# VWL Groupies & Lovers Thread (Special Collectors Edition: Viva VWL!), updated 01 August 2022



## sleepydog25

*COVID-19 UPDATE 08/01/2022 *_(The primary INTRODUCTION follows after)
"Sadly, we are still under the effects of the silent enemy that is the coronavirus. In fact, it's surging again in too many places with too many people. We must get through to the other side of the dark tunnel." _

Those are the words I typed as the lead sentences to this page back in early December of 2020; It is now August of 2022, and sadly, we are still dealing with covid, more than two and a half years after it made an ugly appearance on our shores. Just when we think it's ebbing, the covid virus mutates again and we begin the cycle anew. Meanwhile, we have developed a certain fatigue in trying to balance the desire for normality with the need of being careful against this still raging virus. The only encouraging development is that the latest mutations haven't seemed quite as deadly, especially to those who are fully vaccinated. Still, it's becoming evident that we may very well have to deal with this nasty bugger ad infinitum. Meanwhile, Disney has returned to mostly normal (new normal?) operations, although some things will likely never return such as unfettered access to any park at any time with a mere Annual Pass in hand. This is not our parents' Disney any longer. Still, Disney parks and resorts will continue to produce magic on some level for millions, and in that spirit, our Groupies thread will always welcome those who have a love for the Lodge, in particular, and all things Disney, in general.

Upon further reflection, I'm going to continue to include some of the words I wrote over 2 years ago...for now. These words serve as a reminder that life is fragile and can be tilted off its axis in mere days if not moments. Again, our beloved Groupie page has continued during this time as a beacon of good will and familiarity, a place many of us come to for mental and emotional refuge if you will. I'll highlight the old verbiage that stands out just for grins. It's always important for us to see from whence we've come as the journey is often just as important as the destination. So keep reading and be safe, Groupies!
_________________________ *Historical Context Follows Below __*___________________________
_Still, WDW is open *on a limited basis*, and all the DVC resorts are open, as well, including our beloved Lodge. I thought about completely changing the narrative below; however, as I reread it for the nth time, I realized that all the sentiments and feelings are still accurate--we just have to accustom ourselves to the reality of how the COVID virus *has changed our lives for the foreseeable future*. *Masks, wipes, hand sanitizer, temperature checks, and distancing *remind me of THE MANDALORIAN mantra--"This is the way." Anyway, please read our welcome mat of a post below and know that nothing about our Groupies has changed.* In fact, in many ways we've become more of a place of companionship and protection from the worries of the outside world.* Come, join us, and share in the familial spirit upon which this thread was born. You won't regret the decision._
______________________________ *End of Historical Context* ________________________________

*INTRODUCTION*
 to the absolutely friendliest, most familial, and genuinely nice group of folks on the DIS! If you've just stumbled upon our thread or been directed here by another, we hope you'll join our happy band. Just below, you'll see floor plans and room numbers for both Copper Creek and VWL, courtesy of GrandCalifornian and Granny, respectively. 

*Speaking of, the Copper Creek Villas & Cabins at Disney's Wilderness Lodge (CC) have been open to guests for years now. As most know, the Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge (VWL) were renamed Boulder Ridge Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge or BRV. (However, most of us on this thread will continue to call it VWL because it's in our DNA and because, no offense, Boulder Ridge is just a silly name ). Regardless, this thread is open to ALL who have a love of the Lodge. Whether you bought at Copper Creek, own at VWL, own at another resort, OR don't own any DVC at all but still love the Lodge, you are welcome to join our happy band of brothers and sisters.*

The common, ahem, thread that connects us is our love of the Lodge.  That's the only requisite for membership in our group (well, there is that pesky $50 initiation fee, payable to _moi_, in small, unmarked bills--unlike DVC and Disney, our prices have not gone up).  Groupies love the serenity of VWL and Copper Creek, as they are places to recharge our internal batteries after a day spent with 10,000 (Covid adjusted at times) of our closest friends in a park:  sitting in rockers with a favored beverage in hand; taking in fireworks or Electric Water Pageant from Geyser Point Bar & Grill; catching a movie on family nights; relaxing in the new pool (or the old pool now called Copper Creek); playing checkers in the quiet calm of the Villas lobby; watching awe-struck faces of first-time Lodge visitors as they walk into the main lobby; listening to the most majestic resort background music ever; strolling the grounds with your significant other in the evening; or simply listening to the sound of crickets along the walkway as the lanterns flicker overhead.  There is something in the air at VWL, Copper Creek, and the Lodge that stirs the soul, something that conjures images of a simpler, more relaxing time.  These memories keep us coming back time and again.

*Although many of our group are experts in all things VWL and gladly share their knowledge, we don't exist merely as a compendium of facts and figures.  We who inhabit this thread have become true friends--even family--over the years.  We celebrate the special times together just as we offer respite and strength in more somber moments.  We're a positive bunch who found a unique and safe place to share triumphs, heartbreaks, memories, and pictures. . .lots and lots of pictures. . .we love pictures.  Hint, hint.    So, we hope you'll join in, or in the case of our current cast of characters (don't you love alliteration?), continue to share.  Pull up a rocker, grab a libation, and set a spell (spittoon optional).  See you 'round the fireplace!*

Oh, I almost forgot. . .if you'd like to share your trip dates, whether to VWL or any other Disney resort or a cruise, please send me a PM.  You'll see a collection of those dates further below on this page. 

*Regardless of how you found us, this thread will continue to promote those ideals of family and friendship to all who find their way here.  May Moosie dust precede you on your journey. 

For a look at the room numbers, locations, and types, please scroll down to the diagrams below provided by GrandCalifornian.  Thank you, GC!!*


*UPDATE******UPDATE******UPDATE******UPDATE******UPDATE******UPDATE******UPDATE
Our band of brothers and sisters who come to these pages to share their love of the Lodge has hit a major milestone--1,032 pages (and counting), over 21,000 replies, AND over 1,000,000 views! That is a testament to our loyal Groupies, the appeal of a place to come share our friendship, and a safe haven in this time of Covid. Congratulations, Groupies (and future Groupies)!!!!!*

*________________________________________________________________
^^THE STROLL DOWN MEMORY LANE SECTION^^*
Thanks to the efforts of *Granny* and *Flossbolna* (hereafter christened *Flossy* ), I've included a compendium of previous Groupie Threads that date back to our humble beginnings. Grab a coffee, tea, or something stronger; sit back; and have a leisurely read through the pages of history, history, history, history. . .

November 22, 2006 The VWL Groupies & Trivia Thread

April 17, 2008 ***The VWL Groupies & Trivia Thread*** Chapter 2!

June 2, 2009 http://www.disboards.com/threads/were-baaaaack-the-wlvs-groupies-trivia-thread-chapter-3.2045682/

June 18, 2010 VWL Lovers & Groupies thread: It all started with a Moose

May 5, 2011 VWL Lovers & Groupies Thread: Meese-ka, Mice-ka MOOSE-kateers

April 10, 2012 VWL Groupies...yes, we love the Lodge!!

October 22, 2012 The VWL Groupies and Lovers Thread-It started with a MOOSE [This one really doesn't count...it was a mistake as the moderators didn't notice that we had shut down an older thread]

March 5, 2013 VWL Groupies...yes, we love the Lodge, a lot!!
*________________________________________________________________
^^OUR BEAUTIFUL LODGE IN LOVING PICTURES^^

Flowers still there in season. . .*


*Taken from CCV toward VWL*



*The Totem Gang*


*Geyser Point*


*Old Bearful Geyser*


*The bus side of VWL*


*I left this picture of Artist Point, though it is now a character meal. It was a very sentimental spot for us, so like the picture of Ranger Stan below, this shot is mostly here for posterity.*


*Looking toward the right wing of the main Lodge (now home to the Copper Creek suites) along the new "path" that used to be grass and trees--I call it Bear Bare Boulevard. Pool entrance in last picture is just past the big pine on the right; that's the VWL wing on your left.*


*DVC Mickey! He is in a little different spot than before, though fairly close to the original position.*


*I didn't want to forget a link to our beginnings. . .Ranger Stan.  Luv and I never knew him, but I bet we'd have loved him, too. Many of our Groupies have very fond memories of Stan, and quite a few swear he quietly walks the hallways and lobbies late at night, keeping watch over his beloved Lodge. *




*Courtesy of @Granny, here is a layout of the room numbers in our beloved VWL (as it will be known forever to many of us). Same list is on Page 752 of this thread.*



























*Courtesy of @GrandCalifornian!! Here are layouts for the DVC rooms in the main Lodge, AKA the Copper Creek Villas, which he has compiled by walking the halls, the grounds, and based upon other factors such as the declared inventory. Many thanks to GC for his untiring efforts. He's still making a few adjustments and updates, and we'll bring those to you as he does.



























*


----------



## sleepydog25

**How to steal a Moosie for your very own!  (Thanks to *twokats* for the directions!)

If anyone wants the groupie one, just copy/paste the image, into your sig, or if you're more link minded, the location of the pic is to the right, just surround with the IMG tag



www.disboards.com/attachments/vwlgroupies-jpg.254678/


----------



## sleepydog25

*2022 & 2023 DVC and Other Vacations
If you'd like to be included on this list - please just PM me!

2022 Trips*
_April_
Corinne 1-4 *HHI* _Low Country time!_
bobbiwoz 3-10 *VGF/BCV*
bobbiwoz 10-13 *HHI*
wildernessDad 11-13 *Polynesian*
Lorana 14-19 *HHI*
TCRAIG 9-16 *SSR*

_May_
Granny/Mrs.Granny 1-10 *BWV*
TCRAIG 17-20 *VGC* _Going to Disneyland!_
claire_ont 21-30 *AKV Kidani*/*BWV*
TCRAIG 26-30 *HHI* _With family!

June_
Corinne 4-8 *BLT* _Celebrating 39th birthday!_
DVC Jen 15-16 *POR*
DVC Jen 17-26 *Polynesian*

_July_
bobbiwoz 2-7 *BLT*/*BCV*
TCRAIG 10-15 *BLT*/*RIV*

_August_
Lorana 30-1 Sep *CCV* _Cabin!

September_
Lorana 1-3 *CCV* GV
Lorana 3-6 *AKV* GV
DonMacGregor 5-9 *VWL*
Corinne 10-17 *BCV*

_October_
wildernessDad 3-5 *VGF*
TCRAIG 6-14 *BLT*/*BCV*
jimmytammy 10-13 *SSR*
jimmytammy 13-21 *BLT* _Combined with stay at SSR, granddaughter's 1st visit!_
wildernessDad 23-28, *AKV-Jambo Club Level*

_November_
jlmarr 11-16 *VWL* _With grandkids!_
wildernessDad 23-25 *AKV-Kidani *

_December_
twinklebug 1-8 *AKV-Jambo*
bobbiwoz 3-9 *AKV-Jambo*/*VWL*
TCRAIG 4-11* BWV*/*VWL*
claire_ont 6-15 *AKV Jambo*
Lorana 9-12 *VWL*
wildernessDad 11-16 *VWL*
bobbiwoz 12-15 *BWV*
bobbiwoz 28-3 Jan *BLT*/*AKV-Jambo

2023 Trips*
_January_
bobbiwoz 3-6 *Vero Beach*
bobbiwoz 16-18 *Vero Beach*
bobbiwoz 18-21 *BCV*
bobbiwoz 28-31* SSR*

_February_
wildernessDad 1-3 *Polynesian

2022 & 2023 Cruising Groupies

2022*
_December_
bobbiwoz 9-12

_January_
bobbiwoz 21-28 _DCL Pixar Cruise_
*Again - to be included on any of the above lists - PLEASE - just PM me! Thanks!*


----------



## jimmytammy

_Birthdays and Anniversaries_
*Please PM me** if you would like to add your dates to this page.* Special shout out to twokats for this page as she did all the work, I just copied her
In the past, several of us have taken the helm and made sure all participants were recognized on their special day.  As of July, 2018, we have decided to relinquish those duties. Over the years things have changed, and many have come and gone to this thread(and all the older versions)so we find ourselves often handing out best wishes with no acknowledgment.  All folks are welcome to continue wishing the best in each scenario publicly here or privately by PM, in fact we encourage it!





January

Eliza61... 1
Bobbiwoz (Bobbi)... 3
Sleepydog... 11
Blossomz... 13
Twokats (Kathy) and Claire_ont... 25...Two-fer!
JimmyTammy (Jimmy)... 28
Disney Loving Iowan... 29

February

WildernessDad... 4
puppytrainer... 12
davish562...13
Cheer4Bison... 14
Nicoal13 AKA Nicole... 16
gabriellyn...20
APiratesLifeForMe2...21
DisneyFreaks... 22

March

Muushka... 1
Rental01... 3
Icecoldpenguin (Teresa) 10
Inkmahm... 19
Horselover (Julie)... 26
LeslieLou... 28

April

Granny... 12
Tea Pot & DisneyNutzy... 18
Luvvwl... 22
DiznyDi... 23

May

franandaj ... 1
Loribell... 3
DiznyDad!!! ... 7
Lorana...9
Rusafee1183... 11
Maria (MiaSRN62)... 23
sechem32 (Liz) ... 28

June

Corinne... 6
KAT4DISNEY... 11
The Hubs (Jerry of TCRAIG) June 30

July

brobrosmom... 10
lisah0711... 11
DVC Jen...12
deebits AKA Deirdre...17
DaveH... 26
BWV Dreamin... 31

August

TammyNC... 15
DynaGuy... 20
CaptainD... 26

September
Lorana's DH...7
princesskat (Kati) ... 19

October

stopher1 ... 4

November

Flossbolna...6
TCRAIG (Tricia) Nov 6
MaryJ & twinmom108... 10...another two-fer

December

twinklebug... 6
Mickeymorse... 15
WDWRR_ENGINEER... 29


Anniversaries

Stopher. . .  March 12

DisneyFreaks. . .April 8

Muushka . . . April 25, 1992

Rusafee1183. . . .  May 3, 2008

TCRAIG(Tricia and The Hubs Jerry). . . May 10, 1980

Jimmy/Tammy . . . May 12, 1990

APiratesLifeForMe2(Amanda and Brian) May 25

Twokats (Kathy & Le) . . .  May 26, 1984

Bobbiwoz. . . .  June 1, 1968

DiznyDad & DiznyDi . . . June 21, 1975

Audipolo & Icecoldpenguin (AKA Greg & Teresa)... July 1, 2012

Sleepydog & Luv. . .  July 5, 2013

twinmom108 . . .  July 20, 1991

Lorana...August 24(Married at WDW and honeymooned at WL)

gabriellyn...August 26

sechem32 & wfc4life . . .  October 05, 2003

DVC Jen . . . December 6, 1986

Inkmahm & Dynaguy. . .  December 23, 2003
_______________


----------



## Muushka

Great job Sleepy!  I love what you've done with the place,.


----------



## rusafee1183

Thanks for sprucing up the place Sleepy and JT.  It's cozy enough to move right in now!  Great job!!!

And you mentioned my absolute favorite part of the Lodge, Sly. The flickering lanterns and crickets signing at dusk. Absolute heaven


----------



## Granny

Great job with the new digs Sleepy!









And though we don't have a Native American tribal elder to handle the thread initiation ceremony as they did with Wilderness Lodge, we do have our own often-imitated, never-topped *MOOSE DUST DANCE*


​


It's a bit like pixie dust, but a little browner and it has a special magic all its own!









*WELCOME HOME, VWL GROUPIES!* 




http://www.disboards.com/threads/wilderness-lodge-dvc-expansion-details-9-22-update-page-45.3410778/


----------



## jimmytammy

Great job sly!!  Love it, you took it, made your own, and we will love watching it soar to new heights!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Very nice Sleepy Dog!  Thanks for the new thread!!!

Ok, gotta ask - were there new glasses sent out that I missed out on?  All right, just say it - "Kat, you're getting old and need those cheaters around your neck!"    Golden years - Hmmmph.


----------



## DiznyDi

Love how our new home is being refurbed!  Looks great!  Plenty of room for lots of family and extended family!  Thanks sleepy for getting us started!
...and away we go...!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Well Goooooooooollllllllllieeeey.  

*Sleepy *- you brought tears to my eyes!! You have not only done a great job building upon those wonderful groupies that have blazed the trail before you, but you have put into words the way we all feel about our beloved Lodge and thread!  

When I can't be sitting in the Carolwood Pacific Room myself, I retreat to the safety of this thread.  There isn't anyone I wouldn't bow to or trust with my feelings in this thread.  I have come to love all, old voices and new enthusiasts of the Lodge.

So many times in the last 18 months, when so busy trying to "herd all the cats" on a billion dollar job site, I have lurked among all of you, reading your tales, heading your advice, laughing at the adventures, and crying with the trials.

Sleepy, *THANKS* for picking up the baton, leading the way, setting the story straight, and prepping us for another great round at the virtual Lodge!


----------



## PoohsFan1

WooHoo a new thread .  I didn't want to miss out so I came over to say hi.  We will be at VWL in 2 months and 3 weeks....we are so excited for our stay there.  I know that there has been a lot of talk about the new Studios, but since we haven't stayed in the villas side before, we don't know what we will be missing (if we do get a new refurbed room that is).  If we do get a new room (we are staying in a Studio BTW), I know my kids will love the murphy bed and will probably be switching off using it each night.

*Sleepydog25*, I was hoping maybe you could update us on the guest list...originally we were going to stay at POR from 5/23-5/26, but now we are staying at BC during those dates.  Also, we added a night during our VWL stay so we are now checking out on 6/2 (flying out on Sunday got to be outrageous in price).  Thank you so much for all that you do....everything looks great and I can't wait to read more, plus I love all the photos....they are really getting me excited for our trip (I don't know how much more excited I can be ).


----------



## sleepydog25

PoohsFan1 said:


> WooHoo a new thread .  I didn't want to miss out so I came over to say hi.  We will be at VWL in 2 months and 3 weeks....we are so excited for our stay there.  I know that there has been a lot of talk about the new Studios, but since we haven't stayed in the villas side before, we don't know what we will be missing (if we do get a new refurbed room that is).  If we do get a new room (we are staying in a Studio BTW), I know my kids will love the murphy bed and will probably be switching off using it each night.
> 
> *Sleepydog25*, I was hoping maybe you could update us on the guest list...originally we were going to stay at POR from 5/23-5/26, but now we are staying at BC during those dates.  Also, we added a night during our VWL stay so we are now checking out on 6/2 (flying out on Sunday got to be outrageous in price).  Thank you so much for all that you do....everything looks great and I can't wait to read more, plus I love all the photos....they are really getting me excited for our trip (I don't know how much more excited I can be ).


Done!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Is anyone going to be watching the Oscars tonight?  It's pretty much an annual event here and DH and I are finalizing our ballots.  We both still think Saving Mr. Banks was just as deserving as most of the other films to get more nods.  Especially Emma Thompson in her role.  And both of us are quite puzzled at the talk that Gravity has moved to the top for best picture.  We enjoyed it, but really?  There isn't much else in the nominations that I see becoming classics either however so I guess it might as well be Gravity.  Couldn't pick it on my ballot though.  

I finally saw Frozen on the plane yesterday.  Very cute!  I now have some idea of why the line is 3 hours long to visit with Anna and Elsa.    It didn't jump in to become my favorite Disney animated movie of recent years but it was good and goes on my list to win the Oscar.


----------



## sleepydog25

We'll likely watch the Oscars off and on through the night.  I used to follow the race much closer in years past, even hosting a party one year.  Anymore, we don't get around to seeing most of the nominated movies in any given year, so we're not too hyped about the awards show.  Emma Thompson was robbed in not getting a nomination--she absolutely deserved a nod.  That's reason alone to snub watching the Oscars in my book.  I'm guessing Gravity will take home the lion's share of the awards, though 12 Years a Slave will likely grab a couple, too.


----------



## sleepydog25

For the love of great googley-moogley!  More snow?  More ice?  More single digit temperatures?  Tomorrow.  And then another shot come Thu/Fri.  I surrender.  I give up.  I'm waving the white flag already.  *Luv* and I have decided to move south come four and a half years from now.  I cannot take these monumentally sucky winters much longer.

I know friends north of me have had it worse, but I ain't talking about them right now.  Okay, I've finished venting for now. . .


----------



## bluecastle

sleepydog25 said:


> For the love of great googley-moogley!  More snow?  More ice?  More single digit temperatures?  Tomorrow.  And then another shot come Thu/Fri.  I surrender.  I give up.  I'm waving the white flag already.  *Luv* and I have decided to move south come four and a half years from now.  I cannot take these monumentally sucky winters much longer.
> 
> I know friends north of me have had it worse, but I ain't talking about them right now.  Okay, I've finished venting for now. . .



Right there with you. Schools and Federal gov't closed tomorrow. Guess I can stay up late and watch the Oscars. Must remember to leave hot water trickling overnight in the downstairs bathroom. Hope we don't lose power!! More time for the DIS tomorrow.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Rental01!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepy
Im with you on the icing and snow, I tried to bring the warm air with us yesterday, lasted one day


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> sleepy
> Im with you on the icing and snow, I tried to bring the warm air with us yesterday, lasted one day


I did manage to get out and golf a little. . .only to have my new ride's batteries die as I hadn't charged them overnight.  Oops.


----------



## twokats

Sleepy, an absolutely fantastic start of the new thread.  

I am laying here not able to sleep so what better to do than dream of the lodge.  We got quite a lot of the icey mix. My nurse has pretty much been by himself since quite a few could not make it in to work. My husband said we lost power for about an hour.  But at the last time I talked to him around 6:00 pm yesterday it was still coming down at a steady pace.  It is not supposed to get very high in temperature today but by the end of the week we are supposed to be back in the 70's.  Go figure.  

They are trying to get me moved to rehab today (we will see) no later than tomorrow.  Please stay safe and warm, groupies.


----------



## jimmytammy

Here are a few more shots as promised on the old thread






Anyone know where this pic was taken, hint, its in Adventureland



A few shots from Soarin







Capt.D in his dream car(he is saving his money for it)

This guy has the right idea, move into Living with the Land


----------



## sleepydog25

JT, is the one pic from the gift shop after POC?  That's about the only thing I can figure.  Schools closed here today even though there is no snow. . .yet.  We are supposed to get anywhere from a coating to 3" depending on how far the cold air drops.  Points just an hour north of us already have measurable snow.

To everyone who has complimented me on the start of the new thread, I sincerely thank you.  It's clear I had some big shoes to fill from past threads, and my intent was to not mess up the opening page.  The opening comments are heartfelt and easy to write since they are true--we do have a wonderful group of friends and family.  I've been around the DIS the better part of a decade, and I've truly never seen a more grateful group for the friendship, camaraderie, and respect freely given to each other.  

In the immortal words of Spock, live long and prosper.


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy That pic is actually taken in a room next to Tortugas Tavern, near the restrooms, close to one of The Sorcerors Game locations

Its snowing here, I wanna go back to FL


----------



## rusafee1183

Good afternoon Groupies! 

I was really bored over the weekend, and it wasn't nice enough to go do anything - so I started packing!  We still have over a month to go, but I was tired of waiting and figured I wouldn't be needing sundresses and shorts any time soon anyway  

We got our ME documents in the mail, and are just waiting for our Magic Bands! 

So excited I can hardly stand it. I really need out of this cold.


----------



## sleepydog25

rusafee1183 said:


> Good afternoon Groupies!
> 
> I was really bored over the weekend, and it wasn't nice enough to go do anything - so I started packing!  We still have over a month to go, but I was tired of waiting and figured I wouldn't be needing sundresses and shorts any time soon anyway
> 
> We got our ME documents in the mail, and are just waiting for our Magic Bands!
> 
> So excited I can hardly stand it. I really need out of this cold.


Heather, Heather, Heather, Heather. . .you've got it bad, don't you?  Of course, I'm envious of you!!  No trips planned here for another five months. . .that's right, FIVE months.  Sigh.

*JT*:  Well, Tortuga's Tavern is really in the same general vicinity as POC, so that makes me kinda correct, right?    Enjoyed the pics!


----------



## Corinne

Crikety Crike! I new thread!!!  Great job Sly!  

Hiya Groupies! I have missed you all. 

*Happy Belated Birthday Muush*

*Maria*~ I am sorry for the loss of your Uncle.

I cancelled our March trip a few months ago due to all that is going on here...son # 2 graduating in May, Son # 1 getting married in July....we were being grown-up and practical, but boy, do I wish we were heading there in 13 days.  

Corinne


----------



## rusafee1183

sleepydog25 said:


> Heather, Heather, Heather, Heather. . .you've got it bad, don't you?  Of course, I'm envious of you!!  No trips planned here for another five months. . .that's right, FIVE months.  Sigh.
> 
> *JT*:  Well, Tortuga's Tavern is really in the same general vicinity as POC, so that makes me kinda correct, right?    Enjoyed the pics!



It's pathetic really  I always look forward to our trips, but this one is coming at the end of a very looooooong winter and I desperately need to get out of my house.  

Also, I am going down for a wedding AND this is my first trip with an Owners Locker - so I am panicky that I won't have everything I want to bring.  This is a long list of 'stuff' this time 



Corinne said:


> Crikety Crike! I new thread!!!  Great job Sly!
> 
> Hiya Groupies! I have missed you all.
> 
> *Happy Belated Birthday Muush*
> 
> *Maria*~ I am sorry for the loss of your Uncle.
> 
> I cancelled our March trip a few months ago due to all that is going on here...son # 2 graduating in May, Son # 1 getting married in July....we were being grown-up and practical, but boy, do I wish we were heading there in 13 days.
> 
> Corinne



Sorry you had to cancel Corinne. What a bummer, but at least it sounds like you have an exciting few months to look forward to!


----------



## Corinne

rusafee1183 said:


> Sorry you had to cancel Corinne. What a bummer, but at least it sounds like you have an exciting few months to look forward to!



Hi Heather,

Oh yes, it's all good stuff!


----------



## ottawagreg

rusafee1183 said:


> first trip with an Owners Locker - so I am panicky that I won't have everything I want to bring.



I don't mean to intrude, but this may of some help or it may be over the top too.  Last year DW and I got set up with our DVC owner locker (and my golf clubs!)  and she seemed a bit overwhelmed with what to pack.  You may know this already but there are packing lists and suggestions on their website for establishing a locker and what is popular to get started.  I even called there and spoke to the owner.  His name is John as I recall.  He answered the phone when I called, and was very kind and helpful.

Anyway I went to the UPS store and purchased a box with the approximate same dimensions as the purple box and then we packed it in our kitchen and shipped to VWL (along with the clubs), and claimed it all at check in.  They brought up everything on a cart to the room ($20 tip), and it was as simple as unpacking it all.  When it was time to go home the purple box arrived and we packed it up and left for the airport.  Very easy and convenient.  Now our stuff and more importantly my clubs will be waiting for us when we arrive.

BTW the is a Publix grocery south in Celebration and I believe another north.  I looked at a map online.  I am going to go exploring this year.  I think if you turn right at the main road with traffic light when leaving VWL, the road takes you under the water way and tunnels up by the Contemporary, and on out past Space Mountain.  Once you get off property there is a Publix close by.  That may be a good place to restock supplies in the owners locker too.

Good luck!


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> For the love of great googley-moogley!  More snow?  More ice?  More single digit temperatures?



Well, even our mascot shows up on a nice, frost-bite kind of day!






That's a picture from a couple of years ago, but still appropriate to today's conditions.


Stay warm Groupies....only four weeks until Opening Day!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> We'll likely watch the Oscars off and on through the night.  I used to follow the race much closer in years past, even hosting a party one year.  Anymore, we don't get around to seeing most of the nominated movies in any given year, so we're not too hyped about the awards show.  Emma Thompson was robbed in not getting a nomination--she absolutely deserved a nod.  That's reason alone to snub watching the Oscars in my book.  I'm guessing Gravity will take home the lion's share of the awards, though 12 Years a Slave will likely grab a couple, too.



So we enjoyed the show - always like Ellen and she did a nice job.  They did change up the production of the show but I think it had some nice tributes to movies in it.  And thankfully they did not honor any agents this year in the tribute to people who passed away.   The performance of Let it Go by Idina Menzel was very good although I thought she seemed more than a little nervous.  Pharrell Williams gave a very good performance of his catchy tune but I couldn't get over the fact that according to the introduction he's one of the "coolest" people around.  Large misshapen hat, track jacket and red galoshes or tennis shoes (DH and I couldn't decide).  It's a little different  cool than years ago and, for example, the cool and debonair Cary Grant.


----------



## DVCTigger

Ok, so we are back from our nine wonderful nights at the villas without stepping into a park once!  We absolutely fell in love with the Lodge!  We didn't get a refurbished studio, but I think I am glad we didn't. We will be back, so we will be able to see the differences next time. We were ground floor but right by the pool, perfect. I thought my DH had requested high floor, but he said he just asked for pool/lake side, near the elevators. I can understand why everyone here loves this place so much. I knew we would love it, we spend two weeks every year up in the Yellowstone/Grand Teton area in our trailer, so it felt like home. Since it was mentioned that you all love pictures, I have just a couple that you may enjoy. Hoping I'm doing this right! DH "working" by the pool!  






The beloved buffalo, apparently with a shave from the pic posted in first couple posts do this thread 






Can't wait to go back!  It may be a while, as we have reservations now at Aulani and Vero  ahead of us, but we will be back!


----------



## Granny

DVCTigger said:


> Ok, so we are back from our nine wonderful nights at the villas without stepping into a park once!  We absolutely fell in love with the Lodge!  We didn't get a refurbished studio, but I think I am glad we didn't. We will be back, so we will be able to see the differences next time. We were ground floor but right by the pool, perfect. I thought my DH had requested high floor, but he said he just asked for pool/lake side, near the elevators. I can understand why everyone here loves this place so much. I knew we would love it, we spend two weeks every year up in the Yellowstone/Grand Teton area in our trailer, so it felt like home.
> 
> Can't wait to go back!  It may be a while, as we have reservations now at Aulani and Vero  ahead of us, but we will be back!



So glad that you had a fantastic time at our beloved resort, and thanks so much for the great pictures! 

Funny how the theming appeals/repels various people.  I've heard some from "up North" say that the Lodge is too much like home, while you feel that it reminds you of some of your favorite trips.  

So...what was your main way of occupying your time since you did a no-park trip?   I think VWL works very well for that kind of trip since you aren't within quick walking distance to a park (unlike BLT or BWV/BC for instance) to make you want to jump in for a quick hour or two.  If I were going to WDW and no parks in the plans, I can't imagine a better place than VWL.


----------



## Granny

Hey Groupies...I took the big techno step tonight and actually did a FP+ reservation and even an ADR for our May trip.  I don't think we'll do too many reservations for FP but I wanted to play around with the site.

I find the My Disney Experience site to be quite a challenge to navigate...not intuitive at all and it never seems like I know if I'm doing something for just me or if I was including my DW.  Just not an easy site IMHO.  

But, it looks like I got our AP vouchers matched up and we snagged a late night (9:00 pm) dinner at Be Our Guest...the ONLY available time during our entire 11 night stay.  

Other than that, I think we'll just wing it for the most part.  But hitting the 60 day mark sure felt good with the weather we are having!


----------



## DVCTigger

Granny said:


> So...what was your main way of occupying your time since you did a no-park trip?   I think VWL works very well for that kind of trip since you aren't within quick walking distance to a park (unlike BLT or BWV/BC for instance) to make you want to jump in for a quick hour or two.  If I were going to WDW and no parks in the plans, I can't imagine a better place than VWL.



We have done no parks trips at Kidani as well, love that resort too.  I guess I'm just a dark woods kinda gal. 
To answer your question, DH and I did a four mile walk every morning to and around Ft Wilderness followed by a workout in the fitness center.  Then DH would work while I usually relaxed/read by the pool.  We were lucky and had amazing weather the whole trip!  We did a lot of resort hopping in the evenings for dinners and on the weekend when he wasn't working.  We checked out AoA, we had never been there.  Also checked out the models at VGF.  Checked out the stables at Ft Wilderness where we saw the blacksmiths shoeing horses, movies at different resorts in the evenings, monorail bar crawl, Jellyrolls, Hoop Dee Doo and of course did the lodge tour!  
There is so much to do, we were never bored, I would go back and do it all again....now!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks *Corinne*---I very much appreciate it. 

Sorry you had to cancel----but congrats to your family on the graduation and wedding!

I made the final payment to Disney's Fairy Tale Weddings today! We are 30 days out....can't believe it!!!!


----------



## rusafee1183

ottawagreg said:


> I don't mean to intrude, but this may of some help or it may be over the top too.  Last year DW and I got set up with our DVC owner locker (and my golf clubs!)  and she seemed a bit overwhelmed with what to pack.  You may know this already but there are packing lists and suggestions on their website for establishing a locker and what is popular to get started.  I even called there and spoke to the owner.  His name is John as I recall.  He answered the phone when I called, and was very kind and helpful.
> 
> Anyway I went to the UPS store and purchased a box with the approximate same dimensions as the purple box and then we packed it in our kitchen and shipped to VWL (along with the clubs), and claimed it all at check in.  They brought up everything on a cart to the room ($20 tip), and it was as simple as unpacking it all.  When it was time to go home the purple box arrived and we packed it up and left for the airport.  Very easy and convenient.  Now our stuff and more importantly my clubs will be waiting for us when we arrive.
> 
> BTW the is a Publix grocery south in Celebration and I believe another north.  I looked at a map online.  I am going to go exploring this year.  I think if you turn right at the main road with traffic light when leaving VWL, the road takes you under the water way and tunnels up by the Contemporary, and on out past Space Mountain.  Once you get off property there is a Publix close by.  That may be a good place to restock supplies in the owners locker too.
> 
> Good luck!



You aren't intruding at all! I appreciate and welcome ALL advice!  

I thought about shipping everything down, and that very well may happen if I can't get it all to fit in my lugggage. Fortunately, we are flying SW and get the free checked bags, and my friend who is getting married is driving down. They said that we can send some things down with them, but I feel kind of guilty. I know that she has a MILLION other things to worry about, so I feel bad piling on.  But, I am also a little nervous about the shipping costs to send all this stuff down there  I have stock piled a LOT of stuff  

We'll see what happens.... This is another reason I started packing so early.  



Granny said:


> Well, even our mascot shows up on a nice, frost-bite kind of day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a picture from a couple of years ago, but still appropriate to today's conditions.
> 
> 
> Stay warm Groupies....only four weeks until Opening Day!!



 Poor Moosie! 



DVCTigger said:


> We have done no parks trips at Kidani as well, love that resort too.  I guess I'm just a dark woods kinda gal.
> To answer your question, DH and I did a four mile walk every morning to and around Ft Wilderness followed by a workout in the fitness center.  Then DH would work while I usually relaxed/read by the pool.  We were lucky and had amazing weather the whole trip!  We did a lot of resort hopping in the evenings for dinners and on the weekend when he wasn't working.  We checked out AoA, we had never been there.  Also checked out the models at VGF.  Checked out the stables at Ft Wilderness where we saw the blacksmiths shoeing horses, movies at different resorts in the evenings, monorail bar crawl, Jellyrolls, Hoop Dee Doo and of course did the lodge tour!
> There is so much to do, we were never bored, I would go back and do it all again....now!



I'm a dark woods kinda gal too,  Kidani is one of my favorites along with the Lodge  

Thanks for all the recommendations (and the photos!) Sounds like you guys had an amazing trip! I always want to do a 'no parks' trip, but I can't seem to bring myself to do it. Not yet anyway. At least I know there's always more than enough to keep us busy


----------



## sleepydog25

DVCTigger said:


> Ok, so we are back from our nine wonderful nights at the villas without stepping into a park once!  We absolutely fell in love with the Lodge!  We didn't get a refurbished studio, but I think I am glad we didn't. We will be back, so we will be able to see the differences next time. We were ground floor but right by the pool, perfect. I thought my DH had requested high floor, but he said he just asked for pool/lake side, near the elevators. I can understand why everyone here loves this place so much. I knew we would love it, we spend two weeks every year up in the Yellowstone/Grand Teton area in our trailer, so it felt like home. Since it was mentioned that you all love pictures, I have just a couple that you may enjoy. Hoping I'm doing this right! DH "working" by the pool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beloved buffalo, apparently with a shave from the pic posted in first couple posts do this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to go back!  It may be a while, as we have reservations now at Aulani and Vero  ahead of us, but we will be back!


Worth seeing those pics again, and thanks so much for sharing.  The Lodge has a calm majesty about it, and it's where I long to be when I'm in FL.  

Love the frozen Moosie, *Granny*!  

*Maria*, it's hard to believe the day is so close.  What a great way to make March disappear, and after this long winter, I think we're all ready for warm spring and summer months to get here.


----------



## jimmytammy

DVCTigger
I could see us doing a no parks VWL stay  Cant think of a better place to chill out


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Well, even our mascot shows up on a nice, frost-bite kind of day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a picture from a couple of years ago, but still appropriate to today's conditions.
> 
> 
> Stay warm Groupies....only four weeks until Opening Day!!



I think I saw him in our yard yesterday, cant wait til the warm weather gets here.  I tell ya, after being in sunny FL. for 2 weeks, coming home to cold NC, I am considering pulling up stakes and making the move South to central FL.  I love to snow ski, its weird, but I cant handle cold anymore.  Dressing appropriate to ski, thats one thing, but to get cold, stay cold, and not warm up all day


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> I think I saw him in our yard yesterday, cant wait til the warm weather gets here.  I tell ya, after being in sunny FL. for 2 weeks, coming home to cold NC, I am considering pulling up stakes and making the move South to central FL.  I love to snow ski, its weird, but I cant handle cold anymore.  Dressing appropriate to ski, thats one thing, but to get cold, stay cold, and not warm up all day


I agree, JT.  We're seriously considering an eventual move to our "adopted" state--hint:  VWL exists there.  Given my oldest daughter lives in FL makes the desire even greater.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . . . . . . . So...what was your main way of occupying your time since you did a no-park trip?   I think VWL works very well for that kind of trip since you aren't within quick walking distance to a park . . . . . . .



But it is just a boat ride away from DiznyDi's favorite pastime . . . sitting on top of the Train Station and watching what goes on in the Happiest Place on Earth!


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> But it is just a boat ride away from DiznyDi's favorite pastime . . . sitting on top of the Train Station and watching what goes on in the Happiest Place on Earth!



I like this thought too(but with a ice cream cookie sandwich from The Plaza in my hand)


----------



## twinklebug

DVCTigger said:


> The beloved buffalo, apparently with a shave from the pic posted in first couple posts do this thread



I do appreciate the clean-shaved look.  Thanks for the update, the last image had me focusing on the nose :/

Your trip sounds like a piece of heaven. Did you venture over to Ft Wilderness?


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> I do appreciate the clean-shaved look.  Thanks for the update, the last image had me focusing on the nose :/


I agree this is a better, clearer shot.  *DVCTigger*, I might have to steal this for the intro page if you don't mind (and if I can figure out how ).


----------



## ottawagreg

sleepydog25 said:


> I agree this is a better, clearer shot.  *DVCTigger*, I might have to steal this for the intro page if you don't mind (and if I can figure out how ).



I have some good pics of them if you would like me to email them to you.


----------



## DVCTigger

jimmytammy said:


> DVCTigger
> I could see us doing a no parks VWL stay  Cant think of a better place to chill out



It really was an amazing trip!  Believe it or not, not once did we miss the parks!  Even when at the entrances to MK, HS, and EPCOT.  we watched Wishes from the Poly as well as the beach at the Lodge.  Took the monorail through EPCOT, walked from HS to the Boardwalk and never thought twice. 



twinklebug said:


> I do appreciate the clean-shaved look.  Thanks for the update, the last image had me focusing on the nose :/
> 
> Your trip sounds like a piece of heaven. Did you venture over to Ft Wilderness?



We walked to Ft Wilderness every day.  Two meals at Trails end as well as Hoop Dee Doo.  Lucked out and saw the blacksmiths shoeing horses twice and got video of the wedding carriage ponies literally running and jumping in the big, open pen!  Talked to a cast member for a while in the pens with the big horses about their daily routine.  We have stayed at Ft Wilderness twice in our trailer, including our very first ever trip to WDW in 2000, really love it there as well.  Just a long haul to get our 31' trailer there from Colorado!



sleepydog25 said:


> I agree this is a better, clearer shot.  *DVCTigger*, I might have to steal this for the intro page if you don't mind (and if I can figure out how ).



You are more than welcome to use the picture if you can figure out how to change it!


----------



## DVCTigger

Corinne said:


> ..son # 2 graduating in May, Son # 1 getting married in July....
> Corinne



Corinne, your year sounds like ours!  Son #2 graduation (he will actually finish classes in just 3 weeks), and daughter getting married in November!


----------



## DiznyDi

DVCTigger - DDad and I enjoy the early morning walks over to Ft Wilderness, too.  One of these days, we'll have breakfast at Trails End.... On one of our walks we counted 23 deer and 1 bobcat.  Thanks for your report and your pics.

Like you, Granny, I've been working on our FastPass+ this evening.  I actually rather like it.  When Mom and I went last month, I was changing events/times on the fly.  It was great.

Does anybody know if the fast pass lunch at Be Our Guest opens at 60 days or 30 days?  There are no dinner reservation times available for our May trip dates.  Lunch would be nice.

Maria, I know you are counting down the days until your daughters wedding.  Such an exciting time for your family!

Heather, you will love your Owners Locker! I have a hard time remembering what I have stored in mine.   I take pics with my phone of items stored and keep a 'need' list so I don't end up with duplicates.


----------



## rusafee1183

DiznyDi said:
			
		

> DVCTigger - DDad and I enjoy the early morning walks over to Ft Wilderness, too.  One of these days, we'll have breakfast at Trails End.... On one of our walks we counted 23 deer and 1 bobcat.  Thanks for your report and your pics.
> 
> Like you, Granny, I've been working on our FastPass+ this evening.  I actually rather like it.  When Mom and I went last month, I was changing events/times on the fly.  It was great.
> 
> Does anybody know if the fast pass lunch at Be Our Guest opens at 60 days or 30 days?  There are no dinner reservation times available for our May trip dates.  Lunch would be nice.
> 
> Maria, I know you are counting down the days until your daughters wedding.  Such an exciting time for your family!
> 
> Heather, you will love your Owners Locker! I have a hard time remembering what I have stored in mine.   I take pics with my phone of items stored and keep a 'need' list so I don't end up with duplicates.



That reminds me Di, I wanted to ask if anyone had any recommendations for 'must haves' in their Owners Lockers. I have what seems like a huge list of items, but I think it looks worse than it actually is. Most of the stuff on there is pretty tiny, but we are putting a mini keurig in there for Bobs coffee addiction. Other big items we have are a mini crock pot, Brita slim pitcher and a flat top for cooking. I am just a little nervous about everything fitting....


----------



## sleepydog25

DiznyDi said:


> DVCTigger - DDad and I enjoy the early morning walks over to Ft Wilderness, too.  One of these days, we'll have breakfast at Trails End.... On one of our walks we counted 23 deer and 1 bobcat.  Thanks for your report and your pics.
> 
> Like you, Granny, I've been working on our FastPass+ this evening.  I actually rather like it.  When Mom and I went last month, I was changing events/times on the fly.  It was great.
> 
> *Does anybody know if the fast pass lunch at Be Our Guest opens at 60 days or 30 days?*  There are no dinner reservation times available for our May trip dates.  Lunch would be nice.
> 
> Maria, I know you are counting down the days until your daughters wedding.  Such an exciting time for your family!
> 
> Heather, you will love your Owners Locker! I have a hard time remembering what I have stored in mine.   I take pics with my phone of items stored and keep a 'need' list so I don't end up with duplicates.


I believe it's 60 days, but *luv* says she believes it's still in the test phase and one must be invited to do the FP+ for BOG via an email.  It doesn't count against your regular FP+ reservations, either.  She also mentioned there is some thread on the Dining forum that has a link you can follow to acquire a BOG FP+ invite.  Hopefully, that made sense.


----------



## DiznyDi

Heather, we actually have 2 lockers. One holds our mini Keurig, too :good vibes
In addition to personal items, I have rain jackets, umbrellas, walking sticks, a backpack, flip flops, extra tennis shoes, Sun tan/burn supplies, a tide to go stick.  First aid with basics items; band aids, benedryl, neosporin, analgesics, bee sting stick, toe nail and finger nail clippers. A hair brush.  We have coffee cups and tall plastic glasses.  Also old refillable mugs to carry to the pool with our refreshment of the day.  I keep extra pins for trading, detergent for the washing machine, Florida map, our Hidden Mickey book, a carry blanket to take with us on cold nights - usually for the Candlelight Processional. Some clothing and a small tool kit with a leatherman.  Hats and/or visor.  I even have a deck of cards though haven't used them in nearly a decade.  Clorox wipes and a larger size Purell to fill my purse size one.

I'm sure there's more, off the top of my head, this is what I can think of.

I don't keep a Brita though I know that many people do.  With just the 2 of us, I'll order 1 or 2 cases of water from Cosco and have it delivered directly to the Lodge. If we run out, I'll buy the gallon - that isn't too expensive by Disney standards - from the Mercantile.

Have fun getting all your things together!  I went to our local WalMart and purchased small plastic boxes in various sizes with lids that are stackable.  It's worked out pretty well for us.  We each have one of the larger ones for our personal items.  My k-cups are in another.  Pins in yet another.


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks sleepy for the info.  I'll look into it tomorrow.  I guess we were just lucky to get the invite when Mom and I went.  

'Night all


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday ladytink75!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Wishing *ladytink75 *a very *Happy Birthday! * Enjoy your day!


----------



## jimmytammy

More winter weather ughhhhhh
It has been sleeting and freezing rain since 6 last night, lots of power outages around, both sets of parents and my sister without right now.  68* tomorrow


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> More winter weather ughhhhhh
> It has been sleeting and freezing rain since 6 last night, lots of power outages around, both sets of parents and my sister without right now.  68* tomorrow


Oh, dear, I do hate ice much worse than snow.  Thankfully, and that seems somehow ironic, we only got snow--5" worth.  

To wit:




May the power soon return to those who lost it and may the weekend bring us all lovely Spring weather, not it's maniacal twin Faux Spring.


----------



## rusafee1183

Happy Friday Groupies  

I can't wait to be out of here for the weekend. We don't have very great plans, but I need to start getting stuff accomplished. 

Our water heater died yesterday  it started leaking from the top, so we thought it would be OK - but it's a goner.  So, we have a plumber coming over in the morning to replace it. And it's Bob's birthday tomorrow. He has to work, and the water heater crapped out. Poor guy  

Sunday, I plan on making him a good birthday dinner. He requested meatloaf, smashed redskins, corn and bread pudding instead of cake.  At least he's easy to please. 



DiznyDi said:


> Heather, we actually have 2 lockers. One holds our mini Keurig, too :good vibes
> In addition to personal items, I have rain jackets, umbrellas, walking sticks, a backpack, flip flops, extra tennis shoes, Sun tan/burn supplies, a tide to go stick.  First aid with basics items; band aids, benedryl, neosporin, analgesics, bee sting stick, toe nail and finger nail clippers. A hair brush.  We have coffee cups and tall plastic glasses.  Also old refillable mugs to carry to the pool with our refreshment of the day.  I keep extra pins for trading, detergent for the washing machine, Florida map, our Hidden Mickey book, a carry blanket to take with us on cold nights - usually for the Candlelight Processional. Some clothing and a small tool kit with a leatherman.  Hats and/or visor.  I even have a deck of cards though haven't used them in nearly a decade.  Clorox wipes and a larger size Purell to fill my purse size one.
> 
> I'm sure there's more, off the top of my head, this is what I can think of.
> 
> I don't keep a Brita though I know that many people do.  With just the 2 of us, I'll order 1 or 2 cases of water from Cosco and have it delivered directly to the Lodge. If we run out, I'll buy the gallon - that isn't too expensive by Disney standards - from the Mercantile.
> 
> Have fun getting all your things together!  I went to our local WalMart and purchased small plastic boxes in various sizes with lids that are stackable.  It's worked out pretty well for us.  We each have one of the larger ones for our personal items.  My k-cups are in another.  Pins in yet another.



Thanks Di! When I get home, I may post my list to see if anyone has anything to add. I am nervous about it all fitting, but I think we may be OK.... I hope


----------



## sleepydog25

Birthday dinner sounds good, though I'm more of a duck fan.  

Speaking of animals, it's obvious from the pic below that I'm not a sculptor, but at least it's distinguishable as one of our Disney pals, right?


----------



## rusafee1183

sleepydog25 said:


> Birthday dinner sounds good, though I'm more of a duck fan.
> 
> Speaking of animals, it's obvious from the pic below that I'm not a sculptor, but at least it's distinguishable as one of our Disney pals, right?



Right???  He said meatloaf, I was like ... really?? 

But, OK. That's easy enough for me.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rusafee1183 said:


> Happy Friday Groupies
> 
> I can't wait to be out of here for the weekend. We don't have very great plans, but I need to start getting stuff accomplished.
> 
> Our water heater died yesterday  it started leaking from the top, so we thought it would be OK - but it's a goner.  So, we have a plumber coming over in the morning to replace it. And it's Bob's birthday tomorrow. He has to work, and the water heater crapped out. Poor guy
> 
> Sunday, I plan on making him a good birthday dinner. He requested meatloaf, smashed redskins, corn and bread pudding instead of cake.  At least he's easy to please.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Di! When I get home, I may post my list to see if anyone has anything to add. I am nervous about it all fitting, but I think we may be OK.... I hope



The best suggestion I've heard is to get a container at home that is the same size and test it out with all your stuff.    As it is I still have to sit on ours everytime to close it and send a little prayer that it doesn't burst apart in the warehouse!  

That birthday dinner sounds pretty yum to me!  Just a small substitution of meatballs and gravy.


----------



## DiznyDi

Birthday dinner sounds wonderful!  So sorry your water heater took a dive and your DH has to work!

Love your snow sculpture sleepy!  Hard to believe you are having such severe weather when Ohio was in the 50's.   Absolutely beautiful here today!

JT - hope family members get their power restored soon!  Stay warm!

Hope all groupies have a nice week-end!


----------



## sleepydog25

Though we got 5" of snow yesterday, the sun came out around 4 p.m., and it's to be sunny and the low 50s here today.  Sunny and low 60s by Monday!  

On top of that sunny news, *Luv* and I had a waitlist come through for our trip in September.  For shorter trips, we're trying to stay at other resorts than our beloved VWL so we can at least say "been there, done that."  Thus, we booked at BCV two weeks ago and waitlisted VGF.  She checked every night since then, always asking a version of the same question:  "You think our waitlist came through?"  I always said no.  Last night, she said "Do you think we're still at BCV?" to which I quickly replied "yep."  There was a two-beat pause, then "Nooo!!  We got our waitlist!  We're at VGF!"  As we had seen the models on a previous trip, we thought it would be nice to check them out for a stay, and now we will.  

We've had most of our waitlists come through over the years, so we can add this one to our success story, too.


----------



## rusafee1183

sleepydog25 said:
			
		

> Though we got 5" of snow yesterday, the sun came out around 4 p.m., and it's to be sunny and the low 50s here today.  Sunny and low 60s by Monday!
> 
> On top of that sunny news, Luv and I had a waitlist come through for our trip in September.  For shorter trips, we're trying to stay at other resorts than our beloved VWL so we can at least say "been there, done that."  Thus, we booked at BCV two weeks ago and waitlisted VGF.  She checked every night since then, always asking a version of the same question:  "You think our waitlist came through?"  I always said no.  Last night, she said "Do you think we're still at BCV?" to which I quickly replied "yep."  There was a two-beat pause, then "Nooo!!  We got our waitlist!  We're at VGF!"  As we had seen the models on a previous trip, we thought it would be nice to check them out for a stay, and now we will.
> 
> We've had most of our waitlists come through over the years, so we can add this one to our success story, too.



Yay!!! Congrats! We would like to try it too, but only for a few nights as well. Partly because I am cheap, and partly for the reason you gave. Just to say we did it


----------



## rusafee1183

KAT4DISNEY said:
			
		

> The best suggestion I've heard is to get a container at home that is the same size and test it out with all your stuff.    As it is I still have to sit on ours everytime to close it and send a little prayer that it doesn't burst apart in the warehouse!
> 
> That birthday dinner sounds pretty yum to me!  Just a small substitution of meatballs and gravy.



Thanks Kathy! We did try to measure out the dimensions, but those OL's are such a weird shape. It does seem like we'll be OK though! 




			
				DiznyDi said:
			
		

> Birthday dinner sounds wonderful!  So sorry your water heater took a dive and your DH has to work!
> 
> Love your snow sculpture sleepy!  Hard to believe you are having such severe weather when Ohio was in the 50's.   Absolutely beautiful here today!
> 
> JT - hope family members get their power restored soon!  Stay warm!
> 
> Hope all groupies have a nice week-end!



Thanks Di! They're here now, and just told me I probably need more work than expected. :'(


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Icecoldpenguin!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday Icecoldpenguin!!!!


DITTO!


----------



## MiaSRN62

DiznyDi said:


> DVCTigger - DDad and I enjoy the early morning walks over to Ft Wilderness, too.  One of these days, we'll have breakfast at Trails End.... On one of our walks we counted 23 deer and 1 bobcat.  Thanks for your report and your pics.
> 
> Like you, Granny, I've been working on our FastPass+ this evening.  I actually rather like it.  When Mom and I went last month, I was changing events/times on the fly.  It was great.
> 
> Does anybody know if the fast pass lunch at Be Our Guest opens at 60 days or 30 days?  There are no dinner reservation times available for our May trip dates.  Lunch would be nice.
> 
> *Maria, I know you are counting down the days until your daughters wedding.  Such an exciting time for your family!
> *
> Heather, you will love your Owners Locker! I have a hard time remembering what I have stored in mine.   I take pics with my phone of items stored and keep a 'need' list so I don't end up with duplicates.



Thanks *Di*   It is getting so real and so exciting!!! We leave for the wedding trip on March 28   There is sooooo much last minute details to tend to. I cannot wait to show off VWL to my family that I have booked there. They will be WOW'd !

*DVCTigger*....glad you had a great trip. Haven't eaten at Trail in many years. How was it? I want to give my family some nearby options for dining. Not all of them will have a car and most aren't going in to the parks. They plan to just relax and enjoy VWL and all it's ambience (as Jimmytammy mentioned). I could be happy doing the same. They are only staying for 3 nights. 

*Sleepydog*.....LOVE your snow Mickey but like all of you....really hoping for some SPRING weather soon!


----------



## Corinne

MiaSRN62 said:


> Thanks *Corinne*---I very much appreciate it.
> 
> Sorry you had to cancel----but congrats to your family on the graduation and wedding!
> 
> I made the final payment to Disney's Fairy Tale Weddings today! We are 30 days out....can't believe it!!!!



Oh my goodness, *Maria!!!* it's so close!!! Cannot wait to see photos!!!


----------



## Corinne

[/B]





DVCTigger said:


> Corinne, your year sounds like ours!  Son #2 graduation (he will actually finish classes in just 3 weeks), and daughter getting married in November!



Exciting things *dvctigger!!*. At least you got to sneak a trip in!


----------



## MiaSRN62

YES *Corinne*!!!! I can't believe it ---sort of like a dream 


Sorry.....sending belated birthday wishes to Ladytink75 !!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

All this talk about Owners Locker gets us thinking, 2 trips a year driving...would it be worth it for us?  Here is what we would pack to leave there, Keurig and coffees, panchos, ext. cord, mugs and nightlights.  Eventually we would add toiletries.  Anything you usually take that I may be missing?


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> All this talk about Owners Locker gets us thinking, 2 trips a year driving...would it be worth it for us?  Here is what we would pack to leave there, Keurig and coffees, panchos, ext. cord, mugs and nightlights.  Eventually we would add toiletries.  Anything you usually take that I may be missing?



Jimmy...we don't currenty use Owners Locker either.  I really isn't all that expensive and there is a DVC member discount I think.  I looked on their site, and I found this page which has pretty much everything you can think of.  

We only go two times per year and we just haven't had the need for a lot of stuff.  We don't bring panchos, Keurigs, mugs and other thing that a lot of people bring.  We would probably only store clothes washing materials and some hangers.  But for those who lug stuff back and forth each year, and especially if they are only using it for WDW vacations, it would make a lot of sense for the money.


----------



## eliza61

Whew, here you guys are.  Crazy busy at work so haven't had much time to play.

Sly, put sid, Rizzo and me down for May 11-16.  Our first stay at BLT....


----------



## sleepydog25

eliza61 said:


> Whew, here you guys are.  Crazy busy at work so haven't had much time to play.
> 
> *Sly, put sid, Rizzo and me down for May 11-16.  Our first stay at BLT....*


Done!


----------



## Linda67

I'm running a bit late but subbing!


----------



## MiaSRN62

eliza61 said:


> Whew, here you guys are.  Crazy busy at work so haven't had much time to play.
> 
> Sly, put sid, Rizzo and me down for May 11-16.  Our first stay at BLT....



Yaaaay....you found us 
You will love BLT eliza....a 10 min stroll to the MK.....no long lines to stand in at the end of the night...worth it's weight in gold


----------



## rusafee1183

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday Icecoldpenguin!!!!



Happy Birthday!!!   



MiaSRN62 said:


> Thanks *Di*   It is getting so real and so exciting!!! We leave for the wedding trip on March 28   There is sooooo much last minute details to tend to. I cannot wait to show off VWL to my family that I have booked there. They will be WOW'd !



It's always so exciting taking people who have never seen the Lodge there for the first time. I love watching people's jaws drop  

Add in the excitement of the wedding, and it's going to be a fabulous trip! 




jimmytammy said:


> All this talk about Owners Locker gets us thinking, 2 trips a year driving...would it be worth it for us?  Here is what we would pack to leave there, Keurig and coffees, panchos, ext. cord, mugs and nightlights.  Eventually we would add toiletries.  Anything you usually take that I may be missing?



As promised, here is our list from our Owners Locker dashboard. Not sure if all of this is useful or not, but I used other people's lists to compile what I thought would be best for us. 

Aloe/Sunburn Spray
Antacids
Baby Powder
Band Aids
Bathing Suits
Body Glide
Body Wash
Bottle opener/corkscrew
Brita Bottles
Brita Pitcher
Brush
Can Opener
Cards/Games
Chip Clips
Cologne
Conditioner
Contact Case
Contact Solution
Cottonelle Wipes
Cover Up
Crock Pot
Curling Iron
Cutting Board
Deodorant
Dish Soap
Disney Shirts
Drink Mix
Dryer Sheets
Face Lotion
Face Wash
Fiber Pills 
Foil
Glasses
Gloves
Hair Product (Mousse, Salt Spray)
Hamper
Hanging Shoe Oganizer
Hats
Hidden Mickey Book
Hoodie
K-Cups
Keurig
Knife
Laundry Soap
Lipton Soup Mix
Makeup
Mickey/Minnie Ears
Mouthwash
Nail Clippers
Pain Medication
Pam Spray
Perfume
Phone Charger
PJ's
Plastic Bowls
Plastic Plates
Ponchos
Ponytail Holders/Bobbi Pins
Powdered Creamer
Q-Tips
Rash Cream
Razors
Salt/Pepper
Scissors
Seasonings
Shampoo
Silverware
Stevia
Sunglasses
Sunscreen
Toothbrush
Toothpaste
Tweezers
Workout Clothes
Ziploc Bags (gallon)
Ziploc Bags (sandwich)



Granny said:


> Jimmy...we don't currenty use Owners Locker either.  I really isn't all that expensive and there is a DVC member discount I think.  I looked on their site, and I found this page which has pretty much everything you can think of.
> 
> We only go two times per year and we just haven't had the need for a lot of stuff.  We don't bring panchos, Keurigs, mugs and other thing that a lot of people bring.  We would probably only store clothes washing materials and some hangers.  But for those who lug stuff back and forth each year, and especially if they are only using it for WDW vacations, it would make a lot of sense for the money.



The main reason we signed up was because of the toiletries, but I am excited about all of the random stuff we will now be able to have with us. 



eliza61 said:


> Whew, here you guys are.  Crazy busy at work so haven't had much time to play.
> 
> Sly, put sid, Rizzo and me down for May 11-16.  Our first stay at BLT....



Congrats on the trip! The location of BLT is definitely a draw!


----------



## DiznyDi

So excited for you Eliza! Wonderful you and your boys will be making a May trip.  DDad and I leave on the 10th.  Unfortunately we'll not have the opportunity to even have a quick 'hello'. 

Heather your list looks to be pretty complete!  I keep a small container of cinnamon in ours, too.  I like cinnamon in my oatmeal, Roaring Fork has only raisins and brown sugar.  I also keep these really large clips that keep your towel on your lounge chair.  Also handy to hang your suit over the chair on the balcony with no worries in will get blown away.  I also keep a large black marker and an extension cord.


----------



## DVCTigger

[B said:
			
		

> DVCTigger[/B]....glad you had a great trip. Haven't eaten at Trail in many years. How was it? I want to give my family some nearby options for dining. Not all of them will have a car and most aren't going in to the parks. They plan to just relax and enjoy VWL and all it's ambience (as Jimmytammy mentioned). I could be happy doing the same. They are only staying for 3 nights.



We really enjoy Trails End.  We had both breakfast and dinner this trip, and usually go out of our way each trip for a meal at Trails End.  It's one of the best deals on property, and it's just good food.  Menu is still classic American, BBQ type food.  Nothing fancy, just good. Lunch is a la carte and they have a decent pizza if you just want to get a quick meal.  Breakfast and dinner are buffet, both the cheapest buffets on property. 



Corinne said:


> [/B]
> 
> Exciting things *dvctigger!!*. At least you got to sneak a trip in!



  And excited for another for our 25th anniversary trip to Aulani in August!  Good luck with your upcoming celebrations!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy Birthday Icecoldpenguin!!!​


----------



## sleepydog25

DVCTigger said:


> We really enjoy Trails End.  We had both breakfast and dinner this trip, and usually go out of our way each trip for a meal at Trails End.  It's one of the best deals on property, and it's just good food.  Menu is still classic American, BBQ type food.  Nothing fancy, just good. Lunch is a la carte and they have a decent pizza if you just want to get a quick meal.  Breakfast and dinner are buffet, both the cheapest buffets on property.


The buffets at TE are the best bang for the buck at Disney.  We're more fans of the breakfast and enjoy the walk to and from FW as it gives us a chance to be alone and to work some of the calories.


----------



## jimmytammy

Maria Another fan of Trails End breakfast here.  At VWL, we will walk the trail, eat, walk back. If at other resorts, we drive, catch bus at front, which is usually very quick trip to TE.  We love the breakfast there!  The waitstaff are the same from many yrs back, and we have over heard Ken, a longtime waiter say that they love working there, and are like a big family.

Rusafee
Thanks for the list, lots of things we wouldnt consider, but very much needed.  I pasted and copied to my email

Eliza
We just got back from 1.5 week trip in a 1 bed stay at BLT.  I was reluctant as Contemp never appealed(not much into the modern look)but was very surprised at how much I was taken to it.  Amenities at BLT are huge in comparison to other DVC resorts we have stayed at.  Plus proximity, to MK, amenities at Contemp, the whole thing made for a very nice stay, felt at home.  Does it override my love for VWL, lets not get crazy here


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Maria Another fan of Trails End breakfast here.  At VWL, we will walk the trail, eat, walk back. If at other resorts, we drive, catch bus at front, which is usually very quick trip to TE.  We love the breakfast there!  The waitstaff are the same from many yrs back, and we have over heard Ken, a longtime waiter say that they love working there, and are like a big family.
> 
> Rusafee
> Thanks for the list, lots of things we wouldnt consider, but very much needed.  I pasted and copied to my email
> 
> Eliza
> We just got back from 1.5 week trip in a 1 bed stay at BLT.  I was reluctant as Contemp never appealed(not much into the modern look)but was very surprised at how much I was taken to it.  Amenities at BLT are huge in comparison to other DVC resorts we have stayed at.  Plus proximity, to MK, amenities at Contemp, the whole thing made for a very nice stay, felt at home.  Does it override my love for VWL, lets not get crazy here


We especially love the pulled pork eggs benedict at the Trail's End breakfast.  Be sure to get them when they're first brought out or replenished, though.  We love the walk, too, as it's relaxing, never crowded, and is full of nature's abundance.  

Like you, *JT*, I've never been a huge fan of the modern look and feel of CR or BLT.  However, we did stay there one night last summer (and *Luv* has stayed there on a trip a few years back), and the convenience factor alone makes it a worthwhile selection:  monorail, walk to MK, and TOWL to name a few.  My 13-year old daughter will be going with us in August, and she assumes we'll be at VWL as normal.  We're planning to surprise her when we pull up to BLT instead.


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> snip....
> 
> Eliza
> We just got back from 1.5 week trip in a 1 bed stay at BLT.  I was reluctant as Contemp never appealed(not much into the modern look)but was very surprised at how much I was taken to it.  Amenities at BLT are huge in comparison to other DVC resorts we have stayed at.  Plus proximity, to MK, amenities at Contemp, the whole thing made for a very nice stay, felt at home.  Does it override my love for VWL, lets not get crazy here



JT, you have written exactly how I feel about BLT (you too Sleepy ).
*Eliza*, I'll be interested in your take on it.

Spring is right around the corner!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Are there any pictures of the 5th person bed in a VWL studio?


----------



## sleepydog25

Page 223 of our old thread (yep, it's still up).  Here's a link: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3075564&page=223


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks everyone for the thumbs up on Trail's End 
Looks like we'll be adding it to the agenda again 

*****Oh....and how long is the walk to Trail's End?? Or is the boat to Ft Wilderness the best way to go??

And yes *DVCTigger*.....I sent my family some pics and sort of a how-to-navigate WL/VWL guide that I made on my computer and printed out. But the photos just don't do the "real thing" justice


----------



## rusafee1183

We have never tried Trail's End, but now I feel like I have to add it to the list for our Christmas trip. 

I always like to try somewhere new each trip, and unfortunately both ADR's we have this trip are repeats. So, we are going to make sure to try a few new QS places. 

I know I want to try Sleepy Hollow and Gaston's Tavern this time. Any other suggestions?


----------



## sleepydog25

MiaSRN62 said:


> Thanks everyone for the thumbs up on Trail's End
> Looks like we'll be adding it to the agenda again
> 
> ****Oh....and how long is the walk to Trail's End?? Or is the boat to Ft Wilderness the best way to go??*
> 
> And yes *DVCTigger*.....I sent my family some pics and sort of a how-to-navigate WL/VWL guide that I made on my computer and printed out. But the photos just don't do the "real thing" justice


Right at one mile each way.  No, I don't believe the boat is better; then again, I am a runner.   * Luv* and I prefer walking as you are surrounded by nature, and the walk doesn't seem any longer than the interminable hallways of Kidani.    You can follow the paved trail that leads off from the bus stop, or you can start beside the bike/boat rental building and follow the shoreline of the lake for about 1/3 of a mile.  The trail then diverges:  if you go straight, you'll eventually come out in a CM parking area of FW where you'll have to bear to the right and you'll come out near the stables; if you take the path to the right at the divergence, you'll wind up hitting the original paved trail in a couple of hundred yards.  Turn left onto the main trail then.  Either way, you'll wind up near the stables and will have walked close to a mile.  Along the way, we've seen many deer, rabbits, turtles, and I once saw a hawk sitting on the ground, prey in its talons.  Very cool!


----------



## bobbiwoz

sleepydog25 said:


> Page 223 of our old thread (yep, it's still up).  Here's a link: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3075564&page=223



Thank you!  I totally missed it!


----------



## MiaSRN62

sleepydog25 said:


> Right at one mile each way.  No, I don't believe the boat is better; then again, I am a runner.   * Luv* and I prefer walking as you are surrounded by nature, and the walk doesn't seem any longer than the interminable hallways of Kidani.    You can follow the paved trail that leads off from the bus stop, or you can start beside the bike/boat rental building and follow the shoreline of the lake for about 1/3 of a mile.  The trail then diverges:  if you go straight, you'll eventually come out in a CM parking area of FW where you'll have to bear to the right and you'll come out near the stables; if you take the path to the right at the divergence, you'll wind up hitting the original paved trail in a couple of hundred yards.  Turn left onto the main trail then.  Either way, you'll wind up near the stables and will have walked close to a mile.  Along the way, we've seen many deer, rabbits, turtles, and I once saw a hawk sitting on the ground, prey in its talons.  Very cool!



Thank you *Sleepydog*!!! I am a runner too   So I would definitely go the scenic walking route. But some of my family might need the boat. I have a spry 85 yr old aunt, but still think this might be too tiring for her. The father of my soon-to-be sil had a pacemaker put in this past June. He is only 57 years old but had a rough recovery in ICU for a week afterwards. Either way, I'll explain both options to them.


----------



## sleepydog25

MiaSRN62 said:


> Thank you *Sleepydog*!!! I am a runner too   So I would definitely go the scenic walking route. But some of my family might need the boat. I have a spry 85 yr old aunt, but still think this might be too tiring for her. The father of my soon-to-be sil had a pacemaker put in this past June. He is only 57 years old but had a rough recovery in ICU for a week afterwards. Either way, I'll explain both options to them.


Definitely the boat would work, especially for the aunt and SIL's dad--it's certainly enjoyable.  If they catch the boat right away, they might even beat you there should you walk instead.   *Luv* and I usually take the sandy nature trail before hooking up to the main, paved path.  However, when I go for my runs, I follow the nature trail around the lake.  As I said, it feeds into some parking lot (I've heard this might be near the old water park, but I'm not sure of that info) that turns you toward FW proper.  Along the way, I've encountered many deer, turtles, and the occasional CM walking or riding in a golf cart between the two resorts.  No one has ever said anything to me near the parking area, but that might have to do with the fact they can see I'm actually running and not snooping.  Once to FW, I just find a road or sidewalk and run until I feel it's time to turn back.  During the Christmas season, it's a real hoot to see all the decorations at FW as I run.  On my return leg, I usually take the paved path for variety.


----------



## rusafee1183

I envy you runners.  I downloaded an app called "Get Running", so I can start small and try to run more. When I was doing Zumba and basic running was when I felt my most fit and comfortable in my own skin. I haven't run at all in years, and I have never been 'good' at it. I am hoping to start small, and maybe start running a bit more once the weather clears up a bit.  

The trails around VWL seem amazing and serene. Even just to take walks in the morning to get the blood pumping.


----------



## sleepydog25

rusafee1183 said:


> I envy you runners.  I downloaded an app called "Get Running", so I can start small and try to run more. When I was doing Zumba and basic running was when I felt my most fit and comfortable in my own skin. I haven't run at all in years, and I have never been 'good' at it. I am hoping to start small, and maybe start running a bit more once the weather clears up a bit.
> 
> The trails around VWL seem amazing and serene. Even just to take walks in the morning to get the blood pumping.


Like Disney resorts, running is a term that encompasses many levels and styles.  All that is relevant is that you make the effort to run if you are physically able and halfway enjoy doing it.  I've been running for decades, but the body isn't able to do the miles I once did. . .and I'm slower than even 3-4 years ago.  However, running is a mindset, and though I slack off during the winter, I get back at it come spring.  I would suggest setting some modest running goals, that way you have something at which to aim.  For example, find a local 5K that has a 1-mile fun run and train for the latter.  If you enjoy that, then set your sights on running an entire 5K.  Find a fun-looking, smaller 5K, and set your mind to do it.  That way, you've given yourself reasonable goals to attain, and you might find yourself truly enjoying it.  
Above all else, call yourself a runner no matter the speed or distance you run.  I've always felt as though the term jogging made the activity seem like a transient fad rather than a lifestyle.


----------



## rusafee1183

sleepydog25 said:


> I would suggest setting some modest running goals, that way you have something at which to aim.  For example, find a local 5K that has a 1-mile fun run and train for the latter.  If you enjoy that, then set your sights on running an entire 5K.  Find a fun-looking, smaller 5K, and set your mind to do it.  That way, you've given yourself reasonable goals to attain, and you might find yourself truly enjoying it.



This is pretty much exactly what I did! I signed up for the "Dirty Girl Mud Run" in June, and plan on signing up for a Pittsburgh Pirates 5K where you get tickets to a game after completing it. I wanted to use the Pirates run to 'get out there' and then start to train more seriously for the mud run. There are a lot of obstacles that go along with it, and I hope to be in better shape to do all of them. 

Both of those runs are after our trip next month, so I think I will try to set a goal to run at least a little bit every day when we are at WDW. If I start the day off well, maybe I won't feel as guilty about all the food and drinks I will obviously be having. LOL. 

I think I will start researching trails near BWV.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rusafee1183 said:


> I think I will start researching trails near BWV.



BWV is a good place for running.  There is the trail along the canal down to DHS which is enjoyable and also the loop around Crecent lake.


----------



## Granny

bobbiwoz said:


> Are there any pictures of the 5th person bed in a VWL studio?




I know Sleepy gave you the link to the old page, but I took the liberty of "borrowing" Cosmos' picture:







I do really like the background mural there.  One of the few things in the refurb that they seemed to remember that what resort they were refurbishing.


----------



## MiaSRN62

sleepydog25 said:


> Like Disney resorts, running is a term that encompasses many levels and styles.  All that is relevant is that you make the effort to run if you are physically able and halfway enjoy doing it.  I've been running for decades, but the body isn't able to do the miles I once did. . .and I'm slower than even 3-4 years ago.  However, running is a mindset, and though I slack off during the winter, I get back at it come spring.  I would suggest setting some modest running goals, that way you have something at which to aim.  For example, find a local 5K that has a 1-mile fun run and train for the latter.  If you enjoy that, then set your sights on running an entire 5K.  Find a fun-looking, smaller 5K, and set your mind to do it.  That way, you've given yourself reasonable goals to attain, and you might find yourself truly enjoying it.
> Above all else, call yourself a runner no matter the speed or distance you run.  I've always felt as though the term jogging made the activity seem like a transient fad rather than a lifestyle.



I have not been running nearly as long as Sleepy. I started Jan 2010. I was faced with trending labs towards diabetes. Scared the nilly out of me. So I was HIGHLY motivated by this. My doctor is very impressed that I had my labs down to normal in 3-4 months after the initial diagnosis threat. I lost 40 lbs in less than 6 months. I have put about 10 of that back on so I feel I can never stop running. 

And I also slack off in the Winter because I HATE HATE running on the *treadmill*---I prefer outdoors. I think it's part of the joy of running to be out in nature.  I am also not fast at all.....I run 3 miles in about 33-35 min.  So not too much to be impressed with. But the way I look at it---hey, I'm still moving. LOL


----------



## rusafee1183

MiaSRN62 said:


> I have not been running nearly as long as Sleepy. I started Jan 2010. I was faced with trending labs towards diabetes. Scared the nilly out of me. So I was HIGHLY motivated by this. My doctor is very impressed that I had my labs down to normal in 3-4 months after the initial diagnosis threat. I lost 40 lbs in less than 6 months. I have put about 10 of that back on so I feel I can never stop running.
> 
> And I also slack off in the Winter because I HATE HATE running on the treadmill---I prefer outdoors. I think it's part of the joy of running to be out in nature.  I am also not fast at all.....I run 3 miles in about 33-35 min.  So not too much to be impressed with. But the way I look at it---hey, I'm still moving. LOL



At one point a few years ago I had lost 35 pounds, but my job move our building and I had to quit my gym. It was directly next door from our old building, so it was really convenient. But, ever since then I have put back on almost 15 pounds.  It's been really hard to get started again, so I am really looking forward to it.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MiaSRN62

rusafee1183 said:


> At one point a few years ago I had lost 35 pounds, but my job move our building and I had to quit my gym. It was directly next door from our old building, so it was really convenient. But, ever since then I have put back on almost 15 pounds.  It's been really hard to get started again, so I am really looking forward to it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Just start---no matter how little you can do initially--starting is the biggest hurdle. Take baby steps....you can do it


----------



## horselover

We have a shiny new thread!          No wonder I haven't been getting any updates.    

Hope you're all doing well.

Maria - I know you'll be tied up with wedding things but I'll be at BCV 3/28-30.  I remember you mentioned your DD's reception maybe was being held at Ariel's?  If you happen to be passing through BC area over that weekend shoot me a text.  I'll keep my eyes open for you!


----------



## Corinne

horselover said:


> We have a shiny new thread!          No wonder I haven't been getting any updates.
> 
> Hope you're all doing well.
> 
> Maria - I know you'll be tied up with wedding things but I'll be at BCV 3/28-30.  I remember you mentioned your DD's reception maybe was being held at Ariel's?  If you happen to be passing through BC area over that weekend shoot me a text.  I'll keep my eyes open for you!



Oh how great would that be! 

*Julie*, *Teapot* or any other Groupies near MA, are you planning to attend *Great Moments with Walt Disney* on April 27th? I RSVP'd yesterday


----------



## Muushka

rusafee1183 said:


> I envy you runners.  I downloaded an app called "Get Running", so I can start small and try to run more. When I was doing Zumba and basic running was when I felt my most fit and comfortable in my own skin. I haven't run at all in years, and I have never been 'good' at it. I am hoping to start small, and maybe start running a bit more once the weather clears up a bit.
> 
> The trails around VWL seem amazing and serene. *Even just to take walks in the morning to get the blood pumping. *



Ha!  Try doing that trail at 10PM!  Walking along in the dark and coming across tracks 
that look like Big Foot has been pounding the trail!
I'll never forget that night, a good 'never forget'!


----------



## Granny

I know that some of you found this on the DVC Mousellaneous forum, but the thread titled *"Most Respectful DVC Owners"* caught my attention.  When I looked at the first post, the OP described a nice stay at VGF and his conversation with a CM there.  And then at the end of the post....

_" Now, for the curious part of the conversation.

The cast member stated that wear across the DVC resorts is unequal largely because of members. Based on observations and reports from cast members in housekeeping, maintenance and management, there is one group of homeowners that is more respectful than any other. Supposedly, from rooms to common areas, VWL guests are significantly more respectful, which may be attributed to the statistics that indicate most guests staying at VWL own at VWL.

So, for whatever it is worth, perhaps home resort love runs deeper in the untamed wilderness than in other parts of the world. "​_
Well, you just know that I had to drag those comments over here!  


It was funny to read everyone jumping in on that comment and how absurd it is.  I didn't think it was so absurd, do you?


----------



## sleepydog25

rusafee1183 said:


> *This is pretty much exactly what I did! I signed up for the "Dirty Girl Mud Run" in June, and plan on signing up for a Pittsburgh Pirates 5K where you get tickets to a game after completing it. I wanted to use the Pirates run to 'get out there' and then start to train more seriously for the mud run. There are a lot of obstacles that go along with it, and I hope to be in better shape to do all of them.*
> 
> Both of those runs are after our trip next month, _so I think I will try to set a goal to run at least a little bit every day when we are at WDW_. If I start the day off well, maybe I won't feel as guilty about all the food and drinks I will obviously be having. LOL.
> 
> I think I will start researching trails near BWV.


*Sounds perfect!

*_Though running every day is a nice goal, keep in mind your body needs time to recuperate, rest, and heal.  I usually went with a 5-6 day run week when I was training for marathons, leaving at least 1 day to rest.  Sometimes, people want to do too much and doing so can break your body down, fatigue you, which in the end is counterproductive.  

_Now, go run!  

*Maria:  *Time is only one aspect of running.  I used to focus on my time. . .until the years of running kept creeping up on me.  Now, like you, I try to appreciate the moments that I run:  the nature, the beauty, the healing aspects, and even the fact that I can still run.  

*Julie/Jules:  *'Bout time you found us!  Welcome to our new home!  Same to you *Linda67*!

*Muushka:  *Did I mention that I have a pair of monster feet that I wear occasionally?  

*Granny:  *I did see the thread and the comments.  While I do agree that the "evidence" presented is sketchy, by the same token, I understand why VWL guests would seem to be the nicest given the serenity in which we take our vacations.  Calmness begets calmness begets respect.


----------



## rusafee1183

Lol. I wanted to reference this thread Granny, and how much we all love the Lodge - but I kept it to myself. 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MiaSRN62

Granny said:


> I know that some of you found this on the DVC Mousellaneous forum, but the thread titled *"Most Respectful DVC Owners"* caught my attention.  When I looked at the first post, the OP described a nice stay at VGF and his conversation with a CM there.  And then at the end of the post....
> 
> _" Now, for the curious part of the conversation.
> 
> The cast member stated that wear across the DVC resorts is unequal largely because of members. Based on observations and reports from cast members in housekeeping, maintenance and management, there is one group of homeowners that is more respectful than any other. Supposedly, from rooms to common areas, VWL guests are significantly more respectful, which may be attributed to the statistics that indicate most guests staying at VWL own at VWL.
> 
> So, for whatever it is worth, perhaps home resort love runs deeper in the untamed wilderness than in other parts of the world. "​_
> Well, you just know that I had to drag those comments over here!
> 
> 
> It was funny to read everyone jumping in on that comment and how absurd it is.  I didn't think it was so absurd, do you?



While I don't "own" at VWL.....I must agree the resort always looks beautiful.  Ohhh, and I must say, I really love the Bambi mural on the 5th person bed in the studio!


----------



## MiaSRN62

horselover said:


> We have a shiny new thread!          No wonder I haven't been getting any updates.
> 
> Hope you're all doing well.
> 
> Maria - I know you'll be tied up with wedding things but I'll be at BCV 3/28-30.  I remember you mentioned your DD's reception maybe was being held at Ariel's?  If you happen to be passing through BC area over that weekend shoot me a text.  I'll keep my eyes open for you!



Hi *Julie*!!!! That would be awesome. I'm at POR until we check in to BLT on April 1.  I land on March 28 but staying overnight in St Augustine at my daughter's apartment. Check in to POR later in day on March 29. What time do you leave on March 30??? Do u still have my cell#? I have yours unless it's changed.  

I really want to meet this time. We've missed each other way too many times 

*Muushka*....too funny about the Big Foot comment!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary Stopher!!!!

Granny
I can see where those comments may be very real.  VWL is a hard ticket to get for non-owners, being it is the smallest on WDW DVC property, Dec in particular.  For us personally, we take pride in it being our home resort, therefore we like to take care of it.  Maint. fees go up no matter what, but we have "some control" over how much, by taking care of her

Muushka
I have seen deer, armadillo, rabbits along that trail, but no Bigfoot sightings yet.  Now you got me worried!!


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> I know that some of you found this on the DVC Mousellaneous forum, but the thread titled *"Most Respectful DVC Owners"* caught my attention.  When I looked at the first post, the OP described a nice stay at VGF and his conversation with a CM there.  And then at the end of the post....
> 
> _" Now, for the curious part of the conversation.
> 
> The cast member stated that wear across the DVC resorts is unequal largely because of members. Based on observations and reports from cast members in housekeeping, maintenance and management, there is one group of homeowners that is more respectful than any other. Supposedly, from rooms to common areas, VWL guests are significantly more respectful, which may be attributed to the statistics that indicate most guests staying at VWL own at VWL.
> 
> So, for whatever it is worth, perhaps home resort love runs deeper in the untamed wilderness than in other parts of the world. "​_
> Well, you just know that I had to drag those comments over here!
> 
> 
> It was funny to read everyone jumping in on that comment and how absurd it is.  I didn't think it was so absurd, do you?





LOL, 
Truthfully I just thought it was because the lodge is "darker" than other resorts so it hides dirt better.  
When your rugs are dark greens, browns and blues, wear and tear may show a lot less than say my home resort of BC where they have that large pastel rug right in the middle of the main entrance.


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> . . . . . . . . I have seen deer, armadillo, rabbits along that trail, but no Bigfoot sightings yet.  Now you got me worried!!



Add _*Bobcats*_ to the list!  DiznyDi & I were surprised one morning on our early morning hike with a big one sprinting right across our path.  Really cool!


----------



## eliza61

Ok experts,
We got our letter in the mail telling us tomake our fast pass selections for our may trip.  

question:
1) So I know I can pick three attractions for 1 park, what happens at the second park if you park hop?  they got rid of the paper tickets so at the second park are we forced to do standby?

2) what happens if you change your mind?  One of the reasons we rarely make adr's is that the "day of" we often have changed our mind.  So if I pick 3 fp's for say 5/12 for MK and that day we decide to do Epcot instead, am I SOL?

Yeesh, this is way too much planning for a dedicated winger.


----------



## rusafee1183

eliza61 said:


> Ok experts,
> We got our letter in the mail telling us tomake our fast pass selections for our may trip.
> 
> question:
> 1) So I know I can pick three attractions for 1 park, what happens at the second park if you park hop?  they got rid of the paper tickets so at the second park are we forced to do standby?
> 
> 2) what happens if you change your mind?  One of the reasons we rarely make adr's is that the "day of" we often have changed our mind.  So if I pick 3 fp's for say 5/12 for MK and that day we decide to do Epcot instead, am I SOL?
> 
> Yeesh, this is way too much planning for a dedicated winger.



1) Yeah, it stinks - but they force you to choose ONE park to get all of your FP's for. I keep seeing recommendations that if you choose to Park Hop, make sure that you use your FP's at the 2nd park when the lines will be longer and just wait standby at the earlier park. We haven't been to WDW since this has all been implemented, so I can't speak to it working well or not... but it does make sense to do it that way. 

2) I know that if you have a smart phone, you can make changes fairly easily for attractions, but I am also curious how it works if you completely change parks. There has to be a way.... I also saw that they have kiosks and cast members helping people once they are in the parks make FP+ reservations, but I am not sure about the availability same day. Good question, I am very curious about this answer as well.


----------



## MiaSRN62

I have urgent question for any of you who might have flown out of Sanford Orlando airport. My cousin in IL waited last minute to book flight and by mistake booked Preoria, IL to Sanford instead of MCO. Now he can't use Magical Express. 

Anyone ever fly in/out of Sanford. Besides rental car, what is best option? And if I find the time to go pick him up how long is the car ride?

Thanks!
*UPDATE: my cousin ended up renting a car. Best deal for his budget. Dollar was only $55 for not quite a 3 day stay. Thanks!*


----------



## ottawagreg

MiaSRN62 said:


> I have urgent question for any of you who might have flown out of Sanford Orlando airport. My cousin in IL waited last minute to book flight and by mistake booked Preoria, IL to Sanford instead of MCO. Now he can't use Magical Express.
> 
> Anyone ever fly in/out of Sanford. Besides rental car, what is best option? And if I find the time to go pick him up how long is the car ride?
> 
> Thanks!
> *UPDATE: my cousin ended up renting a car. Best deal for his budget. Dollar was only $55 for not quite a 3 day stay. Thanks!*



Maria,

I live in IL and I am a little more than a one hour drive from Peoria, maybe 75 or 80 minutes.  I have toyed with the idea of using that airport.  From what I could see online the drive from Sanford was doable.

We have always used Midway or O'Hare to MCO, which is brutal.  Parking the car in "economy" lots is about $20/day.  Dragging baggage thru the big airport is especially a major pain in the rear end.  My question is did your cousin get a direct flight (I was never able to find one), and if not where was the connecting flight.  Anymore I am very hesitant to book flights with connections, especially in winter months.  Thanks.


----------



## DiznyDi

eliza61 said:


> Ok experts,
> We got our letter in the mail telling us tomake our fast pass selections for our may trip.
> 
> question:
> 1) So I know I can pick three attractions for 1 park, what happens at the second park if you park hop?  they got rid of the paper tickets so at the second park are we forced to do standby?
> 
> 2) what happens if you change your mind?  One of the reasons we rarely make adr's is that the "day of" we often have changed our mind.  So if I pick 3 fp's for say 5/12 for MK and that day we decide to do Epcot instead, am I SOL?
> 
> Yeesh, this is way too much planning for a dedicated winger.



When mom and I went in February I found using my iPhone and the MyDisneyExperience app to be fairly easy to use and change 'on the fly'.  Unfortunately you can do only one park per day.  That's a bummer.  But on several of the attractions I had selected for us, we were able to walk on, so I was able to use the app to 1) select a later time for the attraction we had just walked on then 2) select a new attraction all together.  I did not change parks from what I had originally scheduled - only attractions.

From my experience as long as you have not used any FP's at your scheduled park, you should be able to first change your park then change your attractions.  I would do this the night before though rather than the day of - if that makes any sense to you.

For the Trail's End aficionado's - do you make ADR's for this or do you just show up?  DDad and I have thought we may do breakfast one day.


----------



## DiznyDi

Wishing *stopher* and *Mrs stopher* a very *Happy Anniversary!*


----------



## jimmytammy

Di
Usually during week, TE isnt way crowded, weekends a little more.  MO, I would make a ressie to be safe, just for sake of time.

Eliza
1. Our exp. with FPplus 2 weeks back...right now, the park hop leaves you without FPs for 2nd park, but WDW sent out a survey asking our thoughts on this, and we relayed sentiments of many, need more chances at FPs and in multiple parks
2. You can change FPs up to the minute as long as you have your smartphone, but once that FP time is in play, you are out of luck.  We found that the night before, we were considering changing parks next day so on computer we changed, no problems.  Keep in mind, if you want to to FP Toy Story or Soarin, stick with those, hard to get once day arrives.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

eliza61 said:


> Ok experts,
> We got our letter in the mail telling us tomake our fast pass selections for our may trip.
> 
> question:
> 1) So I know I can pick three attractions for 1 park, what happens at the second park if you park hop?  they got rid of the paper tickets so at the second park are we forced to do standby?
> 
> 2) what happens if you change your mind?  One of the reasons we rarely make adr's is that the "day of" we often have changed our mind.  So if I pick 3 fp's for say 5/12 for MK and that day we decide to do Epcot instead, am I SOL?
> 
> Yeesh, this is way too much planning for a dedicated winger.



I hear you Eliza!  Not our way to do things either.  I've used it twice now although not yet without them having the paper FP's still around but I learned from each experience.  

I see it as a couple different ways to go.  First - after miserably muddling thru picking out pass selections before the trip for Oct I decided to see what would happen in Dec just making selections the night before and did not have any issues.  I've read a few posts since where people are checking and it still seems to be working that way.  HINT:  If you do check and you're not seeing availability just check back later.  I'm of the opinion they release FP's in blocks and not everything all at once.  

If the first park has the big attractions you really want to go on then set up your FP's for that park.  And if you find that that you get there early enough and FP's aren't needed then you could switch your FP's to the second park although day of you'll start to see things get booked up and not be available.  And if you want to switch you can't have used any at all at the first park otherwise you're stuck with your FP's there.  The other way to use the FP's is to set them up for your second park and just plan on standby at the first.   Hopefully they'll starting tweaking the system to allow both hopping and additional FP's.  



DiznyDi said:


> For the Trail's End aficionado's - do you make ADR's for this or do you just show up?  DDad and I have thought we may do breakfast one day.



We've never made an ADR for Trail's End and almost always get right in but we also rarely go over during what may be the prime breakfast time.  It's a ritual to go a little later in the morning and say hi to the horses and walk around a bit and then decide if we do breakfast or lunch.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*eliza*....I am CLUELESS now about FP+.  I went on My Disney Experience and linked our resort reservations and added all guests staying in the room. I went to make FP reservations and got the message :

<<< You are not eligible to make FastPass+ plans for your Friends and Family members on this date. >>>>>

WHY??? I am on a 10 min hold with Disney now. So aggravating. Bring back the good 'ole days!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Ohhh....it's because I don't have my pass yet!!!! How is this fair???? I always wait until the very end---sometimes once I get to WDW---to purchase. Because when going on a trip, the hotel, food, airfare always comes first.  I HATE this. So now even though I made this reservation 10 months ago, I can't make FP reservations. STINKS. Can ya tell I'm royally annoyed


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MiaSRN62 said:


> Ohhh....it's because I don't have my pass yet!!!! How is this fair???? I always wait until the very end---sometimes once I get to WDW---to purchase. Because when going on a trip, the hotel, food, airfare always comes first.  I HATE this. So now even though I made this reservation 10 months ago, I can't make FP reservations. STINKS. Can ya tell I'm royally annoyed



I was just going to say that all of you need to have ticket media linked to your accounts.

I think it's because there has to be some controls the stop people from really messing with the system and booking up FP times.  As it is it's really very open for that abuse or shenanigans as it is but at least it's limited to 3 per person.  If you _did_ want to get a pass now you could take the confirmation number and link it to your account though

I really believe it'll be ok and that you don't have to make FP reservations more than a night in advance.


----------



## DVCTigger

DiznyDi said:


> For the Trail's End aficionado's - do you make ADR's for this or do you just show up?  DDad and I have thought we may do breakfast one day.



We did the breakfast twice during our trip just two weeks ago.  Did not make reservations either time.  Once got there at 8am, the other closer to 10-10:30am. Sat right down each time.  If you are looking at going during a busy time of year, you may have a wait, but I like the idea of being able to go to TE when we like.  With the credit card ADRs now, we prefer to not make reservations.  But we do like to travel off season which makes it much easier to get same day reservations and walk-ups.  On one of our daily walks we stopped by to check the availability.  This was around 9am and the wait was only 10 min. 

The walk from the lodge is really nice.  DH and I used to run as well, but with a new knee for DH and a back surgery for myself both within the last year and a half, we prefer to walk now .  But the four mile loop we did each morning from the lodge and through the campground was really enjoyable!  On the way to Hoop Dee Doo one night we counted 19 deer, and most days saw at least one.


----------



## sleepydog25

DiznyDi said:


> For the Trail's End aficionado's - do you make ADR's for this or do you just show up?  DDad and I have thought we may do breakfast one day.


We have made ADRs, but as the others pointed out, they aren't necessary under normal circumstances.  Both times we've gone for breakfast, though we had ADRs, the restaurant was nowhere near being full.  I think walking up is easily done there unless it's truly a busy season.


----------



## MiaSRN62

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I was just going to say that all of you need to have ticket media linked to your accounts.
> 
> I think it's because there has to be some controls the stop people from really messing with the system and booking up FP times.  As it is it's really very open for that abuse or shenanigans as it is but at least it's limited to 3 per person.  If you _did_ want to get a pass now you could take the confirmation number and link it to your account though
> 
> I really believe it'll be ok and that you don't have to make FP reservations more than a night in advance.



Thank you *Kathy*. I had my blowing off steam period....now I'm in cool-down mode. It's just frustrating. My kids are buying their own passes. For example, my son is waiting for his tax refund to get his and my daughter almost has enough money saved up for a Premium AP. So it's hard unless all of us have tickets at the same time I guess. I'll just take my chances. Thanks for the hug ----the stress of the wedding and this on top just pushed me over the ledge


----------



## horselover

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi *Julie*!!!! That would be awesome. I'm at POR until we check in to BLT on April 1.  I land on March 28 but staying overnight in St Augustine at my daughter's apartment. Check in to POR later in day on March 29. What time do you leave on March 30??? Do u still have my cell#? I have yours unless it's changed.
> 
> I really want to meet this time. We've missed each other way too many times



Late.  My flight isn't until 7:55 p.m. & I'll have a car so that gives me extra time.  My plan for Sun. is likely breakfast at Kouzzina (I love you Kouzzina!    ) hit DHS for a couple FP+ rides the spend the rest of the day at Epcot until it's time to head to the airport.  I won't leave BCV until at least 5:30.   I believe I still have your cell number.  I'll PM you if I don't have it but definitely text me if you have any free time!  I won't bug you because I know it's a very busy time but if you're around it would be great to finally meet!

Hi groupies!


----------



## rusafee1183

We got our Magic Bands in the mail today!!!   

WoooHoooo!!!! 24 days!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## sleepydog25

To the Stophers:  Happy Anniversary!!  I got it in just under the wire.


----------



## twokats

I just got caught up.  Still have a little problem typing but am managing. 

I have been in rehab a little over a week now.  They originally told me I would be here 17 days.  They asked me Tues what I thought about going home.  Anyway I will find out tomorrow if it will be Fri or Sat.  I was hoping to leave a few days early, never expected a whole week early.

Happy birthday to all I have missed.  Happy anniversary to Stopher.

Hope everyone is doing well, I will try to check in soon.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twokats said:


> I just got caught up.  Still have a little problem typing but am managing.
> 
> I have been in rehab a little over a week now.  They originally told me I would be here 17 days.  They asked me Tues what I thought about going home.  Anyway I will find out tomorrow if it will be Fri or Sat.  I was hoping to leave a few days early, never expected a whole week early.
> 
> Happy birthday to all I have missed.  Happy anniversary to Stopher.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, I will try to check in soon.



Great news Kathy!!!  Glad things are going well.


----------



## sleepydog25

twokats said:


> I just got caught up.  Still have a little problem typing but am managing.
> 
> I have been in rehab a little over a week now.  They originally told me I would be here 17 days.  They asked me Tues what I thought about going home.  Anyway I will find out tomorrow if it will be Fri or Sat.  I was hoping to leave a few days early, never expected a whole week early.
> 
> Happy birthday to all I have missed.  Happy anniversary to Stopher.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, I will try to check in soon.


Glad you could hop on here, and best wishes for a continued speedy recovery!


----------



## rusafee1183

twokats said:


> I just got caught up.  Still have a little problem typing but am managing.
> 
> I have been in rehab a little over a week now.  They originally told me I would be here 17 days.  They asked me Tues what I thought about going home.  Anyway I will find out tomorrow if it will be Fri or Sat.  I was hoping to leave a few days early, never expected a whole week early.
> 
> Happy birthday to all I have missed.  Happy anniversary to Stopher.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, I will try to check in soon.



That's great news Kathy! Sounds like you're making really excellent progress!  

 Pixie dust for an even faster recovery than expected!!!!


----------



## Granny

Kathy...great to hear from you, and continued prayers for a strong recovery!


Okay Groupies...now I have to shame myself with a My Disney Experience story.  I deal with computers and the internet all day long, but for some reason I find the MDE site to be extremely challenging.

For instance, I went onto the site last week looking at ADRs for our May trip, and was surprised to find one available time for a Be Our Guest ADR and I grabbed it.  

Then yesterday I received a reminder e-mail that my *March 14* *ADR* was coming up soon.  

Sheesh! 

I have no idea how I booked an ADR at at time that I have no resort reservations at WDW.  I guess you don't need them, do you?  In any event, I am obviously MDE-challenged and so far not a big fan.  I think eventually I'll agree with Jimmy that it fits the way we tour and a nice way to make sure we can do some of the "must do's" for us at WDW.

So I guess DW & I should jump on a plane tomorrow to enjoy our dinner!  


What a goof.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . . . . . So I guess DW & I should jump on a plane tomorrow to enjoy our dinner!. . . . .



*Do It!* 

And WooHoo for Kathie!!!!!


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> *Do It!*





Too funny!  Actually, I'm glad I read the e-mail closely or else we would have been charged for the "no show".  I had to cancel today to avoid that, and I found that I couldn't cancel on-line...I had to call the Dining line to do it.  Yet another "issue" with the MDE site.  


I see some fine folks will be at WDW during our May trip, so they can expect some PMs bugging them to meet up somewhere.


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks to those that responded with my Trail's End question.  I thinks we'll just wing it and hope for the best.  

Great news Kathy! So glad you found time and had the strength and energy to check in with us.  You know we'll keep you in our thought and prayers.  Pixie dust that you do indeed go home this week-end!

Yea! Heather's Magic Bands have arrived!  That means your trip is getting close.  So exciting.  We have until April 1 to make any changes.  Guess I'd better go take a look an make certain I have us where we'd like to go.

So sorry, Maria about your bad surprise!  When Mom and I went in February, I paid to have her ticket overnighted to me so I could link her ticket to MDE and begin selecting our FP+ attractions.

Granny it looks like DDad and I are going to be at BW same time as you.  We'll only be there 2 nights before heading over to the Lodge.  Studios and Epcot are our only plans for the first 2 nights.


----------



## mickeymorse

Hi groupies. Just sitting here near the fireplace at the Villas with my iPad and opened the new thread to enjoy some quiet time while the family watch the movie playing down at the beach. I want to say that the refurb construction was loud yesterday but not so bad today. We are on the first floor so don't have an updated room. It sounded like they were right above us yesterday so I believe they have made it down to the second floor. 
  I wanted to add that I love to run as well and love the path to Ft Wilderness. I ran last night and spotted twenty deer on the way back. They were everywhere. 

Hope everyone is well.

Rob


----------



## Granny

DiznyDi said:


> Granny it looks like DDad and I are going to be at BW same time as you.  We'll only be there 2 nights before heading over to the Lodge.  Studios and Epcot are our only plans for the first 2 nights.



We are very flexible with our plans and we have a lot of overlap, so I'm sure we'll be getting together at some point.  We'll have to trade some PMs closer to the time to get something set up.  Very excited to see you guys again. 




			
				mickeymorse   said:
			
		

> Hi groupies. Just sitting here near the fireplace at the Villas with my iPad and opened the new thread to enjoy some quiet time while the family watch the movie playing down at the beach. I want to say that the refurb construction was loud yesterday but not so bad today. We are on the first floor so don't have an updated room. It sounded like they were right above us yesterday so I believe they have made it down to the second floor.
> I wanted to add that I love to run as well and love the path to Ft Wilderness. I ran last night and spotted twenty deer on the way back. They were everywhere.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Rob




Rob...great to "see" you here again!  And awesome to hear that you are enjoying your stay at our beloved resort.  Thanks for checking in.


----------



## Granny

DW & I watched "Saving Mr. Banks" tonight.  We didn't catch it in the theaters so it was a very nice night watching it on television at home.  Beautifully done, and acted.  Two thumbs up!


----------



## jimmytammy

Kathy
Great news on the recovery, hoping we hear you are headed home this weekend!!!

Granny
I say go as well, BOG is a hard ticket to get


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Rob...great to "see" you here again!  And awesome to hear that you are enjoying your stay at our beloved resort.  Thanks for checking in.


I second this thanks for checking in.  I do love the runs from WL to FW.  

GRANNY:  Glad you enjoyed the movie. We are thinking of buying it when it comes out on DVD in a couple of days.


----------



## sleepydog25

Luv and I are in Charlotte for the St Paddy's Day parade. On the spur of the moment, we decides to drive down last night so we wouldn't have get up so early. Spontaneity lives!  On to Starbucks.....


----------



## rusafee1183

sleepydog25 said:


> Luv and I are in Charlotte for the St Paddy's Day parade. On the spur of the moment, we decides to drive down last night so we wouldn't have get up so early. Spontaneity lives!  On to Starbucks.....



Have fun!  

We need to do that more, we are lacking in the spontaneity department around here these days.


----------



## Corinne

Happy Saturday Groupies! Hope those of you enjoying spring weather will send it over to us in the northeast! I'm heading out to enjoy our one day of "balmy 50" before the temps plunge again.


----------



## sleepydog25

Winter. Will. Not. Die.  2"-4" of sleet and snow supposedly heading our way Sunday night into Monday morning.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Sunny and 65 degrees here today.

Sunny and 75 degrees here tomorrow.



Oh - and all that nasty white stuff has stayed up on the mountains like it should.  At least the little we've seen.  And only rain down here in the valley.  Very strange and extremely mild winter.  The mildest I recall in the 26 years I've lived out here.


----------



## DiznyDi

So nice to hear from you *mickeymorse*!  Enjoy your time at the Lodge.  Love to sit by the fireplace and just let my thoughts wander....  Thanks for checking in with us.

If your weather was anything like ours, today was a great day for a parade!  *Sleepy* hope you and *luv* had a simply marvelous day!

So who all are planning cabbage and corned beef Monday?


----------



## sleepydog25

DiznyDi said:


> So nice to hear from you *mickeymorse*!  Enjoy your time at the Lodge.  Love to sit by the fireplace and just let my thoughts wander....  Thanks for checking in with us.
> 
> If your weather was anything like ours, today was a great day for a parade!  *Sleepy* hope you and *luv* had a simply marvelous day!
> 
> So who all are planning cabbage and corned beef Monday?


Today was gorgeous as it was up to 72 in Charlotte and the low 60s here in the mountains.  But, all that will change tomorrow, it seems.  Parade was a blast.
No cabbage and corned beef Monday, more like a nice lamb stew.


----------



## jimmytammy

Heading to McCouls for brunch this AM, its an Irish themed pub with really good food.  We had a groupie meet there once.  We will celebrate St Paddys there this morning.  

Its been a trying weekend, Tammy had a rough work week, tax stuff working for a CPA firm, Casey had his 1st date, had to drive to Fayettville, near Ft Bragg, 1.5 hr drive(1st time he has ever driven that far by himself).  They had nice lunch but as he was following his girlfriend to the movie, then had another 1st, a wreck. He turned left into heavy traffic and got clobbered.  He is fine, other than a head bump, but truck didnt fare so well.  His guardian angel was with him, a split second and he would have got it in his door.  Lets just say the impact was severe enough it caused the door on opposite side to not open, and his wheels wont turn.  We are just glad know one was hurt

On a happier note, and I much prefer these kind of notes...Tammy and I are heading to WDW in May for a 1st time adults only trip, for our 24th anniversary.  Julie(horselover)helped Tammy make the surprise trip come true, as I didnt have a clue, but its hard to keep secrets from me  We are staying the Poly which will be a 1st as well.  This was all Ts idea, and many thanks to Julie for helping T with it all.  Some more 1sts, Spirit of Aloha, Illuminations Sparkling Desert Party(really looking forward to both with my lovely bride), and, andour 60 day window for FP plus opened up today!  So we will be planning those later today!!

Hope all have are having gr8 weekend!!


----------



## stevenb124

hi


----------



## jimmytammy

* Welcome to the groupies stevenb124!!!!*

BTW sleepydog will be along soon to collect the small fee


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> So nice to hear from you *mickeymorse*!  Enjoy your time at the Lodge.  Love to sit by the fireplace and just let my thoughts wander....  Thanks for checking in with us.
> 
> If your weather was anything like ours, today was a great day for a parade!  *Sleepy* hope you and *luv* had a simply marvelous day!
> 
> *So who all are planning cabbage and corned beef Monday?*



We always host a St. Patty's Reuben celebration with friends (on the weekend though).  I love them and 2 of our friends do too.  So the other 3 (including Mr Muush) watch us build them and grill them.  I don't remember what they (the other 3) eat, I just know that we 3 enjoy our annual Reubens!  Got to get the corned beef recipe out.  Yum!

*Happy St. Patrick's Day for all of our Irish Groupies.*


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Heading to McCouls for brunch this AM, its an Irish themed pub with really good food.  We had a groupie meet there once.  We will celebrate St Paddys there this morning.
> 
> Its been a trying weekend, Tammy had a rough work week, tax stuff working for a CPA firm, Casey had his 1st date, had to drive to Fayettville, near Ft Bragg, 1.5 hr drive(1st time he has ever driven that far by himself).  They had nice lunch but as he was following his girlfriend to the movie, then had another 1st, a wreck. He turned left into heavy traffic and got clobbered.  He is fine, other than a head bump, but truck didnt fare so well.  His guardian angel was with him, a split second and he would have got it in his door.  Lets just say the impact was severe enough it caused the door on opposite side to not open, and his wheels wont turn.  We are just glad know one was hurt
> 
> On a happier note, and I much prefer these kind of notes...Tammy and I are heading to WDW in May for a 1st time adults only trip, for our 24th anniversary.  Julie(horselover)helped Tammy make the surprise trip come true, as I didnt have a clue, but its hard to keep secrets from me  We are staying the Poly which will be a 1st as well.  This was all Ts idea, and many thanks to Julie for helping T with it all.  Some more 1sts, Spirit of Aloha, Illuminations Sparkling Desert Party(really looking forward to both with my lovely bride), and, andour 60 day window for FP plus opened up today!  So we will be planning those later today!!
> 
> Hope all have are having gr8 weekend!!



Oh poor Casey.  I'm so sorry he had an accident, and glad he wasn't injured more than the bump on his head.

Your anniversary trip sounds wonderful.  Kuddos to Tammy for such a nice surprise!


----------



## Muushka

stevenb124 said:


> hi



*A man of few words.  Welcome!

We're a pretty friendly bunch.
Grab yourself a rocking chair and see how chatty we can be!*


----------



## Corinne

*Jimmy* sorry to hear about Casey's accident, but glad to hear no one was hurt.  Wow *Tammy*planning a surprise anniversary trip, how great!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> * Welcome to the groupies stevenb124!!!!*
> 
> _BTW sleepydog will be along soon to collect the small fee_


Let me add my welcome to *steven* as well!  (There is the small matter of the $50 new member fee.  Unmarked bills or cashier's check acceptable. )

*JT*:  Sorry to hear of Casey's accident and extra thankful he was okay.  Few scarier things for a parent.

Here's to a happy St Patrick's Day to all the Groupies, though it's a day early.  To greet us so far today, we've had rain, snow, more rain, and two brief power outages.  I am so ready for a season other than one spelled w-i-n-t-e-r.


----------



## DiznyDi

Yes, JT, I'd say you've had quite a week-end!  So glad that Casey wasn't seriously injured!  Love that Tammy has planned such a nice celebratory anniversary for you.  I know you'll enjoy your time together sans kids. It's always nice when the kids come along, but equally nice to just be alone.  DDad and I are also doing the Illuminations Sparkling Dessert Party for our May trip.  I really thought it would be a nice way to celebrate our milestone birthdays this year.  Plus we'll be at BWV and just seemed like a  nice idea.    

Muush - I really like reubens DDad not so much.  Nice that you have made this an annual tradition with friends.

*WELCOME* *stephenb124*  So nice to have you join us.


----------



## jimmytammy

All the drama that our weekend brought ended on a high note.  Kristian, our DD and her fiance invited us to a Carolina Hurricanes Edmonton Oilers hockey match in Raleigh.  Paul, her fiance is in the Nat. Guard and his superiors gave him 4 seats.  Well, it turns out we were in a Suite with private restrooms, buffet and drinks, vip parking, the works.  Very sweet.  To top it off, between 2nd and 3rd period, he got to ride the Zamboni.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Jimmytammy*....SOOOO relieved Casey is ok!!!! The hockey game sounded awesome!!!

Welcome *Steven*!!!!

Philadelphia has officially had the 2nd most snowiest winter since 1884 !!!!! I'm DONE WITH IT!!!! Woke up to more snow on the ground this morning.


Happy St Paddy's Day to all from one of the Irish Groupies!!!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> All the drama that our weekend brought ended on a high note.  Kristian, our DD and her fiance invited us to a Carolina Hurricanes Edmonton Oilers hockey match in Raleigh.  Paul, her fiance is in the Nat. Guard and his superiors gave him 4 seats.  Well, it turns out we were in a Suite with private restrooms, buffet and drinks, vip parking, the works.  Very sweet.  To top it off, between 2nd and 3rd period, he got to ride the Zamboni.




Ride the Zamboni?   WOW!  That would shorten my bucket list by one item. 



MiaSRN62 said:


> Happy St Paddy's Day to all from one of the Irish Groupies!!!



Maria....you have just the best graphics....EVER!!!  Awesome, and a tip of the Irish cap to all the Groupies...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> All the drama that our weekend brought ended on a high note.  Kristian, our DD and her fiance invited us to a Carolina Hurricanes Edmonton Oilers hockey match in Raleigh.  Paul, her fiance is in the Nat. Guard and his superiors gave him 4 seats.  Well, it turns out we were in a Suite with private restrooms, buffet and drinks, vip parking, the works.  Very sweet.  To top it off, between 2nd and 3rd period, he got to ride the Zamboni.



Glad you had an upbeat ending to your weekend.  And very glad that Casey did not get seriously hurt in the accident!

Hello stevenb124!


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> All the drama that our weekend brought ended on a high note.  Kristian, our DD and her fiance invited us to a Carolina Hurricanes Edmonton Oilers hockey match in Raleigh.  Paul, her fiance is in the Nat. Guard and his superiors gave him 4 seats.  Well, it turns out we were in a Suite with private restrooms, buffet and drinks, vip parking, the works.  Very sweet.  To top it off, between 2nd and 3rd period, he got to ride the Zamboni.



How fun is that!!!!


----------



## Annaelsa

Hi all!

Long time lurker. New poster. VWL member for a few years. 

This looks like a nice place to pitch a tent and grab a mug of cocoa!


----------



## Corinne

Annaelsa said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Long time lurker. New poster. VWL member for a few years.
> 
> This looks like a nice place to pitch a tent and grab a mug of cocoa!



 *Annaelsa* this is the best bunch of  people on the Dis!


----------



## sleepydog25

Annaelsa said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Long time lurker. New poster. VWL member for a few years.
> 
> This looks like a nice place to pitch a tent and grab a mug of cocoa!


Pitch a tent and grab a cocoa?  No, that's FW.  Here, we pull up a rocker and grab a libation.    Seriously, welcome to our Groupies. . .any and all lurkers are welcome.  A love of the Lodge is our only requirement for membership (pm me about the small initiation fee ).  Corinne is correct:  this is the friendliest group of folks on the DIS, and many have become like family to each other.  We're happy you've chosen to join in with us.  As you may have noticed, on the first page there are instructions to grab your own Moosie if you're so inclined, and if you'd like to add your name to the list of future trips, cruises, birthdays, or anniversaries, just pm me or *jimmytammy* as appropriate.  I forgot to mention the same to *stephen*, so if you see this, *stephen*, know the invitation is open to you, as well.

Again,


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies Annaelsa!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

WELCOME annaelsa! Nice to have you out of lurkdom and into our little corner of the Dis.

Wow, JT, the zamboni!  That is so cool!  I had no idea spectators would be permitted to ride this beast.  No doubt the experience of a lifetime.  Good to hear your week-end ended on high note.

Ohio is to get into the 50's today.  Our crocus are sprouting and snowbells have popped their little heads through the snow.  I'd really like to think that Spring is coming.  I'm more than ready to say good-bye to this crazy winter season.

Whatever your day holds, may you find joy and happiness in it!  Maybe a little sunshine, too.


----------



## sleepydog25

DiznyDi said:


> WELCOME annaelsa! Nice to have you out of lurkdom and into our little corner of the Dis.
> 
> Wow, JT, the zamboni!  That is so cool!  I had no idea spectators would be permitted to ride this beast.  No doubt the experience of a lifetime.  Good to hear your week-end ended on high note.
> 
> Ohio is to get into the 50's today.  Our crocus are sprouting and snowbells have popped their little heads through the snow.  I'd really like to think that Spring is coming.  I'm more than ready to say good-bye to this crazy winter season.
> 
> Whatever your day holds, may you find joy and happiness in it!  Maybe a little sunshine, too.


No sunshine here, just more cold, freezing mist, and general ugh-ness.  We aren't supposed to have winters like this here, yet we have six of the past seven years.  Go. . .away. . .winter. . .


----------



## rusafee1183

jimmytammy said:


> Heading to McCouls for brunch this AM, its an Irish themed pub with really good food.  We had a groupie meet there once.  We will celebrate St Paddys there this morning.
> 
> Its been a trying weekend, Tammy had a rough work week, tax stuff working for a CPA firm, Casey had his 1st date, had to drive to Fayettville, near Ft Bragg, 1.5 hr drive(1st time he has ever driven that far by himself).  They had nice lunch but as he was following his girlfriend to the movie, then had another 1st, a wreck. He turned left into heavy traffic and got clobbered.  He is fine, other than a head bump, but truck didnt fare so well.  His guardian angel was with him, a split second and he would have got it in his door.  Lets just say the impact was severe enough it caused the door on opposite side to not open, and his wheels wont turn.  We are just glad know one was hurt
> 
> On a happier note, and I much prefer these kind of notes...Tammy and I are heading to WDW in May for a 1st time adults only trip, for our 24th anniversary.  Julie(horselover)helped Tammy make the surprise trip come true, as I didnt have a clue, but its hard to keep secrets from me  We are staying the Poly which will be a 1st as well.  This was all Ts idea, and many thanks to Julie for helping T with it all.  Some more 1sts, Spirit of Aloha, Illuminations Sparkling Desert Party(really looking forward to both with my lovely bride), and, andour 60 day window for FP plus opened up today!  So we will be planning those later today!!
> 
> Hope all have are having gr8 weekend!!



JT - That is so scary about Casey, I am so relieved that everyone is alright. I definitely agree that he had an angel with him. 

What awesome news that Julie helped Tammy plan a surprise getaway!  I always want Bob to do soemthing like that for me, but I am such a control freak I don't think he would ever be able to pull it off. 

I'm curious how the Luau is at the Poly. We have never done it, but it looks like a lot of fun!

Did you get all your FP's picked out??




stevenb124 said:


> hi









Muushka said:


> We always host a St. Patty's Reuben celebration with friends (on the weekend though).  I love them and 2 of our friends do too.  So the other 3 (including Mr Muush) watch us build them and grill them.  I don't remember what they (the other 3) eat, I just know that we 3 enjoy our annual Reubens!  Got to get the corned beef recipe out.  Yum!
> 
> *Happy St. Patrick's Day for all of our Irish Groupies.*



My DH is a huge fan of Reubens too.  Me, not so much. 

Sounds like a fun tradition though!



jimmytammy said:


> All the drama that our weekend brought ended on a high note.  Kristian, our DD and her fiance invited us to a Carolina Hurricanes Edmonton Oilers hockey match in Raleigh.  Paul, her fiance is in the Nat. Guard and his superiors gave him 4 seats.  Well, it turns out we were in a Suite with private restrooms, buffet and drinks, vip parking, the works.  Very sweet.  To top it off, between 2nd and 3rd period, he got to ride the Zamboni.



So fun!!! Congrats on the awesome seats! We haven't been to hockey game in a while, maybe since my Pens are losing a step it will be possible to actually get tickets these days  



Annaelsa said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Long time lurker. New poster. VWL member for a few years.
> 
> This looks like a nice place to pitch a tent and grab a mug of cocoa!



Welcome to the Groupies Annaelsa! Cute name - your movie comes out today!  We pre-ordered, but now I am wishing I would have just run out this morning and grabbed it. I want to binge watch Disney movies for the next few weeks until we leave 



sleepydog25 said:


> Go. . .away. . .winter. . .



    

Amen Sly!


----------



## twinklebug

Happy post-St. Patricks day all! As my family says, it's a day for everyone, not just the Irish. We had our traditional corned beef & cabbage deal here on Sunday instead of Monday. By the time Monday rolled around the kids had taken care of the leftovers, so no Rubens, no nothing.  Glad it was appreciated 

Have you all seen the drafted plans for the Ft Wilderness DVC? Looks like if they build it, it will rival VWL, but I know my heart will stay with WL. What I don't care for is it is currently designed it as an 8 story behemoth. The size of it is intimidating. Hope they scale it back a few floors.

http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/other--proposed-resorts/2480-ft-wilderness-dvc-plans-leaked

I see a lazy river-like pool that could mimic my favorite feature of the old River country: the White Water Rapids. I spent so many hours climbing up and going down that as a kid.


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Heading to McCouls for brunch this AM, its an Irish themed pub with really good food.  We had a groupie meet there once.  We will celebrate St Paddys there this morning.
> 
> Its been a trying weekend, Tammy had a rough work week, tax stuff working for a CPA firm, Casey had his 1st date, had to drive to Fayettville, near Ft Bragg, 1.5 hr drive(1st time he has ever driven that far by himself).  They had nice lunch but as he was following his girlfriend to the movie, then had another 1st, a wreck. He turned left into heavy traffic and got clobbered.  He is fine, other than a head bump, but truck didnt fare so well.  His guardian angel was with him, a split second and he would have got it in his door.  Lets just say the impact was severe enough it caused the door on opposite side to not open, and his wheels wont turn.  We are just glad know one was hurt
> 
> On a happier note, and I much prefer these kind of notes...Tammy and I are heading to WDW in May for a 1st time adults only trip, for our 24th anniversary.  Julie(horselover)helped Tammy make the surprise trip come true, as I didnt have a clue, but its hard to keep secrets from me  We are staying the Poly which will be a 1st as well.  This was all Ts idea, and many thanks to Julie for helping T with it all.  Some more 1sts, Spirit of Aloha, Illuminations Sparkling Desert Party(really looking forward to both with my lovely bride), and, andour 60 day window for FP plus opened up today!  So we will be planning those later today!!
> 
> Hope all have are having gr8 weekend!!



Oh my goodness!  So sorry to hear that but very glad to hear everyone is ok.  I'm almost afraid to ask.  Will there be a second date?

Oh ho! So the cat is out of the bag!          Your lovely bride has been working on this for sometime now.  I wasn't sure when she planned to tell you & my lips were sealed!          It was my pleasure to help.  Let me know if you need anything else.  I'm actually going to be there the same time as you.  I certainly don't want to intrude upon your adults only time but if we should happen to be in the same place at the same time that would be lovely!  I'll be looking forward to your review of the Sparkling Illuminations dessert party.  I have a reservation for next Sat. night but I think I'm going to cancel it.  I'll save this for a time DH & I can enjoy it together.  The end of the month trip is my usual solo trip for my b-day.  Those types of parties are always more enjoyable with a companion.

Sorry to hear Tammy is swamped at work.  She'll have earned the vacation by the time it arrives.    



jimmytammy said:


> All the drama that our weekend brought ended on a high note.  Kristian, our DD and her fiance invited us to a Carolina Hurricanes Edmonton Oilers hockey match in Raleigh.  Paul, her fiance is in the Nat. Guard and his superiors gave him 4 seats.  Well, it turns out we were in a Suite with private restrooms, buffet and drinks, vip parking, the works.  Very sweet.  To top it off, between 2nd and 3rd period, he got to ride the Zamboni.



Sweet!    



stevenb124 said:


> hi





Annaelsa said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Long time lurker. New poster. VWL member for a few years.
> 
> This looks like a nice place to pitch a tent and grab a mug of cocoa!



     to the Groupies!     



DiznyDi said:


> Whatever your day holds, may you find joy and happiness in it!  Maybe a little sunshine, too.



Same to you Di!           It is sunny here today but still cold.



twinklebug said:


> Happy post-St. Patricks day all! As my family says, it's a day for everyone, not just the Irish. We had our traditional corned beef & cabbage deal here on Sunday instead of Monday. By the time Monday rolled around the kids had taken care of the leftovers, so no Rubens, no nothing.  Glad it was appreciated
> 
> Have you all seen the drafted plans for the Ft Wilderness DVC? Looks like if they build it, it will rival VWL, but I know my heart will stay with WL. What I don't care for is it is currently designed it as an 8 story behemoth. The size of it is intimidating. Hope they scale it back a few floors.
> 
> http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/other--proposed-resorts/2480-ft-wilderness-dvc-plans-leaked
> 
> I see a lazy river-like pool that could mimic my favorite feature of the old River country: the White Water Rapids. I spent so many hours climbing up and going down that as a kid.



Thanks for posting the link TB.  I hadn't seen this.  It's going to be huge!  Reminds me of Kidani.  I think I'm with you.  Too big.  Those super long hallways could be a problem.   On the plus side maybe this will make everyone flock over there & it will be easier to get a reservation at the Lodge.


----------



## rusafee1183

twinklebug said:


> Happy post-St. Patricks day all! As my family says, it's a day for everyone, not just the Irish. We had our traditional corned beef & cabbage deal here on Sunday instead of Monday. By the time Monday rolled around the kids had taken care of the leftovers, so no Rubens, no nothing.  Glad it was appreciated
> 
> Have you all seen the drafted plans for the Ft Wilderness DVC? Looks like if they build it, it will rival VWL, but I know my heart will stay with WL. What I don't care for is it is currently designed it as an 8 story behemoth. The size of it is intimidating. Hope they scale it back a few floors.
> 
> http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/other--proposed-resorts/2480-ft-wilderness-dvc-plans-leaked
> 
> I see a lazy river-like pool that could mimic my favorite feature of the old River country: the White Water Rapids. I spent so many hours climbing up and going down that as a kid.



That's AWESOME! I am really excited about this!  The large expansive resorts don't bother me as long as they are themed well. We really love AKV, so I wouldn't mind seeing a resort like this go up. I just don't like overly large resorts that aren't themed as much (like SSR) because they just end up feeling kind of like a complex. I hope this is true!


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> Have you all seen the drafted plans for the Ft Wilderness DVC? Looks like if they build it, it will rival VWL, but I know my heart will stay with WL. What I don't care for is it is currently designed it as an 8 story behemoth. The size of it is intimidating. Hope they scale it back a few floors.
> 
> http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/other--proposed-resorts/2480-ft-wilderness-dvc-plans-leaked
> 
> I see a lazy river-like pool that could mimic my favorite feature of the old River country: the White Water Rapids. I spent so many hours climbing up and going down that as a kid.




Thanks so much for the link, Twink.  (hey, that rhymes!)  

I see one feature that makes me happy...a couple of pools.  Hopefully that would cut back on the illegal immigration to WL pool.  

Seriously, I don't know that I would like this.  The theming looks like it is right on top of WL/VWL, and there's already confusion over the names of the two resorts.  But overall, it looks like it could be nice.  I don't think the eight stories bother me as WL is that big and doesn't look too big for the property.  But it will be interesting to see if it continues to be a possibility down the road.  You do have to wonder when DVC will cease to sell out new resorts.  Is the demand really endless??


----------



## sleepydog25

I don't know that this FW DVC rumor isn't but a retread of the one that has made rounds since at least 2010.  The plans are nearly three years old and made the rounds at an earlier time, and apparently there have been no filings with water management, either.  Poly won't open until 2015, so I'm thinking there currently is no real push for a FW property.  Besides,* luv* is drooling over Poly already. . .if they don't ruin it as other rumors have said.


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> Thanks so much for the link, Twink.  (hey, that rhymes!)
> 
> I see one feature that makes me happy...a couple of pools.  Hopefully that would cut back on the illegal immigration to WL pool.
> 
> Seriously, I don't know that I would like this.  The theming looks like it is right on top of WL/VWL, and there's already confusion over the names of the two resorts.  But overall, it looks like it could be nice.  I don't think the eight stories bother me as WL is that big and doesn't look too big for the property.  But it will be interesting to see if it continues to be a possibility down the road.  You do have to wonder when DVC will cease to sell out new resorts.  Is the demand really endless??



Oh my goodness, Granny, I could written your response! My first thought was the impact on the WL pool!  In all honesty, I do wonder about all of the new properties and wonder if, as you said, there is such a demand?


----------



## ottawagreg

I find it curious how many more rooms WDW can support before the market becomes saturated.  I played several rounds of golf at Osprey Ridge.  The resort hotel they built on the golf course seemed huge, maybe four or five hundred rooms.  There are other non Disney properties too like Wyndham Bonnet Creek.  How fast will Mickey sell VGF, Poly and now FW?  Are there really that many folks that are in the market?  Maybe so but it sure seems like an awful lot of folks.  Could be that is why there are only 3 FP+ per day.  There won't be room to move.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Inkmahm!!!!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Inkmahm!!!*


----------



## sleepydog25

*Inkmahm*, here's to a magical birthday!


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> Its been a trying weekend, Tammy had a rough work week, tax stuff working for a CPA firm, Casey had his 1st date, had to drive to Fayettville, near Ft Bragg, 1.5 hr drive(1st time he has ever driven that far by himself).  They had nice lunch but as he was following his girlfriend to the movie, then had another 1st, a wreck. He turned left into heavy traffic and got clobbered.  He is fine, other than a head bump, but truck didnt fare so well.  His guardian angel was with him, a split second and he would have got it in his door.  Lets just say the impact was severe enough it caused the door on opposite side to not open, and his wheels wont turn.  We are just glad know one was hurt
> 
> !!



Glad to hear Casey and every one else involved but no one is hurt.  I swear there are days when I could happily go back to Sid and Rizzo not driving.  One good thing about being in the city now, our recreational driving is almost non existant.

I still have my old motorcycle (yep, I'm a biker babe!) that Rizzo is inching to get his mutts on.  Yeah, that will happen the day after WDW goes outta business.  



stevenb124 said:


> hi





Annaelsa said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Long time lurker. New poster. VWL member for a few years.
> 
> This looks like a nice place to pitch a tent and grab a mug of cocoa!




Welcome  Steve and Annaelsa,  
Glad to see ya!  Post pictures, we love pictures.


----------



## eliza61

*Happy Birthday Inkmahm​*
Have a magical day!!


----------



## eliza61

twinklebug said:


> Happy post-St. Patricks day all! As my family says, it's a day for everyone, not just the Irish. We had our traditional corned beef & cabbage deal here on Sunday instead of Monday. By the time Monday rolled around the kids had taken care of the leftovers, so no Rubens, no nothing.  Glad it was appreciated
> 
> Have you all seen the drafted plans for the Ft Wilderness DVC? Looks like if they build it, it will rival VWL, but I know my heart will stay with WL. What I don't care for is it is currently designed it as an 8 story behemoth. The size of it is intimidating. Hope they scale it back a few floors.
> 
> http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/other--proposed-resorts/2480-ft-wilderness-dvc-plans-leaked
> 
> I see a lazy river-like pool that could mimic my favorite feature of the old River country: the White Water Rapids. I spent so many hours climbing up and going down that as a kid.





Granny said:


> Thanks so much for the link, Twink.  (hey, that rhymes!)
> 
> I see one feature that makes me happy...a couple of pools.  Hopefully that would cut back on the illegal immigration to WL pool.
> 
> Seriously, I don't know that I would like this.  The theming looks like it is right on top of WL/VWL, and there's already confusion over the names of the two resorts.  But overall, it looks like it could be nice.  I don't think the eight stories bother me as WL is that big and doesn't look too big for the property.  But it will be interesting to see if it continues to be a possibility down the road.  You do have to wonder when DVC will cease to sell out new resorts.  Is the demand really endless??





hummm,
I'm never really sure how I feel about Disney expansions.  One of my serious character flaws is that I'm resistant to change especially when it comes to some thing I love so well.
FW was the very first resort we stayed at when the boys where 5!!  LOL, I can't believe they are in their 20's now.  

Granny, I share you concern about more resorts not so much as a problem with demand but more so a problem with park crowding.  We all can admit that pretty much the days of empty parks is a thing of the past and there are some weeks that are downright brutal.  
Not only park capacity but extra folks tend to lead to more watered down restaurant offerings and more emphasis on pre planning.  When fp+ was announced, I remember everyone swore that if you did not use fp+ you would still be able to get fp's in the park. That lasted all of 2 days.  

  *** sighs***  I think underlying this whole long ramble is that I love disney, I love the charm of it and I'm super leary of any thing that could change that.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happy Birthday Inkmahm!


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY INKMAHM!!!


----------



## twokats

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Great news Kathy!!!  Glad things are going well.





sleepydog25 said:


> Glad you could hop on here, and best wishes for a continued speedy recovery!





rusafee1183 said:


> That's great news Kathy! Sounds like you're making really excellent progress!
> Pixie dust for an even faster recovery than expected!!!!





Granny said:


> Kathy...great to hear from you, and continued prayers for a strong recovery!





DiznyDi said:


> Great news Kathy! So glad you found time and had the strength and energy to check in with us.  You know we'll keep you in our thought and prayers.  Pixie dust that you do indeed go home this week-end!





jimmytammy said:


> Kathy
> Great news on the recovery, hoping we hear you are headed home this weekend!!!



I thank each and every one of you.  I did get to come home on Friday a whole week early.  We went and saw the surgeon Monday and he said everything was lined up as he wanted, so that was good.  He will not be able to tell if the bone graft in my arm has taken for another 2-4 weeks so have to wait on that.  They put a new splint on me and it is causing me some issues, so we may have to go back and have that changed again.  I am trying to deal with it, but I don't know.



jimmytammy said:


> Heading to McCouls for brunch this AM, its an Irish themed pub with really good food.  We had a groupie meet there once.  We will celebrate St Paddys there this morning.
> 
> Its been a trying weekend, Tammy had a rough work week, tax stuff working for a CPA firm, Casey had his 1st date, had to drive to Fayettville, near Ft Bragg, 1.5 hr drive(1st time he has ever driven that far by himself).  They had nice lunch but as he was following his girlfriend to the movie, then had another 1st, a wreck. He turned left into heavy traffic and got clobbered.  He is fine, other than a head bump, but truck didnt fare so well.  His guardian angel was with him, a split second and he would have got it in his door.  Lets just say the impact was severe enough it caused the door on opposite side to not open, and his wheels wont turn.  We are just glad know one was hurt
> 
> On a happier note, and I much prefer these kind of notes...Tammy and I are heading to WDW in May for a 1st time adults only trip, for our 24th anniversary.  Julie(horselover)helped Tammy make the surprise trip come true, as I didnt have a clue, but its hard to keep secrets from me  We are staying the Poly which will be a 1st as well.  This was all Ts idea, and many thanks to Julie for helping T with it all.  Some more 1sts, Spirit of Aloha, Illuminations Sparkling Desert Party(really looking forward to both with my lovely bride), and, andour 60 day window for FP plus opened up today!  So we will be planning those later today!!
> 
> Hope all have are having gr8 weekend!!



I can sympathize with Tammy.  I had 3 clients deliver their information to me just this afternoon.  I am swamped and the light at the end of the tunnel has disappeared.

Also glad Casey is ok.  Guess I will probably not ever be surprised since I am the planner in the family.  Lee does not even know how to check on any of our DVC information.



stevenb124 said:


> hi



  join us often.



jimmytammy said:


> All the drama that our weekend brought ended on a high note.  Kristian, our DD and her fiance invited us to a Carolina Hurricanes Edmonton Oilers hockey match in Raleigh.  Paul, her fiance is in the Nat. Guard and his superiors gave him 4 seats.  Well, it turns out we were in a Suite with private restrooms, buffet and drinks, vip parking, the works.  Very sweet.  To top it off, between 2nd and 3rd period, he got to ride the Zamboni.



Sounds like a fun time.



Annaelsa said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Long time lurker. New poster. VWL member for a few years.
> 
> This looks like a nice place to pitch a tent and grab a mug of cocoa!



 join us on the porch or by the fireplace



eliza61 said:


> I still have my old motorcycle (yep, I'm a biker babe!) that Rizzo is inching to get his mutts on.  Yeah, that will happen the day after WDW goes outta business.



I am not a fan of motorcycles, our son Jonathan has one that has had some issues and hopefully he will be selling it soon and not driving it again.


----------



## twokats

HAPPY BIRTHDAY INKMAHM!!!
Hope it was the best!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Geeze, , , , talk about being at the end of a queue . . . . and as always, a day late and a dollar short.  But anyways . . . 

 HAPPY BIRTHDAY INKMAHM! 

Hope your B'day was better than expected!


----------



## Granny

Okay, it is off topic I admit.

But since I have two dogs in the NCAA tournament, I wanted to congratulate my St. Louis University Billikens on that overtime win over the N. C. State Wolfpack.  

Jimmy...I know you're a Pack fan, and I'm sure there was a lot of frustration during that game.  But both teams really gave it their all.  

And darn that Dayton...they cost me a billion dollars!  


Okay, and just to get things back on track, we haven't seen a picture of the WL "bear" yet on this new thread.  So here's a shot of the bear.







Gotta love it!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Okay, and just to get things back on track, we haven't seen a picture of the WL "bear" yet on this new thread.  So here's a shot of the bear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love it!


The bear is worth repeating!  Sigh, won't be back to the Lodge to stay for at least another year.


----------



## eliza61

Did some one say "Bear"


----------



## Corinne

*HAPPY (BELATED) BIRTHDAY INKMAHM!!!!*. Hope you had a great day!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Ohhh *Twinklebug*.....VERY interesting link/leak. But I agree with *Granny* and *eliza*......very concerned with over-crowding of parks. All these extra rooms with guests but where are they fitting????


A very happy belated birthday to *Inkmaham*!!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the groupies Annaelsa!!!!



I agree!!!

So glad you are doing well *twokats* (Kathy) !!!!


----------



## Corinne

Does anyone know if you can add celebration details to a dining reservation on My Disney experience?


----------



## Goofy442

We are staying at VWL for the first time, and when our waitlist came through I thought I won the lottery. We have tried over the past 8 years to get a reservation and nothing. So does anyone know if there is a place to BBQ.

Thanks, Lisa


----------



## sleepydog25

Goofy442 said:


> We are staying at VWL for the first time, and when our waitlist came through I thought I won the lottery. We have tried over the past 8 years to get a reservation and nothing. So does anyone know if there is a place to BBQ.
> 
> Thanks, Lisa


Welcome, Lisa!  I believe the only place to BBQ at VWL/WL is on the beach.  I believe there are a couple of grills there.  I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## DiznyDi

WELCOME Lisa! A pleasure to have you join us.  Sorry I can't answer your question about the BBQ grills.  We do very little cooking while on vacation.  So glad your wait list came through!  You will love it!  When are you going?

Corinne I'm not certain about adding your celebrations through the ap.  I think I'd call.

Love the 'bear' pics!


----------



## Corinne

DiznyDi said:


> Corinne I'm not certain about adding your celebrations through the ap.  I think I'd call.



Hi Di

Thanks for responding. We are celebrating our anniversary in September -- it's noted on our DVC reservation. When I made our reservation at the California Grill I could not find a place to add it on the app.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Goofy442 said:


> We are staying at VWL for the first time, and when our waitlist came through I thought I won the lottery. We have tried over the past 8 years to get a reservation and nothing. So does anyone know if there is a place to BBQ.
> 
> Thanks, Lisa



Congrats!

There is one charcoal grill locate at the end of the beach next to where they used to have the nightly movie screen.  You can see it here on the left side of the photo:


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies Goofy442!!!!
And congrats on that waitlist!!


----------



## Goofy442

Thank you everyone for the warm welcomes and information. My DS likes to BBQ every time we are in Disney, so it has become a tradition to do so no matter how hot it is.


----------



## Goofy442

DiznyDi said:


> WELCOME Lisa! A pleasure to have you join us.  Sorry I can't answer your question about the BBQ grills.  We do very little cooking while on vacation.  So glad your wait list came through!  You will love it!  When are you going?
> 
> Corinne I'm not certain about adding your celebrations through the ap.  I think I'd call.
> 
> Love the 'bear' pics!



The week of Easter.


----------



## Muushka

Goofy442 said:


> We are staying at VWL for the first time, and when our waitlist came through I thought I won the lottery. We have tried over the past 8 years to get a reservation and nothing. So does anyone know if there is a place to BBQ.
> 
> Thanks, Lisa



Welcome Goofy 

Congrats on the snagging of our beloved Lodge.

You probably already know that the grills require charcoal and lighter fluid.

It is been, what, about 100 years since I have grilled sans gas, I wouldn't have the first clue!
We have been known to broil our steaks in the villa.  If you are ever at VWL when we are there
and smell that awesome steakhouse smell in the hallways, it's us. Sorry!

Have a great time at the Lodge, visit us often, and be sure to post pictures.  
We live for that stuff...


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey folks!!
Life is finally settling down some, the weather has really played havoc with work related stuff.  We had snow just before our recent WDW trip, which caused me to backup, bad weather after returning which caused more backup, so it has been mostly ketchuplately.


Though I have been here, I dont feel like I have_ been here_ if you know what I mean. My dear Uncle, a WW2 vet who I love very dearly passed a few days ago, the funeral is today.  He is at peace now, but he has lived with a lot of turmoil with horrors of the war.  He was at the Battle of the Bulge, and was at Pattons funeral, among other stories he shared in vivid detail, sans the images that haunted him.  Knowing he is with his loved ones, in Jesus presence, and with his black lab Sport who was his buddy for sure is comforting.  We all lose loved ones, and this is no different, but I only share this to say thank a vet, not just on Memorial or Veterans Days, but every chance you get.  They have sacrificed so much for our benefit.  

Thank you Uncle Worth for your service to our country

Thank you for allowing me to share my sad as well as my happy here.  I hope soon to return to the happy go lucky guy, I like him a lot better!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Welcome *Goofy442* 




*Jimmytammy*.....God bless your dearly departed uncle. Thinking of you and your family today


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks!!
> Life is finally settling down some, the weather has really played havoc with work related stuff.  We had snow just before our recent WDW trip, which caused me to backup, bad weather after returning which caused more backup, so it has been mostly ketchuplately.
> 
> 
> Though I have been here, I dont feel like I have_ been here_ if you know what I mean. My dear Uncle, a WW2 vet who I love very dearly passed a few days ago, the funeral is today.  He is at peace now, but he has lived with a lot of turmoil with horrors of the war.  He was at the Battle of the Bulge, and was at Pattons funeral, among other stories he shared in vivid detail, sans the images that haunted him.  Knowing he is with his loved ones, in Jesus presence, and with his black lab Sport who was his buddy for sure is comforting.  We all lose loved ones, and this is no different, but I only share this to say thank a vet, not just on Memorial or Veterans Days, but every chance you get.  They have sacrificed so much for our benefit.
> 
> Thank you Uncle Worth for your service to our country
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to share my sad as well as my hWe appy here.  I hope soon to return to the happy go lucky guy, I like him a lot better!!


We owe a huge debt to all our vets, and I'm honored you shared your uncle's memory with us.  And if anyone has been cranky this winter, it is this man in the mountains. Snow again tomorrow!


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks!!
> Life is finally settling down some, the weather has really played havoc with work related stuff.  We had snow just before our recent WDW trip, which caused me to backup, bad weather after returning which caused more backup, so it has been mostly ketchuplately.
> 
> 
> Though I have been here, I dont feel like I have_ been here_ if you know what I mean. My dear Uncle, a WW2 vet who I love very dearly passed a few days ago, the funeral is today.  He is at peace now, but he has lived with a lot of turmoil with horrors of the war.  He was at the Battle of the Bulge, and was at Pattons funeral, among other stories he shared in vivid detail, sans the images that haunted him.  Knowing he is with his loved ones, in Jesus presence, and with his black lab Sport who was his buddy for sure is comforting.  We all lose loved ones, and this is no different, but I only share this to say thank a vet, not just on Memorial or Veterans Days, but every chance you get.  They have sacrificed so much for our benefit.
> 
> Thank you Uncle Worth for your service to our country
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to share my sad as well as my happy here.  I hope soon to return to the happy go lucky guy, I like him a lot better!!



Jimmy, thank you for sharing your Uncle Worth with all of us.  What a life he has had.
But as you say, he is reunited with his pup and his God, and for that (and his service) we are thankful.


----------



## eliza61

MiaSRN62 said:


> Welcome *Goofy442*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jimmytammy*.....God bless your dearly departed uncle. Thinking of you and your family today





sleepydog25 said:


> We owe a huge debt to all our vets, and I'm honored you shared your uncle's memory with us.  And if anyone has been cranky this winter, it is this man in the mountains. Snow again tomorrow!





Muushka said:


> Jimmy, thank you for sharing your Uncle Worth with all of us.  What a life he has had.
> But as you say, he is reunited with his pup and his God, and for that (and his service) we are thankful.




+1    I have such a soft spot in my heart for Vets.  

Psst,  I always "out" sleepdog because he's our Air force vet, if I'm not mistaken and always gets my  


On a lighter (or maybe not) note....  You know you are getting old when Henry 
Winkler aka the Fonz is hawking reversible mortgages and you then have to explain who "the Fonz" was to your kids.

When did this happen?


----------



## Granny

Jimmy...prayers going up for your Uncle Worth.  My father was also in the Battle of the Bulge and I've read enough about it to gather a sincere appreciation for what those soldiers did.  I'm all for honoring our military veterans as well any chance we get.  

I'm encouraged that the military seems to be getting more recognition and appreciation right now than any time I can remember in my rather longish lifetime.  Good that we finally are showing them that!


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> On a lighter (or maybe not) note....  You know you are getting old when Henry
> Winkler aka the Fonz is hawking reversible mortgages and you then have to explain who "the Fonz" was to your kids.
> 
> When did this happen?



Heeeeeyyyyyy! 

Unfortunately, I know exactly what you mean.  And I find my kids tune out to my enthusiastic explanations after about 5 seconds.  When I talk about Walt Disney, I hold their attention for about 10 seconds so I guess I've raised them right.


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for all your kind words folks  It means a lot to me.

Eliza saw that commercial on yesterday AM and my DD made the comment how wrong it was that the Fonz was doing those, she knows him from re runs


----------



## sleepydog25

eliza61 said:


> +1    I have such a soft spot in my heart for Vets.
> 
> Psst,  I always "out" sleepdog because he's our Air force vet, if I'm not mistaken and always gets my


I am, and I sincerely thank you for the mention.  However, those vets who saw actual combat and the horrors of war (long before we put names like PTSD to it) are a special breed.  I was one of the links of the chain--those guys were the locks and the gates.  That group includes our current active duty military who do so much for a pittance.  I agree, *Granny*, that we seem to appreciate our military more now than at any time since WWII, and that's a good thing.


----------



## Corinne

*Jimmy* so sorry for your loss.  Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## DiznyDi

Jimmy, Rich and I extend our condolences to you and family on the loss of your departed uncle. And we thank him for his service to our country during difficult times.  Thank you for giving us this glimpse into his life.

... and thank you sleepy for your service, too!


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> I am, and I sincerely thank you for the mention.  However, those vets who saw actual combat and the horrors of war (long before we put names like PTSD to it) are a special breed.  I was one of the links of the chain--those guys were the locks and the gates.  That group includes our current active duty military who do so much for a pittance.  I agree, *Granny*, that we seem to appreciate our military more now than at any time since WWII, and that's a good thing.



My Dad served near the end of the Korean War and he always felt he didnt deserve any honor or accolades because he was in an office setting.  But we feel differently.*  He, just like you, served*.  It takes all kinds of people to keep grease on the wheel of any corporation to keep it running.  I do agree, it took a special breed to step up to the call of duty, go into harms way and do what they do.  But others dont need to sell themselves short, think of all the lives that could have been lost had it not been for behind the scenes folks who were able to steer them in the safest direction.  As the saying goes, All gave some, some gave all. 

So thank you sincerely Patrick for you and all on here who served ...our country will be forever indebted to you for allowing us to lay our heads down in safety every night, to continue to thrive and live in the the land of the free.


----------



## eliza61

sleepydog25 said:


> I am, and I sincerely thank you for the mention.  However, those vets who saw actual combat and the horrors of war (long before we put names like PTSD to it) are a special breed.  I was one of the links of the chain--those guys were the locks and the gates.  That group includes our current active duty military who do so much for a pittance.  I agree, *Granny*, that we seem to appreciate our military more now than at any time since WWII, and that's a good thing.



LOL,

Interesting that you mentioned "links in a chain".   Last week, while taking a shower I realized that the gold chain and crucifix that I had for 40 years (my sis gave it to me for my sweet 16) was gone.  Found it on the bedroom floor, broken link.   Now the thing can't be worth more than 75 bucks.  old as dirt and not fancy at all but hey, I'm going to fix it because of the sentimental worth.

Sorry dude, going have to hang in there with my groveling   there's a reason why they say some thing is only as strong as it's weakest links.  
The links of the chain, keep the locks and the gates going.   
We love  ya


----------



## eliza61

Snagged some tickets to see the Cirque de soliel Michael Jackson show in Philly tomorrow.  
Whew, is it me or has Cirque really gotten pricey.  The last one I went to was La nouba in DTD and that's been a while.


----------



## Dizny Dad

sleepydog25 said:


> . . . . . . . we seem to appreciate our military more now than at any time since WWII, and that's a good thing. . . .



My brother volunteered for the Navy during the Vietnam conflict.  He was a Seabee.  He operated heavy construction equipment building roads and forward bases in the jungles of that country, along with building up the infrastructure to improve operations.  He returned home to be called a baby killer, drug addict, and spat upon by our liberal academic elite.  It makes me sad to this day.

He is very active today in the Vietnam Vets group here in our little town.  And of course they work hard to be sure our returning vets "never again" experience what they endured; a sad time in our history, on so many accounts.

Thanks to all that offer greetings to military personnel they meet, letting them know they are not forgotten, that they are appreciated.


----------



## sleepydog25

Well, you guys sure have a way of brightening the day of a snowbound *Sleepy*.  Though I don't generally say much about it, I am proud of my service.  The ways I helped ensure our freedoms were mostly small (one day at a mini-meet, however, I can regale you with stories of when I was an ICBM combat crew commander ), but I did always feel as though my actions were for a greater common good, a trait my dad passed down to me and for which I'm truly grateful.

On that note, I have a new game.  Thinking about my dad made me wonder if there were things about each other most of us don't know.  This is the best bunch of people on the DIS and a close bunch in many regards, but I would bet there are everyday details about each of us that few know.  We also did this the other night at a read-through for a play I'm in (I know, I know, me being involved in theater is a real stretch, right? ).  As we introduced ourselves, the director asked us to share one thing the others might not know.  For example, the director shared that she hates arugula.  

I'll start this "Hmm, Who Knew?" game by linking it back to the statement about my dad in the paragraph above.  He was a preacher, thus making me a PK.


----------



## ottawagreg

Jimmy, I am sorry for your loss.  WWII guys are incredible people.  My partner in business has a father that served in the Pacific, who is is now in a VA retirement home.  He says that it is extremely difficult to see a once great man fading.  I hope you can take solace in knowing that he and others like him set a high bar for the rest of us.  Examples like that help the rest coming behind to be good and noble people as well.  God bless him.



I am in need of a little advice.  Do any of the Groupies have opinions or experience with restaurants at Epcot/Italy?  Our summer vacation is coming soon (despite the snow on the ground this morning-Argghhhh!!).  I see that a Billy Joel band and then a Boston tribute band is going to at American Gardens Theatre while we are there.  I am trying to talk my daughter into going there twice in one week.  I have often thought about dining in Italy.  Both Tutto Italia and Via Napoli are $30 per adult entre.  Tutto appears to be a bit more  upscale judging by appearances when I waddled past there last time.  Which one would be the most fun for a young teenager?  Also, is the food good?  Some meals at Epcot have been mediocre for me the last time or two.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Corinne

*ottawagreg*~we have never been to Tutto, mainly because we absolutely love Via Napoli. The food is fantastic! The service is usually great as well. We have been dining there each trip since they opened.  I would not hesitate to take your daughter there, especially if she likes pizza!


----------



## horselover

Jimmy - I'm very sorry for your loss.    



sleepydog25 said:


> On that note, I have a new game.  Thinking about my dad made me wonder if there were things about each other most of us don't know.  This is the best bunch of people on the DIS and a close bunch in many regards, but I would bet there are everyday details about each of us that few know.  We also did this the other night at a read-through for a play I'm in (I know, I know, me being involved in theater is a real stretch, right? ).  As we introduced ourselves, the director asked us to share one thing the others might not know.  For example, the director shared that she hates arugula.
> 
> I'll start this "Hmm, Who Knew?" game by linking it back to the statement about my dad in the paragraph above.  He was a preacher, thus making me a PK.



Ok I'll play.  Back in the day (waaaaaay back in the day) I was accepted to Berklee College of Music as a voice major.  I didn't end up going but way back when I used to be a fairly good singer.  But you know the saying use it or lose it.  It's true.   I just sing in the car now.   



ottawagreg said:


> I am in need of a little advice.  Do any of the Groupies have opinions or experience with restaurants at Epcot/Italy?  Our summer vacation is coming soon (despite the snow on the ground this morning-Argghhhh!!).  I see that a Billy Joel band and then a Boston tribute band is going to at American Gardens Theatre while we are there.  I am trying to talk my daughter into going there twice in one week.  I have often thought about dining in Italy.  Both Tutto Italia and Via Napoli are $30 per adult entre.  Tutto appears to be a bit more  upscale judging by appearances when I waddled past there last time.  Which one would be the most fun for a young teenager?  Also, is the food good?  Some meals at Epcot have been mediocre for me the last time or two.
> 
> Thanks for your input.



I love Via Napoli.  Their pizza is fabulous.  It's authentic Italian pizza (we went to Italy on our honeymoon).  They make the mozzarella cheese on site.  It's so good.  I think the sizes are a little misleading.  The individual size is more like a small pizza you'd get at a local pizza shop.  I can never finish one.  We've had the large size & split it between 3 of us & still didn't finish it.  The XL is huge!  Their Arincini & Sangria are really good too.  It's been many years since I've been to Tutto Italia but I remember the food being ok.  I'll be having lunch at Via Napoli on Friday.     

Maria - how's everyone holding up?  I really hope we get a chance to see each other this weekend!  I did verify & I have your cell in my phone but I won't bug you because I know you'll be busy.  Text or call me if you're around this weekend & I'll make a meet happen!


----------



## Dizny Dad

OK Sleepy, I'll play too . . . . . (dragging my best half along with me)

DiznyDi & I have EMT and Paramedic training and back in the day (as Julie says) volunteered for a local ambulance service.


----------



## DiznyDi

OK sleepy, I'll play too...
DDad and I were married as 'kids'.  We were both 21. He was in college and I was the bread winner.  I had the distinction of being the youngest female branch manager in the history of our local bank.

Who's next?


Not ignoring your question ottawagreg.  We've not eaten at either so can't advise.  Sorry.


Julie - have great fun!  I hope it works out for you and Maria to get together.

For those in the path of yet more snow - stay safe and warm.  I think Ohio is going to miss this one.  I could really use some sun....


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi said:


> OK sleepy, I'll play too...
> DDad and I were married as 'kids'.  We were both 21. He was in college and I was the bread winner. I had the distinction of being the youngest female branch manager in the history of our local bank.



OK, so I knew if I was going to freeload, it should be off of someone close to the money . . . . and now you all know I was a child bride.


----------



## jimmytammy

OttawaGreg We like Via Napoli, never been to Tutto

Sleepy Great game!  Let me see, Tammy signed me up to win a 3 day Buck Baker racing school and I won, got to drive fast at Rockingham, NC and attended the school 2 weeks after Jeff Gordon


----------



## sleepydog25

ottawagreg said:


> I am in need of a little advice.  Do any of the Groupies have opinions or experience with restaurants at Epcot/Italy?  Our summer vacation is coming soon (despite the snow on the ground this morning-Argghhhh!!).  I see that a Billy Joel band and then a Boston tribute band is going to at American Gardens Theatre while we are there.  I am trying to talk my daughter into going there twice in one week.  I have often thought about dining in Italy.  Both Tutto Italia and Via Napoli are $30 per adult entre.  Tutto appears to be a bit more  upscale judging by appearances when I waddled past there last time.  Which one would be the most fun for a young teenager?  Also, is the food good?  Some meals at Epcot have been mediocre for me the last time or two.
> 
> Thanks for your input.


*Luv* says to tell you (I guess her typing fingers are tired ) that Via Napoli is the place to go if you want pizza, but if you want a better variety and some classic Italian dishes, Tutto would be the choice.  You're correct in that Tutto is a bit more upscale.  I think either would be a good choice.  However, if I'm going to spend an equal amount of money, I'd rather do more than pizza, and we've found the food at Tutto to be quite good.  

I'm loving this game!  So far, we have a talented singer, a NASCAR driver, youthfully wed EMTs, and a PK.  I love the variety of lives which makes how we've come together in this small band even more delightful.


----------



## eliza61

sleepydog25 said:


> .
> 
> On that note, I have a new game.  Thinking about my dad made me wonder if there were things about each other most of us don't know.  This is the best bunch of people on the DIS and a close bunch in many regards, but I would bet there are everyday details about each of us that few know.  We also did this the other night at a read-through for a play I'm in (I know, I know, me being involved in theater is a real stretch, right? ).  As we introduced ourselves, the director asked us to share one thing the others might not know.  For example, the director shared that she hates arugula.
> 
> I'll start this "Hmm, Who Knew?" game by linking it back to the statement about my dad in the paragraph above.  He was a preacher, thus making me a PK.



  Love a new game.

Ok, so you guys didn't know I had a "dark, criminal past" and it involved disneyland.

So waaay back in the day I was a girl scout and with our cookie sales proceeds we decided to do Disneyland (disneyworld was still swampland).

Well some how, the rumor went around that the Jackson Five were staying in the same hotel.  Now since I had every intention of being Mrs. Marlon Jackson, I took this as a sign from God that it was "meant to be".  My friend Donna and I took it upon ourselves to knock on every single door at midnight (we concluded that this was the best time because they would certainly be in their room).  needless to say the hotel guest were not amused.  Around the 3rd floor down (we started at the top figuring all the best people stayed at the penthouse.  see we did have a plan) hotel security came and got us and strongly suggested our group find lodging else where.

My dad swore never again to travel with me.  Go figure.


----------



## sleepydog25

eliza61 said:


> Love a new game.
> 
> Ok, so you guys didn't know I had a "dark, criminal past" and it involved disneyland.
> 
> So waaay back in the day I was a girl scout and with our cookie sales proceeds we decided to do Disneyland (disneyworld was still swampland).
> 
> Well some how, the rumor went around that the Jackson Five were staying in the same hotel.  Now since I had every intention of being Mrs. Marlon Jackson, I took this as a sign from God that it was "meant to be".  My friend Donna and I took it upon ourselves to knock on every single door at midnight (we concluded that this was the best time because they would certainly be in their room).  needless to say the hotel guest were not amused.  Around the 3rd floor down (we started at the top figuring all the best people stayed at the penthouse.  see we did have a plan) hotel security came and got us and strongly suggested our group find lodging else where.
> 
> My dad swore never again to travel with me.  Go figure.


 You gotta love a person with conviction!  That's so funny!!


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Love a new game.
> 
> Ok, so you guys didn't know I had a "dark, criminal past" and it involved disneyland.
> 
> So waaay back in the day I was a girl scout and with our cookie sales proceeds we decided to do Disneyland (disneyworld was still swampland).
> 
> Well some how, the rumor went around that the Jackson Five were staying in the same hotel.  Now since I had every intention of being Mrs. Marlon Jackson, I took this as a sign from God that it was "meant to be".  My friend Donna and I took it upon ourselves to knock on every single door at midnight (we concluded that this was the best time because they would certainly be in their room).  needless to say the hotel guest were not amused.  Around the 3rd floor down (we started at the top figuring all the best people stayed at the penthouse.  see we did have a plan) hotel security came and got us and strongly suggested our group find lodging else where.
> 
> My dad swore never again to travel with me.  Go figure.



Hmmm...so all of a sudden I'm thinking that Sid and Rizzo didn't fall that far from the tree.  


Let's see...my own dark past.  I guess most people don't know that I was a Peace Corps Volunteer.


----------



## rusafee1183

Eliza, that is hysterical! 

OttawaGreg - I have never had Tutto, but we love Via Naploli! They have fantastic pizza, appetizers and cocktails  

Fun game Sleepy.... OK, I guess my deep dark secret is that I have webbed toes.  Not all of them, just my last 2 toes on my right foot. 

No, I am not a duck. No, I can't swim any faster. Trust me -  I've heard them all.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Hmmm...so all of a sudden I'm thinking that Sid and Rizzo didn't fall that far from the tree.
> 
> 
> Let's see...my own dark past.  I guess most people don't know that I was a Peace Corps Volunteer.


Wow!  How cool is that?  What admirable work they do.

*rusafee*:  You didn't come from the island of Dr. Moreau, did you?    That's a neat fact, actually.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Corinne said:


> *ottawagreg*~we have never been to Tutto, mainly because we absolutely love Via Napoli. The food is fantastic! The service is usually great as well. We have been dining there each trip since they opened.  I would not hesitate to take your daughter there, especially if she likes pizza!



Tutto is a bit more upscale. We found the CM's very attentive and nice but a bit more on the formal side (and we were there for lunch).  My daughter and her fiance at at Via Napoli and loved it. So for a teen, I'd go with Via Napoli for sure *Ottawagreg*


----------



## MiaSRN62

horselover said:


> Maria - how's everyone holding up?  I really hope we get a chance to see each other this weekend!  I did verify & I have your cell in my phone but I won't bug you because I know you'll be busy.  Text or call me if you're around this weekend & I'll make a meet happen!



Running around and packing now. Our flight leaves Friday at 1:50 pm. You will NOT be bugging me *Julie*!!!! We will be staying overnight Friday in St Augustine at my daughter's apartment. Most likely stay a good portion of Saturday too---if the weather is nice I'd love to hit the beach (she lives 10 min from the ocean!!!). Should check in to POR after dinner time is my guess on Saturday. That night is open---no plans----have to check the WDW calendar for park times. I've been consumed with wedding plans and can't believe I don't have any clear cut theme park strategy this trip!  Call or text any time. Sunday will be a park day---hanging with our friends and we're thinking AK on Sunday. Let me know your dates again---we MUST make it happen this time


----------



## twokats

Jimmy, so sorry for your loss.

Sleepy, nice game, love learning about people.  Nothing really interesting about me.  When I was young, I was very very shy.  Most people that have know me in the last 30 years don't believe that, but college and a divorce and having a disabled child, really makes a person grow up and stand up for oneself and the children.  

We have started doing short sessions of exercise on my arm and I find it amazing how weak it is after being wrapped up for a month.  I know it will take a while for it to heal and get slightly back to normal.  The leg is doing fine.  

Those heading to the world, enjoy, and I hope everyone has a good week.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Horselover!!!!

Julie, I am so sorry, I missed it by a day.  I am failing at this Bday/Anniv. thing


----------



## sleepydog25

*Yikes!!!* Mea culpa, I missed Julie/Jules special day by one.  I even knew it was yesterday because I've been trying to keep up with such things more conscientiously of late, yet I still missed sending you well wishes (I blame it on the dang winter weather still annoying me).  I hope you had a wonderful birthday full of love and special moments.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Seems I'm in good company AGAIN . . . 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JULIE! 

Once again at the back of the queue when it comes to keeping up with things.  

Maybe it is just that I am beginning to feel the incredible pull of the black hole that has been pulling on my life since birth, but is just now starting to show itself as I see ahead the 60.0 mile marker; it is hard to see stuff as it flies by at this speed! (Hold on DiznyDi, the best is yet to be!)


----------



## blossomz

Jimmy..so sorry for your loss...

Happy Birthday Julie!  Hope it's a magical one!

Eliza...you crack me up!  I went on the hunt in my neighborhood when I was about 10..I was convinced Davy Jones lived up the street!  lol...


----------



## twokats

Dizny Dad said:


> Seems I'm in good company AGAIN . . .
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JULIE!
> 
> Once again at the back of the queue when it comes to keeping up with things.
> 
> Maybe it is just that I am beginning to feel the incredible pull of the black hole that has been pulling on my life since birth, but is just now starting to show itself as I see ahead the 60.0 mile marker; it is hard to see stuff as it flies by at this speed! (Hold on DiznyDi, the best is yet to be!)



As one of the first of the group to hit the 60 mile marker this year DDad, let me say it is not too bad unless you add in a couple of broken bones.  So please avoid that!!

Happy birthday Julie
Hope it was the best


----------



## ottawagreg

Thanks for the help on Italian cuisine.  That is what I needed to know.  Pizza for my daughter and less with the formal dining.  I appreciate everyone's input.  You guys are the best!


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> Hmmm...so all of a sudden I'm thinking that Sid and Rizzo didn't fall that far from the tree.
> 
> 
> Let's see...my own dark past.  I guess most people don't know that I was a Peace Corps Volunteer.



We had a young man over for dinner last night who is going on his first Peace Corps assignment in Kosovo.  Any tips for my young friend?



Dizny Dad said:


> Snip....
> *
> Hold on DiznyDi, the best is yet to be!*



*Sorry DDad, what you wrote was so beautiful I HAD to make it bigger, bolder and greener.*

*Happy Birthday Julie!!*

*Eliza*, you never cease to amaze.


----------



## eliza61

Dizny Dad said:


> Seems I'm in good company AGAIN . . .
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JULIE!
> 
> *Once again at the back of the queue when it comes to keeping up with things.  *
> ]



Hey move over, quit bumping.  Man it's getting crowded back here!  

A HUGE HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY JULIE

Hope your day was magical!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

twokats said:


> As one of the first of the group to hit the 60 mile marker this year DDad, let me say it is not too bad unless you add in a couple of broken bones.  So please avoid that!!. . . . . . .



Dang.  Where was this advice last August when I fell down and found out how brittle one can be at 59!?!  Two broken ribs and a hemothorax to boot.  Geeze Louise, tighten my seat belt, this ride is getting interesting.



eliza61 said:


> Hey move over, quit bumping.  Man it's getting crowded back here!   . . . . . .



It does get harder to stay in our own lane when the mile markers are adding up - great to see all the company here in the slow lane!  And for all you groupies that think you are still in the fast lane, look behind you or ask your kids what they think . . . 

Psssst, Eliza; just between you and me, where with the Peace Corps?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Belated Birthday Julie!*


And condolences to you *Jimmy* on your loss.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Oh, man, DiznyDi told me that the scenery may be going by quickly these days, by try looking out the window once in a while . . . . the Peace Corps was Granny's secret past, not Eliza.  I hope you both forgive me for not waving at you as you guys flew by. 

So can I pose the question once again (anybody answer that it applies to) where with the Peace Corps Granny?


----------



## MiaSRN62

I leave for the World Friday morning!!!! We begin the wedding celebration week. Cannot believe the day is so close now. I will try and pop on and off when I can----it will be a whirlwind week for sure. I am filled with many emotions! 

*Julie*....I wished you a *happy birthday* on Facebook but want to add another one (belated) here on our Groupie thread. Hope I get to see you in a couple days!!!!!


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> We had a young man over for dinner last night who is going on his first Peace Corps assignment in Kosovo.  Any tips for my young friend?



No real tips, other than to tell him to step back every once in a while and enjoy the ride.  When you are in-country, the daily work makes the time fly by and it's important to "smell the roses" and realize that it is a once-in-a-lifetime experience.  



Dizny Dad said:


> Oh, man, DiznyDi told me that the scenery may be going by quickly these days, by try looking out the window once in a while . . . . the Peace Corps was Granny's secret past, not Eliza.  I hope you both forgive me for not waving at you as you guys flew by.
> 
> So can I pose the question once again (anybody answer that it applies to) where with the Peace Corps Granny?




I spent my two year stint in the Solomon Islands of the South Pacific.  While that name might not ring a bell for all, more familiar might be that the main island is Guadalcanal, site of some ferocious WWII fighting between our guys and the Japanese forces.  Also, the Western Solomon Islands is where John F. Kennedy's PT109 went down...I met the son of one of the islanders who helped him escape from his little island in the bottom of their canoe.  Very interesting, to say the least.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday LeslieLou!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Maria
Godspeed to you folks in travel and may the wedding create wonderful lasting memories for you all


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . . . . . I spent my two year stint in the Solomon Islands of the South Pacific.  . . . . . . . . .



*Granny,* Thanks for sharing, and the advice.  Stepping back to smell the roses is always good advice, in almost any situation.  I swear I need to do that more when in The World.  The time always flies by.

I went to The World and it seemed so big, home again, home again, jigity jig.


----------



## sleepydog25

MiaSRN62 said:


> I leave for the World Friday morning!!!! We begin the wedding celebration week. Cannot believe the day is so close now. I will try and pop on and off when I can----it will be a whirlwind week for sure. I am filled with many emotions!


Safe travels and have a wonderful time!  You're sure to have many emotions, as will the bride and groom, so here's hoping they're filled with love and happiness.  Enjoy!


----------



## Muushka

Thanks Granny, I'll share the words of wisdom.

*Happy Birthday LeslieLou!*


----------



## Corinne

Happy Belated Birthday to Julie and LeslieLou!!!!!! 

Hope you both enjoyed your day!!


----------



## Corinne

*Maria~* wishing your daughter and her soon to be husband a blessed day and a lifetime of happiness!  Cannot wait to hear about it!!


----------



## Corinne

Question for you all....we are planning a December trip this year (bittersweet as our son graduates this year and will no longer be playing college hockey)..... 

We really want to stay at VWL, but I didn't book right at the 11 month window so a studio is not available.  We are on waitlist, but, my question for you all is, should I book the 1 br that IS available? I'm not sure the waitlist will come through. What would you do?


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> Question for you all....we are planning a December trip this year (bittersweet as our son graduates this year and will no longer be playing college hockey).....
> 
> We really want to stay at VWL, but I didn't book right at the 11 month window so a studio is not available.  We are on waitlist, but, my question for you all is, should I book the 1 br that IS available? I'm not sure the waitlist will come through. What would you do?



Corinne...I'd book the 1BR.  Of course, that's what DW and I do on most trips so that answer was a no brainer.  Still, I'd rather pay the additional points to stay at VWL in December...assuming it won't put a big crimp into other vacation plans.


----------



## Corinne

Thanks for responding Granny! I am definitely leaning towards that.


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> Thanks for responding Granny! I am definitely leaning towards that.



I should have mentioned that I'm also a bit biased against the waitlist system as I am batting 0 for 6 in my waitlists.  I hate the way Disney does that where you pretty much have to call all the time to get a waitlist to come through.  

Still, if it's about making sure you can stay at our great Lodge, then the 1BR may be your best bet.  We are addicted to the extra space and in-room laundry facilities.


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne
Another 1 bedroom at VWL fan here.  Like Granny says, if you can justify the pts. go for it!  Another DVCer who doesnt like the waitlist here as well.


----------



## sleepydog25

Add our voices to those saying take the 1BR. . .AND put your name on the waitlist.  We've actually had success with waitlisting at VWL during the Christmas holidays, but it is a long shot.  Still, a 1BR during the holidays at our fave resort?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I'd also take the 1BR - but that's what we usually book.  

And I'd waitlist.  We've also had pretty good luck with them.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Corinne said:


> Maria~ wishing your daughter and her soon to be husband a blessed day and a lifetime of happiness!  Cannot wait to hear about it!!



Thank you so much Corinne!!! Tornado sirens went off yesterday in Orlando. Think there is an unconfirmed one.  April 3 is big day!


----------



## Corinne

MiaSRN62 said:


> Thank you so much Corinne!!! Tornado sirens went off yesterday in Orlando. Think there is an unconfirmed one.  April 3 is big day!



Tornadoes!? Be safe!


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Corinne 
I'm with the others; as long as the points for the 1bdrm don't run you short, I'd book that and wait list the studio.  We have not had good success with the wait list.  DDad and I nearly always book a 1 bedrm - love the extra room, washer and dryer and the full kitchen - even tho we do no cooking in our villa.

Oh boy Maria, seems not so long ago we were counting down the months until your daughters wedding, now we're counting the days!  So exciting!   I hope the weather co-operates for you.  Can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hope all you folks have a great week!!

We are in the truck buying mode right now, found one at our local dealership, to replace the wrecked one.  Hope to get it by Tues.  Man, trucks are like a luxury item these days, I cant believe how many are available, never used for work but rather to ride around in.  All the trucks we ever had were work trucks


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> Hope all you folks have a great week!!
> 
> We are in the truck buying mode right now, found one at our local dealership, to replace the wrecked one.  Hope to get it by Tues.  Man, trucks are like a luxury item these days, I cant believe how many are available, never used for work but rather to ride around in.  All the trucks we ever had were work trucks



LOL.  JT, I worked with a guy named T.O. (thankfully not the football player).  He also boards horses.  Don't get him started on trucks.  In his words "It all started when some fool wanted leather seats in a truck"  

I feel your pain, Rizzo drives my old 1987 maxima.  It's got 300K miles on it.  unfortunately it's on it's last leg.  When sid comes home for the summer he'll also need a car so eventually I'll have to go car shopping.

My wallet says get a used reliable car, my "candy store" mind says for Mama Bear to get a nice car and pass down my honda.


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi said:


> . . . . . . . . DDad and I nearly always book a 1 bedrm - love the extra room, washer and dryer and the full kitchen - even tho we do no cooking in our villa. . . . . . . . .



 . . . and when bumping around getting our coffee in our unused full kitchen we always laugh about the post (years back) that once answered the question of what people cook when in their villas with _"what do I cook when in the villa?  I don't cook at home, why would I cook on vacation?"_

But indeed we do love having the washer/dryer in the 1Br villa.  Between the Owners Lockers filled with toiletries and incidentals, and the washer/dryer one can get by with just a carry-on of a few days of clothing when bound for that great adventure in The World.

No one ever noticed that the shirt I wore in the MK on Thursday was the same shirt I had on in the MK last Monday. (At least the cast members never mentioned it)


----------



## Dizny Dad

eliza61 said:


> . . . . . . . . I feel your pain, Rizzo drives my old 1987 maxima.  It's got 300K miles on it.  unfortunately it's on it's last leg.  When sid comes home for the summer he'll also need a car so eventually I'll have to go car shopping.
> 
> My wallet says get a used reliable car, my "candy store" mind says for Mama Bear to get a nice car and pass down my honda.



Wow - this brought back memories of the family "Fleet" we used to have; everyone needed a car, and Dad always drove "the least of the fleet".

Eliza, go with the "Bear" essentials and get that nice car.  We sometimes have to remember who is driving the supply chain.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> Wow - this brought back memories of the family "Fleet" we used to have; everyone needed a car, and Dad always drove "the least of the fleet".
> 
> Eliza, go with the "Bear" essentials and get that nice car.  We sometimes have to remember who is driving the supply chain.



Im with Dad on this one Eliza, you are the one who makes the tough decisions around the home, therefore, you need to go for the gusto


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> . . . and when bumping around getting our coffee in our unused full kitchen we always laugh about the post (years back) that once answered the question of what people cook when in their villas with _"what do I cook when in the villa?  I don't cook at home, why would I cook on vacation?"_
> 
> But indeed we do love having the washer/dryer in the 1Br villa.  Between the Owners Lockers filled with toiletries and incidentals, and the washer/dryer one can get by with just a carry-on of a few days of clothing when bound for that great adventure in The World.
> 
> No one ever noticed that the shirt I wore in the MK on Thursday was the same shirt I had on in the MK last Monday. (At least the cast members never mentioned it)




Dad...I totally agree with you on this.  And to get really spoiled, the 1BRs at Kidani and BLT have two bathrooms...a REAL luxury on vacation with two people.  

Of course, there was the time that DW & I stayed in a 2BR at Hilton Head resort because that was the only thing they had available for the two of us.  So nice that I was able to set up the remote office in the second bedroom.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . . . . . Of course, there was the time that DW & I stayed in a 2BR at Hilton Head resort because that was the only thing they had available for the two of us.  So nice that I was able to set up the remote office in the second bedroom.



 Remote Office!?!  
To paraphrase my previous paraphrase - _I work when home, why would I work on vacation?_


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> Corinne...I'd book the 1BR.  Of course, that's what DW and I do on most trips so that answer was a no brainer.  Still, I'd rather pay the additional points to stay at VWL in December...assuming it won't put a big crimp into other vacation plans.



I agree with Granny & others.  If you haven't done it already grab the 1 BR & wait list the studio.  I guess maybe I'm in the minority.  9 times out of 10 our wait lists come through.  I've only not gotten a wait list for BCV during F&W & that was before we owned there.  I've had wait lists come through for VWL at Christmas but we're always wait listing 1 BRs not studios.

Thanks to all for the birthday wishes.  I had a nice day followed up with a weekend trip to the World.  Once again I was not able to connect with Maria.             I totally understand why but still was disappointed we couldn't make it happen again.  Wishing her DD a beautiful wedding day!           I had fun at Disney.  I managed to get 2 hours of time in on Sat. at Epcot before the rains came pouring down.  Yesterday was a sunny but cool day.  I got home last night or should I say this morning at 1:00 a.m.               My flight was delayed an hour & 20 min.

Happy birthday LeslieLou!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Hope all you folks have a great week!!
> 
> We are in the truck buying mode right now, found one at our local dealership, to replace the wrecked one.  Hope to get it by Tues.  Man, trucks are like a luxury item these days, I cant believe how many are available, never used for work but rather to ride around in.  All the trucks we ever had were work trucks


I feel your pain, *JT*.  Due to the nasty winters here, we decided that *Luv* needed a 4WD/AWD (I already have a Toyota 4Runner), and even though our Accord was only three years old, we went shopping this past weekend.  Someone is now driving a Honda Pilot.    This act ties into the comment by *eliza*:  we've never been one to scrimp too much on vehicles since we spend a fair amount of time in them, especially long trips to WDW.  It's our Achilles heel.  So, go for the gusto.  Life is too short to continually deny yourself a simple (albeit slightly more expensive) pleasure.


----------



## Corinne

Now that the final tuition bill has been paid, we are also in the market for a new vehicle. My last 3 vehicles have been SUV's, and while I do enjoy the ride of a nice sedan, I cannot imagine not owning an SUV! I have been thinking about it for months, but nothing is really doing it for me. 

*Julie* sorry you didn't get to see *Maria*. Are you going to the DVC presentation, "Great Moments with Walt Disney" in Lexington, MA on 4/27?


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> Remote Office!?!
> To paraphrase my previous paraphrase - _I work when home, why would I work on vacation?_



Well, I've never minded keeping up with e-mails and light work while on vacation.  To me, it's part of making the trip relaxing...knowing that I won't have as much of a mountain of work to do when I get back.  Still, it's not like I was putting in all that much time when I did sit down to do some work.  

*Julie*...I just realized I hadn't wished you a Happy Birthday!  Shame on me...     It sounds like you had a nice one...glad to hear it!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Well, we made the deal yesterday on the truck.  Got 2012 Chevy Silverado 1500 4x4 Z71.  Has about 32k miles on it, dark blue metallic with lots of bells and whistles for a work truck.  But it will be Casey's main ride, so we told him to just keep it clean and treat it well.


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> Well, we made the deal yesterday on the truck.  Got 2012 Chevy Silverado 1500 4x4 Z71.  Has about 32k miles on it, dark blue metallic with lots of bells and whistles for a work truck.  But it will be Casey's main ride, so we told him to just keep it clean and treat it well.


----------



## rusafee1183

Hey all! Quick fly-by check in. 

4 days until we are in WDW! I have so much to do, and I don't feel like doing any of it.  

Quick question - do you guys have a favorite spot for Illuminations? I still haven't seemed to perfect it. I always want to be closer to the "earth" so I can see the images more clearly. I feel like we had a great spot ONCE, and ever since then I have been trying to figure out where the heck we were.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rusafee1183 said:


> Hey all! Quick fly-by check in.
> 
> 4 days until we are in WDW! I have so much to do, and I don't feel like doing any of it.
> 
> Quick question - do you guys have a favorite spot for Illuminations? I still haven't seemed to perfect it. I always want to be closer to the "earth" so I can see the images more clearly. I feel like we had a great spot ONCE, and ever since then I have been trying to figure out where the heck we were.



If it isn't reserved for a party then I like the area just below the bridge between England to France.  Otherwise Norway/China area is good or a new favorite is on the balcony of Teppan Edo but that wouldn't be as close to the globe.  Absolute best is right between the stores at the entrance to World Showcase but I believe they now reserve that for the FP+.  

Most important - don't be downwind!!!


----------



## Corinne

KAT4DISNEY said:


> If it isn't reserved for a party then I like the area just below the bridge between England to France.  Otherwise Norway/China area is good or a new favorite is on the balcony of Teppan Edo but that wouldn't be as close to the globe.  Absolute best is right between the stores at the entrance to World Showcase but I believe they now reserve that for the FP+.
> 
> Most important - don't be downwind!!!



Haha, yes, I second not being downwind! .  I also agree with *Kat* our favorite spot is between England and France. You can see the images pretty well there. Have a wonderful trip *rusafee!!!!!!*. 

ETA, *Heather*, I just saw your ticker stating this will be your first BoardWalk stay!  One of the best things is walking into Epcot via the international Gateway!!!! ( it's also pretty fab for a quick escape after Illuminations!  Enjoy!


----------



## jimmytammy

rusafee1183 said:


> Hey all! Quick fly-by check in.
> 
> 4 days until we are in WDW! I have so much to do, and I don't feel like doing any of it.
> 
> Quick question - do you guys have a favorite spot for Illuminations? I still haven't seemed to perfect it. I always want to be closer to the "earth" so I can see the images more clearly. I feel like we had a great spot ONCE, and ever since then I have been trying to figure out where the heck we were.



Hope you have a great trip(and remember, we like pics and trip reports around here, just saying)

As for Illuminations, we like the bridge at the International Gateway between France and UK.  If you stand on the bridge, closer to UK just over the water(look below, you will see the pontoon boats for fireworks cruises under you about 5-10 minutes before showtime)you  know you will be in right spot.  And on avg. attendance nights, arrive no more than 10 mins before and you can still secure a good spot.  Center yourself over waterway as much as possible, as close to railing as crowd will allow and it makes for a very clear shot of the whole deal.  Have fun!!


----------



## horselover

Corinne said:


> *Julie* sorry you didn't get to see *Maria*. Are you going to the DVC presentation, "Great Moments with Walt Disney" in Lexington, MA on 4/27?



This is the first I've heard of it.  What is it?

JT - congrats on your truck purchase!


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks Julie!  Going to pick it up at 2


----------



## jimmytammy

Just saw this on a WDW blog from Tom Staggs, Chairman WDW Parks and Resorts.  It is an excerpt from a much bigger article regarding MyMagic and FP Plus.  A bit after we returned from our recent trip, we got the standard review of our stay, but also in depth questions regarding FP plus and giving us options on use of additional FPs.  

As expected, most of our guests think that securing times to ride our attractions is one of the best ways to maximize the fun of a Walt Disney World Resort vacation. Weve heard from a number of guests that they would like the opportunity to add additional FastPass+ entitlements during their visit, in addition to the three they can plan in advance. So, were working on providing them with the ability to add and enjoy additional entitlements on the day of their visit. Once theyve used the three theyve booked, well enable them to select another at kiosks in the parks. And once theyve used the fourth, they can select another, and so on. We also heard that other guests liked the fact that with the FastPass+ service they could use FASTPASS when they park hopped. So were working on a service enhancement to add that feature to FastPass+ as well.


----------



## twinklebug

horselover said:


> This is the first I've heard of it.  What is it?
> 
> JT - congrats on your truck purchase!



I didn't hear of this earlier either. Web search engaged... it looks like Disney posted this last October? OK, I still have not found out the details, but Lexington, on a Sunday... Hm... if this is a DVC presentation, it could be dangerous for my wallet as I've been dying to add-on. I wonder what sort of freebies they're giving out 



jimmytammy said:


> Just saw this on a WDW blog from Tom Staggs, Chairman WDW Parks and Resorts.  It is an excerpt from a much bigger article regarding MyMagic and FP Plus.  A bit after we returned from our recent trip, we got the standard review of our stay, but also in depth questions regarding FP plus and giving us options on use of additional FPs.
> 
> As expected, most of our guests think that securing times to ride our attractions is one of the best ways to maximize the fun of a Walt Disney World Resort vacation. We’ve heard from a number of guests that they would like the opportunity to add additional FastPass+ entitlements during their visit, in addition to the three they can plan in advance. So, we’re working on providing them with the ability to add and enjoy additional entitlements on the day of their visit. Once they’ve used the three they’ve booked, we’ll enable them to select another at kiosks in the parks. And once they’ve used the fourth, they can select another, and so on. We also heard that other guests liked the fact that with the FastPass+ service they could use FASTPASS when they park hopped. So we’re working on a service enhancement to add that feature to FastPass+ as well.



All good stuff! I'm curious what opening up the FP+ system to everyone with a pass will do to the wait lines now. Giving more FP options might not make a big difference to anyone if they're all given out by the time we use our first 3. And again, the system will favor the early birds who are able to get in their first 3 early and keep hitting the FP system for more.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Just saw this on a WDW blog from Tom Staggs, Chairman WDW Parks and Resorts.  It is an excerpt from a much bigger article regarding MyMagic and FP Plus.  A bit after we returned from our recent trip, we got the standard review of our stay, but also in depth questions regarding FP plus and giving us options on use of additional FPs.
> 
> As expected, most of our guests think that securing times to ride our attractions is one of the best ways to maximize the fun of a Walt Disney World Resort vacation. Weve heard from a number of guests that they would like the opportunity to add additional FastPass+ entitlements during their visit, in addition to the three they can plan in advance. So, were working on providing them with the ability to add and enjoy additional entitlements on the day of their visit. Once theyve used the three theyve booked, well enable them to select another at kiosks in the parks. And once theyve used the fourth, they can select another, and so on. We also heard that other guests liked the fact that with the FastPass+ service they could use FASTPASS when they park hopped. So were working on a service enhancement to add that feature to FastPass+ as well.



I wonder why their looking at requiring you to use the kiosks?  Seems like a bit of a step backwards although adding is definitely a step forward!  Bummer if you've selected one of the night parades or fireworks though.  

Have fun with the new wheels!  We have a 3/4 ton Silverado to haul our horse trailer and whatever around - love that truck!  But hmmmm.....wonder what Eliza's friend would say about us?


----------



## Corinne

horselover said:


> This is the first I've heard of it.  What is it?



I RSVP'd several weeks ago, and just learned last night the hockey banquet is literally at the exact same time in Vermont! Anyway, if you're interested PM me and I can change the reservation to your name.  I reserved 4 tickets.  If you aren't interested, I will just cancel. I'm so disappointed, I love all things Walt!

"From our neighborhood to yours comes Great Moments with Walt Disney, a Disney Vacation Club-created, live-theater experience making five U.S. tour stops this spring. Hosted by Disney Files Magazine Editor Ryan March and Disney historian and author Tim ODay, the lighthearted, 90-minute show for Members and their Guests features an entertaining array of Walts appearances on television and even at private events, giving Members a unique look at the man behind the magic.

I asked Ryan and Tim if Walts famed introductions of the beloved Wonderful World of Disney and Wonderful World of Color shows would be in the mix. They told me that, while those iconic series are certainly represented, they knew theyd have to dig even deeper into the vault to truly surprise and delight Members. The end result is a collection of rare images, video and audio clips, and colorful stories that really showcase Walts fun personality.

To reach as many Members as possible with this completely complimentary experience, Disney Vacation Club has scheduled March and April tour stops in three U.S. cities with high concentrations of Members  Newark, N.J. (serving Members, not only from New Jersey, but also from nearby New York City and Philadelphia), Boston and Chicago, as well as the Disneyland and Walt Disney World Resorts. Members who live in the planned tour-stop areas (or who have Disneyland or Walt Disney World Resort hotel reservations on the show dates of those performances) will receive email invitations containing a link to a reservations website to secure their seats. You can also click the link below to see if space remains available for a show near you.  Learn More

Ryan and Tim are looking forward to spending some great moments, not only with Walt Disney, but with you!

https://dvcmember.disney.go.com/post/members-to-enjoy-fun-filled-great-moments-with-walt-disney-39


----------



## rusafee1183

KAT4DISNEY said:


> If it isn't reserved for a party then I like the area just below the bridge between England to France.  Otherwise Norway/China area is good or a new favorite is on the balcony of Teppan Edo but that wouldn't be as close to the globe.  Absolute best is right between the stores at the entrance to World Showcase but I believe they now reserve that for the FP+.
> 
> Most important - don't be downwind!!!





Corinne said:


> Haha, yes, I second not being downwind! .  I also agree with *Kat* our favorite spot is between England and France. You can see the images pretty well there. Have a wonderful trip *rusafee!!!!!!*.
> 
> ETA, *Heather*, I just saw your ticker stating this will be your first BoardWalk stay!  One of the best things is walking into Epcot via the international Gateway!!!! ( it's also pretty fab for a quick escape after Illuminations!  Enjoy!



Perfect! Thank you both! 

And I am super excited to try the Boardwalk this time.  The wedding I was in before we went to WDW was called of last week (it's been a really dramatic week...) so we booked a last minute room at AKV for the 2 days before we check into the BWV. I was happy we could find ANYTHING so late.  We did have to spend a little more points than we would like, and get a 1BR - but I am happy to go home to AKV for a few days either way. 



jimmytammy said:


> Hope you have a great trip(and remember, we like pics and trip reports around here, just saying)
> 
> As for Illuminations, we like the bridge at the International Gateway between France and UK.  If you stand on the bridge, closer to UK just over the water(look below, you will see the pontoon boats for fireworks cruises under you about 5-10 minutes before showtime)you  know you will be in right spot.  And on avg. attendance nights, arrive no more than 10 mins before and you can still secure a good spot.  Center yourself over waterway as much as possible, as close to railing as crowd will allow and it makes for a very clear shot of the whole deal.  Have fun!!



Thanks JT! I'll definitely try to post pics here if I can remember my Photobucket log on details.  

If not, I'll be updating on Facebook throughout the week! PM me if anyone who isn't my friend on there wants my name 



jimmytammy said:


> Just saw this on a WDW blog from Tom Staggs, Chairman WDW Parks and Resorts.  It is an excerpt from a much bigger article regarding MyMagic and FP Plus.  A bit after we returned from our recent trip, we got the standard review of our stay, but also in depth questions regarding FP plus and giving us options on use of additional FPs.
> 
> As expected, most of our guests think that securing times to ride our attractions is one of the best ways to maximize the fun of a Walt Disney World Resort vacation. Weve heard from a number of guests that they would like the opportunity to add additional FastPass+ entitlements during their visit, in addition to the three they can plan in advance. So, were working on providing them with the ability to add and enjoy additional entitlements on the day of their visit. Once theyve used the three theyve booked, well enable them to select another at kiosks in the parks. And once theyve used the fourth, they can select another, and so on. We also heard that other guests liked the fact that with the FastPass+ service they could use FASTPASS when they park hopped. So were working on a service enhancement to add that feature to FastPass+ as well.




I'm happy they are listening! I hope it helps a bit. I have some concerns about the system, due to a lot of feedback from people. We'll see how we like it after this week


----------



## DiznyDi

Well, let's see... lots happening on our thread the past day or two.

*Maria* your family's big day is just around the corner!  What a busy week you've had!  So sorry you and *Julie* weren't able to make it work this time but certainly understandable with all the excitement in your life.

*Eliza*, I think I'd get that new car for yourself and pass yours off to the boys.  I think you've done well to get 300,000 miles on a car.  I didn't think any vehicle could get that many miles on it these days.  I'd have been looking to replace 100,000 mile ago.

*Corinne*, I have a 2013 Ford Escape.  My old Escape was 10 yrs old with under 80,000 miles on it when we passed it on to our daughter and her husband.  I love my Escape - but too small for DDad to enjoy.  I had better storage in my old Escape but all the bells and whistles are on my new one - it even parks itself   4W/AWD, too.

*JT* you should have brought that new truck home yesterday.  Would love to see a picture of Casey and his new ride.  My dad always had a truck.  Over the years they have certainly taken on a luxury feel/look/driving experience.  Gone are the old bare minimum farm trucks of yesterday.  Can you even get a standard truck anymore, or have they all gone automatic?

*Sleepy*, my niece has a Honda Pilot.   She loves hers.  With the winter weather we've all experienced this year, that 4WD has been nice to have.  We have a very long drive, though not as steep as your appears in the photos, that drifts terribly making getting up the drive near impossible.  DDad frequently has his car out just going up and down the drive in bad weather just to keep the path clear. On occasion we have to call for a plow.....   Has Buzz been out lately?

*Heather* - are you counting down the hours?  DDad and I have our first BWV stay next month.  We'll be celebrating our joint milestone birthdays- so I've reserved the Illuminations Sparkling Dessert Party for us.  I don't know if this might be of interest to you or not.  Normally I'm not a big dessert person.  What attracted me to this was reserved seating to view Illuminations - and with staying at the Boardwalk a nice walk back afterwards and no huge crowd streaming toward the busses.  So sorry to hear the wedding you were to be in has been cancelled....  but glad you were able to secure a room at AKL.

We've had 2 beautiful days of sun!  Unfortunately the rains are to make their way into our area by noon today.

29 day countdown for us!


----------



## sleepydog25

DiznyDi said:


> Well, let's see... lots happening on our thread the past day or two.
> 
> 
> 
> *JT* you should have brought that new truck home yesterday.  Would love to see a picture of Casey and his new ride.  My dad always had a truck.  Over the years they have certainly taken on a luxury feel/look/driving experience.  Gone are the old bare minimum farm trucks of yesterday.  Can you even get a standard truck anymore, or have they all gone automatic?
> 
> *Sleepy*, my niece has a Honda Pilot.   She loves hers.  With the winter weather we've all experienced this year, that 4WD has been nice to have.  We have a very long drive, though not as steep as your appears in the photos, that drifts terribly making getting up the drive near impossible.  DDad frequently has his car out just going up and down the drive in bad weather just to keep the path clear. On occasion we have to call for a plow.....   Has Buzz been out lately?
> 
> We've had 2 beautiful days of sun!  Unfortunately the rains are to make their way into our area by noon today.
> 
> 29 day countdown for us!


They do make manual shifts just not many of them.  I happen to have an '86 Chevy pickup that I use to haul trash, brush, mulch, etc.  However, even it is an automatic.  I owned a 2006 Pilot for a time and enjoyed that vehicle which is one reason we were looking at them.  We also had our eye on a new Toyota 4Runner and a Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited.  The 4Runner was simply too massive feeling and didn't have some wanted items without going way above budget.  The Jeep was far too expensive especially given the reliability issues of the '14s.  2013s fare a little better, but they're hard to come by and none we found had a rear camera (needed for *Luv*).  In the end, only the Pilot had the things we wanted for a decent price (relative, of course), and even then we couldn't find a used one within a 100-mile radius.  Just added a running board and rails yesterday, so now all that's left is to Disney-fy him.  We already have him named:  Walt.  

And, yes, Buzz has been busy of late what with the past three days of warmth and sunshine.  Still mild the next two days but rain will stunt my outdoor adventures with Buzz.


----------



## sleepydog25

While we wait for JT's Silverado pics, here is a quick photo of Luv's Pilot, nicknamed Walt.  We had the running boards and roof racks added yesterday.  In a day or two, we'll be getting a window sticker or two to add a touch of Disney to him.  Astute observers might notice the rear hatch already has an AP magnet attached.


----------



## Corinne

*Di*~ I have been thinking about the Escape for a while, love the look of it, but I think I may be with DDad--I'm afraid it may feel too small after driving my Explorer. Jeep has re-introduced the Cherokee, but DH & I saw one close up the other day and we vetoed that! Yes, I am super picky. Have I mentioned I've been researching for months???. At this point the Escape is high on the list.  We still need to test drive too.

*Sleepy*~ I love that the vehicle is named Walt! It looks great!


----------



## eliza61

Some fridays are really slow at work because it mainly consist of analysis results.  Since I have the attention span of a knat, the day drags and my mind wanders.

Soooooo to wake up from my "number-coma"  where would waldo be standing if he saw these images.

1)




2)




3)



4)




Have a great weekend gang.


----------



## DiznyDi

OK Eliza, I have absolutely no clue where #1 was taken
#2 is in the back of the lobby at the Wilderness Lodge looking over Bay Lake.
I think #3 is at 50's Prime Time and I believe the last one is in the Animal Kingdom but not sure about the exact location.

Anyone else?

Enjoy your week-end!  DDad and I are off to the Sewing and Quilt Expo in Cleveland tomorrow.  I'm thinking I may just need a new machine.......


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

eliza61 said:


> Some fridays are really slow at work because it mainly consist of analysis results.  Since I have the attention span of a knat, the day drags and my mind wanders.
> 
> Soooooo to wake up from my "number-coma"  where would waldo be standing if he saw these images.
> 
> 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3)
> 
> 
> 
> 4)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend gang.



#1 is looking at Tom Sawyer Island from the top deck of the steamboat.

#3 is sitting at the counter at Beaches and Cream.

#4  not exactly certain - back in the area around Mt Everest at AKV?  Next to the area by the shrine across the lake to Everest?


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi said:


> . . . . . . DDad and I are off to the Sewing and Quilt Expo in Cleveland tomorrow. . . . . .



Now, where I can appreciate DiznyDi's excitement about the day tomorrow, please do not mis-interpret my participation . . . but it is cool to have your name embroidered on your unmentionables when going to camp!

But I will say that she indeed just accompanied me to a "Man Type Outdoor Show" recently and didn't make me feel guilty.  We really do enjoy being together in just about anything.


----------



## sleepydog25

1) Tom Sawyer Island
2) Bridge over the spring in the lobby of WL
3) I'm uncertain, but I think Beaches and Cream
4) Expedition Everest


----------



## Corinne

Dizny Dad said:


> Now, where I can appreciate DiznyDi's excitement about the day tomorrow, please do not mis-interpret my participation . . . but it is cool to have your name embroidered on your unmentionables when going to camp!







> But I will say that she indeed just accompanied me to a "Man Type Outdoor Show" recently and didn't make me feel guilty.  We really do enjoy being together in just about anything.



 aww! Love it!!!


----------



## horselover

Corinne said:


> I RSVP'd several weeks ago, and just learned last night the hockey banquet is literally at the exact same time in Vermont! Anyway, if you're interested PM me and I can change the reservation to your name.  I reserved 4 tickets.  If you aren't interested, I will just cancel. I'm so disappointed, I love all things Walt!



Thanks for the information Corinne & for the offer to change the reservation to my name.  Unfortunately I don't think we can do it.  Perhaps Joy could use the tickets if you haven't already canceled.

Judging by the posts on FB I'll say Heather is already having a great time in the World.           Have fun Heather!   

Is it wrong that I just got back from a trip last weekend & I'm already counting down the days until my May trip?    

FYI for those that fly during the holidays.  In case you haven't heard Jetblue releases their schedule through Jan. 5 tomorrow at 12:00 EST.  I'll be checking for our Dec. trip.  We only fly JB or SW.  I just wish SW would release close to the same schedule as JB.  I like their no change or cancellation fee policy a lot better than JB's but if the fares are good we'll likely buy.


----------



## Granny

So Groupies....I guess most of you have seen the latest thread on the VWL remodel?


Who's our next Groupie heading for a stay at VWL?  I think we need an updated report on this refurb.  

We aren't going to agonize over the refurb, but I do hate to see threads like that one that put our VWL in a bad light.


----------



## DiznyDi

Granny, we'll be there May 4-10.  If we get a re-furbed room I'll let you know and you can come take a look.


----------



## ottawagreg

We go june 25 thru july 1 (I think).  I will do my best to snoop around.  I'm not above walking into another unit when maid service is cleaning up after checkout and the door is wide open.  We have a studio unit since we are a small family of three.  I just saw your link and read through it.  I find it hard to believe it is as bad as all that.  I am a pretty simple guy and I don't care as much as some might though.  If it does not rain, and I can play golf I count it as a good day.  We keep an air mattress/pump in our owners locker and was thinking of bringing it home to free up space.  Murphy bed seem convenient but I doubt the comfort.  Daughter will be our judge. 

All the talk about jerry rigging the studs in walls to mount cabinets, does that sound believable?  Not saying anyone is a liar, but could they be mistaken?  I own a small business, and have some knowledge of ROI.  That sounds like it would be more costly in the long run.  I realize the Mouse is cheap and pinches pennies, but that would be a short sighted business plan.

side note:  Has anyone heard from Maria?  She came to mind a few times thru the week.  I hope all went well with the wedding. Offered a prayer for the couple and their marriage.  Seems like tough times to be young and starting out in life.  God bless them.

ps.. does anyone else see the toe fungus advertisement at the bottom of screen?  I could do without that!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> So Groupies....I guess most of you have seen the latest thread on the VWL remodel?
> 
> 
> Who's our next Groupie heading for a stay at VWL?  I think we need an updated report on this refurb.
> 
> We aren't going to agonize over the refurb, but I do hate to see threads like that one that put our VWL in a bad light.



We'll be there in mid-May.  I know I commented on that thread and have more than once said I'm not loving what I'm seeing in pictures of the design so I really hope I'm pleasantly surprised.   With essentially allowing 1 week per floor to do all the rehab I always was  quietly concerned about detail quality and so sad to see someone post that they had observed just that - it's just got to be about as fast as Disney has ever rehabbed anything.  And retrofitting can be more difficult than just building new.  So I guess if I give it a thumbs up it's a turn around for one of the bigger critics.  

I'll still love the lodge!  (Even though I think I'll want to toss that floor rug out! )


----------



## twokats

Happy birthday to the ones I missed and so sorry I have been MIA for so long.  Clients have had me snowed under and with the broken arm slowing down my typing .  .  . what can I say.  


We had some tornado warnings a couple of days ago and one did come within  10 miles of us.  Really did a lot of damage to some people that have a ranch (knew them well - went to school with them both)  We lucked out and just got a little rain, still need a lot more, but we are thankful for what we got.  


To everyone headed to the world, I hope you have a fantastic time.


JT, glad you found a truck that would work for y'all.




sleepydog25 said:


> I feel your pain, *JT*.  Due to the nasty winters here, we decided that *Luv* needed a 4WD/AWD (I already have a Toyota 4Runner), and even though our Accord was only three years old, we went shopping this past weekend.  Someone is now driving a Honda Pilot.    This act ties into the comment by *eliza*:  we've never been one to scrimp too much on vehicles since we spend a fair amount of time in them, especially long trips to WDW.  It's our Achilles heel.  So, go for the gusto.  Life is too short to continually deny yourself a simple (albeit slightly more expensive) pleasure.



Sleepy congrats on your new vehicle also, I had gotten the new Camry back in 2012, but a few days before the latest broken bone issue, I had traded my 2012 Camry in for a 2014 Camry.  It has enough extra bells and whistles on it so that I should be content for quite a few years, since I hope it will be my forever car (if there is such a thing).  

Eliza, I also vote that you get something that suites you and pass down to the boys.  That is how it works around our house with computers!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey all!!
No avoiding here, just busy.  I will eventually get a picture of Casey and truck on, having issues with phone pics uploading to photobucket, once I get that resolved, will get you some shots.  Also, wanted to share a pic that Tearsa's DH Brad(our friends from Orlando, originally from Mich.)painted for me as a surprise that I received this week.  It is Goofy(my fave)holding a white board with pins that Tammy and Tearsa acquired while in WDW this past trip.  It is absolutely spot on Goofy all the way!  I told Brad he missed his calling  Next trip I am taking it back as he failed to put his John Hancock on it and I am hoping they can get their friend Goofy who some of yall may have run into in the parks to sign it as well.


----------



## Kathymford

No wonder I hadn't seen any updates for a while!! I was still following the old thread and here you are on page 21 of the "new" one!! Ha. 

So, I know this is our beloved lodge thread, but my next trip is at OKW. I thought I remembered some folks here owning there too. Any experts willing to help me out?


----------



## Granny

Kathymford said:


> No wonder I hadn't seen any updates for a while!! I was still following the old thread and here you are on page 21 of the "new" one!! Ha.
> 
> So, I know this is our beloved lodge thread, but my next trip is at OKW. I thought I remembered some folks here owning there too. Any experts willing to help me out?



Very glad that you found us!! 

We don't own at OKW but have stayed there a couple of times.  It is a beautiful resort and if you are staying in a 1BR or larger, it is significantly larger than any other DVC villa of comparable size.  The tranquility and beauty of the resort are similar to VWL in that you do feel like it is a great haven to come back to after the hustle and bustle of the parks.

There is a golf course that winds throughout the resort so many of the villas have a golf course view from the very large balconies.  

And OKW doesn't share buses with any other resort because there are five bus stops within the resort itself.  

I'm sure you will enjoy your time there!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary DisneyFreaks!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Kathymford said:


> No wonder I hadn't seen any updates for a while!! I was still following the old thread and here you are on page 21 of the "new" one!! Ha.
> 
> So, I know this is our beloved lodge thread, but my next trip is at OKW. I thought I remembered some folks here owning there too. Any experts willing to help me out?



We dont own there either, but have stayed many times, preferring a 1 bedroom.  Studios are larger than VWL, but are laid out more like a standard hotel room.
Like Granny says, agree with the peaceful surroundings or OKW, and you do forget you are at or near the parks.  Community Hall has a pool table, Olivias is very good food.  Not big on Goods Food To Go, but thats just me.  
You will enjoy it if you like a relaxing atmosphere.
We prefer Turtle Pond area, its quiet back there, maybe 10 min walk to front area.  This area and SouthPointe area 1 beds have 2 doors to bath area, which allows for privacy for those staying in Mast Bed area and those who are sleeping in front area.  Just one of the quirks that appeals to us.


----------



## Kathymford

Granny said:


> Very glad that you found us!!
> 
> We don't own at OKW but have stayed there a couple of times.  It is a beautiful resort and if you are staying in a 1BR or larger, it is significantly larger than any other DVC villa of comparable size.  The tranquility and beauty of the resort are similar to VWL in that you do feel like it is a great haven to come back to after the hustle and bustle of the parks.
> 
> There is a golf course that winds throughout the resort so many of the villas have a golf course view from the very large balconies.
> 
> And OKW doesn't share buses with any other resort because there are five bus stops within the resort itself.
> 
> I'm sure you will enjoy your time there!





jimmytammy said:


> We dont own there either, but have stayed many times, preferring a 1 bedroom.  Studios are larger than VWL, but are laid out more like a standard hotel room.
> Like Granny says, agree with the peaceful surroundings or OKW, and you do forget you are at or near the parks.  Community Hall has a pool table, Olivias is very good food.  Not big on Goods Food To Go, but thats just me.
> You will enjoy it if you like a relaxing atmosphere.
> We prefer Turtle Pond area, its quiet back there, maybe 10 min walk to front area.  This area and SouthPointe area 1 beds have 2 doors to bath area, which allows for privacy for those staying in Mast Bed area and those who are sleeping in front area.  Just one of the quirks that appeals to us.



Thanks! I'm a little nervous about staying there. Our very first visit to the world was at SSR, and it was not our favorite. Maybe I just chose room location poorly. But you really can't beat OKW point per night! Besides, we're supposed to try everywhere right? 

We usually like to be close the main areas for easy access to food/drinks. If I'm understanding the resorts layout correctly, mostly everything is in HH, right?  We don't really buy groceries or eat in the villa as we usually stay in a studio. For the first part of our trip we are in an HH studio and the second half in a 1 bd (not HH). 

I am both nervous and excited about staying in the 1 bd. It is just two of us, so we don't really need that much space, but it was all that was available and I did not want to risk relying on a wait list. I have been eyeing that spa tub since we joined DVC. lol

So any advice about room requests would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Kathymford said:


> Thanks! I'm a little nervous about staying there. Our very first visit to the world was at SSR, and it was not our favorite. Maybe I just chose room location poorly. But you really can't beat OKW point per night! Besides, we're supposed to try everywhere right?
> 
> We usually like to be close the main areas for easy access to food/drinks. If I'm understanding the resorts layout correctly, mostly everything is in HH, right?  We don't really buy groceries or eat in the villa as we usually stay in a studio. For the first part of our trip we are in an HH studio and the second half in a 1 bd (not HH).
> 
> I am both nervous and excited about staying in the 1 bd. It is just two of us, so we don't really need that much space, but it was all that was available and I did not want to risk relying on a wait list. I have been eyeing that spa tub since we joined DVC. lol
> 
> So any advice about room requests would be greatly appreciated.



There is also a snack shack at the Turtle Pond pool that is open seasonally during the day.  They have a limited food menu - I haven't eaten there but looked at menu and it was sandwiches and burgers type items if I recall correctly.

We've had 3 short stays at OKW and really like the resort.  If you really wanted to try and get the 1Br closer to HH then you could request buildings 62 or 63 although since they are only 2 of the 3 buildings there that have elevators they are apparently often set aside for those who need that.  Those 2 buildings as well as 64 and 16 are as close or even closer than some of the HH category buildings.  But even if you don't get that it's so easy to get back to HH from any area.  Either a short walk (and they have sidewalks going all over!) or else hop on any park bus since they all make their last stop at HH before leaving the resort.  Then you catch either the DTD or internal bus to get back to your area from HH.

As was mentioned the higher number buildings - 30 and up I believe - will have access to the bathroom both from the living area thru the laundry room and thru the master.  All the lower numbered buildings only have access thru the master.  And stairs to all the floors in most of the buildings.

It's really lovely and I'm sure you'll enjoy!


----------



## Kathymford

KAT4DISNEY said:


> There is also a snack shack at the Turtle Pond pool that is open seasonally during the day.  They have a limited food menu - I haven't eaten there but looked at menu and it was sandwiches and burgers type items if I recall correctly.
> 
> We've had 3 short stays at OKW and really like the resort.  If you really wanted to try and get the 1Br closer to HH then you could request buildings 62 or 63 although since they are only 2 of the 3 buildings there that have elevators they are apparently often set aside for those who need that.  Those 2 buildings as well as 64 and 16 are as close or even closer than some of the HH category buildings.  But even if you don't get that it's so easy to get back to HH from any area.  Either a short walk (and they have sidewalks going all over!) or else hop on any park bus since they all make their last stop at HH before leaving the resort.  Then you catch either the DTD or internal bus to get back to your area from HH.
> 
> As was mentioned the higher number buildings - 30 and up I believe - will have access to the bathroom both from the living area thru the laundry room and thru the master.  All the lower numbered buildings only have access thru the master.  And stairs to all the floors in most of the buildings.
> 
> It's really lovely and I'm sure you'll enjoy!



Thanks! This is just what I needed. I'm sure we will love it and honestly I can't wait to try out a 1 bedroom!! I'm looking forward to the trip overall....as usual. haha


----------



## MiaSRN62

Just returned home yesterday from 8 days in WDW for my daughter's wedding. We had a beautiful sunny 83 degree day......it was all very magical. I am very behind with DIS and hope to get caught up soon. Snapped this photo of my daughter and new sil at the Wedding Pavilion on Thurs, April 3, 2014 (she had a noon ceremony). 

Wanted to share......proud & happy mom moment!


----------



## ottawagreg

Congratulations!  It looks like a beautiful day.  I'm glad the weather cooperated for your daughter on her big day.  I wish the very best for them.  I'll bet it was a fast paced trip.


----------



## Muushka

The picture is awesome Maria, like a dream.  I can't wait to see the rest!  

Sorry I'm pretty quiet these days.  We are starting to prepare for our Panama Canal cruise and I am obsessed with that!


----------



## Muushka

The picture is awesome Maria, like a dream.  I can't wait to see the rest!  

Sorry I'm pretty quiet these days.  We are starting to prepare for our Panama Canal cruise and I am obsessed with that!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Kathymford said:


> Thanks! This is just what I needed. I'm sure we will love it and honestly I can't wait to try out a 1 bedroom!! I'm looking forward to the trip overall....as usual. haha



So this is your first stay in a 1BR?  At OKW?    I'm afraid that your future stays in studios will be in complete jeopardy!  



MiaSRN62 said:


> Just returned home yesterday from 8 days in WDW for my daughter's wedding. We had a beautiful sunny 83 degree day......it was all very magical. I am very behind with DIS and hope to get caught up soon. Snapped this photo of my daughter and new sil at the Wedding Pavilion on Thurs, April 3, 2014 (she had a noon ceremony).
> 
> Wanted to share......proud & happy mom moment!



Lovely Maria!  Thanks for sharing and congrats to the newlyweds!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Congrats to you and the newlyweds!  So glad the day was beautiful and magical.


----------



## Kathymford

KAT4DISNEY said:


> So this is your first stay in a 1BR?  At OKW?    I'm afraid that your future stays in studios will be in complete jeopardy!



Yes!!! And I know!!! Boooo. Haha


----------



## jimmytammy

MiaSRN62 said:


> Just returned home yesterday from 8 days in WDW for my daughter's wedding. We had a beautiful sunny 83 degree day......it was all very magical. I am very behind with DIS and hope to get caught up soon. Snapped this photo of my daughter and new sil at the Wedding Pavilion on Thurs, April 3, 2014 (she had a noon ceremony).
> 
> Wanted to share......proud & happy mom moment!



Love it!!  Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## jimmytammy

Kathy
The 1 bed at OKW will def. spoil you, but in a good way.  I know I will ruffle some feathers here by saying this, but SSR and OKW IMO are no comparison.  We stayed at SSR once when it was still small, and we were not impressed.  OKW, our 1st stay, in a studio, same way.  But after we went back and stayed in a 1 bed, we were hooked.  Not just because of the size of the 1 bed, but just the overall feel of the resort.  We had slowed down by that trip, and OKW is def. not for the fast paced park goer, and I mean that in the most best way.


----------



## eliza61

Maria,
Congratulations, Mazel Tov!!

What a wonderful celebration. Wishing the newlyweds all the best!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Maria*, what a beautiful day for a wedding!  Our vey Best Wishes to the newly married couple as they begin their life's journey hand in hand.  Such an exciting time!

*Kathy* we've not ever stayed at OKW, so I can't add anything to the discussion.  But I've enjoyed reading the views of others.   Unfortunately you'll love the space of a 1 bedroom .....


----------



## Dizny Dad

Muush . . . 

Stay focused, and watch those double clicks . . 

User friendly will be when our computer does what we mean, not what we tell it . .


----------



## MiaSRN62

*THANK YOU EVERYONE! *

I will share more pics soon. Back to work for me today. 

I agree with *Jimmy*......if I am given the choice between OKW and SSR I opt for OKW. 
*Kathy*....OKW was our "home" resort for 10 years before selling it and purchasing AKV and BLT.  If you don't mind be further from the Hospitality House and main pool, the water views building are wonderful!!!! I prefer the views of the Sassagoula waterway that leads to DD. Bldgs 45, 46 and 55 have the best river views but about a 10-15 min walk to HH and main pool. We loved sitting out on our BIG balcony and sipping coffee while being on the waterway. 

*Muushka*....keep on planning!!! The homework before a trip is so important!!!!


----------



## Turn the Page

Oooh can I play too?

I have never stayed at the Lodge before but I have visited several times when I was younger and have always wanted to stay.

My boyfriend and I are in the very early stages of planning our wedding and have decided on a Disney wedding.  We decided to rent DVC points and stay in a 1 bedroom villa and, while price comparing, sort of settled on AKL as our proposed dates meant AKL (value 1 bedroom if we could get it) was roughly $1,000 less than a 1 bedroom at VWL and DBF was already freaking out about the price of a Disney wedding already so I was trying to cut corners.

However, after sitting down and showing him all the options he said he wanted to stay at VWL and had no problem with the price increase.  My external reaction was "ummmm.....ok baby, whatever you want."  My internal reaction was more alon ghte lines of 

So hopefully we will be there for our wedding and honeymoon late next October.


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> Muush . . .
> 
> Stay focused, and watch those double clicks . .
> 
> User friendly will be when our computer does what we mean, not what we tell it . .



Too funny.  When I posted it I had a little problem but it only showed one post so I ignored it!

AHA!  I just looked back at the double post and look at the times on it!  So strange.......



Turn the Page said:


> Oooh can I play too?
> 
> I have never stayed at the Lodge before but I have visited several times when I was younger and have always wanted to stay.
> 
> My boyfriend and I are in the very early stages of planning our wedding and have decided on a Disney wedding.  We decided to rent DVC points and stay in a 1 bedroom villa and, while price comparing, sort of settled on AKL as our proposed dates meant AKL (value 1 bedroom if we could get it) was roughly $1,000 less than a 1 bedroom at VWL and DBF was already freaking out about the price of a Disney wedding already so I was trying to cut corners.
> 
> However, after sitting down and showing him all the options he said he wanted to stay at VWL and had no problem with the price increase.  My external reaction was "ummmm.....ok baby, whatever you want."  My internal reaction was more along the lines of
> 
> So hopefully we will be there for our wedding and honeymoon late next October.



Yay!!  Another future Groupie in the making!

I'm glad your dear future husband came to his senses.  We have lots of Guy Groupies on this thread,
ask him to join in on the fun!  Grab a rocker, grab a Moosie for your siggy and enjoy those wedding plans!

PS I took the liberty of fixing your last few words.


----------



## dsneygirl

Just booked for Nov.   We kept changing our minds trying to decide what to do and I missed the last days of the 11 month window.  Got Nov 9-12 but waitlisted for Sat.  We've opted for a studio this time as we need to save points but my DS 7 is so spoiled when we said we were getting a studio he was like "awwww, no dining table?"
Geez kid.

Hoping from MVMCP on either the 9 or 11th, nothing better than coming home by boat.  It will be 5 busy days so I think we'll be ok in a studio.  I don't mind doing laundry by the quiet pool it's my "me" time on vacation with a book.

Hoping for a good movie one night at the campfire and a pontoon boat rental.


----------



## Kathymford

dsneygirl said:


> Just booked for Nov.   We kept changing our minds trying to decide what to do and I missed the last days of the 11 month window.  Got Nov 9-12 but waitlisted for Sat.  We've opted for a studio this time as we need to save points but my DS 7 is so spoiled when we said we were getting a studio he was like "awwww, no dining table?"
> Geez kid.
> 
> Hoping from MVMCP on either the 9 or 11th, nothing better than coming home by boat.  It will be 5 busy days so I think we'll be ok in a studio.  I don't mind doing laundry by the quiet pool it's my "me" time on vacation with a book.
> 
> Hoping for a good movie one night at the campfire and a pontoon boat rental.



Spoiled by a 1 bd villa at the age of 7!! Boy will you have your hands full!! 

*Maria* the last part of our stay in the 1 bedroom is the tail end of our stay, so that might be nice. It all sounds wonderful when I missing 'home' so much. 

I have a couple of studio wait lists in and I almost hope they come through...I know we don't have enough points to stay in a 1 bd often, if ever again...well, you know, without adding on more points. lol. We come from the west coast, so staying less than a week just doesn't make sense. Especially with flights as sky high as they are right now!!

But I REALLY want that spa tub...not gonna lie.  Especially after running the W&D 5k!!


----------



## dsneygirl

Kathymford said:


> Spoiled by a 1 bd villa at the age of 7!! Boy will you have your hands full!!
> 
> *Maria* the last part of our stay in the 1 bedroom is the tail end of our stay, so that might be nice. It all sounds wonderful when I missing 'home' so much.
> 
> I have a couple of studio wait lists in and I almost hope they come through...I know we don't have enough points to stay in a 1 bd often, if ever again...well, you know, without adding on more points. lol. We come from the west coast, so staying less than a week just doesn't make sense. Especially with flights as sky high as they are right now!!
> 
> But I REALLY want that spa tub...not gonna lie.  Especially after running the W&D 5k!!




Kathy are you staying at VWL for a few days after the race?  We might seen you.

yes my ODS is completely spoiled by DVC.  I remember when he was about 4 or 5 we were in a regular hotel somewhere and he wondered where the fridge and kitchenette was.


----------



## Kathymford

dsneygirl said:


> Kathy are you staying at VWL for a few days after the race?  We might seen you.
> 
> yes my ODS is completely spoiled by DVC.  I remember when he was about 4 or 5 we were in a regular hotel somewhere and he wondered where the fridge and kitchenette was.



Not this time.  We're trying to save some points for next year, so we're staying at OKW.


----------



## Corinne

*Maria~* looks like the day was perfect!  Congratulations to your daughter and her new husband, I wish them a lifetime of happiness!!!


----------



## Turn the Page

Muushka said:


> Too funny.  When I posted it I had a little problem but it only showed one post so I ignored it!
> 
> AHA!  I just looked back at the double post and look at the times on it!  So strange.......
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!!  Another future Groupie in the making!
> 
> I'm glad your dear future husband came to his senses.  We have lots of Guy Groupies on this thread,
> ask him to join in on the fun!  Grab a rocker, grab a Moosie for your siggy and enjoy those wedding plans!
> 
> PS I took the liberty of fixing your last few words.



I'm sorry, I'm having blonde moments all over the place today.  What words did you fix for me?


----------



## Turn the Page

Never mind...I found it.  Thanks for fixing my typo.


----------



## sleepydog25

Turn the Page said:


> Oooh can I play too?
> 
> I have never stayed at the Lodge before but I have visited several times when I was younger and have always wanted to stay.
> 
> My boyfriend and I are in the very early stages of planning our wedding and have decided on a Disney wedding.  We decided to rent DVC points and stay in a 1 bedroom villa and, while price comparing, sort of settled on AKL as our proposed dates meant AKL (value 1 bedroom if we could get it) was roughly $1,000 less than a 1 bedroom at VWL and DBF was already freaking out about the price of a Disney wedding already so I was trying to cut corners.
> 
> However, after sitting down and showing him all the options he said he wanted to stay at VWL and had no problem with the price increase.  My external reaction was "ummmm.....ok baby, whatever you want."  My internal reaction was more alon ghte lines of
> 
> So hopefully we will be there for our wedding and honeymoon late next October.


Congrats on getting VWL!  Honestly, AKV is a great resort, too, but you won't find any argument from this group about winding up at VWL.  My wife and I did a Disney wedding last summer, albeit a relatively small one.  We actually had our ceremony at the Lodge!  Enjoy your planning and looking forward to staying at VWL.


----------



## Turn the Page

sleepydog25 said:


> Congrats on getting VWL!  Honestly, AKV is a great resort, too, but you won't find any argument from this group about winding up at VWL.  My wife and I did a Disney wedding last summer, albeit a relatively small one.  We actually had our ceremony at the Lodge!  Enjoy your planning and looking forward to staying at VWL.



Thanks.  We are looking at an Escape wedding...assuming everyone in our immediate families comes of course.  They may  not.  But I digress.  Since we are looking at late Oct 2015 that means we can't book the resort until November of this year but can't book the actual wedding until February which means between October and February I will be just a little bit .  

My biggest nightmare is we will book the nonrefundable non date changeable room then be told there is no availability for the ceremony.  Surely that is extremely unlikely though right?


ETA:  HAHAHAHA!!!!!  I followed the directions to pick up my moosey but didn't know if I did it right....I see now I did.


----------



## sleepydog25

Turn the Page said:


> Thanks.  We are looking at an Escape wedding...assuming everyone in our immediate families comes of course.  They may  not.  But I digress.  Since we are looking at late Oct 2015 that means we can't book the resort until November of this year but can't book the actual wedding until February which means between October and February I will be just a little bit .
> 
> My biggest nightmare is we will book the nonrefundable non date changeable room then be told there is no availability for the ceremony.  Surely that is extremely unlikely though right?
> 
> 
> ETA:  HAHAHAHA!!!!!  I followed the directions to pick up my moosey but didn't know if I did it right....I see now I did.


Where is your ceremony?  Is it at the Lodge?  If so, your odds of not having availability are very low, so I wouldn't worry.    Our Escape wedding there had no issues.  The ceremony was on the 4th floor terrace, and it was lovely.


----------



## Muushka

Turn the Page said:


> Never mind...I found it.  Thanks for fixing my typo.



  You're welcome, I hope you didn't mind.....



Turn the Page said:


> Thanks.  We are looking at an Escape wedding...assuming everyone in our immediate families comes of course.  They may  not.  But I digress.  Since we are looking at late Oct 2015 that means we can't book the resort until November of this year but can't book the actual wedding until February which means between October and February I will be just a little bit .
> 
> My biggest nightmare is we will book the nonrefundable non date changeable room then be told there is no availability for the ceremony.  Surely that is extremely unlikely though right?
> 
> 
> ETA:  HAHAHAHA!!!!!  I followed the directions to pick up my moosey but didn't know if I did it right....I see now I did.



Nonrefundable non-date changable?  Who are you renting from?  
Surely there must be some leeway in the month of October at VWL?
Seriously, if you are renting from a member and explain the situation, they should accommodate a change such as you may encounter.

Yay!!  We get to participate in another Disney wedding!


----------



## DVCTigger

Hi everyone , I'm still lurking!  Congrats on the beautiful wedding Maria! Wishing your DD and new SIL a long, happy life together!  We are just getting started with planning our DDs on Nov 30!  State College, PA could be a cold wedding!  Anyhow, ever since our stay in Feb, and all the talking to the kids about it, they are all excited to spend some time at the Lodge!  Other then one night in a studio pre-cruise, they haven't ever stayed there.  So, we are hoping to plan a trip for us all (not sure if it will come about with the wedding just a month prior, DD&SIL may not have any time off).  But we are thinking of making reservations for Jan 1-4, just 3 nights in a 2BR.  For those with much more experience booking rooms at the lodge, what are our chances of getting this at 7 mo?  I know it's the start of value season, but it's also still holiday season for most people. I would think that we may be out of luck with those wanting to stay through that weekend  (Jan 1st is a Thurs).  TIA for any insight.


----------



## Turn the Page

Muushka said:


> You're welcome, I hope you didn't mind.....
> 
> 
> 
> Nonrefundable non-date changable?  Who are you renting from?
> Surely there must be some leeway in the month of October at VWL?
> Seriously, if you are renting from a member and explain the situation, they should accommodate a change such as you may encounter.
> 
> Yay!!  We get to participate in another Disney wedding!



We had considered going through a broker for the extra safety factor but now I'm leaning toward going with a private owner on here if we can.  

I had considered Sunrise Terrace at the Lodge but I think that only accommodates 10 people and I think we will have a few more people.  We are really hoping for the Canada Terrace and from what I understand that is not one of the more popular locations in EPCOT and as long as we are somewhat flexible on our date we shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## sleepydog25

DVCTigger said:


> Hi everyone , I'm still lurking! Congrats on the beautiful wedding Maria! Wishing your DD and new SIL a long, happy life together! We are just getting started with planning our DDs on Nov 30! State College, PA could be a cold wedding! Anyhow, ever since our stay in Feb, and all the talking to the kids about it, they are all excited to spend some time at the Lodge! Other then one night in a studio pre-cruise, they haven't ever stayed there. So, we are hoping to plan a trip for us all (not sure if it will come about with the wedding just a month prior, DD&SIL may not have any time off). But we are thinking of making reservations for Jan 1-4, just 3 nights in a 2BR. For those with much more experience booking rooms at the lodge, what are our chances of getting this at 7 mo? I know it's the start of value season, but it's also still holiday season for most people. I would think that we may be out of luck with those wanting to stay through that weekend  (Jan 1st is a Thurs). TIA for any insight.


Congrats on the wedding, and yep, it could get cold!    But, I'm sure that won't matter to the happy couple.  As for the room issue, it could be a bit of a reach.  The holiday season is winding down, fortunately, but as that is the Adventure season, points needed for a stay are at their cheapest meaning many owners flock to those dates.  However, with 2BRs needing the most points, that could work in your favor.  Good luck!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies TurnThePage!!!!


----------



## Turn the Page

jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the groupies TurnThePage!!!!



Thank you, thank you.  I'm glad to be here.


----------



## sleepydog25

dsneygirl said:


> Just booked for Nov.   We kept changing our minds trying to decide what to do and I missed the last days of the 11 month window.  Got Nov 9-12 but waitlisted for Sat.  We've opted for a studio this time as we need to save points but my DS 7 is so spoiled when we said we were getting a studio he was like "awwww, no dining table?"
> Geez kid.
> 
> Hoping from MVMCP on either the 9 or 11th, nothing better than coming home by boat.  It will be 5 busy days so I think we'll be ok in a studio.  I don't mind doing laundry by the quiet pool it's my "me" time on vacation with a book.
> 
> Hoping for a good movie one night at the campfire and a pontoon boat rental.


A movie on the beach and a pontoon boat sound great right about now!  Sigh.


----------



## DVCTigger

sleepydog25 said:


> Congrats on the wedding, and yep, it could get cold!    But, I'm sure that won't matter to the happy couple.  As for the room issue, it could be a bit of a reach.  The holiday season is winding down, fortunately, but as that is the Adventure season, points needed for a stay are at their cheapest meaning many owners flock to those dates.  However, with 2BRs needing the most points, that could work in your favor.  Good luck!



Thanks, all I needed was a little hope!  Or should I say some pixie dust?!?   I may book at Kidani and hope to transfer at 7mo.


----------



## Disneydragonfly

We are staying at the Villas using the family and friends discount from a CM. It will be my husband and I, our daughter who will be 1 and my mom. We are staying in a studio. Are the sleeper sofas comfortable? Will it be really crowded with all of us in one room? Last year we stayed at the AKL Kidani in a studio. How does the sizes compare? Thank you!!


----------



## Msmithmd

Disneydragonfly said:


> We are staying at the Villas using the family and friends discount from a CM. It will be my husband and I, our daughter who will be 1 and my mom. We are staying in a studio. Are the sleeper sofas comfortable? Will it be really crowded with all of us in one room? Last year we stayed at the AKL Kidani in a studio. How does the sizes compare? Thank you!!



Studios are slightly smaller versus Kidani (355 versus 366 square feet). It is doable, but yes it will be cramped with more than two adults in a studio- not to mention the daughter being in the same room causing potential significant sleep issues for both the baby and the adults. 

If there is any way to swing it, I would definitely recommend you get a one bedroom. All the adults and your little one would be much happier.


----------



## sleepydog25

Disneydragonfly said:


> We are staying at the Villas using the family and friends discount from a CM. It will be my husband and I, our daughter who will be 1 and my mom. We are staying in a studio. Are the sleeper sofas comfortable? Will it be really crowded with all of us in one room? Last year we stayed at the AKL Kidani in a studio. How does the sizes compare? Thank you!!


Welcome to our Groupies!  I agree with *Msmithmd* that you will feel a bit cramped.  However, given that the loss of room isn't significant and the fact you did the same thing last year (I'm assuming with the same people), you are likely prepared for the lack of privacy.  On the flip side, you'll enjoy the relative serenity and intimacy of the resort itself.  Enjoy!


----------



## DiznyDi

Oh boy, new Groupies and wedding plans in the air!  I just love it!

WELCOME *Turn The Page*!  Love your moosie!  Our daughter was married in October and honeymooned at the Lodge.  It's a beautiful time of year.  They invited us to return with them this year to celebrate their 5th anniversary.  Who can say 'no'? Such an exciting time for you! Have fun as you plan this life event.

*Disneydragonfy*, yes, you'll be crowded.  It's do-able.  Personally, I need a little more privacy than a studio provides.  The good news is that if your little one is napping, some of the adults can kick back in the villas lobby.  The Carolwood Pacific room is wonderful and has been the location of several Groupie meets.

*DVCTigger* - I agree with sleepy.  Book somewhere and attempt to change exactly at your 7 mo. mark.  With a little pixie dust you may be able to get a room vacated by someone there specifically to celebrate and bring in the New Year.  Good luck.  Keep us updated.

DDad and I attended the Cleveland Quilt and Sewing Expo over this past weekend.  I've considered a new machine.......  Well, we go to pick up my new 'baby' this evening.  I've been busy in my sewing room cleaning, sorting and organizing to make the necessary room to accommodate my latest endeavor.  At the very least my room now has some semblance of order.

Ohio is to get into the 60's today.  I just love the sun!

Enjoy your day Groupies.


----------



## Turn the Page

DiznyDi said:


> Oh boy, new Groupies and wedding plans in the air!  I just love it!
> 
> WELCOME *Turn The Page*!  Love your moosie!  Our daughter was married in October and honeymooned at the Lodge.  It's a beautiful time of year.  They invited us to return with them this year to celebrate their 5th anniversary.  Who can say 'no'? Such an exciting time for you! Have fun as you plan this life event.
> 
> DDad and I attended the Cleveland Quilt and Sewing Expo over this past weekend.  I've considered a new machine.......  Well, we go to pick up my new 'baby' this evening.  I've been busy in my sewing room cleaning, sorting and organizing to make the necessary room to accommodate my latest endeavor.  At the very least my room now has some semblance of order.
> 
> Ohio is to get into the 60's today.  I just love the sun!
> 
> Enjoy your day Groupies.



Thank you.  It is a second marriage for both of us.  We were both young and dumb and made REALLY bad choices in life partners.  We each had one daughter then divorced our respective ex's due to various abusive tendencies on their parts. 

DBF and I actually went to school together.  In fact, we played the same instrument in band.  When we were in high school we went  to Magic Music Days at Disney World and, though he doesn't remember this incident and half thinks I'm making it up, we were hanging out together at Disney Quest one night.  We decided to go on Sum of All Thrills and as the CM is securing us in the pod he looked at DBF and said "you can hold her hand if you want to" and he said "oh, that's ok, I don't have to."  He claims not to remember that but it happened and I made him promise that we would go on that ride again and this time he would hold my hand.  He said he would.

So now we are just working on knitting our family together.  My DD just turned 8 and is adjusting to be the big sister role really well and his DD is going to be 4 in a few months and just trying to adjust to everything.  They will both be at fun ages when we go.  My mom and I did take DD8 to Disney World for her first trip last April so she will be an old pro but it will be DD4's first trip.


----------



## sleepydog25

Turn the Page said:


> I had considered Sunrise Terrace at the Lodge but I think that only accommodates 10 people and I think we will have a few more people.  We are really hoping for the Canada Terrace and from what I understand that is not one of the more popular locations in EPCOT and as long as we are somewhat flexible on our date we shouldn't have a problem.


You are correct in that the Sunrise Terrace allows only 10 people which we found odd given it can easily hold twice that number.  Still, it made our invites much easier--the only people in attendance were our kids and their significant others. . .well, and us.    I'm sure the terrace in Canada will be gorgeous and available for when you need it.  Have fun planning.


----------



## Turn the Page

sleepydog25 said:


> You are correct in that the Sunrise Terrace allows only 10 people which we found odd given it can easily hold twice that number.  Still, it made our invites much easier--the only people in attendance were our kids and their significant others. . .well, and us.    I'm sure the terrace in Canada will be gorgeous and available for when you need it.  Have fun planning.



Planning sure has been fun so far.  I never thought I would want to get married again and the thought of planning a wedding made me break out in dry heaves.  One thing that really intrigued me about a Disney wedding is they do so much of the work so my stress should be significantly reduced.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thank you *Corinne*! It was a memorable experience for all!

*Di*....you are so talented with sewing!!! Congrats on your new "baby"!!!

Welcome *TurnThePage*.....my daughter just got married in WDW last Thursday! Have fun with all the planning and your new life together!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Sharing a few more pics for those not on Facebook. My daughter's Disney wedding Thurs, April 3. Hope you all don't mind!*

The Grand Floridian rolled out the red carpet for my daughter when she went there for pre-ceremony photos:




Britt & I at the GF:





Husband and daughter....we surprised the couple with a vintage 1948 convertible Caddy:






Yes! We had Mickey bars at the reception and they went over big!





The cake:









Daughter had a "Nemo" theme at the reception




The parlor area in the Wedding Pavilion:


----------



## Turn the Page

MiaSRN62 said:


> Thank you *Corinne*! It was a memorable experience for all!
> 
> *Di*....you are so talented with sewing!!! Congrats on your new "baby"!!!
> 
> Welcome *TurnThePage*.....my daughter just got married in WDW last Thursday! Have fun with all the planning and your new life together!!!



Thank you so much.  The pictures of your daughters wedding are beautiful.  Do you have any planning advice to offer?


----------



## Kathymford

Love the cake!! Some day I hope to have a wedding at Disney!! Although I'll be honest, I can't decide between DL and WDW. LOL. Good thing I don't have to decide yet. *I don't even have a ring* lol


----------



## Muushka

*Maria*, I'm breathless!  Those pictures are priceless.  I'm at a loss for words! Can you believe that??  
The cake, the gown, the classic car, the venue, everything is just beautiful.
More!  We want more!! 




Turn the Page said:


> Thank you, thank you.  I'm glad to be here.



And we are glad that you are here.  And PS, that Moosie looks awesome on you!



DiznyDi said:


> DDad and I attended the Cleveland Quilt and Sewing Expo over this past weekend.  I've considered a new machine.......  Well, we go to pick up my new 'baby' this evening.  I've been busy in my sewing room cleaning, sorting and organizing to make the necessary room to accommodate my latest endeavor.  At the very least my room now has some semblance of order.
> 
> Ohio is to get into the 60's today.  I just love the sun!
> 
> Enjoy your day Groupies.



As someone who has been the benefactor of this wonderful woman's handiwork,
(I think of you each and every time I see your gifts ) congratulations on the new purchase!
You wouldn't believe the beautiful things she makes.


----------



## Turn the Page

Muushka said:


> *Maria*,
> 
> 
> And we are glad that you are here.  And PS, that Moosie looks awesome on you!
> 
> 
> 
> :



Funny story.... DBF and I were camping up north last summer and I really wanted to see a moose.  So we are driving up to the Keweenaw Peninsula and out of the corner of my eye I see a large, dark creature slowly lumbering through the woods.  I got really excited about seeing a moose and made him turn around and drive back so we could get a better look.  Turned out to be a cow.  I'm never going to live that one down.

Looked like a moose to me.


----------



## Muushka

Turn the Page said:


> Funny story.... DBF and I were camping up north last summer and I really wanted to see a moose.  So we are driving up to the Keweenaw Peninsula and out of the corner of my eye I see a large, dark creature slowly lumbering through the woods.  I got really excited about seeing a moose and made him turn around and drive back so we could get a better look.  Turned out to be a cow.  I'm never going to live that one down.
> 
> Looked like a moose to me.


*
Ha!  Moose, cow, we're Groupies, it's all good!*


----------



## Corinne

*Maria!!!!*fabulous photos! I Love the theme! Your daughter is gorgeous, what a beautiful bride!

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Maria, what a beautiful bride! Thank you so much for sharing your photos of this special day.  It looks as if every last detail was taken care of.  So special!

You and Muush are too kind.  Thanks for the nice compliments.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks *Muushka*, *Kathy* & *Turnthepage* for your kind words! 

*Turnthepage*, my best advice would be breathe, take it one step at a time......we scoured Pinterest and Etsy for ideas as well as the Wedding board here on DIS. The Passporter Wedding book written by Carrie (Lurkyloo here on DIS) was a valuable resource. My daughter and I learned so much. Some things booked through Disney will cost much more than from an outside vendor---but not necessarily everything. Depending on the venue you choose, you can use outside floral and designers. Our reception venue was Ariels at the Beach Club and we could NOT use outside floral. Disney Floral---while wonderful---is pricey.  We really saved not having actual "flowers" as centerpieces or in the church. Saved BIG TIME. My daughter went with shells and sand and starfish and that is more budget friendly than fresh floral. We did have the fresh grass but that was not much at all. 
Also, the vintage car we rented for the couple was about $300-$400 more through Disney. I called the company myself (same one Disney uses) and booked it ourselves.  We used an outside photographer vs Disney Photography which also saved money. 

There was a lot of homework involved....we made charts and lists etc. But if was fun. If you have any specific questions feel free to PM me (I don't want to clog our VWL board with wedding details but I'm happy to chat about anything you want---learned a lot from the process). Have fun !!!!  You too one day *Kathy*!!! I know it will happen for you


----------



## MiaSRN62

Turn the Page said:


> Funny story.... DBF and I were camping up north last summer and I really wanted to see a moose.  So we are driving up to the Keweenaw Peninsula and out of the corner of my eye I see a large, dark creature slowly lumbering through the woods.  I got really excited about seeing a moose and made him turn around and drive back so we could get a better look.  *Turned out to be a cow*.  I'm never going to live that one down.
> 
> Looked like a moose to me.


----------



## Msmithmd

Turn the Page said:


> Funny story.... DBF and I were camping up north last summer and I really wanted to see a moose.  So we are driving up to the Keweenaw Peninsula and out of the corner of my eye I see a large, dark creature slowly lumbering through the woods.  I got really excited about seeing a moose and made him turn around and drive back so we could get a better look.  Turned out to be a cow.  I'm never going to live that one down.  Looked like a moose to me.



This made my day. Fantastic.


----------



## sleepydog25

I know it's a day early, but in case I'll be busy tomorrow and might forget, _*HAPPY BIRTHDAY *_to *Gran* "yep, I'm a guy" *ny*!!


----------



## Turn the Page

Msmithmd said:


> This made my day. Fantastic.



Who puts a cow pasture in the middle of the woods?  I mean really.....that's prime moose habitat.  I believe I was well within the realm of reason to suspect what I saw was in fact a moose....if it wasn't for the cow crossing sign we had passed just a few yards before my "moose" sighting.  I missed the sign, DBF did not.  

At least now I have my moosie.


----------



## Corinne

MiaSRN62 said:


> Some things booked through Disney will cost much more than from an outside vendor---but not necessarily everything. Depending on the venue you choose, you can use outside floral and designers. Our reception venue was Ariels at the Beach Club and we could NOT use outside floral. Disney Floral---while wonderful---is pricey.  We really saved not having actual "flowers" as center pieces



I loved the center pieces and thought they were so perfect for the theme and the venue!  I was looking at the photos again (sigh!) and noticed the huge arrangement behind your daughter mirrored her bridal bouquet! So beautiful! It looks like it was a magical day Maria!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Granny!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Maria
Absolutely loving the wedding pics!!

Turn the page
Sounds like a match made in Disney Heaven! And I imagine that creates a wonderful feeling

Di
Congrats on your new purchase, I know you are excited.  And I 2nd what Muushka says about being fortunate to have been the recipient of Dianes creativity, very nice indeed

Hope all have a great weekend!!  Warm weather here, so all is good


----------



## eliza61

Oh Maria,
what gorgeous pictures.  I'm all verklempted now.  LOL.  I cry at weddings whether I'm there or not.

Such a gorgeous bride and Mother of the bride.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Wow - I need to elbow my way through the group to say - 

*Maria -* What wonderful pictures to share!  Thanks! And what wonderful memories of the day that will come flooding back each and every time you "discover" these pictures again!  Give my best wishes to the Bride and Groom!


----------



## Dizny Dad

April is filled with birthdays of Cool Groupies.

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANNY! *

_See you in the World!_


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks again so much for your kind words *Corinne*, *Dizny Di & Dad*, *eliza* and *Jimmytammy*! A year of planning and anticipation and it went to so quick!!!

Heading to Happy Valley this weekend for the Penn State Blue and White game. Nursing a nasty cold.......been hanging on for days......hopefully some Spring football can change that!  

And a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY to GRANNY!!!! Goofy's got your cake and he's heading to the WL to celebrate. Enjoy your day!!!


----------



## Muushka

*Happy Birthday Granny!!*

*Did someone mention LUNCH or DINNER????

Where shall we dine, birthday boy??*


----------



## Turn the Page

Happy Birthday Granny!!!!


----------



## horselover

Turn the Page said:


> Oooh can I play too?
> 
> I have never stayed at the Lodge before but I have visited several times when I was younger and have always wanted to stay.
> 
> My boyfriend and I are in the very early stages of planning our wedding and have decided on a Disney wedding.  We decided to rent DVC points and stay in a 1 bedroom villa and, while price comparing, sort of settled on AKL as our proposed dates meant AKL (value 1 bedroom if we could get it) was roughly $1,000 less than a 1 bedroom at VWL and DBF was already freaking out about the price of a Disney wedding already so I was trying to cut corners.
> 
> However, after sitting down and showing him all the options he said he wanted to stay at VWL and had no problem with the price increase.  *My external reaction was "ummmm.....ok baby, whatever you want."  My internal reaction was more alon ghte lines of *
> 
> So hopefully we will be there for our wedding and honeymoon late next October.



      I love that!   Welcome to the groupies & congratulations on your upcoming wedding!



Muushka said:


> As someone who has been the benefactor of this wonderful woman's handiwork,
> (I think of you each and every time I see your gifts ) congratulations on the new purchase!
> You wouldn't believe the beautiful things she makes.



I believe it because I've been lucky enough to receive a few myself.  I use the little purse every single time I go to WDW.  I've gotten lots of compliments on it.  Diane is very talented.

Wow you peeps have been chatty!  I didn't think it had been that many days since I had last checked in.  Looks like everyone is doing well.  Busy planning trips & Disney weddings.   

Maria saw your pictures on FB but once again beautiful!  I love the detail on your DD's dress.  It's easier to see it here in the bigger photo.    If only I had known how much I would love Disney before DH & I got married.  I would have definitely had a Disney wedding.  I went to WDW as a child but we didn't really start going until after we had kids.  It was all over then.  I just signed over my check book to Mickey & was done with it.    

I booked our flights for Dec. as soon as Jetblue opened their schedule last Sunday.  Got a very good price & now we wait.   I haven't stayed at our home since Dec. '12 despite my many trips down in between.  I can't wait to get back there for a good long visit.  Counting down the days until my May trip.  Sadly I'm going to miss Di & Rich but I'm hoping for a quick visit with Jimmy & Tammy.  I don't want to intrude on the lovebirds anniversary trip so if it works for their schedule great but if not I'll understand.

Happy Birthday Granny!!





Have a good weekend groupie friends!


----------



## Corinne

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANNY*

Hope you are having a great day!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Maria saw your pictures on FB but once again beautiful! I love the detail on your DD's dress. It's easier to see it here in the bigger photo. If only I had known how much I would love Disney before DH & I got married. I would have definitely had a Disney wedding. I went to WDW as a child but we didn't really start going until after we had kids. It was all over then. I just signed over my check book to Mickey & was done with it.



Thanks Julie! 
And I could same the same. Fell in love with WDW on our honeymoon.....our kids have grown up on Disney!


----------



## blossomz

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANNY!!!!


----------



## eliza61

*A very merry, happy, magical birthday to granny!!

Wishing you much love and blessing this day*​.


----------



## twokats

Happy, Happy, Happy Birthday Granny!!!

Welcome to new groupies.  Glad you found our little peaceful thread about the most fantastic resort in WDW.


----------



## DVCTigger

MiaSRN62 said:


> Heading to Happy Valley this weekend for the Penn State Blue and White game. Nursing a nasty cold.......been hanging on for days......hopefully some Spring football can change that!



Just a little jealous here!!  Stop by The Tavern and say Hi  to my DD for me!!  Blue/white weekend is a blast!  Have fun!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

* Happy Birthday Granny!!!  ​*
I'm in my little golfing heaven this weekend watching the Masters.  FORE!    It's been one of my favorite sporting events to watch since I was young.  In part that might be because it was always sooooooo green and had such beautiful flowers blooming while we were just coming out of winter hibernation in MN.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> * Happy Birthday Granny!!!  ​*
> 
> I'm in my little golfing heaven this weekend watching the Masters.  FORE!    It's been one of my favorite sporting events to watch since I was young.  In part that might be because it was always sooooooo green and had such beautiful flowers blooming while we were just coming out of winter hibernation in MN.


I enjoy the Masters, as well, though I usually can't sit still long enough to watch much of it until the final day.  If the weather is nice, I have to be out running or hiking or especially golfing.   

And though I mentioned it yesterday so as not to forget, I again throw out a HAPPY BIRTHDAY! to *Granny*!!


----------



## Mduff

Turn the Page said:


> Thank you.  It is a second marriage for both of us.  We were both young and dumb and made REALLY bad choices in life partners.  We each had one daughter then divorced our respective ex's due to various abusive tendencies on their parts.
> 
> DBF and I actually went to school together.  In fact, we played the same instrument in band.  When we were in high school we went  to Magic Music Days at Disney World and, though he doesn't remember this incident and half thinks I'm making it up, we were hanging out together at Disney Quest one night.  We decided to go on Sum of All Thrills and as the CM is securing us in the pod he looked at DBF and said "you can hold her hand if you want to" and he said "oh, that's ok, I don't have to."  He claims not to remember that but it happened and I made him promise that we would go on that ride again and this time he would hold my hand.  He said he would.
> 
> So now we are just working on knitting our family together.  My DD just turned 8 and is adjusting to be the big sister role really well and his DD is going to be 4 in a few months and just trying to adjust to everything.  They will both be at fun ages when we go.  My mom and I did take DD8 to Disney World for her first trip last April so she will be an old pro but it will be DD4's first trip.



Oh I love that story!!   Best wishes to you!!!   How nice to have found your soul mate again


----------



## Turn the Page

Mduff said:


> Oh I love that story!!   Best wishes to you!!!   How nice to have found your soul mate again



Come to find out we both had crushes on each other in high school.  I had hoped he would ask me to the prom and even sent in a mutual guy friend in to casually find out if he would be interested in going with me and said guy friend came back and said he said no though we are pretty sure he dropped the ball and didn't actually say anything and we both stayed home that night.

After hearing that story for our second date he took me to a gazebo and pulled up a song on his phone and said since we didn't get to go to the prom together this would be our prom.  

He's a keeper.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> I know it's a day early, but in case I'll be busy tomorrow and might forget, _*HAPPY BIRTHDAY *_to *Gran* "yep, I'm a guy" *ny*!!





jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday Granny!!!!





Dizny Dad said:


> April is filled with birthdays of Cool Groupies.
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANNY! *





MiaSRN62 said:


> And a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY to GRANNY!!!! Goofy's got your cake and he's heading to the WL to celebrate. Enjoy your day!!!





Muushka said:


> *Happy Birthday Granny!!*
> 
> *Did someone mention LUNCH or DINNER????
> 
> Where shall we dine, birthday boy??*





Turn the Page said:


> Happy Birthday Granny!!!!





horselover said:


> Happy Birthday Granny!!





Corinne said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANNY*
> 
> Hope you are having a great day!!!!





blossomz said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANNY!!!!





eliza61 said:


> *A very merry, happy, magical birthday to granny!!
> 
> Wishing you much love and blessing this day*​.





twokats said:


> Happy, Happy, Happy Birthday Granny!!!





KAT4DISNEY said:


> * Happy Birthday Granny!!!  ​*





sleepydog25 said:


> And though I mentioned it yesterday so as not to forget, I again throw out a HAPPY BIRTHDAY! to *Granny*!!






Wow!  You guys are THE BEST!! Thank you all, from the bottom of my heart which has been touched with your birthday wishes and kind words.  

Muush...I think we should eat at Be Our Guest....virtually dining there is the only way we apparently will ever get in!  

No big plans for the day, other than the first lawn mowing of the year.  I enjoy yard work so it's great to get outside after such a miserable winter.  And later, I intend to take in some of the Masters.  I agree that it is a wonderful "rite of Spring" with the azaleas and gorgeous golf course.

Thank you all so much!  I look forward to meeting up with some of you on my trip in a few weeks!


----------



## DiznyDi

Hey - It's the Birthday Boy!

Wishing Granny a most magical, memorable, sun-filled, fun-filled day!

*Happy Birthday Granny!*

Re: BOG - did you try for a FastPass+ lunch reservation?  DDad and I weren't successful for dinner but we were successful for lunch.  FP+ lunch ressies opened last week for our time frame.
beourguestlunch.disney.go.com


----------



## Kathymford

We have been lucky at BOG getting in twice for lunch and dinner, including the FP. The FP for lunch is so amazing rather than waiting in that line!!


----------



## Granny

DiznyDi said:


> Hey - It's the Birthday Boy!
> 
> Wishing Granny a most magical, memorable, sun-filled, fun-filled day!
> 
> *Happy Birthday Granny!*
> 
> Re: BOG - did you try for a FastPass+ lunch reservation?  DDad and I weren't successful for dinner but we were successful for lunch.  FP+ lunch ressies opened last week for our time frame.
> beourguestlunch.disney.go.com





Kathymford said:


> We have been lucky at BOG getting in twice for lunch and dinner, including the FP. The FP for lunch is so amazing rather than waiting in that line!!



Thank you both for the tip.  I didn't even know there were FP lunch ADRs there!  I must admit I'm a little slow on the uptake on this new FP system.  I'll go give it a whirl and see if anything is available!  THANKS!


----------



## Granny

Okay...I think I snagged a lunch at BOG for May 11 at the website you provided, Di.  But it doesn't show up in our "My Disney Experience" itinerary.

Oh, I'll get the hang of this thing at  some point!


----------



## rusafee1183

Hey all! Just home from an amazing week at the Boardwalk. We knew we would love it, but we REALLY loved it!!! We had the most amazing view ever. We never were in the room at the right time, but I am almost positive we would have been able to watch Illuminations from the balcony. And we actually did get to watch Wishes over top of the Yacht Club one night.  We are exhausted from traveling and happy to be home. Spring break was in full swing the last 2 days and we were happy to be leaving it when we did. 

The weather was incredible, and we decided that we would go back at this time of year if we were going to skip the parks for the most part. 

Maria - thanks for sharing the wedding photos. It looks like everything turned out beautifully! So happy for you guys.  

Granny - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! 

Turn the Page - welcome to the groupies! That is an adorable story about you and your soon to be DH. So amazing how all that works out! I love 'serendipitous' stories like that 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Msmithmd

Granny said:


> Okay...I think I snagged a lunch at BOG for May 11 at the website you provided, Di.  But it doesn't show up in our "My Disney Experience" itinerary.  Oh, I'll get the hang of this thing at  some point!



The BOG lunch isn't linked to everything else on MDE for some unknown reason. So it never will appear with your other plans, even if everything worked correctly.   

I'd recommend you print out a copy of your reservation, or take a screenshot of it on your phone. One of the three times we've used this service, the record of our lunch ADR had disappeared at the reservation counter. They still let us in because I had a screenshot of the confirmation.


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> Wow!  You guys are THE BEST!! Thank you all, from the bottom of my heart which has been touched with your birthday wishes and kind words.
> 
> Muush...I think we should eat at Be Our Guest....virtually dining there is the only way we apparently will ever get in!


----------



## DiznyDi

Granny, Msmithmd is correct.  This shows up no where in your MDE reservations.  I took a screen shot with my phone to have just in case we need it.  When Mom and I did BOG lunch in February, we had no problem at all.  Check in with the CM's at the booth prior to crossing the bridge.  They should be able to see your reservation on their iPad and will let you go ahead of the line.  If not, well that's why you took the screen shot. 

WELCOME back Heather! Was so very nice following your trip on FB.  So glad you enjoyed Boardwalk.  We'll be staying there for the first time in just a few short weeks.

Ohio is looking at a high of 76 tomorrow.  Promises to be a warm and sunny day.  My kind of weather!


----------



## Corinne

Thanks for posting the website for BOG *Di!!* I just got a reservation for my trip in May!


----------



## Granny

Msmithmd said:


> The BOG lunch isn't linked to everything else on MDE for some unknown reason. So it never will appear with your other plans, even if everything worked correctly.
> 
> I'd recommend you print out a copy of your reservation, or take a screenshot of it on your phone. One of the three times we've used this service, the record of our lunch ADR had disappeared at the reservation counter. They still let us in because I had a screenshot of the confirmation.





DiznyDi said:


> Granny, Msmithmd is correct.  This shows up no where in your MDE reservations.  I took a screen shot with my phone to have just in case we need it.  When Mom and I did BOG lunch in February, we had no problem at all.  Check in with the CM's at the booth prior to crossing the bridge.  They should be able to see your reservation on their iPad and will let you go ahead of the line.  If not, well that's why you took the screen shot.



Thank you both for this valuable insight and tips.  I made a screenshot of the reservation and printed it out.  I'll take another one with my phone as a back up.  Great information!!  THANK YOU.


----------



## DiznyDi

For the May travelers, jekjones has posted a thread on Mousecellaneous about AP Magic Bands.  Worth reading if you're an Annual Passholder.  I knew nothing about the AP MB's.  You can request through your MDE account.  As long as you're at least 10 days out, you still have time to customize and get them prior to your trip.


----------



## twokats

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.

The wedding pictures were fantastic.  I am sure she will remember that day forever!

I am sitting here with my darling husband watching the Masters.  Needless to say I don't usually follow it, but my laptop is in the living room and I needed to get some work done, so hence, I am watching the Masters!!

I am hoping not to get too depressed this next week.  We were originally leaving for WDW and our Disney cruise on Friday, but the ordeal with the broken bones meant my surgeon asked me to postpone the trip til September.  I do so need a getaway, but it is not to be.

W have the sun kinda shining right now, but we had some hard rain this morning.  We are due for a front, which could bring us some really major weather.  But it is that time of year for us, so we are praying that we don't get a tornado or wind wall out of it tonight.  We desperately need the rain, just not any damage from wind and hail.


----------



## Granny

DiznyDi said:


> For the May travelers, jekjones has posted a thread on Mousecellaneous about AP Magic Bands.  Worth reading if you're an Annual Passholder.  I knew nothing about the AP MB's.  You can request through your MDE account.  As long as you're at least 10 days out, you still have time to customize and get them prior to your trip.



Thanks for the referral to that thread.  Interesting that so many things are going on that it's hard to keep up with new developments.

I went on my MDE account but I couldn't request the AP Magic Band since my AP is not yet active.  So it doesn't work with vouchers which is all we have right now.  Still, it is great info to share with us...thanks again!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DiznyDi said:


> For the May travelers, jekjones has posted a thread on Mousecellaneous about AP Magic Bands.  Worth reading if you're an Annual Passholder.  I knew nothing about the AP MB's.  You can request through your MDE account.  As long as you're at least 10 days out, you still have time to customize and get them prior to your trip.



I ordered mine a week and a half ago or so.  Got a message that it shipped via USPS - guess they're reducing the expenses from a few months ago when they shipped UPS?  Anyway it said delivery would be by the 12th but so far not here.  USPS says by the 17th - I think they got the Pony Express involved for the shipment out west.  



twokats said:


> I am hoping not to get too depressed this next week.  We were originally leaving for WDW and our Disney cruise on Friday, but the ordeal with the broken bones meant my surgeon asked me to postpone the trip til September.  I do so need a getaway, but it is not to be.
> 
> W have the sun kinda shining right now, but we had some hard rain this morning.  We are due for a front, which could bring us some really major weather.  But it is that time of year for us, so we are praying that we don't get a tornado or wind wall out of it tonight.  We desperately need the rain, just not any damage from wind and hail.



So sorry about your delayed trip Kathy but glad you have a new one scheduled.    And good luck with the weather!  We too could use some good rain but wind and warmer weather is all that we've seen and that's the forecast for the next week or two.


----------



## jimmytammy

Moose Dust to all for a wonderful week!!


----------



## eliza61

DiznyDi said:


> Granny, Msmithmd is correct.  This shows up no where in your MDE reservations.  I took a screen shot with my phone to have just in case we need it.  When Mom and I did BOG lunch in February, we had no problem at all.  Check in with the CM's at the booth prior to crossing the bridge.  They should be able to see your reservation on their iPad and will let you go ahead of the line.  If not, well that's why you took the screen shot.
> 
> WELCOME back Heather! Was so very nice following your trip on FB.  So glad you enjoyed Boardwalk.  We'll be staying there for the first time in just a few short weeks.
> 
> Ohio is looking at a high of 76 tomorrow.  Promises to be a warm and sunny day.  My kind of weather!



Also going to throw in my tip for the thanks.


----------



## horselover

twokats said:


> I am hoping not to get too depressed this next week.  We were originally leaving for WDW and our Disney cruise on Friday, but the ordeal with the broken bones meant my surgeon asked me to postpone the trip til September.  I do so need a getaway, but it is not to be.



Awwww I'm sorry Kathy.  I hope you were able to do it before final payment so you didn't incur any penalties. 

Thanks for letting people know about the AP bands Diane.  I didn't order one.  I have so many MBs already but now that I have my customized purple sparkly MB I'm not giving it up!         MBs can be reused on future trips (up to 3 yrs) even if it's not a AP band.  I don't want to customize another one.  When I'm tired of the purple one I'll make a new color.

Hope everyone has a great week.  It's finally Spring here!


----------



## Kathymford

horselover said:


> Awwww I'm sorry Kathy.  I hope you were able to do it before final payment so you didn't incur any penalties.  Thanks for letting people know about the AP bands Diane.  I didn't order one.  I have so many MBs already but now that I have my customized purple sparkly MB I'm not giving it up!         MBs can be reused on future trips (up to 3 yrs) even if it's not a AP band.  I don't want to customize another one.  When I'm tired of the purple one I'll make a new color.  Hope everyone has a great week.  It's finally Spring here!



The thing I don't get though, is I think they ship whether you customize or not, right? Seems like such a waste. Including my AP band I have 3 bands, plus possibly 2 more coming for my Nov split stay!


----------



## eliza61

Saw this on youtube.  Now I thought it was hilarious but I will give a warning, it's got Hitler as the main character and I recognize he's generally not a historical figure most could ever find funny.  

In my defense, I loved the movie "the producers" and "springtime in Germany" 

Anyhoo, this is the link on the theme planning board.  It will then direct you to the youtube video.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3262951


----------



## horselover

Kathymford said:


> The thing I don't get though, is I think they ship whether you customize or not, right? Seems like such a waste. Including my AP band I have 3 bands, plus possibly 2 more coming for my Nov split stay!



Yes they do.  If you don't choose a color they just ship you a grey one.  I really wish they'd give people the option to opt out of getting a new one for each trip.  Maybe they will in the future.  Such a waste of money.   They can keep shipping me new ones if they want to but I'm going to keep using my purple one  I made until they offer purple as a choice on the website.


----------



## wdwfan1

Kathymford said:


> The thing I don't get though, is I think they ship whether you customize or not, right? Seems like such a waste. Including my AP band I have 3 bands, plus possibly 2 more coming for my Nov split stay!


we already have 6 each.  Does seem like a waste.


----------



## jimmytammy

eliza61 said:


> Saw this on youtube.  Now I thought it was hilarious but I will give a warning, it's got Hitler as the main character and I recognize he's generally not a historical figure most could ever find funny.
> 
> In my defense, I loved the movie "the producers" and "springtime in Germany"
> 
> Anyhoo, this is the link on the theme planning board.  It will then direct you to the youtube video.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3262951



Eliza
I saw this Sunday and got a kick out of it.  I think diehard WDW fans will get it.  Hitler was a bad dude no doubt, but they did a good job with making this funny.  I guess it boils down to not taking ourselves too seriously.


----------



## PoohsFan1

eliza61 said:


> Saw this on youtube.  Now I thought it was hilarious but I will give a warning, it's got Hitler as the main character and I recognize he's generally not a historical figure most could ever find funny.
> 
> In my defense, I loved the movie "the producers" and "springtime in Germany"
> 
> Anyhoo, this is the link on the theme planning board.  It will then direct you to the youtube video.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3262951



That was hilarious, thank you for sharing.  Actually, if you go to the YouTube site and type in WDW and Hitler, there's a whole bunch of these with different subject matters, they use the same movie clip but the subtitles are changed.  My favorite is the one about how he was unable to get into Le Cellier.  I happened to show DH some of these videos about a week ago and he couldn't stop laughing, I will have to make sure to show him this one too


----------



## MiaSRN62

eliza61 said:


> Saw this on youtube.  Now I thought it was hilarious but I will give a warning, it's got Hitler as the main character and I recognize he's generally not a historical figure most could ever find funny.
> 
> In my defense, I loved the movie "the producers" and "springtime in Germany"
> 
> Anyhoo, this is the link on the theme planning board.  It will then direct you to the youtube video.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3262951



LOL....there is actually a lot of truth in what is being conveyed here. Thanks for the chuckle this morning *eliza*


----------



## Lisann

How come there are no 3-bdrm grand villas at the Lodge?  Do you think Disney will ever add on to the current DVC se.ction... I mean, there's enough land to, isn't there?  VWL are so popular, I think there needs to be an expansion!


----------



## Granny

Lisann said:


> How come there are no 3-bdrm grand villas at the Lodge?  Do you think Disney will ever add on to the current DVC se.ction... I mean, there's enough land to, isn't there?  VWL are so popular, I think there needs to be an expansion!



Lisa...welcome to our little thread here!

VWL is a very small resort, and it has been reported that they cannot expand since it is located near a protected water/marsh area.  There are no Grand Villas primarily because the resort is so small (132 villas?) and they probably didn't want to take up the space and make the resort have even less villas than it does.  Only Disney knows the answer to that one.  But we don't see an expansion there in the future.  

I think it would be hard to expand any existing resort with a 2042 expiration date because the expansion would result in new points coming on the market that would also have that same date?  Probably a pretty tough sell at new construction/point pricing that we've seen lately.


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Saw this on youtube.  Now I thought it was hilarious but I will give a warning, it's got Hitler as the main character and I recognize he's generally not a historical figure most could ever find funny.
> 
> In my defense, I loved the movie "the producers" and "springtime in Germany"
> 
> Anyhoo, this is the link on the theme planning board.  It will then direct you to the youtube video.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3262951



Eliza...very funny stuff.  And a good job at bringing up all the "issues" with the FP+ system.  

I agree with Jimmy, this in no way makes light of the horrors of Hitler's regime.   Those are historical atrocities that everyone is aware of and any reasonable person is disgusted and disturbed by.  These kind of lampoon videos don't lessen the horror any more than Dr. Strangelove made nuclear bombing a funny thing to do.


----------



## twinklebug

eliza61 said:


> Saw this on youtube.  Now I thought it was hilarious but I will give a warning, it's got Hitler as the main character and I recognize he's generally not a historical figure most could ever find funny.
> 
> In my defense, I loved the movie "the producers" and "springtime in Germany"
> 
> Anyhoo, this is the link on the theme planning board.  It will then direct you to the youtube video.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3262951





MiaSRN62 said:


> LOL....there is actually a lot of truth in what is being conveyed here. Thanks for the chuckle this morning *eliza*





Oh. Hey. There's one point in there I failed to consider when getting excited over the potential for learning people's behavior and making modifications to rides and media accordingly. I think I'm going to leave my MB in the care of my daughter outside the facilities should the need arise to use one. No need for the nerds in the utilidors to know how many times I go pee in a day.


----------



## Muushka

Eliza, now you've done it.

You have managed to find something that Hitler and I both agree on.  Who knew?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

So the little ponies bringing my AP Magic Band must have picked up the speed and my box arrived yesterday.





The ever popular Gray!  Even though I have plenty of these I got the passholder band mostly for the slider and a little to see the card.  Oh - and I didn't have a gray band yet.


----------



## sleepydog25

eliza61 said:


> Saw this on youtube.  Now I thought it was hilarious but I will give a warning, it's got Hitler as the main character and I recognize he's generally not a historical figure most could ever find funny.
> 
> In my defense, I loved the movie "the producers" and "springtime in Germany"
> 
> Anyhoo, this is the link on the theme planning board.  It will then direct you to the youtube video.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3262951


Thank heavens for Carousel of Progress!


----------



## ottawagreg

sleepydog25 said:


> Thank heavens for Carousel of Progress!



Amen to that.  I have gone on the Carousel with the sole purpose of taking an air conditioned nap.  I rode it three times without moving from my seat.  Sit in the back row and you have a head rest. Just dose off.  Nobody bothers you if you don't snore!


----------



## Lisann

Granny said:


> Lisa...welcome to our little thread here!
> 
> VWL is a very small resort, and it has been reported that they cannot expand since it is located near a protected water/marsh area.  There are no Grand Villas primarily because the resort is so small (132 villas?) and they probably didn't want to take up the space and make the resort have even less villas than it does.  Only Disney knows the answer to that one.  But we don't see an expansion there in the future.
> 
> I think it would be hard to expand any existing resort with a 2042 expiration date because the expansion would result in new points coming on the market that would also have that same date?  Probably a pretty tough sell at new construction/point pricing that we've seen lately.



Thanks for the explanation.  Darn that pesky expiration date.


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Eliza, now you've done it.
> 
> You have managed to find something that Hitler and I both agree on.  Who knew?



  LOL  Muush, that's the exact thing Iposted on the theme park board.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies Lisann!!!!
I have to say, Im with you on expansion of VWL.  Doggone that Granny for spoiling it with some protected marsh  There was talk sometime ago on one of these groupie threads about hiding out in the bushes at VWL when the pts run out(we are a very dedicated bunch here as you will discover if you stay around us long)so that may create the need for more rooms as they see what we are up too.  
But we are the happiest place on the DIS too(self proclaimed of course)


----------



## Dizny Dad

ottawagreg said:


> Amen to that.  I have gone on the Carousel with the sole purpose of taking an air conditioned nap.  I rode it three times without moving from my seat.  Sit in the back row and you have a head rest. Just dose off.  Nobody bothers you if you don't snore!



DiznyDi likes The Carousel for the same reason.  I can't not sing the song and swing my shoulders to the whole thing.

Don't you even tap your foot, just a little, when the music rises and the theater begins its orbit?  Oh, wait, I'll bet you are dreaming about tomorrow . . 

Man, now I will be humming that tune all day . . . but it makes for a great big beautiful tomorrow!


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> DiznyDi likes The Carousel for the same reason.  I can't not sing the song and swing my shoulders to the whole thing.
> 
> Don't you even tap your foot, just a little, when the music rises and the theater begins its orbit?  Oh, wait, I'll bet you are dreaming about tomorrow . .
> 
> Man, now I will be humming that tune all day . . . but it makes for a great big beautiful tomorrow!



Okay, since we're into the Carousel of Progress mode, here's a pop quiz.

*How many of the characters can you name from the WDW version of CoP?*


----------



## DiznyDi

Well Granny, you've either stumped us or everyone does as ottawagreg and I do and take the opportunity to catch a quick, cool nap. 
I can tell you there's mom, dad, son, daughter, grandma and grandpa and of course the dog.  

 *Lisann*!  So nice to have you join us!


----------



## jimmytammy

We got a twofer Fri.  
Happy Birthday Teapot and DisneyNutzy!!!!


----------



## Lisann

jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the groupies Lisann!!!!
> I have to say, Im with you on expansion of VWL.  Doggone that Granny for spoiling it with some protected marsh  There was talk sometime ago on one of these groupie threads about hiding out in the bushes at VWL when the pts run out(we are a very dedicated bunch here as you will discover if you stay around us long)so that may create the need for more rooms as they see what we are up too.
> But we are the happiest place on the DIS too(self proclaimed of course)



I feel so welcomed!  Thank you!


----------



## Muushka

Lisann said:


> I feel so welcomed!  Thank you!



Grab yourself one of our handsome Moosie siggies.  He would look very good on you!
Grab yourself a rocker and join us on the porch.


----------



## Muushka

*Happy Birthday Teapot and DisneyNutzy!!

We hope it's a very happy one.

I'm hungry.  Where are we eating lunch??*


----------



## nanajoyx2

I'm going to take a guess and say John, Sarah, Patricia and Tommy.


----------



## blossomz

WELCOME LISANN!!


Happy Birthday Teapot and DisneyNutzy!!


----------



## Granny

Granny said:


> Okay, since we're into the Carousel of Progress mode, here's a pop quiz.
> 
> *How many of the characters can you name from the WDW version of CoP?*





DiznyDi said:


> Well Granny, you've either stumped us or everyone does as ottawagreg and I do and take the opportunity to catch a quick, cool nap.
> I can tell you there's mom, dad, son, daughter, grandma and grandpa and of course the dog.





nanajoyx2 said:


> I'm going to take a guess and say John, Sarah, Patricia and Tommy.



Okay, nanajoy gets it...looking for the names of the characters.  Correct on the first three, the son has a different name.

I think Di gets credit for Grandma and Grandpa...don't think they are ever named.

So far...


*Di...Grandma & Grandpa
Nanajoyx2...John (the Dad), Sarah (The Mom), Patricia (daughter).  *

There are at least two other characters named in the show...the son, and a cousin.


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Teapot!!*




*Happy Birthday DisneyNutzy!!*


----------



## ottawagreg

Granny said:


> Di...Grandma & Grandpa
> Nanajoyx2...John (the Dad), Sarah (The Mom), Patricia (daughter).  [/B]
> 
> There are at least two other characters named in the show...the son, and a cousin.



The name of the dog is Rover.  I think.  Those were the early days in Imagineering!

My wife and daughter demand that we go to Progress whenever we go to the castle.  It is family tradition.  Thus my nap time, which is a blessing.

Which way does the carousel turn?  clockwise or counter clock??

ps.. I think the boy Jimmy.


----------



## nanajoyx2

Yes, I believe the boy is Jimmy.  I was about to change my previous guess.  The cousin is Orville.  And the Carousel runs counter clockwise.


----------



## twokats

nanajoyx2 said:


> Yes, I believe the boy is Jimmy.  I was about to change my previous guess.  The cousin is Orville.  And the Carousel runs counter clockwise.



Was he a cousin?  For some reason I thought the Orville character was an uncle!!  Guess that is what I get for thinking.


----------



## Granny

Granny said:


> So far...
> 
> 
> *Di...Grandma & Grandpa
> Nanajoyx2...John (the Dad), Sarah (The Mom), Patricia (daughter).  *
> 
> There are at least two other characters named in the show...the son, and a cousin.





			
				ottowagreg said:
			
		

> The name of the dog is Rover. I think. Those were the early days in Imagineering!
> 
> My wife and daughter demand that we go to Progress whenever we go to the castle. It is family tradition. Thus my nap time, which is a blessing.
> 
> Which way does the carousel turn? clockwise or counter clock??
> 
> ps.. I think the boy Jimmy.





			
				nanjoyx2 said:
			
		

> Yes, I believe the boy is Jimmy. I was about to change my previous guess. The cousin is Orville. And the Carousel runs counter clockwise.






			
				twokats said:
			
		

> Was he a cousin? For some reason I thought the Orville character was an uncle!! Guess that is what I get for thinking.




Ding...ding...ding!! 

Yes, the boy is Jimmy, and the cousin is Orville.  So, the winners are:



*Di...Grandma & Grandpa
Nanajoyx2...John (the Dad), Sarah (The Mom), Patricia (daughter).
Ottowagreg...Rover the Dog, and Jimmy (son)
Nanajoyx2...Cousin Orville  *

And that's it...unless you want to toss in Schwartz the neighbor!  


I think I may have seen that show a few too many times.  Like DDad, I can't help but tap my foot a bit when the song come on.


----------



## Corinne

*Lisann!* this is the best bunch of people here!!!

*Happy Birthday Joy and Disney Nutzy!!!!!!*. Hope you're both enjoying your special day


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> *Happy Birthday Teapot!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Happy Birthday DisneyNutzy!!*


I second the birthday wishes on this happy, happy day for them!  And, *Lisann*, welcome to our cheery, supportive bunch.  By virtue of loving the Lodge--either via enjoying it or hoping to enjoy it in the future--you are automatically a Groupie!  Welcome!  (Now, there's this little issue of the new member fee.  While the cost has risen recently, we are offering new memberships at 2013 pricing.  $50 buys you all the rights and privileges.  No need to bother the others, just send a check little ol' me, and we'll be good.  )


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> *Happy Birthday Teapot!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Happy Birthday DisneyNutzy!!*



Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## dsneygirl

Just canceled our Nov dates (maybe someone can use them)  but it's for a good reason we got into VGC!  Off to DL the week before Thanksgiving


----------



## twokats

Granny said:


> *Happy Birthday Teapot!!*
> 
> 
> *Happy Birthday DisneyNutzy!!*



Hope it's the best!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy birthday TEAPOT!!!! Have a great day Joy!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy birthday DisneyNutzy!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happy Birthday Tea Pot!

*AND*

Happy Birthday DisneyNutzy!​


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

dsneygirl said:


> Just canceled our Nov dates (maybe someone can use them)  but it's for a good reason we got into VGC!  Off to DL the week before Thanksgiving



Congrats!!  Love, love, love VGC!


----------



## DiznyDi

I'm only a day late...
*Happy Birthday tea  pot!*
Lest you think I'm a terrible Groupie, I did send Joy a text yesterday on her birthday.  She is in the final countdown to her daughters wedding - May 3rd I think.  Needless to say there are lots of last minutes things on her 'to do' list.

*Happy Birthday DisneyNutzy!*


Wishing all Groupies a very Happy Easter.  He is risen!


----------



## rusafee1183

Hey everyone  Wanted to pop in to wish everyone a blessed and happy Easter.  

Also, I need to whine a bit and I know you guys will understand.  We cancelled our Christmas trip that we were supposed to stay at VWL this year. :'( It made financial sense for us to not go, because (thanks to JT's recommendation!) my DH and I are doing Dave Ramsey's Total Money makeover.

I am bummed, but we had such a fantastic trip a few weeks ago that I was ok with canceling. We have a good plan to get some of our debt knocked out quickly and it will feel great to go back to WDW when it's taken care of. Bob and I have a 3 year plan. I really hope it pans out the way we expect! Being debt free has always been a pipe dream for us - but now it seems more attainable than ever 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Msmithmd

Rusafee-

Totally sympathize. You're doing the right thing. 

Dave Ramsay has been one of the biggest financial influences on my family's life. Spending a few years to make financial things right will be one of the best decisions you will ever make. It will literally reward you for decades to come. 

Congrats on a wise decision!


----------



## rusafee1183

Msmithmd said:


> Rusafee-
> 
> Totally sympathize. You're doing the right thing.
> 
> Dave Ramsay has been one of the biggest financial influences on my family's life. Spending a few years to make financial things right will be one of the best decisions you will ever make. It will literally reward you for decades to come.
> 
> Congrats on a wise decision!



Thanks! I always thought I was making 'ok' money decisions. Sure, we had debt - but how bad could it be???? Since reading TMM, it's literally like my eyes are open for the first time.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Easter to all you wonderful folks!!!!Our Lord is Risen!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Heather
I am so proud of you!!  You are on the right path to financial freedom, and that is a wonderful feeling


----------



## sleepydog25

I'm not called *Slydog* for no good reason!   *Luv's* birthday is Tuesday, and while it shall remain numberless, let's just say it's a milestone.  Unknown to her, I've been making plans, plans that involved a lot of subterfuge and secrecy.  Well, the cat's out of the bag, so to speak, as I just gave her a special card that included the following instructions:  "Pack for 5 days.  Warm days/cool nights."  After I let that bit of news settle in, I told her the destination:  Disney Land!  She's never been, and though I was stationed in SoCal years ago, it's been over two decades so it will seem new to me, too.  At any rate, we're flying out early tomorrow morning and wont' be back until Friday late.  If you have any updates for Page 1 of our thread, please be aware I might not be able to add your trip until I return.  

Okay, off to pack!


----------



## rusafee1183

jimmytammy said:


> Heather
> I am so proud of you!!  You are on the right path to financial freedom, and that is a wonderful feeling



Thanks JT! I never would have been able to start without your encouragement!  

We are really excited to get started 



sleepydog25 said:


> I'm not called Slydog for no good reason!    Luv's birthday is Tuesday, and while it shall remain numberless, let's just say it's a milestone.  Unknown to her, I've been making plans, plans that involved a lot of subterfuge and secrecy.  Well, the cat's out of the bag, so to speak, as I just gave her a special card that included the following instructions:  "Pack for 5 days.  Warm days/cool nights."  After I let that bit of news settle in, I told her the destination:  Disney Land!  She's never been, and though I was stationed in SoCal years ago, it's been over two decades so it will seem new to me, too.  At any rate, we're flying out early tomorrow morning and wont' be back until Friday late.  If you have any updates for Page 1 of our thread, please be aware I might not be able to add your trip until I return.
> 
> Okay, off to pack!



So fun! These are the times I wish I was less of a control freak. Lol. Bob would NEVER be able to pull something like this off!

Have an amazing time! Can't wait to see pictures 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MiaSRN62

*rusafee*....completely understand. That is hard for sure. Not sure I could do it though I wish I could. Hugs!!!

*Sly*....what a wonderful birthday surprise for the Mrs !!!


Have a blessed and joyous Easter Groupies!​


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Had the opportunity to check out the Easter egg display at the Grand Floridian on April 4......very pretty!*


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Easter Groupies!!!*

*Maria*~ thanks for sharing the fabulous photos!  And once again, your clip art rocks!!!

*rusafee*~good luck with Dave Ramsey's program. 

*Sly*~ how awesome!!! I hope you and *Luv*have a wonderful time!!!!

Hope you all have a blessed day!


----------



## ottawagreg

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Easter to all you wonderful folks!!!!Our Lord is Risen!!!!



He Is Risen Indeed!  But for the grace of God....


----------



## jimmytammy

Sly is right, we pegged you from the start  Yall have a great trip!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Maria
Love the pics, had no idea they did this.  As they say, you learn something new everyday!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Easter Groupies!* 

*Maria* - thanks for the pictures!  Those are some very cool eggs!!!

Good one *Slydog!*  We very nearly were going to be down there at the same time as we have an anniversary coming up and DH suggested it a little over a week ago.  No pet sitter though so no DL for us.    Please take an extra ride on CA Screamin' for us!  And Radiator Springs.  And Space Mt.  And lastly - Storybook Land Canal and Casey Jr.  Oh - and the train thru the Grand Canyon.  And of course Mr. Toad's Wild Ride and POTC and pick up a chili lime corn on the cob.  And don't miss Fantasmic and also World of Color!    Nevermind - have an awesome trip!     But do take Luv for a birthday drink at the bar at Trader Sam's!


----------



## blossomz

Hello groupies!  Happy Easter..I'm wondering if any of you have done Disney's Alaska cruise.  I've booked the Rainforest Wildlife Sanctuary, Raptor Center and Totems for Ketchikan..wondering if any of you did it and was it worth it?  Or is there something better!  Thanks!


----------



## Kathymford

sleepydog25 said:


> I'm not called Slydog for no good reason!    Luv's birthday is Tuesday, and while it shall remain numberless, let's just say it's a milestone.  Unknown to her, I've been making plans, plans that involved a lot of subterfuge and secrecy.  Well, the cat's out of the bag, so to speak, as I just gave her a special card that included the following instructions:  "Pack for 5 days.  Warm days/cool nights."  After I let that bit of news settle in, I told her the destination:  Disney Land!  She's never been, and though I was stationed in SoCal years ago, it's been over two decades so it will seem new to me, too.  At any rate, we're flying out early tomorrow morning and wont' be back until Friday late.  If you have any updates for Page 1 of our thread, please be aware I might not be able to add your trip until I return.  Okay, off to pack!



You're coming to my side of the coast!! Enjoy!!!  It should be a great time to come!!


----------



## Turn the Page

Happy Easter everyone!!!!  May your Easter Sunday be better than mine was.

I spent my Easter with the future in-laws and it did not go well.


----------



## jimmytammy

Turn the Page said:


> Happy Easter everyone!!!!  May your Easter Sunday be better than mine was.
> 
> I spent my Easter with the future in-laws and it did not go well.



Sorry things didnt go well for you.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Luvvwl!!!!

Yall have fun!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Sleepy - what a nice birthday surprise for luv!  Have a great week!  And the celebration begins.....

Turn the Page - so sorry your Easter experience with future family was less than desirable.  

Hi Blossom   Have never done the Alaskan cruise so I can't help with that.  It's just so exciting planning such an adventure.

Maria - thanks for sharing the egg pics.  Just beautiful!

Mid 70's today in Ohio and...... only 11 more sleeps.....


----------



## eliza61

Turn the Page said:


> Happy Easter everyone!!!!  May your Easter Sunday be better than mine was.
> 
> I spent my Easter with the future in-laws and it did not go well.



Ouch!!

  Let may say I share your pain.  My relationship with my MIL is wonderful *NOW* but that definitely took some time to develop.

LOL, first of all Dh's dad was from Europe and had a very let's just say "odd" view of America.  While he admired the USA he definitely did not want his son marrying an American.
Next, MIL and FIL hated each other with nuclear capability but stayed together because that generation just did not get divorced especially since they were Catholic.  Let's just say we had some very interesting dinners together.

Hang in there.


----------



## eliza61

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY LUVVWL!!​*
Hope your day is Magical


----------



## Corinne

DiznyDi said:


> Mid 70's today in Ohio and...... only 11 more sleeps.....



*Di*-I'm jealous ( on both counts!)


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Turn the Page said:


> Happy Easter everyone!!!!  May your Easter Sunday be better than mine was.
> 
> I spent my Easter with the future in-laws and it did not go well.



Family holidays - oh the fun!  So sorry that it was not the best of days.  My FIL passed away long before I met DH and MIL just shortly after we married.  And thankfully DH did quite well when my Mom moved in with us the last couple years of her life.  However - just the past Thanksgiving was rather a holiday for the ages in my side of the family.  



blossomz said:


> Hello groupies!  Happy Easter..I'm wondering if any of you have done Disney's Alaska cruise.  I've booked the Rainforest Wildlife Sanctuary, Raptor Center and Totems for Ketchikan..wondering if any of you did it and was it worth it?  Or is there something better!  Thanks!



We did an Alaskan cruise for my nephews wedding 2 years ago however it wasn't Disney although they all make most of the same stops.  But we didn't do that excursion!  In Ketchikan we just winged it and ended up walking around town and going to the Lumberjack show although I came very close to going on a seaplane tour and wish I had.  I spoke to a couple of people who did the Wildlife/totem tour and it sounded like they had really enjoyed it and it's one I'd be considering about if we ever went back.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Kathymford said:


> You're coming to my side of the coast!! Enjoy!!!  It should be a great time to come!!



Where do you live Kathy?  My Dad's sister lived in Long Beach so though I grew up in MN I also got to make trips to DL every few years as a kid when we would visit.  Thought it was _wonderful_ that DL was so close to them!


----------



## rusafee1183

blossomz said:


> Hello groupies!  Happy Easter..I'm wondering if any of you have done Disney's Alaska cruise.  I've booked the Rainforest Wildlife Sanctuary, Raptor Center and Totems for Ketchikan..wondering if any of you did it and was it worth it?  Or is there something better!  Thanks!



We did an Alaskan cruise last May, but with Norwegian and not DCL. I hated the cruise line, but Alaska was one of the most incredible places we have ever seen. In Juneau, we went to the Mendenhall glacier, in Ketchikan we also winged it and just spent a lot of time on Creek Street shopping and wandering around taking photos. When we were in Skagway was when we did an amazing excursion through Dyea Dave. It was a tour through the Yukon up to Emerald Lake. They give you the option to go up one way and take the train back, take the train up and take the tour back (both additional costs for the train ticket) or take the tour round trip. We did the tour RT, and it was awesome! It was like half the cost of any tour on the ship. 

I know you asked specifically about Ketchikan, but I figured this was worth mentioning! We really loved that excursion and recommend it all the time!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## blossomz

Thanks for the Alaska advice!  I'm so tempted by the floatplanes but I was told if the weather is bad (mid-July) we could be left with nothing!  I'm torn!!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

blossomz said:


> Thanks for the Alaska advice!  I'm so tempted by the floatplanes but I was told if the weather is bad (mid-July) we could be left with nothing!  I'm torn!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



We woke up to a nice day which is why I almost went with the plane but didn't feel like heading out alone that day and nobody else wanted to.   

I'll say that in Skagway we did the White hall train/bus tour back with a stop in Liarsville (where they mentioned they had just been approved to work with Disney cruises).  Liarsville was a cute add on but not a destination for us but the train was great.  And in Juneau we did a whale/wildlife watch that was excellent.  Actually we did not pre-book a single tour and just saw how the weather was and then got into something and never had a problem although I know that a few tours were sold out but it's not impossible to wing it.  Same thing with a Bahamas cruise with my cousin - nothing pre-booked for tours.  In Ketchikan there are a lot of tour operators right when you get off the boat and I think that would be the easiest place if you wanted to just wait and see about weather for the planes.  But then we're pretty easy going about if we get things or not.  We also were on NCL - actually liked the cruise a lot.


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi said:


> ...... only 11 more sleeps.....



She is referring to me . . . DiznyDi has only 9 more sleeps . . believe me!


----------



## Turn the Page

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Family holidays - oh the fun!  So sorry that it was not the best of days.  My FIL passed away long before I met DH and MIL just shortly after we married.  And thankfully DH did quite well when my Mom moved in with us the last couple years of her life.  However - just the past Thanksgiving was rather a holiday for the ages in my side of the family.



I generally get along with them well, the issue is DSD4 has issues.  Definitely behavioral issues and quite possibly more.  The IL's can't admit there might be something wrong and that causes tension.  Yesterday, as usual, DSD was bouncing off the walls and not listening when BF and I told her to settle down so eventually I put her in time out so until she calmed down.  As usual, she threw a scream fit while in there and I told MIL that it just kills BF when she throws a fit like that and she said "oh it kills me too.  I can't stand to hear a child cry."  I told her that frankly it doesn't bother me when DSD throws a fit like that.  She has to learn to listen and that she doesn't get her way all the time and MIL said "the reason it doesn't bother you is because DSD isn't your blood."  Gee thanks.  BF is absolutely furious with his mother now.  Fun times.


----------



## Corinne

Dizny Dad said:


> She is referring to me . . . DiznyDi has only 9 more sleeps . . believe me!



I get that! I'm just like Di!


----------



## Kathymford

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Where do you live Kathy?  My Dad's sister lived in Long Beach so though I grew up in MN I also got to make trips to DL every few years as a kid when we would visit.  Thought it was _wonderful_ that DL was so close to them!



I live in Torrance; about 10 miles north of Long Beach (maybe less!). In fact, I went to college at Long Beach State!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Glad you liked the egg photos guys! The GF pastry chefs created them. I always enjoy the gingerbread house there so now I can add the eggs to the list of things to see.  

Oh wow....so sorry *Turn The Page*.....your future MIL never should have made the comment about you "not being blood". Very hurtful and mean.  



*HAPPY BIRTHDAY LUVVWL!!*


----------



## twokats

*Turn The Page* blending families is hard enough without hurtful comments like that from the in-laws.  Hang in there and good luck in the future.

Happy Birthday LUV!! 
Hope it is the best.


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Luv!!!*


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday luv!*


... so, what's everyone doing today?


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Dizny Di!!!!


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday Luv!!!* have a wonderful day!!!! Hope you are having a magical birthday trip!!!


----------



## rusafee1183

Happy birthday Luv! I hope you and Sly are having a fabulous trip.  

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## blossomz

hey!  It's Disney Di's birthday!  Woo hoo!  . Hope it's great!


----------



## Muushka

TTP (Turn the Page, sorry, you will soon see how lazy I am with screen names!), I'm sorry about what happened.  I hope that things improve with your new family.  


*Lets see, 2 birthdays.  Luv, Di....Luv, Di....Luv, Di*


*Happy Birthday to 2 fabulous gals!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Luv!*

I hope you're having a great time celebrating at Disneyland!


----------



## blossomz

Happy Birthday Luv!


----------



## Dizny Dad

_*Happy Birthday Sweetheart!!*_

This wish comes a day early, but I hope your Birthday Celebration tomorrow is as magnificent as you are!

Just think, together we are embarking on a new decade in our lives; a time to reflect on the past, and to create new dreams for our future.  Years ago I asked you to _come grow old with me, the best is yet to be_.

Hold tight - the best is at hand . . . . . so let's go to Disney World!!!

(10 more sleeps)


----------



## Corinne

Dizny Dad said:


> _*Happy Birthday Sweetheart!!*_
> 
> This wish comes a day early, but I hope your Birthday Celebration tomorrow is as magnificent as you are!
> 
> Just think, together we are embarking on a new decade in our lives; a time to reflect on the past, and to create new dreams for our future.  Years ago I asked you to _come grow old with me, the best is yet to be_.
> 
> Hold tight - the best is at hand . . . . . so let's go to Disney World!!!
> 
> (10 more sleeps)



Awwww!!!!   so sweet!!!!!!

I must admit I thought I was losing it! I thought *Sly * had said *Luv's* bday was today, but many groupies posted birthday wishes yesterday, so I thought I was late!  Now I see wishes for our *Di* early too!  Stop confusing me people!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Hello, Groupies!  Just checking in from the GCH, DL, & CA Park.  Today has been a fantabulous day for Luv's actual birthday. Started with Starbucks (which sits mere moments from our room) and pixie dust, Disneyland style. Our cashier at S'bux also works in DL, and she was so nice to chat with at 6:20 a.m.  After a bit, she asked us to wait for just a moment. She came back with three FP-like tickets good for any ride but Radiator Springs!  She literally made me tear up. Since we hit DL for EMH this morning, we were able to save all those fix for CA. DL was awesome, and we hit nearly every single ride we wanted with minimal waits. After that, it was off to CA for the afternoon where we did CA Screamin, ToT, and Soarin using those gifted tix. Amazing!  We had a long day yesterday--happy as it was--and experienced a few less than stellar moments (long wait times, overcrowded park, mediocre food), so today was extra special. We are headed out to Carthay Circle to eat then on to the World of Color show after that. 

Luv says to tell all "thank you for all the warm wishes on my birthday--you guys are awesome!". To that, we extend our happy birthday wishes to Di. We know that technically it is tomorrow, but we are jumping the gun!  We'll check in later!


----------



## DiznyDi

Corinne, JT likes to post Bday's a day early.  Kinda of a 'get ready'....

Today is luv's birthday.  Happy Birthday Luv!  Hope you and sleepy and enjoying a fantastic time in Disneyland!

Tomorrow is my birthday.  Today I'm still part of the 59 and holding club.  Tomorrow I become an emeritus member    Meanwhile, DDad's still part of the club.


----------



## Corinne

DiznyDi said:


> Corinne, JT likes to post Bday's a day early.  Kinda of a 'get ready'....
> 
> Today is luv's birthday.  Happy Birthday Luv!  Hope you and sleepy and enjoying a fantastic time in Disneyland!
> 
> Tomorrow is my birthday.  Today I'm still part of the 59 and holding club.  Tomorrow I become an emeritus member    Meanwhile, DDad's still part of the club.



I don't know why, but I've never noticed Jimmy posting birthdays a day early!


----------



## Kathymford

sleepydog25 said:


> Hello, Groupies!  Just checking in from the GCH, DL, & CA Park.  Today has been a fantabulous day for Luv's actual birthday. Started with Starbucks (which sits mere moments from our room) and pixie dust, Disneyland style. Our cashier at S'bux also works in DL, and she was so nice to chat with at 6:20 a.m.  After a bit, she asked us to wait for just a moment. She came back with three FP-like tickets good for any ride but Radiator Springs!  She literally made me tear up. Since we hit DL for EMH this morning, we were able to save all those fix for CA. DL was awesome, and we hit nearly every single ride we wanted with minimal waits. After that, it was off to CA for the afternoon where we did CA Screamin, ToT, and Soarin using those gifted tix. Amazing!  We had a long day yesterday--happy as it was--and experienced a few less than stellar moments (long wait times, overcrowded park, mediocre food), so today was extra special. We are headed out to Carthay Circle to eat then on to the World of Color show after that.
> 
> Luv says to tell all "thank you for all the warm wishes on my birthday--you guys are awesome!". To that, we extend our happy birthday wishes to Di. We know that technically it is tomorrow, but we are jumping the gun!  We'll check in later!



I'm glad the trip got better for you both. As a local, I can tell you that we find that the food is so much better now in CA than in DL. Although, we do love the tried and true places in DL (friend chicken and corn dogs!), CA just has more variety! I am surprised to hear that it was still crowded yesterday. DBF and I both have Friday off, so I think we're going to head on over.

Enjoy the rest of your stay!


----------



## Muushka

Corinne said:


> I don't know why, but I've never noticed Jimmy posting birthdays a day early!



It actually started with me and I think he just carried on the tradition.
It gives everyone ample time to say Happy Birthday!


----------



## ottawagreg

Does this count as a hidden Mickey?  I'm not very good a finding them.  Not enough patience I guess.


----------



## Muushka

Yes, he is a cutie, isn't he.  Good job!


----------



## twinklebug

ottawagreg said:


> Does this count as a hidden Mickey?  I'm not very good a finding them.  Not enough patience I guess.



Sure is! But I noticed over the last trip someone vandalized him and broke his nose off (your pic shows this)  I wonder if owners ask for him to be repaired if they'll do so, they may not even be aware.


----------



## twokats

Corinne said:


> I don't know why, but I've never noticed Jimmy posting birthdays a day early!



We have been doing that for a while. . . confusing to some, but that way we have two days to get the wishes in, although sometimes there are stragglers.

Happy Birthday Di
Welcome to the 6th decade of life.  I am glad to have you join me.  I haven't got to enjoy mine much since I have spent the bulk of it recuperating from the breaks, but I think the best is yet to come.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Di! 

Enjoy your special day!!!*​


----------



## Corinne

Muushka said:


> It actually started with me and I think he just carried on the tradition.
> It gives everyone ample time to say Happy Birthday!



I like it!! Of course, I'm still late many times!!  But, not today!

*Happy Birthday Di!!!!*

Hope you have a fabulous day!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Sorry for the confusion Corrine, Muushka is right, she started it all( so we will blame her )but in all seriousness, I do it because I know I will miss someones special day if I dont.  You know how life gets in the way sometimes, and you forget things, well thats me And besides, I fear sleepy may fire me if I dont keep up

Sleepy, glad you and Luv are having a great trip!  Sounds like fun, and apparently, you didnt need a luggage carrier afterall

*Question, does anyone know if special food kiosks stay open during special events like F&W and F&G during extra magic hrs.?*


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> *Question, does anyone know if special food kiosks stay open during special events like F&W and F&G during extra magic hrs.?*



No they are not.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY DIANE!!!






HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY LUV!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Di !!! Hang on to those 50's!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy one day belated birthday to LUV!!! But you are still in DL so the birthday never ends!!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Hi, all.  Just checking in.  I hope everybody is well and happy.  Can't wait until May 10.  Going to hit our sister resort at the Grand Californian for a week.


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> Sorry for the confusion Corrine, Muushka is right, she started it all( so we will blame her )but in all seriousness, I do it because I know I will miss someones special day if I dont.  You know how life gets in the way sometimes, and you forget things, well thats me And besides, I fear sleepy may fire me if I dont keep up


 

Please no apologies! I am so grateful you post the birthdays!! Thanks Jimmy!!


----------



## rusafee1183

Dizny Dad said:


> _*Happy Birthday Sweetheart!!*_
> 
> This wish comes a day early, but I hope your Birthday Celebration tomorrow is as magnificent as you are!
> 
> Just think, together we are embarking on a new decade in our lives; a time to reflect on the past, and to create new dreams for our future.  Years ago I asked you to _come grow old with me, the best is yet to be_.
> 
> Hold tight - the best is at hand . . . . . so let's go to Disney World!!!
> 
> (10 more sleeps)



So sweet.  I should show this to my DH and teach him a thing or two....   


HAPPY BIRTHDAY DI! 



sleepydog25 said:


> Hello, Groupies!  Just checking in from the GCH, DL, & CA Park.  Today has been a fantabulous day for Luv's actual birthday. Started with Starbucks (which sits mere moments from our room) and pixie dust, Disneyland style. Our cashier at S'bux also works in DL, and she was so nice to chat with at 6:20 a.m.  After a bit, she asked us to wait for just a moment. She came back with three FP-like tickets good for any ride but Radiator Springs!  She literally made me tear up. Since we hit DL for EMH this morning, we were able to save all those fix for CA. DL was awesome, and we hit nearly every single ride we wanted with minimal waits. After that, it was off to CA for the afternoon where we did CA Screamin, ToT, and Soarin using those gifted tix. Amazing!  We had a long day yesterday--happy as it was--and experienced a few less than stellar moments (long wait times, overcrowded park, mediocre food), so today was extra special. We are headed out to Carthay Circle to eat then on to the World of Color show after that.
> 
> Luv says to tell all "thank you for all the warm wishes on my birthday--you guys are awesome!". To that, we extend our happy birthday wishes to Di. We know that technically it is tomorrow, but we are jumping the gun!  We'll check in later!



Sounds like you guys are having a blast, and that is really cool about the FP's! What an awesome barista  Sorry you guys ran into a few not so great experiences. It's a bummer when that happens at Disney, but it's true that a bad day at Disney beats a good day at work.  Hopefully dinner will make up for it!


----------



## sleepydog25

wildernessDad said:


> Hi, all.  Just checking in.  I hope everybody is well and happy.  Can't wait until May 10.  Going to hit our sister resort at the Grand Californian for a week.



Here now and enjoying it. Will fill in our experiences here upon our return.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary Muushka(and Mr. Muushka, aka Chuck)!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks Julie!

Well folks, we are headed to Manteo(Outer Banks) for a long much needed weekend after Tammy's tax season over plus CaptD and me going like madmen trying to keep up with work load at the retirement community where we remodel.  Glad to have the work but the completion dates have been piling on lately.  Dont really need to go off this weekend but as my Dad says you will never go if you dont plan
So, hoping we will have internet but if yall dont see me for a few days, ypu will know why


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Anniversary Muush & Mr. Muush*

Have a great day!


----------



## Corinne

*JT and CaptD*have a great time in the Outer Banks! Would love to visit there someday.  My best friend is obsessed, and visits there every year--a tad bit like her friend is with WDW


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> *JT and CaptD*have a great time in the Outer Banks! Would love to visit there someday.  My best friend is obsessed, and visits there every year--a tad bit like her friend is with WDW



As all can see, internet is good
Corinne, we love the Manteo area and it is a good base to work from.  It is on the sound side of the water, beach at Nags Head 10 min drive.  The Lost Colony of Roanoke is located at Manteo, Andy Griffith lived here until his recent passing, his DW still lives here, Kitty Hawk where the Wright Brothers took flight 15 min drive, Bodie Lighthouse maybe 15 min drive.  Quaint little village with all locals, lots of history, really great seafood places close by, etc.


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> As all can see, internet is good
> Corinne, we love the Manteo area and it is a good base to work from.  It is on the sound side of the water, beach at Nags Head 10 min drive.  The Lost Colony of Roanoke is located at Manteo, Andy Griffith lived here until his recent passing, his DW still lives here, Kitty Hawk where the Wright Brothers took flight 15 min drive, Bodie Lighthouse maybe 15 min drive.  Quaint little village with all locals, lots of history, really great seafood places close by, etc.



Have fun *Jimmytammy*! I have always wanted to visit the Outer Banks!!! Sounds like a great place. Please send pics!!!


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> As all can see, internet is good
> Corinne, we love the Manteo area and it is a good base to work from.  It is on the sound side of the water, beach at Nags Head 10 min drive.  The Lost Colony of Roanoke is located at Manteo, Andy Griffith lived here until his recent passing, his DW still lives here, Kitty Hawk where the Wright Brothers took flight 15 min drive, Bodie Lighthouse maybe 15 min drive.  Quaint little village with all locals, lots of history, really great seafood places close by, etc.



Sounds fabulous!!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Anniversary Muushka(and Mr. Muushka, aka Chuck)!!!!


 Our wishes for a happy anniversary, too!  We'll be on the road (and in the sky tomorrow) so didn't want to forget.  Have fun in the OBX, JT!


----------



## twokats

Jimmy, hope y'all have a great time.  Relax and take a break!


Happy Anniversary Barb and Chuck!!
Have a good one and I know you are looking forward to the Panama Canal!!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Groupies are the best!*

Thank you all for your birthday wishes!  I had a wonderful day.  DDad took the day off  and spent it with me.  We didn't do anything special, just ran some errands and did a little shopping.  Having Rich home unexpectedly for the day was a very special gift!  Our friends called and invited us out for dinner.  So the day ended with this marvelous meal at an old mansion. What a birthday!

I'm officially now an emeritus member of the 59 and holding club


----------



## DiznyDi

*Wishing Muush and Mr. Muush the happiest Anniversary ever!*

Any special plans for your day?  Enjoy your celebration!


----------



## DiznyDi

JT, you and the family need to have a relaxing and enjoyable week-end!  Looks like there's lots to see and do.  I hope you have some sunny weather!

sleepy looks like your trip is coming to an end just as JT is beginning his.  Hope you and luv enjoyed your time in sunny California!

Hi wildernessDad.  Nice hearing from you.  Won't be long until you're in single digits.


----------



## Muushka

Have a nice time at the OBX JT.

It is good to see WD 

Di, your birthday celebration sounds wonderful.

Keep having fun Sleepy and Birthday Girl

Thank you all for the anniversary wishes, we appreciate it.  And to celebrate the anniversary, my milestone birthday, we are going on the Panama Canal cruise!  Bobbiwoz is also on the cruise along with a very nice bunch of people.  Can you tell I am excited!!!  Not too much longer now!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy Anniversary to Muushka and her hubby!!!


----------



## Nicoal13

Groupies!! I've missed you all.  Not sure why my absence was so long.  I don't think I've been on the disboards since November when I took DS for a week long trip to our home. 

Happy Anniversary Barb! Here is to many more!!

I think this long winter just had me hibernating and not communicating really.  

DS and I had a fabulous trip the week before November. Weather was perfect, crowds were very low, MagicBands worked great. We met Marty Sklar at the DVC member event and he signed our copy of his book. What a great experience.

Now I'm realizing it has been over 5 months since we came back and I don't have any current plans to visit WDW anytime soon. Something must be done. LOL.  

However, we do have a trip planned to Topsail Island in NC at the end of July with DH's family to celebrate his parents 40th wedding anniversary.  So that has taken up the vacation budget for now. 

Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## sleepydog25

Luv and I are boarded for the flight home. Truly had a magical time at DL, but we are ready for home.   More to come later!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happy Anniversary to Muushka and her Mr!​


----------



## Corinne

DiznyDi said:


> *Groupies are the best!*
> 
> Thank you all for your birthday wishes!  I had a wonderful day.  DDad took the day off  and spent it with me.  We didn't do anything special, just ran some errands and did a little shopping.  Having Rich home unexpectedly for the day was a very special gift!  Our friends called and invited us out for dinner.  So the day ended with this marvelous meal at an old mansion. What a birthday!
> 
> I'm officially now an emeritus member of the 59 and holding club



Sounds like a perfect birthday, Di!!


----------



## Corinne

*Muush*-your cruise sounds like it's going to be a great time!

*Wilderness dad and Nicoal!*

We're heading to VT tomorrow, we're having dinner with some other parents from the team and our sons, then attending the banquet on Sunday.  Very bittersweet for us.  Graduation is just two weeks away!


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy Safe travels!!

Nicoal Glad to c u back here.  Cool on meeting Marty Sklar, I am reading his book now and really enjoying.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Sleepy Safe travels!!
> 
> Nicoal Glad to c u back here.  Cool on meeting Marty Sklar, I am reading his book now and really enjoying.


Agree with JT--good to see you back on here Nicoal.    We're home, safe and sound.  Originally, we were scheduled to leave LAX at 12:45 pm, into DFW at 5:45, depart at 6:45 for CLT, and arrive there at 10:05 p.m.  We got to the airport early, and our flight (American Airlines) was suddenly listed as leaving 20 mins late.  Talking with a service rep, she felt the flight would leave at least 45 mins late, thus putting our connection in jeopardy.  Twenty minutes and hundreds of keystrokes later, she had us and our luggage switched to US Airways on a nonstop that got us into CLT 90 mins earlier than originally planned.  For a change, the airlines didn't annoy us but actually helped.    It was a great trip, and soon I'll do a quick contrast between DL and WDW.  They are world's apart in some respects.  Anyway, it's good to be home.


----------



## Turn the Page

Whew, finals week is finally over.  Happy Birthday and anniversary to any that I missed in my absence.  To anyone in the World or heading there soon have a great time.  

In some great news in my world, FI finally agreed to get DSD4 evaluated by the local intermediate school district which is fabulous.  I have been concerned for quite some time that she may have issues and we are finally doing something about it.  Her first evaluation is on Thursday.


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy Welcome Home!  Looking forward to the DL/WDW comparisons

Turn The Page, glad to hear things are progressing for your loved one.  It is worth a lot once you get some diagnosis and know how to proceed with the little ones.  Been down that road ourselves with our DS, and it is so enlightening when you get some direction on things that arent so obvious.


----------



## Turn the Page

jimmytammy said:


> Sleepy Welcome Home!  Looking forward to the DL/WDW comparisons
> 
> Turn The Page, glad to hear things are progressing for your loved one.  It is worth a lot once you get some diagnosis and know how to proceed with the little ones.  Been down that road ourselves with our DS, and it is so enlightening when you get some direction on things that arent so obvious.



Thank you so much.  It has been rough around here the last few months.  At this point I would just be happy for some advice and the suggestion of a reevaluation later on.  We'll see what they say.

FI is now worried about catching blowback from certain quarters (I am pretty sure he means his mother) for even getting her checked out.  That is so unfortunate.  There is such a stigma attached to behavioral and developmental issues that sometimes people just can't admit what is staring them in the face and sadly it's the kids who suffer for it.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Sleepy Welcome Home!  Looking forward to the DL/WDW comparisons
> 
> Turn The Page, glad to hear things are progressing for your loved one.  It is worth a lot once you get some diagnosis and know how to proceed with the little ones.  Been down that road ourselves with our DS, and it is so enlightening when you get some direction on things that arent so obvious.


Thanks, JT!  In short, DL is a wonderful place to visit, and we left with a lifetime of superb memories.  However, it's more laid-back, not as commercialized, and less exploitative.  It's a more intimate experience in those regards and brings down the hype a notch or two.  That's not either a bad thing or a good thing, just an observation.  Instead, DL itself seems more like the slightly reserved older brother to the young gun WDW.  

As for the comparison between GCH and WL/VWL, we gotta say that our home resort wins out.  The GCH is a great hotel, but it feels more like a hotel than a resort destination.  The theming, while spectacular, isn't full of fun, whimsy, or imagination like the Lodge.  You don't get that same sense of awe when you walk in the doors nor the energy that WL exudes.  Most strikingly, the music is just all wrong:  no stirring melodies or bravado chords, just a peaceful, melancholic blend of mood music with lots of woodwinds and violins.  Luv and I began calling the hotel the "Grand Florwilderness."  That being said, it was a special place to stay.

Okay, off to unpack now that groceries for the week have been bought. . .


----------



## blossomz

happy belated anniversary Muush!  And wow..what a great cruise. You guys will have!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Safe and uneventful return trip *Sleepydog*!!!

*Nicoal13*....nice to see you back


----------



## sleepydog25

Wow.  No posts today.  Let me be the first and apparently the only.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

The days not quite over Sleepy!  



Kathymford said:


> I live in Torrance; about 10 miles north of Long Beach (maybe less!). In fact, I went to college at Long Beach State!



Very close!  If I recall correctly one of my cousins went to Long Beach State too.  



sleepydog25 said:


> Thanks, JT!  In short, DL is a wonderful place to visit, and we left with a lifetime of superb memories.  However, it's more laid-back, not as commercialized, and less exploitative.  It's a more intimate experience in those regards and brings down the hype a notch or two.  That's not either a bad thing or a good thing, just an observation.  Instead, DL itself seems more like the slightly reserved older brother to the young gun WDW.
> 
> As for the comparison between GCH and WL/VWL, we gotta say that our home resort wins out.  The GCH is a great hotel, but it feels more like a hotel than a resort destination.  The theming, while spectacular, isn't full of fun, whimsy, or imagination like the Lodge.  You don't get that same sense of awe when you walk in the doors nor the energy that WL exudes.  Most strikingly, the music is just all wrong:  no stirring melodies or bravado chords, just a peaceful, melancholic blend of mood music with lots of woodwinds and violins.  Luv and I began calling the hotel the "Grand Florwilderness."  That being said, it was a special place to stay.
> 
> Okay, off to unpack now that groceries for the week have been bought. . .



Whew - glad to hear that my favorite VGC didn't reach the top of someone else's list!    (I've admitted this before on the Groupies thread and not been banned yet! lol)  Sounds like you had a great trip though!  I think the slightly older reserved brother comparison is quite good.  Being such a locals park changes the vibe a fair amount when comparing to WDW - just little more laid back attitude.  What always amazes me is the crowd control the DL CM's can do.  Simply masters at it in the more compact space.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The days not quite over Sleepy!
> 
> 
> 
> Very close!  If I recall correctly one of my cousins went to Long Beach State too.
> 
> 
> 
> Whew - glad to hear that my favorite VGC didn't reach the top of someone else's list!    (I've admitted this before on the Groupies thread and not been banned yet! lol)  Sounds like you had a great trip though!  I think the slightly older reserved brother comparison is quite good.  Being such a locals park changes the vibe a fair amount when comparing to WDW - just little more laid back attitude.  What always amazes me is the crowd control the DL CM's can do.  Simply masters at it in the more compact space.


*KathyM* - I was stationed in Riverside back in the late 80s.  Can't say as I ever made it to Torrance much.  

*KAT* - We didn't actually stay DVC as nothing was available for that time frame, so we went with a courtyard view room in the main hotel (the monorail whizzed right by our window; Starbucks and World of Disney shopping store were a stone's throw away, though you had to walk through the hotel to get to them).  I don't think staying in a DVC room would have made a difference, though.  The room was still lovely and spacious.  Yes, the queues for rides at DL require some great imagination and a bit more work from the CMs than those at WDW.  I had forgotten about the laid-back, SoCal vibe over the years.  That being said, I was surprised by the major line-cutting happening at DL and DCA.  It appeared to us that a major strategy employed by many park patrons is to have one or two in their group run ahead to a ride while the others hang back or even ride another attraction.  When the lagging group catches up, they cut ahead  to rejoin their family and/or friends.  It was quite prevalent every day and for the majority of the rides we rode.  Overall, however, it was a fantastic trip.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Sleepy* - I've stayed in the hotel side at GC a few times too.  And I've had one of the courtyard rooms - kind of fun watching the monorail go by and it's _very_ convenient to get out to DTD.  The decor is similar although in general the size of the rooms is a bit smaller than the studios on the Villas side.  It literally is my favorite studio design thank goodness since that saves me lots of points over the 1BR we usually go for at WDW!  Although we've also done a 1BR once and it is also my favorite 1BR layout.      Bummer on the line cutting although we see it frequently at WDW.  You may be correct that it happens more at DL though since I think the locals have it down to a science on how to maximize their time.  When I first started returning to DL I found the differences a bit disconcerting - it's was similar but just different enough to throw me off.  Another trip or two to get re-orientated and I really embrace those differences now.


----------



## Kathymford

As one of those locals at DL, I truly hate most of the other local's actions in general. It's like "we" feel like we own the parks. Lol. Granted, I would love for everyone to "get of my park" (lol) but you can still have a little respect for others. 

I love VGC, but it was my first DVC experience/love. I've since fallen in love with the FL resorts and our wonderful lodge especially. It just feels more like vacation to me. And that goes for the parks too.


----------



## sleepydog25

I suppose I did so by implication, but I didn't mean to knock the locals at DL and DCA.  My sincere apologies as truly my focus was only that we noticed the number and scale of those who were rejoining family and friends farther toward the front of the line.  I didn't think that such actions might be the result of a "locals" type familiarity at all, just that it frequently did happen.  We usually see the same thing at WDW on a ride or two, and certainly needing to stop at a bathroom with a child or grabbing a quick drink of water is understandable.  That seems normal.  What we found different was the size of the joiners and the frequency with which it happened.  Except for perhaps a mere handful of short lines, there were "joiners" at every single ride.  The numbers ranged from three to as many as eight.  In a couple of cases, we heard the people in line talking to each other about hoping their other family members made it in time because they were off doing another ride.  To be fair, all of that did little to alter our view of DL--we loved it!  We especially enjoyed the more intimate feel, the sense of legacy and history that WDW doesn't quite have, the unique feel of parks, and the CS/QS food was so much better.  We'll go back.


----------



## DiznyDi

Nice having you back sleepy!  I hope someday to stay at the VGC.  I particularly enjoy the Arts & Crafts, Mission style of decor and architecture.

Only 4 more sleeps.  Granny, Blossom, DDad and I have a mini-meet planned.  I'll be pretty busy these next few days, but lookout Friday - Florida here we come!

Happy Monday!


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi said:


> . . . . . . . Only 4 more sleeps.  . . . . . . . . .



Maybe for me . . .but, hey Groupies, can you just feel it in her excitement that there may be one or two sleeps left for her?  I love how the excitement builds in our home for so many things in life.  It is one of her greatest attributes!

(not _the_ greatest, but come on, some things need to be left unsaid . . . )


----------



## Granny

Looking forward to a couple of mini-meets in the upcoming trip.  As Di said, we will be meeting up with her, Rich & blossomz.  And later in the stay, we'll meet up with Eliza & Kat4Disney.  

It's been a long time since we had an extended (more than a week) stay at WDW.  DW & I are looking forward to it (I think that may be a bit of an understatement).


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Sleepy*....I would drop Disney Guest Communication an email about the line-hopping. That should never be tolerated. Believe me---they listen. I've dropped 3 emails in the past 6 months about various issues and got a call from them at home all 3x.  

The GC sounds wonderful. Would love to see photos when you get a chance


----------



## sleepydog25

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Sleepy*....I would drop Disney Guest Communication an email about the line-hopping. That should never be tolerated. Believe me---they listen. I've dropped 3 emails in the past 6 months about various issues and got a call from them at home all 3x.
> 
> The GC sounds wonderful. Would love to see photos when you get a chance


I'll consider contacting them.  As for the pics, here are three to get folks started.  I'll post more as I get them uploaded.

*Front of GCH. . .it's almost impossible to get a clear shot without all the buses, vans, taxis, and shuttles constantly arriving.  In fact, that's our driver in the lower left corner just getting out of his vehicle.*




*The front sliding doors. . .also difficult to time since they're automatic and slide open whenever anyone walks near them from either direction.  I got lucky!




The back part of the hotel looking toward the Storytellers Cafe and Napa Rose




*I'll downsize the next set of pics.  Too lazy to do it right now.


----------



## Kathymford

sleepydog25 said:


> I suppose I did so by implication, but I didn't mean to knock the locals at DL and DCA.  My sincere apologies as truly my focus was only that we noticed the number and scale of those who were rejoining family and friends farther toward the front of the line.  I didn't think that such actions might be the result of a "locals" type familiarity at all, just that it frequently did happen.  We usually see the same thing at WDW on a ride or two, and certainly needing to stop at a bathroom with a child or grabbing a quick drink of water is understandable.  That seems normal.  What we found different was the size of the joiners and the frequency with which it happened.  Except for perhaps a mere handful of short lines, there were "joiners" at every single ride.  The numbers ranged from three to as many as eight.  In a couple of cases, we heard the people in line talking to each other about hoping their other family members made it in time because they were off doing another ride.  To be fair, all of that did little to alter our view of DL--we loved it!  We especially enjoyed the more intimate feel, the sense of legacy and history that WDW doesn't quite have, the unique feel of parks, and the CS/QS food was so much better.  We'll go back.



The DL locals are known for bad behavior, just not me, so no offense taken at all.  

In all seriousness, I am glad you guys had such a good time. She does have her charm doesn't she?


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> I'll consider contacting them.  As for the pics, here are three to get folks started.  I'll post more as I get them uploaded.
> 
> I'll downsize the next set of pics.  Too lazy to do it right now.




Slydog...great pictures and they do give a nice feel of the resort.  Those front doors are an awesome detail for the resort!  

Thanks for taking the time to share them with us.


----------



## mvndvm

Just wanted to post that one month from today, myself, DW, DD 12, DS 9, and DD 6, will be at VWL for our very first trip home as official DVC members (we stayed on DW boss' DVC points 7 years ago, gave us the fever).  In-laws (what's the abbreviation for that?) will also be joining us.  DW and I will also be celebrating our 15th anniversary.  Can you tell I'm pumped?!


----------



## sleepydog25

mvndvm said:


> Just wanted to post that one month from today, myself, DW, DD 12, DS 9, and DD 6, will be at VWL for our very first trip home as official DVC members (we stayed on DW boss' DVC points 7 years ago, gave us the fever).  In-laws (what's the abbreviation for that?) will also be joining us.  DW and I will also be celebrating our 15th anniversary.  Can you tell I'm pumped?!


Welcome aboard!  Happy to have you and even happier you'll be staying in your new "home!"    There are few better feelings than walking through those gigantic doors knowing this is your little slice of Disney heaven.  You've every reason to be excited.  As for the acronyms, you'll pick them up quickly.  I suspect there's a list on some thread somewhere if you really care to search them out, but they come easily enough.  In the meantime, in-laws are generally designated as ILs, e.g., mother-in-law becomes MIL, father-in-law becomes FIL, and so on.  At any rate, congrats on all the big news of the trip and your honeymoon.  DW and I were married at the Lodge just last July!  

Finally, if you're so inclined, shoot me a PM with the exact dates of your trip, and I'll post it on page one where we keep track of such things including trips, anniversaries, and birthdays.  I'm keeper of the trips/cruises section, and *jimmytammy* is the man to PM for anniversaries and birthdays.  Again, welcome home!!


----------



## DVCTigger

sleepydog25 said:


> Finally, if you're so inclined, shoot me a PM with the exact dates of your trip, and I'll post it on page one where we keep track of such things including trips, anniversaries, and birthdays.  I'm keeper of the trips/cruises section, and *jimmytammy* is the man to PM for anniversaries and birthdays.  Again, welcome home!!



So THAT'S how you all remember all the birthdays and anniversaries!! I just thought you were all that close and had such great memories!   Ever since our great trip to the Lodge in February, I've kept coming back to see what everyone in this wonderful group is up to!  Enjoy hearing about everyone's trips.  Excited that DH and I now have two trips (3 resorts - Aulani & Vero/SSR) planned through the end of this year.....plus a wedding.  And we are hoping to book 5 nights at the Grand at DL just after the new year for a small family trip.  Our Big boys (20 & 22) want to get in a couple days at Magic Mountain before some fun at Disney. It's been a long time since we all have been to DL, fingers crossed that we can get a villa!  
Happy Monday!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> I suppose I did so by implication, but I didn't mean to knock the locals at DL and DCA.  My sincere apologies as truly my focus was only that we noticed the number and scale of those who were rejoining family and friends farther toward the front of the line.



Enjoying the pictures Sleepy!

I'm not a local but since it came up with one of my responses I'll just say that I wasn't taking it as a knock against the locals.  To me it's just one of those slightly different aspects.  I know I can virtually feel how much more familiar people are with the DL parks (ie - lots of people that go frequently) vs WDW that has a higher percentage that are visiting for the first and maybe only time.  Funny thing is what bugs me more is when a group is going to enter an attraction and one or two are definitely dragging behind and rather than waiting until they catch up the rest all run on in and expect the rest to weave their way thru to get to them.  Something about that seems impolite to both their friends or family and the rest of people in the line.  And happens at all parks.


----------



## Corinne

Great pics *Sly!* keep 'Em coming please! I have not been to DL since '94, and hope to return one day. My brother lived in CA for many years, so we visited there a number of times.

*Di & Dad* you two are adorable

*groupie meet* hope you will post some pics!


----------



## ottawagreg

Sleepy,

The third pic (back of bldg.) is quite impressive.  How does the VGC resort compare in  overall size to VWL?  Is the building as majestic as the Lodge? I have only seen generic pics from web pages and the like.  Architecture is very interesting to me and that building seems to have a lot of character.

We are getting close to our summer trip, less than sixty days.  Did the online check in and experience the joyful initiation of FP+.  I was going thru some pics from our last trip.  I must admit I'm looking forward to getting away. I like to walk down the boardwalk and enjoy the wilderness.  I don't see views like this in Illinois!!


----------



## sleepydog25

ottawagreg said:


> Sleepy,
> 
> The third pic (back of bldg.) is quite impressive.  How does the VGC resort compare in  overall size to VWL?  Is the building as majestic as the Lodge? I have only seen generic pics from web pages and the like.  Architecture is very interesting to me and that building seems to have a lot of character.
> 
> We are getting close to our summer trip, less than sixty days.  Did the online check in and experience the joyful initiation of FP+.  I was going thru some pics from our last trip.  I must admit I'm looking forward to getting away. I like to walk down the boardwalk and enjoy the wilderness.  I don't see views like this in Illinois!!


Hey, Greg!  It's rather difficult to ascertain just how big GCH is to WL and VWL combined, but my guess is it's a bit larger since GCH houses a conference center.  Likewise, I'm not exactly sure how the two DVC properties proper compare; however, I'm fairly certain the California version is larger.  I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong.  As you likely know, the same architect, Peter Dominick, designed both resorts (as well as AKL), thus they share similarities in visual appeal.  However, we found WL to be more massive, more majestic, and more Disney-fied in terms of theming.  GCH is more refined and elegant than WL, quieter, and doesn't exude the same Disney resort feel you get when hanging out at the Lodge.  We attributed that to the fact much (if not most) of the traffic to the DLR parks is considered local (20 million people in the general SoCal area) so the GCH is not a resort destination like most of the WDW resorts.  Second, with the conference center and spa, the GCH likely wants to retain a calmer profile; thus, the architecture reflects a greater sense of tranquility.  We began calling it the "Grand Florwilderness."    Even the music evokes a certain amount of serenity--no stirring anthems just light woodwinds, violins, and piano pieces.  In fact, a pianist plays soothing music nightly in the main lobby, though he does toss in the occasional Disney tune.  If you want the WL-style music, you have to hang outside the GCH entrance to DCA or walk over to the Disneyland Hotel and walk into the Frontier Tower.  There in the small lobby, you'll find a mockup of BTMRR and music that reminds you of our beloved Lodge.

As for the location, it's hard to beat GCH.  There is a gateway to DTD located less than a minute from the main lobby which puts you out about 60 steps from Starbucks  and about a three-minute walk to the bag check area to both parks.  Then, there is the guests-only entry to DCA which is a wonderful benefit to staying there (though I will say no one ever checked to see if we were actually staying at the GCH when we passed through the gate).  We didn't try the Storytellers' Cafe which has a Chip n Dale character meal, but we did eat breakfast at Whitewater Snacks, their version of a CS.  It's not as extensive as Roaring Fork, but they do make Mickey waffles to order!    Our last night's meal was at Napa Rose, and it was marvelous.

We actually do have lovely scenery where we live in the mountains of southwest Virginia, but there is still nothing quite like strolling through and around the Lodge on vacation.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> ... there is still nothing quite like strolling through and around the Lodge on vacation.



Can a get a big AMEN to that!


----------



## sleepydog25

granny said:


> can a get a big amen to that!


*amen!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Likewise, I'm not exactly sure how the two DVC properties proper compare; however, I'm fairly certain the California version is larger.



VGC is actually the smallest of all DVC resorts anywhere.  23 2BR lockoffs, 23 dedicated 2BR's and 2 GV's so it's less than 1/2 the size of VWL.  But I would guess that GC/VGC combined are a little larger than WL/VWL and as you mentioned they have the conference center too.  

An unusual and kind of interesting note is at the time they built VGC there was a larger section added and they are mentioned in the VGC documents and were actually part of the VGC project but not declared into the vacation club and never intended to be at least initially.  Anyway - they are GC rooms that look over the front entrance area and include a few rooms in the VGC section too.  The interior's are set up as standard hotel rooms.  I'd guess there is some agreement with GC at this time but there seems to be future potential for them to be brought back under the DVC wing.  



sleepydog25 said:


> There is a gateway to DTD located less than a minute from the main lobby which puts you out about 60 steps from Starbucks  and about a three-minute walk to the bag check area to both parks.



Ahhhhh.......






And since I was in my album pulling up the DTD entrance thought I'd share this.  It was the gift for being founding members at VGC.  Perhaps looking at it every day slightly influences it for favored status.  This also is in the 1 and 2BR villas at VGC so since we mostly stay studios there I only get to see it at home.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> VGC is actually the smallest of all DVC resorts anywhere.  23 2BR lockoffs, 23 dedicated 2BR's and 2 GV's so it's less than 1/2 the size of VWL.  But I would guess that GC/VGC combined are a little larger than WL/VWL and as you mentioned they have the conference center too.
> 
> An unusual and kind of interesting note is at the time they built VGC there was a larger section added and they are mentioned in the VGC documents and were actually part of the VGC project but not declared into the vacation club and never intended to be at least initially.  Anyway - they are GC rooms that look over the front entrance area and include a few rooms in the VGC section too.  The interior's are set up as standard hotel rooms.  I'd guess there is some agreement with GC at this time but there seems to be future potential for them to be brought back under the DVC wing.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since I was in my album pulling up the DTD entrance thought I'd share this.  It was the gift for being founding members at VGC.  Perhaps looking at it every day slightly influences it for favored status.  This also is in the 1 and 2BR villas at VGC so since we mostly stay studios there I only get to see it at home.


I knew someone would set me straight!  Maybe that's why it's so difficult to book.  I had to book our room as a cash reservation, and even with my military discount, it was still steep.  Ah, but it was wonderful!  Yep, that's the entrance to DTC in the first picture; bear a sharp right when you're through it, and there's Starbucks smiling at you.  I grind our beans and brew our coffee fresh every day, and when we drive to WDW (our usual mode of travel), we take a grinder and our beans.  Not easy to do when flying, so having Starbucks so close was ideal for us.  Do they ever actually close the gates of that entrance given how late DTD stays open?  Love the painting of GC.  Very reminiscent of the feel while there.    (I have a feeling the more time goes by, the better our trip will get!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> I knew someone would set me straight!  Maybe that's why it's so difficult to book.  I had to book our room as a cash reservation, and even with my military discount, it was still steep.  Ah, but it was wonderful!  Yep, that's the entrance to DTC in the first picture; bear a sharp right when you're through it, and there's Starbucks smiling at you.  I grind our beans and brew our coffee fresh every day, and when we drive to WDW (our usual mode of travel), we take a grinder and our beans.  Not easy to do when flying, so having Starbucks so close was ideal for us.  Do they ever actually close the gates of that entrance given how late DTD stays open?  Love the painting of GC.  Very reminiscent of the feel while there.    (I have a feeling the more time goes by, the better our trip will get!



The amount of the villas there definitely does make it far more difficult to book.  It's probably part of the reason that they still don't apply the rule of 4 to the DL hotels so people have some options to book closer to their stay because other than the odd night or two it's very very unlikely to get VGC.  

Starbucks is new and I know that DH is going to be especially happy to try it out on our next visit!  Coffee _IS_ one of the main food groups to him.  And yes, I have seen the large gates closed in the later evening hours more than once so I'd guess it's done every night.  There is a smaller locked man gate that you can get thru.  I think there was security there checking but it may go to just room key access at some hour of the night.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Love the pics *Sleepy*---more please?!!!


Welcome Home mvndvm...what a great way to celebrate an anniversary too!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday franandaj!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

I will 2nd that Amen!!  All in favor...

Sleepy
Love the pics, keep em coming, we will keep looking

Weathering the storms here, looks like today is our turn for the nasty stuff to rear its head.  Thundering now and rain is pouring in buckets, going back to bed sounds like a good option

Looking 4wd to our trip in a few days. Hope to catch up and say hey to fellow groupies that will be there at same time.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> I will 2nd that Amen!!  All in favor...
> 
> Sleepy
> Love the pics, keep em coming, we will keep looking
> 
> Weathering the storms here, looks like today is our turn for the nasty stuff to rear its head.  Thundering now and rain is pouring in buckets, going back to bed sounds like a good option
> 
> Looking 4wd to our trip in a few days. Hope to catch up and say hey to fellow groupies that will be there at same time.


Keep your head down, JT!  Hopefully, the worst will miss you guys.


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Morning Groupies!
First things first:
 *mvndvm*  I can't think of a nicer Anniversary stay than to have it at our beloved Lodge! I have a countdown app on my iPhone.  Its a wonderful way to begin my day seeing the days click off one-by-one.  Though admittedly when it says 235 thats just a tad bit disappointing - but at least there's a trip on the horizon    My current countdown reads 2!

* franandaj!* Wishing you the most magical of birthdays!

*sleepy and Kathy*, I've so enjoyed the sharing of your knowledge, photos and enthusiasm for VGC!  Thanks so much!

Well, we're 2 days out.  I guess today I'd better get the suitcases out and start packing.  We'll be at Boardwalk a few days then over to VWL. 
We're hoping to run into Granny and Mrs Granny while at Boardwalk.  It looks as if our first few days may be rather wet....


----------



## Dizny Dad

This morning DiznyDi whispered to me, just in case I was asleep, 2 more sleeps . . .that was at 4AM.  I thought we were still in the midst of the 3-day-out sleep, but no, that was officially over.  And as usual, our DiznyDog hears talking and thinks it is time to go out and have cookies . . . so goes the day.


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> This morning DiznyDi whispered to me, just in case I was asleep, 2 more sleeps . . .that was at 4AM.  I thought we were still in the midst of the 3-day-out sleep, but no, that was officially over.  And as usual, our DiznyDog hears talking and thinks it is time to go out and have cookies . . . so goes the day.


*Di* sounds just like *Luv*!  

Since there were some requests for pics from GCH, I've attached a few more.

*The view from our balcony. Yep, that's the monorail stretching through the lower left quadrant of the photo. It would come through about every 10-15 minutes starting about 7 a.m. until the park closed about 10 p.m.  However, it was super quiet so about all you could hear, even with the balcony door open, was a rush of air as it zipped by.  

*






*Also from the balcony looking toward DTD.  The portion of yellow building you see in the middle-right part of the shot is the World of Disney store.  If you follow the brick path out in the middle of the picture, you would find Starbucks on your immediate left across from WoD store.  However, there is a massive, locked, wrought-iron gate there which means we had to walk through our hotel's lobby.  Still, it was only three minutes to my usual triple tall, one raw sugar latte. 

*







*Finally, here's a more zoomed-in shot looking out toward DTD and Disneyland Park.  In the distance, you can see some of the boulders from BTMRR.  Pretty darn cool!*



I'll have more pics later as I get the time to upload them to Photobucket.


----------



## DeeCee735

I just have to say that these posts are getting me really excited about my first stay at WLV!!! 17 days and counting


----------



## sleepydog25

DeeCee735 said:


> I just have to say that these posts are getting me really excited about my first stay at WLV!!! 17 days and counting


Yay, you!  Even though we just got back from DL, I surely am ready to visit my "home"--VWL.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Dizny Dad said:


> This morning DiznyDi whispered to me, just in case I was asleep, 2 more sleeps . . .that was at 4AM.



 Awesome Dizny Dad!!!!

*Sleepy*....love the pics....love the view you had!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday franandaj!!!* 

Well, we're off in the morning on our 1,000 mile trek to WDW.  Driving this time, so we'll just take it easy and probably make it a two day trip.  

Looking forward to meeting up with some folks too!

Enjoy, everyone!!


----------



## horselover

Thanks for the great pics Sly!            I really need to get out to CA one of these days.

Di, Dad, & Granny - wishing you all wonderful trips!                It's too bad I'll just miss you.            Still hoping to sneak in a quick hi to J & T when our trips overlap.

Hope all the groupies are doing well!


----------



## DeeCee735

As a first time guest at WLV is there anything I should know about the villas, any request for a specific room location, etc. ? Tia!


----------



## Corinne

*Granny*-safe travels! Have a wonderful trip!

*Di and Dad*-get packing!


----------



## Kathymford

All this talk of people going "home" just reminds me that I orginally had a trip planned for May.  I would have been leaving tomorrow too! Oh well, in the end, I decided that I'd rather have a birthday trip next month (not to the world)...since it's kind of a big one...  Have fun everyone!


----------



## sleepydog25

DeeCee735 said:


> As a first time guest at WLV is there anything I should know about the villas, any request for a specific room location, etc. ? Tia!


As a general rule, any room you get will have a view of trees, trees, and more trees.  However, that's a very relaxing view!  More to your question, I suggest asking for a room overlooking the pool/courtyard area and on floors 2-4.  We prefer not being on the ground floor, nor do we care for the 5th (top) floor since the balconies up there are dormer-style, meaning they are solid, thus you have to stand up to look out over them.  Also by requesting a room overlooking the pool area, it would put you on the back side of the resort looking toward the lake.  You won't get much in the way of views of the lake, but you might catch a glimpse or two, plus you can usually see the higher flashes of Wishes off your balcony above the main Lodge building.  Good luck!


----------



## Dizny Dad

DeeCee735 said:


> I just have to say that these posts are getting me really excited . . . . .


. . . . .  .Be excited . . .be *VERY *excited! . . .




Granny said:


> *. . . . .
> Well, we're off in the morning on our 1,000 mile trek to WDW.  . . . . . . . . *


*

God's Speed my friend . . . see you in The World!



horselover said:



			. . . . . wishing you all wonderful trips!. . . .Hope all the groupies are doing well!
		
Click to expand...


So sorry we will miss you!



DeeCee735 said:



			As a first time guest at WLV is there anything I should know about the villas, . . . . .
		
Click to expand...


Know that you are about to be imprinted with a wondrous place . . . enjoy but look past the trappings . . . feel the excitement . . . share the feeling with us . .. . . . you will go back!*


----------



## eliza61

DeeCee735 said:


> As a first time guest at WLV is there anything I should know about the villas, any request for a specific room location, etc. ? Tia!



Actually one of the things that I love about the lodge is that it's pretty small, so generally all the villas have "woods" view.  I don't think the hallways are "long" like the Broadwalk so rarely do I make location request.

One thing I love about the lodge is that it's great for "hidden" surprises.  Take time to really notice your surroundings.  check out the bird foot prints in the pathways, look around and you'll see small woodland creature carvings, knotches in the wood.  

Walk into the lobby and stand there, looking up.  check out the totem pole.  
It is a wonderful resort.



On another note!!  Doing the single digit dance.    9 more sleeps


----------



## sleepydog25

*Happy Birthday, franandaj!!*


----------



## Dizny Dad

As predicted . . . . to bed last night at midnight . . . . DiznyDi up and out at 2AM . . . nope, didn't join her . . . . 1 more sleep between the two of us before blasting off for The World tomorrow . . .guess which one of us gets it . . .

*Happy Birthday, franandaj!! *


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday, franandaj!!*



Yesterday morning when I got up this had appeared on the wall.  It's our beacon to let the neighborhood know where we'll be going!  And trust me when I say it's a beacon!   





9 more sleeps here!  Although does it count as sleep or a catnap when you go to bed at 1am and have to get up at 3:30 or 4am to get to your flight?


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Birthday, franandaj!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday morning when I got up this had appeared on the wall.  It's our beacon to let the neighborhood know where we'll be going!  And trust me when I say it's a beacon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 more sleeps here!  Although does it count as sleep or a catnap when you go to bed at 1am and have to get up at 3:30 or 4am to get to your flight?


Cool!  You can now officially land an airplane!    And, no, it doesn't count as a sleep if you only get a couple of hours of sleep.  It's in the rule book.  I saw it.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Cool!  You can now officially land an airplane!    And, no, it doesn't count as a sleep if you only get a couple of hours of sleep.  It's in the rule book.  I saw it.



Lol Sleepy!  I may have to let RNO airport know that I have a spare light if theirs ever go out!  And I have to remember to shut it down at night.


----------



## Kathymford

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Birthday, franandaj!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday morning when I got up this had appeared on the wall.  It's our beacon to let the neighborhood know where we'll be going!  And trust me when I say it's a beacon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 more sleeps here!  Although does it count as sleep or a catnap when you go to bed at 1am and have to get up at 3:30 or 4am to get to your flight?



I think I need that!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Loribell!!!!

And, Happy Anniversary Rusafee1183!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy Birthday, franandaj!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Today, bobbiwoz met Muushka!  I am so happy!

Happy Birthday franandaj!


----------



## DiznyDi

Yea! Bobbiwoz and Muushka have met!  You must be cruising?  I thought you still had a few more days.....  I hope you are having better weather over in the ocean than we are having at the World.

From overcast and dreary skies while sitting on our balcony at the Boardwalk:
Wishing *Rusafee1183* a very Happy Anniversary!

This is our first stay at Boardwalk.  We have a most superior room! We booked poolside/gardens view.  Our 5th floor room looks into the Courtyard with a nice view of the Boardwalk, Beach Club and space station Earth off in the distance.  We've enjoyed our balcony this afternoon and have taken pleasure watching the boats come and go.  Just trying to decide if we should 'stay put' or venture out in the rain.  Personally, I'm content to just stay put!  Too bad it's to rain the duration of our 2 day stay here before we move to VWL.  With the weather outlook today into tomorrow and the 24 hr cancellation policy, I've cancelled our Illuminations Sparkling Dessert Party reservation.   If they have Illuminations this evening, we should be able to see the arial fireworks from our balcony - a definite plus for this resort.  Overall and first impression is this is a very busy and (noisy) resort.  With so much rain there are few opportunities to stay undercover when going from one outdoor area to another.  We're here to relax, and that's exactly what we're doing.  Next week is to be quite lovely - and we'll be where it warms our heart as well as our soul.  Now, if only we are successful with a lake side room....

Be well Groupies and have a nice week-end!  Will check in as we can.
Di and Rich


----------



## Kathymford

DiznyDi said:


> Yea! Bobbiwoz and Muushka have met!  You must be cruising?  I thought you still had a few more days.....  I hope you are having better weather over in the ocean than we are having at the World.
> 
> From overcast and dreary skies while sitting on our balcony at the Boardwalk:
> Wishing *Rusafee1183* a very Happy Anniversary!
> 
> This is our first stay at Boardwalk.  We have a most superior room! We booked poolside/gardens view.  Our 5th floor room looks into the Courtyard with a nice view of the Boardwalk, Beach Club and space station Earth off in the distance.  We've enjoyed our balcony this afternoon and have taken pleasure watching the boats come and go.  Just trying to decide if we should 'stay put' or venture out in the rain.  Personally, I'm content to just stay put!  Too bad it's to rain the duration of our 2 day stay here before we move to VWL.  With the weather outlook today into tomorrow and the 24 hr cancellation policy, I've cancelled our Illuminations Sparkling Dessert Party reservation.   If they have Illuminations this evening, we should be able to see the arial fireworks from our balcony - a definite plus for this resort.  Overall and first impression is this is a very busy and (noisy) resort.  With so much rain there are few opportunities to stay undercover when going from one outdoor area to another.  We're here to relax, and that's exactly what we're doing.  Next week is to be quite lovely - and we'll be where it warms our heart as well as our soul.  Now, if only we are successful with a lake side room....
> 
> Be well Groupies and have a nice week-end!  Will check in as we can.
> Di and Rich



It's funny, my one and only experience at BW was in the pouring rain in Sept. And you're words of having nowhere to really stay dry just brought back tons of memories of doing just that! Try to stay dry and I hope the weather gets better for you!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Kathymford said:


> I think I need that!



It's really easy to make!  It's 3 floral rings that you outline with the rope light - all hooked together with zip ties.


----------



## Corinne

*Di & Dad* sounds like you scored a great room! Hope the skies clear up for you soon! We actually love the Epcot area resorts, one of my favorite things is walking into Epcot via the Intl Gateway! I look forward to more updates!


----------



## sleepydog25

*HAPPY ANNIVERSARY, RUSAFEE!!! *


----------



## Corinne

Happy Anniversary Rusafee


----------



## Granny

DW & I are here at BWV too...and I can vouch for Di's description of the weather.  It's now Saturday morning and it is still steadily raining as it has for the past day and a half.  

We are in BWV Standard View at the end of the building.  So a long walk to the elevators (absolutely no big deal at all) but nice access via the stairs to the bus stop, quiet pool and DHS.  

Now, if only it would stop raining so we could enjoy some Florida sunshine! 

Rich & Di...great job on scoring a villa on the Village Green area.  Those are highly sought-after rooms for that view.  I look forward to meeting up with you tomorrow, though we may bump into each other before then especially if you like Seashore Sweets as much as we seem to. 

I hope everyone else is doing great!


----------



## Corinne

_Granny/Di & Dad_ when is the *Groupie* meet??


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> _Granny/Di & Dad_ when is the *Groupie* meet??



We're meeting tomorrow afternoon along with blossomz at AKV-Kidani.  Cool beans!


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> We're meeting tomorrow afternoon along with blossomz at AKV-Kidani.  Cool beans!



Fun! Have a great time!


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> This is our first stay at Boardwalk.  We have a most superior room! We booked poolside/gardens view.  Our 5th floor room looks into the Courtyard with a nice view of the Boardwalk, Beach Club and space station Earth off in the distance.  We've enjoyed our balcony this afternoon and have taken pleasure watching the boats come and go.  Just trying to decide if we should 'stay put' or venture out in the rain.  Personally, I'm content to just stay put!  Too bad it's to rain the duration of our 2 day stay here before we move to VWL.  With the weather outlook today into tomorrow and the 24 hr cancellation policy, I've cancelled our Illuminations Sparkling Dessert Party reservation.   If they have Illuminations this evening, we should be able to see the arial fireworks from our balcony - a definite plus for this resort.  Overall and first impression is this is a very busy and (noisy) resort.  With so much rain there are few opportunities to stay undercover when going from one outdoor area to another.  We're here to relax, and that's exactly what we're doing.  Next week is to be quite lovely - and we'll be where it warms our heart as well as our soul.  Now, if only we are successful with a lake side room....
> 
> Be well Groupies and have a nice week-end!  Will check in as we can.
> Di and Rich



Village Green!  Sweet!  I saw your pictures on FB & just assumed you had a BW view.  I requested village green for my upcoming visit.  I don't hold out a lot of hope I'll get it but it would be nice.  I normally request quiet pool view when I have garden/pool view category booked but figured why not give it a shot for village green.  I just hope I don't get a scary clown pool view.  The clown doesn't bother me so much although those glowing eyes at night are a little freaky, but I find that side to be quite noisy.

Looks like today is the day for sun for you!  Just looked at the weather forecast & seems like several sunny days are ahead.  Enjoy!  



Granny said:


> We are in BWV Standard View at the end of the building.  So a long walk to the elevators (absolutely no big deal at all) but nice access via the stairs to the bus stop, quiet pool and DHS.
> 
> Now, if only it would stop raining so we could enjoy some Florida sunshine!
> 
> Rich & Di...great job on scoring a villa on the Village Green area.  Those are highly sought-after rooms for that view.  I look forward to meeting up with you tomorrow, though we may bump into each other before then especially if you like Seashore Sweets as much as we seem to.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing great!



I usually request end of hall whenever we have standard view.  We normally have a car so I like that back door near the parking lot.  The long halls don't bother us.  Since most people want to be close to the elevators we've always had our request granted.

Have a great time at the groupie meet today!

Happy Anniversary Heather!               May is a lovely time for a wedding.  Today is our anniversary.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary horselover!!!!
I can add you to the anniv. list if you would like


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy Birthday Loribell


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy Anniversary Rusafee1183 !!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Happy Anniversary Horselover!!!*


----------



## rusafee1183

Thank you all so much for the sweet anniversary wishes! Bob had to work yesterday, so we will be celebrating (somehow!) today. 

I hope everyone is having a lovely weekend.  

Happy Anniversary Julie!!!

I hope everyone in the 'World' is enjoying their time! It's finally supposed to clear up for you guys today! 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Anniversary Julie*


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday Loribell*


----------



## Granny

What a lovely evening with Groupie friends yesterday.  Here's a shot from our mini-meet at Sanaa lounge at AKV Kidani:





In the photo are Dizny Dad, DiznyDi, Mrs. Granny, Granny and blossomz. 

Sorry for the graininess of the photo...and it needs color correcting...I've got a new laptop and Windows 8 is not my favorite at this point! 

We had a great time as always.  Afterwards, DDad & Di were kind enough to invite us over to see their refurbished room at VWL.  Like anything else, it is hard to cope with change for something we love so much.  My impression was that if this is the way VWL decor would have been when we started, we would have liked it.  But I have to admit that they really gave up some of the things and details that we thought contributed to the theming (green cabinet colors, carpet design, stencils on kitchen wall and even Muush's ugly sofa).  

What I'll probably never understand is how the studios now officially sleep 5 while the 1BR is still meant for 4.  Weird.

In any event, it was a wonderful evening with some great people.  Thanks to Rich, Di, Blossom & friends who made it a fun evening.


----------



## blossomz

Thanks for posting Granny!  It was so great
 to finally meet some groupies!! It was really a wonderful mini meet!


----------



## rusafee1183

Granny said:


> What a lovely evening with Groupie friends yesterday.  Here's a shot from our mini-meet at Sanaa lounge at AKV Kidani:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the photo are Dizny Dad, DiznyDi, Mrs. Granny, Granny and blossomz.
> 
> Sorry for the graininess of the photo...I've got a new laptop and Windows 8 is not my favorite at this point!
> 
> We had a great time as always.  Afterwards, DDad & Di were kind enough to invite us over to see their refurbished room at VWL.  Like anything else, it is hard to cope with change for something we love so much.  My impression was that if this is the way VWL decor would have been when we started, we would have liked it.  But I have to admit that they really gave up some of the things and details that we thought contributed to the theming (green cabinet colors, carpet design, stencils on kitchen wall and even Muush's ugly sofa).
> 
> What I'll probably never understand is how the studios now officially sleep 5 while the 1BR is still meant for 4.  Weird.
> 
> In any event, it was a wonderful evening with some great people.  Thanks to Rich, Di, Blossom & friends who made it a fun evening.



Looks like you guys had a great time! I can't wait to meet some groupies one of these days! 

I had a feeling that I would have the same exact feelings about the refurb as you *Granny*. It's not that the new look isn't beautiful, but it's just not the same. There was something about the deep dark woodsy accents that made the lodge feel like home. I know it won't have the same soul somehow. 

How do you like the updated rooms *Di/Dad*?


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Sorry for the graininess of the photo...I've got a new laptop and Windows 8 is not my favorite at this point!
> 
> We had a great time as always.  Afterwards, DDad & Di were kind enough to invite us over to see their refurbished room at VWL.  Like anything else, it is hard to cope with change for something we love so much.  My impression was that if this is the way VWL decor would have been when we started, we would have liked it.  But I have to admit that they really gave up some of the things and details that we thought contributed to the theming (green cabinet colors, carpet design, stencils on kitchen wall and even Muush's ugly sofa).
> 
> What I'll probably never understand is how the studios now officially sleep 5 while the 1BR is still meant for 4.  Weird.
> 
> In any event, it was a wonderful evening with some great people.  Thanks to Rich, Di, Blossom & friends who made it a fun evening.


I've hated Windows 8 since its inception.  It is NOT user-friendly, at least not for this user.  *Luv* is generally a smartie when it comes to tech matters, but Windows 8 has drawn her ire, too.  Why reinvent the wheel when what you should do is make it more secure.  I'm done ranting for now.  

We won't actually be staying in our beloved Lodge for at least another year at this point, but I don't know that I'm going to be looking forward to seeing the refurb at that point.  So far, on all the threads and comments I've read, those who like the refurb number about 20%; those who dislike it also run about 20%; and the remaining 60% have very mixed emotions about it.  Such response is not what I'd hoped to hear.  

However, I am thrilled you guys got to meet and are having a good time.  Looks as though the weather is perking up, too.  Thanks for the updates!


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> I've hated Windows 8 since its inception.  It is NOT user-friendly, at least not for this user.  *Luv* is generally a smartie when it comes to tech matters, but Windows 8 has drawn her ire, too.  Why reinvent the wheel when what you should do is make it more secure.  I'm done ranting for now.



Gotta agree with you and Luv.  It's like Microsoft decided it wanted to be Apple and Google and of course is a bad imitation of either while abandoning it's strong points.



> We won't actually be staying in our beloved Lodge for at least another year at this point, but I don't know that I'm going to be looking forward to seeing the refurb at that point.  So far, on all the threads and comments I've read, those who like the refurb number about 20%; those who dislike it also run about 20%; and the remaining 60% have very mixed emotions about it.  Such response is not what I'd hoped to hear.



I think the 20% of those who like it are the same people who never liked VWL because it was "too dark and woodsy". 

The 20% of those who dislike it are those who always loved the decor and theming even if it was a bit dark and woodsy.  Or maybe because of that.  

The middle group is where I was, waiting to see the refurb for myself.  I'm probably still in the middle in that I don't like what they changed, but in the scheme of things it is still a great resort.  The lobby still inspires us, and the boat horns still waft over the evening air calling us to adventures unknown.  

I think the OKW refurb, on the other hand, is getting much more emotional response because at OKW, the villas ARE the thing.  No grandiose lobby or other things that one can retreat to and still feel good.  Just my opinion, but I can see where they would feel much worse about the refurb.


----------



## Corinne

So happy to see those smiling faces! You all look so great!!!!


----------



## PoohsFan1

Well we will be checking into VWL in 21 days after our 3 night stay at BC and we can't be anymore excited about it.  We will be staying in a Studio and my kids are hoping that we will be in one of the refurbed room with the Murphy bed....they want to sleep in separate beds this trip .  However, DH and I can't wait to be back at one of our favorite resorts, however this will be our first stay in the Villas section, we have stayed in the lodge a couple of times before.


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Groupies! 
We did enjoy a mini-meet with Granny, Mrs Granny and Blossom along with her friends.  Always a pleasure to make new acquaintances and to re-new old ones.  It was a fun evening discussing all things Disney among others.

The re-furb:  Some random thoughts.  Had I not known what the villas were BEFORE, I would think how wonderful, light and bright.  I do like the new wood furnishings.  Our 1-bedroom has a definite mission/craftsman feel with new iron-look black sconces in the bath area and new ceiling fixture in the kitchen.  The curtain rod, TV armoire, coffee table and bedroom side tables all compliment each other.  From that aspect, it's nice.

I do not care for the color of the kitchen cabinets or the new white/black granite look counter tops (maybe they're quartz?).  While the appliances are all new stainless, the refrigerator is about 3/4 size of a conventional home frig. It did not appear to us that the cupboards were appropriately stocked with the usual cooking/serving utensils. We don't cook while on vacation so this is of little concern to us. There is nice new heavy silverware and knives in the drawer. 

The old green wooden chairs are now an odd shade of red.  I liked the green better.  I would rather have carpet than the new wood laminate flooring.  I like the nostalgic feel of the old red/green/white tiles.  The larger neutral tile in the bath area is a nice way of bringing the unit up to date and has got to be easier from a maintenance perspective.

We did find a few very minor issues with our room: the ceiling cover plate of the hanging lamp was not attached and a faucet screw cover was missing at the kitchen sink.  Not really worth mentioning except the hair blower rattled, smoked and smelled upon use.  We did ask to have the hair blower replaced so mentioned the other minor issues.

PoohsFan1 - we were told at check-in that all units have now been re-furbed, so your kids will get their wish!

We spent our day today at Epcot.  Crowds were much more manageable today!  They were absolutely nuts on Sunday!  On tomorrow's agenda is Animal Kingdom.

Count me in as another who significantly dislikes Windows  8


----------



## DiznyDi

Wishing Julie and 'Anniversary Guy' a most wonderful wedding anniversary!

I have fond memories of sharing your strawberry anniversary cake in the Carolwood Pacific room along with JT and family.  Good times.

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday DiznyDad!!!!

He is celebrating in our Happy Place


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny and Di
Thanks for sharing the pics and trip reports.  I still have mixed feelings about the refurb and hoping to like it when we visit Dec. 2015.  I liked the dark decore for all the same reason to like the lighter shades at BWV and OKW.  It fits the theming.

We will be there soon


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

What, is everyone too busy at WDW or perhaps too busy getting ready to go to WDW to post today?!??  

4 more sleeps for us!  


*Happy Birthday Rich!!!​​*​​
*Hope you have a Magical day at the World! *​


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Gotta agree with you and Luv.  It's like Microsoft decided it wanted to be Apple and Google and of course is a bad imitation of either while abandoning it's strong points.



I am notorious for not being an early adopter - most of the time.  Windows 7 is as far as I've gotten and did have that practically from it's release but I'll admit I have a computer floating around with XP still.    I skipped whatever it was that came after XP and I believe that Windows 8 will be a skip for me unless I have to get new hardware.  It sounds like I'd want to be doing this all the time!


----------



## sleepydog25

_*Happy Birthday, DiznyDad!  Hope you enjoy your 39th!  *_


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday DDad!!!!!!!!*

Hope you are having a great time and have a FAB day!!!!


----------



## Corinne

KAT4DISNEY said:


> What, is everyone too busy at WDW or perhaps too busy getting ready to go to WDW to post today?!??
> 
> 4 more sleeps for us!



*Kathy* Get packing!!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Here are a few more pics from out trip out west.


*Walt & Mickey *






*The first day crowds were enormous despite it being the day after the "official" end of the spring break period at DL.  CMs said the day before had been like a "ghost town" by comparison.  Figures.  
*




*After a lo-o-o-ng day of flying, walking around a very crowded park, and standing in multiple lines, this is what greeted Luv when we first walked into our room.  Yes, the robes were ours to keep.  *


----------



## jimmytammy

Keep those pics coming Sleepy!!  BTW, up to pg. 42, you are doing a great job


----------



## eliza61

KAT4DISNEY said:


> What, is everyone too busy at WDW or perhaps too busy getting ready to go to WDW to post today?!??
> 
> 4 more sleeps for us!
> 
> 
> *Happy Birthday Rich!!!​​*​​
> *Hope you have a Magical day at the World! *​



Us Too Kat!!!  

have a 7 am flight out of Philly which is going to be interesting because it means getting to PHL at 5am!!!  lol.  

Where are you guys staying?  We're at the Contemporary.  It's our first time, I've never been a huge fan of CR but sid and Rizzo wanted to try a resort that had the monorail.  Our first choice was the Poly but I didn't want to risk the construction.

I'll see you Monday.  Yeah!!!


----------



## eliza61

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY RICH!!  HAVE A WONDERFUL RELAXING DAY FULL OF MAGIC*


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Dizny Dad!!!*

It was great getting the opportunity to say that to you in person and clink a glass!  

Eliza & Kat4Disney...see you soon!


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Here are a few more pics from out trip out west.



Sleepy...great pics!  And that's quite the romantic setting on the bed there!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> *Kathy* Get packing!!!!!



I will!  Probably about 10pm Friday night.   




eliza61 said:


> Us Too Kat!!!
> 
> have a 7 am flight out of Philly which is going to be interesting because it means getting to PHL at 5am!!!  lol.
> 
> Where are you guys staying?  We're at the Contemporary.  It's our first time, I've never been a huge fan of CR but sid and Rizzo wanted to try a resort that had the monorail.  Our first choice was the Poly but I didn't want to risk the construction.
> 
> I'll see you Monday.  Yeah!!!



We're at Jambo (concierge - woo hoo!) for the first 4 nights and then over to VWL - woo hoo!!!!  Hope you like CR!  I've stayed there a couple of times for conventions and have liked it quite a bit.  The last time I was of course booked at the convention rate so they fill you in wherever they have slots.  I ended up in an MK theme park room at the very corner.  It was great!  

Early 6:25 am flight for us too.    Looking forward to Monday!  Safe travels and see you then!   



Granny said:


> *Happy Birthday Dizny Dad!!!*
> 
> It was great getting the opportunity to say that to you in person and clink a glass!
> 
> Eliza & Kat4Disney...see you soon!



See you soon Granny!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy birthday DiznyDad!!!! Enjoy your day in your happy place Rich!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

DiznyDi said:


> Hi Groupies!
> We did enjoy a mini-meet with Granny, Mrs Granny and Blossom along with her friends.  Always a pleasure to make new acquaintances and to re-new old ones.  It was a fun evening discussing all things Disney among others.
> 
> 8


*Di*, so awesome you all got to meet!!! I enjoyed your thoughts on the VWL refurb too Di! I SOOOO wanted to see it first-hand the week of my daughter's wedding as I had family that I arranged rooms for there. But it was so beyond hectic that week I never got over there except to pick my aunt up in the lobby. Time schedule was so tight. 

*Sleepy*....love your photos! The flower petals and robes must have been a wonderful surprise for Luv.  

*Kathy* and *eliza*!!! So excited for you both! Can't wait to hear all about it! Eliza.....I know how you feel about those 7 am flights. We just booked a week trip to Florida the end of June. I was so tempted to pick the 7 am Southwest flight out of Philly but opted for the 11 am one instead. I am NOT a morning person! lol


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> Wishing Julie and 'Anniversary Guy' a most wonderful wedding anniversary!
> 
> I have fond memories of sharing your strawberry anniversary cake in the Carolwood Pacific room along with JT and family.  Good times.
> 
> Happy Anniversary!



Thanks Di!  We have fond memories of it too.  Our first groupie meet!  

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RICH!!


----------



## Corinne

*Eliza* can't wait to hear your review of of the CR, not BLT??

*Sleepy* awesome pics!  DL!

*Maria*, great bday clip art (again!!!!)

*Eliza, Granny & Kat* looking forward to another Groupie photo!!


----------



## blossomz

happy birthday rich!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Oh My . . So many wishes; so many things I want to say. . . 



jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday DiznyDad!!!!
> 
> He is celebrating in our Happy Place



Yes, the Lodge does indeed bring happiness to both DiznyDi and me.  Spending the day with her at the Lodge is at the top of my wish list for Birthday celebrations!



KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Birthday Rich!!!​**​*​​
> *Hope you have a Magical day at the World! *​



It was indeed magical!



sleepydog25 said:


> _*Happy Birthday, DiznyDad!  Hope you enjoy your 39th!  *_



I spent the 21st anniversary of my 39th celebrating in style . . just dont remember too much about the first anniversary of it . . 



Corinne said:


> *Happy Birthday DDad!!!!!!!!* . . . . Hope you are having a great time and have a FAB day!!!!



As only Mickey can provide!



eliza61 said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY RICH!!  HAVE A WONDERFUL RELAXING DAY FULL OF MAGIC*[/QUOTE]
> 
> We tried to do the minimums; walk slow, plan little, enjoy the pool bars, watch the people; just a great day!  So sorry we will miss you by just a day or so; DiznyDi and I look forward to the day we can meet, greet, and tell the stories!
> 
> [quote="Granny, post: 51380868"][B][I][FONT="Comic Sans MS"][COLOR="DarkGreen"][SIZE="7"]Happy Birthday Dizny Dad!!![/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][/I][/B] . . . [/QUOTE]
> 
> It was indeed great to clink glasses, tell stories, and invite each other on the next adventures.  We had a great time with all at our mini-meet!  Looking forward to our TOTWL soiré!
> 
> [quote="MiaSRN62, post: 51382237"][SIZE="5"][COLOR="DarkGreen"][FONT="Fixedsys"]Happy birthday DiznyDad!!!! Enjoy your day in your happy place Rich!!![/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]. . . . . . . . [/QUOTE]
> 
> I was indeed a day enjoyed by both DiznyDi and me!
> 
> [quote="horselover, post: 51382682"][COLOR="Red"][SIZE="6"]HAPPY BIRTHDAY RICH!![/SIZE][/COLOR] . . . . . . .[/QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks Julie!
> 
> [SIZE="3"][I]Thanks to all that have taken their precious time to wish me a Happy Birthday.  As we all know, it is not the treasure ships we fill here in this experience that count, but the relationships that we gather and fill that make the difference.  Thank you all for filling both DiznyDi and me with wonderful and lasting relationships, treasures beyond measure.[/I][/SIZE]


----------



## rusafee1183

Happy birthday Rich! I hope you and Di are having a fabulous time!


----------



## Dizny Dad

As our trip to this wonderful place winds down, I thought I would begin the whining I usually do after I get home for the Happiest Place On Earth.  No sence in wasting any time.

I fail to understand why Disney felt it was necessary to send DiznDi and me three sets of Magic Bands for our trip.  When we inquired of Member Services, we were told that we would need all of the bands for things to work.  Upon arrival, we never mentioned any other bands but the ones presented initially.  All worked well and Disney never had an issue charging my Visa at any time.  The magic continues. . .

I fail to understand why families/groups find it necessary to stop in the middle of the exit isle of an attraction or event to plan their next move, look for surly Uncle Fred, or rearrange things in the stroller.  I know it makes perfect sense in their world, but it is lost in mine.  But the magic continues . . 

I fail to understand why the two people standing in front of you in the queue find it perfectly acceptable letting in line the other ten members of their family/party that show up just as they are entering the final doorway into the place you have waited to get to for the past 45 minutes.  Of course, being the polite people most try to be, when they show up speaking an unknown or non-understandable language it keeps those of us behind them quietly muttering to ourselves, rather than running forward, knocking them down, and yelling bad dog, no biscuit.

I loved my visit to Boardwalk this trip!  It made me love The Lodge so much more!  There were no electrical receptacles within any reasonable reaching distances for any of the rechargeable items I have found it impossible to travel without; how did grandpa do it?  I found that it is difficult to get back to the room at the Boardwalk on a rainy morning without a soggy breakfast sandwich and wet hair.  My socks made noise inside my tennis shoes in the hall;  I hope I didnt wake may up at that time of the morning.

I am somewhat disappointed in The Lodge refirb.  The paint on the cupboards is already chipping around the handles, exposing the green paint underneath.  The laminate floor in the living room has large scratches where someone tried to move the TV.  The kitchen light fixture cover plate fell down around the chain links, the kitchen sink faucets were missing the handle screw covers, and that Grandpas old Lodge feel is gone; not all bad, just more modern that I would like.  It is kind of like living with the High School senior, instead of the College senior, if that makes any sense.

Geez Louise, what a complainer . . . . . BUT I HAVE HAD A GREAT TIME!


----------



## twokats

*Happy Birthday Dizny Dad!!!*
Hope it was the best!

I know I am late on these but hope they were all good!!

Happy Anniversary horselover!!!!

Happy Anniversary Rusafee1183 !!!!

*Happy Birthday, franandaj!! *

Happy Birthday Loribell!!!!



OK, now for my update of the month.  I went to see my surgeon yesterday.  He told me I could go 50% weight bearing on my leg, so I am now out of the wheelchair and using my hemi-walker.  He took the splint off my arm told me I could lift up to 3 lbs and I will start physical therapy Friday.  I am starting to type a little more and it is easier without the splint, so hopefully I will not be as MIA as I have been for the last few months.  

I am very jealous of everyone that has and have had trips.  I have to wait until September since that is when we rescheduled the April trip that the doctor did not want me to go on.  

I hope all the groupies are having good spring weather.  Texas is doing the normal and we have the possibility of major storms tomorrow (which is now today).  We need the rain, just not the drama of possible tornados and hail.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Two more sleeps!!* 

So much to do and so little time......
(so get off the boards Kathy!)


----------



## Dizny Dad

And again, *rusafee1183 *& *twokats*, thanks so much for the Birthday wishes!

DiznyDi & I spent the day at DTD & Epcot in this beautiful WDW weather.  The early morning Wilderness Lodge to Fort Wilderness trail was again peaceful, and yielded a number of deer to bless our morning.  The horses again were ready to go for the day, and numerous joggers passed us by listening to there favorite tunes.

Hope my whining was tolerated - I have so much more to complain about, such as why there are those so eager to get on the bus or elevator before we get off, but DiznyDi doesn't want me to continue with the whining and moaning.

Two days left in this adventure, then the count down will begin again - 150 sleeps . . . .

Kathy - 2 more sleeps!  Good luck with that; but sleep on the plane if all else fails.  Have a great time in The World!


----------



## Dizny Dad

And one more thing . . . . 

Last night upon returning back to The Lodge, Mousekeeping was scheduled to be in - did a fine job - but maintenance changed all of the towel racks in the bathroom to an iron bar type fixture, removed the hooks on the back of the doors, and left a screw on the bathroom floor where we could find it with our bar feet.  Strange.  I thought the old bars were fine.

Yes dear, enough . . .


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*twokats* - Sounds like steady progress!!!  Good to hear!  Hope you are not getting any bad weather today.  Tornados are touching down in MN.  



Dizny Dad said:


> Kathy - 2 more sleeps!  Good luck with that; but *sleep on the plane* if all else fails.  Have a great time in The World!



And since I just received an email from Delta that we got upgraded from Salt Lake to Orlando that will be a lot easier!  Yay!    Of course they do keep disturbing you with food and drinks and the like.  



Dizny Dad said:


> And one more thing . . . .
> 
> Last night upon returning back to The Lodge, Mousekeeping was scheduled to be in - did a fine job - but maintenance changed all of the towel racks in the bathroom to an iron bar type fixture, removed the hooks on the back of the doors, and left a screw on the bathroom floor where we could find it with our bar feet.  Strange.  I thought the old bars were fine.
> 
> Yes dear, enough . . .



I already was disappointed from what I've seen in picture with the change to the theme in the rooms.  And the implementation isn't sounding all that great either.  Kind of sloppy.    Guess we'll see what we get next week.

Glad you finally got some good weather during the last part of the trip!


----------



## DJGifford

Getting into excited mode.. we leave in 13 days!!!  We did end up changing to the 1 bedroom... since we are there 6 nights, I don't want to be cramped in the studio and I am spoiled.

We are also on the waitlist to purchase more points, bringing us up to 510, lol. 

We also booked the Disney Magic for a 7 night western next April, two of us are using points and I paid cash for my daughter.  I know it isn't the best use of points but we have plenty and they are paid for (mostly), lol.

Anyway... we can't wait to try out the VWL!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> As our trip to this wonderful place winds down, I thought I would begin the whining I usually do after I get home for the Happiest Place On Earth.  No sence in wasting any time.
> 
> I fail to understand why Disney felt it was necessary to send DiznDi and me three sets of Magic Bands for our trip.  When we inquired of Member Services, we were told that we would need all of the bands for things to work.  Upon arrival, we never mentioned any other bands but the ones presented initially.  All worked well and Disney never had an issue charging my Visa at any time.  The magic continues. . . Makes no sense at all, but they do it all the time.  For all their imagineering expertise, their IT folks set them back two steps.
> 
> I fail to understand why families/groups find it necessary to stop in the middle of the exit isle of an attraction or event to plan their next move, look for surly Uncle Fred, or rearrange things in the stroller.  I know it makes perfect sense in their world, but it is lost in mine.  But the magic continues . . I have been saying the same thing for as long as I've been going to Disney.  The worst offense occurs at the end of the brief tunnel over which the railroad runs at the front of the park.  People rush in and then STOP just inside the park.  How about another 50 feet and then one side or the other?
> 
> I fail to understand why the two people standing in front of you in the queue find it perfectly acceptable letting in line the other ten members of their family/party that show up just as they are entering the final doorway into the place you have waited to get to for the past 45 minutes.  Of course, being the polite people most try to be, when they show up speaking an unknown or non-understandable language it keeps those of us behind them quietly muttering to ourselves, rather than running forward, knocking them down, and yelling bad dog, no biscuit.  This was a huge problem at DL when we were there, but it couldn't be blamed on someone visiting the country but locals who have figured this is a good way to cut lines.
> 
> I loved my visit to Boardwalk this trip!  It made me love The Lodge so much more!  There were no electrical receptacles within any reasonable reaching distances for any of the rechargeable items I have found it impossible to travel without; how did grandpa do it?  I found that it is difficult to get back to the room at the Boardwalk on a rainy morning without a soggy breakfast sandwich and wet hair.  My socks made noise inside my tennis shoes in the hall;  I hope I didnt wake may up at that time of the morning.
> 
> I am somewhat disappointed in The Lodge refirb.  The paint on the cupboards is already chipping around the handles, exposing the green paint underneath.  The laminate floor in the living room has large scratches where someone tried to move the TV.  The kitchen light fixture cover plate fell down around the chain links, the kitchen sink faucets were missing the handle screw covers, and that Grandpas old Lodge feel is gone; not all bad, just more modern that I would like.  It is kind of like living with the High School senior, instead of the College senior, if that makes any sense.
> 
> Geez Louise, what a complainer . . . . . BUT I HAVE HAD A GREAT TIME!


 We won't be staying at VWL until next year, but I'm not so sure that's a bad thing when it comes to the refurb.




			
				Dolores said:
			
		

> Anyway... we can't wait to try out the VWL!!!


 Have fun!!  Here's hoping you make many wonderful memories there!


----------



## Dizny Dad

DJGifford said:


> . . . . We are also on the waitlist to purchase more points, bringing us up to 510, lol. . . . .



Working your way toward a thousand!  How exciting! 

Have a great time in The World!




sleepydog25 said:


> I fail to understand why the two people standing in front of you in the queue find it perfectly acceptable letting in line the other ten members of their family/. . . . . . . This was a huge problem at DL when we were there, but it couldn't be blamed on someone visiting the country but locals who have figured this is a good way to cut lines.



Didn't mean to say that these were people from other countries; most foreign visitors we have encountered were more than courteous; many of the younger generation speak in ways I can not understand - and they eat with their hats on, and another thing . . . . 

. . . . yes dear . . .sorry. (I promised to stop whining . . )


----------



## twokats

Dizny Dad said:


> Working your way toward a thousand!  How exciting!
> 
> Have a great time in The World!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't mean to say that these were people from other countries; most foreign visitors we have encountered were more than courteous; many of the younger generation speak in ways I can not understand - and they eat with their hats on, and another thing . . . .
> 
> . . . . yes dear . . .sorry. (I promised to stop whining . . )



Rich, I really don't take it as whining. . . . you are just commenting on aspects of the day that were not quite up to par.  Isn't that a better way to phrase it?


----------



## Granny

Well, we have had some down time today so I grabbed some of the pictures out of my camera to share.  I figured I better do so before Captain Jimmy came down on me for slacking off!  

Here's the view from my BWV Standard View room, right across from the bus stop (my request) which you can see at the far left of the picture.






And here's our view after sundown...





And if we are out on our balcony around 9:00 at night, the sky over BWI seems illuminated...









And we love to sit on the Boardwalk at sunset...maybe with something from Seashore Sweets in hand...


----------



## Granny

We also visited Coronado Springs Resort for dinner at the Maya Grill.  We had a very nice meal and an excellent, fun waitress.  Afterwards we took in the sights of this lovely resort that we had never visited before.  It is a pretty large resort with a convention section and was impressive all around.  Here are couple of pictures...

There is a walkway around a central lake.  Here's one of the bridges that for some reason I thought was picturesque...





One of the many fountain areas sprinkled around the rooms...







And a beautiful fountain in the main lobby near registration...





A view of the main registration/restaurant area from across the lake...







Just a beautiful resort, and we will definitely add the Maya Grill to our restaurant rotation.  I had the steak fajitas and my wife had the burritos.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Nice "standard" view at BWV *Granny*! Can't complain there. Better than my "lake" view there back in 2005. 

Coronado Springs is the only WDW property I have not set foot on. I actually was checking out the Maya Grill menu the other day for our Fall trip.  Nice pics.


----------



## Granny

MiaSRN62 said:


> Nice "standard" view at BWV *Granny*! Can't complain there. Better than my "lake" view there back in 2005.
> 
> Coronado Springs is the only WDW property I have not set foot on. I actually was checking out the Maya Grill menu the other day for our Fall trip.  Nice pics.



Thanks, Maria.  We are trying out new restaurants every trip and Jimmy's report on Maya Grill sold us to give it a try.  We had never stepped foot on CSR property either before this.  

Based on how much we like Boatwrights and Maya Grill, I'm thinking that the Moderate Resorts may have some of the hidden gems in eating options.  Anybody ever tried the Caribbean Beach restaurant?  I don't even know if they have a table service restaurant there?

And sorry for the graininess of some of the pictures.  They were taken with my iPhone, which is a new experience for me as I ventured into the smart phone world a few months ago.  

I have to say, the My Disney Experience site is most easily navigated and modified using my telephone.  I found the iPad app and regular web site to be a bit of a challenge, but the phone is very easy and intuitive.  Just my two cents.


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> Working your way toward a thousand!  How exciting!
> 
> Have a great time in The World!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't mean to say that these were people from other countries; most foreign visitors we have encountered were more than courteous; many of the younger generation speak in ways I can not understand - and they eat with their hats on, and another thing . . . .
> 
> . . . . yes dear . . .sorry. (I promised to stop whining . . )


Ahh, that type of "foreign" language and manners.  Yes, to them I would say "watch where you walk; put away the phone; take your hat off at the table; and be polite."  Yes.  I am old.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Rusafee1183!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Rich, I am of the variety of folks where rudeness is concerned that are "old"  We are from a different generation, and the old ways are not bad, just respectful of others.  Nothing wrong with that.  I realize other countries have different ways than ours, not necessarily a bad thing, as USA is a mixed bag of cultures, makes us unique.  But general good manners, should be generic IMO.

Granny
Love the pics!  Those room views are the perfect place for us too.  You told us about being at that end of BWV on our only trip there, and we will continue to request that part of the bldg.  Love it way down there at the end of the hall And glad you enjoyed your time at Coronado Springs!  We love the Maya Grill(as you know)and we are looking forward to staying there sometime! As for Caribbean Beach, I only remember them having a huge food court, not a sit down.  I may be wrong, someone please clarify


----------



## Corinne

Happy Saturday Groupies!  I want to wish all the mom's here an early Happy Mothers Day! We are in Vermont this weekend, our "baby" ( MY baby ) graduates tomorrow!  Cannot believe  how quickly the four years have flown by! 

*DDad* I did not consider your posts whining at all! I think with the number of times we have all been blessed to have at the world, one can't help making such observations! Sounds like you and *Di* have had a great trip.

*Granny* nice photos!  We like that section of the Boardwalk too, makes the walk to DHS a snap!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Nice pictures Granny!  We also like that area of the resort.  Quiet and close to parking and DHS.

We're on our way!  Both a little tired.  It's usual for me with a break of dawn flight but DH did some late packing too.  Looking for some sleep on the flight so we can make it to Wishes to finish off our day!  




_Posted  from  DISboards.com  App for  Android_


----------



## JPDtheJD

Saw this on AllEars today. Thought you guys would be interested. I only wish they had included the murphy beds in the 2 bedrooms. This is a video showing a dedicated two bedroom that has gone through the refurb.

http://youtu.be/MQb6idsuJl4


----------



## sleepydog25

JPDtheJD said:


> Saw this on AllEars today. Thought you guys would be interested. I only wish they had included the murphy beds in the 2 bedrooms. This is a video showing a dedicated two bedroom that has gone through the refurb.
> 
> http://youtu.be/MQb6idsuJl4


Thanks so much!  Enjoyed the video even if I didn't particularly like the main living and kitchen areas--far too light and cheap-looking except the countertops and stainless steel appliances.


----------



## sleepydog25

Happy Birthday, Heather!!  Have a great one!

Happy Mother's Day to all the moms out there!  I hope you have a memorable day.

And, in an homage to *jimmytammy*, a day early, I wish both jimmy AND tammy a very happy anniversary!!

Whew!  There's a lot going on!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Rusafee1183!!!*

Hope it's a great one!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Mother's Day!*


For all our Groupie Moms, Grandmothers, Aunts and any of our ladies who guide and nurture our little ones! 






*You're the BEST!! *


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Happy Mom's Day!!!*


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Have a happy birthday Rusafee1183!!!*


----------



## CT_Bev&Jeff

Happy Mother's Day to those with us and those that have passed.

We miss you Joyce and Patricia!

CT_Bev&Jeff


----------



## blossomz

Happy mom's day!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Wishing all our Moms a very Happy Mothers Day!

We're back in Ohio   But the countdown has begun for our next WDW adventure: 167 days.  I've spent this afternoon making our ADR's for Oct.  I'm surprised that both 'Ohana and Be Our Guest have no availability for our entire stay.  We had only a few ADR's this trip.  I hate being tied down to a schedule.  Our kids will be joining us in October and there were several restaurants on their 'wish' list, so I tried to accommodate as best I could.

Even though our trip started with rain, rain and more rain, once the skies cleared we had beautiful 90 degree weather for the duration - 7 days. This was a nice, easy, slow-paced trip. No commando for us!  We averaged about 8-9 miles a day.  Maybe a little more.  By the time evening rolled around, I was more than ready to head back to our room and take a load off my feet.  We were in a 5th floor, lakeside room and could hear and watch the electric water parade in the evenings.  I just love the little tune they play!  Of course hearing the boat horns in the early morning just brings a smile to my face and a great start to my day.

Kathy, Eliza, J&T and Granny - enjoy your trips! Tell us all about it.

Thanks Granny for your pictures!  We had hoped to do the walk over to the Studios....  Maybe our next BoardWalk stay....


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Mothers Day!!!!
And this includes those moms who served as moms to those in need or who needed someone to love them like a mom, or those who are moms to our furry friends.  You know who you are, you are a mom too


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for the anniv. wishes Patrick!  We are prepping for our flight out on Wed.(we never get ready this early)to the World for our 1st ever trip alone.  We have been married 24 yrs Mon and it has been a blast so far!  Looking forward to the next 24

Welcome to the groupies JPDtheJD!!!!
Thanks for sharing the video.  That room was our one and only exp. in a 2 bedroom, and we loved it!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Rusafee1183!​*
*Happy Mother's Day!​*

We arrived at AKV yesterday without incident after good flights across the country.  Shortly after stepping out in the 90+ degree weather we received a text from our petsitter that it snowed at home!  Good timing for us!!

We checked in and received a pool view for our concierge room - again.  Worse things in the world but 3 times and I'd start to think odds would get us in one of the savannah views.    I know - poor me.   

Shortly after check in we hopped on a bus to MK arriving just in time to get on the last train at the front of the park (8:45).  We road the train around to Frontierland and hopped off to use our FP at Big Thunder.  Had a good ride on that and then it was time for DH's turkey leg which placed us front row for MSEP!  After watching that we began to make our way to the Rose Garden for our FP for Wishes.  The MK is a bit disheveled at the moment with walls up all over the hub in front of the Castle and then they are blocking off a couple of walkways well before the fireworks.  But one CM walked us thru to get across and we arrived to take our comfy seat on the lawn.  It was a great way to see the fireworks!  Right after they finished we rode Buzz where I maxed out 1/2 way thru crushing DH who came in less than 200,000.    Then we finished off with our final FP at SM.  An excellent evening!

Today was catching up on some sleep and enjoying some down time before heading to AK this afternoon.  We road Everest, watched Flights of Wonder and took in a Safari.  After a little break at the room we're heading to Epcot to see Chubby Checker.    I haven't taken too many pictures but will try and post if I get some uploaded.  



JPDtheJD said:


> Saw this on AllEars today. Thought you guys would be interested. I only wish they had included the murphy beds in the 2 bedrooms. This is a video showing a dedicated two bedroom that has gone through the refurb.
> 
> http://youtu.be/MQb6idsuJl4



We'll be seeing the 1BR's in person in 3 days.  Still hoping I like it better in person.


----------



## DeeCee735

I love them! We are going to be in a one bedroom (first time staying here) next weekend and now I'm really looking forward it!


----------



## rusafee1183

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone. It was a great lazy day at home with my love. He's been spoiling me, and made me a fabulous breakfast and we cooked an amazing dinner together. I'm feeling very loved today 

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY to all the beautiful Groupie moms!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## jimmytammy

2 more sleeps...


----------



## sleepydog25

_*HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!

    

*_. . .to Jimmy and Tammy. . .have a magical trip!!


----------



## rusafee1183

Happy anniversary to Jimmy and Tammy!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## DiznyDi

Wishing Jimmy and Tammy a very Happy Anniversary!  Celebrate the day away and enjoy each other.


----------



## Granny

*Happy Anniversary Jimmy & Tammy!!!* 



> 2 more sleeps...




And for us...1 more sleep....


We had a wonderful dinner last night at Artist Point to celebrate Mother's Day.  They gave DW a rose for the occasion and brought us free champagne with strawberry.  DW had steak and I had a great scallops dish recommended by our waitress.  Our waitress was also tremendous.  Overall, it was by far our best meal of the trip.  And for lunch we had gone to Be Our Guest lunch which was a fine treat in itself.  The restaurant is themed to a tee, and my roast beef sandwich was excellent! 

So, a very good eating day for Mother's Day.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy Anniversary Jimmy & Tammy!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*HAPPY ANNIVERSARY JIMMY & TAMMY!* 

Jimmy & Tammy - 2 more sleeps - WOW -have a great time; we all know you will.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY rusafee1183! 

Welcome to the groupies JPDtheJD! 


OK - I'm back from The World, sitting in my shipping container office, listening to pipes banging in the background, wondering how it all happened so quickly! (the back from the World part)

And I woke up to a small whisper, as I dragged myself from bed to return to work . . . . 166 more sleeps!. . . the dream continues!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

View from our Jambo concierge studio




Anniversary gift waiting in our room:





One of my favorite DVC balconies for size and furniture are at Jambo:





Around the resort:

















Off to WL soon for our meet with Eliza and Granny!




_Posted  from  DISboards.com  App for Android_


----------



## rusafee1183

Awesome pictures Kathy! Thanks for keeping us updated. I just love AKV.     

We have never stayed concierge level before. Is it worth it?


----------



## Granny

Kathy...love those pictures of Jambo!  Just beautiful. 

And what a great time DW & I had sitting with Kat4, her DH and Eliza today.  A couple of hours that just flew by, with lots of stories and laughs.  So wonderful that everyone could take the time for a little meet.  It was a beautiful afternoon right next to Bay Lake.  I'll work on downloading a picture.


----------



## Granny

Okay, here's a good lookin' group!






Left to right, it's Mr. Kat4, Kat4Disney, Mrs. Granny, Eliza and Granny.

What a great time DW & I had meeting up with you guys.  A great bookend to our trip after a wonderful time with Blossom, her friend and Rich & Di.  Thanks to all for making this an even better trip!


----------



## twokats

Happy Anniversary Jimmy and Tammy!!


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Anniversary Jimmy & Tammy* enjoy your solo trip!

*Granny* nice groupie photo! 

*Kat* love your AKL photos! We will be there again in a few weeks. We had club level access last year, but our lollipops were not giraffes (my sister is obsessed with them) so I am going to show your photo to her. Is this your first time staying at the AKL/ Concierge? It is going to be hard to not have access to the lounge this trip.  Happy Anniversary!


----------



## jimmytammy

Wow, thanks folks for all the well wishes!!  Tammy and I have been happily married for 24 yrs., and each has been a blessing from God.  He placed the right lady in my path at a time when I really wasnt looking for a relationship.  But I knew she was the one from our 1st moment together.  She and I worked together and she was like a little sister too me(not in a creepy way), I was always looking out for her best interest where guys were concerned.  A girl I was dating broke up with me as I was becoming pudgy very quickly(image meant a lot to her apparently)and at the time, the last thing I needed was a relationship as my heart was breaking from before.  

About 1 week after the breakup I was telling my dad about Tammy and what a sweet girl she was and how I knew these guys from work were pursuing her as love interests.  So even though I wasnt looking to get involved so quick again, I knew Tammy was being put in my life for more than a friend, you know how you just know sometimes?  Anyway, my dad, not much to say anything unless its important, gave me this love advice(the only ever of its kind from him)I asked him would it look wrong(even the the other girl broke it off with me)to ask Tammy out (I was concerned she may get seriously involved with someone else)and this is what he said, "move on with your life" Great advice Dad!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey, Kat4Disney, Eliza, horselover and DeeCee 735, sent you folks a PM about possible meet if it works in timing for yall


----------



## MiaSRN62

Awesome pic of our groupies *Tom* 

*Kathy*...love the AKV photos. I agree---that balcony and the furniture are special! 

Wonderful advice from your dad *Jimmy*


----------



## cheer4bison

I just got off the phone from a special person and I knew you folks would appreciate my glee.  My cell rang a few minutes ago and I looked down to see the call was coming from Disney's Wilderness Lodge!!!  It was Ranger Jack calling to confirm my students' participation in his Wonders of the Lodge tour next week.  I know you don't have to register for this tour but I figured he might appreciate a heads-up if 16 curious high school seniors show up.  I am chaperoning a senior trip with storytelling as the theme so I planned to spend a morning at our beloved lodge.  There's no better place to see how storytelling can be woven into the architecture and back story of a resort. (Not that I'm biased.) 

For those who will be there next week, please send the details to me by private message too!  I'd love to cross paths with as many Groupies as possible.  This is becoming an annual event, right JimmyTammy!?  It was so nice to see you there last May when I was traveling with students.

Have a great day all!

Jill


----------



## mvndvm

Speaking of sleeps, 15 more until our first trip as VWL DVC members!!


----------



## crabbie1

Im sorry if his has been asked already but I have not been on for a while. Has anyone stayed in the renovated studios with the pull out bed under the TV? I will be at my 11 month window in june and although there will be only 4 of us I wanted a review on the extra pull out. Our DD will be 12 and 10 both not very tall and the 12 year old is not happy about sharing the sofa bed. 
If there is a post if someone points me there I can have a look. Thankyou


----------



## jimmytammy

Flying to the World later this AM
I will have my IPad so will try to stay connected with pics!


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> Flying to the World later this AM
> I will have my IPad so will try to stay connected with pics!



Have a blast!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Flying to the World later this AM
> I will have my IPad so will try to stay connected with pics!


Have fun, you two!!


----------



## sleepydog25

crabbie1 said:


> Im sorry if his has been asked already but I have not been on for a while. Has anyone stayed in the renovated studios with the pull out bed under the TV? I will be at my 11 month window in june and although there will be only 4 of us I wanted a review on the extra pull out. Our DD will be 12 and 10 both not very tall and the 12 year old is not happy about sharing the sofa bed.
> If there is a post if someone points me there I can have a look. Thankyou


Try this link:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3233143&page=2   In particular, post #28 has a picture of the trundle bed, and I believe there is some discussion about it, too.  Based on what I recall, those who have seen it or used it say it is plenty big for a child and even an average height adult.



			
				mvndvm said:
			
		

> Speaking of sleeps, 15 more until our first trip as VWL DVC members!!






			
				cheer4bison said:
			
		

> I just got off the phone from a special person and I knew you folks  would appreciate my glee.  My cell rang a few minutes ago and I looked  down to see the call was coming from Disney's Wilderness Lodge!!!  It  was Ranger Jack calling to confirm my students' participation in his  Wonders of the Lodge tour next week.  I know you don't have to register  for this tour but I figured he might appreciate a heads-up if 16 curious  high school seniors show up.  I am chaperoning a senior trip with  storytelling as the theme so I planned to spend a morning at our beloved  lodge.  There's no better place to see how storytelling can be woven  into the architecture and back story of a resort. (Not that I'm biased.)


How very cool to have such a senior trip!  Nice score with Ranger Jack, too.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Jimmy -* thanks for sharing your story of how it all started with the love of your life!  Enjoy each other in The World!

But that brings up an idea - anybody else want to share their beginnings with their main squeeze? (It could be dangerous - sorry)

My eyes were opened when this cute little girl in a two piece smacked me in the face with a comb while sitting with friends at a local swimming pool.  Guess it woke me up!  DiznyDi and I started dating at the end of our junior year of high school, and just never stopped.  Married four years latter, it has been 39 years of marital bliss with the best thing that ever happened to me.  DiznyDi has made me what I am today; my life would not have been, under any type of accounting, very successful or happy with out her.  Looking forward to the next 39 dear!


----------



## twokats

Dizny Dad said:


> But that brings up an idea - anybody else want to share their beginnings with their main squeeze? (It could be dangerous - sorry)



My DH and I worked at the same place.  He was out in the hangar, I was in a secure area.  The break area was right in front of where our guard was and anytime I came out in that area he saw me, plus we had another office that I had to keep up with in front of the airplane that he worked on, so he would see me then also.  From what I have been told he watched me for almost a year before he got the nerve to ask a mutual friend to introduce us.  We dated for about 3 months before he asked me to marry him and later this month we will celebrate 30 years together!  I praise God daily that he saw me and liked what he saw.


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> *Jimmy -* thanks for sharing your story of how it all started with the love of your life!  Enjoy each other in The World!
> 
> But that brings up an idea - anybody else want to share their beginnings with their main squeeze? (It could be dangerous - sorry)


*Luv* and I "met" via mutual friends on a now long forgotten DIS thread, "Maelstrom is a FastPass."  We were both going through some rocky times, so romance didn't blossom for awhile.  At some point, I braved a call to her, and we immediately hit it off.  Still, it was some time before we met, but where we first saw each other was none other than our beloved Lodge--the beach to be exact--and our souls had found their match.  As most of you know, we got married last July on the terrace at WL to complete our fairy tale.  Unlike many of you, we met later in life, but we count ourselves beyond fortunate that we wound up together.  I am one extremely honored and humbled man to have her in my life.  She showed me the way back.


----------



## DiznyDi

Pretty quiet around here!

*Jill* - so excited for you and your group of high schoolers to spend time at our beloved Lodge and tour with Ranger Jack.  We saw him giving a tour while in the Carolwood Pacific room just last week.  Twice now we've had the pleasure of being on the rooftop with him as Flag Family.  Interesting that when he first came on the job it was only to be a temporary assignment.  But just as the Lodge has puled all of us in, it pulled him in too.

So nice to see the group photo *Granny*, thanks for posting.  You and Mrs Granny should be well into WDW withdrawal.  Time to get the calendar out and begin plans for the next trip.  DDad and I had very few ADR's for this most recent trip.  We'll be traveling with our 'kids' in October and they have some specific restaurants where they'd like to eat .  I've made all that I can but have 2 with no availability - Be Our Guest and 'Ohana.  Guess I'll keep trying.

*J&T* - enjoying your anniversary solitude?  Hope you're having a blast!  I think Julie's in the World now, too.  

So nice to read about everyone's significant other and how you've met.  It just warms my heart and puts a smile on my face as I read your 'history'.  

What's on everyone's week-end plans?  I'll be spending my days with my daughter at a polymer clay artist's creative week-end.  While I don't do clay, it should be exciting... and I'll get to spend time with our daughter.  DDad... well he'll be home alone.  If we were to have nice weather, he could mow and do outdoor activities.  But that's yet to be determined.


----------



## jimmytammy

This thing is driving me crazy!  I have been trying for two days to get it to allow me to post with no avail.

Let's see, our flight was delayed a little but no biggy.  Tammy and Horselover pulled the wool over my eyes on this one, we are in concierge at Poly!  Very nice indeed!  Remodel at resort is not a big deal IMO.  Bungalows for Dvc coming along well and you can see where old buildings are being converted inside with new walls.

Our kids and parents surprised us with roses on the floor, bed, balloons and chocolates, and monogrammed towels after the spirit of aloha show.  

We did mk our 1st day then yesterday we did the studios and Epcot.  Returning to studios for a while to get Tammy some pins at Star Wars then Epcot.  Alan Parsons at 5, San angel for lunch, illuminations dessert party(hoping we see some groupies just before this).

Saw mine train ride running, cm,s getting their turn.

Enjoying the "how we met" series, good idea Dad


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

A quick check in.  Trip is going great so far - awesome weather and when it has rained we've been doing something inside.  We made the move over to the Lodge.  Once again on the bus side - never have gotten the quieter lake side but I will say I love our room - it's a dedicated 1BR on a corner by the elevators and has an extra window in the bedroom that really changes the feel from the standard 1BR.  And I don't mind the sound of buses that much.    I have a few comments on the remodel.  

Here's a few photos and I'll try to get more posted later.  Since I last checked in we greatly enjoyed our mini-meet with Granny, Mrs. Granny and Eliza and then a little time at MK.  It was a great time that flew by and we enjoyed meeting you all!!!!   

Granny posted a meet photo so I'll just add one of the geyser going off:





On Tuesday went to Universal and had lots of fun there. 









 Some mini-golf that evening where DH kept making 2's and my scores were a little higher although I had a slight comeback at the end when DH got a few of the yips.  





Then a nice morning/afternoon at AK before we headed over to the lodge.  Late afternoon DH realized he was famished and we tried to get into Whispering Canyon but had missed the early walk ups and it was going to be 45 minutes before the started more walk ups so they suggested we try Artist Pointe for something immediate.  We were seated within 2-3 minutes and enjoyed a fabulous meal.  I had the filet and DH had the wild trio with Venison/buffalo and game sausage.  Here were our desserts after which we wobbled out of the restaurant and over to the beach to watch Wishes.





 Yesterday was DHS for the Star Wars breakfast and a few rides then a little afternoon break before dinner at Cali Grill (when it poured rain!) and then over for a little more MK time.  Today is our enjoy the Lodge and FW morning/afternoon and then we'll head to Epcot for Alan Parsons (and hopefully will see JT) and continue on to DHS for a little Toy Story and fireworks.  Fun fun fun!  Off to Trails End for a little lunch now and our annual visit to see the draft horses.  





From Cali Grill (please forgive the reflections in the glass!)









Desserts and a little Anniversary chocolate from the restaurant:





And into the MK which was really quite empty which I was suspecting would happen after the rain we saw while dining:


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi said:


> . . . . . . . . . . DDad... well he'll be home alone.  If we were to have nice weather, he could mow and do outdoor activities.  But that's yet to be determined.



In the late 50's, while sitting in a small boat on Lake Michigan learning to fish with my Grandfather, it began to sprinkle.  After I expressed my self about the coming dilemma, Grandpa merely said "You're neither sugar nor salt; you wont melt.  Sit still".  Although that applied then, and I've have never forgotten that traumatic episode on the lake, I still have a problem sitting still when it rains.  Sorry Grandpa, but in this situation, I think you would approve; "there's other work to be done, so get to it!" (another comment seared into my memory spoken by him).  So no worries here, I know I will get dirty somehow during DiznyDi's absence.

(OK, OK; yes the late 50's.  And no, it never rained, the sprinkling stopped quickly; and I didn't melt . . much)


----------



## Dizny Dad

*KAT4DISNEY *- Loved the pics; nice to see the MK so empty after the rain . .


----------



## Goofy442

Just got back from VWL and only grill we could find was behind the bike rental. Asked at front desk several times and was told there is no grill . When I went back up to front desk to fix my magic bands, she asked if there was anything else she could do for me. I said no we found the grill, she said I have been hear since they opened and I didn't know there was one. We did get strange looks from everyone passing by. I guess they never saw people grilling at Disney. We all Loved the resort, can't wait to go back and relax.


----------



## MiaSRN62

DiznyDi said:


> Pretty quiet around here!



I have been down with the flu all week.....really sick. But I've been lying on the couch with my iPad reading all the posts. 

Very cool about the tour *Jill*.....take some pics!!!

Enjoying the "how we met" stories.......

More pics *Kathy*!!!  Glad you had a nice trip *Goofy442*---and keep on grillin' at the Lodge!!!!

I'm back to work tomorrow after being off all week with the sickness!!! Still feel weak and rundown so hoping my first shift back isn't too rough.


----------



## Corinne

*Kathy*-I second *Maria!* more pics please!  Loved the California Grill photos! DH and I have a reservation there on our anniversary in September, we have never been. 

*Maria* so sorry you had the flu, it's the worst! Take care, you know how it can weaken you!! 

*Jimmy and Tammy* hope you are having a great time.

We have our son and dil-to-be Jack and Jill shower today. 

Happy Saturday Groupies!!


*13 more sleeps*


----------



## Corinne

I cannot remember, but I thought there were some fellow D & B lovers here, perhaps *Luv* and *Julie?*. Anyway, when I saw a preview in January on the Disney Parks blog of the new pattern debuting this month, I knew I *had* to add to my collection. 

My friend is there now, and picked up this little number for me! I didn't want to risk waiting two weeks if they sell out!


----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## jimmytammy

Lots of walking yesterday,  met up with kat4disney and her dh at Alan parsons show, really enjoyed spending time with them.  Went to illum dessert party, great area to view, good desserts, esp doughnuts with Kahlua.  If you do the party my advice, don't walk a lot that day as you have to stand the whole time.  Hope to get pics up when we r home.


----------



## Kathymford

Corinne said:


> I cannot remember, but I thought there were some fellow D & B lovers here, perhaps Luv and Julie?. Anyway, when I saw a preview in January on the Disney Parks blog of the new pattern debuting this month, I knew I had to add to my collection.   My friend is there now, and picked up this little number for me! I didn't want to risk waiting two weeks if they sell out! http://s283.photobucket.com/user/dvctink/media/d b/imagejpg2.jpg.html http://s283.photobucket.com/user/dvctink/media/d b/imagejpg1.jpg.html



ME! ME!! I have so many, I can't even count. Do you know what material it is? I don't think I've seen that pattern. Very cute!


----------



## DeeCee735

Kathymford said:


> ME! ME!! I have so many, I can't even count. Do you know what material it is? I don't think I've seen that pattern. Very cute!



It's vinyl and absolutely adorable!


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> I cannot remember, but I thought there were some fellow D & B lovers here, perhaps *Luv* and *Julie?*. Anyway, when I saw a preview in January on the Disney Parks blog of the new pattern debuting this month, I knew I *had* to add to my collection.
> 
> My friend is there now, and picked up this little number for me! I didn't want to risk waiting two weeks if they sell out!


Oh, great!  Thanks for nuttin', Corinne.  Now, *Luv* is all a'flutter with dreams of a new D&B design.


----------



## Granny

Well Groupies, with the Mine Train ride opening in just a few days, I thought I'd share a couple of pictures of this ride as you will rarely see it in the future....empty!











It really is a great addition to Fantasyland...and ties in the "old park" with the new section very well.  These pictures were taken from the area near the Carousel, so that gives you an idea of how visible this ride will be throughout the entire back of the castle area in MK.  Very well done!!


----------



## garnet1240

Kathymford said:


> ME! ME!! I have so many, I can't even count. Do you know what material it is? I don't think I've seen that pattern. Very cute!



This is called Downtown Mickey. It's the pattern released for the 5 year anniversary of Disney and Dooney & Bourke. 

Very cute, just picked up one when I was there last week.


----------



## Corinne

sleepydog25 said:


> Oh, great!  Thanks for nuttin', Corinne.  Now, *Luv* is all a'flutter with dreams of a new D&B design.



Well,sorry, *sly*, but she "needs" one then! Honestly, it's my favorite pattern by far. 



Kathymford said:


> ME! ME!! I have so many, I can't even count. Do you know what material it is? I don't think I've seen that pattern. Very cute!



The pattern is new and just debuted this week or last week. 



DeeCee735 said:


> It's vinyl and absolutely adorable!



Actually, I do not have my bag in hand yet, but I believe it's what D & B call coated cotton. If you are familiar with the original D & B  "sketch" pattern I think it's the same. They also made the sketch pattern in nylon but I do think it's the texture as the original sketch.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

It's a sad day.  Spent a lot of time this morning listening to luggage getting wheeled out and knowing we would be following.  But not a bad place to spend some time before heading to the airport.





We normally end at MK but trying something different this time.  We'll take a walk over to FW and then boat to CR where we're thinking about going over to check on the POLY.  Then a little time back at the quiet pool before our late flight.  Not bad at all.  



_Posted from  DISboards.com App  for  Android_


----------



## Granny

Kathy...love the picture, and it sounds like a nice day to wind down another great trip! 

Safe travels!


----------



## jimmytammy

Us too Kathy
We hung out at club level and soaked up every last min. we could.  At airport now, flight looking maybe 10 min delay.  Can't wait til Oct!!  145 days to go!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> . . . . . . . . . Went to illum dessert party, great area to view, good desserts, esp doughnuts with Kahlua.  If you do the party my advice, don't walk a lot that day as you have to stand the whole time. . . . . . . . . . .



DiznyDi & I had ressies for the party, but decided to cancel them when there was so much rain.  When asking a CM that was standing in the area of the party that day if the party was ever cancelled due to rain, we were told no, that the food was moved into the large round pavilion behind (convention pavilion?) and you were allowed to stand in the designated area during the show.  

We were glad to have cancelled; we stood on the bridge between France and England and had a great view for free.  We did lower the umbrellas during the show, but were glad we had them!


----------



## Muushka

Hello 

Lots of reading to do....but in the meantime.....

We had an awesome cruise!  We did the 15 night Panama Canal repositioning cruise from Miami to San Diego.

Highlights:

The actual transition through the PC is, in a word, awesome.  It has been my dream since who knows
when to do this cruise.  

They had a PC pilot with 30 years on the PC as a guest speaker.  Lots of interesting info.

Sitting in a lounge on the 3rd deck and watching a wall move by swiftly.

Standing on a large uncrowded aft deck watching the gates close.

Chip and Dale visited on above deck!

Standing on top deck forward while we entered the fist set of locks at Gatun.  Wow.

Cruising Lake Gatun.

After leaving the PC we had 4 sea days and then off to Puerto Vallarta and then Cabo.

Cabo was a most beautiful port.  The rocks.....wow!

Then off to our final destination, San Diego.  On the way we saw whales, dolphins and sea otters!

The weather was the best.  No complaints.  Well, it was hot going thru the PC, but that is normal.
What is not normal is that we got no rain for the transit!

The Pacific ocean was so calm it was like glass.  Not even a ripple except for the ones we created.
I've never seen anything like it!

The ship does need some TLC.  Rust and wood that was screaming for care.  But the rest of the ship
was beautiful and well cared for.

Lots of trivia.  Lots of booty!

Met a couple we had cruised with 1.5 years ago, what a treat!  We switched our dining to join them.  Great!

Got to meet Bobbiwiz and her husband.  Another treat!

Saw lots of great movies including...my all time favorite classic, To Kill a Mockingbird. Ahhhhh.

Saw some great shows and some not so great.  Our favorite singer John Charles was with us for 3 shows!

Food...meh.  I am pretty picky and apparently Mr Muush is too!  
But they had some great wraps and salads at a fast food place.  Yum.

Flight to Miami was very bad.  The roughest.  Flight home from CA was great, very smooth.

My feral cat, Lucy, finally agreed to allow another human to touch her!
My neighbor Milo took very good care of her.  What a good kid!

We both picked up upper respiratory bugs and are still on the mend.  
Mr Muush did go to the ship's doc.

I had a rather scary medical situation before we left and thankfully, no problems
My doc was so good.  He told me to have the ship doc call him if I had a problem.  So sweet.

Met lots of Dis cruisers. 

Boy, that was one fantastic cruise.  The best!
didn't have any problems on the cruise.  Yay!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Corinne said:


> *Kathy*-
> 
> *Maria* so sorry you had the flu, it's the worst! Take care, you know how it can weaken you!!
> 
> We have our son and dil-to-be Jack and Jill shower today.
> 
> *13 more sleeps*



Thank you *Corinne*! Still sick. I am now on antibiotics as of last night. Hoping this will cure me. On day 11 of this   I am doing more lounging on couch and reading the DISboards on my iPad vs posting lately.
Hope the shower went well and all had a fun time 

*Muushka*....
WELCOME BACK! Your cruise sounded awesome sans the rocky flight to Miami and the medical issue prior to the start of the vacation. Hope you will be sharing some photos with us


----------



## Corinne

MiaSRN62 said:


> Thank you *Corinne*! Still sick. I am now on antibiotics as of last night. Hoping this will cure me. On day 11 of this   I am doing more lounging on couch and reading the DISboards on my iPad vs posting lately.
> Hope the shower went well and all had a fun time



Oh no! *Maria*, I hope you are feeling better soon! The shower was wonderful, thanks!

Welcome back *Muush*!  Missed you! Sounds like the cruise was a blast! I hope you have photos to share!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Muush* is back! Yea!  Your trip sounds fabulous!  Rest for a day or two, then I know we'd all love to see a picture or two.  So happy to hear the weather co-operated for you.   15 days would be a long time in rough seas and rain.

*JT* sounds like you had a great trip, too!  Thanks for your recommendations for the Illuminations Dessert Party.  As DDad said, besides the rain, my next concern was having to stand the entire time - truly not my idea of a $100 party.  IMO: They really need to provide some type of seating.  I felt badly canceling, but I'm glad we did.

Hope you feel better soon, *Maria*!   No fun being sick.  Your mind want you to be productive, but your body is saying no, no, no.

DDad came home (May 10) from our trip to the World sick.  He's just beginning to feel better.  He never gets sick.... Head cold, sinus issues, upper respiratory and general body aches.

Counting down the days with you *Corinne*!  I can just feel your excitement building.  Oh the anticipation....  I'm another D&B fan.  I have way too many of them.  The pattern has to be really spectacular for me to consider purchasing another.

Kathy's back too!  Love your photos.  Thanks so much for posting.  Now that you're home, have any other thoughts about the re-furb?
My number 1 complaint would have to be the poor quality of the materials used in the covering of the pull-out and the chair.  The 'tweed' type material had pulls/holes in both pieces in our room.  And this is new.   I just don't see it holding up.  Rather disappointing.


----------



## jimmytammy

At the Alan Parsons Show L to R Tammy, Jimmy, Kat4Disney(Kathy)and her DH Gordon




The Hat Lady at Rose n Crown

Saw this and had to share with all you groupies



MK CMs enjoying the Mine Ride

Views from ME


----------



## Lisann

Hi, all.  Just got back Saturday from a great 8 days at Disney.  We stayed at the Grand Floridian.  It was heaven!

Got to visit a one-bedroom Villa at Wilderness Lodge.  My sister and I are considering purchasing DVC, and we needed to see some villas to "re-assure" us, or mainly, my sister. 

I really like the new decor, but of course, I didn't get to see the previous decor.  I feel much better about the look and feel of the room now that we got to do a (very quick) walk-through.  My sister doesn't want too much of a campy feel to her vacation, so the villa got her approval. haha.   It was weird seeing the WLV decor, as compared to the GFV decor, which we decided is a little too fancy-schmancy for us.  Plus, the GFV is too far from the main resort.  We actually much prefer the GF resort's regular rooms (although, I wouldn't turn down a stay at the GFVillas.). 

The Wilderness Lodge is still so wonderful.  We were there last Thursday night for dinner at Artist Point...filet...mushroom soup...pistachio cheesecake...ahhh....

WL is so comforting.  I love that place!  The whole lodge feels so 'Disney' to me.  It was so difficult going to work yesterday morning, but working allows me to afford a vacation at my happy place.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Well, WELCOME HOME everyone . . . great times seemed to be had by all!

*Muush* - great trip hints, but we need pics!  Settle in, get back into the routine, and remember us with some of the pics of the trip.

*JimmyTammy* - Cool trip, good pics, GREAT Attittude _( Can't wait til Oct!! 145 days to go!! )_  It just never wears out, does it!

*Lisann* - The Lodge during the Christmas season is just wonderful.  DVC isn't for everyone, but you know if it is for you; you can just feel it!

DiznyDi tells me she just booked our October and December flights for our return to The World - makes getting up each day and going to work a little easier knowing she is taking such good care of me!


----------



## DiznyDi

Lisann said:


> Hi, all.  Just got back Saturday from a great 8 days at Disney.  We stayed at the Grand Floridian.  It was heaven!
> 
> Got to visit a one-bedroom Villa at Wilderness Lodge.  My sister and I are considering purchasing DVC, and we needed to see some villas to "re-assure" us, or mainly, my sister.
> 
> I really like the new decor, but of course, I didn't get to see the previous decor.  I feel much better about the look and feel of the room now that we got to do a (very quick) walk-through.  My sister doesn't want too much of a campy feel to her vacation, so the villa got her approval. haha.   It was weird seeing the WLV decor, as compared to the GFV decor, which we decided is a little too fancy-schmancy for us.  Plus, the GFV is too far from the main resort.  We actually much prefer the GF resort's regular rooms (although, I wouldn't turn down a stay at the GFVillas.).
> 
> The Wilderness Lodge is still so wonderful.  We were there last Thursday night for dinner at Artist Point...filet...mushroom soup...pistachio cheesecake...ahhh....
> 
> WL is so comforting.  I love that place!  The whole lodge feels so 'Disney' to me.  It was so difficult going to work yesterday morning, but working allows me to afford a vacation at my happy place.



Yea!  A new Groupie!  WELCOME Lisann!  Wait til you see the Lodge at Christmastime - Beautiful!  So nice to have you join us. Come back and visit often and join in in our daily banter.  Not much happening here today - everyone must be planning their next trip


----------



## DiznyDi

We'll, would ya look at that - DDad and I posted at the same time!  Great minds must think alike. 

I did book our flights yesterday. We're now flying Southwest. Their booking window opened yesterday for Nov/Dec travel. When checking last evening, our return flight on Nov 2 is showing as Sold Out!  I checked again this morning and found the same. Wow. Sure glad I jumped right on it at 6:35 AM and secured seating for us.


----------



## Lisann

DiznyDi said:


> Yea!  A new Groupie!  WELCOME Lisann!  Wait til you see the Lodge at Christmastime - Beautiful!  So nice to have you join us. Come back and visit often and join in in our daily banter.  Not much happening here today - everyone must be planning their next trip



Why thank you for the welcome!   I am already planning a trip for the early part of December!


----------



## ottawagreg

Hello to all!

I have not checked this page for many days.  I am so busy that I barely know what day it is.  We are getting close to our summer trip.  My count down clock is at 34 days now.  My anticipation got me to going thru some pics of trips in recent years.  We are so much looking forward to getting away.

Lisa, if you do buy DVC at VWL there isn't anything that is not to like there.  At least I can't think of anything.

I decided to bore you all with a few of my vacation pics.  Hope you don't mind.

greg


----------



## DiznyDi

Ahhhh to be at the Lodge.....
Thanks Greg for sharing your photos!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the the groupies Lisann!!!!


----------



## Lisann

ottawagreg said:


> Lisa, if you do buy DVC at VWL there isn't anything that is not to like there.  At least I can't think of anything.




That's what I was thinking...


----------



## eliza61

Wow, lot's of good reading to catch up on.

*Muush and Maria*, take care of yourselves.  ugg being sick sucks.  Muush, glad every thing is ok.  I need all my gal pals healthy.

LOL. seems like every one is coming off of vacations.  Boy we are going to be  in a few months with no vacations.  I've come to the conclusion that people who hit the lottery and say they will continue to work are nuts.  I'm convinced I could find tons of things to occupy my time.

Anyhoo, so my recap in 60 secs.
Pros:

Contemporary Resort.  Very very nice.  It's not going to become a favorite but it was surprisingly nice.  I say surprisingly because the décor never thrilled me. We were on the 6th floor, had a wonderful pool view and right outside the door we overlooked chef mickey.  Kudos to the engineering people.  I had trepidations about noise when I first saw our room.  No worries.  we did not hear a peep from Chef Mickey nor the monorail. Disney really does the resort theme extremely well. 
Absolutely cannot beat the walk to MK.  Loved the light parade on the lake every night also.

Cons:
Rooms are not designed for tall folks. Sinks and toilets are really low.    My knees were creaking every time I tried to get up off the John.    Sid and Rizzo had to bend over to brush their teeth.  

Magic bands & FP+
Hate 'em.  I reserved using that word until after I tried them.  While they are nice to open your room door,  I don't like the fact that my information pops up every time it's scanned.  I pulled into the parking lot at the BC and the guard there made chit chat about my entire day's adr's.  I know it's a very minor thing but it's just weird having the guard say "you'll have a great dinner at nine dragons" when I go to park. 

Let me just say FP+ simply does not fit our touring style.  the basic problem is that imo it's not easy to make changes.  I didn't like the fact that if you use two of your fp's and change your mind on the third one you either have to stop at a fp kiosk or pull out your cell phone, hope the wifi in the parks in adequate that day and try to cancel or change them.  Also if you park hop, basically the nano second you enter the second park you must find a fp kiosk. It just really took the emphasis off of enjoying the second park and became an exercise in getting a fast pass.  don't even get me started about getting stuck behind a visitor that doesn't speak English.


----------



## digiMom

Hi! We're staying at VWL for a couple of nights in August and I have a few questions. I'm hoping you don't mind if I pop in here 

We're staying in a studio on rented points and looking for recommendations on room requests. DD and DH are afraid of heights. I was thinking of requesting the first floor, but started wondering if critters might be an issue. Maybe 2nd floor is a better option? Also, DD has some special needs and so a quiet area is appreciated. Are the rooms on the pool side OK as far as noise? How about near the elevator? Any suggestions are appreciated. 

The other questions concern transportation. We'll only be going to MK and visiting the other resorts in the area. I'm pretty sure we'll mostly use the boats for transportation. I'm thinking there may be times when the bus makes more sense.. so... Do the buses to MK run all day or just early and late? If you leave MK around fireworks or electrical pageant times, are the boats interrupted? Are there better times to just take the bus? 

Thanks for your help! I'm really looking forward to staying here!


----------



## Dizny Dad

digiMom said:


> Hi! We're staying at VWL for a couple of nights in August and I have a few questions. . . . . . . . . .  concern transportation. . . . . . . . . . . Do the buses to MK run all day or just early and late? If you leave MK around fireworks or electrical pageant times, are the boats interrupted? Are there better times to just take the bus? . . . . .



Hi DigiMom!

Just to answer a few of those pesky concerns:  Busses run to MK and all parks, including DTD, all day (early enough to get to rope drop, character breakfasts, etc); Boats are interrupted for the pageant, but if you are lucky, the boat you are on stops on the water for an upclose view and spectacular show!  Really neat!; busses at park opening and closing are always packed.  Busses from the Lodge also service other resorts and Fort Wilderness, so be aware of possible extended travel times if you have ADR's.

Just wait - the Groupies will fill you in on the rest!  Enjoy your adventure at the Lodge.


----------



## eliza61

digiMom said:


> Hi! We're staying at VWL for a couple of nights in August and I have a few questions. I'm hoping you don't mind if I pop in here
> 
> We're staying in a studio on rented points and looking for recommendations on room requests. DD and DH are afraid of heights. I was thinking of requesting the first floor, but started wondering if critters might be an issue. Maybe 2nd floor is a better option? Also, DD has some special needs and so a quiet area is appreciated. Are the rooms on the pool side OK as far as noise? How about near the elevator? Any suggestions are appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help! I'm really looking forward to staying here!



Hey Digimom, 
I'll weigh in on the first part.  so generally you won't see many critters coming close.  I've seen a rabbit once or twice in the main lodge by the pool and of course the ducks but you won't have to worry about raccoons or squirrels wandering in.

WLV's imo is one of the most peaceful and quiet resorts on site.  The woods are natural mufflers and the wood inside the lodge tends to damper loud noises also.  In the main lodge, the sheer height of the lodge does an excellent job of dissipating noise.  Generally even whispering canyons restaurant is a lower volume than what you might find else where.

Not sure if the villas actually face the pool, I thought those were the rooms to the main lodge but one of the other groupies might know for sure.

Outside of requesting first floor due to the fear of heights, I think you'll be fine.
I've had a number of rooms near the elevator with no noise issues at all.  In the villas "near" the elevators can be misleading as the elevators open up into a "rotunda" type area so even the rooms near the elevators are not really next to them.

I'll see if I have some pics to give you a better idea.
E


----------



## eliza61

This was a picture from the elevator as I stepped off on the second floor.  As you can see there are room doors ahead on both sides but you have that big open chandler in the middle.  so it's very peaceful IMO.


----------



## MaryJ

digiMom said:


> Hi! We're staying at VWL for a couple of nights in August and I have a few questions. I'm hoping you don't mind if I pop in here
> 
> We're staying in a studio on rented points and looking for recommendations on room requests. DD and DH are afraid of heights. I was thinking of requesting the first floor, but started wondering if critters might be an issue. Maybe 2nd floor is a better option? Also, DD has some special needs and so a quiet area is appreciated. Are the rooms on the pool side OK as far as noise? How about near the elevator? Any suggestions are appreciated.
> 
> The other questions concern transportation. We'll only be going to MK and visiting the other resorts in the area. I'm pretty sure we'll mostly use the boats for transportation. I'm thinking there may be times when the bus makes more sense.. so... Do the buses to MK run all day or just early and late? If you leave MK around fireworks or electrical pageant times, are the boats interrupted? Are there better times to just take the bus?
> 
> Thanks for your help! I'm really looking forward to staying here!



I have stayed on the first floor and have never had any issues with critters, so I don't think that would be a concern. As far as a quiet room goes, I would request a lake view room. While you won't actually be able to see the lake (especially if you're on the first floor) it will keep you from hearing people/bell services rolling their suitcases/luggage carts over the boarded walkway on the other side of the resort. It can be quite loud at times.


----------



## ottawagreg

digiMom said:


> The other questions concern transportation. We'll only be going to MK and visiting the other resorts in the area. I'm pretty sure we'll mostly use the boats for transportation. I'm thinking there may be times when the bus makes more sense.. so... Do the buses to MK run all day or just early and late? If you leave MK around fireworks or electrical pageant times, are the boats interrupted? Are there better times to just take the bus?



digiMom,

I cannot think of a time one would want to take bus versus using the boats.  We have never used the buses for MK.  If you close the park down or leave after Wishes fireworks, the boat is really your only play.  Even if you have to wait for a send boat it is still much better than a bus.

The smaller one has more open space than the larger boat.  Either way the cool air in the evening is a nice relaxing way to come down from the castle while returning "home".

I'm at work now.  I have a detailed floor plan that would show room numbers that you can use to request rooms.

You will really love the lodge.

greg


----------



## twinklebug

ottawagreg said:


> digiMom,
> 
> I cannot think of a time one would want to take bus versus using the boats.  We have never used the buses for MK.  If you close the park down or leave after Wishes fireworks, the boat is really your only play.  Even if you have to wait for a send boat it is still much better than a bus.
> 
> The smaller one has more open space than the larger boat.  Either way the cool air in the evening is a nice relaxing way to come down from the castle while returning "home".
> 
> I'm at work now.  I have a detailed floor plan that would show room numbers that you can use to request rooms.
> 
> You will really love the lodge.
> 
> greg



My son will only take the bus to/from the MK, stating that it's much faster and less crowded than the boats. While he's probably right, I prefer the ambiance of the boats as long as the weather's nice. Rain and cold will force me over to the buses (and it's a shorter/covered walk from the bus stop back to the villas verses the winding walkway from the boat dock to the main lodge.)

Regarding critters on the first floor: Yes, if you're one to leave your patio door open you very well can get a gecko or snake slithering in. Just don't leave it open, as they climb the buildings well and they'll enter no matter what floor you're on.


----------



## Kathymford

My favorite thing about the lodge, ok one of the the favorites, is taking the boat whenever we can. It just feels like vacation!


----------



## ottawagreg

twinklebug said:


> Rain and cold will force me over to the buses (and it's a shorter/covered walk from the bus stop back to the villas verses the winding walkway from the boat dock to the main lodge.)



That is an excellent point regarding the covered walk.  It maybe fifty feet at most until you get under the roof.  I don't recall walking in the rain on the boardwalk from the dock.  On the flip side though leaving the MK it is much closer to use the boat.  They did a redesign on the bus terminals at MK also.  I should give that a try.  How many stops between the VWL and the castle?


----------



## sleepydog25

I'm away from home so using my phone, but welcome Digimon and Lisann!  This is the friendliest group on the DIS, and we're thrilled you've joined us. On page 1, you'll find instructions for grabbing a Moose siggie (only if you are so inclined), and if you want me to add your names to our trip list please shoot me a pm. Jimmytammy handles birthdays and anniversaries.  Lisann, from what part of VA do you hail?  I'm in the southwest corner off the Blue Ridge Parkway. 

On a side note to all, I've authored another article on disneydining.com, and this one is entitled the Top Ten Things to Do at WL. Just click on the top ten lists on the menu from that site.  See if you agree with me!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday MiaSRN62!!!!


----------



## mvndvm

Less than a week now til our first trip home as DVC members!!


----------



## Muushka

mvndvm said:


> Less than a week now til our first trip home as DVC members!!



Have a wonderful trip!  

*
HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARIA!!!!*






I think I like the next one more






*I hope it is a very happy one!  Where shall we have lunch??*


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Maria!!!!* 


Hope it is a wonderful one and that you are feeling much better very soon!


----------



## ottawagreg

The other day digiMom was asking about room locations and preferences.  I don't know if this is of any interest to anyone, or if it is helpful.  It seems to be the most detailed map of the villas I can find.  I do CAD drafting and design work, so this kind of stuff draws my attention.  I like to see and know details and scale.

Does anyone know if you are allowed to ask for specific rooms.  For example if a guy wanted to have a studio near the elevator with a view of the pool, can I ask for room 3505?

Or a very quiet and more private with a view of the lake, one may might ask for 4561.  We are a family of three and do studios. I was surprised at the number to two bedrooms.

greg


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday, Maria!
Hope it is the best.


----------



## DiznyDi

*Wishing Maria a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY!*
I hope your feeling better.  May the sun shine for you today as you celebrate your special day.  Enjoy!


----------



## eliza61

ottawagreg said:


> *Does anyone know if you are allowed to ask for specific rooms.  For example if a guy wanted to have a studio near the elevator with a view of the pool, can I ask for room 3505?*
> 
> 
> 
> greg



Greg,
From my sources, (my neighbors daughter is a cm at the Contemporary) they generally do not take specific room request.  Generally the problem becomes what happens if that room is not empty or what happens if a guest leaves on Tuesday but you don't arrive to Friday, they won't keep a room sitting empty for 2 days like that.
Now of course you can request it but it's better to keep the request very general, say like "close to the elevators".  

Now of course all the groupies are pretty rational human beings but if you can hear the "guest gone wild" stories she tells, you can imagine their reluctance to open that can of worms.  



*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARIA, HOPE YOUR DAY WAS MAGICAL*


----------



## sleepydog25

Happy birthday, Maria!


----------



## eliza61

Tales from the recent trip.  Just some pictures to get the weekend going.

This trip we stayed at the Contemporary.  I've always had a reluctance to stay here as it's not my favorite themed resort but the stay was wonderful and you absolutely can't beat the walk to MK.

We were on the 6th floor facing the pond.  we were directly in front of the pool.





BLT




As always Kudos to Disney design and engineering.  Our front door overlooked Chef Mickey's and when I first saw it I was a bit dismayed.  I just kept imagining the noise from the restaurant.  Resort is fabulously insulated.  Noise was never and issue.





and you definitely can't beat the walk to MK


----------



## eliza61

Had lunch at BOG.  It was ok.  One of those things like eating in Cinderella's Castle, great experience and you do it for the atmosphere but you only really need to do it once as the food is just so-so.  Now to be fair we had lunch so we all had some type of sandwich.  Also living in Philly has probably jaded me as it's really the city of awesome hoagies and cheesesteaks. 

But it is a great example of what Disney does par excellence!!  Theming.


----------



## Lisann

eliza61 said:


> Magic bands & FP+
> Hate 'em.  I reserved using that word until after I tried them.  While they are nice to open your room door,  I don't like the fact that my information pops up every time it's scanned.  I pulled into the parking lot at the BC and the guard there made chit chat about my entire day's adr's.  I know it's a very minor thing but it's just weird having the guard say "you'll have a great dinner at nine dragons" when I go to park.
> 
> Let me just say FP+ simply does not fit our touring style.  the basic problem is that imo it's not easy to make changes.  I didn't like the fact that if you use two of your fp's and change your mind on the third one you either have to stop at a fp kiosk or pull out your cell phone, hope the wifi in the parks in adequate that day and try to cancel or change them.  Also if you park hop, basically the nano second you enter the second park you must find a fp kiosk. *It just really took the emphasis off of enjoying the second park and became an exercise in getting a fast pass*.  don't even get me started about getting stuck behind a visitor that doesn't speak English.



I completely agree.  I don't think it was money well spent on Disney's part, just my humble opinion.  

Thanks for the update on the Contemporary.  Funny you mentioned the "not so great for tall people" aspect of the resort.  It's true!!


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARIA!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARIA!!*




eliza61 said:


> Had lunch at BOG.  It was ok.  One of those things like eating in Cinderella's Castle, great experience and you do it for the atmosphere but you only really need to do it once as the food is just so-so.  . . . . . . . . . . . .



Can't agree with you more. . . . . and I was disappointed in the gray stuff (at dinner).  Somehow I expected it to be some kind of gray stuff, , , , , imagine that.


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Had lunch at BOG.  It was ok.  One of those things like eating in Cinderella's Castle, great experience and you do it for the atmosphere but you only really need to do it once as the food is just so-so.  Now to be fair we had lunch so we all had some type of sandwich.  Also living in Philly has probably jaded me as it's really the city of awesome hoagies and cheesesteaks.
> 
> But it is a great example of what Disney does par excellence!!  Theming.



I guess I'll take the dissenting view.  DW & I had lunch there and thought it was a wonderful experience.  The food was good (maybe my standards are lowered by general WDW fare?) and the theming/atmosphere were hands down the best of any WDW restaurant (we've never eaten in the Castle).  

We are disappointed not to be able to book a lunch there for our October trip...I don't know how that site "decides" to let you book or not?  

But we will definitely try for lunch in the future.  I guess once the lunch gets put into the regular WDW Dining reservation site, we'll have no chance since we never go on the site exactly on the morning that we can first make reservations.  No biggie!


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Greg,
> From my sources, (my neighbors daughter is a cm at the Contemporary) they generally do not take specific room request.  Generally the problem becomes what happens if that room is not empty or what happens if a guest leaves on Tuesday but you don't arrive to Friday, they won't keep a room sitting empty for 2 days like that.
> Now of course you can request it but it's better to keep the request very general, say like "close to the elevators".
> 
> Now of course all the groupies are pretty rational human beings but if you can hear the "guest gone wild" stories she tells, you can imagine their reluctance to open that can of worms.



I'll second this and not recommend the specific room number request.  Even if they take the request, if it is not available then the reservation is wide open and they won't necessarily try to find "the next best one" type of room assignment.

And having witnessed a few of those "guest gone wild" scenes at various resorts, I cringe every time someone starts a thread asking about the "best room" at a place.  I've seen people with lists of "approved room numbers" that they bring to check in, and even a printed-out map like Greg has in his post.  Nothing wrong with that in theory except some of those folks have been quite adamant that they get assigned to one of those rooms.  I've often said that the worst job at WDW is check-in as it is amazing what those CM's have to put up with.  

Don't get me wrong, there's nothing wrong with requests, general or specific.  We make requests on many of our reservations.  But if someone ends up with something completely different, hopefully they'll just roll with it.


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> I'll second this and not recommend the specific room number request.  Even if they take the request, if it is not available then the reservation is wide open and they won't necessarily try to find "the next best one" type of room assignment.
> 
> And having witnessed a few of those "guest gone wild" scenes at various resorts, I cringe every time someone starts a thread asking about the "best room" at a place.  I've seen people with lists of "approved room numbers" that they bring to check in, and even a printed-out map like Greg has in his post.  Nothing wrong with that in theory except some of those folks have been quite adamant that they get assigned to one of those rooms.  I've often said that the worst job at WDW is check-in as it is amazing what those CM's have to put up with.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, there's nothing wrong with requests, general or specific.  We make requests on many of our reservations.  But if someone ends up with something completely different, hopefully they'll just roll with it.



Over on the AKV thread we had someone post that she basically became a thorn in the side of the front desk all day long until they gave her exactly what she wanted. She went as far as to call them liers and stated that they were holding back the good rooms for others (This all started off with what sounds like a new front desk CM _asking_ her if she liked her room assignment. Big mistake.) Posters looking for "the best room request" started thanking her for her "tip".  I cringed feeling so sorry for the front desk CMs and them encountering folk who just "know" that the good rooms are being held back from them. 

While it's nice to be able to put in a request I always advise folk to never, ever count on getting it. There are days I wish Disney never started taking requests given situations such as the above. My attitude is usually that we've made it to vacation, and I'm simply happy to be able to leave the work computer at home.  There will be trips we get such a great room we can't believe our luck, and there will be trips we grin and bare it.


----------



## Muushka

You guys, I've been anti-room request info here on the boards since day 1.

Yes, I have my favorite spots at the Lodge, but I won't share them in an open forum for 2 reasons.  
1.  My preferences may not be someone else's preference and 
2.  If we tell everyone where the best rooms are, they will all be gone!

We did have somewhat an irritating experience in our room location last visit.  We asked for a certain side of the Lodge (not saying which!)  that would include 50% of the rooms (no specific room number, no specific view and no specific area, just a certain side).  They assured us that we were on that side of the Lodge.  No, we were not on the correct side.  I tried to get them to change it but they wouldn't budge.  And we checked in at crack-thirty and told them we would happily wait for our villa.  Wait we did, but not what we asked for.


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday Maria!!!!!!* hope you are feeling well and are having a wonderful day!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Granny: BOG lunch Fastpass+ is only available 30 days out. Might be 26 days or 32 days.  I start checking at 30 days out and check morning and evening until I'm able to book. There is no dinner time available for our Oct trip .  Personally, I like BOG!  Both dinner and lunch.

Room requests:  we seldom have our requests met when staying VWL.  I have been disappointed so many times.....  All I want is to hear the boat horns.....
I try to keep perspective and remember that I am in WDW after all.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

So we made it back home with only a slight hiccup and a few extra hours spent in Salt Lake.  Re-adjusting to the real world took a couple of days though.  It was a great trip!  Wonderful weather, enjoyable times in the parks and at the resorts, nice dining and as has been previously mentioned a couple of great meets with other Groupies!  As JT posted we managed to meet up with them for our second meet and enjoyed Alan Parsons Project in the great seats they were kind enough to save for us.  So good to see you and Tammy again!  



rusafee1183 said:


> Awesome pictures Kathy! Thanks for keeping us updated. I just love AKV.
> 
> We have never stayed concierge level before. Is it worth it?



We enjoy the club level but I'd say if you really evaluate the value then most of it lays in the convenience.  As is frequently mentioned the room views are probably the poorest of the DVC rooms at AKV although we do like being up under the roof overhangs where it's almost always sheltered from the weather and sun.  The snacks are nice but you could do better just buying some.  But for me - having an espresso machine that DH could go out to whenever he wanted was well worth the price!  

Now with the Sunrise safari being offered to all DVC rooms at AKV it's lost more real "value" but we'll still stay concierge when we get the chance.  Eventually we'll have to get a savannah view!  



Corinne said:


> *Happy Anniversary Jimmy & Tammy* enjoy your solo trip!
> 
> *Granny* nice groupie photo!
> 
> *Kat* love your AKL photos! We will be there again in a few weeks. We had club level access last year, but our lollipops were not giraffes (my sister is obsessed with them) so I am going to show your photo to her. *Is this your first time staying at the AKL/ Concierge?* It is going to be hard to not have access to the lounge this trip.  Happy Anniversary!



This was our 3rd time on the concierge level but first in a studio.  As usual we were well taken care of but if I can convince DH I think our next stay there will be savannah view.  



Goofy442 said:


> Just got back from VWL and only grill we could find was behind the bike rental. Asked at front desk several times and was told there is no grill . When I went back up to front desk to fix my magic bands, she asked if there was anything else she could do for me. I said no we found the grill, she said I have been hear since they opened and I didn't know there was one. We did get strange looks from everyone passing by. I guess they never saw people grilling at Disney. We all Loved the resort, can't wait to go back and relax.



Someone was grilling on the day we left.  I could smell the lighter fluid when we were at the pool and when we walked over to FW confirmed it was going so you weren't the only person to use it in a weeks time.  

Chubby Checker:





















Perhaps last time I can get a picture with the MK ticket price below $100!






MK:


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Maria!!!*​


----------



## sleepydog25

Great pics, Kathy!  Awesome camera, too, I'm guessing.  I agree--last pic you'll see of prices under $100.


----------



## blossomz

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARIA!!


----------



## Corinne

Amazing pictures *Kathy!* sounds (and looks) like you had a great time! I love club level, but think the savanna views are the best

_*Eliza*_ I really enjoyed your photos, I have never thought the Contemporary would be for me either, but walking to the MK is pretty darn cool! Thanks to *Di's* tip about BoG I have a FP for lunch next week, I am eager to try it!

One week from today I will be on my way to The World. I haven't been obsessing as much as I normally do, my job has been extremely stressful lately 

I hope everyone has a relaxing weekend.


----------



## ottawagreg

eliza61 said:


> From my sources, (my neighbors daughter is a cm at the Contemporary) they generally do not take specific room request.  Generally the problem becomes what happens if that room is not empty or what happens if a guest leaves on Tuesday but you don't arrive to Friday, they won't keep a room sitting empty for 2 days like that.[/B]



Eliza,

I agree completely with what you say.  When one does the online check-in all that is allowed is general comments (i.e. handicap accessible near elevator, view of lake, etc.).  I suspect it would be nearly impossible to assign a specific room number sixty days out.  My question is asking at the time of check-in at the counter when talking to the CM.  For example I would compliment them on how helpful they are, and say how happy I am to be there, and BTW is room 1234 available today?  If so may I have that?  Just knowing which room number is located where and asking for it might be beneficial.

I am stunned to hear that story about AKV and treating someone so badly.  We have had some very good luck on room assignments (getting pool view when I paid for the standard room) and some not so good (farthest room from the elevators).  It is crazy to become that angry.  We work/wait too long and pay too much $$ to be on vacation to carry that bitterness around.  The CM(s) are the ones who can save your trip when something unexpected occurs, or do something that might be helpful and make your trip more enjoyable.  I am in a service business, it helps a lot when people have respect for your effort and willingness to serve.

Besides all of that.  I have come to find that what goes around, comes around.


----------



## ottawagreg

Kathy,

The pic of the castle and the fireworks is most excellent.  Were you on the to bridge walkway to tomorrow land when you took that.  Very nice.


----------



## digiMom

Sorry for the long post. I tend to be wordy... 



Dizny Dad said:


> Hi DigiMom!
> 
> Just to answer a few of those pesky concerns:  Busses run to MK and all parks, including DTD, all day (early enough to get to rope drop, character breakfasts, etc); Boats are interrupted for the pageant, but if you are lucky, the boat you are on stops on the water for an upclose view and spectacular show!  Really neat!; busses at park opening and closing are always packed.  Busses from the Lodge also service other resorts and Fort Wilderness, so be aware of possible extended travel times if you have ADR's.
> 
> Just wait - the Groupies will fill you in on the rest!  Enjoy your adventure at the Lodge.





eliza61 said:


> Hey Digimom,
> I'll weigh in on the first part.  so generally you won't see many critters coming close.  I've seen a rabbit once or twice in the main lodge by the pool and of course the ducks but you won't have to worry about raccoons or squirrels wandering in.
> 
> WLV's imo is one of the most peaceful and quiet resorts on site.  The woods are natural mufflers and the wood inside the lodge tends to damper loud noises also.  In the main lodge, the sheer height of the lodge does an excellent job of dissipating noise.  Generally even whispering canyons restaurant is a lower volume than what you might find else where.
> 
> Not sure if the villas actually face the pool, I thought those were the rooms to the main lodge but one of the other groupies might know for sure.
> 
> Outside of requesting first floor due to the fear of heights, I think you'll be fine.
> I've had a number of rooms near the elevator with no noise issues at all.  In the villas "near" the elevators can be misleading as the elevators open up into a "rotunda" type area so even the rooms near the elevators are not really next to them.
> 
> I'll see if I have some pics to give you a better idea.
> E





MaryJ said:


> I have stayed on the first floor and have never had any issues with critters, so I don't think that would be a concern. As far as a quiet room goes, I would request a lake view room. While you won't actually be able to see the lake (especially if you're on the first floor) it will keep you from hearing people/bell services rolling their suitcases/luggage carts over the boarded walkway on the other side of the resort. It can be quite loud at times.





ottawagreg said:


> digiMom,
> 
> I cannot think of a time one would want to take bus versus using the boats.  We have never used the buses for MK.  If you close the park down or leave after Wishes fireworks, the boat is really your only play.  Even if you have to wait for a send boat it is still much better than a bus.
> 
> The smaller one has more open space than the larger boat.  Either way the cool air in the evening is a nice relaxing way to come down from the castle while returning "home".
> 
> I'm at work now.  I have a detailed floor plan that would show room numbers that you can use to request rooms.
> 
> You will really love the lodge.
> 
> greg





twinklebug said:


> My son will only take the bus to/from the MK, stating that it's much faster and less crowded than the boats. While he's probably right, I prefer the ambiance of the boats as long as the weather's nice. Rain and cold will force me over to the buses (and it's a shorter/covered walk from the bus stop back to the villas verses the winding walkway from the boat dock to the main lodge.)
> 
> Regarding critters on the first floor: Yes, if you're one to leave your patio door open you very well can get a gecko or snake slithering in. Just don't leave it open, as they climb the buildings well and they'll enter no matter what floor you're on.





Kathymford said:


> My favorite thing about the lodge, ok one of the the favorites, is taking the boat whenever we can. It just feels like vacation!





ottawagreg said:


> That is an excellent point regarding the covered walk.  It maybe fifty feet at most until you get under the roof.  I don't recall walking in the rain on the boardwalk from the dock.  On the flip side though leaving the MK it is much closer to use the boat.  They did a redesign on the bus terminals at MK also.  I should give that a try.  How many stops between the VWL and the castle?





ottawagreg said:


> The other day digiMom was asking about room locations and preferences.  I don't know if this is of any interest to anyone, or if it is helpful.  It seems to be the most detailed map of the villas I can find.  I do CAD drafting and design work, so this kind of stuff draws my attention.  I like to see and know details and scale...
> 
> greg



My week turned crazy and this was the first chance to check back in here. (DS had a band concert, DD had end of year best buddies party, my dog had a setback in her recovery-she started losing control of her hind quarters due to a bulging disk and we're trying to keep her on crate rest--and a website I support had a big issue that I had to address and correct...)

Wow! I was so impressed with the responses and helpfulness here. I agree that requests should be very general. The only requests I've made the last two trips at POP was 1st floor, but I actually entered that as a special needs request (due to DD's fear and my mom's needs, so we requested a roll in for those trips.) I've had some experiences though (on other trips, not DW) where I made some requests hoping to get a convenient but quiet area and wound up not getting that. (The time we were at a waterpark resort in Wisconsin Dells and had a youth group have a meeting outside our door until 2 am comes to mind. ) So, based on your suggestions I think I'll request first floor lake side.

I'll add some details about my trip here and just say that since you've been so helpful already I'm open to any suggestions you may have. Our family's doing a crazy split stay. We've only stayed at values before, so I am so, so excited I can barely contain myself. We're coming in on August 16th and staying 3 nights at BWV. We'll be hanging around that area, Epcot, and HS during this part of our trip. We will have PH tickets, so plan on completely immersing ourselves here. 

Then we're staying 2 nights at VWL. I've been worried that this won't be enough time, but I figured it's really 3 days. I really want to enjoy staying here as much as possible. We tend to overload at MK and hope to be able to come and go as needed. I've also always wanted to visit FW and have never made it. So the general plan is leave on Tues morning and head over to MK. I still haven't decided if we'll take the direct route and take the bus, or take our leisurely time through Epcot and monorails. I probably will decide the morning of depending on timing and energy level . Sometime after 3 or 4 we'll check in at VWL, relax and enjoy the resort. Some things I'd like to do is tour the lodge, have dinner, swim, enjoy the beach, maybe see a movie, and watch the electrical water pageant. Wed will be a full MK day. We'll break and swim in the middle of the day. 

Thurs after checkout we'll visit FW and maybe MK depending on if we've got some attractions we missed. We'll move on to DTD and DQ before checking into AKV Jambo for 3 nights. (I realize we'll be on the 5th floor here. We got a standard view and I think we'll spend a lot of time with the curtains drawn ) This part of our trip is loosely scheduled and will be more laid back than the previous 6 days. Obviously we'll visit AK. We'll also go to TL and maybe PH to other parks in the evenings depending on how we feel at the time.

I know this seems like a lot of moving around. But I've had this crazy idea for over 2 years and am really looking forward to compartmentalizing our trip like this and experience these resorts. My kids are older, so this trip will really be the last one where my kids are kids, if you know what I mean. (We survived a trip last summer, though, to NY state to visit family. We moved 3 times in the same 8 nights with 3-5 hours of car travel in between, so I think we'll be fine..) 

Thanks for taking the time to read and any thoughts you may have that will help in my planning.. So excited...


----------



## sleepydog25

digiMom said:


> Sorry for the long post. I tend to be wordy...
> 
> Wow! I was so impressed with the responses and helpfulness here.
> 
> I'll add some details about my trip here and just say that since you've been so helpful already I'm open to any suggestions you may have. Our family's doing a crazy split stay. We've only stayed at values before, so I am so, so excited I can barely contain myself. We're coming in on August 16th and staying 3 nights at BWV. We'll be hanging around that area, Epcot, and HS during this part of our trip. We will have PH tickets, so plan on completely immersing ourselves here.
> 
> Then we're staying 2 nights at VWL. I've been worried that this won't be enough time, but I figured it's really 3 days. I really want to enjoy staying here as much as possible. We tend to overload at MK and hope to be able to come and go as needed. I've also always wanted to visit FW and have never made it. So the general plan is leave on Tues morning and head over to MK. I still haven't decided if we'll take the direct route and take the bus, or take our leisurely time through Epcot and monorails. I probably will decide the morning of depending on timing and energy level . Sometime after 3 or 4 we'll check in at VWL, relax and enjoy the resort. Some things I'd like to do is tour the lodge, have dinner, swim, enjoy the beach, maybe see a movie, and watch the electrical water pageant. Wed will be a full MK day. We'll break and swim in the middle of the day.
> 
> Thurs after checkout we'll visit FW and maybe MK depending on if we've got some attractions we missed. We'll move on to DTD and DQ before checking into AKV Jambo for 3 nights. (I realize we'll be on the 5th floor here. We got a standard view and I think we'll spend a lot of time with the curtains drawn ) This part of our trip is loosely scheduled and will be more laid back than the previous 6 days. Obviously we'll visit AK. We'll also go to TL and maybe PH to other parks in the evenings depending on how we feel at the time.
> 
> I know this seems like a lot of moving around. But I've had this crazy idea for over 2 years and am really looking forward to compartmentalizing our trip like this and experience these resorts. My kids are older, so this trip will really be the last one where my kids are kids, if you know what I mean. (We survived a trip last summer, though, to NY state to visit family. We moved 3 times in the same 8 nights with 3-5 hours of car travel in between, so I think we'll be fine..)
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to read and any thoughts you may have that will help in my planning.. So excited...


Yep, that's a crazy plan, indeed!    However, it sounds like a boatload of fun, too.    My only other suggestion would be to make your checkout day from VWL the day you hit FW and take in the Trail's End buffet breakfast.  You can walk over (right at a mile one-way, but it doesn't seem that far) and back to work off the breakfast, and I think you'll find the buffet to be perhaps the best value in terms of food for $$ that you'll find at WDW.  You can explore FW while there.  Enjoy!

P.S.  We do like to proclaim ourselves the friendliest, most helpful bunch on the DIS.  Glad we could help you!


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> My only other suggestion would be to make your checkout day from VWL the day you hit FW and take in the Trail's End buffet breakfast.  You can walk over (right at a mile one-way, but it doesn't seem that far) and back to work off the breakfast, and I think you'll find the buffet to be perhaps the best value in terms of food for $$ that you'll find at WDW.  You can explore FW while there.  Enjoy!



As Sleepy indicates, it is a lovely walk between VWL and FW and we have seen deer and other wildlife along the way over the years.  If your group's energy level isn't up for that walk, you can take the boat over...there's a boat that bounces between FW, WL and CR all day long.  Enjoy the trip!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Great pics, Kathy!  Awesome camera, too, I'm guessing.  I agree--last pic you'll see of prices under $100.



Thanks Sleepy!  I had my Sony NEX 5n and my Sony RX100 (which is a point and shoot) along this trip.  Oh - and my phone/camera.    The pictures I posted yesterday were with the NEX which really is a small but awesome camera.  



Corinne said:


> Amazing pictures *Kathy!* sounds (and looks) like you had a great time!



Thanks Corinne!  Lucky you to be heading there in a week!!



ottawagreg said:


> Kathy,
> 
> The pic of the castle and the fireworks is most excellent.  Were you on the to bridge walkway to tomorrow land when you took that.  Very nice.



Thanks!  That was taken from the lawn in the rose garden which is the FP viewing area for Wishes so a very similar angle to what you get from the walkway bridge to tomorrowland but a little closer to the castle.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DiznyDi said:


> Kathy's back too!  Love your photos.  Thanks so much for posting.  Now that you're home, have any other thoughts about the re-furb?
> My number 1 complaint would have to be the poor quality of the materials used in the covering of the pull-out and the chair.  The 'tweed' type material had pulls/holes in both pieces in our room.  And this is new.   I just don't see it holding up.  Rather disappointing.



Hi Di!    Sorry I took so long  but I've been thinking about the refurb and how I really feel about it.  In the end I guess it's a more disappointing than exciting but there are some nice things about it.  The overall design basics are ok if rather generic.  But attention to details rather lacking (in the DVC resort that I otherwise think had the most attention to details ) and quality of some materials and the workmanship was rather poor -  I absolutely agree on the couch material.  Oh - and it's hard as a rock!  Definitely don't want to just plop down on it.     Our couch didn't have the snags and holes but the material was twisting and showing stretching on one of the cushions.  One of the first things that stood out and definitely a worry knowing that they don't replace those very often. 

I know that a lot of people won't scrutinize too close and won't notice some of the things that really stand out to me after having done a few renovations on homes over the years and trying to incorporate new into older places.  I guess I just expect better from Disney and their history of attention to the smallest details.    I still think they shopped at Lowes for the refurb although DH thought I was giving too much credit.   

I'll post some pictures from our room and more details once I get the pics better organized.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thank you SO MUCH from my lovely Groupie friends for the warm birthday wishes and pics! Thanks *Jimmytammy*, *Muushka*, *Granny*, *Twokats*, *DiznyDi*, *DiznyDad*, *Sleepydog*, *Horselover*, *Corinne*, *Kat4Disney* & *blossomz*

It means so much you all thought of me on my birthday. The antibiotics kicked in about 3-4 days ago and I have been feeling a lot better (though still not 100%). Your kindness touched me on DIS and Facebook


----------



## blossomz

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hi Di!    Sorry I took so long  but I've been thinking about the refurb and how I really feel about it.  In the end I guess it's a more disappointing than exciting but there are some nice things about it.  The overall design basics are ok if rather generic.  But attention to details rather lacking (in the DVC resort that I otherwise think had the most attention to details ) and quality of some materials and the workmanship was rather poor -  I absolutely agree on the couch material.  Oh - and it's hard as a rock!  Definitely don't want to just plop down on it.     Our couch didn't have the snags and holes but the material was twisting and showing stretching on one of the cushions.  One of the first things that stood out and definitely a worry knowing that they don't replace those very often.
> 
> I know that a lot of people won't scrutinize too close and won't notice some of the things that really stand out to me after having done a few renovations on homes over the years and trying to incorporate new into older places.  I guess I just expect better from Disney and their history of attention to the smallest details.    I still think they shopped at Lowes for the refurb although DH thought I was giving too much credit.
> 
> I'll post some pictures from our room and more details once I get the pics better organized.



I miss the stencils...they were my favorite thing!!


----------



## DiznyDi

I miss the stencils too!  And the old splatter ware dishes......

Corinne,  I'm getting excited for you!  No better way to relieve your stress than to head to our beloved Lodge!


And..... today is Maria's wedding anniversary!  28 years of wonderful togetherness  Wishing you an amazing day and a very Happy Anniversary!

Wishing all our Groupies an enjoyable holiday week-end.  As we remember the fallen, let us not forget that this is the land of the free, because of the brave.


----------



## blossomz

Happy Anniversary Maria!!

And an enjoyable Memorial Day weekend to all!

Just planned a quick impromptu trip to the Lodge!  Had to go back down for Star Wars and breakfast with Darth!  Will be there from 5th -9th.  Will check out the "new" decor myself!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary Maria!!!!


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Anniversary Maria!*


----------



## Corinne

DiznyDi said:


> Corinne,  I'm getting excited for you!  No better way to relieve your stress than to head to our beloved Lodge!



Thanks Di, I agree, I really need a WDW fix.  I am struggling with a decision to make a career move.

 This will be a quick trip with my sister, we are staying at the AKL, I would like to try and get over to the WL, but not sure if we will. DH and I will definitely be going in September though!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary Twokats!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

There must be something in the air...all these impromptu, quick WDW trips I came home Thurs fro work, told Tammy I sure wish we could go back to WDW before our Oct. WDW/Cruise trip.  BAM, before you know we are juggling the idea around, and poof, we have plane tickets bought, DVC called(staying at AKL Kidani, this will be our 1st stay at AKL)and restaurant ressies made!!  Can u feel the excitement?

The anniversary trip we just got back from only wet my whistle for more


----------



## rusafee1183

Good morning all!  

All these quick WDW trips are making me so jealous! We won't be back until late 2015 at the very earliest. We rented out our points for this year to work on our debt. 

JT - I hope you love AKV. We do! You all know how obsessed I was with VWL when we got home from our last trip, and when we added on. That's how much I adore AKV also. When we tried the Boardwalk this last trip, I was excited to stay there but sad that I wouldn't get to 'go home'. Luckily it worked out, and we added on at AKV at the beginning of that trip too  

So, this weekend is the first one that I am at my second job. I have been here since yesterday at 7 am and will get to leave tonight at 11. I'm sad to be away from home but we are working Dave Ramsey's baby steps, so this should speed the process up. I'm hoping to only keep this job for 6 months to a year at the most. Wish me luck!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## jimmytammy

You hang in there Heather, you will be all the better for it in the long run and you will be at WDW on a regular basis before you know it!!


----------



## rusafee1183

jimmytammy said:


> You hang in there Heather, you will be all the better for it in the long run and you will be at WDW on a regular basis before you know it!!



Thanks JT. I was really scared to do this job, but I'm finding my footing. The hardest part so far is being away from everyone and feeling like I'm missing something  

We'll knock this debt out soon enough. I'm still so grateful for you pointing us in the right direction  I don't think I told you, but we already knocked out our first 2 snowballs, and on June 1st we will get rid of another. That leaves my 3 largest, but with doing this job it will get rid of one in 5 months, and the second largest by next Feb/March!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Muushka

rusafee1183 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> All these quick WDW trips are making me so jealous! We won't be back until late 2015 at the very earliest. We rented out our points for this year to work on our debt.
> 
> JT - I hope you love AKV. We do! You all know how obsessed I was with VWL when we got home from our last trip, and when we added on. That's how much I adore AKV also. When we tried the Boardwalk this last trip, I was excited to stay there but sad that I wouldn't get to 'go home'. Luckily it worked out, and we added on at AKV at the beginning of that trip too
> 
> So, this weekend is the first one that I am at my second job. I have been here since yesterday at 7 am and will get to leave tonight at 11. I'm sad to be away from home but we are working Dave Ramsey's baby steps, so this should speed the process up. I'm hoping to only keep this job for 6 months to a year at the most. Wish me luck!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Best of luck with your financial planning.  I was blessed to grow up in poverty (no, I am not being sarcastic!) so I learned at a very early age how to manage money.  It is not for the faint of heart!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thank you SO much for the "happy anniversary" wishes *DiznyDi*, *Corinne*, *Jimmytammy* & *blossomz* !!!

You all are truly the sweetest, most thoughtful people 

And HAPPY ANNIVERSARY to *TWOKATS*!!!!


----------



## ottawagreg

rusafee1183 said:


> Thanks JT. I was really scared to do this job, but I'm finding my footing. The hardest part so far is being away from everyone and feeling like I'm missing something
> 
> We'll knock this debt out soon enough. I'm still so grateful for you pointing us in the right direction  I don't think I told you, but we already knocked out our first 2 snowballs, and on June 1st we will get rid of another. That leaves my 3 largest, but with doing this job it will get rid of one in 5 months, and the second largest by next Feb/March!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I wish you the best as well.  I know that cleaning up issues like that are not pleasant.  I had to deal with an alcohol problem.  It was hard to face it, but I am so glad I did.  The short term pain is always worth the long term blessings.  I would be in a terrible place had I not done that.  When something has control over your life you pay a much greater price than when you face the problem and deal with it.  It will be over and in your rear view mirror before you know it.  I bet your WDW trips will be even more enjoyable and fulfilling when it is.  I hope that I did not stick my nose in where I should not have.  I just wanted to encourage you.

I'll have six years sober in October!  That is if I don't stop at Trout Pass Pool Bar this trip!

God bless you.

greg


----------



## rusafee1183

MiaSRN62 said:


> Thank you SO much for the "happy anniversary" wishes *DiznyDi*, *Corinne*, *Jimmytammy* & *blossomz* !!!
> 
> You all are truly the sweetest, most thoughtful people
> 
> And HAPPY ANNIVERSARY to *TWOKATS*!!!!



Happy belated anniversary Maria and TwoKats! 

I hope you both had magical special days with your loves. 



ottawagreg said:


> I wish you the best as well.  I know that cleaning up issues like that are not pleasant.  I had to deal with an alcohol problem.  It was hard to face it, but I am so glad I did.  The short term pain is always worth the long term blessings.  I would be in a terrible place had I not done that.  When something has control over your life you pay a much greater price than when you face the problem and deal with it.  It will be over and in your rear view mirror before you know it.  I bet your WDW trips will be even more enjoyable and fulfilling when it is.  I hope that I did not stick my nose in where I should not have.  I just wanted to encourage you.
> 
> I'll have six years sober in October!  That is if I don't stop at Trout Pass Pool Bar this trip!
> 
> God bless you.
> 
> greg




You didn't stick your nose in at all! I really appreciate the encouragement, and congratulations to you with everything that you have overcome!  Alcoholism runs rampant in my family, so I definitely can sympathize with your struggles. Keep up the good work! 

And if I can keep myself out of Kohls with all the coupons they keep trying to lure me back with, I guarantee you can stay away from Trout Pass.


----------



## jimmytammy

rusafee1183 said:


> Thanks JT. I was really scared to do this job, but I'm finding my footing. The hardest part so far is being away from everyone and feeling like I'm missing something
> 
> We'll knock this debt out soon enough. I'm still so grateful for you pointing us in the right direction  I don't think I told you, but we already knocked out our first 2 snowballs, and on June 1st we will get rid of another. That leaves my 3 largest, but with doing this job it will get rid of one in 5 months, and the second largest by next Feb/March!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



That is so awesome!  I shared this with my DW and DD.  So many times, when we try to help others, it backfires and we catch the brunt of it.  So I am glad to know this time, it is working out.  I cant help myself.  He teaches us to be of help to others, and I cant help myself from doing so where I know I am being called.  He drew us together, I know that.  All I did was share what worked for me, and you are doing the work.  Doesnt it feel good to know you are getting a hold on this?


----------



## jimmytammy

ottawagreg said:


> I wish you the best as well.  I know that cleaning up issues like that are not pleasant.  I had to deal with an alcohol problem.  It was hard to face it, but I am so glad I did.  The short term pain is always worth the long term blessings.  I would be in a terrible place had I not done that.  When something has control over your life you pay a much greater price than when you face the problem and deal with it.  It will be over and in your rear view mirror before you know it.  I bet your WDW trips will be even more enjoyable and fulfilling when it is.  I hope that I did not stick my nose in where I should not have.  I just wanted to encourage you.
> 
> I'll have six years sober in October!  That is if I don't stop at Trout Pass Pool Bar this trip!
> 
> God bless you.
> 
> greg


Greg
Another awesome accomplishment!  Way to go!


----------



## jimmytammy

I just wanted to take a moment to thank all those who have served and those who are serving our nation now and their families.  And for those who paid the ultimate sacrifice, we are indebted to you forever, we cannot re-pay you.  We can only say thank you from the deepest parts of our souls.
Happy Memorial Day!


----------



## Granny

It always seems strange to say "Happy" with the words "Memorial Day".  But as is the case at funerals, we are celebrating the life of those who gave their lives to allow us to enjoy the wonderful lives that we have.

So...Happy Memorial Day to all.  A good day for an extra hug for our loved ones as well.  




​


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I know what you mean Granny but will also say Happy Memorial Day!  

"Heroes are ordinary people with hearts of steel. Their courage, determination, and will power make them rise as sentinels of peace and liberty. On this Memorial Day, salute those brave-hearts who lay down their life defending the nation--Unkown"


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

On another note of far lesser importance - I think I have been very bad this year.  I just finished banking some of our Oct UY points!   How could I let _that_ happen!!???!!


----------



## Lisann

Hello, everyone.  Hope the holiday is enjoyable for all of you! 

Here are some pics of the WL lobby.  We were there May 15th for dinner, and I noticed the water that trickles down from the lobby to fill the pool, was not running.  There were "please pardon our pixie dust" signs on the lobby bridge, and all of these Leland Cypress trees in black pots surrounding the bridge.  I completely forgot to ask management what it all meant.  D'oh!  Sorry! 









Sat in these lovely chairs. 





And here are some just for grins.  See how the creek is dry?









The weather was gorgeous! Dry and in the 70's!




​


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Anniversary Twokats!!!!



I thank you kind sir!  We have not done much this year, even though it was a milestone year. . . . # 30 for us.  Le and I both say it just feels like a few years ago that we were married instead of 30 years.  My therapy has kept us close to home, but I am gaining strength so that we can celebrate this fall when we finally get to go on a few vacations.



rusafee1183 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> All these quick WDW trips are making me so jealous! We won't be back until late 2015 at the very earliest. We rented out our points for this year to work on our debt.
> 
> JT - I hope you love AKV. We do! You all know how obsessed I was with VWL when we got home from our last trip, and when we added on. That's how much I adore AKV also. When we tried the Boardwalk this last trip, I was excited to stay there but sad that I wouldn't get to 'go home'. Luckily it worked out, and we added on at AKV at the beginning of that trip too
> 
> So, this weekend is the first one that I am at my second job. I have been here since yesterday at 7 am and will get to leave tonight at 11. I'm sad to be away from home but we are working Dave Ramsey's baby steps, so this should speed the process up. I'm hoping to only keep this job for 6 months to a year at the most. Wish me luck!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Our last add-on was for AKL.  Le totally surprised me with that on our 28th anniversary. 
And hang in there with the jobs and your goals.  It meant a lot to us when we were able to pay our home off plus all our DVC loans.  I have a small car loan now, but it is a 0%, so it was worth it to have that instead of taking all our savings for my car.



MiaSRN62 said:


> Thank you SO much for the "happy anniversary" wishes *DiznyDi*, *Corinne*, *Jimmytammy* & *blossomz* !!!
> 
> You all are truly the sweetest, most thoughtful people
> 
> And HAPPY ANNIVERSARY to *TWOKATS*!!!!




Thanks Maria.  Hope yours was a special one also.  We planned our wedding around Memorial weekend so that we would always have a long weekend to celebrate on. . . was that on y'alls mind also?



rusafee1183 said:


> Happy belated anniversary Maria and TwoKats!
> 
> I hope you both had magical special days with your loves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't stick your nose in at all! I really appreciate the encouragement, and congratulations to you with everything that you have overcome!  Alcoholism runs rampant in my family, so I definitely can sympathize with your struggles. Keep up the good work!
> 
> And if I can keep myself out of Kohls with all the coupons they keep trying to lure me back with, I guarantee you can stay away from Trout Pass.



You did not miss it at all!  It is today.  In fact 30 years ago at this time we were at our reception.  Except that 30 years ago it was a Saturday!



Granny said:


> It always seems strange to say "Happy" with the words "Memorial Day".  But as is the case at funerals, we are celebrating the life of those who gave their lives to allow us to enjoy the wonderful lives that we have.
> 
> So...Happy Memorial Day to all.  A good day for an extra hug for our loved ones as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Hope this special day has been good for all the groupies.  I am blessed to have a lot of military in my family, uncles who have already gone, and my sweet husband and son, who served in the Air Force and Army.

Thanks to all who have served and especially to those who gave the ultimate sacrifice!


----------



## monami7

I finally after piecing it together have 4 nights at VWL!!! It is my favorite place to stay!!!

This is my first trip post Divorce and Move.  My Girls and I are moving to the Clearwater area in June.  

This trip will be myself, my best friend and my 2 girls (7&8)

My cousin, his wife and ther son will also be joining us. 

I am really looking forward to this trip.  It is all the adults on the trips birthday the week we are going, except mine!   So I am planning a day long celebration.  It is a surprise for all of them.  Sort of a Thank you for helping me so much in the past year.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday sechem32!!!!


----------



## Lisann

monami7 said:


> I finally after piecing it together have 4 nights at VWL!!! It is my favorite place to stay!!!
> 
> This is my first trip post Divorce and Move.  My Girls and I are moving to the Clearwater area in June.
> 
> This trip will be myself, my best friend and my 2 girls (7&8)
> 
> My cousin, his wife and ther son will also be joining us.
> 
> I am really looking forward to this trip.  It is all the adults on the trips birthday the week we are going, except mine!   So I am planning a day long celebration.  It is a surprise for all of them.  Sort of a Thank you for helping me so much in the past year.



So happy for your upcoming trip!!   The birthday celebrations sound wonderful, too!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> twokats says: Thanks Maria. Hope yours was a special one also. We planned our wedding around Memorial weekend so that we would always have a long weekend to celebrate on. . . was that on y'alls mind also?



Great idea *twokats*! But no. In our case, all the May, June and July weddings were booked at the reception hall we wanted. May 24 (Memorial weekend) was the only one open. At the time, they told us it wasn't popular because people plan their vacations around Memorial Day and that can affect the amount of "yes" RSVP's one gets. We only had 4 guests RSVP "no" and we love now that it is this weekend!


----------



## mvndvm

We'll be "home" in just a little over 24 hours!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Haven't been on much lately but happy birthday to *sechem* (tomorrow!) and a belated happy anniversary to Kathy.  Traveled a bit lately, been teaching at one of the worst times for subs (end of the school year), and am involved in a local theater production.  Tough to find time to get on here.  Still, if you have updates to the Trips Page (page #1), I promise to get to them as quickly as possible.

Ciao!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies monami7!!!!
Lisann, love the pics!!
mvndvm, Hope you have a great trip!!


----------



## Corinne

*three* more sleeps! but since I am like *Di*, more like 1.5 sleeps


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Morning Groupies!  I hope everyone enjoyed their holiday week-end.  We had beautiful warm sunny days.  Rains didn't hit until yesterday. 

We haven't had internet service in the evenings for about the past 9-10 days.  We're hoping that means they've upgraded the system.  Generally I always make my way to the Dis during the evening hours.

I see I missed *Kathy*'s anniversary.  Wishing Kathy and Le a very Happy Belated Anniversary!  Take it easy and let your body continue to heal so you can enjoy that cruise!

Great job *Heather* on whittling away your debt!  It can be hard but the rewards will be awesome.  Keep up the good work!

Thanks *Greg* for sharing your story.  We Groupies inspire one another.  This is a great accomplishment (and inspiration for others)!  I wish for you many more years of continued sobriety.

Love your photos *Lisann*.  Thanks for posting them.  I never grow tired of looking at pics of the Lodge.  

WELCOME to the Groupies *monami7*!  Boy you'll be busy these next several weeks!  I can't think of a better place to relax and de-stress than at our beloved Lodge.

*mvndvm* today's the day!  Enjoy your stay and have a great trip!  We love pictures.....

*Sleepy* what's this about theater?  Do you sing, dance.....  This is a side of you you've not shared with us before.  Whatever the production, I'll bet you'll enjoy every minute.

Have a good day groupies!

Di


----------



## DiznyDi

Oh boy, almost forgot...


*Happy Birthday Liz!*
Enjoy your day in celebration with family and friends!


----------



## DiznyDi

Corinne said:


> *three* more sleeps! but since I am like *Di*, more like 1.5 sleeps



Oh so exciting.....   
So what do you do when you can't sleep?  I generally go downstairs to my computer and cruise the net hoping to get tired.  Occasionally I'll clean my 'plastics' cupboard.  Sometimes I even start planning the next trip.   Pixie dust for 3 good nights sleep so you can hit the parks full steam ahead!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday sechem32!!!*  Hope your having an awesome day!

And a belated *Happy Anniversary Kathy*!!

I also noticed that you have a birthday coming up *Corinne* - sounds like you'll be celebrating at the world?!?!?!  One of the best places to start another year IMO.    Good luck with the sleep!


----------



## twokats

monami7 said:


> I finally after piecing it together have 4 nights at VWL!!! It is my favorite place to stay!!! .  .  .  . all the adults on the trips birthday the week we are going, except mine!   So I am planning a day long celebration.  It is a surprise for all of them.  Sort of a Thank you for helping me so much in the past year.



 and I hope you have a great trip.



jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday sechem32!!!!



Happy Birthday, I hope it was magical!!!



sleepydog25 said:


> Haven't been on much lately but happy birthday to *sechem* (tomorrow!) and a belated happy anniversary to Kathy.  Traveled a bit lately, been teaching at one of the worst times for subs (end of the school year), and am involved in a local theater production.  Tough to find time to get on here.  Still, if you have updates to the Trips Page (page #1), I promise to get to them as quickly as possible.
> 
> Ciao!



Thank you, I hope your end of the school year passes and you have a nice summer.



Corinne said:


> *three* more sleeps! but since I am like *Di*, more like 1.5 sleeps



Have a good and safe trip.



DiznyDi said:


> Good Morning Groupies!  I hope everyone enjoyed their holiday week-end.  We had beautiful warm sunny days.  Rains didn't hit until yesterday.
> 
> We haven't had internet service in the evenings for about the past 9-10 days.  We're hoping that means they've upgraded the system.  Generally I always make my way to the Dis during the evening hours.
> 
> I see I missed *Kathy*'s anniversary.  Wishing Kathy and Le a very Happy Belated Anniversary!  Take it easy and let your body continue to heal so you can enjoy that cruise!
> 
> Have a good day groupies!
> 
> Di



Thank you, and I am trying to heal.  My therapist is working hard with me to get both my arm and leg back to 100%.
I hope your internet worries are over soon.



KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Anniversary Kathy*!!



Thank you.


----------



## blossomz

Happy Birthday sechem32!!!


----------



## DJGifford

OK, so just returned from VWL... stay from May 21-27.  Second floor room 2548.  The one bedroom was quite comfy (I still like OKW and BWV though).  We were on the side that face the bus stop... but couldn't see through all the lush trees.  We could occasionally hear the beep beep beep, but only if the door was open to the balcony.  The DVC pool was nice, but why can't they have a bar there?  The Main pool we didn't use at all... they weren't allowing pool hopping and were checking guests, which was nice...but they were doing that for the DVC pool.  There was a movie on the beach every night except for one they moved inside.  They also have campfires with marshmallow toasting... yummmm.... We saw the light parade once.  Over all the resort is very nice, but I prefer the other two that I mentioned.  (I live in NH, and although this resort is West... it reminded me too much of NH)

The bus service left much to be desired.  We took the boat to Contemporary and walked to MK (boat to MK only runs 30 minutes before park opens).  Took the boat to Contemporary took monorail to transportation center then to epcot... .etc... this was faster than the bus service from VWL.

The main pool bar ran out of ice one night....

The counter service was decent...

I would stay here again, but not a first choice

hmmmm... that is all for now


----------



## ottawagreg

DJGifford said:


> The bus service left much to be desired.  We took the boat to Contemporary and walked to MK (boat to MK only runs 30 minutes before park opens).  Took the boat to Contemporary took monorail to transportation center then to epcot... .etc... this was faster than the bus service from VWL.



You found it faster to ride a boat to CR and walk the rest of the way to the castle?  Why did you not ride the boat directly to MK?  I have always found that boats run pretty consistent.  There are two boats running simultaneously between WL and MK.  If we just miss the boat as we are coming down the boardwalk, the other one is only about fifteen minutes away.

The monorail thing to Epcot may be a bit faster than buses.  Going to Fort Wilderness first is kind of time consuming.  My recollection WL to Epcot is 20 or 30 minutes.  Coming back from Epoct (especially in the evening after dark) we enjoy riding the monorail to TTC, switching to the ferry ride to MK, and then ride the boat to WL.  It is not fast but it is pleasant.  If timed right one can see wishes and the water parade with riding water transportation.


----------



## sleepydog25

DiznyDi said:


> *Sleepy* what's this about theater?  Do you sing, dance.....  This is a side of you you've not shared with us before.  Whatever the production, I'll bet you'll enjoy every minute.
> 
> 
> Di


Well, I wouldn't count singing and dancing as being my strong suits (though I've done both), but I do enjoy the acting portion. . .might've had a minor in college revolving around theater.    This particular production is a comedy revolving around a wedding in a fictional Texas town full of oddball characters.  I play two of them.  Should be a hoot!


----------



## jimmytammy

DJGifford said:


> OK, so just returned from VWL... stay from May 21-27.  Second floor room 2548.  The one bedroom was quite comfy (I still like OKW and BWV though).  We were on the side that face the bus stop... but couldn't see through all the lush trees.  We could occasionally hear the beep beep beep, but only if the door was open to the balcony.  The DVC pool was nice, but why can't they have a bar there?  The Main pool we didn't use at all... they weren't allowing pool hopping and were checking guests, which was nice...but they were doing that for the DVC pool.  There was a movie on the beach every night except for one they moved inside.  They also have campfires with marshmallow toasting... yummmm.... We saw the light parade once.  Over all the resort is very nice, but I prefer the other two that I mentioned.  (I live in NH, and although this resort is West... it reminded me too much of NH)
> 
> The bus service left much to be desired.  We took the boat to Contemporary and walked to MK (boat to MK only runs 30 minutes before park opens).  Took the boat to Contemporary took monorail to transportation center then to epcot... .etc... this was faster than the bus service from VWL.
> 
> The main pool bar ran out of ice one night....
> 
> The counter service was decent...
> 
> I would stay here again, but not a first choice
> 
> hmmmm... that is all for now



Its funny that you mention not having such a stellar stay but love OKW.  We were the same after our 1st OKW stay, said we would never stay there again, but the lower pts plus hearing about the size of the 1 beds lured us back(our 1st stay was in a studio, reminded us of a standard room at resorts)and we fell in love with OKW
Buses at VWL can be sporadic.  Boats are the way to go when heading to MK.  We have done so many scenarios, heading on the boat that takes you to FW and Contemp. then Monorail to MK, but the main boat direct to MK is fastest and runs pretty consistent.  And I agree with Greg, boat to Contemp then Monorail to Epcot tends to be quicker than bus.  At least it feels like it to me
Once the dust settles, try VWL again, you may find a better time.  For us, it is relaxing, great place to wind down after the parks, much like OKW.


----------



## eliza61

DJGifford said:


> OK, so just returned from VWL... stay from May 21-27.  Second floor room 2548.  The one bedroom was quite comfy (I still like OKW and BWV though).  We were on the side that face the bus stop... but couldn't see through all the lush trees.  We could occasionally hear the beep beep beep, but only if the door was open to the balcony.  The DVC pool was nice, but why can't they have a bar there?  The Main pool we didn't use at all... they weren't allowing pool hopping and were checking guests, which was nice...but they were doing that for the DVC pool.  There was a movie on the beach every night except for one they moved inside.  They also have campfires with marshmallow toasting... yummmm.... We saw the light parade once.  Over all the resort is very nice, but I prefer the other two that I mentioned.  (I live in NH, and although this resort is West... it reminded me too much of NH)
> 
> The bus service left much to be desired.  We took the boat to Contemporary and walked to MK (boat to MK only runs 30 minutes before park opens).  Took the boat to Contemporary took monorail to transportation center then to epcot... .etc... this was faster than the bus service from VWL.
> 
> The main pool bar ran out of ice one night....
> 
> The counter service was decent...
> 
> I would stay here again, but not a first choice
> 
> hmmmm... that is all for now



Hey DJ,


It's really weird I've always found bus service at the world sporadic and this is going on almost 20 years of visiting.  Most of the time I chalk it up to the fact that I'm a bit ADHD so waiting in general is not my strong suit and the fact that I'm a native New Yorker, say what you will about the big apple, but the transit system is pretty darn good.  We think any thing more than a 7 minute wait for a bus is ridiculous.    Anyhoo, we never visit the world without a car.

Do you mean the quiet pool when you said DVC pool?  I know the quiet pools at BC and BW also do not have a bar so I think that is intentional.  Does BLT have a bar at it's quiet pool?

I stayed at SSR but we didn't swim that year.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## twinklebug

Exciting news - just found out, not only is my son going to join us for the second half of our trip at VWL, but my sister and her boys will be over in the main lodge for the first half! (some kind of a summer deal going on where she got a courtyard view room for $266/nt, not bad imho)



She worked as a College Program CM for the carrousel, Small World and some narration show many years back over the spring and summer and knows how deathly hot and crowded the place can get over the holiday. This was the one thing that was holding her back. I think however as a CM your attitude changes when you are forced to be working in those hot conditions.

My response: We hit the parks early in the day, and later in the evening. The mid day hours are for the pool. I forgot to tell her how crowded the pools get - particularly the feature pool) Wondering if I should share this tidbit. Her boys are 8 and 10. I did mention she'll probably want waterpark passes.

By the way, is it just me, or is Downtown Disney unbearably hot & dry in the summer months? I find it much more so than AK.


----------



## Dizny Dad

eliza61 said:


> . . . . . . Do you mean the quiet pool when you said DVC pool?  . . . . . . . .



Can't help but just jump in and say that I love the DVC quiet pools; I don't need a bar at the pool (I can walk as far as I need to if I'm inclined for such libation).  

Unfortunately. Kadani's DVC pool is not a quiet pool, although I've heard it referred to as such.  It does have a bar, but I wish they had left the cruise music and beat on the ship, along with the nice young lady with a microphone encouraging me to get with it.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy Birthday sechem32!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I freely acknowledge that we are one of the few that often use the bus to MK.  We consider it the best bus service and route that you'll find at WDW.  So fast, convenient to the villas and it's never full because everyone else want to ride those very charming and attractive boats.  

We also have absolutely horrid luck with the boats for timing and it happened yet again this past trip.  Going to Cali Grill for dinner.  As we were walking past the main pool we saw the boat pulling away.  As we watched it chug towards the CR we saw the other boat heading from FW to the CR so we knew it would be 20 minutes at best until we could get to the CR.  We had 30 minutes by the time we spotted the other boat but I have no trust in them going on schedule when we need them too.  So off to the car we went.    At least this time we knew we just missed the boat where previously, more than once, we've waited 15-25 minutes for a boat to even show up and then it's one heading the wrong way.  But if we're just going for a joy ride then they are there immediately.  Sometimes Mickey is an evil little mouse.  

Otherwise other than the MK bus at VWL it's fair to say that bus service from all the MK resorts is time consuming compared to resorts such as OKW, SSR and AKV because all the resorts share with at least one other resort.  Still we'll stick with the bus.  20 minutes from VWL to Epcot.  That's about what we get when we stay at BLT and going to Epcot via the monorail.  Apparently buses like us more than boats.


----------



## Corinne

DiznyDi said:


> Oh so exciting.....
> So what do you do when you can't sleep?  I generally go downstairs to my computer and cruise the net hoping to get tired.  Occasionally I'll clean my 'plastics' cupboard.  Sometimes I even start planning the next trip.   Pixie dust for 3 good nights sleep so you can hit the parks full steam ahead!



Lol, I am soooo not as ambitious as you Di! I usually just watch the clock!



KAT4DISNEY said:


> I also noticed that you have a birthday coming up *Corinne* - sounds like you'll be celebrating at the world?!?!?!  One of the best places to start another year IMO.    Good luck with the sleep!



No, my birthday is next Friday, and my sister and I are just heading down for a quick long weekend trip, leaving Saturday, back on Tuesday. DH and I are heading down in September and will be celebrating our 29th anniversary at the California Grill



twokats said:


> Have a good and safe trip.



Thanks Kathy!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> No, my birthday is next Friday, and my sister and I are just heading down for a quick long weekend trip, leaving Saturday, back on Tuesday. DH and I are heading down in September and will be celebrating our 29th anniversary at the California Grill



Haven't you heard about the birthday week?  I started that at 40.  

At 50 it's going to the birthday month!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> Can't help but just jump in and say that I love the DVC quiet pools; I don't need a bar at the pool (I can walk as far as I need to if I'm inclined for such libation).
> 
> Unfortunately. Kadani's DVC pool is not a quiet pool, although I've heard it referred to as such.  It does have a bar, but *I wish they had left the cruise music and beat on the ship, along with the nice young lady with a microphone encouraging me to get with it*.



She or he is always our signal that it's time to check out other things.    Even as a youngster I don't know if I would have thought they needed to be as loud as they are.


----------



## Corinne

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Haven't you heard about the birthday week?  I started that at 40.
> 
> At 50 it's going to the birthday month!



Why, yes, Kathy I have! I always celebrate---and my family just loves to tease me whenever I say it's birthday week!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> Why, yes, Kathy I have! I always celebrate---and my family just loves to tease me whenever I say it's birthday week!



Good!  There has to be some perks with these ever occurring Birthdays!


----------



## Corinne

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Good!  There has to be some perks with these ever occurring Birthdays!



Exactly! OK *groupies* I'm going to try and get some sleep! I will check in from The World!


----------



## dreamlinda

Hi Everyone ~ some thoughts on our stay in May, and a question.  We stayed in a studio 4 nights earlier this month.  Although it's just my DH and I, we usually stay in a 1 bedroom.  We are used to a king bed, and I am sometimes restless at night so having a separate living area is a nice perk.  We have been trying studios to save points, but have to say it has hurt the quality of our stays.  I LOVED the murphy bed they have added to the VWL studio rooms!! One restless night I just moved to the murphy bed and ended up sleeping there quite comfortably.  Made me wonder if these beds have been added to the 1 bedroom units?  Have a ladies trip coming up in September, and having a murphy bed in the living room would be great.

Loved our stay at VWL, always do, one of our favorite resorts.  Only one complaint; mid trip we were at typhoon lagoon and returned to our room late afternoon to find all our towels on the floor and the bath a mess.  They had installed new hardware in the bathroom (towel rods, hooks, etc.) which are nice, but no one cleaned up after maintenance, and we needed to shower and get to a dinner ADR.  They worked with us, but this oversight was inconvenient and disappointing.

BTW - does anyone else wish they offered some studio rooms with king beds?  This would be a total hit with us, and they could still have a sleeper chair / murphy bed for one or two small children...


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary Bobbiwoz!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> Exactly! OK *groupies* I'm going to try and get some sleep! I will check in from The World!



Have a safe trip and a fun time!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Have fun in WDW Corinne!!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy Anniversary Bobbiwoz!


----------



## MiaSRN62

dreamlinda said:


> Hi Everyone ~ some thoughts on our stay in May, and a question.  We stayed in a studio 4 nights earlier this month.  Although it's just my DH and I, we usually stay in a 1 bedroom.  We are used to a king bed, and I am sometimes restless at night so having a separate living area is a nice perk.  We have been trying studios to save points, but have to say it has hurt the quality of our stays.  I LOVED the murphy bed they have added to the VWL studio rooms!! One restless night I just moved to the murphy bed and ended up sleeping there quite comfortably.  Made me wonder if these beds have been added to the 1 bedroom units?  Have a ladies trip coming up in September, and having a murphy bed in the living room would be great.
> 
> Loved our stay at VWL, always do, one of our favorite resorts.  Only one complaint; mid trip we were at typhoon lagoon and returned to our room late afternoon to find all our towels on the floor and the bath a mess.  They had installed new hardware in the bathroom (towel rods, hooks, etc.) which are nice, but no one cleaned up after maintenance, and we needed to shower and get to a dinner ADR.  They worked with us, but this oversight was inconvenient and disappointing.
> 
> BTW - does anyone else wish they offered some studio rooms with king beds?  This would be a total hit with us, and they could still have a sleeper chair / murphy bed for one or two small children...



Sorry about your incident following the maintenance in the bathroom. That really was an oversight on their part. 
As for the king bed---we have not given it much thought. Hubby and I sleep on a queen bed now and that is fine for us. My wish is that there would be some studios that offer 2 beds vs just the pullout. My kids are all adults now (20, 23 and 26).  No one likes to sleep on the pullout for comfort reasons---though my 20 yo daughter thought the sleeper chair at BLT was comfy. 

When hubby and I travel with my two girls as we are the end of June, only OKW's studios fit our needs and they are sold out via DVC, but available for cash right now. So we either are forced in to two studios for the four of us or jump to a 2 bedroom. We opted for Art Of Animation this trip just because we want 2 real beds. Don't have enough DVC points to book a 2 bedroom for 3 nights after a recent disney wedding we had in April and I booked some relatives in DVC.


----------



## Granny

dreamlinda said:


> Made me wonder if these beds have been added to the 1 bedroom units?  Have a ladies trip coming up in September, and having a murphy bed in the living room would be great.
> 
> 
> BTW - does anyone else wish they offered some studio rooms with king beds?  This would be a total hit with us, and they could still have a sleeper chair / murphy bed for one or two small children...





MiaSRN62 said:


> My wish is that there would be some studios that offer 2 beds vs just the pullout.



*dreamlinda*...they have not added the pull down bed to the 1BR villas and evidently have no plans to.  So strangely enough, the Studios now officially sleep 5 and the 1BR 4 (though they will allow another without bedding).  Weird huh?

As for the king bed in the studio, I don't see that.  Even with the sleeper chair that would take the official capacity of the villa down to 3 and that would cause issues with point redistributions or other repurcussions.

*Maria*...I understand the desire for 2 regular bed studios but it would create yet another classification within the studios (in addition to HA) and we'd hear about people complaining that they didn't want the second bed which takes up too much room, or they really needed the second bed but didn't get it.  I've heard the same suggestion for two queen beds in the master bedroom of the 1BR/2BR villas.  It would make sense for some but others would be put out if they didn't get the king bed.

In a resort such as VWL with so few villas it might be hard to do.  In other resorts such as OKW, SSR and AKV they might have plenty of villas that they could split into a new classification.  

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## sleepydog25

_*Happiest of Anniversaries, bobbiwoz!*_


----------



## DiznyDi

dreamlinda said:


> Hi Everyone ~ some thoughts on our stay in May, and a question.  We stayed in a studio 4 nights earlier this month.  Although it's just my DH and I, we usually stay in a 1 bedroom.  We are used to a king bed, and I am sometimes restless at night so having a separate living area is a nice perk.  We have been trying studios to save points, but have to say it has hurt the quality of our stays.  I LOVED the murphy bed they have added to the VWL studio rooms!! One restless night I just moved to the murphy bed and ended up sleeping there quite comfortably.  Made me wonder if these beds have been added to the 1 bedroom units?  Have a ladies trip coming up in September, and having a murphy bed in the living room would be great.
> 
> Loved our stay at VWL, always do, one of our favorite resorts.  Only one complaint; mid trip we were at typhoon lagoon and returned to our room late afternoon to find all our towels on the floor and the bath a mess.  They had installed new hardware in the bathroom (towel rods, hooks, etc.) which are nice, but no one cleaned up after maintenance, and we needed to shower and get to a dinner ADR.  They worked with us, but this oversight was inconvenient and disappointing.
> 
> BTW - does anyone else wish they offered some studio rooms with king beds?  This would be a total hit with us, and they could still have a sleeper chair / murphy bed for one or two small children...



We've recently returned home too.  Our experience was similar to yours only they didn't swap out all the hardware - only some of it.  While the new black is nice, there's still plenty of chrome left.  Seemed rather redundant to me.  If you're gonna swap - do it all not just some of it.  Maintenance left a large screw on the floor, fortunately we found it before we stepped on it in our bare feet.  What drew our attention - other than finding the screw - was the debris from drilling the walls around the fixtures.  And we had an obviously used/dirty towel hung nice and pretty ready for use. 

Ahh *Corinne* You should be smiling!  Have a great trip! 

Wishing *bobbiwoz* a very Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Anniversary Bobbi!!*


----------



## blossomz

happy anniversary bobbi!!!


----------



## ottawagreg

Sunday night, and the Blackhawks are on the TV.  My countdown clock says 23 days, 3 hours 42 minutes.  The last few weeks are the hardest part of waiting for vacation.  All winter I kept thinking about June and WDW.  Kinda kept me going.

Fellow Groupies probably recognize this tree.  Anyone know where it is?  I have been watching it for a few years now.  I live on a wooded lot and know when a tree is is trouble.  This one has been hanging on.  I wonder if it is still standing.





Have a blessed and happy week everybody.

greg


----------



## Granny

Is that tree on Discovery Island in Bay Lake?

Happy June, everyone!!


----------



## twokats

Happy Anniversary, Bobbi!!


----------



## jimmytammy

I was watching a DVC member website video on a greeter at GF named Richard.  He reminded me of Ranger Stan.  Has anyone ever met Richard? We are thinking if time allows in Aug. we may head over after breakfast at The Wave and meet him.  He seems like a really nice gentleman.

Speaking of Stan, I was watching another video yesterday about our beloved home on Youtube, Great Hotels with Samantha Brown featuring Wilderness Lodge.  Really close to the beginning of the show, she walked into the lobby and I caught a glimpse of Stan over beside the bellhop station.  

Hope all have a great week!


----------



## digiMom

Hi! I have another quick question. When we move from BWV into VWL, we're planning on having bell services move our luggage and going to the parks. After we check in (probably after 3 or 4) can we just go to bell services and pick up our bags, or do we have to wait for them to be delivered to our room? I'm kind of a do-it-myself kind of person that just likes to get things done and move on. Thanks


----------



## jimmytammy

digiMom said:


> Hi! I have another quick question. When we move from BWV into VWL, we're planning on having bell services move our luggage and going to the parks. After we check in (probably after 3 or 4) can we just go to bell services and pick up our bags, or do we have to wait for them to be delivered to our room? I'm kind of a do-it-myself kind of person that just likes to get things done and move on. Thanks



We have never got our bags from bell services before, but if you go there, I imagine they will let you wait for it.  Usually, bell services at VWL is pretty quick, within 15-20 mins they will be there.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> We have never got our bags from bell services before, but if you go there, I imagine they will let you wait for it.  Usually, bell services at VWL is pretty quick, within 15-20 mins they will be there.


We have had to access our bags before, and the bell services desk has always been happy to oblige.  Keep in mind, they may be busy and may take 10-20 minutes to get your bags even if you're at the desk waiting for them.  Beyond that, shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> I was watching a DVC member website video on a greeter at GF named Richard.  He reminded me of Ranger Stan.  Has anyone ever met Richard? We are thinking if time allows in Aug. we may head over after breakfast at The Wave and meet him.  He seems like a really nice gentleman.



Jimmy...we wanted to check out VGF last month during our visit so we took the monorail over to GF.  Down at the front entrance by the curb was Richard Gerth.  He is indeed a kindly gentleman but unfortunately I didn't have the opportunity to do more than say hello and shake his hand.  He had a smile and I remember remarking to my wife that he is pretty old to have a job that requires him to stand so much.  I didn't know he is 87 years old!  

He clearly is out of the same mold as Ranger Stan and Art the Greeter (BC).  I'll look forward to viewing that video.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Jimmy...we wanted to check out VGF last month during our visit so we took the monorail over to GF.  Down at the front entrance by the curb was Richard Gerth.  He is indeed a kindly gentleman but unfortunately I didn't have the opportunity to do more than say hello and shake his hand.  He had a smile and I remember remarking to my wife that he is pretty old to have a job that requires him to stand so much.  I didn't know he is 87 years old!
> 
> He clearly is out of the same mold as Ranger Stan and Art the Greeter (BC).  I'll look forward to viewing that video.



Thanks for the reply.  I look forward to meeting him


----------



## MiaSRN62

Granny said:


> *dreamlinda*...
> 
> As for the king bed in the studio, I don't see that.  Even with the sleeper chair that would take the official capacity of the villa down to 3 and that would cause issues with point redistributions or other repurcussions.
> 
> *Maria*...I understand the desire for 2 regular bed studios but it would create yet another classification within the studios (in addition to HA) and we'd hear about people complaining that they didn't want the second bed which takes up too much room, or they really needed the second bed but didn't get it.  I've heard the same suggestion for two queen beds in the master bedroom of the 1BR/2BR villas.  It would make sense for some but others would be put out if they didn't get the king bed.
> 
> In a resort such as VWL with so few villas it might be hard to do.  In other resorts such as OKW, SSR and AKV they might have plenty of villas that they could split into a new classification.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


I can't argue with your logic *Granny*.  
Not sure if would be a new classification though?  Because right now BLT's 2 bedrooms have 2 requests. I requested the second bedroom with 2 real beds vs the one bed and pull out.  It is based on a request/first-come-first-serve?  The fact that OKW is booked way before SSR (despite no elevators predominately) tells me there is a desire for the 2 beds in the studio.


----------



## Lisann

MiaSRN62 said:


> I can't argue with your logic *Granny*.
> Not sure if would be a new classification though?  Because right now BLT's 2 bedrooms have 2 requests. I requested the second bedroom with 2 real beds vs the one bed and pull out.  It is based on a request/first-come-first-serve?  The fact that OKW is booked way before SSR (despite no elevators predominately) tells me there is a desire for the 2 beds in the studio.



There is *so* a desire for 2-bed studios!  Not enough of them at all.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

My wish for room configurations is for King beds in the studios.  All of them.    And I think it would be nice for some other resort(s) besides OKW to have 2 beds in the studios but agree it would difficult to do in any of the small resorts due to creating new booking categories that would make it even more difficult to book than it already can be at those locations.  



MiaSRN62 said:


> I can't argue with your logic *Granny*.
> Not sure if would be a new classification though?  Because right now BLT's 2 bedrooms have 2 requests. I requested the second bedroom with 2 real beds vs the one bed and pull out.  It is based on a request/first-come-first-serve?  The fact that OKW is booked way before SSR (despite no elevators predominately) tells me there is a desire for the 2 beds in the studio.



All the Dedicated 2BR's at BLT have 2 beds in the second bedroom and the lockoffs have only the queen and the sleeper sofa so they are actual booking categories and no worries about what you'll get.

I wonder if the size of the rooms in the resorts with the layout design that was standard for VWL, BWV, BCV and SSR are large enough for 2 beds?  Just thinking about the fact that at BCV they even felt that some of the dedicated 2BR's couldn't get the 2 beds in the second bedroom due to a design flaw that didn't leave enough room.  (Although couldn't they have done a queen and a double?)  Funny how things done in the past all seemed to point towards encouraging families towards larger villas and now DVC is making the studios sleep 5.


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> . . . . . . . . Speaking of Stan, I was watching another video yesterday about our beloved home on Youtube, Great Hotels with Samantha Brown featuring Wilderness Lodge.  Really close to the beginning of the show, she walked into the lobby and I caught a glimpse of Stan over beside the bellhop station. . . . . . . . .



I see Stan every time I walk into that wonderful lobby at The Lodge.

Once he became part of the Lodge experience for us, our memories of him just keep lurking around every corner.  And can't you feel him when you get the opportunity to raise the flags on top of The Lodge?!?

Thanks Stan; we miss you.


----------



## BandontheRun

We were lucky enough to have Stan give us the Lodge tour back in the early 2000s.


----------



## BandontheRun

We were lucky enough to have Stan give us the Lodge tour back in the early 2000s


----------



## npcougar

I posted this question in the rehab thread but thought it would be more visible here.  With the recent referb, did they do much to the shower/showerhead?  In the past, they were hung very low.  It was difficult to wash my hair.    Thanks for any replies.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

npcougar said:


> I posted this question in the rehab thread but thought it would be more visible here.  With the recent referb, did they do much to the shower/showerhead?  In the past, they were hung very low.  It was difficult to wash my hair.    Thanks for any replies.



They did not change the wall tile in the bathrooms so they are still at the same height.  Ours looked like it was the same fixtures too.


----------



## twinklebug

npcougar said:


> I posted this question in the rehab thread but thought it would be more visible here.  With the recent referb, did they do much to the shower/showerhead?  In the past, they were hung very low.  It was difficult to wash my hair.    Thanks for any replies.



Rehab?  The colors and patterns weren't that bad were they?

Speaking of  refurbishments ... I saw on another site that the lodge lobby spring and Silver Falls are all blocked off and being worked on. Glad they're putting effort into keeping them running and looking great, but does anyone have any idea how long this has been going on for?


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> Rehab?  The colors and patterns weren't that bad were they?
> 
> Speaking of  refurbishments ... I saw on another site that the lodge lobby spring and Silver Falls are all blocked off and being worked on. Glad they're putting effort into keeping them running and looking great, but does anyone have any idea how long this has been going on for?



It was that way in early May, so at least a month now.

*Lisann* posted some pictures last week.  Here's link to her post: Lisann pictures of Silver Springs


It definitely made a difference in the ambiance of the lobby and the outside.


----------



## twinklebug

*Happy Birthday Corrine!  *



Granny said:


> It was that way in early May, so at least a month now.
> 
> *Lisann* posted some pictures last week.  Here's link to her post: Lisann pictures of Silver Springs
> 
> 
> It definitely made a difference in the ambiance of the lobby and the outside.



Thank you, I missed that and was quite surprised to hear that they were not only down, but concealed. I think it would be far more interesting to leave the fountains open so we can see the work going on. Or, maybe the shields are to keep the workers free from annoying questions and conversations from all the DIY guys. ("You know, when I recreated Niagara Falls in my backyard I used a #2 hedgehog to connect up the thigamajig, not the #4 turtle doves you guys are using... you really should try it")


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Corrine!!!!


----------



## mvndvm

Just got back from our first trip home as DVC members.  Refurb is nice, although you can tell it was done quickly.  The new flooring is extremely slippery (at least in our 2 bedroom).  Did the flag raising family thing yesterday morning, so impressive!  Loved our entire trip (parks, restaurants, character meals, water park, Downtown Disney), but the best part was when we got to chillax at the Hidden Springs pool and do nothing!  Loved our trip, looking forward to many, many more!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

mvndvm said:


> Just got back from our first trip home as DVC members.  Refurb is nice, although you can tell it was done quickly.  The new flooring is extremely slippery (at least in our 2 bedroom).  Did the flag raising family thing yesterday morning, so impressive!  Loved our entire trip (parks, restaurants, character meals, water park, Downtown Disney), but the best part was when we got to chillax at the Hidden Springs pool and do nothing!  Loved our trip, looking forward to many, many more!!



Ahhhh . . . the words of an early addict . . . at first we all looked forward to the next trip . . . . after a few more injections of VWL, we began to hear the voice calling almost every day . . a few more visits and the need to visit the parks is outweighed by the need to _"chillax at the Hidden Springs pool and do nothing"_ . . . . and the cravings continue . . all else will pale in comparison . .  . . Welcome Home *mvndvm*, Welcome Home!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Corinne!!!*


----------



## jimmytammy

mvndvm said:


> Just got back from our first trip home as DVC members.  Refurb is nice, although you can tell it was done quickly.  The new flooring is extremely slippery (at least in our 2 bedroom).  Did the flag raising family thing yesterday morning, so impressive!  Loved our entire trip (parks, restaurants, character meals, water park, Downtown Disney), but the best part was when we got to chillax at the Hidden Springs pool and do nothing!  Loved our trip, looking forward to many, many more!!


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday Corinne


----------



## PoohsFan1

We just got back from our first stay at VWL on Monday.  We were in a Studio in room 2505 which had a glimpse of the Hidden Springs Pool through the trees.  We really enjoyed our stay there, loved the sounds of the crickets and owls at night and the Wilderness music during the day.  As for the room, my kids loved the fact that there was a murphy bed and a pull out couch so they didn't have to share, instead they each had their own beds.  We will definitely stay here again.  DH and I took some time out one day and walked around the lobby of the villas and were really impressed by all the neat decor that is inside it, DH especially liked Walt's old train in the train room.  He did say that he thinks it would be neat if they had an animatronic bird in the birdhouse, he said it could be something like what you would see in the Tiki Room, he wouldn't want it to talk but move around and maybe make some sort of bird sound every so often.


----------



## sleepydog25

_*Happy, Happy, Happy Birthday, Corinne!*_


----------



## jimmytammy

PoohsFan1 said:


> We just got back from our first stay at VWL on Monday.  We were in a Studio in room 2505 which had a glimpse of the Hidden Springs Pool through the trees.  We really enjoyed our stay there, loved the sounds of the crickets and owls at night and the Wilderness music during the day.  As for the room, my kids loved the fact that there was a murphy bed and a pull out couch so they didn't have to share, instead they each had their own beds.  We will definitely stay here again.  DH and I took some time out one day and walked around the lobby of the villas and were really impressed by all the neat decor that is inside it, DH especially liked Walt's old train in the train room.  He did say that he thinks it would be neat if they had an animatronic bird in the birdhouse, he said it could be something like what you would see in the Tiki Room, he wouldn't want it to talk but move around and maybe make some sort of bird sound every so often.



Glad you enjoyed your stay there.  I like the bird idea

*Hope everybody has a great Friday!!*


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CORINNE!!!


----------



## Lisann

PoohsFan1 said:


> DH and I took some time out one day and walked around the lobby of the villas and were really impressed by all the neat decor that is inside it, DH especially liked Walt's old train in the train room.  He did say that he thinks it would be neat if they had an animatronic bird in the birdhouse, he said it could be something like what you would see in the Tiki Room, he wouldn't want it to talk but move around and maybe make some sort of bird sound every so often.



Love the bird idea, too.


----------



## eliza61

Happy BIRTHDAY CORRINE!!!   Hope your day is magical.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Happy Birthday Corinne! Hope you are having fun in the World!!!!*


----------



## DiznyDi

Wishing* Corinne* a very* Happy Birthday!* Enjoy your special day today.....and tomorrow too


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happy Birthday Corinne! ​


----------



## aje10

My husband and I have been DVC members at BWV since 2000.  As we usually visit during F&W, it has been a great place to stay, and since our son is an adult now, we have been able to continue to entice him to visit with us.  However, I made a trip in April with my sister, and ventured out to stay at the VWL.  I absolutely adored everything about it!  I think it has the most wonderful lobby of any Disney resort, and everything from the pools, to the lake/beach area, to the restaurants was just top notch.  I came home, and talked my son into splitting a purchase of points with me so I can come back some more!  I was hard pressed to venture out to the parks most days.

My nephew is getting married in DW next year - they own DVC at the BLT, and want us to stay there.  I'm thinking I'll stay at VWL, and take the cute little boat over to the contemporary when we need to!  Can't wait to go back!


----------



## Corinne

Thank you all for my birthday wishes!!  I've said it before and I'll say it again, *VWL GROUPIES* are the best!

My sister and I had a great long weekend at the AKL, but I would be lying if I didn't say we wished we had done club again, lol. I think it made our experience there even better. We had another savanna view but we didn't see as many animals as we did from our room last year. She  the WL, we took the boat over from the MK. It was a fun trip.

Hope everyone has a great weekend,


----------



## jimmytammy

aje10 said:


> My husband and I have been DVC members at BWV since 2000.  As we usually visit during F&W, it has been a great place to stay, and since our son is an adult now, we have been able to continue to entice him to visit with us.  However, I made a trip in April with my sister, and ventured out to stay at the VWL.  I absolutely adored everything about it!  I think it has the most wonderful lobby of any Disney resort, and everything from the pools, to the lake/beach area, to the restaurants was just top notch.  I came home, and talked my son into splitting a purchase of points with me so I can come back some more!  I was hard pressed to venture out to the parks most days.
> 
> My nephew is getting married in DW next year - they own DVC at the BLT, and want us to stay there.  I'm thinking I'll stay at VWL, and take the cute little boat over to the contemporary when we need to!  Can't wait to go back!



Welcome to the groupies!!!!
Its funny that you mention owning at BWV for the purpose of staying there during F & W.  We own the majority of our pts. at VWL, and love the Lodge, it is #1 in our hearts. We have stayed at BWV once and loved it, so much so we bought pts last June with the sole purpose of a F & W stay every other year.
As for BLT, we stayed there almost 2 weeks back in Feb. and I was pleasantly surprised to like it so much.  Im not much on the modern decor, but the stay there was very nice, lots of amenities between the 2 resorts, MK walking distance, access to the Monorail, etc. made up for the decor for me.  I only say this so as not to count it out.  But if VWL is calling your name, we here, understand


----------



## sleepydog25

aje10 said:


> My husband and I have been DVC members at BWV since 2000.  As we usually visit during F&W, it has been a great place to stay, and since our son is an adult now, we have been able to continue to entice him to visit with us.  However, I made a trip in April with my sister, and ventured out to stay at the VWL.  I absolutely adored everything about it!  I think it has the most wonderful lobby of any Disney resort, and everything from the pools, to the lake/beach area, to the restaurants was just top notch.  I came home, and talked my son into splitting a purchase of points with me so I can come back some more!  I was hard pressed to venture out to the parks most days.
> 
> My nephew is getting married in DW next year - they own DVC at the BLT, and want us to stay there.  I'm thinking I'll stay at VWL, and take the cute little boat over to the contemporary when we need to!  Can't wait to go back!


I second *JT*:  Welcome to the Groupies!!  

Other than that pesky newcomer fee (shhh. . .just between us, ok?), all it takes to join our group is an appreciation--we say "love"--of the Lodge.  Though we do like to visit other resorts from time to time, VWL speaks to my wife and me more than any other--it's our second home.  If you haven't done so yet, I urge you read the first page of the thread for instructions to grab a Moosie siggie and to add your name(s) to the Trips/Cruises and Birthdays/Anniversaries lists if you so choose.  Again, welcome:  pull up a rocker, your favorite beverage, a spittoon (optional), and set a spell.


----------



## twinklebug

A little info on the fountains in the main building, this is all she said, he said, so take it for what it's worth:

Member services just called to see if there was anything else they could do for me for our upcoming stay (meaning, can they get me to spend any more money? ) I asked if she had heard anything regarding when the fountains would be back up and running. Took her off-guard as member services had no idea the fountains were down. I know they're not integrated into the villas, but really had hoped my sister and her kids would see the resort as intended.

She called over and confirmed the refurbishment was underway, and was told it would be another 30 days.... so into August. (I'm not great with date math, but June 7+30 = August? ) ... oh well... only the contractors doing the work know for sure, and I'm pretty sure in their world, working the summer away at the lodge is pretty sweet.


----------



## eliza61

No exciting news on this end (psst, finally got my house sold.  LOL  )  
So just some pictures to start our work week off.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Once again, I feel like I'm at the end of the Cha-Cha line at the big homecoming dance . . . . . . . 

*Corrine* - *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!*


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Eliza -* _Thanks_ for the heart warming pics!

It brings me thoughts that there really is an ongoing fun spot that I enjoy outside of the shipping container I'm sitting in at the moment.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

And where are you shipping yourself Dizny Dad?  Can you change the address to VWL?


----------



## ottawagreg

eliza61 said:


> No exciting news on this end (psst, finally got my house sold.  LOL  )
> So just some pictures to start our work week off.



I thought about posting few pics tonight also.  Thanks for throwing those up on the thread.  Always a good thing.

greg

p.s.   *And now these three remain: faith, hope and love. But the greatest of these is love.*


----------



## twinklebug

A confession: For years now whenever groupies post pictures of the lodge I'll leave a browser tab open to the images just so I can stumble across them and smile.

Thank you Eliza & everyone who's posted images over the years! Your pics are very much appreciated!


----------



## ottawagreg

Well it is getting close.  Fifteen days!  Is it getting hot in WDW yet?













My little girl; she loves the lodge, won't stay anywhere else!


----------



## jimmytammy

BIRTHDAY

Happy Birthday KAT4DISNEY!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Eliza and Greg, loving the photos.  And Greg, you raised your daughter right


----------



## Dizny Dad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> And where are you shipping yourself Dizny Dad?  Can you change the address to VWL?



Seriously, I spend the best hours of the day working out of an old shipping container . . .luckily it is not one of those we see from time to time floating in the ocean.  I am spending time finishing a large material handling system for the dreaded fracking pipe at a new pipe mill in NE Ohio.  Often they use old shipping containers (we've all seen them going by on the highway or on trains.)  Man doors are cut into the ends, lighting and AC installed, and suddenly business is conducted.  Mine is situated between column rows so I can conveniently hear six crane sirens, banging pipes, air blow-offs, and an occasional weather siren and tank full alarm system. . . so soothing, so calm . . so appreciated . .

I can't ship myself to VWL, but DiznyDi sees to it that every once in a while I end up there.  She takes good care of me!! 

*KAT4DISNEY* - _Thanks for asking!_


----------



## ottawagreg

Dizny Dad said:


> Seriously, I spend the best hours of the day working out of an old shipping container . . .luckily it is not one of those we see from time to time floating in the ocean.  I am spending time finishing a large material handling system for the dreaded fracking pipe at a new pipe mill in NE Ohio.  Often they use old shipping containers (we've all seen them going by on the highway or on trains.)  Man doors are cut into the ends, lighting and AC installed, and suddenly business is conducted.  Mine is situated between column rows so I can conveniently hear six crane sirens, banging pipes, air blow-offs, and an occasional weather siren and tank full alarm system. . . so soothing, so calm . . so appreciated . .
> 
> I can't ship myself to VWL, but DiznyDi sees to it that every once in a while I end up there.  She takes good care of me!!
> 
> *KAT4DISNEY* - _Thanks for asking!_



Field offices are where the work gets done!  You are building America!  I do process pipe design and work with pipe fitters and boilermakers.  When a contractor brings a mobile office with aluminum stairs for the doors to a job site, (otherwise known as a trailer), we refer to it as the "crystal palace".

I feel your pain.  In january and february all I can think about is those summer nights pool side at VWL.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Congrats on selling your house *eliza*....and thanks for the photos!

*Ottawagreg*....your daughter is adorable. THanks for the pics as well!!!

I just got my copy of Disney Files in the mail today. I am super impressed with the room refurb at Hilton Head----gorgeous!!! Page 5 & 6 of the Files.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> Seriously, I spend the best hours of the day working out of an old shipping container . . .luckily it is not one of those we see from time to time floating in the ocean.  I am spending time finishing a large material handling system for the dreaded fracking pipe at a new pipe mill in NE Ohio.  Often they use old shipping containers (we've all seen them going by on the highway or on trains.)  Man doors are cut into the ends, lighting and AC installed, and suddenly business is conducted.  Mine is situated between column rows so I can conveniently hear six crane sirens, banging pipes, air blow-offs, and an occasional weather siren and tank full alarm system. . . so soothing, so calm . . so appreciated . .
> 
> I can't ship myself to VWL, but DiznyDi sees to it that every once in a while I end up there.  She takes good care of me!!
> 
> *KAT4DISNEY* - _Thanks for asking!_



Haha - darn!  But with all the construction going on all over WDW if you could figure out how to move it (with AC intact!) perhaps they wouldn't notice it sitting next to Bay Lake.  It sounds interesting though - thanks for filling in the details.  I had no idea that fracking was going on in Ohio.  But perhaps it's all over the country and I just have some catching up to do on what's going on.  



jimmytammy said:


> BIRTHDAY
> 
> Happy Birthday KAT4DISNEY!!!!



And I'll say an early thanks Jimmy!!  

I started hearing rumblings of some plans for tomorrow.  But after that I may have caused a slight panic attack when I asked Gordon if he was baking me a birthday cake.    White with chocolate frosting.


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday KAT4DISNEY!!!!

I hope it is great, with or without a birthday cake!!


----------



## twokats

Just a quick update on my last visit with the surgeon. . . 
He has me full weight on my leg, as tolerated.  I try to keep the cane handy in rough uneven ground, but have gone without it more and more, just being super careful and slow.  I am going to therapy three times a week for the last few weeks.  Mobility in the arm is a little better, although there is still a definite weakness.  Right now I am only supposed to lift up to 5 pounds.  I can tell the arm will take the longest to get back to some semblance of normalcy.  

But they have let me have my driving privileges back.  I had just traded in for a new 2014 Camry two days before my leg and arm break, so I am having to make up for lost time.  My sweet husband who usually does not like to drive my cars, put over 3000 miles on the new one for me while I was down.  As I said, some catching up to do.  

Is a Magic Kingdom view room at Bay Lake Tower easy to get at the 7 month mark?  I have a friend that asked me to see if any of the groupies knew.


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Kathy!!!*


Hope it's great one.  And I'll bet you end up with some excellent cake too!


----------



## Granny

twokats said:


> Is a Magic Kingdom view room at Bay Lake Tower easy to get at the 7 month mark?  I have a friend that asked me to see if any of the groupies knew.



Kathy...very excited to hear of your continued progress.  I know it's a marathon, not a sprint but it is wonderful to hear that you are slowly but surely recovering.  Hooray!! 

As for your question, I don't know but it seems to me that depending on the time of year the MK view at BLT can be tough to grab.  Lake View is the easiest since it is more than half the rooms.  Maybe someone else with better knowledge of MK view can chime in.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy Birthday Kat4Disney!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Twokats*....MK view at BLT is iffy depending on the time of the year as Granny stated. That said.....I wanted to add-on ONE night to my 4 night stay at BLT MK view for my daughter's wedding. I had made the original reservation at 11 months out. I added the ONE night (which was a Friday---April 4 to be exact) at about 3-4 months out. The CM told me I got the LAST room. Anything is possible!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

WELCOME *aje10!*  So glad to have you join us! 

Thanks *Eliza* and *Greg* for sharing your photos!  And like *Twinkle*, I, too keep my pages open to glance at the Lodge photos that have been posted. 

And the most important item today is..... Kathy's birthday!
*Happy Birthday Kathy!* 
Enjoy your day!


----------



## jimmytammy

Eliza
Congrats on the house sell!!  Sorry I missed that, your pics got me excited and the rest of your message jut whooshed over my head

twokats
Good to hear you are progressing along well Being down and out is no fun, so Im glad you are able to drive and get out, thats worth a lot!  As for the BLT MK view, like others say, that may be a tough one anytime of year.  Tell your friend to be prepared for Lake view just in case.


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATHY!!!


----------



## twinklebug

_*Happy Birthday Kathy!*_


----------



## eliza61

Hey Kathy,  have a magical birthday!!


----------



## DiSnEyLvR76

Hey everyone! We have never used our points here and I saw in the Disney Files magazine, pictures of refurbished rooms with bambi aspects. Is this conpleted already or just starting? TIA


----------



## sleepydog25

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, KAT!

*Welcome, DiSnEyLvR76!  Glad you could stop by!!  The refurb started a few months back, and as far as I know, are still ongoing.  I believe they hope to be finished some time during the summer.  If not, someone will certainly correct me.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thanks Groupies for all the wishes for a Happy Birthday!  You're the best!  
Loved all the graphics and Julie-yours really made me laugh.  My boy Scout totally would say that!  

It's on to another year and it started very nicely yesterday.  And DH has proudly been talking about the white cake with chocolate frosting that he prepared for me.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Eliza* - congrats on selling your house!  

*DiSnEyLvR76* - I think the main elements of the refurb are done and they are booking up to 5 in the studios.  It seems like they're finishing up with some of the things like changing towel bars but otherwise Bambi is in the rooms.  

*Kathy* - Congrats on reaching another milestone and getting to drive again!  I agree with Maria about MK view - I wouldn't say it's easy but it can happen.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies DiSnEyLvR76!!!!

Happy Friday Everybody!!


----------



## twokats

Granny said:


> Kathy...very excited to hear of your continued progress.  I know it's a marathon, not a sprint but it is wonderful to hear that you are slowly but surely recovering.  Hooray!!
> 
> As for your question, I don't know but it seems to me that depending on the time of year the MK view at BLT can be tough to grab.  Lake View is the easiest since it is more than half the rooms.  Maybe someone else with better knowledge of MK view can chime in.





MiaSRN62 said:


> *Twokats*....MK view at BLT is iffy depending on the time of the year as Granny stated. That said.....I wanted to add-on ONE night to my 4 night stay at BLT MK view for my daughter's wedding. I had made the original reservation at 11 months out. I added the ONE night (which was a Friday---April 4 to be exact) at about 3-4 months out. The CM told me I got the LAST room. Anything is possible!!!





jimmytammy said:


> Eliza
> Congrats on the house sell!!  Sorry I missed that, your pics got me excited and the rest of your message jut whooshed over my head
> 
> twokats
> Good to hear you are progressing along well Being down and out is no fun, so Im glad you are able to drive and get out, thats worth a lot!  As for the BLT MK view, like others say, that may be a tough one anytime of year.  Tell your friend to be prepared for Lake view just in case.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Eliza* - congrats on selling your house!
> 
> *DiSnEyLvR76* - I think the main elements of the refurb are done and they are booking up to 5 in the studios.  It seems like they're finishing up with some of the things like changing towel bars but otherwise Bambi is in the rooms.
> 
> *Kathy* - Congrats on reaching another milestone and getting to drive again!  I agree with Maria about MK view - I wouldn't say it's easy but it can happen.



Thank you all for the information and the congrats.  

I had therapy today and as usual they just about did me in, but I can tell it is helping.  I just want it to happen now.

Kat4, I am glad you had a good day and did get cake!



jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the groupies DiSnEyLvR76!!!!
> 
> Happy Friday Everybody!!



Ditto!  What Jimmy said.


----------



## Corinne

*Happy (belated) Birthday Kathy!!!!!!*. Hope you had a great day!!!!


----------



## Corinne

*Eliza* congrats on the sale of your home! And thanks for the photos! Ahhhhhh

*DDad* thanks for the bday wishes


----------



## blossomz

Eliza!!!That is great news!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> *Happy (belated) Birthday Kathy!!!!!!*. Hope you had a great day!!!!



Thanks Corinne!


----------



## Corinne

To all the great *Groupies Dads *and to my DH and my wonderful father  I wish you all a Happy Father's Day and a relaxing weekend!


----------



## MiaSRN62

DiSnEyLvR76 said:


> Hey everyone! We have never used our points here and I saw in the Disney Files magazine, pictures of refurbished rooms with bambi aspects. Is this conpleted already or just starting? TIA



Hi....I think they are almost done!
And I could not help but notice your DFTW ticker!!! My daughter just had her DFTW on April 3. It was wonderful! All the best to you!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Happy Father's Day to all our Groupie Dads here!!!! And also happy wishes and memories for all the dads that are no longer with us but smiling down as they watch over us from heaven*


----------



## eliza61

MiaSRN62 said:
			
		

> Happy Father's Day to all our Groupie Dads here!!!! And also happy wishes and memories for all the dads that are no longer with us but smiling down as they watch over us from heaven
> http://s15.photobucket.com/user/MiaSRN62/media/clip art/moosedad_zps763ff9c1.jpg.html



Lol,  I'm stealing Maria's graphic to send my wishes!!  They are always sooo cool.

Happy Fathers day groupie dad's.  Have a. Wilderness lodge day.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday rfassett!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Fathers Day to all the groupie Dads!!

I am still fortunate to have my Dad at 82 yrs young.  He still works with me, my brother, our DS(known around here as Capt. D)my uncle, a fellow that has been with my Dad for 50 yrs and another GS who helps when NC State is on break.  And the best thing is my Dad is still viable, still a huge part of the business. 

A little story about Dads...my FIL who passed at a very untimely age of 52 with ALS(I spoke at his funeral and said he was more like a best friend, so I dont know what a FIL is supposed to be like, unless thats what they are to their SILs)His dying wish for us as a family(he and my MIL had plans in 5 yrs when he would have retired to go on a cruise)was to take us all on a cruise since he couldnt.  Well the kids were small, niece at 2 just wasnt an appeal to be on a cruise, so Hawaii was explored, to far of a flight, etc., then WDW was mentioned, and bam, this was my 1st trip there in 99 and I was hooked.  So my FIL introduced me in his own way to WDW and what a great life he helped to create for our family.  If I could have him back, healthy, yes I would trade, and life may have stayed the same, but he is with us in Spirit every trip!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Glad you liked them eliza! Steal away!!!  

Jimmytammy.....very nice about your FIL. You are very fortunate to still have your dad. My husband and I have been without parents for 10 years now. We lost them all very early in life. I feel worse for our children who grew up not knowing them and not having grandparents. We had my MIL until 2004 and she was a wonderful grandmother to our kids but passed when they were only 11, 13 and 15. It's been hard. Count your blessings as I know you do


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy birthday rfassett !!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

I join in the birthday greetings, *rfassett*!  Hope you have a great one!

Summer is finally beginning for me.  Our schools just finished as of 6 June, and I sub on a regular basis, so some of my early summer time was taken by teaching.  As a couple of you may know, I was also involved in a play--a comedy--which ended its run two Sundays ago after months of rehearsal and performances.  Immediately following that show, I started daily rehearsals for a local ballet production which had a two-performance run that ended yesterday.  Though I love the theater, I'm fatigued and ready to get out to enjoy golfing, running, biking, and the like.  So, let the summer begin!!!


----------



## twinklebug

_Happy Birthday rfassett!_


----------



## Dizny Dad

me too , , me too , , , 

 *Happy Birthday rfassett!*


----------



## DiznyDi

Wishing *rfassett* a very *Happy Birthday!*


----------



## twokats

rfassett

Happy Birthday


----------



## ottawagreg

Hello groupies.  My wife is tolerating my daughter playing you tube video of the electric parade and the music from wishes in the kitchen very loudly.  I stepped out on the front porch to check on the baby birds.  I wanted to knock the nest out in early spring, but the girls would not allow it.  Now I'm glad they made me leave it alone.  Three little ones.  They look hot to me.





VWL count down clock read 8 days 3 hrs 56 min

The time to start packing is getting closer!  Oh boy, Oh boy, Oh boy!!


----------



## sechem32

Hi everyone.  I know I haven't been on in a long time (and I want to thank everyone belatedly for all of my happy birthday wishes from 3 weeks ago - I saw, but didn't have time to reply).
Anyway, I had to share my excitement with someone (other than my sleeping DH) who would understand - my ADR window opened for our Dec trip, and I got BOG!!!!!  Unfortunately, it's on the Sat night before we leave, which is the Sat before Christmas, but I took what I could get!  Now I just have to rearrange all of my other ideas to make the rest of the ADRs around what I did get!  Still, so excited that in 180 days, we'll be staying at VWL at Christmas-time!!  So excited (but can't remember how to make the little dancing smiley)


----------



## jimmytammy

sechem32 said:


> Hi everyone.  I know I haven't been on in a long time (and I want to thank everyone belatedly for all of my happy birthday wishes from 3 weeks ago - I saw, but didn't have time to reply).
> Anyway, I had to share my excitement with someone (other than my sleeping DH) who would understand - my ADR window opened for our Dec trip, and I got BOG!!!!!  Unfortunately, it's on the Sat night before we leave, which is the Sat before Christmas, but I took what I could get!  Now I just have to rearrange all of my other ideas to make the rest of the ADRs around what I did get!  Still, so excited that in 180 days, we'll be staying at VWL at Christmas-time!!  So excited (but can't remember how to make the little dancing smiley)



BOG has been on the radar for us, but alas, no luck yet.  Glad yall were able to get it!  Got a sneaky feeling yall are going to love VWL during Christmas time.  WL is always special, but its just extra special in Dec.


----------



## sechem32

Thanks JimmyTammy!

We know VWL has been pretty when we've visited, and have been wanting to stay there anyway, but we're so glad it worked out for Christmas.  I know any trip to WDW is a good trip at any time, but this is looking like a very magical trip the way things are working out for it.  And after the year we've been having, we need a little extra dose of pixie dust!


----------



## sleepydog25

sechem32 said:


> Thanks JimmyTammy!
> 
> We know VWL has been pretty when we've visited, and have been wanting to stay there anyway, but we're so glad it worked out for Christmas.  I know any trip to WDW is a good trip at any time, but this is looking like a very magical trip the way things are working out for it.  And after the year we've been having, we need a little extra dose of pixie dust!


Christmas is a great time to be at VWL!  I'm envious.  Congrats on the BOG reservation, too.  If we can't get a lunch FP for it, then we'll just do standby (we did lunch there during the soft opening for DVC members only, and it was fun--food was decent, too).  Dinner there isn't in our plans.  

On another note, my granddaughter (almost 3) is in MK as I type. . .for her very first trip!  She lives in Indialantic, but my DD and SIL opted to wait until she could at least appreciate it things like princesses, etc.  The time arrived, so they're spending a whole day (minus time for a nap and pool) there.  We told them not to overdo it, and gave them tips of which rides were slower to get crowded or offered relatively short wait times.  We're excited for them!


----------



## twinklebug

ottawagreg said:


> Hello groupies.  My wife is tolerating my daughter playing you tube video of the electric parade and the music from wishes in the kitchen very loudly.  I stepped out on the front porch to check on the baby birds.  I wanted to knock the nest out in early spring, but the girls would not allow it.  Now I'm glad they made me leave it alone.  Three little ones.  They look hot to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VWL count down clock read 8 days 3 hrs 56 min
> 
> The time to start packing is getting closer!  Oh boy, Oh boy, Oh boy!!



Those little ones are so adorable  Do you think they'll get their wings while you're on your trip?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*A Belated Happy Birthday rfassett!!!*


This weekend I went to the Western States Horse Expo in Sacramento.  I had forgotten that this little piece of Disney had been moved there after they were removed from the plaza in front of DCA during the park redo a couple of years ago.  Nice to see them again!


----------



## ottawagreg

twinklebug said:


> Those little ones are so adorable  Do you think they'll get their wings while you're on your trip?



The front porch is concrete and covered by a low roof.  The nest is under the eave as you can clearly see.  Some breezes reach there as it is on the west side of the house (weather comes from that direction), but they look thirsty and hot.  Sherman, our black lab, is wise and he barks at the birds.  The momma is nervous so we keep the front door closed.  We have feeders in the yard so we can watch them out thru kitchen and dining windows.  It would be nice if they could leave the nest soon and get fresh air.  Its getting hot here in northern Illinois, going up to the nineties this week.  Humidity follows closely behind that.  Corn will grow well over foot while we are gone.  People ask why we go to Disney in the heat of the summer.  It is to find cooler temperatures!

BTW, I heard an old man in an AA meeting say that you can't make corn grow faster by pulling on it!  Everyone and everything has to to grow in their way, in their own time as the Lord created them.


----------



## npcougar

Anyone know anything about the renovations tikiman posted here:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3201827&page=228


----------



## MiaSRN62

npcougar said:


> Anyone know anything about the renovations tikiman posted here:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3201827&page=228



Yes...just showed up on my Facebook Newsfeed too.....not good for those staying at WL/VWL during rehab. Wonder what they are doing??!! 
http://www.doctordisney.com/2014/06...derness-lodge-closing-long-refurb-later-year/


----------



## npcougar

MiaSRN62 said:


> Yes...just showed up on my Facebook Newsfeed too.....not good for those staying at WL/VWL during rehab. Wonder what they are doing??!!
> http://www.doctordisney.com/2014/06...derness-lodge-closing-long-refurb-later-year/



No that is a different refurb.  The pdf submission show a "room modification" and has nothing to do with the WL pool.


----------



## twinklebug

I suspect the room refurb permit just filed may have to do with making the new appliances fit properly. They'd need it if they're building out the walls even if by a few inches.
The timing seems about right - that permit expires 11/28 of this year. It won't take them that long to go through all the units and make a small adjustment.


----------



## Andrew015

This is somewhat bittersweet, but I had booked VWL for my honeymoon this coming October.   I added on one additional night at SSR on the front end of our stay to take advantage of an airfare fire sale (VWL had no availability at the time of booking).    So to summarize, it would have been 1 night at SSR, followed by 8 nights at VWL (deluxe studios).    VWL is where I had proposed to my fiance last September, so needless to say, there was some special meaning behind this stay.  

Long story short, as the construction dates for Silver Creek Springs pool were finally published this week, to our dismay, we learned that we would have arrived right smack-dab in the middle of the construction.   We are not big "pool people", but love sitting around the courtyard for breakfast at Roaring Fork, or having a drink by the pool from Trout Pass.    Not having the beautiful courtyard available was a bigger blow than not having the pool to swim in.  

In any event, I decided to test the waters by calling MS to see if any other resorts were available.   Initial CM's told me "nothing" at any resort was available.   I asked to speak with a manager, and finally reached someone who was able to work some "magic" and got us into a lake view studio at BLT for the entire stay (no changing of rooms).   

This is bittersweet, as we were really looking forward to coming "home" to VWL.   I'm not sure if I made the right move, but I can't help but feel that the construction would have really hampered the "feel" of our beloved lodge.    Luckily, we're only a short boat ride away and plan to visit frequently, especially for breakfast and a pit-stop or two to Territory Lounge and Trout Pass. 

At first, I was not concerned about it at all (I even posted as such on the Resort boards), but the more I thought about it, the more it bothered me.  I just wanted everything to be perfect for our honeymoon, and felt as if we wouldn't have gotten the best experience.   I understand that the construction is necessary, but just wish we would have had more notice, especially seeing as how the permits were filed in January.    I certainly understand "why" Disney doesn't announce these things sooner, as it would create panic, but they sure don't give you much time to make alternative plans.   

In any event, this just solidifies the need for a 2015 stay at VWL


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

So sorry that things aren't going exactly to plan for your honeymoon Andrew.    It sounds like quite a few people are thinking of switching out due to the work around the pool.  One thing is that Disney does normally keep the disturbance as minimal as possible but it's always the unknown that makes it difficult to determine how impacted things might be.  I think you've got an excellent substitute with BLT - still on Bay Lake and just a boat ride away from WL/VWL.  TOTWL lounge is a nice thing to have right at the resort and the access to the monorail and thus all the monorail resorts could be a nice addition.  Sounds like you've got a good attitude about it even though disappointed and attitude is what usually makes the difference so keep it up.  That and knowing you will have many more years to enjoy VWL together will make everything turn out just fine - I'm certain of it!


----------



## Granny

*Andrew*....first of all, congratulations on your upcoming nuptials!  Sorry if you've posted it here before, but I wasn't aware that you are engaged.  And what a wonderful place to honeymoon...WDW!

I totally understand your torn feelings about staying at VWL with the pool shut down.  I think I would have done the same thing as DW and I also enjoy eating at the tables outside of Roaring Fork and just the general ambiance of the pool.  It was bad enough with Silver Springs being shut down this last visit (in the lobby and outside).  But it's hard to hide the pool renovations with a few plants.  

I think, however, that you'll enjoy BLT a lot.  The Bay Lake views are wonderful...much better than any at VWL.  I like seeing and hearing the boats as they ply the waters of Bay Lake all day long.  


And you're right...it does provide even more incentive to make that 2015 trip!!  

Good luck in your planning, and nice job in landing the BLT LV room without having to move.


----------



## jimmytammy

Andrew
Its hard to tell how "bad" the construction is going to be, but WDW does a doggone good job IMO in keeping disturbances to a minimum.  I am in construction, so I tend to notice things going on in this dept., and they seem to go to extra lengths to make sure the customer still feels the magic as much as possible.

With that being said, BLT is a good choice of resorts.  The proximity to MK and WL, the amenities that Contemp. offers all make for a very nice place to be.  We stayed there in Feb. and I was a skeptic.  The modern feel of Contemp. never appealed to me like WL does, but all in all, I became a fan, I think because of the things mentioned above.


----------



## MiaSRN62

npcougar said:


> No that is a different refurb.  The pdf submission show a "room modification" and has nothing to do with the WL pool.



I think I lost you? My link was in regards to the main pool renovation at WL this Fall? That was what I was mentioning. Is there something else *npcougar* that I am missing?


----------



## twinklebug

MiaSRN62 said:


> I think I lost you? My link was in regards to the main pool renovation at WL this Fall? That was what I was mentioning. Is there something else *npcougar* that I am missing?




There are two different bits of work going on this fall: 

The main pool is being refurbished
A permit was just filed to work on the VWL rooms, which to me, means some sort of construction (expires 11/28/14)


----------



## MiaSRN62

twinklebug said:


> There are two different bits of work going on this fall:
> 
> The main pool is being refurbished
> A permit was just filed to work on the VWL rooms, which to me, means some sort of construction (expires 11/28/14)



OHhhhh....I was only aware of the pool rehab. Thanks for the explanation Twinklebug


----------



## Andrew015

Thanks to everyone (KAT, Granny, etc) for the congratulations on our upcoming wedding, and also for the encouraging responses about our decision to switch from SSR/VWL to BLT.   I suppose that this is a good life lesson, especially for an upcoming marriage, that things don't always go according to plan.   Mostly, it's on us (myself and my fiance`) to make the most of the curveballs that are thrown at us, and to respond in a positive fashion.   If having to "accept" BLT over VWL is the most challenging hurdle of this entire wedding/honeymoon process to overcome, then I suppose we will be pretty darn lucky!  Now if only all of the bridesmaids would just start to get along...    

I do agree that Disney does a better job than just about anyone else in terms of limiting construction disturbances to their guests.    Perhaps the disruption will be minimal, but being such a big unkown at this point, I just felt it was too big of a gamble.   Also, I just can't reasoably see how they will make the pool area courtyard "inviting" while it is empty and under construction.   You can't really hide the pool with a "Pardon our Dust" sign... 

As for BLT, we stayed here for a handful of nights last May in a 1BR, Lakeview room on the north side of the tower.   We had a gorgeous view of Bay Lake, and also a decent view of MK when looking over to the far left.    Much like Jimmy mentions, I was a little skeptical about staying at BLT, too.   It just felt "plain" and lacking of theme in comparison to WL, but after our first stay, I definitely understood the appeal.   I think the transportation beats ANY resort, hands-down.   Boats to WL/FW, walking path to MK, Monorail to EPCOT (one stop to TTC), as well as monorail access to Poly/GF... to me, it is right at the fingertips of everything that I truly enjoy the most about WDW.   Also, the rooms were very pleasing, and having the ammenities of CR leaves little to be desired.    

The only sadness about moving from VWL was the emotional tie of having proposed there last year, and both of us were hoping to spend our honeymoon there as well.   Nevertheless, we will surely visit WL as often as possible.   Who knows - maybe I'll even get down on one knee again     But as mentioned, we will be sure to stay here for our next 2015 stay!    

Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## poggs

We are staying in a 2 bed villa (2ad + 2ch) at VWL for 4 nights mid October during part of a 25 night split stay including a week at BCV and a week at OKV (along with time at universal and busch gardens.

Anyway,  my DW is very concerned with the lack of a pool for these four nights and wants to move.  The only option is Saratoga as no other DVC resort has availability.

I am reticent to move to SSR, as its well not as good, but it does have a pool. My DW has said its up to me, but if the WL quiet pool is busy and the main courtyard looks rubbish, I'm getting Banjoed.

Any advice?


----------



## twinklebug

Hi poggs 

My concern with the refurbishment of the main pool is not regarding the pool itself, but rather the cascaded effect it will have on the quiet springs pool over by the villas. If there is an entire hotel's worth of folk trying to swim there, I'm sure it will be overly crowded and have all the symptoms that come from having too many people in too small of a pool location. Not for me.

It comes down to what your vacation style is. For Andrew (below) the seating area by the pool is a big part of his stay and it made sense to move over to BLT. For me, I think I'd be fine with staying at the lodge as long as I can still pool hop to a nice nearby location if the weather is hotter than hot, and providing that the waterfalls are working again (chances are they will be as those are on 3 different fountain systems.  )

Pool hopping* notes for nearby pools: 

Pool hopping is still allowed over to the CR pool (not BLT's), which is an easy boat ride away. 
The poly volcano pool is down for a rework. 
The GF, I believe, is still hop-able, and is often overlooked as an option (they have a waterfall into the pool too!) 
the Fort is a boat ride and then the internal bus to get to, but the slide they built on the pool something to see. And campers are some of the nicest people I've ever met anywhere. Go say hi!
_
* At this point in time, I believe only DVC members and guests staying with them on points reservations are the only ones permitted to PH, This may change, check with the hotel as you check in._


----------



## kbeam

Does anyone know if Trout Pass will remain open?


----------



## Andrew015

poggs said:


> We are staying in a 2 bed villa (2ad + 2ch) at VWL for 4 nights mid October during part of a 25 night split stay including a week at BCV and a week at OKV (along with time at universal and busch gardens.
> 
> Anyway,  my DW is very concerned with the lack of a pool for these four nights and wants to move.  The only option is Saratoga as no other DVC resort has availability.
> 
> I am reticent to move to SSR, as its well not as good, but it does have a pool. My DW has said its up to me, but if the WL quiet pool is busy and the main courtyard looks rubbish, I'm getting Banjoed.
> 
> Any advice?



Poggs, 

Really, only you and your DW can make the call.   As you can tell, I am a diehard WL junkie, and on my first stay to SSR, I was VERY skeptical as the only thing I could do was make mental comparisons to WL.   In my mind, NOTHING compares  to VWL!   Turns out, I found SSR to be a fantastic resort.   It certainly is a different feel than WL, but the themeing is very well executed and the grounds are beautiful.    While I still strongly prefer VWL, I would not be at all disappointed to stay in SSR again.   I am actually very relieved to know how easy SSR is to book on short notice.    If you do end up switching to SSR, be sure to request a building near the Carriage House, as it is a very large and spread out resort.   A simple trip to refill your mug could become quite a hike, depending on the building.      

Just as an FYI... when I contacted MS yesterday, they explained to me numerous times that NO OTHER RESORTS had availability for my mid-October trip - not even SSR.   This was just yesterday.   I requested to speak with a manager, and pleaded my case about this trip being very special (Honeymoon), and expressed my disappointment with the lack of advanced communication notice regarding the closure, thus severely limiting my options to make any changes.    The manager sympathized with my plight, as she is also planning her honeymoon (getting married in October).   She asked about alternative resort preferences (I explained either BLT or VGF, as I prefer MK area), and low and behold, she was able to work some "magic", and the next thing I hear is "_How about BLT Lakeview for your entire stay_"!?!?!?   

I called MS three times yesterday, and three different CM's told me nothing was available, and thus, nothing could be done.   I then received a sympathetic manager, and very calmly explained my case and disappointment, and next thing you know - BLT was booked.   I am convinced that if you have a compelling enough argument, you explain yourself in a reasonable fashion, that the managers at MS can "pull some strings" to make some magic happen that otherwise couldn't be done with the normal CM's.    You may wish to call back and ask for a manager, but have your argument well thought out and ready to go.   Also, remember not to "shoot the messenger" and keep a level head throughout.


----------



## Firepath

We are taking a short (5 nights) trip to celebrate our 25th anniversary the end of Sept. and booked VWL exactly 11 mos. out. DH loves to lounge by the quiet pool (which surely won't be quiet) so we too decided to switch. There was availability at Saratoga for the 5 nights when I first checked. I called DH to verify he wanted to switch and by the time I went back in to do it our first night (Friday) was gone. Now we are wait listed. We are really disappointed. If we'd known a few months back we would've had a lot more options. Andrew, so happy it worked out for your honeymoon! You'll have many anniversaries to celebrate at your "home."


----------



## sleepydog25

I ran across this story while doing some light online reading of headlines, and I thought it to be a fun, nostalgic read.  The home sold in this article is Walt's old Carrollwood residence, and the piece has several old photos of the house and railroad Walt built.  Very cool!  

https://homes.yahoo.com/blogs/space...railroad-sells-for--74-million-225133518.html


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary DiznyDad and DiznyDi!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

I second the congratulations!!  I know it's a day early, but I will be out of town tomorrow and didn't want such a special occasion to pass unnoticed.  HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I'll also join in an early *Happy Anniversary DiznyDi and Dad!!! * Have a wonderful day!



sleepydog25 said:


> I ran across this story while doing some light online reading of headlines, and I thought it to be a fun, nostalgic read.  The home sold in this article is Walt's old Carrollwood residence, and the piece has several old photos of the house and railroad Walt built.  Very cool!
> 
> https://homes.yahoo.com/blogs/space...railroad-sells-for--74-million-225133518.html



haha - I thought the link took me to the wrong spot when the first thing I saw was this picture of a gigantic mansion!!  I hadn't realized that the Disney home had been torn down - that's a little sad for this nostalgic lady.  

Then the next thing I noted - 8 bedrooms and *17 baths*!  Cool - every bedroom gets 2 baths plus one to spare!


----------



## Kathymford

Hi Groupies!!

I have been quietly following allow with all the talk of the lodge, and I feel for everyone's disappointment in the pool refurb. I have realized that I have never used any of the pools while at Disney, but I do love how beautiful they are.

Some of you chimed in on my excitement/fear of staying in a 1 bd for a few nights this fall, when I usually stay in a studio. But W&D 1/2 marathon weekend prevented that. Well, I just changed my reservation again, and we are staying 5 whole nights in a 1 bd now. I am so giddy and so scared of this that I don't know what to do with myself (I'm only scared because I know how spoiled I'm going to get with so much space). Anyhow, I just wanted to share with my lodge family.

Overall, I wish we had just booked at the lodge, but alas, OKW is much cheaper points wise. Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.


----------



## npcougar

Signing in for our Christmas trip.  Right now the trip is a bit of a mess but we are praying for some . 

Arrive the 18th at 1 bedroom VWL and have to leave the 21st.  
Transfer to standard view studio for one night at Kidani.
Then transfer again to a savannah view studio for the final 2 nights.

Normally, we would have a studio booked the moment they come open but my dd15 had some health issues.  Finally decided we could go 3 weeks ago but by then we didn't have a lot of options.  Her only lingering issue is severe car sickness.  It has something to do with the starting and stopping.  Currently trying various remedies.  If nothing changes, I don't think we'll go to the parks while staying at AKL.  VWL gives us access to a boat, and monorail which shouldn't bother her.  So I've been checking daily and have a couple of days waitlisted.   So fingers crossed.  Can't wait to see the decorations at the lodge!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Happy Anniversary DiznyDi & DiznyDad!!!*


----------



## blossomz

happy anniversary Disney dad and Di!!


----------



## twinklebug

_Happy Anniversary DiznyDi & DiznyDad!  	_


----------



## Corinne

Happy Anniversary DDi and DDad!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Aw gee Groupies, I'm blushing! 
Many thanks for your kind Anniversary wishes.  DDad and I have been married 39 years today   We had a candlelight wedding ceremony on the longest day of the year   Not only was it the longest, but I swear it was the hottest, too.  Nothing like the weather that we're experiencing today!

We've enjoyed a nice day together.  We had some errands to run and we'll be spending the evening with some very dear friends.  If this is any indication of what retirement will be like, then I'll be one happy clam.

Also today we made arrangements to visit our son in Virginia in August and tried making some ADR's for our December trip.  For whatever reason, the online reservation system just isn't working today.  So that will have to be taken care of tomorrow.  

Enjoy your week-end Groupies!  Love you all! (insert group hug smiley here - apparently it's not working today either  )  Groupies ARE the best!


----------



## sleepydog25

A whole day of inactivity on our thread?!  I suppose everyone must have been doing  or  or perhaps  .  Hopefully, no one is .  Have a great week, Groupies!


----------



## ottawagreg

sleepydog25 said:


> A whole day of inactivity on our thread?!  I suppose everyone must have been doing  or  or perhaps  .  Hopefully, no one is .  Have a great week, Groupies!



I played golf (practice rounds getting ready for palm/magnolia), and did a bunch of yard work.  DW is doing last minute laundry.  Trying to get everything set before it is time to leave.  We will be on the airplane in 48 hours.


----------



## sleepydog25

ottawagreg said:


> I played golf (practice rounds getting ready for palm/magnolia), and did a bunch of yard work.  DW is doing last minute laundry.  Trying to get everything set before it is time to leave.  We will be on the airplane in 48 hours.


That's wonderful you'll soon be inbound to Disney.  Wish we were, but we still have a few weeks.  I've never played at any course at Disney since we tend to either go commando on the parks or truly sit back and relax.  One of these times, I'm bringing my clubs and playing!


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

I will be staying at VFW for the first time on July 7.  Can anyone recommend what I should put in as a room request?  I have only been over at FW to eat so I have no idea where is good/bad.  Staying there will be me, my DH, and DS (12).  We would like a view if there are any.  Right now I just have Upper Floor selected.

Thanks!!
Jess


----------



## sleepydog25

Canadian Disney Mom said:


> I will be staying at VFW for the first time on July 7.  Can anyone recommend what I should put in as a room request?  I have only been over at FW to eat so I have no idea where is good/bad.  Staying there will be me, my DH, and DS (12).  We would like a view if there are any.  Right now I just have Upper Floor selected.
> 
> Thanks!!
> Jess


Welcome, *Canadian Disney Mom*!  You've stumbled upon the friendliest group on the DIS. . .even if we say so ourselves.    Seriously, we hope you'll join our merry band--the only requirement is a love of the Lodge.  That being said, I just want to be clear that you're staying at the Villas at the Wilderness Lodge (we shorten it to VWL or the Lodge) rather than Fort Wilderness (or FW) which is nearby but a completely different resort as it has cabins and camping spots vice your typical deluxe resort hotel rooms contained at VWL.  I'm guessing that you and your family indeed are staying at VWL, and while FW is wonderful in its own right, VWL is an amazing resort which you'll love.  

Anyway, you asked about room request and here's my best answer:  ask for a room on floors 2 through 4, lakeside, and close to the pool.  There are five floors, but the 5th floor rooms have dormer-style balconies which means you have to stand up to see over them--not our favorite.  Lakeside and close to the pool offer the best of what little variation in views VWL has to offer.  To be fair, the view there is mostly of trees. . .and more trees.    However, some rooms on the lakeside offer glimpses of Bay Lake through the trees, and certainly if you get close to the pool, you'll be able to see the courtyard there.  Don't worry if you wind up on the opposite side of the lake as the views there are still mostly of trees, and the rooms are just as marvelous.  

Have a great time and, again, welcome!


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

sleepydog25 said:


> Welcome, *Canadian Disney Mom*!  You've stumbled upon the friendliest group on the DIS. . .even if we say so ourselves.    Seriously, we hope you'll join our merry band--the only requirement is a love of the Lodge.  That being said, I just want to be clear that you're staying at the Villas at the Wilderness Lodge (we shorten it to VWL or the Lodge) rather than Fort Wilderness (or FW) which is nearby but a completely different resort as it has cabins and camping spots vice your typical deluxe resort hotel rooms contained at VWL.  I'm guessing that you and your family indeed are staying at VWL, and while FW is wonderful in its own right, VWL is an amazing resort which you'll love.
> 
> Anyway, you asked about room request and here's my best answer:  ask for a room on floors 2 through 4, lakeside, and close to the pool.  There are five floors, but the 5th floor rooms have dormer-style balconies which means you have to stand up to see over them--not our favorite.  Lakeside and close to the pool offer the best of what little variation in views VWL has to offer.  To be fair, the view there is mostly of trees. . .and more trees.    However, some rooms on the lakeside offer glimpses of Bay Lake through the trees, and certainly if you get close to the pool, you'll be able to see the courtyard there.  Don't worry if you wind up on the opposite side of the lake as the views there are still mostly of trees, and the rooms are just as marvelous.
> 
> Have a great time and, again, welcome!



Thanks for the information  Yes - we are staying at VFW, not the lodge itself.  We are DVC members, this is just the first time we have booked here.  I am very excited!  I can't wait to see the newly renovated rooms


----------



## twokats

Happy Anniversary DiznyDad and DiznyDi!!!!

Di and Dad. . . . sorry I am late to the party.  I spent the last week down at the Gulf coast with a group of my lady classmates.  We get together every year, but since we had such a notable birthday this year, we rented a beach house for a week and had a great time.  Just got home yesterday and have just now got my computer work caught up.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi *Canadian Disney Mom*....I agree with *Sleepy's* recommendations! You will love VWL!!!! You can request "close to elevator" if you are against longer walks. But I find putting in too many specific requests is not always the best thing. Enjoy!

I am flying to WDW on Friday!!!!  Cannot wait. Alas....I have used up all my DVC points, so we'll be staying at POR (switched from AOA/Little Mermaid a couple days ago after I found a passholder rate there with a free Memory Maker). I have been doing double time with my school work so I don't have to do too much when I'm away. We are having lunch at Whispering Canyon on Mon June 30 so I sort of have my WL/VWL fix


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies Canadian Disney Mom!!!!

I agree with Sleepy and Mia, the locations mentioned are best.  But dont sweat it if you dont get lakeside, as the views either way are mostly pine trees, but this affords more wildlife chance viewing as deer and other critters like the woods views

Being at the Lodge makes for a very peaceful and relaxing stay, enjoy!


----------



## jimmytammy

OttawaGreg and Mia, hope you folks have a great trip, pics please

Sleepy,
Im with you on the golf in WDW deal.  I have been out of the golf community for awhile, but want to get started back soon.  DS would like to go, so I have an excuse  I want to get to a point where he and I both would not be holding others up on the course with lousy play before we take on the links of Mickey, so maybe in a few yrs we can work that out


----------



## digiMom

I've got a question for the DVC owners. You've been so nice here I thought I'd check here first. As a renter, is there anyway (online or phone number) I can confirm that MDE was added to my reservation? Or do I just have to trust the owner entered it for me? I've emailed the owner a couple times with no response, but I know he's busy with a move right now. If I can't check myself, I'll probably call the owner tomorrow. TIA


----------



## twinklebug

digiMom said:


> I've got a question for the DVC owners. You've been so nice here I thought I'd check here first. As a renter, is there anyway (online or phone number) I can confirm that MDE was added to my reservation? Or do I just have to trust the owner entered it for me? I've emailed the owner a couple times with no response, but I know he's busy with a move right now. If I can't check myself, I'll probably call the owner tomorrow. TIA



Hi digiMom, I received an email when I added MDE to our upcoming trip. If he did too, he could forward it to you. Other than that, since you're not the owner there is no website or phone number for you to call.

You should get your booklet and luggage tags in the mail about 4 weeks before your stay. If you don't get them, have the owner call.


----------



## sleepydog25

digiMom said:


> I've got a question for the DVC owners. You've been so nice here I thought I'd check here first. *As a renter, is there anyway (online or phone number) I can confirm that MDE was added to my reservation?* Or do I just have to trust the owner entered it for me? I've emailed the owner a couple times with no response, but I know he's busy with a move right now. If I can't check myself, I'll probably call the owner tomorrow. TIA


Possibly.  Do you have a hotel confirmation number from the owner?  If so, I would think you'd be able to check whether MDE has been set up for you.  Good luck!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Slimplaw!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

digiMom said:


> I've got a question for the DVC owners. You've been so nice here I thought I'd check here first. As a renter, is there anyway (online or phone number) I can confirm that MDE was added to my reservation? Or do I just have to trust the owner entered it for me? I've emailed the owner a couple times with no response, but I know he's busy with a move right now. If I can't check myself, I'll probably call the owner tomorrow. TIA



You may be able to see it under your My Disney Experience account when you click on details.

Or you might be able to see it if you go in under the old portal:

https://secure.reservations.disney.go.com/ibcwdw/en_US/_framework/components/processEngine?process=false&pageRender=true

I know I've seen the info somewhere before but we so rarely use MDE that I couldn't tell you positively - just think it would have been one of these ways that I had seen it before.

You could also call DME directly to confirm:  866-599-0951


----------



## lovin'fl

Hi folks!!!  DVC owner here (but not VWL).  We have a VWL stay booked for Nov 3-6 for F&W.  DH jumped all over VWL when we were booking as it's his fave (well, slightly after BCV and BWV for location).  We were so excited to be staying at VWL as we have only stayed there one other time for about 4 nights in 2008.  But...we just got '_the letter_' telling us about the main pool closure (from early Sept to late November).    Now, it will just be DH and I (sans kiddos) and our friends (who are staying off-site in their own timeshare) and while we won't likely swim in the pool, we did want to have drinks at the pool bar (and take in that beautiful scenery).  What are your thoughts...does the pool closure bother any of you guys?


----------



## twinklebug

lovin'fl said:


> Hi folks!!!  DVC owner here (but not VWL).  We have a VWL stay booked for Nov 3-6 for F&W.  DH jumped all over VWL when we were booking as it's his fave (well, slightly after BCV and BWV for location).  We were so excited to be staying at VWL as we have only stayed there one other time for about 4 nights in 2008.  But...we just got '_the letter_' telling us about the main pool closure (from early Sept to late November).    Now, it will just be DH and I (sans kiddos) and our friends (who are staying off-site in their own timeshare) and while we won't likely swim in the pool, we did want to have drinks at the pool bar (and take in that beautiful scenery).  What are your thoughts...does the pool closure bother any of you guys?



Hi Lovin'fl,

I suspect this pool closure was not planned, but rather was something that popped up as they were working on the stream fountains. I'm seeing so many upset people on other threads too, you're not alone.

Although I'll be there next week and miss the pool issue, the current "closure", of the indoor fountain and the stream has me a bit sad. So, I can see how the pool closure would upset even more folks as it's an interactive part of the resort. We can't say if the bar will still be open but I think the seating behind most certainly should be and you can take drinks from inside out. Not a horribly long walk, but yes, a little inconvenient and the view of the lake & stream behind the pool are quite nice.

Think it over, decide what to you are the draws of staying at VWL over other resorts, and is it where you want to be. For me, with the boats, lobbies, music, bunnies & deer  and the easy access to MK/monorail, yes, it's still the top resort in my books, even without the fountains or pool.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Seems like I am always offering excuses for my actions or lack thereof lately . . but being involved in a large construction site can redirect your attentions from some of the things that are really important or fun in life.

Thanks to all for wishing me and the most important person in my life a Happy Anniversary!  I indeed read each and every one, but never got back here to acknowledge the posts or all my Groupie friends offering these wonderful wishes for us.  My eyes were opened 43 years when she walked into my life; never had I dreamed that anyone could have such a wonderful impact on everything in my life!  I am the person I am today because of her; without her I know I would have drawn the curtains and lived in the dark, I would never had gotten out of my bed, my life would have been pitiful, and the stench would have been great.

And, yes *lovin'fl*, it bothers me that the VWL DVC pool will be filled with bodies and no water during my stay in October . . talk about the stench being great . .


----------



## lovin'fl

Dizny Dad said:


> Seems like I am always offering excuses for my actions or lack thereof lately . . but being involved in a large construction site can redirect your attentions from some of the things that are really important or fun in life.
> 
> Thanks to all for wishing me and the most important person in my life a Happy Anniversary!  I indeed read each and every one, but never got back here to acknowledge the posts or all my Groupie friends offering these wonderful wishes for us.  My eyes were opened 43 years when she walked into my life; never had I dreamed that anyone could have such a wonderful impact on everything in my life!  I am the person I am today because of her; without her I know I would have drawn the curtains and lived in the dark, I would never had gotten out of my bed, my life would have been pitiful, and the stench would have been great.
> 
> And, yes *lovin'fl*,* it bothers me that the VWL DVC pool will be filled with bodies* and no water during my stay in October . . talk about the stench being great . .



HA...yes, there's that too.


----------



## digiMom

I got a hold of the owner and think in good. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## twinklebug

digiMom said:


> I got a hold of the owner and think in good. Thanks for the replies.



 After this anxiety attack you might want to consider buying in to control the reservation (Psst, I hear VWL is a great place to own )


----------



## sleepydog25

digiMom said:


> I got a hold of the owner and think in good. Thanks for the replies.


Good to hear!  

*lovin'fl*: * Twinklebug* gave great advice--determine what are the biggest draws to VWL and whether those outweigh the other resorts (that you could hope to get at this point five months out).  If they do, you're all set; if not, then by all means, see if you can move.  Best of luck with your decision.


----------



## digiMom

twinklebug said:


> After this anxiety attack you might want to consider buying in to control the reservation (Psst, I hear VWL is a great place to own )



Ha! I definitely would, but DH is saving up for a house on a lake. I keep trying to explain that Disney has that, but he's not getting it.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Happy birthday Slimplaw!*


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thank you for the trip well-wishes *Jimmytammy*! I will try and get some pictures up! It is harder to do photos on DISboards vs Facebook because of the app and the need to upload photos to a share site---I used Photobucket. But I will try!
Looking forward to riding the Dwarves Mine train. Heard it's been breaking down frequently from some Facebook sources.  

*DiznyDAD*.....love your post!


----------



## lovin'fl

MiaSRN62 said:


> Thank you for the trip well-wishes *Jimmytammy*! I will try and get some pictures up! It is harder to do photos on DISboards vs Facebook because of the app and the need to upload photos to a share site---I used Photobucket. But I will try!
> Looking forward to riding the Dwarves Mine train. Heard it's been breaking down frequently from some Facebook sources.
> 
> *DiznyDAD*.....love your post!



I used to use Photobucket and now what I do is:
use my cell to take picture and post them right on Facebook
then on my computer I open the Disboards and Facebook 
then go on pics on FB and right click on them and menu will pop up
click on 'copy image location'
then go to Dis and paste that in the post (click the little picture icon for adding photos and paste it in there)
*but you need to keep pics on FB, if you delete from there they will disappear from the Dis too.


----------



## Kathymford

lovin'fl said:


> I used to use Photobucket and now what I do is:
> use my cell to take picture and post them right on Facebook
> then on my computer I open the Disboards and Facebook
> then go on pics on FB and right click on them and menu will pop up
> click on 'copy image location'
> then go to Dis and paste that in the post (click the little picture icon for adding photos and paste it in there)
> *but you need to keep pics on FB, if you delete from there they will disappear from the Dis too.



That is such a good tip! I never thought of using FB as the online picture location. Yay.


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday Slimplaw!!!!

Hope it is a good one.



lovin'fl said:


> I used to use Photobucket and now what I do is:
> use my cell to take picture and post them right on Facebook
> then on my computer I open the Disboards and Facebook
> then go on pics on FB and right click on them and menu will pop up
> click on 'copy image location'
> then go to Dis and paste that in the post (click the little picture icon for adding photos and paste it in there)
> *but you need to keep pics on FB, if you delete from there they will disappear from the Dis too.



Thank you, thank you, thank you. . . . I have used Photobucket in the past and I have been having big time issues with it.


----------



## lovin'fl

Kathymford said:


> That is such a good tip! I never thought of using FB as the online picture location. Yay.





twokats said:


> Happy Birthday Slimplaw!!!!
> 
> Hope it is a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you. . . . I have used Photobucket in the past and I have been having big time issues with it.



Welcome...hope it's helpful.  I stumbled on that little trick.


----------



## DiznyDi

Wishing *Slimplaw* a very *Happy Birthday*!  Enjoy your special day!


----------



## DiznyDi

Maria - enjoy your trip!  Hope the Mine Train ride is in good working order and you're able to enjoy and report back.

Many thanks for the FB tip!  My biggest hang-up in posting picture is going through Photobucket.  Next time, I'll try this way instead.

We'll also be at VWL during the pool closure.  It's OK for DDad and I, but our 'kids' will be going too and celebrating their 5th wedding anniversary.  They honeymooned at the Lodge.  While it certainly doesn't ruin the trip, it is a disappointment.  I received both an email and a snail mail letter today.  Must be quite some re-furb.


----------



## eliza61

Nothing important to report, so just a picture.  Lots of vents due to the WL pool closing.  Well not so much as to the closing but to Disney's lack of information.

Why do they do that (not inform guest of upcoming construction)?  leaves such a feeling of ill will.  

Have a glorious weekend.


----------



## MaryJ

Hello everyone.  Been away from the DIS for a while, but wanted to check to see what everyone is saying about the upcoming pool closing.

DH & I are in a somewhat unique situation. We have booked a studio at VWL for Oct. 3-6 when we are coming down for the Tower of Terror 10 Miler. One of our favorite things to do after a long race is get into the "magic water" (spa) that Disney offers to soothe our sore muscles, and while I imagine it will be quite crowded at Hidden Springs, I'm glad to know in advance. I'll be a little bit more prepared if we decide to head over to one of the other pools instead. Does anyone know if there is a spa at the pool in FW?  Now, on to the good news.

Ever since we became members at VWL back in 2001 it has been my desire to come to WDW in December. We're finally going to do it this year, checking in at VWL Dec. 15-21. So, by that time, the work at the pool should be completed and we will be able to experience "before and after".

I also want to relay a belated happy anniversary to DiznyDi and DiznyDad. DH and I will be married 38 years on July 10th. (And my aunt said it wouldn't last!)


----------



## ottawagreg

Hi everyone. VWL field report. Just back from morning swim in Hidden Springs. Spoke with guys on survey crew. They are shooting elevations with digital transom. Asked if they were working on security fence. YES. Asked what the plan is. He said dunno. They are doing field work for design team. They spent a lot of time shooting from entrance way at pool back to building. Mainly at back door and doorway at health club.   Off to Epcot this pm


----------



## Kathymford

MaryJ said:


> Hello everyone.  Been away from the DIS for a while, but wanted to check to see what everyone is saying about the upcoming pool closing.
> 
> DH & I are in a somewhat unique situation. We have booked a studio at VWL for Oct. 3-6 when we are coming down for the Tower of Terror 10 Miler. One of our favorite things to do after a long race is get into the "magic water" (spa) that Disney offers to soothe our sore muscles, and while I imagine it will be quite crowded at Hidden Springs, I'm glad to know in advance. I'll be a little bit more prepared if we decide to head over to one of the other pools instead. Does anyone know if there is a spa at the pool in FW?  Now, on to the good news.
> 
> Ever since we became members at VWL back in 2001 it has been my desire to come to WDW in December. We're finally going to do it this year, checking in at VWL Dec. 15-21. So, by that time, the work at the pool should be completed and we will be able to experience "before and after".
> 
> I also want to relay a belated happy anniversary to DiznyDi and DiznyDad. DH and I will be married 38 years on July 10th. (And my aunt said it wouldn't last!)



We loved being at the lodge last Dec. Worth every penny.


----------



## jimmytammy

Greg
Thanks for the update, continue having fun!!

Mary
Dec at the Lodge is a must for all owners, at least once.  That is our fave time to be there, hands down.  The Lodge is special all the time, but it is extra special in Dec.


----------



## Corinne

Happy Sunday Groupies!! We are enjoying a fabulous stretch of weather here in MA!  So appreciative after the horrible winter!

We are in full wedding countdown here! Our son and dil to be are so ready for the day to arrive. 

*Maria* I hope you get to ride the mine train. It was a down a few times when I was there, but it had just opened. Have fun!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday magicalmcwho!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> Happy Sunday Groupies!! We are enjoying a fabulous stretch of weather here in MA!  So appreciative after the horrible winter!
> 
> We are in full wedding countdown here! Our son and dil to be are so ready for the day to arrive.
> 
> *Maria* I hope you get to ride the mine train. It was a down a few times when I was there, but it had just opened. Have fun!



We too are in full wedding mode, so I can feel your anxiety  Our DD and soon to be SIL had to bump the date up from late March 2015 to Sept. 13 this year.  He is being deployed early April, so the uncertainty of it all, plus not having much time to spend as a married couple together all played into it.  And they too are in much anticipation of the big day!!


----------



## jimmytammy

But I wanted to throw out the idea of a game for those that would like to play along.
Its an *Alphabet Game* along the the lines of DVC.  Here is what I am thinking would make it fun...name anything with a letter in *bold*, and the letter can fall anywhere in the word, or phrase.  It can be anything from the name of a resort, a restaurant tied in, activities, pool, etc. 

So here goes...

*A*nimal Kingdom Lodge


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> But I wanted to throw out the idea of a game for those that would like to play along.
> Its an *Alphabet Game* along the the lines of DVC.  Here is what I am thinking would make it fun...name anything with a letter in *bold*, and the letter can fall anywhere in the word, or phrase.  It can be anything from the name of a resort, a restaurant tied in, activities, pool, etc.
> 
> So here goes...
> 
> *A*nimal Kingdom Lodge



Since when is 3 a bombardment?  ... keep 'em coming!

I'm up for a game, I'll continue on...
B.... Boma? Bohemian Rhapsody? Bunnicula? I got it: In favor of VWL... *B*unnies by *B*ay Lake


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> We too are in full wedding mode, so I can feel your anxiety  Our DD and soon to be SIL had to bump the date up from late March 2015 to Sept. 13 this year.  He is being deployed early April, so the uncertainty of it all, plus not having much time to spend as a married couple together all played into it.  And they too are in much anticipation of the big day!!



Wow *Jimmy*! September is a great month though! We we were married September 15th - wanted the 13th, (my parents anniversary!) but it fell on a Friday in 1985! It will be here so soon!


----------



## Corinne

*C*ape May *C*afe


----------



## twinklebug

I'm late, but hope you had a very _Happy Birthday Slimplaw!_

And a very _Happy Birthday magicalmcwho!_


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday MagicalMCWHO!!!*


----------



## eliza61

Add my birthday wishes to Magical,  have a wonderful day.


Humm. "D".  

Dino-land USA in animal kingdom


----------



## Granny

Jimmy...thanks for making this any easy one since the letter can be anywhere in the word...

E....

Wild*E*rn*E*ss Lodg*E* lobby!


----------



## twokats

*Happy Birthday MagicalMCWHO!!!* 






*F*antasmic!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

*G*oofy! 

*Wishing MagicalMCWHO a very Happy Birthday!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday MagicalMCWHO!!! *​


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary Audipolo & Icecoldpenguin!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

W*h*ispering Canyon Cafe


----------



## eliza61

Innovations at Epcot.


----------



## Kathymford

*J*iko...is yummy.


----------



## Granny

*K*idani


----------



## Corinne

*L*eaping Horse *L*ibations


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday wfc4life!!!!


----------



## Corinne

*My December VWL Waitlist came through this morning!!!!!!*.  The  worked woohoo!!


----------



## jimmytammy

The *M*ercantile at Wilderness Lodge

Way to go Corrinne!!


----------



## wildernessDad

I've been a terrible terrible groupie.  I am sorry for not checking in.  I hope that everybody is doing well.

I need a WDW fix badly.  Perhaps I'll have to schedule an August vacation in the future.  Right now, we go in May and December.  I'm selling my Grand Californian points.  Once every 3 years at my age doesn't justify keeping them.  Still keeping VWL and AKV.  Plus, I'll try at 7 months if I want to go to California.  Is it too early to count down to December?  When I look at my vacation plans for December, it seems that there is too little of VWL.  I'll have to correct that in the future.


----------



## nonni

Staying here for the first time in Sept. So excited! Had a question about check in. Do we check in at the main lodge or is there a check in location in the DVC building? Also, wondering if there is a place there to mail a package home. TIA


----------



## Granny

nonni said:


> Staying here for the first time in Sept. So excited! Had a question about check in. Do we check in at the main lodge or is there a check in location in the DVC building? Also, wondering if there is a place there to mail a package home. TIA



Hi nonni...welcome to the VWL Groupies thread!  

Check in for VWL is in the main lodge lobby same as for WL.  That same desk is where you can ship packages.  I've done that a couple of times and just take the package to the front desk and they'll ship it for you (for the shipping fee of course).  

Enjoy your September stay!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Yea! Corinne.  So very glad your wait list came through for you!  We'll be there 4-13.  What are your dates?  It's never too early to plan a meet  

Wishing *wfc4life* a very *Happy Birthday!*  Enjoy your special day!

*N* *NEMO*


----------



## lovin'fl

Corinne said:


> *My December VWL Waitlist came through this morning!!!!!!*.  The  worked woohoo!!



Congrats!! My Nov 3rd WL for a 1BR came through last night  
Now we have a 1BR for 3 nights for F&W and we decided to stick with VWL (with pool closure).  Cannot wait!!!

Oh, and one of my faves: SA*N*AA


----------



## nonni

Granny said:


> Hi nonni...welcome to the VWL Groupies thread!
> 
> Check in for VWL is in the main lodge lobby same as for WL.  That same desk is where you can ship packages.  I've done that a couple of times and just take the package to the front desk and they'll ship it for you (for the shipping fee of course).
> 
> Enjoy your September stay!!



Great! Thank you so much.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey WD!!  Glad you are here, and understand the need to sell the pts, you do what you gotta do


----------



## twokats

*O*hana



wfc4life  I hope your birthday is the best!
Happy Birthday


----------



## sleepydog25

lovin'fl said:


> Congrats!! My Nov 3rd WL for a 1BR came through last night
> Now we have a 1BR for 3 nights for F&W and we decided to stick with VWL (with pool closure).  Cannot wait!!!
> 
> Oh, and one of my faves: SA*N*AA


Congrats on the waitlist success (you, too, *Corinne*)!  That's a great feeling to have.

Welcome, *nonni*!  Glad you could join us!!

An easy one:  *P*olynesian (soon to be DVC!)


----------



## jimmytammy

I got to admit, I had to dig deep to get this one

Bb*q* grills at all DVC resorts


----------



## Dizny Dad

*R*ain Forest Café . . .


----------



## twokats

*S*aratoga *S*prings Resort  (one of my DVC homes!!!)



A quick update:  I am slowly healing.  Released from therapy for my leg, but still having to go for my arm.  I really hope I get quite a bit more of my range of motion back.  It is a long process.


----------



## eliza61

twokats said:
			
		

> Saratoga Springs Resort  (one of my DVC homes!!!)
> 
> A quick update:  I am slowly healing.  Released from therapy for my leg, but still having to go for my arm.  I really hope I get quite a bit more of my range of motion back.  It is a long process.



Hang in there twokats   you'll get there.  We're pulling for you


----------



## lovin'fl

*T*reehouse Villas.


----------



## wfc4life

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday wfc4life!!!!



Thanks jimmytammy!


----------



## wfc4life

Thanks for all the birthday wishes :0) I don't get to check out the thread as much as I would like. Business and life has been keeping me busy, but it's nice to know that I'm not forgotten (even when I'm gone for awhile). Greatest bunch of folks on the DIS boards.


----------



## sleepydog25

Hope you had the happiest of birthdays today, *wfc4life*!   I made it just under the wire.


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats said:


> *S*aratoga *S*prings Resort  (one of my DVC homes!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> A quick update:  I am slowly healing.  Released from therapy for my leg, but still having to go for my arm.  I really hope I get quite a bit more of my range of motion back.  It is a long process.



Glad things are moving in the right direction Kathy.  Still praying


----------



## ottawagreg

Hello groupies,

We are back to reality now.  I thought that you all may be interested in seeing some pics for the pool refurbish project.  I took them with my cell phone and quality is poor.  They seem to have a yellow tint.  I may have bumped a setting or something that I did not mean to.  

I tried to order them a bit.  Starting with looking a the base of building where the spring bubbles inside and begins to feed the creek.  Next dry creek bed and worked my way out.  The last are from the lookout above the pool.  Lots of scaffolding, but they may be using top level to shield nosy tourists with cameras from taking pictures.  It seemed to be substantial though.  Everything  from the the end of the creek bed all the way down to the foot bridge that connects the East wing to Roaring Forks was definitely under construction.  Can it be possible that they maybe putting in a new water slide?  Seems like there would not be enough real estate for that.  Or maybe they are resurfacing and painting.  But that would not justify the scaffolding.

I will try to find some good pics of the lodge taken with our real camera.  I don't want to be a bore to people with redundant stuff though.

greg


----------



## DiznyDi

*Kathy* it's good to hear your progress!  Keep at it!

*Greg*, boy those are some pictures.  Was this a mess?  Were you still able to use walkways?  I had no idea the re-furb was this extensive.  Glad to have you back.  As your time permits, tell us about your trip.

WELCOME *nonni!*  Always a pleasure to welcome new Groupies to our little corner of the Dis.

Wishing all Groupies a fun and relaxing, celebratory 4th!  Have a nice weekend! 

*U* Pl*U*to


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary Sleepydog25 and Luvsvwl!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

but I couldnt resist ;-)
*V*illas at Wilderness Lodge

and
Happy 4th of July!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Wishing *sleepy and luv* a very Happy Anniversary! 

Any of our North Carolina Groupies feeling the effects of Arthur?  Stay safe!


----------



## ottawagreg

Looking back at my post I realized that I duplicated pics.  After editing to correct that, one can see in the 4th pic that there is a blue man-lift. It is taken from the look out facing Roaring Forks corner of the building.  It is also in indicator of how big the project seems to be.  If they intend to freshen things up, I don't see the need for the man-lift.  Maybe they do though.

The walk ways are open (for now) and folks did not seem to be limited in any way.  However, when you come out from the Forks to the dining tables on the patio area and look back toward the lobby area, all one can see is a two leveled screen blocking lines of sight, and most of the view of the back lobby wall is obscured.


----------



## BlakeNJ

I am currently booked at AKV for early November. We are wait listed for VWL. We'd hate to not have use of the pool. How long is this refurb going to last. Looks pretty extensive!

Thank you!
Blakely


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy 4th of July Groupies!!!​*


----------



## ottawagreg

BlakeNJ,

Maybe others will know duration better than me.  Thanksgiving?  They have not even started working on the pool itself.  If the pool is very important to you it maybe worthwhile do get a definite answer or else stay by AKV.  Hidden Springs will be jammed, as in don't go there.


----------



## lovin'fl

BlakeNJ said:


> I am currently booked at AKV for early November. We are wait listed for VWL. We'd hate to not have use of the pool. How long is this refurb going to last. Looks pretty extensive!
> 
> Thank you!
> Blakely



I am booked Nov 3-6 and they sent me a letter saying the main pool will be closed until the end of November.


----------



## jimmytammy

Diane
All is well here in central NC.  We felt cooler temps and breeze from the outer bands, which came within about an hour from us.  Where Muushka lives in fact.  I know Manteo got bad flooding but they were back in business this afternoon.


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Anniversary Sleepy & Luv!!!!!!!*


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Oshawa!!!!


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> but I couldnt resist ;-)
> *V*illas at Wilderness Lodge
> 
> and
> Happy 4th of July!!!!



I can't resist either!!!

Villas at *W*ilderness Lodge


I do hope everyone had a fantastic 4th of July



*Happy Anniversary Sleepy & Luv!!!!!!*



*Happy Birthday Oshawa!!!!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Anniversary Sleepy Slydog & Luv!!!*


----------



## ottawagreg

started to pull lodge pics from the card on the camera.  took this thru window on 4th floor.  i will post few more later.  here's another.





BTW we were fortunate enough to see Harambe Nights.  Is anyone interested in see some of those.  It was a great show and lots of fun.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ottawagreg said:


> http://s85.photobucket.com/user/ott...6-4964-b91d-2e9d5ccc4b7d_zpsfb892e58.jpg.html  started to pull lodge pics from the card on the camera.  took this thru window on 4th floor.  i will post few more later.  here's another.  http://s85.photobucket.com/user/ott...0-4496-ab0c-599bdfb5a56f_zps6f079745.jpg.html  BTW we were fortunate enough to see Harambe Nights.  Is anyone interested in see some of those.  It was a great show and lots of fun.



I for one would like to see the Harambe night pictures!


----------



## ottawagreg

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I for one would like to see the Harambe night pictures!



http://s85.photobucket.com/user/ottawagreg/slideshow/Harambe Nights

I made a slideshow and the link is here.  It won't take up a lot of space on the thread, and it is faster than uploading the pics.  I'm concerned that I don't bore people with pictures they don't care about.

It was a really nice evening though.  Probably a highlight in our trip.  I have lots more of the stage show.  But I think these capture the theme pretty well.

greg


----------



## MaryJ

E*x*tra Magic Hours

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the work at the pool is finished on time. We will be at VWL Dec. 15-21.


----------



## sleepydog25

Thanks to all for the happy anniversary wishes!  We took a quick trip to HHI to celebrate; however, we didn't stay at the DVC locale but rather across the street at the Marriott HHI Resort and Spa.  We loved it!  We started working this trip several months ago (and by "we" I mean mostly* luv* ), and though we didn't have any luck with HHI DVC, we found an exceptional rate for an oceanfront room that included a $100 spa credit.  Of course, we all know that sometimes "oceanfront" can be misleading, so we had some apprehension.  Further, there was that nasty tropical storm cum hurricane that was also threatening our time there.  Neither worry was warranted as the 7th floor room had an amazing view (pictures to come), and Arthur just missed SC and scooted out ahead of our arrival.

We spent time at the beach, by the pool, shopping, working out, and best of all:  eating fresh seafood.    We dropped by the DVC property to walk around.  I had stayed there 8-9 years ago and had fond memories of it, but *luv* had not.  She loved the look of the resort, the feel of it, and how it had just enough Disney.  We asked the front desk about a model, and of course, there were none.  However, I had the notion that if we walked around long enough, we'd find a room being cleaned and could poke our head into it since we knew they'd been recently renovated.  We struck gold.  We noticed an open door to a 2BR unit with a DVC service cart parked near the steps.  I knocked but no one answered, and the unit was completely clean and void of any personal effects.  However, it smelled strongly of electrical-type smoke.  As the unit was wide open--all doors and several windows were propped open--we walked in and looked around.  I got no pics but did get some video, and if I can figure how to post it, I will.  The 2BR was gorgeous!  After a minute or so, we stepped away and began to leave when I saw a CM.  Turns out someone had managed to turn the oven to the self-clean mode, thus the cause of the smell.  Lucky us!

Our shopping netted us some new casual shoes for me, a skirt, top, and some accessories for *luv*, a couple of HHI DVC items (they didn't have much), and two new golf clubs for me.  As for the weather, it was superb the whole time with some rain a couple of days, but that's SOP at Hilton Head.  Our spa package turned into a couples massage as the front desk clerk "magically" turned our $100 spa credit into $200.    We so love massages!    Finally, the food was the highlight of the trip.  I ate fried oysters every day (sometimes twice a day) and availed myself of the locally caught, fresh seafood at every meal save one which was our anniversary dinner at a fantastic Italian place called OMBRA Cucina Rustica at Wexford Village.  Simply topnotch food all around.  I even invented a new breakfast item (with some assistance from *luv* ):  Low Country Eggs Benedict I call it.  At the place we ate brunch today before skedaddling home (more on that in a moment), I asked if they could get me a side order of fried oysters to go with my eggs benedict.  I slid the ham off, put on the oysters, added the Hollandaise sauce on top, liberally added cocktail sauce to it, then finished them with fresh-squeezed lemon juice.    Heavenly, just heavenly.  For the record, here are highlights of some of the places where we ate:
_*The Black Marlin*_:  excellent food, superb outdoor eating area, views were just okay.  Specialty area seemed to be island-based items such as a sushi taco that had fresh pineapple, cucumbers, and a lovely chili sauce.
*Hudson's*:  Great locale, nice views, and achingly good food.  Their daily specials change twice a day based on what their boats bring in.  Can't get much better than that.  She-crab bisque was otherwordly.  Best I've had.
_*Skull Creek Boathouse*_:  Best all-around seafood meal we had.  Their conch, octopus, and ahi tuna ceviche was stunning, and their wine list had one of our favorites.  It's a good local-looking joint that obviously has built a reputation since it's reportedly crowded all the time.  We went on the 4th for dinner and had a two-hour wait.  We somehow found a seat at the bar and just ordered there instead.  Definitely worth it.  This was also where I had the oysters eggs benedict.  
*OMBRA*:  All pastas are homemade, as well as the breads and desserts.  Top of the line meats and seafood, so I opted for the lobster ravioli in a cream sherry sauce and* luv *had tagliatelli bolognese made with short rib meat--she liked it better than her own recipe!  Magnificent meal, and the service was great--we were given not only a complimentary glass of Prosecco but a limoncello after dinner, as well.  

The drive home was maddening as the back up to get on I-95 was a good 15 minutes, then I-95 and I-26 at times resembled parking lots.  Took us two hours to get from the HHI exit to the I-26 exit, then another 2.5 hours to get from there to Charlotte.  Finally, from just outside of Charlotte to home we made good time.  Glad to be back, safe and sound.

Again, thanks for all the well-wishers on our anniversary!  You guys are the best.


----------



## ottawagreg

Sleepy,

I enjoyed this post.  I have vacationed in Hilton Head three or four times.  Golf trips with guys that I worked with.  We golfed in the day and at night we would go for dinner and other stuff I can't talk about here.  I have golfed at Old South, Shipyard, Hilton Head National, and Indigo Run (Nicklaus course), and maybe a few more.  The restaurants are very, very good there.  I recall one that was german food but cannot remember the name.

I would really like to go there again.  If you rate VWL a ten, where on the scale would you place HHI resort?  Does HHI DVC have access to private courses, or discount rates for others?  Also, what is there to do do on WDW property there or within walking distance for the girls while I am golfing?

It will be hard to convince them to pass on VWL, but if I had to choose another destination besides the castle I think that would be it.

thanks.  greg


----------



## sleepydog25

ottawagreg said:


> Sleepy,
> 
> I enjoyed this post.  I have vacationed in Hilton Head three or four times.  Golf trips with guys that I worked with.  We golfed in the day and at night we would go for dinner and other stuff I can't talk about here.  I have golfed at Old South, Shipyard, Hilton Head National, and Indigo Run (Nicklaus course), and maybe a few more.  The restaurants are very, very good there.  I recall one that was german food but cannot remember the name.
> 
> I would really like to go there again.  If you rate VWL a ten, where on the scale would you place HHI resort?  Does HHI DVC have access to private courses, or discount rates for others?  Also, what is there to do do on WDW property there or within walking distance for the girls while I am golfing?
> 
> It will be hard to convince them to pass on VWL, but if I had to choose another destination besides the castle I think that would be it.
> 
> thanks.  greg


Thanks, Greg!  Glad you enjoyed the quick read.  On to your questions:

*1)  If you rate VWL a ten, where on the scale would you place HHI resort?  *In terms of being immersed in Disney:  7.  In terms of a vacation destination:  10.  In other words, all of the Disney experience takes place right there at the resort (and its private beach house).  You have friendly CMs, Disney touches everywhere (a Bambi topiary rests out front of the main building, e.g.), familiar activities (campfire and s'mores), and Mickey waffles are even available at the QS at the main resort.  Beyond that, there are no parks, no Disney restaurants (aside from the QS), and very little Disney souvenirs.  Thus, if your girls want Disney 24/7, then HHI isn't the place to go.  However, if a light touch of Disney combined with other wonderful non-Disney aspects would appeal to them, then I highly recommend going to HHI.
*2)  ** Does HHI DVC have access to private courses, or discount rates for others?  *Of that, I'm uncertain.  I'm sure they can suggest places to play, and I believe there are packages available for golfers who don't want to stay at a given hotel but just golf at various courses.
*3)   Also, what is there to do do on WDW property there or within walking distance for the girls while I am golfing?  *The great thing about HHI as a whole is that it can be navigated easily on bike or on foot.  Disney's main resort, for example, is located roughly 1.5 miles (and reminds me of the path between FW and VWL) from its private beach house, and there is a very scenic bike path that takes you directly there.  In fact, HHI has a sprawling biking/running/walking trail system that seems to encompass most of the island.  The portion of the path that connects Disney's HHI resort to the beach is well-traveled since several other resorts, condos, and guest homes are nearby--in fact, you pass by many of them on the bike path which is well-populated with bikers, runners, and walkers from sun up to sun down, thus no safety issues at all.  Moreover, the path goes _under _the main thoroughfare that separates Disney's HHI from the beach.  If they don't want to bike or walk to the beach, Disney provides a free shuttle service that runs every 10-15 minutes all day long.  I've never seen it crowded since most people walk or bike (or you can even drive yourself).  At Disney's beach house, there is private access to the public beach, a swimming pool, a pool bar, and a QS counter.  All it takes is your room key to get in.  The main resort has a pool (with a slide) and a hot tub, and they can arrange activities such as kayaking, fishing, and more.

Aside from going strictly Disney, there are many activities to enjoy at HHI.  I don't know if your girls enjoy shopping, but if they do, there are tons of little shops and then there is the Tanger outlet mall.  It has not one but two main shopping areas.  Name the retailer and they likely have a shop there:  Gap, Coach, J.Crew, Banana Republic, Old Navy, Marshalls, _ad nauseum.  _Seriously, you could spend two whole days just browsing the shops.  We spent about three hours one afternoon and barely covered half of Tanger 2 as they call it.  We never got to Tanger 1 which sits next to Tanger 2, but I don't believe they're connected.  There are tours to Savannah, movie theaters, several miniature golf courses, fishing, boating, tennis, live theater (there is an arts center five minutes away, and they were doing "Pump Boys and Dinettes" while we were there).  There are spa packages available if they like massages or manis/pedis.  Of course, the beach itself is a huge draw, and you can rent two chairs and an umbrella from the Beach Patrol (at the beach) for $32 a day or take your own.  The convenience of renting is not having to haul your stuff, plus they put it up and take it down for you.  You can even reserve them ahead of time.  Finally, if they enjoy eating, there is everything from fresh seafood to great pizza to gelato places.  Again, many of these activities are a short bike ride or slightly longer walk away from the resort.

For us, this was a more relaxing vacation than going to WDW.  When in FL, the parks are the draw, along with the immersion in all things Disney.  At HHI, the beach (and its related vibe) presents itself as a way to unwind, kick back with flip-flops, and soak up rays or hit that little white ball to your heart's content.  We loved it.


----------



## blossomz

Getting excited! Heading out on the wonder to Alaska!  Leaving Friday!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

blossomz said:


> Getting excited! Heading out on the wonder to Alaska!  Leaving Friday!


  Awesome blossomz!  Look forward to hearing about it.  Have a great trip!


----------



## jimmytammy

blossomz said:


> Getting excited! Heading out on the wonder to Alaska!  Leaving Friday!



Cant wait to hear about your trip, Have Fun!!


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Thanks to all for the happy anniversary wishes!  We took a quick trip to HHI to celebrate; however, we didn't stay at the DVC locale but rather across the street at the Marriott HHI Resort and Spa.  We loved it!  We started working this trip several months ago (and by "we" I mean mostly* luv* ), and though we didn't have any luck with HHI DVC, we found an exceptional rate for an oceanfront room that included a $100 spa credit.  Of course, we all know that sometimes "oceanfront" can be misleading, so we had some apprehension.  Further, there was that nasty tropical storm cum hurricane that was also threatening our time there.  Neither worry was warranted as the 7th floor room had an amazing view (pictures to come), and Arthur just missed SC and scooted out ahead of our arrival.
> 
> We spent time at the beach, by the pool, shopping, working out, and best of all:  eating fresh seafood.    We dropped by the DVC property to walk around.  I had stayed there 8-9 years ago and had fond memories of it, but *luv* had not.  She loved the look of the resort, the feel of it, and how it had just enough Disney.  We asked the front desk about a model, and of course, there were none.  However, I had the notion that if we walked around long enough, we'd find a room being cleaned and could poke our head into it since we knew they'd been recently renovated.  We struck gold.  We noticed an open door to a 2BR unit with a DVC service cart parked near the steps.  I knocked but no one answered, and the unit was completely clean and void of any personal effects.  However, it smelled strongly of electrical-type smoke.  As the unit was wide open--all doors and several windows were propped open--we walked in and looked around.  I got no pics but did get some video, and if I can figure how to post it, I will.  The 2BR was gorgeous!  After a minute or so, we stepped away and began to leave when I saw a CM.  Turns out someone had managed to turn the oven to the self-clean mode, thus the cause of the smell.  Lucky us!
> 
> Our shopping netted us some new casual shoes for me, a skirt, top, and some accessories for *luv*, a couple of HHI DVC items (they didn't have much), and two new golf clubs for me.  As for the weather, it was superb the whole time with some rain a couple of days, but that's SOP at Hilton Head.  Our spa package turned into a couples massage as the front desk clerk "magically" turned our $100 spa credit into $200.    We so love massages!    Finally, the food was the highlight of the trip.  I ate fried oysters every day (sometimes twice a day) and availed myself of the locally caught, fresh seafood at every meal save one which was our anniversary dinner at a fantastic Italian place called OMBRA Cucina Rustica at Wexford Village.  Simply topnotch food all around.  I even invented a new breakfast item (with some assistance from *luv* ):  Low Country Eggs Benedict I call it.  At the place we ate brunch today before skedaddling home (more on that in a moment), I asked if they could get me a side order of fried oysters to go with my eggs benedict.  I slid the ham off, put on the oysters, added the Hollandaise sauce on top, liberally added cocktail sauce to it, then finished them with fresh-squeezed lemon juice.    Heavenly, just heavenly.  For the record, here are highlights of some of the places where we ate:
> _*The Black Marlin*_:  excellent food, superb outdoor eating area, views were just okay.  Specialty area seemed to be island-based items such as a sushi taco that had fresh pineapple, cucumbers, and a lovely chili sauce.
> *Hudson's*:  Great locale, nice views, and achingly good food.  Their daily specials change twice a day based on what their boats bring in.  Can't get much better than that.  She-crab bisque was otherwordly.  Best I've had.
> _*Skull Creek Boathouse*_:  Best all-around seafood meal we had.  Their conch, octopus, and ahi tuna ceviche was stunning, and their wine list had one of our favorites.  It's a good local-looking joint that obviously has built a reputation since it's reportedly crowded all the time.  We went on the 4th for dinner and had a two-hour wait.  We somehow found a seat at the bar and just ordered there instead.  Definitely worth it.  This was also where I had the oysters eggs benedict.
> *OMBRA*:  All pastas are homemade, as well as the breads and desserts.  Top of the line meats and seafood, so I opted for the lobster ravioli in a cream sherry sauce and* luv *had tagliatelli bolognese made with short rib meat--she liked it better than her own recipe!  Magnificent meal, and the service was great--we were given not only a complimentary glass of Prosecco but a limoncello after dinner, as well.
> 
> The drive home was maddening as the back up to get on I-95 was a good 15 minutes, then I-95 and I-26 at times resembled parking lots.  Took us two hours to get from the HHI exit to the I-26 exit, then another 2.5 hours to get from there to Charlotte.  Finally, from just outside of Charlotte to home we made good time.  Glad to be back, safe and sound.
> 
> Again, thanks for all the well-wishers on our anniversary!  You guys are the best.


We have yet to make a stay at HH, but sounds like a really cool place.  May have to make a trip soon


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday brobrosmom!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

*sleepy* thanks for sharing your anniversary trip with us!   Sounds like you had a wonderful time!  We've not ever been to HH either, but it's on the 'bucket' list.

Get those bags packed *blossom*!  Friday will be here before you know it!  What a fabulous trip.  Take lots of pictures and tell us all about it!

Wishing* brobrosmom* a very *Happy Birthday*!  Enjoy your special day!


----------



## eliza61

Happy birthday brobrosmom!!  hope your day will be magical.


----------



## MiaSRN62

blossomz said:


> Getting excited! Heading out on the wonder to Alaska!  Leaving Friday!



Whooo hooo! Have fun blossomz....we demand tons of pics!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy Anniversary Sleepy & Luv......
Sorry this is late. I was in WDW and St Augustine visiting my daughter June 27 to July 4. Came home and had 10 hrs between when we got home and when I had to be in work. Plus school.....I am behind. But sounds like you had a lovely anniversary trip to HH. We have stayed at the DVC HH for only 2 nights as a stopover to driving our daughter to FSU and move-in in 2010. Love the area!!!! We ate at the Sea Trawler which I understand is now re-opened as Sunset Bay and not as good. We ate dinner and watched dolphin in the windows overlooking the bay. Great food (then). Also ate at the Salty Dog. The massages sounded heavenly! Glad it was a nice trip for you both!


----------



## MiaSRN62

eliza61 said:


> Happy birthday brobrosmom!!  hope your day will be magical.



Yes...I second that! Happy birthday *brobrosmom*!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

MiaSRN62 said:


> Happy Anniversary Sleepy & Luv......
> Sorry this is late. I was in WDW and St Augustine visiting my daughter June 27 to July 4. Came home and had 10 hrs between when we got home and when I had to be in work. Plus school.....I am behind. But sounds like you had a lovely anniversary trip to HH. We have stayed at the DVC HH for only 2 nights as a stopover to driving our daughter to FSU and move-in in 2010. Love the area!!!! We ate at the Sea Trawler which I understand is now re-opened as Sunset Bay and not as good. We ate dinner and watched dolphin in the windows overlooking the bay. Great food (then). Also ate at the Salty Dog. The massages sounded heavenly! Glad it was a nice trip for you both!


Such a cute picture!  Thank you!  (And again, thanks to the other well-wishers, too!)  We did ample research on spots to eat--it's a kind of therapy for *luv* --and we enjoyed every one.  Our problem was choosing among them!  We chose our eateries mostly off their menu, then location, then reviews since the latter is so subjective.  We're already planning our next trip down and have considered buying a few points there for an every other year trip.  The points won't likely happen, but we're keeping our options open.


----------



## ottawagreg

sleepydog25 said:


> Thanks, Greg!  Glad you enjoyed the quick read.  On to your questions:......



Sleepy, Thank you very much for taking the time to write such a detailed response.  I shared it with my wife and she found it very informative.  We are planning a Christmas trip to the lodge this year, and going to Orlando in summer to maximize our annual passes.  Christmas 2015 maybe worthwhile for us.  Downtown Savannah is very inviting.  We like the history of early Americana it would be a quiet and relaxing getaway.  I gold in almost any weather, so that is not a big deal.  Thanks for being so kind.

greg


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday brobrosmom!*


----------



## twinklebug

Hi Groupies, Just (literally) got back in from a nice visit to VWL. Had the most amazing thunderstorm this afternoon as we prepared to leave. I adore T-Storms, but this one was hitting too close around the lodge over and over and over again. Think I jumped and left my skin back in Florida.

Quick news I noticed: the falls are still under renovation and will be for some time it looks like, but I'd rather see them down and done right than a rush job that needs updating in 6 months.

There are new bathroom faucets (in the studios, and probably the 1 bedroom units also.) Not going to say much more than this, but I'm pretty sure you all will love them. We did.  

Once I catch up with home life I'll post a few quick shots I grabbed on the phone (sorry, was too hot to lug out the camera) It's good to be home.


----------



## jimmytammy

extra big...
Happy Birthday lisah0711!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Greg
If you go to Savannah, be sure to make a stop by Lady and Sons restaurant, as its some very good down south cooking.  The buffet is very good.  They serve turnip greens, something that never suited my tastes, but the way they fix em, made me a fan 

twinklebug
Sounds like fun was had and cant wait to see those pics!


----------



## rusafee1183

Hey Groupies!! Long time, no "see"! 

I took a bit of a hiatus from the Dis, because we were working on our debt and it was depressing to talk about Disney knowing we didn't have a trip planned. (Sorry, I'm a bad friend... and I am selfish   ) 

But we paid off our 4th debt in our debt snowball TODAY, and we plan on paying off our 5th (out of only 6) in the beginning of September, so we planned a little WDW getaway to celebrate! Knowing I have a trip planned has made going to my 2nd job tolerable, and it has lifted my spirits tremendously. 

We are staying at OKW for the first time and will be there from Aug 31 - Sept 7. We had the PAP's, got a great deal on airfare, it was low points and all we need to pay for is food.  

Has anyone gotten a taxi and gone to the grocery store from OKW? I know there are some that are really close to DTD, and I am trying to price it out to see if it would be more beneficial to do a taxi, rent a car for the day or just do a grocery delivery even though I know how inflated their prices are. 

Any suggestions on eating for cheap??


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happy Birthday lisah0711!!!


----------



## eliza61

rusafee1183 said:


> Hey Groupies!! Long time, no "see"!
> 
> *I took a bit of a hiatus from the Dis, because we were working on our debt and it was depressing to talk about Disney knowing we didn't have a trip planned. (Sorry, I'm a bad friend... and I a*m selfish   )
> 
> But we paid off our 4th debt in our debt snowball TODAY, and we plan on paying off our 5th (out of only 6) in the beginning of September, so we planned a little WDW getaway to celebrate! Knowing I have a trip planned has made going to my 2nd job tolerable, and it has lifted my spirits tremendously.
> 
> We are staying at OKW for the first time and will be there from Aug 31 - Sept 7. We had the PAP's, got a great deal on airfare, it was low points and all we need to pay for is food.
> 
> Has anyone gotten a taxi and gone to the grocery store from OKW? I know there are some that are really close to DTD, and I am trying to price it out to see if it would be more beneficial to do a taxi, rent a car for the day or just do a grocery delivery even though I know how inflated their prices are.
> 
> Any suggestions on eating for cheap??



Not a bad friend at all but may I make a suggestion.

Don't stay away, come in and play even while trying to get out of debt.

1.  *EXPERIENCE!!*

there is an old saying.... "many hands make the load lighter".  Now the majority of folks here have a few "miles" on the ole tires.    LOL,  I know I could give you some horror stories on the financial missteps me and the old guy have made.  for example remind me to tell you the story about the 3000 dollar Breast pump I purchased from,  of all places Hammacher Schlemmmer that was supposed to pump breast milk, make me lose baby fat, make the baby sleep and walk the dog.  All it did was make me 3000 bucks in debt.  

2. *SUPPORT* I think getting out of debt is very much like many other bad habits, smoking, over eating etc.  they succeed better with a support group.  

3.  *ENCOURAGEMENT*
Hey, we all want our friends to get a trip to the lodge.  Use the lodge as a goal.  I'm very much like this.  it's hard for me some times to save for far off things like "retirement" especially when I was younger.  It just always seemed like some intangible, and a long ways away.  But I was (and still am) to a degree really good when you give me a goal.  tell me in 8 months I can go to XYZ and I'm a saving/budget fool.  


Now as an answer to your question.  hum, I would probably rent a car.  Goodings supermarket is probably the closets to wdw being right outside of DTD but their prices are inflated also.  If you can get a super cheap rate from the onsite national and don't mind driving a few minutes to the walmart, you can load up the car and return it on site.  I rented an economy car a few years back for 2 days and the rate was 45 bucks a night (and that included taxes and all those other stupid fees)


----------



## rusafee1183

eliza61 said:


> Not a bad friend at all but may I make a suggestion.
> 
> Don't stay away, come in and play even while trying to get out of debt.
> 
> 1.  *EXPERIENCE!!*
> 
> there is an old saying.... "many hands make the load lighter".  Now the majority of folks here have a few "miles" on the ole tires.    LOL,  I know I could give you some horror stories on the financial missteps me and the old guy have made.  for example remind me to tell you the story about the 3000 dollar Breast pump I purchased from,  of all places Hammacher Schlemmmer that was supposed to pump breast milk, make me lose baby fat, make the baby sleep and walk the dog.  All it did was make me 3000 bucks in debt.
> 
> 2. *SUPPORT* I think getting out of debt is very much like many other bad habits, smoking, over eating etc.  they succeed better with a support group.
> 
> 3.  *ENCOURAGEMENT*
> Hey, we all want our friends to get a trip to the lodge.  Use the lodge as a goal.  I'm very much like this.  it's hard for me some times to save for far off things like "retirement" especially when I was younger.  It just always seemed like some intangible, and a long ways away.  But I was (and still am) to a degree really good when you give me a goal.  tell me in 8 months I can go to XYZ and I'm a saving/budget fool.
> 
> 
> Now as an answer to your question.  hum, I would probably rent a car.  Goodings supermarket is probably the closets to wdw being right outside of DTD but their prices are inflated also.  If you can get a super cheap rate from the onsite national and don't mind driving a few minutes to the walmart, you can load up the car and return it on site.  I rented an economy car a few years back for 2 days and the rate was 45 bucks a night (and that included taxes and all those other stupid fees)




Thanks Eliza! Good points, and you're right - I definitely could use some encouragement. I just never want to be the "broken record" and only talk about the same thing over and over.  It has literally been the only thing going on at my house for the past 2 months, so I fet like I had nothing to even contribute.  

It's like 'word vomit' from Mean Girls, I could see my friends and family getting annoyed with me only talking about that, but couldn't stop


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Just to share my little chuckle of the day.  Walked into Harbor Freight Tools to look for a new wheel for a yard cart.  The store was plain, boxy, filled with tools and things you need to fix anything, smelled faintly of tire rubber and the majority of the customers were indeed male.  And blaring - very loudly - over the speaker system?  "Let it Go"!


----------



## Kathymford

kat4disney said:


> just to share my little chuckle of the day.  Walked into harbor freight tools to look for a new wheel for a yard cart.  The store was plain, boxy, filled with tools and things you need to fix anything, smelled faintly of tire rubber and the majority of the customers were indeed male.  And blaring - very loudly - over the speaker system?  "let it go"!



love. This.


----------



## ottawagreg

jimmytammy said:


> Greg
> If you go to Savannah, be sure to make a stop by Lady and Sons restaurant, as its some very good down south cooking.



Thanks very much for the tip.  When I travel on biz, I usually ask a local working at or near my hotel where they like to eat when they go out. So I'm happy for the inside information.

Here is a few of the lodge from our recent trip.  I know you all have seen most of these views, but thought I throw a few up on the thread.









I feel so blessed to be fortunate enough to come here on vacation.  When people say "You're going to Disney again?"  I just smile and say "Yeah, I am"


----------



## jimmytammy

Heather
I am so proud of you for sticking to your plan.  Doesnt it give you such a great feeling?  And sneaking in that WDW trip is perfectly fine, you know what your budget will allow, its a great way to go knowing what you can spend, and knowing when you get home, you arent hurting money wise because of it.

As for groceries, we decided to rent a car to go from Orlando/Sanford airport to AKL and get groceries, and have for use to get to parks, etc.  Got our best rate through AAA.  Looked into Garden Grocer but no more than we needed didnt make sense.  Others can chime in on this, curious to hear their thoughts.

Greg,
A few of those shots are new to me.  And I love your answer to others and the reason why


----------



## ottawagreg

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just to share my little chuckle of the day.  Walked into Harbor Freight Tools to look for a new wheel for a yard cart.  The store was plain, boxy, filled with tools and things you need to fix anything, smelled faintly of tire rubber and the majority of the customers were indeed male.  And blaring - very loudly - over the speaker system?  "Let it Go"!



I bet some of those guys were tapping there toe.  I have heard that song a 1000 times, thanks to my daughter and the girls in youth group.  Sometimes I catch myself humming along when the chorus comes around!


----------



## ottawagreg

jimmytammy said:


> As for groceries, we decided to rent a car to go from Orlando/Sanford airport to AKL and get groceries, and have for use to get to parks, etc.  Got our best rate through AAA.  Looked into Garden Grocer but no more than we needed didnt make sense.  Others can chime in on this, curious to hear their thoughts.





eliza61 said:


> I would probably rent a car.  Goodings supermarket is probably the closets to wdw being right outside of DTD but their prices are inflated also.  If you can get a super cheap rate from the onsite national and don't mind driving a few minutes to the walmart, you can load up the car and return it on site.  I rented an economy car a few years back for 2 days and the rate was 45 bucks a night (and that included taxes and all those other stupid fees)



I agree with their opinions.  If your plan is seven nights, the money you will save eating breakfast and lunch in the room would easily pay for a day or two car rental.  Two adults at a QS restaurant for lunch will be at least $25 per day.  Depending on your breakfast it could get to $50 per day very quickly.  Six days at that pace will be $300 or more.  Plus you will probably eat better and it is more convenient having stuff in the room.

We spend time exploring off-site.  I am usually looking for golf course options, and it is handy to know where other stuff is (i.e. a post office, UPS store, hospital, bomb shelters and such).  There are two options.

South is Celebration.  I don't know if there are any bomb shelters there, but there is an excellent Publix grocery which offers a very nice deli, pharmacy, etc.  It is on U.S. HWY 192.  Take world drive off property and keep going past I-4.  Circle around to US 192.  There is a strip on the highway there too with lots of restaurant choices for dinner.

North is good also.  From VWL I go past Contemporary and take back roads off property.  But you will be at OKW, so it is easier to take Buena Vista Drive east and then go North.  You will want to use county road 535, or aka Winter Garden Vineland Road.  I just say C535.  There is another Publix up there too.  It is in a small strip mall complex on the west side of the road.  Located near Lake Spar when viewing a map.

Either way it is five or ten minute commute and you can save at least $200 or more.  We rent a car at the airport and have wheels all week.  I use Hertz through my business account.  You can find cheaper rates at the airport. We hit the Publix and then check in with groceries in the car.  You may want to rent vehicle for a day or so and stock up for the week.  We like doing our own shopping and having snacks/drinks in the fridge.  Makes it feel like home!


----------



## tea pot

Hello Groupies 

I've been gone for a long long time....I'm a very bad groupie  

Still I'm so glad that all of you good groupies are still here 
 with some new ones as well

This spring has been busy with our youngest DD's wedding followed by 
DH needing some surgery and 8 weeks of rehab
 nothing life threatening Praise God...Still no excuses for me so  sorry  

I just started to read back a few pages 
looks like there are a few Weddings in the works 
Congrats Jimmy and Corinne  
and Congrats to the groupie having a honeymoon this Oct
 in our Happy Place 
Don't worry BLT can be Magical too
 and as many have said there are some other things 
you may enjoy like the lounge.
It can be very romantic to watch the fireworks there.

Many belated Birthday and Anniversary greetings  

Stay Well and Take Care Groupies


----------



## rusafee1183

jimmytammy said:


> Heather I am so proud of you for sticking to your plan.  Doesnt it give you such a great feeling?  And sneaking in that WDW trip is perfectly fine, you know what your budget will allow, its a great way to go knowing what you can spend, and knowing when you get home, you arent hurting money wise because of it.  As for groceries, we decided to rent a car to go from Orlando/Sanford airport to AKL and get groceries, and have for use to get to parks, etc.  Got our best rate through AAA.  Looked into Garden Grocer but no more than we needed didnt make sense.  Others can chime in on this, curious to hear their thoughts.  Greg, A few of those shots are new to me.  And I love your answer to others and the reason why



Thanks Jimmy! It's good to hear you say that. I know you've gone through the program, and it's nice to know that vacationing in the middle isn't looked at as a horrible mistake. Not having a trip to plan, or something to work towards was depressing and I kept wanting to quit my 2nd job. Now having that to look forward to is making me think 'I can do this for 6 more weeks to get a Disney trip out of it, AND pay off my card!' ....  



ottawagreg said:


> I agree with their opinions.  If your plan is seven nights, the money you will save eating breakfast and lunch in the room would easily pay for a day or two car rental.  Two adults at a QS restaurant for lunch will be at least $25 per day.  Depending on your breakfast it could get to $50 per day very quickly.  Six days at that pace will be $300 or more.  Plus you will probably eat better and it is more convenient having stuff in the room.  We spend time exploring off-site.  I am usually looking for golf course options, and it is handy to know where other stuff is (i.e. a post office, UPS store, hospital, bomb shelters and such).  There are two options.  South is Celebration.  I don't know if there are any bomb shelters there, but there is an excellent Publix grocery which offers a very nice deli, pharmacy, etc.  It is on U.S. HWY 192.  Take world drive off property and keep going past I-4.  Circle around to US 192.  There is a strip on the highway there too with lots of restaurant choices for dinner.  North is good also.  From VWL I go past Contemporary and take back roads off property.  But you will be at OKW, so it is easier to take Buena Vista Drive east and then go North.  You will want to use county road 535, or aka Winter Garden Vineland Road.  I just say C535.  There is another Publix up there too.  It is in a small strip mall complex on the west side of the road.  Located near Lake Spar when viewing a map.  Either way it is five or ten minute commute and you can save at least $200 or more.  We rent a car at the airport and have wheels all week.  I use Hertz through my business account.  You can find cheaper rates at the airport. We hit the Publix and then check in with groceries in the car.  You may want to rent vehicle for a day or so and stock up for the week.  We like doing our own shopping and having snacks/drinks in the fridge.  Makes it feel like home!



Thanks Greg! Our plan was every breakfast and most dinners in the room, and a QS lunch in the parks every day. We packed lunches once before and it didn't go well. We found ourselves choking down our PB&J and then getting something else also because we smelled and saw all the amazing food. Lol. 

I think I am going to price car rentals and then take a look at Kelly's PDS service also. I don't think their prices are as inflated as going through GG.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## jimmytammy

Kathy
Love that story about Harbor Freight, Casey and I listen to WDW inspired music on our phones at work, and all these construction guys coming around get a big kick out of us while Once Upon a Dream, Let It Go or Beauty and the Beast are blaring.  Hey, Im in touch with my manly side too

Joy
Glad to see you and we all understand, life kicks in and we are absent from other things, but glad you are still here all the same...once a groupie, always a groupie


----------



## Corinne

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just to share my little chuckle of the day.  Walked into Harbor Freight Tools to look for a new wheel for a yard cart.  The store was plain, boxy, filled with tools and things you need to fix anything, smelled faintly of tire rubber and the majority of the customers were indeed male.  And blaring - very loudly - over the speaker system?  "Let it Go"!



 soooo great!


----------



## Corinne

Happy Sunday Groupies!  I haven't been around much, the wedding is *Friday*! We are all so excited.  Hope you are all well!


----------



## tea pot

*Hi Corinne *

Prayers and Pixie Dust for the Wedding 
and Congrats to the Happy Couple


----------



## sleepydog25

tea pot said:


> *Hi Corinne *
> 
> Prayers and Pixie Dust for the Wedding
> and Congrats to the Happy Couple


What she said!


----------



## jimmytammy

Best wishes Corinne!We just got back from our DDs 1st bridal shower.  Very nice start to her kitchen needs.  Busy times around VWL groupieville


----------



## Corinne

Thanks for the well wishes *Joy, Sly & Jimmy!*. Jimmy is your DD going to have numerous showers?! Lucky girl!


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> Thanks for the well wishes *Joy, Sly & Jimmy!*. Jimmy is your DD going to have numerous showers?! Lucky girl!



She is having one more in 2 weeks.  We will be thinking about you folks on Fri., groupie spirit will be by your side


----------



## eliza61

Some happy thoughts before work.

1)  Each area in Animal kingdom must have it's own distinct set of costumes.  Disney produces more than 61,000 costume items in order to dress everyone there.

2)  Even though the current President visited WDW in 2008, no living president has ever seen himself in the Hall of Presidents.  

3)  Where in the world would you hear ""Beyond the Mississippi, passengers enjoy the wild west with the freedom and adventure of the open road." ?

4) Where in the world would you hear "Ladies and gentlemen, boys and girls, presenting in the center ringthe Great Rinaldi!"?

Have a great day gang.


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> She is having one more in 2 weeks.  We will be thinking about you folks on Fri., groupie spirit will be by your side



Thanks Jimmy!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday deebits!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

eliza61 said:


> Some happy thoughts before work.
> 
> 1)  Each area in Animal kingdom must have it's own distinct set of costumes.  Disney produces more than 61,000 costume items in order to dress everyone there.
> 
> 2)  Even though the current President visited WDW in 2008, no living president has ever seen himself in the Hall of Presidents.
> 
> 3)  Where in the world would you hear ""Beyond the Mississippi, passengers enjoy the wild west with the freedom and adventure of the open road." ?
> 
> 4) Where in the world would you hear "Ladies and gentlemen, boys and girls, presenting in the center ringthe Great Rinaldi!"?
> 
> Have a great day gang.


I will take a stab at 3 and 4
3.  This is an educated guess, The Riverboat at Liberty Square
4.  Sounds Dangerous with Drew Carey


----------



## MiaSRN62

rusafee1183 said:


> Hey Groupies!! Long time, no "see"!
> 
> I took a bit of a hiatus from the Dis, because we were working on our debt and it was depressing to talk about Disney knowing we didn't have a trip planned. (Sorry, I'm a bad friend... and I am selfish   )
> 
> But we paid off our 4th debt in our debt snowball TODAY, and we plan on paying off our 5th (out of only 6) in the beginning of September, so we planned a little WDW getaway to celebrate! Knowing I have a trip planned has made going to my 2nd job tolerable, and it has lifted my spirits tremendously.
> 
> We are staying at OKW for the first time and will be there from Aug 31 - Sept 7. We had the PAP's, got a great deal on airfare, it was low points and all we need to pay for is food.
> 
> Has anyone gotten a taxi and gone to the grocery store from OKW? I know there are some that are really close to DTD, and I am trying to price it out to see if it would be more beneficial to do a taxi, rent a car for the day or just do a grocery delivery even though I know how inflated their prices are.
> 
> Any suggestions on eating for cheap??


Good for you Rusafee! I wish you all the best in eliminating your debt! It can be quite a feat. 

As for grocery shopping, your best bet would be renting a car and hitting a local super walmart or target. You can rent a car for one day and actually I believe Alamo will pick you up and drop you off. They did a friend of mine a year ago. Grocery delivery would probably be the cheapest option though considering the price of a taxi or rental on top.


----------



## MiaSRN62

tea pot said:


> Hello Groupies
> 
> I've been gone for a long long time....I'm a very bad groupie
> 
> Still I'm so glad that all of you good groupies are still here
> with some new ones as well
> 
> This spring has been busy with our youngest DD's wedding followed by
> DH needing some surgery and 8 weeks of rehab
> nothing life threatening Praise God...Still no excuses for me so  sorry
> 
> Stay Well and Take Care Groupies


Hi *Joy*! Welcome back! I have also had a hectic Spring with my daughter's wedding too. We all understand how hectic life can get!!! Hope it was a beautiful celebration which I'm sure it was!

*Corinne*.....whooo hooo! Coming up fast! Wishing all of you bundles of happiness!


----------



## lovin'fl

Quick question: the boat that goes to CR, GF and Poly???  from WL...what time will it stop running?  In November.  TIA!!!


----------



## twinklebug

lovin'fl said:


> Quick question: the boat that goes to CR, GF and Poly???  from WL...what time will it stop running?  In November.  TIA!!!



The little boat you speak of, there are 2 going in opposite directions, Goes WL to CR to FW... or the other way around.

To get to the Poly or GF by boat you'll need to transfer at the MK, I find it easiest just to take the boat to CR, then the monorail around to the Poly or GF.

The MK boats stop running very late... usually one hour after the park closes or later, best to ask the skippers. The little resort boats have a different schedule, but still operate late.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

eliza61 said:


> 2)  Even though the current President visited WDW in 2008, no living president has ever seen himself in the Hall of Presidents.
> 
> I was there at that time he stopped by in 2008 and I can tell you there's a reason that no living president has seen himself in the Hall of Presidents!    What a mess with all the security.  I had a front seat view from my CR MK view room of the whole deal.  Then I went to DHS since Disney added a fireworks show there that night to placate the unhappy guests who had to detour from MK.  Overall very cool because that was the first time I saw the fireworks at DHS and they are awesome!
> 
> 3)  Where in the world would you hear ""Beyond the Mississippi, passengers enjoy the wild west with the freedom and adventure of the open road." ?
> 
> On the Liberty Belle River Boat?
> 
> 4) Where in the world would you hear "Ladies and gentlemen, boys and girls, presenting in the center ring…the Great Rinaldi!"?
> 
> The Muppet Vision 3-D?
> 
> Have a great day gang.





lovin'fl said:


> Quick question: the boat that goes to CR, GF and Poly???  from WL...what time will it stop running?  In November.  TIA!!!



I'm not certain but 11PM is sticking in my mind.  I'm sure someone who knows definitely will respond and verify or correct.  
*
Edit - I doubled checked on the resort board and it says the operating hours are 6:45am to 11:30 pm.  

Here's a picture of the sign:*


----------



## MiaSRN62

As to the question of the little Lodge boat----I believe it is 11:30 pm. If the park is open late I believe you have to take the bus back to your room.


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Groupies!  I've missed a few days.....

So nice to see *Joy* back on our thread! You've had a busy Spring.  Hope all is well with your DH.  

Lots of weddings lately: your (Joy's) daughter, *Maria's* daughter, *Corrines* son in 2 days  and *JT's* daughter in another few short weeks.  Wow!  Wishing all of our sons and daughters a lifetime of happiness as they enter this new chapter in their lives.  So exciting. 

*Heather,* keep up the good work!  This is no small task.  You've done a remarkable job thus far.  When it gets tough, come to us for support.  We've got your back.  Congratulations on your accomplishment.

Wishing *deebits *a very *Happy Birthday!*


----------



## tea pot

Thanks Jimmy ,Corrine,Maria , and Di. It's I'm glad to be back. 
And happy to know once a Groupie always a Groupie.  

I'm up here in the White Mountains of NH.   
So beautiful. Watching the clouds rolling by 
And lots of Moose Crossing sighs.   

Marie I did look back at your wedding posts.
So beautiful. 

Take care groupies 

PS  
Belated thanks for all the birthday greetings 
Luv u guys


----------



## horselover

Hi groupies!         I know I've been MIA.  I'm sorry.        Last month was just a really bad month.  Had some family stuff going on then got busy with work which is not a bad thing.  Things are finally starting to settle down so I wanted to pop in & see how you all are doing.

Sly & Luv so sorry I missed it but happy belated anniversary!           Sounds like you went on a trip.  I hope you had a great time.

Heather - we always have a car but at Christmas we usually use We Go Shop for grocery delivery.  They do charge a service fee but they'll shop anywhere you ask them to so you could ask them to go some place like Super Walmart if you think that might be your least expensive food option.  There's no inflated grocery prices because you give them the list & they buy exactly what you ask & provide you with the receipt.  We've always been happy with the service.  We may do our own shopping this year since we're arriving on a Sat. & don't plan to hit any parks that day.  Good luck & have a great trip!



tea pot said:


> *Hi Corinne *
> 
> Prayers and Pixie Dust for the Wedding
> and Congrats to the Happy Couple



What Joy said!   I hope your DD has a beautiful day Corinne!    

JT - I've been seeing DD's shower posts & wedding excitement posts on FB.   I'm so happy for her.  Her posts just exude love & excitement.            Lots of good things coming up for your family this fall.

I hope I didn't miss anything else big & that you're all doing well.

I need to check the vacation list.  Anyone else down headed down around Columbus Day weekend?  I'll be at SSR 10/8-14.  Not "officially" a Disney trip.  I'm headed down for an off site conference but I'm staying on points to keep out of pocket costs down.  I'll have some free time on my first & last day to check out F&W if anyone else will be around.

We're headed out on a cruise next month on the NCL Breakaway to Bermuda.  It will be my first time sailing on Norwegian.  I'm looking forward to trying them out.  I hope I'm not comparing them to DCL the entire time.  Who am I kidding of course I'll be comparing them to DCL the entire time!         I compare every cruise line to DCL.  I just can't help it.  They set the bar high.  

That's about it.  I'll do my best to check in more frequently.

Take care groupies!


----------



## Granny

Yet another prodigal Groupie checking in.  

No excuses, just a little busy with life and some running around.  Looks like I missed some birthdays, anniversaries and other good news.  To all I give my best wishes, and for those Groupies who are struggling, I continue to send up my prayers for you.

I look at page 1 of this thread and I don't see any 2015 trips planned.  How can that be in the middle of July?   It only comes to mind for me since we just booked a trip in late April so we could use our APs that expire in May.  No one else has booked a trip for next year??

And lastly, Eliza I don't recognize either of those quotes.  They must be from some attractions we don't hit very often (like the Liberty Belle).


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> I look at page 1 of this thread and I don't see any 2015 trips planned.  How can that be in the middle of July?   It only comes to mind for me since we just booked a trip in late April so we could use our APs that expire in May.  No one else has booked a trip for next year??


Good point.  So, while the topic is at hand, if anyone does have any plans for 2015, just PM me and I'll add it to the list.


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> Yet another prodigal Groupie checking in.
> 
> No excuses, just a little busy with life and some running around.  Looks like I missed some birthdays, anniversaries and other good news.  To all I give my best wishes, and for those Groupies who are struggling, I continue to send up my prayers for you.
> 
> I look at page 1 of this thread and I don't see any 2015 trips planned.  How can that be in the middle of July?   It only comes to mind for me since we just booked a trip in late April so we could use our APs that expire in May.  No one else has booked a trip for next year??
> 
> And lastly, Eliza I don't recognize either of those quotes.  They must be from some attractions we don't hit very often (like the Liberty Belle).



Hi Granny!  Actually I just booked a trip for May 2 days ago.



sleepydog25 said:


> Good point.  So, while the topic is at hand, if anyone does have any plans for 2015, just PM me and I'll add it to the list.



I'm sending you a PM!


----------



## Kathymford

As of right now, we are NOT planning a trip to WDW in 2015!! *gasp* I'm not sure that will hold true, but our APs expire this Dec, so we are doing DCL out of San Diego next fall instead (no flights to purchase!)

But who am I kidding...I will be on the website once any good packages come out for the spring. HAHA.


----------



## rusafee1183

Corinne said:


> Happy Sunday Groupies!  I haven't been around much, the wedding is *Friday*! We are all so excited.  Hope you are all well!



Pixie dust for the wedding tomorrow! I'm sure it will be beautiful! 



MiaSRN62 said:


> Good for you Rusafee! I wish you all the best in eliminating your debt! It can be quite a feat.
> 
> As for grocery shopping, your best bet would be renting a car and hitting a local super walmart or target. You can rent a car for one day and actually I believe Alamo will pick you up and drop you off. They did a friend of mine a year ago. Grocery delivery would probably be the cheapest option though considering the price of a taxi or rental on top.



Wow! I didn't realize Alamo would pick us up! That would be amazing! I am definitely going to look into that! My DH wants to rent the car, so it will make getting over to Sanaa a little easier. He figures if we are going to spend $40 or $50 on cab fare back and forth, we may as well get the car and make life easier on ourselves for our ADR 



DiznyDi said:


> Hi Groupies!  I've missed a few days.....
> 
> So nice to see *Joy* back on our thread! You've had a busy Spring.  Hope all is well with your DH.
> 
> Lots of weddings lately: your (Joy's) daughter, *Maria's* daughter, *Corrines* son in 2 days  and *JT's* daughter in another few short weeks.  Wow!  Wishing all of our sons and daughters a lifetime of happiness as they enter this new chapter in their lives.  So exciting.
> 
> *Heather,* keep up the good work!  This is no small task.  You've done a remarkable job thus far.  When it gets tough, come to us for support.  We've got your back.  Congratulations on your accomplishment.
> 
> Wishing *deebits *a very *Happy Birthday!*



Thanks Di! I will  I actually am at the point where I think I am going to put my notice in at my second job. It's a little awkward, because my aunt got the job for me... but I just can't work 80 hours for too much longer. I am just trying to think of a way to approach her without causing a lot of animosity. I have never left a job so soon in my life. It's only been 3 months, but it's just been so hard. 




sleepydog25 said:


> Good point.  So, while the topic is at hand, if anyone does have any plans for 2015, just PM me and I'll add it to the list.



I'll be sending you a message Sly! I forgot to remove my Dec trip, and add my new trip


----------



## ottawagreg




----------



## ottawagreg

I am ready to pull the trigger on a trip for next year.  We need to go early June at the latest to get use out of AP.  So we are in the 11 month window.  But I am thinking of going to OKW and save about thirty points.  It would mean to extra nights during Christmas time trip.  Hmmmmm.......  My daughter says no.  She wants the lodge!


----------



## sleepydog25

ottawagreg said:


> I am ready to pull the trigger on a trip for next year.  We need to go early June at the latest to get use out of AP.  So we are in the 11 month window.  But I am thinking of going to OKW and save about thirty points.  It would mean to extra nights during Christmas time trip.  Hmmmmm.......  My daughter says no.  She wants the lodge!


That's quite the quandary, but I think to extend the Christmas trip by two days (especially if it will be at the Lodge), then OKW would be my choice, too.  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny and horselover...glad to see you folks as always

As for our plans for 2015, though we dont have them booked, hoping for a 2 weekend stay at Coronado Springs followed by BLT to finish off 2 weeks In May, followed by a 2 weeks stay at VWL in early Dec.

Our weekend is busy, in a good way though.  CaptD and I will be working on some WDW trip stuff(cleaning and such)that funds our trips.  Sat night, he, myself and TammyNC headed to see Lionel Richie, never seen him but been a big fan since his early days with The Commodores.  We bought the tickets on our trip at BLT back in Feb. so its been a long wait.

And Sun. night wfc4life, sechem32, CaptD and I are headed to a big co- headliner tour...Def Leppard and Kiss.  Though Im not a huge fan of Kiss anymore, they were a novelty for me in middle school and CaptD likes em, so it will be cool for him to see them with their clown makeup on  Def Leppard on the other hand, I really like a lot.  Saw them in their heyday in the 80s and they were good, saw them again a few summers back, and musically, they are far better now than then.


----------



## Corinne

Thanks for all the well wishes groupies!  We have been blessed with an absolutely gorgeous summer day here in New England! 

My DS and soon to be DDIL are so excited,we all are!

Have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## Muushka

Hello Groupies 

Since I see other prodigal Groupies signing in, I thought this would be a good time for me too.

So sorry to be MIA so long.  I do love to catch up with all of you.

Corinne, best wishes for a beautiful wedding today.

JT, wow, you 2 are going to be the parents of a beautiful bride!  Awesome!
And your weekend sounds like a blast.  Keeps you young!
PS my favorite LR song, Sail on.  I love that song!

rusafee1183, I hope your life is simpler and giving notice is understandable.  80 hours a week .

My in-laws went on an outerbank vacation last week and invited me along (Mr Muush joined us for the weekend).  Had a great time with the kiddos and since the 2 places (at the same time) were either ocean front or intercoastal front, well, views weren't lacking on that vacation!

We are not going to Disney in 2014.  But we plan on going in November 2015.
We hope that the crowds will be lighter in the week before Thanksgiving.
After WDW we are going on a 10 night cruise.  We may stray from VWL (oh the humanity ) and try (stress the word TRY) for VGF first, BLT second, BCV third.  Of course I probably need to run that info past Mr Muush .

Thanks to those who sent me PMs.  You guys are so sweet.


----------



## ottawagreg

http://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads/the-spirited-8th-wonder-wdws-future-you.887031/

Has anyone here seen this or heard any talk about rooms converted to DVC?  It may change things a bit at the lodge.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary twinmom108!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

ottawagreg said:


> http://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads/the-spirited-8th-wonder-wdws-future-you.887031/
> 
> Has anyone here seen this or heard any talk about rooms converted to DVC?  It may change things a bit at the lodge.



Truly hope this doesnt happen at the Lodge.  I can understand the thoughts behind it, but if they cant fill the resorts now, seems spending more $$ to make  rooms that will be more expensive to stay in might be a waste.  Would love to see them expand the actual villas out if room allowed just to make VWL a little easier to get at the 7 mos mark


----------



## Lisann

> *Originally Posted by ottawagreg View Post
> http://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads/t...re-you.887031/
> 
> Has anyone here seen this or heard any talk about rooms converted to DVC? It may change things a bit at the lodge.*



Wow.  I read several pages of that forum/thread post.

Not entirely opposed to DVC expansion, sometimes.

Not sure what to make of all of this.  Seems as if Disney is all over the place with construction everywhere, DVC rumors/facts, rack rates sky high...sounds as if the focus with the upper powers-to-be has gone astray.

I don't even know what to make of all of this. Something isn't clicking here, seems things are spinning out of control and Disney might have all of this jump up and kick them in the a%#.


----------



## Muushka

ottawagreg said:


> http://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads/the-spirited-8th-wonder-wdws-future-you.887031/
> 
> Has anyone here seen this or heard any talk about rooms converted to DVC?  It may change things a bit at the lodge.



I'm sitting here drinking my coffee,  reading this very interesting link.  Wow.
I find it I interesting also that the people in the discussion are very clinical about the subject.  I like that.


----------



## horselover

ottawagreg said:


> http://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads/the-spirited-8th-wonder-wdws-future-you.887031/
> 
> Has anyone here seen this or heard any talk about rooms converted to DVC?  It may change things a bit at the lodge.



I'll believe it when I see it.  Love to know where this OP is getting their info from.  Perhaps the thread said but I honestly couldn't get past page 2.   When you 1) say you don't own DVC, 2) hate timeshares, & 3) compare WL to Walmart you've lost all credibility with me.


----------



## twinklebug

horselover said:


> I'll believe it when I see it.  Love to know where this OP is getting their info from.  Perhaps the thread said but I honestly couldn't get past page 2.   When you 1) say you don't own DVC, 2) hate timeshares, & 3) compare WL to Walmart you've lost all credibility with me.



Editing... finally took some time to look up the source of the rumor. DVCnews posted from this that this is a rumor that has been circulated for years and has come back to life. The notes on the WL expansion are quite laughable imho, over the water bungalows?  Disney just wouldn't go there, How would those fit the theme of the lodge?

My take on it: Until the current VWL contracts are up, Disney will never convert main lodge rooms to DVC since the per night point cost disparity from those new rooms to the VWL rooms would be too great. They can talk about how Disney has and is converting existing hotel rooms to DVC, but never was it noted anywhere that those rooms were unique to the property - DVC was not already there when it was done, and the addition of Kidani to the Jambo house units was done so close to the conversion of those Jambo rooms they were able to keep the same point structure. I simply can't see them building out new rooms at the lodge and charging the same points per night as the villas are asking..


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> I'm sitting here drinking my coffee,  reading this very interesting link.  Wow.
> I find it I interesting also that the people in the discussion are _*very clinical*_ about the subject.  I like that.


And very cynical, as well.    I read a bit more than *horsey, *but her point is still valid.  Quite a few of the folks furthering and responding to the original post (including the OP), seem to be outside the actual loop of knowledge, and much like some known commentators on the DIS, are more interested in snark and insinuation than clinical discussion.  Still, it is an interesting read.


----------



## Muushka

Well, I'm kind of on the cynical side of Disney these days.  
I guess that's why I appreciated their 'clinical' thoughts.  
They seemed to be separated from the passion that so often affects discussion about Disney.

I guess I need more coffee......and get through more reading on that thread.


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> Well, I'm kind of on the cynical side of Disney these days.
> I guess that's why I appreciated their 'clinical' thoughts.
> They seemed to be separated from the passion that so often affects discussion about Disney.
> 
> I guess I need more coffee......and get through more reading on that thread.


Oh, I don't disagree that they do have a more clinical side to their comments, as well, but the occasional statement such as "I guess DVC owners don't understand supply and demand" type comments, and their general leaning that Disney has no real clue about what they're doing shades their POV a bit to me.  I'm somewhat cynical about many of the recent Disney decisions myself--to include DVC--so I do appreciate their thoughts.


----------



## Lisann

I believe the OP in that thread is a current cast member. I'll have to go back and skim again.


----------



## sleepydog25

Lisann said:


> I believe the OP in that thread is a current cast member. I'll have to go back and skim again.


Quite believable, though I'd be more circumspect in my "breaking news" online posts!


----------



## Disney-Kim

Does anyone have actual pics of a 2 bdrm since the remodel...not the ones in Disney files...but real ones? thanks


----------



## ottawagreg

Hello all,  I found the link that I shared this morning over coffee.  I wanted to read more but I HAD to get to the golf course.  It was a the Member-Guest Tournament and I did not want to miss out on my chance win prize money.  No luck.  Missed too many putts.

Any-hew after reading deeper into the thread and reading some of your comments and even few on the "other" board, I am more confused than before.  I do not buy into the theory that there would be two DVC  operations at the Lodge.  From the gatehouse, to parking lot, to bell hop/valet, to check-in, to the soda fountain machine at Roaring Forks, to the boat dock all of it is shared by hotel guests and DVC members.  Seems too complicated to separate.  The other idea of extending the contracted year out from 2042 as a trade-off for adding units and points seems more realistic.  Also, it would not be too bad to stay in the big building now and again.  Like the old days on our honey moon when there was no DVC there.

Here is the other thing.  I was there in late June and left for home on 07/01.  I posted some pics of the pool refurb.  What keeps sticking in my head is what is the man lift for.  In the pic I posted here, notice how high the rock formation goes above look out point.  Man lift could be for that, but there was scaffolding built up all around it.  If there is a plan to build a new terrace at artist point or new pool slide they would make some sense.  But the foot bridge to the east side of the lodge would be gone or go under the new structure.  It seems like they would have to cram a slide into the space and it would destroy a lot of sight lines, which is what is so attractive for the building.  Riding the boat from Fort Wilderness back to the launch at WL, the view of the Lodge from far out on the lake is one of the best on the entire property.

Is anyone from our group going there this fall?  If so it would be nice if they did some investigative reporting.  We go back on 12/23.  It will be interesting as more things are revealed.

greg


----------



## sleepydog25

ottawagreg said:


> Hello all,  I found the link that I shared this morning over coffee.  I wanted to read more but I HAD to get to the golf course.  It was a the Member-Guest Tournament and I did not want to miss out on my chance win prize money.  No luck.  Missed too many putts.
> 
> Any-hew after reading deeper into the thread and reading some of your comments and even few on the "other" board, I am more confused than before.  I do not buy into the theory that there would be two DVC  operations at the Lodge.  From the gatehouse, to parking lot, to bell hop/valet, to check-in, to the soda fountain machine at Roaring Forks, to the boat dock all of it is shared by hotel guests and DVC members.  Seems too complicated to separate.  The other idea of extending the contracted year out from 2042 as a trade-off for adding units and points seems more realistic.  Also, it would not be too bad to stay in the big building now and again.  Like the old days on our honey moon when there was no DVC there.
> 
> Here is the other thing.  I was there in late June and left for home on 07/01.  I posted some pics of the pool refurb.  What keeps sticking in my head is what is the man lift for.  In the pic I posted here, notice how high the rock formation goes above look out point.  Man lift could be for that, but there was scaffolding built up all around it.  If there is a plan to build a new terrace at artist point or new pool slide they would make some sense.  But the foot bridge to the east side of the lodge would be gone or go under the new structure.  It seems like they would have to cram a slide into the space and it would destroy a lot of sight lines, which is what is so attractive for the building.  Riding the boat from Fort Wilderness back to the launch at WL, the view of the Lodge from far out on the lake is one of the best on the entire property.
> 
> Is anyone from our group going there this fall?  If so it would be nice if they did some investigative reporting.  We go back on 12/23.  It will be interesting as more things are revealed.
> 
> greg


We'll be there in late September for a look-see only (as in Mickey Waffles from RF), but I don't know we'll be able to tell much.

*Disney-Kim*:  No luck from me.  Perhaps another will have some pics to help you.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Joy*...thank you for your kind comments about my daughter's wedding!

*Muushka*....glad you had a nice get-a-way with family. I myself have been away from the thread for extended periods of time. Since the wedding I've been bogged with work, school and went to FL for a week through early July. I'm not even unpacked from that trip and we've been home since July 5. 

*Corinne*....how was the wedding??!!! Pictures?!!! 

Going to read that thread that was posted now about WL rooms being converted to DVC


----------



## Kathymford

I couldn't get past page 2 of the thread either. As soon as the OP said "tepees over the water" I was out. There's no way Disney would do that. 

And also, a timeshare in your resort cheapens the resort. PLEASE. I couldn't disagree more...

And yes, I am DVC-biased and proud of it.


----------



## Msmithmd

ottawagreg said:


> Is anyone from our group going there this fall?  If so it would be nice if they did some investigative reporting.  We go back on 12/23.  It will be interesting as more things are revealed.  greg



Greg- we are headed home to the lodge the second week of October. As that's about halfway through the pool project, I will ask around and take what photos I can. 

Wondering what people use for photo sharing, and if it is easy to link them in from the iPhone app?  Have to admit I've never tried to post a pic to disboards before.


----------



## Disney-Kim

sleepydog25 said:


> We'll be there in late September for a look-see only (as in Mickey Waffles from RF), but I don't know we'll be able to tell much.
> 
> *Disney-Kim*:  No luck from me.  Perhaps another will have some pics to help you.



thanks


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Monday morning Groupies!
We've had quite a soggy week-end, even though it's Monday, the sun will be a most welcome sight.

So nice to see you, *Muush*!

Lets see..... no trips for 2015 planned for us yet.  We'll be celebrating our 40th wedding anniversary next year and are trying to work out a trip to Italy with friends also celebrating their 40th.  I may schedule a May trip, but DDad only has so much vacation time available.

I've not taken the time to read the thread on the room conversion but have enjoyed reading your comments.

We'll be in a 2-bedroom for our October trip to the Lodge (Oct 27- Nov 2).  I'll be certain to get some photos of the room, but I'm sure *Disney-Kim* you'll want the info before then.  

*Corinne*, just wondering about the wedding.....?  You know how much we enjoy pictures. 

Have a good day and a great week, Groupies!


----------



## sleepydog25

Another cloudy week expected here, but likely to provide very little rain as has been the case all summer.  Last summer, the rain was non-stop; this year, we've had perhaps 1" total since May.  

In other news, here's a link to a DIS thread regarding the WL DVC rumor mentioned earlier.  It's an interesting counterpoint to off-DIS thread:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3304891

*Disney-kim*, have you attempted to see if you can find pictures on the _Disney Resorts_ planning forum?  There's a WL group there, and though their focus is generally the main Lodge, someone might have provided a pic or two of the VWL refurb in the 2BRs.  It's worth a look if you haven't done so yet.


----------



## tea pot

Happy Monday Groupies !

Sunny here just outside of Boston.

I'll be in our Beloved Lodge soon with a dear friend and Disney pal
Sept 14-19 I'll take pics and try to chat up those in the know 
Will report back

We have two 2015 trips planned
First one is over Easter April 2-6
I know how crazy but we've never been down at that time.
Hoping to see the Easter Parade etc. staying at the VGF

Second is .......wait for it..... the ABD Backstage Magic in Sept of 2015 
 My youngest DD and I will be going 
 I've never been to Disneyland and want to walk where Walt walked.
Been thinking of Stopher.
 I still have the Napkin map of DL he drew us at WCC.

Stay well and take care


----------



## Muushka

Hi Joy 

Wow, VGF AND Disneyland next year!  Way to go 
I think we were with you when your map was drawn!





MiaSRN62 said:


> *Joy*...thank you for your kind comments about my daughter's wedding!
> 
> *Muushka*....glad you had a nice get-a-way with family. I myself have been away from the thread for extended periods of time. Since the wedding I've been bogged with work, school and went to FL for a week through early July. I'm not even unpacked from that trip and we've been home since July 5.
> 
> *Corinne*....how was the wedding??!!! Pictures?!!!
> 
> Going to read that thread that was posted now about WL rooms being converted to DVC



Wow Maria, busy gal!



DiznyDi said:


> Good Monday morning Groupies!
> We've had quite a soggy week-end, even though it's Monday, the sun will be a most welcome sight.
> 
> So nice to see you, *Muush*!
> 
> Lets see..... no trips for 2015 planned for us yet.  We'll be celebrating our 40th wedding anniversary next year and are trying to work out a trip to Italy with friends also celebrating their 40th.  I may schedule a May trip, but DDad only has so much vacation time available.
> 
> I've not taken the time to read the thread on the room conversion but have enjoyed reading your comments.
> 
> We'll be in a 2-bedroom for our October trip to the Lodge (Oct 27- Nov 2).  I'll be certain to get some photos of the room, but I'm sure *Disney-Kim* you'll want the info before then.
> 
> *Corinne*, just wondering about the wedding.....?  You know how much we enjoy pictures.
> 
> Have a good day and a great week, Groupies!



Thank you Diane, good to see you too  

40 year anniversary celebrating in Italy with friends.  Doesn't get much better than that.
Congratulations to you and Rich.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney-Kim said:


> Does anyone have actual pics of a 2 bdrm since the remodel...not the ones in Disney files...but real ones? thanks



Someone in this thread just posted a link to a youtube video of one of the 2BR's.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3306266

But be aware that this is not a typical 2BR at VWL - it's one of the very few corner rooms.

We've stayed in a 1BR since the refurb and I'd be happy to post pics if there's anything in particular you're looking for but it's not a 2BR.


----------



## ottawagreg

VWL Groupies,

My OCD behavior is in hyper overdrive.  But I think I have used enough mental energy to calm my obsessive fixation on this topic.  I copied/pasted some thoughts from the other board.  I pop in on that one to see what they are talking about, and I believe they got to 20 pages on this.  So I cherry picked some thoughts that I figured you might find interesting.  I will be done on this for a while now.  It seems lots of folks are affected by it or have lots to say about it.  The most interesting topic I saw, (after I learned I am I a "walmart" disney consumer) was the concierge level idea.  That would be kinda of neat.  Always wondered what the 7th floor looked like looking out on the pool and lake.

greg




I have been reading both threads here and over on the Dis about this rumor. As with all rumor, 50% is truth. With that, I do believe some of the proposed changes will happen.
1. Concierge rooms converted to DVC. Concierge CRO is sooooo expensive I do believe this category is not booked to capacity. Not sure what the vacancy rate is, but I'm assuming pretty high.
2. Refurbishing Artist Point. I know many like it as it is but our last visit there was not good. Overpriced and limited food offerings. I do see a change there. 
3. Tepees? No. 
4. A change in the points chart to accommodate concierge. But what will be cheaper to offset the points for concierge?




It's no secret that, when it comes to VWL, we are 100% biased and happily so. We haven't stayed in the hotel section in many years, and, given the $400+ to stay there, I could understand why this resort - and most other Deluxe resorts - would see reduced occupancy with each price increase. Given changes to our financial circumstances in the last two years, if we hadn't become DVC members, we'd be staying at Moderates by now. That's probably true for many other regular non-DVC visitors.
Time will tell how much of this is rumor, but I'd welcome an increase in the number of villas as a whole.
Refurbishing Artist Point? No. Personally speaking, this is our favorite restaurant on property. Sorry if it falls short for others, but we've never had anything less than stellar food and service there.





I read through 26 pages over there - somewhere in the middle OP I think, posted a rant @ Disney management naming them by name - very bitter.
I assume any new direct DVC sales would have an end date in line w/ VGF & Poly and of course WLV ends in 2042 any thoughts on how they would handle the different use years? 
Disney was ROFRing a lot of BC resale(s) a while ago - wonder if they are planning a BC addition coupled w/ an extension of end date offer and this WLV is a false leak. They've added a lot of DVC inventory by MK (BLT, VGF & Poly) and haven't touched the Epcot/DHS area in a long while - so it seems to me before they build more MK DVC they need more Epcot/DHS. Concierge there makes sense too as the demographic is slightly more adult, IMO.




Commented:
If they do convert rooms, I do not see them making it part of the existing DVC contracts for the resort. Looking at 2016 or later for them to sell. That would be 26 years for the end.
An extension like OKW was a disaster because too many existing owners will never add on. Remember, many owners will be in their 80s or older. either Disney would price an extension so low that management should be fired, or they plan to take points back in 2042. Points are likely to be over $400 per point in 2043 when inflation is factored in.

Reply:
I think this makes sense - maybe they do offer an extension for those who want it, but for all who don't, they get the points back and get to sell them again, perhaps after a massive refurbishment.
They could go on forever with staggered end-dates. Two problems with that though are 1) they are committing to that resorts configuration for another 50 years or so and 2) they have to provide a quality resort experience during periods when an aging resort will need some massive refurbishment (perhaps as harsh a makeover as the Polynesian is getting. If you are a VWL II owner, would you be OK with your resort being torn up for a 18 months or so during a major facelift?
What I don't know is that if you have two different end-dates for one resort, say VWL I and VWL II are they essentially different beasts so that VWL I owners can't book VWL II until 7 months and vice versa?

________________________________________

This was similar to  my thought from the other day.  greg

I just don't see how they can segregate the resort based on a VWL1 and VWL2 scenario. I would think all owners would have to have all access. The only reason I could see creating a VWL2 is for the longer end date. I think everything else would have to be equal.


This is last one and I found it fairly insightful.  greg

They assume that their way of vacationing is the best and all viewpoints there are posted from that perspective. In their view only a true DELUXE experience is worth it and because of DVC the Disney Deluxe resorts are no longer really Deluxe. That is pure rubbish but it is their modus operandi.

The truth is there are all different types of vacationers. Disney knows this. My guess is they have whole marketing departments doing constant analysis on just this..what is the vacationer looking for? If the occupancy rates quoted are correct, it is not for the Disney Deluxe experience..at least not to the level built at the existing price point..which Disney has to maintain if they plan to differentiate their lodging offerings (price point seems to be a big thing over there on that board). 

So, Disney either has to do something that creates the demand for their Deluxe offerings in the cash world or find another way to fill them. If you look at DVC occupancy rates the answer is easy.... If you convert rooms to DVC you increase occupancy (first 2 weeks of December is a down time for most of Disney but not so for DVC rooms...) and costs (only cleaning every 3 days) so in effect if you convert to DVC rooms you have increased occupancy which allows you to make money for onsite sales, you cover maintenance costs that used to be expense, and you generate large cash flow on the front end... 

From a business perspective it makes total sense. The difficulty will be the contracts.

Do they add on to existing contracts like they did with Treehouses? If so, the BWV, BCV, VWL add on's will have to be a discounted price. Simply not enough time left on them. But that may also allow them to hit a market demographic they have currently priced out of? OR, they could do BWV2, BCV2, VWL2, that has contracting into 2070. They would be separate contracts and life with new rooms declared. This is doable because existing DVC space at those resorts is truly separate and in different buildings (unlike Jambo). The beauty of this for DVC is that they could simply allow the 2042 contacts to expire (no extension) and "add" them to the "2" offerings after a refurb and have "new" inventory to sell in 2044 after a year refurb...

As a finance guy, this is fascinating discussion. Simply a great idea. I would love to be on the inside with these conversations.


----------



## twinklebug

Assuming they were to outfit some of the lodge rooms as DVC, and in such a manner that they were the exact same layout as what we have now in VWL, who here would prefer to book in the main lodge over VWL?

Not I. I love the peace and quiet, the fireplaces, the covered walkway, the hidden springs pool right off the back door and of course the VWL lobby. I wouldn't give it up. Not even if they made 1br units with 2 bathrooms over in the lodge.


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> Assuming they were to outfit some of the lodge rooms as DVC, and in such a manner that they were the exact same layout as what we have now in VWL, who here would prefer to book in the main lodge over VWL?
> 
> Not I. I love the peace and quiet, the fireplaces, the covered walkway, the hidden springs pool right off the back door and of course the VWL lobby. I wouldn't give it up. Not even if they made 1br units with 2 bathrooms over in the lodge.


Generally speaking, I'd agree.  However, having stayed concierge level one night at the main Lodge, we might give it a go every once in a while.  The solitude on the 7th floor was more than we expected, and at least our particular room had a spectacular view of Wishes.  Coupled with the service and the decent "free" food, it is an experience we'd repeat given the right set of circumstances.  That said, we love our walk to the Villas:  the topiary, the covered walkway, the lanterns, the crickets, the quiet lobby, the pool, the trees off the balcony.  That is more our style.


----------



## twokats

If they did concierge in WL like they have the DVC concierge at AKL Jambo (which stays booked) I would pay the extra points.  I have stayed at AKL concierge once before and will be there in September before our next cruise.  I love them.

Went to see my surgeon today, He said I am looking good, but still am not fully healed, the graft in my arm is what he was talking about.  I know it is still very weak even after 2 months of therapy, which is still ongoing.  

Dec, 2015 would have been mine and Kati's next trip to WDW, but right now we might be giving it up to plan a Bahama cruise on the Wonder since she will be back in Galveston next year and we would do a trip with both her brothers and sister in law, plus a good friend of her SIL.  That way we can drive down and don't have airfare in the mix.  

Hope everyone is having a good summer.  We have had some very cool temps for July.  Actually was in the 60's and 70's instead of 90's and 100's.  Very unusual.


----------



## Kathymford

I would truly consider being in the main lodge building. I loved Jambo at AKL mostly for this reason.  Also, a chance at a water view off the balcony is intriguing.


----------



## jimmytammy

I would pay a few pts extra for concierge level at VWL.  I wouldnt have strongly considered that had Tammy and I not stayed at The Poly in Concierge back in May.  But that was really nice and that was in a standard room(in comparison to DVC rooms).  So on our upcoming trip to AKL in Aug. we tried to get concierge knowing how it worked but to no avail.  So having the 11 mos window to our advantage, well you know where this is going


----------



## Dizny Dad

Yes, still lurking around on my favorite thread, with my favorite Disney Nuts . . . thanks to all of you for giving me a place I can quickly go in between events here at the mill.

Thought I would let you all in on a quick view of what I drive an hour for every day . . . 





Usually I am alone, but some days there are as many as five of us sharing the space (and air) of my little shipping container.  I think the bars on the windows are to keep lite fingers out at night, but maybe they are just to keep me in . . not sure . . 

No wonder I need a VWL fix more often now . . .


----------



## eliza61

Ok, so my first hurdle was to put aside my love and devotion to the lodge and think about this as a consumer.

Disney is suffering from some major issues that are not getting them the profit margins and/or the occupancy rates they want.

First and foremost, as much as I love the lodge and many of the Disney deluxes, they are extremely and routinely overpriced.  Now for most return visitors we know and accept this and we also find other areas to cut back (such as purchasing dvc) BUT.....

The vacationing public is getting smarter and savvier and the competition is fighting harder for those vacation dollars. 
In the hotel business, the mouseworld's offerings cannot justify the price they need to offer to capture those who are going to routinely wish to stay close to the parks.
Dh and I stayed at the Waldorf Astoria Orlando for a long anniversary weekend.  30% cheaper and the difference is startling.  Now a 4 seasons is set to open in Orlando near Disney in 2015.

the question can be asked, if you did not own DVC would you stay at one of the deluxes.  For many, myself included, not without a hefty discount.  So either way your profit margins disappear. either you give up a big price reduction or you risk moving folks to better offerings.  

The information I've garnered is that most Disney deluxes run at about 70% occupancy.  
converting that inventory to dvc is not going to fix that bleed.


----------



## sleepydog25

eliza61 said:


> Ok, so my first hurdle was to put aside my love and devotion to the lodge and think about this as a consumer.
> 
> Disney is suffering from some major issues that are not getting them the profit margins and/or the occupancy rates they want.
> 
> First and foremost, as much as I love the lodge and many of the Disney deluxes, they are extremely and routinely overpriced.  Now for most return visitors we know and accept this and we also find other areas to cut back (such as purchasing dvc) BUT.....
> 
> The vacationing public is getting smarter and savvier and the competition is fighting harder for those vacation dollars.
> In the hotel business, the mouseworld's offerings cannot justify the price they need to offer to capture those who are going to routinely wish to stay close to the parks.
> Dh and I stayed at the Waldorf Astoria Orlando for a long anniversary weekend.  30% cheaper and the difference is startling.  Now a 4 seasons is set to open in Orlando near Disney in 2015.
> 
> the question can be asked, if you did not own DVC would you stay at one of the deluxes.  For many, myself included, not without a hefty discount.  So either way your profit margins disappear. either you give up a big price reduction or you risk moving folks to better offerings.
> 
> The information I've garnered is that most Disney deluxes run at about 70% occupancy.
> converting that inventory to dvc is not going to fix that bleed.


Agree.  The issue facing Disney is the issue facing the whole of the entertainment industry--how to get customers in the park and make them spend more money.  Much like any other industry in the current market, the focus of Disney has been short-term profits for stockholders first and foremost with strategic plans primarily taking a back seat, not that Disney doesn't have a strategic vision for I'm sure it does.  However, the most sure-fire method to extract quick gains are to cut operating costs which is why we continue to see a lack of emphasis on service due to cutting personnel.  

Workers in a company are almost always the first to be sacrificed to the bottom line (the military has been doing it for decades), and Disney has been no different.  Strategically, it would appear Disney has plans to expand parks and keep us coming back for the next big thing.  What seems to be suffering in small steps is their once stellar reputation for exceptional customer service and value for every "dream" dollar spent.  I'm not singling Disney at all since other entertainment groups (Universal, Six Flags, et. al.) each have serious issues, as well, but I've noticed subtle changes in the past 10 years since I became "Disney-fied."

Their approach to the occupancy rate at their resorts seems to mirror their park strategy:  put more on the menu but to offset that money, find ways to cut costs elsewhere.  On a larger scale, I do wonder if there comes a saturation point for all theme parks not just Disney's.  Universal is expanding (I believe they just opened a huge new on-site hotel), and if you want to visit Diagon Alley, you must pay for admission to both parks.  How long can they (or Disney or Six Flags) continue to ratchet up the price of admission, overcharge for rooms, and expect their fan base to keep up?

I've been all over the map on this post, so my apologies.  However, I think there is a coming crisis in the theme park industry that the strategic plans their parent companies, in general, and Disney, in particular, are kicking down the road in order to inflate stockholder earnings in the present.  Is there a saturation point for Disney?  Is there a coming storm?  If so, how will it affect the Disney experience?  Just musings here.  Now, back to work!


----------



## ottawagreg

eliza61 said:


> Ok, so my first hurdle was to put aside my love and devotion to the lodge and think about this as a consumer.
> 
> Disney is suffering from some major issues that are not getting them the profit margins and/or the occupancy rates they want.
> 
> First and foremost, as much as I love the lodge and many of the Disney deluxes, they are extremely and routinely overpriced.  Now for most return visitors we know and accept this and we also find other areas to cut back (such as purchasing dvc) BUT.....
> 
> The vacationing public is getting smarter and savvier and the competition is fighting harder for those vacation dollars.
> In the hotel business, the mouseworld's offerings cannot justify the price they need to offer to capture those who are going to routinely wish to stay close to the parks.
> Dh and I stayed at the Waldorf Astoria Orlando for a long anniversary weekend.  30% cheaper and the difference is startling.  Now a 4 seasons is set to open in Orlando near Disney in 2015.
> 
> the question can be asked, if you did not own DVC would you stay at one of the deluxes.  For many, myself included, not without a hefty discount.  So either way your profit margins disappear. either you give up a big price reduction or you risk moving folks to better offerings.
> 
> The information I've garnered is that most Disney deluxes run at about 70% occupancy.
> converting that inventory to dvc is not going to fix that bleed.



Eliza,
While I was on the other site reading thru their comments there was a lot time/space spent on this thought.  Many commented that a studio at DVC was much less than a studio at Marriott, Westin, Wyndham, Waldorf, etc.  For example there are W/D units, spa tubs, gas burner stove tops, larger fridges and so on.  Deluxe in WDW is defined differently than deluxe in the the rest of the world.

So I agree with your comments completely.   Having been there in June this year (we always go june/july), I thought park attendance was down in general and the same for WL.  How much, I can't say.  I notice things like congestion at pool, wait times at front desk or valet at front door.  All was a lot more less populated.  To make up the difference in less mousekeeping every three days after the down stroke to restructure rooms for DVC, and then start making money again, not sure how the math works on that.

So that prompts me to ask why they let deluxe companies compete so close to the castle.  If folks pay more for location and easy access to the parks why not force them to stay on the other side of I-4?  The Four Seasons is especially good example of this.  The Mouse gave them the best golf course on the property and allowed a 400+ room hotel to be built minutes from the front door of MK.  I hear from guys running golf courses that will be the most expensive play to stay in all of Orlando, no kids under 21 allowed to stay there, and golf is going for $200.

We went DVC to avoid rack rate, no doubt about that.  If that makes me a wal-mart guy, so be it.  We paid cash for the points we bought.  Not bragging, but not a lot of folks do not have that luxury.  So you are correct, this doesn't seem to help stop loss of revenue or increase the margin of profit.  Timeshare store email came to me today.  They had no new listing for VWL.  It will be interesting the next few years to watch this play out.

greg


----------



## eliza61

ottawagreg said:


> Eliza,
> 
> So that prompts me to ask why they let deluxe companies compete so close to the castle.  If folks pay more for location and easy access to the parks why not force them to stay on the other side of I-4?  The Four Seasons is especially good example of this.  The Mouse gave them the best golf course on the property and allowed a 400+ room hotel to be built minutes from the front door of MK.  I hear from guys running gold courses that will be the most expensive play to stay in all of Orlando, no kids under 21 allowed to stay there, and golf is going for $200.
> 
> We went DVC to avoid rack rate, no doubt about that.  If that makes me a wal-mart guy, so be it.  We paid cash for the points we bought.  Not bragging, but not a lot of folks do not have that luxury.  So you are correct, this doesn't seem to help stop loss of revenue or increase the margin of profit.  Timeshare store email came to me today.  They had no new listing for VWL.  It will be interesting the next few years to watch this play out.
> 
> greg



It will be interesting Greg,
we purchased dvc for the same reasons as you did.  We actually used a credit card lol to pay for ours because it had one of those 0% interest for one year promotions

I think Disney is like many big companies that love immediate short term financial rewards as opposed to us ole DVC'er that view things long term (how can I hedge my cost over the next 15 years).  

The thing that baffles me is that most dvc'ers I know, over time actually spend less on the high mark up items that give you most bang for the buck.  so I would think I wouldn't want more of them.  
long ago I read a article saying that after 5 years we tend to spend less on souvieneers (sp), dining and activities.  Which describes my family to a tee.  When we first went to Disney, we did character meals daily, brought mickey ears and tee shirts endlessly and did a variety of tours.

Now, I'm hard pressed to do a character meal and a shirt has to be really different for me to buy it.  now a lot of that has to do with my kids getting older and after a while you start to say "how many tee shirts do I need".


----------



## horselover

twinklebug said:


> Assuming they were to outfit some of the lodge rooms as DVC, and in such a manner that they were the exact same layout as what we have now in VWL, who here would prefer to book in the main lodge over VWL?
> 
> Not I. I love the peace and quiet, the fireplaces, the covered walkway, the hidden springs pool right off the back door and of course the VWL lobby. I wouldn't give it up. Not even if they made 1br units with 2 bathrooms over in the lodge.



Concierge in the main lodge for a night or 2 just for something different sure, but for a non-concierge stay absolutely not.  I agree with everything you said above.  The villas are a peaceful oasis.  The main lodge as beautiful as it is is not peaceful.  



Dizny Dad said:


> Yes, still lurking around on my favorite thread, with my favorite Disney Nuts . . . thanks to all of you for giving me a place I can quickly go in between events here at the mill.
> 
> Thought I would let you all in on a quick view of what I drive an hour for every day . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually I am alone, but some days there are as many as five of us sharing the space (and air) of my little shipping container.  I think the bars on the windows are to keep lite fingers out at night, but maybe they are just to keep me in . . not sure . .
> 
> No wonder I need a VWL fix more often now . . .



Wow you're truly living in style DisnyDad!    



eliza61 said:


> Ok, so my first hurdle was to put aside my love and devotion to the lodge and think about this as a consumer.
> 
> Disney is suffering from some major issues that are not getting them the profit margins and/or the occupancy rates they want.
> 
> First and foremost, as much as I love the lodge and many of the *Disney deluxes, they are extremely and routinely overpriced.*  Now for most return visitors we know and accept this and we also find other areas to cut back (such as purchasing dvc) BUT.....
> 
> The vacationing public is getting smarter and savvier and the competition is fighting harder for those vacation dollars.
> In the hotel business, the mouseworld's offerings cannot justify the price they need to offer to capture those who are going to routinely wish to stay close to the parks.
> Dh and I stayed at the Waldorf Astoria Orlando for a long anniversary weekend.  30% cheaper and the difference is startling.  Now a 4 seasons is set to open in Orlando near Disney in 2015.
> 
> the question can be asked, if you did not own DVC would you stay at one of the deluxes.  For many, myself included, not without a hefty discount.  So either way your profit margins disappear. either you give up a big price reduction or you risk moving folks to better offerings.
> 
> The information I've garnered is that most Disney deluxes run at about 70% occupancy.
> converting that inventory to dvc is not going to fix that bleed.



Speaking from the perspective of someone that sells it it is rare I get a request for a deluxe anymore.  99% of the requests I get are for moderates especially now that most of the mods have 2 queens instead of 2 doubles.  People just don't want to pay those prices considering how little they are actually in the room.  

If I wasn't an owner it's not likely I'd be paying for deluxe without a really nice discount as you mentioned.  As much as we loved staying in the lodge the first time back in 2008 I could not see our family of 4 crammed into one of those rooms.  The bunk rooms are great when the kids are small but with teenagers not so much.


----------



## ottawagreg

Dizny Dad said:


> Thought I would let you all in on a quick view of what I drive an hour for every day . . .
> No wonder I need a VWL fix more often now . . .



Yeah that is tough, very tight quarters.  I hope you get to sit near the AC unit!  I see they have stenciled the name on the back of the chairs.  They don't want you taking them home to use in the kitchen I'm guessing.  Is this at a steel mill?  Too bad that they don't have single wide mobile unit.  How far to the rest room facilities?  Do you work there as a contractor or hired direct?  I know that a lot of facilities treat contractors rather shabbily.  At least there is an internet connection to reach the outside world.

Hang in there.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

So did everyone see the fall specials for DVC members?  30% off some select caribbean cruises and 7 nights at aulani for 5 nights worth of points.  

I'm very very tempted by Aulani again.  This is the same offer we visited with last time except that was because of all the construction.  Now that's done and we could still enjoy the 7 for 5.  But then I have my PAP for WDW good thru Dec so I had been thinking about Hawaii next year.  Oh the decisions!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Msmithmd said:


> Wondering what people use for photo sharing, and if it is easy to link them in from the iPhone app?  Have to admit I've never tried to post a pic to disboards before.



For posting from my phone I use photobucket.  It's easy to upload the pictures to photobucket from the phone and not bad to post here although I have an android phone and I probably post them using my computer more often.  I like actual keyboards.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dad, glad to see you here, understand how the words work and job keep getting in the way, just know, you are always here in spirit


I have mixed feelings on the quality of Disney these days.  I feel like Disney standards have slipped a bit in the last few yrs., but in comparison to other amusement/theme parks, WDW is head and shoulders above them still.  Does this allow them a pass to let things slip, nope, not at all.  I still expect them to hold the bar high, not only as a DVC owner, but also as an investor.  

I also find myself comparing other hotels to anything DVC, and IMO, I havent found a comparable yet.  So I tend to be partial to DVC resorts, and even within the confines of WDW properties, when staying at non DVC resorts, I find myself comparing, and still, there is no comparison.

Im not sure if there is a point to what I say here other than I am glad we bought into DVC all those yrs back and even with some changes, some good, some not, still glad we took the plunge.


----------



## Dizny Dad

ottawagreg said:


> Yeah that is tough, very tight quarters.  I hope you get to sit near the AC unit!  I see they have stenciled the name on the back of the chairs.  They don't want you taking them home to use in the kitchen I'm guessing.  Is this at a steel mill?  Too bad that they don't have single wide mobile unit.  How far to the rest room facilities?  Do you work there as a contractor or hired direct?  I know that a lot of facilities treat contractors rather shabbily.  At least there is an internet connection to reach the outside world.
> 
> Hang in there.



I work for an engineering firm that has designed all of the material handling equipment for a new high tech pipe mill and finishing facility.  It is a monster job.  I am one of the last of my company on site, mostly for contract issues and final testing.  The pipe that is produced can sell for as much as $110k each.  It is for the unpopular Fracking process; you know, the one that is producing ~750 jobs here at this facility alone.  The systems we have installed are very state of the art, with multiple networks, servers, HMI systems, and data acquisition.  Any pipe in the field can be traced back to its humble beginnings as molten steel, along with knowing every operation, operator, test data, etc about its life as an item with a hole in it.

To answer one more question, the restroom facilities are close (by mill standards), about 100 yds. down the column row. And the chair are ours, so I will be taking them, hopefully sooner than later!



jimmytammy said:


> Dad, glad to see you here, understand how the words work and job keep getting in the way, just know, you are always here in spirit. . . . . . . . . . . .



Thanks.  That is why I visit; to get that Disney feel from my friends!


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> So did everyone see the fall specials for DVC members?  30% off some select caribbean cruises and 7 nights at aulani for 5 nights worth of points.
> 
> I'm very very tempted by Aulani again.  This is the same offer we visited with last time except that was because of all the construction.  Now that's done and we could still enjoy the 7 for 5.  But then I have my PAP for WDW good thru Dec so I had been thinking about Hawaii next year.  Oh the decisions!



I saw.  Unfortunately Nov. during the school year does us no good.


----------



## Granny

Hi Groupies! 


I've been reading the interesting viewpoints and discussions on a couple of topics here.  As always, great sharing of information and opinions. 


As for converting WL rooms to DVC, that would be interesting.  As others have noted, it might make sense for the concierge rooms if they aren't regularly filling them.  And if occupancy is that far off all year round, DVC does present a nice alternative for Disney.  But selling new points at the resort would have to be at a 2042 expiration like all the other ones I would think.  It would be then treated the same in their system like selling the WL points they now have from ROFR and such.  

*Jimmy*...I guess I am in a very tiny minority in that I can't say that we've seen quality slippage at WDW.   I agree that they have dumbed down the menus and I am not a fan of Dining Plans or Free Dining.  But overall, we have had such positive experiences at all of our trips including room cleanliness and CM's have never disappointed.  I'm sure that something will snag at some point but we've been going since 1998 and I can't say that I see a downward trend that so many have seen.  Maybe I just have low standards.  

*DDad*...not the most glamorous office I've seen, especially with five folks in there at times.  It sounds like there is a light at the end of the tunnel for you in that your time there may not last a whole lot longer?  I can see why Disney escapism is part of your daily daydreaming.


----------



## DiznyDi

Sleepy - here's a date for you. We're doing a mother-daughter trip Jan 29 - Feb 7 at VWL.  
2 moms and 2 daughters (adult) are headed south during the cold Ohio winter to hopefully find a little bit of sun and fun.  
Unfortunately DDad is staying home this trip.  Someone has to look after the dog 

Thanks for being the keeper of the list!


----------



## sleepydog25

DiznyDi said:


> Sleepy - here's a date for you. We're doing a mother-daughter trip Jan 29 - Feb 7 at VWL.
> 2 moms and 2 daughters (adult) are headed south during the cold Ohio winter to hopefully find a little bit of sun and fun.
> Unfortunately DDad is staying home this trip.  Someone has to look after the dog
> 
> Thanks for being the keeper of the list!


You're on _The List_, so now it's official.    My pleasure!


----------



## ottawagreg

Dizny Dad said:


> I work for an engineering firm that has designed all of the material handling equipment for a new high tech pipe mill and finishing facility.  It is a monster job.  I am one of the last of my company on site, mostly for contract issues and final testing.  The pipe that is produced can sell for as much as $110k each.  It is for the unpopular Fracking process; you know, the one that is producing ~750 jobs here at this facility alone.  The systems we have installed are very state of the art, with multiple networks, servers, HMI systems, and data acquisition.  Any pipe in the field can be traced back to its humble beginnings as molten steel, along with knowing every operation, operator, test data, etc about its life as an item with a hole in it.



DDad,  I LOVE fracking!  I say continue fracking until there is one ginormous hole in the ground with nothing but a pile of sand at the bottom.  When that is used up we should find new oil and frack there too.  The sand they use for it is Silica sand, and the largest deposit of it in the world is here in my home town, Ottawa, IL.  So there are a few people working here too.

I do piping design and construction projects, work closely with pipe fitters, and very little of pipe used today is made in the USA.  Nearly all of it is stamped CHINA.  So good for you on helping us build America.  Despite the miserable working conditions.

Sleepy,  I have pulled trigger on next summer trip.  We are not going to be frugal and save a few points by staying at another resort.  Out voted 2 - 1 and we are booked at VWL.  June 7 thru June 15, eight nights.  I am blessed.


----------



## Andrew015

sleepydog25 said:


> Agree.  The issue facing Disney is the issue facing the whole of the entertainment industry--how to get customers in the park and make them spend more money.  Much like any other industry in the current market, the focus of Disney has been short-term profits for stockholders first and foremost with strategic plans primarily taking a back seat, not that Disney doesn't have a strategic vision for I'm sure it does.  However, the most sure-fire method to extract quick gains are to cut operating costs which is why we continue to see a lack of emphasis on service due to cutting personnel.
> 
> Workers in a company are almost always the first to be sacrificed to the bottom line (the military has been doing it for decades), and Disney has been no different.  Strategically, it would appear Disney has plans to expand parks and keep us coming back for the next big thing.  What seems to be suffering in small steps is their once stellar reputation for exceptional customer service and value for every "dream" dollar spent.  I'm not singling Disney at all since other entertainment groups (Universal, Six Flags, et. al.) each have serious issues, as well, but I've noticed subtle changes in the past 10 years since I became "Disney-fied."
> 
> Their approach to the occupancy rate at their resorts seems to mirror their park strategy:  put more on the menu but to offset that money, find ways to cut costs elsewhere.  On a larger scale, I do wonder if there comes a saturation point for all theme parks not just Disney's.  Universal is expanding (I believe they just opened a huge new on-site hotel), and if you want to visit Diagon Alley, you must pay for admission to both parks.  *How long can they (or Disney or Six Flags) continue to ratchet up the price of admission, overcharge for rooms, and expect their fan base to keep up?*
> I've been all over the map on this post, so my apologies.  However, I think there is a coming crisis in the theme park industry that the strategic plans their parent companies, in general, and Disney, in particular, are kicking down the road in order to inflate stockholder earnings in the present.  Is there a saturation point for Disney?  Is there a coming storm?  If so, how will it affect the Disney experience?  Just musings here.  Now, back to work!



This nifty little chart shows what Disney ticket prices have done since 1971 and compares it against inflation:





Long and short of it, Disney's ticket prices have increased, on average dating back to 1972, double that of the inflation rate (average of 8% per year vs 4% for inflation).  So we have tolerated these often-times inexplicable increases from day #1, and I suspect that we will continue to do so indefinitely.


----------



## Disney-Kim

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Someone in this thread just posted a link to a youtube video of one of the 2BR's.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3306266
> 
> But be aware that this is not a typical 2BR at VWL - it's one of the very few corner rooms.
> 
> We've stayed in a 1BR since the refurb and I'd be happy to post pics if there's anything in particular you're looking for but it's not a 2BR.



thank you, I have seen this video. nice room! I just wanted to see the updated look and it showed a dedicated bedroom which helped.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday DaveH!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Greg
I know it is is controversial politically, But I am on board for fracking as well.  Our nation is falling apart and we need jobs, we need to keep our $$ here, and we need to get back to where we once were. Supporting this industry should help us along with supporting the farmers, which IMO has been a lack on our fed govt for a long time, both parties.  In other words, let the workers go to work, let them keep what they make, pay their taxes, and we will all be be better off.  Stepping down now

Andrew
Thanks for sharing the chart.  I think we will continue to see the prices go up at this rate as long as folks like us continue to support the theme parks.  And I for one will continue going


----------



## eliza61

Andrew015 said:


> This nifty little chart shows what Disney ticket prices have done since 1971 and compares it against inflation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long and short of it, Disney's ticket prices have increased, on average dating back to 1972, double that of the inflation rate (average of 8% per year vs 4% for inflation).  So we *have tolerated* these often-times inexplicable increases from day #1, and I suspect that we will continue to do so indefinitely.



Once again I think we have to look at the dynamics.

Now, what are your average visitor to the world.  Is it first or second timers?

Most folks I would say are just that (highly unscientific) Disney is not an annual thing but a special ONCE or Twice in a life time thing.  Maybe they go when they are young and then return to take their kids.  In that scenario they really aren't tolerating the increase.  They see it as a one time thing. 

Now, the second scenario are us "crazed" visitors.    for whatever reason we love the world.  But many of us annual visitors have found nifty tricks to offset the ticket price.  

take my family, we use to save for Disney on the assumption that we would happily drop a bucket load of money at the world.  Dining, uber tickets, side entertainment and souveniers.   Just a few years ago our average trip was 9 nights.
Fast forward to recent years.
1) 5 nights is plenty.
2) we rarely and I mean rarely eat TS on site.
3) we get AP's usually we wait until dvc members get a discount 
4) souveniers are lousy, I can't remember the last time I purchased any that weren't a gift and Andrew, I'm a professional shopper.  lol.  I've been known to clear credit cards in anticipation of shopping.  The Galeries Lafayette in Paris has a picture of me enshrined in the store in honor of the damaged my sister and I did there a few years back.   It took the old guy (my dh) months to get his color back from that bill. 

So have we really tolerated the increases or we've just be adapted at mitigating the increases?

Now I have many in my circle of dvc'ers who because of this horrible (my opinion only) new fast pass/ magic band system have absolutely no plans for a trip in 2015.  and I'm talking a crowd that went 2 times a year.


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> Greg
> I know it is is controversial politically, But I am on board for fracking as well.  Our nation is falling apart and we need jobs, we need to keep our $$ here, and we need to get back to where we once were. Supporting this industry should help us along with supporting the farmers, which IMO has been a lack on our fed govt for a long time, both parties.  In other words, let the workers go to work, let them keep what they make, pay their taxes, and we will all be be better off.  Stepping down now
> 
> Andrew
> Thanks for sharing the chart.  I think we will continue to see the prices go up at this rate as long as folks like us continue to support the theme parks.  And I for one will continue going



LOL

Fracking is controversial.  and unfortunately it is not without downsides.  We have th4e Marcellus shale mines here and the community is being destroyed. fire water, toxic streams, and resident's suffering from every thing from skin rashes to dogs dying from diaherra and vomiting.  We have more than 6,000 drills across the state and unlike oil refineries which are usually located in the middle of nowhere or some distance away, these are smack dab in the middle of peoples communities  In New Bedford a huge fight is going on over residents being forced to accept oil and gas rigs on their property.  Imagine being told that no we're not going to offer you fair market value for your property and we're going to force you to let us have a rig on your property.
 

I love the economic boost for sure and God knows they are one of the few industries that still offer wonderful salaries.  the old guy was in oil. starting salaries for refinery workers are easy 60-70K a year.  the old guys rig workers routinely made 100K a year.  It's hard work (shift work, holidays, dirty) but I remember him working refinery shut downs 45 days straight but making 10-12 thousand extra dollars for the shut down.  

As usual, I'm a flip flopper.  Never ask me any thing!!  LOL  of course I keep waiting for my Beverly hill billies moment.  When Sid and Rizzo, find a bubbling brew under the house.


----------



## eliza61

The geyser in the lobby of Disney's Wilderness lodge appears to run from the hotel to a stream outside and then eventually over a waterfall that empties into the pool.  Known as Roaring Rapids, it is actually three separate water systems.

The first feeds the geysers and empties into Bay Lake.
The second system begins at the spring and ends at the walkway near the pool's edge.  and the third system handles the actual pool water.


----------



## tea pot

Dizny Dad said:


> Yes, still lurking around on my favorite thread, with my favorite Disney Nuts . . . thanks to all of you for giving me a place I can quickly go in between events here at the mill.
> 
> Thought I would let you all in on a quick view of what I drive an hour for every day . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually I am alone, but some days there are as many as five of us sharing the space (and air) of my little shipping container.  I think the bars on the windows are to keep lite fingers out at night, but maybe they are just to keep me in . . not sure . .
> 
> No wonder I need a VWL fix more often now . . .




Aw Dad,  boy do you need a little....no  better
 A LOT of Groupie Sunshine!!!  and Pixie Dust 
in your work day!  Hang in there


----------



## twinklebug

Happy Birthday DaveH!


----------



## Dizny Dad

tea pot said:


> Aw Dad,  boy do you need a little....no  better
> A LOT of Groupie Sunshine!!!  and Pixie Dust
> in your work day!  Hang in there



Thanks Teapot.  Tell Mr. Teapot I said Hi.

On another note; I again have made the mistake of posting something that I thought would die off quickly, but comes back to haunt me when I least expect it. 

Here it is, Friday afternoon.  I was hoping to get out early and spend some time with DiznyDi on the back porch, but Noooooooooooo; one of my customers from south of the boarder (yes, the big boarder) changed a conference call from 11:30 AM to 4PM today; and then the picture of my shipping container hideout shows up when I quickly check in on my "_crazed"_ Disney friends, just to remind me that work never ends.  (Thanks *Eliza* for naming them for me).

Oh well, back to Fracking Central . . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Eliza
I understand the fracking issue from the residents standpoint, and I too would be right there with you and your neighbors in dispair.  I guess I should have clarified more on the fracking as I see it, out on our coast of NC, and unfortunately, the seafood industry may suffer from that.  For every 1 good turn, there seems to be 2 bads.

I know not often do we have controversial issues here on the groupies, but when we do, it is civil, and I for one appreciate that.  Dad, no problem on bringing it up, and I will step back down again


----------



## GetMom

Hi friends,
We just started planning a late January Disney trip (our first). I really want to stay at Wilderness Lodge, but we have a family of 5. Does anyone have any clue whether it is too late to rent points to stay in a 1 or 2 br villa the last week in January? It seems like they book so far in advance.  Thanks for any info.


----------



## jimmytammy

GetMom
I would think Jan may not be booked up by this time.  If you let me know your exact dates and what room you are looking at, I can take a look at availability,

and BTW, 
Welcome to the groupies!!


----------



## sleepydog25

GetMom said:


> Hi friends,
> We just started planning a late January Disney trip (our first). I really want to stay at Wilderness Lodge, but we have a family of 5. Does anyone have any clue whether it is too late to rent points to stay in a 1 or 2 br villa the last week in January? It seems like they book so far in advance.  Thanks for any info.


Late January is a real possibility at this time, I would think, but don't hesitate too long.  The hardest time to get a VWL reservation is during the Christmas holidays, but given you're going later that that, you might be able to find a 1BR or 2BR for your trip.  Good luck, and *WELCOME!!*


----------



## DiznyDi

GetMom said:


> Hi friends,
> We just started planning a late January Disney trip (our first). I really want to stay at Wilderness Lodge, but we have a family of 5. Does anyone have any clue whether it is too late to rent points to stay in a 1 or 2 br villa the last week in January? It seems like they book so far in advance.  Thanks for any info.



Just yesterday I reserved a 2-bedroom lock-off January 29 - Feb 2.  Our friends will be leaving and DD and I will be staying in the lock-off portion until the 6th.  We're hoping to stay in the same room and not have to check-out/check-in again.

Good luck!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

My Disney chuckle of the day.....I'm on the tram from the rental cars to the terminal in the Minneapolis airport early this morning.  As soon as we start moving a couple declares it's just like a ride at Disney!   Then at the exact same moment they both turn to look at their late teen or early 20's son and smile.  And he continues to just stare off into space.  I'm guessing some of that might have been due to the early hour of the day he had to get up.  Lol


----------



## MarlaSingersLaundry

DiznyDi said:


> Just yesterday I reserved a 2-bedroom lock-off January 29 - Feb 2.  Our friends will be leaving and DD and I will be staying in the lock-off portion until the 6th.  We're hoping to stay in the same room and not have to check-out/check-in again.  Good luck!



We're staying Jan 25-31 in a one bedroom.  Call MS and see if they will link the reservations.  Hopefully you won't have to change rooms.


----------



## DiznyDi

The MS CM I spoke with said they can't link the reservation.  Said to check at check-in.  They don't expect it to be a problem.... but you never know.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary rfassett & Rebecca!!!!


----------



## twokats

rfassett & Rebecca, I hope your anniversary is the best.


----------



## Corinne

MiaSRN62 said:


> Corinne[/B]....how was the wedding??!!! Pictures?!!!



It was truly amazing! The stunning venue (*a castle*!!) the weather, and of course, my gorgeous daughter in law and handsome son, all of it was perfection!  everyone had so much fun! 

I have an album on FB, if anyone is interested, PM me


----------



## tea pot

*Congratulations! Corinne
*
Glad to hear that it was Magical 

A Castle  Oooh sounds wonderful
We went to a beautiful wedding at the Crane Castle  
in Ipswich in June it was beautiful.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Anniversary rfassett & Rebecca!!!!


I'm a day late, but congrats, nonetheless!  And since I may or may not be on the road to WDW in a couple of days, *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!* to *BWV Dreamin.*


----------



## michyi

Hello I am booked to stay at VWL-studio from 12/5-12/10. I moved from BC when the RO discounts came out... saved a bunch of money. 

1. Does anybody have pics of the refurbished studios at VWL? I saw what is posted on the WL/VWL forum, but was wondering if there were more pics out there.

2. I know the studio room is small, so would I be better off trying to get a room at BWI?  I'm leaning toward the VWL because I love Christmas, but wondering if the extra room would be beneficial. 

3. When going to Epcot, do you take the boat to CR and the monorail, or just ride the bus? 

4. What is a good room to request? My dd (6 years old) really, really wants a dock (balcony) LOL. Is there a room closer to the lobby that also has a decent balcony in the VWL-studio room? 

Thanks


----------



## sleepydog25

michyi said:


> Hello I am booked to stay at VWL-studio from 12/5-12/10. I moved from BC when the RO discounts came out... saved a bunch of money.
> 
> 1. Does anybody have pics of the refurbished studios at VWL? I saw what is posted on the WL/VWL forum, but was wondering if there were more pics out there.  I don't think anyone on here has yet taken pics of a refurbished studio, but perhaps others know of available pics.
> 
> 2. I know the studio room is small, so would I be better off trying to get a room at BWI?  I'm leaning toward the VWL because I love Christmas, but wondering if the extra room would be beneficial. I believe the difference in room size won't matter as much as you might think, though others might disagree.  What I do know for certain, however, is that during the Christmas holiday season, there is no more magical place to stay than at the Wilderness Lodge.  Hands down, it has the most Christmas-y feel to it than any other resort (Grand Floridian comes close), and if you're looking to feel in the Christmas mood while at Disney, WL/VWL is the place to be outside the Magic Kingdom.
> 
> 3. When going to Epcot, do you take the boat to CR and the monorail, or just ride the bus? Generally, we drive, but when we don't, it's a 50/50 proposition of whether we take a bus or the boat to CR/monorail to Epcot.  I will say that bus service overall at WL has been good in the decade or so I've been staying there.
> 
> 4. What is a good room to request? My dd (6 years old) really, really wants a dock (balcony) LOL. Is there a room closer to the lobby that also has a decent balcony in the VWL-studio room? As a general rule, request a lakeside, close to the pool/courtyard room on floors 2 - 4.  Obviously, there are no guarantees of any request (asking for a particular room number isn't recommended), but if you should get one of these studios, you'll enjoy it.
> 
> Thanks


Welcome,* michyi*!  Glad you dropped in!  I've responded to your questions above in red.  Couldn't answer everything, but hopefully I helped a bit.  You'll love VWL at Christmas!


----------



## Polynesian27

sleepydog25 said:


> Welcome,* michyi*!  Glad you dropped in!  I've responded to your questions above in red.  Couldn't answer everything, but hopefully I helped a bit.  You'll love VWL at Christmas!



I'm in the same boat!  I posted a new thread on the resort pictures group asking for pictures of the new rooms at VWL.  My wife and I will be there in December too, can't wait!! Here is the link, hopefully people will post soon!!  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3309958


----------



## michyi

I will be following your post! Thanks


----------



## michyi

Thank you Sleepydog25! I appreciate your answers.


----------



## sleepydog25

Polynesian27 said:


> I'm in the same boat!  I posted a new thread on the resort pictures group asking for pictures of the new rooms at VWL.  My wife and I will be there in December too, can't wait!! Here is the link, hopefully people will post soon!!  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3309958


Hopefully, you'll get your pics, and welcome to you, too, *Polynesian27*!  We Groupies hope you and *michyi* will visit our thread often. . .drop in and sit a spell in a rocker on the VWL porch (spittoon optional) with your favorite libation and get to know us (and us you).  All that's required to enjoy our Groupies is a love of the Lodge (or even an huge interest ).  If you like, we can include you in our listing on page 1 of trips, cruises, birthdays, and anniversaries.  Just PM me or *jimmytammy*.  Good luck finding your pics!   


			
				michyi said:
			
		

> Thank you Sleepydog25! I appreciate your answers


  You're very welcome!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies michyi and Polynesian27!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Well Groupies, with the storms over the week-end, we lost our internet for several days.... We're back up and running this evening!

Wishing *rfasset and rebecca* a very Happy Anniversary!

WELCOME *michyi* and *Polynesian27* so happy to have you join us!


----------



## Polynesian27

Hi Sleepydog, Jimmytammy & DiznyDi and thanks for the warm welcome! My wife and I will be at VWL Dec 6-13, please add us to the list!!  We are so excited to see the lodge decorations for Xmas.  My parents will be joining us along with my 2yr old son and soon to arrive second son!!! Yes we're crazy I think but we will have extra help lol!  Does anyone have any experience with infants at the lodge?  Are there any quiet areas to go on walks for nap time in the stroller that are paved?  Any other advice will be great, he will be 3mo old when we visit in December!!  Great thread and thanks for welcoming me to the group!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Polynesian27 said:


> Hi Sleepydog, Jimmytammy & DiznyDi and thanks for the warm welcome! My wife and I will be at VWL Dec 6-13, please add us to the list!!  We are so excited to see the lodge decorations for Xmas.  My parents will be joining us along with my 2yr old son and soon to arrive second son!!! Yes we're crazy I think but we will have extra help lol!  Does anyone have any experience with infants at the lodge?  Are there any quiet areas to go on walks for nap time in the stroller that are paved?  Any other advice will be great, he will be 3mo old when we visit in December!!  Great thread and thanks for welcoming me to the group!!


I'll add you to our list on page 1*, and welcome again!  VWL is perhaps the quietest resort of them all at the World, so finding quiet times and areas there shouldn't be an issue for you.  Further, there is a paved bike/walking path between the Lodge and Fort Wilderness with only the occasional stroller or cyclist which would be perfect for your stroller outings.  The path often features wildlife (deer, rabbits, turtles, and even a hawk once) and is approximately a mile one way.  You'll love it!  

*Done!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday BWV Dreamin!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Wishing *BWV Dreamin* a very *Happy Birthday*!
Enjoy your special day!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday BWV  Dreamin!!!*


----------



## twinklebug

Happy Birthday BWV Dreamin'


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday BWV Dreamin!!! * ​


----------



## tea pot

*Happy Happy Birthday   
    BWV Dreamin  *


----------



## tea pot

jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the groupies michyi and Polynesian27!!!!



Oh Boy New Groupies!!!!!


----------



## michyi

Thank you for the warm welcome! 

I am looking at the photos of WL/VWL with Christmas decorations and I keep thinking each spot will be perfect for my Christmas card. I have like 20 "perfect" Christmas card spots. My kids will never pose nicely and smile for that many photos! 

I don't want to wish away time, but I am definitely looking forward to our trip! 

How far is it from the villas to the mug station for my morning coffee? I won't make coffee in my room.


----------



## twinklebug

michyi said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome!
> 
> I am looking at the photos of WL/VWL with Christmas decorations and I keep thinking each spot will be perfect for my Christmas card. I have like 20 "perfect" Christmas card spots. My kids will never pose nicely and smile for that many photos!
> 
> I don't want to wish away time, but I am definitely looking forward to our trip!
> 
> How far is it from the villas to the mug station for my morning coffee? I won't make coffee in my room.



800 feet, maybe? It really depends on what part of the villas you're in. We like the units closest to the main lodge for drink runs. When we're located at the end of the hall, the drink cups are usually empty by the time we return to the villa  (but there's really not much difference in distance, so go figure that one out.)

You'll love the villas at Christmas time. They change the music in the main lodge over to a more holiday themed version of itself, and the kids may even get a chance to sit with Santa at the tree over there. I'm not sure when he arrives, or for how long he stays, but it looks fun.

You don't need or want 20 posed pictures of kids anyway - in time it's so much better if they're making faces, pulling hair or giving the grumpy face to re-live the memories just as they were...


----------



## twokats

Birthdays and newbies!!!

Happy Birthday BWV Dreamin


And 
to the newcomers


----------



## whositsandwhatsits

Hi Groupies, 

I've been lurking for a bit and thought it was time to jump in.  We are not DVC owners, but rent from fabulous owners each trip.

We are staying at VWL October 20-27 and I am SO excited!!! From everything I've read, it sounds like a fantastic time awaits. We have 2 little guys, so we are looking forward to being near MK and exploring all that is offered on grounds (including FW).  

I look forward to getting to know the friendliest group on the boards .

~Anne


----------



## jimmytammy

whositsandwhatsits said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> I've been lurking for a bit and thought it was time to jump in.  We are not DVC owners, but rent from fabulous owners each trip.
> 
> We are staying at VWL October 20-27 and I am SO excited!!! From everything I've read, it sounds like a fantastic time awaits. We have 2 little guys, so we are looking forward to being near MK and exploring all that is offered on grounds (including FW).
> 
> I look forward to getting to know the friendliest group on the boards .
> 
> ~Anne



Welcome to the groupies whositsandwhatsits!!!!
You dont have to be an owner to belong, just have a love of the Lodge


----------



## whositsandwhatsits

jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the groupies whositsandwhatsits!!!!
> You dont have to be an owner to belong, just have a love of the Lodge



Thank you!!!  We are super excited! I am looking forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## ottawagreg

Hello michyi and Polynesian27 and whoistsandwhatsits!

I don't have the cool graphics but I offer a friendly "How ya doin?"

It really is one of the nicest place on the world wide web.  Did not know a soul when I jumped in and everyone treated me with with kindness from the get go.  I am sure it will be your experience too.

greg


----------



## michyi

You guys are making me love WL without even having been there yet.


----------



## sleepydog25

whositsandwhatsits said:


> Thank you!!!  We are super excited! I am looking forward to getting to know everyone!


Welcome to our friendly band of Groupies!  Like Greg, I was warmly welcomed a couple of years ago and have found this group to be genuinely caring to the point where many have become fast friends and hold mini-meets both at Disney and beyond. You've a right to be excited about visiting our beloved Lodge as it is the original glue that first connects us. We hope you'll get to know us and let us get to know you--and that goes for each of our new visitors. I do regret to inform you, however, that your initiation fee is due within two weeks, payable to moi. Thanks to a recently negotiated discount offer, the normal $50 fee has been reduced to $35. ;-)  Again, welcome!


----------



## whositsandwhatsits

sleepydog25 said:


> Welcome to our friendly band of Groupies!  Like Greg, I was warmly welcomed a couple of years ago and have found this group to be genuinely caring to the point where many have become fast friends and hold mini-meets both at Disney and beyond. You've a right to be excited about visiting our beloved Lodge as it is the original glue that first connects us. We hope you'll get to know us and let us get to know you--and that goes for each of our new visitors. I do regret to inform you, however, that your initiation fee is due within two weeks, payable to moi. Thanks to a recently negotiated discount offer, the normal $50 fee has been reduced to $35. ;-)  Again, welcome!



LOL!!! Do you accept paypal? 



ottawagreg said:


> Hello michyi and Polynesian27 and whoistsandwhatsits!
> 
> I don't have the cool graphics but I offer a friendly "How ya doin?"
> 
> It really is one of the nicest place on the world wide web.  Did not know a soul when I jumped in and everyone treated me with with kindness from the get go.  I am sure it will be your experience too.
> 
> greg



Thank you!!  




michyi said:


> You guys are making me love WL without even having been there yet.



Agreed!!!!  This thread is really confirming that we made the absolute right choice.


----------



## Granny

Welcome *whositsandwhatsits*, *michyi* and *Polynesian27*!!!

While it does seem a bit self-aggrandizing to call ourselves the friendliest bunch on the DIS Boards, I will admit that (to paraphrase Will Rogers), I've never met a Groupie I didn't like!    

Groupies  ...I've been running around the country the past couple of weeks so hard to find time to be here.  I flew up to Providence last weekend to accompany my daughter on her drive to our home in St. Louis.  That was a nice two day trip.  

Then on Thursday we drove down to New Orleans which is her new location for work.  DW & I are in the Big Easy now helping DD settle in to her new place.   

Oh, and we just happen to be eating way too much jambalaya, gumbo and beignets!  

Hard to believe it is already August, isn't it!  This year is flying by! 


To the new Groupies...you will love VWL at any time of year but Christmas is definitely a special time.  Enjoy it, and make sure you take time from the hustle and bustle of a WDW trip to enjoy the sights and sounds of this wonderful place.


----------



## Corinne

Happy Saturday Groupies, and a big  to all our new groupies!

Question regarding MDE.....all of my info, resort and dining reservations, magic bands, friends and family......poof....gone

Has anyone had this issue? I have never had a problem before.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> Happy Saturday Groupies, and a big  to all our new groupies!  Question regarding MDE.....all of my info, resort and dining reservations, magic bands, friends and family......poof....gone  Has anyone had this issue? I have never had a problem before.



I've read.about some people having that problem.  Personally I've had to relink reservations before but it's always found them again.  I think others have said there's would be gone and then just reappear some time later.


----------



## Corinne

Thanks for the response Kathy...I will try to be patient!  Not too easy for me!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Corinne*...I have had trouble ALL week with phone, web site and MDE. My room reservations are ALL GONE as of today on the website. I called Tech Support and the CM told me "Mickey was busy making magical enhancements to the website".  I was freaking out for a minute thinking we lost our rooms. 

How did the wedding go??!!! Was thinking about you!


----------



## MiaSRN62

HAPPY BIRTHDAY *BWV DREAMIN*


----------



## ottawagreg

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3293939

hello fellow groupies, I came across this last night.  In case you missed it, you may find it worthwhile to have a look at the pictures.  Especially those new to our group and have not yet had the opportunity to visit there and see first hand how nice it is.

greg


----------



## jimmytammy

For those having issue seeing ressies and FPs on MDE, we too are having same.  I have friends who arrived yesterday and said system was down there as well, CMs couldnt pull up info.


----------



## michyi

sleepydog25 said:


> Welcome to our friendly band of Groupies!  Like Greg, I was warmly welcomed a couple of years ago and have found this group to be genuinely caring to the point where many have become fast friends and hold mini-meets both at Disney and beyond. You've a right to be excited about visiting our beloved Lodge as it is the original glue that first connects us. We hope you'll get to know us and let us get to know you--and that goes for each of our new visitors. I do regret to inform you, however, that your initiation fee is due within two weeks, payable to moi. Thanks to a recently negotiated discount offer, the normal $50 fee has been reduced to $35. ;-)  Again, welcome!



The check is in the mail.


----------



## sleepydog25

michyi said:


> The check is in the mail.


I'll be looking for it!  

 A quick note to say we are at the World now (arrived yesterday), and we're staying at BLT in a 1BR to allow my 14-yr old DD to have her own bathroom.  (Priorities!) Lovely suite, great view from 11th floor overlooking pool and lake, and crowds have been small in the mornings at MK, except for New Fantasyland.  More to come when I have time!


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> I'll be looking for it!
> 
> A quick note to say we are at the World now (arrived yesterday), and we're staying at BLT in a 1BR to allow my 14-yr old DD to have her own bathroom.  (Priorities!) Lovely suite, great view from 11th floor overlooking pool and lake, and crowds have been small in the mornings at MK, except for New Fantasyland.  More to come when I have time!



Enjoy! Hoping you have a moment to snap a pic of your view and upload, even if it has rain (there's something magical about those Florida storms)


----------



## ottawagreg

sleepydog25 said:


> I'll be looking for it!
> 
> A quick note to say we are at the World now (arrived yesterday), More to come when I have time!



Sly, will you have time to take a boat ride to WL?  Curious about construction over there?  Enjoy your trip!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> Enjoy! Hoping you have a moment to snap a pic of your view and upload, even if it has rain (there's something magical about those Florida storms)


I have snapped dozens of pics, but so far have had no time (or when time, no energy) to upload a pic to share.  But, I'll endeavor to do so soon.  Our view is tremendous, and I took a shot of the pool with the early dawn sky in the background this morning.  

 Crowds have been much better than we anticipated.  We arrived Sunday around 9:30, checked in at BLT, then went to MK.  Despite having to wait to get our APs verified and in the system (Disney can manage millions of FPs but can't seem to figure out how to let you validate your own AP that you purchased online), we found no masses of people in most of MK for the first 2-3 hours. . .except in New Fantasyland.  We walked on Pirates, waited 10-15 minutes for SM, HM, Buzz, and others.  We were stunned.  Basically the same story yesterday, too, as we spent the a.m. in MK then the p.m. in DHS.  Almost didn't do the latter as a deluge hit as we were driving over.  Waited in car for 15 mins, then opted to brave the elements.  Good decision!  Rain let up after half an hour.  Did our three FPs and came back to the resort.   More to come later!

 Greg:  It's in the plans, but not til the last day.  Hopefully, I can give you a report then.


----------



## tea pot

*Sleepy*

Glad to hear the updated news of our happy place
and thanks for taking the time to report in. 
Enjoy the Magic


----------



## Corinne

Have fun *Sly!!* I look forward to any photos you decide to share!


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks *sleepy* for your update/report!  Enjoy your time at the World.  We'll miss you while you're gone but will try to keep things going on the thread in your absence.

DDad and I spent a few days in Virginia visiting our son for his birthday.  He and his wife are moving into a new apartment.... on the fourth floor.....without any elevator!  I counted 60 steps to get to their floor.  Boy would I hate to make that trip on grocery day.  They have a lovely corner apartment with a wrap-around balcony and a wonderful view of the surrounding countryside.  

In regard to MDE and Magic Bands, as yet we've experienced no difficulties.  While making our dining reservations, the CM did 'lose' one of the reservations and said IT was making 'enhancements' to the system.  Hopefully those experiencing problems will see them resolved.


----------



## sleepydog25

Another good day at the World!  EMH at Epcot, lunch at Marrakech, FPs, dinner at Il Molino, and then we opted to drive over to our beloved Lodge.  No construction going on at all.  Fountain/stream in lobby operating normally, as was the waterfall, and the streams to the pool and geyser.  No sign of anything.  We did notice the handicap access pool chairs, and I can't recall if those were installed before or not, including two at the Hidden Springs pool.  Luv mentioned as we were leaving that she saw a sign saying "Wilderness Lodge Open House," but we didn't check it out.  Perhaps we will when we return for dinner Friday night.  Otherwise, all seemed well at our other home.  May not get pics uploaded while here as we're either busy or resting.  Perhaps we'll get a chance soon.  We're enjoying BLT tea pot!


----------



## BlueFairy

Hi.  Dropping in to say hello.  I'm mostly a lurker here, but stay connected over on the WL FAQ on the Resorts board.  

We are finishing up 3 nights at the WL.  I'm happy to report that everything is picture perfect!  We walked over and took a look around the Carolwood Pacific room today and DD6 fell in love.  Such a cozy place.

The construction is non-existent for now. I did ask at Concierge about the plans.  They plan to be down from "September to November" with a pool closure.  No details on specifics, except to say they are adding an enclosure.  He suggested that details from higher up are sketchy and contractors won't be pinned down.  He would not confirm that August construction is out of the question, but did say the closure is scheduled for September.  Reassuring, but not exactly concrete.  Anyway, that's the latest.  The Resort board Lodgers wanted to know.  Thought it might help someone here.


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy and Blue Fairy
Thanks for the updates on VWL/WL construction.  Always curious as to the goings on at "home" and eagerly waiting for the end result.  

Sleepy
Friends from back home arrived Sat and had exact same issues with APs.  Apparently its system wide.  We are having difficulty finding our dining ressies for the last few days. 

We are flying to WDW Sun-Thurs for a 1st time stay at Kidani and cant wait


----------



## DiznyDi

Welcome BlueFairy and thanks for reporting your observations! Enjoy the balance of your stay.  Regardless of the number of days, a WDW vacation always goes by too quickly.

JT, I'm getting excited for you! Better get those bags out and start packing.  We've had a pleasant stay at Kidani.  Be forewarned - the quiet pool is far from quiet - more like a cruise ship with games for kids and loud music.  But very entertaining, just not quiet.  Perhaps in the evening things settle down a bit.....


----------



## eliza61

Welcome to our new groupies.

Sly, don't make me stark you for the pictures.  LOL.  Glad you guys are enjoying BLT.  We did the Contemporary for the first time this past May.  I never really had any desire to stay there as I never cared for the theme but I gotta say it was really nice.


Question for groupies,

Does anyone have plans on doing Aulani?  I went to Hawaii, many many moons ago (at 16) with a youth group and all I can remember is the horrendous plane ride from JFK.  It was so god awful long.  lol.


----------



## Dizny Dad

eliza61 said:


> . . . . . . . . Does anyone have plans on doing Aulani?  I went to Hawaii, many many moons ago (at 16) with a youth group and all I can remember is the horrendous plane ride from JFK.  It was so god awful long.  lol.



As far as I could tell, in both of our trips to Ko Olina (one stay at the Marriot during Aulani construction, and one stay in the hands of the Mouse) the Island was no closer the second time compared to the first, so expect the same time travel ordeal as before; just concentrate on what is at the end of the trip.

What is so terrible about 10 hours or so at 30,000 ft. in an aluminum tube surrounded by gasoline with a little one behind you kicking the seat all the way to Hawaii?

BTW, there is an area at Aulani that is "For Adults Only".  My advice - Use It!


----------



## sleepydog25

BlueFairy said:


> Hi. Dropping in to say hello. I'm mostly a lurker here, but stay connected over on the WL FAQ on the Resorts board.
> 
> We are finishing up 3 nights at the WL. I'm happy to report that everything is picture perfect! We walked over and took a look around the Carolwood Pacific room today and DD6 fell in love. Such a cozy place.
> 
> The construction is non-existent for now. I did ask at Concierge about the plans. They plan to be down from "September to November" with a pool closure. No details on specifics, except to say they are adding an enclosure. He suggested that details from higher up are sketchy and contractors won't be pinned down. He would not confirm that August construction is out of the question, but did say the closure is scheduled for September. Reassuring, but not exactly concrete. Anyway, that's the latest. The Resort board Lodgers wanted to know. Thought it might help someone here.


Thanks for the report and welcome, BlueFairy!  My observations echo yours.  

 Eliza, I'll try to get you some pics.  Perhaps I can get some loaded this p.m.  We're busy in the parks most of the day then resting up in the evenings before hitting another park at night.  So far, we've been to MK three times, DHS twice, and Epcot & AK both just once in our 3.5 days.  We're headed back to MK again this evening for our FPs:  SDMT, SM, BTMR.  The parks are crowded to be sure, but nothing unusual for summer, and as per every time we go, hitting any EMH or rope drop in the morning allows us great opportunities to hit the major rides before the masses show up.  We rode EE today three times straight, and it was still 15 minutes before non-EMHers were allowed in.  We headed straight over to Khali Rapids where the line was already out to the primary walkway in Asia since the ride didn't open until 9.  They opened the ride a little early, so by 9:15 we were soaking wet.  After that, we walked through the Jungle Trek, hopped on Safari, and did Primeval Whirl before heading to Yak & Yeti for lunch.  We were there by 10:50.  After that, the crowds were too large and the weather too hot, so back to the room for a break.  By the way, It's a Bug's Life is currently closed with a wall surrounding the Tree of Life, so no good photo ops, either.  Plus, it makes the walkways more condensed ergo crowded.

 More on BLT:  We love the convenience factor and have liked the room layout and the friendliness of the staff--they've been superb.  We will definitely stay here again in the future.  However, as my DD14 said yesterday when we visited the Lodge, "next time we come, I want to stay here." It's the only place she's known, and it holds a special emotional attachment for her as it does for luv and me.  Of course, I say that and for our trip in Sept, luv and I will be staying at VGF and one night at BCV.  Well, we want to see them all eventually.  One of the nicer features of BLT is that they have a DVC sales center in the lobby which came in handy today.  We used our DVC card for 10% off at Yak & Yeti but the server failed to return my card, and I forgot to get it back.  When I bought an item at a CR shop, I didn't have my card (luv had hers, thankfully), and we were told they could print one on the premises at the sales center.  Five minutes later I had a new card in hand.  

 In other news, the DVC reps at BLT said that they couldn't say much about when sales for Poly would begin but hinted it would be opening in 2015 with sales also beginning in 2015, so we're figuring the timing would be much like with VGF when sales started in late spring/early summer and the resort opened in October.  Just a guess, though.  They didn't seem to think the new DVC rooms at WL were an actual item on the agenda at this point, joking about them hearing rumors on various non-official Disney forums via bus drivers, etc.   I took some pics of the work at Poly, and they do seem to have quite a bit to do as yet.  Lots of construction walls, unfinished lagoon suites, and the like.  The lobby is shrunken due to reworking the main fountain, and even the Poly sign in front of the resort is covered.  I wouldn't want to be staying there right now.

 Off to the pool for some rays and a nap.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

eliza61 said:


> Question for groupies,
> 
> Does anyone have plans on doing Aulani?  I went to Hawaii, many many moons ago (at 16) with a youth group and all I can remember is the horrendous plane ride from JFK.  It was so god awful long.  lol.



We visited in Dec of 2012 and I was seriously tempted by the offer they have going on for this fall!  I imagine thinking of the plane ride from the east coast to Hawaii is similar to my thoughts when I contemplate Europe from the west coast.    For us Hawaii is about the same as heading to WDW.  

And we loved the resort!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Sleepy*....enjoying reading of your adventures! Good to hear you are enjoying BLT! Keep the trip logs coming 

Thanks also *BlueFairy* for you the updates and glad you are having a nice time!


----------



## tea pot

eliza61 said:


> Welcome to our new groupies.
> Question for groupies,
> 
> Does anyone have plans on doing Aulani?  I went to Hawaii, many many moons ago (at 16) with a youth group and all I can remember is the horrendous plane ride from JFK.  It was so god awful long.  lol.



*Eliza* We have talked about going as a family. 
The Newlyweds went there for their honeymoon in May
and just loved it. Yes I know they may have been looking
from rose colored glasses but my DD has been to Hawaii twice,
We have been blessed with two family trips to Maui and the Big Island
and Tina loved Aulani the best and would return in a heartbeat
to stay mostly at the resort. They did do 3 tours,
Pearl Harbor, Horseback riding and a Sunset snorkeling cruise.




			
				[B said:
			
		

> Dizny Dad[/B];52021309]
> What is so terrible about 10 hours or so at 30,000 ft. in an aluminum tube surrounded by gasoline with a little one behind you kicking the seat all the way to Hawaii?




*No Seriously* ......
*OK Dad* if we meet up again Please Please don't mention that to Tina
She does have a terrible fear of flying but what a trooper she is.
 (We have had some brown bag blowing action in the past thank God for a understanding flight crew)
So she broke up the flying time with a one day stop in Las Vegas because the flight were much cheaper.  
San Francisco is a nice stop over.

The short answer is Go For It


----------



## Corinne

Dizny Dad said:


> What is so terrible about 10 hours or so at 30,000 ft. in an aluminum tube surrounded by gasoline with a little one behind you kicking the seat all the way to Hawaii?





It's what keeps me from planning a trip there!


----------



## blossomz

Just found out bobbiwoz and I are going on the Bahamas 2015 member cruise!!!  Who else is!?!?!?


----------



## bobbiwoz

blossomz said:


> Just found out bobbiwoz and I are going on the Bahamas 2015 member cruise!!!  Who else is!?!?!?


Me! but you know that!

Bobbi


----------



## blossomz

bobbiwoz said:


> Me! but you know that!
> 
> Bobbi


----------



## Granny

Hey guys!  

Where in The World would this be?


----------



## Granny

Man, I'm missing this look!


----------



## blossomz

Granny said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Where in The World would this be?



Why...this would be Coronado Springs!


----------



## Corinne

Happy Saturday Groupies!  We are going to have another gorgeous weekend here in MA!  *Sleepy* sounds like you're having another great vacation! 

*Jimmy* are you all packed??

Enjoy your weekend everyone!


----------



## sleepydog25

Unfortunately, we're hitting the road in about an hour.  It has been fun, but it's time to get back to reality. . .for about six weeks!   Longer trip report to follow.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday to rfasset DW Rebecca!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne
Not packed yet, but it wont be long now

Sleepy
Safe travels!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Rebecca!!*


----------



## Granny

blossomz said:


> Why...this would be Coronado Springs!



Yes, it is the beautiful lobby of that lovely resort! 



sleepydog25 said:


> Unfortunately, we're hitting the road in about an hour.  It has been fun, but it's time to get back to reality. . .for about six weeks!   Longer trip report to follow.



Glad you had a good visit at the World, and hope you have a safe trip home.  




jimmytammy said:


> Corinne
> Not packed yet, but it wont be long now



Safe travels, Jimmy.  Have a great trip...I think you will really enjoy Kidani.


----------



## Corinne

sleepydog25 said:


> Unfortunately, we're hitting the road in about an hour.  It has been fun, but it's time to get back to reality. . .for about six weeks!   Longer trip report to follow.


*Sleepy* I noticed we miss you and *luv * by one day in September! 




jimmytammy said:


> Corinne
> Not packed yet, but it wont be long now



 have a safe trip!  I haven't stayed at Kidani, but I was pleasantly surprised at how much I enjoyed AKL, I'm sure you will too!


----------



## jimmytammy

I know there has been a bit of discussion around the DIS about not finding ressies and such so I explored a little on the WDW website.  If you go to My Disney Experience, then My Itinerary, you can find each day with FPs and dining.  To find times and dining ressie #s, you hit view details.  Takes a few minutes longer to navigate, but sets the mind at ease


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday Rebecca!* Enjoy your special day!

JT and family, have yourselves a wonderful time at Kidani!  Safe travels!

And safe travels to you, too, sleepy and luv.


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday Rebecca

Sleepy and Luv, glad you had a good trip.


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> *Sleepy* I noticed we miss you and *luv * by one day in September! have a safe trip!


Too bad we will miss you!  *Luv *has an annual girls' trip with friends she's known for years (the group that brought us together, actually), so I spend a couple of days with her, drive to Melbourne and spend a few days with my daughter and her family, then we head back home.  And thanks to all for the kind wishes of safe travels--we are back in our humble abode, and the Feline Four are thrilled we have returned.  We've a very gracious and kind-hearted neighbor who watches over them in our absence, so they're well-loved in our absence, but they do go a little crazy once we're back.   x 4 is about right.

One final note for the night:  it was 93F and mostly sunny until we got about three hours from home when we caught up to the weather pattern around here.  By the time we arrived home in the mountains, it was 60F, foggy, and rainy.  Welcome home!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Man, I'm missing this look!  http://s171.photobucket.com/user/VWL_Granny/media/VWLCouch_zps48cf5dee.jpg.html



You might be the only one Granny.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Man, I'm missing this look!


To be fair, I've not seen the refurb in person, but based on the pictures, I will miss the old school look.  It's not that I don't think the Villas needed updating--they certainly did.  However, I liked the darker colors, the homey feeling, the Lodge-esque atmosphere, and the quaint touches of dark green & red.  Based on what I've seen--again, only in multiple sets of pictures--the color palettes have lightened to the point of they're approaching a beach-y look, and of that I will not be a fan.


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> To be fair, I've not seen the refurb in person, but based on the pictures, I will miss the old school look.  It's not that I don't think the Villas needed updating--they certainly did.  However, I liked the darker colors, the homey feeling, the Lodge-esque atmosphere, and the quaint touches of dark green & red.  Based on what I've seen--again, only in multiple sets of pictures--the color palettes have lightened to the point of they're approaching a beach-y look, and of that I will not be a fan.



Must be a guy thing, cause I am in line with Granny and Sly on this one.  I too have not sen the refurbished rooms yet, only pics, but I def. miss the old look.  I am not much on the beach-y stuff either.

Well, next post will be in WDW from Kidani.  Promise, I will do all I can to stay in touch.  Its a short trip so time will be of essence, but I should be able to at least post in early am/late pm.  If photobucket and my phone will cooperate I will try to get some pics on too

See yall on the other side!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Must be a guy thing, cause I am in line with Granny and Sly on this one.  I too have not sen the refurbished rooms yet, only pics, but I def. miss the old look.  I am not much on the beach-y stuff either.
> 
> Well, next post will be in WDW from Kidani.  Promise, I will do all I can to stay in touch.  Its a short trip so time will be of essence, but I should be able to at least post in early am/late pm.  If photobucket and my phone will cooperate I will try to get some pics on too
> 
> See yall on the other side!


Have a great trip, Jimmy!  It was hotter than blazes down there last week (imagine that in Florida. . .in the dead of summer ).  Have fun and say hello to the giraffes!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> To be fair, I've not seen the refurb in person, but based on the pictures, I will miss the old school look.  It's not that I don't think the Villas needed updating--they certainly did.  However, I liked the darker colors, the homey feeling, the Lodge-esque atmosphere, and the quaint touches of dark green & red.  Based on what I've seen--again, only in multiple sets of pictures--the color palettes have lightened to the point of they're approaching a beach-y look, and of that I will not be a fan.





jimmytammy said:


> Must be a guy thing, cause I am in line with Granny and Sly on this one.  I too have not sen the refurbished rooms yet, only pics, but I def. miss the old look.  I am not much on the beach-y stuff either.



I don't think just a guy thing - I also miss a lot about the old look especially the better attention to detail.  

I _think_ Granny was being a little more specific to the item very prominently displayed in his picture.    At least that's what I was commenting about.  




jimmytammy said:


> Well, next post will be in WDW from Kidani.  Promise, I will do all I can to stay in touch.  Its a short trip so time will be of essence, but I should be able to at least post in early am/late pm.  If photobucket and my phone will cooperate I will try to get some pics on too
> 
> See yall on the other side!



*Have a great time Jimmy! * Most of our stays at AKV have been Jambo but we usually visit Kidani - love Sanaa - and I enjoyed a few nights there a couple of years ago and completely lucked out with my standard view studio being at the start of the Pembe Savannah.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> You might be the only one Granny.





sleepydog25 said:


> To be fair, I've not seen the refurb in person, but based on the pictures, I will miss the old school look.  It's not that I don't think the Villas needed updating--they certainly did.  However, I liked the darker colors, the homey feeling, the Lodge-esque atmosphere, and the quaint touches of dark green & red.  Based on what I've seen--again, only in multiple sets of pictures--the color palettes have lightened to the point of they're approaching a beach-y look, and of that I will not be a fan.





jimmytammy said:


> Must be a guy thing, cause I am in line with Granny and Sly on this one.  I too have not sen the refurbished rooms yet, only pics, but I def. miss the old look.  I am not much on the beach-y stuff either.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> I don't think just a guy thing - I also miss a lot about the old look especially the better attention to detail.
> 
> I _think_ Granny was being a little more specific to the item very prominently displayed in his picture.    At least that's what I was commenting about.




*Kathy*...yes you are right...I was referring to the "ugly" couch and was being a bit of a troll, trying to elicit a little fun on the thread and hopefully luring Muush out of hiding.  

*Sly & Jimmy*....I've seen the refurb in person, and I will say that I don't get the "beachy" feel from it.  It is different, it is definitely lighter, but as I recall it doesn't have the pastel tones like BCV or BWV.  

I am not an overall fan of the refurb as I liked the darker color scheme, carpeted "family room" and green cabinets (which have now been changed to a color that I guess you could call beige, ecru or cream).

I guess it's like anything else in life, things change over time.  After all, I don't look the same as I did in 2000 either.


----------



## sleepydog25

Okay, the new couch might look a little better. . .but I want my dark earth tones back.  Hmmph!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> *Kathy*...yes you are right...I was referring to the "ugly" couch and was being a bit of a troll, trying to elicit a little fun on the thread and hopefully luring Muush out of hiding.
> 
> *Sly & Jimmy*....I've seen the refurb in person, and I will say that I don't get the "beachy" feel from it.  It is different, it is definitely lighter, but as I recall it doesn't have the pastel tones like BCV or BWV.
> 
> I am not an overall fan of the refurb as I liked the darker color scheme, carpeted "family room" and green cabinets (which have now been changed to a color that I guess you could call beige, ecru or cream).
> 
> I guess it's like anything else in life, things change over time.  After all, I don't look the same as I did in 2000 either.



I was wondering if Muushka would appear to comment.  I know she loved that couch sooooooo much!  

This is my "ugly couch" of the refurb.  Cream colored back with autumn leaves.  I guess ugly isn't the right term but to me it epitomizes the lack of the old railroad camp theme.  It's the one thing that really really bugs me in the rooms.  Bought off the rack instead of one of the lovely Disney custom items so often found in the hotels.    








sleepydog25 said:


> Okay, the new couch might look a little better. . .but I want my dark earth tones back.  Hmmph!



Sleepy - hopefully you'll like it better than you think.  I'd say that overall it was better than I feared - just so generic.  And poor workmanship.    That's the part that is so sad for our beloved VWL.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I was wondering if Muushka would appear to comment.  I know she loved that couch sooooooo much!
> 
> This is my "ugly couch" of the refurb.  Cream colored back with autumn leaves.  I guess ugly isn't the right term but to me it epitomizes the lack of the old railroad camp theme.  It's the one thing that really really bugs me in the rooms.  Bought off the rack instead of one of the lovely Disney custom items so often found in the hotels.
> 
> <img removed>
> 
> Sleepy - hopefully you'll like it better than you think.  I'd say that overall it was better than I feared - just so generic.  And poorly workmanship.    That's the part that is so sad for our beloved VWL.



 I don't care for that carpeting either - looks like it was bought off of woot. The couch isn't' much better: I'd have to say that the new is just as bad as the old, where one had too much going on, the other is too plain & makes it look like someone forgot to finish coloring in the picture.

What I did like were the table (part of which is in your pic), the additional bed in the studios and the nice faucet added to the bathroom. I loved the old pump style the SSR treehouses have, and the new one reminds me of those even though they're a modern version.

Just remember, with time, carpeting gets changed out, paint is painted over and the people "in charge" move on.  The next refurb will go better.


----------



## blossomz

I miss our old mismatched furniture and most of all...our stencils!  It made it so homey....


----------



## sleepydog25

blossomz said:


> I miss our old mismatched furniture and most of all...our stencils!  It made it so homey....


Exactly!


----------



## jimmytammy

Boy Granny, you sure did stir the pot with that old couch pic(BTW, I love how we can all rib each other, and no one takes offense)

We have a great view at Kidani!! Watching the giraffe and his buddies out there now.  BTW, Sleepy I mentioned your name and one of the giraffe said something about a fee

We were early on arrival, got our rental along with insurance.  We never rent a car so not sure if the lady helping us saw us coming or not, but she talked us into insurance that ended up costing more than he car itself.  Any thoughts on this?  At this point its done but would like to know for the future.  Got checked in quick, headed to MK, rode Mine Train, literally had one minute to spare with our FP time(you know how they give you 15 mins past your time, we had one minute left in that time, just made it).  Really cool ride, a little tame, but like the rocking motion and the back and forth of the track, but the real stars of the show are the animatronic dwarves.

Rode Space Mt  then headed out to get groceries.  

Did something this AM havent done in awhile, room service, and CaptDs african infused flavors french toast, mmmmmm

Headed to Epcot a little later after exploring Kidani.


----------



## sleepydog25

You're right, JT--this group has always been accepting and drama-free, able to kid each other without stepping on toes or anyone taking offense.  _That's_ what makes this the most genuinely friendly thread on the DIS.  Yeah, I said it.  By the way, if the giraffe's DISboards name is "NoNeck," then tell him he owes me, umm, the group $50.  

I don't know about your own auto insurance policy, but most of them allow coverage for rental cars under the existing terms.  If you didn't know for sure, then getting the insurance was the right call.  Before you rent next time, though, be sure to ask your insurance company--I'm guessing you'll already be covered.  

We mostly had the same thoughts about SDMT:  fun, engaging, and worthy of repeated rides at this point since it's new.  However, in terms of sheer excitement it ranks well below the MK standards of Space Mtn and BTMR but is better than Splash Mountain (and far less stinky).  

Have fun and stay cool!


----------



## JPDtheJD

Hi you guys. I finally booked our trip for next summer and requested "near elevator" hoping to get one of those dedicated 2 br corner rooms. Is there any other way to try and be sure to get that sort of request? I don't think "corner room" was an option when I called.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> We were early on arrival, got our rental along with insurance.  We never rent a car so not sure if the lady helping us saw us coming or not, but she talked us into insurance that ended up costing more than he car itself.  Any thoughts on this?  At this point its done but would like to know for the future.



I agree with Sleepy on this one...your personal car insurance or your homeowners probably covers you on this.  I've rented cars many times and always waived the insurance.  On the other hand, I never had an accident in one (knock on wood) so I don't know if I was smart or not.  I think it is a big profit opportunity for the car rental companies (which is why you got the big sell on it).  Kind of like the additional warranty they try to sell you when you buy a $20 electrical item at Best Buy.


----------



## Granny

JPDtheJD said:


> Hi you guys. I finally booked our trip for next summer and requested "near elevator" hoping to get one of those dedicated 2 br corner rooms. Is there any other way to try and be sure to get that sort of request? I don't think "corner room" was an option when I called.



I would stick with "near elevator".  If you request specific rooms then if they don't have them available they will put you anywhere.  At least with close to the elevators, they have a lot of rooms to work with.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Happy birthday Rebecca!*


----------



## MiaSRN62

Granny said:


> I agree with Sleepy on this one...your personal car insurance or your homeowners probably covers you on this.  I've rented cars many times and always waived the insurance.  On the other hand, I never had an accident in one (knock on wood) so I don't know if I was smart or not.  I think it is a big profit opportunity for the car rental companies (which is why you got the big sell on it).  Kind of like the additional warranty they try to sell you when you buy a $20 electrical item at Best Buy.



We checked in to this a long time ago. We have 21st Century car insurance and this is what is on their website:

<<<< If I rent a car do I need to purchase the Rental Car Company insurance?

*If you have a policy with us and at least one of the vehicles on the policy has physical damage coverage (Comprehensive and Collision coverage), we will provide coverage for physical damage to a rental or temporary loaned vehicle up to the broadest coverage available under the policy for any one of the vehicles insured. *So if you have a vehicle insured with us with $500 deductibles on Comprehensive and Collision coverage, the rental vehicle would also have Comprehensive and Collision coverage subject to the same $500 deductibles.

This extension of coverage applies to automobiles, mini-vans, pick-ups/vans and "SUV" or Sport Utility Vehicles of less than 10,000 lbs. G.V.W. (or load capacity of less than one ton.) If you are renting "U-Haul" or "Ryder" type rental trucks you must obtain coverage from the rental company (subject to state exceptions).

The vehicle must be rented and driven within the coverage territory of the policy which includes the United States, its territories or possessions, Puerto Rico, or Canada and coverage for rented vehicles will not exceed 30 days.>>>>>>>


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> Got checked in quick, headed to MK, rode Mine Train, literally had one minute to spare with our FP time(you know how they give you 15 mins past your time, we had one minute left in that time, just made it).  Really cool ride, a little tame, but like the rocking motion and the back and forth of the track, but the real stars of the show are the animatronic dwarves.
> 
> Rode Space Mt  then headed out to get groceries.
> 
> Did something this AM havent done in awhile, room service, and CaptDs african infused flavors french toast, mmmmmm
> 
> Headed to Epcot a little later after exploring Kidani.


Glad you liked the Mine Train! We did too...wish it was longer!!!

and oh my *Jimmy*....that African infused french toast sounds amazing!!!! Have fun!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

A little late, but happy birthday, Rebecca!

Here are a few observations from our trip to the World from which we got back Saturday. . .just in time for three solid days of rain, fog, and low 60s as the high temp.  Thankful for the rain, but really?  Three days?  Tomorrow will be the fourth.

*BLT* - Loved it!  Though it's not as welcoming as our beloved Lodge, it's still a wonderful resort.  You simply can't beat the convenience and location.  The CMs there were superb, and the BLT pool is way better than Hidden Springs (sorry!).
*Crowds* - Typical for this time of year, but we were a bit surprised they weren't worse at MK during the mornings.  Crowds the first couple of hours at MK each time were as small as I've ever seen. . .unless you were in New Fantasyland.  There is a mad dash from rope drop to SDMT, although they now walk you down Main Street all the way to the Castle before letting you loose.  Beyond NF, you can just about walk onto most other rides for the first two hours or so.  At the other parks, the crowds were more concentrated throughout the park; forget about TSM unless you have a FP or are willing to wait at least 45 mins at rope drop.  We made rope drop at DHS one morning, headed straight to TSM, and the line was already past Wandering Oaken Trading Post and was posted at 60 minutes for standby.
*Food* - Overall, no worse than last time which is to say that the dumbing-down of the menus hasn't grown significantly worse.  There are still quality meals out there, but you have to search for them.  Sometimes, you find them in the most unexpected places.  For example, the best meal I had was at Kona which hadn't impressed me in the past.  However, their lamb chops were perfectly cooked, plentiful, and accompanied by superb sides. . .and they're cheaper than most other places serving lamb.
*Magic Bands* - Ours worked mostly as advertised except for a few instances.  I kept getting flagged the first three parks into which we went, but after that third time, my band worked fine.  *Luv's* band worked great for two days, then she was flagged twice before they went back to working well.  My daughter had no issues.  They're a pain to wear, and sometimes you have to take them off to make them seat properly on the reader, but overall they did work.  I give them a B grade.
*FastPass+ *- Honestly, we had no issues.  All our FPs were as we had reserved them, and we even changed our last day's FPs roughly 36 hours out and had no issues.  On some levels, I like having guaranteed FPs at a time we chose.  On the other hand, attempting to gauge your time between rides and balance that with other activities takes away some of the spontaneity.  We also learned a good lesson:  always use your Tier 1 FP in DHS on TSM if you love that attraction.  That same day of the 60-minute wait after rope drop (which we didn't do), RnR was a 20-min standby, and that's what we had chosen as our Tier 1.  Live and learn.  We had one rough spot with SDMT in MK the first day.  We arrived and it was shut down due to weather.  An hour later we came back only to find there was a technical difficulty.  The CMs said not to worry, that our FP time would be good whenever we came back later that day, but we were distrustful.  However, sure enough, a few hours later we came back and the FPs worked perfectly.
*MyDisneyExperience App* - We found it useful, and the wait times were fairly accurate.  HOWEVER, people really need to get their noses out of their phones and iPads and tablets to watch where they're walking.  I can't tell you how many times we had to dodge people engrossed in some electronic device.  The worst offenders were parents attempting to guide huge strollers AND look at their phones, pads, or tablets.

Okay, that's it for now.  Off to finish dinner!


----------



## Corinne

*Jimmy* SDMT sounds perfect for wimpy me!  It was down during our FP time in June, but we left the park before trying to ride again. Hopefully we will ride it next month! Have fun!

*Sleepy* I am  at your stinky splash mountain remark, it's so icky haha! Nice to hear you enjoyed BLT. Our older son would like to try it some time.


----------



## Corinne

DH and I have our anniversary dinner planned at California Grill next month. I'm beginning to think it's going to be too gourmet for me, lol. I have always wanted to see the castle/ fireworks from there....I'm probably overthinking this!  

If I do change the reservation, I was thinking about Narcoosies for our anniversary dinner, and then maybe heading to the Top of the World lounge later in the week, (that is if it is still open to members not staying at BLT).

I welcome your thoughts and suggestions!


----------



## ottawagreg

sleepydog25 said:


> *MyDisneyExperience App* - We found it useful, and the wait times were fairly accurate.  HOWEVER, people really need to get their noses out of their phones and iPads and tablets to watch where they're walking.  I can't tell you how many times we had to dodge people engrossed in some electronic device.



Amen to that Sly!  On our trip this summer I could see a collision coming from several feet away.  So I stopped walking and stayed in place.  The guy kept coming at me in full stride, texting the whole time.  At the last instant I put my hands up and called out to alert him.  He stopped short but he would could have just as easily walked into a brick wall.

On a side note, we stayed in a refurbed studio for six nights.  I had no complaints at all.  I liked the colors just fine.  The sofa is all solid brown color and I think it fit perfect.  On the other hand i think paisley and plaid combos are acceptable.  Just sayin.....


----------



## ottawagreg

Corinne said:


> DH and I have our anniversary dinner planned at California Grill next month. I'm beginning to think it's going to be too gourmet for me, lol. I have always wanted to see the castle/ fireworks from there....I'm probably overthinking this!
> 
> If I do change the reservation, I was thinking about Narcoosies for our anniversary dinner, and then maybe heading to the Top of the World lounge later in the week, (that is if it is still open to members not staying at BLT).
> 
> I welcome your thoughts and suggestions!




We have dined at Narcoosies and I enjoyed it very much.  The dining room is not real big but it is quaint and inviting.  The are two levels, and lower is on the outside wall facing the water.  There is a boardwalk on the outside also.  I believe that Mouse pipes in the music for wishes, if you are outside you can watch the show and hear the cricket tell you that wishes do come true.  I'm still waiting personally, but that is another topic.

Anyway, I thought the food was very good and our server was very prompt and quite friendly.  Menu is steak and seafood which is always good, IMO.  It's not cheap but I didn't feel like I got ripped off when leaving.  We have a ressie there this Christmas time.  Looking forward to it.

If you go to the California Grill please share your thoughts on it.  It has been on my list but we have not made it there yet.  I have heard it is over priced, but it can't be worse the the Yachtsman Steak House at the YC resort.  There I did feel like I got fleeced.  I have seen a lot of pics posted by a guy on the other board and the Cali Grill looked real nice.  Think there are seats the look in on the kitchen area.

As far as I know TOW lounge is open to DVC folks staying on property using points.  There are a few times they may black out non BLT guests (Independence Day, New Years Eve, etc.).  September stay, you should be good to go.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Corinne said:


> DH and I have our anniversary dinner planned at California Grill next month. I'm beginning to think it's going to be too gourmet for me, lol. I have always wanted to see the castle/ fireworks from there....I'm probably overthinking this!
> 
> If I do change the reservation, I was thinking about Narcoosies for our anniversary dinner, and then maybe heading to the Top of the World lounge later in the week, (that is if it is still open to members not staying at BLT).
> 
> I welcome your thoughts and suggestions!



*Corinne*....we have done CA Grill twice now. Just not feeling it as much as the hype. The second time I dined there I was actually not feeling well, but went anyway due to the $20 cancellation. I woke up that morning ill so it was too late to cancel. So when I chose to eat a very light meal and deferred on alcohol, I got a bit of a frown from our server. He seemed a bit disinterested in us because we were not overly hungry that night. I have never tried Narcoosies...but it seems more romantic to me?? It is on my "to-do" list. I'm sure others would disagree with me about CA Grill. It was nice....but didn't quite live up to the talk I had heard.


----------



## Corinne

Thanks for the replies *Greg* and *Maria*.  I think I want to try Narcoossee's, but the only times available on our anniversary are 5:45 and 9:20rolleyes.... I wanted to see fireworks! 

Plus the other wrinkle, (and this is super dumb, because I thought my commando planning days were well behind me,) but we have a FP for SDMT for 5:30!  This fast pass plus nonsense may just put me ovaaaa the edge! 

My reasonable self knows we will have plenty of chances to ride it, but the control freak in me wants to have it all!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> DH and I have our anniversary dinner planned at California Grill next month. I'm beginning to think it's going to be too gourmet for me, lol. I have always wanted to see the castle/ fireworks from there....I'm probably overthinking this!
> 
> If I do change the reservation, I was thinking about Narcoosies for our anniversary dinner, and then maybe heading to the Top of the World lounge later in the week, (that is if it is still open to members not staying at BLT).
> 
> I welcome your thoughts and suggestions!



I vote for keeping the Cali Grill reservation although we've never eaten at Narcoosees.  Over the years I've eaten at Cali Grill many times and never had a bad meal.  In May we had our belated Anniversary dinner there although neither of us were too hungry and didn't order a big full dinner.  The sushi there is delicious!  I've always thought it was on the same level as Narcoosees and I wouldn't feel overwhelmed in anyway.  You'll still see the kids there with their park balloons.    It probably is my favorite restaurant onsite (although we haven't eaten at them all).  And the fireworks view is better there than at TOTWL to be honest since it is a little more of a direct view and BLT/TOTWL is further off to the side.


----------



## Corinne

Thanks *Kathy*, come to think of it, I believe I booked our dining reservation after reading your post about your anniversary dinner there! I think I will likely keep it. But I do want to try Narcoossee's as well, I will keep checking online and if a later time slot opens up maybe I will change. Thanks again!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey All!!  Watching the animals come strolling out for breakfast while drinking my coffee makes for a very nice AM An observation...AKL Kidani seems a bit loud, not complaining mind you, just comes across that way.  Noises from above, doors slamming, etc., just general stuff, so it seems the sound insulation may be a bit thin.  Not upset, just seems a bit noisier than BLT,VWL, OKW and BWV.

Ok, I am going to throw in some random shots, tried yesterday to no avail


From our room









The birthday boy and girl, CaptD and TammyNC


----------



## sleepydog25

Glad you're having fun, *JT*!  Keep the pics coming.  While I know it's three days early, let me be the first to say, HAPPY BIRTHDAY, TAMMY!


----------



## Corinne

DiznyDi said:


> Yea! Corinne.  So very glad your wait list came through for you!  We'll be there 4-13.  What are your dates?  It's never too early to plan a meet



Oh my goodness, *Di!!!*. My apologies, I just saw this post from July now! We will be at VWL Dec 6-10 let's meet!!!!!


----------



## Corinne

*Jimmy*thanks for sharing photos! Hope Casey and Tammy are enjoying birthday week!


----------



## DiznyDi

Wishing Tammy and Casey a very Happy Birthday!  So nice you'll be celebrating in WDW!
Thanks for posting the pics!  Looks like the animals are in plentiful supply.

Corinne - not to worry - we have lots of time to plan a Dec. meet.  I'll send a pm closer to the date and we can try to arrange a time/place.  Anyone else traveling then and would like to meet?  Chime in - we'll make it work!


----------



## Corinne

DiznyDi said:


> Corinne - not to worry - we have lots of time to plan a Dec. meet.  I'll send a pm closer to the date and we can try to arrange a time/place.  Anyone else traveling then and would like to meet?  Chime in - we'll make it work!



 you're at the VWL too, correct?


----------



## DiznyDi

Corinne said:


> you're at the VWL too, correct?



Is there anywhere else to be at Christmas? 

Cool and rainy, again in Ohio.  It would be nice to see the sun, maybe another day...


----------



## jimmytammy

Had a great day yesterday!   Tammy and Tearsa did some major pin trading  We ate San Angel for lunch, then went to HS, rode Star Tours where Tearsa met up with a friend whom is a certain guy in white who hangs around this fellow in black, maybe Darth is his name and this same fellow is sorta goofy acting as well  Very lively indeed!

We rode TSM, and Tearsa got us VIP seats for Beauty and the Beast, turns out the guy sitting next to me was Belles very proud and very loud whistling Dad, apparently it was the 1st time he had seen her perform the role.  So that was cool.

We rode ToT then headed back to AKL.  It was a bit late to eat a full fledged meal so we went to the Sanaa lounge and ordered the bread service, mmmmm.  As we are sitting there, Tammy says she recognizes the couch as pics she saw from Di and Dad recently

Photobucket is not cooperating this am, so I will try to get a few photos up tonight if time allows.


----------



## jimmytammy

Here we go
Bread service at Sanaa


TnT pin trading


----------



## Corinne

DiznyDi said:


> Is there anywhere else to be at Christmas?
> 
> Cool and rainy, again in Ohio.  It would be nice to see the sun, maybe another day...



Haha, nope! Rainy and cool here in MA too!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Here we go
> Bread service at Sanaa
> 
> 
> TnT pin trading


You should go ice skating, JT!    Love, LOVE the bread service at Sanaa--we did it as an appetizer the night we had dinner.  Sanaa has become one of my favorite dining spots in the World.  Good food, wonderful service, and usually great wildlife to watch.


----------



## jimmytammy

We went to The Wave for breakfast then MK today, did a LOT of pin trading, got in a few attractions, then headed to Trails End for dinner before a carriage ride.  The driver headed down the trail towards the Lodge and we were excited, but alas he had to turn back, but we saw deer along the way.  So close and yet so far from home

Tonight, on the bus back to the front of Ft Wilderness, the driver put on a special message stating there was a special guest on board celebrating a Bday, pretty neat, what made it all the more special, it was the voice from the monorail speil.  

We also met some other friends of Tearsa, one is the show director for Beauty and the Beast at HS, the other is Oaken from Frozen, soon to be the fulltime driver of the dragon from the new MK parade.  Just neat meeting some CMs with some upfront jobs, and they still love WDW.  Makes me want to be here all the more working.


----------



## jimmytammy

And, and, anddddddd
Happy Birthday to my lovely bride of 24 years, TammyNC!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday Tammy!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Tammy !!!* 

Jimmy...thanks for the pix...they are always welcome!


----------



## Happydinks

Our first visit back to the Board in a VERY long time - and it's your Birthday!  Looks like you all are having a great trip - hope that it's been a wonderful and joyous day for you!


----------



## DiznyDi

Wishing *Tammy *a very Happy Birthday! Enjoy your special day!

Thoroughly enjoyed seeing your pictures, *JT*. What a nice trip you've had!

Hey *Leslie*, so nice to see you!  It has been a day or two since you've checked in.   Hope all is well with you and Bob.  Any Disney plans in the works with you?


----------



## Happydinks

DiznyDi said:


> Hey *Leslie*, so nice to see you!  It has been a day or two since you've checked in.   Hope all is well with you and Bob.  Any Disney plans in the works with you?



It's good to be back!  We have a trip planned for October this year.  It's been a roller coaster for almost a year.  We were in Disney last October and got called back home because of my Mom.  She ended up passing away a week after her birthday in November.  Then of course, working in a CPA office, the world could come to an end between Jan 1 and Apr 15 - and I would never know it. Put that on top of an accountant who quit mid tax season...It's just been a very crazy stressful last year, which has kept us away from almost everything, including the Boards.  Hoping that this coming fall will bring about some sanity in our lives .  Glad to see the familiar names along with some new ones here!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Happy birthday Tammy!*​


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday Tammy


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twokats said:


> Happy Birthday Tammy



Just a quick hi Kathy!  Hope that your therapy is still going well and that your arm is getting stronger every day.


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday Tammy!!!*


----------



## jimmytammy

Good to see you HappyDinks!  Remember, once a groupie, always a groupie


----------



## eliza61

*happy birthday tammy!!  Here's hoping all your wishes come true​*


----------



## twinklebug

Happy Birthday Tammy!!!


----------



## twokats

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just a quick hi Kathy!  Hope that your therapy is still going well and that your arm is getting stronger every day.



HI!!!

I am to be re-evaluated Monday plus I see my surgeon so I will know a lot more then.  I still lack on some range of motion, but I think I can live with what I have.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twokats said:


> HI!!!
> 
> I am to be re-evaluated Monday plus I see my surgeon so I will know a lot more then.  I still lack on some range of motion, but I think I can live with what I have.



That's all good news and I hope the check up goes well!  When DH had his rotator cuff surgery it took lots of time to get his range of motion back - he really thought he had gotten as far as he could but as time went on he continued to gain.  Hopefully you can have a similar situation but it's awfully nice to reach a point that you know you can work with after a long rehab.


----------



## MiaSRN62

twokats said:


> HI!!!
> 
> I am to be re-evaluated Monday plus I see my surgeon so I will know a lot more then.  I still lack on some range of motion, but I think I can live with what I have.



Some good news *Kathy*! Hopefully you will continue to get stronger with some improved range of motion.


----------



## ottawagreg

Hello Groupies.  I am getting ready to pack it in for the evening.  Four consecutive days golfing, and my back is sore.  The weather in Illinois has been completely awesome.  The best summer for weather that I can recall in my fifty-five years.  I have not been here in awhile, so I am trying to catch up.  

My belated *Happy Birthday* to Tammy.  Did you spend your birthday at WDW?  If so that is a very nice way celebrate.  I don't have any awesome clip art like most of you folks.  So I guess bold font will have to do.  I have Disney graphics envy when I see all the great postings here.  

Hello Happydinks! Don't recall seeing that name before.  I should have thought of something snappy and cool like that.  I have no imagination.  October should be a great time of year to vacation in Orlando.  The heat has to be done with, and there appears to be no hurricanes on the horizon.  So good for you.  Hope your trip is a great one.

We are starting to plan our Christmas trip, our first time at the castle during the holiday season.  Looks like we are in for new experience.  Many of our most favorite restaurants are already booked.  Kat4 recommends Cali Grill but no luck for now.  Any way I am wondering about Monsieur Paul.  Does anyone here have an opinion or an experience to share.  All I can tell is that I may have to sell my golf clubs to pay the check.  Four dollar signs!  Yikes!!  My daughter wants to go.  Have a hard time telling her no sometimes.  

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## MaryJ

ottawagreg said:


> Hello Groupies.  I am getting ready to pack it in for the evening.  Four consecutive days golfing, and my back is sore.  The weather in Illinois has been completely awesome.  The best summer for weather that I can recall in my fifty-five years.  I have not been here in awhile, so I am trying to catch up.
> 
> My belated *Happy Birthday* to Tammy.  Did you spend your birthday at WDW?  If so that is a very nice way celebrate.  I don't have any awesome clip art like most of you folks.  So I guess bold font will have to do.  I have Disney graphics envy when I see all the great postings here.
> 
> Hello Happydinks! Don't recall seeing that name before.  I should have thought of something snappy and cool like that.  I have no imagination.  October should be a great time of year to vacation in Orlando.  The heat has to be done with, and there appears to be no hurricanes on the horizon.  So good for you.  Hope your trip is a great one.
> 
> We are starting to plan our Christmas trip, our first time at the castle during the holiday season.  Looks like we are in for new experience.  Many of our most favorite restaurants are already booked.  Kat4 recommends Cali Grill but no luck for now.  Any way I am wondering about Monsieur Paul.  Does anyone here have an opinion or an experience to share.  All I can tell is that I may have to sell my golf clubs to pay the check.  Four dollar signs!  Yikes!!  My daughter wants to go.  Have a hard time telling her no sometimes.
> 
> Have a great week everyone!



We have been to Monsieur Paul twice and all I can say is Yes, it's expensive but it's worth every penny! It may very well be Disney's  TRUE best kept secret! We ate there for my birthday one year and had a table by a window with a view of Illuminations. Not a completely unobstructed view, but better than what was outside because it was raining at the time!

I can't remember what we had to eat, but I do remember that it was delicious! If you can save up the $$$$, I say try it.


----------



## eliza61

ottawagreg said:


> My belated *Happy Birthday* to Tammy.  Did you spend your birthday at WDW?  If so that is a very nice way celebrate.  I don't have any awesome clip art like most of you folks.  So I guess bold font will have to do.  I have Disney graphics envy when I see all the great postings here.
> 
> 
> We are starting to plan our Christmas trip, our first time at the castle during the holiday season.  Looks like we are in for new experience.  Many of our most favorite restaurants are already booked.  Kat4 recommends Cali Grill but no luck for now.  Any way I am wondering about Monsieur Paul.  Does anyone here have an opinion or an experience to share.  All I can tell is that I may have to sell my golf clubs to pay the check.  Four dollar signs!  Yikes!!  My daughter wants to go.  Have a hard time telling her no sometimes.
> 
> Have a great week everyone!




I tried Monsieur Paul's last October with a friend.  Loved it.  How old is your daughter?  I mean, I wouldn't take a kid there.  It is one of the few places at the world I would do again.

We did the prix fixe menu which was 90 bucks each (ouch)   My girlfriend that I went with is the type that likes to "dress" for dinner so we gave it a try.

Service is very personal.  artisan bread brought fresh to your table.  Maitre D that comes to your table to make sure every thing is to your liking.
The prix fixe gives you an appetizer, an entrée and a dessert .  there usually is 3 or 4 choices in each category.

The wine guy ( I know there's a fancy word for him) was helpful and funny.  really asking our preferences when suggesting a wine.  

Décor is wonderful, once again very intimate and a lot less noisy than most Disney restaurants.

Ok, be ready.  Our price tag after the TIW discount was $237.00 bucks.   tag on a 40 dollar tip and it was almost 150 pp.  You have been warned lol

ps.  I would gladly sell one of the kids for a dessert call Le Mille-feuille.  roughly translate (a thousand leaves).  some type of puff pastry with crème and lemon sauce and strawberries.


----------



## sleepydog25

eliza61 said:


> I tried Monsieur Paul's last October with a friend.  Loved it.  How old is your daughter?  I mean, I wouldn't take a kid there.  It is one of the few places at the world I would do again.
> 
> We did the prix fixe menu which was 90 bucks each (ouch)   My girlfriend that I went with is the type that likes to "dress" for dinner so we gave it a try.
> 
> Service is very personal.  artisan bread brought fresh to your table.  Maitre D that comes to your table to make sure every thing is to your liking.
> The prix fixe gives you an appetizer, an entrée and a dessert .  there usually is 3 or 4 choices in each category.
> 
> The wine guy ( I know there's a fancy word for him) was helpful and funny.  really asking our preferences when suggesting a wine.
> 
> Décor is wonderful, once again very intimate and a lot less noisy than most Disney restaurants.
> 
> Ok, be ready.  Our price tag after the TIW discount was $237.00 bucks.   tag on a 40 dollar tip and it was almost 150 pp.  You have been warned lol
> 
> ps.  I would gladly sell one of the kids for a dessert call Le Mille-feuille.  roughly translate (a thousand leaves).  some type of puff pastry with crème and lemon sauce and strawberries.


All of you are making me want to try Monsieur Paul's. We've thought about it but have not done so out of concern for quality. We don't mind dropping money on fine dining just not on fine dining that isn't. Also, the fancy word is sommelier.


----------



## eliza61

sleepydog25 said:


> All of you are making me want to try Monsieur Paul's. We've thought about it but have not done so out of concern for quality. We don't mind dropping money on fine dining just not on fine dining that isn't. Also, the fancy word is sommelier.



THAT'S IT!!  Said in my best Lucy Van Pelt imitation

Lol  

Sleep, consistency is one of the big issues with Disney restaurants.  You are absolutely right.  I've been burned by many a meals that way.  We're planning a trip for next August with some cousins and I would love to plan a meal there but boyo will I be salty if the quality dives


----------



## sleepydog25

eliza61 said:


> THAT'S IT!!  Said in my best Lucy Van Pelt imitation
> 
> Lol
> 
> Sleep, consistency is one of the big issues with Disney restaurants.  You are absolutely right.  I've been burned by many a meals that way.  We're planning a trip for next August with some cousins and I would love to plan a meal there but boyo will I be salty if the quality dives


Having owned a wine shop has its advantage.  

Speaking of consistency, we had to dine at AP when were at WDW recently.  Overall, we were happy with the food and experience, though I'm saddened the buffalo filet now comes with a lobster tail, too, as part of some upscale surf and turf.  While good, it lacks focus, thus lacks cohesiveness as a meal--it was if I was eating two different meals piled onto one plate.  The portobello soup remained delicious, and the Cornish game hen my daughter had was scrumptious.  The berry cobbler has actually improved over the last time I had it two years ago.  While there were a few minor issues, in the larger picture, AP is still a very good go-to restaurant.

At this point, I must relate a funny story, and I hope it doesn't offend anyone who might find a particular server as their favorite.  His name is Izzy, and he likes to call himself Dizzy Izzy.  Again, if you love him, I apologize, and I understand how he can make people feel special since he tries so hard.  The problem is he tries _too_ hard with us.  We had him once about three years or so ago, and we loved him at first.  However, as the meal dragged on, his constant chatting began to wear us down as we prefer each other's company and conversation.  Fast forward to 10 days ago, and we had my DD14 with us who also loves AP.  We made a joke that we hoped a certain CM wouldn't be our server if he was even still at the restaurant.  My daughter asked why, and we just said he wasn't our favorite and left it at that.

We were seated by a nice gentleman named Dave who we figured would be our server which made us breathe a sigh of relief.  After settling us in, he turned to us and said, "Your server will be right with you, and his name is Izzy."  We burst out laughing, and my daughter asked, "What's so funny?"  We told her he was the server in question.  She inquired again why we didn't prefer him, and no sooner did those words come out of his mouth, when Izzy popped up at the table.  If you don't know Izzy, he is full of energy and gushes. . .a lot.  He is a non-stop bundle of nervous vim and vigor with scads of detailed information about the menu and wine list.  Five minutes later, he stopped, said he'd go get water, then he'd return to check on what we wanted for drinks.  We looked at my daughter, and her eyes were huge, and she slowly turned her face our direction as if incredulous with the firestorm that was Izzy.  I asked, "You understand now?" and all she could do was laugh and nod affirmatively.  I'm laughing as I type this note, in fact.

Honestly, Izzy isn't terrible, and we had a good meal both times.  Yet, for our tastes, he's overly intrusive and quite inefficient.  Both meals with him as our server have taken nearly two and a half hours.  I suppose if we only get him once every three years or so, it'll be okay.


----------



## DiznyDi

Loved your story, sleepy!
DDad and I have eaten many meals at AP, and we've not ever had the pleasure of having Izzy as our server.  Too bad for us, I guess 

JT, you've got a wedding coming up.  Any details you'd like to share?  I've been following your daughter on FB.  Such an exciting time for your family!

Kathy, hope you had a good report from your Dr!


----------



## jimmytammy

WDW restaurants have been still high on our list of wonderful treats to do.  Now I say this in regards to recent meals we have had.  San Angel Inn has been up to par recently, The Wave for breakfast very good, Via Napoli, very good pizza, and AKL room service for breakfast, tasty.  Rose and Crown is a must do these days as well. I do think as many will say, DDP has dumbed a lot of the really top notch places down.  But for us, the appeal of WDW goes beyond the parks, and into the eateries.  If it aint good, I aint goin back

Di
You are right, the wedding is slipping up very quick.  I know my DD will not see this so I can share some of the details.  Tonight, she revealed ideas for piano music to be played before and after the ceremony.  This includes We Go On and Promise from Illuminations as folks are exiting after the ceremony, she knew this would make me smile.  Another cool thing, she will have our local Alamance Jazz Band that plays mostly 40s style Glenn Miller type music for the reception.  Keep this under your hat or else its for me!!


----------



## twokats

DiznyDi said:


> Kathy, hope you had a good report from your Dr!



I was released from therapy today.  It will be unusual not going in on Wednesday.  

My doctor said I am about 85% healed.  They said do my home exercises and they will see me in two months.   Now to get ready for the September and October cruises and visits to WDW.


----------



## eliza61

twokats said:


> I was released from therapy today.  It will be unusual not going in on Wednesday.
> 
> My doctor said I am about 85% healed.  They said do my home exercises and they will see me in two months.   Now to get ready for the September and October cruises and visits to WDW.





_CONGRATULATIONS_

I have admired your grace and positive outlook through this entire thing Kats.


----------



## MaryJ

sleepydog25 said:


> Having owned a wine shop has its advantage.
> 
> Speaking of consistency, we had to dine at AP when were at WDW recently.  Overall, we were happy with the food and experience, though I'm saddened the buffalo filet now comes with a lobster tail, too, as part of some upscale surf and turf.  While good, it lacks focus, thus lacks cohesiveness as a meal--it was if I was eating two different meals piled onto one plate.  The portobello soup remained delicious, and the Cornish game hen my daughter had was scrumptious.  The berry cobbler has actually improved over the last time I had it two years ago.  While there were a few minor issues, in the larger picture, AP is still a very good go-to restaurant.
> 
> At this point, I must relate a funny story, and I hope it doesn't offend anyone who might find a particular server as their favorite.  His name is Izzy, and he likes to call himself Dizzy Izzy.  Again, if you love him, I apologize, and I understand how he can make people feel special since he tries so hard.  The problem is he tries _too_ hard with us.  We had him once about three years or so ago, and we loved him at first.  However, as the meal dragged on, his constant chatting began to wear us down as we prefer each other's company and conversation.  Fast forward to 10 days ago, and we had my DD14 with us who also loves AP.  We made a joke that we hoped a certain CM wouldn't be our server if he was even still at the restaurant.  My daughter asked why, and we just said he wasn't our favorite and left it at that.
> 
> We were seated by a nice gentleman named Dave who we figured would be our server which made us breathe a sigh of relief.  After settling us in, he turned to us and said, "Your server will be right with you, and his name is Izzy."  We burst out laughing, and my daughter asked, "What's so funny?"  We told her he was the server in question.  She inquired again why we didn't prefer him, and no sooner did those words come out of his mouth, when Izzy popped up at the table.  If you don't know Izzy, he is full of energy and gushes. . .a lot.  He is a non-stop bundle of nervous vim and vigor with scads of detailed information about the menu and wine list.  Five minutes later, he stopped, said he'd go get water, then he'd return to check on what we wanted for drinks.  We looked at my daughter, and her eyes were huge, and she slowly turned her face our direction as if incredulous with the firestorm that was Izzy.  I asked, "You understand now?" and all she could do was laugh and nod affirmatively.  I'm laughing as I type this note, in fact.
> 
> Honestly, Izzy isn't terrible, and we had a good meal both times.  Yet, for our tastes, he's overly intrusive and quite inefficient.  Both meals with him as our server have taken nearly two and a half hours.  I suppose if we only get him once every three years or so, it'll be okay.



I have to agree with you about the berry cobbler, but for one reason in particular. When we were at AP in January for DH's birthday, I had informed Disney Dining that I needed a dairy free meal. At the end of the meal, our server (not Izzy, but we have had him in the past!) informed us that for the first time that night, they were offering a dairy free, gluten free and sugar free cobbler. I asked him if it was also taste free, and he said all the servers had tried it and it was very good. He was right! It was so good in fact, that when I came back the next month for the Princess Half Marathon and we ate at WCC, I asked my server if she could get it for me for my dessert. She did, I ate half of it, took the rest back to my room and had it for breakfast the next morning!


----------



## ottawagreg

MaryJ said:


> We have been to Monsieur Paul twice and all I can say is Yes, it's expensive but it's worth every penny! It may very well be Disney's TRUE best kept secret! I can't remember what we had to eat, but I do remember that it was delicious! If you can save up the $$$$, I say try it.





eliza61 said:


> Ok, be ready.  Our price tag after the TIW discount was $237.00 bucks.   tag on a 40 dollar tip and it was almost 150 pp.  You have been warned lol
> 
> ps.  I would gladly sell one of the kids for a dessert call Le Mille-feuille.  roughly translate (a thousand leaves).  some type of puff pastry with crème and lemon sauce and strawberries.




Thanks for the input ladies!

My daughter is fifteen so she would appreciate it.  We don't drink, so that would save some cash.  But I'm hearing $300 for supper.  I dunno.... I'll have to ponder that some more.  We can dine at artist point twice for that kind of cabbage!

Twokats, I have been following your posts from afar and have had no comments to make.  I cannot recall one word of complaint, nor self pity.  You have handled this season in your life with a lot of class.  May God bless you, and I hope the rest of the rehab be less painful and short lived.


----------



## Corinne

eliza61 said:


> THAT'S IT!!  Said in my best Lucy Van Pelt imitation
> 
> Lol



How did I never know Lucy's last name was Van Pelt?



jimmytammy said:


> my DD will not see this so I can share some of the details.  Tonight, she revealed ideas for piano music to be played before and after the ceremony.  This includes We Go On and Promise from Illuminations as folks are exiting after the ceremony, she knew this would make me smile.



Oh man, that just gave me goosebumps! 



twokats said:


> I was released from therapy today.  It will be unusual not going in on Wednesday.
> 
> My doctor said I am about 85% healed.  They said do my home exercises and they will see me in two months.   Now to get ready for the September and October cruises and visits to WDW.



Great news Kathy! Hope you're feeling better each and every day!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Dynaguy!!!!


----------



## twokats

eliza61 said:


> _CONGRATULATIONS_
> 
> I have admired your grace and positive outlook through this entire thing Kats.





ottawagreg said:


> Twokats, I have been following your posts from afar and have had no comments to make.  I cannot recall one word of complaint, nor self pity.  You have handled this season in your life with a lot of class.  May God bless you, and I hope the rest of the rehab be less painful and short lived.





Corinne said:


> Great news Kathy! Hope you're feeling better each and every day!



Thanks. . . . I appreciate ya'll more than you will ever know.  I am sometimes amazed at my outlook myself.  My family says they feel that this is one way that God slows me down.  (Sometimes I agree with them)  I know others that have dealt with worse health issues than I have, but I just praise God that he has given me the ability to deal with them at this stage in my life and can continue with most of my usual activities (especially WDW and Disney Cruising) and I hope that my testimony thru this helps someone along the way with something in their life.  OK enough of me. . . . 


Happy Birthday Dynaguy!


----------



## DiznyDi

Wishing *Dynaguy* a very *Happy Birthday!*  Enjoy your special day!

 Yea Kathy!  Keep up the good work!  At 'our' age, those 'ole bones don't heal as quick as they once did.   You should be in pretty good shape for your cruise, right?

JT, thanks for sharing details of the upcoming nuptials.  That day will be here before you know it.  Certainly opening a new chapter in life for your family.  You won't be gaining a son-in-law, but rather a son-in-love.  How many days left?

It's to rain ALL day today!  Probably a good day to put a pot of soup on the stove.

Enjoy your day, Groupies!


----------



## jimmytammy

Di
She is getting married on Sept. 13, not sure how many days we are away(though I can tell you exactly how many days are left til our 1st Disney cruise). We are looking 4wd to it and hoping it all to go off without a hitch.  Thanks for all your well wishes, prayers and good thoughts thrown our way!

twokats
I too have thought how much of a trooper you have been through it all, and how much you have inspired so many of us.  Keep on the sunny side as its way better than the alternative for sure...as you have done


----------



## twinklebug

Happy Birthday Dynaguy!


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> Happy Birthday Dynaguy!


I second this sentiment!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Dynaguy!  * 


Yay *Kathy*!  Happy for you that you got the all clear to go on your trip and that you are all done with the weekly therapy visits.


----------



## eliza61

So every once in a while it seems my fellow country men kinda of lose our way and every thing in the news seems ugly and mean...

But I never really lose faith because I've seen us at our best when times were really dark, so with no redeeming value at all, here are a few pictures of small things that make us uniquely, weirdly, happily, crazyingly American.  





I work for DuPont, we develop most of the paint for Nascar cars and sponsors the Jeff Gordon car.  He always stops by when a race is in Delaware.





Mudrun for charity.  God bless these people.  LOL







Vintage fire truck show I ran across.







Can't have "happy" without the mouse world






Took me a long time to go to the 9-11 memorial.  If you have a chance to visit, go.




Captain America.  LOL





Now where would this be? 

Stay Happy my friends.


----------



## sleepydog25

Eliza, you have a way of putting smiles on my face and I'm certain on others, as well.  You're absolutely right that we face so much tragic news every day that we often tend to lose sight that so much in our lives (for the majority of us, anyway) is tender, thoughtful, caring, funny, and transcendent.  Thanks for reminding me again.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Happy Birthday Dynaguy!!! *






*Jimmy*.....SOOOOO exciting about your daughter's upcoming wedding! Having gone through this just a few short months ago, I can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday Dynaguy!!*


----------



## twokats

DiznyDi said:


> Yea Kathy!  Keep up the good work!  At 'our' age, those 'ole bones don't heal as quick as they once did.   You should be in pretty good shape for your cruise, right?



We leave in 28 days for a quick stay at WDW and then on to the Fantasy for a glorious week in the Eastern Caribbean.   I had really expected by six months that I would be almost healed.  I know the arm took the worst of the breaks, and since there was a risk of more surgery I am extremely lucky to be as far into the healing as I am.  



jimmytammy said:


> twokats
> I too have thought how much of a trooper you have been through it all, and how much you have inspired so many of us.  Keep on the sunny side as its way better than the alternative for sure...as you have done



Thank you.  I have taken lessons from my absolutely amazing daughter.  She is almost always so bubbly and with her disability has to work doubly hard to accomplish even simple tasks.   I will admit I have had at least one pity party, but with bad bones and all, I have to admit, I may have some achy joints, but I can walk without help and even though my arm is still very weak, I can accomplish some cleaning and cooking on my own.  The Lord takes care of me.



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Kathy[/B]!  Happy for you that you got the all clear to go on your trip and that you are all done with the weekly therapy visits.



I let them all know that I was going on this trip no matter what and my therapists really helped me towards that goal.  Having to give up the original trip in April was really hard (not to mention expensive), but I knew I would not be able to do anything with the limitations that were placed on me at that time, so the trip coming in September will be so much better.  And the icing on the cake is the October trip with my darling husband.  Hopefully when we are in WDW after that cruise we might be able to have a couple of meets with some that are there at the same time.  



eliza61 said:


> So every once in a while it seems my fellow country men kinda of lose our way and every thing in the news seems ugly and mean...
> 
> But I never really lose faith because I've seen us at our best when times were really dark, so with no redeeming value at all, here are a few pictures of small things that make us uniquely, weirdly, happily, crazyingly American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I work for DuPont, we develop most of the paint for Nascar cars and sponsors the Jeff Gordon car.  He always stops by when a race is in Delaware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudrun for charity.  God bless these people.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage fire truck show I ran across.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't have "happy" without the mouse world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took me a long time to go to the 9-11 memorial.  If you have a chance to visit, go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain America.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now where would this be?
> 
> Stay Happy my friends.



Eliza,  
Thank you so much for the pictures and the sentiments.


----------



## jimmytammy

Eliza
Love the way you put things in perspective.  I believe if we gave media less of our time, and gave people more of it, and give them a chance to let us know a little more about themselves, we would all be better people.  We as Americans are a resilient bunch, for sure.  And we tend to come together when the need arises.  

I have to share a little of myself that my folks taught me growing up that I remind myself of, esp. when I find I am thinking the wrong way.  My parents, from when I was very young told me to never group people together...in other words, take each individual as that.  Each person has something to contribute to make life better, each person has the ability to be somebody, to make a difference.  So I found at a very early age that friends were just that, friends, no boundaries were there, even when others looked strangely at me.  I have been told by a fellow groupie and very dear friend for many years that I tended to befriend those who were not popular in school, who were the outcasts so to speak.  I never thought that way, but rather I befriend those who are genuine, those I knew who would be by my side even in the tough times, not the fly by nighters.

And these type of folks to me are part of the American Spirit that Eliza shows us in pics.  Like so many of you folks who I call friends


----------



## Corinne

*Eliza and Jimmy* thanks for your posts!


----------



## ottawagreg

eliza61 said:


> Took me a long time to go to the 9-11 memorial.  If you have a chance to visit, go.




Eliza,

I visited the towers a few times.  I was on the roof twice and rode the elevator down to the shopping mall that was where the "tub" is now.  I also walked around the train station a bit.  I don't think I could get through the museum with out crying like a little school girl.  When I was in Dallas at the Book Depository (JFK museum) there was a man crying while watching an old black n white of Cronkite reporting the passing of Kennedy.  I can only imagine how moving the site and experience of going thru must be.  How long does it take to get through the exhibits?  I have wondered how tall the structural cross is.  What struck you the most when you visited?  Is it very quiet and respectful?  I sure hope so.

I have been to the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier many times.  On a few visits I was appalled at the disrespect and the ignorance on display.  Other times it was a very somber and proud reminder of how great the U.S.A. truly is, despite these troubled times.


----------



## eliza61

ottawagreg said:


> Eliza,
> 
> I visited the towers a few times.  I was on the roof twice and rode the elevator down to the shopping mall that was where the "tub" is now.  I also walked around the train station a bit. * I don't think I could get through the museum with out crying like a little school girl*.  When I was in Dallas at the Book Depository (JFK museum) there was a man crying while watching an old black n white of Cronkite reporting the passing of Kennedy.  I can only imagine how moving the site and experience of going thru must be.  How long does it take to get through the exhibits?  I have wondered how tall the structural cross is.  What struck you the most when you visited?  Is it very quiet and respectful?  I sure hope so.
> 
> I have been to the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier many times.  On a few visits I was appalled at the disrespect and the ignorance on display.  Other times it was a very somber and proud reminder of how great the U.S.A. truly is, despite these troubled times.




Dude, you are so asking the wrong person, LOL.  I cry at commercials.

I love the Unknown soldier tomb, I love DC in general but it's one of my favorite along with Arlington.

Memorials and monuments have a really tough task.  How to remember and celebrate the past without becoming weighed down by it.  The memorial host school trips etc, so remember for an 9-10 year old while they know about the day, it's "history" so I'm sure you'll get the occasional goofball there.

What strikes me most about the memorial and this is going to sound a bit weird for non city folks is how bright and airy it is.  I grew up in Manhattan and one thing you really do get use to is the feeling of "tightness".  
It's just part of your daily existence living in NY. on trains, buses, streets you are just dodging "bodies".  I remember when my college roommate from Ga first visited she kept saying "pardon me" to everyone she bumped into.  Are you kidding me?  In times square?  by  the time we got 3 blocks I told her to knock it off, she'll pass out after the first day if she tries to say "excuse me" to everyone she bumps into.  lol

Then of course I went to Georgia and kept breaking into my "kung fu, ninja,karate" stance because folks kept saying "good morning" to me.  I think Maria, had it right when I first told this story.  I probably would have passed out the first time some one offered me pie or a drink. 

The "park" area where they have the waterfalls and names is very spacious and even on dreary days the lighting makes it look bright.  

One thing that moved me is that folks take tracing paper and trace names just as they do on the Vietnam vet wall and they will be perfect strangers.  I asked a women about it once and she said she simply wanted them to know they were not forgotten even up in heaven.

We really are a great bunch.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Friday All!!

We are headed to the mts. for the weekend, up near Boone, NC to do some hiking and eating and sightseeing.  Our DDs fiance hasnt been to the mts. before so he is looking forward to it.  Sorta the last hurrah before the Big Day

And can I say, I am really wishin I was in WDW right now...just sayin


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Friday All!!
> 
> We are headed to the mts. for the weekend, up near Boone, NC to do some hiking and eating and sightseeing.  Our DDs fiance hasnt been to the mts. before so he is looking forward to it.  Sorta the last hurrah before the Big Day
> 
> And can I say, I am really wishin I was in WDW right now...just sayin



Hope you and the rest of the groupies have a great weekend!

I'm on board with you re:being in WDW, specifically at one of my 2 favorite resorts, but find myself wishing we were able to bring our fur-babies along (not that I'd want our DVC rooms scented and torn up from all varieties and behaviors of critters (of which some humans fall into that group ) I just miss the little ones while we're away, and having lost the one that has been with me through all times good and bad this week  I can't bear the thought of leaving the others home with a sitter in the future. Not too worried though, positive I'll be ready to go on vacation to when the time comes. 

Between this, and the promise I made myself years ago that I'd move away from the snow and cold, and with my youngest now a senior, it's _finally_ time to scope out homes near the magic, even if he makes me stay up here for another few years as he commutes to school. It's amazing how much house you can get in FL for the same price as around the Boston area.  A lot of homework to do learning how to tell good ones from bad) Pulling up maps and university surveys... anyone know how to predict where those infamous sink holes open up? Even Disney has problems with them. Hmmmmm...


----------



## jimmytammy

twinklebug
Updating, I tend to miss things when reading and I realized your loss just now, I am so sorry you are going through this.  I struggle when we leave our furry ones behind and so wish we could carry them along for the fun. I hope your pain and loss is followed soon good memories.  
I need to get you up with our friend Tearsa who lives in that area.  She has some very good info on housing in the area.  She lives in Clermont.  Let me know if you are interested and I can make the connection.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Hope you and the rest of the groupies have a great weekend!
> 
> I'm on board with you re:being in WDW, specifically at one of my 2 favorite resorts, but find myself wishing we were able to bring our fur-babies along (not that I'd want our DVC rooms scented and torn up from all varieties and behaviors of critters (of which some humans fall into that group ) I just miss the little ones while we're away, and having lost the one that has been with me through all times good and bad this week  I can't bear the thought of leaving the others home with a sitter in the future. Not too worried though, positive I'll be ready to go on vacation to when the time comes.
> 
> Between this, and the promise I made myself years ago that I'd move away from the snow and cold, and with my youngest now a senior, it's _finally_ time to scope out homes near the magic, even if he makes me stay up here for another few years as he commutes to school. It's amazing how much house you can get in FL for the same price as around the Boston area.  A lot of homework to do learning how to tell good ones from bad) Pulling up maps and university surveys... anyone know how to predict where those infamous sink holes open up? Even Disney has problems with them. Hmmmmm...



I'm so sorry to hear about you losing your special fur-baby this week Twinklebug!  They leave little holes in our lives when they go away but what would we have done without them?  

I have the same thoughts as you on leaving them behind - especially since my heart dog is currently with me.  He hates when I go away and I hate to leave him which is so conflicting because I love to travel.  Of course he's always ready to go and sees zero need to be left at home.    Since I have to travel for work fairly frequently it's worse to choose to go without him.  We've had an incredible pet sitter the past few years that eased it a bit because I know he liked her so well but she retired at the end of June.  He's my bud - almost always with me and I don't like to think about how much longer that will be.  I'd definitely buy our guys seats on the airplane and bring them along if I could!   Maybe the next DVC should have a Pluto and Friend's section.    I know it's an idea filled with problems but I can dream anyway.


----------



## DiznyDi

*Twinklebug*, our 4-footed family members leave paw-prints on our hearts.  Thinking of you as you say good-bye to your fur-baby.


----------



## Corinne

Happy Saturday Groupies!

*twinklebug* thinking of you 

*Eliza* thanks for sharing your thoughts on the memorial....and your roommate story made me smile.

DH and I have a 1br at the BWV in a few weeks. I scored a standard view, so the points are low, but I booked it when I thought our son and gf would be joining us. He got a job pretty quickly after graduation and he decided he would skip September. Now they are coming in December! I only have a studio booked at the VWL! Wish I could just a make a quick call and make changes.  

And to think, the 1BR was available at the VWL when I booked months ago! I actually was on waitlist for the studio! I don't want to give up the VWL for this trip, but fear a waitlist for a larger room may not come through.


----------



## eliza61

twinklebug said:


> Hope you and the rest of the groupies have a great weekend!  I'm on board with you re:being in WDW, specifically at one of my 2 favorite resorts, but find myself wishing we were able to bring our fur-babies along (not that I'd want our DVC rooms scented and torn up from all varieties and behaviors of critters (of which some humans fall into that group ) I just miss the little ones while we're away, and having lost the one that has been with me through all times good and bad this week  I can't bear the thought of leaving the others home with a sitter in the future. Not too worried though, positive I'll be ready to go on vacation to when the time comes.   Between this, and the promise I made myself years ago that I'd move away from the snow and cold, and with my youngest now a senior, it's finally time to scope out homes near the magic, even if he makes me stay up here for another few years as he commutes to school. It's amazing how much house you can get in FL for the same price as around the Boston area.  A lot of homework to do learning how to tell good ones from bad) Pulling up maps and university surveys... anyone know how to predict where those infamous sink holes open up? Even Disney has problems with them. Hmmmmm...



I am such a bonehead,  twinkle.  Sorry about your fur baby.  Amazing how they get in our hearts.

Stay we'll friend.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> Happy Saturday Groupies!
> 
> *twinklebug* thinking of you
> 
> *Eliza* thanks for sharing your thoughts on the memorial....and your roommate story made me smile.
> 
> DH and I have a 1br at the BWV in a few weeks. I scored a standard view, so the points are low, but I booked it when I thought our son and gf would be joining us. He got a job pretty quickly after graduation and he decided he would skip September. Now they are coming in December! I only have a studio booked at the VWL! Wish I could just a make a quick call and make changes.
> 
> And to think, the 1BR was available at the VWL when I booked months ago! I actually was on waitlist for the studio! I don't want to give up the VWL for this trip, but fear a waitlist for a larger room may not come through.



Perhaps waitlist both a second studio and a 1BR at VWL?  And check the website - you might also be able to get individual days and then have MS link them together.

Good luck!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Twinklebug*....so sorry for your loss. As a fellow pet mom I know how heart-wrenching losing one can be. We lost 3 (each 30 days apart last year). Took us a full year to recover and we just got two puppies in late April. Hugs to you!!!! 
We are also amazed at what we can get with our money in Florida. Planning a move there in next 2 years. We are looking around the St Augustine general area---or a tad south of there. My daughter and her new husband live there and we want to be close to them. What I see, equivalent to homes in my general 10 mile radius, are on average $100,000 more!!! It's crazy.


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Friday All!!
> 
> We are headed to the mts. for the weekend, up near Boone, NC to do some hiking and eating and sightseeing.  Our DDs fiance hasnt been to the mts. before so he is looking forward to it.  Sorta the last hurrah before the Big Day
> 
> *And can I say, I am really wishin I was in WDW right now...just sayin;*)



We can all certainly appreciate that statement *Jimmy*! Have fun up the mountains!

*Corinne*....hoping your waitlist comes through!!!! F&W and most of December are really tough times to secure DVC.  We have SSR for Nov 2-6. Cannot find a DVC room anywhere....any size.....for Sat Nov 1. Fingers crossed for both our waitlists!!!!


----------



## Granny

Twinklebug...sorry to hear of your loss.  It's hard to get used to things like opening the door and not hearing the scurrying of paws on the floor.  Best wishes that you are soon only left with fond memories and that the sadness can pass.


----------



## Corinne

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Perhaps waitlist both a second studio and a 1BR at VWL?  And check the website - you might also be able to get individual days and then have MS link them together.Good luck!



Thanks Kathy! I actually called MS yesterday and have two waitlist requests, a 1br at VWL and standard 1br at BWV. 



MiaSRN62 said:


> *Corinne*....hoping your waitlist comes through!!!! F&W and most of December are really tough times to secure DVC.  We have SSR for Nov 2-6. Cannot find a DVC room anywhere....any size.....for Sat Nov 1. Fingers crossed for both our waitlists!!!!



OK Maria,  for both of us!!


----------



## jimmytammy

This one is near and dear to my heart(our DS)
Happy Birthday CaptainD!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy birthday to CaptainD (Casey)!!! Enjoy your day!


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday, Captain D!!

Hope it is the absolute best.


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday Captain D!*


----------



## blossomz

Did you guys read all about the new villas they are planning at our Lodge????!!!

DVC News has the latest.  They will be converting some hotel rooms to the sleep 5 villa studios and ...."Borrowing another page from the Polynesian playbook, the expanded Wilderness Lodge DVC will also feature prestigious bungalow-style accommodations.  Keeping with the wilderness theme, Disney plans to build stand-alone cabins along the beach bordering Bay Lake.  The cabins will sleep 8-9 guests and feature high end amenities like a private fire pit and hot tub."

COOL!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Wishing *CaptainD* a very *Happy Birthday!*

Enjoy your special day!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Cap'n D !!!*


----------



## Granny

blossomz said:


> Did you guys read all about the new villas they are planning at our Lodge????!!!
> 
> DVC News has the latest.  They will be converting some hotel rooms to the sleep 5 villa studios and ...."Borrowing another page from the Polynesian playbook, the expanded Wilderness Lodge DVC will also feature prestigious bungalow-style accommodations.  Keeping with the wilderness theme, Disney plans to build stand-alone cabins along the beach bordering Bay Lake.  The cabins will sleep 8-9 guests and feature high end amenities like a private fire pit and hot tub."
> 
> COOL!!



Hey Blossom! 


It does make for an interesting rumor...I don't think Disney has officially announced anything, have they?

The subject was brought up about a month or so on these boards as well as this thread.  Overall, most people seemed to think it is not a feasible rumor but who knows. 

One challenge would be the additional points created to sell additional villas.  What price would they be?  Right now VWL points are selling direct from Disney at a price certainly lower than they would charge for new VWL points, I think.

Also, what would the expiration date be?  Hard to believe they'd sell 50 year points with the rest of VWL expiring at 2042?   Of course, they already have one resort (OKW) with multiple expiration dates so maybe that doesn't dissuade Disney.

I think we all agreed that if they put some Concierge Level DVC we'd like to give it a try.

And personally (though I don't know that I'd ever book one) I think if they did this they should add some 3BR Grand Villas in the conversion.

Interesting grist for the mill!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday CaptainD!!! *





Granny said:


> And personally (though I don't know that I'd ever book one) I think if they did this they should add some 3BR Grand Villas in the conversion.


----------



## jimmytammy

blossomz
Thats interesting news, I have been following along with rumors that have been circulating over the last few weeks.  I have always thought it would be nice for VWL to add to the wings that are there now, but I believe we have discussed this as not feasible, not enough land to do so.

After staying at Poly back in May in Concierge, I agree with Granny, would love to see WL convert some unused rooms to Villas and create some at concierge level


----------



## MiaSRN62

Really interesting *blossomz*! Having run over to DVC News it certainly sounds like more than a rumor! Exciting news! 2017 projection.......stay tuned!


----------



## twinklebug

Thank you all for the thoughts regarding the passing of our little fur baby Gizmo. They are truly appreciated, I know you all understand - she was my first and she lived a good long 18 years, but that doesn't make it easier to let them go.


----------



## twinklebug

Happy Birthday CaptainD! (sorry to be late) Have a wonderful year!


----------



## twinklebug

I'm enjoying all the rumors revolving around expansion to the lodge and know Disney won't ruin what we already love. 

The concept of having cabins on the lake is far more appealing, and feasible, than the first reported teepees built over water -- who's the hair-brained person who thought that was a credible rumor to start up?  Cabins could work nicely and be out of the way (over by the rental boats dock?) 

I doubt the part about the personal fire pit is true. Disney truly frowns upon fire pits that are not run by cast members. Over in the campground they did away with all fireplaces decades ago (I have vague memories of a fireplace there from when I was 6) and now only the per-installed or personal grills are permitted. Someone is still tossing their own spin on these "designs".

It will be fun to watch this evolve. I'm all for more availability at the lodge around the holidays, and grand villas or cabins would be welcome additions for those who have the points to work with. It will be interesting to see how much more capacity would be added to the lodge overall. Not sensing much of a change, which would be good. Don't need longer lines at the boat docks or an even harder time finding a lounge chair at the pool.


----------



## sleepydog25

Do not take away my nature trail!  At this point, since there are no cold, hard facts about this possibility, I will set my eyebrows askew until further notice.  However, to repeat my first sentence:  do not take away my nature trail.


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> Do not take away my nature trail!  At this point, since there are no cold, hard facts about this possibility, I will set my eyebrows askew until further notice.  However, to repeat my first sentence:  do not take away my nature trail.



I hate to admit it, but in all these years I've never been on that part of the trail!
Would it be possible to add cabins between it and the water, or is the trail right along the edge of the lake?


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> I hate to admit it, but in all these years I've never been on that part of the trail!
> Would it be possible to add cabins between it and the water, or is the trail right along the edge of the lake?


I don't think there would be any room left for the trail if cabins were added.  Now, they could always push that portion of the trail back closer to the current Villas, I suppose, but my guess is the current path would go away to make room for any sort of construction and a cement (or possibly wooden plank) walkway would lead to these new units.  The trail always has been more of an afterthought as it primarily exists as a road by which CMs travel by golf carts to and from FW.  Still, it's relatively untouched and unspoiled, and I would hate to lose that aspect of my home away from home. . .should all these rumors become founded.


----------



## jimmytammy

*This is the article from DVCNews that blossomz mentioned.  Sounds very appealing. Like AKL, hope some of these become concierge*

With construction well under way at Disney's Polynesian Villas & Bungalows, let's take a look at the next several Disney Vacation Club projects currently earmarked for Walt Disney World Resort.  



Disney's Wilderness Lodge & Villas

Several weeks back, reports emerged that the next Disney Vacation Club project may be conversion of hotel rooms to villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge.  Additional sources have since confirmed this project, along with some new details on the plans.  

In recent years, occupancy has dropped off significantly at Disney's Deluxe resorts.  The causes are numerous:  the economy, Disney's ever-increasing prices, frequent Deluxe resort guests buying into Disney Vacation Club.  Whatever the reason, Disney's Wilderness Lodge has been hit particularly hard with occupancy occasionally sinking to just 40-50% of its 728 rooms.  

Disney has repeatedly used Disney Vacation Club to address occupancy problems at its resorts.  Two floors at Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge Jambo House were converted from hotel rooms to DVC villas.  Approximately 250 rooms in the North Garden Wing at Disney's Contemporary Resort were demolished to make way for Bay Lake Tower.  Perhaps most famously, every single guest room at the resort formerly known as The Disney Institute was bulldozed to make way for Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa.  

Disney will continue this trend by converting hotel rooms at the Wilderness Lodge to DVC villas.  The exact number of rooms to be converted is not known, but expect it to be significant. Several hundred rooms will remain available to cash guests but expect more to become villas. 

The exact layout of the converted villas is not known at this time.  Disney executives may wait to decide until after they get feedback on the Polynesian villas.  As previously reported by Steve "Tikiman" Seifert, converted Polynesian villas will not feature any of the familiar One or Two Bedroom setups.  The three converted longhouses appear to be entirely Deluxe Studio villas, likely with expanded bathing facilities similar to the Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa and a sleeping capacity of 5 guests.  

Demand for Deluxe Studio villas often exceeds availability at current DVC properties.  Previous design philosophy has lead Disney to build roughly equal numbers of Studios, One Bedroom villas and Two Bedroom villas over the last decade.  However, the lower nightly cost of a Studio combined with modest needs of owners--many of whom are buying DVC after frequenting traditional hotel rooms--have lead to shortages in that room category.  

With the Wilderness Lodge already home to more than 100 One and Two Bedroom villas, it would come as no surprise if the hotel rooms were all converted to Studios rather than the more elaborate approach taken with Jambo House.  

Borrowing another page from the Polynesian playbook, the expanded Wilderness Lodge DVC will also feature prestigious bungalow-style accommodations.  Keeping with the wilderness theme, Disney plans to build stand-alone cabins along the beach bordering Bay Lake.  The cabins will sleep 8-9 guests and feature high end amenities like a private fire pit and hot tub.

A new or expanded pool facility is being planned for the resort, possibly including a lazy river.  

Disney Vacation Club's target date for opening of the new Wilderness Lodge villas is 2017, but the relative simplicity of converting existing rooms (compared to new construction) leaves this date somewhat fluid.  The exact timeline could be shortened or lengthened by several months depending upon response to the Polynesian.  

Assuming this endeavour succeeds at the Wilderness Lodge, expect Disney's Beach Club and/or Disney's Yacht Club to follow with a similar project.  There is some internal debate at Disney as to exactly what would occur at the Yacht and Beach Club resorts.  By mid-2015, Disney's Yacht Club will be the only Walt Disney World Deluxe property with no Disney Vacation Club presence.  Some are pushing to keep Yacht Club DVC-free due to resort convention business and other factors.

Regardless of its final makeup, Disney will find a way to bring more villas to the popular Epcot resorts area.

Still in the mix is the proposd new construction at Disney's Fort WIlderness Resort.  This facility was literally weeks away from a scheduled groundbreaking when Disney decision-makers shifted focus to the Polynesian villas.  The project is still on Disney's radar with a tentative construction start in 2018 and 2-3 year completion timeframe.  

Finally, rumors of Disney Vacation Club eyeing Disney's Moderate-class resorts are true...but it would most likely not be a "Moderate DVC."  

In the past, DVC has looked into the possibility of placing villas at Disney's Coronado Springs Resort.  With an elaborate feature pool, multiple dining options and convention facilities, Coronado Springs is arguably the most upscale of the Disney Moderates.  

But the resort currently receving the most attention is Disney's Caribbean Beach Resort.   Caribbean Beach would not be a "Moderate DVC" in that no current guest rooms would be sold as timeshare villas.  While some argue that a lower-priced "Moderate DVC" would make the program more accessible to budget-conscious owners, expect DVC to continue pursuing the Deluxe pricing model as long as they have buyers.  

The plan designers are currently pursuing involves completely demolishing three or four of the resort's six "islands"--at least half of the resort--and building a DVC villa tower.  The proposed design could see a DVC villa building up to 7 stories tall at Caribbean Beach.  

As part of the Caribbean Beach Resort redesign, one source indicates that Disney is considering extension of neighboring waterways to provide boat service between Caribbean Beach and the Epcot and Disney's Hollywood Studios theme parks.  

Some rebranding of the resort may even occur if Disney feels the need to distance itself from that "Moderate" label associated with the Caribbean Beach Resort name.   

Keep in mind the above projects are all on the proverbial drawing board and are subject to change--particularly projects which are at least 5+ years down the road.  Changes in executive leadership, changes in the economy and a variety of other factors can have an immediate impact on capital improvements of this scale.  

With the Polynesian Villas less than a year away from completion, expect to see some activity on the Wilderness Lodge hotel conversion soon.  We will continue to update other rumors as new details emerge.


----------



## n2mm

I read this info too.  Excited to see the new changes to WLV one day.


----------



## jimmytammy

Got to share...last night we took Capt.D to Celebration Station to ride go karts and eat some pizza for his birthday.  My brother, our DD and her fiance, Capt.D, myself and my 82 yr. young Dad rode karts.  Earlier in the day, my Dad told me he didnt think he would ride.  I told him I was buying him a ticket, one set price, ride as much as you can.  So I told him, ride once, and you will get your moneys worth(knowing once he started he would continue).  And he did, didnt set out one time, rode at least 10 times!!  He is like a little kid once you get him there, made for a memorable Bday for Casey


----------



## blossomz

jimmytammy said:


> *This is the article from DVCNews that blossomz mentioned.  Sounds very appealing. Like AKL, hope some of these become concierge*
> 
> With construction well under way at Disney's Polynesian Villas & Bungalows, let's take a look at the next several Disney Vacation Club projects currently earmarked for Walt Disney World Resort.
> 
> 
> 
> Disney's Wilderness Lodge & Villas
> 
> Several weeks back, reports emerged that the next Disney Vacation Club project may be conversion of hotel rooms to villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge.  Additional sources have since confirmed this project, along with some new details on the plans.
> 
> In recent years, occupancy has dropped off significantly at Disney's Deluxe resorts.  The causes are numerous:  the economy, Disney's ever-increasing prices, frequent Deluxe resort guests buying into Disney Vacation Club.  Whatever the reason, Disney's Wilderness Lodge has been hit particularly hard with occupancy occasionally sinking to just 40-50% of its 728 rooms.
> 
> Disney has repeatedly used Disney Vacation Club to address occupancy problems at its resorts.  Two floors at Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge Jambo House were converted from hotel rooms to DVC villas.  Approximately 250 rooms in the North Garden Wing at Disney's Contemporary Resort were demolished to make way for Bay Lake Tower.  Perhaps most famously, every single guest room at the resort formerly known as The Disney Institute was bulldozed to make way for Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa.
> 
> Disney will continue this trend by converting hotel rooms at the Wilderness Lodge to DVC villas.  The exact number of rooms to be converted is not known, but expect it to be significant. Several hundred rooms will remain available to cash guests but expect more to become villas.
> 
> The exact layout of the converted villas is not known at this time.  Disney executives may wait to decide until after they get feedback on the Polynesian villas.  As previously reported by Steve "Tikiman" Seifert, converted Polynesian villas will not feature any of the familiar One or Two Bedroom setups.  The three converted longhouses appear to be entirely Deluxe Studio villas, likely with expanded bathing facilities similar to the Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa and a sleeping capacity of 5 guests.
> 
> Demand for Deluxe Studio villas often exceeds availability at current DVC properties.  Previous design philosophy has lead Disney to build roughly equal numbers of Studios, One Bedroom villas and Two Bedroom villas over the last decade.  However, the lower nightly cost of a Studio combined with modest needs of owners--many of whom are buying DVC after frequenting traditional hotel rooms--have lead to shortages in that room category.
> 
> With the Wilderness Lodge already home to more than 100 One and Two Bedroom villas, it would come as no surprise if the hotel rooms were all converted to Studios rather than the more elaborate approach taken with Jambo House.
> 
> Borrowing another page from the Polynesian playbook, the expanded Wilderness Lodge DVC will also feature prestigious bungalow-style accommodations.  Keeping with the wilderness theme, Disney plans to build stand-alone cabins along the beach bordering Bay Lake.  The cabins will sleep 8-9 guests and feature high end amenities like a private fire pit and hot tub.
> 
> A new or expanded pool facility is being planned for the resort, possibly including a lazy river.
> 
> Disney Vacation Club's target date for opening of the new Wilderness Lodge villas is 2017, but the relative simplicity of converting existing rooms (compared to new construction) leaves this date somewhat fluid.  The exact timeline could be shortened or lengthened by several months depending upon response to the Polynesian.
> 
> Assuming this endeavour succeeds at the Wilderness Lodge, expect Disney's Beach Club and/or Disney's Yacht Club to follow with a similar project.  There is some internal debate at Disney as to exactly what would occur at the Yacht and Beach Club resorts.  By mid-2015, Disney's Yacht Club will be the only Walt Disney World Deluxe property with no Disney Vacation Club presence.  Some are pushing to keep Yacht Club DVC-free due to resort convention business and other factors.
> 
> Regardless of its final makeup, Disney will find a way to bring more villas to the popular Epcot resorts area.
> 
> Still in the mix is the proposd new construction at Disney's Fort WIlderness Resort.  This facility was literally weeks away from a scheduled groundbreaking when Disney decision-makers shifted focus to the Polynesian villas.  The project is still on Disney's radar with a tentative construction start in 2018 and 2-3 year completion timeframe.
> 
> Finally, rumors of Disney Vacation Club eyeing Disney's Moderate-class resorts are true...but it would most likely not be a "Moderate DVC."
> 
> In the past, DVC has looked into the possibility of placing villas at Disney's Coronado Springs Resort.  With an elaborate feature pool, multiple dining options and convention facilities, Coronado Springs is arguably the most upscale of the Disney Moderates.
> 
> But the resort currently receving the most attention is Disney's Caribbean Beach Resort.   Caribbean Beach would not be a "Moderate DVC" in that no current guest rooms would be sold as timeshare villas.  While some argue that a lower-priced "Moderate DVC" would make the program more accessible to budget-conscious owners, expect DVC to continue pursuing the Deluxe pricing model as long as they have buyers.
> 
> The plan designers are currently pursuing involves completely demolishing three or four of the resort's six "islands"--at least half of the resort--and building a DVC villa tower.  The proposed design could see a DVC villa building up to 7 stories tall at Caribbean Beach.
> 
> As part of the Caribbean Beach Resort redesign, one source indicates that Disney is considering extension of neighboring waterways to provide boat service between Caribbean Beach and the Epcot and Disney's Hollywood Studios theme parks.
> 
> Some rebranding of the resort may even occur if Disney feels the need to distance itself from that "Moderate" label associated with the Caribbean Beach Resort name.
> 
> Keep in mind the above projects are all on the proverbial drawing board and are subject to change--particularly projects which are at least 5+ years down the road.  Changes in executive leadership, changes in the economy and a variety of other factors can have an immediate impact on capital improvements of this scale.
> 
> With the Polynesian Villas less than a year away from completion, expect to see some activity on the Wilderness Lodge hotel conversion soon.  We will continue to update other rumors as new details emerge.




I do think it sounds intriguing!  I would love to stay in a cabin!


----------



## ottawagreg

jimmytammy said:


> Got to share...last night we took Capt.D to Celebration Station to ride go karts and eat some pizza for his birthday.  My brother, our DD and her fiance, Capt.D, myself and my 82 yr. young Dad rode karts.  Earlier in the day, my Dad told me he didnt think he would ride.  I told him I was buying him a ticket, one set price, ride as much as you can.  So I told him, ride once, and you will get your moneys worth(knowing once he started he would continue).  And he did, didnt set out one time, rode at least 10 times!!  He is like a little kid once you get him there, made for a memorable Bday for Casey



It is wonderful that your father can still do things like that.  Great for him and for you and your family.  My father turned 80 in July.  I want to try to make memories for as long as possible, and I'm sure you do too.  Godspeed to all of us.  Every day is a gift from God.  

This is the day the Lord has made.  Let us rejoice and be glad in it.


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> *This is the article from DVCNews that blossomz mentioned.  Sounds very appealing. Like AKL, hope some of these become concierge*
> 
> ... *The exact number of rooms to be converted is not known, but expect it to be significant*. Several hundred rooms will remain available to cash guests but expect more to become villas.
> 
> ...
> 
> Disney plans to build stand-alone cabins along the beach bordering Bay Lake.  *The cabins will sleep 8-9 guests and feature high end amenities like a private fire pit and hot tub*.
> 
> *A new or expanded pool facility is being planned for the resort, possibly including a lazy river*.
> 
> Disney Vacation Club's target date for opening of the new Wilderness Lodge villas is 2017, but the relative simplicity of converting existing rooms (compared to new construction) leaves this date somewhat fluid.  The exact timeline could be shortened or lengthened by several months depending upon response to the Polynesian.
> 
> ...
> 
> Still in the mix is the proposd new construction at Disney's Fort WIlderness Resort.  _*This facility was literally weeks away from a scheduled groundbreaking when Disney decision-makers shifted focus to the Polynesian villas.  *_The project is still on Disney's radar with a tentative construction start in 2018 and 2-3 year completion timeframe.
> 
> ... expect to see some activity on the Wilderness Lodge hotel conversion soon.




Thanks for the copy JT. I didn't have a chance to go look it up & it's a fun read, even if we have to read it as only partial truths. Snipped the parts I found of interest.

Would they really re-make the swimming pool? I like hidden springs pool as it is. Why would they re-design it if all that is being added are some cabins. Unless we are talking about a whole city's worth of cabins, which would just not be welcome.

There's a strong "let's embellish and fill in some gaps here" feeling added to the text.


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> Got to share...last night we took Capt.D to Celebration Station to ride go karts and eat some pizza for his birthday.  My brother, our DD and her fiance, Capt.D, myself and my 82 yr. young Dad rode karts.  Earlier in the day, my Dad told me he didnt think he would ride.  I told him I was buying him a ticket, one set price, ride as much as you can.  So I told him, ride once, and you will get your moneys worth(knowing once he started he would continue).  And he did, didnt set out one time, rode at least 10 times!!  He is like a little kid once you get him there, made for a memorable Bday for Casey



 

My dad is hitting 80 this year too. He's had his fair share of issues for sure, but is still dreaming of buying a plane and learning to fly (yes, in that order... he's an engineer and does things his own way, LOL)


----------



## sleepydog25

I've been working a lot lately and just breezing in here. My belated birthday wishes for Cap'n D!  Also, I remain skeptical of new construction--one reason I love VWL and by extension the whole WL resort is because of its serenity and intimacy. I don't want them messing with that.


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> Would they really re-make the swimming pool? I like hidden springs pool as it is. Why would they re-design it if all that is being added are some cabins. Unless we are talking about a whole city's worth of cabins, which would just not be welcome.



I think they are referring to the main pool when they talk about lazy river, etc.  Clearly the main pool could use a little juicing up (at least a better slide) and a lazy river could fit nicely into the theming of the courtyard area.  

As for the cabins...that sounds the most far fetched of the ideas.  We have heard over the year that VWL is so small because of the marshland preserve restrictions in the area.  Unless the beach they are talking about is the existing beach which would be horrible.

I would assume that the new points would be priced at about the VGF & Poly DVC point levels?  To justify that, there would be a whole set of points with an expiration much later than 2042.  I guess since they are not part of the existing VWL building it won't matter that much as they can still do what they want to VWL existing building in 2042 without messing with any additional villas added on during a conversion.

So...what would the point structure look like for all these new studios?  Somehow I don't see the points chart as being the same schedule as the existing studios.


----------



## Corinne

Thanks for posting Blossom and Jimmy! This sounds so interesting!  I love the idea of a lazy river at the Lodge! I cannot believe the WL occupancy is at 40-50%

I truly love the VWL, but the Epcot area has always been the sweet spot for me and my family. Our first stay with our boys was at the Yacht Club, and we stayed there numerous times prior to becoming DVC members. It holds a really special place in our hearts, and I have always hoped there would be a DVC option there....although part of me does worry about how big DVC has become.


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> I truly love the VWL, but the Epcot area has always been the sweet spot for me and my family.




No problem, Corinne.  Us Groupies have never had a problem with Resort Bigamy.  


I do believe that those first impressions and memories are what can bind people to a resort.  My guess is that if we had stayed at, for example, BWV as our first stay at WDW then that would hold that kind of place in our memories.  

Having said that, we still would have been jaw-dropping on our first WL visit.  


Just sayin'...


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> No problem, Corinne.  Us Groupies have never had a problem with Resort Bigamy.
> 
> 
> I do believe that those first impressions and memories are what can bind people to a resort.  My guess is that if we had stayed at, for example, BWV as our first stay at WDW then that would hold that kind of place in our memories.
> 
> Having said that, we still would have been jaw-dropping on our first WL visit.
> 
> 
> Just sayin'...



*Resort Bigamy*! I love it!

And ITA, our first visit to the WL was most certainly jaw dropping as well!


----------



## Corinne

Jimmy, it sounds like you had a wonderful celebration for your sons bday! How fun for you all that your dad had such a great time!


----------



## bgraham34

I know the original plan was to expand or add another building onto the DVC Villas. A Pool with a Lazy River was to be added that was only for DVC members. This plan was shot down pretty early.


----------



## Granny

bgraham34 said:


> I know the original plan was to expand or add another building onto the DVC Villas. A Pool with a Lazy River was to be added that was only for DVC members. This plan was shot down pretty early.



bgraham...nice to see you! 

Yeah...I'll bet that idea was shot down quickly.  Can't imagine anything exclusive to DVC members would go well...just look at the WL guests who use the free laundry at VWL that is supposed to be members only.


----------



## bgraham34

Granny said:


> bgraham...nice to see you!
> 
> Yeah...I'll bet that idea was shot down quickly.  Can't imagine anything exclusive to DVC members would go well...just look at the WL guests who use the free laundry at VWL that is supposed to be members only.



Thanks,

Yeah I am surprised there is no room key or something needed for it. It just raises members dues up, not much but still.


----------



## twinklebug

bgraham34 said:


> I know the original plan was to expand or add another building onto the DVC Villas. A Pool with a Lazy River was to be added that was only for DVC members. This plan was shot down pretty early.



It was mentioned that VWL & WL are basically surrounded by protected wetlands. I've seen how in construction there are sneaky tricks to get away with building on such spots, but some of them take years to dry out the land to get it re-declared, and let's face it, they're just not ethical. If anyone knows where we can find a survey map of the area, please share.  I'd be very interested to see if it shows any construction-worthy land out there  (other than the parking lot) to build on. Not that I'm great at deciphering survey maps.

Re: DVC exclusive pool: Isn't the BLT pool exclusive to just folk staying at BLT? Or are CR guests also permitted to use it... which would explain why it's so hard to find a seat.


----------



## bgraham34

twinklebug said:


> It was mentioned that VWL & WL are basically surrounded by protected wetlands. I've seen how in construction there are sneaky tricks to get away with building on such spots, but some of them take years to dry out the land to get it re-declared, and let's face it, they're just not ethical. If anyone knows where we can find a survey map of the area, please share.  I'd be very interested to see if it shows any construction-worthy land out there  (other than the parking lot) to build on. Not that I'm great at deciphering survey maps.
> 
> Re: DVC exclusive pool: Isn't the BLT pool exclusive to just folk staying at BLT? Or are CR guests also permitted to use it... which would explain why it's so hard to find a seat.



I used to have a survey map but I no longer have it. I know there were plans to incorporate River Country into it but the cost was too high. BUt they do have some land by the Lodge that can be built on. I don't recall if it was in front or behind the Villas.


----------



## Beazle

Hi everyone. We are from the UK and love VWL . We are back there next Thursday !  Our pool will be crowded though because the main resort pool closes for refurb on Wednesday.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> It was mentioned that VWL & WL are basically surrounded by protected wetlands. I've seen how in construction there are sneaky tricks to get away with building on such spots, but some of them take years to dry out the land to get it re-declared, and let's face it, they're just not ethical. If anyone knows where we can find a survey map of the area, please share.  I'd be very interested to see if it shows any construction-worthy land out there  (other than the parking lot) to build on. Not that I'm great at deciphering survey maps.  Re: DVC exclusive pool: Isn't the BLT pool exclusive to just folk staying at BLT? Or are CR guests also permitted to use it... which would explain why it's so hard to find a seat.



The BLT pool is only for BLT guests.  But still built way too small.  Kind of a Disney/DVC theme IMO.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday DODIE!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies Beazle!!!!
Enjoy your trip!


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday Dodie, hope it is the best!


----------



## ottawagreg

bgraham34 said:


> I used to have a survey map but I no longer have it. I know there were plans to incorporate River Country into it but the cost was too high. BUt they do have some land by the Lodge that can be built on. I don't recall if it was in front or behind the Villas.



Hello all,  catching up a bit on our thread.  These links below are not survey maps but they show the land and space around the structures pretty well.  They are google maps satellite images and there is a measuring tool.  I played with it a bit, and it seems there is approximately 275 feet from north wall of VWL to the water line.  I suppose the they could build another building there but the wilderness would be gone.  Maybe they could go farther east towards the Fort campground, but it would be a very long walk to Roaring Forks to fill your mickey mug with a fountain drink.

In regards to to the tepee cabins, it appears the existing beach is in jeopardy, as well as any space between Old Faithful and the lake.  If the beach were to remain as is, the wetlands seems to be the only play.  If they are "protected" I am not seeing much room to maneuver.  The west side of the lodge is not all the big.  The forest blocking view of the lodge and hiding our beloved home will take a hit and it won't be much of a hideaway.  What say you folks?  Any opinions the differ from these.  I have not walked the wilderness trail so I can't speak from local knowledge or personal experience.  Osprey Ridge Golf Club I recall pretty well!


https://www.google.com/maps/@28.4086351,-81.5705908,281m/data=!3m1!1e3

https://www.google.com/maps/@28.4093217,-81.5693719,590m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## jimmytammy

Greg
Rather than adding new bldgs., I would prefer to see WL expand some of its rooms(esp. if they are having issue filling them)like Jambo and similar to Poly.  What would really make me happy is to see some rooms via VWL converted to Concierge


----------



## sleepydog25

There is an increasing amount of information leaking out to the general public which indicates that a VWL expansion is afoot.  I'm not yet convinced, but I am more than willing to talk about the concept, regardless.    The nature trail side of the Lodge would appear ripe for construction, but the distance from those units to any service area would be unreasonably long, it seems.  That's not to say Disney couldn't figure a way it could work (a small shop among the cabins with a soda dispenser, etc.), or they could just figure the draw of the cabins would be greater than the annoyance of hiking to RF.  On the other hand, the area west-ish of the docks wouldn't require as long of a walk and would have the benefit of being close to the boat dock and possible views of the higher fireworks from Wishes.  My preference at this point would be no cabins and simply refurb some of the rooms at the main Lodge (with some concierge level).  It makes the most sense from a financial aspect and would help with the occupancy rate if such is as bad as has been reported (which I doubt, btw).  This should be a fun topic to keep tabs on as winter months begin to envelop us.


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> Greg
> Rather than adding new bldgs., I would prefer to see WL expand some of its rooms(esp. if they are having issue filling them)like Jambo and similar to Poly.  What would really make me happy is to see some rooms via VWL converted to Concierge



ITA Jimmy!


----------



## ottawagreg

jimmytammy said:


> Greg
> Rather than adding new bldgs., I would prefer to see WL expand some of its rooms(esp. if they are having issue filling them)like Jambo and similar to Poly.  What would really make me happy is to see some rooms via VWL converted to Concierge






sleepydog25 said:


> My preference at this point would be no cabins and simply refurb some of the rooms at the main Lodge (with some concierge level).  It makes the most sense from a financial aspect and would help with the occupancy rate if such is as bad as has been reported (which I doubt, btw).




Amen to both of these comments.  That is exactly my thought and opinion as well.  The cabins may work, but they would be crammed onto beach area.  They may be thinking there is not enough use there for the real estate invested.  But new structures beyond that don't look feasible.  Or better said, appealing from a DVC ownership perspective.  If they do the studio refurbishment thing in the east wing of lodge I would like it.  View overlooking the big pool is quite nice.  IMHO.

greg


----------



## jimmytammy

If DVC would only ask us our opinions on the matter...we could set em straight, after all, we the groupies *are* the experts, dont cha know!!


----------



## Disney-Kim

anyone return from a trip with new updated room pics lately??
it would be nice to see some actual trip room pics since the refurbishment other than those inital ones everyone has seen...kwim?


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Labor Day to All!!


----------



## Granny

Echoing Jimmy's sentiments, I hope all Groupies are enjoying a beautiful Labor Day.


Where did this summer go?


----------



## horselover

eliza61 said:


> ps.  I would gladly sell one of the kids for a dessert call Le Mille-feuille.  roughly translate (a thousand leaves).  some type of puff pastry with crème and lemon sauce and strawberries.



         This made me laugh as many of your posts do Eliza!

How's the new house?  You probably gave an update some time ago but since I've been mostly MIA I missed it.



jimmytammy said:


> Di
> You are right, the wedding is slipping up very quick.  I know my DD will not see this so I can share some of the details.  Tonight, she revealed ideas for piano music to be played before and after the ceremony.  This includes We Go On and Promise from Illuminations as folks are exiting after the ceremony, she knew this would make me smile.  Another cool thing, she will have our local Alamance Jazz Band that plays mostly 40s style Glenn Miller type music for the reception.  Keep this under your hat or else its for me!!



Mums the word!  That sounds lovely.  Can't wait to see the pictures & hear all about it.  



twokats said:


> I was released from therapy today.  It will be unusual not going in on Wednesday.
> 
> My doctor said I am about 85% healed.  They said do my home exercises and they will see me in two months.   Now to get ready for the September and October cruises and visits to WDW.



That's great news Kathy!  Continued best wishes for a full recovery.



jimmytammy said:


> I have to share a little of myself that my folks taught me growing up that I remind myself of, esp. when I find I am thinking the wrong way.  My parents, from when I was very young told me to never group people together...in other words, take each individual as that.  Each person has something to contribute to make life better, each person has the ability to be somebody, to make a difference.  So I found at a very early age that friends were just that, friends, no boundaries were there, even when others looked strangely at me.  I have been told by a fellow groupie and very dear friend for many years that I tended to befriend those who were not popular in school, who were the outcasts so to speak.  I never thought that way, but rather I befriend those who are genuine, those I knew who would be by my side even in the tough times, not the fly by nighters.



Your parents were very wise people!  Well said.



twinklebug said:


> I'm on board with you re:being in WDW, specifically at one of my 2 favorite resorts, but find myself wishing we were able to bring our fur-babies along (not that I'd want our DVC rooms scented and torn up from all varieties and behaviors of critters (of which some humans fall into that group ) I just miss the little ones while we're away, and having lost the one that has been with me through all times good and bad this week  I can't bear the thought of leaving the others home with a sitter in the future. Not too worried though, positive I'll be ready to go on vacation to when the time comes.
> 
> Between this, and the promise I made myself years ago that I'd move away from the snow and cold, and with my youngest now a senior, it's _finally_ time to scope out homes near the magic, even if he makes me stay up here for another few years as he commutes to school. It's amazing how much house you can get in FL for the same price as around the Boston area.  A lot of homework to do learning how to tell good ones from bad) Pulling up maps and university surveys... anyone know how to predict where those infamous sink holes open up? Even Disney has problems with them. Hmmmmm...



I'm sorry for your loss TB.              They do for sure take a piece of our hearts with them when they go.  We just got back from a cruise a week ago & I left both dogs home with a pet sitter this time instead of sending them to the kennel.  It was a hard decision to make.  On the one hand the older dog would have been so stressed being boarded I felt badly doing that to her.  On the other hand the younger dog is full of energy & has never been left home alone before.   When we got home the younger dog was sick.   The pet sitter did not follow my instructions on how much wet food to give & it didn't go well for him.  I think that combined with the stress of us being gone for a week was too much for his system to handle.  For Dec. they're going to have to be boarded.          Either way they'll be stressed & it costs us a small fortune.  I'd love to bring them to WDW with us & keep them at Best Friends but Brady wouldn't fit under the seat.  I'd have to have him in cargo & I just can't do it.

Best of luck with the future move & house hunting!  You will for sure get much more house in FL than you can get here in MA.




sleepydog25 said:


> Do not take away my nature trail!  At this point, since there are no cold, hard facts about this possibility, I will set my eyebrows askew until further notice.  However, to repeat my first sentence:  do not take away my nature trail.



Thank you!  I was starting to think I was in the minority on not being happy about the possibility of cabins.  Either way it seems to be a lose/lose situation.  Either they're going to get rid of the beach or the nature trail or both.  There's nothing I enjoy more than taking a book out to the beach or just sitting there staring at the water watching the boats go by.  So relaxing.  We've also had many lovely family walks down that nature trail.  We usually don't see a soul.  It's like being out in the wilderness which I love.  I hate to see either of them go.  

If the rumors turn out to be true I really hope they'll make separate booking categories for main lodge vs. villas building.  I really have no interest in staying in the main lodge unless it was a concierge room.   I love the peacefulness of the villas.  



Corinne said:


> I truly love the VWL, but the Epcot area has always been the sweet spot for me and my family. Our first stay with our boys was at the Yacht Club, and we stayed there numerous times prior to becoming DVC members. It holds a really special place in our hearts, and I have always hoped there would be a DVC option there....although part of me does worry about how big DVC has become.



Agreed on both points.     

Hello groupies!          I have no hope of catching up since I really don't remember when I was last here.  I read about 10 pages & that's about all I can do.    I hope you're all doing well & have enjoyed the summer.

The beginning of the summer was a little rough for my family.  DS16 had a very rough time of it during the last school year.   The school year did not end well for him & he needed a lot of TLC.  He's doing better now & hopefully that will continue now that school has started again.  

We did just return from sailing on the Breakaway to Bermuda.  It was ok.  Not up to DCL's standards in my book.  We had a lot of trouble with getting gluten free food for DS14 which kind of put a damper on the trip, but still it was nice to be able to spend time together as a family before we're right back into the school schedule.

I'm off to Beaches Turks & Caicos this weekend on a work trip.                 So excited about that.  I've never been to T&C or any of the Beaches resorts so I'm excited to see it.  DH isn't as excited as he has to stay home with the boys.   Spouses aren't invited on work trips unfortunately for him.

Already looking forward to our Dec. trip.  We haven't stayed at the Lodge since Dec. '12.  Too long!  

I'll try to check in more frequently with my groupie friends.  Yay I know I always say that & never do but I really will try!

Take care all!


----------



## sleepydog25

Glad to see you around these parts, Julie/Jules!  Hope the new school year is better for you and yours.  And almost belated happy Labor Day wishes  to the Groupies.  I posted this on another social network earlier in the day, but does anyone else find it ironic that most workers celebrate Labor Day (a holiday acknowledging the nation's laborers) by actually going to work?


----------



## blossomz

jimmytammy said:


> If DVC would only ask us our opinions on the matter...we could set em straight, after all, we the groupies *are* the experts, dont cha know!!



That we are!!


----------



## digiMom

(Excuse me as I sneak in here for a second. I asked here for help a few times before our trip; which was a little over a week ago. I'm the crazy person that did a split stay at BWV/VWL/AKV (Jambo). I have to say I really enjoyed all of them, but I have to admit I really, really enjoyed VWL. Now I have to qualify that by saying we only went to MK during our stay here so didn't use the bus transportation. But wow, what a lovely place. So relaxing! Like a little sanctuary in the middle of chaos  I really have no place to say anything about the proposed changes, being I'm not an owner. But I really hope they don't change the feel of the resort because that's what really stood out for me. Thanks for letting me share..)


----------



## sleepydog25

digiMom said:


> (Excuse me as I sneak in here for a second. I asked here for help a few times before our trip; which was a little over a week ago. I'm the crazy person that did a split stay at BWV/VWL/AKV (Jambo). I have to say I really enjoyed all of them, but I have to admit I really, really enjoyed VWL. Now I have to qualify that by saying we only went to MK during our stay here so didn't use the bus transportation. But wow, what a lovely place. So relaxing! Like a little sanctuary in the middle of chaos  I really have no place to say anything about the proposed changes, being I'm not an owner. But I really hope they don't change the feel of the resort because that's what really stood out for me. Thanks for letting me share..)


So glad you shared with us!  We love to hear things about our beloved Lodge (good and bad, though we especially like the good).  What you say about VWL being a sanctuary likely holds true for each of us on this thread--it absolutely is the one key feature that keeps bringing me back "home."  I've used words such as "serenity," "peaceful," "quiet," and "intimate," and each of those are part and parcel of the sanctuary you found.  I'm not opposed to change as long as they don't ruin the beauty and tranquility of my VWL.  As for your opinion, it counts just as much as each one of our own thoughts.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jimmytammy

digiMom
Love the way you think about our beloved home.  Couldnt agree more

Julie
Good to see you as always!  Sorry the summer has been so tough and hoping your DS school issues are resolved.  School can be a tough thing, not just academics, but the social aspect(I had issue with both)and I cant imagine how much tougher it is these days.  We will lift you folks up to Him for a great school year
BTW, TammyNC will probably be getting up with you soon with a few more ??s about the upcoming cruise(I betcha now is the time when you are starting to wish you had never met us)


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> Glad to see you around these parts, Julie/Jules!  Hope the new school year is better for you and yours.  And almost belated happy Labor Day wishes  to the Groupies.  I posted this on another social network earlier in the day, but does anyone else find it ironic that most workers celebrate Labor Day (a holiday acknowledging the nation's laborers) by actually going to work?



Thanks Patrick aka Sly!  You're right.  That is a little strange.



digiMom said:


> (Excuse me as I sneak in here for a second. I asked here for help a few times before our trip; which was a little over a week ago. I'm the crazy person that did a split stay at BWV/VWL/AKV (Jambo). I have to say I really enjoyed all of them, but I have to admit I really, really enjoyed VWL. Now I have to qualify that by saying we only went to MK during our stay here so didn't use the bus transportation. But wow, what a lovely place. So relaxing! Like a little sanctuary in the middle of chaos  I really have no place to say anything about the proposed changes, being I'm not an owner. But I really hope they don't change the feel of the resort because that's what really stood out for me. Thanks for letting me share..)



        Another convert!  Thanks for posting your experience.  I doubt anyone here will disagree.    



jimmytammy said:


> digiMom
> Love the way you think about our beloved home.  Couldnt agree more
> 
> Julie
> Good to see you as always!  Sorry the summer has been so tough and hoping your DS school issues are resolved.  School can be a tough thing, not just academics, but the social aspect(I had issue with both)and I cant imagine how much tougher it is these days.  We will lift you folks up to Him for a great school year
> BTW, TammyNC will probably be getting up with you soon with a few more ??s about the upcoming cruise(*I betcha now is the time when you are starting to wish you had never met us*)



Never!  You know I'm always happy to answer questions.  I love to talk about DCL!            I know you all have a lot going on over the next couple of weeks but Tammy can call me whenever she has time.  I'll be home around through Fri. then back on the following Thu.   I'll have my laptop with me so she can always email me during the time I'm away too.

Thanks for the prayers.  Much appreciated.    

Hey 2 days in a row!  I'm off to a good start.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

So a little "celebrity" sighting on my flight on Monday.  I was returning from Ohio after attending a birthday weekend celebrating the 80th birthdays of my Aunt and Uncle.  I fly a fair amount and have run across a couple of known people but it had been awhile.  That day on walked Cris Collinsworth heading off to Seattle for the Thursday night game.  I never really thought of him as being that big of person but he had to do a bit more ducking than most others on the plane.


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> So a little "celebrity" sighting on my flight on Monday.  I was returning from Ohio after attending a birthday weekend celebrating the 80th birthdays of my Aunt and Uncle.  I fly a fair amount and have run across a couple of known people but it had been awhile.  That day on walked Cris Collinsworth heading off to Seattle for the Thursday night game.  I never really thought of him as being that big of person but he had to do a bit more ducking than most others on the plane.


Kathy
That is cool!  He always seemed like a good guy to me.  I remember when he played for the Bengals, and he always came across to me as being very gracious for his abilities and still seems that way now


----------



## MiaSRN62

digiMom said:


> (Excuse me as I sneak in here for a second. I asked here for help a few times before our trip; which was a little over a week ago. I'm the crazy person that did a split stay at BWV/VWL/AKV (Jambo). I have to say I really enjoyed all of them, but I have to admit I really, really enjoyed VWL. Now I have to qualify that by saying we only went to MK during our stay here so didn't use the bus transportation. But wow, what a lovely place. So relaxing! Like a little sanctuary in the middle of chaos  I really have no place to say anything about the proposed changes, being I'm not an owner. But I really hope they don't change the feel of the resort because that's what really stood out for me. Thanks for letting me share..)



It truly IS SANCTUARY!!!! Glad u had a nice visit and thanks for sharing!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Granny said:


> Echoing Jimmy's sentiments, I hope all Groupies are enjoying a beautiful Labor Day.
> 
> 
> Where did this summer go?



I am so sad to see summer drifting away as well....it is my favorite season! I have been working a lot (to earn money for our upcoming WDW and DCL vacation!!!) and I started back to school. Had the opportunity to catch Jimmy Buffet in concert in Hershey over the weekend. What a fun concert---never saw a stadium filled with such a large amount of happy people!  Then headed to the Jersey shore for one last dip in the ocean there before the summer slipped away. Hope everyone had a nice Labor Day (I spent mine "laboring" away at work in the Labor & Delivery unit!!! little play on words!).


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Kathy
> That is cool!  He always seemed like a good guy to me.  I remember when he played for the Bengals, and he always came across to me as being very gracious for his abilities and still seems that way now



He certainly was pretty low key but when some obvious football fans engaged him (Green Bay jersey wearing!) he chatted.  I've always thought he is pretty knowledgeable in his broadcasts.  My cousin said he got a law degree in the Cinci area after his pro football career which I thought was very interesting especially considering how much you hear about the elite athletes being "helped" thru school.

It's always just a little fun to see some people in person that you otherwise just see on TV or in the movies.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> He certainly was pretty low key but when some obvious football fans engaged him (Green Bay jersey wearing!) he chatted.  I've always thought he is pretty knowledgeable in his broadcasts.  My cousin said he got a law degree in the Cinci area after his pro football career which I thought was very interesting especially considering how much you hear about the elite athletes being "helped" thru school.
> 
> It's always just a little fun to see some people in person that you otherwise just see on TV or in the movies.


I don't watch much football, but when I do, finding Cris Collinsworth calling a game is worth it as he is more insightful and precise with his commentary than nearly all the other on-air personalities.  I love that he got engaged with fans sitting near him; makes me think he is more accessible, i.e., down-to-earth.

In my life, I've had to opportunity to see (and occasionally meet) quite a few well-known figures.  No sightings are funnier than one that happened when I was stationed in SoCal.  My girlfriend at the time and I were at LAX when she claimed to see Pat Sajak.  We hunted for him only to discover it wasn't.  Every time after that when we'd go to the airport (I flew a lot), I'd tease her about seeing Pat Sajak "again."  About a year after the initial incidence, and I was waiting for her to pick me up curbside at the baggage terminal area when, lo and behold, I really DID see Pat Sajak!  She came pulling up just as he stepped into his limo, and all she caught of him was a figure slipping into a vehicle.  Naturally, she thought I was joking again, but I had walked closer to him to verify that it was him. . .and it was.  She never did believe me.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> .....all she caught of him was a figure slipping into a vehicle.  Naturally, she thought I was joking again, but I had walked closer to him to verify that it was him. . .and it was.  She never did believe me.



That's a great one Sleepy!


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Every time after that when we'd go to the airport (I flew a lot), I'd tease her about seeing Pat Sajak "again."





> lo and behold, I really DID see Pat Sajak!





> She never did believe me.




Sleepy, pull up a chair by the WL lobby fireplace, and let me tell you a little story about a boy who cried "WOLF!".....


----------



## Corinne

Happy Saturday Groupies! I've been promoted at work, but while the search for my replacement continues, I remain in that role as well as the new position, so it's been extra crazy! I need a vacation! Good thing I only have *8 more sleeps!*


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Sleepy, pull up a chair by the WL lobby fireplace, and let me tell you a little story about a boy who cried "WOLF!".....


Yeah?  Sounds like a fun story!  How does it end?


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Yeah?  Sounds like a fun story!  How does it end?



Pretty well for the wolf.  Not so great for the boy.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Pretty well for the wolf.  Not so great for the boy.


Ruh-roh.


----------



## DiznyDi

Loved your celebrity sightings story *sleepy*!  Our family has enjoyed a few of theses moments too:
When I was m-u-c-h younger, I had my picture taken with Lloyd Bridges while visiting Sea World when it was still in Ohio. Also at Sea World in Ohio but many years later, our kids were able to secure their picture and autograph of/with Greg Louganis.  And our first trip to Disney as a family, somewhere around 1989, we were at Stormalong Bay swimming when DDad struck up a conversation with McLean Stevenson of M*A*S*H fame.  Nice memories!

Unfortunately we're not sports people at our house.  I can't appreciate Kat's sighting of Cris Collingsworth as I don't even know who this is 

*Corinne* - you'll be in Disney before you know it! What a great way to celebrate your promotion and hard work!

*JT* - Thinking of you and family as you make the final countdown to the walk down the aisle.  As time permits, you know we'd all love to see some pics of your DD's wedding


----------



## jimmytammy

Will do Di 
Sleepy and Granny, enjoying the ribbing from afar


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Will do Di
> Sleepy and Granny, enjoying the ribbing from afar


That's one of the things I enjoy most about the Groupies:  we can tease and joke knowing it's all in good fun.  I love it!  

Pat Sajak was not my only sighting while stationed in CA.  I once saw Bill Russell (for those not in the know, he's an NBA Hall of Famer), and I was on a game show while there with the stars being Pat Carroll (Ursula!), Stuart Pankin (HBO Not Necessarily the News), Ian Buchanan (General Hospital), and Pam Postema (Coach).  Robb Weller was the host.  The day I taped, one of the staffers was escorting me backstage to makeup when we bumped into Neil Patrick Harrison who was going to be a guest star in upcoming episodes.  He was starring in "Doogie Howser, MD" at the time.

When I was stationed at Andrews AFB years later, one of my duties was helping run the flightline VIP lounge (Andrews AFB is home to AF-1).  Over the course of my five years there, I met/greeted many politicians, presidents, heads of state, and even Hollywood types.  It was a fun job.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Will do Di
> Sleepy and Granny, enjoying the ribbing from afar



I agree with Sleepy...some good natured ribbing is okay because I think we do try to keep it good natured.  

It's hard on the internet because there are no voice inflections, no smiles or slaps on the backs, and it is very easy for people to read things differently than that which was intended.  So glad that people understood my comments to be playful.  

As for celebrity sightings, I worked for a major beer company based here in St. Louis (duh, does that give it away?  ) for 30 years in marketing, and so we had the opportunity to meet a lot of celebrities.  Of the many celebrities, the person I treasured meeting the most was retired United States Army Lieutenant General Hal Moore.   For those who do not recognize the name, you may remember the movie "We Were Soldiers" where Hal was played by Mel Gibson.  Truly a remarkable man.


Other than that, I'd have to say my favorite celebrity meeting was the opportunity to shake hands and get a picture with the Hanson Brothers from "Slap Shot".  'nuff said.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> I agree with Sleepy...some good natured ribbing is okay because I think we do try to keep it good natured.
> 
> It's hard on the internet because there are no voice inflections, no smiles or slaps on the backs, and it is very easy for people to read things differently than that which was intended.  So glad that people understood my comments to be playful.
> 
> As for celebrity sightings, I worked for a major beer company based here in St. Louis (duh, does that give it away?  ) for 30 years in marketing, and so we had the opportunity to meet a lot of celebrities.  Of the many celebrities, the person I treasured meeting the most was retired United States Army Lieutenant General Hal Moore.   For those who do not recognize the name, you may remember the movie "We Were Soldiers" where Hal was played by Mel Gibson.  Truly a remarkable man.
> 
> 
> Other than that, I'd have to say my favorite celebrity meeting was the opportunity to shake hands and get a picture with the Hanson Brothers from "Slap Shot".  'nuff said.


Our humor leanings appear to be similar.    I did know who Gen Moore was, and that reminded me that my favorite person was Sen. John Glenn when I was working the flightline at Andrews AFB.  It's very common for senators and congressmen/women coming back from overseas to have their government provided planes loaded with gifts, especially around Christmas.  Ostensibly, these legislators are conducting visits, having conferences, and the like which is why they get the use of the planes.  When they land, they have multiple staffers running around unloading things for them, bringing vans up to the aircraft, and pulling up government cars with assigned drivers.  I personally saw van loads of gifts during my time on the flightline.  One late evening about a week before Christmas, Sen. Glenn arrived from overseas.  He got off the plane with his wife and his daughter who doubled as a staffer.  They had one car, his personal car, which I parked near the plane.  They had nothing but suitcases to load in the car, and he stood in the cold, near midnight, chatting with me.  He asked me about my job and my family, and we discussed the rigors of military life.  We talked for a good five minutes before he drove off. . .driving his own vehicle.  Now, _that_ is someone who was a good public servant.


----------



## ottawagreg

I found this page with pictures and comments for those who are interested.  Enjoy.

greg

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=51688584&postcount=2

p.s.  here is another link with construction permit, plan drawings and overhead pic.

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52063726&postcount=1288


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for sharing that info. Greg, very interesting to follow along

Granny and Sleepy, had the pleasure of meeting you both and feel like yall would make great company together 

Woke early this AMThe wedding day is Sat. and all the sudden this wave of emotion is setting in on me.  Knew it was coming, but trying to fight it off is not working.  I wear my heart on my sleeve, much like our DD Kristian who is the intended bride.  I am scared for them, happy for them and missing her already.  But life goes on.  Luckily for us, they wont be but about 2 miles away(family means a lot to her as she refuses to be far away, so I got that going for me).  But its still hard.  Sorry to dump all this on you folks on a Mon. of all days, but you folks know me about as good as anyone.  I reflect back on the days when she was young, all those trips to WDW past us(yet I look forward to the future ones with her new family).  What didnt help this AM, I go back to feed the cats and see a pic my DW has on her desk with all of us and Ranger Stan and his sweetie(knowing he would be here).  Sorry folks, I am a sap, but its an emotional rollercoaster of a ride right now for dear ol Dad.  And I get a feeling its going to be tougher as each day goes by this week.  This isnt the kind of stuff I would post on FB, so thanks for letting me share here.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks for sharing that info. Greg, very interesting to follow along
> 
> Granny and Sleepy, had the pleasure of meeting you both and feel like yall would make great company together
> 
> Woke early this AMThe wedding day is Sat. and all the sudden this wave of emotion is setting in on me.  Knew it was coming, but trying to fight it off is not working.  I wear my heart on my sleeve, much like our DD Kristian who is the intended bride.  I am scared for them, happy for them and missing her already.  But life goes on.  Luckily for us, they wont be but about 2 miles away(family means a lot to her as she refuses to be far away, so I got that going for me).  But its still hard.  Sorry to dump all this on you folks on a Mon. of all days, but you folks know me about as good as anyone.  I reflect back on the days when she was young, all those trips to WDW past us(yet I look forward to the future ones with her new family).  What didnt help this AM, I go back to feed the cats and see a pic my DW has on her desk with all of us and Ranger Stan and his sweetie(knowing he would be here).  Sorry folks, I am a sap, but its an emotional rollercoaster of a ride right now for dear ol Dad.  And I get a feeling its going to be tougher as each day goes by this week.  This isnt the kind of stuff I would post on FB, so thanks for letting me share here.


Poignancy becomes a dad's constant companion during weddings.  Thankfully, it will give way to happiness.  Share away, JT.  You're among good friends here.


----------



## ottawagreg

jimmytammy said:


> Woke early this AMThe wedding day is Sat. and all the sudden this wave of emotion is setting in on me.  Knew it was coming, but trying to fight it off is not working.  I wear my heart on my sleeve, much like our DD Kristian who is the intended bride.  I am scared for them, happy for them and missing her already.  But life goes on.
> 
> Sorry folks, I am a sap, but its an emotional rollercoaster of a ride right now for dear ol Dad.  And I get a feeling its going to be tougher as each day goes by this week.  This isnt the kind of stuff I would post on FB, so thanks for letting me share here.



I have a fifteen year old daughter getting fitted tonight for her first homecoming date.  I am emotional about that.  I dread what you are going through now.  I thought a lot about it and I don't know how I will face it.  I will offer up prayer you and your family.  God bless you all this week.  I hope all goes well.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Poignancy becomes a dad's constant companion during weddings.



That's a great comment, Sleepy.  

I have two 20-something daughters so I know my time is coming.  As it is, one of them lives 600 miles away so we miss her a lot.  




> ...my favorite person was Sen. John Glenn...



What a coincidence.  I too met with and talked to Senator Glenn many years ago halfway across the world.  I won't bore everyone with the details but I totally agree that he was very down to earth and classy.  I was only about 7 when he became the first man to orbit the earth...a little older when he went up in the Discovery at his age of 77...but he has always been a wonderful example of a first class American citizen.


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks guys for being so supportive  Love being a father and Dad, but these are the tough times that we must face as such.  Looking forward to what their future holds!


----------



## sleepydog25

I will not allow a day to go by without someone posting something on this thread, so. . .

*I love me some VWL!*


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks guys for being so supportive  Love being a father and Dad, but these are the tough times that we must face as such.  Looking forward to what their future holds!



You're obviously a great dad Jimmy, and you're lucky your daughter is going to be so close once she is married. Having just gone through the same thing, I have to say it is hard, sad, joyful and so darn emotional all rolled into one! I know the day will be beautiful and you will have such a wonderful time, enjoy every moment! Hugs to you and Tammy!


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> I will not allow a day to go by without someone posting something on this thread, so. . .
> 
> *I love me some VWL!*



Well, based on His Honorable Keeper of the Vacation Plans, I think you're gonna' get that wish!



> *September*
> *Corinne* 14-20 BWV
> *twokats* 18-19 AKL Jambo Concierge(before cruise);postponed from April
> *luvvwl/Slydog* 21-24 VGF
> *luvvwl *24-29 BC (Girls' trip)
> *luvvwl/Slydog* 29-30 BCV



So Corinne, Kats, Sly & Luv...enjoy!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Well, based on His Honorable Keeper of the Vacation Plans, I think you're gonna' get that wish!
> 
> 
> 
> So Corinne, Kats, Sly & Luv...enjoy!!!


We'll definitely enjoy our trip, but upon closer inspection, note that we won't be staying at our beloved Lodge.  We chose to stay at BLT last month to be close to MK and because my daughter had never stayed there (for the record, my DD quipped "it's nice, but next time, let's stay at VWL").  This trip, we wanted to try a resort where we'd not stayed before, and we managed to get into VGF at the seven-month point.  We'll let you guys know what we think after we get back.


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks Corinne for the kind sentiments.


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks for sharing that info. Greg, very interesting to follow along
> 
> Granny and Sleepy, had the pleasure of meeting you both and feel like yall would make great company together
> 
> Woke early this AMThe wedding day is Sat. and all the sudden this wave of emotion is setting in on me.  Knew it was coming, but trying to fight it off is not working.  I wear my heart on my sleeve, much like our DD Kristian who is the intended bride.  I am scared for them, happy for them and missing her already.  But life goes on.  Luckily for us, they wont be but about 2 miles away(family means a lot to her as she refuses to be far away, so I got that going for me).  But its still hard.  Sorry to dump all this on you folks on a Mon. of all days, but you folks know me about as good as anyone.  I reflect back on the days when she was young, all those trips to WDW past us(yet I look forward to the future ones with her new family).  What didnt help this AM, I go back to feed the cats and see a pic my DW has on her desk with all of us and Ranger Stan and his sweetie(knowing he would be here).  Sorry folks, I am a sap, but its an emotional rollercoaster of a ride right now for dear ol Dad.  And I get a feeling its going to be tougher as each day goes by this week.  This isnt the kind of stuff I would post on FB, so thanks for letting me share here.



How absolutely Beautiful JT,

Ok no crying here guys, I cry at the drop of the hat.  I have a standing policy that no one cries in my presence by themselves.  and believe me I am not a beautiful, Hollywood bawler like Halle Berry or Sandra bullock.  

I am so honored that you shared with us, love is absolutely wonderful and there is nothing better than reading about the love and devotion of a "dad".


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hi Groupies!  We're madly prepping the house for visitors arriving tonight.  My cousin, my goddaughter and her boyfriend will be arriving for a week stay.  I'll be taking them down to Yosemite this weekend - their first visit there and I'm excited to show it to them.  And excited myself since it's been 4 years since I've been down.  Thinking of National Parks always makes me think of the lodge so just thought I'd share.  Yosemite's grand lodge is the Ahwahnee.  I have only visited it but never stay.  It does have a lot the lovely grandeur that the lodge was modeled after although I know the Ahwahnee was not the inspiration for WDW.  A stay there will still remain a bucket list item since we'll be at Curry Village in a couple of cabins - ones with real walls instead of their better known tent cabins!    I do enjoy camping but kind of like real beds a bit more.    So I guess we're glamping this weekend!

Jimmy and Tammy - I'll be thinking of you and your family this weekend.  Have a wonderful time!!  And I'll add that daughters never forget and rather cherish tears of nostalgia and tears of joy shed by their dad.


----------



## Corinne

*Granny*-thanks for the well wishes, I'm not even close to being ready.  Ahh the good ole days when I used to start packing a week before. 

*Jimmy*- cannot wait to see pics and hear all about the wedding! 

*sleepy* still can't believe we will just be missing each other! Have a great trip!

*Eliza*-I also cry at the drop of a hat! 

*Kathy*-enjoy your visit with your family! I would love to go to Yosemite one day.  My brother lived in CA for 20 years, and while we saw a lot of the state, we never made it there. Please post pics if possible!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

All I can say...you folks are tops in my book!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> *sleepy* still can't believe we will just be missing each other! Have a great trip!


Too bad we couldn't have met.  You have a great trip, as well! 

Enjoy this time, JT.  While a moment for teary-eyed reflections, you'll look back on this moment fondly in years to come.  I know of what I speak.


----------



## Nicoal13

Hello Groupies! I've been gone way too long.  We had a busy summer, traveled to Topsail Island in NC and fell in love with the island.  

No WDW trips on the horizon.  Actually had to bank 70 points the other day.  Some best friend couple are going Dec. 2015 and I think we may go at the same time. Our kids are best friends, so it would be fun to be there at the same time.  I wish we could go to escape this harsh winter that is supposed to be coming, but not sure the budget will allow. Too many home remodeling projects.  But who knows, maybe a trip on short notice when winter becomes too much could happen.

I hope you are all doing well.

Jimmy - I can imagine how bittersweet you are feeling.  Enjoy the moment and think of how much joy this union will bring to your family.  

Eliza - thought of you this morning and hope you are doing well on this anniversary as another year has passed. Prayers for you and all those affected today.  

Never forget...


Nicole


----------



## tea pot

*Eliza*
 You are in my thoughts and prayers today.


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks for sharing that info. Greg, very interesting to follow along
> 
> Granny and Sleepy, had the pleasure of meeting you both and feel like yall would make great company together
> 
> Woke early this AMThe wedding day is Sat. and all the sudden this wave of emotion is setting in on me.  Knew it was coming, but trying to fight it off is not working.  I wear my heart on my sleeve, much like our DD Kristian who is the intended bride.  I am scared for them, happy for them and missing her already.  But life goes on.  Luckily for us, they wont be but about 2 miles away(family means a lot to her as she refuses to be far away, so I got that going for me).  But its still hard.  Sorry to dump all this on you folks on a Mon. of all days, but you folks know me about as good as anyone.  I reflect back on the days when she was young, all those trips to WDW past us(yet I look forward to the future ones with her new family).  What didnt help this AM, I go back to feed the cats and see a pic my DW has on her desk with all of us and Ranger Stan and his sweetie(knowing he would be here).  Sorry folks, I am a sap, but its an emotional rollercoaster of a ride right now for dear ol Dad.  And I get a feeling its going to be tougher as each day goes by this week.  This isnt the kind of stuff I would post on FB, so thanks for letting me share here.



Awwwww Jimmy.          I suddenly have something in my eye.   Only 2 more days to go.  Hang in there!            Wishing you all a beautiful day on Sat.    Can't wait to see the pictures.      

I also received an exciting packet for you while I was in Turks & Caicos!             I promised Tammy copies of daily itineraries so I'll be getting those in the mail to you beginning of next week.

Thinking of you today Eliza & all the families that lost loved ones.


----------



## Granny

tea pot said:


> *Eliza*
> You are in my thoughts and prayers today.



Amen.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks for that link *Greg*!

*Jimmytammy*.....you have my complete understanding and empathy on all the mixed feelings you are experiencing. Going through the process of my daughter getting married in April had me on such a crazy emotional roller coaster ride. There were times I just felt so sad....and other times I was so joyful. I still struggle today since she now lives permanently in Florida. Hang in there *Jimmy & Tammy*!!! You will always hold that very special place in her heart that only a father car! Wishing you all the best on the special day this Saturday! 

*Corinne*....CONGRATS on your promotion and upcoming trip to WDW!!!!!

*eliza*....HUGS! You're in my thoughts!


----------



## twinklebug

Hi Groupies, today is always a solemn day in my company, and there's just no escaping it, so this year I ran toward it instead of away from it. I pulled up M's memorial site and started reading names. I pulled up the wiki and learned a lot, more than I can remember, more than I wanted to know... and terrifying info I will probably now have at least one nightmare from. I am glad I did it, and from this year forward I will make it a point to pull up a handful or two of names of folk who passed away - not just from my company, but fire fighters, flight attendants, or even those at the Marriott... doesn't matter because everyone was equally valuable in life. Ultimately, I'd like to get to know all the names but the list is long.

But it reminded me that today has become a day to be thankful for all the wonderful people we have in our lives, both those that we know, and those who we would know if we would take the time to know them. I'll venture as far as to say it's not a day of sadness, it's a day to remember all the things we really are thankful for. If you'll grant me a moment, I have a few to share:

Day started off with me picking up the fluffenutter from her spay appointment. Saw a town police officer on his way to work and no one was letting him off the highway off ramp to the 3rd lane over. If he had been in his cruiser, I'm sure crossing would have been no issue.  It's not that he was a police officer that got me, but the fact that everyone had their heads so focused on just "getting there" that no one paused to let the car out and cross. He nodded his thanks to me as I waved him on. I wanted to yell for folks to slow down, wake up, everyone seems to have forgotten about others being in this world with us. Boy, I'm sounding like my grandmother here. Am I getting old or what?  I am grateful that 9-11 opened our eyes to each other, even if it was for just a short period of time, it was nice to see into each others eyes.

Upon returning home a pair of deer crossed the road between our house and a small lot of wooded land, crossed back and then started playing on the basketball court. Made me think of WL ... if it had a basketball court that is. I am thankful that I have had many opportunities with my family and to share with all the groupies here vacation time. There are so many who have not had the opportunity to take time off.

Then, our little semi-feral brought her 4 week old kittens out to visit for the first time.  (We now have 3 little guests and mom in our bathroom. Will get them tamed and grown up enough for adoption to good families.) I am thankful for the little critters that warm our hearts and make us realize that there is always room in our lives to help make one more happy ending. Or in this case, four more.  	   

Thanks for the ear groupies, and thank you for always being a place on the web we can call home.


----------



## eliza61

twinklebug said:


> But it reminded me that today has become a day to be thankful for all the wonderful people we have in our lives, both those that we know, and those who we would know if we would take the time to know them. I'll venture as far as to say it's not a day of sadness, it's a day to remember all the things we really are thankful for. If you'll grant me a moment, I have a few to share:
> 
> 
> 
> Upon returning home a pair of deer crossed the road between our house and a small lot of wooded land, crossed back and then started playing on the basketball court. Made me think of WL ... if it had a basketball court that is. *I am thankful that I have had many opportunities with my family and to share with all the groupies here vacation time. There are so many who have not had the opportunity to take time off.*
> .



Man, you guys are determined to turn me into a puddle this week.  
Wonderful observations Twinkle, thank  for sharing.


As always you guys know my mantra.  You've really got in backwards, *I'm* the one who is supremely humbled by the amazing spirit shown by my fellow country men.  Like I said, remember you guys kept it together and continue to do so.  

Think about it, many of us have kids who were very young in 2001, yet today they are graduating, getting married and succeeding, living wonderful lives in part to what you did 13 years ago.  
Personally I couldn't come up with a better legacy to this day if I tried.

As always I am in awe.

much love
E


----------



## eliza61

CONGRATULATIONS JT!!!

I know tomorrow will probably be utter chaos so sending my well wishes and love to you and your entire family.

REMEMBER!!!  We want pictures.  LOL


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks folks for all the continued well wishes and prayers on behalf of our DD Kristian.  

I have to share...yesterday we were setting up for the reception area, and we had brand new tablecloths that need wrinkles removed.  He fiance Paul brought a new steamer, it was getting the job done but slowly, we had 20 tables, 12' in dia., and the cloths touch the floor.  CaptainD and I go this aint gettin er done, so we make a run to Bed Bath and Beyond and get this super fancy steamer and proceed to help.  So here we are, steaming all these cloths, 4 hours later, done!!  An adventure that I *never, ever* wish to return too

And me being a day late, dollar short kind of guy...For those folks who were directly affected by that tragic day in 2001, my prayers continue with you.  Our kids grew up with this forever etched in their lives, but stronger in their faith, belief and pride in their country and their fellow man.  For that personally, I am thankful, Bin Laden and the likes of him, did not win!!  We Americans, yes, we have our differences, and divisions, but go up against us, and you have opened up a hornets nest.  And I share these feelings based on how I feel about you folks, many I have never met, but consider friends and family all the same.  Throw us all together, we can be a powerful bunch, we stand strong, and though we are miles apart, we lift each other up, pray for each other in our time of need, and share our lives with one another.

So can I say, I love you folks, and I mean this in all sincerity.  You all have been a bright spot to me in the best and worst of times. I am forever grateful for you folks


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks folks for all the continued well wishes and prayers on behalf of our DD Kristian.
> 
> I have to share...yesterday we were setting up for the reception area, and we had brand new tablecloths that need wrinkles removed.  He fiance Paul brought a new steamer, it was getting the job done but slowly, we had 20 tables, 12' in dia., and the cloths touch the floor.  CaptainD and I go this aint gettin er done, so we make a run to Bed Bath and Beyond and get this super fancy steamer and proceed to help.  So here we are, steaming all these cloths, 4 hours later, done!!  An adventure that I *never, ever* wish to return too
> 
> And me being a day late, dollar short kind of guy...For those folks who were directly affected by that tragic day in 2001, my prayers continue with you.  Our kids grew up with this forever etched in their lives, but stronger in their faith, belief and pride in their country and their fellow man.  For that personally, I am thankful, Bin Laden and the likes of him, did not win!!  We Americans, yes, we have our differences, and divisions, but go up against us, and you have opened up a hornets nest.  And I share these feelings based on how I feel about you folks, many I have never met, but consider friends and family all the same.  Throw us all together, we can be a powerful bunch, we stand strong, and though we are miles apart, we lift each other up, pray for each other in our time of need, and share our lives with one another.
> 
> So can I say, I love you folks, and I mean this in all sincerity.  You all have been a bright spot to me in the best and worst of times. I am forever grateful for you folks


Whew!  What a job!  Better you than me!    Seriously, best wishes for the big day tomorrow.  May the ceremony go off without a hitch.

Nice sentiments re: 9/11.  I hadn't been retired from active duty long and was still living in Alaska.  As with us all, that day is emblazoned in my memory.  However, an even greater moment stands out, and it occurred a few days after the event.  I had gone out hiking to reconnect with nature after attempting to come to terms with the tragedy, and while I'm walking up a mountainside, my now freshman in high school daughter (who was barely over one then) strapped in my kid-carrier backpack, I see contrails in the sky above and realized not only that commercial flights had been continued but the enormity of the world, and how my part is but one small speck.  It helped put the time in perspective.

Yes, pictures, JT!


----------



## twokats

JT and family, I know  you are super busy, but I hope you really enjoy the next two days.  I know the memories will forever be with you and the joy of a new family member will make it a time to be remembered.  
God be with you all and His blessings on this marriage.

Ditto on the pictures.


----------



## ottawagreg

Well the weekend is here!  I'm getting ready to leave work now.  My weekend promises to be very busy, so I will not be online much, if at all.  BUT NOT AS BUSY AS JT!!!

God bless your daughter and your new son-in-law.  I pray that your day will be blessed with excellent weather and that the ceremony goes as planned.  I mostly wish that your heart is filled with joy and happiness tomorrow, and may God bless you and your family always.


----------



## Corinne

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Corinne*....CONGRATS on your promotion and upcoming trip to WDW!!!!!
> 
> Thanks Maria!
> 
> 
> 
> eliza61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As always you guys know my mantra.  You've really got in backwards, *I'm* the one who is supremely humbled by the amazing spirit shown by my fellow country men.  Like I said, remember you guys kept it together and continue to do so.
> 
> Think about it, many of us have kids who were very young in 2001, yet today they are graduating, getting married and succeeding, living wonderful lives in part to what you did 13 years ago.
> Personally I couldn't come up with a better legacy to this day if I tried.
> 
> As always I am in awe.
> 
> much love
> E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said Eliza!
> 
> 
> 
> jimmytammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks folks for all the continued well wishes and prayers on behalf of our DD Kristian.
> 
> I have to share...yesterday we were setting up for the reception area, and we had brand new tablecloths that need wrinkles removed.  He fiance Paul brought a new steamer, it was getting the job done but slowly, we had 20 tables, 12' in dia., and the cloths touch the floor.  CaptainD and I go this aint gettin er done, so we make a run to Bed Bath and Beyond and get this super fancy steamer and proceed to help.  So here we are, steaming all these cloths, 4 hours later, done!!  An adventure that I *never, ever* wish to return too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's great Jimmy! Once again, wishing you all a day full of joy! Cannot wait to see pucs!
> 
> 
> 
> sleepydog25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see contrails in the sky above and realized not only that commercial flights had been continued but the enormity of the world, and how my part is but one small speck.  It helped put the time in perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember having a very similar experience at that time sleepy.
Click to expand...


----------



## DiznyDi

Thinking of you JT.  Well, you're finally here.  Tomorrow's the big day. Savor every moment and etch it on your heart for eternity.  What a joyous blessed event in the life of your family.  So exciting!

Eliza, theres not a Sept 11th that my thoughts don't turn to you and the horrors you must have felt and endured that day and in the aftermath that followed.  You're a survivor!  And we're glad you did!  You're a testament to the American spirit of strength in adversity.  Our little corner of cyberspace just wouldn't be the same without you. 

We know what JT is up to this week-end.  And if Corinne isn't already in the World, she should be getting there soon.  Enjoy your week-end Groupies!


----------



## jimmytammy

Mostly all I have now are shots from my phone, Tammy has much better from our camera, just not downloaded yet. The reception has a tea time atmosphere, and I can share that Alice and her friends are in the mix of it all


This is a family tree that folks put their thumbprint then write their name, a way for the happy couple to celebrate those who are there in celebration








Capt D checking out our steaming work

Kristian with her Paw Paw Ken Gerringer(Tammys Dad)Sadly, he passed away when she was 7 with ALS.  We have been doing the now famous ice bucket challenge for many yrs, minus the ice and bucket, but trying desperately to get the message out about this terrible disease in hopes to find a cure someday.  So happy it has come to light in such a huge way recently.  Paw Paw Ken was our reason in a short story of how we ended up in WDW for the 1st time.  Sadly, he didnt experience it with us, but we know he would have loved it!



Tammy and Tearsa sharing a moment

Paul, the groom and soon to be son in law.  Cant wait to take him on his 1st ride on ToT(and hear him scream)


----------



## jimmytammy

This is Pauls gift from Kristian.  CaptainD and I built it out of walnut from our barn.  She bought him the Army sword and sheath and had a plaque made for it.

She will present it to him just before they use it to cut the cake.  I can show this now, not much chance he will see it between now and the reception


----------



## twinklebug

I am loving the tea time atmosphere of the reception Jimmy, looks beautiful and so creative!

Enjoy & Congratulations to the newlyweds and on gaining a son!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thinking of you all today Jimmy & Tammy! Many blessings on this day of happiness!


----------



## Corinne

Thinking of you Jimmy and Tammy!

We will be getting up super early tomorrow....that is, if I even sleep.......I bet you all remember this:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=b95oyhSd5ls


I'll be posting from the world!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Corinne said:


> Thinking of you Jimmy and Tammy!
> 
> We will be getting up super early tomorrow....that is, if I even sleep.......I bet you all remember this:
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=b95oyhSd5ls
> 
> 
> I'll be posting from the world!



YAAAY!!! Have so much fun!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne, safe travels and lots of fun soon


----------



## Muushka

twinklebug said:


> Hi Groupies, today is always a solemn day in my company, and there's just no escaping it, so this year I ran toward it instead of away from it. I pulled up M's memorial site and started reading names. I pulled up the wiki and learned a lot, more than I can remember, more than I wanted to know... and terrifying info I will probably now have at least one nightmare from. I am glad I did it, and from this year forward I will make it a point to pull up a handful or two of names of folk who passed away - not just from my company, but fire fighters, flight attendants, or even those at the Marriott... doesn't matter because everyone was equally valuable in life. Ultimately, I'd like to get to know all the names but the list is long.
> 
> But it reminded me that today has become a day to be thankful for all the wonderful people we have in our lives, both those that we know, and those who we would know if we would take the time to know them. I'll venture as far as to say it's not a day of sadness, it's a day to remember all the things we really are thankful for. If you'll grant me a moment, I have a few to share:
> 
> Day started off with me picking up the fluffenutter from her spay appointment. Saw a town police officer on his way to work and no one was letting him off the highway off ramp to the 3rd lane over. If he had been in his cruiser, I'm sure crossing would have been no issue.  It's not that he was a police officer that got me, but the fact that everyone had their heads so focused on just "getting there" that no one paused to let the car out and cross. He nodded his thanks to me as I waved him on. I wanted to yell for folks to slow down, wake up, everyone seems to have forgotten about others being in this world with us. Boy, I'm sounding like my grandmother here. Am I getting old or what?  I am grateful that 9-11 opened our eyes to each other, even if it was for just a short period of time, it was nice to see into each others eyes.
> 
> Upon returning home a pair of deer crossed the road between our house and a small lot of wooded land, crossed back and then started playing on the basketball court. Made me think of WL ... if it had a basketball court that is. I am thankful that I have had many opportunities with my family and to share with all the groupies here vacation time. There are so many who have not had the opportunity to take time off.
> 
> Then, our little semi-feral brought her 4 week old kittens out to visit for the first time.  (We now have 3 little guests and mom in our bathroom. Will get them tamed and grown up enough for adoption to good families.) I am thankful for the little critters that warm our hearts and make us realize that there is always room in our lives to help make one more happy ending. Or in this case, four more.
> 
> Thanks for the ear groupies, and thank you for always being a place on the web we can call home.



Oh twinklebug, your post brings up so many emotions.  Thank you for giving us a glimpse.  *Eliza*, I always think of you on this day. 

Might I ask, what is M?  While I was not personally affected by 9/11, it is a solemn day for me, always.  

As a mom of a 100% feral, thank you for taking in this family.

Jimmy, I loved your gift to us of your family's special day and prep work.  The tablecloths look awesome!  As does everything.  The bride is beautiful and I look forward to more pictures.  Please!


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> [/URL]


So happy for them! It looks like months of planning all came together wonderfully. 
I've never seen men's shoes tied to the trunk, are they symbolic of something? 



Muushka said:


> Oh twinklebug, your post brings up so many emotions.  Thank you for giving us a glimpse.  *Eliza*, I always think of you on this day.
> 
> Might I ask, what is M?  While I was not personally affected by 9/11, it is a solemn day for me, always.
> 
> As a mom of a 100% feral, thank you for taking in this family.
> 
> Jimmy, I loved your gift to us of your family's special day and prep work.  The tablecloths look awesome!  As does everything.  The bride is beautiful and I look forward to more pictures.  Please!



M = Marsh & McLennan. http://memorial.mmc.com/ Many wonderful tributes written to each of the folks lost from our company on that site, so if you choose to read (and I encourage it) be forewarned, it's a never ending tear-jerker. 

Thank you for adopting a feral Muushka! I think they appreciate being brought in and shown love more than those that are born into it.
Mama Fluff (Persephone) is adapting well to life in our bathroom, but is still has quite a few ticks hidden in her long fur and won't let us touch her for more than 3 pats at a time. Not complaining, that's a lot better than most ferals! I just keep careful watch that if one falls off it's delt with asap. The 3 kittens are rolly poly balls of fluff, in their whappy paw, I'm-going-to-sit-on-you-brother/sister stage. I'm loving every moment of this.


----------



## MiaSRN62

twinklebug said:


> Hi Groupies, today is always a solemn day in my company, and there's just no escaping it, so this year I ran toward it instead of away from it. I pulled up M's memorial site and started reading names. I pulled up the wiki and learned a lot, more than I can remember, more than I wanted to know... and terrifying info I will probably now have at least one nightmare from. I am glad I did it, and from this year forward I will make it a point to pull up a handful or two of names of folk who passed away - not just from my company, but fire fighters, flight attendants, or even those at the Marriott... doesn't matter because everyone was equally valuable in life. Ultimately, I'd like to get to know all the names but the list is long.
> 
> But it reminded me that today has become a day to be thankful for all the wonderful people we have in our lives, both those that we know, and those who we would know if we would take the time to know them. I'll venture as far as to say it's not a day of sadness, it's a day to remember all the things we really are thankful for.
> 
> 
> 
> Then, our little semi-feral brought her 4 week old kittens out to visit for the first time.  (We now have 3 little guests and mom in our bathroom. Will get them tamed and grown up enough for adoption to good families.) I am thankful for the little critters that warm our hearts and make us realize that there is always room in our lives to help make one more happy ending. Or in this case, four more.
> 
> Thanks for the ear groupies, and thank you for always being a place on the web we can call home.



*Twinklebug*....you have such an uplifting and inspiring way to remember 9-11.Thinking of you. And God bless you for watching out for the feral kitties. We do the same here when they cross our paths! We tried to trap/rescue a litter of 4 or 5 feral kittens last summer. We got a trap from a local rescue group. We were only able to trap one who we kept, socialized and now he is pretty much lost most of his feral tendencies. We later found out a neighbor down the street trapped the other ones and released them to a local field. I was so upset about that.


----------



## jimmytammy

Apparently, the shoes are supposed to bring good luck to the couple, 1st I ever heard of this, but I hope it comes true for them

If anyone that is not FB friends with me but would like to see some professional wedding photos, just PM me.  I dont think I can share those on here yet(honestly, not sure I would know how if I could)All that have been on here so far were shot from my phone

As for feral cats, we have 5.  2 from a litter that we keep inside, siblings that are 12 yrs old.  They have been the ones we knew would never make it on their own in the wild, one with major sinus issues(named Sneezy, had to get that shameless Disney plug in)and Bailey that to this day, folks who have never seen her still think she is a kitten, so she is our 12 yr old kitten.  We have come close to losing them both to sickness, and got them back, so we are grateful.  Also, we have 3 feral cats outdoors.  Got them spayed and neutered, all the shots, etc. and they have fared very well in the outdoors.  
Dont know what we would do without them


----------



## horselover

Loving all the wedding pics on FB Jimmy!  Congratulations to the bride & groom!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Wow.  *Jimmy and Tammy *- Great Pics! And of course, a great subject!  Oh how fast our little ones grow up.

Can't imagine that the words to the song _Sunrise, Sunset _didn't come to mind that day for you two . . . . . . 

Is this the little girl I carried?
Is this the little boy at play?
I don't remember growing older
When did they?


----------



## Granny

Jimmy...thanks for taking the time to share your amazing day with us.  Looks like all the planning and preparation came off without a hitch!  And what a beautiful bride (not to mention the good looking parents of the bride!)!  

While I think it will be a shock when my daughters do get engaged and married, the thing that always seems to come to mind is that it will be strange to all of a sudden have "in-laws".  After years of having family and relatives, and developing friendships over a long time, we will all of a sudden have another family we haven't even met yet become one which will share our daughter with.

Just makes me wonder sometimes.


----------



## Corinne

*Jimmy* thank you for posting the photos and the pics on FB! What a gorgeous bride!!!

Congrats to you all!


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for the continued kind words folks.  Dad, those words really sum up my feelings these days.  Granny, you got a ear to bend when the time comes.

Life is looking up as I am tired of feeling sad, crying(I think I am dry).  I got to say, this has been a respite of a place to hang out the past few days, sharing my feelings, and again, thanks for allowing me too.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks for the continued kind words folks.  Dad, those words really sum up my feelings these days.  Granny, you got a ear to bend when the time comes.
> 
> Life is looking up as I am tired of feeling sad, crying(I think I am dry).  I got to say, this has been a respite of a place to hang out the past few days, sharing my feelings, and again, thanks for allowing me too.


I've been in your shoes before and will again some time down the road.  While it's a glorious time in some ways, the happy agony (that's the best phrase I could muster right now) of saying goodbye to the little girl you once knew is truly emotionally draining.  What I love most about this thread we call "home" is that it is a place of respite and welcoming, empathetic souls.  I say it's time for a vacation!


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks *Twinkle* for sharing.  What a wonderful remembrance and tribute to those from your company that lost their lives on this dreadful day.

WOW, *JT*, you've gained (another) son!  I've thoroughly enjoyed seeing the pics as your guests posted to FB throughout the day.  What a beautiful bride!  I hope the cake was as good as it looks.  All the planning culminating in one beautiful day.  Congratulations!


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy, I like that idea, lets all go on vacation to a 47 sq. mile little spot we refer to in short as WDW. Just pick a resort and I am there

Di
You are right, I did gain a son!  And the cake was amazing, lots left, in fact, all those tiers came home with us except the top as we had extras in the kitchen that ended up being the ones that got used for folks in attendance.  The slices were so small, I told wfc4life(William)Isure could use another pc.  It was a lemonade cake and it was the bomb(thats a good thing in young folk talk I think)

Anybody want cake, I will send via UPS, FEDEX, USPS...whatever works best for yall cause I am  of cake(and I cant say I have ever, ever, ever said that before)


----------



## sleepydog25

From the not-so-interesting department:  We had a heating/cooling specialist come look at our home today for the possible installation of a ductless system, specifically one of those offered by Mitsubishi.  Not cheap, but could be the answer to our cold winters.  We have only a gas-insert fireplace for heat in the LR (cathedral ceiling) and space heaters in the MBR.  The last few tough winters here in the mountains have convinced us we need cheaper, better heat.  While the a/c isn't a necessity, there are times during the summer when the breezes are non-existent and the temps unseasonably high, so having a/c would be awesome.

Heading out for the World this Sunday (just missing Corinne!), though we won't be staying at our beloved Lodge.  In our quest to visit all the DVC properties, we've chosen to stay at VGF for three nights before *Luv* moves over to the Beach Club to stay with friends while I go off to stay with my oldest daughter and her family.  We'll spend one more night together when I head back to gather *Luv*, and that one night will be at BCV.  Ought to be fun!


----------



## Granny

Patrick...here's hoping that you have an awesome trip all around! 

And I agree it's good to sample the various DVC resorts.  We have stayed at all the WDW DVC resorts except VGF and we hope to add that one next year.  

And even if you aren't staying at VWL, it doesn't hurt to drop in for a little visit!  


Enjoy!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Patrick...here's hoping that you have an awesome trip all around!
> 
> And I agree it's good to sample the various DVC resorts.  We have stayed at all the WDW DVC resorts except VGF and we hope to add that one next year.
> 
> *And even if you aren't staying at VWL, it doesn't hurt to drop in for a little visit!  *
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


I should have mentioned that we will definitely make it over to VWL for a quick visit.  We could never skip at least seeing our beloved Lodge.  Besides, Roaring Fork has the best made-to-order Mickey waffles!


----------



## jimmytammy

Patrick
Those Mitsubishi units are really good for heating and cooling.  We us them in upstairs spaces that are finished off at a local retirement community and they do a great job.  They are quiet and really efficient.


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies, we are having a wonderful vacation! Our anniversary dinner at California Grill was great! Thought I'd share a few random photos with you!

Awesome safari!























We call this guy Chuck (as in Norris) and since Maelstrom will be gone soon, I had to take one last photo!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Patrick
> Those Mitsubishi units are really good for heating and cooling.  We us them in upstairs spaces that are finished off at a local retirement community and they do a great job.  They are quiet and really efficient.


Good to hear, *JT*.  We've some friends who used them in rental cabins they built, and they said the same thing.  Further, this house was built in '77 essentially as an escape to the mountains during the summers, so heating was not a major issue as the house was usually closed up.  Thus, putting in duct work would be a) nearly impossible or b) very expensive.  We'll let you know what we think when the first cold snap hits.  

*Corinne*:  Great pics!  And congratulations!  I am saddened by the news Maelstrom is going away to be replaced by yet another Frozen attraction.  It seems so many of the classic Disney touches are disappearing.  While I'm the first to admit Maelstrom isn't a great ride, it's holds a special place in my heart.  The initial DIS discussion group I fell into years ago was "Maelstrom Is a FastPass!" (now defunct on the DIS but going strong at another site), and it's that very group where I typed my first words to the love of my life, *Luv* herself.  Thus, Maelstrom represents a very emotional part of my Disney experience.  Oh, well, progress changes all.


----------



## Corinne

*Sleepy*, ITA with your sentiments! Not a great ride, but it also holds a special place for us.  Funny, while in line we were chatting with a young mom with 3 kids and she was expressing the same concerns.  I remember the "Maelstrom is a Fastpass!" Thread!!


----------



## Granny

Corinne...thanks so much for sharing the great photos!  Looks like the weather is nice and the safari went well! 


I agree that it is sad to see some things go at WDW.  It's funny because we are all in a group that goes there over and over, and you'd think we'd like more new things.  But we all have emotional ties to various aspects of WDW so when things do get eliminated, there is always a number of people who are upset. 

We've only been going to WDW since 1998, so we haven't seen as many changes as others.  Still, my wife is still mourning the demise of "Alien Encounter" and thinks the Stitch replacement is very weak.

We did Maelstrom on every trip and it was always a great escape from the brutal heat during our first 10 years of trips (all during the summer months).  I think the Frozen attraction will probably be an upgrade in guest experience but we'll have to wait and see.






There's another part of this mural with the guy in the boat wearing the Mickey ears...one of my favorite hidden Mickey's that will also be going away.


----------



## DiznyDi

Sleepy, enjoy your time at the World and with your family. Too bad you'll miss Corinne.  Maybe another time...

Thanks Corinne for sharing your photos of the safari and your special Mickey greeting.  Looks like some chocolate bars there, too.  I appreciate the pic of Maelstrom.  We've not been on that ride for quite some time and apparently won't be on it again.  Looks like you've been blessed with clear sunny skies!

Granny, I wasn't aware of the 'guy with ears' in the boat. Hhmmm, you learn something new everyday.

JT wish I could help you out with some of that cake.... tempting offer.  When the newlyweds get home, you can send some over to them.


----------



## BandontheRun

Granny said:


> We have stayed at all the WDW DVC resorts except VGF and we hope to add that one next year.  And even if you aren't staying at VWL, it doesn't hurt to drop in for a little visit!    Enjoy!



So curious- what are your top 3 DVC resorts?


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday princesskat(twokats DD Kati)!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne Love the amazing shots!  And we agree with you about the Chuck Norris lookalike.  We used to stand in line and say(with the the music que from the show)Walker, Norway Oil Rigger

Sleepy and Granny, I too will miss Maelstrom.  In 99(our 1st trip)I remember going on it and thinking what a cool ride, but as time went on, we would not wait in line if it was a long wait.  Once FP plus came into play, we started using that.  So glad this past Aug. we didnt skip the film either.

BandontheRun
Top 3 DVC resorts
1.  VWL(for obvious reasons)
2. OKW and BWV(this is a tough one, so had to go with 2)
3. BLT(if you would have asked me this prior to our BLT trip back in Feb., this wouldnt have been the answer, but minus the modern feel, love it)
BTW, your tagname, any ref. to Paul McCartney and Wings


----------



## sleepydog25

BandontheRun said:


> So curious- what are your top 3 DVC resorts?


I'll toss my two cents in, as well:
1) VWL - my first ever stay at a DVC resort and the one where I married 
2) BLT - convenience, convenience, convenience--and great CMs there
3) GCV - DL is a totally different vacation, but it's hard to beat the location of this resort

Numbers 2 and 3 may change after staying at VGF this coming week.


----------



## BandontheRun

jimmytammy said:


> BandontheRun Top 3 DVC resorts 1.  VWL(for obvious reasons) 2. OKW and BWV(this is a tough one, so had to go with 2) 3. BLT(if you would have asked me this prior to our BLT trip back in Feb., this wouldnt have been the answer, but minus the modern feel, love it) BTW, your tagname, any ref. to Paul McCartney and Wings



@jimmytammy. Thanks for your top 3. We have stayed at VWL, BLT, AKV (Jambo and Kidani), BCV and BWV. We like VWL the best and its out home resort. We were debating purchasing some BCV but after staying there, I think we like the pool more than the resort. Now thinking of just buying more VWL via resale instead. 
Yes BoTR is totally McCartney related. I am a big Beatles fan.


----------



## jimmytammy

BandontheRun said:


> @jimmytammy. Thanks for your top 3. We have stayed at VWL, BLT, AKV (Jambo and Kidani), BCV and BWV. We like VWL the best and its out home resort. We were debating purchasing some BCV but after staying there, I think we like the pool more than the resort. Now thinking of just buying more VWL via resale instead.
> Yes BoTR is totally McCartney related. I am a big Beatles fan.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hi Groupies!  Made it back from a lovely trip to Yosemite and with a vow that we have to get to the national parks more often than we have recently.  It used to be an every year or every other year trip but not so much in the last 10-12 years so hopefully we'll get back on schedule.  I'll try and get some pictures uploaded and share!

Glad the wedding went off with a hitch Jimmy (that's trying for a bad pun! ).  My niece is getting remarried in less than a month and we are all begging her for wedding cake which she hadn't seen as necessary.  Maybe you could ship some out to South Dakota?!?!  



BandontheRun said:


> So curious- what are your top 3 DVC resorts?



I'll also chime in:  1)VGC (always ducking my head here with that!  lol)  2) VWL and 3) Aulani.  

Really though we haven't met a DVC we don't like.  At WDW we like being close to MK so VWL, BLT and VGF or else at BWV but also love AKV and enjoy every stay at all the other resorts too.  They all have their pluses and minuses.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Corinne*....love the photos---best safari pics ever! Giraffe are my favs!!! 

A very happy anniversary to you!!!!

I'm with *Sleepy*.....SO SAD I will never ride Maelstrom again......we get there Oct 23


----------



## MiaSRN62

BandontheRun said:


> So curious- what are your top 3 DVC resorts?



First of all....love the Beatles and Wings. Saw Wings in concert in the late 70's (Wings Across America tour). 

My favs....really hard....I cannot speak for Aulani, GCV or VGF. 
1) VWL (hands down---breathtaking resort...on Bay Lake...boat to MK)
2) Bay Lake Tower (MK views and CONVENIENCE...we walk to the MK in 9-10 min)
3)AKV (themeing and animals) 

That being said....I would have no issues staying in any of them!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy Birthday Princesskat !!!


----------



## Corinne

Hi All, 

Thanks for the anniversary wishes!  We really are having a great time, and the weather has been fabulous, just some rain in the AM yesterday. 

Here's a few more photos, they were taken with my iphone, so not great, and a tad grainy....













Tomorrow is our last day and Food and Wine begins! Mickey was hidden by some arborvitaes, but there was a space so I snapped this photo-- a few other guests saw me and did the same


----------



## ottawagreg

BandontheRun said:


> *So curious- what are your top 3 DVC resorts?*



1) The Villas at Wilderness Lodge.  Of course.

2)  Uhmmmm.... There are other resorts at WDW?  Dang!  I never knew!


I have tried to convince my wife and daughter to try others.  They say no.  I can't come up with a good enough reason to argue the point so that is where we go.



*
JT*...  I have not been here in a while.  Sounds like the wedding day was very nice.  I don't do FB so I did not see any others pics, but I'm glad that your family had a happy day.  More Disney memories.

*Corinne*.. That is the best pic of a gorilla I have ever seen.  Very good work with your camera.

Summer is fading fast in north central Illinois.  Combines will be clogging our roadways very soon.  Corn crop is supposed to be fantabulous!  Which is a good thing.

We are starting to plan more serious now for Christmas trip.  We are starting name our trips.  We are calling this trip the "First Noel Trip".  Too corny?  I may have questions for all you groupies.  We are wondering about the crowd congestion.  If I have a grabber while standing in the queue at BTMR, what are my chances of making it to the ER?  Just sayin.

My best to everyone.


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Kati !!!*


----------



## Granny

*ottowagreg*...just shoot those questions out there.  We'll be happy to help.  And yes, from about December 24 to New Years the parks are jammed! 

*BandontheRun*...nice of you to drop in on us... 


And I'll toss in my top 3 list of WDW DVC resorts:

1.  VWL...still stunning after all these years
2.  BWV...convenience plus the liveliness of the Boardwalk area
3.  BLT...convenience plus great views of Bay Lake


----------



## DiznyDi

Welcome BandOnTheRun!  Always a pleasure when new folks drop in! Glad to have you here.

Let's see my 3 top resorts
1) VWL
2) Aulani - which would be #1 if I didn't live in Ohio.  Flights are a small fortune and it takes all day to get there.
3) Tie between SSR / AKL  We really enjoy SSR.  While we love the theming of  AKL and particularly Club level, the resort itself seems rather remote to us and the pools - even the 'quiet' pool are always noisy. 


Wishing *Kati* a very *Happy Birthday*!


----------



## horselover

BandontheRun said:


> So curious- what are your top 3 DVC resorts?



1)  VWL - because it's VWL!
2)  BCV - love the feel of the resort & can't beat that location
3)  Tie BWV & OKW - I don't love BWV as a resort but I do love the Epcot location.  I love OKW but the location is a little lacking.  I prefer easy access to the park be it by foot or by boat.

Great pics Corrine & happy belated anniversary!

So lots going on in my world.  I just became a Great (in every sense of the word!  )  Auntie again last Fri.!  My oldest niece's first.  A little boy.  Rowan Michael.





Also returned last week from my trip to Beaches Turks & Caicos.  Those that are friends with me on FB have probably already seen the pics but I'll share a few because it's a WOW!  resort.  Truly if you love the Caribbean, a gorgeous beach that goes on & on for miles, tons of activities (all included!) or no activities at all, great food & unlimited drinks then this is the resort for you.  It's a family resort but really it's a resort for all ages.  I can't say enough good things about it.  I wish I had had more time to actually enjoy the resort but I will go back for sure.  We got to see many different types of accommodations in all 4 villages so if you have any questions feel free to ask.

Some pics.

My room in the Italian Village.  A Concierge Family Suite.  Kind of ridiculous for one person but that's the room I was assigned.
Master with king bed & sleeper chair.




Kids side of the room.  Bunk beds with trundle.




Gorgeous bathroom




Daytime partial view of the pool from my balcony.  There's even more pool to the left that you can't see as well as an enormous hot tub.




Even better than the daytime view




The beach just goes on & on with the softest sand I've ever put my toes in.












Sorry for the supersized pictures!  Those are the ones taken on my phone not my camera.


----------



## horselover

A few more.

They have 19 complimentary restaurants.  This one was one of my favorites.  You could go right from the pool to a table & eat with your feet in the sand & view of the ocean.




I love this picture.  It would make a great spot for a destination wedding or vow renewal.




They have a water park with a lazy river & surf simulator!












I'll leave you with one more so I don't bore you with the rest.  I took a lot of pictures!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Love your pics *Corinne*! Enjoy your last day and Food & Wine!!!

And congrats great Auntie *Julie*! I saw your photos on Facebook. Turks & Caicos looks stunning to say the least. 

And I don't think any of us are bored by any photos! Bring 'em on!


----------



## Corinne

*ottawagreg* the gorilla was drinking water and it was amazing to watch. We've seen this once before a number of years ago. We enjoy the trail, but they are in the process of a refurbishment, so one must enter and exit from the same spot which makes the trail super congested. 

Last day here, the one thing I will never miss? Florida newscasts! Ugh. But fireworks every night?!!??,

*Sleepy* safe travels!

*Julie* gorgeous photos and congrats on your great nephew, he's precious!


----------



## DiznyDi

Wow Julie! Looks like a beautiful resort!  Thanks for sharing your pics.  I may have to put that on my bucket list.  
Congratulations on being a Great Aunt!  A rather handsome new addition to the family.

Enjoy your last day Corinne.  We always have a momentary pause of sadness seeing someones Magical Express envelope hanging on their door.

DDad and I will spending our week-end on Kelleys Island in Lake Erie with friends.  Fortunately the Saturday rains have been moved back to late Sunday - and we should be on our way back home. 

Enjoy your week-end, Groupies!


----------



## sleepydog25

Birthday Greetings, Kati!  

*Corinne*:  Safe travels home and we'll try to take up the vacation slack!  Nice pics!

*Julie/Jules*:  Congrats!  And I may want to know more about that resort, too.  Looks gorgeous!

*Mia*:  We'll leave the lights on!

*DiznyDi*:  *Luv* prefers to call the departing from a resort ME, the "Not So Magical Express."


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Kati!!!​*


----------



## eliza61

BandontheRun said:


> So curious- what are your top 3 DVC resorts?



1)  VWL.  I can honestly say this was/is the only resort that we've stayed at that literally made our months hang open when we walked into the lobby.

2) BCV's  our home resort.  very very pretty and love the location.

3)  BroadwalkVillas

Ironically enough our worst trip to the world was at the GF.  In hindsight we recognized it was a serious of unfortunate events but after that I couldn't get the old guy back.  

It was the year they outsourced valet, which of course is the year we traveled with 2 mobility challenged seniors, then there was a small fire in one of the kitchen hoods at park fare that caused breakfast service to be down for a day or two and one of our families reservations was lost.  

I really expected locust and frogs to be next.


----------



## MiaSRN62

eliza61 said:


> 1)
> 
> It was the year they outsourced valet, which of course is the year we traveled with 2 mobility challenged seniors, then there was a small fire in one of the kitchen hoods at park fare that caused breakfast service to be down for a day or two and one of our families reservations was lost.
> 
> I really expected locust and frogs to be next.



Oh yikes eliza....not good at all.......


----------



## sleepydog25

Here in the World now. We got in yesterday, hit F & W, and then heard the menu at AP had changed to include buffalo three ways so we opted to dine there since walk-ups are usually easy there. Before dinner, we did a carriage ride and drank some bubbly along the way. Dinner at AP was very good, so that's a good sign. We are staying at VGF and I must say our room is exceptional:  nicely appointed, quiet, and facing the lake where we can see the Wedding Pavilion, Poly, and even the monorail in the distance. Very, very nice. There have been a couple of minor issues, but none worthy of discussion right now. We are off to Animal Kingdom!


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy
Hope you have a great trip!  Sounds like it has started on a positive note


----------



## Granny

Hard to believe that tomorrow is the beginning of autumn...seems like it came up real fast!







....just sayin'...


----------



## MarlaSingersLaundry

Granny said:


> Hard to believe that tomorrow is the beginning of autumn...seems like it came up real fast!
> 
> ....just sayin'...



Much to fast, Granny.  I'm missing summer already. 

I'm also missing VWL and wanting to get back.  I will enjoy our trip in two weeks to VGF, but our VWL trip in January will be special.  Our baby's fist trip!  She will be 7 months...are we nuts?!?!?


----------



## Granny

MarlaSingersLaundry said:


> Our baby's fist trip!  She will be 7 months...are we nuts?!?!?



Oh yes...in the best way possible!! 

And I must say that you are exposing your baby to the finer things in life, such as WL.  I'm sure the Lodge will "imprint" on your baby much the same as it imprinted on all of us Groupies!


----------



## jimmytammy

MSL
I like the way you are thinking, exposing your little one to VWL at such a young age  What a way to jumpstart life!!

Well, the newlyweds are back and shared their adventures with us.  We are reflecting back on the big day with fond memories and look forward to days to come for them


----------



## sleepydog25

Welcome, MSL!  I agree that VWL is a great way to introduce little ones to Disney. That being said, VGF is a wonderful resort, and there is much to admire here.  Still, when we went to AP to eat our first night, the thrill of walking into the lobby and the familiar smells made us wistful. However, the construction going on around the pool did not. Glad to be at VGF this trip.  Did I just say that?


----------



## eliza61

MarlaSingersLaundry said:


> Much to fast, Granny.  I'm missing summer already.
> 
> I'm also missing VWL and wanting to get back.  I will enjoy our trip in two weeks to VGF, but our VWL trip in January will be special.  Our baby's fist trip!  She will be 7 months...are we nuts?!?!?



LOL, Hey not nutz. I mean if I gotta travel with newborns what better place than the lodge.


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> MSL
> I like the way you are thinking, exposing your little one to VWL at such a young age  What a way to jumpstart life!!
> 
> Well, the newlyweds are back and shared their adventures with us.  We are reflecting back on the big day with fond memories and look forward to days to come for them



Tell them welcome home!!  Hey did I miss it, where did they honeymoon?


----------



## eliza61

Quick question groupies,

So for some reason known only to God, I gave Sid and Rizzo the opportunity to pick our next resort.  Of course Rizzo the rat suggested Polynesian concierge, which I said was no problem if he wanted to throw in his college tuition....  You ever notice how kids get real quiet when you suggest they spend their own money (lol or what they perceive as their's)?

Anyhoo, we've narrowed it down to Boardwalk Villas or Villas at GF.    ( where did I go wrong) Does anyone know how hard either one of these are to get at 7 months out.  We're going the last week in August 2015, with some cousins so want to get a 2 bedroom.  I'm concerned because we'll need a 2 bedroom.  I was thinking maybe just going with the home resort (Beach club) and get in at 11 months.


----------



## Polynesian27

eliza61 said:


> LOL, Hey not nutz. I mean if I gotta travel with newborns what better place than the lodge.



I'll be traveling to VWL in December with a 3mo old...please set my mind at easy and tell me everything will be alright lol!  The lodge seems very peaceful and calm so I'm hoping everything will be ok with my 3mo old!!  Any experience anyone?


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Quick question groupies,
> 
> So for some reason known only to God, I gave Sid and Rizzo the opportunity to pick our next resort.  Of course Rizzo the rat suggested Polynesian concierge, which I said was no problem if he wanted to throw in his college tuition....  You ever notice how kids get real quiet when you suggest they spend their own money (lol or what they perceive as their's)?
> 
> Anyhoo, we've narrowed it down to Boardwalk Villas or Villas at GF.    ( where did I go wrong) Does anyone know how hard either one of these are to get at 7 months out.  We're going the last week in August 2015, with some cousins so want to get a 2 bedroom.  I'm concerned because we'll need a 2 bedroom.  I was thinking maybe just going with the home resort (Beach club) and get in at 11 months.



Eliza...I have noticed that the kids get quite when their "contribution" comes up.  All of a sudden the choices of whatever it is seem to come down to earth.  

I would definitely book BCV first and then switch over at 7 months.  BWV PV Water/Garden will be the easiest to find at BWV.  But depending on the length of the trip, you may have luck with getting a Boardwalk View or Standard View if you prefer.  Points for Preferred Views at BWV are pretty similar per night to BCV as I recall.    

I am not familiar with summer bookings at VGF, but if you try right at the 7 month mark you may have a decent shot.  Again, there is a Lake View and a Standard View there so I don't know if one is easier than the other.

But if you have "suffer" through a stay at BCV, that's not all bad either, is it?   

Good luck!


----------



## twinklebug

Polynesian27 said:


> I'll be traveling to VWL in December with a 3mo old...please set my mind at easy and tell me everything will be alright lol!  The lodge seems very peaceful and calm so I'm hoping everything will be ok with my 3mo old!!  Any experience anyone?



I've never heard a peep out of my neighbors at VWL, layout is excellent. There are plenty of places to relax both inside and out as well as to walk a stroller. 



eliza61 said:


> Quick question groupies,
> 
> So for some reason known only to God, I gave Sid and Rizzo the opportunity to pick our next resort.  Of course Rizzo the rat suggested Polynesian concierge, which I said was no problem if he wanted to throw in his college tuition....  You ever notice how kids get real quiet when you suggest they spend their own money (lol or what they perceive as their's)?
> 
> Anyhoo, we've narrowed it down to Boardwalk Villas or Villas at GF.    ( where did I go wrong) Does anyone know how hard either one of these are to get at 7 months out.  We're going the last week in August 2015, with some cousins so want to get a 2 bedroom.  I'm concerned because we'll need a 2 bedroom.  I was thinking maybe just going with the home resort (Beach club) and get in at 11 months.



You and your boys crack me up Eliza.  I've never stayed at VGF, but it looks very nice. BWV is amazing, our favorite request there is "on the green", where we can see the boardwalk and boats but not be bothered by some of the nightclub noise. Second floor rooms on the green have huge balconies, but can make it hard to see the water from inside the room. I prefer 3rd floor and up for view alone. We've had no issues with getting a room in August for BWV, I do suggest making the reservations right at 7 months to be sure.

We'll be heading back down with cousins next July and I've been toying with getting a 2br for the group. Leaning toward keeping the rooms separate through, as I don't think my 18yo will appreciate being woken up by his little cousins jumping on him every morning, which I'm positive they will do.


----------



## Granny

Polynesian27 said:


> I'll be traveling to VWL in December with a 3mo old...please set my mind at easy and tell me everything will be alright lol!  The lodge seems very peaceful and calm so I'm hoping everything will be ok with my 3mo old!!  Any experience anyone?



We've been to WDW in early December, and twice during Christmas week.  It makes a huge difference which of those times you are talking about. 

Early December through about December 20 is pretty manageable as far as park crowds.  After December 21 the crowds build each day until the parks get really slammed from December 24 through New Year's Day.  When I say slammed, I mean that MK and possibly DHS will be at full capacity by mid-morning and they won't let people in until others leave.  And when you get it, it is pretty much shoulder to shoulder...or stroller to stroller.  

We've completely enjoyed our trips at both times, but it is good to be ready for the crowds if going during Christmas week.

Yes, the Lodge is a peaceful oasis from the crowds and the decorations are perfect for the season.  Add to that the holiday carols being softly piped in throughout the grounds and you have a magical place to stay.  

We tend to think that WL/VWL is especially magical during Christmas season.  And when the parks get crowded we go touring the other resorts to view the beautiful decorations.

We have never traveled with an infant, so I can't give much advice there.  The main thing is to give yourself plenty of flexibility in your schedule and I'm sure you will have an awesome time.


----------



## eliza61

Polynesian27 said:


> I'll be traveling to VWL in December with a 3mo old...please set my mind at easy and tell me everything will be alright lol!  The lodge seems very peaceful and calm so I'm hoping everything will be ok with my 3mo old!!  Any experience anyone?



Oy vey, experience I got.    So my late FIl was Portugese and after him and my mil divorced we would go to Lisbon once a year when my sons where first born.  After they hit 6, we just sold various body parts,  paid some one boat loads of money to strap them down in the seat.  I swear these kids have better passports than we do.

You'll be absolutely great!!

I'll echo Grannys advice. flexibility  As I'm sure you know toddlers/preschoolers have a mind of there own.  I've seen parents have major meltdowns simply because for some reason when we get to Disney we want to try and "do it all".
 a few of my tips.

1) bring all baby related stuff with you.  Love the world but as you probably know needing toiletries can get pricey.  I have a young cousin who needed extra diaper cream one year, we went in hot august and the baby was really sweating, I swear it would have been cheaper to get a new boody.   

2) remember you're going to be at the lodge with tons of other infants/toddlers/preschoolers.  I actually think it's calmer.  I think the vaulted atrium ceiling diffuses the noise.  

3) relax and go with the flow.  a few years ago, I was at Epcot and ran into a young mom who was sitting in the area near test track.  the area where they have a splash/spray area. her little angel was happily splashing away.  LOL mom said she had been there for an hour happily playing in the water.
Now a lot of folks because of ADR's and fp+ would have been quick to just gather baby up and run off to the next "thing".  not saying that is bad but some times the best moments are the ones we don't plan for.  If you guys are strolling in MK and baby is happy, go with the flow.   

You'll have a wonderful time.


----------



## sleepydog25

eliza61 said:


> Quick question groupies,
> 
> So for some reason known only to God, I gave Sid and Rizzo the opportunity to pick our next resort.  Of course Rizzo the rat suggested Polynesian concierge, which I said was no problem if he wanted to throw in his college tuition....  You ever notice how kids get real quiet when you suggest they spend their own money (lol or what they perceive as their's)?
> 
> Anyhoo, we've narrowed it down to Boardwalk Villas or Villas at GF.    ( where did I go wrong) Does anyone know how hard either one of these are to get at 7 months out.  We're going the last week in August 2015, with some cousins so want to get a 2 bedroom.  I'm concerned because we'll need a 2 bedroom.  I was thinking maybe just going with the home resort (Beach club) and get in at 11 months.


We are at VGF now, and I must admit that it is an excellent resort, one where I would return in a heart beat.  We easily managed to get a studio at seven months, and all that I've read suggests 2BRs might be even easier to snag due to point costs being so high. I'd highly recommend a lake view as there are boats, other resorts, the monorail, and even Wishes view with some rooms.  The convenience of the location is wonderful, and the friendliness of the staff has been commendable.  As it is a new resort, there is a fresh feel to it, as well.  It is quiet and lovely and darn pretty.  Although we are in a studio, we've toured the 2BR model, and it is quite luxurious. I'd give it serious consideration.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

eliza61 said:


> Quick question groupies,
> 
> So for some reason known only to God, I gave Sid and Rizzo the opportunity to pick our next resort.  Of course Rizzo the rat suggested Polynesian concierge, which I said was no problem if he wanted to throw in his college tuition....  You ever notice how kids get real quiet when you suggest they spend their own money (lol or what they perceive as their's)?
> 
> Anyhoo, we've narrowed it down to Boardwalk Villas or Villas at GF.    ( where did I go wrong) Does anyone know how hard either one of these are to get at 7 months out.  We're going the last week in August 2015, with some cousins so want to get a 2 bedroom.  I'm concerned because we'll need a 2 bedroom.  I was thinking maybe just going with the home resort (Beach club) and get in at 11 months.



Studios at VGF are the ones that go the fastest so I think you've got a very good chance at a 2BR for the last week in Aug.  We stayed in one of those for a few nights in Dec.  Here's a link to my pictures if you haven't seen them - it was standard view and we honestly thought it was great. 

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=50609450&postcount=133

 As much as we like BWV the problem with the 2BR's there is they are all lock-offs but depending on the group that may be fine.  With who we're traveling with it almost always has been best to have the 2 beds in the 2nd bedroom.  For that week I don't know if you really have to book at 11 months because if you find that VGF isn't available BWV pool/garden almost certainly will be and you might even luck into boardwalk or standard view.  But it's nice to have that peace of mind.  And the new availability tracker lets you see past the 7 month window so you can keep an eye on it.  

We're supposed to be at VGF again in a couple of weeks but that darn niece of mine deciding a holiday weekend would be best for a wedding is giving me fits on still fitting that trip in.  I think we may just have to go with Mt Rushmore and the Badlands as a substitute.  Poor us.


----------



## TrespassersWill

Hi everyone I just closed on a contract for Wilderness Lodge. Just wanted to say I'm very excited to be joining your thread.


----------



## Corinne

TrespassersWill said:


> Hi everyone I just closed on a contract for Wilderness Lodge. Just wanted to say I'm very excited to be joining your thread.



Congrats on your VWL contract and  to the BEST group of people on the DIS!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

TrespassersWill said:


> Hi everyone I just closed on a contract for Wilderness Lodge. Just wanted to say I'm very excited to be joining your thread.



Congrats and welcome!


----------



## Granny

TrespassersWill said:


> Hi everyone I just closed on a contract for Wilderness Lodge. Just wanted to say I'm very excited to be joining your thread.



*WELCOME HOME !!!*

Congratulations on your new contract, and pull up a rocking chair and join us here in front of the lobby fireplace!


----------



## sleepydog25

TrespassersWill said:


> Hi everyone I just closed on a contract for Wilderness Lodge. Just wanted to say I'm very excited to be joining your thread.


Welcome to our Groupies!  We love adding new folks to the fold. If you're so inclined, drop me a note about any vacation dates ( doesn't have to be at VWL), and I'll add you to page 1.  Jimmytammy takes care of birthdays and anniversaries.....again only if you want to do so. No matteryour choices, we are glad to have you join in!


----------



## DiznyDi

TrespassersWill said:


> Hi everyone I just closed on a contract for Wilderness Lodge. Just wanted to say I'm very excited to be joining your thread.



WELCOME! Such an exciting time for you! Congratulations on your VWL contract. Happy to have you join our little band of Lodge Lovers.


----------



## sleepydog25

Just a bit of a drive-by post.  *Luv* is still at the World with friends, and I'm in Melbourne visiting my oldest daughter and her family.  Talk about rain this trip!  This isn't the typical Florida showers, either--other than the first day or so, we've had torrential downpours and long-lasting storms.  Yikes!  Even so, we braved the elements best we could including dining at Monsieur Paul two nights ago.  In short, save your money for a better signature such as Jiko or even AP.  While not a bad meal by any stretch, it was uninspired and costly.  It was on our wish list, but we won't go back any time soon.  

 Have a great end to your week, Groupies!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . . . . . . Yes, the Lodge is a peaceful oasis from the crowds and the decorations are perfect for the season.  Add to that the holiday carols being softly piped in throughout the grounds and you have a magical place to stay.
> 
> We tend to think that WL/VWL is especially magical during Christmas season.  And when the parks get crowded we go touring the other resorts to view the beautiful decorations. . . . . . . . . . .



Ahhhhh . . the Lodge at Christmas time!  DiznyDi & I also love to tour all of the other resorts at that time, but we schedule an entire day for the MK resorts, and another for various other favorites.  Sometimes a park visit just doesn't fit into our adventures in The World.



And _Welcome Home _*TrespassersWill !*


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> . . . . . . Well, the newlyweds are back and shared their adventures with us.  We are reflecting back on the big day with fond memories and look forward to days to come for them



So much to remember, so much to look forward to; and so much to share (don't forget)!


----------



## eliza61

Wanted to share a Disney video for our pickme up.

It is one of the best I've seen from a disser.

Heavy on the Poly at the end (but hey that's where he was staying) but great video none the less.

Have a great weekend.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCDjdbRcEHU&feature=em-upload_owner


----------



## sleepydog25

Nice camera work, but based on this video, apparently there are only three resorts and one park.   Must've been employee families day or something, too.  No crowds.


----------



## jimmytammy

...so lets liven it up a little cause we got a twofer, lets party!!!!

Happy Birthday I Book He Pays & Akima!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> ...so lets liven it up a little cause we got a twofer, lets party!!!!
> 
> Happy Birthday I Book He Pays & Akima!!!!


I second that, JT!  I've not posted as much lately since I'm still in FL and hanging with my daughter and her family in Melbourne.  Luv is still in the World with friends and enjoying her time there.  I'll go back tomorrow for a day, then we fly home Tuesday. . .only to turn around Thursday and drive 500+ miles for a wedding on Saturday!  Yikes!


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday princesskat(twokats DD Kati)!!!!





MiaSRN62 said:


> Happy Birthday Princesskat !!!





Granny said:


> *Happy Birthday Kati !!!*





DiznyDi said:


> Wishing *Kati* a very *Happy Birthday*!





sleepydog25 said:


> Birthday Greetings, Kati!





KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Birthday Kati!!!​*



Hi, groupies!!!
Welcome to newbies and new owners, and happy birthday and anniversary to any that I have missed.

We got back from our short WDW stay and Fantasy cruise yesterday and it was fantastic.  A little rain, but nothing horrible and a great time celebrating the kids birthdays on the gorgeous Fantasy.  

Since I was on the computer Kati asked me to thank everyone for her birthday wishes.  She had a great time and really enjoyed herself.  

My husband and I are getting ready to fly to Puerto Rico next week for a Southern Caribbean cruise on the Magic which we are really looking forward to.  I hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## ottawagreg

I went over to the pool construction link, they have a few new pics of the pool project.  Have any groupies had the opportunity to see how things are progressing?  Looks like they are working pretty hard, judging from these pictures.  I am curious if they are putting any infrastructure in place for the Teepee expansion!  the pot a little.

SPLASH PAD/POOL "DECONSTRUCTION" PHOTOS FROM MID-SEPTEMBER Courtesy of dkrauss




9/16 Photo courtesy of GrandCalifornian:
Closed bridge/path from Trout Pass/hot tubs past the geyser.


----------



## sleepydog25

*Luv* and I were just there today, and the work is moving ahead.  Lots of workers, lots of equipment, and lots of noise.  There were two jackhammers going when we stopped by around 9 a.m. for Mickey waffles.  Looks like the entire pool area is undergoing a major renovation.  For some reason, I had thought they were mainly putting up a fence and doing some minor structural work, but based on what we saw, the changes will be significant.

 Also, we asked at the front desk if they had an open room where we could take a look at the refurbishment.  They did, and while I was skeptical about the new look, after a personal viewing, I must say I'm not as bothered about the lighter scheme as I once was.  Yes, the wall color in the main living area (we saw a 1BR) was lighter, and the cabinets had been painted some form of light beige, and the stenciling is gone.  Nonetheless, the paint scheme works well with the new furniture, and the faux wood flooring--while not exciting--does mimic the feel of real wood and complements both the wall color and furniture.  The stainless steel appliances look spiffy.  As for the bedroom, the walls are a darker beige--umber?-- and I actually liked the color palette.  The bed is very nice looking.  All in all, I was pleasantly surprised.  The upgrade brings an updated, yet still lodge-y, feel to the place.  Nostalgia demands I miss the old suites and the colors, but I can live with these changes.

 Now, we didn't look closely at workmanship or fit and finish, but with a quick perusal--about five minutes--we didn't encounter any major gaffes.  Best of all, the lobby of the Villas still smells awesome!  We sat in rockers in the CP Room and soaked in the ambience for a few minutes before heading out.  As much as we enjoyed VGF and tonight BCV, the Lodge still feels like home.  Speaking of BCV, it's my least favorite DVC so far, though I've only spent nights as AKL, HHI, BLT, VGF, VWL, and now BCV.  It's nice enough, and Stormalong Bay is very cool, but the theming and layout don't excite me.  Convenience to Epcot and DHS makes it a real player come F&W in the future, however.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> *Luv* and I were just there today, and the work is moving ahead.  Lots of workers, lots of equipment, and lots of noise.  There were two jackhammers going when we stopped by around 9 a.m. for Mickey waffles.  Looks like the entire pool area is undergoing a major renovation.  For some reason, I had thought they were mainly putting up a fence and doing some minor structural work, but based on what we saw, the changes will be significant.
> 
> Also, we asked at the front desk if they had an open room where we could take a look at the refurbishment.  They did, and while I was skeptical about the new look, after a personal viewing, I must say I'm not as bothered about the lighter scheme as I once was.  Yes, the wall color in the main living area (we saw a 1BR) was lighter, and the cabinets had been painted some form of light beige, and the stenciling is gone.  Nonetheless, the paint scheme works well with the new furniture, and the faux wood flooring--while not exciting--does mimic the feel of real wood and complements both the wall color and furniture.  The stainless steel appliances look spiffy.  As for the bedroom, the walls are a darker beige--umber?-- and I actually liked the color palette.  The bed is very nice looking.  All in all, I was pleasantly surprised.  The upgrade brings an updated, yet still lodge-y, feel to the place.  Nostalgia demands I miss the old suites and the colors, but I can live with these changes.



I am sure we will "adjust" to the new look fairly quickly.  It just seems like they could have done a little more to carry the theming but overall the setting is still the same and it will always be home.  



> Speaking of BCV, it's my least favorite DVC so far, though I've only spent nights as AKL, HHI, BLT, VGF, VWL, and now BCV.  It's nice enough, and Stormalong Bay is very cool, but the theming and layout don't excite me.  Convenience to Epcot and DHS makes it a real player come F&W in the future, however.



BCV is pretty far down on our list even though we love the location and great self-parking convenience.  I guess since we aren't big SAB fans that makes a difference.  Still a great resort though.  

Thanks for the update on the pool renovations...we'll provide another update in about 3 1/2 weeks when we drop by!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> I am sure we will "adjust" to the new look fairly quickly. It just seems like they could have done a little more to carry the theming but overall the setting is still the same and it will always be home.
> 
> 
> 
> BCV is pretty far down on our list even though we love the location and great self-parking convenience. I guess since we aren't big SAB fans that  makes a difference. Still a great resort though.
> 
> Thanks for the update on the pool renovations...we'll provide another update in about 3 1/2 weeks when we drop by!


I think adjust is the proper term, *Granny*.  It's not how I would have chosen to refurb VWL as it lacks a lot of the small touches that once defined the Lodge.  As for BCV, it just doesn't scratch my particular itch. It is convenient to Epcot, and to some extent DHS, but I've never been a beach-themed person preferring instead the darker, richer color palettes. . .which is why the refurb at VWL didn't quite strike all the right notes with me.


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy
Though I havent seen VWL since the refurb, you have an interesting take on the changes, so I have hopes that the appeal will draw us in as well.  
And as for BCV, I too am in the same boat.  Stayed once, and though the proximity to 2 parks is great, the draw of atmosphere is not there for me.  But I am not a beachy person either(the majesty of the Lodge and its Western/Mountainy theme take me back to my childhood when Daniel Boone aka Fess Parker ruled the day)yet OKW draws me in. SSR is at the bottom for me, and I think its vastness is what turns me away.

horselover and Dad and Di, you can now  at me


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> *Luv* and I were just there today, and the work is moving ahead.  Lots of workers, lots of equipment, and lots of noise.  There were two jackhammers going when we stopped by around 9 a.m. for Mickey waffles.  Looks like the entire pool area is undergoing a major renovation.  For some reason, I had thought they were mainly putting up a fence and doing some minor structural work, but based on what we saw, the changes will be significant.
> 
> Also, we asked at the front desk if they had an open room where we could take a look at the refurbishment.  They did, and while I was skeptical about the new look, after a personal viewing, I must say I'm not as bothered about the lighter scheme as I once was.  Yes, the wall color in the main living area (we saw a 1BR) was lighter, and the cabinets had been painted some form of light beige, and the stenciling is gone.  Nonetheless, the paint scheme works well with the new furniture, and the faux wood flooring--while not exciting--does mimic the feel of real wood and complements both the wall color and furniture.  The stainless steel appliances look spiffy.  As for the bedroom, the walls are a darker beige--umber?-- and I actually liked the color palette.  The bed is very nice looking.  All in all, I was pleasantly surprised.  The upgrade brings an updated, yet still lodge-y, feel to the place.  Nostalgia demands I miss the old suites and the colors, but I can live with these changes.
> 
> Now, we didn't look closely at workmanship or fit and finish, but with a quick perusal--about five minutes--we didn't encounter any major gaffes.  Best of all, the lobby of the Villas still smells awesome!  We sat in rockers in the CP Room and soaked in the ambience for a few minutes before heading out.  As much as we enjoyed VGF and tonight BCV, the Lodge still feels like home.  Speaking of BCV, it's my least favorite DVC so far, though I've only spent nights as AKL, HHI, BLT, VGF, VWL, and now BCV.  It's nice enough, and Stormalong Bay is very cool, but the theming and layout don't excite me.  Convenience to Epcot and DHS makes it a real player come F&W in the future, however.



Thanks for sharing your thoughts on the refurb Sly.



Granny said:


> I am sure we will "adjust" to the new look fairly quickly.  It just seems like they could have done a little more to carry the theming but overall the setting is still the same and it will always be home.
> 
> 
> 
> BCV is pretty far down on our list even though we love the location and great self-parking convenience.  I guess since we aren't big SAB fans that makes a difference.  Still a great resort though.
> 
> Thanks for the update on the pool renovations...we'll provide another update in about 3 1/2 weeks when we drop by!





jimmytammy said:


> Sleepy
> Though I havent seen VWL since the refurb, you have an interesting take on the changes, so I have hopes that the appeal will draw us in as well.
> And as for BCV, I too am in the same boat.  Stayed once, and though the proximity to 2 parks is great, the draw of atmosphere is not there for me.  But I am not a beachy person either(the majesty of the Lodge and its Western/Mountainy theme take me back to my childhood when Daniel Boone aka Fess Parker ruled the day)yet OKW draws me in. SSR is at the bottom for me, and I think its vastness is what turns me away.
> 
> horselover and Dad and Di, you can now  at me



My poor BCV.  It never gets any love on this thread.          It each his own.  I don't deny it needs a refurb especially the hallway rugs but I personally like that it's set back from the main resort making it quiet.  Well maybe not quiet if you get a room on the road but I don't spend much time on the balcony so that doesn't really bother me.  Love that the parking is so close to the building too.  You can all stay at BWV (not my taste) & I'll stay at BCV then everyone will be happy.


----------



## twinklebug

Sly: You're right, the refurb does not look as bad in person as it does in pics. We liked our studio very much, but I missed the stand alone table horribly. It was always "home base" for our paperwork and electronics. We made due with the coffee table, but it just was not the same as being able to sit where the laptop, cameras and phones were plugged in and be comfortable catching up with bills and emails. The missing freezer compartment was an issue for my son 

Julie: I'd love to stay at BCV one of these days, but in that I already have 3 favorites and BCV is so hard to book at the times of year we travel, it doesn't look like it will happen any time soon. I am put off a bit that it's supposed to look like a New England beach resort, LOL. I don't think I've ever seen anything on the cape that looks as nice.

Gregg: Thank you for linking those pictures. I don't follow many threads here, so I missed those. Certainly glad to see the main pool is getting much needed attention: the children's wading pool area needed updating desperately. I'd like to see it transformed with spray fountains and a Wilderness Lodge feel. Hopefully they don't go cheap on the renovation. Looks like they're also working on the hot tubs? I only used those once, that pool area is far too crowded.


----------



## eliza61

horselover said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts on the refurb Sly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My poor BCV.  It never gets any love on this thread.          It each his own.  I don't deny it needs a refurb especially the hallway rugs but I personally like that it's set back from the main resort making it quiet.  Well maybe not quiet if you get a room on the road but I don't spend much time on the balcony so that doesn't really bother me.  Love that the parking is so close to the building too.  You can all stay at BWV (not my taste) & I'll stay at BCV then everyone will be happy.



LOL.  I've got your back horselover.   WL and BC are neck and neck for me.  It's weird because the are soo dramatically different that I can't really compare.
The old guy was a major, major lodge, lover and it was always a 2 week temper tantrum (a la adult version) whenever we decided to stay else where.

I gotta tell you though, that is one thing that I love about Disney.  the immersion of each resort is awesome.  for example, when I'm at the WL, my senses attune to the "night" sounds. crickets, whippoorwills etc.  and then when I go to the BC and the Boardwalk, the sounds and smells are totally different.

Hey if all my decisions were like this, would my life be sooo much easier.


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> My poor BCV.  It never gets any love on this thread.



Hey, I said it is a great resort!    Don't I get partial credit for that answer? 



> It each his own.  I don't deny it needs a refurb especially the hallway rugs but I personally like that it's set back from the main resort making it quiet.  Well maybe not quiet if you get a room on the road but I don't spend much time on the balcony so that doesn't really bother me.  Love that the parking is so close to the building too.  You can all stay at BWV (not my taste) & I'll stay at BCV then everyone will be happy.



I agree that it really is a "different strokes" kind of thing as far as resorts.  We liked BCV a lot but just like other resorts better.  I was afraid Sleepy, Jimmy & my comments might draw some ire from our BCV enthusiasts, but I don't think we said anything negative about the resort, just that it wasn't our cup of tea.  

Clearly BCV is immensely popular as evidenced by the challenge to book there at 7 month windows.  Let's all be glad that not every DVC member likes the same two or three resorts or it would be a real mess out there!


----------



## jimmytammy

Sorry Julie, I knew I would touch a nerve  Seriously, I need to give BCV and SSR both another try someday.  I have only stayed at each once, and did the same at OKW, swore i would never stay there again only to fall in love with it too the point I stayed there repeatedly

So I tend to agree with Granny, good thing we dont all favor just one resort


----------



## dreamlinda

twinklebug said:


> Sly: You're right, the refurb does not look as bad in person as it does in pics. We liked our studio very much, but I missed the stand alone table horribly. It was always "home base" for our paperwork and electronics. We made due with the coffee table, but it just was not the same as being able to sit where the laptop, cameras and phones were plugged in and be comfortable catching up with bills and emails. The missing freezer compartment was an issue for my son



We are with you on missing the stand alone table in the studio.  There is still plenty of room in the corner of the room for the table, and losing the table to pull out the murphy bed is very inconvenient!  But, still love VWL


----------



## sleepydog25

Funny you mention the rooms by the road. . .guess where our room was?   I was just there one night (joined* Luv* who had been staying with friends in Club Level at BC), and when we checked in around 8:30 a.m., there was a room open, or we could have waited for our request (high floor overlooking pool) to be available.  As it was just one night, we jumped at the ready room.  Naturally, it was a road room close to the bridge over the water so the buses, trucks, and cars echoed off the water a bit.  It didn't bother us given we were there just that sole night, and during the day we were at MK during the morning and SAB early that p.m. before the rains came.  Still, we'd stay there again.  In fact,* Luv* said the next time we opt to go for F&W, we should go on a waitlist for BCV.  Agree.  

To repeat an earlier observation re: pool construction at WL, it seems to be a major affair.  We're talking front-end loaders, backhoes, jackhammers, dozens of workers, framing for a what appears to be new sidewalks, and it appeared that the actual main pool was being dismantled in some areas as at least one jackhammer operator seemed to be taking down a pool wall.  I will say that I'm glad we didn't have VWL booked during this time as it was noisy, even inside the lobby near the back entrance and all the way down to RF.  I can only imagine folks with rooms abutting the construction area are not happy.  Yikes!  Hopefully, when all the work is done the effort will be worthwhile.

For those interested in such things, below are some highlights and lowlights from the trip:
*HIGHS
*- Crowds.  While WDW is never uncrowded, the difference in crowd size most days vs. our trip in early August was noticeable.  We spent a morning at AK and literally walked on every ride without a wait.  We did EE three times straight in 20 minutes and could have continued at a similar pace but decided to move along.  MK would get crowded by 11, as usual, but even that was not quite at the summertime pace.  Both Epcot and DHS were equally less teeming with people.
- F&W was fun and, again, not terribly crowded the times we went.
- Spending alone time with *Luv*.  Our last two trips to WDW involved other family members, and while we love them dearly, we appreciate having time to just the two of us.
- VGF*.  Gorgeous resort.  Friendly staff.  Great view of 7 Seas Lagoon, Poly, Wedding Pavilion, and CR.  I liked it well enough to place it tied for second with BLT for fave DVC resort--*Luv* places it just behind BLT.  Parking there is wonderfully close, too. *See *LOWS* below.
- Jiko.  Due to various reasons, Jiko had fallen off our to-do list the past few trips.  This time, we would not be denied.  It was as special and inviting as we remembered, and the food was the best of the trip.  Best dish of the trip?  The wild boar tenderloin appetizer.  Stunningly good.
- Artist Point.  Back to its former glory of a decade ago?  Not quite.  Better than three years ago?  Absolutely.  The buffalo dish has now swung back to being a quality dish again.  It's buffalo three ways (sausage, hash-style, and filet), and the filet was perfect.  I doubt we'll see just the filet alone again (too expensive we were told), but the entire meal was good from start to finish.

*LOWS
*- Rain.  A stationary low settled across FL the entire trip, bisecting the state just north of Orlando.  In short, it trapped all the tropical weather over Orlando, Disney, and points north and east meaning we had lots and lots of rain, even by Florida standards.  One day, parts of Volusia County had 8 inches in 6 hours.  The golf courses on Disney property were shut down a few times because there were ponds and lakes on the fairways.  We had dinner at Monsieur Paul's one night and got drenched. . .even with umbrellas and ponchos.
- Speaking of Monsieur Paul's.  It wasn't a bad meal, just uninspired.  When you're doling out big bucks to eat at a signature restaurant, you expect food that impresses.  While tasty, the food wasn't exceptional.  My duck was cooked correctly (medium rare) but the fat in the skin wasn't rendered, thus was rubbery.  *Luv's *scallops were perfectly cooked but small (only five of them, too) and swam in a pool of lifeless green puree composed of lettuce, corn, and a touch of cream.  Both dishes came out lukewarm, as well.  The ambience was also average mostly because the dress code isn't enforced there, either.  I realize this is a hot-button topic for some, but when you're plunking down nearly $200 for a meal, it's disconcerting sitting next to 1) a woman in running shorts and t-shirt, 2) a man in a camo cap that he wore the entire meal, 3) men and women in ragged shorts, 4) men and women in tank tops, and 5) a man and woman sitting next to us dropping f-bombs.  We were the only couple there in anything approaching dinner attire (simple dress for *Luv*, slacks/shirt for me).  Yeah, yeah, I know MP's is in a park, and it was raining cats and dogs that night, but why have a dress code at all if you're not going to enforce even one bit of it?
- MagicBands*.  Okay, in all fairness, they mostly worked as advertised, but when they didn't, it was a pain.  We checked into VGF, spent too long getting our bands set up (half an hour), only to find they didn't unlock the door to our room.  I went back downstairs and waited another 20 minutes to have them set up only to find out that night that charging privileges hadn't been loaded though I confirmed they were before leaving.  *When we got back to VGF that night around 9, there were no CMs to be found.  They close down there, apparently, and no one showed up until 7:30 the next morning.  So, you are left with having to walk over to the main building if you need help.  Not convenient.
- Leaving.


----------



## eliza61

Hey sleepy,
Wonderful trip report.  Jiko has always been on my to-do list and we've never gone, primarily because the "old guy" and the boys simply aren't adventurous eaters so it was hard to convince them, then the reports in quality sort of scared me away.  I may have to put it back on the to-do list.

Same experience with MP as you.  we actually enjoyed our meal but for near 300 bucks for two, it didn't inspire.  Totally agree with the dress code thing, LOL but I've been accused by my kids that I'm out of date.  "mom, no one dresses up for dinner"    Reminds me of an incident in my church this summer.  during the summer, my church relaxes the "dress" code so to speak and as with any situation you have some one who takes it a bit too far.  well some time after the 4th of July, my pastor reminded folks that while yes, it is summer vacation,  no, bikini tops and shorts are not acceptable in church.  I can't imagine letting the boys out of the house in swim trunks to go to service.  

I've never understood the need to sprinkle a conversation with let's say colorful "colloquialisms".  

glad you guys had a great time.


----------



## eliza61

question for the groupies.

I've never had to waitlist a resort or change as we generally go during late August/first week in September which tends to be low dvc season but if you make a reservation at one resort than change to another do you get penalized or charged a change fee?


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> question for the groupies.
> 
> I've never had to waitlist a resort or change as we generally go during late August/first week in September which tends to be low dvc season but if you make a reservation at one resort than change to another do you get penalized or charged a change fee?



*Eliza*...fortunately no, there is no charge!  There are never any charges with reservations for DVC resorts.  Otherwise, I'd be in debt since I have changed next April's trip 3 times now.


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> I've never understood the need to sprinkle a conversation with let's say colorful "colloquialisms".



  Oh, you guys just hit a major nerve of mine!  I just can't believe the language that is used routinely by people of all ages, males and females, in public settings.  I actually dared to comment to someone a few months ago that there were children present and maybe they wanted to tone down the language, and the guy looked at me like I had two heads and promptly went on with his loud and obscene conversation.  

It's incredible how much society's norms have changed in about 20 years.   


Okay...that's a lot of old guy ranting for one day.  We now return you to your regularly scheduled VWL discussion, with a visual courtesy of birdsofpreydave.


----------



## ottawagreg

sleepydog25 said:


> - Jiko.  Due to various reasons, Jiko had fallen off our to-do list the past few trips.  This time, we would not be denied.  It was as special and inviting as we remembered, and the food was the best of the trip.  Best dish of the trip?  The wild boar tenderloin appetizer.  Stunningly good.
> - Artist Point.  Back to its former glory of a decade ago?  Not quite.  Better than three years ago?  Absolutely.  The buffalo dish has now swung back to being a quality dish again.  It's buffalo three ways (sausage, hash-style, and filet), and the filet was perfect.  I doubt we'll see just the filet alone again (too expensive we were told), but the entire meal was good from start to finish.
> 
> - Speaking of Monsieur Paul's.  It wasn't a bad meal, just uninspired.  When you're doling out big bucks to eat at a signature restaurant, you expect food that impresses.  While tasty, the food wasn't exceptional.  My duck was cooked correctly (medium rare) but the fat in the skin wasn't rendered, thus was rubbery.  *Luv's *scallops were perfectly cooked but small (only five of them, too) and swam in a pool of lifeless green puree composed of lettuce, corn, and a touch of cream.  Both dishes came out lukewarm, as well.  The ambience was also average mostly because the dress code isn't enforced there, either.  I realize this is a hot-button topic for some, but when you're plunking down nearly $200 for a meal, it's disconcerting sitting next to 1) a woman in running shorts and t-shirt, 2) a man in a camo cap that he wore the entire meal, 3) men and women in ragged shorts, 4) men and women in tank tops, and 5) a man and woman sitting next to us dropping f-bombs.  We were the only couple there in anything approaching dinner attire (simple dress for *Luv*, slacks/shirt for me).  Yeah, yeah, I know MP's is in a park, and it was raining cats and dogs that night, but why have a dress code at all if you're not going to enforce even one bit of it?




Thanks very much for your input and info.  We are planning our Christmas trip now.  We had Monsieur Paul's on the list of ADR(s).  I scratched it when I came to grips that I could golf four times for what I would drop on one meal there.  That would cause anger issues and I would end up in a bar drinking Glenlivet, neat with a twist of lemon.  Nothing good comes out that!

We too have missed Jiko's the last several trips, but it chose it instead Paul's.  Now I know about the wild boar tenderloin.  We used to get the african cheese sampler.  Maybe we try both.

Artist Point is a moral imperative.  What can one say.  They got me hooked on the soup!  Besides we can walk from our room and be at our table in about five minutes.


----------



## sleepydog25

ottawagreg said:


> Thanks very much for your input and info.  We are planning our Christmas trip now.  We had Monsieur Paul's on the list of ADR(s).  I scratched it when I came to grips that I could golf four times for what I would drop on one meal there.  That would cause anger issues and I would end up in a bar drinking Glenlivet, neat with a twist of lemon.  Nothing good comes out that!
> 
> We too have missed Jiko's the last several trips, but it chose it instead Paul's.  Now I know about the wild boar tenderloin.  We used to get the african cheese sampler.  Maybe we try both.
> 
> Artist Point is a moral imperative.  What can one say.  They got me hooked on the soup!  Besides we can walk from our room and be at our table in about five minutes.


Do you mind if I steal your "moral imperative" statement for AP?  That's exactly how *Luv* and I feel.  In fact, we hadn't planned to eat there this trip, but when we saw the new buffalo three ways on the menu, we opted to drop in as a walk up.  We arrived about 8 and were seated within five minutes.  AP holds some very dear memories for us, as does WL/VWL, so we rarely pass on dining there.  Glad to know others also hold it dear.

I believe you'd love Jiko again.  To be blunt, their food trumped AP's.  As for MP's, we truly wanted to love it but left just merely liking it.  I can't afford to eat at signatures that I only mildly like.  Finally, the couple with the salty language weren't being loud or obnoxious, basically conversing in normal tones, but the seats are so darn close, you can nearly hear everything but whispered conversations.  

Thanks, *eliza*!  I figure if my comments can help anyone just a little, it's worthwhile to put the information out there.


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> Hey, I said it is a great resort!    Don't I get partial credit for that answer?
> 
> I agree that it really is a "different strokes" kind of thing as far as resorts.  We liked BCV a lot but just like other resorts better.  I was afraid Sleepy, Jimmy & my comments might draw some ire from our BCV enthusiasts, but I don't think we said anything negative about the resort, just that it wasn't our cup of tea.
> 
> Clearly BCV is immensely popular as evidenced by the challenge to book there at 7 month windows.  Let's all be glad that not every DVC member likes the same two or three resorts or it would be a real mess out there!



You do get credit for that Granny!   



jimmytammy said:


> Sorry Julie, I knew I would touch a nerve  Seriously, I need to give BCV and SSR both another try someday.  I have only stayed at each once, and did the same at OKW, swore i would never stay there again only to fall in love with it too the point I stayed there repeatedly
> 
> So I tend to agree with Granny, good thing we dont all favor just one resort



I knew you were poking me on purpose Jimmy!          No ire on my part.  I totally agree on the different strokes, something for everyone statement.  I'm not a fan of SSR but I know a lot of other people love it (Di & Dad!).  Plenty of other resorts to choose from & if I stay at SSR I'll still enjoy WDW.  I'm actually staying there next week during my conference.   It wasn't my first choice (ok it might be my last choice) but it will still be fine.   It was all I could get when I made the reservation back in April & even then I couldn't get all the nights I wanted.  I did end up getting them all one by one.    I will miss being able to walk into Epcot though.          I've become very used to that IG entrance.  Good thing I won't have a ton of free time or I'd really be sad.

Sly - thanks for your mini TR.  I've had hit or miss meals at Jiko but it's been probably 2 years since I've gone.  It's one of the places I really enjoy going to as a solo traveler.  I love to sit at the cooking place & chat with the chefs.   I'll have to put it on my list for May since I won't have time on trip coming up.




Granny said:


> We now return you to your regularly scheduled VWL discussion, with a visual courtesy of birdsofpreydave.



Ahhhhhhh!!!!            Thanks Granny!


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy
Thanks for the trip report!  Tammy works with a young man who took his kids last week and he unfortunately got the brunt of rain all week as well.  

Julie
I knew you wouldnt take offense at the comments.  I love that about this thread, we can laugh, cry, share and get along great with each other in a unique way.  Not many places to participate like that anymore, so glad we can do so here


----------



## ottawagreg

sleepydog25 said:


> Do you mind if I steal your "moral imperative" statement for AP?  That's exactly how *Luv* and I feel.  In fact, we hadn't planned to eat there this trip, but when we saw the new buffalo three ways on the menu, we opted to drop in as a walk up.  We arrived about 8 and were seated within five minutes.  AP holds some very dear memories for us, as does WL/VWL, so we rarely pass on dining there.  Glad to know others also hold it dear.



Sleepy,

Most certainly you can use it.  I'm sure I stole it from somebody else.  There's nothing new under the sun as the Good Book says.

AP is very dear to us, thus it is "imperative".  We honeymooned on a Royal Caribbean ship (southeast isles) and then flew from San Juan, PR to MCO and rode in a taxi to front door of WL.  That was our first trip to WDW and the lodge.  We walked in to AP as well.  So we try to go there whenever we are ing the World.  Last trip (June) we got seated at our honeymoon table.  So that was real nice.  Now I'm missing going home again!

greg


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thank you for the report *Sleepy*! I keep forgetting Monsieur Paul's even exists. One of these days I must get to Jiko's! It's always been on my radar but never seems to materialize. Thanks also the the WL pool rehab update!!!

My trip is coming up fast......DVC friends of ours have put a group of us up at the THV. Never stayed there and even though it's only 2 days (for a little R&R before our cruise) I am looking forward to it. Then after our cruise we are staying at SSR because it was literally the ONLY availability we could find back in July. And what is going on Sat Nov 1st? There hasn't been any size room at any DVC since July??? We are staying at French Quarter for that one night.
And for the record *Julie*....I love the BCV.  Only stayed there one time because it's very difficult to get a stay there at 7 mos out but we loved it. It was December so the resort was so pretty for Christmas. It was hard to leave sun and sitting by the pool on Dec 18 to return to a snow storm in Philly!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks sleepy for your report!  Unfortunately we have had 2 bad meals in a row at Jiko and have not returned.  At the price, its hard to justify going back.  DDad and I just do not eat like we used to.  One or two appetizers and maybe a dessert to share and we're good to go.  We have opted instead to go to Sanaa.  Their bread service is exceptional and filling.  We _might_ augment that with an appetizer..... Artists Point was always our 'last night' meal.  Even that has changed since we can get the wonderful mushroom soup in the Territory Lounge.

And yes, Julie, we do enjoy SSR!  Our May reservation is there.  We may try to get into one of the Epcot resorts at 7 mo.  But I'm quite happy to stay at Saratoga.

Thanks Granny for your visual reminder of the place we all love so much.  While I'm excited to be going at the end of the month, I do worry about the quiet pool being at over-flowing capacity.


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> And yes, Julie, we do enjoy SSR!  Our May reservation is there.  We may try to get into one of the Epcot resorts at 7 mo.  But I'm quite happy to stay at Saratoga.



Just got all excited when I saw this but checked the first page & looks like I'll be missing you again.   Rats!     

I agree on the bread service at Saana.  So delicious.  We didn't love any of the other food though.  We're going for lunch in Dec. & plan to get 2 order of bread service & the tomato soup.  The soup is delicious too if you've never tried it.

Maria - have a great cruise!  What are your dates?  I have no doubt I'll be just missing you again too!           Seems to be the way it always goes for us.    One day!  I will still be emailing you one of these days to pick your brain about a day trip to St. Augustine.  We hope to make it down there in Dec.


----------



## jimmytammy

Tammy flew out today to stay with Brad and Tearsa in Clermont, with plans to walk the ToT 10K Sat at 10 PM followed by an after party that lasts til 4am  I asked her how she was going to manage that, when she cant stay away 15 mins to watch a movie at night

She will be back Sun, then we drive to Savannah Wed, stay over night, then Lady and Sons for lunch before hitting the road to Cocoa to stay with Alan and AnnieT.  They will be dropping us off Sat for our Fantasy cruise followed by a week at BWV.  BTW, cant wait to see NightRanger again!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

DiznyDi said:


> And yes, Julie, we do enjoy SSR!  Our May reservation is there.  We may try to get into one of the Epcot resorts at 7 mo.  But I'm quite happy to stay at Saratoga.
> 
> Thanks Granny for your visual reminder of the place we all love so much.  While I'm excited to be going at the end of the month, I do worry about the quiet pool being at over-flowing capacity.



*Diane*....have you ever stayed in the THV? I must say....I am SUPER EXCITED about this. It's only 2 nights but our group is already planning dinner on the deck with drinks! 



> Horselover says: Maria - have a great cruise! What are your dates? I have no doubt I'll be just missing you again too! Seems to be the way it always goes for us. One day! I will still be emailing you one of these days to pick your brain about a day trip to St. Augustine. We hope to make it down there in Dec.


Hi *Julie*! Our cruise portion of the trip is Oct 25-Nov1. HALLOWEEN on the high seas on the Fantasy! Rob and I are dressing up as Woody and Jesse! LOL
And yes....feel free any time to ask about St Augustine. Perhaps my favorite Florida city. My daughter lived in St Augustine for a year (still works there at Anastasia State Park)....but she just moved to the town of Palm Coast last week (rent is cheaper for you two young newlyweds). Ask anything you'd like. 

And thanks for the photo of the WL *Granny*! Sometimes we need to be kept grounded! LOL


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> Tammy flew out today to stay with Brad and Tearsa in Clermont, with plans to walk the ToT 10K Sat at 10 PM followed by an after party that lasts til 4am  I asked her how she was going to manage that, when she cant stay away 15 mins to watch a movie at night
> 
> She will be back Sun, then we drive to Savannah Wed, stay over night, then Lady and Sons for lunch before hitting the road to Cocoa to stay with Alan and AnnieT.  They will be dropping us off Sat for our Fantasy cruise followed by a week at BWV.  BTW, cant wait to see NightRanger again!!



*Jimmytammy*! So cool about the ToT 10K!!!! My friend and I are planning on running the 5K on Castaway Cay on Oct 31! <gulp>
And JT....our WDW trips overlap a bit. We're in WDW Oct 23-25 (board the Fantasy on the 25th). Any chance you are doing the MNSSHP on Oct 24??


----------



## IBLarsen

Hi, I'm not a regular DVC person, but have rented points for VWL in the past. We LOVE that place! We are planning another trip for March and before I look at renting points again, I was considering if we wanted to do VWL again.  While, like I said, we love it, the only thing I didn't love was the bed situation in the studio. We would do that again this time.  Of course, you have a bed plus a pull out.  the issue was that the pullout bed was so squeaky, it kept everyone awake all night.  For this reason alone, I'm hesitant. For you regulars who stay here often, is this a norm, or was this just a case of bad luck that is likely a one off?  
My other option is to do OKW, simply for the fact of having two real beds.


----------



## twinklebug

IBLarsen said:


> Hi, I'm not a regular DVC person, but have rented points for VWL in the past. We LOVE that place! We are planning another trip for March and before I look at renting points again, I was considering if we wanted to do VWL again.  While, like I said, we love it, the only thing I didn't love was the bed situation in the studio. We would do that again this time.  Of course, you have a bed plus a pull out.  the issue was that the pullout bed was so squeaky, it kept everyone awake all night.  For this reason alone, I'm hesitant. For you regulars who stay here often, is this a norm, or was this just a case of bad luck that is likely a one off?
> My other option is to do OKW, simply for the fact of having two real beds.



Hi IBL!

VWL has all new sleeper sofas as well as a new murphy bed added to the rooms. You should have no problems with the sofa. I had my 17yo sleeping on the murphy just this past summer, which he claimed was more comfortable than the sofa.  You have multiple options.

Thinking into the past, I can recall a squeaky bed on one of our trips, but certainly not all. And I'm not sure if it was at VWL... I'm leaning toward it having been at AKV - Jambo.


----------



## sleepydog25

DiznyDi said:


> Thanks sleepy for your report! Unfortunately we have had 2 bad meals in a row at Jiko and have not returned. At the price, its hard to justify going back. DDad and I just do not eat like we used to. One or two appetizers and maybe a dessert to share and we're good to go. We have opted instead to go to Sanaa. Their bread service is exceptional and filling. We _might_ augment that with an appetizer..... Artists Point was always our 'last night' meal. Even that has changed since we can get the wonderful mushroom soup in the Territory Lounge.
> 
> And yes, Julie, we do enjoy SSR! Our May reservation is there. We may try to get into one of the Epcot resorts at 7 mo. But I'm quite happy to stay at Saratoga.
> 
> Thanks Granny for your visual reminder of the place we all love so much. While I'm excited to be going at the end of the month, I do worry about the quiet pool being at over-flowing capacity.


Can't say as I blame you about not returning to Jiko.  If I have a bad experience, I'm not likely to return soon and sometimes not at all.  For example, I've had three meals at WCC and none has been good, so I won't go back.  Monsieur Paul's we've visited only once, but it was lackluster and low on fine dining ambience, so we'll not go back anytime soon.  As for Sanaa, we love it there!  We like it almost as much as Jiko, and it's certainly less expensive.

 Welcome, IBL!  I've no experience with squeaking beds at VWL, so I'm inclined to believe it was a one-off.  Certainly, as twinks said, with the new beds one would hope you wouldn't have that issue.


----------



## horselover

Who's been Home recently?  Has something changed with the boat to MK?  Is the red flag boat no longer running direct routes to MK?  I'm having a little disagreement with someone who stayed at the Lodge in Aug.  He said the only boat service was a triangle route between MK, FW, & WL.  He insists there was no other boat & "he knows what boat he was on".  Maybe I'm wrong & something has changed due to the pool refurb?  Does anyone know?


----------



## sleepydog25

:debwalk:





horselover said:


> Who's been Home recently? Has something changed with the boat to MK? Is the red flag boat no longer running direct routes to MK? I'm having a little disagreement with someone who stayed at the Lodge in Aug. He said the only boat service was a triangle route between MK, FW, & WL. He insists there was no other boat & "he knows what boat he was on". Maybe I'm wrong & something has changed due to the pool refurb? Does anyone know?


We went there about two weeks ago and went directly to WL from MK on one leg.  Can't say that your friend was wrong when he rode, but it was working normally while we were there.


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> :debwalk:We went there about two weeks ago and went directly to WL from MK on one leg.  Can't say that your friend was wrong when he rode, but it was working normally while we were there.



Thanks Sly!  Maybe he just rode it during a non peak time so it made the triangle route instead of direct.   I've always rode the red flag direct with no stops so his post confused me.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Stopher1!!!!(one of our threadmasters)

And Happy Anniversary wfc4life and Sechem32!!!!


----------



## BlueFairy

sleepydog25 said:


> :debwalk:We went there about two weeks ago and went directly to WL from MK on one leg.  Can't say that your friend was wrong when he rode, but it was working normally while we were there.



Early August they were running MK-WL-MK, FW-WL-CR-FW, and FW-CR-WL-FW simultaneously.


----------



## BlueFairy

Hi Groupies,

Usually I am a lurker here.  I think I read somewhere along the way that y'all wanted photos of the new VWL decor.  Bluecastle has started posting some great shots of a 2BR villa here, with more to come.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3292974&page=140


----------



## wildernessDad

Hello, fellow groupies.  I'm alive and well and getting ready for my daughter's wedding.  It's in New Orleans and will be on November 1.  Don't worry, I'll still be at WDW and our beautiful lodge this December as planned.  I can't miss those moments.


----------



## Corinne

Hiya groupies! I've been trying to keep up here, but it's been a little hectic these last few weeks. I'm happy to report we found a great candidate to replace me (they've all been saying I'm irreplaceable though), and  I spent last week training her. Since I'm not going far, I will be training for a bit longer, but I will begin moving into my new role, so I'm looking forward to that!

When DH and I left WDW a few weeks ago, I thought, I can't believe we are heading back in December, and actually thought it may be too soon. I'm actually not thinking that anymore!!!! Lol

I scored some decent airfares and actually decided to head down late Friday night(12/5) instead. Now I can't find a room on property.....We may be sleeping in the WL lobby! 

Does anyone know what's going on at the World that weekend? I know they are taping the Christmas parade that weekend, and usually it's pop Warner time at the value resorts, but I'm confused as to why I can't find a room anywhere????


----------



## sleepydog25

BlueFairy said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> Usually I am a lurker here.  I think I read somewhere along the way that y'all wanted photos of the new VWL decor.  Bluecastle has started posting some great shots of a 2BR villa here, with more to come.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3292974&page=140


Hello, BlueFairy, and welcome!  Feel free to join in our merry band anytime.  Thanks for the link.  I'm still not loving the entire lighter paint and kitchen, but after having viewed one a couple of weeks ago, I'm no longer mortified.  

Sorry I'm a bit late on the birthday greetings, *stopher1! * Hope it was a good one.  And happy anniversary to *wfc4life and Sechem32!*  I got this congrats in just under the wire!  But, I do have an excuse as *luv* and I have been on the road for the better part of two weeks.


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday Stopher1!!!!(one of our threadmasters)
> 
> And Happy Anniversary wfc4life and Sechem32!!!!



Hope each of you had a very happy day!


----------



## Lisa P.

We've returned home after a marvelous first stay at VWL!    We hope to return someday.    Our 1BR villa was on the 4th floor overlooking trees and the Villas pool.  In the early morning and late evening, we greatly enjoyed the peacefulness of our balcony, the music, "crickets", "owls", etc.  The first half of our week was hot, humid and very rainy.  The second half was beautiful, warm or hot, partly cloudy, very nice.  Overall, we had a positively wonderful vacation.  We love boating and having constant access to the boats on Bay Lake and Seven Seas Lagoon was a true highlight of our stay!

On the negative side, lots of noise.  As others have reported, courtyard construction at WL is loud with jackhammers and even a crane was brought in for a day or so.  If we had had a hotel room overlooking the courtyard, it would have been completely unacceptable to us.  But from our Villa, with the windows closed, it was not disruptive or annoying at all.  We do like to use the balcony for reading.  However, during daytime hours when it was not rainy, the Villas pool often had many active and excited children happily playing and screaming - though we enjoy children, it seemed pretty boisterous and crowded to us, at times.  Together with daytime construction sounds, the total noise level outside on our balcony was sometimes unpleasant during the day.  So we tended to use our balcony more at odd hours.  Regardless, we still definitely had a terrific time at the resort.  

During our 9:00AM Wonders of Wilderness Lodge free tour (an hour well-spent!), we asked about the planned changes.  The plain kiddie pool is gone, dirt heaps abound, and much of the surrounding patio has been removed, as well as a little landscaping around the old kiddie pool site.  Water pipes are being laid for the new, themed splash zone with drenching water bucket.  All pool linings and patios within 4 feet of any pool water are being resurfaced with the newer no-slip material that currently lines the Villas pool.  The feature pool will have the same footprint and water volume but the patio will be slightly expanded and the path between the geyser and the Trout Pass Pool Bar will be accessible.  The roof of Trout Pass Pool Bar is mostly gone now so they much be doing a bit of renovation there as well.

When we checked in, we asked about access to Blizzard Beach.  We were asked how many visits we would like and these were added to our Magic Bands, to expire on check-out day.  We ended up going to BB only twice due to the rain but we enjoyed it a lot.  As another posted said, we found very low crowds in the parks and at BB.  Downtown Disney was fairly busy on rainy days.

One minor disappointment on this trip was at MK.  When we had made our early FP+ plans, there was no option to select a FP+ for Be Our Guest Restaurant at lunch time.  So we planned to get in line.  When we walked up around 11:30AM on the 2nd day of our week's vacation, we were told that they were not taking walk-ups and all seating had been reserved in advance with FP+.  We asked if there was a good time to try back later in the day and we were told that most days, they have NO walk-up seating at all.  We tried Guest Services in MK and the Concierge desk at WL, to see if there were any FP+ times for the rest of our week and no luck.  They confirmed that most days, they have no walk-up seating available except for a handful of people that get in line, long before the restaurant opens at 10:30AM.  

On this trip, we finally made it over to the 3:45PM free tour of the Jiko and Boma restaurants at Animal Kingdom Lodge.  They describe the dishes that are prepared for the Boma buffet - soup and dessert samples are provided.  They explain some of the symbolism in the design and decor of the Jiko interior - bread and dip samples are provided.  This was another 45 minutes well-spent.  The food was delish.  So after the tour, we decided to visit the bar in Sanaa, where we enjoyed the bread service platter (9 spreads!) and an appetizer sampler platter.  We left there stuffed!  And we picked up a quartet of zebra domes in the gift shop to bring back to our villa for later that night.  Yum!

A major highlight of this vacation was actually right before we arrived at WDW.  We had scheduled a tour with A Day Away Kayaking on Merritt Island and a night in a hotel in Titusville, prior to check-in at VWL.  This was the night-time bioluminescent tour.  WOW!!!  These microscopic organisms glow bluish white at night, whenever the water is disturbed near them, during the summer and up until early October.  It's sort of like fireflies but blue, microscopic so it just looks like the water itself is visible like your white teeth under a black light.  So after dark, as water swirls around your paddles, it glows in the dark.  Splashed water glows momentarily. Mullet fish dart under the surface and sometimes leap from the water, wet with glowing water.  We saw a dolphin blow misty air up that glowed.  The kayaks glide through the water leaving glowing ripples in their wakes.  It was amazing, surreal, magical!!!  This is a natural phenomenon but if Disney is able to capture even a fraction of this beauty with their Avatar-themed land, it will be incredible.  If you ever get the chance to do this flatwater, night kayaking tour, during the bioluminescent season, DO IT!!!!  (and do bring bug repellent)  We hope to be able to go back again next year during the season and bring along family and friends.  This was such a unique, fun, and awe-inspiring experience.

And now, construction pictures are next.


----------



## Lisa P.

Sorry about the poor photo quality.  These are cell phone pics.  The stream is still running out from the main Lodge lobby through the upper garden area and down toward the pools.

First, the main pool area, below (taken 9/29/14) - the white rectangle on the left is actually the dry, vertical wall of the emptied feature pool.  Those are dirt piles beyond.






Second, since I thought someone asked about this, the unpaved Nature Path starts next to the Bike and Boat Rental building (taken 10/3/14), winds through the woods at the edge of Bay Lake toward Fort Wilderness.  Construction trucks and equipment is using this thoroughfare so it is closed to guest use.  The Bike and Boat Rental building is open for business.  The path out to the rental boat marina is open, along with a very narrow strip of beach sand without any seating.  The playground is fenced off, unavailable.






Third, walking back from the Bikes toward the Villas pool, and looking toward the main feature pool area and the back of the Trout Pass Pool Bar building (taken 10/3/14), below.






Fourth, walking along the path on the other side of the courtyard, between Roaring Forks and the MK boat launch dock, the pool area looking from the kiddie pool side (taken 10/3/14), below.  This shows how much has been dug up to install water pipes, as well as the front side of the Trout Pass Pool Bar, without a roof.


----------



## Lisa P.

Not much seems new in these construction photos of the freestanding villas at the Polynesian Village Resort (taken 10/3/14), below.  Sorry they're not level, the boat was wobbly!











And here is the delightful, paved path between the Wilderness Lodge near the bus stop and the Fort Wilderness Campground near the Pony Rides (taken 10/3/14), below.  We did not see deer this time but a pair of deer did cross the median in front of the bus stop another day and wander over to the corner of the Wilderness Lodge building to graze on the lawn grasses.  I was surprised that they didn't go for the blossoms in the wildflower gardens.  I guess the WL gardeners have chosen flower varieties that don't appeal to deer (is there such a thing?).






This path is so lovely and peaceful, with occasional joggers and Segway riders.


----------



## Lisa P.

Finally, as a thank you for all the photos posted by others on this thread, I offer these (all taken 10/3/14), below.  No descriptions needed.

Welcome Home.































​


----------



## sleepydog25

*LisaP*:  Thank you for the pictures and the report from our beloved Lodge!  Glad to hear you enjoyed your stay at VWL--we were a bit wistful, missing the place since we stayed at both VGF and BCV this trip, but that should make us appreciate even more our next stay at the Lodge.  Sounds like you had one of those marvelous room assignments--we love those rooms overlooking the pool/courtyard area.  Since you don't have a long history of staying at VWL, I'm curious as to your reaction to the refurbishment to the rooms.  Did you like it?  Did you notice any flaws or anything that stuck out to you?  Did it feel Lodge-y?


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies IBLarsen!!!!

Mia
We will not be at MNSSHP on that day, but if there is any chance of a mini meet, lets make it happen.  Where are you staying?  We will be at Epcot that day, staying at BWV.  The only sure thing we have that day is an event at 7:30 at Epcot, Dining with Walt, and a Soarin FP, other than that 

Lisa P
Love the report and pics!  Where in NC are you from?  We live in Burlington.  Every so often, we fellow NC and VA groupies have mini meets around Greeensboro.  If you have any interest, let us know.  Muushka, sleepydog and luvsvwl, wfc4life and sechem32, CaptainD, TammyNC and myself are usuals, but we always look to add on  Eliza even drove from NJ one time, and we are expecting a return visit soon, hint, hint


----------



## BlueFairy

Lisa P. said:


> One minor disappointment on this trip was at MK.  When we had made our early FP+ plans, there was no option to select a FP+ for Be Our Guest Restaurant at lunch time.  So we planned to get in line.  When we walked up around 11:30AM on the 2nd day of our week's vacation, we were told that they were not taking walk-ups and all seating had been reserved in advance with FP+.  We asked if there was a good time to try back later in the day and we were told that most days, they have NO walk-up seating at all.  We tried Guest Services in MK and the Concierge desk at WL, to see if there were any FP+ times for the rest of our week and no luck.  They confirmed that most days, they have no walk-up seating available except for a handful of people that get in line, long before the restaurant opens at 10:30AM.



Hi.  Your description of the construction and your photos are very helpful.  I'm going to link this over on the WL FAQ for those interested folks.

I'd just like to lend some clarification for those wanting to avoid this issue in the future.  The BOG FP for lunch is bookable at about 27 days prior to checkin.  It is a completely separate website and system from the ride FP+.  Most guests report no problem getting their preferred day, even closer into checkin.  The restaurant has done a variety of "tests" to this system.  I believe the current one is np-standby, as you describe.  They may or may not offer a paper FP to walkups who lineup prior to opening.  They may or may not offer some closer to the close of lunch.  The big report has been YMMV.



Lisa P. said:


> A major highlight of this vacation was actually right before we arrived at WDW.  We had scheduled a tour with A Day Away Kayaking on Merritt Island and a night in a hotel in Titusville, prior to check-in at VWL.  This was the night-time bioluminescent tour.  WOW!!!  These microscopic organisms glow bluish white at night, whenever the water is disturbed near them, during the summer and up until early October.  It's sort of like fireflies but blue, microscopic so it just looks like the water itself is visible like your white teeth under a black light.  So after dark, as water swirls around your paddles, it glows in the dark.  Splashed water glows momentarily. Mullet fish dart under the surface and sometimes leap from the water, wet with glowing water.  We saw a dolphin blow misty air up that glowed.  The kayaks glide through the water leaving glowing ripples in their wakes.  It was amazing, surreal, magical!!!  This is a natural phenomenon but if Disney is able to capture even a fraction of this beauty with their Avatar-themed land, it will be incredible.  If you ever get the chance to do this flatwater, night kayaking tour, during the bioluminescent season, DO IT!!!!  (and do bring bug repellent)  We hope to be able to go back again next year during the season and bring along family and friends.  This was such a unique, fun, and awe-inspiring experience.
> 
> And now, construction pictures are next.



I am SO glad to read this report.  We have done a similar tour in Puerto Rico, and I had no idea there were places like this still glowing in FL.  We will definitely have to take our kids, since I have no idea if we'll get back to PR before the bay "goes dark."  Is swimming allowed?  Did they discuss the dangers of pollution, run-off and light pollution to the organisms?  Just curious. I will definitely look into this tour!


----------



## horselover

BlueFairy said:


> I'd just like to lend some clarification for those wanting to avoid this issue in the future.  *The BOG FP for lunch is bookable at about 27 days prior to checkin. * It is a completely separate website and system from the ride FP+.  Most guests report no problem getting their preferred day, even closer into checkin.  The restaurant has done a variety of "tests" to this system.  I believe the current one is np-standby, as you describe.  They may or may not offer a paper FP to walkups who lineup prior to opening.  They may or may not offer some closer to the close of lunch.  The big report has been YMMV.



Only if you receive the email invitation to get the FP+.  Not everyone receives an invitation.  I've seen many reports lately of people that received the email invite being unable to get a FP+ time & unfortunately I think the reason is the website has been shared too many times & people that don't get the invite go there & get a FP+ anyway.  The link is really not meant to be shared.  It's intended for the invitee.  Not that you've shared the link but just want people to be aware.  I don't know what the future holds for BOG but they really need to figure something out.  Too many guests are being turned away disappointed.  Personally I didn't think the food was anything special & definitely not worth over $60 for a quick service lunch for a family of 4 but I know many enjoy it & those that haven't tried it really want the opportunity.

LisaP - thank you for all the beautiful pictures!  We LOVE pictures on this thread!    

As DisnyDi would say only 2 more sleeps!


----------



## Granny

*Lisa P*...thanks so much for taking the time to write up your impressions as well as posting the various pictures.  Awesome! 

*horselover*...have a great trip!  

*BlueFairy*....welcome to our thread!


----------



## twokats

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Jimmytammy*! So cool about the ToT 10K!!!! My friend and I are planning on running the 5K on Castaway Cay on Oct 31! <gulp>
> And JT....our WDW trips overlap a bit. We're in WDW Oct 23-25 (board the Fantasy on the 25th). Any chance you are doing the MNSSHP on Oct 24??





jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the groupies IBLarsen!!!!
> 
> Mia
> We will not be at MNSSHP on that day, but if there is any chance of a mini meet, lets make it happen.  Where are you staying?  We will be at Epcot that day, staying at BWV.  The only sure thing we have that day is an event at 7:30 at Epcot, Dining with Walt, and a Soarin FP, other than that



Jimmy and Maria (and Granny too),
DH and I will be at WDW from the 21st - 25th also.  Would love to try to meet with y'all also.  Jimmy it has been quite a few years since we saw you and Maria and I kept missing each other the last time we were there at the same time.  If you want to pm me your numbers and I can send you mine, maybe we can meet for a few somewhere!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Groupies!
We've had virtually no internet for days now......  DDad's working away using his iPhone as a hotspot, but I've been unable to connect...... until tonight!
I've missed a lot!

WELCOME to our new Groupies! BlueFairy, IBLarsen, and Lisa P so nice to have you join us!  We love pictures and trip reports!  Loved seeing the progress of the pool.  Looks to be quite an undertaking. Thanks Lisa P for posting!

Maria, we have not had the opportunity to stay in the Treehouses yet.  I had them booked but some of our party cancelled so we switched to a 2 bedrm instead.  Joy really enjoys them!  I know you will too.

DDad and I arrive early in the afternoon of the 25th if anyone is still around, we'd love to say hello.  We'll be leaving on the 2nd.  We'll be attending the Halloween party on the 28th and have a late lunch fastpass+ reservation at BOG.  We did receive the email invite.  Unfortunately I wasn't able to book using my account.  I'd read on another thread that there's a 'glitch' in the system and if you've had a prior reservation - even one long passed, the system still thinks you have a current reservation.  Once I logged in using my daughters account I was able to make the reservation without issue.

2 more sleeps for Julie! Have great fun!


----------



## jimmytammy

We have had sporadic photos of DDs wedding coming in via folks phones and such, and I really havent had a good chance to share those, yet.  But here is a video we just received today from the young lady who shot it.  Unfortunately the main video camera went on blink 15 mins before wedding started, so the actual ceremony is  a bit sporadic, but I have to say, she still did a great job and DD wanted these random shots anyway.  It is 10 mins but IMO a very nice production.  Got the tears flowing again for me today.  Hope yall enjoy!

BTW, Kristian is a Dick Van Dyke fan(actually is friends with him on FB, how she does these things, not sure)but that is his voice in the 1st song, so got the Disney thing going!!

http://vimeo.com/108144428


----------



## Lisa P.

sleepydog25 said:


> Since you don't have a long history of staying at VWL, I'm curious as to your reaction to the refurbishment to the rooms.  Did you like it?  Did you notice any flaws or anything that stuck out to you?  Did it feel Lodge-y?


Yes, yes, to us, it absolutely did!    The tree bark style lamp bases and animal silhouette light fixtures, the waterfall bathroom faucets (similar to this), extensive use of contrasting wall tiles in the kitchen and bath, gorgeous board-and-batten heavy doors throughout the condo including the bi-fold door with carved cut-outs of leaves concealing the washer/dryer, the choice of heavily textured upholstery materials for the sofa and armchairs, the huge, sturdy, deep drawers in all the distressed wooden furniture - the dresser, sofa table, nightstands and cushioned bench, the woodsy look of mirror and picture frames... it all added up to a beautiful, relaxing, upscale-rustic, "lodge-y" feel to us!  

Frankly, our condo was northeast facing with a deep roof overhang above the balcony.  So, with cloudy weather and low sunlight, we often turned on every light and lamp in the room to brighten it up.  If the wall and cabinet paint colors were darker, I think it would have felt much too dark to us.    So this was just lovely - perfectly soothing and charming!


----------



## Lisa P.

Horselover, Granny, and DisneyDi, thank you for the kind words.  



jimmytammy said:


> Lisa P
> Love the report and pics!  Where in NC are you from?  We live in Burlington.  Every so often, we fellow NC and VA groupies have mini meets around Greeensboro.  If you have any interest, let us know.  Muushka, sleepydog and luvsvwl, wfc4life and sechem32, CaptainD, TammyNC and myself are usuals, but we always look to add on


What fun!  We're in Hendersonville, just south of Asheville in the mountains.  So busy right now as we both work full time and I'm finishing up grad school.  Once that's done, though... a mini-meet sounds really fun, definitely worth the drive out.    Thank you for mentioning it.



BlueFairy said:


> We have done a similar tour in Puerto Rico, and I had no idea there were places like this still glowing in FL.  We will definitely have to take our kids, since I have no idea if we'll get back to PR before the bay "goes dark."  Is swimming allowed?  Did they discuss the dangers of pollution, run-off and light pollution to the organisms?  Just curious. I will definitely look into this tour!


Awesome, that you were able to do this in PR!  We've been wanting to do it here for 2 years but have not visited FL during the right season until now. No, swimming is not permitted, sorry, at least not from the kayaks.  Could you swim during this in PR?  If you google "bioluminescent beaches", there are fantastic photos of other places where people can swim when the water glows.  This kayak tour takes place inside Merritt Island National Wildlife Refuge.

They did discuss a little about the organisms, how they function and conservation concerns, as well as safety issues regarding contact with other wildlife there, like dolphins, manatees, fish, gators, waterfowl, the state bird (mosquitoes ) ... or a larger boat in the dark!    We thought A Day Away Kayak Tours was organized, well-run and safety-minded, while navigating the canals at night with a group.  They shared this great experience and encouraged a desire to preserve it for the future.  I can't say enough good things.


----------



## sleepydog25

Lisa P. said:


> Yes, yes, to us, it absolutely did!    The tree bark style lamp bases and animal silhouette light fixtures, the waterfall bathroom faucets (similar to this), extensive use of contrasting wall tiles in the kitchen and bath, gorgeous board-and-batten heavy doors throughout the condo including the bi-fold door with carved cut-outs of leaves concealing the washer/dryer, the choice of heavily textured upholstery materials for the sofa and armchairs, the huge, sturdy, deep drawers in all the distressed wooden furniture - the dresser, sofa table, nightstands and cushioned bench, the woodsy look of mirror and picture frames... it all added up to a beautiful, relaxing, upscale-rustic, "lodge-y" feel to us!
> 
> Frankly, our condo was northeast facing with a deep roof overhang above the balcony.  So, with cloudy weather and low sunlight, we often turned on every light and lamp in the room to brighten it up.  If the wall and cabinet paint colors were darker, I think it would have felt much too dark to us.    So this was just lovely - perfectly soothing and charming!


Oh, no, I'm glad it was soothing and charming, and I understand how dark it can get at the Lodge.  I liked the new look better than I thought I would, but I was curious how a relative newcomer to the Villas would react.  I'm thrilled it was rustic and relaxing because that's exactly why we love it there.  Thanks so much for your input!  (I agree, the furniture--what we saw of it--still has that woodsy look and accents. )


----------



## Lisa P.

jimmytammy said:


> ...here is a video we just received today from the young lady who shot it. ... It is 10 mins but IMO a very nice production. ... http://vimeo.com/108144428


BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## BlueFairy

Lisa P. said:


> Awesome, that you were able to do this in PR!  We've been wanting to do it here for 2 years but have not visited FL during the right season until now. No, swimming is not permitted, sorry, at least not from the kayaks.  Could you swim during this in PR?  If you google "bioluminescent beaches", there are fantastic photos of other places where people can swim when the water glows.  This kayak tour takes place inside Merritt Island National Wildlife Refuge.
> 
> They did discuss a little about the organisms, how they function and conservation concerns, as well as safety issues regarding contact with other wildlife there, like dolphins, manatees, fish, gators, waterfowl, the state bird (mosquitoes ) ... or a larger boat in the dark!    We thought A Day Away Kayak Tours was organized, well-run and safety-minded, while navigating the canals at night with a group.  They shared this great experience and encouraged a desire to preserve it for the future.  I can't say enough good things.



PR has 2 "biobays."  They are brilliant year-round, but have had scares over the years of them going completely dark.  We visited the more remote one in 2011.  At that time it was not regulated as much, and there were no flashlights, we were encouraged to skip DEET, but swimming was allowed.  Unfortunately a guest or outfitter did not follow precautions later that year and disturbed a nesting shark, which attacked.  Since then, in combination with some scary "dark" periods, they have decided to enforce no-swimming (to limit chemicals in the water) and limit the number of boats on the water.  There is a constant battle between developers/tourism outfitters and the evironmentalists, so it is an ever-changing story.  We will have to try Titusville to get a comparison.  Sounds very similar. Thanks for the link!


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> We have had sporadic photos of DDs wedding coming in via folks phones and such, and I really havent had a good chance to share those, yet.  But here is a video we just received today from the young lady who shot it.  Unfortunately the main video camera went on blink 15 mins before wedding started, so the actual ceremony is  a bit sporadic, but I have to say, she still did a great job and DD wanted these random shots anyway.  It is 10 mins but IMO a very nice production.  Got the tears flowing again for me today.  Hope yall enjoy!
> 
> BTW, Kristian is a Dick Van Dyke fan(actually is friends with him on FB, how she does these things, not sure)but that is his voice in the 1st song, so got the Disney thing going!!
> 
> http://vimeo.com/108144428







Sweet Lord, haven't I told you people that I am not a pretty crier?  I am more the blubbering, babbling faucet type.  Now I've got mascara running down my face and my nose is all swollen, I look like Karl malden with a tan.

ABSOLUTELY STUNNING  JT.

psssst.  ok, I love, love, love your daughters dress.  My guilty pleasure is watching those wedding shows like "say yes to the dress". lol,  but I'm always a bit dismayed because now the style is strapless and that's all you see, so tell Kristian I am so digging her dress. 

Agree with you, the production is great.  great music.  lol, god I'm so old.

Congrats again!!


----------



## eliza61

FYI:

one of the moderators.

http://blog.wdwinfo.com/2014/10/07/a-walking-tour-of-disneys-wilderness-lodge/


----------



## patty57

Hi All,  We are staying at a VWL studio Dec. 1-7 on rented points.  Can any of you experts tell me about the coffee pot?  Do I bring some of those round filters with the flat bottom and scallopy edges, or do I bring the cone-type filters?  I would throw them in my suitcase, along with some coffee.
Thanks for any info.  Patty


----------



## Corinne

patty57 said:


> Hi All,  We are staying at a VWL studio Dec. 1-7 on rented points.  Can any of you experts tell me about the coffee pot?  Do I bring some of those round filters with the flat bottom and scallopy edges, or do I bring the cone-type filters?  I would throw them in my suitcase, along with some coffee.
> Thanks for any info.  Patty



Hi Patty,

Yes, the round filters. I'll see u at other VWL!


----------



## patty57

Corinne said:


> Hi Patty,
> 
> Yes, the round filters. I'll see u at other VWL!



Thank you!


----------



## jh91

Hello, I have been a lurker on this thread trying to learn as much as I can about the VWL. We are going to VWL in a few weeks for the first time.  We check in Sunday. I am wondering if there is any way to get my free blizzard beach tickets before hand so we can go on the Saturday before we check in? If not I assume I could get them early Sunday morning?  Thanks for the great forum.


----------



## DiznyDi

jh91 said:


> Hello, I have been a lurker on this thread trying to learn as much as I can about the VWL. We are going to VWL in a few weeks for the first time.  We check in Sunday. I am wondering if there is any way to get my *free blizzard beach tickets* before hand so we can go on the Saturday before we check in? If not I assume I could get them early Sunday morning?  Thanks for the great forum.



I don't know anything about free tickets.  You do have the Contemporary pool and the Fort Wilderness pool available for use.  As far as I know, the free Blizzard Beach tickets were for those staying at the Poly only.  I could be really out of the loop and maybe someone knows something more.


----------



## DiznyDi

Corinne said:


> Hi Patty,
> 
> Yes, the round filters. I'll see u at other VWL!



We'll be there, too!


----------



## DiznyDi

jimmytammy said:


> We have had sporadic photos of DDs wedding coming in via folks phones and such, and I really havent had a good chance to share those, yet.  But here is a video we just received today from the young lady who shot it.  Unfortunately the main video camera went on blink 15 mins before wedding started, so the actual ceremony is  a bit sporadic, but I have to say, she still did a great job and DD wanted these random shots anyway.  It is 10 mins but IMO a very nice production.  Got the tears flowing again for me today.  Hope yall enjoy!
> 
> BTW, Kristian is a Dick Van Dyke fan(actually is friends with him on FB, how she does these things, not sure)but that is his voice in the 1st song, so got the Disney thing going!!
> 
> http://vimeo.com/108144428



Jimmy, I watched this, this morning.  What a beautiful bride!  What a beautiful day!  And I, too adore her dress.  Everything was so perfect.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jh91

DiznyDi said:


> I don't know anything about free tickets.  You do have the Contemporary pool and the Fort Wilderness pool available for use.  As far as I know, the free Blizzard Beach tickets were for those staying at the Poly only.  I could be really out of the loop and maybe someone knows something more.


  I have heard from several places that they are giving BB tickets to WL guests due to the pool being closed. I assume that also applies to VWL guests too correct?


----------



## sleepydog25

patty57 said:


> Hi All,  We are staying at a VWL studio Dec. 1-7 on rented points.  Can any of you experts tell me about the coffee pot?  Do I bring some of those round filters with the flat bottom and scallopy edges, or do I bring the cone-type filters?  I would throw them in my suitcase, along with some coffee.
> Thanks for any info.  Patty


Welcome aboard, *Patty57* and* jh91*!  Patty, as Corinne says, the filters you need are the flat-bottomed ones.  We always bring our own filters, coffee grinder, and whole coffee beans.  We also buy bottled water due to that funky Florida taste out of the tap.  Yep, bit of a coffee snob here.    I know nothing about any BB tix, either.  Have you tried over on the Wilderness Lodge thread under Disney Resorts (non-DVC)?  They might have some knowledge of the situation.


----------



## BlueFairy

Regarding water park tix:

There have been a number of reports over on the WL FAQ thread.  The consensus is that they are offered.  One person even reported a choice between BB and TL.  In any case, the big thing to note is that you need to inquire at checkin. It is not automatic.  No one has reported being told no.  Apparently this was advertised verbally quite a lot during the refurb announcement, and they area making good on their promise.


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> Mia
> We will not be at MNSSHP on that day, but if there is any chance of a mini meet, lets make it happen.  Where are you staying?  We will be at Epcot that day, staying at BWV.  The only sure thing we have that day is an event at 7:30 at Epcot, Dining with Walt, and a Soarin FP, other than that



Hi *Jimmy*! I have been thinking on this---how to make a meet work with both our plans (which are opposite parks). Here is what I could try.....we have breakfast at 10:30 am at Whispering Canyon on Oct 24. Our 1st FP in the MK is 1:30 to 2:30 pm. If Rob & I can get to Epcot first between breakfast and our Fast Pass, we could have a quick meet up? I will let you know how that day is going closer to the date. We are at SSR Treehouse Villas. 
And I loved the wedding video! So beautiful--everything looked magically perfect. Your daughter was beaming and so pretty. Congrats again to you----I relived some of the emotions of my own daughter's wedding watching the video.


----------



## IsabellaandPhineas12

Hello all, we just got back from our stay at the WLV. We were there from September 26-October 4. It was our first time staying there. It is such a beautiful resort. The construction didn't at all take away from our enjoyment. We look forward to staying there again!


----------



## Lisa P.

jh91 said:


> We check in Sunday. I am wondering if there is any way to get my free blizzard beach tickets before hand so we can go on the Saturday before we check in? If not I assume I could get them early Sunday morning?  Thanks for the great forum.





jh91 said:


> I have heard from several places that they are giving BB tickets to WL guests due to the pool being closed. I assume that also applies to VWL guests too correct?


We just returned home from a week at VWL.  When we checked in, we were offered pool-hopping privileges to the main pool at the Contemporary Resort and at Fort Wilderness Campground, both a boat ride away.  We asked about access to BB.  The CM asked us how many days we wanted to go, then she went back to the manager, who added them to our Magic Bands.  No paper tickets or cards.  They were good from check-in until the day of check-out and then expired.  We went twice to BB.  We didn't even ask about TL because we had read that TL was only going to be offered after BB closed for winter refurbishing.  Don't know if that's true or not.  It seemed a generous allowance, to us, to provide BB access.    Lots of fun.


----------



## sleepydog25

IsabellaandPhineas12 said:


> Hello all, we just got back from our stay at the WLV. We were there from September 26-October 4. It was our first time staying there. It is such a beautiful resort. The construction didn't at all take away from our enjoyment. We look forward to staying there again!


Welcome to the Groupies, *Isabella*!  We'd love to hear more about your trip, as we're a chatty, friendly bunch.  So glad you had a wonderful time at the Lodge and that the construction didn't dampen your vacation spirits.  The Lodge, in general, and VWL, in particular, bring great joy to us, and we love to hear that they bring happiness to others, as well.  Pull up a rocker and set a spell!


----------



## jimmytammy

A big WELCOME to all the new groupies!!!!

Thanks for the kind words everyone about our DDs wedding

Mia
We will be eating at 11:50 at San Angel the 24th(sorry, forgot about that one).  If I can talk T into it, might could slip over to the Lodge(I dont need much of an excuse for that)and catch you folks.  If you could PM your cell # and I will give you mine, then it may be easier as time approached to make this happen.

twokats
PM me your cell and I will do the same and lets see if we can catch up


----------



## eliza61

So I've made a bit of a sad decision yesterday and that was to sell my dvc after this next trip.  

I've actually been thinking about it for a while but wanted to wait until I tested out the whole magic band/fp+ thing before deciding.

Basically I'm just not loving the new changes. I don't like the magic bands,  then yesterday it was announced that Disney is testing out a Fp+ only availability for one of it's headliners.  In my experience Disney rarely only "test" something. Usually it's simply a prelude to what they plan to do.   So for the next couple of days if you are at the world and don't have a fp+ for TSM you aren't riding it.  AT ALL!! 
I keep thinking of some poor smuck who saved up all year and is taking his kid to the world only to find out he can't ride a major ride because he didn't have reservations.  

I think this is the direction management is taking the parks, all the major rides will get rid of the standby lines and require you to reserve your spot if you want any chance of riding at all.  I could totally be wrong and I hope that I am.  I simply don't vacation regularly anywhere where my day is planned out in blocks of time. 

Now don't get me wrong, we'll definitely go, we've got a trip with the whole family planned next August but I'll just wait for the discounts to go.

I really thought when I brought my dvc that I would be enjoying it for the next 50 years so it is bittersweet.


----------



## Andrew015

eliza61 said:


> So I've made a bit of a sad decision yesterday and that was to sell my dvc after this next trip.
> 
> I've actually been thinking about it for a while but wanted to wait until I tested out the whole magic band/fp+ thing before deciding.
> 
> Basically I'm just not loving the new changes. I don't like the magic bands,  then yesterday it was announced that Disney is testing out a Fp+ only availability for one of it's headliners.  In my experience Disney rarely only "test" something. Usually it's simply a prelude to what they plan to do.   So for the next couple of days if you are at the world and don't have a fp+ for TSM you aren't riding it.  AT ALL!!
> I keep thinking of some poor smuck who saved up all year and is taking his kid to the world only to find out he can't ride a major ride because he didn't have reservations.
> 
> I think this is the direction management is taking the parks, all the major rides will get rid of the standby lines and require you to reserve your spot if you want any chance of riding at all.  I could totally be wrong and I hope that I am.  I simply don't vacation regularly anywhere where my day is planned out in blocks of time.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong, we'll definitely go, we've got a trip with the whole family planned next August but I'll just wait for the discounts to go.
> 
> I really thought when I brought my dvc that I would be enjoying it for the next 50 years so it is bittersweet.



We will be heading down to the World in 2 weeks on our honeymoon, and this will be my first experience with the Magic Bands / FP+ / MDE circus.   I must say, I'm a little hesitant about the whole mess, but am trying to go into it with an open mind.    Regardless of how it turns out, I just don't know that it would lead to me selling my DVC interest.    So much of what I enjoy is outside of the parks, and even when in the parks, so much of my enjoyment comes from things outside of the rides themselves (i.e. strolling down Mainstreet, riding the train, walking around W.S. at EPCOT with a drink in hand and poking my head into the different shops, etc.).    In some respects, I'm definitely not excited about some of the changes taking place at our beloved WDW.   On the other hand, I am surprised at the amount of investment being made - from the Disney Springs project to Avatarland, things currently in the works at HS, etc.    Again, I'm not enamored with everything (I'm still sick about Maelstrom), but I want to reserve full judgment until I see the finished product.    Even if I am less than pleased with the outcome, that will simply mean more relaxing vacations, as I will be spending more time at the resort and less energy running around the parks.   

I think it would be fair to give it 1-2 more trips before making the final decision to sell.    Disney is very much trying to figure this new FP+ / Magic Band thing out - maybe even more so than us guests are.   I think they will continue to tweak things, some of which will be favorable, others of which we won't care for.    Perhaps a few extra trips will give you time to learn the "in's and out's" of the new system, which might make it more bearable for you.    

Just wanted to offer a contrasting opinion (which I'm hoping doesn't change after my upcoming trip!)


----------



## Andrew015

And on that note of Honeymoon, I just thought I would share for the group a few details about the planning.    I proposed to my now wife last September at the Wilderness Lodge (technically, it was about 15 feet away from the Mickey topiary outside of the Villas).   Needless to say, she said "yes", and that spot holds a special place in both of our hearts.    At the 11 month window, I booked 10 days at VWL for the honeymoon, and we couldn't wait to return "home".  

This summer, I found out about the construction on Silver Springs Pool, and was devastated at the thought of the entire courtyard area that we love so much being walled off under construction.   We were so upset about the potential of our honeymoon memories being plagued with construction walls and heavy equipment, that we decided to change resorts.     It took an act of congress and multiple calls to Members Services, but I finally received a sympathetic CM who pulled a few strings and moved us over to BLT.    It's no WL, but we do very much enjoy the Contemporary / BLT, so this will suffice.    We will be sure to visit the Lodge and take a stroll down the very walkway that we shared that special moment only 13 short months before.   

Again, this will be our first trip with Magic Bands, FP+ and being tied to our cell phones for MDE.   I'm not so sure how that's going to play out, but we're excited nonetheless to be returning "home" for our honeymoon


----------



## eliza61

Andrew015 said:


> We will be heading down to the World in 2 weeks on our honeymoon, and this
> 
> I think it would be fair to give it 1-2 more trips before making the final decision to sell.    Disney is very much trying to figure this new FP+ / Magic Band thing out - maybe even more so than us guests are.   I think they will continue to tweak things, some of which will be favorable, others of which we won't care for.    Perhaps a few extra trips will give you time to learn the "in's and out's" of the new system, which might make it more bearable for you.
> 
> Just wanted to offer a contrasting opinion (which I'm hoping doesn't change after my upcoming trip!)



Hey Andrew,
Thanks for the opinion.  This won't happen soon as we do have one more trip on the books.

I think it's just more of a realization that the vacation "style" that Disney is moving towards is not the way we really vacation. 
We did hate the magic band/fp+ thing but you're right we've only one trip under our belts with it.  for example,  when I vacation I like to "disconnect".  I don't turn on my cell, I take a notebook to simply download pictures and I don't wear a watch. Our tv is never on and we never let the kids "text" their friends, I hate when I go to restaurants and see kids lost in their own private cell phone world,  so now that's virtually impossible to do at the world.  any corrections or changes have to be made on a smart phone (of which I don't own) or you're in a line at a kiosk. 
We rarely eat on site anymore, once again a large part of having to do the 90 day adr, dance.  That wasn't to bad to work around since we're not big fans of the food quality. 

Now like I said, I'll still go to the world but it seems our trips are morphing into 3 or 4 day long weekends and now since there is rarely a time when the mouseworld is not offering a discount, it's got me thinking that I'd be better served just getting a r/o discount.   

I may be just reacting to the stupidity of fp+ only rides so hopefully that won't become permanent.


----------



## Dizny Dad

eliza61 said:


> So I've made a bit of a sad decision yesterday and that was to sell my dvc after this next trip.   . . . . . . . . .



*ELIZA61* -  *WHOA!  SAY IT AIN't SO!  SAY It AIN'T SO!* 

OK , ,OK , , I've gotten ahold of myself and stopped thinking all of the dumb thoughts that rushed into my head.  After re-reading your post, it was clear that you didn't say you wouldn't visit the ol' thread as usual, offer your opinion when moved to, or laugh or cry with the Groupies as we continue onward with this continual Disney evolution.  And I know you will keep us in the know as to your travel plans so we can enjoy a chance meeting, or group hug in one of those special Groupie Meets that somehow occur from time to time.

Gosh, how one's head can race off into silly thoughts so quickly, especially when there is a disturbance in the Force.

Better than most, you know that all great things end, and with them are the good and sad memories.  May your great memories rise to the top.


----------



## Granny

IsabellaandPhineas12 said:


> Hello all, we just got back from our stay at the WLV. We were there from September 26-October 4. It was our first time staying there. It is such a beautiful resort. The construction didn't at all take away from our enjoyment. We look forward to staying there again!



*Isabella*...WELCOME the to Groupies thread!  Thanks for stopping by and sharing your impressions.  Just think how much you'll enjoy VWL once the pool construction is complete!  



Lisa P. said:


> We asked about access to BB.  The CM asked us how many days we wanted to go, then she went back to the manager, who added them to our Magic Bands.  .....   It seemed a generous allowance, to us, to provide BB access.



*Lisa*...I agree that the BB tickets are very generous.  There have been a lot of pool closings at various resorts over the years and I haven't seen Disney offer one of their water parks as a gesture of customer service.  I'm sure there will be plenty of people unhappy that their pool closed down and no water park admissions given.  As for me, I'm happy any time Disney is able to provide a surprise benefit like this.   



eliza61 said:


> So I've made a bit of a sad decision yesterday and that was to sell my dvc after this next trip.



*Eliza*...that is sad indeed, mostly because a place that we all love so much just isn't what you want it to be anymore.  

I have a hard time believing that Disney will do away with standby lines completely...maybe only during the high peak seasons?  But who knows? 

I do know that so far, FP+ actually works better for our vacation style than the previous system because we do not plan a lot and tend to sleep in or hang by the pool in the morning.  Therefore, there were many attractions (Toy Story Mania) that we did not do for years because we could never get a FP and didn't want to wait 110 minutes.   So now we can "book" a few "must do" attractions while still maintaining our leisurely touring style.  The only concession we had to make was to pick a park to go to in advance.

As for ADR's, we still don't make any prior to a trip (none placed for our October 24th trip coming up).  Again, our touring style allows us to book ADR's while at WDW since we tend to skip lunch and eat dinner late afternoon when ADR's are more available.

I'm glad to have had the chance to meet up with you a couple of times at WDW and hope to have the chance to do so again in the future.  Be well, my friend.  



Andrew015 said:


> And on that note of Honeymoon, I just thought I would share for the group a few details about the planning.    I proposed to my now wife last September at the Wilderness Lodge (technically, it was about 15 feet away from the Mickey topiary outside of the Villas).   Needless to say, she said "yes", and that spot holds a special place in both of our hearts.



*Andrew*...wonderful story, and of course you have come exactly to the right place to find people who will appreciate the sentimentality and emotion you have for our favorite vacation spot.  Thank you for sharing your story.


----------



## Granny

*Jimmy*...I had the opportunity to view the wedding video and it was great!  And I was impressed that you held your composure together so well. 

Thanks for sharing your family's magical day with the rest of us.  


By the way, I've been "eavesdropping" on the various meeting comments and I hope to have the chance to drop in on one or two of them.  Maria, I think we'll have a good opportunity to get together on the back end of your trip if we can't meet sooner.


----------



## Lisa P.

eliza61 said:


> So I've made a bit of a sad decision yesterday and that was to sell my dvc after this next trip.    ...  I've actually been thinking about it for a while but wanted to wait... before deciding.  ...  I really thought when I brought my dvc that I would be enjoying it for the next 50 years so it is bittersweet.


Awww...  I can so relate.    In the late 1990s, we became DVC members and we also bought some other, less expensive, resale timeshares.  But DVC was my favorite.  A few years in, finances required that we sell most of them and I did *not* want to sell our DVC.    To me, it represented our future opportunity to return to WDW and DVC HHI.  Finally, when we were down to just 2 favored timeshares, as a strictly financial decision, we sold our DVC contract.    For me, there were tears of disappointment.

Less than a year later, we were able to trade our other timeshare into a spring week at DVC HHI.    The whole wonderful week, we felt so blessed and aware that DVC membership is just one of several ways to enjoy Disney resort vacations and WDW.  Disney fun would definitely still be in our future.  

Our VWL vacation last week was a timeshare exchange - not as flexible as points reservations but we had a really, _*really*_ great time!     Eliza, it sounds like you've got a nice plan to take advantage of discounts and deals, as they suit.  You know that renting points is possible.  Buying back in is always an option if you want, later.

I remember how hard it was for us to decide to sell and then do so.    But it was the right choice _for us_.  I wish you peace, if it's what makes the most sense for you.    Thanks for sharing your decision.


----------



## Kathymford

HI groupies, I've been following along now and then keeping up with you all. But now that my trip is a mere 25 days away, it has been more often.

Selling your DVC is a sad decision, but only you can decide. Personally, we loved FP+ on our trip last Dec. Granted, it has been much more difficult to schedule this time, but I think there are couple of reasons for that. We usually vacation during non-peak times, but we are going during W&D marathon weekend AND our dates fall during a free dining period. Both of those items are leading me to believe we will not have our usual leisurely trip. But that's ok. We are also spending 2 days at Potter, so sacrifices must be made.

In this case, I really think all of these different tests are just that: tests. What works, what doesn't. Why it works well for some things and not others. When all is said and done, I think we will have a combination of things. Some rides will have stand-by and some won't. There IS a lot of money invested in it, so they want to see it through, and they have to really. 

Call me naive, but I still trust Disney to do the right thing in the end. It is just painful getting there sometimes.


----------



## sleepydog25

eliza61 said:


> So I've made a bit of a sad decision yesterday and that was to sell my dvc after this next trip.
> 
> I've actually been thinking about it for a while but wanted to wait until I tested out the whole magic band/fp+ thing before deciding.
> 
> Basically I'm just not loving the new changes. I don't like the magic bands,  then yesterday it was announced that Disney is testing out a Fp+ only availability for one of it's headliners.  In my experience Disney rarely only "test" something. Usually it's simply a prelude to what they plan to do.   So for the next couple of days if you are at the world and don't have a fp+ for TSM you aren't riding it.  AT ALL!!
> I keep thinking of some poor smuck who saved up all year and is taking his kid to the world only to find out he can't ride a major ride because he didn't have reservations.
> 
> I think this is the direction management is taking the parks, all the major rides will get rid of the standby lines and require you to reserve your spot if you want any chance of riding at all.  I could totally be wrong and I hope that I am.  I simply don't vacation regularly anywhere where my day is planned out in blocks of time.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong, we'll definitely go, we've got a trip with the whole family planned next August but I'll just wait for the discounts to go.
> 
> I really thought when I brought my dvc that I would be enjoying it for the next 50 years so it is bittersweet.


I fully understand your decision to let go of your DVC, and it is a bit sad. However, I re-read a few times what you posted, and it sounds more like your vacation needs and habits have morphed a bit over the years, and that facet along with the often head-shaking decisions Disney management brings to the table, DVC just isn't a good fit anymore.  Makes complete sense. 

I've had similar thoughts regarding Disney as they continue to modernize, though in this case I don't necessarily mean that as a compliment.  Sometimes, new is fine (the FP+ actually fits our park touring model just fine), but just as often, old is good, too.  Disney built its rabid fan base on nostalgia, but within the past several years, they've abandoned that strategy.  They appear to be doing well at getting bodies into hotels, parks, and restaurants, only the appeal is to a newer generation.  For example, I'm sure in 20 years those who are kids now and will have kids of their own will reminisce about the early, fun days of the new Frozen ride in Epcot (formerly Maelstrom).  They'll tell stories of blinging out MagicBands and how antiquated they were (I'm sure something else will come along in the interim).  They'll brag about how characters' signatures used to be easy and free (future guests will have to pay to get "special" sightings and signatures--you heard it here first) just by just going to a station in a park. . .much like we used to recall them walking freely around the various parks.  And perhaps they'll even relate how there used to be these things called "standby lines."  (Hey, does this new FP+ only strategy seem a bit like the old E-ticket days?)  What bothers me most is the homogenization of so many pieces of the Disney experience, from staged character signings, to dining, to souvenirs.  The unique twists that used to be _de rigeur_ for Disney now owe more to the company's stockholders than imagineering.

How does all this impact me?  It takes away a little bit of _my_ magic, but I'd be naive if I didn't think that for millions of others, the changes are creating their own memories and magic.  I just don't have to like it.  I don't like Maelstrom closing.  I don't like so much planning.  Heck, I'm still sad that the gondolas at DL ever went away.  While change is inevitable, my continuing to return to the World is not.  I haven't reached that point yet, and as a corollary, my DVC ownership still works for *luv* and me.  I just don't know if it will always be that way, so I'm sympathetic to your feelings.

Still, Disney continues to get it right the majority of the time, and I'm drawn there for reasons--as Andrew put it--beyond the rides and venues themselves.  A little bit of my soul has been captured by Disney since so much of my wonderful life with *luv* revolves around how we met through the Mouse.  I will always have tender thoughts for Disney, and I'll continue to visit in the foreseeable future (despite my veiled threats to *luv* about what I'd do to some of the corporate suits if we met in a dark alley).  But.  There may very well come a day when DVC, as an extension of my Disney fondness, may not fit the bill for us, either.

*Andrew*:  As you may be aware, *luv* and I got married at the Lodge in July of 2013.  While I didn't propose to her there, it holds very romantic and dear places in both our hearts.  I love that Mickey topiary, too, though I recall it in the years before the three-nights-in-a-row hard freezes (2009?) when he had a tail.  That severe cold made him lose it.  I keep hoping they'll try to grow one back, but no luck so far.


----------



## jimmytammy

not sure how my internet service is going to be over the next couple days, so, sooooooo, we are going to start celebrating early around here, because in 2 days Audipolo will be 1 yr older

So, Happy Birthday Audipolo!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Eliza
You know we love you here and any decision you make will not jeopardize your status in the groupies  With that being said, let me share my sentiments with your current status and this is based on no fact, only opinion.  

We too were once where you are, disenchantment with WDW, ready to sell.  Cant remember why, we just were.  For us, so glad we didnt sell.  Whatever the reason, it passed and we have had countless fun trips since.  The deal with TSM will pass too, WDW will figure out they are making a bone head move(because we on the net will let them know)Heard a blog yesterday from DIS unplugged and they were voicing their displeasure very much.  

I guess my point is this, and its only my opinion, sit tight, let it play out, then see where you are then.


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> A big WELCOME to all the new groupies!!!!
> 
> Thanks for the kind words everyone about our DDs wedding
> 
> Mia
> We will be eating at 11:50 at San Angel the 24th(sorry, forgot about that one).  If I can talk T into it, might could slip over to the Lodge(I dont need much of an excuse for that)and catch you folks.  If you could PM your cell # and I will give you mine, then it may be easier as time approached to make this happen.
> 
> twokats
> PM me your cell and I will do the same and lets see if we can catch up


Oh yea....the San Angel lunch makes it a bit more challenging for a meet *Jimmy*. I will PM you my cell just in case. We have a 10 am Port check-in on Sat Oct 25. So we will be up bright and early to drive to Port Canaveral. Not sure if a quick swing-by would be possible? I miss SO MANY VWL Groupie meets despite the fact we are in the World at the same time. I really try but have also missed *Jule* (horselover) a number of times....*Corinne* too!! This can't be!!! I will be on the same cruise as *Blossomz* so that is cool!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*eliza*....I understand how you feel. Rob and I feel very similarly. It has been a hard pill to swallow with all these changes to the WDW park system. If you had a couple hours to sit and listen how the new Magic Bands and My Disney Experience/FP+ etc put such major stress on my daughter's wedding week in WDW you would wonder why am I even going back. I was reduced to crying no less than 3-4x that week from Magic Bands not working our door locks, in the parks, for purchases.......to missing reservations all together......it was so bad, the front desk at Bay Lake recognized it and voluntarily put a $200 credit on our account. Hands down, in over 50 trips since 1986, my daughter's wedding week was the worst experience with My Disney Experience (we couldn't even get the wifi to work the app when we were in our rooms trying to adjust FP times and make ADR's for meals. We had to walk over to Concierge at the front desk to get issues fixed or taken care of. So I absolutely can understand what you are thinking and how you are feeling. You know we all love you here......vent any time......we support you whatever your decision. And I couldn't agree more with *Sleepy* and *Jimmytammy's* statements.


----------



## DiznyDi

*eliza* You can count on the Groupies to support your decision.  We're here for you 

Wishing *audiopolo* a very *Happy Birthday!*

*Andrew* Congratulations and Best Wishes on your fast-approaching nuptials!  Our daughter honeymooned at VWL 5 yrs ago - and invited us to go with them on the Anniversary trip - in 15 days.  Sounds like we may be in the World at the same time.  Enjoy these next few weeks of festivities.  They'll be behind you in the blink of an eye.

*WELCOME* to our new Groupies! So nice to have you here!

Enjoy your week-end!


----------



## Andrew015

Thank you everyone for the kind words!   It means quite a bit to both my wife and I.    We are very blessed to have found each other, and also to be able to honeymoon at a place we love so much.     We really wish we could be staying at VWL with no construction, but BLT will make do.    Getting us through this is knowing we already have a return trip on the books for June 2015 at our beloved Lodge!   

DiznyDi - Our countdown is at 12 days, so we will definitely be there at the same time!    Curious to know - what part of Northeast Ohio do you live in?   We are located in Lake County about 25 minutes east of Cleveland.     It really is a small world after all, isn't it?


----------



## jimmytammy

Congratulations Andrew!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey folks!

Just got back from viewing the ships at port, one was a Royal Caribbean, the other, The Dream  Very nice from what I could see.  We hung out at a little village just beyond the port where there were several restaurants and a new observation tower that was very cool, gave a lot of info about the area.

We leave AnnieT and Alan's house for debarkation in the AM.  Nice but too short a visit, IMO.  We always have fun catching up!  Will continue once back in the World.


----------



## eliza61

Happy Friday gang,

As always thanks for the support.  JT, lol don't worry this won't be any thing I do soon.  We've got a family reunion, 18 folks so far planned for August 26- September 4th and I've got a 2 bedroom reserved.

The way I'm looking at it is if I managed to help plan this trip and not do jail time for choking the life out of a relative, then magic bands and fp+ will seem like a tea party.

You guys travel safe.

Andrew,
Don't know if any body mentioned it but we have a 3 picture minimum here.  So Congratulations and yes we will stalk you for pictures after the honeymoon.


Ok, sly I've got two trips on the horizon!  

May 18th- 28th.  London England and Scotland (know it's not Disney but uber excited)

August 26-September 4.  BCV's hopefully we can change at 7 month date to Boardwalk.


----------



## Andrew015

eliza61 said:


> Andrew,
> Don't know if any body mentioned it but we have a 3 picture minimum here.  So Congratulations and yes we will stalk you for pictures after the honeymoon.



We should have no problem meeting the minimum requirements, Eliza   

Here is a quick cell phone picture right after I proposed to her last September!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Andrew*, we're about 60 miles SE of Cleveland in the Alliance/Canton area; Stark County.
Thanks for posting your picture.  Now I know who to look for in a couple of weeks.

*Eliza*, your European Adventure sounds exciting!


----------



## Andrew015

DiznyDi said:


> *Andrew*, we're about 60 miles SE of Cleveland in the Alliance/Canton area; Stark County.
> Thanks for posting your picture.  Now I know who to look for in a couple of weeks!



I know that area quite well!  I am a graduate of Mount Union College.


----------



## DiznyDi

Our daughter also is a Mt Union graduate.  Our home is exactly 4 miles S just off St Rt 183 (Union Ave) in Homeworth.  Small world.!


----------



## sleepydog25

eliza61 said:


> Ok, sly I've got two trips on the horizon!
> 
> May 18th- 28th.  London England and Scotland (know it's not Disney but uber excited)
> 
> August 26-September 4.  BCV's hopefully we can change at 7 month date to Boardwalk.


Updated on Page 1!  As a reminder to all our Groupies, new and ol--umm--returning, if you wish to have your upcoming trips noted on Page 1, please drop me a note or shoot me a PM with any travel dates and locations.  Have a good week all!


----------



## Andrew015

DiznyDi said:


> Our daughter also is a Mt Union graduate.  Our home is exactly 4 miles S just off St Rt 183 (Union Ave) in Homeworth.  Small world.!



Coming from Cleveland to Mt. Union, I would always take Rt 14 to Rt 183!   I would never make it as far South as Homeworth, stopping once arriving at Campus.     I graduated in the class of 2006.   Not sure if we may have overlapped or not?     Small world indeed!


----------



## Corinne

I'm trying to get a room for Friday 12/5 either on points or cash....everything is booked or $$$$$$$ I'm looking for alternatives but we will not have a car, so I really want to be on property. I don't understand why it is so difficult to find a fairly reasonably priced room in early December


----------



## Granny

*Corinne*...I think the period between Thanksgiving and Christmas has become a very popular time for people to go to WDW.  We know that DVCers book up that time because of the low points and holiday decorations.  I guess the cash rooms are booking up fast now too.

I wouldn't be surprised to see Disney re-balance the points for this time of year to make it closer to summer point levels.  Of course, they'd have to reduce some points somewhere which could be nice too!  

Blame it on Disney's imaginative way to reduce seasonality of the very seasonal business of theme parks.  I tried to add on a day of our upcoming trip during F&W and found no DVC 1BRs available at any resort for that day.  

Good luck with finding something!


----------



## Granny

Okay guys, I PM'd everyone on the list below to ask about some Groupie meets and only Jimmy answered (thanks, buddy!).  Which makes me think I screwed up the PM somehow?  That's quite likely I think. 

Here's the upcoming Groupie trips that egocentrically coincide with my dates:

*October*

jimmytammy 18-25 BWV (Post cruise)
twokats 21-25 VWL
MiaSRN62 23-25 THV
Inkmahm/Dynaguy 26-30 BWV
DiznyDi 25-26 AKV Club Level!
DiznyDi 27-2 Nov VWL Daughter's 5th anniversary trip!
Granny 24-Nov.4 BWV

*November*
MiaSRN62 1-5 AoA


So what's up...everyone tired of me already?  I get that, but my wife is nice so I was hoping that offset some of my lack of "charm".


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Morning Groupies!

Granny - it must be  you 

I have no message from you but just sent a PM.  Would love to meet up with anyone available as well.  My countdown shows 11 days!

Andrew, our daughter graduated in 2004.  She was in the band and graduated with dual majors in Psychology and Religious Studies.  DDad and I were frequently on campus.  I was the co-coordinator of the ACT and Praxis Series Testing working primarily out of Chapman Hall and Tolerton-Hood.  Small World indeed.  You may very well have held the door for me, or I may have tested you!


----------



## Andrew015

DiznyDi said:


> Andrew, our daughter graduated in 2004.  She was in the band and graduated with dual majors in Psychology and Religious Studies.  DDad and I were frequently on campus.  I was the co-coordinator of the ACT and Praxis Series Testing working primarily out of Chapman Hall and Tolerton-Hood.  Small World indeed.  You may very well have held the door for me, or I may have tested you!



We overlapped for 2 years, so I'm sure I crossed paths with your daughter at some point, being such a small campus!    I spent most of my time in Chapman / KHIC as a Business Admin (Finance) major.   Ahhh, the good old days!


----------



## Granny

DiznyDi said:


> Granny - it must be  you



I am quite sure that you are correct!  I probably was in the middle of sending a PM and got my usual Dug's affliction....SQUIRREL!  Looking forward to seeing you and any other Groupies during our trip.


----------



## twinklebug

Wondering how much this familiar view will change. I heard there was jack hammering down this side of the pool, so thinking those rock formations will be gone. 





Sorry for the poor image, it's the only one I had.


----------



## Andrew015

I would suspect that the jackhammering would be on the shallow entry side of the pool w/ steps (nearest the camera location).   My speculation is that the steps will be eliminated, and the pool will become "zero entry", as this appears to be the trend around the "World".    I doubt they would mess with the faux rock formation, as that would mean exposing the innards of the hot tubs found on the other side of the wall.   Seeing as how very few details have been announced, I guess anything could happen.   But I suspect the main changes to be 1.) zero entry 2.) kiddie pool converted to "splash & play" area and 3.) fencing perimeter established.   Of course, I think resurfacing of the main pool deck area comes with the territory as a result of all the demo / construction work on the above-mentioned items.

I'll be down there next week, and will try to get pictures of the work in progress and will report back upon my return.


----------



## sleepydog25

Andrew015 said:


> I would suspect that the jackhammering would be on the shallow entry side of the pool w/ steps (nearest the camera location).   My speculation is that the steps will be eliminated, and the pool will become "zero entry", as this appears to be the trend around the "World".    I doubt they would mess with the faux rock formation, as that would mean exposing the innards of the hot tubs found on the other side of the wall.   Seeing as how very few details have been announced, I guess anything could happen.   But I suspect the main changes to be 1.) zero entry 2.) kiddie pool converted to "splash & play" area and 3.) fencing perimeter established.   Of course, I think resurfacing of the main pool deck area comes with the territory as a result of all the demo / construction work on the above-mentioned items.
> 
> I'll be down there next week, and will try to get pictures of the work in progress and will report back upon my return.


While I agree with Andrew's speculations, I will say that the jackhammering we saw while there two weeks ago was taking place further to the left of the camera in the picture above, about halfway up the length of the pool.  Still, I also believe the rocks will still be there.


----------



## horselover

Hi groupies!  I'm back from my conference & brief trip to the World.  To quote Eliza it was hotter than the Devil's underpants!     It was like summer hot.  Not very pleasant.        I didn't have a lot of free time but I did make it over to the Lodge Sat. night.  I had dinner at Territory Lounge then met a friend for a drink at TOWL.  Yes, there are lots of walls.  I'm not sure I'd want to be staying there right now.  I do so enjoy the solitude of the villa's pool.  I can't imagine it's very peaceful now with the main pool being closed.  I also read somewhere the new pool will be  zero entry.  Not sure where I read it but I know I read it somewhere.

I didn't spend a ton of time at SSR but it was nice.  My room was ready when I arrived a little before 10:00 so I was very happy.  They originally had me in Carousel but I had requested Grandstand & they were able to switch me.  I don't normally want a first floor room when I'm solo but I didn't want to turn it down after I had asked for a different assignment so I took it.  This was my view.





It was very peaceful until Sunday when some screaming kids moved into the 1 BR next door.    

I also made it over to the new Four Seasons on Monday & did a resort tour since I had some free time.   I have a bunch of pictures if anyone is interested.  Just let me know & I'll post.  It's not Disney but it's a beautiful resort.   I've never been inside the gates at Golden Oak before.             Some of those houses!             Wow it must be nice to be rich!  

Despite the construction our home never ceases to make me feel all               I know I'm preaching to the choir but there is just something so magical about that place.  I took the long way round from WL to TOWL.  We went to FW before heading to CR.  It didn't matter.  I got on that boat & it was like all my cares faded away as I went across the lake.  Every single time I can't help but think I'm so blessed to be able to experience this.  I can't wait to get back there in Dec. for a long stay.  I miss my home away from home!

I hope you're all doing well.

Safe travels to those headed down soon!


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Despite the construction our home never ceases to make me feel all               I know I'm preaching to the choir but there is just something so magical about that place.  I took the long way round from WL to TOWL.  We went to FW before heading to CR.  It didn't matter.  I got on that boat & it was like all my cares faded away as I went across the lake.  Every single time I can't help but think I'm so blessed to be able to experience this.  I can't wait to get back there in Dec. for a long stay.  I miss my home away from home!
> 
> I hope you're all doing well.
> 
> Safe travels to those headed down soon!


It's now been well over a year since we last stayed at our beloved Lodge, so I'm especially missing it right about now.  I've enjoyed our stays at BLT, VGF, and BCV, but none quite match the sense of being home that I get when stepping onto the grounds and into the lobby of WL and VWL.  We did get to stop by on each of our trips, and during those fleeting moments, we were transported to another world, one we call "home."  Our host of pictures will have to suffice for now.


----------



## Andrew015

sleepydog25 said:


> While I agree with Andrew's speculations, I will say that the jackhammering we saw while there two weeks ago was taking place further to the left of the camera in the picture above, about halfway up the length of the pool.  Still, I also believe the rocks will still be there.



Further to the left would be right about where the current steps are


----------



## sleepydog25

Here's a link to the latest pics of the WL pool refurb: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3341621

Thanks to *Msmithmd*.  Seems the rocks are still there, *twinklebug*!


----------



## Andrew015

sleepydog25 said:


> Here's a link to the latest pics of the WL pool refurb: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3341621
> 
> Thanks to *Msmithmd*.  Seems the rocks are still there, *twinklebug*!



Fantastic pictures!   Thanks for sharing the link, Sleepy.    I think this reaffirms my decision to switch the honeymoon stay from VWL to BLT, as difficult as that was to decide.   

I'm surprised to see the roof off of Trout Pass.   Curious to see if it comes back exactly like it was, or if there will be a new "look".


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> Here's a link to the latest pics of the WL pool refurb: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3341621
> 
> Thanks to *Msmithmd*.  Seems the rocks are still there, *twinklebug*!



Thank you again Mssmithmd! 

I have faith that Disney is reworking the area right. Curious to see the play area when its done and what sort of theme they use on the fencing. My best guess would be a simple vertical fence post, natural toned. Similar to the ones used around some parts of the Kidani pool areas.


----------



## Corinne

Holy smokes! I am shocked to see the photos of the refurb, I didn't think it was that major! I wonder if it will be completed on time?


----------



## sleepydog25

Andrew015 said:


> Fantastic pictures!   Thanks for sharing the link, Sleepy.    I think this reaffirms my decision to switch the honeymoon stay from VWL to BLT, as difficult as that was to decide.
> 
> I'm surprised to see the roof off of Trout Pass.   Curious to see if it comes back exactly like it was, or if there will be a new "look".


I absolutely think you made the right call, Andrew.  We've stayed twice at BLT and truly enjoyed it both times--it's difficult to beat the convenience factor there, and our rooms had good views of the lake and pool.  No, it's not our beloved Lodge, but it is most excellent.

Twinkle:  I agree that Disney will likely do this refurb right as pools are huge draws for many people.  Does it look like in the first picture that the foreground area with all the pipes might be the kiddie splash area?  Sure seem to be a lot of pipes.


----------



## wildernessDad

54 days until I step into our beautiful lodge!  I'm really going to enjoy this December, even tough it's only 4 nights at the lodge.

I hope all is well.


----------



## MaryJ

wildernessDad said:


> 54 days until I step into our beautiful lodge!  I'm really going to enjoy this December, even tough it's only 4 nights at the lodge.
> 
> I hope all is well.



4 nights at the lodge are better than no nights at all!


----------



## Kathymford

We leave in 14 days, and I just don't feel as excited as previous times. We are staying at OKW, so maybe it's a lack of lodge sadness? Lol. We do have a one bedroom, so I thought that would help. But, I just feel kind of meh. In sure it will pass... I do miss the lodge though...


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Berta!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey All!!
We are back from the cruise and let me say, we had a blast!!The Fantasy is a beautiful ship, lots to do, and Castaway Cay is as close to paradise as I have come.  We have tons of pics and will share as time allows.  Food was OK, not stellar, and even our server felt it not up to what it should be.  I did have several fish meals that were good, Cabanas, the buffet meal that serves all day, its breakfast was as good as mot WDW breakfasts.  

We are at BWV now, really taking advantage of F&W fest being this close.   Just came in from the balcony and Tammy and I both agree, we cant wait til our next VWL stay(seems to be a recurring theme round here).  

If anyone has questions about cruise, be happy to answer best we can.


----------



## jimmytammy

Kathymford said:


> We leave in 14 days, and I just don't feel as excited as previous times. We are staying at OKW, so maybe it's a lack of lodge sadness? Lol. We do have a one bedroom, so I thought that would help. But, I just feel kind of meh. In sure it will pass... I do miss the lodge though...



Kathy
We love OKW, the 1 beds alone are worth the points, balconies huge, space very ample inside, very quite, yet lively enough resort.  I think you will find it to be surprisingly nice.  It has been second in our heart to VWL for a while now.


----------



## DiznyDi

*Wishing Berta a very Happy Birthday!*

We've missed you JT! Anxious to see some of your cruise pics.  DDad and I haven't done a cruise - it's on the bucket list though.  Glad you enjoyed yourself and had a good time!  Enjoy your time at F&W.

Kathy - do our trips overlap?  We're at the Lodge Oct 27 - Nov 2.  Would love to meet you even if just for a quick hello somewhere.

My countdown is showing 5 days   DDaughters vow renewal is Friday eve.  We'll be flying out first thing Sat AM.  They'll be driving and will join us on Monday the 27th.  We'll be attending the Halloween Party on the 28th.  Busy week ahead.  Suitcases are out and packing has begun!


----------



## jimmytammy

These were taken from my phone so no the best(T will get the good camera shots onto Photobucket soon and I will share those too)
Towel Animals amazing

Our stateroom host Alban from India, he was great, these folks do an amazing job!

Our servers, great folks



TammyNC and CaptainD pin trading with crew, wait, who is at the helm



Fine Whines among the great entertainment onboard


----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Hey All!!
> We are back from the cruise and let me say, we had a blast!!The Fantasy is a beautiful ship, lots to do, and Castaway Cay is as close to paradise as I have come.  We have tons of pics and will share as time allows.  Food was OK, not stellar, and even our server felt it not up to what it should be.  I did have several fish meals that were good, Cabanas, the buffet meal that serves all day, its breakfast was as good as mot WDW breakfasts.
> 
> We are at BWV now, really taking advantage of F&W fest being this close.   Just came in from the balcony and Tammy and I both agree, we cant wait til our next VWL stay(seems to be a recurring theme round here).
> 
> If anyone has questions about cruise, be happy to answer best we can.



Welcome back J & T!  So glad to hear you had a good time.  Sorry the food wasn't up to their usual standards.  That's disappointing to hear.   Looking forward to hearing more & seeing more pics.

I concur with your statement on Castaway Cay.  It's paradise.       

Enjoy F&W.  Try the Kahlua Pork Slider in Hawaii.  So delicious!


----------



## jimmytammy

The smiles tell the story, had a hard time getting them to go away

The Black Pearl in Cozumel









View from our balcony


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> Hey All!!
> We are back from the cruise and let me say, we had a blast!!The Fantasy is a beautiful ship, lots to do, and Castaway Cay is as close to paradise as I have come.  We have tons of pics and will share as time allows.  Food was OK, not stellar, and even our server felt it not up to what it should be.  I did have several fish meals that were good, Cabanas, the buffet meal that serves all day, its breakfast was as good as mot WDW breakfasts.
> 
> We are at BWV now, really taking advantage of F&W fest being this close.   Just came in from the balcony and Tammy and I both agree, we cant wait til our next VWL stay(seems to be a recurring theme round here).
> 
> If anyone has questions about cruise, be happy to answer best we can.



Hey JT,

Glad you guys had a blast..

We've been tossing around the idea of a cruise for a while but haven't pull the plug.

Let me ask you, on your "at sea" days what do you do?  I've been researching Disney and royal Caribbean and most seem to have at least 2 days at sea.  
What were some of your son's favorite activities?


----------



## Kathymford

jimmytammy said:


> Kathy
> We love OKW, the 1 beds alone are worth the points, balconies huge, space very ample inside, very quite, yet lively enough resort.  I think you will find it to be surprisingly nice.  It has been second in our heart to VWL for a while now.



Aww, thanks! That is good to hear! I think I will be fine once it's even closer! 




DiznyDi said:


> *Wishing Berta a very Happy Birthday!*
> 
> Kathy - do our trips overlap?  We're at the Lodge Oct 27 - Nov 2.  Would love to meet you even if just for a quick hello somewhere.
> 
> My countdown is showing 5 days   DDaughters vow renewal is Friday eve.  We'll be flying out first thing Sat AM.  They'll be driving and will join us on Monday the 27th.  We'll be attending the Halloween Party on the 28th.  Busy week ahead.  Suitcases are out and packing has begun!



Awww! It looks like we will JUST miss you. We actually don't check in to WDW until the 4th.  We are starting off the trip at the dark side (POTTER OBSESSION).


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Berta!!!*



*Jimmy*....great report and pictures!  Hoping to catch up with you later this week before you leave WDW.  



			
				wildernessDad said:
			
		

> 54 days until I step into our beautiful lodge! I'm really going to enjoy this December, even tough it's only 4 nights at the lodge.




*WDad*....have an awesome time anticipating your trip!  I'm sure you will have a great one!  





			
				Kathymford said:
			
		

> We leave in 14 days, and I just don't feel as excited as previous times. We are staying at OKW, so maybe it's a lack of lodge sadness? Lol. We do have a one bedroom, so I thought that would help. But, I just feel kind of meh. In sure it will pass...



*Kathy*...I've had that feeling in the past year or so, but once we get there it melts away.  Part of it is because we go twice a year now, but I am quite excited for our next trip (check in on Friday at BWV).  Maybe because it will be our first crack at F&W Festival.  






			
				Kathymford said:
			
		

> I do miss the lodge though...





			
				Jimmy said:
			
		

> we cant wait til our next VWL stay(seems to be a recurring theme round here)



You guys are DEFINITELY in the right thread!!! 


Okay, getting ready to head to WDW.  Two days of driving  this time!


----------



## jillmc40

HI Everyone!  We are headed to WDW in May to celebrate my dd8's first communion and my DS's 6 bday at SWW!  I was able to get an amazing flight by coming in a day earlier than expected, but very late at night.  DD gets to plan our first day and she would like to go to MK.  The rest of the time will be spent at DHS fighting Darth Vader and hugging Chewey   So I decided to book the first night at VWL and the rest at BWV!  First time at both resorts!  I figured we would come in late, wake up and play a bit at the lodge, then go to MK and end at BWV...Fun!

My questions are...We are set to arrive VERY late at VWL.  Our flight gets in at 11:30 pm.  I figure we will get to the lodge around 1:00 am...YAWN!  So I figure this could go one of two ways...Either the kids are going to be exhausted and pass out right away...OR - they will sleep the whole way there and be ready to PARTY when we get there (YIKES!).  So, if they are wide awake and wound up, could we walk around the resort and possibly swim (this is a total long shot but going to ask anyway) late at night?  Obviously I won't let them scream like maniacs and wake everyone, but if they are bouncing around I would rather take them out for a quick walk or something to tire them out, instead of having them in the room trying to be quiet 

My second question...Do I need to inform the resort that we will be there super late?  I have already made the DME reservation, but I don't know if I need to specifically tell them that we will be that late so they don't give our room away...That would stink, huh?

I am now going to have a look around and see what this resort is like.  I have never even gone over for a meal, so I am excited to check it out!!  Thank you!


----------



## sleepydog25

eliza61 said:


> Hey JT,
> 
> Glad you guys had a blast..
> 
> We've been tossing around the idea of a cruise for a while but haven't pull the plug.
> 
> Let me ask you, on your "at sea" days what do you do?  I've been researching Disney and royal Caribbean and most seem to have at least 2 days at sea.
> What were some of your son's favorite activities?


I'm sure *JT* will have more to add since he was just on the cruise, but your at sea days can include numerous activities such as a wine tasting, tequila tasting, martini tasting, bartending class, spa day, gym workout, movies in the theatre, live shows, a fun game with Mickey and gang where you run about the ship looking for clues to solve a mystery, character greetings, and numerous other activities which they let you know about daily via a newsletter.  *JT* might even have a copy of one those newsletters he could recite.  You aren't lacking for things to do.  I agree that Castaway Cay is a huge plus over other cruise lines, especially since they have a kids area, a family beach, and an adult beach.  You can jet ski, rent pontoon paddle boats, snorkel, go para-sailing, rent a cabana, rent a bike, or just hang out on the beach all day.  Our dining experiences have been excellent each time, but then again, we've dropped a few more dollars to dine at both Palo and Remy which are topnotch.  Palo is an upscale version of Via Napoli or Il Mulino, and Remy is "Victoria & Albert's on the Sea."  I've cruised three times and am ready to go again.


----------



## sleepydog25

jillmc40 said:


> HI Everyone!  We are headed to WDW in May to celebrate my dd8's first communion and my DS's 6 bday at SWW!  I was able to get an amazing flight by coming in a day earlier than expected, but very late at night.  DD gets to plan our first day and she would like to go to MK.  The rest of the time will be spent at DHS fighting Darth Vader and hugging Chewey   So I decided to book the first night at VWL and the rest at BWV!  First time at both resorts!  I figured we would come in late, wake up and play a bit at the lodge, then go to MK and end at BWV...Fun!
> 
> My questions are...We are set to arrive VERY late at VWL.  Our flight gets in at 11:30 pm.  I figure we will get to the lodge around 1:00 am...YAWN!  So I figure this could go one of two ways...Either the kids are going to be exhausted and pass out right away...OR - they will sleep the whole way there and be ready to PARTY when we get there (YIKES!).  So, if they are wide awake and wound up, could we walk around the resort and possibly swim (this is a total long shot but going to ask anyway) late at night?  Obviously I won't let them scream like maniacs and wake everyone, but if they are bouncing around I would rather take them out for a quick walk or something to tire them out, instead of having them in the room trying to be quiet
> 
> My second question...Do I need to inform the resort that we will be there super late?  I have already made the DME reservation, but I don't know if I need to specifically tell them that we will be that late so they don't give our room away...That would stink, huh?
> 
> I am now going to have a look around and see what this resort is like.  I have never even gone over for a meal, so I am excited to check it out!!  Thank you!


*Welcome to the Groupies!*  We love when folks discover our beloved Lodge and fall under its trance.  I'm sure your family will, too.  On to your questions. . .The pool hours will show them to definitely be closed at that time of night, and given the close proximity of the Hidden Springs pool to the Villas, I'm not sure testing the hours would be a wise idea.  There is certainly plenty of area to walk around and look at that late at night (early morning, that is!) including the beach and boat dock.  As for notifying the resort of your late arrival, while I don't know that it's absolutely necessary, I certainly would do so to be on the safe side.  

Have fun exploring the Lodge online!  It's a gorgeous resort, and it's too bad you won't be there any longer than that one night.  Plan to come back and stay longer next time!


----------



## ngress

We are going to be coming back to WDW in May.  Quick background, we are a family of 5, me dh, ds3, ds2, dd1 and will be bringing gm and gp.   Anyway this year we stayed at BLT which was super convenient with the three little ones.  I can't get any discount at BLT and won't pay rack rate.  So I'm considering vwl.  Do you all think this would work well with my group?  

On a side note.  My favorite thing to do it watch wishes from the room (we can be out that late) so the kids and I get our pjs on and watch wishes before bed.  Are there any rooms ( and which room view) where I can see wishes from the room?


----------



## jillmc40

sleepydog25 said:


> *Welcome to the Groupies!*  We love when folks discover our beloved Lodge and fall under its trance.  I'm sure your family will, too.  On to your questions. . .The pool hours will show them to definitely be closed at that time of night, and given the close proximity of the Hidden Springs pool to the Villas, I'm not sure testing the hours would be a wise idea.  There is certainly plenty of area to walk around and look at that late at night (early morning, that is!) including the beach and boat dock.  As for notifying the resort of your late arrival, while I don't know that it's absolutely necessary, I certainly would do so to be on the safe side.
> 
> Have fun exploring the Lodge online!  It's a gorgeous resort, and it's too bad you won't be there any longer than that one night.  Plan to come back and stay longer next time!



Thanks for the warm welcome!  Got it!  If it is closed I wouldn't dare go in!!!  I doubt they would be totally wound up, but sometimes the late night delirious sillies kick in and I want to make sure not to wake anyone up   The Lodge is a favorite of my SIL and her family.  Her boys don't ever want to stay anywhere else when they go, so I am excited to check it out.  We could have done BWV the whole time but I thought this was a nice opportunity to see it, and the move should be easy enough!

Is Whispering Canyon silly in the morning as well as lunch and dinner?  I have always wanted to eat there so I think we are going to go for breakfast before we venture out...


----------



## horselover

eliza61 said:


> Let me ask you, on your "at sea" days what do you do?  I've been researching Disney and royal Caribbean and most seem to have at least 2 days at sea.
> What were some of your son's favorite activities?





sleepydog25 said:


> I'm sure *JT* will have more to add since he was just on the cruise, but your at sea days can include numerous activities such as a wine tasting, tequila tasting, martini tasting, bartending class, spa day, gym workout, movies in the theatre, live shows, a fun game with Mickey and gang where you run about the ship looking for clues to solve a mystery, character greetings, and numerous other activities which they let you know about daily via a newsletter.  *JT* might even have a copy of one those newsletters he could recite.  You aren't lacking for things to do.  I agree that Castaway Cay is a huge plus over other cruise lines, especially since they have a kids area, a family beach, and an adult beach.  You can jet ski, rent pontoon paddle boats, snorkel, go para-sailing, rent a cabana, rent a bike, or just hang out on the beach all day.  Our dining experiences have been excellent each time, but then again, we've dropped a few more dollars to dine at both Palo and Remy which are topnotch.  Palo is an upscale version of Via Napoli or Il Mulino, and Remy is "Victoria & Albert's on the Sea."  I've cruised three times and am ready to go again.



What Sly said except for the part about the cabana.  Don't get your hopes up too high on those.  Extremely difficult to get one unless you're Platinum, sailing concierge, or just super lucky.   Just can't say enough good things about Castaway Cay though.      

Eliza - I used to hate sea days but now I LOVE sea days!  I actually look forward to the sea days more than the port days because I've been to so many of the islands already.  We never get off in Nassau anymore.   Sea days are spent sleeping in.  If we're talking about DCL there will definitely be a Palo brunch on one of those days.  Love the mixology classes.  Lots of first run movies shown.  I like to spend a good chunk of time reading by the adult pool.  There's always the spa too.  My kids never had trouble keeping themselves occupied on sea days.  RCL I can't speak to from recent experience because it's been awhile since I've sailed them.   There wasn't quite as much to do on the sea days on Celebrity but I still kept myself occupied.  I keep all my daily Navigators/Compasses whatever the particular cruise line calls them.  I'd be happy to share any time.  Just shoot me a PM.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies jillmc40 and ngress!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

eliza61 said:


> Hey JT,
> 
> Glad you guys had a blast..
> 
> We've been tossing around the idea of a cruise for a while but haven't pull the plug.
> 
> Let me ask you, on your "at sea" days what do you do?  I've been researching Disney and royal Caribbean and most seem to have at least 2 days at sea.
> What were some of your son's favorite activities?



Hey Eliza!
Sea days as horselover says are good sleep in days.  Believe me, there is way more to do on a cruise, from early AM to late PM than you can fit in.  Down time is a really good thing.  You will not be bored  And we love port days, except for Castaway Cay, we never stepped foot off that ship.  Thats a great time to take advantage of the Aquaduck and the pools, etc.  They have great shows, movies, games, trivia contests, karaoke, etc. way more than I can remember.  Speaking of CC, that is as close to paradise as I have come.  You know how most tourist areas show you little snippets of the best they have, yet when you get there, the dud factor sets in...CC lives up to the hype  I am going to PM you a certain travel agent we all know and love just to not step on mods toes here that helped us tremendously


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ngress said:


> We are going to be coming back to WDW in May.  Quick background, we are a family of 5, me dh, ds3, ds2, dd1 and will be bringing gm and gp.   Anyway this year we stayed at BLT which was super convenient with the three little ones.  I can't get any discount at BLT and won't pay rack rate.  So I'm considering vwl.  Do you all think this would work well with my group?
> 
> On a side note.  My favorite thing to do it watch wishes from the room (we can be out that late) so the kids and I get our pjs on and watch wishes before bed.  Are there any rooms ( and which room view) where I can see wishes from the room?



No real reason why VWL couldn't work well for your group.  You have a boat to the MK rather than a walk like you have from BLT but it starts the day out with a fun ride and you get a great view of the MK as you pull in to the dock - never hurts in building excitement!  Or if you didn't want to do the boat there is a very short, direct bus ride to the MK also.  WL/VWL is in the process of getting it's main pool updated with a kids splash area which should only add to the amenities available.

For watching Wishes I guess there are a few rooms where you might catch a few of the high bursts but I'd not plan on having that.  You also can see quite a bit from the beach area and it's not a far walk from the lodge if that might be an option.  Still going outside but would be close.

One other thing - have you considered renting from a DVC owner rather looking for discounts from Disney direct?  BLT would most likely become an option again but it also could be done for VWL and most likely save you some $$$'s.  If you weren't comfortable working directly with an owner one of the board sponsors - David's - acts as a broker and from all I've heard gets great reviews.  Just another option in case you weren't aware.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> No real reason why VWL couldn't work well for your group.  You have a boat to the MK rather than a walk like you have from BLT but it starts the day out with a fun ride and you get a great view of the MK as you pull in to the dock - never hurts in building excitement!  Or if you didn't want to do the boat there is a very short, direct bus ride to the MK also.  WL/VWL is in the process of getting it's main pool updated with a kids splash area which should only add to the amenities available.
> 
> For watching Wishes I guess there are a few rooms where you might catch a few of the high bursts but I'd not plan on having that.  You also can see quite a bit from the beach area and it's not a far walk from the lodge if that might be an option.  Still going outside but would be close.
> 
> One other thing - have you considered renting from a DVC owner rather looking for discounts from Disney direct?  BLT would most likely become an option again but it also could be done for VWL and most likely save you some $$$'s.  If you weren't comfortable working directly with an owner one of the board sponsors - David's - acts as a broker and from all I've heard gets great reviews.  Just another option in case you weren't aware.


Great points, Kat!  I second the watching Wishes from the beach area of the Lodge.  Though you can't see all of it, you certainly get the higher explosions, and there are plenty of those.  The boat is a most excellent way to get to MK or CR or even FW since there are nice activities there, as well.

eliza:  Yep, I forgot to mention the cabanas on CC are tough to get; honestly, I think they're unnecessary with all there is to do on CC.  As for the port days, JT echoes a common sentiment that we have--stick to the ship and make that a day you do things that might be crowded on the at sea days:  Aquaduck is far less crowded; the spa has more availability; the shopping on board is easier; the pools aren't nearly as busy; and the drink servers come by more often!  

jill:  I can't speak to the breakfast at Whispering Canyon, but I didn't want to think you'd been ignored.  Perhaps someone else has experience with WCC.  We usually head to Roaring Fork because they have made-to-order Mickey Waffles.


----------



## jillmc40

sleepydog25 said:


> jill:  I can't speak to the breakfast at Whispering Canyon, but I didn't want to think you'd been ignored.  Perhaps someone else has experience with WCC.  We usually head to Roaring Fork because they have made-to-order Mickey Waffles.



Thanks, that's so sweet!  Made to order Mickey waffles is good to know!  I think I am going to like this resort


----------



## jimmytammy

jillmc40 said:


> Thanks, that's so sweet!  Made to order Mickey waffles is good to know!  I think I am going to like this resort



I think these days, breakfast is my fave meal at WCC.  Nothing to write home about, but fun and the food is good.  Another option, take a boat ride or walk the path to FW and eat breakfast at Trails End.  They have a really good breakfast IMO.  And yet one more option, The Wave at Contemporary(another boat ride away)is really good for breakfast.  And as sleepy says, RF is hard to beat too


----------



## Anna114

Kathymford said:


> We leave in 14 days, and I just don't feel as excited as previous times. We are staying at OKW, so maybe it's a lack of lodge sadness? Lol. We do have a one bedroom, so I thought that would help. But, I just feel kind of meh. In sure it will pass... I do miss the lodge though...



You sound just like my husband lol. We stayed at AKL Kidani Village in May since there was no room at VWL. We are planning to go down next October for F&W so I will make that reservation next month. My husband was feeling sad since the last time we stayed at VWL was August 2013 SO now we are headed down for the week before Christmas so that we could stay at VWL. It's killing me to organize our trip and be ready for Christmas by Dec. 14th. All gifts purchased and wrapped.

Anyone who's down there or going soon, could you please give a pool refurb update?


----------



## jillmc40

jimmytammy said:


> I think these days, breakfast is my fave meal at WCC.  Nothing to write home about, but fun and the food is good.  Another option, take a boat ride or walk the path to FW and eat breakfast at Trails End.  They have a really good breakfast IMO.  And yet one more option, The Wave at Contemporary(another boat ride away)is really good for breakfast.  And as sleepy says, RF is hard to beat too



Thank you for the wonderful ideas!!  Decisions decisions!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Sorry I have been out of touch tripwise folks, just dawned on me that I hadnt really said anything regarding WDW until now, cruise was on the brain there for a few days.  

So, BWV has been wonderful, really love the proximity during F&W.  We saw Nightranger Sat and Sun and those guys can still get it done!  Great to see them enjoying and not just going through the motions.  Saw Smashmouth as well, not a fan, but they were good.  Just reminds me of 60s music ala The Doors and that doesnt appeal to me, just me

Parks have been manageable as far as crowds concerned.  Epcot a bit crowded on Sat and Sun but thats understandable on F&W days.  Lumberjack show is good at Canada, not a good replace for Off Kilter though.  Its cute, but not a longevity type act IMO.  

Watch out for those scooters, bout got it last night at Epcot.  Lady was heading towards me, wide open, looking to her side and I literally had to push off her shoulder to keep her from getting me.  Got the heart racing there for a minute

We are headed to eat breakfast at The Wae in a few minutes, then of to MK.  Really like the new HM shop at MK, hope this becomes the norm as attraction specific things are cool IMO, rather than the generic same ol same ol. 

Caeey taking the Beverly challenge, 5 in a row, he and wfc4life are neck and neck

AnnieTs DH with the Lumberjack guys

Let It Go(please)

View of Epcot from our room

Enchanted tales w Belle

Goodies at MK


----------



## sleepydog25

Good morning, Groupies!  I hope the coming weekend will be a good one for all.  No special plans here.  High school football tonight (daughter is in the band); *Luv* and I will go for a long walk on a nearby trail tomorrow after hitting the closest Starbucks (half hour drive); river cookout with friends tomorrow night; and maybe a little golf thrown in sometime this weekend as the weather is supposed to cooperate.

*JT*:  Looks like you're having a blast!  Are you ever going home?


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Morning Groupies!

WELCOME to those that have joined our little corner of the Dis.  Nice to have you here!

1 more sleep! 

Daughters vow renewal is this evening.  We head out bright and early tomorrow morning and should be having lunch with Mickey.

Thanks JT for the pics!  It does look like you're having a blast!

Temp here this AM was 37 I'm showing 82 with beautiful sun and no rain for Orlando tomorrow 

We'll check in from time to time.  Enjoy your week-end!


----------



## Corinne

Have a great trip *Di & Dad*

*Jimmy*nice pics! Your BWV view looks like ours in September!


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy, eventually I will make it home(sadly, tomorrow) Oh well, all good things, well, yall know the rest

Had a meet up with twokats at the Studios earlier today, rode Star Tours with her and her DH Lee and caught up, and later tonight, met Granny and his DW Cindy and DD Tracey at BWV(Granny will post a pic later, all other phones were dying).  Sadly, we missed Maria, but understand its tough to make all the logisitics work sometimes.  We did the Dining through the Decades with Walt tonight, really good foods, great entertainment with Dapper Dans and Yee Ha Bob, lots of good info. about Walt.  Really neat thing to do.



L to R jimmytammy, twokats DH Lee, twokats, TammyNC and CaptainD



Took a final shot in the just announced hat coming down(figured it may be our last time seeing it)
Jim Brickman

A few random shots form the Fest. of Fantasy parade at MK


----------



## Granny

Hi Groupies!

Well, we made it down to Orlando and checked in yesterday at BWV.  Unfortunately, we missed TwoKats but were able to get a late night meeting with Jimmy & family.  





Left to right that's Jimmy, Tammy, Captain D (Casey), Cindy (Mrs Granny), Tracy (Granny DD) and Granny.


We had a brief but very nice time as always with Jimmy and family.


And we dropped by WL for the obligatory pool renovations update.  All is the same as has been reported here, but here are pictures from 10/24/14.







Above picture was taken from the overlook area.  You can see the main pool is torn up, but will retain its same shape.  You can see the kiddie pool area under construction, and you can see that they appear to be doing nothing with the slide area at all. 






This is a view of the construction wall they built along the walkway from Roaring Fork to the boat dock.  You can still sit outside to munch your RF food, but it isn't very good ambiance.  There is a similar wall on the other side of the pool.  We were surprised to see that they are still putting guests in the first floor rooms along the wall.  I hope they got a MAJOR discount!






In addition to the flat, round wet area for the kids, we saw this bunch of pipes that we assume will be some sort of additional wet area with water coming down from above.  The round play area looked like it would be very similar to the BLT play area with water spurting up from the ground.  


We're enjoying the relaxation of another WDW trip.  Epcot was slammed yesterday.  To give an idea of how crowded, we waited about 30 minutes for Journey into Imagination (Figment) ride that we always just walk on.  And SpaceShip Earth had 45-60 minute waits the whole time we were there.  

We're hoping that the crowds do subside a bit after the weekend is over.  We're heading to MK this afternoon and hopefully that won't be too jammed.  

Have a great day!


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for sharing the picture Granny.


----------



## sleepydog25

We went all day yesterday without any posts, and that moved us down the tote board quite a ways; therefore, I'm going to add a few comments just to get us back toward the top.

I'm envious of those in the World (and those just returning) since our next scheduled trip is nearly a year away.  We had seven long trips this year between February and this month including the surprise BD trip for *Luv* to DL and two trips down to WDW.  So, we're tired AND tapped out.    Wait, maybe that should be .  

We're currently experiencing a few days of glorious fall weather before the next front moves in.  Yesterday was near 70 and sunny, and today promises more of the same.  By Saturday morning, however, we may be looking at snow flurries.  Sigh.  I guess it's that time of year.

Okay, that's it.  Just a catch up note from the mountains of southwest Virginia.  Hope all you Groupies have a great week!


----------



## Granny

Sly...thanks for making us easier to find on this board! 

Beautiful weather here in the Happiest Place On Earth.  Mid-80's but no rain yet and cooling down in the 60's at night.  So we are glad we packed hot and cool weather garb.

Parks were not quite as crowded yesterday...we were at MK and while nothing was a walk-on, wait times were more normal (25 minutes for HM, 40 minutes for Space Mtn, etc).  

Hoping to get together with Rich & Di and Maria before the trip is over.  

Speaking of HM, they have converted the little shop that you see when you exit HM to now selling Haunted Mansion exclusive merchandise.  The store is well attended and has a lot of cool new stuff.  Also, they have a photo room set up and they take your picture and then create one of the pictures that changes into a scary face like they have in the attraction.  It is very cool and we got one of my daughter.  We'll have one for each of us before we're done...they are lenticular so as you move the picture you go from normal to monstrous.  Lots of fun!

We were talking yesterday about how long it has been (3 years) since we stayed at VWL.  And it will be at least another year as we plan on trying out VGF in April.  Still, we look forward to a future trip at our heart-home.  

On the other hand, it's hard to beat the Epcot resorts like BWV when it comes to F&W time.


----------



## horselover

Oh boy am I having WDW withdrawals & I was just there 2 weeks ago!    I've been stalking the SW & JB sites in the hopes there could be a cheap day to fly down for 2 days & fly back before F&W is over.    Alas no luck.           Looks like I'll be sucking it up until Dec.   Wah!    

Thanks for the pictures Granny!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary brobrosmom!!!!


----------



## Nicoal13

Morning groupies! 

Love all the photos of you all meeting up 

Planning a trip for the first week of Feb.  Was trying to wait until Dec. 2015 but I'm sure I will want to escape winter. So next year will be a 2 trip year  I have the points, might as well use them!!

One kind of dumb question....I have a Feb UY.  So if I want to check in on Jan 30 or 31st, there is not a weird rule about using your points at the very end of a UY is there?  I actually would be borrowing points for that night or two from my Feb 2015 UY.  I think that it is fine, just would lose those points if I had to cancel.  But thought I should just double check.  

Nicole


----------



## Granny

Nicoal13 said:


> Morning groupies!
> 
> 
> 
> One kind of dumb question....I have a Feb UY.  So if I want to check in on Jan 30 or 31st, there is not a weird rule about using your points at the very end of a UY is there?  I actually would be borrowing points for that night or two from my Feb 2015 UY.  I think that it is fine, just would lose those points if I had to cancel.  But thought I should just double check.



Hi Nicole!

Never a dumb question when it comes to using our DVC points/contracts.  There is no rule about using your points at the end of a UY.  So Jan 30 and 31st will be reserved with Feb 2014 UY points.  Feb 1 and beyond will be using Feb 2015 UY points.  

And you're right, if you cancel, you won't have much chance to use the points which will go into holding.  So just make sure you go on that trip!


----------



## Nicoal13

Thanks Granny. That is what I thought but had a moment where I doubted myself   Now to decide if we want to fly in on Friday night or Saturday morning....


----------



## sleepydog25

Nicoal13 said:


> Thanks Granny. That is what I thought but had a moment where I doubted myself   Now to decide if we want to fly in on Friday night or Saturday morning....


Friday, Friday, Friday. . .


----------



## Nicoal13

sleepydog25 said:


> Friday, Friday, Friday. . .



 The flights are cheaper that day....


----------



## Nicoal13

Booked the trip!  Jan 30-Feb 7th.  Arriving Friday night, so we will be all ready on Saturday morning to start at the parks   Right now we're booked at OKW which we do love. However, I did wait list BLT lake view.  I'll never spring for one or two bedroom there. Since my son and I are the only ones traveling we are trying for the studio. Half the week is available, so if it comes through we will be excited. If not, we do love OKW and the Turtle Pond area


----------



## Lisann

Don't see how that pool will ever be finished in November.


----------



## horselover

Nicoal13 said:


> Thanks Granny. That is what I thought but had a moment where I doubted myself   Now to decide if we want to fly in on Friday night or Saturday morning....





sleepydog25 said:


> Friday, Friday, Friday. . .





Nicoal13 said:


> Booked the trip!  Jan 30-Feb 7th.  Arriving Friday night, so we will be all ready on Saturday morning to start at the parks   Right now we're booked at OKW which we do love. However, I did wait list BLT lake view.  I'll never spring for one or two bedroom there. Since my son and I are the only ones traveling we are trying for the studio. Half the week is available, so if it comes through we will be excited. If not, we do love OKW and the Turtle Pond area



I was going to say I agree with Sly but you've already taken his advice.  Nice call!        I'm regretting now not booking Fri. night for our arrival in Dec. instead of Sat. morning.  That would have given us a full 10 nights.  Oh well too late to change it now since I booked the tickets on JB & not SW.  It's not worth paying a $150 pp change fee over.


----------



## ottawagreg

Hello my friends at VWL Groupies.  I have not been here in a long while.  I offer this pic of the lodge to show that I still love WL and I am still a groupie.  I can't recall that last time I posted.  Life overwhelmed me and never made to our thread.  I finally have a little free time tonight.  

I tried to go back and see what I have missed, but there are too many pages!  Although I did find the wedding video Jimmy.  VERY nice indeed.  My favorite was your daughter talking to her groom at the door before their vows.  And the little guy running around the center aisle was very nice too.  Celebrating the institution of "family" makes weddings special.  I hope the newlyweds are doing well.

It is going down to 27* F. tonight.  Winter seems to be closing in on us.  The harvest here is nearly done.  November is starting out like it will be a long winter.  At least that is the scuttlebutt.  If we can get through November without any major issues, we will be approaching our first Christmas at the Lodge.  It is a little exciting for me to be honest.

We are very blessed and hope everyone is well too.

greg


----------



## jimmytammy

ottawagreg said:


> Hello my friends at VWL Groupies.  I have not been here in a long while.  I offer this pic of the lodge to show that I still love WL and I am still a groupie.  I can't recall that last time I posted.  Life overwhelmed me and never made to our thread.  I finally have a little free time tonight.
> 
> I tried to go back and see what I have missed, but there are too many pages!  Although I did find the wedding video Jimmy.  VERY nice indeed.  My favorite was your daughter talking to her groom at the door before their vows.  And the little guy running around the center aisle was very nice too.  Celebrating the institution of "family" makes weddings special.  I hope the newlyweds are doing well.
> 
> It is going down to 27* F. tonight.  Winter seems to be closing in on us.  The harvest here is nearly done.  November is starting out like it will be a long winter.  At least that is the scuttlebutt.  If we can get through November without any major issues, we will be approaching our first Christmas at the Lodge.  It is a little exciting for me to be honest.
> 
> We are very blessed and hope everyone is well too.
> 
> greg


Thanks for the comments on the video.  Kristian and Paul wanted to have a moment of prayer before the wedding and chose to do so without seeing each other this way.  It was a very special day indeed


----------



## Granny

Greg...thanks for the photo, a very nice angle to shoot from! 

After every day here at WDW being warm with a high in the mid-80's, today will only get up to 61 degrees! [insert Frozen emoticon here].

Crowds have definitely been more manageable during the week days...weekends are still jammed.  And we've been able to go to F&W Festival several times so the samplings have been numerous...and almost all of them wonderful!

After 9 days here, we are planning our first trip over to DAK today.  Clearly not a family favorite but FOTLK is worth the trip itself, IMHO.  Then down to Downtown Disney for dinner at Paradiso 37 (never been there) and then over to BLT to meet up with Rich & Di and family, with any luck.

It sure has been quiet on this thread for several days.  Everyone doing okay?


----------



## sleepydog25

Well, we're recovering from 2-3" of snow that fell overnight here in the mountains, so I've got little sympathy for your 61 degrees.    Actually beginning to see some blue sky late in the day, but temps will remain in the low 30s overnight and low 40s tomorrow with winds gusting to 30 mph.  Guess it's November, eh?


----------



## Granny

Yep Sleepy, you don't hear me complaining about chillin' in the 60's when we're at the Happiest Place On Earth.  

Especially when we can meet up with such wonderful folks as DiznyDi and DiznyDad.  








What a lovely visit we had with such wonderful folks.  As always, the time flies by and the meet is over all-too-soon.  We met at TOWL at BLT and are especially grateful to Richard and Di for making the time to meet with us when they are leaving tomorrow.  


A very chilly, windy evening out on the balcony at TOWL, but you just know we had to have a little photo session!

Our own trip is winding down, and it has been a very nice one indeed.  The Halloween festivities are over and the holiday decorations are going up, and holiday goods are in plentiful supply in all the shops.  So for those Groupies heading down in the next several weeks, have a magical time!


----------



## twinklebug

Just heard there was a fire over at the 7 Dwarves Mine Train, videos show it's pretty big. Hope everyone got out fine.


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> Just heard there was a fire over at the 7 Dwarves Mine Train, videos show it's pretty big. Hope everyone got out fine.



After our mini-meet at TOWL, we walked over to MK to grab a bus back to our resort.  On the way out, three fire trucks came past lights a-blazing.  We wondered what that was all about, but I guess now we know.

It sounds like everyone made it out safely according to reports.  And we re-routed our FP+ for Monday to another park entirely (we had a 7DMT FP).  

It also sounds like that ride may be out of commission for several months if the fire is as extensive as the first hour of reports indicates.


*UPDATE (12:35 a.m.):*  Okay, now I'm seeing reports that the fire was mostly superficial and the fire department has already cleared it to re-open tonight for EMH at MK!  So I guess it wasn't much of a fire?  I can't believe that it was already cleared for people to use again.  On the other hand, isn't the Reedy Creek Fire Department basically a part of the Disney empire?


----------



## sleepydog25

Apparently the fire was superficial, though if you read some of the early posts on the DIS about it (like I did), a few were posting the entire structure was "collapsing."  lol  The ride re-opened shortly after midnight.  Supposedly, the early culprit is considered debris from Wishes as it was windy.  However, that's not been confirmed.  

Happy for the mini-meet, and though it looked chilly up on TOWL, the smiles clearly show it was a special time.  Safe travels to all in the coming weeks!


----------



## horselover

Happy Sunday groupie friends.

Great picture Granny!  Thanks for sharing.

Question for the experts.   Christmas trip is on my mind & I'm starting to realize we may have a bit of a problem with shipping our tree home.    Last time we were there 2 years ago we tried to ship the tree home from WL.  Concierge said the only option was FedEx I believe & it was crazy expensive.  We wanted to use UPS but they said no we'd need to go to the business center at CR if we wanted to do that.    Good thing we had a car.    So now I'm thinking about this year & the fact Christmas falls on a Thu.  I hate taking the tree down the day after Christmas plus that's a park day for us.  Problem is our flight home is on Monday at noon.  No way we'll have time in the morning to go to CR & deal with shipping the tree.   I'm kind of thinking the business center won't be open on the weekends which leads me to my first question.  

Does anyone know if the business center at CR is open on Sat.?  

Question #2.  Anyone know who WL uses for shipping these days?  Is it still FedEx?  I'm wondering if we did a pre-paid return shipping label from FedEx before we left home if we could just drop that at concierge the morning we leave.  

I'm not quite sure how to go about finding the answers to these questions but figured I'd start here.

Thanks!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Happy Sunday groupie friends.  Great picture Granny!  Thanks for sharing.  Question for the experts.   Christmas trip is on my mind & I'm starting to realize we may have a bit of a problem with shipping our tree home.    Last time we were there 2 years ago we tried to ship the tree home from WL.  Concierge said the only option was FedEx I believe & it was crazy expensive.  We wanted to use UPS but they said no we'd need to go to the business center at CR if we wanted to do that.    Good thing we had a car.    So now I'm thinking about this year & the fact Christmas falls on a Thu.  I hate taking the tree down the day after Christmas plus that's a park day for us.  Problem is our flight home is on Monday at noon.  No way we'll have time in the morning to go to CR & deal with shipping the tree.   I'm kind of thinking the business center won't be open on the weekends which leads me to my first question.  Does anyone know if the business center at CR is open on Sat.?  Question #2.  Anyone know who WL uses for shipping these days?  Is it still FedEx?  I'm wondering if we did a pre-paid return shipping label from FedEx before we left home if we could just drop that at concierge the morning we leave.  I'm not quite sure how to go about finding the answers to these questions but figured I'd start here.  Thanks!



I'll be at a conference at CR next week Julie so can check on the Sat hours if you haven't got an answer yet.  I know the the BW business center had some limited Sat hours and I suspect that CR has that or maybe even a little more extended but it's just a guess at the moment.

Sleepy - perhaps you could list me for a trip from Nov 5th to 9th at BWV and 9th to 14th at BLT?  We just got snow here in Tahoe/Reno so I'm really happy I get to someplace warmer for a bit.  I'm not ready for winter yet!!!

Nice picture Granny!


----------



## ottawagreg

horselover said:


> Happy Sunday groupie friends.
> 
> Great picture Granny!  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Question for the experts.   Christmas trip is on my mind & I'm starting to realize we may have a bit of a problem with shipping our tree home.    Last time we were there 2 years ago we tried to ship the tree home from WL.  Concierge said the only option was FedEx I believe & it was crazy expensive.  We wanted to use UPS but they said no we'd need to go to the business center at CR if we wanted to do that.    Good thing we had a car.    So now I'm thinking about this year & the fact Christmas falls on a Thu.  I hate taking the tree down the day after Christmas plus that's a park day for us.  Problem is our flight home is on Monday at noon.  No way we'll have time in the morning to go to CR & deal with shipping the tree.   I'm kind of thinking the business center won't be open on the weekends which leads me to my first question.
> 
> Does anyone know if the business center at CR is open on Sat.?
> 
> Question #2.  Anyone know who WL uses for shipping these days?  Is it still FedEx?  I'm wondering if we did a pre-paid return shipping label from FedEx before we left home if we could just drop that at concierge the morning we leave.
> 
> I'm not quite sure how to go about finding the answers to these questions but figured I'd start here.
> 
> Thanks!



I don't know if what I can share is exactly what you are asking but it may partially useful.  The way we typically travel now is keeping a purple box and my golf glubs in storage in Orlando.  As for our clothes, we ship them ground UPS scheduled to arrive one day before we do.  When we arrive we ask the CM at check-in to contact bell service for owner's locker and ups package with our name and ressie number.  When we are preparing to leave I place a prepaid shipping address label on the same box our clothes came in, and the owners locker picks up the rest.  This allows us to navigate thru the airport hand free, save the camera bag and a back pack between three of us.  We have no checked luggage either way.  We have left on a Saturday and I suspect ups did not pick up our box until the following Monday based on the arrival back in Illinois.  Bell service guys acted like it was no big deal to leave boxes there as delivery trucks came and went every day.  I did tip them $20 coming and going for the purple box, golf clubs and ups package.  I figured that was pretty cheap for the convenience.

On a side note we have purchased stuff while on vacation.  We generally do not put anything but our clothes in the box as it is pre-paid and we don't want to risk being over weight.  Well I am overweight, but that is a different discussion.  Anyway we found a UPS franchise in Celebration in the same parking area by the Publix store.  We shop for groceries there on occasion and discovered it.  So souvenirs and such that we want to send home get put in packaging there and are picked up for delivery that day.  Pretty slick,  They have boxes, tape, peanuts and bubbles, whatever you need to ship fragile stuff or pretty much whatever you have.  I don't know if that helps with the tree, nor know how big it is, but that may be an option.  Also, a FedEx package prepaid should work too.  Just talk to someone at bell service, and slip him a little something. 

Why did they tell you no UPS?  Was that someone in management you spoke with?

We arrive on 12/23 and leave 12/30, the entire trip is at VWL and that is how I intend to travel.  I have not ever had anyone give me any indication that UPS was a problem, or say we will do it this one time but no more.  If you need or want location of the UPS store let me know and I can get the address and phone number for you.

greg


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'll be at a conference at CR next week Julie so can check on the Sat hours if you haven't got an answer yet.  I know the the BW business center had some limited Sat hours and I suspect that CR has that or maybe even a little more extended but it's just a guess at the moment.



Thanks Kathy that would be great!  I googled the hours but I couldn't find them.   It listed all the things the business center could do but no actual hours that I could see.  It did say they could ship a package on Sat. if you arranged it ahead of time but gave no instructions on how to arrange it.  Perhaps you need to call the business center.  I don't actually need to ship it on Sat.  I'd prefer to ship it on Mon.



ottawagreg said:


> I don't know if what I can share is exactly what you are asking but it may partially useful.  The way we typically travel now is keeping a purple box and my golf glubs in storage in Orlando.  As for our clothes, we ship them ground UPS scheduled to arrive one day before we do.  When we arrive we ask the CM at check-in to contact bell service for owner's locker and ups package with our name and ressie number.  When we are preparing to leave I place a prepaid shipping address label on the same box our clothes came in, and the owners locker picks up the rest.  This allows us to navigate thru the airport hand free, save the camera bag and a back pack between three of us.  We have no checked luggage either way.  We have left on a Saturday and I suspect ups did not pick up our box until the following Monday based on the arrival back in Illinois.  Bell service guys acted like it was no big deal to leave boxes there as delivery trucks came and went every day.  I did tip them $20 coming and going for the purple box, golf clubs and ups package.  I figured that was pretty cheap for the convenience.
> 
> On a side note we have purchased stuff while on vacation.  We generally do not put anything but our clothes in the box as it is pre-paid and we don't want to risk being over weight.  Well I am overweight, but that is a different discussion.  Anyway we found a UPS franchise in Celebration in the same parking area by the Publix store.  We shop for groceries there on occasion and discovered it.  So souvenirs and such that we want to send home get put in packaging there and are picked up for delivery that day.  Pretty slick,  They have boxes, tape, peanuts and bubbles, whatever you need to ship fragile stuff or pretty much whatever you have.  I don't know if that helps with the tree, nor know how big it is, but that may be an option.  Also, a FedEx package prepaid should work too.  Just talk to someone at bell service, and slip him a little something.
> 
> Why did they tell you no UPS?  Was that someone in management you spoke with?
> 
> We arrive on 12/23 and leave 12/30, the entire trip is at VWL and that is how I intend to travel.  I have not ever had anyone give me any indication that UPS was a problem, or say we will do it this one time but no more.  If you need or want location of the UPS store let me know and I can get the address and phone number for you.
> 
> greg



Thanks Greg.  It was concierge that told us no.  We didn't ask to speak to a manager.  I know I remember them saying UPS no longer picked up at the resort.  Perhaps it would have been a different story if we had had a prepaid return shipping label but we didn't.   They told us our only option was FedEx for a ridiculous cost of about $60.    I had shipped the package down UPS ground for $17.  No way I was paying $60 to ship it back so we drove over to CR.  

We do have 2 OLs but the tree won't fit in the 2nd one because our Aerobed is in there.  I wish we could just leave it but that's not really an option.   I'm thinking the prepaid return UPS label is looking better &  better.   I didn't realize you could leave things like boxes to be shipped with bell services.  I thought they had to be left at the front desk.  Very helpful info so thanks!  I will take the address for the UPS store in Celebration just in case though.  We could always take a ride over there on Sun.


----------



## ottawagreg

The UPS Store
52 Riley Rd,
Celebration, FL 34747
Ph: (321) 939-7678 

yellow page listing URL:
http://www.yelp.com/map/the-ups-store-celebration

World Drive outbound to US 192 and go east.  Go toward the Publix.  It is in the same shopping area.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Thanks Kathy that would be great!  I googled the hours but I couldn't find them.   It listed all the things the business center could do but no actual hours that I could see.  It did say they could ship a package on Sat. if you arranged it ahead of time but gave no instructions on how to arrange it.  Perhaps you need to call the business center.  I don't actually need to ship it on Sat.  I'd prefer to ship it on Mon.



Ok - I'll check to see if their open to drop it off on a Saturday.  And if I get over to WL (which is very likely - gotta check out how the pool is coming and get a Magic Bar!) I'll see if I can double check that UPS can still pick up a pre-labeled package left with Bell Service.

One other thought - would it fit in a large suitcase?  On the flight down you could pack a suitcase in a suitcase and then have that to send it back home in.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Just had a question cross my mind - does anyone know when they start doing the holiday version of Illuminations?  Does it start with the other holiday things like MVMCP and Osborne lights or not until after Thanksgiving?  I've been down in November before but can't remember what they were doing with it.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Sleepy - perhaps you could list me for a trip from Nov 5th to 9th at BWV and 9th to 14th at BLT?  We just got snow here in Tahoe/Reno so I'm really happy I get to someplace warmer for a bit.  I'm not ready for winter yet!!!


Done!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Done!



Thanks Sleepy!


----------



## Dizny Dad

OK; back in the ol saddle once again after another notch was whittled into DiznyDis and my pistol grip.  

It was again a great rip to The World, highlighted by a wonderful visit with Tom (Granny), wife Cindy, and daughter Julie at the TOTWL.  Time always seems to run faster when we get together with Disney friends; our meeting was short but long enough to refresh ourselves with each other, compare trip notes, and make plans for meeting on the next trip.  DD and DSL were also with us at the TOTWL but spent time meeting with their friends while we reconnected with Granny and family. During our visit Granny arranged for a little excitement over in the Magic Kingdom with the new Mine Train ride that we could enjoy right after the fireworks.  (OK; maybe it wasnt Granny, but it should add some chuckles for him when he reads this)

Highlights of our trip this time not only included having our daughter and son-in-law along to celebrate their 5th wedding anniversary (yes Jimmy & Tammy, it happens fast), but also included a prerelease viewing of the movie Big Hero 6 at the Downtown Disney Westside theater.  It is a delightful family fun movie with a predictable Disney ending.  

As always, DiznyDi will fill in with lots of details Im sure.


----------



## eliza61

another tale from the strange universe of Eliza, sid and Rizzo the rat.

So, as many of you know we're "city folk" so every morning before I go to work I have to walk "hobbes, the dog"  Since it still dark early in the morning, I naturally have safety concerns that I keep in mind.

To that end, my sister suggested I get a can of "bear spray", Because  we all know that when it comes to bear sightings mid town Manhattan and Center city Philadelphia is right up there with Yellowstone.  LOL   (Bear spray is supposedly a bit stronger than pepper spray but the supposed big advantage is that it shoots further, so you can get "Boo-Boo the bad guy before he gets close)

Anyhoo,
Take Hobbes out this morning. Put on my white parka.   in my left pocket I stick my house keys, in my right pocket I stick the can of Bear spray and two plastic supermarket bags to clean up (hey, gotta be a good neighbor.  LOL)

So we're walking along, he's sniffing, I'm complaining because he's smelling every blade of grass and he finally does his thing.
I stick my hand in my pocket to grab the plastic bag, forgetting the can has a push button not a trigger spray and immediately MACE my pockets and leg.  

Did I mention that the coat was white and this stuff sprays bright orange!!

of course I'm gagging all the way home from the smell.  


If I had two extra quarters to rub together I would be at the lodge tonight!!

Feel free to laugh now.


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> . During our visit Granny arranged for a little excitement over in the Magic Kingdom with the new Mine Train ride that we could enjoy right after the fireworks.  (OK; maybe it wasnt Granny, but it should add some chuckles for him when he reads this)






Okay, I've been accused of many things but Disney Attraction Arson isn't on the list!     See, if we had stuck around for twenty more minutes in TOTWL we would've had a real nice view of the marshmallow roast in Fantasy Land.  

Great seeing you, Dad & Di, as always.


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> another tale from the strange universe of Eliza, sid and Rizzo the rat.
> 
> ....
> 
> So we're walking along, he's sniffing, I'm complaining because he's smelling every blade of grass and he finally does his thing.
> I stick my hand in my pocket to grab the plastic bag, forgetting the can has a push button not a trigger spray and immediately MACE my pockets and leg.
> 
> Did I mention that the coat was white and this stuff sprays bright orange!!
> 
> of course I'm gagging all the way home from the smell.
> 
> 
> If I had two extra quarters to rub together I would be at the lodge tonight!!
> 
> Feel free to laugh now.



Eliza...I have to confess that yes I did laugh out loud on this one, and had to share it with DW too.   

You say this is why you need Wilderness Lodge.


And I say this is why we need you to keep hanging with us here on the Groupies thread....you not only have great stories but you tell them so darn descriptively and well!   

So, I guess that pretty much totaled out that parka, huh?  Bummer.


----------



## Granny

Packing up tonight, getting ready to check out of BWV in the morning and head on the long drive home.   This has been a 12 night stay and with our two daughters tag-teaming us we have only been alone for two of the nights including tonight.  We learned one thing...it's easier if everyone is here at the same time because we ended up doing "everything" two times this trip, once for each daughter.

Now we need a vacation!  

It's been a very nice trip.  In addition to mini-meets with Jimmy/Tammy and DiznyDad/DiznyDi we have enjoyed some great weather and our first visit to F&W Festival. 

I hope all Groupies who are heading down soon have safe journeys and magical vacations!


----------



## horselover

ottawagreg said:


> The UPS Store
> 52 Riley Rd,
> Celebration, FL 34747
> Ph: (321) 939-7678
> 
> yellow page listing URL:
> http://www.yelp.com/map/the-ups-store-celebration
> 
> World Drive outbound to US 192 and go east.  Go toward the Publix.  It is in the same shopping area.



Thank you!



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Ok - I'll check to see if their open to drop it off on a Saturday.  And if I get over to WL (which is very likely - gotta check out how the pool is coming and get a Magic Bar!) I'll see if I can double check that UPS can still pick up a pre-labeled package left with Bell Service.
> 
> One other thought - would it fit in a large suitcase?  On the flight down you could pack a suitcase in a suitcase and then have that to send it back home in.



Thanks Kathy.  It likely would fit in a suitcase but that would mean bringing a third suitcase plus at least one carry on we fill with food.  That may be a little too much to deal with at the airport plus worrying it all will fit in the trunk of our car.  It's an option to keep on the table though.   



eliza61 said:


> another tale from the strange universe of Eliza, sid and Rizzo the rat.
> 
> So, as many of you know we're "city folk" so every morning before I go to work I have to walk "hobbes, the dog"  Since it still dark early in the morning, I naturally have safety concerns that I keep in mind.
> 
> To that end, my sister suggested I get a can of "bear spray", Because  we all know that when it comes to bear sightings mid town Manhattan and Center city Philadelphia is right up there with Yellowstone.  LOL   (Bear spray is supposedly a bit stronger than pepper spray but the supposed big advantage is that it shoots further, so you can get "Boo-Boo the bad guy before he gets close)
> 
> Anyhoo,
> Take Hobbes out this morning. Put on my white parka.   in my left pocket I stick my house keys, in my right pocket I stick the can of Bear spray and two plastic supermarket bags to clean up (hey, gotta be a good neighbor.  LOL)
> 
> So we're walking along, he's sniffing, I'm complaining because he's smelling every blade of grass and he finally does his thing.
> I stick my hand in my pocket to grab the plastic bag, forgetting the can has a push button not a trigger spray and immediately MACE my pockets and leg.
> 
> Did I mention that the coat was white and this stuff sprays bright orange!!
> 
> of course I'm gagging all the way home from the smell.
> 
> 
> If I had two extra quarters to rub together I would be at the lodge tonight!!
> 
> Feel free to laugh now.



I admit just like Granny I also did     .        Your life certainly is an adventure!


----------



## jimmytammy

Dad
Thanks for calling out Granny on the Mine Train incident...its all starting to make sense now.  Granny, I understand the ride is a bit too short for such a long line, but setting it ablaze, c'mon now, _really_

Eliza
That is way too funny  Thats an un-*bear*able load to have to *bear*  Word of advice, dont take that stuff into Country Bear Jamboree, Big Al won't take too kind too it!!  And I would hate to see you *bear*ly make it out of there!!
(Ok Bear jokes over with now)


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Granny*  now that you are in the suspect data base, with just about anything that happens at The World Jimmy and I may suspect that you have some type of involvement.  You can always send Jimmy and I a PM to let us know ahead of time; that way one of us will know. 

(Good to see you both, too!)


----------



## Corinne

*Granny*, *Di & Dad* sounds like you all had great vacations!  I've been busy with the new job and I've barely thought about our December trip (I know that sounds crazy but it's true!)

Anyway,  I came home tonight and our waitlist came thru for Friday night so we have all 5 nights at VWL


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> *Granny*, *Di & Dad* sounds like you all had great vacations!  I've been busy with the new job and I've barely thought about our December trip (I know that sounds crazy but it's true!)
> 
> Anyway,  I came home tonight and our waitlist came thru for Friday night so we have all 5 nights at VWL



Congrats Corinne!  We were hoping my nephew and his wife could make it in Dec but can't so I let a studio go that included the 5th a little earlier today.  Perhaps you got that one!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> *Granny*, *Di & Dad* sounds like you all had great vacations!  I've been busy with the new job and I've barely thought about our December trip (I know that sounds crazy but it's true!)
> 
> Anyway,  I came home tonight and our waitlist came thru for Friday night so we have all 5 nights at VWL


Updated Page 1.


----------



## jimmytammy

Woot woot Corinne!!


----------



## Kathymford

Hi Groupies!!

I would like to interrupt your regularly scheduled VWL broadcast to talk about me. HA. So, I am here at OKW in a GIANT 1 bedroom for just two people. LOL. And let me just say, Oh My Goodness! Is this how the other half lives in 1-bedrooms? I need more points STAT! I think it might be bigger than my condo at home...maybe not, but it definitely has less clutter! It truly is gigantic and feels like such a waste on just two people. 

We are in building 32 in Turtle Pond for those of you familiar with this resort and while it's a bit further away from Hospitality House than I would like, especially when the bus dropped us off LAST last night, I can't deny that this place is gorgeous and peaceful. 

I did have a question for you all though in regards to when to call and get things resolved. I noticed the refrigerator is extremely loud when the motor is running. Is that normal? Oh, and I just noticed that the recycle bin was never emptied from the previous guests. That's a boo. 

In the meantime, I will sit here with my coffee on my giant balcony overlooking some sort of body of water and part of the golf course. Go ahead DBF, you sleep in a little.  

Your VWL programming may continue now.


----------



## DiznyDi

OK, so we're back.  What a wonderful time we had.  But to echo Granny's sentiments, 'We need a vacation'!  We get accustomed to traveling by ourselves and adding family members takes on a new dimension.  We thoroughly enjoyed our time spent with our kids and I'd do it again in a heartbeat but...... What a great surprise to find in my delivery of accumulated mail our Magical Express info for our December stay.

Corinne - so glad some pixie dust fell on you!  We'll have to arrange a meet.

 so Eliza, does that stuff wash out? Or have you indeed ruined your parka?  Sad.....but really funny!

I've only read the current page, but will go back and catch up later.

Some highlights of our trip:
-Our kids were so excited that they arrived a day early and were able to spend 1 day/night with us club level at AKL.

-All of my requests were met for our 2 bedroom lock-off at the Lodge.  Kids were able to be Flag Family!  Unfortunately our 'room ready' text was never sent.  The bellman was able to get us into our room well after 9:30 PM because the Magic Bands didn't work.  Quick fix at the front desk and all was good.  Kids were able to stay in the lock-off portion so didn't have to move.  They start their way home tomorrow

-We participated in the Sunrise Safari at Animal Kingdom with a buffet breakfast following at Pizzafari.  A wonderful experience with lots of animals.  Our guide informed us that this is being discontinued at the end of the year.

-We shook the hand that shook the hand of Walt Disney himself!  While standing in line waiting for the Hoop De Do Revue to start, DDad struck up a conversation with the man in front of us; a 40 yr. retired Disney veteran that was pretty far up the corporate ladder

-I responded to the email immediately and secured seats for us to see the prerelease of Big Hero 6.  Free popcorn and drinks.  A photo op at the end and these really cool 3-D glasses!  All phones and recording media were secured by Disney personnel.  This made our kids just a little nervous turning in their new iphone6's

-The Halloween party was a great time, as always.  The entire week's partys were sold out.  I believe they sell 25000 tickets?  While waiting for the parade to start, our daughter hears her name called out - sitting in front of us is one of her nurses!  Small world.  We ended up being on the same flight on the way home.

-The Fantasmic dinner package now has seating in the center section of the theatre - so much nicer/better than the side section where we have previously been seated

-Wonderful meeting up with Granny and Mrs Granny at TOWL!  We will have to do this again some time!

-Ranger Ken assures us the WL pool will open on time.  We did receive passes loaded onto our Magic Bands for Blizzard Beach at checkin but never did use them.

I think that about covers the highlights.  I'll try to get a few photos posted this evening.  

Enjoy your day, Groupies!


----------



## jimmytammy

Kathy
Glad you are enjoying OKW, we love the 1 beds there.  I would call about the fridge.  Enjoy!!

Di
Sounds like a great time was had...now do tell a little more about the man who knew Uncle Walt


----------



## Corinne

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Congrats Corinne!  We were hoping my nephew and his wife could make it in Dec but can't so I let a studio go that included the 5th a little earlier today.  Perhaps you got that one!!



Oh my gosh!!! It may have been!!Thanks!!!


----------



## Corinne

sleepydog25 said:


> Updated Page 1.



Wow, I didn't even have to ask! Such service! Thanks *Sleepy!*




jimmytammy said:


> Woot woot Corinne!!



I know, it's the little things, right *Jimmy*!!??

*Di* sounds like you had a great trip, I forgot you were heading back in a few weeks! Will PM you soon, we have to meet!!


----------



## Lisa P.

Crazycatlady has posted a ton more photos of our beloved Wilderness Lodge and Villas, starting with post 2305 on page 154 of the WL Photo Thread.

These new photos are actually from her trip last year, when the Lodge first put up their Christmas decorations for the season while she was there.  

<huge, smiling sigh>  So, so beautiful!


----------



## Granny

Lisa P. said:


> Crazycatlady has posted a ton more photos of our beloved Wilderness Lodge and Villas, starting with post 2305 on page 154 of the WL Photo Thread.
> 
> These new photos are actually from her trip last year, when the Lodge first put up their Christmas decorations for the season while she was there.
> 
> <huge, smiling sigh>  So, so beautiful!



Lisa....thanks so much for posting and for the link. Yes, those photos are really beautiful.

Unfortunately, they remind me how poorly Disney handled the VWL rehab when I see how well the theming is carried out in the WL rooms.  Carved animal bedposts, themed lighting...ah, such a shame they couldn't do that in the VWL rooms.  Oh well.


----------



## wildernessDad

Any VWL Groupies going to the DVC Condo Meeting on December 11?  I'm going to try to go.  You can RSVP for it now on the Member's Website.

Btw only 34 days until that date, the day of the Condo Meeting and the day I step into our beloved lodge!  Woo hoo!


----------



## sleepydog25

wildernessDad said:


> Any VWL Groupies going to the DVC Condo Meeting on December 11?  I'm going to try to go.  You can RSVP for it now on the Member's Website.
> 
> Btw only 34 days until that date, the day of the Condo Meeting and the day I step into our beloved lodge!  Woo hoo!


Sigh.  Haven't been to the World for the holidays since 2011.  Won't likely get back for another year.  Have extra fun for me!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> Any VWL Groupies going to the DVC Condo Meeting on December 11?  I'm going to try to go.  You can RSVP for it now on the Member's Website.  Btw only 34 days until that date, the day of the Condo Meeting and the day I step into our beloved lodge!  Woo hoo!



I've signed up to go although I did that last year but then decided we were having too much fun doing other things.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I've signed up to go although I did that last year but then decided we were having too much fun doing other things.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> You, too?!  Heaping envy on me, I see. . .  I think there'll be enough Groupies there for a quorum.



Haha - sorry about that Sleepy but yes! VWL seems like a most excellent place to be in December!


----------



## DiznyDi

JT, the gentleman DDad and I were in line with was in Disney Entertainment.  The Hoop De Do Revue was 'his baby'.  His name is Gene - if he offered a last name, it is no longer in my memory banks   His wife, Miss Becky, was part of the cast at one time.  Lovely to meet them and spend a few minutes in conversation .  Their son did a great job as one of the current cast!

DDad and I have made reservations to attend the Annual Mtg.  We've not been to Coronado Springs so will take this opportunity to explore the resort and grounds.

Looks like quite a few of us will be at the Lodge in early Dec.  Anyone up for a meet?  TOWL, Carolwood Pacific Room, Territory Lounge?

Kathymford, glad you're enjoying OKW!  We enjoy Saratoga Springs for its expanse and quietness, too.  Seeing the boats on the canal and looking out over the golf course is very relaxing.

Enjoy your week-end, Groupies!


----------



## horselover

Corinne said:


> Anyway,  I came home tonight and our waitlist came thru for Friday night so we have all 5 nights at VWL



Woo Hoo!  



Kathymford said:


> Hi Groupies!!
> 
> I would like to interrupt your regularly scheduled VWL broadcast to talk about me. HA. So, I am here at OKW in a GIANT 1 bedroom for just two people. LOL. And let me just say, Oh My Goodness! Is this how the other half lives in 1-bedrooms? I need more points STAT! I think it might be bigger than my condo at home...maybe not, but it definitely has less clutter! It truly is gigantic and feels like such a waste on just two people.
> 
> We are in building 32 in Turtle Pond for those of you familiar with this resort and while it's a bit further away from Hospitality House than I would like, especially when the bus dropped us off LAST last night, I can't deny that this place is gorgeous and peaceful.
> 
> I did have a question for you all though in regards to when to call and get things resolved. I noticed the refrigerator is extremely loud when the motor is running. Is that normal? Oh, and I just noticed that the recycle bin was never emptied from the previous guests. That's a boo.
> 
> In the meantime, I will sit here with my coffee on my giant balcony overlooking some sort of body of water and part of the golf course. Go ahead DBF, you sleep in a little.
> 
> Your VWL programming may continue now.



LOVE the 1 BRs at OKW!  I wish all the 1 BRs looked like that.  When I was down in Oct. I had breakfast at Olivias one morning & took a walk around the grounds.  Called DH & said we really need to stay here again soon!  I have no idea when that will be since every trip seems to either be BCV for F&W or VWL for Christmas but it is a great resort.  

Hopefully your frig issues have been resolved.  Enjoy the rest of your trip!



DiznyDi said:


> -Ranger Ken assures us the WL pool will open on time.  We did receive passes loaded onto our Magic Bands for Blizzard Beach at checkin but never did use them.



Welcome back Di & Dad!  Your trip does sound like it was lots of fun.  I know I'm in the minority here but I would be thrilled if the pool was still not ready by Christmas & we got BB passes.  If the weather is warm enough we hit a water park on Christmas day.   Free passes would be awesome.  We never use the main pool anyway.  I know it's not going to happen but I would be fine with that.



sleepydog25 said:


> Sigh.  Haven't been to the World for the holidays since 2011.  Won't likely get back for another year.  Have extra fun for me!



       Maybe we'll see you in 2015!  No one ever seems to be there when we are though.          Stupid school schedule!    

Speaking of Christmas trips I'm already thinking about 2015 (yes there's something wrong with me!) & realize we don't have enough points.   Those Christmas trips are a point killer.  I don't suppose anyone here has 2015 points they don't need & want to transfer?  I'm looking for around 125.  If by chance anyone does send me a PM.

And in other trip news just booked our F&W trip for next year this morning.  Feel free to add to the vacation calendar Sly!  Oct. 8-13 at BCV.

Enjoy the weekend groupies!


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Speaking of Christmas trips I'm already thinking about 2015 (yes there's something wrong with me!) & realize we don't have enough points.   Those Christmas trips are a point killer.  I don't suppose anyone here has 2015 points they don't need & want to transfer?  I'm looking for around 125.  If by chance anyone does send me a PM.
> 
> And in other trip news just booked our F&W trip for next year this morning.  Feel free to add to the vacation calendar Sly!  Oct. 8-13 at BCV.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend groupies!


Updated!  Nothing wrong with thinking about a Christmas 2015 trip--we've been doing it for months!


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> Updated!  Nothing wrong with thinking about a Christmas 2015 trip--we've been doing it for months!



Thanks!  Good news too.  I found someone to transfer me some 2015 VWL points so I'm all set for next year.   It's a disease!     

Corrine - I noticed we overlap a day in May & we're both at BCV!            A meet this time for sure.    Missing Di & Dad yet again by a few days.


----------



## DiznyDi

Julie, we may - and thats a very B-I-G may, get to see you in October.  Our kids have decided they want to go again next year and have decided on early Oct.  Definite date TBA.  So, just maybe this will work out.  We'll have to wait and see.  So glad you got your needed points!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday MaryJ & twinmom108!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Some pictures from our trip:



Epcot Food and Wine Festival




Magic Kingdom



 


Pumpkin Carving by Lodge CM's




Pool renovation at the Lodge




And just like that, overnight the Christmas decorations came out!


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday MaryJ & twinmom108!!!!

Hope it is a good one.


----------



## DiznyDi

Wishing *MaryJ* and *twinmom108* a very *Happy Birthday!*


----------



## twinmom108

Thank you for the Birthday Greeting & wishes!!!  I don't post very often on the WL groupies thread so I appreciate your thoughtfulness even more!!  I am having a wonderful & blessed day & you all made it even more special.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Granny

twinmom108 said:


> Thank you for the Birthday Greeting & wishes!!!  I don't post very often on the WL groupies thread so I appreciate your thoughtfulness even more!!  I am having a wonderful & blessed day & you all made it even more special.  Thanks so much!



*Sharon*....Happy Birthday wishes to you as well!  

...and it's not about how often you post here, you are always welcome.   Of course, if you want to stick around a bit, that's cool too!


----------



## Granny

*And HAPPY BIRTHDAY to MaryJ!!!*


----------



## Granny

DiznyDi said:


> Some pictures from our trip:




Di...great pictures, thanks for sharing!  They had the BWV pumpkins on display as well in the lobby...






And the CM's really did a nice job on several of them:
















I think this one was the winner:










And of course we had to get one last picture of the Sorcerer's Hat before it goes away:


----------



## sleepydog25

Good morning, Groupies, and a tip of my hat to all those who serve and have served in the Armed Forces.  It's a huge commitment to sign on the dotted line and to take the oath.  Like many, I'd prefer this day to be not only a national holiday, but one where we dispense with sales, bargains, and glib tongues to truly focus on those who have given so much.  Of course, I believe in fairies, too.  

On another note, I am very, very, very saddened this morning. . .  I am STILL not going to WDW in December; however, currently 14 Groupies and their families ARE, with a clear dozen of them actually staying at our beloved Lodge.  Again, I am NOT one of them (nor is *Luv*).  

That is all.


----------



## twinklebug

DiznyDi said:


> Wishing *MaryJ* and *twinmom108* a very *Happy Birthday!*



I'm late to the party, again! 
Happy Birthday Twinmom108!
Happy Birthday Mary! 

I hope you each had a wonderful day 



sleepydog25 said:


> Good morning, Groupies, and a tip of my hat to all those who serve and have served in the Armed Forces.  It's a huge commitment to sign on the dotted line and to take the oath.  Like many, I'd prefer this day to be not only a national holiday, but one where we dispense with sales, bargains, and glib tongues to truly focus on those who have given so much.  Of course, I believe in fairies, too.
> 
> On another note, I am very, very, very saddened this morning. . .  I am STILL not going to WDW in December; however, currently 14 Groupies and their families ARE, with a clear dozen of them actually staying at our beloved Lodge.  Again, I am NOT one of them (nor is *Luv*).
> 
> That is all.



D'aw. You can remove us from the December list too. I had moved our trip to the heat of Independence day 2015 some time back (when my sister asked when our next trip was, and that she'd like to duplicate the one we had this year) Happy travels to the other 13 families going though! Our Disney hearts will be with you all.



Granny said:


> Di...great pictures, thanks for sharing!  They had the BWV pumpkins on display as well in the lobby...



Love the shots of BWV and the pumpkins, thank you for sharing this and the Sorcerer's hat Granny. (Some of those are so elaborate, I can't imagine how they're being held together... says the gal who travels with duct tape)

All but the first of my trips with my kids had the hat as the focal point, and that first trip, there really was nothing to do there with a 4yo other than the playground and Back lot Tour that he wouldn't freak over. We have so many memories tied to the hat being there. I heard they are considering moving it to another location in the park. My bet is over by Fantasmic, where it fits the theme. That would be nice.


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> I heard they are considering moving it to another location in the park. My bet is over by Fantasmic, where it fits the theme. That would be nice.



*Twinklebug*...that would be nice...hard to believe they are just doing away with it altogether.  I wonder what the rationale is for pulling that down?  


*Sleepy*...I'm with you on making Veteran's Day more of an official holiday.  But most holidays are tied to union contracts or compensation schedules so if it became a holiday then something else would have to go.  Still, I am glad that current armed forces and veterans are being honored more often and more publicly than at any time in my memory (which goes back to the end of the Korean War).  While some of it rings of commercialism, there are many more tributes and honors for our armed forces than there has been in a long time...and it's way overdue. 

Oh, and I'm not going to be at WDW during the holidays either.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> *Sleepy*...I'm with you on making Veteran's Day more of an official holiday.  But most holidays are tied to union contracts or compensation schedules so if it became a holiday then something else would have to go.  Still, I am glad that current armed forces and veterans are being honored more often and more publicly than at any time in my memory (which goes back to the end of the Korean War).  While some of it rings of commercialism, there are many more tributes and honors for our armed forces than there has been in a long time...and it's way overdue.
> 
> Oh, and I'm not going to be at WDW during the holidays either.


You're just trying to make me feel better, *Granny*. . .thanks!  
Yep, it's the commercialism that gets me since it goes hand-in-hand with the recognition.  "Thanks for your service and dedication, armed forces!  Speaking of forces, we'll have an army of sales people to help you find just that right car to celebrate your freedom to drive."  That kind of, well, crap.  I, too, am happy to see the respect and honor given to vets, however.


----------



## jimmytammy

I am a bit late on Veterans Day, but I too would like to thank all those who have served or still serve to this day, to allow us to remain a free people who can live our lives as we see fit.


----------



## jerseygal

jimmytammy said:
			
		

> I am a bit late on Veterans Day, but I too would like to thank all those who have served or still serve to this day, to allow us to remain a free people who can live our lives as we see fit.



I am late too. THANK YOU to all for serving our country!


----------



## PrincessesX3

Newest member here!  So excited to join this club. Just booked our first trip as a DVC MEMBER!


----------



## sleepydog25

PrincessesX3 said:


> Newest member here!  So excited to join this club. Just booked our first trip as a DVC MEMBER!


Welcome to our happy Groupies, umm, group!  We're always excited to see newbies come aboard as you quickly become part of the friendly family.  Pull up a rocker, sit a spell, grab your favorite libation, and join in (spittoon optional).  

If you're interested, let me know your dates and I can enter your trip on our first page--either let me know here or via PM only if you want.  Same goes for birthdays and anniversaries, though *jimmytammy* is the person to inform for those.  Above all, feel free to jump right in and get to know us (as we get to know you).  Honestly, you'd be hard-pressed to find a friendlier, more compassionate group anywhere.  

Again, welcome!  Drop in often, and if you have any questions regarding our beloved Lodge, you've come to the right place.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies PrincessesX3!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Does anyone know if the business center at CR is open on Sat.?  Question #2.  Anyone know who WL uses for shipping these days?  Is it still FedEx?  I'm wondering if we did a pre-paid return shipping label from FedEx before we left home if we could just drop that at concierge the morning we leave.  I'm not quite sure how to go about finding the answers to these questions but figured I'd start here.  Thanks!



Julie, the CR convention business center is open 8 to 5 on both Saturday's and Sunday's.

I made a quick trip to WL but had to run (so I wouldn't miss my 7DMT FP  ) and didn't get a chance to ask about the fed ex shipping.


----------



## PrincessesX3

My dates are August 16-27th. We are excited! Thank you sleepydog


----------



## sleepydog25

PrincessesX3 said:


> My dates are August 16-27th. We are excited! Thank you sleepydog


----------



## Corinne

horselover said:


> Thanks!  Good news too.  I found someone to transfer me some 2015 VWL points so I'm all set for next year.   It's a disease!
> 
> Corrine - I noticed we overlap a day in May & we're both at BCV!            A meet this time for sure.    Missing Di & Dad yet again by a few days.



*Julie-* yay!!!!

*Di & Dad-*change your dates! Hehe


----------



## wildernessDad

PrincessesX3 said:


> Newest member here!  So excited to join this club. Just booked our first trip as a DVC MEMBER!



Welcome!


----------



## wildernessDad

This is so cool.  We got to make a reservation and order in advance for lunch at Be Our Guest Restaurant!  Got an email from 'Disney Destinations' and placed our order yesterday.  We loved having lunch at BoG before and it's even better now with this pre-order.  Just  22 days until vacation!  Woo hoo!


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Julie, the CR convention business center is open 8 to 5 on both Saturday's and Sunday's.
> 
> I made a quick trip to WL but had to run (so I wouldn't miss my 7DMT FP  ) and didn't get a chance to ask about the fed ex shipping.



Thank you Kathy!!!!  You rock!!!!!                 Worst case I know now I can get over there on Sat. or Sun. & just use UPS to ship home.  I'll call the resort & find out about leaving a prepaid FedEx box with bell services.

I don't know if anyone here is in the web design business but if you are I have tremendous respect for you!            I'm in the process of designing a new website.  I decided to do it myself.    Good lord it's a ton of work!  Just deciding on the right colors to use is a project.    It will be great when it's completed I'm sure but for now it's a pain in the butt!              I do at least have the bones of it up.  Decided on colors.  home page, about us, & contact page done.  It's the rest of the content that is going to take a ton of time.  But I suppose when it's done I can add web designer to my list of accomplishments.     

Counting down until our Christmas stay!   I so miss our home.  2 years is too long between stays.


----------



## MaryJ

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday MaryJ & twinmom108!!!!





twokats said:


> Happy Birthday MaryJ & twinmom108!!!!
> 
> Hope it is a good one.





DiznyDi said:


> Wishing *MaryJ* and *twinmom108* a very *Happy Birthday!*





Granny said:


> *And HAPPY BIRTHDAY to MaryJ!!!*





twinklebug said:


> I'm late to the party, again!
> Happy Birthday Twinmom108!
> Happy Birthday Mary!
> 
> I hope you each had a wonderful day



Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes. I was at my DD's house on my birthday helping to take care of my newest DGD, born on November 5th (an early birthday gift for me), and this is my first time on the boards in weeks. We actually left WDW on that same day, and knowing that there would be a new DGD for me to meet.well, let's just say it was the first time I wasn't sad about leaving WDW! Of course, it also helps to know that we will be there again Dec. 15-21 and staying at the best Christmas resort on propertyVWL!


----------



## sleepydog25

Busy we must be. Bottom of page not let I. Cold is it. Amused not am I. Other Groupies doing how?


----------



## twokats

sleepydog25 said:


> Busy we must be. Bottom of page not let I. Cold is it. Amused not am I. Other Groupies doing how?



Oh Sleepy, so glad you caught us and brought us back up!!!

I know since I have been back from vacation I have just been playing catchup with life in general.  We have been hit with unusually cold weather for Texas in November, nothing like some of the rest of you are or will have, but remember my part of Texas panics at one flake of snow.  Which we did have a light snowfall Sunday night, which was very early in the season for us and quite a few days of 40ish days.  November is usually in the mid 60's for us.  

So now that I have the weather off my chest, I hope those of you that are dealing with snow and equally cold weather have a good week as we get prepared for the upcoming holidays.


----------



## jimmytammy

MaryJ
Congratulations on your new addition to the family!  I know you are one proud Grandma.  Hopefully, we are are a few years away from it(for my DD and DSL sake, not ours), but we are looking forward to those days.

Sleepy
The cold air is tough for sure.  Way to cold for our neck of the woods this early

twokats
Glad you are getting back to some normalcy.  Love my vacations, but it turns life upside down...in a good way though, wouldnt have it any other way


----------



## sleepydog25

No, JT, not a fan of below zero windchills which we had for two nights and mornings.  Thankfully, we have two new Mitsubishi ductless heaters which work way better than our gas-insert heater in the fireplace which had been our main source of heat. . .for a 23-foot cathedral ceiling.  

I can attest to the wonderfulness of being a grandparent, though somewhere along the way, I gained a few more years in age than I'd realized.    I mean, I'm just a youngster myself. . .


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Busy we must be. Bottom of page not let I. Cold is it. Amused not am I. Other Groupies doing how?



*Yodadog*...yes, quiet it has been...I guess many Groupies eagerly anticipating a holiday trip to WDW.  Looking forward to reports, mini meets and of course lots of pictures!  

I think everyone is in the "is it really only 35 days until Christmas" panic mode. 

At least I know we are...heavy into the interior holiday decorating and all six of the first floor trees are up, though not decorated.  The only fully decorated tree is the Disney tree in our hearth room, and it is looking great as always!

Hoping this finds all Groupies healthy and happy this holiday season.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> *Yodadog*...yes, quiet it has been...I guess many Groupies eagerly anticipating a holiday trip to WDW. Looking forward to reports, mini meets and of course lots of pictures!
> 
> I think everyone is in the "is it really only 35 days until Christmas" panic mode.
> 
> At least I know we are...heavy into the interior holiday decorating and all six of the first floor trees are up, though not decorated. The only fully decorated tree is the Disney tree in our hearth room, and it is looking great as always!
> 
> Hoping this finds all Groupies healthy and happy this holiday season.


Six trees?  Just first floor?!  I looked for a fainting smilie but didn't find one.    I had our deck decorated two weekends ago when the weather was mild, but I won't light them until post-Thanksgiving.  A Disney tree, huh?  Hmm.  I'll be *luv *would like that.


----------



## jimmytammy

We are a 2 tree family, but like Granny, one of them is a Disney tree.  Got to have that

We are headed to High Point, NC today(furniture capital of the South)to a Craftsman Christmas show.  Always fun this time of year to take in this type of thing, helps in the spirit of it all.  We have been listening to Christmas music on XM for over a week now, saw Kirk Camerons new Saving Christmas movie last weekend(not a great storyline, but very meaningful).  Great explaining of symbols and tying lots together.

The how bad have you got it bug has hit us...again!!  Bout a week after getting back from cruise/WDW in Oct. I told Tammy we need to plan an impromptu trip soon, so we are headed back Dec. 8-12(flying to the area on the 5th, staying a few nights in Clermont with Brad, Tearsa and Mikayla, our friends from MI who relocated a few yrs ago).  So between our Feb-Mar 2 week trip, me and T going on our anniv. in May, impromptu trip to AKV in Aug., Fantasy Cruise/BWV in Oct. and now this one, this will be our 1st time getting 5 trips in one year.  I think we had done 4 once.

Wishing we could have worked it out to be there when wfc4life and sechem32 were there(we will be OTW home 2 days before they arrive)but CaptD and I have a unit to finish the 16th at work, and I knew that weekend and couple days leading up to completion would be critical.  But I can assure you, we are in planning mode with them for May right now

Looking forward to a possible meet with fellow groupies in Dec.  DiznyDi is working her magic right now


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Six trees?  Just first floor?!  I looked for a fainting smilie but didn't find one.    I had our deck decorated two weekends ago when the weather was mild, but I won't light them until post-Thanksgiving.  A Disney tree, huh?  Hmm.  I'll be *luv *would like that.



Sleepy...here's that smilie you were looking for!   It's really not that bad with all the trees, though the neighbors do tend to make fun of us a lot (in good spirit).  

We have three "themed" trees and our tree acquisition seems to have grown over the years such that our Christmas decorations take up the bulk of our storage space in the house.  So we tend to put them up early and leave them up through January 6.  



jimmytammy said:


> We are a 2 tree family, but like Granny, one of them is a Disney tree.  Got to have that



Yep, one of our trip traditions is buying an ornament for the Disney tree.  We were doing pretty well until Mrs Granny decided that the new Princess Shoe ornaments were just so cute and we ended up with a bunch of those this year.   Oh well, 'tis the season.


----------



## MaryJ

We have always had a fresh cut tree for Christmas and have placed it in our living room. Just last year I told DH I wanted to get an artificial tree to put in our basement family room since that is where we spend most of our evenings anyway. I decided to theme it as my Disney tree. Several years ago, when our DD was doing the college program, she bought a sleeve of the small Mickey shaped ornaments and personalized all of them with our family names. When our first granddaughter was born, I bought a second sleeve so we could add her to the tree. I have taken that sleeve back to WDW two times and will take it again next month to add our fifth and sixth grandchildren to the tree. Now if I could just find a good Disney tree topper.


----------



## DiznyDi

Boy, all this talk of Christmas trees is making me think I should get mine out 
With our kids out of the house and no grandkids yet and with our annual December trip to WDW, we no longer do lots of Christmas decorating.  DDad will attest to the Christmas that we had a blow-up Mickey in the living room as our tree.  I have a fully decorated 4 ft tree that we'll put up.  It's cute.  I add several 'ornaments' to it each year.  I've collected leather COACH keychains for years.  They are now on display on my little tree.

When our children were young, we always had a real tree.  But as allergies and asthma came into our world things changed and a permanent tree became our norm.

Granny, would love to see some pictures of all those trees!  The storage for everything must take quite a bit of space.  I can only imagine.....

For any Groupies that would like the opportunity to get together and put a face to the name on the internet, we're planning to meet at the TOWL on Dec. 11th 8:30ish PM.  Wishes is at 9:30 that night.  It will be fun to get acquainted with one another.

JT, this is a 5-trip year for me, too.  Who would have thought....  Most unusual.  I will have to stay home at some point.  The old 'point' well is beginning to dry up.

We've had cold temperatures and lots of snow all week.  Today is to get into the 40's with rain!  Enjoy your week-end Groupies!


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> *Yodadog*...yes, quiet it has been...I guess many Groupies eagerly anticipating a holiday trip to WDW.  Looking forward to reports, mini meets and of course lots of pictures!
> 
> I think everyone is in the "is it really only 35 days until Christmas" panic mode.
> 
> At least I know we are...heavy into the interior holiday decorating and all six of the first floor trees are up, though not decorated.  The only fully decorated tree is the Disney tree in our hearth room, and it is looking great as always!
> 
> Hoping this finds all Groupies healthy and happy this holiday season.



6 trees??!!!  Holy Moly!       (I think this was the smiley you were looking for Sly!).      Your house sure does have the Christmas spirit!  Pictures would be lovely.     



jimmytammy said:


> We are headed to High Point, NC today(furniture capital of the South)to a Craftsman Christmas show.  Always fun this time of year to take in this type of thing, helps in the spirit of it all.  We have been listening to Christmas music on XM for over a week now, saw Kirk Camerons new Saving Christmas movie last weekend(not a great storyline, but very meaningful).  Great explaining of symbols and tying lots together.
> 
> The how bad have you got it bug has hit us...again!!  Bout a week after getting back from cruise/WDW in Oct. I told Tammy we need to plan an impromptu trip soon, so we are headed back Dec. 8-12(flying to the area on the 5th, staying a few nights in Clermont with Brad, Tearsa and Mikayla, our friends from MI who relocated a few yrs ago).  So between our Feb-Mar 2 week trip, me and T going on our anniv. in May, impromptu trip to AKV in Aug., Fantasy Cruise/BWV in Oct. and now this one, this will be our 1st time getting 5 trips in one year.  I think we had done 4 once.
> 
> Wishing we could have worked it out to be there when wfc4life and sechem32 were there(we will be OTW home 2 days before they arrive)but CaptD and I have a unit to finish the 16th at work, and I knew that weekend and couple days leading up to completion would be critical.  But I can assure you, we are in planning mode with them for May right now
> 
> Looking forward to a possible meet with fellow groupies in Dec.  DiznyDi is working her magic right now



The Christmas show sounds like fun.  Enjoy!   

Looks like I'm going to get the opportunity to meet wfc4life and sechem32 in Dec.!           We overlap a day & we're already making plans to meet on 12/20.  I certainly helps that we're both at the Lodge.   Congrats on booking your bonus trip!              What dates are you planning for May?  Maybe we'll overlap.  I'll be there 5/13-17 at BCV.

Have a good weekend all!


----------



## jimmytammy

Di
I say lets stretch it out in 2015 and go for sixWe are hoping to fly to England in Aug to see Ts brother and his family, so extra trips will be out for us, but we are hoping to slip in a end of year 2015 WDW trip.

Horselover
We will be there May 11-22 at BLT.  Our DD will be with us since her DH will be deployed.  A meet would be great!


----------



## ottawagreg

Good Morning Groupies!

We are on the clock now.  30 days until we return home.  Today is the deadline for our customized magic bands.  Do you think I will regret going with the pink one?  It seemed like a good idea at the time.  Not sure what this trip will be like considering the crush of people.  We have never been to the castle at Christmas.

We may see 50 degrees here in N. Illinois.  Maybe I can walk walk nine holes.  Enjoy your weekend.

Greg


----------



## wildernessDad

14 days until Kidani, 18 days until our beloved lodge!  Woo hoo!


----------



## tea pot

Granny said:


> *Yodadog*
> At least I know we are...*heavy into the interior holiday decorating and all six* *of the first floor trees are up,* though not decorated.  The only fully decorated tree is the Disney tree in our hearth room, and it is looking great as always!
> Hoping this finds all Groupies healthy and happy this holiday season.



As Always Granny I'm impressed 



jimmytammy said:


> We are a 2 tree family, but like Granny, one of them is a Disney tree.  Got to have that


Two trees for us too.
We added the second Disney Tree when the Family tree was covered in so much Disney
 and we wanted a second tree up stairs it was a perfect solution. 
This year does present a challenge we have a new kitty 
(adopted from a shelter) his name is Shenanigans and boy does he 
live up to it !!  Only Unbreakable ornaments on the tree this year

Oh and by the Way Hello Groupies 
How are all of you doing?
Sorry I just pop in and out like a lost puppy but
It make my heart smile to see that you are all still here
It's like coming home.


----------



## horselover

Good evening groupie friends.  Can someone please help a fellow groupie out?  I searched the thread but can't find it.  I know there's a map floating around out there that shows room numbers for all the floors at the villas.  I know someone on this thread shared it.  Granny maybe?  Can someone point me in the right direction where I might find it?  I need to refresh my memory on some room numbers so I can call in my request this week.  And yes I know it's not guaranteed but we've been pretty lucky with our requests.  We'll see if our luck holds for this trip.       

Thanks!

Edit:  Nevermind!  Finally found one on Google.


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> Good evening groupie friends.  Can someone please help a fellow groupie out?  I searched the thread but can't find it.  I know there's a map floating around out there that shows room numbers for all the floors at the villas.  I know someone on this thread shared it.  Granny maybe?  Can someone point me in the right direction where I might find it?  I need to refresh my memory on some room numbers so I can call in my request this week.  And yes I know it's not guaranteed but we've been pretty lucky with our requests.  We'll see if our luck holds for this trip.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Edit:  Nevermind!  Finally found one on Google.



Glad you found it...'cause I don't have it!  

Good luck with the requests.


----------



## Granny

Groupies...a little prayer request if you are so inclined.  My town (St. Louis) is in lockdown mode anticipating the grand jury announcement on whether a police officer will be indicted for the shooting of a teenager in the suburb of Ferguson.  Riots are anticipated and the National Guard and Army Delta forces have been called in.  We are all praying for a non-violent evening but bracing ourselves for the worst.  May all be safe and unharmed throughout this process.  Thanks.


----------



## DiznyDi

Granny I didn't know you were so close to Ferguson.  I'm geographically challenged.   We're waiting to hear something about this too.  But as yet - nothing.  Prayers sent heavenward for you and your community.


----------



## Granny

Thanks Di. Yes we are waiting for the decision. Honestly don't know what the grand jury will announce. 

As for geographically challenged, it's very understandable since all they say is Ferguson. I think the St Louis chamber of commerce is behind that. .


----------



## ottawagreg

Granny said:


> Groupies...a little prayer request if you are so inclined.  My town (St. Louis) is in lockdown mode anticipating the grand jury announcement on whether a police officer will be indicted for the shooting of a teenager in the suburb of Ferguson.  Riots are anticipated and the National Guard and Army Delta forces have been called in.  We are all praying for a non-violent evening but bracing ourselves for the worst.  May all be safe and unharmed throughout this process.  Thanks.



Granny,

My partner in biz has a newlywed daughter living there as well.  I have been praying for several days now.  I am putting you on the list as well.  God is good all the time, and your hope is in Him.

BTW.  To Horeselover or anyone else.  I have a pretty good map.  I may have posted here sometime ago.  Sorry I did not see your request soon enough.  What I have been doing is taking a printed copy with me.  I ask CM what is available at check in.  Look at the copy and request the best option at that time.  I can email to anyone that wants to have it.

greg


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny
Praying for you folks and all in the area


----------



## horselover

ottawagreg said:


> BTW.  To Horeselover or anyone else.  I have a pretty good map.  I may have posted here sometime ago.  Sorry I did not see your request soon enough.  What I have been doing is taking a printed copy with me.  I ask CM what is available at check in.  Look at the copy and request the best option at that time.  I can email to anyone that wants to have it.
> 
> greg



I'd love to see that!  I'll PM you my email.

Granny - so sorry about the looting & riots last night.  Very sad that it came to that.  It doesn't solve anything.

So here's a question for the group.  Flag family.  After trying to get the honor for years we were finally rewarded 2 years ago on Christmas Eve.  It was so special.  I'd love to do it again but I also know it's coveted.  Is it the right thing to do to ask if it's available during our trip or should I leave it for others since we've had the pleasure of already doing it once?


----------



## tea pot

horselover said:


> Granny - so sorry about the looting & riots last night.  Very sad that it came to that.  It doesn't solve anything.



Well said

*Granny* your family,your town and our country are in my prayers


----------



## Granny

DiznyDi said:


> Granny I didn't know you were so close to Ferguson.  I'm geographically challenged.   We're waiting to hear something about this too.  But as yet - nothing.  Prayers sent heavenward for you and your community.





ottawagreg said:


> Granny,
> 
> My partner in biz has a newlywed daughter living there as well.  I have been praying for several days now.  I am putting you on the list as well.  God is good all the time, and your hope is in Him.





jimmytammy said:


> Granny
> Praying for you folks and all in the area





horselover said:


> Granny - so sorry about the looting & riots last night.  Very sad that it came to that.  It doesn't solve anything.





tea pot said:


> *Granny* your family,your town and our country are in my prayers




Thank you all SO MUCH for the prayers.  My family is safe...we live about 15 miles from Ferguson and it was quiet in our area.  We do have an employee at work who lives there and he said the tear gas goes everywhere including inside his building.  Not much sleep for him though he has some scary footage on his phone showing that a lot of looting and police confrontations going on outside his window.  Too sad, indeed.


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> So here's a question for the group.  Flag family.  After trying to get the honor for years we were finally rewarded 2 years ago on Christmas Eve.  It was so special.  I'd love to do it again but I also know it's coveted.  Is it the right thing to do to ask if it's available during our trip or should I leave it for others since we've had the pleasure of already doing it once?



I don't know the proper protocol, but I don't see a problem with you requesting it.  In our many trips to WL/VWL we haven't had any luck with that and I think since it is usually DW & I these days I'll leave it for families.  If it is available, I don't think it would be "unkind" of you to request it again since it is such a hit and miss request in the first place.  Better that it should go to someone who really appreciates it instead of someone who just read about it on the internet.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Thank you all SO MUCH for the prayers.  My family is safe...we live about 15 miles from Ferguson and it was quiet in our area.  We do have an employee at work who lives there and he said the tear gas goes everywhere including inside his building.  Not much sleep for him though he has some amazing footage on his phone showing that a lot of looting and police confrontations going on outside his window.  Too sad, indeed.



I'm glad to here that you and those you know are all ok.    I was watching the San Fran news last night and they were having looting and vandalism going on in Oakland too.  It's all so sad and I'm praying that any more protests wherever they are take a more peaceful route.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Good evening groupie friends.  Can someone please help a fellow groupie out?  I searched the thread but can't find it.  I know there's a map floating around out there that shows room numbers for all the floors at the villas.  I know someone on this thread shared it.  Granny maybe?  Can someone point me in the right direction where I might find it?  I need to refresh my memory on some room numbers so I can call in my request this week.  And yes I know it's not guaranteed but we've been pretty lucky with our requests.  We'll see if our luck holds for this trip.         Thanks!  Edit:  Nevermind!  Finally found one on Google.



Did you find the map on DVC news?  That's similar or might be the same one that I saved awhile ago.  

For flag family I also don't think it's bad to request it again.  As Granny mentioned it seems to be very hit and miss to get it and still  I think that quite a few do it more than once.  We haven't asked about it since it's usually just been DH and I on our VWL stays but maybe we'll get the right group and give it a try sometime - it's always sounded like a special thing to do.


----------



## jimmytammy

Julie
We have been fortunate to be Flag Family on several occasions, and was able to share with some folks on here as well.  I think its fine to ask, and hope you are able to get it.  At one time, it seemed to be a hot topic, but these days, I dont hear much about it.  What I think was ladyluck for us, long trips, and asking as soon as we hit the door.  As Tammy was checking in, I was over at Guest Services asking.  Being FF so often was what really established our relationship with Ranger Stan.  So I say, go make some memories

Granny
Glad to hear you fared well with all the turmoil going on.  We have had some protests in our area, peaceful for the most part, though I heard of some minor issues.  Its our given right, as USA citizens to conduct these, but when it gets worse than the original reason that spurred it, well, its gone too far IMO.  With that said, I pray that our nation can heal, and draw closer to Him through it all.


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> I don't know the proper protocol, but I don't see a problem with you requesting it.  In our many trips to WL/VWL we haven't had any luck with that and I think since it is usually DW & I these days I'll leave it for families.  If it is available, I don't think it would be "unkind" of you to request it again since it is such a hit and miss request in the first place.  Better that it should go to someone who really appreciates it instead of someone who just read about it on the internet.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> For flag family I also don't think it's bad to request it again.  As Granny mentioned it seems to be very hit and miss to get it and still  I think that quite a few do it more than once.  We haven't asked about it since it's usually just been DH and I on our VWL stays but maybe we'll get the right group and give it a try sometime - it's always sounded like a special thing to do.





jimmytammy said:


> Julie
> We have been fortunate to be Flag Family on several occasions, and was able to share with some folks on here as well.  I think its fine to ask, and hope you are able to get it.  At one time, it seemed to be a hot topic, but these days, I dont hear much about it.  What I think was ladyluck for us, long trips, and asking as soon as we hit the door.  As Tammy was checking in, I was over at Guest Services asking.  Being FF so often was what really established our relationship with Ranger Stan.  So I say, go make some memories



Thanks for your input everyone.

Jimmy - I agree with your assessment that longer trips make the difference.  The time we finally got it was our 9 day trip & it was close to the end of the trip.  I think we'll have a good shot this year since it's another long trip.

Wishing all of my groupie friends a very Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## tea pot

Hello Groupies 

The pies are done the vegetables are cut and and ready
I'm thankful that our DD made it home safe from Florida.
and I'm thankful for all of you. 

Wishing you all a Blessed and Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## DiznyDi

Our kids are home to celebrate the holiday.  It's nice to have the family together. We spent some time this afternoon visiting with Rich's mom who is in assisted living.  Tomorrow is turkey with all the trimmings.  Wishing all of our Groupie friends a very Happy Thanksgiving Day!


Another vote for Flag Family!  Julie, I see no problem with your family having another opportunity, if available.  I hope you have beautiful sunny skies as you gaze over the World.


Hi tea pot!   So nice to see you!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hope everyone has a Happy Thanksgiving!!!!


----------



## Granny

*A very HAPPY THANKSGIVING to all!*







A wonderful day to count our many blessings.  I include each of you in that list.  



Enjoy!


----------



## Muushka

What a great post to follow!

*Happy Thanksgiving Groupies* 

*We do have much to be thankful for.*


----------



## sleepydog25

Hope all is well with the Groupies, and Happy Thanksgiving to all.  We lost power yesterday morning around 8 a.m., and we had none through the day and all last night.  Calls to the power company led us to believe we might not have power until tomorrow night ; however, power trucks came out around noon and restored us after 28 hours without power.    It's amazing how we take things like electricity for granted.  We have a basement with gas heat, a small kitchen, a bedroom, and a bathroom, so *luv* and I were fine, just discombobulated.  However, our discomfort was nothing compared to many in our country and around the world.  Anyway, all is well now, and though we are now substituting a small Thanksgiving with just each other for the group gathering originally planned in our subdivision, we're very content.

Blessings to all.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hello all!
Ive been absent since my return from my DCL/WDW trip on Nov 7. I came back pretty sick with a wicked cold so that didn't help. The rest was catching up with work and school. 

But stopping by to wish some of my favorite peeps a very Happy Thanksgiving!
Hope all is well and sorry about your power outage *Sleepy*---that is never a good thing!


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies, hope you all enjoyed a blessed day with family and friends.  I simply cannot believe this, but we have 8 more sleeps.....while I am eager to be back at WDW, especially to see the holiday decorations and celebrations, this time of year is just a little too crazy! I'm certainly not complaining though.


----------



## twokats

I hope everyone had a happy Thanksgiving and also had their fill of turkey and all the fixins.

We had a gorgeous day here in TX.  Unfortunately our Cowboys did not do so well, but we enjoyed the day and finished it up with some of our kids and way too many leftovers.

I wish we had a trip to the world in our future, but it looks like it will be Dec 2016 before Kati and I are able to work a trip in.  We have 3 cruises in the works, for the end of 2015 and the first part of 2016, so that will have to do for now.  I have not had that long without a trip to WDW scheduled since about 2009.  
So I guess we live thru all y'all that will be there, so remember, lots of pictures please!


----------



## wildernessDad

Happy Thanksgiving, Groupies!  9 days until Kidani and 13 days until our beloved Lodge!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies, hope you all enjoyed a blessed day with family and friends.  I simply cannot believe this, but we have 8 more sleeps.....while I am eager to be back at WDW, especially to see the holiday decorations and celebrations, this time of year is just a little too crazy! I'm certainly not complaining though.



Exciting *Corinne*...you and *WildernessDad* are coming up on your trip! I feel the same about trips to WDW in Dec. They are awesome and put me in the festive spirit but this time of the year is very hectic and it does make for some craziness! LOL

Hey *Kathy*....what cruises you have planned? We have a Disney cruise in January 2016 booked.


----------



## WolfpackFan

Checking into VWL Monday morning for a week. It has been a couple of years since we've stayed there even though it is our home resort (well at least one of them). Very excited.


----------



## Granny

It is so great to see some of our Groupies pop in for the holidays!



Muushka said:


> *We do have much to be thankful for.*



A *Muushka* sighting!!!     Hope all is well with you and Chuck at this time!  Great to "see" you!  




sleepydog25 said:


> Hope all is well with the Groupies, and Happy Thanksgiving to all.  We lost power yesterday morning around 8 a.m., and we had none through the day and all last night.



*Sleepy*...I'm glad the outage wasn't longer than that, but it is still rough especially at this time of year.  It sounds like you took it in stride, and kept your mind on the big picture of life and understood this was another bump along the way.  Glad that you and LUV are okay.  



MiaSRN62 said:


> Hello all!
> Ive been absent since my return from my DCL/WDW trip on Nov 7. I came back pretty sick with a wicked cold so that didn't help. The rest was catching up with work and school.



*Maria*...always nice to hear from you and sorry to hear that you had to battle through some illness right after your trip.  Sounds like you are heading full steam into the holidays.  Take care!  



Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies, hope you all enjoyed a blessed day with family and friends.  I simply cannot believe this, but we have 8 more sleeps.....while I am eager to be back at WDW, especially to see the holiday decorations and celebrations, this time of year is just a little too crazy! I'm certainly not complaining though.



*Corinne*...yes it is crazy, but once you immerse yourself in the beautifully decorated WDW hopefully you can let the stress flow out of you and just take in the atmosphere and gaiety that permeate that wonderful place.  Enjoy your trip!  



twokats said:


> I wish we had a trip to the world in our future, but it looks like it will be Dec 2016 before Kati and I are able to work a trip in.  We have 3 cruises in the works, for the end of 2015 and the first part of 2016, so that will have to do for now.  I have not had that long without a trip to WDW scheduled since about 2009.
> So I guess we live thru all y'all that will be there, so remember, lots of pictures please!



*Kathy*...just remember that a wide space between trips will make it all that more special when you go back!  And of course, just because you aren't heading to WDW soon doesn't mean we don't want you hanging out with us here!  I agree...pix are a Groupie membership requirement!! 



wildernessDad said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, Groupies!  9 days until Kidani and 13 days until our beloved Lodge!



*WDad*...always great to see your enthusiasm for an upcoming trip.  I'm sure it will be a wonderful one for you! 



WolfpackFan said:


> Checking into VWL Monday morning for a week. It has been a couple of years since we've stayed there even though it is our home resort (well at least one of them). Very excited.



*Wolfpack Fan*....I know what you mean about length of time between VWL visits.  I just looked it up and our last VWL stay was Christmas week 2012.  And our next stay won't be until 2016 at least.  I know you'll have a great stay with your family!


----------



## Muushka

Hi Granny 

We are well, hoping the same for you and your family.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

A late Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!

Just finished my turkey sandwich and side of stuffing while cleaning out the plethora of Black Friday sale notifications from my inbox.  Actually, I should say the first and second rounds because I'm certain there will be quite a few last minute, time is running out notices that will fill it back up again in a couple of hours.  Then very shortly DH and I are venturing out to see if we discover and scraps left over from the morning shoppers.  

I just checked wait times at MK - 95 minutes for Big Thunder and Space, almost 2 hours Peter Pan (cannot fathom doing that to a child!) and and 2.5 hours for 7DMT.  It's not too often I would do this but I'm giving a little bit of thanks that I'm not there today.    Only 5 minute wait for Capt EO over at Epcot though.


----------



## DiznyDi

Muush - It is nice to see you!  We'll miss you during the Christmas season this year   Hello to Chuck!

Sleepy we lost power too.  Monday's storm hit and took down a beautiful 30ft specimen pear tree in our back yard.  Split the tree in thirds.  DDad has work to do to clean it up.  Unfortunately when it fell it also took out two smaller trees on either side.  Our power was only out for about 6 hours. During those hours our house temperature dropped by 6 degrees.  I hate to think how cold we would have been had we been without power for 28 hours.  Makes for a memorable holiday!

Corinne - we're at 6 days!  How about you?  Can you feel the excitement building?  Oh boy!

WolfpackFan - we check in on Thursday.  Maybe we'll see you in the lobby? Or at Roaring Fork, or on the boat, or shopping in the Mercantile.....?

There will be no Merry Mixer the week we are there.  Anybody have any guesses where I might be able to acquire the annual DVC ornament or how I might go about getting one?  I'd really like the matching pin but I guess that's not going to happen.

DDad and I ventured out this afternoon and were surprised how little traffic there was and how few persons were in the stores.  I guess everyone was out super early.  Staples had reams of paper for a penny (after rebate) and had a case of paper for $14.99, again after rebate. Since I was nearly out of paper, we now have adequate supply to last us a year or so 

Leftovers for dinner at our house.  Enjoy your week-end!  My head is having a hard time recognizing that this is Friday - I've tried to make this Sunday all day.


----------



## WolfpackFan

DiznyDi said:


> WolfpackFan - we check in on Thursday.  Maybe we'll see you in the lobby? Or at Roaring Fork, or on the boat, or shopping in the Mercantile.....?



Could be. I'm 60+ and baldish. Kind of hard to miss. If you see us with children, it definitely isn't us. Just DW and myself this time. I can usually be found in the lobby each morning, drinking coffee and catching up with the world on my iPad, while DW sleeps late. If you see me, come up and say hi.


----------



## twokats

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hey *Kathy*....what cruises you have planned? We have a Disney cruise in January 2016 booked.



We have a Disney Wonder cruise from Galveston to Puerto Rico for Jan 4, 2016.  We will be going on the Wonder in Dec 2015 with 4 of our kids and a friend from Galveston to the Bahamas.  We do love it when Disney is in Texas.  
We hope to do the Westbound Panama Canal on the Wonder in May of 2016.  



Granny said:


> *Kathy*...just remember that a wide space between trips will make it all that more special when you go back!  And of course, just because you aren't heading to WDW soon doesn't mean we don't want you hanging out with us here!  I agree...pix are a Groupie membership requirement!!



You are so right.  When we had more space between trips in the past, it did seem to be a little more meaningful in a way.  Don't worry, I won't desert the boards just because I don't have a trip planned.  



DiznyDi said:


> Leftovers for dinner at our house.  Enjoy your week-end!  My head is having a hard time recognizing that this is Friday - I've tried to make this Sunday all day.



Well, we had our leftovers for dinner also.  I did not leave the house at all today.  I am not a Black Friday lover, and I actually got some clutter removed from the back room.  My bad arm is letting me know I did more than usual today.  I do plan a trip to JoAnn's tomorrow.  I have decided that I need a new sewing machine.  I am hoping to renew my meager skills and my son that lives behind me is also wanting to do some things.  I just don't know what I want.  Any suggestions out there?

Muushka. . . . . so glad to see you around.  Hope you and Chuck had a Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## sleepydog25

Now that the Christmas season is in full swing, here's a video I stumbled upon of the tree going up at the Lodge.  Very cool!

http://www.wildernesslodgesite.com/...eo-wilderness-lodge-christmas-tree-decorating


----------



## Granny

Sleepy...that is a great video!  Almost looks like the cherry picker machine is animated!  I didn't know how they "built" the tree...very cool!! 


In fact, I hadn't heard of that website before.  Lots of Lodge Lovers in this world I guess.  And why wouldn't there be?


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Sleepy...that is a great video!  Almost looks like the cherry picker machine is animated!  I didn't know how they "built" the tree...very cool!!
> 
> 
> In fact, I hadn't heard of that website before.  Lots of Lodge Lovers in this world I guess.  And why wouldn't there be?


I, too, was surprised at how the tree was erected.  Glad you liked it!


----------



## patty57

Good Morning Groupies.  
We are checking into a VWL studio tomorrow morning, and I'm wondering about the safe.  I may need to (ugh) bring my laptop, which is pretty small at 12 X 8".  Does anyone know if the safe in the studios can hold that, maybe an IPad, and wallets?   I don't think the safes are a standard size across all the resorts.
Thank you for any info you may have.
Patty


----------



## sleepydog25

patty57 said:


> Good Morning Groupies.
> We are checking into a VWL studio tomorrow morning, and I'm wondering about the safe.  I may need to (ugh) bring my laptop, which is pretty small at 12 X 8".  Does anyone know if the safe in the studios can hold that, maybe an IPad, and wallets?   I don't think the safes are a standard size across all the resorts.
> Thank you for any info you may have.
> Patty


Hmm, that will be a close fit, but you might be able to fit the laptop if you slide it in at an angle.  Certainly, the iPad and wallets will fit.  Perhaps someone who has been there with a similar sized laptop will answer before you go.  You might also try the WL thread located under the "Disney Resorts" heading as someone there could have an answer. Enjoy your stay and the decorations!

As a side note to all Groupies and speaking of the main Lodge thread, I read where the pool refurb completion date has been pushed to at least Dec 3.  Perhaps some enterprising souls who are headed there soon will share pics of the nearly completed work.  

Tree selection day here in our household.  We have several Christmas tree farms within a half hour's drive here in the mountains, and we've been going to the same one now for a decade.  It sits in a gorgeous, little valley, and it requires driving over a rickety wooden bridge to get to it.  They have hot chocolate and hot apple cider, dogs that roam the premises "helping" you pick out a tree, and dozens upon dozens of acres of trees.  It's quite the tradition to go there and officially signals the beginning of our Christmas season.


----------



## patty57

sleepydog25 said:


> Hmm, that will be a close fit, but you might be able to fit the laptop if you slide it in at an angle.  Certainly, the iPad and wallets will fit.  Perhaps someone who has been there with a similar sized laptop will answer before you go.  You might also try the WL thread located under the "Disney Resorts" heading as someone there could have an answer. Enjoy your stay and the decorations!
> 
> As a side note to all Groupies and speaking of the main Lodge thread, I read where the pool refurb completion date has been pushed to at least Dec 3.  Perhaps some enterprising souls who are headed there soon will share pics of the nearly completed work.
> 
> Tree selection day here in our household.  We have several Christmas tree farms within a half hour's drive here in the mountains, and we've been going to the same one now for a decade.  It sits in a gorgeous, little valley, and it requires driving over a rickety wooden bridge to get to it.  They have hot chocolate and hot apple cider, dogs that roam the premises "helping" you pick out a tree, and dozens upon dozens of acres of trees.  It's quite the tradition to go there and officially signals the beginning of our Christmas season.



Thanks for the scoop on the safe.  I'm staying on rented points, so won't have daily housekeeping.  If it doesn't fit, I'll probably just stash it somewhere.
Have fun picking out your tree.


----------



## sleepydog25

patty57 said:


> Thanks for the scoop on the safe.  I'm staying on rented points, so won't have daily housekeeping.  If it doesn't fit, I'll probably just stash it somewhere.
> Have fun picking out your tree.


That's what we did until we started just bringing an iPad, but our laptop was bigger than yours.  And, welcome to the Groupies!  Enjoy!


----------



## tea pot

Morning Groupies 

Your Right Granny
It makes me so Happy see all of you  
Hope everyone had a Wonderful Holiday.
So sorry for those of you that lost Power and Trees
6' is too cold for me Di 
We woke up to a winter wonderland so pretty.

*Magical Wishes to all of you heading to Our Happy Place *
We're Staying behind this year. 
I'm sure I speak for those of us staying home
We want to see lots and lots of Pictures !!!
and I would like to say thank you in advance 

Good to see you Muushka


----------



## tea pot

sleepydog25 said:


> Now that the Christmas season is in full swing, here's a video I stumbled upon of the tree going up at the Lodge.  Very cool!
> 
> http://www.wildernesslodgesite.com/...eo-wilderness-lodge-christmas-tree-decorating



Sleepy
Thanks... I needed that


----------



## Muushka

tea pot said:


> Morning Groupies
> 
> Your Right Granny
> It makes me so Happy see all of you
> Hope everyone had a Wonderful Holiday.
> So sorry for those of you that lost Power and Trees
> 6' is too cold for me Di
> We woke up to a winter wonderland so pretty.
> 
> *Magical Wishes to all of you heading to Our Happy Place *
> We're Staying behind this year.
> I'm sure I speak for those of us staying home
> We want to see lots and lots of Pictures !!!
> and I would like to say thank you in advance
> 
> Good to see you Muushka



Hi TP   PM on it's way.


----------



## wildernessDad

sleepydog25 said:


> Now that the Christmas season is in full swing, here's a video I stumbled upon of the tree going up at the Lodge.  Very cool!
> 
> http://www.wildernesslodgesite.com/...eo-wilderness-lodge-christmas-tree-decorating



Very cool video!  I can't wait to walk into the Lodge lobby!  Oh by the way!  Seven days till Kidani, eleven days until THE Lodge!


----------



## wildernessDad

WolfpackFan said:


> Checking into VWL Monday morning for a week. It has been a couple of years since we've stayed there even though it is our home resort (well at least one of them). Very excited.



What took you so long to come back?  Anyway, have a great time!


----------



## wildernessDad

Granny, a shout back atcha!  I wish we could meet one of these days!  Yes, I am very excited.

I go on a Disney vacation twice per year, and reserve VWL for December mostly.  I like to sip WL/VWL like a fine wine and not gulp it like it were a cheap beer.    I only wish I had more time there this year, but will make up for that in 2015 if all goes well.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

patty57 said:


> Good Morning Groupies. We are checking into a VWL studio tomorrow morning, and I'm wondering about the safe.  I may need to (ugh) bring my laptop, which is pretty small at 12 X 8".  Does anyone know if the safe in the studios can hold that, maybe an IPad, and wallets?   I don't think the safes are a standard size across all the resorts. Thank you for any info you may have. Patty



I travel with a laptop that is 11" x 7 3/4" and it fits in the safes in the rooms.  And I've placed a tablet in with it also.  That all only takes a little bit of shifting to get those 2 in.  When it starts getting real fun is getting both DH and my wallets in too.


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Now that the Christmas season is in full swing, here's a video I stumbled upon of the tree going up at the Lodge.  Very cool!
> 
> http://www.wildernesslodgesite.com/...eo-wilderness-lodge-christmas-tree-decorating



Thanks for sharing that video Sleepy.  Casey and I have found a job we wish to apply for now at WDW.  Course working anywhere within the realm of the Lodge will do the trick for me


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks for sharing that video Sleepy.  Casey and I have found a job we wish to apply for now at WDW.  Course working anywhere within the realm of the Lodge will do the trick for me


I agree, JT!  

Quiet here in the mountains, though we've a bit of cold rain coming in today which will hopefully not turn to sleet or freezing rain.  Working every week day until the school system breaks for Christmas, and that's not a bad thing.  Lots of rehearsals coming up for "The Nutcracker," a production I've done every year for nearly a decade.  Stay warm, Groupies!


----------



## Dizny Dad

With a smile on her face, DiznyDi whispered to me this morning "one more sleep!".                       

 I think she means on the plane, 'cause I'm pretty sure that there will be no sleeping tonight.

See you all at The Lodge!


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> With a smile on her face, DiznyDi whispered to me this morning "one more sleep!".
> 
> I think she means on the plane, 'cause I'm pretty sure that there will be no sleeping tonight.
> 
> See you all at The Lodge!


Say "hello" to our beloved Lodge for us, and all the other Groupies you meet, too!


----------



## sleepydog25

For all the Groupies who will be enjoying the gorgeous Lodge during the holidays, those of us who _can't_ be there  would love to see pictures.  Just sayin.'  Also, would like to hear your views and reports about the pool, also with pictures.  Did they put in zero entry?  Is the splash pad cool?  Etc., etc., etc.  Remember, those left behind will be living vicariously through _YOU_.


----------



## jimmytammy

Safe travels Di and Dad, see ya soon!  We will be heading out Fri, staying with friends for a a few nights in Clermont before heading over to Sports on Mon.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday twinklebug!!!!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Twinklebug!!!*


----------



## DiznyDi

Granny said:


> Happy Birthday Twinklebug!!!



 Wishing twinklebug a very Happy Birthday from the pool at the Villas at Wilderness Lodge!!

I'm having a heck of a time with my iPad. Sorry! 

Weather is beautiful!  Currently sitting by the pool. Hope to meet with Corinne this evening.  The taping of the Christmas Parade at MK this morning was a zoo. Oh my, so many people.....  This is earlier than we usually travel. After today, I'm back to AFTER the taping. 

Enjoy your weekend. I know I will. Dinner at Kona this evening. Enjoy your weekend groupies. 

Oh, and FYI, a DVC rep told us that not only is this weeks Merry Mixer cancelled, but next weeks is as well. Will keep you informed.  I really want to secure my ornament......


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies!

Ahhhh this place is fabulous!  Especially all decked out in it's holiday splendor! We arrived very late last night (technically this morning) but it's so great to wake up and be here. Hoping to meet Di and Dad tonight!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> *Happy Birthday Twinklebug!!!*


I second this exclamation!  And JT's.  And DiznyDi. . .only, I'm NOT at the Lodge or anywhere near Florida for that matter.  Try 50F, rain, and clouds.  Umm, pictures anyone?


----------



## wildernessDad

Looks like it might be sweater weather at times at WDW this coming week.  Better than Maryland though.    Tomorrow is the day of travel!  Woo hoo!


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday, Twinklebug!

Like Sleepy, I am not in Florida, but we are having some fairly good weather for a while.  Although it is going to change soon.  We never know.


----------



## tea pot

Di, Dad, and Corinne 
Wishing you lots of pixie dust and Christmas Magic 
Keep us posted if you can ... thanks

PS Changed back to my original avatar


----------



## sleepydog25

If any Groupie is cruising with DCL in the coming few months and wouldn't mind picking up a small trinket, please let me know. * Luv* is on a mission; ergo, so am I.


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Sunday Morning!
We have a later day planned today so am taking the opportunity to stop in and give you a few pictures.  We did meet with Corinne, husband and son last evening.  What a pleasure is was!  The Magic Kingdom was open until 3 AM!  No kidding.  We left around 11:00 and there were still people everywhere  Our plans today take us to Hollywood Studios and lunch at Brown Derby and ending our day with the Osborne Lights.
Ahh, the wonderful lobby tree




And the Villas tree




New pool area.  No zero entry, which was a surprise. Pool is enclosed with a fence.



Kids play area as yet unfinished 





Balloons from the Christmas Day parade taping




And a nice meet with Corinne!





Sorry these are so huge!  Photo buckets re-size simply is not co-operating this morning.


----------



## Granny

Di...great pictures, thanks!  The lobbies look wonderful and inviting as ever.  And the pool looks like it is coming around, though I'm sure some guests are a little unhappy that the renovations weren't completed on time.  

Nice photo of the mini-meet!    And I don't think your pictures are too large at all.  At least they fit on my little monitor just fine.  

Enjoy your trip...I know you guys are experts on soaking up the festivities, decorations and ambiance of the season!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey All from sunny FL.(actually its a bit cloudy)We are in Clermont at the moment, headed to FL mall to get Tammy some capris, then HS(Di and Dad, hope we see you there)then Epcot for dinner, CP and Illum.  
Moving over to Sports Mon AM


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday twinklebug!!!!





Granny said:


> *Happy Birthday Twinklebug!!!*





DiznyDi said:


> Wishing twinklebug a very Happy Birthday from the pool at the Villas at Wilderness Lodge!!
> 
> I'm having a heck of a time with my iPad. Sorry!
> 
> Weather is beautiful!  Currently sitting by the pool. Hope to meet with Corinne this evening.  The taping of the Christmas Parade at MK this morning was a zoo. Oh my, so many people.....  This is earlier than we usually travel. After today, I'm back to AFTER the taping.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend. I know I will. Dinner at Kona this evening. Enjoy your weekend groupies.
> 
> Oh, and FYI, a DVC rep told us that not only is this weeks Merry Mixer cancelled, but next weeks is as well. Will keep you informed.  I really want to secure my ornament......





sleepydog25 said:


> I second this exclamation!  And JT's.  And DiznyDi. . .only, I'm NOT at the Lodge or anywhere near Florida for that matter.  Try 50F, rain, and clouds.  Umm, pictures anyone?





twokats said:


> Happy Birthday, Twinklebug!
> 
> Like Sleepy, I am not in Florida, but we are having some fairly good weather for a while.  Although it is going to change soon.  We never know.



Thank you all!  Weather up here in MA was no so nice yesterday, but my kids and your wishes made up for it. Went to a silent auction fundraiser for my son's robotics team, I had never been to anything like it, spent money, won nothing, still had a blast. 

We're working on getting the tall tree set up today. The small ones came out over Thanksgiving and the kittens proceeded to demonstrate their lumberjack skills. (Lights are so much easier and warmer to lay on when the tree is placed horizontally.) I still have 2, 4 month old kitten brothers in search of good life-long indoor homes if anyone knows of anyone seeking out a pair of brothers let me know.

Those pics from WL/VWL are awesome! Keep 'em coming. Remember, those of us not fortunate enough to be there this season are, as sly said, living vicariously though you all.  Let the holidays begin! Merry Christmas, Happy Chanukah, Happy New Year and all the holidays I've missed too.


----------



## wdwfan1

Boo Hoo.  Really hoping the pool would be done by this week!  Any idea when it will be complete?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> For all the Groupies who will be enjoying the gorgeous Lodge during the holidays, those of us who _can't_ be there  would love to see pictures.  Just sayin.'  Also, would like to hear your views and reports about the pool, also with pictures.  Did they put in zero entry?  Is the splash pad cool?  Etc., etc., etc.  Remember, those left behind will be living vicariously through _YOU_.



Sadly I won't be able to help out with the pictures unless someone wants to see a few from rural MN.    We decided to give up our WDW trip although I was really looking forward to it.  But I've got a bit of work that really demands attention, a pup that hasn't been feeling the best and the big one is that my BIL who has been battling cancer for several years now is nearing the end of his time in this place so we're going to visit him and my sister.  It's an off week from their out of town kids visiting so it seemed to be the best time.  

Sorry I'll miss the Dec meet at TOTWL - that's becoming a habit now I'm afraid.    I'll be looking forward to more pictures from everyone there!

As all Groupies here might guess the wonderful VWL room I let go was snatched up immediately so someone got a happy surprise!


----------



## Ellester

Thanks so much for the pictures! We check in on January 2nd for 8 nights. Hopefully the play area will be done and it will be warm enough for my youngest two to enjoy! Last stay at VWL, my youngest was 6 weeks old. She'll be 6 years old this time so will remember it now!


----------



## tea pot

DiznyDi said:


> Good Sunday Morning!
> We have a later day planned today so am taking the opportunity to stop in and give you a few pictures.  We did meet with Corinne, husband and son last evening.  What a pleasure is was!  The Magic Kingdom was open until 3 AM!  No kidding.  We left around 11:00 and there were still people everywhere  Our plans today take us to Hollywood Studios and lunch at Brown Derby and ending our day with the Osborne Lights.
> Ahh, the wonderful lobby tree



*Ahhh Be Still My Heart 
*



twinklebug said:


> Thank you all!  Weather up here in MA was no so nice yesterday,.....
> I still have 2, 4 month old kitten brothers in search of good life-long indoor homes if anyone knows of anyone seeking out a pair of brothers let me know.
> Let the holidays begin! Merry Christmas, Happy Chanukah, Happy New Year and all the holidays I've missed too.



 *Happy Belated BirthdayTwinklebug!*! 
Another Groupie from MA and kitty people too. 
We just adopted a baby boy kitty this past Aug 
making a our furry family of of 3 complete. 




KAT4DISNEY said:


> As all Groupies here might guess the wonderful VWL room I let go was snatched up immediately so someone got a happy surprise!



*Kat* Prayers and Pixies Dust coming for you and your pups.
It can be so hard when our pets are sick they do grow in our hearts. 

 We are home this year as well but 
I'll be booking 11 months out for next year for sure 

Merry Christmas Groupies


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies, we are having a wonderful vacation.  Meeting *DDi and DDad* was definitely a highlight!!!

Quick question, and  (kinda) I cannot get Allears menu's to load on my ipad (keep getting a safari cannot open the page error message)....it is driving me insane. I'm able to read anything else on the site.  Does anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## BlueFairy

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies, we are having a wonderful vacation.  Meeting *DDi and DDad* was definitely a highlight!!!
> 
> Quick question, and  (kinda) I cannot get Allears menu's to load on my ipad (keep getting a safari cannot open the page error message)....it is driving me insane. I'm able to read anything else on the site.  Does anyone have a suggestion?



Have you tried the WDWInfo.com menus http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/diningmain.cfm?  I know they try to keep them up to date.  I don't have an ipad so I can't help there.


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies, we are having a wonderful vacation.  Meeting *DDi and DDad* was definitely a highlight!!!
> 
> Quick question, and  (kinda) I cannot get Allears menu's to load on my ipad (keep getting a safari cannot open the page error message)....it is driving me insane. I'm able to read anything else on the site.  Does anyone have a suggestion?


I have a similar problem with my iPhone.  What works for me is either a) rebooting or b) switching your Wi-fi to the OFF position.  In some cases, I've had to do both.  For some reason, Safari won't connect via Wi-fi all the time.  If I'm at home on our Wi-fi system and then go to town to a different system, sometimes the connection refuses to establish, and the only way I can get it to work is to use cellular data.  Since we have unlimited everything, that's not an issue for us.  Occasionally, simply rebooting works, but usually I have to switch off Wi-fi temporarily.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies, we are having a wonderful vacation.  Meeting *DDi and DDad* was definitely a highlight!!!
> 
> Quick question, and  (kinda) I cannot get Allears menu's to load on my ipad (keep getting a safari cannot open the page error message)....it is driving me insane. I'm able to read anything else on the site.  Does anyone have a suggestion?



Hey Corinne...sounds like a great trip so far!

I'm pretty sure the My Disney Experience (MDE) app has the menus for the restaurants too...I was able to load that app on my iPad.

Enjoy!!


----------



## Corinne

BlueFairy said:


> Have you tried the WDWInfo.com menus http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/diningmain.cfm?  I know they try to keep them up to date.  I don't have an ipad so I can't help there.





sleepydog25 said:


> I have a similar problem with my iPhone.  What works for me is either a) rebooting or b) switching your Wi-fi to the OFF position.  In some cases, I've had to do both.  For some reason, Safari won't connect via Wi-fi all the time.  If I'm at home on our Wi-fi system and then go to town to a different system, sometimes the connection refuses to establish, and the only way I can get it to work is to use cellular data.  Since we have unlimited everything, that's not an issue for us.  Occasionally, simply rebooting works, but usually I have to switch off Wi-fi temporarily.  Hope this helps.





Granny said:


> Hey Corinne...sounds like a great trip so far!
> 
> I'm pretty sure the My Disney Experience (MDE) app has the menus for the restaurants too...I was able to load that app on my iPad.
> 
> Enjoy!!



Thanks for all the tips! I have the MDE app Granny, but I really love perusing all the menus on Deb's site. Have not been able to get it to load on my ipad or iphone the whole time.


----------



## Corinne

Good morning Groupies, thought I would share some photos.  I will apologize in advance, they are all taken with my iphone, and are not the best....





This was stunning in person, the moon, the reflection of the castle in the water, ahhhhh





Meeting two very nice Groupies!!!





Love this! Wish they sold them!






VWL tree


----------



## Corinne

Few more:


----------



## MaryJ

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies, we are having a wonderful vacation.  Meeting *DDi and DDad* was definitely a highlight!!!
> 
> Quick question, and  (kinda) I cannot get Allears menu's to load on my ipad (keep getting a safari cannot open the page error message)....it is driving me insane. I'm able to read anything else on the site.  Does anyone have a suggestion?



Are you still having trouble? I just tried on my iPad here at home, and it loaded up just fine.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey All!
We arrived at Clermont on Fri, stayed w/ friends Brad, Tearsa and Mikayla until Mon, then proceeded over to Sports.  While with our friends, Capt.D and I played disc golf(a 1st for us)and really enjoyed it.  Brad is sending a few discs back w/us to try out as we found out we have a disc course a stones throw from our house, literally can walk to it.

Sun, we went to HS with Tearsa and got the chance meet with Di and Dad, always great to see them  Hope to catch Corinne before she leaves too.  

Yesterday was a washout for us, so we headed out to do some Sketchers shopping, met back up w/ Brad at Starbucks near his work, and got a great meal at Maya Grill.  

Pop Warner kids are staying at Sports and let me say, its wild here.  Security is at a higher than normal capacity.  Its almost gang like out there, so we are fine being in room while at the resort

Headed to HS after catching lunch at ESPN.  Then a few FPs, Osbourne Lights, and Mama Melrose.

Got a new phone so need to configure where my pics will upload to photobucket to transfer to here.  

Resorts are beautiful in Christmas splendor!


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne
Love the pics!!  Hope we can catch each other this week
I will send you a PM


----------



## eliza61

No redeeming value at all.    Just a midweek pick me up!!


----------



## Msmithmd

Hey folks, just saw this morning that Whispering Canyon cafe will be closed for refurbishment from May 15- June 26th 2015. Hadn't seen that posted before, it was on the refurbs list released yesterday. 

I can't imagine anyone switching resorts just because of a restaurant closure, but if anyone is counting on dining there during an upcoming vacation, I figure it's better to know well ahead of time before all the other restaurants in the area fill  up their ADR.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

tea pot said:


> *Kat* Prayers and Pixies Dust coming for you and your pups.
> It can be so hard when our pets are sick they do grow in our hearts.



Thanks tea pot!  A little babying and he seemed to be feeling a bit better before I had to leave on my work trip.  Just hoping it isn't something de-generative in his back - it isn't the lightest duty to carry a 40 lb corgi up and down stairs!  



Corinne said:


> Quick question, and  (kinda) I cannot get Allears menu's to load on my ipad (keep getting a safari cannot open the page error message)....it is driving me insane. I'm able to read anything else on the site.  Does anyone have a suggestion?



I also double checked on my ipad and was able to view the menus.


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> No redeeming value at all.    Just a midweek pick me up!!



I think your post of those great photos has a LOT of redeeming value!  

Especially since pix is all we gots right now as far as the Lodge fix.  And the timing was great as it has been quite a long day today....THANKS!


----------



## Granny

Msmithmd said:


> Hey folks, just saw this morning that Whispering Canyon cafe will be closed for refurbishment from May 15- June 26th 2015. Hadn't seen that posted before, it was on the refurbs list released yesterday.
> 
> I can't imagine anyone switching resorts just because of a restaurant closure, but if anyone is counting on dining there during an upcoming vacation, I figure it's better to know well ahead of time before all the other restaurants in the area fill  up their ADR.



It was very thoughtful of you to post this on this thread.  It won't affect our planned trip in the spring but all news about the Lodge is always welcome here.  Thank you for the notice!


----------



## sleepydog25

Calling all Groupies currently at the World!  If any of you aren't being park commandos this trip and might happen by the Uptown Jewelry store in MK (near Starbucks) or at Downtown Disney in the World of Disney AND wouldn't mind looking into a purchase for me, I would be most appreciative.  *Luv* has been attempting to purchase a Disney-specific, Disney parks exclusive, Pandora bracelet to no avail.  Not a huge problem, truly, but if anyone might be able to help, just send me a PM.  

In other news, I'm loving the pictures from everyone.  E*liza*, the second picture is especially appealing to me since that balcony area in the middle of the picture is where *luv* and I wed 17 months ago.   

Freezing here.  Mid-20s, winds 20-35 mph, though at least sunny.  Wish I was at the World and the Lodge.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Sly
We are going to be at Epcot today, Tammy says that Mousegear has a good selection of jewelry that she frequents.  We can check it out and send pics if we find it there.  I will PM you now.


----------



## jimmytammy

I have always loved Illuminations. It has been my favorite fireworks display ever since my 1st visit back in '99. I will never forget standing there that 1st time, waiting for an hour, thinking to myself "its fireworks, I can see this on July 4th and Halloween back home"  
Then when the narrator came on, and the fire blew out, I knew something spectacular was about to happen. And it did, and I was hooked!

Through the years, we have seen the Christmas Illuminations version and enjoyed it. But I read recently that Walter Cronkite was no longer the narrator for the Christmas ending, and changes had been made. I am a glass half full kinda guy, but to be honest, wasnt expecting much. Well I was wrong!! Last night, I saw something I didnt think possible, Illuminations was topped. The Christmas ending was outstanding!! I have goosebumps writing about it right now. Please dont miss this if you are going to be in WDW soon. I almost missed it, and I am so glad we didnt


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Last night, I saw something I didnt think possible, Illuminations was topped. The Christmas ending was outstanding!! I have goosebumps writing about it right now. Please dont miss this if you are going to be in WDW soon. I almost missed it, and I am so glad we didnt



Jimmy...for those of us who won't be at WDW during the holidays any time soon, can you share what they did?  Or do you think that would be a spoiler for those going soon?

The last Christmas Illuminations we saw was in 2012 and they ended with "Let There Be Peace On Earth", which I thought was excellent.  I'm sure that the current one is great, especially after your review.  Enjoy the trip!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny
I dont think I would be creating a spoiler by indulging.
Let There Be Peace On Earth was the song still, sung by a childrens choir, but the fireworks were what really seemed so much more.  We were on the bridge at Int. Gateway and the last ones seemed almost 3D as they got closer and closer.  WDW always does a great job at any of these shows, but the fireworks were beyond amazing IMO last night.


----------



## cheer4bison

It's so great to see the photos by fellow Groupies of the lodge. I'm a bit slow to post but I had a fabulous stay in early November for the Moms Panel reunion. My friend, Lynn, had always hoped to stay at VWL so we decided it was high time we make that dream come true. Despite the vast nature of the construction, I don't feel that it detracted from our visit at all. 









This was my first time staying at the lodge since the rooms were renovated and I have to say that I love the changes they made. The studio we stayed in was gorgeous and having that extra twin under the television was awesome!


----------



## wildernessDad

I had a great time last night and am no worse for wear. Who do I owe for the Long Island iced tea?


----------



## LauraLea

Just walked by the splash area and it looks done. There have been crews working on it all day and night since we have been here. Overheard one worker say they want it open this weekend.

Laura


----------



## sleepydog25

LauraLea said:


> Just walked by the splash area and it looks done. There have been crews working on it all day and night since we have been here. Overheard one worker say they want it open this weekend.
> 
> Laura


Thanks for the report, Laura!


----------



## jimmytammy

Glad you enjoyed it Wilderness Dad  Had a great time meeting with you folks last night, as always, lots of fun with groupies!

Well, me and Capt. D have nothing but time on our hands as we wait for our delayed flight(last I heard, its OTW, but had mech. difficultieswe are thinking of walking right now)so I thought I would indulge you folks with observed and overheard things last night.

We rode the boat back over to the the Lodge from our BLT meet last night with Di and Dad, and saw them working frantically on the pool area, esp. the kids play area.  It is to be open today as Laura said, and Dad thanked the workers for doing a wonderful job(always a gentleman).

While we were at the boat dock at BLT waiting, our Capt approached and he smiled as we talked about meeting CMs who were retired and how they seem so much happier at WDW than full timers.  So he shared with Di, Dad, TammyNC, Capt. D and me how he has a full time job as a scientist but he worked weekends as a boat capt at WDW and gives his whole check to Give Kids The World.  To me, this is the type fellow who personifies WDW and it was so nice to meet him.


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> I have always loved Illuminations. It has been my favorite fireworks display ever since my 1st visit back in '99. I will never forget standing there that 1st time, waiting for an hour, thinking to myself "its fireworks, I can see this on July 4th and Halloween back home"
> Then when the narrator came on, and the fire blew out, I knew something spectacular was about to happen. And it did, and I was hooked!
> 
> Through the years, we have seen the Christmas Illuminations version and enjoyed it. But I read recently that Walter Cronkite was no longer the narrator for the Christmas ending, and changes had been made. I am a glass half full kinda guy, but to be honest, wasnt expecting much. Well I was wrong!! Last night, I saw something I didnt think possible, Illuminations was topped. The Christmas ending was outstanding!! I have goosebumps writing about it right now. Please dont miss this if you are going to be in WDW soon. I almost missed it, and I am so glad we didnt



Hmmmm, I think we only saw it from the BCV bridge last year.  I don't remember actually going into the park to see it.  I'll try to make a point to make that happen this year!  

Checking in for my picture fix!  Groupies currently in the world didn't disappoint.  Thank you!  One week from today!                 I'll try to get some pics up here but I do plan to post lots to Instagram if anyone is on there & wants to follow along.  Send me a PM & I'll give you my user name.

Not much else going on in these parts besides getting ready for the trip.  One week of school left.  Frantic full house cleaning being done today in preparation for the dog/house sitter coming.   Wouldn't it be nice if the house was always clean enough for guests!             Shipping down the tree on Monday.   Starting to pack tomorrow while the Pats game is on.  Life is good!     

Enjoy the rest of the weekend.


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> I have always loved Illuminations. It has been my favorite fireworks display ever since my 1st visit back in '99. I will never forget standing there that 1st time, waiting for an hour, thinking to myself "its fireworks, I can see this on July 4th and Halloween back home"
> Then when the narrator came on, and the fire blew out, I knew something spectacular was about to happen. And it did, and I was hooked!
> 
> Through the years, we have seen the Christmas Illuminations version and enjoyed it. But I read recently that Walter Cronkite was no longer the narrator for the Christmas ending, and changes had been made. I am a glass half full kinda guy, but to be honest, wasnt expecting much. Well I was wrong!! Last night, I saw something I didnt think possible, Illuminations was topped. The Christmas ending was outstanding!! I have goosebumps writing about it right now. Please dont miss this if you are going to be in WDW soon. I almost missed it, and I am so glad we didnt



Jimmy, ITA!!! We were sooooo glad we didn't miss it, we almost skipped it!  It was truly awesome!!!!!


----------



## Corinne

Happy Sunday Groupies!  We had such a great time at the world.  Haven't been there during the Christmas season in about 10 years. I don't remember the Osbourne Lights being so incredibly crowded. I think we would have been better off not going on an EMH evening. 

On Tuesday we were at the MK and they were still taping the Christmas parade.  I believe *Di* may have mentioned this, but they aren't playing any music, and they stop and start the parade numerous times, but I had several VERY exciting moments!

Robin Roberts was there (I don't know if she was there for the parade, she was taping an interview on the bridge to Liberty Square).  When she was done I said hello, and she came over and asked if I would like to take a picture together! She is a beautiful person ( inside and out) she glows! 





My other thrill? Seeing this guy!!!








As we were walking through the Emporioum, ( the parade had made it down Main Street) several CM's were gushing.....over Tim Tebow.  While we were waiting to the exit the park, he literally walked by us.....










Illuminations was amazing!  Not a great image, but I snapped it in time to see Mickey!


----------



## tea pot

Msmithmd said:


> Hey folks, just saw this morning that Whispering Canyon cafe will be closed for refurbishment from May 15- June 26th 2015. Hadn't seen that posted before, it was on the refurbs list released yesterday.
> 
> I can't imagine anyone switching resorts just because of a restaurant closure, but if anyone is counting on dining there during an upcoming vacation, I figure it's better to know well ahead of time before all the other restaurants in the area fill  up their ADR.



Thanks for the heads up. 
We'll be there in early May I don't usually 
make too many ADRs long in advance 
but this one I defiantly will 



jimmytammy said:


> I have always loved Illuminations. It has been my favorite fireworks display ever since my 1st visit back in '99. I will never forget standing there that 1st time, waiting for an hour, thinking to myself "its fireworks, I can see this on July 4th and Halloween back home"
> Then when the narrator came on, and the fire blew out, I knew something spectacular was about to happen. And it did, and I was hooked!
> 
> Through the years, we have seen the Christmas Illuminations version and enjoyed it. But I read recently that Walter Cronkite was no longer the narrator for the Christmas ending, and changes had been made. I am a glass half full kinda guy, but to be honest, wasnt expecting much. Well I was wrong!! Last night, I saw something I didnt think possible, Illuminations was topped. The Christmas ending was outstanding!! I have goosebumps writing about it right now. Please dont miss this if you are going to be in WDW soon. I almost missed it, and I am so glad we didnt



*Thanks Jimmy *
On the Don't Miss List for next year.....yes next year.. 




jimmytammy said:


> Glad you enjoyed it Wilderness Dad  Had a great time meeting with you folks last night, as always, lots of fun with groupies!
> While we were at the boat dock at BLT waiting, our Capt approached and he smiled as we talked about meeting CMs who were retired and how they seem so much happier at WDW than full timers.  So he shared with Di, Dad, TammyNC, Capt. D and me how he has a full time job as a scientist but he worked weekends as a boat capt at WDW and gives his whole check to Give Kids The World.  To me, this is the type fellow who personifies WDW and it was so nice to meet him.



WOW Doesn't that renew your faith in people 

*Corinne *thanks for the great pictures

*To All the Groupies currently in the "World"
Enjoy the Magic *


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Mickeymorse!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Well, we're back home now  

This was a great vacation!  Not only did we meet up with other groupies, but we were able to sleep in, tour the parks at our leisure, experience both the Candlelight Processional as well as the Osborne Lights, and we had a room on the lake side!  Unfortunately we did not experience Illuminations.  JT encouraged us to go on our last night, but the music and the electric water parade won out.

When we left yesterday, they were testing the new water area at WL though no kids were participating in any fun.  They had lowered the geyser height - seems the workers were getting sprayed - and as of yesterday it had not been put back to its normal height.

Rich and I both thought this was busier than we have experienced in past years.  We did attend the condo mtg and were glad to have the opportunity to tour the grounds at Coronado Springs.  We had lunch at Pepper Market - what a great place with so many different and varied options available.

There was no Merry Member Mixer or Welcome Home Wednesday while we were there.  Disney had other priorities, I guess.

This is earlier than we usually choose to vacation.  The crowds were considerable!  The tree on Main Street was very late in getting up due to the parade taping.  People were everywhere.....  After this year, I think we'll stick to traveling a week later.  Even yesterday, we were still seeing PopWarner kids - and they do like to make themselves known.

Well, tomorrow it's back to a 'normal' life.  We have preparations for Christmas to get done and laundry to do.  I'll try to get some photos posted, but to be honest my time will be at a premium.  Maybe during the slower days of January...

10 days till Christmas.  Be well, my friends.
Di


----------



## blossomz

Sounds like it was awesome!!


----------



## newfangled

Hubby and I will be new VWL DVC Owners next month.    I can't wait to make our first reservation!!!  I have a question about bringing bikes.

We love our bikes and heard about the trails to the Campground and so forth.  I was wondering if there is an appropriate place to lock our bike when not using them during our stay.   I'd hate to have to leave them on the car (and probably wouldn't trust them there - not to mention once we arrive I don't want to LOOK at our car until check-out!).   I know no place is 100% secure but is there at least a place that would make sense to keep a bike at the villas or nearby?

Would rather not rent when we can easily bring our own.


----------



## circhead

Congratulations and welcome home!

Sorry but I can't answer your question about the bikes.  I could swear I've seen bike racks but don't know if they are for the sole use of the Disney rentals or not.


----------



## twinklebug

newfangled said:


> Hubby and I will be new VWL DVC Owners next month.    I can't wait to make our first reservation!!!  I have a question about bringing bikes.
> 
> We love our bikes and heard about the trails to the Campground and so forth.  I was wondering if there is an appropriate place to lock our bike when not using them during our stay.   I'd hate to have to leave them on the car (and probably wouldn't trust them there - not to mention once we arrive I don't want to LOOK at our car until check-out!).   I know no place is 100% secure but is there at least a place that would make sense to keep a bike at the villas or nearby?
> 
> Would rather not rent when we can easily bring our own.



Hi Newfangled! There is a bike rack (the wavy bar kind) between the villa's pool and the beach. It's there for all to use, and quite frequently we'll see families from the campground with their bikes there. I would not trust my bike out there overnight though (and not sure if overnight parking is allowed) and think it would be best for you to try and store them in your room.


----------



## sleepydog25

newfangled said:


> Hubby and I will be new VWL DVC Owners next month.    I can't wait to make our first reservation!!!  I have a question about bringing bikes.
> 
> We love our bikes and heard about the trails to the Campground and so forth.  I was wondering if there is an appropriate place to lock our bike when not using them during our stay.   I'd hate to have to leave them on the car (and probably wouldn't trust them there - not to mention once we arrive I don't want to LOOK at our car until check-out!).   I know no place is 100% secure but is there at least a place that would make sense to keep a bike at the villas or nearby?
> 
> Would rather not rent when we can easily bring our own.


Welcome home, *new*!  You'll be owners of one of the most special resorts in the World, and here's hoping you have years of wonderful trips to the Lodge.    While there may be bike racks, as others have said, I'd feel more confident in leaving them in my room overnight.  You might have noticed we keep tabs on Groupies' birthdays, anniversaries, and future trips on page 1, so if you want, feel free to send me a PM with your trip dates, and you can contact jimmytammy with your birthday or anniversary dates.  Again, it's all just voluntary.  Draw up a chair, sit a spell, and enjoy the friendliest thread on the DIS!  

*circhead*:  Same to you!  Glad you could join us.


----------



## horselover

Welcome to the groupies newfangled & circhead!      

Nice pictures Corrine!  I love Robin Roberts.  Tim Tebow eh.  

Just popping in to share my latest creations.   I think these might be my best work yet although my first attempt at stripes might not be the best.  I can see the glaring flaw on Devin's band right on the front.   Why couldn't it have been on the back?        I really love mine & wish I could use it all year long.    You can't tell from the picture but it's very sparkly like snow.    





Only 4 more sleeps!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies newfangled!!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Wow  finally a short pause in the hub-bub here at work now that I am back from the Happiest Place on Earth.  As many know, you work through a lot of things before you go, and we all have that promise that no one will touch your stuff while youre gone.  Unfortunately the deadlines or obvious needs didnt stop coming at you, so when you get back lots of things need addressed, AND RIGHT NOW!

Well, as DiznyDi said, _This was a great vacation! Not only did we meet up with other groupies, but we were able to sleep in, tour the parks at our leisure, experience both the Candlelight Processional as well as the Osborne Lights, and we had a room on the lake side!  _All I can add is that we did indeed get to wake up hearing the boat horns every morning, and enjoyed the Electric Water Parade music a number of evenings with DiznyDis success at getting us the lake side room; a few of the most important things we enjoy about The Lodge.

And as she said, we did attend the Association (Condo) Meeting.  As much as the business aspect is usually always the same, with the standard so moved and seconded stuff, I enjoyed the meeting and hearing the questions and comments made by other owners during the Q&A time.  One of the comments was addressing the feeling that the quality of the hard goods and soft goods changed during the recent years refirbs were not up to what was expected.  Also addressed was the question of why DVC continues to include the TTY service in the rooms when the deaf community does not use that specific technology much any longer, and why they havent upgraded to the new and improved systems for the deaf and hearing impaired when a refirb is done.  No real answers were offered for either.

The follow-up reception after the Association Meeting was nice, and we took the opportunity to speak to the general manager of The Lodge about the recent room and pool renovations.  The Zero Entry option was dropped primarily due to the land-locked nature of pool; buildings on three sides and a facing a lake, along with subsurface utility issues, it was just a low priority item that had to be sacrificed.

It was wonderful to meet with *Corinne* and her family outside of the Carrousel of Progress.  Although a short meeting, it is always wonderful to put "a face" on groupies we have yet to meet. 

We ran into *Jimmy, Tammy and Casey *a number of times in the parks; found *Wilderness Dad *(Hollis) with wife *Toni*, and son *Jesse* on a few benches as we traveled the wonderful Disney Transportation System; and spend a great evening with them at the TOTWL.

So DiznyDi is once again giving me a countdown to her next visit to The Lodge each morning when I bring her morning coffee.  She is looking forward to the Mother/Daughter trip with her best friend (and her daughter) at the end of January.  Ok guys, we all know what that means . . . . the party will be at my house.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Only 4 more sleeps!



All very nice Julie!!!  I'm sure you'll get lots of comments on them!    I also _really_ like yours.  I did a light sparkly blue for our Nov trip although I misplaced some things I wanted to attach so had to get a little creative with some easy swirls.  Not quite what I planned but ok and the CM at Cove Bar at BLT thought  his wife might want to do something like that.  Then he looked closer and saw the glitter and decided he wasn't going to say a word or she would have him wearing a sparkly bangle.   Have a great trip!


----------



## newfangled

horselover said:


>



Thanks for the warm welcome guys.  I'm digging this thread!

Love the Magic Band Makeover...great job!!!!


----------



## Muushka

*Good morning Groupies and welcome home to all of the new Groupies!* 
*
I just wanted to check in and wish everyone a *






*Very Merry Christmas *

*and a *

*Happy New Year!*
*
I'm a tad early but we will be on the blue seas for both holidays.  Enjoy!*​


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> *Good morning Groupies and welcome home to all of the new Groupies!*
> *
> I just wanted to check in and wish everyone a *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Very Merry Christmas *
> 
> *and a *
> 
> *Happy New Year!*
> *
> I'm a tad early but we will be on the blue seas for both holidays.  Enjoy!*​



Barb,

Hope y'all have a very Merry Christmas and a very Happy New Year.  Sounds like you will!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Muushka
Merry Christmas to you folks as well!!  Hope you have a great time on your trip, and let me just say, knowing what I know about cruising now, I am a tad jealous


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Hey Muushka
> Merry Christmas to you folks as well!! Hope you have a great time on your trip, and let me just say, knowing what I know about cruising now, I am a tad jealous


Me, too. . .as in envious.  You DCLing or cruising "outside the box" so to speak?  Either way, enjoy!


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> Barb,
> 
> Hope y'all have a very Merry Christmas and a very Happy New Year.  Sounds like you will!!



Thank you, and you too.



jimmytammy said:


> Hey Muushka
> Merry Christmas to you folks as well!!  Hope you have a great time on your trip, and let me just say, knowing what I know about cruising now, I am a tad jealous



Now you understand why we do what we do!  Thanks JT.



sleepydog25 said:


> Me, too. . .as in envious.  You DCLing or cruising "outside the box" so to speak?  Either way, enjoy!



We're outsiding the box.  
14 days over Christmas and NY, we would need a 2nd mortgage to do that on DCL!


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> All very nice Julie!!!  I'm sure you'll get lots of comments on them!    I also _really_ like yours.  I did a light sparkly blue for our Nov trip although I misplaced some things I wanted to attach so had to get a little creative with some easy swirls.  Not quite what I planned but ok and the CM at Cove Bar at BLT thought  his wife might want to do something like that.  Then he looked closer and saw the glitter and decided he wasn't going to say a word or she would have him wearing a sparkly bangle.   Have a great trip!





newfangled said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome guys.  I'm digging this thread!
> 
> Love the Magic Band Makeover...great job!!!!



Thanks!  

Well this is it.  One more sleep (yay right!).             Not even close to being prepared.  I haven't packed a single thing yet although clothes are out.  Starting to stress.    This is very unlike me.  I'm normally a one week ahead packer.  

I'll try to get photos up but don't forget Instagram if you're on it!  #magicdisneychristmas

Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas & Happy Hanukkah!


----------



## jimmytammy

Merry Christmas to you and yours Julie!!  Hope yall have a great trip


----------



## jimmytammy

I shared this over on FB


A note to all my Disney loving friends(yes, those that have Disneyitis like me)Sun. night, starting at 8pm on TCM, many vintage Disney shows will be showing until around 5am Mon. This is in collaboration with TCMs new sponsorship of The Great Movie Ride at Hollywood Studios. Different shows will be aired quarterly.
Santas Workshop is the 1st show at 8pm, followed by, On Ice, Chip N Dale, The Disneyland Story, The Reluctant Dragon, Davy Crockett: King of the Wild Frontier, Vanishing Prairie, Third Man On The Mountain and Walt Disney Presents.
Enjoy as we are taken back to a simpler time!


----------



## jimmytammy

But I had to share, wfc4life and sechem32 just called me for WDW and told me they had someone on the other end of the phone who wanted to say hello.  Will told me I would recognize the voice and I did.  It was Lou Mongello!!  I got so excited and told him he made my day.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Sorry I have been a bit MIA. The semester ended Monday and I am frantically playing Christmas catch up cleaning/baking/shopping/decorating! 

Thanks *Dizny Dad* for your updates on the Association--interesting points brought up. I also REALLY REALLY wish Disney/DVC would include more and better channels on TV. Even EconoLodge and Super 8 etc have dozens more channels to select from. It has annoyed me for years. Glad you had a great trip---loved following along with your trip experiences on FB. 

*Muushka*.....have a FAB time on the seas!!! What destinations will you be visiting? 

*Jimmytammy*....thanks SO much for the head's up on the movie line-up! 

*Julie*...LOVE those Magic Bands.....following you on FB too!


----------



## DiznyDi

I see we have a few new groupies.  Welcome!

Muush and Mr Mush are celebrating the holidays on the high seas - Enoy! Have a very Merry Christmas!

Very cute bands Julie! I'm following your vacation on fb, too.

Thanks, JT for heads-up on Disney movies. Unfortunately I wasn't able to take advantage of the broadcasts.  Very cool about speaking with Lou Mongello!  So nice to have friends that give unexpected pixie dust!

This will be a busy week, I'm sure for all of our Groupies and families.  We had our first family Christmas celebration yesterday afternoon.  Some family (extended) members will be headed south on Christmas day, so a pot luck buffet meal and gift exchange took place yesterday.  The youngest isn't quite 2 and was just a joy to watch!

Cooking, cleaning and some gift-wrapping are on my agenda for today.  I'd like to find time to get into my sewing room but it is doubtful that is going to happen.


----------



## Nanajo1

I am thinking about staying at WLV with kids and DGKS . Does the bike rental have helmets or should we bring our own? Also how many people can go on the fishing outing? TIA


----------



## Nanajo1

We are thinking about a WLV stay, whole family. Questions the grandkids asked were do we need to bring our bike helmets and how many people can go on the fishing trips? I am sure they will have more but I would appreciate any answers. TIA


----------



## Nanajo1

Sorry, the first post got an error message,so I reposted.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary Inkmahm & Dynaguy!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies Nanajo1!!!!

The bike rental area does have helmets.  Though I have never been fishing at WL(would love to do this sometime though)I believe up to 5 guests can go on the boat to bass fish.


----------



## eliza61

disclaimer:  remember my brain operates life of reality.  LOL.   We're traveling to family's over the holiday so not sure if I'll get a chance to check in.  So here's a little funny to de-stress from all the holiday planning.


* A holiday's survival guide to eating. *​
1. About those carrot sticks. Avoid them. Anyone who puts carrots on a holiday buffet table knows nothing of the Holiday spirit. In fact, if you see carrots, leave immediately. Go next door, where they're serving rum balls.


2. Drink as much eggnog as you can. And quickly. Like fine single-malt scotch, it's rare. In fact, it's even rarer than single-malt scotch. You can't find it any other time of year but now. So drink up! Who cares that it has 10,000 calories in every sip? It's not as if you're going to turn into an eggnogaholic or something. It's a treat. Enjoy it. Have one for me. Have two. It's later than you think. It's Christmas!

3. If something comes with gravy, use it. That's the whole point of gravy. Gravy does not stand alone. Pour it on. Make a volcano out of your mashed potatoes. Fill it with gravy. Eat the volcano. Repeat

4. As for mashed potatoes, always ask if they're made with skim milk or whole milk. If it's skim, pass. Why bother? It's like buying a sports car with an automatic transmission.

5. Do not have a snack before going to a party in an effort to control your eating. The whole point of going to a Christmas party is to eat other people's food for free. Lots of it. Hello? Remember college?

6. Under no circumstances should you exercise between now and New Year's. You can do that in January when you have nothing else to do. This is the time for long naps, which you'll need after circling the buffet table while carrying a 10-pound plate of food and that vat of eggnog.

7. If you come across something really good at a buffet table, like frosted Christmas cookies in the shape and size of Santa, position yourself near them and don't budge. Have as many as you can before becoming the centre of attention. They're like a beautiful pair of shoes. You can't leave them behind. You're not going to see them again.

8. Same for pies. Apple. Pumpkin. Mincemeat. Have a slice of each. Or, if you don't like mincemeat, have two apples and one pumpkin. Always have three. When else do you get to have more than one dessert? Labor Day?

9. Did someone mention fruitcake? Granted, it's loaded with the mandatory celebratory calories, but avoid it at all cost. I mean, have some standards, groupies.


*Wishing everyone a fabulous, good food, good family and friends, magical holiday.*


----------



## jimmytammy

Eliza
I just shared these out loud to the laughs of Tammy and Casey
You always find a way to brighten a room, even when not in it!
Hope you have a wonderful Christmas and safe travels


----------



## mastermind307

I am so excited!  I just rented points to stay at VWL for the first time Oct 10-17, 2015.  I am going to go back and read this thread so I can learn all about the Wilderless Lodge before our trip.


----------



## blossomz

OMG Eliza!!


----------



## twokats

Eliza,
That was just too good!
I hope you and your boys have a very Merry Christmas and as much food as y'all can handle!


----------



## Nanajo1

jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the groupies Nanajo1!!!!  The bike rental area does have helmets.  Though I have never been fishing at WL(would love to do this sometime though)I believe up to 5 guests can go on the boat to bass fish.


Thanks. I'm glad not to have to think about packing helmets!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies mastermind307!!!!
What you will find on this thread goes way beyond anything WL related.  We have become family here, we share our ups and downs, our good and bad...but we all have a connection, our love of the Lodge!
*
Be sure to join us often, and ask all the questions you would like, we are glad to help.*


----------



## sleepydog25

I second* JT's* shout out:  Happy Anniversary Inkmahm and Dynaguy!  

Also, a hearty welcome to both Nanajo1 and mastermind307!    This is a good place to come for tips regarding VWL, in particular, and WL, in general.  While reading this entire thread is helpful, if you have specific questions, don't hesitate to ask--there's a lot of long-term knowledge within our ranks.  As *JT* said, this is where lovers of the Lodge come to share not only our experiences there but our lives and our friendship.  Pull up a rocker, grab your favorite libation, and join right in.  Welcome!


----------



## twokats

Happy Anniversary Inkmahm and Dynaguy! 

I hope the day is the best for y'all.  Also have a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## DiznyDi

Eliza I just sat down and put my feet up.  Thanks for the laugh!  I'm in total agreement about the carrot sticks.  But, I do enjoy my fruitcake 

WELCOME to our newest Groupies: nanajo1 and mastermind307

Wishing Inkmahm and Dynaguy a very Happy Anniversary! 

*Merry Christmas Groupies!*


----------



## tea pot

Hello Groupies 

I'm just about to start making the meatballs .....leading to a day in the kitchen
the girls are all arriving soon 
so I wanted to take time before it gets too crazy here

*To Wish You All a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year
 Filled with Love and Blessings *

Warm Hugs 

PS
Eliza you never fail me! 
OK if I steal your holiday survival guide ???


----------



## Nicoal13

*Merry Christmas* groupies!! Hope you enjoy your time with family and friends. I am blessed to know you


----------



## sleepydog25

To all who happen by, I add my wishes for wonderful holiday season for you.  As we all tend to say at this time of year, what a year it was.  Our hope is that the coming new year will bring you peace and maybe even some prosperity.  

*Happy Holidays!
Glorious Kwanzaa!
Happy Hanukkah!
Merry Christmas!*

Have a great 2015, Groupies!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Wishing a blessed Christmas eve to all of us who celebrate......


----------



## twinklebug

Happy Anniversary Inkmahm and Dynaguy!  

And a Very Merry Christmas! to all. 

Browsing youtube holiday videos, I ventured upon a very funny show of the World Showcase Players in EPCOT from 2013 and their rendition of A Christmas Carol. (start just before 4 minutes in if you want to skip audience interaction and start at the story) Enjoy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mj8a61HLq3c



​


----------



## Granny

*Here's wishing all VWL Groupies a wondrous and magical Christmas!!!*



​


----------



## jimmytammy

Merry Christmas to all the groupies!!

I hope everyone has a great day, enjoying time with family and friends.  Without getting overly sentimental, just want to say, you folks mean the world to me, and I dont know what my day would be like without you folks being a part of it.  Whether I post or lurk, you get my day going and I love seeing what is going on in your lives, so thanks for sharing yourselves with us


----------



## wildernessDad

Merry Christmas, everybody!


----------



## sleepydog25

I hope everyone is having a meaningful time with family on this Christmas day.  *Luv* and I are so fortunate to have found each other, and on this day, we are especially thankful.  It's a good thing we're in the holiday spirit since I gotta say watching the Disney "parade" on TV has been one long disappointment.  Gone is the focus on the parade itself, which is why I guess it's being called the Frozen Christmas Celebration.  Aside from the few reunited families upon which the show focused, the whole event has been one long Disney commercial (they're hyping college football games on Main Street as I type) and song-fest.  At least we're getting to see a few shots of places* luv* and I have enjoyed over the years.  If you love all things Frozen, however, you might like this well enough.


----------



## horselover

Merry Christmas groupie friends! 

We were honored to be Flag Family this morning.      





Took this one from the concierge level.





Take this for what it's worth but I asked Ranger Jack about the rumor WL is being partially converted to DVC.  He said there is no truth in that rumor & the Lodge runs 80% occupancy.  Time will tell.

Wishing you all a wonderful day with your families!


----------



## twokats

Now that most of the Christmas trees are not sporting their mounds of presents underneath their sparkling limbs, I hope each of the groupies had a fabulous and glorious Christmas day with family and loved ones. 

I pray each of you enjoy what is left of 2014 as we all prepare for whatever 2015 will hold in store for us.  Trips, cruises, oh and I guess work to be able to pay for them.


----------



## sleepydog25

Love the pics, *Julie/Jules*!  Living vicariously through you and others this year.  In fact, it may be that way for a few years. * Luv* and I just took a hard look at what we want to do and where we want to be in our lives in four years.  Between that ongoing discussion and the fact it's extremely tough for her to get time off from her job, it appears that we won't be able to see our beloved Lodge at Christmas until, gulp, 2-0-1-8.    We'll make the occasional foray to the World when we can, but it's looking more and more as though it will be seven years between Christmases at VWL.  Sigh.

In happier news, the 2015 updated cruise trip PM Award goes to our first updater, *twokats*!  Others of you may have 2015 cruises planned, but she's the first to let me know.  Feel free to PM me as needed to update your plans, and that goes for all our newer Groupies, as well.

Finally, I posted earlier about how disappointed in the "parade" show on TV yesterday.  Well, it seems someone started a thread in the Community Board section of the DIS, and in a rare occurrence, _everyone_ is in agreement on the awfulness of the program.  You don't find that on the DIS very often!  

That's all.  Carry on!


----------



## twokats

sleepydog25 said:


> In happier news, the 2015 updated cruise trip PM Award goes to our first updater, *twokats*!  Others of you may have 2015 cruises planned, but she's the first to let me know.  Feel free to PM me as needed to update your plans, and that goes for all our newer Groupies, as well.



Oh, my.  This is such an honor. . . . . I want to thank the. . . . . . oh I guess I am getting carried away.  

Since I am probably not going back to WDW until 2016, I fell the same as you do Sleepy.  But my dear husband just loves his cruises, so at least I get to see the mouse somewhere!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Love the pics, *Julie/Jules*!  Living vicariously through you and others this year.  In fact, it may be that way for a few years. * Luv* and I just took a hard look at what we want to do and where we want to be in our lives in four years.  Between that ongoing discussion and the fact it's extremely tough for her to get time off from her job, it appears that we won't be able to see our beloved Lodge at Christmas until, gulp, 2-0-1-8.    We'll make the occasional foray to the World when we can, but it's looking more and more as though it will be seven years between Christmases at VWL.  Sigh.
> 
> In happier news, the 2015 updated cruise trip PM Award goes to our first updater, *twokats*!  Others of you may have 2015 cruises planned, but she's the first to let me know.  Feel free to PM me as needed to update your plans, and that goes for all our newer Groupies, as well.
> 
> Finally, I posted earlier about how disappointed in the "parade" show on TV yesterday.  Well, it seems someone started a thread in the Community Board section of the DIS, and in a rare occurrence, _everyone_ is in agreement on the awfulness of the program.  You don't find that on the DIS very often!
> 
> That's all.  Carry on!



Work is way overrated IMO  I say vacation is way more important!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Merry Christmas Groupies!!  We're still in the midst of our Christmas celebrations - had neighbors over for Christmas dinner and relatives will be here tomorrow night so I have to start prepping again.    Then we may travel to MN for the Christmas in January party planned there!  Santa brought a bit of snow and definitely some cold in on Christmas eve.  He apparently missed my request for 50's all winter long with cold and snow only up in the mountains where we could admire it from the valley!  

Enjoyed the pictures *Julie*!  How fun to be flag family on Christmas!  

*Sly* - I flipped on the "parade" for only a minute or two and did not recognize the artist performing on the stage at DL so I moved on.  It's been a few years since it's been in a format that I've really enjoyed.  This year I skipped the Macy's Thanksgiving parade too after watching about 15 or 20 minutes and it was all just performances in front of Macy's.  I'm certain some people must prefer that but I love a parade!  With walking.  Rose Bowl parade seems to be about it for me now which is an event on my bucket list to go to and see in person.    I'm afraid I just have to stop waiting for the MN Gophers to be in it before I go - although they are going to be playing in January for the first time in a few decades!  And in Orlando!!  Would have been fun to go to that and was almost enough to make me brave WDW for the New Year.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday WDWRR_ENGINEER!!!!


----------



## danikoski

I'm not a DVC member (yet, hopefully someday), but I have stayed at OKW and AKV Kidani.  I was so impressed that when I saw an opportunity to book a studio at VWL for our honeymoon through Disney at the end of January, I jumped on it.  I was nervous about the size of the WL normal rooms, and after my last two trips being in a studio or villa through renting points, I wasn't sure about not having a microwave and toaster.  It is also my new husbands first trip, so I wanted him to be impressed with both the lodge and the room, and I wasn't sure the WL rooms would cut it.  I think the studio will.  I'm completely happy and excited to be staying at the Villas   Did I mention I'm really excited!


----------



## sleepydog25

danikoski said:


> I'm not a DVC member (yet, hopefully someday), but I have stayed at OKW and AKV Kidani.  I was so impressed that when I saw an opportunity to book a studio at VWL for our honeymoon through Disney at the end of January, I jumped on it.  I was nervous about the size of the WL normal rooms, and after my last two trips being in a studio or villa through renting points, I wasn't sure about not having a microwave and toaster.  It is also my new husbands first trip, so I wanted him to be impressed with both the lodge and the room, and I wasn't sure the WL rooms would cut it.  I think the studio will.  I'm completely happy and excited to be staying at the Villas   Did I mention I'm really excited!


I don't believe there is a more romantic resort at WDW than the Lodge.  From the awe-inspiring lobby, to the ambiance of Artist Point, to the gorgeous grounds themselves, the WL (and VWL) will embrace you.  Be sure to stroll to the beach at night to catch EWP and even some of Wishes.  Oh, and welcome to our merry band of Groupies!  Grab a rocker and join right in.  Remember, pictures are always welcome.    Congrats, too!!


----------



## jimmytammy

danikoski said:


> I'm not a DVC member (yet, hopefully someday), but I have stayed at OKW and AKV Kidani.  I was so impressed that when I saw an opportunity to book a studio at VWL for our honeymoon through Disney at the end of January, I jumped on it.  I was nervous about the size of the WL normal rooms, and after my last two trips being in a studio or villa through renting points, I wasn't sure about not having a microwave and toaster.  It is also my new husbands first trip, so I wanted him to be impressed with both the lodge and the room, and I wasn't sure the WL rooms would cut it.  I think the studio will.  I'm completely happy and excited to be staying at the Villas   Did I mention I'm really excited!



1st, Welcome to the groupies danikoski!!!!
Here is my take on your new husbands take on a VWL studio...he will be spoiled and expect all rooms at WDW to be like this  DVC has spoiled me, but in a good way.  Dont get me wrong, I will stay in a value in a heartbeat if it means my only way to get to WDW(did so recently as there was no availability at any DVC resort, last minute planning, my fault)is via another resort.  But our stays at VWL, BWV, AKL, OKW, BCV and SSR over the years has relegated me to being a "DVC snob"

VWL is a wonderful place to be, cant think of a better place to be while in the World. Enjoy!  And be sure to visit here often


----------



## sleepydog25

twokats said:


> Oh, my.  This is such an honor. . . . . I want to thank the. . . . . . oh I guess I am getting carried away.
> 
> Since I am probably not going back to WDW until 2016, I fell the same as you do Sleepy.  But my dear husband just loves his cruises, so at least I get to see the mouse somewhere!!!


I hope the statuette made it in the mail to you--it's a bronze Moosie.    Joining you on the podium, however, is none other than *jimmytammy* who just PM'd me their plans for a cruise in--tah tah dah!--2016!  Again, I'm envious.  So is *luv*.  Some day, we'll get to post our own trip info. . .I hope.  

P.S.  I've made the executive decision to keep the 2014 trips on the first page as a means of reference despite the fact we've only two more days in the month.  Sometimes my memories of past trips get a little hazy, so I'll keep this past year's history of trips up for a few more months.  However, should anyone happen by the first page, you'll notice I did some Mousekeeping and added 2016 to the queue.  Happy trip planning!


----------



## DiznyDi

WELCOME *danikoski*! ..... what JT and sleepy said....  If you're up to a walk early morning, its wonderful to take the trail over to Fort Wilderness.  The big horses are out of their stalls for grooming.  We see many, many deer along the path and have even seen a bobcat!  Breakfast at Trail's End is worth the walk.  My daughter (adult) and I arrive on the 29th thru the 7th of Feb.  If I see a love struck couple in the lobby, I'll assume it's you. 

*sleepy*, I'm impressed.  People with 2016 plans?  Wow!  It's all I can do to plan 11 months in advance.  Thanks for being the keeper of the lists! I know we all appreciate the work that you and JT do for the good of our thread.

Congrats *Julie* for being flag family on Christmas day.  Wonderful! I've so enjoyed traveling with you on your vacation. 

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY WDWRR-ENGINEER!*


----------



## DisneyNutzy

I hope the groupies had a great Holiday Season and I wish you all a Happy New Year. I have been MIA from this thread for a very, very long time. I retired 3 years ago and I guess it is a good thing that retirement has kept me so busy that I don't get much time in front of a computer anymore.

My family and I have taken many trips to WDW during the past 3 years but haven't been "home" to VWL during that time. We all agree it has been too long and are debating our date for the trip next fall/winter but we know it will be at VWL.

I hope everyone is well and I will try and make it a point to drop in from time to time.


----------



## danikoski

sleepydog25 said:


> I don't believe there is a more romantic resort at WDW than the Lodge.  From the awe-inspiring lobby, to the ambiance of Artist Point, to the gorgeous grounds themselves, the WL (and VWL) will embrace you.  Be sure to stroll to the beach at night to catch EWP and even some of Wishes.  Oh, and welcome to our merry band of Groupies!  Grab a rocker and join right in.  Remember, pictures are always welcome.    Congrats, too!!


Thanks for the welcome...we are at three weeks out and my brain is already on vacation  Can't wait...and I will be sure to take lots of photos.


----------



## danikoski

jimmytammy said:


> 1st, Welcome to the groupies danikoski!!!!
> Here is my take on your new husbands take on a VWL studio...he will be spoiled and expect all rooms at WDW to be like this  DVC has spoiled me, but in a good way.  Dont get me wrong, I will stay in a value in a heartbeat if it means my only way to get to WDW(did so recently as there was no availability at any DVC resort, last minute planning, my fault)is via another resort.  But our stays at VWL, BWV, AKL, OKW, BCV and SSR over the years has relegated me to being a "DVC snob"
> 
> VWL is a wonderful place to be, cant think of a better place to be while in the World. Enjoy!  And be sure to visit here often



I think AKV and OKW spoiled me too because I jumped at the chance to stay at VWL  And I know my husband will love it. Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## danikoski

DiznyDi said:


> WELCOME *danikoski*! ..... what JT and sleepy said....  If you're up to a walk early morning, its wonderful to take the trail over to Fort Wilderness.  The big horses are out of their stalls for grooming.  We see many, many deer along the path and have even seen a bobcat!  Breakfast at Trail's End is worth the walk.  My daughter (adult) and I arrive on the 29th thru the 7th of Feb.  If I see a love struck couple in the lobby, I'll assume it's you.


 
Sadly, we will be gone by the 29th. Visited the horses on my last visit last year...I'm kind of a horse nut, and although my husband is not, we are going to Fort Wilderness for the Hoop Dee Do Revue . Might even walk over and boat back, or boat over and walk back. Breakfast at Trails End does sound good though too. My husband though is not a morning person...I am though, so maybe I'll take the boat over and get breakfast myself


----------



## ottawagreg

Hello all,

We have returned back to the frozen tundra and I wish we had a few more days in the sun.  It has been a very insane and crazy two weeks. We barely got done with our family gatherings leading up to Christmas and my dad had to go into the hospital for heart surgery, quadruple bypass.  So I took him to the hospital and was with him before the surgery.  Then we flew to Orlando the next day while my mom and brothers helped in the recovery.  The vacation was just in time as it has been a very stressful time of late.

These are pics of the pool refurbishment.  I tried to post them in the order as I walked around the pool.  Starting at the Trout Pass bar area as I approached from VWL.  The lifeguard said it had been open for about two and a half weeks.  I took these on 12/23, so they did run over their time line a bit.  He said the kiddies loved the new area, and from what I witnessed walking to/from boat launch, he is right.  He also said that every pool in Florida was going to have a fence around it by the end of 2015.  

I took some others of the water fall looking back at the building. I post those in a day or two.  I tried to get these up while on our trip.  I took my old laptop and we had issues with that.  I think it will make a good door stop.

I goofed up the size of the photos, don't know how I managed that.


----------



## ottawagreg

My wife Viki and I spent a sunny morning playing with the camera.  This is HDR imaging.  You take the same photo three times a few seconds apart.  It records three contrasting exposures, bright-normal-dark.  Then it is merged into one file with software.  It is supposed to bring out color and and greater detail than one can get taking a single photo.  Fortunately I don't drink anymore and no longer have the shakes!  Otherwise it would just be a blurry image.

So does anyone know where we took this pic?


----------



## sleepydog25

My guess is off the connecting walkway between VWL and the Lodge proper.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Eliza61!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Great to see you *DizneyNutzy*!  Once a groupie, always a groupie

*OttawaGreg*, love the pics  And I with Sleepy, that fallen pine looks a lot like the one laying just off the walkway at VWL

danikoski, Trails End serves breakfast til 11am I think.  We go there and eat late and it serves as our meal for the day.  One of the best breakfasts on property IMO


----------



## Lurch

Hello everyone and Happy New Year!

My wife and I have been VWL DVC owners for a little over a year; never stayed there but visit every trip.  Well, we are correcting that error.  This February we are going on our inaugural VWL trip and we could not be more excited.  This will be followed in September with an even longer 2nd visit!  

We just added on at BWV so it looks like the forseeable future we will be split staying between the two.  

Looking forward to getting to know everyone here a little better and learn a bit from all of the combined experience here.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Hi everyone  it has been a long time since we have stayed at VWL, because I really do not like what I see in the pictures of the renovations. I love woodsy and piney.  Well, last night, we had a delicious dinner at Artist Point before a fireworks cruise out of WL marina, so we had time to walk around and take in the atmosphere of what truly is the resort that most speaks to Tom & me.

Well, no matter what they did to the rooms, even the public bathrooms in the DVC building still have the little touches and in seeing them, my heart has been softened.  We will stay in VWL next December!  

Bobbi


----------



## sleepydog25

Lurch said:


> Hello everyone and Happy New Year!
> 
> My wife and I have been VWL DVC owners for a little over a year; never stayed there but visit every trip.  Well, we are correcting that error.  This February we are going on our inaugural VWL trip and we could not be more excited.  This will be followed in September with an even longer 2nd visit!
> 
> We just added on at BWV so it looks like the forseeable future we will be split staying between the two.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know everyone here a little better and learn a bit from all of the combined experience here.


Welcome aboard, *Lurch*!  First, congrats on your ownership at VWL--I've loved the resort for a decade and owned there more than four years.  Second, it's about time you "corrected" your error.    Third, take time to fully explore the resort if you've not done so already.  From the lobby, to the lanterns & crickets, to a romantic stroll along the beach, there's no better place to be.

We're happy you're joining in our merry Groupie band.  Feel free to drop by often and share a pic or two if you feel like doing so.  Also voluntary is our trip listing on page 1 where those who feel up to letting others know when they'll be at the World (or on a cruise) can PM me.  The inimitable *jimmytammy* would be the person to PM birthdays and anniversaries, again on a strictly voluntary basis.  Finally, if you'd like a Moose siggie icon for your very own, there are instructions on the aforementioned first page (this holds true for all our new Groupies--I just kept forgetting to mention it).  

Welcome again, and make yourself at home!


----------



## ottawagreg

sleepydog25 said:


> My guess is off the connecting walkway between VWL and the Lodge proper.



Sleepy and Jimmy you are correct.  Fallen pine just out side the hand rail on the boardwalk as one approaches the Villas.  I knew Groupies would pick up on that right away.  It is one of things I enjoy seeing when we return home.  It really is amazing to me how close the wilderness is to the building.

Happy New Year everyone, and welcome to our new friends.  Seems like new folks join daily.  Which is nice.

greg


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies Lurch!!!!
I am a little shocked that Sleepy didnt mention the obligatory one time fee to be paid to him.  Since he failed to do so, please just send to me and I will make sure he gets his share


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy New Years Folks!!!!
Here is my prayer and wish for us all.  If you have had a less than stellar year, I hope you have a better one to come, and if you have had a great year, I hope it continues in 2015!!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the groupies Lurch!!!!
> I am a little shocked that Sleepy didnt mention the obligatory one time fee to be paid to him.  Since he failed to do so, please just send to me and I will make sure he gets his share


I forgot!!  I better get my cut, *JT*! 

Happy New Year to all the Groupies, new and ol--umm, long-time.  I echo *JT's *well-spoken sentiment.

Finally, a big _*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*_ to *eliza*!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Eliza!!!*


----------



## eliza61

*[/HAPPY NEW YEAR FOLKS]*_

WISHING EVERYONE PEACE AND PROSPERITY IN THE NEW YEAR.

Thanks all for the birthday wishes!!!_


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Happy New Year Groupies!

Happy Birthday Eliza

Welcome to the Groupies Lurch

Watching all the NYPD rookies freezing in Times Square last night brings back a bunch of memories. As much as we would like to re-visit our youth that is one experience I do not miss!

Going to California for the USA Softball Mens National team tryouts next weekend (Coaching, not playing) in Irvine. We will be 20 minutes from Disneyland with no time built in to go! The end of the month I will be at Disney Wide World of Sports for a Tournament so hopefully some WDW time and a visit to VWL. Have to get a Disney fix soon!

Stay warm groupies!


----------



## bocaj1431

We stayed in the WL villas last year and loved it.  Some of our favorites:  the wood carvings, the lobby, the staff, the quiet pool, main pool, the boat ride to MK, RF (best QS of hotels), the foliage along the paths, the lighting surrounding the hotel in the eve, how much more friendlier guests are compared to other villas and I could go on.  

This is now are favorite of all the villas and I am so excited because we are going back this June. 

Thank you to the regulars from this thread who put a lot of time into keeping this thread going and are so welcoming.  

Happy New Year!


----------



## sleepydog25

bocaj1431 said:


> We stayed in the WL villas last year and loved it.  Some of our favorites:  the wood carvings, the lobby, the staff, the quiet pool, main pool, the boat ride to MK, RF (best QS of hotels), the foliage along the paths, the lighting surrounding the hotel in the eve, how much more friendlier guests are compared to other villas and I could go on.
> 
> This is now are favorite of all the villas and I am so excited because we are going back this June.
> 
> Thank you to the regulars from this thread who put a lot of time into keeping this thread going and are so welcoming.
> 
> Happy New Year!


You certainly hit many of the highlights that we've all come to love about the Lodge.  I'd add other items such as the flickering lanterns, the crickets chirping, the walk along the nature trail, the beach area, and the fresh Mickey waffles at RF.  I've not stayed at all the other resorts, but I have to admit after thinking about what you said, that we, too, have found the friendliest guests at WL and VWL.  I'd like to believe the serenity and grandeur of the Lodge has a calming effect which leads to nicer folks.  Whatever the reason, it's a telling observation.  Thanks for sharing, and we're so glad you've helped make our Groupies thread even better.


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday, Eliza!

Happy New Year!

I hope all the groupies have had a wonderful day.  I also hope the new year brings each and every one of you all things magical, be it a trip or whatever.

Also a big welcome to all the new groupies.  Thank you for joining our wonderful little group.


----------



## DiznyDi

*Belated Birthday Wishes to Eliza!*
Continue your celebration today and through the week-end.  Kick back and enjoy yourself.  

DDad's been home since Tuesday afternoon - just like a little mini-vacation. So very nice.  It's only Friday and we still have a few more days before it's back to the same old routine.

Wishing you all a very Happy New Year!

Looks like we have a few new Groupies:  WELCOME Lurch and bocaj1431!  So nice to have you here.


----------



## Granny

Another delinquent one checking in...


A very happy and blessed new year to everyone...I hope that each of you have a year filled with joy and peace.

To our newcomers, WELCOME to the thread.  It's great to have people drop by and stay for as long as they like.  Or come back from time to time like our good friend DisneyNutzy.  


And of course, I must wish our amazing friend....code name ELIZA....a wonderful birthday!  

Thanks for the pictures and all the ongoing sharing that are part of what we call the Groupie Thread.   You guys are all awesome!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*eliza*....Sending belated happy birthday wishes! I hope you had a good day!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Bobbiwoz!!!!


----------



## Granny

bobbiwoz said:


> Hi everyone  it has been a long time since we have stayed at VWL, because I really do not like what I see in the pictures of the renovations. I love woodsy and piney.  Well, last night, we had a delicious dinner at Artist Point before a fireworks cruise out of WL marina, so we had time to walk around and take in the atmosphere of what truly is the resort that most speaks to Tom & me.
> 
> Well, no matter what they did to the rooms, even the public bathrooms in the DVC building still have the little touches and in seeing them, my heart has been softened.  We will stay in VWL next December!
> 
> Bobbi




Hi Bobbi!    Great to "see" you here again.  I think you make some great points but you have said the same thing I feel...as long as there is that wonderful lobby and all the little things that make WL/VWL so special, I can live with the new decor.  I can't say I prefer the new decor but it isn't going to make me stop looking forward to VWL stays and visits.


And before I forget, 


*Happy Birthday Bobbi!!!*


----------



## DiznyDi

Wishing *bobbiwoz* a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## A&MsMommy

With the recent renos at VWL, did they add a sleeper chair to the one bedrooms?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

A&MsMommy said:


> With the recent renos at VWL, did they add a sleeper chair to the one bedrooms?



No - the 1BR's still only have the king bed in the master bedroom and the queen sleeper sofa in the living area.

The studios received the additional murphy bed and now can sleep 5.


----------



## dwsandy

Hello.  I am new to this thread.  I just booked a 2bdrm villa for myself, dh, our 3 kids, BIL and a friend for my 40th bday in April.  I'm super excited because I've never stayed here before and I am looking forward to it . I've waitlisted a lockoff but booked the dedicated.  Is there a pullout chair in the main living area?  If so, does this change with the lockoff?  TIA


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Mr Deebits!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

But then again
We are having way slow service with our internet provider, AT&T.  Been with them for years and dont really wont switch providers, but paying DSL prices and getting basically slightly faster than dial up service has got to go.  So who do you have has internet service and what do you like about them?


----------



## Granny

dwsandy said:


> Hello.  I am new to this thread.  I just booked a 2bdrm villa for myself, dh, our 3 kids, BIL and a friend for my 40th bday in April.  I'm super excited because I've never stayed here before and I am looking forward to it . I've waitlisted a lockoff but booked the dedicated.  Is there a pullout chair in the main living area?  If so, does this change with the lockoff?  TIA



Welcome to the VWL Groupies thread!  

There are no sleeper chairs at VWL at all in any accommodation size.   What they do have is a fold down sleeper only in the studios to make them sleep 5 now.

What I don't know, and hadn't thought about, is whether the second bedroom in a dedicated 2BR has that fold down sleeper.  Hopefully your request for a lock off will come through to make sure you have that option.

Looking at your guest list, I would think that you and DH are in the master BR, BIL and friend in second BR and the three kids in the living room?  If so, you might want to consider bringing an air mattress so one of your children can sleep on that.  Otherwise, that third child will have to be in the second BR and I don' t know if that's the solution you are looking for.

Sounds like a great tip planned, and I hope you completely enjoy the resort we all love.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> But then again
> We are having way slow service with our internet provider, AT&T.  Been with them for years and dont really wont switch providers, but paying DSL prices and getting basically slightly faster than dial up service has got to go.  So who do you have has internet service and what do you like about them?



Jimmy...of course this is not !  Without decent internet service how can you continue your great contributions to this thread?  

We are in the midwest so I don't know if you have the same options.  We have AT&T Uverse and the cable competition here is Charter Communications.  We've been thinking about switching since AT&T keeps ramping up the prices and Charter has a very fast internet as part of its basic package.  Good luck in your provider search!


----------



## dwsandy

Granny said:


> Welcome to the VWL Groupies thread!  There are no sleeper chairs at VWL at all in any accommodation size.   What they do have is a fold down sleeper only in the studios to make them sleep 5 now.  What I don't know, and hadn't thought about, is whether the second bedroom in a dedicated 2BR has that fold down sleeper.  Hopefully your request for a lock off will come through to make sure you have that option.  Looking at your guest list, I would think that you and DH are in the master BR, BIL and friend in second BR and the three kids in the living room?  If so, you might want to consider bringing an air mattress so one of your children can sleep on that.  Otherwise, that third child will have to be in the second BR and I don' t know if that's the solution you are looking for.  Sounds like a great tip planned, and I hope you completely enjoy the resort we all love.


  well that is kinda strange.  A studio sleeps 5, but a 1 bedroom sleeps 4? That is a little disappointing but I'm sure I will get over it once I get there.  After all, we will be a WDW! Thanks for the info


----------



## dwsandy

Granny said:


> Welcome to the VWL Groupies thread!
> 
> Looking at your guest list, I would think that you and DH are in the master BR, BIL and friend in second BR and the three kids in the living room?  If so, you might want to consider bringing an air mattress so one of your children can sleep on that.  Otherwise, that third child will have to be in the second BR and I don' t know if that's the solution you are looking for.
> 
> Sounds like a great tip planned, and I hope you completely enjoy the resort we all love.



Do you know if it's possible to pay for a cot? Otherwise, it looks like myself and the 2 girls in the master and dh and ds on the sleeper sofa.  Not ideal, but it will have to do


----------



## danikoski

dwsandy said:


> Do you know if it's possible to pay for a cot? Otherwise, it looks like myself and the 2 girls in the master and dh and ds on the sleeper sofa.  Not ideal, but it will have to do



When we stayed at a 2 bedroom at AKV last year, one of the girls who was supposed to sleep in the living room was worried about the big window and wanted to sleep in the master with her parents.  So we used the cushions on the couch to make a bed on the floor in the master bedroom.  Worked brilliantly.  If an air mattress isn't an option, you might be able to do that in the living room at VWL.  Just a thought.  If you choose that option, bring sheets with you and make sure to wedge the cushions so they don't slip around too much.
Hopefully you will get a lockoff, so then the second bedroom will have three beds.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

A day late but *Happy Birthday Bobbi!!  
*



jimmytammy said:


> But then again
> We are having way slow service with our internet provider, AT&T.  Been with them for years and dont really wont switch providers, but paying DSL prices and getting basically slightly faster than dial up service has got to go.  So who do you have has internet service and what do you like about them?



For us Charter has been the only option.  Getting ahold of a customer rep there always takes far more time than I think it should but in general the internet service has been fine for us.  



dwsandy said:


> Do you know if it's possible to pay for a cot? Otherwise, it looks like myself and the 2 girls in the master and dh and ds on the sleeper sofa.  Not ideal, but it will have to do



In general DVC does not offer cots so you would need to bring something like an air bed or air pad along but you can always ask once you arrive and you might get lucky.  Otherwise if the cushions can still be taken off the couch that might work but you'll need sheets or blankets.  However I'm not certain if they come off at VWL if the new sleeper sofas they got are like at BWV or BCV and I kind of think they are.  
_
Ok - found my picture of the pull out and I'm 99.9% certain the cushions don't come off.  I opened it up to take a look last May and I guarantee I did not choose to place the cushions under the bed - they just fold out that way so using them won't be an option._


----------



## dwsandy

Thanks for the picture.  It will be fine.  We are just excited to go!  The kids still have no idea


----------



## bocaj1431

sleepydog25 said:


> You certainly hit many of the highlights that we've all come to love about the Lodge.  I'd add other items such as the flickering lanterns, the crickets chirping, the walk along the nature trail, the beach area, and the fresh Mickey waffles at RF.  I've not stayed at all the other resorts, but I have to admit after thinking about what you said, that we, too, have found the friendliest guests at WL and VWL.  I'd like to believe the serenity and grandeur of the Lodge has a calming effect which leads to nicer folks.  Whatever the reason, it's a telling observation.  Thanks for sharing, and we're so glad you've helped make our Groupies thread even better
> 
> 
> You are so right about the crickets chirping and the flickering lanterns.  We haven't checked out the beach area yet.  We will have to do that this June.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## twokats

Bobbiwoz and Mr Deebits.

Happy Birthday!!!  I hope it was the best.


----------



## danikoski

Two weeks from today, my new husband and I will be heading VWL for our Disneymoon! Yeah!


----------



## sleepydog25

dwsandy said:


> Thanks for the picture.  It will be fine.  We are just excited to go!  The kids still have no idea


Welcome to the Groupies!  Feel free to drop in often and share your ongoing trip preparations and the trip itself.   

A belated happy birthday to bobbiwoz and Mr Deebits! 

I'm sure you'll have a grand time at VWL, *danikoski*!  There are so many romantic things to see and do at the Lodge.  I'm happy for you!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Mr deebits!!*


----------



## Andrew015

Perhaps this has already been talked about in detail, but I just happened upon some detailed pictures and a Youtube video illustrating all of the changes surrounding the Silver Springs pool.   I must say that I was really dismayed by the announcement that a perimeter fence was going to be put up, and wondered "how in the heck can they do this tastefully without ruining the atmosphere surrounding the pool?".    However, after seeing the finished product, I must admit that I am amazed by the outcome.    In true Disney fashion, the fence has been seamlessly integrated into the existing infrastructure, with great detail being taken into account to ensure that the view, theming and overall feel of the pool area was not altered.    

If anyone is interested, here is the Youtube video mentioned above: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6EqrGaWRvw


----------



## sleepydog25

Thanks for the link!  I had seen a number of pictures of the new fencing and thought it quite appropriate, and the video further confirms they did a very nice job in blending the fence to the environment.  Even that short blurb made me miss the Lodge.  Sigh.


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> But then again
> We are having way slow service with our internet provider, AT&T.  Been with them for years and dont really wont switch providers, but paying DSL prices and getting basically slightly faster than dial up service has got to go.  So who do you have has internet service and what do you like about them?



Sorry for being late on this, but I just had to jump on it.  *Jimmy*, by all means, avoid any provider that does not own, nor know how to use, a tape measure.  Let me explain.

Soon after we left the wonderful services of our dial-up provider just two years ago, the new rural high speed wireless internet service tower was erected a few hill tops away from us, so we said adios to our dial-up service of many years (really!) and jumped into the 21st century.  

Within just a few days, the wonderful life changing high speed internet service we quickly had grown to love had disappeared.  Geeze Louise; now what?  It turns out we had experienced cowference issues that left us without service for about three days.  I know this is something few experience, and for sure, those in a metropolitan area most probably never will experience it.

As it turned out, the installer of the power cabling to the new local tower had neglected to find the largest of the herd, or had no idea how to measure from the ground to the tip of its horns.  Yup, cowference occurred.  As the alpha bull entered the barn, his horns caught the power cabling and ripped it from the tower.  Yeah, bummer; can't say what the bull thought, but DiznyDi and I just didn't appreciate it much.  After a few days, we had service back on line.  Ever notice how in life when something cool happens, it always get interrupted by some type of bull.

Good luck - and welcome to the 21st century.


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> Sorry for being late on this, but I just had to jump on it.  *Jimmy*, by all means, avoid any provider that does not own, nor know how to use, a tape measure.  Let me explain.
> 
> Soon after we left the wonderful services of our dial-up provider just two years ago, the new rural high speed wireless internet service tower was erected a few hill tops away from us, so we said adios to our dial-up service of many years (really!) and jumped into the 21st century.
> 
> Within just a few days, the wonderful life changing high speed internet service we quickly had grown to love had disappeared.  Geeze Louise; now what?  It turns out we had experienced cowference issues that left us without service for about three days.  I know this is something few experience, and for sure, those in a metropolitan area most probably never will experience it.
> 
> As it turned out, the installer of the power cabling to the new local tower had neglected to find the largest of the herd, or had no idea how to measure from the ground to the tip of its horns.  Yup, cowference occurred.  As the alpha bull entered the barn, his horns caught the power cabling and ripped it from the tower.  Yeah, bummer; can't say what the bull thought, but DiznyDi and I just didn't appreciate it much.  After a few days, we had service back on line.  Ever notice how in life when something cool happens, it always get interrupted by some type of bull.
> 
> Good luck - and welcome to the 21st century.


Best. Advice. Ever.


----------



## eliza61

Andrew015 said:


> Perhaps this has already been talked about in detail, but I just happened upon some detailed pictures and a Youtube video illustrating all of the changes surrounding the Silver Springs pool.   I must say that I was really dismayed by the announcement that a perimeter fence was going to be put up, and wondered "how in the heck can they do this tastefully without ruining the atmosphere surrounding the pool?".    However, after seeing the finished product, I must admit that I am amazed by the outcome.    In true Disney fashion, the fence has been seamlessly integrated into the existing infrastructure, with great detail being taken into account to ensure that the view, theming and overall feel of the pool area was not altered.
> 
> If anyone is interested, here is the Youtube video mentioned above:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6EqrGaWRvw




Tjanks for the Link


You know Andrew, it's funny because that is the one area I never worry about with Disney.  for the most part they have the "theming" thing down!!  lol, 

My favorite is that if you stay at Saratoga springs resorts the big water lines for the fireman that run along the lake are all painted and decorated in  very Victorian fashion.

LOL any time you can make public pipe lines look good, you are definitely good at your job.  I really love the childrens splash area

Stupid question, was this done to slow down pool hopping from FW?


----------



## sleepydog25

eliza61 said:


> Stupid question, was this done to slow down pool hopping from FW?


I don't think so, *eliza*, as there is no need to use your room key/Unmagical bracelet to get into the pool according to every report I've read.  I believe the issue is one of mandated safety, meaning all pools are supposed to have a security fence (to keep out very, very young ones who stray?) and Disney is toeing the line.  I know any pool in VA that is put in must have a security fence, and I believe even older pools are no longer grandfathered and must put them in.


----------



## BandontheRun

Does anyone know the reason that the fence was put up around the pool area?


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi!  It looks like we may have an opportunity for a meet end of the month!  An opportunity presented itself for me to return to the World for a somewhat brief trip so I jumped on it!  I'm currently debating my return.  It will either be 1/31 or 2/1.  The good me says 1/31.  The bad me says 2/1!            We'll see which one wins.  If I choose 2/1 that would provide us with more opportunities to meet.  I'll PM you!  Sadly I won't be at the Lodge.   Honestly after the wonderful stay we just had it's probably just as well.  Let that trip settle into memory a bit & look forward to the next Christmas stay (and yes I already am!).


----------



## Andrew015

eliza61 said:


> Tjanks for the Link
> 
> 
> You know Andrew, it's funny because that is the one area I never worry about with Disney.  for the most part they have the "theming" thing down!!  lol,



Eliza - You are very right about that - Disney sure does have that down!   



BandontheRun said:


> Does anyone know the reason that the fence was put up around the pool area?



All of the reasons that I have heard point back to Florida code/law about having all pools fenced in.   I'm sure that this was a major liability concern for Disney, and they were forced to do this in order to ensure compliance and minimize their exposure.


----------



## Andrew015

sleepydog25 said:


> I don't think so, *eliza*, as there is no need to use your room key/Unmagical bracelet to get into the pool according to every report I've read.



I noted on my last stay at BLT, your MagicBand *was *required in order to gain access to the pool.   Perhaps this has to do with which pools are "hop-able" and which ones are not?   In  any event, glad to hear that it is not a requirement at WL!


----------



## sleepydog25

Andrew015 said:


> I noted on my last stay at BLT, your MagicBand *was *required in order to gain access to the pool.   Perhaps this has to do with which pools are "hop-able" and which ones are not?   In  any event, glad to hear that it is not a requirement at WL!


Neither did I see a place to use your band/key in that video or in pictures.  Then again, my eyesight isn't what it used to be.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday SantaRay and Elvis!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Dad
You know, I remember the days when we had dial up, heck, remember the days when a computer in the home meant you had been watching too many episodes of The Jetsons and were daydreaming

Now we are streaming in shows and movies on Capt D's XBox and get upset when it slows down or worse, it doesnt go fast enough

I would say The Jetsons is coming true!


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> Dad
> You know, I remember the days when . . . . . . . . . . . . I would say The Jetsons is coming true!



Still waiting for my briefcase to open up into my ride home . . . .


----------



## BandontheRun

Andrew015 said:


> Eliza - You are very right about that - Disney sure does have that down!  All of the reasons that I have heard point back to Florida code/law about having all pools fenced in.   I'm sure that this was a major liability concern for Disney, and they were forced to do this in order to ensure compliance and minimize their exposure.



I thought of this as well but the Villas pool is not fenced in?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

BandontheRun said:


> I thought of this as well but the Villas pool is not fenced in?



One rumor I read was that all the feature pools on property were going to be fenced in but not the quiet pools and yet the reason given was the State of FL was pressuring for it to be done to follow the state requirements.  Didn't make a lot of sense to me either.....  Although I think there also was mention that Disney like others had been grandfathered in on the requirements.  So maybe they just decided to do some?  Strange though and maybe it'll be coming to all the pools over time.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> Still waiting for my briefcase to open up into my ride home . . . .



Me too  One day, we will all be flying to WDW...in our cars


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Me too  One day, we will all be flying to WDW...in our cars


By then, my flying car will need to be wheelchair capable.  

A whopping -1F here this morning, and I suspect other Groupies are experiencing the same (or worse) conditions.  Yuck.  It's a balmy 52F in Port Canaveral. . .


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> By then, my flying car will need to be wheelchair capable.
> 
> A whopping -1F here this morning, and I suspect other Groupies are experiencing the same (or worse) conditions.  Yuck.  It's a balmy 52F in Port Canaveral. . .



I say lets get up a bus trip to WDW and brave out the warm temps there


----------



## ottawagreg

jimmytammy said:


> I say lets get up a bus trip to WDW and brave out the warm temps there



Well we are hanging on here in the northern region of the people's republic of Illinois.  The worst was minus 20 deg. with wind chills ranging from -35 to -40.  Now the roads are snow packed and icy, with the wind blowing the powder everywhere.  The kids are off again today.  Three days out of school this week.  Its hard to believe that less than two weeks ago I was floating in the Hidden Springs Pool and hot tub.  Oh well, five months until June and we return.

greg


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Come out west my freezing groupie friends!  Nights are cold in Reno but 50's during the day.  Or a little spot in Anaheim, CA looks like it's having 70's!  Meet you all at Hearthstone lounge and then a short walk to DL for Fantasy in the Sky Fireworks?


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Come out west my freezing groupie friends!  Nights are cold in Reno but 50's during the day.  Or a little spot in Anaheim, CA looks like it's having 70's!  Meet you all at Hearthstone lounge and then a short walk to DL for Fantasy in the Sky Fireworks?



You got any extra space for a few groupie friends


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> Me too  One day, we will all be flying to WDW...in our cars



AND having Rosie pack our bags!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> You got any extra space for a few groupie friends



You bet!


----------



## Corinne

Happy Saturday Groupies....and.....Merry Christmas, Happy New Year, happy belated birthdays and anniversaries to all! Taking a trip to the world in December coupled with my new job really was not a very smart thing to do. Hope you are all well.


----------



## jimmytammy

has a birthday
Happy Birthday sleepydog25!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> AND having Rosie pack our bags!


Wonder if Rosie would be willing to go with us and re-pack our Owners Locker?

Corinne
We understand, just glad you are here


----------



## DiznyDi

*Wishing sleepy a very Happy Birthday!*

Hope you do something fun! Celebrate your special day!


 Hi Corinne


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Have a *Happy Birthday Sly Sleepy Dog!  *


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday Sleepydog!!


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> Corinne
> We understand, just glad you are here



Thanks Jimmy!



DiznyDi said:


> Hi Corinne



Hi Di!!


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday Sleepy!!!!!!*

Hope you enjoy your day!!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Sleepy !!!*


----------



## Pirate Granny

QUESTION:
We are five in a studio this May.  Two 8 year olds and three adults, tight, yes, but we will manage.  We have always seemed to get the dedicated studios at the very far end of the long hallway.  That studio has two closets, one standard size next to the bathroom vanity and a second smaller one next to the hallway door.  We really need that second closet on this trip.  Do all studios have that second closet, oR just the dedicated ones, or just those four at the very end of the long hallway on each floor.  Trying to decide what my request might be.  I believe odd numbers are towards the water (that, I know you can't really see)... We have had the dumpster view too!  I like highest floor possible, but this time, I would prefer the two closets, even if it means dumpster 
Can anyone help me out here.  Thanks


----------



## wildernessDad

My fellow groupies, my friend CodeSpyder, programmer of the DVC Planner universal app, has a request.  He'd like to have some pictures.  He'll credit you on his website.

The pictures he needs are a resort shot (and if you want to size it, please size it at 600x400 pixels).  He also needs an 'icon' type pic sized 70x70 pixels.  He needs these pics for the following resorts.

Aulani (not construction pics)
Polynesian Villas and Bungalows (Can be a recent construction pic or a general resort pic)

Please send pics to him at codespyder@webspydercode.com.

Thanks.


----------



## MarlaSingersLaundry

Any suggestions in way of room a request for a one bedroom?  We'll be there in 2 short weeks!


----------



## sleepydog25

MarlaSingersLaundry said:


> Any suggestions in way of room a request for a one bedroom?  We'll be there in 2 short weeks!


As I always advise those heading to VWL, I recommend a lake view side, close to the elevators room, and floors 2 through 4.  If fulfilled, then you might have glimpses of Bay Lake, won't be near the dumpsters, will likely have some views of Hidden Springs pool, and won't have the dormer-style balcony which cuts off your views of the 5th floor.  

*PirateGranny*:  Sorry, I don't know the answer to your question.  Perhaps someone else can help.  

To all who have sent me birthday greetings, thank you, but I'm having an "unbirthday" today.  Sorry.  What that means is I'm regressing in age, not progressing.  We mostly celebrated yesterday by going to see "Into the Woods" (meh ), shopping at Fresh Market, and spontaneously opting to dine out at our fave restaurant, Noble's Grill in Winston-Salem.  Superb!  Today has been low-key, though I did make homemade Italian sausage with my new KitchenAid mixer attachment for grinding meats.  That means tonight will be* luv's* famous and delicious vodka sauce with penne pasta and my sausage.    Thank you all for the warm wishes and continued friendship. * JT* said something about me being a leader of the pack, but truly I'm honored to be the current keeper of the thread and mostly, to be called friend to each of you, both those I've met and have yet to meet.  Thank you all!


----------



## MarlaSingersLaundry

sleepydog25 said:


> As I always advise those heading to VWL, I recommend a lake view side, close to the elevators room, and floors 2 through 4.  If fulfilled, then you might have glimpses of Bay Lake, won't be near the dumpsters, will likely have some views of Hidden Springs pool, and won't have the dormer-style balcony which cuts off your views of the 5th floor.
> 
> *PirateGranny*:  Sorry, I don't know the answer to your question.  Perhaps someone else can help.
> 
> To all who have sent me birthday greetings, thank you, but I'm having an "unbirthday" today.  Sorry.  What that means is I'm regressing in age, not progressing.  We mostly celebrated yesterday by going to see "Into the Woods" (meh ), shopping at Fresh Market, and spontaneously opting to dine out at our fave restaurant, Noble's Grill in Winston-Salem.  Superb!  Today has been low-key, though I did make homemade Italian sausage with my new KitchenAid mixer attachment for grinding meats.  That means tonight will be* luv's* famous and delicious vodka sauce with penne pasta and my sausage.    Thank you all for the warm wishes and continued friendship. * JT* said something about me being a leader of the pack, but truly I'm honored to be the current keeper of the thread and mostly, to be called friend to each of you, both those I've met and have yet to meet.  Thank you all!




Thank you so much!  And a very happy unbirthday to you!


----------



## sleepydog25

MarlaSingersLaundry said:


> Thank you so much!  And a very happy unbirthday to you!


And thank you, Marla!  

To celebrate,* luv* and I just booked a DCL cruise for anniversary in July!  We had been planning to go back to HHI (non-DVC) since we had such a good time last year, but given we might not be back in the World together until 2016 , the more we thought about it, a cruise wouldn't be too terribly much more than a trip to HHI (at least where we stay).  So, we're booked, and I've added us to the First Page travel list.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Blossomz!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday Blossom!*

You are one busy lady! How do you plan to celebrate? Whatever you do, enjoy your special day.


----------



## eliza61

My watch must have stopped, can't believe I missed a birthday.

*Sleep, hope your day was magical.*


Happy birthday Blossom.  wishes you a day filled with Pixie dust


----------



## ottawagreg

Pirate Granny said:


> QUESTION:
> We are five in a studio this May.  Two 8 year olds and three adults, tight, yes, but we will manage.  We have always seemed to get the dedicated studios at the very far end of the long hallway.  That studio has two closets, one standard size next to the bathroom vanity and a second smaller one next to the hallway door.  We really need that second closet on this trip.  Do all studios have that second closet, oR just the dedicated ones, or just those four at the very end of the long hallway on each floor.  Trying to decide what my request might be.  I believe odd numbers are towards the water (that, I know you can't really see)... We have had the dumpster view too!  I like highest floor possible, but this time, I would prefer the two closets, even if it means dumpster
> Can anyone help me out here.  Thanks




Granny,

All Studios DO NOT have two closets.  We are studio dwellers (wife, daughter and me) and we find that to be ample room.  The only time we have had the second closet is when we had the very last room at the end of the hallway.  Being only three of us, it is not too uncomfortable without the closet but it is very convenient having it.  If one does not mind the walk every time you go to the room.  

greg


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> My fellow groupies, my friend CodeSpyder, programmer of the DVC Planner universal app, has a request.  He'd like to have some pictures.  He'll credit you on his website.
> 
> The pictures he needs are a resort shot (and if you want to size it, please size it at 600x400 pixels).  He also needs an 'icon' type pic sized 70x70 pixels.  He needs these pics for the following resorts.
> 
> Aulani (not construction pics)
> Polynesian Villas and Bungalows (Can be a recent construction pic or a general resort pic)
> 
> Please send pics to him at codespyder@webspydercode.com.
> 
> Thanks.



If I get a chance I'll look thru my pictures.  Otherwise, if nothing interferes with plans we're going to be at Aulani Feb 26th thru March 3rd!    Going to use up some of the points from our WDW cancellations.  

The day before that I think we'll see if we can switch and try out the Poly in May.    Any other groupies thinking of checking it out this year?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ottawagreg said:


> Granny,
> 
> All Studios DO NOT have two closets.  We are studio dwellers (wife, daughter and me) and we find that to be ample room.  The only time we have had the second closet is when we had the very last room at the end of the hallway.  Being only three of us, it is not too uncomfortable without the closet but it is very convenient having it.  If one does not mind the walk every time you go to the room.
> 
> greg



I can't find pictures from the second studio we've had but I don't think we had a second closet and pics confirm that the first one we had didn't have a second closet by the door.  Neither of these were at the very end of the hall but both were bus stop side and one was in the short section close to the lodge and the other was towards the end of the long section on the ground floor so under what would be a 2BR at the end on the upper floors.


----------



## ottawagreg

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I can't find pictures from the second studio we've had but I don't think we had a second closet and pics confirm that the first one we had didn't have a second closet by the door.  Neither of these were at the very end of the hall but both were bus stop side and one was in the short section close to the lodge and the other was towards the end of the long section on the ground floor so under what would be a 2BR at the end on the upper floors.



We have stayed in studios at least four times, may be five, and always in the long wing away from the Lodge.  Only once did we have the second closet.  It was nice because I kept golf club travel bag in the second one and it freed up floor space.  The bad part was when we ran out of ice (usually 4 times a day) and I had to waddle all the way back down the hall way and then circle the octagon.  I did studies on which way was shorter on the octagon, but I could not decide.  Since it is a circle it may not make a difference.  Should have paid more attention in high school geometry!





Here is another pic from December trip.  This is only steps outside the back door of the villas.  The wilderness so close really is beautiful.  I want to try other DVC properties.  My daughter won't agree to it.  It very hard to argue for another place when I gaze on some the memory maker photos.

greg


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> If I get a chance I'll look thru my pictures.  Otherwise, if nothing interferes with plans we're going to be at Aulani Feb 26th thru March 3rd!    Going to use up some of the points from our WDW cancellations.
> 
> The day before that I think we'll see if we can switch and try out the Poly in May.    Any other groupies thinking of checking it out this year?


Chris is going to try to get into one for a night in September once the booking window is opened for non-Poly DVCers.  She has a meet with friends at the World each year, but they stay concierge at one of the deluxes.  However, she likes to arrive a day or two early, so she'll check them out if possible.

*"Sleep, hope your day was magical."  *Thanks, eliza, it was!


----------



## nanajoyx2

I may be wrong, but I believe dedicated studios have 2 closets - the regular one near the sink and a small "coat" closet near the door.  We usually stay in a studio and most times it has been dedicated.  Will be there starting Monday so will update.


----------



## danikoski

Less than a week and we will be at VWL


----------



## eliza61

danikoski said:


> Less than a week and we will be at VWL





Take me with you!!


----------



## eliza61

So the world meeting of family event is being held in Philadelphia this summer
Which I have since learned is like the world cup match for Catholics.

Philly is expecting over 1.2 million visitors.  to give you some perspective, Philadelphia only has 1.5 million folks living here.  Anyhoo, my house is about 6 blocks away from the Art Museum.

The pope is scheduled to visit for three days culminating with a mass on the Ben Franklin Parkway.

Some one offered me $1500 bucks a night to rent it for the Pope's Visit!!!

LOL,
of course Sid, the squid immediately said...

"Mom, ask yourself,  what would Jesus do?"

Could you rent out your house??  lol, either way I'm not staying in town.  I'm not a big crowd gal and it's going to be packed.


----------



## sleepydog25

eliza61 said:


> So the world meeting of family event is being held in Philadelphia this summer
> Which I have since learned is like the world cup match for Catholics.
> 
> Philly is expecting over 1.2 million visitors.  to give you some perspective, Philadelphia only has 1.5 million folks living here.  Anyhoo, my house is about 6 blocks away from the Art Museum.
> 
> The pope is scheduled to visit for three days culminating with a mass on the Ben Franklin Parkway.
> 
> Some one offered me $1500 bucks a night to rent it for the Pope's Visit!!!
> 
> LOL,
> of course Sid, the squid immediately said...
> 
> *"Mom, ask yourself,  what would Jesus do?"*
> 
> Could you rent out your house??  lol, either way I'm not staying in town.  I'm not a big crowd gal and it's going to be packed.


----------



## tea pot

Hello Groupies and Happy New Year!! 

Hope you are all well and staying warm
last week It was -3 when I went out at 9 am.
of course my Florida DD keeps sending me pictures 
of the beach. 
 Well we will be heading down to 
St Pete this weekend (Happy Dance  )

The new year brings Blessings of Good News!
My dear DH AKA the Big Guy as some of you know
has been working in NYC during the week
and commuting home to Boston on the weekends.
He just got the OK to work from home for most of the time
with a few short trips to NYC a month. 
So he is very happy to drive down to Fl this year

On the way of course we just have to stop
at our Happy Place for a couple of nights,
Staying at SSR 
So we will be  attending the Member Event 
for the Poly next Tues at the preview center.
Will keep you posted.

*FYI*, talking to my guide yesterday
the Poly will open this April.
and* Booking* for owners starts on Feb 11 but
*Non owners can book as early as FEB 18!!!!!
*



sleepydog25 said:


> To all who have sent me birthday greetings, thank you, but I'm having an "unbirthday" today.  Sorry.  What that means is I'm regressing in age, not progressing.  We mostly celebrated yesterday by going to see "Into the Woods" (meh ), shopping at Fresh Market, and spontaneously opting to dine out at our fave restaurant, Noble's Grill in Winston-Salem.  Superb!  Today has been low-key, though I did make homemade Italian sausage with my new KitchenAid mixer attachment for grinding meats.  That means tonight will be* luv's* famous and delicious vodka sauce with penne pasta and my sausage.    Thank you all for the warm wishes and continued friendship. * JT* said something about me being a leader of the pack, but truly I'm honored to be the current keeper of the thread and mostly, to be called friend to each of you, both those I've met and have yet to meet.  Thank you all!



Awww
A Belated Happy Birthday Sleepy 
That sounds like a wonderful dinner.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

eliza61 said:


> So the world meeting of family event is being held in Philadelphia this summer
> Which I have since learned is like the world cup match for Catholics.
> 
> Philly is expecting over 1.2 million visitors.  to give you some perspective, Philadelphia only has 1.5 million folks living here.  Anyhoo, my house is about 6 blocks away from the Art Museum.
> 
> The pope is scheduled to visit for three days culminating with a mass on the Ben Franklin Parkway.
> 
> Some one offered me $1500 bucks a night to rent it for the Pope's Visit!!!
> 
> LOL,
> of course Sid, the squid immediately said...
> 
> "Mom, ask yourself,  what would Jesus do?"
> 
> Could you rent out your house??  lol, either way I'm not staying in town.  I'm not a big crowd gal and it's going to be packed.



$1500/night?  I'd figure out some way I could do it!    We've done a few VRBO stays and it seems similar.  My niece moved to Rapid city, SD a little over a year ago.  I know that several people she works with rent out their homes during the Sturgis Rally and she's contemplating it herself.  Slightly different crowd of course.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Happy Birthday Blossomz!*






*So sorry I missed your birthday Sleepy!!! Hope it was a fantastic day for you!*


----------



## sleepydog25

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Happy Birthday Blossomz!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So sorry I missed your birthday Sleepy!!! Hope it was a fantastic day for you!*


Thanks!  It was a good day.  Of course, any day I get to spend with my wonderful *luv* is a good one. 

And. . .

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, blossomz!


----------



## twokats

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, blossomz


----------



## jimmytammy

Eliza
Sounds like a good excuse to visit with your family in our neck of the woods...and BTW, we could fit in a groupie meet while you are here

teapot
That is great news!  Working from home is so wonderful, Tammy does this and I love the fact she is here, not having to deal with so much of the office politics.  In you folks case, totally getting your life back


----------



## wildernessDad

Thanks, Kat.  I love the Poly.  Now if I can only hit the lotto...



KAT4DISNEY said:


> If I get a chance I'll look thru my pictures.  Otherwise, if nothing interferes with plans we're going to be at Aulani Feb 26th thru March 3rd!    Going to use up some of the points from our WDW cancellations.
> 
> The day before that I think we'll see if we can switch and try out the Poly in May.    Any other groupies thinking of checking it out this year?


----------



## eliza61

wildernessDad said:


> Thanks, Kat.  I love the Poly.  Now if I can only hit the lotto...



Hey WD, what do you think about the lobby rehab?

I think I'm in the minority, I loved the old "lushness" of the poly.  I've only saw pictures of the new lobby but it looks so 'sterile" to me.  

I'll probably stay there using one of Disney's 30% off specials.  not going to use the points, way too many.


----------



## MiaSRN62

eliza61 said:


> So the world meeting of family event is being held in Philadelphia this summer
> Which I have since learned is like the world cup match for Catholics.
> 
> Philly is expecting over 1.2 million visitors.  to give you some perspective, Philadelphia only has 1.5 million folks living here.  Anyhoo, my house is about 6 blocks away from the Art Museum.
> 
> The pope is scheduled to visit for three days culminating with a mass on the Ben Franklin Parkway.
> 
> Some one offered me $1500 bucks a night to rent it for the Pope's Visit!!!
> 
> LOL,
> of course Sid, the squid immediately said...
> 
> "Mom, ask yourself,  what would Jesus do?"
> 
> Could you rent out your house??  lol, either way I'm not staying in town.  I'm not a big crowd gal and it's going to be packed.



Ohhh *eliza*....that is gonna be one packed town! We live about 45 min outside Philadelphia (Lansdale), but my husband works in the city. He might want to schedule some vacation days!!! Traffic driving to and from work is already bad enough......


----------



## MiaSRN62

tea pot said:


> Hello Groupies and Happy New Year!!
> 
> Hope you are all well and staying warm
> last week It was -3 when I went out at 9 am.
> of course my Florida DD keeps sending me pictures
> of the beach.
> Well we will be heading down to
> St Pete this weekend (Happy Dance  )
> 
> The new year brings Blessings of Good News!
> My dear DH AKA the Big Guy as some of you know
> has been working in NYC during the week
> and commuting home to Boston on the weekends.
> He just got the OK to work from home for most of the time
> with a few short trips to NYC a month.
> So he is very happy to drive down to Fl this year
> 
> On the way of course we just have to stop
> at our Happy Place for a couple of nights,
> Staying at SSR
> So we will be  attending the Member Event
> for the Poly next Tues at the preview center.
> Will keep you posted.
> 
> *FYI*, talking to my guide yesterday
> the Poly will open this April.
> and* Booking* for owners starts on Feb 11 but
> *Non owners can book as early as FEB 18!!!!!
> *



Great break for your DH *Joy*. I bet that will be a stress-buster!
My daughter also lives in FL (90 min from the World) and sends me awesome warm, sunny beach pics! We are visiting with her for a week starting Jan 28. We will most likely visit WDW 
Keep us posted on the Member Event for the Poly. We were thinking of taking a peek at the model but I understand you need to make an appt which is hard because we are winging this trip. No FP's.....no formal plans......just relaxing.

And *Kat4Disney*....Aulani! My dream trip! Have fun!!! Let us know if you can snag a Poly reservation!


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday Blossom!*


----------



## Corinne

*tea pot* that's great news for your DH and you too!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Whoa, *STEVE*, great news!   

If only . . . oh, I can see it now (harp music in background) . . . working at home in my PJs, shaving every third day, coffee cups piling up at the ol work station, soaps on the TV in the background, and plenty of time to get those dishes done for *DiznyDi*.  

WOW, great news!  Looking forward to hearing about it next time our paths cross.


----------



## horselover

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Happy Birthday Blossomz!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So sorry I missed your birthday Sleepy!!! Hope it was a fantastic day for you!*



Totally stealing this from Maria since her graphics are always so great!

Happy belated unbirthday Sleepy & happy birthday Blossomz!   



eliza61 said:


> Hey WD, what do you think about the lobby rehab?
> 
> I think I'm in the minority, I loved the old "lushness" of the poly.  I've only saw pictures of the new lobby but it looks so 'sterile" to me.
> 
> I'll probably stay there using one of Disney's 30% off specials.  not going to use the points, way too many.



You mean this borning, blah lobby?









Not a fan.  They could have done so much more.  Seems to be a theme with this particular renovation.  Really disappointed in the all studio PVB offering.  I was so hoping those rumors were wrong.  The rooms (in photos anyway) don't look to be anything special either.  Shower looks nice I'll give them that.

Teapot looks like I'll be missing you in Disney!           Hoping to catch up with Di though.  I received the email invite to the DVC Poly preview too.  Not going to go though for 2 reasons 1)  I don't like what they've done & 2) I just can't fit it into the schedule.  I might have gone if I had the time to do it.  Perhaps they look nicer when you see them in person.  Looking forward to your review!

I've been such a bad groupie.  Haven't shared any photos from our Christmas trip & it was an awesome trip!  I know Di saw most of the pics on FB.   We got our room request which made things that much better.            I need to upload some pics to photobucket so I can share them.  Wish there was a way to post directly from my computer instead of adding that extra step.  I'll try tomorrow!


----------



## Corinne

Dizny Dad said:


> Whoa, *STEVE*, great news!
> 
> If only . . . oh, I can see it now (harp music in background) . . . working at home in my PJs, shaving every third day, coffee cups piling up at the ol work station, soaps on the TV in the background, and plenty of time to get those dishes done for *DiznyDi*.
> 
> WOW, great news!  Looking forward to hearing about it next time our paths cross.



 soaps on the tv!


----------



## wildernessDad

eliza61 said:


> Hey WD, what do you think about the lobby rehab?
> 
> I think I'm in the minority, I loved the old "lushness" of the poly.  I've only saw pictures of the new lobby but it looks so 'sterile" to me.
> 
> I'll probably stay there using one of Disney's 30% off specials.  not going to use the points, way too many.



It looks okay to me, but I understand what you are saying about the lushness of the previously-existing lobby.


----------



## jimmytammy

Just got back from seeing Wicked in Durham NC.  Loved it!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Julie*....I saw your pics on FB too. They were great! I was living a bit vicariously through you! 

*Di*.....there is a possibility I will be in WDW on Jan 29 (noticed you are there too!). I'll be in Florida for a week to visit my daughter and new sil, but we discussed doing one day at Disney and my daughter picked Jan 29. As long as the weather is good we'll probably be there. Daughter lives in Palm Coast (about 90 min from WDW) and hubby and I are staying with them for the week.


----------



## horselover

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Julie*....I saw your pics on FB too. They were great! I was living a bit vicariously through you!
> 
> *Di*.....there is a possibility I will be in WDW on Jan 29 (noticed you are there too!). I'll be in Florida for a week to visit my daughter and new sil, but we discussed doing one day at Disney and my daughter picked Jan 29. As long as the weather is good we'll probably be there. Daughter lives in Palm Coast (about 90 min from WDW) and hubby and I are staying with them for the week.



Nooooo!!!!   I'll be there on the 29th too but that's the one day I'm tied up all day (except from 4-6).               Dang it Maria why does this keep happening to us??!!!              Enjoy the warm weather anyway!   If by some miracle you're in a park from 4-6 text me & I'll try to run over!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Just got back from seeing Wicked in Durham NC.  Loved it!!


Saw it in the West End in London 6-7 years ago.  Great show!  (Unlike Into the Woods which neither *luv* nor I enjoyed much.)


----------



## horselover

Far too many to share but I'm give you a few highlights.  

Poly lobby tree




GF lobby tree




GF Gingerbread house








Sorry I have to say I was very disappointed in this year's CR gingerbread display.  Last year's was so much better.




I have a snowman addiction & somehow they just find me.








BC Carousel


----------



## horselover

Yacht Club lobby tree




YC train display












Oh look a snowman!   




DS14 doing his best nutcracker imitation.  When you get to MK at 7:15 there's no one there!




On to the Lodge!

This is how we measure the growth of our boys.




They have the best window displays of all the resorts IMHO.


----------



## horselover

One of my favorite pictures from the trip.








Outside the concierge lounge.




Isn't this the cutest thing??!! I admit I wanted to sneak it away but I resisted!  




We interrupt these Lodge pictures to insert one MK picture I forgot to place in the MK section.




VWL lobby tree




I know I shared this one already but you can never get enough of the WL's tree!




And last but not least our every 2 years family portrait!  




Can't wait to go back again this year!

Enjoy the rest of the weekend.

GO PATS!!!!         No hating please!


----------



## MiaSRN62

horselover said:


> Nooooo!!!!   I'll be there on the 29th too but that's the one day I'm tied up all day (except from 4-6).               Dang it Maria why does this keep happening to us??!!!              Enjoy the warm weather anyway!   If by some miracle you're in a park from 4-6 text me & I'll try to run over!



*Julie*...it is simply INSANE how we come SO CLOSE!!!! Well, text or Facebook me. Never know. We might be able to grab a few minutes???!!! Would be nice!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

sleepydog25 said:


> Saw it in the West End in London 6-7 years ago.  Great show!  (Unlike Into the Woods which neither *luv* nor I enjoyed much.)



Glad you enjoyed Wicket *Jimmy*! It's on my "to-do" list. 

And wow *Sleepy*....you guys didn't like Into the Woods? I haven't seen it yet...but was looking forward to it.


----------



## MiaSRN62

horselover said:


> One of my favorite pictures from the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside the concierge lounge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this the cutest thing??!! I admit I wanted to sneak it away but I resisted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We interrupt these Lodge pictures to insert one MK picture I forgot to place in the MK section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VWL lobby tree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I shared this one already but you can never get enough of the WL's tree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least our every 2 years family portrait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to go back again this year!
> 
> Enjoy the rest of the weekend.
> 
> GO PATS!!!!         No hating please!



Great pics!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> Thanks, Kat.  I love the Poly.  Now if I can only hit the lotto...



Now I find I'm having a few second thoughts on trying to switch to the Poly for the same reason it isn't interesting to buy - I'd be giving up a 1BR to go to a studio.    Just have to see what I feel like when the day arrives.  Haven't stayed at the Poly in years - love the resort but never did love the rooms there.    But if I let only rooms influence my stays I'd never have set foot back at the CR after the awful rooms they had in the late 90's/early 2000's.  



MiaSRN62 said:


> And *Kat4Disney*....Aulani! My dream trip! Have fun!!! Let us know if you can snag a Poly reservation!



I'm already getting excited for the first glimpse of the islands as we fly in - just something special about that!  



horselover said:


> You mean this borning, blah lobby?



In general I think it looks ok but the tiny little "water" feature is so small compared to the previous.  I read a post where someone mentioned they thought there was still a tiki or something to go on top?  Hope their right!  Less intricate theme exchanged for more generic decor seems to be the new theme for Disney/DVC resorts.

_And they seriously need to bump up the scale on the Poly Christmas tree!  It's so underscaled as a focal point now with the large water fall gone!_


----------



## breezy99

We would pick Wilderness Lodge over the Poly any day!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Love your pictures, Julie! Thanks for posting.  Enjoyed them so much, I made our reservations for next December this afternoon 

I hope we can arrange a meet later this month.  So exciting for you! Same for you Maria.  Sent you both a pm.

11 days and counting.....


----------



## jimmytammy

Loving the pics Julie!  And no hating going on from me on the Pats win.  I had predicted the Pats and Packers in the SB at the start of season, got 1 right.  Casey is a Pack fan, so he was really having a tough time yesterday.  

breezy99
I like the way you think
And a big Welcome to the groupies!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

MiaSRN62 said:


> And wow *Sleepy*....you guys didn't like Into the Woods? I haven't seen it yet...but was looking forward to it.


Don't let our opinion alone sway you, as I suspect it depends on one's expectations and view of Stephen Sondheim.  My underlying issue with the movie is that I apparently don't care for the source material, i.e., the Broadway musical from whence it sprang.  Except for a couple of tunes, no songs stood out as memorable, and in true Sondheim fashion, much of the emphasis of the lyrics appeared to be on turning a catchy phrase as opposed to a catchy tune.  The performances themselves were adequate to good, but we felt the cinematography was muddled (some darker scenes were tough to follow) and the story line didn't track very well (they left out some elements from the play that would have explained things better).  Overall, it was mildly entertaining but not the boffo show we'd hoped to see.  Still, that's just our opinion.

Welcome breezy99!  So glad you joined us, and I couldn't agree more about VWL vs Poly.  I add the caveat that I've never stayed at Poly (though my wife has numerous times), and though I enjoy strolling around there, the theming at WL/VWL is more attractive to us.

On a side note re: the new PVB resort, we traditionally enjoy a 1BR since that and 2BRs actually put the deluxe in "deluxe accommodations" for our needs.  We do stay in studios from time to time, so we'll likely try Poly at least once down the line.  However, the very structure of PVB ensures we won't ever buy there.  The bungalow point costs are mind-boggling!  Someone posted on another thread that he was buying enough points (180) to allow a 4-day bungalow stay every three years.  Assuming he follows that plan for the life of the contract, that would give him maybe 16 four-day bungalow stays for a total of 64 days over the course of the next five decades.  For that ability, he will pay close to $30K (much more if financed) which breaks out to roughly $500 a night.  Whew.  Then again, in 20 years that will seem like a bargain.  

Still, if that purchase brings him and his family a treasure trove of great memories, then who am I to question it?  Perhaps DVC's greatest strength is that there is such a variety of resorts from which to choose, and what is fish roe to one person is caviar to the next.  VWL speaks to me like no other resort (I've seen them all and stayed in most), but to others it's dark and foreboding.  Still, it's "home" to me.


----------



## eliza61

sleepydog25 said:


> Still, if that purchase brings him and his family a treasure trove of great memories, then who am I to question it?  Perhaps DVC's greatest strength is that there is such a variety of resorts from which to choose, and what is fish roe to one person is caviar to the next.  VWL speaks to me like no other resort (I've seen them all and stayed in most), but to others it's dark and foreboding.  Still, it's "home" to me.





Well said,  Sleep.

I think one of the other issues (and I mentioned it on the other discussion) is I really don't think DVC is marketing this towards us "old-heads".  I think it would be a very hard sell to those of us who paid $75 bucks a point to now pay double that.

Also for us, we're resort hoppers.  Ironically my home resort is BCV's which I love but you can find me at WL more often than not and this trip in August we'll be at BWV's.  30K, I would almost *HAVE* to stay exclusively at the poly.

I do plan on giving the poly a try but I'll probably simply go the oop route.  with the 30% discount that still pops up definitely more economical that way.


----------



## eliza61

Boy this must be the month for groupies and the theater.

I saw "Motown, the musical" on Saturday.  Excellent production but you definitely must be into Motown music.  The performers gave 'dead" on character impersonations.  I swear the woman who played Diana Ross was her alter ego.


----------



## Granny

Great pictures, Julie.  Thanks for sharing! 




horselover said:


> GO PATS!!!!         No hating please!



Is "not loving" the Super Bowl teams the same as "hating"?  If so, I guess I just better be quiet.  


And for our musical theater choice, this past season we saw "Christmas Story Musical".  I have to admit, they did a lot of singing/dancing and still kept it in the spirit of the classic movie.


----------



## jimmytammy

eliza61 said:


> Boy this must be the month for groupies and the theater.
> 
> I saw "Motown, the musical" on Saturday.  Excellent production but you definitely must be into Motown music.  The performers gave 'dead" on character impersonations.  I swear the woman who played Diana Ross was her alter ego.



It is coming to Durham in the Spring, may have too check into it!  I love old Motown music, 70s and further back


----------



## horselover

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Julie*...it is simply INSANE how we come SO CLOSE!!!! Well, text or Facebook me. Never know. We might be able to grab a few minutes???!!! Would be nice!!!



It really is getting to be almost a joke at this point!   I'll text you & hope for the best!  Any other plans to be in the World this year?  May, Oct,  Dec.?    There must be at least one other date we can miss each other by a few hours!    



KAT4DISNEY said:


> _And they seriously need to bump up the scale on the Poly Christmas tree!  It's so underscaled as a focal point now with the large water fall gone!_



That was the first things out of our mouths when we saw the tree!  Way too small for the space.  It could handle a tree maybe not quite as big as WL but far bigger than what they had.

Have a great time in Hawaii!  It's been far too long since I've been there. 




breezy99 said:


> We would pick Wilderness Lodge over the Poly any day!!



       Welcome to the grouipes!



DiznyDi said:


> Love your pictures, Julie! Thanks for posting.  Enjoyed them so much, I made our reservations for next December this afternoon
> 
> I hope we can arrange a meet later this month.  So exciting for you! Same for you Maria.  Sent you both a pm.
> 
> 11 days and counting.....



Nice!   



jimmytammy said:


> Loving the pics Julie!  And no hating going on from me on the Pats win.  I had predicted the Pats and Packers in the SB at the start of season, got 1 right.  Casey is a Pack fan, so he was really having a tough time yesterday.



Thanks Jimmy!   It should be a good game.  We're excited!!!   

So question for the experts.  Our Dec. window is about to open.  These are the time I wish I had all my VWL in one contract.  These Dec. trips are a killer on our points.

So due to the way Christmas falls this year & school vacation (we won't pull the boys for more than 2 days) we'll likely want to arrive either early evening on 12/21 or morning of 12/22 & stay until the 29th or 30th.  I don't have enough points in my Feb. UY to book the 21-30 so my plan is to book 22-30 in a 1 BR.  We'll figure out later if we'll come home on the 29th or 30th once airfare is released but at least I know I'll have a room through the 30th.  The problem lies with the 21st.  Given we won't get there until late my preference is stay that night in a studio to save the 15 points then move the next day to a 1 BR.  DH hates moving & would prefer to stay the entire time in the same room.  Makes sense in theory but since I'm the keeper of the points & planner of the trips I'm not sure I agree.  So here's the dilemma.  I could book the 21st in a studio (or 1 BR) at the 11 mo. window using my April UY.  However, that would mean borrowing those precious VWL points, but at least I'd know I had the studio booked.  The other option is to wait until the 7 mo. mark & book either a studio or 1 BR using my SSR points.  I'm pretty confident I could get the 1 BR at the 7 mo. mark but not so confident about getting the studio.   It's not a category we ever book in Dec. & I know the studios & 2 BRs go first.  So WWYD?   Book now & borrow the VWL points or wait for the 7 mo. window?  I'd still need to borrow SSR points but I'm not so concerned about that.


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> It really is getting to be almost a joke at this point!   I'll text you & hope for the best!  Any other plans to be in the World this year?  May, Oct,  Dec.?    There must be at least one other date we can miss each other by a few hours!
> 
> 
> 
> That was the first things out of our mouths when we saw the tree!  Way too small for the space.  It could handle a tree maybe not quite as big as WL but far bigger than what they had.
> 
> Have a great time in Hawaii!  It's been far too long since I've been there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the grouipes!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jimmy!   It should be a good game.  We're excited!!!
> 
> So question for the experts.  Our Dec. window is about to open.  These are the time I wish I had all my VWL in one contract.  These Dec. trips are a killer on our points.
> 
> So due to the way Christmas falls this year & school vacation (we won't pull the boys for more than 2 days) we'll likely want to arrive either early evening on 12/21 or morning of 12/22 & stay until the 29th or 30th.  I don't have enough points in my Feb. UY to book the 21-30 so my plan is to book 22-30 in a 1 BR.  We'll figure out later if we'll come home on the 29th or 30th once airfare is released but at least I know I'll have a room through the 30th.  The problem lies with the 21st.  Given we won't get there until late my preference is stay that night in a studio to save the 15 points then move the next day to a 1 BR.  DH hates moving & would prefer to stay the entire time in the same room.  Makes sense in theory but since I'm the keeper of the points & planner of the trips I'm not sure I agree.  So here's the dilemma.  I could book the 21st in a studio (or 1 BR) at the 11 mo. window using my April UY.  However, that would mean borrowing those precious VWL points, but at least I'd know I had the studio booked.  The other option is to wait until the 7 mo. mark & book either a studio or 1 BR using my SSR points.  I'm pretty confident I could get the 1 BR at the 7 mo. mark but not so confident about getting the studio.   It's not a category we ever book in Dec. & I know the studios & 2 BRs go first.  So WWYD?   Book now & borrow the VWL points or wait for the 7 mo. window?  I'd still need to borrow SSR points but I'm not so concerned about that.


I'm all about having a room for sure, even if it means borrowing points, at least if that happens to mean staying at VWL as a guarantee.


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> I'm all about having a room for sure, even if it means borrowing points, at least if that happens to mean staying at VWL as a guarantee.



I agree with Sly on this one.  Not sure if this helps, but remember, you can do a one time buy of points per year from DVC if it would help to stay away from borrowing.  At any rate, I too would go ahead and make sure you have ressies


----------



## jimmytammy

So, like all of you, we get to missing WDW and our DVC resorts, so what to do, what to do...

Last night we made Le Cellier cheese soup, its been awhile, but it was really good.  We made it several times years ago, and got it to a point where we kept experimenting with the ingredients to try and get it spot on.  2 things we that really got us close, Nueskes Applewood smoked bacon(we buy this at our local Fresh Market from their deli)and Boddingtons Pub Ale.

Also, last week, we made Ohana Banana Bread Pudding.  Taste wise, it seemed to be really close, but the bread could use a little help.  Someone suggested using the sweet Hawaiian bread that you see in the grocery store.  We did and it was good, but I think the bread Ohana uses is same as waht they give you as you are being seated, which has some coconut and pineapple in it.  May try using same bread again, and throw in little bits of those 2 to enhance the flavor.  Anyone ever make this dessert and have any suggestions?


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> So, like all of you, we get to missing WDW and our DVC resorts, so what to do, what to do...
> 
> Last night we made Le Cellier cheese soup, its been awhile, but it was really good.  We made it several times years ago, and got it to a point where we kept experimenting with the ingredients to try and get it spot on.  2 things we that really got us close, Nueskes Applewood smoked bacon(we buy this at our local Fresh Market from their deli)and Boddingtons Pub Ale.
> 
> Also, last week, we made Ohana Banana Bread Pudding.  Taste wise, it seemed to be really close, but the bread could use a little help.  Someone suggested using the sweet Hawaiian bread that you see in the grocery store.  We did and it was good, but I think the bread Ohana uses is same as waht they give you as you are being seated, which has some coconut and pineapple in it.  May try using same bread again, and throw in little bits of those 2 to enhance the flavor.  Anyone ever make this dessert and have any suggestions?


We cook 98% of our meals and just love the experience of making new dishes or revisiting favorites.  However, we've not tried either of these two.  Still, I had to come put a plug in for the Nueske's Applewood-smoked bacon--it is the best bacon around.  Usually very meaty which means less fat and grease, and the taste is divine, perfect for seasoning any dish.  We have to drive over an hour to get it (also a Fresh Market), but it is so worth it.


----------



## MiaSRN62

horselover said:


> It really is getting to be almost a joke at this point!   I'll text you & hope for the best!  Any other plans to be in the World this year?  May, Oct,  Dec.?    There must be at least one other date we can miss each other by a few hours!
> .



LOL *Julie*....I know! Nothing planned yet. Hubby and I are attempting a move to Florida. We need to rehab our home for sale (new windows, updated heating/cooling system/new kitchen etc). So we made a pact to lay low from WDW for a tad. I'm not sure how compliant I will be on this???!! 
But our only other formal plans is a Disney cruise Jan 30, 2016 (7 night). Personally....I would love to steal away a few nights in Dec this year. But that will take some convincing where my hubby is concerned.


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> So, like all of you, we get to missing WDW and our DVC resorts, so what to do, what to do...
> 
> Last night we made Le Cellier cheese soup, its been awhile, but it was really good.  We made it several times years ago, and got it to a point where we kept experimenting with the ingredients to try and get it spot on.  2 things we that really got us close, Nueskes Applewood smoked bacon(we buy this at our local Fresh Market from their deli)and Boddingtons Pub Ale.
> 
> Also, last week, we made Ohana Banana Bread Pudding.  Taste wise, it seemed to be really close, but the bread could use a little help.  Someone suggested using the sweet Hawaiian bread that you see in the grocery store.  We did and it was good, but I think the bread Ohana uses is same as waht they give you as you are being seated, which has some coconut and pineapple in it.  May try using same bread again, and throw in little bits of those 2 to enhance the flavor.  Anyone ever make this dessert and have any suggestions?


Ohhh my goodness *Jimmy*.....that Ohana bread pudding! I have not ever made it but would love your recipe?? 
I found this coconut bread mix at Target over the summer....haven't seen it since so maybe it's a seasonal item? But I bet this would work well??


----------



## newfangled

horselover said:


> Isn't this the cutest thing??!! I admit I wanted to sneak it away but I resisted!



Holy cow that is "unbearably" cute!!!!   They REALLY need to sell these before they do magically disappear!!!

I'm sitting here doing this.....  

While my insides do this.....

This waiting is killing me.   I waited for ROFR, waited for estoppel, waited to close...now WAITING for a member ID and points.   I WANNA GOOOOOO...to my lodge!!!!!  I'm not getting anything done ...just reading forums and wondering how soon we can get our points and book a room.

We have a special trip with friends from out of town already booked at WL with cash for April 26th - 30th.   I'd like an extra day to settle in so as soon as I get points I'm going to see if there is ANY way to get a 2br or two studios (or even 1 BRs) for a trip April 25th - 30th instead....I was pessimistic but I'm hoping that the opening of the Poly might free up *something, somewhere* (even if it's someplace other than the Lodge).  Fingers crossed.


----------



## jimmytammy

MiaSRN62 said:


> Ohhh my goodness *Jimmy*.....that Ohana bread pudding! I have not ever made it but would love your recipe??
> I found this coconut bread mix at Target over the summer....haven't seen it since so maybe it's a seasonal item? But I bet this would work well??



That bread looks spot onThanks for sharing, as I will be hitting Target soon.  And I will be glad to share the recipe.  If you want, I can send over by PM


----------



## jimmytammy

newfangled said:


> Holy cow that is "unbearably" cute!!!!   They REALLY need to sell these before they do magically disappear!!!
> 
> I'm sitting here doing this.....
> 
> While my insides do this.....
> 
> This waiting is killing me.   I waited for ROFR, waited for estoppel, waited to close...now WAITING for a member ID and points.   I WANNA GOOOOOO...to my lodge!!!!!  I'm not getting anything done ...just reading forums and wondering how soon we can get our points and book a room.
> 
> We have a special trip with friends from out of town already booked at WL with cash for April 26th - 30th.   I'd like an extra day to settle in so as soon as I get points I'm going to see if there is ANY way to get a 2br or two studios (or even 1 BRs) for a trip April 25th - 30th instead....I was pessimistic but I'm hoping that the opening of the Poly might free up *something, somewhere* (even if it's someplace other than the Lodge).  Fingers crossed.



We too went through this recently with some BWV pts and the wait was but it will be so worth it!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> That bread looks spot onThanks for sharing, as I will be hitting Target soon.  And I will be glad to share the recipe.  If you want, I can send over by PM



Yes...a PM would be great! Thanks *Jimmy*!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> That bread looks spot onThanks for sharing, as I will be hitting Target soon.  And I will be glad to share the recipe.  If you want, I can send over by PM



Yum!  The potstickers and the bread pudding were the best part of our Ohana dinner in Nov!  Might I suggest you make up an extra batch or two and ship some out to your groupie friends?


----------



## nanajoyx2

Recently someone, sorry I don't remember who, asked about the closet/closets in the studios.  I am at the Lodge now in a lock-off studio.  There is only the one closet opposite the bathroom.  We have had a small closet by the entry door in dedicated studios.


----------



## Pirate Granny

Thanks, it was me...so I guess my request is going to be a dedicated studio.  Sigh, dumpster view, here we come.  Already had it, but at least from the fourth floor...but we truly need that extra closet.

Thanks everyone.  We've had a dedicated studio the three times we stayed at WLV, but there was just the two of us, this time five of us...I'm cheap, not getting a one bedroom at our OKW ...


----------



## Corinne

*TGIF* Groupies!

*Julie* loved your photos!!!!

*Pirate Granny* we were in a dedicated studio dumpster view room in December. Not a fan! The extra closet was nice though, lol. Maybe they should add that to the points chart--DSDV!!!


----------



## horselover

Corinne said:


> *TGIF* Groupies!
> 
> *Julie* loved your photos!!!!
> 
> *Pirate Granny* we were in a dedicated studio dumpster view room in December. Not a fan! The extra closet was nice though, lol. Maybe they should add that to the points chart--DSDV!!!





I'll second Corrine's TGIF!

I booked our Christmas trip yesterday.          I did end up grabbing the studio for our first night.  The CM I spoke to (awesome CM BTW) convinced me not to wait.  She said there are only 65 studios & don't wait.  I guess I probably should have known this but we don't book this category.  Now I see why the studios sell out so quickly.  I still need to add the 30th today but I'm not too worried.

Sly if you could kindly add me to the vacation list!  12/21-30 (may adjust to 29) at VWL!     

Di - how many more sleeps?  4 more for me!    

Have a great weekend groupie friends!


----------



## dreamlinda

*Pirate Granny* we were in a dedicated studio dumpster view room in December. Not a fan! The extra closet was nice though, lol. Maybe they should add that to the points chart--DSDV!!! [/QUOTE]

We have had these 4th fl dedicated studios on our last two stays (one in each room).  Always wondered if the rooms across the hall are also dedicated studios.  Have to say, altho I don't like the dumpster view or the long walk to the ice machine and elevator they are quieter since they don't have the adjoining door with a 1 bedroom.  All and all we kind of like them if the road outside is quiet.


----------



## Corinne

dreamlinda said:


> We have had these 4th fl dedicated studios on our last two stays (one in each room).  Always wondered if the rooms across the hall are also dedicated studios.  Have to say, altho I don't like the dumpster view or the long walk to the ice machine and elevator they are quieter since they don't have the adjoining door with a 1 bedroom.  All and all we kind of like them if the road outside is quiet.



You know, *DreamLinda* that really is a great point!


----------



## DiznyDi

6 more sleeps 
Well, really 5 1/2.  Our flight leaves at 6:20 AM, but we'll be in Orlando by 9:00.   Up at 3, shower and out of the house by 4, a quick trip to Dunkin and to the airport by 5.  Our Fastpasses for the Studios begin at 12:30 and our Fantasmic dinner pkg is at 4:30.  If we aren't completely worn out, TOWL will round out our first day.

Enjoy your week-end!


----------



## BlueFairy

dreamlinda said:


> We have had these 4th fl dedicated studios on our last two stays (one in each room).  Always wondered if the rooms across the hall are also dedicated studios.  Have to say, altho I don't like the dumpster view or the long walk to the ice machine and elevator they are quieter since they don't have the adjoining door with a 1 bedroom.  All and all we kind of like them if the road outside is quiet.



Does this image help?  Is it accurate/up-to-date?  WDWKook just update the WL FAQ on the Resort board and I noticed it at the beginning.


----------



## dreamlinda

BlueFairy said:


> Does this image help?  Is it accurate/up-to-date?  WDWKook just update the WL FAQ on the Resort board and I noticed it at the beginning.



Yes it does!  I may request one in the future.


----------



## Granny

BlueFairy said:


> Does this image help?  Is it accurate/up-to-date?  WDWKook just update the WL FAQ on the Resort board and I noticed it at the beginning.



I look at this layout, and it kind of makes me chuckle as I hear about the "long halls" at VWL.  Look at how few the villas are between the last villas on the end and the elevators!  That would be considered a "near the elevator" request at BWV!  



DiznyDi said:


> 6 more sleeps
> Well, really 5 1/2.  Our flight leaves at 6:20 AM, but we'll be in Orlando by 9:00.   Up at 3, shower and out of the house by 4, a quick trip to Dunkin and to the airport by 5.  Our Fastpasses for the Studios begin at 12:30 and our Fantasmic dinner pkg is at 4:30.  If we aren't completely worn out, TOWL will round out our first day.
> 
> Enjoy your week-end!




Di...I hope you have a great trip!  Funny to think that you wake up at home and by noon you are in DHS.


----------



## dreamlinda

Granny said:


> I look at this layout, and it kind of makes me chuckle as I hear about the "long halls" at VWL.  Look at how few the villas are between the last villas on the end and the elevators!  That would be considered a "near the elevator" request at BWV!
> 
> So True!!  But after a day in the parks and getting back to the studio and wanting ice which isn't possible in the small frig so grabbing the bucket and heading back down the hall for a round trip it just seems long.  If I think ahead I try to have a large zip lock bag with me so I can fill it before heading "home".  How is that for lazy.....


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> I look at this layout, and it kind of makes me chuckle as I hear about the "long halls" at VWL.  Look at how few the villas are between the last villas on the end and the elevators!  That would be considered a "near the elevator" request at BWV!



How true Granny!

A favorite BWV hall picture:






DH is the black speck way at the end with his arms waving in the air.  And this is the beginning of the _second_ hall on the way to the room.  And there was still a turn to make and another section of rooms to walk past.


----------



## mmtravel

Hi VWL people!  We are DVC owners at AKV (5 years in Feb!), but about to have our first stay at VWL in April.  It's been a while since I've been on the boards, but this topic has been very helpful in my preparation.

We're going to request a dedicated first floor studio, one of the two on the short end of the hallway that aren't near the elevator or ice machine.  I know that's a dice roll and sure we'll be happy almost anywhere we are put.

I have a few random questions I haven't been able to figure out:

1.  Does the VWL have an activities calendar?  I haven't found one online, but AKV always handed us one with all the hotel event when we checked in.  Would love to see an example.  We also got one, I think, when we stayed at OKW, where we loved the community room activities with DS (now 12).

2.  Do studio refrigerators have small freezers?  We usually like to make ice from bottled water as I am sensitive to the local water.

Thanks all, and thanks for all the great info on this thread.

mmtravel


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Twokats and Claire_ont!!!!


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> 6 more sleeps
> Well, really 5 1/2.  Our flight leaves at 6:20 AM, but we'll be in Orlando by 9:00.   Up at 3, shower and out of the house by 4, a quick trip to Dunkin and to the airport by 5.  Our Fastpasses for the Studios begin at 12:30 and our Fantasmic dinner pkg is at 4:30.  If we aren't completely worn out, TOWL will round out our first day.
> 
> Enjoy your week-end!



      Safe travels!  I'll call you on Sat!

As of today it should have been 2 more sleeps for me but now it's just 1 more sleep.  Last night I quickly had to reschedule all my plans because we're getting a blizzard late tomorrow through Tue!             The timing on that could not have been worse.  Thank god for SW & their no change fees.  Last night I had pretty much my pick of flights so I grabbed a 5:15 direct.  This morning I looked again & every early flight is now sold out.   The 3:45 connecting through BWI flight is the only one available before mine.  Gets in at the same exact time as the nonstop so no point doing that.   I'm praying the 5:15 gets out ahead of the storm.   So I'm at Pop tomorrow night, then switch to BCV for 1 night, then CSR for 2 nights, then 2 nights at the Swan.    Geesh.       



KAT4DISNEY said:


> How true Granny!
> 
> A favorite BWV hall picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH is the black speck way at the end with his arms waving in the air.  And this is the beginning of the _second_ hall on the way to the room.  And there was still a turn to make and another section of rooms to walk past.



This looks like the Overlook hotel from The Shining!         It's a really close tie between AKV Kidani & BWV for the longest hallways award.  VWL is nothing.    



mmtravel said:


> Hi VWL people!  We are DVC owners at AKV (5 years in Feb!), but about to have our first stay at VWL in April.  It's been a while since I've been on the boards, but this topic has been very helpful in my preparation.
> 
> We're going to request a dedicated first floor studio, one of the two on the short end of the hallway that aren't near the elevator or ice machine.  I know that's a dice roll and sure we'll be happy almost anywhere we are put.
> 
> I have a few random questions I haven't been able to figure out:
> 
> 1.  Does the VWL have an activities calendar?  I haven't found one online, but AKV always handed us one with all the hotel event when we checked in.  Would love to see an example.  We also got one, I think, when we stayed at OKW, where we loved the community room activities with DS (now 12).
> 
> 2.  Do studio refrigerators have small freezers?  We usually like to make ice from bottled water as I am sensitive to the local water.
> 
> Thanks all, and thanks for all the great info on this thread.
> 
> mmtravel



Yes, there is an activity schedule.  Not sure I've ever seen one online but check the WL info thread in the resorts section.  The schedule would be the same.  It's always in our welcome packet.

The studios do have a very small, flat freezer.  Not sure if I've every noticed ice cubes trays though.

Have a good trip!



jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday Twokats and Claire_ont!!!!




Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> I booked our Christmas trip yesterday.          I did end up grabbing the studio for our first night.  The CM I spoke to (awesome CM BTW) convinced me not to wait.  She said there are only 65 studios & don't wait.  I guess I probably should have known this but we don't book this category.  Now I see why the studios sell out so quickly.  I still need to add the 30th today but I'm not too worried.
> 
> *Sly if you could kindly add me to the vacation list!  12/21-30 (may adjust to 29) at VWL!*


Done and done!  

I second JT's sentiments:  Happy Birthday Twokats and Claire_ont!!!!

Have a great trip, *mmtravel*, and welcome!!


----------



## Pirate Granny

Careful...we were third floor dedicated at the end of the "long" hall, and our studio frig had NO freezer section.  I think the are replacing old frigs with the newer no freezer section.  We had to make the long treck to the ice machine every night.  I started bringing a plastic  bag with us to the parks so we could go to the ice machine on our way back to the room rather than back and forth.  Have a wonderful visit.  You do know those two dedicated  on the short side hall are right by the outside side door, that we always use rather than the actual front door!


----------



## Pirate Granny

Oh yeah, the dedicated not facing the dumpster view also have the extra closet. And are quiet, especially fourth floor no one above you and no one on one side...I guess when you evaluate, I'll take the longer walk...


----------



## nanajoyx2

mm travel, we are currently in a lock-off, first floor studio at VWL, so I can answer your questions.  I did receive a recreation calendar with our check-in packet.  But, our refrigerator does not have the small freezer compartment that the previous refrigerators had.  i don't know if the dedicated studios have different refrigerators, but I would guess they do not.


----------



## Pirate Granny

Nanjoyx2 does your first floor dedicated studio have two closets?  Thanks

Oops, just realized you are in a lock off


----------



## nanajoyx2

Pirate Granny, yes, we are in a lock-off.  I prefer dedicated, but it is just the two of us, so the extra closet isn't necessary.  And I answered before reading your reply about the refrigerator, so oops to me, too.


----------



## BethanyF

quick question about ground floor units....can you walk off the patios or are they fenced?


----------



## nanajoyx2

Ground floor patios are walk off, no fences.


----------



## denisekayt

Hello, thought I would stop in and say hi, I'm probably not much of a regular poster, but I read often.  After several years of loving Disney we finally decided to buy VWL resale and are currently in ROFR on a 300pt contract.  If this one gets taken we'll find another one to go for  

We stayed at WL on our first trip to Disney and it has remained our favorite over stays at other resorts (although Poly is also a favorite). We became interested in DVC after staying in a BLT 1-bedroom on cash and really loving the additional space and amenities over a regular hotel room. We waited to see how the Poly DVC would come out, but with no 1-bedrooms we knew that VWL would be for us.  

We can't wait to officially become owners!  We have an upcoming trip in April to VWL, booked on cash, that will hopefully be our last trip as non-owners!


----------



## jimmytammy

I used to think the halls at VWL were long, until we stayed at BWV, then I thought nothing could top that, until we stayed at Kidani  Either way you go, you get a good workout


----------



## sleepydog25

denisekayt said:


> Hello, thought I would stop in and say hi, I'm probably not much of a regular poster, but I read often.  After several years of loving Disney we finally decided to buy VWL resale and are currently in ROFR on a 300pt contract.  If this one gets taken we'll find another one to go for
> 
> We stayed at WL on our first trip to Disney and it has remained our favorite over stays at other resorts (although Poly is also a favorite). We became interested in DVC after staying in a BLT 1-bedroom on cash and really loving the additional space and amenities over a regular hotel room. We waited to see how the Poly DVC would come out, but with no 1-bedrooms we knew that VWL would be for us.
> 
> We can't wait to officially become owners!  We have an upcoming trip in April to VWL, booked on cash, that will hopefully be our last trip as non-owners!


Always great to hear stories about the draw of our beloved Lodge!  Welcome and we hope you become a regular poster.  Same to you BethanyF and any others who have found our merry band of late.  It's always a pleasure to welcome new people to our Groupies "club" where the only requirement for membership is a love of the Lodge.

As we often say on here, grab a rocker, your favorite libation, and sit a spell (spittoons optional).


----------



## ottawagreg

Hello Groupies.  I have a little bit of free time this afternoon.  I thought I might share a few pics from our December trip.  We are home about a month now, and five months to go until the summer trip.  We were on the the ground floor, second room on the lake side of the long hallway.  I really liked it.  It was very convenient to ice, pool, boardwalk to the lodge and I got to move around a bit when we hung out in the room.  I noticed the trees were tagged with paint.  I am wondering if anyone has seen this or might have an idea what they mean.  When I have trees removed on our propery the lumberjack marks them with paint so the guys bearing chainsaws know which tree to fell.  Maybe they are going to clear more space for new villas!  Naw can't be.  It is curious though, any thoughts?









I met this little guy.  He was very busy but he paused to let me snap a profile.


----------



## jimmytammy

Greg
Those trees may be on the radar to come down, but it will really surprise me if they add villas, though I would have no issue with it other than liking that VWL is so quaint 

I took some time to make another WDW inspired recipe today, and it is a hit with the family.  I saw it a few days ago on The Main St Mouse newsletter.  It was Disney Magic Bars, never had one before, but seen them at the MK candy store behind the glass case.  Really tasty makes me want to break out into a bad rendition of Main St songs


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mmtravel said:


> 1.  Does the VWL have an activities calendar?  I haven't found one online, but AKV always handed us one with all the hotel event when we checked in.  Would love to see an example.  We also got one, I think, when we stayed at OKW, where we loved the community room activities with DS (now 12).
> 
> 2.  Do studio refrigerators have small freezers?  We usually like to make ice from bottled water as I am sensitive to the local water.
> 
> Thanks all, and thanks for all the great info on this thread.
> 
> mmtravel



Here's a link to the main resorts WL/VWL thread.  If you scroll a little more than half way down then just above where they start listing the stays at the lodge is a link to the most recent schedule:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52944172&postcount=1

Here's the direct link to the most recent one they share that will download as a pdf:

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_142222345833210&key=debb21522a2ba14b8d7bcbd1910c5bdb&libId=89fa8452-65b1-4722-b400-34c4a703268b&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.disboards.com%2Fshowpost.php%3Fp%3D52944172%26postcount%3D1&v=1&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.themouseforless.com%2Ftripplanning%2Fresorts%2Fwdw%2Fpdf%2FWLCalendar.pdf&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.disboards.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D3372315&title=The%20DIS%20Discussion%20Forums%20-%20DISboards.com%20-%20View%20Single%20Post%20-%20~NEW~%20Disney%27s%20WILDERNESS%20LODGE%20and%20VILLAS%20INFORMATION%20THREAD%20~2015~&txt=MOST%20RECENTLY%20POSTED%20WL%2FVWL%20RECREATION%20AND%20MOVIE%20SCHEDULE



horselover said:


> Safe travels!  I'll call you on Sat!
> 
> As of today it should have been 2 more sleeps for me but now it's just 1 more sleep.  Last night I quickly had to reschedule all my plans because we're getting a blizzard late tomorrow through Tue!             The timing on that could not have been worse.  Thank god for SW & their no change fees.  Last night I had pretty much my pick of flights so I grabbed a 5:15 direct.  This morning I looked again & every early flight is now sold out.   The 3:45 connecting through BWI flight is the only one available before mine.  Gets in at the same exact time as the nonstop so no point doing that.   I'm praying the 5:15 gets out ahead of the storm.   So I'm at Pop tomorrow night, then switch to BCV for 1 night, then CSR for 2 nights, then 2 nights at the Swan.    Geesh.



Good luck with your travels Julie!!  Hopefully you'll get out on time and can start your fun a little bit early.  



horselover said:


> This looks like the Overlook hotel from The Shining!



Oh yes!  And do you remember the old decor at BWV?  That was definitely The Shining material and I was waiting for the twins to appear.  



And speaking of twins (not really but the two-fer birthdays!)  

*Happy Birthday Twokats and Claire_ont!!!*


----------



## ottawagreg

Anybody think they know where this mickey might be located?


----------



## ottawagreg

jimmytammy said:


> Those trees may be on the radar to come down, but it will really surprise me if they add villas, though I would have no issue with it other than liking that VWL is so quaint




I totally agree with you, thought it is unlikely that the mouse would be adding new villas. I was kidding.  However, there were lots of threes tagged.  Maybe twenty or more from what I could see near the sliding doors in my room.  It was rather alarming to contemplate so many of them being removed.


----------



## Pirate Granny

A CM in December told us that they were going to build cabins on the wateredge , similar to Poly.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Pirate Granny said:


> A CM in December told us that they were going to build cabins on the wateredge , similar to Poly.



The first rumor was that it was going to be teepees!


----------



## Sur

ottawagreg said:


> I met this little guy.  He was very busy but he paused to let me snap a profile.  http://s85.photobucket.com/user/ottawagreg/media/IMG_8793_zps4c9ef612.jpg.html


  Thats BamaEd's little squirrel from the Fort! lol


----------



## Corinne

ottawagreg said:


> Anybody think they know where this mickey might be located?



The blueberries in the middle, also, the apple on the left sort of has one on the top.

ETA the holly berries are all hm's! Lol


----------



## DiznyDi

WELCOME denisekayt!   Pixie dust you make it thru ROFR and that contract becomes yours!  Nice to have you here.

To our Groupies in the path of this monster storm coming... be safe!  
Julie, sounds like you've made plans to get out ahead of it.  Glad everything worked out for you.
Maria, you too.  You were bombarded with snow last year.  Hope to catch up with both of you over these next few days.

We leave on Thursday.  The snowfall should stop here Tuesday.  I'm not anticipating any difficulty leaving.  Will be nice to be in 70 degree weather. 

Have a good week!  Mine will go fast.....

Di


----------



## ottawagreg

Corinne said:


> The blueberries in the middle, also, the apple on the left sort of has one on the top.
> 
> ETA the holly berries are all hm's! Lol




That is excellent observation.  I never even considered the holly berries.  I am terrible at finding hidden Mickey(s).  Usually when when a CM points one out to me they need a laser pen to trace it out for me!  So I found this one by myself and I was so proud I took a picture.  Here is a hint.  The blue berries Mickey is in the Magic Kingdom and I was waiting when I noticed it.


----------



## ottawagreg

Pirate Granny said:


> A CM in December told us that they were going to build cabins on the wateredge , similar to Poly.



Well that would explain a lot.  It will open up the sight lines from the balconies on the lake side. and remove the "wilderness" feel.  Now I wish that I investigated more on how many trees are tagged with the green paint spots.  It almost looked like the clear cutting in the northwest where a entire mountain side is razed.


----------



## sleepydog25

That rumor about building more expensive, over-the-water VWL suites has been around for some time, and while I don't completely discount the idea, that doesn't quite sound like the current strategy DVC is employing in their "new" resorts.  There are also rumors abounding about refurbing some WL rooms into studios which would be more their speed given what happened at Poly.  Frankly, I don't want a new build at VWL or anywhere along the way to FW.  I like the woodsy feel as it is, the ability to escape from the resort and the parks and walk and run along an actual nature trail.  It's personal for me.  Have you considered posting what you've seen on the Miscellaneous thread which is where rumored projects are oft discussed?

Here's a link to just such a discussion that started right after Christmas:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=52965109#post52965109


----------



## ottawagreg

sleepydog25 said:


> That rumor about building more expensive, over-the-water VWL suites has been around for some time, and while I don't completely discount the idea, that doesn't quite sound like the current strategy DVC is employing in their "new" resorts.  There are also rumors abounding about refurbing some WL rooms into studios which would be more their speed given what happened at Poly.  Frankly, I don't want a new build at VWL or anywhere along the way to FW.  I like the woodsy feel as it is, the ability to escape from the resort and the parks and walk and run along an actual nature trail.  It's personal for me.  Have you considered posting what you've seen on the Miscellaneous thread which is where rumored projects are oft discussed?
> 
> Here's a link to just such a discussion that started right after Christmas:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=52965109#post52965109



All of your comments echo my thoughts and feelings entirely.  The thought of them clearing any trees at all is depressing.

I have a small 2 acre lot that is wooded.  we cleared four of the most beautiful oaks one can imagine to dig the basement.  I was nearly sick.  Now whenever we lose a tree it is more emotional than the one before.  We have a hickory at the end of the drive that is as straight as a flag pole, 90 feet tall.  We are seeing fewer leaves on it every year.  I paid to have tree service inject chemicals to try to rejuvenate it.  My wife was in the kitchen crying when they told me it was about all they can do to save it.

I have heard it said that the best time to plant a tree is fifty years ago.  The second best time is today.  So when you mention the wooded walk around the lake, I empathize completely with the point.  Even when I have had the dumpster studio room on the fourth floor, it is not a big deal to me.  I just turn the chair the other way and enjoy the wooded view.  What is not to like?  I feel blessed that I am able to be at VWL.

I have had these pics for more than a month, kind of waiting around to see if anyone mentioned it.  I lurk on the "other" board and see nothing.  I hope it is nothing.  But we're family of sorts here and thought I should share with you.  I must say though, my thoughts immediately were that those trees were marked for chain saws.  I do pray that I am wrong.  I don't really care to look at the lake over the top of cabin roofs.  The magic would be lost.  We enjoy taking photos of the woods and nature and critters as much as the lobby or other parts of the lodge.  

I really have not considered posting to other sites or pages, because I have no knowledge of anything, other than what I am sharing with youse guys.  If you wish, I can send them to you electronically and let you have a closer look.  Other than Groupies I really don't have much time on discussion boards.

greg


----------



## horselover

denisekayt said:


> Hello, thought I would stop in and say hi, I'm probably not much of a regular poster, but I read often.  After several years of loving Disney we finally decided to buy VWL resale and are currently in ROFR on a 300pt contract.  If this one gets taken we'll find another one to go for
> 
> We stayed at WL on our first trip to Disney and it has remained our favorite over stays at other resorts (although Poly is also a favorite). We became interested in DVC after staying in a BLT 1-bedroom on cash and really loving the additional space and amenities over a regular hotel room. We waited to see how the Poly DVC would come out, but with no 1-bedrooms we knew that VWL would be for us.
> 
> We can't wait to officially become owners!  We have an upcoming trip in April to VWL, booked on cash, that will hopefully be our last trip as non-owners!



Welcome to the groupies!  Good luck with your contact!     



Pirate Granny said:


> A CM in December told us that they were going to build cabins on the wateredge , similar to Poly.



And Ranger Jack told me the rumors of DVC coming to WL were 100% not true.  You could ask 20 different CMs & you would likely get 20 different answers.  Only time will tell.  I for one hope it's not true.  It's fine the way it is.  The River Countr/FW DVC plans have resurfaced again.  I'd much rather see that come to fruition.



DiznyDi said:


> To our Groupies in the path of this monster storm coming... be safe!
> *Julie, sounds like you've made plans to get out ahead of it.  Glad everything worked out for you.*
> Maria, you too.  You were bombarded with snow last year.  Hope to catch up with both of you over these next few days.
> 
> We leave on Thursday.  The snowfall should stop here Tuesday.  I'm not anticipating any difficulty leaving.  Will be nice to be in 70 degree weather.
> 
> Have a good week!  Mine will go fast.....
> 
> Di



Not.            I thought I'd be safe but nope.  I had rescheduled to a 5:15 p.m. flight today.  I got a text this morning at 9:40 a.m. from SW that my flight was canceled.  So disappointed especially considering it wasn't even snowing at 5:15.  That flight could have easily gotten out.  I'm rebooked on a 7:10 p.m. flight on Wed.  It was the best I could do.  There was a 6:15 a.m. flight but I didn't want to risk it.  I'm missing the entire first day of my program now.     

Safe travels to you!  Still hoping to see you this weekend.     

Stay safe to all those in the path of Juno!


----------



## MiaSRN62

DiznyDi said:


> WELCOME denisekayt!   Pixie dust you make it thru ROFR and that contract becomes yours!  Nice to have you here.
> 
> To our Groupies in the path of this monster storm coming... be safe!
> Julie, sounds like you've made plans to get out ahead of it.  Glad everything worked out for you.
> Maria, you too.  You were bombarded with snow last year.  Hope to catch up with both of you over these next few days.
> 
> We leave on Thursday.  The snowfall should stop here Tuesday.  I'm not anticipating any difficulty leaving.  Will be nice to be in 70 degree weather.
> 
> Have a good week!  Mine will go fast.....
> 
> Di


Welcome from me to *denisekayt* 
And thank-you for the well-wishes for our trip* Di..*...Julie and I are still hoping to get out! Poor *Julie* got bumped. I've got my fingers crossed for Wed.The snow should end here at around 2 pm on Tues (about a foot they are predicting??!). So I will be scheduled to fly to Orlando about 20 hrs later. Have no idea what to expect since many flights are being cancelled (thousands) from Mon & Tues. I am not certain what the "rules" are with Southwest? Do they try to get those bumped out first or will my confirmed Wed reservation keep me safe?? Will Philadelphia airport be 100% snow-cleared and de-iced??? PRAYING !!!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Off topic....

Are any of you getting re-directed to other pages via the Disboards??? I am. Hope I don't catch any maleware or anything. They seem to me PC computer repair pages (spam).


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MiaSRN62 said:


> Off topic....  Are any of you getting re-directed to other pages via the Disboards??? I am. Hope I don't catch any maleware or anything. They seem to me PC computer repair pages (spam).



There are notices of that on the boards.  Maybe at the top of each forum......

Here's a link to the notice - they say it's not malware.

http://www.disboards.com/announcement.php?f=43&a=423


----------



## mmtravel

Thank you all for the input and links!  Cannot wait to stay in your beautiful VWL!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Ok thank you! I literally had to log off the DIS because they kept popping up.


----------



## jimmytammy

Well wishes and prayers to all our folks affected by the storm.  Stay safe and warm.


----------



## Corinne

*Julie* I'm sorry you didn't get out ahead of the storm I hope you will get out tomorrow, you're not flying out of Logan, correct?

*Maria and Di*hope you get out on time, and safe travels!!

Hope you all have a chance to catch up down there!

We have about 18 inches (on top of what we got on Saturday), and the snow is expected to fall all day.

My dreams of wintering in FL grow more desirable each year.


----------



## Corinne

I did manage to get off of the couch and out from under my heated blanket to make a batch of Hoop Dee Doo Revue Cornbread!


----------



## horselover

Corinne said:


> *Julie* I'm sorry you didn't get out ahead of the storm I hope you will get out tomorrow, you're not flying out of Logan, correct?



No not Logan.  Providence is always my airport of choice.

Is it still snowing where you are?  Seems to be winding here.  After having gone out to shovel an area for the poor dogs I'd say there's 2 ft on the ground.               I hate winter!


----------



## wildernessDad

We were lucky in Severn, Maryland.  We only got about an inch of snow.  I think we dodged a bullet there.


----------



## Corinne

horselover said:


> No not Logan.  Providence is always my airport of choice.
> 
> Is it still snowing where you are?  Seems to be winding here.  After having gone out to shovel an area for the poor dogs I'd say there's 2 ft on the ground.               I hate winter!



I echo your your sentiments about winter! I thought you flew out of Providence....I only asked about Logan because they are saying it should reopen tomorrow.

Yes, it's is still snowing here and they said it will continue through about 5 or so.


----------



## sleepydog25

Sorry to hear about all you Groupies affected by the blizzard.  In an unusual turn of events, we got virtually nothing here in the mountains of southwest Virginia--a dusting, some wind, and cold temps but otherwise free and clear.

Stay warm!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Stay warm and safe Groupies!


----------



## twokats

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Birthday Twokats !!!*





jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday Twokats!!!!





horselover said:


> Happy Birthday!!!!





sleepydog25 said:


> I second JT's sentiments:  Happy Birthday Twokats!!!!



I thank all of you for the birthday wishes.  It was a very nice relaxing day.  My Daughter in law fixed dinner for me.  

I hope everyone in the northeast is managing with the snow.  I have been so happy that we have not had what we had last year.  We are used to warmer weather with just a small amount of frigid temps.  Now that I have all the metal in me from the bone breaks, cold does not agree with that!! 

Safe travels for those on their way to the world.  Wish I was joining y'all.


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JIMMY!!!


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday Jimmy!!!!!!* hope your day is great!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

JT, have a great birthday and stay warm!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy birthday Jimmy! Sitting in the Philly airport waiting to fly to Florida! Have a great day!


----------



## MiaSRN62

I am sorry I am late. Happy birthday Twokats!!! Hope it was a good one!


----------



## wildernessDad

Happy Birthday, Jimmy!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Jimmy!*


----------



## jimmytammy

Awww, thanks folks, I feel blessed to call you friends, thanks so much for your kind words.  Its the big 50


----------



## Muushka

Wow, I just happened to check in.

*Happy Birthday to our Jimmy!  And such a milestone birthday!!*


----------



## DiznyDi

YEA!  JT's having a birthday!
Wishing you a day of family celebration as you cross over to the realm of senior-dom.  Enjoy your special day!

Muush: I miss you!  Nice to have you stop by.  Hope this winter weather isn't keeping you housebound.  Come to Florida   Heather, Julie and Maria will all be there.  Me and my daughter too.  DDad is staying home with the dog.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Happy Birthday Jimmy!*

50!?! - you're a kid!
But a cool one!

When we think of WDW and the Lodge: right living, respectful of all, and a fun guy (and Family); you come to mind!

(Tammy - pinch him for me!)


----------



## Dizny Dad

Oh man!

DiznyDi is headed to The World.  She hasn't slept for days!  She has in tow our DD & best friend and her DD.  Girl's week at the Lodge!  

The party is at my house! Bring Chips.


----------



## DiznyDi

Dizny Dad said:


> Oh man!
> 
> DiznyDi is headed to The World.  She hasn't slept for days!  She has in tow our DD & best friend and her DD.  Girl's week at the Lodge!
> 
> The party is at my house! Bring Chips.



Yes it is!  And yes, as usual, I'm not sleeping... but I'm getting a whole lot of sewing done 

Will miss you, dear.  See you in a week ... plus


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> YEA!  JT's having a birthday!
> Wishing you a day of family celebration as you cross over to the realm of senior-dom.  Enjoy your special day!
> 
> Muush: I miss you!  Nice to have you stop by.  Hope this winter weather isn't keeping you housebound.  Come to Florida   Heather, Julie and Maria will all be there.  Me and my daughter too.  DDad is staying home with the dog.



Hi Diane 
No, the weather isn't that unpleasant, but a trip to FL would be awesome.  Have a great time!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy birthday Disney Loving Iowan!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Disney Loving Iowan!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks again to all you folks for the Bday wishes

Barb, great to see you, BTW, there are some rumblings of a groupie meet we hope soon, I will be in contact once we get it going!

Dad
What time do you want us to be there?


----------



## Granny

Argh!  I missed a few birthdays in my absence.  

No graphics, but I hope that TwoKats, Jimmy and Disney Loving Iowan are still enjoying their occasions.  Special shout out to Jimmy for that milestone birthday.  I can almost remember back to when I turned 50!  

Di....I hope that the "girls trip" is truly magical...I know it will be. 


Julie...I hope you have cleared all that crummy weather and are enjoying WDW's warmth.  And I do hope that you enjoy the Super Bowl.  

To all the Groupies battling the winter storm, best wishes and be careful out there!


----------



## cheer4bison

Happy birthday (a day late) to a groupie with whom I've crossed paths a number of times (luckily!)  Hope to see you and your lovely family down in the world again soon!

And to Disney Loving Iowan today! Happy birthday!!

Hope you both have a wonderful celebration.

Jill


----------



## horselover

Happy Birthday Disney Loving Iowan!!

The impossible has finally happened.  Maria & I have met in person!!!          Not only that it was a double meet.  Some of you that have been around the thread a long time will remember Stopher.   Maria has the photographic proof on her phone.  I'd need to upload the photo from a text in order to share so hopefully it will be easier for her.   And Maria I stand by what I said.  I always thought we looked like we could be related but now that I see us almost side by side I'm sure we're distant relations!  Stopher is our long lost much taller cousin.     

Hoping to see Diane tomorrow.  Having a great trip so far!  So happy I was able to finally get down here.  My program ended (for me anyway) after a character breakfast at Cape May so I'm off to DHS.


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks again to all you folks for the Bday wishes
> 
> Barb, great to see you, BTW, there are some rumblings of a groupie meet we hope soon, I will be in contact once we get it going!
> 
> Dad
> What time do you want us to be there?



Oooooh.  Did someone say Groupie meet???????  Count us in!

*Happy Birthday Disney Loving Iowan!!!! And TwoKats!*


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday DLI!!!!*

*Maria & Julie* so happy you got to meet!!

*Muush* great to "see" you again!!


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> Oooooh.  Did someone say Groupie meet???????  Count us in!
> 
> *Happy Birthday Disney Loving Iowan!!!! And TwoKats!*





MiaSRN62 said:


> I am sorry I am late. Happy birthday Twokats!!! Hope it was a good one!



Thank you both.  It was good.

Hope everyone is staying warm.  At least those that are not already in WDW.


----------



## bksomody

First time staying at the VWL.Yay!!  I was wondering if the studios face the pool?  The only options for online check in are near the elevator or woods view.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bksomody said:


> First time staying at the VWL.Yay!!  I was wondering if the studios face the pool?  The only options for online check in are near the elevator or woods view.



Since we always get rooms facing the other direction no matter what we request I can only say that I've heard there are a few rooms that face the pool.  

It is a small number that face the quiet pool but something you could call in to have MS put down as a request.  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Knowing that there are a few NC groupies I was hoping for some input on what the best airport is to fly into if visiting Asheville?  My cousin wants to celebrate her 50th BD there and I need to figure out if I should fly to NC or to Ohio and drive down with her.    It looks like Charlotte or possibly Knoxville would be the best options?


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Knowing that there are a few NC groupies I was hoping for some input on what the best airport is to fly into if visiting Asheville?  My cousin wants to celebrate her 50th BD there and I need to figure out if I should fly to NC or to Ohio and drive down with her.    It looks like Charlotte or possibly Knoxville would be the best options?


Both Charlotte (CLT) and Greensboro (GSO) would be good choices and aren't too far from Asheville, certainly closer than Ohio.  Charlotte is only a little over 2 hours away and Greensboro is just under three hours.


----------



## sleepydog25

bksomody said:


> First time staying at the VWL.Yay!!  I was wondering if the studios face the pool?  The only options for online check in are near the elevator or woods view.


To further elaborate on Kat's comments, only a very few studios face the pool.  Ask for a studio close to the elevators and on the lake side of the Villas, floors 2 through 4.  If you at least get a lake side room on those floors, then you might have glimpses of the pool and the lake through the trees.  You'll also likely be able to catch bits of EWP and Wishes from your balcony.  Good luck, and welcome to the Groupies!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Both Charlotte (CLT) and Greensboro (GSO) would be good choices and aren't too far from Asheville, certainly closer than Ohio.  Charlotte is only a little over 2 hours away and Greensboro is just under three hours.



Thanks Sleepy - they were a couple of the locations that seemed the closest.  Ohio is only an option because that's where she lives and will be driving down so I'd just spend some time riding along.    She said it's about a 6 hour drive so since there isn't an airport in Asheville and I'll have to drive 2+ hours from the nearest airport it could still make sense.


----------



## sleepydog25

Okay, Groupies, the big switch has occurred, and I'm still trying to like the changes (*luv* will tell you I'm not a huge fan of technological change) to the DIS.  If you send me your trip info, I will endeavor to get it posted as normal since I think the process works essentially the same.  Now, if I can only figure out how to get back my tags and my avatar. . .(post counts are a thing of the past?)


----------



## jimmytammy

I know the DIS has to do what they have to do to keep this thing going and I truly do appreciate all they do, but this new generic look, not too good


----------



## twinklebug

Swinging through and noticed the under construction walls up around the DIS... looks like we have new pavement underfoot as well as all new wiring.

Yep, it'll take some time for us to figure out out our broken links. Looks like much of what was stored on the old server has not transferred over (yet, not sure if there's a plan to... sort of a wait and see thing) I will say moving from one software over to the next is never an easy process for the admin team, so I appreciate all the work. Post counts probably will come back... but no guarantee as they're not starting with an empty count. (Edit: They're back! Looks like our admins were successful!)


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Just checking out the new DIS decor.  Going to take some getting used to.....  Glad my puppy avatar made the trip over though!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hey, there's a like button!  Got my avatar title cleaned up - that confused me for a bit but had to move some of it to my signature since it doesn't accept as long of message.
And I guess we have watched threads now instead of subscribed but I haven't figured out how to view all subscription nor if there's a way to order them.  For example I tried going there to get back here but it wasn't even listed.  Obviously more learning to do......

Been thinking about upcoming SWW so I'll finish with a photo from last year:






OK - figured out how to see all watched threads.  The colors scheme I selected really is hiding some text.  Good enough for tonight though.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Kat
If you fly into Greensboro, we are about 25 mins from the airport, mini meet?


----------



## btr2trvl

sleepydog25 said:


> . . .(post counts are a thing of the past?)


" Messages:" are your post counts.  I think you just can't seem them when composing because the icon changes.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hey, there's a like button!  Got my avatar title cleaned up - that confused me for a bit but had to move some of it to my signature since it doesn't accept as long of message.
> And I guess we have watched threads now instead of subscribed but I haven't figured out how to view all subscription nor if there's a way to order them.  For example I tried going there to get back here but it wasn't even listed.  Obviously more learning to do......


You are more technically proficient than I.  Have no clue where to start.  Won't accept any pic I try for my avatar.  Did get post/message count finally. . .no thanks to me.  lol  P.S.  It won't allow me to edit my avatar label, either.  Can't delete it; can't change it. P.P.S.  Two minutes later, it let me upload a pic.  Still can't figure how to alter the label underneath, though. P.P.P.S.  Finally, I figured out the avatar label.  Who knew you'd have to go into "Personal Details" and become your own Tag Fairy?


----------



## Corinne

Another snow day here in MA!   The days til spring! .......now I need to get used to the DISboards!


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> You are more technically proficient than I.  Have no clue where to start.  Won't accept any pic I try for my avatar.  Did get post/message count finally. . .no thanks to me.  lol  P.S.  It won't allow me to edit my avatar label, either.  Can't delete it; can't change it. P.P.S.  Two minutes later, it let me upload a pic.  Still can't figure how to alter the label underneath, though. P.P.P.S.  Finally, I figured out the avatar label.  Who knew you'd have to go into "Personal Details" and become your own Tag Fairy?



Didn't work for me.  It looked it saved the changes but I still see nothing under my name.    Not loving this new forum so far.


----------



## horselover

Well I guess I did it right after all.  Still seems more complicated then it needs to be.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Hey Kat
> If you fly into Greensboro, we are about 25 mins from the airport, mini meet?



Sounds great!  I'll PM you if that's where I end up - assuming there are still PM's - I haven't looked for that!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> You are more technically proficient than I.  Have no clue where to start.  Won't accept any pic I try for my avatar.  Did get post/message count finally. . .no thanks to me.  lol  P.S.  It won't allow me to edit my avatar label, either.  Can't delete it; can't change it. P.P.S.  Two minutes later, it let me upload a pic.  Still can't figure how to alter the label underneath, though. P.P.P.S.  Finally, I figured out the avatar label.  Who knew you'd have to go into "Personal Details" and become your own Tag Fairy?



Things do seem a bit glitchy and not especially intuitive but persistence pays off.  Now I just noticed a scrolling notice that indicates we don't need a web storage for photos but can upload directly.  Giving it a try.......

........well - my shuttle launch photo that seemed rather appropriate was apparently too large of file.  Oh well.  Still, it seemed to be working up until that error.  

Oh - and I just noticed the tabs for the additional smilies - I had thought the Disney ones were gone but they're there:


----------



## Kathymford

Talk about a shock to the system when I came to these boards! I forgot about the update. What a change!

Hi Groupies!!! Making my lodge 11 month booking in a few days!! Yay. WDW Marathon weekend, here I come.


----------



## twokats

I guess I am behind the times.  I did not know about this change until today when I got a pm and believe me, it took a while to figure how to maneuver the new layout.  I do like the ease of adding pictures.  My avatar had to be redone, and it looks like it does not fit well, but I will have to figure that out later.  I will reserve opinion for a while.

Hope everyone is staying warm.  We are having some cold weather, but no precipitation which pleases me while we are in the freezing range.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday WildernessDad!!!!


----------



## eliza61

_*Happy Birthday WD, have a magical day*!!_


----------



## wildernessDad

eliza61 said:


> _*Happy Birthday WD, have a magical day*!!_



Thanks!  It's tomorrow, but no biggie!


----------



## wildernessDad

I wish I were here...


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> I wish I were here...
> 
> View attachment 659




Well, birthday wishes can come true you know!  I hope you have a great birthday WDad!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday wildernessDad!  *​


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday WildernessDad!*


----------



## sleepydog25

*Hope you have a great birthday, W'Dad!  *

And in a small bit of personal news, our waitlist for one night at our beloved Lodge just came through!  We're doing a July Dream cruise for our anniversary and staying one night in the World.  We'd booked OKW as nothing at VWL was open.  However, that has changed.  It's a minor victory, but given we've not stayed there since our wedding nearly two years ago, we're thrilled to be going back if only for one night.


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy  You have every right to be excited, I would be too.  I bet you sleep really well that night in preparation for your cruise the next day and I believe you will "Dream" really good too


----------



## Lisa P.

KAT4DISNEY said:


> ...what the best airport is to fly into if visiting Asheville?


Sorry, I didn't see your post 'til now.  We live in the Asheville region.  Here are your options:

*AVL* (Asheville-Hendersonville Regional Airport) has direct flights to Newark NJ, Orlando and a few other places, but most flights change planes in Charlotte or Atlanta.  We mostly fly in/out of AVL on Delta or USAir.  It's a 15 min drive from AVL to either downtown Asheville or downtown Hendersonville by taxicab or rental car, longer by bus with stops.

*GSP* (Greenville-Spartenburg Regional Airport in SC) has a couple more national carriers with more direct flights, so sometimes better prices.  It's ~1.5 hours drive to Asheville by rental car.

*CLT* (Charlotte Douglass Int'l Airport in NC) usually has the best prices and biggest selection of flights nearby.  It's ~2+ hours drive to Asheville.

*TRI* (Tri-Cities Regional Airport in Johnson City, TN) is similar to GSP.  It's ~2 hrs drive, very scenic highway, winding through the mountains to Asheville.

*TYS* (McGhee Tyson Airport in Knoxville, TN) is ~2-3 hrs drive to Asheville, depending on traffic - Great Smokies tourism, TN game days, rush hours, I-40 winding through the mountain gorge.  It's scenic but we have not found good enough airfares to make it worth the unpredictable drive there for a flight.

Greensboro is 3 hrs away and Raleigh is 4.5 hrs away.  They offer nice places to visit but we've never flown in/out of those cities.

*ATL* (Hartsfield-Jackson Int'l Airport in Atlanta, GA) is a major airline hub with cheap flights everywhere but driving to Asheville takes 4 hrs if not during rush hours, much longer with traffic.  We only fly in/out of ATL when flying cross-country or internationally and we spend the night before in an Atlanta hotel with free parking for our car while away.

By the way, it's taken us ~6+ hrs drive time, plus stops, to drive to Cincinnati, ~7-8 hrs drive time, plus stops, to Columbus, OH from here.

*Since you love Wilderness Lodge*, try to include a visit to the historic Grove Park Inn.  It's a splurge to stay there but quite something to see.  We occasionally visit for a meal in one of the restaurants or coffee/drinks in the lobby or a lounge, then spend an hour or two wandering around the resort, enjoying the sunset mountain views.  There is a parking fee, up to $15.  Built about 18 years after the Biltmore Estate across town, the Grove Park Inn has an authentic 1910's, turn-of-the-century, arts-and-crafts lobby and main building.  Also, if you like upscale art galleries with gorgeous woodwork, glasswork, pottery, and mountain crafts, you would love a visit to their Grovewood Gallery on the grounds.  Next to the galleries, a cafe serves lunch.  No parking fee to visit the galleries only.  Regardless, as a VWL-lover, you'll enjoy a visit to the Grove Park Inn, I assure you!

Enjoy your visit to Asheville - we _love_ this area of NC!      Hope this helps.


----------



## stopher1

Good afternoon all!  

It's been a really long time since I've posted on here, but thought I'd stop by and say hello to my favorite groupies. I was just in the World last week, and made a visit to our beloved Lodge.  I definitely thought of you while I was there.


----------



## wildernessDad

Thanks go out to all of the birthday well-wishers.  I don't want to broadcast my age, but I am reminded of a Beatles song...


----------



## wildernessDad

stopher1 said:


> Good afternoon all!
> 
> It's been a really long time since I've posted on here, but thought I'd stop by and say hello to my favorite groupies. I was just in the World last week, and made a visit to our beloved Lodge.  I definitely thought of you while I was there.



Well, it's been a while for sure!  How are you doing?


----------



## wildernessDad

Wow!  Time flies.  I've been on the disboards for over 7 years!  Geez!


----------



## wildernessDad

Anybody going to try for a Bungalow or studio at the Poly on the 25th?  I was thinking about trying the Bungalow, but it's a heck of a lot of points, even for just a 4-night stay.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Lisa P. said:


> Sorry, I didn't see your post 'til now.  We live in the Asheville region.  Here are your options:
> 
> *AVL* (Asheville-Hendersonville Regional Airport) has direct flights to Newark NJ, Orlando and a few other places, but most flights change planes in Charlotte or Atlanta.  We mostly fly in/out of AVL on Delta or USAir.  It's a 15 min drive from AVL to either downtown Asheville or downtown Hendersonville by taxicab or rental car, longer by bus with stops.
> 
> *GSP* (Greenville-Spartenburg Regional Airport in SC) has a couple more national carriers with more direct flights, so sometimes better prices.  It's ~1.5 hours drive to Asheville by rental car.
> 
> *CLT* (Charlotte Douglass Int'l Airport in NC) usually has the best prices and biggest selection of flights nearby.  It's ~2+ hours drive to Asheville.
> 
> *TRI* (Tri-Cities Regional Airport in Johnson City, TN) is similar to GSP.  It's ~2 hrs drive, very scenic highway, winding through the mountains to Asheville.
> 
> *TYS* (McGhee Tyson Airport in Knoxville, TN) is ~2-3 hrs drive to Asheville, depending on traffic - Great Smokies tourism, TN game days, rush hours, I-40 winding through the mountain gorge.  It's scenic but we have not found good enough airfares to make it worth the unpredictable drive there for a flight.
> 
> Greensboro is 3 hrs away and Raleigh is 4.5 hrs away.  They offer nice places to visit but we've never flown in/out of those cities.
> 
> *ATL* (Hartsfield-Jackson Int'l Airport in Atlanta, GA) is a major airline hub with cheap flights everywhere but driving to Asheville takes 4 hrs if not during rush hours, much longer with traffic.  We only fly in/out of ATL when flying cross-country or internationally and we spend the night before in an Atlanta hotel with free parking for our car while away.
> 
> By the way, it's taken us ~6+ hrs drive time, plus stops, to drive to Cincinnati, ~7-8 hrs drive time, plus stops, to Columbus, OH from here.
> 
> *Since you love Wilderness Lodge*, try to include a visit to the historic Grove Park Inn.  It's a splurge to stay there but quite something to see.  We occasionally visit for a meal in one of the restaurants or coffee/drinks in the lobby or a lounge, then spend an hour or two wandering around the resort, enjoying the sunset mountain views.  There is a parking fee, up to $15.  Built about 18 years after the Biltmore Estate across town, the Grove Park Inn has an authentic 1910's, turn-of-the-century, arts-and-crafts lobby and main building.  Also, if you like upscale art galleries with gorgeous woodwork, glasswork, pottery, and mountain crafts, you would love a visit to their Grovewood Gallery on the grounds.  Next to the galleries, a cafe serves lunch.  No parking fee to visit the galleries only.  Regardless, as a VWL-lover, you'll enjoy a visit to the Grove Park Inn, I assure you!
> 
> Enjoy your visit to Asheville - we _love_ this area of NC!      Hope this helps.



That's all great information - *thank you!*  I hadn't realized that Asheville has a regional airport since I was limiting myself to one stop and so it wouldn't have shown since there are no direct flights from Reno to those connecting locations.  I'll open up my search a bit and see if that makes any sense to fly directly in.  And thanks for the local sight seeing tips too.  We'll have to plan a stop at the Grove Park Inn.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> Anybody going to try for a Bungalow or studio at the Poly on the 25th?  I was thinking about trying the Bungalow, but it's a heck of a lot of points, even for just a 4-night stay.



I have some holding points to use up so it was crossing my mind......I could chalk it up to a rather momentous BD that DH is having this year since he thinks they look very cool.    We both agree that the points are rather incredible though.


----------



## Pirate Granny

My DD is going to try on the 26th cause that's our 7 month window...she really, really wants to stay there.  I'm good with the BCV studio we have


----------



## Kathymford

wildernessDad said:


> Anybody going to try for a Bungalow or studio at the Poly on the 25th?  I was thinking about trying the Bungalow, but it's a heck of a lot of points, even for just a 4-night stay.



Not trying on the 25th, but I'm thinking about seeing what's available at our 7 month window for Jan 2016. Not the bungalows though, that's for sure. We'll see what's available and if we want to do a split stay or not.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Stopher
Great to see you here!


----------



## Granny

stopher1 said:


> Good afternoon all!
> 
> It's been a really long time since I've posted on here, but thought I'd stop by and say hello to my favorite groupies. I was just in the World last week, and made a visit to our beloved Lodge.  I definitely thought of you while I was there.



Hey Stopher!!  Great to see you back here for a quick visit. 


Glad to hear that you were able to stop by our favorite WDW location, and we all hope that all is well in your world.  Thanks for dropping by.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Hey Stopher!!  Great to see you back here for a quick visit.
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that you were able to stop by our favorite WDW location, and we all hope that all is well in your world.  Thanks for dropping by.


Luv is going to try since she has her annual girls' trip seven months out but for only one night before they transition to concierge at BC. She has an emotional connection to Poly from years ago; however, the price point and lack of 1BRs ensured we won't buy there. Will try the occasional night or two there if available. Welcome back, Stopher!


----------



## denisekayt

Had to stop in and share my excitement that we passed ROFR on our VWL contract today!  One step closer to being an owner  

Very happy with the timeline of the buying process so far...negotiated and had offer accepted on 1/22, went to Disney for ROFR on 1/12, passed ROFR on 2/5. 

There are 21 banked points from 2013 on this contract and I have a couple of nights at WDW in October with just myself and my youngest. May try and use those points up by booking a studio at the Poly since it will be just the 2 of us. For regular family trips with all 4 of us we prefer 1-bedrooms.


----------



## sleepydog25

denisekayt said:


> Had to stop in and share my excitement that we passed ROFR on our VWL contract today!  One step closer to being an owner
> 
> Very happy with the timeline of the buying process so far...negotiated and had offer accepted on 1/22, went to Disney for ROFR on 1/12, passed ROFR on 2/5.
> 
> There are 21 banked points from 2013 on this contract and I have a couple of nights at WDW in October with just myself and my youngest. May try and use those points up by booking a studio at the Poly since it will be just the 2 of us. For regular family trips with all 4 of us we prefer 1-bedrooms.


Congrats and welcome!  I'm sure you'll have years of wonderful memories at VWL and all the other resorts you visit, too.  Grab a rocker, sit a spell, and don't forget we love pictures.  Right, Groupies?


----------



## twokats

Happy birthday WDad, hope it was the best!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Congratulations and Welcome to the groupies all at the same time denisekayt!!!!


----------



## eliza61

Welcome denisekayt.  

Happy Friday moosemates.

It's a balmy 17 degrees here in Philly so I'm dreaming of the lodge big time.


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Welcome denisekayt.
> 
> Happy Friday moosemates.
> 
> It's a balmy 17 degrees here in Philly so I'm dreaming of the lodge big time.



Beautiful shots of the Lodge and VWL...thanks for the daydreaming material!  Very nice for a Friday morning.


----------



## Kathymford

Always love when I actually use my 11 month window at the beloved lodge. I just booked, with no problems, marathon weekend (Jan 2016). I think after owning for 5 years I've finally got the hang of the points thing.  Also, it helps to get the hang of it when you stop trying to take 2 trips a year on 150 points. lol


----------



## eliza61

Kathymford said:


> Always love when I actually use my 11 month window at the beloved lodge. I just booked, with no problems, marathon weekend (Jan 2016). I think after owning for 5 years I've finally got the hang of the points thing.  *Also, it helps to get the hang of it when you stop trying to take 2 trips a year* on 150 points. lol




LOL, I've let that go Kathy,  I swore when Rizzo and Sid got older we'd cut back on the number of trips, I plan more trips now.  I was toying with selling my points but every time I do I think, "one more trip"


----------



## Kathymford

eliza61 said:


> LOL, I've let that go Kathy,  I swore when Rizzo and Sid got older we'd cut back on the number of trips, I plan more trips now.  I was toying with selling my points but every time I do I think, "one more trip"



LOL!! Well, considering we also have to pay for cross-country flights, I'm not sure how we did it. LOL. Maybe the flights were cheaper at the time? And it looks like we're skipping 2015 (but it IS really early in the year yet). Ah well, at least we're close to DL.


----------



## puppytrainer

I'm really excited to be joining you all!  We're going to be staying at VWL for the first time for a few nights in August (8/19-8/22).  I own at AKV but we picked VWL this time for a couple reasons.  First, I've always wanted to stay there, it looks beautiful and I think we're really going to love it.  Second, our vacation this summer is over to the dark side for a few days, but since we only plan on 4 days there we thought we'd pop over to WDW property for a few days to make it a week long trip.  Why not!  My daughter is really excited about the activities offered at FW like horseback riding and archery, so we decided to stay a few days on WDW property but to not do any parks, rather swim, hang out, and do the FW activities she's interested in so VWL was the perfect DVC fit!


----------



## MiaSRN62

WildernessDad! I am late but want to wish you a belated happy birthday! 
I hope you had a wonderful day! I was in Florida this past week and with the new DISboard change I could not figure it out. Especially on my phone. Hope it was a good one!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Just wanted to share a pic of a mini Groupie meet we had in Epcot recently (Jan 29). I got to meet up with *(Stopher1) Christophe*r----he found me via my FB "friends nearby" app!!! and *Julie (Horselover)*. It was awesome to see them. This was my 2nd meet with Christopher and FINALLY after MANY trips and close misses, my first meet with Julie! Really good to see you guys! *Di*....I am still sad we kept missing but there will be other trips!!!

Here we are.....mini meet (but missing Diane!!!!)


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies puppytrainer!!!!  We stayed at OKW and went over to the Darkside once  Let me say, I couldnt think of a better respite away from the Darkside than VWL


----------



## sleepydog25

puppytrainer said:


> I'm really excited to be joining you all!  We're going to be staying at VWL for the first time for a few nights in August (8/19-8/22).  I own at AKV but we picked VWL this time for a couple reasons.  First, I've always wanted to stay there, it looks beautiful and I think we're really going to love it.  Second, our vacation this summer is over to the dark side for a few days, but since we only plan on 4 days there we thought we'd pop over to WDW property for a few days to make it a week long trip.  Why not!  My daughter is really excited about the activities offered at FW like horseback riding and archery, so we decided to stay a few days on WDW property but to not do any parks, rather swim, hang out, and do the FW activities she's interested in so VWL was the perfect DVC fit!


Welcome,* puppytrainer*!  I've updated Page 1 to reflect your trip and want to wish you a warm welcome to our Groupies.  We're low key, low maintenance folks who love nothing more than to talk about our beloved Lodge and to swap stories about what is happening in our lives.  We hope you become a regular on these pages.  As for the dark side, we've all done it at least once, but being able to visit VWL will keep you from remaining there.    As you likely know, the same architect designed both AKL and WL, so no doubt you'll feel right at home.  What sets apart the Lodge, however, is the close proximity to MK (which you're not visiting, I know) and FW (which you are).  I love the trails that connects WL to FW, especially the nature trail.  Enjoy your stay, and if you have any questions about the Lodge, just ask.


----------



## horselover

denisekayt said:


> Had to stop in and share my excitement that we passed ROFR on our VWL contract today!  One step closer to being an owner
> 
> Very happy with the timeline of the buying process so far...negotiated and had offer accepted on 1/22, went to Disney for ROFR on 1/12, passed ROFR on 2/5.
> 
> There are 21 banked points from 2013 on this contract and I have a couple of nights at WDW in October with just myself and my youngest. May try and use those points up by booking a studio at the Poly since it will be just the 2 of us. For regular family trips with all 4 of us we prefer 1-bedrooms.



Congratulations!      



puppytrainer said:


> I'm really excited to be joining you all!  We're going to be staying at VWL for the first time for a few nights in August (8/19-8/22).  I own at AKV but we picked VWL this time for a couple reasons.  First, I've always wanted to stay there, it looks beautiful and I think we're really going to love it.  Second, our vacation this summer is over to the dark side for a few days, but since we only plan on 4 days there we thought we'd pop over to WDW property for a few days to make it a week long trip.  Why not!  My daughter is really excited about the activities offered at FW like horseback riding and archery, so we decided to stay a few days on WDW property but to not do any parks, rather swim, hang out, and do the FW activities she's interested in so VWL was the perfect DVC fit!



Enjoy your stay & welcome to the thread!     



MiaSRN62 said:


> Just wanted to share a pic of a mini Groupie meet we had in Epcot recently (Jan 29). I got to meet up with *(Stopher1) Christophe*r----he found me via my FB "friends nearby" app!!! and *Julie (Horselover)*. It was awesome to see them. This was my 2nd meet with Christopher and FINALLY after MANY trips and close misses, my first meet with Julie! Really good to see you guys! *Di*....I am still sad we kept missing but there will be other trips!!!
> 
> Here we are.....mini meet (but missing Diane!!!!)



What a nice looking group of groupies!      It was so great to finally meet you & Stopher.  Hopefully our paths will cross again in the future.  I got to see Di too!  It was a whirlwind trip but a great one.    

Still having a hard time getting used to this new format.     

Another 8-14" of snow on the way for us starting late tonight through Tue.           Have I mentioned lately how much I hate winter?


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hi Groupies,
I see the Boards have had a complete makeover. Trying to figure it out. Hope everyone is doing well and counting down the days to your next trip to the lodge.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Are any of you all getting email notifications since the board switch?  I haven't gotten one.  



MiaSRN62 said:


> WildernessDad! I am late but want to wish you a belated happy birthday!
> I hope you had a wonderful day! I was in Florida this past week and with the new DISboard change I could not figure it out. Especially on my phone. Hope it was a good one!!!!



Not certain if you are aware Maria but the app no longer works and there's no intent to do a new one.  If you want to access on your phone it needs to be from your browser.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Are any of you all getting email notifications since the board switch?  I haven't gotten one.
> 
> 
> 
> Not certain if you are aware Maria but the app no longer works and there's no intent to do a new one.  If you want to access on your phone it needs to be from your browser.


Not sure email notifications are a valid option anymore.  I have to go to the site and check my "Alerts."


----------



## MiaSRN62

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Are any of you all getting email notifications since the board switch?  I haven't gotten one.
> 
> 
> 
> Not certain if you are aware Maria but the app no longer works and there's no intent to do a new one.  If you want to access on your phone it needs to be from your browser.


Hi *Kathy*! I did notice my DIS app no longer works. Definitely makes it harder to access when I am on-the-go. This is why FB is so convenient. I hope they develop another DIS app  
But I was referring to the Facebook app "Friends Nearby". That is how Christopher knew I was in Epcot the same time as he was. 
I am also having trouble navigating the new boards. Seems too busy and I can't focus easily on what I am trying to find. Hopefully it will just take an adjustment period. I am not getting email notifications either. 
And oh *Julie*....I am right with ya! I don't even like Winter a little bit


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Are any of you all getting email notifications since the board switch?  I haven't gotten one.
> 
> 
> 
> Not certain if you are aware Maria but the app no longer works and there's no intent to do a new one.  If you want to access on your phone it needs to be from your browser.



I've been getting them.  I think once a day is when they come in at least for me anyway.


----------



## Corinne

horselover said:


> Another 8-14" of snow on the way for us starting late tonight through Tue.           Have I mentioned lately how much I hate winter?



I'm  With you *Julie*


----------



## MiaSRN62

The new DISboards are really causing a lag on my computer that was never there before. Not too pleased. Ugggg
I thought it was just a one time thing. But I cleaned all my cookies and temp files and restarted my computer and it is definitely lagging and my computer is running harder?


----------



## DisneyNutzy

I am not a fan of the new board either. I am sure it has been answered in other places but do any of the groupies know the reason for the drastic change?


----------



## keishashadow

The pictures posted here are making me homesick for WL, might have to sneak in another trip sooner vs later lol. 

While we are certainly looking forward to BWV in October for F&W this year, can't help but recall how nice it is to be able to grab the boat back to the resort after MNSSHP.  Even when the resort was a bit of a mess last year, we had our usual great time there which was our first in one of the studios with the high vaulted ceilings.  So many negative posts here on the boards about the renovation, I was worried...for nothing.


----------



## sleepydog25

I'm slowly warming to the new changes on the DIS.  I don't like the overall stylistic changes--liked the old schemes much better--but some of the updates I appreciate such as the Alerts and Inbox links at the top right of the page.  Though I've yet to try it, the fact you're supposed to be able to directly link a photo will/should save time and hassle-ability (yep, I made that term up).  As for computer issues, the new DIS seems to work faster for me.  I don't like change when it comes to tech issues, but after my initial shock, I'm less disturbed than I was.  As for the refurb at VWL, I still prefer a darker color palette and less blah colors, but when we visited the Villas last fall, I didn't hate the updates.  I guess that's my general stance with both the new DIS and the refurb:  don't hate them but neither is my preference.


----------



## eliza61

Happy Moose Monday.

I stole this off of the community board so I can't take credit.

*TOP THREE THINGS YOU LIKE TO DO AT THE WORLD??*​So  what are your top 3 things you like to do on a wdw vacation.  It can be anything. A ride, a restaurant, a resort, a parade, absolutely anything.​

1.  Walk around world showcase.  especially at night!!
2.  Soarin and haunted mansion.  all time favorite rides.
3.  Having my first cup of tea in the WL lobby or on the balcony.  My gang likes to sleep in, so usually I'm the first up and out.  I go down to the grab and go to get a Danish and a cup of tea and then sit in the big rockers by the fireplace.  Love the quiet and the WL sound track.  When sid and rizzo where little it was my own little 15 minute ritual before the hectic day starts.​


----------



## han22735

Hi Groupies!!

I was successful at switching home resorts this morning for our September trip and our first stay at VWL!!  My wife and I are super excited to stay here after eating at Whispering Canyon in Nov.  We bought resale at SSR last spring so trying a new resort will be fun.  Since we are staying 9/9-9/19 i'll have the fun of calling MS for the next 3 mornings to add a night on.

Thanks for all the great info in the thread...plenty of time to read all the tips(while continuing to get buried in snow in MA),

Scott


----------



## sleepydog25

han22735 said:


> Hi Groupies!!
> 
> I was successful at switching home resorts this morning for our September trip and our first stay at VWL!!  My wife and I are super excited to stay here after eating at Whispering Canyon in Nov.  We bought resale at SSR last spring so trying a new resort will be fun.  Since we are staying 9/9-9/19 i'll have the fun of calling MS for the next 3 mornings to add a night on.
> 
> Thanks for all the great info in the thread...plenty of time to read all the tips(while continuing to get buried in snow in MA),
> 
> Scott


Welcome, Scott!  We hope you've found a friendly home here to hang your hat and kick back in your rocker.  That's one of the hidden treasures we Groupies often miss the most about our beloved Lodge--grabbing a libation, finding an empty rocker, and just unwinding.  I hope your first stay at VWL is a great one, and please join us here on the thread any time.  If any questions come up, just chime right in.  Cheers!


----------



## wildernessDad

MiaSRN62 said:


> WildernessDad! I am late but want to wish you a belated happy birthday!
> I hope you had a wonderful day! I was in Florida this past week and with the new DISboard change I could not figure it out. Especially on my phone. Hope it was a good one!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Kathymford

eliza61 said:


> Happy Moose Monday.
> 
> I stole this off of the community board so I can't take credit.
> 
> *TOP THREE THINGS YOU LIKE TO DO AT THE WORLD??*​So  what are your top 3 things you like to do on a wdw vacation.  It can be anything. A ride, a restaurant, a resort, a parade, absolutely anything.​



I'll play!

1. Sit and stare at the castle ... I'm still in awe of it every time
2. Eat at a new in Epcot. 
3. My breakfast tradition (created at the lodge): go get coffee and a Mickey waffle for me and milk and a chocolate croissant for my bf.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

eliza61 said:


> Happy Moose Monday.
> 
> I stole this off of the community board so I can't take credit.
> 
> *TOP THREE THINGS YOU LIKE TO DO AT THE WORLD??*​So  what are your top 3 things you like to do on a wdw vacation.  It can be anything. A ride, a restaurant, a resort, a parade, absolutely anything.​


​
1.  Visit the horse barn at FW.  Then eat at Trail's End. Then shop at the Settlement Trading Post.  (could have covered all 3 with FW  )
2.  Ride the resort boats between VWL/CR/FW. 
3.  Enter Epcot thru the front!  (Then ride TT without having to go thru the new queue.  I loved the old queue.).


----------



## DisneyNutzy

eliza61 said:


> Happy Moose Monday.
> 
> I stole this off of the community board so I can't take credit.
> 
> *TOP THREE THINGS YOU LIKE TO DO AT THE WORLD??*​So  what are your top 3 things you like to do on a wdw vacation.  It can be anything. A ride, a restaurant, a resort, a parade, absolutely anything.​1.  Walk around world showcase.  especially at night!!
> 2.  Soarin and haunted mansion.  all time favorite rides.
> 3.  Having my first cup of tea in the WL lobby or on the balcony.  My gang likes to sleep in, so usually I'm the first up and out.  I go down to the grab and go to get a Danish and a cup of tea and then sit in the big rockers by the fireplace.  Love the quiet and the WL sound track.  When sid and rizzo where little it was my own little 15 minute ritual before the hectic day starts.​



1. First beer relaxing on the Boardwalk at the Big River Grille
2. Walking up Main Street at MK
3. R&R Coaster


----------



## jimmytammy

eliza61 said:


> Happy Moose Monday.
> 
> I stole this off of the community board so I can't take credit.
> 
> *TOP THREE THINGS YOU LIKE TO DO AT THE WORLD??*​So what are your top 3 things you like to do on a wdw vacation. It can be anything. A ride, a restaurant, a resort, a parade, absolutely anything.



These are always tough for me to choose cause I enjoy so much at WDW
1.  Eat at our fave restaurants
2.  Enjoy the ambiance of whatever resort we are staying 
3.  Spending time with friends and family in the parks


----------



## sleepydog25

eliza61 said:


> Happy Moose Monday.
> 
> I stole this off of the community board so I can't take credit.
> 
> *TOP THREE THINGS YOU LIKE TO DO AT THE WORLD??*​So  what are your top 3 things you like to do on a wdw vacation.  It can be anything. A ride, a restaurant, a resort, a parade, absolutely anything.​1.  Walk around world showcase.  especially at night!!
> 2.  Soarin and haunted mansion.  all time favorite rides.
> 3.  Having my first cup of tea in the WL lobby or on the balcony.  My gang likes to sleep in, so usually I'm the first up and out.  I go down to the grab and go to get a Danish and a cup of tea and then sit in the big rockers by the fireplace.  Love the quiet and the WL sound track.  When sid and rizzo where little it was my own little 15 minute ritual before the hectic day starts.​


1.  Driving through Magic Kingdom gates 
2.  Walking into the WL lobby
3.  Eating at AP


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> *TOP THREE THINGS YOU LIKE TO DO AT THE WORLD??*​So  what are your top 3 things you like to do on a wdw vacation.  It can be anything. A ride, a restaurant, a resort, a parade, absolutely anything.​



This is a great question, and one I had to think about a bit.  I'm going to go with:

1.  Staying at/visiting WL & VWL.  The lobby, the Mercantile, Roaring Fork, the music...it always makes my trip better even if we're not staying there.
2.  Boat rides...I just like them.  Although I rarely take the Friendship Boats at BW/BC since it is much faster to walk.  But bouncing around Bay Lake, or OKW to DTD or any boat ride is just something that relaxes me. 
3.  People watching.  WL lobby and the Boardwalk are two of my favorite places to sit down with a libation and just watch the people.  At Boardwalk, that often includes wedding parties which are always entertaining to me.   And I should include World Showcase at night...it is such a great mix of sights and sounds on a lovely evening. 


Now that I think about it, none of my favorite things include rides or restaurants.  Interesting.


----------



## denisekayt

eliza61 said:


> Happy Moose Monday.
> 
> I stole this off of the community board so I can't take credit.
> 
> *TOP THREE THINGS YOU LIKE TO DO AT THE WORLD??*​So  what are your top 3 things you like to do on a wdw vacation.  It can be anything. A ride, a restaurant, a resort, a parade, absolutely anything.​1.  Walk around world showcase.  especially at night!!
> 2.  Soarin and haunted mansion.  all time favorite rides.
> 3.  Having my first cup of tea in the WL lobby or on the balcony.  My gang likes to sleep in, so usually I'm the first up and out.  I go down to the grab and go to get a Danish and a cup of tea and then sit in the big rockers by the fireplace.  Love the quiet and the WL sound track.  When sid and rizzo where little it was my own little 15 minute ritual before the hectic day starts.​



Love this question!

1. Spend time in my favorite park area, Frontierland. Someday I would love to be able to take a day maybe reading a book in one of the rockers on Tom Sawyer island. Just relaxing, reading, people watching, venturing off for a snack and a ride on Splash and Big Thunder before returning for a bit more reading. 

2. Watching Illuminations together with my family. It has become a family tradition and one I treasure. 

3.  Electrical Water Pagent. LOVE the music it sends out over the water. It's not a Disney trip without hearing it.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday puppytrainer!!!!


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday puppytrainer!!!!


 Singing... Happy Birthday to you... (off key a bit... sorry  )


----------



## Granny

_* Happy Birthday puppytrainer!! *_


----------



## wildernessDad

eliza61 said:


> Happy Moose Monday.
> 
> I stole this off of the community board so I can't take credit.
> 
> *TOP THREE THINGS YOU LIKE TO DO AT THE WORLD??*​So  what are your top 3 things you like to do on a wdw vacation.  It can be anything. A ride, a restaurant, a resort, a parade, absolutely anything.​



1.  Arriving at WDW.
2.  Stepping into The Lodge.  (The wilderness kind.)
3.  Going on my favorite attraction.  (Haunted Mansion)


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Have a *Happy Birthday puppytrainer! *


----------



## twokats

_* Happy Birthday puppytrainer!!  *_
_Hope it is the best._


----------



## twokats

*TOP THREE THINGS YOU LIKE TO DO AT THE WORLD??*
1.  Walking toward the castle and catching that perfect photograph (that I probably have dozens of on my computer)
2.  Riding Haunted Mansion and Splash Mountain
3.  Walking thru WL lobby, listening to all the sounds and knowing that for a week or more I am in heaven.​


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Have a *Happy Birthday puppytrainer! *


I second this sentiment (though I think by now it's something like seventh or eighth it )!


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Morning Groupies!
I'm home from our Mothers/Daughters trip.  My daughter and I spent our first 4 days with my BF and her daughter.  They don't travel to the World often, so we were quite busy trying to get in all of the 'must do's'.  We even stayed at the MK until 2 one morning!  I did get to see Julie! Yay!  Unfortunately I wasn't able to make the connection with Maria or Stopher.  The last 6 days of our trip were at a much slower pace.  

WELCOME to our new Groupies that have joined our merry little band!  And a very  to any that I may have missed.

In reading back thru the posts, I see discussion of the new and improved DisBoards.  I wasn't aware of the change.  For 3 days I kept trying my old link....... thinking there may been an update or the site was having difficulties...... Finally found my way in this morning, abandoned my old link, and saved the new one.  Whew....what a way to start my day.  Anyway, it's good to be home, sleep in my own bed and have the love of my life by my side.  Next trip is 79 days away - Flower and Garden Festival.

Enjoy your day, Groupies!


----------



## Granny

Di...very glad to hear that your trip went well. 

We haven't taken "newbies" for quite a while so our pace is usually very slow.  In a way, I wouldn't mind showing some rookies the ropes at WDW.  It would be worth it just to watch their jaw drop entering the WL lobby.


----------



## puppytrainer

Thanks for all the birthday wishes!!! You guys are awesome!


----------



## Kathymford

Our trip next January is with a bigger group (6 of us, 3 couples) and I am TERRIFIED. haha. I know I will be the planner, but I've never gone with anyone else except my bf. Ha. One couple has never been there ever and the other couple has been there twice I think. I know it will be fine, but I feel this extra pressure. Ha.

The only thing helping me is that 2 of the guys will be participating in the Dopey challenge, so I don't think there will be too much park time. We shall see...


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Cheer4Bison!!!! Hope our resident Moms Panelist has a great day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Wishing Cheer4Bison a very Happy Birthday!*  Celebrate your day in an extra-special way.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## twinklebug

*Happy Birthday Cheer4Bison! *


----------



## sleepydog25

I may be away from the computer tomorrow, so an early *HAPPY BIRTHDAY* to *cheer4bison*!


----------



## puppytrainer

Happiest of birthdays cheer4bison!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday cheer4bison!!!*


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday cheer4bison!!!! *


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy birthday Jill (Cheer4bison)!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

So sorry we couldn't meet up Di. I loved following your adventures on FB. There will be a next time!

Happy belated birthday wishes to puppytrainer! Sorry I am late!


----------



## Granny

_*Happy Birthday Jill!  *_


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday, Jill!

Hope it was the absolute best.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Nicoal13!!!!


----------



## Corinne

Happy Birthday Nicoal13!


----------



## cheer4bison

My groupies friends are the best!!! Thanks for all the birthday cheer. Even though it is FREEZING here in New Jersey, it was a lovely birthday weekend.

Sending birthday wishes to Nicoal13!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Wishing Nicoal13 a very Happy Birthday!
*
-5 at our house this morning.  I'm trying to decide what kind of soup to put on the stove for dinner....
Happy Monday, Groupies.  Stay safe and warm!


----------



## eliza61

Happy Birthday Nicoal13!!     hope you are some where warm and sunny.


  I am a whiny, grumpy mess this morning.  It's been bitterly cold here in Philly the last couple of days and looks to be that way the remainder of the week.  -13 real feel this morning and I can only imagine what my electric bill is going to look like.  

Winter has never been my favorite time of the year.

***sighs*** going to play some Disneyworld youtubes to break outta my cold weather funk.  lol, although it could be worse, I could be in Boston.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Happy belated birthday Cheer4Bison and Happy Birthday Nicoal13. I am so with you Eliza! I have had it with the cold weather, it makes me miserable! We have a Vero Beach/Spring training trip planned for March but I am really regretting not planning that trip for Presidents week at the moment. This would have been a great time to escape the cold. 
Stay warm groupies!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy birthday Nicoal13


----------



## MiaSRN62

*


eliza61 said:



			Happy Birthday Nicoal13!!     hope you are some where warm and sunny.


  I am a whiny, grumpy mess this morning.  It's been bitterly cold here in Philly the last couple of days and looks to be that way the remainder of the week.  -13 real feel this morning and I can only imagine what my electric bill is going to look like.  

Winter has never been my favorite time of the year.

***sighs*** going to play some Disneyworld youtubes to break outta my cold weather funk.  lol, although it could be worse, I could be in Boston.
		
Click to expand...



eliza* and *Disneynutzy*.....I feel the same way!! Brutal cold.....I would even put up with the massive crowds in WDW over this weather!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Nicoal13*


----------



## wildernessDad

Anybody from the mid-atlantic area?  It looks like it's finally our turn to get a snowstorm of some significance.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

I apologize if anyone has already posted this video from Dis Unplugged but the quality of the video is excellent and really makes you want to be "Home"


----------



## sleepydog25

wildernessDad said:


> Anybody from the mid-atlantic area?  It looks like it's finally our turn to get a snowstorm of some significance.


The mountains of southwest Virginia, Dad, and we're squarely in the eye of this storm.  High was single digits and snow started around 2:30.  About 5-6 inches thus far and still coming down through the night.  Not. A. Fan.


----------



## sleepydog25

DisneyNutzy said:


> I apologize if anyone has already posted this video from Dis Unplugged but the quality of the video is excellent and really makes you want to be "Home"


Thanks for posting!  Loved seeing our home away from home, and given the weather here, would love to be at the Lodge right now.  Watching the video, however, I'm struck by two things.  First, the music which is so inspiring at the Lodge wasn't recreated in any way, shape, or form on the video (calling Yanni!).    Second, seeing the refurbished Lodge rooms made me wish that DVC had followed suit and gone more rustic than bland-stic when they refurbed the VWL ones.


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> The mountains of southwest Virginia, Dad, and we're squarely in the eye of this storm.  High was single digits and snow started around 2:30.  About 5-6 inches thus far and still coming down through the night.  Not. A. Fan.



If it's not enough snow for you by morning, we have plenty to share up here in MA, and can arrange to ship some down. Supposed to be getting another 3-6" on top of what we have already. I can't see my car past the snow pile out there, LOL.

As a bonus, all this snow reminded me of when I was a kid and we'd visit my grandparents up in Maine. I used Google maps to explore the town they lived in and was able to find the house they lived in, a tiny little 4 room cottage just off the main road. I was about 8 when I last saw it  Google car didn't do a drive by of the town (it's Maine, LOL) but my dad confirmed it was on that road when I spoke with him today. There was a certain warm fuzzy feeling to being able to find it without an address.


----------



## puppytrainer

Forgive me if this is somewhere in the thread, I have not gone back and read the whole thing. When checking in, is there a check in desk in the DVC building or are all check-ins done in the main lobby?

Thanks!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

puppytrainer said:


> Forgive me if this is somewhere in the thread, I have not gone back and read the whole thing. When checking in, is there a check in desk in the DVC building or are all check-ins done in the main lobby?
> 
> Thanks!



VWL shares check in at the main building with WL.  

I've been catching a little bit of news that Disney has been rolling out direct to room so if you have your Magic bands, do online check in, provide a credit card and a phone number to receive a text you supposedly will receive a notification of the room number and can skip the front desk.  Not certain if it's all resorts but it sounded like it may be.


----------



## puppytrainer

Great, thanks! We actually tested direct to room check in last year at AKV. It worked real slick for us as we had a late flight and we're very familiar with the resort. Bypassing the desk and heading straight to bed was nice. If it's an option this time I'll have to think about it seeing as this is our first time at VWL, might opt to talk to a CM. Hmmm, such decisions.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> VWL shares check in at the main building with WL.
> 
> I've been catching a little bit of news that Disney has been rolling out direct to room so if you have your Magic bands, do online check in, provide a credit card and a phone number to receive a text you supposedly will receive a notification of the room number and can skip the front desk.  Not certain if it's all resorts but it sounded like it may be.



I'm not really familiar with "direct to room".  So you don't go to the front desk to check in, just wait for a text?  And they tell you your room number before you even arrive?  I have a feeling I'm not understanding this correctly.  I'm not a fan of the texting thing since our last five trips we haven't ever received that "your room is ready now" text after we check in.  Only when we go to the front desk and ask is our room magically ready and the text must be "just about to be sent".


----------



## Granny

DisneyNutzy said:


> I apologize if anyone has already posted this video from Dis Unplugged but the quality of the video is excellent and really makes you want to be "Home"





			
				SlyDog said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting! Loved seeing our home away from home, and given the weather here, would love to be at the Lodge right now. Watching the video, however, I'm struck by two things. First, the music which is so inspiring at the Lodge wasn't recreated in any way, shape, or form on the video (calling Yanni!).  Second, seeing the refurbished Lodge rooms made me wish that DVC had followed suit and gone more rustic than bland-stic when they refurbed the VWL ones.



*DisneyNutzy*...I did see that link on the DISBoards front page but didn't look at it until you posted it.  It did make me homesick!  

*SlyDog*...I can't disagree with either of your two points.


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> If it's not enough snow for you by morning, we have plenty to share up here in MA, and can arrange to ship some down. Supposed to be getting another 3-6" on top of what we have already. I can't see my car past the snow pile out there, LOL.
> 
> As a bonus, all this snow reminded me of when I was a kid and we'd visit my grandparents up in Maine. I used Google maps to explore the town they lived in and was able to find the house they lived in, a tiny little 4 room cottage just off the main road. I was about 8 when I last saw it  Google car didn't do a drive by of the town (it's Maine, LOL) but my dad confirmed it was on that road when I spoke with him today. There was a certain warm fuzzy feeling to being able to find it without an address.


I almost posted a small caveat that the snow we're getting--our first real snow of the season (and hopefully our last)--doesn't begin to touch the amounts (or annoyance factor) that NE has received the past few weeks.  I do feel for you.  On the other hand, I live in VA not MA, so I have a right to expect milder winters.


----------



## jimmytammy

Like the idea of room ready though I am with Granny on the texting thing, we have not got the text on one occasion.  All electronics IMO are not fully trustworthy, phones, texts, fax, computers and email.  Glitches in all these are still very much real as we tell our kids.  Human interaction is still the way to go, eye contact, actually using our voices to convey the message is still they way to go.  Now the landline phone system is closest thing to trustworthy electronics that I can think of.

Weather isnt as bad here as it could have been, ground is white with 1" of sleet,  snow pretty much skipped us, but roads are tougher to navigate for it.  Like sleepy says, you folks in the NE, not complaining here in our neck of the woods, praying for a thaw out soon for yall

Dizny Nutzy, love the video!  Sleepy mentioned the music, which reminds me, Live 365 has a good app to add to your phone, its free and if you type in Disney as a genre, many stations will pop up, including a DVC station, that plays an hour loop of WL music, did so yesterday around noon and it made for a very nice warm atmosphere


----------



## puppytrainer

Granny said:


> I'm not really familiar with "direct to room".  So you don't go to the front desk to check in, just wait for a text?  And they tell you your room number before you even arrive?  I have a feeling I'm not understanding this correctly.  I'm not a fan of the texting thing since our last five trips we haven't ever received that "your room is ready now" text after we check in.  Only when we go to the front desk and ask is our room magically ready and the text must be "just about to be sent".


 
That is exactly how it works.  We had done on-line check in including CC info and had received our Magic Bands before leaving home.  We received a text mid-afternoon the day of check in with our room number.  We were still sitting in the airport at home actually waiting to board.  Upon arriving at the resort, we walked straight past the desk and right up to our room.  Since we arrived after 10pm it was nice to just head straight up and go to sleep.  You definitely have the option of stopping at the desk to check in/get info/talk to a human. 

I completely agree however with the unreliability of text messages from Disney.  We had a split stay and at our second resort, which was not direct to room check in, we never received the text that our room was ready.  We came back from the parks after 4pm and had to go to the desk to find out our room number.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> I'm not really familiar with "direct to room".  So you don't go to the front desk to check in, just wait for a text?  And they tell you your room number before you even arrive?  I have a feeling I'm not understanding this correctly.  I'm not a fan of the texting thing since our last five trips we haven't ever received that "your room is ready now" text after we check in.  Only when we go to the front desk and ask is our room magically ready and the text must be "just about to be sent".



That's the theory.  For us it could be quite nice since we travel from the west coast and unless we did a red eye the earliest we can get there is around 4:30-5 PM and we usually are later than that.  Our luck with receiving texts has improved in the last year or two but since it's always been buggy I figure it really doesn't add too much of an issue if it doesn't work since either way you would have to go to the desk to find out the room number.

For us it's been more likely to be - "the room is almost ready".  Then eventually they send someone to check and learn it's been ready for hours.


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> I'm not really familiar with "direct to room".  So you don't go to the front desk to check in, just wait for a text?  And they tell you your room number before you even arrive?  I have a feeling I'm not understanding this correctly.  I'm not a fan of the texting thing since our last five trips we haven't ever received that "your room is ready now" text after we check in.  Only when we go to the front desk and ask is our room magically ready and the text must be "just about to be sent".



I'm with you on this one Granny,  we never get the "room is ready" text  BUT  I will say that we usually go straight to MK which is famous for it's insanely bad cell service.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

sleepydog25 said:


> Thanks for posting!  Loved seeing our home away from home, and given the weather here, would love to be at the Lodge right now.  Watching the video, however, I'm struck by two things.  First, the music which is so inspiring at the Lodge wasn't recreated in any way, shape, or form on the video (calling Yanni!).    Second, seeing the refurbished Lodge rooms made me wish that DVC had followed suit and gone more rustic than bland-stic when they refurbed the VWL ones.


Sleepydog, The music is the first thing I thought about when it started too! lol
JT- I will look to add that app. Love listening to the lodge loop to relax


----------



## Granny

*Puppytrainer, Kathy & Eliza*...thanks for the responses on the "direct to room" process.   I can see where it would be helpful for those who arrive mid-afternoon or later.

So I'm wondering if people will go down to the desk if they know their assigned room number is not what they would prefer?  We are not big on specific requests but I'm just wondering if this will make the front desk CM's lives easier or worse?  All I know is that of all the jobs at WDW, front desk check-in duties have to be the worst based on personal observances of some brutal guest behavior regarding room assignments.   So I'm all for anything that makes their lives better.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

jimmytammy said:


> Like the idea of room ready though I am with Granny on the texting thing, we have not got the text on one occasion.  All electronics IMO are not fully trustworthy, phones, texts, fax, computers and email.  Glitches in all these are still very much real as we tell our kids.  Human interaction is still the way to go, eye contact, actually using our voices to convey the message is still they way to go.  Now the landline phone system is closest thing to trustworthy electronics that I can think of.
> 
> Weather isnt as bad here as it could have been, ground is white with 1" of sleet,  snow pretty much skipped us, but roads are tougher to navigate for it.  Like sleepy says, you folks in the NE, not complaining here in our neck of the woods, praying for a thaw out soon for yall
> 
> Dizny Nutzy, love the video!  Sleepy mentioned the music, which reminds me, Live 365 has a good app to add to your phone, its free and if you type in Disney as a genre, many stations will pop up, including a DVC station, that plays an hour loop of WL music, did so yesterday around noon and it made for a very nice warm atmosphere


JT- Thanks for the 365 Live tip. They are playing the WL loop right now!


----------



## Dizny Dad

I am just so lost trying to navigate thru the new system here.  I've been looking for DiznyDi for days and just can't find her!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> *Puppytrainer, Kathy & Eliza*...thanks for the responses on the "direct to room" process.   I can see where it would be helpful for those who arrive mid-afternoon or later.
> 
> So I'm wondering if people will go down to the desk if they know their assigned room number is not what they would prefer?  We are not big on specific requests but I'm just wondering if this will make the front desk CM's lives easier or worse?  All I know is that of all the jobs at WDW, front desk check-in duties have to be the worst based on personal observances of some brutal guest behavior regarding room assignments.   So I'm all for anything that makes their lives better.



I guess it might mean that the front desk will still have people stopping by to see about changing a room if the requests aren't met rather than it eliminating people at the desk but I wouldn't think it would change the number of people asking for what they prefer.  Although now that I think about it maybe it could actually reduce it?  If you've already stood in line then it's simple to ask the CM for a different room if you're not thrilled but if it's the toss up of not standing in line vs standing in line and maybe/maybe not getting a change perhaps some will just take what they get?  I don't really know - we often make requests and might have them check for something different if it hasn't been met.  Or if we have moved from a different resort so are there early enough that it's an option between something ready now or waiting we'll decide but I think we'd just go with what we got unless knew there was something we absolutely didn't like about the assignment.


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> I am just so lost trying to navigate thru the new system here.  I've been looking for DiznyDi for days and just can't find her!




Too funny DDad!!


----------



## jimmytammy

DizneyNutzy  Glad you were able to find it, and what a way to start out, listening to VWL music!!  There are a few other good stations on there as well, a few of them play songs not often heard, some from past attractions

Dad Glad you found us!  Keep looking for Di, I know she is around here somewhere


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> *DizneyNutzy  Glad you were able to find it, and what a way to start out, listening to VWL music!! * There are a few other good stations on there as well, a few of them play songs not often heard, some from past attractions
> 
> Dad Glad you found us!  Keep looking for Di, I know she is around here somewhere


Unlike _moi_, who has yet to hear any VWL music (BLT, AKL, SSR, and now BCV).  I will say that the SSR music was a loop of about three short tunes which played about five times before switching over to BCV. . .and they're doing the same process of maybe three ditties recycling every 30 seconds or so.  I believe these are the loops that used to play on the Disney/DVC website years ago when you could select a resort and it gave you an intro piece.

P.S.  About 10 minutes after I posted the above, VWL music wafted to my ears.  Given it's -2F here with wind chills in the -20F to -25F range, it was extremely uplifting to be briefly transported elsewhere.


----------



## wildernessDad

Southwest flights have opened up through October 30.


----------



## Dawn68PA

We just booked our first VWL stay for this September 19-26!  Very excited to stay here and look forward to learning from the resort groupies!


----------



## DiznyDi

Dawn68PA said:


> We just booked our first VWL stay for this September 19-26!  Very excited to stay here and look forward to learning from the resort groupies!


WELCOME! Glad to have you.  You're among family here.  What an experience you're about to have!  Can't wait for you to report back about your trip.  The grandeur, splendor, serenity and solitude of the Lodge and grounds will engulf you.  Just wait!


----------



## sleepydog25

DiznyDi said:


> WELCOME! Glad to have you.  You're among family here.  What an experience you're about to have!  Can't wait for you to report back about your trip.  The grandeur, splendor, serenity and solitude of the Lodge and grounds will engulf you.  Just wait!


Couldn't have said it any better!  Welcome aboard, Dawn!  Feel free to join in our discussions, trivia games (calling *eliza*!), and story-sharing.  

P.S.  In case I didn't mention it to any of the new Groupies who have recently introduced themselves, we keep a *Trips* list that includes any trips to the World (and beyond), as well as cruises (Disney or not), and a *Birthdays/Anniversaries* list.  Both of these can be found on Page 1.  If any of you would like to be included on these lists, for the mere sum of just $12.95 for one list or a special newcomer's deal that includes both lists for just $21.95, you can add your names.    Seriously, if you want to be included on the *Trips* list, just shoot me an PM (or whatever they're calling it these days) or just let me know here.  For birthdays and anniversaries, please let *jimmytammy* know.  Now, pull up a rocker and sit a spell!


----------



## Dawn68PA

Feel free to add us to the trip list!  Thank you!  We have visited the resort before but when we were in the world 2 weeks ago, we REALLY explored the Wilderness.  My daughter has always loved it and the lobby always appealed to me (Jaw-dropping!).  We checked out the DVC wing and the outside and knew we just had to stay and try it on our next trip.


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> Southwest flights have opened up through October 30.


WDad...thanks for the information.  I'll start looking into flights for our September trip!


----------



## sleepydog25

Dawn68PA said:


> Feel free to add us to the trip list!  Thank you!  We have visited the resort before but when we were in the world 2 weeks ago, we REALLY explored the Wilderness.  My daughter has always loved it and the lobby always appealed to me (Jaw-dropping!).  We checked out the DVC wing and the outside and knew we just had to stay and try it on our next trip.


You've been added to the list, so that makes it official.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies Dawn68PA!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy Glad I could be a small part in helping to warm your day up


----------



## Dizny Dad

Hello . . . Hello . . . . Hello . . . . . Hello . . . . Hello . . . . .Hello . . . . . . still lost . . If I can just get back to The Lodge, I know I'll be alright!  DiznyDi . . . are you out there?


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> Hello . . . Hello . . . . Hello . . . . . Hello . . . . Hello . . . . .Hello . . . . . . still lost . . If I can just get back to The Lodge, I know I'll be alright!  DiznyDi . . . are you out there?



Dude, sometimes you scare me with your "On Golden Pond" moments!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> WDad...thanks for the information.  I'll start looking into flights for our September trip!


*Luv* has started looking for her annual Sept trip.  Not much love flying out of Charlotte right now.  No direct flights (in past years there have been several non-stop options), and the quickest she can get to MCO from CLT is about six hours or more and costs close to $200.  Can get there direct out of Raleigh-Durham for some cheaper but that's nearly a three-hour drive for us.  Now, she has friends in Nashville who found a non-stop to MCO at $100.  Sigh.  And that is why we almost always drive.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday DisneyFreaks!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy Greensboro has direct flights with Allegiant, we have flown with them twice.  It is limited for sure on its days, but very affordable.  Flies into Orlando Sanford at that point she can rent a car, easy drive down 417(toll rd)that is a direct shot onto WDW property, or get a towncar.  We have flown for less than $100 RT.  Its no frills, but both airports very easy to navigate, neither huge like MCO.  Just a thought


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Sleepy Greensboro has direct flights with Allegiant, we have flown with them twice.  It is limited for sure on its days, but very affordable.  Flies into Orlando Sanford at that point she can rent a car, easy drive down 417(toll rd)that is a direct shot onto WDW property, or get a towncar.  We have flown for less than $100 RT.  Its no frills, but both airports very easy to navigate, neither huge like MCO.  Just a thought


She has thought about Allegiant, but faces a few issues.  First, she has a $200 credit for Southwest due to a snafu on a trip last year, and second would be the rental car (while not a huge cost, it is significant, and she prefers to use DME).  Of course, the credit will expire by October, so it's a use it or lose it.  Further, her annual trip almost always starts on a day different than Allegiant flies.  Mainly, it's just the fact of having to travel nearly 7 hours when a direct flight would take under an hour and a half.  She's hoping as the warmer months (those are coming, right??) draw closer, they'll open up direct flights.  It's maddening to have one of the top 10 busiest airports in the U.S. (CLT) and one of the top 15 busiest airports (MCO) that don't have a cheap, direct link between them (US Air currently is the cheapest option at $350 RT for a non-stop!)  It's as though the airlines are saying, "we dare you to drive". . .and we take that dare almost every single trip. We can drive down and back for less than $250 (and that includes staying one night in GA on the way down), so it's a no-brainer for us.  Still, Chris says thanks for the tip, and she'll investigate it!


----------



## Granny

_  Happy Birthday DisneyFreaks!!  _


----------



## BethanyF

one month from tonight we'll be at the Lodge.  We've stayed in a regular room for a couple nights, but never in the Villas.  I can't wait to get out of the cold. 

As for my top 3 fave things to do:
1-watch the resort come alive by finding a spot outside to have my coffee and check emails, etc.  I'm thinking the beach at Wilderness will work very nicely. I wake up crazy early at Disney, so it's not unusual that I get to watch the sun rise. 
2-the first walk down Main St. 
3-Africa at Animal Kingdom.  I could sit there for hours listening to the band and going on safari.


----------



## sleepydog25

BethanyF said:


> one month from tonight we'll be at the Lodge.  We've stayed in a regular room for a couple nights, but never in the Villas.  I can't wait to get out of the cold.
> 
> As for my top 3 fave things to do:
> 1-watch the resort come alive by finding a spot outside to have my coffee and check emails, etc.  I'm thinking the beach at Wilderness will work very nicely. I wake up crazy early at Disney, so it's not unusual that I get to watch the sun rise.
> 2-the first walk down Main St.
> 3-Africa at Animal Kingdom.  I could sit there for hours listening to the band and going on safari.


Welcome, Bethany!  So glad to hear from you, and the beach is a great place to watch the day begin.  I might also add that the lobby itself is a cool place to sit and watch the day unfold, too.  Still, the beach is one of my fave places at the Lodge as it's where I first met my wife.    Glad you could join our merry Groupies band!

And a very happy birthday to DisneyFreaks!


----------



## Dawn68PA

The something new I learned today-i didn't know there was a beach other than to rent boats!  We can't wait to check it out!


----------



## Corinne

Just catching up here and saying hello Groupies.  Welcome to all the new Groupies!


----------



## sleepydog25

Dawn68PA said:


> The something new I learned today-i didn't know there was a beach other than to rent boats!  We can't wait to check it out!


Yes, there are beach chairs, too, and a small playground area for kids.  The boat rental also acts as the bike rental, too.  One of my top loves of VWL is the nature trail that starts beside the bike/boat rental building.  It follows the shoreline for about 1/3 of a mile before giving you the option to hook a right and join the main, paved path that most people use or allowing you continue following the shoreline which leads to the parking area for CMs at FW.  That second option is an unofficial one, but I've run it many times and never had anyone say anything to me.  Whether you take the main, paved trail or either of the two nature trail options above, the distance to Pioneer Hall is approximately one mile each way.


----------



## LisaS

Dawn68PA said:


> The something new I learned today-i didn't know there was a beach other than to rent boats!  We can't wait to check it out!


The beach area is a great place to watch the MK fireworks and the Electrical Water Pageant if you happen to be back at the resort at that time.  I think the EWP passes by WL at 9:30pm. On one trip the MK fireworks were going on at the same time. It must have been an MVMCP night at the MK, with fireworks at 9:30 instead of 9pm or 10pm. It was great!


----------



## Dawn68PA

I did read something about a carriage ride between the 2 resorts.  Does that happen at the boat dock?


----------



## Dawn68PA

LisaS said:


> The beach area is a great place to watch the MK fireworks and the Electrical Water Pageant if you happen to be back at the resort at that time.  I think the EWP passes by WL at 9:30pm. On one trip the MK fireworks were going on at the same time. It must have been an MVMCP night at the MK, with fireworks at 9:30 instead of 9pm or 10pm. It was great!



Good to know to know thank you!  Didn't know we'd be able to see fireworks from there!


----------



## Granny

BethanyF said:


> one month from tonight we'll be at the Lodge.  We've stayed in a regular room for a couple nights, but never in the Villas.  I can't wait to get out of the cold.
> 
> As for my top 3 fave things to do:
> 1-watch the resort come alive by finding a spot outside to have my coffee and check emails, etc.  I'm thinking the beach at Wilderness will work very nicely. I wake up crazy early at Disney, so it's not unusual that I get to watch the sun rise.
> 2-the first walk down Main St.
> 3-Africa at Animal Kingdom.  I could sit there for hours listening to the band and going on safari.




  Bethany...welcome to the VWL Groupies thread!  

If you do decide to greet the day down at the VWL beach for sunrise, you can look forward to this kind of view:





or maybe something like this from the dock:






Have a great time at our favorite place!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dawn68PA said:


> I did read something about a carriage ride between the 2 resorts.  Does that happen at the boat dock?



They used to do the Christmas "sleigh" ride between the two but that was ended a few years ago and I don't think that they have any other carriage ride that goes between the two anymore.  You can still do the carriage ride around FW though.


----------



## Dawn68PA

Thank you!  I can't wait to learn more throughout this thread.  We're real excited for our first stay here 

Granny those pics are beautiful!


----------



## wildernessDad

My wife and son were in Orlando and staying at Old Key West resort.  They were due back on Saturday, but their flight was cancelled due to snow at BWI.  My eldest daughter's friends are letting them stay at their house in Palm Bay.  They're still there and will return tomorrow.  I'm booking them 3 nights at a DVC studio in September to show my appreciation.


----------



## Dizny Dad

During the Christmas Season, they have Sleigh rides at Fort Wilderness.  You pick up your sleigh (seat ~4) right outside the Trading post by the boat docks, near the horse barns.  Cool ride!  Sleigh bells and all! 

DiznyDi and I have also taken the fireworks wagon ride, also at Fort Wilderness.  It is a large wagon that loads up, say 20 folks, and positions itself off in the woods between the campground and Golden Oak.  Also a good time ride!

Make reservations for both!!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Dizny Dad said:


> During the Christmas Season, they have Sleigh rides at Fort Wilderness.  You pick up your sleigh (seat ~4) right outside the Trading post by the boat docks, near the horse barns.  Cool ride!  Sleigh bells and all!
> 
> DiznyDi and I have also taken the fireworks wagon ride, also at Fort Wilderness.  It is a large wagon that loads up, say 20 folks, and positions itself off in the woods between the campground and Golden Oak.  Also a good time ride!
> 
> Make reservations for both!!


Thanks DizDad, I had never heard of the fireworks wagon ride before. We have done the Fireworks cruise but the wagon ride is something we will look into.


----------



## jimmytammy

WD Thats a very nice thing to do for those folks


----------



## sleepydog25

Well, I hate to see a day go by without at least one post on our Groupies thread, so I guess it's up to the 'Dog to do it.  Let's see.  Snowed here again today.  Ditto on the cold.  Just an inch or so here though I think JT got more, oddly enough.  Expecting more Wed/Thu, up to 6".  And here I thought a couple of weeks ago that winter was going to sneak by us and just launch into spring.  Hah!  I do not care for winter, Sam I Am.  I do not like it in my chair; I do not like to see it in the air.  I do not like it on my deck; I will not like it one little speck.  I do not care for winter for the cold, the ice it molds, the blankets I'm forced to fold.  I do not like cabin fever; I do not like it ever.  I do not like the cold, Sam I Am. . .so STOP IT!


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Well, I hate to see a day go by without at least one post on our Groupies thread, so I guess it's up to the 'Dog to do it.  Let's see.  Snowed here again today.  Ditto on the cold.  Just an inch or so here though I think JT got more, oddly enough.  Expecting more Wed/Thu, up to 6".  And here I thought a couple of weeks ago that winter was going to sneak by us and just launch into spring.  Hah!  I do not care for winter, Sam I Am.  I do not like it in my chair; I do not like to see it in the air.  I do not like it on my deck; I will not like it one little speck.  I do not care for winter for the cold, the ice it molds, the blankets I'm forced to fold.  I do not like cabin fever; I do not like it ever.  I do not like the cold, Sam I Am. . .so STOP IT!


I agree, enough already!

We are expecting 4-6" by this time tomorrow, in addition to the surprise we woke to yesterday AM.  

Cant wait til spring arrives, for all of us


----------



## Dawn68PA

I give winter 3 days to get out of Dodge.  I refuse to pay old man winter after that.  

I just want to be back in WDW!


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> WD Thats a very nice thing to do for those folks


Agreed. Although, I've heard there's one DVC on site with a broken elevator, flickering power and reports of ghosts... steer clear of that one.

Speaking of other DVCs, the Poly is now open for reservations. I'm not really into the Poly's style, but my sister and daughter are. (Much to their disappointment, I'm sticking with the lodge for the summer trip   )


----------



## sleepydog25

*Luv* wanted to check them out given they were her emotional favorite early in her adult life, so she managed to snag a room on 22 Sep for the first night of her annual Girls' Nights Out meet.


----------



## wildernessDad

Well, I booked those nice folks 3 nights in a lake view studio over at BLT.  But they really wanted the Poly if I could swing it.  I could.  They now have 3 nights in a standard view studio at the Poly.


----------



## wildernessDad

And while I was booking their studio at the Poly, I enquired about the availability of a Bungalow for our August, 4-night vacation.  They said it was available, so I bit the bullet and turned the crank on that.  We'll be staying at a Poly Bungalow for 4 nights in August!  Once my wife learned what a Bungalow was and saw pictures of them, she said, "I'll just stay right here for the entire vacation."  

This is most likely a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity that I couldn't pass up.  We'll still be staying 6 nights in December at VWL and 6 nights at AKV Kidani in December.  Gotta love DVC...


----------



## sleepydog25

Way to go, Dad!!  Of course, we'll want a full report, pics, etc., etc.


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> Way to go, Dad!!  Of course, we'll want a full report, pics, etc., etc.


Report? I want a tour! I'll pay three dancing moose and a bouncing stitch.


----------



## wildernessDad

Hopefully, the following will be open in August.  If so, you'll find me here most evenings.


Located on the first floor of the Great Ceremonial House, *Trader Sam's Grog Grotto* offers handcrafted Polynesian-infused drinks and tasty small plates in a lively Tiki-themed atmosphere. Head off to this world-famous oasis for exotic libations among Trader Sam's collection of priceless souvenirs from around the globe.


----------



## BethanyF

Thanks for the welcome.  I've lurked a bit, soaking up room location ideas, etc. 

I'm not totally new to the Lodge; we stayed in a bunk bed room last year for a few nights since I wasted too many points to try the Grand that trip   We all fell madly in love with everything about the property and knew before we left that we would be trying for a villa for this trip.  I was definitely thrilled to get one at the 7 month mark. 

Now if the next 3 weeks could fly by....


----------



## eliza61

wildernessDad said:


> And while I was booking their studio at the Poly, I enquired about the availability of a Bungalow for our August, 4-night vacation.  They said it was available, so I bit the bullet and turned the crank on that.  We'll be staying at a Poly Bungalow for 4 nights in August!  Once my wife learned what a Bungalow was and saw pictures of them, she said, "I'll just stay right here for the entire vacation."
> 
> This is most likely a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity that I couldn't pass up.  We'll still be staying 6 nights in December at VWL and 6 nights at AKV Kidani in December.  Gotta love DVC...




Ok WD,
now is the time to buy that video recorder you've been contemplating (ok so maybe you haven't but come on, it's the poly!)

Now I can't wait for YOUR VACATION.


----------



## eliza61

Sighs, I was toying with the idea of sneaking out of town to wdw for 3 or 4 days in march.  Winter is starting to get to me.  yikes. 
LOL, amazingly the crowd calendar stopped me.  I forgot this is spring break time.  so I guess I'll live through other folks until our August vacation. 

Although I've hit the 99 day mark on our very first cruise.


----------



## eliza61

We're all wishing we were at the world so it's time for a little,

"Where in the world"???

Sort of like Where's Waldo only you have to say where you would be standing if you were looking at this picture.
It can be anywhere, in a park, on a ride, in a restaurant or a resort.


----------



## eliza61




----------



## Dizny Dad

wildernessDad said:


> . . . . . This is most likely a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity that I couldn't pass up. . . . .



W/D - yup; take it!  With only 20 available, unless you can get in on the 11 month booking, I suspect they will be like getting into The Lodge at Christmas Time.


----------



## sleepydog25

BethanyF said:


> Thanks for the welcome.  I've lurked a bit, soaking up room location ideas, etc.
> 
> I'm not totally new to the Lodge; we stayed in a bunk bed room last year for a few nights since I wasted too many points to try the Grand that trip   We all fell madly in love with everything about the property and knew before we left that we would be trying for a villa for this trip.  I was definitely thrilled to get one at the 7 month mark.


 Have fun. . .I know you will!


----------



## sleepydog25

Okay, eliza, I'll play though I'm actually not very knowledgeable about places:  1)  No clue. . .see?  2)  Sci-Fi  3) SSR  4)  MK entrance 5)  BOG hallway  6) see answer #1  7) GF  8) Living with the Land 9) Journey of the Little Mermaid queue


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

On the airplane.  Next stop Honolulu, then Aulani!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> And while I was booking their studio at the Poly, I enquired about the availability of a Bungalow for our August, 4-night vacation.  They said it was available, so I bit the bullet and turned the crank on that.  We'll be staying at a Poly Bungalow for 4 nights in August!  Once my wife learned what a Bungalow was and saw pictures of them, she said, "I'll just stay right here for the entire vacation."
> 
> This is most likely a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity that I couldn't pass up.  We'll still be staying 6 nights in December at VWL and 6 nights at AKV Kidani in December.  Gotta love DVC...



Nice one WD!  I thought I might do a couple nights but when I saw what that really meant for points I decided to wait until some year when we only have a single trip.  Whew, they are point hogs!


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> On the airplane.  Next stop Honolulu, then Aulani!


Have fun and send us some warmth!


----------



## BethanyF

I'll take a stab at the pics

Contemporary
Sci-Fi
Grand Floridian Villas
MK
Be Our Guest
Tren D
Grand Floridian
Living With The Land
Voyage of the Little Mermaid


----------



## pooh2001

Where is the laundry facilities for the Studio VWL ?
Do you have to walk over to the WL resort?
Does the VWL have their own laundry facaility  since the studio has no washer & dryer.


----------



## jimmytammy

pooh2001 said:


> Where is the laundry facilities for the Studio VWL ?
> Do you have to walk over to the WL resort?
> Does the VWL have their own laundry facaility  since the studio has no washer & dryer.


It is located on 1st floor.  As you approach the elevators, turn left, then right and right again into a door.  Not far from elevators


----------



## jimmytammy

Kat enjoy the warmth


----------



## eliza61

BethanyF said:


> I'll take a stab at the pics
> 
> Contemporary
> Sci-Fi
> Grand Floridian Villas
> MK
> Be Our Guest
> Tren D
> Grand Floridian
> Living With The Land
> Voyage of the Little Mermaid




Well done!!


----------



## eliza61

KAT4DISNEY said:


> On the airplane.  Next stop Honolulu, then Aulani!



Take me with you!!!!


----------



## Corinne

eliza61 said:


> Take me with you!!!!



Yes, take me too!  I cannot take much more Winter weather!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Muushka!!!!


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday Muush!!!!!!*


----------



## roydavid7771

Has anyone stayed in the 2BR's that are on the "diagonal" in the building? Namely, rooms 2519, 3519? We're staying in a dedicated 2 BR in August, and I just wanted to know how it's laid out, if it's somewhat larger/smaller then the rest, etc...... Thanks!


----------



## twinklebug

Eek, I missed one... 
_Happy (belated) Birthday DisneyFreaks!!!  _

and for tomorrow.. a big
_Happy Birthday Muushka!!!  

Playing around with attachments... _


----------



## twokats

OMG!!  I did not realize how long I had been away.  It has been crazy around here in Texas.  I try not to talk about weather since most of you have it so much worse than us.  I know y'all are kinda used to it and we are babies when it comes to snow, but as you know we usually get ice which as they say on the map, Texas is closed.  Well Monday and Tuesday that is what we had. . . an ice storm.  Luckily it did not cause any tree damage around here like the one back in December of 2013, but it closed all the schools and a lot of businesses.  Then yesterday we have snow!!!  OK only a couple of inches (Dallas and Ft Worth got it worse than we did), but I will admit, for us, that is major.  We have had the longest spell of frozen precipitation that I can remember in a long time.  Those of you in the bad bad snow, please don't flame me, remember, we don't get this very often.  We just started having winters (really bad ones) seems like a few years ago.  Anyway, that is my rant for now, I like the rest of you am ready for spring.  Oh yes, before this week, we had a lot of trees that were already budding out.  Needless to say, those little buds are frozen!!!

Happy birthday Muush and DisneyFreaks!!!  And anyone else I might have missed.
Welcome to the newbies.  Glad you are joining us and enjoying the lodge.  Wish I had a trip in the works.  It will probably be late 2016 and 2017 before Kati and I make it back.  All we have right now are Disney cruises and even that is not til Dec 2015.  This is a long year for me with no inbetween vacations.  

Everyone stay warm. . . Spring will hopefully be here soon.


----------



## sleepydog25

roydavid7771 said:


> Has anyone stayed in the 2BR's that are on the "diagonal" in the building? Namely, rooms 2519, 3519? We're staying in a dedicated 2 BR in August, and I just wanted to know how it's laid out, if it's somewhat larger/smaller then the rest, etc...... Thanks!


Can't say as I have stayed in those particular rooms.  I did once stay in a 2BR in that area and it overlooked the pool and courtyard area.  Loved it!  It was large and included a nice dining table; however, that was several years ago.  

Also, _*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MUUSHKA!! *_ Hope it's a great one!


----------



## wildernessDad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Nice one WD!  I thought I might do a couple nights but when I saw what that really meant for points I decided to wait until some year when we only have a single trip.  Whew, they are point hogs!



Point hogs is right!  But I happened to have some points banked into 2015 and only needed to borrow 92 points to make the reservation.  Like I said, most likely a once in a lifetime opportunity.  I don't know how availability will be once more PVB owners happen.


----------



## wildernessDad

roydavid7771 said:


> Has anyone stayed in the 2BR's that are on the "diagonal" in the building? Namely, rooms 2519, 3519? We're staying in a dedicated 2 BR in August, and I just wanted to know how it's laid out, if it's somewhat larger/smaller then the rest, etc...... Thanks!



We've stayed in those.  I call them the 'atrium' 2 bedroom villas.  They're nicely sized imo.  We love them.  Also check out 2528, 3528, etc..


----------



## wildernessDad

Just wanted to post this if the system lets me.  It's the room map for VWL.


----------



## wildernessDad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> On the airplane.  Next stop Honolulu, then Aulani!


Have fun on your trip to Aulani!  If you can get pictures for CodeSpyder, he would be a very happy spyder indeed.


----------



## wildernessDad

eliza61 said:


> Ok WD,
> now is the time to buy that video recorder you've been contemplating (ok so maybe you haven't but come on, it's the poly!)
> 
> Now I can't wait for YOUR VACATION.



I'll make sure I get good pictures and videos!


----------



## wildernessDad

Dizny Dad said:


> W/D - yup; take it!  With only 20 available, unless you can get in on the 11 month booking, I suspect they will be like getting into The Lodge at Christmas Time.



Agreed!


----------



## wildernessDad

sleepydog25 said:


> Way to go, Dad!!  Of course, we'll want a full report, pics, etc., etc.



Sir, yes sir!  I mean, dog, yes dog!  I will provide a full report.



twinklebug said:


> Report? I want a tour! I'll pay three dancing moose and a bouncing stitch.



I will try to keep my party from trashing the place before I get a nice video tour of the place.  JK about trashing the place.  We're careful DVC owners.  Although, those dance moose sounds attractive...


----------



## jimmytammy

roydavid7771 said:


> Has anyone stayed in the 2BR's that are on the "diagonal" in the building? Namely, rooms 2519, 3519? We're staying in a dedicated 2 BR in August, and I just wanted to know how it's laid out, if it's somewhat larger/smaller then the rest, etc...... Thanks!


Welome to the groupies roydavid7771!!!!

Our one and only stay in a 2 bed ever was in that corner room, 2nd floor, facing the pool/lake.  And we absolutely loved it!!  I remember the CM at the front desk telling my DW that we got a good one, and we did!  I am not sure on size as we have nothing to compare to, but it was laid out like a big Z with the middle part of the Z being a little more straight(if that makes sense).  Mast. bed area was on one end, kitchen area just outside the door, then big LR, turn to right towards 2nd bed area, door to hall between.  Mast. bed had private balcony, LR and 2 bed had balconies as well.  To ask for this, dont be specific, but rather near elevators.  IMO, this would be best shot at snagging one.


----------



## Kathymford

Anyone surprised at how much is still available at the 7 month window for Poly?


----------



## sleepydog25

Kathymford said:


> Anyone surprised at how much is still available at the 7 month window for Poly?


My first reaction a few weeks back was there would be plenty of availability, then I began to wonder how much there would given all the excitement in other threads, ending with seeming like there was plenty of availability given how most people seemed to be getting their desired dates (including *Luv* for 22 Sep).  It will be fun to watch how the sales go for PVB.


----------



## DiznyDi

Wishing *MUUSH **a very Happy Birthday!Our very best wishes to you as you celebrate this, your special day!*


----------



## Dizny Dad

I'm so proud!  I'm the first to wish Muush a *HAPPY BIRTHDAY* for 2016!

Hope your last one was grand!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Rental01!!!!


----------



## Muushka

twinklebug said:


> Eek, I missed one...
> _Happy (belated) Birthday DisneyFreaks!!!  _
> 
> and for tomorrow.. a big
> _Happy Birthday Muushka!!!
> 
> Playing around with attachments... _



I love the attachment!  Thank you!

I'm sorry I forgot to check in yesterday.  Thank you all for remembering Muush and her birthday.
You Groupies are the best.

I need your valuable opinions.

Next year (Thanksgiving week) we're taking family for a DVC trip.  We'll be using 3 years of points, so our budget is 450.

I'm thinking OKW, a grand villa would be awesome (there are 9 of us).  If not, a 2 BR and a 1 BR.

I love the space that it gives.  But (isn't there always a but???) we would love to do BLT (2 BR and a studio).

It has been several years since we stayed at BLT, my question is, do you think the space in a 2 BR is doable for dining and socializing for 9?  I know OKW is, but I'm unsure about BLT or if anyone has another suggestion.  I know our beloved VWL, BCV, SSR and BWV are too small.  

Anyone have any suggestions?  And for that week, bookability? (if there is such a word!).

Have a great week everyone and thank you again for the birthday wishes.


----------



## ottawagreg

Hello Groupies.  It has been a long time since I checked in with you all.  Have I missed a lot of excitement?  I got very busy with family, church, and work.  Not much time to play on my home computer.  Winter has to almost be done now.  Well maybe in four more weeks anyway.  I did take time to check my reservation and it says 97 days until it is time to go back to the Lodge.  I'll just focus on that.  Hope all are doing well and surviving the winter blast(s).  The wicked, nasty, brutal cold has drained spirits here in the mid west, but folks don't complain too much.  Probably because we know the real suffering is in Boston and Hartford.  I'll try to participate more often if I can.  

greg


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Barb!  Based on our stay in a 1 bed at BLT, I think a 2 bed would be fine for 9, but a GV at OKW would be way better.  That said, the Master bed area and the LR area of the 1beds at BLT are good sized for sure.  In comparison, the 1 beds at OKW are still bigger, esp. the LR area.  That time of year may dictate whether you can land that ressie at 7 mos at BLT.  A lake view tends to be the most likely.  OKW will be a little easier at 7 mos for sure.  BTW, still working on getting a meet in the works, had good intentions in Feb, looking more Marchish now


----------



## jimmytammy

Greg, we understand.  Life kicks in from time to time, just visit when you can, we will still be here


----------



## Dizny Dad

I love *Jimmy's* details on room size and sleep-ability, but 9 even in a two BR; please Jimmy, give *Barb* the run down on the bathroom sizes!  I personally need a lot of room for my toothbrush. . . . . .


----------



## twinklebug

Dizny Dad said:


> I love *Jimmy's* details on room size and sleep-ability, but 9 even in a two BR; please Jimmy, give *Barb* the run down on the bathroom sizes!  I personally need a lot of room for my toothbrush. . . . . .



Hmmm... building one of these in the bathroom area? http://product-images.highwire.com/2725140/vintage-lodge-tbh.jpg 

Someone here mentioned and had a pic many-a-pages-back of a  ̶m̶o̶o̶s̶e̶ 3 bears in a canoe being used to serve sugar packets in WL concierge. Found it... and it's not what you think it is:



Spoiler



http://www.amazon.com/Black-Forest-Decor-Canoe-Domino/dp/B00AJNY5DQ 
	



 ( Love this new feature. Liking this DISboards upgrade more and more each day.)


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> I love *Jimmy's* details on room size and sleep-ability, but 9 even in a two BR; please Jimmy, give *Barb* the run down on the bathroom sizes!  I personally need a lot of room for my toothbrush. . . . . .



Silly Dad, there would also be studio in the mix.  We're not totally nuts!  9 in a 2 BR, it would need to be followed up by a visit to the local mental health facility!


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Hey Barb!  Based on our stay in a 1 bed at BLT, I think a 2 bed would be fine for 9, but a GV at OKW would be way better.  That said, the Master bed area and the LR area of the 1beds at BLT are good sized for sure.  In comparison, the 1 beds at OKW are still bigger, esp. the LR area.  That time of year may dictate whether you can land that ressie at 7 mos at BLT.  A lake view tends to be the most likely.  OKW will be a little easier at 7 mos for sure.  BTW, still working on getting a meet in the works, had good intentions in Feb, looking more Marchish now



Thanks, JT.  I thought I remembered the BLT living areas being pretty spacious.  And I agree with the fact that OKW would be ideal and much easier to reserve.  We need to talk with the fam about what is most important, so now I can add BLT to the list of options (hoping that we can book there!)

Thanks all!


----------



## jimmytammy

9 would be cramped for sure, but is doable  Not sure how many BLT technically allow in a 2 bed, but physically, it can be done, just like a 2 bed at OKW.  You have 2 in master bed, 4 in 2 bed area, 2 on pullout couch and 1 on sleeper chair, so hah, it can be done

But I agree with yall, I wouldnt do it either


----------



## eliza61

twinklebug said:


> Hmmm... building one of these in the bathroom area? http://product-images.highwire.com/2725140/vintage-lodge-tbh.jpg
> 
> Someone here mentioned and had a pic many-a-pages-back of a moose in a canoe being used to serve sugar packets in WL concierge. Found it... and it's not what you think it is:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Black-Forest-Decor-Canoe-Domino/dp/B00AJNY5DQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( Love this new feature. Liking this DISboards upgrade more and more each day.)




Oh I am so ordering this!!  LOL

Hey Muush, lovely to hear from you and happy belated birthday.

So I've done 2 family reunions at the world.  thankfully not everyone stayed with us.  LOL.
I'd go with OKW. 
We've never done BLT but we have done 8 in SSR and BCV's.  Now the thing is, tightness for one or two days is great, no problem.  Tightness for 6-7 days "wellllll"
Now I have to say when we did it 3 of the 8 were young kids so we had to factor in "running around" and "bouncing off the walls from too much sugar" room. 

BLT does give you the advantage of walking to MK and I gotta say when we stayed at the Contemporary it was the one perk we quickly got use to.


----------



## horselover

twinklebug said:


> Hmmm... building one of these in the bathroom area? http://product-images.highwire.com/2725140/vintage-lodge-tbh.jpg
> 
> Someone here mentioned and had a pic many-a-pages-back of a moose in a canoe being used to serve sugar packets in WL concierge. Found it... and it's not what you think it is:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Black-Forest-Decor-Canoe-Domino/dp/B00AJNY5DQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( Love this new feature. Liking this DISboards upgrade more and more each day.)



That was me!   Thank you!  Thank you!  Thank you Twinklebug!!!    I'm so ordering this.

I've fallen off the groupie bus but I'm trying to jump back on!   Sorry for the extended absence.  As others have said this winter has been absolutely brutal here in MA.   We've reached an all time record for snow.  We had major damage from ice dams.   It hasn't been fun.   Now it's warming up & everything will start leaking & flooding.  Good times!     

So to eleviate my crabbiness I'm going to Disney World!   I have to get away from this snow for a few days.   Booked a trip for next Wed-Sun.    Not DVC though.  I'm out of points.         Moving around a lot but it's just me so I no big deal.  I can live out of a suitcase for a few days.  First day at POFQ, 2 nights at Dolphin, last night at YC.   The boys have next Fri. off from school for a teacher professional day.  I offered the trip to them & they said no!          I've clearly done something wrong raising them!             Oh well I'm going to enjoy some F&G time, meet some friends for lunch & hopefully enjoy sunny skies for the entire trip.

Kat - have a great time at Aulani!

        Muushka!!!  Sorry I missed it.

Take care groupie friends.


----------



## Dizny Dad

horselover said:


> . . . . . . . . . The boys have next Fri. off from school for a teacher professional day.  I offered the trip to them & they said no!         I've clearly done something wrong raising them! . . . . . .



Nope!  Nothing wrong.  There just comes a time when you step back and realize that God only lends our children to us; they are indeed their own people.  I raised two; fed them all the same, at the same table; they heard the same rants and raves from Dad; they had the same vacations; etc., etc.  Now grown up, one is over there in their thinking, one is somewhere else in theirs.  They are their own people; and now I thank Him for that.


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Oh I am so ordering this!!  LOL
> 
> Hey Muush, lovely to hear from you and happy belated birthday.
> 
> So I've done 2 family reunions at the world.  thankfully not everyone stayed with us.  LOL.
> I'd go with OKW.
> We've never done BLT but we have done 8 in SSR and BCV's.  Now the thing is, tightness for one or two days is great, no problem.  Tightness for 6-7 days "wellllll"
> Now I have to say when we did it 3 of the 8 were young kids so we had to factor in "running around" and "bouncing off the walls from too much sugar" room.
> 
> BLT does give you the advantage of walking to MK and I gotta say when we stayed at the Contemporary it was the one perk we quickly got use to.



Hi E 

I remember years ago we had 4 adults in a 2 BR at VWL.  I about pulled the hair out of my head!  The dining area was so small and the living area, not much better.  
Yes, that BLT location would be awesome.  And it does have that extra bathroom (3 total) which is great.  So a 2 BR and a studio might just work.

JT, technically you can have 9 in a 2 BR at BLT, not that we would do that!


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> Nope!  Nothing wrong.  There just comes a time when you step back and realize that God only lends our children to us; they are indeed their own people.  I raised two; fed them all the same, at the same table; they heard the same rants and raves from Dad; they had the same vacations; etc., etc.  Now grown up, one is over there in their thinking, one is somewhere else in theirs.  They are their own people; and now I thank Him for that.



Very true DDad.

Now it's my turn to share.  I followed Twinklebug's link to Amazon & from there went directly to the vendor's site.  What cute stuff they have!  Check it out.  http://www.blackforestdecor.com/


----------



## Granny

*Julie*...I followed that link too.  Lots of good stuff.  For instance, how hard would it have been to put something like this in the refurbished VWL villas to theme it a little?







*Barb*...so sorry to have missed your birthday.  I need to work on checking in more often!

We're finally under the 50 day count to our next trip to the point hog vacation at VGF!


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> *Julie*...I followed that link too.  Lots of good stuff.  For instance, how hard would it have been to put something like this in the refurbished VWL villas to theme it a little?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Barb*...so sorry to have missed your birthday.  I need to work on checking in more often!
> 
> We're finally under the 50 day count to our next trip to the point hog vacation at VGF!


----------



## Muushka

Hi Granny 

Are we ever going to meet at WDW??  We go so rarely, try for Thanksgiving 2016!

Have a great time at the point hog!  But oh what a way to go!


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> Hi Granny
> 
> Are we ever going to meet at WDW??  We go so rarely, try for Thanksgiving 2016!
> 
> Have a great time at the point hog!  But oh what a way to go!




Hey Muush!!!  Great to "see" you! 

I know what you mean.  I've been lucky to meet so many of our group over the past few years but our schedules just haven't sync'ed yet.  I'm sure we'll get together at some time before our membership (or I) expires.


----------



## Muushka

Too funny.  Our contract expires or we expire!  I'll be in my 80's!  Yup, one of these years we need to make a plan.

I'm still not used to these boards.  Don't they know about old dogs?????????


----------



## jimmytammy

Julie, we are going to be in the World this coming week so maybe we can catch up with you if time allows.  Basically a hodge podge of last min. planning for us.  We bought tickets to a Braves game at WWOS next Fri., a Tigers game in Lakeland, that next day, then home on Sun.  But as always, the madness sets in, and we go from driving down next Wed to stay with friends in Clermont, to adding 3 nights at SSR from this Sun to Wed to adding another 2 nights at Coronado starting tomorrow.  Bottom line, call or text and maybe we can bypass ea. other at a park!!  We will be at HS on Wed(your arrival day), MK on Thurs., and Epcot in the evening after a 1pm game at WWOS on Fri.  Sat we will be in Lakeland so no park that day, then home Sun.


----------



## jimmytammy

Barb and Tom, I will be 77 when time runs out on our contracts but I have already warned my kids, be prepared to push me through the parks well past my 80s, giving up and giving in dont work into my vocabulary, esp. where WDW is concerned


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Barb and Tom, I will be 77 when time runs out on our contracts but I have already warned my kids, be prepared to push me through the parks well past my 80s, giving up and giving in dont work into my vocabulary, esp. where WDW is concerned



LOL...I will be in my late 80's when the contract expires so I think that ought to cover me for WDW.  

Have a great trip to WDW...we have 48 more days to go and are ready for it!  And here's a reminder about our happy place.


----------



## tea pot

*Hello Groupies* 
Have a been asleep that long......I don't think I'm in Kansas any more!
When did the boards get this new look?  
Hope all of you are well and survived this brutal winter
We have been blessed with being in Fl since the middle of Jan
Hopefully spring is around the corner

*Question*? How have the crowds been
We'll be going to our happy place for a short stay March 16-18 staying at the AKL Savannah view.
checking the parade schedule I found that there are 2 Day parades???? one at 12 and 3
I thought that only happen at Christmas! What are we getting into !!!!!


----------



## uramr

I apologize if this was already asked. I will admit that I have looked at much of this thread but not everything We are getting ready to do online check in for our studio.  What requests should we make?  I am leaning towards high floor and woods view but this is our first visit to the VWL!!


----------



## wildernessDad

uramr said:


> I apologize if this was already asked. I will admit that I have looked at much of this thread but not everything We are getting ready to do online check in for our studio.  What requests should we make?  I am leaning towards high floor and woods view but this is our first visit to the VWL!!



High floor, woods view.  That's fine.  I also recommend that you request to be near to the elevator.  That way, you avoid walking down a long hallway and also avoid the dumpster view.  My fellow groupies can contradict me if they wish.


----------



## uramr

Thank you!  So we only get to make 2 choices with online check in...which 2 would you pick of the 3-- near the elevator, high floor, and woods view?


----------



## sleepydog25

uramr said:


> Thank you!  So we only get to make 2 choices with online check in...which 2 would you pick of the 3-- near the elevator, high floor, and woods view?


I agree with Dad.  If you only get two, I would go with near elevator on the lake side (I'm assuming that's what you mean by woods view--pretty much every room on both sides is of trees ).  I think your odds of a bottom floor are minimal, and being lake side near the elevators would put you close to the pool and the small courtyard area there.  However, as I'm sure you know, requests are just that.  Best of luck though!  And I'm sure you'll love VWL.  We all find it awe-inspiring and think you will, too.  Have fun!!


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> *Julie*...I followed that link too.  Lots of good stuff.  For instance, how hard would it have been to put something like this in the refurbished VWL villas to theme it a little?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Barb*...so sorry to have missed your birthday.  I need to work on checking in more often!
> 
> We're finally under the 50 day count to our next trip to the point hog vacation at VGF!



That is so cute!  I think there's a lot of things on that site that would have looked fab in any VWL room.



jimmytammy said:


> Julie, we are going to be in the World this coming week so maybe we can catch up with you if time allows.  Basically a hodge podge of last min. planning for us.  We bought tickets to a Braves game at WWOS next Fri., a Tigers game in Lakeland, that next day, then home on Sun.  But as always, the madness sets in, and we go from driving down next Wed to stay with friends in Clermont, to adding 3 nights at SSR from this Sun to Wed to adding another 2 nights at Coronado starting tomorrow.  Bottom line, call or text and maybe we can bypass ea. other at a park!!  We will be at HS on Wed(your arrival day), MK on Thurs., and Epcot in the evening after a 1pm game at WWOS on Fri.  Sat we will be in Lakeland so no park that day, then home Sun.



Yay!  You know I always love seeing you!  Your trip sounds like mine.  A hodge podge of short stays.  It's probably easier for me to be flexible since it's just me so whenever you have time text me.  The majority of my time will be spent around the Epcot area.  I could definitely do Epcot Thu. evening.  I'm meeting friends for lunch at Via Napoli on Thu. at 3:00 but have no plans for the evening.  I hope we can work something out.  Funny that you mention staying with friends in Clermont.  My friends have been down there since mid Jan.    They've been using their timeshare to trade into Disney.  They've gotten 12 weeks!  Next week is the only week they couldn't get so they're staying in their camper somewhere in Clermont.   



Granny said:


> LOL...I will be in my late 80's when the contract expires so I think that ought to cover me for WDW.
> 
> Have a great trip to WDW...we have 48 more days to go and are ready for it!  And here's a reminder about our happy place.



Love this!



uramr said:


> Thank you!  So we only get to make 2 choices with online check in...which 2 would you pick of the 3-- near the elevator, high floor, and woods view?



Different answers from different people as you can see from Sleepdog's reply.  I would have just said upper floor, lake view.  I really don't like first floor & the hallways at VWL never bother me.  After owning at BWV & AKV the halls at VWL seem short to me!

Teapot - sorry forgot to quote you.  I'm missing you by one day!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies uramr!!!!

I go with the call from Dad and sleepy, elevators, high floor, woods view will be an automatic almost for sure


----------



## twokats

Granny said:


> LOL...I will be in my late 80's when the contract expires so I think that ought to cover me for WDW.





jimmytammy said:


> Barb and Tom, I will be 77 when time runs out on our contracts but I have already warned my kids, be prepared to push me through the parks well past my 80s, giving up and giving in dont work into my vocabulary, esp. where WDW is concerned



Hey, you two, I have you both beat!!  I will be 100 when our first contracts expire.  I agree Jimmy, no giving up or giving in.


----------



## Granny

uramr said:


> I apologize if this was already asked. I will admit that I have looked at much of this thread but not everything We are getting ready to do online check in for our studio.  What requests should we make?  I am leaning towards high floor and woods view but this is our first visit to the VWL!!



Here's a picture of the entire VWL resort (red roof).  I have no idea what Disney means by "woods view" as virtually every room has a woods view. 






I think Disney put that option in there to help their odds of getting a room that meets the request.  

I think the other suggestions you have gotten would work.  Enjoy the trip!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday ladytink75!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Here's a picture of the entire VWL resort (red roof).  I have no idea what Disney means by "woods view" as virtually every room has a woods view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Disney put that option in there to help their odds of getting a room that meets the request.
> 
> I think the other suggestions you have gotten would work.  Enjoy the trip!



Even looking at pine trees at VWL is a great view(and I see them all the time in NC!).  It affords you views of wildlife like deer, rabbits, armadillo, etc.  Like our North American version of the Savannah view at AKL


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday ladytink75

hope it is the best


----------



## twinklebug

* Happy Birthday ladytink75! *


----------



## twokats

I guess everyone has other things going on, so I will make sure there is at least one post for today.  Now I need to go change some of the clocks for the time change.  

Hope all the groupies have a good weekend.


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for keeping us on page 1 teapot


----------



## Dawn68PA

I wasn't feeling well yesterday and spent a little time on Google looking at pictures of VWL.  Can't wait to stay there!


----------



## jimmytammy

We have been at Coronado Springs since Fri, moving over to SSR resort in a little while til Wed, then stay with friends til Sun, going to 2 ballgames with them.  Spent time with AnnieT and her DH yesterday at HS and Epcot.  We walked about 6.5 miles and legs are feeling it.  Its been cool here but today will warm to high 70s(breaking the shorts out today)

Ate at Maya Grill last night and was really good.  Menu has changed but food was very tasty.  We really like CS a lot, in fact it is our fave mod for sure,  Its spacious but it seems like hardly anyone is here.  Just not a crowded feeling resort.  

Headed to MK later and maybe a quick walk to DTD


----------



## Granny

Just back from a quick trip to New Orleans to celebrate my daughter's birthday.  Walked a lot but oh, we ate way too much great food! 

*Jimmy*...we haven't stayed at CSR but really enjoy the ambiance there and Maya Grill has become a regular in our our restaurant selections for each trip.  I agree that the resort always seems kind of quiet even though it is a convention center and a pretty large resort.  Enjoy the rest of your trip!



			
				Dawn68PA said:
			
		

> I wasn't feeling well yesterday and spent a little time on Google looking at pictures of VWL. Can't wait to stay there!



We know you'll love VWL!  And we hope you're feeling better quickly!


----------



## BethanyF

Silly question, I know.....anyone have some recent pics of a 1 BR to share?  Less than 2 weeks to go and I'm getting antsy


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Morning Groupies!
Boy do I ever feel out of the loop!  I'm taking this class and the homework is intense; early mornings and late nights just to get it all done.  Poor DDad is even doing all the cooking these days.  Not a bad thing - he's a really good cook!  My class goes for only 2 more weeks.  Then my life will return to its normal everyday routine.

WELCOME to any and all of our new Groupies! It's always a pleasure when new folks find their way to our little corner of the Dis.

And I know I've missed birthdays, too   I'm so sorry!  HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

Enjoy your time in the world JT and your time with Tearsa and family.

Have a good week Groupies!
Di


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Icecoldpenguin!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Diane
Thanks for the tips on where to stay at SSR.  We were able to get The Grandstand area.  We really like this area, its quiet, though we do have some rowdy redneck college kids above us.  But that can happen anywhere.  

***This is a heads up for everyone***
Yesterday, it took us over an hour to check in at SSR, partly our fault, partly Disney.  It all worked out, but for sake of time, in case it helps you folks, I wanted to share. 

Our Magic Bands were throwing up a red flag, not sure why, but the CM was very helpful with it.  Old MBs and old tickets and old Annual Passes were showing up on My Disney Experience.  Bottom line, to save you some time, delete all your old cards, MBs you dont want to use, and tickets.  She told us how to do this, but even they were having issues in the back and had to call in re-inforcements.  CM was very apologetic and admitted that Disney put MBs in play too soon without realizing all the implications and imperfections it had, one of the problems, the very one we had.

So if you decide to tackle it, the MBs have a little band ID #(I need glasses and a magnifying glass to see it)on the underside just under your name.  If this is the MB you wish to keep, if its linked to your current ticket or AP, set aside, be sure not to delete it.  But if you decide to navigate it(sorry, wish I could give you more info. on how to do this, but the fact is, they did it for us, and yall know me, not tech savvy at all)you can probably save yourself some hassle in the future. 

Best thing that came out of it, without asking, none the less, they gave us 3 FPs to use on any attraction today at MK.  To top it off, they gave us $75 credit towards dining as time wore on.

Just thought I would share as this may help yall to make life a little less stressed while on vacation


----------



## Dawn68PA

Thanks for the heads up!

Ok now I'm just torn on whether I want to make sure I have the bands correct ahead of time or if I want to chance it for the free moolah


----------



## twinklebug

Happy Birthday Icecoldpenguin!!!!


----------



## twinklebug

JT: Sorry to hear about the delay in getting set up with your room, but very interesting note about the magic bands and passes. I know they've had many issues with the setup, maybe they've been working on the system and have triggered new issues.

There's a thread around revolving around how to get extra fastpasses by booking a fake room and canceling it after the magic bands have been sent (too convoluted for me to follow.) Perhaps Disney IT is now trying to close that loophole and old MBs got caught up in it. Is that's a shame since I really wanted to reuse my old bands to color coordinate to what I was wearing for the day. I'd best go in and modify my order to something a bit more neutral than Mickey yellow for our next trip.

Enjoy your trip, JT!


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> Here's a picture of the entire VWL resort (red roof).  I have no idea what Disney means by "woods view" as virtually every room has a woods view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Disney put that option in there to help their odds of getting a room that meets the request.
> 
> I think the other suggestions you have gotten would work.  Enjoy the trip!



I love that pic. The lodge is nice to visit and walk though, but only the villas feel like home. I hope, they can retain the wilderness feeling outside the rooms if they do construct anything new nearby. A long time back Disney weeded out the non-native plants from under the trees at the Fort. It really changed the feeling of the campground for me, I want VWL to stay exactly the way it is.


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> . . . . . I need glasses and a magnifying glass to see. . . . . . .



Say it ain't so, Jimmy, say it ain't so!


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> I love that pic. The lodge is nice to visit and walk though, but only the villas feel like home. I hope, they can retain the wilderness feeling outside the rooms if they do construct anything new nearby. A long time back Disney weeded out the non-native plants from under the trees at the Fort. It really changed the feeling of the campground for me, I want VWL to stay exactly the way it is.



I hear you *twinklebug*!  And for the record, that picture was taken by one of the Groupies who made it up to Flag Family...we've never been.  I have to confess that I've forgotten whose picture I grabbed.  I "borrowed" it since I think it makes the "view request" discussion very easy for newcomers to VWL.  




DiznyDi said:


> Good Morning Groupies!
> Boy do I ever feel out of the loop!  I'm taking this class and the homework is intense; early mornings and late nights just to get it all done.  Poor DDad is even doing all the cooking these days.  Not a bad thing - he's a really good cook!  My class goes for only 2 more weeks.  Then my life will return to its normal everyday routine.



*Di.*..I've heard abut your class from Cindy.  Sounds like you are moving into a graduate degree in your area of expertise!  



jimmytammy said:


> ***This is a heads up for everyone***
> Yesterday, it took us over an hour to check in at SSR, partly our fault, partly Disney.  It all worked out, but for sake of time, in case it helps you folks, I wanted to share.



*Jimmy*...that's crazy stuff!  I don't know why Disney keeps sending us so many MB's...it would probably help if you could opt of them (easily).  We are looking at our upcoming trip and the MDE site continues to be a challenge for me at times.  :O



twinklebug said:


> There's a thread around revolving around how to get extra fastpasses by booking a fake room...



*Twinklebug*...I think this is one of the many reasons why CM's continue to tell me that the internet is really messing up Disney guest experiences as they try to keep up with unrealistic expectations and/or fraud like this.  Why do people feel that cheating is "perfectly okay" because they pay Disney "so much"?  [getting down from my soapbox now]


----------



## horselover

Thanks for bringing up the MB issue Jimmy.  I was told that by a CM at SSR 2 years ago when they first rolled out & at that time I only had a couple MBs on my account.  Now I have 18!  That's crazy.  What I've been doing since then is I just go into my MDE account & deactivating all the bands I'm not using.  You can always go into your account & reactive any band.  As I've posted before I like to customize my bands.  I just made one for spring for the trip tomorrow.  I keep whatever my seasonal band is active & my AP band just as a back up.  Since I've been doing this I've had no issues with my bands.  Hopefully that will continue.  There going to try to give me a new grey band tomorrow at POFQ which I will decline.  I see it in my account but I made it inactive.  That may mess up direct to room check in but if it does I'll just go to the front desk.  I know they're having some issues with direct to room check in.  No big surprise there.  Nothing ever seems to roll out properly or easily at Disney.   Hope to see on you Thu!

Oh & just in case any of you don't know you can decline MBs with DVC reservations.  I was told by a CM to call MS 30 days before arrival & they'll surpress the shipment.  I'm hoping one of these days they'll give us the option to decline them in our MDE accounts.   I'm going to start declining them.  I've got a custom band for all seasons now.  I don't need any more MBs!


----------



## Dawn68PA

Oh I like that!  I'll be calling.  I don't need more MBs either and I inly have 3 sets!


----------



## jimmytammy

Julie, you are right, you can hold those bands, dont throw away if you like colors, etc. as you can re-activate.  Sounds like you already were ahead of the curve on the de-activate trail.  I think we are going to be at HS on Thurs, maybe originally planned for MKto tell you the truth, cant remember.  But I will text or call when we get to the parking lot, see what your plans are for the day and see if we can mini meet somewhere. 

Dad, yep the glasses are a must for the little words these days, and the little words are getting bigger, but looking a lot more fuzzy too

Yesterday, we went to MK, rode Mine Train back to back with those free FPs, one word, Awesome!  We had ridden once before, other times, when FP was in play, ride broke, so this was like a huge plus, and we really paid attn. to the details.  Rode Splash(my all time fave ride)BTMRR, Tom Sawyer, Steamboat(saw a fellow from our local church on board) and HM.  Even though the parks are crowded, we are still able to manage very well getting things done in short order.  Saw some lady from HGTV (maybe Curtis is her last name?)at ESPN last night at dinner with her entourage.  She seemed  like she was a nice lady but her crowd was full of expletives and the more the alcohol flowed the worse it got.  I just dont have much tolerance for that kind of talk, no matter who or what the circumstances.  I can only think these are ignorant people who have to use this talk as they dont know any other way to speak legible.  Of the high horse...NOW!!


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Julie, you are right, you can hold those bands, dont throw away if you like colors, etc. as you can re-activate.  Sounds like you already were ahead of the curve on the de-activate trail.  I think we are going to be at HS on Thurs, maybe originally planned for MKto tell you the truth, cant remember.  But I will text or call when we get to the parking lot, see what your plans are for the day and see if we can mini meet somewhere.
> 
> Dad, yep the glasses are a must for the little words these days, and the little words are getting bigger, but looking a lot more fuzzy too



Epcot on Thu.  I'm meeting some friends for lunch at VN at 3:00.    In the morning I'll be checking into the Dolphin.  I may hit Olivias for breakfast after I pick up my rental car before heading to the Dolphin.  No real plans after check in.  I figured I'd wander around Epcot until my ADR (maybe snack a little!).  I have no evening plans.  Definitely text me!


----------



## blossomz

Hey everyone...I have been off the boards for so long!  I hope everyone is well!!  Anyone planning on the August Member's cruise?  I need to really catch up!  Too many social medias to keep up with!  lol....


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Julie, you are right, you can hold those bands, dont throw away if you like colors, etc. as you can re-activate.  Sounds like you already were ahead of the curve on the de-activate trail.  I think we are going to be at HS on Thurs, maybe originally planned for MKto tell you the truth, cant remember.  But I will text or call when we get to the parking lot, see what your plans are for the day and see if we can mini meet somewhere.
> 
> Dad, yep the glasses are a must for the little words these days, and the little words are getting bigger, but looking a lot more fuzzy too
> 
> Yesterday, we went to MK, rode Mine Train back to back with those free FPs, one word, Awesome!  We had ridden once before, other times, when FP was in play, ride broke, so this was like a huge plus, and we really paid attn. to the details.  Rode Splash(my all time fave ride)BTMRR, Tom Sawyer, Steamboat(saw a fellow from our local church on board) and HM.  Even though the parks are crowded, we are still able to manage very well getting things done in short order.  Saw some lady from HGTV (maybe Curtis is her last name?)at ESPN last night at dinner with her entourage.  She seemed  like she was a nice lady but her crowd was full of expletives and the more the alcohol flowed the worse it got.  I just dont have much tolerance for that kind of talk, no matter who or what the circumstances.  I can only think these are ignorant people who have to use this talk as they dont know any other way to speak legible.  Of the high horse...NOW!!


Glad you're having a good time, especially with Mine Train.  While not a great ride to us (very good, not great), the details are what make it so enjoyable.  As for the acidic language, I will admit to having a higher tolerance due to my years in the military, but similar to you, I find such language especially crude in public.  It too often substitutes for finding a more descriptive term or phrase or outlook in a conversation.  In the end, they are just words, but words are often seen as a reflection of one's upbringing and education, and we should treat them with care.


----------



## jimmytammy

Going to check back a little later on posts(trying to get out of room before they kick me out)but had to wish 
a fellow groupie a special
Happy Anniversary Stopher!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

I have been out of work since eye surgery on March 2. I am so sorry I missed quite a few of the March birthdays! I still have vision problems and have to get through two more procedures on March 25 and April 7 before hopefully I can have clear vision. I couldn't even get on the computer until late Monday it was so bad.

So a VERY HAPPY MAGICAL BELATED BIRTHDAYS TO MY GROUPIE PALS!!! Hope you all had fantastic celebrations! My apologies on the lateness to:
*Muushka... 1
Rental01... 3
ladytink75... 7
Icecoldpenguin (Teresa) 10
Inkmahm... 19
Horselover (Julie)... 26
LeslieLou... 28*


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka said:


> I love the attachment!  Thank you!
> 
> I need your valuable opinions.
> 
> Next year (Thanksgiving week) we're taking family for a DVC trip.  We'll be using 3 years of points, so our budget is 450.
> 
> I'm thinking OKW, a grand villa would be awesome (there are 9 of us).  If not, a 2 BR and a 1 BR.
> 
> I love the space that it gives.  But (isn't there always a but???) we would love to do BLT (2 BR and a studio).
> 
> It has been several years since we stayed at BLT, my question is, do you think the space in a 2 BR is doable for dining and socializing for 9?  I know OKW is, but I'm unsure about BLT or if anyone has another suggestion.  I know our beloved VWL, BCV, SSR and BWV are too small.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions?  And for that week, bookability? (if there is such a word!).
> 
> Have a great week everyone and thank you again for the birthday wishes.



Hi *Muush*.....
Hope your birthday was awesome!
I just wanted to chime in that we had my daughter's pre-wedding get-together at BLT and we stayed in a 2 bedroom. We had 17 (for the night of the party only---otherwise there were an actual 6 staying in the room of our 2 bed BLT. It was a tad tight but very doable. We had a buffet style dinner set out and then went up to TOWL for fireworks! Here are some photos......I didn't get all 17 people in one shot, but you can get some idea from these. If we did it with 17, I think 9 would fine!!!! No one minded the tight fit.....lol


----------



## Muushka

Thank you Maria, that is EXTREMELY helpful!  If you did it for 17, we can do it for 9!  Again, thank you.


----------



## dwight16

just booked my first stay and VWL a 2 bedroom in mid october family is so excited!

could anyone give me a link of updated pictures of the resort and a 2 bedroom after the refurbishment i thought i read somewhere there is a bambi theme now?  cant wait to show the family this weekend


----------



## Granny

dwight16 said:


> just booked my first stay and VWL a 2 bedroom in mid october family is so excited!
> 
> could anyone give me a link of updated pictures of the resort and a 2 bedroom after the refurbishment i thought i read somewhere there is a bambi theme now?  cant wait to show the family this weekend



Deb's site has a good photo gallery at this link:  http://allears.net/acc/g_wlv.htm

As for the Bambi theme, there are the sofa pillows:






And if you get a lockoff 2BR, the fold down extra bed in the studio portion has a Bambi scene on it.  







Other than that, the refurbished villas don't have much Disney theming.  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## jimmytammy

Had another celebrity site. Jep Robertson his dw and kids at studios near star tours.  Writing this while waiting for rnr. He is from Duck Dynasty show


----------



## Granny

Nice celeb sighting *Jimmy*!  








And *Maria*...loved the pictures of your gang having a great time together!


----------



## wildernessDad

Magic bands are like tribbles, I think.  I hope Disney allows the Apple Watch to be used instead of a magic band.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks *Granny*! Glad you liked the pics! That was such a fun pre-wedding night!!! 
And I love that Bambi pillow....(wonder how many of those go missing??!!!!)


----------



## Dizny Dad

wildernessDad said:


> Magic bands are like tribbles, I think.  . . . . . . . . .



Love the analogy Dad! 

DiznyDi keeps here collection of MBs on the fingers of the big "Mickey Hands".  With three to four bands per finger, a pair of Mickey Hands could last for, oh, a year or two!?!


----------



## jimmytammy

Went to the Braves Tigers game today, sadly Braves lost big time, looking pretty rough.  

Yesterday, we went to HS and took folks we are staying with teen DD.  Had a great time, took her for her 1st time to 50s and had a blast, rode RNR 3 times, MuppetVision 3D, Star Tours and celebrity sightedTold their DD if you want to see a celebrity at WDW, hang out by the restrooms, just like us, they have to go too


----------



## sleepydog25

dwight16 said:


> just booked my first stay and VWL a 2 bedroom in mid october family is so excited!
> 
> could anyone give me a link of updated pictures of the resort and a 2 bedroom after the refurbishment i thought i read somewhere there is a bambi theme now?  cant wait to show the family this weekend


Congrats on your VWL stay!  I'm sure each Groupie here would say you're gonna love it there.  Welcome aboard!


----------



## jimmytammy

Congratulations on your ressie dwight and 
Welcome to the groupies!!!!


----------



## dwight16

sleepydog25 said:


> Congrats on your VWL stay!  I'm sure each Groupie here would say you're gonna love it there.  Welcome aboard!


Any other links to pictures? Showing it off to the group tomorrow


----------



## sleepydog25

Most of us here don't stay in 2BRs anymore; we last stayed in one nearly two years ago for our wedding at the Lodge.  I'm sure if anyone else has shots, however, they'll provide them.


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies, I have been trying to catch up...sorry I know I have missed birthdays, and other events. 

I'm in the FP planning phase for our May trip. I have to say, I'm kinda hating the fact that I have to do it!  I miss the ability to be spontaneous, which was the beauty of being a frequent visitor. Don't get me wrong, I have always been a planner, but this sometimes feels too confining. 

I'm specifically planning a day at AK, and normally we "get in and out" quickly in the AM.  I am thinking of heading over later in the day, staying until park close.  Anyone have thoughts on this?


----------



## sleepydog25

Obviously, any given park will likely be more crowded in the afternoon, but if you've planned your FPs for that afternoon, you won't have any issues getting on those rides.  We typically go to one park at rope drop (specifically if it has EMH), ride all the attractions we can (which are numerous), then after lunch, we head to our FP park and are able to ride those attractions with little waiting, sprinkling in other less crowded venues along the way. For us, this method allows us to maximize our rides and minimize our wait times.


----------



## Corinne

Thanks Sleepy, I have begun avoiding the EMH a parks the last few trips. They seem so crowded.  I guess the key is to be there at rope drop.


----------



## sleepydog25

That's the key for us, arriving within the first 10 minutes or so of rope drops.  It works exceptionally well for us, but we also tend to be early risers at home.  Now, Tour Guide Mike highly recommends against going to EMH altogether and using your initial FPs at the first park then heading over to another park and acquiring what you can there.  For our habits, that means only ensuring the first three FPs and then having to grab what you can for any others and being flexible with your plans when the crowds are the greatest.  That's not our style.  lol  For example, when we go to MK for EMH, we make rope drop (which we like watch anyway), and then we make our way to the major rides other than 7DMT.  Last August, we were able to ride Space Mtn, Haunted Mansion, Peter Pan, BTMRR, POTC, and Buzz (twice) before the crowds got noticeably larger (we could have done Splash Mtn, too, but it's not one of our must rides).  After that, we jumped on easy-to-access attractions such as Mickey's Philharmagic, IASW, and the People Mover among others before having lunch.  From there, we went over to DHS and used our FPs.  We also caught a couple of extra rides that had smaller wait times, shopped, then headed back to the room before going out for dinner that night. Such a plan doesn't work for everyone, of course, but it works well for us.


----------



## brettcw23

horselover said:


> Thanks for bringing up the MB issue Jimmy.  I was told that by a CM at SSR 2 years ago when they first rolled out & at that time I only had a couple MBs on my account.  Now I have 18!  That's crazy.  What I've been doing since then is I just go into my MDE account & deactivating all the bands I'm not using.  You can always go into your account & reactive any band.  As I've posted before I like to customize my bands.  I just made one for spring for the trip tomorrow.  I keep whatever my seasonal band is active & my AP band just as a back up.  Since I've been doing this I've had no issues with my bands.  Hopefully that will continue.  There going to try to give me a new grey band tomorrow at POFQ which I will decline.  I see it in my account but I made it inactive.  That may mess up direct to room check in but if it does I'll just go to the front desk.  I know they're having some issues with direct to room check in.  No big surprise there.  Nothing ever seems to roll out properly or easily at Disney.   Hope to see on you Thu!
> 
> Oh & just in case any of you don't know you can decline MBs with DVC reservations.  I was told by a CM to call MS 30 days before arrival & they'll surpress the shipment.  I'm hoping one of these days they'll give us the option to decline them in our MDE accounts.   I'm going to start declining them.  I've got a custom band for all seasons now.  I don't need any more MBs!



Just a note for many people that don't want new MBs b\c they already have a bunch. The MBs have a limited battery life of around 2 years, so be mindful of that. I initially thought about how much Disney was wasting in shipping new ones and thought that they should be smart enough to tie an existing MB to an account and give folks and option. Once I found out that they have a limited shelf life, I now understand.


----------



## brettcw23

Morning, peeps. My name is Brett and I'm new to this neck of the DVC woods (get the VWL pun?)
We joined DVC in 2011 and our home resorts are BLT and SSR. SSR was not a well thought out purchase for us, we simply bought to add points. 
To the point! We are staying at a 2BR @VWL 10\10 - 10\17 and we are SUPER excited. 

We are excited b\c it's our annual trip. From the day we joined DVC, we knew that we wanted to try a number of different resorts. This is #4 for us and long awaited!
Our youngest DD will turn 8 on the trip (we celebrate both our DD's bdays though since my oldest DD's bday is 9/12)
And HOPEFULLY...my FIL and his wife will be able to stay with us. Background is that my FIL was diagnosed with Leukemia 2 years ago and is now in remission now (he received a successful bone marrow transplant) but is still fighting the many daily battles that go along with the disease. The trip is about 7 months out and they are planning to travel by car (from Pittsburgh) and visit some friends along the way. My FIL is a very active man but the toll the meds have taken on him can slow him down tremendously. We are hoping that with our 2 BR, that we can get 2 queens. My DW and I are planning on letting my in-laws take the King size bed so that we can put our girls with us in the other room. They've always slept on the sleeper sofas so it wouldn't be the end of the world, but it'd be nice for them to live like "rock stars" and sleep in a queen size bed.
In any event, I hope I'm welcome and will be sure to offer as much advice that I can give with confidence and keep dumb questions to a minimum!


----------



## Corinne

brettcw23 said:


> Morning, peeps. My name is Brett and I'm new to this neck of the DVC woods (get the VWL pun?)
> We joined DVC in 2011 and our home resorts are BLT and SSR. SSR was not a well thought out purchase for us, we simply bought to add points.
> To the point! We are staying at a 2BR @VWL 10\10 - 10\17 and we are SUPER excited.
> 
> We are excited b\c it's our annual trip. From the day we joined DVC, we knew that we wanted to try a number of different resorts. This is #4 for us and long awaited!
> Our youngest DD will turn 8 on the trip (we celebrate both our DD's bdays though since my oldest DD's bday is 9/12)
> And HOPEFULLY...my FIL and his wife will be able to stay with us. Background is that my FIL was diagnosed with Leukemia 2 years ago and is now in remission now (he received a successful bone marrow transplant) but is still fighting the many daily battles that go along with the disease. The trip is about 7 months out and they are planning to travel by car (from Pittsburgh) and visit some friends along the way. My FIL is a very active man but the toll the meds have taken on him can slow him down tremendously. We are hoping that with our 2 BR, that we can get 2 queens. My DW and I are planning on letting my in-laws take the King size bed so that we can put our girls with us in the other room. They've always slept on the sleeper sofas so it wouldn't be the end of the world, but it'd be nice for them to live like "rock stars" and sleep in a queen size bed.
> In any event, I hope I'm welcome and will be sure to offer as much advice that I can give with confidence and keep dumb questions to a minimum!


Brett!! This is the best group on the DIS, and there are NO dumb questions!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

I echo what Corinne says!  We self-proclaim to be the friendliest group on the DIS and not without cause.  I've been a Groupie for a few years now, and everyone was extremely welcoming to me then as we continue to be now.  Over the years, many have become fast friends, and when possible, Groupies have meets and mini-meets whenever they can be arranged.  So, welcome aboard!  If you've read the first page of the thread, then you know you can PM me to add your trips to the Trip & Cruise Listings if you wish, or you can contact *jimmytammy* for birthdays and anniversaries.  No pressure to do either, of course. _ (P.S.  Same offer applies to you *dwight*!  Sorry I forgot to mention it earlier--I blame it on the cold I'm just now shaking.)_  Again, welcome to our Groupies!

Switching topics, *luv*, the *Daughter*, and I went to see CINDERELLA yesterday.  While quite enjoyable and a faithful retelling of the fairy tale (with some nice back story expansions of characters such as the stepmother, Cinderella's parents, and others), it wasn't a "wow!" experience for us.  There were a few moments where a bit more conflict could have been added, and we felt the overall color palette to be muted--we were thinking Technicolor but it was more INTO THE WOODS-ish.  Still, it was worth the price of admission (granted, we hit it during the matinee price time).  However, it doesn't measure up to SAVING MR BANKS which I'm aware is a different sub-genre in film.  Still, it just didn't grip our imagination as much.


----------



## Corinne

I loved Saving Mr Banks Sleepy!!


----------



## ottawagreg

Hello Groupies!  Just stopping by on a Sunday afternoon.  Life is so busy I don't have time to chat with my fellow moose lovers.  I hope all are well and happy.  Worst of winter behind us now and springtime is in view.  Although I have not spotted a robin here in north Illinois, the only snow left here was once a very large pile.  I have no idea what the current conversation is about but if it has something to do with Mr. Banks, must confess it hit pretty close to home.  Having drank too much scotch for too many years, and a precious little girl at home,.....  well I'm sure you catch my drift.  This is a pic from a couple of years ago at the Garden Grille.  The owner stopped by to say hello.

The other one is the balcony view from the dumpster studio on the fourth floor as I recall.  It really isn't all that bad.  Especially when one turn one's back to the negative stuff and focuses on the goodness in the surrounding the situation.  Maybe there is is lesson in that for me.

Happy week ahead to you all!

greg


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> I'm specifically planning a day at AK, and normally we "get in and out" quickly in the AM.  I am thinking of heading over later in the day, staying until park close.  Anyone have thoughts on this?



Hi, Corinne!  

We have actually had a lot of luck going to AK in the afternoons.  Especially during the summer, it seems that the crowds really die down in the afternoon as people just can't handle a full day at that park.  We've done it at other times of the year and generally find the late afternoons to be a great time to hit AK.  Enjoy!


----------



## Granny

brettcw23 said:


> Morning, peeps. My name is Brett and I'm new to this neck of the DVC woods (get the VWL pun?)
> We joined DVC in 2011 and our home resorts are BLT and SSR. SSR was not a well thought out purchase for us, we simply bought to add points.
> To the point! We are staying at a 2BR @VWL 10\10 - 10\17 and we are SUPER excited.



WELCOME Brett!!

Glad to have you join us...pull up a rocker and stick around as long as you like.

Your DD's are a great age to enjoy and appreciate the beauty and details of Wilderness Lodge.  You might want to try for Flag Family when you check in...a great morning tradition where a family goes up to the roof of WL and puts up the American flag.  Also, if you have some down time around the Lodge, you can get a Hidden Mickey sheet from Guest Services with clues on finding dozens of hidden Mickeys throughout WL and VWL.

We're sure you will have an awesome time.  That's also Food & Wine time and EPCOT is a fun place for a little adventure.

Enjoy!


----------



## Corinne

Hi Granny! Thanks for the response, I am hoping to see a lot of people walking out as we enter the park!


----------



## brettcw23

Thanks for the warm welcome! Our entire family is looking forward to our stay at VWL. I love hearing and sharing tips. I am pretty active on the DIS but really keep my posts to a few forums. I've found that when you stray into generic threads, folks can be downright NASTY! So I currently am pretty active in the DISDad forum, BLT\Contemporary and BWV. I try and stick to the premise of helping others since so many people volunteered info to me over the years. we have been doing Fall trips for a while now since our kids tend to have a few days off in Oct\Nov. So we are intimately familiar with both F&W and MNSSHP. Last tip we arrived Nov. 1, so we JUST missed MNSSHP but we did attend the first MVMCP, so we had that going for us.

We have heard nothing but positive things about VWL and WL from anyone that has experienced them. The existence of this group seemingly enforces that perception. i will tell you that our only apprehension about VWL was related to transportation. Given our last 3 stays have been BLT, BWV and BLT again, we are a little worried about the resort's proximity to the Parks.
With BLT, we could walk to MK and had easy access to the monorail.
With BWV, we were nestled in between EPCOT and DHS. We walked to each park. We took the boat once purely for our daughters' entertainment.
So any advice about navigating the transportation methods from VWL, I would love to hear any Do's or Don'ts.

My borderline OCD tendencies often force me to read from post 1 to current post but I fear that 120+ pages might be more than I want to tackle!


----------



## sleepydog25

brettcw23 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome! Our entire family is looking forward to our stay at VWL. I love hearing and sharing tips. I am pretty active on the DIS but really keep my posts to a few forums. I've found that when you stray into generic threads, folks can be downright NASTY! So I currently am pretty active in the DISDad forum, BLT\Contemporary and BWV. I try and stick to the premise of helping others since so many people volunteered info to me over the years. we have been doing Fall trips for a while now since our kids tend to have a few days off in Oct\Nov. So we are intimately familiar with both F&W and MNSSHP. Last tip we arrived Nov. 1, so we JUST missed MNSSHP but we did attend the first MVMCP, so we had that going for us.
> 
> We have heard nothing but positive things about VWL and WL from anyone that has experienced them. The existence of this group seemingly enforces that perception. i will tell you that our only apprehension about VWL was related to transportation. Given our last 3 stays have been BLT, BWV and BLT again, we are a little worried about the resort's proximity to the Parks.
> With BLT, we could walk to MK and had easy access to the monorail.
> With BWV, we were nestled in between EPCOT and DHS. We walked to each park. We took the boat once purely for our daughters' entertainment.
> So any advice about navigating the transportation methods from VWL, I would love to hear any Do's or Don'ts.
> 
> My borderline OCD tendencies often force me to read from post 1 to current post but I fear that 120+ pages might be more than I want to tackle!


I think you'll find the transportation at VWL to be fine.  As I'm sure you know, there are boats that go directly to MK from docks over at the main Lodge.  You can also take boats to both CR (thus, monorail access) and FW (Trail's End breakfast buffet is one of the World's best values and has tasty food to boot).  A couple of the buses stop at another resort (though not the MK bus which many say is quicker than the boat), but we've never had any real issues with taking buses, though to be fair, we usually drive to WDW.  The predominate complaint about the boats is attempting to come home after park close at MK when everyone is trying to get back, but that is to be expected.  VWL may not have the best transportation options (hard to beat BLT from experience), but it's one of the better resorts we've found for overall transportation needs.  Besides, once you come back to WL and VWL after a day in the parks, the serenity and tranquility immediately puts you at ease.  No other resort beats VWL in that category.  

P.S.  Love the picture with my favorite princess.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies brettcw23!!!!


----------



## Granny

brettcw23 said:


> We have heard nothing but positive things about VWL and WL from anyone that has experienced them. The existence of this group seemingly enforces that perception. i will tell you that our only apprehension about VWL was related to transportation. Given our last 3 stays have been BLT, BWV and BLT again, we are a little worried about the resort's proximity to the Parks.
> With BLT, we could walk to MK and had easy access to the monorail.
> With BWV, we were nestled in between EPCOT and DHS. We walked to each park. We took the boat once purely for our daughters' entertainment.
> So any advice about navigating the transportation methods from VWL, I would love to hear any Do's or Don'ts.
> 
> My borderline OCD tendencies often force me to read from post 1 to current post but I fear that 120+ pages might be more than I want to tackle!



I agree with Sleepy that VWL transportation is pretty good, but not quite as convenient as BWV/BC (walk to two parks) or BLT (walk/monorail to two parks).   Still, we have always found the buses and boats to be about the same as most resorts as far as waiting times.  I will say that getting to DAK can take a little time especially if the bus stops at Blizzard Beach.  

As far as reading the entire thread...I really wouldn't recommend it.  The group of 20 or so posters that have been on the thread (this is the 6th or 7th incarnation) for several years tend to spend a fair amount of time on personal asides.  We are always happy to answer anyone's questions who posts on the thread, but you'd have to pick through the other stuff to find them.  Better to just ask what interests you about WL/VWL and we will do our best to help.

Enjoy!


----------



## twokats

Corinne said:


> I'm specifically planning a day at AK, and normally we "get in and out" quickly in the AM.  I am thinking of heading over later in the day, staying until park close.  Anyone have thoughts on this?



Corinne, Kati and I haven't done early in a long time.  We take our time get to the park later in the morning do quite a few rides and maybe a FP, then do a late lunch at Yak & Yeti, do FP or other rides, shows and head back to the room right at closing or a little before.  Works for us!


brettcw23 said:


> Morning, peeps. My name is Brett and I'm new to this neck of the DVC woods (get the VWL pun?)
> We joined DVC in 2011 and our home resorts are BLT and SSR. SSR was not a well thought out purchase for us, we simply bought to add points.
> To the point! We are staying at a 2BR @VWL 10\10 - 10\17 and we are SUPER excited.
> 
> In any event, I hope I'm welcome and will be sure to offer as much advice that I can give with confidence and keep dumb questions to a minimum!





Corinne said:


> Brett!! This is the best group on the DIS, and there are NO dumb questions!!!!



Brett, I agree with Corinne also, NO dumb questions.  As others have said welcome pull up a chair, add a moosie to your signature and ask questions to your hearts content.


----------



## eliza61

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies, I have been trying to catch up...sorry I know I have missed birthdays, and other events.
> 
> I'm in the FP planning phase for our May trip. I have to say, I'm kinda hating the fact that I have to do it!  I miss the ability to be spontaneous, which was the beauty of being a frequent visitor. Don't get me wrong, I have always been a planner, but this sometimes feels too confining.
> 
> *I'm specifically planning a day at AK, and normally we "get in and out" quickly in the AM.  I am thinking of heading over later in the day, staying until park close.  Anyone have thoughts on this*?




Happy Tuesday Gang,

Corinne, we've done this many times and love it.  First, let me say that we generally go in August and as you know it's Africa Hot.  Animal kingdom during the heat of the day can be a problem, lol.    Anyhoo once  or twice we would have a late lunch at Rainforest and then do AK.

The park dies down tremendously because I think most folks do make AK a short day.  Now one downside is that if you enjoy the safari like I do the animals are not active at all in the afternoon, you do see them as it seems that they just plop down wherever the mood suits them but they aren't moving. 
I swear my second life I'm coming back as either a dog or a lion.  I mean, sleep, get up, kill an antelope for dinner, take a nap until 9.  lol what's not to like. 

this sounds silly but it seems like in the afternoon after the crowds leave, I actually "hear" the park better.  you hear the sounds of the birds, water and the crazy chimps more.  I enjoy it.


----------



## eliza61

Happy St. Paddy's day all!!

Love any holiday where the national pastime is drinking beer!!  I love parades, even the non Disney ones.  this is the beginning of the Philadelphia St Paddy's day parade.


----------



## eliza61

Tuesday Trivia!!

Do you remember the name of this lost attraction?

This was a 5-minute long cable-car style ride that ran between Fantasyland and Tomorrowland, passing over much of Fantasyland including Cinderella’s Golden Carousel tent, the 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea lagoon, as well as the Grand Prix Raceway in Tomorrowland. In fact, it was one of only two attractions located in Tomorrowland on opening day.

What was it called?
_
_


----------



## eliza61

*Tuesday Trivia part two!*

_In 2004, the Early of sandwich shop opened in the Downtown Disney Marketplace.  The restaurant is named after the real British Earl, John Montague, fourth Earl of Sandwich.  As legend has it, this 18th century British aristrocrat often enjoyed a piece of meat between two slices of bread, leading to the invention of the modern sandwich.  The restaurant at Disney was helped by the current (11th) Earl along with businessman Robert Earl (no relation) who founded the Planet Hollywood chain._


----------



## Dizny Dad

OK *Eliza*, I remember riding it.  The Fantasyland station is now remodeled and is beside the tunnel from Fantasyland to Frontierland near the Haunted Mansion.  My feeble memory says it was called the Skyway, but I think I may have a few (?) memories mixed up with others!


----------



## Dizny Dad

brettcw23 said:


> . . . . . .  our home resorts are BLT and SSR. SSR was not a well thought out purchase for us, we simply bought to add points.
> . . . . . . . . . . . . . !



Welcome to our neck of the woods!  You will love it!  and by the way, don't fret Brett about the SSR points.  When Disney Springs is completed, you will see it harder to get in at times, especially when there are no festivals ongoing to attract people to other resorts (like F&W - Epcot resorts & VWL at Christmas).  As my wife and family say, "Shopping; the most important thing!"  With the addition of the new pool with snack bar, the new walkway to Downtown Disney (Disney Springs), and all the great evening entertainment scheduled, I think we will lose the seclusion SSR once brought after being hit on the head all day with crowds and theme-ing!

Welcome to the Groupies!


----------



## Granny

Hey Eliza...always great to see you here!  



			
				DDad said:
			
		

> My feeble memory says it was called the Skyway, but I think I may have a few (?) memories mixed up with others!



Yes, it was Skyway.  We remember it from our very first trip in 1998, not knowing it would be discontinued shortly after that trip.

Here's some memory joggers courtesy of Werner Weiss's site:


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> Hey Eliza...always great to see you here!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it was Skyway.  We remember it from our very first trip in 1998, not knowing it would be discontinued shortly after that trip.
> 
> Here's some memory joggers care of Werner Weiss's site:




LOL.  always thought it looked so cool.  I admit to being a huge wuss, never rode the thing.


----------



## Granny

So I'm working on a few ADRs for our April trip and I guess that Be Our Guest Restaurant no longer does the lunch ADRs with the special link?  Of course, every lunch is sold out during our trip which is no big deal.   I didn't know they discontinued the "test".  Oh well.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Inkmahm!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny, you know it to be true, we only speak of things around here pertaining to Wildernessy Lodggy kind of stuff, nothing, not no how, no way in the line of personal stuff 

Eliza, love it when you throw out the trivia.  Our 1st trip was in 99 and I remember seeing the Skyway poles and lines, alas, no cars were attached.  Seems to me(if memory serves me)a lady was hurt(or maybe died)from injuries caused by the ride and they shut it down permanent.  I would have loved to have ridden it at least once for the memory.  In those days, we rode everything!!  Now, I am doing good if I get two rides in a day

Dad, we just stayed at SSR(at you and Dianes advice of the Grandstand area) and loved it!  I like that SSR has been a go too through the years, much like OKW, but like you said, that may change soon.  I am not a fan of DTD but the improvements so far looking good.  Casey mentioned just driving to DTD the day we went and the parking garage is def. making me a new fan.


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Morning Groupies!
I have a few minutes before I get my day going today so am trying to get caught up with the happenings on our thread.
First:
*Wishing INKMAHM a very Happy Birthday!*  Enjoy your special day!

*WELCOME *to our new Groupies!

Corinne - when is your May trip?  DDad and I will be there 2-9.  On our Animal Kingdom Day, DDad and I usually try to be at the park 10ish.  Schedule our FP's to be done around 3-4 then head over the the Animal Kingdom Lodge.  We'll shop the marketplace, head to either Kidani's or AK's pool bars for a nice respite in the shade with a cool beverage and will usually end up at Sanaa.  The bread service is amazing!  It's generally early enough that we can go to Downtown Disney or head back to the MK after.

Brett - looks like we'll be there same time as you in October!

Eliza thanks for the opportunity to reminisce.  We rode the Skyway with our 'kids' on our very first trip to Disney!  I couldn't have come up with the name though. Good job DDad!   Granny we were there in 1998, too.  Maybe we passed each other in the crowd......  

OK, time for me to get going.  Lots for me to do today.  My new grand-doggie is coming to visit!
Enjoy your day!

Di


----------



## Dizny Dad

Happy Birthday Inkmahm!


----------



## twinklebug

Popping in for a special Happy Birthday Inky!


----------



## wildernessDad

eliza61 said:


> Tuesday Trivia!!
> 
> Do you remember the name of this lost attraction?
> 
> This was a 5-minute long cable-car style ride that ran between Fantasyland and Tomorrowland, passing over much of Fantasyland including Cinderella’s Golden Carousel tent, the 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea lagoon, as well as the Grand Prix Raceway in Tomorrowland. In fact, it was one of only two attractions located in Tomorrowland on opening day.
> 
> What was it called?


Skyway to... Tomorrowland/Fantasyland


----------



## Granny

_* Happy Birthday Inkmahm!!!  *_


----------



## Granny

DiznyDi said:


> Eliza thanks for the opportunity to reminisce.  We rode the Skyway with our 'kids' on our very first trip to Disney!  I couldn't have come up with the name though. Good job DDad!   Granny we were there in 1998, too.  Maybe we passed each other in the crowd...... Di



Di...you know, I think I might have seen you and Rich.  I was wearing shorts and a t-shirt so you should be able to pick me out of your memory from that trip.. 




			
				Jimmy said:
			
		

> Granny, you know it to be true, we only speak of things around here pertaining to Wildernessy Lodggy kind of stuff, nothing, not no how, no way in the line of personal stuff



Of course.  We don't want the moderators to swoop in and declare us .  


Well, maybe just a little off topic sometimes.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Eliza, love it when you throw out the trivia.  Our 1st trip was in 99 and I remember seeing the Skyway poles and lines, alas, no cars were attached.  Seems to me(if memory serves me)a lady was hurt(or maybe died)from injuries caused by the ride and they shut it down permanent.  I would have loved to have ridden it at least once for the memory.  In those days, we rode everything!!  Now, I am doing good if I get to rides in a day


I was stationed in SoCal back when the similar cars were running at DL.  Always enjoyed them and hated they're gone like many other older, I mean, less young attractions.


----------



## twokats

_*Happy Birthday Inkmahm*_
_*
hope it was magical*_


----------



## jimmytammy

Got home Sunday, and told Tammy that night I was so wishing we could turn the van around and head straight back down the road South to WDW
I think listening to 3 or 4 of Lou Mongellos podcast didnt help the situation any.  We love those as it helps to keep focused on the prize.  

Right now we are in planning phase for a stay in Late Feb.  We are going on a Fantasy cruise Mar. 5-12, and want to add about a week to WDW before.  Tammys mom is def. cruising but trying to figure whether she wants to go to WDW with us as well.  Sechem32 and Wfc4life are going as
well on cruise(its going to be a blast, DCL will never be the same after this).  So with pts. we have and as yall well know, juggling to make future trips work, I am really hoping we are *finally, finally able to stay at VWL *after many many years(its been way too long).  The logistics are laid out in my mind.  Tammys mom has issues walking far and long, so a 2 bedroom VWL makes the most sense as far as navigating the halls(I will request near elevators)and getting to the amenities(RF, WCC, Mercantile, etc.).  We may head to a Braves game or 2 and she would be content hanging aroiund the resort til we get back, then head to a park, so this gives her options without walking a long way to the pool, or main Lodge.  We also considered OKW, but would have to know HH is the only option, AKL, but the chance of getting near lobby risky, and BLT, but again, getting to amenities may be a chore for her.  

So, my question to yall, am I missing anything on any other resorts?


----------



## Granny

Jimmy...like you it has been way too long for us to stay at VWL.  I'm thinking of doing some switching for our September trip to get some time in at VWL.  

As for resorts for your MIL, VWL makes a lot of sense.  The only other one that is small enough to be confident in room location near an elevator would be VGF.   BCV is also small and has two sets of elevators as I recall.  So that should be okay too though getting to the main resort is a little more of a walk there.

Is an ECV out of the question for her?  I'm just thinking that WDW is a rough place for someone who has issues walking far and long.


----------



## brettcw23

jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the groupies brettcw23!!!!






Granny said:


> I agree with Sleepy that VWL transportation is pretty good, but not quite as convenient as BWV/BC (walk to two parks) or BLT (walk/monorail to two parks).  Still, we have always found the buses and boats to be about the same as most resorts as far as waiting times.  I will say that getting to DAK can take a little time especially if the bus stops at Blizzard Beach.
> 
> 
> As far as reading the entire thread...I really wouldn't recommend it.  The group of 20 or so posters that have been on the thread (this is the 6th or 7th incarnation) for several years tend to spend a fair amount of time on personal asides.  We are always happy to answer anyone's questions who posts on the thread, but you'd have to pick through the other stuff to find them.  Better to just ask what interests you about WL/VWL and we will do our best to help.
> 
> 
> Enjoy!






twokats said:


> Corinne, Kati and I haven't done early in a long time.  We take our time get to the park later in the morning do quite a few rides and maybe a FP, then do a late lunch at Yak & Yeti, do FP or other rides, shows and head back to the room right at closing or a little before.  Works for us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brett, I agree with Corinne also, NO dumb questions.  As others have said welcome pull up a chair, add a moosie to your signature and ask questions to your hearts content.




Thanks again for being so open with the advice and such. I def appreciate the advice to NOT read every post!

As I mentioned, we are super excited. The running joke among friends and co-workers is that if I'm not at Disney World, I'm planning for Disney World! I have an unquenchable Disney thirst and as Disney savvy as I am, I feel like a complete noob b\c we have never stayed at VWL. Everyone has made me feel better about transportation and I probably need to set my expectations and compare the situation to our stay at the All Star resorts and AKL-Kidani versus the resorts that are walking distance to the Parks.


The one thing that I am debating is when to bus and when to choose other options. Does it make sense to ferry over to CR for monorail access for EPCOT?

We are def Park hoppers and historically wrap up near our resorts. But again, I'm debating our routes. If we finish at EPCOT, are we better off going monorail to CR and boat to VWL?

We are going 10\10 Sat. - 10\17 Sat.  We are still working on our plans. I'm not a big fan of the parks on the weekends due to crowds.  Saturday is completely up int the air. Our flight gets in from Pittsburgh at  around 9:40 am ET. So we'll prob dump our bags off and head to DTD.

We've had a good degree of success with AK on Sundays in the past, so we'll stick to that plan (probably).

The rest of the week will take place based on how our ADRs and MNSSHP tickets go.


Here are some ADRs that we're planning on:

Sci-Fi (lunch)
Garden Grill (for youngest's Bday celebration)
Chef Mickey's (oldest DD's Bday celebration)
A steak house...we haven't decided on which one yet. I was considering Yachtsman, but am less inclined since I'm generally a t-shirt and cargo shorts guy at WDW. We're willing to do a fine dining such as Artist Point b\c it's at WL and I can change for dinner and change back.
Whispering Canyon - we've heard good things from friends and we showed some youtube videos to the kids and they seemed intrigued.
Ohana - Thinking breakfast this time. We did dinner last trip and breakfast the time before.
We haven't decided on other dining options yet but we'll hone in on the specifics around Easter.


----------



## brettcw23

DiznyDi said:


> Good Morning Groupies!
> 
> Brett - looks like we'll be there same time as you in October!
> 
> Di


Perhaps a meet up then! Will you be at VWL?


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Jimmy...like you it has been way too long for us to stay at VWL.  I'm thinking of doing some switching for our September trip to get some time in at VWL.
> 
> As for resorts for your MIL, VWL makes a lot of sense.  The only other one that is small enough to be confident in room location near an elevator would be VGF.   BCV is also small and has two sets of elevators as I recall.  So that should be okay too though getting to the main resort is a little more of a walk there.
> 
> Is an ECV out of the question for her?  I'm just thinking that WDW is a rough place for someone who has issues walking far and long.


Thanks for the reply Granny!  Didnt take BCV into account so thanks for that as well.  The proximity to  2 parks would b a big plus especially if we get a ECV.  That may b a consideration.


----------



## jimmytammy

Brett, I can vouch for DiznyDi and DiznyDad, if u get the chance to meet up, do so.  We have had a few meets with them, and I can guarantee you will become fast friends.  The groupies would not be the same without them.  Though  a few states separate us, they are friends for life to the Jimmy Tammy family along with many others here.

As for your plans, looks like you have some great ressies in mind.  WCC is fun and heard recently food has got better.  It's been awhile for us.  

I know being at WDW  makes us all want to wild and get into the parks but while at WL and VWL really take time to explore as this resort to me is so fascinating and worth the time to look at all it has to offer.  Listen to the faint music, watch the lanterns flicker and listen to the crickets chirp at night.  Be on watch for wildlife as deer, rabbits and occasionally an armadillo roam the trees.


----------



## Granny

brettcw23 said:


> The one thing that I am debating is when to bus and when to choose other options. Does it make sense to ferry over to CR for monorail access for EPCOT?
> 
> We are def Park hoppers and historically wrap up near our resorts. But again, I'm debating our routes. If we finish at EPCOT, are we better off going monorail to CR and boat to VWL?



Brett...your ADRs look good.  And if you are looking for a fine dining experience, then Artist Point is definitely a good choice, IMHO.  Take a look at their menu on line to make sure there is something that everyone will like since their menu is not what I'd call extensive.

As for transportation, if you are interested in the quickest route from VWL - EPCOT or the return, you'll find both trips to be quicker just taking the bus.  With the monorail you have to switch from the MK monorail to the EPCOT monorail plus the additional wait/transportation of a boat.

If you are not in a hurry, then monorail and boat are definitely two nice ways to travel in WDW.

And as for the boat, you can either take one to CR as you mention to hop the monorail, or you can take the MK boat from Wilderness Lodge and hop on the monorail there too.  The only thing about the boat from WL to CR is you have to watch which direction is it coming from.  If it is coming from Fort Wilderness, then the next stop is Contemporary.  If it is coming from Contemporary, then you'll have to go to FW before getting to the CR which would be a bit of a lengthy trip.

It's nice to have options on how to get around WDW.  When we have a car we only use it from transportation from one resort to another since it usually involves an ADR and we don't want to allow for an hour or more in making a connection through a park or DTD.

Enjoy your planning...as Jimmy indicated, WL/VWL is a great place to wander around and enjoy the details of the resort.   Things such as animal tracks imprinted into the sidewalks around the resort as if a deer had crossed while the cement was drying (which actually might have happened).  

And I'll second Jimmy's comments...any chance to meet up with Rich & Di is worth making the time for!


----------



## jimmytammy

And Brett, I will second Grannys comments on transportation(meant to throw in my 2 cents worth before, sorry, old age, forgot)boat to CR and monorail to TTC then transfer to monorail to Epcot cool way to travel, but takes awhile.  Bus, even though it picks up at FW too, still faster, but when you are on it, sure seems slow.  We love catching boats around Bay Lake, traveling to FW or CR, as FW has great breakfast at Trails End, boat puts you real close, just a few steps away(also, a great trail about a mile in length will put you at TE too, plus horses are right at end, and you can see wildlife, esp. deer along this path, and they dont spook easy).  Or CR has a few nice choices in dining, in particular, Contempo Cafe has lots of variety for QS, and The Wave is worth the boat ride over for breakfast IMO, then a short walk to MK, to make a day of it.  

Sorry for all the excitement, I just get that way when I am talking WDW and my love for the Lodge


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> So I'm working on a few ADRs for our April trip and I guess that Be Our Guest Restaurant no longer does the lunch ADRs with the special link?  Of course, every lunch is sold out during our trip which is no big deal.   I didn't know they discontinued the "test".  Oh well.



Did you see that BOG is now doing breakfast?  Same setup as Lunch where it's a QS and not TS but maybe there's some times for that?  It's a tad pricey but then again, what isn't at BOG - or Disney for that matter!  The lunch is now reserved just like any reservation which seems so weird for a QS location.


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies, it seems these days I only get here on Saturday mornings to catch up!

*Eliza and Kathy- *thanks for your AK tips, I think we are definitely going to head over later in the day.  *Eliza, *we always used to visit in August when the boys were still in school, and I know what you mean about Africa hot!! We always said that too! Loved the Skyway throwback, we always rode that and I still miss it everyone time I look up at Rapunzels tower 

*Di- *we miss you by ONE day!  Although I dropped the ball and haven't booked airfare so I'm starting to wonder if I will have to take a second mortgage to pay for it! 
Happy Belated birthday INKHAHM


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Did you see that BOG is now doing breakfast?  Same setup as Lunch where it's a QS and not TS but maybe there's some times for that?  It's a tad pricey but then again, what isn't at BOG - or Disney for that matter!  The lunch is now reserved just like any reservation which seems so weird for a QS location.


Kathy...thanks for the information.  I didn't know BOG had breakfast but it makes total sense for Disney to milk as much out of that location as they can.  I'll look into it.  THANKS!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Oh my...... You guys (JT and Granny) and way too kind!  But we do enjoy meeting up with folks! 

Yes Brett, we'll be at VWL in October; 1-16. 

In regard to the ECV from the Lodge:  On the busses it's not a problem.  Please keep in mind that the smaller boats - of which VWL utilizes a lot- do not accommodate the ECV's.  We have seen too many disappointed/angry person denied.  They will call a larger boat to accommodate, but you will be waiting.......

My class is officially done.  Hopefully I can get back and 'in the loop'!  I've really missed you guys!

Our daughter will be accompanying me to a digi-weekend in Atlanta in July.  Can you believe that the airline wants to route us thru MCO to get to Ohio?  Well that simply won't do.  So.... I'm working on a day or 2 in WDW.  Unfortunately I'm nearly out of points   Must get creative.....

Good to be back!
Enjoy your week-end!


----------



## DiznyDi

OK, so I really messed up - all the excitement of being back, I guess - *Brett, we'll be there Oct 11-16 *

Corinne, really sad .....  I can appreciate the 2nd mortgage.  I am literally all out of points.....for 2015.....of which I've not received.....Dec use year.......


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Got home Sunday, and told Tammy that night I was so wishing we could turn the van around and head straight back down the road South to WDW
> I think listening to 3 or 4 of Lou Mongellos podcast didnt help the situation any.  We love those as it helps to keep focused on the prize.
> 
> Right now we are in planning phase for a stay in Late Feb.  We are going on a Fantasy cruise Mar. 5-12, and want to add about a week to WDW before.  Tammys mom is def. cruising but trying to figure whether she wants to go to WDW with us as well.  Sechem32 and Wfc4life are going as
> well on cruise(its going to be a blast, DCL will never be the same after this).  So with pts. we have and as yall well know, juggling to make future trips work, I am really hoping we are *finally, finally able to stay at VWL *after many many years(its been way too long).  The logistics are laid out in my mind.  Tammys mom has issues walking far and long, so a 2 bedroom VWL makes the most sense as far as navigating the halls(I will request near elevators)and getting to the amenities(RF, WCC, Mercantile, etc.).  We may head to a Braves game or 2 and she would be content hanging aroiund the resort til we get back, then head to a park, so this gives her options without walking a long way to the pool, or main Lodge.  We also considered OKW, but would have to know HH is the only option, AKL, but the chance of getting near lobby risky, and BLT, but again, getting to amenities may be a chore for her.
> 
> So, my question to yall, am I missing anything on any other resorts?


JT, VGF would be an excellent choice, as well.  Though it takes a couple of minutes to get to the main building, certainly an ECV would make it easy.  The DVC building isn't huge, so it's not far to or from an elevator.  AKL can be a haul, but there are multiple elevators and you can park near one if you get Kidani.  Naturally, VWL/WL combo would be the best bet.

Finally, I third the direct from Epcot via bus (or to Epcot) as it will be faster.  However, if you're not in a hurry, taking the longer method can be fun and allows you to drink in more of the Disney experience.  I might add (if I haven't already), the trails from VWL to FW are hugely enjoyable.  You can take the paved trail from the bus stop to FW or take the nature trail near the bike rental building and follow along the lake.  After a bit, the trail diverges right, and it will hook up to the paved path after a few minutes.  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## twinklebug

24 hours without a post here just will not do. Hmm... _(fishing through old forgotten folders)_ ... got it


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> 24 hours without a post here just will not do. Hmm... _(fishing through old forgotten folders)_ ... got it
> 
> View attachment 83792


Love the pic. . .surely need to get to VWL soon!


----------



## prune1977

Hi all, WL is the first ever disney resort we've stayed at and DW and I favorite resort, since we became members been looking forward to staying here again. ? is their a 2bd view that's better than the others or are they all pretty much the same? Will be traveling with myself, DW, DS 10, DD 8 and DS 5. Also do all the upper levels room have a balcony? Thanks for your help.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies prune1977!!!!
Glad you love VWL, we here are sort of partial to it too 
To answer your questions, we stayed in a 2 bed once there in a corner room near the elevators.  It was great, very roomy.  It had 3 balconies.  View allowed us to see the pool and lake.   All 2 beds have a balcony.


----------



## prune1977

Thanks for the welcome, we've stayed at several other resorts as you can see but we every time we walk into WL it's like we're home again and in amazement.  Thanks for the help, that's good to know.


----------



## twinklebug

If I'm not mistaken, the only room in the villas without a balcony or patio would be the dedicated studio on the second floor closest to the pool. All other units have at least one sliding door and balcony/patio. 

I stayed one of those corner units JT is talking about once. I loved all that space but we were on the top floor so the dormers fell over the bedroom porch and it was filled with dead bugs and spiders, and my vertigo kept me from enjoying the open air balcony. LOL. From then on I've been asking for "low floor"


----------



## sleepydog25

prune1977 said:


> Hi all, WL is the first ever disney resort we've stayed at and DW and I favorite resort, since we became members been looking forward to staying here again. ? is their a 2bd view that's better than the others or are they all pretty much the same? Will be traveling with myself, DW, DS 10, DD 8 and DS 5. Also do all the upper levels room have a balcony? Thanks for your help.


Yep, they're all pretty much the same, but that's a good thing!  As the others said, the corner rooms that overlook the courtyard area and the pool have unique views, but as they're are only a few of them, snagging one is a long shot.  As suggested by *twinklebug*, the top floor (5th) has balconies but are dormer-style and enclosed, meaning you have to stand up to see over them.  Anything lakeside, floors 2-4, is good and lakeside is also preferable.  And, welcome aboard!  Always glad to have new folks join in our merry band of Groupies!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Brett . . . .*

Granny did a fine job of transportation options for VWL.  But I will always recommend "The Boats".

DiznyDi & I love having a Lake Side Room (ask for an odd numbered room, that always seems to work where a request for Lake Side is often ignored) not for the view (all side are basically tree views) but so we can hear the boat horns in the morning - a call to the day!  And of course there is the water parade serenade at 9:30 every night!

But the boats are our favorite!  They might not be the fastest or most direct, but they offer a more relaxed way of transportation and seem to add a small respite during the day that no other transportation can offer.  They generally are not crowded, and MANY times DiznyDi and I have experienced the boat to VWL from MK as a private yacht; in the middle of the day there are few if any riders!  We love them. 

And yes we would take the boat to the MK for the monorail to the transportation center for the monorail to Epcot; just a nice transportation option that we enjoy since we are never really ever in a hurry to get anywhere.

Sometimes as we pass by Timberline Drive we wonder why they don't make a swing into the Lodge coming from Epcot.  I know the rail is on the wrong side to make the sweep, but reversing the route certainly could make that possible.  Hey, maybe the Groupies could start a movement, a vision, a focus for all; get a petition campaign going - WE NEED MONORAIL ACCESS! . . . . . . . . . or not. (May just bring in the finger printers and make the our lobby crowded. oh, well . . another point in history that could have been, but just didn't)


----------



## brettcw23

Dizny Dad said:


> *Brett . . . .*
> 
> Granny did a fine job of transportation options for VWL.  But I will always recommend "The Boats".
> 
> DiznyDi & I love having a Lake Side Room (ask for an odd numbered room, that always seems to work where a request for Lake Side is often ignored) not for the view (all side are basically tree views) but so we can hear the boat horns in the morning - a call to the day!  And of course there is the water parade serenade at 9:30 every night!
> 
> But the boats are our favorite!  They might not be the fastest or most direct, but they offer a more relaxed way of transportation and seem to add a small respite during the day that no other transportation can offer.  They generally are not crowded, and MANY times DiznyDi and I have experienced the boat to VWL from MK as a private yacht; in the middle of the day there are few if any riders!  We love them.
> 
> And yes we would take the boat to the MK for the monorail to the transportation center for the monorail to Epcot; just a nice transportation option that we enjoy since we are never really ever in a hurry to get anywhere.
> 
> Sometimes as we pass by Timberline Drive we wonder why they don't make a swing into the Lodge coming from Epcot.  I know the rail is on the wrong side to make the sweep, but reversing the route certainly could make that possible.  Hey, maybe the Groupies could start a movement, a vision, a focus for all; get a petition campaign going - WE NEED MONORAIL ACCESS! . . . . . . . . . or not. (May just bring in the finger printers and make the our lobby crowded. oh, well . . another point in history that could have been, but just didn't)



Yep. I feel pretty good about my transportation knowledge from VWL. We generally choose the quickest option but we do take time to ride the boats b\c my kiddos do enjoy them (as do the DW and I on occasion.)

Since becoming DVC members back in 2011, we have changed our approach. We used to try and cram in as much as possible and beat ourselves into submission.  We now take our time. We still do a lot of rope drop but our schedule is FAR LESS hectic. Last year our oldest DD wasn't feeling so hot around mid morning at DHS. We headed back to BLT and enjoyed just chilling at the resort. We def enjoy the niche opportunities that are presented at the resorts. Some times we hang out at Community Hall, watch the movies outside, enjoy some marshmallows over the fire, etc.

I do love the monorail. I truthfully never looked at how long the trips on the monorail took us, but I find them and the boats to be far less stressful. Being a 40 year old dad, I almost always find myself relinquishing my seat to a lady or elderly gentleman. Packing the buses like sardines can take a mental and physical toll! 

Let me know when you get that monorail\VWL petition started.


----------



## eliza61

brettcw23 said:


> Yep. I feel pretty good about my transportation knowledge from VWL. We generally choose the quickest option but we do take time to ride the boats b\c my kiddos do enjoy them (as do the DW and I on occasion.)
> 
> 
> *Let me know when you get that monorail\VWL petition started.*



First and foremost Brett,  

Welcome to the group.  I apologize for being late to the howdy, whew, they actually want me to do something at work these days.  LOL

Now who are you evil people who want to bring the monorail to the lodge???   

I am so resistant to change with the lodge.  I love the boat ride so I'm going to have to do a jedi mind trick on anyone who wants to change it.    You know the scene where luke goes to rescue Han solo from Jabba the hut and he hypnotizes the guy at the front door.

repeat after me,,  You like the lodge just like it is
you never want a monorail stop there....


----------



## twinklebug

I'm standing by Eliza. No monorail at WL!!! Now, what WL could use is a steam train that can loop down to EPCOT and back through the outer rim of the campground, then back to WL. 
Along these lines, I've felt AK lodge is sorely missing options, and a themed Safari vehicle (an upgraded bus in an AK wrap that also plays select loops from the jungle cruise waiting queue) would be appropriate for bringing guests to/from AK at that resort.

While we're on transportation:Here's a little bit of trivia I learned from a boat skipper: The boat crews on Bay Lake and Seven Seas Lagoon are paid at a much higher rate than those operating on the waterways of the EPCOT resorts. Reason being is classification. At WL, our boats are considered "transportation" whereas the the EPCOT resort area where the boats are classified as "attractions" and allows Disney to pay much lower rates. Just food for thought for those who are planning on retiring to Disney and becoming a boat Skipper


----------



## twinklebug

I'm going to jump the gun here a little bit and shout out an early
* Happy Birthday Horselover!* ​
May the snow be melting away and dreams of WL fill the day


----------



## Dizny Dad

twinklebug said:


> I'm standing by Eliza. No monorail at WL!!! Now, what WL could use is a steam train that can loop down to EPCOT and back through the outer rim of the campground, then back to WL.  . . . . . . . . .



Yeah, I'm in with that . .a STEAM TRAIN that loops from VWL to Epcot.  Oh, I love it!  OK, let's get that petition going . . Maybe Brett can lead the way since he is young (smile Brett; comments like that will come far and few between in the coming years).


----------



## brettcw23

I would def be down for a steam train! That is a most excellent idea.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Horselover!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

I am "all aboard"
 for a train to Epcot from WL

And I second DiznyDads nomination for Brett to "get this thing rolling"  All those in favor, say aye

Brett, we too were going like mad, even as owners.  We bought in 2001, and our 1st trip as owners was a mess.  Dec., cold, rainy and us going like mad into the parks made for a less than stellar trip.  We were questioning our purchase.  Then magic happened.  Our next DVC trip, Tammys mom went with us, we got that 2 bedroom on the corner of VWL, we slowed down, and it hit, we realized we could slow down, soak it in, really enjoy our vacation.  And we have done so since, with at least 30 trips since that time.


----------



## Granny

_* Happy Birthday Horselover!!!  *_


----------



## Granny

And I agree that we don't need a monorail whooshing in and out of our peaceful home of WL.  I wouldn't mind some sort of pedestrian bridge over (or under?) the canal connecting Bay Lake and Seven Seas Lagoon that would let us walk to CR and MK, but no idea what that would look like since the boats have to make their way through.  We don't mind walking, but then again we always enjoy the boat rides to both locations.


----------



## Dizny Dad

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JULIE!


----------



## Kathymford

I, too, vote for no monorail. I love my boat to MK. It's my favorite park anyway. After all, I am a


----------



## prune1977

I too vote for no monorail. If we need a monorail just enjoy the peaceful boat ride from WL to BLT then hop on it. But lets not disturb the peacefulness of VWL.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> _* Happy Birthday Horselover!!!  *_


I agree (just too lazy to do my own graphics ).  Hope it was/is a great one!!!

Monorail vote:  no.  Of course, *luv* would tell you I'm quite resistant to change when it comes to the World, in general, and the Lodge, in particular.


----------



## eliza61

*Happy Birthday Julie. *


----------



## DiznyDi

Wishing Julie a most spectacular birthday!  *Happy Birthday!*


----------



## MiaSRN62

<<<I agree with Sleepy that VWL transportation is pretty good,>>>>
Brett, for me, the absolute splendor of this resort makes up for the lack of "proximity" to the parks as some other resorts have. I myself own at BLT (and can REALLY say I LOVE the ability to walk 10 min from the MK to my room......and the convenience of TOWL for fireworks).....and I also own AKV which is pretty far from most parks. I wish I owned at VWL but if I add on, I would probably choose a resort that gets me the most years at this point? But who knows. If we find a nice enough contract for VWL I could see us going that direction. We love the boat ride from the WL to the MK. Just gorgeous at sunrise and sunset.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy birthday Julie!!! Couldn't resist to post this pic of Julie, Christopher and I taken in late January of this year when we all were lucky enough to meet up in Epcot. I snazz'd the pic up in honor of your birthday Julie!!! Happy day to ya!


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday, Horselover!!!
Have a great one.


----------



## benjyt

Good afternoon, everyone! We're among the non-DVC lovers of the VWL and the Lodge.  My wife and I visited the WL in December of 2002, a few months before the birth of our DS.  We had a room at the end of one of the wings - a situation that my DW still reminds me of, since she had to make the looooong walk from the elevators while pregnant...

We've been fortunate to visit WDW often, usually annually, as we've had kids and they've grown older.  We decided to skip last year, and all of us are ready to get back!  We chose to stay off-site a couple of times at WBC - a nice property, and very affordable, but nothing like staying on-site.  For our last visit in December 2013, I talked the family into renting a RV and staying at Fort Wilderness.  The kids and I really enjoyed it - my wife, not so much...

The FW stay was our way of trying to get closer to the WL experience, both literally and figuratively.  However, it just wasn't the same.  During that trip, we all promised that the next time we visit WDW, we have to stay at the Wilderness Lodge again!

We're tentatively planning to visit in October, during the kids' Fall Break.  We have one in 6th grade, another in 3rd, so missing school time isn't a good option for us.  The timing isn't bad - early enough in October to benefit from warmer temperatures, but not so close to Halloween that crowds are too big. We've visited often in October, which we enjoy, but not quite as much as the Christmas Holiday season.  We're planning to rent DVC points, but our first choice, a VWL Studio, isn't available.  We're pondering other options now - a 1 BR Villa, which is very expensive for our budget, or perhaps another DVC studio or off-site.  I know we need to make our accommodations plans soon.  We also are spending a lot of time with my mother, who is battling a severe medical condition right now that may delay our trip.

Regardless, there is something warm and soothing about thinking of VWL, our memories there, and the possibilities of returning soon.  I'll spend a lot of time on this thread over the next several days as I spend time with Mom, and will get a lot of comfort here.  Thanks for letting me join the group.


----------



## Granny

benjyt said:


> We're tentatively planning to visit in October, during the kids' Fall Break.  We have one in 6th grade, another in 3rd, so missing school time isn't a good option for us.  The timing isn't bad - early enough in October to benefit from warmer temperatures, but not so close to Halloween that crowds are too big. We've visited often in October, which we enjoy, but not quite as much as the Christmas Holiday season.  We're planning to rent DVC points, but our first choice, a VWL Studio, isn't available.  We're pondering other options now - a 1 BR Villa, which is very expensive for our budget, or perhaps another DVC studio or off-site.  I know we need to make our accommodations plans soon.  We also are spending a lot of time with my mother, who is battling a severe medical condition right now that may delay our trip.
> 
> Regardless, there is something warm and soothing about thinking of VWL, our memories there, and the possibilities of returning soon.  I'll spend a lot of time on this thread over the next several days as I spend time with Mom, and will get a lot of comfort here.  Thanks for letting me join the group.




*benjyt*....Welcome to the VWL Groupies thread! 

First of all, prayers and best wishes for your mother and your family as you deal with her medical condition.

As for October...it is a great time to visit WDW.  The only thing that is making it challenging for you is that your trip will be during the Food & Wine Festival, which has proven to be a DVC member favorite.  Traditionally, DVC accommodations are hard to get during this time of the year.  Studios tend to be the very first type of accommodation to be fully booked for the reason you cite...points per night are very attractive.  You are now within the 7 month window for booking your trip so that means that any DVC member can book any resort for that time period without having to own points there.  That just makes it that much harder to book.

I just looked at the resort availability tool and see that only Saratoga Springs Resort has a lot of dates open during October.  That is one option, or of course off-site is another one where you can get some really nice accommodations for much less.

Good luck to you in your planning, and feel free to hang around here as long as you like!


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday Julie!!!! Hope you had a great day!*


----------



## Corinne

Well, I booked our airfare today....more than I have ever paid! 
But On a positive note, the flight down was much cheaper the day before so we decided to go a day early!

*Di-* I think we wil still miss each other unless you are leaving late? Right now I could only get Saratoga, but hoping our waitlist comes through for the BCV!


----------



## MiaSRN62

twinklebug said:


> I'm standing by Eliza. No monorail at WL!!! Now, what WL could use is a steam train that can loop down to EPCOT and back through the outer rim of the campground, then back to WL.
> Along these lines, I've felt AK lodge is sorely missing options, and a themed Safari vehicle (an upgraded bus in an AK wrap that also plays select loops from the jungle cruise waiting queue) would be appropriate for bringing guests to/from AK at that resort.
> 
> While we're on transportation:Here's a little bit of trivia I learned from a boat skipper: The boat crews on Bay Lake and Seven Seas Lagoon are paid at a much higher rate than those operating on the waterways of the EPCOT resorts. Reason being is classification. At WL, our boats are considered "transportation" whereas the the EPCOT resort area where the boats are classified as "attractions" and allows Disney to pay much lower rates. Just food for thought for those who are planning on retiring to Disney and becoming a boat Skipper


Very cool idea on the steam train! That would be awesome Twinklebug. And thanks for the info on the differences in the boat transportation/attraction classification. Never would have thought.


----------



## MiaSRN62

benjyt said:


> We also are spending a lot of time with my mother, who is battling a severe medical condition right now that may delay our trip.


Very sorry to hear this *benjyt*. Sending prayers and wishes that your mother will be ok. 
We look forward to hearing about your plans. I think nearly every WDW/DVC resort has rooms that require LONG walks to main areas. I've stayed in every WDW resort except GF and Poly. Some rooms I felt I had to pack a lunch for to make it to the lobby


----------



## MiaSRN62

Corinne said:


> Well, I booked our airfare today....more than I have ever paid!
> But On a positive note, the flight down was much cheaper the day before so we decided to go a day early!
> 
> *Di-* I think we wil still miss each other unless you are leaving late? Right now I could only get Saratoga, but hoping our waitlist comes through for the BCV!


Whooo hooo *Corinne*!  When do you arrive at SSR? Wonder why the fare is so high? Booking too close to the date maybe?? Keep us posted on your plans! I am still on a leave-of-absence from my work for required eye surgery. Should be back to work by mid April. This break however is giving me a bit of time to catch up with the DIS (though it's a bit tough to see clearly sometimes).


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Julie!*


I have to be a contrary vote on the monorail.  I think it would be great!  I'm not quite as entranced with it as I used to be but I do still like it as a transportation option.  But I love train stations and would want the station to be themed as a grand, old west style - ala Frontierland.  Keep it dark kind of like the Poly station and the monorail might blend a bit.  OR - build one way glass screens that have a sort of projection or western scenes to "hide" the monorail from those at the station and just have openings at the door areas.  A half wood wall would also work to mask the "newness" of the monorail - maybe with some old national park or western themed travel posters on it.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday LeslieLou!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies benjyt!!!!
You met the main requirement to be in this group, you love the Lodge

Prayers for your Mom and you folks as well.  WDW and DVC make sharing with family special and its great that you are able to take your Mom with you.  I love DVC for allowing the space for that to happen.

SSR as Granny mentioned is a great resort.  Its big, but has a lot of amenities and great things to offer.  If it is your only option, go for it I say.  DiznyDi gave us good insight to an area to ask for, and we were able to get that, The Grandstand,  Its quiet there, with a pool, nearby.  Not too far a walk to main area. If you have a car, big plus there.

Good luck in whatever you decide!


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Morning Groupies!

*WELCOME benjyt!* So nice to have you here!  I too hope your mother is able to resolve her health issues and the family can enjoy a magical vacation.  Saratoga Springs is our 2nd favorite resort - trailing closely behind VWL .  We enjoy the openness and the bright airy feel.  The Artists Pallette - their counter service restaurant - is excellent, but does get busy/crowded during peak times.  We like the walk to Downtown Disney or the boat over.  Either is very pleasurable.  You don't generally wait too long for a bus, but there are 5 stops within the resort.  You could be on the bus for 15 minutes before you ever leave the resort so plan accordingly if you have a reservation to meet.

*Corinne*, we leave on the 16th.  We do have a later flight but will still be leaving the Lodge around 4:30.  Traditionally we spend our last day at MK.  Usually sitting at the train station and watching all the activity on Main St.

*Maria*, it's so nice to see you here!  I know you've been really busy. Is your school finished now?  I hope you take time to rest and relax and let your body heal.  

*Wishing LeslieLou a very Happy Birthday!*
Enjoy your weekend!  DDad and I are off to Cleveland for the Quilt Expo.  He found my birthday present there last year.  I wonder what this year will bring.....


----------



## twinklebug

Happy Birthday LeslieLou!


----------



## horselover

eliza61 said:


> repeat after me,,  You like the lodge just like it is
> you never want a monorail stop there....



I like the lodge just like it is.  I never want a monorail to stop there.



Dizny Dad said:


> Yeah, I'm in with that . .a STEAM TRAIN that loops from VWL to Epcot.  Oh, I love it!  OK, let's get that petition going . . Maybe Brett can lead the way since he is young (smile Brett; comments like that will come far and few between in the coming years).



I do like this idea!



twinklebug said:


> I'm going to jump the gun here a little bit and shout out an early
> * Happy Birthday Horselover!* ​
> May the snow be melting away and dreams of WL fill the day






jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday Horselover!!!!





Granny said:


> _* Happy Birthday Horselover!!!  *_





Dizny Dad said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JULIE!





sleepydog25 said:


> I agree (just too lazy to do my own graphics ).  Hope it was/is a great one!!!
> 
> Monorail vote:  no.  Of course, *luv* would tell you I'm quite resistant to change when it comes to the World, in general, and the Lodge, in particular.





eliza61 said:


> *Happy Birthday Julie. *





DiznyDi said:


> Wishing Julie a most spectacular birthday!  *Happy Birthday!*





MiaSRN62 said:


> Happy birthday Julie!!! Couldn't resist to post this pic of Julie, Christopher and I taken in late January of this year when we all were lucky enough to meet up in Epcot. I snazz'd the pic up in honor of your birthday Julie!!! Happy day to ya!





Corinne said:


> *Happy Birthday Julie!!!! Hope you had a great day!*





KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Birthday Julie!*



Thanks all for the birthday wishes!

Maria - can you post that picture on FB & tag Christopher?  That's hysterical!  Love it!  



DiznyDi said:


> *Corinne*, we leave on the 16th.  We do have a later flight but will still be leaving the Lodge around 4:30.  Traditionally we spend our last day at MK.  Usually sitting at the train station and watching all the activity on Main St.



We're going to overlap again?   That would be wonderful!  Somehow I missed you had a May trip planned.  I'm there 13-17 at BCV.


----------



## MiaSRN62

DiznyDi said:


> Good Morning Groupies!
> 
> 
> *Maria*, it's so nice to see you here!  I know you've been really busy. Is your school finished now?  I hope you take time to rest and relax and let your body heal.
> ...



Hi Di.....
No, I am on a possibly 6-7 week leave of absence from work because I've need eye surgeries (3 to be exact). I am still in the middle of Spring semester which ends May 1. I am enjoying the time away from work but not necessarily in this way. LOL  I am getting to check the DIS more often which is always good* *


----------



## MiaSRN62

Yes I will tag it on Facebook *Julie*! Glad you liked it!!!!

And HAPPY BIRTHDAY LeslieLou!!!!


----------



## Corinne

MiaSRN62 said:


> Whooo hooo *Corinne*!  When do you arrive at SSR? Wonder why the fare is so high? Booking too close to the date maybe?? Keep us posted on your plans! I am still on a leave-of-absence from my work for required eye surgery. Should be back to work by mid April. This break however is giving me a bit of time to catch up with the DIS (though it's a bit tough to see clearly sometimes).



Lol, yes, *Maria! *I totally waited too long.....not like me at al! Hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thank you *Corinne*!!!! Better late than never!


----------



## brettcw23

Happy Friday, peeps! OK, it seem the nays have the vote regarding the monorail. I sent an e-mail to Bob Iger and Ken Potrock about this and the potential for a steam train. 

My fam and I are rapidly approaching the 180 day mark and are reviewing and refining our dining list at this juncture. We have already unanimously voted on both Whispering Canyon (mostly for our 7 yo DD) and Artist Point.

Also, I'm sure someone here can answer this one with some certainty...do most of the 2BR villas have 2 queens in the 2nd bedroom? Since we are likely to have my DW dad\stepmom on this trip, and FIL doesn't sleep well, we wanted to let them take the BR with the King and then we'll have DDs sleep in our BR. We were cautiously optimistic our kiddos would get to sleep in a real bed rather than a sleeper sofa. I assure you though that no one will lose any sleep (pun intended) over the sleeper sofa.


----------



## twokats

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LeslieLou!!!!

Hope it is the best.


----------



## jimmytammy

All excited this AMPlanning on calling DVC this AM for a pre cruise 2 bed stay at VWL.  Ts mom is supposed to let her know if she plans to go to WDW before cruise this AM.  Uber excited as its been _forever_ since we have stayed at our beloved home


----------



## sleepydog25

brettcw23 said:


> Happy Friday, peeps! OK, it seem the nays have the vote regarding the monorail. I sent an e-mail to Bob Iger and Ken Potrock about this and the potential for a steam train.
> 
> My fam and I are rapidly approaching the 180 day mark and are reviewing and refining our dining list at this juncture. We have already unanimously voted on both Whispering Canyon (mostly for our 7 yo DD) and Artist Point.
> 
> Also, I'm sure someone here can answer this one with some certainty...do most of the 2BR villas have 2 queens in the 2nd bedroom? Since we are likely to have my DW dad\stepmom on this trip, and FIL doesn't sleep well, we wanted to let them take the BR with the King and then we'll have DDs sleep in our BR. We were cautiously optimistic our kiddos would get to sleep in a real bed rather than a sleeper sofa. I assure you though that no one will lose any sleep (pun intended) over the sleeper sofa.


I do vote "Aye!" for the steam train, but don't mess up my nature trail to FW.    As for the 2BRs, only the dedicated ones have the two queens in the second bedroom.  The 2BRs that have a lock-off will only have a queen and the sofa bed.  Now, I don't know the number of dedicated 2BRs vs 2BRs w/lock-offs, so I can't tell you the odds of one over the other.  I suspect someone will know.


----------



## benjyt

Good morning, everyone!  We're likely to make some decisions this weekend about an October trip to WDW.  There will be four of us - me, DW, and two kids (12 and 9).  As I mentioned before, we tried to rent points for a VWL studio for early October, but no availability.  We may still have a chance to get a 1BR at VWL, but not sure our travel budget can take it. As an alternative, I'm considering a Wyndham Bonnet Creek stay.  We've stayed at WBC twice before - it's a nice timeshare, plenty of space, and a very reasonable cost, but nothing like staying onsite.  However, we could add at least one or two days to our stay and still save a good bit of $$.  Any thoughts would be appreciated.  In the end, I know it will be determined by what we want to experience and what we're willing to spend...


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> I do vote "Aye!" for the steam train, but don't mess up my nature trail to FW.    As for the 2BRs, only the dedicated ones have the two queens in the second bedroom.  The 2BRs that have a lock-off will only have a queen and the sofa bed.  Now, I don't know the number of dedicated 2BRs vs 2BRs w/lock-offs, so I can't tell you the odds of one over the other.  I suspect someone will know.



There are 44 dedicated 2BR villas at VWL.  There are 45 lock-off 2BR villas at VWL.  When booking, be sure to ask for the one you want.  MS will always book the dedicated ones first since that leaves more flexibility for 1BR & Studio bookings.


----------



## Granny

benjyt said:


> Good morning, everyone!  We're likely to make some decisions this weekend about an October trip to WDW.  There will be four of us - me, DW, and two kids (12 and 9).  As I mentioned before, we tried to rent points for a VWL studio for early October, but no availability.  We may still have a chance to get a 1BR at VWL, but not sure our travel budget can take it. As an alternative, I'm considering a Wyndham Bonnet Creek stay.  We've stayed at WBC twice before - it's a nice timeshare, plenty of space, and a very reasonable cost, but nothing like staying onsite.  However, we could add at least one or two days to our stay and still save a good bit of $$.  Any thoughts would be appreciated.  In the end, I know it will be determined by what we want to experience and what we're willing to spend...



I think that this depends on a lot of things.  Personally, we love the immersion in all things Disney during our trips which is why we paid the premium to stay on-site.  We did some off-site stays when the kids were younger and they were great, but a car is a must in that case.  By all accounts Bonnet Creek is a very nice resort, and I thought they had shuttles there to Downtown Disney so you could use WDW transportation to get around?  And adding a day or two to the stay is pretty important.

If you've ruled out SSR studio as an option then I would think WBC would be a good fall back.  It's all about creating memories, and at the end of the day where you stay won't be as important as the time you spend together.  Good luck.


----------



## brettcw23

sleepydog25 said:


> As for the 2BRs, only the dedicated ones have the two queens in the second bedroom.  The 2BRs that have a lock-off will only have a queen and the sofa bed.  Now, I don't know the number of dedicated 2BRs vs 2BRs w/lock-offs, so I can't tell you the odds of one over the other.  I suspect someone will know.





Granny said:


> There are 44 dedicated 2BR villas at VWL.  There are 45 lock-off 2BR villas at VWL.  When booking, be sure to ask for the one you want.  MS will always book the dedicated ones first since that leaves more flexibility for 1BR & Studio bookings.



Terrific info! Thank you @sleepydog25 and @Granny
I'll make sure to note it on the requests. If we get it, bonus. If not, it's far from being the end of the world! #DVCProblems

I'm kind of excited about the nature trails. I'm a jogger and I'd love to run in the "wilderness" at WDW. nd I know my MIL would LOVE it for her walks.


----------



## Corinne

DiznyDi said:


> *Corinne*, we leave on the 16th.  We do have a later flight but will still be leaving the Lodge around 4:30.  Traditionally we spend our last day at MK.  Usually sitting at the train station and watching all the activity on Main St.



*Di-*I'm officially confused! I thought your last day is May 9th? Our dates are now May 9-15.


----------



## Granny

brettcw23 said:


> Terrific info! Thank you @sleepydog25 and @Granny
> I'll make sure to note it on the requests. If we get it, bonus. If not, it's far from being the end of the world! #DVCProblems
> 
> I'm kind of excited about the nature trails. I'm a jogger and I'd love to run in the "wilderness" at WDW. nd I know my MIL would LOVE it for her walks.


Once you get your reservation, dedicated or lock-off isn't a request.  I remember my reservation confirmations including the words "Dedicated 2BR Villa" the last few times we've stayed there.  So I think that once they designate a reservation that way, it is pretty sure to end up that way...though Disney of course will always reserve the option to change if it benefits them.  Still, I think you should be in good shape if the reservation says "dedicated".  

And the walk to/from Fort Wilderness really is a hidden gem for that area.  If you walk to FW and don't want to walk back you can always go hop a boat that will take you back to WL.

Enjoy!


----------



## jimmytammy

Just got home from a pre-deployment ceremony and hit the phone before DVC closed...sorry folks, just cant contain the excitement, we are finally, finally going to be back at the Lodge after all this time!!!!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Just got home from a pre-deployment ceremony and hit the phone before DVC closed...sorry folks, just cant contain the excitement, we are finally, finally going to be back at the Lodge after all this time!!!!


Hooray!  I can't think of anything less needing of an apology

We went ahead and switched out our September trip to VWL too.  Like you, we have been far too long away from our beloved home.


----------



## twokats

Jimmy and Granny, congrats on finally getting back home.  Right now Kati and I can't figure out a way to get there before the end of 2016.  We have a cruise in Dec '15 (when we would have been there), January '16 and now one in May '16.  That pretty well cleans out our vacation budget and account and I still haven't told my boss how many vacation days I am going to be gone in those 5 1/2 months!!!

Sleepy, sending you a pm to update my latest cruise info.


----------



## brettcw23

Granny said:


> Once you get your reservation, dedicated or lock-off isn't a request.  I remember my reservation confirmations including the words "Dedicated 2BR Villa" the last few times we've stayed there.  So I think that once they designate a reservation that way, it is pretty sure to end up that way...though Disney of course will always reserve the option to change if it benefits them.  Still, I think you should be in good shape if the reservation says "dedicated".
> 
> And the walk to/from Fort Wilderness really is a hidden gem for that area.  If you walk to FW and don't want to walk back you can always go hop a boat that will take you back to WL.
> 
> Enjoy!


Well, I was hoping at the online check-in I could note it or even call Member Services to make the request. Looking at my current notifications, this is what I have.

From the DVC site:


From my e-mail confirmation:


----------



## Granny

Brett...I would go ahead and call MS to make the request.  I think they will be able to tell right away which villa type you have.  Since I don't see "dedicated" on the reservation, I'm thinking it may be a lock-off.  To my knowledge, on line check in doesn't have any "write in request" areas.  Good luck!


----------



## sleepydog25

brettcw23 said:


> Terrific info! Thank you @sleepydog25 and @Granny
> I'll make sure to note it on the requests. If we get it, bonus. If not, it's far from being the end of the world! #DVCProblems
> 
> I'm kind of excited about the nature trails. I'm a jogger and I'd love to run in the "wilderness" at WDW. nd I know my MIL would LOVE it for her walks.


I love the trails to FW, especially the dirt one.  Although it diverges to the right after about 1/3 of a mile, I continue to run straight, paralleling the lake, and wind up going through the CM parking lot at FW.  No one has ever told me to not to do so.  

*twokats*:  Gotcha covered!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey sleepy, I heard there are black panthers in the woodsy areas in and around WDW, so it leaves me wondering, can a 2 legged "dog" outrun a 4 legged cat??

I guess if Luv reports you missing around the Lodge area, we may have our answer
Just giving you a hard time(but watch out for those pesky CMs who are picky about their parking area)


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Hey sleepy, I heard there are black panthers in the woodsy areas in and around WDW, so it leaves me wondering, can a 2 legged "dog" outrun a 4 legged cat??
> 
> I guess if Luv reports you missing around the Lodge area, we may have our answer
> Just giving you a hard time(but watch out for those pesky CMs who are picky about their parking area)


I'm reminded of the advice I received during my initial in-briefing at Elmendorf AFB in Anchorage, Alaska:  one mustn't be the fastest runner to get away from a grizzly, only faster than the slowest person in the group.  I've run right by CMs in the parking area without a comment, so until they tell me to stop. . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy, those are good words to live by, or run byjust dont be like this guy


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> I'm reminded of the advice I received during my initial in-briefing at Elmendorf AFB in Anchorage, Alaska:  one mustn't be the fastest runner to get away from a grizzly, only faster than the slowest person in the group.  I've run right by CMs in the parking area without a comment, so until they tell me to stop. . .



Cats love active prey. Run!!!  j/k

From http://www.fws.gov/floridapanther/panther_faq.html:
There are no known attacks on humans from the Florida panther. ( I don't think you have anything to worry about.)
They prefer white tail deer. They also eat armadillo, wild hog, raccoon, and the occasional alligator! (yum?)


----------



## twinklebug

I was reading on another forum that Disney has filed a permit for a work trailer to be on WL property through to the very end of 2017.  Sounds like DVC conversions are planned to begin. Here's the *permit*


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> Cats love active prey. Run!!!  j/k
> 
> From http://www.fws.gov/floridapanther/panther_faq.html:
> There are no known attacks on humans from the Florida panther. ( I don't think you have anything to worry about.)
> They prefer white tail deer. They also eat armadillo, wild hog, raccoon, and the occasional alligator! (yum?)


Doesn't look as though they roam near Disney, either.  Whew.


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> I was reading on another forum that Disney has filed a permit for a work trailer to be on WL property through to the very end of 2017.  Sounds like DVC conversions are planned to begin. Here's the *permit*


Couldn't get your link to open, but here's a link to another thread on the DIS where the discussion is ongoing and is very informative:  http://www.disboards.com/threads/ne...illas-information-thread-2015.3372315/page-42


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

brettcw23 said:


> Well, I was hoping at the online check-in I could note it or even call Member Services to make the request. Looking at my current notifications, this is what I have.
> 
> From the DVC site:
> View attachment 84835
> 
> From my e-mail confirmation:
> View attachment 84836



That is a dedicated 2 bedroom so unless one unexpectedly goes out of service you'll have 2 real beds in the second bedroom.     If it's a lock off which has a queen and a double sleeper sofa in it would say "2 Bedroom Lock off villa."


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . . . .And the walk to/from Fort Wilderness really is a hidden gem for that area.  If you walk to FW and don't want to walk back you can always go hop a boat that will take you back to WL. . . . . . . . .





jimmytammy said:


> . . . . .  I heard there are black panthers in the woodsy areas in and around WDW, . . . . . . . .



*Granny* - You are so right!  the walking trail from VWL to FW is a hidden Gem!  DiznyDi & I love the early morning walks (~7:30) to FW.  There is always wildlife to experience.  There certainly are always dear that are so close you could almost touch them; once DiznyDi & I counted 23 deer on one walk.  There was also the Bob-Cat that ran across the trail right in front of us that startled us as we had no idea Florida had any of those (Wow *Jimmy*, glad it wasn't a Panther - Geeze Louise).  But be sure to keep your eyes peeled for the biggest danger when on the trail; every morning the street sweeper makes its way along the path (Disney has it all covered!)  I have a picture somewhere of it on the path; but like so many things, I just can't put my fingers on it: so many Disney Trips, so many photos to run through.  I'll keep looking and post it where found.


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> *Granny* - You are so right!  the walking trail from VWL to FW is a hidden Gem!  DiznyDi & I love the early morning walks (~7:30) to FW.  There is always wildlife to experience.  There certainly are always dear that are so close you could almost touch them; once DiznyDi & I counted 23 deer on one walk.  There was also the Bob-Cat that ran across the trail right in front of us that startled us as we had no idea Florida had any of those (Wow *Jimmy*, glad it wasn't a Panther - Geeze Louise).  But be sure to keep your eyes peeled for the biggest danger when on the trail; every morning the street sweeper makes its way along the path (Disney has it all covered!)  I have a picture somewhere of it on the path; but like so many things, I just can't put my fingers on it: so many Disney Trips, so many photos to run through.  I'll keep looking and post it where found.


I love the wildlife, too.  I've seen deer (lots of them, though not 23 at once), turtles, all manners of varmints (rabbits, mice, etc.), and my all-time favorite, a hawk sitting on the ground with prey in its talons.  I got within 10 feet before it winged away.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> I love the wildlife, too.  I've seen deer (lots of them, though not 23 at once), turtles, all manners of varmints (rabbits, mice, etc.), and my all-time favorite, a hawk sitting on the ground with prey in its talons.  I got within 10 feet before it winged away.


Okay, I have to be honest.  In my many walks along the trail (both the one by the lake that Sleepy prefers and the paved path), I've only been able to spot one deer.  No hawks, no turtles, but lots of rabbits.  Not sure my eyes are good enough to spot mice unless they are crossing the path!  

Maybe it's because I don't tend to go on the walk until 8 or 9 a.m. in the morning?  Still, I really enjoy the walk, the serenity and the immersion in nature.


----------



## jimmytammy

Speaking of wildlife along the path, we encountered 3 deer one morning that we could have touched by just stepping off the path.  They didnt spook easy, as they meandered around, it was so cool.  Another close encounter wildlife spotting was actually at the Lodge.  We were on the walk back from the main lodge to the villas once pretty late, and an armadillo was meandering around the bushes on the edge of the path close to the welcome home Mickey.  He dint seem bothered by us and we got some very close pics. 

On occasion, we have seen alligators in the ponds at WDW, and T and the kids once saw the infamous one at Splash Mt. while we were on the ride. CMs were out there trying to get him to go back from where he came. 

And I love to tell this story, promise, the last one  My DD and I were looking frantically between DtD and BWV to find T a specific gift.  As we are leaving the BWV guest lot, we see a king snake slithering across the parking lot, so we stop to let him pass into the bushes, no harm, no foul.  But as we are seeing this, we also see a lady just bee bopping on foot right into the direction of the path of the snake.  She is on the phone and I am waving my arm out the window doing my best to flag her down, hollering at her at the top of my lungs, snake, snake!!  She fails to notice me(most ladies do)so lets just say she screamed bloody murder and jumped out of her skin.  I tried  At least we were there for the fallout if needed


----------



## eliza61

*TUESDAY MORNING TRIVIA*​*I.*
_While visiting MK check out the large oak tree across from the Hall of presidents in Liberty square.  You'll notice 13 lanterns hanging from the tree.  the lanterns represent the first 13 colonies of the United States.  this large oak named the "liberty tree" commemorates the communal meeting place of the Sons of Liberty who in 1765 protested the imposition of the Stamp Act._

*II.*
_"Por favor mantenganse alejado de las puertas". our favorite saying, lol. was voiced by Jack Wagner, lovingly known as the "voice of Disney".  Jack also voiced a few other attractions at the world including the WEDway People mover (now the tomorrowland transit authority, which is one of my favorites), Space Mountain, and the introduction to Mickey's very merry Christmas Parade.

Have a great day gang,_


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> And I love to tell this story, promise, the last one  My DD and I were looking frantically between DtD and BWV to find T a specific gift.  As we are leaving the BWV guest lot, we see a king snake slithering across the parking lot, so we stop to let him pass into the bushes, no harm, no foul.  But as we are seeing this, we also see a lady just bee bopping on foot right into the direction of the path of the snake.  She is on the phone and I am waving my arm out the window doing my best to flag her down, hollering at her at the top of my lungs, snake, snake!!  She fails to notice me(most ladies do)so lets just say she screamed bloody murder and jumped out of her skin.  I tried  At least we were there for the fallout if needed



Which leads me to embarrassing snake story number two.  LOL.  I'm a research scientist by trade and when I first started out after college my first job was in an oil refinery working for BP.  well since I was low man on the totem pole, I had the really crappy hours mainly 11-7am.
Most refineries need a large amount of water to operate so they tend to be located near some natural water source.
One night coming out of the lab, I encounter what I thought was a large, lethal python.






Ok remember I'm fresh outta NYC, roaches yes, snakes no.

Naturally I scream bloody murder, then proceed to go back into the lab and get fully suited up in my hazmat suit.




Armed with squirt bottles of acetone to destroy Godzilla


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> . . . . . . . She fails to notice me(most ladies do). . . . . . . . .



You're only sayin' that 'cause Tammy is reading this thread.  I personally have watched the ladies' heads turn as you cruise across the deck while enjoying the fireworks at TOTWL.


----------



## Dizny Dad

eliza61 said:


> . . . . . . . Armed with squirt bottles of acetone to destroy Godzilla



GREAT story, but my mind runs wild with all the possible endings . . . *Eliza*, we need _"the rest of the story_" . . . .


----------



## ziravan

So. VWL is going to be the next DVC project, as rumored:

http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resort...168/2902-wilderness-lodge-construction-permit


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Unfortunately, it's still just a rumor.  That permit was filed last Wednesday and there are two threads that menioned it here on the Dis that have gained no traction.  Hopefully, we'll have some facts soon.  Until then, we're only relying on the rumor started by Spirit.  I am intrigued by the 2017 permit expiration though.


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Armed with squirt bottles of acetone to destroy Godzilla



Eliza....I just may have to charge you for that coffee I just spilled while laughing out loud at this pictorial essay!  Too funny!!!


----------



## Granny

ziravan said:
			
		

> So. VWL is going to be the next DVC project, as rumored:






Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Unfortunately, it's still just a rumor.  That permit was filed last Wednesday and there are two threads that menioned it here on the Dis that have gained no traction.  Hopefully, we'll have some facts soon.  Until then, we're only relying on the rumor started by Spirit.  I am intrigued by the 2017 permit expiration though.




Yes, we've kicked that rumor around a little on this thread.  It is an intriguing rumor and not out of the question by any means.  I would have to wonder what they would do with the new points coming on line that would be sor sale.  Would they create a second expiration date from the rest of VWL (expires 2042) so they could sell them better?  Or would they just line them up with VWL expiration date and sell off a bunch of 27 year right to use contracts?  Seems like that would be a tough sell when they are selling 50 year contracts elsewhere, unless the price was significantly lower.

It will be interesting...stay tuned!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

It's possible it's for WL room conversions but until DVC announces something


eliza61 said:


> Which leads me to embarrassing snake story number two.  LOL.  I'm a research scientist by trade and when I first started out after college my first job was in an oil refinery working for BP.  well since I was low man on the totem pole, I had the really crappy hours mainly 11-7am.
> Most refineries need a large amount of water to operate so they tend to be located near some natural water source.
> One night coming out of the lab, I encounter what I thought was a large, lethal python.
> ..............
> Ok remember I'm fresh outta NYC, roaches yes, snakes no.
> 
> Naturally I scream bloody murder, then proceed to go back into the lab and get fully suited up in my hazmat suit.
> ............
> Armed with squirt bottles of acetone to destroy Godzilla






And just leaving us hanging *Eliza*!

I feel for the lady in the parking lot *Jimmy*!  My story is that I was driving from MN to NV and had stopped at a rest stop in Idaho that had a rock that had been used by settlers to carve their names on.  I had walked down to see it and was walking back thru the black top parking lot, in my _birkenstocks_ - and still looking around.  I noticed out of the corner of my eye a large branch on the road.  When I went to step over it my bare toe in my _birkenstock_ sandles clipped something soft!    I had erroneously thought a bull snake was a stick!!!!!!  I screamed and jumped and the few people up the hill who were having picnics were probably very amused.  Considering the Rattlesnakes that frequent much of the west I was happy it was a big fat bull snake but I don't think my heart stopped racing until I was several miles away from there.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

I agree Granny, and why I'm watching it closely.  I would think they would have to offer an extension to current owners, but with the OKW "issue" as a datapoint, they would have to put a lot more thought into this one!


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> *TUESDAY MORNING TRIVIA*​*I.*
> _While visiting MK check out the large oak tree across from the Hall of presidents in Liberty square.  You'll notice 13 lanterns hanging from the tree.  the lanterns represent the first 13 colonies of the United States.  this large oak named the "liberty tree" commemorates the communal meeting place of the Sons of Liberty who in 1765 protested the imposition of the Stamp Act._



This is one of my favorite pieces of trivia at WDW.  That tree is the oldest living thing found in WDW being more than 130 years old.  The plaque beneath the tree proclaims:

*Under the Boughs of the original Liberty Tree in Boston in 1765, Patriots calling themselves "The Sons of Liberty" gathered to protest the imposition called the Stamp Act. In the years that followed almost every American town had a Liberty Tree - A Living symbol of the American Freedom of Speech and Assembly. Our Liberty Tree is a Southern Live Oak Quercus Virginiana more than 100 Years Old.*​And to give you an idea of how Disney doesn't always take the easy way to doing something, here's a little blurb I found about that tree's origin:

_The *live Southern Oak* that serves as the centerpiece for Liberty Square was found on property about six miles away and *was moved to it's current location* during the Park's construction. Because it was such a large tree, and they wanted to do as little damage as possible a unique plan was devises. In order to move such a large tree two holes were drilled into the trunk and rods were inserted. The moving team was then able to lift the *38 ton tree* using the rods and 100-ton crane. The tree arrived safely and the holes were plugged with the original wood that had been removed. _

_ However at some point the wood had become contaminated, the *tree was infected* and began to rot. Disney's expert *horticulturists would save the tree* by drilling out the infected areas and filling the holes with cement. To add support to the tree a young southern oak was grafted to the bottom of the original tree.
_

Cool stuff indeed.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Ha ha *eliza*! Love the Hazmat suit!!!! And what became of the snake?? And very cool about the tree in Liberty Square. We just learned all about it in Feb when my husband and I were purchasing some gifts in the Christmas store. As soon as the CM found out we were from Phila, he let us in on that trivia. Very cool. 

My experiences with critters is swimming in the WL pool with ducks......someone years ago posted a very funny pic of me in the pool with the caption, "the WL duck whisperer". Wish I could find it. 
We have also ran across bull frogs.....armadillo, deer........one time we stayed at VWL in the very last room at the end of the hall (maybe 4th floor??). We had a family of deer sleep under our balcony. Tried to take pics but it is so dark there at night it didn't come out. 

As for the rumor, we would def consider buying points if they sold contracts with extended expiration. We LOVE the VWL, but my husband can't wrap his mind around the expiration date so if we add-on, he will probably choose a later contract expiration. So come on DVC! Tell me something good!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies ziravan and FriendlyAdvice2!!!!
*Eliza*, you have some great trivia!  I love it, as always, share when you have time.  I have tried on occasion to see if I can find an acorn from the Liberty Tree, but to no avail.  I told Tammy I bet they pick that place clean every AM before opening to assure some "nut" like me isnt out there acquiring acorns.  And love the story about the snake too.  I was standing in our kitchen, lights dim around 10pm a few years back, and looked down at my bare feet to see a snake between my feet T got a shovel while I tried to corner him but he slipped into our duct work.  We closed off every duct in the house and for weeks after, T made me walk into the kitchen to check under every nook and cranny.  We were already in the process of changing the HVAC so it all worked itself out, but those experiences, like yours, are a little too close for comfort IMO

*DiznyDad, *you are very kind in your words to say the ladies eyes are following me, but I would say its more of a look of "whos the guy with the Goofy mask" kind of look  But you pumped my ego up anywayThanks!


----------



## jimmytammy

*Yall check this out!!  Reason now for us Groupies to be excited!!*


DVC Mike said:


> As reported on WDWMagic, Disney has confirmed plans to expand the Disney Vacation Club footprint at the Wilderness Lodge resort.
> 
> Yesterday, the construction permits that DVC  filed with Orange County were made public, and this morning, DVC has issued a rare press release officially announcing the expansion of DVC at the WL.
> 
> 
> 
> The press release continues:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the expansion at Disney’s Polynesian Village, DVC said this expansion would *not* involve the conversion of any hotel rooms into DVC units.
> 
> Instead, five new freestanding structures will be built along the Shore of Bay Lake. Each structure will each contain five deluxe studios, for a total of 25 units.
> 
> http://i235.*************************************WLTeepees.png​
> Each studio will sleep up to five guests on cots with sleeping bags. Communal restrooms and hot showers will be provided a short walk away. In order to maintain the rustic theme, such facilities will not be located within each structure. Electrical outlets and lighting will be provided for a true “glamping” experience. Potable water will be just a short walk away.
> 
> http://i235.*************************************WLTeePeeVillasPhoto.jpg
> 
> Each unit will be heated with a central fire ring, and complementary firewood will be provided to guests. Guests will receive training on how to operate the smoke flaps. The interior will be painted with authentic Cherokee symbols, themes and patterns – providing guests with a sense of adventure.
> 
> Disney has not yet announced pricing for the Wilderness Lodge Teepee Villas or when sales will start, although they did say this offering will be available exclusively to existing members for a two-week period.
> 
> -------------------------------------
> 
> Disney also said their planned River Country Tower Villas is still planned, and will most likely proceed forward shortly due to the small size of the Wilderness Lodge Teepee Villas.
> 
> In cased you missed  that announcement, it is a revival of River Country near Fort Wilderness.
> 
> http://i235.*************************************RCT.png​
> However, DVC decided to combine the River Country plan with a massive contemporary building featuring modern amenities. The new DVC structure will be 100 stories tall, and will consist exclusively of deluxe studios.
> 
> A new Top of the World restaurant will offer stunning views of the state of Florida, from Jacksonville to Key West.
> 
> Although there won’t be any washer/dryer units in the room, there will be a small laundry room on the 56th floor featuring 4 washing machines and 5 dryers.
> 
> DVC estimates, based upon their history of sales, it will take 57 years for this new DVC resort to sell out, offering years of profits for Disney Vacation Development without any further capital investment.
> 
> Construction is scheduled to begin in late 2015, with the new resort scheduled to open in 2018. Point cost is estimated at $300/point.
> 
> The point chart will most likely not be based on seasons, but on what floor your studio room is located on, starting at 25 points a night on the 1st floor to 879 points a night on the 98th floor. The 99th floor will not be declared into the DVC resort, with Disney opting to retain ownership and rent the units on that floor for cash.
> 
> http://i235.*************************************RiverCountryDVC.png
> 
> April Fools!


----------



## eliza61

ziravan said:


> So. VWL is going to be the next DVC project, as rumored:
> 
> http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resort...168/2902-wilderness-lodge-construction-permit





Dizny Dad said:


> GREAT story, but my mind runs wild with all the possible endings . . . *Eliza*, we need _"the rest of the story_" . . . .



LOL,  I think the snake probably died from laughing.  If I remember correctly one of the biologist in the department threw it outside, while shaking his head and solidifying his belief that chemist spend way too much time inhaling their chemicals.


Hummm,  I'm the one who is always scared when I hear this rumor.  I think primarily it's because when I fall in love with some place I'm uber resistant to change.  The WL is my ideal vacation spot in Disney.  I love the size, the lobby, the smells, the sounds.  absolutely every thing.   most people get excited on their first day when they see the "welcome to Disneyworld" signs on the highway, I get excited by




So my natural antenna goes up when I hear "expansion".
Lastly, while I loved the GFV's the new poly rehab leaves me feeling "meh".  while very nicely done, it has the "Marriott" feel to it, sort of generic with sprinkles of "Polynesian" where before the Poly was much like WL where when you first walk in you are bowled over.


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> LOL,  I think the snake probably died from laughing.  If I remember correctly one of the biologist in the department threw it outside, while shaking his head and solidifying his belief that chemist spend way too much time inhaling their chemicals.
> 
> 
> Hummm,  I'm the one who is always scared when I hear this rumor.  I think primarily it's because when I fall in love with some place I'm uber resistant to change.  The WL is my ideal vacation spot in Disney.  I love the size, the lobby, the smells, the sounds.  absolutely every thing.   most people get excited on their first day when they see the "welcome to Disneyworld" signs on the highway, I get excited by
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So my natural antenna goes up when I hear "expansion".
> Lastly, while I loved the GFV's the new poly rehab leaves me feeling "meh".  while very nicely done, it has the "Marriott" feel to it, sort of generic with sprinkles of "Polynesian" where before the Poly was much like WL where when you first walk in you are bowled over.



I have to agree with all your comments, *Eliza* (I have to smile every time I call you Eliza).   I don't mind change if it doesn't impact the ambiance of a place, but in the case of recent rehabs they are disappointing in that the villas are becoming much more generic with theming limited to the drop down bed in the studios (which we don't use) and a couple of pillows on the sofa.  But I'm with you on loving that sight of the entryway to WL and then driving past the guard gate and rounding the corner with the Lodge looming at the top of the hill and VWL on the right through the trees.  Ahhhh!


*Jimmy*...you had me going for about 2.5 seconds with that headline before I remembered what day it is.  Still, a pretty funny "article".


----------



## brettcw23

Granny said:


> Yes, we've kicked that rumor around a little on this thread.  It is an intriguing rumor and not out of the question by any means.  I would have to wonder what they would do with the new points coming on line that would be sor sale.  Would they create a second expiration date from the rest of VWL (expires 2042) so they could sell them better?  Or would they just line them up with VWL expiration date and sell off a bunch of 27 year right to use contracts?  Seems like that would be a tough sell when they are selling 50 year contracts elsewhere, unless the price was significantly lower.
> 
> It will be interesting...stay tuned!



I'm curious about the layout. Wonder if they'd plan on modifying the existing non-DVC rooms or add on to the DVC section.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

brettcw23 said:


> I'm curious about the layout. Wonder if they'd plan on modifying the existing non-DVC rooms or add on to the DVC section.



The only talk for VWL has been converting existing WL rooms and then the possible tepees  over the water.


----------



## brettcw23

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The only talk for VWL has been converting existing WL rooms and then the possible tepees  over the water.


Interesting! Not sure how I feel about them mixing the WL and VWL rooms. I'm sure the tepees will be more points than what I'll want to use! If they are anything like the Poly bungalows...yikes!


----------



## Granny

brettcw23 said:


> Interesting! Not sure how I feel about them mixing the WL and VWL rooms.




Mixing resort and DVC rooms is nothing new for Disney.  That's what they did at AKV-Jambo.  Originally Jambo was a stand alone resort with no DVC.  When they build AKV-Kidani they also converted a number of AKL rooms to DVC.  A couple of notes about that:


The configuration of the rooms at AKV-Jambo are slightly different than AKV-Kidani for the same room type.  That's because they had a fixed area to convert at AKV-Jambo and had to lay the rooms out a little differently.  I would assume that they would do the same at Wilderness Lodge.


At AKV-Jambo, they included a few Concierge Level rooms in the conversion to DVC and they created a whole new booking category for Kilimanjaro Club Level (Concierge) for studios, 1BR and 2BR villas.

At AKV, it appears the conversion was done due to lower occupancy issues at Jambo.  Wilderness Lodge is similar in that it is also a Deluxe Resort but has reported occupancy issues.  I think both resorts (designed by the same architect) have a very strong appeal to a dedicated group, but the majority of WDW visitors don't put them on the same level as the monorail resorts or BC/YC.  This is reflected in the pricing for rooms.

I'd have to think that converting rooms to DVC should be a win-win for Disney.  If the current resort rooms continually run at a somewhat lower occupancy rate, then this would generate a cash influx to offset the lack of full occupancy.  And the other aspect is that we as VWL owners would then be picking up a higher percentage of all the shared fees (front desk, bell services, general area maintenance, etc) that WL & VWL split.

Bottom line....it makes WL more profitable (reduced costs) and assuming they can sell the points, Disney wouldn't have to wait long to recoup their construction costs plus a nice profit.


Personally, I think the conversion rumor has some validity for the reasons cited above.  It really doesn't have much impact on us other than giving us more rooms to go after at the 11 month mark and more options.  Concierge could be fun to do (once).


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

brettcw23 said:


> Interesting! Not sure how I feel about them mixing the WL and VWL rooms. I'm sure the tepees will be more points than what I'll want to use! If they are anything like the Poly bungalows...yikes!



I think that Granny outlined some excellent points for the conversion.  It has had me wondering if they would somehow make any converted rooms a booking category so that you'd at least know what building you were going to be in - at least assuming there isn't going to be something else to differentiate them such as a concierge level or something like that.   But with this recent emphasis on studios I might not have to worry since we usually do 1BR's.


----------



## jimmytammy

I like the idea of concierge like AKL has at VWL too


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I think that Granny outlined some excellent points for the conversion.  It has had me wondering if they would somehow make any converted rooms a booking category so that you'd at least know what building you were going to be in - at least assuming there isn't going to be something else to differentiate them such as a concierge level or something like that.   But with this recent emphasis on studios I might not have to worry since we usually do 1BR's.


Kathy...I would think that they would create a separate booking category like they did for Jambo and Kidani.   As you say, if they are all studios then it won't impact us much either since we are 1BR residents these days too.  

I guess 1BRs have proven to be a bit cumbersome for Disney as they seem to be the last villas to book due to big discrepancy in points between studios and 1BR with similar occupancy restrictions.  I still think it is downright weird that studios at VWL now officially sleep 5 and 1BRs sleep 4.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I agree Granny.  Double the space in a 1BR and less sleeping capacity (unless you BYOB!).


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I don't know if there are any groupies that go to Star Wars Weekend but FYI that the FP's for the SWW shows opened up today.    Frank Oz is going to be there for the 5th weekend.  I'd love to see him but no trip planned for that time.


----------



## jagoffee

KAT4DISNEY said:


> That is a dedicated 2 bedroom so unless one unexpectedly goes out of service you'll have 2 real beds in the second bedroom.     If it's a lock off which has a queen and a double sleeper sofa in it would say "2 Bedroom Lock off villa."


Would you think it would be the same for a cash (using CM discount) reservation?  We have reserved a two bedroom villa and our reservation says the same thing.  Since we have 7 in our party from three families (my wife and I, my daughter and her family (4), and my brother (CM) the two beds in the second BDR would work out best for us.  So I just want to confirm if the reservation does not say 2 BDR lock off villa it is a 2 BDR dedicated unit? 
We are really looking forward to experiencing the WLV for the first time in June.  
Thanks


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies jagoffee!!!!
I would think that since your ressie says that, it should be a dedicated.  I would call just to make sure that is on the request, though they will inform you all requests will  try to be met, but no guarantee.  As someone else posted here recently, it makes more sense for VWL to get the dedicated 2 bedrooms into the mix 1st as this allows more 1 beds and studios to be rented as well, thus allowing more occupancy.  Hope this helps.


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Just got home from a pre-deployment ceremony and hit the phone before DVC closed...sorry folks, just cant contain the excitement, we are finally, finally going to be back at the Lodge after all this time!!!!



Woo hoo!   I think we all understand your excitement.  It had been 2 years since we had stayed at the Lodge when we stayed last Dec.  So good to be home.



eliza61 said:


> Naturally I scream bloody murder, then proceed to go back into the lab and get fully suited up in my hazmat suit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armed with squirt bottles of acetone to destroy Godzilla



I love this!    



Granny said:


> This is one of my favorite pieces of trivia at WDW.  That tree is the oldest living thing found in WDW being more than 130 years old.  The plaque beneath the tree proclaims:
> 
> *Under the Boughs of the original Liberty Tree in Boston in 1765, Patriots calling themselves "The Sons of Liberty" gathered to protest the imposition called the Stamp Act. In the years that followed almost every American town had a Liberty Tree - A Living symbol of the American Freedom of Speech and Assembly. Our Liberty Tree is a Southern Live Oak Quercus Virginiana more than 100 Years Old.*​And to give you an idea of how Disney doesn't always take the easy way to doing something, here's a little blurb I found about that tree's origin:
> 
> _The *live Southern Oak* that serves as the centerpiece for Liberty Square was found on property about six miles away and *was moved to it's current location* during the Park's construction. Because it was such a large tree, and they wanted to do as little damage as possible a unique plan was devises. In order to move such a large tree two holes were drilled into the trunk and rods were inserted. The moving team was then able to lift the *38 ton tree* using the rods and 100-ton crane. The tree arrived safely and the holes were plugged with the original wood that had been removed. _
> 
> _ However at some point the wood had become contaminated, the *tree was infected* and began to rot. Disney's expert *horticulturists would save the tree* by drilling out the infected areas and filling the holes with cement. To add support to the tree a young southern oak was grafted to the bottom of the original tree._
> 
> 
> Cool stuff indeed.



Wow I never knew any of this!  I've never looked at that tree close up. Will have to remedy that next time I'm at MK.  Thanks for sharing.



MiaSRN62 said:


> H
> 
> My experiences with critters is swimming in the WL pool with ducks......someone years ago posted a very funny pic of me in the pool with the caption, "*the WL duck whisperer"*. Wish I could find it.
> We have also ran across bull frogs.....armadillo, deer........one time we stayed at VWL in the very last room at the end of the hall (maybe 4th floor??). We had a family of deer sleep under our balcony. Tried to take pics but it is so dark there at night it didn't come out.
> 
> As for the rumor, we would def consider buying points if they sold contracts with extended expiration. We LOVE the VWL, but my husband can't wrap his mind around the expiration date so if we add-on, he will probably choose a later contract expiration. So come on DVC! Tell me something good!



I remember that picture!  So funny.  




eliza61 said:


> Hummm,  I'm the one who is always scared when I hear this rumor.  I think primarily it's because when I fall in love with some place I'm uber resistant to change.  The WL is my ideal vacation spot in Disney.  I love the size, the lobby, the smells, the sounds.  absolutely every thing.   most people get excited on their first day when they see the "welcome to Disneyworld" signs on the highway, I get excited by
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So my natural antenna goes up when I hear "expansion".
> Lastly, while I loved the GFV's the new poly rehab leaves me feeling "meh".  while very nicely done, it has the "Marriott" feel to it, sort of generic with sprinkles of "Polynesian" where before the Poly was much like WL where when you first walk in you are bowled over.



I'm with you Eliza.  I'm not resistant to change but I'm not thrilled about new DVC rooms at WL.  So much for Ranger Stan's insistance in Dec. this was not true.  I can only hope if this does come to fruition there will be separate booking categories like AKV.  I have no interest in staying in the main Lodge.  I only want to stay in my peaceful, perfect oasis on the Villa side.



KAT4DISNEY said:


> The only talk for VWL has been converting existing WL rooms and then the possible tepees  over the water.



That rumor better not ever come true!!!!              Cute little log cabins maybe.  Teepees no way.  I still hope they do nothing along the lake.  I don't want to lose any of the beach or the nature path behind the bike shop. 

Happy Easter to all that celebrate.  I hope you have a lovely day with your families tomorrow.

Oh I have big news!  I almost forgot.  I'm going on a river cruise this summer through Germany & ending in Luxemburg with a couple nights extension in Paris.  If air cooperates I'll fly into Munich 2 days early & will finally get to see this in person!

[URL=http://s285.photobucket.com/user/sullystaub/media/Neuschwanstein%20castle_zpsrvnwjmgx.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

So excited!


----------



## horselover

jagoffee said:


> Would you think it would be the same for a cash (using CM discount) reservation?  We have reserved a two bedroom villa and our reservation says the same thing.  Since we have 7 in our party from three families (my wife and I, my daughter and her family (4), and my brother (CM) the two beds in the second BDR would work out best for us.  So I just want to confirm if the reservation does not say 2 BDR lock off villa it is a 2 BDR dedicated unit?
> We are really looking forward to experiencing the WLV for the first time in June.
> Thanks



If it doesn't say dedicated it's a lock off but as JimmyTammy suggested I'd call MS or CRO & confirm what you have.


----------



## prune1977

Granny said:


> Mixing resort and DVC rooms is nothing new for Disney.  That's what they did at AKV-Jambo.  Originally Jambo was a stand alone resort with no DVC.  When they build AKV-Kidani they also converted a number of AKL rooms to DVC.  A couple of notes about that:
> 
> 
> The configuration of the rooms at AKV-Jambo are slightly different than AKV-Kidani for the same room type.  That's because they had a fixed area to convert at AKV-Jambo and had to lay the rooms out a little differently.  I would assume that they would do the same at Wilderness Lodge.
> 
> 
> At AKV-Jambo, they included a few Concierge Level rooms in the conversion to DVC and they created a whole new booking category for Kilimanjaro Club Level (Concierge) for studios, 1BR and 2BR villas.
> 
> At AKV, it appears the conversion was done due to lower occupancy issues at Jambo.  Wilderness Lodge is similar in that it is also a Deluxe Resort but has reported occupancy issues.  I think both resorts (designed by the same architect) have a very strong appeal to a dedicated group, but the majority of WDW visitors don't put them on the same level as the monorail resorts or BC/YC.  This is reflected in the pricing for rooms.
> 
> I'd have to think that converting rooms to DVC should be a win-win for Disney.  If the current resort rooms continually run at a somewhat lower occupancy rate, then this would generate a cash influx to offset the lack of full occupancy.  And the other aspect is that we as VWL owners would then be picking up a higher percentage of all the shared fees (front desk, bell services, general area maintenance, etc) that WL & VWL split.
> 
> Bottom line....it makes WL more profitable (reduced costs) and assuming they can sell the points, Disney wouldn't have to wait long to recoup their construction costs plus a nice profit.
> 
> 
> Personally, I think the conversion rumor has some validity for the reasons cited above.  It really doesn't have much impact on us other than giving us more rooms to go after at the 11 month mark and more options.  Concierge could be fun to do (once).




Its still crazy to me to think of that price difference between monorail resorts, YC/BC and WL. I mean I guess I can see a little price difference maybe but none of those resorts has the wow factor of the lobby that WL does, not even close or the relaxing quiet atmosphere.


----------



## jagoffee

horselover said:


> If it doesn't say dedicated it's a lock off but as JimmyTammy suggested I'd call MS or CRO & confirm what you have.



Either I am really confused or you and jimmytammy are saying exactly the opposite thing.  You are saying that it is lockout if it does not say dedicated.
Jimmytammy is saying that it is a dedicated if it does not say lockout.  What am I missing?


jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the groupies jagoffee!!!!
> I would think that since your ressie says that, it should be a dedicated.  I would call just to make sure that is on the request, though they will inform you all requests will  try to be met, but no guarantee.  As someone else posted here recently, it makes more sense for VWL to get the dedicated 2 bedrooms into the mix 1st as this allows more 1 beds and studios to be rented as well, thus allowing more occupancy.  Hope this helps.



Thank you for the welcome.  My 60 day window is approaching and I will call as you suggest.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> If it doesn't say dedicated it's a lock off but as JimmyTammy suggested I'd call MS or CRO & confirm what you have.





jagoffee said:


> Either I am really confused or you and jimmytammy are saying exactly the opposite thing.  You are saying that it is lockout if it does not say dedicated.
> Jimmytammy is saying that it is a dedicated if it does not say lockout.  What am I missing?
> .



I'm confused too!  Perhaps it's different for CRO although I do believe that they put you in dedicated when booking thru them although it's may not be guaranteed.  For a point booking though I'm positive that it will say lock-off if that's what it is and will only say 2BR if it's a dedicated.  How can I be so positive you ask?  Well, because I currently have a lock-off that I'm working on switching over to a dedicated for next Oct.    Lock-off lists it as such and the dedicated only says 2 bedroom.


----------



## jagoffee

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm confused too!  Perhaps it's different for CRO although I do believe that they put you in dedicated when booking thru them although it's may not be guaranteed.  For a point booking though I'm positive that it will say lock-off if that's what it is and will only say 2BR if it's a dedicated.  How can I be so positive you ask?  Well, because I currently have a lock-off that I'm working on switching over to a dedicated for next Oct.    Lock-off lists it as such and the dedicated only says 2 bedroom.


Thank you for your quick reply.  The real life example is appreciated.  I will post when I confirm ours.


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> I like the idea of concierge like AKL has at VWL too


Oh my goodness, how FAB would that be!!!!???  With VWL as our home resort, we would have first dibs.  Lol

Happy Easter Groupies!!!


----------



## Granny

_*Happy Easter!*_​









May your day be beautiful and blessed!​


----------



## twinklebug

Love Pluto and Mickey combo @Granny, so to continue that theme ... Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happy Easter!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Easter to all!!!!
jagoffee, I think KAT confirmed what you may be asking about the dedicated vs. lockoff, but I will confirm what I see on the DVC website when booking.  It actually gives you the choice, as 2 bedroom, *or *2 bedroom lockoff.  I asked for a 2 bedroom and on my ressie via email thats what it said.  I would still call and confirm to do all in your realm of possibility to make sure you at least have it verbally understood what you are wanting.  I feel like you should get the non lockoff model at this point, but I will throw in some Moose Dust just for luck(thats our version of pixie dust round these parts)


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Happy Easter Groupies!*


----------



## jagoffee

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Easter to all!!!!
> jagoffee, I think KAT confirmed what you may be asking about the dedicated vs. lockoff, but I will confirm what I see on the DVC website when booking.  It actually gives you the choice, as 2 bedroom, *or *2 bedroom lockoff.  I asked for a 2 bedroom and on my ressie via email thats what it said.  I would still call and confirm to do all in your realm of possibility to make sure you at least have it verbally understood what you are wanting.  I feel like you should get the non lockoff model at this point, but I will throw in some Moose Dust just for luck(thats our version of pixie dust round these parts)


Jimmytammy,  thank you and I will.
Also thank you for the Moose Dust and Easter wishes.  Our daughter and her family just left and we had a wonderful day with our grandkids.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Hey . . . what is this thread doing towards the bottom of page one?  Easter must have been tiring for all of us!  Hope all had a great time with family and friends.

DiznyDi has started the countdown.  She whispered this morning . . .  only 26 more sleeps . . . . .


----------



## brettcw23

Morning, all. Hope everyone had a good Easter. We hosted at our house and I ate way TOO much! It was a BEAUTIFUL day here in Western PA. So we got to spend some time walking off the calories in the evening.

This week my DW is on vacation and next Monday is the 180 day mark. So we are now planning the detail aspects of our trip. We identified just about all of our table Services, so now we needed to map them to actual days. 
We have 2 planned at WL - Artist Point and Whispering Canyon. Any thoughts on days and if lunch or dinner makes a difference? Also if anyone has any park\dining suggestions, let me know. I'd love to hear your thoughts on filling in my open slots below.

Here's the ADRs that we're looking to get...*Artist Point, Whispering Canyon, Chef Mickey's, Garden Grill, Sci-Fi Dine-in Theater*
I'd also point out that we have a PAP, so we definitely can do parks and then come back to the resort.
Sat: arrival day. Our flight lands at 9:50 AM ET, so we expect to be at our resort around 11:30. We figured we'd hit *MK* but didn't plan any details beyond that.
Sunday: *AK* and then to DTD for dinner (tentative plan) We haven't decided what dining experience yet.
Monday:
Tuesday:* EPCOT or DHS* in the A.M., then planning on MNSSHP in the evening
Wednesday: Later start (recover from MNSSHP)Fantasia Gardens mini-golf, followed by Beached and Cream ice cream and then *EPCOT or DHS*
Thursday:
Friday:
Saturday: Departure day. Our flight isn't until 7:20 PM so we shouldn't have to be back at VWL for ME until about 4:00 PM


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Kathy...I would think that they would create a separate booking category like they did for Jambo and Kidani.   As you say, if they are all studios then it won't impact us much either since we are 1BR residents these days too.
> 
> I guess 1BRs have proven to be a bit cumbersome for Disney as they seem to be the last villas to book due to big discrepancy in points between studios and 1BR with similar occupancy restrictions.  I still think it is downright weird that studios at VWL now officially sleep 5 and 1BRs sleep 4.


I do not like having only studios as a choice such as it is at Poly (I don't count the bungalows which are stupid expensive and beyond our reach).  We love 1BRs for the space, the kitchen, and the washer/dryer.  I'm actually okay with redoing some WL rooms as DVC, but if they're going to follow the same basic floor plans they used for VGF and Poly studios, then no thanks.

In other news, welcome *jagocoffee*!  I see no one here has yet to tell you about the $50 dues payable to _moi_. . .oh, they're dues for hopping aboard (get it, Easter?) the Groupie train, though I have been known to waive the fee.    Always good to see new lovers of the Lodge find their way here.


----------



## sleepydog25

brettcw23 said:


> Morning, all. Hope everyone had a good Easter. We hosted at our house and I ate way TOO much! It was a BEAUTIFUL day here in Western PA. So we got to spend some time walking off the calories in the evening.
> 
> This week my DW is on vacation and next Monday is the 180 day mark. So we are now planning the detail aspects of our trip. We identified just about all of our table Services, so now we needed to map them to actual days.
> We have 2 planned at WL - Artist Point and Whispering Canyon. Any thoughts on days and if lunch or dinner makes a difference? Also if anyone has any park\dining suggestions, let me know. I'd love to hear your thoughts on filling in my open slots below.
> 
> Here's the ADRs that we're looking to get...*Artist Point, Whispering Canyon, Chef Mickey's, Garden Grill, Sci-Fi Dine-in Theater*
> I'd also point out that we have a PAP, so we definitely can do parks and then come back to the resort.
> Sat: arrival day. Our flight lands at 9:50 AM ET, so we expect to be at our resort around 11:30. We figured we'd hit *MK* but didn't plan any details beyond that.
> Sunday: *AK* and then to DTD for dinner (tentative plan) We haven't decided what dining experience yet.
> Monday:
> Tuesday:* EPCOT or DHS* in the A.M., then planning on MNSSHP in the evening
> Wednesday: Later start (recover from MNSSHP)Fantasia Gardens mini-golf, followed by Beached and Cream ice cream and then *EPCOT or DHS*
> Thursday:
> Friday:
> Saturday: Departure day. Our flight isn't until 7:20 PM so we shouldn't have to be back at VWL for ME until about 4:00 PM


SATURDAY:  Might be a good day for *WCC* as a way to kick-off your stay
SUNDAY:  Yak & Yeti is a good counter service at AK; for DTD, we've enjoyed Portobello's, Fulton's, and Raglan Road--the latter is a lot of fun
MONDAY:  I'd plan your eats around your day (that's a good general rule for us, anyway)
WEDNESDAY:  Not sure of your tastes, but Tutto Gusto is a no-reservation place that has wonderful Italian appetizers (and a few meals) or you could try The Brown Derby at DHS--we've had good success there
THURSDAY:  See note for Monday.  However, I might do *CM* Thursday as it would be less crowded, I think, than say Monday when MK gets packed.  A must-do for us anymore is *Sana'a*.  Love the food, the ambience, the service, and the prices aren't outrageous, either.
FRIDAY:  We like to make *AP *our last dinner as a way to say good-bye to the Lodge, but anytime is a good time.  

Have fun planning!!


----------



## Granny

Brett said:
			
		

> This week my DW is on vacation and next Monday is the 180 day mark. So we are now planning the detail aspects of our trip. We identified just about all of our table Services, so now we needed to map them to actual days.



Okay *Brett*, I have to admit.  My eyes glossed over on this one since we don't tend to do that much planning since we joined DVC 14 years ago.  In fact, we have a 13 night trip in two weeks that I only have a couple of ADRs for.  So I can't help you much other than to say I would probably do AP as a dinner since it is already a bit of a splurge and I'd want to savor it a bit over dinner rather than lunch. 





sleepydog25 said:


> I do not like having only studios as a choice such as it is at Poly (I don't count the bungalows which are stupid expensive and beyond our reach).  We love 1BRs for the space, the kitchen, and the washer/dryer.  I'm actually okay with redoing some WL rooms as DVC, but if they're going to follow the same basic floor plans they used for VGF and Poly studios, then no thanks.



Totally agree with you *Sleepy*...by the end of this month we will have stayed at all WDW DVC resorts and I think that string will end at Poly Villas.  We are just too attached to the extra space and washer/dryer.  

If they do the WL conversions similar to the AKL Jambo conversions I'd be okay.  And I'm fine if all the 1BRs are lock-offs with a studio lock-off.  Why would they have 2BR dedicated only at a resort...I don't get it!


----------



## brettcw23

sleepydog25 said:


> SATURDAY:  Might be a good day for *WCC* as a way to kick-off your stay
> SUNDAY:  Yak & Yeti is a good counter service at AK; for DTD, we've enjoyed Portobello's, Fulton's, and Raglan Road--the latter is a lot of fun
> MONDAY:  I'd plan your eats around your day (that's a good general rule for us, anyway)
> WEDNESDAY:  Not sure of your tastes, but Tutto Gusto is a no-reservation place that has wonderful Italian appetizers (and a few meals) or you could try The Brown Derby at DHS--we've had good success there
> THURSDAY:  See note for Monday.  However, I might do *CM* Thursday as it would be less crowded, I think, than say Monday when MK gets packed.  A must-do for us anymore is *Sana'a*.  Love the food, the ambience, the service, and the prices aren't outrageous, either.
> FRIDAY:  We like to make *AP *our last dinner as a way to say good-bye to the Lodge, but anytime is a good time.
> 
> Have fun planning!!


Thanks for the feedback. I was considering WC for Saturday. My only hesitation was around kids being tired from excitement overload and an early start to the day. But I also thought that it made sense b\c we could go to the room, unpack, and then head to dinner. I've convinced myself to pencil in WCC for arrival day.
On Sunday we'll hit* FlameTree BBQ* for lunch. We did *Raglan Road* last year and LOVED it! My youngest wanted to do *TRex* but I suspect that it's like Rain Forest Cafe with Dinosaurs. So I'm trying to sway her to do something else!
As for Monday, we def plan our ADRs around the Parks. Just not sure which Parks to do on the currently open days! I think I'm leaning towards DHS. We have never done *Brown Derby* and it's absolutely on MY list!
*Tutto Gusto* looks really cool. I already scribbled that into my planner. Good point on *CM* and its correlation to MK crowds!


----------



## brettcw23

Granny said:


> Okay *Brett*, I have to admit.  My eyes glossed over on this one since we don't tend to do that much planning since we joined DVC 14 years ago.  In fact, we have a 13 night trip in two weeks that I only have a couple of ADRs for.  So I can't help you much other than to say I would probably do AP as a dinner since it is already a bit of a splurge and I'd want to savor it a bit over dinner rather than lunch.


LOL. I can't help myself. Planning for WDW is a guilty pleasure for me! Your logic about AP for dinner makes complete sense. Thanks!


----------



## sleepydog25

brettcw23 said:


> LOL. I can't help myself. Planning for WDW is a guilty pleasure for me! Your logic about AP for dinner makes complete sense. Thanks!


We, too, love to plan.  Well, to be fair, my wife loves it--I'm just along for the ride, mostly.  Also, it's obvious *Granny* hasn't done much ADR planning over the years--AP isn't open for lunch.  (Sorry, *Granny*, couldn't help myself!)

In other news, I've added 2016 to the Trip Dates on Page 1.  Just let me know any upcoming dates you have.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary DisneyFreaks!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

brettcw23 said:


> Morning, all. Hope everyone had a good Easter. We hosted at our house and I ate way TOO much! It was a BEAUTIFUL day here in Western PA. So we got to spend some time walking off the calories in the evening.
> 
> This week my DW is on vacation and next Monday is the 180 day mark. So we are now planning the detail aspects of our trip. We identified just about all of our table Services, so now we needed to map them to actual days.
> We have 2 planned at WL - Artist Point and Whispering Canyon. Any thoughts on days and if lunch or dinner makes a difference? Also if anyone has any park\dining suggestions, let me know. I'd love to hear your thoughts on filling in my open slots below.
> 
> Here's the ADRs that we're looking to get...*Artist Point, Whispering Canyon, Chef Mickey's, Garden Grill, Sci-Fi Dine-in Theater*
> I'd also point out that we have a PAP, so we definitely can do parks and then come back to the resort.
> Sat: arrival day. Our flight lands at 9:50 AM ET, so we expect to be at our resort around 11:30. We figured we'd hit *MK* but didn't plan any details beyond that.
> Sunday: *AK* and then to DTD for dinner (tentative plan) We haven't decided what dining experience yet.
> Monday:
> Tuesday:* EPCOT or DHS* in the A.M., then planning on MNSSHP in the evening
> Wednesday: Later start (recover from MNSSHP)Fantasia Gardens mini-golf, followed by Beached and Cream ice cream and then *EPCOT or DHS*
> Thursday:
> Friday:
> Saturday: Departure day. Our flight isn't until 7:20 PM so we shouldn't have to be back at VWL for ME until about 4:00 PM


Looks like some good choices on meals.  If I may, I would like to throw in a couple hidden gems that arent too far from VWL.  Breakfast at Trails End, only a short boat ride or walk from the Lodge.  It is sorta the standard buffet faire but with a few tasty, unique items thrown in for good measure.  My other one is The Wave for breakfast, again, a boat ride away from the Lodge.  Very fresh buffet, always tasty, with their own signature items as well.  And either way, quick access to MK.


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> . . . . . . . . Breakfast at Trails End, only a short boat ride or walk from the Lodge.  It is sorta the standard buffet faire but with a few tasty, unique items thrown in for good measure .  . . . . . . . . . . . .



A great way to start the day!!  A nice early morning walk on the trail to FW; see the dear and enjoy the cool morning.  The trail ends almost on the porch of the Trails End Buffet (funny how that lines up, huh!?!); just a few steps past the Horse Barn and your eatin'!  Then a nice walk back, and ready for the adventure of the day!  And don't forget, while starting to digest that scrumptious breakfast, visit the Horse Museum in the Horse Barn before trekking back!


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> .  Also, it's obvious *Granny* hasn't done much ADR planning over the years--AP isn't open for lunch.  (Sorry, *Granny*, couldn't help myself!)



Thanks for the pointer, *Sleepy*.  Well, at least I suggested the right meal then!  I know we've been to AP for breakfast years ago (when it was a character breakfast with Winnie the Pooh and friends) but I didn't realize it wasn't available for lunch.  

See, if you hang out here long enough you'll always learn something new about our favorite resort!  


I also have to admit that if we were taking along children in the current WDW planning environment, we'd surely have more ADRs lined up.  When it's just DW & I, we tend to go with the flow of the day a bit more.


----------



## brettcw23

jimmytammy said:


> Looks like some good choices on meals.  If I may, I would like to throw in a couple hidden gems that arent too far from VWL.  Breakfast at Trails End, only a short boat ride or walk from the Lodge.  It is sorta the standard buffet faire but with a few tasty, unique items thrown in for good measure.  My other one is The Wave for breakfast, again, a boat ride away from the Lodge.  Very fresh buffet, always tasty, with their own signature items as well.  And either way, quick access to MK.





Dizny Dad said:


> A great way to start the day!!  A nice early morning walk on the trail to FW; see the dear and enjoy the cool morning.  The trail ends almost on the porch of the Trails End Buffet (funny how that lines up, huh!?!); just a few steps past the Horse Barn and your eatin'!  Then a nice walk back, and ready for the adventure of the day!  And don't forget, while starting to digest that scrumptious breakfast, visit the Horse Museum in the Horse Barn before trekking back!



I love suggestions like these! The only breakfast we have on the itinerary at this point is Chef Mickey's. Our home resort is BLT, so we'll prob do The Wave next trip. We were actually considering Trail's End.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . . . . . . I also have to admit that if we were taking along children in the current WDW planning environment, we'd surely have more ADRs lined up.  When it's just DW & I, we tend to go with the flow of the day a bit more.




And when the family was all living at home, we, too, always had daily ADRs, many at Signature Restaurants.  Now that we are "old" and the kids are married off and living out & about, we may have 1/3 of our days with ADRs, and may cancel them on a whim.  *Granny* said it best, "we tend to go with the flow of the day a bit more" now.  The World really does have some great counter service meals, and it allows us to go with that flow that meets us every day in The World.  The World provides many opportunities to meet up with friends and let the good times define the moment. 


Yes we are guilty of getting ADRs and canceling, but we try to cancel a few days ahead, and certainly before we are charged as a late cancellation.  There are always families that just didn’t know that they needed to get ADRs six month out, show up for a once in a lifetime vacation, and find they can’t get into a great restaurant or character event.  We may be cancelling unbeknownst to us due to some type of “Disney Magic” to make room for that one family . . .


----------



## sleepydog25

brettcw23 said:


> I love suggestions like these! The only breakfast we have on the itinerary at this point is Chef Mickey's. Our home resort is BLT, so we'll prob do The Wave next trip. We were actually considering Trail's End.


Another vote for Trail's End--it's perhaps the best dining value in the World and so conveniently located to VWL.


----------



## brettcw23

Morning, all. Just and FYI here...FYI - MNSSHP tickets are on sale now. I just bought them for the October 13, 2015 party. For DVC it was $70 and $65 a ticket.


----------



## Dizny Dad

brettcw23 said:


> . . . . . . . . . . I just bought them for the October 13, 2015 party. . . . . . . . . .



Wow, *Brett*, you _ARE_ on top of it!  DiznyDi & I enjoy the MNSSHP event, but we really wont even talk about it 'till after the F&G trip ( 24 sleeps ).  Be sure and take an extra backpack for each of the kids!


----------



## horselover

brettcw23 said:


> Morning, all. Just and FYI here...FYI - MNSSHP tickets are on sale now. I just bought them for the October 13, 2015 party. For DVC it was $70 and $65 a ticket.



You're a brave man.  I never buy my MNSSHP tickets until a few days before so I can see the weather.  I wouldn't want to go if it was raining.  Just not that enjoyable.   Hoping you have beautiful weather for your date!

Di & Dad - how many sleeps now?

Have a great day groupies!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Dizny Dad said:


> . . . . . . . . . . ( 24 sleeps ).  . . . . . . . . . . . .



So Sorry, I whispered before . . . . as DiznyDi does when she wakes up in the morning.


----------



## brettcw23

Dizny Dad said:


> Wow, *Brett*, you _ARE_ on top of it!  DiznyDi & I enjoy the MNSSHP event, but we really wont even talk about it 'till after the F&G trip ( 24 sleeps ).  Be sure and take an extra backpack for each of the kids!


LOL. I saw on FB that the tix were going on sale today and I got very excited (and panicked). I was able to get them online this a.m with no issues. At the 180 day mark on Monday, so we're starting to firm up the "skeleton" of our trip. There will be plenty of opportunity for us to be spontaneous.
This is the first year that we are having our girls take "back packs". Our friends had their kids take the nylon drawstring back packs on our last trip. they are small, flexible and light. Now DW won't be perpetually holding on to sun glasses, thermoses and hair accessories!



horselover said:


> You're a brave man.  I never buy my MNSSHP tickets until a few days before so I can see the weather.  I wouldn't want to go if it was raining.  Just not that enjoyable.   Hoping you have beautiful weather for your date!


I'd rather have the tickets and brave the rain than to not have tickets and nice weather! We'll make sure to have our ponchos and snorkels. LOL.


----------



## Dizny Dad

brettcw23 said:


> . . . . . . . . Our friends had their kids take the nylon drawstring back packs on our last trip. they are small, flexible and light. Now DW won't be perpetually holding on to sun glasses, thermoses and hair accessories!. . . . . . . . . .



Backpacks are always great for your "Stuff" needed in the parks, but I meant for the candy haul the kids will get at MNSSHP!  I always seem to leave with my backpack _stuffed_; attempt to make a small dent in it for the next few days, then take the rest of the "haul" home to DD & DSL's youth group.  Disney is indeed generous!


----------



## wildernessDad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The only talk for VWL has been converting existing WL rooms and then the possible tepees  over the water.



Tepees?  Oh brother...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Another vote for Trail's End--it's perhaps the best dining value in the World and so conveniently located to VWL.



And I'll add yet another vote for Trail's End.  We like the breakfast but recently have been heading there for lunch which is now ala carte vs the buffet it used to be.  That was a little sad for DH but we still like it.

I'm right there with you *Horselover *on the party tickets.  We had one trip that it rained during the MVMCP.  It was miserable and after that I swore never again was I buying before I had some idea of the weather.  The only time I've had an issue was Columbus weekend when I waited to buy the night before.  I had looked online earlier in the day and it was available but I decided to wait until I arrived onsite and checked into OKW.  The CM had sold some earlier but my 9pm purchase was just a little bit too late!   But now I have a dilemma since we might be there over Halloween and that's the parties that sell out earlier.  Might just have to finally check out Universal's Halloween horror although it makes me jumpy even thinking about it!


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> And I'll add yet another vote for Trail's End.  We like the breakfast but recently have been heading there for lunch which is now ala carte vs the buffet it used to be.  That was a little sad for DH but we still like it.
> 
> I'm right there with you *Horselover *on the party tickets.  We had one trip that it rained during the MVMCP.  It was miserable and after that I swore never again was I buying before I had some idea of the weather.  The only time I've had an issue was Columbus weekend when I waited to buy the night before.  I had looked online earlier in the day and it was available but I decided to wait until I arrived onsite and checked into OKW.  The CM had sold some earlier but my 9pm purchase was just a little bit too late!   But now I have a dilemma since we might be there over Halloween and that's the parties that sell out earlier.  Might just have to finally check out Universal's Halloween horror although it makes me jumpy even thinking about it!



We haven't been to breakfast at Trail's End yet but have done the dinner twice.  Very good.  We'll do breakfast this year in Dec.

I had the chance to go to Horror Nights last year for free when I was down there for a conference.  I said thanks but no thanks!  MNSSHP is my speed.  Creepy, bloody, things jumping out at me is not.   I just don't like to be scared for like that.

When we've done MNSSHP in the past it's always been on Columbus Day weekend.  We either do the Thu. or Sun. night party.  Never had a problem getting tickets 4-5 days before.   I used to call MS on that Mon. or Tue. to order them.  The ones around Halloween do sell out though.  You're right about that.  It's been a couple years since I've been to a party.  Maybe I can talk DS15 into it for this Oct.


----------



## brettcw23

Dizny Dad said:


> Backpacks are always great for your "Stuff" needed in the parks, but I meant for the candy haul the kids will get at MNSSHP!  I always seem to leave with my backpack _stuffed_; attempt to make a small dent in it for the next few days, then take the rest of the "haul" home to DD & DSL's youth group.  Disney is indeed generous!


Yeah, I knew what you meant. I didn't clarify very well in my response. What I meant is that since they will have their own backpacks, no added weight to mine with the copious amounts of candy. LOL. Last party we had more than any family could consume, let alone a child!


----------



## brettcw23

horselover said:


> We haven't been to breakfast at Trail's End yet but have done the dinner twice.  Very good.  We'll do breakfast this year in Dec.
> 
> I had the chance to go to Horror Nights last year for free when I was down there for a conference.  I said thanks but no thanks!  MNSSHP is my speed.  Creepy, bloody, things jumping out at me is not.   I just don't like to be scared for like that.
> 
> When we've done MNSSHP in the past it's always been on Columbus Day weekend.  We either do the Thu. or Sun. night party.  Never had a problem getting tickets 4-5 days before.   I used to call MS on that Mon. or Tue. to order them.  The ones around Halloween do sell out though.  You're right about that.  It's been a couple years since I've been to a party.  Maybe I can talk DS15 into it for this Oct.


I heard that Horror Nights was awesome but you were spot on about the theming being vastly different from MNSSHP. With 2 girls in elementary school, the horror nights was not for us at all!

What can I say, I'm paranoid about availability. I'm the person that sees something on sale and then thinks that EVERYONE else is going to the store for that SAME thing!

Speaking of paranoid, you all now making me paranoid about the weather! Perhaps our costumes will be for "Singing in the Rain" or scuba divers?


----------



## horselover

brettcw23 said:


> I heard that Horror Nights was awesome but you were spot on about the theming being vastly different from MNSSHP. With 2 girls in elementary school, the horror nights was not for us at all!
> 
> What can I say, I'm paranoid about availability. I'm the person that sees something on sale and then thinks that EVERYONE else is going to the store for that SAME thing!
> 
> Speaking of paranoid, you all now making me paranoid about the weather! Perhaps our costumes will be for "Singing in the Rain" or scuba divers?



Oh I'm sorry!  I didn't mean to make your worry about the weather.  I was just saying for me personally I wouldn't enjoy being in a costume & then having to cover up with a poncho.  For others that would be no big deal.  I'm sure you'll be fine!  Sunny skies for you!


----------



## MiaSRN62

brettcw23 said:


> Morning, all. Just and FYI here...FYI - MNSSHP tickets are on sale now. I just bought them for the October 13, 2015 party. For DVC it was $70 and $65 a ticket.


Thanks for the head's up brettcw23! I am actually looking at MNSSHP for DISNEYLAND this year! Anyone ever been?? Going with friends for the 60th anniversary of DL. Never been to California....so excited! Tried to get GCV---was on a wait list and took myself off after some helpful suggestions/comments. Heard I had a better chance of seeing angels!  Now staying at the Disneyland Hotel on points. So please, "keeper-of-the-lists", add me to Disneyland Oct 4-8, 2015 (will be in various other parts of California Sept 26-Oct 4 as well).


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MiaSRN62 said:


> Thanks for the head's up brettcw23! I am actually looking at MNSSHP for DISNEYLAND this year! Anyone ever been?? Going with friends for the 60th anniversary of DL. Never been to California....so excited! Tried to get GCV---was on a wait list and took myself off after some helpful suggestions/comments. Heard I had a better chance of seeing angels!  Now staying at the Disneyland Hotel on points. So please, "keeper-of-the-lists", add me to Disneyland Oct 4-8, 2015 (will be in various other parts of California Sept 26-Oct 4 as well).



I've been to DL's Halloweentime - lots of fun!  Similar but different from WDW but it's been a few years.  It didn't have the same caliber of parade IMO but you do get the Nightmare overlay at HM and I think they still have the halloween overlay at SM too.  And with all the 60th celebration things I believe it will be a great year to go! I think my first VGC stay was the year they started the Halloween fireworks etc. there when they did it without a party and I was spoiled by that.  So awesome going in every night for those fireworks.   Have you found the Halloween thread on the DL boards?  Usually has lots of great information.   (BTW - you know I gave you different advice on VGC.    JK -  )



brettcw23 said:


> Speaking of paranoid, you all now making me paranoid about the weather! Perhaps our costumes will be for "Singing in the Rain" or scuba divers?




At least it's Oct so warmer but since we've wigged you out already I bet it will be hot and clear.


----------



## MiaSRN62

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I've been to DL's Halloweentime - lots of fun!  Similar but different from WDW but it's been a few years.  It didn't have the same caliber of parade IMO but you do get the Nightmare overlay at HM and I think they still have the halloween overlay at SM too.  And with all the 60th celebration things I believe it will be a great year to go! I think my first VGC stay was the year they started the Halloween fireworks etc. there when they did it without a party and I was spoiled by that.  So awesome going in every night for those fireworks.   *Have you found the Halloween thread on the DL boards?  Usually has lots of great information.   (BTW - you know I gave you different advice on VGC.*   JK -  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least it's Oct so warmer but since we've wigged you out already I bet it will be hot and clear.


Ha ha! Yes, *Kathy*! I much appreciated your input. Even DVC MS said it was very hard to get a waitlist there and they pointed out the fact that it was the 60th anniversary. The GCV look so beautiful, but I was afraid of possibly being on the waitlist and not getting it and then finding out that standard view rooms at DL Hotel were gone as well. I'd love a premium view but the points are ouch. So I got chicken and backed out. But I really appreciated your helpfulness. And no...I was not aware of the DL Halloween thread. Going there next!  Thanks!


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> Tepees?  Oh brother...


I remember a few years back on one of our Groupies renditions, Muushka, Granny, Dizny Di and Dad and a few others including myself going back and forth about when pts. run out, our willingness to sleep in the bushes by VWL so the teepees sound like a step up


----------



## brettcw23

horselover said:


> Oh I'm sorry!  I didn't mean to make your worry about the weather.  I was just saying for me personally I wouldn't enjoy being in a costume & then having to cover up with a poncho.  For others that would be no big deal.  I'm sure you'll be fine!  Sunny skies for you!





KAT4DISNEY said:


> At least it's Oct so warmer but since we've wigged you out already I bet it will be hot and clear.



Lol.No worries at all. But it was a great point and one I'll keep in mind for any future events.
I truthfully NEVER gave a second thought to the weather. So now I'm going with the attitude that the money I spent on the tickets...I'm sure I've sent that much on worse! 
It's funny b\c my wife will start looking at the weather for our trip before we go and then I tell her, "Why look at it when you can't control it? It's just going to stress you out." 
Then I secretly look at the weather.

We have been blessed that we have never had more than about 20-30 minutes of rain during either our Fall or Spring trips. I hope that tradition continues! Two years ago we spent a good deal of time swimming during our breaks b\c it was so warm (same week as our upcoming trip). There was one night, it was around 9PM and the humidity was insane. I was just sweating while standing at one of the pavilions having a beer.


----------



## brettcw23

Morning, peeps. Hope everyone is having a  great Friday. 

My DW was on vacation this week so I took a vac day today. DW and I are supposed to be cleaning the house. She's doing Girl Scout stuff for her troop and I'm pulling info for our trip. Tonight we are having a family meeting since Monday is the 180 day mark for our trip. 

I shoul probably wrap up my last Trip Report so that I can start my next one.


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> I remember a few years back on one of our Groupies renditions, Muushka, Granny, Dizny Di and Dad and a few others including myself going back and forth about when pts. run out, our willingness to sleep in the bushes by VWL so the teepees sound like a step up



Ha!  I remember that.  Not sure I could do the bushes.  Too scracthy.        I think I could make due with a lounge chair on the beach though!   



brettcw23 said:


> Lol.No worries at all. But it was a great point and one I'll keep in mind for any future events.
> I truthfully NEVER gave a second thought to the weather. So now I'm going with the attitude that the money I spent on the tickets...I'm sure I've sent that much on worse!
> It's funny b\c my wife will start looking at the weather for our trip before we go and then I tell her, "Why look at it when you can't control it? It's just going to stress you out."
> Then I secretly look at the weather.


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover said:


> Ha!  I remember that.  Not sure I could do the bushes.  Too scracthy.        I think I could make due with a lounge chair on the beach though!



I like the idea of the lounge chairs too


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Granny!!!!
(Did this in my best Cardinal red)


----------



## eliza61

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANNY*
thought you'd sneak one by us.​
A picture birthday cards.


----------



## twinklebug

Happy Birthday Granny! 

Did you know, that when Googling "VWL Disney" your picture comes up? It really does.  (2011 Holiday M&G, there are others in the pic too.) Eliza got me going: After seeing the handful of beautiful ones she posted, I had to see more.


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday Granny!!!!*


----------



## Corinne

*DDad & DI~*You are definitely starting the number of sleeps way ahead of me! I usually don't start til 10, but I guess it wouldn't hurt to start now......anyway, it reminds me, about 2 weeks ago, my manager said her husband stated they only had three more sleeps til vacation and she thought he was so clever! I explained it's common with us Disney crazed people


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy birthday Tom (*Granny*)!!!! 
I couldn't resist this fun pic of us taken circa March 2013 at the Lodge! Hope to run in to you again one day! All the best on your birthday!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Granny!!!*


----------



## sleepydog25

Hope you have a great birthday, Granny!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> *DDad & DI~*You are definitely starting the number of sleeps way ahead of me! I usually don't start til 10, but I guess it wouldn't hurt to start now......anyway, it reminds me, about 2 weeks ago, my manager said her husband stated they only had three more sleeps til vacation and she thought he was so clever! I explained it's common with us Disney crazed people


We have our countdown on our ref. and every day I make sure to change it.  We are at day 29 right now


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday Granny!!!!
> (Did this in my best Cardinal red)



*Jimmy.*..very kind of you to tie in the Cardinals with the birthday wishes.  Thanks!



eliza61 said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANNY*
> thought you'd sneak one by us.​
> A picture birthday cards.



*Eliza*...those are the best birthday card pictures I could ever want.  And yes, it makes me smile every time I think of the Groupies who even take pictures of elevator doors!   





twinklebug said:


> Happy Birthday Granny!
> 
> Did you know, that when Googling "VWL Disney" your picture comes up? It really does.  (2011 Holiday M&G, there are others in the pic too.) Eliza got me going: After seeing the handful of beautiful ones she posted, I had to see more.



*Twinklebug*...that's funny about the Google search results.  I'm going to have to check that out.  Thanks! 



Corinne said:


> *Happy Birthday Granny!!!!*



*Corinne*...I appreciate the sentiments! Thank you.   




KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Birthday Granny!!!*



*Kathy*..Thanks so much.  I hope our paths cross again at WDW!  



sleepydog25 said:


> Hope you have a great birthday, Granny!!



*Patrick*...thanks for the kind words.  Look forward to meeting up with you and Luv on some future trip!


----------



## Granny

MiaSRN62 said:


> Happy birthday Tom (*Granny*)!!!!
> I couldn't resist this fun pic of us taken circa March 2013 at the Lodge! Hope to run in to you again one day! All the best on your birthday!!!!




*Maria*...somehow I missed this post on the "multi quote"...thanks for the great picture!   What a fun time that was (though short) and of course any excuse to go to the WL lobby is okay with me!  And your graphics are superb as always!   Thanks!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Granny said:


> *Maria*...somehow I missed this post on the "multi quote"...thanks for the great picture!   What a fun time that was (though short) and of course any excuse to go to the WL lobby is okay with me!  And your graphics are superb as always!   Thanks!


It was very short I agree. We were there with my daughter and son-in-law-to-be. We had just done the Disney wedding tour? Or we were headed to it? It was a hectic day for us. We had lunch at Whispering Canyon and tried to sort through the pros and cons of the two wedding location sites they had (WDW vs Florida Aquarium in Tampa). WDW won in the end. If it weren't so hectic that trip, we could have spent a little more time. I'm sure paths will cross again. Enjoy your day!!!!


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> Happy Birthday Granny!
> 
> Did you know, that when Googling "VWL Disney" your picture comes up? It really does.  (2011 Holiday M&G, there are others in the pic too.) Eliza got me going: After seeing the handful of beautiful ones she posted, I had to see more.



*Twinklebug*...well you know I just had to go out and do that Google thingy and you are quite right!  Here's a sample of some of the pictures out there from that search....


----------



## DiznyDi

What fun looking at the pictures this morning.  Brings back many happy memories of the folks we've met over the years!  

Granny, Happy Belated Birthday!  We'll celebrate together is a few short weeks 

Temps are going to get in the 70's for us today.  It's about time the sun comes out.

Enjoy your day, Groupies!


----------



## jimmytammy

I am excited this AM as I listen to Amazon Prime Music(just found out we get it as Prime members for free)1st song I chose was Gordon Lightfoots "Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald", a song heard often around OKW.  So it prompts me to find some WL music, I will let yall know what I find

Di glad to hear its warming up in your neck of the woods, so glad all that cold weather is behind us now

Granny loving the pics as that last one brings back some great memories, and the 1st one reminds me too of folks we have been fortunate to meet thru the years.   Groupies are the best hands down

Uber excited found Aaron Coplands "Fanfare For The Common Man" got my WL swag going now!!


----------



## twinklebug

My first thought upon sitting at the computer this morning and seeing my meeting was pushed off until later: I need music! Then I read your post JT,  we have Amazon Student prime & it works for the music as well! Just wish I had time to build a playlist there. Penciling that in for later  Thanks JT!

Some more VWL ... ummm... fun(?) for you this morning, look what I found:
http://www.laundryview.com/disneyworld/ 

For anyone staying in a studio, this is good news. Now they need Kidani on there.


----------



## MiaSRN62

twinklebug said:


> Some more VWL ... ummm... fun(?) for you this morning, look what I found:
> http://www.laundryview.com/disneyworld/
> 
> For anyone staying in a studio, this is good news. Now they need Kidani on there.


Amazing technology! My daughter had this when she was in college. She could sit in her room and study and know exactly when a washing machine or dryer was free. Cool stuff!!!!


----------



## Kathymford

MiaSRN62 said:


> Amazing technology! My daughter had this when she was in college. She could sit in her room and study and know exactly when a washing machine or dryer was free. Cool stuff!!!!



I could have used this in my last apartment building. LOL.


----------



## eliza61

twinklebug said:


> My first thought upon sitting at the computer this morning and seeing my meeting was pushed off until later: I need music! Then I read your post JT,  we have Amazon Student prime & it works for the music as well! Just wish I had time to build a playlist there. Penciling that in for later  Thanks JT!
> 
> Some more VWL ... ummm... fun(?) for you this morning, look what I found:
> http://www.laundryview.com/disneyworld/
> 
> For anyone staying in a studio, this is good news. Now they need Kidani on there.


That is so cool.  lol


----------



## jimmytammy

twinklebug
Thanks for the share about the laundry.  This has been one of our issues with staying in studios, though we love 1 beds, at times, a studio works well with pts. but packing causes issue.  We are going in Dec. 2016 after our SIL gets back from his deployment with plans to have a studio for us, and one for him and our DD at VWL and hoping to stay 10 nights.  This makes the stay easier to manage knowing we can get our clothes done without standing there the whole time.


----------



## eliza61

*Tuesday Trivia*​
One of the newer additions to Main Street, U.S.A honoring persons integral to WDW's success is not a window but a door.  Dedicated in 2005, it pays tribute to the current, former and future WDW cast members with the inscripition:
_*"Open since '71 Magic Kingdom Casting Agency, it takes people to make the dream a reality.  Walter Elias Disney, Founder and Director Emeritus"
*_
The door is at the end of the Disney Clothiers building, next to the Hall of Champions.

uber cool!!


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> *Tuesday Trivia*​
> One of the newer additions to Main Street, U.S.A honoring persons integral to WDW's success is not a window but a door.  Dedicated in 2005, it pays tribute to the current, former and future WDW cast members with the inscripition:
> _*"Open since '71 Magic Kingdom Casting Agency, it takes people to make the dream a reality.  Walter Elias Disney, Founder and Director Emeritus"
> *_
> The door is at the end of the Disney Clothiers building, next to the Hall of Champions.
> 
> uber cool!!




I agree...it's always good to spread the credit around.  And while Walt had the vision, it took a lot of dedicated people to buy in to the customer experience focus that was years ahead of other industries.  Very cool indeed.


----------



## Kathymford

Ok, looks like there's no going back now! Just bought my entry to the WDW 1/2 marathon. We are going back to WDW next January (FINALLY). lol. We just went Nov '14, but it still feels like FOREVER! DVC owner problems. haha. I've got the race days booked at the lodge, but have to wait until the 7 month window to book the rest. Silly two contracts. But now I'm undecided where to stay. Trying out Poly is tempting, but I don't think I want stay there a whole week. If I'm going to do a split stay anyway, is it silly to book to MK resorts? Maybe I should try for an Epcot/MK resort split.


----------



## Dizny Dad

OK . . Once Again I have to look sheepishly around the corner because I'm late (or early for next year) . . . but here goes . . .
HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANNY!



Granny said:


> . . . . . . it's always good to spread the credit around.  And while Walt had the vision, it took a lot of dedicated people to buy in to the customer experience focus that was years ahead of other industries.  Very cool indeed.



Let's not forget Roy Disney; you know, the bronze guy sitting on the bench with Minnie in Town Square in MK (at least during non-holiday times) that most people think is a bad statue of Walt.  It was Roy who was the buffered between Walt and the banks, the studios, etc.  Walt was a visionary, but many times hard to understand and get along with, especially at the Bank.  Roy made sure his brother's dreams and visions stayed that way.  It was Roy that had Disney World's name changed to Walt Disney World after Walt's death, to be sure no one mistook the wonder of the World for Roy's.  Next time you're in Town Square, find Roy, put your hand on his shoulder, and quietly thank him for keeping it going after Walt went home!


----------



## sleepydog25

Kathymford said:


> Ok, looks like there's no going back now! Just bought my entry to the WDW 1/2 marathon. We are going back to WDW next January (FINALLY). lol. We just went Nov '14, but it still feels like FOREVER! DVC owner problems. haha. I've got the race days booked at the lodge, but have to wait until the 7 month window to book the rest. Silly two contracts. But now I'm undecided where to stay. Trying out Poly is tempting, but I don't think I want stay there a whole week. If I'm going to do a split stay anyway, is it silly to book to MK resorts? Maybe I should try for an Epcot/MK resort split.


We'll miss you by a month!  *Luv* determined she was going to do the Princess 1/2 marathon in February, so she's been training for a few months now and making steady progress (I'm her coach and erstwhile running partner).  Next step:  10K in a little over three weeks.  We register in July, I think.  We've booked our entire stay at VWL.


----------



## Corinne

DiznyDi said:


> What fun looking at the pictures this morning.  Brings back many happy memories of the folks we've met over the years!
> 
> Granny, Happy Belated Birthday!  We'll celebrate together is a few short weeks
> 
> Temps are going to get in the 70's for us today.  It's about time the sun comes out.
> 
> Enjoy your day, Groupies!



I knew I was missing *Di & Dad *by a few days, but I'm going to miss *Granny and Teapot too! *We simply must do a better job of planning our trips people!!

*Di--*happy to hear it's warming up for you, we hit 70 yesterday, but will be in the 60's for the rest of the week, trust me, I am not complaining!!


----------



## Kathymford

sleepydog25 said:


> We'll miss you by a month!  *Luv* determined she was going to do the Princess 1/2 marathon in February, so she's been training for a few months now and making steady progress (I'm her coach and erstwhile running partner).  Next step:  10K in a little over three weeks.  We register in July, I think.  We've booked our entire stay at VWL.



Ooooh. I want to do Princess one day too, but points are so much cheaper in January. Ha.


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> I knew I was missing *Di & Dad *by a few days, but I'm going to miss *Granny and Teapot too! *We simply must do a better job of planning our trips people!!




*Corinne*...I have to totally agree with you on this planning thing!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Corinne said:


> . . . . . . . . . .  We simply must do a better job of planning our trips people!!. . . . . . . . . .





Granny said:


> *Corinne*...I have to totally agree with you on this planning thing!!



OK *Groupies* . . _Let's do it_ . . . we'll all sell off our personal empire holdings . . . buy lots more points . . . . . and live at The Lodge.  *Jimmy* will secure the TeePees for us until we can make other long term arrangements; but until then, we can start out back under the bushes.  DiznyDi & I will take the ones beside Trout Pass . . . . . just staking a claim in case someone buys into this.  See you there.


----------



## Kathymford

Dizny Dad said:


> OK *Groupies* . . _Let's do it_ . . . we'll all sell off our personal empire holdings . . . buy lots more points . . . . . and live at The Lodge.  *Jimmy* will secure the TeePees for us until we can make other long term arrangements; but until then, we can start out back under the bushes.  DiznyDi & I will take the ones beside Trout Pass . . . . . just staking a claim in case someone buys into this.  See you there.



I'm in.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

This slideshow link popped up on my facebook page today.  Kinda fun to look back and remember what's the same and what's different at WDW.  

http://www.wesh.com/orlandomyway/or...ign=walt+disney+world+updates&linkId=13508485


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> OK . . Once Again I have to look sheepishly around the corner because I'm late (or early for next year) . . . but here goes . . .
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANNY!
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not forget Roy Disney; you know, the bronze guy sitting on the bench with Minnie in Town Square in MK (at least during non-holiday times) that most people think is a bad statue of Walt.  It was Roy who was the buffered between Walt and the banks, the studios, etc.  Walt was a visionary, but many times hard to understand and get along with, especially at the Bank.  Roy made sure his brother's dreams and visions stayed that way.  It was Roy that had Disney World's name changed to Walt Disney World after Walt's death, to be sure no one mistook the wonder of the World for Roy's.  Next time you're in Town Square, find Roy, put your hand on his shoulder, and quietly thank him for keeping it going after Walt went home!



*DDad*...thanks for the warm wishes!  And I agree about Roy who was so instrumental in getting Walt's vision of WDW to come to life.  

Also, I'm ready for the move to WL as a permanent resident.  We'll just toss a blanket out on the beach and we'll be fine.  






			
				KAT4DISNEY said:
			
		

> This slideshow link popped up on my facebook page today. Kinda fun to look back and remember what's the same and what's different at WDW.



*Kathy*...thanks for the link.  Our first trip to WDW was in 1998 but it's always cool to see the first decades of Magic Kingdom like that.  I was actually surprised to see how many things did not change in the past 44 years.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> *Kathy*...thanks for the link.  Our first trip to WDW was in 1998 but it's always cool to see the first decades of Magic Kingdom like that.  I was actually surprised to see how many things did not change in the past 44 years.



Yes- much is still the same, especially Main Street and the Castle.  But Frontierland has changed quite a bit and Fantasyland too.  It doesn't seem like overall Tomorrowland has changed all that much in look but quite a bit in attractions.  It's fun to see how it all looked almost barren compared to now with the growth of all the trees - the Haunted Mansion looks like it was a lonely old house perched up on a hilltop.  I have a picture from our first trip to WDW with my mom and dad in front of a sign about the upcoming opening of Tom Sawyer Island!


----------



## horselover

Happy Birthday Granny!!!  Sorry I missed it.


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> View attachment 88599 Happy Birthday Granny!!!  Sorry I missed it.




*Julie.*..thanks so much for the birthday wishes!  

And as I see the graphics you used, it makes me look forward to seeing Mickey and Minnie in just a week!


----------



## sleepydog25

Kathymford said:


> Ooooh. I want to do Princess one day too, but points are so much cheaper in January. Ha.


I think *Luv* didn't care--it said "Princess" and that's all she needed to hear.


----------



## Kathymford

sleepydog25 said:


> I think *Luv* didn't care--it said "Princess" and that's all she needed to hear.



I TOTALLY get that. Have you seen the medal??  I will do it one day. I just moved up to half marathons myself ... well, actually my first will be the DL Half this September. I do it all for the BLING. haha. Oh, and health yadda, yadda, yadda.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> This slideshow link popped up on my facebook page today.  Kinda fun to look back and remember what's the same and what's different at WDW.
> 
> http://www.wesh.com/orlandomyway/or...ign=walt+disney+world+updates&linkId=13508485


Photo 1:  Love the shorts and high heels!  Photo 12:  No crowds!  Photo 40:  Where was the Empress Lily Restaurant docked?


----------



## sleepydog25

Kathymford said:


> I TOTALLY get that. Have you seen the medal??  I will do it one day. I just moved up to half marathons myself ... well, actually my first will be the DL Half this September. I do it all for the BLING. haha. Oh, and health yadda, yadda, yadda.


I've done a few marathons and a couple of half-marathons, though I've done neither for a number of years.  Thus, this race is a way to revisit my past, albeit at a slower pace (thankfully!).  As for the BLING, *Luv* is all about the *BLING*, no doubt.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Photo 1:  Love the shorts and high heels!  Photo 12:  No crowds!  Photo 40:  Where was the Empress Lily Restaurant docked?



Haha, missed the heels when I looked at it.  My first visit to DL I had a dress and black patent Mary janes on - very dressed up for being almost 3 although maybe not as fashionable as this.     I still recall and miss the times with no crowds although it can be a little hard to believe now.  

The Empress LiLy is still where it always was I believe, only now it's Fultons!  Back then it was the Lake Buena Vista Shopping - before Pleasure Island was added.  On an early visit to Disney World we stayed in a hotel across the street from there (a Travel Lodge at the time I think) and we ate at the Empress Lily......a memory from a very very long time ago.


----------



## Lakegirl

Passed ROFR 4/6 on 210 points at VWL.  Super excited and can't wait till we can book our first trip!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Lakegirl said:


> Passed ROFR 4/6 on 210 points at VWL.  Super excited and can't wait till we can book our first trip!!!


Congratulations, *Lakegirl*!  Welcome to the Groupies, as well!  You'll find genuinely friendly folks here, and we'd love to get to know you better.  Pull up a rocker, grab your favorite libation, and sit a spell (spittoon optional).  As with all new Groupies, if you're interested, we do keep a list of future trips and cruises, as well as a listing of birthdays and anniversaries.  Just go to Page 1 for more.  Again, welcome!


----------



## ParkHoppers

Offered accepted on VWL contract. Paid a little above average for price per point so confident in passing ROFR. Wish us luck. Very excited to add VWL to our existing BLT contract. Absolutely love Wilderness Lodge.


----------



## sleepydog25

ParkHoppers said:


> Offered accepted on VWL contract. Paid a little above average for price per point so confident in passing ROFR. Wish us luck. Very excited to add VWL to our existing BLT contract. Absolutely love Wilderness Lodge.


And a hearty welcome to you, as well, *ParkHoppers*! As we tell those who stop by our merry band, all it takes to be a Groupie is a love of the Lodge. . .well, that and the small matter of a $50 GMF (Groupie Maintenance Fee), payable in small bills to _moi_. (You, too, *Lakegirl*!)   Seriously, welcome, and we'd love to hear all about you.  Check out page 1 if you're interested in sharing travel, birthday, and/or anniversary dates.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies Lakegirl and ParkHoppers!!!!
Always cool to have new folks join in!  And congratulations to you both


----------



## jimmytammy

Dad
I agree with your thoughts on Roy.  I have had a keen interest in Disney history(for obvious reasons)through the years, and Roy was def. a behind the scenes guy.  But had it not been for him, Walts dreams would have been just that, dreams.  Roy made magic in his own kind of way, financially. I have read what few books are out there on him along with many numerous books about Walt.  What wonderful guys they were and their relationship, rocky at times, held strong when it counted.  Roy deserves as many accolades as Walt for getting the parks going.  He was a creative man too!

And as for the teepee deal, I will be more than happy to spur that project along.  At worst, we can set up camo tents in the woods between WL and FW(for those who take the path between the 2 resorts, just keep it down in the early AM as some of us may still be sleeping in).  And if you hear a roaring sound in the AM, probably not bears, but rather some of us guys snoring after a long day of setting up camp(but if a furry black or brown guy, around 6 or 7 ft tall while standing, but is fast approaching on four feet about 4 ft tall, run and scream loudly, we will come out of our tents and run with yall!!)


----------



## DiznyDi

*Congratulations Lakegirl and ParkHoppers!*  Such an exciting time for you.  Personally,  you can never have too many VWL points 
Welcome to the Groupies, too.  Always a pleasure when folks find their way over to our little corner of the Dis.

sleepydog (sometimes referred to as 'sly' dog ) and jimmytammy (JT) are the keepers of trip dates, anniversaries and such found on page 1.  Send them a pm if you'd like your info added.  We like to celebrate!  And we like to have little 'meets' when our schedules coincide while at the World.

.......in other news.....16 days to go......


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> . . . . . . we can set up camo tents in the woods between WL and FW(for those who take the path between the 2 resorts, just keep it down in the early AM as some of us may still be sleeping in).  And if you hear a roaring sound in the AM, probably not bears, but rather some of us guys snoring after a long day of setting up camp . . . . . .



That roaring sound may be the Street Sweeper that cleans the path early in the morning. . . . and I'm still looking for the picture I have of it!  But, yeah, if the roar is from the four legged guy, run . . .


----------



## Corinne

OK this is off topic but I have to share! Jennifer Lawrence, Bradley Cooper, Robert Diniro have been filming in the surrounding towns for several months. Two days ago I noticed a moving truck at a neighbors home, and when my husband got home from work he noticed a lot of activity at the house and discovered they rented the home and are filming there! So far all I have seen are crew members, and I think they film while I'm at work. Fingers crossed I will catch a glimpse of Bradley or "Bobby"


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> OK this is off topic but I have to share! Jennifer Lawrence, Bradley Cooper, Robert Diniro have been filming in the surrounding towns for several months. Two days ago I noticed a moving truck at a neighbors home, and when my husband got home from work he noticed a lot of activity at the house and discovered they rented the home and are filming there! So far all I have seen are crew members, and I think they film while I'm at work. Fingers crossed I will catch a glimpse of Bradley or "Bobby"



How fun Corinne!  Good luck with your star spotting!


----------



## ParkHoppers

Thanks for the warm welcomes all. I will check back in when my contract is finalized. On a side note is their a link to the best room views to request at VWL?


----------



## anmay27

I'm waiting to close.  Passed ROFR on 4/1.  I'm hoping I close before the 7 month opens to try and get something for Christmas this year  I have dreamed of staying at WL for 10 years and now I can make it happen for me and the kids as long as there is availability lol .. so excited to be here. 

Angela


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ParkHoppers said:


> Thanks for the warm welcomes all. I will check back in when my contract is finalized. On a side note is their a link to the best room views to request at VWL?



There isn't a dedicated view thread AFAIK like there is for many other resorts although you might find some on the WL thread on the resort board.  The lovely thing about VWL is the views are generally - trees!    Just a few things to know really - there is one studio that has no balcony (4533 I believe).  Many of the 5th floor rooms have solid balcony walls which some are fine with (I like them) and others don't like at all so that's up to you.  And then there's the "dumpster" views from a few of the villas at the end of the hall on the non-lake side.  Basically you can see into the service area at the end of the villas although if you look right you'll see - trees!


----------



## sleepydog25

anmay27 said:


> I'm waiting to close.  Passed ROFR on 4/1.  I'm hoping I close before the 7 month opens to try and get something for Christmas this year  I have dreamed of staying at WL for 10 years and now I can make it happen for me and the kids as long as there is availability lol .. so excited to be here.
> 
> Angela


Congrats on passing ROFR, *anmay*!  And welcome to the Groupies!  We hope you'll check in often and let us get to know you.  As for availability, it will be a tough task within your time frame; HOWEVER, when we bought our first VWL contract a few years ago, we closed in May.  A few nights were available the first week in December, but not all.  We reserved what we could, opted to do resort-swapping for the other days, and then waitlisted for VWL.  It took all the way until early October, but our waitlists came through, and we enjoyed our entire stay at the Lodge that December.  The moral:  don't give up hope.  Again, welcome!


----------



## jimmytammy

We have 2 great reasons to celebrate
Happy Birthday Tea Pot & DisneyNutzy!!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TEA POT!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies anmay27!!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

HAPPY BIRTHDAY *D*ISNEY*N*UTZY!


----------



## Dizny Dad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> .. . . . .  The lovely thing about VWL is the views are generally - trees!    Just a few things to know really - there is one studio that has no balcony (4533 I believe).  . . .



Yup - Trees.  and yup the room without a balcony makes you feel like you are really missing something; and at check-in, they will tell you ALL rooms have balconies, so keep your ears sharp when they tell you your room number.

Most importantly, DiznyDi & I have really boiled it down to two things you need to know when getting a room; sipping coffee in the morning on your balcony to bus noise (even # room), or sipping that wonderful early morning coffee to the gentle sounds of far off boat horns, calling you to the magic that is Disney (odd # room).  So when making room requests, the first request is always an odd # room; just can't get into the magic first thing if I am sipping my coffee to the sound of air brakes and diesel engines (thru the trees, of course)


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne, how cool!  I feel you are in need of a few days off work, cough, cough 

Parkhoppers, KAT did a great job describing the views, I just want to add, the great thing about tree views, it affords you a wildlife view at times as well.  Deer, rabbits, armadillos, etc roam this area, esp. easy to spot while drinking coffee on the balconies.  Sort of like our own version of AKL Savannah view Just saw Dads post and he too has the right idea, about the sounds as well.  Its an all encompassing kind of thing, and the Lodge tends to make you forget there is a fantasy world just a boat ride away.  The Lodge for me is like a fantasy world unto itself, a time that takes me back to the Old West, as a kid playing Davy Crockett or Daniel Boone in the woods.


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> . . . . .  I just want to add, the great thing about tree views, it affords you a wildlife view at times as well.  Deer, rabbits, armadillos, etc roam this area, esp. easy to spot while drinking . . . . . . . . .



Sounds like a good idea in the afternoon when returning early to Boonesborough.


----------



## Kathymford

My favorite part of owning at VWL is the 11 month window for booking at Christmas. That was one great trip.


----------



## horselover

Kathymford said:


> My favorite part of owning at VWL is the 11 month window for booking at Christmas. That was one great trip.



Mine too.  There's no place like Home for the holidays.  I look forward to it all year.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Kathymford said:


> My favorite part of owning at VWL is the 11 month window for booking at Christmas. . . . . . . . .



No Argument there . . .


----------



## anmay27

I am definitely on board with the groupies   I absolutely love the serenity of WL.  If it doesn't happen for us this year, I'll book it for next.  I am definitely of the ilk "buy where you want to stay" especially because I will always be going during school breaks. What should I focus on for must do's at VWL?


----------



## ParkHoppers

So if I am understanding room views...odd # rooms are lake side? And even room # faces the bus stop? I was thinking of my room request being upper floor with odd room #. Does that sound like what I should request? Is the dumpster view an even # room? Thanks again for all the help people.


----------



## MiaSRN62

ParkHoppers said:


> So if I am understanding room views...odd # rooms are lake side? And even room # faces the bus stop? I was thinking of my room request being upper floor with odd room #. Does that sound like what I should request? Is the dumpster view an even # room? Thanks again for all the help people.


Hi.....
This was one of the last rooms I stayed in at VWL...I think if you want a lake view, requesting a high floor and closer to the lobby would be your best bet. Others here would probably know better than me.  But the tree views are nice and relaxing as well.........


----------



## sleepydog25

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi.....
> This was one of the last rooms I stayed in at VWL...I think if you want a lake view, requesting a high floor and closer to the lobby would be your best bet. Others here would probably know better than me.  But the tree views are nice and relaxing as well.........


I agree.  We generally ask for floors 2-4, pool view.  This encompasses the higher floors without including the dormer-style balconies on the fifth floor, puts us closer to the elevators/lobby (away from the dumpster view which isn't as awful as it sounds), and indicates lake side all at the same time.  Keep in mind, that these are only requests, and in my experience the past 10 years, it's pretty much a crap shoot.  We usually end up on floors 3 or 4, lake side, and halfway down the hallway.  So, two out of three isn't bad.  We have ended up four rooms from the dumpster view, have been on the bus side twice (still very relaxing), and have only been close to the pool twice.  Here's a story that encapsulates the request process precisely.  As most on here know, *Luv* and I were married at the Lodge two summers ago.  We made our reservations 11 months out and asked for a 1BR lake side overlooking the pool.  Of all the times you'd think a request would be honored that would be it, right?  Well, we did get the 4th floor and we did get lake side; however, we were nowhere near the pool.  Closer to the dumpster than the pool, actually.  When we checked in, the CM told us, "you have a great room and location!"  Three times.  It was pretty much like every other time we'd stayed there.    That experience in no way diminished our love for VWL and the Lodge, but it does serve to illustrate that one can only make a request and wish for the best.  Good luck!


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> Sounds like a good idea in the afternoon when returning early to Boonesborough.


You mentioned something about drinking, in Boonsbourgh
*Dad*
Funny thing, I live in a place that is called Boone Station, now encompassed by Burlington, NC(basically a pigpath area where the wagon trail is still visible, it was a stagecoach trail area, and Boone Station, named after Daniel Boone is about 1/2 mile from my house).  Turns out, my aunt informed me recently that we are related to Mr. Boone on my grandmas side of the family.  Apparently that Wilderness connection didnt fall far from the tree

*anmay27*
As for must do's, I think for me, taking in the sights and sounds of WL as much as anything is a big plus.  Hearing Western themed music playing faintly in the background, seeing lanterns flicker at night, listening for the crickets chirp at night, catching a nap in one of the comfy chairs or enjoying your fav beverage in one in The Carolwood Pacific Room, early morning walks to FW, or a boat ride just for the fun of it, hearing the boats sound off in the AM before the parks open, roaming the grounds, checking out the wonderful foliage, etc.  There are so many things to take in.  To me, WL has the best grounds and sights and sounds amongst the resorts at WDW.  I love a lot of the other resorts on property, but WL just puts me at ease.


----------



## Corinne

Happy Saturday Groupies! Three weeks to go! Work is getting super crazy again so I'm guessing by the time my trip rolls around I'm going to be very ready


----------



## jimmytammy

Ok Folks...this is just wrong, we are getting way to close to the bottom of the 1st page...hope everyone has a great Sunday


----------



## sleepydog25

anmay27 said:


> I am definitely on board with the groupies   I absolutely love the serenity of WL.  If it doesn't happen for us this year, I'll book it for next.  I am definitely of the ilk "buy where you want to stay" especially because I will always be going during school breaks. What should I focus on for must do's at VWL?


The ideas proposed by* jimmytammy* are exceptional.  In addition to his excellent suggestions, you can acquire a list of Hidden Mickeys at the front desk; walk the nature trail and/or paved trail between VWL and FW; sit on the beach and watch EWP and even catch some of Wishes; take in family movie night (also on the beach); rent a surrey bike or boat; grab fresh Mickey waffles in Roaring Fork; watch the geyser blow up close; and put your name on the list to be a flag family.  Those who have been chosen to do the last idea say it's an awesome experience.  Above all, as *JT* says, enjoy the beauty, grandeur, and serenity of our home away from home.

P.S.  About to wash away here in the mountains.  After a gorgeous day Saturday, we've been pounded with rain and wind all day today.  Calling for up to 5" of rain by tomorrow night.  Stay dry, *JT*!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Bump . . .

Oooh . . .thud . . .thud . . .thud . . .thud . . .thud . . crash.  Sorry, missed my step when I was looking up from the bottom of the 1st page while standing on our thread.  Jimmy was right . . This was just wrong.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Now that I'm standing again, *Sleepydog* mentioned all sorts of cool things to do.  DiznyDi & I love eating our cheesy grits on our balcony, listening to the boat horns, after our walk thru the woods and back from Ft. Wilderness early in the morning.  Great way to start the day.  Sitting on the balcony listening to the electric water parade is a great way to punctuate a great day and turn in (old people - you know, in PJs by 9:30 PM)


----------



## Silvermist999

We will be staying at VWL for the very first time in a little over a month...so excited!
We have booked a LV 1 BR villa.  
What types of view can I expect to get?  Is there a thread or post that shows room location/views by room type?
Thanks!


----------



## Granny

Silvermist999 said:


> We will be staying at VWL for the very first time in a little over a month...so excited!
> We have booked a LV 1 BR villa.
> What types of view can I expect to get?  Is there a thread or post that shows room location/views by room type?
> Thanks!



Welcome to the VWL Groupies thread, Silvermist999!!! 

Look back about a page and read the posts about views.  There is not a thread dedicated to VWL views since almost all of the views are pretty much trees and more trees...which we love!  

By the way, there is not a way to book a Lake View villa at VWL.   Bay Lake Tower has that booking category but not VWL.  You can request a lake side villa, but frankly there are very few villas with a view of the lake, and even those have only a partial view through trees or the corner of the pool area.  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Granny

For those who ask about views at VWL, I think this picture says more clearly what we have been saying:







The red roof is the ENTIRE VWL resort.  As you can see, trees are the predominant view in almost all of the rooms.  It is a very small resort so even if you are in the last room at the end of the hall, it is a pretty short walk to the elevators.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> For those who ask about views at VWL, I think this picture says more clearly what we have been saying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red roof is the ENTIRE VWL resort.  As you can see, trees are the predominant view in almost all of the rooms.  It is a very small resort so even if you are in the last room at the end of the hall, it is a pretty short walk to the elevators.


As a matter of reference, the lake would be to the left in this picture (that might be the shore to the far left about 10 o'clock), and the bus stop is to the right.  In fact, you can see the roof to the bus walkway in the lower right corner.  You can also see what some of those dormer-style balconies look like--just up and left from center.


----------



## Silvermist999

Granny said:


> Welcome to the VWL Groupies thread, Silvermist999!!!
> 
> Look back about a page and read the posts about views.  There is not a thread dedicated to VWL views since almost all of the views are pretty much trees and more trees...which we love!
> 
> By the way, *there is not a way to book a Lake View villa at VWL*.   Bay Lake Tower has that booking category but not VWL.  You can request a lake side villa, but frankly there are very few villas with a view of the lake, and even those have only a partial view through trees or the corner of the pool area.  Enjoy your trip!



Oops! You are so right!  We have stayed at BLT numerous times and so thats probably why I referenced a lake view villa.   

So are there any better views or "not as good views".  Are there certain 1 BR villa locations that are more favourable than others that people seem to like?


----------



## sleepydog25

Silvermist999 said:


> Oops! You are so right!  We have stayed at BLT numerous times and so thats probably why I referenced a lake view villa.
> 
> So are there any better views or "not as good views".  Are there certain 1 BR villa locations that are more favourable than others that people seem to like?


As mentioned, the overwhelming theme at VWL is "trees."  That will be your view.  However, there are a few rooms that sit unappetizingly close to the dumpster (though it's not the as awful as it sounds, just not ideal).  When we request, it's for floors 2-4 and overlooking the pool.  Those floors don't have the dormer-style balconies and if you're close to the pool, you won't be close to the dumpster.  Again, welcome and good luck!


----------



## ParkHoppers

Thanks for the help on views people. Just trying to avoid the dumpster views like most.Are the dumpster views odd number rooms? Other than those I am a fan of any trees views. Must be really nice.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday luvvwl!!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LUVVWL!


----------



## MiaSRN62

_April_
*Granny* 22 - May 4 *VGF*

*Hey Granny! Have a great trip. Looking forward to hearing about and seeing pics from the VGF. I did the DVC tour in Feb at SSR. They had Aulani, Poly and VGF models. And I liked VGF hands-down the best! Have fun! *


----------



## Granny

MiaSRN62 said:


> _April_
> *Granny* 22 - May 4 *VGF*
> 
> *Hey Granny! Have a great trip. Looking forward to hearing about and seeing pics from the VGF. I did the DVC tour in Feb at SSR. They had Aulani, Poly and VGF models. And I liked VGF hands-down the best! Have fun! *




*Maria*...thanks so much for the kind words.  Yep, we are about 24 hours from takeoff to that magical place.  Very much looking forward to trying out VGF...I agree that in touring the models it looked like they did try to keep the DVC villas in keeping with the flagship standard of Grand Floridian.  We will be sure to provide an update (and pictures of course   ).


----------



## Granny

* HAPPY BIRTHDAY LUVVWL!  *

Here's hoping that you are made to feel like a princess tomorrow!!!   Somehow we think that you will.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> *Maria*...thanks so much for the kind words.  Yep, we are about 24 hours from takeoff to that magical place.  Very much looking forward to trying out VGF...I agree that in touring the models it looked like they did try to keep the DVC villas in keeping with the flagship standard of Grand Floridian.  We will be sure to provide an update (and pictures of course   ).


Have a great trip!  We loved the VGF studio last year, even though the floor plan/layout leaves little room for storage.  Still, the furnishings were excellent, our view (lagoon) was exceptional, and we loved the convenience of the monorail.  Say "hi" to the World for us!


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Have a great trip!  We loved the VGF studio last year, even though the floor plan/layout leaves little room for storage.  Still, the furnishings were excellent, our view (lagoon) was exceptional, and we loved the convenience of the monorail.  Say "hi" to the World for us!



Thanks *Patrick*.  We will have a 1BR so we should be good on storage for just the two of us.  I will say this is a bit of a splurge as the point schedule is pretty brutal at VGF and we are staying for 12 nights, which is a little longer than usual.  What the heck...that's why we bought the points, right?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Thanks *Patrick*.  We will have a 1BR so we should be good on storage for just the two of us.  I will say this is a bit of a splurge as the point schedule is pretty brutal at VGF and we are staying for 12 nights, which is a little longer than usual.  What the heck...that's why we bought the points, right?



Have a great time Granny!  I thoroughly enjoyed time at VGF with my nieces in Dec 2013.  Had a 2 bedroom.....I think you'll find the closet in the master quite spacious.  I've had it booked a couple of times since then but either plans changed or I wanted to save points for other stays!    We'll get back there again though.


----------



## jimmytammy

Have a great trip Granny!  You know we need pics here, so do what you can for us groupies
We will soon be on the other end of the monorail line at BLT, around 20 days


----------



## Granny

*Jimmy *&* Kathy*...thanks for the good trip wishes!  


Well, I've managed to mess up already on this trip....I seem to have lost the luggage tags for DME.  What a dummy!  






Argghhh!  Maybe that last birthday put me over the edge.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> *Jimmy *&* Kathy*...thanks for the good trip wishes!
> 
> 
> Well, I've managed to mess up already on this trip....I seem to have lost the luggage tags for DME.  What a dummy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Argghhh!  Maybe that last birthday put me over the edge.



I believe that you can take your airline tags from checking your luggage and give them to someone at the DME counter and they will collect your bags and still deliver them - at least that's what I've read but we haven't tried it ourselves.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Luvvwl!!!*


----------



## sleepydog25

_*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*_ to the most wonderful woman I've ever known.  Intelligent, funny, possessing infinite patience (she did marry me, after all!), and beautiful to boot, I simply don't know what I'd do without her.  She is _mo anam cara_ every single day. . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny
Dont beat yourself up too bad, sounds like KAT has your back.  Go and have fun, and let it ride

Has anyone seen where WDW transportation is testing a direct bus route from MK to WL and FW?  Looks like it will take place over the next 4 weeks from 4-11:30pm.  Just curious about this.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> .............I seem to have lost the luggage tags for DME.  What a dummy!  . . . . . . . .



WOW - Say it ain't so!  I agree tho', check in at that BIG desk before arranging yourself in the correct queue for the bus ride.

We have never lost our tags, but have gotten multiple sets for a single trip - not really sure how that happens, but make one little change in your reservations, and the system adds tags but never removes the original dates, etc. so the tags just keep coming!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Happy Birthday LUVVWL!!!!*


----------



## Granny

*Kathy*...thanks for the tip on luggage process.  I had resigned myself to doing just that until I looked in a folder this morning in the kitchen and amazingly there was the DME mailing including the luggage tags.  DW and I had a discussion about who would have stuck them into that folder (that had nothing to do with our trip) but in the end it doesn't matter.  We'll just count that as our first bit of magic on the trip!  

Doesn't make me any less Dopey...but it does help the kick off of the trip on a better note.

Heading out in a little over an hour.  It's cool here in St. Louis so I have the usual decision about apparel...do I freeze wearing shorts up here or do I wear jeans and end up really hot in Orlando?  Geez, I guess life is really tough when that's the big dilemma.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Has anyone seen where WDW transportation is testing a direct bus route from MK to WL and FW?  Looks like it will take place over the next 4 weeks from 4-11:30pm.  Just curious about this.



We aren't staying at VWL this trip, but I'll take a look when I visit.  I've never taken the bus from VWL to MK.  Where has it been stopping in the past?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Granny
> Dont beat yourself up too bad, sounds like KAT has your back.  Go and have fun, and let it ride
> 
> Has anyone seen where WDW transportation is testing a direct bus route from MK to WL and FW?  Looks like it will take place over the next 4 weeks from 4-11:30pm.  Just curious about this.



I'm a little confused Jimmy?  It's something different than the direct bus they've had from WL/VWL to and from MK?  We have frequently used that and considered it the best bus ride at Disney! Or does it mean they are the adding FW to that route?  If so the that wonderful 3 minute ride to MK would become 15 minutes.  That wouldn't make me so happy.


----------



## Granny

Here at WDW, first day has had a number of glitches but we're ready to settle down to a nice stay.  In general, we aren't in much of a hurry to go anywhere but it took 1 hour and 15 minutes to travel the 500 yards from the GF boat dock to MK boat dock.  While we love the boat transportation from WL we were disappointed to find the long wait for a boat at GF and then find out it shares with the Poly....really???   Now the GF is the first stop departing from MK so that boat ride should be a better option.  Overall, I think it's monorail all the way for the rest of the trip.  

I will say that the VGF 1BR is a beautiful villa.  Sounds like the studio is low on storage but the 1BR has tons of it both in the bedroom and the living room.  We like the layout which made the kitchen a little smaller but overall has a real nice flow to it.  I took some pictures before we messed up the place so I can share some of those later.  

Crowds at MK were very low...we walked on to Buzz Lightyear's Ranger Spin and most rides had pretty short waits.  

Hope all the Groupies are doing well!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday DiznyDi!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Here is the article, albeit, brief and not very explanatory.  Hopefully, this will shed a little light.  Granny, you will be our roving reporter, so we look forward to your investigation into the matter 
And we count on you to voice your opinion on our behalf if you think this matter is of utter nonsense or a complete positive move as you know the bus drivers will pass it along to those in higher positions
In all seriousness, hope yall have a great time!

*Bus route to be tested from Magic Kingdom to Wilderness Lodge and Fort Wilderness*
Leah Zanolla | April 22, 2015

11
166
184








Walt Disney World is testing a direct bus route from the Magic Kingdom to the Wilderness Lodge and Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground. The test will take place from 4:00pm to 11:30pm daily for four weeks. Guests can use this route to get to Hoop-Dee-Doo Musical Revue or Mickey’s Backyard BBQ at Fort Wilderness.


----------



## sleepydog25

Hi, all!  Luv, here (I jumped on sleepy's computer since this page was already open), and I wanted to thank everyone for the wonderful birthday wishes the past couple of days.  It's that sort of camaraderie and friendship that make the Groupies so very special.  Thanks again, and we're counting the days (70) until our next trip to the World!


----------



## Dizny Dad

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DI! 

_From your number one fan!_

Hey, let's go to Disney World and celebrate!  (9 more sleeps!)


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> . . . . . . . . . *Bus route to be tested from Magic Kingdom to Wilderness Lodge and Fort Wilderness*. . . . . . . . .



I can still hear the call of the boat horn, calling me to the dock, or home once again.


----------



## DizGirl20

Hello - I am just curious if anyone has stayed at VWL for Marathon Weekend in January?  How is the transportation to/from the races?  I currently have a studio booked - can't wait!


----------



## Granny

_*Happy Birthday Di !!!*_






_*Hope it's a great one!!!  *_


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Here is the article, albeit, brief and not very explanatory.  Hopefully, this will shed a little light.  Granny, you will be our roving reporter, so we look forward to your investigation into the matter
> And we count on you to voice your opinion on our behalf if you think this matter is of utter nonsense or a complete positive move as you know the bus drivers will pass it along to those in higher positions
> In all seriousness, hope yall have a great time!
> 
> *Bus route to be tested from Magic Kingdom to Wilderness Lodge and Fort Wilderness*
> Leah Zanolla | April 22, 2015
> 
> 11
> 166
> 184
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walt Disney World is testing a direct bus route from the Magic Kingdom to the Wilderness Lodge and Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground. The test will take place from 4:00pm to 11:30pm daily for four weeks. Guests can use this route to get to Hoop-Dee-Doo Musical Revue or Mickey’s Backyard BBQ at Fort Wilderness.



Interesting.  Unfortunately to me it sounds like they are adding FW into the bus loop from WL to/from MK.    I'm sure FW would like it though since I think they only had the boat direct and had to take the FW/WL bus and then transfer to the WL/MK bus.  Guess we'll see what #Granny finds out!


----------



## DiznyDi

Groupies are the best!  I thank you all for the special birthday wishes.  I told my family I wasn't having a birthday this year.....
I found some time to get into my sewing room, I enjoyed the company of my grand-doggie, and our kids made it safely home from Nevada.  The suitcases are out and packing will begin tomorrow.  All in all, a very good day!

Our internet at home has been sporadic at best.  The provider told us today he is in the process of upgrading the towers - just as soon as the winds die down enough for him to get them up.  Hopefully by mid next week, we'll have full internet again.  DDad has been able to keep up with the thread at work and has kept me up to date on the highlights.  
*
Sorry I missed your birthday luvvwl.  *Wishing you a very Happy Belated Birthday!

It has been really cold in Ohio these past few days.  We even had snow yesterday.  I really need some sunshine!


----------



## sleepydog25

DiznyDi said:


> Groupies are the best!  I thank you all for the special birthday wishes.  I told my family I wasn't having a birthday this year.....
> I found some time to get into my sewing room, I enjoyed the company of my grand-doggie, and our kids made it safely home from Nevada.  The suitcases are out and packing will begin tomorrow.  All in all, a very good day!
> 
> Our internet at home has been sporadic at best.  The provider told us today he is in the process of upgrading the towers - just as soon as the winds die down enough for him to get them up.  Hopefully by mid next week, we'll have full internet again.  DDad has been able to keep up with the thread at work and has kept me up to date on the highlights.
> *
> Sorry I missed your birthday luvvwl.  *Wishing you a very Happy Belated Birthday!
> 
> It has been really cold in Ohio these past few days.  We even had snow yesterday.  I really need some sunshine!


Happy birthday!  Just made it under the wire!!  Hope you had a wonderful day. * Luv* passes along her thanks, too.  Snow, eh?  Ugh.  While a bit chilly here--and very windy--at least we've not had snow.  Hope warmth returns soon.


----------



## twinklebug

Wow, did I neglect some happy birthdays...
_*Happy Birthday DiznyDi!*_ 
_*Happy (a tad late) Birthday luvvwl!*_ 

*   Tea Pot & DisneyNutzy  *I hope you both have been having a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY _Month_!!! (Sorry, I was very late!)


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Sneaking one more in under the wire....

Happy Birthday DiznyDi!!!!


----------



## Granny

Reporting in from rainy WDW...actually it did stop raining about 3:00 so we got over to DHS for a little while before hoofing it over to EPCOT for dinner at Rose & Crown.  Had a great time with Fiona our waitress and a nice meal of fish & chips.  This was actually our first time eating there.  Afterward we were able to enjoy our evening strolling around World Showcase and capping it off with a little ice cream from Seashore Sweets on the Boardwalk.  

Sorry Groupies...haven't made it over to WL yet.  We will probably visit tomorrow since we are going to have a late breakfast at Trail's End...our first time ever eating there but taking the reco's from so many Groupies.  This trip will also include our first ever Hoop-de-doo Revue.  Just trying to keep things fresh after all these visits.  

Rain should be clearing out in a few days so hopefully we'll have some dry (though hot) weather coming up.  I can handle heat better than rain so we'll just have to see how it goes.


----------



## Granny

Some random photos:
Our introduction into Disney's flagship resort's DVC lobby...the first thing we saw when we came through the DVC resort doors.





Turns out the chandelier in the lobby needs dusting.  The curtain is still up today so I guess it's hard to find folks from the Dusters Union to come in and clean up.  





No problem, we'll just head over to the kid's pool






Just having a little fun...of course refurbishment is an ongoing effort and we know that when we visit during low attendance times they tend to have more things being refurbished.

Overall, we are surprised at the size of the GF resort grounds...I guess we never realized how large and spread out the resort is.  That's not a negative at all...it is truly a beautiful place.  We look forward to another 10 days here.


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday Granny & Tea Pot & DisneyNutzy & luvvwl & DiznyDi !!!! Very late and not so late, but still I hope they were very enjoyable days.  

I have kinda been around and sent silent wishes to each of you on your days, but this was a very hectic tax season for me.  I had quite a few last minute clients, along with some clients that took forever to get me just a little bit of information.  Plus as an added bonus, about 5 weeks ago I developed a stress fracture in my right foot, so I have been in a boot, trying to still get things done and limping along trying not to mess up the left foot in the process of healing the right one!!!  As a friend of mine that is a PA said, "You have crappy bones!"  Much as I would love a trip to the world right now along with the rest of y'all, I guess it is a good thing I can't.  Hopefully I will be totally well by the time the December cruise on the Wonder comes up.

I also welcome the new groupies that have come in the last few weeks.  Glad you found us and the glorious wonder of the Lodge.  

My daughter in law is trying to talk me into taking a road trip up to New Jersey next month so we can see one of my granddaughters receive her associates degree.  It is very tempting, but I am on a see-saw if I should.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hi Kathy!  Hope that your foot heals up quickly and that you keep the other one healthy!!!!  

April is the time of year I say God Bless to my tax accountant.  I'm afraid I'm not the most prompt of clients either although she might have wondered what was going on since I got things in to her while it was still March!


----------



## Corinne

Happy  (belated) Birthday Luvvwl and Di! 

Hope you both enjoyed your special days


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> Some random photos:
> Our introduction into Disney's flagship resort's DVC lobby...the first thing we saw when we came through the DVC resort doors.
> 
> 
> View attachment 90430
> 
> 
> Turns out the chandelier in the lobby needs dusting.  The curtain is still up today so I guess it's hard to find folks from the Dusters Union to come in and clean up.
> 
> 
> View attachment 90431
> 
> 
> No problem, we'll just head over to the kid's pool
> 
> 
> View attachment 90432
> 
> 
> 
> Just having a little fun...of course refurbishment is an ongoing effort and we know that when we visit during low attendance times they tend to have more things being refurbished.
> 
> Overall, we are surprised at the size of the GF resort grounds...I guess we never realized how large and spread out the resort is.  That's not a negative at all...it is truly a beautiful place.  We look forward to another 10 days here.




Oh my gosh Granny!  Too funny!  Enjoy your trip, I look forward to many more photos!! 12 days at the GFV, I am green with envy!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

*twokats*
So sorry to hear of your injury, best wishes and Moose Dust to you for a quick recovery.  And we understand the issue of tax season, you just make sure you visit when time allows.  Once a groupie, always a groupie!

*Granny*
Be sure to try the sweets at Trails End.  Seems like it is a cinnamon roll bread pudding or something along that line.  Usually the waitstaff will mention the unique items, but if not, the center area of the buffet sits by itself, that is where I remember the the sweets sit.  I am not big on sweets in the AM, but theirs is worth the time to try for me.  Another place we really enjoy for breakfast and they have some unique items as well is The Wave.  Its always fresh, never crowded, though a ressie on weekends I would say to get.  Just a monorail ride away


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary Muushka!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Wow, more birthday wishes.  Many many thanks.  I truly appreciate the sentiment!

Oh my Kathy.  I think I have to agree with your friend about your bones.  Wishing you quick healing!  A road trip to NJ from TX, hhmmmm.  Will you be doing any of the driving and is it your bad foot?  It might be a nice break (no pun intended) from your hectic tax season.  Im sure your granddaughter would love for you to witness her accomplishments.  Tough decision.

Granny, that is just too funny!  Appreciate the humor on this cold and gloomy Friday!  See you soon!

*Happy Anniversary Muush and Mr Muush! *
Celebrate your day.  I hope you have something fun planned.


----------



## Granny

_*Happy Anniversary Barb & Chuck! *_

I hope it is a great one, with many more to come!


----------



## Granny

Okay....Secret Agent Granny here...went over to WL today after breakfast and after intensive interrogation of a couple of CM's, it seems that the bus rumor is just that, a rumor.  The MK bus from WL is a direct route.  There is still the bus that runs between WL & FW...we saw that one come up to the bus stop as we walked by.  But the MK bus appears to be just to and from WL at this point...though with the resort sharing on the other bus routes I wouldn't be a bit surprised if the FW sharing does happen at some point.  But for now, it seems that it is still a direct shot!  


*Jimmy*...we did see the cinnamon rolls at Trails End buffet along with all the other options, but we managed to pass on those today.  We totally agree that it is an excellent breakfast buffet and a good value for the money.  We pretty much loaded up on the regular stuff, with DW loving the freshly made Mickey waffles.  I got my sweet fix with the bread pudding french toast.  I think we might be hitting that place again before we go since we like the later morning  (10:00 a.m.) breakfast and then that holds us over until dinner.  I can tell you that we did fill ourselves up and that the walk to WL from there was a medical necessity after eating our fill!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Okay....Secret Agent Granny here...went over to WL today after breakfast and after intensive interrogation of a couple of CM's, it seems that the bus rumor is just that, a rumor.  The MK bus from WL is a direct route.  There is still the bus that runs between WL & FW...we saw that one come up to the bus stop as we walked by.  But the MK bus appears to be just to and from WL at this point...though with the resort sharing on the other bus routes I wouldn't be a bit surprised if the FW sharing does happen at some point.  But for now, it seems that it is still a direct shot!



Excellent job Granny!  Whew!!  It seems that I'm apparently one of the few here that even use that bus but we love the convenience of just walking out from the villas to the bus stop and heading right to MK on a bus that is never packed to standing room only.  

Glad you enjoyed Trails End.  We usually eat there when we stay at VWL or BLT but recently we've switched to lunch and have liked some of the different options they serve.  When we get seated in the upper part of the restaurant we've also had the same server who has been there for many years and we enjoy getting little tidbits from him - actually there are at least a couple of servers that have been there for a very long time.  It's our little visit back to a different era at WDW.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Glad you enjoyed Trails End.  We usually eat there when we stay at VWL or BLT but recently we've switched to lunch and have liked some of the different options they serve.  When we get seated in the upper part of the restaurant we've also had the same server who has been there for many years and we enjoy getting little tidbits from him - actually there are at least a couple of servers that have been there for a very long time.  It's our little visit back to a different era at WDW.



We were seated in the upper part and our server was Kenny.  Just another cast member who seems like he's never had a bad day working there.   

And you're right, it is kind of a throwback restaurant.  Just some good food and nice rustic setting.  We're looking forward to attending Hoop-de-doo Revue in a few days...which will also be our first time for that experience.  We're working on new restaurants and experiences on the trip this time.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> We were seated in the upper part and our server was Kenny.  Just another cast member who seems like he's never had a bad day working there.
> 
> And you're right, it is kind of a throwback restaurant.  Just some good food and nice rustic setting.  We're looking forward to attending Hoop-de-doo Revue in a few days...which will also be our first time for that experience.  We're working on new restaurants and experiences on the trip this time.


We love Kenny!  He used to be a manager there many yrs back but he loves seeing lots of the same folks year after year waiting on them.  He tells us about his grandkids and daughter everytime we see him.


----------



## twokats

*Happy Anniversary Muush and Mr Muush!*
Barb & Chuck, I hope you have an extra special day.



DiznyDi said:


> Oh my Kathy.  I think I have to agree with your friend about your bones.  Wishing you quick healing!  A road trip to NJ from TX, hhmmmm.  Will you be doing any of the driving and is it your bad foot?  It might be a nice break (no pun intended) from your hectic tax season.  Im sure your granddaughter would love for you to witness her accomplishments.  Tough decision.



Right now the trip for me does not look promising.  I have several things already on the calendar that I am not sure I can miss or reschedule.  And yes, I am not really sure I could handle the road trip right now.  



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hi Kathy!  Hope that your foot heals up quickly and that you keep the other one healthy!!!!
> 
> April is the time of year I say God Bless to my tax accountant.  I'm afraid I'm not the most prompt of clients either although she might have wondered what was going on since I got things in to her while it was still March!



I am hopeful that I can keep the other one "stress" free!!  



jimmytammy said:


> *twokats*
> So sorry to hear of your injury, best wishes and Moose Dust to you for a quick recovery.  And we understand the issue of tax season, you just make sure you visit when time allows.  Once a groupie, always a groupie!



I think my time is more my own right now.  I had 5 extensions, but so far no one has brought any to me, so until then!!!


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> And you're right, it is kind of a throwback restaurant.  Just some good food and nice rustic setting.  We're looking forward to attending Hoop-de-doo Revue in a few days...which will also be our first time for that experience.  We're working on new restaurants and experiences on the trip this time.



Nice!  I love HDDR!  We've been 3x & plan to go again this year at Christmas.  We've never done the Trails End breakfast.  It was on our list for last Dec. but I ended up having to cancel.  We'll try again this year.  DS16 LOVES buffets.  He'd eat at a buffet every day if he could.

So sorry I missed some birthdays!

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY LUV & DI!!!

[url=http://www.glitter-graphics.com]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Corinne

13 sleeps


----------



## Granny

9 sleeps


----------



## eliza61

Well done Secret agent Granny!!
Although you and Mz. G are way better agents than me,  I'd have been spilling national security secrets for a cinnamon bun. 

Muush, hope you and the Mr, had a great anniversary. 

We loved HDDR but only have been one time.  LOL, can't remember the food as Rizzo the Rat was picked to be in the show.  It was our very first trip to the world and Mama bear was busy snapping away on her camera, which back then was not digital.  LOL


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> We were seated in the upper part and our server was Kenny.  Just another cast member who seems like he's never had a bad day working there.
> 
> And you're right, it is kind of a throwback restaurant.  Just some good food and nice rustic setting.  We're looking forward to attending Hoop-de-doo Revue in a few days...which will also be our first time for that experience.  We're working on new restaurants and experiences on the trip this time.



Yes, Kenny is the man!  A lovely CM.  

I haven't attended the newest version of Hoop de doo since they had to change the music but look forward to fitting it in to a trip sometime soon.  I've seen it a few times over the years - first time was perhaps longer ago than I'd wish to admit.    Enjoy the Strawberry Shortcake!


----------



## Granny

Hi guys!  Thought I'd share a few more random photos from The World:


The curtain is down, revealing the lovely lobby of VGF:




Riding on the boat from Downtown Disney to Port Orleans and saw this guy who seems to have taken a wrong turn on the road:


----------



## Granny

We happened across a wedding group on a stroll last evening:






And here's the Wishes view from our balcony (Standard View):


----------



## Granny

And lots of exterior refurbishing at our beloved Lodge:













Sorry for the size of the pictures...I don't know how to downsize them.  I'll work on that!


----------



## Corinne

Great photos *Granny! *Your view is great!

PS- the size of the photos look good to me!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thanks for the photos Granny!  And I agree with Corinne that the size of the photos is good.


----------



## Kathymford

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Interesting.  Unfortunately to me it sounds like they are adding FW into the bus loop from WL to/from MK.    I'm sure FW would like it though since I think they only had the boat direct and had to take the FW/WL bus and then transfer to the WL/MK bus.  Guess we'll see what #Granny finds out!



This may have been discussed, but it sounds to me like they are only adding during the evenings for HDDR access from MK. That's why it's testing during the evening hours.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Granny said:


> Here at WDW, first day has had a number of glitches but we're ready to settle down to a nice stay.  In general, we aren't in much of a hurry to go anywhere but it took 1 hour and 15 minutes to travel the 500 yards from the GF boat dock to MK boat dock.  While we love the boat transportation from WL we were disappointed to find the long wait for a boat at GF and then find out it shares with the Poly....really???   Now the GF is the first stop departing from MK so that boat ride should be a better option.  Overall, I think it's monorail all the way for the rest of the trip.
> 
> I will say that the VGF 1BR is a beautiful villa.  Sounds like the studio is low on storage but the 1BR has tons of it both in the bedroom and the living room.  We like the layout which made the kitchen a little smaller but overall has a real nice flow to it.  I took some pictures before we messed up the place so I can share some of those later.
> 
> Crowds at MK were very low...we walked on to Buzz Lightyear's Ranger Spin and most rides had pretty short waits.
> 
> Hope all the Groupies are doing well!


Sounds like you lucked out with the crowds *Granny*!!! Good planning! The boat system sounds like a headache and like they need to work on that?? Have fun!

<<<< I'm a little confused Jimmy? It's something different than the direct bus they've had from WL/VWL to and from MK? We have frequently used that and considered it the best bus ride at Disney! Or does it mean they are the adding FW to that route? If so the that wonderful 3 minute ride to MK would become 15 minutes. That wouldn't make me so happy. >>>>>
Same here *Kathy*? I usually take the boat TO the MK, but on occasion, when it was late, we took the bus back and it did stop at FW first....then WL. This was several years ago but I def recall a bus route just for WL/FW.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*DizneyDi......Heartfelt belated birthday wishes! I hope you had a wonderful birthday! You deserve it!*


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy belated anniversary to Muush and Mr Muush!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Granny said:


> We happened across a wedding group on a stroll last evening:


Ohhhhh!!! Brings back memories of my daughter's wedding there last April!!!!! Love all the photos!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Another belated *HAPPY ANNIVERSARY* to the Muushkas!  I've been away from the thread a couple of days, and you see what happens!


----------



## jimmytammy

*Maria*
No problem, I am confused about it too  The article is a bit vague

*Granny*
The size of the pics are fine, love it, keep em coming as time allows!


----------



## Muushka

MiaSRN62 said:


> *DizneyDi......Heartfelt belated birthday wishes! I hope you had a wonderful birthday! You deserve it!*



Maria always has the most awesome pictures so once again, I stole it!

Happy belated birthday to Diane and all who I have missed since I have been mia.

And thank you all for the wonderful anniversary wishes.  Ahhhh.  The Groupies.  
Like Dorothy said "there's no place like home".  Like at Cheers, "where everybody
knows your name".  I could go on, but I'll stop.

We had a low key anniversary.  Honestly we take some great vacations every year that 
we are just so grateful that we try to economize at other times, like this!
Plus we have some major house repairs coming once again (reminds me of that movie The Money Pit).

I thought of DVC (and the Groupies) the other day and was going to post what I did.
I love my Keurig coffee maker.  And it is pretty old.  Kohl's had a sale and I wondered about buying a replacement to sit in the wings for when this one dies.  Talked to Mr Muush about it (he is not a drinker of the bean....how in the world does he function??? I digress).  He noted that it would be nice for me to have one of the little one cup Keurigs for travel (I met an old friend at VA beach and dragged my big one).  So I did pick one up ($56 plus $10 Kohl's cash!).  As much as I love walking over to the big Lodge for coffee in the AM, since I can't use my mug anymore, I'll look forward to a K-Cup!  And I'll have a little guy to use in case my big one dies and I won't have to go out and pay full price (THAT would be a tragedy!!!).

Be well my Groupies.  Happy Monday and have a great week.

PS I'm cancelling our week at VWL for 11/30-12/5 1 BR if anyone is looking.  We're going to conserve points for the big fam thing next year and spending 4 nights at Vero instead.

Anyone going to Vero first week of Dec???


----------



## Granny

I figure I better post some more pictures...so I can harass others in the future without guilt!   


Main Street USA performers with a "Welcome Spring" performance:


----------



## Granny

And that Disney included a little theming on the WL pool fence:


----------



## Dizny Dad

As always . . late again . . . But early for next year   . . . HAPPY ANNIVERSARY MUUSH & MR. MUUSH


----------



## Dizny Dad

Muushka said:


> . . . . . I love my Keurig coffee maker.  . . . . . . . . Talked to Mr Muush about it . . . . . . He noted that it would be nice for me to have one of the little one cup Keurigs for travel



DiznyDi has had one in our Owner's Locker for a couple of years . . . . . yeah, your favorite coffee, early morning boat horns on the balcony, my main squeeze at my side . . . Life Is Good!


----------



## DiznyDi

Granny, I'm just loving your pics!

Thanks Julie, Maria and Muush for your birthday wishes!   I feel so special!

And yes, I do keep a mini Keurig in my Owners Locker.  If there's one thing I enjoy, it's my morning coffee.

5 more sleeps!


----------



## Corinne

I love the idea of my Keurig at WDW.  I never really thought about Owners Locker until *Di & Dad *talked about theirs when we met in December.


----------



## sleepydog25

Don't do Keurig, but we do take a small grinder, whole beans, half-and-half, and buy bottled water to use in the coffee maker in the room.  We also hit Starbucks a couple of times while there.  A day without coffee is just horrible.


----------



## Granny

All this talk about coffee ...we didnt know that they converted a shop on the main drag at DHS to Starbucks. Looks like they are taking over. I guess it's a matter of time before we start seeing chain restaurants throughout the parks too. 

I guess Rainforest Cafe is a chain but at least it has theming in keeping with Animal Kingdom park.  I know that Disney has always had a lot of corporate sponsors but somehow putting these Starbucks on two main streets in the parks just seems a little over the top. I'm sure I'll get over it though.


----------



## sleepydog25

So far, the Starbucks they've put in the parks have thematically fit well, but I do wish they had retained more of the Disney "flavor" and vibe.  For example, I miss the Main Street Bakery, despite enjoying the pastries S'bux carries.  Thus, while I like the S'bux latte fix I can get, I mourn the passing of some of the soul of Disney.  Expanding the discussion a bit, it's easier than ever to see the decisions Disney makes that enhance the bottom line but cut corners on the Disney experience so many have grown to love.


----------



## DiznyDi

I was reading on another thread that Disney is beginning to sell cases of water at some of the resorts.  Anyone know if Wilderness Lodge is selling cases of water?  Or do I order from Staples like I usually do?


----------



## Corinne

Oh cases of water would be great! DI, do you order from staples and have them deliver to the resort? We usually bring a bunch of bottled water and buy the large zephyr hills water at the resort to refill some bottles and use for the coffee maker. We also suck it up and spend way too much in the parks! Gotta have my water, but I really do not like Dasani.


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> DiznyDi has had one in our Owner's Locker for a couple of years . . . . . yeah, your favorite coffee, early morning boat horns on the balcony, my main squeeze at my side . . . Life Is Good!



Did you just call Diane your 'main squeeze'??  I read what you said to Mr Muush and he laughed with me.  You crack me up.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Muushka said:


> Did you just call Diane your 'main squeeze'??  I read what you said to Mr Muush and he laughed with me.  You crack me up.



An old term from an old guy . . better than that old phase . ."the ol' ball and chain" . . . .

Not that I'm that old, but DiznyDi and I both enjoyed the _Carrousel of Progress_ and _It's a Small World_ in their original locations in 1964.   We both still enjoy the _Carrousel;_ DizniDi sleeps, I make those around me sing along . . . boy the looks I get . . . .


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi whispered this AM "4 more Sleeps" as I served her favorite k-cup coffee at bedside . . . . I know she meant 4 sleeps for me . . she is down to two, , , , maybe.


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> An old term from an old guy . . better than that old phase . ."the ol' ball and chain" . . . .
> 
> Not that I'm that old, but DiznyDi and I both enjoyed the _Carrousel of Progress_ and _It's a Small World_ in their original locations in 1964.   We both still enjoy the _Carrousel;_ DizniDi sleeps, I make those around me sing along . . . boy the looks I get . . . .



If I remember correctly, we have experienced the COP with you and your 'main squeeze'.


----------



## DiznyDi

Yes, Corinne, I usually order my water from Staples and they deliver it to WL.  I add my name, guest, confirmation # and arrival date to the shipping label.  No charge for delivery from Staples.  Usually only takes 2-3 days.  I'll order tomorrow for our arrival on Saturday.

Yep, Muush, you remember correctly.  We did indeed experience COP together along with the People Mover..... great fun!  And the hayride over at Fort Wilderness, too.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Muushka said:


> If I remember correctly, we have experienced the COP with you and your 'main squeeze'.



Did I make you sing?  Everybody . . .  _There's a great big beautiful tomorrow, shining at the end of every day; there's a . . . . . . . . _


----------



## ottawagreg

Hello to all my Groupie friends.  I'm just stopping by to see what all are up to before I head off to bed.  I have not been a very committed groupie member this year.  Kind of miss the dialogue and hearing your stories.  After seeing some pics, I assume Granny is in the GFV this week(?), and I am a bit envious if I have that right.  We dine there a lot of times (the Cafe and Narcoossee restaurant), but have never stayed there.  The lobby is most excellent and being on the monorail is sweet.  Plus I could walk to the Palm golf course every morning.  

I am getting crushed at my work and the pace does not allow time hanging out on this board.  But I am blessed to have lots of work.  Is there any weddings or cruises coming up this summer?  I really feel like a newbie again.  Any way we have forty or fewer days before we go.  Not really feeling the magic yet.  I'll try to come by more often.

One more thing, has anyone heard of any tree cutting or expansion work being done yet?  I know there is a lot of scaffolding on the lodge for refurbishment.


----------



## jimmytammy

*Happy Hump Day Folks!!

Barb*
I am a happy camper to see you hereYou make sure to visit as often as possible!  Love seeing you here!! As for coffee, we finally broke down and got a Owners Locker(to be honest, we could stand to have one more)and keep our Keurig in there.  We are carrying some ground beans we bought from The Fresh Market to save some $$ on those K Cups.  And I will throw out  a feller about your trip to VWL.

*Granny and Sleepy*
I too am old school when it comes to Starbucks in the parks.  I miss the Choc. Cake once part of Main St. Bakery.  I do have to say I like the look of the new location at HS.  We slipped in there a few weeks ago and really liked the look.

*Dad*
11 more sleeps for us.  Turns out, our DD will be traveling down with us albeit for one night.  I will take her to MCO the next day, she will be flying to El Paso to be with her DH while he is on leave.  He will be departing soon after for deployment.  Crazy things is, she could get 2 separate flights, 2 separate airlines cheaper, including flying out of Orlando, and flying back into NC, rather than booking round trip.  Its like a crap shoot booking flights

*Greg*
We understand about life and work getting in the way.  You visit when time allows, and remember this, once a groupie, always a groupie!


----------



## horselover

Great pictures Granny!  Thanks for sharing.

I love my OLs & I too keep a Keurig in one of them.  A full size one.  I need good coffee in the morning!  

I still haven't gotten over SB taking over Main Street Bakery.         I'm not a fan of SB in general.  I'm not so opposed to all the other SBs they've put in but the one at MK bugs me.  I still can't figure out why they removed all the seating.    You will never see me walking down main street with a SB coffee.  Silently protesting!   

13 more sleeps for me!            I like this new smilie!


----------



## Granny

ottawagreg said:


> Hello to all my Groupie friends.  I'm just stopping by to see what all are up to before I head off to bed.  I have not been a very committed groupie member this year.  Kind of miss the dialogue and hearing your stories.  After seeing some pics, I assume Granny is in the GFV this week(?), and I am a bit envious if I have that right.



Yes you have that right!   




> One more thing, has anyone heard of any tree cutting or expansion work being done yet?  I know there is a lot of scaffolding on the lodge for refurbishment.




I was talking to a CM working the DVC kiosk at VGF.  She asked where my home resort was, and I replied VWL and BWV.  She said that VGF officially sold out last week.  And when I mentioned what will happen after the Polynesian sells out, she said "well, I guess they'll be adding more to your home".  I was on her a little too quickly and she backtracked and gave me a "you didn't hear it from me" kind of response.  I mentioned the room conversion of WL rooms to DVC and she seemed to agree with that.  She did shoot down the teepees on the beach scenario.  

So I guess it looks like the rumor may have some meat to it.  Stay tuned! 


On an unrelated note, I didn't mean to start a "Starbucks debate" here on the Happiest Thread on the DISBoards.  I've been thinking about it and even though I'm no great fan of Starbucks, I do believe that in the long run they will be more committed to offering quality food and drink than Disney would have been.  So I guess I'm in the neutral corner of the debate.


----------



## MiaSRN62

DiznyDi said:


> I was reading on another thread that Disney is beginning to sell cases of water at some of the resorts.  Anyone know if Wilderness Lodge is selling cases of water?  Or do I order from Staples like I usually do?


This would be great.....but if the cost is going to be anything like what they charge on DCL for a case of water then I am doing my Walmart runs still. It is at least $40 for a case of water on DCL 
While I do miss the Main Street Bakery, I dislike seeing McDonald's on property more than Starbucks. Remember that quick service McDonald's fry cart in Frontierland......? I think the McDonald's in DD is being replaced with a Babycakes? But there is still that McDonald's by World of Sports that annoys me....


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> *She did shoot down the teepees on the beach scenario*.
> 
> On an unrelated note, I didn't mean to start a "Starbucks debate" here on the Happiest Thread on the DISBoards.  I've been thinking about it and even though I'm no great fan of Starbucks, I do believe that in the long run they will be more committed to offering quality food and drink than Disney would have been.  So I guess I'm in the neutral corner of the debate.



Hallelujah!

I would argue this is the best thread to have such a debate.  It's probably the only thread on the DIS where we can discuss things, have differing opinions, & yet everyone is respectful.  That's one of the reasons I love this group so much.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> I was talking to a CM working the DVC kiosk at VGF.  She asked where my home resort was, and I replied VWL and BWV.  She said that VGF officially sold out last week.  And when I mentioned what will happen after the Polynesian sells out, she said "well, I guess they'll be adding more to your home".  I was on her a little too quickly and she backtracked and gave me a "you didn't hear it from me" kind of response.  I mentioned the room conversion of WL rooms to DVC and she seemed to agree with that.  She did shoot down the teepees on the beach scenario.
> 
> So I guess it looks like the rumor may have some meat to it.  Stay tuned!



No teepees?  Yay!    I'd seriously have lost some (or is it more) faith in the decisions of the powers that be at DVC if they really went for over water teepees.  How about log cabins on the shore?  It's ala FW but that I'd like!  The points would probably be scary expensive though if Poly is an indicator. 



Granny said:


> On an unrelated note, I didn't mean to start a "Starbucks debate" here on the Happiest Thread on the DISBoards.  I've been thinking about it and even though I'm no great fan of Starbucks, I do believe that in the long run they will be more committed to offering quality food and drink than Disney would have been.  So I guess I'm in the neutral corner of the debate.



So, to jump on the Starbucks debate since you did start it...   I just saw a note in the Disney Food Blog that the one in AK will be opening up soon and the takeover will then be complete.  I guess that the DTD location is one of the few in the country that is testing out a limited dinner menu.  I don't dislike Starbucks but I too miss the uniqueness of Main Street Bakery and I liked having the unique coffee stands at the other parks.  It's just 'cuz I can get Starbucks at a million other locations and figure that Disney could have something different.


----------



## ottawagreg

I agree with you Kathy.  One can walk past three Starbucks in O' Hare airport on the way to the gate while traveling to the castle.  Probably one or two in Orlando.  No need for another on main street.  Back in '97 on our honeymoon we went into a sports memorabilia store and I found a miniature Dallas Cowboys helmet autographed by Roger Staubach and Tom Landry.  Two boyhood idols.  Seven years later when we took our DD on her first princess trip, I was stunned to realize that from Casey's Corner all the way back to the Emporium it is one big store selling only Disney merchandise.  Main street is less magical with the commercialism.  Similar sentiments on the world showcase at Epcot.  I miss some of the stores the were specific to the nature of the country they are in.  All Mickey all the time.  But we spend less money now because of it so I guess that is OK.

Has anyone seen the new toons with tunes email just for DVC Members!  Oh boy, Oh boy!!

https://dvcmember.disney.go.com/pos...5&CMP=EMC-DVCMFY15Q3DVCMemberMerryMelody0001A


----------



## sleepydog25

I never felt the teepees were a serious option (among other reasons, Disney seems to have largely given up on pure retro theming, e.g., the recent VWL refurb  ), but I am curious to see if/how/when the main Lodge work will play out.  As I've said before, I enjoy S'bux (there's nothing like living in a very small town that has NO coffee shop to hone one's latte appetite), but I don't like the way they pushed out some classic Disneyana to put them in.  As others have noted, there is a certain blandness to Disney merchandise anymore which no doubt helps their bottom line, but also as mentioned above, that means I spend far less $$ than I might otherwise.  Finally, I couldn't agree more that this is the one place on the DIS where I feel civility and friendship reigns, where I know one won't be attacked for sharing views.  Thanks, Groupies!!


----------



## Corinne

9 more sleeps!!!! Single digits dance!!!

Can I just say if they ever added club level DVC rooms at the WL I would be one happy camper?


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday franandaj!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

I agree with you folks, this is a friendly hideout amongst the groupies.  People amaze me how they get brave with their fingers on forums, FB and such.  In a lot, not all cases, but most, if you were to confront these same confrontational people in a public place, they tend to cower.  I like that we can be open, but civil, and it makes for a very nice place to be.  I consider you folks as well beyond just cyber friends, you are family

*Granny*, thanks for being the roving reporter!  Interesting that the CM was willing to reveal what she knows, retreats, but then realized you may already be in the know to a certain degree.  Im sure DVC allows the CMs to let a little cat out of the bag from time to time to keep interest up.


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> I agree with you folks, this is a friendly hideout amongst the groupies.  People amaze me how they get brave with their fingers on forums, FB and such.  In a lot, not all cases, but most, if you were to confront these same confrontational people in a public place, they tend to cower.  I like that we can be open, but civil, and it makes for a very nice place to be.  I consider you folks as well beyond just cyber friends, you are family



Awwwww.          Love you too Jimmy!          Looking forward to seeing you (Tammy, Corrine, Liz & Will) in 2 weeks!     

Happy Thursday groupie friends!  The weekend is in sight!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Just a recap of MHO (to save space) . . .

"Charbucks" - No thanks   
Teepees - ah, no.       
Cutting trees & expand VWL - Hope not
Granny's Pics - Lov'um
Groupies as Family - of course
DiznyDi as Main Squeeze - no doubt
Two more sleeps - yes


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> Just a recap of MHO (to save space) . . .
> 
> "Charbucks" - No thanks
> Teepees - ah, no.
> Cutting trees & expand VWL - Hope not
> Granny's Pics - Lov'um
> Groupies as Family - of course
> DiznyDi as Main Squeeze - no doubt
> Two more sleeps - yes




LOL!  Really, I did laugh out loud on this.  Never has so much been said with so few words!  Well said *DDad*! 

And *Corinne*, I agree that Concierge DVC villas has a certain appeal for the occasional splurge.


----------



## Granny

So I can't remember if I mentioned that DW and I toured the Polynesian models at SSR.  Beautiful rooms, similar in style to Aulani which is also still on display.  The studio is really nice...larger than other studios with an extra half bath.  The other nice feature that I wasn't aware of is that the studios lock off to an adjoining studio.  This gives us the option to book a two studio lock-off.  I had said that we will never stay at Poly villas (don't know the abbreviation for that) because they don't have a 1BR but after the tour we agreed that if we were to stay in a studio, that one would be our best option.  Of course, the point schedule is rough so who knows if it will ever work out.  But the villas themselves are very nice!


----------



## Dizny Dad

HAPPY BIRTHDAY FranandAJ 
"May" you find the day beyond expectations . .


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Happy Birthday franandaj**!*


----------



## twinklebug

_ *Happy Birthday FranandAJ!*_


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday FranandAJ


----------



## Dizny Dad

Soooooo, with two sleeps left, we bid Good Night and the lights went out.  Somewhere around 3AM a small voice whispered (when detecting I was slightly awake), "I've been awake for awhile, I'm getting up".  So we bid ado and she went to work . . and I in my cap finished my nap. . . Zzzzzzzz.

So now with a VERY early wake-up call and a race to the airport for a flight at 6Am, I doubt if DiznyDi sleeps at all tonight. But come to think of it, the seats do recline in our car, maybe we should . . . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> Soooooo, with two sleeps left, we bid Good Night and the lights went out.  Somewhere around 3AM a small voice whispered (when detecting I was slightly awake), "I've been awake for awhile, I'm getting up".  So we bid ado and she went to work . . and I in my cap finished my nap. . . Zzzzzzzz.
> 
> So now with a VERY early wake-up call and a race to the airport for a flight at 6Am, I doubt if DiznyDi sleeps at all tonight. But come to think of it, the seats do recline in our car, maybe we should . . . .



We are driving next week, and many in the van will be reclining, except moi  If the rain doesnt let up soon, we will be canoeing from here right up to the soon to be teepees!


----------



## DiznyDi

Wishing FranandAJ a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

_*Happy Birthday FranandAJ!*_


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> *Happy Hump Day Folks!!
> 
> Barb*
> I am a happy camper to see you hereYou make sure to visit as often as possible!  Love seeing you here!! As for coffee, we finally broke down and got a Owners Locker(to be honest, we could stand to have one more)and keep our Keurig in there.  We are carrying some ground beans we bought from The Fresh Market to save some $$ on those K Cups. * And I will throw out  a feller about your trip to VWL.*
> 
> *Granny and Sleepy*
> I too am old school when it comes to Starbucks in the parks.  I miss the Choc. Cake once part of Main St. Bakery.  I do have to say I like the look of the new location at HS.  We slipped in there a few weeks ago and really liked the look.
> 
> *Dad*
> 11 more sleeps for us.  Turns out, our DD will be traveling down with us albeit for one night.  I will take her to MCO the next day, she will be flying to El Paso to be with her DH while he is on leave.  He will be departing soon after for deployment.  Crazy things is, she could get 2 separate flights, 2 separate airlines cheaper, including flying out of Orlando, and flying back into NC, rather than booking round trip.  Its like a crap shoot booking flights
> 
> *Greg*
> We understand about life and work getting in the way.  You visit when time allows, and remember this, *once a groupie, always a groupie*!



Awww, thank you JT for the kind words.  I bolded the portions that I didn't understand or really loved!



Dizny Dad said:


> Just a recap of MHO (to save space) . . .
> 
> "Charbucks" - No thanks
> Teepees - ah, no.
> Cutting trees & expand VWL - Hope not
> Granny's Pics - Lov'um
> Groupies as Family - of course
> DiznyDi as Main Squeeze - no doubt
> Two more sleeps - yes



Ahhh. DDad.  Short, sweet and to the point.



Granny said:


> So I can't remember if I mentioned that DW and I toured the Polynesian models at SSR.  Beautiful rooms, similar in style to Aulani which is also still on display.  The studio is really nice...larger than other studios with an extra half bath.  The other nice feature that I wasn't aware of is that the studios lock off to an adjoining studio.  This gives us the option to book a two studio lock-off.  I had said that we will never stay at Poly villas (don't know the abbreviation for that) because they don't have a 1BR but after the tour we agreed that if we were to stay in a studio, that one would be our best option.  Of course, the point schedule is rough so who knows if it will ever work out.  But the villas themselves are very nice!



We've also never had the urge to stay at Poly, but it does sound interesting.  Thank you!


----------



## sleepydog25

Just checking in on a nice Saturday afternoon.  Finally, a weekend with no rain forecast (we had 18 days of measurable rain in April), no place to be in particular, and we're watching INTO THE WOODS.  I didn't much care for it, but my daughter wanted to see it and is liking it, so there you go.  Hope all the Groupies are having a fine weekend.  Jealous for *DiznyDad* and *Di*, but realizing soon enough* Luv* and I will be winging our way south.  Off to check on the chicken burritos in the oven!


----------



## Corinne

*Di & Dad~* Safe travels!  I'm sad we are missing you by hours! Have a great trip


----------



## sleepydog25

Too near the bottom, so I'll post.  Gorgeous day here.  On the deck with my coffee by 7 a.m., then golfers started rolling by--I have a bird's eye view of the #1 green.  No wind which is unusual.  Sun. Birds (no birdies ).  Sheer loveliness.  Washed both vehicles.  Vac'd both, too.  Waxed mine.    Bike riding with my daughter.  Nine holes of golf.  Hard to beat such a wonderful day.  Hope all the Groupies enjoyed their day!


----------



## jimmytammy

*Happy Birthday Loribell!!!!*


----------



## jimmytammy

*Sleepy*
It was a beautiful day here too.  BTW, found a nice restaurant with a english pub influence today in Greensboro.  Its on Battleground Ave., and called The Marshall Free House.  Food was excellent, better than M'Couls.


----------



## twokats

*Happy Birthday Loribell!

It was a gorgeous day here also.  When I came to the end of my drive this morning heading to church, I looked down at my son's driveway and there was four deer standing in there.  We knew there was deer in the area, but in the 30+ years I have lived here I have not seen any in person, so being able to see four at one time was amazing.  Of course all I had was my cell phone and I could not get a pristine picture, but at least everyone could tell what I had seen.  Kati and I were so happy to share the experience.  *


----------



## jimmytammy

I am getting slack these days, lets all wish a day late good wishes for a very
Happy Anniversary Rusafee1183!!!!


----------



## Granny

I'm glad to hear that our Groupie friends had such an enjoyable weekend.  

We are wrapping up a wonderful 12 night stay here at The World, and packing up to leave in a couple of hours.  We have enjoyed our stay at Grand Floridian Villas very much, and look forward to our next trip which will finally be at VWL after a couple of years hiatus.  Yeah!! 

We enjoyed a gorgeous weather day yesterday with *DDad and Di*...thanks so much for the great time and helping my DW track down her Cinderella popcorn carriage!    

 *Happy birthday to Loribell and Rusafee1183!*


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Hi guys.....I just saw this filed this AM.  I posted it in the "Rumors" forum, but wanted to post here for the Groupies to see.  Stay tuned.....

Permit filed for "Wilderness Rehab Project" listing sub contractors with an August 31, 2018 expiration. It lists the address as 109 Timbeline Drive. The Wilderness Lodge Villas address is 901 Timberline. It appears to be a follow-up to the permit issued to DPR Construction on March 25 which was rumored to be tied to a DVC rehab/conversion at the main lodge amongst other items. 

http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagl...07.pdf?id=DOC1680S6389.A0&parent=DOC1680S6389


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Belated happy days to Loribell and Rusafee1183!  

Hope your birthday and anniversary were special!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Getting excited for our trip but not quite ready to start packing.  Thinking about decorating our MB's and was doing quite a bit of switching around on our plans earlier today.  My MO is really standing out on this trip - so many changes but in 10 days we should be at WDW.  A lot of park time will be devoted to SWW and I hope we'll get to see 2 of the fireworks shows at DHS.  I really really like fireworks and usually drag everyone out each night if at all possible.  I was able to make reservations today to check out the Rebal Lounge at DHS - looks like a nice menu for a temp lounge.  Cue John Williams.......


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Hi guys.....I just saw this filed this AM.  I posted it in the "Rumors" forum, but wanted to post here for the Groupies to see.  Stay tuned.....
> 
> Permit filed for "Wilderness Rehab Project" listing sub contractors with an August 31, 2018 expiration. It lists the address as 109 Timbeline Drive. The Wilderness Lodge Villas address is 901 Timberline. It appears to be a follow-up to the permit issued to DPR Construction on March 25 which was rumored to be tied to a DVC rehab/conversion at the main lodge amongst other items.
> 
> http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagl...07.pdf?id=DOC1680S6389.A0&parent=DOC1680S6389




It will be interesting to see what happens.  Rehab makes me think more that they are redoing the Lodge rooms again - ala what people have seen on the first floor but one never knows and that is a long time for the permit.  There's certainly been lots of talk about converting rooms!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

I think this ones different Kathy. Way too many engineers, a site developer, and a landscape designer to just be a lodge room rehab. I could be wrong but it does seem to fit the rumors that have been floating around and even Special Agent Granny's interrogation testimony that he obtained from a DVC rep. Time will tell. Hopefully whatever they do, it will be a positive change!


----------



## ParkHoppers

So if Disney does some DVC conversions would this means they will sell more points for VWL? Expand the contract date past 2042 to help bring in perspective buyers? Maybe build some Grand villas? (Not that I would be staying in them) This could be very interesting.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ParkHoppers said:


> So if Disney does some DVC conversions would this means they will sell more points for VWL? Expand the contract date past 2042 to help bring in perspective buyers? Maybe build some Grand villas? (Not that I would be staying in them) This could be very interesting.



It would mean selling more VWL points but what they would do with existing or how they would structure the new is only a guess since this type of thing hasn't been done with a resort with an early expiration.  When they added THV to SSR they just incorporated it in but it still had approx 45 years left on its lease.   That's more years left than VWL ever had to start with!  Kidani was incorporated into AKV although it was almost a full 50 years left and probably planned from the start.  So, would they incorporate new rooms and keep a lower price on it to compensate for a shorter expiration?  Or offer an extension to existing?  Or will it just be a "new" resort - VWLII?  I'll cross my fingers that they'll just extend existing in order to prevent confusion.  For free of course.  If I'm gonna dream might as well dream big!


----------



## Granny

Well, after a nice lunch today at the Grand Floridian Cafe, we headed to the airport and have made it back to the real world.   Overall, we had a great trip with a very laid back approach to each day.  And we're already talking about our September trip back to VWL!


----------



## Granny

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Hi guys.....I just saw this filed this AM.  I posted it in the "Rumors" forum, but wanted to post here for the Groupies to see.  Stay tuned.....
> 
> Permit filed for "Wilderness Rehab Project" listing sub contractors with an August 31, 2018 expiration. It lists the address as 109 Timbeline Drive. The Wilderness Lodge Villas address is 901 Timberline. It appears to be a follow-up to the permit issued to DPR Construction on March 25 which was rumored to be tied to a DVC rehab/conversion at the main lodge amongst other items.
> 
> http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagl...07.pdf?id=DOC1680S6389.A0&parent=DOC1680S6389



*Friendlyadvice2* (was there a Friendlyadvice1 that I missed???)... thanks so much for posting the link as well as sharing your thoughts on this.   I am starting to feel that the conversion of WL rooms to DVC villas is going to happen.  I guess because I heard it myself...though I wish I could have had a better source like a bus driver or something.   



ParkHoppers said:


> So if Disney does some DVC conversions would this means they will sell more points for VWL? Expand the contract date past 2042 to help bring in perspective buyers? Maybe build some Grand villas? (Not that I would be staying in them) This could be very interesting.






KAT4DISNEY said:


> It would mean selling more VWL points but what they would do with existing or how they would structure the new is only a guess since this type of thing hasn't been done with a resort with an early expiration.  When they added THV to SSR they just incorporated it in but it still had approx 45 years left on its lease.   That's more years left than VWL ever had to start with!  Kidani was incorporated into AKV although it was almost a full 50 years left and probably planned from the start.  So, would they incorporate new rooms and keep a lower price on it to compensate for a shorter expiration?  Or offer an extension to existing?  Or will it just be a "new" resort - VWLII?  I'll cross my fingers that they'll just extend existing in order to prevent confusion.  For free of course.  If I'm gonna dream might as well dream big!





This has me scratching my head too.  With only 26 years left on the VWL contracts, it would be very interesting if they opened up a bunch of new points with only that much time left.  It would seem that they would be counting heavily on current owner add-ons to help secure the elusive December reservations, etc.  I mean with the current price of VWL points from Disney, I can't see a new owner wanting to buy points there when for a little more money they can have a 50 year contract.  

I think the OKW "extension offer" was pretty much a failure though I have no data to support that.  So I don't see them doing that at VWL (for a fee or for free).  

And VWL II for the relatively small amount of rooms & points seems like a tough one as well.   Just hard to imagine that but I can't rule it out in my mind.

We aren't really looking for more points so it is idle speculation for us.  But it is interesting and of course does have an impact on us especially if they create some Concierge villas.   Good grist for the mill!


----------



## jimmytammy

*Granny*
Glad you and Cindy had a great trip, got to meet up with the Dizny's


----------



## eliza61

*Tuesday Morning Trivia
*​Frank Wells, CEO of the Walt Disney Company from 9/1984 to 4/1994 , oversaw the company during a time of unprecedented growth and a 1,500% increase in its stock price cool1 was also a mountain climber.  In 1983 he set out to do something no one had yet accomplished-climb the highest mountain on each of the worlds seven continents within a single year, He submitted six but was forced to turn back near the top of Everst.  Wells was tragically killed in a helicopter crash in April of 1994.  He is honored with the highest window on Main Street, USA.  which reads, "Seven Summits Expeditions",  Frank Wells, prop"

And on May 6th Norway became the 11th pavillion in Epcot's world showcase.  Still not sure how I feel about it becoming Frozen land.


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> Well, after a nice lunch today at the Grand Floridian Cafe, we headed to the airport and have made it back to the real world.   Overall, we had a great trip with a very laid back approach to each day.  And we're already talking about our September trip back to VWL!



Glad you guys had a wonderful trip.  hummmm wonder if I can sneak down in September?????
LOL there are some advantages to Rizzo and Sid being in school.


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Glad you guys had a wonderful trip.  hummmm wonder if I can sneak down in September?????
> LOL there are some advantages to Rizzo and Sid being in school.



We would LOVE IT if you could get down to "the World" some time during the last half of September.  Low crowds, low point usage time...anything else I can do to entice you to come for a visit?  

Enjoy the "empty nest" while you can.  You just never know when it may become partially filled again.


----------



## ottawagreg

Granny said:


> This has me scratching my head too.  With only 26 years left on the VWL contracts, it would be very interesting if they opened up a bunch of new points with only that much time left.  It would seem that they would be counting heavily on current owner add-ons to help secure the elusive December reservations, etc.  I mean with the current price of VWL points from Disney, I can't see a new owner wanting to buy points there when for a little more money they can have a 50 year contract.
> 
> I think the OKW "extension offer" was pretty much a failure though I have no data to support that.  So I don't see them doing that at VWL (for a fee or for free).
> 
> And VWL II for the relatively small amount of rooms & points seems like a tough one as well.   Just hard to imagine that but I can't rule it out in my mind.
> 
> We aren't really looking for more points so it is idle speculation for us.  But it is interesting and of course does have an impact on us especially if they create some Concierge villas.   Good grist for the mill!



Granny, I just checked the MDE page and it say we have 33 day to go before we go home again.  Still not feeling the magic yet, but I will after I reserve tee times.  Anyhew, you raised some interesting arguments regarding expansion.  I'm not in the market to add more points either.  However, after reading you comments it occurred to me that perhaps I should take my checkbook and go the DVC desk in the lobby.  I could set checkbook on the desk and then ask about December UY contracts, concierge level units and extensions to my existing contracts.  Maybe they will spill the beans.  Will they share any info or tell me that VWL is sold out?


----------



## sleepydog25

eliza61 said:


> And on May 6th Norway became the 11th pavillion in Epcot's world showcase.  Still not sure how I feel about it becoming Frozen land.


I'm sure how I feel about it.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> I'm sure how I feel about it.



 

I know how I feel too Sleepy!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday DiznyDad!!!!
Waking up in the World, spending time in the World, and being with your main squeeze in the World, what better way could you think of to spend a birthday


----------



## Granny

_*  Happy Birthday DDad!!!*_ 

Hope you and Di are having another beautiful day!!


----------



## Granny

ottawagreg said:


> Granny, I just checked the MDE page and it say we have 33 day to go before we go home again.  Still not feeling the magic yet, but I will after I reserve tee times.  Anyhew, you raised some interesting arguments regarding expansion.  I'm not in the market to add more points either.  However, after reading you comments it occurred to me that perhaps I should take my checkbook and go the DVC desk in the lobby.  I could set checkbook on the desk and then ask about December UY contracts, concierge level units and extensions to my existing contracts.  Maybe they will spill the beans.  Will they share any info or tell me that VWL is sold out?




LOL...it certainly wouldn't hurt to give it a try.  There are points available from Disney for VWL right now, but not sure what the UYs are.  So they won't tell you VWL is sold out.  But most CM's won't divulge much about future plans...that's why I was so surprised when the DVC CM told me that.  Usually they just go into complete denial...though nothing will top the consistent denials that anything was going on at the Contemporary Resort as we watch the building going up!


----------



## Corinne

Granny, glad to hear you had a great trip! You had a nice long stay!

We love visiting in September! We have been going every May & September since our youngest went away to college. Initially it was so I had something to look forward to because I was so sad each August when he went back to school!  September is also our anniversary month, so we tend to go around the 15th. I haven't booked anything for this September yet, it's our 30th, and we are thinking about going somewhere tropical.


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday DDad!!!! Hope you and Di are having fun!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Have a Happy Birthday DiznyDad!!!*


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> Granny, glad to hear you had a great trip! You had a nice long stay!
> 
> We love visiting in September! We have been going every May & September since our youngest went away to college. Initially it was so I had something to look forward to because I was so sad each August when he went back to school!  September is also our anniversary month, so we tend to go around the 15th. I haven't booked anything for this September yet, it's our 30th, and we are thinking about going somewhere tropical.



*Corinne*...thanks for the comments.  Yes, it was a nice long stay (12 nights) and as of this moment we are booked for 14 nights for the second half of September.  If you're thinking somewhere tropical, I guess the Poly Villas could do the trick!! 

It's always strange to get into the 180 day ADR timing for a trip that comes after the trip you're about to go on!  We've never booked anything that far out, but you never know.  At some point I'm going to have to get into this planning thing!


----------



## sleepydog25

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DIZNYDAD!!!* Hope you have a marvelous day!  

In other news, I finally feel as if the countdown for our next trip can start in earnest:  2 days/nights at our beloved VWL prior to a 5-day cruise on the Dream.  Naturally, *luv* has been planning for months, while I just offer my occasional comments and thoughts.  I tend not to begin getting excited until a couple of weeks out, but I will admit my once part-time work that has morphed into full-time has me looking to the future a little earlier.


----------



## twinklebug

_Happy Birthday DiznyDad!_ 

And I missed Loribell... a belated **_ Happy Birthday Loribell! _


----------



## twinklebug

Any other groupies getting oddly timed emails coming through from Disney? I just received my room charge bill from 4 years ago (2011) and 3 "Welcome, you have registered for My Disney Experience" emails. I'm trying to figure out how many more antique emails from them I'll receive today.

Oh, Disney. I see you're right on top of things.


----------



## Dizny Dad

WOW!  Thanks all for the B'Day wishes.  Yup, spending time in The World with DiznyDi (and a few others that seemed to show up at the front gates) has been outstanding.  Had a wonderful time with Granny & his main squeeze, and looking forward to spending the evening with Teapot & Steve yet today.  Once back to reality, DiznyDi & I will fill you in with a few highlights.  Now off to the pool to make a splash . . . .


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> *Corinne*...thanks for the comments.  Yes, it was a nice long stay (12 nights) and as of this moment we are booked for 14 nights for the second half of September.  If you're thinking somewhere tropical, I guess the Poly Villas could do the trick!!
> 
> It's always strange to get into the 180 day ADR timing for a trip that comes after the trip you're about to go on!  We've never booked anything that far out, but you never know.  At some point I'm going to have to get into this planning thing!


 
Haha! The Poly Villas might just do! I don't think there is much availability though. I love to have another trip planned when I am still there!


----------



## jimmytammy

Has anyone ever watched fireworks at HS?  This is something we have never done, and more specific, Star Wars fireworks next Fri. night.  Standing near the old American Idol bldg., any thoughts on the view from there...please help as we need a meet up point with other groupies


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Has anyone ever watched fireworks at HS?  This is something we have never done, and more specific, Star Wars fireworks next Fri. night.  Standing near the old American Idol bldg., any thoughts on the view from there...please help as we need a meet up point with other groupies



Somewhere I have pictures from watching fireworks close to the American Idol bldg - looked but didn't find them uploaded though.  I've watched from there a couple of times and it's a good spot.  I'll still see if I can find them.  Here are a couple pictures from way back on Hollywood Blvd.   Kind of like the fireworks at the MK being centered behind the castle at DHS they center them behind the theatre (or old hat area).  My experience has been larger crowds in this area though and I don't know if centering is extremely important.  This was SWW last year.
















Found them - here are shots from close to AI theatre.  This was a special fireworks they "threw" together when POTUS showed up and took over MK and they wanted to lure people away from there.


----------



## twokats

Wow, barely on here in time!  At least where I am I still have time.  It is still before midnight. . . so. . . . . 

Happy Birthday, D Dad!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Happy birthday DiznyDad!!!! Lucky you are spending it in WDW!*


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> Has anyone ever watched fireworks at HS?  This is something we have never done, and more specific, Star Wars fireworks next Fri. night.  Standing near the old American Idol bldg., any thoughts on the view from there...please help as we need a meet up point with other groupies


Jimmy,

We have watched fireworks numerous times at HS. Last year we stood by the Americal Idol building for the Frozen fireworks, pretty good spot, and less crowded.


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks Corrine!  See ya soon!!


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> Has anyone ever watched fireworks at HS?  This is something we have never done, and more specific, Star Wars fireworks next Fri. night.  Standing near the old American Idol bldg., any thoughts on the view from there...please help as we need a meet up point with other groupies


Wow!! learn some thing new, I didn't even know they HAD fireworks in HS except for Fantasmic!!  ohh something new to check out.  I love it.

As usual, I'm late to the party.

_*DizneyDad happy belated birthday. I hope your day was filled with much magic and pixie dust.*_


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks Corrine!  See ya soon!!


Yippee!! Can't wait!! Safe travels


----------



## wildernessDad

A hello to all of my fellow groupies.  I normally go on a WDW vacation in May, but it's not happening this year.  We're going in August instead so our granddaughter can go with us.  I am in extreme withdraw, because today is the day we would fly down.  Anyway, many of you remember my granddaughter from the pictures I posted a good while back while we were at a character breakfast.  Here's my granddaughter now.  Time does fly.


----------



## twinklebug

Happy Mother's Day to all the wonderful Groupie moms (and to the dads who have had to fulfill that role too!)


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Happy Mother's Day to all!!!!*


----------



## MiaSRN62

wildernessDad said:


> A hello to all of my fellow groupies.  I normally go on a WDW vacation in May, but it's not happening this year.  We're going in August instead so our granddaughter can go with us.  I am in extreme withdraw, because today is the day we would fly down.  Anyway, many of you remember my granddaughter from the pictures I posted a good while back while we were at a character breakfast.  Here's my granddaughter now.  Time does fly.
> 
> View attachment 95072


Really adorable granddaughter *WD*! Hang in there---August is coming!!!!!


----------



## eliza61

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Happy Mother's Day to all!!!!*


Eliza, Sid and Rizzo,

Lol absolutely perfect Maria,  as always.

Happy Mother's Day friends!! Eat something totally unhealthy


----------



## Dizny Dad

With the adventure at its conclusion, I am once again back at work.  Trips to The World always seem so short; you know – I flew down, blinked, and flew home.

I want to say *Thank You* to all that posted B’Day greetings for me while I was in The World.  I appreciated them all and am humbled by the thought that so many would pause in their day to wish me a great day – Ahhh, the Groupie magic!  Thanks one and all!

DiznyDi & I had a great time in the World, as always.  The VWL are always a great place to relax and enjoy each other.  Highlights of our short trip included meeting with a couple of the Groupies for dining and casual fun.

We met Granny & Mrs. Granny (Tom & Cindy) at Epcot and enjoyed walking the World Showcase with each other, then met the next day for a wonderful meal at Tony’s in the square in MK.  There never seems to be any lack of things to discuss and compare, as we occupied the table in Tony’s for 3 hours.  This was DiznyDi’s and my first time at Tony’s.  Diner was very good (better than most reviews I have read) and our server was very tolerant of us consuming the table for so long.  We had such a wonderful time!  Tom and Cindy are such a great couple!

Later in the week we met with Teapot & Mr. Teapot (Joy & Steve) for a scrumptious diner at Kone Café.  The meal was great as always.  We parted the Café and joined Joy & Steve in their Poly Bungalow for an evening spent lounging on their deck and being serenated by the Electric Water Pageant (right in front of us!) and with a finale of Wishes.  Their bungalow was really magnificent; with great bedrooms, bathrooms with TVs that magically appears in the mirror, a kitchen that was just gorgeous, and a deck to please anyone.  We sat on the deck beside their private “Dipping Pool” for the evening enjoying Birthday Cake, sparkling apple juice, and great company!  The bungalows really are placed well for the Electric Water Pageant and MK Fireworks.  Of course, music is piped in on the deck for the Wishes performance.  DiznyDi & I had such a wonderful time with Joy & Steve.

Enough of the details, just enough time left during lunch to say *THANKS AGAIN* for the B’Day wishes, and of course, looking forward to the next Lodge visit!


----------



## Granny

*DDad*...I think you and Di know how much Cindy and I enjoyed our time together at WDW.  It was great to have an extended visit with you this trip.  And I think Cindy got a lot of sewing ideas and tips that will ensure that she spends all her time in the sewing room at home for the next six months!!  

I'm glad you got to savor the Poly bungalows along with Teapot.  We may actually give them a try at some point.  But for now, we are looking forward to our September trip to VWL...our home that we haven't stayed at for far too long!

*Eliza*...I didn't know DHS had other fireworks either.  Stick around and we just might learn something!  

*WDad*...your granddaughter is such a cutie....all Hello Kitty and Stitch!  Your trip will roll around sooner than you think...enjoy your planning.


----------



## Granny

And belatedly, I'd like to wish all the Groupie mothers, aunts and those ladies who have mentored young ones a very happy Mothers Day.  You all make this world a better place for the love that you have shared.


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> Any other groupies getting oddly timed emails coming through from Disney? I just received my room charge bill from 4 years ago (2011) and 3 "Welcome, you have registered for My Disney Experience" emails. I'm trying to figure out how many more antique emails from them I'll receive today.
> 
> Oh, Disney. I see you're right on top of things.




*twinklebug*...I just saw this post.  To answer your question, no I haven't seen that kind of issue.  We received our room charge bill the same day we checked out a couple of weeks ago, and no MDE e-mails other than ADR reservations/cancellations.  Hopefully they cleared up any issues you have with your account.


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> *twinklebug*...I just saw this post.  To answer your question, no I haven't seen that kind of issue.  We received our room charge bill the same day we checked out a couple of weeks ago, and no MDE e-mails other than ADR reservations/cancellations.  Hopefully they cleared up any issues you have with your account.



Thanks for the reply Granny, Glad you had such a good trip.

Looks like my email issue somewhere between my email server and Disney's email server. One of them is hiccuping up old emails from Disney, but only from Disney. My accounts themselves thankfully were settled up at the end of stay, no issues. So far I've received another 4 emails since that last 4, all the same ones.   It's sort of funny to look back at the old charges and be able to relive the days, where I can see my son skipped out on breakfast with us... then he went on his own to AK and hit up flame tree later, I recall him asking permission, and then an ice cream cart where there was a Cast member outside of it, playing with tossing ice 15' or so up in the air and catching it in her mouth.  I remember the days well.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Rusafee1183!!!!


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday Rusafee1183!

Hope it is the best.


----------



## Dizny Dad

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RUSAFEE1183!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Wishing Rusafee1183 a very Happy Birthday!*


----------



## twinklebug

_Happy Birthday Rusafee1183!_


----------



## sleepydog25

First, a belated Happy Birthday to* Rusafee*, as well as a belated Happy Anniversary!  This full-time working gig is NOT helping me keep up with more important matters.  Hope both events were wonderful for you!

*Second, Happy 25th Anniversary, JT!!*                         

You two are in the small handful of Groupies I've actually met, and I'm honored to call you my friend.  Have a great day and celebrate like crazy!


----------



## disprincess2213

Hi everyone!! We are staying at VWL in December for our first stay here...we are SO EXCITED!! We have a 2BR villa dedicated booked.  Does anyone have an email address so that I can send in a request for a certain room type?  We are really hoping for a corner room!  Can anyone suggest a way to request one before our trip!! Thank you!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

A belated *Happy Birthday Rusafee1183!!!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Anniversary Jimmy and Tammy!!!*

Looking forward to seeing you later this week!


----------



## jimmytammy

disprincess2213 said:


> Hi everyone!! We are staying at VWL in December for our first stay here...we are SO EXCITED!! We have a 2BR villa dedicated booked.  Does anyone have an email address so that I can send in a request for a certain room type?  We are really hoping for a corner room!  Can anyone suggest a way to request one before our trip!! Thank you!!


I would call DVC direct and put in your request as asking for close to elevators.  No guarantee for a corner room, but this is a better chance.  Also, once you arrive at desk, request again, and be willing to wait for it if room not ready.


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for all the kind anniv. wishes folks.  We are celebrating in the World, staying at BLT, heading to MK in a few, meeting up with sechem32 and wfc4life at Epcot later, eating at Biergarten for dinner, so some fun is ahead.  Capt.D and I rode jet skis at 10 this am, lots of fun, I recommend the guided tour as it affords you the chance to ride over to MK, GF, Poly, around Contemporary, FW, Discovery Island and wait for it...WL.  Whole different view of the waters around this area and 15 mins of free ride in an area near Contemporary.

We stayed at CS Sun. and drove DD to MCO so she could be with her DH in El Paso before his deployment.  So glad they can spend this time together.  Went to see Little River Band Sun at Epcot then back to CS, Maya Grill and bed.  Long days, but we are settling in now.

I will try to get pics up soon as we are finally carrying camera into parks today.


----------



## Granny

*  Happy Birthday Rusafee1183!!!!   *


----------



## Granny

*Jimmy & Tammy*....a very happy anniversary to you.  Lifting you up in prayers of thanksgiving and appreciation for what you bring to your family and friends every day.


----------



## Granny

disprincess2213 said:


> Hi everyone!! We are staying at VWL in December for our first stay here...we are SO EXCITED!! We have a 2BR villa dedicated booked.  Does anyone have an email address so that I can send in a request for a certain room type?  We are really hoping for a corner room!  Can anyone suggest a way to request one before our trip!! Thank you!!




You will LOVE VWL in December with the Christmas decorations and music!  Jimmy gave you good advice on calling.  If you don't want to be on hold, go on the member site and at the top of the page click on HELP.  You will see on the right side of the page the ability to click on an email icon that will let you send your request.  I've done it that way the past few trips since getting MS on the phone is a long wait these days.  

I'm sure you know that there are only a very few of those "corner rooms", and hopefully you will be able to get one.  In any event, we're sure you'll have a wonderful time at VWL during the holidays.  Good luck!


----------



## wildernessDad

I have a question for my fellow groupies.  I want to make a reservation for Hoop-Dee-Doo Musical Review for this December.  Can I make this reservation as part of my "180 + 10"?  That is, if it's 183 days away and my vacation starts in 180 days, could I call and make the Hoop-Dee-Doo reservation or do I have to wait for 180 days from the Hoop-Dee-Doo reservation date?


----------



## sleepydog25

disprincess2213 said:


> Hi everyone!! We are staying at VWL in December for our first stay here...we are SO EXCITED!! We have a 2BR villa dedicated booked.  Does anyone have an email address so that I can send in a request for a certain room type?  We are really hoping for a corner room!  Can anyone suggest a way to request one before our trip!! Thank you!!


The others have answered your question, but I just wanted to say that staying at VWL for the first time, and it being during the holidays, is going to be an amazing trip.  There is no better decorated resort than WL/VWL, and certainly there is no resort that plays to the sentimental, Rockwellian Christmas theme than does the Lodge.  You will love it.  As a quick tip, I suggest you walking over to FW (just under a mile one way along a lovely paved pathway) and taking in the Christmas lights and decorations put out by the RVers and campers.  They are worth spending a couple of hours one evening.  Superb!


----------



## jimmytammy

Sitting out on the balcony, watching reflection of Wishes, off the walls of the BLT, and now EWP is getting cranked up.  Man, life dont get much better than this(unless you are doing so from the Lodge)


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> Sitting out on the balcony, watching reflection of Wishes, off the walls of the BLT, and now EWP is getting cranked up.  Man, life dont get much better than this(unless you are doing so from the Lodge)


  Sitting with your main squeeze I assume!  Yup, life is good!

DiznyDi & I hope you found your celebration of 25 years memorable.  It is a nice milestone to cruise by, heading toward 50!  Yes, it is maybe not what you are thinking about, but don't blink, it will be here before you are really ready.  Our blessings for both of you and your family!  May the coming years be happy, may they be filled with delight and the unexpected, and may they be gracious in all things for you two.


----------



## jimmytammy

Continued thanks for the anniv. wishes folks!  Dad, you are so right, I look back at my life , and whoosh, it is by you in a flash.  Our everyday lives chip away, and before you know it, 50 yrs are gone.  But I am fortunate, blessed beyond measure, good health, a wonderful family, friends I hold near and dear(many are here)and work provided that I actually enjoy.  The world tends to measure a mans success by his wealth, I would say I am a pretty wealthy man,  not by the worlds idea, but by my own ideals of success.

Had a great time at MK and Epcot yesterday.  It was a little hairy for a few mins at Epcot.  A quick storm came up, no biggie with the rain, we took shelter under the boat transport area and waited for the boat to arrive from previous stop, then huge lightning bolt struck right at us!  Here we are, standing over a body of water, surrounded by metal rails The boat arrives to tell us they have to stop so we hoof it in the rain, but get to meet up with Will and Liz, enjoy a few mins together before we depart for our meals.

Today brings more fun as we meet up at AK.  Then Olivias later and cap off night with a groupie meet at TOTWL for Wishes


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> I have a question for my fellow groupies.  I want to make a reservation for Hoop-Dee-Doo Musical Review for this December.  Can I make this reservation as part of my "180 + 10"?  That is, if it's 183 days away and my vacation starts in 180 days, could I call and make the Hoop-Dee-Doo reservation or do I have to wait for 180 days from the Hoop-Dee-Doo reservation date?


Hey Dad!
To answer your question, I am 98% sure you can do what you are wanting to do.  I think past the 10 days is when it gets tricky.  And if its a concern, currently HDDR has some availability for our entire stay each night.  Mickeys BBQ is a tougher one to get.  I hope this answers your question.


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> Hey Dad!
> To answer your question, I am 98% sure you can do what you are wanting to do.  I think past the 10 days is when it gets tricky.  And if its a concern, currently HDDR has some availability for our entire stay each night.  Mickeys BBQ is a tougher one to get.  I hope this answers your question.



Thank's for the confirmation.  I got the same answer over on the dining forum.  

I still need a WDW fix badly.  We should be there right now!  We usually are this time of year.


----------



## eliza61

Ok, calling out for some serious groupie love.  My city is having a hard time.  

Sirens and helicopters for the last 16 hours.  so sad.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

eliza61 said:


> Ok, calling out for some serious groupie love.  My city is having a hard time.
> 
> Sirens and helicopters for the last 16 hours.  so sad.



I thought of you Eliza when I heard the news last night.  Have been keeping you all in our prayers.


----------



## Corinne

Checking in our last full day here.  

We had the pleasure of meeting and spending time with Jimmy, Tammy, Casey, Liz and Will last night. We had a great time! Meeting groupie friends, watching fireworks from TOWL, life is good!!

Jimmy, I hope the photo came out ok, I wasn't thinking and didn't ask our server to take a photo with my phone.


----------



## Dizny Dad

eliza61 said:


> Ok, calling out for some serious groupie love.  My city is having a hard time.
> 
> Sirens and helicopters for the last 16 hours.  so sad.



And the whole nation hears them . . such an unfortunate tragedy . . . our thoughts and prayers for all involved.


----------



## jimmytammy

Eliza
Praying for you folks.  Sad events, when going through them, makes things seem so bleak.  But God has a way of turning them to His good.  My hope and faith lies in whats ahead for your town.


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne 
We had a great time too and it was very nice meeting you, Dana and Ryan!  The pic did come out OK.  Once my DW is through working today(trying to get those pesky inv. out before deadline today for fiscal yr end)I will do my best to get her to help this tech challenged old guy to get some pics up of trip so far, including our meet last night.  Hope you and Julie can catch up before too long, maybe the groupie stars are aligning for a mini meet.  Sending Moose Dust your way in hopes this happens


----------



## jimmytammy

As yall know now, we had a great time meeting with groupies last night at TOTWL, Wishes was great, but meeting with groupies, even betterYesterday, we went to AK, and Wfc4life and I had a personal challenge of beating our previous record of 5 in a row rides on Everest, and we set a new bar at 6!  For a couple 50 yr olds thats a feat unto itself
After AK, we ate at Olivias then hung around BLT room until the meet.  Groupies, those who have had meets before at TOTWL, you too have exp. the not so crowded room before Wishes.  Last night, different story, the place was packed.  And we were just lucky enough to grab the little room off by itself with the sofas as some folks were leaving.  So it made for a very pleasant place to meet, we could hear conversation, etc.  But as soon as Wishes ended, place cleared out.


----------



## momtwoboys

hope its ok to ask here but we have a few questions regarding the WLV studios! We are renting points for a stay next April 15-22nd 2016. Are the laundry facilities near the Villa pool? Is there any area of the bld that is better for studios? are there ping pong tables near the pool like at BWV ? First time staying at WLV but its not first time to WDW, or staying on property... will be my 22nd trip. Any tips or info you can share or refer me to a page on this thread thanks so much!


----------



## wildernessDad

My fellow groupies!  Flights have opened up on Southwest.com for December!  I just wanted you to know!


----------



## Granny

momtwoboys said:


> hope its ok to ask here but we have a few questions regarding the WLV studios! We are renting points for a stay next April 15-22nd 2016. Are the laundry facilities near the Villa pool? Is there any area of the bld that is better for studios? are there ping pong tables near the pool like at BWV ? First time staying at WLV but its not first time to WDW, or staying on property... will be my 22nd trip. Any tips or info you can share or refer me to a page on this thread thanks so much!



Welcome to the VWL Groupies thread!  

Laundry facilities for VWL are "behind" the elevators on the first floor.  That is, you go down the hall past the elevators on the first floor and take a turn at the corner and they are on the right.  Nothing by the pool.

As for what part of the building?  Almost all of the views are of trees at VWL, but to avoid a view of the service area (unfairly called the "Dumpster View"), you can ask for a room near the elevators.  Some people prefer the lake side of the villas to the road side, but in either case you aren't really looking at the lake or road because of the trees.

Not aware of any outdoor (or indoor) ping pong tables at WL/VWL.  

As a veteran of WDW trips, I think you will love WL/VWL.  It is a great haven after a day at the parks, and the theming is amazing from the music to the decor to the little details such as the totem poles in the main lobby to the animal tracks in the concrete paths.  Enjoy!!


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> Checking in our last full day here.
> 
> We had the pleasure of meeting and spending time with Jimmy, Tammy, Casey, Liz and Will last night. We had a great time! Meeting groupie friends, watching fireworks from TOWL, life is good!!
> 
> Jimmy, I hope the photo came out ok, I wasn't thinking and didn't ask our server to take a photo with my phone.





jimmytammy said:


> Corinne
> We had a great time too and it was very nice meeting you, Dana and Ryan!  The pic did come out OK.  Once my DW is through working today(trying to get those pesky inv. out before deadline today for fiscal yr end)I will do my best to get her to help this tech challenged old guy to get some pics up of trip so far, including our meet last night.  Hope you and Julie can catch up before too long, maybe the groupie stars are aligning for a mini meet.  Sending Moose Dust your way in hopes this happens




Glad to hear that you guys had a great meet!  Looking forward to seeing the pictures!


----------



## momtwoboys

Thanks for the helpful reply! We have been wdw vacationing yearly since our 97 honeymoon where we stayed at dixie landings. We were originally booked at WL but switched due to finances. Well we are finally heading there in 2016! So should i not bother requesting a pool view room because they dont face that way?


----------



## twinklebug

wildernessDad said:


> My fellow groupies!  Flights have opened up on Southwest.com for December!  I just wanted you to know!


Booked mine! SWA opening their flights means the other airlines (JB in particular) lowers their prices. Had points to use and got good RT airfare for less than $12  Now to determine which, if any of the kids will be able to join me. My daughter is saying she wants me to fly her down for an overnight (Uh, no. You come, you stay at least 3 nights. lol) I told her not to worry about me being alone, as I know there will be groupie friends about... somewhere and plenty of seasonal things to see & do.


----------



## Granny

momtwoboys said:


> Thanks for the helpful reply! We have been wdw vacationing yearly since our 97 honeymoon where we stayed at dixie landings. We were originally booked at WL but switched due to finances. Well we are finally heading there in 2016! So should i not bother requesting a pool view room because they dont face that way?



There are some rooms up by the quiet pool but not much of a view of the pool because of the trees.  

To illustrate, here's view of the entire VWL resort (red roof).






And here's an aerial view (disregard Whispering Canyon location).


----------



## momtwoboys

thanks! I will just request ground floor close to laundry then !


----------



## wildernessDad

twinklebug said:


> Booked mine! SWA opening their flights means the other airlines (JB in particular) lowers their prices. Had points to use and got good RT airfare for less than $12  Now to determine which, if any of the kids will be able to join me. My daughter is saying she wants me to fly her down for an overnight (Uh, no. You come, you stay at least 3 nights. lol) I told her not to worry about me being alone, as I know there will be groupie friends about... somewhere and plenty of seasonal things to see & do.



BWI is a major hub for Southwest.  There are a lot of direct flights to MCO from there and they're relatively inexpensive.  JB from BWI has no direct flights, thus a bit more expensive for me.


----------



## sleepydog25

momtwoboys said:


> hope its ok to ask here but we have a few questions regarding the WLV studios! We are renting points for a stay next April 15-22nd 2016. Are the laundry facilities near the Villa pool? Is there any area of the bld that is better for studios? are there ping pong tables near the pool like at BWV ? First time staying at WLV but its not first time to WDW, or staying on property... will be my 22nd trip. Any tips or info you can share or refer me to a page on this thread thanks so much!


*Granny* has given you some great info and pics, so my comments will simply add to his.  We do like to request lakeside, pool views on a higher floor since you can occasionally catch glimpses of EWP through the trees, or if you get lucky, a partial view of the pool.  You can also see some of the higher fireworks from Wishes from your balcony, as well.  To be fair, EWP and Wishes is much better seen from the beach area, however.  As for tips, there are lots of fun things to do (though the biggest draw for us is the serenity and majestic architecture/theming WL/VWL provides):  1) request a Hidden Mickey hint sheet from the front desk; 2) rent bikes and head over to FW. . .or you can walk--often wildlife along the path and Trail's End is a fine, inexpensive buffet; 3) sit on the beach and watch EWP; 4) pull up a stool at Trout Pass Pool Bar; 5) family movie night on the beach (used to be preceded by s'mores, maybe still?); 6) just sit in the lobby and watch people enter for the first time; 7) volunteer to be a flag family.  We're biased, but to us, the Lodge and the Villas there are our second home.  Hope you enjoy it, too!  And, welcome!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies momtwoboys!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Had a proud moment again today, rode Star Tours 6 times in a row with wfc4life!!  We feel really good going into our sr. years right now(course my back will tell me otherwise when I get up in the AM)
Rode ToT and Toy Story Mania, ladies did some pin trading, all around good day.  Finished off the night at ESPN to get late dinner, now back at BLT where T is hard at work getting some final invoicing done for her acct. firm before they close out the fiscal year.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Had a proud moment again today, rode Star Tours 6 times in a row with wfc4life!!  We feel really good going into our sr. years right now(course my back will tell me otherwise when I get up in the AM)
> Rode ToT and Toy Story Mania, ladies did some pin trading, all around good day.  Finished off the night at ESPN to get late dinner, now back at BLT where T is hard at work getting some final invoicing done for her acct. firm before they close out the fiscal year.


I know your new record on EE is 6; ours is 5, though on our last trip we had a great chance to break it but opted to go hit KRR before it got too crowded.  I believe 3 is our measly record on ST.  We like it though not enough to do more than 3 back-to-backs.  Glad you're having a great time!  Did you know pics are really welcome on this thread?


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> Had a proud moment again today, rode Star Tours 6 times in a row with wfc4life!!  We feel really good going into our sr. years right now(course my back will tell me otherwise when I get up in the AM)
> Rode ToT and Toy Story Mania, ladies did some pin trading, all around good day.  Finished off the night at ESPN to get late dinner, now back at BLT where T is hard at work getting some final invoicing done for her acct. firm before they close out the fiscal year.




Well done Jimmy, well done.  LOL I had to laugh about the sr. years.  My feet have been killing me lately and as usual I thought it was due to the combo of high heels at work and long hours on the dogs.  well, go to the doctor and find out I have arthritis in my FEET!!  who get's arthritis in their feet??  why me of course.  

tell tammy not to work to hard, although if I had my choice of office locations, wilmington De or BLT, I'm going with door number 2.


----------



## eliza61

Ok, vent/question.

So our August trip is coming up and I've got a few adr's but we normally don't do many.  anyhoo, really looking forward to this trip as we've got a bunch of brothers, sisters, cousins, yada, yada, yada coming and as the boys get older I know opportunities for these type of gatherings will be rare.

We wanted to do a character breakfast.  lol no kids but the adults are large children anyway.  I saw a review of the star wars character breakfast at sci fi diner and it look cool until I saw the price.

*50 bucks a head  *
I know it's disney and it has been a while since I've done a character meal but I can't get around 150 bucks for eggs and waffles.  lol.

Has anyone done this?  Have character meal prices really jumped up that much. I don't know why I thought the last time we did one it was averaging 30 bucks for adults.

jeez louise.


----------



## momtwoboys

Thanks everyone! We are officially booked as of today! 11months to wait! We book studios so being close to laundry is good. We have been on the grounds before and eaten there plus ventured over to trails end to eat so we are psyched! Plan on only doing mk and epcot for 3 park days out of 8 days being there.


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> Had a proud moment again today, rode Star Tours 6 times in a row with wfc4life!!  We feel really good going into our sr. years right now(course my back will tell me otherwise when I get up in the AM)
> Rode ToT and Toy Story Mania, ladies did some pin trading, all around good day.  Finished off the night at ESPN to get late dinner, now back at BLT where T is hard at work getting some final invoicing done for her acct. firm before they close out the fiscal year.



Oh gosh!  I think I'd pass out if I did that.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

eliza61 said:


> Ok, vent/question.
> 
> So our August trip is coming up and I've got a few adr's but we normally don't do many.  anyhoo, really looking forward to this trip as we've got a bunch of brothers, sisters, cousins, yada, yada, yada coming and as the boys get older I know opportunities for these type of gatherings will be rare.
> 
> We wanted to do a character breakfast.  lol no kids but the adults are large children anyway.  I saw a review of the star wars character breakfast at sci fi diner and it look cool until I saw the price.
> 
> *50 bucks a head  *
> I know it's disney and it has been a while since I've done a character meal but I can't get around 150 bucks for eggs and waffles.  lol.
> 
> Has anyone done this?  Have character meal prices really jumped up that much. I don't know why I thought the last time we did one it was averaging 30 bucks for adults.
> 
> jeez louise.



  We just did the breakfast a few hours ago.  And did it last year too.    It's expensive, no doubt!  Perhaps if you get the beef tenderloin something something instead of eggs?  We don't do character meals too often so I don't recall what's normal but we have enjoyed this one.  You get pictures with Darth Vader and Boba Fett before you are seated and the Greedo, Storm Troopers and Jawas come around while you are eating.  Last year you got free downloads of the Vader pictures and my gripe would be that you have to pay this year or have Memory Maker but I guess it seems that might be the new norm for all the character meals.    The photo pass person used our camera for one quick shot.  So,  the menu is fine, the character interaction is good and if you like Star Wars it's a fun character experience.  If you have big eaters I believe you can ask for seconds - at least last year DH did and it was no problem.   Twice is good enough for us for awhile but we generally find the character dining too expensive to do frequently.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Had a proud moment again today, rode Star Tours 6 times in a row with wfc4life!!  We feel really good going into our sr. years right now(course my back will tell me otherwise when I get up in the AM)
> Rode ToT and Toy Story Mania, ladies did some pin trading, all around good day.  Finished off the night at ESPN to get late dinner, now back at BLT where T is hard at work getting some final invoicing done for her acct. firm before they close out the fiscal year.



Whew!  I'd be lucky to get 2 in a row on Star Tours!!!  DHS has 3 rides that can get me good, Star Tours, RNRC and TOT.  One ride and I have to wait awhile before another!  Everest though, we have you beat.......8 times in row one night.  We had to quit then with extreme brain slosh going on.   A young man joining us on many of the rides that night beat us all though as he was at 11 straight rides when we finally called it.


----------



## wildernessDad

It's too nice to be cooped up inside.  Would someone please open up a portal to WDW for me?  I would like to walk thru it, please.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

SFWMD permits filed yesterday for the expansion. There's a lot to read there but it looks they're adding several one story structures on both sides of the lodge. A little early to tell, but it looks like a lot of the wilderness feel will be affected. Time will tell.

http://www.sfwmd.gov/ePermitting/DetailedReport.do?recordId=1&showMenu=false


----------



## momtwoboys

I just read through some info also, figures we booked yesterday for next april. I wonder how long this project will go on? and hope that the Villa pool is open for us to use.


----------



## jimmytammy

Busy day ahead, so this will be brief, still working on pics, will do my best to get up by Mon.  AnnieT and her DH are OTW over and we will spend time with them and Will n Liz at MK, then too a graduation in Apopka at 8:45pm.  Then got to be in Clermont at 9am Sun for grad party.  

Had a great time meeting up with fellow groupies horselover, KAT4DISNEY and her DH Gordon, sechem32, wfc4life and the jimmytammy family at Star Wars Fireworks.  And let me say, if you eve have the chance to see, do so.  Amazing!!!  Topped Illuminations for me, and that has been my fave since '99.  I would go to Star Wars Weekends just to see that!


----------



## ottawagreg

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> SFWMD permits filed yesterday for the expansion. There's a lot to read there but it looks they're adding several one story structures on both sides of the lodge. A little early to tell, but it looks like a lot of the wilderness feel will be affected. Time will tell.
> 
> http://www.sfwmd.gov/ePermitting/DetailedReport.do?recordId=1&showMenu=false




I tried to use the link but it is timed out.  I backed out a level or two and searched.  I found and downloaded the PDF file with detailed drawings.  The application shows twenty-six new structures on the beach.  They plan to use waterfront on the north side of the main lodge (where water boats return from MK to dock) as well as shoreline in front of the villas.  Last Christmas I noticed the trees painted for felling.  Some may recall my pics.  Judging by the drawings I looked at this morning, they are going to clear cut them all.  I would say that they are going to be cabins with stand alone dwelling as there is a path from the new walk out to each unit.  I'll try to study them a bit and determine actual size of the new buildings.  It may help to guess one BR or two. 

The file size is about 35 MB so it be difficult to email.  I will try to extract some views of the plans and post them.  I wonder if they would still convert units in the main lodge to dvc.  seems doubtful to me, but what would I know.  I work with this stuff at my business.  I may go print a few sheets on big paper and get better info.  I can post stuff later that help folks see what is going one.

This is a real bummer for me personally.  I was real sad when I saw those green paint spots on all the trees.  I knew it.  I knew they we coming down.


----------



## beer dave

I just viewed the plans also-- the buildings are about 50 to 60 feet long by about 20 feet wide.  Definitely a bungalow.


----------



## twinklebug

ottawagreg said:


> I tried to use the link but it is timed out.  I backed out a level or two and searched.  I found and downloaded the PDF file with detailed drawings.  The application shows twenty-six new structures on the beach.  They plan to use waterfront on the north side of the main lodge (where water boats return from MK to dock)* as well as shoreline in front of the villas*.  Last Christmas I noticed the trees painted for felling.  Some may recall my pics.  Judging by the drawings I looked at this morning, they are going to clear cut them all.  I would say that they are going to be cabins with stand alone dwelling as there is a path from the new walk out to each unit.  I'll try to study them a bit and determine actual size of the new buildings.  It may help to guess one BR or two.
> 
> The file size is about 35 MB so it be difficult to email.  I will try to extract some views of the plans and post them.  I wonder if they would still convert units in the main lodge to dvc.  seems doubtful to me, but what would I know.  I work with this stuff at my business.  I may go print a few sheets on big paper and get better info.  I can post stuff later that help folks see what is going one.
> 
> This is a real bummer for me personally.  I was real sad when I those green paint spots on all the trees.  I knew it.  I knew they we coming down.



This is sad. I doubt the deer will be walking up to our doors anymore if all the protective growth is cut away.

I saw the images on another posting, different board and it really irks me that developers don't understand the concept of wilderness and wildlife at all. For them, it's all about creating more for the human world, and pulling as much money out of each other's pockets as possible while at it.

That said, I'm flexible and will look forward to change with great curiosity.


----------



## DVC Mike

http://i235.*************************************NewVWLPoolDM_1.png


----------



## twinklebug

DVC Mike said:


> http://i235.*************************************NewVWLPoolDM.png


Thank you Mike! Love the color coding you did.
Looks like it's in the plan to expand the pool. Anyone know what the two red structures are? 
The green? Could that be a rec center?


----------



## ottawagreg

DVC Mike said:


> http://i235.*************************************NewVWLPoolDM.png


Looking at this view of the drawings it appears the DVC pool is gone too.  Looks like our trip on June 7 will be the last it looks like when we first fell for the villas at WL.  I may relapse tonight and get stinky drunk.  I was hoping that it would not look like this.  When people were talking room conversions in the main lodge it gave me hope that the wilderness would remain.


----------



## mvndvm

More information on this link:

http://www.disboards.com/threads/plans-for-wl-cabins-found.3410593/

Curious as to how they are going to incorporate those of us with points into their new plans.


----------



## ottawagreg

Notice the heavy line thru the DVC building.  Creates separation from the lake side and what is left of the wilderness.  Would be be wrong to assume the this creates new class of room on points cost.  Lake view vs. standard view.  It stands to reason that it would as the upper floors (3-4-5) will now be able to see the water.  The area will be a new pool?  Red is what restroom and pool side bar with drinks and snacks?  I don't know what the green is.  A restaurant or more 1 & 2 bedroom villas perhaps?


----------



## twinklebug

Okay, we need more details! Could someone go raid the developer's office for us and post their graphics made looking at this from ground level?


----------



## ottawagreg

I am going to take the PDF file to my office and print a set on 36X24 paper.  I do BIM in 3D cad programs  whatever is detailed on the prints I will be able to see and understand the drawings.


----------



## ottawaviki

Greg is bringing home CAD drawings of the VWL project. Better clean off the dining room table and gather up the highlighters. I know what we will be doing this afternoon. I am not happy with what I am seeing so far.


----------



## ottawagreg

the cabin foot print is approx 22 ft x 40 ft
the building highlighted green is labeled as a restaurant.  it seems as if there will be some sort of deck facing the water and perhaps a patio area behind towards the existing trout pass bar area
the blue highlight is definitely a pool with steps from two directions for pool entry
hot tub is toward existing lodge building away from new pool 
the building to the right of the pool in diagram, highlighted red is pool mechanical building
I don't see any labels for the other building in red.  seem like it would be snacks and drinks.
the area that separates the new pool from the the cabins will have "wetlands" with what I suppose is some sort foot bridges joining the two areas.
also there is a new walkway that crosses over from existing concrete walk by lodge.  it will pass in front of existing villas and circle around to the water it the end of cabin construction to join up with the existing wilderness trail.

Looks like we need to spend a lot of time at our resort on this summer trip.  It won't look same by Christmas.

The good news is they probably won't bother putting up fence around hidden springs pool!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

ottawagreg said:


> Notice the heavy line thru the DVC building.  Creates separation from the lake side and what is left of the wilderness.  Would be be wrong to assume the this creates new class of room on points cost.  Lake view vs. standard view.  It stands to reason that it would as the upper floors (3-4-5) will now be able to see the water.  The area will be a new pool?  Red is what restroom and pool side bar with drinks and snacks?  I don't know what the green is.  A restaurant or more 1 & 2 bedroom villas perhaps?



Yea, the villas on the lake side of the building will definitely have a lake view now!  I'm betting the "green" area is a restaurant.  Keep in mind that because this is the SFWMD permit, nothing mentions conversion of any of the lodge rooms since it's an existing structure.  All we have thus far on that is speculation from the construction permits filed with Orange County.


----------



## twinklebug

The beach is gone.


----------



## ottawagreg

twinklebug said:


> The beach is gone.


yep.  we have never taken the time to watch a movie on the beach and eat smores..... we should make a "bucket" list for this trip.  very sad


----------



## DVC Mike

Here's a closer look at the new pool and restaurant.

http://i235.*************************************NewVWLCUDM_1.png


----------



## bonrea

I cannot express the sadness that is in my heart that the beach will be gone and I FEER the true charm and true Wilderness feel will disappear when they build these...  these...   things!!!
What will this do for our current point charts.  Will it send the points per night for the current rooms over the top?  Say it isn't so!!!!


----------



## DVC Mike

ottawagreg said:


> the cabin foot print is approx 22 ft x 40 ft



This gives an idea of the possible size of the cabins:

http://i235.*************************************CabinSizeDM_1.png


----------



## DVC Mike

The exterior dimensions would imply 1750 - 1810 sq feet - which is larger than the Polynesian bungalows, but smaller than a Grand Villa.


----------



## jimmytammy

I am feeling really sad right now.  I so hope this gets canned, but I also have to think they are doing something that will hopefully enhance the Lodge experience rather than diminish it.  The Poly refurb turned out IMO not a bust.  I am hoping same is true.  I just watched the American Flag going down from the WL from the walkway at BLT.


----------



## DVC Mike

So, will these additions change the name of the DVC resort at the Wilderness Lodge, or will they just keep the current name?

http://i235.*************************************DVCLogos/VWL.png

Or perhaps come up with a new name?

http://i235.*************************************DVCLogos/WLVC.png

http://i235.*************************************DVCLogos/VCWL.png


----------



## jimmytammy

As promised, here they *finally* are, please give a round of applause to my lovely bride of 25 yrs. for helping her tech challenged hubby













The whole reason I went and sweated it out at the Star Wars parade, to see Emperor Palpatine.  He was the one who started the whole thing, dontchaknow


----------



## jimmytammy

Julie made a pleasant surprise visit as we were finishing up a quick meal at 50s(we got lucky, snagged 3 seats and got served Pot Roast, piping hot, in 5 minutes)



Spicy Hotdog with Pineapple Chutney at F&G Fest


----------



## jimmytammy

Star Wars Fireworks Meet





R to L sechem32(Liz), wfc4life(Will), Capt.D(Casey), TammyNC(Tammy), Gordon(Mr. KAT4DISNEY), KAT4DISNEY(Kathy), horselover(Julie), and jimmytammy(Jimmy)


----------



## jimmytammy

Now on to more serious business, who is with me on a sit in at VWL/WL??  I am just a boat ride away as I write this, in fact, can hear the horns from here, anyone want to join the revolution, United We Stand, Divided We Fall!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Anniv. Celebration!!Enjoying a little down time at the studios



Groupie meet at TOTWL
R to L (Ryan and Dana)Corinne's DS and DH, Corinne, jimmytammy, Capt.D(Casey), TammyNC, sechem32(Liz) and wfc4life(Will)


----------



## ottawagreg

DVC Mike said:


> This gives an idea of the possible size of the cabins:
> 
> http://i235.*************************************CabinSizeDM_1.png


Thank you. You are absolutely correct. Approx 32 x 60.  I was rushing to leave the house for family picnic. Did not pay close enough attention. I'm still pretty sad to know the reclusive location will be gone soon.


----------



## DVC Mike

Here is a look at the area to be developed.


http://i235.*************************************VWLPreOverlayDM.jpg


Here is the same with the plans overlaid.

http://i235.*************************************VWLOverlayDM.jpg


----------



## Granny

This is a repeat post from the VWL expansion thread on DVC Mousellaneous*....

DVC Mike*...those graphics are phenomenal! Thanks for taking the time to make them, as well as posting them on multiple threads on this topic. Nothing lays out the impact to the current resort as well as those graphics. 

I guess I can see Disney's perspective on maximizing returns on a particular property. And I do think that adding the bungalows (and the additional amenities) to WL/VWL will help elevate that resort to a similar status to other Deluxe resorts.

Makes me wonder if they'll put bungalows at AKV and get rid of the animals. After all, it seems that it's all about the bungalows these days.


----------



## wildernessDad

Enjoy your view of the EWP while it lasts.


----------



## wildernessDad

Granny said:


> This is a repeat post from the VWL expansion thread on DVC Mousellaneous*....
> 
> DVC Mike*...those graphics are phenomenal! Thanks for taking the time to make them, as well as posting them on multiple threads on this topic. Nothing lays out the impact to the current resort as well as those graphics.
> 
> I guess I can see Disney's perspective on maximizing returns on a particular property. And I do think that adding the bungalows (and the additional amenities) to WL/VWL will help elevate that resort to a similar status to other Deluxe resorts.
> 
> Makes me wonder if they'll put bungalows at AKV and get rid of the animals. After all, it seems that it's all about the bungalows these days.



They are fixated on bungalows, aren't they?


----------



## sleepydog25

I'm generally not one to immediately jump to conclusions, but the decisions DVC has been making the past couple of years have not thrilled me, which leads me to believe I will not like what they're doing to WL/VWL.  I specifically love the resort because of its individuality, its serenity, its intimacy.  These plans shout homogeneity, loudness, crowding.  For me, the Poly bungalows are an overreach, not a "plus-up."  These supposed cabins at VWL are the same to me:  a grab for money.  Further, given the long build time at Poly, I can see the whole of WL being eyefuls of construction walls, earfuls of construction noise, and armloads of lost memories.  I don't hold out much hope for this new build engendering much love from me as they will remove much of what I hold dear about WL, and in its stead, they'll build rooms that I can't afford.  Sad news, indeed.


----------



## digiMom

I rented points to stay at VWL last summer and absolutely fell in love with it. I think the hidden springs pool became my favorite pool ever anywhere. I liked the feel of the pool surrounded by pine trees away from the hustle and bustle. We were thinking of going back summer 2016, and now just not sure. Scared to see either the construction or the results depending on the time frame. I can only imagine how you guys feel as owners. Even if it is nice, it will definitely be different. And more confusing with cabins at both the lodge and fort...


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> I'm generally not one to immediately jump to conclusions, but the decisions DVC has been making the past couple of years have not thrilled me, which leads me to believe I will not like what they're doing to WL/VWL.  I specifically love the resort because of its individuality, its serenity, its intimacy.  These plans shout homogeneity, loudness, crowding.  For me, the Poly bungalows are an overreach, not a "plus-up."  These supposed cabins at VWL are the same to me:  a grab for money.  Further, given the long build time at Poly, I can see the whole of WL being eyefuls of construction walls, earfuls of construction noise, and armloads of lost memories.  I don't hold out much hope for this new build engendering much love from me as they will remove much of what I hold dear about WL, and in its stead, they'll build rooms that I can't afford.  Sad news, indeed.



^ What he said ^

Up to this point I've been all for DVC, not much bad to say about it, but quite frankly I don't like change and when it's to a place I consider to already be perfect it stands to reason that the only place to go from here is down.  I saw them rip the heart out of the poly's lobby, block the tranquil views with structures that just don't scream poly and tick off many of those who once adored the poly all for a few dollars. I'm scared for what they could do to WL and VWL.

RC holds so many great memories that seeing it sit there in its current state is a heart ache. My hopes were that they'd take the scum filled River country area, and fix it up into the new DVC, not change WL.


----------



## ottawagreg

I'm still in the denial phase.  My anger will probably percolate to the surface later in the week.  I had things set up in the number of points and two UY contracts to go twice per year and stay on average eight nights per trip.  If the price in points rises and I have to buy more points to maintain status quo, or stay fewer nights with the points I have, well resentment will build.  Then there is the change of the look and feel of the Villas.  I suppose it would selfish and ungrateful to complain about the facility once the transformation is complete.  However, it won't feel like our second home as much.

Does anyone have any sense of how long the construction would last?  24 months maybe?  We are booked for Christmas week this year.  I assume they will be in full swing by then.  We arrive on June 7 for the summer trip, and I suspect we will hear chains saws each day while we take our final swims in Hidden Springs.  The anger just started to percolate!


----------



## Corinne

*Jimmy-*great photos!!

I am trying to digest all of the info regarding the WL....as I said to the guide at the Beach Club the other day, I feel like DVC needs to slow down.  His response was quoting the number of DVC members.  Obviously, they aren't going to stop anytime soon. 

DH and I will be celebrating our 30th anniversary in September, and I initially thought we may return to our honeymoon spot (Aruba), but now thinking about booking a club level room at WL.


----------



## sleepydog25

Okay, I've had a night's sleep to rethink my position. . .and I still don't like it one bit.  There is an outside chance DVC could do this project right, keep the lovely thematic elements that make WL special, keep the construction footprint small, and make sure they landscape well to preserve the wilderness aspect of the resort.  I'd say that's about 100 to 1 odds, however.  Maddeningly, we won't know anything for another couple of years if Poly is any guide.  We'll be there in February so will report what we see then, though I suspect it will all be behind walls.  If these plans come through, I will mourn losing the beach.  It's where *Luv *and I first met. . .


----------



## Lakegirl

I just sent down my payment on 210 points resale at VWL.  Now I'm really worried, Especially if the point structure changes.  Can anyone explain that?  I thought points could vary from time of year but that they could not increase our total points?  I noticed somebody had said he was worried about it costing more points?  Can they do that?


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> . . . . who is with me on a sit in at VWL/WL??  . . . . .  anyone want to join the revolution, United We Stand, Divided We Fall!!



OK Jimmy, but DiznyDi & I want to sit under the walkway to the Villas, no more "under the bushes" at this age.

Wow - what a rush of feelings all the hub-bub about the proposed additions to out beloved Lodge; both mine and all those posting them!  I can't agree more with the expressed feeling here on the thread, and I, too, want to post my feelings of disappointment in losing what I equate to the intimacy of the Lodge.  If there was one place in The World you could count on feeling "at Home", it was in the lobby of the Villas - never more than a few, some sitting quietly in a corner, some walking thru, but always close, private, intimate, and welcoming.  I so hope that is not lost with the addition of all those "new guys" buying in for the new excitement DVC will sell to those looking to gain a hold on additional resources and entertainment values such facilities will offer.  How we love the quiet long off boat horns in the morning sitting on the balcony, the birds flying around in the trees, the quiet excitement those things offer as a new day unfolds.

I better quit now before I tear my clothes and rub dirt on my face, 'cause I could roll around the ground spewing these types of lamentations all morning.  I'll just let it be said that I have a better reason to wear all of my Grumpy shirts at the Lodge from now on . . .


----------



## Dizny Dad

Lakegirl said:


> . . . . . . I thought points could vary from time of year but that they could not increase our total points?  I noticed somebody had said he was worried about it costing more points?  Can they do that?



I am no expert or authority on this subject, but just throwing in my two cents for conversation value . . for sure they must maintain the total points offered for the year, with seasonal changes as mentioned, for the contracts WE signed.  But how they reform such things in the future, in conjunction with Florida real estate/time share laws is another issue.  They may indeed offer new contracts with extensions, similar to Old Key West, to existing owners, but they can't force you to accept.  I can't imagine having a dual point system for those of us that don't take the extension contract.  So many questions, so many options for DVC to exercise.  I'm sure someone on the thread can expound of this subject with a good knowledge base of what can happen.


----------



## wildernessDad

I'm going to venture a guess, and it's only a guess, concerning future points structure after this modification occurs.  My guess is that studio, 1bedroom and 2 bedroom villas will have the same points structure, even for any equivalent newly-built villas in the main lodge.  The Bungalows and any grand villas which may be built will be priced differently points wise.  If they build different types of villas in the main lodge, then I think they'll price those differently points wise.  I'm just guessing.  This sort of thing has never been done before by DVC, so there is nothing we can go back to as a reference.


----------



## tea pot

Hello Groupies 
Missing all of you and missing being on the boards 
I'm trying to get back on a regular basis.
 So I have just been reading the last few pages
and Oh No!!! I wish I didn't know about this new expansion !!!!!
Not The Little Spring Pool !!! 
I love that pool and I can't agree with D Dad more 
How can they close a pool when they are increasing occupancy 
it just doesn't make sense. 
Someone tell me please that these plans can change


----------



## disneynutz

Disney and other timeshare companies are very active working to change Florida timeshare laws to allow additional profit opportunity. As time goes on others are realizing that the executives at Disney are all about making money first and guest experience second. Expensive bungalows or cabins allows Disney to sell millions of dollars in points but the reality is that doing so is going to create problems because most PVB and VWL owners can't afford to stay in the bungalows or cabins. That means that the competition for the other rooms at 11 months is going to really increase.

 Bill


----------



## jimmytammy

Dad, we can camp out under the walkway, it will be dry under there, no more bushes for me either

We are a passionate group for sure.  I am so close right now to seeing what remains of the trees, and the glory of the Lodge every time I go along the walkway from BLT, to the Contemporary, and I feel myself tearing up the last few days.  We cant fight DVC on this one, but we can sure remain vigilant in letting them know our concerns for keeping the serenity of the Lodge and Villas intact.  Its the drawing card.  So, moving forward, I will take time to send in a email and letter to DVC execs. and express my personal concerns.  Its not too late for this, ground has not been broken.  

Addressing pts. changes, like WD says, I agree, not much chance seeing a change for us current owners in our normal current status.


----------



## sleepydog25

tea pot said:


> Hello Groupies
> Missing all of you and missing being on the boards
> I'm trying to get back on a regular basis.
> So I have just been reading the last few pages
> and Oh No!!! I wish I didn't know about this new expansion !!!!!
> Not The Little Spring Pool !!!
> I love that pool and I can't agree with D Dad more
> How can they close a pool when they are increasing occupancy
> it just doesn't make sense.
> Someone tell me please that these plans can change


If the current plans provided in color by DVC Mike are correct, there will still be a pool.  Whether that remains like "Little Springs" remains to be seen.  I appreciate all the other comments if for no other reason than commiseration purposes.  I do believe after this new build, if again it goes forward as proposed, will make it difficult to get into VWL at 11 months during the already tough-to-get times, most especially the holidays.  As I told* Luv*, I've been struggling with the sometimes incomprehensible (except in terms of money for Disney which is THE primary language spoken) decisions on the part of DVC the past couple of years, and if this plan winds up ruining my love for the Lodge and makes getting an 11-month reservation the equivalent of shooting craps in the alley, I will sell without blinking an eye.  It's not a threat as my dollars or way too small to make a difference, just a statement that I can walk away, albeit sadly.

P.S.  I hope I'm proven wrong.


----------



## twinklebug

If they could add a new pool in addition to hidden springs and not rip out HS and make a bigger, more commercial one I'd be a touch more content with the designs. I love that the current HS pool feels hidden. It has been decades since I was okay with parading my tukas across a pool deck before being able to hide under the waters, and hidden springs feels private, we're not on display. With the new pool configuration we will loose that simply due to its size.

I still would love to see the ground level drawings of what is in store though. Will it have a waterfall? Will it keep the bubbling aspect? (which is nice as I am positive that feature keeps the little ones out of the hot tub as they're there just for the bubbles.) In some ways I'm excited to see what they do. Like the rest of you though, I fear them messing up perfection.

I think what we need here is a private Groupie meet with the architechts, landscapers, designers and whomever else will have a hand in this.... have them sell us on this idea, with all the graphics, and a free 4 night stay in the cabins, when they're ready


----------



## horselover

DVC Mike said:


> Here is a look at the area to be developed.
> 
> 
> http://i235.*************************************VWLPreOverlayDM.jpg
> 
> 
> Here is the same with the plans overlaid.
> 
> http://i235.*************************************VWLOverlayDM.jpg





sleepydog25 said:


> I'm generally not one to immediately jump to conclusions, but the decisions DVC has been making the past couple of years have not thrilled me, which leads me to believe I will not like what they're doing to WL/VWL.  I specifically love the resort because of its individuality, its serenity, its intimacy.  These plans shout homogeneity, loudness, crowding.  For me, the Poly bungalows are an overreach, not a "plus-up."  These supposed cabins at VWL are the same to me:  a grab for money.  Further, given the long build time at Poly, I can see the whole of WL being eyefuls of construction walls, earfuls of construction noise, and armloads of lost memories.  I don't hold out much hope for this new build engendering much love from me as they will remove much of what I hold dear about WL, and in its stead, they'll build rooms that I can't afford.  Sad news, indeed.





jimmytammy said:


> Dad, we can camp out under the walkway, it will be dry under there, no more bushes for me either
> 
> We are a passionate group for sure.  I am so close right now to seeing what remains of the trees, and the glory of the Lodge every time I go along the walkway from BLT, to the Contemporary, and I feel myself tearing up the last few days.  We cant fight DVC on this one, but we can sure remain vigilant in letting them know our concerns for keeping the serenity of the Lodge and Villas intact.  Its the drawing card.  So, moving forward, I will take time to send in a email and letter to DVC execs. and express my personal concerns.  Its not too late for this, ground has not been broken.
> 
> Addressing pts. changes, like WD says, I agree, not much chance seeing a change for us current owners in our normal current status.



I'm just back from a great trip to WDW & wow did this just kill post trip happiness.  I heard about this while I was down there but seeing Mike's graphic makes it so much easier to comprehend the scope of the project.  I was sad thinking the nature path would be gone but this blows my mind.  I am completely crushed & heart broken.       I can go one better than you JT & say I actually have tears running out of my eyes looking at this.     They're taking everything that makes the lodge so special, peaceful & unique & killing it to make a buck.   I don't care how nice the cabins will end up being.  Just look at all that beautiful land they're about to destroy!        All those beautiful trees.  All the habitat for so many creatures.      No more beach.         The best quiet pool on property gone.   WL has always been the place that soothes my soul as soon as I walk in the door.  This does not look very soothing.       And as others have mentioned what about the demand at 11 mos?  I'm betting those cabins will have similar point costs like the PVB bungalows.  Not good for existing owners.  

I'm going to be emailing DVC too Jimmy.  I have no doubt my thoughts will fall on deaf ears but that doesn't mean I shouldn't make my concerns known.  Do we know when construction is scheduled to start?  I'm thinking we will not be doing Christmas at the Lodge in 2016.       I'm wondering if this year's trip will be affected as well?  I haven't purchased our airfare down yet.  Maybe I should be reconsidering our trip now.


----------



## Granny

I think those of us who developed an emotional attachment to WL/VWL are understandably upset about these potential changes.  The scope of the proposed changes would seem to eliminate the intimacy and coziness of WL and VWL.  And potentially make it harder for us to book Christmas season reservations.

However...

I've decided that my "mourning period" is officially over.  I gave myself a couple of days of anger and disappointment.  But I just can't spend a year or two worrying about what Disney has planned for our beloved Lodge and VWL.  We are looking forward to our September trip, glad more now than ever that we booked at VWL.   I think we will try to book at VWL every trip until we know what is going to happen.

I know that everyone here has a good outlook on life and will keep this in perspective.  Yes, it's good to vent and share feelings...after all this is the place that brought us all together.  And I know that posting on this thread among friends doesn't mean that a person is blowing this out of proportion to their life.  I agree with *Jimmy* that some communication from us might help, though my guess is that Disney will deny the entire project until they are ready to sell.  

I guess I just can't get too worked up about Disney and the direction they are going.  As *Sleepy* says, if we don't like it we can just sell.  Or stay at another resort that we still like.


----------



## wildernessDad

I am reserving having opinions on this issue until I have some questions answered.

1.  Will there be a beach area or equivalent where those who stay at Wilderness Lodge / VWL, and who are not staying in a Bungalow, can go to relax as before and view the Electrical Water Pageant?
2.  Will the geyser still exist?
3.  Will the wilderness theme be maintained in the area of the Bungalows?  How can it be?
4.  Will the peace and tranquility that Wilderness Lodge provides be preserved?
5.  Will the main lodge area / lobby area be redesigned / redecorated like it was at the Polynesian?  (Oh, I hope not.)

Right now, I am afraid.  I am afraid that the Wilderness Lodge / Villas that I know and love will loose its peace, tranquility and character.  I just hope that doesn't happen.


----------



## PetePanMan

hope it is not like the mid-point burnt down trees part of Kali River Rapids when I arrive in Dec.


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> I'm betting those cabins will have similar point costs like the PVB bungalows.  Not good for existing owners.
> 
> I'm going to be emailing DVC too Jimmy.  I have no doubt my thoughts will fall on deaf ears but that doesn't mean I shouldn't make my concerns known. * Do we know when construction is scheduled to start?*  I'm thinking we will not be doing Christmas at the Lodge in 2016.       I'm wondering if this year's trip will be affected as well?  I haven't purchased our airfare down yet.  Maybe I should be reconsidering our trip now.


Agree with the point costs on the cabins.  As for construction date, I've heard this September to commence and ending sometime in 2017.  Truthfully, this is speculation but that would fit the same pattern and long-term construction time frame still going on at Poly.  As *Granny *alludes, this is a first world problem to be sure, and while I'm not so sanguine about me calming down anytime in the next week, I'm sure as time passes, I'll deal with it more maturely. . .'cause that is so me.


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> Agree with the point costs on the cabins.  As for construction date, I've heard this September to commence and ending sometime in 2017.  Truthfully, this is speculation but that would fit the same pattern and long-term construction time frame still going on at Poly.  As *Granny *alludes, this is a first world problem to be sure, and while I'm not so sanguine about me calming down anytime in the next week, I'm sure as time passes, I'll deal with it more maturely. . .'cause that is so me.



By dealing with it more maturely, do you mean we'll be getting in theme with the cabins and passing the jug of moonshine? Enough of that and I'm sure we won't care what Disney does.





One addition I'd like to see: we still don't know what the second building by the new pool will be. If they add a QS to the pool, it needs rockers... And no bees (a huge issue with the bar at Kidani)


----------



## horselover

twinklebug said:


> By dealing with it more maturely, do you mean we'll be getting in theme with the cabins and passing the jug of moonshine? Enough of that and I'm sure we won't care what Disney does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One addition I'd like to see: we still don't know what the second building by the new pool will be. If they add a QS to the pool, it needs rockers... And no bees (a huge issue with the bar at Kidani)



Pass the moonshine!


----------



## Dizny Dad

twinklebug said:


> . . . .  I love that the current HS pool feels hidden. . . . . .





horselover said:


> . . . . . . The best quiet pool on property gone. . . . . .



The DVC Pool at AK, although designated as a DVC member pool, still has the cruise ship guy pounding the disco tunes all afternoon; no quiet pool there!  Hope that is not what we get!



horselover said:


> Pass the moonshine!



Yeah, we all might need to take a turn . . . chug-a-lug, chug-a-lug; makes you want to holler hi-de-ho; burns your tummy now don'tcha know? chug-a-lug, chug-a-lug . . . . .


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> By dealing with it more maturely, do you mean we'll be getting in theme with the cabins and passing the jug of moonshine? Enough of that and I'm sure we won't care what Disney does.



Now you're talking!!!

















And *Sleepy*, I'm really not all that mature.


----------



## sleepydog25

*Twinks*, I'm with you on the chug-a-lug.  I'm chu--umm--sipping a lovely Pinotage I used to sell in my shop a few years back.  I'm up to moonshine, as well.  I've heard they have such a concoction in these here parts. 

*Granny*, neither am I.  Ask *Luv*.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Too funny Granny!
Jimmy....loved seeing your trip photos! 
DVC Mike, thank you for all the detailed info on the cabin plans for WL/VWL.  I'm not happy about it though......I am trying to imagine it built up like it showed on the map and I'm not liking the vision in my head


----------



## DiznyDi

WOW, Rich told me I needed to come here to find out what all the buzz was about.  What a disappointment! Needless to say I feel the same as all previous views expressed.  No need to re-hash and make my blood boil.  I'm sad....

JT, Corinne, Julie, Liz and Will, Kathy - hope I didn't leave anyone out - so very nice you were able to get together, spend some time and re-new acquaintances.  So sorry we missed you!  I'll have to do better planning next year.  I've enjoyed seeing the photos.  Thanks for taking the time to post the updates.  I'm still trying to figure the picture thing out.

Happy Anniversary JT!  No better place to celebrate than at WDW!


----------



## jimmytammy

Before I start, more pics will be coming soon, tech challenged Jimmy is getting help.

Moonshine...mmmmm, the enterpriser in me is coming out, Moose Moonshine has ring to it

We have a had a great time so far(only fly in the ointment, the WL/VWL news, no ones fault, thanks for the news, just the way it makes me feel).  Had a great time with Will and Liz when we could be with them, great planned groupie meets with Will, Liz, Corinne, horselover and KAT4DISNEY as well as unplanned, sporadic meets, like Julie joining us at 50s lounge(just happened to be a seat beside us), KAT4DISNEY and our FP times being on cue at MK last night, and a chance, luck of the draw meet with cheer4bison as we got off the boat a few minutes ago at Contemporary, and there she was! Love me some groupies, but I bet KAT4DISNEY and her DH think I talk too much(sorry for the excitement folks)

We got up early this AM(which we never do here at WDW)to do the Train Tour.  It was great and highly recommend it!  If you like history and get sentimental when Walt comes to mind, do the tour, if you just like trains, do it, if you dont really care, do it

If I shared this before, sorry.  On jet ski tour we learned that Wishes cost a whopping 235K every night!  To top that off, I was told by a CM who is in management, is a mutual friend of a friend who I wont name, this was off the cuff.  The CM told me that transfer trucks roll in *everyday* at MK loaded with fireworks from Calif. and those are typically the ones used that same night.  They are manufactured in Calif is reason thats where they come from.  So Casey and I had to put this in perspective.  We calculated that at least 6 series of trucks has to be rolling all the time to make this happen.  These folks probably wave at each other passing east to west in those trucks.  Takes 3 days at least to make that trek.  Now thats dedication to detail I am sure they have some in storage for the just in case but that just baffles my mind, makes me again appreciate all the detail, behind the scenes work that goes on to keep guests happy.


----------



## Lakegirl

jimmytammy said:


> Before I start, more pics will be coming soon, tech challenged Jimmy is getting help.
> 
> Moonshine...mmmmm, the enterpriser in me is coming out, Moose Moonshine has ring to it
> 
> We have a had a great time so far(only fly in the ointment, the WL/VWL news, no ones fault, thanks for the news, just the way it makes me feel).  Had a great time with Will and Liz when we could be with them, great planned groupie meets with Will, Liz, Corinne, horselover and KAT4DISNEY as well as unplanned, sporadic meets, like Julie joining us at 50s lounge(just happened to be a seat beside us), KAT4DISNEY and our FP times being on cue at MK last night, and a chance, luck of the draw meet with cheer4bison as we got off the boat a few minutes ago at Contemporary, and there she was! Love me some groupies, but I bet KAT4DISNEY and her DH think I talk too much(sorry for the excitement folks)
> 
> We got up early this AM(which we never do here at WDW)to do the Train Tour.  It was great and highly recommend it!  If you like history and get sentimental when Walt comes to mind, do the tour, if you just like trains, do it, if you dont really care, do it
> 
> If I shared this before, sorry.  On jet ski tour we learned that Wishes cost a whopping 235K every night!  To top that off, I was told by a CM who is in management, is a mutual friend of a friend who I wont name, this was off the cuff.  The CM told me that transfer trucks roll in *everyday* at MK loaded with fireworks from Calif. and those are typically the ones used that same night.  They are manufactured in Calif is reason thats where they come from.  So Casey and I had to put this in perspective.  We calculated that at least 6 series of trucks has to be rolling all the time to make this happen.  These folks probably wave at each other passing east to west in those trucks.  Takes 3 days at least to make that trek.  Now thats dedication to detail I am sure they have some in storage for the just in case but that just baffles my mind, makes me again appreciate all the detail, behind the scenes work that goes on to keep guests happy.


 What is the train tour?


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> Now you're talking!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And *Sleepy*, I'm really not all that mature.



LOL.  oh thank God,  I need some one to commiserate with me as I kick and scream while rolling around on the floor.

Now, I'll totally wear the resistance hat.  first, I guess at my age there are really very few places that I can say without a doubt that I love, like the lodge,
so I get really, really worried when they suggest altering it.  Next, I gotta say the Polynesian redo doesn't actually float my boat.  I know they aren't remodeling the lobby (or I'd really be a roaring alcoholic ) but the poly just seems so generic now.

My concerns echo those of WD.


----------



## DVC Mike

The Disney filing on the Wilderness Lodge has a marking for "View to Fireworks".

Do you really think some cabins might have a view of the nightly fireworks?

Looking at the diagram below, if Disney doesn’t leave many trees in front of some of the cabins, a fireworks view _might_ be possible.

However, the island in front of the cabins, and perhaps the Contemporary Resort might restrict some views.

What do you think?

http://i235.*************************************MK_Fireworks.jpg


----------



## lawsy5

DVC Mike said:


> The Disney filing on the Wilderness Lodge has a marking for "View to Fireworks".
> 
> Do you really think some cabins might have a view of the nightly fireworks?
> 
> Looking at the diagram below, if Disney doesn’t leave many trees in front of some of the cabins, a fireworks view _might_ be possible.



Firstly, Hi everyone! I can't believe it has taken me this long to find this thread but I'm so glad I did! Like minded people finally! Myself and DW stayed at the lodge last Dec and came home DVC members as a consequence! It's just about the closest place I've ever found to my idea of heaven!

To answer your question about the view, I was wondering myself so I put together a very crude virtual reality view using Google Earth so everyone can see the potential views for the cabins, if you want to check it out the link is:






On the plus side you definitely still have the feeling of being in the wilderness with all the trees in close proximity but it doesn't look like there will be any firework watching going on.

I have soooo many questions for all you knowledgable lodge folk but il wait for the cabin histeria to die down a bit first! Lovely to meet you all!


----------



## sleepydog25

lawsy5 said:


> Firstly, Hi everyone! I can't believe it has taken me this long to find this thread but I'm so glad I did! Like minded people finally! Myself and DW stayed at the lodge last Dec and came home DVC members as a consequence! It's just about the closest place I've ever found to my idea of heaven!
> 
> To answer your question about the view, I was wondering myself so I put together a very crude virtual reality view using Google Earth so everyone can see the potential views for the cabins, if you want to check it out the link is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the plus side you definitely still have the feeling of being in the wilderness with all the trees in close proximity but it doesn't look like there will be any firework watching going on.
> 
> I have soooo many questions for all you knowledgable lodge folk but il wait for the cabin histeria to die down a bit first! Lovely to meet you all!


Welcome,* lawsy5*!  (And a welcome to all those who have joined in our commis-, er, conversation regarding the Lodge.  I apologize for not having acknowledged others before, but the shock of the news about the Lodge construction temporarily blinded my good manners.)  We welcome you and your DW (and the others) to the friendliest spot on the DIS.  Here, you will find like minds who share one major commonality--a love of the Lodge--and who have grown to call each other friends.  We are glad all of you found your way here, and we hope you'll join in with stories, questions, pictures, and your own life histories.  If you've not discovered so yet, on Page 1 we keep a list of dates that Groupies will be visiting the World or cruising, and we also keep track of birthdays and anniversaries for those who are brave enough to post such things.  Should you desire to join these lists, please PM me for travel dates and locations; for birthdays and anniversaries,* jimmytammy* is the person to PM.  Again, welcome to the Groupies, one and all!  As we often say, pull up a rocker, grab your favorite libation, and sit a spell (spittoon optional).  Cheers!


----------



## lawsy5

Thanks Sleepy, I'll pm those dates to you now! I know everyone is a little down about the discovery of these plans but I just can't help but think of all the great things that could come out of it, maybe I'm a naive new DVC owner but I can't help but think new development means nice new facilities and more room options for all of us provided they include existing owners in the new rooms in the lodge and the cabins


----------



## twokats

Welcome lawsy5 and the other newbies.  So glad y'all have found us.


----------



## twinklebug

DVC Mike said:


> The Disney filing on the Wilderness Lodge has a marking for "View to Fireworks".
> 
> Do you really think some cabins might have a view of the nightly fireworks?
> 
> Looking at the diagram below, if Disney doesn’t leave many trees in front of some of the cabins, a fireworks view _might_ be possible.
> 
> However, the island in front of the cabins, and perhaps the Contemporary Resort might restrict some views.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> http://i235.*************************************MK_Fireworks.jpg



You don't want to hear my opinion as it's not optimistic at all: I think they're planning on chopping down the trees on that island so they can make those cabins worth more points as fireworks views.


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> You don't want to hear my opinion as it's not optimistic at all: I think they're planning on chopping down the trees on that island so they can make those cabins worth more points as fireworks views.



*twinklebug*...I was going to "like" your post, but then I realized that I really don't like it....I just agree with it!   

*DVC Mike*...again, thanks for the awesome graphics.  They really do help frame the conversation.  I do think that Contemporary/BLT will block some of the views of the fireworks.  I think the eastern bank of bungalows (near the marina) will have a better shot at a decent view but still probably won't equal any of the monorail resorts views. 

Honestly, the fact that we don't see Wishes or anything in any of the parks is part of what we love about WL/VWL.  The seclusion is part of the theming.  If they just want to create theater seating for Wishes, I'm sure they'll find some giddy buyers.  But the Lodge seems to be heading down a path of "me too-ism".  As I said before, if I worked for Disney and my job description said "make more money from DVC" then I'd probably be thinking this is a good idea.

It will certainly be interesting to watch where this goes.  Now please pass that jug of moonshine!


----------



## Granny

lawsy5 said:


> Firstly, Hi everyone! I can't believe it has taken me this long to find this thread but I'm so glad I did! Like minded people finally! Myself and DW stayed at the lodge last Dec and came home DVC members as a consequence! It's just about the closest place I've ever found to my idea of heaven!
> 
> To answer your question about the view, I was wondering myself so I put together a very crude virtual reality view using Google Earth so everyone can see the potential views for the cabins, if you want to check it out the link is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the plus side you definitely still have the feeling of being in the wilderness with all the trees in close proximity but it doesn't look like there will be any firework watching going on.
> 
> I have soooo many questions for all you knowledgable lodge folk but il wait for the cabin histeria to die down a bit first! Lovely to meet you all!




WELCOME to the VWL Groupies thread, *lawsy5*!   I think that what you like about WL/VWL you will also like about this thread...it is a peaceful haven in the craziness of the DISBoards.  

Your "crude" video graphic is really impressive!  And just makes me more homesick for VWL than I already was!  Thanks for sharing it with us.

Lastly, don't wait for the hubbub to die down...if you've got questions then go ahead and ask them.  I think you'll find us more than happy to share opinions and tips about our favorite place.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*WELCOME lawsy5!*  

Love of the Lodge is all you need to fit right in!  Pull up a bush and be comfortable (sorry, you'll catch up soon enough!)




jimmytammy said:


> . . . . . Moonshine...mmmmm, the enterpriser in me is coming out, Moose Moonshine has ring to it  . . . . . . . . We got up early this AM(which we never do here at WDW)to do the Train Tour.  It was great and highly recommend it! . . . . . . . . .



Think they'll sell _Mooseshine_ in the Mercantile once the additions are in place; we may need it. 

And, WOW, the _Steam Train Tour_ - great tour!  A little long toward the end with so much history (probably depends on which conductor leads the tour), but a tour not to miss!  Steaming the train and pictures in the engineer's cab is a great memory for us!

As to being able to see the Fireworks - seeing them over the trees and through the buildings is just as valid as having a _Lake View_ room at The Lodge.


----------



## jimmytammy

Lakegirl said:


> What is the train tour?


As Dad mentioned, it is a tour of the Steam Trains in MK, starts before park opening, lasts 3 hours and takes you on a guided tour behind the scenes plus onstage, fills in gaps with history of how WDW acquired them, process they go through each day to get them running, explains a steam engine, and finishes off with how Walts love of trains led to Disneyland and WDW.  Very good IMO, DVCers get discount, and I will def. do again someday!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies lawsy5!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Anyone eaten the appetizers recently at Territory Lounge?  We are thinking going over tonight, takes some pics around "home" and get into TL to try these.  Menu looks really appealing, but we would have eaten at San Angel around 3 so may order 2 apps. Any recommendations?  BLT Flatbread is off since we can get that at TOTWL


----------



## LauraLea

jimmytammy said:


> Anyone eaten the appetizers recently at Territory Lounge?  We are thinking going over tonight, takes some pics around "home" and get into TL to try these.  Menu looks really appealing, but we would have eaten at San Angel around 3 so may order 2 apps. Any recommendations?  BLT Flatbread is off since we can get that at TOTWL



We were there last week, 4 adults.  We ordered the nachos, chicken wings and the flatbread.  Nachos and wings were fabulous, flatbread was great, but not as good as the other 2.  TL has the best appetizers of all lounges, and we have been to them all.


----------



## Dizny Dad

If you like mushroom soup, the Portobello Soup from the Artist Point is available in the lounge!  It is very delicious and has a small dash of chive oil & Portobello mushroom pieces on top.  Mmmmmmmmmm!  We have not been to the Artist Point restaurant since we discovered that you can order the soup in the TL and spend a lot less money.


----------



## Lakegirl

jimmytammy said:


> As Dad mentioned, it is a tour of the Steam Trains in MK, starts before park opening, lasts 3 hours and takes you on a guided tour behind the scenes plus onstage, fills in gaps with history of how WDW acquired them, process they go through each day to get them running, explains a steam engine, and finishes off with how Walts love of trains led to Disneyland and WDW.  Very good IMO, DVCers get discount, and I will def. do again someday!


 Sounds great!! Will have to do on kids free trip in about 8 years! Thanks for the info!


----------



## lawsy5

Bless you all! Thank you for all the kind welcomes everyone, I love it here already!


----------



## ottawagreg

Well all this talk of passing jugs of moonshine and pictures of drunken moose on their back swigging booze, coupled with my anger and depression from last weekend was too much for me to handle.  I went to the bar and drank last night.  there goes almost seven years of sobriety, right down the drain.  

Bartender!! Another round over here!


----------



## Corinne

LauraLea said:


> We were there last week, 4 adults.  We ordered the nachos, chicken wings and the flatbread.  Nachos and wings were fabulous, flatbread was great, but not as good as the other 2.  TL has the best appetizers of all lounges, and we have been to them all.



Jimmy -- we had the chicken wings in December and they were very good.  It was our first time there, we watched the Pats game. We really enjoyed it, and our server was fantastic!


----------



## jimmytammy

Greg, you get right back on that wagon, your sobriety is well worth more than our little fits of tantrum over the Lodge  We are here for you.

I went to the Lodge tonight, did a little digging to no avail.  The DVC guy didnt fill me in much until I showed him DVC Mikes pics, then he let me know that he did know a little, based on what his DW showed him last week.  He said he knew as much as we do, and when called into a meeting, thats when he would know more.  Also said that we DISers tend to know about as much and almost as soon as they know.  He went on to say knowing an Imagineer, they have been known to decide on something, change, decide again, change and decide once more.  So until we see ground breaking, dont panic. 

 I for one am still sending in my letter of disapproval!!


----------



## beer dave

So the question is pertaining to the renovations--  Are the existing rooms in the lodge (non DVC rooms) all studios?  I would assume so--- in which case, there is a good chance that if they are converted to DVC, they will remain studios, as they did at the Poly.  This will leave a similar addition as what was done there, which will greatly increase the demand for one and two bedroom units.  I hope they do a conversion like AKV, but don't hold much hope.  I wonder if the new restaurant will also house a club level lounge for the cabin occupants.... something that may have been missed at the Poly......


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> Greg, you get right back on that wagon, your sobriety is well worth more than our little fits of tantrum over the Lodge  We are here for you.. . . . . .



Indeed we are, Greg, but be careful here . . . Going cold turkey could cause other issues, so go slow . . . a few sips of _Mooshine_ a day may just be what is needed, at least until the construction is completed.


----------



## Dizny Dad

So the news is out, Disney has banned selfie-sticks.  Gee, who would have thought holding those things outside of any ride constituted a violation of the "keep all hands and feet inside of the car" rule.


----------



## eliza61

ottawagreg said:


> Well all this talk of passing jugs of moonshine and pictures of drunken moose on their back swigging booze, coupled with my anger and depression from last weekend was too much for me to handle.  I went to the bar and drank last night.  *there goes almost seven years of sobriety, right down the drain.  *
> 
> Bartender!! Another round over here!




Nope, no "down the drain".  the great thing about being a "groupie" greg is that we are all "young" enough to love Disney and "*old" *enough to have made enough mistakes to fill space ship earth.  
Besides you know the funny thing about that ole proverbial "wagon", it's made of heavy duty timber, sort of like our lodge so no matter how many times we fall off, it weathers the storms and sets the breaks while we climb right back on.


----------



## ottawagreg

Thanks for your concern everyone.  I wouldn't give up sobriety over something like that.  The Lord always helps me whenever things get too bad.
I have to poke fun at myself, as it helps me stay humble.  Besides my wife would end up with the house and the DVC contracts and I would have nowhere to sleep.  I must confess though, that the mouse on his back still trying to drink did bring back some unpleasant memories.  Some of us just don't know when to stop!

I went on-line the other day to some of the resale websites and there are very few VWL contract offers.  I also receive email from the Timeshare Store at least weekly, some time twice each week.  They list new offers for each resort in the email.  I watch the mail to keep my finger on pulse of resale prices in order to see if there is movement up or down in secondary market.  The last two emails had nothing new listed for the Lodge.  Also, on the "other site" there was a very long thread debating where all of this might be going.  One DVC resort or two at WL, will they refurb the main building or not, some cabins are CRO or none at all, contract extensions and at what price.  It went on for a long time.  The general consensus for all was the price on VWL contracts is going to go up.  So I guess that is good if one did elect to bail out later on.

Viki was up last night planning our calendar as we prepare to leave.  School ending and final exams, graduation parties and packing.  It is a very busy time for us leading up to vacation.  We are going to try to enjoy everything and make the most our our time at the best resort on the property.  The rest of all this will sort itself out in good time I suppose.


----------



## jimmytammy

I wll let the pictures do the talking



Watching Dream Along With Mickey with
L to R Alan(AnnieTs DH), AnnieT, TammyNC, Capt. D, wfc4life and sechem32



AnnieT enjoying her BDay cake at The Wave


----------



## jimmytammy

Greg, so glad you are still fighting the good fight.  We are family here, you always have us too turn to.  Praying for your continued success in this realm of your life.  He is way bigger than any of our problems, keep leaning on Him.

And I will share more pics








This shot of WL taken from walkway between BLT and Contemp, notice just before American Flag being removed for day

Great shot of Will n Liz, we had just been "Chriscoed" as we call it.  They had secretly purchased The Whitesells some Dole Whips and Floats



Ghiradelli, nuff said




Plaza Ice Cream, nuff said


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY and her DH Gordon



Via Napoli




Met up with Jill(cheer4bison)by sheer luck after getting off boat from WL at BLT. 

Also, by sheer luck, we ran into rusafee1183 yesterday at Epcot.  She was celebrating with her sis who turned 21 yesterday.  Told her to be sure and visit back here, we would love to see her!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hi!  We are back home after a very nice trip!  Well, except for DH breaking a toe!!  It was especially nice to get a chance to visit _two_ times with Tammy, Jimmy and Casey and to meet Wil, Liz and Julie at the SWW fireworks!  Always so much fun to get together!!!





We were starting to think we weren't supposed to leave Orlando - had our flight delayed so long that we couldn't make our connection so we were rebooked the next morning and I was able to get another night at Jambo although we moved from Concierge to a Value room but still had our concierge level access so it was almost like we hadn't moved at all.  Then yesterday morning our plane was a little late coming in and then a door was broken but we finally took off and had enough time to connect in Salt Lake thank goodness!  As we were flying out of Orlando we flew over WDW and I managed to get my phone out and take this shot:


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> ..... but I bet KAT4DISNEY and her DH think I talk too much(sorry for the excitement folks)
> ......



  Not at all Jimmy - that was no different than a quick goodbye to any good Norwegian from MN!!!  It was fun learning about some of the things we have in common beyond a love of the lodge and would have chatted longer if it hadn't meant you all would be sleeping on the train the next morning.  

Mentioning the lodge made me think of all the news that's coming out.  I'm still in a bit of disbelief that Disney would look to change things so drastically at what is such a beautiful resort!


----------



## Corinne

Kathy, awesome photo!!!!!


----------



## Corinne

Wow Jimmy, you had some great groupie meets!!


----------



## deedisneydream97

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hi!  We are back home after a very nice trip!  Well, except for DH breaking a toe!!  It was especially nice to get a chance to visit _two_ times with Tammy, Jimmy and Casey and to meet Wil, Liz and Julie at the SWW fireworks!  Always so much fun to get together!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were starting to think we weren't supposed to leave Orlando - had our flight delayed so long that we couldn't make our connection so we were rebooked the next morning and I was able to get another night at Jambo although we moved from Concierge to a Value room but still had our concierge level access so it was almost like we hadn't moved at all.  Then yesterday morning our plane was a little late coming in and then a door was broken but we finally took off and had enough time to connect in Salt Lake thank goodness!  As we were flying out of Orlando we flew over WDW and I managed to get my phone out and take this shot:


Sorry to intrude...I'm not a VWL groupie (but I do own 50 points)...but I have to ask.  What is SWW fireworks?  We've been DVC members since 1997 and I don't know what that is.  And what an awesome photo from the air!!!  I constantly look out the window during approach and takeoff and can never figure out where Disney is.  Wow....Bay Lake is HUGE.  And am wondering what the Speedway is going to be turned in to.  It is a nice chunk of land.  I can definitely see another resort there.

I don't think the "new" cabins will be quite as awful as the Poly bungalows.  I'm hoping that the people that make these things happen will take into consideration the beauty and peacefulness of this area.  The Poly area is busy busy and noisy noisy.  Great pics Kat.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> Kathy, awesome photo!!!!!



Thanks Corinne!



deedisneydream97 said:


> Sorry to intrude...I'm not a VWL groupie (but I do own 50 points)...but I have to ask.  What is SWW fireworks?  We've been DVC members since 1997 and I don't know what that is.  And what an awesome photo from the air!!!  I constantly look out the window during approach and takeoff and can never figure out where Disney is.  Wow....Bay Lake is HUGE.  And am wondering what the Speedway is going to be turned in to.  It is a nice chunk of land.  I can definitely see another resort there.
> 
> I don't think the "new" cabins will be quite as awful as the Poly bungalows.  I'm hoping that the people that make these things happen will take into consideration the beauty and peacefulness of this area.  The Poly area is busy busy and noisy noisy.  Great pics Kat.



Thanks dee!  The SWW stands for Star Wars Weekend - last year they started doing fireworks during those five weekends in May/June.  It's one of the few times that DHS has fireworks although last summer they had fireworks as part of the Frozen celebration too.

Hmmmm - hadn't thought of a resort as a possibility for the speedway.  I think in the news release about it Disney said it was going to include some transportation changes but that could open up other spots for a resort.  A lake with cabins would be fine over there.   I hope your right on the VWL cabins although I'll still be hoping that they just fall off the planning board in favor of something else.


----------



## deedisneydream97

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thanks dee!  The SWW stands for Star Wars Weekend - last year they started doing fireworks during those five weekends in May/June.  It's one of the few times that DHS has fireworks although last summer they had fireworks as part of the Frozen celebration too.
> 
> Hmmmm - hadn't thought of a resort as a possibility for the speedway.  I think in the news release about it Disney said it was going to include some transportation changes but that could open up other spots for a resort.  A lake with cabins would be fine over there.   I hope your right on the VWL cabins although I'll still be hoping that they just fall off the planning board in favor of something else.



Oooh, thanks for that.  We were there for "May the Fourth be With you"....no fireworks, just some people in costumes.  Although a few years back, I think we were at BoardWalk when the Fourth and Star Wars weekend was one and the same and the noise was crazy!!!

I'm not too familiar with the Lodge area...only stayed there once.  Seems like the old River Country area could use some kind of "life", don't get why they would want to disturb the waterfront at WL.  Maybe they can put those cabins on Discovery Island?  That was once a wonderful place....back in the late 70's and early 80's.  Now it is a scary looking place where big black birds gather.


----------



## twokats

Am so jealous of all your meets Jimmy, plus all y'all getting to WDW.  Even though we have 3 Disney cruises in the works, it looks like it will be Dec of 2016 before Kati and I can make it back to WDW and hopefully the lodge.  So I guess I just have to live vicariously through all your pictures til then, so get the hint????......MORE PICS!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies deedisneydream97!!!!
And you are now officially a groupie, no need to own pts, just a love of the Lodge.  Now watch out for a certain dog who is sleepy, he has been known to sneak in from time to time and ask for a fee to be paid as _dues _in his name.  SneakyDog is more like it


----------



## jimmytammy

Kat, great photo, love it!!  Glad yall made it home safe n sound
Corinne, we did have some great groupie meets, including meeting you folks!
twokats, that is way too long in between WDW trips, just sayin


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi *Lawsy5*~~thanks for the google earth visual & *WELCOME HOME*. I just am hoping the serene ambiance of the WL/VWL is not compromised. 

Sorry this is late!!! Happy Anniversary to JT!!!


----------



## Pirate Granny

Cabins on the island sound wonderful...no pool, no restaurant, just a quiet retreat, kinds like what the tree houses are.  Only problem would be transportation.  In case of an emergency....everyone better be good swimmer, UGH, or maybe not.  I wish they would put the cabins where the old water park was at the campgrounds, or between WLV and the Campgrounds.  We are checking in a week from today.  I will make sure to enjoy the beach area...


----------



## Dizny Dad

deedisneydream97 said:


> Sorry to intrude...I'm not a VWL groupie (but I do own 50 points) . . . . . . . I don't think the "new" cabins will be quite as awful as the Poly bungalows. . . . . .



Welcome deedisneydream97!  All you need to be a groupie is a love for The Lodge!  Great to have you on board; share your thoughts often as we chew through the thoughts of the day and the latest Lodge news.  As to the Poly Bungalows being awful; DiznyDi & I spent an evening with Teapot & Mr. Teapot in a bungalow and found them to be wonderful!  Maybe you are referring to the fact that they take ~140 points/night -pretty awful! 



twokats said:


> . . . . . . . . .  Even though we have 3 Disney cruises in the works, it looks like it will be Dec of 2016 before Kati and I can make it back to WDW and hopefully the lodge.  So I guess I just have to live vicariously through all your pictures til then, so get the hint????......MORE PICS!!



DiznyDi & I send out best to you and Katie!  Looking forward to seeing you both in December of 2016 - we'll be there!


----------



## circhead

Hi all - haven't been on in awhile. 

Just read about the cabins on the waterline at VWL - dear God I hope not, that would ruin that view.

Have booked Dec. 27th to Jan 3 - cannot wait to see home all decked out for Christmas.

IMO the most beautiful sight on property during the holidays - so excited!

I haven't been home since the refurbishment, any advice?


----------



## deedisneydream97

Thanks for the warm welcome.  I DO love the lodge and want to stay there again sometime soon.  When I have enough borrowed and banked points, I am aiming for a few days at Christmas (50 points does not do much....but this resale contract came up in 2011 for $75/point and I jumped on it).

DiznyDad said:  As to the Poly Bungalows being awful; DiznyDi & I spent an evening with Teapot & Mr. Teapot in a bungalow and found them to be wonderful! Maybe you are referring to the fact that they take ~140 points/night -pretty awful! 

I'm sure those bungalows are wonderful on the inside.  I just stayed at a poly lakeview....the bungalows really take away from the view.  They are very distracting to me.  Not in the way if you are on the third floor, though.  I hope they put a lot of thought into what they are going to do at VWL.  I'm taking my mominlaw in the fall, but we are staying off-site.  I really want to take her to the lodge, as it is so spectacular.  Not to mention one of the best restaurants on property is there (Artist Point).


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the groupies deedisneydream97!!!!
> And you are now officially a groupie, no need to own pts, just a love of the Lodge.  Now watch out for a certain dog who is sleepy, he has been known to sneak in from time to time and ask for a fee to be paid as _dues _in his name.  SneakyDog is more like it


I add my welcome, too, *dee*!  I have NO clue about what *JT* speaks. . .but PM me for a special, one-time deal I'm, umm, _we're_ offering for membership in the Groupies (you, too, *Lawsy*).    As the others have stated, truly the only requirement to be a Groupie is a love of the Lodge, even if that love is mostly from afar.  We do keep a Trip listing on page 1 if you're interested (Cruise one, too); just PM me if you wish to be added.  Let *JT* know about birthdays or anniversaries, once again if you're interested.  And, 

I have stated my case re: the new VWL/WL construction plans, so I won't beat the proverbial dead horse.  Just one icon:


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday Maria!!!!!! *
*Hope your day is fabulous!!*


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday MiaSRN62!!!!


----------



## twinklebug

_Happy Birthday MiaSRN62! _


----------



## DiznyDi

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARIA!!*


----------



## Corinne

DH and I are celebrating our 30th anniversary in September and I just scored a WL club level room with the late summer offer!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Maria!!!*


----------



## Granny

_*Happy Birthday Maria !!!*_


----------



## lawsy5

Hey guys, haven't been on for a couple of days. Sorry I hadn't PM'd you yet Sleepy, tbh I haven't figured out how to do that yet! Is the dis like other forums that require you to have made a certain number of posts before PM'ing opens up for you to use? Our next WDW trip is 11/4/15 - 11/19/15 we are staying at the lodge for the last 4 nights (15/11/ - 19/11) in a 1 bed can't wait! It's our first trip as "real" DVC owners and not as renters so we're taking my parents with us to show them how wonderful it is staying on site. As a kid we went to WDW many times but always stayed in a vacation home as my Dad isn't a massive fan of hotels, or crowds of people in general for that matter (Epcot is his favourite because of this!) I'm sure the lodge will convince him otherwise though (or at least I'm praying it does and any construction from these new cabins isn't too invasive!)

Have any of you ever taken a socio-phobe to the lodge before? He's a lovely man really he just likes his own space and peace & quiet, things he should get plenty of at WL. I'm just worried we will end up in a lock off room and crying kids in the attached studio will set him off! If anyone has any ideas or experience in placating people like this I'd much appreciate any suggestions you have!


----------



## lawsy5

Corinne said:


> DH and I are celebrating our 30th anniversary in September and I just scored a WL club level room with the late summer offer!!!



Congrats Corinne! 30 years, what a wonderful way to celebrate. There's more romantic spots at the Lodge and the trails around it than the rest of WDW combined!


----------



## Corinne

lawsy5 said:


> Congrats Corinne! 30 years, what a wonderful way to celebrate. There's more romantic spots at the Lodge and the trails around it than the rest of WDW combined!


Thanks *lawsy5!*


----------



## sleepydog25

We were out and about nearly all day yesterday, so let me add my happiest birthday wishes, albeit belatedly, going out to Maria.  Hope you had a marvelous day!


----------



## sleepydog25

lawsy5 said:


> Hey guys, haven't been on for a couple of days. Sorry I hadn't PM'd you yet Sleepy, tbh I haven't figured out how to do that yet! Is the dis like other forums that require you to have made a certain number of posts before PM'ing opens up for you to use? Our next WDW trip is 11/4/15 - 11/19/15 we are staying at the lodge for the last 4 nights (15/11/ - 19/11) in a 1 bed can't wait! It's our first trip as "real" DVC owners and not as renters so we're taking my parents with us to show them how wonderful it is staying on site. As a kid we went to WDW many times but always stayed in a vacation home as my Dad isn't a massive fan of hotels, or crowds of people in general for that matter (Epcot is his favourite because of this!) I'm sure the lodge will convince him otherwise though (or at least I'm praying it does and any construction from these new cabins isn't too invasive!)
> 
> Have any of you ever taken a socio-phobe to the lodge before? He's a lovely man really he just likes his own space and peace & quiet, things he should get plenty of at WL. I'm just worried we will end up in a lock off room and crying kids in the attached studio will set him off! If anyone has any ideas or experience in placating people like this I'd much appreciate any suggestions you have!


I believe you are correct about the PM issue, that you need a certain number of posts first before you can use that feature.  I should amend my standard comments to include that one needn't wait to PM me--if you have dates needing to be added, you can post on the main thread in the course of our daily discussions.  There is a slight possibility I might miss the updates if I'm just skimming (as I often do prior to going off to work), but I'm usually fairly good about catching such things.  Anyway, I have updated the Trip calendar with the info you've given me.  If you'll let me know where you're staying the first week and a half, I'll complete the entry.


----------



## horselover

Happy weekend groupies!  I've been MIA because it's taken my the week to get over those construction pictures.          Still holding out some hope it won't be as bad as it looks.

Happy belated birthday Maria!          At least I caught you on FB on the actual day.

Missing Disney already even though it is getting to be too hot for me down there.  Super fun trips make you miss it even more.  It was great seeing so many groupie friends.     

DH is back from his trip to CA.  Today was the first time we've seen each other in 12 days.  He had a good time.  He saw a spiny lizard which I guess is kind of a big deal according to the people that ran the expedition.  I'll take their word on it.   

Enjoy the rest of the holiday weekend all!


----------



## Granny

Hope all are enjoying this weekend, and taking some time to remember the reason for the holiday.  

I saw posted somewhere that construction on the WL bungalows could start as early as September?  We have a trip planned for the last half of September at VWL and I was hoping that we could get at least one more trip in before they start the construction and major changes.  

At this point, I'm thinking I may actually request a road side villa so we don't have to watch construction.  Hard to say but it is hard to fathom what VWL will be like when the dust settles.


----------



## benjyt

Good afternoon, everyone.  I haven't had many chances to keep up with the thread.  As I mentioned several weeks back, my mother has been going through significant medical issues.  On May 5th, Mama passed away after a 6 month battle with lung cancer.  She was a great lady, raising my sister and me as a single parent, and we'll miss her terribly - but we were blessed to have her, and will look forward to seeing her again one day.

Over the course of our last day with Mama, I was looking for a small cup in her kitchen to help her drink with a straw.  As I rummaged through her cups and glasses, I noticed something wrapped in plastic - a Wilderness Lodge Resort Mug, brand new, that she must've bought for me on eBay.  She was an amazingly thoughtful person to her kids and grandkids.  It is one of many prized possessions that I will use often to think of her and the love she shared with us.

In the aftermath of her passing, our family has decided to move ahead with our planned WDW vacation in early October, and we're going to do all we can to stay at WL.  I'd like to try renting points again, but have found that the VWL has no 1BR or Studio availability for our vacation days (October 3-9). Could anyone give me any advice on whether we should continue to try to rent points in the hope that there will be a cancellation, or should we book a room at WL - or, find some other options for lodging?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Granny

*benjyt*...So sorry to hear of your Mother's passing.  Prayers going up in support of you and your family at this time of grief.   Great to hear that you have so many wonderful memories of her.

As for the October trip, that is a very busy time for all of DVC since it is the Food & Wine Festival time.  It will be challenging to book almost any DVC resort at that time using points with the possible exceptions of Saratoga Springs Resort or Animal Kingdom Villas.  I think my advice would be to try to book something with cash...hopefully you can find a discount or code out there somewhere.  Best wishes to you in your search for another family trip full of memories.


----------



## ottawagreg

benjyt said:


> Good afternoon, everyone.  I haven't had many chances to keep up with the thread.  As I mentioned several weeks back, my mother has been going through significant medical issues.  On May 5th, Mama passed away after a 6 month battle with lung cancer.  She was a great lady, raising my sister and me as a single parent, and we'll miss her terribly - but we were blessed to have her, and will look forward to seeing her again one day.
> 
> Over the course of our last day with Mama, I was looking for a small cup in her kitchen to help her drink with a straw.  As I rummaged through her cups and glasses, I noticed something wrapped in plastic - a Wilderness Lodge Resort Mug, brand new, that she must've bought for me on eBay.  She was an amazingly thoughtful person to her kids and grandkids.  It is one of many prized possessions that I will use often to think of her and the love she shared with us.
> 
> In the aftermath of her passing, our family has decided to move ahead with our planned WDW vacation in early October, and we're going to do all we can to stay at WL.  I'd like to try renting points again, but have found that the VWL has no 1BR or Studio availability for our vacation days (October 3-9). Could anyone give me any advice on whether we should continue to try to rent points in the hope that there will be a cancellation, or should we book a room at WL - or, find some other options for lodging?  Thanks for your help.




You have my deepest sympathy, and I am very sorry for your loss.  I pray that you will soon have some peace about her passing and that your memories of your mama bring you some happiness.  May your coming trip help you overcome some of your grief.

I know of a woman who has points that she rents quite regularly.  I used her points as a test run before purchasing DVC on resale.  She was very professional and I would trust her with a friend in a transaction renting points.  Also, she is an owner at VWL so you would be able to assist in room requests when checking you in on-line ahead of time.  If you like, I will dig up some old email and share her address with you.  Just ask and I'll get on it.

In regards to availability, I don't know what you can do but get on a wait list.  Otherwise you would have to book a room CRO.  Which isn't bad, but it would two queens in the standard hotel room.  Unless you upgrade to the upper floors.  Something I have always wanted to do, but could never justify parting ways with that many Ben Franklin(s), if you know what I mean.  The courtyard/pool view is wonderful and you'll probably be able to see Bay Lake too.  Beyond that, it is Wilderness Lodge and everyone here is pretty biased about going to another resort.  I am fairly certain that you will love it no matter which building you are in.  WL is the only resort I have stayed at.  Others here can advise you on what the second best resort would be.

I wish you the very best in planning this trip.  God's peace be with you and your family.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

benjyt said:


> Good afternoon, everyone.  I haven't had many chances to keep up with the thread.  As I mentioned several weeks back, my mother has been going through significant medical issues.  On May 5th, Mama passed away after a 6 month battle with lung cancer.  She was a great lady, raising my sister and me as a single parent, and we'll miss her terribly - but we were blessed to have her, and will look forward to seeing her again one day.
> 
> Over the course of our last day with Mama, I was looking for a small cup in her kitchen to help her drink with a straw.  As I rummaged through her cups and glasses, I noticed something wrapped in plastic - a Wilderness Lodge Resort Mug, brand new, that she must've bought for me on eBay.  She was an amazingly thoughtful person to her kids and grandkids.  It is one of many prized possessions that I will use often to think of her and the love she shared with us.
> 
> In the aftermath of her passing, our family has decided to move ahead with our planned WDW vacation in early October, and we're going to do all we can to stay at WL.  I'd like to try renting points again, but have found that the VWL has no 1BR or Studio availability for our vacation days (October 3-9). Could anyone give me any advice on whether we should continue to try to rent points in the hope that there will be a cancellation, or should we book a room at WL - or, find some other options for lodging?  Thanks for your help.



My deepest sympathy to you on the passing of your mother.  

I have to agree with the others that getting VWL in Oct is going to be difficult.  Probably impossible to do via renting points.  The last 3 months of the year are incredibly popular with owners and what was available at 7 months - which wasn't much - was snatched up pretty quickly then.  Your best options are either to rent thru CRO - and I wouldn't be surprised if you could get either WL or VWL that way since it's a different inventory, or to rent points to stay at another location which will likely be SSR or perhaps AKV.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

So while I am hoping that the cabins never happen, if DVC were to step up the game and theme them like the Big Thunder Suite at DLH then I might have to try one.


----------



## Corinne

Sorry for the loss of your beloved mother, benjyt.


----------



## ottawagreg

KAT4DISNEY said:


> So while I am hoping that the cabins never happen, if DVC were to step up the game and theme them like the Big Thunder Suite at DLH then I might have to try one.



WOW!  Stone columns and walls.  I'd be soaking in that tub after golf and Mt. Everest tore up my back.  That is totally excellent.  A real wood burning fireplace too?  Probably too many Ben Franklin(s) again.


----------



## twokats

Benjyt, sympathies to you and yours.  Also, good luck on the planning for October.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks SO MUCH to everyone for the birthday wishes (*Corinne, Jimmytammy, Twinklebug, DiznyDi, Kat4Disney, Granny & Sleepydog*)! You guys put a smile on my face and loved the FB messages too! This has been a great weekend so far......my birthday, anniversary and awesome weather----and I have the 3 day stretch off from work! I am touched that you all remembered me despite the busy holiday weekend with your family and friends and the official kickoff to the SUMMER (my fav season!!!!). 

*Kathy*...that arial view of WDW from the plane is too cool! *Corinne*.....30 years! How wonderful you got a club level room! I must say, that Big Thunder sweet is fantastic. Love the tub! 

*Benjyt*....my sincere condolences on your loss. May you hold the love you shared together close in heart.


----------



## jimmytammy

*benjyt*
I am so sorry for your loss.  We will pray for you in the coming days that peace will be with you and the memories will make you smile.

I agree with others here on VWL.  Your best bet for snagging anything at this time for Oct. will be AKL(which is a close cousin to VWL)or SSR. We like both, theming, AKL is not too far removed from VWL, same architect designed it.  Both are way bigger than VWL for sure, but both have very nice amenities.


----------



## Nanajo1

My deepest condolences. My DH passed unexpectantly in December. The family decided to go on our scheduled trip in November in his honor. We have so many great memories. I hope you can remember yours. Pixie dust to you. I hope you get your ressies.


----------



## Corinne

Looking for recommendations for our anniversary dinner in September. Last year we decided on California Grill, which was great, but I thought we would try something else. The Yachtsman is a favorite of ours, but we were there a few weeks ago.  Thinking about Artist Point, we've never had dinner there (did the character breakfast nearly 20 years ago!). Suggestions please!


----------



## DiznyDi

Yay Corinne!  So exciting!  Take lots of pics and tell us all about your experience in the club level room.  DDad and I used to eat our last (dinner) meal at Artists Point before departing for home every trip.  Sort of a tradition.  The food is excellent and we never had bad service.   Our eating habits have changed as we've gotten older and we seldom eat a sit-down meal so haven't been to AP lately.  We do go into Territory Lounge and have the mushroom soup which is what we really enjoy.  If you decide to go to AP, ask the hostess upon arrival for a more private seating.  It can get noisy if there are young families.


----------



## LauraLea

Corinne said:


> Looking for recommendations for our anniversary dinner in September. Last year we decided on California Grill, which was great, but I thought we would try something else. The Yachtsman is a favorite of ours, but we were there a few weeks ago.  Thinking about Artist Point, we've never had dinner there (did the character breakfast nearly 20 years ago!). Suggestions please!



Have you ever been to the Flying Fish Cafe - Chef's Tasting Wine Dinner.  Very nice experience.

Laura


----------



## DiznyDi

Our condolences *benjyt* on the loss of your beloved mother.

Happy Belated Birthday *Maria* and Happy Anniversary, too!


----------



## Corinne

Thanks Di! Yes, I think I am leaning towards Artist Point.  I am more like you and DDad when it comes to dining, unfortunately DH isn't there yet, he still enjoys his sit down meals. Laura we have never tried Flying Fish, but have always heard positive things about it. Thanks for your suggestion!


----------



## brettcw23

Good morning beloved Groupies! Been away from the Boards for far TOO long. Life (and strep throat) sometime get in the way! Just wanted to stop by and say Hi to everyone and wish you all a happy and safe Memorial day. especially to those who have family that are serving or have servers the U.S. Armed Services.

Prayers and Pixie Dust for those needing it.


----------



## Granny

*Brett*...great to see you back here on the thread again.

And to all *Groupies*....have a great and blessed Memorial Day!!






http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> Looking for recommendations for our anniversary dinner in September. Last year we decided on California Grill, which was great, but I thought we would try something else. The Yachtsman is a favorite of ours, but we were there a few weeks ago.  Thinking about Artist Point, we've never had dinner there (did the character breakfast nearly 20 years ago!). Suggestions please!


If you've never tried Artist Point, you should definitely give it a try.  We like to go early and ask for a window seat--we especially like the window tables to the right of the restaurant as they overlook the pool/waterfall/geyser area.  The food is usually excellent as is the service.  The wine list is composed of wines from the Northwest (I suggest Oregon reds and Washington whites), and it's one of the best wine lists in the World.  Another exceptional restaurant is Jiko.  Very romantic, exceptional food, great service, and again one of the top wine lists on property (mostly S. African wines).  Unless you have a vehicle, it can be a bother to travel there, but it's worth the effort.  Of course, there's always Victoria and Albert's, but that is very expensive, naturally.  One don't do recommendation:  Monsieur Paul.  Without doubt, it's the worst dining experience we've ever had at Disney.  Mediocre food, indifferent service, and an ambiance reminiscent of a fast food joint.  Have fun choosing!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary twokats!!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

lawsy5 said:


> . . . . . . . Have any of you ever taken a socio-phobe to the lodge before? He's a lovely man really he just likes his own space and peace & quiet, things he should get plenty of at WL. I'm just worried we will end up in a lock off room and crying kids in the attached studio will set him off! If anyone has any ideas or experience in placating people like this I'd much appreciate any suggestions you have!



Take the wooded path to Fort Wilderness!  It is especially nice early morning (~7AM) as there are PLENTY of deer standing close to the path.  The path is paved to it is easy on the feet, ankles and knees.  Once over at FW, visit the Horse Museum and enjoy the horses.  the trading post is there, and the Trails end breakfast buffet is great.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Thought about sharing this picture again with the groupies for Memorial Day, but thought it more appropriate the day after . . . just a reminder that Disney does get stuff from places that have no idea what the item is about.  I bought this flag a number of years ago at Disney.  I never opened it up until I got home.  The letters are stitched on correctly on the other side, but this side got away from them.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happy Anniversary twokats!!!


----------



## Granny

_*  Happy Anniversary twokats !!  *_


*DDad*...I don't know whether to laugh or cry at your picture.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Well gee . .I need in on this . . *Happy Anniversary TWOKATS!!*


----------



## circhead

Happy anniversary TWOKATS.

My deepest condolences to Benjyt on the loss of her mother.  

I'm glad I found this thread again.  Had forgotten how friendly and nice you all are.

Again I'm more of a reader than a poster, but have always enjoyed reading the interactions amongst you,  it feels like you've known each other forever.

I've owned VWL since 2001, been a member of the boards since 2005 and still have below 1000 posts,  I'm not good at jumping in but I am going to try.

So please bear with me and maybe nudge me every once in awhile.

Pat


----------



## Granny

circhead said:


> Happy anniversary TWOKATS.
> 
> My deepest condolences to Benjyt on the loss of her mother.
> 
> I'm glad I found this thread again.  Had forgotten how friendly and nice you all are.
> 
> Again I'm more of a reader than a poster, but have always enjoyed reading the interactions amongst you,  it feels like you've known each other forever.
> 
> I've owned VWL since 2001, been a member of the boards since 2005 and still have below 1000 posts,  I'm not good at jumping in but I am going to try.
> 
> So please bear with me and maybe nudge me every once in awhile.
> 
> Pat




*Pat*...while we are happy to have anyone join in at any time, we don't have frequent posting as a criterion for membership here.   

I joined the DIS Boards in 2001, the same year I bought VWL like yourself.  This thread (I think we are on version 4 or 5?) is several years old, and many of us have been fortunate enough to meet up at WDW (and elsewhere) in real life.  So yes, we do feel like we know each other well...or at least that part of ourselves that we share here on the DIS Boards.

Feel free to hang out, comment, or just read along.  After all, us Groupies are all about virtually sitting in the rockers on the front porch of VWL or in front of the VWL fireplace in the lobby.


----------



## Corinne

Thanks for the reply *Sleepy *I think we are going to try AP!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey folks
Just thought I would share, I am having major WDW withdrawal.  I may just go on and sign up to try to be a CM, wonder how likely I could get a job at WL/VWL


----------



## Corinne

Jimmy if anyone was made for the "ranger" position at the WL, it's you!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> Thought about sharing this picture again with the groupies for Memorial Day, but thought it more appropriate the day after . . . just a reminder that Disney does get stuff from places that have no idea what the item is about.  I bought this flag a number of years ago at Disney.  I never opened it up until I got home.  The letters are stitched on correctly on the other side, but this side got away from them.


Maybe they were quoting Elmer Fudd?

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY 2K!  (See how I'm channeling my inner Millennial?)

*"So please bear with me and maybe nudge me every once in awhile."  Pat*   Consider yourself "nudged."

*Corinne*:  At the very least you can say you finally tried AP.  We love its romantic nature, its relative quiet nature, and the ability to walk around the Lodge grounds after a good meal.  

*JT*:  Maybe you and I could work up an act and perform on Main Street:  *JimmyTammy and his Amazingly Trained Dog!!   *(I will work for wine.)


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Anniversary twokats!!!!





KAT4DISNEY said:


> Happy Anniversary twokats!!!





Granny said:


> _*  Happy Anniversary twokats !!  *_





Dizny Dad said:


> Well gee . .I need in on this . . *Happy Anniversary TWOKATS!!*





circhead said:


> Happy anniversary TWOKATS.
> 
> I'm glad I found this thread again.  Had forgotten how friendly and nice you all are.
> 
> Pat





sleepydog25 said:


> Maybe they were quoting Elmer Fudd?
> 
> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY 2K!  (See how I'm channeling my inner Millennial?)



I thank all of you.  Lee my DH had a day of cleaning up some of our landscape around the homeplace ( we had a small lull in the thunderstorms which have been our constant companion for the last 3 months ) while Kati and I went and did some shopping (we do that so well with each other) to pick up some last minute things that she needed to take with her when she leaves Friday for her summer work at the Texas Lions Camp.  

We were without power for the bulk of yesterday.  It is the first thunderstorm that has messed with our electricity.  We had a few limbs down in town.  One small one across our road which Lee had to move for me this morning so I could go to work.  I have not complained about the weather, since this has at least gotten our state out of a 5 year drought.  Most of our lakes are full to flood stage, but we still have a couple that are not there yet, but the flooding down in south TX is really bad.  Luckily the area in south TX that I am taking Kati to is not subject to flooding.  She is truly in a high spot of the Hill Country.  

Again, thanks for the anniversary wishes. . . this was 31 for us and I feel that we are still newlyweds!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne, that is sweet of you to say and I would consider that an honor to be a Ranger.  I have the gray hair, so might could approach looking like I have wisdom(even though we all know thats a farce).  

Sleepy, we need to work on that, you may very well have something going there.  I would love being able to interact with folks who visit WDW.  SO any job that would put me into a position like that would be great.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Corinne said:


> Jimmy, if anyone was made for the "ranger" position at the WL, it's you!!!



*Corinne* - What a great idea!  A new campaign: *Jimmy for Ranger!*  Stan would be proud; and I can hear him encouraging Jimmy now.  All it takes is a love of the lodge and good legs (for standing around, not necessarily to look at . . .)  I can't think of a better Groupie to be the Welcoming Ranger at WL than *Jimmy*; great smile, wonderful welcoming personality, strong supporting wife, great enthusiastic family!


----------



## DiznyDi

JT, I have to agree with Corinne, I think you'd make a great Ranger!  You had a great role model in Ranger Stan.  And now Ranger Don and Ranger Jack.  Yep, a ranger it should be.

FYI: maybe you now this, maybe you don't.  When DDaughter and I were at the Lodge in February, we met the nicest security man on the 4th floor.  Daughter asked him if everything was OK.  His response was that it was his job to walk the halls and check all the doors to be certain they were locked.  I had no idea this was something that was done.

Kathy, Wishing you and Le a very Happy Anniversary Week!


----------



## eliza61

*DISNEY TRIVIA*​This is a day early but.....

*HAPPY ANNIVERSARY WILDERNESS LODGE*​*Thursday May 28th 1994 Disney's Wilderness lodge opens with 728 rooms.  The lodge is modeled on the old National park lodges found in the Pacific Northwest.  *
lol but we already knew this one.... 

off to play in Ft Lauderdale and then on Royal Caribbean's "Oasis of the Seas" for 7 days  (thanks Julie).  I plan on posting a few pictures over on the RC board so if you have a hankering to see what this ship looks like, wander over beginning Saturday.

Kathy, darn it I'm late again.  I hope you and dh had a wonderful anniversary and magical wishes for 100 more.

Stay safe, happy and healthy guys.


----------



## Dizny Dad

OK Disney Fans . . .How many pairs of sunglasses are turned into lost & Found everyday in The World?  After the parks close, all items turned in are transferred daily to where?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> OK Disney Fans . . .How many pairs of sunglasses are turned into lost & Found everyday in The World?  After the parks close, all items turned in are transferred daily to where?



No idea how many sunglasses but I have donated a pair myself!    AFAIK main lost and found gets everything - it's located at what was previously the Kennel for the MK by the TTC.


----------



## Granny

*DDad*...I'm guessing over 100 pairs of sunglasses?  And I agree with *Kathy's* response on where they go.

*Eliza*...thanks for the WL Anniversary notification, and here's hoping for safe and fun travels for you!  Godspeed!


----------



## Granny

DiznyDi said:


> FYI: maybe you now this, maybe you don't.  When DDaughter and I were at the Lodge in February, we met the nicest security man on the 4th floor.  Daughter asked him if everything was OK.  His response was that it was his job to walk the halls and check all the doors to be certain they were locked.  I had no idea this was something that was done.



*Di*...That is surprising.  I guess if they find a door open they just shut/lock it?  Probably a nice touch since there may be some littler ones leaving the room and not pulling the door fully shut.  Interesting info!


----------



## jimmytammy

Aww, you folks are making me blush now  I would love to be the Ranger but got a feeling I would be spending lots of time talking about Stan and the groupies


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday sechem32!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> OK Disney Fans . . .How many pairs of sunglasses are turned into lost & Found everyday in The World?  After the parks close, all items turned in are transferred daily to where?


500 and I agree with the others. . .


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday sechem32!!!!



Hope you have a very happy one!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SECHEM32!*


----------



## DiznyDi

*Wishing Sechem32 a very Happy Birthday!*


----------



## Dizny Dad

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Sechem32!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Indeed, we can all find our lost sunglasses at the TTC!  All 200 pair per day!


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> . . . . . . . I would love to be the Ranger but got a feeling I would be spending lots of time talking about Stan and the groupies



And your point is?     Sounds like two things that need to be woven into the fabric of The Lodge History!


----------



## wildernessDad

Dizny Dad said:


> OK Disney Fans . . .How many pairs of sunglasses are turned into lost & Found everyday in The World?  After the parks close, all items turned in are transferred daily to where?



Don't know the answer to your first question, but the answer to your second question is the area where they transferred my son's Disney hat two times during one vacation.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday sechem32!*


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday sechem32!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

A little amusing thing from today - I was riding my bike when I met 2 children, a boy and girl, who were headed home after the school bus dropped them off.  The girl who was about 10 was _on her cell phone_ and as I rode past I heard "_That's not the way the world works_"!   Ah, they grow up fast now.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Happy birthday sechem32 (Liz)*


----------



## twinklebug

Happy Birthday sechem32! 



Dizny Dad said:


> OK Disney Fans . . .How many pairs of sunglasses are turned into lost & Found everyday in The World?  After the parks close, all items turned in are transferred daily to where?



My son worked Blizzard Beach as a ticketing College Program CM & he stated that there are "tons" of sunglasses lost every day, mostly on the water slides. On his next visit to EPCOT with my parents he proceeded to loose his Oakleys on Spaceship Earth. 

In that so many are turned in, your chances of getting your own pair of glasses back diminishes with every hour passing, however there are so many pairs in the L&F that you'll probably have other options that look almost exactly the same  (Write up on Forbes re: Sunglasses)


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Weekend Groupies


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> *Corinne* - What a great idea!  A new campaign: *Jimmy for Ranger!*  Stan would be proud; and I can hear him encouraging Jimmy now.  All it takes is a love of the lodge and good legs (for standing around, not necessarily to look at . . .)  I can't think of a better Groupie to be the Welcoming Ranger at WL than *Jimmy*; great smile, wonderful welcoming personality, strong supporting wife, great enthusiastic family!



I seem to remember us also nominating you for the ranger position.  That was a few months back.  Ranger Rich & Ranger Jimmy would make the perfect tag team!  I love it & nominate you both!    




eliza61 said:


> *DISNEY TRIVIA*​This is a day early but.....
> 
> *HAPPY ANNIVERSARY WILDERNESS LODGE*​*Thursday May 28th 1994 Disney's Wilderness lodge opens with 728 rooms.  The lodge is modeled on the old National park lodges found in the Pacific Northwest.  *
> lol but we already knew this one....
> 
> off to play in Ft Lauderdale and then on Royal Caribbean's "Oasis of the Seas" for 7 days  (thanks Julie).  I plan on posting a few pictures over on the RC board so if you have a hankering to see what this ship looks like, wander over beginning Saturday.
> 
> Kathy, darn it I'm late again.  I hope you and dh had a wonderful anniversary and magical wishes for 100 more.
> 
> Stay safe, happy and healthy guys.



Have a wonderful time!  Can't wait to hear all about it.  I want to see a picture of you on the Flowrider!     




MiaSRN62 said:


> *Happy birthday sechem32 (Liz)*



Copying this because it's so cute (as always Maria!).  

Happy Birthday Liz!


----------



## Lakegirl

So excited!!! Just closed on 210 Points at VWL!!!! I can't wait to book my first vacation at "HOME".  Looking to do something end of August this year, I realize I may be dreaming where it is so close but can't wait to go!!!


----------



## ottawagreg

Lakegirl said:


> So excited!!! Just closed on 210 Points at VWL!!!! I can't wait to book my first vacation at "HOME".  Looking to do something end of August this year, I realize I may be dreaming where it is so close but can't wait to go!!!



Congratulations!!  You will be very happy I am sure of that.  The only problem I can foresee is that when you get back from your first trip in August, the first thing you're going to want to to do is start shopping for another contract.  Probably another 150 to 200 points I'm guessing.  I believe the disease is referred to is "Add-Onitis".  Or something like that.  You probably got in at a good time too, if any of the rumors about the lodge are true.  Good for you!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Julie
I would feel it an honor to serve along side of Rich as a Ranger, I love the idea of being a tag team.  One of us could wear a mask, and the other could be from parts unknown.  Sorry, saw tag team and it reminded me of the days as a kid watching rasslin'


----------



## horselover

Lakegirl said:


> So excited!!! Just closed on 210 Points at VWL!!!! I can't wait to book my first vacation at "HOME".  Looking to do something end of August this year, I realize I may be dreaming where it is so close but can't wait to go!!!



Congratulations!    



jimmytammy said:


> Julie
> I would feel it an honor to serve along side of Rich as a Ranger, I love the idea of being a tag team.  One of us could wear a mask, and the other could be from parts unknown.  Sorry, saw tag team and it reminded me of the days as a kid watching rasslin'



     I love it!


----------



## zeferjen

Hi All - so excited for our quick trip to WDW before our first Disney cruise. We are staying at VWL for the first time in a studio. Any recommendations on a room request? Thanks!


----------



## Corinne

Happy Birthday Liz!!!!

Sorry I'm late!!! Hope you had a great day!!!


----------



## Corinne

eliza61 said:


> off to play in Ft Lauderdale and then on Royal Caribbean's "Oasis of the Seas" for 7 days  (thanks Julie).  I plan on posting a few pictures over on the RC board so if you have a hankering to see what this ship looks like, wander over beginning Saturday.
> Stay safe, happy and healthy guys.



Bon Voyage Eliza!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Have a great cruise eliza!!! *


----------



## ottawagreg

zeferjen said:


> Hi All - so excited for our quick trip to WDW before our first Disney cruise. We are staying at VWL for the first time in a studio. Any recommendations on a room request? Thanks!



Ask for close to elevator if you want convenient.  Dedicated studios have a bit more storage space, closet near entry door.  Lake side has lots of trees (for now at least), and may be more quiet.

Generally though I just ask for a room with clean sheets and a coffee pot that doesn't leak when I make coffee.  If I get those I'm a happy guy.  Enjoy your stay, it is the happiest place at the happiest place on earth.


----------



## Corinne

Happy Saturday Groupies!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Kathy, they do grow up too fast these days for sure.  I look at our kids and its just a big _whoosh _gone by

Eliza, I know you are gone, but hope you have a great cruise!

zeferjen, Welcome to the groupies!!!!  You have ben given some great tips from Greg, so all I can add, have fun


----------



## sleepydog25

Lakegirl said:


> So excited!!! Just closed on 210 Points at VWL!!!! I can't wait to book my first vacation at "HOME".  Looking to do something end of August this year, I realize I may be dreaming where it is so close but can't wait to go!!!


Congratulations and given my increasing senility, I don't remember if you've posted before on here or if I welcomed you.  Regardless, you'll love the Lodge (they better not screw it up the next two years ) and welcome aboard!!  Getting a reservation for the end of August might just be doable as school will have started in most locations. You might have to take what you can get, though, or be willing to do a split stay.

*zeferjen*:  Welcome to you, as well!!  We hope you and Lakegirl will visit us often and keep us up-to-date on your trips.  Pics always welcome!    As for room requests, I agree with *ottowagreg*:  close to elevators, lakeside, and a higher floor if you want to catch glimpses of the lake.  No matter where you stay, you'll hopefully love the serenity. . .if they've not started--cough, cough--construction.  

Bon Voyajee, *eliza*!  (nod to Bugs)  We're heading to our beloved Lodge in 34 days (technically 32 since we'll spend the night halfway down) where we'll stay for two nights before going on our Disney cruise aboard the Dream.  I never start thinking about vacation until we're within a few weeks.  Guess this qualifies.


----------



## abbysmama

Waiting to close on 235 points at VWL.  Can't wait to start using.  It's also our grandson's favorite resort so he is excited too.


----------



## sleepydog25

abbysmama said:


> Waiting to close on 235 points at VWL.  Can't wait to start using.  It's also our grandson's favorite resort so he is excited too.


Yay!  Another Lodge lover!  Welcome to the Groupies, and we hope you'll join in with our merry band any time you can.  For you, *zeferjen*, and *Lakegirl*, if there are travel dates or cruises you'd like to add to our Page 1 listings, please let me know--you can pm me if you prefer.  For anniversaries or birthdays, the same comment applies except let* jimmytammy* know.  Otherwise, your new memberships cost _only _a mere $50, payable to _moi_. Cash is fine.    Seriously, since all that we require is a love of the Lodge, pull up a rocker and grab your favorite libation (spittoon optional), and sit a spell.


----------



## ottawagreg

Based on the expert advice and Disney experience possessed by DisneyDad and Jimmy, I booked Train Tours for our family.  We have to be in front of the kingdom by seven o'clock.  That will be a heavy lift for my DW & DD.  I wonder if they serve coffee and bagels?  I bet there be some nap time that day.  I'm looking forward to it, though my daughter maybe not as much.  We are trying to do new stuff to keep the trips fun and interesting.  Thanks for the suggestion on the tours.

Is there good photo opportunity or is it top secret one we go "backstage"?  Only seven days to WDW!


----------



## abbysmama

sleepydog25 said:


> Yay!  Another Lodge lover!  Welcome to the Groupies, and we hope you'll join in with our merry band any time you can.  For you, *zeferjen*, and *Lakegirl*, if there are travel dates or cruises you'd like to add to our Page 1 listings, please let me know--you can pm me if you prefer.  For anniversaries or birthdays, the same comment applies except let* jimmytammy* know.  Otherwise, your new memberships cost _only _a mere $50, payable to _moi_. Cash is fine.    Seriously, since all that we require is a love of the Lodge, pull up a rocker and grab your favorite libation (spittoon optional), and sit a spell.



Thanks for the welcome and.............the cash is in the mail.


----------



## wildernessDad

i have an admission to make.  I hate getting old.  I hate it, because it means that someday, I won't be with my family and I won't have my DVC vacations.  I love looking forward to my next vacation and love planning them well in advance.


----------



## wildernessDad

ottawagreg said:


> Based on the expert advice and Disney experience possessed by DisneyDad and Jimmy, I booked Train Tours for our family.  We have to be in front of the kingdom by seven o'clock.  That will be a heavy lift for my DW & DD.  I wonder if they serve coffee and bagels?  I bet there be some nap time that day.  I'm looking forward to it, though my daughter maybe not as much.  We are trying to do new stuff to keep the trips fun and interesting.  Thanks for the suggestion on the tours.
> 
> Is there good photo opportunity or is it top secret one we go "backstage"?  Only seven days to WDW!



I caught the bug too.  I am going to book the Train Tour with my son.  How far in advance can it be booked?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Just another fun thing - I though I'd share a picture (or 2 or 3) of the bird(s) I've been stalking this past week.  Or perhaps he/they have been stalking me!  He's out in the daylight and likes the ground as much as a high tree.  And the reason I say they is because there's a second one - a sibling is my guess although perhaps a mating pair - I really don't know much about owls though.


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just another fun thing - I though I'd share a picture (or 2 or 3) of the bird(s) I've been stalking this past week.  Or perhaps he/they have been stalking me!  He's out in the daylight and likes the ground as much as a high tree.  And the reason I say they is because there's a second one - a sibling is my guess although perhaps a mating pair - I really don't know much about owls though.



Beautiful!  You always take such amazing photos Kathy.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Corinne

Wow Kathy! I echo Julie's comment, you really do take the best photos.  We have had an owl in either our yard or a neighbors yard for the past few months.  We have not yet seen it, but would love to.


----------



## Granny

Kathy...thanks for taking the time to share your photos.  Yes they are spectacular and it doesn't look like they mind your stalking them at all!


----------



## DiznyDi

ottawagreg said:


> Based on the expert advice and Disney experience possessed by DisneyDad and Jimmy, I booked Train Tours for our family.  We have to be in front of the kingdom by seven o'clock.  That will be a heavy lift for my DW & DD.  I wonder if they serve coffee and bagels?  I bet there be some nap time that day.  I'm looking forward to it, though my daughter maybe not as much.  We are trying to do new stuff to keep the trips fun and interesting.  Thanks for the suggestion on the tours.
> 
> Is there good photo opportunity or is it top secret one we go "backstage"?  Only seven days to WDW!



Greg, you will fully enjoy the train tour!  We went several years ago for DDad's 55th birthday.  At that time, they did not provide anything to eat.  They did provide bottled water about midway through the tour.  You will have wonderful photo ops!  The train centered in front of the train station at MK, behind the scenes at the roundhouse and individually in the engineers seat, among others.  Our tour went until about 11:30 AM.  We were tired and hungry!  Take some granola bars or fun fruits with you.  Extra water if its exceptionally hot. We received a special pin at the end of the tour.  If you're a collector, don't leave until you receive it. I hope you and your family enjoy the tour!

wildernessDad, I'm not certain how far out you can book the tour.  I'm guessing 180 days out.  We did receive a % off the advertised rate.  IIRC it was for our Disney Visa.  Don't forget to ask.  DVC may also offer a discount.

WELCOME to our new Groupies!  Always a pleasure to welcome new folks to our little corner of the net!


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks Kathy for your beautiful photos!  I can hear an owl off in the distance in the evening.  But have never been able to actually see it.

When I was much younger, my dear mother (now 84 yrs) had us walk to the center of town where a snow owl had come to rest on a church steeple.  She had said it was so unusual we all just had to see it!  She was right, I remember it to this day.  Thanks again!


----------



## blossomz

Hi everyone... I've been missing in action for awhile.. started spending more time over at Facebook...and then realized...I hadn't checked in over here in forever!  Anyone here coming along on the August Member cruise?


----------



## jimmytammy

Greg, If you can, drive to Contemporary before train tour as this will be how you get to MK that early in AM, then walk(maybe 5-7 mins briskly)to front of MK.  

WD, I believe 180 days out, though we booked with maybe 30, no problem.


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> i have an admission to make.  I hate getting old.  I hate it, because it means that someday, I won't be with my family and I won't have my DVC vacations.  I love looking forward to my next vacation and love planning them well in advance.


WD, I think a lot of us can relate.  One day, I warned my kids to get in good shape as they will be pushing me through the parks


----------



## Corinne

blossomz said:


> Hi everyone... I've been missing in action for awhile.. started spending more time over at Facebook...and then realized...I hadn't checked in over here in forever!  Anyone here coming along on the August Member cruise?


Hi Blossom! I was thinking about how I hadn't "seen" you in a while, hope all is well!


----------



## jimmytammy

Blossom, Glad to see you here!  I find myself on FB more these days, but I always make it a point to get here just before work, helps jump start my day

Kat, love the pics!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary Bobbiwoz!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Got a technical DVC ?  We have booked a 2 bed at VWL for Feb. and now DD and her DH are hoping to go in May for SW weekends.  He has never been so we are thinking using those pts in place for the Feb trip for the May trip.  So here is my ?, since those pts are in system we have to use them before our use year(Aug)is up, that is correct, right?  I think I am over thinking this whole thing.


----------



## lawsy5

Morning groupies! Hope everyone is well, lovely photos Kat! I bet your vacation photos are incredible if that's anything to go by! 

I woke up this morning to our cat head butting my leg... I'd stupidly left the door to the bathroom shut where her litter box is. Naturally she left a wonderful smell for me as I brushed my teeth! (Sorry for the graphic detail I'm getting to the point!) so I reached for the air freshener and it got me thinking... Has anyone ever found an air freshener or candle that smells like the VWL lobby? I'd imagine I would react much better to covering bad smells of it meant I could day dream my way back to the lodge at the same time!


----------



## jimmytammy

lawsy, At times, Yankee Candle will re issue Autumn Lodge, typically now in the fall.  This has always been our go to for a smell closely related to VWL lobby.


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Got a technical DVC ?  We have booked a 2 bed at VWL for Feb. and now DD and her DH are hoping to go in May for SW weekends.  He has never been so we are thinking using those pts in place for the Feb trip for the May trip.  So here is my ?, since those pts are in system we have to use them before our use year(Aug)is up, that is correct, right?  I think I am over thinking this whole thing.



Are they 2014 points?   If they are 2014 points they'd need to be used by 7/31/15 or banked into 2016.  You'd then need to borrow those points to make the reservation for May 2016.  Does that make sense?

Let me know what dates you're thinking for May!  Would love to see you for SWW again.


----------



## ottawagreg

DiznyDi said:


> Greg, you will fully enjoy the train tour!  We went several years ago for DDad's 55th birthday.  At that time, they did not provide anything to eat.  They did provide bottled water about midway through the tour.  You will have wonderful photo ops!  The train centered in front of the train station at MK, behind the scenes at the roundhouse and individually in the engineers seat, among others.  Our tour went until about 11:30 AM.  We were tired and hungry!  Take some granola bars or fun fruits with you.  Extra water if its exceptionally hot. We received a special pin at the end of the tour.  If you're a collector, don't leave until you receive it. I hope you and your family enjoy the tour!
> 
> wildernessDad, I'm not certain how far out you can book the tour.  I'm guessing 180 days out.  We did receive a % off the advertised rate.  IIRC it was for our Disney Visa.  Don't forget to ask.  DVC may also offer a discount.
> 
> WELCOME to our new Groupies!  Always a pleasure to welcome new folks to our little corner of the net!




Good info for me to use thanks very much.  The lady on the phone said it would be three hours so I figured we might need some refreshment or at least breakfast before we go.  I thought it would be neat to get a picture of my girls "driving" the train looking out the window on the engine.

WildernessDad.....sorry for calling you DisneyDad in my last post.  I should try proof reading my text before I post things.  Anyway I booked our ressie on May 30 for June 11.  She acted like it was no sweat getting me in the date I wanted.  I don't know know if that was atypical or not.  But if it is normal than I would no be too concerned on the 180 day window.  I will warn you be sure to inform them that you are DVC as we get 15% off.  I told them that I was staying at VWL and gave them the confirmation number, so I ASSUMED that I would get discounted.  After I hung up I looked more closely at my price and did some math and realized I did not get the discount.  I called back and got it but be warned that you should point it out to them.  BTW they never asked for a member number so I know they could see that I was entitled to somewhere on their magical screens.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Beautiful!  You always take such amazing photos Kathy.  Thanks for sharing.





Corinne said:


> Wow Kathy! I echo Julie's comment, you really do take the best photos.  We have had an owl in either our yard or a neighbors yard for the past few months.  We have not yet seen it, but would love to.





Granny said:


> Kathy...thanks for taking the time to share your photos.  Yes they are spectacular and it doesn't look like they mind your stalking them at all!





DiznyDi said:


> Thanks Kathy for your beautiful photos!  I can hear an owl off in the distance in the evening.  But have never been able to actually see it.
> 
> When I was much younger, my dear mother (now 84 yrs) had us walk to the center of town where a snow owl had come to rest on a church steeple.  She had said it was so unusual we all just had to see it!  She was right, I remember it to this day.  Thanks again!





jimmytammy said:


> Blossom, Glad to see you here!  I find myself on FB more these days, but I always make it a point to get here just before work, helps jump start my day
> 
> Kat, love the pics!



Thanks everyone!  I found it pretty surprising to have these owls so out in the open for several days!  We seem to have a pretty decent owl population around this area and this is not the first time I've run across a group of owls which my sister and niece who are both big birders say is very rare, so I say we've been very lucky!  

Di - I'd love to see a snow owl - that is special!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Got a technical DVC ?  We have booked a 2 bed at VWL for Feb. and now DD and her DH are hoping to go in May for SW weekends.  He has never been so we are thinking using those pts in place for the Feb trip for the May trip.  So here is my ?, since those pts are in system we have to use them before our use year(Aug)is up, that is correct, right?  I think I am over thinking this whole thing.



If I'm understanding correctly I'd guess they are from your 2015 UY and are not banked 2014 points?  If they are 2015 then as long as you cancel the Feb reservation more than 31 days out they will be unrestricted and you can use what you need for the May 2016 trip and could bank any remaining into your 2016 UY before your banking deadline.  If they are banked 2014 points then they will need to be used by July 31, 2016.


----------



## sleepydog25

*Happy Anniversary, bobbiwoz!   Hope you had a great day!*


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks Julie and and Kathy for clearing this up.  It all seems so simple until I start over thinking it

Julie, our plans are to be at BWV(we hope)from May 20-28.  Wonder whats chance of getting BWV at 7 mos. for May?  Even though we have BWV pts we could use, it makes more sense at this point to use those pts we have in place previously mentioned.

Either way, its a good problem to have


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> Got a technical DVC ?  We have booked a 2 bed at VWL for Feb. and now DD and her DH are hoping to go in May for SW weekends.  He has never been so we are thinking using those pts in place for the Feb trip for the May trip.  So here is my ?, since those pts are in system we have to use them before our use year(Aug)is up, that is correct, right?  I think I am over thinking this whole thing.



With an August use year, you have until the end of March to bank your current year's points.  Any points that were banked from the previous UY or borrowed from the following UY will have to be used by the end of the current UY.  Also note that next February is in your 2015 UY and so is next May.  You can cancel the February vacation and use those points for your May vacation.  Just realize that May is past your banking deadline so if you don't do the May vacation, your current vacation points will be stuck in your 2015 UY if you don't cancel it by the end of March and bank those points.  Also, if you cancel any vacation from 30 days away from the start of the vacation to 1 day from the start of your vacation, those points will go into the dreaded holding account.  If you cancel on the start day of the vacation, you lose those points.


----------



## wildernessDad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just another fun thing - I though I'd share a picture (or 2 or 3) of the bird(s) I've been stalking this past week.  Or perhaps he/they have been stalking me!  He's out in the daylight and likes the ground as much as a high tree.  And the reason I say they is because there's a second one - a sibling is my guess although perhaps a mating pair - I really don't know much about owls though.



I love owls.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks Julie and and Kathy for clearing this up.  It all seems so simple until I start over thinking it
> 
> Julie, our plans are to be at BWV(we hope)from May 20-28.  Wonder whats chance of getting BWV at 7 mos. for May?  Even though we have BWV pts we could use, it makes more sense at this point to use those pts we have in place previously mentioned.
> 
> Either way, its a good problem to have



What size room Jimmy?  I always book our May trip at 7 months.  Oh, might as well be honest and say I book a lot in the 7 month window.  So far it's still an easy time to trade.  This year we originally intended to stay longer than we did and I had a BWV standard 1 BR for the second part and there were all kinds of options but of course that is the easiest size room.  I do think pool/garden will _probably_ be available for any size though.  A 2 BR would give me the most concern.  Fri & Sat can be the most questionable as SWW becomes more popular and also if there's plans for another 24 hour event on the Fri before Memorial Day, but I'd personally feel ok waiting.  One odd trend I have noticed and will share....BCV has had more inventory this year than BWV at 7 months, although that may be due to the renovations that we're going on.  It's been strange though.


----------



## jimmytammy

WD and KAT, thanks for the continued input. KAT, we are thinking 2 studios.  We are still in talking phase as we adjust #s and such.  This is a bit confusing but yall are all helpig easing my nerves through it all, so thank you

Earlier this eve, we were in van listening to Mary Poppins CD and heard "Feed The Birds"(which I very much enjoy doing, 3 very big bird feeders near our kitchen window tells the story)and it lead me to these play on words of said song...feed the squirrels, ten bucks a bag, ten bucks, ten bucks, ten bucks a bag.  Those of you who enjoy feeding birds too know exactly what I mean I told T that too feed the birds I had to feed a lot more squirrels too I guess


----------



## DisMom829

So excited!  We finally closed on our WL DVC purchase!  I had to waitlist for our first stay Nov 14 - 22.  What do you think our chances are of it coming thru?


----------



## sleepydog25

DisMom829 said:


> So excited!  We finally closed on our WL DVC purchase!  I had to waitlist for our first stay Nov 14 - 22.  What do you think our chances are of it coming thru?


To be honest, it might be a tough waitlist to fill as that is closing in on the popular holiday period.  That being said, I will tell you my personal story of a similar situation a few years ago after we closed in late April, and we wanted to travel the first week of December.  By the time the points were loaded, it was mid-May.  All that was available were a couple of nights early in our trip, so we waitlisted the other days and decided we'd do a split stay (at AKV).  Over the course of the next few months, we had a couple of days come through here and another there.  Our final two days came through in early October.  For us, then, the waitlist worked after much patience and a liberal dose of fairy dust.  Obviously, there's no guarantee, but it can happen!

Also, welcome to our merry band of Groupies!!  Congratulations on closing on a VWL contract, and all of us here hope you have many wonderful years to enjoy our home away from home.  We hope you'll drop by often and keep us up to date on your travels, especially how your waitlist goes.  Good luck!


----------



## jimmytammy

DisMom829 said:


> So excited!  We finally closed on our WL DVC purchase!  I had to waitlist for our first stay Nov 14 - 22.  What do you think our chances are of it coming thru?


Welcome to the groupies DisMom829!!!!
Congrats!  You have picked a most special place as a home resort.


----------



## DisMom829

sleepydog25 said:


> To be honest, it might be a tough waitlist to fill as that is closing in on the popular holiday period.  That being said, I will tell you my personal story of a similar situation a few years ago after we closed in late April, and we wanted to travel the first week of December.  By the time the points were loaded, it was mid-May.  All that was available were a couple of nights early in our trip, so we waitlisted the other days and decided we'd do a split stay (at AKV).  Over the course of the next few months, we had a couple of days come through here and another there.  Our final two days came through in early October.  For us, then, the waitlist worked after much patience and a liberal dose of fairy dust.  Obviously, there's no guarantee, but it can happen!
> 
> Also, welcome to our merry band of Groupies!!  Congratulations on closing on a VWL contract, and all of us here hope you have many wonderful years to enjoy our home away from home.  We hope you'll drop by often and keep us up to date on your travels, especially how your waitlist goes.  Good luck!


 
Thank you very much!! I'll keep checking every day and try to grab days here and there.  Question, if I do find like a Monday and a Tuesday, do they all count as 1 reservation?  I mean, are we going to have to switch rooms every day if I just snag days, or will they eventually all fall under one reservation?  I really appreciate the help!


jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the groupies DisMom829!!!!
> Congrats!  You have picked a most special place as a home resort.


 
Thank you!  We are excited to say the least!!  We visited the lodge in 2013 and the kids fell in love, it took me a little over a year to decide to purchase DVC, but I think we made the right choice!


----------



## wildernessDad

DisMom829 said:


> So excited!  We finally closed on our WL DVC purchase!  I had to waitlist for our first stay Nov 14 - 22.  What do you think our chances are of it coming thru?



Congratulations!  VWL points are hard to come by these days on the resale market.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DisMom829 said:


> Thank you very much!! I'll keep checking every day and try to grab days here and there.  Question, if I do find like a Monday and a Tuesday, do they all count as 1 reservation?  I mean, are we going to have to switch rooms every day if I just snag days, or will they eventually all fall under one reservation?  I really appreciate the help!
> 
> 
> Thank you!  We are excited to say the least!!  We visited the lodge in 2013 and the kids fell in love, it took me a little over a year to decide to purchase DVC, but I think we made the right choice!



Once you get your days you can call MS and ask to have the reservations combined together.  Good luck and Welcome!


----------



## Dean Marino

Just joined THIS board.... Sandy and I are DVC members (4 years), HOMED at VWL.  In fact, I ran Disney through the wringer .  Told them we would NOT buy into DVC until they gave us a Home contract at VWL .  They saw the light .


----------



## sleepydog25

Dean Marino said:


> Just joined THIS board.... Sandy and I are DVC members (4 years), HOMED at VWL.  In fact, I ran Disney through the wringer .  Told them we would NOT buy into DVC until they gave us a Home contract at VWL .  They saw the light .


Welcome, *Dean* (and *Sandy*)!  Hopefully, you'll find a second home here on the Groupies thread.  Though not all our Groupies actually own VWL points, we do all have a love of the Lodge in common.  I do have one request:  can you teach me how to talk Disney into "giving" me a contract?  Now that's a great deal!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the Groupies Dean and Sandy!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Such an exciting time for you *DisMom829*!  Congratulations and Welcome!  I, too, do not believe you'll have much luck getting all of your days.  Pixie dust they'll come through for you! Maybe consider a split stay? 3-4 days at VWL and 3-4 days elsewhere?  Are you looking to stay in a studio? One-bedroom?  I just checked the DVC website, only 2 of your days are available in a studio and those are broken up in the middle.  However the 1 bedroom has availability 16 thru 21.  We generally stay in the 1-bedroom.  I'd book the 16-21 and waitlist the 22nd.  I'd have a 2nd waitlist for the 14-15th.  It wouldn't be awful to spend the first 2 days at another resort.  We very much enjoy Saratoga Springs and with all of the new features to Downtown Disney could be a nice alternative. Animal Kingdom Lodge would also be very nice for your first 2 days.  Enjoy the beautiful resort and pools and go the the Animal Kingdom Park while you're close by.  It can be a hassle to move, but Disney does their part to help transfer your luggage.  

Welcome *Dean and Sandy*!  So very nice that you've joined us!  If you'd like to have your birthday/anniversary dates on page 1 of our thread, let *jimmytammy* know.  *Sleepydog *keeps the travel/cruise dates up to date.  Send either of them a pm if you'd like to be included.

Enjoy your day, Groupies!


----------



## horselover

Just saw this on Good Morning America.  I know the groupies will appreciate this one.


----------



## Granny

Too funny Julie!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Just saw this on Good Morning America.  I know the groupies will appreciate this one.


Cute!  Any idea where the video was taken?  Reminds me of my years in Alaska.


----------



## jimmytammy

Love it Julie!


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> Cute!  Any idea where the video was taken?  Reminds me of my years in Alaska.



No idea.  Just saw it & it made me laugh.  I knew it would be groupie approved.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Did any of the groupies see this post on the resort page?  Some sleuthing has been going on at the rooms that are currently getting renovated at WL and thought to possibly be DVC.....

http://www.disboards.com/threads/di...ion-thread-2015.3372315/page-79#post-53754903


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Corinne!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for sharing this Kathy, very interesting.  Seeing that DVC is waiting on permits to be accepted by FL. Water Management(or something like that)gives me a little hope the cabin deal will fall through.


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Did any of the groupies see this post on the resort page?  Some sleuthing has been going on at the rooms that are currently getting renovated at WL and thought to possibly be DVC.....
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/di...ion-thread-2015.3372315/page-79#post-53754903



Thanks Kathy.  I'm still wondering (and hoping) if they'll have separate booking categories like they do at AKV.  I wouldn't want to stay in the main lodge unless it was concierge.  I prefer the peacefulness of the villas.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CORINNE!!!   

Happy Friday groupie friends!


----------



## DiznyDi

Julie - loved your playing mooses! Thanks for sharing!

I went to the resorts post you shared Kathy.  Very interesting indeed!  Guess we'll all just have to wait and see...

So Corinne's having a birthday.  Wishing you a very *Happy Birthday*!   Enjoy your special day!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

horselover said:


> Just saw this on Good Morning America.  I know the groupies will appreciate this one.


 
What a wonderful video, thanks for posting!  My daughter and I really enjoyed watching it.  It's just like the kids playing in the splash pad area at WL while mom watches.


----------



## wildernessDad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Did any of the groupies see this post on the resort page?  Some sleuthing has been going on at the rooms that are currently getting renovated at WL and thought to possibly be DVC.....
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/di...ion-thread-2015.3372315/page-79#post-53754903



Very interesting.  It looks like a room-to-villa conversion.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Away from the Groupies for a few days; participated in a three (3) day training session on Arena Simulation software.  It is a nice package for generating simulated data around real world events for statistical analysis.  Disnay uses this package for simulating and testing different scenarios for everything from food services, ride queues, park flow, mass transit, etc.  Although very interesting training, it is always good to get back to the rut!

And . . . .

WELCOME . . .  *DisMom829* & *Dean and Sandy*! 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY . . . . *CORINNE! *

Julie - Loved the dancing Moose . . reminded me of my avatar.


----------



## Granny

_*Happy Birthday Corinne !!!*_


----------



## Granny

*Kathy*...thanks for the link showing the room conversion in process.  Looks like we can move the "WL Rooms Converting to VWL" from the Rumor status to Confirmed status.  Or at least the "Very Likely" status.

It will be interesting to see how this whole thing gets handled.  By all accounts, it is likely we may be seeing bungalow construction during our September trip.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> *Kathy*...thanks for the link showing the room conversion in process.  Looks like we can move the "WL Rooms Converting to VWL" from the Rumor status to Confirmed status.  Or at least the "Very Likely" status.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how this whole thing gets handled.  By all accounts, it is likely we may be seeing bungalow construction during our September trip.


I agree.  Thanks for the link!  And, _*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, CORINNE!!*_


----------



## Dean Marino

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks for sharing this Kathy, very interesting.  Seeing that DVC is waiting on permits to be accepted by FL. Water Management(or something like that)gives me a little hope the cabin deal will fall through.



Well, it could.... but the Main Building Room conversions will probably continue.  True or not, I keep hearing that Disney's perception is that there are not enough "Deluxe Studios" at VWL.  Now, we're homed there, and never have a problem getting one at 11 months.  But it seems a lot of folks NOT homed at VWL ARE having a problem - oddly, getting SMALLER rooms.

Now - couple this with the MAIN WL Deluxe Hotel Occupancy problem.  Not unique to WL.  The problem:  Disney has sort of hit the wall on raising room rates.  The main WL building often experiences 65% occupancy - even with the (seemingly) perpetual 30% discount off rack.  So.... The MAIN building could raise room prices again - then they would likely get stuck offering 40% discounts.  It ain't working.... .

I believe (all supposition on my part) that Disney will convert main lodge rooms to DVC to kill two birds with one stone - more "Deluxe Studios", coupled with a reduction in Main Building Rooms that aren't "moving" all that well.

Throughout this expansion thing.... I've been trying to figure out why a great part of the focus is on really LARGE cabins.  Folks - help me out here.... is there a perception that the VWL lacks really LARGE spaces?  Being a retired couple, we never try to get anything really large.


----------



## sleepydog25

Dean Marino said:


> Well, it could.... but the Main Building Room conversions will probably continue.  True or not, I keep hearing that Disney's perception is that there are not enough "Deluxe Studios" at VWL.  Now, we're homed there, and never have a problem getting one at 11 months.  But it seems a lot of folks NOT homed at VWL ARE having a problem - oddly, getting SMALLER rooms.
> 
> Now - couple this with the MAIN WL Deluxe Hotel Occupancy problem.  Not unique to WL.  The problem:  Disney has sort of hit the wall on raising room rates.  The main WL building often experiences 65% occupancy - even with the (seemingly) perpetual 30% discount off rack.  So.... The MAIN building could raise room prices again - then they would likely get stuck offering 40% discounts.  It ain't working.... .
> 
> I believe (all supposition on my part) that Disney will convert main lodge rooms to DVC to kill two birds with one stone - more "Deluxe Studios", coupled with a reduction in Main Building Rooms that aren't "moving" all that well.
> 
> *Throughout this expansion thing.... I've been trying to figure out why a great part of the focus is on really LARGE cabins.  Folks - help me out here.... is there a perception that the VWL lacks really LARGE spaces?  Being a retired couple, we never try to get anything really large.*


Good points, Dean.  Two items to mention about this.  Many people have felt that one of the amenities VWL lacked were the grand villas, though I'm not one of them since we'll never use one, either.  Second, by offering cabins--much like at PVB--they can offer more points for sale which increases their coffers. Regardless of whether most owners can afford the cabins, DVC can still sell the points for them.  By increasing the number of deluxe studios (again modeled on the paradigm at PVB), once again they can offer more points for sale.  You add a cachet to an already popular resort by building cabins, open up more studios to accommodate all the new buyers, and it's all financed by the new contracts.  Win, win, and win for DVC.  For VWL owners who love the serenity and smallness of the resort? Likely not so much.  Here endeth my soapeth box sermonette.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dean Marino said:


> Well, it could.... but the Main Building Room conversions will probably continue.  True or not, I keep hearing that Disney's perception is that there are not enough "Deluxe Studios" at VWL.  Now, we're homed there, and never have a problem getting one at 11 months.  But it seems a lot of folks NOT homed at VWL ARE having a problem - oddly, getting SMALLER rooms.
> 
> Now - couple this with the MAIN WL Deluxe Hotel Occupancy problem.  Not unique to WL.  The problem:  Disney has sort of hit the wall on raising room rates.  The main WL building often experiences 65% occupancy - even with the (seemingly) perpetual 30% discount off rack.  So.... The MAIN building could raise room prices again - then they would likely get stuck offering 40% discounts.  It ain't working.... .
> 
> I believe (all supposition on my part) that Disney will convert main lodge rooms to DVC to kill two birds with one stone - more "Deluxe Studios", coupled with a reduction in Main Building Rooms that aren't "moving" all that well.
> 
> Throughout this expansion thing.... I've been trying to figure out why a great part of the focus is on really LARGE cabins.  Folks - help me out here.... is there a perception that the VWL lacks really LARGE spaces?  Being a retired couple, we never try to get anything really large.



Hey Dean, My hope for this is we see Club or Concierge level studios in the main bldg. much like those at AKL.  I never would have thought staying in this type room would appeal until I did so at the Poly.


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday Corinne!!!


----------



## twinklebug

* Happy Birthday Corinne!*


----------



## twinklebug

Wow - the sneak peek at the villa build is pretty awesome. I can't for the life of me figure out the plan, but it's cool just the same. Reminds me of the 70s when my mom and dad would take my brother and I walking through the framework of homes being built, explaining to me how that empty space would be a tub, another, a kitchen... it was magic.

I'm really pretty excited to see what they create in the lodge. I don't think they'll mimic the design of the villas we're used to exactly, and the little touches might differ (moose in the shower ... tiles anyone? )
My only fears are really what they're going to do with that expanse of what we consider 'wilderness'. I suppose if they make the new pathways resemble those over at the poly it wouldn't be horrible... but I'd miss the deer.

Bonuses from the new design: 

VWL may finally get a community hall & perhaps the movies will be moved away from the Carolwood Pacific room on those stormy or cold evenings. Love the movies, just don't care for all the folk camped out in a room I'd like to go relax in with a book.
VWL will most likely get a new grilling area! And judging from what they've done at the Poly: gas grills! We've needed a replacement for that singular run down grill over by the boat rental area forever.


----------



## ottawagreg

sleepydog25 said:


> Good points, Dean.  Two items to mention about this.  Many people have felt that one of the amenities VWL lacked were the grand villas, though I'm not one of them since we'll never use one, either.  Second, by offering cabins--much like at PVB--they can offer more points for sale which increases their coffers. Regardless of whether most owners can afford the cabins, DVC can still sell the points for them.  By increasing the number of deluxe studios (again modeled on the paradigm at PVB), once again they can offer more points for sale.  You add a cachet to an already popular resort by building cabins, open up more studios to accommodate all the new buyers, and it's all financed by the new contracts.  Win, win, and win for DVC.  For VWL owners who love the serenity and smallness of the resort? Likely not so much.  Here endeth my soapeth box sermonette.




Sleepy you were on a nice roll there.  You had me hanging on every word.  I was looking for just one win for DVC folks vs. the mouse's three wins.  What's a paradigm?  Sounds like it would cost extra points.  Anyway, I had a thought for a new revenue source for Mickey.  They could build a miniature golf course in the main lobby and then wind it down the path to the villas.  Of course the fifty foot Christmas would have to go.  But nobody would notice much.  Not to mention the labor costs saved by not erecting it and then taking it down.  It would be themed on the Northwest of course.  The bubbling hot springs would be a lateral water hazard and it would be one stroke and distance penalty if you hit it in the drink.


----------



## jimmytammy

ottawagreg said:


> Granny you were on a nice roll there.  You had me hanging on every word.  I was looking for just one win for DVC folks vs. the mouse's three wins.  What's a paradigm?  Sounds like it would cost extra points.  Anyway, I had a thought for a new revenue source for Mickey.  They could build a miniature golf course in the main lobby and then wind it down the path to the villas.  Of course the fifty foot Christmas would have to go.  But nobody would notice much.  Not to mention the labor costs saved by not erecting it and then taking it down.  It would be themed on the Northwest of course.  The bubbling hot springs would be a lateral water hazard and it would be one stroke and distance penalty if you hit it in the drink.


_Dont give em any ideas Greg!!_


----------



## twinklebug

ottawagreg said:


> ... Anyway, I had a thought for a new revenue source for Mickey.  They could build a miniature golf course in the main lobby and then wind it down the path to the villas.  Of course the fifty foot Christmas would have to go.  But nobody would notice much.  Not to mention the labor costs saved by not erecting it and then taking it down.  It would be themed on the Northwest of course.  The bubbling hot springs would be a lateral water hazard and it would be one stroke and distance penalty if you hit it in the drink.





Yes, the tree is a big green nuisance, people will be so happy to see it go 
Oh, play through the VWL lobby & Carolwood Pacific Railroad Room, and don't forget the rental boat docks. You draw up the plans and I'll sign a petition to have it built.


----------



## MiaSRN62

_*Happy birthday Corinne! Have a magical day!*_


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> *Kathy*...thanks for the link showing the room conversion in process.  Looks like we can move the "WL Rooms Converting to VWL" from the Rumor status to Confirmed status.  Or at least the "Very Likely" status.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how this whole thing gets handled.  By all accounts, it is likely we may be seeing bungalow construction during our September trip.



I think we're going to have a few family members joining us for a trip in Oct and I picked VWL.  I really hope they have some delays with the cabins and don't get started on things quickly.   A construction zone is not what I had in mind for everyone to experience.    Or like Jimmy said, perhaps they won't get approved at all.  We can cross our fingers at least!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Corinne!*


----------



## ottawagreg

twinklebug said:


> Yes, the tree is a big green nuisance, people will be so happy to see it go winkle
> Oh, play through the VWL lobby & Carolwood Pacific Railroad Room, and don't forget the rental boat docks. You draw up the plans and I'll sign a petition to have it built.



I think you may be onto something Twinklebug.  Going down the ramp to the Villas it have the cowbells incorporated into hole or two.  Across the boardwalk would be a swamp theme.  Some train trestles in the railroad room.  Out by the new cabins it would be Davey Crockett signature holes.  On the boat dock the obligatory wind mill hole could empty out into a Donald Duck boat to collect the balls.

I am blessed to say we leave for the big airport in Chicago tomorrow after our morning rise.  We arrive in Orlando mid afternoon, and pull into Timberline drive about 3:30 or 4:00 pm.  Hopefully we get a dedicated studio across from the elevator overlooking the pool and those wonderful pine trees.  Or a room with clean sheets and a good coffee pot works too.  Eight magical nights away from the rat race!

I will snoop around some and see what I can see, and report back to the groupies.  But mostly we are going to try to make some nice memories while we can before the transformation begins.


----------



## Corinne

Thank you all for the birthday wishes!


----------



## jagoffee

ottawagreg said:


> I think you may be onto something Twinklebug.  Going down the ramp to the Villas it have the cowbells incorporated into hole or two.  Across the boardwalk would be a swamp theme.  Some train trestles in the railroad room.  Out by the new cabins it would be Davey Crockett signature holes.  On the boat dock the obligatory wind mill hole could empty out into a Donald Duck boat to collect the balls.
> 
> I am blessed to say we leave for the big airport in Chicago tomorrow after our morning rise.  We arrive in Orlando mid afternoon, and pull into Timberline drive about 3:30 or 4:00 pm.  Hopefully we get a dedicated studio across from the elevator overlooking the pool and those wonderful pine trees.  Or a room with clean sheets and a good coffee pot works too.  Eight magical nights away from the rat race!
> 
> I will snoop around some and see what I can see, and report back to the groupies.  But mostly we are going to try to make some nice memories while we can before the transformation begins.


Have a great time.  We are arriving next week on June 10 also out of ORD.  Hopefully in a dedicated two bedroom villa.  Have a great trip and we might just cross paths.  We will be the ones with big smiles.


----------



## Granny

Happy Monday, Groupies!!  


SlyDog has been kind enough to post my vacation dates for next Spring...we will be at BWV April 20-30 next year.  So far, it looks like we will be on our own as far as Groupie vacations. 

C'mon folks, don't you want to go to the Flower & Garden Festival in late April next year??   


And to get us back on topic, does anyone know what the extra building in DVC Mike's graphic is going to be?  I'm talking about that big green blob in the graphic.   I heard someone on another thread mention it as a Community Hall?  I sure hope they aren't tearing up that part of the property just to put a Community Hall in there. 

http://i235.*************************************NewVWLCUDM_1.png


----------



## momtwoboys

We are going to wlv april 15-22!!


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> Happy Monday, Groupies!!
> 
> 
> SlyDog has been kind enough to post my vacation dates for next Spring...we will be at BWV April 20-30 next year.  So far, it looks like we will be on our own as far as Groupie vacations.
> 
> C'mon folks, don't you want to go to the Flower & Garden Festival in late April next year??
> 
> 
> And to get us back on topic, does anyone know what the extra building in DVC Mike's graphic is going to be?  I'm talking about that big green blob in the graphic.   I heard someone on another thread mention it as a Community Hall?  I sure hope they aren't tearing up that part of the property just to put a Community Hall in there.
> 
> http://i235.*************************************NewVWLCUDM_1.png



The way I understand it, the Green will be a new restaurant, the community hall will be the red building, which is supposed to be for DVC guests only, so makes sense to keep it near the villas. Keep in mind we're still playing the "take your best guess" game.

I'd love to meet up for F&G, but I think I need to coerce my college kids (My youngest just graduated HS!) into another trip to make use of their APs and will make it a Star Wars weekend they may be more likely to attend.


----------



## Lakegirl

When does F&G start next year?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Happy Monday, Groupies!!
> 
> 
> SlyDog has been kind enough to post my vacation dates for next Spring...we will be at BWV April 20-30 next year.  So far, it looks like we will be on our own as far as Groupie vacations.
> 
> C'mon folks, don't you want to go to the Flower & Garden Festival in late April next year??
> 
> 
> And to get us back on topic, does anyone know what the extra building in DVC Mike's graphic is going to be?  I'm talking about that big green blob in the graphic.   I heard someone on another thread mention it as a Community Hall?  I sure hope they aren't tearing up that part of the property just to put a Community Hall in there.



We're looking at a trip either late April or early May - one more before our AP's expire so maybe we'll see you then!  

I agree with Twinklebug that the green building seems to be a new restaurant.  I had missed the part that there was a community hall going in!


----------



## Granny

momtwoboys said:


> We are going to wlv april 15-22!!



Sweet!  Hopefully we can meet up if your schedule permits.



twinklebug said:


> I'd love to meet up for F&G, but I think I need to coerce my college kids (My youngest just graduated HS!) into another trip to make use of their APs and will make it a Star Wars weekend they may be more likely to attend.



Totally understand that logic.  We haven't been for SW weekend yet...not sure that would be well received by my better half.  



Lakegirl said:


> When does F&G start next year?



Looks like the dates are *March 2 – May 15, 2016.*



KAT4DISNEY said:


> We're looking at a trip either late April or early May - one more before our AP's expire so maybe we'll see you then!



Kathy...that would be great!  Hope to run into you again!


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> The way I understand it, the Green will be a new restaurant, the community hall will be the red building, which is supposed to be for DVC guests only, so makes sense to keep it near the villas. Keep in mind we're still playing the "take your best guess" game.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> I agree with Twinklebug that the green building seems to be a new restaurant.  I had missed the part that there was a community hall going in!



Thanks for the responses and clarification.

The restaurant could be nice as long as it is well themed inside and out.  And I guess Community Hall will work there though that is just another bunch of trees that will have to go.   And it looks like they are keeping the shack for the boat & bike rental?

I know we are all just guessing but this seems pretty concrete to me as far as plans go.  Not just the idle speculation or "inside info" from the bus drivers!  Am I the only one who missed the bus drivers actually talking to the passengers?


----------



## Corinne

Granny, we won't be heading to WDW next Spring...our son and his wife talked us into a cruise(our first!) so we just have our September trip planned for the time being........


----------



## Dean Marino

Sandy and I are booked at the Villa's Nov 12-21, 2015 and April 20-28 2016 .

And I can not WAIT to find out about that new restaurant.  PLEASE, let it be a real SIG!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Thanks for the responses and clarification.
> 
> *The restaurant could be nice as long as it is well themed inside and out.*  And I guess Community Hall will work there though that is just another bunch of trees that will have to go.   And it looks like they are keeping the shack for the boat & bike rental?
> 
> I know we are all just guessing but this seems pretty concrete to me as far as plans go.  Not just the idle speculation or "inside info" from the bus drivers!  Am I the only one who missed the bus drivers actually talking to the passengers?


There's no way of knowing for sure, but *Luv* posited a theory that sounds quite plausible: move Artist Point to the "green blob" building so that it sits overlooking the water, then expand Roaring Fork to a much larger area in what is now the AP footprint.  Makes complete sense.


----------



## Corinne

sleepydog25 said:


> There's no way of knowing for sure, but *Luv* posited a theory that sounds quite plausible: move Artist Point to the "green blob" building so that it sits overlooking the water, then expand Roaring Fork to a much larger area in what is now the AP footprint.  Makes complete sense.



Lol, I agree Sleepy, but when did they EVER do anything that makes complete sense!!?? .....one perfect example is Beaches & Cream.  For years people have discussed the need to make it larger. The place has always  been crazy busy. It is located just next to the arcade. Why not expand B&C, and take some space from the arcade? Nope.


----------



## Dizny Dad

sleepydog25 said:


> . . . . . . .  then expand Roaring Fork to a much larger area in what is now the AP footprint.  Makes complete sense.



*Sleepy* - Love this idea!  I've have found Roaring Fork to be lacking for years; IMHO it just isn't up to par with other deluxe resort counter service offerings (take your pick).  I just hate that so much of the food is "microwaved", or what ever food services wants to call it now (_previously heated entrees_, or some such fancy distracting phrase).  I like it better than the miniature golf idea!

*Twinklebug*'s comment about the Community Center being for DVC only: (here I go again) as we all know, Disney will not say "NO" to guests.  I can't help but think of the numerous times DiznyDi & I were surprised at how some treated the Aulani facilities; IMHO (again ) there were so many that just could not have been DVC owners; expectations of being served by others, some things never good enough, etc.  Ask DisneyDi about the _"Cream guy". _ I hope The Lodge does not crumble into such a scenario.


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> There's no way of knowing for sure, but *Luv* posited a theory that sounds quite plausible: move Artist Point to the "green blob" building so that it sits overlooking the water, then expand Roaring Fork to a much larger area in what is now the AP footprint.  Makes complete sense.



Now that is the only idea I've heard that I actually like!  RF is way too small.  An expansion would be great.

Granny - would love to join you but I don't think April is in the cards for me.  The group cruise I did last year is repeating in 2016.  We sail 2/28 for 7 nights.  I honestly don't know what my WDW plans will be for next year.  My AP expires 12/27 & I'm not sure if I'll renew or not.   We're also planning a big trip to Europe next summer so it might be a year off or very minimal year of WDW for me.  That will be weird but right now I'm feeling my money will be better spent away from Disney.  Not really feeling too much love towards them at the moment.  Just a little too much greed & too little magic happening at the moment IMO.


----------



## horselover

Double post so I'm editing this one since I can't delete it.  Sorry!


----------



## DiznyDi

Ahh Granny, looks like DDad and I will miss you next year   Honestly, I haven't looked at the calendar yet, but we rarely travel in April.  Just meeting up with you and Mrs Granny might be incentive enough to go a little earlier!

I love *luv's* idea! And while I like Roaring Fork, there is need for improvement.  Guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Granny

I'm on board with the "new Roaring Fork" location too.  I can't see them opening a full service restaurant and leaving Artist Point open too (along with Whispering Canyon). 

It will certainly be interesting!  


Julie & Di...I know that late April isn't a great time but next year it seems it will work for us.  Completely understand anyone travelling at other times, but I just wanted to throw out our dates.

As an even longer lead time, we will probably have to go on our autumn trip in early September next year since we will be buying APs for our next trip in the second half of September.  That's an even less desirable time for most folks!


----------



## Dean Marino

Granny said:


> I'm on board with the "new Roaring Fork" location too.  I can't see them opening a full service restaurant and leaving Artist Point open too (along with Whispering Canyon).
> 
> It will certainly be interesting!
> 
> 
> Julie & Di...I know that late April isn't a great time but next year it seems it will work for us.  Completely understand anyone travelling at other times, but I just wanted to throw out our dates.
> 
> As an even longer lead time, we will probably have to go on our autumn trip in early December next year since we will be buying APs for our next trip in the second half of September.  That's an even less desirable time for most folks!




Wellllll...... ?  I could see two Sig Restaurants at WL.  By way of comparison, The "Red Roof Inn" (WL CM joke name for the Grand Floridian) has two Sigs (Citrico's and Narcoossee's), and one Super Sig Five Star (V&A).

Our hope?  The location shown for a new Restaurant is on PRIME land on the water.  Unless a Disney planner has gone totally brain dead, this is going to be a STUNNING Signature Restaurant.  The AP location?  Can't see someone moving a cafeteria up there.  Can't see Whispering Canyon moving there.  I'm guessing one of two things - AP moves to the new location, and another Sig takes the upstairs, or the new location gets a whole new restaurant.  Of the two?  I don't think AP WANTS a bigger restaurant... a quite, more intimate location fits their theme.


----------



## jimmytammy

Loving the idea of seeing RF increase in size and expand menu.  Sleepy, tell Luv we Luv her idea


----------



## sleepydog25

I just received all the confirmation I need that they are, indeed, going ahead with plans to "upgrade" the DVC experience at WL.  Our guide, from whom we've heard virtually nothing for going on two years just sent us a Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge postcard wherein she stated, ". . .I wanted to make sure you have my most up-to-date contact information."  She went on to add, "If I can be of any assistance with questions you might have about your Membership. . .please don't hesitate to call."  Coincidence?  I think not.


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> I just received all the confirmation I need that they are, indeed, going ahead with plans to "upgrade" the DVC experience at WL.  Our guide, from whom we've heard virtually nothing for going on two years just sent us a Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge postcard wherein she stated, ". . .I wanted to make sure you have my most up-to-date contact information."  She went on to add, "If I can be of any assistance with questions you might have about your Membership. . .please don't hesitate to call."  Coincidence?  I think not.



Not a coincidence.


----------



## Lakegirl

Dizny Dad said:


> *Sleepy* - Love this idea!  I've have found Roaring Fork to be lacking for years; IMHO it just isn't up to par with other deluxe resort counter service offerings (take your pick).  I just hate that so much of the food is "microwaved", or what ever food services wants to call it now (_previously heated entrees_, or some such fancy distracting phrase).  I like it better than the miniature golf idea!
> 
> *Twinklebug*'s comment about the Community Center being for DVC only: (here I go again) as we all know, Disney will not say "NO" to guests.  I can't help but think of the numerous times DiznyDi & I were surprised at how some treated the Aulani facilities; IMHO (again ) there were so many that just could not have been DVC owners; expectations of being served by others, some things never good enough, etc.  Ask DisneyDi about the _"Cream guy". _ I hope The Lodge does not crumble into such a scenario.


Dizzy Dad bummed to hear you review of roaring fork!!! We love The Mara at AKL and At the Poly, but have never eaten at Roarin Fork is it that bad???


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday, Donald Duck!!!

Hard to believe he is 81 today!!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Lakegirl said:


> Dizzy Dad bummed to hear you review of roaring fork!!! We love The Mara at AKL and At the Poly, but have never eaten at Roarin Fork is it that bad???



DDad will have to share which items he's refering to but we've always liked RF.  Their waffles in the morning are yummy and so are their sandwiches.  I also have liked their flatbreads.  It is a small location so unlike most resort CS they don't have fridges with pre made items.  Oh - and lest I forget, the best dessert bars you'll find at WDW and appropriately named....Magic Bars.    Soups are goo too.  I think DH has gotten a burger there but found it no better than any other counter service at WDW.  That covers what we tend to get there and like.  We definitely try to avoid the normal dining times though.


----------



## Granny

Lakegirl said:


> Dizzy Dad bummed to hear you review of roaring fork!!! We love The Mara at AKL and At the Poly, but have never eaten at Roarin Fork is it that bad???



We tend to like Roaring Fork too.  The made-while-you-wait sandwiches and salads are very good.  The other foods like the pizza and chicken strips are pretty much so-so.  I guess we might not like Roaring Fork as much if the same experience was at another, non-spectacular resort.


----------



## sleepydog25

Lakegirl said:


> Dizzy Dad bummed to hear you review of roaring fork!!! We love The Mara at AKL and At the Poly, but have never eaten at Roarin Fork is it that bad???


I would agree that it doesn't quite measure up to some other resorts, but my primary complaint is its size.  It's relatively tiny which is why it would be good to see it expand.  The Mickey waffles are made-to-order and come with toppings such as strawberries, chocolate chips, whipped cream, etc.  We've had excellent sandwiches there, too, but as another mentioned, the grill items aren't particularly notable.  It could use a new, more expansive locale.


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats, Donald has held his age very well through the years IMO

Sleepy, sounds like they are gearing up to hit us owners 1st, toying with our emotions, not fun 

Though we dont eat at RF often, I do like the flatbreads and the made to order salads.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday KAT4DISNEY!!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

OK -_not Bummed_ - I have just found RF lacking compared to so many other Disney resorts, including many of the moderate level resorts.  I agree that the fresh made sandwiches are fine, salads, too.  The choices are certainly limited.  It has been my experience that the afternoon and evening hamburgers, flatbreads, etc. that come from the "hot side" are just disappointing.  If you enjoy the flatbreads at RF, please do not try them at Artist's Palette. 

Now, to the ongoing restaurant discussion; How about moving Whispering Canyon out to the new mystery space on the map, leaving Artist's Point where it is since it does have a lovely view, and putting in a large food court type facility into the old Whispering Canyon space.  Close it off so as not to intrude on the _ambience_ of the lobby, convert the old RF space to a DVC space, storage closet, whatever.

And Happy Birthday Donald; the original Angry Bird.


----------



## sleepydog25

*Have a Wonderfully Happy Birthday KAT!!!!!*


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday Kat4Disney!   * I hope you have something fun planned to celebrate.  Enjoy your special day!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Me, too! Me, too!   HAPPY BIRTHDAY Kat4Disney!


----------



## DiznyDi

Lakegirl - I love Roaring Fork!  But have yet to eat off of the grill side.  Their salads and sandwiches are fresh made and excellent.  Chili is good, though spicy. They previously featured a morning yogurt bar but that has since been discontinued.  You can still get the yogurt, granola and fresh fruit parfait pre-made and in the refrigerated case.

DDad's experience with the grill side has been still frozen flatbreads and still frozen burgers. We will usually pick-up items on our way back to our room.  Consequently you don't know your items are still frozen until you take that first bite back 'home'.  These are in distinct contrast to the fresh-made wonderful flatbreads served from the Artists Palette at Saratoga Springs.

We will go into Territory Lounge and order the wonderful mushroom soup - sometimes 'to go' and prefer that to any of the grill items from RF.


----------



## ottawagreg

Good morning groupies. Mid trip report, this is hump day for us. Construction is definitely going on in main lodge. South wing closest to hidden springs. I have been greeting workers on way in as I am leaving for golf. Jack hammer noise dominates the pool scene. We took some pics but one guy stood in doorway to block our view.   One day at end of shift they disconnected the compressed air hose. It blasted for approx 20 seconds. Very loud. The entire pool stopped and peered over in their direction. Talk about killing the magic. Oh boy. 

We have exact same room as the Christmas trip. Wife n daughter both think the trees are "thinner" than December. I am certain of it. We are taking pics of that, to compare from last trip, but I am pretty sure that several have been felled.

I may wander down the wrong hallway and see how far I get. On my phone typing this so I will sign off for now.


----------



## twinklebug

_Happy Birthday Kathy! _


----------



## twinklebug

ottawagreg said:


> Good morning groupies. Mid trip report, this is hump day for us. Construction is definitely going on in main lodge. South wing closest to hidden springs. I have been greeting workers on way in as I am leaving for golf. Jack hammer noise dominates the pool scene. We took some pics but one guy stood in doorway to block our view.   One day at end of shift they disconnected the compressed air hose. It blasted for approx 20 seconds. Very loud. The entire pool stopped and peered over in their direction. Talk about killing the magic. Oh boy.
> 
> We have exact same room as the Christmas trip. Wife n daughter both think the trees are "thinner" than December. I am certain of it. We are taking pics of that, to compare from last trip, but I am pretty sure that several have been felled.
> 
> I may wander down the wrong hallway and see how far I get. On my phone typing this so I will sign off for now.



In my bestest Pooh Bear voice: "Oh, bother."

Sorry about all the construction noise at the pool. It's one of my favorite quite spots on property too, hopefully lunch break will afford some quiet time out there.

We're headed down in a couple weeks here to meet up with my sister, her boys and my adult son... although technically as of today, all three of my kids are adults. My sister decided WL was to be her "quiet place" after staying at the Poly and all their construction (which seems to be winding down) for a few nights. I've forewarned here there _may _be construction sounds.  To paraphrase her response: "Oh, bother." 

Have fun on your explorations Greg! Let us know if you discover anything interesting, or of the paths are just too treacherous to travel


----------



## Granny

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY Kat !!*


----------



## Granny

ottawagreg said:


> Good morning groupies. Mid trip report, this is hump day for us. Construction is definitely going on in main lodge. South wing closest to hidden springs. I have been greeting workers on way in as I am leaving for golf. Jack hammer noise dominates the pool scene. We took some pics but one guy stood in doorway to block our view.   One day at end of shift they disconnected the compressed air hose. It blasted for approx 20 seconds. Very loud. The entire pool stopped and peered over in their direction. Talk about killing the magic. Oh boy.
> 
> We have exact same room as the Christmas trip. Wife n daughter both think the trees are "thinner" than December. I am certain of it. We are taking pics of that, to compare from last trip, but I am pretty sure that several have been felled.
> 
> I may wander down the wrong hallway and see how far I get. On my phone typing this so I will sign off for now.



Thanks for the on-site scouting report.  I guess the construction noises will only grow as they start the bungalows, assuming they go forward with those plans and get the rubber stamp approval they need.  Still, looking forward to staying there in September.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

ottawagreg said:


> Good morning groupies. Mid trip report, this is hump day for us. Construction is definitely going on in main lodge. South wing closest to hidden springs. I have been greeting workers on way in as I am leaving for golf. Jack hammer noise dominates the pool scene. We took some pics but one guy stood in doorway to block our view.   One day at end of shift they disconnected the compressed air hose. It blasted for approx 20 seconds. Very loud. The entire pool stopped and peered over in their direction. Talk about killing the magic. Oh boy.
> 
> We have exact same room as the Christmas trip. Wife n daughter both think the trees are "thinner" than December. I am certain of it. We are taking pics of that, to compare from last trip, but I am pretty sure that several have been felled.
> 
> I may wander down the wrong hallway and see how far I get. On my phone typing this so I will sign off for now.


 
Thanks for taking time out to report back Greg! We're definitey interested to read anything you can find out.  Maybe we should come up with some sort of diversion plan that will distract the workers and enable you to get into the inner sanctum of the South Wing......where's Miss Florida's phone number when we need it?!?  I suppose I could mail you some of my surveillance equipment and outfits, but I don't know if I still have that one that makes me look like a moose; I'll have to check.  Enjoy your trip!!!


----------



## Dean Marino

Granny said:


> Thanks for the on-site scouting report.  I guess the construction noises will only grow as they start the bungalows, assuming they go forward with those plans and get the rubber stamp approval they need.  Still, looking forward to staying there in September.



You know, I wonder?  Those proposed bungalows are OUT a ways from the main lodge....  the construction TRAFFIC situation may get pretty ugly, though - consider what happened at the Poly .


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for the roaming report Greg


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday, Kat!

Hope it was all you wanted.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday KAT4DISNEY!!!!





sleepydog25 said:


> *Have a Wonderfully Happy Birthday KAT!!!!!*





DiznyDi said:


> *Happy Birthday Kat4Disney!   * I hope you have something fun planned to celebrate.  Enjoy your special day!





Dizny Dad said:


> Me, too! Me, too!   HAPPY BIRTHDAY Kat4Disney!





twinklebug said:


> _Happy Birthday Kathy! _





Granny said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY Kat !!*





twokats said:


> Happy Birthday, Kat!
> 
> Hope it was all you wanted.




Thanks for all the birthday wishes everyone!!!  This was the last birthday before a very big birthday so have to enjoy it and the year!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

I am presently using this as my Desktop at work . . . Just thought I would share it.  I took it during F&G this year from the restroom doorway beside the lockers; got a few "'excuse me"s in the process.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Here is a similar shot taken by DiznyDi & DD in February this year . . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Love the pics Dad Makes me wish I were there right now!

Happy Weekend folks!  Though we work most weekends, except Sunday, its still good to wind down and be on my own time.  Been under a lot of work related stress lately, but who isnt?  I guess if I didnt have work, stress would come from the opposite side

Not sure if I have shared this or not, we are leaving for England July 22.  Ts brother and family are stationed at Lackenheath(sp.) AFB.  Capt. D and I will be there for 2 weeks, T, 2 mos.  We are going to London, Bath, Cliffs of Dover and a few other things sprinkled in between.  Never been there so really looking 4wd to it.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Hello everyone. I am new to this thread. My wife and I are DVC owners and addicts. We own at SSR and VGF. We just got waitlisted for this amazeballs resort for our Christmas stay this year! We are staying 3 nights starting 15th December! We are so super excited we cannot contain ourselves. The new refurb rooms look great I hope we get one of those. We are staying another 6 nights after this at our beloved SSR then on 24th Dec we board The Dream for a 4 night Christmas cruise. We are from the UK. We have been countless times but never at Christmas. I am so excited! The Villa's at Wilderness Lodge! Yeah! A dream come true.


----------



## Granny

*DDad.*..love the pictures!  Always a welcome diversion. 





jimmytammy said:


> Not sure if I have shared this or not, we are leaving for England July 22.  Ts brother and family are stationed at Lackenheath(sp.) AFB.  Capt. D and I will be there for 2 weeks, T, 2 mos.  We are going to London, Bath, Cliffs of Dover and a few other things sprinkled in between.  Never been there so really looking 4wd to it.



*Jimmy*...I think this is the first I've heard of your plans.  What a great trip, and Tammy is travelling like a European on a lengthy "holiday" in England.  Looking forward to the pix, and I know you guys will have a wonderful time.


----------



## Granny

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Hello everyone. I am new to this thread. My wife and I are DVC owners and addicts. We own at SSR and VGF. We just got waitlisted for this amazeballs resort for our Christmas stay this year! We are staying 3 nights starting 15th December! We are so super excited we cannot contain ourselves. The new refurb rooms look great I hope we get one of those. We are staying another 6 nights after this at our beloved SSR then on 24th Dec we board The Dream for a 4 night Christmas cruise. We are from the UK. We have been countless times but never at Christmas. I am so excited! The Villa's at Wilderness Lodge! Yeah! A dream come true.



 to our little VWL oasis here on the DIS Boards!  Your trip sounds like a wonderful combination of WDW and cruising.  And a Christmas at sea...I'll be that will be a very memorable and magical experience for you and your wife.

I have to admit, I haven't heard of the word "amazeballs" but it sounds pretty cool!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies Paula Sedley-Burke!!!!
We love the excitement about your future trip, and love pictures around here too.  If you would like to add your dates of vacation to our 1st page, PM sleepydog25, he is our keeper of the thread, and PM me if you would like to add birthday or anniversary as we love to celebrate around here!


----------



## sleepydog25

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Hello everyone. I am new to this thread. My wife and I are DVC owners and addicts. We own at SSR and VGF. We just got waitlisted for this amazeballs resort for our Christmas stay this year! We are staying 3 nights starting 15th December! We are so super excited we cannot contain ourselves. The new refurb rooms look great I hope we get one of those. We are staying another 6 nights after this at our beloved SSR then on 24th Dec we board The Dream for a 4 night Christmas cruise. We are from the UK. We have been countless times but never at Christmas. I am so excited! The Villa's at Wilderness Lodge! Yeah! A dream come true.


As others have said, WELCOME!! You will absolutely love the Lodge during the Christmas season--there is no more beautiful resort at WDW then. It is, indeed, amazeballs as my own beloved has said before. All the rooms have been refurbished so no issues there. Be sure to take in the Osborne Family Spectacle of Lights at DHS. A Christmas cruise?  How wonderful!  Have a blast planning and congrats on your wait list coming through!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Hey, yeah - WELCOME Paula Sedley-Burke!!  Always glad to have another 'round the fire! All you gotta have is a love of the Lodge to join in the fun.

And _*WooHoo*_ on getting your Ressie at VWL!  It is an amazing place all year long, but really wonderful at Christmas time.  Don't miss taking the sleigh ride over at Fort Wilderness one evening; make reservations before you leave home!  You will really enjoy it!


----------



## Lakegirl

Dizny Dad said:


> I am presently using this as my Desktop at work . . . Just thought I would share it.  I took it during F&G this year from the restroom doorway beside the lockers; got a few "'excuse me"s in the process.


Beautiful!


----------



## Corinne

*Happy (belated) Birthday Kathy!!!! *

*Sorry I'm late, hope it was great!*


----------



## Corinne

Happy Saturday Groupies, and to *Paula*! This is the best group! 

*Ottawagreg-* thanks for the report, looking forward to any further updates and photos!

*Jimmy* and *Tammy*- England!!! How wonderful!!!! Have a great trip,cannot wait to hear all about it!!!!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

sleepydog25 said:


> As others have said, WELCOME!! You will absolutely love the Lodge during the Christmas season--there is no more beautiful resort at WDW then. It is, indeed, amazeballs as my own beloved has said before. All the rooms have been refurbished so no issues there. Be sure to take in the Osborne Family Spectacle of Lights at DHS. A Christmas cruise?  How wonderful!  Have a blast planning and congrats on your wait list coming through!


Thank you so much for your warm welcome! How nice of you. We will check out the lights thank you. I hope there is a bus to DHS? I guess there must be. The boat goes to MK doesn't it?


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Dizny Dad said:


> Hey, yeah - WELCOME Paula Sedley-Burke!!  Always glad to have another 'round the fire! All you gotta have is a love of the Lodge to join in the fun.
> 
> And _*WooHoo*_ on getting your Ressie at VWL!  It is an amazing place all year long, but really wonderful at Christmas time.  Don't miss taking the sleigh ride over at Fort Wilderness one evening; make reservations before you leave home!  You will really enjoy it!


Wow thank you so much. Oh a sleigh ride really? I will investigate this. I am disabled so I will see if it is accessible for me. Thank you so much it is so warming to be part of such a friendly thread.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Granny said:


> to our little VWL oasis here on the DIS Boards!  Your trip sounds like a wonderful combination of WDW and cruising.  And a Christmas at sea...I'll be that will be a very memorable and magical experience for you and your wife.
> 
> I have to admit, I haven't heard of the word "amazeballs" but it sounds pretty cool!


Thank you so much for your warm welcome. We can't wait to stay. What a lovely bunch of folks! Worth the waitlist alone!


----------



## Granny

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I hope there is a bus to DHS? I guess there must be. The boat goes to MK doesn't it?



There is a boat that goes to MK.   There is also a bus that goes to MK.  All other destinations at WDW are a bus trip from Wilderness Lodge including Epcot, DHS, DAK, Downtown Disney and the water parks.


----------



## momtwoboys

speaking of transportation on our next trip we are focusing on MK and then a day at Epcot split with a walk over to DHS. On the epcot day is it easier to boat over to CR and take the monorail over to TTC and then the epcot monorail? Or the bus that will probably hit up other deluxe resorts before heading out?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> *Happy (belated) Birthday Kathy!!!! *
> 
> *Sorry I'm late, hope it was great!*



Thanks Corinne!



momtwoboys said:


> speaking of transportation on our next trip we are focusing on MK and then a day at Epcot split with a walk over to DHS. On the epcot day is it easier to boat over to CR and take the monorail over to TTC and then the epcot monorail? Or the bus that will probably hit up other deluxe resorts before heading out?



If you want a travel experience including boat and monorail then that's one way to go but it will not be as fast as the bus.  The Epcot bus stops at FW.  Excluding any initial  wait for the bus it takes 15 to 20 minutes.  If you did the boat, monorail and then monorail you'd have the travel time plus 3 waits for the transportation and I'd guess at best it would be 30 minutes or more.


----------



## momtwoboys

ok thanks we will stick with the Bus for that day. boat to the MK and I guess bus also on our waterpark day. The day we do epcot we will walk to dhs for a bit. First time for WLV for us but not a newbie to WDW or onsite stays either.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Not sure if I have shared this or not, we are leaving for England July 22.  Ts brother and family are stationed at Lackenheath(sp.) AFB.  Capt. D and I will be there for 2 weeks, T, 2 mos.  We are going to London, Bath, Cliffs of Dover and a few other things sprinkled in between.  Never been there so really looking 4wd to it.



How fun! And Tammy - 2 months there!!!  Can't wait to hear about it.  I've been to London once, just after graduating from college when we visited 6 or 7 countries in 4 weeks.    I've been back to a couple of those countries since then but not England.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thanks Corinne!
> 
> 
> 
> If you want a travel experience including boat and monorail then that's one way to go but it will not be as fast as the bus.  The Epcot bus stops at FW.  Excluding any initial  wait for the bus it takes 15 to 20 minutes.  If you did the boat, monorail and then monorail you'd have the travel time plus 3 waits for the transportation and I'd guess at best it would be 30 minutes or more.


Wholeheartedly agree.  Bus service is usually fairly good at VWL/WL.  

On a side note, Luv and I saw JURASSIC WORLD today and thoroughly enjoyed it.  For me, it was easily the second best in the JURASSIC series, topped only by the original.  Chris Pratt was perfect, and should they ever decide to resurrect the Indiana Jones movies, he would be a great replacement as Indy.  JW was exciting, fast-paced, and quite funny, actually.  Thumbs up!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Granny said:


> There is a boat that goes to MK.   There is also a bus that goes to MK.  All other destinations at WDW are a bus trip from Wilderness Lodge including Epcot, DHS, DAK, Downtown Disney and the water parks.


Thank you very helpful to know.


----------



## jimmytammy

Paula, I wanted to add while in wdw around Christmas be sure to see the Candlelight Processional.


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT, that is cool about you being in England. I have only been out of USA once before to Argentina and Brazil, oh yeah, and Castaway Cay  I can't wait!  We have been watching Downton Abbey lately so just gets me juiced up about the whole thing.

Sleepy, looking 4wd to seeing the new movie.  And I agree, Chris Pratt would make a good Indy.  Anything to revive Indy Jones works for me


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> KAT, that is cool about you being in England. I have only been out of USA once before to Argentina and Brazil, oh yeah, and Castaway Cay  I can't wait!  We have been watching Downton Abbey lately so just gets me juiced up about the whole thing.
> 
> Sleepy, looking 4wd to seeing the new movie.  And I agree, Chris Pratt would make a good Indy.  Anything to revive Indy Jones works for me


Guess we weren't the only ones to see JW as it's setting all kinds of records for an opening.  We saw the 3D IMAX version.  The previews that were in 3D were amazing, especially THE WALK, but the movie itself didn't need the 3D effect.  I do recommend IMAX though as the sound and feel were superb.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

jimmytammy said:


> Paula, I wanted to add while in wdw around Christmas be sure to see the Candlelight Processional.


Yes that is a great tip! I hope they release the exact dates and times soon!


----------



## horselover

ottawagreg said:


> Good morning groupies. Mid trip report, this is hump day for us. Construction is definitely going on in main lodge. South wing closest to hidden springs. I have been greeting workers on way in as I am leaving for golf. Jack hammer noise dominates the pool scene. We took some pics but one guy stood in doorway to block our view.   One day at end of shift they disconnected the compressed air hose. It blasted for approx 20 seconds. Very loud. The entire pool stopped and peered over in their direction. Talk about killing the magic. Oh boy.
> 
> We have exact same room as the Christmas trip. Wife n daughter both think the trees are "thinner" than December. I am certain of it. We are taking pics of that, to compare from last trip, but I am pretty sure that several have been felled.
> 
> I may wander down the wrong hallway and see how far I get. On my phone typing this so I will sign off for now.



Thanks for the sleuthing Greg.  I'm getting worried what it will be like come Dec.    



jimmytammy said:


> Love the pics Dad Makes me wish I were there right now!
> 
> Happy Weekend folks!  Though we work most weekends, except Sunday, its still good to wind down and be on my own time.  Been under a lot of work related stress lately, but who isnt?  I guess if I didnt have work, stress would come from the opposite side
> 
> Not sure if I have shared this or not, we are leaving for England July 22.  Ts brother and family are stationed at Lackenheath(sp.) AFB.  Capt. D and I will be there for 2 weeks, T, 2 mos.  We are going to London, Bath, Cliffs of Dover and a few other things sprinkled in between.  Never been there so really looking 4wd to it.



Hope the work stress eases up soon Jimmy.

Have a wonderful trip to England!  I won't be far behind you.  I leave for Germany on 7/26.  England is on our agenda for next Summer.  Looking forward to your reviews & pictures of course!   You know how much the groupies love pictures.    



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Hello everyone. I am new to this thread. My wife and I are DVC owners and addicts. We own at SSR and VGF. We just got waitlisted for this amazeballs resort for our Christmas stay this year! We are staying 3 nights starting 15th December! We are so super excited we cannot contain ourselves. The new refurb rooms look great I hope we get one of those. We are staying another 6 nights after this at our beloved SSR then on 24th Dec we board The Dream for a 4 night Christmas cruise. We are from the UK. We have been countless times but never at Christmas. I am so excited! The Villa's at Wilderness Lodge! Yeah! A dream come true.



Welcome to the groupies Paula!      



sleepydog25 said:


> Wholeheartedly agree.  Bus service is usually fairly good at VWL/WL.
> 
> On a side note, Luv and I saw JURASSIC WORLD today and thoroughly enjoyed it.  For me, it was easily the second best in the JURASSIC series, topped only by the original.  Chris Pratt was perfect, and should they ever decide to resurrect the Indiana Jones movies, he would be a great replacement as Indy.  JW was exciting, fast-paced, and quite funny, actually.  Thumbs up!



Thanks for the review.  I was actually considering seeing this one & your review seals the deal.  The last 2 were pretty bad.

Happy belated birthday Kathy!          Sorry I missed the actual day.


----------



## Lakegirl

ottawagreg said:


> Good morning groupies. Mid trip report, this is hump day for us. Construction is definitely going on in main lodge. South wing closest to hidden springs. I have been greeting workers on way in as I am leaving for golf. Jack hammer noise dominates the pool scene. We took some pics but one guy stood in doorway to block our view.   One day at end of shift they disconnected the compressed air hose. It blasted for approx 20 seconds. Very loud. The entire pool stopped and peered over in their direction. Talk about killing the magic. Oh boy.
> 
> We have exact same room as the Christmas trip. Wife n daughter both think the trees are "thinner" than December. I am certain of it. We are taking pics of that, to compare from last trip, but I am pretty sure that several have been felled.
> 
> I may wander down the wrong hallway and see how far I get. On my phone typing this so I will sign off for now.


Thanks for keeping us updated!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> On a side note, Luv and I saw JURASSIC WORLD today and thoroughly enjoyed it.  For me, it was easily the second best in the JURASSIC series, topped only by the original.  Chris Pratt was perfect, and should they ever decide to resurrect the Indiana Jones movies, he would be a great replacement as Indy.  JW was exciting, fast-paced, and quite funny, actually.  Thumbs up!



Thanks for the review sleepy!  I wanted to try and go Thursday on my birthday but timing didn't quite work out.  Looking forward to seeing it though and was soooooo hoping it was better than 2 & 3.  I never watched Parks and Rec but was pleasantly surprised by Chris Pratt in Guardians of the Galaxy and thought he'd do a good job in JW.  What an excellent idea for an Indy replacement!  



horselover said:


> Happy belated birthday Kathy!          Sorry I missed the actual day.



Thanks Julie!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday rfassett!!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY rfassett!*


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Paula -* The Sleigh rides start near the horse barns; some years out in front of the barns, some in front of the Hoop-Dee-Doo Revue.  Both places are paved areas and afford easy access to the sleighs.  DiznyDi was surprised that the sleighs have runners with wheels.  I was familiar with that set-up; you can't always depend on snow to be all along your route (especially in Florida)!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Wishing rfassett a very Happy Birthday!

 *Paula!  So nice to have you here!  DDad and I may just run into you during your December stay.  We'll be there at the same time.  Groupie meet ?!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday rfassett!!!! *


----------



## twinklebug

_ Happy Birthday rfassett !_* *


----------



## Lakegirl

So excited I am officially an owner at VWL, bummed that there is no availability at VWL for our August stay!  Thinking of waist listing it as I really want to stay there!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Lakegirl said:


> So excited I am officially an owner at VWL, bummed that there is no availability at VWL for our August stay!  Thinking of waist listing it as I really want to stay there!!!


Congrats and definitely do waitlist.  Though the odds aren't in your favor at this late of a date, it certainly won't hurt to go on the list.  May pixie dust and fairy tale wishes come through for you!  

Also, happy birthday, rfasset!


----------



## twokats

Happy birthday, rfassett!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Saw an article this AM on FB...apparently the rumor of DisneyAmerica is circulating again in VA.  Sweet Briar College, north of Lynchburg, is closing and the article writer speculates that Disney has purchased the 3000 plus acres.  I for one would love to see it happen, finally, though I was against their 1st choice near Mannassas Battlefield, history buff here, so didnt want to see the land desecrated.  In retrospect, the Walmart stuck next door to the entrance of the park is much worse.  Hope this is truly a go.


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> Saw an article this AM on FB...apparently the rumor of DisneyAmerica is circulating again in VA.  . . . . . . .



It is always interesting to watch "Disney Rumors" take flight.  We had one in our area years ago that Disney was considering buying Sea World in Aurora, Ohio.  Wow!  45 minutes away - a Disney property!  And you betcha, the real estate market took a jump as speculators scuffled for position.  It turned out it was not true.  Too bad; a Disney property never does anything but improve the landscape and the local economy.  I kind of think it was just a ruse played out by large real estate companies to kick the market.  Again, always interesting to watch "Disney Rumors" take flight.  We'll all be watching for this one to land!


----------



## sleepydog25

I live not far from the Disney America rumored site--have friends who went to Sweet Briar--and am amused by the story.  I've heard for years that Disney did once look in this area only to decide between the protests from historians and the fact that it snows and gets below zero here on occasion, it wasn't a good place to build.  My take is that it's just a rumor as the weather situation hasn't changed any, and I can't imagine Disney building anything that wasn't accessible 365 days of the year.


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy, the weather too me is the kicker in the whole deal.  I would love to see a park nearer for long weekend trips, etc. and think that Disney would do justice to an historic based park, and makes great sense to do one in VA, cant think of much more of an historic state than the Old Dominion.  

Dad, we too had a site in Mebane, NC a few years ago, the Disney is coming scenario played out.  Oh Boy(in my best Mickey voice)that will be leass than 20 mins down the road, we can go all the time...not! Same deal, just investors jacking price up


----------



## Dizny Dad

So the "Disney is coming" rumors come from time to time.  Isn't it wonderful that Disney is a company that generate excitement and enthusiasm from locals when such rumors fly! 

Imagine what the local community does when a company wants to place a steel mill facility close by.  Yes, the economic moguls rave and try to encourage the investment, but there is always a group of protestors with some issue they want to prove will kill all the children and poison the old folks. 

I just finished a two year commissioning of America's most advanced Finishing Mill Facility in Youngstown, Ohio.  From the beginning there was infighting of adjacent communities, and groups floating the "we all are going to die" theories. 

Please tell me if I'm incorrect here . . anybody ever have protestors against their "Disney Rumor"?  If so, I guess I'm so Disney-tised that I am blind to their chants.


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> Please tell me if I'm incorrect here . . anybody ever have protestors against their "Disney Rumor"?  If so, I guess I'm so Disney-tised that I am blind to their chants.




*DDad*...I can't say that there have been any "Disney is coming" rumors in my area (though there was a strong one decades ago).  But I have run into many "Disney haters" in the past several years and they would not be excited to hear of any such plan.  I guess if you're not interested in Disney, then the potential for increased traffic may put some off.  But I can't see any business that is going to add a ton of local jobs as being shunned by the public at large.  I know as you say that there will be protesters for any new project, but in general you would think the majority of people would be excited to see so many jobs created in their area.


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> So the "Disney is coming" rumors come from time to time.  Isn't it wonderful that Disney is a company that generate excitement and enthusiasm from locals when such rumors fly!
> 
> Imagine what the local community does when a company wants to place a steel mill facility close by.  Yes, the economic moguls rave and try to encourage the investment, but there is always a group of protestors with some issue they want to prove will kill all the children and poison the old folks.
> 
> I just finished a two year commissioning of America's most advanced Finishing Mill Facility in Youngstown, Ohio.  From the beginning there was infighting of adjacent communities, and groups floating the "we all are going to die" theories.
> 
> Please tell me if I'm incorrect here . . anybody ever have protestors against their "Disney Rumor"?  If so, I guess I'm so Disney-tised that I am blind to their chants.


Those interested in preserving the historical prestige of the area generating the latest rumors were reportedly fired up when Disney first expressed interest decades ago. All the news outlets here mentioned that opposition from years ago in their recent stories. I suspect if the highly unlikely rumor were to pan out, there'd still be protests but not a lot.


----------



## jimmytammy

I remember when the Disney America idea was on the way to Northern VA, very near the Mannassas Battelfield,(where Stonewall Jackson got his nickname) which was the site of the 1st major battle of the Civil War, and a year later, was same site of even bigger battle, and many Civil War historians and buffs(including me, this was pre Disney fanatic days)came out in droves against it.

  I can say, the result of that park not going in caused worse damage in that a WalMart is stuck right beside entry to the hallowed ground.  My cousin who worked as a Ranger at Fredersicksburg VA battlefield and surrounding battlefields told of how that Disney park truly died, with an upheaval from very rich folks, many politicians who lived in surrounding area and felt homes would decrease in value. 

 Im sorry I was a small part of it to this day, knowing Disney would have helped preserve the history in a positive way.  My GG grandfather fought on that battlefield both times, and knowing many of us shot Disney down, not knowing the underlying real reason at the time so many in the area were fighting so hard to kill it off.  In the end, getting a WalMart may have been the backfire the rich politicians deserved.

Off to happier thoughts


----------



## jimmytammy

Dad
In reading deeper into your post, I too have faced personal scrutiny in being a builder.  We used to build a lot of homes, maybe 15 a year, but they were smaller.  As time went on, houses got bigger, and we built less.  I was told point blank by our newly appointed Chamber of Commerce leader(I was President of our local HomeBuilders Assoc. of America, so I was the one he targeted)that it was guys like me who's fault it was that CoC couldnt interest businesses to come to our local area.

I asked what he meant, and he was saying we are buying up all the land, wiping it out and building multitudes of homes.  Well, building maybe 3 homes a year at that time, he got corrected rather quickly.  He was speaking of track builders and I told him local builders loved new businesses, understanding that in return, they generate new homes, furniture sales, etc.  

My point being, we are a funny breed, us humans, we dont want change, but when it comes, we tend to forget over time, and accept, and even embrace it sometimes.


----------



## eliza61

*Thursday morning Trivia*​First, happy belated birthday rfassett and Kat, sorry I miss the party.

_*On June 17th, 1995, the bronze statue of Walt Disney and Mickey mouse, aptly named "Partners" is installed in the hub of WDW's Magic Kingdom.*_

_*On June 18th, 1995 the first live wedding was televised from Disney's Wedding pavillion.  It was part of the lifetime channels original series called "weddings of a lifetime".  stinker that I am, I'm trying to see if the couple is still married.  lol *_

_*Next door to the pavillion is a one stop shopping Bridal studio named Franke's bridal studio.  It is named after the Wedding planner character played by Martin short in  the 1991 version of Father of the bride. (pssst.  the original with a gorgeous Elizabeth Taylor is soo much better, lol)*_

_*The pavillion officially opened July 1995*_


----------



## Dizny Dad

*eliza* - Thanks for the history lesson!  I love reading this kind of stuff; and sharing it on the thread makes us all better groupies and better Disney reps in our work places and among friends.  I know most of the groupies have stories similar in nature; I have become the go-to-guy in my company for Disney info.  I did not ask for this position, but do not shun it either.  I answer so many questions of those first time visitor looking for the inside track for their family and friends. It is good to have the little history nuggets that enrich our knowledge (and keep others thinking we really know Disney!)


----------



## Toolulu22

Love this information- I had no idea that Franc's was named for Martin Short's character!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

eliza61 said:


> First, happy belated birthday rfassett and Kat, sorry I miss the party.



Thanks eliza!


----------



## jimmytammy

Love the trivia Eliza!

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Love the trivia Eliza!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend


You, too, JT!  Just 13 more days before we're off to the World and our cruise.


----------



## ottawagreg

Hello everyone.  We have returned safely from the summer trip.  Commute home was brutal.  Storms and heavy rain formed a blanket over Chicago, and I hear that there was a tornado warning near O'Hare airport.  It was about 3:00 a.m. when we arrived home and got to bed.   Then there was the issue of cleaning up the flooded basement.  The sump pump motor burned up, but fortunately we had a backup pump on hand and a plumber was able to come over on the travel day and most of it pumped out.  All in all we were fortunate.  Now it is Friday and we are back into the daily routine.

I could not get into the construction zone.  The sneak attack from the main pool side of the south wing and the hallway from the lobby are sealed off with plywood.  Completely blocking any access, of course that wold be expected but I tried it anyway.  So I went back outside.  These pics are all I was able to get.  I took them with my cell.  Viki has more on the real camera, I'll try to see what might be worthwhile in sharing.













This guy kneeling is gluing 3" CPVC  piping.  I asked him a few questions.  He seemed happy enough to talk with me.  He told me that they were installing new plumbing in the floor.  I also learned that they were  going to go down the entire first floor hallway.  I assume that would be both sides of the hallway.  I asked him if they there were going to all the floors above and he shook his head, no.  I also asked if they were making the rooms larger, and he said yes.  However, he seemed confused when I mentioned studios and 1 bedrooms.  His boss starting walking toward us so I ended the conversation and moved away, as I didn't want to make any trouble for him.

I gleaned that there is concrete saws cutting slits into the slab to route the new plumbing and the jackhammers are making a cutout to lay the pipes.  In the picture above the guy with the filter masking his face was carrying debris from inside to the cart behind the Deere tractor.  This went on all day, every day we were there.  I met them in the morning at about seven on my way to golf.  The noise stopped about four in the afternoon.


----------



## ottawagreg

Later that morning we went for a walk to Trails End for breakfast.  Probably the best meal for the money on the entire trip.  I don't know which was better, our server or the spread.  I do know I wish we had done this sooner, and we will be doing it again.  Anyway we had never walked down to the rental boat launch dock and then taken the nature trail before, so we set out on our walk.  As we are going out the back entryway to go past Hidden Springs pool we met up with these folks.




I initially thought that it was a DVC sales tour.  It turns out they are all Disney employees or contractors.  The woman in the white top looking over the shoulders of the two gents with their backs turned was hosting the walk about.  I heard her discussing the new pathway in the submittal plans we saw a few weeks ago.  They were toting tablets, prints, and cell phones. She was finger pointing and gesturing as she said "new sidewalk will be going through about here and head into that direction."  When I heard those words I decided to grab my phone.  I think she gave me the stink eye when she realized what I was doing.

These pictures are from the walking pathway down by the lake.  I took them while standing on the path looking back at the DVC building.








We have never walked this path before.  So I am asking those of you with more local knowledge.  However, as I recall from my room views, I do not think the trees used to be so sparse, with so much open space between the lake shore line and the building structure.  Is this the same as it has been, or are some trees already cleared?  I suspect that some have been felled.

As we approached the end of the pathway, where it turns to the right and crosses the roadway to join the asphalt running trial we found this scene.





It looks to me like they have been clearing stuff and preparing for the construction work.  I think it is in close proximity to where the last cabin would be located.  A pair of nine yard dumpsters, one of them is filled.  Have they always been there?  I would think not.  I say all of that to say this, it appears that the construction work is imminent.  We are debating over the kitchen table about where to reserve for next summer.  To get in at the eleven month window for next June, I need to book in the next 4 or 5 weeks.  If we pass on the VWL, I guess we have until Thanksgiving.  We don't really know where to go.  We have always stayed in the wilderness.  We did move to Kidani village for two nights in a 1 bedroom and watched the animals.  It was very nice, but it wasn't enticing enough to spend eight or nine nights.  The Lodge is our best choice for many reasons.

To quote Bill Murray in Stripes when he lost his girlfriend and his job, "And then reality set in".


----------



## Granny

*Greg*....awesome detective work and visual evidence!! 

I guess even those of us with the worst case of denial will have to shrug and start accepting the changes happening to our beloved VWL.  



			
				GregTheSleuth said:
			
		

> We have never walked this path before. So I am asking those of you with more local knowledge. However, as I recall from my room views, I do not recall the trees being so sparse, with so much open space between the lake shore line and the building structure. Is this the same as it has been, or are some trees already cleared? I suspect that some have been felled.



When first we stayed at VWL the trees were definitely thicker between the resort and Bay Lake.  Then the hurricane (Wilma?) in 2004 or 2005 definitely thinned out the trees around the property and noticeably at VWL.

As for additional tree cutting, it's hard to say.  But it is clear that whatever they've done so far, it won't be anything as dramatic as what's coming.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ottawagreg said:


> I initially thought that it was a DVC sales tour.  It turns out they are all Disney employees or contractors.  The woman in the white top looking over the shoulders of the two gents with their backs turned was hosting the walk about.  I heard her discussing the new pathway we saw in the submittal plans we saw a few weeks ago.  They were toting tablets, prints, and cell phones. She was finger pointing and gesturing as she said *"new sidewalk will be going through about here and head into that direction."*  When I heard those words I decided to grab my phone.  I think she gave me the stink eye when she realized what I was doing.





I really hope that this whole plan will turn out better than I imagine.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I really hope that this whole plan will turn out better than I imagine.



I've been thinking about this and I've come to the conclusion that this is all about "new blood" as far as getting new buyers of VWL points AND cash reservations.  

For example, look at the room refurbishing.  For those of us who love this resort, the decor was excellent but Disney went ahead and lightened it up and reduced the theming to appeal to those who think that VWL is "too dark & woodsy".  (I've seen that comment hundreds of times over the past 10 years on these boards).  Disney knows that current VWL owners will keep coming, so the refurb was meant to appeal to a new group of buyers and/or cash reservation folks who may not have liked the old decor.

Similarly, Disney feels that building bungalows and giving a new layout to the pool and recreational areas of VWL will help attract a new customer who may have felt that VWL didn't have great view options, enough amenities or big enough villas.  I think Disney is banking that the majesty of Bay Lake (the best water property at WDW) will attract a lot of people, more so than the trees that will be lost.  Also, if the bungalows sleep 10 or 12, then the "no Grand Villa" issue will go away at VWL.  

To me, it's all about getting new customers to buy points.  The only issue I keep struggling with is how will they structure the expiration date on new points.  I'm sure they'll figure something out, and hopefully it is not a unilateral assessment to cover a contract extension.  

I'm lined up for a September stay at VWL so we'll have to do some snooping then.  Greg, you've set the bar pretty high for scouting and documentation!


----------



## Dean Marino

ottawagreg - GREAT work .  And we got it here FIRST .  Be aware that "that other board" is trying to link your content like mad .  We have the world
s best fanatics HERE .


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> I've been thinking about this and I've come to the conclusion that this is all about "new blood" as far as getting new buyers of VWL points AND cash reservations.
> 
> For example, look at the room refurbishing.  For those of us who love this resort, the decor was excellent but Disney went ahead and lightened it up and reduced the theming to appeal to those who think that VWL is "too dark & woodsy".  (I've seen that comment hundreds of times over the past 10 years on these boards).  Disney knows that current VWL owners will keep coming, so the refurb was meant to appeal to a new group of buyers and/or cash reservation folks who may not have liked the old decor.
> 
> Similarly, Disney feels that building bungalows and giving a new layout to the pool and recreational areas of VWL will help attract a new customer who may have felt that VWL didn't have great view options, enough amenities or big enough villas.  I think Disney is banking that the majesty of Bay Lake (the best water property at WDW) will attract a lot of people, more so than the trees that will be lost.  Also, if the bungalows sleep 10 or 12, then the "no Grand Villa" issue will go away at VWL.
> 
> To me, it's all about getting new customers to buy points.  The only issue I keep struggling with is how will they structure the expiration date on new points.  I'm sure they'll figure something out, and hopefully it is not a unilateral assessment to cover a contract extension.
> 
> I'm lined up for a September stay at VWL so we'll have to do some snooping then.  Greg, you've set the bar pretty high for scouting and documentation!


Agree with the others that you've done a great sleuthing, Greg.  As for the trees, and as a frequent runner down that trail, the trees look about the same as I recall.  We haven't stayed there in a couple of years to be fair, and it's likely they have felled a few; however, it doesn't look too bad. . .right now.  I am certain many trees will have to come down, and when that happens, I'm afraid--VERY afraid--the serenity that once was VWL will be lost.  I couldn't be more on board with Granny's comments--all signs point toward DVC refurbing and building to suit new tenants who don't have an emotional attachment to the old Disney feel.  It's all about the Benjamins, and while I understand that's the way of the world, I still have a deep-seated inkling that I'll be mourning the VWL with which I fell in "love."


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary DiznyDad and DiznyDi!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Greg, outstanding work!!  As for the stink eye, in this case, you had every right, on our behalves, to return, said stink eye to the sender

Granny, I think you have given this subject a lot of thought and for me personally, summed it up.  I despise the fact that DVC will build "anything" in the sake of a dollar.  Its a business, they have to continue to grow, but at the expense of the serenity of the Lodge, the drawing card, per se, is nit good.  I can only hope that like a few Lodges in the old West, these will be cabins, like folks would rent outside of the main Lodge area of those places, in keeping with the theme, not a modular look like those at FW.

To a happier note...lately, Capt D and I have been listening to Live365 on our cell while at work, and DVC Radio plays a loop of DVC related music in addition to many other WDW related songs.  So every day this week, I have heard Wishes.  And here is where it takes me, not to the fireworks, but to the times shared, the groupies we have met at TOTWL and it makes me smile, thinking back fondly on those memories.


----------



## Granny

Dean Marino said:


> ottawagreg - GREAT work .  And we got it here FIRST .  Be aware that "that other board" is trying to link your content like mad .  We have the world
> s best fanatics HERE .




There's another board???


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I really hope that this whole plan will turn out better than I imagine.



Expect the worst, and be happy when it's anything better than what we imagined. 

I have a trip coming up in a few days, just one more week of work. *Greg*, you did set that bar high. I doubt I'll be able to top anything you have posted, but that won't stop me and my little camera from trying (hey, I might get lucky and run into an imagineer who spills all the beans  ) Your description of the tour guide telling the Disney employees to envision where the paths will be does give me hope that they plan on keeping as many of the trees as they can. Over at the Poly they've done a very nice job of keeping the landscaping in theme with the resort. It's only the ugly bungalows jutting out into the water I dislike. Even if I had a million points I would not stay in one, preferring to take a grand villa at that point cost instead (but that's just me looking for space and privacy.)

I've been playing around the idea of adding some points, what home resort I want, and if I want to keep the awkward December use year (makes it so hard to book a trip from Thanksgiving into December) I'm leaning toward SSR just for the 11 month window on the tree houses. Has anyone here had the chance to stay in one? I wonder if the new cabins will top those, but the point cost on those is bound to be astronomical anyway.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Greg, outstanding work!!  As for the stink eye, in this case, you had every right, on our behalves, to return, said stink eye to the sender



I might have been tempted to be discussing with DH how awful the plans for cabins are as we walked past.  



twinklebug said:


> I've been playing around the idea of adding some points, what home resort I want, and if I want to keep the awkward December use year (makes it so hard to book a trip from Thanksgiving into December) I'm leaning toward SSR just for the 11 month window on the tree houses. Has anyone here had the chance to stay in one? I wonder if the new cabins will top those, but the point cost on those is bound to be astronomical anyway.



We've stayed in the tree houses once twinklebug.  Really enjoyed it!  The only complaint was for DH since he likes to go get coffee in the mornings - and usually has several cups.  It was more walking to feed his morning coffee habit than he approved of.    Otherwise it has a feel very much like VWL - off in the woods and peaceful.  We'll definitely go back again when we have the right size group and I'll point out the coffee pot in the villa to DH.


----------



## sleepydog25

_*Happy 40th Anniversary DiznyDad and DiznyDi!!!!*_ Hope you have the most magical of celebrations!


----------



## twokats

Happy Anniversary, DDa & DDi!!


----------



## Dean Marino

Granny said:


> There's another board???



Welllllll - not really .


----------



## Granny

_*  Happy Anniversary Rich & Di !!!  *_

I'm sure you'll have a great celebration, and Cindy and I wish you many, many more!


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Anniversary Di & Rich!!! Wishing you many more years of happiness!!!!*


----------



## Corinne

Happy Fathers Day to all the  Groupie dads!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Fathers Day!!!!


----------



## Granny

_*For all the Groupie Dads, *_


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Anniversary Di & Rich!!!*


*And Happy Father's Day to all the Groupie Dads!!!*


----------



## MiaSRN62




----------



## DiznyDi

Granny - Love your 'Dads' collage!

Many thanks to our friends for your Anniversary wishes!  The rain stayed away! We celebrated with lobster tails on the grill.  Mmm so good. I'm still full this morning.  Guess this will be a salad sort of day.

Enjoy your Monday


----------



## Dizny Dad

I, too, want to Thank all those that took time to wish DiznyDi & I a Happy Anniversary. 

And I want you all to know that the best thing that ever happened to me in my life is DiznyDi.  We have been together since our junior year in high school; forty four years to be exact.  I have fallen in love many times in those years; each and every time with DiznyDi, and each time for a different reason.  She is one that knows how to change it up while maintaining our foundation of love and respect.

Thank you, Dear.


----------



## jimmytammy

Sad news this AM, saw where James Horner, composer of many well know movies passed away in a plane crash yesterday.  His link to us...several songs we hear playing in the background at WL/VWL, including Field of Dreams and Legends of the Fall among others,  He also composed a few Disney movies, 2 that come to mind, Something Wicked This Way Comes and The Rocketeer.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Sad news this AM, saw where James Horner, composer of many well know movies passed away in a plane crash yesterday.  His link to us...several songs we hear playing in the background at WL/VWL, including Field of Dreams and Legends of the Fall among others,  He also composed a few Disney movies, 2 that come to mind, Something Wicked This Way Comes and The Rocketeer.


He was quite the prolific composer.  I believe he also did the soundtrack for AVATAR which has the obvious Disney tie-in.  Sad news.


----------



## anmay27

Now that I am finally in the system and have our first DVC vacation booked, I need advice on what to request.  I have booked a 2bedroom villa at VWL during MLK week.  Are there any requests I should make?  I convinced my sister to come with us, so there will be a total of 5 of us in the 2 bedroom.  Myself, DD (9), DS (5), Sis and DNephew (7).


----------



## sleepydog25

anmay27 said:


> Now that I am finally in the system and have our first DVC vacation booked, I need advice on what to request.  I have booked a 2bedroom villa at VWL during MLK week.  Are there any requests I should make?  I convinced my sister to come with us, so there will be a total of 5 of us in the 2 bedroom.  Myself, DD (9), DS (5), Sis and DNephew (7).


Most of us recommend lake view side, near the elevator/overlooking the pool, and a floor above ground level (my wife and I prefer floors 2-4 as the 5th floor balconies are dormer-style meaning you have to stand to look over them).  In truth, there are very few bad rooms, and all rooms essentially have a view of trees.  At least on lake side, you can catch the occasional glimpse of said lake through the trees.  Good luck and congrats!


----------



## jimmytammy

anmay
We had a 2 bed in the rotunda of the interior, on the corner looking from outside, overlooking pool, 2nd floor.  We loved it!  Its near the elevators.  I would ask for near elevators 1st, 2nd to 4th floor next.  This may afford you one of these rooms


----------



## eliza61

anmay27 said:


> Now that I am finally in the system and have our first DVC vacation booked, I need advice on what to request.  I have booked a 2bedroom villa at VWL during MLK week.  Are there any requests I should make?  I convinced my sister to come with us, so there will be a total of 5 of us in the 2 bedroom.  Myself, DD (9), DS (5), Sis and DNephew (7).



Hey Anmay,
WL is probably one of a few resorts where I don't make any request,  I love the woods surrounding the resort.


----------



## Lakegirl

anmay27 said:


> Now that I am finally in the system and have our first DVC vacation booked, I need advice on what to request.  I have booked a 2bedroom villa at VWL during MLK week.  Are there any requests I should make?  I convinced my sister to come with us, so there will be a total of 5 of us in the 2 bedroom.  Myself, DD (9), DS (5), Sis and DNephew (7).


Let the fun begin!!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> anmay
> We had a 2 bed in the rotunda of the interior, on the corner looking from outside, overlooking pool, 2nd floor.  We loved it!  Its near the elevators.  I would ask for near elevators 1st, 2nd to 4th floor next.  This may afford you one of these rooms


Had one of those 2BRs once, and it was spectacular.  Huge dining area, three balconies if I recall, and lovely views of Hidden Springs pool, the courtyard, and glimpses of the lake.  First and ONLY time I've been so lucky, but what a great room it was!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Hello Everyone. Hope you are all well. I was wanting to ask you about the Whispering Canyon Cafe at WL. Well I am very shy and don't like attention being drawn to me whilst dining at all. But I do adore ketchup can I avoid what occurs when you ask for this item? I would freak! Thank you!


----------



## sleepydog25

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Hello Everyone. Hope you are all well. I was wanting to ask you about the Whispering Canyon Cafe at WL. Well I am very shy and don't like attention being drawn to me whilst dining at all. But I do adore ketchup can I avoid what occurs when you ask for this item? I would freak! Thank you!


If you let your server know that you'd rather not take part in the shennanigans, he/she should let you be.  You can then discretely ask said server for some ketchup.


----------



## jimmytammy

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Hello Everyone. Hope you are all well. I was wanting to ask you about the Whispering Canyon Cafe at WL. Well I am very shy and don't like attention being drawn to me whilst dining at all. But I do adore ketchup can I avoid what occurs when you ask for this item? I would freak! Thank you!


If you want to avoid the hijinks altogether, you can ask to be seated in the little area just at the end of the place, near the big fireplace.  You are out more in the open, elevated above floor level, but most folks pay no attn. passing by.  And it remains calm out there.


----------



## Dean Marino

sleepydog25 said:


> If you let your server know that you'd rather not take part in the shennanigans, he/she should let you be.  You can then discretely ask said server for some ketchup.



Ditto - WC started placing a little coaster on everyone's table about a year ago.... "Green Side Up" is participate in the fun.  "Red Side up" is sitting on the sidelines.  Being WC, they very much GOT this .


----------



## anmay27

Lakegirl said:


> Let the fun begin!!



Can you believe we made it Lakegirl??!! After all that time.  Woohoo!! You're going first so you better post lots of pics and a trip report


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Slimplaw!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

WELCOME *anmay27! *  So nice to have you here!  As others have said,  near the elevators is a good request.  We have stayed in 2-bedroom rooms many times and only once have had the coveted corner room.  In a word, fabulous!  All the extra room is wonderful!  There is one small drawback in that the kitchen area is considerably smaller and, in our experience, the 2nd bedroom (studio) portion was significantly smaller than other studios we have stayed in.

Wishing *Slimplaw *a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Thank you for all that helped with WC and how to avoid the loud participation! Much appreciated.


----------



## Corinne

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Thank you for all that helped with WC and how to avoid the loud participation! Much appreciated.



Paula, when you are seated they will give you a little card that has two sides. One says you're interested in participating, and the other says you will just watch. It lets your server (as well as the other staff) know whether or not you want to be involved.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Thank you Corinne very helpful!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Sorry.  Nothing important to report or discuss.  I just couldn't stand to see this thread down the page where those looking for us must scroll down a whole screen!

It's Friday; one week after another of rain here in Ohio.  Hard to get the lawn mowed!  I'll be headed to Muscle Shoals next week for a two day meeting, then off to California the following week for more meetings.

Hope all have a wonderful weekend with their family and friends.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> Sorry.  Nothing important to report or discuss.  I just couldn't stand to see this thread down the page where those looking for us must scroll down a whole screen!
> 
> It's Friday; one week after another of rain here in Ohio.  Hard to get the lawn mowed!  I'll be headed to Muscle Shoals next week for a two day meeting, then off to California the following week for more meetings.
> 
> Hope all have a wonderful weekend with their family and friends.



Now Muscle Shoals has got the swampers, and they've been known to pick a song or two (Yes they do!)  Sorry Dad, the southerner in me just couldn't resist

Send rain our way we need bad


----------



## Dean Marino

Unrelated - but we're happy about it .

Sandy and I are headed for a five day trip to San Francisco.... TOP of our list is an entire day at the Disney Family Museum .  If they LET me take photos?  I'll post 'em.


----------



## horselover

ottawagreg said:


> Later that morning we went for a walk to Trails End for breakfast.  Probably the best meal for the money on the entire trip.  I don't know which was better, our server or the spread.  I do know I wish we had done this sooner, and we will be doing it again.  Anyway we had never walked down to the rental boat launch dock and then taken the nature trail before, so we set out on our walk.  As we are going out the back entryway to go past Hidden Springs pool we met up with these folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I initially thought that it was a DVC sales tour.  It turns out they are all Disney employees or contractors.  The woman in the white top looking over the shoulders of the two gents with their backs turned was hosting the walk about.  I heard her discussing the new pathway in the submittal plans we saw a few weeks ago.  They were toting tablets, prints, and cell phones. She was finger pointing and gesturing as she said "new sidewalk will be going through about here and head into that direction."  When I heard those words I decided to grab my phone.  I think she gave me the stink eye when she realized what I was doing.
> 
> These pictures are from the walking pathway down by the lake.  I took them while standing on the path looking back at the DVC building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have never walked this path before.  So I am asking those of you with more local knowledge.  However, as I recall from my room views, I do not think the trees used to be so sparse, with so much open space between the lake shore line and the building structure.  Is this the same as it has been, or are some trees already cleared?  I suspect that some have been felled.
> 
> As we approached the end of the pathway, where it turns to the right and crosses the roadway to join the asphalt running trial we found this scene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks to me like they have been clearing stuff and preparing for the construction work.  I think it is in close proximity to where the last cabin would be located.  A pair of nine yard dumpsters, one of them is filled.  Have they always been there?  I would think not.  I say all of that to say this, it appears that the construction work is imminent.  We are debating over the kitchen table about where to reserve for next summer.  To get in at the eleven month window for next June, I need to book in the next 4 or 5 weeks.  If we pass on the VWL, I guess we have until Thanksgiving.  We don't really know where to go.  We have always stayed in the wilderness.  We did move to Kidani village for two nights in a 1 bedroom and watched the animals.  It was very nice, but it wasn't enticing enough to spend eight or nine nights.  The Lodge is our best choice for many reasons.
> 
> To quote Bill Murray in Stripes when he lost his girlfriend and his job, "*And then reality set in"*.



Yeah.         Thanks for the detective work Greg even if I'm not liking the results



Granny said:


> *Greg*....awesome detective work and visual evidence!!
> 
> I guess even those of us with the worst case of denial will have to shrug and start accepting the changes happening to our beloved VWL.



Accept yes.  Like no.



sleepydog25 said:


> Agree with the others that you've done a great sleuthing, Greg.  As for the trees, and as a frequent runner down that trail, the trees look about the same as I recall.  We haven't stayed there in a couple of years to be fair, and it's likely they have felled a few; however, it doesn't look too bad. . .right now.  I am certain many trees will have to come down, and when that happens, I'm afraid--VERY afraid--the serenity that once was VWL will be lost.  I couldn't be more on board with Granny's comments--all signs point toward DVC refurbing and building to suit new tenants who don't have an emotional attachment to the old Disney feel.  It's all about the Benjamins, and while I understand that's the way of the world,* I still have a deep-seated inkling that I'll be mourning the VWL with which I fell in "love.*"



I agree with Sly.  We walk that path every trip.  As of now it looks about the same to me.

Me too.            Maybe I should be thanking them.  With all the construction that will be going on there will be no Christmas trip for us in 2016.  I guess that will get me out of the borrowing hole.


----------



## horselover

Dean Marino said:


> Unrelated - but we're happy about it .
> 
> Sandy and I are headed for a five day trip to San Francisco.... TOP of our list is an entire day at the Disney Family Museum .  If they LET me take photos?  I'll post 'em.



How fun!  Just don't bring a selfie stick.


----------



## Dean Marino

horselover said:


> How fun!  Just don't bring a selfie stick.


No way - too old for that .

And the next time I see someone with a cane, Velcro, and a camera at WDW?  Going to beat that person with his "cane" .  Poor WDW..... that policy is going to be next to impossible to enforce .  They try....


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Now Muscle Shoals has got the swampers, and they've been known to pick a song or two (Yes they do!)  Sorry Dad, the southerner in me just couldn't resist
> 
> Send rain our way we need bad



Thank you Jimmy!  I read DDad's post earlier and came this close to posting the same thing!    A year or so ago I saw a really good documentary on Muscle Shoals that I recommend if anyone runs across it.  Until then I had no idea about all of the music that came out of there.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dean
Looking forward too hearing about the museum.  Hope too go there myself someday!  And you are still in the wheelhouse of being relatable...Walt=WDW=Wilderness Lodge=Love. See how all that ties together nicely
KAT
So happy I am not the only one thinking this way!


----------



## sleepydog25

Okay, it's been over 24 hours since our last post, so I'll make sure we don't slip to Page 2 by mentioning we are a mere 4 days away from heading south to the World.  To be fair, we will work the day we leave and only make it about halfway.  Pooler, GA, is our destination that day.  However, the next morning we'll be walking along Main Street.  We've only two days at WDW because a week from today, we'll set sail on the Dream for five nights.  We're excited about merely relaxing and kicking back for a few days.  It's about time!


----------



## benjyt

Happy travels, Sleepydog!  The Pooler Exit (Pooler Parkway, Exit 104) can get pretty congested, but several nice little hotels and restaurants there. We live about 40 miles away and use the theaters there often.  I hope you have a nice stay on your way to WDW!


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> Okay, it's been over 24 hours since our last post, so I'll make sure we don't slip to Page 2 by mentioning we are a mere 4 days away from heading south to the World.  To be fair, we will work the day we leave and only make it about halfway.  Pooler, GA, is our destination that day.  However, the next morning we'll be walking along Main Street.  We've only two days at WDW because a week from today, we'll set sail on the Dream for five nights.  We're excited about merely relaxing and kicking back for a few days.  It's about time!



Ooooooooo a double dip!       Awesome!  My first DCL was a double dip.  Hard to compete with that itinerary.  Have a great time!


----------



## jimmytammy

Have a great time Sleepy and Luv!!  Love double dipping at WDW and Cruising(though we only have 1 exp. with this)we are doing same again in Mar. 2016. We will have to check out the Pooler area.  We usually stay around Kingsland, just before reaching the FL line.


----------



## Corinne

Have a great trip Sleepy & Luv!

Even though it's summer, we had a rainy day here in MA so I decided to make Le Cellier Cheddar cheese soup for dinner.  I got rave reviews from the guys, and I'm pretty happy with the results too, (usually my own worst critic).

I'm sad to see the weekend coming to an end, work has been incredibly stressful these days.

Hope you all have a good week.


----------



## ottawagreg

Corinne said:


> Have a great trip Sleepy & Luv!
> 
> Even though it's summer, we had a rainy day here in MA so I decided to make Le Cellier Cheddar cheese soup for dinner.  I got rave reviews from the guys, and I'm pretty happy with the results too, (usually my own worst critic).
> 
> I'm sad to see the weekend coming to an end, work has been incredibly stressful these days.
> 
> Hope you all have a good week.




We have never been to Le Cellier, and I lubs good soup.  Is it worth going there for the soup?  Can you share any recipe or secrets for making the soup


----------



## sleepydog25

benjyt said:


> Happy travels, Sleepydog!  The Pooler Exit (Pooler Parkway, Exit 104) can get pretty congested, but several nice little hotels and restaurants there. We live about 40 miles away and use the theaters there often.  I hope you have a nice stay on your way to WDW!


Thanks, *benjyt*!  We usually stay in Brunswick as it's a mere 3+ hours from Disney, but since we're leaving after work, we thought we would cut our first day drive time down by an hour.  Something about arriving around 9 p.m. instead of 10 p.m. just sounds more appealing.  We stayed at Pooler once before and found it more than adequate.  Now, it has a Starbucks so we can start our next day off with our fave lattes!   - *Luv* drinking coffee; - me drinking coffee

*JT, Corinne, and horsey*:  Thanks!  Yeah, we always hit the parks first, if even for just a day.  At first, we entertained the notion of spending those two days this year at the Park Whose Name Shall Not Be Mentioned, but we soon came to our senses.    As for Kingsland, *JT*, if we got that close, I don't know that we could stop from going all the way to the Mouse!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday magicalmcwho!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Just a heads up for those interested, TCM will be showing Treasures From The Vault this Thurs. starting at 8pm until 4am.  I missed the last one in Mar.


----------



## DiznyDi

Wishing *magicalmcwho* a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## Dizny Dad

HAPPY BIRTHDAY magicalmcwho!


----------



## Granny

_*Happy Birthday magicalmcwho!!!!*_

Hope you have a great time, Jim.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Just a heads up for those interested, TCM will be showing Treasures From The Vault this Thurs. starting at 8pm until 4am.  I missed the last one in Mar.



Thanks Jimmy!  I caught some of the last one and really enjoyed shows I had not seen before.  I have to say I hope that the hosting is a little different this time.  It was kind of awkward to watch last time.  Someone was not as complimentary or gracious about Disney like the guest host was.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday magicalmcwho!!!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Okay, it's been over 24 hours since our last post, so I'll make sure we don't slip to Page 2 by mentioning we are a mere 4 days away from heading south to the World.  To be fair, we will work the day we leave and only make it about halfway.  Pooler, GA, is our destination that day.  However, the next morning we'll be walking along Main Street.  We've only two days at WDW because a week from today, we'll set sail on the Dream for five nights.  We're excited about merely relaxing and kicking back for a few days.  It's about time!



Have a great trip Sleepy and Luv!  Some day we would like to check out the Disney cruise so look forward to hearing about it.


----------



## twokats

*magicalmcwho* have a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## horselover

ottawagreg said:


> We have never been to Le Cellier, and I lubs good soup.  Is it worth going there for the soup?  Can you share any recipe or secrets for making the soup



Not Corrine but I've made the soup several times.  The key to this soup is low & slow!  You really want to render down the bacon slowly.  You want that bad for you but oh so delicious fat from the bacon to turn into liquid gold.  I turn it up briefly once it reaches that stage to crisp up the bacon a little.  Don't leave it unattended!  Stir constantly.  I use Boddingtons Ale.  I'd also suggest adjusting the tobasco to taste.  Not exatly the same as the "real" version but it's pretty close.  It's never the same without the pretzel bread sticks Le Cellier serves with it.  I've tried the ready to bake pretzels but it's not the same.   Here's the recipe from Allears http://allears.net/din/recipes/rec-chsoup.htm. 

We haven't been to LC is so long.  We used to go every trip for lunch until they made it a signature restaurant & switched to an all day menu.  I miss the lunch menu.  I'm just not interested in spending that kind of money for lunch.  If you've never been I'd say it's worth it for the soup & pretzel bread sticks alone.

Happy birthday Magicalmcwho!


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Have a great trip Sleepy and Luv!  Some day we would like to check out the Disney cruise so look forward to hearing about it.


Thanks!  Will update once we get back.  This is our third cruise together (I did one before I met *Luv*), and we're planning to just relax...and eat...drink...

On another note, I ran across a very interesting thread talking about the new chef at Artist Point, and at one point some very, _very_ intriguing comments were made regarding the DDP and its affect on dining, in general, and Signature dining, in particular.  Here's the link:  http://www.disboards.com/threads/artist-point-alert-new-head-chef.3422497/#post-53945529


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> Thanks!  Will update once we get back.  This is our third cruise together (I did one before I met *Luv*), and we're planning to just relax...and eat...drink...
> 
> On another note, I ran across a very interesting thread talking about the new chef at Artist Point, and at one point some very, _very_ intriguing comments were made regarding the DDP and its affect on dining, in general, and Signature dining, in particular.  Here's the link:  http://www.disboards.com/threads/artist-point-alert-new-head-chef.3422497/#post-53945529




Interesting read from the point of view of the cast members. I agree BOG is a testing point for limiting substitutions. Last year I asked if they had any menu items without chicken, wine, mushrooms or egg. The chef pretty much said he could remove the mushrooms from an already assembled dish, but could not create anything that I could otherwise eat. I was a bit disappointed, but the environment and a great waiter made up for it. My stomach killed me later (must have missed a mushroom)

My opinion: I wish Disney would do away with the DDP. It's designed for suckers, and doesn't do anything to improve food quality or affordability.

Have a good trip Sleepy. Kids and I are packing our bags now... looks like I'll be doing laundry our first day there as the kids horded the machine all day. Look for me in the laundry room


----------



## twinklebug

_Happy Birthday magicalmcwho! _


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> Interesting read from the point of view of the cast members. I agree BOG is a testing point for limiting substitutions. Last year I asked if they had any menu items without chicken, wine, mushrooms or egg. The chef pretty much said he could remove the mushrooms from an already assembled dish, but could not create anything that I could otherwise eat. I was a bit disappointed, but the environment and a great waiter made up for it. My stomach killed me later (must have missed a mushroom)
> 
> My opinion: I wish Disney would do away with the DDP. It's designed for suckers, and doesn't do anything to improve food quality or affordability.
> 
> Have a good trip Sleepy. Kids and I are packing our bags now... looks like I'll be doing laundry our first day there as the kids horded the machine all day. Look for me in the laundry room


I didn't realize until just now that we'd be at the World at the same time.  We're only there for a couple of busy days, so I don't know that our paths will cross, but if you see a distinguished, umm, mature couple sporting happy anniversary buttons in and around the lobby and Villas, that might be us!  Have a great trip, too!  As for DDP, I agree.  I'm not as long-term as many who have been visiting the World, but even I can see the quality of the food and offerings has taken a dip the last several years of DDP, and based on the source in the link, it's not getting better.  Off to work.  I'll pack tonight; *Luv* packed this past weekend.


----------



## DiznyDi

Sleepy, thanks for the link.  I've read 'rusty's' dining reviews before, knew he was a cm, but was not aware he was at WL.
Have a great trip!


----------



## jimmytammy

Greg
Julie is right, Boddingtons is spot on for the beer, also, we like to use Nueskes Bacon and Black Diamond White Cheddar cheese.  We always use the WDW recipe book for our rendering.  After many attempts, these couple items really set the flavors in line with Le Cellier's version.


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Greg
> Julie is right, Boddingtons is spot on for the beer, also, we like to use Nueskes Bacon and Black Diamond White Cheddar cheese.  We always use the WDW recipe book for our rendering.  After many attempts, these couple items really set the flavors in line with Le Cellier's version.



I do remember those 2 items being in the original recipe but I could never find them locally.  There was a specific ale mentioned too but also couldn't find that.   Boddingtons is a good substitute though.

After talking about the recipe & thinking about the soup & pretzel sticks we decided to make a lunch ADR for Dec.        I feel a little bad for the server just going to get soup but at least we'll turn the table over quickly!   

Thanks for that link Sly.  We haven't used the DDP since the boys were considered children in Disney's eyes.  Really not a fan of the DDP.  I've also found that most people don't want it or maybe it's just because I don't push it.  It's sad that food quality has to take a backseat because of it.   I always suspected it but I guess now I know for sure.

Anyone besides Sly & Twinklebug have fun plans for the long weekend?  Not much going on here.  We might try to visit another winery if the weather cooperates.  We've been working our way along the Coastal Wine Trail.  It's a tough job but someone has to do it!   

Have a great day groupies!


----------



## Nanajo1

horselover said:


> We haven't been to LC is so long.  We used to go every trip for lunch until they made it a signature restaurant & switched to an all day menu.  I miss the lunch menu.  I'm just not interested in spending that kind of money for lunch.  If you've never been I'd say it's worth it for the soup & pretzel bread sticks alone.



I love F&W. That's when I can get my soup without all the expense of the all day menu!


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> On another note, I ran across a very interesting thread talking about the new chef at Artist Point, and at one point some very, _very_ intriguing comments were made regarding the DDP and its affect on dining, in general, and Signature dining, in particular.  Here's the link:  http://www.disboards.com/threads/artist-point-alert-new-head-chef.3422497/#post-53945529




Sleepy...thanks for posting this.  I don't venture over to other DISBoards very often so I wouldn't have seen this otherwise.  It is very interesting, and at least nice to know that there is some internal acknowledgement regarding the impact on food experiences due to DDP.  However, I am very sure that DDP will be around as long as it financially benefits Disney.  

While our recent visits to Artist Point have been more positive than others, we are happy to hear that they are upgrading their menu.  

And I also was not aware that Rusty was a front desk CM at WL and FW.  I'm very surprised he offers such candid opinions and information on these boards.  But I'm glad he does!


----------



## anmay27

DiznyDi said:


> WELCOME *anmay27! *  So nice to have you here!  As others have said,  near the elevators is a good request.  We have stayed in 2-bedroom rooms many times and only once have had the coveted corner room.  In a word, fabulous!  All the extra room is wonderful!  There is one small drawback in that the kitchen area is considerably smaller and, in our experience, the 2nd bedroom (studio) portion was significantly smaller than other studios we have stayed in.
> 
> Wishing *Slimplaw *a very Happy Birthday!




Thank you DiznyDi!  I am so excited.  A little over 90 days to close and get my reservation, but oh so worth it!  Fighting Addontitis right now.  

Happy Birthday Slimplaw!! Here's a ton of pixie dust coming your way.


----------



## Kathymford

Wow! I have been gone for a while! My last "unread thread" was on page 158. I'm sure you guessed that I jumped directly to this page. I'm a VWL groupie, but unfortunately not that doesn't include unlimited time. 

Glad to be back! My next trip is in January for Marathon Weekend.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Interesting read Sleepy - I think it's been a frequent thought from some here on the boards that the DDP has done nothing for the quality of food at WDW.  Little drives me more crazy than to read people posting that what they really like about it is to pre-pay for their food - even if it's not the best value.  Sigh.  We only did the plan twice.  Once back when it was new, before we were DVC members and had a stay at WL.  Free dining was the new offer and included apps and the tip!  We were stuffed every day and that's saying a lot for DH.  We decided to never do it again.  Was finally tempted by the QS plan to get mugs.  It was the last year they offered 2 snacks.  As you look back over the years and know what they've removed while increasing the price it's fairly obvious that Disney has been increasing their margin.

But speaking of F&B - I just saw on the Disney Food blog that Territory lounge will operate as a coffee shop in the mornings from 7 to 11.  Lattes etc. and some pastry items.  Sounds great to get that at the lodge!


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> Greg
> Julie is right, Boddingtons is spot on for the beer, also, we like to use Nueskes Bacon and Black Diamond White Cheddar cheese.  We always use the WDW recipe book for our rendering.  After many attempts, these couple items really set the flavors in line with Le Cellier's version.



I've never heard of Boddingtons, DH gave me one of his IPA's to use. It was pretty good I have to say. I used the recipe from the book they sell at WDW....my son took a photo in May. I wish I had looked at the recipe on all ears because I did reheat it the next day, and while I certainly did not have the heat up high, I apparently didn't do it low and slow enough, because it was an epic fail, lol. Anyway, it was good, the first night but I definitely missed the pretzel breadsticks.

PS Greg, I think you should go to Le Cellier just to try the soup! We haven't been there in a while, but it used to be a must dine for us. Also, if you are visiting during Food & Wine, you can get the soup at the booth in Canada.


----------



## Corinne

Thanks for the link Sleepy. We are trying AP for our 30th anniversary dinner, so I am even more eager to try it!


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Interesting read Sleepy - I think it's been a frequent thought from some here on the boards that the DDP has done nothing for the quality of food at WDW.  Little drives me more crazy than to read people posting that what they really like about it is to pre-pay for their food - even if it's not the best value.  Sigh.  We only did the plan twice.  Once back when it was new, before we were DVC members and had a stay at WL.  Free dining was the new offer and included apps and the tip!  We were stuffed every day and that's saying a lot for DH.  We decided to never do it again.  Was finally tempted by the QS plan to get mugs.  It was the last year they offered 2 snacks.  As you look back over the years and know what they've removed while increasing the price it's fairly obvious that Disney has been increasing their margin.
> 
> But speaking of F&B - I just saw on the Disney Food blog that Territory lounge will operate as a coffee shop in the mornings from 7 to 11.  Lattes etc. and some pastry items.  Sounds great to get that at the lodge!


*Luv* has done the plan several times since it first debuted, including the Deluxe version with me a couple of times, the last being a few years back.  She echoes what you say that over the years the plan has changed to benefit Disney.  When it first appeared, she says it was a good deal; now, not so much.  When we did the Deluxe, it was just too much food, and the price has risen steeply to boot.  We've done the math, and we save a lot of money by eating responsibly. As the old adage goes, nothing is free, and that absolutely goes for the dining plan.  There's no doubting the evidence that menus have been dumbed down, trimmed, and become more homogenized as the margins have to be maximized.  As a result, we now spend less on food, so our trips cost less!

Speaking of Territory Lounge, here's a link to the news: http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2015/...unge-coffee-shop-at-disneys-wilderness-lodge/
We'll be checking it out in just a couple of days and let you know how it is!


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> Thanks for the link Sleepy. We are trying AP for our 30th anniversary dinner, so I am even more eager to try it!


We'll be dining there on the 4th, so we'll give you a quick review once we return from our cruise.  One more sleep before we start heading south. . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary Audipolo & Icecoldpenguin!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday wfc4life!!!!
Special reason I use blue for Will, my buddy is a Duke fan


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for the article sleepy on AP and DDP.  We have never tried the DDP as it never really made dollars and sense for us personally.  I still find many foods at WDW to be appealing, but some things have lost their luster.  So I pick and choose knowing this.  

And liking the idea of TL adding coffee and pastries in the AM, much needed IMO.


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> Speaking of Territory Lounge, here's a link to the news: http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2015/...unge-coffee-shop-at-disneys-wilderness-lodge/
> We'll be checking it out in just a couple of days and let you know how it is!



Finally a change I like!       This will be a great morning addition.


----------



## Lakegirl

So over the top excited!!!! I just found our first night of our trip in August available in a studio so I scooped it!!!  I was excited to be going and now am over the moon that my first stay as a DVC member will be at "home".  I have been stalking the sight trying to change from OKW to VWL and there hadn't even been one of our six nights available.  The fact that it's our first night is incredible for a bunch of reasons!!!


----------



## ottawagreg

horselover said:


> Not Corrine but I've made the soup several times.  The key to this soup is low & slow!  You really want to render down the bacon slowly.  You want that bad for you but oh so delicious fat from the bacon to turn into liquid gold.  I turn it up briefly once it reaches that stage to crisp up the bacon a little.  Don't leave it unattended!  Stir constantly.  I use Boddingtons Ale.  I'd also suggest adjusting the tobasco to taste.  Not exatly the same as the "real" version but it's pretty close.  It's never the same without the pretzel bread sticks Le Cellier serves with it.  I've tried the ready to bake pretzels but it's not the same.   Here's the recipe from Allears http://allears.net/din/recipes/rec-chsoup.htm.



Thank you Julie for the link and advice, I showed it to Viki.  She said she would make it for me.  I am going to to link and print the resume.  Jimmy agreed on the Boddingtons Ale, so I will venture over to my old liquor store and see if they have.  I may wander down the scotch whiskey aisle for old times sake, and look at the single malts.  If they don't have the Boddingtons, I probably go with Old Milwaukee!  

Corrine, I agree that I probably should go there and and have supper.  We have have started to shy away from the real big ticket menus ($$$ symbols in dining pages), and go with more modest restaurants.  This summer we ate at Artist Points, as we always do, and for three of us with no alcohol it was over $200 with tip.  I was feeling a little violated at that point.  I am a bit of a grill master myself (just sayin...) and we seldom get steak while in the World.  We have Midwest corn fed steers processed locally near us so we are spoiled in that regard.  However, I have long felt like I would like to try Le Cellier because I do enjoy a good steak more than anything else.  Maybe we should try the candle light processional dinner package this Christmas trip.

Another question, how do others compare Le Cellier to the Yachtsman Steakhouse?  We thought that was WAY over priced.  Portions were very small.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

For everyone going to Artist Point don't forget the 10% off with your DVC card!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ottawagreg said:


> Thank you Julie for the link and advice, I showed it to Viki.  She said she would make it for me.  I am going to to link and print the resume.  Jimmy agreed on the Boddingtons Ale, so I will venture over to my old liquor store and see if they have.  I may wander down the scotch whiskey aisle for old times sake, and look at the single malts.  If they don't have the Boddingtons, I probably go with Old Milwaukee!
> 
> Corrine, I agree that I probably should go there and and have supper.  We have have started to shy away from the real big ticket menus ($$$ symbols in dining pages), and go with more modest restaurants.  This summer we ate at Artist Points, as we always do, and for three of us with no alcohol it was over $200 with tip.  I was feeling a little violated at that point.  I am a bit of a grill master myself (just sayin...) and we seldom get steak while in the World.  We have Midwest corn fed steers processed locally near us so we are spoiled in that regard.  However, I have long felt like I would like to try Le Cellier because I do enjoy a good steak more than anything else.  Maybe we should try the candle light processional dinner package this Christmas trip.
> 
> Another question, how do others compare Le Cellier to the Yachtsman Steakhouse?  We thought that was WAY over priced.  Portions were very small.



Le Cellier no longer participates in the candlelight processional package.  We haven't eaten at Yachtsman so can't compare but I was thinking about trying it on our next trip.  My mother used to love the hamburger at Le Cellier.  . I've liked the steaks although they have always pushed the limit of saltiness for me.  DH did not feel his steak was very good the last time we are there which has been at least a couple of years - back before they went deluxe.


----------



## pmaurer74

We are thinking of purchasing a WLV DVC, I know about the proposed expansions and that there is some uncertainty about what happens to the current owners. My DH asked a good question though.... can they reallocate the points required for the rooms? I told him no that they can change the points for certain times of the year like Christmas and Easter but then they have to take points away from other weeks to balance it out. Do you think this will remain true with the DVC expansion? It seems like they may be able to create room categories like concierge or lake view now.

Another question. Is it fairly easy to get a 1 bedroom at the 11 month point? WL is our favorite resort by far and we go in December a lot the week before Christmas. I have heard other people complain about not being able to get their home resort even at 11 months, is this true with WLV?


----------



## Granny

pmaurer74 said:


> We are thinking of purchasing a WLV DVC, I know about the proposed expansions and that there is some uncertainty about what happens to the current owners. My DH asked a good question though.... can they reallocate the points required for the rooms?



Yes, they can do that.



> I told him no that they can change the points for certain times of the year like Christmas and Easter but then they have to take points away from other weeks to balance it out.



Actually, they can reallocate points for an entire resort between rooms, days of the week, times of the year.  They just need to end up with the same total amount of points for the resort as they declared to be sold.  So, for instance, they could raise the Studio point schedule and reduce the 1BR schedule since the Villas now officially sleep 5+ and the 1BR only sleeps 4+.  Not saying they are going to do that but they can do that if they want to in order to balance demand and occupancy of all villas.



> Do you think this will remain true with the DVC expansion? It seems like they may be able to create room categories like concierge or lake view now.



That's the million dollar question.  If they expand DVC at WL, we don't know if it will be a "new" DVC resort with a separate end date, etc.  Or will they fold it into the current villas and have everyone extend their contracts (willingly or unwillingly)?  It's hard to imagine that Disney will build significantly at WL as we have heard and then try to sell 27 year contracts at $150 per point.  But if they don't combine the "New VWL" with the "Old VWL" as one resort, then the new building and points cannot be spread between the two entities.  I think that is a real risk as it could impact the points per night at VWL for select villa types for select times of the year.



> Another question. Is it fairly easy to get a 1 bedroom at the 11 month point? WL is our favorite resort by far and we go in December a lot the week before Christmas. I have heard other people complain about not being able to get their home resort even at 11 months, is this true with WLV?



I will say that December is a very tough time to reserve VWL (it is such a small resort and perfectly themed for Christmas), but we have gone three times in December and never had a problem booking a villa (2BR villas to be exact).  I would say that it shouldn't be a problem as long as you make the reservation as early as possible on the first day you can.  I won't get into "walking" a reservation strategy.

Good luck in your decision.  A year ago none of these question marks were around and we all would have said "Don't think, just jump in"!

I still think it's a great place and home resort is pretty much reqired to book there in December.  Still, we'd be less than honest if we said we know exactly how the expansion will work out.

If they are truly going to break ground this Fall for the bungalows, by that time there should be a pretty good idea of what they are doing and how it will work.  Unless they do the BLT thing and deny that anything is going on as the construction raged on!


----------



## Corinne

sleepydog25 said:


> We'll be dining there on the 4th, so we'll give you a quick review once we return from our cruise.  One more sleep before we start heading south. . .


Thanks sleepy! Safe travels!!!!


----------



## Corinne

ottawagreg said:


> Thank you Julie for the link and advice, I showed it to Viki.  She said she would make it for me.  I am going to to link and print the resume.  Jimmy agreed on the Boddingtons Ale, so I will venture over to my old liquor store and see if they have.  I may wander down the scotch whiskey aisle for old times sake, and look at the single malts.  If they don't have the Boddingtons, I probably go with Old Milwaukee!
> 
> Corrine, I agree that I probably should go there and and have supper.  We have have started to shy away from the real big ticket menus ($$$ symbols in dining pages), and go with more modest restaurants.  This summer we ate at Artist Points, as we always do, and for three of us with no alcohol it was over $200 with tip.  I was feeling a little violated at that point.  I am a bit of a grill master myself (just sayin...) and we seldom get steak while in the World.  We have Midwest corn fed steers processed locally near us so we are spoiled in that regard.  However, I have long felt like I would like to try Le Cellier because I do enjoy a good steak more than anything else.  Maybe we should try the candle light processional dinner package this Christmas trip.
> 
> Another question, how do others compare Le Cellier to the Yachtsman Steakhouse?  We thought that was WAY over priced.  Portions were very small.



Hi Greg,

We actually haven't been to Le Cellier in several years. We used to go there for lunch every trip. It became over the top popular, and it was difficult to get a reservation.  Then the greedy Disney folks, errrr, uhm, then it became a signature restaurant.  IMHO, it is not on the same level as Yachtsman or California Grill. I still recommend going for lunch and having the soup and delicious breadsticks!


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday Will! Hope you have a great day!
*


----------



## Dean Marino

Perhaps worth mentioning....

"That's the million dollar question. If they expand DVC at WL, we don't know if it will be a "new" DVC resort with a separate end date, etc. Or will they fold it into the current villas and *have everyone extend their contracts (willingly or unwillingly)?* It's hard to imagine that Disney will build significantly at WL as we have heard and then try to sell 27 year contracts at $150 per point. But if they don't combine the "New VWL" with the "Old VWL" as one resort, then the new building and points cannot be spread between the two entities. I think that is a real risk as it could impact the points per night at VWL for select villa types for select times of the year."

The beauty of a contract is that it is NOT POSSIBLE for one party to alter an existing contract without the consent of the 2nd party.  If this were possible - a seller of a house could change all the terms on their own, after you bought that house .  Someone CAN buy you out (I suspect it's in our paperwork somewhere) - but they can NOT act by force, unless they wish to cancel the contract, and refund pro-rated costs.  WDW could choose to do this - but the very act would likely poison all of DVC, at ALL sites.

Best way to put this- Disney has a LOT of very good lawyers.  From the standpoint of a lawyer, they could obviously "win", and you would "loose".  From the standpoint of a business?  It would be suicide.


----------



## Granny

Dean Marino said:


> Perhaps worth mentioning....
> 
> 
> 
> The beauty of a contract is that it is NOT POSSIBLE for one party to alter an existing contract without the consent of the 2nd party.  If this were possible - a seller of a house could change all the terms on their own, after you bought that house .  Someone CAN buy you out (I suspect it's in our paperwork somewhere) - but they can NOT act by force, unless they wish to cancel the contract, and refund pro-rated costs.  WDW could choose to do this - but the very act would likely poison all of DVC, at ALL sites.
> 
> Best way to put this- Disney has a LOT of very good lawyers.  From the standpoint of a lawyer, they could obviously "win", and you would "loose".  From the standpoint of a business?  It would be suicide.



I agree with you Dean.  But others, much better versed in these things than I, have suggested that Disney does have the ability to levy an "assessment" (I think they did this with Hilton Head Resort owners several years ago).   Needless to say, the contract we have with Disney is as loaded towards their side as Florida timeshare law will allow.

This is obviously new ground for all of us.  The closest thing to this is when they converted the Tree House villas to Saratoga Springs Resort after that resort had already opened.  But the resort still had 45 plus years on the contracts so selling the new points wasn't much of a stretch.  Disney has never "expanded" an existing DVC resort and opened up "new points" with only a 27 year contract.  

At the same time, it's hard to imagine them creating two different VWL resorts that would each have their own 11 month owners booking window.  Just not very efficient.

Maybe they'll throw us a big carrot to get us to extend the contracts.  Obviously the "stick" they tried at OKW was a complete flop when they tried to jam the contract extension down their throats.  

Right now, it is pretty much speculation and rumor.  Which is fun in and of itself.  It will be interesting to see how Disney handles this.  And just as interesting to see how they will put the full court marketing spin on to let us know how this is being done "in members best interests".


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . . . . . . . . . . Right now, it is pretty much speculation and rumor.  Which is fun in and of itself.  It will be interesting to see how Disney handles this.  And just as interesting to see how they will put the full court marketing spin on to let us know how this is being done "in members best interests". . . . . .



As a few may suspect, the marketing drive will include "have a Disney Day". . . . . . . .


----------



## Tony305

Hi everyone, I'm Tony! My wife and I just purchased our first DVC contract at VWL and we're taking our first trip to WDW (as DVC owners) in November. We got our contract too late to find a studio at the lodge, but are set to do a split stay at Boardwalk and Saratoga. Hopefully we can stay at VWL for our next trip but in the mean time, I'd be happy to consider myself a Wilderness Lodge groupie if there's room on this train for one more.  

Look forward to getting to chat with many of you and hope you have an awesome 4th of July weekend!

'Merica!

- Tony


----------



## pooh2001

With the new WL studio layout - pull out table or using the pull down murphy bed - How much drawer space is left to store clothes?

Also of the pull down murphy bed is being used - then can you still get to the drawer space?

Thank you.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

pooh2001 said:


> With the new WL studio layout - pull out table or using the pull down murphy bed - How much drawer space is left to store clothes?
> 
> Also of the pull down murphy bed is being used - then can you still get to the drawer space?
> 
> Thank you.



Here's a thread showing the remodel.  There's a picture showing the Murphy bed open (no storage on that piece) and the small dresser they added.

http://disboards.com/threads/vwl-refurb-info.3233143/page-2#post-50697005


----------



## Granny

Tony305 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm Tony! My wife and I just purchased our first DVC contract at VWL and we're taking our first trip to WDW (as DVC owners) in November. We got our contract too late to find a studio at the lodge, but are set to do a split stay at Boardwalk and Saratoga. Hopefully we can stay at VWL for our next trip but in the mean time, I'd be happy to consider myself a Wilderness Lodge groupie if there's room on this train for one more.
> 
> Look forward to getting to chat with many of you and hope you have an awesome 4th of July weekend!
> 
> 'Merica!
> 
> - Tony




Hi Tony!

 Welcome to the VWL Groupies!!  


Congratulations on your new purchase.  I think you will enjoy your split stay at those two great resorts, and with the 11 month booking window, 2016 planning should be on your mind!!  



There's always room on our Groupie train.  Come on in and set a spell.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome Tony and Pooh to the groupies!!!!


----------



## twokats

Tony305 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm Tony! My wife and I just purchased our first DVC contract at VWL and we're taking our first trip to WDW (as DVC owners) in November. We got our contract too late to find a studio at the lodge, but are set to do a split stay at Boardwalk and Saratoga. Hopefully we can stay at VWL for our next trip but in the mean time, I'd be happy to consider myself a Wilderness Lodge groupie if there's room on this train for one more.
> 
> Look forward to getting to chat with many of you and hope you have an awesome 4th of July weekend!
> 
> 'Merica!
> 
> - Tony



  Always room for one more who loves the lodge like we do!!!  Grab a moosie for your signature (directions on page 1) and come sit with us as often as you can.


----------



## Tony305

twokats said:


> Always room for one more who loves the lodge like we do!!!  Grab a moosie for your signature (directions on page 1) and come sit with us as often as you can.



Thanks Kathy, and to the others that have replied already! I know that I need to edit my signature so that everyone knows what tribe I'm a part of. lol. I've been trying to read up on alot of other threads in the mean time. There's so much info out there and things to learn. We're Disney veterans (Former Florida resident and annual passholder) and have great memories including proposing to my wife on my birthday in 2011 in the Magic Kingdom. Right now I'm reading alot about waitlisting as I'm hoping to be able to stay at BWV for my whole stay even though it might be a long shot on the last week of F&W.

Granny had mentioned starting to look out for 11 months, but we bought a contract where we intend to go every other year and use banked points, so not as rushed just yet. 

It's alot to catch up on, but in the grand scheme of things, there's way worse things I could be doing going into a long weekend than reading about Disney. We're really excited to be part of the club now and know we'll make it VWL eventually. DW has asked that we make time for Whispering Canyon for breakfast one morning (since we've never been before) so if anyone has any thoughts on good items on the menu... I'm all ears!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Just sneaking this in under the wire (west coast wire but....)

*Happy Birthday wfc4life!!!*


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Here's a thread showing the remodel.  There's a picture showing the Murphy bed open (no storage on that piece) and the small dresser they added.
> 
> http://disboards.com/threads/vwl-refurb-info.3233143/page-2#post-50697005


Thanks for sharing this.  I looked a little deeper for pics of a bigger table and sadly looks like the little el cheapo one in front of tv is it.  Oh well


----------



## sawkam

Greetings all...we finally closed on our purchase and are now looking to book a 2 bedroom for March 2016.  Would you recommend the standard 2 bedroom or the 2 bedroom lock-off?  This will be our first trip as DVC owners and we are very excited!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks for sharing this.  I looked a little deeper for pics of a bigger table and sadly looks like the little el cheapo one in front of tv is it.  Oh well



I don't care for that either Jimmy.  I'll have to get on my computer and like to have the TV on too, but not right above my head!  We would be unlikely to ever use the Murphy bed but I'd hate to have no table when it's opened up.  



sawkam said:


> Greetings all...we finally closed on our purchase and are now looking to book a 2 bedroom for March 2016.  Would you recommend the standard 2 bedroom or the 2 bedroom lock-off?  This will be our first trip as DVC owners and we are very excited!



A lockoff is a 1 bedroom and studio with a connecting door.  It will have 1 queen size bed and a double sofa bed in the room.  Also the small kitchenette and the Murphy bed and it's own door to the hallway.

A dedicated will have 2 queen beds in the second bedroom and no door out to the hallway.  Also no kitchenette.  So it depends a lot on which I'd those layouts would work better for your group.


----------



## wfc4life

Thanks for the birthday wishes. I don't get to check in as much as I would like, but it's gratifiying to know a few folks still remember me :0)


----------



## DiznyDi

Only a day late, but a heartfelt Happy Belated Birthday, Will!


----------



## DiznyDi

I'm seeing some new Groupies: pmaurer, sawkam, Tony and Pooh.     My apologies if I've overlooked someone.

DDad and I stay every December at WL.  We have never had difficulty booking a 1-bdrm at 11 mo.  At 7 months, it can be difficult .

A 2-bdrm lockoff is a 1-bedroom with a locking door between it and the studio.  The studio portion has a queen bed and a sleeper sofa along with a kitchenette.  We have used this when one party is leaving before the other.  Hopefully the party staying later in the studio (or 1-bdrm) doesn't have to change rooms.

A dedicated 2-bdrm is a 1-bdrm with a combined studio.  The studio portion has 2 queen beds and no kitchenette.

*sawkam* How many people do you expect to have in your 2-bdrm?  We don't like using the pullout beds.  I book a 2-bdrm for 4 adults and generally will take whatever is available.

Wishing all Groupies a Happy July 4!  Finally Ohio is seeing some sun.  Our plans include a weiner roast with friends and watching aerial fireworks.
Whatever your day holds, enjoy!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Independence Day!!!!
Our plans for the day, fairly simple, have homemade Ice Cream after dinner with our folks, brother and sister and their families.  You know me though, got to throw a little Disney Magic in so one of the freezers will contain Dole Whip


----------



## Granny

Jimmy...love the idea of Dole Whips at a summer party!  

To all Groupies, enjoy this day of celebration and remembrance of what our brave forefathers did in not only committing treason by declaring independence, but then setting up a government for the people, and by the people.


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks Granny for the reminder, a lot of sacrifice was made by those folks to give us this great land we call home.  With all the arguing these days about who is right, who is wrong...we still live in a nation who gives us that right to argue these matters.  I am glad we are a mixed pot of a lot of backgrounds, its what makes us who we are, and makes me proud to be an American.


----------



## sleepydog25

Welcome to our new Groupies! We love having folks join us!  Also, a belated happy birthday to wfc4life!  Sorry so late but traveling to the Lodge is a good excuse, right?.   Yes, we got in yesterday and have had a great time. The Lodge is still lovely, thankfully. Here are some quick notes with more to come when we return from our cruise:
1) AP is back!  Great meal tonight!
2) Storage in studio is fine as there is a 4-drawer bureau and a large closet unlike VGF or Poly that has almost no storage. 
3) Found a nice spot for fireworks--opening in trees about 1/3 mile down nature trail. Great views of CR & BLT with fireworks above them. Shared spot with a few CMs!
4) Trees all there still. If there has been clearing it's minimal so far. 
5) CM told us big meeting next week where they are to find out more re: new build/refurb. No work going on where Greg saw workers, just blackout curtains. 
6) Different & high-ranking CM said no plans to move AP but there will likely be an expansion of sorts at Trail's End with an outdoor seating area. 
7) And to our new Groupies, toss me a PM if you'd like me to add your trips to Page 1 (jimmytammy handles birthdays and anniversaries); however, I won't update anything until I get back. Did I mention we were going on a Dream cruise?


----------



## Corinne

Thanks for all the info Sleepy!!! Hope you have a great time, and also hope you can post pics if time allows!

Happy Fourth to you all!


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> Thanks for all the info Sleepy!!! Hope you have a great time, and also hope you can post pics if time allows!
> 
> Happy Fourth to you all!


You, too, Corinne and all the Groupies!  Thanks!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary sleepydog25 and luvvwl!!!!

Enjoy the cruise!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Oshawa!!!!


----------



## Granny

_*Happy Anniversary sleepydog25 and luvvwl !!!*_ 

Thanks for the info on WL and have a great cruise!  


_*Happy Birthday Oshawa !!!*_


----------



## DiznyDi

Wishing *sleepy and luv* a memorable anniversary!
Thanks for your WL insights!

*Happy Birthday Oshawa!
*


----------



## ottawagreg

Oshawa I too wish you a happy B-Day.  And many more!!!

Sleepy & Luv hope your's is a very happy anniversary.  Marriage is a blessed thing.

I have not been by much in recent days, I noticed that the VWL Groupie group is growing.  I am sure all the new folks will enjoy the friendly people that hang out here.

Here is a photo that Viki took, probably while I was golfing or something else less worthwhile.  I hope you like it.  It is wilderness right outside our first floor sliding door, lake side.

It is summertime in Illinois now.  Pushing 90F.  The forty days and forty nights of rain seems to be over.  The mosquitoes are brutal.  Next season is 102 degrees, and 90% humidity.  It makes Orlando in July seem inviting.  People often ask "why do you go to WDW every summer".  The obvious response is to escape the heat and humidity, of course.  Hope all have productive week, unless one is on a Disney cruise.  Then I hope you have lots of fun, Sleepy n Luv.


----------



## sleepydog25

Thanks for all the anniversary wishes!  Just finished life boat drill (indoors for us) and we have Remy tonight. So far, we are the only scheduled guests!  Yay us!!  Feel the engine screws churning: time to go!


----------



## jimmytammy

Love the pic Greg, reminds me of a certain place we love


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Thanks for all the anniversary wishes!  Just finished life boat drill (indoors for us) and we have Remy tonight. So far, we are the only scheduled guests!  Yay us!!  Feel the engine screws churning: time to go!


We are going to turn on the live feed and wave from NC  Have fun!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corinne

Happy Anniversary Sleepy and Luv and Bon voyage!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Anniversary Sleepydog & Luv!!!*


----------



## twokats

_*Happy Anniversary sleepy and luv!*_


_*Happy Birthday Oshawa!*_


----------



## sawkam

DiznyDi said:


> I'm seeing some new Groupies: pmaurer, sawkam, Tony and Pooh.     My apologies if I've overlooked someone.
> 
> DDad and I stay every December at WL.  We have never had difficulty booking a 1-bdrm at 11 mo.  At 7 months, it can be difficult .
> 
> A 2-bdrm lockoff is a 1-bedroom with a locking door between it and the studio.  The studio portion has a queen bed and a sleeper sofa along with a kitchenette.  We have used this when one party is leaving before the other.  Hopefully the party staying later in the studio (or 1-bdrm) doesn't have to change rooms.
> 
> A dedicated 2-bdrm is a 1-bdrm with a combined studio.  The studio portion has 2 queen beds and no kitchenette.
> 
> *sawkam* How many people do you expect to have in your 2-bdrm?  We don't like using the pullout beds.  I book a 2-bdrm for 4 adults and generally will take whatever is available.
> 
> Wishing all Groupies a Happy July 4!  Finally Ohio is seeing some sun.  Our plans include a weiner roast with friends and watching aerial fireworks.
> Whatever your day holds, enjoy!



We will have 5 adults and 2 kids.  My wife and I are taking my parents and her father.  I'm thinking that it's better to sleep in real beds if possible, but we've never been on the villa soda beds so I'm noit sure.

Thanks!


----------



## Granny

sawkam said:


> We will have 5 adults and 2 kids.  My wife and I are taking my parents and her father.  I'm thinking that it's better to sleep in real beds if possible, but we've never been on the villa soda beds so I'm noit sure.
> 
> Thanks!



That's kind of an awkward arrangement no matter what.  I would definitely try to book a 2BR dedicated (to get the "real bed")  but you will still have three adults sharing two beds in the second bedroom.   Since you have a married couple and their in-law it could be a little strange.  Maybe the two kids could share the second bed and the single adult take the sleeper sofa in the living room?  At least then he has his own space a little bit.

I'm sure it will work out for you but 3 adults in the second bedroom is a bit awkward for my taste.  Just my two cents.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Oshawa!!!*


----------



## ottawagreg

Does anyone here have any information on when the candlelight processional dinner package become available?  Now that Independence Day is past I am focused squarely on Christmas vacation!  Well not really but we enjoyed it so much last year that we may want to make that a must do event if we are going to be spending the holiday week in WDW.  I had never been to the show, nor even heard much about it until last year.  It blessed me to hear them read the Christmas story from scriptures and the music and choir was just assume.  I want to go before Christmas day (23 or 24) and the window close quickly I am sure.  Anyway I have been checking and it says no tables available.  We called WDW dining and they don't know or won't say when they will open up.  Viki said we made ressies in early July last year.  I seem to think it was earlier then that.  What do you folks know about that?


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

I made reservations for CP last week when the "glitch" occurred.  Many are expecting the official release tomorrow morning when ADRs open up. I too expect it to open tomorrow or Wednesday at the latest. Hope this helps Greg. Last year it was officially open on July 8 FWIW.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ottawagreg said:


> Does anyone here have any information on when the candlelight processional dinner package become available?



Someone was told by a CM that reservations would open up on the 7th.  Guess we'll see very soon!


----------



## ottawagreg

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Someone was told by a CM that reservations would open up on the 7th.  Guess we'll see very soon!


Kathy n Friendly  we got the table today. I had heard people were reserving earlier as well. Then no tables. Stupid glitch. But we got the day we hoped for, Christmas Eve and restaurant San Angel. All is well that ends well. Just starting to panic a bit.


----------



## jimmytammy

Great news Greg!  We love CP.


----------



## eliza61

Wooza, I hate not catching up. 

Happy Belated birthday Oshawa!!  Hope your day was magical.
Sleep and luv, lifting a glass (of orange juice, lol it is 6 am) and wishing you many, many more years of love and disney magic.

Just back from a trip to Montreal Canada. LOL, felt really weird spending the 4th in another country.  Although due to the proximity to the US, Canada is pretty good with bringing a lot of US news stories in, so I saw the celebrations on TV.

Love Montreal, one of my favorite cities.  took Amtrack in, which will never happen again.  *sighs* If I had one genie wish to blow it would be to update our rail system.  the difference between our old stuff and Canada's (and europe) is huge.  LOL, it was great to see the womans soccer team win though.

Took in the Montreal Jazz festival.  If anyone ever wants a nice long weekend getaway I highly recommend it.  Although it is a Jazz festival it is more of an international arts festival than any thing else.  This year, the celebration was heavily influence but Blues great B.B. king, although I'm not a huge "blues" lover the talents was great.  Montreal is an insanely easy walkable city so once you check in to your hotel it's so easy to travel around.  wonderful restaurants and tons to do.

Funny story of the trip.  A international contest was held amongst high school students and one of the top singers who won was a young 13 year old girl from Indiana.  She was a little thing until she opened her mouth and started to belt out "the thrill is gone" in this deep, throaty southern voice.


Next up finally!!!  Disney!!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

ottawagreg said:


> Kathy n Friendly  we got the table today. I had heard people were reserving earlier as well. Then no tables. Stupid glitch. But we got the day we hoped for, Christmas Eve and restaurant San Angel. All is well that ends well. Just starting to panic a bit.


 
Glad you got your reservation Greg! I originally booked a 3:30 dinner on the "glitch day" so that we could attend the 6:45 show.  With the change in policy this year allowing guests to choose their show regardless of ADR time, I took the opportunity yesterday to move my reservation up only a half hour to 3:00 and sneak in for the lunch prices.  It will save our party over $90 including tip for such a small time change and we still get to attend our preferred show time.  I'm just happy to be attending though, as this is our first Thanksgiving trip and first time staying at the Lodge to see the Christmas decorations.  We're looking forward to it!


----------



## nvrenoughdisney

Hi everyone! We will be staying at the Lodge for the first time in a few weeks. We're so excited to try this resort! We have a studio booked. I've read through some of the thread but didn't see any info on room requests (although I'm sure it's there somewhere, I just didn't get through 173 pages!). Are there any special room requests or concerns that we should know about? I haven't done the online check in yet so I don't know what the options are. Thanks for you help!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday brobrosmom!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Eliza
Thanks for the report on Montreal.  Sounds like a cool place to visit, and may now go on my bucket list.


----------



## jimmytammy

nvrenoughdisney said:


> Hi everyone! We will be staying at the Lodge for the first time in a few weeks. We're so excited to try this resort! We have a studio booked. I've read through some of the thread but didn't see any info on room requests (although I'm sure it's there somewhere, I just didn't get through 173 pages!). Are there any special room requests or concerns that we should know about? I haven't done the online check in yet so I don't know what the options are. Thanks for you help!


1st things 1st  Welcome to the groupies nvrenoughdisney!!!!
We are a less informative group about all things WL/VWL here, more of a friendly bunch who have a love of the place thats the thread that holds us all together.  SO to not see the info needed, thats what we like to do, help as needed
Ask for a higher floor near elevators, this will afford you a view and less walk. The only other thing you could request would be lakeview, but without higher floor 1st, you cant see lake anyway through the trees


----------



## eliza61

nvrenoughdisney said:


> Hi everyone! We will be staying at the Lodge for the first time in a few weeks. We're so excited to try this resort! We have a studio booked. I've read through some of the thread but didn't see any info on room requests (although I'm sure it's there somewhere, I just didn't get through 173 pages!). Are there any special room requests or concerns that we should know about? I haven't done the online check in yet so I don't know what the options are. Thanks for you help!



Welcome nvreenough.
So, WL is one of the few resorts where I generally don't make a room request especially around views.  Basically especially with the lodge part the views will be woods, which is awesome imo.    I don't find the hallways to be outrageously long so I never have issues with "close to the elevator".  

This was our view out of our 3rd floor 2 bedroom villa





I think I had to sorta lean around for this picture.


----------



## Nanajo1

[QUOTE="ottawagreg, post: 53956943, member: 453919"
Another question, how do others compare Le Cellier to the Yachtsman Steakhouse?  We thought that was WAY over priced.  Portions were very small.[/QUOTE] 
LC is over priced in MHO but YSH is not much better. I like the atmosphere at YSH better. We took my brother to LC. He is not much of a foodie. He order the strip steak then asked for KETCHUP! The waiter did a double take. I thouht he was going to faint! Needless to say we stick to less upscale restaurants with my brother.


----------



## circhead

Hi everyone.  

I was wondering if anyone could tell me about Flying Fish chef's table?

We are doing an adult only trip(6 of us) at the end of September for my husband's 60th birthday and I wanted to make reservations for a place we haven't eaten (not many left).

I am allergic to shell fish so I'm hoping they do steak or chicken in addition to the fish and or seafood dishes.  My husband is a huge fan of seafood so I was hoping the restaurant could accommodate his tastes and my allergy.

Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## nvrenoughdisney

Thanks everyone! We're so excited!


----------



## Granny

circhead said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could tell me about Flying Fish chef's table?
> 
> We are doing an adult only trip(6 of us) at the end of September for my husband's 60th birthday and I wanted to make reservations for a place we haven't eaten (not many left).
> 
> I am allergic to shell fish so I'm hoping they do steak or chicken in addition to the fish and or seafood dishes.  My husband is a huge fan of seafood so I was hoping the restaurant could accommodate his tastes and my allergy.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can offer.



I haven't eaten at Flying Fish, so no help there.  You might get more/better responses on the Restaurant Board, or the BWV Owners thread.  Good luck...I've heard great things about Flying Fish but every time we look at the menu we just can't pull the trigger.


----------



## Dean Marino

Nanajo1 said:


> [QUOTE="ottawagreg, post: 53956943, member: 453919"
> Another question, how do others compare Le Cellier to the Yachtsman Steakhouse?  We thought that was WAY over priced.  Portions were very small.


LC is over priced in MHO but YSH is not much better. I like the atmosphere at YSH better. We took my brother to LC. He is not much of a foodie. He order the strip steak then asked for KETCHUP! The waiter did a double take. I thouht he was going to faint! Needless to say we stick to less upscale restaurants with my brother.[/QUOTE]

Try Shula's (Dolphin) .  I suspect you will REALY like it .


----------



## Kathymford

My BF wants LC this next trip just for the cheddar soup. That's what happens when you don't go during F&W.


----------



## Lakegirl

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Glad you got your reservation Greg! I originally booked a 3:30 dinner on the "glitch day" so that we could attend the 6:45 show.  With the change in policy this year allowing guests to choose their show regardless of ADR time, I took the opportunity yesterday to move my reservation up only a half hour to 3:00 and sneak in for the lunch prices.  It will save our party over $90 including tip for such a small time change and we still get to attend our preferred show time.  I'm just happy to be attending though, as this is our first Thanksgiving trip and first time staying at the Lodge to see the Christmas decorations.  We're looking forward to it!


What restaurant did you book?


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Everybody wanted to try Biergarten, so that's what I reserved. It was one of the cheaper options too.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Everybody wanted to try Biergarten, so that's what I reserved. It was one of the cheaper options too.



We did that for CP a couple of years ago - it was our first time eating there and really enjoyed it!  Growing up where half the people were of German descent it reminded me of home.  Sharing the table was fun too.


----------



## circhead

Granny said:


> I haven't eaten at Flying Fish, so no help there. You might get more/better responses on the Restaurant Board, or the BWV Owners thread. Good luck...I've heard great things about Flying Fish but every time we look at the menu we just can't pull the trigger.



Granny - Thanks for the advice I posted my question on the restaurant board.


----------



## Dizny Dad

YoHooooooooooooo . . YoHoooooooooooooo . . . I owe, I owe, so off to work I go . . . . . . . just back from Rancho Cucamonga, CA late last night where I spent four wonderful days at California Steel.  I had an opportunity to run over to the Huntington Beach Pier; neat place, good ice cream, lots of people, all fun.  The weather was delightful, low 80's with LOW humidity.  There were four in our traveling minstrel show; two from our Canadian office.  We split up, with our northern crew going to Sana Monica Beach Pier (They had LAX flights early Thursday morning so they had to be closer to LAX).  Unfortunately their rental car was broken into and all of their belongings were stolen from the trunk; suitcases, pass ports, laptops, etc.  They are still in the LA area today trying to establish IDs, etc. so they can get on an airplane and head back home to Toronto. How unfortunate!  Huntington Beach proved to be a much better place to visit!

DiznyDi is counting down the sleeps for her visit to the World.  She will be enjoying the short three day visit with our DD and staying at BLT for the first time.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/dis...ort-the-dvc-expansion-to-begin-in-october.htm

* [URL='http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/disneys-wilderness-lodge-resort/gallery/16may2015-wilderness-lodge-resort-dvc-villa-plans.htm']"Wilderness Lodge Resort DVC Villa plans*




 




*With the completion of the Disney Vacation Club Villas and Bungalows at Disney's Polynesian Resort, attention is now switching to Disney's Wilderness Lodge, which will undergo a similar expansion to the Polynesian.*

Disney has started to advise guests arriving in the fall that a number of leisure and recreation ammenities will be unavailable from October 26 2015.

The main impact will be to the Hidden Springs leisure pool, the resort beach, the playground and the fire pit. During the closure of the leisure pool, the main feature pool will continue to be open as normal.

The nature trail, boat and bike rentals, and spa treatments will also be unavailable from October.

The project will see the addition of 26 waterside bungalows, similar to the recently opened Bora Bora Bungalows at Disney's Polynesian Village Resort, although the Wilderness Lodge units are not built over the water. Also part of the plan is an expanded pool area, a new restaurant and recreation areas.

The project is expected to extend through to the end of 2017, although Disney has not yet given any details or announced the DVC expansion project.




Wild"[/URL]


----------



## Dean Marino

KAT4DISNEY said:


> http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/dis...ort-the-dvc-expansion-to-begin-in-october.htm
> 
> *"Wilderness Lodge Resort DVC Villa plans*
> 
> [URL='http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/disneys-wilderness-lodge-resort/gallery/16may2015-wilderness-lodge-resort-dvc-villa-plans/24134.htm']
> 
> [/URL]
> [URL='http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/disneys-wilderness-lodge-resort/news/10jul2015-closures-at-disneys-wilderness-lodge-to-support-the-dvc-expansion-to-begin-in-october.htm']
> [URL='http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/disneys-wilderness-lodge-resort/gallery/16may2015-wilderness-lodge-resort-dvc-villa-plans/24135.htm']
> 
> [/URL]
> [URL='http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/disneys-wilderness-lodge-resort/news/10jul2015-closures-at-disneys-wilderness-lodge-to-support-the-dvc-expansion-to-begin-in-october.htm']
> *With the completion of the Disney Vacation Club Villas and Bungalows at Disney's Polynesian Resort, attention is now switching to Disney's Wilderness Lodge, which will undergo a similar expansion to the Polynesian.*
> 
> Disney has started to advise guests arriving in the fall that a number of leisure and recreation ammenities will be unavailable from October 26 2015.
> 
> The main impact will be to the Hidden Springs leisure pool, the resort beach, the playground and the fire pit. During the closure of the leisure pool, the main feature pool will continue to be open as normal.
> 
> The nature trail, boat and bike rentals, and spa treatments will also be unavailable from October.
> 
> The project will see the addition of 26 waterside bungalows, similar to the recently opened Bora Bora Bungalows at Disney's Polynesian Village Resort, although the Wilderness Lodge units are not built over the water. Also part of the plan is an expanded pool area, a new restaurant and recreation areas.
> 
> The project is expected to extend through to the end of 2017, although Disney has not yet given any details or announced the DVC expansion project.
> 
> [URL='http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/disneys-wilderness-lodge-resort/gallery/16may2015-wilderness-lodge-resort-dvc-villa-plans/24134.htm']
> 
> [/URL]
> [URL='http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/disneys-wilderness-lodge-resort/news/10jul2015-closures-at-disneys-wilderness-lodge-to-support-the-dvc-expansion-to-begin-in-october.htm'][URL='http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/disneys-wilderness-lodge-resort/gallery/16may2015-wilderness-lodge-resort-dvc-villa-plans/24134.htm']Wild"[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]


[URL='http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/disneys-wilderness-lodge-resort/news/10jul2015-closures-at-disneys-wilderness-lodge-to-support-the-dvc-expansion-to-begin-in-october.htm'][URL='http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/disneys-wilderness-lodge-resort/news/10jul2015-closures-at-disneys-wilderness-lodge-to-support-the-dvc-expansion-to-begin-in-october.htm'][URL='http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/disneys-wilderness-lodge-resort/news/10jul2015-closures-at-disneys-wilderness-lodge-to-support-the-dvc-expansion-to-begin-in-october.htm']

Now - before everyone panics . You might notice that the above is pretty much a revelation of the impact for the *ENTIRE PROJECT*.
So - *a question.... is EVERYTHING go to be done ALL AT ONCE, in October 2015?* I personally don't think that will be the case .

So - what's missing that is likely to be of MAJOR IMPORTANCE to anyone staying at the WL during the construction?

A construction time table.

Folk's, I strongly doubt WDW is going to give us this . For one thing, that timetable (what gets worked on, where, when) MAY be up to the contractors involved. We have no idea if the Pool gets wacked FIRST (in October 2015), or LAST (in 2017).

So how do we find out? I would suggest that there is one, and ONLY one answer: First Hand Observation by our dedicated Member Community. These would be the same folks that let us know in the FIRST place that "something was going to happen", LONG before an "official announcement" .

Sandy and I are already booked for Nov 2015, and April 2016. As soon as DVC lets us? We'll book for Nov 2016 . We'll commit to being snoops while we are there - focusing on WHAT AREAS are being worked on. If others will help? I suspect we will ALL have a very effective construction time table that will allow OTHERS to make plans.[/URL][/URL][/URL]


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

It may not be immediate construction but it probably will be closing of all the listed facilities immediately whether work begins on them or not.  At Poly they closed down the quiet pool a few days later than it was supposed to be because they had issues getting the main pool back up but as soon as they had a pool they closed the smaller one - and then it sat.  Several weeks later having not started work - and apparently having some issues with the plans (or contractor) they reopened it for the 4th.  The Poly construction was probably a smaller project the impact was felt from all reports.  

It was time to head back to the lodge and to bring family - on the date it's all supposed to start.  To be honest I have not happy about the project happening at all but now I'm really unhappy.  Unless there's some delay this will not be the lodge I looked forward to showing off.


----------



## pangyal

I am so bummed about this. My mom has wanted to stay at WL for years and we finally got a week in December there, so we all have our flights booked etc. Our little guy was so excited to watch the movies in the beach and he loves the playground.

I assume the nature trail will also be out of order?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

pangyal said:


> I assume the nature trail will also be out of order?



Yes.  

"The nature trail, boat and bike rentals, and spa treatments will also be unavailable from October."

Hey, wait - the spa treatments?  Why would they be unable to do those?????  Although this isn't an official Disney source.....still usually have good info.


----------



## pangyal

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yes.
> 
> "The nature trail, boat and bike rentals, and spa treatments will also be unavailable from October."
> 
> Hey, wait - the spa treatments?  Why would they be unable to do those?????  Although this isn't an official Disney source.....still usually have good info.


That is so disheartening, we actually just bought into VWL for the whole nature aspect. I knew there was going to be construction, but not to this extent where everything we love about the resort will be unavailable. My mom is going to be so sad.

Don't they have to protect the indigenous wildlife along the trail and not mess with their habitat? I thought I read s form somewhere.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

More info that was posted on the resorts board:

_"Disney’s Wilderness Lodge will be undergoing multiple refurbishment projects through 2017. Work will begin in October, with the Hidden Springs leisure pool area, resort beach, playground, and recreation fire pit closing for renovation as early as October 26, 2015. To best assist Guests with planning their vacations, a team of Cast Members will advise Guests of the work taking place and assist with their questions. Guests will also receive a pre-arrival letter._

_Take a look at the following frequently asked questions for more information about this project:_
_*1) What are the refurbishment dates? When will work be complete?*_
_Disney’s Wilderness Lodge will be undergoing multiple refurbishment projects beginning in October 2015 and continuing through 2017._
_*2) How will this work impact my stay?*_
_Throughout this project, Disney is committed to providing a great Guest experience. At certain times of day, there may be some noise and we may have alternative paths of travel throughout the resort. Construction related noise will likely take place between 9 a.m. and 7 p.m. to insure minimal impact to Guests._
_*3) Why are they removing the current Hidden Springs leisure pool?*_
_As part of the resort enhancement project, the Hidden Springs leisure pool area will be expanded to include a larger pool and more deck space, as well as a hot tub area._
_*4) I like the pool the way it is now because it’s smaller and more intimate than the feature pool. Why are you changing that?*_
_Muliple DVC Members and Guests stated that they would like to see enhanced offerings at the resort. As a result, the resort will be increasing the pool area, including a larger pool and more deck space, as well as a hot tub area._
_*5) How long will the Hidden Springs pool be closed? Is there another pool available?*_
_The Hidden Springs pool will be closed for an extended period while the area is under construction. However, the Silver Creek Springs, the resort feature pool, is available and features a water slide, hot tub, and children's water play area._
_*6) Will the Teton Boat and Bike Rentals close? Will there be an alternative?*_
_Teton Boat and Bike Rentals will be closed in late October while refurbishment work is completed in the area. As an alternative, bikes will be available for rent near the jogging trail. If you would like to rent a boat or enjoy some fishing, you are welcome to visit the marina at Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground._
_*7) Will the beach and playground area close? Any alternatives?*_
_Yes. The beach and playground area at Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground remain available throughout this refurbishment work as an alternative._
_*8) Will the nature trail close?*_
_Although the nature trails at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge and Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground are closing in early October, Guests do have the opportunity to enjoy the great outdoors on the paved New Balance jogging trail which connects Disney’s Wilderness Lodge with Disney’s Fort Wilderness & Campground on a 2.5 mile path._
_*9) What about the fire pit? Will it be closed as well?*_
_The recreation fire pit will be closing in late October while we complete refurbishment work in the area. As an alternative, Guests are able to visit the Meadow Trading Post area of Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground for Chip ‘n Dale’s Campfire Sing-A-Long, which includes a nightly campfire followed by a movie under the stars._
_*10) Will there be a nightly movie under the stars at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge?*_
_The recreation staff will host a nightly movie movie indoors in the Carolwood Pacific community room in the Villas at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge for Guests._
_*11) Why are the spa treatment rooms at Sturdy Branches Health Club closed?*_
_In order to preserve the tranquil spa experience, treatments at Sturdy Branches Health Club will be temporarily unavailable from late October through early February due to construction noise in the area. Spa treatments are available at a number of locations at the Walt Disney World Resort, including nearby at Senses – A Disney Spa at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort._
_*12) Is watercraft transportation available during the refurbishment?*_
_Yes. Watercraft transportation will continue to operate as normal."_



pangyal said:


> That is so disheartening, we actually just bought into VWL for the whole nature aspect. I knew there was going to be construction, but not to this extent where everything we love about the resort will be unavailable. My mom is going to be so sad.
> 
> Don't they have to protect the indigenous wildlife along the trail and not mess with their habitat? I thought I read s form somewhere.



They do have lots of wetlands under protection - I think that some is around the resort but maybe others know better.  But often they can switch lands that have been set aside for others.  I'm not real certain of all the details though.


----------



## LauraLea

From what I see there will no longer be an accessible beach.  The new restaurant will take the place of the current beach and the only other beach is the area with the geyser and that is not accessible for the public. Am i wrong?

Laura


----------



## momtwoboys

so if we planned on staying here for an 8 day trip with only 3 park days.. the days we are at the resort we will hear and see construction from 9:00AM to 7:00pm?! that doesnt seem tranquil or relaxing. esp if our room is in the DVC building and not the main lodge correct?


----------



## sleepydog25

We are back after a wonderful two days at our (still, for the moment) unsullied VWL, and then our 5-day cruise on the Dream.  More to come later after I rest from the 11-hour drive (thanks a lot for nothing, Charlotte, for taking over an hour to get about 15 miles).  Currently, the Lodge, in general, and VWL, in particular, are still lovely and serene.  Thus, if you have a visit before they start construction, you should be fine.  We did notice some minor scaffolding near the concierge level on the main Lodge, as well as black-out curtains on a few rooms on the lower floor closest to the the Villas (as Greg reported).  Beyond that, it was quiet.  The nature trail is still there, though about halfway down it they post a sign daily about not going any farther, and as if to emphasize the point, there are two long, low dumpsters just beyond the sign.  Didn't stop us, of course.  We are extremely sad about losing the beach if that comes true.  A well-placed CM offered that he/she knew nothing about moving AP to that location; indeed, he/she said nothing was set about any restaurant going there, though an update to Trail's End was in the works (i.e., an outdoor seating area). Back to the nature trail, it's possible--if Disney takes care--to put in the new cabins and still leave room for the trail.  I suspect the path to the cabins would be paved, but after the last cabine, it would be easy enough to leave the trail intact.  There appears ample room to put in the cabins without taking down all the trees between them and the Villas (will the new resort be called VCWL?).  In fact, it makes complete sense to leave most of the trees so that the cabins seem more remote and free from prying eyes at the main Villas building.  There is a lot of space between the anticipated locations and the main building.  Now, will Disney screw it up anyway?  Possibly.  But, the hope is there.  I like the current HS pool, but it, too, can be expanded without impacting the serenity of the overall VWL experience.  If the new plans do not include a slide or other feature, it still won't be sought after by kids and may remain "hidden" to them.  For certain, the hot tub needs to be freshened and refurbed--no argument there.  In general, I'm holding out some optimism that DVC won't totally screw up a good thing.  However, there's no getting around the fact that for about two years, construction will likely be a big PITA party.  I'm rethinking our stay there in February.


----------



## Granny

momtwoboys said:


> so if we planned on staying here for an 8 day trip with only 3 park days.. the days we are at the resort we will hear and see construction from 9:00AM to 7:00pm?! that doesnt seem tranquil or relaxing. esp if our room is in the DVC building and not the main lodge correct?



The main lodge may well have construction going on in parts as they convert resort rooms to DVC rooms.  But yes, it may be disturbing at VWL.  I would ask for a "bus side" room (even number) as a request since that should avoid any construction view or noise.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> We are back after a wonderful two days at our (still, for the moment) unsullied VWL, and then our 5-day cruise on the Dream.  More to come later after I rest from the 11-hour drive (thanks a lot for nothing, Charlotte, for taking over an hour to get about 15 miles).  Currently, the Lodge, in general, and VWL, in particular, are still lovely and serene.  Thus, if you have a visit before they start construction, you should be fine.  We did notice some minor scaffolding near the concierge level on the main Lodge, as well as black-out curtains on a few rooms on the lower floor closest to the the Villas (as Greg reported).  Beyond that, it was quiet.  The nature trail is still there, though about halfway down it they post a sign daily about not going any farther, and as if to emphasize the point, there are two long, low dumpsters just beyond the sign.  Didn't stop us, of course.  We are extremely sad about losing the beach if that comes true.  A well-placed CM offered that he/she knew nothing about moving AP to that location; indeed, he/she said nothing was set about any restaurant going there, though an update to Trail's End was in the works (i.e., an outdoor seating area). Back to the nature trail, it's possible--if Disney takes care--to put in the new cabins and still leave room for the trail.  I suspect the path to the cabins would be paved, but after the last cabine, it would be easy enough to leave the trail intact.  There appears ample room to put in the cabins without taking down all the trees between them and the Villas (will the new resort be called VCWL?).  In fact, it makes complete sense to leave most of the trees so that the cabins seem more remote and free from prying eyes at the main Villas building.  There is a lot of space between the anticipated locations and the main building.  Now, will Disney screw it up anyway?  Possibly.  But, the hope is there.  I like the current HS pool, but it, too, can be expanded without impacting the serenity of the overall VWL experience.  If the new plans do not include a slide or other feature, it still won't be sought after by kids and may remain "hidden" to them.  For certain, the hot tub needs to be freshened and refurbed--no argument there.  In general, I'm holding out some optimism that DVC won't totally screw up a good thing.  However, there's no getting around the fact that for about two years, construction will likely be a big PITA party.  I'm rethinking our stay there in February.




Sleepy...thanks for the update and comments.  I don't see why the nature trail needs to be eliminated...unless they just don't want people to use it anymore.   Reading all this about our beloved resort does make me a bit sad...I don't see how they can put in the bungalows without wiping out a lot of trees.  They might leave a few as a nod to the theming, but I can't help but think the whole vibe of VWL is going to change.

Not the end of the world, but when you start tinkering with perfection, it's hard to imagine improvement.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday lisah0711!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Everybody wanted to try Biergarten, so that's what I reserved. It was one of the cheaper options too.


We really like Biergarten, one of our faves at WDW.  Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Corinne

Lol, I guess this explains why I was able to secure a Concierge level room so easily for September!  Oh well, I'm going with the flow! I am going to remain cautiously optimistic about the whole expansion.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Sleepy...thanks for the update and comments.  I don't see why the nature trail needs to be eliminated...unless they just don't want people to use it anymore.   Reading all this about our beloved resort does make me a bit sad...I don't see how they can put in the bungalows without wiping out a lot of trees.  They might leave a few as a nod to the theming, but I can't help but think the whole vibe of VWL is going to change.
> 
> *Not the end of the world, but when you start tinkering with perfection, it's hard to imagine improvement.*


Can't disagree with your last statement.  After walking the trail a few times this last trip, roughly defining where I believe the cabins will be erected, and taking into account the proposed locations according to the released drawing, DVC _can _opt to have a minimal impact on the trees located between the Villas and the shore line of the lake.  There is ample space to build the cabins alongside the lake and not disturb much of the flora and fauna (and Merryweather ) toward the Villas.  Building them will undoubtedly erase that portion of trail, but I'm sure that part would be paved as it will lead to the cabins.  That being said, I have little confidence that Disney will give a big cahoot about preserving the serenity and natural aspects of the Lodge.  The potential exists to blend this project into the oeuvre of WL, to continue to make the Lodge a place of special beauty and a retreat from the buzz saw aspects of being at the World.  I just don't trust Disney to make that move.


----------



## momtwoboys

so my last question would be... if a family is planning a 8 day vacation with only 3 park days and wanted to be able to have a full experience at the resort. would you stay with a studio at WLV or move to AKV in Jambo house??


----------



## circhead

I hate to admit - I changed my Christmas reservation from the lodge to AKV - Jambo.
Didn't want to take the chance that my granddaughter's wouldn't get to see the lodge at it's best or get hurt somehow.  

We were at the Poly on opening day in April and one of them picked up a couple of nails by the ongoing construction area.  I'm sure this was unusual for Disney considering how careful they usually are - but between that and the possibility of no quiet pool I changed my reservation.

I'll just have to take them to the Lodge Christmas 2017 - hopefully it will still be the lodge I' loved all these years.


----------



## Granny

momtwoboys said:


> so my last question would be... if a family is planning a 8 day vacation with only 3 park days and wanted to be able to have a full experience at the resort. would you stay with a studio at WLV or move to AKV in Jambo house??



I think with AKV (or any other resort) you have a much clearer picture of what it will be like to stay there than you would with VWL.  The truth is, Disney hasn't shared much about the construction phases that will be going on for two years.  With that in mind, I think I'd pick another option for the trip.  AKV is a great resort with lots to offer.  Since you aren't going to the parks that often it won't matter that it's a bit remote.  Other options would be BCV with its great pool or SSR with the easy access to Downtown Disney.   BWV has a lot going on with the Boardwalk entertainment and we walk from there to miniature golf at Fantasia Gardens.    Hard to go wrong with any of the DVC resorts, though if you are in a studio I'd probably avoid BLT (pretty small studios) and VGF (not much storage area).    OKW has two queen beds in the studios so if that appeals to you then that's an option.  No bad choices here.


----------



## Granny

circhead said:


> I hate to admit - I changed my Christmas reservation from the lodge to AKV - Jambo.
> Didn't want to take the chance that my granddaughter's wouldn't get to see the lodge at it's best or get hurt somehow.
> 
> We were at the Poly on opening day in April and one of them picked up a couple of nails by the ongoing construction area.  I'm sure this was unusual for Disney considering how careful they usually are - but between that and the possibility of no quiet pool I changed my reservation.
> 
> I'll just have to take them to the Lodge Christmas 2017 - hopefully it will still be the lodge I' loved all these years.




With all the uncertainty, I can see why you'd be hesitant to commit to VWL.  I'm sure that the decorations at the main Lodge and VWL will still be great, but the construction seems that it could be intrusive.  And AKV is a great resort especially with all the animal watching available for your family.  They do decorate for Christmas in a way that complements the Animal Kingdom theming.  Enjoy!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> Lol, I guess this explains why I was able to secure a Concierge level room so easily for September!  Oh well, I'm going with the flow! I am going to remain cautiously optimistic about the whole expansion.



You'll get to see it one last time before everything changes Corinne - lucky you!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

momtwoboys said:


> so my last question would be... if a family is planning a 8 day vacation with only 3 park days and wanted to be able to have a full experience at the resort. would you stay with a studio at WLV or move to AKV in Jambo house??



I hate to say this but I'd probably consider changing to Jambo - which we also love and often stay at.  It's so hard to say how quickly they'll move on things at the lodge but at least you know that things won't be tore up at AKL. 

I'm still just in disbelief that it's all starting on the day we planned to arrive.  Usually I'm very go with the flow but all the construction stuff up just outside the lodge really won't do for this trip with family.


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday lisah0711!


----------



## ottawagreg

Granny said:


> I think with AKV (or any other resort) you have a much clearer picture of what it will be like to stay there than you would with VWL.  The truth is, Disney hasn't shared much about the construction phases that will be going on for two years.  With that in mind, I think I'd pick another option for the trip.  AKV is a great resort with lots to offer.  Since you aren't going to the parks that often it won't matter that it's a bit remote.  Other options would be BCV with its great pool or SSR with the easy access to Downtown Disney.   BWV has a lot going on with the Boardwalk entertainment and we walk from there to miniature golf at Fantasia Gardens.    Hard to go wrong with any of the DVC resorts, though if you are in a studio I'd probably avoid BLT (pretty small studios) and VGF (not much storage area).    OKW has two queen beds in the studios so if that appeals to you then that's an option.  No bad choices here.



Granny, your comments are right on the mark.  Especially the remark about another option for the trip.  While the time we spent this June was not unbearable, the jackhammer going nonstop all day was tiresome by the third day.  Folks on eight to ten night stays would not be feeling the magic on the their ride back to MCO to fly home.  We had two weekend days and two nights at AKV-Kidani so it was not too bad.  However, it was bad enough for me to dig out the point charts and see how many nights at other DVC resorts will cost, and check on how many points we have in our account.  We like magic kingdom resorts, but maybe we try the beach club.  Storm Along Bay looks like fun, and I have liked the Epcot location for a visit for a long time.  What is kind of sad is that we are VWL lemmings, I must admit it.  If we book at Poly I am certain that we boat ride to the Lodge just to sit in the lobby and hang out.  We are just want to be there more than any where else.  The two night at AKV this year was the first time we have spent any time anywhere outside of WL.  I guess our best play is to accept things as they are, put on a happy face and make the best of it.  Going to be a long two years.

On a side note, I saw a short thread on the other board about new Florida legislation for timeshare properties.  It does not look pleasant either.  It looks like there could be significant costs attached to existing contracts if things break they some are predicting.  I refuse to get caught up in that until it come to pass, but it is on my radar.  Here is some info I found back in May. I copied it and pasted into email to myself.  Has anyone here seen this information or know much about it.  I guess it looks like they will become law in the Sunshine State.


Two bills are making their way through Florida state legislature which could have negative long-term effects on many timeshare owners including *Disney Vacation Club* members.

The Florida House and Senate are both backing Bills which would apply a number of changes to the state's timeshare laws.  Supporters of HB 453 and SB 932 claim the changes to Florida's* Vacation Plan and Timeshare Act* are designed to streamline and modernize the legislation.   Opponents claim the potential damage to consumers far outweighs the benefits as the modifications are currently written.

Among the changes is the elimination of a cap which currently limits annual increases in property taxes and certain common area resort expenses to 125% of the prior year's cost.

Critics claim that other provisions give developers greater latitude to defraud consumers during the sales process.  The *National Timeshare Owners Association*--a trade group representing timeshare owners--is among those encouraging opposition to the changes.  Association president *Gregory Christ* is quoted on website *Elliott.org* as saying “we think consumers will likely be exposed to certain rogue developer practices that we haven’t seen since the ’80s and ’90s.”

In a  *Change.org* petition sponsored by NTOA, the legislation is criticized as "a one-sided effort by the development community to rewrite state law to match their current marketing efforts."  Additionally: "the bill allows developers to almost unilaterally decide what constitutes 'compliance' and 'materiality' with regard to mistakes and omissions in contracts."

Of potential interest to *Disney Vacation Club* members is a provision which outlines the rights of developers to extend or terminate a timeshare plan at any date.  Prposed modifications to Section 721.125 of the Florida Statues as stated in HB 453 would read as follows:

_721.125 Extension or termination of timeshare plans.—_

_(1) Unless the timeshare instrument provides otherwise, the term of a timeshare plan may be extended or terminated at any time by a vote or written consent, or combination thereof, of a majority of all of the voting interests in the timeshare plan. If the term of a timeshare plan is extended pursuant to this section, all rights, privileges, duties, and obligations created under applicable law or the timeshare instrument continue in full force and effect to the same extent as if the extended termination date of the timeshare plan had been the original termination date of the timeshare plan. If the term of a timeshare plan is extended and terminated pursuant to this section, the termination has immediate effect pursuant to applicable law and the timeshare instrument has effect as if the effective date of such termination were the original date of termination._

_(2) If a termination or extension vote or consent pursuant to subsection (1) is proposed for a component site of a multisite timeshare plan in this state, the proposed termination or extension is effective only if it is approved by the person authorized to make additions or substitutions of accommodations and facilities pursuant to the timeshare instrument._

_(3) This section applies only to a timeshare plan that has been in existence for a period of at least 20 years as of the effective date of the termination or extension vote or consent required by subsection (1)._

Similar proposed revisions are proposed in SB 932.

Rumors have suggested that *Disney Vacation Club* may revisit some of its older timeshare properties, adding new units and guest capacity.  _Disney's Wilderness Lodge_ is the location most frequently linked to such speculation.  With Disney itself holding all voting rights within each Condominium Association, these modifications would clear the path for them to extend resort leases beyond their current expiration dates, presumably to facilitate additional sales.

Ownership in the _Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge_ is currently scheduled to end on January 21, 2042.

Undefined is any allowance for charging current owners for the extension period.  Back in 2008, *Disney Vacation Club* came under fire for the manner in which ownership was extended at _Disney's Old Key West Resort_ (a.k.a. _Disney Vacation Club Resort_.)  The process utilized required owners to either pay additional fees for 15 years of additional ownership or to sign notarized documents which effectively returned the deed to Disney as of the original 2042 ending date.

The bills are sponsored by a number of Florida lawmakers with the backing of the *American Resorts Development Association*, a timeshare developer industry trade group.  The  *Orlando Sentinel* recently identified nearly $500,000 in Florida contributions made by the ARDA during the 2014 election cycle.

Disney representatives told the *Sentinel* that they support HB 453 and SB 932 but are not actively lobbying for the changes contained within.


Here is another link from DVC News:

http://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/dv...are-legislation-could-prove-harmful-to-owners


----------



## circhead

Going to be an interesting 2 or more years as rumors fly, especially if the legislation passes.  

I can't imagine that Disney would terminate immediately all ownership interests in VWL which, if I'm interpreting correctly, they would have the right to do as the sole voter in the association.  Not saying they would because that would be suicide for DVC.


----------



## momtwoboys

we may end up switching to AKV... we have done BWV the last 2 aprils, and have also been to AKV before too. We cannot afford BC, POLY or GFV... no interest in OKW or SSR or BLT so that leaves us with our trusty AKV in Jambo house as long as their is still openings... wondering how many will be moving ressies to other places and could make it harder to get in.


----------



## wdrl

ottawagreg said:


> Two bills are making their way through Florida state legislature which could have negative long-term effects on many timeshare owners including *Disney Vacation Club* members.



The bills were approved by the Florida Senate and House of Representatives and signed into law on June 11, 2015 by Governor Scott.  The new law became effective July 1, 2015 (see http://www.flsenate.gov/Session/Bill/2015/453).


----------



## sleepydog25

momtwoboys said:


> so my last question would be... if a family is planning a 8 day vacation with only 3 park days and wanted to be able to have a full experience at the resort. would you stay with a studio at WLV or move to AKV in Jambo house??


Assuming you mean during the construction phase, I must admit I'd give serious consideration to AKL.  I still think I'd stay at the VWL and deal with the changes since I'd still have most of what I love about WL at my fingertips.  For example, though the nature trail will be closed, the paved bike/running/walking path will still be open, and it ain't shabby.  They'll still show movies, only they'll be in the Carrolwood Pacific room in the Villas lobby.  As for the pool, if you plan to spend much time there, the main pool is more exciting for kids, anyway.  AKL is lovely, but I don't believe they have the murphy bed option which you will have at VWL; thus, your two sons could have each have his own bed.


----------



## momtwoboys

we are not moving yet... just watching the news on this expansion for now. Yes the main pool will be open but for my family its the villa pool we prefer to the main feature pool which is usually is much louder and crowded. and being in the Villa bld how loud will that indoor movie be? will that cause more noise to the people staying in the units near the lobby? we had requested a first floor studio. just want to be informed before we make a decision, THANKS!!! we were finally looking forward to our first stay at WLV and now are super worried.


----------



## circhead

Does anyone know what the starting date of VWL is?  
The original terms of OKW, BC, BW, and VWL all expire in 2042, but OKW was around before the others.
Is the inception date of the others the start date of OKW?  If it is we're coming up on the 25years cited in the law.

721.125 Extension or termination of timeshare plans.
—
(1) Unless the timeshare instrument provides otherwise, the vote or
written consent, or both, of 60 percent of all voting interests in a timeshare
plan may extend or terminate the term of the timeshare plan at any time. If
the term of a timeshare plan is extended pursuant to this section, all rights,
privileges, duties, and obligations created under applicable law or the
timeshare instrument continue in full force to the same extent as if the
extended termination date of the timeshare plan were the original termina-
tion date of the timeshare plan. If a timeshare plan is terminated pursuant to
this section, the termination has immediate effect pursuant to applicable law
and the timeshare instrument as if the effective date of the termination were
the original date of termination.
(2) If a termination or extension vote or consent pursuant to subsection
(1) is proposed for a component site of a multisite timeshare plan located in
this state, the proposed termination or extension is effective only if the
person authorized to make additions or substitutions of accommodations and
facilities pursuant to the timeshare instrument also approves the termina-
tion or extension.
(3) This section applies only to a timeshare plan that has been in
existence for at least 25 years as of the effective date of the termination or
extension vote or consent required by subsection (1).


----------



## sleepydog25

For any of our Groupies currently at the Lodge or about to be there, it would be satisfying to hear what a CM or two has to say.  We were told by one CM that there was to be a meeting (can't recall if late last week or this coming week) where they would "be told about all the changes come to the Lodge."  I suspect the information won't be any different than what we have, but there might be a nugget or two.  We spoke with two CMs, with one telling us they were going to refurb rooms at the main Lodge, floors 4-6.  Another I mentioned in an earlier post who claimed no knowledge of any restaurant in the new plans (and certainly not moving AP), yet had heard there would be some minor changes to Trail's End, such as adding an outdoor patio to replace the old bar area.  As others have said, it's going to be a long two years.


----------



## sleepydog25

circhead said:


> Does anyone know what the starting date of VWL is?
> The original terms of OKW, BC, BW, and VWL all expire in 2042, but OKW was around before the others.
> Is the inception date of the others the start date of OKW?  If it is we're coming up on the 25years cited in the law.


VWL was opened for business in 2000, I believe, though it was conceived a couple of years earlier.  I'm less worried about the legal wranglings than I am the future build.  While I wouldn't put anything by a major corporation when it comes to satisfying their stockholders, the one thing Disney abhors is bad publicity.  Taking any sort of major underhanded action against DVC owners is unlikely--not impossible but unlikely.  On the other hand, creating hundreds of thousands of new points by doing a major build at VWL and ripping out the serene heart of resort?  That seems more likely as they can always use the ubiquitous line, "our owners repeatedly told us they wanted more/better _________ (fill in the blank)."  Now, we wait.


----------



## circhead

sleepydog25 said:


> VWL was opened for business in 2000, I believe, though it was conceived a couple of years earlier.  I'm less worried about the legal wranglings than I am the future build.  While I wouldn't put anything by a major corporation when it comes to satisfying their stockholders, the one thing Disney abhors is bad publicity.  Taking any sort of major underhanded action against DVC owners is unlikely--not impossible but unlikely.  On the other hand, creating hundreds of thousands of new points by doing a major build at VWL and ripping out the serene heart of resort?  That seems more likely as they can always use the ubiquitous line, "our owners repeatedly told us they wanted more/better _________ (fill in the blank)."  Now, we wait.



I'm not too worried about Disney telling me my timeshare has expired - as you said the publicity that causes will ruin any future sales of DVC.

I'm hoping they don't ruin the serenity and natural beauty of VWL - what they did at Poly didn't dramatically expand the number of rooms but what they have planned for VWL looks like they're adding more than double the number of rooms.  If they take over a few floors in the Lodge for DVC and not add as many new buildings as they have planned it won't be too bad.  I will miss the beach though - Loved sitting there to watch the Electric Water Pageant.


----------



## sleepydog25

circhead said:


> I'm not too worried about Disney telling me my timeshare has expired - as you said the publicity that causes will ruin any future sales of DVC.
> 
> I'm hoping they don't ruin the serenity and natural beauty of VWL - what they did at Poly didn't dramatically expand the number of rooms but what they have planned for VWL looks like they're adding more than double the number of rooms.  If they take over a few floors in the Lodge for DVC and not add as many new buildings as they have planned it won't be too bad.  I will miss the beach though - Loved sitting there to watch the Electric Water Pageant.


Love the beach.  I met my wife there for the first time, so it holds a very special place in our hearts.  Maybe we'll all be surprised.  (hope, hope, hope)


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> VWL was opened for business in 2000, I believe, though it was conceived a couple of years earlier.  I'm less worried about the legal wranglings than I am the future build.  While I wouldn't put anything by a major corporation when it comes to satisfying their stockholders, the one thing Disney abhors is bad publicity.  Taking any sort of major underhanded action against DVC owners is unlikely--not impossible but unlikely.  On the other hand, creating hundreds of thousands of new points by doing a major build at VWL and ripping out the serene heart of resort?  That seems more likely as they can always use the ubiquitous line, "our owners repeatedly told us they wanted more/better _________ (fill in the blank)."  Now, we wait.


This is exactly along the lines I was thinking...DVC knows us DVCers are a passionate bunch, we wouldnt go down without a fight and letting the world know our feelings, too many places to let it be known publicly now.  It would cause a demise for DVC


----------



## wildernessDad

We're still going to VWL in December.  I'll check it out and report back to my fellow groupies.  Actually, I could use this vacation now, but the 4 nights in a bungalow next month won't be too shabby.


----------



## jimmytammy

We will be at VWL 2 nights early March, so like Dad and many others say, we will do our part to report back.  I am going with mixed emotions on this.  Its been a few years since we have stayed at our beloved Lodge, and we are looking 4wd to it, but the other side of me is approaching with apprehension.  The other resorts, including many stays at OKW, BWV, AKV, BLT and SSR, plus staying away a little since Stans passing has kept me at arms length with VWL.  Dont get me wrong, visiting there every so often has been nice, but those things have kept me from biting the bullet and staying.  I know, even to me it sounds trite, but now, the major construction, knowing what is taking place is a bit much.  We are staying no matter what as my MIL needs a smaller resort, less walking to the amenities.  I can only hope, and we can only wait and see what the outcome is.


----------



## sleepydog25

We'll be back for a longer stay in February as *Luv* and I run the Princess Half Marathon.  We thought about switching, but I think we'd rather embrace the construction and changes straight up rather than watch from afar.  That the entire build/refurb will take two years fills me with trepidation.


----------



## pangyal

Has anyone received construction letters for December yet? I'm seeing reports on another thread that they are offering room transfers to another resort to Lodge guests, but December is booked solid for all of DVC, so even if we wanted to switch, I'm not sure what they would offer at this point?


----------



## Brian Noble

Looks like we might sneak one last pre-construction trip in early this August...too much work to do, but hey, vacation is important too, right?


----------



## ottawagreg

We are going in December. Christmas week. Nine nights-our longest Disney vacation ever. Booked in January with no idea all this was pending. We are going to have to go with plan. Room booked and airfare bought n paid for. We are going to be happy and enjoy our time there. Count it as goodness and blessings. What else can one do. A thankful heart is a happy heart.  Some folks have no home. I would be so selfish to complain about a Christmas vacation at WDW. Take the good with the bad.


----------



## Dean Marino

circhead said:


> I'm not too worried about Disney telling me my timeshare has expired - as you said the publicity that causes will ruin any future sales of DVC.....



Here here.  In the end, Disney has GREAT lawyers, and they will "win" anything Disney wants them to win.  HOWEVER - as soon as Disney screws an entire class of DVC owners?  DVC is dead.  Is there anyone that believes this would be a good business move? .  Nail me - and I sell my contract for $1, then wait for ROFR.


----------



## Granny

ottawagreg said:


> We are going in December. Christmas week. Nine nights-our longest Disney vacation ever. Booked in January with no idea all this was pending. We are going to have to go with plan. Room booked and airfare bought n paid for. We are going to be happy and enjoy our time there. Count it as goodness and blessings. What else can one do. A thankful heart is a happy heart.  Some folks have no home. I would be so selfish to complain about a Christmas vacation at WDW. Take the good with the bad.




This is a great attitude, and so right.  While we express concern that what we all have in common is being changed, I think we also know that it is not the end of the world.  If I had a VWL reservation next year, I don't think I'd change it.  Maybe request a "bus side" view and still enjoy all the other great attributes of this resort.  You will have a great Christmas week, I'm sure!


----------



## Brian Noble

Brian Noble said:


> Looks like we might sneak one last pre-construction trip in early this August...too much work to do, but hey, vacation is important too, right?


Earlier today, I'd talked myself out of it.  However, after chatting it over with the family, I am all in. My daughter (a rising HS senior) and I will spend several days on college vists, and then spend a week in a 1BR at VWL, just the two of us.  We are planning a very Bay Lake Society week at VWL!


----------



## jimmytammy

It seems we all are approaching our upcoming VWL trips with caution but with remaining optimism, wouldnt expect any less from us groupies
I have been thinking about asking for bus view like Granny suggested.  My MIL will be spending most of her time those 2 days at the resort so I want it to be as pleasant of an experience as possible.


----------



## Dizny Dad

circhead said:


> Going to be an interesting 2 or more years . . . . . . . . . .



It just keeps getting curiouser and curiouser . . .


----------



## pangyal

For questions about the construction, would you all recommend calling MS or Guest Services directly at WL? Does GS at the Lodge deal only with the hotel side or can they help with DVC as well?


----------



## Granny

pangyal said:


> For questions about the construction, would you all recommend calling MS or Guest Services directly at WL? Does GS at the Lodge deal only with the hotel side or can they help with DVC as well?


Honestly, I wouldn't expect either to be able to provide much information.  What they've already "published" is likely to be all we see for quite some time.  This is a big, long term project and I'm sure they'll want the flexibility to move various parts of the project around on their timeline without having told anyone the original timeline.

I am pretty sure that MS would not be able to tell you anything about this.  You can try calling Guest Services but again, I wouldn't hold out much hope for real information.

Personally I would go ahead with your plans, ask for an even number room (bus side) near the elevators.  I think the Lodge will still have that awesome Christmas decoration and feel that we all love so much.  The key for this type of thing is the mindset...if you are upset/bummed before you get there it seems likely to run over into the vacation time.   

I feel for you, but at this point I'd try to keep the hope that Disney will deliver a Christmas experience you will cherish for years to come.  Good luck!


----------



## Kathymford

We are going in January for marathon weekend. I thought about trying to switch resorts, but I miss the lodge terribly and duh, it's marathon weekend. No chance anything is open by now unless I want to change resorts every day. LOL. 

We honestly haven't spent much time on the trails. The lobby and theme of the inside of the resort is what always what takes my break away. Also, as long as they don't mess with my ability to take the boat to MK!!  Also, for what it's worth, I was able to book AP for January with not issues, but who knows when in the next two years those changes may (or may not) happen.


----------



## pangyal

Granny said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't expect either to be able to provide much information.  What they've already "published" is likely to be all we see for quite some time.  This is a big, long term project and I'm sure they'll want the flexibility to move various parts of the project around on their timeline without having told anyone the original timeline.
> 
> I am pretty sure that MS would not be able to tell you anything about this.  You can try calling Guest Services but again, I wouldn't hold out much hope for real information.
> 
> Personally I would go ahead with your plans, ask for an even number room (bus side) near the elevators.  I think the Lodge will still have that awesome Christmas decoration and feel that we all love so much.  The key for this type of thing is the mindset...if you are upset/bummed before you get there it seems likely to run over into the vacation time.
> 
> I feel for you, but at this point I'd try to keep the hope that Disney will deliver a Christmas experience you will cherish for years to come.  Good luck!



My rational side knows you are completely right, but we have been mired in Pan-Am Games related construction in Toronto for the past few years, plus they have built two new buildings around us during that time, and i am just so sick of construction! Plus, when we scored the VWL reservation for Christmas, my mom decided to come for the first time and of course the flights were pricey...so I am more disappointed on her behalf as it's always been her dream to stay there.

I really appreciate the idea of asking for a bus side view. Honestly, we will have a great time, but we booked there for the nature trail, the beach movies/campfire, and the serenity. Looks like none of that will be possible (at least this time  ).


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

You mean we may finally get a lake side room with all of you asking for my bus side?


----------



## Dean Marino

jimmytammy said:


> It seems we all are approaching our upcoming VWL trips with caution but with remaining optimism, wouldnt expect any less from us groupies
> I have been thinking about asking for bus view like Granny suggested.  My MIL will be spending most of her time those 2 days at the resort so I want it to be as pleasant of an experience as possible.



Which brings me to a question of great practicality......

How, exactly, does one REQUEST "Bus View"?  ONLINE check in does not list "Bus View".  I'm guessing that this is yet another "Call Call Call"?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dean Marino said:


> Which brings me to a question of great practicality......
> 
> How, exactly, does one REQUEST "Bus View"?  ONLINE check in does not list "Bus View".  I'm guessing that this is yet another "Call Call Call"?



The rooms on that side are even numbered according to the maps.  I always call or email MS with requests.  MS will be quite confused to start getting that request!


----------



## Granny

Dean Marino said:


> Which brings me to a question of great practicality......
> 
> How, exactly, does one REQUEST "Bus View"?  ONLINE check in does not list "Bus View".  I'm guessing that this is yet another "Call Call Call"?



I do room view requests via e-mail...there's a button on the Members site next to the Member Services phone number.  My last few calls to MS have been lengthy (20 minutes plus) waits.  E-mail works just fine.  I'd request an even number villa near the elevators.  That should hopefully avoid  The Dreaded Dumpster View villas.  Which, by the way, may well be quieter than the lake side villas.  



			
				KAT4DISNEY said:
			
		

> You mean we may finally get a lake side room with all of you asking for my bus side?



Kathy...you know you're only going to get lake side if you request bus side!


----------



## ottawagreg

Granny said:


> Kathy...you know you're only going to get lake side if you request bus side!



I humbly and respectfully submit that hereto and forthwith the bus side view rooms shall now be known as the wilderness view rooms as there will be more trees there than the lake view side.  Of course there will a different name needed than lake view as davey Crockett cabins are going to block most of the water.   Hmmm.... Pool bar view?  Chaise lounge view?


----------



## circhead

I'm trying to decide what to do for February.  Should I go with my home VWL or try somewhere else?

I already let the fear of the construction get me to move my Christmas reservation - but I really want to stay at the lodge one last time before it's unrecognizable from the lodge I purchased in 2001.

We were staying at the Poly forChristmas that year and went to see the Lodge. I must say it was love at first sight.  We're from NYC and the towers were still burning (they burned for months, you could see smoke rising from the ashes literally for months).  The sight, sounds and smells at the lodge really did my heart good.  For me it's always been a restorative, soul soothing place and I LOVE IT AS IS.


----------



## Lakegirl

circhead said:


> I'm trying to decide what to do for February.  Should I go with my home VWL or try somewhere else?
> 
> I already let the fear of the construction get me to move my Christmas reservation - but I really want to stay at the lodge one last time before it's unrecognizable from the lodge I purchased in 2001.
> 
> We were staying at the Poly forChristmas that year and went to see the Lodge. I must say it was love at first sight.  We're from NYC and the towers were still burning (they burned for months, you could see smoke rising from the ashes literally for months).  The sight, sounds and smells at the lodge really did my heart good.  For me it's always been a restorative, soul soothing place and I LOVE IT AS IS.


I would of kept my Christmas at the lodge and done February somewhere else.


----------



## circhead

Lakegirl said:


> I would of kept my Christmas at the lodge and done February somewhere else.


I've been haunting DVC website trying to get it back.  Second thoughts too late but without the hidden springs pool and my granddaughters with me I moved to Jambo.  I like Jambo but it's not VWL.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

circhead said:


> I'm trying to decide what to do for February.  Should I go with my home VWL or try somewhere else?
> 
> I already let the fear of the construction get me to move my Christmas reservation - but I really want to stay at the lodge one last time before it's unrecognizable from the lodge I purchased in 2001.
> 
> We were staying at the Poly forChristmas that year and went to see the Lodge. I must say it was love at first sight.  We're from NYC and the towers were still burning (they burned for months, you could see smoke rising from the ashes literally for months).  The sight, sounds and smells at the lodge really did my heart good.  For me it's always been a restorative, soul soothing place and I LOVE IT AS IS.



A couple things about February is that it's cooler so that the pool isn't open won't be as much of a downer and also the days are shorter so the construction crews most likely won't start as early.  It might actually be 9am instead of the 7am that was going on at the Poly.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Kathy...you know you're only going to get lake side if you request bus side!



  So that's how you get them!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

I have made up my mind, when I hear the jackhammers running in March, I will be convinced its woodpeckers, _really, really big woodpeckers_, working on the remaining pine trees


----------



## DiznyDi

jimmytammy said:


> I have made up my mind, when I hear the jackhammers running in March, I will be convinced its woodpeckers, _really, really big woodpeckers_, working on the remaining pine trees



Funny JT!

DDaughter and I are headed to Georgia is a few short days... with a 3-day stop in WDW on our way home.  First time for us at BLT.  If time permits, we'll wander over the WL and see if anything has changed.  I generally don't do change well;  hated when they took the spatterware out of the kitchens, simply do not like the renovations and they took away the leaf stencils from the walls, when the fresh yogurt bar went away I cried.

We're to be at WL in October and December.  This will give us good opportunity to watch the changes as they happen.  And to find out any info we can from the CM's.


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi said:


> . . . . . . .  when the fresh yogurt bar went away I cried. . . . . . . . . . . . . . .



Yup, she did! And I cried for her.  I think we were staying at SSR that trip, so we had to take a bus to MK and took the boat to WL to try to be there before the breakfast offerings ended at 10 AM.  We made it at 9:45 AM.  I remember it took us about 1.5 hours - really a slow bus/boat day (just missed everything).  I was glad to have made the effort for DiznyDi; and then the revelation - no fresh yogurt bar . . she cried. . . .


----------



## Kathymford

Maybe I'm still too naive in these parts (DVC changes), but I am still optimistic that Disney will do this right ... I just hate hearing all of the negativity so maybe that's what I'm grasping at. I know that nobody likes change, but not ALL change is bad ... 

Please don't call me names.


----------



## Granny

Kathymford said:


> Maybe I'm still too naive in these parts (DVC changes), but I am still optimistic that Disney will do this right ... I just hate hearing all of the negativity so maybe that's what I'm grasping at. I know that nobody likes change, but not ALL change is bad ...
> 
> Please don't call me names.



I think the negativity here recently stems from the two year construction project, and what that will do to upcoming stays at VWL.  While many of us are taking a "wait and see" approach to what the actual final product will look like, I believe the latest concerns are mostly about construction noise, the place being torn up, etc more than concerns about the final plans.  

And I agree that not all change is bad, and that there may be some nice aspects to the renovation (additional room booking options, additional restaurant) but mostly we'll just have to see how things play out.  Keep in mind, the drawings, etc are all based on permit filings, etc which could be dramatically changed before they get finished.  Also, Disney isn't even admitting that any of this is DVC related.


----------



## Dean Marino

Granny said:


> I do room view requests via e-mail...there's a button on the Members site next to the Member Services phone number.  My last few calls to MS have been lengthy (20 minutes plus) waits.  E-mail works just fine.  I'd request an even number villa near the elevators.  That should hopefully avoid  The Dreaded Dumpster View villas.  Which, by the way, may well be quieter than the lake side villas.
> 
> 
> 
> Kathy...you know you're only going to get lake side if you request bus side!



THANK YOU Granny & Kathy .  Found that email button .  We're shooting for "Bus View, close to elevator" for both our 11-2015 and 4-2016 trips .


----------



## twinklebug

Second day back from vacation.

Disney was Hot, not too crowded (Christmas is so much worse than the 4th, and most of the tour groups do try to avoid the holiday). Watched the holiday fireworks from the new hub. Have to say I am not a fan of the new hub at all. Flow wise it works great, but it looks and feels like a huge flat frying pan to me. Oh well... I can dream of them changing that. The fountains are very pretty though.

This was my mug collecting trip. Picked up all 4 "you are here" mugs from the starbucks in the four parks. (Love them) Also got the new Wilderness Lodge "Bear with me" mug. Then visit to the new Trader Sam's Grotto had us come home with yet 2 more mugs, one of which the kids have taken to calling Nixon as he was formed a bit crooked though he's not supposed to be. 

Looking forward to December at the lodge... Animal Kingdom Lodge that is. Would prefer VWL, but it's not my home resort, and Jambo runs a very close second. Speaking of home resorts, considering adding on someday and wanted the rep's thoughts on the VWL issue, so I stopped by the DVC rep in the lobby to ask if he knew anything of how the new points would work with the expansion. He said he can't say anything as they were told not to but to "wait 6 months" to see what's going on with the villas expansion. He stressed that 6 months pretty hard, so stay tuned.

I'm going to ride the optimistic side of the rails here on the VWL grounds updates. The interior of the villas, along with the wooden covered walkway leading up to it are my favorite parts of the resort, and I can see Disney didn't destroy the Poly grounds with the bungalows (even if they do look odd). My only concerns really are in how much of the woods are to be taken down, and how close to the ground floor patios that walkway will run. I love having privacy & that ground floor is ideal for seeing critters and just a little more room to stretch out on than the balconies (not to mention I really don't care for heights, HA!) If somehow they can keep the privacy on those units I'll remain happy.

I'm envisioning the walkway being dropped down beyond the fencing that's there, but somehow I think they'll be needing to remove the fencing, and "butterfly bushes" as my son called them.


----------



## LauraLea

twinklebug said:


> Speaking of home resorts, considering adding on someday and wanted the rep's thoughts on the VWL issue, so I stopped by the DVC rep in the lobby to ask if he knew anything of how the new points would work with the expansion. He said he can't say anything as they were told not to but to *"wait 6 months"* to see what's going on with the villas expansion. He stressed that 6 months pretty hard, so stay tuned.



The annual meeting this December will be interesting either way, whether we have or not have the details by then. I think they would rather just say at the meeting the details will come soon than have to answer questions face to face.

Laura


----------



## eliza61

Kathymford said:


> Maybe I'm still too naive in these parts (DVC changes), but I am still optimistic that Disney will do this right ... I just hate hearing all of the negativity so maybe that's what I'm grasping at. I know that nobody likes change, but not ALL change is bad ...
> 
> Please don't call me names.




It's hard Kathy,
I totally admit, change is hard for me for two reasons.

1) I love and adore the Lodge and it's really one of the few places that I look forward to visiting and it never seems to fail. so of course whenever someone suggest changing that, lol I turn into a three year old and roll around on the floor, kicking and screaming.

2)  I haven't been a big fan of the last two remodels.  the Poly lobby makes me cry now when I see it.  boo.  it just looks like Marriott with a few Hawaiian flowers.  now I know they are not messing with the interior of the the lodge but the exterior and grounds were as much a part of the lodge mystic as the lobby.  I'm not a big fan of this trend toward "homogenous" style that the mouse world has embraced.


----------



## Tony305

Good morning everyone! This is your new groupie, Tony (joined about a week ago). If you saw my first post in group, you know that we just had our DVC contract clear and are new owners at VWL. (WOOT!) 

I guess my perspective on the new changes coming is a little different because we've never stayed at the Villas so we don't have a baseline to compare the before and after for all of the new changes that will be coming over the next couple of years. So I guess I'm reading about the changes with some mix of excitement and skepticism because so many of you really seem to love the Villas. We have a small contract so we plan to bank/borrow and probably won't make it to VWL until the remodel is done. I hope that the changes are good but that the essence of what everyone loves so much about the resort stays. 

Has anyone heard if they are planning on keeping the Bike and Boat Rentals open once the construction is done? I'd love to be able to take a Sea Raycer out and recreate child hood dreams of cruising around Miami Vice style. 

Hope everyone has a great day!

- Tony


----------



## Granny

Tony305 said:


> Has anyone heard if they are planning on keeping the Bike and Boat Rentals open once the construction is done? I'd love to be able to take a Sea Raycer out and recreate child hood dreams of cruising around Miami Vice style.




Welcome back, Tony!

I don't know that there is a definitive answer for you, but I'd have to say that it is very likely that they will continue to rent boats after the construction is complete.  I haven't seen anything in the plans that eliminates the marina.  Evidently , bike rentals will continue throughout the construction.

And boating around Bay Lake and then shooting over to Seven Seas Lagoon is a lot of fun.  I remember the first time I did it and had to pinch myself as I tooled around the waterways, going underneath a passing monorail and having Magic Kingdom come into view as I rounded the point at the Contemporary Resort.


----------



## circhead

Hi Tony,  welcome aboard.

I guess many of us are a little nervous about what seems to be major construction to WL grounds.
It appears like they are adding quite a few rooms and other amenities by taking out parts of the WL grounds that helped make it so special and that no other resort offers.

The possible loss of the serenity and natural beauty of the grounds is what has me nervous.  That coupled with the potential addition of quite a few rooms equating to quite a few more potential guests on site at any given time.
What is that going to do the serenity?  This coupled with the passage of new timeshare legislation has a few of us owners nervous.  No one but Disney knows what they are dong and Disney is not sharing any information with the
owners.  Also, from what I understand Disney holds all voting rights in the owner's association so they only have to present us with a done deal - no discussion.  If I had the right to vote I would have said no!  Don't mess with my home.


----------



## Tony305

Thanks for the comments and sharing your thoughts! 

We're doing 4 nights at Boardwalk Villas and our last night at Bay Lake Tower during the last week of F&W. We are making some time to go have breakfast at Whispering Canyon and spend some time at Wilderness Lodge even if we're not staying there just to go check out the resort. I'll try to snap some pictures if possible of any construction.

Granny, I think I'll take your suggested route if I can get a Sea Raycer on our last day at BLT!


----------



## twinklebug

circhead said:


> Hi Tony,  welcome aboard.
> 
> I guess many of us are a little nervous about what seems to be major construction to WL grounds.
> It appears like they are adding quite a few rooms and other amenities by taking out parts of the WL grounds that helped make it so special and that no other resort offers.
> 
> The possible loss of the serenity and natural beauty of the grounds is what has me nervous.  That coupled with the potential addition of quite a few rooms equating to quite a few more potential guests on site at any given time.
> What is that going to do the serenity?  This coupled with the passage of new timeshare legislation has a few of us owners nervous.  No one but Disney knows what they are dong and Disney is not sharing any information with the
> owners.  Also, from what I understand Disney holds all voting rights in the owner's association so they only have to present us with a done deal - no discussion.  If I had the right to vote I would have said no!  Don't mess with my home.



I think part of the fears are well well founded given the refurbishments to the villas last year. The architect who designed both the lodge and villas was very specific in the furnishing designs, fabrics and colors to be used. Since he passed away they have not had him as a guide for updates. Granted, as time passes what people like changes, but the new designers looked at the Artisan styles used at the Grand Californian and decided they could pull them in and pass them off as lodge designs.  I think the shapes and designs are very beautiful, but the only place I know of on WL property using those shapes were the lights along the pathways. Seeing the artisan design and muted tones in the villas was a bit of a shock at first. I've grown to like it though.

Will they decide the new generation doesn't want to see woods? So many people are intent on getting a perfect view from their rooms, we are seeing more and more folk popping up even on this thread asking "waht's the best request to make?". I gulp hard every time I see "lake view" or "pool view" given as an answer as Disney will inevitably misinterpret multiple requests of this type as a need to rip down trees to offer up more water views. Even my own 18yo son has mentioned it would be nice to see the lake easier from the villas.  There are no other DVC properties that offer a true woods view and it is unique to the lodge. I feel that if one wants a lake view, one should book where they're guaranteed a lake view, such as at the VGF, BLT, BWV or Poly. The lodge should not be it.  What they ultimately do here really all depends on the folks who've designed where those paths will be, and how much of the tall pines will be left standing. Whatever they do, I'm sure the outcome will be nice, but it may be quite different.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

People who are staying at WL starting in Aug and Sept are reporting getting emails about the construction starting and that the nature trial will be closed.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Just got off the phone with MS on a different matter and was advised the following regarding construction work.  Please realize that there is often conflicting information from various cast members, but I just wanted to relay what MS informed me after putting me on hold, discussing with WL management and reading me a letter.  Also note that this relates only to DVC as most individuals with cash reservations who are calling guest services are either being offered moves or $100/night compensation:

1.  Letters started to go out on July 13 and each DVC member or guest with a reservation from Oct 26 through the end of January 2016, is supposed to be contacted by a "special guest services team" to advise of the construction and options to achieve guest satisfaction.  FWIW, I have a reservation and have not received a letter or been contacted yet.

2.  The end of January 2016 date was given becuase the current construction timeline is for the Hidden Springs pool area to be completed by that time and for the work to be restricted to the cabin area closer to Bay Lake and away from the villas and lodge area.  IMO, this seems a bit ambitious based on what I've seen from the plans which is more than just expanding the pool, but if they are going to have this area completed by end of January then they will really have to hit the ground running in Oct.  Obviously if they run behind, I was advised that additional letters would be sent out if something changes.

3.  No contact is being made at this point regarding anyone with reservations starting Feb 2016 until (or if) it is determined that the they are behind on the construction timeline.

4.  This one's the most important............Ensuring that every guest has a magical vacation is their top priority!!

Again, just relaying what I was told in case anyone was interested.  The MS rep was actually very thorough and very interested in finding accurate aswers for my questions.


----------



## Dean Marino

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Just got off the phone with MS on a different matter and was advised the following regarding construction work.  Please realize that there is often conflicting information from various cast members, but I just wanted to relay what MS informed me after putting me on hold, discussing with WL management and reading me a letter.  Also note that this relates only to DVC as most individuals with cash reservations who are calling guest services are either being offered moves or $100/night compensation:
> 
> 1.  Letters started to go out on July 13 and each DVC member or guest with a reservation from Oct 26 through the end of January 2016, is supposed to be contacted by a "special guest services team" to advise of the construction and options to achieve guest satisfaction.  FWIW, I have a reservation and have not received a letter or been contacted yet.
> 
> 2.  The end of January 2016 date was given becuase the current construction timeline is for the Hidden Springs pool area to be completed by that time and for the work to be restricted to the cabin area closer to Bay Lake and away from the villas and lodge area.  IMO, this seems a bit ambitious based on what I've seen from the plans which is more than just expanding the pool, but if they are going to have this area completed by end of January then they will really have to hit the ground running in Oct.  Obviously if they run behind, I was advised that additional letters would be sent out if something changes.
> 
> 3.  No contact is being made at this point regarding anyone with reservations starting Feb 2016 until (or if) it is determined that the they are behind on the construction timeline.
> 
> 4.  This one's the most important............Ensuring that every guest has a magical vacation is their top priority!!
> 
> Again, just relaying what I was told in case anyone was interested.  The MS rep was actually very thorough and very interested in finding accurate aswers for my questions.



THANK YOU Friendlyadvice2.  If this info is correct?  The Hidden Springs pool area will be FIRST affected.  This surprises me, based on logistics... Disney has to get equipment IN there - and really heavy stuff can't get to it over the existing paths.  One of two things must be true:  1)  They can do what they want to do with smaller equipment, or 2) the back end "basic road" for MOST of the project must be in place PRIOR to bringing in heavy equipment from the rear.  With a timeframe of END Sept 2015 to END January 2016?  That gives these folks only FOUR MONTHS to get an access road in, and do the work (!).  I guess I would sort of find that time frame to be optimistic .


----------



## pangyal

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Just got off the phone with MS on a different matter and was advised the following regarding construction work.  Please realize that there is often conflicting information from various cast members, but I just wanted to relay what MS informed me after putting me on hold, discussing with WL management and reading me a letter.  Also note that this relates only to DVC as most individuals with cash reservations who are calling guest services are either being offered moves or $100/night compensation:
> 
> 1.  Letters started to go out on July 13 and each DVC member or guest with a reservation from Oct 26 through the end of January 2016, is supposed to be contacted by a "special guest services team" to advise of the construction and options to achieve guest satisfaction.  FWIW, I have a reservation and have not received a letter or been contacted yet.
> 
> 2.  The end of January 2016 date was given becuase the current construction timeline is for the Hidden Springs pool area to be completed by that time and for the work to be restricted to the cabin area closer to Bay Lake and away from the villas and lodge area.  IMO, this seems a bit ambitious based on what I've seen from the plans which is more than just expanding the pool, but if they are going to have this area completed by end of January then they will really have to hit the ground running in Oct.  Obviously if they run behind, I was advised that additional letters would be sent out if something changes.
> 
> 3.  No contact is being made at this point regarding anyone with reservations starting Feb 2016 until (or if) it is determined that the they are behind on the construction timeline.
> 
> 4.  This one's the most important............Ensuring that every guest has a magical vacation is their top priority!!
> 
> Again, just relaying what I was told in case anyone was interested.  The MS rep was actually very thorough and very interested in finding accurate aswers for my questions.



Thanks so much for posting this and beating me to it ! I had the same conversation with MS today as well. She also told me about the guest experience team that would be reaching out (they haven't) along with the fact that they would be sending an email about the constructions and closures (they have).

I even went so far as to call GS at the Lodge itself to ask if they were doing anything for DVC reservations. She advised that only those who had paid for their reservations could be compensated at this point with credits or discounts, as it went though a different department.

I do hope that they recognize that we are the ones (DVCers) who will bear the brunt of the closures and annoyances and offer appropriate solutions or compensation. It's not like anyone can change at this point, everything is booked solid!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Maybe this has been talked about before but I just noticed that it looks like they have a new path that will be built close to the villas on the lake side.  Is that correct?


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Maybe this has been talked about before but I just noticed that it looks like they have a new path that will be built close to the villas on the lake side.  Is that correct?



That's the path that's giving me cause to worry. I can see no reason for them to need to run a path that close to the patios on that bottom floor and disrupt the privacy. There is another image that isn't quite as detailed that shows the path taking another route, not as bad:


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> That's the path that's giving me cause to worry. I can see no reason for them to need to run a path that close to the patios on that bottom floor and disrupt the privacy. There is another image that isn't quite as detailed that shows the path taking another route, not as bad:
> 
> View attachment 110040



Oh wow - I just hadn't even noticed before.  This picture does look like a better route for the Villas.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Deebits!!!!


----------



## circhead

All the trees are gone!

The Hidden Springs Pool doesn't look so hidden anymore.

What is going to happen to the views from the villas - trees missing and additional buildings between it and the lake?

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the reality won't be as bad as my overactive imagination.


----------



## carissa1970

I'm not sure if this is what MS might mean by making sure everyone has a magical experience during construction, but we stayed at Aulani during the construction of the second part, and they gave us 2 nights free when we booked 5 on points.  And the best thing was that we never could even tell construction was going on!


----------



## wildernessDad

It looks like we'll have a choice between woods / buses view and Bungalow view.


----------



## DenLo

One of the engineering maps indicates that several pockets of trees between VWL and the cabins are not part of the project, so those trees should still be there post construction.  See the small rectangular areas marked in yellow that are within the boundaries of the project, these are the ones that have been listed as not part of the project.  I think VWL will still have some trees, but also some guests will have a pool view with the expansion of the pool deck.


----------



## circhead

Thank you


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> They'll still show movies, only they'll be in the Carrolwood Pacific room in the Villas lobby.



I'm not really that happy about this.  You can frequently find us in the PEACEFUL villa lobby playing chess or just sitting in front of the fireplace.  It won't be so peaceful packed with people watching a movie.       



Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Just got off the phone with MS on a different matter and was advised the following regarding construction work.  Please realize that there is often conflicting information from various cast members, but I just wanted to relay what MS informed me after putting me on hold, discussing with WL management and reading me a letter.  Also note that this relates only to DVC as most individuals with cash reservations who are calling guest services are either being offered moves or $100/night compensation:
> 
> 1.  Letters started to go out on July 13 and each DVC member or guest with a reservation from Oct 26 through the end of January 2016, is supposed to be contacted by a "special guest services team" to advise of the construction and options to achieve guest satisfaction.  FWIW, I have a reservation and have not received a letter or been contacted yet.
> 
> 2.  The end of January 2016 date was given becuase the current construction timeline is for the Hidden Springs pool area to be completed by that time and for the work to be restricted to the cabin area closer to Bay Lake and away from the villas and lodge area.  IMO, this seems a bit ambitious based on what I've seen from the plans which is more than just expanding the pool, but if they are going to have this area completed by end of January then they will really have to hit the ground running in Oct.  Obviously if they run behind, I was advised that additional letters would be sent out if something changes.
> 
> 3.  No contact is being made at this point regarding anyone with reservations starting Feb 2016 until (or if) it is determined that the they are behind on the construction timeline.
> 
> 4.  This one's the most important............Ensuring that every guest has a magical vacation is their top priority!!
> 
> Again, just relaying what I was told in case anyone was interested.  The MS rep was actually very thorough and very interested in finding accurate aswers for my questions.



Thanks for posting this.  As of today we've received no letter, email, or call regarding our Dec. trip.          If I hadn't borrowed a significant amount of points to make our Dec. ADR I'd be seriously thinking of canceling this year's trip.  We still haven't purchased our airfare down as prices as too high.  It just seems like the stars are not aligning for this year.  I was really hoping we'd get one more family trip in pre-construction.  Sadly that's not going to happen.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

This morning I answered the call for DH from WDW about the construction going on.  We have a couple of rooms booked for our trip at the end of October.  The person calling was not MS but probably someone assigned and wasn't even originally aware it was a points reservation.  Anyway, he said they are attempting to move as many people as possible but since I was points I needed to talk to my DVC contact (lol) and see if anything else could be found.  He then wondered if I needed assistance changing any plans, tickets or ADR's.  Mentioned construction would be going on until 2017 which we've seen before.  

So beyond scrambling to move our Oct stay I've been getting distrubed about a couple things beyond the likely change in feeling of the resort and ruining the beach.  First, that they couldn't manage to plan this and give appropriate notice for DVC which really goes out to the 11 month mark and second that our ownership is likely to be very disrupted for a couple of years.  I thought the resort was finished, complete and practically perfect as it is.  Right now I think they should move on and start a brand new resort and stop this adding on and converting existing.


----------



## pangyal

KAT4DISNEY said:


> This morning I answered the call for DH from WDW about the construction going on.  We have a couple of rooms booked for our trip at the end of October.  The person calling was not MS but probably someone assigned and wasn't even originally aware it was a points reservation.  Anyway, he said they are attempting to move as many people as possible but since I was points I needed to talk to my DVC contact (lol) and see if anything else could be found.  He then wondered if I needed assistance changing any plans, tickets or ADR's.  Mentioned construction would be going on until 2017 which we've seen before.
> 
> So beyond scrambling to move our Oct stay I've been getting distrubed about a couple things beyond the likely change in feeling of the resort and ruining the beach.  First, that they couldn't manage to plan this and give appropriate notice for DVC which really goes out to the 11 month mark and second that our ownership is likely to be very disrupted for a couple of years.  I thought the resort was finished, complete and practically perfect as it is.  Right now I think they should move on and start a brand new resort and stop this adding on and converting existing.



I COMPLETELY agree. We actually just bought into VWL because it's gorgeous and we wanted a little taste of green living in the middle of winter when we are buried in snow and ice! But it leaves a really bad taste in my mouth knowing that they knew about the construction before any of us booked to Christmas, yet we weren't given any warning, and with this being the arguably most popular resort for the holiday season, they couldn't give us some advance warning or, better yet, hold off until January?

I'm really torn. If they offer us a chance to switch, by some miracle, I don't know if I would regret it. I can be happy anywhere, but my mom decided to join for her first wdw trip based on the fact that we were staying here. Our flights are booked. And then what if it's not that bad when we get there and we switched for nothing?

What do you guys think? Or how likely would it be that, since they are giving $100/night discounts to the hotel side (who will be nowhere near as impacted as the villas), maybe they would offer resort credits or points back? Who would I ask about that?

I'm thinking that the scope is going to be bigger than we think it is based on the fact that they are actively moving people, is this a rational thought?

Sorry to yammer on, but I am calling MS tomorrow and I would like to think I have an idea of what to say at that point .


----------



## circhead

horselover said:


> I'm not really that happy about this.  You can frequently find us in the PEACEFUL villa lobby playing chess or just sitting in front of the fireplace.  It won't be so peaceful packed with people watching a movie.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting this.  As of today we've received no letter, email, or call regarding our Dec. trip.          If I hadn't borrowed a significant amount of points to make our Dec. ADR I'd be seriously thinking of canceling this year's trip.  We still haven't purchased our airfare down as prices as too high.  It just seems like the stars are not aligning for this year.  I was really hoping we'd get one more family trip in pre-construction.  Sadly that's not going to happen.



I haven't been able to find airfare for Christmas for less than 500 per person so I'm planning on driving.  I don't know where you come from but it's not that bad a drive.  Our trip is 1130 miles one way, but when I can drive for the price of 1 airfare I drive.  I also changed my reservation from VWL, part of which I had to wait list at 11 months, to Jambo.  I'm torn - I keep stalking the website to see if I can pick up any days at VWL, construction or not, I want to stay there one more time before it's unrecognizable.  

When you get that call maybe you can get them to return your points to their original use years if you really on't want to deal with the nuisance of the construction.


----------



## circhead

KAT4DISNEY said:


> This morning I answered the call for DH from WDW about the construction going on.  We have a couple of rooms booked for our trip at the end of October.  The person calling was not MS but probably someone assigned and wasn't even originally aware it was a points reservation.  Anyway, he said they are attempting to move as many people as possible but since I was points I needed to talk to my DVC contact (lol) and see if anything else could be found.  He then wondered if I needed assistance changing any plans, tickets or ADR's.  Mentioned construction would be going on until 2017 which we've seen before.
> 
> So beyond scrambling to move our Oct stay I've been getting distrubed about a couple things beyond the likely change in feeling of the resort and ruining the beach.  First, that they couldn't manage to plan this and give appropriate notice for DVC which really goes out to the 11 month mark and second that our ownership is likely to be very disrupted for a couple of years.  I thought the resort was finished, complete and practically perfect as it is.  Right now I think they should move on and start a brand new resort and stop this adding on and converting existing.



Couldn't agree more.  As I said before, if I had a vote it would have been no! Leave my home alone.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Thanks for posting this.  As of today we've received no letter, email, or call regarding our Dec. trip.          If I hadn't borrowed a significant amount of points to make our Dec. ADR I'd be seriously thinking of canceling this year's trip.  We still haven't purchased our airfare down as prices as too high.  It just seems like the stars are not aligning for this year.  I was really hoping we'd get one more family trip in pre-construction.  Sadly that's not going to happen.



I think circhead has an excellent suggestion to try and get your borrowed points returned to their UY if you decide you'd rather not attempt the stay.  If ever there's a time for DVC to correct for their poor information sharing this would be one.



pangyal said:


> I'm really torn. If they offer us a chance to switch, by some miracle, I don't know if I would regret it. I can be happy anywhere, but my mom decided to join for her first wdw trip based on the fact that we were staying here. Our flights are booked. And then what if it's not that bad when we get there and we switched for nothing?
> 
> What do you guys think? Or how likely would it be that, since they are giving $100/night discounts to the hotel side (who will be nowhere near as impacted as the villas), maybe they would offer resort credits or points back? Who would I ask about that?
> 
> I'm thinking that the scope is going to be bigger than we think it is based on the fact that they are actively moving people, is this a rational thought?
> 
> Sorry to yammer on, but I am calling MS tomorrow and I would like to think I have an idea of what to say at that point .



The uncertainty is really a difficult part of it all.  If they could say that you'd be placed on the side away from the construction that would be one thing but they did not block out rooms so as it stands now they're going to have to use rooms on the lakeside.  If things are very bad during the stay my best guess is that they'll do something - probably some points back although a room credit might happen although I'd guess the credit would be a little less likely.  But that's just my guess with no guarantee.  Our first stay at Aulani was during construction there and they were giving points back based on your length of stay.  They did not offer that when they started construction but started the offer a few weeks later.  If it was just DH and I on our trip to VWL in Oct I'd be more tempted to leave our trip alone but bringing guests does make you want things to go well.

Are you going right over Christmas?  At least that should be a down time on the work.


----------



## pangyal

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I think circhead has an excellent suggestion to try and get your borrowed points returned to their UY if you decide you'd rather not attempt the stay.  If ever there's a time for DVC to correct for their poor information sharing this would be one.
> 
> 
> 
> The uncertainty is really a difficult part of it all.  If they could say that you'd be placed on the side away from the construction that would be one thing but they did not block out rooms so as it stands now they're going to have to use rooms on the lakeside.  If things are very bad during the stay my best guess is that they'll do something - probably some points back although a room credit might happen although I'd guess the credit would be a little less likely.  But that's just my guess with no guarantee.  Our first stay at Aulani was during construction there and they were giving points back based on your length of stay.  They did not offer that when they started construction but started the offer a few weeks later.  If it was just DH and I on our trip to VWL in Oct I'd be more tempted to leave our trip alone but bringing guests does make you want things to go well.
> 
> Are you going right over Christmas?  At least that should be a down time on the work.



Well that's exactly the thing, wanting to make the trip everything my mom is hoping for. It's tough.

We are there December 15-21, so the work will probably be ramping up rather than slowing down lol.

I don't think we will move as we don't want OKW or AKL. I doubt a 1BD will be available anywhere else. I am still disappointed that Lodge guests are getting $100/night discounts and we haven't even gotten a call yet, though the Lodge should be further from the work being done. I'm still not sure of what to say to MS when I call, but your Aulani story gives me some hope that at least we might be able to ask for a point discount.


----------



## JessLCH

We have two two bedrooms and one one bedroom booked at VWL for Thanksgiving week.  NO other resort has availability and MS basically told me the best I could do was waitlist something else.  We would need at least the two 2 bedrooms to be at the same resort if we moved.   I feel the likelihood of being able to move all three reservations is practically impossible.  We also own at BLT.  Had I known this was coming I most certainly would have booked BLT for this trip.


----------



## eliza61

JessLCH said:


> We have two two bedrooms and one one bedroom booked at VWL for Thanksgiving week.  NO other resort has availability and MS basically told me the best I could do was waitlist something else.  We would need at least the two 2 bedrooms to be at the same resort if we moved.   I feel the likelihood of being able to move all three reservations is practically impossible.  We also own at BLT.  Had I known this was coming I most certainly would have booked BLT for this trip.




Hey Jess,
I think you'll be fine.  I know staying at a resort while construction is going on is never anyone's first choice but I've actually had that experience (lol in Paris of all places) and many times it's only a very minor issue.  I know many folks said the poly refurb went very very smooth with the big complaint simply being, the big construction walls.  
Hang in there


----------



## disneynutz

We just shorted our stay at VWL in December, have not been contacted and was told by MS that they have a "if they don't ask, don't tell policy". There aren't many resorts with available rooms to move reservations to so there will be DVC members with no choice but to deal with the construction.

Disney will always have construction but IMO I would rather not be paying to stay in a construction zone. Disney will modify the resorts for increased revenue even at the cost of losing the past, more rooms, restaurants, space for people. For every one of us old timers who don't care for the changes or Disney's direction, others will love it. Profit at Disney continues to increase in record numbers and in today's corporate world, that is all that matters.

 Bill


----------



## wildernessDad

We're going to WDW for 6 nights in December and usually go that time.  I'm going to hang in there and try to stay away from the construction unless I'm heading for the boat landing to go to the MK or FW.  Or eating at Roaring Fork.  The construction noise may be a wake-up call to head to the parks early.


----------



## wildernessDad

In other news, CodeSpyder has informed me that he'd like pictures of Aulani.  He will credit you in his website.  This message isn't an advertisement, just a request.  Please email codespyder@webspydercode.com with your pics.  He could use one iconic picture and one, which will be sized to 600 x 400.  The iconic picture will be sized to be square.


----------



## sleepydog25

I've been MIA a bit due to work but here are a few comments:
1) the paved "nature" trail to FW is still open and should be during construction. Luv actually likes it better. 
2) the lobby is the heart and soul of WL but I will miss the trees. There. I said it. They will disappear. 
3) early construction noise shouldn't affect us as we tend to be early risers even at the World. 
4) one of the plans shows ponds not trees (see #2 above). Ugh
5) there exists the potential that HS pool could be refurbed by Jan's end since the first turn off the nature trail proper leads to the access road. That route would be far easier to maneuver  especially given the far cabins will be located there along with the new secondary parking lot. 

Back to work!


----------



## Granny

disneynutz said:


> For every one of us old timers who don't care for the changes or Disney's direction, others will love it.




*Bill*...I truly believe your statement to be true.  I'll bet that when the dust settles after construction, there will be more people interested in WL/VWL than ever before.  While we don't like what this may do to the status quo, in the long run it will increase the resort booking options, amenities and in many peoples opinions, the views.  Right now VWL is considered a "view doesn't matter" resort (IMHO).  I think that will change once this expansion is complete.  

Overall, if you look at this objectively, I think the expansion will improve the general appeal of WL/VWL.  Just like the VWL villa refurb did, I think.  So yes, if Disney thinks they can increase a resort's demand which translates to higher occupancy and increased profitability, then I don't doubt they consider that a huge win.  

And us WL/VWL lovers will have to adjust to this like any other change at WDW.  We can all grow very old waiting for Disney to care more about us than the bottom line.


----------



## ottawagreg

sleepydog25 said:


> I've been MIA a bit due to work but here are a few comments:
> 1) the paved "nature" trail to FW is still open and should be during construction. Luv actually likes it better.
> 2) the lobby is the heart and soul of WL but I will miss the trees. There. I said it. They will disappear.
> 3) early construction noise shouldn't affect us as we tend to be early risers even at the World.
> 4) one of the plans shows ponds not trees (see #2 above). Ugh
> 5) there exists the potential that HS pool could be refurbed by Jan's end since the first turn off the nature trail proper leads to the access road. That route would be far easier to maneuver  especially given the far cabins will be located there along with the new secondary parking lot.
> 
> Back to work!




Sleepy,

I am at work too.  Just killed a double meat Subway Club sammich with chipotle on it.  Not bad.  Trying to eat less, so I skipped the cookie.

You are correct, the trees are gone.  I knew that June 2014.  I snapped pics of the tagged trees and posted them a long time ago.  I suppose things can still fluctuate a little, but they are tagged with green spots of paint and waiting for the chainsaw.  The spots were still there June this year.  As for the noise the chain saws will be loud but that will be short work, maybe a week.  Earth moving equipment is not as bad as jack hammers and chainsaws, but the diesel fumes can kill magic too.  How long for that? Maybe 3 or 4 weeks?  The can dig a swimming pool in a week, tops.  Concrete trucks will be involved but that is going to go quick too.  The rest is going to be carpenters, plumbers, electricians, and such.  Once the barricade walls are up the noise won't be real bad, especially when the doors are closed.  If one is on the bus side (wilderness view), I doubt if you would hear much of anything.  The walls are the a downer, and I think they are really ugly.  Don't what they paint on them.

In regards to the Lobby you are correct again.  Julie commented on the Carolwood Pacific Railroad room and the quiet peaceful days in by the fire.  We love that space too.  If it is being used for games, movies, and such the lobby is a very good option.  Us groupies know where to retreat to quiet places that newcomers may not be aware of.  Our plan is to find solace in that and enjoy Christmas in the big Lodge.  I must confess, last December was our first Christmas trip and I did not spend enough time over there.  I plan to do better this year.  The pool is not big on the list in December, we may use it and hot tub, but only in the afternoon hours.  It is not a big deal.

So we just take what comes in December and reload when next year comes.  As others have pointed out, the points are spent, the room is reserved, airfare is booked, and the choices are limited.  All we can do is smile and wish someone a good day, and do our best to have a good vacation.  As for the Mouse and corporate earnings, and dumping on the DVCers ..., well if anyone thought that Mickey gave a fig newton for you and me, then we are not paying attention or we are being naive.  I bought in January 2013, resale.  Now the deal is very different from my expectations when I cut those checks.  I was buying inexpensive lodging.  The food, the parks, transportation all of that is the same.  Now we have to see how they handle the contracts, extensions, assessments, changing the number of points to rent in peak season.  Maybe this season in life ends.  Oh well, we all may face a lot worse.  Have you read the news today?  Oh boy!  I try not to accept the things I cannot change, have the courage to change the things I can, and pray for wisdom to know the difference.

In the meantime, next summer..... should I try to book studio a Poly or GF?  Or should I go for the wilderness bus stop view at VWL?

Now I better get back to work too.  God is good.


----------



## circhead

Granny I already have - old and tired.


----------



## sleepydog25

ottawagreg said:


> Sleepy,
> 
> I am at work too.  Just killed a double meat Subway Club sammich with chipotle on it.  Not bad.  Trying to eat less, so I skipped the cookie.
> 
> You are correct, the trees are gone.  I knew that June 2014.  I snapped pics of the tagged trees and posted them a long time ago.  I suppose things can still fluctuate a little, but they are tagged with green spots of paint and waiting for the chainsaw.  The spots were still there June this year.  As for the noise the chain saws will be loud but that will be short work, maybe a week.  Earth moving equipment is not as bad as jack hammers and chainsaws, but the diesel fumes can kill magic too.  How long for that? Maybe 3 or 4 weeks?  The can dig a swimming pool in a week, tops.  Concrete trucks will be involved but that is going to go quick too.  The rest is going to be carpenters, plumbers, electricians, and such.  Once the barricade walls are up the noise won't be real bad, especially when the doors are closed.  If one is on the bus side (wilderness view), I doubt if you would hear much of anything.  The walls are the a downer, and I think they are really ugly.  Don't what they paint on them.
> 
> In regards to the Lobby you are correct again.  Julie commented on the Carolwood Pacific Railroad room and the quiet peaceful days in by the fire.  We love that space too.  If it is being used for games, movies, and such the lobby is a very good option.  Us groupies know where to retreat to quiet places that newcomers may not be aware of.  Our plan is to find solace in that and enjoy Christmas in the big Lodge.  I must confess, last December was our first Christmas trip and I did not spend enough time over there.  I plan to do better this year.  The pool is not big on the list in December, we may use it and hot tub, but only in the afternoon hours.  It is not a big deal.
> 
> So we just take what comes in December and reload when next year comes.  As others have pointed out, the points are spent, the room is reserved, airfare is booked, and the choices are limited.  All we can do is smile and wish someone a good day, and do our best to have a good vacation.  As for the Mouse and corporate earnings, and dumping on the DVCers ..., well if anyone thought that Mickey gave a fig newton for you and me, then we are not paying attention or we are being naive.  I bought in January 2013, resale.  Now the deal is very different from my expectations when I cut those checks.  I was buying inexpensive lodging.  The food, the parks, transportation all of that is the same.  Now we have to see how they handle the contracts, extensions, assessments, changing the number of points to rent in peak season.  Maybe this season in life ends.  Oh well, we all may face a lot worse.  Have you read the news today?  Oh boy!  I try not to accept the things I cannot change, have the courage to change the things I can, and pray for wisdom to know the difference.
> 
> In the meantime, next summer..... should I try to book studio a Poly or GF?  Or should I go for the wilderness bus stop view at VWL?
> 
> Now I better get back to work too.  God is good.


Go for VGF.  We really liked our stay there last year, though the storage is abysmal in a studio.  I'm sure Poly is nice, but it has blanded me with science (i.e., refurb choices).  Luv is headed there for her annual friends' trip in September, so she'll let me know more.  I prefer more substance, and I don't wanna new drug.  In the end, first world problems, and that's what I keep telling myself.


----------



## Granny

ottawagreg said:


> All we can do is smile and wish someone a good day, and do our best to have a good vacation.



Amen!  




> In the meantime, next summer..... should I try to book studio a Poly or GF?  Or should I go for the wilderness bus stop view at VWL?



We have stayed at every WDW DVC resort except Poly.  You really can't go wrong trying a new resort, and it helps to keep WDW trips from getting stale.  BWV Standard View, OKW and SSR are all great point saving options.  VGF is very nice and the staff does seem to really try to please.  We haven't had a "never go back" experience with any DVC resort.  I'm sure you'll enjoy whatever you do, and WL is always there for the visit!  



> Now I better get back to work too.  God is good.




AMEN again!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Speaking of room locations, *Luv* and I always get a higher floor room and strive for the lake view.  As luck would have it on our recent two-day stay, we got neither.  We wound up on the bottom floor looking out toward the confluence of the walkways from the main Lodge and the Villas--straight down from the Mickey topiary.  Turns out, we rather enjoyed it!  It was a bit noisy when bell service CMs were rolling the large carts or large families went by, but that wasn't very often to be fair.  I'm still no fan of the lighter, more homogenous look in the rooms, but it wasn't glaringly hideous.  We were able to enjoy the Lodge in all its current glory, sans tree removal, jackhammers, or ugly walls.  AP is back to its former glory based on our dinner there, and in a bit of good news, there's a new Territory Lounge coffee shop that opens every morning at 7 a.m.  They have an actual (though automated) espresso machine for lattes, capps, etc., as well as plain ol' coffee.  Additionally, there are several selections of pastries which are tasty.  We're latte fans, and these were very good.  The best news is they don't charge for extra shots of espresso which we always get.  The basic cost for a latte is $3.39.  Add three shots (me), and guess what?  Still $3.39!  That qualifies for one of the better bargains in the World.  It was a real boon for us.  Here are a couple of pics from our trip. 

Our room. . .




The pretty sunrise is from the spot we first met on the beach. . .when (if) it goes, we will be extremely saddened. . .


----------



## Dean Marino

Worth noting in this forum....

We are DVC owners - homed at VWL.  We got out "relocation" phone call tonight, regarding our Nov 2015 booking at VWL (made at our 11 month window).

The details:  only relocation spot was AKL.  We turned it down ,using the SPECIFIC verbiage "WE CHOOSE TO NOT RELOCATE".  It worked.  Construction or not, we're going to BE at the VWL in November.

I asked a second question:  "Will we be FORCED to relocate?"
The answer was NO.

So - based on OUR experience.... if you are willing to deal with the construction issue, and are DVC members with existing VWL bookings - you do not HAVE to accept any form of relocation.  If, in some fashion, you have been FORCE RELOCATED, against your will?  CONTACT you DVC Rep.  We have - just as a backup.


----------



## twinklebug

I wonder how many people set up wait lists for the holiday at VWL before notice was made about the construction. And, of those folk, how many still have their WLs active and set for automatic cancellation of their current reservations or to borrow from next years points all without verbal confirmation.

Personally, I'd be at VWL for our December trip, but I've been too long away from my home resort, VWL was booked full at 7 months, and both my sons have asked when the next AKL stay was going to be (not saying either of them will be there... but booking their request is worth a try


----------



## circhead

Does anyone knows what happens to VWL owners and the 11 month booking windows?  If there's going to be ongoing construction will all VWL rooms be available or are we looking at this situation for the next 2 years.

It doesn't seem right that VWL owners won't be given some advantage even a month to make up for the unavailability of our home resort. Especially now that the scope and length of the construction project has become known.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

circhead said:


> Does anyone knows what happens to VWL owners and the 11 month booking windows?  If there's going to be ongoing construction will all VWL rooms be available or are we looking at this situation for the next 2 years.
> 
> It doesn't seem right that VWL owners won't be given some advantage even a month to make up for the unavailability of our home resort. Especially now that the scope and length of the construction project has become known.



I'd expect that once the pool work is done then they're not going to care to much about noise coming from building the bungalows and are allowing normal booking.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Dean Marino said:


> Worth noting in this forum....
> 
> We are DVC owners - homed at VWL.  We got out "relocation" phone call tonight, regarding our Nov 2015 booking at VWL (made at our 11 month window).
> 
> The details:  only relocation spot was AKL.  We turned it down ,using the SPECIFIC verbiage "WE CHOOSE TO NOT RELOCATE".  It worked.  Construction or not, we're going to BE at the VWL in November.
> 
> I asked a second question:  "Will we be FORCED to relocate?"
> The answer was NO.
> 
> So - based on OUR experience.... if you are willing to deal with the construction issue, and are DVC members with existing VWL bookings - you do not HAVE to accept any form of relocation.  If, in some fashion, you have been FORCE RELOCATED, against your will?  CONTACT you DVC Rep.  We have - just as a backup.



Thanks for sharing!  Just curious, but since you decided to stay put, did they offer you any perk/discount or did you inquire about any additional benefit?


----------



## Firepath

sleepydog25 said:


> I've been MIA a bit due to work but here are a few comments:
> 1) the paved "nature" trail to FW is still open and should be during construction. Luv actually likes it better.
> 2) the lobby is the heart and soul of WL but I will miss the trees. There. I said it. They will disappear.
> 3) early construction noise shouldn't affect us as we tend to be early risers even at the World.
> 4) one of the plans shows ponds not trees (see #2 above). Ugh
> 
> I noticed those ponds right away. Ponds = mosquitoes. I stopped staying at POR years ago because I constantly got eaten by them with all the ponds. With all the other changes, that might be the last straw for me .


----------



## twinklebug

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Thanks for sharing!  Just curious, but since you decided to stay put, did they offer you any perk/discount or did you inquire about any additional benefit?


Just my thoughts: DVC in general does not owe owners anything back for their stays unless they were significantly inconvenienced. While I agree it was pretty poor planning on their part to know there was construction coming and not alert those making reservations for that time frame (from what I see, the website still does not indicate the construction), the rooms and resort amenities are remaining reasonably untouched. In their minds they're playing nice by contacting people in advance and helping them move resorts if available. By offering perks and discounts, their accounting system will have to make up for the difference in cost, be it in points or financial. I'm not sure how that all works, but I fear that may come back to bite owners in the way of dues in future years. If you sense there may be an issue, I suggest moving now while they can shuffle things about to make it happen.

The cash room situation is quite different. We all know those rooms are horribly overpriced at their base rates and many folks there booked without so much as a discount offered. Cash guests could very well cause a lot of noise at the front desk when they discover their room is overlooking the reconstruction of a pool below, and could call upon their credit card companies to back them up on getting refunds. The hotel business is pretty hard with people making demands and threatening non-payment. The price reduction is Disney's way of getting them to sign a sort of contract stating that they will not cause problems. Don't think of that credit being offered to those folk as a benefit beyond what DVC owners are offered, think instead of it as bringing the cost of the room down to what Disney would have had to offer it up as to start with the use of a discount code.

That's my back seat analysis. I could be 100% wrong...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

On a nostalgic note instead of a construction note thought I'd re-share the Disneyland 60th Birthday video done yesterday by the DIS in case some missed it.  Brought a happy tear to my eye!


----------



## Dean Marino

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Thanks for sharing!  Just curious, but since you decided to stay put, did they offer you any perk/discount or did you inquire about any additional benefit?



Friendlyadvice2?  We just didn't ASK for anything, other than "leave us alone" .  It's probably just us.... we're staying put, and it's looking like the Lodge is going to be REAL empty.  Other threads on this board are showing folks in the main lodge bailing out like the mice on the Titanic .

Really - we just want our daily breakfast at Whispering Canyon, our dinner at Artist's Point, and time to see our CM friends .  I am ESPECIALLY worried about the "tip impact" to a NUMBER of our CM friends in the Restaurants .  And RIGHT before Christmas .

twinklebug?  Odd as it sounds coming from a DVC member?  I agree with you .  Sandy and I are pretty aware that we're getting VWL rooms at something like $80 a night, factoring in dues, up front money, time value of the cash, yada yada yada.... .  JUST TO US - this is another home.  Homes get renovated.  It's noisy.  The cats have to go into the basement.  There is dirt.  We don't mind   But we go twice a year, EVERY year.... the perception of those poor folks in the main lodge is VERY different, when they come to WDW about once every FIVE years.


----------



## sleepydog25

*Firepath* re: the mosquitos--that would not be good, no.


----------



## Corinne

*Sleepy- *care to elaborate on your dining experience at AP? Was there a new menu?

*Jimmy & Tammy --*are you ready for your big trip!!??


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

twinklebug said:


> Just my thoughts: DVC in general does not owe owners anything back for their stays unless they were significantly inconvenienced. While I agree it was pretty poor planning on their part to know there was construction coming and not alert those making reservations for that time frame (from what I see, the website still does not indicate the construction), the rooms and resort amenities are remaining reasonably untouched. In their minds they're playing nice by contacting people in advance and helping them move resorts if available. By offering perks and discounts, their accounting system will have to make up for the difference in cost, be it in points or financial. I'm not sure how that all works, but I fear that may come back to bite owners in the way of dues in future years. If you sense there may be an issue, I suggest moving now while they can shuffle things about to make it happen.
> 
> The cash room situation is quite different. We all know those rooms are horribly overpriced at their base rates and many folks there booked without so much as a discount offered. Cash guests could very well cause a lot of noise at the front desk when they discover their room is overlooking the reconstruction of a pool below, and could call upon their credit card companies to back them up on getting refunds. The hotel business is pretty hard with people making demands and threatening non-payment. The price reduction is Disney's way of getting them to sign a sort of contract stating that they will not cause problems. Don't think of that credit being offered to those folk as a benefit beyond what DVC owners are offered, think instead of it as bringing the cost of the room down to what Disney would have had to offer it up as to start with the use of a discount code.
> 
> *That's my back seat analysis. I could be 100% wrong...*



I appreciate and am respectful of everybody's opinion, particularly on the VWL Groupies thread, as this is the best group of DIS members there is; however, your assumptions are unfortunately as you suspected.  As my post clearly indicated, I was only trying to learn the specifics of Dean's decision to stay at the VWL as I'm tracking various data points.  That's all.  However, I will factually state that DVC "in general is not just interested in playing nice" by alerting guests to the construction.....they are genuinely trying to make everybody as happy as they can while still running a business at the same time.  That guest happiness may come from members staying put with no additional benefits, (as was the case for Dean and his wife), being moved to a different deluxe resort, receiving additional fast passes and/or water park tickets in lieu of moving, or receiving compensation in the form of a room folio credit or points refund in lieu of moving.  In fact, it's NO DIFFERENT than the hotel side as I've confirmed already with several members.  The disruption due to the construction and the loss of amenities, no matter how minimal or significant one feels they may be, is no different whether you paid cash or used points....and that's how DVC is handling this "in their mind".  And any compensation that IS being paid out to DVC members and hotel guests is coming out of WDW's pocket, not DVC's, so dues won't be impacted.  Despite all of this, there will ultimately be some members/guests who will remain unhappy, but in my experience, that seems to be common with many things in life.    



Dean Marino said:


> Friendlyadvice2?  We just didn't ASK for anything, other than "leave us alone" .  It's probably just us.... we're staying put, and it's looking like the Lodge is going to be REAL empty.  Other threads on this board are showing folks in the main lodge bailing out like the mice on the Titanic .
> 
> Really - we just want our daily breakfast at Whispering Canyon, our dinner at Artist's Point, and time to see our CM friends .  I am ESPECIALLY worried about the "tip impact" to a NUMBER of our CM friends in the Restaurants .  And RIGHT before Christmas .
> 
> twinklebug?  Odd as it sounds coming from a DVC member?  I agree with you .  Sandy and I are pretty aware that we're getting VWL rooms at something like $80 a night, factoring in dues, up front money, time value of the cash, yada yada yada.... .  JUST TO US - this is another home.  Homes get renovated.  It's noisy.  The cats have to go into the basement.  There is dirt.  We don't mind   But we go twice a year, EVERY year.... the perception of those poor folks in the main lodge is VERY different, when they come to WDW about once every FIVE years.



Thanks for your reply Dean! I'm glad that you were able to stay put at VWL and are happy with your decision.  I know you and Sandy will have a great trip!  Don't worry about the lodge being empty, we'll be there right with you and we too are looking forward to our Thanksgiving trip.  I'll be the guy sleeping under the large fake evergreen tree in the lobby, you know, the one with the all lights on it.  If the snoring bothers you, just give me a nudge and I'll roll over onto my side and quiet down a bit!!


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> On a nostalgic note instead of a construction note thought I'd re-share the Disneyland 60th Birthday video done yesterday by the DIS in case some missed it.  Brought a happy tear to my eye!



Kathy...thank you so much for posting this.  I probably wouldn't have seen it otherwise.  And I have to say that it is hard to stay dry-eyed when Richard Sherman is talking about his start with Disney, and that wonderful rendition of "Feed the Birds" by Richard and Ashley (I forgot her last name...she is the lead in Mary Poppins on Broadway).  

Just wonderful, really.  Thanks again!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> *Sleepy- *care to elaborate on your dining experience at AP? Was there a new menu?


I'd be glad to do so, Corinne.  There is a new executive chef (from CG, I believe) and a new-ish menu.  Best of all, there seemed to be more of a focus on quality and standards.  The stand-by items are still there (salmon, some type of buffalo, portobello soup which they are now more appropriately calling a bisque, berry cobbler), but they've added a Thai Pho, a halibut, and tweaked the pork loin, filet, and pork loin dishes.  According to the manager (who came by our table), the plans are to upgrade the menu the next few months while not tinkering with the favorites too much.  Our service was exemplary, the food excellent, and the view as you can see, lovely.  Of course, we always ask for a window seat and as we dine early, have nearly always had success.  Below are some pictures.

This is a small indication of our view at AP.  A storm blew in about 30 minutes after sitting down.  There was a large family seated next to us, and one of the kids--perhaps two years old--was having fits.  Too tired, I suspect.  To be honest, at first we were annoyed as this is our romantic, go-to spot.  However, after a few minutes, we realized we had once had kids that age and could see the parents were doing their best to quieten the girl (each parent would leave with her then come back once calmed, e.g.).  In fact, we wound up buying the parents a glass of champagne each to let them know we sympathized with their plight.




This is the Pho I mentioned above.  Luv loved it, though she said it could use more broth.  The mussels were succulent, the calamari tender, and the shrimp perfectly cooked.  




Having lived in Alaska for four years, I'm a huge fan of halibut, but it's so easy to overcook.  Not this time.  My halibut was fork flaky but not dry--just enough moisture to keep its form while the crust made for a nice crunch.  Underneath was grilled bok choy, a ginger-carrot risotto, and a lovely miso glaze.  The best dish I've had there outside of the old buffalo tenderloin item from years ago.




Of course, no meal is complete without the famous portobello bisque.  It seemed a bit less salty this time which we liked since the past few visits it appeared to have been overly salty.




Overall, this was the best AP experience we've had in the past three years or longer.  Hopefully, they will keep this quality going forward.


----------



## Corinne

Thanks Sleepy!  I also saw your review on the AP thread! I am really looking forward to our anniversary dinner! Sending champagne to the parents next to you was a very nice gesture--you probably made a very magical memorable moment for them!  

Do you ever watch the show _*What Would You Do *_ on ABC? A few weeks back one of the staged scenarios included a young family with a crying baby, and most people showed empathy to the parents. 

Thanks again for your review!


----------



## horselover

Just popping in to say bon voyage to JT & family in case you haven't already left.    Have an amazing trip!    

No call for me yet for Dec. but I suspect it's still too far out.  I hope they don't call while I'm in Europe.         I told DH he wasn't allowed to make any decisions without my approval!


----------



## bashuck

Received my call today about the construction for our trip Nov 30-Dec 6 in the villas on our points.  I didn't 'ask' for anything, just stated which amenities i'll miss and which aspects of it don't concern me and just wish they communicated it outside of the 7 month window.  She offered free memory maker but I stated I already had that so she asked if I would like a $200 spa credit which I said sure to.  More important to me was some fast passes as I have read someone mentioned before.  They were for 3 days, 2 FP for each of the 7 of us so it totals 42 of them.  Nice in that you don't even book them, you are just free to show up whenever convenient.  I didn't try and get more as she was nice and I will appreciate the fast passes.  The spa credit isn't great as we will have to go to another deluxe resort to use it.


----------



## twinklebug

Nothing very special in the following video, just 10 minutes of listening to the villa's woods and quiet pool. Room was 1535, 1st studio down on the left. We've had this room before and I'm a bit embarrassed to say my daughter found a mismatch pair of her socks she lost under the sofa bed there from 2 years back. 

Adjust your volume accordingly, some of those bugs know how to make a racket! Enjoy!


----------



## twinklebug

Bonus video, just 5 minutes of staring at the fireplace in the little sitting area over the entrance to the main lodge. My son was over in the study area on the other side of the wall charging up his phone. The lodge offers so much peace in contrast to the hustle and bustle of the parks. All these little areas are something I wish AKV, both Kidani and Jambo had more of.


----------



## ottawagreg

twinklebug said:


> Nothing very special in the following video, just 10 minutes of listening to the lodge. Room was 1535, 1st studio down on the left. We've had this room before and I'm a bit embarrassed to say my daughter found a mismatch pair or her socks she lost under the sofa bed there from 2 years back.
> 
> Adjust your volume accordingly, some of those bugs know how to make a racket! Enjoy!


We had that room the last two visits. We love it. Easy in. Easy out. Close to ice. Close to hidden springs. Beautiful view of the woods. That is where I would sit early morning and drink my coffee. Watch the trees and look for deer. One day a doe came up pretty close. Won't get the lucky again.  I think the new sidewalk will be passing by very close to what we see in video. I wonder if they will put a row of privacy bushes. The sliding doors are only ten or twelve feet from the fence on right hand in the picture.


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> Nothing very special in the following video, just 10 minutes of listening to the villa's woods and quiet pool. Room was 1535, 1st studio down on the left. We've had this room before and I'm a bit embarrassed to say my daughter found a mismatch pair of her socks she lost under the sofa bed there from 2 years back.
> 
> Adjust your volume accordingly, some of those bugs know how to make a racket! Enjoy!


That is too, too funny about the socks.  Twinks, we were literally steps away--we were in 1510!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> We've had this room before and I'm a bit embarrassed to say my daughter found a mismatch pair of her socks she lost under the sofa bed there from 2 years back.



 This made me laugh Twinklebug!  So  we know where they don't clean.  But now it just occurred to me....how did they make it thru the refurb?!?  Hmmmmmm, a mystery.


----------



## jimmytammy

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Anniversary twinmom108!!!!


----------



## Lakegirl

twinklebug said:


> Nothing very special in the following video, just 10 minutes of listening to the villa's woods and quiet pool. Room was 1535, 1st studio down on the left. We've had this room before and I'm a bit embarrassed to say my daughter found a mismatch pair of her socks she lost under the sofa bed there from 2 years back.
> 
> Adjust your volume accordingly, some of those bugs know how to make a racket! Enjoy!


Yeah that is gross about the sock!!


----------



## Lakegirl

sleepydog25 said:


> I'd be glad to do so, Corinne.  There is a new executive chef (from CG, I believe) and a new-ish menu.  Best of all, there seemed to be more of a focus on quality and standards.  The stand-by items are still there (salmon, some type of buffalo, portobello soup which they are now more appropriately calling a bisque, berry cobbler), but they've added a Thai Pho, a halibut, and tweaked the pork loin, filet, and pork loin dishes.  According to the manager (who came by our table), the plans are to upgrade the menu the next few months while not tinkering with the favorites too much.  Our service was exemplary, the food excellent, and the view as you can see, lovely.  Of course, we always ask for a window seat and as we dine early, have nearly always had success.  Below are some pictures.
> 
> This is a small indication of our view at AP.  A storm blew in about 30 minutes after sitting down.  There was a large family seated next to us, and one of the kids--perhaps two years old--was having fits.  Too tired, I suspect.  To be honest, at first we were annoyed as this is our romantic, go-to spot.  However, after a few minutes, we realized we had once had kids that age and could see the parents were doing their best to quieten the girl (each parent would leave with her then come back once calmed, e.g.).  In fact, we wound up buying the parents a glass of champagne each to let them know we sympathized with their plight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Pho I mentioned above.  Luv loved it, though she said it could use more broth.  The mussels were succulent, the calamari tender, and the shrimp perfectly cooked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having lived in Alaska for four years, I'm a huge fan of halibut, but it's so easy to overcook.  Not this time.  My halibut was fork flaky but not dry--just enough moisture to keep its form while the crust made for a nice crunch.  Underneath was grilled bok choy, a ginger-carrot risotto, and a lovely miso glaze.  The best dish I've had there outside of the old buffalo tenderloin item from years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, no meal is complete without the famous portobello bisque.  It seemed a bit less salty this time which we liked since the past few visits it appeared to have been overly salty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, this was the best AP experience we've had in the past three years or longer.  Hopefully, they will keep this quality going forward.


Thanks for the review!!  And I'm sure those parents appreciated your gesture of understanding!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Sleepy* . . .Great Pics of AP.  DiznyDi & I had dropped AP from our "every trip APRs" list as it had become boring, and at the price, it just shouldn't be boring.  Once we discovered that the Portobello Soup could be ordering in the Territory Lounge, we haven't been in AP since.  But now it asounds like it is back to its old self . . I'm looking forward to trying it again!  Thanks!



twinklebug said:


> . . . . . . . . my daughter found a mismatch pair of her socks she lost under the sofa bed there from 2 years back. . . . . . . .



While traveling for work I staying in a nice upscale hotel, and for some reason I looked behind the coach; lo and behold, There staring back at me was a pile of chicken bones left from somebody's KFC dinner.  Needless to say, I called the front desk and asked for a different room.  And you all probably know how this goes . . . the next room I looked behind the coach (just couldn't not do it) . . dirty clothing was stuffed in behind.  Yup, called down again and got a third room; and yes I looked knowing that they would have checked it before switching me again.  I obviously never stayed there again when visiting that area.  And I have changed my habits since then; don't look to close, as you will always find something that you wouldn't find at home.


----------



## twinklebug

ottawagreg said:


> We had that room the last two visits. We love it. Easy in. Easy out. Close to ice. Close to hidden springs. Beautiful view of the woods. That is where I would sit early morning and drink my coffee. Watch the trees and look for deer. One day a doe came up pretty close. Won't get the lucky again.  I think the new sidewalk will be passing by very close to what we see in video. I wonder if they will put a row of privacy bushes. The sliding doors are only ten or twelve feet from the fence on right hand in the picture.


We saw a deer here too, not this visit though - had a friendly little lizard growing back his tail keep us company every day. In a different unit a bit further down there



sleepydog25 said:


> That is too, too funny about the socks.  Twinks, we were literally steps away--we were in 1510!!


I bet we came very close to crossing paths a number of times just during those first few days. 



KAT4DISNEY said:


> This made me laugh Twinklebug!  So  we know where they don't clean.  But now it just occurred to me....how did they make it thru the refurb?!?  Hmmmmmm, a mystery.


I pulled out a list of the rooms we stayed in and when... last year it was 1547, but the summer before it was the 1 bedroom that adjoins to this studio, and they had NOT been renovated at that time. My only thought is perhaps her socks fell in beside the washer and some kids fished them out after the renovations and were tossing them back and forth in the unit set up as a 2br. Or... they got stuck in a portal had came back when the 9 realms aligned.


----------



## twinklebug

Dizny Dad said:


> While traveling for work I staying in a nice upscale hotel, and for some reason I looked behind the coach; lo and behold, There staring back at me was a pile of chicken bones left from somebody's KFC dinner.  Needless to say, I called the front desk and asked for a different room.  And you all probably know how this goes . . . the next room I looked behind the coach (just couldn't not do it) . . dirty clothing was stuffed in behind.  Yup, called down again and got a third room; and yes I looked knowing that they would have checked it before switching me again.  I obviously never stayed there again when visiting that area.  And I have changed my habits since then; don't look to close, as you will always find something that you wouldn't find at home.



Whenever I travel I have to take time to re-clean the room before I know I can settle in just because I know they will miss things.  I don't go as far as to vacuum or check behind the couch... usually. Might have to change that now that I've heard your stories and have experienced the portal socks. Typically I just wipe down the surfaces and handles, wash dishes and silverware and check for the obvious. I have found clothing in a drawer and beside the washer (which I started checking for lost soaps) This trip is was just the socks and a kid's drawing in the drawer under the phone. Missing these makes sense as one had to hold the bed at a certain angle while folding it to see in and under.

I'm happy to report that that room is cleaner now than when we moved in  and my daughter has her mismatched pair back. Hope she realizes fate wanted them to all stay together. 

** My daughter wanted me to add, the socks were clean and folded when we found them.


----------



## ottawagreg

twinklebug said:


> .
> 
> ** My daughter wanted me to add, the socks were clean and folded when we found them.



Well DVC membership has it's privileges!!  They were saving it for you and placed it in the room prior to your arrival.  What a magical place WDW is.


----------



## Dizny Dad

ottawagreg said:


> Well DVC membership has it's privileges!!  They were saving it for you and placed it in the room prior to your arrival.  What a magical place WDW is.



I believe you are correct; after all, what other company uses a street cleaner in the mornings to clean their hiking path through the woods . . . . I do love the details!


----------



## Kathymford

@sleepydog25 love your review of AP! We are staying at the lodge in January and I decided to book AP for our first night there. We've only dined there once before and while I liked it, it didn't stand out to me (although my BF did love that soup!). Your review makes me excited to go back. 

It will be interesting to see if the moving of reservations leaks into January. I imagine marathon week, which is when I'm going, would be tough to move anyone ... only time will tell!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> I pulled out a list of the rooms we stayed in and when... last year it was 1547, but the summer before it was the 1 bedroom that adjoins to this studio, and they had NOT been renovated at that time. My only thought is perhaps her socks fell in beside the washer and some kids fished them out after the renovations and were tossing them back and forth in the unit set up as a 2br. Or... they got stuck in a portal had came back when the 9 realms aligned.



Cool - they move too!  Perhaps the refurb crews felt they were a fixture that couldn't be removed.    It's all so funny!  I'm happy your daughters socks are back together again.


----------



## circhead

Kat4Disney thanks for the video of the do re dedication.  Brought a tear to my eye.
Twinklebug thanks for the videos and sounds makers meet nostalgic for my home.
Sleepydog I hope they leave your special part of the beach alone you got to meet the woman that makes you sigh there.  I also like AP glad to hear the new chef is good because I love that soup.  

To all the groupies here's hoping our home resort continues to make us smile and gives us fabulous memories for years to come.  I cannot believe I've owned there for almost 14 years and still have to catch my breath every time I walk into that lobby the first day of my trip.


----------



## sleepydog25

circhead said:


> Kat4Disney thanks for the video of the do re dedication.  Brought a tear to my eye.
> Twinklebug thanks for the videos and sounds makers meet nostalgic for my home.
> _*Sleepydog I hope they leave your special part of the beach alone you got to meet the woman that makes you sigh there.*_  I also like AP glad to hear the new chef is good because I love that soup.
> 
> To all the groupies here's hoping our home resort continues to make us smile and gives us fabulous memories for years to come.  I cannot believe I've owned there for almost 14 years and still have to catch my breath every time I walk into that lobby the first day of my trip.


I love how you put that sentence, Pat.  She has from the beginning and to this day does take my breath away.  There is something so very special about the Lodge, so extremely difficult to pinpoint to things and places--there's simply a feeling of a bit of home, a home unlike the one we leave to travel to Disney.  Yet, in some ways, the Lodge provides a sense of security, reflection, and solitude. . .a place to let the daily grind wash off us and to absorb a bit of magic that we wish existed in everyone's life every day.  An oasis in a sea of struggles we all face.  THAT is what I am afraid DVD simply no longer considers when they build and re-imagine resorts.


----------



## Dizny Dad

sleepydog25 said:


> . . . . . . . . . .  There is something so very special about the Lodge . . . . . . . . . .



It is loud and clear from here . . .LUV is there with you!   Enjoy each other!


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> There is something so very special about the Lodge, so extremely difficult to pinpoint to things and places--there's simply a feeling of a bit of home, a home unlike the one we leave to travel to Disney.  Yet, in some ways, the Lodge provides a sense of security, reflection, and solitude. . .a place to let the daily grind wash off us and to absorb a bit of magic that we wish existed in everyone's life every day.  An oasis in a sea of struggles we all face.  THAT is what I am afraid DVD simply no longer considers when they build and re-imagine resorts.



Very well said Sly!

Question for those that have already received a call from DVC.  Did the caller id say DVC?  The reason I ask is we get a constant onslaught of 800, 855, 844, etc unknown calls.  I never answer because I know it's a spam call with someone wanting to sell me something.  No thanks.  Ticks me off really.  So much for the do not call list.  I don't want to not answer the DVC call though.  In the past when guest relations have called the caller id always said DVC so I'm just wondering if that is still the case.

5 more sleeps until my European adventure!    

I have to share this picture because I think it's pretty funny.  Hopefully it won't gross anyone out.  Yesterday I cut my heel pretty badly.  It was bleeding a good amount so I decided the best course of action was to wrap a bag of frozen corn (didn't have peas!) in paper towel & apply to my heel.  When I removed it to check if it was still bleeding this is what I saw.







Apparently I literally bleed Disney!   

Have a great day groupies!


----------



## circhead

horselover said:


> Very well said Sly!
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I literally bleed Disney!
> 
> Have a great day groupies!



Horselover you found a Hidden Mickey in your heel.


----------



## Granny

Julie...I don't know if DVC will show up on the caller ID, but I have to think they'd leave a message.  That's how we weed out the "do not call" scammers from the people we want to talk to.  So hopefully they would leave a message indicating a desire to talk to you.  Or an e-mail.  


Love your "hidden Mickey".


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

horselover said:


> Very well said Sly!
> 
> Question for those that have already received a call from DVC.  Did the caller id say DVC?  The reason I ask is we get a constant onslaught of 800, 855, 844, etc unknown calls.  I never answer because I know it's a spam call with someone wanting to sell me something.  No thanks.  Ticks me off really.  So much for the do not call list.  I don't want to not answer the DVC call though.  In the past when guest relations have called the caller id always said DVC so I'm just wondering if that is still the case.


 

Hi Horselover.......the calls are actually coming from some sort of "special guest services" team and not specifically from DVC (I don't think DVC had any extra employees to spare anyway), so I don't think your DVC caller ID logic will be of assistance with these calls unless they happen to use a DVC phone line to make the calls from I suppose.  In fact, if you get a call, the team can't even access the DVC portion/notes of your reservation and they don't know if you're the member or a renter; they only know you have a reservation.  In most cases with the DVC reservations, once they explain what's going on, they will tell you to contact DVC to discuss any potential options with your reservation.

IMO, if there is something specific you wanted to proactively discuss with DVC regarding your reservation, I strongly recommend contacting MS yourself, advise them of your awareness of the contruction letter/issue, ask for a supervisor, and explain your concerns, questions, and/or issues.

Enjoy the European Adventure.....I have to admit when I read that, the first thing that came to mind was Chevy Chase and Griswald family.


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT
Thanks for sharing the video, got a tear in my eye this AM watching.

Thanks for the well wishes for our England trip folks.  Leaving tomorrow out of RDU to Boston at 5pm, then Boston to London at 9:20, arriving in London 9am(4am EST).  After a day in Thetford(home base) next day Stonhenge then on to Bath for few days, back to London for few days, back to Thetford for a few days, Cliffs of Dover, back to Thetford, then home for me and Capt. D, Tammy will be home Sept 23.

Julie, hope you have a great Euro trip!!

Sleepy, Enjoyed the AP review, enticing me to go back now


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Very well said Sly!
> 
> Question for those that have already received a call from DVC.  Did the caller id say DVC?  The reason I ask is we get a constant onslaught of 800, 855, 844, etc unknown calls.  I never answer because I know it's a spam call with someone wanting to sell me something.  No thanks.  Ticks me off really.  So much for the do not call list.  I don't want to not answer the DVC call though.  In the past when guest relations have called the caller id always said DVC so I'm just wondering if that is still the case.
> 
> ............
> 
> 
> Apparently I literally bleed Disney!
> 
> Have a great day groupies!



It was a 407 number that I received the call from Julie.  It was not DVC who was doing the calling but someone from the Disney side.  


After I picked myself up from fainting I have to say you are Mickey thru and thru!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> KAT
> Thanks for sharing the video, got a tear in my eye this AM watching.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes for our England trip folks.  Leaving tomorrow out of RDU to Boston at 5pm, then Boston to London at 9:20, arriving in London 9am(4am EST).  After a day in Thetford(home base) next day Stonhenge then on to Bath for few days, back to London for few days, back to Thetford for a few days, Cliffs of Dover, back to Thetford, then home for me and Capt. D, Tammy will be home Sept 23.
> 
> Julie, hope you have a great Euro trip!!
> 
> Sleepy, Enjoyed the AP review, enticing me to go back now


Safe travels, JT!  You, too, Julie/Jules!  Have a great time and take lots of pics.  In the immortal words of Bugs Bunny, "Bon Voy-ahh-jee!"


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Safe travels, JT!  You, too, Julie/Jules!  Have a great time and take lots of pics.  In the immortal words of Bugs Bunny, "Bon Voy-ahh-jee!"


Thanks Sly!  This reminds me as my kids look at me strangely when I quote Yosemite Sam saying "Whoa Camel, whoa, whoa!!!!  When I say whoa, I mean whoaaaaaa!!  _Whoaahhh!" _Or, Elmer Fudd, "shhhhh, be vewy, vewy quiet, I'm hunting wabbit, huh, huh, huh, huh"   Its a strange thing to have the ability to be able to quote all these characters in their voices.  My DD says I should have been a voice actor, my thoughts, I would have been very hungry from lack of work


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks Sly!  This reminds me as my kids look at me strangely when I quote Yosemite Sam saying "Whoa Camel, whoa, whoa!!!!  When I say whoa, I mean whoaaaaaa!!  _Whoaahhh!" _Or, Elmer Fudd, "shhhhh, be vewy, vewy quiet, I'm hunting wabbit, huh, huh, huh, huh"   Its a strange thing to have the ability to be able to quote all these characters in their voices.  *My DD says I should have been a voice actor, my thoughts, I would have been very hungry from lack of work*



      I loved Looney Tunes cartoons.  They don't make them like that anymore.   Have an amazing trip!  Too bad your layover in Boston wasn't longer.  I would have met you.


----------



## eliza61

horselover said:


> Very well said Sly!
> 
> Question for those that have already received a call from DVC.  Did the caller id say DVC?  The reason I ask is we get a constant onslaught of 800, 855, 844, etc unknown calls.  I never answer because I know it's a spam call with someone wanting to sell me something.  No thanks.  Ticks me off really.  So much for the do not call list.  I don't want to not answer the DVC call though.  In the past when guest relations have called the caller id always said DVC so I'm just wondering if that is still the case.
> 
> 5 more sleeps until my European adventure!
> 
> I have to share this picture because I think it's pretty funny.  Hopefully it won't gross anyone out.  Yesterday I cut my heel pretty badly.  It was bleeding a good amount so I decided the best course of action was to wrap a bag of frozen corn (didn't have peas!) in paper towel & apply to my heel.  When I removed it to check if it was still bleeding this is what I saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I literally bleed Disney!
> 
> Have a great day groupies!


A girl after my own heart


LOL.

Did I miss the European adventure round up?  Where are you guys going?


----------



## horselover

eliza61 said:


> A girl after my own heart
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Did I miss the European adventure round up?  Where are you guys going?



Morning Eliza.  I'm leaving Sun. for an AMA Waterways river cruise.  It starts in Germany & ends in Luxembourg.  From there we'll take the train to Paris for 2 days before flying home.  JT & Crew are off to England.  I can't remember if they were planning to visit any other countries.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Morning Eliza.  I'm leaving Sun. for an AMA Waterways river cruise.  It starts in Germany & ends in Luxembourg.  From there we'll take the train to Paris for 2 days before flying home.  JT & Crew are off to England.  I can't remember if they were planning to visit any other countries.



Have a great trip Julie!  I really look forward to hearing how you enjoyed the River cruise as they got on my radar a couple of years ago but I haven't made any firm plans yet.


----------



## npcougar

We got the call today for our December trip.  We were originally staying in the VWL.  We were given the choice of Old Key West, Saratoga Springs, or Boardwalk.  We like the Magic Kingdom resorts best and don't care for the transportation at the Boardwalk so none of those really worked for us.  They wanted us to choose one of them and then waitlist the contemporary.  My wife asked if we could simply move to the Wilderness Lodge away from the noise.  We love Christmas there and the noise was the only thing we wanted to avoid.  They agreed and gave us a bunch of fast passes for our trouble.  My wife didn't want to push her luck and go for a spa offer.  So overall, we are pretty happy.  The laundry is about the only thing we will really miss instead of a VWL studio.  My daughter will like having a real bed instead of a fold out.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks Sly!  This reminds me as my kids look at me strangely when I quote Yosemite Sam saying "Whoa Camel, whoa, whoa!!!!  When I say whoa, I mean whoaaaaaa!!  _Whoaahhh!" _Or, Elmer Fudd, "shhhhh, be vewy, vewy quiet, I'm hunting wabbit, huh, huh, huh, huh"   Its a strange thing to have the ability to be able to quote all these characters in their voices.  My DD says I should have been a voice actor, my thoughts, I would have been very hungry from lack of work


Love Yosemite Sam!  I laughed harder at his occasional cartoons than any other Looney Tune character.  I remember him whacking the camel with the rifle while he's yelling. . .sounds violent to some, I suppose, but it was so cartoonish no one ever took them seriously.


----------



## sleepydog25

npcougar said:


> We got the call today for our December trip.  We were originally staying in the VWL.  We were given the choice of Old Key West, Saratoga Springs, or Boardwalk.  We like the Magic Kingdom resorts best and don't care for the transportation at the Boardwalk so none of those really worked for us.  They wanted us to choose one of them and then waitlist the contemporary.  My wife asked if we could simply move to the Wilderness Lodge away from the noise.  We love Christmas there and the noise was the only thing we wanted to avoid.  They agreed and gave us a bunch of fast passes for our trouble.  My wife didn't want to push her luck and go for a spa offer.  So overall, we are pretty happy.  The laundry is about the only thing we will really miss instead of a VWL studio.  My daughter will like having a real bed instead of a fold out.


Sounds like a good call, *np*!  You truly can't beat the Lodge at Christmas, and I suspect you'll barely miss the Villas while still being able to enjoy the wondrous decorations and feeling of WL at Christmas.  I'm envious!

OH!  And belated anniversary wishes to *twinmom*!  Hope it was special.


----------



## Dizny Dad

So DiznyDi and DD arrived on Sunday 7/19/15 and checked into BLT; it is the first time DiznyDi has taken the opportunity to try BLT.  Monday morning DD was taken to Celebration Hospital with an apparent bowel blockage.    DD has Cystic Fibrosis and a blockage can occur very quickly, can be very painful and life threatening.  An ambulance was provided by Disney, along with transportation for DiznyDi back and forth each day. 

DD was admitted under supervision of the surgical team with anticipation of surgery (which really is a last resort for CFers).  The hospital was able to relieve her blockage without the anticipated surgery.  She was released Wednesday evening, about the time of their original flight departure to come home. 


In working with Southwest airlines on Monday, and not knowing how long her hospital stay would be, the most appropriate and next available direct flight to get all home was not until Sunday, 7-26-15.  Southwest made all of the flight changes with no additional charges.


The Resort staff was able to accommodate DiznyDi and DD by extending the room until Sunday morning at a reduced price (no point left! Cash only!).  Disney has really helped in this situation, and we really appreciate making a stressful situation easier. 


DD is feeling so much better today, so with that they decided to take an easy walk over to the Magic Kingdom to enjoy the atmosphere it offers.  As it turns out, DiznyDi and DD will have had three days to enjoy the magic instead of two; hard way to pay the price, but magical none the less!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Dizny Dad said:


> So DiznyDi and DD arrived on Sunday 7/19/15 and checked into BLT; it is the first time DiznyDi has taken the opportunity to try BLT.  Monday morning DD was taken to Celebration Hospital with an apparent bowel blockage.    DD has Cystic Fibrosis and a blockage can occur very quickly, can be very painful and life threatening.  An ambulance was provided by Disney, along with transportation for DiznyDi back and forth each day.
> 
> DD was admitted under supervision of the surgical team with anticipation of surgery (which really is a last resort for CFers).  The hospital was able to relieve her blockage without the anticipated surgery.  She was released Wednesday evening, about the time of their original flight departure to come home.
> 
> 
> In working with Southwest airlines on Monday, and not knowing how long her hospital stay would be, the most appropriate and next available direct flight to get all home was not until Sunday, 7-26-15.  Southwest made all of the flight changes with no additional charges.
> 
> 
> The Resort staff was able to accommodate DiznyDi and DD by extending the room until Sunday morning at a reduced price (no point left! Cash only!).  Disney has really helped in this situation, and we really appreciate making a stressful situation easier.
> 
> 
> DD is feeling so much better today, so with that they decided to take an easy walk over to the Magic Kingdom to enjoy the atmosphere it offers.  As it turns out, DiznyDi and DD will have had three days to enjoy the magic instead of two; hard way to pay the price, but magical none the less!


 
I'm so glad DD is feeling much better today.....keeping your family in my prayers!!


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> So DiznyDi and DD arrived on Sunday 7/19/15 and checked into BLT; it is the first time DiznyDi has taken the opportunity to try BLT.  Monday morning DD was taken to Celebration Hospital with an apparent bowel blockage.    DD has Cystic Fibrosis and a blockage can occur very quickly, can be very painful and life threatening.  An ambulance was provided by Disney, along with transportation for DiznyDi back and forth each day.
> 
> DD was admitted under supervision of the surgical team with anticipation of surgery (which really is a last resort for CFers).  The hospital was able to relieve her blockage without the anticipated surgery.  She was released Wednesday evening, about the time of their original flight departure to come home.
> 
> 
> In working with Southwest airlines on Monday, and not knowing how long her hospital stay would be, the most appropriate and next available direct flight to get all home was not until Sunday, 7-26-15.  Southwest made all of the flight changes with no additional charges.
> 
> 
> The Resort staff was able to accommodate DiznyDi and DD by extending the room until Sunday morning at a reduced price (no point left! Cash only!).  Disney has really helped in this situation, and we really appreciate making a stressful situation easier.
> 
> 
> DD is feeling so much better today, so with that they decided to take an easy walk over to the Magic Kingdom to enjoy the atmosphere it offers.  As it turns out, DiznyDi and DD will have had three days to enjoy the magic instead of two; hard way to pay the price, but magical none the less!



Dad I'm so sorry to hear that but very glad it didn't end in surgery for DD.  I'm not surprised that SW helped out with no fees.  That's why they're my airline of choose anytime it's a city they fly to.  Very happy to hear Disney stepped up as well.  Keeping you all in my prayers.     

Kathy - I'll definitely let you know how the river cruise is.   I'm really excited about it.  I've been very impressed with AMA since I learned of them at training 3 years ago.  If you're on FB feel free to friend me.  I'll be sharing lots of pics as we go along.  I'm on Instagram too (travelwithjulie).


----------



## twinklebug

Dizny Dad said:


> So DiznyDi and DD arrived on Sunday 7/19/15 and checked into BLT; it is the first time DiznyDi has taken the opportunity to try BLT.  Monday morning DD was taken to Celebration Hospital with an apparent bowel blockage.    DD has Cystic Fibrosis and a blockage can occur very quickly, can be very painful and life threatening.  An ambulance was provided by Disney, along with transportation for DiznyDi back and forth each day.
> 
> DD was admitted under supervision of the surgical team with anticipation of surgery (which really is a last resort for CFers).  The hospital was able to relieve her blockage without the anticipated surgery.  She was released Wednesday evening, about the time of their original flight departure to come home.
> 
> 
> In working with Southwest airlines on Monday, and not knowing how long her hospital stay would be, the most appropriate and next available direct flight to get all home was not until Sunday, 7-26-15.  Southwest made all of the flight changes with no additional charges.
> 
> 
> The Resort staff was able to accommodate DiznyDi and DD by extending the room until Sunday morning at a reduced price (no point left! Cash only!).  Disney has really helped in this situation, and we really appreciate making a stressful situation easier.
> 
> 
> DD is feeling so much better today, so with that they decided to take an easy walk over to the Magic Kingdom to enjoy the atmosphere it offers.  As it turns out, DiznyDi and DD will have had three days to enjoy the magic instead of two; hard way to pay the price, but magical none the less!



Any visit to the ER is usually a painful & scary one even when one has gone through similar visits before.  Glad it went as smoothly as could be expected, Di will update I'm sure. Disney magic wise: To not loose the room was a bonus, but I think their help with the transportation not just getting your daughter to the hospital, but for Di every day following was Disney magic at its best. 

Sounds like today is a great day for them to quietly enjoy the Main street shops. I'm in love with watching the glass blowing, There is a relatively new woman working there at the start of the month, she was just learning to make vases and was very interesting to watch, not knowing if the result would be what she was aiming for. I think your daughter needs a custom made glass ornament swirled in the colors of her choice.


----------



## Granny

DDad...very sorry to hear about your daughter's situation, but glad that it wasn't as bad as you indicate it could have been.  Prayers for all of you for a quick recovery and ongoing better health.


----------



## wildernessDad

Dizny Dad said:


> So DiznyDi and DD arrived on Sunday 7/19/15 and checked into BLT; it is the first time DiznyDi has taken the opportunity to try BLT.  Monday morning DD was taken to Celebration Hospital with an apparent bowel blockage.    DD has Cystic Fibrosis and a blockage can occur very quickly, can be very painful and life threatening.  An ambulance was provided by Disney, along with transportation for DiznyDi back and forth each day.
> 
> DD was admitted under supervision of the surgical team with anticipation of surgery (which really is a last resort for CFers).  The hospital was able to relieve her blockage without the anticipated surgery.  She was released Wednesday evening, about the time of their original flight departure to come home.
> 
> 
> In working with Southwest airlines on Monday, and not knowing how long her hospital stay would be, the most appropriate and next available direct flight to get all home was not until Sunday, 7-26-15.  Southwest made all of the flight changes with no additional charges.
> 
> 
> The Resort staff was able to accommodate DiznyDi and DD by extending the room until Sunday morning at a reduced price (no point left! Cash only!).  Disney has really helped in this situation, and we really appreciate making a stressful situation easier.
> 
> 
> DD is feeling so much better today, so with that they decided to take an easy walk over to the Magic Kingdom to enjoy the atmosphere it offers.  As it turns out, DiznyDi and DD will have had three days to enjoy the magic instead of two; hard way to pay the price, but magical none the less!



Wow and yikes!  I am very glad that things are working out okay!


----------



## wildernessDad

We got the call about our December trip as well.  Got fast passes out of it.  We're not going to move.  We are hanging in there.


----------



## Kathymford

@Dizny Dad Very scary, but insightful story. So glad to hear that everyone will be ok. Lots of pixie dust headed to all!

I'm curious those that are getting calls to move their December trips, how late into December are you? We come out 1/4 so I wonder if I will get a call ...


----------



## circhead

Dizny Dad - glad it worked out.  Disney seems to be at it's finest in situations like these.  So glad that DizzyDi and your DD got to have a trip after the fact.


----------



## horselover

Kathymford said:


> I'm curious those that are getting calls to move their December trips, how late into December are you? We come out 1/4 so I wonder if I will get a call ...




I would like to know this too.  I know someone from another board that received a call about her Christmas stay yesterday.  We're staying 21-29.  I'm getting really anxious about it now because I leave on Sun. for 12 days.  If the calls aren't coming directly from DVC then I have no idea who I could even reach out to at this point.  :(


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

horselover said:


> I would like to know this too.  I know someone from another board that received a call about her Christmas stay yesterday.  We're staying 21-29.  I'm getting really anxious about it now because I leave on Sun. for 12 days.  If the calls aren't coming directly from DVC then I have no idea who I could even reach out to at this point.  :(


 
I mentioned it in a previous post, but you sould contact MS and explain your conerns to them and they will consult a supervisor to provide any options.  Or just ask to talk with a Supervisor yourself.  FWIW, I have done this with two February 2016 reservations already.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> I would like to know this too.  I know someone from another board that received a call about her Christmas stay yesterday.  We're staying 21-29.  I'm getting really anxious about it now because I leave on Sun. for 12 days.  If the calls aren't coming directly from DVC then I have no idea who I could even reach out to at this point.  :(



I'm going to have to find somebody to talk to about this again so and if I learn where to call I'll let you know Julie.  When I spoke to them the young man said he would take a look for options for me and wondered if I'd be around later that day for him to call back.  It's been a week and so far no call.  Early in the conversation he said he'd give me a number to call if I had any questions but then never did that once he said he'd call back.


----------



## horselover

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> I mentioned it in a previous post, but you sould contact MS and explain your conerns to them and they will consult a supervisor to provide any options.  Or just ask to talk with a Supervisor yourself.  FWIW, I have done this with two February 2016 reservations already.



I did call MS.  I don't have a resolution now but hopefully I'll be speaking with someone tomorrow.

Kathy I sent you a PM.


----------



## Corinne

Wow, DDad, that must have been so scary.  I'm happy to hear your daughter is ok and didn't need surgery! Hugs and prayers for you all!


----------



## twokats

DDad, give DDi and DD our best.  Glad everything turned out.


----------



## sleepydog25

Add my online hugs and best wishes for Di and DD.  So very glad to hear the Mouse came through for you (and Southwest).  I also hope they're able to enjoy BLT for the remainder of their stay.  We've stayed there twice and thoroughly enjoyed it.  It doesn't have the appeal of the Lodge (which you can see from the TOWL) but is very convenient in many ways.  We'll be home in Feb, so *Luv* may have to make a call.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Thanks to all for your kind comments, concerns, and prayers. 

This is not an unusual event in DD’s life.  As with each of us, we learn to handle the twists of our lives with ease that may cause others stress; we all have something to deal with.  It is a forum such as this that we can share those twists with others that can relate – it is the magic we have created for each other.

Diznydi and DD spent yesterday taking the MK resort lap to all of the wonderful lobby shopping adventures.  They had a good day, low key, easy going, and of course, shopping the issues away!  All is good.

BTW, we have not received a phone call yet for our December trip (Dec 12-19) concerning our stay at The Lodge.


----------



## ottawagreg

Dizny Dad said:


> Thanks to all for your kind comments, concerns, and prayers.
> 
> This is not an unusual event in DD’s life.  As with each of us, we learn to handle the twists of our lives with ease that may cause others stress; we all have something to deal with.  It is a forum such as this that we can share those twists with others that can relate – it is the magic we have created for each other.
> 
> Diznydi and DD spent yesterday taking the MK resort lap to all of the wonderful lobby shopping adventures.  They had a good day, low key, easy going, and of course, shopping the issues away!  All is good.
> 
> BTW, we have not received a phone call yet for our December trip (Dec 12-19) concerning our stay at The Lodge.




DDad,

I have been away from groupies for few days now.  I too am sorry to learn about your family's trouble.  I sounds like they can face adversity without becoming overwhelmed.  I have been past that hospital many times on my way to Celebration Golf Club.  It looks like a very good facility.  It sounds like they were in capable hands in time of emergency.  Which is good to know if I ever choke on one of those turkey legs.

I received a call on Wednesday about 2:00 pm.  I was driving and talking to a client when it came in, so I did not attempt to answer it.  No message in voice mail.  I tried to call back a few times.  Once it said it was not a working number and another was a busy tone.  The number on caller ID is 407.560.7315.  So I guess I'm outta luck.  Maybe when I get to the World they will redirect me to Art of Animation room with a single bed and a cot for my DD.  That is a negative attitude.  I'm probably going to be relocated to the seventh floor in the big Lodge building.  So I go that going for me!

More good news...... it is Friday!


----------



## Granny

ottawagreg said:


> I received a call on Wednesday about 2:00 pm.  I was driving and talking to a client when it came in, so I did not attempt to answer it.  No message in voice mail.  I tried to call back a few times.  Once it said it was not a working number and another was a busy tone.  The number on caller ID is 407.560.7315.  So I guess I'm outta luck.  Maybe when I get to the World they will redirect me to Art of Animation room with a single bed and a cot for my DD.  That is a negative attitude.  I'm probably going to be relocated to the seventh floor in the big Lodge building.  So I go that going for me!



I would call Member Services and tell them you received a call and no message.  My guess is that they can direct you to the person to talk to.   It sounds like they are legitimately trying to make people happy with this, and you will want to go ahead and ask for those fast passes or other compensations that others have reported getting if they move you.  Personally, I'd stay in the Lodge in a heart beat versus almost any other option.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DDad let me add my best wishes for your daughter.  Even though you mention it's not an unusual event it still must be quite scary and even more difficult to have happen away from home!  I'm glad she's feeling better and that it worked out for her and Di to still get to enjoy some Disney time.


----------



## horselover

Well our Dec. stay is resolved.  I'm not happy about the resolution but there really wasn't much that would have made me happy except no construction at all!  We've been moved to BCV.  I asked for extra FPs & was denied which I won't lie really annoyed me.  Those FPs don't cost Disney anything.  It was the least they could have done especially considering BC is also under refurbishment.

As the saying goes it is what it is whether I'm happy about it or not.  On a positive note my work week ending on an awesome note & I'm going to Europe on Sunday!  It's all good.

Have a great couple of weeks groupie friends.  I'll check in when I get back.


----------



## circhead

horselover have a great trip it sounds awesone.

On a different note I must be the only person trying to get back into the lodge.  If you remember I got scared off early on and switched to AKL Jambo, but was busily haunting the member website trying to get back my original reservation - I now have a split stay 3 at VWL 3 at AKL.  Arrive the 27th leave the 2nd - not too bad.

I was also able to make my February reservation for VWL - so I'm happy to report I'll get to be there twice more before anything too big happens.    Just hoping the quiet pool is open for February.


----------



## Kathymford

It seems like people who opt to stay at the lodge are the ones that are getting offers of extra FP, memory maker and I just read one that someone got parkhoppers! I would definitely take some noise to get my park tickets paid for, but I am a dreamer!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday DaveH!!!*


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday DaveH!!

Hope it is great.


----------



## ottawagreg

Kathymford said:


> It seems like people who opt to stay at the lodge are the ones that are getting offers of extra FP, memory maker and I just read one that someone got parkhoppers! I would definitely take some noise to get my park tickets paid for, but I am a dreamer!!



We made the phone call today. Direct dial is 407.827.2595. That is Disney Parks me thinks. I asked for relocation choices. We are in studio at VWL starting 12/22, nine nights. Our choices were studio at SSR or AKV.  We chose to stay put at VWL. We are holding annual passes so it came down to FPs. They offered two per person per day.  I said how about three. They said otay. We are going to have 3 peeps with 3 FPs for nine, times nine nights or 81 unrestricted FPs. Twenty-seven on each magic band.  So we got that going for us, which is nice.


----------



## wildernessDad

horselover said:


> I would like to know this too.  I know someone from another board that received a call about her Christmas stay yesterday.  We're staying 21-29.  I'm getting really anxious about it now because I leave on Sun. for 12 days.  If the calls aren't coming directly from DVC then I have no idea who I could even reach out to at this point.  :(



The person who called us stated that they represented Wilderness Lodge, not DVC.


----------



## oldkeysara

*Hi! I am looking for some advice.   We will be staying at the VWL in 9 days!  Luckily, we arrive on one of the Beach Bash nights.   We land at 8:30pm and are renting a car.   We would prefer to go to the villas before the beach bash.  Do we check in at the main lodge or villas?  And, would checking in and trying to get over to Typhoon Lagoon take too long?  Should we just go straight to the event from the airport ?  TIA!!  *


----------



## sleepydog25

Welcome, *oldkeysara*!  Congrats on being there for a Beach Bash night.  As I understand, they run until 12:30 a.m.  If you land at 8:30, I'd guess by the time you secure your luggage, rent your car, and then hit the road, I'd guess your earliest arrival time to the Lodge would be around 9:30-9:45 and that's if you don't spend a long time waiting on luggage.  Figure 30 minutes to check in, get your luggage to the room and change, then you have to drive to Typhoon Lagoon--another 15 minutes, then park, and walk into TL.  I think the earliest you would make TL is between 10:30 and 10:45, likely more like 11 p.m. or later.  (Others might disagree with my timing, however.)  So, the choice becomes, do you want have a small carry-on in which to keep your suits and go straight to TL to enjoy roughly an hour more of the fun, or do you want to get settled and still enjoy a good hour and a half of the fun at TL?  As for checking in, you do it at the main Lodge--the Villas do not have a check-in desk.  Just pull up to the main entrance under the massive awning, and you can park there while you check in.  Have a great trip!


----------



## ottawagreg

oldkeysara said:


> *Hi! I am looking for some advice.   We will be staying at the VWL in 9 days!  Luckily, we arrive on one of the Beach Bash nights.   We land at 8:30pm and are renting a car.   We would prefer to go to the villas before the beach bash.  Do we check in at the main lodge or villas?  And, would checking in and trying to get over to Typhoon Lagoon take too long?  Should we just go straight to the event from the airport ?  TIA!!  *




I agree with Sleepy.  You would be doing good to get to TL by 9:30.  Ten o'clock is more likely I would say.  Are you loaded up on My Dis. Experience?  We were able to do the electronic check-in.  Texting/email thing, they tell you which room to go to.  If you magic bands have all the info loaded you simply walk to the room and touch it to the mickey head on door handle and your in.  If not you would have to go to the main Lobby and check in.  Which is not a bad thing, it part of the beauty of staying at the Lodge.  Good luck.


----------



## oldkeysara

*Thank you Sleepy and Ottawagreg for your quick reponses!  We are very much looking forward to our first visit to VWL!  This is a great group with a good deal of information.  Thanks again!  *


----------



## jimmytammy

WifI very weak so just a quick hello from England!!   So far we have been to Thetford Stonehenge cheddar gorge and bath to see Roman baths. Headed back for walking tour of bath today.  A castle tomorrow otw to London for four days before return to Thetford. Then cliffs of dover next week.  Lots of fun and enjoy g scenery and history.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> WifI very weak so just a quick hello from England!!   So far we have been to Thetford Stonehenge cheddar gorge and bath to see Roman baths. Headed back for walking tour of bath today.  A castle tomorrow otw to London for four days before return to Thetford. Then cliffs of dover next week.  Lots of fun and enjoy g scenery and history.


Thanks for checking in and have fun!


----------



## sleepydog25

*HAPPY ANNIVERSARY, rfassett and Rebecca*!  Yep, it's a day early, but I'm channeling my inner *jimmytammy* seeing as he's all the way over in the UK!  Anyway, I hope you have a super day tomorrow!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

So, I left this morning with DiznyDi fast asleep after getting her home at 10:45 Pm last night.  She and DD had quite an adventure, but having them home safe is the real magic.  As I tip toed out of the room this morning, I'm not sure, but I may have heard a small voice whisper . . . . 92 sleeps. . . . .

Jimmy & Tammy - glad to hear of your adventures; remember, while in London, don't stand on the left on the escalator in Harrods'!


----------



## DisMom829

Is there an Animal Kingdom Lodge and Villas thread?  I can't seem to find one?  We ended up booking there for our November trip and I need to start gathering resort information.  It's hard to search on my tiny screen on my phone during conference calls.


----------



## Granny

DisMom829 said:


> Is there an Animal Kingdom Lodge and Villas thread?  I can't seem to find one?  We ended up booking there for our November trip and I need to start gathering resort information.  It's hard to search on my tiny screen on my phone during conference calls.



Here you go...it's not quite as active as our little thread here.  

http://disboards.com/threads/the-official-akv-owners-and-lovers-thread-come-and-chat.1815576/


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Lots of fun and enjoy g scenery and history.



Jimmy...thanks for checking in and letting us know that you're having a great time!  I knew you'd love the history side of the trip...tons more history there than our little newborn USA has.  

Just a tip...you may want to stay away from British history in the late 1700's.  Seems to be a bit of a touchy subject there!   

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Kathymford

So, for anyone that was wondering, I got the call about moving for our January trip this weekend.


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> Here you go...it's not quite as active as our little thread here.
> 
> http://disboards.com/threads/the-official-akv-owners-and-lovers-thread-come-and-chat.1815576/



I look at that thread as being the library and research center, this thread is the back porch, complete with rocking chairs and a fire pit to chat around, 

... and Mickey Moose


----------



## DisMom829

Granny said:


> Here you go...it's not quite as active as our little thread here.
> 
> http://disboards.com/threads/the-official-akv-owners-and-lovers-thread-come-and-chat.1815576/


 
Thank you Granny!    We tried to book at VWL for our trip, but ended up wait listing.


----------



## cmdg

Hi there! We are planning a trip next July and worried about all the construction. Anyone know if some of the villas facing the villa pool side will be closed? I can't imagine anyone would want to stay there will all the potential noise and dust. Thanks!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey all!  Signal OK right now,so had chance to scroll through past posts.  Dizny Dad and Di, hugs and prayers to you folks and your DD.  So sorry yall had to deal with this but glad she is on the mend. 
Dad thanks for advise  about but T says we won't b visiting Harrods as they would see us and lock doors 
Granny thanks for the advice.  The problem is I can't understand them they can't understand me so I can say what I want about us whooping em back in the day and they just smile.  I was told the other day at a pub that I reminded the lady of Forrest Gump the,way I talked  I guess I left a lasting impression when I told her the box of chocolates story


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Anniversary rfassett & Rebecca!!!*


----------



## luvvwl

cmdg said:


> Hi there! We are planning a trip next July and worried about all the construction. Anyone know if some of the villas facing the villa pool side will be closed? I can't imagine anyone would want to stay there will all the potential noise and dust. Thanks!


Welcome, *cmdg*!  This is *Sleepydog *using *luv's *new laptop so bear with me as I learn to type all over again.  All the information now beyond the released plans is pure speculation.  However, my guess is the villas facing the pool will not be closed nor certainly those away from the main "action."  The pool work is supposed to be done within a few months, and even if it isn't (which I figure), I doubt they'd close rooms anyway since a) only a handful of rooms actually look out to the Hidden Springs pool and b) the work won't affect the rooms other than noise which will likely kick in after most folks are awake.  I'm not aware of them closing any rooms during the refurb of the main pool.  We generally tend to be in the parks early, so construction noise won't affect us too much.  We'll be there in Feb and don't plan to move. Whether you move is up to you and the availability elsewhere, but I wouldn't discount the Lodge/Villas too quickly.  The primary magic of the lobby, the theming in the main lodge, the restaurants, the boat to MK, and other things will still be there.  Either way, enjoy your stay!


----------



## cmdg

luvvwl said:


> Welcome, *cmdg*!  This is *Sleepydog *using *luv's *new laptop so bear with me as I learn to type all over again.  All the information now beyond the released plans is pure speculation.  However, my guess is the villas facing the pool will not be closed nor certainly those away from the main "action."  The pool work is supposed to be done within a few months, and even if it isn't (which I figure), I doubt they'd close rooms anyway since a) only a handful of rooms actually look out to the Hidden Springs pool and b) the work won't affect the rooms other than noise which will likely kick in after most folks are awake.  I'm not aware of them closing any rooms during the refurb of the main pool.  We generally tend to be in the parks early, so construction noise won't affect us too much.  We'll be there in Feb and don't plan to move. Whether you move is up to you and the availability elsewhere, but I wouldn't discount the Lodge/Villas too quickly.  The primary magic of the lobby, the theming in the main lodge, the restaurants, the boat to MK, and other things will still be there.  Either way, enjoy your stay!



I totally agree! We LOVE the lobby, and my son loved the train theme in the villa lobby - he even calls WL the train hotel  Looks like the 1br may be a good choice for us after all then! We will definitely need to come back for midday naps, but will request a room on the opposite side of the construction.


----------



## Lakegirl

So we are past the 31 day point so my plans are final.  We were able to get our first two nights at the lodge.  I am so happy to be able to have our first stayasDVC members at the lodge-- even though it's only two four six nights I'm excited.  The other 4 will be at BLT.  Finally feels real!!


----------



## TLPL

Can someone clarify how many people can stay in one 2-bedroom villa? We have 5 adults and 4 kids (10, 5, 3 and 3). Thanks.


----------



## cmdg

TLPL said:


> Can someone clarify how many people can stay in one 2-bedroom villa? We have 5 adults and 4 kids (10, 5, 3 and 3). Thanks.



 A total of 9. There is a ton of info on the WL board:
http://www.disboards.com/threads/di...nformation-thread-2015.3372315/#post-52944369


----------



## sleepydog25

Lakegirl said:


> So we are past the 31 day point so my plans are final.  We were able to get our first two nights at the lodge.  I am so happy to be able to have our first stayasDVC members at the lodge-- even though it's only two four six nights I'm excited.  The other 4 will be at BLT.  Finally feels real!!


Congrats!  Walking into the Lobby as DVC members has special feel to it. . .at least to us. Two nights there is better than no nights there.  We've enjoyed our stays at BLT, as well.  Love the access to MK, TOWL, and the monorail.  Both times we've had a room overlooking the lake, and being able to watch EWP from the balcony was very enjoyable.  Have a great vacation!


----------



## DiznyDi

OK Groupies, we're back.... and I really feel 'out of the loop'.

Many thanks for your concerns, prayers and kind words during our recent personal little crisis while in WDW.  DDad has given you most of the info.  Disney extended every courtesy to us that they could - which I will be forever grateful.  We were assigned a handicapped room.  We didn't need a handicapped room but, oh well.  This room turned out to be a Godsend for us!  As the pain increased, our daughter's only comfort came from sitting on the seat in the oversized roll-in shower with the water blasting her as hot as she could stand it.  I worked with 3 different managers as our situation progressed into an emergency and we needed to extend our stay.  The night mgr opened the Fantasia Market for me at about 3 AM to see if there was anything available for us.  When there was not, she put me in a taxi that took me to a 24-hour Walgreen.  The driver was given instruction to wait and bring me back - all at cost to Disney.  In addition to  providing daily transportation to and from the hospital, Disney had a gift delivered to our room.  Unnecessary, certainly.  They just wanted to add a little bit of magic to an unfortunate turn of events.

I booked a lakeview room so we could be on a higher floor.  Our room was 8014 - 10th floor.....and we had a perfect view of the Magic Kingdom looking left.  Looking right was the lake.  We were able to watch the fireworks from the balcony every night.  While we had expected to visit the TOWL at least once, with the location of our room and the perfect view of the fireworks we simply stayed in the room.

While BLT is no Lodge, we really enjoyed our stay.  We liked walking to the Magic Kingdom and having monorail access.  Neither of us are huge eaters and after DDaughters experience she really wasn't eating much.  We found the quick service to have enough variety that we ate most meals there.  The variety of soup offered was exceptional.  Only one offering per night, but we did not experience the same soup twice during our stay.

Should we have another shorter stay I wouldn't hesitate to book BLT.  Longer stays, my heart is still at the Lodge.


----------



## DiznyDi

I've not read all of the discussion related to the construction and relocation of guests so am somewhat confused by what is happening.  

We are at the Lodge Oct 12-16 (2-bdrm).  We have received a letter stating the construction and noise will be kept between the hours of 9 AM and 6 PM.

We return to the Lodge Dec 12-19 (1-bdrm).  At this time we have received no letter and no phone call.  Are we required to make alternate arrangements?  If we receive no call, is it safe to assume we'll have a room in the Villas?  Any suggestions on how we should proceed?


----------



## twinklebug

DiznyDi said:


> I've not read all of the discussion related to the construction and relocation of guests so am somewhat confused by what is happening.
> 
> We are at the Lodge Oct 12-16 (2-bdrm).  We have received a letter stating the construction and noise will be kept between the hours of 9 AM and 6 PM.
> 
> We return to the Lodge Dec 12-19 (1-bdrm).  At this time we have received no letter and no phone call.  Are we required to make alternate arrangements?  If we receive no call, is it safe to assume we'll have a room in the Villas?  Any suggestions on how we should proceed?



I'm very grateful you were at Disney when this happened. Anywhere else and the dice would have been rolled differently.  Disney wins in the people category every time. 

It sounds to me like Disney is not forcing folks to move, but trying to preempt complaints by reaching out to those booked there to discuss other options. If you want to stay, and I would, they will allow you to.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

DiznyDi said:


> I've not read all of the discussion related to the construction and relocation of guests so am somewhat confused by what is happening.
> 
> We are at the Lodge Oct 12-16 (2-bdrm).  We have received a letter stating the construction and noise will be kept between the hours of 9 AM and 6 PM.
> 
> We return to the Lodge Dec 12-19 (1-bdrm).  At this time we have received no letter and no phone call.  Are we required to make alternate arrangements?  If we receive no call, is it safe to assume we'll have a room in the Villas?  Any suggestions on how we should proceed?


 
Glad you could make the most of your trip DiznyDi and both you and DD are back safe and sound!  Technically your October trip is prior to the Oct. 26 "start date", so you won't have many options with that reservation although you could certainly discuss them with MS.  As for your Dec trip, you are not required to make alternate arrangements.  If you are concerned, I would proactively call MS and ask for a Supervisor and discuss your options.  You could stay put if you'd like as many have (including me).  If there is availability elsewhere and that is something you'd like to consider then they can do that to.  If the alternate accomodations cost more points, they have been "gifting" the additional points so it won't cost you anything additional.  Also, if you'd like to stay put, they have been offering some compensation for any inconvenience you may sustain, some of which included fast passes, memory maker, water park tickts, park hoppers, or room folio credit.  Personally, I have a Thanksgiving trip and two February 2016 trips for family members that I have discussed with MS and been very happy with the resolutions and all of us are looking forward to being at the lodge.


----------



## wildernessDad

I need a WL fix.  Nuff said, except that I hope that all of my fellow groupies are healthy, wealthy and wise.


----------



## Dean Marino

luvvwl said:


> ....  We'll be there in Feb and don't plan to move. Whether you move is up to you and the availability elsewhere, but I wouldn't discount the Lodge/Villas too quickly.  The primary magic of the lobby, the theming in the main lodge, the restaurants, the boat to MK, and other things will still be there.  Either way, enjoy your stay!



Here Here .  Sandy and I are booked 11-2015, AND 4-2016.  As soon as our 11 month window opens up for 11-2016?  We're booking.  On a side note - tomorrow, our PRIMARY home gets a new replacement skylight.  There will be noise.  The cats will be upset.  The reality of keeping one's home up .  Construction at the Lodge?  To us, it's the same thing .  We are sticking .


----------



## circhead

Hi all hope everyone is doig well.

Was able to get a split stay for Christmas 3 days VWL 3 days AKL so happy my first response was able to be undone, partly.

Never changed February so I'll be there president's week also.  Can't wait.



wildernessDad said:


> I need a WL fix.  Nuff said, except that I hope that all of my fellow groupies are healthy, wealthy and wise.



I can fortunately say I've got 2 of 3 of these.


----------



## sleepydog25

circhead said:


> Hi all hope everyone is doig well.
> 
> Was able to get a split stay for Christmas 3 days VWL 3 days AKL so happy my first response was able to be undone, partly.
> 
> Never changed February so I'll be there president's week also.  Can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> I can fortunately say I've got 2 of 3 of these.


You'll enjoy both as WL has the best lobby and I rank AKL as the third best  (GF comes in at #2).  While I am not thrilled with the construction idea in the least, I don't think the bother will be too much except as slight eyesore for a couple of years much like Poly has been.


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Morning Groupies!
Many thanks for the clarification of construction and options.  At least now I have some information if/when a call is received.  

Welcome *TLPL *and *cmdg  *Always a pleasure to have new groupies join our little corner of the Dis.

JT hope you and the family and enjoying your European adventure.  While I have never been to England, DDad has.  We have visited Germany and surrounding areas on numerous occasions.  I am in awe of the history represented.  We particularly enjoyed visiting the churches/cathedrals and the spectacular castles of 'mad' King Ludwig.  

If any of you follow Julie on FB, after a missed flight and a re-booking on a different airline, her luggage didn't make it.  After several days her luggage did indeed turn up, but what a hassle!  Julie, I hope you're enjoying your holiday adventure!  I'm looking forward to your report and your pictures too.

circhead, glad you were able to resurrect a few days at the Lodge!  Now you can put your mind at ease and plan your trip accordingly.  Great news!

Enjoy your day!


----------



## anmay27

Lakegirl said:


> So we are past the 31 day point so my plans are final.  We were able to get our first two nights at the lodge.  I am so happy to be able to have our first stayasDVC members at the lodge-- even though it's only two four six nights I'm excited.  The other 4 will be at BLT.  Finally feels real!!



Congrats Lakegirl!  I can't wait to see pics of your trip.  I actually changed my entire trip to BCV with the construction looming.


----------



## pmaurer74

Hello,

I signed a contract for VWL after 5 years of thinking about it. I should have points right around the 7 months mark before our June trip. We have a family trip planned for Dec. 2016. If I reserve a 2 bedroom in January for next December and it is unknown who is going, would you suggest I get a 2 bedroom lock off? Are you able to alter the reservation later and just have the 1 bedroom or the studio? If so, how close to the reservation can you make these changes? We have December u/y. Thanks I am VERY new to this... 24 hours in fact!


----------



## Kathymford

Hi everyone! Well, when we got the call we decided to stay at our lodge and was very happy to get 6 days of parkhopper. I even received the confirmation email yesterday and added them to my MDE. I still kind of can't believe how easily they offered it. I can't imagine we will regret the decision to stay. Some people are reporting that GS is telling people they are closing the pool side of the villas. I'm not sure I believe that, but who knows!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happy Birthday BWV Dreamin!!!
Have a wonderful day!!!​


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

pmaurer74 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I signed a contract for VWL after 5 years of thinking about it. I should have points right around the 7 months mark before our June trip. We have a family trip planned for Dec. 2016. If I reserve a 2 bedroom in January for next December and it is unknown who is going, would you suggest I get a 2 bedroom lock off? Are you able to alter the reservation later and just have the 1 bedroom or the studio? If so, how close to the reservation can you make these changes? We have December u/y. Thanks I am VERY new to this... 24 hours in fact!



It's a complete cancel and rebook if you wish to change room sizes and no guarantee that the sections you free up would remain available.  The only safe way to be able to downsize from accommodations like a 2 BR is to book a 1 BR and studio separately.  It does require more points to have that flexibility though so you have to weigh that vs the likelihood you would only need the smaller villa.  And then the 1 BR and studio would most likely not be side by side although you might luck out with a room request of "traveling with xxxx".


----------



## Granny

pmaurer74 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I signed a contract for VWL after 5 years of thinking about it. I should have points right around the 7 months mark before our June trip. We have a family trip planned for Dec. 2016. If I reserve a 2 bedroom in January for next December and it is unknown who is going, would you suggest I get a 2 bedroom lock off? Are you able to alter the reservation later and just have the 1 bedroom or the studio? If so, how close to the reservation can you make these changes? We have December u/y. Thanks I am VERY new to this... 24 hours in fact!





  WELCOME to the Groupies thread, and WELCOME HOME!!!  

If you reserve a 2BR lock off, it doesn't necessarily guarantee that you will be able to drop the 1BR or studio portion and get it.  Once you decide to change, in Disney's system it basically cancels the reservation.  If things worked they way they should, the 1BR and/or studio would immediately be gobbled up by anyone on the waitlist for a reservation.  However, there are many reports that this does not typically happen.  So you can do as you suggest, then call as soon as you know the firm plans.

Honestly, DVC is not great for those unable to plan at least 7 months in advance.  I know when inviting others they just don't understand the need to commit but it is really important.  Otherwise, you need to be prepared to either keep a 2BR without the full list of people or else move to another resort if one is available.  December is the hardest month to get and waitlists are plentiful especially for VWL.

Add in to that the construction may or may not take some of the villas out of commission if they are close to the construction.

As for how long can you wait to try to change, it is possible that you might be able to work with them in the last few months leading up to your trip.  I am just stressing that you shouldn't count on it, since technically no part of your original reservation should be available when you cancel.  

It's one of the hard parts about this type of timeshare.  People hear that you have a timeshare and they think you have a specific villa available to you and it's not a big deal if they come or not.  Good luck to you in getting your guests lined up and comprehending that if they cancel on you it will cost you.


----------



## Granny

Kathy...just saw your response to the same question and I like your suggestion better!


----------



## Granny

_*  Happy Birthday BWV Dreamin !!! *_


----------



## Granny

Kathymford said:


> Hi everyone! Well, when we got the call we decided to stay at our lodge and was very happy to get 6 days of parkhopper. I even received the confirmation email yesterday and added them to my MDE. I still kind of can't believe how easily they offered it. I can't imagine we will regret the decision to stay. Some people are reporting that GS is telling people they are closing the pool side of the villas. I'm not sure I believe that, but who knows!



Does that mean you received 6 days of free admission?  That's an incredible compensation IMHO.  Way to go!


----------



## pmaurer74

Granny said:


> WELCOME to the Groupies thread, and WELCOME HOME!!!
> 
> If you reserve a 2BR lock off, it doesn't necessarily guarantee that you will be able to drop the 1BR or studio portion and get it.  Once you decide to change, in Disney's system it basically cancels the reservation.  If things worked they way they should, the 1BR and/or studio would immediately be gobbled up by anyone on the waitlist for a reservation.  However, there are many reports that this does not typically happen.  So you can do as you suggest, then call as soon as you know the firm plans.
> 
> Honestly, DVC is not great for those unable to plan at least 7 months in advance.  I know when inviting others they just don't understand the need to commit but it is really important.  Otherwise, you need to be prepared to either keep a 2BR without the full list of people or else move to another resort if one is available.  December is the hardest month to get and waitlists are plentiful especially for VWL.
> 
> Add in to that the construction may or may not take some of the villas out of commission if they are close to the construction.
> 
> As for how long can you wait to try to change, it is possible that you might be able to work with them in the last few months leading up to your trip.  I am just stressing that you shouldn't count on it, since technically no part of your original reservation should be available when you cancel.
> 
> It's one of the hard parts about this type of timeshare.  People hear that you have a timeshare and they think you have a specific villa available to you and it's not a big deal if they come or not.  Good luck to you in getting your guests lined up and comprehending that if they cancel on you it will cost you.



These are all good points. I wonder if getting separate units would be better especially since these particular family member cannot seem to plan one week out let alone months or even almost a year.


----------



## Granny

pmaurer74 said:


> These are all good points. I wonder if getting separate units would be better especially since these particular family member cannot seem to plan one week out let alone months or even almost a year.



I think that's an excellent idea.  Remember that if you want to cancel, you absolutely need to do it more than 30 days ahead or your points will be restricted and you could potentially lose them.  A lot of that depends on your Use Year.


----------



## sleepydog25

Welcome, *pmaurer* and our other new potential Groupies!  We hope you'll find us to be the friendliest bunch on the DIS (true even if self-proclaimed), and I offer my congrats for your recent purchase.  While there is no requirement to own points at VWL (or anywhere for that matter) to be a Groupie, certainly your new contract shows a love of the Lodge which is our only criteria.  We hope you and the others will frequent us often to let us get to know you (and vice versa).  Even if it's just the occasional drive-by "hi" or the like, that's fine, too.  I keep the Trip Calendar on page 1 while *jimmytammy *(currently in the U.K. on vacation) keeps birthdays and anniversaries.  If you're interested, just drop us a line.  *Granny* and *KAT* have given you great advice, so I won't add anything else; however, if you have questions, please feel free to ask.  Meanwhile, pull up a rocker, grab your favorite libation and a spittoon (optional), "set" a spell, and enjoy all the benefits of membership in the Groupies--downright friendly conversation to the point of being a family. 

Also, _* Happy Birthday BWV Dreamin !!! *_ !!!


----------



## Kathymford

Granny said:


> Does that mean you received 6 days of free admission?  That's an incredible compensation IMHO.  Way to go!



Yes!!! Thank you. I actually can't believe it. Ha.


----------



## pmaurer74

sleepydog25 said:


> Welcome, *pmaurer* and our other new potential Groupies!  We hope you'll find us to be the friendliest bunch on the DIS (true even if self-proclaimed), and I offer my congrats for your recent purchase.  While there is no requirement to own points at VWL (or anywhere for that matter) to be a Groupie, certainly your new contract shows a love of the Lodge which is our only criteria.  We hope you and the others will frequent us often to let us get to know you (and vice versa).  Even if it's just the occasional drive-by "hi" or the like, that's fine, too.  I keep the Trip Calendar on page 1 while *jimmytammy *(currently in the U.K. on vacation) keeps birthdays and anniversaries.  If you're interested, just drop us a line.  *Granny* and *KAT* have given you great advice, so I won't add anything else; however, if you have questions, please feel free to ask.  Meanwhile, pull up a rocker, grab your favorite libation and a spittoon (optional), "set" a spell, and enjoy all the benefits of membership in the Groupies--downright friendly conversation to the point of being a family.
> 
> Also, _* Happy Birthday BWV Dreamin !!! *_ !!!


Thank you for the wonderful welcome! I have been a lurker for years. How do I get a WLV image in my signature?


----------



## sleepydog25

pmaurer74 said:


> Thank you for the wonderful welcome! I have been a lurker for years. How do I get a WLV image in my signature?


Others more proficient than me can answer, but I think all I did was copy the image from someone's signature line and then put it on my own.  We do have instructions for grabbing a Moosie on Page 1, but to be honest, I don't know if it still works since the DIS upgrade several months back.  Maybe you can be a beta test for us.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

pmaurer74 said:


> Thank you for the wonderful welcome! I have been a lurker for years. How do I get a WLV image in my signature?





sleepydog25 said:


> Others more proficient than me can answer, but I think all I did was copy the image from someone's signature line and then put it on my own.  We do have instructions for grabbing a Moosie on Page 1, but to be honest, I don't know if it still works since the DIS upgrade several months back.  Maybe you can be a beta test for us.



Pretty certain it all still works the same.  

Just pick the picture you wish to have in your signature pmaurer and right click to get the image location......same as getting the groupie signature and just follow the rest of the instructions that are listed for that.

_ok - just looked at the instructions and see that sleepy listed the url for the groupie moose so I'll add this - once you right click on the image and copy the image location then follow the instructions of going to your user name on the right hand side of the page and selecting signature.  Then click on the little image icon (looks like a 2 mountains in a box) and then paste the image location info into the box that pops up.  Save it and preview your signature._


----------



## DiznyDi

Welcome pmaurer74!  Other groupies have given you excellent advice.  And Welcome Home!

Wishing BWVDreamin' a very Happy Birthday!

Kathymford,  Wonderful! So happy for you and your family!


----------



## pangyal

pmaurer74 said:


> Thank you for the wonderful welcome! I have been a lurker for years. How do I get a WLV image in my signature?


If the image upload gives you any trouble, I've had the most success using links from uploaded pictures on Photobucket.



sleepydog25 said:


> Others more proficient than me can answer, but I think all I did was copy the image from someone's signature line and then put it on my own.  We do have instructions for grabbing a Moosie on Page 1, but to be honest, I don't know if it still works since the DIS upgrade several months back.  Maybe you can be a beta test for us.


Hey, I should get a moosie for my signature as well, there is still some blank space there! Lol!

Could somebody please add me to the roll call for December 15-21... We've decided to stay put .


----------



## sleepydog25

pangyal said:


> If the image upload gives you any trouble, I've had the most success using links from uploaded pictures on Photobucket.
> 
> 
> Hey, I should get a moosie for my signature as well, there is still some blank space there! Lol!
> 
> *Could somebody please add me to the roll call for December 15-21*... We've decided to stay put .


You've been added!


----------



## twokats

_*Happy Birthday BWV Dreamin*_


----------



## Kathymford

I was able to add the groupie image as my avatar this morning with no problem. I missed him! yay!


----------



## ottawagreg

Fellow Groupies and others who might be lurking, I need some advice.  We are VWL hard core, through and through.  I convinced DW and DD to spend two nights in a 1BR at AKL (needed to use points or lose them).  Their opinion was "meh.  It is nice but is ain't the Lodge."  We have not stayed at any other DVC resort.

So now I am inside the 11 month window for our June trip.  Rooms are available now at VWL for next June.  Shocking, I know.  I am of the persuasion that this might the perfect reason (construction) to book at the Poly or GF.  Thus, this is my question...... if I wait until November to book for June, what is the likelihood that studio(s) will be available at either location?  If I wait until then and strike out, and then there are no rooms at VWL, well I will have a lot of splaining to do.  What are your thoughts?  Thanks for your input.

greg


----------



## Granny

ottawagreg said:


> So now I am inside the 11 month window for our June trip.  Rooms are available now at VWL for next June.  Shocking, I know.  I am of the persuasion that this might the perfect reason (construction) to book at the Poly or GF.  Thus, this is my question...... if I wait until November to book for June, what is the likelihood that studio(s) will be available at either location?  If I wait until then and strike out, and then there are no rooms at VWL, well I will have a lot of splaining to do.  What are your thoughts?  Thanks for your input.
> 
> greg



Greg...the play here is to book VWL for the trip right now.  Then at the 7 month window see what is available at Poly or GF and switch out (actually cancel and book) at that time.  That way you won't be left holding the bag, or backpedaling through an explanation while you look for somewhere to hide! 

For what it's worth, we have stayed at every WDW DVC resort except Poly and enjoyed each one on its own level.  If you go with an open mind you may be amazed at the treasures each one has to offer.  AKV is a good example of that with the unique dining (two words seldom used together at WDW) and theming.

I think VGF is challenging due to its size but I also think the high point structure there may lead to availability. It's worth a try, and if VWL is the fall back plan, that's not too bad either.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ottawagreg said:


> Fellow Groupies and others who might be lurking, I need some advice.  We are VWL hard core, through and through.  I convinced DW and DD to spend two nights in a 1BR at AKL (needed to use points or lose them).  Their opinion was "meh.  It is nice but is ain't the Lodge."  We have not stayed at any other DVC resort.
> 
> So now I am inside the 11 month window for our June trip.  Rooms are available now at VWL for next June.  Shocking, I know.  I am of the persuasion that this might the perfect reason (construction) to book at the Poly or GF.  Thus, this is my question...... if I wait until November to book for June, what is the likelihood that studio(s) will be available at either location?  If I wait until then and strike out, and then there are no rooms at VWL, well I will have a lot of splaining to do.  What are your thoughts?  Thanks for your input.
> 
> greg



Depending on how the sales at Poly are going I think it's very likely there will be availability there - even if they keep up a steady sales pace.  VGF is a lot little less likely but one never knows.  As Granny mentioned the key is to have your VWL room and then just move the reservation and that way you have nothing to talk about with the family on why there's no room.


----------



## Nanajo1

pmaurer74 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I signed a contract for VWL after 5 years of thinking about it. I should have points right around the 7 months mark before our June trip. We have a family trip planned for Dec. 2016. If I reserve a 2 bedroom in January for next December and it is unknown who is going, would you suggest I get a 2 bedroom lock off? Are you able to alter the reservation later and just have the 1 bedroom or the studio? If so, how close to the reservation can you make these changes? We have December u/y. Thanks I am VERY new to this... 24 hours in fact!



I believe to change a 2 BR dedicated to a 1 BR you would have to cancel the ressie and rebook within 31 days to have points returned to same UY. You may be able to cancel the studio portion from a lock off. I am sure some one chime in soon. 
Welcome Home!


----------



## sleepydog25

I'm with Granny and KAT regarding booking VWL first to have a place to stay, then seeing what is available at the 7 month point.  If nothing is available then, you can put in two waitlists and hope one of them comes through.  I've not stayed at all the resorts, but have done most, and I will add we've enjoyed our stay at each.  AKV is very reminiscent of the Lodge, not surprisingly given the same architect designed both, and both Sanna (Kidani) and Jiko (Jambo) are excellent restaurants.  Boma is fairly good, as well.  VGF has gotten tougher to snag at 7 months, but we did it and thoroughly enjoyed the experience (minus the inadequate storage)--on the monorail, close to Poly, and surrounded by good restaurants.  BLT is superb in its location and convenience, and while the modern feel isn't my cup o' tea, the proximity to MK and view of Wishes from a few different places makes it a good choice.  Neither BCV or BWV appeal to me on a theming or furnishings level (even updated, I doubt they will), but there's no denying the convenience of walking to Epcot or even DHS, and SAB (BCV) is one amazing pool.  All in all, if you have a place to lay your head at night and it belongs to DVC, chances are you'll find things to love.  Good luck!


----------



## ottawagreg

Thanks Granny, Kathy, and Sleepy.  I figured my best play was to go ahead and book at VWL.  However I thought that once you reserved at a resort the points were "spent".  I assumed you you could move dates around if one needed to, but it would be at the same resort.  So if I cancel, the points are restore to the contract and then make a new reservation at different local. Interesting.  Thanks for the advice.  We have never done anything but reserve and then fly.  My daughter does not to stay anywhere but the Lodge.  It is hard to argue for another resort, but I would like to try others.  We did not really like the split stay thing.  So it has always been the Lodge or bust.


----------



## wildernessDad

pmaurer74 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I signed a contract for VWL after 5 years of thinking about it. I should have points right around the 7 months mark before our June trip. We have a family trip planned for Dec. 2016. If I reserve a 2 bedroom in January for next December and it is unknown who is going, would you suggest I get a 2 bedroom lock off? Are you able to alter the reservation later and just have the 1 bedroom or the studio? If so, how close to the reservation can you make these changes? We have December u/y. Thanks I am VERY new to this... 24 hours in fact!



The only alterations you can make to your exiting reservation is adding a day onto the end and/or canceling a day at the beginning, if something is available that is.  But you cannot change it out to a 1 br or studio unless of course, those are available.  Those would be new reservations.  And for December, the studios go very fast, and the 2 br villas follow quickly.  You might have a bit of success on a 1 br, but if you wait too long, they will be gone too.  And by too long, maybe sometime into February to book.  Maybe.  They may go sooner.  My advice is to make your December reservation exactly at the 11-month point and do not give it up.  Remember that there will be construction going on at WL.


----------



## wildernessDad

ottawagreg said:


> Fellow Groupies and others who might be lurking, I need some advice.  We are VWL hard core, through and through.  I convinced DW and DD to spend two nights in a 1BR at AKL (needed to use points or lose them).  Their opinion was "meh.  It is nice but is ain't the Lodge."  We have not stayed at any other DVC resort.
> 
> So now I am inside the 11 month window for our June trip.  Rooms are available now at VWL for next June.  Shocking, I know.  I am of the persuasion that this might the perfect reason (construction) to book at the Poly or GF.  Thus, this is my question...... if I wait until November to book for June, what is the likelihood that studio(s) will be available at either location?  If I wait until then and strike out, and then there are no rooms at VWL, well I will have a lot of splaining to do.  What are your thoughts?  Thanks for your input.
> 
> greg


Tell them that AKL was designed by the same architect that designed WL, Peter Dominick.  He died of a heart attack during cross-country skiing.  He was a great American architect.  He also designed the Grand Californian Resort.

http://www.westword.com/news/architect-peter-dominick-dead-at-67-5855487


----------



## Granny

ottawagreg said:


> Thanks Granny, Kathy, and Sleepy.  I figured my best play was to go ahead and book at VWL.  However I thought that once you reserved at a resort the points were "spent".  I assumed you you could move dates around if one needed to, but it would be at the same resort.  So if I cancel, the points are restore to the contract and then make a new reservation at different local. Interesting.  Thanks for the advice.



Yes, the points go back to your contract and then you can make a new reservation at a different DVC resort.  Actually, it is exactly the same process if you are moving dates at the original resort.  Any change to the timing of a reservation is a cancellation and re-booking unless you are just adding a day or dropping one...for those changes you need to call MS to make sure an additional day is linked to your original reservation.  In full disclosure, there is still a very small chance that you can be left holding the bag.  A resort can show availability and when you cancel your first reservation (to get the points back) and then go to make your new reservation a few seconds later, there is the outside chance that someone else grabbed the new reservation in that time period.  It is very rare, but it can certainly happen so you need to move as quickly as possible when cancelling and rebooking.  



> We have never done anything but reserve and then fly.  My daughter does not to stay anywhere but the Lodge.  It is hard to argue for another resort, but I would like to try others.  We did not really like the split stay thing.  So it has always been the Lodge or bust.



I agree with the split stay avoidance in general.  But I would rather stay at my least favorite DVC resort than "bust" a trip to WDW.


----------



## Corinne

wildernessDad said:


> Tell them that AKL was designed by the same architect that designed WL, Peter Dominick.  He died of a heart attack during cross-country skiing.  He was a great American architect.  He also designed the Grand Californian Resort.
> 
> http://www.westword.com/news/architect-peter-dominick-dead-at-67-5855487


 While I actually was surprised at how much I enjoyed my two stays at the AKL, it's just not the WL.  Just sayin'


----------



## wildernessDad

CodeSpyder has asked me to do his bidding again.  His request is for Aulani Resort pictures, ones that you allow him to use in his apps.  This is not a plug for the apps, only a request for pictures.  Please email codespyder@webspydercode.com.  Thank you.


----------



## Dizny Dad

So the call came in . .whew . .a tense wait for DiznyDi.  For a couple of weeks . . did we miss the call? . . . .are they going to call? . . . . did they forget about us? . . . are we part of the group selected to not call? . . .and the speculation went on. So the call finally came.  We choose to stay at The Lodge (of course).  With 69 sleeps to go until the Oct. trip, DiznyDi can now sleep during those sleeps.  And if curious, nothing was offered out of the ordinary stuff that the thread has already mentioned.  But none the less we are staying   . . neither barricades, nor noise, nor a longer walk to the boat dock could detour us from our appointed villa; plus the Inglenook is a nice place for a rest at Christmas time.


----------



## Kathymford

@ottawagreg For what it's worth, Poly was available right at 7 months for marathon weekend (January), but booked up pretty quickly. I could have gotten it right at the opening bell.  I made the rookie mistake (still making those 5 years in!) of not booking WL at 11 months for W&D last year and at the 7 month mark almost had nowhere to stay. I HAD to get a 1 bd at OKW instead. Yikes. Nice stay, but a lot of points and space for just two adults.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ottawagreg said:


> Thanks Granny, Kathy, and Sleepy.  I figured my best play was to go ahead and book at VWL.  However I thought that once you reserved at a resort the points were "spent".  I assumed you you could move dates around if one needed to, but it would be at the same resort.  So if I cancel, the points are restore to the contract and then make a new reservation at different local. Interesting.  Thanks for the advice.  We have never done anything but reserve and then fly.  My daughter does not to stay anywhere but the Lodge.  It is hard to argue for another resort, but I would like to try others.  We did not really like the split stay thing.  So it has always been the Lodge or bust.



A point is never actually "spent" until you do the stay that it is reserving.  I don't know if this is the best analogy but when you make a reservation it's in the "reserved to be used" pool and then when you start your stay it's in the "used/being used" pool.  Cancellations never restrict points to a particular resort and even if you cancelled at 30 days or less and they went into holding you could still use them at any DVC resort with availability.  If you cancel more 31 days or more in advance then they are just put back into your contract as if you never did anything with them and then all you have to be concerned about is where you are in your banking window and if you can use them before the end of your UY or bank them if that's what you'd prefer.  Now if you book something other than a DVC resort there's a few other things to cancelling but if booking DVC only it's really very flexible IMO.


----------



## eliza61

Happy Tuesday Groupies.  ***sighs***  21 more days. finally got a break at work.  So I work for Dupont and DuPont is a very old company (they supplied the gun powder during the American revolution.  unfortunately they supplied it to both the colonist and the British.  talk about hedging your bets) , unfortunately lol we work in some of the original buildings and they are finally crumbling so not only have we had to do our daily work, we are trying to move.  
whether it's your home or your office moving is a pain.

We've got a two-fer for trivia.  actually three if you count the little american revolution bit. 

*Tuesday August 4th 1988, Mickey's Birthdayland opened.  Guests were able to tour the town of "Duckburg" (taken from the "Duck tales" TV show), where Mickey's house was located.  Much different from Mickey's house in the park today.  The town with a population of "bill'ions and still growing" was complete with pint-sized storefront facades, such as "Duckburg News", D. Duck's candy store and the "S.S. Donald Duck" *

*The water jets in Catastrophe Canyon in the Studio's Backlot Tour, shoot out enough water to fill ten Olympic-size swimming pools in just a few seconds. *


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> *The water jets in Catastrophe Canyon in the Studio's Backlot Tour, shoot out enough water to fill ten Olympic-size swimming pools in just a few seconds. *



Well, at least they used to.  With Disney closing Backlot Tour and American Idol, we find that there just isn't a lot to do at DHS anymore.  Still has some of the old stand-bys, but at that park it seems they have shut down more than they've added in the past couple of years.  That's not even including the space that used to house "Who Wants to be a Millionaire" that they've had "space under construction" for a few years now.  

Sorry to be bumming...it's just that with the big investments in MK and DAK it would be nice if they gave DHS some more attractions.

I do like the American Revolution trivia...didn't know DuPont was such a savvy supplier!


----------



## Kathymford

Granny said:


> Well, at least they used to.  With Disney closing Backlot Tour and American Idol, we find that there just isn't a lot to do at DHS anymore.  Still has some of the old stand-bys, but at that park it seems they have shut down more than they've added in the past couple of years.  That's not even including the space that used to house "Who Wants to be a Millionaire" that they've had "space under construction" for a few years now.
> 
> Sorry to be bumming...it's just that with the big investments in MK and DAK it would be nice if they gave DHS some more attractions.
> 
> I do like the American Revolution trivia...didn't know DuPont was such a savvy supplier!



I know they haven't _officially_ said anything, but I'm pretty sure all the current closures are for a major investment/expansion. Lots of rumors of exactly what that will be!! For us, DHS has always been a half day park (if that), so it will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## ottawagreg

KAT4DISNEY said:


> A point is never actually "spent" until you do the stay that it is reserving.  I don't know if this is the best analogy but when you make a reservation it's in the "reserved to be used" pool and then when you start your stay it's in the "used/being used" pool.



Thanks very much Kat, WildernessDad, Kathy M, and Granny.  I do appreciate all the good input.  On Sunday morning I tried to make my move.  I needed to bank points from this year into next year before I could pull the pin on the reservation.  I had loads of trouble doing the transaction on the DVC member site.  It kept crashing or timing out.  Later while I was in church I received email that said the transaction was confirmed.  Afterwards I was not able to even login to the site all afternoon.  Right before I went to bed I tried again and the web page loaded perfectly.  I made the ressie slick and clean.  It seems that there is always issues over there whenever I try to use the site.  I don't have a lot of experience with DVC Members as I typically pick my dates and reserve, then I am out of there.  I have never banked, borrowed or transferred points before.  So now I know.  Again thanks to everyone for your help.

BTW...it is really nice being at the Lodge.  I booked ten nights at VWL for fewer points then we could stay at Poly or GF for seven nights.  So seven nights at Grand Floridian (Red Roof Inn), or ten nights at VWL.  Hmmm... what would you do?  THE LODGE!!  We will just have to get thru next year as best we can with all the dust and plywood walls.  But if it is really bad this December I will try and see what is available.  The others are quite nice, that is for sure.


----------



## ottawagreg

eliza61 said:


> So I work for Dupont and DuPont is a very old company (they supplied the gun powder during the American revolution.  unfortunately they supplied it to both the colonist and the British.  talk about hedging your bets) , unfortunately lol we work in some of the original buildings and they are finally crumbling so not only have we had to do our daily work,




That is really cool.  The buildings are about 250 years old?  That is crazy, how is the air conditioning there?  Leave it to the french guy to play both ends of a war.  They could not decide whom to back in the civil war until that one was decided.  I think Sherman was marching to the sea when they finally showed up.  Well the good news is you will be in a brand new office.


----------



## npcougar

Well, some disappointing news today.  It had been two weeks since our call about the construction.  Neither the Disney nor the DVC showed any changes.  I called the 407 number today that we were given and they had no record of our change.  They had us down for some extra fast passes but no resort change.  I was told to contact member services.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Well, at least they used to.  With Disney closing Backlot Tour and American Idol, we find that there just isn't a lot to do at DHS anymore.  Still has some of the old stand-bys, but at that park it seems they have shut down more than they've added in the past couple of years.  That's not even including the space that used to house "Who Wants to be a Millionaire" that they've had "space under construction" for a few years now.
> 
> Sorry to be bumming...it's just that with the big investments in MK and DAK it would be nice if they gave DHS some more attractions.



Agreed Granny!  Seems like all the news from DHS is closing this and closing that.  Don't forget the Animation Academy that is now closed and the most recent rumors are that around the end of Sept Little Mermaid and One Man's Dream will close.  It absolutely has to be plans for a big re-design but some of these have been closed for many months or even a year and no ground broke and not even a firm announcement of what is to come.  I'm sure one of the announcements coming is that tickets are discounted 30% because 30% of the park is closed.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

npcougar said:


> Well, some disappointing news today.  It had been two weeks since our call about the construction.  Neither the Disney nor the DVC showed any changes.  I called the 407 number today that we were given and they had no record of our change.  They had us down for some extra fast passes but no resort change.  I was told to contact member services.



Ah, that's no good!  Hope you have some better luck with MS or you might try back with the 407 number and speak to someone else.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hello from England!  Just got back from Dover and boy we were we excited.  Not only did we see the cliffs and the castle but as a added bonus, the Disney Magic was pulled up to the dock!!  
We have had a great time now just chilling tomorrow then off to 2 more castles Thurs before capt d and me hit the air fri.


----------



## Corinne

I love DHS, always have, but there is very little to do there.  We always talk about the 'old days' and wish they would bring back Super Star Television  and the Foley studio demonstration with the original Chevy Chase / Martin Short film. They were both so much fun! Also really enjoyed Who wants to be a Millionaire.


----------



## Corinne

Jimmy, sounds like you're having a great trip!!!  Safe travels!


----------



## Lakegirl

Unfortunately DHS is turning into a 1/2 day park and with all the crowding at the other parks you would think they would put some money into it!!! We all know they are making enough money to put back into HS!!!


----------



## eliza61

ottawagreg said:


> That is really cool.  The buildings are about 250 years old?  That is crazy, how is the air conditioning there?  Leave it to the french guy to play both ends of a war.  They could not decide whom to back in the civil war until that one was decided.  I think Sherman was marching to the sea when they finally showed up.  Well the good news is you will be in a brand new office.



LOL, they aren't known for moving quickly are they?  actually the buildings are absolutely gorgeous and since many of them are on national registries they can't remodel them which means we had to move.  they sit on a large stream/waterfall.  you needed lots of water for gunpowder manufacturing.  ac is pretty much the stick in the window a/c units. 



Granny said:


> Well, at least they used to.  With Disney closing Backlot Tour and American Idol, we find that there just isn't a lot to do at DHS anymore.  Still has some of the old stand-bys, but at that park it seems they have shut down more than they've added in the past couple of years.  That's not even including the space that used to house "Who Wants to be a Millionaire" that they've had "space under construction" for a few years now.
> 
> Sorry to be bumming...it's just that with the big investments in MK and DAK it would be nice if they gave DHS some more attractions.
> 
> I do like the American Revolution trivia...didn't know DuPont was such a savvy supplier!



grrr Grany, this is one of my pet peeves.  HS has such potential.  they need to hurry up with Lucas land.  lol


----------



## Dizny Dad

Kathymford said:


> . . . . . For us, DHS has always been a half day park (if that), so it will be interesting to see what happens.



DiznyDi & I could not agree with you more!  After the first few visits, we boiled it down to what we thought was worth the effort, but it always ended up being an early afternoon home to the Lodge (as if that is a problem). 

We noted a few month ago when the first announcements of closures began that they were closing most of the things we stopped experiencing.  Some of our favorites, and a few icons, are closing but we will  not miss them so much anyway.  A new and improved Star Wars experience should help Disney to compete with Harry, not to mention the Marvel opportunities that await us!

*Eliza* - love the trivia!   I didn't realize DuPont had such a long history; hard to argue with success!  I remember when growing up TV commercials that were sponsored by DuPont (and other highly respected chemical and process companies) had a tag line that said, _Better Life through Chemistry_. Wow, try to sneak that one in today, and watch the PC team go to work on you . . . .


----------



## wildernessDad

We are only staying 4 nights in August, and we're hitting DHS the day of checkout.  I hope to interact with the street performers.


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> I remember when growing up TV commercials that were sponsored by DuPont (and other highly respected chemical and process companies) had a tag line that said, _Better Life through Chemistry_. Wow, try to sneak that one in today, and watch the PC team go to work on you . . . .



  Too funny...and too true!  How did we ever manage to grow up without the PC Police.


----------



## ottawagreg

The worst part is you can't FP TSM and RnRC on the same day.  So you have to pick one and kiosk another FP (which then makes it full day) or return another day. We have been stopping at HS on way to airport to do Aerosmith ride and then dash outta town.


----------



## Kathymford

ottawagreg said:


> The worst part is you can't FP TSM and RnRC on the same day.  So you have to pick one and kiosk another FP (which then makes it full day) or return another day. We have been stopping at HS on way to airport to do Aerosmith ride and then dash outta town.



For us, since we are local to DL, RnRC is almost the only attraction we like at DHS now. Last trip it was down the whole time we were there. We had nothing to do and finally left after a few hours.


----------



## jimmytammy

Having a blast here in England!!  Went to Englands smallest pub, located in Bury, one town over from Thetford, our home base for the stay.  The pub holds 9 people, thats it.  Its called The Nutshell.  
Headed to 2 castles today, and amazed by the Dover Castle, just sheer size alone is massive.  Really enjoyed the history there, and its relation to Englands involvement in WWII.  
Home tomorrow back to the grindstone.  But my next trip to England/Europe is already churning in my mind


----------



## sleepydog25

Kathymford said:


> For us, since we are local to DL, RnRC is almost the only attraction we like at DHS now. Last trip it was down the whole time we were there. We had nothing to do and finally left after a few hours.


Our technique is a little more complicated, but it works for us.  We most often do rope drop at the morning EMH park and hit all the rides/attractions we want in the first two hours.  We shop for a bit, do lunch, then eventually head to our second park such as DHS.  We have FP'd TSM (or RnRC), ToT, and maybe ST.  A little more shopping, and we're done.  Alternately, we may hit DHS first thing and go directly to TSM, then drift over to to RnRC and ToT, and then if it's not too busy, we'll do ST.  Since *Luv* isn't a fan of Indy Jones and the GMR is a once in awhile ride, we're done and off we go.  I'm confident Disney will pull out all the stops in the next few years in order to have a full-day park experience by 2021.


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi & I have our favorite spots in all of the parks (as we all do!), most of which are people watching spots.  At DHS we like to sit a spell on the steps of one of the Brownstones in the alley and watch all that goes on.  I have mentioned other places we like to sit in the other parks before, so we expect to see you'all real soon . . . .  somewhere . . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> DiznyDi & I have our favorite spots in all of the parks (as we all do!), most of which are people watching spots.  At DHS we like to sit a spell on the steps of one of the Brownstones in the alley and watch all that goes on.  I have mentioned other places we like to sit in the other parks before, so we expect to see you'all real soon . . . .  somewhere . . .


One of our favorite spots is at the ABC Commissary just outside in the shade at the little round tables.  We usually grab a jalapeno cheese stuffed pretzel and a drink and sit for a spell, listening to the old ABC TV show themes, people watching.  Also, love the Writers Stop(DI and DAD told us about this place)


----------



## circhead

jimmytammy said:


> One of our favorite spots is at the ABC Commissary just outside in the shade at the little round tables.  We usually grab a jalapeno cheese stuffed pretzel and a drink and sit for a spell, listening to the old ABC TV show themes, people watching.  Also, love the Writers Stop(DI and DAD told us about this place)



Love the writer's spot, good coffee and good desserts.  Also it doesn't seem to be on a lot of people's radar so it's not usually too hard to get a table and get out of the heat for a bit.

My favorite place and time to people watch is at MK - when it's closing time - I sit on a wall at the hub looking down main street just enjoying the twinkling lights and the music and watch people leave.  I'm usually one of the last people out of there - can't stand being in a crowd at the end of the day.  Then when I leave I can get a seat on the monorail, the boat or the bus depending upon where I'm staying that trip.

Question?  Did DVC remove VWL from it's reservation queue for January?  There is no availability there at all for the whole month.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

circhead said:


> Question?  Did DVC remove VWL from it's reservation queue for January?  There is no availability there at all for the whole month.



A few people have commented that it seems so.  I'm going in Feb and had just glanced at Feb as I was watching inventory before the 7 month mark and VWL had quite a bit.  Then a few days ago poof - all gone!  That was removed, not because of booking as there was too much available prior to it all going at once.


----------



## Kathymford

I just read on another thread that someone who opted to stay put at the villas received a call back to get them to move. I wonder if they are closing more of the resort that they planned. They are going our same week, so we shall see.


----------



## jimmytammy

Kathymford said:


> I just read on another thread that someone who opted to stay put at the villas received a call back to get them to move. I wonder if they are closing more of the resort that they planned. They are going our same week, so we shall see.


I hope this doesnt carry over into March.  Though we have 2 nights at VWL before our cruise, it was our best choice as my MIL has mobility issues and VWL made the most sense on her getting to fro for the 2 days.  I may try to contact DVC once home and make sure this isnt the case for us.  I hope it all works out for everyone affected.


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> One of our favorite spots is at the ABC Commissary . . . . . . . . . Also, love the Writers Stop. . . . . . .





circhead said:


> Love the writer's spot, good coffee and good desserts.  . . . . . . . . . . .



Oh, the *Writer's Stop* . . . it used to be the number one spot at DHS that DizniDi and I looked to enjoy . . .when they had the two stools and counter in the corner looking out over the walkway . . .then they put the cream 'n sugar stuff there and removed our perfect people watching spot (good coffee, big blocks of crispy rice treats, and the best view of families and folks in the park).  From time to time I visit and remind them to tell management that they need to bring back those two seats for those that loved them. 

Which brings to this thread another RANT . . .the parks no longer offer the big blocks (~4" x 4" x 3") of crispy rice treats anymore; they are now smaller, commercialized and wrapped in plastic.  The best replacement they have now is the bag of six balls of crispy rice treats at the Main Street Confectionary in MK.  Sorry . .it is one of those Fridays where I just had to RANT.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> I hope this doesnt carry over into March.  Though we have 2 nights at VWL before our cruise, it was our best choice as my MIL has mobility issues and VWL made the most sense on her getting to fro for the 2 days.  I may try to contact DVC once home and make sure this isnt the case for us.  I hope it all works out for everyone affected.



Jimmy...I think this will go on for most of 2016.  Hopefully if they ask you to move you can choose to go into the main resort?


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> A few people have commented that it seems so.  I'm going in Feb and had just glanced at Feb as I was watching inventory before the 7 month mark and VWL had quite a bit.  Then a few days ago poof - all gone!  That was removed, not because of booking as there was too much available prior to it all going at once.




My theory is that Disney is pulling VWL off the online booking system at this point to make people contact MS for reservations.  That way MS can "warn" them about the construction and possibly steer them to another resort.  That way, no one can complain about the construction if they do book there and Disney would be able to stop giving away perks and concessions.

One other aspect of this theory is that Disney would have to allow VWL owners to book at other resorts in the 7-11 month window.  I'm not sure that they could legally do this unless they are letting VWL owners book Disney's cash inventory rooms?  

Clearly this is quite a mess and Disney is learning on the fly.  They learned a little with the Poly but this is the first time I've heard of a DVC resort being so dramatically affected by construction.  

I have no idea if my theory holds water or not...it has no basis in additional knowledge or information.  I guess I'm just trying to think of it from Disney's side, and what I would do to get through the next two years without having a member revolt.


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> Oh, the *Writer's Stop* . . . it used to be the number one spot at DHS that DizniDi and I looked to enjoy . . .when they had the two stools and counter in the corner looking out over the walkway . . .then they put the cream 'n sugar stuff there and removed our perfect people watching spot (good coffee, big blocks of crispy rice treats, and the best view of families and folks in the park).  From time to time I visit and remind them to tell management that they need to bring back those two seats for those that loved them.
> 
> Which brings to this thread another RANT . . .the parks no longer offer the big blocks (~4" x 4" x 3") of crispy rice treats anymore; they are now smaller, commercialized and wrapped in plastic.  The best replacement they have now is the bag of six balls of crispy rice treats at the Main Street Confectionary in MK.  Sorry . .it is one of those Fridays where I just had to RANT.




That's a good rant, DDad!  

I thought I saw those crispy rice treats at Starring Rolls in DHS?  Probably just my imagination.  

I've always enjoyed the Writer's Stop too since I saw a podcast several years ago from Lou Mongello about the place.  The carrot cake cookie used to be a great snack option...not sure if it is still there.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . . . . . . I've always enjoyed the Writer's Stop too since I saw a podcast several years ago from Lou Mongello about the place.  The carrot cake cookie used to be a great snack option...not sure if it is still there.



Not sure about the carrot cake cookie, but for sure things continue to change; one of the three guarantees of life; death, taxes, and change.  I like to consider change as the seasoning in our soup; you just can't be the same soup every meal . . . it ain't healthy.


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> I like to consider change as the seasoning in our soup; you just can't be the same soup every meal . . . it ain't healthy.



Where's that Tag Fairy when we need her!


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> That's a good rant, DDad!
> 
> I thought I saw those crispy rice treats at Starring Rolls in DHS?  Probably just my imagination.
> 
> I've always enjoyed the Writer's Stop too since I saw a podcast several years ago from Lou Mongello about the place.  The carrot cake cookie used to be a great snack option...not sure if it is still there.



I  those carrot cake "cookies" which are more like a whoopie pie! Yum!


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> Where's that Tag Fairy when we need her!


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> If any of you follow Julie on FB, after a missed flight and a re-booking on a different airline, her luggage didn't make it.  After several days her luggage did indeed turn up, but what a hassle!  Julie, I hope you're enjoying your holiday adventure!  I'm looking forward to your report and your pictures too.



Hi Di!  Oh yes the beginning of our trip was quite the adventure & not in a good way.  The good news (as you know from the pictures) it only got better from there.



jimmytammy said:


> Hello from England!  Just got back from Dover and boy we were we excited.  Not only did we see the cliffs and the castle but as a added bonus, the Disney Magic was pulled up to the dock!!
> We have had a great time now just chilling tomorrow then off to 2 more castles Thurs before capt d and me hit the air fri.



So glad to hear you had a great time.  How cool you got to see the Magic as an unexpected bonus.  England is on our list for next year.  Can't wait.



jimmytammy said:


> Having a blast here in England!!  Went to Englands smallest pub, located in Bury, one town over from Thetford, our home base for the stay.  The pub holds 9 people, thats it.  Its called The Nutshell.
> Headed to 2 castles today, and amazed by the Dover Castle, just sheer size alone is massive.  Really enjoyed the history there, and its relation to Englands involvement in WWII.
> Home tomorrow back to the grindstone.  But my next trip to England/Europe is already churning in my mind



The German castles were some of the highlights from our trip too.



Dizny Dad said:


> Oh, the *Writer's Stop* . . . it used to be the number one spot at DHS that DizniDi and I looked to enjoy . . .when they had the two stools and counter in the corner looking out over the walkway . . .then they put the cream 'n sugar stuff there and removed our perfect people watching spot (good coffee, big blocks of crispy rice treats, and the best view of families and folks in the park).  From time to time I visit and remind them to tell management that they need to bring back those two seats for those that loved them.
> 
> Which brings to this thread another RANT . . .the parks no longer offer the big blocks (~4" x 4" x 3") of crispy rice treats anymore; they are now smaller, commercialized and wrapped in plastic.  The best replacement they have now is the bag of six balls of crispy rice treats at the Main Street Confectionary in MK.  Sorry . .it is one of those Fridays where I just had to RANT.



I loved that spot too!  I was sad the first time I came back after they removed it.  It's starting to be a trend unfortunately.        Loved the Animation Academy too but alas that's gone now as well.   Pretty soon it won't be worth going to DHS anymore. 



Granny said:


> I've always enjoyed the Writer's Stop too since I saw a podcast several years ago from Lou Mongello about the place.  The carrot cake cookie used to be a great snack option...not sure if it is still there.



Yes the cookies are still there.  For now anyway.  One of my absolute favorites.  More like a mini cake than a cookie & impossible to finish.

Hi groupies!   I'm home from Europe.  We got in last night.  As Di mentioned the trip got off to a very rough start but once that was finally past us it was amazing!  We loved it.   River crusing is awesome!  I took 700+ photos.  I just couldn't stop!  The food was fabulous.   Definitely gained some weight but I'm afraid to get on the scale.    I really wish I was friends with more of you on FB as that's where the majority of my photos will be.  I won't be doing a TR here (although I will on another board but can't mention the name).  I can post a few pictures if anyone wants to see but I don't want to clog up this thread with non VWL things.  However this one relates so I'm going to share.  When we got to Frankfurt we did a quick tour of a cathedral I spotted close by to where we had dinner.  At the time I thought wow this is some place, and it was, but how naive I was.  It was beautiful but nothing like what was to come.  We toured 2 cathedrals in Germany that were 1,000 years old!  Unbelievable.  But this was one of my very first sites in Germany.  I spotted it from across the street & said to DS15 I've got to get a picture of that for my VWL groupie friends!

I have no idea what the sign says but it was right across from the entrance of the Dom St. Bartholmaus


----------



## Kathymford

@horselover I love him! He's like an undercover Moosie!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthdays to DaveH and BWVDreamin!!!!
And Happy Anniversary to rfasset and Rebecca!!!!
So sorry for being so late, was in England and didnt have a lot of time to catch up.  A big thank you to KAT4DISNEY for keeping my job afloat while away!!


----------



## twokats

Happy birthday, DaveH and BWVD

Happy Anniversary, rfasset and Rebecca


----------



## Granny

Great pictures and information, horselover!!  

As for this guy....
​​

​

....I think he is our Groupie leader as we make trips to WDW to find out Disney's not-so-secret plans for our beloved home.


----------



## Granny

_*  Happy Birthdays to DaveH and BWVDreamin!  *_

_*   And Happy Anniversary to rfasset and Rebecca!  *_


----------



## Brian Noble

Well, just a day or two removed from a lovely stay at VWL. My daughter and I might have had our last vacation together before she goes off to college---she is a rising senior, and part of our trip was a college visit to UCSD followed by a nice stay at the Lodge.

There will be change, no doubt about it.  But, after looking at the plans and thinking about things, I'm convinced that the essential nature of the Lodge will remain. Change is scary, but my experience tells me that it is almost never as dire as it seems in the beginning.

As for the rest of it: we had a lovely time at Hollywood Studios, and easily made a full day (with a mid-day break) out of the park.  In particular, going from the Frozen Fireworks to Fantasmic! is a great way to end the evening

We also had several great dining experiences: a light lunch at Brown Derby on our Studios day, a great meal at Boathouse (don't miss the "museum" out on the water!), and a *lovely* meal at the bar at California Grill on our last night to catch the sunset over the Seven Seas Lagoon.  We spent a lot of time on the watercraft on Bay Lake/SSL on this trip, and it really brings home the advantage of VWL vs. most of the other DVC resorts.  As a founding member of the Bay Lake Society, I really appreciated this trip, and I'm sure I will enjoy those in the future.


----------



## Corinne

Glad to hear you had a nice stay Brian.  I remain hopeful the changes, and I echo your sentiments about change.  We will be there in about one month!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Great pictures and information, horselover!!
> 
> As for this guy....
> ​​
> 
> ​
> 
> ....I think he is our Groupie leader as we make trips to WDW to find out Disney's not-so-secret plans for our beloved home.


I like this idea Granny, he seems to be the right fir for the role at hand.  Thanks for sharing him Julie!

Brian, I am glad you brought some light to the "dark" subject of change at our beloved home.  I too, in the end result believe that all will be OK.  I do hope that the serenity of the place will not be lost, as much as anything, that is my biggest concern right now


----------



## Granny

Brian Noble said:


> There will be change, no doubt about it.  But, after looking at the plans and thinking about things, I'm convinced that the essential nature of the Lodge will remain. Change is scary, but my experience tells me that it is almost never as dire as it seems in the beginning.



Brian...you are quite correct, of course.  I think we all agree that the changes will end up being okay.  We just like to fret when someone tampers with our Shangri La!


----------



## Brian Noble

jimmytammy said:


> I do hope that the serenity of the place will not be lost, as much as anything, that is my biggest concern right now


I think it will be disrupted temporarily, but only temporarily. Time will tell!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Have a Happy Birthday Rebecca!!!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> Oh, the *Writer's Stop* . . . it used to be the number one spot at DHS that DizniDi and I looked to enjoy . . .when they had the two stools and counter in the corner looking out over the walkway . . .then they put the cream 'n sugar stuff there and removed our perfect people watching spot (good coffee, big blocks of crispy rice treats, and the best view of families and folks in the park).  From time to time I visit and remind them to tell management that they need to bring back those two seats for those that loved them.
> 
> Which brings to this thread another RANT . . .the parks no longer offer the big blocks (~4" x 4" x 3") of crispy rice treats anymore; they are now smaller, commercialized and wrapped in plastic.  The best replacement they have now is the bag of six balls of crispy rice treats at the Main Street Confectionary in MK.  Sorry . .it is one of those Fridays where I just had to RANT.



We loved the Writer's Stop counter and stool from years ago too!  Such a waste to have that interesting view now for sugar, creamer, stir sticks and napkins.  And leads to my little rant on it - now the seating is right in front of the books and music that they sell.  Invariably I want to look at things but there are people sitting there so I'm either looking over and around them which isn't very comfortable, or more likely, I'm just having to walk out without looking.  

I'm a weirdo on the rice krispy treats though - I prefer the taste and softness of the pre-packaged vs what they had in the past year or two.  But I don't love the thought of why I like them like the preservatives to keep them nice and soft.    My mother had the knack for making these treats - the grand kids, all well grown, still speak of them so they always have a high standard to live up to in our house.   Starbucks used to sell a good one too but I haven't found them there for a year or two either?  The Carrot Cake cookies though - can't eat all of one but oh they are good!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Some information I received from a Guest Satisfaction CM about the refurb was that they will not be placing people in any of the rooms that are closest to the pool while it is being refurbed.  They will still be using the lakeside but only the rooms further away from the pool so it's a bit of an explanation on why they have been moving people.  

She also said that the nature trail was scheduled to close down starting Oct 2nd and some of the construction walls would be going up in between that date and the 26th.  The nature trail will apparently be the construction road.  I said I hoped they would not be running over the turtles we've seen there!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday rfasset DW Rebecca!!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Wonderful!  My waitlist came through for the evening of May 10.  Thus, we have a concierge studio at AKV from May 7 - May 14.  In other news, my cousin and her husband had to cancel coming with us to AKV Kidani in December due to medical reasons.  We're trying to find another couple.


----------



## wildernessDad

I hope I don't get a call to move my December VWL reservation.  I'll settle for the fast passes.  We may opt to use our points at Disneyland Hotel in December, 2016 and avoid VWL, but I think I'd go into withdraw symptoms.  I do need to see the Hatbox Ghost, some way, some how.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> I hope I don't get a call to move my December VWL reservation.  I'll settle for the fast passes.  We may opt to use our points at Disneyland Hotel in December, 2016 and avoid VWL, but I think I'd go into withdraw symptoms.  I do need to see the Hatbox Ghost, some way, some how.



AFAIK you can decline to move so you should be fine WD.    They added a note to our reservations to be on the bus side.  As I've commented before that's the _only_ side we've always been assigned to without requesting so Mr. Murphy has determined we'll be on the lakeside for sure.


----------



## wildernessDad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> AFAIK you can decline to move so you should be fine WD.    They added a note to our reservations to be on the bus side.  As I've commented before that's the _only_ side we've always been assigned to without requesting so Mr. Murphy has determined we'll be on the lakeside for sure.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## wildernessDad

I've been looking to change our Dec 6 - 12 2br vacation at Kidani to a 1br or studio.  Has anybody stayed at Saratoga Springs?  They have availability and I'd save points, since we don't need a 2br now.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> I've been looking to change our Dec 6 - 12 2br vacation at Kidani to a 1br or studio.  Has anybody stayed at Saratoga Springs?  They have availability and I'd save points, since we don't need a 2br now.



We've had a short stay at SSR (1BR in the Congress Park section) and several days at THV.  And when we first bought we invited family along on a trip rather last minute and they were at SSR.  Overall we like it!  And the now that the landscaping is maturing it's becoming quite beautiful.  The access to DTD is really a nice perk and it's almost only on our stays at SSR and OKW that we even make that a destination.  Of course we love AKV so we might find it hard to switch from there but not too hard when it's saving points.    It's also quite surprising when you stay at SSR and discover how close it is to all the parks - everything is a short ride away.  AP is a quite nice QS location too.


----------



## wildernessDad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> We've had a short stay at SSR (1BR in the Congress Park section) and several days at THV.  And when we first bought we invited family along on a trip rather last minute and they were at SSR.  Overall we like it!  And the now that the landscaping is maturing it's becoming quite beautiful.  The access to DTD is really a nice perk and we it's almost only on our stays at SSR and OKW that we even make that a destination.  Of course we love AKV so we might find it hard to switch from there but not too hard when it's saving points.    It's also quite surprising when you stay at SSR and discover how close it is to all the parks - everything is a short ride away.  AP is a quite nice QS location too.


Thanks again for the info!


----------



## wildernessDad

For now, I'm going to hold onto the reservation and try to find another couple, but my cousin and her husband have been removed from the reservation.


----------



## ottawagreg

wildernessDad said:


> For now, I'm going to hold onto the reservation and try to find another couple, but my cousin and her husband have been removed from the reservation.



Viki and I free those dates. Would be in concierge studio too?


----------



## ottawagreg

horselover said:


> Hi Di!  Oh yes the beginning of our trip was quite the adventure & not in a good way.  The good news (as you know from the pictures) it only got better from there.
> 
> 
> 
> So glad to hear you had a great time.  How cool you got to see the Magic as an unexpected bonus.  England is on our list for next year.  Can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> The German castles were some of the highlights from our trip too.
> 
> 
> 
> I loved that spot too!  I was sad the first time I came back after they removed it.  It's starting to be a trend unfortunately.        Loved the Animation Academy too but alas that's gone now as well.   Pretty soon it won't be worth going to DHS anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the cookies are still there.  For now anyway.  One of my absolute favorites.  More like a mini cake than a cookie & impossible to finish.
> 
> Hi groupies!   I'm home from Europe.  We got in last night.  As Di mentioned the trip got off to a very rough start but once that was finally past us it was amazing!  We loved it.   River crusing is awesome!  I took 700+ photos.  I just couldn't stop!  The food was fabulous.   Definitely gained some weight but I'm afraid to get on the scale.    I really wish I was friends with more of you on FB as that's where the majority of my photos will be.  I won't be doing a TR here (although I will on another board but can't mention the name).  I can post a few pictures if anyone wants to see but I don't want to clog up this thread with non VWL things.  However this one relates so I'm going to share.  When we got to Frankfurt we did a quick tour of a cathedral I spotted close by to where we had dinner.  At the time I thought wow this is some place, and it was, but how naive I was.  It was beautiful but nothing like what was to come.  We toured 2 cathedrals in Germany that were 1,000 years old!  Unbelievable.  But this was one of my very first sites in Germany.  I spotted it from across the street & said to DS15 I've got to get a picture of that for my VWL groupie friends!
> 
> I have no idea what the sign says but it was right across from the entrance of the Dom St. Bartholmaus


I noticed a TR on another web page with a pic very similar to these.  Sounds like that person had an awesome river adventure. Good for you!


----------



## jimmytammy

WD
We stayed at SSR recently in a studio and really enjoyed it.  We stayed there years ago, it had been opened maybe a year or so,  wasnt so keen on going back.  But they have done a nice job with it I would say.  It is big, no doubt, but if you request the right areas, it can make for less walk.  Di and Dad are good ones to ask on this as they helped steer us on the right path this last time.  All depends on your needs.


----------



## DiznyDi

wildernessDad said:


> I've been looking to change our Dec 6 - 12 2br vacation at Kidani to a 1br or studio.  Has anybody stayed at Saratoga Springs?  They have availability and I'd save points, since we don't need a 2br now.



DDad and I stay here often - though not as much as we stay at WL   We very much enjoy SSR!  It is rather spread out and the internal bus system can take a while to get around.  We enjoy the scenery and the walks.  DDad will tell you Artists Pallette - the quick service restaurant - makes the best flatbreads on property.  If you use TIW, it is good here, which is a bonus!   The Turf Club for dinner is also very good!  Our next May trip is scheduled at SSR.


----------



## Dizny Dad

SSR . . . and it is just a walk away from Disney Spring . . . ah, shopping; the most important thing!  Just sayin'


----------



## eliza61

wildernessDad said:


> I've been looking to change our Dec 6 - 12 2br vacation at Kidani to a 1br or studio.  Has anybody stayed at Saratoga Springs?  They have availability and I'd save points, since we don't need a 2br now.



We stayed there WD.
I'm not a huge, huge fan.   look at it this way, it always seems to have availability.  I just found it exceedingly boring.  Carriage house left me flat.  nothing.   We went for spring break a few years back, unfortunately it was a bit cold so we didn't hit the pool area.

the thing I remember most about it?  they fire hydrant and the piping were colored a really pretty purple.  noticing the infrastructure of the sewage system is not what I want to remember from a deluxe resort.  lol

We're on a quest to stay at every Deluxe or dvc resort.  It's at the bottom of our 'would do again" list.


----------



## horselover

ottawagreg said:


> I noticed a TR on another web page with a pic very similar to these.  Sounds like that person had an awesome river adventure. Good for you!



Here on the DIS?  That's weird.  I'll have to go look for the TR.


----------



## horselover

And as you can see from my new avatar Undercover Moose is on the case!


----------



## ottawagreg

horselover said:


> Here on the DIS?  That's weird.  I'll have to go look for the TR.



No Julie, it was on a page with purple in the skin of the page layout and Cheyenne posted it.  The map of the river was very interesting.  I have not had time to read it but i intend to go thru it.  All that flight business must have been very stressful.  I have never been to Europe and would not know how to solve problems like no luggage.  I would have been asking where the nearest Walmart is so I could grab some clean clothes.


----------



## horselover

ottawagreg said:


> No Julie, it was on a page with purple in the skin of the page layout and Cheyenne posted it.  The map of the river was very interesting.  I have not had time to read it but i intend to go thru it.  All that flight business must have been very stressful.  I have never been to Europe and would not know how to solve problems like no luggage.  I would have been asking where the nearest Walmart is so I could grab some clean clothes.



Ah yes that explains it then.       I didn't know you were over there too.   Cheyenne was my horse's name.  Different user names but the same theme.       Yes the flight business was pretty stressful but thankfully it worked out in the end.


----------



## wildernessDad

ottawagreg said:


> Viki and I free those dates. Would be in concierge studio too?





jimmytammy said:


> WD
> We stayed at SSR recently in a studio and really enjoyed it.  We stayed there years ago, it had been opened maybe a year or so,  wasnt so keen on going back.  But they have done a nice job with it I would say.  It is big, no doubt, but if you request the right areas, it can make for less walk.  Di and Dad are good ones to ask on this as they helped steer us on the right path this last time.  All depends on your needs.





DiznyDi said:


> DDad and I stay here often - though not as much as we stay at WL   We very much enjoy SSR!  It is rather spread out and the internal bus system can take a while to get around.  We enjoy the scenery and the walks.  DDad will tell you Artists Pallette - the quick service restaurant - makes the best flatbreads on property.  If you use TIW, it is good here, which is a bonus!   The Turf Club for dinner is also very good!  Our next May trip is scheduled at SSR.





Dizny Dad said:


> SSR . . . and it is just a walk away from Disney Spring . . . ah, shopping; the most important thing!  Just sayin'





eliza61 said:


> We stayed there WD.
> I'm not a huge, huge fan.   look at it this way, it always seems to have availability.  I just found it exceedingly boring.  Carriage house left me flat.  nothing.   We went for spring break a few years back, unfortunately it was a bit cold so we didn't hit the pool area.
> 
> the thing I remember most about it?  they fire hydrant and the piping were colored a really pretty purple.  noticing the infrastructure of the sewage system is not what I want to remember from a deluxe resort.  lol
> 
> We're on a quest to stay at every Deluxe or dvc resort.  It's at the bottom of our 'would do again" list.



We did it.  We were able to book an SSR 1br from Dec 7 - Dec 12 and have just the evening of Dec 6 at Kidani.  Since it was a Kidani reservation, it wasn't a concierge one.  But I saved 67 points, which I banked.  Had to fix all of my dining reservations to go from 5 to 3.  Twas a mess.  Originally, Disney wanted to sell us SSR.  We didn't want to buy there and bought VWL from them instead.


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> We did it.  We were able to book an SSR 1br from Dec 7 - Dec 12 and have just the evening of Dec 6 at Kidani.  Since it was a Kidani reservation, it wasn't a concierge one.  But I saved 67 points, which I banked.  Had to fix all of my dining reservations to go from 5 to 3.  Twas a mess.  Originally, Disney wanted to sell us SSR.  We didn't want to buy there and bought VWL from them instead.



WDad...glad that you were able to get the reservations you needed and saved some precious points in the process.  I can imagine the pain of the dining reservation modifications...I hate that you have to cancel a reservation and can't just change the number of guests.  At least I couldn't see how to do the guest quantity change without cancelling and re-booking the ADR.


----------



## wildernessDad

Granny said:


> WDad...glad that you were able to get the reservations you needed and saved some precious points in the process.  I can imagine the pain of the dining reservation modifications...I hate that you have to cancel a reservation and can't just change the number of guests.  At least I couldn't see how to do the guest quantity change without cancelling and re-booking the ADR.



I know.  It's a pain.  One cannot change the number of guests online.  For some, I had to cancel and rebook as their system was hosed.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Some information I received from a Guest Satisfaction CM about the refurb was that they will not be placing people in any of the rooms that are closest to the pool while it is being refurbed.  They will still be using the lakeside but only the rooms further away from the pool so it's a bit of an explanation on why they have been moving people.
> 
> *She also said that the nature trail was scheduled to close down starting Oct 2nd and some of the construction walls would be going up in between that date and the 26th.  The nature trail will apparently be the construction road.*  I said I hoped they would not be running over the turtles we've seen there!!!


Since our trip last month, I figured the nature trail would be the construction road.  It makes complete sense to come in from that direction, and when* luv* and I walked down the trail, here's what we found.





As for the changes, I'm slightly--only slightly--more upbeat that they'll do a good job.  My fear, echoed by many on here, is that my favorite thing about the Lodge experience will be gone--and that's the serenity aspect.  I do love the lobby, the architecture, the music, the lamps, the "crickets."  But, what I love most is the sense of quiet you rarely get at other resorts yet I consider the birthright of owning at VWL.  I just don't know if that can be preserved.  Case in point, one of our favorite areas first thing in the morning or late at night was the beach.  Will any of it survive?  Hard to say, but based on the diagram, it seems doubtful much, if any, beach lounging will remain.  Ah, well, change is coming whether I like it or not.  I just hope I like it vice like it not.

In other news, happy belated birthday wishes to all whose special day came and went.  I'm full-time at work now, and with school starting this Monday, it's been a very busy time, and I haven't been on here much.  For those of you who may have changed your reservation plans, if you'll just PM me the changes, I'll be glad to update Page 1.  I could go back through the past few pages and suss out the information, but I'm too lazy.


----------



## jimmytammy

Wondering if anyone got a survey in past few days from DVC.  I did it last night, asked a series of questions about Poly mostly, whats likelihood purchasing pts. there, or staying there in bungalows vs. studios, why and why not.  I found myself answering as if I were being engaged more into purchasing at VWL bungalows.  Felt like it may have been probing more for info in that dept. but maybe its just me


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Wondering if anyone got a survey in past few days from DVC.  I did it last night, asked a series of questions about Poly mostly, whats likelihood purchasing pts. there, or staying there in bungalows vs. studios, why and why not.  I found myself answering as if I were being engaged more into purchasing at VWL bungalows.  Felt like it may have been probing more for info in that dept. but maybe its just me


No 

No survey here.  I wonder if you got one because they know you've stayed at the Poly?  Of course that theory will be blown if lots of groupies that have not stayed at the Poly received a survey.


----------



## DiznyDi

JT - I'm assuming this was an online survey?  We've not rec'd a written or online survey.  You must be special 

wDad - Glad you were able to make the necessary arrangements.  And yes, it can be a pain.  Just when you think you have everything set in place something happens to mess it up!

We have a 1 night - Oct 11 - waitlist for VWL.  I've been really hoping that as folks move to other resorts that single night will come in.  Online continues to show no availability over all categories.

As I was making fast pass arrangements this AM for our October stay, they are showing Pirates open.  I thought this was to be closed for an extended period of time?  They are also showing no nighttime Wishes - under refurbishment.  This was a big surprise!


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> We have a 1 night - Oct 11 - waitlist for VWL.  I've been really hoping that as folks move to other resorts that single night will come in.  Online continues to show no availability over all categories.
> 
> As I was making fast pass arrangements this AM for our October stay, they are showing Pirates open.  I thought this was to be closed for an extended period of time?  They are also showing no nighttime Wishes - under refurbishment.  This was a big surprise!



We overlap in Oct!          It would be great to see you.  Good luck with your waitlist!       Thanks for the reminder about FPs.  I had forgotten all about it.   Better check with DS15 to see what he wants to do.

Sleepy - in looking at the vacation list I see you've got me at BCV in Sept.  That should be Oct 8-13.   I actually will be back down again next month for a conference (can never pass up a conference being held at WDW!) but my only day for free time is the last day so no point listing it.    We'll also be at BLT in Dec. now instead of VWL.     

Have a great day groupies.


----------



## wildernessDad

Well, I think our December vacation plans are finally firm.  For the first half, we're spending the evening of the 6th of Dec at Boardwalk in a 1br and then moving to SSR for 5 nights in a 1br.  This is followed by 6 nights at our beloved lodge in a 1br.


----------



## Dizny Dad

When the crypt doors creak and the tombstones quake,
Spooks come out for a swinging wake!
Happy haunts materialize, and begin to vocalize.
Grim Grinning Ghosts come out to socialize!

Sorry, just had to do something here . . . . 

(and I know the tune was in your head!)


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies,

Everyone is busy planning their WDW trips, and "all" I have is our stay next month! We are going on a cruise next June, so we will not be going in May. I don't think I can wait a whole year to go back! (We typically go in May and September).  I need to come up with a plan.


----------



## Dean Marino

jimmytammy said:


> Wondering if anyone got a survey in past few days from DVC.  I did it last night, asked a series of questions about Poly mostly, whats likelihood purchasing pts. there, or staying there in bungalows vs. studios, why and why not.  I found myself answering as if I were being engaged more into purchasing at VWL bungalows.  Felt like it may have been probing more for info in that dept. but maybe its just me



Yup - got one.... and proceeded to tell 'em about 12 TIMES that we had no interest in the Poly .

My best guess?  The Poly isn't moving.


----------



## Dean Marino

And an unrelated update on Dean&Sandy....

We JUST got back from a 6 day mini vacation in San Francisco.  Hilite?  THE DISNEY FAMILY MUSEUM .  Now, honoring their wishes, I can not in good faith post photos.  I CAN say that the DFM is STUNNING, and a must do for anyone interested in Walt Disney.  It makes "One Man's Dream" look a little like a side show.

Please - if you can?  Go to this.  WE even learned several things that we had not been aware of... some sad, some happy.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dean Marino said:


> Yup - got one.... and proceeded to tell 'em about 12 TIMES that we had no interest in the Poly .
> 
> My best guess?  The Poly isn't moving.


Exactly!  I felt like they were asking way too many of the same questions over and over and over.  Oh well, I would love to stay there on pts in a studio someday, never see myself in a bungalow.  Way to much though Im sure it would be nice.

And I would love to visit the WD family museum someday.  I very much enjoy the history surrounding the company and the man himself.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy BirthdayTammyNC!!!!
BTW, this is my lovely bride, she is in France/Belgium right now so may not see this, but I hope she has a great one!!


----------



## horselover

Happy birthday Tammy!


----------



## Dizny Dad

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TAMMY!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Tammy!!!*


----------



## Granny

_*  Happy Birthday Tammy !!!  *_


----------



## Granny

Dean Marino said:


> And an unrelated update on Dean&Sandy....
> 
> We JUST got back from a 6 day mini vacation in San Francisco.  Hilite?  THE DISNEY FAMILY MUSEUM .  Now, honoring their wishes, I can not in good faith post photos.  I CAN say that the DFM is STUNNING, and a must do for anyone interested in Walt Disney.  It makes "One Man's Dream" look a little like a side show.
> 
> Please - if you can?  Go to this.  WE even learned several things that we had not been aware of... some sad, some happy.




*Dean*...thanks for sharing your impressions of the DFM.  Sounds like a great place to go for a trip in the future.


----------



## ottawagreg

sleepydog25 said:


> Since our trip last month, I figured the nature trail would be the construction road.  It makes complete sense to come in from that direction, and when* luv* and I walked down the trail, here's what we found.



Yes indeed Sleepy.  Those are the same dumpsters we saw back in June.  The nature trail curves around to the roadway and then crosses over to the paved walking/jogging pathway that leads from Wilderness Lodge to Fort Wilderness.  I would wager a large steaming bowl of portabella mushroom soup this is the route the concrete trucks will drive to pour the cement mix into the new swimming hole.  Hmmm.... I wonder what all those heavy loads will do to the root structures of those pine trees in the sandy earth.  Probably nothing much.  OK move along folks nothing to see here.


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday Tammy! Hope you're having a great vacation!*


----------



## twokats

Happy birthday Tammy, hope you have the best time.


----------



## sleepydog25

_*The happiest of birthday wishes to you, Tammy!! *_


----------



## Corinne

Off topic, I know, but......Does anyone know if there is a DVC or AP discount available on Disneystore.com?


----------



## wildernessDad

Dizny Dad said:


> When the crypt doors creak and the tombstones quake,
> Spooks come out for a swinging wake!
> Happy haunts materialize, and begin to vocalize.
> Grim Grinning Ghosts come out to socialize!
> 
> Sorry, just had to do something here . . . .
> 
> (and I know the tune was in your head!)


Now don't close your eyes and don't try to hide, or a silly spook may sit by your side.  Shrouded in a daft disguise, they pretend to terrorize.  Grim Grinning Ghosts come out to socialize.


----------



## jimmytammy

OK, Dad and Dad, you guys have got it going now 

As the moon climbs high o'er the dead oak tree,
Spooks arrive for the midnight spree.
Creepy creeps with eerie eyes,
Start to shriek and harmonize.
Grim grinning ghosts come out to socialize.


----------



## Corinne

When you hear the knell of a requiem bell 
Weird glows gleam where spirits dwell
Restless bones etherialize
Rise as spooks of every size


----------



## MiaSRN62

Corinne said:


> Off topic, I know, but......Does anyone know if there is a DVC or AP discount available on Disneystore.com?


Hi Corinne....
Last time I tried to buy AP's at the DS while they did sell them, they could not offer me the DVC discount. Hope this helps!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Happy birthday Tammy!!!*


----------



## Lakegirl

We are heading for the lodge in 9 days....single digit dance was done this am.  We will only be there for two nights then switching to BLT but I will see if I can get any new info or pictures!!! So excited!!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Wishing Tammy a very Happy Birthday!*


----------



## jimmytammy

Lakegirl said:


> We are heading for the lodge in 9 days....single digit dance was done this am.  We will only be there for two nights then switching to BLT but I will see if I can get any new info or pictures!!! So excited!!


Thanks for being our roving reporter!  Enjoy your stay, we obviously love VWL but BLT is among our faves as well(though I catch myself craning along the 5th floor walkway between BLT and Contemp over towards our lovely Lodge)


----------



## Corinne

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi Corinne....
> Last time I tried to buy AP's at the DS while they did sell them, they could not offer me the DVC discount. Hope this helps!


Hi Maria! 
Actually, I was wondering if there was a discount available for DVC members or AP holders on Disneystore.com.....I have my eye on something! I don't think there is a discount available at this time though (unless you're purchasing DVC merchandise).


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> Hi Maria!
> Actually, I was wondering if there was a discount available for DVC members or AP holders on Disneystore.com.....I have my eye on something! I don't think there is a discount available at this time though (unless you're purchasing DVC merchandise).



I don't think there is either on the normal website but did you try downloading the new app?  Someone posted it took their DVC discount.   I haven't gotten it to download yet and it sounds like the app may only be for park items but you might give that a shot.


----------



## Corinne

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I don't think there is either on the normal website but did you try downloading the new app?  Someone posted it took their DVC discount.   I haven't gotten it to download yet and it sounds like the app may only be for park items but you might give that a shot.



Ohhh, no, I haven't, but I'm going to give it a shot! Thanks Kathy!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> Ohhh, no, I haven't, but I'm going to give it a shot! Thanks Kathy!



Here's more info.  It's called "Shop Disney Parks":

http://www.wdwmagic.com/other/mymag...k-shopping-experience-with-new-mobile-app.htm

And the release info:

http://www.wdwmagic.com/other/mymag...-parks-app-now-available-in-the-app-store.htm


----------



## Minnie_Moo

Corinne, there is currently a pretty good on-line discount available to everyone for spending $50 or $100, but it has some exclusions (e.g., not applicable on Pandora products) and I believe it ends today.  I have gotten a 10% Disney Visa discount on-line previously, but can't locate a promo code for DVC members...


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Monday Morning Groupies!  Hope all are well-rested after their week-end and ready to face the work week   We enjoyed a lovely lakeside evening roasting weenies over an open fire, an afternoon 65th anniversary for a very special couple and a 90th birthday party for the patriarch of a family member.    Old friends whom we've not seen in 35+ years made an unexpected appearance at the birthday party.  A busy week-end for sure!

Corinne there is a Disney Rewards Visa discount of 10% and if you place your order through Ebates you'll get a little back. Currently 3%.

Lakegirl - I can feel your excitement building!  So exciting!

Have a good week!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Feelin' it again . . .

Yo ho, yo ho, a pirate's life for me.
We pillage, we plunder, we rifle, and loot,
Drink up, me 'earties, yo ho.
We kidnap and ravage and don't give a hoot,
Drink up me 'earties, yo ho. . . . . . . .


----------



## eliza61

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Happy birthday Tammy!!!*




LOL, Maria's going to get sick of me, jumping on her bandwagon, but girl you have the coolest graphics.

Happy Birthday Tammy!!  I hope it was magical.


----------



## eliza61

*DOING THE HAPPY SINGLE DIGIT DANCE THIS MORNING.
*
_(or it could just be hot flashes but that's another story all together)_


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> *DOING THE HAPPY SINGLE DIGIT DANCE THIS MORNING.
> *
> _(or it could just be hot flashes but that's another story all together)_




Awesome!  And we just clicked under the one month mark to our VWL visit!  Good times!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

15 Days until *VWL *for me!!!  

Just cancelled a DL trip and added this trip about 3-4 weeks ago when it started coming out about the full force of the renovations that would be going on.  I'm still unhappy about all of the work and decided I'd sneak in a "good bye to Hidden Springs" trip!  Also having a WDW AP and needing to buy DL tickets rather evened out (actually improved on) the additional travel costs to fly across the country vs to S. Cal.  While Sept weather is so not a favorite I intend to spend the worst part of the day by the Springs or staying cool and calm at our beloved lodge.  (That's assuming I can resist the pull of just one more ride at the parks!)    And I look forward to catching the Frozen Fireworks at DHS which I've never seen.  The first couple of months this summer were virtually a loss for me as I was down with all the most tiring and wearing symptoms of what is now diagnosed Graves Disease.  Looking back the symptoms first started appearing while we were on our May SWW trip.  Been feeling better although still trying to find the right dose of medication - last test showed me swinging form hyperthyroid to hypothryoid so apparently I'm a bit unusual and respond quickly to the medication. Still I now am playing catch up at a frantic pace so thought a little solo trip R&R at VWL would be a good thing to throw into the mix.     I foresee a fair number of pictures of the pool and trees.


----------



## Minnie_Moo

There is currently a 15% Disney Visa discount from the on-line Disney store 

I recently booked a night at WL DVC after my Saratoga Springs stay in late October to extend my stay a bit.  I've stayed in the hotel there before, but not DVC.  Looking forward to it, even with the construction!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Did everyone see this info from the WL resort thread and the WL/VWL construction update thread?

http://www.disboards.com/threads/di...on-thread-2015.3372315/page-122#post-54246043

_*From Cultural Rep 1996:  "I just spoke to a castmember who was doing the construction, he looked like he was fairly senior (not a contractor, had a Disney name badge on) about the work being done on the first floor of the south wing. He said that the whole of that wing from the elevators midway down to the end near the lake are being turned into DVC. A mixture of studios, 1 and 2 bed. He also said that they are taking a few rooms from the other half of the south wing (from the midway elevators towards the lobby) for the same purpose. The rooms that have been worked on are 'show rooms' so that people can see what the new DVC accommodation will look like."*_

A couple of posts further down from the report he posted some pictures from outside the rooms I believe.

I wonder what success I might have getting a peak inside if I pull a pool chair over and park it next to those rooms for awhile and just wait and watch.


----------



## Corinne

Many thanks for all the replies...Kathy, after your post yesterday I researched and found the shop Disney parks app. It's on my iPhone now.

The one item I "need" is the Tink Dooney bag, which oddly enough is not there...its only on the disneystore.com site.

*Granny-what time do you arrive on the 16th? It is the day we depart!*


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> Feelin' it again . . .
> 
> Yo ho, yo ho, a pirate's life for me.
> We pillage, we plunder, we rifle, and loot,
> Drink up, me 'earties, yo ho.
> We kidnap and ravage and don't give a hoot,
> Drink up me 'earties, yo ho. . . . . . . .



Here we go again

Yo ho, yo ho, a pirate's life for me.
We extort, we pilfer, we filch, and sack,
Drink up, me 'earties, yo ho.
Maraud and embezzle, and even highjack,
Drink up, me 'earties, yo ho.

Eliza
Feeling your excitement!  Still in Double Digits at 63 for us

KAT
Glad to hear you are starting to get some relief, so sorry to hear you have been having issues this summer


----------



## DiznyDi

Kathy so sorry to hear of your health struggles!  I think a solo trip will be good 'for what ails you'!   Hopefully you'll get plenty of rest and will be able to bring back some information about the construction.

Is there any definite news about new DVC Club level rooms?  I've heard/read only speculation.

Oh boy Eliza!  You know how we love pictures.  Can't wait to hear about your trip!

JT - we're going to miss you by a few days   54 days for us - but it does look as if Julie and I will be able to meet.  Yay!


----------



## Dizny Dad

eliza61 said:


> *DOING THE HAPPY SINGLE DIGIT DANCE THIS MORNING.
> *
> _(or it could just be hot flashes but that's another story all together)_


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> Many thanks for all the replies...Kathy, after your post yesterday I researched and found the shop Disney parks app. It's on my iPhone now.
> 
> The one item I "need" is the Tink Dooney bag, which oddly enough is not there...its only on the disneystore.com site.
> 
> *Granny-what time do you arrive on the 16th? It is the day we depart!*




*Corinne*...I saw your trip dates and couldn't believe we just missed each other.  We don't arrive until the evening on the 16th.  I am bummed!


----------



## Granny

*Kathy*...prayers and blessings on you as you start your path to feeling much better.  Looks like you, Teapot, Corinne and I are playing tag in September as we roll into WDW with trips that don't overlap!  Hope you are feeling great very soon!

*Groupies*...looks like all our grousing about DHS got some results...they're adding a huge Star Wars section of DHS now?  I know this has been rumored for a long time but now it is official with Bob Iger announcing it a couple of days ago.  So good job...they know they have to keep the Groupies happy!


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> *Corinne*...I saw your trip dates and couldn't believe we just missed each other.  We don't arrive until the evening on the 16th.  I am bummed!


Booooooo


----------



## momtwoboys

if the villa pool construction is supposed to start this Oct, wondering how far along it will look by April. Hate that I have to guess on what to do with our april reservations when we booked in May. such a gamble with our vacation and money.


----------



## Lakegirl

What is the distance of the trail between WL and FT. Wilderness?


----------



## jimmytammy

Lakegirl said:


> What is the distance of the trail between WL and FT. Wilderness?


I think it is right around a mile.  We have walked it a few times and it really doesnt seem that long


----------



## sleepydog25

momtwoboys said:


> if the villa pool construction is supposed to start this Oct, wondering how far along it will look by April. Hate that I have to guess on what to do with our april reservations when we booked in May. such a gamble with our vacation and money.


I read on one of the earliest VWL upgrade threads that the plan is to be finished by Feb/Mar; however, DVC construction is not known for being particularly speedy or timely.

JT is correct:  the paved trail between the two resorts is right at a mile. . .as long as you start where the path begins at the walkway junction between the main Lodge and VWL, then go all the way to Pioneer Hall at FW. There is a new sign at the junction trailhead (right across from Topiary Mickey) that shows a route encompassing 2.5 total miles.  That route has you meandering around FW a bit before coming back. Of course, my favorite route is to take the nature trail from beside the bike rental shop then heading--oh, wait. . .that trail is to be closed for construction


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday DynaGuy!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Wishing DynaGuy a very Happy Birthday!  *


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> I think it is right around a mile.  We have walked it a few times and it really doesnt seem that long



It is longer if you are running . . .or so it seems.  But a great walk none the less.


----------



## momtwoboys

thanks Sleepydog25! I just dont know what to do, move ourselves at the 7month mark which is sept 15th, or hang tight and hope for the best? We purposely requested near villa pool on our reservation when it was made may 15th. we hoped to have many relaxing days by this pool. Not newbies to WDW at all, this was to be our first WLV stay and not sure what to do.


----------



## Granny

momtwoboys said:


> thanks Sleepydog25! I just dont know what to do, move ourselves at the 7month mark which is sept 15th, or hang tight and hope for the best? We purposely requested near villa pool on our reservation when it was made may 15th. we hoped to have many relaxing days by this pool. Not newbies to WDW at all, this was to be our first WLV stay and not sure what to do.



If relaxing by the pool is a high priority, then I would definitely move the reservation at the seven month mark.  I really think that for those of us who enjoy the setting and grounds of VWL, the next two years won't be a great time to visit our home.  Personally, while I thoroughly enjoy VWL quiet and seclusion, I think that we would still rather stay there than most other places.  

The next couple of years may be a good time for VWL owners to sample other DVC resorts at WDW.  We've stayed in all of them except the Poly villas and each has its own unique charm and appeal.  We go twice a year, so maybe I'm talking about 4-5 trips of this inconvenience?  Not too bad in the scheme of things.


----------



## Granny

_*   Happy Birthday dynaguy !!!   *_


----------



## ottawagreg

Julie,

The AMA Waterway trip report is most excellent.  I especially like the architecture photos of the buildings.  The roof lines, windows, archways and steeples are impressive.  Makes one wonder how they built them especially considering it is all on uneven ground.  Keep them coming!

greg


----------



## momtwoboys

we go yearly and have since 97, some years 2x. This will be our last trip as a family of 4 before oldest graduates High school. We had planned an 8 day trip with only 3 park days. We have loved AKV, but wanted the setting and feel of WL for this trip. Last 2 were at BWV. Just trying to decide if we should stick it out, or if we move to another studio... which should we pick. I understand things undergo construction, watched many disney expansion project in the parks for years. Just never stayed in the midst of one in a deluxe. Guess we have a few weeks to make a final decision.


----------



## Granny

momtwoboys said:


> we go yearly and have since 97, some years 2x. This will be our last trip as a family of 4 before oldest graduates High school. We had planned an 8 day trip with only 3 park days. We have loved AKV, but wanted the setting and feel of WL for this trip. Last 2 were at BWV. Just trying to decide if we should stick it out, or if we move to another studio... which should we pick. I understand things undergo construction, watched many disney expansion project in the parks for years. Just never stayed in the midst of one in a deluxe. Guess we have a few weeks to make a final decision.




At this point, there is just a ton of uncertainty around what the construction will look and sound like at WL/VWL.  If you are looking for other places for a trip with not a lot of park visits, then I'd suggest SSR.  Downtown Disney and the Springs are great places to eat and spend time browsing shops, etc.

BCV could be a choice if you anticipate a lot of pool time.


----------



## momtwoboys

Thanks Granny! I like to hear all different point of views. BCV as of now isnt even available for our dates, only partial availability. and we are not interested in OKW or SSR. BLT studios I hear are very small, VGF and Poly are out of our price range sadly so that leaves AKV at 116 points and BWV 132 points which are affordable and still available. OR we could risk staying at WLV which was 127 points. I know we have 3 weeks or so till our 7 month mark so listing all the pros and cons are what we are doing now. Thanks again!!


----------



## sleepydog25

momtwoboys said:


> Thanks Granny! I like to hear all different point of views. BCV as of now isnt even available for our dates, only partial availability. and we are not interested in OKW or SSR. BLT studios I hear are very small, VGF and Poly are out of our price range sadly so that leaves AKV at 116 points and BWV 132 points which are affordable and still available. OR we could risk staying at WLV which was 127 points. I know we have 3 weeks or so till our 7 month mark so listing all the pros and cons are what we are doing now. Thanks again!!


Tough decision to be sure given your 7-month point is before the serious construction begins.  I will say that we've enjoyed AKV in the past, especially since we nearly always drive down thus have quick transportation.  Plus, the architecture will, of course, remind you of VWL.  As for BLT, while a bit smaller, their convenience factor is hard to beat:  walk to MK, the monorail, and TOWL. We've had lake side view both times we've stayed there and loved it.  You can see all of EWP and have a clear view of the pool area which made allowing my 14-year old go to the pool alone easier since I could actually see her there.  lol  Yep, I spied a bit.  I wouldn't worry too much over your decision--you'll enjoy wherever you wind up.


----------



## Kathymford

AKV is my favorite next to WL. I wish it had more boats ... err ... any boats.  OKW was pretty good too, but we like being in the MK area because, duh, I'm a princess.


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> 15 Days until *VWL *for me!!!
> 
> Just cancelled a DL trip and added this trip about 3-4 weeks ago when it started coming out about the full force of the renovations that would be going on.  I'm still unhappy about all of the work and decided I'd sneak in a "good bye to Hidden Springs" trip!  Also having a WDW AP and needing to buy DL tickets rather evened out (actually improved on) the additional travel costs to fly across the country vs to S. Cal.  While Sept weather is so not a favorite I intend to spend the worst part of the day by the Springs or staying cool and calm at our beloved lodge.  (That's assuming I can resist the pull of just one more ride at the parks!)    And I look forward to catching the Frozen Fireworks at DHS which I've never seen.  The first couple of months this summer were virtually a loss for me as I was down with all the most tiring and wearing symptoms of what is now diagnosed Graves Disease.  Looking back the symptoms first started appearing while we were on our May SWW trip.  Been feeling better although still trying to find the right dose of medication - last test showed me swinging form hyperthyroid to hypothryoid so apparently I'm a bit unusual and respond quickly to the medication. Still I now am playing catch up at a frantic pace so thought a little solo trip R&R at VWL would be a good thing to throw into the mix.     I foresee a fair number of pictures of the pool and trees.



Very nice!  Enjoy!  I wish I could have found a way to sneak in one more trip pre construction but there was just no way.  I will make a point to get over there next month while I'm down for my conference.  I need to sit on that beach one more time before construction starts.



ottawagreg said:


> Julie,
> 
> The AMA Waterway trip report is most excellent.  I especially like the architecture photos of the buildings.  The roof lines, windows, archways and steeples are impressive.  Makes one wonder how they built them especially considering it is all on uneven ground.  Keep them coming!
> 
> greg



Thank you very much Greg!  It's fun going through the photos again.  The architecture was one of the things I love most & they did it without all our modern tools.   The windows I love.  The cathedrals amazing.  Maybe I should post a few photos here?  I don't want to clog the thread with non VWL posts but I could post a few of the best photos if anyone wants to see.  What say you groupies?

Dang it I thought I quoted Eliza's post about single digits & hot flashes.         You crack me up Eliza!   Enjoy your trip.


----------



## momtwoboys

agree we have loved our stays at AKV, but we wanted to be near MK.


----------



## MiaSRN62

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Here's more info.  It's called "Shop Disney Parks":
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/other/mymag...k-shopping-experience-with-new-mobile-app.htm
> 
> And the release info:
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/other/mymag...-parks-app-now-available-in-the-app-store.htm



Hi...curious? How will this work? Do you pay at the store inside the Disney Park? Or will it charge it to a credit card you store on the site? Standard shipping rates? If you purchase multiple items over a span of say....a week....will it give you one single bulk shipping rate? Thanks for this info Kathy. Couldn't find details on the links.


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> The architecture was one of the things I love most & they did it without all our modern tools.   The windows I love.  The cathedrals amazing.  Maybe I should post a few photos here?  I don't want to clog the thread with non VWL posts but I could post a few of the best photos if anyone wants to see.  *What say you groupies?*


I say go for it!  I would love to see some of the pics.  We are an equal opportunity photo watcher group, says I.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday DynaGuy!!!!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

momtwoboys said:


> we go yearly and have since 97, some years 2x. This will be our last trip as a family of 4 before oldest graduates High school. We had planned an 8 day trip with only 3 park days. We have loved AKV, but wanted the setting and feel of WL for this trip. Last 2 were at BWV. Just trying to decide if we should stick it out, or if we move to another studio... which should we pick. I understand things undergo construction, watched many disney expansion project in the parks for years. Just never stayed in the midst of one in a deluxe. Guess we have a few weeks to make a final decision.



During the latter part of the Poly work (although they are still working on the quiet pool there too) someone posted a picture that stood out to me.  A couple people were sitting on their lounge chairs on the beach with a loader or backhoe behind them and the green construction fence.  If you feel comfortable with something like that being very possible while your have your resort time then stay at VWL.  Our other main go to resorts are BWV, AKV and BLT although with 4 of you I think I'd skip BLT and select one of the others if you decide to move.  Although I will say that for a resort stay OKW would be high on my list.  It's sooooo peaceful and has the nice boat ride to DTD.


----------



## momtwoboys

I think for this coming trip, our final before our oldest graduates we wanted something relaxing and no construction  so my guess is that we will decide between AKV Jambo house, or BWV pool/garden view and request village green. I wish that Poly or GF wasnt so much $$$$$$


----------



## momtwoboys

I Only wonder if Disney is calling people with reservations and offering to move them is just for Oct-Jan peeps? We booked in may before this announcement so the construction wasnt even made aware at that point


----------



## ottawagreg

horselover said:


> Thank you very much Greg! It's fun going through the photos again. The architecture was one of the things I love most & they did it without all our modern tools. The windows I love. The cathedrals amazing. Maybe I should post a few photos here? I don't want to clog the thread with non VWL posts but I could post a few of the best photos if anyone wants to see. What say you groupies?



Julie, I would think that most of us here would not mind some pics.  The ones I saw are very good and I found them quite interesting.  They don't look anything like lake buena vista that is for sure, but they are stunning to see.  You must have an awesome cell phone camera!



momtwoboys said:


> I think for this coming trip, our final before our oldest graduates we wanted something relaxing and no construction  so my guess is that we will decide between AKV Jambo house, or BWV pool/garden view and request village green. I wish that Poly or GF wasnt so much $$$$$$



I agree with you.  We booked ten night for July 2016, or the magic season.  Ten nights at VWL is 178 points.  Ten nights at the Poly....... 238.  So if one were to buy 60 points from a broker or another DVC members at $12 (which is probably low; $15 is better guess??), it would cost $720.  That is two round trips on United from Chicago-O'Hare.  The monorail is handy for sure.  But the boat ride very nice, and we almost always use it instead of riding the bus.  We get three more nights at Lodge for the similar number of points.  It is little wonder to me why we always wind up back at VWL.  As much as I would like to try other resorts, we always go to our home resort.  BEST bang for the buck.  Just sayin.


----------



## DiznyDi

Julie, I'd love to see some of your photos.  We have a young German relative staying with us at the moment.  DDad and I have had the family to Europe on 2 occasions.  I agree the architecture, cathedrals or domes and the quaintness of the villages is wonderful.  Believe it or not, we also found walking thru the cemeteries to be enjoyable.  Reading the headstones and seeing the history is something we in the US just don't have.  Post away!


----------



## horselover

Ok I'll post some pictures.  I'll try to get to it tonight but if not definitely by the weekend.


----------



## jimmytammy

Julie, I too am up for seeing some pics.  I have a bunch on my phone from our England trip but this pesky lack of computer savvy is getting in my way


----------



## horselover

ottawagreg said:


> Julie, I would think that most of us here would not mind some pics.  The ones I saw are very good and I found them quite interesting.  They don't look anything like lake buena vista that is for sure, but they are stunning to see.  You must have an awesome cell phone camera!



About a week before my trip I upgraded my phone to the Samsung S6 specifically for the camera.  I really didn't need a new phone but I did need a phone with a better camera for work.  I'm so glad I did.  That camera is amazing!  You can't tell from my the pictures I posted, but on my phone you can zoom in to see incredible detail.  If you saw my latest update one of the photos I took from the top of Wertheim's castle we could zoom in & see a truck way, way off in the distance.  You can't even see the truck in the picture.  Love that camera. 



jimmytammy said:


> Julie, I too am up for seeing some pics.  I have a bunch on my phone from our England trip but this pesky lack of computer savvy is getting in my way



You can do it Jimmy!  It's not that hard.  I had to transfer all my pic from my phone to my laptop.  Plug in your phone using the USB cord you charge it with to you computer.   You should then see your phone listed as a device if you open My Computer.  Double click on it & open your picture folder.  Then all you need to do is select the photos you want to move to your computer & paste them into your Pictures folder on your computer.  You got this!   

I obviously didn't get to posting the pictures last night but I will have time this weekend.  For now I'll post the photo I just mentioned above.  It was taken from the top of Burg Wertheim & by the top I mean the very top & it was a hike!

Here's the castle.  I took this from the dock.  It's further away then it looks.  Great zoom on the camera too.





This was our view from the top.  There's a truck on that bridge way in the distance.









More this weekend.  Have a great day groupies!


----------



## Corinne

Wow Julie, the photos are amazing!


----------



## horselover

Corinne said:


> Wow Julie, the photos are amazing!



Thanks Corinne! 

Here's a few more.  It's hard to pick favorites because I have so many good ones.  I'll do them in batches so I don't overwhelm the thread.

Michaelsburg Abbey, Bamberg





Not a historic site but this to me captured everything you imagine quaint German towns to be.  Loved all the colorful houses & the beautiful window boxes.





Kitzingen





Rothenberg.  Loved Rothenberg.  One of our favorites.

















Our home for the week.  AmaDolce.





More later!


----------



## Granny

Julie...those photos are stunning!  Just beautiful.  Never been to Europe, not sure if it is on my bucket list or not.  Your pictures are making a strong case for it! Thanks.


----------



## ottawagreg

Julie. How many passengers aboard a cruise?  What size is a cabin, similar to the "C" deck of a cruise ship or one on the promenade deck?  The pics I saw on other the board of the food looked very inviting. Did you enjoy the meals?  Probably not many activities aboard as one is likely to visit the city at each stop? I really am enjoying the the scenic panorama views and the old city streets too. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## horselover

ottawagreg said:


> Julie. How many passengers aboard a cruise?  What size is a cabin, similar to the "C" deck of a cruise ship or one on the promenade deck?  The pics I saw on other the board of the food looked very inviting. Did you enjoy the meals?  Probably not many activities aboard as one is likely to visit the city at each stop? I really am enjoying the the scenic panorama views and the old city streets too. Thank you for sharing.



River cruise ships in general have an occupancy of around 125-160 passengers.   If by C deck you're referring to the lowest level on an ocean ship I'd say not really the right comparison.  There are only 3 passenger decks.  The lowest level cabins have 2 high double windows.  The next 2 decks will be your french balcony cabins & suites.  There are normally only a few suites on these ships.  Some ships do have real balconies you can sit on in addition to the french balcony cabins.  The cabins are small but we really spent very little time in them.  Less time than I spent on any ocean cruise I've been on.  Our cabin was 170 sq. ft.  That's bigger than the standard cabin of that other big river cruise liine that everyone knows because they do so much advertising.  Not really a fan of that line.  River cruises are meant to be an immersive cultural experience.  It's all about the destination not about the ship.  If you're (and I mean general "you") the type of traveler that needs casinos, broadway shows, & nonstop action then a river cruise proabably is not for you.   Most river cruise ships these days will have a small pool (or hot tub), fitness center & spa.  We did have entertainment but it wasn't the super exciting.  There was a on board pianist.  He was amazing.  He played all kind of music but he was classicially trained & wow was his classical playing amazing.  They brought aboard a singer one night.  She was very good.  Had performed in many West End shows.  It was a musical, show tuned based performance.  We enjoyed it.  Glass blowing demo one night.  Sound kind of boring but it really was quite good.  A trio of local I don't know what to call them folk type music.  We did not enjoy them at all.  Last night we had a classical trio.  Amazing!  One number actually brought me to tears.  I ate more on this cruise than I've eaten on any other cruise I've been on.  It was fantastic food & the beer & wine (including at lunch & dinner, mimosas at breakfast) were very free flowing.  Not stingy at all with the included beverages.  A couple other river cruise lines are completely all inclusive so you get cocktails as well as beer & wine.

I'll post some pictures of my cabin in the next round of pictures.


----------



## ottawagreg

Very interesting.  Cabins on our cruise were  pretty tight but we managed. I was curious about the real estate on the boat used for lodging. The dining room looked spacious. Did they cruise primarily at night then?  Venture into towns and castles in the day?  It looks very inticing.  We have not been to Europe.  Why did you the river you did?  Climate. Family history. Itinerary on the specific cruise.   Seems like Germany might be very interesting. History and scenic beauty.  Wine cruises might be bad. I would need an AA Group somewhere along the way!


----------



## jimmytammy

↑
Julie, I too am up for seeing some pics. I have a bunch on my phone from our England trip but this pesky lack of computer savvy is getting in my way
You can do it Jimmy! It's not that hard. I had to transfer all my pic from my phone to my laptop. Plug in your phone using the USB cord you charge it with to you computer. You should then see your phone listed as a device if you open My Computer. Double click on it & open your picture folder. Then all you need to do is select the photos you want to move to your computer & paste them into your Pictures folder on your computer. You got this!

*Julie, you lost me at USB cord  
But I will give it a try!  Thanks for the help(Lord knows I need all I can get in this dept.)*


----------



## horselover

ottawagreg said:


> Very interesting.  Cabins on our cruise were  pretty tight but we managed. I was curious about the real estate on the boat used for lodging. The dining room looked spacious. Did they cruise primarily at night then?  Venture into towns and castles in the day?  It looks very inticing.  We have not been to Europe.  Why did you the river you did?  Climate. Family history. Itinerary on the specific cruise.   Seems like Germany might be very interesting. History and scenic beauty.  Wine cruises might be bad. I would need an AA Group somewhere along the way!



Actually I didn't post any pics of the dining room.  I could never get in there when it was empty.  I think the picture you're thinking of is the lounge.

Is it this one?





The lounge was the hangout spot.  It has the bar, fancy coffee maker, entertainment & it's where they have the light lunch & afternoon tea.  The dining room was plenty roomy for the amount of passengers on board.  We had 132 on our sailing.  We did cruise primarily at night but sometimes we did cruise from port to port in the afternoons.  Our only late night in port was in Zell (which is coming up next in my TR on that other site).  I'm Irish & Scottish so I didn't choose this itinerary for the ancestry.        It was a choice between 2 of their itineraries.  This rivers & castles one in Germany or the Paris to Paris w/Normandy beaches itinerary.  I chose the one I did for the scenery (it's the more scenic of the 2), the castles & I knew I could add Paris on at the end.  Best of both worlds.  Germany had never been super high on my radar of places to visit but I'm so glad I experienced it now.  It's very beautiful.   I would eventually like to do several of their other itineraries including the Paris to Paris, Danube & Tulip Time cruises.   I didn't realize you were a fellow wine lover!    I can drink wine with the best of them (did I mention I was Irish  ) but not to worry.  They won't force it on you but it's there if you want it for lunch & dinner.  They will fill your glass when dinner is over if you'd like to take it with you to the lounge.  Anything after that you're on your own.




jimmytammy said:


> ↑
> Julie, I too am up for seeing some pics. I have a bunch on my phone from our England trip but this pesky lack of computer savvy is getting in my way
> You can do it Jimmy! It's not that hard. I had to transfer all my pic from my phone to my laptop. Plug in your phone using the USB cord you charge it with to you computer. You should then see your phone listed as a device if you open My Computer. Double click on it & open your picture folder. Then all you need to do is select the photos you want to move to your computer & paste them into your Pictures folder on your computer. You got this!
> 
> *Julie, you lost me at USB cord
> But I will give it a try!  Thanks for the help(Lord knows I need all I can get in this dept.)*



     Sorry Jimmy!   You do know how to plug in your phone to charge it right?        That's your USB cord!


----------



## DiznyDi

Beautiful pictures Julie!  Thanks for taking the time to share with us!

JT - you can do it!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey, I know this guy, it's CaptainD hanging out with TammyNC(mom)
Happy Birthday CaptainD!!!! The Big 2-1


----------



## Granny

_*   Happy 21st Birthday Cap'n D  !!!  *_


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Woo hoo!  Happy Birthday Captain D!!!!*
*Enjoy that milestone 21st birthday!!!!*​


----------



## horselover

Happy Birthday Captain D!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I just saw this video of the making of the new Soarin' around the world posted on facebook:

http://www.wesh.com/orlandomyway/or...-to-open-at-walt-disney-world-resort/34756220

Look awesome and beautiful.  Except, ahem, 4D!!   3D can often be iffy for me.  Can't even imagine what 4D has the potential to do!


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I just saw this video of the making of the new Soarin' around the world posted on facebook:
> 
> http://www.wesh.com/orlandomyway/or...-to-open-at-walt-disney-world-resort/34756220
> 
> Look awesome and beautiful.  Except, ahem, 4D!!   3D can often be iffy for me.  Can't even imagine what 4D has the potential to do!


Kathy...thanks for posting that link.  I agree with you...Soarin is on the border of "can do" attractions.  But it is sorely in need of a new video.  Looks like this one will be fun!


----------



## sleepydog25

_*Hope you have a great birthday, Cap'n D!! *_


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Kathy...thanks for posting that link.  I agree with you...Soarin is on the border of "can do" attractions.  But it is sorely in need of a new video.  Looks like this one will be fun!



I've only been in the Canada movie once in the past 25 years because it would make my head spin!  And that's just a big circle of pictures.


----------



## twokats

Happy 21st birthday Captain D!!!


----------



## Corinne

*Happy 21st Birthday Captain D!!!!!*


----------



## Dizny Dad

Just spent the last 36 hours on a fast trip to Monterrey, N.L. Mexico on business; left Cleveland at 6Am Monday, returned at 4:30 PM Tuesday.  And of course, when ever I travel, I always miss big events.  And what was it this time?  
 HAPPY BIRTHDAY CAPTAIN D! 


(Geeze Louise; I always miss the best stuff when I'm traveling.)


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

A nice problem to have......receiving an email telling you what to expect on your WDW trip and not knowing which one they're talking about!  

A little worrisome problem......opening facebook and seeing a post from WDW tracking Hurricane Erika which may be affecting WDW starting the day before you arrive on one of those trips.    I guess day before is better than day of though!!


----------



## sleepydog25

I apologize ahead of time for being a bit of a Debbie Downer, but if you've seen any news today it likely included the report about the killing of the news crew while they were filming a live segment of an early morning show.  It was in my area and a station *luv* and I watch each morning, every morning.  We missed the live broadcast since I was readying for work, and she was preparing her lunch for work.  However, it wasn't too long after when we found out, and the shock waves of the news reverberated around ever corner in southwest Virginia.  It made for a very sobering day at work.  There's not a lot to be said that hasn't already been uttered.  Tragedy, it seems, knows no bounds, has no limits.  As a culture, we've come to worship violence and consider all lives expendable--the only way to solve what ails someone is to strike out.  There are no easy answers, no panacea. There's only a void where young lives once thrived.  Kiss your loved ones every chance you get.  Tell them you love them.  I'm optimistic these two departed souls did just that this morning when they left for work.


----------



## Corinne

Sleepy, the events today were tragic to say the least. Absolutely horrible.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

It's such a sad and tragic event Sleepy.  And I think when it's people you essentally invite into your home everyday you really can feel like you've lost close friends.


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy, 

That was sad hearing about the news yesterday.  I tend to not watch it much as I find most news depressing.  But when you hear of something like this, it makes the mind wonder, what leads someone to this?  We all have negative thoughts from time to time where it comes to others.  Its human nature.  But lashing out like this, taking someone else's life, thats a whole different matter.  

Hate has got to stop among our nation,not trying to exclude other parts of the world, but it has to end.  We were once a proud people.  When 911 happened, we came together, not white, black, brown, yellow red or any other color, we were one.  What in the world has happened since that time?    We can spread love, and we can be a friend to others, each one of us, and all we can do is that, and hope and pray it spreads throughout the land.

My day starts in the Word of God, clears my head, makes my perspective a lot better each day.  I go to FB but not for long as thats getting more like a news channel, and less about the people I like and care about, then I migrate here. Why? Because you folks feel my needs to make my day a little brighter, whether its a laugh, a good feeling about "home", sharing of a trip, or any of the other topics we discuss here.  

Patrick, you have said be sure to tell your loved ones everyday how you feel about them, and though I dont do that with you folks often, I do so today...though many of you I have never personally met, I feel like I know you still, many of you I have met once, and many of you several times(probably more than you asked for), I say it today, you are my extended family, not just friends or cyber folks, but family.  So I say it...I love you all and care about each one of you.


----------



## Dizny Dad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> . . . . . . . A little worrisome problem......opening facebook and seeing a post from WDW tracking Hurricane Erika which may be affecting WDW starting the day before you arrive on one of those trips. . . . . . .



Our DD took a trip to The World ~10 years ago when a hurricane was to make landfall during her trip.  We asked her to cancel the trip knowing it was coming (parental thing).  Because of where the hurricane made landfall, and the inland position of The World, the parks never closed.  She said it was a little windy and rainy, but not really that unusual compared to other rainy days she had experienced on other trips to The World.  This story doesn't mean much for your concerns, just that there may be a chance that you experience no really big deals.  Good luck and may God bless your experience.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Sleepy,
> 
> That was sad hearing about the news yesterday.  I tend to not watch it much as I find most news depressing.  But when you hear of something like this, it makes the mind wonder, what leads someone to this?  We all have negative thoughts from time to time where it comes to others.  Its human nature.  But lashing out like this, taking someone else's life, thats a whole different matter.
> 
> Hate has got to stop among our nation. . .
> 
> Patrick, you have said be sure to tell your loved ones everyday how you feel about them, and though I dont do that with you folks often, I do so today...though many of you I have never personally met, I feel like I know you still, many of you I have met once, and many of you several times(probably more than you asked for), I say it today, you are my extended family, not just friends or cyber folks, but family.  So I say it...I love you all and care about each one of you.


I echo your sentiments, *JT*.  I infrequently watch national news as, no matter the choice, their intent is to sell you something, and I don't mean commercials.  News corporations are businesses, bottom line.  Yet, I digress. . .I do watch local news as it's largely happenings and events in this small region along with local weather and sports.  One could hardly dream that the day you walk out the door to do a story on tourism in a fairly affluent area would result in your death.  We've come to de-value life on so many levels and in so many ways.  Like you, I have come to view our small band as a solace to every day sadness, which is why I posted what I did.  Doing so helped me put some context to the awful tragedy which, though it didn't personally affect anyone I knew, certainly was a clear reminder that life is fleeting.  Thanks again, all.


----------



## Granny

Patrick...it was indeed a senseless tragedy which we witness all too often these days.  It seems that there is just so much anger in people, and some of it leaks through to forums like the DISBoards.  Obviously, that's a far cry from the tragedy in your area, but the point is that it does make threads like this one even more special as some place we can come and find peace and joy.  To be sure, we also share hardships here but mostly we just enjoy sharing about our favorite retreat.  

So this thread is to the real world what VWL is to WDW...a haven, a respite and a beautiful place to hang out and count our blessings.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Patrick...it was indeed a senseless tragedy which we witness all too often these days.  It seems that there is just so much anger in people, and some of it leaks through to forums like the DISBoards.  Obviously, that's a far cry from the tragedy in your area, but the point is that it does make threads like this one even more special as some place we can come and find peace and joy.  To be sure, we also share hardships here but mostly we just enjoy sharing about our favorite retreat.
> 
> So this thread is to the real world what VWL is to WDW...a haven, a respite and a beautiful place to hang out and count our blessings.


Amen.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> Our DD took a trip to The World ~10 years ago when a hurricane was to make landfall during her trip.  We asked her to cancel the trip knowing it was coming (parental thing).  Because of where the hurricane made landfall, and the inland position of The World, the parks never closed.  She said it was a little windy and rainy, but not really that unusual compared to other rainy days she had experienced on other trips to The World.  This story doesn't mean much for your concerns, just that there may be a chance that you experience no really big deals.  Good luck and may God bless your experience.



Thanks for that DDad!  I've never been when a hurricane actually made landfall so good to hear how things went although I know it can vary.  When I booked this trip I was thinking about our one and only other trip in Sept and how we enjoyed the small crowds but had more or less written it off for travel because of the heat and humidity.  But I hadn't thought further about it until they started speaking of the 10th anniversary of Katrina when all of a sudden I had one of those duh moments.    We were there in 2005 too.  We flew in on a late flight and stayed at the airport Hyatt.  When we came out that morning there were all kinds of branches down etc - I think it was the edge of one of the tropical storms and heard it had produced a few tornadoes in the area during the night.  We went to WDW for a few days (first free dining when it included tip and apps!) and DH's first visit to WL.  And it was our first introduction to VWL too!  All around quite the trip.  They were selling it again and we walked into the villas lobby but declined the "timeshare" walk thru in favor of getting to the parks.  And nor did we have the funds to buy at that time. Next up was my tele-communications conference at Universal where several people left early from the Mississippi and Louisiana companies because of Rita bearing down on them.  That really was quite the year.


----------



## ottawagreg

Hello Moose Lovers!  I trust that all is well with each of you. Just stopped by to see what I have missed.  More than twenty-four hours since a post on our thread so this will bump us up to the top of the list.

Captain D, happy late birthday!  Party on dude.  Twenty-one?  Congratulations.  Now you have to get a job and go to work every day.  Enjoy!  On the bright side it is only about 45 years until retirement, so you got that going for you!

Have a good weekend all.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday DODIE!!!!


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday Dodie!

Hope it is a great one.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Dodie!!!*


----------



## DiznyDi

Wishing Dodie a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Me too, me too . . . .
HAPPY BIRTHDAY Dodie!


----------



## Dizny Dad

EeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeHaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!    Our wait list came thru!  DiznyDi, DD, DSL & I were to stay for one night at SSR in October before transferring to The Lodge for the week.  Originally there was just no room in the Inn for that first night.  I do like SSR, and have Reservations for a long stay there in May 2016, but a split stay, especially a one nighter, just doesn't really appeal to us anymore.  EeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeHaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Great news D Dad!   Always nice to settle in and stay put!  

I've just settled into my seat for the first leg of my cross country flight.   Be at VWL by dinner.


----------



## Dizny Dad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> . . . . . . . . I've just settled into my seat for the first leg of my cross country flight.   Be at VWL by dinner.



And all the groupies said . . .ah, cool! Wow!  Enjoy!


----------



## twokats

. . .ah, cool! Wow!  Enjoy!

The same goes for you D Dad


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> EeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeHaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!    Our wait list came thru!  DiznyDi, DD, DSL & I were to stay for one night at SSR in October before transferring to The Lodge for the week.  Originally there was just no room in the Inn for that first night.  I do like SSR, and have Reservations for a long stay there in May 2016, but a split stay, especially a one nighter, just doesn't really appeal to us anymore.  EeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeHaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


Updated Page 1!  Great news!


----------



## jimmytammy

I love the buzz and excitement around these parts!


----------



## DiznyDi

What's up with everyone this fine Wednesday morning?

We had a young (17 yrs) German relative staying with us for about 3 weeks.  She returned to her home Monday.  We celebrated my mother in laws 90th birthday over the week-end with a family party on our porch.  Michigan relatives joined in on the fun.  The day was beautiful; not too hot with good food and conversation.

So very glad our waitlist came thru!  We do enjoy SSR, but for just that one night.....  Thanks sleepy for updating the list!

I've requested lake view for both our Oct and Dec stays.  I'm hopeful of seeing first-hand what is being done.  As long as I can hear the boat horns in the morning, I'll be a happy camper!

Hope you're having a great time Kathy!

JT, I was remiss in not responding to your earlier comment - Love you, too!  And all the rest of the family.

Enjoy your day, Groupies!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Enjoying my Mickey Waffles  with strawberries and my almond milk latte bought at Territory Lounge morning coffee bar while sitting here...





A lifeguard passing by said good morning and then stopped,  looked back,  and stated I had the best spot around.   I agreed!


----------



## momtwoboys

that right by the Villa pool right? that is exactly where we wanted to be hanging out next april! As of now I have no idea if we will stick it out or move resorts. Enjoy your time at WL! Looks awesome!


----------



## Corinne

Keep on posting Kathy!!!

We will be there in just 10 days


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

momtwoboys said:


> that right by the Villa pool right? that is exactly where we wanted to be hanging out next april! As of now I have no idea if we will stick it out or move resorts. Enjoy your time at WL! Looks awesome!


That's correct!  Right by Hidden Springs pool.

I spent the morning wandering around the lodge and then took the nature trail over to FW and wandered around there.  Visited the horses, chatted with the farriers who were shoeing and met the horse, Chief, who for his first time will be running the Headless Horseman around for the MNSSHP parade.





Hi!  I'm Chief.  American Pharoah who?  I'm about to become a star!.









Fpond this new item in the store at WL.  There's not a lot of DVC merchandise that I've seen recently that I've liked enough to consider but thought I'd get this.   Then the price... $74.99.  Gulp.  I'm too used to getting these throws in the past for  $25 or so with a purchase of xxx amount around Christmas.  So it's back on the shelf at the moment while I digest that price.  They also had a DVC umbrella and at $19.95 that may be the winner.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Enjoying my Mickey Waffles  with strawberries and my almond milk latte bought at Territory Lounge morning coffee bar while sitting here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lifeguard passing by said good morning and then stopped,  looked back,  and stated I had the best spot around.   I agreed!


Loved the new coffee bar at Territory Lounge!  It had just opened when we were there, and we found it a perfect spot to grab our lattes before heading out to a park or down to RF.  My favorite part was they didn't charge more for extra shots.


----------



## jimmytammy

Loving the VWL trip report KAT and the pictures too


----------



## Dizny Dad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> . . . . . . . . . I spent the morning wandering around the lodge and then took the nature trail over to FW and wandered around there.  Visited the horses, chatted with the farriers who were shoeing and met the horse, Chief, who for his first time will be running the Headless Horseman around for the MNSSHP parade.. . . . . .



DiznyDi & I love the walk from The Lodge to FW, and always stop to see the horse.  We often encourage people to seek out the Horse Museum, as it is listed as an activity in many Disney books, but is really just a draw to see the beautiful Percherons and their keepers. 

Keep the pics coming!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

It has begun. . . . . .  I can hear the drum beat of the anticipated morning ritual. _37 sleeps_ is what I heard this morning as I got ready for work.  It slipped from DiznyDi's lips in the twilight of the bedroom's quiet awakening.  And so it goes.  Before this morning, it was an occasional comment hear while presenting her coffee to her while she remained reclined in her bed, computer open to the DISboards, phone at her side.  But this morning was the third day in succession that she repeated the mantra. . . . . . . . . . it has begun.

(I know; what a bunch of gobbled gook.  I feel better now that I passed that.   But it indeed has begun . . . )


----------



## Granny

Very cool, DDad...you're getting closer now!  

We are 12 days out from our trip home to our beloved VWL.  We haven't stayed there for a couple of years so we are quite ready to head home for a great two weeks.  

Already starting to feel the stress slipping away....


----------



## jimmytammy

47 Days for us.  When Tammy was planning her England trip, we were looking at the calendar and I old her, I am good with her being there for an extended stay, _but make sure, make sure you are home in time before our WDW trip, otherwise me and CaptainD will be going without you_
BTW, she is in Spain right now


----------



## DiznyDi

*Wishing all Groupies a very Happy Holiday Week-end!*
Relax, enjoy and have fun with family and friends


----------



## Granny

Thanks for the kind wishes Di !  

And here's hoping that all Groupies have a happy and safe weekend.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

So I kinda fell off the posting and am at MCO now.    I only had my phone and ipad for posting and am looking for a better way to post than what I can do from photo bucket.  I'll test an upload with pictures of the work going on at the main lodge.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Well, that seemed to work now to see if I can do it better!

Going back to my arrival on Tue.  It was overcast and muggy!  I started recalling why I hadn't been back in Sept for exactly a decade.    I've said more than once that I seem to be not allowed to stay on the lakeside and this was no exception.   Once the work starts I feel that is certain to change.   It was a slightly different location though.  Exactly halfway between the bus side and the lake side.

It's was just a couple minutes under an hour from walking off the plane until I walked up to my home for the next 4 nights.   When we landed I had a text waiting with the room number and knowing it didn't meet the request I swung by the front desk.   All they still had left was the same location but higher so I just stayed in 2503.

My view:





And the other direction:





I could still hear the buses so I settled right in.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

A few pictures from that night.
My first time seeing the main pool fully completed with fence and water play area.   It changes the feel a bit. 





The last time I'll see Hidden Springs like this (assuming they will even keep the name).


----------



## Corinne

Oh my gosh.....that photo of the work going on at the WL scares me. I had no idea it was *THAT *extensive. We arrive in 6 days. I guess I'll go back under my rock now.


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks Kathy for the update and pictures.  Like Corinne, I'm also surprised with the massive amount of scaffolding present.  Wow!


----------



## Granny

Kathy...wonderful pictures, thanks for sharing!  

I was hoping that our trip would be "pre-construction" in a couple of weeks, but it looks like that is just part of the deal.  Actually, that scaffolding looks like they are mostly refurbishing the outside of the Lodge.  Not much different than what we saw in April that was around Artist Point and Roaring Fork.  

Looking forward to spending some time at Hidden Springs pool.  I don't normally spend a lot of time at the pool but knowing that it will be gone/re-imagined makes me want to spend a little time there.  Very much looking forward to the trip...countdown is at 10.


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT thanks for the pics!  Its been a few years since our last stay there.  Those pics are a gentle reminder whispering to me...home


----------



## sleepydog25

Happy Labor Day weekend to all the Groupies!  We're staying fairly close to home:  went to Charlotte yesterday for a few items; ran and Starbucked this a.m., planting some mums and other flowers, and mowing later today; catch up on household chores tomorrow.  As for the scaffolding, much was present when we were there in early July, as well, so I don't think it has much to do with the work inside the Lodge for the refurb of regular rooms to DVC nor obviously the Hidden Springs pool area.  Luv will be there in a couple of weeks, though it's for one night at Poly before moving to BCV Concierge for her annual friends' meet for five days.  She plans to do a quick visit to "home" her first day while she awaits the others' arrivals.  Perhaps some pics will be forthcoming then.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> Oh my gosh.....that photo of the work going on at the WL scares me. I had no idea it was *THAT *extensive. We arrive in 6 days. I guess I'll go back under my rock now.





DiznyDi said:


> Thanks Kathy for the update and pictures.  Like Corinne, I'm also surprised with the massive amount of scaffolding present.  Wow!





Granny said:


> Kathy...wonderful pictures, thanks for sharing!
> 
> I was hoping that our trip would be "pre-construction" in a couple of weeks, but it looks like that is just part of the deal.  Actually, that scaffolding looks like they are mostly refurbishing the outside of the Lodge.  Not much different than what we saw in April that was around Artist Point and Roaring Fork.
> 
> Looking forward to spending some time at Hidden Springs pool.  I don't normally spend a lot of time at the pool but knowing that it will be gone/re-imagined makes me want to spend a little time there.  Very much looking forward to the trip...countdown is at 10.



I too had a moment of shock when I had my first glimpse of the Lodge upon arrival - honestly it's not the beautiful building at the moment that I'm used to arriving to.  In addition to this scaffolding on the south side they have it up in the south corner of the inner courtyard.  They have the siding off and are apparently doing some extensive repairs and replacement.  They've been doing this around the whole building for quite a few months and it sounds like they still have a few months left to go.  But the scaffolding is not everywhere and I really didn't find it intrusive once I got over the initial view of the front that I hadn't been prepared for.

Here's pictures from the inner courtyard - first of the falls where you hardly even notice it and then a crop from that photo to show the scaffolding:









One thing I noticed while riding the bus from the Settlement to the Outpost at FW is that they were replacing sections of log siding on the cabins as well.  Not a total strip down though - just pieces here and there that you could see that they had not stained yet.  Overall lots of maintenance work going on!


----------



## Corinne

Groupies, I don't normally post this kind of thing...but if you are so inclined, I ask you to please keep my mom in your prayers. Thanks.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> Groupies, I don't normally post this kind of thing...but if you are so inclined, I ask you to please keep my mom in your prayers. Thanks.



Absolutely Corinne!


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> Groupies, I don't normally post this kind of thing...but if you are so inclined, I ask you to please keep my mom in your prayers. Thanks.



Of course...prayers going up for your Mom as well as you and your family.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Back to my first morning walk over to FW:

First at the lodge





















And then I heard the whoooshing noise start further towards the pool and ran over to catch the show:











As I walked back down to the south end of the beach area I checked up on our poor, seriously neglected little BBQ.  I've seen posts that guests and CM's don't even know it exists.  I wanted to do a little weeding around it!


----------



## wildernessDad

Love the pictures, Kathy.  I can't wait to get there in December, although it won't look like that.  I just hope I outlive the refurb.

What kind of camera did you use for those?


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> Groupies, I don't normally post this kind of thing...but if you are so inclined, I ask you to please keep my mom in your prayers. Thanks.


Lifting your Mom and you up to Him in prayer


----------



## Granny

*Kathy*...great pictures as always! 

I plan on taking an inordinate number of pictures on our upcoming trip.   Just trying to capture the look and feel of VWL before the changes.  I'm slowly convincing myself that when all is said and done, it will be an even better resort complex and the ambiance will still be intact.  Not sure why any such project would take 2 years but it seems that when Disney does construction, speed is not the primary goal. 

Speaking of which, anyone know when Disney Springs in Downtown Disney is scheduled for completion?  We notice a little progress on every trip but look forward to the finished product.  I think Disney made a good decision there and the plans look very nice!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> Love the pictures, Kathy.  I can't wait to get there in December, although it won't look like that.  I just hope I outlive the refurb.
> 
> What kind of camera did you use for those?



Thanks WD!  In the last post all the pictures other than of the grill I used my Sony a6000 with a 10-18mm lens.  The rest have all been with my Samsung S6 Edge phone (with a sometimes foggy lens when I didn't notice!).


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

This was my second walk on the nature trail to FW.  Like Granny plans to do I was taking lots of photos where I feel the change will be greatest:






I found myself wondering if this tree would survive the cut?






The Villas are not that far away from the nature trail which I was told we be used as the road for equipment during construction:










I couldn't see how this tree could be left unless they are going to alter the road for the larger construction equipment:





Two bat boxes in the tree for natural insect control:






Yes, I like trees!  Probably why I like VWL so much!!!






I like horses too.  This was Paul posing for me:






And Chief who I mentioned before will be carrying the Headless Horseman.  He was posing and then when I didn't take a picture right away I swear he gave me a look and turned away!






This little guy surprised me in the showcase room at the barn.  He was trying very hard to get away but was stuck in the corner:






And lastly, a photo that caught my eye.......How many remember when the Magic Kingdom had trees like this in the hub area?!


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> And lastly, a photo that caught my eye.......How many remember when the Magic Kingdom had trees like this in the hub area?!




Our first trip to WDW was in 1998.  I'm pretty sure those trees weren't there, but then again memory isn't my strong suit.  

Thanks for the pictures Kathy!


----------



## twokats

Corinne said:


> Groupies, I don't normally post this kind of thing...but if you are so inclined, I ask you to please keep my mom in your prayers. Thanks.



Corinne, please know we are lifting you both up in prayer.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Our first trip to WDW was in 1998.  I'm pretty sure those trees weren't there, but then again memory isn't my strong suit.
> 
> Thanks for the pictures Kathy!



Apparently time flies when you're having fun!

I had to go do some searching after this as my memory was a bit fuzzy.  Honestly, until I saw this picture I had pretty much forgotten they had trees there and that there had been a previous hub renovation!  I remembered trees at a hub but was writing that off as a DL memory.    But then I couldn't remember where my pictures are from the early 2000's!  Or rather I found lots of pictures but not the one's I was looking for.  lol  I did find one I had from 1985 though and there were the trees.  Whew!  Then I went online and found they were removed in 2005 although there was a tweet saying 2003.  Here's a picture from the 90's:






And then from WDWMagic report in 2005 when the construction walls went up to take out the trees:


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

My second night was spent checking out the Frozen Fireworks at DHS after Toy Story and 2 rides on Rock 'n Rollercoaster.  I had really been looking forward to the DHS fireworks but found that this show was my least favorite of the 3 that I have seen there but fireworks are always good!  A surprise was the "snow" falling on the street.


----------



## ottawagreg

Kathy. Those are excellent photos and especially the fireworks shot.  Those groupies in WDW or about to go, good for you. Enjoy the last month of our villas the way they are. Wish I was there. 

Finished the holiday weekend. I had four days off which was nice. Back to the grind in the morning. 

I have been snooping around on resale boards the last several weeks. Pop in to look at listings and then off the page. It seems there are nearly no listings whatsoever for the VWL resort. I don't know what current asking price would be for a contract with current UY points available. Do any of you know?  Would 2016 UY with 150 or 200 points available be worth $100/point?  More?  Why no contracts offered for sale?  Any thoughts?


----------



## DiznyDi

Corinne said:


> Groupies, I don't normally post this kind of thing...but if you are so inclined, I ask you to please keep my mom in your prayers. Thanks.


Lifting your mom in prayer.  As well as you and your family.


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT, really enjoying the shots of VWL.  The snake, glad he didnt get in the stallsthat could have been hysteria!!

Greg, I wonder if DVC isnt snapping up those resales with ROFR.  Plus VWL being so small, I have always noticed fewer resales in general over the years.  You should be able to get a contract for around 80-85 per pt.  We bought BWV for Timeshare Store and had great exp. with them.


----------



## eliza61

Happy Tuesday Gang,

Whew, just back from 12 days at the world.  I don't think I've been this tired in my life, lol.  Celebrated the 100ths birthday of my oldest Aunt.  18 of my nearest and some times not so dearest relatives.

Time for an award ceremony....

_*Award for the best improved  *_ Disney's mid level table service restaurants.  Generally we don't eat a lot on site, the quality of the food had declined precipitously over the years but this trip we had a number of surprisingly good meals.  some standouts, Big river grille on the Boardwalk and Tuttio Italia were, dare I say excellent. Paradiso 57 in DTD was great also.   here's hoping this trend continues.

_*Best line from a cm  *_Goes to Joe at test track.  Once we got to the front of the line, poor Joe had the misfortune of asking us "how many"  to which we replied... 18.  He just looked at us and said "Why?".  lol since this was day 5 we were asking the same thing.

_*and you think you'd know by now award  *_or sheer stupidity award goes to Yours truly, me.  for some reason either I forgot how strong florida sun can be or I thought because I'm brown skinned that I wouldn't need sun screen....  Mother nature quickly rectified that train of thought with a case of sunburn across my shoulders ouch!!

_*Good news/bad news award  *_WL is not the only place getting a face lift, there is major construction every where.  DTD is one big construction site, we stayed at the Boardwalk this trip and the inside was being painted and repaired.  AK has barracades up all over the place.  It really looks like when all is said and done, Disney is going to be a good looking gal.

_*Most over hyped new place. *_This one is purely subjective but it goes to Breakfast at BOG.  100 bucks for a family of 4 and basically you get an pastry, a tablespoon of eggs and a drink.  We went with the women folk in the family and it was a good thing, my sons would have inhaled the food and been hungry in 20 minutes.  You are paying to eat in Beasts castle.  one of those things where you try once but don't need to return.

_*Welcome addition  *_Frozen fireworks in HS.  the only bad thing about this is that you can't do the fireworks and fantasmic on the same night.  They were really pretty and the little bit with the "frozen" characters were enjoyable.


----------



## ottawagreg

jimmytammy said:


> Greg, I wonder if DVC isnt snapping up those resales with ROFR.  Plus VWL being so small, I have always noticed fewer resales in general over the years.  You should be able to get a contract for around 80-85 per pt.  We bought BWV for Timeshare Store and had great exp. with them.




We have done three deals in the resale market.  The first was 150 points, then went back for fifty more as they were not enough.  Then we decided Christmas at VWL would be nice so we found a third contract for another 150 points.  All of them was with Timeshare Store, and I was very happy with everyone.  They were professional, fast and efficient with no surprises and any of the closings.  I recommend them.

I suppose the mouse could be grabbing them up for higher sale price in the direct market.  However, it seems like nothing is even being listed.  Wouldn't one see them shown under new listings for a day or so before they disappeared?  I was asking originally to see if others thought that maybe people are holding them in hopes the price would rise in the near future.  If they are going to rise I am curious as to how high?  Maybe I dump one of my contracts at a profit and buy more points at OKW or SSR.


----------



## sleepydog25

ottawagreg said:


> We have done three deals in the resale market.  The first was 150 points, then went back for fifty more as they were not enough.  Then we decided Christmas at VWL would be nice so we found a third contract for another 150 points.  All of them was with Timeshare Store, and I was very happy with everyone.  They were professional, fast and efficient with no surprises and any of the closings.  I recommend them.
> 
> I suppose the mouse could be grabbing them up for higher sale price in the direct market.  However, it seems like nothing is even being listed.  Wouldn't one see them shown under new listings for a day or so before they disappeared?  I was asking originally to see if others thought that maybe people are holding them in hopes the price would rise in the near future.  If they are going to rise I am curious as to how high?  Maybe I dump one of my contracts at a profit and buy more points at OKW or SSR.


 I believe the owners holding out on selling VWL contracts is the key as I suspect their thinking is the price will go up steeply once construction is done.  Of course, the great unknown is what will DVC do in terms of long-term contracts?  I can't see them sticking with 2042 as the expiration for new builds/rooms, yet they created great angst and anger among OKW owners when they mishandled the extension there. My completely gut guess is that VWL contracts will be tough to come by for the next year to year and a half when DVC will have to put points out for sale.  Then, and likely only then, we'll see what the plan is.

Eliza:  Welcome back!  Loved your "awards," especially the Test Track one.  A close second is the BOG breakfast and the pricing for what you get.  Whew.  I just noticed elsewhere that DisneyLand is going to offer a Jungle Cruise breakfast where participants get typical breakfast fare, are given "training" on how to be a Jungle Cruise ship captain, and get a special jungle mask, all for the tidy sum of $300. . .per person.  I kid you not.


----------



## Granny

ottawagreg said:


> I suppose the mouse could be grabbing them up for higher sale price in the direct market.  However, it seems like nothing is even being listed.  Wouldn't one see them shown under new listings for a day or so before they disappeared?  I was asking originally to see if others thought that maybe people are holding them in hopes the price would rise in the near future.  If they are going to rise I am curious as to how high?  Maybe I dump one of my contracts at a profit and buy more points at OKW or SSR.



Since people can call the brokers and ask to be notified if certain contracts become available, often such contracts don't make it to the public listing.  The brokers keep their own "waitlist" and let people know if contracts come in that they have requested.  Still, it is odd that there are no VWL contracts out there.

For me, the only reason to sell VWL at this point is if you think Disney may "force" a RTU extension on us as some have suggested.  There may be a run on resales at that point if people really don't want that (like me).  Still, if you want to take the VWL profits and resell it to buy OKW or SSR, that can work too.  Clearly SSR should be more given the additional years of use on one of those contracts.


----------



## Granny

Eliza...great to hear from you again, and thanks for the awards version of a trip report!   

I agree with BOG being crazy but since it is such a hard reservation to get I don't see them lowering prices or increasing portions.  We've had lunch there a couple of times and I thought it was pretty good, but I'm not sorry that BOG is booked solid for our upcoming trip.  

As for the construction, I guess I'm getting to an age where I start to wonder how much of the new stuff I'll see.  I should (hopefully) be good for another 6 years when much of the construction currently announced should be finished.  But anything they start talking about for 2025 or later I don't pay much attention.


----------



## Joebronx3

Can someone share what are the rumored changes coming to VWL


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I hope you all don't mind but I did not plan on doing a full trip report but have amazingly uploaded all my pictures so thought I'd just continue to share some here:

My first time seeing the whole Festival of Fantasy Parade.  It was kind of on a whim after walking over to FW and eating lunch at Trail's End (awesome Portobello Mushroom sandwich!) and then the MK boat showed up.  I walked in and got a seat on the curb 5 minutes before the parade started over in Frontierland so still a bit of a wait but clouds had come over so it wasn't a terrible wait:

Boat ride





Halloween decorations had magically gone up since my visit on the first night:






Some threatening skies:











A kind of creepy guy - verging on clown creepy!  





















Nice to see some classic characters:











And a few more Halloween decorations:


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Joebronx3 said:


> Can someone share what are the rumored changes coming to VWL



Here's a link to a thread dedicated to the changes:

http://www.disboards.com/threads/wilderness-lodge-dvc-expansion-details-8-15-update-page-37.3410778/


----------



## Joebronx3

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Here's a link to a thread dedicated to the changes:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/wilderness-lodge-dvc-expansion-details-8-15-update-page-37.3410778/


Thank You.  Great Pics


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ottawagreg said:


> We have done three deals in the resale market.  The first was 150 points, then went back for fifty more as they were not enough.  Then we decided Christmas at VWL would be nice so we found a third contract for another 150 points.  All of them was with Timeshare Store, and I was very happy with everyone.  They were professional, fast and efficient with no surprises and any of the closings.  I recommend them.
> 
> I suppose the mouse could be grabbing them up for higher sale price in the direct market.  However, it seems like nothing is even being listed.  Wouldn't one see them shown under new listings for a day or so before they disappeared?  I was asking originally to see if others thought that maybe people are holding them in hopes the price would rise in the near future.  If they are going to rise I am curious as to how high?  Maybe I dump one of my contracts at a profit and buy more points at OKW or SSR.



There's never been a lot of VWL resale listings.  I think with the market being so hot right now that would mean they go faster and then if even just a few who were thinking of selling are hesitating because of the plans that would reduce it more.  I personally don't think it's all related to the plans and probably more to do with the resale market popularity at the moment. 



sleepydog25 said:


> ...  I just noticed elsewhere that DisneyLand is going to offer a Jungle Cruise breakfast where participants get typical breakfast fare, are given "training" on how to be a Jungle Cruise ship captain, and get a special jungle mask, all for the tidy sum of $300. . .per person.  I kid you not.



I saw that Sleepy and still cannot figure out what would make it worth $300!  It'll be interesting to see if it is popular or fizzles.  However I'm thinking that Disney is once again starting to push and find out what the boundaries are for paid events.  I just had a notice of this one on my Facebook feed.  It's limited to you and 150 of your closest friends.  At $99 a pop we have $15,000 income on a boat that otherwise would just be waiting around for MK closing.  But if there's just a couple of you it's cheaper than the private Fireworks cruise:


_*"Sweeten your night with an exclusive dessert party and magical cruise aboard the iconic General Joe Potter ferryboat, featuring dreams-come-true desserts and dazzling water views of the Wishes Magic Kingdom fireworks spectacular. *





*Make Dreams Come True in Grand Style*
Wish upon a night full of stars, fireworks and magic as you sail the Seven Seas Lagoon in style. 
Join us for Ferrytale Wishes, a unique dessert party and fireworks viewing event aboard one of the iconic Magic Kingdom ferry boats (named after a Disney Legend). Enjoy a special voyage featuring decadent sweets, specialty beverages (with and without alcohol—in a special glow glass!) and one-of-a-kind views of the world-famous Wishes Nighttime Spectacular above Magic Kingdom Park. Our specially created dessert menu includes:

_

_“The Grand” Key Lime Tart_
_Polynesian De-constructed Pineapple Upside Down Cake_
_Contemporary “Traditional with a Twist” Spiced Flourless Chocolate Cake_
_“Main Street” Mickey Balloon Tarts_
_Mini “Fireworks” Cupcakes with a Pop_
_Cinderella’s Sugar Slipper with Orange Financier_
_Florida Mango Panna Cotta_
_ 
Plus, you can enjoy a refreshing assortment of beverages, including sparkling wine, coffee and our signature punch.


*Reservations* 
Ferrytale Wishes: A Fireworks Dessert Cruise will take place on select nights starting Monday, October 5. Admission is $99 for adults and $69 for children ages 3 to 9 (tax and gratuity included), and includes a take-away Souvenir Palette Plate & Glow Glass."_


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> A kind of creepy guy - verging on clown creepy!



LOL, I guess mimes aren't popular even when they're oversized!  That's one of the "bad guys" from Tangled movie.   I think its funny but then again clowns never creeped me out.  

More great pictures, Kathy!  You're getting me pumped up for our trip!


----------



## Dean Marino

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Here's a link to a thread dedicated to the changes:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/wilderness-lodge-dvc-expansion-details-8-15-update-page-37.3410778/



Glad you mentioned this.... perhaps I can provide a synopsis.

The WL is going to be close to a total wreck for a good two years.

The good news - the wreck is a moving wreck.  THIS year, probably until March or so, the back end of the Villa's will look like Dresden.  Good time to request "Parking Lot" views .  Later, as the cabins go in?  Walking trail areas, farther removed from the Villa's. will appear to look like major streets in New York....

Now, I say all this NOT to dissuade our group from staying at the VWL - quite the opposite....

People are ABANDONING the WL as fast as they can.  I prefer to think of this as a home renovation .  We've done this sort of thing to our primary home.... it's work, it's noisy, but our home IMPROVES.  The WL, and the Villas, are no different to us - we are gonna get a bit of a stink, but by damn, we ARE booked for Nov 2015, and April 2016 - and as soon as we can book for Nov 2016, we WILL.

Now - who's with us? .  When all hell breaks loose, and you STILL go to the WLV?  Yup - I would refer to you as a groupie .


----------



## pmaurer74

ottawagreg said:


> Kathy. Those are excellent photos and especially the fireworks shot.  Those groupies in WDW or about to go, good for you. Enjoy the last month of our villas the way they are. Wish I was there.
> 
> Finished the holiday weekend. I had four days off which was nice. Back to the grind in the morning.
> 
> I have been snooping around on resale boards the last several weeks. Pop in to look at listings and then off the page. It seems there are nearly no listings whatsoever for the VWL resort. I don't know what current asking price would be for a contract with current UY points available. Do any of you know?  Would 2016 UY with 150 or 200 points available be worth $100/point?  More?  Why no contracts offered for sale?  Any thoughts?


I just passed ROFR two weeks ago and awaiting closing documents. I paid $85 for current u/y but the seller was paying the MFs so I felt it was a good deal. That was when there were only a few on the market, now there are almost none and the pricing has gone up to about $88 for asking price. There is one stripped contract at $94pp but that one has not sold. I got ours under contract within a few hours of posting. I have two trips to plan!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> LOL, I guess mimes aren't popular even when they're oversized!  That's one of the "bad guys" from Tangled movie.   I think its funny but then again clowns never creeped me out.
> 
> More great pictures, Kathy!  You're getting me pumped up for our trip!



Thanks for filling me in Granny!  I have not seen that move and thought it was just some random, strange parade character thrown in!    Though they were not a favorite I never had too bad of a problem with clowns until I saw the movie version of Stephen King's It.  Yikes!  Coincidentally Tangled was shown on one of my flights on the way home but I didn't notice it starting and since I didn't know how much I missed I just skipped watching it.


----------



## sleepydog25

Dean Marino said:


> Glad you mentioned this.... perhaps I can provide a synopsis.
> 
> The WL is going to be close to a total wreck for a good two years.
> 
> The good news - the wreck is a moving wreck.  THIS year, probably until March or so, the back end of the Villa's will look like Dresden.  Good time to request "Parking Lot" views .  Later, as the cabins go in?  Walking trail areas, farther removed from the Villa's. will appear to look like major streets in New York....
> 
> Now, I say all this NOT to dissuade our group from staying at the VWL - quite the opposite....
> 
> People are ABANDONING the WL as fast as they can.  I prefer to think of this as a home renovation .  We've done this sort of thing to our primary home.... it's work, it's noisy, but our home IMPROVES.  The WL, and the Villas, are no different to us - we are gonna get a bit of a stink, but by damn, we ARE booked for Nov 2015, and April 2016 - and as soon as we can book for Nov 2016, we WILL.
> 
> Now - who's with us? .  *When all hell breaks loose, and you STILL go to the WLV?  Yup - I would refer to you as a groupie *.


 Then, a Groupie be I.  (Channeling my Yoda)  Yep, the clown is from TANGLED, and it's one of my fave Disney movies.  Maximus (the horse) is worth the price of admission alone.

Congrats, *pmaurer*!  Even with all the construction, I think VWL will be worth it. . .as long as they don't destroy the serenity which is quite the big caveat, I know.

Finally, *KAT*, I've read quite a few posts saying the Jungle Cruise breakfast is hard to get.  One person posted that they checked out three different dates and found only one with an opening.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Finally, *KAT*, I've read quite a few posts saying the Jungle Cruise breakfast is hard to get.  One person posted that they *checked out three different dates and found only one with an opening*.


----------



## Corinne

Groupies, thank you all for your prayers, I appreciate you all so much.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey folks!
Wanted to share, PBS is doing a 2 night documentary on American Experience about Walt Disney this upcoming Tues and Wed nights.  Here is a link
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/americanexperience/films/walt-disney/


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks!
> Wanted to share, PBS is doing a 2 night documentary on American Experience about Walt Disney this upcoming Tues and Wed nights.  . . . . . . /



*Thanks* for the heads up - we watch very little broadcast TV and would have missed this opportunity.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks!
> Wanted to share, PBS is doing a 2 night documentary on American Experience about Walt Disney this upcoming Tues and Wed nights.  Here is a link
> http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/americanexperience/films/walt-disney/


Perfect...the last two nights leading up to our trip next Wednesday (in our market this is airing Monday and Tuesday next week)!  I look forward to the documentary...PBS usually does an excellent job.  Thanks for the tip, Jimmy.


----------



## ottawagreg

pmaurer74 said:


> I just passed ROFR two weeks ago and awaiting closing documents. I paid $85 for current u/y but the seller was paying the MFs so I felt it was a good deal. That was when there were only a few on the market, now there are almost none and the pricing has gone up to about $88 for asking price. There is one stripped contract at $94pp but that one has not sold. I got ours under contract within a few hours of posting. I have two trips to plan!



Congratulations!  Sounds like your timing was impeccable. I am sure that you will be happy with your decision.  Thanks for sharing your information with us.


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> Perfect...the last two nights leading up to our trip next Wednesday (in our market this is airing Monday and Tuesday next week)!  I look forward to the documentary...PBS usually does an excellent job.  Thanks for the tip, Jimmy.



And it will be waiting for us to watch when we arrive home! I love all things Walt!! Thanks Jimmy!


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> And it will be waiting for us to watch when we arrive home! I love all things Walt!! Thanks Jimmy!


I, too, will be watching (or at least recording) this show. I have seen a few minutes released as sort of a trailer, and it doesn't appear to show a completely complimentary picture of Walt.  Instead, it shows, at least in part, the fact that he was not a saint, just a man with a vision. I've read from others that they didn't like this approach, but I believe that such a view ultimately will be more satisfying and realistic than painting him as a man without fault.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> I, too, will be watching (or at least recording) this show. I have seen a few minutes released as sort of a trailer, and it doesn't appear to show a completely complimentary picture of Walt.  Instead, it shows, at least in part, the fact that he was not a saint, just a man with a vision. I've read from others that they didn't like this approach, but I believe that such a view ultimately will be more satisfying and realistic than painting him as a man without fault.



Patrick...I couldn't agree more.  I watched the trailer too, and listened to someone talk about how hard Walk could be on employees.  But I think that's pretty general knowledge.  My guess is that it will be a fairly balanced biographic approach.  And hopefully Roy gets his just dues too!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

So on my trip I did spend quite a bit more time than normal around the resort or at FW but I did make it to 3 of the 4 parks.  I skipped AK!  

3 of the 4 days I did not go to the parks until later in the afternoon.  One of the few things I find ok about FP+ is the ability to go to a park late and have a FP although as it turned out it really wasn't necessary at all for this trip. 

First I made a stop at Club Cool since it was quite hot!  It was a bit of a no-no since I quit drinking soda in June but I decided it's just too fun to try the different drinks.  All were quite good since I skipped the Beverly.  lol  It was fun to watch several people that had never been there before doing the tasting.





Here's the wait at Soarin at 7:40pm





After that I headed over to the Single Rider line at Test Track.  I prefer that vs the regular line anyway since the change to the ride.  This was right at the very tippy top of my favorite rides prior to the redo but now I find the theme very lacking.    The outside track portion is still quite fun though!





Finally it was a little before 9 so I made a quick trip to grab some potstickers in China and a plum wine drink and then watch Illuminations.  I was apparently too busy watching to take any pictures. 

After getting back to the lodge I decided to get a few more pictures:
















And I noticed the chairs on each side of the rotunda have different patterns on them:











A nice place to sit and read:


----------



## sleepydog25

ottawagreg said:


> Congratulations!  Sounds like your timing was impeccable. I am sure that you will be happy with your decision.  Thanks for sharing your information with us.


Just saw a 150-pt VWL contract in my inbox from TTS.  156 points coming next month (Oct UY).  $88 per point.  

*KAT* - Love your pics.  Been hearing it hasn't been crowded lately which will change once F&W opens.  I'm a bit envious of your time there right now.  Also, I completely agree about Test Track.  It used to be my second favorite ride at Epcot, but ever since the cheap refurb, it dropped a few notches.  Other than the "make your own car kiosks" which has gotten tiring already, the makeover looks like something a small-chain amusement park would do: a lot of blackness, a bit of glow paint and reflective tape here and there, and the same ride with a new, less effective story line.  Lipstick on a pig.  Meh.  Still love the finish, though it's just not as enjoyable to get to now.


----------



## jimmytammy

Eliza...love the awards!  I always enjoy your sense of humor and the way you view things.  BTW, when in London, went on walking Rock N Roll tour and saw a little pub where Hendrix made his debut in that city, played with Clapton that night.  Also, a cave where he played and afterwards would go looking for ghosts by himself in the dark of the cave!  It brought back to mind what you shared about your brother playing drums for him all those years ago.

KAT...loving the pics, you have a great eye for appealing shots, if you have more, we will enjoy


----------



## ottawagreg

sleepydog25 said:


> Just saw a 150-pt VWL contract in my inbox from TTS.  156 points coming next month (Oct UY).  $88 per point.



I receive emails from TTS too, and just saw it this morning.  This is the add you speak of?  
This is not loaded , but certainly not stripped, plus the MFs are paid for the points coming in October.  It seems that most contracts I noticed most of this year were in the low 80s, so the prices are moving up some.  I will watch and see how long it lasts before the "sale pending" notice is posted. 

*Wilderness Lodge*Membership expires 2042  - Annual Dues $6.03 per point

*150 points. *October use year. 156 points coming on 10/1/15 (150 + 6 banked points from 2014, banked points need to be used by 10/1/16) and 150 points coming on 10/1/16. *NO ANNUAL DUES UNTIL 2016*. Closing Costs: $484 Annual Dues at Closing: $0 Priced at $88/pt ($13200) Total Price: $13684 Ref# WL150-10-0909-je


----------



## ottawagreg

Kathy those pics are spectacular!  I have never been able to get a time when people were not around.  The pool shot is wonderful, and looking up into the octagon past the rockers are awesome too.  We are a hundred days out still, but you are making my mind wander from my work to the villas.  Thanks.


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> *Eliza*...love the awards!  . . . . . *KAT*...loving the pics . . . . .



As I was reviewing the posts to catch up, I thought I would make comments on Kat4Disney's and Eliza's posts.  Then I kept reading . . . *Jimmy* took the thoughts right out of my head! 

*Thanks again Eliza & Kat!*


----------



## ottawagreg

I went back to TSS web page two hours after the post I made this morning when I arrived to work, and there is a sale pending. It probably took less than hour for the seller to receive an offer.  I find it quite remarkable that there is such demand with so much uncertainty.  I feel like putting one of my contracts out there with a crazy asking price to see what comes back.  But someone might take me up on it and then I would lose points at our lodge.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> So on my trip I did spend quite a bit more time than normal around the resort or at FW but I did make it to 3 of the 4 parks.  I skipped AK!
> 
> 3 of the 4 days I did not go to the parks until later in the afternoon.  One of the few things I find ok about FP+ is the ability to go to a park late and have a FP although as it turned out it really wasn't necessary at all for this trip.



Kathy...thanks for posting all the pictures.  Getting me revved up (6 more sleeps)!   

We typically do not go to the parks until noon or later, so FP+ has worked out very well for us.  For instance, we hadn't been on Toy Story Mania for several trips...fast passes were always gone for the day by the time we got there.  So for us, it has been a good system.  We typically don't book any FPs until we get to WDW except for the TSM.  

I'm hoping that the wait times will still be low when we go next week.  We've never seen Soarin with a wait time like that even when we go at slow times of the year.  

Off topic mini-rant warning:   And I agree about AK.  At this point, Festival of the Lion King is the only thing we really look forward to in that park.  The Safari is good too if the wait is short.  Expedition Everest is excellent but since DW doesn't do thrill rides very much, it doesn't make our "must do" list.  We don't care for the Nemo show (liked the Tarzan show MUCH better).  I'm hoping that Avatarland will really help this park.  Since we're staying for 14 nights this trip I'm sure we'll get to AK but for a shorter trip we could easily pass on it.

You may now resume your regularly scheduled peace and harmony.


----------



## Kathymford

ottawagreg said:


> I went back to TSS web page two hours after the post I made this morning when I arrived to work, and there is a sale pending. It probably took less than hour for the seller to receive an offer.  I find it quite remarkable that there is such demand with so much uncertainty.  I feel like putting one of my contracts out there with a crazy asking price to see what comes back.  But someone might take me up on it and then I would lose points at our lodge.



I feel the same way about my VGC contract. I saw some crazy posts about some very high priced contracts on the resale market and considered it. We have 100 points there and ONLY 50 at the lodge. We really do need more points in FL for that 11-month window, but it seems silly to give up VGC now. We NEVER use the 11-month window here because we always use all our points in FL. lol. As always, "NEED MORE POINTS"


----------



## Dean Marino

Kat4Disney?  Sandy and I went to AK twice.... we were young and dumb .  Yes, we totally skip it as well, every trip .


----------



## sleepydog25

ottawagreg said:


> I receive emails from TTS too, and just saw it this morning.  This is the add you speak of?
> This is not loaded , but certainly not stripped, plus the MFs are paid for the points coming in October.  It seems that most contracts I noticed most of this year were in the low 80s, so the prices are moving up some.  I will watch and see how long it lasts before the "sale pending" notice is posted.
> 
> *Wilderness Lodge*Membership expires 2042  - Annual Dues $6.03 per point
> 
> *150 points. *October use year. 156 points coming on 10/1/15 (150 + 6 banked points from 2014, banked points need to be used by 10/1/16) and 150 points coming on 10/1/16. *NO ANNUAL DUES UNTIL 2016*. Closing Costs: $484 Annual Dues at Closing: $0 Priced at $88/pt ($13200) Total Price: $13684 Ref# WL150-10-0909-je


That was it.  Didn't think it would last long, either.


----------



## DiznyDi

Thinking of you today, Eliza.  Our little corner of cyberspace just wouldn't be the same without you, your trivia games and humorous insight.  You're a survivor!  With hard work and the love and support of your family and friends you came through Sept 11th terrorists attacks on American soil.  We will never forget the horrors of that day.
Someday, DDad and I will have the pleasure of meeting you!


----------



## jimmytammy

Eliza, you are in our thoughts today as this day unfolds.  I feel all the more blessed that you are a part of our lives


----------



## eliza61

* HAPPY PATRIOTS DAY ALL!!
*
As always a huge Wilderness Lodge thank you for the love,  I'm a women of faith so I believe strongly in the power of prayer.  I appreciate every one believe me you.

So this is the first 9-11 I'm not attending a ceremony, busy at work but every year I do try and give thanks.   

Usually on today we send a special shout out to our public servants, police, fireman, healthcare workers and lord knows they deserve it but I always think that you guys John q. american citizen deserve a well rounded kudo's also.

Case in point.

the one time we could have started WW3 and mass panic we didn't.  Specifically because you guys keep it together....  and if you think that is no small accomplishment, let me point out that right now 1 million Syrians are banging on the doorstep of Europe in what is developing to be a human crisis.  Now regardless to  whether or not,  we should, should not accept or how we are going to pay for refugees, the fact remains that other countries fall apart under disagreement and adversity.  we do not

Here's wishing everyone all the love, joy and happiness you can squeeze into a day, with the possibility of a bright new tomorrow







224[/url] by eliza, on Flickr[/IMG] 


224 by eliza, on Flickr


----------



## Dizny Dad

So in 2006, one evening DiznyDi & I were enjoying the Hot Tub at the quiet pool at SSR and (as always) struck up a conversation with a couple that joining us.  (I always consider the Hot Tubs to be a social gathering; only once were we told in no uncertain terms that a guy in the tub wanted NO NOISE, NO CONVERSATION.) We were not yet DVC members; we had not yet taken a tour or considered such a thing.  The gentlemen turned out to be one of the fireman first to the WTC scene on 9/11.  He was reserved but unfolded his story, including a few graphic details of the work he did in the days after.  His wife just listened as he told the tale.  He was lucky, he said, in a situation where so many were not.

To this day, for me, he represents all of the brave men and women who jumped in together, to keep us together, and get to where we are today.  I still see his face, and the way his wife watched him tell a story that I'm sure had been told thousands of times, and needs to keep being told.  He asked us if we were DVC members.  He was proud to say that they had just joined that day and were thrilled about it.  That started the private conversation between DiznyDi & I about such a move in our lives.  We took the tour before leaving SSR that trip. 

When I think of DVC, I think of all of the great minds that put the Disney phenomenon together, and those that kept us together that horrible day in our history.  God bless us all.


----------



## Nicoal13

I've been avoiding the boards for months now. However, I wanted to pop in today as I was reflecting on today and thinking about Eliza. Dizny Di and Dad have said it better than I could have. Just know I'm thinking of you and all of the others affected by this day. Never forget.


----------



## ottawagreg

Proverbs 10:25  "When the storm has swept by, the wicked are gone, but the righteous stand firm forever."

God help us to be faithful in these troubled times.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Remembering and thinking of you today Eliza.


----------



## Granny

Like so many, my thoughts on this day are somewhat somber and reserved.  Just a brutal time to think back on, and it always makes me wonder if we have progressed much in the past 14 years.  I appreciate all that so many people do every day without being thanked...including our armed forces, emergency first responders, doctors and nurses and the hundreds of thousands of Americans who work in non-profit situations to better our world.  I pray for all of them, and for each of my Groupie friends.  God bless you all.


----------



## Minniesgal

I'm from the UK but temporarily in Brisbane and even here people are remembering and it has been a somber and reserved week.

On another note I've decided I'm well impressed with the BWV.  We have recently booked our first stay and I'm currently sitting enjoying the Saturday morning quiet watching youtube videos of BWV.  One gentleman was giving a tour of his room and it looked lovely but what shocked me was it seemed really quiet.  However, when he went to the Balcony and penned the door his room actually overlooked the clown pool and the noise was unbelievable.  They must have done a good job on the sound proofing.


----------



## deedisneydream97

I went thru the lodge earlie. It is still a beautiful place.r this week.  They are treating the logs on one side of the lodge and there is a lot of Cain saw activity by the main boat dock.  I was told the dvc pool is closed and being 'revamped".


----------



## Lakegirl

Does anybody have a guess on how long the pool will be closed?


----------



## momtwoboys

3 days left before we decide to either stay with WLV for April or jump ship! I am so on the fence on whether to keep our reservation or move. At this point I can't even make up my mind on what to pick for a backup. I love the looks of the Lodge and the feel and all the amenities it offers, but not willing to risk the money on a 7 night stay to have it all ripped up. Don't want to waste my weekend worrying, but that 7month mark on Tuesday will be a relief!


----------



## Lakegirl

momtwoboys said:


> 3 days left before we decide to either stay with WLV for April or jump ship! I am so on the fence on whether to keep our reservation or move. At this point I can't even make up my mind on what to pick for a backup. I love the looks of the Lodge and the feel and all the amenities it offers, but not willing to risk the money on a 7 night stay to have it all ripped up. Don't want to waste my weekend worrying, but that 7month mark on Tuesday will be a relief!


We are in the same boat as you!!!!  It is such a hard decision because I had had my heart set on a Lodge vacation and now I don't know what to.  Are you from MA and going school vacation?


----------



## momtwoboys

Yes we are from Mass! We go yearly and this was to be our first time at WLV, and as a family of 4 before our oldest goes off to college. We wanted to be close to MK, and try someplace we havent before so we booked this reservation back in May! I would never have picked it if we knew about the project. NO idea what to do


----------



## Lakegirl

momtwoboys said:


> Yes we are from Mass! We go yearly and this was to be our first time at WLV, and as a family of 4 before our oldest goes off to college. We wanted to be close to MK, and try someplace we havent before so we booked this reservation back in May! I would never have picked it if we knew about the project. NO idea what to do


Ughgh same thing here.  I have no idea what to do.  My DD loves to swim and I as well love to close to MK.  How are the crowds that week?


----------



## sleepydog25

Lakegirl said:


> Does anybody have a guess on how long the pool will be closed?


It is _supposed _to be finished by late February was the original date I heard which is why folks staying there in February (like us) have not received any calls from anyone associated with DVC about switching rooms.  That, however, may be erroneous information.

On another note, I am now with *eliza* about the whole DVC and Disney experience for the future.  In the past couple of years, Disney (as a single entity) has made too many decisions with which I vehemently disagree or with which I've been dissatisfied.  From the cheap refurbishment at the Lodge (I know some like it, and while not awful, it's no longer as thematic or inviting as it once was), to the destruction of the Poly beach for bungalows which few owners can afford, to canning Maelstrom, to the planned build at the Lodge (I am not convinced serenity will return), to the continued bald-faced grab for money with all these dessert/meet-and-greet events, to the final straw announced yesterday:  the Osborne Lights are going away this Christmas, reportedly not to be seen again.  For me, that's the final straw.  I understand progress is necessary, but Disney built its reputation on retaining history, appealing to the sentimentality in us all.  Now, they're apparently on the fast track to creating bigger and better while eschewing what made them a worldwide icon.  Bring on Universal.  There, I said it.


----------



## momtwoboys

we have been going over April vacation for years now and it seems great to us! The days we hit a park we are always there before opening, hit the big rides, have lunch early then head back to resort. then we return late afternoon and have never had a problem with crowds. its been AWESOME!!! I just hate this not knowing where to stay and what to pick. The choices may be slimmer too at 7 months so this sucks


----------



## momtwoboys

hmm if the villa pool is supposed to be completed by Feb, should we stay put? that was the pool we were planning on spending lots of time at, NOT the main pool.


----------



## sleepydog25

momtwoboys said:


> hmm if the villa pool is supposed to be completed by Feb, should we stay put? that was the pool we were planning on spending lots of time at, NOT the main pool.


If they start on 26 October as detailed in numerous announcements, then they should be done by April, certainly.  However, at that time I'm guessing they will be full bore on the rest of the build.  Where exactly?  Unknown.  Despite my misgivings about how this project turns out, I likely would still stay at VWL. . .just for curiosity if nothing else.


----------



## momtwoboys

its so risky to keep the reservation and then have it be unbearably torn up everywhere. Listening to construction while by the pool is not sounding fun. Thanks for everyone advice though! Tuesday will be the deciding day!


----------



## Dean Marino

Lakegirl said:


> Does anybody have a guess on how long the pool will be closed?


Welllll - you said GUESS.  And that's all I have.  If they start in Jan 2015, just after the Holidays?... It will be finished by about Nov 2016 - just before the NEXT Holiday - late, behind the wild projections of success.... really, all one has to do is to look at the POLY for REAL, TRUE construction timelines.  Disney will claim otherwise - I look at performance DATA.


----------



## Dean Marino

momtwoboys said:


> 3 days left before we decide to either stay with WLV for April or jump ship! I am so on the fence on whether to keep our reservation or move. At this point I can't even make up my mind on what to pick for a backup. I love the looks of the Lodge and the feel and all the amenities it offers, but not willing to risk the money on a 7 night stay to have it all ripped up. Don't want to waste my weekend worrying, but that 7month mark on Tuesday will be a relief!



Again - just a personal opinion....  Sandy and I are BOOKED at the WL in April, 2016.  And we are sticking.  We don't WANT any stinking compensation.  A less than perfect day at the WL is better than the BEST day someplace else... .


----------



## momtwoboys

for a family vacation that was to be a fun "new to us" place to stay this may not be how we want it to go though. I understand the need for improvements and such in these resorts, I just want to be able to decide if we want to stay in the midst of it and we were not aware of this when we booked in May. We would have picked something else. I understand for those who have stayed there many times and have a true love for it I can see staying put no matter what. If it was just me and DH I may think differently about moving.


----------



## Corinne

Good Morning Groupies from our beloved WL!!

We have a lovely courtyard view


----------



## Corinne

I am surprised at how noisy it is here, many guests speaking loudly in the halls!  It's been years since we have stayed in the hotel and it is not as quiet as VWL. The concierge staff is very nice and friendly. 

Our friends picked us up last night to go to Epcot and we saw this guy....he truly looked up as if to pose!


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Morning Corinne!  What a lovely view you're waking up to!  As your time permits, I'm certain we'd all like your observations on the current state of construction.  Have a great day!


----------



## Granny

Corinne...that is a beautiful view of the courtyard, pool and Bay Lake.  Not to mention your new friend posing for the camera. 

And a milestone Anniversary to celebrate...I hope your stay is truly magical!


----------



## jimmytammy

Corrine, with all the talk and rightly so as we are a passionate bunchwhere WL/VWL and WDW in general is concerned, thanks for sharing those shots as a reminder of the serenity that we all love at the Lodge.  For all our sakes, I pray that is not lost in the end in the name of a dollar.  

I feel like in the long haul, all will be OK.  Like Sleepy says, I am disappointed that Osbourne Lights are bidding farewell, but its making way for new things. Walt always said he wanted to keep things changing, and at times, Disney has been lax in that dept., now that changes are OTW, we are scared of what may be in the long run.  I too dont like change.  But I have to be honest, take Maelstrom for instance, not crazy about Frozen taking its place, but I found myself bypassing it often if the line was longer than 10 mins, which was the norm, so I skipped it a lot.  I have a friend here at home, been going to WDW since early 70s, seen lots of changes, talks about things at WDW I never heard of.  He longs for a few things to return, but not much.  In other words, it can grow stale.  I think for me personally I feel the nostalgic feel of (ex.) of Honey I Shrunk The Audience, wish it would return, its the 1st 3D show we saw at WDW.  But honestly, if it were there and I took it for granted it always would be, I probably would force my way too it and bypass more often than not.

Im not sure where to end this for me personally other than change is going to happen, we are human, so we dont like change, but once the change happens, we become a little more accepting, but we will still long for the past.  Explains why I love The Andy Griffith Show so much, reminds me of my childhood days, going to grandmas on Sun. playing out after dark, walking or riding a bike to the store, knowing my neighbors, etc.  I lived in those days, but alas, they will never return.  Do I have to like it, heck no, do I have to live with it, heck yes!  Same goes for WDW for me

Thanks for letting me ramble on, you may now return to your regularly scheduled DIS visit


----------



## twinklebug

Hi all, my apologies, it has been a bit since I took the time to catch up with the groupies. Your the best bunch on all the forums, but just trying to keep up with all the news and speculations wore me out. Enough of that, I say. It's time to just let things happen.

My summation of all the changes both at VWL and the parks: I can see WDW transitioning over the next half decade into the entertainment park powerhouse they've been known for. It's quite unfortunate that over the last decade (prior to the FL expansion) that it was treated as the unwanted stepchild as Corporate Disney put all their efforts into new parks around the globe. It was as though they felt because WDW was their flagship and most visited area that it needed no support. Hopefully those days are over and they are ushering in the change (although I'm still waiting for the announcements that EPCOT is being restored to it's former glory as Future World seems to be dying a slow, ugly death.)

The scary part of the construction coming up at the villas will be when they construct the fences and start removing trees. Once we get past that there should only be improvements to come. I'm still not happy with the cabins and anticipated segregation of the point rich from the point poor, myself falling into the latter, LOL... but I concluded that even if I had a million points I am frugal enough not to spend them on cabins or bungalows, if I had those to spend I'd be offering them up to make a wish. Studios fit my lifestyle fine and the occasional 1 br unit is a splurge. 

The Fort is where I grew up - I saw changes there I didn't like, but I have to admit most of it has been for the better. There is now a pool, better roads and cabins to rent. I miss the old version of the stores, and the existence of the golf carts drive me insane, but admit they have cut down on the people waiting for the buses. My expectations here at the Lodge are similar - we will see some favorites go, but on the upside we should see improvements and additions beyond expectations. I'm dying to see some official art of the project!!! Beats me why Disney hasn't released the announcement with it yet - they're only drumming up negativity with the wait.


----------



## Dean Marino

Corinne said:


> Good Morning Groupies from our beloved WL!!
> 
> We have a lovely courtyard view
> View attachment 123525



Dead Images?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thanks for the pictures @Corinne!  Those chocolates are soooo cute!  I suppose they don't sell them in the store and they can only be gotten with a Concierge stay?  



Dean Marino said:


> Dead Images?



?


----------



## eliza61

Dean Marino said:


> Dead Images?



Can't see mine either Dean


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Monday Folks! The weather here is cool in low 50s, fall is in the air, but as exciting as that is for me, with only 38 days to go, thats what I am really jumping around about  wfc4life, sechem32 and me and the kids(they are adults now but will always be kids to me)got together for a quick lunch Sat. and the talk lead to WDW very promptly.  I am glad I still get this excited after all these years and countless trips(according to Capt.D, we lost count after 30)

Tammy is still in England, but having a great time.  I do think she is ready to come home as the 2 month jaunt is making her miss home.  I just know we will be glad when she gets home!

Hope everyone has a blessed week


----------



## eliza61

Boo,
Just heard that this year is the last year for the Osbourne family light show.  I've never seen it and it was definitely on my Disney bucket list.

http://www.11alive.com/story/entert...end-osborne-family-christmas-lights/72177870/


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

eliza61 said:


> Boo,
> Just heard that this year is the last year for the Osbourne family light show.  I've never seen it and it was definitely on my Disney bucket list.
> 
> http://www.11alive.com/story/entert...end-osborne-family-christmas-lights/72177870/


Yeah we always enjoyed seeing them.  I wish they could just put them somewhere else instead of totally eliminating them.


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi lamented the same thing to me last evening . . . last year for the Osborne Family Lights.  We have enjoyed them every year since they were put up.  And I always chuckled to myself . . . leaving Ohio for Florida in December so I could experience the fake snow on the Streets of America . . . at least I didn't have to shovel it.  And that large floating Christmas Tree in the intersection was from the roof of their kitchen. . . .  How big is that kitchen?!?  That tree would cover my entire house!  So sorry to see them go.  DiznyDi & DD just loved them so.


----------



## Granny

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Yeah we always enjoyed seeing them.  I wish they could just put them somewhere else instead of totally eliminating them.



DLI...great to see you here!  

I agree with you...it seems that they could have put the Osbourne Lights somewhere in their parks.  It really was one of my family's favorite Christmas attractions (second only to CP) and we will miss it.  Walking down the street and seeing all the lights pulsing in beat to the music, "snow" falling on the street from the rooftops and hot chocolate to drink...yes it will be sorely missed.  

But as Jimmy points out, everything changes eventually .  In general, there are more and better attractions at WDW than when we started.  Flower & Garden and Food & Wine festivals are a nice addition to the slower times of the year.  And major expansions at DHS and DAK to complement the renovation of Fantasyland at MK.  Overall, I think we will be happy to continue going to WDW each year until our DVC contract expires.  

I've decided that the VWL expansion will end up being a wonderful finished product.  Rather than worry about what will be lost, I'm going to look at it as if it was a brand new place that I'm visiting.  My guess is that when they're done, I'll still think it is an awesome resort.  

Hopefully Disney won't go to a FP system like Universal which basically requires you to pay for fast passes.  That might be the straw that breaks my DVC back.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> DLI...great to see you here!
> 
> I agree with you...it seems that they could have put the Osbourne Lights somewhere in their parks.  It really was one of my family's favorite Christmas attractions (second only to CP) and we will miss it.  Walking down the street and seeing all the lights pulsing in beat to the music, "snow" falling on the street from the rooftops and hot chocolate to drink...yes it will be sorely missed.
> 
> But as Jimmy points out, everything changes eventually .  In general, there are more and better attractions at WDW than when we started.  Flower & Garden and Food & Wine festivals are a nice addition to the slower times of the year.  And major expansions at DHS and DAK to complement the renovation of Fantasyland at MK.  Overall, I think we will be happy to continue going to WDW each year until our DVC contract expires.
> 
> I've decided that the VWL expansion will end up being a wonderful finished product.  Rather than worry about what will be lost, I'm going to look at it as if it was a brand new place that I'm visiting.  My guess is that when they're done, I'll still think it is an awesome resort.
> 
> Hopefully Disney won't go to a FP system like Universal which basically requires you to pay for fast passes.  That might be the straw that breaks my DVC back.


Hi Granny!  Thanks!  Yeah I've been out of touch for awhile.  LOL  Never stopped thinking about the groupies though!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> DLI...great to see you here!  . . . . . Hopefully Disney won't go to a FP system like Universal which basically requires you to pay for fast passes.  That might be the straw that breaks my DVC back.



I know you remember that paying extra for FPs has been a reoccurring rumor before, along with tiered perks . . .


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> I know you remember that paying extra for FPs has been a reoccurring rumor before, along with tiered perks . . .



Yep, I've heard those rumors.  I just put my fingers in my ears and sing loudly out of tune until the rumors go away....


...doesn't always work.  Sometimes my wife is the only thing that goes away.


----------



## sleepydog25

momtwoboys said:


> hmm if the villa pool is supposed to be completed by Feb, should we stay put? that was the pool we were planning on spending lots of time at, NOT the main pool.


I just read on the DVC member website the following note:  "Hidden Springs Pool at Disney's Wilderness Lodge will be closed for enhancements from October 26, 2015 _*through 2017*_. Some pathways and other areas will also be closed for refurbishment, beginning in early October 2015. Silver Creek Springs Pool will remain open for your enjoyment during this refurbishment period."  The emphasis in bold italics is mine.  I thought I'd read they'd be done with the pool in 5-6 months, but obviously, that doesn't appear to be the case which leads me to wonder why those who are staying in February and beyond have not heard from DVC about moving. . .like us.


----------



## Kathymford

I could have sworn that was written differently last week when I was in there. More along the lines of all of the constructions through 2017 ... interesting.


----------



## momtwoboys

exactly what I thought, that it will be a big construction zone till 2017! I will be waiting to hear from my DVC friend tomorrow morning at our 7 month mark what our options are. Wish they had contacted us sooner and hope it all works out.


----------



## sleepydog25

momtwoboys said:


> exactly what I thought, that it will be a big construction zone till 2017! I will be waiting to hear from my DVC friend tomorrow morning at our 7 month mark what our options are. Wish they had contacted us sooner and hope it all works out.


Best of luck!  When I read this statement, my first thought was that I might have led you astray, so I'm glad you saw my post.


----------



## ottawagreg

I don't know any specifics at all about the order of events in the construction zone, nor duration of each aspect.  When I heard and read 5 to 6 months for the new pool, I knew that was not going to happen.  No way.  Too much infrastructure and UG pipes, electric, etc.  The preparation of the site, demolition of the existing concrete, hauling the debris away, and clearing trees, setting the forms and back filling all before the first load of concrete is ordered...  that is probably six months.  Just saying.

This is going to feel like getting a tooth pulled with no pain killer.  Two solid years of this construction.  Five trips counting Christmas this year.  Oh boy.  We will see what it looks like in December.  Which groupies do we have in the field in October and November.  We need more information in real time!


----------



## sleepydog25

ottawagreg said:


> I don't know any specifics at all about the order of events in the construction zone, nor duration of each aspect.  When I heard and read 5 to 6 months for the new pool, I knew that was not going to happen.  No way.  Too much infrastructure and UG pipes, electric, etc.  The preparation of the site, demolition of the existing concrete, hauling the debris away, and clearing trees, setting the forms and back filling all before the first load of concrete is ordered...  that is probably six months.  Just saying.
> 
> This is going to feel like getting a tooth pulled with no pain killer.  Two solid years of this construction.  Five trips counting Christmas this year.  Oh boy.  We will see what it looks like in December.  Which groupies do we have in the field in October and November.  We need more information in real time!


Based on the news regarding the Osborne Lights (which still angers me greatly, especially the timing--an issue with which Disney spectacularly fails time and time again as if on purpose), *luv* and I are taking a very quick trip to the World in Dec/Jan to see the Lights one. . .last. . .time.  We'll also be back in Feb, so I'll report what we find during those visits.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> Yep, I've heard those rumors.  I just put my fingers in my ears and sing loudly out of tune until the rumors go away....
> 
> 
> ...doesn't always work.  _Sometimes my wife is the only thing that goes away._



Ah, , , , you can still edit that before things get out of hand.  

(That one may have wiped out the ten needle advantage . . .you used to have . . . )


----------



## ottawagreg

sleepydog25 said:


> Based on the news regarding the Osborne Lights (which still angers me greatly, especially the timing--an issue with which Disney spectacularly fails time and time again as if on purpose), *luv* and I are taking a very quick trip to the World in Dec/Jan to see the Lights one. . .last. . .time.  We'll also be back in Feb, so I'll report what we find during those visits.



Sleepy, we will be there over Christmas too.  12/22 thru 12/31.  I am a slacker when it comes to logging on page 1 for B-days/anniversary and trips.  We should meet up and hold a tool box meeting with the crews.  Maybe we can fast track this project.  Last year was our first Christmas trip.  Osborne was a jaw dropper.  We should have spent more time there, but it was our attitude that we will be back next year.....  Another lesson on why one should always appreciate every season in life.  One never knows if he will pass this way again.

BTW.  Poly is looking better for next summer time.  Anyone have a few points they can spare for a fellow groupie?


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> Ah, , , , you can still edit that before things get out of hand.
> 
> (That one may have wiped out the ten needle advantage . . .you used to have . . . )








Oh, I probably used up that goodwill in the first hour she had the new machine.  

But the good news is that we are about 24 hours from getting on our Freedom Flight to Orlando!


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Based on the news regarding the Osborne Lights (which still angers me greatly, especially the timing--an issue with which Disney spectacularly fails time and time again as if on purpose), *luv* and I are taking a very quick trip to the World in Dec/Jan to see the Lights one. . .last. . .time.  We'll also be back in Feb, so I'll report what we find during those visits.





ottawagreg said:


> Sleepy, we will be there over Christmas too.  12/22 thru 12/31.  I am a slacker when it comes to logging on page 1 for B-days/anniversary and trips.  We should meet up and hold a tool box meeting with the crews.  Maybe we can fast track this project.  Last year was our first Christmas trip.  Osborne was a jaw dropper.  We should have spent more time there, but it was our attitude that we will be back next year.....  Another lesson on why one should always appreciate every season in life.  One never knows if he will pass this way again.



Okay, I don't want to anger my fellow Groupies but I'm pretty sure that we knew the Osbourne Lights were going away at least a couple of years ago.  Our last holiday time trip was about 2-3 years ago and I know that as we watched Osbourne Lights we were sad because we knew that would be our last viewing of them.

Now I have to say that this was only in the heavy rumor stage at the time...some sort of "major project" was coming that would wipe out the Streets of America and more.  But it sounded pretty concrete and was circulated often on these boards.

Still...I agree that Disney should announce something like this as far in advance as they can.  They put together a timeshare system with a premium on 11 month planning but you'd think that internally they only have files titled "Projects for Next 60 Days".


----------



## Corinne

Honestly, between the construction (throughout WDW, not just at the WL) and the transportation system, (it's been *horrible!*) I am ready to take a break from visiting. I am sure by next year I'll be ready to come back, but I think I'm good for now. 

More importantly, and on a much more positive note, I married my best friend 30 years ago today, and I am a truly grateful for our life together.


----------



## twinklebug

Corinne said:


> Honestly, between the construction (throughout WDW, not just at the WL) and the transportation system, (it's been *horrible!*) I am ready to take a break from visiting. I am sure by next year I'll be ready to come back, but I think I'm good for now.
> 
> More importantly, and on a much more positive note, I married my best friend 30 years ago today, and I am a truly grateful for our life together.




_*Happy Anniversary! *_


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happy Anniversary Corinne!

And sorry to hear you're not having the most stellar of trips.  Transportation problems especially can put a damper even on the best of them.


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> Honestly, between the construction (throughout WDW, not just at the WL) and the transportation system, (it's been *horrible!*) I am ready to take a break from visiting. I am sure by next year I'll be ready to come back, but I think I'm good for now.
> 
> More importantly, and on a much more positive note, I married my best friend 30 years ago today, and I am a truly grateful for our life together.




_*HAPPY ANNIVERSARY CORINNE !!!*_


We will be tag teaming with you tomorrow as you check out and we check in.  Any particulars you want to share on the transportation issues?  We've always had good luck with the buses and boats at WL.  

As for construction, that's been an ongoing thing for a while now, especially at Downtown Disney and DAK.  Not sure if there is other construction to avoid?

In any event, I hope your trip managed to be a good one despite the challenges.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Okay, I don't want to anger my fellow Groupies but I'm pretty sure that we knew the Osbourne Lights were going away at least a couple of years ago.  Our last holiday time trip was about 2-3 years ago and I know that as we watched Osbourne Lights we were sad because we knew that would be our last viewing of them.
> 
> Now I have to say that this was only in the heavy rumor stage at the time...some sort of "major project" was coming that would wipe out the Streets of America and more.  But it sounded pretty concrete and was circulated often on these boards.
> 
> Still...I agree that Disney should announce something like this as far in advance as they can.  They put together a timeshare system with a premium on 11 month planning but you'd think that internally they only have files titled "Projects for Next 60 Days".



The rumors were definitely around for awhile....and yet it kept going up every year!  haha  I'm still not happy with the elimination of the Lights of Winter at Epcot (with no warning of course) so at least there was a warning here and a chance to try and see it one more time.  If you have your fav's it's often that stuff that keeps you coming back and when they go it's disappointing.  My biggest question these days with Disney is that they are really packing the parks almost year round these days and I'd think they could go with an add on approach rather than replace.  I was just reading that they have implemented a new loading procedure at more rides, including TSM and 7DMT where odd numbered groups will be placed together to fill all seats.  Used to be a thing with attractions that had single rider lines but now they're trying to maximize even more.  I'm all for shorter ride lines but the frequent visitor in me wouldn't mind they get to shorter lines thru expansion instead.    DHS especially needed that route IMO.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Yeah we always enjoyed seeing them.  I wish they could just put them somewhere else instead of totally eliminating them.



Hi DLI!!  Nice to see you (and your adorable Corgi's) around again!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Wishing Corinne a very Happy Anniversary!  *May you be blessed with another 30 wonderful years!

So nice to see you DLI!  Love your pups!

Granny - 1 more sleep!  Hope you and Mrs Granny have a relaxing and enjoyable visit.


----------



## sleepydog25

ottawagreg said:


> Sleepy, we will be there over Christmas too.  12/22 thru 12/31.  I am a slacker when it comes to logging on page 1 for B-days/anniversary and trips.  We should meet up and hold a tool box meeting with the crews.  Maybe we can fast track this project.  Last year was our first Christmas trip.  Osborne was a jaw dropper.  We should have spent more time there, but it was our attitude that we will be back next year.....  Another lesson on why one should always appreciate every season in life.  One never knows if he will pass this way again.
> 
> BTW.  Poly is looking better for next summer time.  Anyone have a few points they can spare for a fellow groupie?


We will be in FL on 31 July, perhaps, but not over to the World until the day after if the plan works out.  It's still fluid.  However, I do like your idea of fast-tracking the construction.  You are so right about appreciating things when you have them.

Granny, no ire headed your way at all, and yes, I agree the rumor was around.  Still, it was only rumor and as KAT mentioned, each year the Osborne Lights kept going up.  We had formulated a plan to take a longer trip than normal to see the again, perhaps next year.  But, making the announcement three months out when almost no rooms are available is just craptastic timing on Disney's part.  I had no clue their 20-year contract was up this year, and I'm just as certain they did know the big plans for DHS were afoot well over a year ago, likely longer.  I've determined that Disney plays the major announcement news cards close to the vest, flipping them over just weeks or months before the event in question in order to take a lot of heat in a short period and be done with it.  What the bean counters, and some I'd call Can'tImagineers, fail to realize is that such actions cause far more wear and tear to their image than letting Disney fans wallow in their "grief" of lost attractions for a year or so.  In fair disclosure, I'm more emotionally impacted by OL news because it's the site of one of the most meaningful moments in my relationship with *luv*. She first showed me the beauty of the OL when she convinced me to visit the World at Christmas for the first time.  We were an official couple for the first time just prior to that trip, too.  That second when we rounded the corner, hand-in-hand, and I saw the magnificence of the Lights are forever emblazoned in my mind. It was a thrilling, romantic, jaw-dropping capsule of time that we've relived a couple of times since. . .and it will be no more.  Their timing of dropping the Spectacle shows it was just a business decision to them which, in turn, exposes them as more into making money come through than making dreams come true.

Sorry to blather on so long. It's just that this decision comes hard on the heels of the news regarding our second home, the Lodge.  Based on the latest build at Poly, I'm not optimistic that what *luv* and I hold most dear about VWL--serenity, peacefulness, tranquility, and intimacy--will exist once they're done. . .years from now.  It, too, holds a special place in our combined heart.  We first met on the beach, that very beach which will largely--if not completely--disappear if the plans are true.  The nature trail where we shared our first kiss?  Likely paved over.  The unfettered shoreline?  Full of cabins.  Okay, so I'm reluctant to change, I'll admit. However, sometimes bigger isn't better; it's just bigger. The larger issue may be that I feel left behind, that the places of my earliest memories of the World have gone away, relegated to a dusty attic like an old, forgotten toy.  Sentimentality is being replaced by a pragmatism that bows to the almighty shareholders.  I'll get over myself; I'll likely continue to visit and make new memories, in fact.  But, I'll also see more behind the facade and sadly sigh and shrug at slow unwinding of the Disney magic.  Okay, I'll hop off my soapbox now.  

Finally, and most importantly, HAPPY ANNIVERSARY, CORRINE!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary Corinne!!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DiznyDi said:


> *Wishing Corinne a very Happy Anniversary!  *May you be blessed with another 30 wonderful years!
> 
> So nice to see you DLI!  Love your pups!
> 
> Granny - 1 more sleep!  Hope you and Mrs Granny have a relaxing and enjoyable visit.


Thank you Di!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hi DLI!!  Nice to see you (and your adorable Corgi's) around again!


Hi Kathy!  Hope you and your babies are doing well.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Happy Anniversary Corinne!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . . . . But the good news is that we are about 24 hours from getting on our _Freedom Flight to Orlando!_



Bon Voyage!



Corinne said:


> . . . . . . . . . More importantly, and on a much more positive note, I married my best friend 30 years ago today, and I am a truly grateful for our life together.



May God bless you both and provide more excitement in the next thirty than in the last! 
HAPPY ANIVERSARY! 


*Sleepy -* We, too, will miss the Osborne Lights.  But it was my understanding that the Streets of America were coming down in the next year with the Star Wars expansion to make way for Tattoine.  I may be mistaken here, but if not, the lights lost their home; can't see them anywhere else to be as impressive!?!


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> Oh, I probably used up that goodwill in the first hour she had the new machine.
> 
> But the good news is that we are about 24 hours from getting on our Freedom Flight to Orlando!



LOL, which will miraculously give you 10,000 additional life points.  LOL

Can't wait for the report. (not so subtle hint)  

Be safe


----------



## eliza61

*HAPPY ANNIVERSARY CORRINE.  THE BIG 3-0!!*​


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> [snip] But, making the announcement three months out when almost no rooms are available is just craptastic timing on Disney's part.  I had no clue their 20-year contract was up this year, and I'm just as certain they did know the big plans for DHS were afoot well over a year ago, likely longer.  I've determined that Disney plays the major announcement news cards close to the vest, flipping them over just weeks or months before the event in question in order to take a lot of heat in a short period and be done with it.  What the bean counters, and some I'd call Can'tImagineers, fail to realize is that such actions cause far more wear and tear to their image than letting Disney fans wallow in their "grief" of lost attractions for a year or so. [snip]
> 
> [snip]   But, I'll also see more behind the facade and sadly sigh and shrug at slow unwinding of the Disney magic.  Okay, I'll hop off my soapbox now.



Sleepy...this may well be the best rant I've ever seen written on the DISBoards!  And I mean that seriously, in that while you expressed unhappiness with how Disney is handling some things you did so in a manner which anyone with any feelings can understand.  I especially love the "Can'tImagineers" coined word...it does capture the "Oh, you need to know something more than 60 days in advance?" attitude that we so often see.  I feel for you and Luv since you have so many deep emotional connections in your relationship regarding WDW.  While we have emotional connections to WDW and WL, they aren't quite the same level as yours.

So please, feel free to rage against The Mouse whenever you like.  We're behind you all the way!


----------



## Granny

DiznyDi said:


> Granny - 1 more sleep!  Hope you and Mrs Granny have a relaxing and enjoyable visit.



Di...thanks for the note.  Down to 0 more sleeps...flight was scheduled to take off at 1:45p today but has been pushed back to 2:20p as of this point.  Frustrating, but hopefully just a little glitch in our longest vacation ever.  We are heading out soon to catch a quick early lunch and then off to the airport.

Hope all Groupies are having a great week!  We'll try to do some snooping around VWL for any news we can share.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Have a great trip Granny!


----------



## brettcw23

Hey folks

Been away far too long!
Lots changed with my plans and here is the basics behind it...sorry for the lengthy post!


I am often solicited for advice on Disney World (sometimes I just force feed my opinion, too J ) and there is one piece that I universally present to people.

“Have a plan, but be flexible.”

Now, being candid, as much as I offer that sage piece of wisdom, I’m not always the most willing to change plans. In fact, I am more likely to stomp my feet and pout. Yes, I just indicted myself with my wife as part of the audience. Although this is nothing that she doesn’t already know and probably just had an epiphany in that our youngest inherited this trait from me.

Although the flexibility perspective has not historically been my forte, I do have a penchant for planning.

In fact, I begin planning our next trip within about 10 days of our return. I think it’s less about me being a control freak and more about the enjoyment that comes with prepping for a Disney World trip.

Much as you would expect, our resort was booked 11 months out (Bay Lake Tower) and modified (VWL) at the 7month window per our normal DVC process. Everything else fell into place….ADRs at 180 days, prepping for ourFP+ at 60 days…even booked MNSSHP the day tickets went on sale.

Then the bombshell went off….

Our school’s calendar was online and my wife saw a critical school event for our oldest. ….and it was while we were on our trip.

My daughter is flexible and reasonable enough to adjust to most situations, but this even is kind of like a rite of passage for kids in our elementary schools. The type of thing that is well known by all the lower grades and that you look forward to in 5th grade. It was the class camping trip. To outsiders, it doesn’t sound a like a big deal, but it is. And Renee and I were both beside ourselves with what to do. All of the planning just went right out the door! We talked in circles trying to figure out a variety of options and running various scenarios. Would work allow us to be able to change our vacation weeks? Could we find a resort? What about airfare? We even considered sending our daughter back early and having a family member pick her up at the airport. We finally decided, if we could change vacation per work, we’d go all in to move our plans. Anguish and anxiety abound. The next day Renee spent the ENTIRE morning on the phone with multiple cast members, conferencing me in at work and via a litany of texts. She and I each had details in our notebooks that looked like something out of the DaVinci code. After it was all said and done…we moved our trip back from Sat-Sat to Tue-Tue….saved around $100 dollars on airfare, transferred our MNSSHP tickets to another night and salvaged 98% of our ADRs.  Because we moved our booking date up, it just so happened that our FP+ window opened that same night at midnight. Can you say exhausting day?

Now…the most intriguing thing about this is how you can embrace a situation that is outside of you control. I mentioned that we were booked for VWL. Well, we’re not split-stay sort of people…but when your trip is 60 days away and it’s during the Food & Wine Festival…beggars can’t be choosers!

<sarcasm font>Our plans now have us staying in 3 different rooms across 2 resorts! We will begin with a 2 BR Savannah View at Kidani Village (Oh, the humanity. I’m not sure I can handle having to sip my coffee on the balcony whilst looking at African wildlife.) Sadly we have to move from that dumpster to the Villas at Wilderness Lodge. Pickings were slim and the best that we could manage was a Club Level, Deluxe Room. At this point I’m not sure why we even bothered with joining the Disney Vacation Club! What am I supposed to do with all of that open access to snacks, desserts, various beverages, etc. And finally, moving on to a 2BR within VWL. </sarcasm font>

So…we’re definitely titling this trip “Sounds like an adventure.”

While I certainly never expected our trip planning to take this route, heeding my own advice was a cruel but worthwhile twist of fate.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Aaaarrgh!  I saw the recent announcement that Flights of Wonder is going to be closed from 10/5-11/5 - during our trip!  My sister is quite limited on things she can do but she is an avid, avid bird watch.  (Did I mentioned avid?!)  That was going to be one of the main highlights for her.    Just announcing less than a month before closing?  I know, I know - it isn't that uncommon but just doing a little whining.


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> Bon Voyage!
> 
> 
> 
> May God bless you both and provide more excitement in the next thirty than in the last!
> HAPPY ANIVERSARY!
> 
> 
> *Sleepy -* We, too, will miss the Osborne Lights.  But it was my understanding that the Streets of America were coming down in the next year with the Star Wars expansion to make way for Tattoine.  I may be mistaken here, but if not, the lights lost their home; can't see them anywhere else to be as impressive!?!


I've wondered why they can't put them along the main boulevard in DHS.  Surely, among all the talent Disney employs, someone can figure out how to have openings in the lights so that people may still shop along that street.  Put the angels and twirling lights where Mickey's sorcerer's hat used to be.  Can you imagine the crowds they'd attract while waiting for Star Wars Land and Toys Land to be built?  Can you imagine what an opening act the lights could be once the lands were built?  Walk into a magical light show and then lose yourself in Tatooine or Andy's bedroom. My primary gripe is that Disney is taking the easy road vice the reaching for the gold ring path which at one time seemed to be what guided them.  Like I said, I'll get over myself.

*Granny*:  Thanks for the kind words. Obviously, the changes coming down the pike have affected my feeble, romanticized mind, and I just speak from the heart. I've never been one to shy away from ranting, but I attempt to do so with tangible feelings, facts, and without too much actual ire.  Life is too short and too precious for that.  Thanks, again.

Holy cow, *brett*! Talk about major planning changes!  You seem to have survived and been as flexible as Gumby.  I'm sure you'll have a great time!
P.S.  Love your pic of Jasmine, always my favorite princess!


----------



## twokats

Happy Anniversary Corrinne!

Have a great trip, Granny!

And ditto on anything else I might have missed.

I guess my email notifications got messed up for a few days, plus I was in the hospital for a planned surgery last week and I just today realized, I had missed hearing from my groupies.  I just now got caught up and thought I would check in really quick.  I had to have a 'little' hiatal hernia repaired and true to my past history, there was a couple of small complications, but I have the best surgeon and he took care of me with great care.  Having a little pain, but am managing.

I am also bummed about the Osbourne lights.  Kati and I would have been there this year if the rest of the family had not begged for a Disney cruise instead.  And with a quick cruise for early January also, there is no way to work in a quick trip before my clients start calling.


----------



## Granny

Well, after a little flight delay and some bumpy weather, we made our way to Wilderness Lodge for a check in.  We have settled in and are looking forward to a nice long trip.  I'm still working on loving the new VWL decor.  I keep telling myself that if this was the way the villa looked when we first stayed here we would have loved it.  I'm sure it will grow on us...though DW tells me the new faucet on the tub is very slow with the flow, and the water is not particularly hot.   We are having some issues with the sound on the television but we'll get that fixed.  

Aside from that, the villa is in great shape and we are excited to be here.  Thanks to all for the kind wishes.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Well, after a little flight delay and some bumpy weather, we made our way to Wilderness Lodge for a check in.  We have settled in and are looking forward to a nice long trip.  I'm still working on loving the new VWL decor.  I keep telling myself that if this was the way the villa looked when we first stayed here we would have loved it.  I'm sure it will grow on us...though DW tells me the new faucet on the tub is very slow with the flow, and the water is not particularly hot.   We are having some issues with the sound on the television but we'll get that fixed.
> 
> Aside from that, the villa is in great shape and we are excited to be here.  Thanks to all for the kind wishes.



Glad you made it safe and sound!  Curious as to what size villas you're in?  With my first studio stay a couple of weeks ago since the refurb I found that I liked that far more than what they did with the 1BR's as long as you toss aside the muphy bed/table combo.  That messed up my use of the room and my dislike of it did not change.  I have definitely have some of the same issues with the job done that I did with our 1BR but overall I was ok with it.  I did experience much more noise from next door and also some from above which I hadn't in the past.  I believe the flooring change was responsible for some of it.


----------



## jimmytammy

*Brett, *That is dedication to the hilt to get in a WDW vacation, more power to you.  We have done a split stay several times, with most happening based on booking DVC 11/7 mos out then adding on a few days cash at a value or Mod for various reasons.  Great thing is, bell services can move your luggage while you go enjoy your vacation, if you choose to do this.

*Granny*, Glad you folks made it OK, and looking forward to your report on our beloved "home"  Hope yall have a great trip!

*Sleepy, *You have every right to be as passionate about WDW and the Lodge as you are, I can feel your pain.  You have some strong, emotional ties to the very things that are changing so drastically and we understand.  You know you wont be judged here, only loved.  Stay passionate!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> Well, after a little flight delay and some bumpy weather, we made our way to Wilderness Lodge for a check in.  . . . . . . . . . though DW tells me the new faucet on the tub is very slow with the flow, and the water is not particularly hot. . . . .



Glad you made it.  Enjoy yourselves! 

DiznyDi & I have always found that there is little _"really hot"_ water in the Villas.  We spoke with "Jose" the general manager about it last year at the DVC yearly meeting.  We certainly expressed our joy of being at "Home" at The Lodge, but wondered if their was a basic flaw in the hot water system.  He commented that they were aware of the situation and that it was not an easy fix.  Maybe the upcoming construction has a small part of the budget to get us some "_really hot"_ water in the future. 

DiznyDi has also always thought the water does not taste as nice as other Disney resorts.  I can't really tell the difference.  She always has a couple of cases of bottled water delivered to us so our morning coffee is at its best, plus it beats buying bottled water in the parks.

I don't want to end this morning's dissertation with nothing but complaints; _We love The Lodge, wouldn't trade our VWL points for double anywhere, and are enthusiastically looking forward to being their in just a couple weeks!  No better place in The World to be to relax and enjoy each other!_

(I hear a little voice from across the room proclaim "24 sleeps" this morning while getting ready for work; must be so . . . )


----------



## DiznyDi

Wow, Brett, you certainly are flexible in your plans!  DDad and I have previously enjoyed split stays - not so much any more.  We like to stay put and get on with the vacation.  You at least will have a variety of scenery and varied experiences.

We just added our son to our Oct reservation.  It took me the full day to arrange, ME, order a magic band, arrange for FP and alter our weeks schedule and try to salvage dinner reservations.  One restaurant couldn't accommodate 5 but could accommodate 3 + 2 ?!  Worth it though as our son hasn't travelled with us to WDW since 2006 - just prior to him entering the army.

Glad you made it Granny!  We stay at the Lodge often and have found the hot water never really gets h-o-t.  Hopefully that will be one of the items on the list to be addressed as work is being done.  I didn't shower one morning because the water was downright cold.  We stopped at the front desk to report, which of course, they already knew.  Sorry we're going to miss you this trip!  Hello to Mrs Granny!

Kathy (twokats) I've had the hernia repair surgery myself.  Hope you progress and your stomach issues are now behind you!  Sorry you're going to miss the Osborne Lights   Hello to Kati!

Love your rant sleepy!  Heartfelt and passionate.  We all feel the same.

Kathy, do you schedule Flights of Wonder often?  We hadn't seen this in multiple years.  Ddad and I did this on our May visit and I was very surprised how abbreviated the show was as compared to the last time we would have seen it.  They do have the flight of those beautiful parrots winging through the park.  Maybe that would be something your sister would enjoy.


----------



## Corinne

Thanks for all the lovely anniversary wishes! I this group!  

*DLI-*nice to see you again!!

We are back home now....we did have a nice trip, the highlight for sure was our fantastic anniversary dinner at Artist Point --cannot believe we've waited so long to dine there. The staff, the food, the atmosphere, the service. 

When I last posted it was after another irritating excursion via the WDW bus system. We've been so many times, and sometimes the transportation is great, other times not so much. I don't want to rant, but I just can't understand why they haven't mastered a more efficient system. On numerous occasions while we were waiting for ONE bus, numerous resort buses would arrive for the same resort. At one point at Epcot, there was a bus at the Port Orleans stop, it waited, no one boarded, and two PO buses were waiting to pull in to the stop! Why can't they radio to dispatch and say there are many guests waiting? Even at the WL there was a CM there and people still waited 35 minutes for the Downtown Disney/TL bus. I won't even get into the disaster of Downtown! 

OK, back to the good.....the Lodge is just a beautiful as ever (even with the scaffolding) we weren't bothered at all by the construction.  I enjoyed our courtyard view, caught a gorgeous sunrise one morning ahhhh. We met friends there and spent some time with them (and a lot of laughs)!  I love the size of the resort, and I guess that is what worries me the most about the expansion. 

The only "action" we saw on the villas side was a group of men watching another man pull a birch tree out from the front. The walking trail was closed the day we walked over to the villas, and the pool was closed as well.  One evening we relaxed on the beach and viewed the parade.


----------



## Corinne

Granny, have a great trip! 

We actually had a bit of bumpy weather on both flights too. Actually, it was pretty bad on the way down, and once we flew through it all, I looked at my husband and said, after THAT the ToT looks tame, and at least it's controlled!! So guess what??!!  I rode the ToT again!!  It's been years since I've been on it!


----------



## brettcw23

Morning folks. Hope everyone is having a great day. I'm a day closer to our October trip and getting anxious\excited at the same time!
I'm excited for our split stay (not the headaches of packing\moving) simply because we would have never done it willingly. So at least we'll know how we hold up moving between resorts\rooms. My whole family is super thankful that we were able to adjust our dates, so we all are going in with a super positive attitude. And as part of effort, my now 11 YO DD reaffirmed her lover for Disney when she went to my DW, tears in her eyes and said, "I don't want to miss Disney." Disney World is so special to me (like all of you!) and to see that my profound love for the Disney life has taken roots makes me one proud dad!

Now, I'm not always crazy about changes and at times I certainly look Disney and do question..."Are they making this better or juts making more money?" More often than not, Disney makes things better WHILE making more money! Lol.

As far as the DVC expansions...I don't feel to strongly about it either way. I'll have to wait and see how it impacts me.
The overhaul of the Parks....VERY mixed feelings. I am prob in the minority, but I LOVE the Studios. While part of me is thrilled to have a much larger Star Wars presence, part of me fears for the consumers that they will draw. I can see more of a comic-con type guest coming versus Disney World guests. Nothing wrong with comic-con folks before anyone tried to burn me at the stake! I simply mean that the Park may start pulling fans of Star Wars versus fans of Disney AND Star Wars.

Overall, I expect Disney to make changes for the better. I don't put blind faith in them, but they rarely let me down!

I would love to see the transportation logistics improved. And I do expect them to make it better, especially embracing positioning software and such. You can imagine the challenges of managing the buses. Different amounts of guest, from all of the hotels, going to different parks, at different times! I'm not sure how the routes are determined, but I suspect they are primarily route based versus demand based. That's an opinion, not a fact. It's not static is my point, so it's hard to manage it effectively.

Bummer about the lights. We got to see it and it was amazing. I'm not sure how long it's been running a the Studios, but let's keep our fingers crossed that whatever they do that it will be just as awesome!


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Glad you made it safe and sound!  Curious as to what size villas you're in?  With my first studio stay a couple of weeks ago since the refurb I found that I liked that far more than what they did with the 1BR's as long as you toss aside the muphy bed/table combo.  That messed up my use of the room and my dislike of it did not change.  I have definitely have some of the same issues with the job done that I did with our 1BR but overall I was ok with it.  I did experience much more noise from next door and also some from above which I hadn't in the past.  I believe the flooring change was responsible for some of it.



*Kathy*...we are in a 1BR lock off villa.  We haven't noticed any noise more than usual...it's been the usual tranquil VWL.      On the other hand, we will have several turnovers of neighbors during our two week stay so we'll see how that goes.



jimmytammy said:


> *Granny*, Glad you folks made it OK, and looking forward to your report on our beloved "home"  Hope yall have a great trip!



*Jimmy*...thanks for the note.  I'm sure we'll enjoy our trip immensely! 


Dizny Dad said:


> Glad you made it.  Enjoy yourselves!
> 
> DiznyDi & I have always found that there is little _"really hot"_ water in the Villas.  We spoke with "Jose" the general manager about it last year at the DVC yearly meeting.  We certainly expressed our joy of being at "Home" at The Lodge, but wondered if their was a basic flaw in the hot water system.  He commented that they were aware of the situation and that it was not an easy fix.  Maybe the upcoming construction has a small part of the budget to get us some "_really hot"_ water in the future.
> 
> DiznyDi has also always thought the water does not taste as nice as other Disney resorts.  I can't really tell the difference.  She always has a couple of cases of bottled water delivered to us so our morning coffee is at its best, plus it beats buying bottled water in the parks.
> 
> I don't want to end this morning's dissertation with nothing but complaints; _We love The Lodge, wouldn't trade our VWL points for double anywhere, and are enthusiastically looking forward to being their in just a couple weeks!  No better place in The World to be to relax and enjoy each other!_
> 
> (I hear a little voice from across the room proclaim "24 sleeps" this morning while getting ready for work; must be so . . . )



*DDad.*..we hadn't noticed the hot water in previous stays.  Maybe we're just getting to be old curmudgeons who don't adapt as well!  I made coffee this morning with the tap water and it seemed okay.  But then again I tend to doctor up my coffee with sweeteners and cream so I can't tell the difference.  



DiznyDi said:


> Glad you made it Granny!  We stay at the Lodge often and have found the hot water never really gets h-o-t.  Hopefully that will be one of the items on the list to be addressed as work is being done.  I didn't shower one morning because the water was downright cold.  We stopped at the front desk to report, which of course, they already knew.  Sorry we're going to miss you this trip!  Hello to Mrs Granny!



*Di*...I've passed along your "hello", and Cindy says hi to you and DDad as well!  And your post agrees completely with DDad's...glad you got your stories straight before posting.  



Corinne said:


> Granny, have a great trip!
> 
> We actually had a bit of bumpy weather on both flights too. Actually, it was pretty bad on the way down, and once we flew through it all, I looked at my husband and said, after THAT the ToT looks tame, and at least it's controlled!! So guess what??!!  I rode the ToT again!!  It's been years since I've been on it!



*Corinne*...I'll bet you had a great time on ToT!  That's Mrs Granny's favorite ride at WDW so we do it several times each trip.  Despite the issues you encountered, I'm glad you enjoyed your trip.


----------



## Granny

As far as reports go, this one will be pretty lame.  We have had a steady rain drizzle so far and haven't seen the sun yet.    Forecast for the next seven days calls for all day rain each day.  So we're glad to be here for a long visit this time!!  I haven't seen anything as far as construction goes beyond the scaffolding you've already seen at The Lodge.

We did have one piece of good news...for the first time ever we were able to book Flag Family.  It is for a week from Saturday, their first opening.  That works perfectly as our two daughters will be flying down to spend next weekend with us.  So we are looking forward to finally getting to do that after many trips to WL/VWL.  

I'll try to snoop around a bit in the next few days.  And of course, provide any information I learn.  Agent Granny signing off!


----------



## Corinne

Granny, we had rain nearly every day, and one really picture perfect day, but the clouds sure kept the heat down. How wonderful you will be the Flag Family and have your family all together! I'm excited for you!


----------



## sleepydog25

*Corinne:*  Glad you loved AP!  It has improved over the past year or so.  It's a must-do for us (even during its less successful moments) thanks to the role it has played in our relationship.

*Granny:*  Long visits are good.  Wish we could do one.  lol  One day, perhaps.  Until then, 6 days is long for us.

*DizDad/Di:*  We bring water (since we almost always fly), and we even bring coffee beans and a grinder.  The new coffee shop in Territory Lounge has made that less needed, it seems.  Have a great trip!

*brett:*  I'm not as sanguine as you about the improvements, but I do hope they'll be worth all the construction over the next 3-5 years.

*To all:*  Thanks for the kind words and support re: my rant.  It warms me to know that I've friends and acquaintances (most of whom I've never met) who allow me the freedom to speak my heart and mind.  Again, thank you.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday princesskat!!!!  
Hope you have a great one Kati!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny, so cool that Flag Family awaits you!  Soak it all in, take your camera, and enjoy


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> *. . . . . . . . . Di*...I've passed along your "hello", and Cindy says hi to you and DDad as well!  And your post agrees completely with DDad's...glad you got your stories straight before posting. . . . . . . . .



So when I arrived home after work, DiznyDi asked if I have visited the Boards since my post earlier that day; "no, why?"  She pointed out that she had posted 8 minutes after mine and they pretty much said the same thing.  We both laughed, as many times my stories don't always jive with her memories, and vice versa.  No planning this time, but keep us on track; sometimes it may seem like we were on separate vacations . . . or maybe I like to lie . . . . . you can be the judge.



sleepydog25 said:


> *. . . . . . . . . . . . . DizDad/Di:*  We bring water (since we almost always fly) . . . . . . .


  Not sure here; you fly with water? Wow.


----------



## Granny

_*   Happy Birthday Kati !!!    *_


----------



## Granny

So I took a walk along the nature trail today towards FW.  I was happy to find that the nature trail was open all the way.  I did veer off when I got to the sign indicating Cast Members only.  Fortunate that I did because I walked up to the paved path and as I started walking down that path I came across a couple of deer.




There is no zoom on this shot...I was literally about 6 feet away from him and his partner.



Water levels are very high...Bay Lake came to about two feet from the nature trail...I don't remember seeing it that high in the past.  And the pond in front of VWL (bus side) seemed to be significantly higher than we had seen in the past.

I can't say if it was the case before, but it seems that they have cleared out almost all the trees between the geyser and the main boat dock.   I'll get a picture of that, but I don't see that having anything to do with construction.  Honestly, I can't remember what the new bungalow layout looks like but I didn't think there was anything going there.

Overall, the Lodge and VWL are as beautiful and tranquil as ever.  I'm trying to soak in all the details, especially those areas that seem destined to change.  Nobody here is admitting anything (CMs that is) and pretend no knowledge of anything beyond the quiet pool construction.  I'll keep digging.  

I hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Weekend folks!!
*Granny*, so glad yall are having a great time and happy the tranquility is still intact.  That is my one major fear, that will be lost, and I have hope in the end it wont.  
*Dad*, you and *Di* are a hoot!  Yall just keep on being you, its what we love about you bothFlying on water


----------



## Corinne

Oh my gosh Granny great photos. On one bus drive back we saw about 8 deer.  I feel bad for them, more and more of their habitat is being taken away. 

I got the same "lack of information" from CM's as well.  Lol.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Kati!!!*


----------



## Granny

So here's what I was referring to about the tree clearing.  This is shot from near the geyser looking at the boat dock.  

 


It hasn't always been cleared out like that, has it?


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> So here's what I was referring to about the tree clearing.  This is shot from near the geyser looking at the boat dock.
> 
> View attachment 124660
> 
> 
> It hasn't always been cleared out like that, has it?


No. No, you couldn't.  Before, you couldn't see the dock from the geyser at all.  Didn't think they were putting cabins in there, either.  Likely clearing just to make it a more attractive walkway.  Frankly, that clearing doesn't bother me much as it's not a place we can walk, anyway.  Imagine those cabins with boat horns early in the morning.


----------



## Granny

Patrick...thanks for confirming that I'm not going nuts.  I seemed to remember the boarded walkway all the way from the pool to the dock was pretty much trees with Spanish moss hanging from them.  Now there are still some of those trees but once you get to the path that intersects coming from the geyser, it is all pretty much cleared out.  It doesn't really bother me either...I just hope they weren't practicing tree demolition before the next phase!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Now I need to see if I have any picture showing that area!  I didn't really notice any difference in early September but perhaps I was just completely unobservant.  Or Mickey can sometimes be a tricky mouse and maybe he snuck it in between then and now?


----------



## Kathymford

... I actually kind of like being able to see the boat dock ... but that's one of my favorite things about our home is taking those boats.


----------



## Granny

One last picture about the clearing by the dock...

 



This is walking up the path from the geyser to closer to the dock.  It is not easy to see in this picture, but there were definitely some stumps there that appeared to be newly cut...less than 4 months I'd say.  You can see that some of the area is wet marshland and it is not offensive at all.  Just wondering why they went to the expense of clearing it out?


We are getting ready to head to Trails End for a late breakfast.  The weather has been much better the past couple of days...still overcast but not much rain.


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for the pics Granny, enjoying!  Have a great meal at Trails End, we love breakfast there.  If you havent tried yet, another really good buffet breakfast is The Wave.  Yall keep on having fun and thanks for letting us live vicariously through you folks


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> One last picture about the clearing by the dock...
> 
> View attachment 124746
> 
> 
> 
> This is walking up the path from the geyser to closer to the dock.  It is not easy to see in this picture, but there were definitely some stumps there that appeared to be newly cut...less than 4 months I'd say.  You can see that some of the area is wet marshland and it is not offensive at all.  Just wondering why they went to the expense of clearing it out?
> 
> 
> We are getting ready to head to Trails End for a late breakfast.  The weather has been much better the past couple of days...still overcast but not much rain.


Wow.  That was definitely not the look when we were there in July.


----------



## twinklebug

Love the pics* Special Agent Grannie*! Did you recruit the couple of locals you met to keep an eye on the changes and report back? (I wonder if they make go-pro cams for deer)

That area near the docs looks to have about  2/3 or more of its vegetation removed. I don't care for this change as I loved having the reveal of the boat dock as we turned that corner, not being able to see all the way down to it. Perhaps the clearing was for safety reasons, you never did know who was hanging out around the bend and it did make me nervous to have my kids run ahead to the dock when they were younger. I'm inclined to think this was done simply to match what they're about to do on the villas side.

More than likely, what we see in your pic there is similar to the way the woods between VWL and the cabins will look when it's completed. Don't think there will be a need for raised wooden walkways though (but it could be a nice touch.)

A couple pics of that area, but from the doc side, back in July:










I'm looking back at a large version of my photo and noticed the geyser was overgrown. Clearing back was a good thing for that.

----------------------------------- 
one more note, sorry I'm a bit late ...


*Happy Birthday Kati! *


*----------------*


----------



## eliza61

Thanks for the pics guys.  brightened up my day.  I'm in the middle of "pope-appolaz" here in Philly.


----------



## Dean Marino

We see those photos.... and believe it or not?  We're encouraged .

We don't see a war zone .  We DO see change.  The change will take quite a while.... but I don't think anyone is out to firebomb the Lodge .


----------



## Granny

Dean Marino said:


> We see those photos.... and believe it or not?  We're encouraged .
> 
> We don't see a war zone .  We DO see change.  The change will take quite a while.... but I don't think anyone is out to firebomb the Lodge .




Dean...I agree that this is not a big deal.  The question really is what will the Villas view be when the smoke clears?  Will it be the bungalows and this "Sherman through Georgia" look, or will it be a decent number of trees and a nice walking path to the bungalows?  I'm not agonizing about this, I am just curious as to what they will do.


----------



## Granny

We had a nice breakfast at Trails End today...Pete was our waiter who was very pleasant.  Kenny was serving the table next to us and was his usual wacky fun self.  

All told, we have made 5 round trips to FW this trip so we are definitely getting our walking in.  On the other hand, this is our fifth day and we have only set foot in Magic Kingdom park so far (once).  We'll get on the park tour starting tomorrow but this has reinforced that we could make a park-less trip down the road without any problems.  We have mostly wandered around, been to Downtown Disney a couple of times (construction still raging in the Pleasure Island area) and overall just enjoyed the vibes of WL/VWL. 

We have three more days of peace and quiet until our daughters join us on Thursday.  After that, I'll start feeling like George Jetson on the treadmill.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

eliza61 said:


> Thanks for the pics guys.  brightened up my day.  I'm in the middle of "pope-appolaz" here in Philly.


Oh gosh I know how excited Philly is for that.  When does he arrive?


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks for keeping us up to date with the happenings at the Lodge and surrounding area Granny!  DDad and I very much enjoy early morning walks over to Fort Wilderness.  We haven't taken in a breakfast at Trail's End yet, but that's on the bucket list.  Enjoy your peace and tranquility while you can.  It will be nice to have your family together again.  Hopefully you have a day or two at the Lodge to decompress once they leave.

Rich and I spent the week-end on Kelley's Island with some friends.  Saturday AM was cold and rainy, but by afternoon the sun was out and led to an absolutely beautiful sunset.  We took the dog, too.

Busy week ahead.  The dog and I will be managing the home-front while DDad's away on business.  

Have a good Monday, Groupies!


----------



## Dean Marino

General question for anyone at the Lodge... We're getting close to October.  Have you seen anything that looks like heavy equipment staging?


----------



## Granny

Dean Marino said:


> General question for anyone at the Lodge... We're getting close to October.  Have you seen anything that looks like heavy equipment staging?


We're at The Lodge right now.  Nothing except some scaffolding around the exterior which has already been displayed on this thread.  No other equipment...just those dumpsters down the Nature Trail a few hundred yards from VWL.  Right now, there is no evidence that they are planning on any major construction.  At least nothing I have seen.  But we know that it's coming soon!


----------



## Granny

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Oh gosh I know how excited Philly is for that.  When does he arrive?


I'm pretty sure the Philadelphia dates are September 26 & 27.  So he's coming this weekend.


----------



## Granny

Okay boys and girls...I was doing a search for something on the DISBoards and came up with a link to the ORIGINAL VWL Groupie thread.  I thought I had searched for it in the past but had no luck.  

http://www.disboards.com/threads/the-vwl-groupies-trivia-thread.1283264/

It was started on November 22, 2006 by diznyfanatic.  Yes, almost 9 years ago!  And the funny thing is that diznyfanatic really never stuck around very long and is still on the DIS Boards but less than 1,000 total posts.  Come on back DizFan...we'd love to thank you for starting this group on its way.

It is also interesting to note that the first person to respond to the initiation of the thread was our own Muushka...we miss you Barb!  

Fun to read through some of those pages.  And to see some of the names who have come in and out throughout the years like DVC Mike and magicalmcwho.  And Maistre Gracey who was as eloquent defender of WL/VWL as any I've seen.  

You guys are always so supportive and friendly, in good times and bad.  Thanks to all the Groupies out there!


----------



## princesskat

Thanks for all those birthday wishes!!!! I had a great day!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> Okay boys and girls...I was doing a search for something on the DISBoards and came up with a link to the ORIGINAL VWL Groupie thread.  I thought I had searched for it in the past but had no luck.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/the-vwl-groupies-trivia-thread.1283264/
> 
> It was started on November 22, 2006 by diznyfanatic.  Yes, almost 9 years ago!  And the funny thing is that diznyfanatic really never stuck around very long and is still on the DIS Boards but less than 1,000 total posts.  Come on back DizFan...we'd love to thank you for starting this group on its way.
> 
> It is also interesting to note that the first person to respond to the initiation of the thread was our own Muushka...we miss you Barb!
> 
> Fun to read through some of those pages.  And to see some of the names who have come in and out throughout the years like DVC Mike and magicalmcwho.  And Maistre Gracey who was as eloquent defender of WL/VWL as any I've seen.
> 
> You guys are always so supportive and friendly, in good times and bad.  Thanks to all the Groupies out there!


That is awesome!  This is one of the only places where I can not check in for quite sometime and come back and still feel like part of the family.


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> Okay boys and girls...I was doing a search for something on the DISBoards and came up with a link to the ORIGINAL VWL Groupie thread.  I thought I had searched for it in the past but had no luck.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/the-vwl-groupies-trivia-thread.1283264/
> 
> It was started on November 22, 2006 by @diznyfanatic.  Yes, almost 9 years ago!  And the funny thing is that diznyfanatic really never stuck around very long and is still on the DIS Boards but less than 1,000 total posts.  Come on back DizFan...we'd love to thank you for starting this group on its way.
> 
> It is also interesting to note that the first person to respond to the initiation of the thread was our own @Muushka...we miss you Barb!
> 
> Fun to read through some of those pages.  And to see some of the names who have come in and out throughout the years like @DVC Mike and @magicalmcwho.  And @Maistre Gracey who was as eloquent defender of WL/VWL as any I've seen.
> 
> You guys are always so supportive and friendly, in good times and bad.  Thanks to all the Groupies out there!


Fixed that for you  Not sure if they'll be pinged with it inside a quote though


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> Fixed that for you  Not sure if they'll be pinged with it inside a quote though



TBug...thanks, though I'm not quite sure what you mean??  Sounds like our originator got the boot here?


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny, thanks for digging that up!  I notice on the 1st page, there is a certain someone who has remained a dedicated groupie for all these years who goes by the name Granny, along with a few other names, Mia and Eliza and several others we see here from time to time.


----------



## DiznyDi

I was just there an noticed that too, JT!  Congratulations Granny for being there from the very beginning.  And thanks for posting the link!  The first thread is the only one I didn't have saved.  I don't think I came in until the 2nd thread was started.  Wow, Groupies have been around for a long time!


----------



## eliza61

LOL, OMG has it really been almost 9 years!!!    I remember my first lodge visit.  Thanks for the great walk down memory lane Granny.


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> TBug...thanks, though I'm not quite sure what you mean??  Sounds like our originator got the boot here?


By adding the @ symbol in front of a name, for example: @Granny the system will alert the individual. So, if they're still about they should have their ears burning  I have not been about for the full 9 years, but certainly long enough to have settled into a rocker by the fireplace  It would be nice to see a few of the old familiar faces pop in.

For those who joined in the recent past, and wondering about "the boot" that may be mentioned: it's history now, but a number of years back the DIS had issues with the forums turning into something they didn't want it to be. I'm not quite sure of the specifics, but a large number of folk were booted out, many were drumming up controversy, some got caught in the wave. Needless to say, most ended up at other Disney forums as a Disney fan is a Disney fan through and through.  I look at the DIS as being the lightweight, fun place to stop by. The other forum most are at now is one full of facts and a good number of "prove it" types. A tough place to make a friend for sure. I'm glad the vibe of the Groupies has remained -- it feels like family here.


----------



## Granny

I'm glad you all enjoyed the original thread.  I just noticed that the BWV Lovers thread has surfaced again...it has 958 posts and is still the original thread from December 2006.  And since that is one of my homes, I have posted there. 

*TBug*...thanks for educating me on the @ significance.  I didn't know we had a way to call out people like that...ain't technology great!    Though now that you mention it, I don't think I've received any kind of alert for the example you had in your post.  [insert shrug smilie...it seems to have disappeared]


*Agent Granny report* :  So I did a walk around the entire resort yesterday, looking for any kind of pre-construction activity.  The only think close to construction staging I saw was some heavy metal tubes covered with tarp outside Cub's Den...maybe some scaffolding leftover from the work they are doing?  I also saw a few blue flags along the edge of the lawn around the north wing of WL.  They looked like those types of flags that stick in the ground to mark utilities before digging.   But no other activity.  Granny out.


----------



## Kathymford

I'm sure most of the groupies have seen, but I thought I would post it anyway.  DVC has finally officially announced (acknowledged?) the cabin expansion at WL. 

http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resort...3091-wilderness-lodge-cabins-villas-confirmed


----------



## twinklebug

Kathymford said:


> I'm sure most of the groupies have seen, but I thought I would post it anyway.  DVC has finally officially announced (acknowledged?) the cabin expansion at WL.
> 
> http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resort...3091-wilderness-lodge-cabins-villas-confirmed


Thanks for pointing to the announcement Kathy. The wording is a bit strange if it was taken right from Disney: it sounds like the new rooms and cabins will not be combined with existing contracts and the villas.

I still want artwork though! Usually what they produce for art depicts the end result to a good degree of accuracy.


----------



## Kathymford

twinklebug said:


> Thanks for pointing to the announcement Kathy. The wording is a bit strange if it was taken right from Disney: it sounds like the new rooms and cabins will not be combined with existing contracts and the villas.
> 
> I still want artwork though! Usually what they depicts the end result to a good degree of accuracy.



Yes, DVCNews posted another article with their speculations of VWL becoming VWL I and II by the wording in the announcement. Again, just speculation of course.

Maybe we are on target to see some artwork at the annual meeting?


----------



## DiznyDi

Condo meeting this year is December 10 at 2:00 PM at the Contemporary.  DDad and I do attend when our December dates allow.  Unfortunately we don't arrive until the 12th this year.

Yes, Twinkle, I'd love to see some artwork as well.

Agent Granny, Good Job!  Love your report.  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Dean Marino

Kathymford said:


> I'm sure most of the groupies have seen, but I thought I would post it anyway.  DVC has finally officially announced (acknowledged?) the cabin expansion at WL.
> 
> http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resort...3091-wilderness-lodge-cabins-villas-confirmed



My favorite posting this week.  All?  "Sounds like" is not in the equation.  WDW has announced a SEPARATE ENTITY, publicly.  They NAMED it, and NUMBERED it.

What this means for us:  not one PENNY of our dues, or upkeep budget, should be directed toward this SEPARATE PROJECT.
If the Quiet pool is modified as a part of this separate project?  Not one penny of our upkeep/maintenance costs should be mis-directed toward it.
When completed?  THREE separate entities should pay into the Quiet pool maintenance - Main Lodge, Villa's #1, Villas #2.  Same should hold true for any documented facilities assigned to the original "Villa's at WL" contract.

I guess I am relieved.  Purely personal - but Sandy and I won't likely live beyond our REAL contract end date.  We didn't need any of this.
VERY pleased by the public announcement.... being public?  It really will be hard to get around it.


----------



## Granny

Dean...you make some good points, but the key word in your comments is "should".  We know what Disney should do.  But honestly, I don't think there is any real oversight to see how three Disney owned entities will split up common costs.  I guess the only thing we can do is monitor our dues to make sure they don't take a big jump.

And now that it's public, those DVC kiosk CM's are fair game for Agent Granny!


----------



## Kathymford

Go get 'em Granny!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Will it be the bungalows and this "Sherman through Georgia" look, or will it be a decent number of trees and a nice walking path to the bungalows?  I'm not agonizing about this. . .


Yeah, leave that to me, why don't ya?


----------



## jimmytammy

Seeing the news this am gives me a little relief that hope is we(current owners)wont be subjected to paying dues on the pricier properties that we dont want to be placed there to begin with.  I agree with Granny, we shall remain vigilant in viewing our dues.  

Granny, you are now our official "go get em guy", you have our permission to do so.  I know you well enough, you will be tactful, handle with integrity and grace, but as you go "into the ring"... go with the wrath of ALL GROUPIES through the years

*Now, lets get ready to rumble!!*


----------



## DiznyDi

jimmytammy said:


> ...
> 
> Granny, you are now our official "go get em guy", you have our permission to do so.  I know you well enough, you will be tactful, handle with integrity and grace, but as you go "into the ring"... go with the wrath of ALL GROUPIES through the years
> 
> *Now, lets get ready to rumble!!*




*G-O-O-O-O-O   GRANNY*


----------



## LCoulter

We currently have one night booked at AKV to go to the Halloween Party but VWL now has an opening.  How is the boat ride to MK?  Are there long lines for the boat?  How long is the ride?  I assume there isn't a bus to MK?

What is the construction going on in October?

Thanks.


----------



## Dizny Dad

OK, back from Calvert Alabama . . . with a slide thru Mobile, Pensacola, and Charlotte.  Arrived in my office, turned on the computer, and immediately opened this thread; haven't checked it since last Friday since DiznyDi and I did the Kellys Island thing for the weekend and then off to Alabama hunting bear.  We were successful in our final negotiations, and did bring back to the village a bear for all to skin, prep, and make a living from.  Lost a few arrows while there, and got tricked by that ol' bear a few times, but finally was able to conquer the beast and get back home.  and wow, what did I find!?!  Granny mining for history!  Cool!  _Thanks for the work!_  and of course, I want to join in on the  GO Get'em Granny theme . . . . . . . . Grannny, Grannny, Grannny, Grannny . . . . .

BTW, for those wondering, Kellys Island is in Lake Erie.  I am always amazed that no matter where an island is located, it always has a slow pace, an party feel, and no one ever seems to want to leave (until winter comes in this case). Our dear friends with whom we have raised our families have a summer home on the island and open it to us as we feel the need.  Island living is good.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Granny, you are now our official "go get em guy", you have our permission to do so.  I know you well enough, you will be tactful, handle with integrity and grace, but as you go "into the ring"... go with the wrath of ALL GROUPIES through the years
> 
> *Now, lets get ready to rumble!!*





DiznyDi said:


> *G-O-O-O-O-O   GRANNY*





Dizny Dad said:


> _Thanks for the work!_  and of course, I want to join in on the  GO Get'em Granny theme . . . . . . . . Grannny, Grannny, Grannny, Grannny . . . . .



Agent Granny here, with no decent intell at this time.  As I already assumed, the DVC Kiosk CM's are completely out of the loop.  I talked to three of them today and only one acknowledged that he was aware of the announcement.  The other two seemed genuinely surprised.  The guy who was aware still claimed to have no details of the plans.  And I believe them all...after all their job is to wrangle potential customers for the current DVC offerings.  And a quick talk to one of the guys working on the current outside refurbishing was not fruitful...he actually was aware that there was some construction coming but he said his company didn't win the job.

We have enjoyed soaking in the atmosphere and current feel of VWL.  We are in day 8 of our 14 night stay, and my daughters fly in tomorrow to join us.  So our peaceful, relaxing pace will be interrupted by a couple of youths in their 20's.   

In the mean time, we are truly enjoying the setting, the music, the boat horns, the EWP coming through every night and the serenity of the surroundings.   It still has that AAAAHHHHHH feel.


----------



## ottawagreg

LCoulter said:


> We currently have one night booked at AKV to go to the Halloween Party but VWL now has an opening.  How is the boat ride to MK?  Are there long lines for the boat?  How long is the ride?  I assume there isn't a bus to MK?
> 
> What is the construction going on in October?
> 
> Thanks.



The boat ride to the castle fantabulous, you will love it.  Lines are not long at all.  Sometimes at peak hours the boats are full.  But even if you do not make it onto the smaller boat another is coming very soon.  The ride is no more than fifteen minutes and affords many wonderful views that you cannot get anywhere else but on the water in seven seas lagoon.  Plus the approach to the magic kingdom is great and it lets you out directly in front of the train station.  There are buses coming and going between the lodge at all hours of the day, with no other stops between the two.  They are pretty quick service as well.  Our family prefers the boat though.  It is a very nice ride, especially returning "home" after an evening at the park.  Enjoy.


----------



## ottawagreg

Granny said:


> Okay boys and girls...I was doing a search for something on the DISBoards and came up with a link to the ORIGINAL VWL Groupie thread.  I thought I had searched for it in the past but had no luck.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/the-vwl-groupies-trivia-thread.1283264/
> 
> It was started on November 22, 2006 by diznyfanatic.  Yes, almost 9 years ago!  And the funny thing is that diznyfanatic really never stuck around very long and is still on the DIS Boards but less than 1,000 total posts.  Come on back DizFan...we'd love to thank you for starting this group on its way.
> 
> It is also interesting to note that the first person to respond to the initiation of the thread was our own Muushka...we miss you Barb!
> 
> Fun to read through some of those pages.  And to see some of the names who have come in and out throughout the years like DVC Mike and magicalmcwho.  And Maistre Gracey who was as eloquent defender of WL/VWL as any I've seen.
> 
> You guys are always so supportive and friendly, in good times and bad.  Thanks to all the Groupies out there!



I'm just now closing in on three years on the DIS and only 160 some posts.  Granny has fifteen years and almost 12K posts.  Now I feel bad if I've been shooting my mouth off, and that looks pretty lame with you heavy hitters.

When I got going in the DVC thing, I was on the other board.  I still go there and lurk once in awhile, but rarely post anything. I found my way over here.  I noticed VWL Groupie and Lovers name and started camping out here.  Don't stray to far away as everyone really is very pleasant to talk to.  I've learned quite a lot from everyone the short time I have been here.


----------



## Granny

LCoulter said:


> We currently have one night booked at AKV to go to the Halloween Party but VWL now has an opening.  How is the boat ride to MK?  Are there long lines for the boat?  How long is the ride?  I assume there isn't a bus to MK?
> 
> What is the construction going on in October?
> 
> Thanks.


ottawagreg gave you some great answers.  I'll add my two cents.  Boat ride to MK is fine, usually no more than a 20 minute wait for the boat.  The ride itself is probably about 15 minutes?  Lines can be long if you are coming back to WL right after Wishes, for instance.  Otherwise no big deal.

There is a bus to MK and probably is the fastest way to get there from WL.  We've never taken it since we love the boat ride, but the bus is very fast since I don't believe it is shared with any other resort.

The construction starting in October?  A major renovation/expansion to the WL/VWL complex.  In October they will be tearing up the quiet pool at the Villas and possibly other construction...they are steering people away from booking at VWL in October and if you don't care for construction noise you may want to do the same.  It will be a two year expansion so it will be a long time before we see the finished product.  

Good luck with your decision, but I think I'd stick with the AKV reservation.  Just give yourself plenty of time to get to MK from there.


----------



## Granny

ottawagreg said:


> I'm just now closing in on three years on the DIS and only 160 some posts.  Granny has fifteen years and almost 12K posts.  Now I feel bad if I've been shooting my mouth off, and that looks pretty lame with you heavy hitters.
> 
> When I got going in the DVC thing, I was on the other board.  I still go there and lurk once in awhile, but rarely post anything. I found my way over here.  I noticed VWL Groupie and Lovers name and started camping out here.  Don't stray to far away as everyone really is very pleasant to talk to.  I've learned quite a lot from everyone the short time I have been here.



One of the many things I love about this thread is that it is truly open to all, newcomber or grizzled veteran.  I have to admit, I've not spent much time at any other discussion boards.  And my posts are somewhat high since I used to hang out on several threads on the boards. Now I relegate myself almost exclusively to the DVC Resorts board.  

I haven't noticed you shooting your mouth off  ... I think we like opinions of all sorts as long as we avoid any personal attacks which frankly I don't recall at all on this thread in the past 8 years.  Considering it is such a small resort, it is amazing that this thread has more versions and posts than any other resort lovers thread.  We are small in number but mighty in passion!!  

We're glad you joined in, and others who come and go, and often come back again.  I think it's not surprising how well we get along since we all love the peaceful haven that is Wilderness Lodge.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> One of the many things I love about this thread is that it is truly open to all, newcomber or grizzled veteran.  I have to admit, I've not spent much time at any other discussion boards.  And my posts are somewhat high since I used to hang out on several threads on the boards. Now I relegate myself almost exclusively to the DVC Resorts board.
> 
> I haven't noticed you shooting your mouth off  ... I think we like opinions of all sorts as long as we avoid any personal attacks which frankly I don't recall at all on this thread in the past 8 years.  Considering it is such a small resort, it is amazing that this thread has more versions and posts than any other resort lovers thread.  We are small in number but mighty in passion!!
> 
> We're glad you joined in, and others who come and go, and often come back again.  I think it's not surprising how well we get along since we all love the peaceful haven that is Wilderness Lodge.


I couldn't have said it better, *Granny*.  I got my start on another thread on the DIS years ago (it's how I was first acquainted with *luv*)--said thread is now extinct. While a good group, there was an underlying level of drama there among several which hasn't been present here at all.  Of all the places I've posted, this thread has been and remains the most welcoming, encouraging, supportive, yet still passionate group of folks I've run across. Our unofficial motto is "the friendliest group on the DIS."  Self-appreciation?  Yep.  But, when it's true, you run with it.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny and Sleepy, you guys have explained our group the best way possible!

I too find myself, only hanging out here.  I do navigate to the Restaurant Forum every so often, only to offer advice where needed(I feel like some eats in WDW get a bad rap, so I like to interject my thoughts)esp. when folks like critiques on their ADRs and such.

But the groupies have been my safe haven for a long time.  I have been a part of it from the 1st, sliding in shortly after Muushka, magicalmcwho, Granny, Eliza and Mia.  I was welcomed with open arms and quickly felt like family.  And this group has been a huge part of my life since.  FB is fun but I tend to avoid posting much, lurk and like more, but before my day starts most days, I come to catch up with trips, family matters, health concerns, whatever is the case going on in the groupies.  What other place can we truly do that these days without being blasted.  We all have differing opinions, but we respectfully accept them, share our own and move on.  And we can share safely.  

In other words...you folks are the best!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> One of the many things I love about this thread is that it is truly open to all, newcomber or grizzled veteran.  . . . . . . .



OK, OK . . . . grizzled veterans . . . . . . . grizzled veterans . . . . . . hummmmmmmm . . . . . grizzled?!?!?!?!?!?!   OK, all those GRIZZLED VETERANS out there, raise your hands.

*Granny*, you might have som' 'splainin' to do . . .


----------



## eliza61

Dizny Dad said:


> OK, OK . . . . grizzled veterans . . . . . . . grizzled veterans . . . . . . hummmmmmmm . . . . . grizzled?!?!?!?!?!?!   OK, all those GRIZZLED VETERANS out there, raise your hands.
> 
> *Granny*, you might have som' 'splainin' to do . . .




Me, me, me.

lol


----------



## eliza61

*On Thursday morning Trivia

September Anniversaries

*​*Happy Birthday Big Thunder Mountain Railroad.

Big Thunder Mountain Railroad took it's first wild ride in Disneyland on September 2 1979.  A little over a year later on September 23rd 1980 it opened at WDW in Orlando, Florida.  It's also a featured ride in Tokyo Disneyland (opening July 4, 1987) and lastly on April 12, 1992 it opened in Disneyland Paris.

Happy Birthday to Morocco

On September 9th 1984 Epcot's Morocco opens.  It is the first new pavilion to be added to World Showcase.


Happy Birthday Jim Henson

The Muppets are back on TV , their creator and the original voice of Kermit the frog (aka, Husband #2, lol) was born James Maury Henson.  He was in the process of selling his company to Disney in May of 1990 when he unexpectedly passed away.  He was named a Disney legend in 2011

*


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> OK, OK . . . . grizzled veterans . . . . . . . grizzled veterans . . . . . . hummmmmmmm . . . . . grizzled?!?!?!?!?!?!   OK, all those GRIZZLED VETERANS out there, raise your hands.
> 
> *Granny*, you might have som' 'splainin' to do . . .



Well, it is just an expression you know.    None of the lovely ladies of the Groupies could ever be described as grizzled!  But as for you DDad...yep, I'm afraid you're in my camp of grizzliness.  Keep in mind, the grizzly is a bear which is one of the key symbols of The Lodge.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> Well, it is just an expression you know.    None of the lovely ladies of the Groupies could ever be described as grizzled!  But as for you DDad...yep, I'm afraid you're in my camp of grizzliness.  Keep in mind, the grizzly is a bear which is one of the key symbols of The Lodge.



Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr . . . . .


----------



## Granny

Agent Granny here...with the scoop on the First Stage of VWL 2...I believe it was* Dean Marino* who asked about heavy equipment.

Well, for the first time since we arrived, this showed up today...






So it looks like they're getting ready to get serious.

Also, on a completely unrelated note...leave it to Disney to get someone to sponsor even their pathways!  



I mean seriously, sponsors for paths? 
 
What's next, sponsors for the elevator doors?  


Agent Granny...out.


----------



## jimmytammy

Grizzled vet checking in


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> OK, OK . . . . grizzled veterans . . . . . . . grizzled veterans . . . . . . hummmmmmmm . . . . . grizzled?!?!?!?!?!?!   OK, all those GRIZZLED VETERANS out there, raise your hands.
> 
> *Granny*, you might have som' 'splainin' to do . . .


He was reaching out to the Alaskan contingent. . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Agent Granny here...with the scoop on the First Stage of VWL 2...I believe it was* Dean Marino* who asked about heavy equipment.
> 
> Well, for the first time since we arrived, this showed up today...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 125573
> 
> 
> So it looks like they're getting ready to get serious.
> 
> Also, on a completely unrelated note...leave it to Disney to get someone to sponsor even their pathways!
> 
> 
> 
> I mean seriously, sponsors for paths?
> View attachment 125574
> What's next, sponsors for the elevator doors?
> 
> 
> Agent Granny...out.



This spot of grass, Sponsored by Scotts Feed and Seed...Feed your lawn, feeeeddd it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Ok . . .Grrrrr . . I'm in . . . Grizzled as I may be . . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Getting way too close to the bottom of the 1st page sooo


----------



## sleepydog25

Let me help, too.  Cool (57F), windy, and rainy off and on (not complaining as we've been bone dry too long), but I hauled myself out of a stupor and went out for a quick 9 holes of golf.  The clubhouse isn't even open given the weather, but I played anyway.  Didn't do too badly given the conditions, though *luv* is enjoying much nicer conditions at the World. Some girls get all the breaks. . .


----------



## Kathymford

I'll help too, for Sunday for most of you (ha!).

Hey! I'm going on my first Disney cruise a week from today (Sunday)!! I am BEYOND excited!!!

P.S. Not sure why my ticker is not showing the right number of days, but it is TICKING me off.


----------



## jimmytammy

Kathy
You are going to have a great time!  We went on our 1st cruise ever on the Fantasy back in Oct and loved it so much we signed back up for a upcoming Mar 2016.  Soak it all in

Sleepy
We too have had a bunch of rain and like you folks much needed.  Glad we are getting the soaking rains


----------



## sleepydog25

Kathymford said:


> I'll help too, for Sunday for most of you (ha!).
> 
> Hey! I'm going on my first Disney cruise a week from today (Sunday)!! I am BEYOND excited!!!
> 
> P.S. Not sure why my ticker is not showing the right number of days, *but it is TICKING me off.*


   I agree with *JT* that you will love cruising.  I believe you're on the Wonder, so I highly recommend Palo for dinner one night.  It's an extra $25 per person but very much worth every penny.  I suggest the osso bucco as one course and for dessert the chocolate souffle.  You have to order that last one in the middle of your meal to make sure it's done when time for dessert comes around.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hi Groupies!!!  Been mostly MIA while taking in a conference in Boston and then a few days in Maine!  Had a great time and was joined by my cousin for the trip.  The visit to Maine and the stop at the welcome center at a rest stop in New Hampshire cross 2 more states off the bucket list.    I will have to go back to New Hampshire to give it a better accounting but for now I can say that I've stepped foot in it.  We only had 2 1/2 days in Maine and spent most of it exploring Acadia - very beautiful!  A few trees here and there were just showing the beginnings of changing color but it helped to imagine what it looks like when everything is in full color.  Another trip back to see that goes back on the list too!  Now I'm back to 80+ degree weather - it was very confusing stepping off the plane last night and having it feel like summer vs the fall weather I was becoming accustomed to.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dean Marino said:


> My favorite posting this week.  All?  "Sounds like" is not in the equation.  WDW has announced a SEPARATE ENTITY, publicly.  They NAMED it, and NUMBERED it.
> 
> What this means for us:  not one PENNY of our dues, or upkeep budget, should be directed toward this SEPARATE PROJECT.
> If the Quiet pool is modified as a part of this separate project?  Not one penny of our upkeep/maintenance costs should be mis-directed toward it.
> When completed?  THREE separate entities should pay into the Quiet pool maintenance - Main Lodge, Villa's #1, Villas #2.  Same should hold true for any documented facilities assigned to the original "Villa's at WL" contract.
> 
> I guess I am relieved.  Purely personal - but Sandy and I won't likely live beyond our REAL contract end date.  We didn't need any of this.
> VERY pleased by the public announcement.... being public?  It really will be hard to get around it.



I guess I have a little different thought than this.  What DVC/Disney do, as I understand it, is taking all the common area costs at a resort and allocate it based on guest counts.  So, with adding new or larger amenities that cost would likely rise although if we are lucky the offset of additional guests might offset the increase.  Since the current VWL and the new VWLII will both have access to any of the amenities at the entire resort they all share the ongoing costs.  But the costs to build the new was nothing I worried that DVC would be allocating to us however it's the upkeep that is usually going to cost more in the long term anyway.  That it appears it will be a separate association makes little or no difference vs it being an addition to the existing units in regards to expenses IMO.  Like PVB it is the least expensive way for DVC to add a project with lower infrastructure costs vs building a totally new location.  I, for one, remain disappointed in that the "short cut" impacts the enjoyment for 2-3 years of existing owners and feel it's actually a large price we pay in that way.


----------



## Dean Marino

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I guess I have a little different thought than this.  What DVC/Disney do, as I understand it, is taking all the common area costs at a resort and allocate it based on guest counts.  So, with adding new or larger amenities that cost would likely rise although if we are lucky the offset of additional guests might offset the increase.  Since the current VWL and the new VWLII will both have access to any of the amenities at the entire resort they all share the ongoing costs.  But the costs to build the new was nothing I worried that DVC would be allocating to us however it's the upkeep that is usually going to cost more in the long term anyway.  That it appears it will be a separate association makes little or no difference vs it being an addition to the existing units in regards to expenses IMO.  Like PVB it is the least expensive way for DVC to add a project with lower infrastructure costs vs building a totally new location.  I, for one, remain disappointed in that the "short cut" impacts the enjoyment for 2-3 years of existing owners and feel it's actually a large price we pay in that way.



hmmmm - hadn't thought of that .  Well, if the dues go up, I guess they go up.  We're just glad that nothing like a "contract extension offer" has been talked about.


----------



## Kathymford

sleepydog25 said:


> I agree with *JT* that you will love cruising.  I believe you're on the Wonder, so I highly recommend Palo for dinner one night.  It's an extra $25 per person but very much worth every penny.  I suggest the osso bucco as one course and for dessert the chocolate souffle.  You have to order that last one in the middle of your meal to make sure it's done when time for dessert comes around.



Yes, we are on the Wonder.  I wanted to book Palo brunch, but nothing is available for me. As a first timer, I didn't know which night to try to do dinner since I thought I should try all the dining at least once ... We are on a 5-night. 

Order ahead chocolate soufflé is our specialty! It's our favorite thing at the Jazz Kitchen in DTD at DL...


Hmm....


----------



## pangyal

Dean Marino said:


> hmmmm - hadn't thought of that .  Well, if the dues go up, I guess they go up.  We're just glad that nothing like a "contract extension offer" has been talked about.



I would absolutely love an extension offer for this and all of our 2042 resorts. Those who don't want it can just opt out, but those who do, would benefit greatly IMO.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> One last picture about the clearing by the dock...
> 
> View attachment 124746
> 
> 
> 
> This is walking up the path from the geyser to closer to the dock.  It is not easy to see in this picture, but there were definitely some stumps there that appeared to be newly cut...less than 4 months I'd say.  You can see that some of the area is wet marshland and it is not offensive at all.  Just wondering why they went to the expense of clearing it out?
> 
> 
> We are getting ready to head to Trails End for a late breakfast.  The weather has been much better the past couple of days...still overcast but not much rain.



I couldn't see this photo Granny but I did just see some pictures over on the expansion thread.  All I can say is wow!  They did sneak in with their saws after I was there!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

We got another twofer
Happy Birthday I Book He Pays & Akima!!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Whoa . . . TWOFER!!
Happy Birthday I Book He Pays & Akima!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Had a very interesting conversation with a former CM Saturday.  My Dad knows him from church.  He and his DW worked there from 2000-2004. She was at Pirates in the store and he was a maint. guy worked in several locations, but mostly MK.  He said after 2 mos. there schedules got way off and they didnt see much of each other.  So eventually he got a job at Pirates and worked there the rest of his days.  She got cancer, and disability from WDW eventually ran dry, so they had to come back to NC to be with family. Sadly, she passed away and they went bankrupt with health bills.

He spoke very highly of his days at WDW, told me lots of stories, including that he used to walk both tracks at Space Mt. and inspect each night after closure.  He said they would always keep things new looking, like if a weld were broke, he would call  to have it fixed and before the next day, it would be fixed painted, and back up ready to go by opening.  He thought it odd they would paint knowing the ride was in the dark, but they were told to make it look new.


----------



## twinklebug

___ _ 

_Happy Birthday Akima!_

_Happy Birthday I Book He Pays! _


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I, for one, remain disappointed in that the "short cut" impacts the enjoyment for 2-3 years of existing owners and feel it's actually a large price we pay in that way.



Thank you for pointing this out. This construction goes far beyond normal maintenance than just scaffolding to fix the exterior or cracked pool would have on the resort. I doubt the number crunchers have taken this into account as it is simply an intangible to them.

By my account, this is the first time Disney has made large scale modifications to an existing DVC. Closest to it would be adding of more buildings to SSR as they were selling, but even then the owners were well aware that the resort was not completed. The addition of the treehouses to SSR was a large job too, but in that they were isolated off to their wooded area it was minimal owner impact.

Disney is always pushing to do things in new ways - hopefully this experiment will be a total success from the owner's point of view as well as Disney's.


----------



## sleepydog25

Kathymford said:


> Yes, we are on the Wonder.  I wanted to book Palo brunch, but nothing is available for me. As a first timer, I didn't know which night to try to do dinner since I thought I should try all the dining at least once ... We are on a 5-night.
> 
> Order ahead chocolate soufflé is our specialty! It's our favorite thing at the Jazz Kitchen in DTD at DL...
> 
> 
> Hmm....


If it were me, I'd skip Pirate Night as the menu is the same at all the restaurants.  Barring that, skip the night you hit your first repeat restaurant.  Of course, you might not want to do either and choose to stick with the rotation they've given you which will be fun, too.  Also, I would check with guest services just as soon as you board to see if anyone has cancelled the brunch as they sometimes do.  Might get some Disney magic.  

And I add my birthday wishes to those celebrating!!


----------



## Granny

Hi Groupies!

I've been MIA for a couple of days as my daughters (in their 20's) joined us for the back part of our trip.  Seems like we've been here forever, but we are finally drawing to a close as we leave on Wednesday afternoon.

I have had a chance to talk to a few of the kiosk DVC personnel and they are finally willing to acknowledge the VWL2 project.  Today we went on a tour of the Poly bungalows (open to current members from 2-4 pm every day) and the CM there said they had officially been told about VWL2 only a couple of days ago.  He did acknowledge the bungalows as part of the plan as well as the room conversion.  He had no knowledge of other changes such as the rumored restaurant, Community Hall, etc.  Honestly, these are really the worst people to ask since they are legally prohibited from any marketing or selling activity at this point and so they can't answer a lot of questions.  Certainly nothing about price or point schedules, though the guy I talked to didn't argue when I said that VWL2 pricing will start where PVB leaves off.  

Scaffolding has moved from the front of WL to the South wing.  Just normal maintenance at this point I would say. 

We've been getting a fair amount of rain the past few days, including a deluge the opening night of F&W at Epcot.  But finally after about 9:00 pm the rains let up and they opened the food kiosks.  As always, great food all around and I can't say that we had anything we didn't like.  Well, maybe the lobster roll in American Pavillion got some so-so reviews but all other food was heartily given two thumbs up!    And we found the grapefruit beer in Germany again...always a great way to refresh and quench a thirst.  

And we thoroughly enjoyed being flag family with Ranger Don this trip.  What a great experience and privilege to help him hoist the Stars & Stripes and then take in the scenery from that vantage point.  Just a wonderful experience.

So only a little more time to enjoy WDW this trip.  Probably go to DTD tonight and see if we can get into any of the live music spots...they were completely swamped on Saturday night.  We like the Raglan Road entertainment so we'll see if that is available.


----------



## Corinne

Enjoy the rest of your trip Granny!

Do you have Flag Family photos to share?


----------



## Dean Marino

pangyal said:


> I would absolutely love an extension offer for this and all of our 2042 resorts. Those who don't want it can just opt out, but those who do, would benefit greatly IMO.



Understand.  Sandy and I are just too old.... in 2042?  We would be hitting 90 .  I'm going to be lucky to be able to change the oil in the cars - let alone go to Disney .


----------



## pangyal

Dean Marino said:


> Understand.  Sandy and I are just too old.... in 2042?  We would be hitting 90 .  I'm going to be lucky to be able to change the oil in the cars - let alone go to Disney .


LOL! We all feel like that some days, regardless of age, I think .

We would love to leave some of these to our son, and an extension would be easier than shelling out for a whole new contract down the line. That being said, I totally get that this is not a catch-all solution for everyone, which is why I like it as an option but not a battering ram sort of situation.


----------



## Dean Marino

pangyal said:


> LOL! We all feel like that some days, regardless of age, I think .
> 
> We would love to leave some of these to our son, and an extension would be easier than shelling out for a whole new contract down the line. That being said, I totally get that this is not a catch-all solution for everyone, which is why I like it as an option but not a battering ram sort of situation.



We cheated .  We got all three sons through college, on our nickel .  No Student loans .  No $80,000 per child yoke .   We FREED them .

Now, having done that?  We'll help 'em a bit - but we're subscribing to the "teach a man to fish" school .  With their jobs? THEY can get into DVC just fine, and we want them to .  The bad news?  Dearest Daughter in Law REALLY wants to home at AKL..... what did I do wrong? .


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> Enjoy the rest of your trip Granny!
> 
> Do you have Flag Family photos to share?


Thanks, Corinne!  

Yes I have a few flag family shots to share.

Starting with our fine host, Ranger Don.



And some shots from the top of the roof:

The Grand Floridian and Polynesian resorts



And a view of the Contemporary resort with Space Mountain and the Castle in the frame:


----------



## Granny

Some additional shots on the roof starting with the pool and Bay Lake

 

I tried to take a picture of the villas but the sun was directly in the way and it didn't come out well at all.  Not sure even Photoshop will be able to save it when I get home.  But here's a picture of some old guy named Granny helping Ranger Don with the flag:

 


It truly was an incredible experience that I will never forget!


----------



## Granny

And I'll add one more shot...this is a shot from the dock looking back at the area that has been cleared out.  If you compare it to the picture that twinklebug posted, I think you can see quite a difference. Here's a link to twinklebug's pictures of the same area:  http://www.disboards.com/threads/vwl-groupies-lovers-thread-special-collectors-edition.3242976/page-204#post-54452579




Again, I think the clearing enhances the setting and feel.  It will indeed be interesting to see what the next changes bring.  I'll leave it to my fellow Groupies to document that in future trips as we are wrapping this one up.


----------



## Granny

I looked back at the pictures of the clearing I posted and see they are broken...I think they were too large.  I've been shrinking these latest ones so hopefully this won't happen again.  Here are the pictures of the cleared area by the dock.

 

And another


----------



## sleepydog25

Dean Marino said:


> The bad news?  Dearest Daughter in Law REALLY wants to home at AKL..... what did I do wrong? .


Dean.  I am so ashamed of you.    As for the extension vs. new contract, I don't care either way.  How's that for taking a position?  Neither of my kids appears to have enough love of things Disney to want DVC (oh, the shame), and like *Dean*,* luv* and I will be old enough in 2042 to likely not care about any future extension.  Thus, I can't imagine we'd choose to extend our contract, and I'm quite certain we won't pay anywhere near $165+ for the new contract (unless we hit the lottery).  While we have loved and will continue to love our DVC, they have priced themselves out of the stratosphere for our tastes going forward.

*Granny*:  Love the shots, and I agree that the trimmed back dock area presents a nicer view and image of the Lodge.  Again, I say, however, my fear is with the new build of cabins, especially over by the current bike shop, that kinda-sorta "rough it" look and serenity will disappear.  We shall see.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny, wonderful shots!  I am so glad you were able to be FF.  And Ranger Don looks like he fits that outfit just fine. I think Stan would approve. One day, I am going to meet him, and look forward to it. I too like the look of seeing the Lodge better from the water.

As for the 2042 year, I will be 76 and still hope to be going strong in WDW.  I have forewarned my kids they may be pushing me in a wheelchair into my 90s at the parks but I dont see me slowing up any  My Dad turned 84 Sun. and he is still working(hasnt paid himself since he turned 70)so he doesnt do it for the money, he just likes to keep going.  I see me doing the same.


----------



## DiznyDi

*Wishing I Book He Pays and Akima a very Happy Birthday!*


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks Granny for your photos!  We've had the wonderful opportunity to be Flag Family with Ranger Don on several occasions.  He is always after DDad to just retire and move on down to Florida.
So very nice you had the family together.  Enjoy your last few days.


----------



## Dizny Dad

As DiznyDi stated, we, too, have enjoyed being flag family with Ranger Don.  I especially have enjoyed his attention, as his background is especially interesting.  When we first met Ranger Don, I, in my most serious voice said, "so, what did you do in your previous life before finding your true calling as a Ranger here at the Lodge?" Ranger Don Nichols unfolded his professional experiences working with Jack Welch (GE CEO), being a member of the Board of Directors for GE.  He was a little surprised that I knew who Jack Welch was and what he has done.  So anytime we see Ranger Don, I always reintroduce myself and try to get him to talk a little about his pre-ranger days.  He really is very private about it, so getting any stories has been like pulling teeth, but of much interest for me.

Disney sure can draw from the crowd; and you never know who you might be talking to, whether a past captain of industry, a welder from the shipyards, a mom or dad, or other life hero.  I have always taken the time to talk to the CMs and share the stories.  Don't miss the opportunity.


----------



## Granny

Thanks all, for the comments.  And DDad, I typically get into those kind of conversations as well but with my two daughters with us there wasn't much time to talk.  I was surprised to hear the Ranger Don has been at the Lodge for 17 years.  I knew I had seen him around but I was surprised he had been here that long.  Next time I'll definitely ask him a little about the Jack Welch days.  

Gloomy and rainy this morning.  Promptly at 9:30 am I heard a loud generator going and thought "uh oh, this is the beginning of the construction".  As it turns out, it was just a power washer that they were washing down the quiet pool deck.  Glad to hear that they are taking care of it right up to its demise.  

Off to MK and then seeing my daughter off.  We head out tomorrow, so we are truly winding down.  It's been another great trip.


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> Thanks all, for the comments.  And DDad, I typically get into those kind of conversations as well but with my two daughters with us there wasn't much time to talk.  I was surprised to hear the Ranger Don has been at the Lodge for 17 years.  I knew I had seen him around but I was surprised he had been here that long.  Next time I'll definitely ask him a little about the Jack Welch days.
> 
> Gloomy and rainy this morning.  Promptly at 9:30 am I heard a loud generator going and thought "uh oh, this is the beginning of the construction".  As it turns out, it was just a power washer that they were washing down the quiet pool deck.  Glad to hear that they are taking care of it right up to its demise.
> 
> Off to MK and then seeing my daughter off.  We head out tomorrow, so we are truly winding down.  It's been another great trip.


Safe travels Granny,


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Safe travels Granny,



*Eliza*...thank you, my friend.

We got our older daughter off on the ME bus a couple of hours ago, so now we have a lovely 24 hours to rest up for the trip home.  

As for the contract extension, we too will probably pass as we will be in our 80's and I don't see us looking to re-enlist.  I can see where it would be appealing to anyone who is significantly younger than us, or who wants to leave a longer legacy for the children.  So I'm not opposed to an optional extension for members like *pangyal *who would like that option.

But I'm with *Dean* on this...we set the kids up coming out of college with no debt so they can certainly decide (and pay) for themselves if DVC is right for them.  Fortunately they probably have a ways to go before making that decision.


----------



## twokats

_Happy Birthday Akima and Happy Birthday I Book He Pays!!_

_Hope you both have great days._


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday I Book He Pays *
* *
*Happy Birthday Akima!!!!*​


----------



## sleepydog25

I had completely forgotten, but we recorded and watched the PBS' program regarding Walt Disney.  We found it fascinating and not at all a hack job that tried to find just his faults.  Instead, we found the 2-day, 4-hour special to be illuminating.  He was far from a saint (as he is often viewed by the Disney faithful), but he was such an imaginative and sometimes uncompromising man who had a burning desire to prove himself.  He survived early years of adversity when his ideas and zeal weren't met by others, including a few times when his fledgling company nearly went under.  What struck me the most was how dedicated he was to proving he was right, that his ideas about animation, the movie audience, and the general public were spot on.  This wasn't a true feel-good piece, but we were left shaking our heads at just how good he was at what he did and at his dedication to the ideal of animation and its emotional impact.  Very impressive we found the documentary to be.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> I had completely forgotten, but we taped and watched the PBS' program regarding Walt Disney.  We found it fascinating and not at all a hack job that tried to find just his faults.  Instead, we found the 2-day, 4-hour special to be illuminating.  He was far from a saint (as he is often viewed by the Disney faithful), but he was such an imaginative and sometimes uncompromising man who had a burning desire to prove himself.  He survived early years of adversity when his ideas and zeal weren't met by others, including a few times when his fledgling company nearly went under.  What struck me the most was how dedicated he was to proving he was right, that his ideas about animation, the movie audience, and the general public were spot on.  This wasn't a true feel-good piece, but we were left shaking our heads at just how good he was at what he did and at his dedication to the ideal of animation and its emotional impact.  Very impressive we found the documentary to be.


I've got this two part special on my DVR at home and I'm looking forward to watching it.  Like any successful leader, I'm sure Walt had some traits that some might find overbearing.  Same thing with any great leader, and I think it's possible to admire someone without putting them on a pedestal.   I like your assessment, Patrick.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> I've got this two part special on my DVR at home and I'm looking forward to watching it.  Like any successful leader, I'm sure Walt had some traits that some might find overbearing.  Same thing with any great leader, and I think it's possible to admire someone without putting them on a pedestal.   I like your assessment, Patrick.


I'll be interested to hear what you think, *Granny*.  I do believe you'll find it entertaining, and as you say, any revered leader or vanguard will have faults since he/she is human.  I appreciated how the film didn't shy away from such portrayals, yet managed to also explore the genius behind the man and show him to be a devoted family man.


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy, I got to finally watch part one of the documentary and feel the same as you about it.  I have read several books about Walt and felt him to be a very driven man.  I think folks who viewed the show with rose colored glasses on were some of the ones who blasted it.  I think for me, I had read enough to know what to expect, so wasnt shocked at hearing the negative.  What I really enjoyed so far was seeing some live footage and a few pictures I had never seen.

I am glad Walt had the vision he did too delve deep into animation, deep into the amusement park business, and create something that millions have enjoyed.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Gee Wiz . . . We missed the documentary, have no recording of it, don't have cable or satellite; . . . . sounds like we live in the dark. . . . . but we love rural Ohio; the corn is golden and being taken, the beans are brown and also ready to go, and we haven't had mooference for almost two years!  Golly Gee.

(And the small voice whispered this morning "eleven more sleeps")


----------



## Granny

Packing up this morning, getting ready to take our bags down to the airline check-in desk.  Then over to Magic Kingdom for a quick lunch at BOG that my DW was able to snag unexpectedly.  I'm looking around VWL constantly, trying to imprint in my brain how it looks and feels right now.  Though it will certainly be different, I imagine it will still be a unique resort with so much balm for the soul.

Yesterday they made a big hoopla about the official renaming of Downtown Disney to Disney Springs.  Evidently it will have four sections...still the Marketplace and West Side but two new names for the middle section that I've already forgotten.  They said they will be 100% open by next summer.  That also includes the revamping of Buena Vista Blvd that runs in front of DTD...it has new off ramps that go over the road so traffic should be really helped.  And the massive garages continue to go up and they said they'll be ready too.  It really is a dramatic enhancement to the old DTD/Pleasure Island and it looks like Disney is definitely doing this one right.  

Passing the baton now to our October travelers.  I hope your trips are as magical as ours has been.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> Gee Wiz . . . We missed the documentary, have no recording of it, don't have cable or satellite; . . . . sounds like we live in the dark. . . . . but we love rural Ohio; the corn is golden and being taken, the beans are brown and also ready to go, and we haven't had mooference for almost two years!  Golly Gee.
> 
> (And the small voice whispered this morning "eleven more sleeps")



PBS did have it up for streaming.  Our DVR's are on the fritz and all I caught was about 20 minutes of the first show so I was planning on viewing it sometime soon - hope it's still up for watching!  Otherwise, they also were selling a DVD of it.


----------



## Dizny Dad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> PBS did have it up for streaming.  . . . . . . . . . . they also were selling a DVD of it.



Great information!  thanks!


----------



## dwight16

so need some advice....going in the next few weeks for the first time at wilderness and my inlaws want to renew there vowel obv on the DL i keep pushing for the room on the balcony mainly bc i am not sure how cool it would be to try and pull this off outside.....so my question is there any private or semi private areas around the hotel or walking paths we could pull out a 15 minute thing????


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Sleepy, I got to finally watch part one of the documentary and feel the same as you about it.  I have read several books about Walt and felt him to be a very driven man.  I think folks who viewed the show with rose colored glasses on were some of the ones who blasted it.  I think for me, I had read enough to know what to expect, so wasnt shocked at hearing the negative.  What I really enjoyed so far was seeing some live footage and a few pictures I had never seen.
> 
> I am glad Walt had the vision he did too delve deep into animation, deep into the amusement park business, and create something that millions have enjoyed.


I agree, *JT*.  He was a man of uncommon vision.  The old film and pics were very cool.

*Granny*:  I detect a certain wistfulness in your "voice."  I sincerely hope that our beloved Lodge and the surrounding environs will, indeed, remain a "balm to the soul."  Love how you phrased that.  Perfect. 

As for the parking garages, when we were there in July, we parked in one and noticed the digital signs that told you the number of open slots on each level.  I wondered how they did do with such specificity until I realized that each parking stall had a small infra"green" sensor that apparently relays the information to the signs.  The sensors sit right above each stall.  Kinda cool.


----------



## sleepydog25

dwight16 said:


> so need some advice....going in the next few weeks for the first time at wilderness and my inlaws want to renew there vowel obv on the DL i keep pushing for the room on the balcony mainly bc i am not sure how cool it would be to try and pull this off outside.....so my question is there any private or semi private areas around the hotel or walking paths we could pull out a 15 minute thing????


I just saw your inquiry, and I would tread quietly and lightly when doing an unofficial vow renewal anywhere on Disney property including WL.  Disney is fairly stringent when it comes to any sort of ceremony being performed on their property--they want a) to protect their brand and b) their share of any potential monetary profit.  While they obviously can't watch every corner of every resort or every park, they are quick to respond if they suspect something is afoot.  That being said, part of the equation depends on how involved such a ceremony would be.  If it's the in-laws and just a couple of other people with personal cameras somewhere on the WL property, and it's very quick, chances are you would be safe.  However, if anyone resembling a photographer, an officiant (pastor, JoP, etc.), or decorations pop up somewhere within eyesight of a CM, you could be courting trouble.  Even though doing such a ceremony on a private balcony of your private room would likely be safe, there's no guarantee someone might not notice and mention it to others.  You might even be seen by someone who paid $30K+ to stage a lovely Disney wedding and who would be livid that someone appears to be gaming the system.  In essence, Disney owns the properties you visit, and any sort of ceremony that takes place there falls under their purview. I'm not advocating one direction or the other; I'm simply repeating what I know (we got married at the Lodge two years ago), and what many others have vehemently argued (both pro and con) on other threads.  Regardless, welcome to our WL Groupies thread, and I hope we can be a fount of knowledge for any Lodge questions you might have.


----------



## dwight16

sleepydog25 said:


> I just saw your inquiry, and I would tread quietly and lightly when doing an unofficial vow renewal anywhere on Disney property including WL.  Disney is fairly stringent when it comes to any sort of ceremony being performed on their property--they want a) to protect their brand and b) their share of any potential monetary profit.  While they obviously can't watch every corner of every resort or every park, they are quick to respond if they suspect something is afoot.  That being said, part of the equation depends on how involved such a ceremony would be.  If it's the in-laws and just a couple of other people with personal cameras somewhere on the WL property, and it's very quick, chances are you would be safe.  However, if anyone resembling a photographer, an officiant (pastor, JoP, etc.), or decorations pop up somewhere within eyesight of a CM, you could be courting trouble.  Even though doing such a ceremony on a private balcony of your private room would likely be safe, there's no guarantee someone might not notice and mention it to others.  You might even be seen by someone who paid $30K+ to stage a lovely Disney wedding and who would be livid that someone appears to be gaming the system.  In essence, Disney owns the properties you visit, and any sort of ceremony that takes place there falls under their purview. I'm not advocating one direction or the other; I'm simply repeating what I know (we got married at the Lodge two years ago), and what many others have vehemently argued (both pro and con) on other threads.  Regardless, welcome to our WL Groupies thread, and I hope we can be a fount of knowledge for any Lodge questions you might have.



We will have nothing formal at all just basicly the in laws saying a few words together that one of their daughters will prompt them. Basicly two people talking and looking at each other and maybe a few iPhone pictures.


----------



## DiznyDi

dwight16 WELCOME to our merry little band of Lodge lovers.  

Sleepy has given you excellent insight.  We'll be there in October, too.  Maybe we'll have the opportunity to get acquainted.

Granny, you should be home now.  Ahh to be home after 2 glorious week of sun, fun, family and some relaxation mixed in too.  We're now at 10 days until we'll experience the Lodge's mighty 'balm to our souls'.  Hi to Mrs Granny!


----------



## eliza61

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DISNEY WORLD.  YOU LOOK MAAARHVELOUS.  LOL*

*OUR HAPPY PLACE OPENED IT'S DOORS TODAY 1971*​


----------



## twinklebug

Echoing Eliza's sentiment:
Happy 44th Birthday Disney World!​My first memory of Disney World was not of being at the place, but of my parents leaving my brother, little sister and I at my Aunt and Uncle's house for the week while they went to check it out. Back then there wasn't enough to keep them occupied for more than a day in the park, so they headed to the beach and my mom brought home an envelope of the softest sand that almost glowed it was so pure. The following year, and every other year afterward, they took us camping with them to Fort Wilderness.
​My most favorite memories came from the campground, the boats (and trams), and particularly from River Country which opened a few years later as I had my first Kodak point and shoot camera and have many pics to look back on from there. I'm still holding out hope Disney builds out a DVC in that location and pays tribute to River Country.

What is your first memory of WDW?


----------



## eliza61

twinklebug said:


> Echoing Eliza's sentiment:
> Happy 44th Birthday Disney World!​
> What is your first memory of WDW?



LOL, Great memory twinklebug.  We didn't get to the world until maybe 5 years after it opened.  my parents weren't big on being the first to try out anything.   I actually remember the trip more than the park.

Back in the dark ages,  folks didn't fly like we do now, it was really cost prohibitive, so flying was a big deal. Most families that we knew took family vacations via the car. 
You had to be clean and dressed when you flew so two memories stand out.  first,  I got to go to a department store called B. Altmans on fifth ave for a new outfit once again this was pre-mall times, so going "downtown" for shopping was major  and two, my dad sprung for a cab .  Once again remember the times, living in Manhattan we took the train every where.  I can remember a bunch of neighbors standing outside with us because "Ed" had gotten 3 cabs to take us to the airport in Queens.   lol

Sid and Rizzo think this bordered on child endangerment.

We stayed off site and the thing I remember about the park was every thing was so darn clean!!


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> *Granny*:  I detect a certain wistfulness in your "voice."  I sincerely hope that our beloved Lodge and the surrounding environs will, indeed, remain a "balm to the soul."  Love how you phrased that.  Perfect.



Thanks, *Patrick*. I think wistfulness is a good description of my feelings at that point.  We can handle change, we just hope that the next buck for Disney doesn't come at the cost of something we love (ie. the ambiance of VWL).  And we know that in the scheme of things, this is definitely not that big of a thing.  Just something we savor and hope to continue to do so for another 25 years or so. Thanks for the kind words. 



DiznyDi said:


> Granny, you should be home now.  Ahh to be home after 2 glorious week of sun, fun, family and some relaxation mixed in too.  We're now at 10 days until we'll experience the Lodge's mighty 'balm to our souls'.  Hi to Mrs Granny!



Yes, *Di*, we made it home safe and sound with a wonderful, uneventful flying day.  When we got to our house about 7:00 pm, I said to Mrs Granny that it is strange to have lunch at Be Our Guest restaurant and then have dinner back home.  After having driven the 16 hour trip to WDW for so many years, it is nice to be flying more often these days.  Enjoy your trip to our favorite place!


----------



## Granny

So...we started up with Owners Locker this trip, and look forward to not having to pack so much going forward.  Originally we thought that we would never have enough items to make it worthwhile.   I just counted the number of items on our locker inventory list and it was more than 60 items!  While I think the convenience of not toting stuff back and forth every trip is great, the very best part of Owners Locker is that there are so many items there that we have forgotten to pack for one trip or another over the years.  I have an extra phone charger, for instance, which seems to be high on our list of things to forget!  Overall, it seems to be well worth the cost.  Similar to DVC itself, we will probably wonder what took us so long to buy!


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> ​My first memory of Disney World was not of being at the place, but of my parents leaving my brother, little sister and I at my Aunt and Uncle's house for the week while they went to check it out. Back then there wasn't enough to keep them occupied for more than a day in the park, so they headed to the beach and my mom brought home an envelope of the softest sand that almost glowed it was so pure. The following year, and every other year afterward, they took us camping with them to Fort Wilderness.
> ​My most favorite memories came from the campground, the boats (and trams), and particularly from River Country which opened a few years later as I had my first Kodak point and shoot camera and have many pics to look back on from there. I'm still holding out hope Disney builds out a DVC in that location and pays tribute to River Country.
> 
> What is your first memory of WDW?



*Twinklebug*...great recounting of your first WDW memories! 

My first memory was our first family trip in 1998 with my daughters 9 & 7 years old at the time.  It was the first time there for all of us.  We had booked Wilderness Lodge because that we the only resort we could get on a trip thrown together in a couple of weeks...we knew nothing at all about the resort.  We had a lengthy flight delay and then another long delay at MCO airport waiting for the Mears transportation we had booked.  So we ended up getting to Wilderness Lodge about 12:30 in the morning and we were not in a great mood (we were about 4 hours late in total). 

We drove up to WL in the dark so we really couldn't make out many features of the Lodge.  We got out of our vehicle and arranged the bags on a cart with the valet.  We then headed into the Lodge.  When the second set of doors whooshed open, we walked into an empty lobby with the music softly playing.  The lobby soared above our heads.  We had no idea what to expect and the WL lobby literally amazed us all.  And even though we were tired and cranky, we suddenly felt refreshed and at peace.

We took a few steps inside the doors and all of a sudden from a distance we heard someone calling our last name.  We looked over and there was a woman at the front desk calling over to ask if she had the right name.  We went over and she said we were the only ones who hadn't checked in and they had been looking for us.  She checked us in with the usual Disney wonderful attitude.  She said she knew that we were probably tired so she skipped a lot of the first trip intro stuff and just told me to come down in the morning and a front desk CM would give us the introductory spiel and make sure we knew what was available at the Lodge.

Our room in the resort was a Woods View on an upper floor with bunk beds (which I had requested).  They had filled my location and room type requests perfectly.  

It was really my first taste of the magic that good CMs can share, and the balm that Wilderness Lodge could impart to our souls.   The rest of that first trip was also magical with many happy moments.  But that first impression of Wilderness Lodge is what has stayed with us to this day.


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> Thanks, *Patrick*. I think wistfulness is a good description of my feelings at that point.  We can handle change, we just hope that the next buck for Disney doesn't come at the cost of something we love (ie. the ambiance of VWL).  And we know that in the scheme of things, this is definitely not that big of a thing.  Just something we savor and hope to continue to do so for another 25 years or so. Thanks for the kind words.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, *Di*, we made it home safe and sound with a wonderful, uneventful flying day.  When we got to our house about 7:00 pm, I said to Mrs Granny that it is strange to have lunch at Be Our Guest restaurant and then have dinner back home.  After having driven the 16 hour trip to WDW for so many years, it is nice to be flying more often these days.  Enjoy your trip to our favorite place!




Granny, how'd you like BOG?


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Granny, how'd you like BOG?



*Eliza*...we ended up eating there three times this trip, so I guess we like it pretty well!  

We had no BOG ADR's at all before we left on our trip.  I had looked several times at the dates that my daughters would be with us and it was unavailable every time for those days, breakfast or lunch.  Then when we were there for a couple of days, Mrs Granny found a breakfast available the next day and grabbed it.  We were able to grab another breakfast a couple days before my daughters arrived so they could enjoy it.  And then the day before we left Mrs Granny stumbled across a lunch that we grabbed...literally 90 minutes before our ME bus was scheduled to depart. 

Okay, none of that has to do with your question, does it?  We like BOG, though it is no bargain.  Breakfast seems to be a good option that we tried for the first time this trip.  I had Eggs Florentine and the second time an Open-Faced Bacon and Egg Sandwich.  I liked each one, and enjoyed my Vegetable Quiche for lunch on the last day.

 All breakfast options are the same price ($19.99) and include the drink which makes them more palatable.  The lunch menu has more of a range $10 - $16 but drink is $3.00 additional. 

I think the food is in the okay to pretty good range, but at that restaurant it is all about the theming.  There are three eating areas to choose from (you just go and find an open table wherever you like after placing the order).    The main Ballroom, the Rose Room, and the West Wing are all exceptionally well done.  The West Wing (themed to where the beast lived) is the smallest...dark and foreboding and the most crowded.  We have eaten in all sections and each has its own charm.  

If we hadn't gotten ADRs for BOG this trip it wouldn't have bugged us much.  But when they became available, we tended to grab them.  I think going forward that once per trip would be more than enough.   But if you have guests who are into Beauty and the Beast, it is a beautifully themed experience.


----------



## sleepydog25

dwight16 said:


> We will have nothing formal at all just basicly the in laws saying a few words together that one of their daughters will prompt them. Basicly two people talking and looking at each other and maybe a few iPhone pictures.


Personally, and others might disagree, I believe there are enough private areas where you could do such a simple thing and not worry about any fallout.  In fact, if it's as quick and simple as you propose, I'm not even sure Disney would care.  When someone asks another to marry him/her and have it fairly well staged in the middle of Magic Kingdom, everyone oohs and ahhs. There's not a lot of difference with your scenario since no officiant or decorations or the like will be going on.  Again, that's just me, and I am no authority.  Whatever they decide, best wishes to them and you!


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> What is your first memory of WDW?


In another "life," I flew to Orlando with someone who was attending a conference.  There was free time one day, so we headed over to Epcot.  Honestly, we weren't too impressed, and I had been stationed in CA a few years earlier so Disneyland was still fresh in my mind, so I didn't want to bother with MK as there was only time for one park.  The conference also sponsored a soiree at Universal Studios, a buffet-style dinner in part of the park that was closed off except to this group.  That was cool, and the Back to the Future ride was the big thing then (and King Kong). We had most of the park to ourselves (the group).  However, my first long-term memory of WDW was completely different.

Years after the conference, when my daughter was a mere toddler, we had visited family in Melbourne while staying at the Holiday Inn that used to sit right on the beach (later trashed by a hurricane).  While the room was spacious, it was a bit dingy, sandy, and reeked of carpet deodorizer.  Moreover, the a/c barely worked and it was the dead of summer.  We spent three fun but rather miserable days there before heading over to see Mickey for the first time in FL.  I had done a ton of research, and the only resorts that had full availability during that period were GF or WL, specifically VWL (we didn't know the difference).  The Lodge was much cheaper, so we had booked it.  We drove over hot, tired, and slightly cranky. . .until we, too, walked into the Lodge lobby.  Wow.  The a/c was wonderful!  The architecture was stunning.  The CMs were so friendly, and when we stepped into the VWL portion it was like heaven, a feeling which only intensified when we walked into the gorgeous 1BR suite.  Again, it was so clean, so cool, so inviting.  We were incredibly happy.  The next few days went quickly and seamlessly, and the offer then was for SSR, so we took the tour and bought a couple of weeks after getting home.  

Though life has changed this past decade plus (and meeting *luv* has been the icing on that cake), I never forgot my first crush on the Lodge, so when the time came to purchase points with *luv*, there was only one choice--our second home.


----------



## Dizny Dad

dwight16 said:


> so need some advice.........so my question is there any private or semi private areas around the hotel or walking paths we could pull out a 15 minute thing????



Can't disagree with Sleepy, really ; but my first thoughts were to have everyone quickly gather in the Carolwood Pacific Room, do your thing, move on out.  We have had hour long "Groupie Meets" there and you never see a CM. Sorry, probably bad advice, but it was what came to mind.


----------



## dwight16

Dizny Dad said:


> Can't disagree with Sleepy, really ; but my first thoughts were to have everyone quickly gather in the Carolwood Pacific Room, do your thing, move on out.  We have had hour long "Groupie Meets" there and you never see a CM. Sorry, probably bad advice, but it was what came to mind.




no that is a great suggestion....the other though we had we have an 8am crystal palace one day when the park opens at 9am....i was thinking if we are like 5 mins we could say our piece on the left side in the new hub grass area.....it depends on how quick they want this to be......personally i would rather have a 3 minute thing in the MK then a 10 minute thing at the room or hotel....time will tell i will report on what happens


----------



## twinklebug

Loving all the "first memories" of WDW. Keep them coming!



dwight16 said:


> no that is a great suggestion....the other though we had we have an 8am crystal palace one day when the park opens at 9am....i was thinking if we are like 5 mins we could say our piece on the left side in the new hub grass area.....it depends on how quick they want this to be......personally i would rather have a 3 minute thing in the MK then a 10 minute thing at the room or hotel....time will tell i will report on what happens


I'd be very careful in any park. Disney is known to swoop in fast to disrupt any sort of formalized gathering.

I agree with DDad, The Carolwood Pacific room is a great, quiet place. If the weather is perfect, there is a large porch area off of it that might be nice.
Or, I'd go with renting a pontoon boat. Be aware that Disney may require all occupants to wear life preservers.

Any way you do it, I'm sure there will be a tale to tell and memories made


----------



## hakepb

Is the Carolwood Pacific room going to be used for the evening movie with the construction-induced beach closure?


----------



## sleepydog25

hakepb said:


> Is the Carolwood Pacific room going to be used for the evening movie with the construction-induced beach closure?


Good point, and I believe that is the plan once (if?) the beach construction starts.  However, that would be evening hours even then so I'm thinking it should be okay should someone wish to hang out there for a few minutes.


----------



## jmassey1samchi

my first memory has to be when I was about 10 or so years of age.  I had been to Magic Kingdom when i was younger than that, but dont really recall it. We lived in Ontario at the time, and my dads workplace must have had a timeshare that they allowed employees to use.  At the time, it was called Disney Village, and this is where Saratoga Springs is now.  I don't even recall downtown Disney being there at the time, but could be wrong. I remember the villa being a three story place, with a third bedroom and bath on the top floor that I had all to myself.  I have a twin I shared a room with at home during that time, so it was so cool to have my own room with a bathroom!  The village was great, with several pools and transportation via bus to the parks. I remember driving in each year and seeing the tree-houses and thinking it would be cool to stay in one of those someday.  My brother and I used the buses by ourselves (don't know if that would happen these days) to go to the parks.  I actually think I was there right around the same year and time that MGM (Hollywood studios) opened.  A couple of the little things I remember were the ducks and rabbits we would see right outside  our patio, and the staff coming by at night and dropping off those little mint chocolate candies. We did this same trip for several years in a row around the years of 87-89.  
Almost thirty years later I carry those great memories with me.  I guess now that I am a DVC owner I can finally stay in one of those tree-houses.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

dwight16 said:


> no that is a great suggestion....the other though we had we have an 8am crystal palace one day when the park opens at 9am....i was thinking if we are like 5 mins we could say our piece on the left side in the new hub grass area.....it depends on how quick they want this to be......personally i would rather have a 3 minute thing in the MK then a 10 minute thing at the room or hotel....time will tell i will report on what happens



I'd not suggest doing that in the park.  That's the best way to get on Disneys bad side from what I hear.  Someplace around the lodge would probably be doable.


----------



## Granny

Welcome to the Groupies thread, *jmassey1samchi !  *And thanks for sharing your early memories of WDW.  Stick around if you'd like and join in on our various discussions especially about WL and VWL.  Glad you could join us!


----------



## jmassey1samchi

thanks Granny.  I have actually taken the time, and it did take a while, to start reading this thread from page 1.  Not every single post, and skipping through some of the off topic stuff, but it has given me a lot of insight and comfort in knowing that I chose the right resort to purchase.  We prefer to go to the world in December, and I see that the wilderness lodge may be the nicest decorated and comfortable resort at that time.  We are going there for our first time in December, and the first time on our own points, and cant wait!  (even with the construction going on I chose to stay)
thanks for the welcome in.


----------



## circhead

Hi all.  As usual I've been stalking this thread - really enjoy the companionship the active members share.  

Granny - I was down there while you were but we were at AKL- Jambo for my husband's (Kaare) 60th.  Sept. 26 -30th.  We had three couples with us and provided the room for all.  Disney definitely sprinkled pixie dust on us 
I had booked std view studios for the other couples and a 1 bdrm value for us but we were all given savannah view rooms - amazing.  Every night of our stay - there was a tree outside our room that the animals congregated at.  
You could look out and see a couple of giraffes lying down under that tree and zebras also.  We did the Wanyama safari which was absolutely fabulous.  I would recommend it to everyone.  It may seem a little pricey at first glance but 
if you analyze the cost - it's actually very reasonable. ( the accountant in me coming out - it's what I do - it's what helps me pay for what I live for (Disney)).

Also since it took a few tries to get the correct credit card attached to the correct couple Disney put unrestricted fast passes on our wrist bands - 3 each for three days.  

My earliest memory of WDW is Kaare and I coming down for a long weekend in 1987 - I had never been - we were young and broke - stayed off property - but I will never forget the sense of awe I felt the first time I set foot in MK seeing that castle.  I fell in love and like my marrigae it is a love affair that has not lost is shine.


----------



## sleepydog25

jmassey1samchi said:


> thanks Granny.  I have actually taken the time, and it did take a while, to start reading this thread from page 1.  Not every single post, and skipping through some of the off topic stuff, but it has given me a lot of insight and comfort in knowing that I chose the right resort to purchase.  We prefer to go to the world in December, and I see that the wilderness lodge may be the nicest decorated and comfortable resort at that time.  We are going there for our first time in December, and the first time on our own points, and cant wait!  (even with the construction going on I chose to stay)
> thanks for the welcome in.


Wow.  You must be right for the Groupies to have read this entire thread from the first post!  (And *circhead*, lurking is certainly allowable and a Groupie characteristic, too ).  Welcome aboard!  We do like to claim the title of the friendliest group on the DIS; though I've met only a handful of the Groupie faithful, I can say that truly this bunch is the most supportive, genuine, and helpful group I've run across.  To say they have become family isn't a stretch at all.  Both of you feel free to chime in and if you wish, drop me a note about your dates visiting the World, and I will add you.  *JT* is the anniversary/birthday guru as you both likely know.  As for Christmas at the Lodge, it's unbeatable, and like you, even with construction, I suspect it will still be THE place to be.  Now, if only the Osborne Lights weren't going away. . .


----------



## pmaurer74

I am at the beginning stages of planning possibly a big family trip for Dec. 2017... do you think construction will still be in full swing? I would be bringing a bunch of non-Disney fans and I would hate to make it worse if there was a bunch of construction.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday stopher1!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

pmaurer74 said:


> I am at the beginning stages of planning possibly a big family trip for Dec. 2017... do you think construction will still be in full swing? I would be bringing a bunch of non-Disney fans and I would hate to make it worse if there was a bunch of construction.


Well, now, that's a real quandary you're facing.  While the original plan mentions two years' worth of construction, there isn't an actual end date given, and based on their latest similar attempt at Poly (bungalows and main building refurb) plus reportedly a whole new building sitting on the beach, I have sincere doubts that they'll be done in just over two years.  That being said, here are the four situations I think you face:  1) they'll mostly be done and construction will be a minimal distraction; 2) construction will be finished and there are no issues; 3) possibly they scale back their plans (no new building, for example), and they're completely done; 4) construction will still be going on and a major nuisance.  I'm guessing somewhere between 1 and 4 will be what you face.  That being said, Christmas at the Lodge is still unlike any other experience at any other resort, so I do believe whatever distractions are going on will be worth enduring.  Even when Poly was in the middle of its construction, you still knew you were at the Poly and not a construction zone.  Disney does do a good job of hiding where they work, and any construction noise rarely bothers us since we're up early in the morning.  Good luck with your decision!

And, *Happy Birthday stopher1!!!!*


----------



## Corinne

Happy Saturday Groupies.  Fall has arrived here in Massachusetts, it's chilly and has been damp and rainy.

Granny, glad you had a great trip!  Thanks for sharing all the great photos. 

I thoroughly enjoyed the PBS documentary on Walt.  Like Jimmy, I have read several books about him so I wasn't surprised by anything revealed. It almost seems cliche to say he was a man before his time and a true visionary, but it's true. I thought it was funny many clips are also included in One Man's Dream. Although funny isn't really the operative, I always shed a few tears when I see the footage, and did the same several times throughout the documentary. I  Walt!


----------



## DiznyDi

Wow, lots of activity on the thread!

WELCOME jmassey1samchi and circhead!  So nice to have you here!

pmaurer74 - as you are planning, do you expect to spend a lot of time at the Lodge or will you be in the parks?  DDad and I go every December to enjoy the Lodge and all the wonderful Christmas decorations of the World.  This is absolutely my most favorite time of the year.  You have lots of time to plan.  I guess I'd wait and see how the construction progresses.

I've enjoyed reading of everyone's first memory.  So many wonderful experiences!  I was never at WDW as a kid.  DDad and I took our kids in 1989 - maybe even passed Granny on the street and never knew it .  As a family we would travel to WDW about every 5 years.  We stayed at the Beach Club one visit, the old Disney Institute on one and when our son joined the service we took one last family trip staying at SSR in 2006-at which time we also purchased DVC.  As 'new' DVC owners we walked into the Carolwood Pacific Room and knew this was a place to own.  We thoroughly enjoy our time when at SSR and in fact will be there in the Spring.  But my heart and soul are at the Lodge.

Cold and rainy in Ohio today and probably tomorrow, too.  Have a good weekend Groupies!


----------



## DiznyDi

...Forgot to wish stopher a Happy Birthday.

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY STOPHER!*


----------



## Granny

*   Happy Birthday stopher1 !!! *


----------



## Granny

pmaurer74 said:


> I am at the beginning stages of planning possibly a big family trip for Dec. 2017... do you think construction will still be in full swing? I would be bringing a bunch of non-Disney fans and I would hate to make it worse if there was a bunch of construction.



I agree with *DiznyDi* in that it probably is a function of how much time you plan on spending at the resort.  With a big family trip you may have some little ones that need to come back for naps?  Construction is usually from 9:00 - 5:00 or so and may be noisy.  Or like *Sleepydog* said, all the work may be indoors at that point and just finishing up.  Personally, I think Christmas 2016 may be an issue but for Christmas 2017 I think you'll be fine.  You won't be able to book that for another 15 months so you should have plenty of additional and better information to go on at that time.  Good luck with the big trip planning!  



DiznyDi said:


> I've enjoyed reading of everyone's first memory.  So many wonderful experiences!  I was never at WDW as a kid.  DDad and I took our kids in 1989 - maybe even passed Granny on the street and never knew it .



Di...you beat us to WDW by 9 years.  Our first trip was 1998.  But we still could have passed in the street and never known it at that point.  

I have wondered over the years how many times I was near someone that I "knew" on the DISBoards and never knew it.  You hear people talking all the time when you're at the parks and when you hear someone who actually seems to have correct information you naturally tend to listen a little more.  Always tempting to talk to such people but one look from Mrs. Granny usually fixes that.


----------



## pmaurer74

please forgive all the newbie questions but for some reason I find having a December uy to be confusing. For a Dec. 2017 trip, I can bank 2016 points, use 2017 points and borrow 2018 points of needed right? But if I borrow 2018 points then they have to be used by Nov. 30, 2019 right?

Oh and if I am reserving jan. 2016 for Dec. 2017 and using 2016 points, do I still have to go through the process of banking them in July 2016?

I wonder if the cabins will be available to rent by then?


----------



## Granny

pmaurer74 said:


> please forgive all the newbie questions but for some reason I find having a December uy to be confusing. For a Dec. 2017 trip, I can bank 2016 points, use 2017 points and borrow 2018 points of needed right? But if I borrow 2018 points then they have to be used by Nov. 30, 2019 right?



One of my contracts is an October UY so I know it can be confusing.

For a December 2017 trip with a December UY, it would take place in your 2017 UY.  One you establish that, then you can see that you are correct in that you can bank 2016 points into 2017 and borrow from 2018 if necessary.   

If you do borrow 2018 points for the trip, it is only to complete your 2017 December vacation needs.  You can't borrow more points than the reservation requires.  You only have to worry about when to use the borrowed points if you have to cancel the trip.  Once you borrow 2018 points into your 2017 UY, then it is final and they have to be used by the end of the 2017 UY.  In this case, the end of the 2017 UY is November 30, 2018.   

If you did have to cancel part of the trip, you could work with MS to return the current (2017) UY points to your account.  That would provide the flexibility to bank them.  With the banked 2016 and borrowed 2018 points, you will have to use them by 11/30/18 and there won't be any change in that.

The good news is that you are planning this big trip at the very beginning of your use year.  So if you have to cancel, you will have almost a year to still use the points.  This assumes that none of your trip will be in November which would be the least forgiving for cancellation.

Yes it is confusing, but keep asking questions until you get it down pat.  From reading the boards, these large family trips can be awesome but can also be quite challenging as non-DVC owners don't understand anything about what I've written above.  They don't see the issue with last minute cancellations or changes...one of your challenges is to make sure that _everyone is 100% locked in_ by January 2017 when you have to make the reservation!  Good luck to you.


----------



## sleepydog25

pmaurer74 said:


> please forgive all the newbie questions but for some reason I find having a December uy to be confusing. For a Dec. 2017 trip, I can bank 2016 points, use 2017 points and borrow 2018 points of needed right? But if I borrow 2018 points then they have to be used by Nov. 30, 2019 right?
> 
> Oh and if I am reserving jan. 2016 for Dec. 2017 and using 2016 points, do I still have to go through the process of banking them in July 2016?
> 
> I wonder if the cabins will be available to rent by then?


Agree with *Granny*, and I want to add that once you call MS, they will make the point use fairly seamless and will help walk you through it.  However, again as *Granny* suggests, guests need to be locked into the idea because any changes after you make your reservation can cause issues down the road in terms of your points.  As for the cabins being ready, that's too early to call.  Any thoughts otherwise are mere speculation--we don't even know if they'll be 2BR or Grand Villas, for example.  In terms of point totals, I would look at the PVB bungalows, and those will give you a ballpark figure, I suspect.  Best of luck!


----------



## pmaurer74

Granny said:


> One of my contracts is an October UY so I know it can be confusing.
> 
> For a December 2017 trip with a December UY, it would take place in your 2017 UY.  One you establish that, then you can see that you are correct in that you can bank 2016 points into 2017 and borrow from 2018 if necessary.
> 
> If you do borrow 2018 points for the trip, it is only to complete your 2017 December vacation needs.  You can't borrow more points than the reservation requires.  You only have to worry about when to use the borrowed points if you have to cancel the trip.  Once you borrow 2018 points into your 2017 UY, then it is final and they have to be used by the end of the 2017 UY.  In this case, the end of the 2017 UY is November 30, 2018.
> 
> If you did have to cancel part of the trip, you could work with MS to return the current (2017) UY points to your account.  That would provide the flexibility to bank them.  With the banked 2016 and borrowed 2018 points, you will have to use them by 11/30/18 and there won't be any change in that.
> 
> The good news is that you are planning this big trip at the very beginning of your use year.  So if you have to cancel, you will have almost a year to still use the points.  This assumes that none of your trip will be in November which would be the least forgiving for cancellation.
> 
> Yes it is confusing, but keep asking questions until you get it down pat.  From reading the boards, these large family trips can be awesome but can also be quite challenging as non-DVC owners don't understand anything about what I've written above.  They don't see the issue with last minute cancellations or changes...one of your challenges is to make sure that _everyone is 100% locked in_ by January 2017 when you have to make the reservation!  Good luck to you.




Thank you and yes I do worry about people canceling and with so many people involved... it would be hard to commit. I had thought of reserving 2 2 bedroom units, that way if if people cancel I could either rent the reservation and still have my unit or get my points back assuming there is enough imd but you are right... people do not understand.


----------



## Granny

pmaurer74 said:


> I wonder if the cabins will be available to rent by then?



Sorry, I missed this part of your question.  As *Sleepydog* has said, it is unknown if the cabins/bungalows will be available by your trip.  Even if they are, please keep in mind that they will be part of VWL2 and therefore not available for booking prior to the 7 month window unless you buy VWL2 points.  If they are anything like the current VWL, they will be challenging to book at the 7 month mark.



			
				pmaurer74 said:
			
		

> Thank you and yes I do worry about people canceling and with so many people involved... it would be hard to commit. I had thought of reserving 2 2 bedroom units, that way if if people cancel I could either rent the reservation and still have my unit or get my points back assuming there is enough imd but you are right... people do not understand.



Again, you have a lot of time before you have to pull the trigger on this.  But honestly, if you have family members who cannot commit 100% at the 11 month mark, I'd be tempted to book for those who can and anyone else can book a cash reservation when their plans firm up.  That may seem harsh, but you are dealing with three years worth of points and it would be a shame to see any of them wasted.

Look at it this way...there are pretty much 25 years left in your contract.  You are talking about a trip that will use up 12% of the rest of your total contract life points.  Good luck to you!


----------



## sleepydog25

Good morning, Groupies.  Heading out to see THE MARTIAN later today, but before that, wanted to comment on the newest price increases at Disney.  First, the AP prices went up while the categories changed.  Now there are Platinum Plus, Platinum, Gold, and Silver APs.  To keep the no blackout dates DVC owners currently have with their APs, we would have to jump up to Platinum status which comes in at a whopping $691 after taxes--yes, that is with the DVC discount (without the price is $749 plus tax).  The Gold AP has serious blackout dates (the last half of December through 1 Jan and most of spring break), but it will be cheaper around the $500 range after taxes.  So, you'd still pay more and get less, though PhotoPass downloads are included.  Second, TiW card, effective today, has gone up to $150 meaning the break even point would be $750.  I purposely use "would, could" because that indicates the potential is there for those selections; however, personally, we will not be purchasing either going forward.  Too steep for my blood, which at this point, seems Disney is actually after. . .

In other news, rainmageddon never materialized for us (how did you fare, *JT*?), though we still likely received over 2 inches of rain with a bit more to come in the next 24 hours.  Still, we avoided the 6-10 inches that had been forecast.  Whew.  That is all for now.  Have a good day!


----------



## Granny

Prayers out for all Groupies dealing with the storms and rains and flooding going on.  

*Sleepy*...thank you for the update on the cost of APs and TIW.    Lots to think about there...Disney may be pricing themselves out of our range.  Those aren't the general 3% inflation kind of price hikes, they are out and out price gouges.  If they make TIW any higher, they will lose much of my current WDW dining spending since the only thing that makes the restaurant prices palatable is the 20% discount.   WOW, this is very disappointing.  For the first time ever, Mrs Granny and I are going to have to look at the possibility of selling our DVC.


----------



## twinklebug

Wow, Thanks for the heads up Pat. I hadn't hit the Disney news this morning.  Price changes in October? That was not predictable.  I'm quite surprised in that despite all the construction, Disney still has not added or improved any attractions in the parks since they added New Fantasyland.

I'm with Granny. For the first time in the 8 years of DVC ownership, the thought of selling my contract entered my head. It was a fleeting thought though as there are so many other places to visit in Florida than just the theme parks of Disney World. I've been dying to get over to Tampa, NASA and the beaches. When was the last time any of us saw a wild manatee? ... the list is long, and my home at AKV makes a great launching point for the highway. If the price really gets too high for me, I'll find other options.


----------



## sleepydog25

First, THE MARTIAN was quite enjoyable, and aside from a few mild expletives, it's an uplifting, enjoyable movie for all, sort of an APOLLO 13 for the current generation.  Hey, don't look at me like that re: the generation quip--APOLLO 13 was made 20 years ago!  At any rate, I recommend it.  As for the price increase news, after some study, the price increase for the Gold AP seems moderate when compared to the old regular AP, EXCEPT that it is a) the second increase in the last 8 months and b) has blackout dates.  Otherwise, folks will have to bump up to Platinum APs, and those are significantly higher in price. The TiW price is embarrassingly crude in its money-grab.  A 50% price increase?  It's even higher for FL residents at $175 (and their new ticket structure now comes with more blackout dates). Truly, I don't want to sound overly dramatic, but Disney has made recent decisions with which I simply don't agree nor support, not for a company with somewhere between $5B and $7B in profit.  When the economy went south several years back, I'm certain DVC owners were a significant source of income upon which Disney could rely.  We are repaid with skyrocketing point prices for resorts, uninspired refurbishments (not just at VWL), fewer perks, and unrelenting price increases for only food and ticket discounts.  I know our contracts only "guaranteed" the ability to book a room at 11 months, but loyalty plays a large role in where I continue to do business. Disney has shown they aren't loyal to their most passionate fan base, thus I'm disappointed and saddened by their most recent decisions. It turns out Disney is like any other major corporation, only they hide behind their facade of creating magical moments. We won't immediately stop going to Disney, but the tide has turned, and I see less Disney in our future, as well.  I agree with *twink* that there are a lot more things to do and see than being in an overcrowded Disney park.  As* luv* put it, "less trips, more 1BRs in order to cook meals and skip eating out."  Yep.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY STOPHER!!!!!!!
*


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

I know this is way off topic I trust you guys to give me good advice.  Has anyone been to Disneyland the week after Christmas and would we be crazy to go then?  Our favorite hockey team plays in Anaheim that week and we were thinking of going and spending a couple days at the parks while there.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary sechem32 & wfc4life!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DH and I also had a conversation this morning about DVC going forward.  With prices high it's tempting to sell.  We won't be right now although once our current AP's expire we may either adjust our number of trips or else still stay DVC but go to the other theme parks and attractions around Orlando.  Some non-expiring tickets sitting in the drawer will come in very handy for that plan.  After they are gone?  We'll see.  Can we afford these increases?  Yes.  But we are finding less value there with more crowded parks and also these price increases with so much construction going on seems like a slap on the face from Disney.  At least Universal had the good grace to wait until they opened their new offerings before price increases.  Our disposable income doesn't have to go there but I _think_ they'll still see us for awhile.  Who knew that my ticket investment could pay off better than any stock we have!    Right now Disney is running neck and neck with what I think of airline corporate decisions.  And that isn't high.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I know this is way off topic I trust you guys to give me good advice.  Has anyone been to Disneyland the week after Christmas and would we be crazy to go then?  Our favorite hockey team plays in Anaheim that week and we were thinking of going and spending a couple days at the parks while there.



Sorry I can't help DLI.  I currently am holding a VGC reservation for New Years and am trying to decide if I've gone crazy!  What I've read about that time is it's pretty insane but the stories do vary depending on what your park expectations are and also if you get to the parks right when they open or think you'll try later in the day.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

_*Happy Birthday Stopher!  *_


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

The Big Country is just starting on TCM.  The opening music is playing - it always makes me think of the lodge!


----------



## jimmytammy

I too am saddened by seeing the price changes, esp. as our DD and her DH are newly married and wanting to go with us in May.  With him in the military they are really scraping to save enough.  They will make it but it sure puts a damper on allowing them to buy APs with hopes of a return trip.

Our 1st trip to WDW was in 1999, a fun but sad event at same time.  Tammys Dad at 52 passed away with ALS, with 5 yrs left as a postmaster to retire, and longing for a cruise with my MIL, his dying wish was for his family to go on a trip together, a cruise, but the kids were really young, so WDW made a lot of sense.  We stayed at The Grovesnor just down the St. from DTD.   It was a blur, sun up to sun down, 3 sq. meals a day, we were very tired, legs and feet shot, etc.  But when T and I got the pics back and scrap booked them, all the emotions came with it.  We would laugh, cry, talk about how her Dad would have had a great time, as he was adventurous.

So as much as that trip meant, the next one with my folks was the one that really hit home, we knew we were locked in for life


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Sorry I can't help DLI.  I currently am holding a VGC reservation for New Years and am trying to decide if I've gone crazy!  What I've read about that time is it's pretty insane but the stories do vary depending on what your park expectations are and also if you get to the parks right when they open or think you'll try later in the day.


Yeah it seems like you can't really go there with the expectation to really be able to do to much as far as rides.  I guess we just need to decide if it would be worth spending all that money to go and just hang out at the parks without doing anything.  Ugh.  Why can't the hockey game be sometime in January.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Monday folks!!  The rain has finally subsided, our area met and passed a record of consecutive rainfall days, something like 11 straight days. We briefly saw the sun last Thurs.  But we are back up where we need to be to fill the lakes and ponds.  God gives us what we need when we need it.  Sleepy, I know you are glad to see the rain go away!  Now for the ground to dry a little.

Regarding the AP changes, DVC folks still get a good discount, wish we had an option to opt out of PhotoPass as this isnt a draw for us.  But it is what it is, we will deal with the changes and move forward.  Looking over the pricing, it seems the price is same for the Seasonal pass as it is for the standard AP with a DVC discount, sort of a no brainer.  The times that would be blockout days for Seasonal wouldnt really affect when we go, might overlap in Dec but we could adjust for that.


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Regarding the AP changes, DVC folks still get a good discount, wish we had an option to opt out of PhotoPass as this isnt a draw for us.  But it is what it is, we will deal with the changes and move forward.  Looking over the pricing, it seems the price is same for the Seasonal pass as it is for the standard AP with a DVC discount, sort of a no brainer.  The times that would be blockout days for Seasonal wouldnt really affect when we go, might overlap in Dec but we could adjust for that.



You saw my post on FB so you already know how I feel about the price increase.  To say I'm not happy about it would be an understatement.  We have our Christmas plans carved in stone at this point so I have no choice but to find a way to deal with it.  My AP expires 12/20.       I guess I'll have to get a regular park hopper.  At least my TIW is good through June.   The buck literally stops here for me.  Everyone has their breaking point & I've reached mine.   I'm not going to be forced to pay more to get something I already had.  I couldn't care less about Memory Maker.   Can you imagine what the lines will be like now at Christmas?   One change too many & too many price increases.  2 in one year.  Really Disney?  If their goal is to drive away loyal guests it worked with me.  We sent in the paperwork last night to sell our SSR points.  Take the money & run.  I guess I should thank them for jacking up the direct prices because that works in my favor.  I'll make a very nice profit & will spend that money on a fabulous family trip to Europe next summer.   We'll keep our VWL & BCV points but the days of me going to WDW 2-3x a year are done I guess.        One of the things I'm most sad about is I won't get to see my wonderful Disney friends as often.  I see friends more at Disney then I do at home!   

Aren't you glad I popped in to say hi!          Debbie Downer here!           Sorry about that & sorry I've been gone so long.  You think it's only been a week or soon then all of a sudden it's more like a month.  I hope everyone is doing well.  I have no chance of catching up on all that I've missed.  I did read back a few pages.  Looks like we had some groupies having fun in the World.  I'm looking forward to getting down there on Thu.  Super excited that The Chew will be filming.  I couldn't get tickets but I hope to at least see the taping without a seat or even better see the hosts out & about in the park.   I think I might be having a groupie meet as well.  You know who you are!         I want to stop in at the Lodge too.  I didn't get a chance to stop by when I was there a few weeks ago for a conference.

I will make more of an effort to keep up!

Take care groupie friends!


----------



## eliza61

horselover said:


> Aren't you glad I popped in to say hi!          Debbie Downer here!           Sorry about that & sorry I've been gone so long.  You think it's only been a week or soon then all of a sudden it's more like a month.  I hope everyone is doing well.  I have no chance of catching up on all that I've missed.  I did read back a few pages.  Looks like we had some groupies having fun in the World.  I'm looking forward to getting down there on Thu.  Super excited that The Chew will be filming.  I couldn't get tickets but I hope to at least see the taping without a seat or even better see the hosts out & about in the park.   I think I might be having a groupie meet as well.  You know who you are!         I want to stop in at the Lodge too.  I didn't get a chance to stop by when I was there a few weeks ago for a conference.
> 
> I will make more of an effort to keep up!
> 
> Take care groupie friends!




LOL, not Debbie Downer in the least.  While Disney is definitely a place where everyone can be a kid, unfortunately us "big" kids some times have to be adults and look at the bottom line.

My issue with it, is the erroneous assumption that tiered pricing will forced guest to go at less crowded times.  Most folks who travel to Disney during the summer do so because their choices are limited.  usually by child raising issues or by job obligations.  So basically the crowds will simply be forced to cough up more money to an already expensive vacation. (just my opinion).

I have been going back and forth on selling my dvc for about a year.  It's a bit sad for me because I had plans on really ramping up my visits next year when I plan on retiring. 
Now that the passes will have blackout dates burns me to no end.  The object of me having the dvc was for me to go economically whenever I wanted.   Yes I can still go during the holiday season but that would be a significant additional charge.  seriously?

Lastly while I love the lodge, I've been majorly underwhelmed with the parks.  H.S. and AK are both a little long in the tooth and could use some updating, while there have been announcements to upgrades it seems that they will be years in the making. 

I do know I will not be renewing my annual passes.


----------



## sleepydog25

Good to see you, *horsey*, and as for Debbie Downer, you'll have to get in line behind me--you just didn't scroll back far enough.    I've been quite vocal about what I perceive to be Disney's lack of allegiance to what in the past had been its most vocal supporters--DVC owners. I have a work colleague looking into DVC and flatly told him I can't recommend it. It's not just one experience here, one slight price increase there.  No, there's a wholesale run on ramping up prices and decreasing benefits while tamping down the magical experiences. All the while, Disney is disingenuous by claiming they're "improving the customer experience."  So, they added Photopass--how many times does we need that service if we've been going 2-3 times a year for a decade?  As you said, it's a non-player for us, too.  A 50% increase in TiW card?  Wow.  We won't do that anymore, and since we pay OOP for all our meals, that means we'll just eat out at Disney less, and when we do go to a TS, we'll order less (good for our waist lines! lol).  AKL and DHS essentially half-day parks, yet we get two price increases in 8 months for APs with no light at the end of the tunnel for when anything new will be finished.  It's the little things over time that indicate how unimportant we are to Disney except as a bottom line number: price increases, reduced discounts, over-crowding, homogenization of new builds and refurbs, loss of attractions.  Sigh.  I told *luv* this morning that if not for her, I'd sell our DVC immediately and likely not go back to Disney.  I can only imagine what Disneyland patrons must be feeling (no blackout dates AP went up $300!).

*eliza*:  I know Disney's stated objective is to reduce crowding, but who's fault is it that such crowding has become commonplace?  Theirs.  Who will pay?  We will.  They know full well that people who are just beginning to feel the Disney magic for their generation will suffer the price increases, while those of us who have been doing this for a longer time will begin to cut back in some cases.  In the end, they win again. What bothers me most is I absolutely believe these are cold, calculating steps to bring in more money knowing they will lose some long term Disney fans but figuring they'll make it up because people simply will pay.  I see more hanging out by the pool, cooking in the room times ahead and far less park hopping.  And, that's okay, too.  

In more optimistic news, yes *JT*, the sun is supposed to creep out later today and be around the next 3-4 days.  Like you, I'm thankful for the rain, and thankful we didn't get more than we could handle. My thoughts go out to those in SC, particularly, as they face severe flooding.  Yowser.  We needed rain and we got it.  Wind was blustery but not terrifying.  Fortunate here.


----------



## twinklebug

If it puts a smile on anyone's face, a thought just crossed my mind relating to VWL construction, increased TIW costs, and eating more in-room...

The VWL construction is sure to bring a beautiful new grilling area to the villas, something that has been missing unless you love the singular old gill hidden behind the boat rentals.  With a bit of luck, it will be like the gas grills over at the poly and at GCV.


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> If it puts a smile on anyone's face, a thought just crossed my mind relating to VWL construction, increased TIW costs, and eating more in-room...
> 
> *The VWL construction is sure to bring a beautiful new grilling area to the villas*, something that has been missing unless you love the singular old gill hidden behind the boat rentals.  With a bit of luck, it will be like the gas grills over at the poly and at GCV.


They'll probably charge you for its use. . .  Okay, okay!  I'm done!    

No, really. . .


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> They'll probably charge you for its use. . .  Okay, okay!  I'm done!
> 
> No, really. . .



Bam!         I'm sorry that was funny.  You & I are sympatico Sly.  I wish we weren't at least on this issue.        

We've never used a grill at Disney because of cross contamination issues with DS15's Celiac Disease.  Maybe if it was just DH & I we would.


----------



## Granny

Okay, I have gone through my accelerated mourning process and have backed off my first impulse...which was to sell my DVC.  

Instead, we may just cut back on our trips and rent out our points more often...which would cover the maintenance fees and make DVC have no annual impact on cash flow.  Or in a few months we may just shrug and go back to our twice per year schedule.

I look at ALL the price increases (APs, TIW, DVC points) and I'm thinking wow, will Disney actually be able to make this work?  And then I go to WDW in SEPTEMBER (before Food & Wine started) and while the park attendance was a little lighter it was still pretty high.  60 minute waits at Space Mountain and Peter Pan, 45 minute wait at Haunted Mansion, etc.  But the capper to me was the 55 MINUTE WAIT for The Great Movie Ride!  Really?   So I guess Disney is just exercising their freedom to see what the market will bear.  If they increase prices 10% and attendance only goes down 5%, they come out ahead and in fact people might be happier that the parks are a little less crowded. 

We are very blessed in that we can afford the increased pricing if we want to.  I really feel for those who have to really scrimp and save to be able to afford Disney.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Yesterday a friend of mine posted this on facebook:

*Never push a loyal person to the point where they walk away and no longer give a dxxx. *

Hmmmm Disney? 

In the past, Disney used to expand.  I actually don't think crowding is a _huge_ consideration of Disney for this although they would most likely enjoy distributing even more evenly as they've had good success in doing so far.  A 5th gate or else real expansion in the parks could take care of over crowding and probably bring in more money.  This past year just seems to be Disney pushing the limits to establish they are not leaving a single nickel or dime on the table that could be in the Disney pockets.


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> Okay, I have gone through my accelerated mourning process and have backed off my first impulse...which was to sell my DVC.
> 
> *Instead, we may just cut back on our trips and rent out our points more often...which would cover the maintenance fees and make DVC have no annual impact on cash flow.  Or in a few months we may just shrug and go back to our twice per year schedule.*
> 
> 
> We are very blessed in that we can afford the increased pricing if we want to.  I really feel for those who have to really scrimp and save to be able to afford Disney.




Which is another danger when you continually have widespread price hikes Granny.  at some point it does become a situation of "diminishing" returns.  

For example, we had a few family "traditions" when going to the world.  One was to try a new "add-on or restaurant" each trip and the other was getting family hoodies.

One year we did the segwey tour of Epcot, one year the fireworks cruise, you get the idea.  when you continually raise the price, that usually puts me into "cut back" mode simply because my vacation budget is only flexible to a certain amount.  

Now a company runs the risk of unintended consequences and not even meeting the original goal.  tiered pricing will probably NOT decrease crowds in any significant way *AND*  those that are coming now have spent considerably less because they have to make up the difference.

Or the second consequences is that it may very well send some running.  At work here we have a huge Disney fan base but they are very much like me in that they vacation a certain way.  Many stay deluxe.  they are not going to down grade to a moderate or value in order to make up the extra the park tickets now are throwing on them.


----------



## eliza61

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yesterday a friend of mine posted this on facebook:
> 
> *Never push a loyal person to the point where they walk away and no longer give a dxxx. *
> 
> Hmmmm Disney?
> 
> In the past, Disney used to expand.  I actually don't think crowding is a _huge_ consideration of Disney for this although they would most likely enjoy distributing even more evenly as they've had good success in doing so far.  A 5th gate or else real expansion in the parks could take care of over crowding and probably bring in more money.  This past year just seems to be Disney pushing the limits to establish they are not leaving a single nickel or dime on the table that could be in the Disney pockets.




Kat, what's so funny about that is on the theme park boards a vocal few are calling those complaining about the price hike as Disney haters.

I have to explain to them that DVC members are generally THE most loyal mouseworld fans.  We've plunked down thousands of bucks as proof of our love for the mouse world.


----------



## horselover

eliza61 said:


> Kat, what's so funny about that is on the theme park boards a vocal few are calling those complaining about the price hike as Disney haters.
> 
> I have to explain to them that DVC members are generally THE most loyal mouseworld fans.  We've plunked down thousands of bucks as proof of our love for the mouse world.



This is what bugs me.  I've loved Disney for a long, long time as all of us have.  That's doesn't mean I have to accept everything they dish out as sunshine & pixie dust.  I'm allowed to say I really don't like this policy or that price increase without being called a hater.  They're not always right just because "it's Disney"!      I love the idea of Disney.  Disney as a corporation not so much.  If I was  a stockholder perhaps I'd be seeing it differently but even then I'm not sure because the price increases would still be affecting me as a park guest.


----------



## sleepydog25

eliza61 said:


> Kat, what's so funny about that is on the theme park boards a vocal few are calling those complaining about the price hike as Disney haters.
> 
> I have to explain to them that DVC members are generally THE most loyal mouseworld fans.  We've plunked down thousands of bucks as proof of our love for the mouse world.


Well, when those same vocal few suddenly find themselves in the highest-priced tier for tickets (I feel certain it's coming as I agree that the AP price increase will do nothing to stem the overcrowding), they may sing a different tune.  "It is all a matter of perspective," I keep telling myself. Of course, my perspective is that Disney has reached the upper quadrant of my PLCI. . .that would be Price Level Comfort Index.  I have an automated alarm system that kicks into gear at any Disney financial news, and it first went off when VGF was offered. I mostly silenced the bells until the Poly announcement which was quickly followed by a continued upsurge in ticket prices, some slapdash refurbs, the Poly point charts release and pricing, ride closings, the new VWL build (with the Poly build still not completed), last-minute announcement for the end of the Osborne Lights, and then the one-two punch of the AP/TiW price increases.  Due to my PLCI, I'm not a man who takes change easily, and as a consumer, I'm wary of continued "trust us, we're doing this to enhance/upgrade/better/improve/transport to new levels our patrons' experience and customer service" from any major corporation. Newer and bigger ain't always better (Exhibit A: STAR WARS I, II, & III--I rest my case).  Anywho, my PLCI alarms are pinging all over the place, and the inside of my brain looks like the a police car and fire truck just had a baby. 

Beyond that commentary, I have no opinion on the matter.


----------



## jmassey1samchi

I have to say I am also disappointed in seeing these pass prices.  I am a florida resident, and we will be purchasing fl resident weekday seasonal passes for our trip in December.  I think they are around $220 or so.   I guess I am a bit unfamiliar with the non fl resident passes that are available, but if this doesnt exist to dvc owners, why cant they make something similar  available?


----------



## jmassey1samchi

ok, I guess I was wrong.  as of October 3rd, the same pass I talked about above is now $275 for florida residents.  that makes me angry.  I could have purchased tickets just last week and saved $200 for my family of 4.  Wow.  The normal 1 year increase up until now has been about $10/year or so.  This is around a $50 increase.  Not cool.


----------



## circhead

jmassey1samchi said:


> ok, I guess I was wrong.  as of October 3rd, the same pass I talked about above is now $275 for florida residents.  that makes me angry.  I could have purchased tickets just last week and saved $200 for my family of 4.  Wow.  The normal 1 year increase up until now has been about $10/year or so.  This is around a $50 increase.  Not cool.



If you're going over Christmas make sure that Disney hasn't blocked out those dates for that pass.  
APs until this go around didn't have any dates blocked out.

I think that this may finally be the impetus to get me to vacation differently.
Until now we went down 2 or 3 times a year.  This price increase will have me looking at how to maximize an AP - go down 3 or 4 trips in a year and take a year off?
Don't know about others but we do a lot of TS and character meals - trying to spoil my granddaughters.
Askerhaus had become a staple for us - went there every trip and then added other TS reservations to round out the trip.
I'm on vacation I don't cook but I do do laundry.

To me the size of this price increase feels like a huge money grab.
I know the price would have reached this in another 2 or 3 years but a 20% increase on top of the increase already this year is inexcusable.


----------



## twinklebug

eliza61 said:


> Which is another danger when you continually have widespread price hikes Granny.  at some point it does become a situation of "diminishing" returns.
> 
> For example, we had a few family "traditions" when going to the world.  One was to try a new "add-on or restaurant" each trip and the other was getting family hoodies.
> 
> One year we did the segwey tour of Epcot, one year the fireworks cruise, you get the idea.  when you continually raise the price, that usually puts me into "cut back" mode simply because my vacation budget is only flexible to a certain amount.
> 
> Now a company runs the risk of unintended consequences and not even meeting the original goal.  tiered pricing will probably NOT decrease crowds in any significant way *AND*  those that are coming now have spent considerably less because they have to make up the difference.
> 
> Or the second consequences is that it may very well send some running.  At work here we have a huge Disney fan base but they are very much like me in that they vacation a certain way.  Many stay deluxe.  they are not going to down grade to a moderate or value in order to make up the extra the park tickets now are throwing on them.



Very well said Eliza & my feelings as well.

I'm sure Disney has been thinking long and hard on this tiering strategy and been holding off on it for years. What provoked them into starting it off now? We may never know, but it seems more than coincidental that the DIS stock took a dive this last month, and they sprang this on us. If anything, other than the upcoming holidays, this seems to be absolute worst time for them to have introduced the new AP plans with EPCOT, AK and DHS are all in transition and nothing new to show for it other than some signage indicating to come back later.

I feel for all the young families out there with a Disney addict mom &/or dad who were counting on raising their kids on multi Disney trips. They will survive through. There are puddles to fish in, beaches to comb, kites to fly... Disney is still a viable option if they budget well and take their time preparing for a visit every so often.

Did I mention Sequoia National Parkis at the top of my bucket list? It's time to get serious about seeing the world.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Did I mention Sequoia National Parkis at the top of my bucket list? It's time to get serious about seeing the world.



That's one I still need to see.  I finally just visited Acadia - beautiful!!!  Yosemite is just down the road and I'm checking into another bucket list item for next year of staying at the Grand Canyon, doing a mule ride down and staying in they valley at the Phantom Ranch to celebrate one of those first number changing birthdays.  Then it's been awhile since Yellowstone.  I actually have bucket list item of staying at many/all the historic national park hotels.  We've made choices to spend a lot of our time and money with Disney but we have always done quite a bit of traveling and will likely just go back to more non-Disney trips once we get thru the current AP planned trips.  Aulani ain't bad for a vacation either.   

The way Disney is going I'm really quite thankful that DVC has their hands tied a bit with not increasing points for the resort (of course we'll see if they found a way with VWL/VWLII) and that the dues go to pay _mostly_ actual expense.  If not, can you imagine what we might be looking at there?!!?!


----------



## jmassey1samchi

circhead said:


> If you're going over Christmas make sure that Disney hasn't blocked out those dates for that pass.
> APs until this go around didn't have any dates blocked out.
> 
> I think that this may finally be the impetus to get me to vacation differently.
> Until now we went down 2 or 3 times a year.  This price increase will have me looking at how to maximize an AP - go down 3 or 4 trips in a year and take a year off?
> Don't know about others but we do a lot of TS and character meals - trying to spoil my granddaughters.
> Askerhaus had become a staple for us - went there every trip and then added other TS reservations to round out the trip.
> I'm on vacation I don't cook but I do do laundry.
> 
> To me the size of this price increase feels like a huge money grab.
> I know the price would have reached this in another 2 or 3 years but a 20% increase on top of the increase already this year is inexcusable.



I checked the blackout date on the seasonal pass for fl residents.  it looks the same as the pre October 4th change, so that is good. I would be really ticked if my dates for the lodge (dec 10-12) weren't compatible with the pass days.  And after cooling off on my long bicycle ride home yesterday, I realized that my family of 4 will probably get about 8 days in parks with our seasnal passes at a total ticket cost of $1100.  Its pretty easy to spend that much on day and night activities while on vacation somewhere else.  I actually asked a chat specialist while in the ordering process today to see if a pass that doesn't cover parking (the new priced pass includes free parking)was available and she said no.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Did all Groupies who are AP holders get the Oct update email that mentioned the Osbourne light passholder sneak preview Nov 1-5th?  The link given doesn't give any more information and others have called but not gotten anything either but I'm hopeful.  It works perfectly for our trip and it's the one thing I really was sorry my group would miss out on!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twinklebug said:


> Very well said Eliza & my feelings as well.
> 
> I'm sure Disney has been thinking long and hard on this tiering strategy and been holding off on it for years. What provoked them into starting it off now? We may never know, but it seems more than coincidental that the DIS stock took a dive this last month, and they sprang this on us. If anything, other than the upcoming holidays, this seems to be absolute worst time for them to have introduced the new AP plans with EPCOT, AK and DHS are all in transition and nothing new to show for it other than some signage indicating to come back later.
> 
> I feel for all the young families out there with a Disney addict mom &/or dad who were counting on raising their kids on multi Disney trips. They will survive through. There are puddles to fish in, beaches to comb, kites to fly... Disney is still a viable option if they budget well and take their time preparing for a visit every so often.
> 
> Did I mention Sequoia National Parkis at the top of my bucket list? It's time to get serious about seeing the world.


We were there about 2 years ago.  Didn't have much time to spend there but what we saw was beautiful!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

So I just saw that Kevin Corcoran died.  He will always be Toby Tyler to me.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> So I just saw that Kevin Corcoran died.  He will always be Toby Tyler to me.



I hadn't heard that news yet DLI - thanks for sharing.  He was always one of my very favorite Disney child actors.  Old Yeller, Swiss Family Robinson and The Shaggy Dog are the most memorable for me.  Oh - and Pollyanna!


----------



## jimmytammy

DLI, that is sad about about Kevin Corcoran, always Toby to me too.  Sad that it seems lately we are losing several Disney Legends.   

We are in the midst of making Canadian Cheddar Cheese Soup(Le Cellier recipe)with the cheese we brought home from England from Cheddar Gorge.  We actually went into the cave where it was made.  Also, learning to drink warm beer in England, we used to always throw away the Boddingtons Pub Ale we use for the 1 cup out of a pint.  No more, never knew I would like warm beer, but England made me a beer snob!


----------



## jimmytammy

Good article about ticket price increases, if willing, take the time to read entire article.  Interested to get your take on it.

Wasnt able to apply the link as its a different site, but its on Theme Park Tourist.com


----------



## sleepydog25

It was a good article, *jimmy*.  I'm amused at the comments following the article as most argued that it was about time those mean, ol' AP holders stopped hogging the parks and let it be available to the once-a-year folks, as well as those AP holders who never go during the blackout season so it's okay. It's the old "as long as it doesn't affect me, I don't care" mentality.  I'm reminded of the old story (which I related on here a couple of months ago, I do believe) about the frog in the pot of water.  Raise the temperature slowly and he'll be none the wiser until the water is boiling.  Or there's the fable of the frog and the scorpion, and even though the frog knows better, he gives the scorpion a ride across the stream only to be stung mid-stream where they both will die.  When he asks why to the scorpion, the answer is "because it's who I am."  Both tales represent Disney to some extent.  It's ironic.  Disney has always wanted to maximize park attendance, and now that they have, they're going to charge more mostly to reduce numbers.  The picture associated with the description of the Platinum Plus AP in the article was perfect and no accident--it's Scrooge McDuck diving into a room full of gold coins with a sign that indicates the height of the coins to be 90 feet.


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy, I didnt read the responses that followed.  I do agree, the mentality of it doesnt affect me, so it doesnt matter is sad.  I understand the business side of the thing.  Its a tough thing going up on pricing, no one likes paying more.  As a business owner, even when I have no say on material price changes, I feel bad going to customers to explain price increases.  Not that Disney is feeling this, not defending, just saying.  I liked the article in that it looked at the other side of the coin.  Doesnt make it any easier to fork out the extra dough though


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Sleepy, I didnt read the responses that followed.  I do agree, the mentality of it doesnt affect me, so it doesnt matter is sad.  I understand the business side of the thing.  Its a tough thing going up on pricing, no one likes paying more.  As a business owner, even when I have no say on material price changes, I feel bad going to customers to explain price increases.  Not that Disney is feeling this, not defending, just saying.  I liked the article in that it looked at the other side of the coin.  Doesnt make it any easier to fork out the extra dough though


Oh, I agree, *JT*.  I'm not opposed to price increases as those are a fact of life.  Having been a small business owner for a few years, I fully understand there are increasing expenses and costs that are passed along to the consumer. After having a few days to mull over the news--along with the TiW price increase--I've decided what bothers me the most is how Disney has resorted to passing along news. This particular instance has them saying how they've added benefits to the APs, which while technically true, ignores the fact that for most people the benefits do not outweigh the upcharge.  When the Osborne Lights' demise was announced, it was a mere few months before the end (which in Disney planning terms is akin to the blink of an eye) and again mentioned in the tones of "we're expanding the Disney experience for our patrons"--yeah, in about 4-5 years.  On top of that news, another company near and dear to me, Starbucks, announced that going forward from 30 Sep, the free birthday drink had to be redeemed within a specific 4-day timeframe--two days before through one day after the recipient's birthday.  That's down from a week (though even 10 days wasn't unheard of).  While that doesn't seem like much of an issue, I live 35 miles from the closest Starbucks and work each week day.  If my birthday falls on a Wed or Thu, I'm out of luck unless I drive 45 minutes one way to cash in.  Their response to my inquiry about the matter:  "We make the reward specific to those four days so that our customer can celebrate his birthday closer to the actual day." For what it's worth, I'm sort of a DVC-style Starbucks fan--I have a gold card where I earn rewards toward a free drink or food, and I purchase so many lattes and pastries that my gold status is good through April 2017. I patronize Starbucks a lot especially given how far away I live from one of their stores.

My belabored point to all this is that I can take bad news--I'm all growed up.    What I've come to increasingly dislike--I might even say hate--is being treated as a child by these corporations.  If you're going to jack up the prices, don't paint it in terms of increasing the customer experience.  No, it's a price increase to cover expenses (in Disney's case, I fully believe it's to help pre-pay for their new expansions). Tell me that, let me grouse, and I'll move on.  Don't tell me a perk has now been restricted so that I can celebrate my special day closer to the actual date. So, you're telling me how to enjoy my birthday now?  Uh huh.  No, tell me that in order to trim the costs associated with a freebie, you're restricting the time frame.  Okay, I may not like it, but at least they're being upfront and honest. Mega-corporations make billions of dollars both in terms of revenue and profit to the point of it being vulgar, so being cute with your language when you decide to make me pay more so that your shareholders are happy with this financial quarter's returns insults me.  That is what buggeth me abouteth all thith.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Geese . . I gotta stop traveling; a quick trip to Birmingham, AL and Disney sneaks in an AP gotcha!  I find it amazing that Disney considers DVC members and AP members to be expendable and a resource with whom to take economic advantage; we are a solid base of their revenues.  It would be easy to get the mindset that once you've bought in, they have you and don't need to worry about losing you since a major investment (in either DVC or AP) has been made of which is not something you can choose to not use without personal lose.  They count on our love for all things Disney to be bottomless.  History is replete with examples of those that have had enough.  And do you really think blackout periods will increase revenue, or is it just a marketing ploy to allow a substantial raise in pricing while appearing not to do so?

OK, please, don't take me too serious here . . . just sayin' . .


----------



## Dizny Dad

And the small voice in the darkness said . . . two more sleeps . . .

(it really is three, but she wont sleep Saturday night)


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Dizny Dad said:


> And the small voice in the darkness said . . . two more sleeps . . .
> 
> (it really is three, but she wont sleep Saturday night)


Just like that old commercial I loved.  "I'm too excited to sleep!"


----------



## ottawagreg

Hi Friends,

I have not posted for several days.  Busy with life and just not taking time to join in, thus I must label myself a lurker lately.  I have followed the conversation though.  Some posts have gone into detail that offered a different perspective and some notions that I had not considered, which is helpful look at things differently.  I also have refrained from commenting as my attitude is rather bad.  So yesterday I receive an email from Disney Vacation Club; subject line "Don't miss out on today's prices-they won't be around long!"  Immediately methinks that I am going to get a great deal on an extension to our APs.  Perhaps 25% off for another year.  OK, I did not think that for a nano second, but I was curious enough to open the mail.  Turns out now's a great time to add on to my membership before the price per point rises from $165 to $168 at the Poly and Aulani on December 3.

I realize that sales and marketing are important and a necessity.  I also understand that it is just email and with one mickey mouse click it goes away.  However, it felt like they are poking me in the eye with this (insert foul word here).  I am either banned from my home resort for two years, or forced to look at "pardon the dust" signs and wear ear plugs walking to the big pool.  Annual Passes are on the rise by more than 30% for half day parks that are under construction on 5 year timelines.  One can do TSM or RRC in the HS, but not both on the same day with FPs.  Same story at Epcot (Test Track/Soarin'), and AK has one thrill ride (EE) - enjoy!

I should not be sarcastic though, because Disney is offering $150 savings on a $8400 purchase for 50 lousy points.  Somebody in marketing should tell the sales minions to leave the VWL folks alone right now as we are not in a pleasant mood.  Our little clan goes to WDW on 12/22, for nine nights.  I may start cancelling some of the ADRs and push out into the real world and explore new frontiers.  The problem with that is we will be associating with the unwashed masses (I'm Kidding!).  Are there any IHOPs nearby?  Traffic really is a brutal at that time though.

So here is the purpose of my post.  We did buy a new AP late July this year (07/21), and we intend to get two trips out of it.  It will be a total of 18 or 19 days of park access.  Christmas trip and mid summer spanning Independence Day.  So will we be subjected to any blackouts?  There was nothing said about that when I bought them.  I'm clear and free this year, yes?

Stupid mouse.


----------



## Granny

ottawagreg said:


> So here is the purpose of my post.  We did buy a new AP late July this year (07/21), and we intend to get two trips out of it.  It will be a total of 18 or 19 days of park access.  Christmas trip and mid summer spanning Independence Day.  So will we be subjected to any blackouts?  There was nothing said about that when I bought them.  I'm clear and free this year, yes?



Hi *Greg*!  

I'm assuming that you activated your AP in late July?  If so, it is not subject to any of the new AP categories or restrictions...you are good until next July as far as usage on any date.  

If you bought the voucher and don't intend to activate it until December, that's where I'm fuzzy.  I have to think that Disney will legally have to give you the rights that you purchased in July which would mean one year with no blackout dates.  That's my best guess but I'm pretty sure that it is correct.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ottawagreg said:


> So here is the purpose of my post.  We did buy a new AP late July this year (07/21), and we intend to get two trips out of it.  It will be a total of 18 or 19 days of park access.  Christmas trip and mid summer spanning Independence Day.  So will we be subjected to any blackouts?  There was nothing said about that when I bought them.  I'm clear and free this year, yes?
> 
> Stupid mouse.



If you activated that pass in late July then it just continues as it was with no blackouts.  If you have a voucher for a new pass then the one positive is that per reports and a ticket person over on another thread they are activating it to the new Platinum pass that has no blackout dates and you'll get the Photopass too.  The old Deluxe pass just plain old doesn't exist to sell anymore so they are at least apparently taking the high road and giving you a pass with no blackouts that matches what you bought.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> What I've come to increasingly dislike--I might even say hate--is being treated as a child by these corporations.  If you're going to jack up the prices, don't paint it in terms of increasing the customer experience.



Can I like this post multiple times?!?!!!  That's right on Sleepy!  I too am not happy about paying more but the spin - do they really think we're that naive?  It's just salt in the wound.


----------



## dwight16

So checking in next week for the first time!!! 1?question 2 parts.....first part of my group is driving in so I need a parking slip???? I will have their magic bands second where is the villas desk in the main lobby of in the villas if I need a pass do I get it from them?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

dwight16 said:


> So checking in next week for the first time!!! 1?question 2 parts.....first part of my group is driving in so I need a parking slip???? I will have their magic bands second where is the villas desk in the main lobby of in the villas if I need a pass do I get it from them?


It is in the main lobby.  We have always just checked in at the same place as you would for the lodge.  I would assume that is where you would get the pass but not positive cause I have never driven there.


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy, now my blood is boiling, havent considered in the least how they are treating us like kids.  Too much of that going on in the world as it is.  We can get that form our govt. they know what is better for us than what we know is good for us.  The Photopass, pass, dont want it.  But the way they approach telling us about it, spot on!  I think in general, they are treating the Disney faithful with a little disregard.  Probably someone got paid big bucks to come up with a way to sugar coat it all.  

Greg, you hit it on the head, VWL owners, we arent to be messed with right now.  Now they are barking up the groupies tree too.  Might be time to whoop out some Moose Dust gone bad on them


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

dwight16 said:


> So checking in next week for the first time!!! 1?question 2 parts.....first part of my group is driving in so I need a parking slip???? I will have their magic bands second where is the villas desk in the main lobby of in the villas if I need a pass do I get it from them?



The Villas do not have a desk in that building - everything is in the main WL lobby.  The front desk there is where you get parking passes too although with MB's there have been some reports of not having paper passes.  We still have always gotten them - often the guard shack used to have one for you.  During my VWL stay in Sept I did not drive so am not positive if they are doing that now, going just MB scanning or pick up at the WL front desk.  It will be one of those though!


----------



## Dizny Dad

OK Groupies . . I think we need a _feel good_ spot about now.  Just think; even though there may be extensive construction going on in the next 18 months or so, the Territory Lounge will still be open, along with Trout Pass!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Sleepy, now my blood is boiling, havent considered in the least how they are treating us like kids.  Too much of that going on in the world as it is.  We can get that form our govt. they know what is better for us than what we know is good for us.  The Photopass, pass, dont want it.  But the way they approach telling us about it, spot on!  I think in general, they are treating the Disney faithful with a little disregard.  Probably someone got paid big bucks to come up with a way to sugar coat it all.
> 
> Greg, you hit it on the head, VWL owners, we arent to be messed with right now.  Now they are barking up the groupies tree too.  Might be time to whoop out some Moose Dust gone bad on them


Ruh roh, *JT* is on the warpath!  Your "Moose Dust gone bad" comment made me chuckle.  Laughter is always a good thing.  Yeah, approach us like valued patrons and not just a number, and I'll grouse but still feel as though I matter. The way they and other companies act anymore, it seems as if they just don't care.  Yes, much of the world operates on that standard now, and that aspect is what fuels my ire. 

*KAT:  Can I like this post multiple times?!?!!! That's right on Sleepy! I too am not happy about paying more but the spin - do they really think we're that naive? It's just salt in the wound. *

Thanks and yes!!  lol  Salt in the wound is exactly it.  I do realize it's all a matter of perspective, and that this is very much a first world problem.  However, Disney has always been about emotions, so they stir those when they act so imperious.

As others have said re: parking passes at VWL, our experience has always been that when you show up at the guard shack, they look up the name on the reservation and hand you a parking pass.  If others in your party arrive earlier, they should allow them to head to the lobby to get the passes after checking IDs.  Never had an issue.

Happy Friday all!


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> OK Groupies . . I think we need a _feel good_ spot about now.  Just think; even though there may be extensive construction going on in the next 18 months or so, the Territory Lounge will still be open, along with Trout Pass!


Oh, don't forget the new coffee shop in TL--great place for a latte, espresso, cappucino, pastries, or just plain ol' coffee.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> OK Groupies . . I think we need a _feel good_ spot about now.  Just think; even though there may be extensive construction going on in the next 18 months or so, the Territory Lounge will still be open, *along with Trout Pass!*



Well, I did read one post that a CM told a guest that Trout Pass would be closed......

It was just a rumor though!


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Well, I did read one post that a CM told a guest that Trout Pass would be closed......
> 
> It was just a rumor though!


Nah, but Trout Pass is going to require a Deluxe Drink Pass card which costs $25 and allows you to access Trout Pass where you then pay for your drinks.  Or, you can go with the Top Shelf Deluxe Drink Pass for $50 which includes upscale spirits, but there are blockout dates from 15 Mar - 15 Apr, July 4th week, Thanksgiving Week, and the entire month of Dec through 2 January.  Finally, there's the Platinum Top Shelf Deluxe Drink Pass for $100 with no blockout dates.  Each form of the Drink Pass comes with free pool towels.  Passes can be bought at Concierge Desk, and DVC owners get a 10% discount.  ID required.


----------



## ottawagreg

dwight16 said:


> So checking in next week for the first time!!! 1?question 2 parts.....first part of my group is driving in so I need a parking slip???? I will have their magic bands second where is the villas desk in the main lobby of in the villas if I need a pass do I get it from them?


You will absolutely need a parking permit.  I am certain that they check vehicles overnight.  Here is how it works for us.  We are one vehicle family, so when we arrive the guard house attendant gives us a permit and welcomes us home.  For the second vehicle you will need to request it at the desk in the main lodge.  I suppose that they could try to ask the guard for a grace period while you go check in, but my guess is they will note the make & model and verify that night.  if there is no permit then you will have some issues in the morning.  They are fairly pleasant and cooperative as people are coming and going from other resorts for dinner reservations and such.  But the watch the overnight parking pretty close.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Nah, but Trout Pass is going to require a Deluxe Drink Pass card which costs $25 and allows you to access Trout Pass where you then pay for your drinks.  Or, you can go with the Top Shelf Deluxe Drink Pass for $50 which includes upscale spirits, but there are blockout dates from 15 Mar - 15 Apr, July 4th week, Thanksgiving Week, and the entire month of Dec through 2 January.  Finally, there's the Platinum Top Shelf Deluxe Drink Pass for $100 with no blockout dates.  Each form of the Drink Pass comes with free pool towels.  Passes can be bought at Concierge Desk, and DVC owners get a 10% discount.  ID required.



Sounds about right!


----------



## ottawagreg

Granny said:


> Hi *Greg*!
> 
> I'm assuming that you activated your AP in late July?  If so, it is not subject to any of the new AP categories or restrictions...you are good until next July as far as usage on any date.
> 
> If you bought the voucher and don't intend to activate it until December, that's where I'm fuzzy.  I have to think that Disney will legally have to give you the rights that you purchased in July which would mean one year with no blackout dates.  That's my best guess but I'm pretty sure that it is correct.



We renewed our fast pass from the previous year.  it expired on 06/20 something and I used the 30 day grace period.  The CM could not find us in the system.  We may have gone a few days outside the window.  So she just renewed the pass on the day we spoke 07/21 (??) and sent the green vouchers, and charged my disney visa card.  I assume that they are valid now and will expire next july.  We are concerned that when we arrive they tell us that it is blacked out.  I'm Whining at this point but the idea of all this DVC business was to alleviate the planning, questions, phone calls and so on.  I am very busy, and time is precious.  I am really not feeling magic these days.  I asked in another posts weeks ago about resale prices going up and shortage of VWL contracts.  Now the AP stuff.  Myrtle Beach is looking better all the time.  They have over 100 golf courses there. DW and DD don't want to sell, but me.......


----------



## ottawagreg

sleepydog25 said:


> Nah, but Trout Pass is going to require a Deluxe Drink Pass card which costs $25 and allows you to access Trout Pass where you then pay for your drinks.  Or, you can go with the Top Shelf Deluxe Drink Pass for $50 which includes upscale spirits, but there are blockout dates from 15 Mar - 15 Apr, July 4th week, Thanksgiving Week, and the entire month of Dec through 2 January.  Finally, there's the Platinum Top Shelf Deluxe Drink Pass for $100 with no blockout dates.  Each form of the Drink Pass comes with free pool towels.  Passes can be bought at Concierge Desk, and DVC owners get a 10% discount.  ID required.



Sleepy,This is extremely bad news for me.  Even worse then all this nonsense about Titanium Gold plated APs.  The trout pass is where I go to sneak alcoholic drinks without telling my wife and daughter that I'm secretly drinking.  They think that I have seven years sober now, when in reality it is only four months (our last trip was June!).  Since it is not possible to buy anything without the ever-present magic bands, they will question me about the Platinum Top Shelf Deluxe Drink Pass.  What could I say that isn't very obvious?  I drink iced tea a lot, it is the only brown stuff I'm supposed to drink now.  Perhaps I tell them I go there for the Blackberry Mojito Green tea, or the Maharaja Chai Oolong Tea.  Does that sound believable?

Stupid Mouse!


----------



## sleepydog25

ottawagreg said:


> Sleepy,This is extremely bad news for me.  Even worse then all this nonsense about Titanium Gold plated APs.  The trout pass is where I go to sneak alcoholic drinks without telling my wife and daughter that I'm secretly drinking.  They think that I have seven years sober now, when in reality it is only four months (our last trip was June!).  Since it is not possible to buy anything without the ever-present magic bands, they will question me about the Platinum Top Shelf Deluxe Drink Pass.  What could I say that isn't very obvious?  I drink iced tea a lot, it is the only brown stuff I'm supposed to drink now.  Perhaps I tell them I go there for the Blackberry Mojito Green tea, or the Maharaja Chai Oolong Tea.  Does that sound believable?
> 
> Stupid Mouse!


Uh, yeah. . .uh huh.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> OK Groupies . . I think we need a _feel good_ spot about now.  Just think; even though there may be extensive construction going on in the next 18 months or so, the Territory Lounge will still be open, along with Trout Pass!


Sounds good too me!


----------



## DiznyDi

I've had a nice chuckle reading this, this morning.  Thanks all for the laughs!

Today is packing day!  One more sleep - but really more like 1/2.  We leave home at 4 AM.  DDad says we're taking our little laptop with us, so we'll try to give updates.  This is a quick trip.  Our son, who hasn't been with us to Disney since 2006 will be joining us. So exciting!  We hope to meet up with Julie tomorrow in Epcot.  The week's weather is looking to be beautiful - mid eighties.  Much better than our current 44.  Enjoy your week-end!


----------



## Granny

Off topic:  I finished watching the Walt Disney PBS special last night...it is two episodes with a total of 4 hours of programming so it took me a while to watch it over the past couple of weeks.  I  thought it was very well done, and provided a good insight into Walt Disney...his vision & drive as well as his insecurities and overbearing nature.  I came away very impressed with what he accomplished in his lifetime.  Really, he was a pioneer in so many different areas.

Maybe even more impressive was the depiction of Roy...though he wasn't mentioned all that often it is clear that Walt would not have accomplished much if he were in charge of his own finances.  While Walt overrode Roy on several decisions, it is clear that Roy was a very loyal and loving brother.  The mention of him massaging Walt's feet in the hospital was just an incredible image of service and devotion.  To me, Roy was as inspiring as Walt in a completely different way.  

I have never read a book on Walt Disney so this was really the first biography I had seen.  I thought it was very thorough and unbiased.  The interviews throughout with various illustrators and imagineers were illuminating and balanced.  I recommend the show to anyone interested in Walt's life.  I would think that it would be available On Demand on many cable or satellite providers.


----------



## Granny

DiznyDi said:


> I've had a nice chuckle reading this, this morning.  Thanks all for the laughs!
> 
> Today is packing day!  One more sleep - but really more like 1/2.  We leave home at 4 AM.  DDad says we're taking our little laptop with us, so we'll try to give updates.  This is a quick trip.  Our son, who hasn't been with us to Disney since 2006 will be joining us. So exciting!  We hope to meet up with Julie tomorrow in Epcot.  The week's weather is looking to be beautiful - mid eighties.  Much better than our current 44.  Enjoy your week-end!



*Di*....I hope that you and DDad have an awesome trip!  I'll look forward to any updates you can share with us.

*Julie*...have a great trip as well!!

I should warn you guys that our Mickey topiary (DVC one near the walkway to VWL) was removed during our visit.  I saw workers around it one day and thought they were just pruning it but then we came back and it was just empty dirt.  We went out again and a few hours later returned to a fully landscaped area there with flowers.  Just a touch of the Disney magic that still goes on...if we hadn't been around the villas that day we would never have seen the empty dirt area.  

I must have 20 pictures of that Mickey topiary including the one with the old DCV two mountain logo...for some reason I just keep taking pictures of it!   I am sure that it is a temporary removal since it looks like they are going to use that walkway for some of the equipment access.  Or maybe they are going to relocate the topiary to some other spot once the construction is done.  But for some reason, the removal of that topiary did cause a little wistfulness...hoping that it wasn't a sign of any unwelcome changes in the new designs.  So I just wanted to give a heads up so you guys can mentally prepare for the missing topiary.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DiznyDi said:


> I've had a nice chuckle reading this, this morning.  Thanks all for the laughs!
> 
> Today is packing day!  One more sleep - but really more like 1/2.  We leave home at 4 AM.  DDad says we're taking our little laptop with us, so we'll try to give updates.  This is a quick trip.  Our son, who hasn't been with us to Disney since 2006 will be joining us. So exciting!  We hope to meet up with Julie tomorrow in Epcot.  The week's weather is looking to be beautiful - mid eighties.  Much better than our current 44.  Enjoy your week-end!



Have a great trip DiznyDi and DiznyDad!!!

And I hope you're having a great trip too Julie!!!



Granny said:


> *Di*....I hope that you and DDad have an awesome trip!  I'll look forward to any updates you can share with us.
> 
> *Julie*...have a great trip as well!!
> 
> I should warn you guys that our Mickey topiary (DVC one near the walkway to VWL) was removed during our visit.  I saw workers around it one day and thought they were just pruning it but then we came back and it was just empty dirt.  We went out again and a few hours later returned to a fully landscaped area there with flowers.  Just a touch of the Disney magic that still goes on...if we hadn't been around the villas that day we would never have seen the empty dirt area.
> 
> I must have 20 pictures of that Mickey topiary including the one with the old DCV two mountain logo...for some reason I just keep taking pictures of it!   I am sure that it is a temporary removal since it looks like they are going to use that walkway for some of the equipment access.  Or maybe they are going to relocate the topiary to some other spot once the construction is done.  But for some reason, the removal of that topiary did cause a little wistfulness...hoping that it wasn't a sign of any unwelcome changes in the new designs.  So I just wanted to give a heads up so you guys can mentally prepare for the missing topiary.



I'm hopeful that he'll be back Granny.  One trip we were there and Minnie moved in.  But then a few weeks later somebody posted that Mickey was back.  I guess everyone needs a vacation?  I'll keep my fingers crossed that he needed some TLC R&R and will be back soon.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

My aunt is very cruel.  She calls me this morning from the Magical Express.  Boo Hoo.  Gonna be a long time till I get back to my favorite place.


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks Granny and Kathy!  We also have a plethora of Mickey topiary photos.  Kathy, we must have been visiting the same time as you; we also have seen the Minnie topiary.  Mickey is just one of those things that I EXPECT to see when walking toward the Villas.  Ahh, yes... soon.....


----------



## Lakegirl

Need my fellow groupies advice.  I had booked VWL 5/15-5-23/2016.  Airfare was crazy and I also heard that the first weekend was a marathon weekend, the weekend after the 7 month mark I decided to switch to 5/18-5-25.  Basically just switching weekends.  No availability at VWL that weekend for a studio.  At the time there was availability almost everywhere else EXCEPT VWL.  I called MS to see if there was something going on that weekend I didn't know about and she said no but they may have taken any available rooms out of stock due to construction.  Very upset that the construction is effecting owners so much!!  I have wait listed the two nights but have not heard anything yet .  Do you think they may have taken rooms out due to construction?


----------



## ottawagreg

Lakegirl said:


> Need my fellow groupies advice.  I had booked VWL 5/15-5-23/2016.  Airfare was crazy and I also heard that the first weekend was a marathon weekend, the weekend after the 7 month mark I decided to switch to 5/18-5-25.  Basically just switching weekends.  No availability at VWL that weekend for a studio.  At the time there was availability almost everywhere else EXCEPT VWL.  I called MS to see if there was something going on that weekend I didn't know about and she said no but they may have taken any available rooms out of stock due to construction.  Very upset that the construction is effecting owners so much!!  I have wait listed the two nights but have not heard anything yet .  Do you think they may have taken rooms out due to construction?



That may very well be the case.  Perhaps they are using dynamite that weekend to dig the new swimming hole.  Or there is some other sort of construction activity and they are closing down the lake side of the villas for a period of time.  Then later they may open up more rooms.  It is hard to say because nobody seems to know the timeline for construction.  It be real nice if they published the Gantt Chart, so we had an idea of what to expect.  Earlier this year year, mid August maybe, we booked a studio for ten nights without any trouble.  Those dates were something like 06/25 thru 07/06.  Sounds like we better keep them until I am certain that we want to go elsewhere.  Hope wait list comes thru for you.


----------



## Granny

Lakegirl said:


> Need my fellow groupies advice.  I had booked VWL 5/15-5-23/2016.  Airfare was crazy and I also heard that the first weekend was a marathon weekend, the weekend after the 7 month mark I decided to switch to 5/18-5-25.  Basically just switching weekends.  No availability at VWL that weekend for a studio.  At the time there was availability almost everywhere else EXCEPT VWL.  I called MS to see if there was something going on that weekend I didn't know about and she said no but they may have taken any available rooms out of stock due to construction.  Very upset that the construction is effecting owners so much!!  I have wait listed the two nights but have not heard anything yet .  Do you think they may have taken rooms out due to construction?



For a while they had January and February removed from the availability tool...people were only able to book by calling MS.  It looks like they are discouraging people from booking VWL as much as possible...most likely because they do not have a definitive construction schedule as *Sleepy* alluded to.   So to answer your question, yes I think it is very possible that they have taken rooms out due to construction.  Depending on what they are expecting, that could be anywhere from 20 - 50% of all the VWL villas.  Best wishes on that waitlist.  It might be a good time to sample another DVC resort?


----------



## pmaurer74

After 6 1/2 weeks after ROFR, finally received closing documents and I think we close Oct. 15. Assuming I am still 3-4 weeks out from getting my member number and points, we will miss our 7 months booking window by about 1 week for June. What are the chances I could still get 2 studios for one week for early June?

Seeing the post above makes me wonder if they will have rooms taken out due to contraction as well. Is it normally an issue to get availability at that time of year?


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Audipolo!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

pmaurer74 said:


> After 6 1/2 weeks after ROFR, finally received closing documents and I think we close Oct. 15. Assuming I am still 3-4 weeks out from getting my member number and points, we will miss our 7 months booking window by about 1 week for June. What are the chances I could still get 2 studios for one week for early June?
> 
> Seeing the post above makes me wonder if they will have rooms taken out due to contraction as well. Is it normally an issue to get availability at that time of year?


Congratulations on ROFR and getting those documents!  The wait game is the toughest.  I remember that with our BWV pts and just hoping to get in under the radar for F&W fest.  We did and felt so good.
I checked and right now, studios at VWL, the whole month of June are available.  1 beds are the only thing showing partial right now.  I think you will be OK honestly


----------



## jimmytammy

Dad and Di safe travels and hope you folks have a great time!


----------



## pmaurer74

jimmytammy said:


> Congratulations on ROFR and getting those documents!  The wait game is the toughest.  I remember that with our BWV pts and just hoping to get in under the radar for F&W fest.  We did and felt so good.
> I checked and right now, studios at VWL, the whole month of June are available.  1 beds are the only thing showing partial right now.  I think you will be OK honestly


Thanks! Does it show you how many units are available or just that there is a unit available?


----------



## LauraLea

pmaurer74 said:


> Thanks! Does it show you how many units are available or just that there is a unit available?



No, the tool does not show how many units.  It just shows at that point in time you could book the unit.  May be gone this afternoon, tomorrow or next week.  We have no way of knowing.

Laura


----------



## jimmytammy

What Laura says 
Good thing is, AKL and SSR are big enough, and even OKW to allow enough offerings if VWL is full


----------



## Kathymford

Not to bring up the dreaded AP discussion again, but I would just like to put it out there that the equivalent to my current, no blackout DL AP went up to the new price of more than $1k. I thought that would happen after Star Wars opened, not 5 years beforehand. And I still don't get why DL passes are more than WDW. It's crazy...

And I will probably still pay it ....


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Kathymford said:


> Not to bring up the dreaded AP discussion again, but I would just like to put it out there that the equivalent to my current, no blackout DL AP went up to the new price of more than $1k. I thought that would happen after Star Wars opened, not 5 years beforehand. And I still don't get why DL passes are more than WDW. It's crazy...
> 
> And I will probably still pay it ....



I saw that!  I haven't cared to shell out the money for an AP at DL since prior to the last incredibly large increase.  And that was the pass with blackout dates!  So, they accomplished removing at least one AP holder.  But they also eliminated any visits from me since then too!


----------



## sleepydog25

*MICKEY IS GONE!!??*   I shall miss him, and I shall hope he returns.  It's those little things, such as VWL's walkway Mickey, that I appreciate. . .and the beach. . .and the nature trail. . .must. . .not. . .comment. . .

Safe travels to those coming from and going to the World.  AP price increases are stupid crazy at DL.  Congrats on passing ROFR, *pmaurer*!  I would say , generally, that it's not an issue getting rooms in early June at VWL.  The construction may mess that up for quite some time, however.


----------



## Lakegirl

Thanks Ottawagreg and Granny for confirming my thoughts could be true'. Granny. I do think I will have to try an other resort as I don't think I will hold out for a Waitlist and try to grab what I can.


----------



## twokats

Hello Groupies, sorry I have been MIA.  I have finished all the extensions that my clients had and am concentrating on my upcoming cruises.  Kati and I don't have any trips to WDW planned until late 2016 and spring 2017.  Haven't decided which pass we will do, but I hopefully will figure that out someday.  The last few years we have done more DCL cruises than WDW vacations and that will probably continue.  Kati and I will probably continue with the every other year scenario, but there will be more planning involved to get the most use possible.
I had a small surgery last month and while I was recouping on the sofa I got another stress fracture in my left foot.  As I have told y'all before, I do have crappy bones!!  Texas is doing the usual with high 80's and 90's as our temps and we need rain again.  We never know when Fall will actually arrive in TX.  
Happy Birthdays and Anniversary's to all that I missed and safe travels to those on the way to their vacations.  I hope everyone has a fantastic week.  DH and I plan on going to the Texas State Fair again this week.  Will be the first time we have gone more than one day.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey twokats!  Glad to see you anytime you can be here


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday AudiPolo!!!*


----------



## Granny

Hi *Kathy* (twokats)!!  ::

So sorry to hear you have had some more bone issues...and praying for as fast a recovery as possible.  I would think that your WDW visiting schedule would make AP's a little hard to justify.  I haven't looked since the new pricing, but the old pricing breakeven was only about 7 or 8 days of daily passes before it was just as cheap to get an AP.  Good luck on your recovery!


----------



## twokats

Granny said:


> Hi *Kathy* (twokats)!!  ::
> 
> So sorry to hear you have had some more bone issues...and praying for as fast a recovery as possible.  I would think that your WDW visiting schedule would make AP's a little hard to justify.  I haven't looked since the new pricing, but the old pricing breakeven was only about 7 or 8 days of daily passes before it was just as cheap to get an AP.  Good luck on your recovery!



So far I have not put the math to it, but since we plan two fairly lengthy trips within six months of each other, I guess we will see. 

So far it seems to be healing nicely.  I just get tired of wearing the boot.  Gets heavy and tiring especially stairs, so I use my ramp at the front of the house a lot.

Jimmy, good to be around.


----------



## pangyal

Good evening fellow Groupies !

Can anyone give me some advice as to where to source grilling meats and fish anywhere near the Lodge (we don't have access to a car) to use on the sad little single grill? I can't see any good grilling items on the grocery option lists, but we would love to be able to cook outside in December ! Do any of the resort grocers carry any fresh meats or fish?


----------



## Granny

pangyal said:


> Good evening fellow Groupies !
> 
> Can anyone give me some advice as to where to source grilling meats and fish anywhere near the Lodge (we don't have access to a car) to use on the sad little single grill? I can't see any good grilling items on the grocery option lists, but we would love to be able to cook outside in December ! Do any of the resort grocers carry any fresh meats or fish?



I can't say that I've ever seen fresh meat or fish...or even frozen...at any of the resorts.  Seems like if any of them would have it, it would be Fort Wilderness.  I know that many people who do not drive to WDW go ahead and take a taxi to Publix or other grocery store.  It's not very far away (10 miles from VWL according to Google Maps) and worth the trip if you want to get groceries for the entire stay.  Aside from that, I don't know of any locations that sell meat or fish.  Good luck...and bring a weed whacker!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

pangyal said:


> Good evening fellow Groupies !
> 
> Can anyone give me some advice as to where to source grilling meats and fish anywhere near the Lodge (we don't have access to a car) to use on the sad little single grill? I can't see any good grilling items on the grocery option lists, but we would love to be able to cook outside in December ! Do any of the resort grocers carry any fresh meats or fish?



I'd expect the poor little grill to either be walled off or ripped out by Dec.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

pangyal said:


> Good evening fellow Groupies !
> 
> Can anyone give me some advice as to where to source grilling meats and fish anywhere near the Lodge (we don't have access to a car) to use on the sad little single grill? I can't see any good grilling items on the grocery option lists, but we would love to be able to cook outside in December ! Do any of the resort grocers carry any fresh meats or fish?



But if it's still there then maybe Uber to the Publix that is north of the MK?  That is approx 6 miles away.


----------



## sleepydog25

Morning, Groupies!  This from the Orlando Sentinel:  _Sunset Showcase, a new entertainment space, will open this year at Disney's Hollywood Studios theme park. The venue, constructed at the end of Sunset Boulevard near Rock 'n' Roller Coaster, will open Dec. 5 for the premiere of Club Disney, a dance-party experience with a DJ and characters.  The walls will "come alive with vivid images from classic Disney animation," according to a post on the Disney Parks Blog on Monday. The space is designed to be the home to different experiences over the years. The area will include a snack station and a place to recharge electrical devices.  _

Well, now I'm not so bummed about the AP price increases.  This new venue certainly makes it worthwhile.


----------



## pangyal

KAT4DISNEY said:


> But if it's still there then maybe Uber to the Publix that is north of the MK?  That is approx 6 miles away.


That's a great idea! Is Publix a grocery store only or do they carry things like sunscreen as well (sorry, we don't have that store here )?

Good point about the grill too. Uber seems like the best choice after we evaluate our options!


----------



## eliza61

sleepydog25 said:


> Morning, Groupies!  This from the Orlando Sentinel:  _Sunset Showcase, a new entertainment space, will open this year at Disney's Hollywood Studios theme park. The venue, constructed at the end of Sunset Boulevard near Rock 'n' Roller Coaster, will open Dec. 5 for the premiere of Club Disney, a dance-party experience with a DJ and characters.  The walls will "come alive with vivid images from classic Disney animation," according to a post on the Disney Parks Blog on Monday. The space is designed to be the home to different experiences over the years. The area will include a snack station and a place to recharge electrical devices.  _
> 
> Well, now I'm not so bummed about the AP price increases.  This new venue certainly makes it worthwhile.



Oy Vey sleepy, that means I'm about to rain on the parade.
Is this going to be in addition to the frozen Dance party experience they have in front of the great movie ride.  when we were there in august every night before the  frozen fireworks they had a DJ/dance party.  

or is this meant to be a more permanent structure.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Well, now I'm not so bummed about the AP price increases.  This new venue certainly makes it worthwhile.



You're bad Sleepy!    Makes it an all day park, doesn't it?!  



pangyal said:


> That's a great idea! Is Publix a grocery store only or do they carry things like sunscreen as well (sorry, we don't have that store here )?



It's a supermarket so bakery, meat counter, deli and all the usual sundries like sunscreen (which we've bought at Publix although not that particular one).



eliza61 said:


> Oy Vey sleepy, that means I'm about to rain on the parade.
> Is this going to be in addition to the frozen Dance party experience they have in front of the great movie ride.  when we were there in august every night before the  frozen fireworks they had a DJ/dance party.
> 
> or is this meant to be a more permanent structure.



This is in a new theatre by Rock n Rollercoaster that is going to be used for various things - they are calling it a flex theatre.    The fireworks and the Frozen dance party have only been in the summer so they ended.  This would be new, but not really in addition to unless they keep it and have the Frozrn celebration again next year.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'd expect the poor little grill to either be walled off or ripped out by Dec.



I hope they find it a home where it will be better loved.  

I agree that it will probably be out of bounds by December.


----------



## Granny

pmaurer74 said:


> After 6 1/2 weeks after ROFR, finally received closing documents and I think we close Oct. 15.



Sorry I missed this post....very excited for you, but we'll hold off on the office "WH" for when you close.  Good luck!


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Well, now I'm not so bummed about the AP price increases.  This new venue certainly makes it worthwhile.



Careful *Sleepy*...that much sarcasm in one post can clog your internet connection!  




KAT4DISNEY said:


> This is in a new theatre by Rock n Rollercoaster that is going to be used for various things - they are calling it a flex theatre.    The fireworks and the Frozen dance party have only been in the summer so they ended.  This would be new, but not really in addition to unless they keep it and have the Frozrn celebration again next year.



My understanding is that Frozen Singalong is in the theatre that used to house American Idol? That's the only Frozen thing we saw in DHS this last trip as Kathy indicates. 

And this new theatre sounds like a very strange addition.  I know that they are trying to make DHS a little more attractive to those with little kids (hence TSM) but I just don't see how this is going to add much to DHS.  Maybe it will be like that building in Epcot that they use like once a year (the one between Test Track and World Showcase).


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> And this new theatre sounds like a very strange addition.  I know that they are trying to make DHS a little more attractive to those with little kids (hence TSM) but I just don't see how this is going to add much to DHS.  Maybe it will be like that building in Epcot that they use like once a year (the one between Test Track and World Showcase).





eliza61 said:


> Oy Vey sleepy, that means I'm about to rain on the parade.
> Is this going to be in addition to the frozen Dance party experience they have in front of the great movie ride.  when we were there in august every night before the  frozen fireworks they had a DJ/dance party.
> 
> or is this meant to be a more permanent structure.



By human standards, this is a permanent addition. Flex theaters are quite a thing to behold, and expensive to build:






In a fully rigged system, the stage, lighting, floor, seating and tiers to all are mechanically adjustable.  It's written in the wind that Disney is planning on making money off of this by renting out the park after hours (which means shortening the guests day so private companies can pay more to have the park), or else they wouldn't have invested so much into it. 

Seems the things I love most about DHS are being killed off bit by bit all for 'improving' the entertainment aspect of the park. The animation academy, the osborne lights, and almost certainly the Muppet show and courtyard. Reimagining the park to suite corporations that want to rent it out certainly doesn't help.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Careful *Sleepy*...that much sarcasm in one post can clog your internet connection!


I am shocked, shocked I tell you, that anyone would think I was being sarcastic.  Oh, wait. . .I forget you guys know me. 



			
				KAT said:
			
		

> You're bad Sleepy!  Makes it an all day park, doesn't it?!


Yepper!


----------



## ottawagreg

KAT4DISNEY said:


> But if it's still there then maybe Uber to the Publix that is north of the MK?  That is approx 6 miles away.



Kathy,

We go there every trip, two or three times.  When we check in the girls an I go there directly, and stock up.  About two days later I go for stuff we need in the purple box.  Once more a couple of days before trips end to make the snack food, deli meat and such come out even.  It is the hot ticket from VWL.  Drive time one way is not even five minutes.  We used to go south by Celebration, driving out on One World Drive.  Then we found the north location on a map on the inter-web.  Sweet!


----------



## jimmytammy

We got to that same Publix too Greg.  Recently discovered it through research.  We used to go to the Winn Dixie on Apopka Vineland Rd, but the Publix is so much closer


----------



## wildernessDad

sleepydog25 said:


> Morning, Groupies!  This from the Orlando Sentinel:  _Sunset Showcase, a new entertainment space, will open this year at Disney's Hollywood Studios theme park. The venue, constructed at the end of Sunset Boulevard near Rock 'n' Roller Coaster, will open Dec. 5 for the premiere of Club Disney, a dance-party experience with a DJ and characters.  The walls will "come alive with vivid images from classic Disney animation," according to a post on the Disney Parks Blog on Monday. The space is designed to be the home to different experiences over the years. The area will include a snack station and a place to recharge electrical devices.  _
> 
> Well, now I'm not so bummed about the AP price increases.  This new venue certainly makes it worthwhile.



Well worth the price of admission, I'd say.  I'm sure that the DJ will play Al Di Meola.


----------



## ottawagreg

wildernessDad said:


> Well worth the price of admission, I'd say.  I'm sure that the DJ will play Al Di Meola.




I just searched you tube for Al Di Meola.  That guy has prime time, major college skill set.  WOW!  So if one wished to invest in an album he has put out which one would you suggest?  If the mouse brought in high class acts like that and showcased them in HS studios they would have something going on.  Talk about a dinner package at Brown Derby and then walk across the street to see show, me thinks they would have peeps lining up for that.  Just sayin.....


----------



## wildernessDad

ottawagreg said:


> I just searched you tube for Al Di Meola.  That guy has prime time, major college skill set.  WOW!  So if one wished to invest in an album he has put out which one would you suggest?  If the mouse brought in high class acts like that and showcased them in HS studios they would have something going on.  Talk about a dinner package at Brown Derby and then walk across the street to see show, me thinks they would have peeps lining up for that.  Just sayin.....



His career spans over 30 years.  If you want to get into his early fusion days, if I had to pick one from that time, it would be 'Elegant Gypsy' although all are masterpieces IMO.  One of my personal favorites is from his early 90's and that would be 'Kiss My Axe'.  Hey, his new album 'Elysium' is great too.  He is a guitar player of the highest caliber, truly a cut above.  Check out this YouTube video.


----------



## brettcw23

Folks, seriously. I know everyone here loves VWL, but... You all way *UNDER*sold how awesome it is!!!
We just got back from a week at WDW and I think that VWL has supplanted AKL-KV as my favorite resort!
A little background...we were booked at the 7 month mark for a week at VWL. Within about 2 months of our stay, we had to re-book everything to accommodate a school event for our oldest daughter. So our resort stay changed to:
AKL-KV - Tue\Wed
WL - Deluxe Room w\ Club Level access - Th\Fri
VWL - Sat\Sun\Mon\Tue

The lobby at WL is AMAZING. So tremendously themed.
The transportation was way better than I expected. The boats were constantly coming\going. We had one minor snafu due to a construction barge coming across the water bridge, but that was it.
Our room a VWL was a 2 BR and was so spacious! Seriously...so MUCH room. The location was great. It was quiet and very scenic. I really enjoyed a coffee or adult beverage out on the balcony.

Great time at a wonderful resort.


----------



## ottawagreg

brettcw23 said:


> Folks, seriously. I know everyone here loves VWL, but... You all way *UNDER*sold how awesome it is!!!
> We just got back from a week at WDW and I think that VWL has supplanted AKL-KV as my favorite resort!
> A little background...we were booked at the 7 month mark for a week at VWL. Within about 2 months of our stay, we had to re-book everything to accommodate a school event for our oldest daughter. So our resort stay changed to:
> AKL-KV - Tue\Wed
> WL - Deluxe Room w\ Club Level access - Th\Fri
> VWL - Sat\Sun\Mon\Tue
> 
> The lobby at WL is AMAZING. So tremendously themed.
> The transportation was way better than I expected. The boats were constantly coming\going. We had one minor snafu due to a construction barge coming across the water bridge, but that was it.
> Our room a VWL was a 2 BR and was so spacious! Seriously...so MUCH room. The location was great. It was quiet and very scenic. I really enjoyed a coffee or adult beverage out on the balcony.
> 
> Great time at a wonderful resort.




We don't under sell the awesomeness.  It is impossible to convey in mere words how great it is.  It has to be experienced first hand, one soul at a time.  So you are enthralled and you want to back.  Don'tcha?  Welcome to the groupies.  I think sleepy or granny tells you to pull up a rocker.  Plus you owe somebody cash.  Did you ring the cow bells?


----------



## jimmytammy

*Brett*, I am glad you enjoyed VWL so much!  As Greg says, its hard to get across just how much we all adore the Lodge, and for every descriptive word thats been shared over the years on the various Groupies forums.  But to discover it for yourself, thats the best way to fall in love with it  Obviously, you are preaching to the choir here

*WD*, I thought I was the only person in the world who knew who Al Di Meola was  Eddie Van Halen has admitted in interviews that Di Meola was a huge influence on him.  Another under the radar guitarist I like is Stanley Jordan.  Saw him once at a local college, the power went out so he lost his amp for a few minutes.  He got the whole crowd so silent you could hear a pin drop, then proceeded to play his electric guitar, no amp, and it was amazing, no effects needed.


----------



## sleepydog25

ottawagreg said:


> We don't under sell the awesomeness.  It is impossible to convey in mere words how great it is.  It has to be experienced first hand, one soul at a time.  So you are enthralled and you want to back.  Don'tcha?  Welcome to the groupies.  I think sleepy or granny tells you to pull up a rocker.  *Plus you owe somebody cash*.  Did you ring the cow bells?


That would be me.  $50.  Small bills okay.    Yes,* Brett*, you've discovered why the Groupies love the Lodge (our catch-all name for all things WL & VWL) so much:  serenity, beauty, theming, and the feeling you're actually getting away from the crowds in the parks. (It is for all these things that we hope the new construction won't mess up what we all love.) I think I can speak for all of us and say that we're happy you've found a new second home and found your way to the Groupies a while back. Now that you've experienced the place, we hope you continue to join us in our ongoing discussions about a variety of things from music, to movies, to life's events, and of course, the Lodge.


----------



## ottawagreg

wildernessDad said:


> His career spans over 30 years.  If you want to get into his early fusion days, if I had to pick one from that time, it would be 'Elegant Gypsy' although all are masterpieces IMO.  One of my personal favorites is from his early 90's and that would be 'Kiss My Axe'.  Hey, his new album 'Elysium' is great too.  He is a guitar player of the highest caliber, truly a cut above.  Check out this YouTube video.



WDad, that link is an hour long and I have not had the time to view it yet.  But I will, for sure.  I watched enough to know I need to find more of his stuff.  I also see that he is in Chicago soon, October 26 & 27.  I won't be able to go but I will look for him next time he comes around, now that I know he tours.  Have you had the privilege of seeing him live?  I have seen EC (clapton) twice and it was stupendous!  From the video and the theaters he is playing in Chi town, it appears that he plays smaller venues.  Which is nice.  I will go to iTunes and and snoop around.  Thanks for the info and sharing that video.  Once again I see that membership has it's perks, membership in the groupies that is.

My DD is going to the World next March with the high school band.  They get to play some movie pieces in the WDW studios and make some kind of recording or sound track.  Then perform live in DTD.  So naturally mom and dad are making the trek to be there to see the performance.  We rented three nights at OKW from another DVC member, and I am borrowing points for one night.  We need/want to stay at a MK resort.  I really wanted to try different resort, a monorail resort since it is just us adults.  But unfortunately it would suck too points from my account.  I will have just enough points left for the Christmas trip in 2016. So we will returning home (VWL) again for one night.  Which is a blessing.  I will be available for another sneak attack on the construction site.  I am feeling a bit like the compulsive behavior is returning.  December-March-June/July-December in just over twelve months.  Is there a twelve step program for Disney?  Hello I'm Greg and I'm a mouseaholic.


----------



## jimmytammy

ottawagreg said:


> Is there a twelve step program for Disney? Hello I'm Greg and I'm a mouseaholic.


Greg, we are here for ya buddy, lean on us(we all understand, we all have the same problem)


----------



## twokats

I guess everybody has a busy weekend and is not on the computer!  I have been sitting with my foot resting for most of the day.  

Sleepy, on my cruise in May 2016 on the Wonder thru the Panama Canal, I just booked The Grand Californian for May 15 - 19.  Looking forward to Disneyland 60th since I can't make it to WDW.


----------



## sleepydog25

twokats said:


> I guess everybody has a busy weekend and is not on the computer!  I have been sitting with my foot resting for most of the day.
> 
> Sleepy, on my cruise in May 2016 on the Wonder thru the Panama Canal, I just booked The Grand Californian for May 15 - 19.  Looking forward to Disneyland 60th since I can't make it to WDW.


Kathy, you'll love GC, though it strikes me you might have stayed there before.  It reminded us quite a bit of home at the Lodge (not surprisingly), which should give you that WDW feeling. . .a little.  We loved the easy access to the parks, to DTD, and, ahem, Starbucks.  Have a great time!  I've updated you on Page 1.


----------



## Lakegirl

So I made the decision and switched from VWL April 18-23rd  to the poly.  That Waitlist for those last two days (24th and 25th) were not coming through while most other resorts had availability popping up on and off.  I couldn't help thinking about the cm that told me it was probably due to the construction schedule.  I guess we will have to wait till our 2017 trip to stay at the lodge.  I am a planner and just didn't want to leave those days unsure, and didn't want to do split stay this time.  180 day mark is fast approaching !!!


----------



## Granny

Lakegirl said:


> So I made the decision and switched from VWL April 18-23rd  to the poly.



I think you made a good call.  I'm not much of a waitlist fan either (we are 0 for 3 in getting waitlist requests) so I would have done the same thing.  We've never stayed at the Polynesian Resort and it is our only DVC property at WDW we haven't stayed at.  I'm sure you'll enjoy it quite a bit!


----------



## pmaurer74

we closed on our WLV DVC, now just waiting a few more weeks for our points and membership number. Anyone know if there is any chance I could get in to the DVC Halloween party if I get my number in time?


----------



## twokats

sleepydog25 said:


> Kathy, you'll love GC, though it strikes me you might have stayed there before.  It reminded us quite a bit of home at the Lodge (not surprisingly), which should give you that WDW feeling. . .a little.  We loved the easy access to the parks, to DTD, and, ahem, Starbucks.  Have a great time!  I've updated you on Page 1.



You are right Sleepy, we stayed there in Sept '13 before our last Panama Canal cruise.  From our balcony we could watch the World of Color show each night.  Loved it because of the Lodge feel and it's general layout.  Looking forward to staying there again.  I was really sweating getting it at the 7 month window, but I managed to get it.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

@twokats you just brought back one of my first DVC memories.  I had been a member for only a few weeks after buying VWL resale - and the contract had come completely _loaded _with points.  The first thing I did was to book a room at GC in order to attend a DVC presentation on the brand new under construction VGC!  And, at the presentation there were quite a few DVC members who had just gotten off the Panama Canal trip.  This was in 2008 and I almost think that was the first Panama Canal cruise for DCL but I'm not a cruiser so I may be completely off.  It all sounded quite fun though!  

Oh - and I bought VGC on that trip - 130 points for the price of 100.  Those were the days.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

pmaurer74 said:


> we closed on our WLV DVC, now just waiting a few more weeks for our points and membership number. Anyone know if there is any chance I could get in to the DVC Halloween party if I get my number in time?



I know that the early party was sold out when I booked the newly added 7PM party for us but I don't know if that sold out too however the member website still just indicates the 5PM is sold out.


----------



## twokats

KAT4DISNEY said:


> @twokats you just brought back one of my first DVC memories.  I had been a member for only a few weeks after buying VWL resale - and the contract had come completely _loaded _with points.  The first thing I did was to book a room at GC in order to attend a DVC presentation on the brand new under construction VGC!  And, at the presentation there were quite a few DVC members who had just gotten off the Panama Canal trip.  This was in 2008 and I almost think that was the first Panama Canal cruise for DCL but I'm not a cruiser so I may be completely off.  It all sounded quite fun though!
> 
> Oh - and I bought VGC on that trip - 130 points for the price of 100.  Those were the days.



You may be right.  I know the Panama Canal trip in 2011 on the Wonder was the 2nd Disney ship that went thru, I think the 2008 trip was the Magic, but don't quote me.
It is a great cruise, so many sea days and Disney does so many activities.  The Panama Canal is a true wonder to travel.  I can't believe I am getting to do this cruise a second time.  I am hoping to do it again, if they keep the itinerary.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Oh sigh - did everyone see this? 

From Disney: 

*"Soarin' will close for refurbishment beginning January 4, 2016 and shall reopen in the summer of 2016. "*

Now yes, it will be very nice to have new film and a 3rd theatre but it's yet one more thing closed at the same time.  If they don't get Maelstrom (Frozen world) reopened Epcot is going to be hurting more than ever.   

And from Kenny the Pirate:
http://www.kennythepirate.com/2015/10/18/soarin-to-face-an-extensive-closure/


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Berta!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Morning Groupies! We're back from a magical week in WDW with the family. The weather was beautiful with no rain our entire stay.  Some might say downright hot - but I love the sun.  We weren't able to make the connection with Julie   Sunday, our arrival day, Epcot was a madhouse!  So much so that Julie and her son headed back to the Beach Club.  They decided to take a trip over to the Lodge but left before we were able to get back.  Next time....
All in all, we had a wonderful time.  We did experience multiple IT failures; MDE didn't work an entire day so FP kiosks were busy getting folks their information, Turtle Talk with Crush went down while we waited in line and we eventually left. Bussing on one particular day was so messed up we took a taxi. Magic Band info couldn't be retrieved, so CM's were hand writing information for charge purposes.

We had one of the big courtyard rooms overlooking the pool.  The rooms were clean and in good repair.  We did have consistent hot water throughout the stay so maybe WL finally has that problem addressed and taken care of.  Mickey topiary is noticeably still absent from the walkway to the Villas   The resort is as gorgeous as ever!  This was our sons first experience staying at the Lodge.  Ranger Jack was very gracious in telling him the history and various little known facts about the Lodge and WDW in general.  Scaffolding is still present but we weren't able to see what work was being done inside.  There is no blatant construction going on - yet.  

We did enjoy TOWL and Hallowishes.  The fireworks on party night are spectacular!  

It's good to be home.  Have a good week!
Di


----------



## DiznyDi

Wishing BERTA a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## Dizny Dad

I opened my eyes, and sure enough, I'm back in my office.  It was certainly a short trip last week to The World.  I'm sure DiznyDi can fill in so much more than me about it, but it was a week spent with my grown children in a place we all love.  DD and DSL were with us for the full trip.  DS joined us for the last four of the six days.  It has been ~10 years since our DS has been with us in The World.  We had not seen him since last Thanksgiving, so it was great to have him for a few days.  A great time was had by all.  We were hoping to meet up with Horselover, but schedules just didn't allow for it.

The Lodge was wonderful as usual, with not a lot of construction at this time.  Scaffolding was up on one side; the trees and underbrush was cleared on the lake side of the walkway to the boats, and a few other small details, but not really much to detract from the Loge we love.  The DVC pool was still open, but soon to close.  We will be back at The Lodge in December.  It will be interesting to see the differences as construction should be in full swing by then.

We had more than the usual share of technical difficulties during our six days in the World.  Our Epcot day started with a taxi ride to the park, as the system was not routing busses from the Lodge to Epcot that morning.  Wouldn't you think the CM at the bus stop could call and make a request?  Not so said the CM.  Soarin' had a small burp and delay just as we were to load; Turtle Talk was put on hold after we waited 30 minutes; the Trains were down for the week at MK; and they ran out of Lobster Rolls at Epcot .  There were a number of other small things that just seemed out of character for Disney that just seemed to keep happening.

Spent a little time with Ranger Jack.  Great guy.  He has blossomed into his Ranger role well and his joy of his job is really starting to show.  Thanks Ranger Jack!



ottawagreg said:


> . . . . . . Did you ring the cow bells?


  Ah, yeah . . . doesn't everyone? 



jimmytammy said:


> Greg, we are here for ya buddy, lean on us(we all understand, we all have the same problem)


  Problem?  What problem?  no problem here . . .


----------



## Granny

*DDad & Di*...thanks for reporting in.  You know we always feel better when our travelers let us know they arrived safely to their destination.  

Sounds like you had a pretty good trip.  And so great that your son could join you.  Hopefully he enjoyed WDW too...though time spent with you two is always a treat!  

Thanks for the construction (or lack thereof) update.  I think it's supposed to kick in next week if I recall correctly.  Great to have you back on our thread!


----------



## Shawn

Even though I have been a member of Disboards since 2005, I'm not currently very active.  So when I tried to give away 9 little VWL points to some other VWL owner on the rent trade boards, my post was rejected.  It seems I would have needed to have made 50 posts in the past 6 months, which I have not.

Anyway,  if you are a VWL owner and could use an extra 9 points that I have banked and need to get rid of before June 2016, then send me a message.


----------



## DiznyDi

Shawn said:


> Even though I have been a member of Disboards since 2005, I'm not currently very active.  So when I tried to give away 9 little VWL points to some other VWL owner on the rent trade boards, my post was rejected.  It seems I would have needed to have made 50 posts in the past 6 months, which I have not.
> 
> Anyway,  if you are a VWL owner and could use an extra 9 points that I have banked and need to get rid of before June 2016, then send me a message.



What a kind and generous offer!  Unfortunately I can't use them but maybe someone else here can.  
Pull up a chair and rest awhile.  We love it when new (or old) groupies find their way to our little corner of the Dis.  Welcome!

Thanks Granny for your 'Welcome Back'!


----------



## sleepydog25

DiznyDi said:


> What a kind and generous offer!  Unfortunately I can't use them but maybe someone else here can.
> Pull up a chair and rest awhile.  We love it when new (or old) groupies find their way to our little corner of the Dis.  Welcome!
> 
> Thanks Granny for your 'Welcome Back'!


Agree with Granny--thanks for the great offer!  We can't use them, either, but perhaps someone else on here will see it and be able to take advantage.  You stumbled upon a fun, warm, and inviting group here, so we hope you won't be a stranger.  Cheers!


----------



## ottawagreg

Shawn said:


> Anyway,  if you are a VWL owner and could use an extra 9 points that I have banked and need to get rid of before June 2016, then send me a message.



Hello kind sir,  we have a trip coming June 16, and dates/resorts are up in the air.  Perhaps I could take them off your hands. Couple them with mine and use them up. If I have left overs I could bank the extras. I would be willing to compensate you in some manner.  My wife could make batch of chocolate fudge and send it over (wink, wink and nod). Send me a PM and maybe we can work something out. Kind regards.


----------



## twokats

Berta, I hope you have a very happy birthday.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

_*Happy Birthday Berta!*_


----------



## jimmytammy

Shawn said:


> Even though I have been a member of Disboards since 2005, I'm not currently very active.  So when I tried to give away 9 little VWL points to some other VWL owner on the rent trade boards, my post was rejected.  It seems I would have needed to have made 50 posts in the past 6 months, which I have not.
> 
> Anyway,  if you are a VWL owner and could use an extra 9 points that I have banked and need to get rid of before June 2016, then send me a message.


Welcome to the groupies Shawn!!!!
What a great gesture and you have come to the right place to share this.  Hope you and ottawagreg get something worked out, and if not, this will help to 4wd it along.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dad and Di, so glad you folks made it home safely.  As Granny said,we always like to see all our groupies have great trips, and have safe travels along the way.

We are headed out today after work, staying in Kingsland, GA overnight then on to the World tomorrow. We dropped at CS stay for 1st 2 nights as Brad and Tearsa over in Clermont were insistent we stay with them.  Looking forward to seeing them, we alwyas have a great time and feel like we have known them our whole lives. Friends from home are there now and its been many yrs since we have been with them at WDW.  Both of our DDs schedules got busier, and timing just didnt work into the HS years and beyond.  Hoping to see AnnieT and Alan at Air Supply show Wed. night.  Wfc4life and Sechem32 will be arriving Sun. and a guaranteed hoot of time will be had then!  

I have to share, I go with mixed emotions each trip these days.  My folks are 84 and 75 and though they are in great shape, I still now the days are less.  We lost a painter of ours for30 yrs suddenly a few days ago.  No sign, massive heart attack, and he is gone.  He was like a father to me, I looked up to him.  So it makes it a little tougher rolling out of town, one a dose of reality sets in.  I know you folks understand, and I dont mean to be a downer, just know I can share without being blasted, but rather understood.


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> . . . . . . . I have to share, I go with mixed emotions each trip these days.  My folks are 84 and 75 and though they are in great shape, I still now the days are less.  We lost a painter of ours for30 yrs suddenly a few days ago.  No sign, massive heart attack, and he is gone.  He was like a father to me, I looked up to him.  So it makes it a little tougher rolling out of town, one a dose of reality sets in.  I know you folks understand, and I dont mean to be a downer, just know I can share without being blasted, but rather understood.



We all understand and care.  We have all had such experiences, as they are part of the glorious life with which we have been blessed.  I took my parents to The World when they were in their mid 80's.  Oh, the stories that could be told; from being distracted for just a moment and then having to make Dad get out of the Crew line at airport security, even though it was the "shortest line"; to answering when we will be returning to the hotel once inside the gate at Epcot.  I'm so glad we made the trip.  Dad has since past and Mom is in assisted living.  So Groupies, don't wait; get with those that you know and love!


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> and Di, so glad you folks made it home safely.  As Granny said,we always like to see all our groupies have great trips, and have safe travels along the way.Dad
> 
> 
> 
> jimmytammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dad and Di, so glad you folks made it home safely.  As Granny said,we always like to see all our groupies have great trips, and have safe travels along the way.
> 
> 
> I have to share, I go with mixed emotions each trip these days.  My folks are 84 and 75 and though they are in great shape, I still now the days are less.  We lost a painter of ours for30 yrs suddenly a few days ago.  No sign, massive heart attack, and he is gone.  He was like a father to me, I looked up to him.  So it makes it a little tougher rolling out of town, one a dose of reality sets in.  *I know you folks understand, and I don't mean to be a downer, just know I can share without being blasted, but rather understood.[/QUOTE*]
> 
> .
Click to expand...



Not a downer at all JT.  My grandmother use to say, raindrops make the flowers grow brightly.   Everyone has raindrops in their lives,  how else would we appreciate the magical things like Disney.  Boy do I understand sudden death, the old guy came down with what we thought was the flu in February and I lost him in October.  jeesh.

Ironically,  Disney was a great thing for me after he died.  As cheesey as it sounds, it really felt good to see other people happy even if I was not.  some times when your faith is low you need to literally see the rainbow to believe it's really there.


----------



## dwight16

so just got back from the wilderness!!!  i must say this place blew me away....i really hope they don't ruin it with the expansion i loved every aspect about the resort itself...the rooms and design and my god the lobby.....i can see where animal kingdom and aluani for their lobby ideas from....so this place goes to my number 3 DVC resort only behind BWV and BCV due to walking to 2 parks......that is it otherwise its my favorite......if i just ranked on resorts with out anything else it would be at my top.....


----------



## circhead

Shawn said:


> Even though I have been a member of Disboards since 2005, I'm not currently very active.  So when I tried to give away 9 little VWL points to some other VWL owner on the rent trade boards, my post was rejected.  It seems I would have needed to have made 50 posts in the past 6 months, which I have not.
> 
> Anyway,  if you are a VWL owner and could use an extra 9 points that I have banked and need to get rid of before June 2016, then send me a message.



What a nice gesture. 
I also am not very active,  but the last two years I found myself in a similar situation - the rent/trade board allowed my post to give away my banked and or borrowed points as long as it was clear in the title of the post that I was not seeking any remuneration.  I figured disney gets enough of my money - I didn't need to leave unused points on the table also.  Last year I was able to transfer the points into another member's account just had to do a three way call with member services.  Good luck - I hope your points find a home.


----------



## wildernessDad

ottawagreg said:


> WDad, that link is an hour long and I have not had the time to view it yet.  But I will, for sure.  I watched enough to know I need to find more of his stuff.  I also see that he is in Chicago soon, October 26 & 27.  I won't be able to go but I will look for him next time he comes around, now that I know he tours.  Have you had the privilege of seeing him live?  I have seen EC (clapton) twice and it was stupendous!  From the video and the theaters he is playing in Chi town, it appears that he plays smaller venues.  Which is nice.  I will go to iTunes and and snoop around.  Thanks for the info and sharing that video.  Once again I see that membership has it's perks, membership in the groupies that is.
> 
> My DD is going to the World next March with the high school band.  They get to play some movie pieces in the WDW studios and make some kind of recording or sound track.  Then perform live in DTD.  So naturally mom and dad are making the trek to be there to see the performance.  We rented three nights at OKW from another DVC member, and I am borrowing points for one night.  We need/want to stay at a MK resort.  I really wanted to try different resort, a monorail resort since it is just us adults.  But unfortunately it would suck too points from my account.  I will have just enough points left for the Christmas trip in 2016. So we will returning home (VWL) again for one night.  Which is a blessing.  I will be available for another sneak attack on the construction site.  I am feeling a bit like the compulsive behavior is returning.  December-March-June/July-December in just over twelve months.  Is there a twelve step program for Disney?  Hello I'm Greg and I'm a mouseaholic.



I've seen him a number of times, the first time in 1982.  I've had the opportunity of meeting him and talking with him a bit.  I've also met his percussionist, Gumbi Ortiz.  I'm not sure, but this may be his last tour using electric guitar.  It would be a shame if it were.


----------



## wildernessDad

dwight16 said:


> so just got back from the wilderness!!!  i must say this place blew me away....i really hope they don't ruin it with the expansion i loved every aspect about the resort itself...the rooms and design and my god the lobby.....i can see where animal kingdom and aluani for their lobby ideas from....so this place goes to my number 3 DVC resort only behind BWV and BCV due to walking to 2 parks......that is it otherwise its my favorite......if i just ranked on resorts with out anything else it would be at my top.....


Wilderness Lodge, Animal Kingdom Lodge and the Grand Californian were all designed by the great American architect Peter Dominick, who unfortunately passed away from a heart attack while skiing.


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> *WD*, I thought I was the only person in the world who knew who Al Di Meola was  Eddie Van Halen has admitted in interviews that Di Meola was a huge influence on him.  Another under the radar guitarist I like is Stanley Jordan.  Saw him once at a local college, the power went out so he lost his amp for a few minutes.  He got the whole crowd so silent you could hear a pin drop, then proceeded to play his electric guitar, no amp, and it was amazing, no effects needed.


Al's the man!  I've been listening to him since the late 70's.


----------



## Kathymford

wildernessDad said:


> Wilderness Lodge, Animal Kingdom Lodge and the Grand Californian were all designed by the great American architect Peter Dominick, who unfortunately passed away from a heart attack while skiing.



I guess it's not a surprise then that those are my 3 favorite and own at 2 of them!


----------



## sleepydog25

Reading the last several posts, I'm reminded again of why I appreciate this group so very much, even though I've met only a handful of you.  We share happy memories as well as poignant ones, sad news and glad news.  Nothing is left off the table and all is accepted and, as *JT* says, "understood."  Perhaps it's the magic of the Lodge (as *dwight* and *brett* have recently discovered) that embraces the soul and allows us to open up to others and, in turn, humbly accept what our Groupie friends and family care to share.  Beautiful and tender are the memories we burnish within as we remember those who mean and have meant so much to us. That I could have a handful of family one day recall the same about me is but a small legacy, yet one I hope to engender.  Thanks for sharing your thoughts, all of you, and know that for me (and I'm sure everyone else), you'll always have a place to come and relate those stories.


----------



## Granny

*Patrick*...beautifully said.  And we'll all just have to work harder to make our trips overlap so you can meet more of the Groupies!


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks folks for all the kind words of understanding, and willingness to share your own stories 

I have to share this...as we were driving down and listening to a recent Lou Mongello podcast, he and Tim Foster(editor of Celebrations Magazine) were doing a Top 10 show with lighting as the subject, such as lighting at Tomorrowland being so special at night.  Well they finally got around to mentioning resorts, so Lou mentioned the Poly as his favorite, with the Tiki torches and such.  Well Tim proceeded on to tell his as being WL and the reasons why.  He told how when you go out by the boat docks and look back, how beautiful it is, and how the lighting is just perfect in the way it falls into the windows.  I waited for him to mention the outline of the bear, but it was end of show, so time ran short.  I say we make him an honorary groupie 

BTW, we made it to Kingsland, GA...next stop, Epcot!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks folks for all the kind words of understanding, and willingness to share your own stories
> 
> I have to share this...as we were driving down and listening to a recent Lou Mongello podcast, he and Tim Foster(editor of Celebrations Magazine) were doing a Top 10 show with lighting as the subject, such as lighting at Tomorrowland being so special at night.  Well they finally got around to mentioning resorts, so Lou mentioned the Poly as his favorite, with the Tiki torches and such.  Well Tim proceeded on to tell his as being WL and the reasons why.  He told how when you go out by the boat docks and look back, how beautiful it is, and how the lighting is just perfect in the way it falls into the windows.  I waited for him to mention the outline of the bear, but it was end of show, so time ran short.  I say we make him an honorary groupie
> 
> BTW, we made it to Kingsland, GA...next stop, Epcot!!



Safe Travels the rest of the way Jimmy!  We hope to catch up with all of you next week!!  

It was five years ago that we were continuing with a trip that had been planned with my mother who passed away the week before we were to leave.  It was a good place to be at that time and I hope it's as comforting for you.  It's these reminders of how quickly things can change that really bring home how we need to enjoy every single day and let those we love know how much they mean to us whether it be parent, sibling, child, relative or friend.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks folks for all the kind words of understanding, and willingness to share your own stories
> 
> I have to share this...as we were driving down and listening to a recent Lou Mongello podcast, he and Tim Foster(editor of Celebrations Magazine) were doing a Top 10 show with lighting as the subject, such as lighting at Tomorrowland being so special at night.  Well they finally got around to mentioning resorts, so Lou mentioned the Poly as his favorite, with the Tiki torches and such.  Well Tim proceeded on to tell his as being WL and the reasons why.  He told how when you go out by the boat docks and look back, how beautiful it is, and how the lighting is just perfect in the way it falls into the windows.  I waited for him to mention the outline of the bear, but it was end of show, so time ran short.  I say we make him an honorary groupie
> 
> BTW, we made it to Kingsland, GA...next stop, Epcot!!


Know just where you are.  We prefer Brunswick as it puts us just a little over three hours away, and it might have a Starbucks there, too.  Have fun and travel safely!

Thanks for the kind words, Granny.  I do hope to meet you and others in the not too distant future.


----------



## dwight16

so does anyone know the music they play in the back ground when walking from the lodge to the villas.....i could pick out a few theme songs but wonder if you guys knew the list....


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> Dad and Di, so glad you folks made it home safely.  As Granny said,we always like to see all our groupies have great trips, and have safe travels along the way.
> 
> We are headed out today after work, staying in Kingsland, GA overnight then on to the World tomorrow. We dropped at CS stay for 1st 2 nights as Brad and Tearsa over in Clermont were insistent we stay with them.  Looking forward to seeing them, we alwyas have a great time and feel like we have known them our whole lives. Friends from home are there now and its been many yrs since we have been with them at WDW.  Both of our DDs schedules got busier, and timing just didnt work into the HS years and beyond.  Hoping to see AnnieT and Alan at Air Supply show Wed. night.  Wfc4life and Sechem32 will be arriving Sun. and a guaranteed hoot of time will be had then!
> 
> I have to share, I go with mixed emotions each trip these days.  My folks are 84 and 75 and though they are in great shape, I still now the days are less.  We lost a painter of ours for30 yrs suddenly a few days ago.  No sign, massive heart attack, and he is gone.  He was like a father to me, I looked up to him.  So it makes it a little tougher rolling out of town, one a dose of reality sets in.  I know you folks understand, and I dont mean to be a downer, just know I can share without being blasted, but rather understood.


So sorry for your loss JT.  Sending prayers and moose dust your way.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

dwight16 said:


> so does anyone know the music they play in the back ground when walking from the lodge to the villas.....i could pick out a few theme songs but wonder if you guys knew the list....



Several years ago I located a playlist on itunes but I can't locate it now if it's still there.  I downloaded most of them and have a Wilderness Lodge playlist on my ipod!

But the WL thread on the resort board had a link to this.  It seems to have everything that I downloaded from the other list plus a few more that I'll need to check out:

http://www.parktunes.com/attractions/198

_I just noticed that they refer to the lodge as Ft Wilderness Lodge - still, much of the music seems correct even if the name isn't!   _


----------



## twokats

Jimmy, sorry for your loss.  I know how close my boss is to all his subs.  I have worked for him for 17 years and he has had a lot of his subs for twice as long as I have worked for him.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Several years ago I located a playlist on itunes but I can't locate it now if it's still there.  I downloaded most of them and have a Wilderness Lodge playlist on my ipod!
> 
> But the WL thread on the resort board had a link to this.  It seems to have everything that I downloaded from the other list plus a few more that I'll need to check out:
> 
> http://www.parktunes.com/attractions/198
> 
> _I just noticed that they refer to the lodge as Ft Wilderness Lodge - still, much of the music seems correct even if the name isn't!   _


I, too, made my own playlist years ago that includes most of the songs on this playlist, and like this one, is heavy on Aaron Copland.  A few others I've enjoyed which I don't see listed:  main themes from THE COWBOYS, MAVERICK (the movie with Mel Gibson), and QUIGLEY DOWN UNDER.  It's a tradition that we play the last one as we turn onto Timberline Drive and start toward the Lodge.


----------



## eliza61

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Several years ago I located a playlist on itunes but I can't locate it now if it's still there.  I downloaded most of them and have a Wilderness Lodge playlist on my ipod!
> 
> But the WL thread on the resort board had a link to this.  It seems to have everything that I downloaded from the other list plus a few more that I'll need to check out:
> 
> http://www.parktunes.com/attractions/198
> 
> _I just noticed that they refer to the lodge as Ft Wilderness Lodge - still, much of the music seems correct even if the name isn't!   _



lol, I got the original play list off of allears.net many years ago, unfortunately right after they had it on line, they had to take it down due to copyright infringements.  I must have burned about 50 copies of that disk, lol  I'm so scared that since I'm technologically challenged I'll somehow lose it from my i-tunes play list.

I still have it on itunes and if someone can guide me through how to download it and copy it, I'm more than happy to pass it on.  It's about 1 hour long and awesome.


----------



## eliza61

THURSDAY MORNING TRIVIA​
_*
10.22.1942
Actress/singer and original Mouseketeer Annette Funicello is born in Utica, New *_
_*York. She and her family moved to Southern California in 1946. Walt Disney first saw 12-year-old Funicello *_
_*dancing the lead in Swan Lake at the Starlight Bowl in Burbank, California, and later invited her to audition for his *_
_*new children's show, Mickey Mouse Club*_

_*









10/22/1979

8 YEAR old Kurt Miller from Maryland becomes the 100th million guest to pass thorough the MK turnstiles.
*_
*10/22/1982*
_*
The formal grand opening for the Epcot Center begins.  *_
*Cast members 
dressed in tuxedos offer champagne as seven big bands provide entertainment for*
_*the elegant occassion. High above the park, the Goodyear Blimp flashes the display: 
"Saluting Walt Disney World, Epcot Center."



*_


----------



## jimmytammy

Many years back, I made a few CD copies for some groupies that wished to have the music.  It is compiled from a list that GR at the lobby of the Lodge gave us back in the day when they used to give those out for the asking.  I would be more than happy to make a copy for anyone who would like one
Love that music and invokes so many memories from trips past.

Eliza, thanks for sharing the blasts from the past!  Seeing Annette reminds me of an interview I saw of her a few yrs back.  She told of how Walt always wanted to keep her innocent, and he told her he never wanted to see her in a 2 pc. bikini on tv or movies, that she should stay innocent in other words.  She respected him so much that all the years later she refused to wear a 2 pc in all those movies she did out of love for "Uncle Walt"

Trip so far has been great!  We made it to Kingsland GA around midnight, slept well, then arrived at Epcot yesterday around 1:30.  Met up with our friends from back home after partaking in 5 food booths.  Saw Air Supply twice.  Tammy has always loved their music, and probably one of the only groups from her teen yrs that she still really loves.  Never had the chance to see them until last night...what made it all the sweeter, got her her pic made(after much coaxing from me)with the main singer as he crooned to her the song "Here I Am"

We got to Brad and Tearsas house around 8:30 last night.  Headed today to Kona 4 lunch, maybe MK for awhile.  We had a change in plans, instead of Fri. night at Universal Horror Nights, going tonight instead.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> I, too, made my own playlist years ago that includes most of the songs on this playlist, and like this one, is heavy on Aaron Copland.  A few others I've enjoyed which I don't see listed:  main themes from THE COWBOYS, MAVERICK (the movie with Mel Gibson), and QUIGLEY DOWN UNDER.  It's a tradition that we play the last one as we turn onto Timberline Drive and start toward the Lodge.



I'll have to see if I can locate those other songs - great suggestions!  I know exactly what the Cowboys is and I imagine I'd recognize the other 2 once I heard them.



eliza61 said:


> lol, I got the original play list off of allears.net many years ago, unfortunately right after they had it on line, they had to take it down due to copyright infringements.  I must have burned about 50 copies of that disk, lol  I'm so scared that since I'm technologically challenged I'll somehow lose it from my i-tunes play list.
> 
> I still have it on itunes and if someone can guide me through how to download it and copy it, I'm more than happy to pass it on.  It's about 1 hour long and awesome.



Hopefully someone can help Eliza!  I have made copies from itunes but that was soooooo many years ago.  



jimmytammy said:


> Many years back, I made a few CD copies for some groupies that wished to have the music.  It is compiled from a list that GR at the lobby of the Lodge gave us back in the day when they used to give those out for the asking.  I would be more than happy to make a copy for anyone who would like one
> Love that music and invokes so many memories from trips past.
> 
> Eliza, thanks for sharing the blasts from the past!  Seeing Annette reminds me of an interview I saw of her a few yrs back.  She told of how Walt always wanted to keep her innocent, and he told her he never wanted to see her in a 2 pc. bikini on tv or movies, that she should stay innocent in other words.  She respected him so much that all the years later she refused to wear a 2 pc in all those movies she did out of love for "Uncle Walt"
> 
> Trip so far has been great!  We made it to Kingsland GA around midnight, slept well, then arrived at Epcot yesterday around 1:30.  Met up with our friends from back home after partaking in 5 food booths.  Saw Air Supply twice.  Tammy has always loved their music, and probably one of the only groups from her teen yrs that she still really loves.  Never had the chance to see them until last night...what made it all the sweeter, got her her pic made(after much coaxing from me)with the main singer as he crooned to her the song "Here I Am"
> 
> We got to Brad and Tearsas house around 8:30 last night.  Headed today to Kona 4 lunch, maybe MK for awhile.  We had a change in plans, instead of Fri. night at Universal Horror Nights, going tonight instead.



Awww - how great for Tammy!  Air Supply was/is one of my favorites and we saw them at F&W a couple years ago.  They were great about spending time down in the audience and I could tell it really made the day for quite a few fans.  They didn't quite make it by us though or DH could have practiced some photography.  

You have to let me know what you think about Universal HHH please!  We're still undecided if we'll go or if we'll only do the park for the day.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Well,  29 more sleeps until our Thanksgiving trip at the Lodge.  I've only seen the christmas decorations in photos, but I can't put into words how excited we are to see the Lodge all decorated with our own eyes; it's all our 6 year old DD has been talking about.  Construction and all, I know we'll be wowed!!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Many years back, I made a few CD copies for some groupies that wished to have the music.



One of those would be me!  Jimmy was so great, and we hadn't even met yet except for a few posts on this thread at the beginning.  I remember thinking, "what a great guy", and I have to say that knowing Jimmy I was right on target with that thought.  



> Eliza, thanks for sharing the blasts from the past!  Seeing Annette reminds me of an interview I saw of her a few yrs back.  She told of how Walt always wanted to keep her innocent, and he told her he never wanted to see her in a 2 pc. bikini on tv or movies, that she should stay innocent in other words.  She respected him so much that all the years later she refused to wear a 2 pc in all those movies she did out of love for "Uncle Walt"



Eliza...I agree with Jimmy, thanks for the memory joggers!  And Jimmy, I think Walt had a similar relationship with Hayley Mills.  And he talked her out of "unwholesome" parts in other movies.  At least I think that happened.  



> Trip so far has been great!  We made it to Kingsland GA around midnight, slept well, then arrived at Epcot yesterday around 1:30.  Met up with our friends from back home after partaking in 5 food booths.  Saw Air Supply twice.  Tammy has always loved their music, and probably one of the only groups from her teen yrs that she still really loves.  Never had the chance to see them until last night...what made it all the sweeter, got her her pic made(after much coaxing from me)with the main singer as he crooned to her the song "Here I Am"



That is very cool!  Somehow I have a feeling you're pretty good at that "coaxing" thing.  

Enjoy the rest of your trip!


----------



## Granny

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Well,  29 more sleeps until our Thanksgiving trip at the Lodge.  I've only seen the christmas decorations in photos, but I can't put into words how excited we are to see the Lodge all decorated with our own eyes; it's all our 6 year old DD has been talking about.  Construction and all, I know we'll be wowed!!



The construction shouldn't interfere with the main lobby which is certainly the centerpiece of the Christmas decorations.  During that time, they switch from the traditional Lodge soundtrack discussed above to holiday music and it works perfectly.  You'll have a great time I'm sure!


----------



## DiznyDi

jimmytammy said:


> Many years back, I made a few CD copies for some groupies that wished to have the music.  It is compiled from a list that GR at the lobby of the Lodge gave us back in the day when they used to give those out for the asking.  I would be more than happy to make a copy for anyone who would like one
> Love that music and invokes so many memories from trips past.



We also were the beneficiaries of Jimmy's kindness.  I listen to this CD regularly.  Enjoy your trip!  So sorry we missed you this time. Tammy's magical moment - very cool!

I always purchase cases of water and have them delivered directly to the Lodge a day or two in advance of our arrival.  In the past I have gotten this from Staples.  On our most recent trip, Staples now requires a minimum $25.00 order.  Water is considered an add-on item.  It was OK because there were 5 of us so I ordered 3 cases - and we drank every drop and still had to purchase a few gallons from the Mercantile.  So, do any of you Groupies purchase cases of water and have it delivered and where do you get yours from?  I need to find a new source before we head back again at Christmastime.

Have a good week-end!
Di


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

sleepydog25 said:


> Know just where you are.  We prefer Brunswick as it puts us just a little over three hours away, and it might have a Starbucks there, too.  Have fun and travel safely!



Sleepy, not to be off-topic, but this post and your preference to stay in Brunswick made me chuckle!  After having been required to spend over 3 years of my life (for varying lengths of time) in Brunswick for work purposes, including a 10 month stint, I've vowed never to voluntarily stay there again.  When I hear someone say they prefer to stay there, it just makes me laugh.

All kidding aside, it is a great place to stop off and spend the night before heading out to meet the mouse the next morning.  Being from up north, many families from our area use your same strategy.  I suppose that if I was driving down I could be convinced to stay there too; just one night though!


----------



## ottawagreg

Good morning the groupies.  I have just been to the DVC member site.  I was blessed this morning to have the privilege to do our on-line check in for our Christmas vacation.  Which means we are sixty days away from going home again.  I was stunned when I got to the amenities request portion of the check in.  I was offered near elevator, upper/lower floors, etc.  However the "woods view" request has been replaced with "construction site" view.  So there is no going back now.  This is really going to happen.

I have a points question.  Say I have a June use year, and there a few points left over from the previous year (2015).  If I book the vacation on or before April 30th, and then travel on June 20th can I use those points on that trip, or do I have to stay on the property by May 30th.  I suspect I know the answer but would like somebody to verify.

SW - the force woke up movie.  We are trying to buy amc movies tix at DTD in advance.  Having no luck with that.  DW says they don't show that film being there.  How can that be??  Any help on that would be great.  If we don't go to the show I may end up using my top shelf platinum access pass at trout pass pool bar!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

ottawagreg said:


> I have a points question.  Say I have a June use year, and there a few points left over from the previous year (2015).  If I book the vacation on or before April 30th, and then travel on June 20th can I use those points on that trip, or do I have to stay on the property by May 30th.  I suspect I know the answer but would like somebody to verify.



If you're thinking what I think you're thinking then your thoughts are spot on Greg......it's not when you book your trip, but when you will actually be staying at the resort.  So any unbanked 2015 June UY points would have to be used up by May 30th, 2016 so you wouldn't be able to use them for your June 20th trip.  Just a thought but, if they haven't been banked or borrowed already, then you still have time to bank them now so that you could use them for June 2016 trip.


----------



## twokats

I also got the CD from Jimmy, love it.

Well, all week we have been gearing up for the big rain event.  It is big enough (especially with our major drought, amazing how quick you can get back in that situation) that it has affected Friday Night Lights in TX.  A lot of our towns in the area were trying to get their high school football games in before the rain hit, but not many had a lot of luck.  We started getting our rain around 10 ish last night.  My husband emptied the rain gauge this morning at 10 am and it had 4 inches.  I got back from my bone doctor appointment at 1pm and he emptied the gauge again with another 4 inches.  We are having a break in the rain right now, but it is supposed to stick around all weekend.  I have received quite a few flash flood warnings on my phone needless to say.  

My doctor said I am to wear the boot for three more weeks.  Then he figures the stress fracture will be totally healed and any other issue that he could not see.  I hope so, our next cruise is just over a month away.  I certainly don't want to have the boot on then.


----------



## sleepydog25

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Sleepy, not to be off-topic, but this post and your preference to stay in Brunswick made me chuckle!  After having been required to spend over 3 years of my life (for varying lengths of time) in Brunswick for work purposes, including a 10 month stint, I've vowed never to voluntarily stay there again.  When I hear someone say they prefer to stay there, it just makes me laugh.
> 
> All kidding aside, it is a great place to stop off and spend the night before heading out to meet the mouse the next morning.  Being from up north, many families from our area use your same strategy.  I suppose that if I was driving down I could be convinced to stay there too; just one night though!


I had to chuckle, as well.  As much as we enjoy it for our stop down, I doubt we'd like staying there for any long-term reason (no offense to those who my hail from or have family near Brunswick ).  But, as you suggest, it is a fine place to stop enroute given its prime location based on our driving habits.  We've stopped at a couple of other nearby towns, but a couple are quite close enough to Disney, and the other is too far away for a day's drive when we normally leave early from work.

Yeah, *Greg*, keep that Trout Pass pass handy--you might need it.  Interesting note on the amenities request, too.  Finally, as *Friendly* says, if you bank those points, then you can use them for the June '16 trip.

Off to the high school homecoming football game. . .


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DiznyDi said:


> So, do any of you Groupies purchase cases of water and have it delivered and where do you get yours from?  I need to find a new source before we head back again at Christmastime.
> 
> Have a good week-end!
> Di



Sometimes I think we are complete weirdos with no sense of taste.  We just drink the water from the tap!  Years ago it was kind of tough but I still would and now I think they've changed their treatment and it's quite tolerable.  We will buy bottles of water if we haven't brought any along to refill etc. but just do that on an individual level.  All this means is I have no suggestions for you Di - sorry! 



ottawagreg said:


> Good morning the groupies.  I have just been to the DVC member site.  I was blessed this morning to have the privilege to do our on-line check in for our Christmas vacation.  Which means we are sixty days away from going home again.  I was stunned when I got to the amenities request portion of the check in.  I was offered near elevator, upper/lower floors, etc.  However the "woods view" request has been replaced with "construction site" view.  So there is no going back now.  This is really going to happen.
> 
> I have a points question.  Say I have a June use year, and there a few points left over from the previous year (2015).  If I book the vacation on or before April 30th, and then travel on June 20th can I use those points on that trip, or do I have to stay on the property by May 30th.  I suspect I know the answer but would like somebody to verify.
> 
> SW - the force woke up movie.  We are trying to buy amc movies tix at DTD in advance.  Having no luck with that.  DW says they don't show that film being there.  How can that be??  Any help on that would be great.  If we don't go to the show I may end up using my top shelf platinum access pass at trout pass pool bar!



Whoa - construction view!  I'd love to know how many they get checking that!?! 

About your points - when you book doesn't matter, it's just that the dates of your stay determine what points can be used.  So your 2015 points could be banked anytime between now and Jan 31st into your 2016 UY and then would be available to use for a stay anytime from June 1, 2016 to May 30, 2017. 

SW - what day were you trying to get?  They are having a special viewing followed by an evening event at DHS so from what I heard the tickets for the 17th sold out super fast.  Here's the information and they did the tickets sales immediately following the showing of the trailer during half time of MNF. 

_"Join the celebration at the Walt Disney World® Resort as Disney Parks celebrates the release of STAR WARS: THE FORCE AWAKENS. STAR WARS: THE FORCE AWAKENS Opening Night Event is one of the best ways to feel the Force on December 17, 2015. Participants will be among the first to see the new film at the AMC Disney Springs™ 24 theatres and then celebrate together at a private after-hours party at Disney’s Hollywood Studios®. Enjoy new Star Wars experiences including Star Wars Launch Bay, take flight on Star Tours: The Adventures Continue attraction featuring a new scene inspired by the film, and end the night with a preview of the new fireworks spectacular set to the iconic score of the Star Wars films."_


----------



## ottawagreg

DiznyDi said:


> So, do any of you Groupies purchase cases of water and have it delivered and where do you get yours from?  I need to find a new source before we head back again at Christmastime.
> Di



We go to the publix for our groceries. But I have also purchased water at the Hess station. When you leave the TTC, Poly, GF resort area going south onto one world drive there is a Hess on the right hand right before the roadway merges close to north bound lanes. They had cases stacked in there. Not overly priced too bad.  Another Hess south down by fire station near the Epcot resorts. They may have cases of water too. That's all I can think of without leaving the world.


----------



## pmaurer74

ok, so I should have enough points to book 2 2 bedroom villas for 6 days for Dec. 2017 by banking and borrowing (Dec. use year)... I know this is forever away but it affects my 2016 points so I am thinking of it now. If I book at 8am the morning of my 11 month window... I should not have a problem getting 2 units right? My only concern is that it is a the week before Christmas so I know it is very popular. Hoping that constructions will not affect us by then. I know it is two years out but I already feel stress about planning a trip for so many people!

also for December 2017 I would be using banked 2016 points, 2017 points and borrowing a few 2018 points. I have December use year so I find this a little confusing. I cannot use any of my points coming Dec 2015 for this trip right?


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey all from the World!!  We got checked in at BWV yesterday, got a 1 bed facing the little canal with a view of the parking lot that is just too the left of the front entrance at BW.  Granny, you told us about this area many yrs back and we have always got it since then, and love it.  Hop, skip and jump right out the door too HS

We went over to Epcot, had lunch at Rose n Crown and did a couple things, went back to BWV when room was ready and got settled in.  I told T it always amazes me how we get settled in so quickly in any DVC room, and dont sweat the small stuff.  The lock on door to bath is broke, T says call Maint. and I would do so if i thought it would do some good, but its obvious it has been worked on before, so we agree, if door is shut, dont come in, or knock 1st

Capt. D and I went back to Epcot to see Fuel.  They did an acoustic set so I guess it was the unleaded version.  Not my kind of music but they sounded good, so all was OK. Went over to Maya Grill last night, had dinner with friends from back home that are headed back home today.  We spent many a trip with them over the past yrs but alas, their daughter is getting her Masters, our daughter is married, so schedules just dont align much these days.  So it was great to spend some quality time with them.

Today, headed to San Angel Inn with The Smiths and AnnieT and her DH Alan.  8 of us total, then migrating back to HS.  

Recently got onto Amazon photos so with T's help, hope to get some pics up soon


----------



## sleepydog25

pmaurer74 said:


> ok, so I should have enough points to book 2 2 bedroom villas for 6 days for Dec. 2017 by banking and borrowing (Dec. use year)... I know this is forever away but it affects my 2016 points so I am thinking of it now. If I book at 8am the morning of my 11 month window... I should not have a problem getting 2 units right? My only concern is that it is a the week before Christmas so I know it is very popular. Hoping that constructions will not affect us by then. I know it is two years out but I already feel stress about planning a trip for so many people!
> 
> also for December 2017 I would be using banked 2016 points, 2017 points and borrowing a few 2018 points. I have December use year so I find this a little confusing. I cannot use any of my points coming Dec 2015 for this trip right?


If you book right at the 11-month point, first thing in the morning, I'm thinking you'll be okay as 1BRs and studios generally go first.  However, to be fair, I've never attempted to book two 2BRs at the same time at any time of year.  Others might have a different view.  As for the banking/borrowing issue, I believe your thoughts are correct.  Again, someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but if your trip is in Dec 2017, then the upcoming 2015 points, while bankable, would expire before you could use them.  To wit:  if you bank your 2015 points, then they go into the 2016 UY, but those banked points would have to be used before Jan 2017 which would be your 11-month out point for your Christmas trip that year.  Have fun planning!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

pmaurer74 said:


> ok, so I should have enough points to book 2 2 bedroom villas for 6 days for Dec. 2017 by banking and borrowing (Dec. use year)... I know this is forever away but it affects my 2016 points so I am thinking of it now. If I book at 8am the morning of my 11 month window... I should not have a problem getting 2 units right? My only concern is that it is a the week before Christmas so I know it is very popular. Hoping that constructions will not affect us by then. I know it is two years out but I already feel stress about planning a trip for so many people!
> 
> also for December 2017 I would be using banked 2016 points, 2017 points and borrowing a few 2018 points. I have December use year so I find this a little confusing. I cannot use any of my points coming Dec 2015 for this trip right?



For a Dec 2017 trip you can use 2016 points that you have banked into your 2017 UY, current 2017 points and 2018 points that you borrow.  Your 2015 points can be used for a stay from Dec 2015 to Nov 30, 2016 or you can bank them into your 2016 UY to use for a stay from Dec 1, 2016 to Nov 30, 2017.

I think you'll be fine getting 2 2BR's right at 8am at the 11 month mark.  Dec is very popular and I don't know what week you're looking at but the first week is the most difficult to book IMO.  Still, I don't believe there will be an issue as long as you don't wait a week or two past the 11 month mark.



DiznyDi said:


> So, do any of you Groupies purchase cases of water and have it delivered and where do you get yours from?  I need to find a new source before we head back again at Christmastime.
> 
> Have a good week-end!
> Di



Actually, I may have some input to help - I've read that the hotel stores are now carrying cases of water.  I'm not certain of the price but that vs going elsewhere or paying for shipping might make it an ok route to go.  I'm going to try and see if they have the cases and what it costs as we will have at least one person on our trip who prefers bottled water.


----------



## twinklebug

Good morning Groupies! Love that the weekend _finally _made its way here. Happy for those in/on their way to Disney - weather seems perfect for it. Don't forget to mail home some postcards to those poor deprived souls in need of a small kick of Disney envy (ie: post pics for us!  )

I have a touch of help on the water situation - for those who have the ability, head off to nestlewaters (http://www.readyrefresh.com) and choose "Home Delivery", add in the resort zip and start building your order. If you are a new customer you can get 50% off of your first delivery, free delivery. This offer is good through to the end of 2015 & is how we suited up our room with all sizes and shapes of bottles for under $12 total. You can select one time only delivery, you can choose date/time for delivery at checkout. If you already have an account, it won't apply, but most of us have someone else we can sign up. That reminds me, I need to order water for December.

I've had the family drink tap water from Disney since the start - it tastes just fine to me, but then our home water up here is very iron heavy so perhaps the sulfur folk complain about tastes similar. However, my kids now days think nothing of charging up a $4 drink when at Disney (several times a day), so I bit the bullet and ordered waters. It was SO nice to have, Nestle delivered it right to VWL bell services, seems they're used to this. I'm sure I'll do it again, unless the price is astronomical next time.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey yall!
We had a blast yesterday!  We met the Chapmans and Smiths and went to San Angel Inn for lunch, then went to HS and did muppets and watched a Streetmosphere show.  Back to Epcot, saw Tiffany(she was very good)then went to JellyRolls.  That place is a hoot.  We sang, clapped and hollered til our throats hurt.  If you have never been, go, but go early, it gets packed by 9.  Around 11 the young folks start coming in so its a good time to head out
Wfc4life and Sechem32 are heading in today, meeting up at Epcot, then trying Trattoria Al Forno for the 1st time.


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Monday Morning Groupies!
About the water, Kathy you are correct.  Some of the hotels are offering cases of water.  You have to check the supply order forms found on the member website.  When my daughter and I stayed at BLT in July, I was able to order water and the basic supplies I wanted and they delivered them to our room - for a $10.00 fee.  Water was $6.99 per case which I felt was very reasonable.  Unfortunately, last time I checked, VWL does not sell the cases.  

Thanks Twinkle for your suggestion as well.  It seems that cases of water can be ordered through Amazon, too.

Boy JT, you sure pack a lot of activity into a day!  It must be your youth!  DDad and I just do not have that amount of energy anymore.  Thanks for the update.  Let us know how you like Trattoria.  Extend our 'hello's' to Will and Liz.


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> Hey yall!. . . . . . . . . . . then went to JellyRolls.  That place is a hoot. . . . . . . .   If you have never been, go, but go early, it gets packed by 9.  Around 11 the young folks start coming in . . . . . . . .



Yeah, I remember those days, when 9PM was the beginning of a great evening to come; now I am usually in my pajamas by 9 trying to stay wake to watch whatever DiznyDi has on the TV. 

Being in The World usually means I get to go to bed early and sleep in late; oh, what the years will do to you!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey all!
We lost one of our 2 indoor(siblings) cats last night.  Sadly, Kristian, our DD found her.  She was our Disney cat, Sneezy, appropriately named as she had nasal issues from day one.  Both grew up with our kids and we are going to miss her dearly. They were strays, and us being the softies we are, we took the runt and the one with nasal issuesand fell in love with them immediately. We lost count in how old they both are but think she was pushing 15.  A little hole in our hearts this AM, I know I can share here and have understanding

*Dad*, we too go to bed a lot sooner than normal these days than our previous younger years, though we have a tendency to stay up later at WDW, but alas, we get up later here too.  But we find ourselves up earlier at home(that pesky work thing, Adam and Eve I feel will get an earful when we all get up there). 

*Di*, Trattoria was really good and IMO best Italian I have had on property.  Pizza at Via Napoli and Pasta dishes at Trattoria, all is good in the World

I know I have promised pics but the new Amazon thingy has us baffled a bit.  Wfc4life being the IT guy he is is helping us sort it out but has to come from Ts phone(She has a IPhone, me an Android, apparently mine wont cooperate). For those that are friends on FB with me or Tammy, AnnieT shared a pic of Tinker Bell and The Lost Boys from Sat.


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> Hey all!
> We lost one of our 2 indoor(siblings) cats last night.  Sadly, Kristian, our DD found her.  She was our Disney cat, Sneezy, appropriately named as she had nasal issues from day one.  Both grew up with our kids and we are going to miss her dearly. They were strays, and us being the softies we are, we took the runt and the one with nasal issuesand fell in love with them immediately. We lost count in how old they both are but think she was pushing 15.  A little hole in our hearts this AM, I know I can share here and have understanding
> 
> *Dad*, we too go to bed a lot sooner than normal these days than our previous younger years, though we have a tendency to stay up later at WDW, but alas, we get up later here too.  But we find ourselves up earlier at home(that pesky work thing, Adam and Eve I feel will get an earful when we all get up there).
> 
> *Di*, Trattoria was really good and IMO best Italian I have had on property.  Pizza at Via Napoli and Pasta dishes at Trattoria, all is good in the World



Hey JT,
aaah sorry to hear about the kitty.  I know how you feel,  I'm such a pet mom to HObbes the dog and he is about 14/15 so he's a senior.  

I definitely agree with you about the restaurants in Italy.  we make Pizza at VN a tradition.  lol, love the Italian soda.


----------



## horselover

ottawagreg said:


> Good morning the groupies.  I have just been to the DVC member site.  I was blessed this morning to have the privilege to do our on-line check in for our Christmas vacation.  Which means we are sixty days away from going home again.  I was stunned when I got to the amenities request portion of the check in.  I was offered near elevator, upper/lower floors, etc.  However the "woods view" request has been replaced with "construction site" view.  So there is no going back now.  This is really going to happen.
> 
> I have a points question.  Say I have a June use year, and there a few points left over from the previous year (2015).  If I book the vacation on or before April 30th, and then travel on June 20th can I use those points on that trip, or do I have to stay on the property by May 30th.  I suspect I know the answer but would like somebody to verify.
> 
> SW - the force woke up movie.  We are trying to buy amc movies tix at DTD in advance.  Having no luck with that.  DW says they don't show that film being there.  How can that be??  Any help on that would be great.  If we don't go to the show I may end up using my top shelf platinum access pass at trout pass pool bar!



Greg - you may be too late but try this link  https://www.amctheatres.com/movies/star-wars-the-force-awakens-opening-night-event-at-walt-disney-world-resort 

I waited too long & no tickets are available on the days we would be able to go.  Sigh.  I guess last year was the end of our Sat. breakfast at Olivias followed by a movie at DTD.        At least we got to see all 3 Hobbit movies there.

JT - sorry about your cat.    

Hi groupies!         Hope everyone is doing well.  I tried to catch up but I've missed too many pages.  Had a fun trip to F&W with DS15.  Sadly we missed seeing Di & Dad.  It was hot!  Also, on that particular day I lost my hat so I couldn't take too much time in the sun.  I did eventually find the hat.   

Made a trip over to the Lodge & was so happy to see everything pretty much the same except for the scaffolding on the Lodge side.  Made me so happy to see the pool & beach one last time before it's gone.   Bittersweet.


----------



## sleepydog25

Sorry to hear about Sneezy, *JT*.  Hard to lose any animal who has become part of the family.  Condolences. 

As for the water at the World, count me in on the "hate it" side.  We have to bring our own.  In fact, we bring enough to bathe in.  Okay, so that's not true, but we do bring bottled water.  We found the Florida water to even affect the coffee we brew in the room.  

Our vote for Italian--not that anyone asked--is Il Mulino.  Lovely restaurant, easy access, and they will serve small plates of their main dishes. 

Finally, say hello to VWL for us, *horsey*!  We'll stop by quickly in early January, but aren't scheduled to sleep there until mid to late February.  I'm already verklempt about the changes that we'll undoubtedly see.T


----------



## Granny

Jimmy...sorry  to hear about Sneezy.   Any creature that's part of a family for that long has strong attachments to the heart...my condolences to you, Tammy and your family.


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies,

I've been mia for several weeks because I had an an accident. I fell down the entryway stairs inside my house 2 weeks ago. I fractured my left fibula and sprained my left foot. I needed surgery to repair the damage in my right leg, so I am now sporting some new hardware (plates and screws) in my ankle. 

In between I have passed out several times and had a few ambulance rides to the ER. They admitted me on Friday for observation and to rule out any blood clots or heart issues. Thankfully they did not find anything.  I go for my first post op appointment today to remove the stitches and get a new cast. The dr initially said I could be out of work for 6-12 weeks. I should know more today. 

JT nice moment for Tammy, and I am sorry about your cat.


----------



## DiznyDi

Wow Corinne!  Our prayers for your peace of mind and quick healing!  The anxiety you must feel.  I hope the Dr has some good news for you today.  Maybe if you can put some plans on paper for your next trip, it will help to pass the time and put a smile on your face!  So very sorry this has happened to you!  Keep us updated as to your progress.  We care.


----------



## jimmytammy

*Corinne*, Prayers for you for a quick recovery, for pain to stay away and for dizzy spells to subside

*Thank you all* for your prayers and compassion shown to our family with the loss of Sneezy.  Our DD Kristian has put into words on FB far better than I on how she affected our lives.  She had a really soft spot for her as she bottle fed her out of necessity early on, so her bond is even stronger, motherlike if you will, than ours.  We are missing her terribly, but that void will be filled with good memories we know.

Yesterday was a blast, 50s PTC was good as always, got FPs for Star Tours, Toy Story and ToT and did all 3, along with Muppets, Indy Jones and Lights, Motor, Action, shopping, snacking, and just generally having fun!  Saw Dee Vee Cee(the character actress who represented DVC for a brief time)she is a hoot to watch as a Streetmosphere performer and gets tickled when the improv kicks in.

Headed to AK in awhile, with FPs for Safari ride, Everest and Meet Disney Pals.  I ahve gotten in the mood lately to get some pics with characters(without having to pay for a character meal)may hit F&W later for some food tasting or get an ADR(either way, I am not missing a meal)its a good problem to have!!


----------



## twinklebug

JT, so sorry to hear of your little Miss Sneezy's passing. Furbabies find a way of burrowing into our hearts and lives. May she pounce and play forever in your hearts, and may her spirit not trip you up as you head to the bathroom in the dark.


----------



## twokats

JT, I know how those little furballs can wind their way into the heart.  I still mourn my Oreo, my black cat I had for over 17 years, but my precious Maltese babies make it easier.

Corinne, so sorry to hear about your trials.  I totally know about plates and screws and broken bones.  Hang in there and know that you have my heartfelt prayers for recovery.


----------



## horselover

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> I've been mia for several weeks because I had an an accident. I fell down the entryway stairs inside my house 2 weeks ago. I fractured my left fibula and sprained my left foot. I needed surgery to repair the damage in my right leg, so I am now sporting some new hardware (plates and screws) in my ankle.
> 
> In between I have passed out several times and had a few ambulance rides to the ER. They admitted me on Friday for observation and to rule out any blood clots or heart issues. Thankfully they did not find anything.  I go for my first post op appointment today to remove the stitches and get a new cast. The dr initially said I could be out of work for 6-12 weeks. I should know more today.



Oh Corrine I'm so sorry to hear that.       I think this post was from yesterday.  Any update?  Wishing you a very speedy recovery.


----------



## Granny

Hey folks...I'm sure these kinds of things get posted all over the DIS Boards, but in the spirit of combining Halloween and Disney...think this programming is impressive?   







Pretty amazing technology reserved usually only for Christmas.


----------



## DiznyDi

Granny, Pretty cool light show!
Is it just me, or is there no sound?

JT, so very sorry about your Sneezy!  Read about her on Kristians FB page 
Our dog, Tillie is 13+.  We know her time with us is limited.....  Our 4-footed family members have a way of imprinting their paw prints on our hearts.  So sorry your dear kitty left this earth while you were away.  It has to make it that much harder.


----------



## Granny

DiznyDi said:


> Granny, Pretty cool light show!
> Is it just me, or is there no sound?



There's definitely sound!  Improves the experience quite a bit!

Other Groupies....can you hear it?


----------



## Granny

Corinne...I've been completely remiss in not expressing my sympathy with your ongoing health issues.  Bless you, and you are in our prayers for a quick resolution and recovery.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

JT so sorry about your kitty.  I hope those wonderful memories you have of her bring you much comfort.

Corinne you sure have been through the ringer!  Hope you are feeling better soon and back on your feet in no time.


----------



## twokats

Granny said:


> There's definitely sound!  Improves the experience quite a bit!
> 
> Other Groupies....can you hear it?



Yes, Granny, I had sound and could hear it.


----------



## sleepydog25

DiznyDi said:


> Granny, Pretty cool light show!
> Is it just me, or is there no sound?


I had sound; however, I know on my computer that for some videos I have to ensure the sound button on the actual video screen is also "on" and not muted.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary brobrosmom!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey folks!
Still in the World, headed home tomorrow.   

Yesterday, we went to MK, dodged a little rain, but the sun came out around 2 and remained beautiful the rest of the day.  Bus from BWV to MK was super quick.  We ate at Be Our Guest.  Capt D and I had the braised pork and really enjoyed it, Tammy had the Croque Monsier, not so impressed.  The theming is tops, right up there with Harry Potter theming.

So then we caught the monorail back to Epcot, single rider TT, then over to WS.  Saw Dennis De Young, all 3 sets, and he didnt do one single repeat of a song in either set.  It was like seeing a full concert with big breaks between.  We saw his band at the Belle View Lounge the night before, and they came back last night too after the shows.  But alas, Dennis didnt show, oh well

Today, headed to Paradiso 37 for lunch, never been there, so looking forward to trying something new.  Then to MK, do a few FPs, then back over to Epcot, do a few F&W booths, then over to see Yee Haw Bob.


----------



## Granny

*Jimmy*...I hope you enjoyed your last day at WDW.  We like Paradiso 37 as a change of pace, just as we enjoyed Bongos our last trip.  A little change of pace in restaurants is good, while you still had the chance to visit some old favorites. 

Enjoy Yee Haw Bob!


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks!
> Still in the World, headed home tomorrow.
> 
> Yesterday, we went to MK, dodged a little rain, but the sun came out around 2 and remained beautiful the rest of the day.  Bus from BWV to MK was super quick.  We ate at Be Our Guest.  Capt D and I had the braised pork and really enjoyed it, Tammy had the Croque Monsier, not so impressed.  The theming is tops, right up there with Harry Potter theming.
> 
> So then we caught the monorail back to Epcot, single rider TT, then over to WS.  Saw Dennis De Young, all 3 sets, and he didnt do one single repeat of a song in either set.  It was like seeing a full concert with big breaks between.  We saw his band at the Belle View Lounge the night before, and they came back last night too after the shows.  But alas, Dennis didnt show, oh well
> 
> Today, headed to Paradiso 37 for lunch, never been there, so looking forward to trying something new.  Then to MK, do a few FPs, then back over to Epcot, do a few F&W booths, then over to see Yee Haw Bob.



Sounds like fun.  Enjoy!

I kept hoping Rick Springfield would walk into the Crews Cup Lounge while we were there but sadly he did not.       I guess I kind of see him as more of a Four Seasons kind of guy.  Oh well.  He did stand right in front of me so I guess that will have to do.        One of these trips we really need to go see Yee Haw Bob.  We've never seen him.


----------



## twokats

Happy Anniversary brobrosmom!


----------



## Dizny Dad

OK Groupies . . a great example of why it is always good to start out the day on this thread. . . (Learning something new about The World is always a pleasure).

Shameful as it seems, I have never heard of Yehaw Bob!    I know, I know. . . I have been accused in the past of being asleep through many important parts of my life, but this is a new one for me. With the enthusiasm I detected in the thread for him, I immediately went to the number one source of facts on the internet . . YouTube.  Yep, Yehaw Bob has a number of videos, both long and short.  They gave me a good introduction of what I can expect.  I will just have to go see him one of these days . . .especially since I announced to The World that I had no idea what Jimmy and the rest of you were talking about.  We hate to be let out of the crowd.


----------



## jimmytammy

*Dad, *you have to see Bob!!  Get there about 7:30-45 to get a good seat, no later or you want be sitting He is a hoot!  He comes around the tables and ask where you are from, and names from certain folks.  So last night, he calls me by my 1st name(he has a great memory)and I think he remembered me from a post in the AM on FB.  So the show starts, and he starts calling names and calls me by 1st and last name, and I am thinking how in the world did he remember my last name, then dawned on me, FB!  So I got to go up to the stage 4 times at his prompting.  Yall would love it, just be prepared to laugh

*Granny*, loved Paradiso, a new favorite


----------



## horselover

Happy Halloween groupie friends!


----------



## jimmytammy

*Happy Halloween!!!!*

We had an uneventful drive yesterday, got home around 8:20pm.  Now back to work to pay for the upcoming cruise


----------



## Granny

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN GROUPIES !!!*


*TRICK?   OR TREAT?????*


----------



## DiznyDi

Whoa Groupies - we're next to last at the bottom of page one.  That just can't be!

Whats everyone up to this week?

Corinne, do you have an update?

Cute Halloween graphic, Granny!  Thanks


----------



## Kathymford

I'll chime in. On Halloween, we went to the Hollywood Bowl that had Danny Elfman and the entire original cast sing along to a showing of the Nightmare Before Christmas with the philharmonic. So. Much. Fun. Apparently, it was the first time they have done this with the entire original cast performing. And then after the movie, he came out and did a few reprisals. AND THEN came out with his electric guitar and performed Dead Man's Party.

For those that don't know, he has stated multiple times that he would never perform that song again. And he even said he hadn't performed it in 20 years!


----------



## twokats

DiznyDi said:


> Whoa Groupies - we're next to last at the bottom of page one.  That just can't be!
> 
> Whats everyone up to this week?
> 
> Corinne, do you have an update?
> 
> Cute Halloween graphic, Granny!  Thanks



Oh, Di, I can't believe it.  I usually check the board on Sunday evenings to see where we are and post appropriately, but I was busy with a craft project and totally did not get on my computer.  

We have been getting some good rain.  Flooding in a lot of areas, but we are at least out of our burn ban.  We are 31 days away from our December cruise on the Disney Wonder leaving from Galveston.  So looking forward to getting a Disney fix.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Di!  For Halloween, we went to my folks house, had pizza and handed out candy.  They had unusually large groups of kids, enough so that Kristian and I had to make a run to the store for more candy! Watched the Panthers game last night(and stayed up way too late to do so)but it was a victory, so I guess the lost sleep was worth it(not reallyI will be paying for it later today).  And getting full swing back into the work week after time in the World.


----------



## horselover

Congrats to your Panthers Jimmy.  Perfect season so far just like my Pats.


----------



## Kathymford

I only caught the 4th quarter last night, but it was great! So impressed with Cam's maturity these last few years. And he looks like he's having the time of his life. I guess 7-0 will do that...


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Congrats to your Panthers Jimmy.  Perfect season so far just like my Pats.


Let's not forget the Broncos and the Bengals. . .


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> Let's not forget the Broncos and the Bengals. . .



My apologies.  Do we have Broncos & Bengals fans here?   Bengals aren't on our schedule & the Broncos I'll pay attention to when the time comes.


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> My apologies.  Do we have Broncos & Bengals fans here?   Bengals aren't on our schedule & the Broncos I'll pay attention to when the time comes.


I'm not aware of either fan on this particular board, but out of a sense of fairness, I had to include both Denver and Cincy. I'm not a huge fan of professional sports (nor most college sports, either, unless it involves one of the Service academies), but I do profess to being a fan of both Tom Brady and Peyton Manning (and to a lesser degree, Aaron Rodgers).  Sorry, *JT*, no Cam for me!


----------



## twinklebug

A check in to see what our lodge is up to now that construction was to have begun. And... what's this I see? 
... Pro Football? Folks! Moose don't play football. Well, not that I know of anyway, who knows what they do in the woods when there are no cell phones around to catch them doing what they do.

By the way, Clemson, 8-0  Just putting that out there.


----------



## Dizny Dad

twinklebug said:


> . . . . . . . . . Moose don't play football. Well, not that I know of anyway, who knows what they do in the woods when there are no cell phones around to catch them doing what they do.
> 
> . . . . . . . .



They shed their antlers and grow new ones; just like The Lodge!


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy, I agree with you, Brady, Rodgers and to a lesser extent, Manning(never was overly impressed with him, but his #s beg to differ).  Cam is very athletic, but his QB prowess has not been there so much.  This season, he is starting to rely less on athlete and more on smarts to get the job done, but he still scares me when he lets the long ball go and he takes off for the run.  The D is more impressive to me, the front line, linebacking core and a few bright spots in the backfield are honestly what keeps the team in the games.  The running game once they get going is a bright spot, smash mouth football is there thing


----------



## wildernessDad

32 days until vacation and 38 days until I walk into our beautiful Lodge!!!!!  I'll try to get pics of the construction, but I mostly want to avoid it if at all possible.


----------



## sleepydog25

I've been meaning to post this link to another thread on the DIS; however, I keep forgetting.  It has a few shots of the start of construction at the Lodge. 

http://www.disboards.com/threads/wilderness-construction-update.3458636/#post-54665621


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Sleepy, I agree with you, Brady, Rodgers and to a lesser extent, Manning(never was overly impressed with him, but his #s beg to differ).  Cam is very athletic, but his QB prowess has not been there so much.  This season, he is starting to rely less on athlete and more on smarts to get the job done, but he still scares me when he lets the long ball go and he takes off for the run.  The D is more impressive to me, the front line, linebacking core and a few bright spots in the backfield are honestly what keeps the team in the games.  The running game once they get going is a bright spot, smash mouth football is there thing


Obviously, Cam is doing something right.  I just wasn't enamored of his, shall we say, style in either college or the pros.  I'm old school where when you do what you get paid to do, you don't get all showy and flashy.  Make a sack?  Great.  Get set for the next play.  Make a catch for a first down?  Great, don't point as if no one expected you to catch the ball.  I like the guys who show up, play hard, and act as if they've been there before.  That automatically excludes 90% of players from the pros and colleges. That's why I like the service academies when they play.  There is some minor hot-dogging from time to time, but mostly they smash you (even when losing by 30 points) and come back for more.  Teamwork.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Go Vikings! *


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

We are back from another great trip!  First 3 nights at PVB and last 4 at BLT.  We did take a trip over to check out VWL on the 30th and the only thing that was happening at that point was the construction fences were up.  People will still cavorting in Hidden Springs and sitting on the beach.  

Does anybody here know what is going on close to Epcot where all the trees have been removed and ground leveled?  Actually we saw several locations around the world that this was going on.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> We are back from another great trip!  First 3 nights at PVB and last 4 at BLT.  We did take a trip over to check out VWL on the 30th and the only thing that was happening at that point was the construction fences were up.  People will still cavorting in Hidden Springs and sitting on the beach.
> 
> Does anybody here know what is going on close to Epcot where all the trees have been removed and ground leveled?  Actually we saw several locations around the world that this was going on.


Was it possibly the East Coast Bah Humbug infestation?


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Go Vikings! *


Sorry Kathy...we'll have to agree to disagree on this one.  At least for this week.


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> 32 days until vacation and 38 days until I walk into our beautiful Lodge!!!!!  I'll try to get pics of the construction, but I mostly want to avoid it if at all possible.





Probably hard to avoid completely:


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Was it possibly the East Coast Bah Humbug infestation?



Haha - could be Sleepy!  



Granny said:


> Sorry Kathy...we'll have to agree to disagree on this one.  At least for this week.



Ah yes - fair enough!


----------



## georgejr

At the Villas now, no construction noise that we've  heard. We were given a gift set of Disney pins. On the cover, reads "Parden our Pixie Dust" and inside 3 special keepsake pins. Mickey, Chip and Dale, and Pluto in construction attire. Very cute, unexpected, but greatly appreciated!

I'd post a picture, but don't yet know how. lol


----------



## Dean Marino

Eight days until Sandy and I are at VWL .


----------



## DiznyDi

georgejr said:


> At the Villas now, no construction noise that we've  heard. We were given a gift set of Disney pins. On the cover, reads "Parden our Pixie Dust" and inside 3 special keepsake pins. Mickey, Chip and Dale, and Pluto in construction attire. Very cute, unexpected, but greatly appreciated!
> 
> I'd post a picture, but don't yet know how. lol


 Thanks George and WELCOME!  So nice to have you there and keeping us informed!  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Granny

georgejr said:


> At the Villas now, no construction noise that we've  heard. We were given a gift set of Disney pins. On the cover, reads "Parden our Pixie Dust" and inside 3 special keepsake pins. Mickey, Chip and Dale, and Pluto in construction attire. Very cute, unexpected, but greatly appreciated!
> 
> I'd post a picture, but don't yet know how. lol


George....welcome to the VWL Groupies thread!

Great that they are doing a little something extra for you.  And now that you've put it on the internet, everyone will be expecting at least that much when they check in.  

Thanks for taking the time to provide the update.   And have a great trip!


----------



## Granny

Dean Marino said:


> Eight days until Sandy and I are at VWL .


Hope you have a wonderful trip.  Appreciate any updates on construction you can provide.


----------



## theww228

We are heading down on Saturday and spending the night at AoA and checking into VWL on Sunday. I am hoping they wait until Monday to close the pool and beach. I will post photos if there are any changes.


----------



## georgejr

theww228 said:


> We are heading down on Saturday and spending the night at AoA and checking into VWL on Sunday. I am hoping they wait until Monday to close the pool and beach. I will post photos if there are any changes.


Sorry, but the pool and beach are already closed.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies *georgejr*!!!!

*Sleepy*, I am right there with you with all the celebrating.  I remember in the 70s and even into the early 80s when none of the celebrating took place, maybe an occasional spiking the ball after a touchdown, but that was it.  I can understand the excitement after a big play, I get that.  But every play, and with an air of ego every play...ugghhhh.  I just have to look over it, and focus on the game itself.  

*Kathy*, that area at Epcot is going to be a new spot for a solar farm, where the energy will be used in the park


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Sleepy* . . loved the pictures.  I have to say, Disney does construction fencing right; it is always secure and well done.  And where else have you seen construction blinds that mimic the background you expect?  There have been numerous times I have gone into MK and not noticed right away that one of the building facades has been covered!  They do the details well!


----------



## eliza61

*THURSDAY MORNING TRIVIA.*
​*The worlds most famous cowboy "Roy Rogers" is born today 1911.  Originally named Leonard Slye, Roy went on to be the voice of Pecos Bill (finally know the connection, lol) in a Disney feature film called Melody time.  He was second only to Disney in the amoutn of merchandise bearing his name.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	


*

*Ok boys and girls, what was the name of Roy's horse???*

*The Yacht Club Resort, a five-story 630 room property (slightly larger than its sister resort the Beach Club) opens at Walt Disney World. Conveniently located just west of Epcot at 1700 Epcot Resorts Blvd,  Nov 5th 1990
the hotel is set around the 25-acre Crescent Lake. The deluxe resort resembles the
New England seaboard hotels of the late 1800s. Guests staying at both the Yacht Club 
and Beach Club have the exclusive use of Stormalong Bay, a 750,000 gallon pool.
*


----------



## theww228

georgejr said:


> Sorry, but the pool and beach are already closed.



When did it close and what activity is going on in the construction area? Do you have any pictures?


----------



## sleepydog25

eliza61 said:


> *THURSDAY MORNING TRIVIA.*
> ​*The worlds most famous cowboy "Roy Rogers" is born today 1911.  Originally named Leonard Slye, Roy went on to be the voice of Pecos Bill (finally know the connection, lol) in a Disney feature film called Melody time.  He was second only to Disney in the amoutn of merchandise bearing his name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Ok boys and girls, what was the name of Roy's horse???*


Trigger.  And welcome both *georgjr* and *theww228*!!


----------



## LisaS

eliza61 said:


> *Ok boys and girls, what was the name of Roy's horse???*


Trigger?

ETA: Arggh! Had this thread open for several minutes while I made a cup of tea so didn't see sleepydog's post with the answer to the trivia question!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Trigger.  And welcome both *georgjr* and *theww228*!!





LisaS said:


> Trigger?
> 
> ETA: Arggh! Had this thread open for several minutes while I made a cup of tea so didn't see sleepydog's post with the answer to the trivia question!



And a follow up - what happened with Trigger when he died?


----------



## LisaS

KAT4DISNEY said:


> And a follow up - what happened with Trigger when he died?


The poor guy was stuffed and put on display.

ETA: Just Googled this and several websites state that Roy arranged for Trigger’s hide to be stretched over a plastic (some websites say plaster) likeness of a horse in a rearing position.

I thought these accounts of the history of Roy Rogers and Trigger were interesting: http://lisawallerrogers.com/2009/02/19/trigger-and-roy-rogers/  and  http://www.roadsideamerica.com/story/3642


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

LisaS said:


> The poor guy was stuffed and put on display.
> 
> ETA: Just Googled this and several websites state that Roy arranged for Trigger’s hide to be stretched over a plastic (some websites say plaster) likeness of a horse in a rearing position.
> 
> I thought these accounts of the history of Roy Rogers and Trigger was interesting: http://lisawallerrogers.com/2009/02/19/trigger-and-roy-rogers/  and  http://www.roadsideamerica.com/story/3642



Yep!  

I did have to google to see what happened to Trigger after the auctioning off of the Roy Rogers and Dale Evans museum a few years back.  It appears that RFD-TV purchased him with the intent that they will be opening a western museum at some time in the future.


----------



## sleepydog25

LisaS said:


> Trigger?
> 
> ETA: Arggh! Had this thread open for several minutes while I made a cup of tea so didn't see sleepydog's post with the answer to the trivia question!


I was quick on the, well, you know. . .


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> *THURSDAY MORNING TRIVIA.*
> ​*The worlds most famous cowboy "Roy Rogers" is born today 1911.  Originally named Leonard Slye,  ...*



Leonard Slye...just doesn't roll off the tongue quite so well, does it?  

Thanks for the information. 

My wife just made a quilting excursion to the other side of the state.  Along the way she stopped at a familiar house:








Well, it is familiar to some...







Just a little Walt Disney reference from here in the Midwest.


----------



## theww228

sleepydog25 said:


> Trigger.  And welcome both *georgjr* and *theww228*!!


 
Long time lurker.... thanks for the Welcoming! We are staying from Nov. 8-18 in a 2BR lock-off with my in-laws and our 3 kids (7, 5, 2). My in-laws have been going to WDW since the mid 70's and continued to visit with kids when my wife and her brother were born. I went to DL for 1 day when I was 14 and I thought it was okay. While my wife and I were dating my now father in-law was always talking about Disney and how much I would love it. Once we got married we all went down for a trip (Sept '04) and I think I had my expectations too high and the trip was cut short by a hurricane. I was kind of disappointed and thought I was done until we had kids. A few months later I started having some good memories and we decided to head down in March '05 and next thing you knew we headed back down in May '05 for the celebration WDW was holding (when soarin' started). It was kind of funny that I went from thinking it was meh, to going 3 times in 9 months. I have been hooked ever since and love the planning and strategy aspect of our trips. It was one of the first few trips I was there and we were trying to navigate the park and my FIL said we should go one way and I said that would be shorter to go a different route. My MIL gave a disappoint look to her husband and joked with him that he had lost the torch and he would now be a follower.

Our first trips we stayed at CBR and as prices increased I decided to stay at Pop since my wife and I were commandos. My in-laws refused to stay at Pop. They used to always stay at the Poly until they got priced out of there and started staying at CBR and they refused to get booted again. I tried to convince them that they could pay for a nice meal with the savings, but they wouldn't budget. However, once we had a kid the thought of bring them down and staying in a value made me not want to go down until they were older. One of my co-workers told me about DVC resale and I started looking in to it. My daughter was born in Sept '08 right as the financial crisis was going on and I saw the prices of DVC continue to drop. In the spring of '09 we would take our daughter for a stroller ride and my wife would laugh as soon as I brought up DVC. Every single night I would bring the conversation back to it. In '09 we bought 200 pts and 170 more in '10. We have been going down Nov and then Oct to get the use of an AP. I am so glad that we bought in and I never feel as relaxed and content as I do when I am at the Lodge. I really hope the construction is not too disruptive during the trip.


----------



## sleepydog25

theww228 said:


> Long time lurker.... thanks for the Welcoming! We are staying from Nov. 8-18 in a 2BR lock-off with my in-laws and our 3 kids (7, 5, 2). My in-laws have been going to WDW since the mid 70's and continued to visit with kids when my wife and her brother were born. I went to DL for 1 day when I was 14 and I thought it was okay. While my wife and I were dating my now father in-law was always talking about Disney and how much I would love it. Once we got married we all went down for a trip (Sept '04) and I think I had my expectations too high and the trip was cut short by a hurricane. I was kind of disappointed and thought I was done until we had kids. A few months later I started having some good memories and we decided to head down in March '05 and next thing you knew we headed back down in May '05 for the celebration WDW was holding (when soarin' started). It was kind of funny that I went from thinking it was meh, to going 3 times in 9 months. I have been hooked ever since and love the planning and strategy aspect of our trips. It was one of the first few trips I was there and we were trying to navigate the park and my FIL said we should go one way and I said that would be shorter to go a different route. My MIL gave a disappoint look to her husband and joked with him that he had lost the torch and he would now be a follower.
> 
> Our first trips we stayed at CBR and as prices increased I decided to stay at Pop since my wife and I were commandos. My in-laws refused to stay at Pop. They used to always stay at the Poly until they got priced out of there and started staying at CBR and they refused to get booted again. I tried to convince them that they could pay for a nice meal with the savings, but they wouldn't budget. However, once we had a kid the thought of bring them down and staying in a value made me not want to go down until they were older. One of my co-workers told me about DVC resale and I started looking in to it. My daughter was born in Sept '08 right as the financial crisis was going on and I saw the prices of DVC continue to drop. In the spring of '09 we would take our daughter for a stroller ride and my wife would laugh as soon as I brought up DVC. Every single night I would bring the conversation back to it. In '09 we bought 200 pts and 170 more in '10. We have been going down Nov and then Oct to get the use of an AP. I am so glad that we bought in and I never feel as relaxed and content as I do when I am at the Lodge. I really hope the construction is not too disruptive during the trip.


That is such a great story, and such a wonderful introduction to how you became not only a DVC owner, but a VWL lover, as well.  I'm so glad you shared it with us.  It seems as if the stars aligned in just the right manner for your foray into Disney-dom.  Here's to hoping you keep enjoying Disney, DVC, and VWL for years to come.    We all hope VWL (and by extension, all of the Lodge property) will remain the peaceful, beautiful oasis it has been for the past couple of decades.  

Also, if either you or *georgejr* wish to be added to our Page One lists of trips or cruises, just PM me.  *jimmytammy* is the birthday/anniversary keeper of the flame.   Again, welcome to the Groupies!


----------



## wildernessDad

Granny said:


> Probably hard to avoid completely:


Ha!  They made the bunting look woodsy!


----------



## horselover

wildernessDad said:


> Ha!  They made the bunting look woodsy!



I noticed that right away too.  So nice of them to make it look like it's woods instead of just having woods!


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> I noticed that right away too.  So nice of them to make it look like it's woods instead of just having woods!




Or maybe they'll keep it and hang it on the back of the new bungalows so we can still look at trees from VWL.  


Okay, here's a pop quiz....what are the names of the two totem poles in WL lobby?


----------



## jmassey1samchi

Eagle and Raven?


----------



## Granny

jmassey1samchi said:


> Eagle and Raven?



Ding ding ding ding ding....yes, that is correct!  Nice to have you jump in and join us, jmassey!


----------



## jimmytammy

*Welcome to the groupies theww228!!!!
*
Love your background story


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> Or maybe they'll keep it and hang it on the back of the new bungalows so we can still look at trees from VWL.
> 
> 
> Okay, here's a pop quiz....what are the names of the two totem poles in WL lobby?



 

Glad someone got the answer because I had no idea.  I only know Humphrey.     

TGIF Groupies!


----------



## DiznyDi

Welcome theww228!  Thanks for sharing your story.  The 2-bedrooms are nice and keep the family together while still having separate space.  Enjoy your trip!

Granny, like Julie, I couldn't have told you the names of the totems.  Interesting trivia.

Enjoy your week-end!


----------



## theww228

Our kids are getting so excited for our trip. Our youngest is 2.5 so this will be our first trip with kids without a "baby". In the past one of the kids was in the 6-18 month range. It will be so nice to have all the kids be to able communicate their wants and needs. In the past we had to play detective, "are you crying because we passed iasw without riding, are you tired, are you hungry, are you just upset because you can't see your balloon right now?"

I waited too long for our plane tickets because I was waiting on a better deal. The flights down jumped up to $400+ so we ended up adding on a night at AoA on Saturday to get cheaper flights. I am not looking forward to doing the resort change and being without our luggage the second day for awhile. Oh well, it gets us an extra day at WDW!


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> Or maybe they'll keep it and hang it on the back of the new bungalows so we can still look at trees from VWL.
> 
> 
> Okay, here's a pop quiz....what are the names of the two totem poles in WL lobby?





sleepydog25 said:


> I was quick on the, well, you know. . .




  Bad boy!!



Granny said:


> Leonard Slye...just doesn't roll off the tongue quite so well, does it?
> 
> Thanks for the information.
> 
> My wife just made a quilting excursion to the other side of the state.  Along the way she stopped at a familiar house:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is familiar to some...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little Walt Disney reference from here in the Midwest.





Granny said:


> Or maybe they'll keep it and hang it on the back of the new bungalows so we can still look at trees from VWL.
> 
> 
> Okay, here's a pop quiz....what are the names of the two totem poles in WL lobby?



Love it,  ok how is it I didn't even know the totem pole characters had names.  lol.  although I don't know why I'm surprised, that is one thing the mouse does well.  details!!

Welcome new members.  glad to have you abord.


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> Glad someone got the answer because I had no idea.  I only know Humphrey.





DiznyDi said:


> Granny, like Julie, I couldn't have told you the names of the totems.  Interesting trivia.





eliza61 said:


> Love it,  ok how is it I didn't even know the totem pole characters had names.  lol.  although I don't know why I'm surprised, that is one thing the mouse does well.  details!!



I wasn't aware that the totem poles had names either, until I went on the Lodge Tour with Ranger Stan a few years ago.  I was waiting for Jimmy to jump in because I'm sure he knew this one!  

There is a brass plaque embedded in the floor at the base of each totem pole with the name of the totem pole.  There is also a little blurb about how to "read" a totem pole.  I was surprised that I couldn't find a picture of it when I Googled it, but it is there at the foot of each pole.

So now you have a little more Lodge information, and we actually kept the thread on topic!


----------



## tea pot

Hello Groupies Remember me
I've been gone way too long.
But I can't tell you how full my heart is to see you all still here
keeping the Home/Lodge fires burning.

I'm happy to report that thanks be to God we are all well
and busy as ever. Our latest family news is that
the Big Guy and I will be grandparents for the first time
in just a few weeks.... again we are blessed.

I was just reading back a few pages and boy do I miss you guys
shout out to *Di and Dad, Granny, Horselover, Twokats, Sleepy Dog ,eliza,
Kat4Disney ,Wilderness Dad*(I'm sure I'm forgetting someone so sorry)
*JT *so sorry to hear about your loss as others have said they do leave their
paw prints on our heart but glad you had such a great trip to our happy place
*Corinne *prayers and pixie dust coming your way hope you heal real fast
*Groupies* love the picture updates  and trivia
I always learn something new on this thread  I had no clue who Ye haw Bob was
or that the totem poles had names.

take care everybody


----------



## jmassey1samchi

Granny said:


> Ding ding ding ding ding....yes, that is correct!  Nice to have you jump in and join us, jmassey!



Ok I must confess that while I remembered Eagle from something, I had to look up Raven


----------



## twokats

tea pot said:


> Hello Groupies Remember me
> I've been gone way too long.
> But I can't tell you how full my heart is to see you all still here
> keeping the Home/Lodge fires burning.
> 
> I'm happy to report that thanks be to God we are all well
> and busy as ever. Our latest family news is that
> the Big Guy and I will be grandparents for the first time
> in just a few weeks.... again we are blessed.
> 
> I was just reading back a few pages and boy do I miss you guys
> shout out to *Di and Dad, Granny, Horselover, Twokats, Sleepy Dog ,eliza,
> Kat4Disney ,Wilderness Dad*(I'm sure I'm forgetting someone so sorry)
> *JT *so sorry to hear about your loss as others have said they do leave their
> paw prints on our heart but glad you had such a great trip to our happy place
> *Corinne *prayers and pixie dust coming your way hope you heal real fast
> *Groupies* love the picture updates  and trivia
> I always learn something new on this thread  I had no clue who Ye haw Bob was
> or that the totem poles had names.
> 
> take care everybody



Tea Pot, so good to hear from you.  You will love being a grandparent.  I have 6 of them, from ages 12 - 25.  Sometimes I want to wring their little necks, but I love them all.


----------



## Granny

*Tea Pot!!!*  So great to see you!  

And congratulations on your upcoming Grandma status...pretty soon people will be calling you by my nickname!  

You are always welcome here, and so glad you dropped by.  C'mon and pull up a rocker.


----------



## jimmytammy

Congratulations teapot!!  And so glad to see you here and great to hear all is well with you and Steve!!  You know the slogan..."once a groupie, always a groupie"


----------



## tea pot

Thanks guys 
I'm looking forward to being a Granny, Granny 
Twokats six! Wow Think I'm ok with just one right now  
I'm Pulling up a rocket planning to stay a while


----------



## wildernessDad

Woo hoo!  29 days to WDW!  There's no turning back now...


----------



## DiznyDi

Tea Pot!!!!!  I've been thinking about you!  I remembered that November was your month to celebrate grandparent-dom.  So exciting!  So very glad you dropped by to see all of us!


----------



## Dean Marino

Five days - leaves raked, bags out for packing....


----------



## theww228

Sitting in the airport waiting for our flight, it was delayed 40 minutes....Grrrrr


----------



## theww228

We made it to the AoA last night. We are in a cars suite and the theming is pretty awesome. The outside areas are so cool at night. The rooms look better in person than in pictures. We are going to spend a little time looking around and then we are heading home to the Lodge! I have never done a split stay, so I am a little nervous about the luggage transfer. Looking forward to being in our villa until 11/18.


----------



## Granny

theww228 said:


> We made it to the AoA last night. We are in a cars suite and the theming is pretty awesome. The outside areas are so cool at night. The rooms look better in person than in pictures. We are going to spend a little time looking around and then we are heading home to the Lodge! I have never done a split stay, so I am a little nervous about the luggage transfer. Looking forward to being in our villa until 11/18.



Great that you made it there finally after that flight delay!  AoA is pretty cool, isn't it.  Very nice counter service and the design/theming is one of Disney's better resort efforts.  I can say that if they had that available when we were younger, including the family suites, I'm not sure we would have gone the DVC route!  I wouldn't worry about the luggage transfer...many people here have done that with no problem.  It's probably easier to exectute than Magical Express which we've had good luck with as well.  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## theww228

Just got in our room. Waiting on groceries and luggage to be delivered. Had lunch at roaring fork and went over to MK guest services to get our AP's activated. Came back to the lodge and enjoyed the lobby and drinks while we waited for our room. We are on the ground floor on the lake side. The fence with "woods" scrim is erected where the grass ends, about 15' from the building.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday MaryJ & twinmom108!!!!


----------



## Corinne

Hello Groupie friends.  Thank you all for your kind words and well wishes, they are so appreciated. 
on Saturday I had my first outdoor excursion.....I managed to spend about an hour shopping with my sister. I am using a knee walker which is great for getting around. I remain non-weightbearing so I'm pretty limited to what I can do but slowly I am plugging along.

Jimmy sounds like you had a great trip.

Teapot great to see you and congratulations! How wonderful!


----------



## jimmytammy

*theww228*, Thanks for the update on VWL, hope you folks have a great time!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Tea Pot* - glad to see you poking your head in while awash in all the Grand parenting activities!  Looking forward to seeing you and Mr. Tea Pot again in The World.


----------



## tea pot

Thanks Dad, as always we would love that.
We will be in the world in Jan for 4 nights 1/3-1/7 
staying at BLT  because our beloved Lodge was filled .
We were hoping to get in a short visit before the construction 
was going at full speed.
Right now it looks like this may be the only trip planned for 2016
Granny will be babysitting starting mid Feb.
Kathy (the other grandma) and I will be job sharing for the first year.
but the kids are all ready talking about the baby's first trip to Disney
Granny will be coaching his/her first words... "Can You Say Mickey" 




.


----------



## eliza61

tea pot said:


> Hello Groupies Remember me
> I've been gone way too long.
> But I can't tell you how full my heart is to see you all still here
> keeping the Home/Lodge fires burning.
> 
> I'm happy to report that thanks be to God we are all well
> and busy as ever. Our latest family news is that
> the Big Guy and I will be grandparents for the first time
> in just a few weeks.... again we are blessed.
> 
> I was just reading back a few pages and boy do I miss you guys
> shout out to *Di and Dad, Granny, Horselover, Twokats, Sleepy Dog ,eliza,
> Kat4Disney ,Wilderness Dad*(I'm sure I'm forgetting someone so sorry)
> *JT *so sorry to hear about your loss as others have said they do leave their
> paw prints on our heart but glad you had such a great trip to our happy place
> *Corinne *prayers and pixie dust coming your way hope you heal real fast
> *Groupies* love the picture updates  and trivia
> I always learn something new on this thread  I had no clue who Ye haw Bob was
> or that the totem poles had names.
> 
> take care everybody



Mazel Tov!!  a new groupie about to be born.


----------



## theww228

Went into DHS last night with my father in law while my wife and mother in law unpacked luggage and groceries. We rode ToT 3 times and RnR and Star yours once. We stopped by to see the Osborne lights and they look great as always. Epcot this morning, but we didn't make it to world showcase. Soarin', crush, TT, and Living with the land. Headed back to the lodge to make lunch and rest. Going into MK tonight for Wishes and MSEP. 

No real removal of anything at the pool. Some small trees cut down and one of the light poles has been taken down. I took some pics but not sure how to post, it says they are too large to upload. No construction sound at all today.


----------



## theww228

Great night for MSEP, it was not too crowded and all three kids had front row seats in frontierland. They all were smiling ear to ear. 

Also rode PP, Jingle Cruise, Carpets, Country Bears and finished the night out with Wishes FP. It was pretty chaotic in the FP area and there were no CM's helping organize/direct folks. Once celebrate the magic started a bunch of people started standing up and the people sitting down were getting all ticked off. I don't know the protocol is, but I think it is like a sporting event, "sit as long as you can, but when people start standing up you better follow suit if you want to see." I do think that sitting is a little unfeasible since the people in the hub are standing up, so even if all FP people sit, there wil still be a lot of people in the way.  Oh well. 

One more Capt. and Coke and it will be bed time. Only 5 hours until the alarm goes off.


----------



## jimmytammy

*theww228*
Sounds like you folks are having a great time and covering a lot of ground.  Love reading your reports!


----------



## Dizny Dad

theww228 said:


> Went into DHS last night with my father in law while my wife and mother in law unpacked luggage and groceries. . . . . . . . . .



Wow . . . .


----------



## eliza61

Dizny Dad said:


> Wow . . . .


LOL.  and he lived to tell about it...


----------



## eliza61

Ok, I've got the wilderness lodge music on a continuous loop today groupies.  ****grrrr****

Finally got around to painting my bedroom and bathroom (or should I say having it painted).  bedroom color looks fine, very true to the swatch.  The bathroom looks hideous.  it was supposed to BUTTERCREAM!!   a soft, pastel yellow.

Damn thing looks like Dr. Seuss's threw up a  bunch of "skeetches with stars".  lol, mom and dads remember those books??  and every time I look in the mirror I swear I'm jaundiced.

off to home depot....


stayinmyhappyplace, stayinmyhappyplace.


----------



## twinklebug

eliza61 said:


> LOL.  and he lived to tell about it...


 Shh, his trip is not over yet.


----------



## twinklebug

eliza61 said:


> Ok, I've got the wilderness lodge music on a continuous loop today groupies.  ****grrrr****
> 
> Finally got around to painting my bedroom and bathroom (or should I say having it painted).  bedroom color looks fine, very true to the swatch.  The bathroom looks hideous.  it was supposed to BUTTERCREAM!!   a soft, pastel yellow.
> 
> Damn thing looks like Dr. Seuss's threw up a  bunch of "skeetches with stars".  lol, mom and dads remember those books??  and every time I look in the mirror I swear I'm jaundiced.
> 
> off to home depot....



Eliza, I feel for you. Whites/creams/yellows are very difficult colors to get just right. My painter has come in to patch up some walls, and while at it I've asked him if it would be possible to get a nice white on the walls instead of the sour yellow that is throughout my home. He acted hurt and was very adamant that the color on the walls is "Antique White" (Uh, no, it's a very bad yellow.) I can't wait to buy a home in FL and paint the place up properly.


----------



## twinklebug

The last week around here was a rough one. My son is learning the ins and outs of owning his first (used) car. My daughter's friend has had a rough bit transitioning to a life without her mom (she passed from cancer in 2014) and tried to commit suicide  and now my daughter feels guilty (sigh) and I found out my dad had Melanoma on his scalp (the doctors think they go it all. He now has a 3" diameter open hole in his skin up there while it heals.) Scary, scary stuff.

Hoping everything smooths out from this point on - but a HUGE reminder to all of us: Wear a hat and sunscreen in Florida. I don't want to hear how 'sun proof' anyone is. The sun doesn't care.


----------



## eliza61

twinklebug said:


> The last week around here was a rough one. My son is learning the ins and outs of owning his first (used) car. My daughter's friend has had a rough bit transitioning to a life without her mom (she passed from cancer in 2014) and tried to commit suicide  and now my daughter feels guilty (sigh) and I found out my dad had Melanoma on his scalp (the doctors think they go it all. He now has a 3" diameter open hole in his skin up there while it heals.) Scary, scary stuff.
> 
> Hoping everything smooths out from this point on - but a HUGE reminder to all of us: Wear a hat and sunscreen in Florida. I don't want to hear how 'sun proof' anyone is. The sun doesn't care.




Oh twinklebug, big hugs to you and your daughter.

I'm going to latch onto your comment.  I don't know what it is with Black folks,  **sighs*** for some reason we think that our dark skin some how gives up super powers.  Anyhoo, this August I'm done at the world with 18 of my nearest and not so dearest relatives, sun is beaming down on us.  I forgot my hat and in a moment of pure stupidity listen to my cousin who says, "don't worry about it, you're darker than me and I never burn".  Yeah right by the end of the day I looked like an over done piece of bacon and in serious pain across my shoulders.

So you all have my permission to harass your African american friends to wear sunscreen until they do it.

there is a reason why one should not mess with mother nature, she always wins.  sun is not to be messed with.

give pop a big ole hug for me.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

eliza61 said:


> Ok, I've got the wilderness lodge music on a continuous loop today groupies.  ****grrrr****
> 
> Finally got around to painting my bedroom and bathroom (or should I say having it painted).  bedroom color looks fine, very true to the swatch.  The bathroom looks hideous.  it was supposed to BUTTERCREAM!!   a soft, pastel yellow.
> 
> Damn thing looks like Dr. Seuss's threw up a  bunch of "skeetches with stars".  lol, mom and dads remember those books??  and every time I look in the mirror I swear I'm jaundiced.
> 
> off to home depot....
> 
> 
> stayinmyhappyplace, stayinmyhappyplace.



Good luck Eliza!  2 years ago I decided to paint an accent wall in the bedroom.  Dark bluish/grey - how tough could that be?  2 colors later and I have a lovely limey/yellow color I love.  

So 2/3rds of my house became "Dove White".  The other 1/3rd is colors I've used in 2 houses.....actually 3 for a darker yellow.....and know I like.    Sooooo annoying when the chips don't match the actual color on the wall.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

I see our dues will rise $.19 or 3.16% next year from $6.02 to $6.21.  Not the smallest increase on the list, but not the highest either!  My projection was for a 3.2% increase, so my spreadsheets will remain fairly accurate.  It's the 2017 dues and going forward that I'm not so sure about.  I guess we'll have to see how the whole "expansion" thing plays out!

On a different note, only 10 more sleeps until I see the lodge again.......


----------



## Kathymford

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> I see our dues will rise $.19 or 3.16% next year from $6.02 to $6.21.  Not the smallest increase on the list, but not the highest either!  My projection was for a 3.2% increase, so my spreadsheets will remain fairly accurate.  It's the 2017 dues and going forward that I'm not so sure about.  I guess we'll have to see how the whole "expansion" thing plays out!
> 
> On a different note, only 10 more sleeps until I see the lodge again.......



Are they posted already?


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Kathy, most are posted on the DVC website and there is also a more thorough discussion here http://www.disboards.com/threads/2016-annual-dues-notices-released.3462353/#post-54712829


----------



## jimmytammy

*twinklebug*, prayers your way for life's circumstances to turn around too the positive


----------



## theww228

eliza61 said:


> LOL.  and he lived to tell about it...


The funny thing is my wife suggested it! She doesn't feel relaxed until everything is unpacked and in the proper place. I think she feels I deserve it after all of the hours I have spent planning. It takes a long time to develop a schedule for 11 nights broken out into 10 minute increments. They always joke with me and ask why I don't break it down to 5 minute increments.... probably because they don't read my current schedules... Or even understand the color coding. I kind of wonder why I even print them out.  

We went into MK today and rode Astro, met Alice and the mad hatter, rode barnstormer, dumbo, 7D, Belle (I was the night, my daughter was Maurice and my son shared a picture frame with a little girl and they kept poking each other), PP, and met Cindy and rapunzel. On the way out "the descendants"? were performing for the Christmas Day parade. Not sure who they are or what they sing. 

We went back to the lodge and had lunch in the room. I took my 5 year old son down to the new kids area and he loved it. He got all teary eyed when it was time to go. We went into AK for a few hours and rode Dinosaur (my kids hated it, too loud and scary), triceratops spin, met Pocahontas, and played in the boneyard. The kids loved the BY, but I was freakin out because it is impossible to keep track of them with all of the slides and passage ways. My father in law any myself felt like we were playing whack a mole trying to keep track of them. 

We came back and had a snack and some drinks (wine for the others and makers mark for me).

They were pumping the pool empty today so there was some noise from the pump, but we couldn't hear it from our room. There were some guys digging around the fence outside of our room with shovels, not sure what they were doing but I didn't spend anytime trying to determine. There is a John Deere excavator parked by the pool. I imagine that is what they are using to cut the trees down. 

Heading into DHS in the morning, time for bed.


----------



## Dizny Dad

theww228 said:


> The funny thing is my wife suggested it! . . . . . . .



DiznyDi tells me she doesn't need anything for Christmas . . . . that doesn't mean I should go with that plan.




theww228 said:


> . . . . . . . . It takes a long time to develop a schedule for 11 nights broken out into 10 minute increments. They always joke with me and ask why I don't break it down to 5 minute increments.... probably because they don't read my current schedules... Or even understand the color coding. I kind of wonder why I even print them out. . . . . . . . . . . .



I have made spreadsheets for every trip the family has made to The World since 1992.  It is not broken down into minutes, but six segments of the day; not color coded, but BOLDS and ITALICS are frequently used; reservation #s, FPs, and various opportunities that we may not plan to see but are offered may also be shown.  It has always been something that DiznyDi and I work on in the evenings at home that allows us to discuss what we want to do, or need to do; who we may meet up with; where we want to eat, what FPs we may want.
This last October, while standing in HS, I looked at DiznyDi with a look of disbelief; I had not print out the schedule!  I did not have our life for the next eight days in paper form!    What will I ever do?  How could I walk much further into HS?  Suddenly it was like someone had put an additional 25 lbs. of stuff into my backpack.

Yeah, I lived.  And found out that The World is still great without the paperwork.  But I vowed to never leave it behind again.

(Luckily DiznyDi had most on her iPhone in the Disnay App. . . . . still not as much fun as unfolding the paper.)


----------



## eliza61

*HAPPY VETERANS DAY TO MY FAVORITE VET, SLEEPY
*​*PSST, he always tries to down play it but I won't let him!!*


----------



## Kathymford

The only time my bf looks at my spreadsheet is about a week before we leave and he wants to change all of the FPs and ADRs ... sigh ... Of course, now he thinks he's funny when he's doing it.


----------



## Dizny Dad

OK.  This is out of the blue. 

If any of you hot food eaters out there are looking for a new kick, try this treat!  This is a treat I enjoyed this afternoon that I bought myself in Oct. when trying to find a place in _Disney Springs_ that would take my money. I have really been enjoying the _Scorpion Sea Salt_ I purchased at Mickey's Pantry, in the spice section.  It is a mixture of dried Trinidad Moruga Scorpion Pepper flakes and Sea Salt.  The Trinidad Moruga Scorpion Pepper is rated at 1.4 million Scoville units (Jalapenos ~ 50K) and is hotter than the infamous ghost pepper.  It is an ugly little pepper if you see one.  I literally use just a VERY small pinch on many of the things I eat and WOW!  What a cool punch!  But it has a nice sweet taste (for all of you hot pepper eaters that can tell the difference).  I carry a small amount with me in my backpack when visiting Disney, just to help the food have a little excitement when needed.  Be careful Groupies: this stuff can quickly riddle your lips, but its so enjoyable.


----------



## Dean Marino

Sandy and I are at VWL within 24 hours .

Now, a question - I see both MDE and the DVC web site show us in a handicap accessible Deluxe Studio.  I don't mind, as it generally means shower only, and I really don't care that much - EXCEPT that, having just asked for "close to elevator", I feel I might be CHEATING someone else that NEEDS that room .  I don't want to tie up a room that someone else NEEDS - I'm totally mobile.

Any check in advice?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dean Marino said:


> Sandy and I are at VWL within 24 hours .
> 
> Now, a question - I see both MDE and the DVC web site show us in a handicap accessible Deluxe Studio.  I don't mind, as it generally means shower only, and I really don't care that much - EXCEPT that, having just asked for "close to elevator", I feel I might be CHEATING someone else that NEEDS that room .  I don't want to tie up a room that someone else NEEDS - I'm totally mobile.
> 
> Any check in advice?



It is a bookable room category so someone needing it could or would have booked it.  Since no one has then they assign it to whomever.


----------



## theww228

Dizny Dad said:


> This last October, while standing in HS, I looked at DiznyDi with a look of disbelief; I had not print out the schedule!  I did not have our life for the next eight days in paper form!    What will I ever do?  How could I walk much further into HS?  Suddenly it
> 
> Yeah, I lived.  And found out that The World is still great without the paperwork.  But I vowed to never leave it behind again.
> 
> (Luckily DiznyDi had most on her iPhone in the Disnay App. . . . . still not as much fun as unfolding the paper.)



I did it on google sheets this year and it worked well because I could access it from so many places during the planning process and share it with others. It has been nice to pull it up on my phone during the trip and make modifications.  Of course the formatting is so much clunkier in sheets instead of excel. 


Dizny Dad said:


> DiznyDi tells me she doesn't need anything for Christmas . . . . that doesn't mean I should go with that plan.


 Yeah, I made that mistake our first year of marriage.... I guess I was wrong when I thought our relationship was based on honesty and open communication.

We made it in the MK tonight until midnight, the kids zonked out before the 1am close (thank goodness!).


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks theww228 for taking us along on your trip!  Sounds like you're having great fun!

Dean - today's the day!  Enjoy every minute!  When DDaughter and I were at BLT this past July, we were assigned a handicapped room.  We loved the room and the location.  Pixie dust your room assignment is magical, too.


----------



## Dizny Dad

So the story deepens . . . *DiznyDi* reminded me last night that she had originally purchased the _Scorpion Sea Salt_ as a surprise gift for me during her "July Girl's Trip".  I enjoyed it for a week or two, and then it mysteriously disappeared from the picnic table one day after my DMIL cleaned up.  I struggled for three months waiting and longing for more.  Sure, I could have ordered it from Amazon.com, but the romance of a gift from The World just adds to the excitement and flavor it brings to so many dishes.  Thanks sweetheart.


----------



## wildernessDad

Dizny Dad said:


> OK.  This is out of the blue.
> 
> If any of you hot food eaters out there are looking for a new kick, try this treat!  This is a treat I enjoyed this afternoon that I bought myself in Oct. when trying to find a place in _Disney Springs_ that would take my money. I have really been enjoying the _Scorpion Sea Salt_ I purchased at Mickey's Pantry, in the spice section.  It is a mixture of dried Trinidad Moruga Scorpion Pepper flakes and Sea Salt.  The Trinidad Moruga Scorpion Pepper is rated at 1.4 million Scoville units (Jalapenos ~ 50K) and is hotter than the infamous ghost pepper.  It is an ugly little pepper if you see one.  I literally use just a VERY small pinch on many of the things I eat and WOW!  What a cool punch!  But it has a nice sweet taste (for all of you hot pepper eaters that can tell the difference).  I carry a small amount with me in my backpack when visiting Disney, just to help the food have a little excitement when needed.  Be careful Groupies: this stuff can quickly riddle your lips, but its so enjoyable.



It sounds excellent.  1.4 million on the Scoville scale is way more than the 200,000 that I can handle, so I see why you use a pinch.  But I'm going to buy some this December.


----------



## sleepydog25

eliza61 said:


> *HAPPY VETERANS DAY TO MY FAVORITE VET, SLEEPY
> *​*PSST, he always tries to down play it but I won't let him!!*


lol  My low key approach stems from the view that the honor and privilege of serving was enough.  Still, I sincerely thank you.

Lots of ground to read given I wasn't on this thread at all yesterday:

*theww* and *DDad *-  I've always thought *luv's* use of handwritten index cards was a bit excessive. 

*Friendly* - You should be ashamed being off by .04%!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

tea pot said:


> Hello Groupies Remember me
> I've been gone way too long.
> But I can't tell you how full my heart is to see you all still here
> keeping the Home/Lodge fires burning.
> 
> I'm happy to report that thanks be to God we are all well
> and busy as ever. Our latest family news is that
> the Big Guy and I will be grandparents for the first time
> in just a few weeks.... again we are blessed.


Congratulations tea pot!!!  Glad you are doing well.



twinklebug said:


> The last week around here was a rough one. My son is learning the ins and outs of owning his first (used) car. My daughter's friend has had a rough bit transitioning to a life without her mom (she passed from cancer in 2014) and tried to commit suicide  and now my daughter feels guilty (sigh) and I found out my dad had Melanoma on his scalp (the doctors think they go it all. He now has a 3" diameter open hole in his skin up there while it heals.) Scary, scary stuff.
> 
> Hoping everything smooths out from this point on - but a HUGE reminder to all of us: Wear a hat and sunscreen in Florida. I don't want to hear how 'sun proof' anyone is. The sun doesn't care.


Gosh what a trying week.  Hope things settle down for you.  Best wishes for your dad.


----------



## theww228

Oh no! Crisis at the Villas!  My 7 year old absolutely loves zebras... actually she is a little obsessed with them. You know the old story, zebra clothes, room decorated in zebra print, etc. Well it all started when she was about 9 months old and my wife was walking thru Readmore bookstore when DD grabbed a stuffed zebra from her stroller and clutched on the trip thru the store. The zebra was named "Popo" (which was funny because that is the name my wife called our DD's behind) and has been my daughter's faithful companion ever since. However, this week 2 of her zebras were in the bed with her and are now missing. Mouse keeping was here that day and changed the sheets, so I am sure they got rolled up in the sheets and sent to the central laundry. 

I have already called lost and found and will keep calling everyday. I just hope little Popo can withstand the laundering, she is very thread bare and ragged from all of the years of being loved on. 

I know it sounds silly to get worked up about a stuffed animal, but it has so many memories. We are accepting all prayers and good vibes.


----------



## sleepydog25

theww228 said:


> Oh no! Crisis at the Villas!  My 7 year old absolutely loves zebras... actually she is a little obsessed with them. You know the old story, zebra clothes, room decorated in zebra print, etc. Well it all started when she was about 9 months old and my wife was walking thru Readmore bookstore when DD grabbed a stuffed zebra from her stroller and clutched on the trip thru the store. The zebra was named "Popo" (which was funny because that is the name my wife called our DD's behind) and has been my daughter's faithful companion ever since. However, this week 2 of her zebras were in the bed with her and are now missing. Mouse keeping was here that day and changed the sheets, so I am sure they got rolled up in the sheets and sent to the central laundry.
> 
> I have already called lost and found and will keep calling everyday. I just hope little Popo can withstand the laundering, she is very thread bare and ragged from all of the years of being loved on.
> 
> I know it sounds silly to get worked up about a stuffed animal, but it has so many memories. We are accepting all prayers and good vibes.


I feel your pain and send positive thoughts your way.  My now 15 year-old daughter still has a very threadbare bear which she's had since imprinting with it at the tender age of 2.  He's been nearly lost for good a couple of times but managed to find his way back.  Here's hoping Popo does the same.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hoping Popo makes his way back to your DDs hands and heart


----------



## Dizny Dad

And after the experience of having only "one" Binky (special blanket) for our DD, when our DS came along, I knew the trick was to have two identical blankets; one in his hands, and one in the laundry; equal in washing, wear, tear, etc.  I knew this was the answer to the ordeal of Binky's laundry day.  Didn't work; he always knew the difference.  Dang.

Here's praying that Popo is found; or that Mickey knew of another that just needed a friend, and Popo is in good hands.


----------



## DiznyDi

Thinking of you twinkle as you support your loved ones.  Hope your weekend is better.

thaw - So sorry to hear of Popo's unfortunate disappearance.  Pixie dust he makes his way back to your DD.

sleepy - Thank You for your service!  Our nation is a better place because of folks like yourself serving to preserve and protect our freedoms.

Cold windy and rainy in Ohio this weekend.  DDad I expect to head to our daughters in PA for a visit.  We'll take the dog too.
Have a nice week-end!


----------



## theww228

DiznyDi said:


> Cold windy and rainy in Ohio this weekend.  DDad I expect to head to our daughters in PA for a visit.  We'll take the dog too.
> Have a nice week-end!



What part of Ohio? We live in NW Ohio near Lima/Findlay. Safe travels to your daughters. 

Thank you everyone for your kind words and support with a missing Popo. It means a lot. 

They are in the process of tearing out the pool now. There is heavy equipment and jackhammers removing the concrete. Pretty much all of the trees in the pool area have been cut down. 

We went to Epcot last night and just walked around. It was so peaceful and relaxing. We made a big breakfast in the room and are getting ready to go swimming. Then we are heading in MK for FP's (speedway, Seven dwarfs, pooh) and then going in DHS for the Osborne lights.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I just have to complain again - why did they have to decide to destroy the best quiet pool at WDW?  Grrrrrrrrrr..........  And I fear destroy the best resort ambiance.  The new may be fine but when you have practically perfect it's hard to see it go.


----------



## theww228

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I just have to complain again - why did they have to decide to destroy the best quiet pool at WDW?  Grrrrrrrrrr..........  And I fear destroy the best resort ambiance.  The new may be fine but when you have practically perfect it's hard to see it go.


I must admit it is a little painful to walk by and see it being destroyed. The good thing is that most new things they have been adding have had great details. Hoping for the best!


----------



## Dizny Dad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I just have to complain again - why did they have to decide to destroy the best quiet pool at WDW?  Grrrrrrrrrr..........  And I fear destroy the best resort ambiance.  The new may be fine but when you have practically perfect it's hard to see it go.



As long as the new one is a "Quiet Pool", I can accept, unlike the DVC Pool at Kidani with the afternoon Cruise ship guy & load music.  It may be fine at the signature or large pools; but Quiet Pools should be just that.  The little ones can go to the bigger pools with entertaining music and games.  I know I sound like an old fuddy duddy, ah,,,'cause I am.


----------



## theww228

Popo is safe and sound!!!!! Hooray!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

theww228 said:


> Popo is safe and sound!!!!! Hooray!!!


 Glad to hear!!


----------



## twokats

theww228 said:


> Popo is safe and sound!!!!! Hooray!!!



I know that is a weight off your shoulders.  Glad the news was good.


----------



## tea pot

*Hi Groupies 

Twinkle* Life can really bring us some tough stuff at times.
Prayers and Pixie dust to you and your family
*Sleepy* a Belated Veterans Day Thank You and p.s. what index cards?
*Theww*  Sounds like your having a Blast! I've always admired the spread sheet crowd
*DDad* I didn't know you were in that club.
*eliza*  No new groupie yet ..
*Disney Loving Iowan*  Thanks so much.  I love your corgi dogs We have a Corgi Cat really
                                he has a full size body and big black fluffy tail and little short legs.
                                yup corgi cat

I have to say that my heart is breaking for our quiet pool
it was favorite in all of WDW I glad I'm not there to watch it
I don't think I could take it


----------



## theww228

tea pot said:


> I have to say that my heart is breaking for our quiet pool
> it was favorite in all of WDW I glad I'm not there to watch it
> I don't think I could take it



It is so hard for us because I have so many memories of our kids in the pool. Seeing if they can stand on the next step down, going thru the bubbles, being there all alone with just our family, it felt so private and special. 

I also agree about not wanting the music blaring. I need my serenity!


----------



## DiznyDi

theww228 said:


> Popo is safe and sound!!!!! Hooray!!!



YAY!!!
So happy Popo found his way safely back to the loved ones he's so missed!   We're in NE Ohio.  If you follow college football, the Mt Union Purple Raiders are literally just down the street.  Really hate hearing the news of the demolition of our beloved pool 

teapot - are you a grandparent yet?  You know we are waiting with baited breath to hear the good news! (Hello to Mr Teapot!)  When are you back in the world?


----------



## theww228

Just got back from DHS with my father in law. My DS complained of a stomach ache earlier and got sick this evening, so my wife and MIL stayed back. He was up and playing afterwards so hopefully it was just an upset stomach. 

The girls were watching Disney movies and eating popcorn when we got back. Meat/cheese/fruit plate for the men, boy I love having a kitchen. Washing it all down with makers mark.... ah... life is good!

AK in the morning, hopefully DS feels better.


----------



## theww228

DiznyDi said:


> YAY!!!
> If you follow college football, the Mt Union Purple Raiders are literally just down the street.


I know exactly where you are at. That is a very pretty part of the state.


----------



## theww228

DS is still not feeling the best. He and I stayed back and are watching The Emperors New Groove and the rest of the family went to check out Disney Springs.  I hope he feels better later today. This does give me an excuse to stay in the room and watch football.   Go Bucks!


----------



## theww228

[URL=http://s602.photobucket.com/user/theww228/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_1.jpeg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## KAT4DISNEY




----------



## twinklebug

I keep reminding myself that everything we saw around the pool area was built or planted there by Disney. I'm hopefull that what they're creating will be just as nice... and maybe, better? It's possible!

Thank you to all who've expressed support for the situations going on around my family. It's all shifting a bit toward the positive now (knock on wood!) 

My heart goes out to Paris, we all know the pain of instantaneous, heartless destruction caused by the few on the many. Hate to say it happens all too often. Prayers for healing.

On the upside: 
So happy to here the tattered little zebra was recovered! I recall a time my dad drove a 6 hour round trip home to retrieve my sister's "blanky" (blanket) when we camped up in the white mountains and she was inconsolable. 

My grown son will be in Disney with us the first week of December! Now, just to convince my 18yo that staying home for a Patriots game is NOT more important than Disney.


----------



## theww228

twinklebug said:


> On the upside:
> So happy to here the tattered little zebra was recovered! I recall a time my dad drove a 6 hour round trip home to retrieve my sister's "blanky" (blanket) when we camped up in the white mountains and she was inconsolable.


Thanks! I had to chuckle at your story, that's what dads do. 



twinklebug said:


> My grown son will be in Disney with us the first week of December! Now, just to convince my 18yo that staying home for a Patriots game is NOT more important than Disney.


If he is playing in the game, then it is okay to stay back.... Otherwise he needs to go to Disney!


----------



## DiznyDi

Those pictures are really sad to view.  Our beautiful pool.....


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

tea pot said:


> *Hi Groupies
> *
> 
> *Disney Loving Iowan*  Thanks so much.  I love your corgi dogs We have a Corgi Cat really
> he has a full size body and big black fluffy tail and little short legs.
> yup corgi cat


LOL well now I just have to see a picture of what a corgi cat looks like!


----------



## theww228

From 11/9


----------



## jimmytammy

Glad Popo is back and safe in loving arms
I feel Disney will do a good job with the new pool, but it sure saddens me to see the tear up.


----------



## theww228




----------



## theww228

Spent the morning in the MK, of course it was busy being a Sunday. Rode on HM and 7D, watched Country Bears (out from scrims a few days ago), went to Tom Sawyer Island, had Starbucks and watched the festival of fantasy parade. FoF is my favorite parade of all time. Actually one of my favorite things in all of Disney. We headed back to the room and had a wonderful spaghetti dinner. Relaxing before heading into DHS for the evening to see the lights and hang out.


----------



## sleepydog25




----------



## jimmytammy

After seeing the pics, we pulled the plug on our short stay at VWL in Mar. before the cruise.  My MIL will be with us and the thoughts of noise when its supposed to be a relaxing stay...oh well, OKW, here we come!


----------



## tea pot

Happy Monday Groupies!
Check out my new Avatar


----------



## Dizny Dad

Tea pot - Love it!


----------



## eliza61

tea pot said:


> Happy Monday Groupies!
> Check out my new Avatar



Now that's cool


----------



## theww228

This morning


----------



## twinklebug

theww228 said:


> This morning


Oh Deere!

(Sorry! Couldn't help myself. )
I think it they're planning on replacing the Welcome sign that was/is still placed in this area they should take it down and pass it off to a groupie VWL owner here.


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> Oh Deere!
> 
> (Sorry! Couldn't help myself. )
> I think it they're planning on replacing the Welcome sign that was/is still placed in this area they should take it down and *pass it off to a groupie VWL owner here*.


I volunteer!  Sad picture, indeed.  Well, *JT*, we'll be there a couple of weeks ahead of you for the Princess Half Marathon; however, we opted to stick it out with the Lodge since we're always up before construction would begin, hit the sack after they would stop for the day, and in between will be in the parks.  Hopefully,* luv* and I won't rue that decision.


----------



## Kathymford

sleepydog25 said:


> I volunteer!  Sad picture, indeed.  Well, *JT*, we'll be there a couple of weeks ahead of you for the Princess Half Marathon; however, we opted to stick it out with the Lodge since we're always up before construction would begin, hit the sack after they would stop for the day, and in between will be in the parks.  Hopefully,* luv* and I won't rue that decision.



We decided to stay at the lodge too for WDW marathon weekend. I just love the boat too much ... here's hoping it will still be usable when we're there ...


----------



## twokats

tea pot said:


> Happy Monday Groupies!
> Check out my new Avatar



Teapot, it is just adorable!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

tea pot said:


> Happy Monday Groupies!
> Check out my new Avatar


Love it tea pot!!!


----------



## poggs

Are there any projections of what will be completed and by when?

Planning the July 2017 trip and would like to return to the wilderness lodge villas,as long as they are not too much of a building site.

So anyone able to hazard a guess as to the state of the resort in summer 2017?


----------



## jimmytammy

*teapot* Love the teapot!

*sleepy* I too would stay with the ressie in your case. If we were going into parks, I wouldnt take issue as much as we would be the same as you, wouldnt hear much in the time span.

*poggs *I feel the pool will be done by spring 2016, the rest of construction will be at least 2 years, so its hard to nail that one down.  Wish I could be more enlightening, maybe someone else with deeper info could chime in


----------



## Dizny Dad

*theww228* - I love the picture of the Deere in the woods . . .can't believe it lasted almost an entire day without somebody mentioning it.


----------



## theww228

I played the "Deere" in the woods joke on my kids and they thought it was pretty funny too. 

Yesterday we did BBB and ate at CRT for lunch. It was wonderful! Highlight of the trip. Today is our last full day.
We are going to BoG for lunch and then spending the remainder of the day in the MK until MVMCP starts tonight. Then back to the room for packing. Our flight doesn't go out until 5:30pm tomorrow so we will have a little time to go to a park or maybe just stay back and enjoy the Lodge.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> *teapot* Love the teapot!
> 
> *sleepy* I too would stay with the ressie in your case. If we were going into parks, I wouldnt take issue as much as we would be the same as you, wouldnt hear much in the time span.
> 
> *poggs *I feel the pool will be done by spring 2016, the rest of construction will be at least 2 years, so its hard to nail that one down.  Wish I could be more enlightening, maybe someone else with deeper info could chime in


And I agree with you taking issue.  lol  Not the place to be just to hang out for a couple of days.  I also believe the new Hidden Springs (and let's hope it stays that way) will be done by sometime in the spring.  As for the other construction, one would need a crystal ball to know when it will be finished.  However, I will leave you with these three simple letter:  P, V, & B.  (Hint: they're _still _not done.)


----------



## Kathymford

Hi groupies! I have a question for all of my DVC experts. I currently have two contracts with different use years and different home resorts (October VGC and December VWL). I've figured out how to manage that pretty well, but now I am considering adding on yet again (duh, it's what we do, right). How does it work if I'm going to add on to my December use year, but at a different resort (OKW)? Is it just another drop down on the site? Any insight would be helpful.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Did everyone see the thread about the bedroom clocks being removed property wide?   I'm not happy about it but also find it extremely ironic considering that Disney is making us more and more tied to time schedules.   Guess I'm just a dinosaur who still likes a bedside clocker even though I use my phone for an alarm.


----------



## Dizny Dad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Did everyone see the thread about the bedroom clocks being removed property wide?   I'm not happy about it but also find it extremely ironic considering that Disney is making us more and more tied to time schedules.   Guess I'm just a dinosaur who still likes a bedside clocker even though I use my phone for an alarm.



I was surprised when they put the "iPhone Home clocks in the rooms; over 30,400 units!  Then Apple changes the plug on the next series of phones, as if that was unheard of . . . . maybe the VP of Hotel stuff needed to be fired for investing in such time critical obsolescence type stuff.  And, yes, don't so many of us use our phones for morning alarms when traveling! 

I still have an iPhone 5; I'm holding out for the iPhone 9, the holographic projection screen unit; that will be right after the short lived 3D unit.  I'm sure we will not have to wait long. . . . . . . let's hope DVC doesn't spend our maintenance fees on any silly things for those.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> I was surprised when they put the "iPhone Home clocks in the rooms; over 30,400 units!  Then Apple changes the plug on the next series of phones, as if that was unheard of . . . . maybe the VP of Hotel stuff needed to be fired for investing in such time critical obsolescence type stuff.  And, yes, don't so many of us use our phones for morning alarms when traveling!
> 
> I still have an iPhone 5; I'm holding out for the iPhone 9, the holographic projection screen unit; that will be right after the short lived 3D unit.  I'm sure we will not have to wait long. . . . . . . let's hope DVC doesn't spend our maintenance fees on any silly things for those.



I agree about the ihomes - was quite surprised when they went in and as an Android user they've never been more than a clock for me.  Which is why since they spent all that money on them I wish they'd just stay.  Now they're they same for most everyone,  KWIM?  Removing them seems as reactive in a way as installing them in the first place.  I think they went in while  Jobs was on the Disney Board of directors not that that would have been an influence.  

Good luck with your holographic iphone!


----------



## theww228

Waiting in line at Casey's for some fries for the kids. I hope I get out in time for the castle lighting.


----------



## DiznyDi

Tea Pot - LOVE your new avatar! 

DDad and I chose to stay at the Lodge for our December trip.  I'll be so sad.....  But I do so love the decorations!  We were assured the Christmas decorations would not suffer due to construction.  

Caseys - would love to have some corn dog nuggets about now. Enjoy!


----------



## Granny

Kathymford said:


> Hi groupies! I have a question for all of my DVC experts. I currently have two contracts with different use years and different home resorts (October VGC and December VWL). I've figured out how to manage that pretty well, but now I am considering adding on yet again (duh, it's what we do, right). How does it work if I'm going to add on to my December use year, but at a different resort (OKW)? Is it just another drop down on the site? Any insight would be helpful.




I also have two home resorts and two use years.  If you buy another set of points at a new resort, it will be a separate contract since it will have new "home booking" benefits for OKW.  If you buy through Disney, my understanding is that they can hook your new points to the VWL master contract (assuming both are purchased from Disney).  I don't know of any great benefits to doing that.  And if you buy resale, they won't hook them together anyway.

So yes, you will end up with a third drop down option on DVC Member site.  I think you're smart...managing two UY's (February and October for me) is hard enough...no way would I want to try to manage 3 UY's.  

Just curious about OKW choice...is it because of cost per point?  Annual dues?  Grand Villas?  I'm only asking because OKW is generally not too hard to book at the 7 month window.   It would seem that adding more Dec UY VWL points might be easier and give you a stronger 11 month booking advantage since you would have more points at one resort.  But there is no right or wrong with DVC...just want to be sure to look at all the angles.  Good luck!


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> And I agree with you taking issue.  lol  Not the place to be just to hang out for a couple of days.  I also believe the new Hidden Springs (and let's hope it stays that way) will be done by sometime in the spring.  As for the other construction, one would need a crystal ball to know when it will be finished.  However, I will leave you with these three simple letter:  P, V, & B.  (Hint: they're _still _not done.)



*Sleepy*...great point about PVB. 

You know, I was amazed when looking at that PBS documentary on Walt Disney when they indicated that they broke ground for WDW in May 1967 and in just over four years it was opening!  Think about what they accomplished in 4 years and then they announce a 3 year construction window for WL/VWL "enhancements"?  I know they have to work around guest experiences since they aren't closing WL or VWL, but really 3 years?  Methinks Walt would have "asked" for a little quicker timetable!


----------



## theww228

Pretty well packed up for heading home tomorrow. Everyone else is asleep so I decided to sneak down to the carol wood room for a night cap. Ah, nothing more relaxing!

Does this look familiar?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Kathymford said:


> Hi groupies! I have a question for all of my DVC experts. I currently have two contracts with different use years and different home resorts (October VGC and December VWL). I've figured out how to manage that pretty well, but now I am considering adding on yet again (duh, it's what we do, right). How does it work if I'm going to add on to my December use year, but at a different resort (OKW)? Is it just another drop down on the site? Any insight would be helpful.





Granny said:


> I also have two home resorts and two use years.  If you buy another set of points at a new resort, it will be a separate contract since it will have new "home booking" benefits for OKW.  If you buy through Disney, my understanding is that they can hook your new points to the VWL master contract (assuming both are purchased from Disney).  I don't know of any great benefits to doing that.  And if you buy resale, they won't hook them together anyway.
> 
> So yes, you will end up with a third drop down option on DVC Member site.  I think you're smart...managing two UY's (February and October for me) is hard enough...no way would I want to try to manage 3 UY's.



Actually even with the resale contract DVC will make it a subcontract under your existing membership in the same UY.  You just have to have the title identical to your first.  I also always let my broker know I was already an owner and when I completed the paperwork for DVC I would add my existing membership number.  It's not a 100% guarantee that it'll end up under your existing but I've had it be done more than once.  

The way it works on the website won't be another drop down.  You can go into your points detail and see the individual contracts but on the booking engine you'll only see the combined totals of whatever UY you have selected in the drop down on the first page where you select the room to search for.  So if you select the Dec UY membership you'd see a combined total available for VWL and OKW.Then, when it comes down to selecting points for the room you are reserving, if you are in the 7 month window, you'll see both the VWL and the OKW contracts and points available in each and can choose which points you wish to use.  If it's in the 11 to 7 month window then you'll only see the contract for whichever home resort you are trying to book.


----------



## jimmytammy

theww228 said:


> Pretty well packed up for heading home tomorrow. Everyone else is asleep so I decided to sneak down to the carol wood room for a night cap. Ah, nothing more relaxing!
> 
> Does this look familiar?


Yes, yes it does.  I love that room!  I remember one night I was coughing like crazy with a cold, so at 10pm, I went down there, pulled up a comfy leather rocker in front of that fireplace with a good book, and spent til 6am napping, reading and just enjoying the ambiance.  We have had a few wonderful groupie meets there too


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> *Sleepy*...great point about PVB.
> 
> You know, I was amazed when looking at that PBS documentary on Walt Disney when they indicated that they broke ground for WDW in May 1967 and in just over four years it was opening!  Think about what they accomplished in 4 years and then they announce a 3 year construction window for WL/VWL "enhancements"?  I know they have to work around guest experiences since they aren't closing WL or VWL, but really 3 years?  Methinks Walt would have "asked" for a little quicker timetable!


Granny, you are so right about Walt getting things done.  That generation in general came from tough times, so they had a great work ethic.  My Dad is much like that, and he instilled it in me and glad he did. He reminds me a lot of Walt in that regard.  A fellow co-worker who has been with my dad 52 yrs. says this about my Dad..."Rome wasn't built in a day, but then again, Ray Whitesell wasn't the foreman on that job"


----------



## DVC1991

Hi everyone!! 

Soon to be VWL groupie!! My friend and I are going down next month and staying at the DVC villas for the first time! We have always gone to whispering canyon for dinner and admired the resort, so we are super excited to finally be staying there!!

Any advice for us newbies?


----------



## eliza61

DVC1991 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Soon to be VWL groupie!! My friend and I are going down next month and staying at the DVC villas for the first time! We have always gone to whispering canyon for dinner and admired the resort, so we are super excited to finally be staying there!!
> 
> Any advice for us newbies?




Welcome!!

Advice:  lol, one of my favorite activities is to get a cup of coffee and go down to the lobby early in the morning.  I sit in one of the big chairs by the fireplace and listen to the wonderful music.

it's a great resort


----------



## Dizny Dad

*  Welcome DVC1991! 
*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> *Sleepy*...great point about PVB.
> 
> You know, I was amazed when looking at that PBS documentary on Walt Disney when they indicated that they broke ground for WDW in May 1967 and in just over four years it was opening!  Think about what they accomplished in 4 years and then they announce a 3 year construction window for WL/VWL "enhancements"?  I know they have to work around guest experiences since they aren't closing WL or VWL, but really 3 years?  Methinks Walt would have "asked" for a little quicker timetable!



Lol- too true Granny!  My favorite around us is an interstate extension that's been going on for 10 plus years to extend approx 10 miles and still only part is open.  Actually, there was the previous 5 or 6 years for another shorter section.  I always tell DH that if they were building the highway system in the US today we'd be waiting for another 50 plus years before we'd make it across the country.  And I'm probably way underestimating that timeframe!


----------



## theww228

Morning of 11/18


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The way it works on the website won't be another drop down.  You can go into your points detail and see the individual contracts but on the booking engine you'll only see the combined totals of whatever UY you have selected in the drop down on the first page where you select the room to search for.  So if you select the Dec UY membership you'd see a combined total available for VWL and OKW.Then, when it comes down to selecting points for the room you are reserving, if you are in the 7 month window, you'll see both the VWL and the OKW contracts and points available in each and can choose which points you wish to use.  If it's in the 11 to 7 month window then you'll only see the contract for whichever home resort you are trying to book.



*Kathy*...thanks so much for correcting my misstatements.  I had heard that linking to the master contract with a resale is kind of iffy for MS administration.  And I guess I "assumed" that the new contract would be a separate drop down.  If it is under a master contract, I guess it would make sense as it would make it easier to book with both contracts at the 7 month window instead of booking some days with each and asking MS to link the reservations.  I appreciate the good info!


----------



## Granny

DVC1991 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Soon to be VWL groupie!! My friend and I are going down next month and staying at the DVC villas for the first time! We have always gone to whispering canyon for dinner and admired the resort, so we are super excited to finally be staying there!!
> 
> Any advice for us newbies?


*Welcome DVC 1991!* 

Please let your friend know that the construction around the resort will be there, and personally I would request a "bus side" view (even number room) to avoid potential construction noise and general construction viewing.  Aside from that you will be staying at what is unquestionably the best holiday destination at WDW with the holiday decorations and WL theming blending perfectly to make you feel like you are in Christmas heaven!  

Enjoy the trip!


----------



## DVC1991

Granny said:


> *Welcome DVC 1991!*
> 
> Please let your friend know that the construction around the resort will be there, and personally I would request a "bus side" view (even number room) to avoid potential construction noise and general construction viewing.  Aside from that you will be staying at what is unquestionably the best holiday destination at WDW with the holiday decorations and WL theming blending perfectly to make you feel like you are in Christmas heaven!
> 
> Enjoy the trip!




Thanks for the advice!!! I was wondering what the best situation would be with all that construction going on!


----------



## theww228

On the DME heading to MCO and then cold Ohio. Brrrrr!

We had a great time at the lodge and can't wait until next October to head back. Btw, resort decorations are not up yet, darn!


----------



## Kathymford

Granny said:


> I also have two home resorts and two use years.  If you buy another set of points at a new resort, it will be a separate contract since it will have new "home booking" benefits for OKW.  If you buy through Disney, my understanding is that they can hook your new points to the VWL master contract (assuming both are purchased from Disney).  I don't know of any great benefits to doing that.  And if you buy resale, they won't hook them together anyway.
> 
> So yes, you will end up with a third drop down option on DVC Member site.  I think you're smart...managing two UY's (February and October for me) is hard enough...no way would I want to try to manage 3 UY's.
> 
> Just curious about OKW choice...is it because of cost per point?  Annual dues?  Grand Villas?  I'm only asking because OKW is generally not too hard to book at the 7 month window.   It would seem that adding more Dec UY VWL points might be easier and give you a stronger 11 month booking advantage since you would have more points at one resort.  But there is no right or wrong with DVC...just want to be sure to look at all the angles.  Good luck!



Thanks for the advice and thank you @KAT4DISNEY with the detailed description! That's exactly what I wanted to know!

We were looking to buy direct (small add-on), so it was a waitlist issue. We waitlisted two resorts: the lodge (duh) and OKW. We liked boat access no matter where the boat goes. LOL. Well, the waitlist for OKW came through first, so now we are just deciding.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome DVC1991!!!!
Just being here constitutes you as an official groupie...but remember this, once a groupie, always a groupie
As for staying there, check out the Carolwood Pacific Room, a couple of Walt's personal train cars from his home track are located here. Great place to unwind after a day in the parks.
 Enjoy the ambiance of it all, the lanterns flickering while the crickets chirp, the faint background music playing western themed tunes. Take the Wonders of the Lodge Tour.  Enjoy all the little nooks and crannies of the entire place, great places to read, enjoy a drink of choice, or just watch the people rush around.


----------



## DiznyDi

WELCOME DVC1991!  So very nice to have you here!  DDad and I will be at the Lodge next month, too.  We'll be the old folks, walking slowly with not a care in the world.  You can often find us sitting in the (villas) rockers by the inglenook in front of the fireplace.  What are your dates?  We'll be there Dec. 12-19.

Things to do:  take time to enjoy the serenity and tranquility of the lodge (even with construction).  The Carolwood Pacific Room in the Villas is a great place to hang out, too.  The large leather rockers make for a great afternoon respite - particularly on your last day while waiting for DME.

Try to take the Lodge tour.  This is given by one of the Rangers and is available several days each week.  It's around 9:00AM and will last about an hour.  This gives wonderful insight and history.  Well worth the hour investment.

We enjoy an early morning walk over to Fort Wilderness.  Some here will stay for the breakfast buffet at Trail's End before returning.  Reports are that it's one of the best values on property - and good, too!  That's on our bucket list.  It's about a mile each way.  You'll see deer so close you can almost touch them.  On one walk we saw 23 deer!  We even saw a bobcat once.  You can walk back, take a boat to Contemporary/monorail or take a boat to Magic Kingdom.  I wouldn't recommend taking a bus.  There's an internal bus route that you need to take to get you to the bus stop.  This really eats up a lot of time.

Theww228 - many thanks for your bird's eye view and updates on the construction.  Sorry you weren't able to see any of the Christmas decorations yet.  I always thought it would be fun to find out when the big lobby tree was to be put up and camp out on one of the upper floor areas and watch as the tree came in and was set up.  Maybe someday....  All good things must come to an end.  Time to start planning your next trip.  Welcome back home. You chose a wonderful day to return.  Our temperatures reached nearly 70.

Kathymford - decisions, decisions.... DDad and I are much the same - we like the boats!  We particularly enjoy hearing the boat horns on the water first thing in the morning.


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi said:


> WELCOME DVC1991!  . . . . . . DDad and I will be at the Lodge next month, too.  We'll be the old folks, walking slowly . . . . . . . . .



Geeze Louise Dear, I resemble that remark . . .


----------



## sleepydog25

DVC1991 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Soon to be VWL groupie!! My friend and I are going down next month and staying at the DVC villas for the first time! We have always gone to whispering canyon for dinner and admired the resort, so we are super excited to finally be staying there!!
> 
> Any advice for us newbies?


Others have said most of what I would suggest, but I wish to add my welcome, as well.  As *JT *implied, the only requirement for membership in the Groupies is a love of the Lodge.  As part of this esteemed group, if you desire, we can put your trip plans on Page 1 (pm me with details) or add birthdays, anniversaries, etc., too.  For those, pm *jimmytammy*. Again, that's only if you wish to do so.

All the suggestions for things to do have been superb.  I would add eating made-to-order Mickey waffles at Roaring Fork, stopping by the new coffee bar at the Territory Lounge, grabbing a Hidden Mickey hint sheet at the front desk and going on a hunt for them, and I highly recommend breakfast at Trail's End--good food for an inexpensive (by Disney standards) price.  Again, welcome!


----------



## twokats

DVC1991!  So glad you have joined us.  Don't forget to grab a Moosie from page 1.


----------



## DVC1991

Absolutely loving all the welcomes and advice  I can already tell we are going to have a blast at the lodge this vacation! There is so much to look forward to!


----------



## wdrl

I don't read everything on this thread, so I apologize if this has already been mentioned.  Do you know what's missing from this photo?  Surely diehard VWL fans know?


----------



## jimmytammy

wdrl said:


> I don't read everything on this thread, so I apologize if this has already been mentioned.  Do you know what's missing from this photo?  Surely diehard VWL fans know?


I do, I do Mickey welcoming us home.  Sure hope they bring him back soon!


----------



## wdrl

jimmytammy said:


> I do, I do Mickey welcoming us home.  Sure hope they bring him back soon!


Yep, its the Welcome Home Mickey topiary.  None of the CMs I talked to today -- at least the ones familiar with the Mickey topiary -- would venture a guess if and when Mickey might return. 

Speaking of missing topiaries, the buffalo topiary that is normally near the front of Wilderness Lodge wasn't there today (11/19/2015).  I asked one of the greeters where it was and he was as surprised as me that it was gone.  Another CM thought it was in its normal spot yesterday.


----------



## theww228

jimmytammy said:


> I do, I do Mickey welcoming us home.  Sure hope they bring him back soon!


My father in law takes a picture of me with the Mickey topiary ever year, we were surprised to see him missing.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wdrl said:


> I don't read everything on this thread, so I apologize if this has already been mentioned.  Do you know what's missing from this photo?  Surely diehard VWL fans know?



He's been gone for awhile - too long I'm afraid......    And now the buffalo?!?!?!  It's just like they did at the MK - slowly removed until you didn't even realize they weren't there any longer and then finally one year started wondering what happened to the wonderful creatures.


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi and I were surprised to see Mickey missing in October.  I do remember that Mickey was replaced by Minnie a number of years ago when Mickey needed some work done.  That was short lived, and Mickey returned in a few months.  But the Buffalo?  It is the details that only we that love The Lodge will notice and miss as the New Lodge emerges.  But as history has shown, Disney never disappoints; they are masters of the details.


----------



## wdrl

Well, the buffalo might have been temporarily removed just to get cleaned up for the Holidays.  Like I said, the two CMs working the WL driveway were shocked to find the buffalo wasn't in its usual spot.

We are leaving tomorrow for Miami but we''ll be back at WDW on 11/29.  We'll swing by WL when we return and see if the buffalo is back.

BTW:  Does the buffalo have a name?


----------



## sleepydog25

I miss the Mickey topiary, and I also recall someone mentioning (and maybe posting a pic) it was gone several weeks ago.  I hope he returns. 

*THE BUFFALO BETTER RETURN, OR I WILL THROW A TEMPERTANTRUMSTOMPMYFEETHISSYFIT!  *

Other than that, I have no opinion on the matter. . .


----------



## wdrl

FYI:  I posted some Wilderness construction photos on DVCNews today (click here to see).  The photos were taken yesterday, November 19, 2015.

I'm hoping both Welcome Home Mickey and the Buffalo return to Wilderness.  I guess I could make a snarky comment like "Even Mickey and the Buffalo don't want to stay at Wilderness during the construction."  But I hate making snarky comments.


----------



## Granny

wdrl said:


> Yep, its the Welcome Home Mickey topiary.  None of the CMs I talked to today -- at least the ones familiar with the Mickey topiary -- would venture a guess if and when Mickey might return.
> 
> Speaking of missing topiaries, the buffalo topiary that is normally near the front of Wilderness Lodge wasn't there today (11/19/2015).  I asked one of the greeters where it was and he was as surprised as me that it was gone.  Another CM thought it was in its normal spot yesterday.





theww228 said:


> My father in law takes a picture of me with the Mickey topiary ever year, we were surprised to see him missing.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> He's been gone for awhile - too long I'm afraid......    And now the buffalo?!?!?!  It's just like they did at the MK - slowly removed until you didn't even realize they weren't there any longer and then finally one year started wondering what happened to the wonderful creatures.





Dizny Dad said:


> DiznyDi and I were surprised to see Mickey missing in October.  I do remember that Mickey was replaced by Minnie a number of years ago when Mickey needed some work done.  That was short lived, and Mickey returned in a few months.  But the Buffalo?  It is the details that only we that love The Lodge will notice and miss as the New Lodge emerges.  But as history has shown, Disney never disappoints; they are masters of the details.





			
				Sleepydog said:
			
		

> I miss the Mickey topiary, and *I also recall someone mentioning (and maybe posting a pic) it was gone several weeks ago.* I hope he returns.
> 
> *THE BUFFALO BETTER RETURN, OR I WILL THROW A TEMPERTANTRUMSTOMPMYFEETHISSYFIT!*





wdrl said:


> Well, the buffalo might have been temporarily removed just to get cleaned up for the Holidays.  Like I said, the two CMs working the WL driveway were shocked to find the buffalo wasn't in its usual spot.
> 
> We are leaving tomorrow for Miami but we''ll be back at WDW on 11/29.  We'll swing by WL when we return and see if the buffalo is back.
> 
> BTW:  Does the buffalo have a name?




*Sleepy*...you win the memory award!  They pulled the Mickey topiary the last day of our trip so that would be September 30.

*Dizny Dad*...you wouldn't have been surprised if you read my posts!  

http://www.disboards.com/threads/vwl-groupies-lovers-thread-special-collectors-edition.3242976/page-214#post-54559933


I tried to warn you!!!  


I can't see them doing away with the bison topiary unless they were having health issues with it?  Maybe he will become a roaming topiary, popping up in various places like an Elf on a Shelf.


----------



## sleepydog25

wdrl said:


> FYI:  I posted some Wilderness construction photos on DVCNews today (click here to see).  The photos were taken yesterday, November 19, 2015.
> 
> I'm hoping both Welcome Home Mickey and the Buffalo return to Wilderness.  I guess I could make a snarky comment like "Even Mickey and the Buffalo don't want to stay at Wilderness during the construction."  But I hate making snarky comments.


I recall when Topiary Mickey had a tail, as well, until a hard freeze apparently took care of that, ahem, "de-tail."  It was several years ago, and *luv* and I were sharing one of our first trips together.  It was December, and a three-night hard freeze blew in.  We came back a few months later, and the tail was gone.  As for the scrims masking the construction, if Disney had been really sharp, they'd have put up sandy beach screens along the walk by the actual beach  (which saddens me to think it will likely be gone when construction is done  ).


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I do remember the buffalo roaming off somewhere before a couple of years ago when I was there so I'll hold out hope for his return but Mickey's been on a walkabout for quite a long time!


----------



## wildernessDad

It is very unfortunate that the DVC Mickey topiary has been removed.  Every DVC resort has some iconic structure, and our Mickey topiary was it for VWL.  Disappointing.


----------



## wildernessDad

In happier news, 15 days until WDW and 21 days until VWL!


----------



## tea pot

Kathymford said:


> Thanks for the advice and thank you @KAT4DISNEY with the detailed description! That's exactly what I wanted to know!
> 
> We were looking to buy direct (small add-on), so it was a waitlist issue. We waitlisted two resorts: the lodge (duh) and OKW. We liked boat access no matter where the boat goes. LOL. Well, the waitlist for OKW came through first, so now we are just deciding.



Hi Kathy
I may be late but my vote is to hold out for the Lodge more points for the 11 month booking window
In one of the smallest

DVC resorts  we have more than one home resort but thankfully they all have the same UY  Best of luck

Welcome DVC 1991
You'll love it here


----------



## Kathymford

tea pot said:


> Hi Kathy
> I may be late but my vote is to hold out for the Lodge more points for the 11 month booking window
> In one of the smallest
> 
> DVC resorts  we have more than one home resort but thankfully they all have the same UY  Best of luck
> 
> Welcome DVC 1991
> You'll love it here



I ended up doing exactly that !!


----------



## jimmytammy

Listening to the WL Christmas loop as we put lights on the trees


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Listening to the WL Christmas loop as we put lights on the trees



We're working on some decorating as well.    

Outside is a bit cold (39 degrees) and the forecast is for a warm-up so I'm holding out for that!


----------



## DVC1991

We are working on making Disney themed Christmas stockings for our visit  because we are just that excited to be at the lodge in a little less than a month!!


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> Listening to the WL Christmas loop as we put lights on the trees



Great idea! I have that on my computer. Need to send it to my phone so I can play it on the stereo downstairs.

My son pulled out our tree earlier this week rearranged the room and set it up. I had rewired it with about $100 in LED bulbs 2 years back as I do love the tree, but the foster fails (FFs) were (still are) putting it to the test.  The experimentation week has concluded. Findings as follows:


Cats love to climb trees. Fake, real, imaginary... doesn't matter.
Aluminum pins are a bad design for hinging branches onto a Christmas tree when a 15# FF plans on settling onto the branch.

FFs hate the smell of pine scented sentcicles.
Adding a sentsiscle to the center pole of a tree will deter the FFs from climbing the tree.... but not from munching on the needles near the bottom.
Pinning dislodged, fully wired branches back into place with a cheap aluminum pin is made 5x harder than it should be when a duo of FFs will not remove themselves from the base of the tree and keep swatting at your hands.
Hydrocortisone creme does nothing to remove allergic reaction welts from the arms caused by scratches from a pine tree.
It's now time to find some kitten friendly ornaments. I refuse to put up the glass ones. Love how the trees at VWL, WL, Jambo and Kidani are dressed up in natural based ornaments. I think I need to try my hand at making some.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I just saw an announcement on allear.net about the F&G being extended for 90 days - from March 2nd to May 30th 2016.  Included in that announcement was this info:

_"Ranger Mickey Mouse in topiary form will appear for the first time to celebrate the 100th anniversary of the National Parks Service launched in 1916 to conserve the country’s natural scenic treasures."  _and_ "The *Ranger Mickey topiary garden* in Future World will offer a guest selfie and family photo opportunity featuring a Spaceship Earth backdrop."
_
I can't imagine they would but what if they kidnapped our Mickey for this?!  


jimmytammy said:


> Listening to the WL Christmas loop as we put lights on the trees



WL Christmas loop?  What is this?!


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I just saw an announcement on allear.net about the F&G being extended for 90 days - from March 2nd to May 30th 2016.  Included in that announcement was this info:
> 
> _"Ranger Mickey Mouse in topiary form will appear for the first time to celebrate the 100th anniversary of the National Parks Service launched in 1916 to conserve the country’s natural scenic treasures."  _and_ "The *Ranger Mickey topiary garden* in Future World will offer a guest selfie and family photo opportunity featuring a Spaceship Earth backdrop."
> _
> I can't imagine they would but what if they kidnapped our Mickey for this?!
> 
> 
> WL Christmas loop?  What is this?!



I don't think they'd do that to the villas, bad press y'know  Maybe he's modeling for them.
I have faith he will return.

While Ranger Mickey will be fun, if they want him to get excited reactions, they should design a Musket Mickey, the old Mickey logo for the fort. So many folk miss him.


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT
Its the Christmas Music you hear at WL that time of year.  I can make you a CD if you want?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> KAT
> Its the Christmas Music you hear at WL that time of year.  I can make you a CD if you want?



That would be great Jimmy!


----------



## Dean Marino

Sandy and I just got back home, last night at 2 AM.... greeted by 4 inches of snow in MI .

We were at the VWL this last 10 days.  Many of Sandy's photos of the Quite Poll area are on Humphrey's site....

So - what did we see?  Actually, all of it was ENCOURAGING.

The Quiet Pool started it's demo about 11-13.  For the next week, it was a Blitzkrieg.  That crew pretty much finished the major demo by 11-21.
LOTS of jackhammering - but ONLY during the promised times of 9:00 AM to 5:00 PM - and nothing on weekends.  They were VERY GOOD about this.  The equipment was MASSIVE - yet, once within the Villas, WE COULD HEAR NOTHING.  NADA.  ZIP.  And this is likely the very WORST of the planned work.

The rooms JUST around the Quiet Pool appeared to be vacant.  We think this was good planning by Disney, as the LODGE was PACKED - a whole week BEFORE Thanksgiving.

All in all, we had a GREAT trip .  To us?  The impact of all this work was minimal.  We remain very happy that we are booked for April, and don't think that the construction is particularly bad.  Just a personal opinion - this whole event may very well be nothing but a tempest in a teapot.  So sorry for anyone that moved over all of this.

One disappointment:  NO TREE by 11-21-2015.  That's two years with a late tree.  We're going to book earlier in 2016, and give up on the tree, as we just do not want to be at VWL during Thanksgiving week.


----------



## DiznyDi

Many thanks Dean for your report!  As we are headed there soon, I was curious to know how intense the construction is/was  We've requested a lake side room. Really appreciate your input!


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> KAT
> Its the Christmas Music you hear at WL that time of year.  I can make you a CD if you want?



JJJJJJJJJJJJJIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYY!!!!
Could I ask for one too?????
I will love you forever.


----------



## theww228

We started decorating this weekend also. One of our favorite things is our Wilderness Lodge mini tree.


----------



## DiznyDi

JT - while you're making cd's, would you kindly make one for us, too?  And like Kathy, I'll love you forever, too!

Theww228 - very cool WL tree!


----------



## jimmytammy

*theww228*, Love the tree!  We have one too

*twokats and Di*,  I will be more than happy to make yall a CD, just PM me your addresses!

*Dean*, thanks for the trip report.  Its great to know the noise didnt bother you.  I am like you, I feel if the noise coming from pool destruct was minimal from inside, it should be even better with the remaining construction, since it will be further from our digs


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi said:


> JT - while you're making cd's, would you kindly make one for us, too?  And like Kathy, I'll love you forever, too!
> 
> Theww228 - very cool WL tree!



*JT* - she already loves your family forever . . . . she is playing on your emotions.


----------



## Granny

*theww228...*Love the WL themed tree!

And my wife found the following on etsy...and you just know I had to share with you guys!

https://www.etsy.com/listing/225380836/wilderness-lodge-scented-wax-melts


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> *theww228...*Love the WL themed tree!
> 
> And my wife found the following on etsy...and you just know I had to share with you guys!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/225380836/wilderness-lodge-scented-wax-melts



This sounds like an asthma attack ready to happen in my house . . . .


----------



## Kathymford

Granny said:


> *theww228...*Love the WL themed tree!
> 
> And my wife found the following on etsy...and you just know I had to share with you guys!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/225380836/wilderness-lodge-scented-wax-melts



I am really tempted by this. Not gonna lie. lol I wonder how close it is?


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Woke up to this this morning.........


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Oh, I stumbled across this in the main lobby too.......

After viewing several of the other decorated resorts today, it's extremely clear which resort is the nicest; it's not even close. Seriously, not by a mile!


----------



## DVC1991

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> View attachment 137142
> 
> Oh, I stumbled across this in the main lobby too.......
> 
> After viewing several of the other decorated resorts today, it's extremely clear which resort is the nicest; it's not even close. Seriously, not by a mile!




ahhhh!!! this is so exciting!!!!!! they look gorgeous


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

After enjoying the peace and serenity by the fire in the CP room in the early morning hours I figured I'd get a few more photos


----------



## Friendlyadvice2




----------



## sleepydog25

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> View attachment 137142
> 
> Oh, I stumbled across this in the main lobby too.......
> 
> After viewing several of the other decorated resorts today, it's extremely clear which resort is the nicest;* it's not even close. Seriously, not by a mile!*


Amen!


----------



## theww228

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> View attachment 137233


Thanks for the photos! You did a really nice job of capturing the essence of the lodge.


----------



## mvndvm

jimmytammy said:


> KAT
> Its the Christmas Music you hear at WL that time of year.  I can make you a CD if you want?


Can I get one as well? We're here now and I made a comment to my son that I need to get the music!


----------



## jimmytammy

mvndvm said:


> Can I get one as well? We're here now and I made a comment to my son that I need to get the music!


Sure can!  Just PM me your mailing address


----------



## jimmytammy

*Friendly*, love the pics!  And you are right, no other resort comes close


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> *JT* - she already loves your family forever . . . . she is playing on your emotions.


Aww, the feeling is mutual towards you folks


----------



## wildernessDad

I don't have much to say today, but I love reading about your trips to WL.  18 days until we step into the lodge, so I'm happy about that.  Going to Kidani for one night followed by SSR for 5 nights followed by VWL for 6 nights.  My poor cat will hate me when we get home.  She'll be well looked after, but she won't have me to pester in the middle of the night.


----------



## theww228

Now that we are back from our trip I am going to post a few post trip pics and thoughts over the next week or so.

Due to plane tickets going sky high I, we went down on Saturday 11/7 instead of Sunday and spent the night at the AoA in the Cars section. We had a late flight and didn't get to the resort until about 10:30pm. The outdoor areas were amazing at night and we all loved the details. We had one suitcase that we didn't tag for DME and picked it up from the carousel and then requested the resort to not deliver the tagged luggage to the room. We grabbed some pizza, salads, and drinks from the food court and had a late snack back at the room. The room looked nicer in person than the pictures on-line. After being spoiled by the lodge I couldn't imagine spending the whole trip there though. 

Below is a picture of the 2 youngest kids. In the picture you will see "Queen" which is the youngest's must have stuffed animal, not to be confused with Popo that took a wild adventure through the Disney laundry system.


----------



## Kathymford

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> View attachment 137233



SWOON. I love this one. I want to go back to the lodge at Christmas now! lol. Anyone know how soon they start taking stuff down? I'll be there 1/4 ...


----------



## pmaurer74

I realized today that my house is slowly turning into the Wilderness Lodge... I asked my DH today if we should put some mouse antlers up in the fireplace and he said no. I did see an iron class moose bell I want though for the wall.


----------



## pmaurer74

jimmytammy said:


> KAT
> Its the Christmas Music you hear at WL that time of year.  I can make you a CD if you want?


Thank you for our CD!


----------



## Granny

Kathymford said:


> SWOON. I love this one. I want to go back to the lodge at Christmas now! lol. Anyone know how soon they start taking stuff down? I'll be there 1/4 ...



I think they keep the decorations up until about January 10 or so?  Seems I've been there at that time and they were still up. In any event you should be good with January 4 I should think.




pmaurer74 said:


> I realized today that my house is slowly turning into the Wilderness Lodge... I asked my DH today if we should put some mouse antlers up in the fireplace and he said no. I did see an iron class moose bell I want though for the wall.



Wilderness Lodge can have that affect...and the theming fits so well with this time of year.  

Not sure what "mouse antlers" are???  Sound like something Gaston might decorate with.


----------



## pmaurer74

Granny said:


> I think they keep the decorations up until about January 10 or so?  Seems I've been there at that time and they were still up. In any event you should be good with January 4 I should think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilderness Lodge can have that affect...and the theming fits so well with this time of year.
> 
> Not sure what "mouse antlers" are???  Sound like something Gaston might decorate with.


these? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




or are they Elk?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Probably won't get back on here tomorrow because I work all day (YAY retail) so I just wanted to wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving!!!!!  Hope you all have a great day and you enjoy some really good food!!!  You guys are all awesome!


----------



## Lakegirl

jimmytammy said:


> Listening to the WL Christmas loop as we put lights on the trees


Where can we find that?  Sounds great!!
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lakegirl

theww228 said:


> We started decorating this weekend also. One of our favorite things is our Wilderness Lodge mini tree.


Love that tree


----------



## Lakegirl

theww228 said:


> Now that we are back from our trip I am going to post a few post trip pics and thoughts over the next week or so.
> 
> Due to plane tickets going sky high I, we went down on Saturday 11/7 instead of Sunday and spent the night at the AoA in the Cars section. We had a late flight and didn't get to the resort until about 10:30pm. The outdoor areas were amazing at night and we all loved the details. We had one suitcase that we didn't tag for DME and picked it up from the carousel and then requested the resort to not deliver the tagged luggage to the room. We grabbed some pizza, salads, and drinks from the food court and had a late snack back at the room. The room looked nicer in person than the pictures on-line. After being spoiled by the lodge I couldn't imagine spending the whole trip there though.
> 
> Below is a picture of the 2 youngest kids. In the picture you will see "Queen" which is the youngest's must have stuffed animal, not to be confused with Popo that took a wild adventure through the Disney laundry system.


Where did your tagged luggage go if not to the resort?


----------



## theww228

Lakegirl said:


> Where did your tagged luggage go if not to the resort?


It went to the resort, but we didn't have it delivered to the room since we were transfering to VWL the next day. We couldn't get everything that was needed for 1 night in our carry on luggage so we left one checked bag untagged so we could pick it up. I called several times and tried to convince them to deliver of bags to VWL instead of AoA since they would just need moved the next morning. I didn't win that fight. Even though we had our rooms assigned when we got to AoA I stopped at the front desk and requested that the bags were to be stored and not delivered and also put out the do not disturb sign on the door so they didn't end up at our room at 2 am by mistake.


----------



## jimmytammy

pmaurer74 said:


> Thank you for our CD!


You are welcome, hope you enjoy!


----------



## jimmytammy

Lakegirl said:


> Where can we find that?  Sounds great!!
> PM me your address and I will get you one.  For the life of me, Im not sure where mine came from, but kept it on I Tunes(in fact as I write this, listening to it)


[/QUOTE]


----------



## jimmytammy

pmaurer74 said:


> these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or are they Elk?


I am pretty sure they are Moose


----------



## theww228

The 2 older kids exploring the little square windows at the front of the lodge.


----------



## Dizny Dad

pmaurer74 said:


> these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or are they Elk?



Yes, the antlers are Moose Antlers.  I made DiznyDi a Christmas Wreath a couple of years ago with a full, large Moose Shed (antler) I bought on the internet.  Folks make a living collecting sheds dropped by lots of different animals.  (Mostly the ones with antlers and horns  )  There are lots of places that sell them; most are singles, but you can get a set at a much higher price.  If interested, be sure the tips are not chewed if possible; Mickey and his friends chew on the shed antlers for the minerals, and it can really detract from the Shed, so get a picture of the Shed you are buying.  I took mine to a local florist to install into a large wreath and add some holiday bling.


----------



## jmassey1samchi

Seeing the pictures of the decorated lodge makes the anticipation even greater!  December 10th can't come fast enough!  First year as a dvc'er and this will be our first time staying at the lodge during Christmas.  I tell ya, booking something in January for December makes for a pretty tough wait. 
Also, wanted to ask about getting to epcot from the lodge.  Does taking the boat to MK and then the monorail take much longer than the bus?  Seems like the boat ride/monorail would be so much more fun. Hope everyone has a great thanksgiving!


----------



## Kathymford

jmassey1samchi said:


> Seeing the pictures of the decorated lodge makes the anticipation even greater!  December 10th can't come fast enough!  First year as a dvc'er and this will be our first time staying at the lodge during Christmas.  I tell ya, booking something in January for December makes for a pretty tough wait.
> Also, wanted to ask about getting to epcot from the lodge.  Does taking the boat to MK and then the monorail take much longer than the bus?  Seems like the boat ride/monorail would be so much more fun. Hope everyone has a great thanksgiving!



My first stay at the lodge was at Christmas also; very similar week.  Sigh. Anyhow, for that trip, we decided to have a "no buses" trip (other than ME of course) and took boats and monorails everywhere. It definitely took longer, but it was awesome. We just love the boats.


----------



## Granny

jmassey1samchi said:


> Also, wanted to ask about getting to epcot from the lodge.  Does taking the boat to MK and then the monorail take much longer than the bus?  Seems like the boat ride/monorail would be so much more fun. Hope everyone has a great thanksgiving!



Yes, it will take substantially longer than the bus.  But as you and Jimmy point out, if you're not in a rush, the boat/monorail combo is a great way to go!  

Have an awesome stay!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jmassey1samchi said:


> Seeing the pictures of the decorated lodge makes the anticipation even greater!  December 10th can't come fast enough!  First year as a dvc'er and this will be our first time staying at the lodge during Christmas.  I tell ya, booking something in January for December makes for a pretty tough wait.
> Also, wanted to ask about getting to epcot from the lodge.  Does taking the boat to MK and then the monorail take much longer than the bus?  Seems like the boat ride/monorail would be so much more fun. Hope everyone has a great thanksgiving!



I'll just back up that yes, that will take 2 or more likely 3 times longer.  Then the question becomes is it about the journey or spending the least amount of time getting to the destination.  If I'm bopping around I enjoy a monorail or boat ride but if I wish to get somewhere in the fastest way possible I have no issues with the buses.  In fact, we ride the VWL to MK bus fairly frequently since it's soooo convenient.  But I have a history of boats waiting until I'm running down the dock and then casting off right in front of me.  They got me last trip in Oct too and it was just on a visit to the lodge so the only boat ride we tried from there.


----------



## ccigliano

For the first time since 1997, I will not be at Disney to celebrate Christmas . I have also stayed at the WLV every year since it opened in late November and December. We decided to forgo our Christmas trip since we will be heading down at the end of January. I love the Lodge and hope the construction is a positive change and we still have a quiet cozy place to rest after walking miles daily.  I would love the Lodge Christmas music but don't want to bather anyone - is there a list of titles somewhere that I can download from iTunes? Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!


----------



## theww228

jmassey1samchi said:


> Seeing the pictures of the decorated lodge makes the anticipation even greater!  December 10th can't come fast enough!  First year as a dvc'er and this will be our first time staying at the lodge during Christmas.  I tell ya, booking something in January for December makes for a pretty tough wait.
> Also, wanted to ask about getting to epcot from the lodge.  Does taking the boat to MK and then the monorail take much longer than the bus?  Seems like the boat ride/monorail would be so much more fun. Hope everyone has a great thanksgiving!


I agree that the boat and monorail option is very enjoyable if you have the time. We try to do it once every trip.


----------



## ccigliano

I just noticed on the Resorts board that paying guests at the Lodge are getting $100 credits as compensation for the construction if they booked before the announcement of the construction.  Are DVC members who booked prior getting any discount in their points? Or other compensation?  I only think that a credit of points would be fair considering that the WLV are impacted much more than the Lodge and we shouldn't be treated differently just because we paid for our vacations upfront.


----------



## Kathymford

ccigliano said:


> I just noticed on the Resorts board that paying guests at the Lodge are getting $100 credits as compensation for the construction if they booked before the announcement of the construction.  Are DVC members who booked prior getting any discount in their points? Or other compensation?  I only think that a credit of points would be fair considering that the WLV are impacted much more than the Lodge and we shouldn't be treated differently just because we paid for our vacations upfront.



I got a phone call a while back offering to move us (our trip is in January). I opted to stay since I wanted to be in the MK area, and asked if there was anything else they could offer for the closed amenities and they gave me PH passes.


----------



## ccigliano

I think park hoppers is a nice gesture.  My trip is actually at the beginning of February so maybe I'll get a call soon and will know to ask.  Thanks so much!


----------



## jimmytammy

*CC*, not sure if ITunes has any of that music without purchasing individual tunes.  I think I got mine from back in the day when folks were able to post them for free and a simple download did the trick.  I am more than happy to make a CD for you, just PM me your address.


----------



## jimmytammy

Wanted to wish everyone a early Happy Thanksgiving!  We have 70 plus folks OTW for lunch tomorrow so wanted to make sure I wished all a great one.  Part of what I am thankful for...you folks.  Lots of love to you and yours


----------



## sleepydog25

ccigliano said:


> I think park hoppers is a nice gesture.  My trip is actually at the beginning of February so maybe I'll get a call soon and will know to ask.  Thanks so much!


We're there in mid to late Feb, as well, and we've yet to get a call.  It will be interesting to see if we do.  Waiting. . .


----------



## tea pot

Happy Thanksgiving Groupies
May God Bless each and
everyone of you and yours

This year Mr teapot and I are Thankful
For our first grandchild
It's a Boy a healthy and happy 7lb 5oz bundle of love
Born last Monday morning
As my dear mother in law would say
I'm a Happy Women !


----------



## Corinne

Happy Thanksgiving Groupies!  I hope you all enjoy your day.


----------



## Corinne

tea pot said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Groupies
> May God Bless each and
> everyone of you and yours
> 
> This year Mr teapot and I are Thankful
> For our first grandchild
> It's a Boy a healthy and happy 7lb 5oz bundle of love
> Born last Monday morning
> As my dear mother in law would say
> I'm a Happy Women !



Congratulations Teapot! Blessings to you all!


----------



## sleepydog25

tea pot said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Groupies
> May God Bless each and
> everyone of you and yours
> 
> This year Mr teapot and I are Thankful
> For our first grandchild
> It's a Boy a healthy and happy 7lb 5oz bundle of love
> Born last Monday morning
> As my dear mother in law would say
> I'm a Happy Women !


Congrats!  And Happy Turkey Day to all Groupies!  Let the drinki. . .er, eating begin!!


----------



## ottawagreg

Happy Thanksgiving to all of my groupie friends.  I cannot recall the last time I posted anything.  It has been too long then I suppose.  Twenty-six days until we arrive at the villas.  I am thankful for that.  Thankful for a whole host of blessing in my life.  I intend to try to linger around the table a little longer this year.  One never knows what the new year brings.  I hope all enjoys their family and friends this weekend.  God bless you all.

Mrs. Teapot, you are especially blessed with the joy of a little one. New life is God's greatest blessing.  Good for you!


----------



## Granny

*         To all the Groupies!!!        

*


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

tea pot said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Groupies
> May God Bless each and
> everyone of you and yours
> 
> This year Mr teapot and I are Thankful
> For our first grandchild
> It's a Boy a healthy and happy 7lb 5oz bundle of love
> Born last Monday morning
> As my dear mother in law would say
> I'm a Happy Women !


Congratulations tea pot!!!!  What a great Thanksgiving for you!


----------



## wildernessDad

Woo hoo!  8 days to WDW and 14 days to WL / VWL!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I hope it's so quiet here because everyone has been enjoying their holiday with friends and family, or if not that then out getting some great Black Friday deals!    Tv's were on our list - time to upgrade a bit from the old tube TV's we still have around although it still bothers me a bit to (hopefully) get rid of tv's that are working perfectly fine.  Decided it would be nice to have the HD content actually display in HD though.


----------



## Granny

*Kathy*...we had an old projection big screen tv that we replaced this year finally.  But I know what you mean...the tv was still functioning and I remember what we paid for it several years ago. 

I will say that moving up to HD finally was nice.  We certainly can live without it but it is a nice upgrade, mostly because the picture now fills the televisions we have without the black strips top and bottom.  

I hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving and is enjoying the beginning of this Christmas season.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I hope it's so quiet here because everyone has been enjoying their holiday with friends and family, or if not that then out getting some great Black Friday deals!    Tv's were on our list - time to upgrade a bit from the old tube TV's we still have around although it still bothers me a bit to (hopefully) get rid of tv's that are working perfectly fine.  Decided it would be nice to have the HD content actually display in HD though.


There is a distinct and very noticeable upgrade in picture quality with an HD over regular SD.  The first time you watch a National Geographic special, it will blow your socks off.  I'm so used to HD now that SD quality content (which we get with our Roku mostly) annoys me.  Hope Turkey Day was good for all.


----------



## twinklebug

I hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving!

It was quiet here.  We made a ton of food. Hopped about in the afternoon on Black Friday to pick the bones of what was left. I'm not into getting up early to face cold weather and crowds. I grabbed a kindle for my daughter for traveling with instead of lugging her laptop along, and a few other small items as gifts, but nothing much.

KAT, I swear we run parallel lives, LOL. I've had HD television sets for years, but other than BluRays, have not used it for television. Saw an antenna  for over the air HD content as I refuse to upgrade and pay the cable company for anything that should be free (also been playing with the idea of dropping cable.) The antenna however needs the input the cable box is using. Now I need to make a trip to Comcast for an upgraded box that uses the HDMI input. Always something! 
Three-day countdown to our WDW-Jambo House visit, daughter and I leave Thursday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My son decided he is staying home this trip. I'm a bit nervous, but at least we live in an age that he can call or text me, and when I bug him about the condition of the fur-babies he can send proof of them being fine via pics  Considering teasing him with a few star wars launch bay pics too.


----------



## twokats

Sorry to miss telling everyone to enjoy their Thanksgiving, which I hope you did.

I have been busy cooking, thinking about packing for the cruise Thursday and going to doctor's offices.

Hope everyone got stuffed. . . . and didn't go too crazy on Black Friday.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

sleepydog25 said:


> There is a distinct and very noticeable upgrade in picture quality with an HD over regular SD.  The first time you watch a National Geographic special, it will blow your socks off.  I'm so used to HD now that SD quality content (which we get with our Roku mostly) annoys me.  Hope Turkey Day was good for all.


You can really notice it too when watching sports.  I can't stand to watch in SD anymore cause it looks so grainy and out of focus.  

So is anyone tired of turkey leftovers yet?  LOL


----------



## eliza61

Happy "start of the holiday season" everyone.  LOL  glad to hear that everyone had a great holiday.

Our family Thanksgiving tradition means the Macy's Thanksgiving day parade, window gazing and the theater.

Back in the prehistoric days, growing up in NYC there weren't any "malls", so around Christmas time the big department stores all had really fantastic Christmas "windows".  Huge, brightly colored decorated "windows" that you would go to see. Usually someone enterprising soul in my family would be drafted to take all the kids downtown to see them, leaving the host folks the ability to cook.  LOL.

This year Macy's is celebrating the 50th anniversary of "A charlie brown Christmas" which is the perennial favorite Holiday special in my house.  LOL, Tiffany's made the entire outside of their store to look like, what else but Diamonds.   If you ever get a chance to get to the Big apple, check it out. 

[GALLERY=]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/GALLERY]


----------



## Dizny Dad

*TeaPot & Mr. TeaPot* - Congratulations on such a wonderful event in your lives.  It  must be the best parenting experience because we call it the _GRAND_parenting experience; Best wishes and prayers to all in the family.



eliza61 said:


> Happy "start of the holiday season" everyone.  LOL  glad to hear that everyone had a great holiday. . . . . . . .
> 
> Back in the prehistoric days, growing up in NYC there weren't any "malls", so around Christmas time the big department stores all had really fantastic Christmas "windows". . . . . . . .



Wow, great memories!

Yeah, DiznyDi & I, too, have great memories of going to see all of the beautifully decorated windows at the major department stores in downtown Cleveland in the early 60's.  We felt it was important to let our kids have that same experience, so we drug them to Cleveland to see the department store windows in the mid 80's (at least the ones still around) and to visit Care Bear City, a huge light show in the city square.  And as any NE Ohioans know, it wouldn't be a complete experience without going to see Mr. Jing-a-Ling (Keeper of Santa's keys for those that don't know).  Mr. Jing-a-Ling was one of Santa's elves that was on TV on a Cleveland Channel every night after Thanksgiving until Christmas eve from ~4:55 to 5PM from _Haley's Seventh Floor_ when I was a child, reminding us all to keep being good and sharing stores of keeping Santa's keys to all of the places in the North Pole.  I was surprised to see Mr. Jing-a-Ling still active in Cleveland after seeing him 30 some years earlier when I was little.  Haley's was no longer in business when visiting with my children, but one of the last department stores (sorry, forget which one) in downtown created a place for him (the original!) and the line was long!

As we stood in line, my children wanting to know who this Mr. Jing-a-Ling guy was (no longer on TV - so obviously just a draw for parents!), along came Mr. Jing-a-Ling walking down the line heading for his big chair.  I saw him, stuck out my had to greet him, and said "Mr. Jing-a-Ling - do you remember me?"  And sure enough, being the great memory he was, shouted back "I sure do!".  DD and DS were amazed; I was heart happy!

Mr. Jing-a-Ling
How you ring-a ling
Keeper of the keys;
On Haley's Seventh Floor
We'll be looking for,
You to turn the key!

Man, am I Old

*Thanks Eliza* for stirring those old memories.  We all have them, but sometimes they just need to be stirred up from the bottom.

And to all - Enjoy these coming days with family and friends; forgive those that need it, forget when you can.  And may you be blessed.


----------



## horselover

tea pot said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Groupies
> May God Bless each and
> everyone of you and yours
> 
> This year Mr teapot and I are Thankful
> For our first grandchild
> It's a Boy a healthy and happy 7lb 5oz bundle of love
> Born last Monday morning
> As my dear mother in law would say
> I'm a Happy Women !



Congratulations Teapot!   That's fantastic news.  Enjoy your first grandson!   

Hey groupies!  Remember me?  I do well keep up for brief bursts then fall right off that rocker & can't get back up!   I hope everyone is doing well.  I kept seeing various Lodge/WDW pictures on Di's FB page so I wondering if perhaps they were there now.  But it appears it's just a case of pre trip excitement unless the vacation calendar isn't updated.   I'll be looking forward to seeing Lodge photos & reports on how it is staying there with the construction going on.  I'm looking forward to popping over for a couple visits.   I may just avoid the area behind the villas completely & pretend nothing is happening.     

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## Granny

*Eliza & DDad*...thanks for the pictures and the memories.  We had several department stores with the Christmas windows as well that my Mom used to take us to go visit during the Christmas season.  I recall how elaborate they were...lots of motion and even some crude animatronic kind of things (we're talking about the 60's here folks).  It was really a wonder. 

*Horselover*...Julie know you know you are always welcome here no matter what the frequency of appearance may be.


----------



## wildernessDad

New things, for us, we're doing this coming WDW vacation.

1.  New Sci-Fi Dine-In breakfast.
2.  Morimoto Asia dinner
3.  Be Our Guest breakfast.
4.  Jock Lindsey's Hangar Bar.
5.  Osborne Lights with special viewing glasses.

Other cool things (not new to us).
1.  Trader Sam's Grog Grotto.
2.  Top of the World Lounge at Bay Lake Tower.


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> *Eliza & DDad*...thanks for the pictures and the memories.  We had several department stores with the Christmas windows as well that my Mom used to take us to go visit during the Christmas season.  I recall how elaborate they were...lots of motion and even some crude animatronic kind of things (we're talking about the 60's here folks).  It was really a wonder.
> 
> *Horselover*...Julie know you know you are always welcome here no matter what the frequency of appearance may be.



Thanks Granny!     



wildernessDad said:


> New things, for us, we're doing this coming WDW vacation.
> 
> 1.  New Sci-Fi Dine-In breakfast.
> 2.  Morimoto Asia dinner
> 3.  Be Our Guest breakfast.
> 4.  Jock Lindsey's Hangar Bar.
> 5.  Osborne Lights with special viewing glasses.
> 
> Other cool things (not new to us).
> 1.  Trader Sam's Grog Grotto.
> 2.  Top of the World Lounge at Bay Lake Tower.



Fun!  I've done 1 out of 7!  What are the special viewing glasses for Osborne lights?     I would like to try Trader Sam's this trip.  TOWL should be easy enough since we'll be at BLT.  That was the one thing from your list I've done.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

5 more sleeps for us until we're back in the world.  With our early onset of winter this year I don't think I'm sorry that I spaced out on the day I needed to cancel this trip.  It was originally booked to see the Osborne lights for the last time but we lucked into an early preview of them on our Oct/Nov trip - but the day we saw them was the same day I needed to cancel for the points to not go into holding and my brain did not process that until the next day.  Oops!  I did shorten it up but we'll do our last Osborne light visit, take in the CP once or twice and finally make it to a Member Mixer.  



wildernessDad said:


> New things, for us, we're doing this coming WDW vacation.
> 
> 1.  New Sci-Fi Dine-In breakfast.
> 2.  Morimoto Asia dinner
> 3.  Be Our Guest breakfast.
> 4.  Jock Lindsey's Hangar Bar.
> 5.  Osborne Lights with special viewing glasses.
> 
> Other cool things (not new to us).
> 1.  Trader Sam's Grog Grotto.
> 2.  Top of the World Lounge at Bay Lake Tower.



Sounds fun wilderness Dad!  We've done the Star Wars breakfast at Sci-Fi which was great and I think the menu is supposed to be similar so I hope you enjoy it too!  Morimoto - haven't done that.  Be Our Guest - I've done lunch and dinner but not breakfast.  Jock Lindsey - I bowed out the night my nephews and niece went over there but we'll make it sometime.  Osborne lights - definitely doing that and will try and pick up some of the AP glasses which I think you're referring to.  When I was at Lowes a couple of weeks ago they had several glasses there and I almost got one of those since they were $1-2 dollars and different design that what I've heard the AP ones are but decided we'd just wait and see if they have any left.  I've done Trader Sam's at DL but not WDW and we've frequently done TOTWL!  Tip Top Colada - yum!  The Monorail Yellow is pretty tasty too.  Have fun!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

horselover said:


> Thanks Granny!
> Fun!  I've done 1 out of 7!  What are the special viewing glasses for Osborne lights?     I would like to try Trader Sam's this trip.  TOWL should be easy enough since we'll be at BLT.  That was the one thing from your list I've done.




Here's the quote on the glasses.

"This year marks the grand finale presentation of The Osborne Family Spectacle of _Dancing Lights. And as a Passholder, you can marvel at their beauty, music and magic all season long.

PLUS, as an exclusive Passholder treat, if you visit to enjoy the lights on Mondays and Wednesdays, you can pick up special “spectacles” to wear—so the lights will sparkle and dance even more brightly!

To pick up your complimentary pair, simply stop by Sid Cahuenga’s One-of-a-Kind at Disney’s Hollywood Studios (directly to your left upon entering the park, just beyond Guest Relations). Offer valid after 5:30 PM on Mondays and Wednesdays during the final season of Spectacle of Dancing Lights, which runs from November 6, 2015 to January 3, 2016. One per Passholder while supplies last—Passholder card and photo ID required."_


----------



## wildernessDad

Oh, I forgot one more new thing I want to try.  The Ganachery over at Disney Springs.  They open on Dec 15 and we'll be at Disney Springs on Dec 16.  I've pretty much cut out processed sugar, but I'm going to cheat just a bit this coming vacation.  Vivoli gelato and Ganachery dark chocolate caramels come to mind.  As does the chocolate milkshake at 50's.


----------



## sleepydog25

wildernessDad said:


> Here's the quote on the glasses.
> 
> "This year marks the grand finale presentation of The Osborne Family Spectacle of _Dancing Lights. And as a Passholder, you can marvel at their beauty, music and magic all season long.
> 
> PLUS, as an exclusive Passholder treat, if you visit to enjoy the lights on Mondays and Wednesdays, you can pick up special “spectacles” to wear—so the lights will sparkle and dance even more brightly!
> 
> To pick up your complimentary pair, simply stop by Sid Cahuenga’s One-of-a-Kind at Disney’s Hollywood Studios (directly to your left upon entering the park, just beyond Guest Relations). Offer valid after 5:30 PM on Mondays and Wednesdays during the final season of Spectacle of Dancing Lights, which runs from November 6, 2015 to January 3, 2016. One per Passholder while supplies last—Passholder card and photo ID required."_


Of course, we come in after a Wednesday and leave the following Monday.   However, we do have a few sets of those Lowe's spectacles which I bought last year--not sure how the Disney ones work, but the ones we have make dozens of Santas, or reindeer, or candy canes, et. al., when using them to view any lights.  They'll just have to do.


----------



## twinklebug

Anyone here have any input regarding the Universal Hotels? I'm planning out a spring trip with the boy, not sure I want to spring for Hard Rock or Portafino, but the new value resort they built looks very disturbingly 50s. It would be for a quick 3 night trip before moving over to AKV. Are they worth it?



sleepydog25 said:


> Of course, we come in after a Wednesday and leave the following Monday.   However, we do have a few sets of those Lowe's spectacles which I bought last year--not sure how the Disney ones work, but the ones we have make dozens of Santas, or reindeer, or candy canes, et. al., when using them to view any lights.  They'll just have to do.


I hear the DVC ones have a subliminal message in the glasses telling us to add on more points, and that $155/pt is a steal.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Of course, we come in after a Wednesday and leave the following Monday.   However, we do have a few sets of those Lowe's spectacles which I bought last year--not sure how the Disney ones work, but the ones we have make dozens of Santas, or reindeer, or candy canes, et. al., when using them to view any lights.  They'll just have to do.



I've read of a couple people that got them on other days too Sleepy.  Wouldn't hurt to ask anyway.  I think they are like the Lowes but do a snowflake pattern.  It should be Mickey's!


----------



## Kathymford

twinklebug said:


> Anyone here have any input regarding the Universal Hotels? I'm planning out a spring trip with the boy, not sure I want to spring for Hard Rock or Portafino, but the new value resort they built looks very disturbingly 50s. It would be for a quick 3 night trip before moving over to AKV. Are they worth it?
> 
> 
> I hear the DVC ones have a subliminal message in the glasses telling us to add on more points, and that $155/pt is a steal.



We LOVED Cabana Bay, but we are into that retro theme. It doesn't include front of the line pass at Universal, and has bus transportaion to the parks (which was still quick and readily available last November). But it was a great place. The theming was amazing for a "value" right down to the V05 shampoo in the shower. Disney value resorts should take note.


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> Anyone here have any input regarding the Universal Hotels? I'm planning out a spring trip with the boy, not sure I want to spring for Hard Rock or Portafino, but the new value resort they built looks very disturbingly 50s. It would be for a quick 3 night trip before moving over to AKV. Are they worth it?



To me, the Universal Hotels are worth it if you are planning on touring the Universal parks.  Keep in mind that you can get front-of-the-line access at both parks for both the check-in and check-out days, so when we stayed only one night we got two days of preferred touring which was enough for us to do pretty much everything at those parks.  If you stay two nights you get 3 days of touring which is good.

As for whether they are worth it, the answer is very much a yes.  Universal charges for FOTL passes (hope Disney doesn't follow suit) and though they do have some free passes available for each attraction we found that they disappear very quickly in the day.  So staying at their resorts is a good way to get that perk without paying the extra $40 or so per person. 

The hotels at Universal are pretty pricy and we've stayed at the three main ones.  I'd knock out the new budget resort since it doesn't include FOTL passes (at least it didn't the last time we stayed at Universal).  Of the others, Portafino is a beautiful resort and wonderfully themed as well as a Disney resort, but it is also the most expensive.  In the middle is Hard Rock which is always popular with the younger set and then the Royal Pacific is the least expensive of the three and we like that one a lot.  They are all good hotels but we tend to look at Royal Pacific since it costs a little less and provides the same perks as the other two.

Good luck!  And use the early entry to go directly to Harry Potter attractions...within an hour the line there is very long and I'm not sure that FOTL applies to all of those attractions.


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> I hear the DVC ones have a subliminal message in the glasses telling us to add on more points, and that $155/pt is a steal.


   And I agree with *KAT*--the glasses should have Mickeys!  Or Santa Mickeys!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Anyone here have any input regarding the Universal Hotels? I'm planning out a spring trip with the boy, not sure I want to spring for Hard Rock or Portafino, but the new value resort they built looks very disturbingly 50s. It would be for a quick 3 night trip before moving over to AKV. Are they worth it?
> 
> 
> I hear the DVC ones have a subliminal message in the glasses telling us to add on more points, and that $155/pt is a steal.



My 2 cents - we've only stayed at the Royal Pacific a couple of times when I've had conferences and would continue with that one as it's the least expensive of the 3 that get you the unlimited FOTL.  And it's very easy to get to the parks from there.  Cabana Bay, though it looks fun to me, loses most of my interest because they don't provide the FOTL pass.  IMO at least Royal Pacific is worth it if you are going to spend some time at Universal.  We do the Universal parks now and then but it's slow times of the year so we just use DVC and drive over.  The FOTL is pretty awesome though and I suspect we may do a night or two at Royal Pacific sometime.  With the hotels (all of them I think) you do get the early entry which works for HP since FOTL does not apply to either Forbidden Journey or Gringotts nor the Hogwarts Express.  

Actually, when we went to Universal in Nov my niece played rock/paper/scissors with the FOTL attendant at Dragon Challenge and got us that access for that ride.  Lines were so short all it really meant was we didn't have to wind our way thru the normal que but it was a fun surprise for her!  It's not the first time we've gotten let into it but the previous was way back when they were still building HP and it was still Dueling Dragons that actually raced.  I miss that.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Kathymford said:


> W....The theming was amazing for a "value" right down to the *V05 shampoo* in the shower. Disney value resorts should take note.



Love that touch!


----------



## Kathymford

I wanted to add regarding Universal. We were going strictly for Harry Potter. I mean, I would live there if I could. lol. And FOTL doesn't work on about 80% of the rides in those lands (at least previously). So for us it made sense to spend less at Cabana Bay, especially at an AP rate in Nov., it was a no-brainer for us.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> And I agree with *KAT*--the glasses should have Mickeys!  Or Santa Mickeys!!



I just read that the glasses handed out for the Merry and Bright dessert party are Mickey's!!  So I'm trying to figure out where I thought I read that the Passholder ones were not.  I'd think they'd all be the same.    Santa Mickey would be the best!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Ok, I've kind of figured out why I'm confused on the glasses - some of the reports are saying they are Mickey's but then Allears said they were expecting them to be Mickey's but they weren't and they weren't going to say what they were so people could be surprised.   @wildernessDad you'll have to let us know!


----------



## horselover

wildernessDad said:


> Here's the quote on the glasses.
> 
> "This year marks the grand finale presentation of The Osborne Family Spectacle of _Dancing Lights. And as a Passholder, you can marvel at their beauty, music and magic all season long.
> 
> PLUS, as an exclusive Passholder treat, if you visit to enjoy the lights on Mondays and Wednesdays, you can pick up special “spectacles” to wear—so the lights will sparkle and dance even more brightly!
> 
> To pick up your complimentary pair, simply stop by Sid Cahuenga’s One-of-a-Kind at Disney’s Hollywood Studios (directly to your left upon entering the park, just beyond Guest Relations). Offer valid after 5:30 PM on Mondays and Wednesdays during the final season of Spectacle of Dancing Lights, which runs from November 6, 2015 to January 3, 2016. One per Passholder while supplies last—Passholder card and photo ID required."_



Thanks WD!  I hadn't read this.  Probably won't do us much good as we plan to hit DHS on Tue.  We may or may not make it over there again for a 2nd viewing.  Depends on how packed it is.  I did just see them opening weekend so next time will be my 2nd visit anyway.



KAT4DISNEY said:


> I've read of a couple people that got them on other days too Sleepy.  Wouldn't hurt to ask anyway.  I think they are like the Lowes but do a snowflake pattern.  It should be Mickey's!



I have a Mickey pair!  They gave them to us at the private Illuminations dessert party we attended during my Disney agent ed program back in Jan.   It was pretty cool to see the fireworks in the shape of Mickey heads.     

I have some big travel news to share for 2016.  As if this year wasn't good enough with the fabulous river cruise next year my #1 dream trip is finally going to happen.  We're going to New Zealand!!   Middle Earth here we come!    

Not sure if anyone here will know the answer but since we have some BLT owners maybe you do.  Am I correct that CR/BLT charges for package deliveries because they're a conference resort?   I'm debating whether or not to ship the tree down this year.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Thanks WD!  I hadn't read this.  Probably won't do us much good as we plan to hit DHS on Tue.  We may or may not make it over there again for a 2nd viewing.  Depends on how packed it is.  I did just see them opening weekend so next time will be my 2nd visit anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Mickey pair!  They gave them to us at the private Illuminations dessert party we attended during my Disney agent ed program back in Jan.   It was pretty cool to see the fireworks in the shape of Mickey heads.
> 
> I have some big travel news to share for 2016.  As if this year wasn't good enough with the fabulous river cruise next year my #1 dream trip is finally going to happen.  We're going to New Zealand!!   Middle Earth here we come!
> 
> Not sure if anyone here will know the answer but since we have some BLT owners maybe you do.  Am I correct that CR/BLT charges for package deliveries because they're a conference resort?   I'm debating whether or not to ship the tree down this year.




New Zealand - cool!  It's on my bucket list.  

And yes, deliveries to CR go to the business center so there's a fee to pick it up.


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> New Zealand - cool!  It's on my bucket list.
> 
> And yes, deliveries to CR go to the business center so there's a fee to pick it up.



Thanks Kathy!  I figured you'd know the answer.  I was just hoping you'd tell me my recollection of the fee was wrong!           Since I've decided we'll do a quick stop (I hope) at Super Walmart on the way to the hotel I may just pick up a cheap tabletop tree.  It will probably cost less than shipping the box plus the package delivery fee.  I may be able to fit it in the OL now that our Keurig died.          I left that at BCV when we were there in Oct.  Same issue we had last Dec. using it I had again.  Tried & tried to flush it out but to no avail.    DH thinks they're probably not meant to sit with water in them for extended periods of time.  He's probably right about that.  

And thank you for just reminding me I need to find out if I can go riding while I'm in NZ.  I see your name & think of horses.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

horselover said:


> Congratulations Teapot!   That's fantastic news.  Enjoy your first grandson!
> 
> Hey groupies!  Remember me?  I do well keep up for brief bursts then fall right off that rocker & can't get back up!   I hope everyone is doing well.  I kept seeing various Lodge/WDW pictures on Di's FB page so I wondering if perhaps they were there now.  But it appears it's just a case of pre trip excitement unless the vacation calendar isn't updated.   I'll be looking forward to seeing Lodge photos & reports on how it is staying there with the construction going on.  I'm looking forward to popping over for a couple visits.   I may just avoid the area behind the villas completely & pretend nothing is happening.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!


Hi Horselover!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

@twinklebug - did you see this Black Friday Deal for Universal?  Lots of the spring dates are blacked out but figured I'd post this if you were thinking more like April.  https://www.universalorlando.com/vacation-packages/black-friday-vacation-deals.aspx?__source=ban.dfa.121884286;298453754;66971089  
_From_ $209 at Royal Pacific and _from_ $225 at Hardrock.


----------



## wildernessDad

Due to reasons, our December vacation is somewhat fragmented.  We’re spending the first night at Kidani, the next 5 nights as SSR, and the last 6 nights at VWL.  I completed online check in for each reservation.  Of course, Disney wanted to give me magic bands for each reservation.  I accepted the ones for Kidani and declined the ones for SSR and VWL.  A couple of days ago, I received an email stating that because I completed online check in and have magic bands, I can skip the front desk resort check in at Kidani.  I did not receive emails from SSR and VWL.  Why?  Because I had declined the magic bands for those reservations.  After going around the track with Disney a few times on this, I finally got an answer that I can believe.  I will be able to drop by the front desk at Kidani and check in to both SSR and VWL, so that I won’t have to physically show up at those front desks.


----------



## twinklebug

Thank you everyone for your advice and experience with the Universal hotels. After watching some videos, it seems I could like Cabana Bay if we aren't in the room as much as I'm used to with DVC, and I'd have to have foliage outside the window- the pool views seem to have a lot.

The Royal Pacific looks tempting. Reminds me of the Poly. Decisions, decisions.



KAT4DISNEY said:


> @twinklebug - did you see this Black Friday Deal for Universal?  Lots of the spring dates are blacked out but figured I'd post this if you were thinking more like April.  https://www.universalorlando.com/vacation-packages/black-friday-vacation-deals.aspx?__source=ban.dfa.121884286;298453754;66971089
> _From_ $209 at Royal Pacific and _from_ $225 at Hardrock.


I missed that deal, but thankyou for posting! I'm sure to find something, even contemplating extending our stay on Disney property and buying those front of the line passes. It won't help with the HP area, but I'm not an early morning person anyway


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Not sure if anyone here will know the answer but since we have some BLT owners maybe you do.  Am I correct that CR/BLT charges for package deliveries because they're a conference resort?   I'm debating whether or not to ship the tree down this year.


According to recent reports, Disney is charging you if you don't have packages delivered.  Management realized they were missing a huge revenue portal from people who bring all their stuff with them, so they've instituted new, cascading charges for those who deign not to use their delivery/hold services.  It's called the Non-Use of Service Service Fee, and the more expensive the accomodations are, the higher the fee, so value resort guests pay less than someone staying at a moderate who, in turn, pay less than those staying at a deluxe.  Simply good business practice, I feel.


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> According to recent reports, Disney is charging you if you don't have packages delivered.  Management realized they were missing a huge revenue portal from people who bring all their stuff with them, so they've instituted new, cascading charges for those who deign not to use their delivery/hold services.  It's called the Non-Use of Service Service Fee, and the more expensive the accomodations are, the higher the fee, so value resort guests pay less than someone staying at a moderate who, in turn, pay less than those staying at a deluxe.  Simply good business practice, I feel.


----------



## Kathymford

twinklebug said:


> Thank you everyone for your advice and experience with the Universal hotels. After watching some videos, it seems I could like Cabana Bay if we aren't in the room as much as I'm used to with DVC, and I'd have to have foliage outside the window- the pool views seem to have a lot.
> 
> The Royal Pacific looks tempting. Reminds me of the Poly. Decisions, decisions.
> 
> 
> I missed that deal, but thankyou for posting! I'm sure to find something, even contemplating extending our stay on Disney property and buying those front of the line passes. It won't help with the HP area, but I'm not an early morning person anyway



You would still get early entry at Cabana Bay (in case you want one early day), just no front of the line pass!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Thank you everyone for your advice and experience with the Universal hotels. After watching some videos, it seems I could like Cabana Bay if we aren't in the room as much as I'm used to with DVC, and I'd have to have foliage outside the window- the pool views seem to have a lot.
> 
> The Royal Pacific looks tempting. Reminds me of the Poly. Decisions, decisions.
> 
> 
> I missed that deal, but thankyou for posting! I'm sure to find something, even contemplating extending our stay on Disney property and buying those front of the line passes. It won't help with the HP area, but I'm not an early morning person anyway



HP is really quite doable either if you head directly there when the park opens or if you wait until late in the day.  I've noticed a definitely drop in waits for our travel times for Forbidden Journey.  Of course I've removed my own self from that que in attempt to help out.  And perhaps to not feel awful for the rest of the day!    We just waited until the end of the day for Gringotts and the wait was much less than mid-day.


----------



## wdrl

I apologize if this is all old news to the VWL experts on this thread:

Today, December 2, 2015, I visited the Wilderness Resort and discovered the Bison topiary -- normally in front of the resort -- is still missing.  None of the handful of CMs I talked to knew when he would return.

Also, I noticed for the first time that guests were being given wristbands when they entered the gated Silver Creek Pool, which is the main pool at Wilderness Lodge.  The CM handing out the wristbands told me that they started the new policy about a month ago, about the time the DVC pool was closed.  They are restricting access to Silver Creek Pool to Wilderness guests (both DVC and hotel).

Construction activities seem to be limited to the immediate area around the former DVC pool and the old bike rental hut.  Since I was last at VWL on November 19, 2015, a lot of the old concrete from the pool and deck has been hauled away and they are moving dirt around (I know squat about construction, so don't expect me to explain what they are really doing).  I didn't see any signs of work along the lake front or at the beach.  Also, I didn't see signs of any trees having been cut down.


----------



## Lakegirl

wdrl said:


> I apologize if this is all old news to the VWL experts on this thread:
> 
> Today, December 2, 2015, I visited the Wilderness Resort and discovered the Bison topiary -- normally in front of the resort -- is still missing.  None of the handful of CMs I talked to knew when he would return.
> 
> Also, I noticed for the first time that guests were being given wristbands when they entered the gated Silver Creek Pool, which is the main pool at Wilderness Lodge.  The CM handing out the wristbands told me that they started the new policy about a month ago, about the time the DVC pool was closed.  They are restricting access to Silver Creek Pool to Wilderness guests (both DVC and hotel).
> 
> Construction activities seem to be limited to the immediate area around the former DVC pool and the old bike rental hut.  Since I was last at VWL on November 19, 2015, a lot of the old concrete from the pool and deck has been hauled away and they are moving dirt around (I know squat about construction, so don't expect me to explain what they are really doing).  I didn't see any signs of work along the lake front or at the beach.  Also, I didn't see signs of any trees having been cut down.


Thanks for the update


----------



## Granny

wdrl said:


> I apologize if this is all old news to the VWL experts on this thread:



Not old news at all...thank you for taking the time to post the information.   Hopefully they will continue to discourage pool hopping to WL pool which had been an issue in the past.  Funny that you need a magic band to get a wrist band now?


----------



## wdrl

Granny said:


> Not old news at all...thank you for taking the time to post the information.   Hopefully they will continue to discourage pool hopping to WL pool which had been an issue in the past.  Funny that you need a magic band to get a wrist band now?


I think the MagicBand is necessary so the CM pool attendants can confirm a person is a WL or VWL guest.  The wristband is then a visual marker that confirms that the guest has already been checked and "approved."  I saw a few kids with wristbands run from the pool to Roaring Forks and back to the pool, and the CM didn't have to recheck them because they had the proper wristband.

BTW, when we rode the ferry from MK to WL yesterday, we asked a couple staying at WL if the construction was causing them any inconveniences.  They were clueless that there was any construction going on!


----------



## DenLo

wdrl, my DH, didn't mention that we noticed that the first floor room at VWL were all occupied despite the fact that two large earth movers we're working just on the other side of the fence.  The noise that was really loud was the backing up warning noise from the vehicle that was moving back and forth, dumping dirt from further down the construction area to the area where the clawed vehicle spread it around.  That noise would get to me after awhile.


----------



## Dizny Dad

sleepydog25 said:


> According to recent reports, Disney is charging you if you don't have packages delivered.  . . . . . . . . . . . Simply good business practice, I feel.



The bigger the company, the more it looks and acts like the government . . . . and shame on you if you did not fully utilize the services offered.  Don't you realize that without using the mentioned services, you may be individually responsible for putting someone out of work!  Shame on you; shame on your family; shame on your horse, . . . . . . . sorry, Mushu and I just got carried away.

*Sleepy* - loved the post, tho . . .


----------



## jmassey1samchi

Hepe everyone doesn't mind me posting a quick question here.  if I am leaving epcot going back to the VWL, does the monorail outside the epcot entrance go to the transporation and ticket center, or direct to MK?  I want to take the monorail/boat back after leaving epcot, and wondering if it will involve one or two monorail rides.
thanks


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jmassey1samchi said:


> Hepe everyone doesn't mind me posting a quick question here.  if I am leaving epcot going back to the VWL, does the monorail outside the epcot entrance go to the transporation and ticket center, or direct to MK?  I want to take the monorail/boat back after leaving epcot, and wondering if it will involve one or two monorail rides.
> thanks



The Epcot monorail travels between Epcot and the TTC.  If you want to get to MK then you need to transfer to either the resort monorail which would stop at Poly and GF before you get to the MK or else on the express monorail that will go directly to the MK.  Then you would get the WL boat from there.


----------



## Dizny Dad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The Epcot monorail travels between Epcot and the TTC.  If you want to get to MK then you need to transfer to either the resort monorail which would stop at Poly and GF before you get to the MK or else on the express monorail that will go directly to the MK.  Then you would get the WL boat from there.



If you like the boats, you can take the Ferry to MK from the TTC, then onto the WL boat.  Disney transportation may not always be the fastest, or the most direct, but you generally always have multiple choices when going from here to there.  We always consider the transportation system part of the total "adventure of the day" in The World.


----------



## wildernessDad

It looks like I won't be meeting up with any Groupies this December, I know that I still owe someone a Manhattan, so please allow me to wish you all a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.  Or, please let me wish you all a Happy Holidays.  
I will take pictures of the construction and nicer places and post.  Come Sunday this time, we should be just taking off from BWI for MCO.  I am kind of dreading our SSR stint, but we'll make the best of it.  Now what post from me this time of year would be complete without my dancing men!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> It looks like I won't be meeting up with any Groupies this December, I know that I still owe someone a Manhattan, so please allow me to wish you all a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.  Or, please let me wish you all a Happy Holidays.
> I will take pictures of the construction and nicer places and post.  Come Sunday this time, we should be just taking off from BWI for MCO.  I am kind of dreading our SSR stint, but we'll make the best of it.  Now what post from me this time of year would be complete without my dancing men!



WD we'll be heading down there tomorrow thru the 10th.  Maybe we can get a chance to say hi!  I'm planning on getting to the Member Mixer on the 8th and probably spending most time at Epcot and DHS but of course visits to the other 2 parks as well.  We'll be at BCV.  Your SSR stay will give you all a great chance to shop at Disney Springs!


----------



## wildernessDad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> WD we'll be heading down there tomorrow thru the 10th.  Maybe we can get a chance to say hi!  I'm planning on getting to the Member Mixer on the 8th and probably spending most time at Epcot and DHS but of course visits to the other 2 parks as well.  We'll be at BCV.  Your SSR stay will give you all a great chance to shop at Disney Springs!


Sounds like a plan.  I'll talk with the little lady.


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> The bigger the company, the more it looks and acts like the government . . . . and shame on you if you did not fully utilize the services offered.  Don't you realize that without using the mentioned services, you may be individually responsible for putting someone out of work!  Shame on you; shame on your family; shame on your horse, . . . . . . . sorry, Mushu and I just got carried away.
> 
> *Sleepy* - loved the post, tho . . .



I'm hanging my head in shame!   How dare I not be considering paying that delivery fee!      

WD & Kat - have a great time!   

Wishing all my groupie friends a great weekend!


----------



## wildernessDad

One more day to go!  Last minute stuff to do.  I have to grade final exams and get semester grades in.  I have to finalize packing, which should be easy.  I have to check into the flight.  I have to make coffee and breakfast.  Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## wildernessDad

horselover said:


> WD & Kat - have a great time!


Thanks!  I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> Thanks!  I'm looking forward to this.



Love to see those dancing men, dancing in joy for your upcoming trip.

In fact, I think we'll join you!






WDad & Kathy....have great trips!


----------



## wildernessDad

Granny said:


> Love to see those dancing men, dancing in joy for your upcoming trip.
> 
> In fact, I think we'll join you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WDad & Kathy....have great trips!


Would love to meet you one of these days.  I hope that the stars align for this.


----------



## wildernessDad

As far as the Lodge portion of our vacation, how could I not stay there?  I think it's in our blood and you know what I mean.  Think about that rustic main lobby with the huge Christmas tree greeting you as you walk in.  Think about the fireplace and the totem poles, the enormity of the place.  I know you can see it.  It's burned into your mind and burned into your heart.  I'm getting misty just thinking about it.  Those feelings are why we are VWL groupies.


----------



## Lakegirl

Received some Disney Magic in the mail today!!!! Thank you *JimmyTammy*.  We popped the CD in tonite on our way to dinner, driving listening to the The Lodge Loop, looking at Christmas Lights and it was so peaceful !!!  My DD who is 11 and usually wants me to change the station as soon as we get in the car even enjoyed it!!!  We were in Disney last year to the day for 10 days and it brought us all back in time!!  Thank you so much!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday twinklebug!!!!


----------



## horselover

Happy birthday Twinklebug!


----------



## jimmytammy

Lakegirl said:


> Received some Disney Magic in the mail today!!!! Thank you *JimmyTammy*.  We popped the CD in tonite on our way to dinner, driving listening to the The Lodge Loop, looking at Christmas Lights and it was so peaceful !!!  My DD who is 11 and usually wants me to change the station as soon as we get in the car even enjoyed it!!!  We were in Disney last year to the day for 10 days and it brought us all back in time!!  Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Granny

*   Happy Birthday Twinklebug!!!   *


----------



## DiznyDi

Twinklebug's having a birthday?

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TWINKLEBUG!!*


----------



## pangyal

I'm getting so very excited, only 9 more sleeps!!!

Can anyone who has been there recently comment on the amount of mosquitoes that may or may not be trolling the premises these days ? 

I love jumping on birthday wish bandwagons for anyone, so many happy returns to Twinklebug !


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Happy birthday Twinklebug!

WD have a great time!!!!


----------



## pmaurer74

After missing being at the WL during Christmas time, it looks like we have decided to go the week before Christmas for 2016 and 2017! This will be our first stay in a 2 bedroom villa. I cannot wait until our booking window opens! We have stayed at WL in December the past two years but not this year.


----------



## Dizny Dad

* Happy birthday Twinklebug! *




wildernessDad said:


> As far as the Lodge portion of our vacation, how could I not stay there?  I think it's in our blood and you know what I mean.  . . . . . . . . .



Yeah . . . once bitten, twice shy.


----------



## eliza61

*Another Birthday wish for Twinklebug*

*Hope your day was magical and your wishes came true.*

*



*​


----------



## eliza61

And in other Disney related news.....

LOL, all you Disney lovers who happen to be single, there is now a place for you.

http://www.mousemingle.com/

Yep a dating site for mouse lovers.   I'm holding out for a WL lovers dating site...

I checked out the photos, everyone is about 16.  I need an "old geezers" one.


----------



## Granny

pangyal said:


> I'm getting so very excited, only 9 more sleeps!!!
> 
> Can anyone who has been there recently comment on the amount of mosquitoes that may or may not be trolling the premises these days ?


We haven't ever had mosquito problems but I am sure they would be much worse in the summer than at this time of the year.  I wouldn't think twice about them.  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> And in other Disney related news.....
> 
> LOL, all you Disney lovers who happen to be single, there is now a place for you.
> 
> http://www.mousemingle.com/
> 
> Yep a dating site for mouse lovers.   I'm holding out for a WL lovers dating site...
> 
> I checked out the photos, everyone is about 16.  I need an "old geezers" one.




Well, I'm "off the market" with Mrs. Granny still willing to stay around.  But I guess a love of the Mouse is not a bad place to start when looking for someone.  After all, how many evil people do you know that love WDW?  

Eliza...you ain't even close to "old geezer" status.  Cougar Mouse, maybe.


----------



## wildernessDad

We had to check into SSR.   They didn't see that I used online check in. I used online check in. They didn't see my credit card.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> We had to check into SSR.   They didn't see that I used online check in. I used online check in. They didn't see my credit card.



BCV did not have our online check in ready the other night.  Must have been too early arriving at 12:30am.    The credit card was on file though.  But my magic band did not work for the door.  I was happy that DH's did.  I really was hoping for a room text do we could have skipped the front desk at that time of night.  The system is still hit or miss for whatever reason.


----------



## Dizny Dad

And the small quiet voice whispered to me in the dark this morning at 3AM . . . 5 more sleeps . . . but with that announcement I immediately calculated that for me, yes, for *DiznyDi*, 3 sleeps at best; Tonight, since she didn't sleep last night; Wednesday and Thursday nights kind of; Friday night is out due to having to get up at 1:30 AM Saturday morning to make it to the Airport and a 5:20 AM flight (She will be worried the alarm will not go off).  Makes me tired just thinking of it.  Think I'll take a nap now.


----------



## Kathymford

High groupies! So if you all remember I was trying to do decide if I should add on OKW points or not about a month ago. Well, we said no and forgot about it. I received an email this weekend that points are available for my use year at the lodge! YES PLEASE.

SO EXCITED; I just had to share. Then we will finally have 100 points at the lodge. Maybe I can book whole trips at one time now. LOL


----------



## wildernessDad

Here's a pic of my darling at Via Napoli.


KAT4DISNEY said:


> BCV did not have our online check in ready the other night.  Must have been too early arriving at 12:30am.    The credit card was on file though.  But my magic band did not work for the door.  I was happy that DH's did.  I really was hoping for a room text do we could have skipped the front desk at that time of night.  The system is still hit or miss for whatever reason.


We didn't get room number texts for either resort.  Got an email to check the front desk about our room reservation.


----------



## wildernessDad

wildernessDad said:


> Here's a pic of my darling at Via Napoli.
> 
> We didn't get room number texts for either resort.  Got an email to check the front desk about our room reservation.


I'll post the pic when I can.


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> BCV did not have our online check in ready the other night.  Must have been too early arriving at 12:30am.    The credit card was on file though.  But my magic band did not work for the door.  I was happy that DH's did.  I really was hoping for a room text do we could have skipped the front desk at that time of night.  The system is still hit or miss for whatever reason.



I agree.  Sometimes it works & sometimes it doesn't.  My last stay no text.  Previous stay I did receive the text.   I didn't bother doing online check-in for our BLT stay because I want to talk to someone at the desk to be sure the 2 reservations are linked properly the housekeeping schedule is correct.  That has been an issue for us in the past at VWL with linked stays.



Kathymford said:


> High groupies! So if you all remember I was trying to do decide if I should add on OKW points or not about a month ago. Well, we said no and forgot about it. I received an email this weekend that points are available for my use year at the lodge! YES PLEASE.
> 
> SO EXCITED; I just had to share. Then we will finally have 100 points at the lodge. Maybe I can book whole trips at one time now. LOL



Congrats!     

Trying hard to stay current with the thread!  We'll see if it last once we arrive at WDW.     

Di & Dad - 5/3 more sleeps!


----------



## theww228

Granny said:


> Not old news at all...thank you for taking the time to post the information.   Hopefully they will continue to discourage pool hopping to WL pool which had been an issue in the past.  Funny that you need a magic band to get a wrist band now?


When we were there in November they just asked us if we were staying at the resort. They never scanned magic bands or even asked what our room number was. Actually, the one day the gentleman at the gate asked if I was a dvc member and then he said that another member had told him about pool hopping, but he wasn't sure of the details and asked if I knew about it and if i could tell him about it. Glad to see he received proper training.


----------



## wildernessDad

We got back to SSR a bit after midnight.  Magic bands didn't work to open the room door.  They did a soft reset from the front desk and they work now.  Called for our bags and cold storage.  Stuff just arrived and its 1:28 AM.


----------



## jimmytammy

All these trip reports...you folks have me longing for being in WDW and the Lodge


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Morning Groupies!  We're on a single-digit countdown.  Can someone point me to a tutorial or give me instruction how to post pictures?  I'm sorry to say that I've posted no pictures since the Dis changed their format.  Am I able to post directly from my phone, or do I still need to 'host' through photo bucket?

wildernessDad, Rich and I are hopeful of seeing you and the family while you're still at the Lodge.

Lots to do - enjoy your day!
Di


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> We got back to SSR a bit after midnight.  Magic bands didn't work to open the room door.  They did a soft reset from the front desk and they work now.  Called for our bags and cold storage.  Stuff just arrived and its 1:28 AM.



Uh oh, we kept you out too late!    Gordon and I had a great time meeting and chatting with you, Toni and Jesse. Next time we'll make it an earlier night.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Kathymford said:


> High groupies! So if you all remember I was trying to do decide if I should add on OKW points or not about a month ago. Well, we said no and forgot about it. I received an email this weekend that points are available for my use year at the lodge! YES PLEASE.
> 
> SO EXCITED; I just had to share. Then we will finally have 100 points at the lodge. Maybe I can book whole trips at one time now. LOL



Oh Boy!  More Points!  Such a great mood builder!


----------



## Kathymford

DiznyDi said:


> Good Morning Groupies!  We're on a single-digit countdown.  Can someone point me to a tutorial or give me instruction how to post pictures?  I'm sorry to say that I've posted no pictures since the Dis changed their format.  Am I able to post directly from my phone, or do I still need to 'host' through photo bucket?
> 
> 
> Di



You do not HAVE to host anymore, but you can. There is a 1 MB size limitation though. I am able to usually just drag and drop from a folder somewhere on my computer.


----------



## Dean Marino

wildernessDad said:


> We got back to SSR a bit after midnight.  Magic bands didn't work to open the room door.  They did a soft reset from the front desk and they work now.  Called for our bags and cold storage.  Stuff just arrived and its 1:28 AM.



Worth elaborating on ... the primary reason for this occurring is that each Hotel/Villa computer system is LOCAL - room lock data is not somehow "centralized" in the main MDE Database.  Which can result in odd stuff when the two divergent systems start fighting with each other....

On our next to last APRIL 2015 trip, we carried TWO SETS of MBs.  All of these worked fine at Artist's Point.  Go to the room?  FAIL.  Two "reprogram"s later?  Still not working. But not because of the MBs.... because of a synchronization failure of the WL local computer with the ultimate MDE system.  Restaurants? No problem.  Room locks?  No way .

So - what to do?  Just our experience - but we carried TWO SETS of MBs (Reservation & AP).  Both were just fine for EVERYTHING BUT the local Hotel Room Locks.  After repeated failures, we just had the desk issue us key cards (they still can, and seem to NEED this ability, fairly often).  So - consider TRYING the MB - but if it just doesn't do it's job to open a door?  Consider a Key card, rather than risk "reprogramming" .  It would be sad to have the room locks work, then find that everything ELSE no longer worked .


----------



## wildernessDad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Uh oh, we kept you out too late!    Gordon and I had a great time meeting and chatting with you, Toni and Jesse. Next time we'll make it an earlier night.


Nah.  We had a blast. It's cool that Gordon hobnobs with ex Jethro Tull members.


----------



## DVC1991

On our last trip we stayed at SSR and for the first time we had a ton of trouble with our magic bands. The room key aspect of it worked but the credit card was never properly linked. We must have gone to the desk 3 times to try and reprogram them before we gave up and just used our credit cards instead of room charge everywhere on property. 


In other news, ONE WEEK until we are at the lodge!!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

wildernessDad said:


> We had to check into SSR.   *They didn't see that I used online check in. I used online check in.* They didn't see my credit card.


The bold part made me chuckle out of the blue.  I know it's aggravating, but your dry "delivery" was humorous.  I haven't been on in a few days, mostly due to work during the day then rehearsals for "The Nutcracker" in the evenings.  Hope all the travelers are/will be safe traveling. 

We will be at the World toward the end of the month in order to see the Osborne Family Spectacle of Dancing Lights.  I'm still bummed they'll no longer be found there, especially since we had planned a long Christmas trip in a couple of years which included said lights.  Instead, we cobbled together a few days at OKW and will see them one last time.  Speaking of that light show, if there is anyone who a) is in the World on or prior to the 30th, b) who is heading into DHS on a Monday or Wednesday, c) is a DVC owner, AND d) who might be willing to stop by Sid Kahuna's near Guest Services to pick up some Mickey viewing glasses for the show and send them to us (obviously, I'll pay for the shipping) or hold them at the Lodge, please PM me.  It's a lot to ask, but *luv* is jonesing for some of those particular glasses.  They only hand them out on Mondays and Wednesdays, and we'll be there Thursday to Sunday, of course.  It's a long shot, but I thought I'd ask.


----------



## jmassey1samchi

Well, I finally made it to that critical point: 1 day until going to the lodge!  I cant believe its finally here.  This is my first time staying at the lodge both on our own points, and at Christmastime.  My family is so excited!  We stayed at animal kingdom lodge last year at Christmas on rented points, and I remember the feeling I got when first walking into the lobby knowing that we were actually staying there rather than touring.  I have a feeling that will be even better when I walk into the lobby at WL. 
Woohoo!!


----------



## sleepydog25

jmassey1samchi said:


> Well, I finally made it to that critical point: 1 day until going to the lodge!  I cant believe its finally here.  This is my first time staying at the lodge both on our own points, and at Christmastime.  My family is so excited!  We stayed at animal kingdom lodge last year at Christmas on rented points, and I remember the feeling I got when first walking into the lobby knowing that we were actually staying there rather than touring.  I have a feeling that will be even better when I walk into the lobby at WL.
> Woohoo!!


The feeling as you walk into the Lodge. . .on your own points. . .at Christmas. . .truly brings inimitable shimmers of joy and a definite sense of being "home."  I suppose much of that is due to the romanticized version of the holiday most of us grow up with, that nostalgic vision of peace, excitement, and good will all rolled into one.  Well, the Lodge eloquently underscores those notions, and I can't think of a better resort into which to stroll during this time.  Enjoy!


----------



## ottawagreg

sleepydog25 said:


> The bold part made me chuckle out of the blue.  I know it's aggravating, but your dry "delivery" was humorous.  I haven't been on in a few days, mostly due to work during the day then rehearsals for "The Nutcracker" in the evenings.  Hope all the travelers are/will be safe traveling.
> 
> We will be at the World toward the end of the month in order to see the Osborne Family Spectacle of Dancing Lights.  I'm still bummed they'll no longer be found there, especially since we had planned a long Christmas trip in a couple of years which included said lights.  Instead, we cobbled together a few days at OKW and will see them one last time.  Speaking of that light show, if there is anyone who a) is in the World on or prior to the 30th, b) who is heading into DHS on a Monday or Wednesday, c) is a DVC owner, AND d) who might be willing to stop by Sid Kahuna's near Guest Services to pick up some Mickey viewing glasses for the show and send them to us (obviously, I'll pay for the shipping) or hold them at the Lodge, please PM me.  It's a lot to ask, but *luv* is jonesing for some of those particular glasses.  They only hand them out on Mondays and Wednesdays, and we'll be there Thursday to Sunday, of course.  It's a long shot, but I thought I'd ask.




Hello all,  I have fallen off the boards.  I am getting crushed at work.  My wife and daughter at buried at their respective schools.  Also, I understand Christmas is getting close, shopping cards, family gatherings and such.  We are only 13 days out before we go  home again.  We need to start preparing our box of clothes and stuff to ship to the VWL.  I think DVC should offer a service to come to your house and pack for you.  Any way Sleepy I glanced thru to today's posts (quick break from work) and noticed something about mickey glasses and the lights.  We saw the Osborne show for the first time last year, but were rushed for time.  We are planning to go back and soak it up.  I don't have our itinerary spreadsheet here at work, but I looked at the MDE site.  Here is the deal, we are in the lodge 12/22 thru 12/31.  Our checkout is 11:00 am on new years eve.  MDE show us with FP(s) on Wednesday 12/23 and  Wednesday 12/30 at the HS.  I recall that there was discussion to go back to HS just for the lights, but I can't recall which day. Maybe I could pickup glasses on 12/23, use them whenever we go and then get them to you somehow.  Why don't you PM me, and if comfortable leave a phone number.  Like I said between work, church, holiday schedule activities, workouts, etc.  Time is very tight.  It might work better if I call you (?), unless you know a fast way.  I'm not spending much time here these days.  I will help you if I can. 

BTW I might try to break into construction site and get some pics.  Construction news seems very slow here.  Do we have any agents in the field?

If I don't get back before I leave, Merry Christmas to all my friends here.  May you all have a blessed Christmas.  God bless us all.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

@sleepydog25 you can get the Passholder glasses on other days.  I picked ours up this Tuesday (yesterday).


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> @sleepydog25 you can get the Passholder glasses on other days.  I picked ours up this Tuesday (yesterday).


Really?!  Hmmm.  We thought it weird it was just those two days, but those two days are what have been advertised.  Well. . .


----------



## TinkerBellSam

sleepydog25 said:


> Really?!  Hmmm.  We thought it weird it was just those two days, but those two days are what have been advertised.  Well. . .



Not  a DVC member yet... Does anyone know if you can just buy them?? We will be checking in to WL on the 19th and at HS on the 20th.


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> The feeling as you walk into the Lodge. . .on your own points. . .at Christmas. . .truly brings inimitable shimmers of joy and a definite sense of being "home."  I suppose much of that is due to the romanticized version of the holiday most of us grow up with, that nostalgic vision of peace, excitement, and good will all rolled into one.  Well, the Lodge eloquently underscores those notions, and I can't think of a better resort into which to stroll during this time.  Enjoy!



I agree.  

And wait The Nutcracker?  How did I miss that?  Dancing?

Bon voyage to all the groupies departing in the next few days!   Have a great time!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Two sleeps for me . . . DiznyDi was out of bed this morning by 4AM . . no more sleeps for her; the thrill is on . . . .


----------



## sleepydog25

TinkerBellSam said:


> Not  a DVC member yet... Does anyone know if you can just buy them?? We will be checking in to WL on the 19th and at HS on the 20th.


I don't believe you can buy them.  Then again, I thought they only handed them out on Mondays and Wednesdays.  

*Horsey*:  Yep, _The Nutcracker_.  We have a local dance conservatory that puts on this seasonal treat each year (save one year when we did _The Grinch Who Stole Christmas_--never guess who the Grinch was, I'll betcha).  I've been portraying Herr Drosselmeyer for a decade now.  When I start rehearsals in late November (the main dancers start in September, but my role changes very little), that's when Christmas really hits home.


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> I don't believe you can buy them.  Then again, I thought they only handed them out on Mondays and Wednesdays.
> 
> *Horsey*:  Yep, _The Nutcracker_.  We have a local dance conservatory that puts on this seasonal treat each year (save one year when we did _The Grinch Who Stole Christmas_--never guess who the Grinch was, I'll betcha).  I've been portraying Herr Drosselmeyer for a decade now.  When I start rehearsals in late November (the main dancers start in September, but my role changes very little), that's when Christmas really hits home.



That's awesome!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Really?!  Hmmm.  We thought it weird it was just those two days, but those two days are what have been advertised.  Well. . .



I knew that but they didn't even blink twice when I asked on Tuesday.    They would have scanned my band but really wanted my actual AP pass or ID  card plus my photo ID which I had.


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks Kathy for letting us know you were successful in getting the glasses on a night other than Monday or Wednesday.  Or plans have us at the Studios on Sunday.  I'll be sure to request them.

Kathymford - I appreciate your insight on posting photos.  I guess we'll just have to wait and see how successful I/we are.

2 more sleeps.....


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

TinkerBellSam said:


> Not  a DVC member yet... Does anyone know if you can just buy them?? We will be checking in to WL on the 19th and at HS on the 20th.



I don't think you can buy them but I believe you also get them with the Osborne lights dessert package  As a freebie they are fun but they aren't worth the dessert package price unless you really wanted to do that package for everything else. 



DiznyDi said:


> Thanks Kathy for letting us know you were successful in getting the glasses on a night other than Monday or Wednesday.  Or plans have us at the Studios on Sunday.  I'll be sure to request them.
> 
> Kathymford - I appreciate your insight on posting photos.  I guess we'll just have to wait and see how successful I/we are.
> 
> 2 more sleeps.....



Have a great trip Di and Rich!  I had read of someone else getting them on a different day which led to me giving it a try.  As I mentioned they didn't say anything about it not being the correct day.    It did get a little funny as the young woman wanted to check all my id's before giving them to me.  Then when she hit the point of questioning if it was just my husband and I the other 2 CM's started laughing and telling her to just give the glasses to the woman who was already wearing an AP Osborne lights t-shirt and was all prepared to see them!  

And on the pictures - I had attempted posting one from my phone while on the trip but it wouldn't go.  I think the file needed to be downsized but I'm not certain.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

New pictures of the destruction of VWL:  http://disboards.com/threads/dec-11-wilderness-lodge-expansion-photos.3468437/#post-54842586

I had considered swinging by on Wednesday but am glad I did not.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> And on the pictures - I had attempted posting one from my phone while on the trip but it wouldn't go.  I think the file needed to be downsized but I'm not certain.



I have an iPhone and found that the pictures I downloaded from there were too large for the Disboards.  So I had to download to my laptop and re-save at a smaller size.  Kind of a pain...and probably just as easy to use Photobucket which will down size them for you as an option.


----------



## Kathymford

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I don't think you can buy them but I believe you also get them with the Osborne lights dessert package  As a freebie they are fun but they aren't worth the dessert package price unless you really wanted to do that package for everything else.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great trip Di and Rich!  I had read of someone else getting them on a different day which led to me giving it a try.  As I mentioned they didn't say anything about it not being the correct day.    It did get a little funny as the young woman wanted to check all my id's before giving them to me.  Then when she hit the point of questioning if it was just my husband and I the other 2 CM's started laughing and telling her to just give the glasses to the woman who was already wearing an AP Osborne lights t-shirt and was all prepared to see them!
> 
> And on the pictures - I had attempted posting one from my phone while on the trip but it wouldn't go.  I think the file needed to be downsized but I'm not certain.



I have found that it is a very strict 1 MB. I had downsized my photo to 1.01 or something and it would not go. Most phone photos are bigger than that standard these days, but I understand the reasoning.


----------



## Dean Marino

Update on Dean & Sandy.... booked VWL for November 10-18, 2016 this morning .  Already booked for April 2016 .


----------



## horselover

No posts in 24 hours?  Everyone is out getting ready for Christmas or in WDW!    

Di & Dad hope you're having a fabulous time!

8 days to go for us.  I got my mantle decorated yesterday.  Wrapped all my gifts & did the stockings to be sure I have everything.  I'm ready for Christmas now!          There is that pesky little detail of packing for the trip though.      I did find my small tinsel tree which I'll bring in the suitcase instead of shipping down our regular tree. 

Enjoy the rest of the weekend!


----------



## DVC1991

We've been busy getting all our packing finished and trying to get the christmas shopping done! Only 2 DAYS left for us until we are at the lodge!!!! 
At this point saying we're excited is an understatement....


----------



## wildernessDad

Epic magic bands fail.  Couldn't get into VWL room until a soft reset was performed.  Also, we are on the first floor with "woods" view.  We see the barrier, but above the barrier, we can see the woods being torn down, with large piles of trees and roots stacked.   I will get pictures and post when I get back.  I was able to lift my phone above the barrier and took pictures.  Again, I will post after I return.


----------



## Dean Marino

wildernessDad said:


> Epic magic bands fail.  Couldn't get into VWL room until a soft reset was performed.  Also, we are on the first floor with "woods" view.  We see the barrier, but above the barrier, we can see the woods being torn down, with large piles of trees and roots stacked.   I will get pictures and post when I get back.  I was able to lift my phone above the barrier and took pictures.  Again, I will post after I return.



Just a note.... WL computer is isolated from MDE computer, and the updates OFTEN fail.  When MB won't open the door?  Just an opinion - DO NOT reprogram anything.  Just get a Key Card.  Reprogramming could result in HORRIBLE problems getting into the parks, paying for stuff elsewhere... general chaos.  Make the Hotel work with YOU, as opposed to YOU working with the Hotel.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Mickeymorse!!!!


----------



## Granny

*   Happy Birthday Mickeymorse!!!!   *


----------



## twokats

Happy birthday, Mickeymorse


----------



## DVC1991

Greetings from the lodge everyone!! We arrived!!! 

Just wanted to update everyone. The Mickey topiary is still missing and there is a lot of construction going on. We have a former woods view. I'll try and upload pictures later tonight.


----------



## Granny

DVC1991 said:


> Greetings from the lodge everyone!! We arrived!!!
> 
> Just wanted to update everyone. The Mickey topiary is still missing and there is a lot of construction going on. We have a former woods view. I'll try and upload pictures later tonight.




Glad to hear you made it.  I've got to ask you...does your user name mean you joined DVC in 1991?


----------



## DVC1991

Granny said:


> Glad to hear you made it.  I've got to ask you...does your user name mean you joined DVC in 1991?



Nope! I was born in 1991 and I know that's the year DVC started. My family joined in 1994.


----------



## jmassey1samchi

just got back from a wonderful stay at the lodge.  this was our first time as dvc'ers, and first time at the lodge.  we were in a first floor construction view room.  Not what I requested, but my room was ready at 1:30, so that was fine as we were going to be there around 3:00.  there is a fence with a woodsy looking cover draped over it to block the construction.  I guess it really didn't bother me too much.  Noise level while we were there was almost zero.  On Friday it seemed like nobody was even working on anything.  Other than wanting to walk down the nature trail, I was content.  We did get our free "pardon our dust" pins. Overall, I am glad the construction did not effect our decision to stay there. 
The lodge is all that it is hyped up to be during Christmas, and I am so happy to have made that our home resort.  My wife, who had no involvement in the decision to purchase dvc, who knew it was our home base, but not what that meant, said it was her favorite so far.  We did a split stay between the lodge and akv, and she preferred the lodge.  She liked the coziness of the place over the hustle and bustle of akv.   It made me really happy to hear her say that.  I already look forward to going back next year at this time!


----------



## Granny

DVC1991 said:


> Nope! I was born in 1991 and I know that's the year DVC started. My family joined in 1994.



Cool!  I always admire those who bought in the first few years of DVC.  Those folks (including yours) truly took the leap of faith when this was a fledgling concept.  And sure they got some great perks for several years like free passes but still it was a lot of money ($50 per point!) to put down on something that wasn't completely known.  And look now at the number of DVC rooms!


----------



## Granny

jmassey1samchi said:


> The lodge is all that it is hyped up to be during Christmas, and I am so happy to have made that our home resort.  My wife, who had no involvement in the decision to purchase dvc, who knew it was our home base, but not what that meant, said it was her favorite so far.  We did a split stay between the lodge and akv, and she preferred the lodge.  She liked the coziness of the place over the hustle and bustle of akv.   It made me really happy to hear her say that.  I already look forward to going back next year at this time!



So glad to hear that the magic of WL/VWL at Christmas filled all your hopes.  I sometimes cringe a little when we talk about the experience at WL and feel that some might feel like we're a little over the top.  After all, sometimes something gets so hyped that the actual experience can never meet expectations (see Star Wars). 

First trip as a DVCer?  I'm sure that felt good even with the less than magical room view.  And it sounds like a great tradition to start for both of you.  Thanks for reporting back.


----------



## DVC1991

Granny said:


> Cool!  I always admire those who bought in the first few years of DVC.  Those folks (including yours) truly took the leap of faith when this was a fledgling concept.  And sure they got some great perks for several years like free passes but still it was a lot of money ($50 per point!) to put down on something that wasn't completely known.  And look now at the number of DVC rooms!




I'm so happy my parents bought into it! I've been coming to wdw ever since I can remember and I love it. It's so exciting to stay at new places for us like the VWL


----------



## DVC1991

So sad my photos are too big to attach


----------



## sleepydog25

jmassey1samchi said:


> just got back from a wonderful stay at the lodge.  this was our first time as dvc'ers, and first time at the lodge.  we were in a first floor construction view room.  Not what I requested, but my room was ready at 1:30, so that was fine as we were going to be there around 3:00.  there is a fence with a woodsy looking cover draped over it to block the construction.  I guess it really didn't bother me too much.  Noise level while we were there was almost zero.  On Friday it seemed like nobody was even working on anything.  Other than wanting to walk down the nature trail, I was content.  We did get our free "pardon our dust" pins. Overall, I am glad the construction did not effect our decision to stay there.
> The lodge is all that it is hyped up to be during Christmas, and I am so happy to have made that our home resort.  My wife, who had no involvement in the decision to purchase dvc, who knew it was our home base, but not what that meant, said it was her favorite so far.  We did a split stay between the lodge and akv, and she preferred the lodge.  She liked the coziness of the place over the hustle and bustle of akv.   It made me really happy to hear her say that.  I already look forward to going back next year at this time!


So glad to hear you had a wonderful trip and stay at the Lodge.  We felt the same from our first stay--the cozy, intimate, and quiet nature of the resort welcomed us and has kept us coming back.  We've enjoyed our stays at other resorts, as well, but nothing quite speaks to us like the Lodge.  Our hope is that with the expansion there, the qualities that made us fall in love with it in the first place won't disappear.  That we won't know for a couple of years. . .


----------



## jimmytammy

*Granny*
We have friends here in town who bought in very early, and I have told them how we all appreciate their willingness to step out in faith.  It really did pave the way for the rest of us.
On a similar note, several years ago I met two little ladies who were sisters, I would guess in their 70s on a bus to MK.  We were staying at OKW and had a few moments to talk.  They told me they used to go with their 90s something dad who insisted they go from open til close, and though he had passed away, and they missed him dearly, they didnt miss the full days in the parks
They went on to tell me about their being DVCers and their Dad was the 2nd person to sign up for DVC back in the day!  I thanked them as well for all of us, talk about pioneers


----------



## eliza61

*Christmas Traditions around Epcot*​Ok, instead of the usual thursday morning trivia, we're traveling around the Epcot world show case to see how the countries represented there would celebrate the holidays.  In the interest of full disclosure, many of the countries I have not been to so my source is the 'net.  France and America I have celebrated  but the rest I'm googling.  Feel free to jump in, anyone who knows about the customs.

Up first to bat, France and Moroco:

Morocco is primarily a Muslim country so the majority of it's residents do not celebrate the holiday and it's not a national holiday. Seems that most of the celebrants are "ex-pats" from Belgium and France,.... which brings us to France.

While France would describe itself as a Catholic, definitely Christian nation, religion in France is very very private.  It's not thought of as a source of "national" pride like here in the states.   you know how we say the US was founded on "Judo/Christian" principles?  the french would never describe their nation like that.  In fact many of my French friends really didn't like that "#prayforparis tag that went out after the attacks.  not that they didn't want prayers, they just consider it sort of bad "form" to publicly ask for them.  

Anyhoo Christmas is a huge "family" celebration.  The main celebration actually occurs before the 25th.  it's a buildup to Christmas day.  The big blowout usually happens on the 24th with  Le Reveillon dinner and gift opening.  and when I say big, I mean big.  I attended one Christmas eve dinner in Paris at a friends house that was 8 hours long.  lol  with new dishes the entire time.  You know how us Yanks complain that we blow the budget on Christmas gifts?  well there the complaint is that the budget is blown on the Christmas eve dinner.  lol


Next up:  Japan and America


----------



## jmassey1samchi

sleepydog25 said:


> So glad to hear you had a wonderful trip and stay at the Lodge. We felt the same from our first stay--the cozy, intimate, and quiet nature of the resort welcomed us and has kept us coming back. We've enjoyed our stays at other resorts, as well, but nothing quite speaks to us like the Lodge. Our hope is that with the expansion there, the qualities that made us fall in love with it in the first place won't disappear. That we won't know for a couple of years. . .



I have high hopes that the expansion will be successful in keeping the lodge as peaceful and serene as it is now.  I like the idea of having a bit larger pool area, trust in dvc to do an overall good job with this.  We will see what happens, but in the meantime, I will continue to stay there over other resorts even with the construction.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

i just noticed it's Disney night on TCM tonight.  So Dear To My Heart is first up which I think is an old favorite of a few here.  I've never seen it and it will have to wait again as we're going to see a new Disney classic called Star Wars.


----------



## horselover

No spoilers Kat!  Going to see it Christmas day.  Trying to avoid media before then.

Di & Dad - how's the trip?

4 more sleeps.   The clock is dragging.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> No spoilers Kat!  Going to see it Christmas day.  Trying to avoid media before then.



  I think you'll like it.


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> i just noticed it's Disney night on TCM tonight.  So Dear To My Heart is first up which I think is an old favorite of a few here.  I've never seen it and it will have to wait again as we're going to see a new Disney classic called Star Wars.


So glad you posted this! Thank you  TCM doesn't do a good job IMO of giving a heads up on these Disney shows and are a bit inconsistent in when they show them.  I literally caught them to record with 2 mins til the 1st one came on.


----------



## wildernessDad

We are back from our marathon vacation and our cat is very happy about this.  It was great meeting Kathy and Gordon on this trip.  Thank you both for taking the time to meet with us.  I have the photo to share with you.  From left to right - my wife Toni, Kathy, and Gordon at Top of the World Lounge.


----------



## wildernessDad

And now for the bad news.  I was able to lift my iPhone above the barrier to get a couple of pics of the construction of the "pool area" and perhaps beyond.  For point of reference, we were on the 1st floor, room 1549 and these were taken just outside of our room.  Here are the results.  First, what they want you to see.


----------



## wildernessDad

Next, with the iPhone lifted a bit higher.


----------



## wildernessDad

Now, completely above the barrier.


----------



## wildernessDad

More...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> So glad you posted this! Thank you  TCM doesn't do a good job IMO of giving a heads up on these Disney shows and are a bit inconsistent in when they show them.  I literally caught them to record with 2 mins til the 1st one came on.



It's funny because just a day or two earlier I had been thinking about the Disney TCM nights and was wondering why I hadn't heard them talk about it.  Then I was looking at the cable guide for something and caught the title So Dear to My Heart and a quick look at the rest of the night showed it was Disney.



wildernessDad said:


> We are back from our marathon vacation and our cat is very happy about this.  It was great meeting Kathy and Gordon on this trip.  Thank you both for taking the time to meet with us.  I have the photo to share with you.  From left to right - my wife Toni, Kathy, and Gordon at Top of the World Lounge.
> View attachment 140425



It was wonderful to meet up with you and your family wildernessDad!  We're happy that you took the time to meet with us.    We hope that you had a great time on the rest of your vacation!

Those VWL pictures just make me super sad though - so far it's matching my worst fears of the project.  

_Actually, I just realized I'm more than sad - I'm fairly mad at what they are doing.  In my head I know I just need to wait and see but my head also says there's no way this resort will remain like the one I bought in to.  If anyone cares to talk me down from this thought I'd appreciate it.  _


----------



## wildernessDad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Those VWL pictures just make me super sad though - so far it's matching my worst fears of the project.
> 
> _Actually, I just realized I'm more than sad - I'm fairly mad at what they are doing.  In my head I know I just need to wait and see but my head also says there's no way this resort will remain like the one I bought in to.  If anyone cares to talk me down from this thought I'd appreciate it.  _



I understand and share your anger.  We talked about this at the TotWL.  What view will guests staying in the new cabins have?  Those in the Poly bungalows have great views of the Magic Kingdom and Wishes fireworks.  Those staying in a Wilderness Lodge cabin will have views of passing boats and a torn-down island.  Yippee.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Those VWL pictures just make me super sad though - so far it's matching my worst fears of the project.
> 
> _Actually, I just realized I'm more than sad - I'm fairly mad at what they are doing.  In my head I know I just need to wait and see but my head also says there's no way this resort will remain like the one I bought in to.  If anyone cares to talk me down from this thought I'd appreciate it.  _


While I feel fairly confident the area will look "nice" when finished, like you, I believe the essence of what first made me love the Lodge will be missing--I liked the quasi-remote, wilderness feel.  I'm afraid what will replace that is cultured lawns, lots of sidewalks, and tamed shrubbery (and apparently lacking DVC Mickey).  Sigh.  You'll get no "talk me down" words from me. . .


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> I understand and share your anger.  We talked about this at the TotWL.  What view will guests staying in the new cabins have?  Those in the Poly bungalows have great views of the Magic Kingdom and Wishes fireworks.  Those staying in a Wilderness Lodge cabin will have views of passing boats and a torn-down island.  Yippee.





sleepydog25 said:


> While I feel fairly confident the area will look "nice" when finished, like you, I believe the essence of what first made me love the Lodge will be missing--I liked the quasi-remote, wilderness feel.  I'm afraid what will replace that is cultured lawns, lots of sidewalks, and tamed shrubbery (and apparently lacking DVC Mickey).  Sigh.  You'll get no "talk me down" words from me. . .



Well, you two are no help!    Although misery loves company.


----------



## wildernessDad

I'm posting the menu for Jungle Skipper Canteen.  We lucked out and had lunch/dinner there the day before the official opening.  The Char Siu Pork was excellent imo.  There were no alcoholic beverages on the menu.  They have a dessert menu item called 'Kungaloosh'.  They say it's their greeting.  It's a lame attempt to bring back the flavor of The Adventurers Club.  They need to bring back The Adventurers Club.


----------



## wildernessDad

We went to Mickey's Pantry and bought some of the Scorpion Pepper Sea Salt and the Kahuna Garlic Salt.  That Scorpion Pepper Sea Salt sure has a kick!  I love it.  The Kahuna Garlic Salt is excellent.


----------



## wildernessDad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Well, you two are no help!    Although misery loves company.


On the good side, the main lobby is untouched.  It was still nice walking into it.


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies just checking in and trying to catch up on you all! I went back to work on Wednesday, trying to only work part time but it's hard to get out of there. I'm still in PT and unable to drive but I'm improving so thank goodness. Hope everyone in the world is having a blast.


----------



## wildernessDad

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies just checking in and trying to catch up on you all! I went back to work on Wednesday, trying to only work part time but it's hard to get out of there. I'm still in PT and unable to drive but I'm improving so thank goodness. Hope everyone in the world is having a blast.



Glad to hear you are improving!


----------



## rkstocke5609

1st post on Disboards.  I have been monitoring this thread for at least 6 months enjoying it immensely.  I love VWL, it became my home in 2014.  1st DVC trip last December to AKL Kidani, 2nd to VWL in March, & 3rd to PVB in October.  Upcoming trip to VGC this March.  I will say this about the construction -- I did not like using points for lake view at Poly to stare at bungalows, and I suspect I will feel the same at VWL when that is complete & will prefer to request bus side of the building...

Anyways, finally had to join so I could see those pictures.....so, hope you don't mind if I " set a spell" 

Just love this spot because you all seem to feel the same about the lodge as I do.  In October I even went and walked the trail to Fort Wilderness so I could say I had done it before it was littered with cabins...felt guilty that I hadn't done it in my 3 trips to the lodge prior to becoming a DVCer......

Merry Christmas to all of you!

Ron from Minneapolis


----------



## Granny

rkstocke5609 said:


> 1st post on Disboards.  I have been monitoring this thread for at least 6 months enjoying it immensely.  I love VWL, it became my home in 2014.  1st DVC trip last December to AKL Kidani, 2nd to VWL in March, & 3rd to PVB in October.  Upcoming trip to VGC this March.  I will say this about the construction -- I did not like using points for lake view at Poly to stare at bungalows, and I suspect I will feel the same at VWL when that is complete & will prefer to request bus side of the building...
> 
> Anyways, finally had to join so I could see those pictures.....so, hope you don't mind if I " set a spell"
> 
> Just love this spot because you all seem to feel the same about the lodge as I do.  In October I even went and walked the trail to Fort Wilderness so I could say I had done it before it was littered with cabins...felt guilty that I hadn't done it in my 3 trips to the lodge prior to becoming a DVCer......
> 
> Merry Christmas to all of you!
> 
> Ron from Minneapolis



Hi Ron!  A very merry welcome to you as a fellow Lodge Lover!  We'd love to have you set a spell with us.  

So glad that you ventured out of "lurkdom".  And I hope that the pictures don't dismay you very much.  I think I am in the minority when I feel that when the construction dust settles, VWL will still be a special place though somewhat different.  

It looks like you are making the DVC rounds with your reservations.  We have enjoyed doing that over the years and find every DVC resort has a particular charm of its own.  Certainly we prefer some over others but all have something that I can understand why owners there are very content.  

So come on in, and warm yourself by the lobby fire.  My guess is it's a little chillier up there in Minnesota than in most parts of the country!


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> I'm posting the menu for Jungle Skipper Canteen.  We lucked out and had lunch/dinner there the day before the official opening.  The Char Siu Pork was excellent imo.  There were no alcoholic beverages on the menu.  They have a dessert menu item called 'Kungaloosh'.  They say it's their greeting.  It's a lame attempt to bring back the flavor of The Adventurers Club.  They need to bring back The Adventurers Club.



WDad....very kind of you to give us this preview look at the new canteen.  I'm afraid the Adventurer's Club has gone the way of many attractions at WDW.  Nice that they are at least recognizing that it once existed.  Thanks for taking the time to get the menu pictures posted.  Hope your trip has been a great one.


----------



## jimmytammy

*Corinne* So glad to see you back here and great to hear you are improving
*WD* Thanks for the Skipper Canteen review, looking forward to trying this


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies rkstocke5609!!!!
We are honored that your 1st post is with us!


----------



## eliza61

rkstocke5609 said:


> 1st post on Disboards.  I have been monitoring this thread for at least 6 months enjoying it immensely.  I love VWL, it became my home in 2014.  1st DVC trip last December to AKL Kidani, 2nd to VWL in March, & 3rd to PVB in October.  Upcoming trip to VGC this March.  I will say this about the construction -- I did not like using points for lake view at Poly to stare at bungalows, and I suspect I will feel the same at VWL when that is complete & will prefer to request bus side of the building...
> 
> Anyways, finally had to join so I could see those pictures.....so, hope you don't mind if I " set a spell"
> 
> Just love this spot because you all seem to feel the same about the lodge as I do.  In October I even went and walked the trail to Fort Wilderness so I could say I had done it before it was littered with cabins...felt guilty that I hadn't done it in my 3 trips to the lodge prior to becoming a DVCer......
> 
> Merry Christmas to all of you!
> 
> Ron from Minneapolis




Welcome Ron,  no such thing as too many groupies.  The only admission requirement is pictures of our beloved any time you get a chance.


----------



## wildernessDad

Here's some info on The Adventurers Club.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adventurers_Club


----------



## circhead

Hi Ron - welcome.
I too read and enjoy the interaction amongst the active members of this thread.  They make me feel so comfortable - and the knowledge they have of the Lodge and Disney World is unbelievable.

Granny I also still miss the Adventurer's club - kept hoping they would find a way to revive it.  

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all!


----------



## sleepydog25

eliza61 said:


> Welcome Ron,  no such thing as too many groupies.  *The only admission requirement is pictures of our beloved any time you get a chance*.


Let's not forget the $50 new member fee, payable to _moi_ (small bills, please).    Seriously, welcome aboard, *Ron*!  The Lobby fireplace is a great place to start, especially to watch folks walk into the Lodge for the first time.  I still have that look whenever I return home. The VWL lobby and adjoining rooms also have prime relaxation spots and fireplaces as you undoubtedly know by now. 

As we offer all new Groupies, if you have dates you want to add our Page 1 Trip Listing just PM me, or if you have anniversaries/birthdays you want to share, let *jimmytammy* know.  Neither is required, just a fun thing we do to recognize special days of Groupies, to help celebrate upcoming visits and cruises, and to facilitate the occasional Groupie meet (both large and small) at the World.  At any rate, scooch up rocker, grab a libation, sit back, relax, and join in when you feel.


----------



## wildernessDad

It's the Adventurers Club.  Don't hate me for saying.


----------



## sleepydog25

wildernessDad said:


> Here's some info on The Adventurers Club.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adventurers_Club


 


Granny said:


> I'm afraid the Adventurer's Club has gone the way of many attractions at WDW.  Nice that they are at least recognizing that it once existed.


Sadly, the homogenization of experiences at Disney continues unabated.  Why?  Homogeneity is cheaper.  Mass appeal is more lucrative than niche appeal.  The bottom line dictates all.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Thank you all for the warm welcome.  I had to share that I came home to a triple sized postcard of VWL.  It must be from when it first opened based on size of trees surrounding the Hidden Springs pool.  This solicitation says I could purchase 25 add on points for only $4,200.  That's $168 / pt.  Now, I didn't know they were selling the new to be determined timeshare as of yet, so this must be for the existing expiring in 2042 version.....

I find this very very strange.  If it were for the new deal with the new pool, plus cabins it would show an artists rendition of how things are going to look.  Why would anyone add on at that price when you could wait a bit and get a similar price with a much later expiration date???

I sure hope the new pool still has the "Springs" bubblers as my daughter loves them in the old one...


----------



## Kathymford

rkstocke5609 said:


> Thank you all for the warm welcome.  I had to share that I came home to a triple sized postcard of VWL.  It must be from when it first opened based on size of trees surrounding the Hidden Springs pool.  This solicitation says I could purchase 25 add on points for only $4,200.  That's $168 / pt.  Now, I didn't know they were selling the new to be determined timeshare as of yet, so this must be for the existing expiring in 2042 version.....
> 
> I find this very very strange.  If it were for the new deal with the new pool, plus cabins it would show an artists rendition of how things are going to look.  Why would anyone add on at that price when you could wait a bit and get a similar price with a much later expiration date???
> 
> I sure hope the new pool still has the "Springs" bubblers as my daughter loves them in the old one...



$168!! That is nowhere near what is listed online (http://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-program-51703/financial-75803/pricing-a-promotions-52175) I really wish my direct points would have come through a few weeks ago like the guide told me they were. Boo.


----------



## sleepydog25

rkstocke5609 said:


> Thank you all for the warm welcome.  I had to share that I came home to a triple sized postcard of VWL.  It must be from when it first opened based on size of trees surrounding the Hidden Springs pool.  This solicitation says I could purchase 25 add on points for only $4,200.  That's $168 / pt.  Now, I didn't know they were selling the new to be determined timeshare as of yet, so this must be for the existing expiring in 2042 version.....
> 
> I find this very very strange.  If it were for the new deal with the new pool, plus cabins it would show an artists rendition of how things are going to look.  Why would anyone add on at that price when you could wait a bit and get a similar price with a much later expiration date???
> 
> I sure hope the new pool still has the "Springs" bubblers as my daughter loves them in the old one...


Wow.  Makes our direct purchase from three years ago seem like a huge bargain @ $95 pp.  Crazy.  And, yes, it would be for the old contract expiring in 2042.  My daughter, too, grew up with the bubblers in the Hidden Springs pool, and I know she (and I) would be disappointed if they don't return in the new version even though she's a sophomore in high school and I'm. . .well. . .older. . .


----------



## ottawagreg

Now I lay me down to sleep, and if I wake at eight.......
I missed my flight to Orlando!!  We're going home tomorrow. 

Merry Christmas to all my Groupies!!!

Sleepy be on the lookout for text messages. 

I'll report any news between rounds of golf if I see anything worthwhile.


----------



## sleepydog25

ottawagreg said:


> Now I lay me down to sleep, and if I wake at eight.......
> I missed my flight to Orlando!!  We're going home tomorrow.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all my Groupies!!!
> 
> Sleepy be on the lookout for text messages.
> 
> I'll report any news between rounds of golf if I see anything worthwhile.


Safe travels,* greg*!  I'll be on full alert.


----------



## jimmytammy

Have fun Greg!!


----------



## eliza61

wildernessDad said:


> It's the Adventurers Club.  Don't hate me for saying.
> 
> View attachment 140754


absolutely miss this


----------



## theww228

Have fun Greg!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Just wanted to pop on here to wish everyone a Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary Inkmahm & Dynaguy!!!!
I am really slack these days, a day late, I am so sorry folks


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Morning Groupies!
As always happens when traveling this time of year, we have come home to a whirlwind of activity. I'll attempt to post some photos after the holidays.  wildernessDad has done a great job of keeping you up to date.  We had a lake side room on the 2nd floor and were able to watch the leveling.  I spent a lot of time sitting on the balcony and watching.  We now have clear view of the lake with clear view of the evening Electric Water Pageant.  From the balcony we were able to view some of the higher fireworks from Magic Kingdom.  I watched as a huge front end loader picked up the kids jungle gym from the sandy beach and dropped it in a heap to get it out of the way.  I have a picture of one of the stone pillars along the (old) walkway knocked over and broken - this made me sad   Those beautiful stone pillars.....

Anyway - more about our trip later.

Have an awesome time Julie!  Love following your trip via FB.

Nice to see new Groupies have joined in - WELCOME!

Wishing all of our Groupie friends a very Merry Christmas!  I've missed you all these past few days.
Di
Rich, too


----------



## wildernessDad

I'm dreaming of a wet Christmas....  Getting it too.


----------



## Granny

Happy Anniversary *Inkmahm & Dynaguy*!  Hope it's a great one!

*Di*...thanks for the updates, and it sounds like this is a tough time to be around our beloved VWL.  I'm holding out hope that the final product will be a good one.  

*WDad*...keep dreaming! 


And a Merry Christmas Eve to all the Groupies!


----------



## eliza61

Wishing all a very Safe, Happy, fun-filled, Magical Christmas and happy Hanukkah!!  off to NYC to spend Christmas with the family.  Be blessed my friends


----------



## wildernessDad

eliza61 said:


> Wishing all a very Safe, Happy, fun-filled, Magical Christmas and happy Hanukkah!!  off to NYC to spend Christmas with the family.  Be blessed my friends


Thank you and the same to you and all other groupies!


----------



## jimmytammy

*Wishing everyone a very Merry Christmas!!*


----------



## Corinne

Christmas blessings to you all, and a happy, healthy 2016!


----------



## Granny

*Merry Christmas One & All !!!*​*
 *


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Wishing everyone a safe and Merry Christmas!!!

We're having a stormy, white one!*


----------



## tea pot

Merry Christmas Groupies 
May God bless all of you in the New Year


----------



## ottawagreg

Riding boat back to VWL from MK. Took pics this a.m. of construction site. Not one tree left standing. Pipes on ground prepping for UG work. On north side of main lodge mostly same story. Line of trees at waters edge. Clear cut back to bldg.  I'll try for more and better pics. 

Sleepy you arrive in a few days. May want to avoid this phase based on what I have read by you here at Groupies.  

WDW jammed. Wall to wall peeps. Hot n sunny. Going for a swim now. Just finished monorail crawl viewing Christmas displays.


----------



## ottawagreg

DiznyDi said:


> Good Morning Groupies!
> As always happens when traveling this time of year, we have come home to a whirlwind of activity. I'll attempt to post some photos after the holidays.  wildernessDad has done a great job of keeping you up to date.  We had a lake side room on the 2nd floor and were able to watch the leveling.  I spent a lot of time sitting on the balcony and watching.  We now have clear view of the lake with clear view of the evening Electric Water Pageant.  From the balcony we were able to view some of the higher fireworks from Magic Kingdom.  I watched as a huge front end loader picked up the kids jungle gym from the sandy beach and dropped it in a heap to get it out of the way.  I have a picture of one of the stone pillars along the (old) walkway knocked over and broken - this made me sad   Those beautiful stone pillars.....
> 
> Anyway - more about our trip later.
> 
> Have an awesome time Julie!  Love following your trip via FB.
> 
> Nice to see new Groupies have joined in - WELCOME!
> 
> Wishing all of our Groupie friends a very Merry Christmas!  I've missed you all these past few days.
> Di
> Rich, too



Di,  you are right, it is very sad to see the pillars go.  As I went out the lakeside door from octagon, the stone pillars and rail fence was first thing I looked for. Last summer when I saw people looking at job site and discussing the new sidewalk I suspected they were in jeopardy. Sure enough they are long gone. The mouse must have a plan, maybe. But today there is NO shade from villas out to boat rentals shack near the water. The new swimming hole is going to need lots of umbrellas on the tables. Starting to wonder how all this will work out in the end. I wonder how many yards of concrete to finish the job. Thousands, me thinks.


----------



## ottawaviki

Here is a flickr link to one of the pics ottawagreg took. I will post more links as I get better at this. Looks like a moonscape. I am generally in favor of improvement but I don't approve of taking down trees. The worst part to me. 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/9769152@N03/23675761930/in/dateposted-public/

Viki


----------



## Granny

Viki...welcome, and thanks for posting that.

I agree this may not be a fun time to view our favorite resort.   I have to believe it will be better than we fear...though possibly not as good as we hope.


----------



## twinklebug

Merry Christmas Groupies!
I hope all is merry and bright in your parts of the world. May the new year bring lots of great memories to be made.



ottawaviki said:


> Here is a flickr link to one of the pics ottawagreg took. I will post more links as I get better at this. Looks like a moonscape. I am generally in favor of improvement but I don't approve of taking down trees. The worst part to me.
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/9769152@N03/23675761930/in/dateposted-public/
> 
> Viki



Excellent picture.

On the positive side - I'm glad they've kept the big "butterfly bushes" with the orange flowers that were on the villas side of the stone pillar/fence. If anyone knows what their actual name is please chime in!


----------



## rkstocke5609

ottawaviki said:


> Here is a flickr link to one of the pics ottawagreg took. I will post more links as I get better at this. Looks like a moonscape. I am generally in favor of improvement but I don't approve of taking down trees. The worst part to me.
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/9769152@N03/23675761930/in/dateposted-public/
> 
> Viki



I am going to need to make a trip to the liquor store after viewing this picture.  I can see a lake / cabin view coming. And, seeing as I hated the "Bungalow" view at Poly, I know now that I will be requesting Bus side moving forward.  Then, of course to see the tree shaded pool gone -- it was the best pool on property for those that really try to avoid too many rays...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rkstocke5609 said:


> *Then, of course to see the tree shaded pool gone -- it was the best pool on property for those that really try to avoid too many rays...*



Me too.  Disney definitely has something against trees by the pools and then not enough umbrellas.  The Villas pool and Jambo pools were the only one's I never had difficulty getting some shade.


----------



## horselover

Merry day after Christmas groupie friends!     Sorry I didn't make it on here sooner.  Busy day for us yesterday but we didn't set foot in a park.  No thanks.  MK did close.  Not sure for how long.  We had breakfast at Olivias, went to see Force Awakends (loved it!), mini golf, brief trip to AKV for decoration viewing, then ice cream at B&C, ended the evening with some very nice Malbec at TOWL.  A good day.

Thanks (I think) for posting the construction pics WD. I tried to get a few by sticking my phone through openings in the foliage tarp around the fence.  We took the boat over on Tue. to see what was going on.  As soon as the boat from CR rounded the corner I could see the difference.  I'm sure a lot of people will be happy to have a lake view now.  Once we got to the path & saw what they've done I literally stood there & cried.     My worst fears come true.  They've leveled it pretty much.     Broke my heart.  As much as I miss being at VWL for Christmas I'm glad we made the decision to change resorts.  I could not have walked by that every day without being upset.   I don't know how you were able to stand watching it Diane.   I needed a good stiff drink after seeing the "progress" so we stopped at Trout Pass for a drink.  Had a very nice conversation with Donnamarie.  I don't know why I've never actually sat at that bar before.  I usually just get the drink to go.  We have a completely free day today.  May head over there again.  I just won't look at what's behind me.    

Enjoy the rest of the weekend and holiday week if you're lucky enough to be off.


----------



## ottawaviki

rkstocke5609 said:


> I am going to need to make a trip to the liquor store after viewing this picture.  I can see a lake / cabin view coming. And, seeing as I hated the "Bungalow" view at Poly, I know now that I will be requesting Bus side moving forward.  Then, of course to see the tree shaded pool gone -- it was the best pool on property for those that really try to avoid too many rays...


_I am one that needs to avoid the sun. I will miss swimming under those trees. _


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Merry day after Christmas groupie friends!     Sorry I didn't make it on here sooner.  Busy day for us yesterday but we didn't set foot in a park.  No thanks.  MK did close.  Not sure for how long.  We had breakfast at Olivias, went to see Force Awakends (loved it!), mini golf, brief trip to AKV for decoration viewing, then ice cream at B&C, ended the evening with some very nice Malbec at TOWL.  A good day.
> 
> Thanks (I think) for posting the construction pics WD. I tried to get a few by sticking my phone through openings in the foliage tarp around the fence.  We took the boat over on Tue. to see what was going on.  As soon as the boat from CR rounded the corner I could see the difference.  I'm sure a lot of people will be happy to have a lake view now.  Once we got to the path & saw what they've done I literally stood there & cried.     My worst fears come true.  They've leveled it pretty much.     Broke my heart.  As much as I miss being at VWL for Christmas I'm glad we made the decision to change resorts.  I could not have walked by that every day without being upset.   I don't know how you were able to stand watching it Diane.   I needed a good stiff drink after seeing the "progress" so we stopped at Trout Pass for a drink.  Had a very nice conversation with Donnamarie.  I don't know why I've never actually sat at that bar before.  I usually just get the drink to go.  We have a completely free day today.  May head over there again.  I just won't look at what's behind me.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of the weekend and holiday week if you're lucky enough to be off.


Love Malbecs!    As for the renovation, as much as I hate seeing the pics and as much as I hate that DVC has deigned to raze everything, I try to tell myself to be a bit more pragmatic.  From a construction POV, you gotta start with a clean canvas to build.  Sure, building between trees and other items is possible, but it's not practical.  IF the trees come back, I can live with the scenery the next few years.  However, I'm not optimistic that trees will return as a) they're more expense and b) cleaning the pool and pool areas is easier (i.e., cheaper) without trees hovering nearby.  I feel fairly certain that once construction is finished, the area will look lovely--Disney rarely scrimps on attractive facades and prettified walkways.  HOWEVER, I'm also quite doubtful that the whole peaceful, serene, quiet ambiance that marked VWL (and WL by extension) will return.  Will we see a largely pretty and appealing (in a homogeneous style certain to appeal to a wider, blander audience) cabins and landscaping?  I think so.  My issue isn't so much that WL/VWL is changing or growing--that much is inevitable.  What I will have--should the essence of the Lodge largely disappear (which is my greatest fear and greatest expectation)--is resentment and sadness.  Sadness that my second home will not be what I once loved and resentment that those changes could have been mitigated, could have endured with a little less financial exploitation on Disney's part.  I hope that I am totally off base and that WL/VWL will return to it's past glory. . .with updates.  Having seen what the Disney corporation has largely opted to do the past few years with their builds (look no further than the Never Ending Story: The Story of the PVB Construction or VWL Refurb: Blanded by the Light), I do not hold onto much hope.  I pray I am wrong, and if so, I will be the first to say as much.


----------



## ottawagreg

Hello again from VWL. I peered through the fence again today and noticed that the stone pillars remain. I looked at our pics more closely and they confirm my poor eye sight.  So that is a bit of good news.

Having been to the pool today I noticed how jammed lounge chairs are and how they are not enough for demand. It's 84 degrees today 12/26. I could not find space to sit. There were a lot of folks using pool but very few actually swimming.  In hot summer months that space seems untenable. The fence and refurbished boardwalk took up a lot of real estate. When I noticed survey crew in summer of 2014 working on fence for hidden springs they were a long ways from quiet pool. My guess now is that the plan has been in play to spread out the people, to make more room for a larger pool.  Thus the need to fell all those trees. Cabins, pool bar and larger outdoor living space.  The middle of the lodge simply not big enough.

We walked thru poly yesterday. New pool there is called oasis. Plan at VWL looks remarkably similar to what they did at poly.   This seems to have been in the works for three years.  Sleepydog is probably correct. It will be very nice when they finish.  But the bridge is burned. No amount of money or landscaping can restore what nature had in that space.

I had a chip in birdie three on tenth hole at LBV this morning. So I got that going for me.


----------



## Muushka

Merry belated Christmas Groupies!

While I have been MIA for a very long time, I always remember my friends at important times.
As I read through the last few pages, I see so many old friends.  JT, HL, SlyDog TP, Granny, KAT4 etc...  all my old buds.
(I didn't see DizDi or DiDad??)

Mr Muush and I are well and hope that you all are too.
Christmas day was a most unusual day, so I am signing in a day late, so sorry.
We will be there for Thanksgiving 2016 after a 3 year hiatus.  It will be good to visit the Mouse once again.

I love you all and wish you all a very Happy New Year for 2017.  Be well, Muush.

My goodness, I missed so many of you!  I just edited twice!


----------



## twokats

Like Muushka, I have been MIA for a few days.  I hope everyone had a very Merry Christmas.  Ours was a little unusual in that our part of TX has been in the upper 70's and it does not seem like Christmas. 
Today there have been major tornadoes in our area and a lot of damage and a few deaths. 
Tomorrow night we are supposed to have a front come thru which is supposed to bring us some winter temperatures.

Kati and I really missed our usual trip to WDW this year, but we absolutely plan on December of next year and hopefully May of 2017.  Our cruises on the Wonder make up for a little but we still miss coming home.

I hope Santa was extra good to all the groupies.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> Merry belated Christmas Groupies!
> 
> While I have been MIA for a very long time, I always remember my friends at important times.
> As I read through the last few pages, I see so many old friends.  JT, HL, SlyDog TP, Granny, KAT4 etc...  all my old buds.
> (I didn't see DizDi or DiDad??)
> 
> Mr Muush and I are well and hope that you all are too.
> Christmas day was a most unusual day, so I am signing in a day late, so sorry.
> We will be there for Thanksgiving 2016 after a 3 year hiatus.  It will be good to visit the Mouse once again.
> 
> I love you all and wish you all a very Happy New Year for 2017.  Be well, Muush.
> 
> My goodness, I missed so many of you!  I just edited twice!



Hi Muushka!  Glad to hear you are well!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ottawagreg said:


> I had a chip in birdie three on tenth hole at LBV this morning. So I got that going for me.



Nice!  That sure helps to get the putting average down!! 



twokats said:


> Like Muushka, I have been MIA for a few days.  I hope everyone had a very Merry Christmas.  Ours was a little unusual in that our part of TX has been in the upper 70's and it does not seem like Christmas.
> Today there have been major tornadoes in our area and a lot of damage and a few deaths.
> Tomorrow night we are supposed to have a front come thru which is supposed to bring us some winter temperatures.
> 
> Kati and I really missed our usual trip to WDW this year, but we absolutely plan on December of next year and hopefully May of 2017.  Our cruises on the Wonder make up for a little but we still miss coming home.
> 
> I hope Santa was extra good to all the groupies.



That's crazy weather twokats!!  Glad you made it thru the storms and hope that you've gotten the winter coats out.


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka, So glad to see you here.  We really miss not seeing you around these parts.  Please, please come back on a regular basis, you know you are always in our hearts and minds

twokats, stay safe the weather has been crazyfor Christmas all over the country


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> Merry belated Christmas Groupies!
> 
> While I have been MIA for a very long time, I always remember my friends at important times.
> As I read through the last few pages, I see so many old friends.  JT, HL, SlyDog TP, Granny, KAT4 etc...  all my old buds.
> (I didn't see DizDi or DiDad??)
> 
> Mr Muush and I are well and hope that you all are too.
> Christmas day was a most unusual day, so I am signing in a day late, so sorry.
> We will be there for Thanksgiving 2016 after a 3 year hiatus.  It will be good to visit the Mouse once again.
> 
> I love you all and wish you all a very Happy New Year for 2017.  Be well, Muush.
> 
> My goodness, I missed so many of you!  I just edited twice!


Hi, Muushka!!  Have missed seeing you around here, and so glad you checked in.  

Like many others, our weather has been weird--lots of rain and warmer-than-normal temps though thankfully no severe storms--so it hasn't quite felt like Christmas.  Perhaps seeing the Osborne Lights one last time in a few days will help.  

*greg*:  Way to go on the chip-in!  I live on a golf course, and play here every chance I get.  I've yet to play at Disney as we fill our days with parks and such.  However, I soon see the time when we'll go down for 10 days to 2 weeks, and I can get some golf in then.


----------



## Granny

Just checking back in, and so great to see so many of the Groupie friends are doing well.

*A special shout out to Muush! *So great to hear from you again, and you know you are always welcome here at any time.  Have a wonderful new year!


As for the construction, I guess it is what it is at this point.  Sleepy, you make some excellent points and capture the angst that many of us have had regarding this project.  I'm thinking that I may be requesting Bayou Side (sounds better than bus side, doesn't it?) for the upcoming trips until the dust settles.


----------



## twinklebug

Just booked Royal Pacific for the first 3 nights of our May trip, had considered adding on to the leading edge of our Jambo trip, but all AKV villas were sold out (just inside that 6 month mark) I'll keep an eye out - but think I got a decent deal for club level. It's an "owie" when one isn't used to paying for the room though 

VWL is totally open, but I just can't bring myself to staying there until some landscaping is put back in place.


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Merry belated Christmas Groupies!
> 
> While I have been MIA for a very long time, I always remember my friends at important times.
> As I read through the last few pages, I see so many old friends.  JT, HL, SlyDog TP, Granny, KAT4 etc...  all my old buds.
> (I didn't see DizDi or DiDad??)
> 
> Mr Muush and I are well and hope that you all are too.
> Christmas day was a most unusual day, so I am signing in a day late, so sorry.
> We will be there for Thanksgiving 2016 after a 3 year hiatus.  It will be good to visit the Mouse once again.
> 
> I love you all and wish you all a very Happy New Year for 2017.  Be well, Muush.
> 
> My goodness, I missed so many of you!  I just edited twice!




What a lovely surprise!!  Glad to hear from you Muush


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday WDWRR_ENGINEER!!!!


----------



## Granny

_*   Happy Birthday WDWRR_ENGINEER !!!  *_


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happy Birthday WDWRR_ENGINEER!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Happy Birthday WDWRR_ENGINEER!!!!


I second (or is it fourth?) this salutation!!  Hope you have had/are having a great day!


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday WDWRR_ENGINEER


----------



## eliza61

*Happy Birthday WDWR_ ENGINEER!!*​*Hope your day was magical.*​


----------



## eliza61

TUESDAY MORNING TRIVIA.​*1971:
A*_n amazing 69,458 guests visit Disney World on this day!_

_1974:_
*A*_ttendance at Walt Disney World in Florida hits a record 74,597..._
_forcing the Magic Kingdom to close to outside visitors for 4 hours._

lol,  wonder what they would think of the size of crowds nowadays.

I thought this next one was so cool.

_It is widely believed that John Lennon signs the paperwork that officially dissolves __The Beatles_
_while staying at Disney World's Polynesian Village Resort. He, along with his son Julian and family friends are spending Christmas Holiday in south Florida._

The event was remember by cast members

*"I met John Lennon at Disney World while working as a monorail operator. He, Julian and May Pang
rode in the front of the monorail on two different occasions with me. I allowed him and Julian to operate the train. The second day John
 came out to the station and actually ask if I was working. He and Julian waited until I arrived in the train and again rode with me and
 drove the train. May Pang took a lot of pictures that day. As they left the train that day John ask if I would like to take some pictures and
 waited while I retrieved a camera. I have a great 8×10 of John Lennon and I together." -Cast Member Hal East*


----------



## npcougar

Got back from a wonderful trip at VWL.  I wanted to give you a heads up to a not so magical experience.  We made a couple of trips to Disney Springs to eat lunch.  On our way back, the buses were standing room only.  Since we share a bus with the contemporary, lots of people were taking advantage of the parking at Disney Springs to avoid paying the $22 parking fee at the Magic Kingdom.  I know this has gone on in the past but I've never seen it like this before.  Based on their conversations, well over half of the people on the bus were doing this.  If I had to guess, 80% were going to the Magic Kingdom.  We were the only people to get off at the lodge one time.  The rest of the full bus went on to the contemporary.  Not a big deal but certainly an issue for people who don't like crowds or standing on buses.  Just wanted people to be aware.


----------



## Kathymford

Hi groupies! Going back home for marathon weekend in 6 days! So excited! We haven't been to the lodge sine Dec '13, so I can't wait to see her. Even in its alterered state. 

I've never taken or walked any of the trails at the lodge, foolish, I know. I understand that at least one of them is closed due to construction, but is there still something open to have a nice jog to FW? Need to keep our training up!! I know this has been asked and answered, but it's getting close for us now!!


----------



## rkstocke5609

npcougar said:


> Got back from a wonderful trip at VWL.  I wanted to give you a heads up to a not so magical experience.  We made a couple of trips to Disney Springs to eat lunch.  On our way back, the buses were standing room only.  Since we share a bus with the contemporary, lots of people were taking advantage of the parking at Disney Springs to avoid paying the $22 parking fee at the Magic Kingdom.  I know this has gone on in the past but I've never seen it like this before.  Based on their conversations, well over half of the people on the bus were doing this.  If I had to guess, 80% were going to the Magic Kingdom.  We were the only people to get off at the lodge one time.  The rest of the full bus went on to the contemporary.  Not a big deal but certainly an issue for people who don't like crowds or standing on buses.  Just wanted people to be aware.



I wonder if we can get to the point of having to show or scan a magic band to get on a bus, at least from Disney Springs where I can see a bunch of people filling the parking ramp and hopping a bus all just to save $20.  Reminds me of people that don't ever tip the pizza delivery guy.....


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Packing tonight for a very early flight tomorrow!  Heading to VGC for New Years at DL and a trip to watch the Rose Parade.  



Kathymford said:


> Hi groupies! Going back home for marathon weekend in 6 days! So excited! We haven't been to the lodge sine Dec '13, so I can't wait to see her. Even in its alterered state.
> 
> I've never taken or walked any of the trails at the lodge, foolish, I know. I understand that at least one of them is closed due to construction, but is there still something open to have a nice jog to FW? Need to keep our training up!! I know this has been asked and answered, but it's getting close for us now!!



The paved path to FW should still be open.  The dirt path along Bay Lake is the one that is closed off although partway to FW you were directed to the paved path.


----------



## jimmytammy

eliza61 said:


> TUESDAY MORNING TRIVIA.​*1971:
> A*_n amazing 69,458 guests visit Disney World on this day!_
> 
> _1974:_
> *A*_ttendance at Walt Disney World in Florida hits a record 74,597..._
> _forcing the Magic Kingdom to close to outside visitors for 4 hours._
> 
> lol,  wonder what they would think of the size of crowds nowadays.
> 
> I thought this next one was so cool.
> 
> _It is widely believed that John Lennon signs the paperwork that officially dissolves __The Beatles_
> _while staying at Disney World's Polynesian Village Resort. He, along with his son Julian and family friends are spending Christmas Holiday in south Florida._
> 
> The event was remember by cast members
> 
> *"I met John Lennon at Disney World while working as a monorail operator. He, Julian and May Pang*
> *rode in the front of the monorail on two different occasions with me. I allowed him and Julian to operate the train. The second day John*
> *came out to the station and actually ask if I was working. He and Julian waited until I arrived in the train and again rode with me and*
> *drove the train. May Pang took a lot of pictures that day. As they left the train that day John ask if I would like to take some pictures and*
> *waited while I retrieved a camera. I have a great 8×10 of John Lennon and I together." -Cast Member Hal East*


I have heard this before about him dissolving the Beatles, and I think the story has some merit in reading about it over the years.  
Very cool that Mr. East met him and still has a picture with him.  

In a somewhat related story, President Richard Nixon, during the Watergate scandal spoke these words in the Convention Center at The Contemporary during a press conference, "let me repeat myself, I am not a crook."  I asked a young CM there at the desk once about it, he had never heard this so he asked a bit older CM who confirmed it.  Lots of cool stories surround all of WDW


----------



## jimmytammy

rkstocke5609 said:


> I wonder if we can get to the point of having to show or scan a magic band to get on a bus, at least from Disney Springs where I can see a bunch of people filling the parking ramp and hopping a bus all just to save $20.  Reminds me of people that don't ever tip the pizza delivery guy.....


I like this idea


----------



## Kathymford

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Packing tonight for a very early flight tomorrow!  Heading to VGC for New Years at DL and a trip to watch the Rose Parade.
> 
> 
> 
> The paved path to FW should still be open.  The dirt path along Bay Lake is the one that is closed off although partway to FW you were directed to the paved path.



Thanks Kat! And your trip sounds great! I live here and I've never done the Rose Parade thing. Very fun!


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Packing tonight for a very early flight tomorrow!  Heading to VGC for New Years at DL and a trip to watch the Rose Parade.
> Have a great time!!
> 
> We are in planning mode with the 11 mos mark approaching for Dec.  Our DD and her DH(who is hopefully OTW home in mid spring from deploy)are going with us and it will be his 1st trip to WDW.  Excited I am!!  ALso, Fantasy cruise is round the corner early Mar with a 2 night layover at OKW in a 2 bed.  Just glad to be anywhere near the World


----------



## wildernessDad

This is unofficial, so don't post it yet, but it looks like we'll be making reservations for this December for Dec 11 - Dec 18 with Dec 14 - Dec 18 at VWL and Dec 11 - Dec 14 at AKV, either concierge at Jambo, if we can get it, or Kidani.

This is subject to change as the little woman is objecting a bit.  But it will be close to those dates.


----------



## wildernessDad

I think refurbishments follow me around. You might want to find out where I'm staying and avoid that place. We stayed at VWL in December, 2015 and we'll be at AKV Jambo Club in May. However, our studio will be under refurbishment at that time, so they're moving us to a Savannah view studio, giving us club level access and refunding 21 points back into our account.


----------



## Granny

*And to all Groupies everywhere....
*​


----------



## circhead

Happy New Year all.  

This trip has been a work in process the whole time.  Can't believe we were able to pull it together.

Staying off property tonight at poly starting tomorrow.  Dinner reservations for 9:40 tonight that I was able to get on Monday.  Changed my plans completely.  Was supposed to spend the 1st 2 days at Sea World - had dinner reservations at the underwater grill for tonight that they changed to a New Year's Eve dinner party for only 200 per person on Dec 13th - told them if I wanted to pay a thousand dollars for New Year's Eve dinner I would do it at the Waldorf Astoria not Sea World.

Hope everyone had a merry Christmas or whichever holiday you celebrate.  I wish you all a happy, healthy and blessed 2016.


----------



## Corinne

Happy New Year Groupies. Wishing you all a blessed and peaceful 2016.


----------



## twinklebug




----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Eliza61!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> so they're moving us to a Savannah view studio, giving us club level access and refunding 21 points back into our account.


Nice!!  I would love access to Club Level at AKL


----------



## jimmytammy

*Happy New Year!!  Hoping all of us have a blessed new year*


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Eliza !!!*


----------



## DiznyDi

Wishing all of our Groupie friends health peace love and a blessed 2016!

Yes Mush - DDad and I are still around.  So sorry we missed you!  We took our annual December trek to the World and have been extremely busy.  I'm happy to be sitting at my computer now!

Dear Eliza - Another birthday to celebrate the New Year.  Wishing you the Happiest of Birthdays!


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday, Eliza!!

Hope it is the best


----------



## twokats

A very Happy New Year to all my groupie friends.
I hope 2016 holds the best for everyone.  Prosperity, plus a lot of special times at our favorite world.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Happy New Year!

My heart sank when we took the boat from the Contp to WL yesterday for our NYE dinner at Artist Point.  The DVC building looked so strange, I gasped and said "where are the trees!"  The captain took me aside as we disembarked and said they will be back, and when the remodel is done, I will be very happy."We will do it right" is also what she said.

The lodge, the Christmas decorations all looked wonderful.


----------



## jimmytammy

bobbiwoz said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> My heart sank when we took the boat from the Contp to WL yesterday for our NYE dinner at Artist Point.  The DVC building looked so strange, I gasped and said "where are the trees!"  The captain took me aside as we disembarked and said they will be back, and when the remodel is done, I will be very happy."We will do it right" is also what she said.
> 
> The lodge, the Christmas decorations all looked wonderful.


Hope the boat Capt. is spot on.

Sitting here watching the Rose Bowl Parade(recorded)and very cool as we hear a few bands playing a few WL songs


----------



## sleepydog25

*First, HAPPY BIRTHDAY, eliza!*
*Second, HAPPY NEW YEAR, Groupies!*
*Third, Luv and I are here at the World!*

We arrived yesterday, checking in at OKW.  We leave Sunday--talk about a whirlwind trip.  Some quick takeaways so far:
a) OKW is a very nice resort, and as everyone says, the studio is huge.  We could see staying here for future visits.
b) NYE at Disney is crazy. We spent it at Epcot, riding Soarin' one last time in its old version, and meeting some friends for drinks around the Showcase.  
c) Saw Epcot fireworks, and while not as all around nice as MK's, the finale was amazing and the best conclusion to fireworks I've ever seen.
d) Decided to end night (early a.m.) at Yachtsman with a glass of wine.  After, walked to lobby to find out that wait for cab was well over an hour!  At 2 a.m.!  We had ridden bus but now park was closed so no re-entry to catch bus back (plan had always been to take cab back to resort).  Walked over to BCV.  Same story.  Ah, but we see MK bus, jump on it, get off there, and then luck into an immediate bus to OKW.  Meanwhile, the sea of humanity waiting for ferry, monorail, and buses to most other resorts was overwhelming.  15 people on our bus.  Traffic backed up from I-4 to all major Disney arteries.  Being bus bound, we were in room less than 15 minutes after boarding.  Still, it was 2:15 a.m.
e) Wow.  Peeking through the fencing at the Lodge (there to eat at AP) was sobering.  While I do believe there will be beauty there at some point, currently it's deflating.  Even the beach area has been scooped--couldn't see much sand, just dirt.  Then again, it was a bit dark.
f) Speaking of AP. . .sigh.  Evening started very well with the aforementioned friends.  Good service, excellent wines, and great hope for a fourth consecutive superb meal.  Even the buffalo loin strip was back on the menu!  Sadly, the buffalo was nearly a fourth gristle.  Sides with it not very good or imaginative.  Salmon excellent; just wish I'd had another glass of wine to go with it (requested as entree arrived, and had to flag him down even then).  Came with potatoes that were simply roasted and salted.  Same with friend's taters with filet.  Just potatoes--no herbs or special prep. Portions of salmon and buffalo very small, maybe 3-4 ounces of buffalo, 4 ounces salmon.  Portobello bisque still good but smaller.  Berry cobbler mostly crust now.  Good start to service ended with just mediocre care once server gained two more tables.  Server offered to bring wine after meal was finished for no charge (too late), but when shown the 3 huge chunks/slices of gristle, replied "they leave it on for flavor."  Prices?  $41 for salmon, $49 for buffalo.  Another terribly inconsistent experience.  We simply have to take AP off our rotation now.
g) Crowd at MK today was totally manageable.  Two hours after opening, POTC was walk on.  Jingle Cruise was 15 minutes.  Crowded, yes.  Overwhelming, no.  Less crowded than many summer days we've seen.
h) Still, hard to beat being in the World instead of at work.  Weather will cool into 60s tomorrow, but has been great so far. (Update: Sat has dawned cloudy, rainy, and 61F. Looks like Osborne Lights will be wet.)
i) Tomorrow brings Osborne Lights (thanks, Greg, for the glasses!!) and the dinner party they're holding.  Will type more then.

P.S. The paved trail to FW is only a mile one way (roughly); however, New Balance has sponsored a sign that shows how you can extend that to 2.5 miles one way if you run around FW for a bit.


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for the update Sleepy.  Sad about AP, I know its been among you and Luvs faves for a few yrs.


----------



## Granny

Sleepy...thanks for the information.  I'm not sure there is any place that is consistently great anymore, but at those prices AP should be excellent every night.  We have been fortunate to only have great meals there but it shouldn't be a crap shoot.  Enjoy the last view of the Osborne Lights!


----------



## eliza61

Thanks for the birthday love everyone.  Had a great day.  Rizzo and Sid took me out to lunch and the dropped me off at the Ballet.  lol, they said they loved me but not enough to sit through the Nutcracker while there were college bowl games on.

Glad to here everyone enjoyed their holiday.


----------



## Kathymford

@sleepydog25 thatnks for the update on the FW trail! 

2 more sleeps for me!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks sleepy for the update.  Glad you are enjoying your stay at OKW.

Artists Point was always our last meal before departing for home.  Unfortunately DDad and I had too may negative experiences in a row and took it off of our must-do list 2-3 years ago.  We do enjoy going into Territory Lounge for carry-out mushroom soup.  Enjoy the Osborne Lights, I'm gong to miss them.

Oh boy Kathy - you must be getting excited!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Bobbiwoz!!!!


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday Bobbiwoz, hope your day is magical.


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Bobbi !!!*


----------



## Kathymford

DiznyDi said:


> Oh boy Kathy - you must be getting excited!



SO excited. Also, I'm not sure if anyone else is still there, but Osbourne lights have been extended to 1/6!! I'm so excited I get to see them one more time.


----------



## twinklebug

*Happy Birthday Eliza!* I'm sure dinner with your boys was the best  (The ballet sounds like fun too)
*
Happy Birthday Bobbi! *Hope you're having a great day!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday Bobbi!*


----------



## DiznyDi

OK, Groupies, I've been negligent in getting these posted.  Honestly I'm just a little intimidated with this new system.  I sure hope these post OK.  I took these the day we left, December 19.


----------



## helenk

I was thinking of booking the VWL from September 24th to September 28th. But now I am reconsidering. It looks like the ongoing construction will take away the peacefulness of the resort. Do you hear the construction from the rooms?


----------



## sleepydog25

helenk said:


> I was thinking of booking the VWL from September 24th to September 28th. But now I am reconsidering. It looks like the ongoing construction will take away the peacefulness of the resort. Do you hear the construction from the rooms?


Welcome, Helen!  I think the noise factor will depend on your park habits.  If you're in the parks most of the day, then I don't expect noise will be a huge factor.  And the grand beauty of the Lodge will remain intact.  If, however, you plan to spend afternoons or mornings on your balcony, then you will likely be disturbed a bit.  We'll be back there in a few weeks, so if I get any more insight, I'll let the Groupies know.

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BOBBI!! *

All we saw of the construction was at night, which is to say we couldn't tell much.  It does appear, based on *Di's *excellent photos, that they have scoured the beach a bit more than when she took those shots.  Even the eternal optimist *Luv *said it looks like the beach area is kaput.  

Glad to hear that the Osborne Lights were extended a few days.  We paid to do the whole dinner party extravaganza in the special seating area, and I have to admit, it was money well-spent (relative to Disney costs).  The food was quite good (frankly, better than AP), the drinks were free (alcohol, too), and the viewing area was superb as we were set up at the end of the street under the Osborne globe.  We had a great time with friends who had joined us for the quick weekend trip, and we stayed the entire time we could at the area.  They gave us special mementos, too--kind of a shadow box thingie with a bulb from a strand of the Osborne Lights.  Kinda cool.  Expensive, but cool.  lol

This was our first trip to Disney right at either Christmas or New Year's, and we learned some valuable lessons, mostly how to plan transportation better.  For example, we almost missed the Osborne dinner as we incorrectly assumed driving would be the best option.  No.  We got on the final road to DHS when signs alerted us that parking at DHS was closed and to use Epcot parking. . .not that you could get to Epcot by that time without completely backtracking.  So, we made a quick Open Table reservation at Shula's in case the Dolphin was being monitored for parking, and we valet-parked there.  We hoofed it to DHS, eschewing the boat which we feared would a) take too long and b) be too crowded to get on the first boat, anyway.  As it was, we beat the boat by a couple of minutes and made it to the dinner party on time.  Things you learn.

More on OKW later. . .*Kathy,* have a grand time at the World!!


----------



## ottawagreg

Hello groupies,

Monday morning and I am back at my assigned work area.  We arrived home on new years eve as planned.  When we pulled into the driveway, we could see the basketball hoop was on the ground blocking the overhead door in the garage.  The neighbors told us by text that the storms knocked it down and it was bent.  I was afraid that the structural frame was bent, and it turns out the rim took the brunt of the fall, and that was all that was damaged.  Put on a new rim and we are good to go this spring, so I was pretty happy with that.  We picked up pizza at a local joint, so we started to settle in to eat.  I realized a circuit breaker was off and needed to be reset.  I head down to the basement and discover 3" of standing water.  It was then that all the magic was totally gone and I wanted to back to Orlando.  I took off my socks and shoes to wade into the cold water, and hoped that it would not electrocute me.  Got the breaker back on and went back to the pizza.  So we spent the weekend on that project.  Illinois really got pounded and the river here in our town is expected to crest in a day or so.  It was 85 everyday in the kingdom so we missed all the nasty weather, just wish that the sump pump had not failed.

Sleepy, I read your comments on Artist Point.  It is a real bummer as it used to be one of our suppers every trip, but we scratched them off our list last summer.  Service is critical in restaurants, especially in the "signature" locations.  We arrived there fairly early, a little before seven.  I saw that there were tables all along the window and I asked if we could be seated at one of them.  There was a lot of daylight left and I wanted to look out on the lake and the courtyard.  The hostess stared into her computer screen for three seconds and said no those tables were not available.  They seated us two tables beyond the hostess station right one the main walkway aisle.  Everyone entering the restaurant or using the restroom walked past us. The entire time it seemed someone was coming by our table.  The restaurant was not half full! When we left there were still lots of tables open on the windows.  I had the same comments you did about the quality of the buffalo, size of entrees, prices, all of it.

This trip we went to Jiko.  We scratched them too.  I will try to be brief, the short story the service was very poor.  The waiter was slow and did not come back for long periods.  He never did come back for drink orders.  Others brought the food and had to ask "who got this and who ordered that"?  At that point I asked for an iced tea from the guy who brought the food.  Nothing.  When waiter did show he did not know I asked for anything.  Then he was miffed when we did not want desert.  The people at the door were not very friendly and nobody said thank you as we left.  Three people in our group and the check was over $150 with no alcohol and no dessert.

I have another very long story about annual passes.  I won't bother with it in this post, but we are done with those for a long while too.  We had a wonderful vacation.  My daughter told me it was one of her best vacations ever, and that made me happy.  We are starting to adjust how we do Disney.  We enjoy the Lodge and our family time together.  We are going back for a short trip in March to see our daughter and the high school band perform.  Then the summer trip is scheduled, and airfare is set.  I am toying with switching over to OKW for the summer stay.  Sleepy, what say you on OKW?  Did you like it there?  I have read some negative things on the purple board, but when I went to the hospitality house it looked real nice to me.  

I will try to post some pics in the next few days.  If others stopping by this thread wonder about the construction the show it pretty well.  They seem to be nearing the end of preparing the site for the new construction.  I think they will begin in earnest very soon.  Walking to and from the parking lot I noticed a lot of construction supervisor types in conversation.  As if they were planning the next phase once the holidays were done.

Kind regards to all.  greg


----------



## Granny

ottawagreg said:


> I have another very long story about annual passes.  I won't bother with it in this post, but we are done with those for a long while too.  We had a wonderful vacation.  My daughter told me it was one of her best vacations ever, and that made me happy.



Greg...I snipped this out because I was just so happy to hear that your daughter (and the whole family) had a wonderful vacation.   So glad to hear that the negative experiences didn't mess with your overall trip too much. 





> We are starting to adjust how we do Disney. We enjoy the Lodge and our family time together. We are going back for a short trip in March to see our daughter and the high school band perform. Then the summer trip is scheduled, and airfare is set. I am toying with switching over to OKW for the summer stay. Sleepy, what say you on OKW? Did you like it there? I have read some negative things on the purple board, but when I went to the hospitality house it looked real nice to me.



I know you asked Sleepy about this, but several of us here really like OKW (Jimmy, you out there?).  The size of the villas 1BR and larger are really significant and the resort itself is a lush, quiet retreat.  DW & I like OKW a lot, and while it is a large, spread-out resort the bus system is pretty good there (5 internal stops and no sharing with other resorts).   In fact, we were thinking about staying at OKW later this year if it's available.


----------



## sleepydog25

Welcome back, greg!  I, too, am at my assigned workplace after a long drive from the World that got us home around 8 p.m. last night.  No water in basement, just cat puke.  We leave extra food, and they have a tendency to gorge themselves in our absence.  Goobers.  Still, better puke land mines than a flood. Again, thanks for the glasses!  Our friends say thanks, too!

Artist Point:  Yep, sad.  Gary, the manager, stopped by moments before things starting going downhill (we had met him to thank him for our wedding experience a couple of years ago), and we spoke for 5-6 minutes.  I wish he had come _after_ the meal.  We didn't make a big deal out of the meal at the time since we didn't want to influence our guests' thinking--we felt it would be impolite.  We did get DVC discount, but even with that, our meal was over $150 before tip.  Can't afford to do that if the meal is mediocre.

OKW: We enjoyed the resort and would stay there again.  It is very spread out, but as Granny mentioned, is quite lush and has a wonderful walking path system.  The main pool area has re-opened, though the pool proper is a bit small.  There is an attached beach area that now includes a fire pit and a couple of hammocks, too.  We were in a studio and, yes, there is a ton of room in there.  The room was clean and both heated/cooled quickly.  The shower/tub was large and had great pressure and a seemingly unlimited supply of hot water (I like longer showers).  Lighting in the room is good, but in the bathroom, I'm told it's inadequate (to be fair, "we've" yet to find any resort or hotel with adequate lighting, I think ).  Room decor?  For our tastes, it's bland.  There isn't much furniture in there--we had two queens, one round table w/two chairs, a nightstand and the bureau with the TV on it.  Yeah, that sounds like a lot, but the room is so big that the furniture swims in it.  The TV is too far away for its size, not that I watched much TV, but still.  The carpet was looking tired and worn in our room, too.  Safe is large.

Bus system was good when we used it (which we should have on Osborne night).  However, our room was located directly across from a bus stop, so beginning around 6:30 each morning and running until about 1 a.m. the next morning made for a loud-ish room.  We sleep easily, so no worries, but if you're a light sleeper, it could be an issue if you get such a room.  Oh, we also had a really nice balcony (it was a corner room on the second floor--4424), but we had no opportunity to use it, of course.  We were close to the Village Pool, too. 

We got a very relaxed vibe from OKW, and we found it convenient to Disney Springs.  It's not terribly close to any park, but given we drove, it wasn't difficult to get anywhere. . .except Osborne Lights night.    Honestly, it's not our favorite (or even second or third favorite) resort.  However, it's not because the resort is bad--it's just a design and decor style that doesn't thrill us, nor is it a location that suits our park visitation habits.  In other words, there are no quick ways to get back for a nap or to relax around the pool.  Still, it's lovely, serene (with the exception of all the buses, a by-product of internal bus pickup system), and quite relaxing.  If you think it would suit your style, I'd give it a hearty thumbs up.

Speaking of APs, we have them but might let those lapse, too.  The prices have continued to skyrocket, and I'm lucky in that I can do military tickets.  The downside is there are a limited number of them you can purchase in a year.  Ours worked perfectly fine--as did the Magic Bands--with one small exception.  Seems if you do online check-in and put a cc on the account, the online system has a habit of dropping it.  Thus, we tried to charge to the room a couple of times the first night and couldn't.  Otherwise, all went well.


----------



## ottawagreg

I will happily take any input or comments from anyone regarding any experience at the world.  I just mentioned Sleepy because I went there to drop a package at OKW the other day.  Please anyone who has thoughts or experience feel free to share your opinion.  We are staying ten nights and it would save me 20 points or more.  We will be studio dwellers, no debate on that.   I was going to put on a brave face and stay loyal to the Villas at Wilderness Lodge.  But seeing the job site is a slap in the face, a heavy dose of reality.  I do a lot of 3D design on commercial and industrial job sites, and have fair amount of knowledge and discernment on this kind of topic.  They are still moving earth and doing underground piping right now.  The size and scope of the project is bigger than one would think.  Especially when the north side of the lodge is considered.  That makes it look quite large actually.

BTW.  WE use car rental as I go golfing a lot and drive to various theme parks, restaurants, groceries, etc.  Thus I make numerous trips to the parking lot.  The lower roadway behind the landscaping where the *BUFFALOES USED TO BE*, has become a bit of a thoroughfare for delivery trucks, cabs, buses, construction trucks, etc.  I am talking 35 or 40 miles per hour type stuff.  My supposition is most of the fore mentioned vehicles used to go toward one world drive.  That is now blocked and decommissioned due to construction.  More congestion at the gatehouse is greater nuisance than ever.  If you are walking to the parking lot, during daytime hours especially when there will be more commercial and business traffic, look both ways.  There are no stops signs through that part of the road way.


Edited:  I see that my pictures did not load.  I thought i could drag and drop from the email.  I will need to figure that out later I guess.


----------



## claire_ont

Hi all - it has been a long time since I have checked in here.  I will be taking a trip down to Disney in May and planning to stay in a one bdrm at the lodge.  My daughter is now planning to bring her fiance as well.  So my question - can we fit 5 adults in a 1 Bdrm?  The last time we stayed in a studio there was a murphy bed that my youngest loved.  Do all the villas have a Murphy bed?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

claire_ont said:


> Hi all - it has been a long time since I have checked in here.  I will be taking a trip down to Disney in May and planning to stay in a one bdrm at the lodge.  My daughter is now planning to bring her fiance as well.  So my question - can we fit 5 adults in a 1 Bdrm?  The last time we stayed in a studio there was a murphy bed that my youngest loved.  Do all the villas have a Murphy bed?



You will be allowed to book 5 into the one bedroom but you have to provide bedding and the bed for the 5th.  Only the studios got the murphy bed.  The 1 bedrooms have a king bed in the bedroom and queen sleeper sofa in the living room.


----------



## rkstocke5609

claire_ont said:


> Hi all - it has been a long time since I have checked in here.  I will be taking a trip down to Disney in May and planning to stay in a one bdrm at the lodge.  My daughter is now planning to bring her fiance as well.  So my question - can we fit 5 adults in a 1 Bdrm?  The last time we stayed in a studio there was a murphy bed that my youngest loved.  Do all the villas have a Murphy bed?



You are braver than me, I think with 5 adults I'd have to either splurge for a 2BR, or maybe flip to a Kidani 1BR with those 2 full bathrooms...

Ron


----------



## claire_ont

rkstocke5609 said:


> You are braver than me, I think with 5 adults I'd have to either splurge for a 2BR, or maybe flip to a Kidani 1BR with those 2 full bathrooms...



There is not much availability at the moment for May so wait listed Kidani and am now booked for OKW. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Mr. Deebits!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

*Greg*
We love OKW!  

Our 1st stay was less than stellar, we had a studio, and its basically set up as a nice 2 bed hotel IMO.  You don't have a lot of furniture(no sleeper sofa or chair)but you do have a table and 2 chairs. This is where it feels more like a nice hotel room, less studio, 3 or more people puts someone sitting on the bed.  Not a huge issue, but still, its more spacious than other studios at other DVC resorts, but it feels less roomy to me in the way its laid out.  That kept us with a negative opinion about the resort overall for a long time.

Fast forward several yrs....we decide to give it a try based on pts savings but go it in a 1 bedroom.  Thats the point we fell in love with the place.  It quickly became #2 in our hearts(you know which is #1 obviously). So we stayed several times in a row afterwards.  Our kids really liked it too, esp. the roominess.  Its IMO a simple resort, nothing fancy. Not a lot of bells and whistles, but that allows for a peaceful stay.  

I love the water and golf course views and sitting on balcony with a cup o joe in the AM.  Community Hall is a cool place, play pool, games, etc.  Olivias has good eats.  Cant say great things about Goods Foods To Go, its just so so IMO.  Never tried the snack areas near other pools but imagine they are similar.  Great walkways, and boats to DS.  

We personally like the Turtle Pond area and request that most times.  The 1 beds there in TP have a little different configuration that allows a little more privacy for folks going into bath area, just an extra door basically. Another reason we request TP area. 

If you are getting a studio, I would request near Hospitality House. This affords you a good bus stop location, access to the amenities a little quicker.  

Overall, we still love OKW!  For saving pts, I dont think you can go wrong with a studio here, just like to throw out the scenario so you arent expecting VWL studio layout and alas, you get something different.


----------



## Dizny Dad

OK, OK.  I am guilty of relaxing and laying back too much!  After returning from The World just before Christmas, I have just not taken the time to join in this great thread.  My apologies for all of the B’Days I missed, and adventures described.  Bad Dog; No Biscuit.


DiznyDi will probably fill you in on the highlights of the recent World adventure: I see she has already shared the view from our room; what a difference, but OK, we are into it now so let’s get it done!


I want to share one of my surprises while in The World.  Very rarely is the Noodle Station ever open when we are in the MK.  This past trip it was open, so I just had to try it.  What a great surprise!  But what I was surprised about was this:


This is the Lobster Roll I got at the Noodle Station for $12+:






And this was the same selection at the Boathouse in Disney Springs for $19+:




We loved the Boathouse atmosphere and menu selections, and definitely have it on our return again list, but the difference here is just amazing.

As our DVC adventures mature and begin to stretch over decades, we have found that the Signature Restaurants that we have loved in the past have lost their luster.  And we have found, in many cases, that the counter service meals are just as delightful and generally a better value. Don't get me wrong here, we still love the atmosphere the Signature Restaurants offer, but we have slowly reduced the number of nights we eat at them during any trip to The World.


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Morning Groupies!
claire_ont: We had 5 adults in a 2-bedroom at VWL in October; myself, DDad, DD & SIL, and DS.  DDad and I had the master, DD and SIL had the 'studio' portion and DS slept on the queen pull-out in the living area.  DS is 33 and 6'3" and about 240 lbs.  Even with 2 bathrooms, it was at times difficult.  I honestly can't imagine 5 adults in a 1 bdrm.  DS's comment about sleeping on the pull-out, "well, its better than sleeping on the floor".
We've not stayed at OKW, but JT loves the 1-bdrms.  I hope this works for you.


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday Mr. Deebits!*


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> As our DVC adventures mature and begin to stretch over decades, we have found that the Signature Restaurants that we have loved in the past have lost their luster.  And we have found, in many cases, that the counter service meals are just as delightful and generally a better value. Don't get me wrong here, we still love the atmosphere the Signature Restaurants offer, but we have slowly reduced the number of nights we eat at them during any trip to The World.


Wow.  What a difference location and designation make, *DDad*.  And I couldn't agree more with your summation that the Signatures have lost their luster for you.  The same applies to us.  A few years ago, the Signatures were expensive (though I would argue that the cost for their entrees has easily exceeded even the gloomiest of inflation figures over the years), but we felt they offered a special experience and a quality of food that TS and QS did not possess.  The past three years, we've mostly found the Signatures do that inconsistently, and they have exponentially increased their prices: $41 for salmon with a few potatoes and frisee and $49 for buffalo with barley, carrots, and turnips seems a bit like highway robbery.  Like you, we'll continue to hit the occasional Signature, but mostly going forward we're doing TS, QS, and have talked about cooking more meals in our room when we use 1 & 2BRs.


----------



## Dizny Dad

sleepydog25 said:


> . . . . .  Like you, we'll continue to hit the occasional Signature, but mostly going forward we're doing TS, QS, and have talked about cooking more meals in our room when we use 1 & 2BRs.



I can't help but relate what I always think when someone asks what someone cooks in the Villas during their time in The World.  A long time ago, when one was asked this question, they answered, _"I don't cook at home; why would I cook on vacation?" _ DiznyDi and I have laughed about that response for years, probably because it fits us so well.

I will be honest; the only thing I make in the kitchen in the villas is ICE CUBES.


----------



## jimmytammy

In response to Dad's and Sleepy's post regarding Signature dining, we have never been big fans of most of these restaurants at WDW.  We did have a good meal at Artists Point many years ago, the problem was, it wasnt great.  And for the prices, I expect great, not perfect, but, a cut above the normal TS meals.  

I constantly find myself on the restaurant boards these days injecting my thoughts about peoples plans for ADRs(when they ask for advice).  We have our go too's...50s PTC, San Angel, Rose n Crown, Via Napoli, Biergarten, The Wave along with a few other places.  I cant honestly say every meal here is my favorite, certain dishes I go for.  But I like the consistency of these places.  I get a good tasting meal, expect too pay inflated pricesbut I understand what I am getting going in.

Dad proved a point with picture alone, *$7 more for less* between a Signature and CS.  Thats just wrong!  I understand, its the experience to at a signature that is in the price, but cmon man

I have a feeling when Eisner was in charge, and he was instrumental in the idea of resorts and foods becoming so much more a part of the overall experience, he didnt have the idea of dumbing it all down to this.  WDW guests are smarter than we are given credit for, especially us repeat visitors.  

Sorry for the ramble, but eating is a big deal too me


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> I want to share one of my surprises while in The World.  Very rarely is the Noodle Station ever open when we are in the MK.  This past trip it was open, so I just had to try it.  What a great surprise!  But what I was surprised about was this:
> 
> 
> This is the Lobster Roll I got at the Noodle Station for $12+:
> 
> 
> View attachment 143363
> 
> 
> 
> And this was the same selection at the Boathouse in Disney Springs for $19+:
> 
> View attachment 143362
> 
> 
> We loved the Boathouse atmosphere and menu selections, and definitely have it on our return again list, but the difference here is just amazing.
> 
> As our DVC adventures mature and begin to stretch over decades, we have found that the Signature Restaurants that we have loved in the past have lost their luster.  And we have found, in many cases, that the counter service meals are just as delightful and generally a better value. Don't get me wrong here, we still love the atmosphere the Signature Restaurants offer, but we have slowly reduced the number of nights we eat at them during any trip to The World.



I'll add a slightly different perspective.  Assuming The Boathouse is eligible for TIW discount, that $19 meal becomes $15.20.  So not as pronounced a cost difference which one might attribute in part to the fries instead of chips.  Just sayin'.

Of course, you need to tip at The Boathouse which cancels those savings, but at the end you have a much nicer dining experience.  Mostly I'm glad to see that both locations don't skimp on the lobster filling.  

I agree that the signature restaurants have declined somewhat over the years.  Like most negative things at WDW, I attribute this to the evil Disney Dining Plan.  It would be much better if they just eliminated signature restaurants from the Dining Plan so they could focus on enhanced customer service and food preparation.   Still, we have been pretty lucky with our signature meal experiences, though we don't often do them anymore.


----------



## Granny

So I'm looking at booking a trip tomorrow for VWL in early December this year.  When I checked availability yesterday it looks pretty open.  And when viewing availability there is a large warning indicating that the resort has significant construction going on.  I'm thinking of booking and trying to move to OKW at the 7 month mark.  Just not sure what we want to do but we'll have time to figure it out, and may not have that option anyway.


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> I can't help but relate what I always think when someone asks what someone cooks in the Villas during their time in The World.  A long time ago, when one was asked this question, they answered, _"I don't cook at home; why would I cook on vacation?" _ DiznyDi and I have laughed about that response for years, probably because it fits us so well.
> 
> I will be honest; the only thing I make in the kitchen in the villas is ICE CUBES.


Our mantra would be the opposite:  "We love to cook at home; why not cook on vacation?"  Okay, to be honest, we'd just as soon not cook much while on vacation, but given the state of dining at the World (growing more expensive and lacking consistency) and our enjoyment of cooking, I think we'll begin at some point down the road.  I will say, that the most consistently good meal experiences we get tend to be at Disney Springs vice in the parks or at the resorts.  *JT* makes a great point about expecting great vs. good when it comes to Signatures.  When you pay high prices, you have an expectation of high service and top caliber meals.  When what you get more closely resembles a chain restaurant's offerings, it's tough to continue to walk that path.  Like *Granny*, I can't help but believe the "evil Disney Dining Plan" is at least partially responsible for this move to the mediocre. 

Can Disney do fine dining?  Sure, if the will is there.  *Luv* and I recently did the Osborn Dinner Party which wasn't inexpensive, either; however, for the price you got an all-you-care-to-eat buffet, all you wanted to drink bar (alcoholic and non-alcoholic), desserts, a prime viewing area, and a "shadow box" memento from the Lights themselves.  The food included carved turkey & beef, black cod in an olive & caper sauce, mashed skin-on potatoes, crispy green beans w/stewed tomatoes and julienned carrots, succotash with edamame,  perfectly cooked shrimp with creamy grits, mac & cheese with a bread crumb crust, currant stuffing, bacon stewed collard greens, peach cobbler with a glazed pecan crust, apple cobbler (both desserts offered ice cream freshly scooped as you waited), and bread.  There was coffee, tea, water, hot apple cider, and two different kind of punches in addition to the alcoholic punches, drinks, and wine they offered.  This meal was much better and much tastier than Artist Point and actually cost less, especially if you figure in the tip for AP. 

As for OKW, *Granny*, I think it would be a good option to try for your trip in December.  They do a  nice job decorating around the Hospitality House area, and the property struck me as being mellow and relaxed.  If it's a possibility at 7 months (I think it would be--we got three nights there only a couple of months out), I'd certainly consider it.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Dizny Dad said:


> . . . . . . . As our DVC adventures mature and begin to stretch over decades, we have found that the Signature Restaurants that we have loved in the past have lost their luster.  And we have found, in many cases, that the counter service meals are just as delightful and generally a better value. Don't get me wrong here, we still love the atmosphere the Signature Restaurants offer, but we have slowly reduced the number of nights we eat at them during any trip to The World.



Ok everybody, I guess I didn't convey too well my thoughts here.  I was just trying to emphasize that there are some great counter service opportunities in The World, and that indeed I very rarely ever found the Noodle Station open.  I really wasn't trying to get the thread ranting about starting a boycott of the Signature Restaurants, burn down the resorts, or blame any plan for ruining fine dining in The World.  My eating habits have changed in the last 20 years, and we both find eating less is more.  But as I said, _"we still love the atmosphere the Signature Restaurants offer"._

But let me say (before someone else does), when contemplating the finer things in life, if less is more, just think how much more, more would be . . . .


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> Ok everybody, I guess I didn't convey too well my thoughts here.  I was just trying to emphasize that there are some great counter service opportunities in The World, and that indeed I very rarely ever found the Noodle Station open.  I really wasn't trying to get the thread ranting about starting a boycott of the Signature Restaurants, burn down the resorts, or blame any plan for ruining fine dining in The World.  My eating habits have changed in the last 20 years, and we both find eating less is more.  But as I said, _"we still love the atmosphere the Signature Restaurants offer"._
> 
> But let me say (before someone else does), when contemplating the finer things in life, if less is more, just think how much more, more would be . . . .


No, I thought it was clear;* I* just wanted to rant a little.


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> I really wasn't trying to get the thread ranting about starting a boycott of the Signature Restaurants, burn down the resorts, or blame any plan for ruining fine dining in The World.



*DDad*...Now you're just sucking the joy out of the thread....

I do agree that we rarely see the Noodle Station open.  I've often commented that it is amazing that a restaurant with that prime location and view is so underutilized.


----------



## Kathymford

Hi everyone. Here at the lodge in a room as far as far could be from the lobby. Literally the second to last room at the end of the hall. I guess I should know better than to not put room requests or do online checkin. Man!! 

I will update with new construction photos later in the week, but they won't look much different I don't think. I did see these sitting in the lobby, so in about 25 years (give or take) everything should be fine?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Kathymford said:


> Hi everyone. Here at the lodge in a room as far as far could be from the lobby. Literally the second to last room at the end of the hall. I guess I should know better than to not put room requests or do online checkin. Man!!
> 
> I will update with new construction photos later in the week, but they won't look much different I don't think. I did see these sitting in the lobby, so in about 25 years (give or take) everything should be fine?
> 
> View attachment 143506



Oh, now I feel better - cedars grow fast - all should be well in 10 -15 years!  

(How weird to have those in the lobby!)


----------



## Granny

Kathymford said:


> I did see these sitting in the lobby, so in about 25 years (give or take) everything should be fine?



Let's see....that's just about the time that my DVC ownership expires, right?


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> So I'm looking at booking a trip tomorrow for VWL in early December this year.  When I checked availability yesterday it looks pretty open.  And when viewing availability there is a large warning indicating that the resort has significant construction going on.  I'm thinking of booking and trying to move to OKW at the 7 month mark.  Just not sure what we want to do but we'll have time to figure it out, and may not have that option anyway.


If you do decide to move to OKW, you shouldnt have any issue.  We did these several times in Dec., booking our 11 mos at VWL making sure we had ressies then transferred to OKW.


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> No, I thought it was clear;* I* just wanted to rant a little.


Me too

No problems *DiznyDad*, I love the way on this thread we can all say our peace and go on without being blasted, very rare these days.


----------



## jimmytammy

Kathymford said:


> Hi everyone. Here at the lodge in a room as far as far could be from the lobby. Literally the second to last room at the end of the hall. I guess I should know better than to not put room requests or do online checkin. Man!!
> 
> I will update with new construction photos later in the week, but they won't look much different I don't think. I did see these sitting in the lobby, so in about 25 years (give or take) everything should be fine?
> 
> View attachment 143506



What might have worked better, one of those canvases with the trees painted on them, that IMO would have looked more natural

Hope you have a great trip Kathy!!  Even with all the changes, I so pine for being at the Lodge these days


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> So I'm looking at booking a trip tomorrow for VWL in early December this year.  When I checked availability yesterday it looks pretty open.  And when viewing availability there is a large warning indicating that the resort has significant construction going on.  I'm thinking of booking and trying to move to OKW at the 7 month mark.  Just not sure what we want to do but we'll have time to figure it out, and may not have that option anyway.




Hey Granny,
My vote would be OKW.  We love the resort and the rooms were bigger.  now we always have a car at the world so not sure about the transportation.  

As a general rule, I try to avoid "construction" at all cost. not only at disney.  The old guy and I one anniversary stayed at the Plaza hotel in NYC while it was undergoing some renovations and while I never say a trip was ruined, the work was distracting....


And now in "other news".    My company recently underwent a big merger and as normal with these things, I've been offered a "go away" package.   since I was planning on retiring in 2017,  I'm going to grab it.  9 months salary and 6 months healthcare package will pretty much get me close to my projected retirement. 

My last day in March 31st and I'm planning on having the retirement party at the world.  lol

I'm still a ways away from 67 so I have to decide what I want to be when I grow up.


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> . . . . .  Even with all the changes, I so pine for being at the Lodge these days



Can't help but jump in on this . . . . ._ I so pine at being at the Lodge_ . . 

 *Webster* . . To Pine . . to yearn intensely and persistently especially for something unattainable; nice touch Jimmy!


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> And now in "other news".    My company recently underwent a big merger and as normal with these things, I've been offered a "go away" package.   since I was planning on retiring in 2017,  I'm going to grab it.  9 months salary and 6 months healthcare package will pretty much get me close to my projected retirement.
> 
> My last day in March 31st and I'm planning on having the retirement party at the world.  lol



*Eliza*...this is great news!  Getting an early start on retirement is a good thing!  The health care thing is the one challenge in the mix but overall it sounds like the package fits you pretty well.  Congratulations!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> If you do decide to move to OKW, you shouldnt have any issue.  We did these several times in Dec., booking our 11 mos at VWL making sure we had ressies then transferred to OKW.





eliza61 said:


> Hey Granny,
> My vote would be OKW.  We love the resort and the rooms were bigger.  now we always have a car at the world so not sure about the transportation.
> 
> As a general rule, I try to avoid "construction" at all cost. not only at disney.  The old guy and I one anniversary stayed at the Plaza hotel in NYC while it was undergoing some renovations and while I never say a trip was ruined, the work was distracting....



*Jimmy & Eliza*...Thanks for the additional info and support.  I do think we will make the move.  Right now I'm trying to book VWL and the online booking window is open but the member site isn't working.   When I pulled up VWL to check availability I got this notice:

*Disney's Wilderness Lodge and The Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge are currently undergoing a transformation! You may see or hear work in progress while we create new magic—including enhancements to Hidden Springs Pool, which will be closed through 2017. Certain pathways and other areas will also be closed during construction.*

Pool closed through 2017?  I guess our thoughts that the pool might be open later this year were a little optimistic.


----------



## DiznyDi

Great news *Eliza*!  Congratulations on your impending retirement!   No better place to kick-off this next chapter of your life than at the World.

Thanks Kathy for the update!  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Eliza -* a "Go Away Package" - I love it!  And, yes, as Jimmy said, health care is always a concern.  Looks like a good thing to me.  Good luck with it.  Let's hope your Retirement Party falls during a time when we can have a large Groupies Meet and give hugs all around!  God's blessing on you and yours.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Me too
> 
> No problems *DiznyDad*, I love the way on this thread we can all say our peace and go on without being blasted, very rare these days.


So very, very true, *JT*.


----------



## twinklebug

Did everyone see that Disney is adding a DVC member lounge up inside the glass pyramid of the Journey into Imagination pavilion?  Having lost my access to the HP lounge and all the little perks there a number of years back, I can't wait! I love the structure of that building, although as I recall it can get very hot up there with the sun beating down. The news states they're planning on opening it in "late spring". I'm planning on being down that way again in May, watch it open the day I'm headed out to the airport to go home. 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2016/01/conce...ilion-at-epcot-to-reopen-as-dvc-member-lounge

Super cool news @eliza61! How do you see yourself spending all that free time ahead?  (Please don't mind if I live out dreams through you - I know I'll be  waving mickey gloves at guests when I'm 91.)


----------



## wildernessDad

eliza61 said:


> And now in "other news".    My company recently underwent a big merger and as normal with these things, I've been offered a "go away" package.   since I was planning on retiring in 2017,  I'm going to grab it.  9 months salary and 6 months healthcare package will pretty much get me close to my projected retirement.
> 
> My last day in March 31st and I'm planning on having the retirement party at the world.  lol
> 
> I'm still a ways away from 67 so I have to decide what I want to be when I grow up.



Congratulations on your upcoming retirement!  I'm hoping to retire in late 2017 myself if all goes well.


----------



## ottawagreg

Eliza,  That is really great.  I congratulate you as well on your retirement.  I wish I could be in your club too.  I wonder if I will ever see the day when I can pack it in and come and go as I please. Enjoy!

Perhaps you can score a position at Artist Point as hostess and give us all window seats and free portobello mushroom soup.  That would be real nice.


----------



## Dizny Dad

ottawagreg said:


> . . . . . . . Perhaps you can score a position at Artist Point as hostess and give us all window seats and free portobello mushroom soup.  That would be real nice.



Just as a note: We have always ordered the Portobello Mushroom Soup while dining at Artist Point.  We finally realized that that was THE draw for us.  It has been good to know that you can order the soup in the Territory Lounge; eat-in or take-out.  We generally get some and take it back to the room while passing through the lobby on our way home.  But a great venue to savor the soup is the small balcony facing the lake on the third(/) floor.  All hail the soup!


----------



## horselover

Happy New Year groupies!   Wow took me awhile to catch up here.  I know I dropped off again even though I said I'd try to keep up.  The last 2 weeks have been a blur.  Some of you already know that sadly my MIL passed away while I was at WDW so we had to fly home early.   It was sudden & unexpected.  Got home on the 28th around 8PM & was in the car at 9AM the next day headed to Long Island.  4 1/2 hrs. down then drove another 4 hours back the same day.  It was pretty exhausting.   The rest of the week I think DH & I just sleep walked through & now everyone is back to school & work.  I've been slammed this week.  Welcome to Wave Season!  It gets cold & everyone starts thinking about vacations.

I hope you all had a wonderful holiday season.



npcougar said:


> Got back from a wonderful trip at VWL.  I wanted to give you a heads up to a not so magical experience.  We made a couple of trips to Disney Springs to eat lunch.  On our way back, the buses were standing room only.  Since we share a bus with the contemporary, lots of people were taking advantage of the parking at Disney Springs to avoid paying the $22 parking fee at the Magic Kingdom.  I know this has gone on in the past but I've never seen it like this before.  Based on their conversations, well over half of the people on the bus were doing this.  If I had to guess, 80% were going to the Magic Kingdom.  We were the only people to get off at the lodge one time.  The rest of the full bus went on to the contemporary.  Not a big deal but certainly an issue for people who don't like crowds or standing on buses.  Just wanted people to be aware.



And I think this is likely going to lead to a permanent solution of charging for parking at resorts & DTD.  If you haven't heard about this test read this.    http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/4-reasons-why-paid-parking-at-walt-disney-world-resorts-is-nonsensical/    

As someone that always has a rental car at WDW & drives everywhere this will really hurt me if it becomes resort wide.  I don't make ADRs when I travel solo & I go to resorts to eat (and drink) a lot.  I'm praying they find some other solution to the parking problem besides charging non-resort guests to park at other resorts. 



bobbiwoz said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> My heart sank when we took the boat from the Contp to WL yesterday for our NYE dinner at Artist Point.  The DVC building looked so strange, I gasped and said "where are the trees!"  The captain took me aside as we disembarked and said they will be back, and when the remodel is done, I will be very happy."We will do it right" is also what she said.
> 
> The lodge, the Christmas decorations all looked wonderful.



Interesting.  I went to the Trout Pass bar after looking at the construction (needed a good stiff drink!).  I was chatting with the bartender about the construction & she said for every 3 trees that come down they plant 1.  I'll believe it when I see it but I hope that's true.

Happy belated birthday!    



ottawagreg said:


> I will happily take any input or comments from anyone regarding any experience at the world.  I just mentioned Sleepy because I went there to drop a package at OKW the other day.  Please anyone who has thoughts or experience feel free to share your opinion.  We are staying ten nights and it would save me 20 points or more.  We will be studio dwellers, no debate on that.   I was going to put on a brave face and stay loyal to the Villas at Wilderness Lodge.  But seeing the job site is a slap in the face, a heavy dose of reality.  I do a lot of 3D design on commercial and industrial job sites, and have fair amount of knowledge and discernment on this kind of topic.  They are still moving earth and doing underground piping right now.  The size and scope of the project is bigger than one would think.  Especially when the north side of the lodge is considered.  That makes it look quite large actually.



I'll give you my input too then.  I really enjoy OKW & would stay there more often if I could walk to a park.  The location isn't bad but I've become so accustomed to being able to walk from BCV or short boat from VWL that is what I want.  The walk to MK from BLT was a nice bonus.  OKW was DH & I's first stay as DVC members for F&W.  It wasn't walkable to Epcot but the drive is pretty short.  Like Jimmy I like Turtle Pond area as well.  Olivias is one of my favorites.  I go there every trip for breakfast no matter where I'm staying. 

So based on your experience best guess how far along do you think construction could be by Dec.?  We said we weren't going this year but for a lot of reasons, including my MIL's passing, we kind of feel like we need do over.  The only resort I can book at 11 mos. is VWL but I would love to switch to BLT at 7 mos.  Not sure I'd have any chance of getting it but it's worth a shot.  Any chance of the pool being done? 



eliza61 said:


> And now in "other news".    My company recently underwent a big merger and as normal with these things, I've been offered a "go away" package.   since I was planning on retiring in 2017,  I'm going to grab it.  9 months salary and 6 months healthcare package will pretty much get me close to my projected retirement.
> 
> My last day in March 31st and I'm planning on having the retirement party at the world.  lol
> 
> I'm still a ways away from 67 so I have to decide what I want to be when I grow up.



Congrats Eliza & happy belated birthday!    

Thanks (I think) for the pictures Di.  Confirms what I saw & took pics of but I had to do it from the ground because I couldn't get up high anywhere.  Makes me sad.    

Back to work.  Have a great day groupies!


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> Just as a note: We have always ordered the Portobello Mushroom Soup while dining at Artist Point.  We finally realized that that was THE draw for us.  It has been good to know that you can order the soup in the Territory Lounge; eat-in or take-out.  We generally get some and take it back to the room while passing through the lobby on our way home.  But a great venue to savor the soup is the small balcony facing the lake on the third(/) floor.  All hail the soup!


Technically, I think it's the fourth floor, *Dad*, and I only mention it because that's where *Luv* and I married.  Roaring Fork and the ground rooms on that side qualify as floor 1.


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> Did everyone see that Disney is adding a DVC member lounge up inside the glass pyramid of the Journey into Imagination pavilion?  Having lost my access to the HP lounge and all the little perks there a number of years back, I can't wait! I love the structure of that building, although as I recall it can get very hot up there with the sun beating down. The news states they're planning on opening it in "late spring". I'm planning on being down that way again in May, watch it open the day I'm headed out to the airport to go home.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2016/01/conce...ilion-at-epcot-to-reopen-as-dvc-member-lounge



*Twinklebug*...thanks for posting this.   I didn't even know there was a lounge upstairs in that pavilion.  Sounds like we'll miss this with our April trip.

I do know that we have enjoyed the Chase lounge for Disney Visa holders during F&W festival in the past, though the line was very long to get in there the last time we went.  Still, I do remember the old Annual Passholder lounge during our summer trips to WDW and that air-conditioning with our overheated little ones was awesome!


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> Interesting.  I went to the Trout Pass bar after looking at the construction (needed a good stiff drink!).  I was chatting with the bartender about the construction & she said for every 3 trees that come down they plant 1.  I'll believe it when I see it but I hope that's true.



*horselover*....I'm with the "wait and see" crowd too but any snippet of hope is welcome as we go through the next two years of construction.  I would think that planting trees will be pretty much at the end of the project.


----------



## jimmytammy

Congratulations Eliza!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday SantaRay and Elvis!*


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday *SantaRay *and *Elvis*!!!!


----------



## eliza61

ottawagreg said:


> Eliza,  That is really great.  I congratulate you as well on your retirement.  I wish I could be in your club too.  *I wonder if I will ever see the day when I can pack it in and come and go as I please. Enjoy!*
> 
> Perhaps you can score a position at Artist Point as hostess and give us all window seats and free portobello mushroom soup.  That would be real nice.




Thanks everyone for the well wishes.  LOL,  Sid and Rizzo were a bit more concerned about whether or not we we'll starve to death or God forbid, not see the lodge again.    I keep stressing to them that the plan is for them to get job, get married, move out, by your own dvc membership .......

Greg, this is truly one of those times where the "old timer" phrase "time really goes fast" is soooo true.  LOL last October I went to my 33rd class reunion FROM PITT!!!    I distinctly remember like it was yesterday my sister and I loading up her 1978 beat up ford pinto to schlep from Harlem to Pittsburgh and my grandmother making sure we had emergency money because she was sure we wouldn't make it pass NJ. waaay before cell phones.

 Yep, you too will one day turn around and realize that you've been punching Ye ole time card for 30+ years and swear you were just 22.


----------



## ottawagreg

Well I went ahead and changed our lodging reservation from VWL to OKW for the summer trip.  My daughter is going to be a little bummed out.  Between the construction noise and the swimming pool getting slammed everyday when it is 98*F. I think it is a better play.  We are MK park people and she will missing the boat ride the most.  However I think it is a worthwhile change.  Plus it saved me 28 points.  This is the first time that be have booked another resort other than WL in ten years.  I hope this is not going to cause too many problems, but it will be a bit of a shock to our family routine for vacationing.


----------



## Granny

ottawagreg said:


> Well I went ahead and changed our lodging reservation from VWL to OKW for the summer trip.  My daughter is going to be a little bummed out.  Between the construction noise and the swimming pool getting slammed everyday when it is 98*F. I think it is a better play.  We are MK park people and she will missing the boat ride the most.  However I think it is a worthwhile change.  Plus it saved me 28 points.






*Greg*...I just finished booking our December trip at VWL and I am pretty sure we will move elsewhere if there is availability.  We are not early risers so construction noise is a potential for us.  Of course, we could always ask for the Bayou View on the non-lake side.  




> This is the first time that be have booked another resort other than WL in ten years.  I hope this is not going to cause too many problems, but it will be a bit of a shock to our family routine for vacationing.



We have stayed in a lot of different DVC resorts (all but Poly at WDW) and we find that the change of pace keeps the WDW experience fresh.  Every resort has a charm and plus to staying there of some sort, and it is great to experience some other resorts.  None have ever made us want to sell our VWL or BWV points, but the variety is a good thing for us.  I'm hoping it will be a good thing for you and your family as well.


----------



## horselover

ottawagreg said:


> Well I went ahead and changed our lodging reservation from VWL to OKW for the summer trip.  My daughter is going to be a little bummed out.  Between the construction noise and the swimming pool getting slammed everyday when it is 98*F. I think it is a better play.  We are MK park people and she will missing the boat ride the most.  However I think it is a worthwhile change.  Plus it saved me 28 points.  This is the first time that be have booked another resort other than WL in ten years.  I hope this is not going to cause too many problems, but it will be a bit of a shock to our family routine for vacationing.



It will be different but sometimes different is good!  Like Granny we tried to rotate through all the resorts.  The only ones I haven't stayed at are VGF & Poly.  I doubt I'll ever stay at Poly.  I have 1 night booked at VGF in March with a waitlist for a 2nd night.  I'm hoping it comes through so I don't have to move twice in that trip.   Be sure to try Olivias for breakfast!  Banana bread french toast.  Somberro Beach Omelet.  Cheesy breakfast potatoes.  Yum!            You mentioned the purple board.  Is there really a lot of negativity towards OKW there?  I never noticed but I don't spend a huge amount of time on the main forum.  I mostly stick with my friends in the community hole ROFR thread.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Kathymford said:


> Hi everyone. Here at the lodge in a room as far as far could be from the lobby. Literally the second to last room at the end of the hall. I guess I should know better than to not put room requests or do online checkin. Man!!



So, as a point of reference, my wife complained about a dedicated studio we had at the second to last room at the end of the hallway ( lake side) .  She said it was forever to walk down the hallway and thought the Poly was better.  Now keep this in mind - I counted the steps from my room in Moorea to the elevator and then went to VWL and counted the steps down "The Shining" hallway from the start of the hallway from the lobby.  Can anybody guess? There was only a 10 step difference and I was only walking 1/2 of the Moorea building.  It's all an optical illusion and a great one at that!


----------



## Granny

rkstocke5609 said:


> So, as a point of reference, my wife complained about a dedicated studio we had at the second to last room at the end of the hallway ( lake side) .  She said it was forever to walk down the hallway and thought the Poly was better.  Now keep this in mind - I counted the steps from my room in Moorea to the elevator and then went to VWL and counted the steps down "The Shining" hallway from the start of the hallway from the lobby.  Can anybody guess? There was only a 10 step difference and I was only walking 1/2 of the Moorea building.  It's all an optical illusion and a great one at that!



Ah, you take me back several years ago...9 years ago this week when I posted this VWL Mythbusters thread

http://www.disboards.com/threads/mythbusters-at-vwl.1311760/


The pictures from that thread are gone but anyone who's stayed at BWV or AKV Kidani can tell you that the little hallway at VWL is one of the shorter ones in all the DVC resorts.  And for those resorts without hallways, it's usually a much farther walk to bus stops or hospitality areas.  

Just sayin'


----------



## Kathymford

As I've gotten used to it, I've realized it's not that far. But we are spoiled and have gotten rooms very close to the elevators previously. 

However, this is truly the worst room we've ever stayed in. The temperature in the shower fluctuates (drastically) every 2 minutes. There is practically zero water pressure in the kitchen sink. Just overall it feels very neglected. And, am I crazy? Don't the villas have safes usually? 

But WDW is still an awesome vacation for us. My half marathon is in two days, which means our time is almost up. But we've had a great two days at MK so far, with Epcot and HS on deck!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

In memory of the Osborne Lights that shown brightly for the final time last night I wanted to share a few pictures I took in December on our final visit to see them:


----------



## rkstocke5609

Granny said:


> Ah, you take me back several years ago...9 years ago this week when I posted this VWL Mythbusters thread
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/mythbusters-at-vwl.1311760/
> 
> 
> The pictures from that thread are gone but anyone who's stayed at BWV or AKV Kidani can tell you that the little hallway at VWL is one of the shorter ones in all the DVC resorts.  And for those resorts without hallways, it's usually a much farther walk to bus stops or hospitality areas.
> 
> Just sayin'


Yes!!

Thank you for that, it was very enjoyable to look back in time to see similar thinking.  As for the parking lot, we always fly and never have a car.  And, I concluded that VWL was very small and that in our old age we would be happy that the buses are so close which cuts the walking considerably!  All this aside from just the normal happiness ones eels to walk into the lobby.

I would share this memory from last March regarding the signature dining.  Arrived at 1:00 PM on DME to the lodge, enjoyed the pool while waiting for the room, then after room was ready, got changed for a wonderful Dinner at the Contemporary's California Grill.  Yep, you guessed it, a table against the glass overlooking the lake on a 4:30 reservation.  A bottle of wine and the bison entree.  After dinner, a trek to the outside walkway out there to look back at MK, the monorail, & back at the lodge.  Then off to MK for some FP's about 7:00.

I have to say that this was my favorite day one of any trip to date, and I plan to repeat it.  I highly recommend his restaurant.


----------



## jimmytammy

*Granny and rstocke*
I always get amused at the "long hallway" controversy that pops up every so often.  The halls at BWV, and more so at AKL(esp. when you are the end of either one, now thats a trek.  Yet, in our 1st few trips to VWL, we thought the same

*Kat*
Thanks for sharing those great shots!  I was hoping we could make it a quick trip for one last look, but didn't transpire.  I am going to miss this part of Christmas at WDW


----------



## horselover

Kathymford said:


> As I've gotten used to it, I've realized it's not that far. But we are spoiled and have gotten rooms very close to the elevators previously.
> 
> However, this is truly the worst room we've ever stayed in. The temperature in the shower fluctuates (drastically) every 2 minutes. There is practically zero water pressure in the kitchen sink. Just overall it feels very neglected. And, am I crazy? Don't the villas have safes usually?
> 
> But WDW is still an awesome vacation for us. My half marathon is in two days, which means our time is almost up. But we've had a great two days at MK so far, with Epcot and HS on deck!



There's no safe in your room?  That's odd.  Is it by chance a HA room?  That's the only room I've ever stayed in that didn't have a safe.

Sorry about the condition of the room. Have you called maintenance?  I would definitely call.


----------



## ottawagreg

horselover said:


> Be sure to try Olivias for breakfast!  Banana bread french toast.  Somberro Beach Omelet.  Cheesy breakfast potatoes.  Yum!            You mentioned the purple board.  Is there really a lot of negativity towards OKW there?  I never noticed but I don't spend a huge amount of time on the main forum.  I mostly stick with my friends in the community hole ROFR thread.



Julie, thanks for the advice on the Sombrero Beach Omelet.  That sounds very good and my girls will be enjoying the banana bread french toast.  Having some good things to go to at a new resort will help with maintaining a positive attitude.  We will also be enjoying having the rental car close by the room and handy.  BTW is parking pretty easy there?  Around the Hospitality House it looked like parking was at a premium.  But when we circled around the resort it opened up a lot by each building.  The purple board had a thread recently discussing housekeeping and maintenance.  Evidently some folks entered rooms with no towels and used sheets, spills on the floor that were not cleaned up, charges to rooms for extra towels, poor maintenance in some units, "why are we paying MFs if they do not maintain", and so on.  I do not post there much if ever at all.  But I do pop in there on occasion to see what the scuttle butt is but rarely post or participate in conversation.  I can't say there is a lot of negativity there, just one thread blasting OKW.  When we were there the place appeared inviting to us.



Granny said:


> *Greg*...I just finished booking our December trip at VWL and I am pretty sure we will move elsewhere if there is availability.  We are not early risers so construction noise is a potential for us.  Of course, we could always ask for the Bayou View on the non-lake side.
> 
> We have stayed in a lot of different DVC resorts (all but Poly at WDW) and we find that the change of pace keeps the WDW experience fresh.  Every resort has a charm and plus to staying there of some sort, and it is great to experience some other resorts.  None have ever made us want to sell our VWL or BWV points, but the variety is a good thing for us.  I'm hoping it will be a good thing for you and your family as well.



GRANNY: by December the "heavy lifting" on construction in terms of noise may be done by Christmas. Also, we arrived on 12/22 and left on 12/31.  So the 23rd, and the 28th thru the 30th were really the only work days in the trip.  And there was not a lot going on those days.  Maybe with the holidays things were just slow.  Looking forward to next Christmas, 12/25 is a Sunday.  We probably will travel on 12/26 and return 1/2 or something close to it.  W will probably return home to VWL for that trip.  It will should fairly quiet that week.  Uhh.........I hope.


Yeah I am kind of feeling better a day later about going to OKW.  We will explore Disney Springs more.  I am looking at Raglan Road Irish Pub.  Who has dined at that establishment?  If I relapse into alcohol consumption, that seems like a good place to start!


----------



## sleepydog25

ottawagreg said:


> Julie, thanks for the advice on the Sombrero Beach Omelet.  That sounds very good and my girls will be enjoying the banana bread french toast.  Having some good things to go to at a new resort will help with maintaining a positive attitude.  We will also be enjoying having the rental car close by the room and handy.  BTW is parking pretty easy there?  Around the Hospitality House it looked like parking was at a premium.  But when we circled around the resort it opened up a lot by each building.  The purple board had a thread recently discussing housekeeping and maintenance.  Evidently some folks entered rooms with no towels and used sheets, spills on the floor that were not cleaned up, charges to rooms for extra towels, poor maintenance in some units, "why are we paying MFs if they do not maintain", and so on.  I do not post there much if ever at all.  But I do pop in there on occasion to see what the scuttle butt is but rarely post or participate in conversation.  I can't say there is a lot of negativity there, just one thread blasting OKW.  When we were there the place appeared inviting to us.
> 
> 
> 
> GRANNY: by December the "heavy lifting" on construction in terms of noise may be done by Christmas. Also, we arrived on 12/22 and left on 12/31.  So the 23rd, and the 28th thru the 30th were really the only work days in the trip.  And there was not a lot going on those days.  Maybe with the holidays things were just slow.  Looking forward to next Christmas, 12/25 is a Sunday.  We probably will travel on 12/26 and return 1/2 or something close to it.  W will probably return home to VWL for that trip.  It will should fairly quiet that week.  Uhh.........I hope.
> 
> 
> Yeah I am kind of feeling better a day later about going to OKW.  We will explore Disney Springs more.  I am looking at Raglan Road Irish Pub.  Who has dined at that establishment?  If I relapse into alcohol consumption, that seems like a good place to start!


*Kathy:*  Great pictures!  We were there on the evening of 2 Jan and did the dinner party.  The viewing area was superb (sat right underneath the giant globe looking down the street), and the food was much better than at AP the night before--and it was buffet-style!  It was sad watching the Lights for our last time, and I captured 2 minutes and 43 seconds of one song on my phone.  I've replayed it a dozen times already.  Sigh.

*Greg:*  Parking around HH is at a premium during prime check-in/check-out times; otherwise, it thins out nicely.  Parking at our unit was wide open.  We parked right in front of our room the entire three days, the same spot each time.  Plenty of parking around our unit.  My only complaint about service was that the entire three days we were there, two towel carts (one with clean towels, the other with dirty ones) sat outside the building on the bottom floor.  It wasn't right at our room, but it still looked tacky, especially when the dirty towels could be seen hanging off the edge of the cart.  Beyond that issue, things were clean, spacious, and in good working order, if a little bit worn-looking in spots.


----------



## jimmytammy

*Greg*
Raglan Rd is a good place to eat, albeit, a little noisy with the music and dancers.  Its been a few trips since we were there, as we like Rose N Crown a lot and food is similar.  Paradiso 37 is a good place too, lunch I understand is less party crowd than later.  
No matter where you eat at DS, a scoop at Ghiradelli is a great follow up IMO


----------



## horselover

ottawagreg said:


> Yeah I am kind of feeling better a day later about going to OKW.  We will explore Disney Springs more.  I am looking at Raglan Road Irish Pub.  Who has dined at that establishment?  If I relapse into alcohol consumption, that seems like a good place to start!



Raglan Road.  I so wanted to love this restaurant but I just don't.  DH & I went on a solo trip way back in 2009 or '10.  Didn't love the food & as Jimmy said it's loud.  I kept reading so many great reviews though that I decided to give it another shot & went this past Oct.   Didn't like it then either.  Don't remember what I ordered the first time but last visit I had the ham schnitzel.  It had a weird after taste.  Not sure if it was the breading or the oil they fried it in but I didn't really like it.   Two strikes you're out with me.  I do know a lot of others love it though so it's subjective.


----------



## horselover

I also want to say I'm never going to get used to calling it Disney Springs.  It will always be Downtown Disney for me.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Kathymford said:


> And, am I crazy? Don't the villas have safes usually?



I've read one other persons post about getting a room at VWL that did not have a safe.  I wonder if it's the same room?!  



jimmytammy said:


> *Kat*
> Thanks for sharing those great shots!  I was hoping we could make it a quick trip for one last look, but didn't transpire.  I am going to miss this part of Christmas at WDW





sleepydog25 said:


> *Kathy:*  Great pictures!  We were there on the evening of 2 Jan and did the dinner party.  The viewing area was superb (sat right underneath the giant globe looking down the street), and the food was much better than at AP the night before--and it was buffet-style!  It was sad watching the Lights for our last time, and I captured 2 minutes and 43 seconds of one song on my phone.  I've replayed it a dozen times already.  Sigh.



Thanks Jimmy and Sleepy!  We were very fortunate this year in that they opened the lights several days early so we caught them at the end of our F&W/Halloween trip and then again in Dec which was the trip originally planned to see them for the last time.  I had booked the dessert party to view them Sleepy but decided to cancel after reading several reviews.  I'm glad to hear that the dinner was a stand out!  But how sad that it trumped dinner at AP.    I didn't video and wish I had so I'll just have to pull up some youtube now and then to enjoy and remember.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> I also want to say I'm never going to get used to calling it Disney Springs.  It will always be Downtown Disney for me.



It's a hard one for me too!  Even now I still pop out MGM now and then.


----------



## wildernessDad

Make sure you hit The Ganachery.  The chocolates are incredible and incredibly priced.


----------



## Dean Marino

horselover said:


> There's no safe in your room?  That's odd.  Is it by chance a HA room?  That's the only room I've ever stayed in that didn't have a safe.
> 
> Sorry about the condition of the room. Have you called maintenance?  I would definitely call.



We got a HA Deluxe Studio on our 11-2015 trip (didn't request it - we just sort of got stuck with it....).
The safe is in the Armoire, very bottom.  How anyone that DID have a handicap would get to it is beyond me .  That room confused us - we did not need it, it was FAR from Elevators, and (HAD we needed something like this) - it did not APPEAR to be all that well thought out.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dean Marino said:


> it did not APPEAR to be all that well thought out.


  Oh I could go on and on about how stupid many of the features in Disney HA rooms are.  My sister is in a wheelchair and we also traveled with my mother who used a manual chair and so we've seen a few of them.  Even Poly - where they corrected a few items - still had a microwave in the studio that was almost difficult for _me_ to reach.  And the plates and other tableware was stored at the same height - absolutely impossible for someone wheelchair bound to reach.  My sisters thought was that they figure that one who is handicapped would _never_ travel without an able bodied person who could take care of some of these things.     And why they'd think a safe in the closet wasn't accessible is another puzzling one except the doorway might be too narrow to access but it should have been designed wide enough otherwise the closet would be useless too.


----------



## StanH

Hi folks,
I have a question that I should probably already know the answer to....

Is there a way to use vacation club points to rent a concierge level room?

Thanks!


----------



## Kathymford

horselover said:


> There's no safe in your room?  That's odd.  Is it by chance a HA room?  That's the only room I've ever stayed in that didn't have a safe.
> 
> Sorry about the condition of the room. Have you called maintenance?  I would definitely call.



I called maintenance and visited the front desk. I'm not sure if anyone even came as it's still the same and I havent gotten any messages letting me know what happened (which I requested). Hopefully I get a survey at the end of my trip.


----------



## RebelSoul

Kathymford said:


> And, am I crazy? Don't the villas have safes usually?



Hi! Long time lurker and VWL owner. 

I had to laugh a bit when I read this about the safe. 

A few years back in 2013 we were in (I think) Rm 4563...definitely last room (dedicated studio) on the 4th floor, lake view. We searched and searched and searched...no safe. Maintenance came the next day to fix the bathroom sink that was dripping and even the maintenance guy was stumped. A bit later, the maintenance guy brought another maintenance worker...their conclusion...no safe. No biggie for us, but it drove us nuts the first day trying to find it. Not the best balcony view (dumpsters), but it was a quiet room for sure.


----------



## Kathymford

RebelSoul said:


> Hi! Long time lurker and VWL owner.
> 
> I had to laugh a bit when I read this about the safe.
> 
> A few years back in 2013 we were in (I think) Rm 4563...definitely last room (dedicated studio) on the 4th floor, lake view. We searched and searched and searched...no safe. Maintenance came the next day to fix the bathroom sink that was dripping and even the maintenance guy was stumped. A bit later, the maintenance guy brought another maintenance worker...their conclusion...no safe. No biggie for us, but it drove us nuts the first day trying to find it. Not the best balcony view (dumpsters), but it was a quiet room for sure.



Yes!! We're in 4560!! No safe, but two closets with only hangars only in one! 

THANK YOU. lol!!


----------



## georgejr

Kathy we stayed in a 2 bedroom on that end in November and the master shower had same issue with hot water fluctuating tremendously. I didn't say anything to maintenance though since my friend in the master loved the extreme hot water. Didn't give it another thought until reading your post, but the couple of needs we had were addressed by maintenance immediately. In fact I stopped at the front desk to get someone to take a look at a slow drain in the shower made a brief stop in the gift shop and maintenance beat me to the room!


----------



## Granny

StanH said:


> Hi folks,
> I have a question that I should probably already know the answer to....
> 
> Is there a way to use vacation club points to rent a concierge level room?
> 
> Thanks!



The point charts on the member site include "club level" for several resorts.  I assume this is the same as Concierge?


----------



## Granny

*Kathy*...thanks for those great photos of the Osborne Lights.  Sad to think that when we go in December this year they won't be there.   It will just go down as something that lives on in our memories and photos...and I'm glad we had the chance to experience them a few times.  


*Greg*...we have enjoyed Raglan Road a couple of times, but only sitting outside.  Our best time was going for a late dinner (got the appetizer array) and some beers, sitting outside and enjoying the Irish music being played by the musicians.  One of those great evenings where the weather was very comfortable and the beer & music combined to make a memorable evening for my family (daughter was old enough to join us in drinks).  I wouldn't go for the food...but then again I wouldn't go back to Ireland for the food either.  It is okay but the draw for us are the people and the atmosphere.


----------



## Corinne

*Eliza--*happy belated birthday, and congrats on your early retirement! Not a bad birthday gift!

*Kathy--*thanks for sharing the fabulous Osbourne lights photos.

*Twinkle bug--*interesting news on the DVC lounge at Epcot, and I know this is going to make me sound like an ingrate, but I'm pretty surprised they are doing anything for current DVC members.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

StanH said:


> Hi folks,
> I have a question that I should probably already know the answer to....
> 
> Is there a way to use vacation club points to rent a concierge level room?
> 
> Thanks!



I also responded on the WL resort thread but figured I'd post here too.  So, yes.  If there's availability.  The points chart shows both SC - Standard Room/View Club Level  and DC - Deluxe Room/View Club Level.  The point requirements are hefty though!  It's around a 25% premium over the point requirements for a 2BR at the equivalent times.


----------



## RebelSoul

Kathymford said:


> Yes!! We're in 4560!! No safe, but two closets with only hangars only in one!
> 
> THANK YOU. lol!!



YW! At least you know you're not nuts!


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Oh I could go on and on about how stupid many of the features in Disney HA rooms are.  My sister is in a wheelchair and we also traveled with my mother who used a manual chair and so we've seen a few of them.  Even Poly - where they corrected a few items - still had a microwave in the studio that was almost difficult for _me_ to reach.  And the plates and other tableware was stored at the same height - absolutely impossible for someone wheelchair bound to reach.  My sisters thought was that they figure that one who is handicapped would _never_ travel without an able bodied person who could take care of some of these things.     And why they'd think a safe in the closet wasn't accessible is another puzzling one except the doorway might be too narrow to access but it should have been designed wide enough otherwise the closet would be useless too.



I was disgusted when I was given a HA room at BW.  Not because the room was in bad shape, well it wasn't it great shape, but the real reason was exactly what you said.  I could not for the life of me understand how Disney thought microwaves & plates above my head level would be appropriate for someone that is handicapped.  There was also a large "lip" on the balcony doors that would make it imposible for a wheelchair to get out there.  Very limited storage.  No where in the bathroom to put anything.  There's no vanity but they could have put in some kind of shelves.  Pretty sure I checked the armoire & no safe but maybe I'm wrong about that.  The very next trip I was given a HA room at BCV.  I immediately went to the front desk & asked for another room.  They couldn't move me until the next day.  Layout of that bathroom was different but the kitchenette area was the same.  When I got home from my stay at BWV I wrote guest relations a scathing letter.  Pretty sure it fell on deaf ears though.



StanH said:


> Hi folks,
> I have a question that I should probably already know the answer to....
> 
> Is there a way to use vacation club points to rent a concierge level room?
> 
> Thanks!





Granny said:


> The point charts on the member site include "club level" for several resorts.  I assume this is the same as Concierge?



It is Granny.

As Kat4Disney said you're going to pay a big premium pointwise for that room plus a $95.00 fee.  You'd be better off waiting for a promotion & paying cash IMO.

Anyone here have VWL points they won't be using this year?  I'm in need of a transfer to make Christmas work.  Would rather keep it amongst friends if possible.  If anyone's interested in doing a transfer shoot me a PM.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

It's a special day arriving for our esteemed Groupie thread leader....

*Happy Birthday Sleepydog!!!*


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Sleepydog !!!  *


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Happy Birthday Sleepy!*


----------



## Dizny Dad

Our beloved Lodge named in the top seven Orlando area resorts.  In the top seven are also Grand Floridian, Animal Kingdom, and Yacht Club.  Yup, we all knew it all along.

http://www.foxnews.com/travel/2016/01/11/best-resorts-in-orlando-conde-nast-readers-choice-awards/

But food for thought . . . ever drive by one of those restaurants where the sign says something like, "Voted best Ribs in the . . ."  I always wonder, who voted?  Well, there was my mom and sister, and  . . .

It is something like polls . . you really need to find out who took them and where.  Standing outside the theater when it lets out would allow you to find that 95% of those polled found going to the movies was a common event in their lives.  Asking those outside of the Pizza Hut might yield a different result.  So we can go ahead and feel good about the above rating, but we'll just smirk among ourselves with it.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Just returned from a trip to Leesburg, Virginia where DiznyDi, DD, and I attended our DS's graduation with his second associate's degree.  DiznyDi & I were surprised at the % of those graduating that did not participate in the ceremony.  And the lack of family and friends that attended was also reflective of the lack of interest in such old fashioned things.  I guess I am just living in the past, like most old folks; things important to my generation just don't register on the cool and important scale of those behind us.  Oh well.

But as a family gathering, a good time was had by all; now let's just see where it all leads.


----------



## horselover

Happy Birthday Sly!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Wishing *Sleepy* a very *Happy Birthday! *


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Slydog!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

*Dad and Di*
Congratulations on your DS graduation!  I know you are some proud parents of your childrenand with good reason


----------



## Granny

*DDad & Di*....congratulations on your son's graduation.   And a very pretty part of the country to visit! 


By the way, we hit the 100 day countdown mark to our next WDW trip.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> Just returned from a trip to Leesburg, Virginia where DiznyDi, DD, and I attended our DS's graduation with his second associate's degree.  DiznyDi & I were surprised at the % of those graduating that did not participate in the ceremony.  And the lack of family and friends that attended was also reflective of the lack of interest in such old fashioned things.  I guess I am just living in the past, like most old folks; things important to my generation just don't register on the cool and important scale of those behind us.  Oh well.
> 
> But as a family gathering, a good time was had by all; now let's just see where it all leads.



Congrats to your DS!

I've also been surprised at the lack of interest that seems to be displayed for the ceremony and celebration of reaching the higher education goal these days.  I remember some of the most touching moments I ever had with my Dad was at my college graduation when his pride was beyond apparent.  The man I never saw cry had tears in his eyes.  Every time a niece or nephew has indicated they might not participate I have encouraged otherwise and none have said they were sorry they did. 

And yet - there are graduations for pre-school, kindergarten, 4th grade........well, I don't have the same thoughts about those I will admit.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

So, did you all know the rumor is that the entire south wing of WL will be converted to DVC?  That was the answer to my question over on the resorts board when I asked why the entire south wing had been recently closed down.    I had thought it was just a floor or two for some reason.  Mostly because I couldn't imagine them moving 1/2 of the resort to DVC although I guess I shouldn't be that surprised.


----------



## Lakegirl

Today we are doing the 100 day dance!!! You know what that means?? Tomorrow will be down to double digits!!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> So, did you all know the rumor is that the entire south wing of WL will be converted to DVC?  . . . . . . .



Makes me feel like our closely held secret of the small and personal DVC experience of _The Lodge_ is slowly drifting away . . . . . . off into the distant past . . . . to a galaxy far, far away . . . . .


----------



## Dean Marino

Lakegirl said:


> Today we are doing the 100 day dance!!! You know what that means?? Tomorrow will be down to double digits!!!!



Us too.... airlines booked, Restaurants booked - just 2.5 more months of stinking snow in MI .  You see, we don't even TRY to fly out of here until mid-April .


----------



## twinklebug

*Happy Birthday @sleepydog25 !*
* *​


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> So, did you all know the rumor is that the entire south wing of WL will be converted to DVC?  That was the answer to my question over on the resorts board when I asked why the entire south wing had been recently closed down.    I had thought it was just a floor or two for some reason.  Mostly because I couldn't imagine them moving 1/2 of the resort to DVC although I guess I shouldn't be that surprised.



I guess I was out of the loop too.  I had thought that they were converting maybe two floors...same thing you had thought.  It will be strange to think that the current VWL will be the small sibling to the new DVC if in fact they do convert the entire south wing. 

As I think about it, I wonder if they'll only convert the part of the south wing that faces VWL?  The other side of that wing is the upcharged Courtyard View and I wouldn't think Disney would want to give up that revenue...not to mention creating "view categories" for VWL II beyond bungalow and woods.


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday Sleepy!  Hope you have a great day!*


----------



## horselover

Anyone get their new member card yet?  I received the first of 2 today.  Does it have a 12/31/2021 expiration on it?  If not then all of a sudden my contracts are only good for another 5 years!  Oy!       Why would they need to reissue member cards every 5 years?  Seems like a waste of money & guess who pays for it.


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> Anyone get their new member card yet?  I received the first of 2 today.  Does it have a 12/31/2021 expiration on it?  If not then all of a sudden my contracts are only good for another 5 years!  Oy!       Why would they need to reissue member cards every 5 years?  Seems like a waste of money & guess who pays for it.


We haven't gotten new cards from either of our contracts.  Why in this day and age would they require cards anyway?  Hello???  Secured DVC App anyone? 

I mean, if they can make credit cards swipable (?) using a smart phone, I have to think that Disney could secure the info necessary to put your card there too?  They can always ask for photo ID if they want to verify.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> I guess I was out of the loop too.  I had thought that they were converting maybe two floors...same thing you had thought.  It will be strange to think that the current VWL will be the small sibling to the new DVC if in fact they do convert the entire south wing.
> 
> As I think about it, I wonder if they'll only convert the part of the south wing that faces VWL?  The other side of that wing is the upcharged Courtyard View and I wouldn't think Disney would want to give up that revenue...not to mention creating "view categories" for VWL II beyond bungalow and woods.



The thoughts on the resort board is that it will also be the courtyard views.  In my head I also was thinking only the side towards VWL but I'd see how it could be less complicated to have rooms across from each other all be DVC.  I'm still just a bit surprised by how large this project might be - and also more concerned than I was about how much of the common area expenses might end up being allocated to the DVC side.  I'm afraid I'm a bit cynical about Disney in that aspect and that they have really found a love for getting expenses off their hotel side this way. 



horselover said:


> Anyone get their new member card yet?  I received the first of 2 today.  Does it have a 12/31/2021 expiration on it?  If not then all of a sudden my contracts are only good for another 5 years!  Oy!       Why would they need to reissue member cards every 5 years?  Seems like a waste of money & guess who pays for it.



No cards for us yet.  I had thought they said at the member meeting that it might be new cards _every_ year so I guess 5 is better than that anyway!  I agree though that it seems to be an expense that we'll all be paying for.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

There was another post over on the resorts board from someone who is currently staying at WL.  This was some of the rumored info about the project that they got from CM's today:

http://www.disboards.com/threads/di...estions-thread.3372315/page-158#post-54978910

_"Hidden Springs pool - one of the managers told us that the new quiet pool will be 90% larger than the former pool. It will be a zero entry pool and they will put the bubbling jets back in the new pool, just like they had in the old pool. They are just waiting for the ground to settle before they begin construction on the new pool. The contractors for the pool will be different than the contractors for the cabins, which means that the work will progress on its own schedule. It won't depend on the cabin construction schedule.
_
...............
_
South wing rooms - the new rooms in the south wing will have a new interior design. They will no longer look the same as the north wing rooms. They will not be remodeling the north wing rooms. They have closed off the lobby elevators and closed off that whole section with panels to keep the dust out of the rest of the lodge. The remodeling is expected to take about eleven months........"
_
90% larger Hidden Springs?  Not so hidden anymore I think.  Doesn't that sound like it would actually become the larger pool on property?  And South wing rooms getting a new interior sounds like the change for DVC.


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> There was another post over on the resorts board from someone who is currently staying at WL.  This was some of the rumored info about the project that they got from CM's today:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/di...estions-thread.3372315/page-158#post-54978910
> 
> _"Hidden Springs pool - one of the managers told us that the new quiet pool will be 90% larger than the former pool. It will be a zero entry pool and they will put the bubbling jets back in the new pool, just like they had in the old pool. They are just waiting for the ground to settle before they begin construction on the new pool. The contractors for the pool will be different than the contractors for the cabins, which means that the work will progress on its own schedule. It won't depend on the cabin construction schedule.
> _
> ...............
> _
> South wing rooms - the new rooms in the south wing will have a new interior design. They will no longer look the same as the north wing rooms. They will not be remodeling the north wing rooms. They have closed off the lobby elevators and closed off that whole section with panels to keep the dust out of the rest of the lodge. The remodeling is expected to take about eleven months........"
> _
> 90% larger Hidden Springs?  Not so hidden anymore I think.  Doesn't that sound like it would actually become the larger pool on property?  And South wing rooms getting a new interior sounds like the change for DVC.



90% larger?  Wow that sounds so peaceful & quiet.       So the villas pool will now be the pool everyone wants to be at. Awesome.   This project is sounding better by the minute.  

Thanks for the info on the new cards.  I hadn't heard that from the member meeting.  That makes me feel better.


----------



## Lakegirl

Granny said:


> We haven't gotten new cards from either of our contracts.  Why in this day and age would they require cards anyway?  Hello???  Secured DVC App anyone?
> 
> I mean, if they can make credit cards swipable (?) using a smart phone, I have to think that Disney could secure the info necessary to put your card there too?  They can always ask for photo ID if they want to verify.


I'm surprised they can't link it to your "My Disney experience" and linking it to our Magic Bands!


----------



## Lakegirl

Dean Marino said:


> Us too.... airlines booked, Restaurants booked - just 2.5 more months of stinking snow in MI .  You see, we don't even TRY to fly out of here until mid-April .


I saw your trip was close to mine!!! So exciting!!


----------



## twinklebug

horselover said:


> Anyone get their new member card yet?  I received the first of 2 today.  Does it have a 12/31/2021 expiration on it?  If not then all of a sudden my contracts are only good for another 5 years!  Oy!       Why would they need to reissue member cards every 5 years?  Seems like a waste of money & guess who pays for it.



It may be just a theory, but I read it's to cut down on former members using their old cards for discounts and access to members only areas (such as the new lounge.) Apparently there's enough of a problem there for them to do something about it. The systems in place still do not communicate with the DVC app well, MDE still has trouble with this as you can see when changing the dates or members on a reservation. I wouldn't expect cash registers and scanners to be able to verify the data for years to come.


----------



## Lakegirl

horselover said:


> Anyone get their new member card yet?  I received the first of 2 today.  Does it have a 12/31/2021 expiration on it?  If not then all of a sudden my contracts are only good for another 5 years!  Oy!       Why would they need to reissue member cards every 5 years?  Seems like a waste of money & guess who pays for it.


No cards here in Mass yet


----------



## jimmytammy

No cards in NC either

KAT thanks for sharing the post about the discussion with the WL CM.  Sounds legit and straightforward
I know with the negative vibe going round about all the construction, and I am guilty too, I still hope they allow for some concierge rooms(like VAKL has)in the South wing.

52 days til the OKW 2 nights followed by 7 nights on the Fantasy.  Since we dont have park passes, we are going to spend time at DS for a change, just a boat ride away.  Headed to The Wave for dinner 1st night so hope to swing by WL and check out construction


----------



## Dizny Dad

In just reading all of the posts, the following thoughts came up . . .

*Granny* - All IT is off-shore for Disney on a contract basis only.  They provide services as requested.  We need to get our on-shore people to come up with the idea; and to stop using the same software contractors as ObamaCare.

*Horselover, Et Al*: Let's just hope with a gorgeous new pool they don't bring over the Cruise ship DJ and ruin the "Quiet Pool" atmosphere like they do at Kidani Village pool.


----------



## horselover

twinklebug said:


> It may be just a theory, but I read it's to cut down on former members using their old cards for discounts and access to members only areas (such as the new lounge.) Apparently there's enough of a problem there for them to do something about it. The systems in place still do not communicate with the DVC app well, MDE still has trouble with this as you can see when changing the dates or members on a reservation. I wouldn't expect cash registers and scanners to be able to verify the data for years to come.



That makes sense.  I keep forgetting if there's a way to game the system someone will figure it out.     



Lakegirl said:


> No cards here in Mass yet



I'm in Mass.    



Dizny Dad said:


> *Horselover, Et Al*: Let's just hope with a gorgeous new pool they don't bring over the Cruise ship DJ and ruin the "Quiet Pool" atmosphere like they do at Kidani Village pool.



That's one of the things I'm worried about.  We never go to a main pool.  We prefer the quiet of a smaller pool.  One of the reasons we sold our AKV points was no quiet pool there.  It is what it is at this point like it or not.


----------



## sleepydog25

Thanks to everyone for their wonderful birthday wishes.  It was a fairly quiet affair, especially given I had to work (though a corn dog lunch and cake were produced for my benefit).  *Luv* and I had soup (I made), and we watched a little TV.  Quiet. . .which is perfect.  The Groupies are wonderful for remembering and noting special times which is one of the major characteristics that makes our group so appealing.  Thank you again!

As for the VWL news, I've set my mind and heart that we will not see a return to the quiet, serene, nurturing resort we once knew.  Like others, the idea that the new Hidden Springs pool will be so large rather defeats the purpose. . .for my purposes, admittedly.  The beach is gone.  A large section of the nature trail will likely be pavement.  What is put in its place will undoubtedly be pretty and functional, so we're hoping that it will be enough of both to still make VWL a place we want to visit.  Regarding the south wing, when we were there just last week and stood out on the balcony at Artist Point, we could see that all the rooms facing the courtyard were dark which pre-supposes that those rooms are being renovated to DVC.

Speaking of AP, I sent a lengthy email to Gary Lee, the manager, and he had one of his area managers call us last night.  In short, she says the menu is in flux and getting better, and she wants us to come back on our next trip (Feb for Princess Half Marathon) _gratis _(we told her we canx our ADR).  We're torn.  If we take them up on the offer, the meal will likely be good since they'll be aware of who we are and why we're there.  If we don't and just attempt a "sneak-in" of sorts, we run the risk of another so-so meal AND we'll have to pay.    Decisions, decisions.

P.S. A few of you have shot me PMs about upcoming trips, and you should be up-to-date. However, this is a great time to remind all the Groupies (and lurkers!) that if you'd like to have your trips listed, just PM me. Also, a big welcome to the new posters and hopefully Groupies-to-be!


----------



## eliza61

*TUESDAY MORNING TRIVIA.*​Happy Birthday to Monsieur Charles Perrault!!

Although Mr. Perrault was a French author that lived in the 1600's, he has a strong connection to Disney.  He is credited with inventing the literary style of the "fairytale" and he is the author of Cinderella and Sleeping Beauty, along with  Puss in boots and credited with the Mother goose nursey rhymes.

And if this doesn't fall under the banner of "the more things change, the more things stay the same"...
Mr. Perrault wrote most of his stories in his late 50's AFTER he was laid off from his job.  

the Google website has a doodle in his honor today.

He would have been 388 years young.


----------



## eliza61

sleepydog25 said:


> Thanks to everyone for their wonderful birthday wishes.  It was a fairly quiet affair, especially given I had to work (though a corn dog lunch and cake were produced for my benefit).  *Luv* and I had soup (I made), and we watched a little TV.  Quiet. . .which is perfect.  The Groupies are wonderful for remembering and noting special times which is one of the major characteristics that makes our group so appealing.  Thank you again!
> 
> As for the VWL news, I've set my mind and heart that we will not see a return to the quiet, serene, nurturing resort we once knew.  Like others, the idea that the new Hidden Springs pool will be so large rather defeats the purpose. . .for my purposes, admittedly.  The beach is gone.  A large section of the nature trail will likely be pavement.  What is put in its place will undoubtedly be pretty and functional, so we're hoping that it will be enough of both to still make VWL a place we want to visit.  Regarding the south wing, when we were there just last week and stood out on the balcony at Artist Point, we could see that all the rooms facing the courtyard were dark which pre-supposes that those rooms are being renovated to DVC.
> 
> 
> P.S. A few of you have shot me PMs about upcoming trips, and you should be up-to-date. However, this is a great time to remind all the Groupies (and lurkers!) that if you'd like to have your trips listed, just PM me. Also, a big welcome to the new posters and hopefully Groupies-to-be!




  I can't believe I missed your b-day.  Well that just means you must celebrate it again.     Glad to hear you had a great day and as a huge lover of soup, your celebration sounds wonderful.


----------



## Dizny Dad

eliza61 said:


> . . . . . . . Mr. Perrault wrote most of his stories in his late 50's AFTER he was laid off from his job. . . . . .



Wow.  Somehow I always thought a _Layoff_ was a more modern and politically correct event.  I have always thought that in the 1600's one was just thrown out on their kiester into the muddy street along with anything belonging to them, only to be shanghaied and wake up on a ship at sea on ones knees with a scrub brush in hand.   My, how I have been mis-informed!


----------



## eliza61

Dizny Dad said:


> Wow.  Somehow I always thought a _Layoff_ was a more modern and politically correct event.  I have always thought that in the 1600's one was just thrown out on their kiester into the muddy street along with anything belonging to them, only to be shanghaied and wake up on a ship at sea on ones knees with a scrub brush in hand.   My, how I have been mis-informed!



 Mr. Perrault was a member of the wealthy bourgeoise family.  Just like today they get treated a tad bit nicer.  lol, me I would have been on the SS "you're in trouble now"


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> Wow.  Somehow I always thought a _Layoff_ was a more modern and politically correct event.  I have always thought that in the 1600's one was just thrown out on their kiester into the muddy street along with anything belonging to them, only to be shanghaied and wake up on a ship at sea on ones knees with a scrub brush in hand.   My, how I have been mis-informed!


With Cap'n Jack Sparrow as your boss? 

*eliza:*  Thanks!  The soup was made from leftover pasta, sauce, and meat from Maggiano's.  I added some beef broth, fresh garlic, herbs, and fire-roasted tomatoes.  Not bad.  Not bad at all. . .


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> *Horselover, Et Al*: Let's just hope with a gorgeous new pool they don't bring over the *Cruise ship DJ* and ruin the "Quiet Pool" atmosphere like they do at Kidani Village pool.



Now that might be a worse nightmare for me even over losing the trees!  

I've had a question forever about the loud pool bashes - aren't people more concerned these days about their childrens hearing?  I'm getting old and deaf (perhaps because it wasn't such a concern when I was young   ) and it even hurts my ears!


----------



## ottawagreg

Sleepy, I too missed your B-day.  Regrets, and Happy Birthday to you.  I got slammed at work yesterday and I did not get on the inter web machine.  I am doing but a small bit better today. 


I made a few notes during our trip from a weeks ago, and thought I would share them with the group for whatever they are worth. 


We fly into MCO, then rent a car and drive to the world.  I am blessed to get free rentals through "points" our employees earn on business trips.  In any case the last two trips (06/15 and 12/15) I have received text messages from the mouse telling me that our room is ready and what the room number is.  We always book online and make our room requests known, and then check in in advance.  This last trip at about 2:00 p.m. the text arrived while we were still in the airport.  When we arrived I dropped my wife and daughter off near the villas entrance.  I dropped our carry on stuff at valet and requested that they retrieve our owner's locker box and golf clubs, and give it all to bell services group.  I tipped valet and went to park the car.  I then walked to the room and joined my girls.  All the magic bands worked flawlessly on the room door.  Bell services arrived shortly after I got into the room, five minutes or less.  This was very nice and smooth way, and saved lots of time.  Right after that we headed to the Publix for groceries.  So for those ding the advanced check in, it is a very good experience for us.  I chose texting over email.


Kathy, we had some issues with the maintenance folks too.  One night late in our trip, we were walk to our room close to midnight.  Nobody’s band worked. About face and back to the main lodge lobby for help.  Another guest who was way too chatty for midnight was deep in conversation, so we had to wait, for at least three minutes.  When it was our turn they scanned our MBs and discovered no issues.  Thus it was decided that the battery in the door lock was the culprit.  A cast member walked us back to the room and we gained entry.  All of that was not a big deal, inconvenient but stuff happens.  The supervisor wanted to give us fast passes to compensate us, (we already had our three dailies, plus three unrestricted for the construction issues), so it was not that enticing to us.  How many times can a person ride the Pirate boats or go thru the Pooh Bear before it is not so much fun?  She promised that maintenance would come early in the morning.  By 10:30 nobody showed up, so Viki called the maint. dept. and they have no work order.  At 11:00 the guy shows he does not know the battery is his problem.  When they finally have it resolved the morning is lost.  I felt bad about that because I could not help her much since I was golfing.  I wish the nice CM spent less time on FPs we did not want or need. And more writing a work order.


I have some issues with my Annual Passes too.  I better get back to work, maybe I can post that another time.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Blossomz!!!!!*


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The thoughts on the resort board is that it will also be the courtyard views.  In my head I also was thinking only the side towards VWL but I'd see how it could be less complicated to have rooms across from each other all be DVC.  I'm still just a bit surprised by how large this project might be - and also more concerned than I was about how much of the common area expenses might end up being allocated to the DVC side.  I'm afraid I'm a bit cynical about Disney in that aspect and that they have really found a love for getting expenses off their hotel side this way.



*Kathy*...I agree and have always thought that a great appeal of DVC to Disney is to defray some of their hotel/resort costs and have someone else (us members) pick up part of that cost.  Just has to make their resorts even more profitable.

As for your concern about the common area expenses moving more towards the DVC side, by logic it should have no impact on us unless those expenses are going up quite a bit.  The new DVC they are building will be a separate entity (VWL II ??)  from us current VWL owners so our portion of expenses shouldn't be affected.  But in reality I am afraid that if there is a chance to shove some expenses our way, they will make that move.  You know that they won't want dues to be real high for VWL II while they are trying to sell it.  I guess we'll have to wait and see if they try to hike the dues significantly.


----------



## Lakegirl

horselover said:


> That makes sense.  I keep forgetting if there's a way to game the system someone will figure it out.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in Mass.
> 
> 
> 
> That's one of the things I'm worried about.  We never go to a main pool.  We prefer the quiet of a smaller pool.  One of the reasons we sold our AKV points was no quiet pool there.  It is what it is at this point like it or not.


Great to know a fellow DVC member from our area!!!! I received my card today in the mail!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday Blossom! *


----------



## horselover

Lakegirl said:


> Great to know a fellow DVC member from our area!!!! I received my card today in the mail!



And did it have a 12/31/221 expiration date on it?

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BLOSSOMZ!!!


----------



## twinklebug

Happy Birthday @blossomz !
​


----------



## sleepydog25

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BLOSSOMZ!  We, too, received our ID cards in the mail yesterday, and they do have the 2021 date as mentioned.  In pure DVC fashion, they didn't arrive in a small, inexpensive mailer but rather a large, card-stock quality, multi-page flier touting the amazing things to come with DVC.  Yet, they can't find money in the budget to keep the buffalo or Mickey topiaries at WL/VWL. . .


----------



## Dizny Dad

Me, too; Me too!   HAPPY BIRTHDAY BLOSSOM!


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> We, too, received our ID cards in the mail yesterday, and they do have the 2021 date as mentioned.  In pure DVC fashion, they didn't arrive in a small, inexpensive mailer but rather a large, card-stock quality, multi-page flier touting the amazing things to come with DVC.  Yet, they can't find money in the budget to keep the buffalo or Mickey topiaries at WL/VWL. . .


Mickey's still not back? Who authorized this vacation? Are the geese on the entry road gone too?


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> Mickey's still not back? Who authorized this vacation? Are the geese on the entry road gone too?


As of 3 Jan, the buffalo and Mickey were still missing and not looking as though they were coming back.  The geese, however, still remain in position. . .for now. . .


----------



## circhead

Hi all and happy birthdays to all I've missed.

Greg - I have eaten at Raglan Road three times over the years and have been sorely disappointed each time.  I hope if you try it that you will have a better experience.
I live near the Woodlawn section of the Bronx which has the largest concentration of Irish outside of Dublin anywhere in the world. (many of them off the boat).
Most of my relatives are immigrants from Ireland and I have grown up "all things Irish" - maybe I was disappointed because I was expecting what can be easily found in my neighborhood and 
Raglan Road wasn't it.

In regards to the doubling of the size of the DVC quiet pool -
How is that a quiet pool?
If it's for the exclusive use of DVC members and their guests I hope they put a fence around it like they have at BLT - that pool only opens to DVC members if I remember correctly.

I would bet the dues for original VWL owners will be going up tremendously to offset the costs of the South Wing and the added maintenance needed because of the expansion of the "quiet" pool.
I think we should get a rebate on this year's dues since many of the activities we pay dues for are unavailable.

I'm afraid to see what will happen to the place I love, based on the scope of the project as discussed here I think my quiet and solitude will be gone.
I can't imagine WL without all the woods - I've seen the pictures and it is devastated.
Will they do what they did at AKL and pay the cost to bring in some fully grown trees or will they do what they did at OKW and Saratoga and plant basically seedlings and wait for time to do it's job?

Thank you for for letting me voice my frustrations.


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Blossom !!!*


----------



## Granny

circhead said:


> In regards to the doubling of the size of the DVC quiet pool -
> How is that a quiet pool?
> If it's for the exclusive use of DVC members and their guests I hope they put a fence around it like they have at BLT - that pool only opens to DVC members if I remember correctly.



"Quiet pool" has never meant that pools with that designation have low sound levels.  I've been at quiet pools across the various DVC resorts and had very noisy experiences at many of them.  Quiet pools, in Disney-speak, means no slide.  And hopefully no DJ's and games.  My guess is that will still be the main pool only.

And the quiet pool at VWL is not, and never has been, solely dedicated to VWL guests.  The only quiet pool I am aware of that makes that distinction is at BLT as you mentioned.  No other quiet pool at DVC resorts is off limits to regular resort guests.

It is going to be a challenging time until they complete construction and we can see what the finished product will look like.  But it is clear that no matter what they do, it will be significantly different.  We'll just have to see if the changes are handled in a way that preserves the ambiance we have all come to love at VWL.


----------



## Granny

Okay, I wasn't going to moan about it, but what the heck.  I just have to say that the NFL owners have to be the most arrogant, unethical and despicable group of rich people ever assembled.


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> "Quiet pool" has never meant that pools with that designation have low sound levels.  I've been at quiet pools across the various DVC resorts and had very noisy experiences at many of them.  Quiet pools, in Disney-speak, means no slide.  And hopefully no DJ's and games.  My guess is that will still be the main pool only.
> 
> And the quiet pool at VWL is not, and never has been, solely dedicated to VWL guests.  The only quiet pool I am aware of that makes that distinction is at BLT as you mentioned.  No other quiet pool at DVC resorts is off limits to regular resort guests.
> 
> It is going to be a challenging time until they complete construction and we can see what the finished product will look like.  But it is clear that no matter what they do, it will be significantly different.  We'll just have to see if the changes are handled in a way that preserves the ambiance we have all come to love at VWL.


I don't see the attraction to the pool parties. None of my kids participated in any of that, and in fact tried to hide from it underwater. My theory is that Disney brought the DJs to the pools not so much for entertainment, but to push us away and back to the parks to spend money. 

I do believe the owners have some say in what is going on at the pool closest to them. If you don't want the noise of the parties, make your voice heard by calling member services. Not so sure those of us who are just groupies have much sway in the matter, but I'm positive the rest of you do.

I have never voiced my concerns at Kidani over their pool party as I really don't care to use the pool as it is. Too many bees, and too exposed.


----------



## circhead

Granny - I know that quiet didn't mean noise levels but the size of the pool kept it "quiet" and secluded.  It wasn't busy.
I am afraid that doubling the size of the pool will increase the noise level because of the amount of people now using it.
I am afraid that my late evening swims when we were basically the only people at the pool will be a thing of the past.
Many of the lodge guests didn't seem to come to the pool because it did not have as much to offer as the main pool.

It's like the quiet pool at BC - have you ever seen it crowded?
I love that pool late evening because I get to have it to myself.  I'm selfish and don't like to share!
Again I almost exclusively use pools after dark - my skin and the sun do not go well together.
I like to stay pale and the sun thinks I should be lobster red.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Blossomz!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Okay, I wasn't going to moan about it, but what the heck.  I just have to say that the NFL owners have to be the most arrogant, unethical and despicable group of rich people ever assembled.


I couldn't agree with you more!  The old Redskins owners used to be known for their standup kind of ethics, not so much anymore since being sold.
I will say this, Jerry Richardson, owner of the Panthers is a stand up guy.  Not because I am a fan, but because we see what he does here locally, and he requires a lot of his players as well to be philanthropists in the community.  When Cam Newton came to town he told him he would be the face of the franchise, he expected him to be respectful, no chest bumping as a greeting to others, in other words be a a gentleman.  Though Cam comes across brash at times, we see how he has grown on the news, all the good he does for kids and those around less fortunate.  And believe me, I have been and remain, one of his biggest critics.
The Rams left town before(I was a kid when they did it before, LA Rams has no ring to it)and they will do it again when things dont suit them in LA.  Us Panthers fans would be glad for you to jump ship and climb aboard our little life boat.  You have a right too!  And its a great time to join in


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . . .Okay, I wasn't going to moan about it, but . . . . . .



*Granny* . . .couldn't help but pull this one out for inspection . . . can I use it later for other things?


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> I don't see the attraction to the pool parties. None of my kids participated in any of that, and in fact tried to hide from it underwater. My theory is that Disney brought the DJs to the pools not so much for entertainment, but to push us away and back to the parks to spend money.
> 
> I do believe the owners have some say in what is going on at the pool closest to them. If you don't want the noise of the parties, make your voice heard by calling member services. Not so sure those of us who are just groupies have much sway in the matter, but I'm positive the rest of you do.
> 
> I have never voiced my concerns at Kidani over their pool party as I really don't care to use the pool as it is. Too many bees, and too exposed.





circhead said:


> Granny - I know that quiet didn't mean noise levels but the size of the pool kept it "quiet" and secluded.  It wasn't busy.
> I am afraid that doubling the size of the pool will increase the noise level because of the amount of people now using it.
> I am afraid that my late evening swims when we were basically the only people at the pool will be a thing of the past.
> Many of the lodge guests didn't seem to come to the pool because it did not have as much to offer as the main pool.
> 
> It's like the quiet pool at BC - have you ever seen it crowded?
> I love that pool late evening because I get to have it to myself.  I'm selfish and don't like to share!
> Again I almost exclusively use pools after dark - my skin and the sun do not go well together.
> I like to stay pale and the sun thinks I should be lobster red.



Good points, and as I re-read my response it seems a bit arrogant and mean spirited.  My complete apologies.  I think that the term "quiet" won't be applying to VWL nearly as much in general going forward.  Between the expanded pool, the possible new restaurant or community hall and new villas along the shore, that side of VWL will clearly be dramatically changed no matter how many trees they plant.


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> *Granny* . . .couldn't help but pull this one out for inspection . . . can I use it later for other things?



Have at it *Dad*...use it judiciously!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> I couldn't agree with you more!  The old Redskins owners used to be known for their standup kind of ethics, not so much anymore since being sold.
> I will say this, Jerry Richardson, owner of the Panthers is a stand up guy.  Not because I am a fan, but because we see what he does here locally, and he requires a lot of his players as well to be philanthropists in the community.  When Cam Newton came to town he told him he would be the face of the franchise, he expected him to be respectful, no chest bumping as a greeting to others, in other words be a a gentleman.  Though Cam comes across brash at times, we see how he has grown on the news, all the good he does for kids and those around less fortunate.  And believe me, I have been and remain, one of his biggest critics.
> The Rams left town before(I was a kid when they did it before, LA Rams has no ring to it)and they will do it again when things dont suit them in LA.  Us Panthers fans would be glad for you to jump ship and climb aboard our little life boat.  You have a right too!  And its a great time to join in


*Jimmy*...I love to see franchises like the Panthers.  We in St. Louis are blessed to have two awesome owners for our MLB and NHL teams.  I guess asking for the third one (NFL) to anything less than slimy would have been asking too much! 

And I am rooting for the Panthers even before this relocation fiasco.  I like they way they play the game and they handle themselves well.


----------



## Corinne

Lakegirl said:


> Great to know a fellow DVC member from our area!!!! I received my card today in the mail!


I'm in Massachusetts too, no cards for us yet......


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday Blossom!! Hope you are well and having a great day!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Okay, I wasn't going to moan about it, but what the heck.  I just have to say that the NFL owners have to be the most arrogant, unethical and despicable group of rich people ever assembled.



I was wondering if you were a Rams fan Granny - I feel for you.  I'm MN born and our teams are under threat of moving more than one cares to hear.  They come, they go, they threaten to go, they stay....and they want your full support the whole way.  NFL has failed repeatedly in LA when the team isn't winning - I don't know why they think it'll work this time.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> *Jimmy*...I love to see franchises like the Panthers.  We in St. Louis are blessed to have two awesome owners for our MLB and NHL teams.  I guess asking for the third one (NFL) to anything less than slimy would have been asking too much!
> 
> And I am rooting for the Panthers even before this relocation fiasco.  I like they way they play the game and they handle themselves well.


Glad to have you aboard!!  

Would love Torry Holts thoughts on Rams move, but Im sure he would be very cordial about it, underlying though, guys like him and Marshall Faulk and Kurt Warner have to be feeling a little rug pulled out from under their feet these days.  Like so many businesses these days, no loyalty to the local folks in the name of $$.


----------



## twinklebug

Hi groupies - doing a bit of advance planning here with banking/borrowing and gifting points. I think we'd all be interested in seeing what Disney does for their 50th at WDW, but I question if they'd celebrate it in 2021 or in 2022, since the opening date was Oct 1971. What do you all think?


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> Hi groupies - doing a bit of advance planning here with banking/borrowing and gifting points. I think we'd all be interested in seeing what Disney does for their 50th at WDW, but I question if they'd celebrate it in 2021 or in 2022, since the opening date was Oct 1971. What do you all think?


My bet is '21. . .and sliding all the way through '22.  $$$$$  As for the Rams, I never could quite get on board with them, but given that I spent three formative years in Sedalia, I love me some baseball Cardinals.  Given the universally acknowledged as great fan base in St. Louis, I'd hazard a guess the owners were looking to move if they didn't get the sweetest deal imaginable which brings up a pet peeve of mine:  owners worth hundreds of millions (or more) and they require cities to fork over taxpayers' money to build stadiums when most in a major city won't see much benefit from a pro franchise.  Grrr.


----------



## Kathymford

As an LA girl, I'm ecstatic to get a team back in LA, but that's only so I can see my favorite team (Dolphins) come to town once in awhile. LOL But you guys are completely right that it will not work if the teams don't win or they don't get some star players/names. There are still a lot of Rams fans here though, and I am happy for them. But I feel for you guys losing their team. 

The only part that may be good for all the other cities is that we are not paying a dime for this new stadium. It is completely privately financed. I think other cities might pay attention to that fact.


----------



## circhead

Off Topic - Can't Win!

I booked a short 5 day trip to WDW in February - with all of the construction at almost all the DVC resorts with good transportation options I booked at POR - Riverside because they have a great pool and I had planned two days of this trip to be pool days for my granddaughters.
I was looking up the movie schedule and activity schedule on the Mouse for Less page and decided to look at the refurbishment schedule for the resorts - wouldn't you know that Old Man river pool is closed during my stay, so much for trying to avoid the construction zones.  Is there anywhere on property that they are not pulling something apart?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

circhead said:


> Off Topic - Can't Win!
> 
> I booked a short 5 day trip to WDW in February - with all of the construction at almost all the DVC resorts with good transportation options I booked at POR - Riverside because they have a great pool and I had planned two days of this trip to be pool days for my granddaughters.
> I was looking up the movie schedule and activity schedule on the Mouse for Less page and decided to look at the refurbishment schedule for the resorts - wouldn't you know that Old Man river pool is closed during my stay, so much for trying to avoid the construction zones.  Is there anywhere on property that they are not pulling something apart?



It used to be that the refurbs were relegated to the off-seasons like Jan and Feb.  Now it seems like it can hit you year round but it's definitely coming fast and furious this winter and spring!   At DL I did not ride the Matterhorn until I was in my late 20's.  We always went in January when I was young and it was _always _closed for refurb after the holidays!  It's definitely disappointing and would be nice if they could manage to post schedules further in advance.


----------



## pmaurer74

Can someone help me? I am getting ready to book for next December this weekend and having a December uy is confusing. So I have enough points for Dec. 2016 for a two bedroom for 5 nights and I will be borrowing 196 points from 2017 for a second two bedroom. I would be out of points for 2016 and 2017 at this time. If we want to go to WDW say in June 2017 for a 120 point stay would I be able to borrow from 2018 leaving 90 points for a trip in 2018? I have a 210 points contract. We will be doing this either this December or next. Our Dec. 2015 points will be used for a trip this June so those points are not available...well I might be banking about 17 points but that is it.


----------



## jimmytammy

circhead said:


> Off Topic - Can't Win!
> 
> I booked a short 5 day trip to WDW in February - with all of the construction at almost all the DVC resorts with good transportation options I booked at POR - Riverside because they have a great pool and I had planned two days of this trip to be pool days for my granddaughters.
> I was looking up the movie schedule and activity schedule on the Mouse for Less page and decided to look at the refurbishment schedule for the resorts - wouldn't you know that Old Man river pool is closed during my stay, so much for trying to avoid the construction zones.  Is there anywhere on property that they are not pulling something apart?


Hey circhead!
I like PO Riverside, especially because Yee Ha Bob resides there but our favorite Moderate is hands down Coronado Springs and here is why...love all the amenities(because its a "Convention Resort" there are some nicer restaurants, lounges, etc. than other Mods, IMO), the main pool is awesome, beautiful sight at night. Dare I say ranked up there with Stormalong Bay at BC
Just love the overall feel of the place.  Its very quiet, very peaceful.  Even with a convention going on, its never bothered us.  And the prices tend to most times be a little less than the other Mods, plus in my book right there.  
I cant speak to the busses since we drive to parks, etc.  But I do see busses quite frequently there so I imagine it being equal to other resorts.
I hope this helps.  Not sure about any construction going on there, but for the pool alone, if its open, this would be my choice.


----------



## jimmytammy

pmaurer74 said:


> Can someone help me? I am getting ready to book for next December this weekend and having a December uy is confusing. So I have enough points for Dec. 2016 for a two bedroom for 5 nights and I will be borrowing 196 points from 2017 for a second two bedroom. I would be out of points for 2016 and 2017 at this time. If we want to go to WDW say in June 2017 for a 120 point stay would I be able to borrow from 2018 leaving 90 points for a trip in 2018? I have a 210 points contract. We will be doing this either this December or next. Our Dec. 2015 points will be used for a trip this June so those points are not available...well I might be banking about 17 points but that is it.


Hey pmaurer74!
I always find it amusing that when I am in the same situations with DVC(I guess in the heat of the battle, so to speak)and it involves my pts., I get all twisted up, I have to ask Tammy to explain it to me, ask questions here, confirm with DVC, etc.  In other words, it can get confusing when its our pts we are messing with I am not making fun of you but rather feeling your plight, esp. since we have recently dealt with a very similar scenario. 

So to answer your question, you will need to be in the 2017 use year(I believe)before you can borrow the 2018 pts.  With that being said, *others more pt. savvy can help clarify this!!* I imagine you should at least be able to book  SSR, AKL or OKW since they have more space at that point.


----------



## pmaurer74

jimmytammy said:


> Hey pmaurer74!
> I always find it amusing that when I am in the same situations with DVC(I guess in the heat of the battle, so to speak)and it involves my pts., I get all twisted up, I have to ask Tammy to explain it to me, ask questions here, confirm with DVC, etc.  In other words, it can get confusing when its our pts we are messing with I am not making fun of you but rather feeling your plight, esp. since we have recently dealt with a very similar scenario.
> 
> So to answer your question, you will need to be in the 2017 use year(I believe)before you can borrow the 2018 pts.  With that being said, *others more pt. savvy can help clarify this!!* I imagine you should at least be able to book  SSR, AKL or OKW since they have more space at that point.


Thanks! This is only the second DVC trip I will be booking. I just hope the constructions is not too terrible since I will be taking a bunch of first time people to WDW!


----------



## pmaurer74

when does booking two 2 bedroom units for Dec. 17-23 become difficult. Do your recommend booking both on Sunday? I have need one for Dec, 17-23 and another for Dec. 18-23. Would I have any trouble getting the Dec. 18 on Monday or would you recommend walking the second reservation to make sure I have both units. Or do the two bedrooms not book that fast?


----------



## wildernessDad

Granny said:


> Okay, I wasn't going to moan about it, but what the heck.  I just have to say that the NFL owners have to be the most arrogant, unethical and despicable group of rich people ever assembled.



Baltimore Colts fan here, so I know how you feel.  Except it will happen twice for you guys.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

pmaurer74 said:


> Can someone help me? I am getting ready to book for next December this weekend and having a December uy is confusing. So I have enough points for Dec. 2016 for a two bedroom for 5 nights and I will be borrowing 196 points from 2017 for a second two bedroom. I would be out of points for 2016 and 2017 at this time. If we want to go to WDW say in June 2017 for a 120 point stay would I be able to borrow from 2018 leaving 90 points for a trip in 2018? I have a 210 points contract. We will be doing this either this December or next. Our Dec. 2015 points will be used for a trip this June so those points are not available...well I might be banking about 17 points but that is it.



Your stay in June 2017 is actually in your Dec 2016 UY (12/1/16-11/30/17) so you can't borrow from your 2018 UY, only your 2017.



pmaurer74 said:


> Thanks! This is only the second DVC trip I will be booking. I just hope the constructions is not too terrible since I will be taking a bunch of first time people to WDW!



I personally would have no worries about booking that and would not walk anything.


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> Baltimore Colts fan here, so I know how you feel.  Except it will happen twice for you guys.



Yep, and it's the only time the NFL has approved a relocation when the current city had a new stadium plan in place.  Oh well.


----------



## Granny

pmaurer74 said:


> when does booking two 2 bedroom units for Dec. 17-23 become difficult. Do your recommend booking both on Sunday? I have need one for Dec, 17-23 and another for Dec. 18-23. Would I have any trouble getting the Dec. 18 on Monday or would you recommend walking the second reservation to make sure I have both units. Or do the two bedrooms not book that fast?



I agree with Kathy...I don't see any need to walk the reservation.  But I would be on line first thing on January 17 and 18.  Good luck!


----------



## DiznyDi

OK, so I'm trying to pay my dues online..... Anyone else having difficulties?


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> OK, so I'm trying to pay my dues online..... Anyone else having difficulties?



I paid mine earlier this month online.  Site kept freezing.  I was able to pay on one membership but not the other.  I tried again the next day & it worked.  I think the site is having issues.  Shocking I know. Keeps freezing when I try to look at my contract details too.


----------



## twokats

OK, I know I missed birthdays, so late happy birthday to Eliza, Sleepy and Blossom, and to anyone else that I might have missed.

Happy early retirement, Eliza.  I know you will love it. . . my husband does.

Enjoyed both of our cruises on the Wonder.  Some rough seas, but followed by some gorgeous sunshine and warmth.  So looking forward the the cruise scheduled for May on the Wonder thru the Panama Canal.  We will wind up at Disneyland for some of the 60th celebrations.

Well, I am in my boot again.  My foot decided to make a connection with a ceramic elephant table by my husbands side of the bed and I think I might have either really messed up my middle toe or possibly broke it.  Did not have time to go to my bone doctor for an x-ray, but might have to try to go in Monday if it does not get to feeling better.  Leave it to me to mess up another bone.  

Trying to figure out our dates for our December '16 trip.  Having trouble making up my mind.


----------



## Firepath

The DVC website has an "Important Message" above the log in that says you won't be able to pay dues on-line from noon on Jan. 15 thru the 17th due to "Annual Dues Payment Processing currently in effect." I just happened to click on it, was assuming it was just about the holiday hours.


----------



## pmaurer74

tell me about the difference between a 2 bedroom dedicated and a 2 bedroom lock off? I know the lock off has 2 entrances rather than one is that it? I plan to reserve a lock off because my parents want their own entrance but are there any other reasons to reserve one over the other?


----------



## Corinne

pmaurer74 said:


> tell me about the difference between a 2 bedroom dedicated and a 2 bedroom lock off? I know the lock off has 2 entrances rather than one is that it? I plan to reserve a lock off because my parents want their own entrance but are there any other reasons to reserve one over the other?



A lock off is basically a one bedroom and a studio. So, yes, each will have an entrance but the studio side (second bedroom) will have the kitchenette.


----------



## jimmytammy

pmaurer74 said:


> tell me about the difference between a 2 bedroom dedicated and a 2 bedroom lock off? I know the lock off has 2 entrances rather than one is that it? I plan to reserve a lock off because my parents want their own entrance but are there any other reasons to reserve one over the other?


I cant speak to the differences in the 2(so why am I answering this ) but I want to add, our one and only stay in a 2 bedroom ever at DVC was at VWL, our 2nd trip on pts., and we had a dedicated, corner room, 2nd floor, near the elevators, facing the pool and it was at 1st sight!!  I have to say, if I ever get another 2 bed anywhere on property(actually staying 2 nights before cruise in a few days in a 2 bed at OKW)the bar is set way, way high in comparing to that room.  With that said, and your needs, I would definitely ask for one dedicated and ask for near elevators, you might get lucky and land one of those rooms.  

Lets put it this way, that was way back in 2003, and it stands out as one of the most memorable DVC trips ever.  It was the 1st time we relaxed and took it easy in WDW, after 4 previous commando trips.  And the 4th trip, 1st time as DVCers, in a studio at VWL, we had not figured it out yet, started questioning if buying DVC was the smartest choice.  But that 2 bedroom set the tone for many outstanding DVC trips to come!


----------



## pmaurer74

jimmytammy said:


> I cant speak to the differences in the 2(so why am I answering this ) but I want to add, our one and only stay in a 2 bedroom ever at DVC was at VWL, our 2nd trip on pts., and we had a dedicated, corner room, 2nd floor, near the elevators, facing the pool and it was at 1st sight!!  I have to say, if I ever get another 2 bed anywhere on property(actually staying 2 nights before cruise in a few days in a 2 bed at OKW)the bar is set way, way high in comparing to that room.  With that said, and your needs, I would definitely ask for one dedicated and ask for near elevators, you might get lucky and land one of those rooms.
> 
> Lets put it this way, that was way back in 2003, and it stands out as one of the most memorable DVC trips ever.  It was the 1st time we relaxed and took it easy in WDW, after 4 previous commando trips.  And the 4th trip, 1st time as DVCers, in a studio at VWL, we had not figured it out yet, started questioning if buying DVC was the smartest choice.  But that 2 bedroom set the tone for many outstanding DVC trips to come!


Thank you for sharing. I am worried that this will ruin us forever. We usually stay in studios and are content with that but this trip I am getting 2 2 bedrooms for 14 people and will have to go back to studios likely after that for awhile since I will be using 2 years worth of points. I will keep in mind what you said for the second room.


----------



## Granny

pmaurer74 said:


> tell me about the difference between a 2 bedroom dedicated and a 2 bedroom lock off? I know the lock off has 2 entrances rather than one is that it? I plan to reserve a lock off because my parents want their own entrance but are there any other reasons to reserve one over the other?



As *Corinne* indicated, the main difference is the kitchenette in the second bedroom.  The trade-off is that if you have a dedicated 2BR villa, the second bedroom has more space in it since it doesn't have an entry hallway.  I think that ends up being a larger closet if memory serves.  

The other main difference is the dedicated 2BR will have two queen beds while the lock-off (being a studio) will have one queen bed and one sleeper sofa bed.   This is true for all the DVC resorts except OKW (2 queen beds in the studios)and BCV (some dedicated 2BR villas with queen and sleeper sofa).  Depending on your group demographics, this could be important.

We stayed in 2BR villas for the first several years of our membership with four of us.  We now book 1BR villas for the two of us.  So yes, it can spoil you.  However with 7 in a 2BR you won't have quite the elbow room that we enjoy.   What resort are you planning to stay at?  For that size of a group I think I would go with OKW for the significantly larger villas plus it has the sleeper chair in addition to the usual sleeping options.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> I cant speak to the differences in the 2(so why am I answering this ) but I want to add, our one and only stay in a 2 bedroom ever at DVC was at VWL, our 2nd trip on pts., and we had a dedicated, corner room, 2nd floor, near the elevators, facing the pool and it was at 1st sight!!  I have to say, if I ever get another 2 bed anywhere on property(actually staying 2 nights before cruise in a few days in a 2 bed at OKW)the bar is set way, way high in comparing to that room.  With that said, and your needs, I would definitely ask for one dedicated and ask for near elevators, you might get lucky and land one of those rooms.
> 
> Lets put it this way, that was way back in 2003, and it stands out as one of the most memorable DVC trips ever.  It was the 1st time we relaxed and took it easy in WDW, after 4 previous commando trips.  And the 4th trip, 1st time as DVCers, in a studio at VWL, we had not figured it out yet, started questioning if buying DVC was the smartest choice.  But that 2 bedroom set the tone for many outstanding DVC trips to come!


I've had that same room (different floor, I believe), and it was simply amazing!  It had a huge common room with an actual dining table, too.  We often do studios, but our preferred choice is a 1BR for the extra room and full kitchen, which going forward may be even more important as we look to start cooking more in the room.


----------



## twinklebug

pmaurer74 said:


> Thank you for sharing.* I am worried that this will ruin us forever*. We usually stay in studios and are content with that but this trip I am getting 2 2 bedrooms for 14 people and will have to go back to studios likely after that for awhile since I will be using 2 years worth of points. I will keep in mind what you said for the second room.


Laughing at your statement as it is too true. I love the studios, and most of our stays have been in them between VWL and Kidani, but the one bedroom units we've had a number of times always leave me yearning for just a little more when we're back in studios. (I don't dare try Kidani's 1 bedroom units or I'll refuse to stay anywhere else.)

On the opposite end of the spectrum: Our next trip will be to the smallest DVC units on property: Jambo's value. (had to use up those points and get the most number of nights for it  ) I'm sure I had one of these back before I became an owner and had rented points. The Jambo DVC was brand new so there were a few perks to make up for the lost space such as everything being brand new, but as anyone who's been there can tell, AKV units were loaded down with huge decorative pillows and there wasn't close to enough places to put them out of the way when bed time came along. It was an interesting game.


----------



## DiznyDi

DDad and I usually reserve a 1-bedroom for ourselves.  We r-e-a-l-l-y like the additional space and the washer/dryer.  When traveling with family/friends, we always reserve a 2-bdrm.  The only time I am concerned  with a dedicated vs. a lock-off is if one party is staying longer than another, in which case those staying in the lock-off don't have to move and locate to another unit when the 1-brdm is vacated.  If your parents want their own entrance, then you will need to reserve a lock-off.

We were fortunate enough to have the 2-bdrm that JT described.  It is an amazing room!


----------



## pmaurer74

DiznyDi said:


> DDad and I usually reserve a 1-bedroom for ourselves.  We r-e-a-l-l-y like the additional space and the washer/dryer.  When traveling with family/friends, we always reserve a 2-bdrm.  The only time I am concerned  with a dedicated vs. a lock-off is if one party is staying longer than another, in which case those staying in the lock-off don't have to move and locate to another unit when the 1-brdm is vacated.  If your parents want their own entrance, then you will need to reserve a lock-off.
> 
> We were fortunate enough to have the 2-bdrm that JT described.  It is an amazing room!


my parents are leaving a day early... can I have the last night be a 1bedroom and not have to move? or is it not worth the risk to save just a few points?


----------



## pmaurer74

Granny said:


> As *Corinne* indicated, the main difference is the kitchenette in the second bedroom.  The trade-off is that if you have a dedicated 2BR villa, the second bedroom has more space in it since it doesn't have an entry hallway.  I think that ends up being a larger closet if memory serves.
> 
> The other main difference is the dedicated 2BR will have two queen beds while the lock-off (being a studio) will have one queen bed and one sleeper sofa bed.   This is true for all the DVC resorts except OKW (2 queen beds in the studios)and BCV (some dedicated 2BR villas with queen and sleeper sofa).  Depending on your group demographics, this could be important.
> 
> We stayed in 2BR villas for the first several years of our membership with four of us.  We now book 1BR villas for the two of us.  So yes, it can spoil you.  However with 7 in a 2BR you won't have quite the elbow room that we enjoy.   What resort are you planning to stay at?  For that size of a group I think I would go with OKW for the significantly larger villas plus it has the sleeper chair in addition to the usual sleeping options.


We are staying at WLV. I did not realize that the dedicated had two queen beds in the second room that would be very handy. We have 4 adults and 2 children in one and possibly 6 adults and a baby in the other.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

pmaurer74 said:


> We are staying at WLV. I did not realize that the dedicated had two queen beds in the second room that would be very handy. We have 4 adults and 2 children in one and possibly 6 adults and a baby in the other.



That's the way it is for all the dedicated 2BR's at all DVC resorts with the exception of BCV.  It's the only one where some of the dedicated 2BR's have 1 queen plus a sleeper sofa but it is a booking category so you'd know what config you were getting.  If you booked dedicated for both rooms then as long as everyone was ok sharing the bedroom you could have real beds for everyone over the age of 3.


----------



## pmaurer74

KAT4DISNEY said:


> That's the way it is for all the dedicated 2BR's at all DVC resorts with the exception of BCV.  It's the only one where some of the dedicated 2BR's have 1 queen plus a sleeper sofa but it is a booking category so you'd know what config you were getting.  If you booked dedicated for both rooms then as long as everyone was ok sharing the bedroom you could have real beds for everyone over the age of 3.


there is still a pullout in the family room too right?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

pmaurer74 said:


> there is still a pullout in the family room too right?



Yes there is.  A queen sofa bed I believe.

As far as if you booked a 1BR for the last night I've heard of being able to stay in the room and they'd likely do that but there would always be the slight chance that you'd have to move.  I'd think that would be fairly unlikely though.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

pmaurer74 said:


> there is still a pullout in the family room too right?



OH - but at VWL a 2br lockoff would have the single pull down murphy bed in the studio section.  So you'd have the king in the master, the sleeper sofa in the living room and a queen bed, single murphy bed and double sofa sleeper in the 2nd bedroom.  So it's just about the config that ends up offering the best option for your group.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> OH - but at VWL a 2br lockoff would have the single pull down murphy bed in the studio section.  So you'd have the king in the master, the sleeper sofa in the living room and a queen bed, single murphy bed and double sofa sleeper in the 2nd bedroom.  So it's just about the config that ends up offering the best option for your group.


Thanks Kathy. I am not used to the extra sleeping accommodations in the studio. I forgot about that. I think that would tip me to the lock off.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Thanks Kathy. I am not used to the extra sleeping accommodations in the studio. I forgot about that. I think that would tip me to the lock off.



I can't really get used to the new config at VWL either Granny - just happened to manage an ah-ha moment!


----------



## twokats

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.  Didn't want the thread to get lost, so giving everyone a quick hello.


----------



## sleepydog25

In keeping with Kathy's desire to keep us higher on the Resorts forum, I'll update you on the latest from the great Artist Point Disappointment Caper.  For those who missed it, our two visits there in 2015 seemed to indicate AP had come out of its three-year funk of inconsistent food and service as both times we had a very good meal, especially last September.  Fast forward to 1 Jan, and while the experience wasn't awful, once again the food and service were mediocre which shouldn't be the case when your average entree alone costs $45, much less adding in wine, appetizers/salads, dessert, and coffee.  There was a lot of gristle in the buffalo; the sides were plain, boring, and in one case, nearly raw.  Service started well but tailed off halfway through the meal to where I'd rate the second half as poor. 

We contacted the manager when we returned home (we tend to not make a big issue of meals while dining unless it's absolutely horrific), and we told him of our experience from the standpoint of constructive criticism.  He was quite responsive and had one of his area managers call us.  We discussed our concerns and mentioned that we were so disappointed that we had cancelled our February ADR.  She then asked if we would reconsider and eat with them again on their dime.  Honestly, we weren't convinced that we wanted to do so and asked if we could mull over the offer.  We did, and yesterday we opted to take them up on their offer (the manager already made the reservation and gave us the confirm #).  In the end, it's a gratis meal at the restaurant most sentimental to us which is why we agreed.  We're a bit hesitant because a) we're generally not comfortable with getting anything free, especially since we don't want to be seen as complainers; b) we'll expect this meal to be very good which it should be because they're expecting us so is that a fair judge of AP?; and c) if it isn't a good experience, we'll be even more reluctant to come back.   Stay tuned!


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> In keeping with Kathy's desire to keep us higher on the Resorts forum, I'll update you on the latest from the great Artist Point Disappointment Caper.  For those who missed it, our two visits there in 2015 seemed to indicate AP had come out of its three-year funk of inconsistent food and service as both times we had a very good meal, especially last September.  Fast forward to 1 Jan, and while the experience wasn't awful, once again the food and service were mediocre which shouldn't be the case when your average entree alone costs $45, much less adding in wine, appetizers/salads, dessert, and coffee.  There was a lot of gristle in the buffalo; the sides were plain, boring, and in one case, nearly raw.  Service started well but tailed off halfway through the meal to where I'd rate the second half as poor.
> 
> We contacted the manager when we returned home (we tend to not make a big issue of meals while dining unless it's absolutely horrific), and we told him of our experience from the standpoint of constructive criticism.  He was quite responsive and had one of his area managers call us.  We discussed our concerns and mentioned that we were so disappointed that we had cancelled our February ADR.  She then asked if we would reconsider and eat with them again on their dime.  Honestly, we weren't convinced that we wanted to do so and asked if we could mull over the offer.  We did, and yesterday we opted to take them up on their offer (the manager already made the reservation and gave us the confirm #).  In the end, it's a gratis meal at the restaurant most sentimental to us which is why we agreed.  We're a bit hesitant because a) we're generally not comfortable with getting anything free, especially since we don't want to be seen as complainers; b) we'll expect this meal to be very good which it should be because they're expecting us so is that a fair judge of AP?; and c) if it isn't a good experience, we'll be even more reluctant to come back.   Stay tuned!


*Sleepy*...thanks for the update.  I would have exactly the same concerns as you outlined.  But if you look at it from the manager's view, he has an unsatisfied customer for his restaurant which means he could lose your business as well as any word-of-mouth (or internet) loss of business.  So I think you may want to give them another try on their nickel.  I know it will not be a "blind test" of AP quality and service as they should jump through some hoops.  But from their viewpoint, it is their chance to woo back a loyal customer which is the heartbeat of any restaurant business, even at WDW.  And yes, if they blow it when they know it is a comp meal for a previous bad experience, then the fact is they are just mismanaged and probably should be eliminated from future plans until you hear of concrete signs of improvement.


----------



## twinklebug

Sleepy, I feel your experience is an example of why many families opt out of signature restaurant dining all together. It's one thing if you're paying $20 or so/plate and the overall experience is less than stellar, but totally another if you're paying $50 and up, chance it to bad service, questionable food quality and add to that the uncertainty of the kiddo's preference of the day and you'll have families leaving feeling as though they've been sucker punched in the wallet.

I will do one extra special meal per trip in addition to a few of our regular haunts. This last trip it was to the Grand Floridian Tea Room with my daughter. Anyone who loves tea should try it, I recommend the Mad Hatter


----------



## jimmytammy

twinklebug said:


> Sleepy, I feel your experience is an example of why many families opt out of signature restaurant dining all together. It's one thing if you're paying $20 or so/plate and the overall experience is less than stellar, but totally another if you're paying $50 and up, chance it to bad service, questionable food quality and add to that the uncertainty of the kiddo's preference of the day and you'll have families leaving feeling as though they've been sucker punched in the wallet.
> 
> I will do one extra special meal per trip in addition to a few of our regular haunts. This last trip it was to the Grand Floridian Tea Room with my daughter. Anyone who loves tea should try it, I recommend the Mad Hatter


Would love to try tea at the GF!  My one and only experience with a tea was in Bath in England at The Pump Room.  Man, that collated cream was something to beholdIt was like Hillbilly come to town for me but very good indeed


----------



## pmaurer74

sleepydog25 said:


> In keeping with Kathy's desire to keep us higher on the Resorts forum, I'll update you on the latest from the great Artist Point Disappointment Caper.  For those who missed it, our two visits there in 2015 seemed to indicate AP had come out of its three-year funk of inconsistent food and service as both times we had a very good meal, especially last September.  Fast forward to 1 Jan, and while the experience wasn't awful, once again the food and service were mediocre which shouldn't be the case when your average entree alone costs $45, much less adding in wine, appetizers/salads, dessert, and coffee.  There was a lot of gristle in the buffalo; the sides were plain, boring, and in one case, nearly raw.  Service started well but tailed off halfway through the meal to where I'd rate the second half as poor.
> 
> We contacted the manager when we returned home (we tend to not make a big issue of meals while dining unless it's absolutely horrific), and we told him of our experience from the standpoint of constructive criticism.  He was quite responsive and had one of his area managers call us.  We discussed our concerns and mentioned that we were so disappointed that we had cancelled our February ADR.  She then asked if we would reconsider and eat with them again on their dime.  Honestly, we weren't convinced that we wanted to do so and asked if we could mull over the offer.  We did, and yesterday we opted to take them up on their offer (the manager already made the reservation and gave us the confirm #).  In the end, it's a gratis meal at the restaurant most sentimental to us which is why we agreed.  We're a bit hesitant because a) we're generally not comfortable with getting anything free, especially since we don't want to be seen as complainers; b) we'll expect this meal to be very good which it should be because they're expecting us so is that a fair judge of AP?; and c) if it isn't a good experience, we'll be even more reluctant to come back.   Stay tuned!


I think you should give it another try. Disney does try to make amends and they offered it to you, you did not ask for it. I hope you enjoy your meal and that they have fixed some of the problems. I seem to have hit or miss meals. Some places we had a great meal and went back and it was awful and vice versa.


----------



## Dizny Dad

twinklebug said:


> Sleepy, I feel your experience is an example of why many families opt out of signature restaurant dining all together. . . . . . . . . . . .



I Agree.  DiznyDi & I have cut WAY BACK on signature restaurant ADRs due to just that.  It really made us ask ourselves what it was we were looking to get out of the signature experience.  For AP, it was really just the soup.  Once we found out it could be ordered in The Territory Lounge, we haven't been back to AP.  We do miss the adventure and experience, but we don't miss the disappointment.



jimmytammy said:


> . . . . . It was like Hillbilly come to town for me . . . . . . .



Another quote I may use latter!


----------



## sleepydog25

pmaurer74 said:


> I think you should give it another try. Disney does try to make amends and they offered it to you, you did not ask for it. I hope you enjoy your meal and that they have fixed some of the problems. I seem to have hit or miss meals. Some places we had a great meal and went back and it was awful and vice versa.


Thanks for your, and everyone else's, advice.  It solidifies our decision to return.  As Granny mentions, the job of the management is to ensure they get--and keep--as many satisfied patrons as they can.  If it weren't for the fact that it's our sentimental favorite, chances are we'd have given up on AP a couple of years ago.  Of course, I'm the stubborn sort who will likely order the buffalo loin again just to see if the screw it up.


----------



## ottawagreg

Sitting in my car waiting for client to arrive for appointment. The inter web tells me that Glenn Frey passed away. It is sad news. Saw him in grant park downtown Chicago one summer day.  The heat is on rocked.  Hotel California wasn't bad either!

Sleepy when you get there ask them the window seat they would not give to ottawagreg. No resentment here.


----------



## Granny

ottawagreg said:


> Sitting in my car waiting for client to arrive for appointment. The inter web tells me that Glenn Frey passed away. It is sad news. Saw him in grant park downtown Chicago one summer day.  The heat is on rocked.  Hotel California wasn't bad either!
> 
> Sleepy when you get there ask them the window seat they would not give to ottawagreg. No resentment here.


*Greg*...yes, it is sad that so many of the people I grew up going to see at the movies or listening to their music are now in their golden years and passing away all too rapidly.  Glen Frey was part of one of the most successful groups ever (I think "Eagles Greatest Hits" might still the the best all time selling album).  I guess even more amazing is how many of these groups from the 60's and 70's are still touring!

And I had to laugh at the window seat comment.    Glad you could come here to the Groupies therapy couch and release some concerns about past treatment.   I know it helped me to vent about the Rams departure.


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> *Greg*...yes, it is sad that so many of the people I grew up going to see at the movies or listening to their music are now in their golden years and passing away all too rapidly.  Glen Frey was part of one of the most successful groups ever (I think "Eagles Greatest Hits" might still the the best all time selling album).  I guess even more amazing is how many of these groups from the 60's and 70's are still touring!
> 
> And I had to laugh at the window seat comment.    Glad you could come here to the Groupies therapy couch and release some concerns about past treatment.   I know it helped me to vent about the Rams departure.



LOL try being an Eagles fan Granny.



sleepydog25 said:


> Thanks for your, and everyone else's, advice.  It solidifies our decision to return.  As Granny mentions, the job of the management is to ensure they get--and keep--as many satisfied patrons as they can.  If it weren't for the fact that it's our sentimental favorite, chances are we'd have given up on AP a couple of years ago.  Of course, I'm the stubborn sort who will likely order the buffalo loin again just to see if the screw it up.



Glad you are returning sleep and glad you wrote the manager.   "Useless information of the day".  LOl, I grew up in a restaurant.  My grandfather and  great uncle had a pretty successful soul food joint in NYC and back in the good ole days before child labor laws  all the kiddies in my family were pretty much indentured servants, we couldn't say we were slaves as my dad would remind us that food, housing and clothing were included in the deal.  Anyhoo, restaurants really do want to hear constructive criticism and an establish eatery will not dismiss "word of mouth".  I can tell you for certain, most would rather you complain and give them a second chance, then let a bad impression stew.

Wishing you luck.  I love AP and I love the experience of eating at Disney.


----------



## Dizny Dad

eliza61 said:


> . .. . . . . . . . . I grew up in a restaurant.  My grandfather and  great uncle had a pretty successful soul food joint in NYC and back in the good ole days before child labor laws  all the kiddies in my family were pretty much indentured servants, . . . . . . . . . .



"Back in the good ole days" . . . I, too, worked in the family business, starting at 7 or 8 years old, cleaning out chip bins and lathe pans in the family's machine shop.  Although I did get paid cash from Dad's pocket, Mom was always there to meet me at the door when home with hand outstretched for the money, "to be put in my bank account for college".  I think it went back into Dad's pocket, but all that is for another story.  Interesting enough, it didn't kill me and gave me a great background for my future endeavors; even though the whining at the time must have sounded like a cat with its tail caught under the rocker.  *Eliza* - Like me, I'd bet you wouldn't trade those memories and experience for anything now; and agree that it is so much harder for parents to give their children such an experience today without being turned in to someone, somewhere, someplace.

Old guys love to mention that the summers were hotter, winters were colder, the snow was deeper, and it was up hill to school and back home again.  One thing IS true though; my girlfriend was far prettier than the girls are today (except for DD, of course).


----------



## sleepydog25

ottawagreg said:


> Sleepy when you get there ask them the window seat they would not give to ottawagreg. No resentment here.


 Yep, that's our favorite seat.  I won't tell you we get one of those coveted tables nearly every time.  Then again, we often go early so they're less crowded.  Like *Granny* says, though, this is a great forum for venting.  Lord knows I do it often enough. 

*eliza:*  I agree.  From a business person's POV (which I once was), I'd much rather someone let me know if there was an issue than continually harp to others about what went wrong.  Constructive critiques and criticism should always be welcome.  The tone in my email was disappointment and sadness vice haranguing and being indignant, and I'm fairly confident the manager thought so, as well.  Truly, what we want is AP to just be consistent again, though in this age of cost-cutting, I'm not sure how possible that is.


----------



## wildernessDad

This is what I call Florida weather, because when you're in this weather, you wish you were in Florida.  And it's going to get worse.


----------



## sleepydog25

wildernessDad said:


> This is what I call Florida weather, because when you're in this weather, you wish you were in Florida.  And it's going to get worse.


Getting a light coating today/tonight.  Nothing tomorrow but Friday and Saturday we're supposed to get whacked.  Upstate NY, Minnesota, et. al., would consider our "whacking" to be du jour, but we aren't used to several inches of snow.


----------



## jimmytammy

I too was exposed to work early in life.  As much as anything, I think Dad took me to work to get me out of Moms hair, but those days are invaluable to me as well.  We have been in construction forever, and the 1st thing I remember is Dad handing me a broom and made me sweep up after the workers.  He always kept a tidy work area, and it made getting the job complete happen a lot sooner.  

But starting out early also lent me the ability to cut with saws, learn how to use the tools, and what each would do, and gave me knowledge that gave me the confidence at 21 to step out behind my Dads shadow to take on side jobs, that in turn lead to us being able to afford DVC eventually and all the wonderful trips we have had.  Goes to show, anything worth having is worth working and waiting for!

Capt.D(Casey) is working with us, and much like me, went to work early on, I think for the same reason, get him out of Moms hairAnd he has followed a similar path, and been successful.  I think its good for kids to be exposed to work early on, gives them a less shock factor when the real world smacks em in the rear


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> I . . . . . . . .  I think its good for kids to be exposed to work early on, gives them a less shock factor when the real world smacks em in the rear



Yup.  And a little real world smackin' doesn't hurt.  Some need more than others.


----------



## sleepydog25

Well, well, well.  It's snowing.  Who knew it was coming?  I am shocked, shocked I tell you.    Yep, we sit in the bottom, left hand pocket of the winter storm that is barreling up the East Coast and Mid-Atlantic areas.  Over the next two days, they're calling for us to get between 12 to 18 inches of snow.  That's not unusual for many areas (upstate NY from where* Luv* originally hails, for example), but that's a bunch o' snow 'round here.  I don't have to work today, but unfortunately, my lovely wife is expected to be at her job.  It's a 20-minute  in good weather, much less lots of snow which, since it's barely light, might not even be plowed on the main roads.  Our subdivision definitely won't be plowed, so we shall see.  In about 30 minutes, I'm bundling up and going out to take stock of the situation.  Hopefully, we'll only get snow unlike others (*JT* comes to mind) who are facing possible ice accumulations.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Here's to wishing that all of you in the wake of the "historic snow storm" have plenty of water, lots of snacks, no loss of electricity, no fallen trees, and that snow falls everywhere but on your driveway or sidewalk.

Keep us informed; we do care.


----------



## jimmytammy

Reporting in...Started snowing around 4am but sleeting now.  Freezing rain expected later today then changing back to snow later overnight.  Going to work in a few so we can stay caught up.  Fortunately, once the worst hits, we can work in my shop on some things hanging in balance without having to drive there.  *Sleepy and Luv*, stay safe and best wishes for the minimal rather than the max where accumulations are concerned, and for all others affected by the storm, praying for your safety as well
Like *Dad* says, we care.  Thats a reason to hang out here


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Reporting in...Started snowing around 4am but sleeting now.  Freezing rain expected later today then changing back to snow later overnight.  Going to work in a few so we can stay caught up.  Fortunately, once the worst hits, we can work in my shop on some things hanging in balance without having to drive there.  *Sleepy and Luv*, stay safe and best wishes for the minimal rather than the max where accumulations are concerned, and for all others affected by the storm, praying for your safety as well
> Like *Dad* says, we care.  Thats a reason to hang out here


Six inches here in only 5+ hours, but I'm happy to report that *Luv* made it safely in to work.  I used my new snow blower to get her a path down the driveway and about a 150-foot head start on our subdivision street and off she went.  Last spring, we bought her a Subaru Legacy 3.6R for days like today, and though the 2.5-mile connecting county road (to a plowed highway) had not yet been plowed, in her words, the Subaru "is the Boss!"  Up hills, down hills, through minor drifts--no issues.  Whew!  Thanks for all the kind thoughts and words.  While the snow ain't listening, *Dad*, we can deal with that.  Let's hope your other words of invocation do come true.


----------



## horselover

Stay safe groupies in the path of the storm!  Thankfully we're missing the brunt of it.  I still have nightmares about last winter.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

As I sit in MN, where it was -9 degrees when I arrived on Monday, and I just watched the snow plow go by for the second time after our 1-2 inches of snow during the early evening yesterday, I must admit I am chuckling a bit.  But, I'll cut a little slack and I definitely do hope everyone stays safe!  (Yeah still sitting here chuckling a bit before  heading off on my 50 mile drive across the tundra to check on another location - and there are a few more snowflakes falling).

My drive to Tahoe last week in the white outs crossing over the mountain pass is a whole other discussion.


----------



## Dizny Dad

sleepydog25 said:


> . . . . . . .  I used my new snow blower . . . . . . .



New Snow Blower!?!  Maybe that was the cause of this blizzard.  Kind of like deciding to wash the car - it will surely rain.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> As I sit in MN, where it was -9 degrees when I arrived on Monday, and I just watched the snow plow go by for the second time after our 1-2 inches of snow during the early evening yesterday, I must admit I am chuckling a bit.  But, I'll cut a little slack and I definitely do hope everyone stays safe!  (Yeah still sitting here chuckling a bit before  heading off on my 50 mile drive across the tundra to check on another location - and there are a few more snowflakes falling).
> 
> My drive to Tahoe last week in the white outs crossing over the mountain pass is a whole other discussion.


I spent many years in ND, CO, and AK, so naturally this event isn't a huge deal for me mentally.  On the other hand, this part of the country isn't used to big snows nor does it have a lot of snow and ice trucks which I was used to in those three states, thus anything over an inch generally shuts down schools, much less what this storm promises.  

Nope, *Dad*, can't blame me.  In fact, I was thinking it was working like an anti-snow amulet for awhile since I got it way back in early November, and we've barely had anything until today.  Same with* Luv's* Subaru as we bought it for days like today.  Since we got it early last spring--nada. . .until today.  Both are proving to be worthwhile investments.


----------



## circhead

jimmytammy said:


> Hey circhead!
> I like PO Riverside, especially because Yee Ha Bob resides there but our favorite Moderate is hands down Coronado Springs and here is why...love all the amenities(because its a "Convention Resort" there are some nicer restaurants, lounges, etc. than other Mods, IMO), the main pool is awesome, beautiful sight at night. Dare I say ranked up there with Stormalong Bay at BC
> Just love the overall feel of the place.  Its very quiet, very peaceful.  Even with a convention going on, its never bothered us.  And the prices tend to most times be a little less than the other Mods, plus in my book right there.
> I cant speak to the busses since we drive to parks, etc.  But I do see busses quite frequently there so I imagine it being equal to other resorts.
> I hope this helps.  Not sure about any construction going on there, but for the pool alone, if its open, this would be my choice.



Thanks for the advice, Jimmytammy.
  I've always wanted to stay at Coronado (love the look of it) but it's always booked by the time I'm ready to start booking.  Alas it's true this time too.  I spoke with Disney reservations yesterday and Coronado is not available.  Caribbean Beach is, I've never stayed there but ...  I'd prefer to stay at Port Orleans even without the pool I like.  Yee Ha Bob here we come.


----------



## eliza61

sleepydog25 said:


> Nope, *Dad*, can't blame me.  In fact, I was thinking it was working like an anti-snow amulet for awhile since I got it way back in early November, and we've barely had anything until today.  Same with* Luv's* Subaru as we bought it for days like today.  Since we got it early last spring--nada. . .until today.  Both are proving to be worthwhile investments.



LOL, ain't it always the way Sleep.  The old guy also was so proud of his snowblower when he brought it and not so much of a flake fell the following winter.  

 I have an HOA and luckily the dues go to snow removal and lawn care.  so not much shoveling for me.  I usually still send sid and Rizzo out just to keep the stairs clear.

Unfortunately I suffer from Seasonal light disorder so snow and cold give me the winter blaahs.  Now here is one to store under the "never underestimate the power of Disney" because usually a  couple of hours a week with therapy lamp and some Disney you tube videos are enough to lift the spirits.  

expecting 12-16 inchs tonight.  

keep safe out there groupies.


----------



## circhead

Snow hasn't started here in NYC - don't think we're supposed to get any until tomorrow night.  My husband says just enough to be annoying is the last he heard 5 - 8 inches.  After the last 2 winters that's nothing.

I always hear my father in-law( he grew up in Sandefjord, Norway) telling us that New York has no idea what real snow looks like or how to deal with the little bit we get. Perspective I guess.

Praying all the groupies are safe and sound and able to weather whatever "Jonas" sends your way.


Eliza if you changed your retirement counter to 8 years 1 week and 4 days I could use it.


----------



## Dizny Dad

eliza61 said:


> . . . . . . Unfortunately I suffer from Seasonal light disorder . . . . . .



You aren't kiddin'; don't we all in some sense. 

But your comment brought to mind what DiznyDi asked me during our first December trip to The World.  It was about 5:30 PM when she asked me why it was getting dark, after all, this is Florida the land of the sun.  So after a lot of arm waving, pointing east and west, describing the winter solstice and how the earth rotates, and I probably threw in some kind of description of the time/space continuum, I knew it was not really helping.  So out came "'cause its winter".  Don't know if that helped, but it was the end of the discussion.


----------



## sleepydog25

eliza61 said:


> LOL, ain't it always the way Sleep.  The old guy also was so proud of his snowblower when he brought it and not so much of a flake fell the following winter.
> 
> I have an HOA and luckily the dues go to snow removal and lawn care.  so not much shoveling for me.  I usually still send sid and Rizzo out just to keep the stairs clear.
> 
> Unfortunately I suffer from Seasonal light disorder so snow and cold give me the winter blaahs.  Now here is one to store under the "never underestimate the power of Disney" because usually a  couple of hours a week with therapy lamp and some Disney you tube videos are enough to lift the spirits.
> 
> expecting 12-16 inchs tonight.
> 
> keep safe out there groupies.


For the record, if it would given us snow immunity, I'd have bought three snow blowers and a couple more Subarus.  We, too, have HOA, but it only pays for trash (two dumpsters serve the whole subdivsion), common grassy areas, and snow removal. . .though we are far down on the priority list of the snow plow dude. . .stay safe and warm, *eliza*!

Yes, *Pat*, it is a matter of perspective.  In ND, had a blizzard that lasted two days.  I had to crawl out of my kitchen window with a griddle pan in order to shovel enough snow away to get to the garage door to get my shovel (didn't think ahead on that one--my first blizzard).  Had a picture of me standing on a drift between two houses where I could _lean over_ and touch a roof top.  In AK, the St Patrick's Day storm of 2002 dumped 25" of snow in 24 hours.  I used my x-country skis to get to the store for milk just because I could.

P.S.  I have a FB link wherein someone loaded a picture from room 4006 at VWL that shows the expanse of land looking back at the main Lodge where things have been cleared.  It's not a pretty picture.  If you're interested, PM me since I don't know that we're allowed to post such links on here.


----------



## Lakegirl

Here in Northeast MA we are not supposed to get more than a dusting.  I wish we were getting more, especially on a weekend when I don't have to drive to work.  The kids start to go stir crazy and really need to get out, but if there is no snow it's not fun outside.
My DD keeps saying "I don't think we are going to get any snow this year".  All in due time I'm sure, for all of you out there who are getting it, I hope you get home safely!


----------



## sleepydog25

Lakegirl said:


> Here in Northeast MA we are not supposed to get more than a dusting.  I wish we were getting more, especially on a weekend when I don't have to drive to work.  The kids start to go stir crazy and really need to get out, but if there is no snow it's not fun outside.
> My DD keeps saying "I don't think we are going to get any snow this year".  All in due time I'm sure, for all of you out there who are getting it, I hope you get home safely!


I think I can safely speak for those of us in the storm's grip/path, I would gladly ship this stuff to you if I could.


----------



## jmassey1samchi

Sorry for interrupting the weather thread, but I think I'm having one of those moments when you first start to realize you're getting old as a parent. So my now 17 year old daughter has a few friends she goes to high school with who asked their parents to buy them seasonal weekday passes for Christmas.  She and her friends are driving to Disney after school today (school gets out at 2:00 here) to spend the evening at Magic Kingdom.  I remember I used to do the same thing with my friends at that age. But for me it usually involved skipping school for the day. Some of my best memories of that age were made at the Disney parks with my best friends, some of which I still see today.  I cant help but feel how cool is it that my daughter is doing the same thing with her friends now!  This has to be one of the things I like most about going to the parks.  Seeing my children enjoying the same things I did when I was their age at the parks.


----------



## twokats

To the groupies getting snow. . . stay warm.  I was on pins and needles yesterday during our rainstorms that the temps would stay above freezing.  They did and the worst we got was quite a bit of pea-sized hail during the storm.  Since the system that is hitting y'all right now is the one that gave us the heavy rain and hail yesterday, I hope that the warm temperatures that we are getting this weekend will also head in your direction.  As I stated before. . . stay safe and warm!!


----------



## Granny

jmassey1samchi said:


> Sorry for interrupting the weather thread, but I think I'm having one of those moments when you first start to realize you're getting old as a parent. So my now 17 year old daughter has a few friends she goes to high school with who asked their parents to buy them seasonal weekday passes for Christmas.  She and her friends are driving to Disney after school today (school gets out at 2:00 here) to spend the evening at Magic Kingdom.  I remember I used to do the same thing with my friends at that age. But for me it usually involved skipping school for the day. Some of my best memories of that age were made at the Disney parks with my best friends, some of which I still see today.  I cant help but feel how cool is it that my daughter is doing the same thing with her friends now!  This has to be one of the things I like most about going to the parks.  Seeing my children enjoying the same things I did when I was their age at the parks.



That is very cool indeed.     It is strange to think of WDW as an evening diversion rather than a vacation destination, but it is great that your daughter has inherited your love of WDW.  Since WDW was not part of my childhood (nor my adult life until the age of 43), I agree that it is a wonderful common thread of memories that I have with my wife and daughters.  I am quite sure that when my twenty-something girls are older, they will look back at our family trips to WDW as some of the most memorable times we spent together.  That alone has made every penny I've put into DVC worth it.

Of course, now that it's just DW and I on most trips....well, that's just gravy!


----------



## Dean Marino

Ugh - snow.  The MAIN reason we don't go to WDW between the end of NOV, to the middle of APR, flying out of MI.

This isn't WDW's fault..... Orlando is ALWAYS good .  Rather?  It's the airlines.  They don't fly during these months - they just promise to, then cancel (often with a high pitched whine).

We laugh.  Because we are not even going to TRY to do this.  We watch Dr. Who Re-runs, thank our Natural Gas Generator every time the power fails, drink coffee, work on hobbies, care for the house, blow snow (Daily) - and Blitzkrieg our dining, room, transportation, and FPs for APRIL.  When an airplane can actually get off the ground .


----------



## star04

I've been wanting to stay at VWL for a few years now.  Will I be disappointed if I stay for 2-3 nights, having lower expectations due to construction?  We have APs this year and don't plan on going back until 5 or more years, so I feel like this may be the only time I can stay there.  Would you do it?  Would you stay Villa side or Lodge side?  I was planning on Villa since I can get a better price.  Also, are there any trails open now or are they all closed?  Thank you for any input!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

star04 said:


> I've been wanting to stay at VWL for a few years now.  Will I be disappointed if I stay for 2-3 nights, having lower expectations due to construction?  We have APs this year and don't plan on going back until 5 or more years, so I feel like this may be the only time I can stay there.  Would you do it?  Would you stay Villa side or Lodge side?  I was planning on Villa since I can get a better price.  Also, are there any trails open now or are they all closed?  Thank you for any input!



I've been seeing such varying reports from people - some who haven't stayed there in years just got back and it's their new favorite place (they were in the Villas) and then others who found the construction very disrupting.  I think some of that varies on if you will be at the parks most of the day.  If so then you shouldn't encounter construction noise.  I wouldn't go out of my way to pick it but if it's now or 5 years from now then I'd go now.    I love the Villas but I might be a little more inclined to get a room in the hotel side if it was going to be a Courtyard view.  If it's not that then I'd do the Villas.


----------



## Kathymford

star04 said:


> I've been wanting to stay at VWL for a few years now.  Will I be disappointed if I stay for 2-3 nights, having lower expectations due to construction?  We have APs this year and don't plan on going back until 5 or more years, so I feel like this may be the only time I can stay there.  Would you do it?  Would you stay Villa side or Lodge side?  I was planning on Villa since I can get a better price.  Also, are there any trails open now or are they all closed?  Thank you for any input!



One of the trails is definitely open. My bf ran it when we were there in January. Both lobbies remain as beautiful as ever, so it depends what you are looking for in your resort. Do you need the extra amenities? Renting bikes, boats, etc. Roasting marshmallows right on the beach? Beach movies? Those are the main things that are impacted. Also, not to mention the construction view you will see on the lake side. We still used the boat transportation and even the geyser was still going off.


----------



## sleepydog25

star04 said:


> I've been wanting to stay at VWL for a few years now.  Will I be disappointed if I stay for 2-3 nights, having lower expectations due to construction?  We have APs this year and don't plan on going back until 5 or more years, so I feel like this may be the only time I can stay there.  Would you do it?  Would you stay Villa side or Lodge side?  I was planning on Villa since I can get a better price.  Also, are there any trails open now or are they all closed?  Thank you for any input!


*Kat* and *Kathy* both make excellent points, and as they imply, it all depends on what you expect and your park habits.  For me, I keep focusing on the not going back for five years.  Though the disruption is real, it will be primarily limited to behind-the-scenes activities, and as suggested, the lobbies remain amazing.  Additionally, the restaurants are the same; the boats still run; the main pool will be open; the lights still flicker; and the majestic music still transports you.  The paved path--which has always been the more popular one--still will be open and is lovely in its own right.  I say go, and I say do the Villas since they're a better deal for you.  Shove the construction to the back of your mind, and unless you plan to sleep in or spend lots of time during the day at the room, it shouldn't be a bother.  Go for it.


----------



## Lakegirl

sleepydog25 said:


> *Kat* and *Kathy* both make excellent points, and as they imply, it all depends on what you expect and your park habits.  For me, I keep focusing on the not going back for five years.  Though the disruption is real, it will be primarily limited to behind-the-scenes activities, and as suggested, the lobbies remain amazing.  Additionally, the restaurants are the same; the boats still run; the main pool will be open; the lights still flicker; and the majestic music still transports you.  The paved path--which has always been the more popular one--still will be open and is lovely in its own right.  I say go, and I say do the Villas since they're a better deal for you.  Shove the construction to the back of your mind, and unless you plan to sleep in or spend lots of time during the day at the room, it shouldn't be a bother.  Go for it.


Well said!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

eliza61 said:


> *Unfortunately I suffer from Seasonal light disorder so snow and cold give me the winter blaahs.*  Now here is one to store under the "never underestimate the power of Disney" because usually a  couple of hours a week with therapy lamp and some Disney you tube videos are enough to lift the spirits.
> 
> expecting 12-16 inchs tonight.
> 
> keep safe out there groupies.



I don't have that disorder per se but I have 3 favorite things about the climate in Reno/Tahoe.  It's not humid, it may get more snow than MN but it's not as cold, and........we have sunshine 75% of the year!!!!!     It is sooooooo awesome compared to the gray gloomy midwest winters I grew up in where the sun disappeared in Dec and did not reappear until mid- April.


----------



## eliza61

Dreaming of the lodge


----------



## eliza61

Lol, instead this is what I've got


----------



## Corinne

To all the groupies getting snow stay warm and safe. We aren't supposed to get too much this time, but I'm still fearful of a repeat of last winter. Oh, the horror!

I want to ask for your prayers once again, if you're so inclined.  My dad is having a procedure this week and I'm praying that it not only be a success, but that he doesn't have any complications, as he has other health issues. Thanks guys...


----------



## Lakegirl

Corinne said:


> To all the groupies getting snow stay warm and safe. We aren't supposed to get too much this time, but I'm still fearful of a repeat of last winter. Oh, the horror!
> 
> I want to ask for your prayers once again, if you're so inclined.  My dad is having a procedure this week and I'm praying that it not only be a success, but that he doesn't have any complications, as he has other health issues. Thanks guys...


Hoping everything goes well for him!


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> To all the groupies getting snow stay warm and safe. We aren't supposed to get too much this time, but I'm still fearful of a repeat of last winter. Oh, the horror!
> 
> I want to ask for your prayers once again, if you're so inclined.  My dad is having a procedure this week and I'm praying that it not only be a success, but that he doesn't have any complications, as he has other health issues. Thanks guys...



I will be honored to pray for your Dad, and I will lift you and all his caregivers up as well


----------



## eliza61

Corinne said:


> To all the groupies getting snow stay warm and safe. We aren't supposed to get too much this time, but I'm still fearful of a repeat of last winter. Oh, the horror!
> 
> I want to ask for your prayers once again, if you're so inclined.  My dad is having a procedure this week and I'm praying that it not only be a success, but that he doesn't have any complications, as he has other health issues. Thanks guys...



Absolutely no problem.  Passing on this request to my church's prayer warriors.  Praying for total recovery!!


----------



## jimmytammy

*jmassey*
So cool about your DD!  I wish I could have been close enough to the parks to have done something like this, and in turn, to allowed my kids the same

*Star04*
I would go for VWL or WL either one being that 5 yrs is a factor.  Honestly, the construction probably wont bother you if you are headed to parks most days.

We ended up with lots more sleet than snow, and fortunately, not much freezing rain.  Thats the part thats scary for us.  I experienced loss of power in 77 1 week, followed by 2 weeks a week later.  No fun!  The roads are pretty tough right now.  Sleet, once frozen over around here anyway, is one big ice skating rink, again, no fun.  We have a huge(at least 75 trucks)snowplow operation 1/8 mile down the road, and they havent been able to break thru the stuff.  Sun, please come out soon


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Dreaming of the lodge



I have to laugh every time I see us posting pictures of the VWL elevator doors.  First of all, they are the perfect detail touch for VWL which impressed me so much on my first stay.  But I do think that it is funny that we take pictures of them.  And they are so hard to photograph!  So many lighting reflections, or flash reflections.  This is one of the better efforts I've seen!  Thanks for posting your pictures, *Eliza*.  And stay warm.  



Corinne said:


> I want to ask for your prayers once again, if you're so inclined.  My dad is having a procedure this week and I'm praying that it not only be a success, but that he doesn't have any complications, as he has other health issues. Thanks guys...



Your father and your family are in our prayers.  Best wishes for a successful procedure and a speedy recovery.


----------



## jimmytammy

Been listening to The Beach Boys a lot today to beat the winter blues, now Casey has Pandora on the Jimmy Buffet channel, reminds me of OKW


----------



## rkstocke5609

eliza61 said:


> Dreaming of the lodge


Thanks for this.  It makes my day to see pictures of VWL.  And, the elevator doors are a detail that reminds me of yet another reason I was not that impressed with my October trip to PVB.  So glad I made VWL my home.


----------



## sleepydog25

After staying cooped up all day yesterday (30 mph sustained wind with gusts to 40+ along with over a foot of snow will do that to you), I may finally venture out after lunch.  Winds still gusty but far better than yesterday, and it's sunny.  Likely both *Luv* and I will have to go to work in the a.m., so I'll clear the driveway.  Right now, it's 11F to go along with the wind, so I'm hunkered down with coffee and a warm blanket.  Hope the other Groupies in the wake of Snowzilla are faring as well.  *JT*, you still good?


----------



## jimmytammy

Doing good here *Sleepy*!  Glad to see some sunHope the thaw out starts very soon for all of us.  I saw where AnnieT, our friend in Cocoa, FL reported its 36* there now.  Now thats cold in Central FL


----------



## sleepydog25

Glad to hear, *Jimmy*.  I used my snow blower to do the driveway again and brushed snow off the cars which was a task unto itself.  Sun is out, winds have faded to normal levels.  We're even up to the low 30s which means things are melting a bit.  Spread salt on the driveway for the inevitable freeze overnight.  Barring any odd power outage, it looks as though we dodged a bullet this storm.


----------



## twinklebug

My little pocket in SE MA did well with keeping the snow totals down - think we got a whopping 4". My daughter has no idea how to handle driving in snow though so opted out of sliding her way to work, which should have been cancelled as they had no idea how bad it would get. Reminiscing... 'Back in the old days' we used to billy goat our way to class & work though what seemed to be 2 feet of snow in little sports cars. Or better yet, those awkward rear wheel drive hand-me-down sedans. Of course now I wfh and only venture out at the start of the storms, then stay hunkered down inside until every flake is gone from the skies for the remainder. 



Corinne said:


> To all the groupies getting snow stay warm and safe. We aren't supposed to get too much this time, but I'm still fearful of a repeat of last winter. Oh, the horror!
> 
> I want to ask for your prayers once again, if you're so inclined.  My dad is having a procedure this week and I'm praying that it not only be a success, but that he doesn't have any complications, as he has other health issues. Thanks guys...


Thinking all good thoughts for your dad Corinne!


----------



## jimmytammy

Tammy and some friends went scrapbooking Wed. til Sun., but alas, the road is one big sheet of ice, therefore, they are stuck there for now.  Hoping they can get home today.  Capt. D and I will go pick her up if she needs when its safe enough.  Its roughly 8 mies on mountainous backroads off the main hwy., and she has been told by owner that trucks have not touched roads in area since storm began.  Reminds me of a Paul Simon song, "Slip Sliding Away"
Would rather listen to another classic, like The Beach Boys "Warmth of the Sun" or The Beatles "Here Comes the Sun" 

I like music, it warms the soul(and helps melt the ice too!)


----------



## wildernessDad

We are okay here in Severn, Maryland.  Got a ton of snow, but managed to dig out most of the driveway.  Work is on reduced operations which means I can work from home and/or come in whenever.  It will probably be okay to go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## wildernessDad

We finally figured out what caused this blizzard.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Glad to hear that everyone survived the storm safely and is getting dug out.

WD - that's another reason to be over the Frozen phenomenon!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*We have a two-fer today Groupies!!!

*​
*Happy Birthday Twokats!!!
*

*Happy Birthday Claire_ont!!!*​


----------



## circhead

Corinne said:


> To all the groupies getting snow stay warm and safe. We aren't supposed to get too much this time, but I'm still fearful of a repeat of last winter. Oh, the horror!
> 
> I want to ask for your prayers once again, if you're so inclined.  My dad is having a procedure this week and I'm praying that it not only be a success, but that he doesn't have any complications, as he has other health issues. Thanks guys...


Prayers for your dad and family.


----------



## circhead

Glad to see that all the groupies seem to have fared well during the storm.

For NYC this was the 2nd largest snow accumulation on record 26.6".  The largest was in 1869 26.9".
The only part of my car visible yesterday was the roof.  It took us 3 - 4 hours to dig out, we had to dig out three cars and do our property and we don't own a snowblower.
What we do have however is a Norwegian snow shovel that Kaare's dad bought back from Norway about 25 or 30 years ago.  It's fabulous - 95% of the work is done by your legs not your arms and back - Thank God.

This was reminiscent of my college days.  I went to school in a small town 30 miles southwest of Syracuse.  One of the years I was there that part of the state was getting record snowfalls - it was 1976-1977 - Watertown dairy farmers had to dump their milk because the trucks couldn't get through - it was bad, but not one day of class was cancelled.  I lived on the 4th floor of the dorm and the snow and drifts were so high that kids were actually knocking on your door to jump out your window.  It wasn't until the spring thaw and floods that we realized that there was a fire hydrant in the middle of that lawn.  LOL.


----------



## Granny

*   Happy Birthday TwoKats !!!   *

*   Happy Birthday Claire_ont !!!  *


----------



## jimmytammy

Sorry, I am a little late too the party but...

Happy Birthday twokats!!!!
Happy Birthday Claire_ont!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

I'm a little late, too...

*Happy Birthday twokats!*

*Happy Birthday Claire-ont!

*


----------



## DiznyDi

For those that have been in the wrath of the storm, I hope today brings a little normalcy back to your life.  We were unaffected in our little corner of NE Ohio.  Our son in Northern Virginia, on the other hand, had quite the blizzard.

Prayers for your dad Corinne.  Please let us know how he's doing.  These can be trying times as we care for our elderly parents.

Loved seeing your Lodge pictures, Eliza!  DDaughter and I are taking my mom (85) to Kidani soon.  I'll miss the Lodge....


----------



## sleepydog25

*Birthday wishes to twokats and and Claire-ont!*  Better late than never, right? 

We're on day three of being out of school (though as a 12-month staff employee, I have to come in anyway), but mostly because the buses can't get onto certain streets yet, and heaven forbid kids have to walk a block to get to a bus.  Might get a slight bit of freezing precip overnight tomorrow which would throw this area into a panic, but wer're expecting low 50s this weekend.

*Circhead*, my wife moved here from Syracuse several years ago, so she just scoffs at people down here.  Of course, we only have maybe three snow trucks for the whole town.  Conversely, when the temps hit 85, she starts moaning about how hot and humid it is which is _de rigeur_ for this area in the summer.


----------



## Dizny Dad

So sorry to be late again . . .

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Twokats!!   HAPPY BIRTHDAY Claire-ont!! 


OK everybody, get ready . . . in two days the big event will arrive . . . . . . unfortunately I will not be available to jump on the Thread to celebrate with all of you, but jump on it BIG!


----------



## Kathymford

Hi groupies, question for you. As you may or may not remember, I have been trying to do a small add-on (50 pts, direct) to my VWL contract. On the cruise in Oct., the DVC guide put us on a wait list. Great.

A few months ago, it came in. By the time I got back to him, he said, oh, it turns out the points weren't really for your use year. Ok, fine.

Fast forward to late last week. The points are here again. Yay. It took a while to connect with him, he is on the Fantasy, but we finally managed last night, great. Take my money. This morning, I have an email saying that there's a problem and that the points available are not registered in California (where I live). Huh? I haven't heard of this. He says, "certain units in Wilderness Lodge for some reason aren't able to be sold via the mail to California residents."

Have any of you heard of something like this? I feel like I'm just getting the runaround here.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Kathymford said:


> Hi groupies, question for you. As you may or may not remember, I have been trying to do a small add-on (50 pts, direct) to my VWL contract. On the cruise in Oct., the DVC guide put us on a wait list. Great.
> 
> A few months ago, it came in. By the time I got back to him, he said, oh, it turns out the points weren't really for your use year. Ok, fine.
> 
> Fast forward to late last week. The points are here again. Yay. It took a while to connect with him, he is on the Fantasy, but we finally managed last night, great. Take my money. This morning, I have an email saying that there's a problem and that the points available are not registered in California (where I live). Huh? I haven't heard of this. He says, "certain units in Wilderness Lodge for some reason aren't able to be sold via the mail to California residents."
> 
> Have any of you heard of something like this? I feel like I'm just getting the runaround here.



Yes, that is possible.  Several years ago I learned that many of the older resorts were not registered for sale in NV.  At that time I was looking to add on a small BCV contract but was told I couldn't from home - but could certainly go to WDW or DL.  Instead my DH was operating a restaurant in CA so we switched our address there.  At that time they were registered for sales in CA.  Then, when VGF came up they were waiting for approval in NV so I switched it to my home in MN that I inherited and stay at when I work there.  At that time I looked at the timeshare sales registration for NV and it was just a few resorts that were registered - and I think that DVC has to re-register each year and it goes by individual resorts, at least in NV, so I could see how they would let some lapse.  I am a bit surprised they did in CA though since it has a sales center.  What I was told back then was that there had been several states that DVC never registered for sales in on the earlier resorts.  It can be very frustrating!


----------



## Kathymford

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yes, that is possible.  Several years ago I learned that many of the older resorts were not registered for sale in NV.  At that time I was looking to add on a small BCV contract but was told I couldn't from home - but could certainly go to WDW or DL.  Instead my DH was operating a restaurant in CA so we switched our address there.  At that time they were registered for sales in CA.  Then, when VGF came up they were waiting for approval in NV so I switched it to my home in MN that I inherited and stay at when I work there.  At that time I looked at the timeshare sales registration for NV and it was just a few resorts that were registered - and I think that DVC has to re-register each year and it goes by individual resorts, at least in NV, so I could see how they would let some lapse.  I am a bit surprised they did in CA though since it has a sales center.   It's very frustrating!



Ugh. Very frustrating. Thanks. I didn't even think points wouldn't be registered out here, since duh, we have a DVC here. Supposedly he is double checking, but I'm going to guess this isn't going to happen.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Kathymford said:


> Ugh. Very frustrating. Thanks. I didn't even think points wouldn't be registered out here, since duh, we have a DVC here. Supposedly he is double checking, but I'm going to guess this isn't going to happen.



Hope he finds out that info was incorrect!

I just did a search of NV - the licenses all have expirations within the next year and DVC is currently register to sell BLT, PVB, VGF, AKV, SSR for FL and VGC and Aulani.  Both SSR and VGF are in the renewal process.  But none of the 2042 resorts are able to be sold in NV.  

As an aside note I tried to locate where to search for CA but I'm not certain the site I found was the correct one and it didn't allow a wide enough parameter search.  But, I found there are 19 people with the last name of Disney that are licensed to sell real estate in CA!  

And I accidently ended up searching OH (it came up in my CA search for some reason) and if any of our OH groupie friends would like to buy VWL you can.


----------



## Corinne

Thanks for all the prayers and well wishes Groupies, it is so greatly appreciated. 
Dad's operation was successful, but they have discovered one of his kidneys is not functioning and the other has stenosis. He starts dialysis tomorrow.  We've known about the limited kidney function, but weren't aware of the severity. Hopefully this will not be one of many hurdles, but all we can do is take each day as it comes and pray. Thanks again.​


----------



## twinklebug

Corinne said:


> Thanks for all the prayers and well wishes Groupies, it is so greatly appreciated.
> Dad's operation was successful, but they have discovered one of his kidneys is not functioning and the other has stenosis. He starts dialysis tomorrow.  We've known about the limited kidney function, but weren't aware of the severity. Hopefully this will not be one of many hurdles, but all we can do is take each day as it comes and pray. Thanks again.​


Good to hear he did well! One day at a time is a great attitude.


----------



## twinklebug

So, I'm very late to this party, did anyone leave any cake?
 Claire-ont 
 TwoKats 

I hope you each had a Very Happy Birthday! ​


----------



## twokats

Oh, thank you all very much! 
I also apologize for being so very late to my own party.  It was an absolutely wonderful day.  Sunshine and in the 60's (those who have suffered all the snow, please don't blast me!) 
I spent the afternoon with a lady who was teaching me about my new Dream Machine, and I had a very good time.  
The kids made dinner for me and even brought it over here to my house so I would not miss a phone call from my oldest son.
Kati had made a present for me the year I had breast cancer (2011) and she gave it to me now as I am fast approaching my 5 year anniversary of breast cancer survivor.  I can't tell you how touched I was.  All in all a fantastic day.


----------



## Dizny Dad

I'm a day early, which matches up with my ability to always be a day late, but since I will be "out of pocket" tomorrow . . . . . . . .


HAPPY BIRTHDAY JIMMY!


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday to our one and only Jimmy!!!!!!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad used up our thread quota for dancing balloons for the day  so I'll use these guys and say......

*Happy Birthday Jimmy!!!!!*


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for all the great birthday wishes folks!  Yall are so sweet and I am honored to call you family


----------



## DiznyDi

*Wishing JT the Happiest of Birthdays! *


----------



## twinklebug

Happy Birthday Jimmy!


----------



## sleepydog25

* HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JT!  *


----------



## Granny

*                         Jimmy!!








Apparently, there are some ladies queuing up to get their picture taken with you!









Hope they have a Jimmy FastPass!  

*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Wishing another Groupie Corgi owner a great day tomorrow!

Happy Birthday Disney Loving Iowan!!!*


----------



## twokats

Jimmy, again, Happy Birthday


Disney Loving Iowan, Happy Birthday


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks again folks for all the great Bday wishes
*Granny* you are a hoot.  I was looking closely to see if any of those ladies had their running shoes on(as thats what most ladies do around me)trying to get as far from me as possible


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Disney Loving Iowan!!!!


----------



## twinklebug

Happy Birthday DLI!


----------



## sleepydog25

* Happy Birthday DLI*!


----------



## Granny

*   Happy Birthday DLI !!!   *


----------



## Lakegirl

Asking this here because there is no other spot with such knowledgeable experts...where do I find the amount that I can deduct from my dues for my taxes??? Can't wait to file my taxes so I can plan my next trip!!


----------



## twinklebug

Getting excited about Flower and Garden in EPCOT. This will be my first trip to see it (never seen Food and Wine either) so I have nothing to compare it to. I just read news about some of the new topiaries, displays and booths they'll have set up. Sounds good, but the Ranger Mickey topiary has me concerned. Disney had better know that the Ranger Mickey topiary they're planning had better not be the MIA topiary from VWL with a hat on its head, because if it is I know of a horde of Groupies who will be after them with pruning sheers.




Lakegirl said:


> Asking this here because there is no other spot with such knowledgeable experts...where do I find the amount that I can deduct from my dues for my taxes??? Can't wait to file my taxes so I can plan my next trip!!


Oh, it's that fun time of year again  If you look at your dues statement for the upcoming year (mailed home) it shows the actual taxes paid from your dues to taxes last year. Not really enough to make a dent in the itemized deductions for me, I'm still better off with the standard deductions, but it doesn't stop me from trying it on for size. _*sigh*_


----------



## jimmytammy

*twinklebug*
We love Flower and Garden and Food and Wine.  I think over the past couple years they have really done a great job with F&G fest in adding lots more.  And they are making a bigger presence with the food booths.  If there over a Fri-Sun be sure to check out the music act in America


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> *twinklebug*
> We love Flower and Garden and Food and Wine.  I think over the past couple years they have really done a great job with F&G fest in adding lots more.  And they are making a bigger presence with the food booths.  If there over a Fri-Sun be sure to check out the music act in America



I do wish they'd do the musical acts the entire week like they used to have them and still do for F&W.

And speaking of Topiaries - are both the Bison and Mickey still MIA?


----------



## jimmytammy

Finally going to see the new Star Wars movie!  Sechem32 and Wfc4life are joining us too, so it will be a mini groupie meet per se


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Never assume your waitlist won't come thru!  
*
So, this is not the worst thing to have happen but means I have to re-think some decisions I had finally made just last week.    I have a conference coming up at the Swan/Dolphin starting on the 21s of Feb.  WDW is a common location for conferences so one it's of the uses I planned for our DVC.  I reserved 2 rooms at BWV - have another employee coming along - and I'll usually stay a couple of days after the conference to just enjoy a bit.  I had reserved thru the 27th and had waitlisted a boardwalk view to replace my pool/garden view.  It worked out better for the others to leave on the 26th so I had adjusted the reservation and was debating 26th or 27th for me and had finally decided the 26th.  Then - I looked at my boardwalk view waitlist which was set up thru the 27th and to go until 7 days out - I figured it had virtually no chance to come thru as it now was past the 30 day mark so I decided to just leave it and see.  So, of course, it came thru on Wed!  Now I'm back to my dilemma - leave on the 26th and now have points in holding or stay thru the 27th.  Moral of the story - even the most unlikely waitlist can fill.  The other part of the story - Kathy is a very last minute planner!


----------



## Lakegirl

I will be there for F&G for the first time as well.  Do they only have music F-S?? That may change my plans around some.  I am so excited and have been trying to find out info, but have not had much luck finding anything for the upcoming events.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Lakegirl said:


> I will be there for F&G for the first time as well.  Do they only have music F-S?? That may change my plans around some.  I am so excited and have been trying to find out info, but have not had much luck finding anything for the upcoming events.



Yes, for F&G the music is only on the weekends.  I've been going at that time for years and love it!  I think Epcot looks a bit empty of decorations when it's not going on - I particularly like the floating flowers in the water areas.  I saw a few of the music acts had been released - did you see that?


----------



## Lakegirl

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yes, for F&G the music is only on the weekends.  I've been going at that time for years and love it!  I think Epcot looks a bit empty of decorations when it's not going on - I particularly like the floating flowers in the water areas.  I saw a few of the music acts had been released - did you see that?


No I didn't see that yet, did you just search on the Disney site.  I am really excited!!


----------



## Lakegirl

I figured out how to put my countdown on my signature but now it it isn't counting down it has bust stayed on the day that I first entered it on....anyone know what I may have done wrong???


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I found the list I saw although things can change:


*March 11* Starship featuring Mickey Thomas "We Built This City"
*March 18 - 20* Little River Band "Lady"
*March 25-27* Village People "Y.M.C.A."
*April 1-3* Herman's Hermits starring Peter Noone "I'm Henry the VIII, I Am"
*April 8-10* The Guess Who "These Eyes"
*April 15-17* Blood, Sweat & Tears "Spinning Wheel"
*May 6-8* Gin Blossoms "Hey Jealousy"
*May 27-30* The Spinners "Working My Way Back to You"


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> And speaking of Topiaries - are both the Bison and Mickey still MIA?


When we were there three weeks ago, both were still missing, and I've not heard of them having returned in the interim.  We'll be there in three more weeks and will let you know; plus, I plan to take some pics of the razing.


----------



## Lakegirl

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I found the list I saw although things can change:
> 
> 
> *March 11* Starship featuring Mickey Thomas "We Built This City"
> *March 18 - 20* Little River Band "Lady"
> *March 25-27* Village People "Y.M.C.A."
> *April 1-3* Herman's Hermits starring Peter Noone "I'm Henry the VIII, I Am"
> *April 8-10* The Guess Who "These Eyes"
> *April 15-17* Blood, Sweat & Tears "Spinning Wheel"
> *May 6-8* Gin Blossoms "Hey Jealousy"
> *May 27-30* The Spinners "Working My Way Back to You"


Thank you. Of course we will be there the weekend of the 22nd so I will have to be patient!!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Wishing DisneyLovinIowan a very Happy Birthday!*


----------



## Corinne

We always go during the F & G, but since we have a cruise booked for June, we don't have a scheduled WDW trip until the Fall. 

My dad remains in the hospital and will probably be there for the rest of the week, he is now on dialysis, and while my mom is hoping this will be temporary, it is pretty clear it will not be.  I just pray he gets his strength back.


----------



## Corinne

Happy Belated Birthday DLI


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Finally going to see the new Star Wars movie!  Sechem32 and Wfc4life are joining us too, so it will be a mini groupie meet per se



*Jimmy*....my daughter & I went to see Star Wars last week.  If you like the original trilogy then I think you'll like this one a lot!  JJ Abrams does a great job of paying homage to the original movies while moving this one into a new story line.  Enjoy! 



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Then - I looked at my boardwalk view waitlist which was set up thru the 27th and to go until 7 days out - I figured it had virtually no chance to come thru as it now was past the 30 day mark so I decided to just leave it and see.  So, of course, it came thru on Wed!  Now I'm back to my dilemma - leave on the 26th and now have points in holding or stay thru the 27th.  Moral of the story - even the most unlikely waitlist can fill.  The other part of the story - Kathy is a very last minute planner!



*Kathy*...that's not a bad dilemma to have!    And it's great that you were able to get your waitlist.  I'm afraid we've given up on waitlists after batting 0-4 in the past.  Maybe some day in the future we'll try again.  Enjoy the conference!



sleepydog25 said:


> When we were there three weeks ago, both were still missing, and I've not heard of them having returned in the interim.  We'll be there in three more weeks and will let you know; plus, I plan to take some pics of the razing.



*Slydog*...Thanks for the detective work.  I can't say I'm looking forward to the pictures but I'm holding out hope that things will be okay at our VWL when the dust clears in a couple of years.  Thanks!  



Corinne said:


> We always go during the F & G, but since we have a cruise booked for June, we don't have a scheduled WDW trip until the Fall.
> 
> My dad remains in the hospital and will probably be there for the rest of the week, he is now on dialysis, and while my mom is hoping this will be temporary, it is pretty clear it will not be.  I just pray he gets his strength back.



*Corinne*...prayers continuing for your father and your family.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> We always go during the F & G, but since we have a cruise booked for June, we don't have a scheduled WDW trip until the Fall.
> 
> My dad remains in the hospital and will probably be there for the rest of the week, he is now on dialysis, and while my mom is hoping this will be temporary, it is pretty clear it will not be.  I just pray he gets his strength back.



Prayers for your dad and your family!


----------



## jimmytammy

*Corinne*
Continued prayers for your Dad


----------



## Dizny Dad

Again, sorry to be late, but . . . .

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DISNEYLOVINIOWAN!!*


----------



## Dizny Dad

So has anyone out there had a Trigger Finger Release done?  I developed a Trigger Finger (Left Hand Index Finger) about a month ago, and it QUICKLY became a useless finger, other than to point at things.  I had never met anyone with such a thing, but understand it is common.  Geeze Louise; this getting old thing can be surprising.  I had the surgery done last Thursday and all is going great; two little stiches and a slightly swollen finger, but it is really healing nicely.  I expected it to be a "sit in this Lazyboy chair and we'll be done in 5 minutes" kind of thing, but noooo; I had to be butt naked, had to use the whole operating room, with four people plus my surgeon in full gowns, head lights, and masks so I could not identify them in court.  Not exactly what I expected; what a complicated and expensive deal for such a simple thing.  As many of you do, I prepared by watching YouTube videos on the procedures.  Most of those guys got to sit in the chair.


----------



## eliza61

Dizny Dad said:


> So has anyone out there had a Trigger Finger Release done?  I developed a Trigger Finger (Left Hand Index Finger) about a month ago, and it QUICKLY became a useless finger, other than to point at things.  I had never met anyone with such a thing, but understand it is common.  *Geeze Louise; this getting old thing can be surprising.*  I had the surgery done last Thursday and all is going great; two little stiches and a slightly swollen finger, but it is really healing nicely.  I expected it to be a "sit in this Lazyboy chair and we'll be done in 5 minutes" kind of thing, but noooo; I had to be butt naked, had to use the whole operating room, with four people plus my surgeon in full gowns, head lights, and masks so I could not identify them in court.  Not exactly what I expected; what a complicated and expensive deal for such a simple thing.  As many of you do, I prepared by watching YouTube videos on the procedures.  Most of those guys got to sit in the chair.




LOL, tell me about it Dad,  I'm off to a MRI on the arthritic knee this Wednesday.

The old guy had the very same thing. very very common from what I understand.  He swore he got it from using a hammer all the time, while I maintained he used a fishing pole more often than a hammer....

After the surgery he had to wear a sheathe on his finger for a few weeks but that was about it.  no laying around like third base for him either.

Glad you are on the mend.


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> So has anyone out there had a Trigger Finger Release done?



Can't say that I have had this one.  Glad that the procedure seems to have gone well.  As for all those folks operating on you....well you know they have to do something extra to justify the $50,000 hospital bill for that procedure!  In any event, glad that you will be able to do more than point...but really isn't that all you need anyway with DiznyDi taking care of your every whim?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I definitely have to be careful what I wish for.  Middle of last week I was up at Tahoe, walking around with just long sleeves on.  Started thinking we really needed to get a nice storm or two.  Today, we have 14-16 inches of snow at our house in the foothills in Reno.    Thanks El Nino!!!!    Our poor horses were walking icicles last night but they liked playing in the snow yesterday.

18 more days and I'll be on a plane to MCO!  


DDad - hope your "Trigger Finger" heals fast!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . . . . . glad that you will be able to do more than point...but really isn't that all you need anyway with DiznyDi taking care of your every whim? . . . .



She does know where you live, you know . . . but yeah.  Luckily I have never had too many whims, just whines.




KAT4DISNEY said:


> . . . . . . Today, we have 14-16 inches of snow at our house in the foothills in Reno. . . . . .  Thanks El Nino!!!!  . . . . . .



Just got to say that NE Ohio usually does very well with El Nino.  Every El Nino year I can remember we have had a lot less snow and warmer temps than normal.  This year we have had only 8.5" of snow to date (normally we average 30.5" by this time).  Temps are again in the 50's this week.  So sorry for those that suffer with El Nino, but NE Ohio loves it!




KAT4DISNEY said:


> . . . . . DDad - hope your "Trigger Finger" heals fast!


  Thanks so much!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> Just got to say that NE Ohio usually does very well with El Nino.  Every El Nino year I can remember we have had a lot less snow and warmer temps than normal.  This year we have had only 8.5" of snow to date (normally we average 30.5" by this time).  Temps are again in the 50's this week.  So sorry for those that suffer with El Nino, but NE Ohio loves it!



It must be la Nina that gives us what I consider to be good winters - or whatever was going on the last 4 because they were practically perfect.  Warm and little snow.  Unfortunately that combination does not make for great water reserves in the summer here in the high desert so I'm willing to take an El Nino now and then.  If not for the horses it really wouldn't be bad at all.


----------



## Kathymford

Nothing much to say here, but this CA girl is freezing out here. It's actually not that cold, but the winds feel like ice! It looks like the end of days out here. Tumbleweeds everywhere, power outages ... to say that California is not used to weather, any kind of weather, is an understatement!

@Lakegirl  As for the ticker's not updating correctly, I noticed that on my last one. Some days it would update, some days it wouldn't. I can only guess that the site is busted?


----------



## Lakegirl

Kathymford said:


> Nothing much to say here, but this CA girl is freezing out here. It's actually not that cold, but the winds feel like ice! It looks like the end of days out here. Tumbleweeds everywhere, power outages ... to say that California is not used to weather, any kind of weather, is an understatement!
> 
> @Lakegirl  As for the ticker's not updating correctly, I noticed that on my last one. Some days it would update, some days it wouldn't. I can only guess that the site is busted?


Thank you for responding.  Yes I noticed earlier today it was working and I was so happy but now tonite...not so much!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

What are we doing below the "fold" on the Resort screen?  Surely there is something to be excited about, talk about, hints to share, etc.  We have a reputation to uphold!

57°F tomorrow in NE Ohio.  Punxsutawney Phil did not see his shadow today on Gobblers Knob, we Spring is just a few weeks away!  Yeah! 

Buckeye Chuck is another story, the rat!


----------



## jimmytammy

*Dad*
Can I share my excitement?  Carolina Panthers are in the Super Bowl this Sun.!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> *Dad*
> Can I share my excitement?  Carolina Panthers are in the Super Bowl this Sun.!!!!!!!!!!



I'm sure the excitement in your house is ALMOST as high as a few days before the next trip to The Lodge!  Try to get some rest; you are still four sleeps out . . . . .


----------



## circhead

My daughter and her husband are moving from NY to Colorado - so last Thursday I drove their car out to Colorado with my son-in-law.
My daughter is expecting their first child and cannot drive that far (1900 miles one way), not if they wanted to get there this century.
So on Sunday I came through both Denver airport and Charlotte airport - it was funny because Denver had GO BRONCOS all over the airport and 3 hours later I'm in the Panthers airport 
and of course I am now seeing GO PANTHERS everywhere.  It was kind of fun seeing both cities getting ready to go for it.

Sorry Jimmy but I'm hoping Peyton gets his second ring and gets to end his career on a high note.  I honestly believe this is it for him - his brother has two rings and Peyton is a better
QB than his brother, but few are better in the clutch than Eli.


----------



## horselover

Ddad - hope your hand is feeling better.  Weird that we both had hand surgery within a day of each other.  No trigger finger for me though.  Cyst removal.  Finally was able to remove the bandages this morning only to see I have sutures.         Back on goes a big waterproof bandage until the sutures come out next week.

Good luck to your Panthers on Sunday Jimmy.


----------



## Dizny Dad

horselover said:


> Ddad - hope your hand is feeling better.  Weird that we both had hand surgery within a day of each other.  No trigger finger for me though.  Cyst removal.  Finally was able to remove the bandages this morning only to see I have sutures.         Back on goes a big waterproof bandage until the sutures come out next week.
> 
> Good luck to your Panthers on Sunday Jimmy.



Thanks.  I, too, have sutures, but was able to take the bandage off after 24 hours and get it wet.  I haven't had to bandage it at all after the first 24hrs; get them out today, too.  So sorry to hear that you have to maintain the bandage and avoid getting your hand wet (I assume).  One really has to work at keeping ones hands out of the wet stuff as it seems once you have a bandage on your hand everything is wet in nature!  Good luck to you and may good healing come your way!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> *Dad*
> Can I share my excitement?  Carolina Panthers are in the Super Bowl this Sun.!!!!!!!!!!



*Jimmy*...I'm sure you and your friends in NC are very excited about this game.  By all accounts, you've got the better team.   While I'm still stewing in disgust for all things NFL at this point, I am glad that the two teams in the Super Bowl are such good franchises.  For once I don't have to root against a team in the Super Bowl...there are good stories no matter who wins.  Good luck and here's a new logo for your team...







I always did like Bagheera!  


And one for the other guys too...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday WildernessDad!!!!*


----------



## wildernessDad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Birthday WildernessDad!!!!*


Don't rush me!   It's not until tomorrow.  But I'll take it.  Thanks!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> Don't rush me!   It's not until tomorrow.  But I'll take it.  Thanks!



Starting at about 40 I began birthday weeks.  Then it moved to birthday months.  With a biggie arriving in June I'm having a birthday year.  I _highly_ recommend it!  

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Lakegirl said:


> Thank you. Of course we will be there the weekend of the 22nd so I will have to be patient!!



Looks like they've filled in the rest of the dates:


_March 4-6 - The Orchestra starring former members of ELO "Evil Woman"_
_March 11-13 - Starship starring Mickey Thomas "We Built This City"_
_March 18-20 - Little River Band "Reminiscing"_
_March 25-27 - Village People "Y.M.C.A."_
_April 1-3 - Herman's Hermits starring Peter Noone "I'm Henry the VIII, I Am"_
_April 8-10 - The Guess Who "American Woman"_
_April 15-17 - Blood, Sweat & Tears featuring Bo Bice "Spinning Wheel"_
_April 22-24 - BRIAN HOWE, former lead singer of Bad Company "Can't Get Enough"_
_April 29-May 1 - Georgia Satellites "Keep Your Hands to Yourself"_
_May 6-8 - Gin Blossoms "Hey Jealousy"_
_May 13-15 - Darlene Love "Wait 'Til My Bobby Gets Home"_
_May 20-22 - Night Ranger "Sister Christian"_
_May 27-30 (Monday) - The Spinners "Working My Way Back to You"_


----------



## Kathymford

circhead said:


> My daughter and her husband are moving from NY to Colorado - so last Thursday I drove their car out to Colorado with my son-in-law.
> My daughter is expecting their first child and cannot drive that far (1900 miles one way), not if they wanted to get there this century.
> So on Sunday I came through both Denver airport and Charlotte airport - it was funny because Denver had GO BRONCOS all over the airport and 3 hours later I'm in the Panthers airport
> and of course I am now seeing GO PANTHERS everywhere.  It was kind of fun seeing both cities getting ready to go for it.
> 
> Sorry Jimmy but I'm hoping Peyton gets his second ring and gets to end his career on a high note.  *I honestly believe this is it for him - his brother has two rings and Peyton is a better
> QB than his brother, but few are better in the clutch than Eli.*



THIS. Go Peyton!


----------



## jimmytammy

*Granny*
We all love the Panthers Disney reference at our house, cant believe you would treat Pumbaa that way though 

*Dad*
You are right about the excitement factor.  As much as I am looking forward to seeing the Panthers in the SB, our excitement _never, ever_ wanes away from our Disney trips!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday WildernessDad!!!!
Like KAT says, celebrate the whole week, we do!!


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Starting at about 40 I began birthday weeks.  Then it moved to birthday months.  With a biggie arriving in June I'm having a birthday year.  I _highly_ recommend it!
> 
> Hope you have a great day!


We get a whole year?  In that case, I get to extend my birthday year by 7 weeks because I was not aware of the rules.
Now, where to book in December...


----------



## Dizny Dad

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOLLIS!!


----------



## sleepydog25

* HAPPY BIRTHDAY, WILDERNESSDAD!! *


----------



## twinklebug

Happy Birthday WD!


----------



## wildernessDad

twinklebug said:


> Happy Birthday WD!





jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday WildernessDad!!!!
> Like KAT says, celebrate the whole week, we do!!





Dizny Dad said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOLLIS!!





sleepydog25 said:


> * HAPPY BIRTHDAY, WILDERNESSDAD!! *



Thanks, everybody.  You are much nicer than I am.  I don't deserve to be in this great company.  I'm not going to tell you my age, but I'll give you a hint.  Just call me Medicare Man.


----------



## circhead

*Happy Birthday, WildernessDad*


----------



## Granny

* 
 
 *​*      Happy Birthday WDad !!!*
*  
 
 *​


----------



## wildernessDad

Granny said:


> *
> 
> *​*      Happy Birthday WDad !!!*
> *
> 
> *​


Thank you.  I seem to remember those dancers.  Turnabout is fair play.


----------



## wildernessDad

circhead said:


> *Happy Birthday, WildernessDad*


Thank you.


----------



## Lakegirl

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Looks like they've filled in the rest of the dates:
> 
> 
> _March 4-6 - The Orchestra starring former members of ELO "Evil Woman"_
> _March 11-13 - Starship starring Mickey Thomas "We Built This City"_
> _March 18-20 - Little River Band "Reminiscing"_
> _March 25-27 - Village People "Y.M.C.A."_
> _April 1-3 - Herman's Hermits starring Peter Noone "I'm Henry the VIII, I Am"_
> _April 8-10 - The Guess Who "American Woman"_
> _April 15-17 - Blood, Sweat & Tears featuring Bo Bice "Spinning Wheel"_
> _April 22-24 - BRIAN HOWE, former lead singer of Bad Company "Can't Get Enough"_
> _April 29-May 1 - Georgia Satellites "Keep Your Hands to Yourself"_
> _May 6-8 - Gin Blossoms "Hey Jealousy"_
> _May 13-15 - Darlene Love "Wait 'Til My Bobby Gets Home"_
> _May 20-22 - Night Ranger "Sister Christian"_
> _May 27-30 (Monday) - The Spinners "Working My Way Back to You"_


WOOO HOOO YEAH !!THANK YOU SO MUCH!!


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> Thank you.  I seem to remember those dancers.  Turnabout is fair play.


Yes, I thought that you'd appreciate them.  Don't know if I have the correct number of them though.


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday, WildernessDad!!
Hope it was great.


----------



## DiznyDi

Just to keep the celebration going a little bit longer...

*Happy Birthday WildernessDad!!! *


----------



## DiznyDi

We have my mom staying with us for the next while... She's 85 and is definitely showing signs of her age.  DDaughter, Mom and I are headed to AKL-Kidani on Sunday for the week.  Doesn't look like we'll have very nice weather.  I would prefer 70's to the low 60's expected.  DDad's staying home with the dog   Someone has to look after her - she's old too - 14 this year.  We got mom a new 'ride' for the trip.  Her wheelchair was delivered yesterday.  I hope to add some personal customization to it - time permitting.  On our MK day, we hope to take a side trip over to the Lodge.  It will be interesting to see what has been done since we last visited in December.

We're not particularly sports people, but do enjoy watching the SB commercials.  I hope all our Groupie friends thoroughly enjoy your game day celebrations and activities!


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi said:


> . . . . . . . . DDaughter, Mom and I are headed to AKL-Kidani on Sunday for the week. . . . . . . . . . DDad's staying home with the dog   Someone has to look after her - she's old too - 14 this year. . . . . . . .



Are you sure it isn't the other way around?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DiznyDi said:


> We have my mom staying with us for the next while... She's 85 and is definitely showing signs of her age.  DDaughter, Mom and I are headed to AKL-Kidani on Sunday for the week.  Doesn't look like we'll have very nice weather.  I would prefer 70's to the low 60's expected.  DDad's staying home with the dog   Someone has to look after her - she's old too - 14 this year.  We got mom a new 'ride' for the trip.  Her wheelchair was delivered yesterday.  I hope to add some personal customization to it - time permitting.  On our MK day, we hope to take a side trip over to the Lodge.  It will be interesting to see what has been done since we last visited in December.
> 
> We're not particularly sports people, but do enjoy watching the SB commercials.  I hope all our Groupie friends thoroughly enjoy your game day celebrations and activities!



Have a great trip Di!!  We had my mother with us and made a few trips to Disney - such good memories.    Don't let her forget a warm coat!  When you're sitting instead of walking it's just cooler.  Once my nephew had to share his black hoodie with my mom - it made for a fun picture at least.

My countdown is 14 days!


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks Kathy.  We've been packing and deciding what northern clothing is going to accompany us south.  She now has a nice lap blanket and a case to carry her cane in on the back of her chair.  We've been telling her she'll have the best seat in the house come parade time.


----------



## twokats

Where is everybody?  

Anyway, I hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Belated Birthday Wilderness Dad, hope it was a great day!

Di -*I hope you have a nice trip. 

*Jimmy- *enjoy the game today!
*
*


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks *Corinne!!*  Looking forward to it.  Its a big deal for the Carolinas for sure.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks *Corinne!!*  Looking forward to it.  Its a big deal for the Carolinas for sure.



To Jimmy, and all the Panther fans....what a great season!  And while the disappointment is surely strong right now, I think you have a team that will be competing for the championship for a while to come.  

And congratulations to any Broncos fans here.  It was a hard fought game to be sure!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> To Jimmy, and all the Panther fans....what a great season!  And while the disappointment is surely strong right now, I think you have a team that will be competing for the championship for a while to come.
> 
> And congratulations to any Broncos fans here.  It was a hard fought game to be sure!


Yes, congrats to the Broncos fans!  The Denver D played lights out, and that was definitely the game changer.  I can see why they were ranked #1 after watching a complete game with them in it.  Kudos to their management for recognizing the need of a strong D after the last SB.  

I am looking forward to the next few seasons if the Panthers can keep the team intact for the most part


----------



## jimmytammy

On to happier times...Booking Aulani for a Sept. trip today!  We have always wanted to make a trip to Hawaii and DVC has allowed this to happen.  Love our DVC


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> On to happier times...Booking Aulani for a Sept. trip today!  We have always wanted to make a trip to Hawaii and DVC has allowed this to happen.  Love our DVC



OOOh that sounds like fun.  Hawaii was never on my radar but I know a few folks who have done Aulani and loved it.
Glad you guys are recovering from the superbowl.  I'm living in Eagles territory and I've just now gotten permission to stop wearing black mourning clothes and move onto purple.  Super heroes and football are taken seriously in a house full of testosterone. 

Happy Monday Gang.


----------



## Pirate Granny

For the wheelchair, I got a bag, similar to a stroller bag to hand on the handles of the wheelchair, and then bought glow in the dark paint in a tube, and put my dad's name on the bag.   Made it easier to find in the sea of wheelchairs, and great place to put a rain cover for emergency showers.  Good for other thing too!

Have a great trip.  I have fond memories of taking my dad in a wheelchair (he never used one at home, but too much walking, and I was afraid of people bumping into him as he was a slow cane walker).  He always stood in line for the rides, with his cane.  People were so kind, one man accompanied my dad into the bathroom (although he needed no assistance) and actually waited inside the restroom to accompany my dad back out...and my dad is a LONG bathroom person.  I was touched as this man was with his with and two small daughters who were waiting for him, and the wife gave her hubby a hug and kiss for being so kind...wonderful memory and I try to pass it on when I can.


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> .............Booking Aulani for a Sept. trip today!  We have always wanted to make a trip to Hawaii and DVC has allowed this to happen.  Love our DVC



Aulani, like so many Disney Resorts, is a place where you really never have to leave to have a great time, but . . . . . Please, Please, Please make plans now to visit the Pearl Harbor Memorial AND the Punch Bowl (National Cemetery).  Both are different than you may think.  So impressive, so moving; you will talk about them for a lifetime!  Of course, Oahu has lots to offer with lots to see and do; like climbing to the top of Diamond Head, hiking to the many water falls, visiting the Lolani Palace, eating from the Shrimp Trucks, etc..; all typical tourist sites that are easy to find.

On another note, keep your wallets and valuables close at hand; leave nothing in your car. Aloha!


----------



## twinklebug

Pirate Granny said:


> For the wheelchair, I got a bag, similar to a stroller bag to hand on the handles of the wheelchair, and then bought glow in the dark paint in a tube, and put my dad's name on the bag.   Made it easier to find in the sea of wheelchairs, and great place to put a rain cover for emergency showers.  Good for other thing too!
> 
> Have a great trip.  I have fond memories of taking my dad in a wheelchair (he never used one at home, but too much walking, and I was afraid of people bumping into him as he was a slow cane walker).  He always stood in line for the rides, with his cane.  People were so kind, one man accompanied my dad into the bathroom (although he needed no assistance) and actually waited inside the restroom to accompany my dad back out...and my dad is a LONG bathroom person.  I was touched as this man was with his with and two small daughters who were waiting for him, and the wife gave her hubby a hug and kiss for being so kind...wonderful memory and I try to pass it on when I can.



That is a wonderful memory. Disney can bring out the best in people. I hope his daughters grew up to be just like him.


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> On to happier times...Booking Aulani for a Sept. trip today!  We have always wanted to make a trip to Hawaii and DVC has allowed this to happen.  Love our DVC


Nice, Jimmy! How long are you going for?


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> On to happier times...Booking Aulani for a Sept. trip today!  We have always wanted to make a trip to Hawaii and DVC has allowed this to happen.  Love our DVC



*Jimmy*...that's awesome!  Cindy and I have talked about taking that trip, and trying to book GCV (?) at Disneyland to make a super trip.  But we haven't pulled the trigger on that.  And you're right, only our DVC membership allows us to even think of such a trip.   Here's hoping you & Tammy (and anyone else) have a wonderful trip.


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> Aulani, like so many Disney Resorts, is a place where you really never have to leave to have a great time, but . . . . . Please, Please, Please make plans now to visit the Pearl Harbor Memorial AND the Punch Bowl (National Cemetery).  Both are different than you may think.  So impressive, so moving; you will talk about them for a lifetime!



Great points, *DDad*!   *Jimmy*, we know what a history buff you are so I guess I just assumed you would make it to these locations.  But great that DDad pointed them out for you.  I agree wholeheartedly with his comments (including the security issue).  Lots of threads about how to snare Pearl Harbor Tickets, and I'm sure you are in the research mode now!


----------



## circhead

Enjoy Aulani.  Kaare and I went many, many years ago and I can still remember the feelings seeing Pearl Harbor and the Punch Bowl gave me.
It was both inspirational and sad at the same time.  Thinking about what those men and their families sacrificed for me and mine.

Hoping to do it again in a few years for my 60th but I want to take my children and grandchildren also.  
I'm a bit of a history buff myself and I want them to understand what was given for them.

*Jimmy* - one of my favorite trick questions:
What is the difference between the battle of Manassas and the battle of Bull Run?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I think your team will be in the mix for quite a few years to come Jimmy!  Although.......I'm hoping for Purple to be there in the next year or two instead of that Blue.     I know reviews were really mixed on the game but I can appreciate a defensive battle just as much as an offensive one and I never got bored with the it even if my expectations for Carolina to bust out the offense never came to fruition.  It really was a display of the Denver defense.  



jimmytammy said:


> On to happier times...Booking Aulani for a Sept. trip today!  We have always wanted to make a trip to Hawaii and DVC has allowed this to happen.  Love our DVC



Awesome!!!  I think you all will really love it!



Dizny Dad said:


> On another note, keep your wallets and valuables close at hand; leave nothing in your car. Aloha!



Very wise advice.  Violent crime is very low - petty crime very high. 



circhead said:


> *Jimmy* - one of my favorite trick questions:
> What is the difference between the battle of Manassas and the battle of Bull Run?



I'm relatively certain I know what you are referring too and it's one of the things about the civil war that has always driven me batty!

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## wildernessDad

circhead said:


> *Jimmy* - one of my favorite trick questions:
> What is the difference between the battle of Manassas and the battle of Bull Run?



They are one and the same.  The north calls it the battle of Manassas and the south calls it the battle of Bull Run.


----------



## Granny

circhead said:


> *Jimmy* - one of my favorite trick questions:
> What is the difference between the battle of Manassas and the battle of Bull Run?



I'd say this is pretty much the same as the difference between the Civil War and the War of Northern Aggression.


----------



## Granny

Looks like WDad got in the response first.  Nicely done!  

As long as we are into American History trivia, what is the ironic aspect of the Battle of Bunker Hill?

And to keep this thread kind of close to on topic...what place is generally accepted as Peter Dominick's inspiration for the Wilderness Lodge look and feel?


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> They are one and the same.  The north calls it the battle of Manassas and the south calls it the battle of Bull Run.



WDad...as I re-read your response, I think you may have it backwards?  I think the Union called it Bull Run.


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> Looks like WDad got in the response first.  Nicely done!
> 
> As long as we are into American History trivia, what is the ironic aspect of the Battle of Bunker Hill?
> 
> And to keep this thread kind of close to on topic...what place is generally accepted as Peter Dominick's inspiration for the Wilderness Lodge look and feel?


Not sure if we Massachusetts 'kids' qualify for answering this one as we all took many-a field trips to Bunker Hill (as well as other historic areas, so were forced to know this stuff)
Hint: The answer is quite funny when you're standing there.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Looks like WDad got in the response first.  Nicely done!
> 
> As long as we are into American History trivia, what is the ironic aspect of the Battle of Bunker Hill?
> 
> And to keep this thread kind of close to on topic...what place is generally accepted as Peter Dominick's inspiration for the Wilderness Lodge look and feel?



Was it not Old Faithful Inn?



Granny said:


> WDad...as I re-read your response, I think you may have it backwards?  I think the Union called it Bull Run.



Yep.  

And maybe this is the only battle that this happened with but I feel like I read of a lot of civil war battles and then they continue to say.....oh, and the North called it such and such.  Or the South referred to it as so and so.


----------



## circhead

Good catch Granny - to the Union it was Bull Run to the South it was Manassas.

The irony of Bunker Hill is that it was fought on Breed's Hill.


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> Not sure if we Massachusetts 'kids' qualify for answering this one as we all took many-a field trips to Bunker Hill (as well as other historic areas, so were forced to know this stuff)
> Hint: The answer is quite funny when you're standing there.



Yes, it is weird how something like this gets "misnamed" and then not corrected for 200+ years!  



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Was it not Old Faithful Inn?



Yes, it was Old Faithful Inn...nice!  






circhead said:


> Good catch Granny - to the Union it was Bull Run to the South it was Manassas.
> 
> The irony of Bunker Hill is that it was fought on Breed's Hill.



This is correct!  Bunker Hill was actually the next hill back.  But someone, somewhere called it the Battle of Bunker Hill and that stands today.  I do like the Bunker Hill monument in Boston that you can see from downtown.


----------



## circhead

And maybe this is the only battle that this happened with but I feel like I read of a lot of civil war battles and then they continue to say.....oh, and the North called it such and such.  Or the South referred to it as so and so.[/QUOTE]

The confusion caused by this is because there were two battles fought at Bull Run giving you 2 battles with 4 names.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

circhead said:


> And maybe this is the only battle that this happened with but I feel like I read of a lot of civil war battles and then they continue to say.....oh, and the North called it such and such.  Or the South referred to it as so and so.



The confusion caused by this is because there were two battles fought at Bull Run giving you 2 battles with 4 names.[/QUOTE]

Ahhh, no wonder I can't keep it straight.


----------



## jimmytammy

*Dad* I am very much looking forward to seeing Pearl Harbor.  It has always ranked at the top of my list as places to see in Hawaii.  My folks went probably 20 yrs in a row, and went to PH every time. 

I cant believe I missed out on all this history talk!!  When there was a river or creek or some body of water nearby, the battle would often be referred too by the name of said body of water by the North.  Likewise, the town closest by would be what the South referred to same battle as the name.

A strange little side note about 2nd battle of Manassas/Bull Run, when James Longstreet's troops(southern General under Robert E. Lee's command)were soon to be over run by Northern troops, and were running out of ammunition, they picked up rocks and started throwing them at the oncoming swarm of Blue.  They did this just long enough to hold them at bay until re-inforcements arrived.  A little bit of useless knowledge to carry you through for your day

Can I just say how cool all you folks are that we can share our love of WDW, VWL and talk history all within the same thread.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> *Dad* I am very much looking forward to seeing Pearl Harbor.  It has always ranked at the top of my list as places to see in Hawaii.  My folks went probably 20 yrs in a row, and went to PH every time.
> 
> I cant believe I missed out on all this history talk!!  When there was a river or creek or some body of water nearby, the battle would often be referred too by the name of said body of water by the North.  Likewise, the town closest by would be what the South referred to same battle as the name.
> 
> A strange little side note about 2nd battle of Manassas/Bull Run, when James Longstreet's troops(southern General under Robert E. Lee's command)were soon to be over run by Northern troops, and were running out of ammunition, they picked up rocks and started throwing them at the oncoming swarm of Blue.  They did this just long enough to hold them at bay until re-inforcements arrived.  A little bit of useless knowledge to carry you through for your day
> 
> Can I just say how cool all you folks are that we can share our love of WDW, VWL and talk history all within the same thread.


Though I knew why Bull Run and Manassas were used interchangeably, in further reading of those battles it seems there is quite a bit of debate over Gen Thomas Jackson's nickname--Stonewall--which I didn't know.  The camps are fairly evenly split between the notion that when Confederate General Bernard Bee said the famous words, "There is Jackson standing like a stone wall," it wasn't necessarily a compliment but rather a pejorative accusing Jackson of being slow to reinforce Bee's brigade.  Regardless, the moniker stuck.  As for Bunker Hill, that is a bit of trivia I never learned.


----------



## circhead

Have any of you read the book "The Class of 1846 - From West Point to Appomatox"?

It is absolutely fascinating - many of the civil war generals were classmates at West Point or in the case of Grant there at the same time.
Sorry - I am absolutely enthralled by the civil war -  there was so much more to it than we are taught in school.

It started for me in grammar school when I had to do a paper on the Battles of Bull Run - and then got kicked into high gear in the 70's when I read Michael Shaara's book "The Killer Angels".
He died in 1988 but his son Jeff finished the trilogy with a prequel and a sequel to Killer Angels.  Gods and Generals and  The Last Full Measure.  Well written with copious notes at the end along with a listing of his sources,
many of which I then read. 

I'll stop now because I have to start working on next year's projected budget.  Have a good day all.


----------



## Granny

*Pat*...thanks for the referral for the book.  I'll have to get that one.  I've read Shaara's books and they are excellent, as are the two movies based on them.


----------



## ottawagreg

Good day VWL Groupies.  I have have fallen off of the board for several weeks.  I guess that I am just not as committed as I should be.  I get too busy with life and then when I get a breather and come by here a realize how long it has been.  It appears that we are talking about American wars now, we are a diverse group aren't we?  I wish I knew more about the revolutionary war than I do, so I find the information on bunker hill quite interesting.  I wonder how they could have mixed up which hill it occurred on.  I have been to Manassas twice and enjoyed the visit very much.  One interesting thing to see there is the cannon ball in the wall of the stone house.  It is near the doorway about head high.  It is difficult to believe people packed picnic baskets and went out to watch a battle.

I have visited several other battle sites, the Wilderness, Gettysburg, and Chancellorsville.  However Fredericksburg really moved me.  We went to the Sunken Road at the top of the hill.  You could look directly down into the center of town.  How one could give and order to charge the hill is one thing, but to do it over and over and over is surreal.  They say that one could walk over the entire battle field and not touch earth because of so dead many bodies.  It left me speechless.  Now the battlefield is developed with homes and paved streets.  Same story Gettysburg.  Fast food restaurants several hundred yards from the bloody point.  It all seems sacrilegious to me.  When I think of it that way it kind of seems trivial about them blowing up the hidden springs pool at the lodge.

Well, I best get back to work.  I hope all are well.  Spring is coming fast!  We go back to the castle for four nights in march to see our daughter and the high school band perform at the water stage in Disney springs.  We are blessed. Have a great day.


----------



## twinklebug

I've got a good piece of trivia for you: Revolutionary war. The battle at North Bridge is well known as the first place where the militia of the colonies rose up against the British and fired that infamous "shot".

A) What was it that the British Army was searching for?
B) What prompted the militia men to fire upon the the King's men when they arrived at the North Bridge in Concord?

I'm pretty sure you know or can find the answer to A, but the answer to B is not well known except to tour guides and those living in Concord.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> I've got a good piece of trivia for you: Revolutionary war. The battle at North Bridge is well known as the first place where the militia of the colonies rose up against the British and fired that shot.
> 
> A) What was the British Army were searching for?
> B) What prompted the militia men to fire upon the the King's men when they arrived at the North Bridge in Concord?
> 
> I'm pretty sure you know or can find the answer to A, but the answer to B is not well known except to tour guides and those living in Concord.



I'm realizing that it's been a very very long time since I've studied either the Revolutionary War and the Civil War.  I had to google so I'll leave it for someone who might know better than I did.    But thanks for making me learn (or re-learn) something today!  The part A answer seemed familiar so I think I did know that at one time.  I'll have to wait and see if what I found for part B is the whole story or not.


----------



## jimmytammy

twinklebug said:


> I've got a good piece of trivia for you: Revolutionary war. The battle at North Bridge is well known as the first place where the militia of the colonies rose up against the British and fired that infamous "shot".
> 
> A) What was it that the British Army was searching for?
> B) What prompted the militia men to fire upon the the King's men when they arrived at the North Bridge in Concord?
> 
> I'm pretty sure you know or can find the answer to A, but the answer to B is not well known except to tour guides and those living in Concord.


We visited that area when we went and stayed with AnnieT(fellow DISer and an inaugural groupie)and her DH when they were still living in Mass.  I am rusty on my Revolution knowledge.  If I remember correctly the answer to A. is the british were looking for the regulars military supplies(seems I saw I barn or rotunda where they had been kept but removed shortly before the british arrived) and B. was because a british soldier fired a warning shot and two minutemen responded with shots of their own


----------



## Granny

Thanks for the various sharing of American history and some trivia surrounding it.  

Now I've got a thread related topic of sorts.  With the development of VWL II and all that goes with it, I have sometimes gone back to DVC Mike's map of the development.  I guess I end up with a couple of questions that are only guesswork right now but worth discussing.

1.  What will the area look like between current VWL and the new bungalows/cabins?  What would be your best case scenario for Disney to do there?  Would you prefer they put back as many trees as possible?  A few trees to leave a nice lake view on that side?  Something besides just trees & bushes?  

2.  What are the other buildings that are on the plans near the new swimming pool?  Rumors have included another restaurant and a community hall.  Could they be anything else?  Again, if they are putting something else in that area, what would you like to see?  

Rather than discussing rumors, I guess I'm asking that if you were a Disney Imagineer and you've been told that we're building these cabins...that's a done deal...what would you like the end product to look like and still meet Disney's needs and customer experience?


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm realizing that it's been a very very long time since I've studied either the Revolutionary War and the Civil War.  I had to google so I'll leave it for someone who might know better than I did.    But thanks for making me learn (or re-learn) something today!  The part A answer seemed familiar so I think I did know that at one time.  I'll have to wait and see if what I found for part B is the whole story or not.





jimmytammy said:


> We visited that area when we went and stayed with AnnieT(fellow DISer and an inaugural groupie)and her DH when they were still living in Mass.  I am rusty on my Revolution knowledge.  If I remember correctly the answer to A. is the british were looking for the regulars military supplies(seems I saw I barn or rotunda where they had been kept but removed shortly before the british arrived) and B. was because a british soldier fired a warning shot and two minutemen responded with shots of their own



Very good Jimmy  The British were searching for arms and ammunition rumored to being built up in the Concord area. It had mostly been redistributed to the basements of a number of homes by the time they arrived and so they did not find most of it. It was decided to burn what they found in the center of town. To their embarrassment the fire they built got a little out of control. Oops.

A group of men saw the smoke coming from the center of town and mistakenly thought the British were burning down the town. (They should have looked to see it wasn't so as the center and the battlefield are just around the corner from each other.)  Tensions escalated, it didn't take much for them to fire upon the guards at the old North Bridge and turn a bad situation between the groups into a full blown battle as more and more militiamen arrived. I can imagine irate men approaching the guards while yelling and waiving their guns. The warning shot was never intended to hit anyone. The start of the war really happened in Lexington, but all the mistakes made from both sides up in Concord certainly fueled it.

--------
I love knowing the real stories behind what we read in text books. They make us realize these were ordinary people just like you and I. Other than technology, not that much has changed in 240 years. Go back even further and you'll see what we call ancient history is filled with ordinary folk too.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Granny said:


> Thanks for the various sharing of American history and some trivia surrounding it.
> 
> Now I've got a thread related topic of sorts.  With the development of VWL II and all that goes with it, I have sometimes gone back to DVC Mike's map of the development.  I guess I end up with a couple of questions that are only guesswork right now but worth discussing.
> 
> 1.  What will the area look like between current VWL and the new bungalows/cabins?  What would be your best case scenario for Disney to do there?  Would you prefer they put back as many trees as possible?  A few trees to leave a nice lake view on that side?  Something besides just trees & bushes?
> 
> 2.  What are the other buildings that are on the plans near the new swimming pool?  Rumors have included another restaurant and a community hall.  Could they be anything else?  Again, if they are putting something else in that area, what would you like to see?
> 
> Rather than discussing rumors, I guess I'm asking that if you were a Disney Imagineer and you've been told that we're building these cabins...that's a done deal...what would you like the end product to look like and still meet Disney's needs and customer experience?



If I were an imagineer, I would try to recapture a bit of what has been lost in the necessary tree removal to make expansion and construction possible.  I would put back as many trees as practical.  I hated lake view at Poly last October because I absolutely hated looking at the bungalows.  And, I might add that I do not understand why well-off types that can afford a bungalow stay would want to be "on parade" whilst making their pilgrimage to their accommodations. 

I am hopeful that we will see an effort to shield the original villa building from a cabin view by planting a significant tree line between the expanded pool and the cabins and their walkway.  I don't care one bit about a lake view from a Villa balcony, didn't have it before this all started -- I am much more interested in being shielded from staring at the cabins (even though I expect they will look much better than over the water bungalows).  I expect that Cabin dwellers would appreciate being a bit more private also-- in fact If some level of privacy could be created I bet they could be more popular than the bungalows.

I am also hopeful that we will still have tetherball when this is done.  I expect we will have a nice new grill like Poly, along with a nice bar alongside the pool.  I am skeptical of a community hall as I didn't see one at Poly, Does VGF or BLT have one?  Of course, maybe not being on monorail we could see it.....

I wouldn't mind some of the twinkling lanterns shimmering along the cabin walkway that I could catch a glimpse of through my tree line from my balcony view...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Thanks for the various sharing of American history and some trivia surrounding it.
> 
> Now I've got a thread related topic of sorts.  With the development of VWL II and all that goes with it, I have sometimes gone back to DVC Mike's map of the development.  I guess I end up with a couple of questions that are only guesswork right now but worth discussing.
> 
> 1.  What will the area look like between current VWL and the new bungalows/cabins?  What would be your best case scenario for Disney to do there?  Would you prefer they put back as many trees as possible?  A few trees to leave a nice lake view on that side?  Something besides just trees & bushes?
> 
> 2.  What are the other buildings that are on the plans near the new swimming pool?  Rumors have included another restaurant and a community hall.  Could they be anything else?  Again, if they are putting something else in that area, what would you like to see?
> 
> Rather than discussing rumors, I guess I'm asking that if you were a Disney Imagineer and you've been told that we're building these cabins...that's a done deal...what would you like the end product to look like and still meet Disney's needs and customer experience?



I'm not having much luck thinking of what I'd have added for buildings but I would have done the cabin's differently and had them staggered thru the area - some on the water, some off and sheltered in the woods, a bit more random, rather than all lined up in a row along the lake.  I'd have made some of them 3 bedroom, GV type accommodations - but not as many as they have planned.  They'd have bunk beds in one of the bedrooms.   I'd bring back most of the trees too in the area they've taken them down.


----------



## jimmytammy

*twinklebug*
Thank you!  I too enjoy reading all the true stories rather than the fictional stuff made up to suit what others wish us to know.  Walt did a great job making history exciting, but he fictionalized and glamorized it to a degree.  Not that I dont enjoy it, because he brought it too life. 

 History and science both have been falsified through time.  Not sure why, but it seems to fit into certain agendas that suit for the times. Not meaning to get preachy here, but where science is concerned, I believe God created all.  Yet, when science is involved in most instances(understand, not knocking science, just making an observation)but where evolution is involved, when science throws out a theory and it cant be proven, they just change the theory, but Gods word stays the same.  Just something for us to ponder.  I cant take credit for this thought, credit goes to Ken Ham.  But he sure made me think in a little more logical way about this.  I guess it gets back to why do we constantly change history and science?

*Granny*
I think I would love to see some trees back in the picture to cover up and create the serenity we all enjoyed so much


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Thanks for the various sharing of American history and some trivia surrounding it.
> 
> Now I've got a thread related topic of sorts.  With the development of VWL II and all that goes with it, I have sometimes gone back to DVC Mike's map of the development.  I guess I end up with a couple of questions that are only guesswork right now but worth discussing.
> 
> 1.  What will the area look like between current VWL and the new bungalows/cabins?  What would be your best case scenario for Disney to do there?  Would you prefer they put back as many trees as possible?  A few trees to leave a nice lake view on that side?  Something besides just trees & bushes?  What I think they'll do and what I'd like them to do are two different things.  I would like the trees replaced along with a few grills and small picnic areas with tables and to make the path to the cabins with cinder, rather like the running tracks back in the 50s/60s.  What I think they'll do is plant a lot of shrubbery, plant some grass, and pave a lot of it.  Definitely need to put up twinkling lanterns and piped in Lodge music along the paths. Oh, and put topiary Mickey and buffaloes back!!
> 
> 2.  What are the other buildings that are on the plans near the new swimming pool?  Rumors have included another restaurant and a community hall.  Could they be anything else?  Again, if they are putting something else in that area, what would you like to see?  I know nothing more than the others have said, so what I'd like to see is nothing.  lol  That beach was a special place for us, and to not be able to feel the warm sand between our toes as we stand arm-in-arm looking at the sunset makes me verklempt.  Since they will put something there, I'd say put the bike/boat rental in the building, put an expanded Roaring Fork there with views of the water, move the Mercantile there (and make the current Mercantile space a larger coffee shop instead of being in the Territory Lounge), and where the bike/boat rental now sits make something like horseshoe pits, tennis courts or better yet, a meditation garden wiht plenty of benches upon which to sit and drink you liquid of choice.
> 
> Rather than discussing rumors, I guess I'm asking that if you were a Disney Imagineer and you've been told that we're building these cabins...that's a done deal...what would you like the end product to look like and still meet Disney's needs and customer experience?  I also like the idea of interspersing cabins on the water and on the grounds rather than just lined up along the shore.


I posted my answers inside the quoted material above.  Good questions!


----------



## Dizny Dad

The Pearl Harbor Arizona Memorial is indeed impressive.  Above is a photo I took while the Navy launch approached the Memorial.  Many are familiar with iconic white Memorial straddling the Arizona, But I was not aware that it was open to the sky.  I took the picture of the flag through the open top of the memorial as it was being lowered for a special memorial moment.  And for those that didn't know, oil still leaks to the surface from the 
Arizona . . .


----------



## Dizny Dad

ottawagreg said:


> . . . . . . . .  They say that one could walk over the entire battle field and not touch earth because of so dead many bodies.  It left me speechless.  . . . . . . . . .



The civil war was indeed damaging to us all; it brought with it the most US casualties of any war we have chosen to fight (Civil War ~640,000+; WWII ~405,000+).  Just makes Rodney King's plea ring out every time the news reports more fighting, deaths, etc.; "Can't we just all get along?".


----------



## Dizny Dad

OK, on a lighter note; what was the Mason-Dixon Line? (Yeah, I know, for some I should have asked what IS the Mason-Dixon Line . . . .)


----------



## sleepydog25

The Mason-Dixon line is simple.  Below it lies people who used Mason jars to can their harvest.  Above the line, it was Dixon jars.  There have been some major battles fought over that. . .


----------



## circhead

Dizny Dad said:


> OK, on a lighter note; what was the Mason-Dixon Line? (Yeah, I know, for some I should have asked what IS the Mason-Dixon Line . . . .)



The Mason/Dixon line was based on a survey done by Charles Mason and Jeremiah Dixon to settle a land dispute between the Penn and Calvert families.  The survey took 4 years to complete 1763-1767 and marked most of the boundaries between Pennsylvania, Maryland and Delaware. The line became important during the civil war as a symbolic line between free states and slave states.

I'm probably about to make myself very unpopular but 
The Emancipation Proclamation for which Lincoln gets so much credit is not worth the paper it was written on - it only freed slaves in the confederate states - the very states that did not recognize his authority over them.
It wasn't until the passage of the 13th amendment that slavery was abolished.



Granny said:


> Now I've got a thread related topic of sorts.  With the development of VWL II and all that goes with it, I have sometimes gone back to DVC Mike's map of the development.  I guess I end up with a couple of questions that are only guesswork right now but worth discussing.
> 
> 1.  What will the area look like between current VWL and the new bungalows/cabins?  What would be your best case scenario for Disney to do there?  Would you prefer they put back as many trees as possible?  A few trees to leave a nice lake view on that side?  Something besides just trees & bushes?
> 
> 2.  What are the other buildings that are on the plans near the new swimming pool?  Rumors have included another restaurant and a community hall.  Could they be anything else?  Again, if they are putting something else in that area, what would you like to see?
> 
> Rather than discussing rumors, I guess I'm asking that if you were a Disney Imagineer and you've been told that we're building these cabins...that's a done deal...what would you like the end product to look like and still meet Disney's needs and customer experience?



1.  I'm hoping Disney returns trees - full grown trees not saplings that won't be large enough to provide the serenity until long after I'm gone or my DVC expires.  I don't want to see the cabins from my balcony with them being on the water line it will interfere with any view of the lake that might have been.

2.  I would prefer they leave those buildings out altogether it's really overdeveloping the resort - too crowded.

3.  I think Kat has a good idea make some of them Grand Villas and disperse them throughout the property - not everyone wants to be on the water and it leaves some beach available to the original DVCers to enjoy.


----------



## Dizny Dad

We all know that the *Mason-Dixon Line* is the line that separates those that say _y'all_ from those that say _you'se guys_ . . . . . or _y'ins_ if you are from Pittsburgh . . .


----------



## wildernessDad

Granny said:


> WDad...as I re-read your response, I think you may have it backwards?  I think the Union called it Bull Run.


Oops, you are correct!  Sorry!


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> On to happier times...Booking Aulani for a Sept. trip today!  We have always wanted to make a trip to Hawaii and DVC has allowed this to happen.  Love our DVC



How exciting!  What a great year of travel for you.       Haven't been to Aulani yet but I have been fortunate to visit HI twice.  I have no doubt you will love it!  

Enjoying all your pics on FB Diane!         23 days to go for me.


----------



## Granny

Thank you for all your great responses to my questions.  I purposely didn't put my thoughts in as I was interested more in what you all were thinking about the VWL II development.

Personally, I would like to see a significant stand of trees between VWL and the cabins.  And a significant hedge line or other visual blocker so that the 1st floor villas won't have to look right out at the backs of the cabins.  I'm thinking also that it would be nice if they could bring the marsh/swamp area to this area similar to what the bus side of VWL looks like.  Don't know if that's feasible. 

I would like to see the cabins themselves blend in as much with the landscape and theming as possible.  Lots of stone and wood, not so much glass and steel.

As for other additional buildings, I would prefer none but if they do have to build, then I guess a restaurant/bar with lots of outdoor seating would be nice.   Though with the conversion of an entire wing of WL to DVC, it is hard to imagine a need for another restaurant.  

I just ran across our certificate that Disney gave us when we were Flag Family last year.  And part of it struck me, and I'm REALLY HOPING that Disney follows their own pledge:

_*"As is duly warranted to all those who share in the conservation and preservation of our most cherished resource the land, we bestow upon them our deepest admiration and sincere gratitude."*_

We all had deep admiration for the original Wilderness Lodge and VWL design and construction.  Let's hope that when the dust settles on VWL II, we will see that Disney followed their own advice about cherishing the resources (land, trees, etc) that made it such a special haven to start with.  


And yes, let's bring back the AWOL topiaries.


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> The Pearl Harbor Arizona Memorial is indeed impressive.  Above is a photo I took while the Navy launch approached the Memorial.  Many are familiar with iconic white Memorial straddling the Arizona, But I was not aware that it was open to the sky.  I took the picture of the flag through the open top of the memorial as it was being lowered for a special memorial moment.  And for those that didn't know, oil still leaks to the surface from the Arizona . . .



Thanks for the great pictures, DDad!  The Arizona Memorial and Vietnam Memorial in D.C. are two of the most emotionally powerful places I've ever visited.  Spending a few minutes looking out over Arlington Cemetery also provides a great context for the blessings we enjoy every day as Americans.


----------



## Dean Marino

Love the History - just requesting that we get BACK to the VWL.....


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dean Marino said:


> Love the History - just requesting that we get BACK to the VWL.....



You have a trip coming up?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

9 more sleeps here!!!  Well, probably 8 1/2 in order to make my 6am flight.    

I'm still trying to decide if I'll make a trip over to see the construction at WL/VWL.  

And I also agree with Sleepy that it would be good for them to put in a picnic area and grills.  Not just this poor sad little thing that existed for the past few years.  I think it was during our stay in May 2014 that DH and I checked on that grill a few days apart and it had the same charcoal remains in it every time that nobody cleaned out.






Now, the only grills that DH and I have actually used were at Aulani but it seems like a woodsy themed location needs some useable grills.  

And now I'm a bit sad again because I think the trees that are in this picture are all gone.


----------



## jimmytammy

*Dad*
Thanks for sharing those Pearl Harbor photos.  I think thats the 1st big thing we are going to do once we are settled in.  

*Dean*
I am ready to get back to VWL, literally!!  I think we all need to get a big busload up and go


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . . . . . . . .  The Arizona Memorial and Vietnam Memorial in D.C. are two of the most emotionally powerful places I've ever visited.  Spending a few minutes looking out over Arlington Cemetery also provides a great context for the blessings we enjoy every day as Americans.



Been to Arlington a number of times; yes, going may seem to be obligatory, but coming away will change you forever.  I've never gone to The Wall; not sure I could easily walk away, for so many reasons . . . .


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi, DD, and DMIL are enjoying their last full day in The World.  They are staying at BLT; a one bedroom has TWO bathrooms, which was a big draw for them this trip.  The week has proven to be very cold, with highs only in the 50s.  even the Silver-Backs thought it was a little cold . . . .


----------



## eliza61

*THURSDAY MORNING TRIVIA.*​A little bit of Disney trivia in honor of Black history month.

*Floyd Norman* was hired today in 1956 by Walt Disney. He is the first AA animator at disney He was an "inbetweener" working on Sleepy Beauty. An "inbetweener" basically did what the name sounds like, he drew in the frames "between" two images making sure the scene flowed, it helps also to create the illusion of motion.  LOL, I did not know this, thank google.  He also worked on 101 Dalmatians and the sword and the stone.  When Disney saw his drawings he immediately had Norman moved to the story department where he worked on The Jungle book.

And on 2/11 1963 he Beatles record the Lennon-McCartney penned song "Do You WantTo Know A Secret" for their upcoming Please Please Me record album. Mostly written by John Lennon, it is sung by George Harrison. Lennon based the song on"Wishing Well," from Walt Disney's 1937 animated feature film Snow White And The Seven Dwarfs.


----------



## Dizny Dad

It is also important to know that Floyd Norman was a vet that served his country during the Korean war.


----------



## sleepydog25

A few new pics of the construction effort closer to the docks have been posted.  If you haven't seen them or visited the thread, here's the link:   http://www.disboards.com/threads/vwl-expansion-pics.3483166/


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday @puppytrainer!!!*


----------



## Flossbolna

Hello VWL Groupies! After buying a resale VWL contract in 2014, I will finally get to stay at my new home resort later this year. With all the construction going on, I am wondering what I should put down as a room request? We have a one bedroom villa booked and I usually only request to not have first floor as I am usually not that bothered with location. However, I would hate to have to see a building site for 10 nights, especially since we like to sleep in. Any suggestions would be very appreciated!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday puppytrainer!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies Flossbolna!!!!
I would request a bus stop view.  There really isnt a category named this, but you want see the lake this way, thus, you want see construction


----------



## twinklebug

*Happy Birthday *@puppytrainer *! *


----------



## circhead

Happy Birthday PuppyTrainer!




jimmytammy said:


> *Dad*
> 
> *Dean*
> I am ready to get back to VWL, literally!!  I think we all need to get a big busload up and go



I'll drive - I can pick up everyone from NY to Fla.
Since i just did NY to Colorado (1900 miles, no stops - 2 drivers) I'm in top form and ready to tackle it.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Hey, Eliza, is that a new Avatar, or just me?  I like it!


----------



## jade1

sleepydog25 said:


> A few new pics of the construction effort closer to the docks have been posted.  If you haven't seen them or visited the thread, here's the link:   http://www.disboards.com/threads/vwl-expansion-pics.3483166/




Thanks sleepydog25

Have been discussing possible fireworks views from some:


----------



## puppytrainer

Thank you for the birthday wishes!  Right digit is a 0 so it's a big one this year!


----------



## sleepydog25

Flossbolna said:


> Hello VWL Groupies! After buying a resale VWL contract in 2014, I will finally get to stay at my new home resort later this year. With all the construction going on, I am wondering what I should put down as a room request? We have a one bedroom villa booked and I usually only request to not have first floor as I am usually not that bothered with location. However, I would hate to have to see a building site for 10 nights, especially since we like to sleep in. Any suggestions would be very appreciated!


Welcome, *Flossbolna*!!  And a hearty hello to *jade1*, as well!!  Both of you pull up a rocker and sit a spell, and thanks for joining in.  I agree with JT that if you want to avoid the sight of on-going construction, I'd ask _not_ to have a lake view.  On the other hand, I've seen several pictures from folks who have recently had a lake side room, and the views of the lake--while encompassing the cleared land--are superb.  A couple have reported that seeing EWP from their balconies has been a blast.  The main question is whether the noise would bother you if you sleep in.  We're out of bed by 6 - 6:30 most days (habit), so it wouldn't bother us nor hopefully will it in a week or so.

And *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, PUPPY!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Flossbolna said:


> Hello VWL Groupies! After buying a resale VWL contract in 2014, I will finally get to stay at my new home resort later this year. With all the construction going on, I am wondering what I should put down as a room request? We have a one bedroom villa booked and I usually only request to not have first floor as I am usually not that bothered with location. However, I would hate to have to see a building site for 10 nights, especially since we like to sleep in. Any suggestions would be very appreciated!



Welcome!  I agree that if you don't want to see any of the construction out your window and would like to limit the noise then request bus side.  Of course, if you're like me, VWL always has given me the opposite side of the building I have requested!  lol  I always travel with ear plugs too just in case.  My worst ever was overlooking the building of Aria on the Vegas strip from my convention hotel room.  The city that never sleeps also apparently does construction 24 hours!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jade1 said:


> Thanks sleepydog25
> 
> Have been discussing possible fireworks views from some:



I didn't ask on the other thread, but these were pictures from the monorail, correct?


----------



## jade1

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I didn't ask on the other thread, but these were pictures from the monorail, correct?



Yes they were.

Would love to walk down there and check the view of MK from that corner. Might be totally blocked for all I know.


----------



## Granny

jade1 said:


> Thanks sleepydog25
> 
> Have been discussing possible fireworks views from some:



I think there may be significant fireworks view for not only the five red dot cabins but also the ones near the marina.   We've heard the rumor that they may take down some trees on the island between CR and WL to enhance the view.  In my opinion, Disney may very well do that if they think it will help them sell the new high-priced, high-point requirement cabins.  I don't think they will be quite the same view as the Poly Bungalows, but it wouldn't surprise me if they marketed them in a similar way and pumped "Wishes" sound into their rooms.

Our room at VWL last year actually had a view of the top of the highest Wishes fireworks.  Before that I would have thought that no VWL rooms could see any of Wishes.


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> Hey, Eliza, is that a new Avatar, or just me?  I like it!


I think it is a new avatar for Eliza.  And what's not to like about SJ?


----------



## wildernessDad

Dizny Dad said:


> View attachment 150401View attachment 150403
> 
> The Pearl Harbor Arizona Memorial is indeed impressive.  Above is a photo I took while the Navy launch approached the Memorial.  Many are familiar with iconic white Memorial straddling the Arizona, But I was not aware that it was open to the sky.  I took the picture of the flag through the open top of the memorial as it was being lowered for a special memorial moment.  And for those that didn't know, oil still leaks to the surface from the
> Arizona . . .
> 
> View attachment 150404



Weird.  I spend 6 years in the Navy, about 4 of which was in Hawaii (and other places on a submarine).  When I was in off crew, I would report over at Ford Island at Pearl Harbor and pass the Arizona Memorial on the way over and back, watching the oil slick of the sunken vessel floating on the water.  Even though I passed that monument a bunch of times, I never actually visited.  I must remedy that one day.


----------



## Flossbolna

Thanks for the warm welcome and the recommendations! So, how would you world the request? I like sending my room requests in through the DVC contact form. And I am afraid of asking for "not lake view" as I am afraid that someone reading it in a hurry might oversee the little word "not". If I ask for "bus stop view" as @jimmytammy suggested, would this work?? I have a bad track record with getting my requests, but in this case I really want to avoid the construction side and do all I can to avoid it!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Flossbolna said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome and the recommendations! So, how would you world the request? I like sending my room requests in through the DVC contact form. And I am afraid of asking for "not lake view" as I am afraid that someone reading it in a hurry might oversee the little word "not". If I ask for "bus stop view" as @jimmytammy suggested, would this work?? I have a bad track record with getting my requests, but in this case I really want to avoid the construction side and do all I can to avoid it!



Even numbered rooms are on the bus side so you could word it either just even numbered room or even numbered room bus side.


----------



## Corinne

HI Groupies,

Saturday morning has become my check in day. I hope you are all well. 

it's been a long three weeks.....dad is back in hospital, blood clots have developed now. We are just taking one day at a time. 

Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Flossbolna

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Even numbered rooms are on the bus side so you could word it either just even numbered room or even numbered room bus side.



Thanks! That's perfect!


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> HI Groupies,
> 
> Saturday morning has become my check in day. I hope you are all well.
> 
> it's been a long three weeks.....dad is back in hospital, blood clots have developed now. We are just taking one day at a time.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend.


Prayers continue, Corinne.  Best wishes during this challenging time.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> HI Groupies,
> 
> Saturday morning has become my check in day. I hope you are all well.
> 
> it's been a long three weeks.....dad is back in hospital, blood clots have developed now. We are just taking one day at a time.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend.



Keeping you in my prayers Corinne!


----------



## twinklebug

Corinne said:


> it's been a long three weeks.....dad is back in hospital, blood clots have developed now. We are just taking one day at a time.



((Hugs)) Corinne.


----------



## ottawagreg

Peace I leave with you; my peace I give you. I do not give to you as the world gives. Do not let your hearts be troubled and do not be afraid.  John 14:27

I will pray also Corinne.


----------



## jimmytammy

Continuing to lift you folks up Corinne


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happy Valentines Day Groupies!

And to our special Valentine baby,

*Happy Birthday Cheer4Bison!!!*


----------



## jimmytammy

*Happy Birthday Jill!!*

*Happy Valentines Day to all you folks!!*


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday Jill!

Happy Valentines Day Groupies!

Thank you for the continued prayers, all.  It means so much.*


----------



## twinklebug

Happy Birthday Cheer4Bison!* *


----------



## Granny

*   Happy Birthday Jill !!!   *


----------



## cheer4bison

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Happy Valentines Day Groupies!
> 
> And to our special Valentine baby,
> 
> *Happy Birthday Cheer4Bison!!!*



Thanks so much to my groupies for the warm birthday wishes!! That's about all that is warm here in New Jersey. Brrrrr. It is so cold! Looking forward to crossing paths with as many of you as possible in the months and years ahead. I never met a groupie I didn't like!!


----------



## twokats

Happy Valentines Day Groupies!

*Happy Birthday Cheer4Bison!*


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Happy Birthday Cheer4Bison !! 

Just maintaining my reputation for always being a day late.  Hope it was a wonderful day!*


----------



## jimmytammy

It snowed again last night, I think a FL move may be in my near future

Sleepy, how are you faring?


----------



## ottawagreg

jimmytammy said:


> It snowed again last night, I think a FL move may be in my near future



I have a real nice 3 bedroom, 3 bath, 3 car attached garage that I would make available to you.  Well kept and never smoked in.  If you're interested I would send pics.  Sure it's in the socialist state of Illinois and taxes are obscene, but the gangs in Chicago have not reached us yet.  When winter is over in late April, spring time usually last five or six days before the summer humidity sets in.  I think about moving south every single day of my life.  Maybe I am qualified to get a job in Ocala, FL working on a horse farm.  I could use my annual pass on weekends and ride the boat to WL for supper at the Roaring Forks.


----------



## jimmytammy

ottawagreg said:


> I have a real nice 3 bedroom, 3 bath, 3 car attached garage that I would make available to you.  Well kept and never smoked in.  If you're interested I would send pics.  Sure it's in the socialist state of Illinois and taxes are obscene, but the gangs in Chicago have not reached us yet.  When winter is over in late April, spring time usually last five or six days before the summer humidity sets in.  I think about moving south every single day of my life.  Maybe I am qualified to get a job in Ocala, FL working on a horse farm.  I could use my annual pass on weekends and ride the boat to WL for supper at the Roaring Forks.


Thanks for the offer Greg, but my vehicles refuse to go any further north than VA. these days and it will only travel that way from Spring til FallBut I like your idea of a horse farm.  You know, they have a real nice horse barn over at a little ol place called Ft. Wilderness.  I could see me settling in there for life!


----------



## ottawagreg

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks for the offer Greg, but my vehicles refuse to go any further north than VA. these days and it will only travel that way from Spring til FallBut I like your idea of a horse farm.  You know, they have a real nice horse barn over at a little ol place called Ft. Wilderness.  I could see me settling in there for life!


Yeah.  That is what I figured.  Oh well.  We arrive at the castle on 03/19.  so i got that going for me!


----------



## jimmytammy

ottawagreg said:


> Yeah.  That is what I figured.  Oh well.  We arrive at the castle on 03/19.  so i got that going for me!


We arrive on 3/3(not soon enough IMO)for a non park 2 day stay before heading to warmer waters on The Fantasy.  Cant wait!!  But good luck with that house sale all the same


----------



## Dean Marino

ottawagreg said:


> I have a real nice 3 bedroom, 3 bath, 3 car attached garage that I would make available to you.  Well kept and never smoked in.  If you're interested I would send pics.  Sure it's in the socialist state of Illinois and taxes are obscene, but the gangs in Chicago have not reached us yet.  When winter is over in late April, spring time usually last five or six days before the summer humidity sets in.  I think about moving south every single day of my life.  Maybe I am qualified to get a job in Ocala, FL working on a horse farm.  I could use my annual pass on weekends and ride the boat to WL for supper at the Roaring Forks.


We live in MI.... No gangs once you learn to avoid Flint, Detroit, and Saginaw....

Not likely to move to FL.... WINTERS would be better, but SUMMERS (from March 1 to Oct 15), would be horrible - constant AC .
Nope, we are retired HERE (in MI), and use all the cash we save with a lower living cost to go to WDW twice per year.... April and November.
April - snow just melted, airplanes actually FLY.  FL NOT running 110 in the day.
November - snow not quite here yet, airplanes actually FLY . FL NOT running 110 in the day.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Nicoal13!!!*


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Nicoal13!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Morning Groupies!  Boy do I ever feel 'out of the loop'.  Mom, daughter and I are back from a very nice - but cold - week at Kidani.  We experienced the 1-bedroom with 2 baths for the first time.  What a wonderful room!  I would definitely stay again.  Mom was in a wheelchair, so we operated at a much slower rate.  I had hoped to find time to get to the Lodge, but that just didn't happen. 

I need to go back and get caught up on the happenings of the thread.  We have about 8 inches of new snowfall on the ground.  Area schools are closed.  Ahhh yes, winter.

Enjoy your day!

*Happy Birthday Nicoal13 *


----------



## Dizny Dad

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Nicoal13 !! 

Great to have DiznyDi back home!


----------



## DiznyDi

OK, so I went back, read and am now caught up.

WELCOME to the new groupies that have found their way over to our little corner of the web.  And thanks jade for the WL pics.  We were able to see the clearing as we rode the monorail - made me sad 

Happy Belated birthday puppytrainer!

I believe it was pirate granny that related the story of dad, his wheelchair and the young father helping him in the restroom - what a great memory!  Thanks for sharing.  I did make mom a bag to hang off her wheelchair that housed her cane.  The bag had her name on it.  I'd also made a 'tag' of Animal Kingdom Lodge/Dillon just in case the wheelchair came up missing.  We had no difficulties at all.

Continued prayers for your dad, Corinne.  And prayers of strength for you.  Please keep us informed.  We care.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Hi everybody, I put this in the other current thread, but wanted to post them here as well.  Felling all kind of emotions about this.  Lake view at the Lodge.......











Friendlyadvice2, A moment ago Edit Report


----------



## Granny

DiznyDi said:


> Mom, daughter and I are back from a very nice - but cold - week at Kidani.  We experienced the 1-bedroom with 2 baths for the first time.  What a wonderful room!  I would definitely stay again.



Welcome back, Di!  Glad to hear that your trip was a good one, though chillier than hoped.  I agree, those 1BR with two baths are great at Kidani.  Even when it was just Cindy and I, it was very nice.


*Happy Birthday Nicoal13!*


----------



## sleepydog25

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Hi everybody, I put this in the other current thread, but wanted to post them here as well.  Felling all kind of emotions about this.  Lake view at the Lodge.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friendlyadvice2, A moment ago Edit Report


Hmmm.  Am I wrong in seeing (or actually not seeing) that much of the camouflage fencing is gone?  It appears in the bottom photo that there is no fencing between the new refurb of the one wing of the Lodge and what used to be the Hidden Springs pool.  Not much in the top photo showing, either.  On a sentimental note, the upper right hand corner of the top picture (what used to be the beach) is where *Luv* and I first met.  It will probably be a custodian's room when the new building appears. . .


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> Hmmm.  Am I wrong in seeing (or actually not seeing) that much of the camouflage fencing is gone?  It appears in the bottom photo that there is no fencing between the new refurb of the one wing of the Lodge and what used to be the Hidden Springs pool.  Not much in the top photo showing, either.  On a sentimental note, the upper right hand corner of the top picture (what used to be the beach) is where *Luv* and I first met.  It will probably be a custodian's room when the new building appears. . .



Aw, I have to believe it will be a nice location when done. They'd be silly to not have a deck out there looking toward the lake. 
Wouldn't it be nice to sit out there with champagne service when you reach your 50th anniversary? (Kind of hard to use a walker on sand )


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

sleepydog25 said:


> Hmmm.  Am I wrong in seeing (or actually not seeing) that much of the camouflage fencing is gone?  It appears in the bottom photo that there is no fencing between the new refurb of the one wing of the Lodge and what used to be the Hidden Springs pool.  Not much in the top photo showing, either.  On a sentimental note, the upper right hand corner of the top picture (what used to be the beach) is where *Luv* and I first met.  It will probably be a custodian's room when the new building appears. . .



Missing the beach too, Sleepy! Although obviously nothing "official" from Disney yet, the camo fence that was once along the South Wing sidewalk is gone and the construction workers saying that whole wing is DVC.  Saying cabins to be built one-at-time to completion vs. several at once.  Not sure that makes sense, but evidently that's plan....today anyway.  A lot of ground prep, piping going on.  Rooms at least on 4th and 5th floors should have lake views.  They've kept fencing around some trees to prevent damage, but in my mind, too much damage already done.  I'm sure it will be nice when done, but definitely not what we're used to.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Hmmm.  Am I wrong in seeing (or actually not seeing) that much of the camouflage fencing is gone?  It appears in the bottom photo that there is no fencing between the new refurb of the one wing of the Lodge and what used to be the Hidden Springs pool.  Not much in the top photo showing, either.  On a sentimental note, the upper right hand corner of the top picture (what used to be the beach) is where *Luv* and I first met.  It will probably be a custodian's room when the new building appears. . .



The camo fence that was previously up was moved as I understand and you can't even walk that way anymore.  Going to the boats or the pool or Roaring Fork you have to go thru the WL lobby.


----------



## sleepydog25

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Missing the beach too, Sleepy! Although obviously nothing "official" from Disney yet, the camo fence that was once along the South Wing sidewalk is gone and the construction workers saying that whole wing is DVC.  Saying cabins to be built one-at-time to completion vs. several at once.  Not sure that makes sense, but evidently that's plan....today anyway.  A lot of ground prep, piping going on.  Rooms at least on 4th and 5th floors should have lake views.  They've kept fencing around some trees to prevent damage, but in my mind, too much damage already done.  I'm sure it will be nice when done, but definitely not what we're used to.


Like others, I have read where the entire south wing was to be renovated to DVC rooms, though it remains to be seen whether they'll do a PVB-thing and make them all just studios.  Could you walk down that sidewalk or was it sealed off?  It looks muddy, naturally.  We may have a similar view next week.

*Twinks*:  I hope you're right and that spot will be something great like a deck or at least a window dining table.  I'm just not hopeful right now since I saw nothing wrong with the beach in the first place.  Yeah, yeah, I'm slow to change.

*Kathy*:  Thanks for the info!


----------



## Dizny Dad

sleepydog25 said:


> . . . . . . . .the upper right hand corner of the top picture (what used to be the beach) is where *Luv* and I first met.  It will probably be a custodian's room when the new building appears. . .



First let me say that I am still laughing, even as I type this . . . . . aren't so many things like that in life . . . . and I'm sure we all can tell stories . . .


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> It snowed again last night, I think a FL move may be in my near future
> 
> Sleepy, how are you faring?



Take me with you JT!       Although compared to last winter this winter has been a piece of cake.  Funny you mention moving to FL.  DH & I are getting ready to meet with a financial planner to figure out college, retirement, etc.  One of the things we've been discussing is relocation.  Yay or nay.      I know with 100% certainty I cannot spend my retirement years dealing with snow.  Nope, nope, nope.  So we've been tossing around the to move or not to move & where to move questions.  If we didn't relocate south maybe being snowbunnies for the winter could work.  If we were snowbunnies then what makes sense?  Buy a small place or rent a place for the winter?  I know I can't go without my fur babies so renting could be more challenging.  On the otherhand do I want to have a 2nd home in another state I only visit a few months out of the year?   Not sure how it will all work out but now's the time to start seeing what's possible & what's just a pipe dream.

I emailed Tammy but didn't get a reply back.  I'm arriving in WDW on 3/4.  Afternoon though.  Not sure that will give me enough time to catch up with you but if we can work out a quick hi that would be great.  Where are you staying?  I'm at BLT that night.  Moving to VGF Sat then BC on Sun.  No luck with my one night wait list for Fri at VGF so 2 moves for us.

Corrine - 

This thread is getting harder & harder to keep up with!   

Welcome back Di!  Really enjoyed all your pictures on FB.

Kat - have a great trip!

Updated constuction photos aren't getting any easier to look at.         I will say the view of the lake will be nice.  That's a big concession for me.  

Welcome to all the new groupies!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome back Di!  Glad yall had a great trip We too like Kidani, though we have only stayed once.  My only holdback, the long halls, but hey, its a great resort no matter.

Seeing that clear shot of the lake, isnt it odd we always requested lake view, _wanted too, had too, _see the lake.  Now that we got a clear view, we want it back the old way.  Dont get me wrong, I am there with you, wish they had left it alone...but we are a odd bunch arent we, humans, wanting one thing, but not really


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> This thread is getting harder & harder to keep up with!


Maybe you should drop by more often. . . 

We're with you and JT about moving south.  I've noticed that the less young I get, the more I hate cold and snow.  Our part of the country (southwest VA) has four distinct seasons, but it's that nasty winter one that has me longing for warmer temps.  Sometimes, we get fairly mild winters, but more often we get a month of decent winter weather then have a couple of crappy months.  This winter is a great example.  Fine until a couple of weeks after Christmas, then bitter cold, followed by a whomping of a snow storm, followed by enough warmth to melt the snow but bring in soaking rains (ergo, flooding), followed by more bitter cold, then another snow storm which brought in freezing rain followed the next day by three more inches of snow.  Kids will be going to school in July at this rate.

We've also had the discussion of moving full-time once we retire, to renting during the winter south of here, to buying but not using it all year for awhile.  It's an on-going discussion.


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> Maybe you should drop by more often. . .


----------



## wildernessDad

All this talk about moving to FL.  Actually, I plan to do just that in a few years if things work out or maybe sooner.  Moon Express will be looking for GNC Engineers to work at the Cape and I'm on the list to be talked to about a position.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> All this talk about moving to FL.  Actually, I plan to do just that in a few years if things work out or maybe sooner.  Moon Express will be looking for GNC Engineers to work at the Cape and I'm on the list to be talked to about a position.



That just sounds sooo cool WD!


----------



## jimmytammy

*Sleepy*, We are tossing around same ideas...rent, buy a small house or condo(like condo idea, no maint.=more time at WDW )in FL. and still have a small place in NC for the warmer mos. in FL.  I had a great aunt who lived in FL. in winter mos then moved back to town here in NC through summer, got the best of both worlds
*WD*, Very cool!


----------



## DiznyDi

Sleepy and JT: DDad and I are discussing the same.  We've met with a realtor and have an area in mind.  My old bones just do not like these cold winters anymore!  That's still several years down the road though.....

We had a little light snowfall yesterday.  There's still 6-8" on the ground.  Our roads are clear and easily managed.  Mom and I were out for a Dr's appointment yesterday and expect to do a little grocery shopping today.  Our temps are to soar into the 50's over the week-end.... then all this snow turns into slush and mud....I hate mud.

Very cool, indeed WD!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Moving to Florida!?!   Remember dear, Florida has lots of LARGE bugs, extreme heat in summer, LARGE snakes . . . . . and Bobcats!


----------



## twinklebug

Dizny Dad said:


> Moving to Florida!?!   Remember dear, Florida has lots of LARGE bugs, extreme heat in summer, LARGE snakes . . . . . and Bobcats!


You forgot sinkholes. Lots and lots of sinkholes. Even Disney isn't immune to the limestone melting away underfoot with help from acid rain and droughts.

The bobcats don't bother me. They'd much rather keep to themselves than anything. If you see one in a populated area it's because they're having trouble finding food in the woods, or the woods have been turned into a people-habitat.  The big bugs and snakes on the otherhand... uh. Yeah.


----------



## horselover

twinklebug said:


> You forgot sinkholes. Lots and lots of sinkholes. Even Disney isn't immune to the limestone melting away underfoot with help from acid rain and droughts.
> 
> The bobcats don't bother me. They'd much rather keep to themselves than anything. If you see one in a populated area it's because they're having trouble finding food in the woods, or the woods have been turned into a people-habitat.  *The big bugs and snakes on the otherhand... uh. Yeah*.



Right there with you Twinklebug!  I'd probably have a problem with the gaters too.  Bobcats.  Eh.  We have coyotes & fisher cats here.  No big deal.  They keep to themselves.

Checking in more often Sleepy!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

1 more sleep!     And almost perfect timing - if I had left yesterday I would have been flying to similar weather in FL as we were having in Reno.  But this morning we woke up to 6 inches of snow and more coming!  Get me out of here!!!!  Most of my family seems to assume I'll drag DH down to FL to live.    Actually, we've talked about a warmer location too and that likely will happen but it's a tiny bit more likely to be the dry heat of southern Nevada or Ariz.   I had a great aunt, uncle and cousin that snowbirded in Winter Park from Wisconsin for years and years.  That's why I got to start visiting WDW in 1973 and haven't stopped!  

Has anyone seen this?  I had gotten info here several months ago about the tree clearing going on around Epcot.  Well, here's how it's shaping up!






I have to say, that's cool attention to detail to make a Mickey Head out of your solar farm!

And here's an aerial of VWL.  Sad to say it doesn't make me smile like the solar panels.






The pictures are on Orlando Theme Park News.


----------



## sawkam

Does it look like the roof is being replaced close to the main lodge?  I don't remember seeing any information about roof replacement so maybe my eyes are deceiving me.


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> 1 more sleep!     And almost perfect timing - if I had left yesterday I would have been flying to similar weather in FL as we were having in Reno.  But this morning we woke up to 6 inches of snow and more coming!  Get me out of here!!!!  Most of my family seems to assume I'll drag DH down to FL to live.    Actually, we've talked about a warmer location too and that likely will happen but it's a tiny bit more likely to be the dry heat of southern Nevada or Ariz.   I had a great aunt, uncle and cousin that snowbirded in Winter Park from Wisconsin for years and years.  That's why I got to start visiting WDW in 1973 and haven't stopped!
> 
> Has anyone seen this?  I had gotten info here several months ago about the tree clearing going on around Epcot.  Well, here's how it's shaping up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say, that's cool attention to detail to make a Mickey Head out of your solar farm!
> 
> And here's an aerial of VWL.  Sad to say it doesn't make me smile like the solar panels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pictures are on Orlando Theme Park News.



Love photo #1.  Hate photo #2.  Thanks for posting Kathy.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sawkam said:


> Does it look like the roof is being replaced close to the main lodge?  I don't remember seeing any information about roof replacement so maybe my eyes are deceiving me.



It does look like that is what is going on.  Good catch!  I'm guessing it might just be an issue with that section since nothing was otherwise announced.


----------



## sleepydog25

Well, we are here now after stopping overnight in our usual place in Brunswick, GA.  First thing, we hit the race expo at Wide World of Sports. . .and it was a zoo!  Poorly managed entry to get the t-shirt which comes as part of the fee for entering.  Race packet pick-up was fine, but instead of having t-shirts there, you had to go to the main expo building (Jostens bldg) which had a line that extended from near the entrance, wound around the main quad  area, down stairs, around planters, down an alley, back up the stairs on the other side, down the length of the Jostens bldg, and then finally into the expo itself.  Crazy!  We cheated a little and got in quickly.  More on that later. 

Our room?  5523, a 1BR.  Wow.  Simply wow.  Yes, it has the bland refurb treatment like the other rooms at VWL, but the vaulted ceilings (both living space and BR) are very nice.  If you'll note the last two digits, we got one of the coveted corner rooms that WOULD have overlooked the courtyard and Hidden Springs pool. We've been hoping to get one of these rooms for years. So, we have two balconies and a great view of the lake.  Yes, we have the dormer-style balconies, so we can't see the lake sitting down; however, it's not a major issue for us.  Yes, construction is very, VERY evident, and if I can figure out how to get photos from my phone to this thread, I will do so at some point.  Meanwhile, I will report that the whole Hidden Springs pool and beach area are completely in the digging phase.  There is scaffolding covering the entire length of the south wing of the main Lodge on what used to be pool-facing rooms.  The side facing VWL, however, has none except at the very end near what used to be the beach.  As you walk from the bus stop toward the Villas section, there is a brown construction wall that seals off the sidewalk between the main Lodge and the Villas, and there is a gate that straddles said sidewalk.  That wall and gate encompass where DVC Mickey used to be, so perhaps he will come back once construction is complete.  The buffalo topiaries are, likewise, still missing.  The Smell-itizer, or whatever it's called, is on steroids as the wonderful Lodge-y smell was more noticeable than we've seen, er, smelled before.  CMs, thus far, have been extremely friendly.  Construction noise is faint (then again we are on the fifth floor) and at this time--4:45--all the equipment is now gone and stopped.  

I am still verklempt about all the construction, and I'm missing the beach already.  However, the Lodge is still gorgeous; the boat horns and boats are still omnipresent; and the feeling of being home still exists.  I don't know what all the changes incorporate, and I won't like them all, I'm sure.  Still, it's good to be "home" even with all its warts.  Will check back later.


----------



## Granny

*Kathy*...thank you for the aerial photos of the construction.  Those pictures really provide the full scope of the project.  I'll look forward to seeing more of them as things progress.

*Sleepy*...glad to hear that you were able to get one of those corner rooms with the oversized living room.  Lots of room to spread out and a real dining table (where my computer was set up the last time we stayed in one of those..which was last year!  

We'll be looking for more updates as we go, and of course more photos.  You'd think by now the DISBoards would have an app to allow photos to upload directly into thread posts!


----------



## Granny

So I went out to Orlando Theme Park News...kind of a cool site.

Here's a broader picture that I snipped off that site showing the entire scope of the construction:


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Has anyone seen this?  I had gotten info here several months ago about the tree clearing going on around Epcot.  Well, here's how it's shaping up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say, that's cool attention to detail to make a Mickey Head out of your solar farm!


Love it.
If I didn't know better, I'd say Disney is setting up yet another signal to any alien life forms that may/may not exist that this planet is owned and operated by The Disney Corporation.


----------



## DiznyDi

Wow, lots happening today!  Thanks Kathy and Granny for the aerial view of our dear Lodge.  Really makes me sad. 1-more sleep  Yea!  I hope you have nicer weather than we did last week.  I did enjoy the clear, blue sky even if was a little on the cooler side.

Great score sleepy of your wonderful room!  Daughter and I had that room last Feb for our mothers/daughters trip with my dear friend and her daughter.  Love the space!

Love your comment Twink.  And we're right there supporting it .


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> Well, we are here now after stopping overnight in our usual place in Brunswick, GA.  First thing, we hit the race expo at Wide World of Sports. . .and it was a zoo!  Poorly managed entry to get the t-shirt which comes as part of the fee for entering.  Race packet pick-up was fine, but instead of having t-shirts there, you had to go to the main expo building (Jostens bldg) which had a line that extended from near the entrance, wound around the main quad  area, down stairs, around planters, down an alley, back up the stairs on the other side, down the length of the Jostens bldg, and then finally into the expo itself.  Crazy!  We cheated a little and got in quickly.  More on that later.
> 
> Our room?  5523, a 1BR.  Wow.  Simply wow.  Yes, it has the bland refurb treatment like the other rooms at VWL, but the vaulted ceilings (both living space and BR) are very nice.  If you'll note the last two digits, we got one of the coveted corner rooms that WOULD have overlooked the courtyard and Hidden Springs pool. We've been hoping to get one of these rooms for years. So, we have two balconies and a great view of the lake.  Yes, we have the dormer-style balconies, so we can't see the lake sitting down; however, it's not a major issue for us.  Yes, construction is very, VERY evident, and if I can figure out how to get photos from my phone to this thread, I will do so at some point.  Meanwhile, I will report that the whole Hidden Springs pool and beach area are completely in the digging phase.  There is scaffolding covering the entire length of the south wing of the main Lodge on what used to be pool-facing rooms.  The side facing VWL, however, has none except at the very end near what used to be the beach.  As you walk from the bus stop toward the Villas section, there is a brown construction wall that seals off the sidewalk between the main Lodge and the Villas, and there is a gate that straddles said sidewalk.  That wall and gate encompass where DVC Mickey used to be, so perhaps he will come back once construction is complete.  The buffalo topiaries are, likewise, still missing.  The Smell-itizer, or whatever it's called, is on steroids as the wonderful Lodge-y smell was more noticeable than we've seen, er, smelled before.  CMs, thus far, have been extremely friendly.  Construction noise is faint (then again we are on the fifth floor) and at this time--4:45--all the equipment is now gone and stopped.
> 
> I am still verklempt about all the construction, and I'm missing the beach already.  However, the Lodge is still gorgeous; the boat horns and boats are still omnipresent; and the feeling of being home still exists.  I don't know what all the changes incorporate, and I won't like them all, I'm sure.  Still, it's good to be "home" even with all its warts.  Will check back later.



Shhhhhh!!!!!  That's my favorite room of all time!  I never tell anyone the number because then when I request it it won't be available!  

Thanks for the construction updates.  Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Dean Marino

Our 60 day mark for April comes up this Saturday.... Check in and FP's .  And we could care LESS about construction - staying at VWL .
I'm just worried about our CM Friends at WC & AP.... Hunphrey's is sort of showing the Lodge as a Ghost Town .  And those folks need the tip income for their families .


----------



## sleepydog25

Dean Marino said:


> Our 60 day mark for April comes up this Saturday.... Check in and FP's .  And we could care LESS about construction - staying at VWL .
> I'm just worried about our CM Friends at WC & AP.... Hunphrey's is sort of showing the Lodge as a Ghost Town .  And those folks need the tip income for their families .


For us, not staying during construction wasn't an option as we hadn't stayed at "home" for nearly three years save one night before our last cruise.  We missed the Lodge.  We are missing the Hidden Springs pool and hot tub, missing the nature trail, missing not being able to stroll the grounds of the Lodge except the front and main pool, and missing the trees (and beach!).  Still, our room is clean, huge, and in a great location.  Oh, and I just watched the EWP and could see the entire train of floats nearly unobstructed save for a few, sparse, still-standing trees.  There does seem to be fewer people at the Lodge, in general, but WCC and RF seemed very busy both times we walked by (lunch & dinner).  We eat at AP Sunday night after the race.  Oh, one more aggravating note:  now the geese topiaries are gone!  I get the distinct feeling that all of these topiaries--the geese, the buffalo, and DVC Mickey--may be gone for good.  My guess is the cost to upkeep them didn't sit right with the bean counters.  While VWL and the Lodge remain dear to me, my heart sinks a bit each time I see relics of a more serene time disappear.  Finally, I'll end with a late-breaking report from some source *Luv* just read that says all of the sold out DVC properties except HHI and Vero will go for an extra $5 per point starting next week, with the range of $140 (OKW, SSR) to $180 (VGF, BLT).  VWL will be $160.  Yowser.


----------



## eliza61

Dean Marino said:


> Our 60 day mark for April comes up this Saturday.... Check in and FP's .  And we could care LESS about construction - staying at VWL .
> I'm just worried about our CM Friends at WC & AP.... Hunphrey's is sort of showing the Lodge as a Ghost Town .  And those folks need the tip income for their families .



So growing up in a restaurant family Dean, I know how that can be. If it helps a little I will say, if you work in the industry for any length of time you know all about the ebbs and flows. Hopefully they have adjusted some what, not that it's easy.  lol, when I first moved to a new state my employee somehow forgot to take out state taxes for 6 months.    when they caught their mistake (after I notified them 3X's  ) they took them out in one big whoop.  OOh how nice, a paycheck for 217.00 for the month, this should be interesting.  

Anyhoo, I guess I'm guilty also, as a standard practice no matter where I vacation, I tend to run once I get wind of "construction".  One of those ironies of life, everyone wants  hotels to be nice and updated.... no one wants to be there when that happens.

Let's keep our fingers crossed that the CM's come through this with flying colors.  people are also what make the lodge special


----------



## Dizny Dad

sleepydog25 said:


> . . . . . . . . I am still verklempt about all the construction, . . . . .



As to what is happening at our beloved Lodge, one is either verklempt or pisk . . no middle of the road! (couldn't help myself . . .sorry)


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> As to what is happening at our beloved Lodge, one is either verklempt or pisk . . no middle of the road! (couldn't help myself . . .sorry)


Will admit that I had to look up the word pisk.  You're right, either one or the other.  

Day Two:  Started early as we were up by 6:15 and hitting EMH at MK by 7:50.  Unlike past EMHs during busy seasons, the only Lands open were Fantasyland and Tomorrowland.  However, they had opened up the park about five minutes earlier than our arrival, so Fantasyland was already booming. We opted for Buzz and rode him twice back to back.  After that, it was Starbucks, people watching, then off to Liberty Square for HM. . .only it wasn't working (the theme for the day).  So, POTC was up next followed by Tiki Room.  Went back by HM (still not working) and opted for Philharmagic.  At that point, it was time for us to head over to DHS for lunch after a quick stop at the Lodge.  We were at the boat launch by 10:25 but had no boat for half an hour as one of them apparently was down since the one we finally secured looked like a floating barge with a roof.  Our quick stop at the Lodge took a few minutes longer as we stopped by DVC desk for grins and the rep there talked us into meeting with a sales center person later that afternoon.  The reward for what wound up being about 30 minutes talking to the sales rep?  Three FPs for both of us good anywhere, any ride, for the next 72 hours.  We chose to go to Poly in order to view the bungalows. 

We did lunch at Brown Derby, got picked up by the DVC staff backstage there (cool!), and then toured a bungalow.  Wow.  Gorgeous but pricey, of course.  The special offer going on?  An extra 10 points for minimum 100 point purchase with points at $168 per.  Uh, no.  But we did score our FPs and weren't pressured at all, so worth the extra effort.  Oh, while at DHS, ToT was down for a bit, so our FP at 1 was good anytime after the ride came back up which was shortly before 2.  FP line took 25 minutes as only two elevators were working, while the standby line wait was 2 hours. . .and there were tons of people in that line!  RnR went smoothly, but when we got on Star Tours, the ride started then shut down at the very moment Darth appears, sticks out his hand, and says we can't leave due to a rebel on board.  Five minutes later, the ride restarted.  Dinner tonight was Coral Reef and it was quite good, actually, especially the grilled octopus appetizer.  Topnotch!

As for Disney news, I'm still seething a bit that the geese topiaries have also disappeared, especially since we had noted that at least those were still there a mere six weeks ago.  Construction has laid some vertical piping, especially the northwest corner of the zone which I'm guessing might be plumbing for bathrooms?  On the southeast corner of the zone, along where the nature trail used to be, a dozer was digging a large hole yesterday, but it was filled in today and covered over with sand.  As for the cabins being built, based on our observations along the shore line near the north wing of the Lodge as we boated over to MK, there is still a line of trees along that stretch leading us to believe that for there to be any actual view toward MK, those would have to come down.  Since they haven't, I'd venture a guess they may take down a couple of trees or three to place a cabin there but leave trees between cabins. Someone with construction experience might have a different thought.  Also, while speaking with the DVC sales rep during our tour of the Poly bungalow, I asked if he knew what the cabin configuration would be at VWL II.  Though he didn't know specifics, he did say that DVC "had learned its lesson about not building 1BR & 2BR suites" at the Poly, implying that some of the converted Lodge rooms would be 1 and 2 BRs.  This comment, along with the new Poly offer, the fact that the Poly hasn't sold out (it has 340+ studios), the knowledge that the bungalows aren't solidly booked ("easy to get at 7 months" said our rep, plus he mentioned the bungalow we viewed is almost never booked), and the fact that 6-8 rooms on the bottom floor of one of the PVB studio buildings are devoted to DVC staff and studio models indicate to me that PVB studio sales are underwhelming.  Easy math tells you why:  say you buy the 100 points (plus 10 extra) for nearly $17K, then all you get is a week in a studio during Adventure Season.  Those points won't get you a single night in a bungalow unless you bank and borrow.  Doing so would give you two nights during Adventure Season every three years with a few points left over to spend in a studio about three nights.  That's steep, my friends, although both the studios and bungalows are very, very nice.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I made the trek across the country and arrived at Disney World late this afternoon.  Pretty uneventful trip and it was a little bit breezy when I arrived so just a touch cooler than I expected. I'm at VGF tonight before moving over to BWV.  My one request was high floor, so, I have ground floor. Kind of like VWL where I always requested lakeside and always got the bus side.  I was pretty hungry after arriving so I went to Gasparilla grill and had a Cuban sandwich.  Their version is not something that I would be able to recommend.  After that I walked over to the Poly and got a lapu-lapu!  Something I can always recommend.    My original plan was to head over to the Magic Kingdom for a few rides but I ended up scrapping that idea and just spending some relaxing time around the resorts. Here's a couple of pictures that I took and uploaded which I don't think I've done before so hopefully it comes out okay. On my walk back from the poly to VGF I stopped and watched wishes from the beach between the two. No music but a very nice view.  And later I got a side view of the nightly water parade as it came around for the Poly.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> Moving to Florida!?!   Remember dear, Florida has lots of LARGE bugs, extreme heat in summer, LARGE snakes . . . . . and Bobcats!


Kill Joy!!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Great pics, Kat!  Sorry we haven't worked out any plans to perhaps meet you, but we've been skipping around and being spontaneous between set FPs and ADRs.  We've likely crossed paths and not known it!  Today, we slept in, hit AK briefly (can't miss EE), and then went to Sanaa for an early lunch--it's hard to beat the bread service which we use as our meal.  Now, we're resting--though we've done little today--before dinner and an early turn-in since the race is tomorrow--we're catching the bus at 3:30 a.m.!  That morning comment reminds me:  the Territory Lounge Coffee Shop was short-lived, apparently, as it no longer exists.  Given we didn't pack our coffee this trip since we thought we had that place, it's particularly annoying.  Oh, well.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

That's sad news about the coffee bar sleepy.  Maybe they stopped it since the construction has the lodge half full?   I just stopped by there and it seems a bit like a ghost town compare to everywhere else I've been.  Sorry to not get a chance to meet!  Hope the race goes well!


----------



## rkstocke5609

With all the construction sadness, I have come to terms with a silver lining.  After staying at the Poly in October I must say that I loved the remodel & the new amenities (even though the new quiet pool wasn't open yet I could see how it was going to turn out).  The walkways were beautiful and I loved the grill/picnic area.  Not a fan of the Bungalows.

Point being, if VWL2 gets done right all of us VWL originals are going to get to enjoy all of the improvements without paying the ever increasing price / point -- And that could be the silver lining!  So, as long as they do a great job we should be able to enjoy a reimagined version of our spectacular resort!

Hmm...I don't know how I came across so optomistic today given the nasty cold I have...anyways, happy weekend to all the groupies!


----------



## Dean Marino

Gotta comment on "WL Empty" - WE will be there in April, at the original, not to be duplicated VWL .  We also have NOVEMBER booked .
Yes, things look a little dark right now.... so I would encourage people to remember.....

the hub.

THREE YEARS OF DRESDEN in 1942.  It was beat to DEATH, walls everywhere.... and look at it today.

We'll get our Lodge back, and then some.  New SIG, new plantings.... it WILL work out .
I just continue to worry about our friends.... CMs in the WL Restaurants .  These people ceased to be "staff" a good 10 years ago.  Our intention is to go for "idiot tips" in April (an "idiot tip" is defined as a tip in excess of the meal price ).  Just can't do anything else - SOMEONE needs to help those folks through an event that is FAR worse for them, than us .


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks sleepy and Kathy for your reports!  Nice to see your pictures, Kathy.  Hope you both enjoy your stays!

Sorry to hear about the coffee shop being closed   DDad and I stopped during our December trip.  Honestly we weren't impressed and left without purchasing anything. Good luck with your race!


----------



## Corinne

Hi All,

Thanks again for your continued prayers and kind words....they are truly appreciated
Dad was moved to rehab again yesterday, and we are all praying he will become strong enough to go home, but we honestly don't know if that will happen.

Kathy and Sleepy, enjoying your trip reports--enjoy. I am able to book our September trip this week so I'm excited about that.

To all thinking about moving to FL, we are right there with you. As Julie said, this winter is nothing like last winter (thank you Lord), but we definitely hope to have a little place for the winter months.  I don't think we could live there all year. 

Hope you all have a nice Sunday.

PS- don't forget the Wonderful World of Disney Disneyland special tonight!


----------



## horselover

So JT tell me about winters in NC.  I know you mentioned you're ready to not have snow in your retirement. That sounds so strange to those of us that live in the NE area.  We don't think of NC as being a particularly snowy place.  DH & I were just discussing retirement living again this morning.   I'm not sure why we've never discussed this before.  I'm thinking FL or somewhere south & news to me he's thinking winter around the world.  Literally.  His thought is how about one year we do a month in Barcelona, next year a month in Italy, etc, etc.   What???!!!  This is news to me!  As I mentioned this is why we'll be meeting with a financial planner.  Let us see what is realistic & what is a pipe dream.  Somehow I'm thinking winters around the world is a pipe dream.

Sleepy - your posts aren't gving me the warm & fuzzies!      Sorry for all the ride issues.  I hope you're wrong about the topiaries.  Sometimes they do take them away in winter but they've always come back.  I'm down in 2 weeks.  I'll check it out.

Corrine     

Have a great Sunday groupie friends.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Dean Marino said:


> Gotta comment on "WL Empty" - WE will be there in April, at the original, not to be duplicated VWL .  We also have NOVEMBER booked .
> Yes, things look a little dark right now.... so I would encourage people to remember.....
> 
> the hub.
> 
> THREE YEARS OF DRESDEN in 1942.  It was beat to DEATH, walls everywhere.... and look at it today.
> 
> We'll get our Lodge back, and then some.  New SIG, new plantings.... it WILL work out .
> I just continue to worry about our friends.... CMs in the WL Restaurants .  These people ceased to be "staff" a good 10 years ago.  Our intention is to go for "idiot tips" in April (an "idiot tip" is defined as a tip in excess of the meal price ).  Just can't do anything else - SOMEONE needs to help those folks through an event that is FAR worse for them, than us .



I have a theory on the whole "new signature restaurant" business down at the beach.  Because Wilderness is not on the monorail (something I consider a strength, not a weakness) I find it very unlikely that it can support two Signature restaurants.  So, assuming the new one at the beach is signature I submit that Artists Point is potentially in trouble.  And I say this because I've never seen it full.  I believe it's entirely possible that they close AP, and convert it to a brand new QS to replace Roaring Fork (which is way to small to begin with).  Then, when that is complete, Roaring Fork closes and they construct a Western themed saloon where us adults could go and wet our whistle ( I am envisioning something right out of a Clint Eastwood Western...complete with staff playing their parts...)

Anyways, maybe I am dreaming, but it makes sense to me...


----------



## sleepydog25

Interesting theory,* rkstocke*.  My thoughts do vary a little.  If, indeed, a restaurant does go into there, they have one of few options.  First, they could put a new 1TS restaurant there, but that hardly seems plausible.  Two, they move RF there as an expansion.  Perhaps, but why waste primo space on a QS?  Third, they could put a new Signature restaurant there, but that would, as you say, seem to be the end of AP.  Quite possible.  Another theory, and one I'm going with until told otherwise, is AP will move to that location while RF moves from its cramped location to AP's current spot.  It gives AP more cachet, RF more room, and seems logical. . .at least to me.    I suppose the old adage "time will tell" applies here.

P.S  *Luv*  and I finished the half marathon, albeit a bit more slowly than we'd hoped.  You gotta build in time for potty breaks, pictures, and hordes of people you're trying to get around while many others attempt t get around you.


----------



## rkstocke5609

sleepydog25 said:


> Interesting theory,* rkstocke*.  My thoughts do vary a little.  If, indeed, a restaurant does go into there, they have one of few options.  First, they could put a new 1TS restaurant there, but that hardly seems plausible.  Two, they move RF there as an expansion.  Perhaps, but why waste primo space on a QS?  Third, they could put a new Signature restaurant there, but that would, as you say, seem to be the end of AP.  Quite possible.  Another theory, and one I'm going with until told otherwise, is AP will move to that location while RF moves from its cramped location to AP's current spot.  It gives AP more cachet, RF more room, and seems logical. . .at least to me.    I suppose the old adage "time will tell" applies here.
> 
> P.S  *Luv*  and I finished the half marathon, albeit a bit more slowly than we'd hoped.  You gotta build in time for potty breaks, pictures, and hordes of people you're trying to get around while many others attempt t get around you.


Sleepy,

Sounds like we are thinking along the same lines -- I'm just adding a saloon in the current RF location...think of it like the Wilderness version of Trader Sam's.  Maybe the mountings on the walls will sing to you or make smart a** comments when you order specialty drinks...kinda like being at Country Bear Jamboree.  Oh, even better, when you come into the bar you get handed an electronic gun instead of an NTN Trivia computer.  Then while you are there different things pop up while you are enjoying your adult beverage to shoot at....kinda like being inside a shooting gallery.

This could be really cool!  I hope imagineers are monitoring this thread!

-Ron


----------



## jimmytammy

Julie
NC winters can be mild, def. in comparison to NE states.  No comparison IMO.  But, but, it _can_ get bad here.  2' or more of snow is possible.  But here is the worst, sleet and freezing rain.  Freezing rain can cause loss of power for days, heck weeks for that matter.  Sleet, which is what we have had more recently, causes havoc on the roads.  And the more drivers we have here, the crazier it gets.  People fly by you on the interstates, you creeping along, they are running hwy speed, lo and behold , you will see them in a ditch up the road!
Mt Mitchell got 66" of snow a few weeks ago, where we live gets blocked by some major stuff so the mountains help curb some of the worst from the west.  But when we get cold from west or north along with gulf coast water storms brewing in moisture, look out!
My nephew grew up here but is currently in Rochester NY and has already experienced some pretty rough winters including last year.  He told me recently how he gets made fun of being from the south, how we cant drive in it etc.  He said he does better in 6' of dry snow driving rather than 2" of the wet stuff that freezes up here.  Traction is the key.  It literally gets like an ice rink here.  Not sure why?

But it can be warm here too.  Today is 68, unusual, but will take it all winter long.  Usually we will pay for a warm day or 2, a week later the deep freeze will hit.  My age is telling on me as I need warm a lot more than before.  If you are serious about a move to NC, I would seriously head towards the piedmont area, as the mountains and even the coast get some snows we wont get.  Raleigh, east and South of that line, are apt to get more than us when it does come from the gulf.


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Julie
> NC winters can be mild, def. in comparison to NE states.  No comparison IMO.  But, but, it _can_ get bad here.  2' or more of snow is possible.  But here is the worst, sleet and freezing rain.  Freezing rain can cause loss of power for days, heck weeks for that matter.  Sleet, which is what we have had more recently, causes havoc on the roads.  And the more drivers we have here, the crazier it gets.  People fly by you on the interstates, you creeping along, they are running hwy speed, lo and behold , you will see them in a ditch up the road!
> Mt Mitchell got 66" of snow a few weeks ago, where we live gets blocked by some major stuff so the mountains help curb some of the worst from the west.  But when we get cold from west or north along with gulf coast water storms brewing in moisture, look out!
> My nephew grew up here but is currently in Rochester NY and has already experienced some pretty rough winters including last year.  He told me recently how he gets made fun of being from the south, how we cant drive in it etc.  He said he does better in 6' of dry snow driving rather than 2" of the wet stuff that freezes up here.  Traction is the key.  It literally gets like an ice rink here.  Not sure why?
> 
> But it can be warm here too.  Today is 68, unusual, but will take it all winter long.  Usually we will pay for a warm day or 2, a week later the deep freeze will hit.  My age is telling on me as I need warm a lot more than before.  If you are serious about a move to NC, I would seriously head towards the piedmont area, as the mountains and even the coast get some snows we wont get.  Raleigh, east and South of that line, are apt to get more than us when it does come from the gulf.



Thanks Jimmy!  A little unfair for people to make fun of those from the south.  You're not prepared to handle the weather the way we are in the north.  Makes sense to me.   From my perspective it doesn't make sense for your town to spend their resources on plows ice trucks maybe.  Ice is the worst.  Days without power doesn't sound fun.  We lost power a couple weeks ago during a storm.  Almost 24 hours.  We were frozen!  If it had not come back on before dark we would have had to go somewhere.  No way we could have spent another night in the house.

I don't know where that perfect retirement place is but it's got to be out there somewhere!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Wow* - a lot of great ideas!

AP out to the beach; RF moves to AP; Saloon in the ol' RF spot.  I like it.  Not so sure Disney will go for the Shootin' gallery part.  Very politically incorrect now days . . .


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happy Birthday Disneyfreaks!


----------



## eliza61

Not sure if this is old news but I found this website, really cool.  plays Disney park music.  lol right now its streaming the main street electrical parade.

http://srsounds.com/popperSR.php

lol for those of d us who won't be at the world for a while.

Happy Monday


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Not sure if this is old news but I found this website, really cool.  plays Disney park music.  lol right now its streaming the main street electrical parade.
> 
> http://srsounds.com/popperSR.php
> 
> lol for those of d us who won't be at the world for a while.
> 
> Happy Monday


Thanks, *eliza*!  I tuned in a got a dose of "Great Big Beautiful Tomorrow"...made me think of *DDad* belting it out on the Carousel of Progress!  


and 

   Happy Birthday Disneyfreaks!


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> Thanks, *eliza*!  I tuned in a got a dose of "Great Big Beautiful Tomorrow"...made me think of *DDad* belting it out on the Carousel of Progress!
> 
> 
> and
> 
> Happy Birthday Disneyfreaks!



I got Off Kilter!  I miss them.


----------



## Dizny Dad

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DISNEYFREAKS!! 






Granny said:


> Thanks, *eliza*!  I tuned in a got a dose of "Great Big Beautiful Tomorrow"...made me think of *DDad* belting it out on the Carousel of Progress! . . . . . . . . . .



Don't know about the "belting it out" part, but DiznyDi doesn't think I should turn around with a sneer on my face and say "SING" to those behind us . . .


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Thanks Jimmy!  A little unfair for people to make fun of those from the south.  You're not prepared to handle the weather the way we are in the north.  Makes sense to me.   From my perspective it doesn't make sense for your town to spend their resources on plows ice trucks maybe.  Ice is the worst.  Days without power doesn't sound fun.  We lost power a couple weeks ago during a storm.  Almost 24 hours.  We were frozen!  If it had not come back on before dark we would have had to go somewhere.  No way we could have spent another night in the house.
> 
> I don't know where that perfect retirement place is but it's got to be out there somewhere!


We live a couple of hours from JT, and we're up in the mountains in southwest VA.  We do get four distinct seasons, more so than any other place I've lived which numbers eight and ranges from coast to coast and in between.  Summers get quite warm but lack the high humidity due to our 3000' altitude except for a few days here and there.  Fall is gorgeous and stays warm till mid-October.  Winter usually doesn't begin in earnest until after New Year's, and if we get precip, it's usually rain or snow.  Spring is pretty but the weather unpredictable until early to mid-May.  As for that winter stretch, we're more likely to get snow than ice, but we do get the latter at least once.  Power outages happen though infrequently due to ice, and luckily for us, we have gas inserts in our fireplaces and a gas stove.  All in all, not a bad place to live.  However, as JT says, the older I get the less my body likes cold. . .at all.  Not a heck of a lot of resources for snow plowing here, though a bit more than off the mountain in NC.  If an inch falls, schools close as they don't have chains and don't want to take a chance of a bus sliding off the numerous back roads where kids live.

In Disney news, we actually feel quite good considering we ran the half marathon yesterday.  We went to bed early and slept a good 8 hours last night, though.  I should mention that we ate at AP to see if they could make up for the dreary meal we had six weeks ago.  They did, indeed, make up for it.  Now, they knew we were coming, and they were prepared to please, so that helped no doubt.  Still, we had a great server (Katy), an excellent table (by the side windows), and a very good meal.  They did little things to impress us. . .which worked.  lol  When we first walked in, our table was designated by a huge bottle of wine (though nothing was in it).  We received an amuse bouche to start, along with a glass of bubbly.  Our meals were topnotch and our dessert was accompanied by two small glasses of an ice wine.  All in all, it was a great experience, though it should be noted that all diners there deserve such a special meal (minus the gratis stuff).  We hope it continues next time we visit.

Today was 1900 PF early with Mary Poppins, Alice, the Mad Hatter, Winnie, and Tigger.  We followed that with a visit to DHS where we used the last of our free FPs from the tour to get on RnR (front row!), then followed that with our regular FPs to TSM and ToT.  We opted to head to Disney Springs instead of doing Star Tours again.  We had a delightful margarita or two at Paradiso 37 along with a wonderful guacamole and chips (a steal at $10) and finished our trip there with coffee and salted caramel gelato at the gelato place.  All that's left is to pack this afternoon, go to Kimono's tonight, and then over to TOWL for Wishes.  Sigh, home tomorrow. . .


----------



## pmaurer74

I miss my "home". I have not stayed there since December 2014. I strayed over to AKV and POFQ last year and will be at BWV in June.. sighhh no "home" until December. Seeing the pix though makes me sad. I am very hopeful it will be beautiful when done. I just hope the ugliness will most be gone by December... wishful thinking I know and highly unlikely. I feel a little bad I am bringing 14 family members most have never been to Disney. I hope they have a good time anyway.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Dizny Dad said:


> *Wow* - a lot of great ideas!
> 
> AP out to the beach; RF moves to AP; Saloon in the ol' RF spot.  I like it.  Not so sure Disney will go for the Shootin' gallery part.  Very politically incorrect now days . . .



True, but sometimes being contrarian can create a heck of a lot of demand -- I could see lot's of interest but your point is well taken...we don't even see wooden rubberband guns anymore unless I'm in Old Town Scottsdale.  I'm surprised they haven't removed the shooting gallery in MK yet....


----------



## sleepydog25

pmaurer74 said:


> I miss my "home". I have not stayed there since December 2014. I strayed over to AKV and POFQ last year and will be at BWV in June.. sighhh no "home" until December. Seeing the pix though makes me sad. I am very hopeful it will be beautiful when done. I just hope the ugliness will most be gone by December... wishful thinking I know and highly unlikely. I feel a little bad I am bringing 14 family members most have never been to Disney. I hope they have a good time anyway.


I'm afraid it is wishful thinking because construction isn't due to be finished before late 2017.  Perhaps they'll have some parts done such as the new Hidden Springs pool, but the south wing makeover to DVC rooms and the cabins won't be done in the next 9+ months.  However, I think your 14 family members will still love it.  The music, the smells, the flickering lanterns, the lobby, and the decorations won't disappoint, I'm sure.    By the way, I've taken to calling the new Lodge DVC build WVC or Wilderness Villas & Cabins.  I'll be curious to see how far off I am.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> By the way, I've taken to calling the new Lodge DVC build WVC or Wilderness Villas & Cabins.  I'll be curious to see how far off I am.



*Sleepy*...I think your resort name is a good one, but may be confusing with the Ft Wilderness cabins just down the road.  I think they definitely have to have the word "Lodge" in there since people already get confused between FW and WL.  I don't think they will call it VWL II but that makes good shorthand.  Officially, I think they may call it Disney's Wilderness Lodge Villas & Cabins.  That would be an exact mirror of the Polynesian DVC title, and pretty much what you have guessed.  WLVC would be my guess for the new acronym.  Whatever they do it will surely be confusing with two DVC resorts at the same hotel.


----------



## eliza61

Dizny Dad said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DISNEYFREAKS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know about the "belting it out" part, but DiznyDi doesn't think I should turn around with a sneer on my face and say "SING" to those behind us . . .


 
lol, and what's the problem with that???


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> *Sleepy*...I think your resort name is a good one, but may be confusing with the Ft Wilderness cabins just down the road.  I think they definitely have to have the word "Lodge" in there since people already get confused between FW and WL.  I don't think they will call it VWL II but that makes good shorthand.  Officially, I think they may call it Disney's Wilderness Lodge Villas & Cabins.  That would be an exact mirror of the Polynesian DVC title, and pretty much what you have guessed.  WLVC would be my guess for the new acronym.  Whatever they do it will surely be confusing with two DVC resorts at the same hotel.


i thought of the WLVC but found it too unwieldy, thus shortened it to WVC.  That's my story and I'm sticking with it.  

Got home today after a wonderful trip to the World.  We spent far more time relaxing than charging through the parks and truly enjoyed ourselves.  While the construction is omnipresent, the Lodge and Villas still felt like an old, dear friend who welcomed us into his home.  i'm glad we chose to stay there.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> i thought of the WLVC but found it too unwieldy, thus shortened it to WVC.  That's my story and I'm sticking with it.
> 
> Got home today after a wonderful trip to the World.  We spent far more time relaxing than charging through the parks and truly enjoyed ourselves.  While the construction is omnipresent, the Lodge and Villas still felt like an old, dear friend who welcomed us into his home.  i'm glad we chose to stay there.


Glad you had a nice trip.  We are into the relaxing thing too.  And in the scheme of things, construction nuisances are pretty much a problem that so many people would love to have the opportunity to endure.  And it sounds like you and Luv were able to enjoy WL/VWL and its many aspects.


----------



## DiznyDi

*Wishing Disneyfreaks a very Happy Birthday!*


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks sleepy for your report of AP.  DDad and I haven't been in several years due to your same (prior) experiences.  We may have to try again when we're back to the Lodge for our December trip.  Sounds like you had a great trip!

We'll be at Saratoga Springs for our next visit and plan to spend time at Disney Springs.  We've not stayed at SSR in several years.  I'm really looking forward to the trip. It will be nice to experience some of the new restaurants at Disney Springs and just enjoy the atmosphere.

Enjoy your day, groupies!


----------



## wildernessDad

We're heading to Disney's Old Key West Resort today.  My wife is dragging me to a conference.  No parks this time.  Didn't even mention it as a vacation, but it will be fun to soak up the atmosphere.


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> We're heading to Disney's Old Key West Resort today.  My wife is dragging me to a conference.  No parks this time.  Didn't even mention it as a vacation, but it will be fun to soak up the atmosphere.


WDad...having someone drag you to a conference and staying at OKW doesn't sound all too bad.  Even without the parks, I'm sure you'll have a nice relaxing time.  Have a great trip!


----------



## sleepydog25

DiznyDi said:


> Thanks sleepy for your report of AP.  DDad and I haven't been in several years due to your same (prior) experiences.  We may have to try again when we're back to the Lodge for our December trip.  Sounds like you had a great trip!
> 
> We'll be at Saratoga Springs for our next visit and plan to spend time at Disney Springs.  We've not stayed at SSR in several years.  I'm really looking forward to the trip. It will be nice to* experience some of the new restaurants at Disney Springs *and just enjoy the atmosphere.
> 
> Enjoy your day, groupies!


Depending on your culinary preferences, here are a few we enjoyed the last couple of trips:
The Boathouse:  A bit pricey (but what isn't at Disney?), but overall good food and service; nice ambiance.  I'd recommend the beef carpaccio--excellent!
Paradiso 37:  We only had their guacamole and margaritas, but I can recommend both, especially the guac.  Not as good as mine, but still very good and a sizable portion with chips that would make a good light lunch for two as it did for us.  The margaritas aren't particularly special, but they were tasty enough.  Other items we saw coming out looked good, too.
Morimoto Asia:  Our second time here, and we'll steer away from the sushi.  It's passable, but it's not as fresh and good as we can get nearby in Winston-Salem or Charlotte.  However, their kung pao chicken is very good, and the best dish I had all trip (perhaps in the past few years) was the buri-bop.  It's fragrant rice and vegetables in a large clay bowl that's been heated to cooking temperature.  On top of the steaming rice and vegetables is an egg yolk and raw slices of yellowtail tuna.  The server places the slice of fish on the interior walls of the bowl where they quickly sizzle and cook--don't overcook them!  In the minute or so it takes to cook the fish, the server mixes the egg yolk into rice and veggies, then places the cooked fish on top of the mixture.  It has some lovely Asian spices, herbs, and flavors, and the fish is buttery and delicious.  This is a stunningly simple dish that is one of the best things on any menu at the World.
The Ganachery:  Great chocolates (though I'd skip the papaya and mango, just meh) but expensive at about $2.25 per small segment.
Gelato place:  Without looking up the name, I can't remember it (Viviola il Gelato?).  Superb.  Go for a small as it's very rich.


----------



## Granny

*Patrick*...great restaurant reviews and tips!  I didn't know that we would try Morimoto Asia on this or future trips, but the buri-bop sounds like a great dining experience!  We like Paradiso 37 and have eaten there a few times.  So all the construction walls at Disney Springs are gone?  Looking forward to spending some time in the area.  Thanks!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> *Patrick*...great restaurant reviews and tips!  I didn't know that we would try Morimoto Asia on this or future trips, but the buri-bop sounds like a great dining experience!  We like Paradiso 37 and have eaten there a few times.  So all the construction walls at Disney Springs are gone?  Looking forward to spending some time in the area.  Thanks!


Nope, still lots of construction walls at DS , but progress appears to have been made.  Still no STK, and they need sidewalk signs to make sure you can find the entrance to a few places (such as Morimoto's), but overall we've enjoyed DS the past couple of trips to the World.  More shops are opening all the time.  They're also moving forward with the new bus stop area which will be in front of DS instead of behind it.  We parked in the (currently only) parking garage (Orange, I think), and you can see over the new bus stop area with many of the "stop" poles and awnings.  Beyond it, the other parking garage, I assume, is gracing the skyline and under construction.  It's a lengthy process, but we're pleased with the advances being made and think that it will be a great spot to dine, shop, and just enjoy the vibe.  When we were there one evening last week, there were no less than five musical acts playing along the walkways.  Very cool!


----------



## jimmytammy

Late to the party

Happy Birthday DisneyFreaks!!!!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Late to the party
> 
> Happy Birthday DisneyFreaks!!!!


Not as late as DisneyFreaks.


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> Not as late as DisneyFreaks.


The paging system on the forums works great, when folks are off wandering threads 

 Happy Birthday @DisneyFreaks !!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Got a few pictures uploladed to photobucket since most from my phone were too large to upload and I didn't get around to downsizing.  Weather has been really wonderful!  Today was the first day we had some rain and it has now cooled down but tomorrow is supposed to be sunny.     Today was the last day of my conference so now I have 2 days just to play!  

Going back to Saturday, a few pictures from WL/VWL.  First from the boat from MK to WL:






The view some of the cabins may have.  As sleepy noted a few pages ago they seem to have left a row of trees between the lake and where they have cleared for the cabins.  If there are going to be some clear views they will need to do some more tree removal.  I'd guess that even if that is planned they have left the trees there for the time being to hide some of the construction.






The north wing can be easily seen now:











The scaffolding:






You can't walk this way!






Still pretty though:






South wing rooms all walled off:











A bright spot:











Can't walk this way either.  Nor is Mickey over seeing the work.  






And the door out the back of the Villas - only for emergency use.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

After my first night at VWL I moved over to BWV.  I was in a renovated pool/garden room and can report that the quality of work done was much better than our poor lodge received.  
My room view:






And a few more from around the Boardwalk area:
















A strange find in the hallway!


----------



## Granny

*Kathy*...wonderful pictures!   


 I agree that they must have left the row of trees along the shore to hide the construction.  I'm afraid we won't be seeing them once the construction is complete, but hoping that they move them to another location to restore some of the woodsy feeling.


----------



## twokats

Sorry so late,

Happy Birthday, DisneyFreaks


----------



## jimmytammy

Great shots Kathy!
Told T since we will be in WDW for 2 nights before cruise, I would like to drive over from OKW to check out the construction.


----------



## horselover

Thanks for the pictures Kathy!   Did BWV get new hallway rugs?  It's been quite awhile since I've stayed there but that rug doesn't look familiar.  Can't wait until new rugs go in at BCV.  I don't have the same issue with the rooms as many have.  I've never been in a truly bad room at BCV.  Scuffed paint & some furniture dings are about the worst I've experienced but hallway rugs have needed replacement for years.  They look horrible.


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks Kathy for the pictures!  I'm surprised to see the south wing walled off from the lobby.  Somehow that detail escaped me.  I sure hope Mickey comes back home once this is all finished.  Your weather looks wonderful.

Enjoy your conference and stay at Old Key West, wildernessDad!


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy
Thanks for the great restaurant reviews and the trip reports

WD
Hope you have a great time at OKW!  We will be there next Thurs-Fri pre-cruise, cant wait.  Excited to go check out WL


----------



## DiznyDi

Oh no.... We're almost on page 2!  No postings in 24 hrs


----------



## horselover

I'll do my part to keep us on page 1.

TGIF groupie friends!     

One week from today.


----------



## pmaurer74

Those photos are worse than I thought. I wonder how long the the south side will be closed. Would anyone guess? I assumed it would be completed by the time we go in December or maybe at least the scaffolding would be down by then I hope.


----------



## horselover

pmaurer74 said:


> Those photos are worse than I thought. I wonder how long the the south side will be closed. Would anyone guess? I assumed it would be completed by the time we go in December or maybe at least the scaffolding would be down by then I hope.



I definitely wouldn't assume it will look much different in Dec. especially if you base it on how slowly things have gone at the Poly.  Official word is 2017.  My guess will be end of 2017 if we're lucky.  I'm hoping the pool might be done by Dec. but I'm not holding my breath.  Anything beyond the pool is just wishful thinking IMO.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

pmaurer74 said:


> Those photos are worse than I thought.* I wonder how long the the south side will be closed.* Would anyone guess? I assumed it would be completed by the time we go in December or maybe at least the scaffolding would be down by then I hope.



That's the big question!  FWIW, I found it interesting that the construction foreman said last week they won't complete the pool portion of the expansion until the end of the project because they are using that general area as the staging area for the other portions of the project.  Not that I'm surprised, but this information, if accurate, is completely opposite of what initially was surfacing around the time last year when the "special guest services team" began alerting people to the expansion.  It's hard to say if they will open the South Wing up and declare/start selling those points if the rooms are complete while having significant construction going on in the pool area.  Although, I want to say that IIRC, the rooms over at the Poly that overlook the quiet pool have been open for at least some of that construction project?


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> South wing rooms all walled off:



If the rooms directly over the front desk are being included, I'm willing to bet the new villas will have value (or I'd hate the see them labeled as standard) room views for the floors right over that desk. Does anyone who go to the lodge and wanting to see this?:


Pinkpony said:


> Here's our standard view at WL:



Many years back, we had the room the next floor up from PinkPony's for a couple of nights, and while it was called 'Woods View', it was just as bad as this. There was also a loud echo from excited adults and children at the bus stop in the early morning. The doors may block the construction noise, but not the voices. :/

Given that VWL was the one place we could go and count on a good room view no matter what they gave us (even the dumpster view wasn't bad) I had hoped the construction would leave these rooms in the hotel inventory.


----------



## twinklebug

I'm happy to note that the first images of the new Ranger Mickey topiary for the F&G has been installed and pics posted are showing he is not the Villa's Mickey by a long shot (He's huge!), and his friends are Chip and Dale, not buffalo and geese 

I suspect the ones we've all grown to love should be back as soon as they are tended to. Disney has to keep those gardening cast members busy with all their creations being put out on display.


----------



## sleepydog25

pmaurer74 said:


> Those photos are worse than I thought. I wonder how long the the south side will be closed. Would anyone guess? I assumed it would be completed by the time we go in December or maybe at least the scaffolding would be down by then I hope.


I agree with *horsey*--don't expect the construction to be done until late 2017 at the earliest especially given PVB has taken so long.  I was just there last week, and it was apparent they were still pulling drywall and such out of the south wing rooms as they piled loads of it into the dumpsters sitting where the entrance to Hidden Springs pool used to be.  I might add that it appears a few of the Villa rooms (those facing the south wing of the Lodge) might not currently be open as they're replacing the roof and repainting the balonies.  I couldn't verify that as fact, however.  *Friendly's* statement about the new pool makes complete sense as that area is, indeed, the staging area for the current build (and also serves as the dumpster area and "picnic" area for the workers).  The primary progress being made is where the new beach building will go with lots of pipes being laid and pits being dug.  Further, they appear to have filled in and leveled (after dumping loads of sand over it) a broad thoroughfare roughly along the path of where the old nature trail used to be.  I would assume that will be a new paved path to the cabins.  Speaking of, though they could still come down, there are numerous trees between that new sandy path and the water.  As with the cabin prep on the north side of the main boat dock (noted in *KAT's* pictures above), if they do plan to put cabins near the water, I'm guessing they will leave at least some of them upright.

P.S.  I noticed the work didn't begin until 8 a.m.  Though workers do arrive a bit earlier, the noisy stuff never started until at least 8, and they didn't seem to operate heavy, noisy machinery much after 4:30 p.m., either.  As for weekend work, none.  Not a soul.


----------



## perdidobay

Hi all, I'm sitting in the lobby of WL right now, just checked out and waiting to head to the airport. Wanted to let you all know it's really loud in the lobby with construction noise on the south side (above the front desk). When it's going on you can't hear the music over the noise of saws, etc. I feel for the cm's who have to field complaints! We were in a studio in the villas and had no noise issues but we were in the parks all day. They just started today on re roofing the villas, so there may be some noise from that. Otherwise the landscaping around the front of the lodge is beautiful as always. It's got growing pains right now but I think in 2018 she's gonna be a stunner


----------



## sleepydog25

perdidobay said:


> Hi all, I'm sitting in the lobby of WL right now, just checked out and waiting to head to the airport. Wanted to let you all know it's really loud in the lobby with construction noise on the south side (above the front desk). When it's going on you can't hear the music over the noise of saws, etc. I feel for the cm's who have to field complaints! We were in a studio in the villas and had no noise issues but we were in the parks all day. They just started today on re roofing the villas, so there may be some noise from that. Otherwise the landscaping around the front of the lodge is beautiful as always. It's got growing pains right now but I think in 2018 she's gonna be a stunner


Thanks for the quick update!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

perdidobay said:


> They just started today on re roofing the villas, so there may be some noise from that.



Interesting, I didn't realize this was on the agenda.


----------



## sleepydog25

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Interesting, I didn't realize this was on the agenda.


Nor did I, but from aerial shots and personal observation, they certainly seem to be doing so, at least on the units facing the south wing of the Lodge.  Wouldn't make much sense to redo those and not the rest of the Villas.


----------



## pmaurer74

I don't know why but for some reason I thought the south wing would go quickly and the cabins and pool would take forever. How many rooms are in the south wing and how does that compare to the number of rooms in the villas building? I know there is potential for these to be studios and 1-2 bedrooms in the south wing from the way it sounds so there cannot be an accurate number until they are done.


----------



## jimmytammy

2nd page just won't do 
Happy Sunday Everyone!!


----------



## Corinne

Good morning groupies, hope you are all well. Kathy and Sleepy thanks for your reports. Our 7 month window opened for our September trip. I had the availability at BCV but was interrupted three times (was at work).  By the time I could book around noon, the first night was no longer availabl, so I had to waitlist the entire stay. By 9:00 next day only one day was available.   Anyway I managed to get a 2br at BWV. That was my bright spot. Dad has had another bad week, and was readmitted to hospital yesterday.


----------



## sleepydog25

pmaurer74 said:


> I don't know why but for some reason I thought the south wing would go quickly and the cabins and pool would take forever. How many rooms are in the south wing and how does that compare to the number of rooms in the villas building? I know there is potential for these to be studios and 1-2 bedrooms in the south wing from the way it sounds so there cannot be an accurate number until they are done.


Well, the rooms might be done before the cabins; I'm not sure anyone knows the exact timetable for the work other than the planners themselves.  As you suggest, getting an accurate account of how many rooms will be released when the work is done is mere speculation at this point, though I'm sure someone knows somewhere.    I will say that the Poly guide with whom we spoke last week indicated that there would be some 1BRs and 2BRs as the DVC had "learned their lesson" regarding doing nothing but studios.  I don't know that he has any real knowledge, but he spoke with some conviction and his reasoning is sound.


----------



## wildernessDad

Well, we are back from our little jaunt to OKW.  We used a rental car to get around and I am very impressed with the Orange Parking Garage.  It was the hit of the trip for me.    We were able to easily get into the lot and find a parking spot, since every row shows how many open spots are available.  We also parked over at the casting lot one day and used the walking bridge to get to the Marketplace.  The walkway lets one out near Earl of Sandwich.  The Lime Parking Garage is still under construction.  But access to Disney Springs got a lot easier and a lot less frustrating for drivers imo.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Something new for a Sunday share:

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/sprinkles-to-open-disney-springs-location-with-cupcake-atm/

A cupcake ATM at Disney Springs!  About time is what I say.  

I'd put it at the resorts that don't have 24 hour QS locations though.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Staying at OKW January 1-6, 2017. Can't wait to see the VWL Christmas decorations!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

*WD*
I too am a fan of the new parking garage.  I have used it 3 times and so far, has been a reason to re-visit DTD/DS.  I would avoid the place like the plague before since parking was atrocious.  Now, DS makes it easier to navigate back there way.

*KAT*
Love the idea of a ATM cupcake place.  DD tells Tammy if I go missing middle of the night, she knows where to go 1st.  Me and cupcakes, we get along well together


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Thanks for the pictures Kathy!   Did BWV get new hallway rugs?  It's been quite awhile since I've stayed there but that rug doesn't look familiar.  Can't wait until new rugs go in at BCV.  I don't have the same issue with the rooms as many have.  I've never been in a truly bad room at BCV.  Scuffed paint & some furniture dings are about the worst I've experienced but hallway rugs have needed replacement for years.  They look horrible.



How funny that you should ask!  Yes, they are doing new hallway carpet.  This photo from the first floor shows what must have been the original test rooms.  You can see the new carpet in front of them and the old just before.  One interesting thing I also noticed is that originally it looks like they planned to paint the wall below the chair rail a tan.  But in the second photo you can see that they ended up with it white.







And what the carpet in front of the doors used to be:











I also haven't had a room that was in bad condition at BCV but agree the hallway carpets have looked awful for several years now.  And I've seen them cleaning them - the dirt has just stained them badly.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> If the rooms directly over the front desk are being included, I'm willing to bet the new villas will have value (or I'd hate the see them labeled as standard) room views for the floors right over that desk. Does anyone who go to the lodge and wanting to see this?:
> 
> 
> Many years back, we had the room the next floor up from PinkPony's for a couple of nights, and while it was called 'Woods View', it was just as bad as this. There was also a loud echo from excited adults and children at the bus stop in the early morning. The doors may block the construction noise, but not the voices. :/
> 
> Given that VWL was the one place we could go and count on a good room view no matter what they gave us (even the dumpster view wasn't bad) I had hoped the construction would leave these rooms in the hotel inventory.



That view makes the Concierge garden view room I had at VGC several years ago look better!  Yes, I could see some tree tops and the roof gravel was greenish!  






I'd be pretty sad to get at VWL and not be able to look out at the trees just by pure luck of the draw for the room.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

So I made it home yesterday after an early flight from MCO.  I had a post on my ipad while at WDW but lost it so I just waited to share some more pictures from the trip.

My view from my final room for the trip - BWV Boardwalk view.  The room assigner here met my requests perfectly even to having my room near those I was traveling with.  My room from my 1 night in a pool/garden view was right across the hallway so the move itself couldn't have been easier.  At least until my Magic Band didn't work on this last room.  4 trips to the front desk from a room that was about as far away as possible and I was finally in.  For whatever reason when they checked my out of my room 5004 it did not disassociate me from that room.  Had I tried, and it had crossed my mind, I could have entered it.  But finally I was set up for room 5003:











From the previous night watching the Star Wars Fireworks at DHS:
















Then it was back to the room where we could see Wishes:






And Illuminations:


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Flower and Garden is about to start and each time we went into Epcot there were more signs of it:











After visiting La Cava del Tequila for the first time (and learning it was National Margarita day!) we headed to MK.  As we had just missed the express monorail we decided to take the Ferry:
















A ride on the people mover showed why we had to wait to use our FP's on SM.  Well, actually not why but that people were stuck and lights were on:











A little MSEP:






And Wishes:











And that day was complete!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Wow Kat excellent pics!! I do really like the color scheme they've chosen for the BWV refurb. Thanks for posting!


----------



## jimmytammy

*Kat*
Wow!  You had a great room with a view to see Wishes and Illuminations  Loving the pictures and trip report


----------



## DiznyDi

Kathy, I'll offer my thanks, too.  Your pictures have been a great way to start my morning!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Thanks all for the cool pics, parking lot info, and other random thoughts.  It is always a great way to start off Monday morning back in the office. . . . Nice to see that the F&G stuff is beginning to appear.  DiznyDi has not yet started her early morning whispers of how many days yet, but I know she's rarin' to go!  About 60 sleeps out . . .I'm sure she will let me know . . . .


----------



## horselover

Great pictures Kathy!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wildernessDad

Love the pictures, Kat.  You have a photographer's eye.


----------



## sleepydog25

I echo the sentiments about the pics, *KAT*.  Superb!  I'm missing being back in FL right about now. . .


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> Love the pictures, Kat.  You have a photographer's eye.


https://*******.com/forum/styles/default/xenforo/smilies/yeahthat.gif


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thanks for all the kind words!  Glad the pics were enjoyed and there are a few more days to cover so don't be surprised by a few more posts.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Well, she has to wait an extra day this year but for tomorrow.......


_*Happy Birthday Muushka!!!*_

Perhaps we can all get together for cupcakes at Roaring Fork?!!


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Well, she has to wait an extra day this year but for tomorrow.......
> 
> 
> _*Happy Birthday Muushka!!!*_
> 
> Perhaps we can all get together for cupcakes at Roaring Fork?!!



As long as they don't start selling them out of vending machines!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> As long as they don't start selling them out of vending machines!



  Awww shoot Granny - and here I am, one who really thinks going to an Automat would have been cool!!!


----------



## twokats

Kathy, the pictures were great!  Makes me wish we were going before December.


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday Muushka! *


----------



## Dizny Dad

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUUSH! 


And a shout out to Mr. Muush!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Muushka!!!!


----------



## eliza61

wildernessDad said:


> Love the pictures, Kat.  You have a photographer's eye.



Add me to the list of admirers.  thanks for the pictures.


----------



## eliza61

*Happy Birthday to our gal Muushka,  Hope your day is supercalifragilisticexpialidocious!!*​


----------



## eliza61

TUESDAY MORNING TRIVIA.​Two disney Theme songs won Grammy's on March 1st

*At the 36th Annual Grammy Awards in 1994, the song "A Whole New World" from Disney's Aladdin wins multiple times! *

Song of the Year goes to the song's composers Alan Menken and Tim Rice.
Singers Peabo Bryson and Regina Belle win for Best Pop Performance by a Duo or Group with Vocal.
Menken and Rice also win for Best Song Written Specifically For A Motion Picture, Television or Other Visual Media.
Best Instrumental Composition Written for a Motion Picture or for Television goes to composer Alan Menken for _Aladdin_ performed by various artists.
Best Musical Album for Children is awarded to producers Alan Menken & Tim Rice and various artists 
for _Aladdin - Original Motion Picture Soundtrack_.

*And the very next year at the 37th Annual Grammy's *

Best Pop Vocal Performance, Male is awarded to Elton John for his "Can You Feel the Love Tonight." 
Best Instrumental Arrangement With Accompanying Vocal goes to "Circle of Life," arranged by Lebo Morake & Hans Zimmer and performed by Carmen Twillie. 
_The Lion King—Original Motion Picture Soundtrack_ wins Best Musical Album for Children.
Best Spoken Word Album for Children is awarded to _The Lion King Read-Along_.

Alladin is my all time favorite Disney animated movie.


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday Muushka!

Hope it is absolutely the best ever day.


----------



## sleepydog25

Have a magical birthday, Muushka!!


----------



## Granny

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUUSH !!!* 

Barb, I hope all is well in your world and wishing you and Chuck all the best!!


----------



## wildernessDad

I thought I'd post the pics I took of the pedestrian walkway to Disney Springs.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> View attachment 154046 View attachment 154047 View attachment 154048 View attachment 154049 View attachment 154050 View attachment 154051 View attachment 154052
> I thought I'd post the pics I took of the pedestrian walkway to Disney Springs.



Is that the walkway from the parking garage WD?  Or SSR?  I've been confused on how they've changed getting to DS from SSR.


----------



## wildernessDad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Is that the walkway from the parking garage WD?  Or SSR?  I've been confused on how they've changed getting to DS from SSR.



It's down aways from the cast area parking lot, across the street from Disney Springs.  It ends near Earl of Sandwich, which was convenient for us.  The walkway from the Orange Parking Garage to Westside Disney Springs is a lot shorter.


----------



## jade1

Went as well today on the boat. Appears about half the cabins will have a chance to see the Castle. As others have mentioned the fireworks will be right of the castle though so not sure how it will shake out.

This is the view zoomed a bit they should see if interested, not sure if they will trim trees or anything, the castle will be under the monorail:


----------



## Granny

Jade...thanks for the photo.  I have a feeling that they will be doing some tree trimming or anything that helps them sell the new VWL cabins.  Maybe they'll have rooftop seating on the cabins to allow them to see over the monorail.


----------



## Muushka

Oh dear, I lost my ability to 'mulit-quote'!!  Yikes, it has been too long!

Thank you all for the wonderful birthday wishes.  You hit the nail on the head KAT4, every 4 years my birthday is a day late!  But yes, let's all meet at Roaring Fork for a cupcake!!

Mr Muush and I are doing well.  We are heading to WDW for Thanksgiving (anyone else??) with the family, should be a hoot (the kids are a blast).

I hope everyone is well and I miss you all but we are all still best WDW buds.

Hugs,
Muush



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Well, she has to wait an extra day this year but for tomorrow.......
> 
> 
> _*Happy Birthday Muushka!!!*_
> 
> Perhaps we can all get together for cupcakes at Roaring Fork?!!





DiznyDi said:


> *Happy Birthday Muushka! *





Dizny Dad said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUUSH!
> 
> 
> And a shout out to Mr. Muush!





jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday Muushka!!!!





eliza61 said:


> *Happy Birthday to our gal Muushka,  Hope your day is supercalifragilisticexpialidocious!!*​





twokats said:


> Happy Birthday Muushka!
> 
> Hope it is absolutely the best ever day.





sleepydog25 said:


> Have a magical birthday, Muushka!!





Granny said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUUSH !!!*
> 
> Barb, I hope all is well in your world and wishing you and Chuck all the best!!


----------



## Granny

Yeah!!!   A Muushka sighting!! 

Thanks for dropping in and saying hi.  And very glad to hear that things are good for you.


----------



## twinklebug

*Eliza*, I always love reading the Disney trivia you come up with. Thank you again!

----------------------------------------------
Smoly hokes, I missed Muushy!* *Muuska - Here's hoping you had a very Happy Birthday!!!!* *
Thanksgiving at Disney is on my must-do-someday list. Sounds like you'll have a lot of fun!

------------------------------------
The lodge transitions seem to be keeping me from this thread more than they should. The eradication of the pool and lakeside trees has been tough to accept. I'd spend entire days just sitting out there, listening to the bugs and trying to teach geckos that I don't appreciate them sharing my chair with me. Here's hoping the new grounds will put the 'Wilderness' back into 'Wilderness Lodge'.

Dreaming of our next visit at the end of May (Royal Pacific / Jambo)
Looking for some recommendations on what not to miss at Flower & Garden both for entertainment & viewing as well as booths.


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Muush! So very glad to hear from you!
DDad and I along with the kids were at Disney over Thanksgiving many years ago (25?)  You'll have a great time and will probably get to see Christmas decorations.  Have fun planning.


----------



## sleepydog25

As I, too, appreciate *eliza's* trivia, I've elected to do one myself, and it should be fairly easy. 

*Where can you specifically find this quote?*
_Past this gateway stirs a new nation waiting to be born.  Thirteen separate colonies have banded together to declare their independence from the bond of tyranny.  It is a time when silversmiths put away their tools and march to the drums of a revolution, a time when gentlemen planters leave their farms and become generals, a time when tradesmen leave the safety of home to become heroes._


----------



## Granny

*Sleepy*...it has to be in Liberty Square somewhere, and based on the words I'm going to guess that it's on a plaque right across the bridge coming from Main Street USA and entering Liberty Square area?


----------



## DiznyDi

Granny that would be my guess too.

We're nearly to the bottom of the page and that just won't do! 

Temps in the 30's for us this week-end.  I hope all Groupies have a nice week-end whatever your plans may be.


----------



## Dizny Dad

sleepydog25 said:


> . . . . . . *Where can you specifically find this quote?*
> _Past this gateway stirs a new nation waiting to be born.  Thirteen separate colonies have banded together to declare their independence from the bond of tyranny.  It is a time when silversmiths put away their tools and march to the drums of a revolution, a time when gentlemen planters leave their farms and become generals, a time when tradesmen leave the safety of home to become heroes._



Epcot - The American Experience


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> *Sleepy*...it has to be in Liberty Square somewhere, and based on the words I'm going to guess that it's on a plaque right across the bridge coming from Main Street USA and entering Liberty Square area?


Bingo!  It might be right before the bridge as I recall, but you've nailed it!  I will say that DiznyDad's answer may also be correct; I can't confirm that.  But, the picture I took to remember the quote was, indeed, right as you enter Liberty Square coming from Main Street.


----------



## Granny

Well, our countdown calendar for our next trip has dipped under 50 days.  We are quite ready for this trip, as always.  And now Disney has announced that the new Animal Kingdom night time show will open on April 22 which is during our trip.  I am very much looking forward to that and I will report back to the group.

And I've decided that I'm going to flat out ask where the heck the bison topiary is.  I can understand the Mickey topiary if they thought it might get damaged with construction traffic.  But the bison topiary?


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Well, our countdown calendar for our next trip has dipped under 50 days.  We are quite ready for this trip, as always.  And now Disney has announced that the new Animal Kingdom night time show will open on April 22 which is during our trip.  I am very much looking forward to that and I will report back to the group.
> 
> And I've decided that I'm going to flat out ask where the heck the bison topiary is.  I can understand the Mickey topiary if they thought it might get damaged with construction traffic.  But the bison topiary?


I'm excited for you and your trip, especially getting to see the new AK show.  Pics, please!  And when you ask about the bison topiary, don't forget to ask about the geese, too.  Please.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Well, our countdown calendar for our next trip has dipped under 50 days.  We are quite ready for this trip, as always.  And now Disney has announced that the new Animal Kingdom night time show will open on April 22 which is during our trip.  I am very much looking forward to that and I will report back to the group.
> 
> *And I've decided that I'm going to flat out ask where the heck the bison topiary is.*  I can understand the Mickey topiary if they thought it might get damaged with construction traffic.  But the bison topiary?



Go get 'em Granny!

I saw the news on the AK night time show too.  We leave a few days before though!  

Here's a couple of pictures of the work going on.  They had a couple nice little peep holes set up for guests to take a gander at what was going on.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> I'm excited for you and your trip, especially getting to see the new AK show.  Pics, please!  And when you ask about the bison topiary, don't forget to ask about the geese, too.  Please.



Thanks for the kind words. Oh yeah....I forgot that the geese are gone too!  What the heck! 



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Go get 'em Granny!
> 
> I saw the news on the AK night time show too.  We leave on the 19th though!
> 
> Here's a couple of pictures of the work going on.  They had a couple nice little peep holes set up for guests to take a gander at what was going on.



Thanks Kathy.  Looks like they have a fair amount of work to do to open in 6 weeks.  Who knows, they might push the opening back and we might miss it too.  That's one of the things I love about DVC is that I know we'll be back if we miss anything.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Granny said:


> Thanks Kathy.  Looks like they have a fair amount of work to do to open in 6 weeks.  Who knows, they might push the opening back and we might miss it too.



That's the same thing I thought when I saw Kathy's picture.  We will be checking out on 4-18, so I was hoping they might be ahead of schedule, but it doesn't appear so; it looks like there's a lot to be done.  I hope it works out for you though Granny!


----------



## Lakegirl

Granny we will be there for the AK show as well.  Do you know what time it will be?


----------



## jimmytammy

Sorry for MIA action folks.  We have been AT OKW since thurs.  Headed to cruise this am on fantasy.  Trying to type on a phone not good.

See yall next Sat!!


----------



## Corinne

Kathy -- fabulous pics (as always!). Your Boardwalk view 

Muush sorry I'm late!


----------



## DiznyDi

Enjoy your cruise JT .  We'll miss you but look forward to hearing all about it!

Thanks for the reminder about the AK nighttime show.  We'll be there, too for the anticipated opening.  I'd love to see it!

Enjoy your week-end!

Corinne - hoping all is well


----------



## sleepydog25

I've a few spare moments from house work, AKA lunch, so I thought a few might like to hear an extended version of our re-do at Artist Point.

As a quick review, it's our sentimental favorite that fell on inconsistent times.  We hit it twice in a year and found it great both times.  Then, in January, we had a very deflating experience.  I sent a very reasoned, calm feedback email to the general manager who replied in kind and said they'd take care of us on our next visit.  That next visit was a couple of weeks ago.

When we showed for our 6 p.m. reservation (made for us by the asst. mgr), we didn't ask for a window seat like normal but did discuss whether we should do so as we were escorted to the dining room by the hostess.  As we cleared the small entryway dining area, we saw a large wine bottle--technically, a jeroboam or the equivalent to six standard bottles of wine--atop a coveted window seat that was our table. The bottle was a marker and, alas, empty.   In short order, we were brought two complimentary glasses of sparkling wine, followed quickly by an amuse bouche consisting of smoked caviar, a light cheese mousse, two bits of crostini, a micro-herb (can't recall what), all of which was presented on a spoon resting on a bed of smoking rocks.  Dee-lish-us!

We followed the opening course by having two appetizers.  *Luv's *was a new item, a boar bolognese over handmade pappardelle which was unctuous, rustic, and superb, while I had the always inviting, rich, creamy smoked portobello bisque (yes, they've gone back to calling it a bisque). Both were superb, though the pappardelle could have used a touch more salt. The timing between the amuse bouch, appetizers, and then the main meal was perfect:  not too rushed, not forgetful.  Seemed just right to us.

As for the entrees, I opted to give the buffalo another try event though it had been the biggest disappointment in January.  *Luv* went with the filet.  Hers was cooked perfectly to a rare/medium rare, and it was as flavorful a steak as one could want.  The accompaniments were good (smashed potatoes and grilled eggplant & green onions) though a bit too rustic, perhaps.  My buffalo was also perfectly executed to a medium rare, and this time the root vegetables were cooked (last time they were raw).  I'm still not a fan of the barley risotto because it's just too dry to be called a risotto, but the taste was there this time.  We also shared a side of Brussels sprouts that were lightly grilled with lardon and golden raisins.  Excellent!  We ended the night with one dessert, my new fave there:  house-made donuts with Nutella ganache and marionberry jam.  Bye, bye, fruit cobbler!  Warm, oozing the ganache, and contrasted by the bright tasting jam, this is a great way to satisfy anyone's sweet tooth.  With the dessert, we were given a complimentary digestif, in this case an ice wine, in a small fluted glass.

Service was exemplary the entire night, and the food was excellent overall.  Minus the complimentary items, this was the sort of service and food one expects from a Signature restaurant.  We were only charged for the elected alcohol (three glasses of wine) which we figured going in.  Overall, it was a great way to reestablish in our minds that AP can still be a gem.  We realize they were prepared for us, thus we got great service.  However, in my follow up note to the manager this week where I sincerely thanked him, I did mention that the service and food should always meet these standards. . .and that we'd be back next time we were in town.    As a footnote, he replied by saying just let him know when, and they'd ensure we had another great experience.  Hmmmmm. . .

So, if you've given up on Artist Point, you might give it another chance.  If you've been putting it off, now might be a great time to try it.  



jimmytammy said:


> Sorry for MIA action folks.  We have been AT OKW since thurs.  Headed to cruise this am on fantasy.  Trying to type on a phone not good.
> 
> See yall next Sat!!


  Have a great trip, JT! Bon-voy-ahh-jee!


----------



## Granny

Lakegirl said:


> Granny we will be there for the AK show as well.  Do you know what time it will be?


No I haven't seen a start time, but I'm thinking it has to be after sundown.  That really expands the hours at DAK which is listed to close the park at 6:00 pm while we're there in April.  During the summer that will really be quite a bit later.  I guess they just keep the restaurants and stores open after they shut down the attractions?  We'll see.


----------



## Granny

*Sleepy*...thanks for the great and detailed report on your AP experience.  And I'm so glad to hear that you sent another note to close the loop on the whole thing.  I'm sure the messages Disney receives are far more negative than positive as is the case with any customer service group.  I'm sure they appreciate that you took the time to send a follow up note.  Sounds like you and Luv had a great time.  Thanks for the post!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> *Sleepy*...thanks for the great and detailed report on your AP experience.  And I'm so glad to hear that you sent another note to close the loop on the whole thing.  I'm sure the messages Disney receives are far more negative than positive as is the case with any customer service group.  I'm sure they appreciate that you took the time to send a follow up note.  Sounds like you and Luv had a great time.  Thanks for the post!


Thanks!  Maybe mom and dad raised me right; maybe my time in service-oriented jobs (including the military) molded me further; maybe it just sounds like a decent thing to do. . .whatever the reason(s), it just seemed natural to send a note to close the loop and to thank him and his staff for their generosity and dedication.  It's the small things in life which help determine the kind of person you wish to be.   

I'm sitting here in 34 degree weather--at least it's partly sunny and not snowing--and watching the_ Disney Fantasy_ as it gets ready to sail.  That's the boat *JT* is on, and I'm a bit envious right now.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> -and watching the_ Disney Fantasy_ as it gets ready to sail.  That's the boat *JT* is on, and I'm a bit envious right now.



I jumped on to take a look.  Now that's a big boat!  Although I know it's not even the largest out there.   

Have a great cruise Jimmy and Tammy!


----------



## Flossbolna

@sleepydog25 thank you so much for the report of your meal at AP! I had two fantastic meals there in 2008 and in 2010. However recent reviews were a bit mixed, so I was not sure if it would be worth it when we are staying at VWL this year. I usually love to eat at the restaurants where I am staying, nothing nicer than to just take an elevator up to your room after a lovely dinner. I guess, your experience tells me that it is not generally bad there... And that it has the potential for greatness...


----------



## sleepydog25

Flossbolna said:


> @sleepydog25 thank you so much for the report of your meal at AP! I had two fantastic meals there in 2008 and in 2010. However recent reviews were a bit mixed, so I was not sure if it would be worth it when we are staying at VWL this year. I usually love to eat at the restaurants where I am staying, nothing nicer than to just take an elevator up to your room after a lovely dinner. I guess, your experience tells me that it is not generally bad there... And that it has the potential for greatness...


Yes, AP had a string of a few years where the quality was inconsistent to the point we questioned making it part of our regular rotation.  However, it holds great sentimental value to us, so we kept going.  Last year, it seemed to have righted itself with the new chef. . .and then we had a maddeningly mediocre meal which prompted my letter to the manager.  So, yes, AP does still have potential for being considered as one of the top Signatures--though I still wish they'd replace that darn barley risotto.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

More from my trip:

Epcot and Le Cellier were the next night.  I had not eaten at Le Cellier in several years and not since it became a signature.  I have to say this was an excellent meal!  Canada, as always, was beautifully done for F&G:











Winter Beets and Black Garlic Goat Cheese App:






Filet with Mushroom risotto:






The next evening was DHS for RnR, ToT and an all time favorite of mine - the Great Movie Ride:
















We then also took in Fantasmic - something else I haven't done at WDW for awhile:






After getting back to BWV I somehow ended up here when I exited out of a stairwell.   
BWV under refurb:


----------



## sawkam

We just returned from a week at the VGF.  We are new owners at VWL, but decided to stay at the grand due to the construction.  We did take a trip over to the lodge and they were able show me a 2 bedroom and since it was on the lake side I was able to take a panoramic picture from the balcony. There is a ton of construction happening right now as well as roof replacement on the villas building.  We can't wait to stay there once the dust settles.


----------



## sleepydog25

sawkam said:


> We just returned from a week at the VGF.  We are new owners at VWL, but decided to stay at the grand due to the construction.  We did take a trip over to the lodge and they were able show me a 2 bedroom and since it was on the lake side I was able to take a panoramic picture from the balcony. There is a ton of construction happening right now as well as roof replacement on the villas building.  We can't wait to stay there once the dust settles.


Nice pic, sawkam!    to the Groupies thread, too!  Congratulations on becoming a VWL owner.  It's a magical place, and one we are proud to call home.  We'll personally miss the beach area and the loss of some of the "wilderness" feel from the Wilderness Lodge, but we're hopeful what they do in return will be worthy of of VWL and WL.  If you've noticed, we have both a Trips/Cruises and Birthday/Anniversary sections on Page 1.  If you'd like to be added to either one, just contact me for the former and *jimmytammy* (who's currently cruising) for the latter.  Pull up a rocker and set a spell!


----------



## Lakegirl

sawkam said:


> We just returned from a week at the VGF.  We are new owners at VWL, but decided to stay at the grand due to the construction.  We did take a trip over to the lodge and they were able show me a 2 bedroom and since it was on the lake side I was able to take a panoramic picture from the balcony. There is a ton of construction happening right now as well as roof replacement on the villas building.  We can't wait to stay there once the dust settles.


Thanks so much for the picture and, welcome!!!!  Congrats on your great choice!!!  We also can't wait for the dust to settle we chose the Poly for April but are hoping out trip Aug of 17 VWL will be all cleaned up!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

A nice preview of Rivers of Light at AK:


----------



## Lakegirl

KAT4DISNEY said:


> A nice preview of Rivers of Light at AK:


Thank you so much for posting!!!


----------



## Lakegirl

Purple Magic bands are now available!!! Just changed mine so excited!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Lakegirl said:


> Purple Magic bands are now available!!! Just changed mine so excited!!!



I just changed mine and DDad's, too.

Thanks sleepy for your Artists Point review.  We may be inclined to try again our next trip.  Your dining experience sounds magical!

Thanks Kathy for posting the link for Rivers of Light preview.  I hope its available to us for our May trip.

WELCOME *sawkam!  *Always a pleasure having new groupies find their way to our little corner of the Dis.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Wow.  So much activity on the thread since last Friday!  Lots of new things, including purple Magic Bands!  But I am motivated to comment on the AP report Sleepy offered, and the various comments made there after.

All of the world's restaurants have the opportunity and potential of being great, marvelous, unique, or memorable.  ANY can put on the dog, so to speak, and go over the top when they are "on-the-spot".  I certainly hope AP improves as I has shown it can, for all of us, even when they are not "on-the-spot".  DiznyDi & I had removed AP from our list a few years ago when we felt the experience we had had the same day at a counter service lunch meal was better and cost SO MUCH LESS.  We look forward to trying AP again after the dust settles.

We really believe it will be moved out of the Lobby environment into the "mystery" building out and away from the main Lodge; similar to Narcoosee's at GF.  We can see the space being used as the new Roaring Fork to accommodate all the new owners, with the present Roaring Fork used for a small lounge or service area.


----------



## Flossbolna

sleepydog25 said:


> Yes, AP had a string of a few years where the quality was inconsistent to the point we questioned making it part of our regular rotation.  However, it holds great sentimental value to us, so we kept going.  Last year, it seemed to have righted itself with the new chef. . .and then we had a maddeningly mediocre meal which prompted my letter to the manager.  So, yes, AP does still have potential for being considered as one of the top Signatures--though I still wish they'd replace that darn barley risotto.



Yes, barley risotto does not sound very delicous at all. I knew that I had the buffallo there in 2010 and just went back to my old trip report (I knew these things would come in handy one day!! ) to see which side it came with: goat cheese polenta. Much preferrable to barley in my books!


----------



## sleepydog25

Flossbolna said:


> Yes, barley risotto does not sound very delicous at all. I knew that I had the buffallo there in 2010 and just went back to my old trip report (I knew these things would come in handy one day!! ) to see which side it came with: *goat cheese polenta*. Much preferrable to barley in my books!


Exactly!  Honestly, I don't think you can make a true risotto with barley, and I feel it's one of those less intensive preparation sides that sounds rustic, so they went with it.  The taste was almost there--the texture not so much. 

*DiznyDad:*  That the management would almost certainly "put on the dog" simply to impress us was uppermost in our minds, and we almost chose not to go back because of that belief.  However, we were drawn in by the siren's song of a comped meal at our sentimental favorite.   I did mention in my last note to the manager that the paid portion notwithstanding, I would hope every patron could leave feeling it was a special experience.


----------



## Dizny Dad

sleepydog25 said:


> . . . . . . . . we were drawn in by the siren's song of a comped meal at our sentimental favorite. . . . . . . . . . .



Ain't it the truth!  And we hear it when we are not staying at The Lodge but are exiting the MK and rounding the corner to turn toward the busses . . . . . the Siren Song of the Lodge comes from the water . . .calling us to The Boats!

And we hear that song in the morning, as the boat horns roll out over the water calling us to stay for the day, forego the parks and shopping . . . .stay for the day . . . Stay for the day . . . . stay for the day . . . .


----------



## jade1

Got a little better one yesterday.


----------



## Granny

jade1 said:


> Got a little better one yesterday.



*Jade*...I think DVC marketing will be looking for your photos to help sell VWL II !!


----------



## LoveMickey

Good afternoon folks, it's been a while since I've been on this board.   We are planning a VWL visit for December and was wondering if and when the new DVC rooms will become available.
 I believe I heard they would have rooms in the mail lodge, as Jambo house does. 

Does anyone have and news on this topic?

thank you as always - you guys are great.


----------



## jade1

The right wing is not open yet, a CM said they will become DVC but wasn't sure when. It looked a long way to go to me.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

LoveMickey said:


> Good afternoon folks, it's been a while since I've been on this board.   We are planning a VWL visit for December and was wondering if and when the new DVC rooms will become available.
> I believe I heard they would have rooms in the mail lodge, as Jambo house does.
> 
> Does anyone have and news on this topic?
> 
> thank you as always - you guys are great.



The only thing being said by Disney so far is that construction will be ongoing into 2017.  Other than that there's little to nothing that they've officially released for info.  It does look like rooms in the main lodge will be converted but we're all just waiting to see what and when.


----------



## sleepydog25

LoveMickey said:


> Good afternoon folks, it's been a while since I've been on this board.   We are planning a VWL visit for December and was wondering if and when the new DVC rooms will become available.
> I believe I heard they would have rooms in the mail lodge, as Jambo house does.
> 
> Does anyone have and news on this topic?
> 
> thank you as always - you guys are great.


Welcome back!  To piggyback on the other comments, it's currently not confirmed that the main Lodge rooms will be DVC; however, it's a near certainty they will be.  Given they are just now ripping out sheet rock and that their plan for the new build will stretch well into 2017 if not 2018, there won't be any new DVC rooms this coming Christmas.  Perhaps in 2017 there will be some, but I figure they'll not be fully open until mid-2018.


----------



## rkstocke5609

How is this for a solution to the VWL1 / VWL2 drama...first off, they are separate completely with different point charts.  We can't have our pool of 1BR and 2BR units being diluted with new owners (especially the coveted dedicated units that aren't part of any new DVC resorts anymore).  Having said that what say you groupies to the notion of having an 8 month booking window for these "sister" associations so that each could gain access to the others treasures before the rest of the DVC system?  I think this could work -- it retains each other's integrity but at the same time allows preferential access between the two halves of the same resort.

-Ron


----------



## Granny

rkstocke5609 said:


> How is this for a solution to the VWL1 / VWL2 drama...first off, they are separate completely with different point charts.  We can't have our pool of 1BR and 2BR units being diluted with new owners (especially the coveted dedicated units that aren't part of any new DVC resorts anymore).  Having said that what say you groupies to the notion of having an 8 month booking window for these "sister" associations so that each could gain access to the others treasures before the rest of the DVC system?  I think this could work -- it retains each other's integrity but at the same time allows preferential access between the two halves of the same resort.
> 
> -Ron



Ron...great comments which make sense.  I am 99.9% certain that VWL 2 will be a completely separate DVC resort...after all, it will have a very different expiration date.  And I don't see any chance of booking advantages for current VWL owners longer than the 7 month window.  Keep in mind that Disney wants to sell those new villas as quickly as possible, and I can't think of any reason they would give current VWL owners any preferential treatment in booking early.  I'm sure their thinking is "if you want preferential treatment, buy some points!".  

Along those lines, I don't think Disney thinks there is any VWL1/VWL2 drama.  In their minds they are building a new resort and it just happens to be right next to an existing one.  And yes, I am certain the point charts for VWL2 will be more along the lines of Poly and GVC point charts.  From Disney's viewpoint, once you sell in a point increase, there's no reason to go back to the lower point requirement ways.

I also agree that there is a 99.9% probability that the South wing of WL will convert to VWL2.  They just refurbed all the rooms at WL a year or so ago, so why else would they have the entire wing under construction?


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> We really believe it will be moved out of the Lobby environment into the "mystery" building out and away from the main Lodge; similar to Narcoosee's at GF.  We can see the space being used as the new Roaring Fork to accommodate all the new owners, with the present Roaring Fork used for a small lounge or service area.



*DDad.*..it would seem that would be a great location for AP.  We'll have to wait and see I guess.   If they built out a nice covered patio area it would be a lovely spot for a meal and some libations too.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Granny said:


> Ron...great comments which make sense.  I am 99.9% certain that VWL 2 will be a completely separate DVC resort...after all, it will have a very different expiration date.  And I don't see any chance of booking advantages for current VWL owners longer than the 7 month window.  Keep in mind that Disney wants to sell those new villas as quickly as possible, and I can't think of any reason they would give current VWL owners any preferential treatment in booking early.  I'm sure their thinking is "if you want preferential treatment, buy some points!".
> 
> Along those lines, I don't think Disney thinks there is any VWL1/VWL2 drama.  In their minds they are building a new resort and it just happens to be right next to an existing one.  And yes, I am certain the point charts for VWL2 will be more along the lines of Poly and GVC point charts.  From Disney's viewpoint, once you sell in a point increase, there's no reason to go back to the lower point requirement ways.
> 
> I also agree that there is a 99.9% probability that the South wing of WL will convert to VWL2.  They just refurbed all the rooms at WL a year or so ago, so why else would they have the entire wing under construction?


I agree.  I do know there are a number of VWL1 owners that are concerned that VWL2 owners would get access to the VWL1 point structure and 1BR & 2BR options.  Personally, I am fine with no access to VWL2.  However, my reciprocity idea of 8 month booking window access for the "sister associations" was just noting that if they wanted to give access to VWL1 to VWL2 it has to go both ways.  And, the point being it helps them advertise options that weren't available at Poly.  Of course we'll have to see what the south wing looks like when done.
It will be really interesting if we have all the same amenities less access to cabins and say studios for 25-30 percent less points/night than VWL2.  Should be really interesting to see the marketing of that!


----------



## Granny

I agree that it will certainly be interesting.  Makes me wonder what the new villas will be like to justify a higher points per night schedule.  The cabins will have an attraction all their own but how they will market the room conversions at WL will be interesting.  I don't see VWL 2 owners getting any preferential access to VWL1 villas...but on the other hand it is Disney who makes the rules and if they think they can help sell some new points who knows what they will do.  I think the documents we all agreed to indicate that home resort ownership guarantees some sort of booking advantage but if I recall correctly they only have to make it a two month booking advantage by contract.  So they could do what you suggest, but they are not required to make them reciprocated privileges.   At this point, we just have to wait and see.  Based on the slow construction schedule, I don't think they are in any hurry to declare inventory and start selling.  It could well be similar to BLT where they were almost finished before they opened up sales.  I would imagine the time table is dependent on the PVB sales which seem to be sluggish.


----------



## Flossbolna

I was trying to investigate timelines for the AKV Jambo House conversion as this might be an indicator for timeline for VWL2. It seems that AKV was announced in October 2006 and Jambo House conversion started very quickly, Kidani started January 2007. Opening day for AKV was July 2. That was quick!! I am not sure what the Poly timeline is, but I think there they started with the bungalows before they started converting the hotel rooms.

Since they decided to take out the hotel rooms already now, I would think that they are going to look at filling those rooms again as soon as possible. Because otherwise there would have been no need to start the construction inside the resort so early. Empty rooms are not earning any money for Disney. So, looking at the timeline for Jambo House, this might mean an opening date this year!


----------



## Granny

Flossbolna said:


> I was trying to investigate timelines for the AKV Jambo House conversion as this might be an indicator for timeline for VWL2. It seems that AKV was announced in October 2006 and Jambo House conversion started very quickly, Kidani started January 2007. Opening day for AKV was July 2. That was quick!! I am not sure what the Poly timeline is, but I think there they started with the bungalows before they started converting the hotel rooms.
> 
> Since they decided to take out the hotel rooms already now, I would think that they are going to look at filling those rooms again as soon as possible. Because otherwise there would have been no need to start the construction inside the resort so early. Empty rooms are not earning any money for Disney. So, looking at the timeline for Jambo House, this might mean an opening date this year!



*Flossbolna*...welcome to this thread!   I really don't think they will be having any rooms for this year, and personally I think Disney is unlikely to open much of the new resort next year.  Disney doesn't seem to be in any rush to complete the new DVC project at WL, and that probably has to do with sales at PBV being a bit sluggish according to many reports.  It seems that there were so many devotees to the Polynesian Resort that said they would buy into DVC if only they'd build at the Poly...and then the pricing and high point schedule came out and I think many of those people had second thoughts.  In any event, we'd all like to see them complete the work much sooner at WL so hopefully you are correct!


----------



## Flossbolna

Granny said:


> *Flossbolna*...welcome to this thread!   I really don't think they will be having any rooms for this year, and personally I think Disney is unlikely to open much of the new resort next year.  Disney doesn't seem to be in any rush to complete the new DVC project at WL, and that probably has to do with sales at PBV being a bit sluggish according to many reports.  It seems that there were so many devotees to the Polynesian Resort that said they would buy into DVC if only they'd build at the Poly...and then the pricing and high point schedule came out and I think many of those people had second thoughts.  In any event, we'd all like to see them complete the work much sooner at WL so hopefully you are correct!



Thanks for the welcome!! 

Of course I have no clue what DVC is really thinking! But maybe they are interested in getting an alternative to the PBV to sell to those people who would be interested in staying in one- and two-bedroom villas? And who knows, the VWL2 point structure might be a little less crazy than the one at the PBV? After all, it is not a monorail resort. So, they might be interested in getting inventory at a WDW resort that is more a traditional DVC resort as soon as possible just because of the difficulties they have at PBV? But maybe this is all wishful thinking on my part because I am going to be there for the holiday season and want to see as little construction as possible.


----------



## sleepydog25

I will admit, talking about the new VWL build is fun speculation. . .almost, ALMOST gets me thinking about buying points there when it opens. Speaking of, I'm firmly in the camp that both the new, as yet unverified, DVC rooms and the cabins will be built on a slower schedule, primarily because of the sluggish sales at PVB.  As *Granny* mentioned, there was a great deal of pre-build excitement with PVB given all the Poly devotees; however, given they only built studios, built 340+ of them, and then upped the ante on points to painful levels, the sales haven't materialized.  While they two resorts generally tend to appeal to different audiences, I can't see DVC pushing ahead too quickly on VWL, Part Deux since those might impact PVB sales, particularly as I suspect the new South Wing will have some 1 & 2 BRs.  VWL II will be a separate contract, and while it would be nice to have an 8-month window as a current VWL owner, giving one group that advantage over another would be greeted with much derision.  It _could_ happen, certainly, but I'm guessing it won't since at the very least the thinking might go something like, "don't give current owners an advantage or they won't buy the new."  Point requirements and point cost I figure will closely mirror PVB, though not being on the monorail _might_ ameloriate the former.  All speculation, of course.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I think I lean towards the idea that Disney will be trying to open the rooms in the lodge ASAP and that we will likely see it before the end of this year or at the latest the beginning of next.  Having the rooms out of service for so long does nothing for Disney's bottom line and in their most recent quarterly report they were talking about such high occupancy's and a demand for rooms in the Orlando area so I don't think the let this project languish around.  I also wouldn't be surprised if they are looking to have a sales option that does include one and two bedrooms at Walt Disney World to complement PVB studios.  It has to be a little difficult for the sales people to say that the people can use their PVB points elsewhere at 7 months or that they have Aulani when they have people there with large families or those who just want the multi room villas.


----------



## wildernessDad

Things are still positive with the potential Moon Express interview.  They have relocated to Cape Kennedy.  I'm looking to do one more great thing before I retire to the Orlando area and having their help to move to Florida would be a no-brainer.  We'll see what happens.  If it's not in the cards, I'll hang out here at APL for a year or two more before moving to Orlando.


----------



## wildernessDad

sleepydog25 said:


> I will admit, talking about the new VWL build is fun speculation. . .almost, ALMOST gets me thinking about buying points there when it opens. Speaking of, I'm firmly in the camp that both the new, as yet unverified, DVC rooms and the cabins will be built on a slower schedule, primarily because of the sluggish sales at PVB.  As *Granny* mentioned, there was a great deal of pre-build excitement with PVB given all the Poly devotees; however, given they only built studios, built 340+ of them, and then upped the ante on points to painful levels, the sales haven't materialized.  While they two resorts generally tend to appeal to different audiences, I can't see DVC pushing ahead too quickly on VWL, Part Deux since those might impact PVB sales, particularly as I suspect the new South Wing will have some 1 & 2 BRs.  VWL II will be a separate contract, and while it would be nice to have an 8-month window as a current VWL owner, giving one group that advantage over another would be greeted with much derision.  It _could_ happen, certainly, but I'm guessing it won't since at the very least the thinking might go something like, "don't give current owners an advantage or they won't buy the new."  Point requirements and point cost I figure will closely mirror PVB, though not being on the monorail _might_ ameloriate the former.  All speculation, of course.


I agree with this and add that the view from the cabins will not be spectacular like the views from the bungalows.  In fact, what views do the cabins have?  Mostly a run down island and some boats going by.


----------



## Kathymford

It would be great to get something as a VWLI owner if I buy VWLII. A way to combine points or something (I know this is highly unlikely). It just seems like such a waste to have two contracts at the exact same resort, but be restricted to only certain rooms on one or the other. 

FYI, I would LOVE the 8 month window perk.


----------



## Dizny Dad

We all love and appreciate Disney.  And it is entertaining to discuss what they may do when it comes to anything DVC, i.e. point charts, booking windows, VWL1 vs. VWL2, etc.  It is what makes this thread so great; we all can express our hopes, fears, and dreams about all things Disney and The Lodge. 

Just keep in mind, Disney wrote a contract that allows them to do whatever they want within the Timeshare & Real Estate laws of Florida.  And being a public company, those with money invested in the company stock expect a return on investment; a powerful pressure on the Board of Directors to always improve the bottom line.  Certainly making those that participate in their services (Parks, hotels, movies, etc.) happy always supports that line, but Directors look at numbers, not faces.  Again, we all love and appreciate Disney.  They do want to keep The World known as the "Happiest Place on Earth".  We just need to remember who is the lord and master of that castle.


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> We all love and appreciate Disney.  And it is entertaining to discuss what they may do when it comes to anything DVC, i.e. point charts, booking windows, VWL1 vs. VWL2, etc.  It is what makes this thread so great; we all can express our hopes, fears, and dreams about all things Disney and The Lodge.
> 
> Just keep in mind, Disney wrote a contract that allows them to do whatever they want within the Timeshare & Real Estate laws of Florida.  And being a public company, those with money invested in the company stock expect a return on investment; a powerful pressure on the Board of Directors to always improve the bottom line.  Certainly making those that participate in their services (Parks, hotels, movies, etc.) happy always supports that line, but Directors look at numbers, not faces.  Again, we all love and appreciate Disney.  They do want to keep The World known as the "Happiest Place on Earth".  We just need to remember who is the lord and master of that castle.


Yeah, and sometimes it ain't King Arthur but the evil Sheriff of Nottingham (I know, I know. . .mixed my eras).


----------



## twinklebug

Dizny Dad said:


> We all love and appreciate Disney.  And it is entertaining to discuss what they may do when it comes to anything DVC, i.e. point charts, booking windows, VWL1 vs. VWL2, etc.  It is what makes this thread so great; we all can express our hopes, fears, and dreams about all things Disney and The Lodge.
> 
> Just keep in mind, Disney wrote a contract that allows them to do whatever they want within the Timeshare & Real Estate laws of Florida.  And being a public company, those with money invested in the company stock expect a return on investment; a powerful pressure on the Board of Directors to always improve the bottom line.  Certainly making those that participate in their services (Parks, hotels, movies, etc.) happy always supports that line, but Directors look at numbers, not faces.  Again, we all love and appreciate Disney.  They do want to keep The World known as the "Happiest Place on Earth".  We just need to remember who is the lord and master of that castle.



I'm keeping an eye on a thread on another board regarding a survey Disney sent out recently asking about charging daily use fee. The wording makes it sound as though it could potentially apply to anyone staying on points. Disney's reasoning: $15/day will provide magical express, parking, Wi-Fi, magic bands, EMH and fast passes. Hmmm....


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> I'm keeping an eye on a thread on another board regarding a survey Disney sent out recently asking about charging daily use fee. The wording makes it sound as though it could potentially apply to anyone staying on points. Disney's reasoning: $15/day will provide magical express, parking, Wi-Fi, magic bands, EMH and fast passes. Hmmm....


Hmmm, indeed.


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> I'm keeping an eye on a thread on another board regarding a survey Disney sent out recently asking about charging daily use fee. The wording makes it sound as though it could potentially apply to anyone staying on points. Disney's reasoning: $15/day will provide magical express, parking, Wi-Fi, magic bands, EMH and fast passes. Hmmm....



I saw that thread.  And since our dues already include those costs it would be hard for Disney to justify that upcharge for DVC members staying on points.  Not only that, but I'm pretty sure that our contract spells out what additional fees they can charge and I don't think "resort fees" is one of them.  Still, it is interesting to watch Disney try to push the pricing envelope in amazing ways.


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> I saw that thread.  And since our dues already include those costs it would be hard for Disney to justify that upcharge for DVC members staying on points.  Not only that, but I'm pretty sure that our contract spells out what additional fees they can charge and I don't think "resort fees" is one of them.  Still, it is interesting to watch Disney try to push the pricing envelope in amazing ways.


That's a good point. I know some of those items are considered perks (ME, Wi-Fi and EMH) which they could take away or charge for at any point in time, but I believe others might be a part of our contract such as parking and room keys (in the form of magic bands now). Imagining the front desk trying to tell us we have to pay the fee or we won't be given access to open the door to our rooms


----------



## Kathymford

I wouldn't be surprised if Disney started adding resort fees to hotel stays (i.e., cash). It's a very common practice now; I was shocked last time I was trying to book Las Vegas that even the not great resorts were charging them. It's a great way to make their rates LOOK low until you read the fine print and see that the hotel will be collecting another $15/day in fees.


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> That's a good point. I know some of those items are considered perks (ME, Wi-Fi and EMH) which they could take away or charge for at any point in time, but I believe others might be a part of our contract such as parking and room keys (in the form of magic bands now). Imagining the front desk trying to tell us we have to pay the fee or we won't be given access to open the door to our rooms



Good point about separating perks from essential services.  Of course, we don't have all the detail that tells us which items are covered in our dues already.  Like Wi-Fi....is that "free" because we are already paying for it?  I'd be surprised if we weren't.   Regardless, as Sleepy says, it's really up to the Sheriff and how far they want to push costs from them to us.


----------



## Granny

All right, in a completely different direction...

So a week or so ago, my lovely bride asks me to go down the steps to our finished basement.  At the landing at the bottom, on the wall, this had magically appeared...

 


So yeah, I guess Disney knows they've got us.


----------



## Flossbolna

May I ask a stupid question as a newbie to this thread?? Why "(Special Collectors Edition)"? Where there other editions before this one? Will we move on to a new edition at some point?? Just curious!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*A Belated Happy Birthday @ladytink75!!!  *
*Hope your day was special!*​


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Flossbolna said:


> May I ask a stupid question as a newbie to this thread?? Why "(Special Collectors Edition)"? Where there other editions before this one? Will we move on to a new edition at some point?? Just curious!



Yes, there have been a few before this.  I thought we had links to the others in the first post but can't find the info.  The old message boards required new threads after 250 pages or some number otherwise they bogged down the servers or something.  (Can you tell I never knew exactly why!    But there was a magic number and the mods would come along and close the thread)  It doesn't seem like the new software has those issues so it's hard to say if or when a new Groupie thread might have to be started.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Good point about separating perks from essential services.  Of course, we don't have all the detail that tells us which items are covered in our dues already.  Like Wi-Fi....is that "free" because we are already paying for it?  I'd be surprised if we weren't.   Regardless, as Sleepy says, it's really up to the Sheriff and how far they want to push costs from them to us.



Back in the day DVC did not pay for internet while the hotel guests did.  I think it was all included in the resort expenses which we pay a part of and Disney just charged a fee.  That was more common when they started and by the time it ended they were one of the few I experienced still adding a fee for it.  And now it may all come back around again?!  I'd guess it would be as before for DVC though - included.  If this all happens, which when regarding Disney's past couple of weeks seems likely.  Food menu prices increasing, ticket prices increasing, dining plan increasing.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

For any that enjoy the Disney movie nights it's that time again on TCM tonight.  20,000 leagues and a couple of nature stories.


----------



## Granny

Flossbolna said:


> May I ask a stupid question as a newbie to this thread?? Why "(Special Collectors Edition)"? Where there other editions before this one? Will we move on to a new edition at some point?? Just curious!


Not a dumb question at all.  I think this is about the 7th reincarnation of this thread, which is now in its *10th year of consecutive running*!    Later this year we will have to have a 10 year anniversary party here on the DISBoards.  

Most of the other DVC Resort Lovers threads are still on their original thread but this one by far has had the most posts over the years.  What can we say, we're a passionate bunch!

That, plus we ended up creating a community whereas the other resort threads tend to be more factual information about the resort in question.

But I decided to try to find links to all the other threads.  Here's the ones I found.  Maybe there are more?

November 22, 2006    http://www.disboards.com/threads/the-vwl-groupies-trivia-thread.1283264/

April 17, 2008   http://www.disboards.com/threads/the-vwl-groupies-trivia-thread-chapter-2.1795696/

June 18, 2010  http://ww.disboards.com/threads/vwl-lovers-groupies-thread-it-all-started-with-a-moose.2490642/

May 5, 2011   http://xn--www-6o0a.disboards.com/t...hread-meese-ka-mice-ka-moose-kateers.2714808/

April 10, 2012   http://www.disboards.com/threads/vwl-groupies-yes-we-love-the-lodge.2907923/

October 22, 2012  http://www.disboards.com/threads/the-vwl-groupies-and-lovers-thread-it-started-with-a-moose.3011752/    [This one really doesn't count...it was a mistake as the moderators didn't notice that we had shut down an older thread]

March 5, 2013    http://www.disboards.com/threads/vwl-groupies-yes-we-love-the-lodge-a-lot.3075564/


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Not a dumb question at all.  I think this is about the 7th reincarnation of this thread, which is now in its *10th year of consecutive running*!    Later this year we will have to have a 10 year anniversary party here on the DISBoards.
> 
> Most of the other DVC Resort Lovers threads are still on their original thread but this one by far has had the most posts over the years.  What can we say, we're a passionate bunch!
> 
> That, plus we ended up creating a community whereas the other resort threads tend to be more factual information about the resort in question.
> 
> But I decided to try to find links to all the other threads.  Here's the ones I found.  Maybe there are more?
> 
> November 22, 2006    http://www.disboards.com/threads/the-vwl-groupies-trivia-thread.1283264/
> 
> April 17, 2008   http://www.disboards.com/threads/the-vwl-groupies-trivia-thread-chapter-2.1795696/
> 
> June 18, 2010  http://ww.disboards.com/threads/vwl-lovers-groupies-thread-it-all-started-with-a-moose.2490642/
> 
> May 5, 2011   http://xn--www-6o0a.disboards.com/t...hread-meese-ka-mice-ka-moose-kateers.2714808/
> 
> April 10, 2012   http://www.disboards.com/threads/vwl-groupies-yes-we-love-the-lodge.2907923/
> 
> October 22, 2012  http://www.disboards.com/threads/the-vwl-groupies-and-lovers-thread-it-started-with-a-moose.3011752/    [This one really doesn't count...it was a mistake as the moderators didn't notice that we had shut down an older thread]
> 
> March 5, 2013    http://www.disboards.com/threads/vwl-groupies-yes-we-love-the-lodge-a-lot.3075564/


To further elaborate on *Flossy's* question, for some reason still as yet unfathomable, I was invited to start the current iteration of the Groupies page as we neared the shelf life of the one prior (which as explained was capped at 250 pages).  I had huge shoes to fill and opted to come up with the Special Edition title just as something unique to set us apart from other threads.  As noted, some form of this page has been going for nearly a decade, about the length of time I've been using the DIS Boards, and never had or have I encountered such a genuinely caring, friendly, helpful, and non-judgmental on any forum anywhere.  I can honestly say that this group has become like family to me even though I've met only a handful of them in person.  Much like the Lodge itself, I find our thread to be a respite from the harsh realities of life, a welcoming embrace such as you get at grandma's house.  

*Granny*, if it's alright with you, I'll copy the wonderful work you've done and find a spot on Page 1 where all who stumble upon us (as well as those who've been around awhile) can explore a bit of our history.


----------



## twokats

sleepydog25 said:


> To further elaborate on *Flossy's* question, for some reason still as yet unfathomable, I was invited to start the current iteration of the Groupies page as we neared the shelf life of the one prior (which as explained was capped at 250 pages).  I had huge shoes to fill and opted to come up with the Special Edition title just as something unique to set us apart from other threads.  As noted, some form of this page has been going for nearly a decade, about the length of time I've been using the DIS Boards, and never had or have I encountered such a genuinely caring, friendly, helpful, and non-judgmental on any forum anywhere.  I can honestly say that this group has become like family to me even though I've met only a handful of them in person.  Much like the Lodge itself, I find our thread to be a respite from the harsh realities of life, a welcoming embrace such as you get at grandma's house.
> 
> *Granny*, if it's alright with you, I'll copy the wonderful work you've done and find a spot on Page 1 where all who stumble upon us (as well as those who've been around awhile) can explore a bit of our history.



Not unfathomable, Sleepy.  You rescued me!!  I was supposed to start this thread, but my good old bones decided to break at that time and I was unavailable (in the hospital to be exact) to take over and you so kindly stepped in and have done a fantastic job.  I love our groupie family and look forward to the next ten years with y'all.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> To further elaborate on *Flossy's* question, for some reason still as yet unfathomable, I was invited to start the current iteration of the Groupies page as we neared the shelf life of the one prior (which as explained was capped at 250 pages).  I had huge shoes to fill and opted to come up with the Special Edition title just as something unique to set us apart from other threads.  As noted, some form of this page has been going for nearly a decade, about the length of time I've been using the DIS Boards, and never had or have I encountered such a genuinely caring, friendly, helpful, and non-judgmental on any forum anywhere.  I can honestly say that this group has become like family to me even though I've met only a handful of them in person.  Much like the Lodge itself, I find our thread to be a respite from the harsh realities of life, a welcoming embrace such as you get at grandma's house.
> 
> *Granny*, if it's alright with you, I'll copy the wonderful work you've done and find a spot on Page 1 where all who stumble upon us (as well as those who've been around awhile) can explore a bit of our history.



*Sleepy*...that would be great!  And if I missed any, they can just add them.  I don't know how to "name" links, so if someone wants to clean them up that would be cool too.  Thank you!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Icecoldpenguin!!!*


----------



## Dizny Dad

sleepydog25 said:


> Yeah, and sometimes it ain't King Arthur but the evil Sheriff of Nottingham (I know, I know. . .mixed my eras).



Yeah, but we love the romantic intentions . . .castles, princesses, heroes, rescues, truth, justice, and the Am. . . . . oops, sorry.  Got carried away both times; this time and last.


----------



## DiznyDi

Granny, you did a great job of assembling our previous threads.  Thanks!  
I thinks there's another:  

*We're Baaaaack!! **The WLV's groupies & Trivia Thread chapter 3*
Discussion in 'DVC-Mousecellaneous' started by eliza61, Jan 2, 2009

How do I get a link?  Either I've not had enough coffee yet this AM, or I just simply can't find it.


----------



## DiznyDi

Belated Birthday wishes to *@ladytink75 

 **Icecoldpenguin*


----------



## jade1

Well they kept (or added I can't remember) the fire pit.


----------



## Granny

DiznyDi said:


> Granny, you did a great job of assembling our previous threads.  Thanks!
> I thinks there's another:
> 
> *We're Baaaaack!! **The WLV's groupies & Trivia Thread chapter 3*
> Discussion in 'DVC-Mousecellaneous' started by eliza61, Jan 2, 2009
> 
> How do I get a link?  Either I've not had enough coffee yet this AM, or I just simply can't find it.




Hi *Di*!  

I thought I had missed one.  Here's that link.

http://www.disboards.com/threads/were-baaaaack-the-wlvs-groupies-trivia-thread-chapter-3.2045682/

*Sleepy*...this one is dated January 2, 2009 so you know where it fits in.  Thanks!


----------



## Granny

*Jade*...thanks for the detective work and great photos!  And I don't remember a fire pit...but that could just be my faulty memory.   I hope there are more trees put in than the last picture shows (along the mural wall).  I assume the ones down by the lake will be taken out when they build the cabins.  Unless they want to build the cabins behind them to preserve some feel for the theming of the resort?  That would be nice!  Or at least nicer than taking them all out.


----------



## twinklebug

jade1 said:


> Well they kept (or added I can't remember) the fire pit.



Thank you for the images Jade!
Looks like they did keep the fire pit and are adding a second. I didn't realize marshmallow roasting was that popular. They had added a second pit to Fort Wilderness eons ago to reduce crowding around the fires.
What's nice about this image in particular, is it is the very first sign of them _adding_ anything back after razing the land and pool. Hope to see more small steps soon.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Thank you for the images Jade!
> Looks like did keep the fire pit and they're adding a second. I didn't realize marshmallow roasting was that popular. They had added a second pit to Fort Wilderness eons ago to reduce crowding around the fires.
> What's nice about this image in particular, is it is the very first sign of them _adding_ anything back after razing the land and pool. Hope to see more small steps soon.



I've had a marshmallow or 2 around that firepit.    But never did I see a need for two.  That's very surprising!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Just to bring our thread above the fold . . .

Adult admission to Disney World when it opened in 1971 was $3.50 . . . geeze . . . .


----------



## Flossbolna

Granny said:


> Not a dumb question at all.  I think this is about the 7th reincarnation of this thread, which is now in its *10th year of consecutive running*!    Later this year we will have to have a 10 year anniversary party here on the DISBoards.
> 
> Most of the other DVC Resort Lovers threads are still on their original thread but this one by far has had the most posts over the years.  What can we say, we're a passionate bunch!
> 
> That, plus we ended up creating a community whereas the other resort threads tend to be more factual information about the resort in question.
> 
> But I decided to try to find links to all the other threads.  Here's the ones I found.  Maybe there are more?
> 
> November 22, 2006    http://www.disboards.com/threads/the-vwl-groupies-trivia-thread.1283264/
> 
> April 17, 2008   http://www.disboards.com/threads/the-vwl-groupies-trivia-thread-chapter-2.1795696/
> 
> June 18, 2010  http://ww.disboards.com/threads/vwl-lovers-groupies-thread-it-all-started-with-a-moose.2490642/
> 
> May 5, 2011   http://xn--www-6o0a.disboards.com/t...hread-meese-ka-mice-ka-moose-kateers.2714808/
> 
> April 10, 2012   http://www.disboards.com/threads/vwl-groupies-yes-we-love-the-lodge.2907923/
> 
> October 22, 2012  http://www.disboards.com/threads/the-vwl-groupies-and-lovers-thread-it-started-with-a-moose.3011752/    [This one really doesn't count...it was a mistake as the moderators didn't notice that we had shut down an older thread]
> 
> March 5, 2013    http://www.disboards.com/threads/vwl-groupies-yes-we-love-the-lodge-a-lot.3075564/



Thanks für the history!! I think I will have fun checking out these old threads!! And since you mentioned the 10 year anniversary of the thread, I had a look at how long I have been around on the DIS and I found out that my membership with the DIS is also nearing its 10 year anniversary! 



sleepydog25 said:


> To further elaborate on *Flossy's* question, for some reason still as yet unfathomable, I was invited to start the current iteration of the Groupies page as we neared the shelf life of the one prior (which as explained was capped at 250 pages).  I had huge shoes to fill and opted to come up with the Special Edition title just as something unique to set us apart from other threads.  As noted, some form of this page has been going for nearly a decade, about the length of time I've been using the DIS Boards, and never had or have I encountered such a genuinely caring, friendly, helpful, and non-judgmental on any forum anywhere.  I can honestly say that this group has become like family to me even though I've met only a handful of them in person.  Much like the Lodge itself, I find our thread to be a respite from the harsh realities of life, a welcoming embrace such as you get at grandma's house.
> 
> *Granny*, if it's alright with you, I'll copy the wonderful work you've done and find a spot on Page 1 where all who stumble upon us (as well as those who've been around awhile) can explore a bit of our history.



Ha! I like my new nickname! Fun story about my username - I am actually a bit embarassed by it. I am from Germany and English is a second language for me. So, when I picked my username I chose a combination of the town I grew up in, Floss, and the name of our first family dog, Bolna. Some time later I realised that Floss actually has a meaning in English. So, in case anyone thinks my username indicates that I am very much into dental hygiene and flossing my teeth - that is not the reason behind the name!!! 

And I can tell from visiting here just for such a short time, that this seems to be definitely a really welcoming thread!

I saw that Granny mentioned something about making the links pretty and I am good at this, so here they are as "pretty links":

November 22, 2006 The VWL Groupies & Trivia Thread

April 17, 2008 ***The VWL Groupies & Trivia Thread*** Chapter 2!

June 18, 2010 VWL Lovers & Groupies thread:  It all started with a Moose

May 5, 2011 VWL Lovers & Groupies Thread: Meese-ka, Mice-ka MOOSE-kateers

April 10, 2012 VWL Groupies...yes, we love the Lodge!!

October 22, 2012 The VWL Groupies and Lovers Thread-It started with a MOOSE [This one really doesn't count...it was a mistake as the moderators didn't notice that we had shut down an older thread]

March 5, 2013 VWL Groupies...yes, we love the Lodge, a lot!!

I think it should work to just copy and paste these and the links should stay pretty!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Flossbolna said:


> . . . . . . . . . . Fun story about my username - . . . . . . . . .



Wow, *Floss*, But I detect another cute idea for _general mumbling_ between our concerns for The Lodge construction, points charts, and the like.

DiznyDi's and my usernames are our car license plate numbers.  Just in our little town in Ohio, it isn't hard to find a number of others running around in vehicles using Disney type plates, so we joined in the vanity plate thing right after we joined DVC in 2006.  It has been fun, but does sometimes make me feel the guy behind me is thinking "that guy again" (or worse), especially when in their mind I have made some type of perceived driving error (probably most of the time).  I have also been know to yell across a parking lot "Hey Disney" when I see someone with a Disney type vanity plate getting out of their car.  The Darth Vader Antenna Topper on my all black Ford Edge is cool, too.  Just reinforces the idea that I'm obviously "touched", so be careful.


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> Just to bring our thread above the fold . . .
> 
> Adult admission to Disney World when it opened in 1971 was $3.50 . . . geeze . . . .



*DDad*...Oh man!  Even adjusted for inflation I think that would be quite a deal!  Of course, how many of us would be happy today with the number and quality of attractions they had in 1971?



Flossbolna said:


> Ha! I like my new nickname! Fun story about my username - I am actually a bit embarassed by it. I am from Germany and English is a second language for me. So, when I picked my username I chose a combination of the town I grew up in, Floss, and the name of our first family dog, Bolna. Some time later I realised that Floss actually has a meaning in English. So, in case anyone thinks my username indicates that I am very much into dental hygiene and flossing my teeth - that is not the reason behind the name!!!
> 
> And I can tell from visiting here just for such a short time, that this seems to be definitely a really welcoming thread!



*Flossy*...thanks for cleaning up the links.  I used to be able to do that but somehow I couldn't figure it out again.  And I'm always amazed at how proficient people can become in a second language.  You are very welcome here, as long as you enjoy the ambiance of WL and VWL as much as we do.



Dizny Dad said:


> Wow, *Floss*, But I detect another cute idea for _general mumbling_ between our concerns for The Lodge construction, points charts, and the like.
> 
> DiznyDi's and my usernames are our car license plate numbers.  Just in our little town in Ohio, it isn't hard to find a number of others running around in vehicles using Disney type plates, so we joined in the vanity plate thing right after we joined DVC in 2006.  It has been fun, but does sometimes make me feel the guy behind me is thinking "that guy again" (or worse), especially when in their mind I have made some type of perceived driving error (probably most of the time).  I have also been know to yell across a parking lot "Hey Disney" when I see someone with a Disney type vanity plate getting out of their car.  The Darth Vader Antenna Topper on my all black Ford Edge is cool, too.  Just reinforces the idea that I'm obviously "touched", so be careful.



*DDad*...I used to have a vanity plate VWL-BWV for our two homes.  But it only really meant something to me and my wife.  And when I explained it to others I got the old eye roll far too often.    So we didn't renew them.  I'm liking the Darth Vader antenna topper but I agree it works better on the black vehicle than my white one.  And we are all "touched"...or else we wouldn't be here!


----------



## sleepydog25

I love the idea of talking about how we got our screen names.  *Luv's* is easy, as it's a shortened form of her real screen name, *luvvwl.  *Mine requires a little more explanation.  I lived in Alaska for four years, and much like Washington, coffee/espresso kiosks abound there.  One very rustic shop sat just a couple of miles from my house in the town of Eagle River (just outside Anchorage).  I could run, bike, or of course, drive there.  On the front porch, you could usually find a large, white, friendly lab lolling about.  He might even follow you into the shop.  The roasted their own beans, make their own pastries.  It was and still is a cool place to hang out.  Oh, and it's called Sleepydog Coffee Company.  The 25 is there because some other person(s) had just "sleepydog."  As long as we're talking license plates, however, we are Disneyfied as well:  I have _DVC VWL_ while *Luv* has _VWL DVC.  _Few know what that means, especially around here, but once we get close to Disney, we figure a lot more people can figure it out.  

Finally, I have edited PAGE 1 to include the past Groupie Threads.  Please drop by and read at your leisure!


----------



## Granny

I think I have mentioned this, but Granny is a nickname I've had all my life.  It is a derivative of my last name so I used it on these boards because I wanted to ask a question and they required a user name.  I didn't really think about it so I just went with my nickname.  Because I started on the DISBoards in 2001, the simple name "Granny" was available and I grabbed it.


----------



## twokats

For those that know us, my screen name is self explanatory.  My name is Kathy, my sweet daughter is Kati, hence the twokats!!  
I hope all the groupies have had a very good week.  We have had rain all week, hope for a break tomorrow.  Have a great weekend.


----------



## wildernessDad

Let's see.  wildernessDad.  Hmm, how did I choose that name.  Well, because I love Wilderness Lodge and I wanted a family sort of name.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Finally, I have edited PAGE 1 to include the past Groupie Threads.  Please drop by and read at your leisure!



I just took a look and you did a great job!   But you did make me miss the bison & geese topiaries, as well as Mickey of course.  

I wasn't aware that this version of the thread is just over two years old.  Way to go Groupies!!!


----------



## ottawagreg

Hello everyone.  I have been away for a long time again.  We have been getting crushed at work and I don't seem to ever take time to contribute.  I do look at the thread a couple times a week to see if there is any news, however I don't know what the conversation has been lately.  When I saw the various threads I was quite surprised at the history here.  It has been a blessing to have found my way here and made some acquaintances, and perhaps even a friend or two.  It appears you are explaining your screen names.  My first name is Greg and I live in my home town, Ottawa, so I called myself ottawgreg.  I would never get a job with the mouse as an imagineer.

It is Saturday evening. My wife daughter are shopping for prom dresses, and some badly needed new spring/summer clothes.  My task for tonight is to finish our taxes.  How depressing, but we are to rejoice in all things, so I will focus on the happy thought of being in OKW next Saturday night.  So there are seven sleeps until we fly.  Three nights at OKW and one night at the Lodge.  My daughter is touring with the high school band to WDW.  Tthey are going to spend on morning in a studio recording session doing disney songs to animation with one the CM musical conductor types.  I have no clue.  They perform at the waterside stage at the disney springs the next day.  So it should be fun.  I'm going to try to squeeze a couple of rounds of golf in, but that may be too much.  

Olivia's Cafe, Yak n Yeti in AK park, 50's Prime Time are on the list.  We have one open night yet.  The night we stay at the villas.  Sleepy, I did catch your review of AP several days ago.  Perhaps I should see if there are any tables available.  But they made me very angry the last time and I still harbor some resentment.  Well I have a few more days to think on it.  I will try to stop by once before we go.  Hope all are well.

Corinne, I still think of your father from time to time.  I hope he is doing better.


----------



## horselover

Good morning groupies!  Took me awhile to read back.  You've been chatty!  That's what I get for leaving & going to WDW!    

Had a really fun time on my trip.  Met up with a group of clients returning from a cruise.  Sadly I wasn't able to go on the cruise but it was great seeing almost all of the group at Disney post cruise.  I also brought a friend along this trip.  She's been to Disney before back a long time ago.  It was both fun & exhausting being a tour guide.  I realize now how much I am not used to doing Disney at that pace anymore.       We were also staying at 3 different resorts on our stay so that didn't really help.  It was good for her though to get to see what different resorts have to offer.  The weather was phenomenal.  Probably the best weather I've ever had during a March trip.  Unfortunately I am now sick.  I think the pace of the trip caught up to me that & my friend thought she might be coming down with something towards the end of the trip.  She was kind enough to share it with me.        We didn't make it over to the Lodge.  Just too much to do in too short an amount of time.  Hoping things are looking a lot better there in Oct then they were in Dec.

All the previous talk of when we might see rooms open has been interesting to read.  I'm of the opinion we won't see anything being open to book for this year but who knows.  Kathy is right that empty rooms make no money.  Time will tell.  I'm still fully expecting lots of construction to be going on in Dec.  Just the way it is right now.

Thanks for the new pictures Jade!

Welcome back to dry land JT!  Hope you all had a wonderful cruise.  Sorry we didn't get a chance to connect this time.

I'll do better keeping up now that I'm home.  No trips on the horizon until Aug. so I'll have time.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Welcome back Julie!  Sounds like a crazy, fun trip!!!


----------



## rkstocke5609

Screen name......really boring.  First & middle initial, last name & street #.  This way, it is normally available wherever I go, and I only need to maintain a spreadsheet for the various passwords...

I am headed to VGC for the first time two weeks from today.  Anything I shouldn't miss?  We will be there for 5 nights. I haven't been to Disneyland in 43 years so, basically we have no reflexes like we would after so many trips to Orlando.  We are mentally preparing for the return of rope drop / commando as we gave that up in Florida a while back.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Wow - a return after 43 years rkstocke!  What changes you'll see!!!!  There are early entry mornings for both DL and DCA.  If you don't get to Radiator Springs right away make a stop for a FP - although AFAIK the FP's won't open during the early entry.  So if you get there right away for that you can do the ride and then get off and get FP's for later.  Let's see - Toy Story has no FP's but doesn't get the crazy lines like WDW either.  CA Screamin is a pretty good coaster.  Lots of little differences in DL rides compared to WDW so it's fun to check them out and compare - Pirates, IASW, SM, HM, Indy (instead of Dinosaur), Tarzan's Treehouse (instead of Swiss Family which I prefer).  And then you have quite a few attractions that aren't at WDW - Mr Toad, Storybook Canal, Casey Jr Circus Train, Alice in Wonderland (a nice little dark ride), Nemo Subs (if you ever did 20,000 leagues you'll know it's not worth a long wait IMO), Matterhorn, Roger Rabbit, Snow White and the monorail is actually an attraction, not just transportation.

FP's don't have the same demand as WDW either.  RSR is popular but most others you can get fairly easily into the day.  And even if you go commando it's easy to take a break with a short walk back to VGC or to go between the 2 parks.  Dining is pretty much a breeze.  

Have fun!


----------



## rkstocke5609

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Wow - a return after 43 years rkstocke!  What changes you'll see!!!!  There are early entry mornings for both DL and DCA.  If you don't get to Radiator Springs right away make a stop for a FP - although AFAIK the FP's won't open during the early entry.  So if you get there right away for that you can do the ride and then get off and get FP's for later.  Let's see - Toy Story has no FP's but doesn't get the crazy lines like WDW either.  CA Screamin is a pretty good coaster.  Lots of little differences in DL rides compared to WDW so it's fun to check them out and compare - Pirates, IASW, SM, HM, Indy (instead of Dinosaur), Tarzan's Treehouse (instead of Swiss Family which I prefer).  And then you have quite a few attractions that aren't at WDW - Mr Toad, Storybook Canal, Casey Jr Circus Train, Alice in Wonderland (a nice little dark ride), Nemo Subs (if you ever did 20,000 leagues you'll know it's not worth a long wait IMO), Matterhorn, Roger Rabbit, Snow White and the monorail is actually an attraction, not just transportation.
> 
> FP's don't have the same demand as WDW either.  RSR is popular but most others you can get fairly easily into the day.  And even if you go commando it's easy to take a break with a short walk back to VGC or to go between the 2 parks.  Dining is pretty much a breeze.
> 
> Have fun!


Thanks so much for the tips.  When I was 8, my folks took me but about all I remember was the 20,000 Leagues and a trip to Knotts Berry Farm and getting sick on something called "Montezuma's Revenge" I think it was called.  Haven't returned to California in all that time but DVC gave me an excuse.  My wife wait listed this trip at the 7 month mark and it came through about 2 months ago.  When I researched the VGC I didn't really think we would ever get to go based on its small size.  Anyways, my wife needs to have her gall bladder out but refused to cancel this trip and scheduled the surgery for the week we get back.  So, we are watching the diet and she has been doing great so hopefully all goes well.  She just wouldn't cancel this because she was so shocked the Waitlist came through.  And, we are excited to see it as we have been to Crater Lake, El Tovar, & Oregon Caves Natl. Mon. All of which have lodges...know wonder we love VWL.

Trivia- so, US 41 goes from Key West to Copper Harbor, MI .  But few people know that the depression jobs program that built many of the great national park lodges includes a project in Copper Harbor with a 9 hole golf course carved out of the woods.  BTW, the best fall colors anywhere are between Houghton and Copper Harbor.  Caused by the wet climate and short summers of Michigan's UP where snowfall is routinely over 200 inches.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

A few more pictures from my Feb trip.  The weather had cooled down so all the Hippos were out of the water getting some sun:





















Later it was time to head over to MK for dinner at BOG and then the 25th Anniversary event:






We were seated in the West Wing:






Some other people came in and were looking at a Hidden Mickey that was in a torn curtain right above our heads:






Time for the party to start!











We had not checked in for the party yet so we went to Tomorrowland.  In not too long of time we were set and began a few rides that rest of my group had not done before or attractions that had shorter lines that we hadn't done on a previous night at MK.  It was an enjoyable event and we finished it off with a bang of fireworks!  It was perhaps the biggest, most explosive show I had ever seen at WDW. 











We were sent off by the big Cheese himself and his special lady:






I spent the next day enjoying the F&G preparations around Epcot:
















After exiting The Land I found an exciting addition - new bathrooms outside Soarin!    Two sides like this in the new Womens bathroom.  The Men's was under construction.






Maybe this guy can sneak over to the Lodge after F&G if our Mickey hasn't been found yet.































*TTFN - Ta Ta for now! *Until next time!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey all!!  Wow what a trip Lots of cool things to do, met some really nice folks, Cindy McCain was onboard(John McCains DW)and ran into her several times, picked up refugees from Cuba.  10 people onboard that little boat, they were wanting to leave that country for sure.  So glad we were in the right place at the right time for them.  Delayed us around 1.5 hrs. but no biggie, still got to Castaway Cay in great time.
Capt. D and I went snorkeling at CC and got up real close and personal with a stingray about 3' in diameter.  Told Casey I never knew he could swim that fast  I would love to share pics if I could but sadly, after switching over to Amazon photos, its been a tough thing trying to get those shots transferred to the DIS, so everything I have wanted to share including this trip and my england trip have been tied up in there.  Any suggestions would be helpful?  Otherwise, I love sharing these with yall.  

I have read back as far as our debark day and yall have been a busy group 

Sorry I missed horselover and KAT.  The WDW portion of our trip was a whirlwind effort.  Ate at The Wave for dinner, and cant say it was the best meal I have had there.  Will def. go back for breakfast and lunch though.  Also had breakfast and dinner at Olivias, both meals very good.  Went to DS just to check out some of the new places, including Jock Lindsey's.  Great little place to dive into for a quick snack.  

Sadly, didnt make it over to WL to check out things.  

As for tag name, jimmytammy is mine and my DW's name.  Tammy got in with the WISH group several years ago and they got here talked into having her own name so they knew who they were conversing with.  She is now TammyNC.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Wow - a return after 43 years rkstocke!  What changes you'll see!!!!  There are early entry mornings for both DL and DCA.  If you don't get to Radiator Springs right away make a stop for a FP - although AFAIK the FP's won't open during the early entry.  So if you get there right away for that you can do the ride and then get off and get FP's for later.  Let's see - Toy Story has no FP's but doesn't get the crazy lines like WDW either.  CA Screamin is a pretty good coaster.  Lots of little differences in DL rides compared to WDW so it's fun to check them out and compare - Pirates, IASW, SM, HM, Indy (instead of Dinosaur), Tarzan's Treehouse (instead of Swiss Family which I prefer).  And then you have quite a few attractions that aren't at WDW - Mr Toad, Storybook Canal, Casey Jr Circus Train, Alice in Wonderland (a nice little dark ride), Nemo Subs (if you ever did 20,000 leagues you'll know it's not worth a long wait IMO), Matterhorn, Roger Rabbit, Snow White and the monorail is actually an attraction, not just transportation.
> 
> FP's don't have the same demand as WDW either.  RSR is popular but most others you can get fairly easily into the day.  And even if you go commando it's easy to take a break with a short walk back to VGC or to go between the 2 parks.  Dining is pretty much a breeze.
> 
> Have fun!


All great tips, *Kat*!  I do echo the sentiment about attempting rope drop for Radiator Springs as that one fills up quickly and remains a long wait much if not all of the day.  I will say if you do rope drop, keep to the outside right of the mass of people as the Radiator Springs line begins on the right side of the Cars Land thoroughfare (whatever the name of that is).  If you have to merge from the left, it gets very frustrating.  CA Screamin' is on par with RnR minus the music and outside.  POTC, IASW, and SM are three rides we felt were better at DL versus WDW.  As *Kat* mentioned, there are also unique rides to DL worth riding of which my faves are Matterhorn, Storybook Land, Alice, and Snow White.  Plenty of good eating options right at your fingertips--er, soles of your feet--if you head to DTD which sits right outside the gates to the two parks.  Dining is far easier at DL than at the World.  You'll have a blast, I'm sure!


----------



## horselover

More great pics Kat!  Thanks for sharing.

Welcome back JT!  Glad to hear you had a great trip.


----------



## Granny

Hey Groupies. Prayer request for my wife who is in emergency gall bladder surgery right now. Thanks.


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> Hey Groupies. Prayer request for my wife who is in emergency gall bladder surgery right now. Thanks.



You got it Tom!  Please let us know how she's doing when you can.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Hey Groupies. Prayer request for my wife who is in emergency gall bladder surgery right now. Thanks.


In our thoughts. . .


----------



## Flossbolna

Granny said:


> Hey Groupies. Prayer request for my wife who is in emergency gall bladder surgery right now. Thanks.



Sending lots of good wishes!!


----------



## Flossbolna

Hello everyone! I loved the username topic that I inspired! Great to get to know people here a little bit more!

@KAT4DISNEY I loved the pictures! You got some really great ones. And Epcot is so beautiful during F&G. I am thinking that I need to plan another trip for that time frame in the coming years.


----------



## Granny

Thanks Julie, Patrick and Flossy. Surgeon said surgery was successful. I appreciate the support.


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> Hey Groupies. Prayer request for my wife who is in emergency gall bladder surgery right now. Thanks.


Most certainly.  Let us know how she does.
Edit - I was a moment late. So glad she did well. Do they know how long will she be in the hospital for?


----------



## Flossbolna

Granny said:


> Thanks Julie, Patrick and Flossy. Surgeon said surgery was successful. I appreciate the support.



Thanks for the update!! I hope she has a speedy recovery! Emergency surgery is always scary.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Thanks Julie, Patrick and Flossy. Surgeon said surgery was successful. I appreciate the support.



Glad to hear things went well Tom!  Will pray for a quick recovery.


----------



## DiznyDi

Granny - winging prayer heavenward!  Glad to hear all was successful.  Give Mrs Granny a big hug


----------



## Granny

Thanks everyone for the kind words, prayers and good wishes.  Mrs. Granny had a successful surgery, and of course these days they don't want you hanging out too long so we have already left the hospital and are situated back at our house.  What started as an emergency room visit ended up being a 26 hour visit including surgery and post-op.  We're just glad that everything seems to be okay except the usual after surgery soreness/pain...and we know that gall bladder surgery is fairly common but at this point we don't assume anything is "routine".  Hopefully Mrs Granny will be feeling much better in about 48-72 hours.  Thanks again all!


----------



## rkstocke5609

Granny said:


> Hey Groupies. Prayer request for my wife who is in emergency gall bladder surgery right now. Thanks.


Glad to hear this went well!  My wife will be having this surgery when we return from VGC.  Everything we hear is that is a relatively quick recovery!  We know lots of friends that have had it done.


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks Granny for the  update!  So good to hear 'all is well'!


----------



## twokats

Granny, even though I did not post at the time, I read your post and sent up prayers, pixie and moose dust for her.  Keep us up to date please.


----------



## tea pot

Hi Granny 
Sending thoughts prayers and pixie dust your way


----------



## tea pot

Hello Groupies!
Dropping in to say hello
Hope all is well.
Thinking about our beloved Lodge. The big guy and I
had a short stay in the world this past Jan and 
I couldn't bring myself to visit the view from the Monorail of the cut trees was bad enough


----------



## tea pot

Kathymford said:


> It would be great to get something as a VWLI owner if I buy VWLII. A way to combine points or something (I know this is highly unlikely). It just seems like such a waste to have two contracts at the exact same resort, but be restricted to only certain rooms on one or the other.
> 
> FYI, I would LOVE the 8 month window perk.



Ok I'm so out of the loop
Is there really a complete new and different DVC VWL
I also own at SSR and when they added the treehouses
Nothing changed and we had the same 11 month booking window and the length of the contract stayed the same
This is all going from bad to worse


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

tea pot said:


> Ok I'm so out of the loop
> Is there really a complete new and different DVC VWL
> I also own at SSR and when they added the treehouses
> Nothing changed and we had the same 11 month booking window and the length of the contract stayed the same
> This is all going from bad to worse



Nothing is announced for us to definitely know but that's the general consensus.  Otherwise they'd likely have to extend our contracts as it's a little unlikely they could easily sell that many points expiring in 2042.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny, so glad to hear Mrs. Granny is doing well.  Praying for her quick recovery!

teapot, So happy to see you


----------



## Dizny Dad

Just back from Nashville area . . boy a lot can happen in your "Real Life" when you have to go to work!  I need to retire so I can keep up daily with all you guys!



Granny said:


> . . . . . . Surgeon said surgery was successful. . . . . . . . . . .



*Tom* - Our best to both you and Cindy.



tea pot said:


> Hello Groupies!. . . . . . . . . . .



To *Tea Pot* & *Mr. Tea Pot* - 

And a shout out to *Jimmy* & Family - always good to know you are back on line!



rkstocke5609 said:


> . . . . . . . . . I haven't been to Disneyland in 43 years . . . . . . . . . . .



Wow - I haven't been there since 1970 (46 years!).  With multiple trips a year chasing DiznyDi to WDW, I'm thinking I will probably not get back until I retire, and maybe not even then.  Life is full of surprises.  If we ever get there, we will be driving from Ohio; I keep telling myself that unless it is Hawaii, I don't want to get on another plane once I retire.  The world is a great place to visit, but "been there, done that" makes me think driving where I want to go, without the regiment and anxiety of the "Terminal" experience, will be my choice of travel.  You know, , , faithful car, Di in the passenger seat, cooler in the back, no schedule, and a road ahead.  Gee, sounds like a movie . . . . .


----------



## Granny

Thank you all once again for your prayers...and know that you are in mine.  Mrs Granny is working through the post-op pain and will finally get some attention and service from her DH.  I hope she doesn't get too used to this!  

*Tea Pot*....very nice to see you again!    Here's a part of the press release for the cabins:

_*Celebration, Fla. (September 22, 2015)* – Today, Disney Vacation Club announced its next planned project will be at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge, located on Bay Lake at Walt Disney World Resort.

The planned project at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge, when completed, will be the 14th Disney Vacation Club development and the second at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge. Current plans call for the resort to feature deluxe accommodations, including waterfront cabins. In addition to the Disney Vacation Club project, other guest areas within Disney’s Wilderness Lodge are scheduled to undergo substantial enhancements and refurbishment, including new recreation and food and beverage options. More information and project details will be shared at a later date.
_
Since Disney calls it the "14th Disney Vacation Club" and the "second at Disney's Wilderness Lodge", I think there is no question that it is a separate DVC resort.  As we thought about it, and speculated, it almost has to be separate with only 26 years left on the existing contracts.  And I had forgotten that Disney themselves have confirmed that there will be some sort of food service included.  Now that I see the press release again, it makes me wonder if Trout Pass bar will come down and they will build some sort of new restaurant/bar for the area.  It will certainly be interesting to see.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Thank you all once again for your prayers...and know that you are in mine.  Mrs Granny is working through the post-op pain and will finally get some attention and service from her DH.  I hope she doesn't get too used to this!
> 
> *Tea Pot*....very nice to see you again!    Here's a part of the press release for the cabins:
> 
> _*Celebration, Fla. (September 22, 2015)* – Today, Disney Vacation Club announced its next planned project will be at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge, located on Bay Lake at Walt Disney World Resort.
> 
> The planned project at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge, when completed, will be the 14th Disney Vacation Club development and the second at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge. Current plans call for the resort to feature deluxe accommodations, including waterfront cabins. In addition to the Disney Vacation Club project, other guest areas within Disney’s Wilderness Lodge are scheduled to undergo substantial enhancements and refurbishment, including new recreation and food and beverage options. More information and project details will be shared at a later date.
> _
> Since Disney calls it the "14th Disney Vacation Club" and the "second at Disney's Wilderness Lodge", I think there is no question that it is a separate DVC resort.  As we thought about it, and speculated, it almost has to be separate with only 26 years left on the existing contracts.  And I had forgotten that Disney themselves have confirmed that there will be some sort of food service included.  Now that I see the press release again, it makes me wonder if Trout Pass bar will come down and they will build some sort of new restaurant/bar for the area.  It will certainly be interesting to see.


Thanks for the press release. I thought they had announced that Part Deux would be a new resort but couldn't remember for sure. No way original VWL owners were going to slide into the new resort for free. I doubt we'll even get a price break, or if we do, it will be slight.


----------



## DenLo

DVC Mike overlaid the engineering plans to a satellite maps of VWL see link below.  The red area is the new restaurant and the two green areas at the new quiet pool are QS restaurant/bar and a bathroom.

http://www.disboards.com/threads/dv...-room-info-floor-plans.3434753/#post-54156380


----------



## Granny

DenLo...thanks for the link.  Posting the image here so people don't have to scroll through DVC Mike's post:

http://i235.*************************************VWL/VWLOverlay_zpsuxxwdeky.jpg

I think you may have switched the red and green building descriptions but the bottom line is there is clearly something planned near the marina.

And looking at the announcement, I think it is clear that Disney has in fact confirmed the WL room conversion.  Look at the language in the release (emphasis added by me):

_Current plans call for the resort to feature deluxe accommodations, *including* waterfront cabins._

Why would Disney use the word "including" if the project is only the cabins?  And if there is more to the DVC accommodations plan, what else could it possibly be other than conversion of the rooms in WL?  Since the South Wing of WL is torn up, I think in my mind this moved from 99% sure to 100% sure that WL room conversions are part of the plan.

And those red blocks by the pool?  Somewhere they have to have the bike/boat rental area that looks wiped out on this map.  They may be a QS area and bathroom but they are pretty large.  Maybe the bathroom building may have a Community Hall in it?  That makes sense.  Look at the size of them compared to the main pool.  And the new villa pool looks like it may be even larger than the main pool?

Grist for the mill, and fun to think about.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thanks for the reminder on the announcement - I had forgotten that it seemed pretty definite to be a new "resort" although agree that there was little else it could be.



Granny said:


> And those red blocks by the pool?  Somewhere they have to have the bike/boat rental area that looks wiped out on this map.  .



I believe I see the old Bike rental/boat rental building still there Granny.  It's just very gray since it's an existing building.  And it hasn't been torn own which I'm pretty certain they would have done if it wasn't going to remain as it's definitely behind enemy lines and inaccessible now.  (Yes, just compared it to a war zone there.  )


----------



## sleepydog25

Great catch on the word "including," Tom.  I usually look for such implications and nuances in language since that's my bailiwick, but I missed this one.  I didn't need further convincing, but that's the proverbial smoking gun.  As for the bike/boat rental, I don't know where it will wind up, but Kathy is correct that the old building still exists.  At least it did when we were there three weeks ago.  Obviously, it could still disappear, but it's more likely it will have a purpose since they razed everything else.  I can't help myself--this talk is quite diverting from thinking about all the clearing they've done.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thanks for the reminder on the announcement - I had forgotten that it seemed pretty definite to be a new "resort" although agree that there was little else it could be.
> 
> I believe I see the old Bike rental/boat rental building still there Granny.  It's just very gray since it's an existing building.  And it hasn't been torn own which I'm pretty certain they would have done if it wasn't going to remain as it's definitely behind enemy lines and inaccessible now.  (Yes, just compared it to a war zone there.  )





sleepydog25 said:


> Great catch on the word "including," Tom.  I usually look for such implications and nuances in language since that's my bailiwick, but I missed this one.  I didn't need further convincing, but that's the proverbial smoking gun.  As for the bike/boat rental, I don't know where it will wind up, but Kathy is correct that the old building still exists.  At least it did when we were there three weeks ago.  Obviously, it could still disappear, but it's more likely it will have a purpose since they razed everything else.  I can't help myself--this talk is quite diverting from thinking about all the clearing they've done.



*Kathy & Patrick*:  I didn't see the existing bike/boat rental structure but you guys are of course completely correct.  I had forgotten that it was clearly still standing in the current photos we've seen of the area. It surely wouldn't have been left standing during the scorched earth (yes, Kathy I joined you in using a military term) phase of the construction if it isn't in the long term plans.  

So I'm going with a counter service snack bar and Community Hall/bathrooms for the two buildings.  That would fit the press release which states that "_new recreation" [Community Hall] "and food and beverage" [snack bar] "options" will be included.   I don't know if Artist Point will be moving down there or not, but whatever they do there is such prime real estate...I hope they build a raised (3-4 steps?) outside area for eating/drinking while overlooking Bay Lake.  They might also want to cover at least a part of that so it doesn't sit vacant on those hot summer days.  Just daydreaming on what I'd do with the space._


----------



## tea pot

Kathy, Granny
Thanks for the update 
Wow I am trying to be hopeful but
 I just miss our sleepy quiet oasis already


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Saint Patricks Day Folks!! 

Reading all the talk we have going on about the VWL expansion, I feel an air of us all softening to the fact it is happening.  Are we embracing it yet, dont think so, but we are loosening up a bit


----------



## Dizny Dad

tea pot said:


> . . . . . . Wow I am trying to be hopeful but I just miss our sleepy quiet oasis already



Yeah, us, too!  I am hoping they don't make it too complex to continue participating, by making us decide if we want to invest more $ to extend, stretch, change, modify, alter, or accept less than what we already had before the construction at our "sleepy quiet oasis".


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> . . . . . .  but we are loosening up a bit



The older I get, the stiffer I become . . . . . just sayin'


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi *tea pot*   So nice to see you!  We've missed you around these parts.

Wishing all of our Groupie friends a very Happy St Patrick's Day (named for our very own sleepy, I'm sure )


----------



## Granny




----------



## tea pot

Dizny Dad said:


> Yeah, us, too!  I am hoping they don't make it too complex to continue participating, by making us decide if we want to invest more $ to extend, stretch, change, modify, alter, or accept less than what we already had before the construction at our "sleepy quiet oasis".



That's exactly what I'm afraid of 

Hi Di 
Missed you too


----------



## sleepydog25

DiznyDi said:


> Hi *tea pot*   So nice to see you!  We've missed you around these parts.
> 
> Wishing all of our Groupie friends a very Happy St Patrick's Day (named for our very own sleepy, I'm sure )


The "Happy" and "Patrick" part, perhaps.


----------



## twinklebug

Happy Saint Patrick's Day to all my fellow Groupies. Everyone's Irish today! Places all over the world from the Great Wall of China to the Colosseum in Rome, to the more locally known Niagara Falls have been known to light up green in honor of the day  It may be only a single day of celebration, but it's very well done globally. May the Luck o'the Irish be with us all, all the year through.

Fun fact: Did you know Walt Disney was Irish American? His family was French, but moved to Kilkenny, Ireland in 1691. The family traveled to New York in 1834, sailing from Liverpool, England. As we know from there they settled down in Ohio.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

A nice video of the Easter Eggs at the Grand Floridian:


----------



## jimmytammy

Wow KAT, the details in those eggs is amazing!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dizny Dad

twinklebug said:


> . . . . . . . . . . . . Fun fact: Did you know Walt Disney was Irish American? His family was French, but moved to Kilkenny, Ireland in 1691. The family traveled to New York in 1834, sailing from Liverpool, England. As we know from there they settled down in Ohio.



Wow.  I never knew of the Disney family in Ohio.  I thought the family moved to Marceline, MO.  (you know, Main Street, USA and all . . .)

I tried to look it up, associating Disney with Ohio, but all I found was this old topic:

_Walt Disney World(Cleveland OH) is an Brand new Theme Park that will be entirely New to Cleveland OH part of the Disney Parks and Resorts parks. This will be announced Soon. There will be Four Theme Parks from Walt Disney World(Florida), and a brand new Exclusive 5th Theme Park for Disney Parks called the DisneySea and for the First Time Ever there will be a Walt Disney World Hotel(Similar to the Shanghai Disneyland Hotel with 420 Rooms) with a Taxi that takes you Wishing Star Lake next to the Theme Park and another Hotel Toy Story Hotel(Toy Story Related with a Sunnyside Cafe and has 800 Rooms) and the Brand New Disneytown(Also similar to Shanghai Disney Resort's Disneytown with Retail Shopping, Dining and Entertainment such as Disney's The Lion King the Broadway Musical).  Open Date: TBA_

I was stunned, until I found that this was from 2002.  Too bad; the huge jump in my property values only last about 10 seconds . . . . . Dang.


----------



## Dean Marino

KAT4DISNEY said:


> A nice video of the Easter Eggs at the Grand Floridian:



OH!  That's stunning .  Kudos to the GF Pastry team....  you outdid yourself .


----------



## Lakegirl

Just came back in my bedroom from making coffee and Sorcerer Radio was playing on my phone love little signs like this. 32 days till our Poly trip!!


----------



## horselover

Granny - how's Mrs. Granny doing?  Home from the hospital?

Teapot - I love your new avatar!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday @Inkmahm!*


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday, Inkmahm.  Hope it is magical.


----------



## sleepydog25

Just in under the wire:  *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, INKMAHM! *


----------



## twinklebug

Happy Birthday Inky!!!


----------



## Corinne

Good morning all. I've been reading but laying low. Dad remains in ICU.  How he is holding on is a mystery to us all. My heart is so heavy.  Thank you all for your kind words, thoughts and prayers.

Granny, I hope your wife is doing well. Kat, your photos (as always) are fabulous. Jimmy and Tammy, welcome back, hope you will be able to post some photos. Julie I hope you can post some pics too. Funny about the commando pace, I love that we don't need to do that anymore.

Happy Birthday Inky.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Inkmahm!!!!


----------



## horselover

Corinne said:


> Good morning all. I've been reading but laying low. Dad remains in ICU.  How he is holding on is a mystery to us all. My heart is so heavy.  Thank you all for your kind words, thoughts and prayers.



Continued prayers for you & your family Corinne.   

I will post some pics.  They won't be as good as Kathy's but I have a few nice ones.

Happy birthday Inkmahm!


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne, continuing lifting you folks up to Him for peace and healing


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> Granny - how's Mrs. Granny doing?  Home from the hospital?



Julie...thanks for asking.  Mrs Granny is home from the hospital and recovering from the surgery.  Still pretty much bound to the couch but feeling a little better each day.  



Corinne said:


> Good morning all. I've been reading but laying low. Dad remains in ICU.  How he is holding on is a mystery to us all. My heart is so heavy.  Thank you all for your kind words, thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Granny, I hope your wife is doing well. Kat, your photos (as always) are fabulous. Jimmy and Tammy, welcome back, hope you will be able to post some photos. Julie I hope you can post some pics too. Funny about the commando pace, I love that we don't need to do that anymore.
> 
> Happy Birthday Inky.



*Corinne*...thank you for the kind wishes for my wife.  And I join others in prayers for your father as well as you and your family.  

And a belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY to *Inkmahm*!


----------



## DiznyDi

Wishing Inkmahm a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Keeping you in my prayers Corinne.


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> Julie...thanks for asking.  Mrs Granny is home from the hospital and recovering from the surgery.  Still pretty much bound to the couch but feeling a little better each day!



I'm very glad to hear that.


----------



## Granny

So...I'm not obsessing about the VWL2...really I'm not!

But I do find it interesting, and for some reason I never noted that the plans include ponds between the current VWL and the cabins, with a footbridge or two to cross them.

http://i235.*************************************VWLOverlayDM.jpg

I guess I should have figured that blue meant water on the plans!  Duh!

And this plan that was posted calls out "NEW PONDS" and "NEW BRIDGE" as well as a new parking area for the cabins.







Now all this has probably been posted on this thread but for whatever reason I didn't pick up on some of it.  The ponds might be nice.  Just some more grist for the mill.


----------



## Kathymford

I don't know, but something about this map has me excited. Maybe I've gone through all of the depression stages already?


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> So...I'm not obsessing about the VWL2...really I'm not!
> 
> But I do find it interesting, and for some reason I never noted that the plans include ponds between the current VWL and the cabins, with a footbridge or two to cross them.
> 
> http://i235.*************************************VWLOverlayDM.jpg
> 
> I guess I should have figured that blue meant water on the plans!  Duh!
> 
> And this plan that was posted calls out "NEW PONDS" and "NEW BRIDGE" as well as a new parking area for the cabins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now all this has probably been posted on this thread but for whatever reason I didn't pick up on some of it.  The ponds might be nice.  Just some more grist for the mill.



I'm not so sure those will be "ponds" as much as swamp land, sort of like what we have the entry bridge going over. From the pictures I'm seeing, they have kept a number of trees right along the villas in those same positions. The bridges will act to keep walking paths above the water levels in the rainy season. I wonder if they'll make them covered bridges  (probably not)


----------



## sleepydog25

I noticed them when the plans first appeared, but I'm just not sure how they'll look nor if these will be swampy areas or actual ponds.  My guess is whatever costs less to put in and to maintain.  Still, it's difficult to not be a little excited to see just how this whole project winds up looking. . .though I will always miss the "old" Villas area.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Like Twinklebug I've thought those areas were going to be similar to the swampy area to the west of the Villas.  So, they'll have a bridge over it much like the walkways going out to the boats but it won't be an actual pond per se.  We'll have to see though!


----------



## Granny

I was using the word "pond" since that was what was used on the plan.  But yes, I anticipate a marshy, swampy area similar to the front of VWL which would be fine...probably more in keeping with the look and feel of the villas.  At the end of the day, though, I think it will be all about the trees as far as how much of the former ambiance is returned to our beloved villas.


----------



## jimmytammy

I like the idea of a pond, we can go fishing in the "wilderness"
Seriously, like Granny, I would like to see the trees return to keep the ambiance and flow of what they had going on before


----------



## Dizny Dad

sleepydog25 said:


> . . . . . . . . .  My guess is whatever costs less to put in and to maintain.  . . . . . . . . .



Maintenance cost is the interest paid on misconceived landscaping. 

Just as a side note: I love to improve and add to our home property.  I have worked for 37 years on improving our acreage and making something out of a 1970’s corn field.  But I have also held to the idea that if what I am thinking about adding will take more time to maintain than going over the area at 20 mph on the tractor, I think twice.  But after 37 years, I, indeed, have a lot of interest I’m paying.


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> Maintenance cost is the interest paid on misconceived landscaping.


Love it!


----------



## circhead

Where are the trees?

Is there really going to be that much open space without trees?   I can get that at Beach Club or Boardwalk or any number of other resorts.
The trees were one of the unique things about WL that made it feel more relaxing and like a retreat when you returned from a day out. IMO
The trees added to the sense of serenity that I always got at WL.


----------



## Granny

circhead said:


> Where are the trees?
> 
> Is there really going to be that much open space without trees?   I can get that at Beach Club or Boardwalk or any number of other resorts.
> The trees were one of the unique things about WL that made it feel more relaxing and like a retreat when you returned from a day out. IMO
> The trees added to the sense of serenity that I always got at WL.



*Pat*...I think we were all pretty much freaking out when we saw the original plans.  And we wondered if they would keep any of the trees.  The plans don't include trees anywhere, so they are not part of the construction plan.  But that doesn't mean they won't have any trees.  It just means they don't include them in construction plans.  

I think it is in Disney's interest to try to maintain the look and feel of Wilderness Lodge as much as possible.  And I also think that they don't want customers in the cabins to be looking back at an unobstructed view of the current VWL building.  Remember, they are trying to sell new points so they will want the cabins to have an attractive as possible setting to help sell.  And I think that would include a fair number of trees.  If they do it right, I think the look and feel of VWL will be okay, and the cabins quite frankly could be spectacular.  According to those who have looked closely at the plans, the cabins will be bigger than the Poly bungalows.  That might be partly to help the sale that these cabins will be unique and a relatively great value.  We'll have to see about that.  

*DDad*...your words are very wise for one so young!


----------



## circhead

Does anyone know anything about a resort fee that Disney is sending surveys about?



HopperFan said:


> Check out this survey this guy got and just posted -
> 
> https://twitter.com/ScottGustin/status/707404345210372096




I'm asking here because you are all normally much better informed than I am.

I would also like to know which deluxe resort has an average price of 350.00 per night or are they quoting 1990 pricing structure?

350.00 per night almost works out to be less than I am paying in annual maintenance fees.


----------



## Granny

Okay Groupies...for those like me who don't read many threads on these boards.  But this one is so crazy that I just had to share it:

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2016/...id-disney-after-hours-event-at-magic-kingdom/


Really...$149 for EMH with ice cream?  I really think that Disney's money grab this year is unbelievable.


----------



## Granny

circhead said:


> Does anyone know anything about a resort fee that Disney is sending surveys about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking here because you are all normally much better informed than I am.
> 
> I would also like to know which deluxe resort has an average price of 350.00 per night or are they quoting 1990 pricing structure?
> 
> 350.00 per night almost works out to be less than I am paying in annual maintenance fees.




This has been discussed here and I think the consensus is that it wouldn't affect DVC since our dues already pay for most of the services.  However, at this point, I wouldn't put it past Disney to try to wring any dollars they can out of anyone.


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> This has been discussed here and I think the consensus is that it wouldn't affect DVC since our dues already pay for most of the services.  However, at this point, I wouldn't put it past Disney to try to wring any dollars they can out of anyone.



I agree. At this point we can only hope Disney's feeling out the response to the term "resort fee". The results haven't been positive, with the public almost unanimously agreeing that part of the draw to stay on site is that Disney doesn't break out costs like that, and they don't want to see it start.

All we can do is wait and see. Hoping that this isn't a game they're trying to play to pry more money out of the pockets of DVC owners. I do know we have a large number of owners who are both current and retired lawyers. They're sure to keep Disney on the straight path for all of us.  Should the fee game begin, it will shift my budgeting. 

Although not directly related to the fee discussion, at this point in time I'm just glad I did not move forward with that 200 point add on I almost jumped on last summer.


----------



## circhead

I remember when EMH was a limited ticket event for resort guests only.
I brought it every time it was available but it was not $150.00 per ticket  - that's ridiculous.
That's even more than a single day pass.  I think Disney management is on the verge of losing its collective mind.


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> Okay Groupies...for those like me who don't read many threads on these boards.  But this one is so crazy that I just had to share it:
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2016/...id-disney-after-hours-event-at-magic-kingdom/
> 
> 
> Really...$149 for EMH with ice cream?  I really think that Disney's money grab this year is unbelievable.


Although my first reaction is similar to yours, the more I think about it and the fact that Disney has not announced anything, the more it seems that this is an event that hasn't been fully developed out. Disney always gives paid after hours events an exciting name to start with and adds in deserts, drinks and special entertainment. 

Yet another thing to keep an ear to the wind for developments on.


----------



## sleepydog25

1)  _Lack of trees_:  Yep, it's sad, but as wiser voices have encouraged, DVC has good reason to put in nice landscaping. . .and I hope that includes trees.  On a side note, I hope the entire beach isn't wiped out when said and done. . .or the nature trail.  But, I digress.
2)  _Resort fee_:  I'm with the camp that says DVC owners would be exempt should Disney attempt that ruse.  In fact, I don't know that Disney wants the torrent of negative publicity that would come from every person--DVC or not--who would shell out even more money.  I will say that should DVC owners be charged a resort fee, there would be serious discussion in the *Sleepydog* house about selling.  I don't mean that as sour grapes, just a statement of inevitability.
3)  _Disney's After Hours Event_:    Uh, no.


----------



## circhead

twinklebug said:


> Although my first reaction is similar to yours, the more I think about it and the fact that Disney has not announced anything, the more it seems that this is an event that hasn't been fully developed out. Disney always gives paid after hours events an exciting name to start with and adds in deserts, drinks and special entertainment.
> 
> Yet another thing to keep an ear to the wind for developments on.



*Kat the announcement and the dates are already on the Walt Disney World page.  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/magic-kingdom/disney-after-hours/*



sleepydog25 said:


> 2)  _Resort fee_:  I'm with the camp that says DVC owners would be exempt should Disney attempt that ruse.  In fact, I don't know that Disney wants the torrent of negative publicity that would come from every person--DVC or not--who would shell out even more money.  I will say that should DVC owners be charged a resort fee, there would be serious discussion in the *Sleepydog* house about selling.  I don't mean that as sour grapes, just a statement of inevitability.



That is my initial reaction also.  Why would I pay for the same thing twice.  Once in my annual DVC fees and again when I actually book a room and stay on property?
Like I've already said if you could actually get a deluxe resort for 350.00 per night it's equivalent to my annual fee.  Sell my DVC and just use the annual fee to pay for my vacation.  I get to use the initial investment for other things.
At this point in time I could probably sell for more than I paid.  I purchased 350 VWL points in 2001 - prices were much lower than they are today even resale.


----------



## twinklebug

circhead said:


> *Kat the announcement and the dates are already on the Walt Disney World page.  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/magic-kingdom/disney-after-hours/*



Thank you for the link.  To quote Alice: "Curious."

Still seems like the plans are quite incomplete. I can understand the demand for such an event in that most visitors are unable to participate in the holiday or other special events, but where is the draw to this one? No promise of special parade, fireworks, entertainment or anything else that I can see. If this is for the off-site folk to have their own version of an EMH, it is certainly overpriced.


----------



## HopperFan

circhead said:


> Does anyone know anything about a resort fee that Disney is sending surveys about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking here because you are all normally much better informed than I am.
> 
> I would also like to know which deluxe resort has an average price of 350.00 per night or are they quoting 1990 pricing structure?
> 
> 350.00 per night almost works out to be less than I am paying in annual maintenance fees.




Yeah ..... I will call this fuzzy math.  Even in low season I think the average is 30% or more higher than that. 

That said I doubt this will apply to DVC unless you are booking a DVC room via the regular hotel booking mechanism.  Owners shouldn't have to pay this.

BUT - this was just a survey a guy got.  I haven't heard any others reporting it so it might be a random one. I've had my share of strange surveys that never came to be.  Disney is constantly asking questions and testing ideas for reactions ... unfortunately social media has made everything and anything go viral as happening.

I'm still waiting for someone to post that they had to pay to park at a resort they were visiting. Everyone swore it was a new policy but how is it no one is sharing they paid it.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> *. . . . . . DDad*...your words are very wise for one so young!



It's the hair dye . . .



Granny said:


> Okay Groupies...for those like me who don't read many threads on these boards.  But this one is so crazy that I just had to share it:
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2016/...id-disney-after-hours-event-at-magic-kingdom/
> 
> Really...$149 for EMH with ice cream?  I really think that Disney's money grab this year is unbelievable.



Hope we can go in our jamies, 'cause I like to be inum by 9:30 PM.

And speaking of* Resort fees?*  As it has been said by many, we already pay for that stuff.  It all comes down to holding down price increases and getting the money anyway.  Next it will be a "Bed Fee", that is if you want a bed in your room , , , , just sayin"


----------



## Dean Marino

Gotta talk about those Resort Fees....

Consider these, not as a CURRENT DVC owner - but as a potential NEW DVC owner.  Several of these could be applied toward DVC (ME, for example, is NOT in our contract).

Now, WDW could impose several fees.... how do you think that action might impact DVC sales?  Would they prefer the (apx) $28K up front?  Or $15 per day? .


----------



## Kathymford

Granny said:


> Okay Groupies...for those like me who don't read many threads on these boards.  But this one is so crazy that I just had to share it:
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2016/...id-disney-after-hours-event-at-magic-kingdom/
> 
> 
> Really...$149 for EMH with ice cream?  I really think that Disney's money grab this year is unbelievable.




But if this tests well, you can bet we've seen the end of extra magic hours for staying at a resort. 

I have to say that I'm not surprised at the lengths Disney is going to get every dime from its customers. They're getting so much bad press for all the ticket hikes, which honestly is just good supply and demand economics, so why not try other things? 

The logical side of me thinks, hey, instead of trying to make more money in other ways, how about controlling costs in the areas that are obviously out of control (I'm looking at you Shanghai and Disney IT). I run into this at my work also; it must be something about large companies. Instead of trying to keep one organization on budget, we will just take money from the other organizations that have managed to do what they are supposed to. *sigh*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

circhead said:


> Does anyone know anything about a resort fee that Disney is sending surveys about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking here because you are all normally much better informed than I am.
> 
> I would also like to know which deluxe resort has an average price of 350.00 per night or are they quoting 1990 pricing structure?
> 
> 350.00 per night almost works out to be less than I am paying in annual maintenance fees.



But your annual fees Of $350 get you more than 1 nights accommodations so I'm not understanding the comparison? Depending on the resort and time of year that will be 3, 4 or more nights in a studio.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Okay Groupies...for those like me who don't read many threads on these boards.  But this one is so crazy that I just had to share it:
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2016/...id-disney-after-hours-event-at-magic-kingdom/
> 
> 
> Really...$149 for EMH with ice cream?  I really think that Disney's money grab this year is unbelievable.



Isn't that just incredible!  I remember looking at an e-ticket night, probably one of the last years they did it and it was around the mid $20's.  We decided it was too expensive!  

I too think this may be signaling the end of extra hours.  I don't think ai can distance myself enough from what it all used to be to accept all the huge price increases, fees and reductions.  The main street electrical parade was definitely modified when we saw it in Feb.  Performer reductions was what it appeared to be.  And I've read rumors that the Wishes viewing FP may be on the chopping block.  Something like 8 CMs for 3 hours a night.  With reported profits going every quarter and year it's really fairly shameful.  The one time guest of course will never know.


----------



## jimmytammy

All the talk about the money grubbers has got me thinking(which doesn't happen very often, so yall better hang on for the ride)we have experienced in the past Disney making some bone head moves, which causes their customers to go elsewhere from time to time.  I cant recall any one specific time or reason, but we have discussed these type issues before.  And it almost always leads back to WDW scrapping the idea and someone being moved to another position or worse, losing their job.  Got a feeling the talk of resort fees, late night, expensive time at MK and the other ideas will go the way of the others that didn't pan out.  Another recent idea that seems to be dying quickly, the Villain Dance Party at HS that you have to pay extra for.  Now they are offering something off to us dedicated park goers and that usually spells demise for said party.  Lots of folks would enjoy it Im sure but not at a premium price.  Tickets for parks are at a premium as it is.

As my stock broker tells me every so often, we have made money in a particular stock, could we make more, maybe, could we lose our shirt, maybe.  Lets get out while the gettins good.  *In other words, lets not get too greedy here.*  This statement is for the bean counters at Disney if you are reading along Do I want to see Disney thrive, heck yeah, I am a stockholder, do I want to see them go South all because of greed, heck no.


----------



## circhead

KAT4DISNEY said:


> But your annual fees Of $350 get you more than 1 nights accommodations so I'm not understanding the comparison? Depending on the resort and time of year that will be 3, 4 or more nights in a studio.



Kat - my annual dues are almost $2200.00 this year - what I was saying is rather than give Disney that $2200 this year (and as we all know even more next year) I could use that money to pay to stay for a week in a deluxe (if you could get a deluxe for 350 per night) sell my DVC and basically pocket that money and just continue to pay Disney my "annual fee" but have my initial investment back in my pocket.

I found an old certificate for an annual pass last year - it was so old there were only 3 theme parks when it was printed.  I cashed it in and the person at guest services said Disney will be happy to get this liability off their books.
The pass cost $187.00 - when was the last time you could get an annual pass for less than $200.00?  Maybe I should have saved it and swapped it for 1 Disney after Dark ticket.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> All the talk about the money grubbers has got me thinking(which doesn't happen very often, so yall better hang on for the ride)we have experienced in the past Disney making some bone head moves, which causes their customers to go elsewhere from time to time.  I cant recall any one specific time or reason, but we have discussed these type issues before.  And it almost always leads back to WDW scrapping the idea and someone being moved to another position or worse, losing their job.  Got a feeling the talk of resort fees, late night, expensive time at MK and the other ideas will go the way of the others that didn't pan out.  Another recent idea that seems to be dying quickly, the Villain Dance Party at HS that you have to pay extra for.  Now they are offering something off to us dedicated park goers and that usually spells demise for said party.  Lots of folks would enjoy it Im sure but not at a premium price.  Tickets for parks are at a premium as it is.
> 
> As my stock broker tells me every so often, we have made money in a particular stock, could we make more, maybe, could we lose our shirt, maybe.  Lets get out while the gettins good.  *In other words, lets not get too greedy here.*  This statement is for the bean counters at Disney if you are reading along Do I want to see Disney thrive, heck yeah, I am a stockholder, do I want to see them go South all because of greed, heck no.


Amen, *JT*!  It's hard to imagine that the EMH would disappear AND a new resort fee would appear.  Perhaps I'm being optimistic today, but I'm going with EMH staying (it's such a huge draw to stay onsite) and the resort fee idea not finding any traction.  Now, watch both ideas come to pass. . .


----------



## circhead

I wish they would go back to the pay for EMH like they used to have.  
We did it every trip - since they restricted the number of tickets I thought it was worth it.
Back then I think they only sold 5 or 10 thousand per night - now they would probably limit it to 50,000 so no gain for attendees.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Very rarely have we participated in the late EMHs; sometimes the early EMHs, but I can't remember the last time we planned to stay for them.  As said earlier, in my jamies by 9:30 PM; time to kick back and enjoy the Lodge!


----------



## horselover

I for one hope the new after hours "event" comes & goes quickly.  The Epcot After Hours trial was not a big success.  I hope this bombs big time.


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Groupies! 
Just checking in to wish everyone a blessed, safe and Happy Easter!
The next several days will be busy as we prepare for and approach Easter Sunday.  Wishing you all the best Easter ever.
He Is Risen

Diane


----------



## twokats

DiznyDi said:


> Hi Groupies!
> Just checking in to wish everyone a blessed, safe and Happy Easter!
> The next several days will be busy as we prepare for and approach Easter Sunday.  Wishing you all the best Easter ever.
> He Is Risen
> 
> Diane




He Is Risen Indeed


----------



## Dizny Dad

twokats said:


> He Is Risen Indeed



Cool.  Sounds like a good Episcopalian or Lutheran response to me!  Allow me to share this little funny, and I ask forgiveness from those I may offend . . . .

A visiting Episcopal Priest approached the communion table, and not being familiar with a microphone in front of him, gently tapped it and said, "Is this thing on?", and those in attendance responded "and also with you." 

Just a small chuckle from my childhood.  Sorry.  Let the flames begin . . . . Oh, and *Happy Easter* to those of you that find it important and personal.


----------



## wildernessDad

I wonder why the DVC forums have been collapsed.  It's not like there's a huge amount of them.


----------



## twokats

Dizny Dad said:


> Cool.  Sounds like a good Episcopalian or Lutheran response to me!  Allow me to share this little funny, and I ask forgiveness from those I may offend . . . .
> 
> A visiting Episcopal Priest approached the communion table, and not being familiar with a microphone in front of him, gently tapped it and said, "Is this thing on?", and those in attendance responded "and also with you."
> 
> Just a small chuckle from my childhood.  Sorry.  Let the flames begin . . . . Oh, and *Happy Easter* to those of you that find it important and personal.



Just a good ol' Southern Baptist one.  We have a few good ones.  But as you said I wish everyone a very HAPPY EASTER!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> I wonder why the DVC forums have been collapsed.  It's not like there's a huge amount of them.



No idea WD.  Well, a guess but that's all.  Tonight I was scrolling a bit before landing on the correct section.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

So did all hear about the early morning tickets now?!  $69 adults/$49 children.  Get in an hour early for 3 rides (Peter Pan, Pooh and 7DMT) and then breakfast.  And you must have regular ticket admission too.  Practically speechless over it all.


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies, wanted to let you know my sweet dad left us on Tuesday evening.  In the end he was suffering, so there is some solace in knowing he is no longer in pain.  We were blessed to have him for so long, but it's never enough time.   Thank you all for your kind words an prayers.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Easter Everyone!!!!  Hope yall have a great one!!!!


Dizny Dad said:


> Cool.  Sounds like a good Episcopalian or Lutheran response to me!  Allow me to share this little funny, and I ask forgiveness from those I may offend . . . .
> 
> A visiting Episcopal Priest approached the communion table, and not being familiar with a microphone in front of him, gently tapped it and said, "Is this thing on?", and those in attendance responded "and also with you."
> 
> Just a small chuckle from my childhood.  Sorry.  Let the flames begin . . . . Oh, and *Happy Easter* to those of you that find it important and personal.


Like twokats, I too am a Southern Baptist(as I can chuckle about it, I tell folks dont hold it against me)but I dont mind kidding about it.  I tend to say I am a believer, and not focus on the particular church denomination that I belong too.  So with you sharing your joke Dad,i too will share mine, and mean no offense to anyone, nor mean to disclude anyone, its all meant in good fun.  I believe God has a sense of humor as I look at myself in the mirror each AM
So here is the joke...A fellow passed away and met St. Peter at the pearly gates, so he followed him too a long hallway.  He approached a door that was open, with lots of folks hooping and hollering and having a good ol time.  So the fellow asks, "who are those folks"?  St. Peter replied, "oh, those are the Methodists".  So they walked a little further, came to another door, and same scenario, folks with big smiles, laughing, having a blast. The fellow asks again, "who are these folks"?  St. Peter says, "they are Catholic".  A little further down, they came to a closed door.  The fellow looked puzzled at St. Peter and before the fellow could ask, St. Peter spoke up and said, *"they are Baptist, they think they are the only ones here"!!
*
Wanted to share this with yall, yesterday, I met a gentleman at the retirement community we renovate the units at.  Had to meet to discuss building a entertainment center for him.  He is 83 and had on a Mickey watch.  So I asked if he was a Mickey fan, and man, the switch turned on and the conversation was on!!  I hope I am still that impassioned at 83 about Disney.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies, wanted to let you know my sweet dad left us on Tuesday evening.  In the end he was suffering, so there is some solace in knowing he is no longer in pain.  We were blessed to have him for so long, but it's never enough time.   Thank you all for your kind words an prayers.



My condolences Corinne.    Losing our parents is so difficult but they stay in our hearts forever.  Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Granny

Corinne...prayers for you and your family.  As you say, it's never enough time, but I'm sure you have many wonderful memories to hold in your heart forever.  My condolences.


----------



## circhead

Corinne - I'm sorry for your loss.  My prayer for you and your family is that as the grief fades you are left with memories of the love and laughter your dad gave you.


----------



## sleepydog25

We, too, add our condolences for your loss.  As you implied earlier, you will always have the wonderful memories, and those are priceless.


----------



## twokats

Corinne, sympathies and prayers to you and your family.  I know what you are going thru.  I lost my dad way too young, but I have been able to see part of God's plan for us in his going home, but I always wished for more.  The loss doesn't go away, but the joy in the memories will help.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Horselover!  (Aka Julie!!!)*
*Have a great day!!!*​


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne, lifting you folks up at this time for peace.  Praying He will hold you and keep you, sustaining you through it all.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday horselover!!!!


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> So did all hear about the early morning tickets now?!  $69 adults/$49 children.  Get in an hour early for 3 rides (Peter Pan, Pooh and 7DMT) and then breakfast.  And you must have regular ticket admission too.  Practically speechless over it all.



I saw.  They've lost their minds.  I don't know if this will be the point but sooner or later they will get to the point of no one is going to pay that.  Hoping it's sooner rather than later.



Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies, wanted to let you know my sweet dad left us on Tuesday evening.  In the end he was suffering, so there is some solace in knowing he is no longer in pain.  We were blessed to have him for so long, but it's never enough time.   Thank you all for your kind words an prayers.



I'm so sorry for your loss Corinne.   Never an easy thing to go through.  Hugs & prayers for you & your family.    



KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Birthday Horselover!  (Aka Julie!!!)*
> *Have a great day!!!*​





jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday horselover!!!!



Thank Kathy & Jimmy!


----------



## twokats

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HORSELOVER!!  

Hope it is magical.


----------



## sleepydog25

Hoping you have a grand birthday, *HorseyHorse!*


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Horselover !!! *


----------



## DiznyDi

Just read your post, Corinne.  So very sorry!  Our sympathies to you and your family on the passing of your beloved dad.


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday Horselover!*  (Are we telling what #year this is?)


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> *Happy Birthday Horselover!*  (Are we telling what #year this is?)



Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes.  Much appreciated.    

Di - sure I'll tell.   Never been one to hide my age unlike my mom who still tells people she's 10-20 years younger than she is!  That's getting a little harder for her now given the ages of my sister & myself.       48 years young yesterday.  I seem to be aging fairly well so it's all good!   

Happy Easter groupie friends!


----------



## wildernessDad

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies, wanted to let you know my sweet dad left us on Tuesday evening.  In the end he was suffering, so there is some solace in knowing he is no longer in pain.  We were blessed to have him for so long, but it's never enough time.   Thank you all for your kind words an prayers.


Corinne, I am very sorry to hear of the loss of your Dad.  My best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## twokats

Happy Easter to all my groupie friends.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Easter Groupies!*


----------



## Granny

Happy Easter my friends.  May this day find you well in body and peaceful in spirit.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

While watching the basketball I was also perusing a board I don't look at often (if ever) and ran across this media room project someone did a few years ago.  WOW!!!  Thought I'd see if any groupies might be inspired to redecorate.  

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.415088301939629.1073741826.137900416325087&type=3

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.350493885065738.80844.137900416325087&type=3


----------



## twinklebug

Corinne, I'm very sorry for the loss off your dad. Sounds like he was very much loved.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday LeslieLou!!!*


----------



## twinklebug

Just sneaking in late to the party again ...  Horselover, I hope you had a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## twinklebug

And adding a
Happy Birthday to LeslieLou!  too!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Just ran across this announcement in case others haven't seen it.  I'm not certain how reducing by 1 hour _better meets Guest demands_ but I've long thought that phrase does not mean what I think it means to Disney.  

_"Starting from Monday, April 11, the Airline Check-In service offered at Disney's hotels will be available from 5 a.m. until noon to better meet Guest demand.
Resort Airline Check-In is a complimentary service that lets all resort Guests flying on participating airlines check in for their flight, collect their boarding pass, and check their bags at the airline check-in desk located at Disney's resorts. As a reminder, some Guests might be required to check in directly at the airport."_


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT
That is one awesome home theater!

Happy Birthday Leslielou!!!!


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> While watching the basketball I was also perusing a board I don't look at often (if ever) and ran across this media room project someone did a few years ago.  WOW!!!  Thought I'd see if any groupies might be inspired to redecorate.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.415088301939629.1073741826.137900416325087&type=3
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.350493885065738.80844.137900416325087&type=3




Wow!  That's quite a project!  I couldn't help but be reminded of the character in "Dodgeball: A True Underdog Story" movie who thought he was a real pirate!  AAAARGHHH!


----------



## tea pot

Hello Groupies!
and a belated Happy Easter 

OK Guys my Magical Mickey heart is being tested!
So many changes both in the parks and at the resorts.....
I think I need to visit our happy place to assure myself that
the Magic still lives!


We were planning a family visit in January it will be my grandson's first visit 
he'll be just over a year but I'm not sure I can wait.

I'm thinking about going in July are any of you going to the DIS Unplugged Mega Meet?
It will be their !0th anniversary 
I believe the dates are July 22-26 the live recording of the show will be on the 25

Happy Belated Birthday Inkmahn, 
 Pixie dust to Mrs Granny 
 Corinne you are in my thoughts and prayers
Thanks Horselover I love your new avatar too.. so cool


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday LeslieLou!


----------



## Granny

tea pot said:


> Hello Groupies!
> and a belated Happy Easter
> 
> OK Guys my Magical Mickey heart is being tested!
> So many changes both in the parks and at the resorts.....
> I think I need to visit our happy place to assure myself that
> the Magic still lives!



I think the Magic still lives...though assuredly there will be a lot of changes in the parks during the next few years.  But some things that I think are good that are happening now or soon include...

Fireworks at DHS
Night show at Animal Kingdom park
Lots of new restaurants and shops at Disney Springs
Soarin' has a new movie
Frozen Ever After is coming to EPCOT soon

Overall, I think the Magic is in good shape, though getting more expensive at an alarming rate.  The only "park bummer" these days is DHS which just doesn't have much going on to justify a full day.  





> Pixie dust to Mrs Granny



Thanks so much!  Her recovery seems to be coming along nicely.


----------



## tea pot

Granny said:


> I think the Magic still lives...though assuredly there will be a lot of changes in the parks during the next few years.  But some things that I think are good that are happening now or soon include...
> 
> Fireworks at DHS
> Night show at Animal Kingdom park
> Lots of new restaurants and shops at Disney Springs
> Soarin' has a new movie
> Frozen Ever After is coming to EPCOT soon
> 
> Overall, I think the Magic is in good shape, though getting more expensive at an alarming rate.  The only "park bummer" these days is DHS which just doesn't have much going on to justify a full day.
> 
> Thanks Granny
> I needed that


----------



## Lakegirl

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just ran across this announcement in case others haven't seen it.  I'm not certain how reducing by 1 hour _better meets Guest demands_ but I've long thought that phrase does not mean what I think it means to Disney.
> 
> _"Starting from Monday, April 11, the Airline Check-In service offered at Disney's hotels will be available from 5 a.m. until noon to better meet Guest demand.
> Resort Airline Check-In is a complimentary service that lets all resort Guests flying on participating airlines check in for their flight, collect their boarding pass, and check their bags at the airline check-in desk located at Disney's resorts. As a reminder, some Guests might be required to check in directly at the airport."_


Thanks for sharing.  I remember our first trip we somehow missed ever seeing the cutoff time and had to bring our luggage with us.  Quite a pain!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Lakegirl said:


> . . . . . . . .  I remember our first trip we somehow missed ever seeing the cutoff time and had to bring our luggage with us.  Quite a pain!!



I remember our first family trip before there was any Airline check in OR ME.  We stayed on property, but it was before DVC was created.  We had to purchase a shuttle service ticket that included both to/from the airport in a small 7 person van.  All worked out fine, but the drivers were not attached to the Disney Magic in any way.  On the return trip, after asking what airline everyone needed, he then asked if those using "X" airlines (most of us) had made alternate arrangements since the airline had gone on strike the night before.  The bus went deadly quiet, one lady began the "OMG what will we do" lament, obviously very stressed.  One lady commented that they were lucky their airline was still operating.  (no cell phones in those days to check such news) The driver let the hub bub continue for about ten miles, then announced "Just kidding", jerking everyone's emotions to the other side of the brain.  Then with a laugh or two, he asked us if we would give any park tickets that we had with unused days to him so he could take his family to the park, as his company doesn't pay well and it is standard practice for shuttle riders to give them up since we were leaving the area.  (In those days tickets didn't expire and you purchased days in chunks, which may lead to unused days on a ticket) Needless to say, by this time we wanted out of the bus before we were required to give up our first born to him.

Sorry for the long story, but *Lakegirl's* comment brought that memory to the forefront.


----------



## twinklebug

Dizny Dad said:


> I remember our first family trip before there was any Airline check in OR ME..... Needless to say, by this time we wanted out of the bus before we were required to give up our first born to him.



Wow DDad, that driver had no clue how to joke around with people. The strike bit _could_ have been funny if he let people think on it for only 5-10 seconds. What a cruel thing to do.

I remember those vans. _<headache> _Ours was operated by Mears Motor coach, which ironically operates Disney's Magical Express. I'm quite impressed by how far they've come with Disney's guidance. After that, and before ME we turned to car rentals, which is how I fell in love with Jeeps. (Sadly I don't own one now.)

Thank you Kat for the ME info! We're not using it on the way in as we'll have a rental, but you reminded me to book it for our trip home. I just don't want to have to deal with unknown traffic and construction on the way back to MCO. The drivers know what lies ahead and how to deal with it. It does sound like they cut the hours, as I recall check in being open through to mid-afternoon in the past, which was handy when waiting on a bell hop to help out can sometimes take an hour on its own (Kidani's bell hops seem to get lost along those long halls.) Now days with capable young adults for kids we can take care of the luggage on our own, but I feel for those who still need assistance trying to beat the operating hours clock.

How we leave our vacations is just as important as how we spend the time on them. If we leave in a stressed manner, our memories of the trip will be jaded by that. I hope Disney keeps this in mind when making their cost reductions. There are many different reasons we own and stay on site, many of which have to do with level of service.


----------



## jimmytammy

*teapot*
I agree with Granny on the magic.  We are a very passionate bunch in our little group here, and we end to be very vocal when something seems awry or off where WDW, DVC and VWL esp. are concerned.  I do think that Disney in general is getting a bit out of hand where making money at our expense is concerned, but they are a business, therefore, they have the right to do so. In turn, we have the right to vacation elsewhere.  But I do believe the magic is still alive, just need to see it, feel it, and hope the bean counters at Disney stop shooting themselves in the foot before it all goes South.

*DDad*
What a story!!  What was that driver thinking??
I remember our 1st stay, rented a limo, way before ME was even considered.


----------



## Dizny Dad

twinklebug said:


> . . . . . . . . Mears Motor coach, which ironically operates Disney's Magical Express. I'm quite impressed by how far they've come with Disney's guidance. . . . . . . .



The Mears service has certainly been Disney-ized, but not necessarily all drivers.  Our last driver pointed out the "SWANS" as we pulled onto W. Wilderness Way.  When getting off the bus, I pointed out to our driver that they were Geese, not Swans.  He said "So what", and then added, "I've been telling folks the parking lot expansion at the airport was a new runway, too.  Nobody cares or notices . ."  It was a good time to just keep walking and soak up that first impression of The Lodge as you approach on day 1.


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> The Mears service has certainly been Disney-ized, but not necessarily all drivers.  Our last driver pointed out the "SWANS" as we pulled onto W. Wilderness Way.  When getting off the bus, I pointed out to our driver that they were Geese, not Swans.  He said "So what", and then added, "I've been telling folks the parking lot expansion at the airport was a new runway, too.  Nobody cares or notices . ."  It was a good time to just keep walking and soak up that first impression of The Lodge as you approach on day 1.


You mean the now non-existent geese. . .


----------



## Flossbolna

@twokats I just had a look at the upcoming trips on the first page of the thread and saw that you are going to go on the Panama Canal cruise. We did that in 2014 and it was absolutely wonderful! I hope you have a fantastic time!!

I also noticed that on the first page it is being publicized that I am Flossy... Thanks @sleepydog25 for including me there!


----------



## twokats

Flossbolna said:


> @twokats I just had a look at the upcoming trips on the first page of the thread and saw that you are going to go on the Panama Canal cruise. We did that in 2014 and it was absolutely wonderful! I hope you have a fantastic time!!



Yes we are in intense planning mode and we will have a great time, expecially since this will be our second PC Repo.  We did our first one in Sept '13 and had a really good crossing, but DH had cataracts at the time so he wanted to do it again and see what he missed, but I wanted to go the other direction, so there you go. . . we are doing the WBPC and a few days at Disneyland to celebrate the 60th before it is over.


----------



## Flossbolna

twokats said:


> Yes we are in intense planning mode and we will have a great time, expecially since this will be our second PC Repo.  We did our first one in Sept '13 and had a really good crossing, but DH had cataracts at the time so he wanted to do it again and see what he missed, but I wanted to go the other direction, so there you go. . . we are doing the WBPC and a few days at Disneyland to celebrate the 60th before it is over.



I liked the fact that we gained some hours during the cruise going westbound! That's why a westbound Transatlantic is on my bucket list (hopefully within the next few years...). Are you going to do any interesting excursions? And Disneyland for the 60th is great, too! I absolutely loved the Disneyland fireworks show and Paint the Night!


----------



## twokats

Flossbolna said:


> I liked the fact that we gained some hours during the cruise going westbound! That's why a westbound Transatlantic is on my bucket list (hopefully within the next few years...). Are you going to do any interesting excursions? And Disneyland for the 60th is great, too! I absolutely loved the Disneyland fireworks show and Paint the Night!



We will be doing a tequila tasting in Cozumel.  I don't drink, but my sweet daughter Kati does like tequila and rum.  My mother introduced her to champagne on our 2nd Disney cruise, which was a New Year's Eve celebration.  She did not care for that, but it opened the door to try other stuff.  The first time we took her to Cozumel, we took all the kids to a tequila tasting and she liked the stuff.  Then we took her the first of this year to Puerto Rico and you guessed it, she loves rum.  Pina Coladas became her favorite drink on the cruise.  Don’t get me wrong, she does not drink much, but since I don’t drink at all, her sister in law calls her our little souse.  But anyway, she chose the excursion in Cozumel.  In Cartagena we will be on a party bus that just goes around and sees the sights of the town.  We like to learn something of the areas we visit.  The same with Puerto Vallarta and Cabo San Lucas, tours that will take us around the countryside and highlights of each of the areas.


----------



## sleepydog25

Flossbolna said:


> @twokats I just had a look at the upcoming trips on the first page of the thread and saw that you are going to go on the Panama Canal cruise. We did that in 2014 and it was absolutely wonderful! I hope you have a fantastic time!!
> 
> I also noticed that on the first page it is being publicized that I am Flossy... Thanks @sleepydog25 for including me there!


I aim to please!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*twokats* - what great plans!


----------



## Flossbolna

twokats said:


> We will be doing a tequila tasting in Cozumel.  I don't drink, but my sweet daughter Kati does like tequila and rum.  My mother introduced her to champagne on our 2nd Disney cruise, which was a New Year's Eve celebration.  She did not care for that, but it opened the door to try other stuff.  The first time we took her to Cozumel, we took all the kids to a tequila tasting and she liked the stuff.  Then we took her the first of this year to Puerto Rico and you guessed it, she loves rum.  Pina Coladas became her favorite drink on the cruise.  Don’t get me wrong, she does not drink much, but since I don’t drink at all, her sister in law calls her our little souse.  But anyway, she chose the excursion in Cozumel.  In Cartagena we will be on a party bus that just goes around and sees the sights of the town.  We like to learn something of the areas we visit.  The same with Puerto Vallarta and Cabo San Lucas, tours that will take us around the countryside and highlights of each of the areas.



Sounds like great plans! We did a city tour in Cartagena and at first I was feeling a bit insecure because there were so many people trying to sell us stuff. But then I really loved the city and did not feel unsafe at all in the old city! The other ports we did more water based activities than real sightseeing because I am such a fish and love swimming in the sea.


----------



## twokats

Flossbolna said:


> Sounds like great plans! We did a city tour in Cartagena and at first I was feeling a bit insecure because there were so many people trying to sell us stuff. But then I really loved the city and did not feel unsafe at all in the old city! The other ports we did more water based activities than real sightseeing because I am such a fish and love swimming in the sea.



Cartagena was the worst that we have ever visited for the people being in your face trying to sell stuff to you.  The tour guide even made a big deal of telling us to not make eye contact and try our best to ignore them because they were relentless.  But we had a very good time and learned a lot.  We don't do a lot of water based activities.  I guess because we live in a lake rich area and are just 6-8 hours away from the Texas coast.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Wow, , , ,below the fold this morning!  Even DiznyDi has not yet weighed in!  As the DIS most loved thread, I felt obligated to bump us . . . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Chiming in here *Dad* and doing my part
We headed to the mountains after work yesterday and staying in a beautiful house near Blowing Rock, NC that was provided to us via a very lovely couple who own it.  They sold their house last summer and needed too get into Twin Lakes(the retirement community we renovate)within 6 weeks(normally a 8 week project)so they wanted us to use their Mt. home anytime.  So with our DSIL finally being home from deployment we are taking advantage of a long weekend in some of Gods most beautiful scenery.


----------



## Granny

*Jimmy*...sounds like an amazing location.  Enjoy your time with your family!

We are at the 20 day mark in our countdown to our next trip.  Staying at BWV which is always fun and so convenient for the F&G Festival.  Our last trip was in September last year, and our last stay at BWV was in 2014, so looking forward to this trip quite a bit.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Jimmy* . . . Yes, sounds wonderful, and looking at the national weather this morning, the name may fit really well!  Keep your head down and family safe.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Granny* . . . a few days behind you, but we'll catch up when the ladies tell us where, when, etc.


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> *Granny* . . . a few days behind you, but we'll catch up when the ladies tell us where, when, etc.


Don't worry* DDad*..we have you covered!  Looking forward to it a lot.


----------



## Granny

Oops...duplicate post. 

So I'll just take this opportunity to wish everyone a great weekend!


----------



## horselover

Happy April groupies!

JT - have fun this weekend!


----------



## jimmytammy

Weather was a bit challenging yesterday, but as I write this, blue skies are popping up, the sun is melting down the fog and I see a bright day ahead
We drove the Blue Ridge Parkway for a bit and turned back towards Valle Crucis and Boone area.  Went to the old Mast Store in Valle Crucis(think Ike Godseys store on The Waltons)then went to Dan'l Boone Inn and Restaurant for family style meal, with fried chicken, salisbury steak and all the fixins.  That was one good meal!  Today, believe we are headed to downtown Blowing Rock for some shopping, etc.

*Dad and Granny*
You folks have got me feeling some WDW blues knowing you may cross paths soon, would love to be at that meetup


----------



## twinklebug

Happy April Groupies! I don't usually post military news items, but this one caught my eye as it's local to me and it could have great vacation travel applications:

http://www.army.mil/article/164802?utm_source=cpatwitter&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=af16

Problem is they took my dog with them and they're having trouble getting him to leave ._ Wait, I don't have a dog. _Again, Happy April all!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> *Jimmy*...sounds like an amazing location.  Enjoy your time with your family!
> 
> We are at the 20 day mark in our countdown to our next trip.  Staying at BWV which is always fun and so convenient for the F&G Festival.  Our last trip was in September last year, and our last stay at BWV was in 2014, so looking forward to this trip quite a bit.



Just ahead of you Granny!  12 more days until I'll be sitting on a plane.  Also staying at BWV so I'll prep them for your arrival.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*twinklebug . .* . yes, and Captain EO was reassembled in front of the EPCOT fountains today at noon from a far off location!  It is all so cool!

Our countdown has started . . . we'll be beaming to WDW in just 26 days, re-materializing at SSR this time.


----------



## jimmytammy

twinklebug said:


> Happy April Groupies! I don't usually post military news items, but this one caught my eye as it's local to me and it could have great vacation travel applications:
> 
> http://www.army.mil/article/164802?utm_source=cpatwitter&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=af16
> 
> Problem is they took my dog with them and they're having trouble getting him to leave ._ Wait, I don't have a dog. _Again, Happy April all!


Hopefully someday soon twinklebug this will all be a reality, I could go eat at WS anytime I feel the urge


----------



## horselover

If I could have any super power it would be teleportation.  Would make my life so much easier!     

And in other travel news.  Earlier today I was invited on & accepted a work trip to Australia & NZ next month!         Oh boy I'm excited!  2 trips to NZ in one year!  Life is good.

Happy weekend!        (we need a wine smilie!)


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> If I could have any super power it would be teleportation.  Would make my life so much easier!
> 
> And in other travel news.  Earlier today I was invited on & accepted a work trip to Australia & NZ next month!         Oh boy I'm excited!  2 trips to NZ in one year!  Life is good.
> 
> Happy weekend!        (we need a wine smilie!)



How exciting!!!!!  Need a sherpa?  (assuming you don't pack a steamer trunk or anything like that!  )    That's a trip on my bucket list but at this time I'm already gone from our pups too much and don't want to make an extended trip like I would for that.  Can't wait to see some pictures though!!!


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> If I could have any super power it would be teleportation.  Would make my life so much easier!
> 
> And in other travel news.  Earlier today I was invited on & accepted a work trip to Australia & NZ next month!         Oh boy I'm excited!  2 trips to NZ in one year!  Life is good.
> 
> Happy weekend!        (we need a wine smilie!)



I thought that WAS a wine smilie.   

Congratulations horselover.  I know you'll have another awesome trip!


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Groupies!  I've been so-o-o-o busy lately....
We need to really welcome JT's SIL home - He's been deployed since Easter LAST year!  WELCOME HOME!  We know first hand the anxiety - and the excitement - a homecoming brings.  Such a special time in the life of your family!  Enjoy every minute!

Granny - we're at 27 days... and counting! I've started my check-list to be certain all is in order.  DDad and I ordered the new purple magic bands - well - just because 

Julie - what a wonderful opportunity for you!  Post your pics!  New Zealand is on my bucket list.

Tea Pot - you've been away, way too long!  We miss you!


----------



## jimmytammy

Aww, thanks so much Di!  I shared this just now with DSIL and DD and they both send their thanks and Kristian sends hellos to you and Dad

Julie, how exciting!  Cant wait to hear all the details of your trip

Our day ahead is laid out with a cheese making factory in West Jefferson, NC, run by a couple of Wisconsin natives(I know the cheese will be good with Wisc. fellows making it), back to Blowing Rock for a little more shopping, and riding the parkway a bit more(this is the 1st clear day since being here)  Had a very good steak at the The Peddler last night where they cut your choice of meat right at the table.  Very nicely done.  We have enjoyed the quality time of no TV, lots of laughter and card playing, and just good times


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> If I could have any super power it would be teleportation.  Would make my life so much easier!
> 
> And in other travel news.  Earlier today I was invited on & accepted a work trip to Australia & NZ next month!         Oh boy I'm excited!  2 trips to NZ in one year!  Life is good.
> 
> Happy weekend!        (we need a wine smilie!)


Agree about a wine smilie!  I mean, I have one on my face often, but we need one on the DIS. . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Let me just clarify, the cheese was really good, and it will go real good with the wine yall keep speaking of


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> Agree about a wine smilie!  I mean, I have one on my face often, but we need one on the DIS. . .


----------



## pmaurer74

Question for y'all. I have a friend wanting to rent points to stay at WLV third week of December. All but one day is available right now. It is for a studio. The date not available is the first night and they do not want to change resorts. They were advised to wait until the 7 month mark next month to reserve. Normally I would suggest booking earlier because of the Christmas decorations being popular at WLV but I know many people are staying away this year due to construction. Do you think there will be a lot of cancellations at the 7 months make because of the construction or more people from other resorts coming in during the 7 month mark to book?


----------



## Granny

pmaurer74 said:


> Question for y'all. I have a friend wanting to rent points to stay at WLV third week of December. All but one day is available right now. It is for a studio. The date not available is the first night and they do not want to change resorts. They were advised to wait until the 7 month mark next month to reserve. Normally I would suggest booking earlier because of the Christmas decorations being popular at WLV but I know many people are staying away this year due to construction. Do you think there will be a lot of cancellations at the 7 months make because of the construction or more people from other resorts coming in during the 7 month mark to book?


We don't have any historical information to draw from for this year at VWL (due to construction) but I think there may be a good chance that there will be a number of cancellations at the 7 month mark.  We are considering doing just that for our December trip which we already have booked at VWL and may change.

But in this case, why don't they book the reservation they want right now and try to add the last night at the 7 month mark?  At that point they can check to see if cancellations have opened up the night they need, or they can change to another resort if available.  I would think it would be a much better chance for cancellations to open up one night rather than a whole week.

There's no guarantee that there will be any availability at the 7 month mark at any resort, so I'd go ahead and book the trip minus the first night right now.  I'm assuming that someone who is renting their points doesn't want to go on the waitlist for a customer, so that is a good option.  Too bad they didn't decide on their trip a few months ago when the 11 month window opened.


----------



## pmaurer74

Granny said:


> We don't have any historical information to draw from for this year at VWL (due to construction) but I think there may be a good chance that there will be a number of cancellations at the 7 month mark.  We are considering doing just that for our December trip which we already have booked at VWL and may change.
> 
> But in this case, why don't they book the reservation they want right now and try to add the last night at the 7 month mark?  At that point they can check to see if cancellations have opened up the night they need, or they can change to another resort if available.  I would think it would be a much better chance for cancellations to open up one night rather than a whole week.
> 
> There's no guarantee that there will be any availability at the 7 month mark at any resort, so I'd go ahead and book the trip minus the first night right now.  I'm assuming that someone who is renting their points doesn't want to go on the waitlist for a customer, so that is a good option.  Too bad they didn't decide on their trip a few months ago when the 11 month window opened.


I tried to convince them to book a month ago. When renting points it is tough though because it is a 100% commitment with no changes. Plus had we done that there would have been an issue. The school calendar just came out a few days ago affecting our trips for December, she would have had to change her dates. I don't think you can do that when renting.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Trying to decide about Spring Break 2017 ( last week of March ). Anybody know what the chances the new pool will be open by then are?  Kinda have to start thinking ahead.


----------



## Granny

pmaurer74 said:


> I tried to convince them to book a month ago. When renting points it is tough though because it is a 100% commitment with no changes. Plus had we done that there would have been an issue. The school calendar just came out a few days ago affecting our trips for December, she would have had to change her dates. I don't think you can do that when renting.



That depends entirely on the person renting the points.  I wouldn't expect anyone to waitlist for someone wanting to rent a reservation.  Regardless, maybe waiting for the 7 month mark may be the easiest way.  I do think there may be some cancellations at VWL but the owner will have to be ready to jump in right away for the customer at the 7 month mark.  Hope it works out for them.


----------



## Granny

rkstocke5609 said:


> Trying to decide about Spring Break 2017 ( last week of March ). Anybody know what the chances the new pool will be open by then are?  Kinda have to start thinking ahead.



Nobody knows, but I think there is very little chance it will be open next year at all.  With all the construction in the area, I can't see them opening the pool.  Keep in mind that not only do they need to build the new pool but there are also additional buildings in the immediate area that will need to be built.  Personally, I don't expect that pool to be available until they have built all the buildings and the cabins on that end.  I have no knowledge of that other than my gut feeling.


----------



## sleepydog25

I must agree with *Tom*.  I don't see the new pool opening until almost all (if not all) of the major building construction is done since where the pool will sit is currently the staging area for all the other construction.  While I suppose they could ramp up the pace of the new resort build, anecdotal evidence suggests otherwise.  Poly took forever (still going?), and even at the new VWL, I believe they started demo back in October and here it is April--all there is flattened land and pipes sticking up out of the ground. I've felt since they started that construction would go well into 2018. I still believe that.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Granny & Sleepy:

Thanks for your insights.  I to had the same suspicions and I just can't do Spring Break with the one pool.  On to other options.

BTW, VGC was awesome last week.  I enjoyed that pool area much.  Also, major ride attraction density was very interesting -- California had 14 spread between 2 parks all within walking distance compared to Florida with 15 spread between 4 parks.  I found this interesting.


----------



## sleepydog25

Yes, DL is a totally different experience.  What we liked most about DL was the lack of necessity in planning meals diligently.  So many options and most easy to get into.  Having DTD right there makes eating out of the parks quite simple, too.  Overall, we still enjoy the destination that is WDW, as opposed to the two theme parks that DL represents.  Different vibes but both wonderful.


----------



## Dizny Dad

rkstocke5609 said:


> Trying to decide about Spring Break 2017 . . . . . . . . . . .



The only time of the year we refuse to go to The World. . . . . . . the only time of the year I found no water in the hot tub after the college group got out.  I swear I saw one of them dive into the tub head first; and never spilled his beer.


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> The only time of the year we refuse to go to The World. . . . . . . the only time of the year I found no water in the hot tub after the college group got out.  I swear I saw one of them dive into the tub head first; and never spilled his beer.



*DDad*...too funny.  Except it really isn't, is it?  We are with you on Spring Break as our only verboten time to go.


----------



## twinklebug

That's a great story DDad!

There are only two times I won't go to Disney: Easter week & Spring Break. Although I'm not sure if I could handle Jersey week as I've heard similar complaints about that.

Being a quiet introvert, I was never a spring break type kid. However, I did once head down to my parent's condo on Myrtle Beach with my brother and his friends - came home resembling a lobster. You folk would laugh so hard if I posted the 80's big hair pic my brother took of me at the airport heading home. What a wreck, LOL.

How can college kids can afford to go to Disney on spring break? I was always a penny shy from bankruptcy in college. With DVC I can understand one kiddo may have talked mom/dad into taking out a 2 bedroom, and then inviting half the campus along, but in general...???


----------



## Kathymford

As proud DINKs (double income, no kids), my bf and I love that we don't have to go to the world during peak times. I am so bummed at the time of year RunDisney has placed the Star Wars Dark Side run. We want to do the Star Wars Coast-to-Coast races next year and when I look at the dates I am horrified. It's only a week after Easter. What? Do you know how many points that is??? And how stupid crowded the parks will be? I thought Disney liked to put the races on during slow times to get people there. *sigh* oh well. What I will do for all that bling I guess. #irunforbling.


----------



## Lakegirl

I was really hoping for most construction to be done by Late August 2017, but I think you are right Granny.  Maybe for our April 2018 trip??


----------



## jimmytammy

If we go anytime around Spring Break, we do so 1st week of Mar.  It tends to be not so bad then, but give it another week, whew, whole different game.  We love to go to Braves Spring training games over at WWOS


----------



## Dizny Dad

So we are walking back from an evening at DTD (spring break, circa 2007, new to DVC) and pass by the Congress Park quiet pool, and caught a glimpse of the diving competition going on into the hot tub.  There had to be a dozen young people enjoying the evening together.  I mention to DiznyDi that I wanted to go to the hot tub, but she was tired and declined (right after she saw the crowd).  I changed and hustled on down to the party, squeezed into the most crowded hot tub I've ever seen.  Sat for a minute or two and noticed the crown peeling out (old guy showed up to ruin it all, don't you know).  A number of them were graduating soon and being at Disney was a gift trip from Mom and Dad.  They all spoke basically of having the world by the tail, the success that was about to be bestowed upon them, etc., etc.  Really very uplifting, but somewhat funny hearing of their accomplishments before they were realized.  Soon, it was just him and me in the hot tub; he was graduating soon and was just finishing his beer when he said, "There aren't many young people at this resort, are there".  I smiled and replied "Not usually".  He left.  I stay a minute or two more, got out, picked up a dozen or so beer bottles and thru them in the bin.  DiznyDi has no idea what she missed.  Or maybe she does.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> So we are walking back from an evening at DTD (spring break, circa 2007, new to DVC) and pass by the Congress Park quiet pool, and caught a glimpse of the diving competition going on into the hot tub.  There had to be a dozen young people enjoying the evening together.  I mention to DiznyDi that I wanted to go to the hot tub, but she was tired and declined (right after she saw the crowd).  I changed and hustled on down to the party, squeezed into the most crowded hot tub I've ever seen.  Sat for a minute or two and noticed the crown peeling out (old guy showed up to ruin it all, don't you know).  A number of them were graduating soon and being at Disney was a gift trip from Mom and Dad.  They all spoke basically of having the world by the tail, the success that was about to be bestowed upon them, etc., etc.  Really very uplifting, but somewhat funny hearing of their accomplishments before they were realized.  Soon, it was just him and me in the hot tub; he was graduating soon and was just finishing his beer when he said, "There aren't many young people at this resort, are there".  I smiled and replied "Not usually".  He left.  I stay a minute or two more, got out, picked up a dozen or so beer bottles and thru them in the bin.  DiznyDi has no idea what she missed.  Or maybe she does.


Wished I could been there to have heard about all the accomplishments that were being pre-achieved  Dad, you would have at that point witnessed my smart aleck side because I could not have contained myself very long, I would have been in a bubble bursting mode.  You did well by those young folks to keep it all in


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> . . . . . . . .  I would have been in a bubble bursting mode.  You did well by those young folks to keep it all in



But I enjoyed it; it was refreshing to hear the positive belief in the future, the goals announced and set.  Will they make it?  I'm sure some will, some wont, and others will just wish they had.  Kind of reminded me of myself at that age.  But yes, *Jimmy*, I was chuckling to myself in it all.  Did I mention the itsy bitsy teeny weenie yellow pokka dot bikinis part?  Probably slipped my mind . . .


----------



## Kathymford

Dizny Dad said:


> But I enjoyed it; it was refreshing to hear the positive belief in the future, the goals announced and set.  Will they make it?  I'm sure some will, some wont, and others will just wish they had.  Kind of reminded me of myself at that age.  But yes, *Jimmy*, I was chuckling to myself in it all.  Did I mention the itsy bitsy teeny weenie yellow pokka dot bikinis part?  Probably slipped my mind . . .



I've been at my company for 11 years now and we are doing a major hiring binge, interns too. And the young people coming in who are not jaded yet just infuriate me. You cannot change this company or have a positive outlook. Things don't happen quickly enough for me here, I know it won't be fast enough for you. Of course, to myself, cause I'm not that awful.

And then I ask myself, who am I? And when did I become so old and cranky? LOL. Working for big companies does that to you I think. Maybe 11 years is too long in one place.


----------



## Granny

Lakegirl said:


> I was really hoping for most construction to be done by Late August 2017, but I think you are right Granny.  Maybe for our April 2018 trip??


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


>


I think the bus drivers may know more than us. At least they think they do.


----------



## horselover

twinklebug said:


> That's a great story DDad!
> 
> There are only two times I won't go to Disney: Easter week & Spring Break. Although I'm not sure if I could handle Jersey week as I've heard similar complaints about that.
> 
> Being a quiet introvert, I was never a spring break type kid. However, I did once head down to my parent's condo on Myrtle Beach with my brother and his friends - came home resembling a lobster. *You folk would laugh so hard if I posted the 80's big hair pic my brother took of me at the airport heading home. What a wreck, LOL.*
> 
> How can college kids can afford to go to Disney on spring break? I was always a penny shy from bankruptcy in college. With DVC I can understand one kiddo may have talked mom/dad into taking out a 2 bedroom, and then inviting half the campus along, but in general...???



Ok that's a tease!  Now you need to post that picture!


----------



## horselover

Forgot to say I now will have 2 drivers on the road.      DS16 got his permit today & DS17 goes for his road test on the 14th.  I don't know how this happened.


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> Forgot to say I now will have 2 drivers on the road.      DS16 got his permit today & DS17 goes for his road test on the 14th.  I don't know how this happened.




Julie...how can someone as young as you have children that old??  I'm very glad to have survived two daughters teen years and their driving efforts.   Mostly they drove us crazy but sometimes they actually used a car.


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Morning Groupies!
Reading DDad's stories has me chuckling.  Oh the memories.  We've met some very interesting people in the hot tubs.

Julie our kids weren't too eager to drive - why should they - mom would take them anywhere they wanted to go!  They were driving before they graduated high school.  Our son was absolutely funny - he was like a little old man behind the wheel.  Savor the moment.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dad, so which did you enjoy more, the conversation or the bikinis? 

I sound like a really harsh person, but in reality, I am an old softy.  I enjoying hearing young folks dreams, and if I can share a little wisdom, if they want it, I do.  I was fortunate to have wisdom passed to me also, and I took most to heart.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Kathymford said:


> . . . . . . . . . . And when did I become so old and cranky? . . . . .





horselover said:


> . . . . . .  I don't know how this happened. .. . . .



Yeah, it will sneak up on you!



jimmytammy said:


> Dad, so which did you enjoy more, the conversation or the bikinis?



Gee, sounds like a baited question that I should take the fifth on . . . . and let each decide the answer for themselves.

*Kathy* . . . I am indeed blest that the company I have been with for 30 yrs has a culture to change quickly, accept new ideas, and appreciate new opportunities.  I was once the new young kid running around and grabbing onto the new technologies, now I'm the old guy in management that most of the staff knows nothing about and has no idea who I am: just sitting in the corporate Hot Tub, so to speak!


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> Julie...how can someone as young as you have children that old??  I'm very glad to have survived two daughters teen years and their driving efforts.   Mostly they drove us crazy but sometimes they actually used a car.



Well I'm not that young!    But thank you for thinking that I am.    



DiznyDi said:


> Good Morning Groupies!
> Reading DDad's stories has me chuckling.  Oh the memories.  We've met some very interesting people in the hot tubs.
> 
> Julie our kids weren't too eager to drive - why should they - mom would take them anywhere they wanted to go!  They were driving before they graduated high school.  Our son was absolutely funny - he was like a little old man behind the wheel.  Savor the moment.



DS17 is definitely late to the game.  He's closing in on turning 18 in June.  He didn't even get his permit until last summer.  It's taken this long to get the required road work done & then more practice time on the road.  The road driving is fine.  He also drives a little like an old man      but I'm a little concerned about him passing the parallel parking part of the test.  Hell I still hate parallel parking & I've been driving for a long time!      He needs more practice but getting him to actually do it is another story.  DS16 on the other hand couldn't wait to get his permit.  He's already completed the classroom part of the drivers ed so now it's 20 hours of driving with a parent & then we turn him over to the driving school to finish the required driving hours.  I think he'll be getting his license in Oct. as soon as he's eligible.  First parking lot driving lesson this weekend!      Wish me luck.  They start with me because I'm a better driver then DH.


----------



## twinklebug

horselover said:


> Well I'm not that young!    But thank you for thinking that I am.
> 
> 
> 
> DS17 is definitely late to the game.  He's closing in on turning 18 in June.  He didn't even get his permit until last summer.  It's taken this long to get the required road work done & then more practice time on the road.  The road driving is fine.  He also drives a little like an old man      but I'm a little concerned about him passing the parallel parking part of the test.  Hell I still hate parallel parking & I've been driving for a long time!      He needs more practice but getting him to actually do it is another story.  DS16 on the other hand couldn't wait to get his permit.  He's already completed the classroom part of the drivers ed so now it's 20 hours of driving with a parent & then we turn him over to the driving school to finish the required driving hours.  I think he'll be getting his license in Oct. as soon as he's eligible.  First parking lot driving lesson this weekend!      Wish me luck.  They start with me because I'm a better driver then DH.


Good luck Julie!  
I was just there last year with my son being 17, and 2 years before that with my daughter. I've had enough of the white knuckle bit to last me for quite some time. Enjoy the learners permit process though, because as soon as the kids get their licenses the insurance gets you, but their willy nilly freedom hits home even harder.


----------



## circhead

You know it feels like yesterday that I did this with my kids - 1 boy 2 girls.
My son will be 30 next month.  Don't know how it happened or where the time went.

The last time he was home, before he got married,  as he was leaving I had that inevitable (for me) tear in my eye.
He told me, "Never again will there be enough time to spend together and do nothing".

Enjoy it while it lasts - once they're done with high school it's the blink of an eye before they're gone.


----------



## sleepydog25

circhead said:


> You know it feels like yesterday that I did this with my kids - 1 boy 2 girls.
> My son will be 30 next month.  Don't know how it happened or where the time went.
> 
> The last time he was home, before he got married,  as he was leaving I had that inevitable (for me) tear in my eye.
> He told me, *"Never again will there be enough time to spend together and do nothing".*
> 
> Enjoy it while it lasts - once they're done with high school it's the blink of an eye before they're gone.


Of course, I'm wa-a-a-a-y too young to be in situations like these. . .ahem. . .but I love that statement above.


----------



## horselover

circhead said:


> You know it feels like yesterday that I did this with my kids - 1 boy 2 girls.
> My son will be 30 next month.  Don't know how it happened or where the time went.
> 
> The last time he was home, before he got married,  as he was leaving I had that inevitable (for me) tear in my eye.
> He told me, *"Never again will there be enough time to spend together and do nothing".*
> 
> Enjoy it while it lasts - once they're done with high school it's the blink of an eye before they're gone.



I have some dust in my eye.    

I took this photo on our Christmas trip 2012.  I know SlyDog will recognize the location.  Still brings a tear to my eye as it did when I took it.  This was the moment I realized our days of family trips were winding down.  And there they go around the bend into their own lives.


----------



## twinklebug

circhead said:


> You know it feels like yesterday that I did this with my kids - 1 boy 2 girls.
> My son will be 30 next month.  Don't know how it happened or where the time went.
> 
> The last time he was home, before he got married,  as he was leaving I had that inevitable (for me) tear in my eye.
> He told me, _"Never again will there be enough time to spend together and do nothing"._
> 
> Enjoy it while it lasts - once they're done with high school it's the blink of an eye before they're gone.



I too love that saying. 

High five Pat! I have a son hitting the big 30 next month too. Didn't mention him as I had a helper back then to driver-train the kiddo. (Something about him hitting a snowbank and a bush? LOL.)
He went off south to college and never looked back. Mine's not married yet - but he has had plans for about a year now, just saving up for the ring and the right time  When that day comes I'll be sure to make an announcement, and order up a few too many mints for the wedding favors to pass out all year 

Speaking of kids - the youngest was just watching The Force Awakens downstairs. I have yet to see it. Time to pop some popcorn!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

This driving talk has me thinking back how I was in on my 16th Birthday taking the test so I could hit the road on my own!  The previous year had been spent mostly driving with my mother who was soooooo laid back.  She spent most of her time telling me to speed up and sending me down narrow 2 lane highways.  I thought she was nuts.


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> I have some dust in my eye.
> 
> I took this photo on our Christmas trip 2012.  I know SlyDog will recognize the location.  Still brings a tear to my eye as it did when I took it.  This was the moment I realized our days of family trips were winding down.  And there they go around the bend into their own lives.
> 
> View attachment 160637


Oh, great!  Nostalgia times 2!!  Kids AND the nature trail.  Sigh.  It is true--time waits for no one.  So, I'll smile, sip my Zinfandel, and squeeze the hand of my true love.  Part of a full life is having fond memories of events passed.  Good thing I'm still a youngster. . .


----------



## Minnie_Moo

Long time reader here...  My daughter is 33 and lives a 12-hour drive away from me in North Carolina.  I have found that as long as her dad and I are willing to continue to foot the costs, she is happy to join us on Disney vacations and, more recently, on a mother/daughter Disney cruise and Epcot Flower & Garden Festival visit!  My daughter's husband is not (yet) a Disney World convert, but he really enjoyed spending time at the Hilton Head DVC.

So, I just wanted to assure horselover that there is hope for future Disney vacation adventures with adult children!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Oh, Gosh, doesn't this start a collection of posts on the thread where we all get together and cry.  Yes, families grow up; although we can all admit there are times we thought they never would.

My parents dropped me off 700+ miles from home at college.  As they left the parking lot, tears in my eyes (homesickness strikes fast!), I turned, looked at the double glass doors on the dorm, and forced myself to go thru them, telling myself my future was on the other side of the doors.  So when DiznyDi and I took our DD to college, I knew what I had to do.  She stood looking at us, with time running out for her to attend a meeting across the campus.  With past knowledge in hand, and tears in my eyes, I told her to turn, start walking the other direction toward her meeting, and not to look back, that her future was around the corner of the next building.  She did as I said, and DiznyDi and I watched our little family of four change forever.

OK, next guys, who's next, let's hear it . . .


----------



## Dizny Dad

BTW, *Julie*, love the picture and the story behind it . . .


----------



## Granny

Minnie_Moo said:


> Long time reader here...  My daughter is 33 and lives a 12-hour drive away from me in North Carolina.  I have found that as long as her dad and I are willing to continue to foot the costs, she is happy to join us on Disney vacations and, more recently, on a mother/daughter Disney cruise and Epcot Flower & Garden Festival visit!  My daughter's husband is not (yet) a Disney World convert, but he really enjoyed spending time at the Hilton Head DVC.
> 
> So, I just wanted to assure horselover that there is hope for future Disney vacation adventures with adult children!!!



Hi Minnie Moo!!  Thanks for joining in, and WELCOME!!  

My daughters are mid-20's and are happy to continue to join us on Disney vacations.  But the shoe is on the other foot now, as their jobs keep them from joining us very often.  Sounds like I used to be while they were growing up.  I'm waiting for them to have children so I can take the grandkids to WDW...parents optional!


----------



## Kathymford

Dizny Dad said:


> Yeah, it will sneak up on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, sounds like a baited question that I should take the fifth on . . . . and let each decide the answer for themselves.
> 
> *Kathy* . . . I am indeed blest that the company I have been with for 30 yrs has a culture to change quickly, accept new ideas, and appreciate new opportunities.  I was once the new young kid running around and grabbing onto the new technologies, now I'm the old guy in management that most of the staff knows nothing about and has no idea who I am: just sitting in the corporate Hot Tub, so to speak!



I work in one of those industries that is only changing culture now because it has to (need to hire a ton to support new programs). So I scoff when they talk about change. I know it will happen, but it won't be fast. And what's hilarious to me is, it's the leaders right under our president who are resisting change the most! *sigh* 

I don't have kids, so listening to all of you reminisce about your kids is awesome for me. I DO have about 10 nieces and nephews who are now starting to have kids. One in particular I am very close to and can imagine being just like this. Everyone loves a crazy great aunt, right? LOL


----------



## circhead

Kathymford said:


> Everyone loves a crazy great aunt, right? LOL



My sister is a crazy great aunt to my grandchildren. I love her and so do they.
Aunt Fran spoils them even worse than grandma.




Granny said:


> Hi Minnie Moo!!  Thanks for joining in, and WELCOME!!
> 
> My daughters are mid-20's and are happy to continue to join us on Disney vacations.  But the shoe is on the other foot now, as their jobs keep them from joining us very often.  Sounds like I used to be while they were growing up.  I'm waiting for them to have children so I can take the grandkids to WDW...parents optional!




I take my daughter with me and her kids(she's the only one with children so far - grandchild #3 arrives in July so both of my girls will have girls).  Her older daughter(7) has Downs syndrome and can be a little unpredictable, If she sees something she wants she takes off like a bat out of he--, so I find it difficult to have them in the parks alone.  In the resort pools they're great.
One night every trip I put the girls in babysitting at the Poly (they love it) and she and I head to Epcot for late evenings - we eat our way around WS. 
Our own private food & wine and a chance to reconnect with her.


----------



## rkstocke5609

circhead said:


> You know it feels like yesterday that I did this with my kids - 1 boy 2 girls.
> My son will be 30 next month.  Don't know how it happened or where the time went.
> 
> The last time he was home, before he got married,  as he was leaving I had that inevitable (for me) tear in my eye.
> He told me, "Never again will there be enough time to spend together and do nothing".
> 
> Enjoy it while it lasts - once they're done with high school it's the blink of an eye before they're gone.


OMG, I am tearing up reading this and my daughter is just getting ready to turn 10!  
I sure am glad I have all these photo pass books that my wife makes after each trip.

And, it make me think how special it was last Friday at VGC to dip into CA EMH and do TSM twice and CS four times with her.  Very special time with my daughter while we let mom sleep in.


----------



## jimmytammy

Enjoying reading and relating to stories about our families.  

Our DS21 still goes with us to WDW and cant wait for the next trip every time.  Our DD23 is now married, that was a tough day for Daddy.  I love our DSIL like he is my own, he is a great guy, but she will always be my little girl.  DD started skipping trips to WDW a few years ago, but she still enjoys going from time to time.  She and her DH will be going with us in Dec, his 1st trip to WDW and cant wait to share the magic with him.  DS is working full time with our company, DD helps PT with the admin. stuff so it has made for a good fit.  We have always been a close family, and hope to always be that way.  I have basically good health(any problems I have have been self induced)and have a great family, God has blessed me richly because of these things.

I have to share this as it ties to WL/VWL.  Our 2nd time being Flag Family, my mom and dad were with us.  The kids were maybe 12 and 10 and just shy of their teen years, so still very influential.  I had met Ranger Stan once before doing FF so had a small relationship going with him, and he remembered us from the 1st FF venture.  After the 2nd FF day was over and he was signing a certificate for us to commemorate the event, he looked at our kids with an intentness I had never seen before, and he proceeded to share with them this..."you see these folks here(pointing at Tammy myself, my mom and dad), these will be the best friends you will ever have in your life"
I tear up as I write this, as I think thats the 1st time it hit me, this Ranger Stan is one special guy.  And too this day, my kids still remember that.  I think too that was the day that I formed a bond with a friend for life in Stan.


----------



## sleepydog25

Minnie_Moo said:


> Long time reader here...  My daughter is 33 and lives a 12-hour drive away from me in North Carolina.  I have found that as long as her dad and I are willing to continue to foot the costs, she is happy to join us on Disney vacations and, more recently, on a mother/daughter Disney cruise and Epcot Flower & Garden Festival visit!  My daughter's husband is not (yet) a Disney World convert, but he really enjoyed spending time at the Hilton Head DVC.
> 
> So, I just wanted to assure horselover that there is hope for future Disney vacation adventures with adult children!!!


A hearty welcome to *Minnie Moo*!  We hope you continue to join in our conversations.  Though it's not a teary moment, I will relate that two summers ago when we took my youngest to Disney, we surprised her by staying at BLT so she could have her own bathroom (being a teen and all).  We had a great trip, and she loved the convenience of the bathroom and the pool (she met a boy).  What I recall most, howeve, is that once we were home, I asked what she thought of BLT overall.  Her answer, "It was very nice, and I loved the bathroom.  But, I like the Lodge more--it's home."  Spoken like a true Groupie!


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> . . . . . . . that was the day that I formed a bond with a friend for life in Stan.



Thanks Jimmy.  We miss him, too.


----------



## Dizny Dad

OK . . a continuing old question . . . With the addition of the new RFID stickers to make the soda machines work, will the Wilderness Lodge "Life Time Refill" mugs sold a number of years ago still be allowed, or was the "Life Time" the life of the guy that no longer works there?  Just a thought . . .


----------



## twinklebug

Stopping in to give two thumbs up to Disney support for replacing a faulty bone china mug I had received as a gift from my son for my birthday back in December. It had come from the Tea Caddy in the UK pavilion. This morning, a small UPS express delivery truck arrived and tucked the plain brown box into a corner of my front porch. The only indication of whom had sent it was a return label of "Merchandise Guest Services". I unwrapped it, forgetting all about Disney's offer to replace the mug, and was greeted by beautiful Disney World logo tissue paper containing an extremely well and familiarly-wrapped mug (it had come direct from the Tea Caddy store in EPCOT!) For a brief moment I felt like I was sitting back in Rose and Crown with my kids again.  Mickey is still one of the best when it comes to product support, never fear reaching out to them.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Just saw a picture of what looks like the framing of the new beach structure (thought to be restaurant) over on dvcnews -- thread titled "villas at wilderness lodge unit 1558" or something like that -- like the 4th or 5th post on thread.  Looks to have a very high roof line!!  There are three pictures attached to this post.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rkstocke5609 said:


> Just saw a picture of what looks like the framing of the new beach structure (thought to be restaurant) over on dvcnews -- thread titled "villas at wilderness lodge unit 1558" or something like that -- like the 4th or 5th post on thread.  Looks to have a very high roof line!!  There are three pictures attached to this post.



Do you have a link?

Found it:  http://dvcnews.com/forum/showthread.php?15246-Villas-at-Wilderness-Lodge-studio-1558


----------



## rkstocke5609

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Do you have a link?
> 
> Found it:  http://dvcnews.com/forum/showthread.php?15246-Villas-at-Wilderness-Lodge-studio-1558



Yep, of course you have to register with DVC News to open the pictures.....kinda why I registered here, to see the pictures!  But then to, this thread is a very special place that I enjoy following!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rkstocke5609 said:


> Yep, of course you have to register with DVC News to open the pictures.....kinda why I registered here, to see the pictures!  But then to, this thread is a very special place that I enjoy following!



Nice find!  I'm still puzzling over the building.  I know many were hoping they might plan a nice restaurant with a big deck but best I can tell it seems like a small, almost snack place like location.    Kind of like what they put up over at the Poly quiet pool or VGF quiet pool.


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> OK . . a continuing old question . . . With the addition of the new RFID stickers to make the soda machines work, will the Wilderness Lodge "Life Time Refill" mugs sold a number of years ago still be allowed, or was the "Life Time" the life of the guy that no longer works there?  Just a thought . . .



*DDad*...I hear you.  We have our "lifetime" mugs too.  But they haven't made it on a trip with us for a while now.  I'm sure we did get our money's worth, but I really do wish we had a picture of the sign from Roaring Fork talking about how the mugs would be good "for life".  As you point out, the lawyers at Disney found the loophole and claim "we didn't say WHO's life!".  Oh, they get a big kick out of that one at the water cooler in the legal department!


----------



## rkstocke5609

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Nice find!  I'm still puzzling over the building.  I know many were hoping they might plan a nice restaurant with a big deck but best I can tell it seems like a small, almost snack place like location.    Kind of like what they put up over at the Poly quiet pool or VGF quiet pool.


Yeah, it doesn't look like I think we were speculating, which then puts in question the scale of the buildings in the diagram we were seeing early on -- looks like more mysteries to uncover!


----------



## horselover

Who knew my little post about DS getting his permit would start all this reminiscing!    



Minnie_Moo said:


> Long time reader here...  My daughter is 33 and lives a 12-hour drive away from me in North Carolina.  I have found that as long as her dad and I are willing to continue to foot the costs, she is happy to join us on Disney vacations and, more recently, on a mother/daughter Disney cruise and Epcot Flower & Garden Festival visit!  My daughter's husband is not (yet) a Disney World convert, but he really enjoyed spending time at the Hilton Head DVC.
> 
> So, I just wanted to assure horselover that there is hope for future Disney vacation adventures with adult children!!!



Thanks Minnie_Moo &  officially to the groupies!



Dizny Dad said:


> Oh, Gosh, doesn't this start a collection of posts on the thread where we all get together and cry.  Yes, families grow up; although we can all admit there are times we thought they never would.
> 
> My parents dropped me off 700+ miles from home at college.  As they left the parking lot, tears in my eyes (homesickness strikes fast!), I turned, looked at the double glass doors on the dorm, and forced myself to go thru them, telling myself my future was on the other side of the doors.  So when DiznyDi and I took our DD to college, I knew what I had to do.  She stood looking at us, with time running out for her to attend a meeting across the campus.  With past knowledge in hand, and tears in my eyes, I told her to turn, start walking the other direction toward her meeting, and not to look back, that her future was around the corner of the next building.  She did as I said, and DiznyDi and I watched our little family of four change forever.
> 
> OK, next guys, who's next, let's hear it . . .



I'm having a hard time with the thought of 2 drivers.  Lets not get me crying about college yet!      That will be coming next year.     



Dizny Dad said:


> BTW, *Julie*, love the picture and the story behind it . . .



Thanks Dad!  



Kathymford said:


> I work in one of those industries that is only changing culture now because it has to (need to hire a ton to support new programs). So I scoff when they talk about change. I know it will happen, but it won't be fast. And what's hilarious to me is, it's the leaders right under our president who are resisting change the most! *sigh*
> 
> I don't have kids, so listening to all of you reminisce about your kids is awesome for me. I DO have about 10 nieces and nephews who are now starting to have kids. One in particular I am very close to and can imagine being just like this. Everyone loves a crazy great aunt, right? LOL



I'm a crazy aunt too!  My nieces are like the daughters I didn't have.  Love them to pieces.  We're very close.   Being an aunt is the best.   All the reward & non of the grief!    

Today's the day.  First driving lesson for DS16.  Wish us luck!   I'll post a pic later.  And that reminds me I never did post my F&G trip pics.  I'll post some of those too.


----------



## sleepydog25

rkstocke5609 said:


> Yeah, it doesn't look like I think we were speculating, which then puts in question the scale of the buildings in the diagram we were seeing early on -- looks like more mysteries to uncover!


More mysteries, indeed.  I don't believe that will be the final, lone building on the beach.  Then again, we really don't know, do we?


----------



## rkstocke5609

sleepydog25 said:


> More mysteries, indeed.  I don't believe that will be the final, lone building on the beach.  Then again, we really don't know, do we?


Hmm....I wonder if they aren't just building a new much larger bar to be shared between the two pools -- maybe they would then Tear down the old bar near the feature pool and add more lounge chairs.  If they did this, then I would think they would want to do wait service like I saw at VGC (which definitely caused me to have a few more cocktails than I otherwise might have had.....). Does anyone know if they have wait service for drinks and snacks over at VGF?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rkstocke5609 said:


> Yeah, it doesn't look like I think we were speculating, which then puts in question the scale of the buildings in the diagram we were seeing early on -- looks like more mysteries to uncover!



And that isn't a spot where one of the new cabins was supposed to go, was it?  Like the prototype?  It seem to be in the restaurant location but that thought just crossed my mind.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rkstocke5609 said:


> Hmm....I wonder if they aren't just building a new much larger bar to be shared between the two pools -- maybe they would then Tear down the old bar near the feature pool and add more lounge chairs.  If they did this, then I would think they would want to do wait service like I saw at VGC (which definitely caused me to have a few more cocktails than I otherwise might have had.....). Does anyone know if they have wait service for drinks and snacks over at VGF?



That crossed my mind too although it would be a bit of a distance from the existing pool I think so not ideal that way.


----------



## rkstocke5609

KAT4DISNEY said:


> And that isn't a spot where one of the new cabins was supposed to go, was it?  Like the prototype?  It seem to be in the restaurant location but that thought just crossed my mind.


OMG!  If that high roof line is one of the cabins then I am not thinking I will like it!  Like, way huge looking compared to a bungalow, and I don't like those!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rkstocke5609 said:


> OMG!  If that high roof line is one of the cabins then I am not thinking I will like it!  Like, way huge looking to a bungalow, and I don't like those!



I really doubt it is but just something that crossed my mind.  The one closest to the main hotel would be a good one to finish first so they could use it for sales tours.  My other thought was maybe it would have a loft?  Or be at least be 2 stories tall ala the VB cottages?  But what is going up would be much larger than I imagined for the cabins so I don't think it's likely that. 

I think I'll have to try and swing past there next week and try and scope it all out.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hmmmm - I just went back and looked at the plans and the cabins are actually shown as more than 2 times and maybe even 3 times larger than the bike rental building.  I had not paid that close of attention before.


----------



## horselover

He did well!


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I really doubt it is but just something that crossed my mind.  The one closest to the main hotel would be a good one to finish first so they could use it for sales tours.  My other thought was maybe it would have a loft?  Or be at least be 2 stories tall ala the VB cottages?  But what is going up would be much larger than I imagined for the cabins so I don't think it's likely that.
> 
> I think I'll have to try and swing past there next week and try and scope it all out.


I figured it out!  It will be a snow chalet with room to store skis, poles, and have a wood burning fireplace in each cabin.  Wait. . .that might be the wine talking. . .


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> I figure it out!  It will be a snow chalet with room to store skis, poles, and have a wood burning fireplace in each cabin.  Wait. . .that might be the wine talking. . .



They have Blizzard Beach, so why not!


----------



## rkstocke5609

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hmmmm - I just went back and looked at the plans and the cabins are actually shown as more than 2 times and maybe even 3 times larger than the bike rental building.  I had not paid that close of attention before.


I just went back and looked at those early diagrams, if they are to scale those cabins are as deep as the original VWL building itself.  Yikes! That would be what, 50 feet at least?  Can't be to scale....?


----------



## rkstocke5609

sleepydog25 said:


> I figure it out!  It will be a snow chalet with room to store skis, poles, and have a wood burning fireplace in each cabin.  Wait. . .that might be the wine talking. . .


Too funny!!!  Time to crack open my own bottle!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rkstocke5609 said:


> I just went back and looked at those early diagrams, if they are to scale those cabins are as deep as the original VWL building itself.  Yikes! That would be what, 50 feet at least?  Can't be to scale....?



That's what I was noticing too.  If it is to scale, and I'd think it would be, they will be huge!!!  3BR's instead of the 2BR bungalows they did at PVB.  

Looking at the pictures again I don't think that's what is up but can't figure out what it is.  A mystery!  lol


----------



## rkstocke5609

KAT4DISNEY said:


> That's what I was noticing too.  If it is to scale, and I'd think it would be, they will be huge!!!  3BR's instead of the 2BR bungalows they did at PVB.
> 
> Looking at the pictures again I don't think that's what is up but can't figure out what it is.  A mystery!  lol


Well, another thing I noticed is I don't think I want any part of being so far from the Lobby and the bus stop!  Good grief, I think I would need a rental golf cart for how far away some of those cabins will be!  Of course that's one of my dislikes about the Bungalows too.  Can you imagine the well to do folks that can afford a Bungalow stay parading out to their "hut" in a Florida downpour? It's why I love the Lodges...


----------



## twinklebug

Applause to @horselover for surviving her first co-pilot experience with a new driver!  So calm, she even kept the camera still! 



rkstocke5609 said:


> Well, another thing I noticed is I don't think I want any part of being so far from the Lobby and the bus stop!  Good grief, I think I would need a rental golf cart for how far away some of those cabins will be!  Of course that's one of my dislikes about the Bungalows too.  Can you imagine the well to do folks that can afford a Bungalow stay parading out to their "hut" in a Florida downpour? It's why I love the Lodges...



I hear you and agree! Part of Florida's charm is in the weather, wet or not. However, in 2004 we stayed during hurricane Charlie. On our first morning there Disney evacuated us from the FW Cabins over to POR along with hundreds of others. Due to the front desk confusion we were locked out of our room in sideways downpours for hours on end while we trekked back and forth to the office with non-functional keys. I have never been so wet in my life. At that point I vowed all hotels I stayed at in the Orlando area would have to have inner hallways and covered paths from the room to the destination, be it a store, food location, bus stop or just a fireplace  That's when I discovered DVC.


----------



## sleepydog25

As we're getting dangerously close to the bottom of Page 1 of the DVC Resorts forum, here's a friendly little bump.  Sitting here wishing spring would return after the past few days of overnight freezes, temps in the high 30s to low 40s, and windchills in the teens to 20s.  Oh, and snow. . .not a lot, but enough to cover the ground overnight Friday.


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> As we're getting dangerously close to the bottom of Page 1 of the DVC Resorts forum, here's a friendly little bump.  Sitting here wishing spring would return after the past few days of overnight freezes, temps in the high 30s to low 40s, and windchills in the teens to 20s.  Oh, and snow. . .not a lot, but enough to cover the ground overnight Friday.


March was just a tease around these parts wasn't it Sleepy?  Isnt March supposed to be cooler than April 
Thanks for keeping us bumped!


----------



## Dizny Dad

> ="horselover, post: 55521862, member: 178992"




Ah, no Air Bags deployed!  Good News!


----------



## Granny

Okay, I'll borrow a page from WildernessDad!




We're ready for this trip!


----------



## horselover

Happy Monday groupies.   Doing my part to keep us on page one.


----------



## Nicoal13

Hey Groupies! Been too long since I've been to our beloved WL. 

DS (10 now! time is flying) and I visited the world in January and stayed at our home of SSR. Had a great location in the Paddock area right by the big pool, quickservice and bus stop. Next up is OKW in September. 

DH has sworn off of Disney. No more for him, he barely tolerated it in the past. Our September trip will be with another family. Some of our best friends and DS's best friend as well. Really looking forward to that. 

We've been trying to stretch our points as far as we can so OKW has become a favorite of ours. In May 2017, my parents and brother's family are joining us as well. Will be the first time for my nephew who will be 5. Hoping for an OKW GV at 7 months or will take a 2bed and a studio instead.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## DiznyDi

Wishing the one and only GRANNY a great big Happy Birthday tomorrow!  

Love your dancing dogs!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

2 more sleeps!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Okay, I'll borrow a page from WildernessDad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're ready for this trip!



So is it a belated Birthday trip?  Hope it's great and that you have a very 
*
Happy Birthday Granny!!!*


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday Granny hope you have a great day.*


----------



## Granny

Nicoal13 said:


> DH has sworn off of Disney. No more for him, he barely tolerated it in the past. Our September trip will be with another family. Some of our best friends and DS's best friend as well. Really looking forward to that.



Hi Nicoal! 

Sorry to hear that your DH is not a fan of WDW trips.  I feel in many ways that I've been blessed, and one of them is that my DW enjoys our trips as much as I do.  But it sounds like you have a great group for your September trip.  Have a great one!


----------



## Granny

DiznyDi said:


> Wishing the one and only GRANNY a great big Happy Birthday tomorrow!
> 
> Love your dancing dogs!





KAT4DISNEY said:


> So is it a belated Birthday trip?  Hope it's great and that you have a very
> *
> Happy Birthday Granny!!!*





Corinne said:


> *Happy Birthday Granny hope you have a great day.*



Well aren't you guys just too kind!   Thanks so much!


----------



## Granny

And to take a page out of Eliza's trivia book, here's some things that have happened over the years on my birth date:

1606 - England adopted the original Union Jack as its flag. .

1782 - The British navy won its only naval engagement against the colonists in the American Revolution at the Battle of Saints, off Dominica.   *[Pure luck!]*

1811 - The first colonists arrived at Cape Disappointment, Washington.   *[Name not sanctioned by the local Chamber of Commerce!]*

1861 - Fort Sumter was shelled by Confederacy, starting America's Civil War.  *[Thought you'd like this one, Jimmy]*

1877 - A catcher's mask was used in a baseball game for the first time by James Alexander Tyng. *[Smart move, James.  It only took ice hockey about 100 more years to figure that one out]*

1892 - Voters in Lockport, New York, became the first in the U.S. to use voting machines.  

1927 - The British Cabinet came out in favor of women voting rights.  *[Really, 7 years after the US did it?]*

1945 - U.S. President Franklin D. Roosevelt died in Warm Spring, GA. He died of a cerebral hemorrhage at the age of 63. Harry S Truman became president.  *[The only President from Missouri]*

1961 - Soviet Yuri Alexeyevich Gagarin became first man to orbit the Earth. *[Think tortoise vs the hare]* 

1981 - The space shuttle Columbia blasted off from Cape Canaveral, FL, on its first test flight.

1984 - Israeli troops stormed a bus that had been hijacked the previous evening by four Arab terrorists. All the passengers were rescued and 2 of the hijackers were killed.

1985 - U.S. Senator Jake Garn of Utah became the first senator to fly in space as the shuttle _Discovery_ lifted off from Cape Canaveral, FL. *[What, John Glenn didn't count?]*

1985 - Federal inspectors declared that four animals of the Ringling Brothers and Barnum & Bailey Circus were not unicorns. They were goats with horns that had been surgically implanted.  *[You just can't get anything past the Feds!]*

1992 - Disneyland Paris opened in Marne-La-Vallee, France.  *[You just knew there had to be a Disney reference in there somewhere!]* 

2002 - A first edition version of Beatrix Potter's "Peter Rabbit" sold for $64,780 at Sotheby's. A signed first edition of J.R.R. Tolkien's "The Hobbit" sold for $66,630. A copy of "Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone," signed by J.K. Rowling sold for $16,660. A 250-piece collection of rare works by Charles Dickens sold for $512,650.  *[My older daughter has a degree as an English major.  I tried to talk her into writing a book.  Oh well.]*

2012 - The game Candy Crush Saga was released on Facebook. *[Possibly the most historical of all these events.]*


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday Granny


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Love it Granny!  Thanks for the update on What's What from April 12th!


----------



## rkstocke5609

Granny said:


> And to take a page out of Eliza's trivia book, here's some things that have happened over the years on my birth date:
> 
> 1606 - England adopted the original Union Jack as its flag. .
> 
> 1782 - The British navy won its only naval engagement against the colonists in the American Revolution at the Battle of Saints, off Dominica.   *[Pure luck!]*
> 
> 1811 - The first colonists arrived at Cape Disappointment, Washington.   *[Name not sanctioned by the local Chamber of Commerce!]*
> 
> 1861 - Fort Sumter was shelled by Confederacy, starting America's Civil War.  *[Thought you'd like this one, Jimmy]*
> 
> 1877 - A catcher's mask was used in a baseball game for the first time by James Alexander Tyng. *[Smart move, James.  It only took ice hockey about 100 more years to figure that one out]*
> 
> 1892 - Voters in Lockport, New York, became the first in the U.S. to use voting machines.
> 
> 1927 - The British Cabinet came out in favor of women voting rights.  *[Really, 7 years after the US did it?]*
> 
> 1945 - U.S. President Franklin D. Roosevelt died in Warm Spring, GA. He died of a cerebral hemorrhage at the age of 63. Harry S Truman became president.  *[The only President from Missouri]*
> 
> 1961 - Soviet Yuri Alexeyevich Gagarin became first man to orbit the Earth. *[Think tortoise vs the hare]*
> 
> 1981 - The space shuttle Columbia blasted off from Cape Canaveral, FL, on its first test flight.
> 
> 1984 - Israeli troops stormed a bus that had been hijacked the previous evening by four Arab terrorists. All the passengers were rescued and 2 of the hijackers were killed.
> 
> 1985 - U.S. Senator Jake Garn of Utah became the first senator to fly in space as the shuttle _Discovery_ lifted off from Cape Canaveral, FL. *[What, John Glenn didn't count?]*
> 
> 1985 - Federal inspectors declared that four animals of the Ringling Brothers and Barnum & Bailey Circus were not unicorns. They were goats with horns that had been surgically implanted.  *[You just can't get anything past the Feds!]*
> 
> 1992 - Disneyland Paris opened in Marne-La-Vallee, France.  *[You just knew there had to be a Disney reference in there somewhere!]*
> 
> 2002 - A first edition version of Beatrix Potter's "Peter Rabbit" sold for $64,780 at Sotheby's. A signed first edition of J.R.R. Tolkien's "The Hobbit" sold for $66,630. A copy of "Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone," signed by J.K. Rowling sold for $16,660. A 250-piece collection of rare works by Charles Dickens sold for $512,650.  *[My older daughter has a degree as an English major.  I tried to talk her into writing a book.  Oh well.]*
> 
> 2012 - The game Candy Crush Saga was released on Facebook. *[Possibly the most historical of all these events.]*


Love it!  Happy Birthday Granny!


----------



## rkstocke5609

KAT4DISNEY said:


> 2 more sleeps!!!


Have a great trip!  I look forward to your "Wilderness Pictorial Analysis" from a Groupie perspective!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rkstocke5609 said:


> Have a great trip!  I look forward to your "Wilderness Pictorial Analysis" from a Groupie perspective!



I'll try and make it over!


----------



## Granny

twokats said:


> Happy Birthday Granny





rkstocke5609 said:


> Love it!  Happy Birthday Granny!



Thanks, Kathy (twokats) and Ron!  I appreciate the sentiments.  


Nevada Kathy...I'll look for your pix.  I plan on getting over to WL at some point too.   Have a wonderful trip, sorry to just miss you this time but we'll get together somewhere down the road.


----------



## twinklebug

Happy Birthday Granny!


----------



## Flossbolna

Happy Birthday Granny!!



Granny said:


> And to take a page out of Eliza's trivia book, here's some things that have happened over the years on my birth date:



And here I was just about to post that you are lucky that you share a birthday with a Disney park!! But then, you already post it yourself. I would guess you are a little older than 24 though... 

Have a great day!!


----------



## sleepydog25

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, GRANNY!   *


----------



## Dizny Dad

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANNY


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANNY!!!!


----------



## circhead

Happy Birthday, Granny.


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> Happy Birthday Granny!





Flossbolna said:


> Happy Birthday Granny!!
> 
> 
> 
> And here I was just about to post that you are lucky that you share a birthday with a Disney park!! But then, you already post it yourself. I would guess you are a little older than 24 though...
> 
> Have a great day!!





sleepydog25 said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, GRANNY!   *





Dizny Dad said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANNY





horselover said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANNY!!!!





circhead said:


> Happy Birthday, Granny.



Aw shucks, now you guys are just overwhelming me!  

Thank you Twinklebug, Flossy, Patrick, DDad, Julie, and Pat.  I am blessed to know you guys and to have met some of you in person.  I hope you all have a great day.

Oh, and...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

24 Hours and I should have WDW in sight!  

_edit - Forgot an hour......I should be there!!!_


----------



## jimmytammy

*Happy Birthday Granny!!!!*
BTW, I used Cardinals red in your honor


----------



## jimmytammy

Kat, hope you have a great time!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Kat, hope you have a great time!!



Thanks Jimmy!


----------



## Dizny Dad

And the small clear voice in the dim light of the bedroom whispered 15 sleeps . . . . . SSR this trip, but you can count on the call of The Lodge beckoning to us when we first approach MK.  And you can count on a visit with pictures to share.


----------



## DiznyDi

Have a great trip Kathy!


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> 24 Hours and I should have WDW in sight!
> 
> _edit - Forgot an hour......I should be there!!!_



Have a great trip, *Kathy*!  The 10 day forecast looks just right for you!  



jimmytammy said:


> *Happy Birthday Granny!!!!*
> BTW, I used Cardinals red in your honor



*Jimmy*...I'm touched by the gesture of Cardinals red, especially after that weekend they had with your Braves.  Thanks! 



Dizny Dad said:


> And the small clear voice in the dim light of the bedroom whispered 15 sleeps . . . . . SSR this trip, but you can count on the call of The Lodge beckoning to us when we first approach MK.  And you can count on a visit with pictures to share.



*DDad*...getting very close now, and I'm as excited for those sleeps to be over with as you guys are!


----------



## Lakegirl

7 more sleeps for us!!! Super excited


----------



## jimmytammy

Excited for all the trips coming up and those who are currently there!  It amazes me how even though we have been many times, we still just as excited as the 1st couple trips.


----------



## Dizny Dad

OK all Wise & Knowing Group, where is this Stainless Steel Mickey?


----------



## wildernessDad

Dizny Dad said:


> OK all Wise & Knowing Group, where is this Stainless Steel Mickey?
> 
> View attachment 162051


The Contemporary Resort.


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> The Contemporary Resort.



I agree with WDad.  At the CR on the path leading from the resort to the boat dock.


----------



## jimmytammy

Wishing all my groupie family a great Friday and a Blessed Weekend!!


----------



## LCoulter

Are there any pictures posted of the construction on the new section for DVC?


----------



## Granny

LCoulter said:


> Are there any pictures posted of the construction on the new section for DVC?



I haven't seen any recently, but stay tuned to this thread.  We have a few people heading to WDW at this time and surely some of them will post pictures of the construction.  Here's what it looked like a few weeks ago:






Stay tuned!


----------



## LCoulter

Granny said:


> I haven't seen any recently, but stay tuned to this thread.  We have a few people heading to WDW at this time and surely some of them will post pictures of the construction.  Here's what it looked like a few weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tuned!



It looks like a mess.  The green roof is WL and the brown roof is VWL, correct?  It looks like they cleared out a lot of trees?


----------



## Granny

LCoulter said:


> It looks like a mess.  The green roof is WL and the brown roof is VWL, correct?  It looks like they cleared out a lot of trees?



Yes, you are correct in identifying WL and VWL buildings.  And yes, they cleared out almost all the trees between VWL and Bay Lake.  We think they will put some trees back but at this point it is clearly a large construction zone.

Not affecting VWL directly as much, the north side of the Lodge is pretty much the same.


----------



## sleepydog25

LCoulter said:


> Are there any pictures posted of the construction on the new section for DVC?


There is a WL construction update thread elsewhere on the DIS (I think under Disney Resorts), but I'm too lazy to provide the link.  It's been a long week today. . .


----------



## tea pot

Hi Groupies
Hope all is well 

Kathy hope you have a Magical trip and DDad as well
Looking forward to all the pictures and updates
we haven't been to SSR in so long 
  Happy Belated Birthday Granny 
Hope you had a great day


----------



## Lakegirl

3 days!!!!! So excited.  Not sure if we will get over to the lodge to check out construction as we have a pretty jam packed week ahead of us.  Does anyone have any opinions on Diamond Horeshoe at MK??? Menu looks kind of limited??? TIA


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies,

Just catching up over here, I have a lovely additional day off this weekend, as it us a holiday here in MA. 

*Kat--*another trip, I am so envious!  Hope you will be posting fab photos as you always do!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Finally getting a moment to check in and see how things are with the groupies. Trip has been great and sadly I am on my last day here. My niece and I did a little racing this weekend, we both did the Dark Side 5K on Friday morning,and my niece also did the 10K on Saturday morning! We both really enjoyed it!  The weather has been pretty nice, just a few sprinkles here and there, a little humidity late last week but yesterday and so far today have been absolutely beautiful. It was time for my niece to head back to work so I saw her and my sister off on the magical express this morning and have the rest of the day with no firm plans other than Hollywood Studios fireworks tonight so I think I might take a wander over to the lodge and see what's up. If I do I'll take some pictures and post them here!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Tea pot!!!*

And in a twofer 

**Happy Birthday DisneyNutzy!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Hi Tea Pot.  Pass it on to Mr. Tea Pot!  AND . . .

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Corinne

*Kathy, *That went too fast, lol. I am waiting for photos please! I am in serious WDW withdrawal, as we normally would be a few weeks away from our May trip, but we aren't going until September. 

 *Teapot and DisneyNutzy!!*


----------



## sleepydog25

*Happy Birthday Tea pot!!!*


**Happy Birthday DisneyNutzy!!!

I shamelessly copied the above from *KAT*, but the sentiments are heartfelt!  Oh, and pictures people, pictures!


----------



## Granny

Lakegirl said:


> 3 days!!!!! So excited.  Not sure if we will get over to the lodge to check out construction as we have a pretty jam packed week ahead of us.  Does anyone have any opinions on Diamond Horeshoe at MK??? Menu looks kind of limited??? TIA



Lakegirl...we haven't eaten at Diamond Horseshoe since they've re-opened the food service.  DW and I actually booked a dinner there until we looked at the menu and the prices.  $33 per person?  Wow, that's pretty steep, even including drinks.  It looks kind of like a Hoop de Doo Revue setup with a salad, a choice of three meats [pulled turkey, beef and ham] with sides, and then a dessert.  All are unlimited, and it is table service not a buffet.   It is not currently eligible for TIW.  So for us, it didn't seem like a great value though the food pictures do look pretty good.   So we cancelled our ADR for that one.


----------



## Granny

*   Happy Birthday Tea pot!!!   *


* **Happy Birthday DisneyNutzy!!!*


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Oh, and pictures people, pictures!



I have a feeling that Nancy Drew Kathy will be posting some great photos in a little while.  We are heading to WDW in a couple of days and I'm sure we'll get in a WL visit at some point.  So I'll try to take some pictures too, especially of that new building that is going up.  

We have a December trip booked at VWL...I'm still on the fence as to whether we will change resorts or not.  I'm not worried about construction noise, but I'm not sure I want my first stay at the "new WL/VWL" site to be during construction.


----------



## wildernessDad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Finally getting a moment to check in and see how things are with the groupies. Trip has been great and sadly I am on my last day here. My niece and I did a little racing this weekend, we both did the Dark Side 5K on Friday morning,and my niece also did the 10K on Saturday morning! We both really enjoyed it!  The weather has been pretty nice, just a few sprinkles here and there, a little humidity late last week but yesterday and so far today have been absolutely beautiful. It was time for my niece to head back to work so I saw her and my sister off on the magical express this morning and have the rest of the day with no firm plans other than Hollywood Studios fireworks tonight so I think I might take a wander over to the lodge and see what's up. If I do I'll take some pictures and post them here!



I have a question.  How long does Disney allow for a 5K run?  Could I walk it in an hour?  Just curious as to whether people are running this or are some walking?


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday teapot!!!!
Happy Birthday DizneyNutzy!!!!


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> I have a question.  How long does Disney allow for a 5K run?  Could I walk it in an hour?  Just curious as to whether people are running this or are some walking?



No idea.  My guess is that they would allow walkers to amble around the course.  Walking 5K in an hour is not too bad...it is 3.1 miles so that's not an overly fast pace to walk for an hour.


----------



## Granny

Okay, I was going through photos of our last trip in September and sadly found these:


This one was taken on September 17 at the beginning of our trip:


 




And this one was taken right before we left on September 29, the day it was removed:


 



I'm sure I'll be visiting VWL during the upcoming trip.  And I'm sure some CM's will be asked where the heck are Mickey, the bison and the geese!!!!!!!


----------



## Dean Marino

Update for us....

Sandy and I are two days out for our April 20-28 VWL vacation.  The snow in MI ended LAST WEEK.  Great timing .
We'll be at AP night #1 - will report on how they are doing this week.  Sandy WILL take construction photos.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Okay, I was going through photos of our last trip in September and sadly found these:
> 
> I'm sure I'll be visiting VWL during the upcoming trip.  And I'm sure some CM's will be asked where the heck are Mickey, the bison and the geese!!!!!!!


Go get'ed, Tom!!

Dean, I'll be interested to hear if AP is still living up to its potential.  Very interested.


----------



## tea pot

*Hi Groupies thanks for all the birthday wishes. *

I had a girls day with my youngest DD another birthday
 makes grateful for my many blessings.
Its spring here in Boston temp in the 70's
Great Marathon Weather this is the 120th year
I'm missing my Happy Place 
so for now we can start planning a 
family trip for Jan 2017 and spend more time on the boards.
Take care Groupies


----------



## Lakegirl

Granny said:


> Lakegirl...we haven't eaten at Diamond Horseshoe since they've re-opened the food service.  DW and I actually booked a dinner there until we looked at the menu and the prices.  $33 per person?  Wow, that's pretty steep, even including drinks.  It looks kind of like a Hoop de Doo Revue setup with a salad, a choice of three meats [pulled turkey, beef and ham] with sides, and then a dessert.  All are unlimited, and it is table service not a buffet.   It is not currently eligible for TIW.  So for us, it didn't seem like a great value though the food pictures do look pretty good.   So we cancelled our ADR for that one.


Granny as always you are a wealth of information.  I appreciate your feedback.  I hadn't realized it was $33.00 that is a lot for what they are offering!


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday teapot and DizneyNutzy!!!!

I hope you both have a fantastic day.


----------



## twinklebug

*Happy Birthday TeaPot!*  
*Happy Birthday DizneyNutzy!* ​


----------



## DiznyDi

I'm so-o-o-o very sorry to be late to the party 

But I do want to wish *Tea Pot* and *DizneyNutzy* a very Happy and heartfelt belated Happy Birthday! 

Boy Kathy, your trip certainly came and went in a hurry.  And Granny, your bags should be packed and waiting by the door.  See you soon!


----------



## circhead

Good morning all.  Hope everyone is well.

Happy belated Birthday to DizneyNutzy and TeaPot!



Lakegirl said:


> Granny as always you are a wealth of information.  I appreciate your feedback.  I hadn't realized it was $33.00 that is a lot for what they are offering!



I had made reservations for my daughter over Easter break - thinking it was the Diamond Horseshoe of yesteryear with the show and all - which we loved. (Giving away my age - anybody else remember it?)
Upon the discovery that it is food only I moved the reservation to the Hoop Dee Doo Revue at Fort Wilderness - she and the grandkids loved, loved, loved it!


----------



## Granny

DiznyDi said:


> And Granny, your bags should be packed and waiting by the door.  See you soon!



*Oh YEAH!!! *


----------



## circhead

Granny said:


> I have a feeling that Nancy Drew Kathy will be posting some great photos in a little while.  We are heading to WDW in a couple of days and I'm sure we'll get in a WL visit at some point.  So I'll try to take some pictures too, especially of that new building that is going up.
> 
> We have a December trip booked at VWL...I'm still on the fence as to whether we will change resorts or not.  I'm not worried about construction noise, but I'm not sure I want my first stay at the "new WL/VWL" site to be during construction.



Granny - We also have a December trip planned for VWL Dec. 30 - Jan 4th.  Taking the whole family including our newest granddaughter who will be six months at the time (she's due to arrive July 8th).  Trying to decide if that is the place to be with a new baby because of the construction noise during nap times and construction dust on those new lungs.  I'm torn because of the ambience of VWL especially at Christmas time - there is no place (IMO) that comes even close to evoking the feelings of peace and serenity that the lodge does for me at Christmas.


----------



## sleepydog25

circhead said:


> Granny - We also have a December trip planned for VWL Dec. 30 - Jan 4th.  Taking the whole family including our newest granddaughter who will be six months at the time (she's due to arrive July 8th).  Trying to decide if that is the place to be with a new baby because of the construction noise during nap times and construction dust on those new lungs.  I'm torn because of the ambience of VWL especially at Christmas time - there is no place (IMO) that comes even close to evoking the feelings of peace and serenity that the lodge does for me at Christmas.


In the room itself, the noise should be minimal, nor do I expect there to be a huge amount of dust either.  I think the Lodge is still the place to be at Christmas.


----------



## Granny

circhead said:


> Granny - We also have a December trip planned for VWL Dec. 30 - Jan 4th.  Taking the whole family including our newest granddaughter who will be six months at the time (she's due to arrive July 8th).  Trying to decide if that is the place to be with a new baby because of the construction noise during nap times and construction dust on those new lungs.  I'm torn because of the ambience of VWL especially at Christmas time - there is no place (IMO) that comes even close to evoking the feelings of peace and serenity that the lodge does for me at Christmas.



As much as I love the Lodge, I think I would advise against it for that trip.  Solely for the reason you point out...it just won't be as good of a place during the day.  If you do want to stay at VWL, I would suggest that you request a room on the bus side of the resort (even numbers).  I don't think the construction noise would reach that far and the view would be the classic VWL view from that side.  I don't know that there will be all that much dust, especially on that side of the building.  

I can't argue with your feelings about VWL at that time of the year.  It really is a great resort and the Lodge and VWL will be beautifully decorated again, I'm sure.  Good luck with your decision, and congratulations in advance on the latest addition to your family.


----------



## jimmytammy

*circhead*
I remember Diamond Horseshoe of yesteryear.  We only saw it once but I remember our DS who may have been 8 at the time, being asked to join them onstage to dance with the can can girls, loved that show


----------



## twinklebug

circhead said:


> Granny - We also have a December trip planned for VWL Dec. 30 - Jan 4th.  Taking the whole family including our newest granddaughter who will be six months at the time (she's due to arrive July 8th).  Trying to decide if that is the place to be with a new baby because of the construction noise during nap times and construction dust on those new lungs.  I'm torn because of the ambience of VWL especially at Christmas time - there is no place (IMO) that comes even close to evoking the feelings of peace and serenity that the lodge does for me at Christmas.



I can't think of a better place to be with one so young, plenty of places to sit and enjoy the atmosphere, but I'd be more inclined to head off to Kidani, where I'd have a third bathroom and rental car at my disposal directly below in the parking garage, hence avoiding the bus fiasco with a tiny baby. I know people do use the buses all the time with babies, but I cringe knowing that the child would be better off in a car seat in a quiet vehicle, and the parents would not have to fiddle with trying to get on and off the buses with strollers.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I know this is a bit of what everyone is looking for.  Just getting it on before we take off.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY




----------



## pmaurer74

In today's conference they said it would be large waterfront cabins. Larger than the Poly bungalows. (from Facebook)


----------



## circhead

twinklebug said:


> I can't think of a better place to be with one so young, plenty of places to sit and enjoy the atmosphere, but I'd be more inclined to head off to Kidani, where I'd have a third bathroom and rental car at my disposal directly below in the parking garage, hence avoiding the bus fiasco with a tiny baby. I know people do use the buses all the time with babies, but I cringe knowing that the child would be better off in a car seat in a quiet vehicle, and the parents would not have to fiddle with trying to get on and off the buses with strollers.



The buses won't be much of a problem as we are 7 adults and 3 children including the new baby.

My husband is daydreaming about kicking the rest of us out of the resort while he and Suzy (the one on the way) grab a rocker in front of the fireplace and people watch and nap.
When I told him my concern about the construction, he told me to ask my friends on the board - he knows you will give great advice concerning my dilemma.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## twinklebug

circhead said:


> The buses won't be much of a problem as we are 7 adults and 3 children including the new baby.
> 
> My husband is daydreaming about kicking the rest of us out of the resort while he and Suzy (the one on the way) grab a rocker in front of the fireplace and people watch and nap.
> When I told him my concern about the construction, he told me to ask my friends on the board - he knows you will give great advice concerning my dilemma.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Grandpa's offering to babysit?! Bless his soul, that seals the deal! Wherever he wants to be then.  Besides, the secondary walking trail is still open for a nice quiet stroll if the weather permits.


----------



## Kathymford

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Finally getting a moment to check in and see how things are with the groupies. Trip has been great and sadly I am on my last day here. My niece and I did a little racing this weekend, we both did the Dark Side 5K on Friday morning,and my niece also did the 10K on Saturday morning! We both really enjoyed it!  The weather has been pretty nice, just a few sprinkles here and there, a little humidity late last week but yesterday and so far today have been absolutely beautiful. It was time for my niece to head back to work so I saw her and my sister off on the magical express this morning and have the rest of the day with no firm plans other than Hollywood Studios fireworks tonight so I think I might take a wander over to the lodge and see what's up. If I do I'll take some pictures and post them here!



We are going to do Dark Side next year! How was the weather for the races? That's one thing I am concerned about doing a race in April in FL. And next year it's a week later. Congrats on finishing by the way!



wildernessDad said:


> I have a question.  How long does Disney allow for a 5K run?  Could I walk it in an hour?  Just curious as to whether people are running this or are some walking?



The 5ks are _technically_ un-timed, so you should be fine. Plenty of people take their time in that distance doing with a lot of people stopping at most of the character stops, which can add a lot of time.


----------



## Granny

pmaurer74 said:


> In today's conference they said it would be large waterfront cabins. Larger than the Poly bungalows. (from Facebook)




Back in May of 2015, DVCMike reported "Cabins look to be 1750-1800 square feet - larger than the bungalows at the Polynesian."   So it looks like the information lines up.  That is why some thought they might be three bedroom since VWL has no Grand Villas.  Or maybe laid out similar to Treehouse Villas at SSR which have three bedrooms.  

Hard to believe this whole thing is almost a year old already!  Here's a link to a more than comprehensive look at VWL II.

http://www.disboards.com/threads/wilderness-lodge-dvc-expansion-details-thread.3410778/


----------



## circhead

twinklebug said:


> Grandpa's offering to babysit?! Bless his soul, that seals the deal! Wherever he wants to be then.  Besides, the secondary walking trail is still open for a nice quiet stroll if the weather permits.



For my husband getting one on one time with his newest granddaughter without having to fight the ladies for it will be heaven.  He wants to give the parents some time to relax and do things without having to worry about Suzy.
He doesn't mind changing diapers if he has to.  
When the other two were little he always rocked them to sleep.  He takes them to the playground every weekend, it's his time with his  grandchildren having fun and bonding. 
He's not much of a person for crowds which is why he's volunteered to stay at the resort and watch Suzy while the rest of us go to the parks.  

Rereading my response before posting it reminds me of just how lucky a lady I am with the man I married.


----------



## jimmytammy

Maybe the bungalows will be open air so we wont be completely blocking off the wonderful view of the lake


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> I have a question.  How long does Disney allow for a 5K run?  Could I walk it in an hour?  Just curious as to whether people are running this or are some walking?



According to the run disney website they want a 16 minute/mile pace but as mentioned the 5K is not timed and there were lots of families with younger children doing the event.  We weren't paying close attention but there did not seem to be a sweep, or at least not at a 16 min/mile pace.  When my sister and I went down on the Boardwalk on Sat to see my niece in the 10K we did see the sweep for that race but they also timed that event.   The 5K was really congested and we ended up walking the vast majority of it anyway.  So, from what I saw I think it would be no issue for you WD!  It was fun and I recommend it!!



Granny said:


> I have a feeling that Nancy Drew Kathy will be posting some great photos in a little while.  We are heading to WDW in a couple of days and I'm sure we'll get in a WL visit at some point.  So I'll try to take some pictures too, especially of that new building that is going up.



Too funny Granny!!!!  I was a poor detective though I'm afraid.  I just made it over for a few minutes before heading to the airport (picked up a sandwich and the ever yummy Magic Bar).  They continue work on the new roof which is a brand new composite shingle replacing the old.  In looking at this picture I took in 2011, although I didn't notice at the time, I think it may have been a few years over due! At this time they are only done with the short section nearest the main lodge and are working in the atrium area now.






Since I did not have a room on the lake view side, and not enough time to really run around and see if I could peak thru the fence, I only got the pictures I posted above.  That building is in the old beach area - seemingly in the area that was marked to get the new "restaurant".  I'm still rather puzzled and only had that one view but first impression is that it can't be much more than a small pool food service location ala what they did at the Poly Oasis pool.  But my view was not great so we need more detective work.  What did continue to shock me though is how easy it is to see the lake.  So many trees gone.    I hope all the optimism being shared here of tree replacement comes to fruition.  It's more of a lake lodge than wilderness lodge at this point.



Corinne said:


> *Kathy, *That went too fast, lol. I am waiting for photos please! I am in serious WDW withdrawal, as we normally would be a few weeks away from our May trip, but we aren't going until September.





DiznyDi said:


> Boy Kathy, your trip certainly came and went in a hurry.  And Granny, your bags should be packed and waiting by the door.  See you soon!



I can't believe how fast this trip flew by!!!  Lots of fun but wow - it seems like no time at all and snap, I'm in MN to work.  And this weather is not like Orlando!!!


----------



## Granny

*Kathy*, I think you did a great job under hurried circumstances!  I'll see if I can add anything when we stop by at some point.

Okay Groupies...we head for the airport in about 9 hours.  Somewhere in there will be one more sleep.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> *Kathy*, I think you did a great job under hurried circumstances!  I'll see if I can add anything when we stop by at some point.
> 
> Okay Groupies...we head for the airport in about 9 hours.  Somewhere in there will be one more sleep.



Have a great trip Granny!!

I have a theory that if I were to stay at VWL during the construction and requested lakeview I'd finally get it.  So I'm not going anywhere near it!   

This was our view this trip.






This is what it looked like the night we arrived!






Luckily this was the worst of the rain we were to see during the trip although there were a few showers that we ran into most every day.

Good luck on hunting down the Bison, Geese and DVC Mickey!  They were still MIA and their areas landscaped as if they never existed so go get 'em!  

Lakegirl and Dean Marino - safe travels and wishing you wonderful trips!


----------



## Shawn

Our wait list came through, and we are now booked for 2 weeks at VWL over Christmas and New Years.  

Dec 19th - January 1.

This will  be our first time in a studio, we'll be tight, but will manage.  Staying in the studio allowed us to stay for 2 weeks rather than 1.  

So excited.  It will be 3 years since our list Disney trip by the time Christmas gets here!

Shawn in Oregon


----------



## Granny

We are safely ensconced in our 1BR Standard View at BWV.  As I type this, I look to my right out our living room doors and see Illuminations bursting over the BWI side.  We have a room in "no man's land" at BWV, which is about halfway between the elevators and the corner across from the bus stop.  Not convenient to either the lobby or the bus stop, but really no big deal.  It's a Standard View so it's hard to complain about anything, and we are fortunate that part of our balcony has no tree obstruction so we do have a view of the driveway.  We got in today, did the 90 minute DME thing, ate dinner at ESPN and walked around the Boardwalk and BC/YC areas.  ESPN has an expanded menu and I was very happy with my pulled pork grilled cheese sandwich!  

*Kathy*...not a bad view of Luna pool, though I guess it is really a view of Leaping Libations!  Hopefully the patrons there were behaving themselves and not stirring up too much of a ruckus!
*
Shawn from Oregon*....great to hear that you'll be enjoying such a nice long stay at our beloved VWL.  And I see from your signature that you know exactly what you are in for at that time of year.  I guess that's why you are so excited!  Enjoy your trip planning.  I think the drop down bed will come in very handy for your group.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

A couple more pictures from around the lodge:













Scaffolding up to the roof:






The new roof!  






Out the back of the Villas:






Another close up of the new building going up on the beach:


----------



## Shawn

Granny said:


> *
> Shawn from Oregon*....great to hear that you'll be enjoying such a nice long stay at our beloved VWL.  And I see from your signature that you know exactly what you are in for at that time of year.  I guess that's why you are so excited!  Enjoy your trip planning.  I think the drop down bed will come in very handy for your group.



Yes, we have been raising kids for 29 years and have another 10 to go, so we just embrace the Christmas crowds, as it is either that or hot, hot summer.

Do you or someone have more info or photos of the drop down bed?


----------



## rkstocke5609

KAT4DISNEY said:


> According to the run disney website they want a 16 minute/mile pace but as mentioned the 5K is not timed and there were lots of families with younger children doing the event.  We weren't paying close attention but there did not seem to be a sweep, or at least not at a 16 min/mile pace.  When my sister and I went down on the Boardwalk on Sat to see my niece in the 10K we did see the sweep for that race but they also timed that event.   The 5K was really congested and we ended up walking the vast majority of it anyway.  So, from what I saw I think it would be no issue for you WD!  It was fun and I recommend it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny Granny!!!!  I was a poor detective though I'm afraid.  I just made it over for a few minutes before heading to the airport (picked up a sandwich and the ever yummy Magic Bar).  They continue work on the new roof which is a brand new composite shingle replacing the old.  In looking at this picture I took in 2011, although I didn't notice at the time, I think it may have been a few years over due! At this time they are only done with the short section nearest the main lodge and are working in the atrium area now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I did not have a room on the lake view side, and not enough time to really run around and see if I could peak thru the fence, I only got the pictures I posted above.  That building is in the old beach area - seemingly in the area that was marked to get the new "restaurant".  I'm still rather puzzled and only had that one view but first impression is that it can't be much more than a small pool food service location ala what they did at the Poly Oasis pool.  But my view was not great so we need more detective work.  What did continue to shock me though is how easy it is to see the lake.  So many trees gone.    I hope all the optimism being shared here of tree replacement comes to fruition.  It's more of a lake lodge than wilderness lodge at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe how fast this trip flew by!!!  Lots of fun but wow - it seems like no time at all and snap, I'm in MN to work.  And this weather is not like Orlando!!!


Thanks for all the great pictures!! Love them!  Hope you enjoy your time in MN.  If you are in Minneapolis I highly recommend a trip to "Psycho Suzie's" for dinner & a libation (Been featured on Diner's, Drive-ins, & Dives before its new location).


----------



## Corinne

Granny - we typically stay in a standard view room whenever we are at the BWV, and many times have had the view you have. I enjoy watching the fireworks from illuminations. 

Enjoy your trip, I look forward to living vicariously through you since I'm missing our annual F & G trip.


----------



## wildernessDad

Shawn said:


> Our wait list came through, and we are now booked for 2 weeks at VWL over Christmas and New Years.
> 
> Dec 19th - January 1.
> 
> This will  be our first time in a studio, we'll be tight, but will manage.  Staying in the studio allowed us to stay for 2 weeks rather than 1.
> 
> So excited.  It will be 3 years since our list Disney trip by the time Christmas gets here!
> 
> Shawn in Oregon


Have a great time!  Please report on the crowds, resort, etc.


----------



## Granny

*Kathy*...great photos as always.  We will watch the developments with great interest! 





Shawn said:


> Yes, we have been raising kids for 29 years and have another 10 to go, so we just embrace the Christmas crowds, as it is either that or hot, hot summer.
> 
> Do you or someone have more info or photos of the drop down bed?



Shawn....here's a picture of the studio table below the television:




And here's what it looks like with the table folded away and the drop down bed:


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rkstocke5609 said:


> Thanks for all the great pictures!! Love them!  Hope you enjoy your time in MN.  If you are in Minneapolis I highly recommend a trip to "Psycho Suzie's" for dinner & a libation (Been featured on Diner's, Drive-ins, & Dives before its new location).



Thanks for that suggestion!  I'll have to keep it on a list for when I'm in Mpls.  I'm actually out to the west of the twin cities but of course fly thru MSP and spend time now and then down there and am always looking for something fun to try.


----------



## Granny

Okay, I won't do a trip report but I do want to say a few things about the first 30 hours of our stay:

#1.  BWV 1BR standard view is a beautiful room, and in this instance I think the refurb may be better than what we had before.  The room was very clean, and everything in working order.  Overall, I am happy with the work done on this, my "other" home.

#2.  We were able to add the 4th FP to our magic bands thru the MDE app while in the MK today.  Once we entered in the fast pass lane at our third attraction, we were able to open the app and book the 4th FP for that park for the day without going to a kiosk.  Good job Disney!

#3.  We experienced a little of the additional technology/interaction of the Magic Bands while visiting an attraction.  It was pretty cool, and was kind of "magical" when we saw it.  I don't want to do any spoilers, but it was unexpected and impressive.

#4.  Most important of all, the CMs we've met so far have all been tremendous!  Nothing but smiles, how can I help you?, have a magical day, and what appeared to be genuinely friendly greetings and interactions.  I stopped by the front desk to talk to the manager just to compliment him on everyone's attitude.  It is obviously something that has been stressed as it is so pervasive.   It has been, quite frankly, very refreshing especially as we tend to worry about Disney's money grabs and other issues.  Overall, it has made me feel at home and very good about this trip, albeit only one day in.


Aside from that, the weather was excellent and we had a nice day at MK.  We'll get over to WL/VWL at some point, I'm sure.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

There's a birthday tomorrow!

*Happy Birthday Luvvwl!!!*


----------



## rkstocke5609

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thanks for that suggestion!  I'll have to keep it on a list for when I'm in Mpls.  I'm actually out to the west of the twin cities but of course fly thru MSP and spend time now and then down there and am always looking for something fun to try.


Hey, I hope you weren't out in Chanhassen anywhere near Paisley Park!  With Prince passing it has been nuts out that way all day!  Truly a tragic loss.  Anyways, I finally figured out how to copy/paste on my iPad, so here is links that everyone can enjoy:
http://www.psychosuzis.com

http://bettydangers.com

Suzis is a Polynesian place that is reminiscent of the beloved Poly, but far more intense.
Betty Dangers is owned by the same restauranteur and is newer - it is a spoof of a preppy country club complete with mini golf and a Ferris wheel (which you can take your drinks on...). These are extremely unique, nothing like them I have ever seen.  They actually run a shuttle bus between the two.  Suzis is actually on the Mississippi River with a huge deck area and boat dockage so you boat right on up...

The websites are very fun to tour, so everyone else may enjoy these links as well...


----------



## Dizny Dad

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LUVVWL!!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Wishing LUVVWL a very Happy Birthday!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rkstocke5609 said:


> Hey, I hope you weren't out in Chanhassen anywhere near Paisley Park!  With Prince passing it has been nuts out that way all day!  Truly a tragic loss.  Anyways, I finally figured out how to copy/paste on my iPad, so here is links that everyone can enjoy:
> http://www.psychosuzis.com
> 
> http://bettydangers.com
> 
> Suzis is a Polynesian place that is reminiscent of the beloved Poly, but far more intense.
> Betty Dangers is owned by the same restauranteur and is newer - it is a spoof of a preppy country club complete with mini golf and a Ferris wheel (which you can take your drinks on...). These are extremely unique, nothing like them I have ever seen.  They actually run a shuttle bus between the two.  Suzis is actually on the Mississippi River with a huge deck area and boat dockage so you boat right on up...
> 
> The websites are very fun to tour, so everyone else may enjoy these links as well...



I'll be passing thru Chanhassen today so missed the craziness yesterday.  Very sad indeed.  

I have to try and get to one of those restaurants one of these days.  They look quite fun!


----------



## Granny

_*   Happy Birthday LUVVWL !!!   *_


----------



## wildernessDad

15 days to go until AKV Jambo.  Woo hoo!  We had a club level studio which went into refurb, so they gave us a savannah view studio with club access and also gave us back the difference in points.  Yay!  We plan on eating the concierge offerings for breakfast and dinner and quick-service for lunch.  Hopefully, we'll save a nice chuck of green backs.


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday Luvvwl!  Hope it is the best.


----------



## sleepydog25

It feels weird to wish my wife a happy birthday on here since, well, we live together and because I did so a few times today (and yesterday even!).  However, it doesn't seem right NOT to.  So, _*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BABE!!   *_(fat free cake, of course!)


----------



## Flossbolna

I might be a bit late, sorry!!!

 Luvvwl!!!


----------



## luvvwl

Thank you all so much for my birthday wishes!  As, always, the LOML (love of my life) provided me with a spectacular day to remember!  Poor P won't have a trip to WDW for awhile - unless we do something spontaneous), but we are planning a long weekend over July 4th @ HHI to celebrate our anniversary.  We are waitlisted at the DVC, but aren't holding out hope.  We booked an oceanview room at the Marriott, which we've stayed at before, and it is amazing so we won't be suffering if the WL doesn't come thru, lol!  I have a girls trip in October - one friend and myself are arriving the night before everyone else so I booked a Poly studio but after that my hotel snob princess friends always like to stay club level, so we're off to the Yacht Club for the rest of the time.  Don't get me wrong, I am the original of hotel snobs and a princesses, but I don't feel the need to spend 3x more $ for a room I only sleep in just for turn down service and chocolates on my pillow!  The lounges are great and the food offerings are phenomenal usually, but neither P nor I really eat that much and we'd prefer to experience the restaurants.  Still though, it's an annual girls trip that we've been doing for 11 years now, and for me, it's about us all getting together no matter where we stay, so if I have to suffer club level....


----------



## jimmytammy

Seems I am late to the party...
Happy Birthday Luvvwl!!!!


----------



## Corinne

Happy belated birthday *luvvwl!!   *Hope you had a great day!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday DiznyDi!!!!

And only a few days before heading to WDW!!!!    Have a great day and don't spend too much of it packing.  *


----------



## twokats

*Happy Birthday DiznyDi!*
*
Have a great day and an enjoyable vacation.*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Kathymford said:


> We are going to do Dark Side next year! How was the weather for the races? That's one thing I am concerned about doing a race in April in FL. And next year it's a week later. Congrats on finishing by the way!
> .



Sorry - I missed replying to this earlier!  In general the weather was not bad.  The days of the 5K and 10K were pretty humid but with the races being so early in the day there wasn't any big effect from that.  I believe the temp was in the low 60's at the start.  And the fastest runners were done before the sun rose.   I think for the half if it had been that muggy it would have started to get a little miserable for the later corrals as the sun got higher and things warmed up.  My niece did say she saw a lot of long shirts being shed during the 10k


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday DiznyDi!!!!
Once again, I arrived late too the duck:


----------



## Granny

*Di*....I hope your birthday was fun!  Looking forward to seeing you and DDad soon!


----------



## sleepydog25

Okay, a bit late but still a hearty _HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DIZNYDI!_


----------



## tea pot

Happy Birthday Dizny Di !!!

 Sorry I'm day late, Hope it was Magical


----------



## tea pot

Oops !! sorry another belated greeting
Happy Birthday Luvvw !!! 
Hope it was filled with Fun and Pixie Dust


----------



## DiznyDi

Thank you all so much for your birthday greetings!  DDad and I enjoyed a relaxing afternoon and were joined by our kids for our evening meal.  We have their puppy while they take a vacation day for some much needed down-time.  Their puppy is about 50 pounds and full of vinegar - really keeps us on our toes.  So much different than our 14 yr old senior dog.  All in all - a great day!

Granny- we'll be there in 4 days!  Enjoy your week!

Thank you again for your birthday wishes!


----------



## Granny

We haven't been on WL/VWL property yet, but here's a picture from the monorail taken today:

 


Not a great picture of any progress, but it does show how close to the monorail and World Drive the cabins will come.


----------



## twinklebug

I'm late, I'm late, for a very important date, or two...

 Happy Birthday Luvvw! 

Happy Birthday DiznyDi!


----------



## Dizny Dad

OK . . . . I got the look already at 7:20 this morning . . . . when I told a cohort that I could not participate in his conference call this Thursday, 'cause I was _*GOING TO DISNEY WORLD!*_ . . . yup, you guessed it . . .I got the usual "Again? Aren't you tired of that place" comment from this non-Disney guy . . . . (and this guy goes golfing every May in Myrtle Beach to the same place every year with the same guys) . . . . . . . some just don't understand . . . . or just refuse to . . .
(Three sleeps for me; one for DiznyDi!)


----------



## rkstocke5609

Dizny Dad said:


> OK . . . . I got the look already at 7:20 this morning . . . . when I told a cohort that I could not participate in his conference call this Thursday, 'cause I was _*GOING TO DISNEY WORLD!*_ . . . yup, you guessed it . . .I got the usual "Again? Aren't you tired of that place" comment from this non-Disney guy . . . . (and this guy goes golfing every May in Myrtle Beach to the same place every year with the same guys) . . . . . . . some just don't understand . . . . or just refuse to . . .
> (Three sleeps for me; one for DiznyDi!)


I get this everytime also!  Some people don't get it, never will.  Others just can't afford it, so it's their way of trying to make you look stupid ( of course it only makes them look jealous IMHO)


----------



## jimmytammy

Golfing in MB or WDWThats a no brainer for me.  Tell him they have some very nice golf courses in WDW Dad.  Though I have never played them because I am too busy having fun with my family


----------



## twinklebug

That's so funny DiznyDad, we used to get asked the same question about going to MB every year. My parents sold their beautiful waterfront Myrtle Beach condo, which had a nature reserve on one side, and a campground on the other (the same campground I grew up going to every spring with them) and replaced it with a home just outside Disney in Clermont. (MB got too crowded and boring so they replaced it with a crowded, not boring location) There's an educational process going on... seems your co-worker is half way to his degree.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

It's snowing here in Reno this morning and I'm wishing for some FL warmth and sun!  But it all kind if fits the day as I took my heart dog in this morning to have a tumor removed that I found on his chest a few weeks ago.  So I spend the day hoping all goes well under the anesthesia and then that it isn't cancerous.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It's snowing here in Reno this morning and I'm wishing for some FL warmth and sun!  But it all kind if fits the day as I took my heart dog in this morning to have a tumor removed that I found on his chest a few weeks ago.  So I spend the day hoping all goes well under the anesthesia and then that it isn't cancerous.


I'm with you in thought, you hoping it all turns out well.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> I'm with you in thought, you hoping it all turns out well.



Thanks twinklebug!


----------



## sleepydog25

People here know that Disney is part of who I am, so now they're surprised when I'm NOT heading there.  And they seek my advice quite a bit.  

Best wishes for your pup, KAT.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

A few pictures for the day from my trip a week and a half ago.

This was a sand sculpture at AK.  I also saw one at Epcot and took in a preview of the movie at One Man's Dream at DHS.  What I saw looked very well done although perhaps darker than the previous version.  I really thought the voice actors in that were so iconic it was a little difficult for me to see the characters here with different voices but think I may go see it in the theater if we get the time.






FOTLK is pretty much a must do for us and it was a first time for my DSis:











Dark and early the next morning....one of the start corrals for the Darkside 5K:











Just one of the character spots:






A bit of a walking bottleneck around SE:






And later that cloudy day from F&G:


----------



## DiznyDi

Kathy, thanks for the pictures!  We've got our bags out and the packing has begun.  Your pictures make me all the more excited!  The long range weather forecast looks to be beautiful! 
Our fur babies are part of the family.  I hope yours is ok.


----------



## Granny

Kathy...best wishes for your dog.  It's amazing that even when they're not doing well all they want to do is make you happy.  Good luck!

And for some reason, I'm getting image errors from all the Photobucket pictures you posted, as well as the ones in Di's signature.  Weird.


----------



## Granny

Okay, time for the construction update.  Please turn your eyes from the screen and fast forward if you are weak of heart.

I took the boat from Ft Wilderness so I could see the entire view of VWL from the water.  If you recall, in the past you could barely see some sections of the roof through the trees.  

 


Here's a close up that includes better detail on the new building:

 


And a view of the new building from the geyser area:


----------



## Granny

Here's a general view of the construction area near VWL:

 


And more construction looking towards WL:


 

You can see that they are tearing out a room from the WL south wing.  Here's a closer look at the tear out:


----------



## Granny

And here's a look at the north wing of WL and the tree thinning that has gone on there:


----------



## Granny

There is also extensive outside work being done on VWL itself.  Scaffolding, scraping, painting and staining is taking place on both sides of the villas.  

I think I have officially eliminated VWL from our December trip.  It's just hard to watch, and the construction noise was substantial on that side of the villas.


----------



## Kathymford

Great photos @Granny! The tear out in the south wing is kind of indisputable with that photo. I can understand you not wanting to stay there, but who knows what state it will be in by December.

With this state of construction, it feels real now. And now that it's real, I'm kind of excited to see what they do. I'm ready for renderings and information already.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Thanks for the pictures Granny!  Clearly I am not confident about a trip even for next March.  Time to enjoy the 7 month options!!


----------



## twinklebug

TY for the pictorial update Granny, if you wondered what that sound was, it was my heart cracking in two 
(find my happy place, find my happy place, find my happy place... they destroyed one of my happy places!)


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thanks for all the well wishes for my fur baby!

He made it thru the surgery ok and they removed the tumor intact so now we wait to see.  The poor baby did eat well this evening but is shaking a lot which I'm guessing has a bit to do with the drugs he was given although in the past year or two he has gotten more sensitive to cold so having this trauma plus the sudden cold weather might be a part of it.  He's definitely not himself but generally doing as well as he ever has after surgery so at least that part of the hurdle is over.  He's just such a sweetie so it's hard to see him hurting.   

Granny - those pictures are really tough to look at too.  I think VWL is hurting too.    Thanks for the scouting though!


----------



## jimmytammy

Kat
Prayers and best wishes for your fur baby.  
Thanks for all the pics, very much enjoying!

Granny
Sad, sad, sad.  What are they doing to us?


----------



## circhead

Been missing in action.

Happy belated bvirthdays to LUVVWL and DisneyDi.

Kat - I hope your dog does well and gets back to what he was.
I lost my 14 yo golden retriever 2 years ago and I'm still not over it.  My sister breeds them and keeps asking if I want another dog.  I told her I'm not ready and that I will never ever get another golden.  Junior was the dog I had always wanted and finally got to have.  It would not be fair to another golden because I would always be comparing it to Junior and no dog is ever going to match up.  



Granny said:


> There is also extensive outside work being done on VWL itself.  Scaffolding, scraping, painting and staining is taking place on both sides of the villas.
> 
> I think I have officially eliminated VWL from our December trip.  It's just hard to watch, and the construction noise was substantial on that side of the villas.



Granny I was on the phone for a long time with MS yesterday - the cast member told me that the quiet pool will be open and functional by then.  All restaurants are operating and decorations will be as glorious as past years.
Construction is limited to daytime hours and they will try to limit the impact because of the holiday season and not wanting to disrupt the guests vacations.  I made the reservation and bless his heart he did note that there will be a newborn with us so to give us a room as far from the construction as possible.
I miss my home and I'm going back for New Year's.


----------



## Granny

One last comment about our VWL.  When I was at the WL resort, I looked for someone to talk to.  No Ranger in sight, nobody staffing the DVC desk, nobody loitering in the area that looked like he/she might be able to tell me something about our missing topiaries.  The resort looked very empty, though it was about noon and most people are at the parks.  The pool wasn't overly crowded either.  The one good thing was that Whispering Canyon had a good lunch crowd and was its usual lively self.   So I was not able to get any information about the topiaries or anything else.  I'll have to pass the baton to Dizny Dad and Di for information gathering!


----------



## Granny

circhead said:


> Granny I was on the phone for a long time with MS yesterday - the cast member told me that the quiet pool will be open and functional by then.  All restaurants are operating and decorations will be as glorious as past years.
> Construction is limited to daytime hours and they will try to limit the impact because of the holiday season and not wanting to disrupt the guests vacations.  I made the reservation and bless his heart he did note that there will be a newborn with us so to give us a room as far from the construction as possible.
> I miss my home and I'm going back for New Year's.



I think it's great you're going back.  But based on Disney's construction schedules, I don't know if they will have the quiet pool open in 8 months.  Not only do they have to have that pool complete and functional, they have to also have some of the surrounding work done so they can provide access to the new pool.  Maybe that's why they started work on the new food service building first?  But it's hard to look at the current scene and imagine that much progress so quickly.  But we'll see, and I really hope for the best for your trip.  

I will say that I sat in the main lobby for a while, and THAT calmed me down quite a bit.  Yes, I could see the South Wing all walled off but the overall ambiance was great.  Just not a lot of people.  But as I listened to the theme from Silverado, and then the one from Magnificent 7, I did feel myself easing into the lure of the Lodge.  I know it will still be beautiful at Christmas time, and the bus side of VWL was as beautiful as ever (though very little water in the "bayou").   So yes, I believe that it will still be a wonderful place to stay.  As *Sleepy* has continually told us, it's really a state of mind and depends on whether one feels that it is a depressing construction area or a unique chance to have a wonderful view of Bay Lake.  

Lastly, I will reiterate that I think that when the dust settles, it will be a beautiful overall resort.  Different from what we knew and loved, but the kind of resort that if we saw it as a first time visitor, we would still be blown away.  At the end of all this, I think it will be a better overall resort property, though somewhat at the expense of our "old VWL", nestled in among the trees.   What bothers me most of all is that the project will take years, and since we only have 25 use years left, I hate to see them using up any of them.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . . . .   I'll have to pass the baton to Dizny Dad and Di for information gathering!



Golly, the heat is now on to perform! 

Thanks for the pictures; it will make it less startling when we arrive on the boat for a visit next week.  But we can all be thankful that we can remember The Lodge as it was, and enjoy it as the metamorphosis occurs!  I'm sure Stan is watching over the changes and is smiling with wide eyes . . . .


----------



## Flossbolna

circhead said:


> Granny I was on the phone for a long time with MS yesterday - the cast member told me that the quiet pool will be open and functional by then.



Wow, this is the first time any timeline as to what will open when is being put out! On the pictures Granny posted, it did not look like they have even started on the quiet pool, but maybe this is the next step. One would think that a pool can be built within 6 months, but then I look at other building projects at WDW and things seem to take a very long time often. I do hope that your CM was right though, we are planning to be there towards the end of the year as well...


----------



## LisaS

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes for my fur baby!
> 
> He made it thru the surgery ok and they removed the tumor intact so now we wait to see.  The poor baby did eat well this evening but is shaking a lot which I'm guessing has a bit to do with the drugs he was given although in the past year or two he has gotten more sensitive to cold so having this trauma plus the sudden cold weather might be a part of it.  He's definitely not himself but generally doing as well as he ever has after surgery so at least that part of the hurdle is over.  He's just such a sweetie so it's hard to see him hurting.


So glad to hear he made it through the surgery. I know all too well the stress of waiting for the phone to ring with a post-surgical update from the vet, especially with an older fur baby.  I hope he recovers quickly and that there is something you can do about his condition. It's great that he ate well. That's probably a good sign (it is in cats at least!)


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

circhead said:


> Kat - I hope your dog does well and gets back to what he was.
> I lost my 14 yo golden retriever 2 years ago and I'm still not over it.  My sister breeds them and keeps asking if I want another dog.  I told her I'm not ready and that I will never ever get another golden.  Junior was the dog I had always wanted and finally got to have.  It would not be fair to another golden because I would always be comparing it to Junior and no dog is ever going to match up.



Thanks!  So sorry to hear about your guy.  My pup is 11 1/2 now and I've always known it will be devastating to lose him.  Without a doubt he's been the dog for my heart.  We love the Cardigan corgi's but sometimes I think it might be better for a different breed when the time comes for exactly the reason you mentioned.  Dh's best friend lost his Golden to cancer a few years ago that he had a similar connection with.  He immediately got another puppy and the poor thing has not been able to come close to living up to the memory.  



LisaS said:


> So glad to hear he made it through the surgery. I know all too well the stress of waiting for the phone to ring with a post-surgical update from the vet, especially with an older fur baby.  I hope he recovers quickly and that there is something you can do about his condition. It's great that he ate well. That's probably a good sign (it is in cats at least!)



Thanks Lisa!  Wanting to eat really is a good sign for him.  He's been my surgery dog having had issues with urinary tract stones starting back when he was 4 and he's always been slow to get back on the food so this was really encouraging.  He's showing he's pretty sore today but again wanted to eat this morning and no trouble doing meds with some cream cheese.    Now I'm just crossing my fingers that pathology shows this is the end of it and once he recovers we're good.



circhead said:


> Granny I was on the phone for a long time with MS yesterday - the cast member told me that the quiet pool will be open and functional by then.  All restaurants are operating and decorations will be as glorious as past years.
> Construction is limited to daytime hours and they will try to limit the impact because of the holiday season and not wanting to disrupt the guests vacations.  I made the reservation and bless his heart he did note that there will be a newborn with us so to give us a room as far from the construction as possible.
> I miss my home and I'm going back for New Year's.



Interesting news!  I had always hoped they would concentrate on getting the common areas pulled back together first as they are affecting existing ownership so hopefully it does happen.  This was a picture of the Poly Oasis Pool and how far it was along approx 3 1/2 - 4 months prior to opening.   I couldn't find at what time they had finished destruction there and started constructing but it was closed around 8 months total and AFAIK they kept working on it from day 1.  Disney better get cracking on the VWL pool!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

A few more Darkside run photos:

A congestion point of the 10K.  People trying to run all had to just give up and walk here.
















The 2 mile marker for the 10K and the worker ready to disassemble.  It was really nice to have the race go past the Boardwalk and my sister had easy access to see her daughter running in a race for the first and probably only time.  She really enjoyed that and getting to see a bit of what the race experience is like.






Switching over to DHS:

I always enjoy walking from BWV to the park:











The wall blocking off access to Streets of America and everything else back that way.  DHS is a pretty small park right now.
It shows the concept art for the new Toy Story Land:
















A few Star Wars fireworks:


----------



## rkstocke5609

Kat -- sorry to hear about your dog, hope everything works out!

Wow about that pool timeline! I think the cast member was talking about 2017, not 2016.  Just a miscommunication I suspect...


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> As *Sleepy* has continually told us, it's really a state of mind and depends on whether one feels that it is a depressing construction area or a unique chance to have a wonderful view of Bay Lake.
> 
> Lastly, I will reiterate that I think that when the dust settles, it will be a beautiful overall resort.  Different from what we knew and loved, but the kind of resort that if we saw it as a first time visitor, we would still be blown away.  At the end of all this, I think it will be a better overall resort property, though somewhat at the expense of our "old VWL", nestled in among the trees.   What bothers me most of all is that the project will take years, and since we only have 25 use years left, I hate to see them using up any of them.


*Luv *just asked me bewilderingly, "YOU?  Mr. I Hate the Changes at VWL?"  I simply explained that all along my thoughts have been that while I rue the cutting of the trees and with the messing with our nature trail and beach, in return the positive news was the nicer lake view and that the Lodge is still inviting, especially sitting in the lobby and relaxing as you say so eloquently.  On that last point, I'm wondering if this upgrade will somehow lead to an extension for current VWL owners?  I know it didn't go well with OKW, and perhaps all the work on the old Villas is more of a 25-year bandaid than anything else, but you raise an intriguing question given there IS only 25+ years left for the old contracts.  Hmmm. . .


----------



## BWV Dreamin

sleepydog25 said:


> *Luv *just asked me bewilderingly, "YOU?  Mr. I Hate the Changes at VWL?"  I simply explained that all along my thoughts have been that while I rue the cutting of the trees and with the messing with our nature trail and beach, in return the positive news was the nicer lake view and that the Lodge is still inviting, especially sitting in the lobby and relaxing as you say so eloquently.  On that last point, I'm wondering if this upgrade will somehow lead to an extension for current VWL owners?  I know it didn't go well with OKW, and perhaps all the work on the old Villas is more of a 25-year bandaid than anything else, but you raise an intriguing question given there IS only 25+ years left for the old contracts.  Hmmm. . .


Will you extend Sleepydog?


----------



## Corinne

DiznyDi, I'm so sorry I missed your birthday!  Hope you had a great day!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Corinne said:


> DiznyDi, I'm so sorry I missed your birthday!  Hope you had a great day!!



You've had a lot on your mind lately.  Thanks for the belated wishes!


----------



## sleepydog25

BWV Dreamin said:


> Will you extend Sleepydog?


First, I enjoyed the pics, *KAT,* and will say that I would guess most, if not all, the Disney races have choke points.  The Princess Half was extremely crowded the entire way, and in many instances, walking was the only option.  They keep runners to tight lanes even on the roadway, more so than any of the dozens of races I've run over the years which include some fairly major races.  I've never seen the congestion as we encountered in February. 

As to the question above, I'd have to say "no."  Given my age, I don't see an extra decade--at best--being worth the cost.


----------



## DiznyDi

OK, so tomorrows the day we meet up with Mr and Mrs Granny.  We have a very early flight out of Pittsburgh - 5:30 AM.  We'll be at SSR this trip. We haven't been there in several years and are very much looking forward to our stay and to take the opportunity to explore the happenings over at Disney Springs.  The advantage to an early flight is that we should be at SSR by 8:30 - 9:00.

Granny, thanks for your pictures, though it makes me sad   DDad and I have our Christmas trip booked at the Lodge.  The construction didn't bother us last Christmastime.  I rather enjoyed sitting on the balcony and watching the work.  And it was really nice having full view of the evening Electric Water Parade.

Enjoy your day Groupies!


----------



## jimmytammy

Dad and Di
Have a great trip!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

So now it begins; I heard the drum beating this morning as I got dressed; the long awaited day is on the horizon.  DiznyDi was up (6AM) with coffee in hand and smile on her face (Lots to do today don't you know!).  We leave tomorrow morning at ~1:45AM for the Pittsburg Airport; boarding our flight at 5:00 AM.  Somehow, although we will hit the sack about 8PM, there will be snoring sounds coming from only one side of the room.  Gee, guess who?!?  See you in The World.


----------



## Granny

DiznyDi said:


> OK, so tomorrows the day we meet up with Mr and Mrs Granny.


----------



## circhead

sleepydog25 said:


> *Luv *just asked me bewilderingly, "YOU?  Mr. I Hate the Changes at VWL?"  I simply explained that all along my thoughts have been that while I rue the cutting of the trees and with the messing with our nature trail and beach, in return the positive news was the nicer lake view and that the Lodge is still inviting, especially sitting in the lobby and relaxing as you say so eloquently.  On that last point, I'm wondering if this upgrade will somehow lead to an extension for current VWL owners?  I know it didn't go well with OKW, and perhaps all the work on the old Villas is more of a 25-year bandaid than anything else, but you raise an intriguing question given there IS only 25+ years left for the old contracts.  Hmmm. . .



I don't think they will offer an outright extension to existing VWL owners because I would bet dollars to donuts that the new point structure is going to be higher than the current structure.
What I think they may offer to existing owners is the chance to extend our existing points for some price structure known only to DVC management as long as we do an add-on of VWL ll for x # of points.  
IE: if you add on 125 pts at whatever astronomical price point they will come up with you can extend the life of 125 points for only x dollars/point.  This strategy helps sell the new development and kind of keeps us satisfied that they gave some consideration to the owners at VWL original.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Have a great trip DiznyDi and Dad!!!  Look forward to your thoughts on Disney Springs.  We haven't been since before they really started the majority of work as it's a spot we find the buses are less than optimal so we usually tend to go only when staying at SSR or OKW when we can enjoy the boat ride.  Whew - 1:45am departure for the airport!  I thought some of our west coast to east coast travels were early!  



sleepydog25 said:


> First, I enjoyed the pics, *KAT,* and will say that I would guess most, if not all, the Disney races have choke points.  The Princess Half was extremely crowded the entire way, and in many instances, walking was the only option.  They keep runners to tight lanes even on the roadway, more so than any of the dozens of races I've run over the years which include some fairly major races.  I've never seen the congestion as we encountered in February.
> 
> As to the question above, I'd have to say "no."  Given my age, I don't see an extra decade--at best--being worth the cost.



It seems a bit strange that they keep such tight lanes on the roads also, doesn't it?  Although I don't have race experience so can only judge from having watched some of the larger races on TV.  My niece did experience some frustration over the narrow route that didn't really allow one to gain any headway and from other reports it seems like the people who insisted on it were causing lots of jostling and bumping when they did.  Of course to go from a wide path to narrow could produce the bottle neck but in the case of this race the roadway sections were further along where it likely wouldn't have been too problematic.   That and the quick sell out of merchandise were the major complaints.  Still, we both really enjoyed the experience and she seemed to catch the bug immediately and was going to look at her calendar for when she could plan the next one.


----------



## circhead

Flossbolna said:


> I do hope that your CM was right though, we are planning to be there towards the end of the year as well...



If you see a large group of people with a newborn that will be us.  Please stop by and say hello - I'd love to meet a fellow VWL groupie.


----------



## sleepydog25

Keeping tight reins allows folks to get to work and get to the parks, I suppose.  Naturally, running on Disney property and through a park or two is the main draw of the races, so they have to manage both runners and park goers.  On some other pages, sites, and threads, you can find a lot of complaints about people who walk too much on the longer races from those who want to run.  These races are too crowded and too full of beginner runners (or one-timers) to be a race to expect to run the entire way unless you're in one of the first corrals. Still, there ought to be a way to provide more space for runners of these races.  And, yes, the merchandising is terrible as they allow anyone to come to the expo and buy as much gear as they want.  It should be narrowed to just runners for at least the first half of the first day before allowing others to buy anything.  For example, the wine glasses for the Half were sold out within a couple of hours of the expo opening, and it wasn't by runners.  Go look on Ebay and you'll find one of the glasses for $80--they retailed for $15!  People were literally walking out with cases of them.  Those folks also gummed up the building of the expo where the merchandise was located which included the race t-shirt which was a dumb choice by RunDisney.  Still, they are undeniably fun.


----------



## Corinne

Have a great time *Di & Dad!  *Enjoy your visit with *Granny & Mrs Granny! *


----------



## jimmytammy

If extension for our original VWL pts. came true, I would seriously consider buying into it.  I will be 72, so if still in good shape, I could see myself using them still, but beyond that, I would pass along to our DS and DD for their future use.  Since OKW ext. didnt seem to go over real big, I dont see them offering them to any other resort owners anytime soon


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> If extension for our original VWL pts. came true, I would seriously consider buying into it.  I will be 72, so if still in good shape, I could see myself using them still, but beyond that, I would pass along to our DS and DD for their future use.  Since OKW ext. didnt seem to go over real big, I dont see them offering them to any other resort owners anytime soon



The 2042 expiration date works well for us...I will be quite a bit older than Jimmy at that point  and unless my daughters express a desire to own DVC and the extension is a good deal, I will let it pass.  

DW and I are meeting up with DDad and Di later today.  They should be getting into Orlando right about now!


----------



## circhead

Granny said:


> The 2042 expiration date works well for us...I will be quite a bit older than Jimmy at that point  and unless my daughters express a desire to own DVC and the extension is a good deal, I will let it pass.



If they offer the extension for a good deal I will probably do it.  My kids have already expressed the desire to be able to take their own grandkids when the time comes.
I'll be turning 84 the year the original contract expires - I doubt there will be many Disney trips for me at that point.



Granny said:


> DW and I are meeting up with DDad and Di later today.  They should be getting into Orlando right about now!



Hope you all have a great time together.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

I'll be 82 when our contracts expire. Even my children will have AARP cards by that time. We won't be extending.


----------



## Granny

DW & I spent a lovely evening with DDad and Di...as always a wonderful time with such a great couple!  Winding down on this trip and great to spend some time with such nice folks!


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Birthday Tea pot!!!*
> 
> And in a twofer
> 
> **Happy Birthday DisneyNutzy!!!





KAT4DISNEY said:


> There's a birthday tomorrow!
> 
> *Happy Birthday Luvvwl!!!*





tea pot said:


> Happy Birthday Dizny Di !!!
> 
> Sorry I'm day late, Hope it was Magical



Shamelessly copying all of these.  Happy belated birthday DisneyNutsy, Luvvwl, & Dizny Di!  




Granny said:


> We haven't been on WL/VWL property yet, but here's a picture from the monorail taken today:
> 
> View attachment 164328
> 
> 
> Not a great picture of any progress, but it does show how close to the monorail and World Drive the cabins will come.





Granny said:


> There is also extensive outside work being done on VWL itself.  Scaffolding, scraping, painting and staining is taking place on both sides of the villas.
> 
> I think I have officially eliminated VWL from our December trip.  It's just hard to watch, and the construction noise was substantial on that side of the villas.



It didn't look like that in March.  I wouldn't want to stay in one of those cabins on the end. 

Boy those photos were hard to look at.        Thank you for taking the time to post them though.   We do want to try to switch to BLT at 7 mos. but aren't holding out much hope it will be available.  I had started to convince myself keeping our VWL booking would be fine.  Not so sure about that now after looking at those photos.  We may need an alternative to VWL & BLT.  Maybe this will be the year we're back at BCV.  Turns out my 7 mo. booking day will be while we're in WDW next month.  That will be a little challenging.  I'll have to call MS from the bus or MK. 

Kathy - thanks for posting your photos too & best wishes for your fur baby's complete recovery.     

Phew took me awhile to catch up!      I was going to say last week was a blur with school vacation here & college campus visits for DS17 but now I realize it's Friday & this week has disappeared as well.         I don't think I've been back to post that 3 days after DS16 got his learners permit DS17 passed his road test.  I was really excited about that until we got our renewal car insurance bill a couple days ago with our new teen driver's car on it.  Holy crap!      He needs a job ASAP to help pay some of his expenses.   Last week we also visited colleges in Burlington VT & Rochester NY.  So far no options have been removed from his list.  I'm thinking that kind of defeats the purpose of these visits.  It can't be every one of these campuses is a good fit.  Unfortunately as of now his #1 choice is Rochester.         Too cold, too much snow, & too long of a ride!  I think the school is too big for him too but what do I know.  I'm just the mom.    Time will tell once we see where he gets in.  I really liked Burlington VT.  Lovely town on Lake Champlain.  It passed the Mom's I'd feel comfortable leaving you here test.    

Ramping up preparations for New Zealand & Australia.  Single digit dance today!       Received our itinerary yesterday.  Jam packed full of good stuff.  Can't wait!

I forget who's in the World now or heading there soon (read too many pages) but have a wonderful time all of you!    

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> Boy those photos were hard to look at.        Thank you for taking the time to post them though.   We do want to try to switch to BLT at 7 mos. but aren't holding out much hope it will be available.  I had started to convince myself keeping our VWL booking would be fine.  Not so sure about that now after looking at those photos.  We may need an alternative to VWL & BLT.  Maybe this will be the year we're back at BCV.  Turns out my 7 mo. booking day will be while we're in WDW next month.  That will be a little challenging.  I'll have to call MS from the bus or MK.



We've done that "call from MK" thing a couple of times now.  Hopefully it will be okay for you, we've never had a problem other than locating a quiet spot.   



> I don't think I've been back to post that 3 days after DS16 got his learners permit DS17 passed his road test.  I was really excited about that until we got our renewal car insurance bill a couple days ago with our new teen driver's car on it.  Holy crap!



Oh yes, I remember that well.  And you have another one you'll be adding relatively soon!  A couple of years ago my daughters started paying for their own insurance (they are mid-20's) and it was like I got a raise!  Just make sure that your son doesn't have an accident, the premiums at that point start looking like Donald Trump's income!  



> Last week we also visited colleges in Burlington VT & Rochester NY.  So far no options have been removed from his list.  I'm thinking that kind of defeats the purpose of these visits.  It can't be every one of these campuses is a good fit.  Unfortunately as of now his #1 choice is Rochester.         Too cold, too much snow, & too long of a ride!  I think the school is too big for him too but what do I know.  I'm just the mom.    Time will tell once we see where he gets in.  I really liked Burlington VT.  Lovely town on Lake Champlain.  It passed the Mom's I'd feel comfortable leaving you here test.



Good luck with the college search process.  At that age, most teenagers really don't know what they like and what will be a good fit.  We got the same "I like them all" responses and had to really guide our kids through the selection process.  Good luck to you on the choice!



> Ramping up preparations for New Zealand & Australia.  Single digit dance today!       Received our itinerary yesterday.  Jam packed full of good stuff.  Can't wait!



That is such a dream trip for me!  We look forward to anything you share from your trip.  Have a safe and fun trip!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Kathy - thanks for posting your photos too & best wishes for your fur baby's complete recovery.
> 
> ..........
> 
> Ramping up preparations for New Zealand & Australia.  Single digit dance today!       Received our itinerary yesterday.  Jam packed full of good stuff.  Can't wait!



Thanks horselover!  And looking forward to hearing about your trip!  It's one on my list sometime down the road.


----------



## twinklebug

Ok, Y'all are giving away your ages, LOL. Good to see I'm right in the middle of the group. 

So over on the construction thread it was mentioned that the name of the new DVC is Copper Creek Cabins. What do you all think of the name? I'm picturing Copper from Fox & the Hound as the mascot. I like reading the name, but rolling it off the tongue is going to take some practice as I'm getting stuck on the 'B' in cabins.


----------



## pmaurer74

twinklebug said:


> Ok, Y'all are giving away your ages, LOL. Good to see I'm right in the middle of the group.
> 
> So over on the construction thread it was mentioned that the name of the new DVC is Copper Creek Cabins. What do you all think of the name? I'm picturing Copper from Fox & the Hound as the mascot. I like reading the name, but rolling it off the tongue is going to take some practice as I'm getting stuck on the 'B' in cabins.


don't like it but glad to not have another "wilderness" name


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Ok, Y'all are giving away your ages, LOL. Good to see I'm right in the middle of the group.
> 
> So over on the construction thread it was mentioned that the name of the new DVC is Copper Creek Cabins. What do you all think of the name? I'm picturing Copper from Fox & the Hound as the mascot. I like reading the name, but rolling it off the tongue is going to take some practice as I'm getting stuck on the 'B' in cabins.



We used to serve Copper Creek salmon at our restaurant.  (and to be a little snooty it was better than what they serve at AP in my most _humble_ opinion.  )  I'm not completely getting the naming - Love Bay Lake but it's not like a salmon river.   Is there something on the plans we haven't seen yet?  So I don't really think it fits but that's just me.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> We used to serve Copper Creek salmon at our restaurant.  (and to be a little snooty it was better than what they serve at AP in my most _humble_ opinion.  )  I'm not completely getting the naming - Love Bay Lake but it's not like a salmon river.   Is there something on the plans we haven't seen yet?  So I don't really think it fits but that's just me.


Maybe a salmon river run will be the theme for the new pool? Watch out for the bears.


----------



## Kathymford

Count me in with no getting the name. But what do I know, I'm a California city girl. LOL


----------



## Granny

So, according to WDW News Today, the name will be "Copper Creek Cabins and Villas at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge".  So, CCCVDWL for an acronym?  

I'm thinking maybe just CCC will do it.  Why wouldn't they name it Silver Springs Creek Cabins and Villas?  At least that would have a tie-in to the current theme.  I don't think Alaska is part of the current theme, is it?  Again, this is from the same source:

_*What is Copper Creek? It’s a name derived from the Copper River in Alaska which produces salmon that are served for a short period annually at the resort’s Artist Point restaurant. So, if this is to be believed, it sounds like the new cabins and villas will have a bit of an Alaskan theme to them.*_

I don't get it, but I am not surprised that they want to give it a completely separate name like this to avoid confusion with our VWL.


----------



## Granny

So, here's the latest from our beloved VWL, Observatory Post #4 where we can see that in the last two days they've added an extension on the south side of the new restaurant near the boat/bike rental shack and what we think may be a covered walkway or a bar on the north side of the restaurant heading towards Trout Pass bar.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thanks for the pictures Granny!  That is getting to be a pretty good sized building.  



Granny said:


> So, according to WDW News Today, the name will be "Copper Creek Cabins and Villas at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge".  So, *CCCVDWL* for an acronym?




Does anybody else remember when we had the "Kingdom Tower" coming at CR?  While not bringing up the same imagery it does make me wonder where they come up with the names!?!



Granny said:


> I'm thinking maybe just CCC will do it.



I'm of the age that I look at that and mentally add a P on the end.  Maybe it is like Kingdom Tower. 



Granny said:


> Why wouldn't they name it Silver Springs Creek Cabins and Villas?  At least that would have a tie-in to the current theme.  I don't think Alaska is part of the current theme, is it?  Again, this is from the same source:
> 
> _*What is Copper Creek? It’s a name derived from the Copper River in Alaska which produces salmon that are served for a short period annually at the resort’s Artist Point restaurant. So, if this is to be believed, it sounds like the new cabins and villas will have a bit of an Alaskan theme to them.*_
> 
> I don't get it, but I am not surprised that they want to give it a completely separate name like this to avoid confusion with our VWL.



Silver Springs sounds like a better possibility to fit into the theme.    I'm also unaware of any previous Alaska connection.   What's going to be a bit confusing is that the new "villas" are located in the Wilderness Lodge building.  Maybe it they should just apply the KISS principal and go with Wilderness Lodge Resort Cabins and Villas similar to how they changed the Poly name.  The confusion is already there with FW so I don't know if it can get much more confusing anyway.   And as long as guests follow to the Villas name then even if their reservation is at VWL they'll still be at the right place.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Looking at the new pictures from Granny I thought back to our first stay at WL and the view we had.  There had been a storm (or maybe two) that took a toll on the beach and they were working on repairs while we were there.  Still, couldn't beat the view:











And we first enjoyed the only Alaska connection I can think of:


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm of the age that I look at that and mentally add a P on the end.  Maybe it is like Kingdom Tower.



  Too funny!  And I think anything they name the new place will be confusing.



And more beautiful pictures, Kathy!  That was quite a view!


----------



## Corinne

Julie if you care to share, which school in Burlington? My son spent four wonderful years there --it's an awesome place to visit. New Zealand and Australia! Cannot wait to see the photos!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> So, here's the latest from our beloved VWL, Observatory Post #4 where we can see that in the last two days they've added an extension on the south side of the new restaurant near the boat/bike rental shack and what we think may be a covered walkway or a bar on the north side of the restaurant heading towards Trout Pass bar.
> 
> ]



I watched a video from the temp concierge lounge someone had posted on the WL construction thread and was a little surprised to see that the extension going towards Trout Pass is visible just past the bar!  It looks like it might come almost even with the poolside of the south wing of the main lodge?


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I watched a video from the temp concierge lounge someone had posted on the WL construction thread and was a little surprised to see that the extension going towards Trout Pass is visible just past the bar!  It looks like it might come almost even with the poolside of the south wing of the main lodge?


Kathy, it really looked like it was going to be a covered walkway connecting the main pool area and the quick service food location. Hard to tell but you are correct in how far it goes.


----------



## MrsJobba1

Hi  
I've seen the discussion today on the name of the new dvc villas at wilderness lodge. Could someone explain where exactly they are building these? 
Thanks


----------



## Dean Marino

Granny said:


> So, here's the latest from our beloved VWL, Observatory Post #4 where we can see that in the last two days they've added an extension on the south side of the new restaurant near the boat/bike rental shack and what we think may be a covered walkway or a bar on the north side of the restaurant heading towards Trout Pass bar.



That is INDEED getting larger.... fingers crossed:  it's starting to look like what it SHOULD be - a second WL Signature Restaurant.  The "Red Roof Inn" (the Grand Floridian) has THREE - V&A, Citrico's, Narcoossee's.  They all co-exist quite nicely .  Given a really GOOD Water-side location?  I'm personally going to be ANGRY if that wonderful structure ON the water turns into a combo Town Hall and Bagel Shop .


----------



## sleepydog25

MrsJobba1 said:


> Hi
> I've seen the discussion today on the name of the new dvc villas at wilderness lodge. Could someone explain where exactly they are building these?
> Thanks


The new Villa suites are going into the south wing of the main Lodge, at least that's the money bet and I can't imagine anything different.  Otherwise, the 26 new cabins will be split between a planned 12 to the north of the main boat dock along the shore and the other 14 south of the main boat dock, mostly paralleling the current Villas building.  The building in the pictures above sits on what used to be the beach between the Trout Pass Pool Bar and the old boat/bike rental building (visible in the very first picture to the far right).  Personally, to my unprofessionally trained eye, the new building looks to be too low and squat to be a new signature restaurant (or home to a relocated Artist Point), nor does it appear to be aligned to offer maximum viewing of the lake as it is perpendicular to the shore vice horizontal. Why have a new signature on the lake if your views are restricted to just a few tables?  Thus, my guess is that this could be a new CS (or relocated Roaring Fork) or perhaps even a combo pool bar/QS a la Bay Lake Towers, and the covered area to the left in the pics above is outdoor seating vice an actual walkway.  At any rate, that's my story and I'm sticking with it. . .for now.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> The new Villa suites are going into the south wing of the main Lodge, at least that's the money bet and I can't imagine anything different.  Otherwise, the 26 new cabins will be split between a planned 12 to the north of the main boat dock along the shore and the other 14 south of the main boat dock, mostly paralleling the current Villas building.  The building in the pictures above sits on what used to be the beach between the Trout Pass Pool Bar and the old boat/bike rental building (visible in the very first picture to the far right).  Personally, to my unprofessionally trained eye, the new building looks to be to low and squat to be a new signature restaurant (or home to a relocated Artist Point), nor does it appear to be aligned to offer maximum viewing of the lake as it is perpendicular to the shore vice horizontal. Why have a new signature on the lake if your views are restricted to just a few tables.  Thus, my guess is that this could be a new CS (or relocated Roaring Fork) or perhaps even a combo pool bar/QS a la Bay Lake Towers, and the covered area to the left in the pics above is outdoor seating vice an actual walkway.  At any rate, that's my story and I'm sticking with it. . .for now.



I agree sleepy!  I don't see the scope of the building being enough for a signature nor the orientation being ideal for maximizing views.


----------



## Corinne

twinklebug said:


> Ok, Y'all are giving away your ages, LOL. Good to see I'm right in the middle of the group.
> 
> So over on the construction thread it was mentioned that the name of the new DVC is Copper Creek Cabins. What do you all think of the name? I'm picturing Copper from Fox & the Hound as the mascot. I like reading the name, but rolling it off the tongue is going to take some practice as I'm getting stuck on the 'B' in cabins.



I just noticed I liked *twinklebugs* post, and felt the need to clarify, 
I was actually liking your comment about your age, NOT the name COPPER CREEK  they better not be planning to change the name of VWL!


----------



## Granny

Dean Marino said:


> That is INDEED getting larger.... fingers crossed:  it's starting to look like what it SHOULD be - a second WL Signature Restaurant.  The "Red Roof Inn" (the Grand Floridian) has THREE - V&A, Citrico's, Narcoossee's.  They all co-exist quite nicely .  Given a really GOOD Water-side location?  I'm personally going to be ANGRY if that wonderful structure ON the water turns into a combo Town Hall and Bagel Shop .



*Dean*...I'm afraid we'll have to talk you off the ledge on this one.  I don't want to scoop DDad and Di's report, but we had a lengthy discussion with a CM at VWL who didn't know a whole lot about the entire new DVC project, but she seemed quite sure that the new building would be a quick service food location.  We conjectured that it would include a nice patio area and possibly another bar.  But it does seem destined to be something other than a sit-down service kind of place.  Sorry.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I agree sleepy!  I don't see the scope of the building being enough for a signature nor the orientation being ideal for maximizing views.



On DVC Mike's map of the new development, it appeared that there was something between the food service building and Bay Lake...maybe a concrete pad or raised patio area.  If the area on the South side of the new structure ends up being an open air covered patio area, then I think it would have some very nice views of Bay Lake.  Crossing the fingers anyway.


----------



## Granny

MrsJobba1 said:


> Hi
> I've seen the discussion today on the name of the new dvc villas at wilderness lodge. Could someone explain where exactly they are building these?
> Thanks


  I think DVC Mike's map makes it easy to see the new cabin locations as well as the new pool and the food service building we've been taking pictures of lately.

 


They also appear to be converting part or all of the main Wilderness Lodge (green roof) south wing (nearest the current VWL building) to the new Copper Creek DVC villas.


----------



## sleepydog25

The more I look at DVC Mike's map, the more I think those folks staying in the farthest out cabins are going to have one heck of a walk back to the main Lodge for food, drink, gifts, boats to MK/CR, or just needing to talk to someone at the front desk.  I don't think that would bother us, but the distance might not appeal to many.  Then again, the point costs for those suckers will be so high, those who can afford to buy enough points to stay there might have their own personal assistants to do the errands for them.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> The more I look at DVC Mike's map, the more I think those folks staying in the farthest out cabins are going to have one heck of a walk back to the main Lodge for food, drink, gifts, boats to MK/CR, or just needing to talk to someone at the front desk.  I don't think that would bother us, but the distance might not appeal to many.  Then again, the point costs for those suckers will be so high, those who can afford to buy enough points to stay there might have their own personal assistants to do the errands for them.



The distance from the furthest cabin to the main lobby looks to be longer than from the outermost area of the parking lot back to the last VWL room.  Kidani may no longer have the distinction of the longest walks!  Instead it will be the uber expensive cabins.   Maybe that's why they're building the new food service so the cabin dwellers won't starve on their way to the boats.    But if that's replacing Roaring Fork then the northern most cabins might have to have some problems getting over to refill their mugs.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Actually, if it is a quick service, it will be one of the nicest quick serve dining location in all of WDW Deluxe resorts and could all by itself be a huge draw to stay at the resort (a quick serve in a location that many expected a TS or Sig -- appeals to all budgets ). Also, I like the proximity to the new pool for grabbing soda's for the refill mug.  Compare that to many spots and it is much better.  Kinda like the Kidani pool where you can refill your mug...


----------



## Granny

*Patrick*...great point about the walking distance especially from those cabins nearest the nature trail.  When I look at the map I'm usually not thinking in scope and your comments are very valid.  Those last few cabins in that area may become the cabins version of the Dumpster View or the Poly Bungalows near TTC.




			
				KAT4DISNEY said:
			
		

> Maybe that's why they're building the new food service so the cabin dwellers won't starve on their way to the boats.



 Oh my, let the CCCV owner needling begin!


----------



## jimmytammy

Copper Creek...hmmmm??  My question, where is the creek?  And are they going to stock it with Salmon?  And are we going to be able to fly fish for said Salmon?  Questions, questions!!


----------



## horselover

Corinne said:


> Julie if you care to share, which school in Burlington? My son spent four wonderful years there --it's an awesome place to visit. New Zealand and Australia! Cannot wait to see the photos!!!!



Hi Corrine.  He's interested in Champlain College.  DId your son go there or UVM?  UVM doesn't have the major he wants. 

I will definitely post some pictures.  It may take awhile.  If you're on FB feel free to friend me.  Pictures will go there first.  One week from today I'll be on my way to LA for the first leg of my journey!     

I'll join in on the I don't get the new name conversation.  Way too long & there is no creek.          I too think the new structure on the beach will be some form of QS.  Doesn't look big enought to be a signature restaurant to me.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Copper Creek...hmmmm??  My question, where is the creek?  And are they going to stock it with Salmon?  And are we going to be able to fly fish for said Salmon?  Questions, questions!!


I think you're on to something, *JT*! That area colored blue and running between the southside cabins and the current Villas building might be turned into an actual creek, and they could put salmon in there (or for cheapness' sake, those plastic fish they likely saved from 20,000 Leagues under the Sea ride at DL).  Nothing says Alaska like plastic fish.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Just under the wire - It's May Day and it's also a birthday!

Happy Birthday franandaj!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday franandaj!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> I think you're on to something, *JT*! That area colored blue and running between the southside cabins and the current Villas building might be turned into an actual creek, and they could put salmon in there (or for cheapness' sake, those plastic fish they likely saved from 20,000 Leagues under the Sea ride at DL).  Nothing says Alaska like plastic fish.


You may be right about the blue area, Sly!  This would be a draw for families.  I can see it now, the Dad teaching his son how to fly fish, and incorporate swimming all at the same time as the kids will have to jump in to put the plastic fish on the hook for Dad to pull out.  Then again, its Disney, the fish may be Animatronic.  Just hope no one tries to sneak one out and grill it on the BBQ


----------



## wildernessDad

The bungalows, I get.  The views from the bungalows are great.  But I don't get the cabins.  What are the views of?  An abandoned island and some boats coming by.  Well, and the electrical water pageant.  But nothing like the bungalows.  Sorry that I ended a sentence with a preposition.  It reminds me of a joke.  There was a new student on the Harvard campus.  He asked someone, "Could you tell me where the library's at?"  The person replied, "At Harvard, we don't end our sentences with prepositions."  The new student replied, "Okay, can you tell me where the library's at, a--hole!"  Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday franandaj!!!!


I blinked and another one slipped by....

Happy birthday @franandaj !  

And tomorrow is @loribell 's, Happy birthday!


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> You may be right about the blue area, Sly!  This would be a draw for families.  I can see it now, the Dad teaching his son how to fly fish, and incorporate swimming all at the same time as the kids will have to jump in to put the plastic fish on the hook for Dad to pull out.  Then again, its Disney, the fish may be Animatronic.  Just hope no one tries to sneak one out and grill it on the BBQ



Maybe they can put in animatronic grizzly bears to try to catch the animatronic salmon.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> You may be right about the blue area, Sly!  This would be a draw for families.  I can see it now, the Dad teaching his son how to fly fish, and incorporate swimming all at the same time as the kids will have to jump in to put the plastic fish on the hook for Dad to pull out.  Then again, its Disney, the fish may be Animatronic.  Just hope no one tries to sneak one out and grill it on the BBQ



 *Jimmy and Patrick*...thanks for the laughs this morning!  I think we have decided to stay at VWL after all for our December trip.  Sitting in the lobby last week reminded me that the place still has a beautiful vibe.


----------



## sleepydog25

wildernessDad said:


> Maybe they can put in animatronic grizzly bears to try to catch the animatronic salmon.


Now, that's just darn funny!  I lived in AK for four years, and there was a cheeky restaurant in downtown Anchorage that had stuffed animals and fake flora & fauna with a gurgling stream going through the middle of the restaurant.  Maybe THAT'S what they'll do! 

Funny joke, *Dad*!  As for the view, perhaps you've not heard of the _next_ DVC property, The Ghostly Villas and Spooky Cabins at Disney's Deserted River Country Island.

*Happy birthdays to franandaj and loribell!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Wishing you a very Happy Birthday Loribell!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> The bungalows, I get.  The views from the bungalows are great.  But I don't get the cabins.  What are the views of?  An abandoned island and some boats coming by.  Well, and the electrical water pageant.  But nothing like the bungalows.  Sorry that I ended a sentence with a preposition.  It reminds me of a joke.  There was a new student on the Harvard campus.  He asked someone, "Could you tell me where the library's at?"  The person replied, "At Harvard, we don't end our sentences with prepositions."  The new student replied, "Okay, can you tell me where the library's at, a--hole!"  Sorry, couldn't resist.



I get the bungalows to a point WD although I think it was a big mistake for the overall aesthetics of the resort with them all lined up in a big row in front of everything else.  And they're doing the same with the cabins IMO.  I really think if Dominick were alive he'd have been running over to Disney to make them stop.   Now, I do like the view of Bay Lake but I also like a cabin in the woods like they have at FW and think that would have been just as good of an addition and not been such a linear, unpleasing design that took away all lakeshore views for the rest of the resort.


----------



## Kathymford

And while we're at it ... can DVC PLEASE stop making the longest names in the history of naming of these resorts.


----------



## horselover

Kathymford said:


> And while we're at it ... can DVC PLEASE stop making the longest names in the history of naming of these resorts.



Oooo, oooo I can top the DVC names! I've got New Zealand on my mind this week as I'm finishing up some tourism training.  This is an actual place in NZ.  Good luck pronouncing it!    

Taumata whakatangi hangakoauau o tamatea turi pukakapiki maunga horo nuku pokai whenua kitanatahu.


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> You may be right about the blue area, Sly!  This would be a draw for families.  I can see it now, the Dad teaching his son how to fly fish, and incorporate swimming all at the same time as the kids will have to jump in to put the plastic fish on the hook for Dad to pull out.  Then again, its Disney, the fish may be Animatronic.  Just hope no one tries to sneak one out and grill it on the BBQ



Reminds me of the parent with kids we saw at the dock waiting for the boat to the MK. We always spy good sized fish off the docks, the kids had obviously never had the chance to see wild fish so close and were very excited. This parent was also amazed, but interjected that it wasn't that incredible as all the wildlife they see in Disney, including the fish, are animatronics put there for effect. Either there was some _very _good acting going on from that dad, or he was very confused.



horselover said:


> Oooo, oooo I can top the DVC names! I've got New Zealand on my mind this week as I'm finishing up some tourism training.  This is an actual place in NZ.  Good luck pronouncing it!
> 
> Taumata whakatangi hangakoauau o tamatea turi pukakapiki maunga horo nuku pokai whenua kitanatahu.


Gazuntite!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Had a big relief today - our vet called and said that my pups tumor was not cancerous!



It turned out it was a fatty tumor even though it was harder than they normally are.  The vet had not seen one quite like it but thought that perhaps since it was subcutaneous (at least I think that's what he said) that it must have changed it a bit so it was firmer than they normally are.  Anyway, the boy is busy healing up his incision and it's getting difficult to keep him from running and wanting to play with our other boy.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Had a big relief today - our vet called and said that my pups tumor was not cancerous!



*Kathy.*..that's super news!  Very glad to hear it.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> *Kathy.*..that's super news!  Very glad to hear it.



Thanks Granny!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Loribell!!!!


----------



## circhead

Happy Birthday Loribell!!!!



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Had a big relief today - our vet called and said that my pups tumor was not cancerous!



Yay


----------



## sleepydog25

I know a few of us follow the WL thread on the main Disney Resorts forum, but for those who don't, here's a link that should get you to a nice picture of the new beach building.  Still hard to say just what the building will contain, but I do believe it provides further evidence that the awning on the right will cover tables and not be a covered walkway.  http://www.disboards.com/threads/co...s-lodge-dvc-expansion-details.3410778/page-67


----------



## Granny

Sleepy...I don't know enough about construction to know the difference between a covered walkway and covered tables, but it would be strange to have a row of tables (it's not a very wide extension) going from the new food service location almost up to Trout Pass bar.  But it could certainly be that.  It looks like this building will be taking shape before anything else so maybe they are trying to open it and connect it to the main WL area while other construction goes on?


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Sleepy...I don't know enough about construction to know the difference between a covered walkway and covered tables, but it would be strange to have a row of tables (it's not a very wide extension) going from the new food service location almost up to Trout Pass bar.  But it could certainly be that.  It looks like this building will be taking shape before anything else so maybe they are trying to open it and connect it to the main WL area while other construction goes on?


Well, I'm no engineer, but I did stay in a Holiday Inn Express once. . .  It's still anyone's guess, but the structure doesn't appear connected to the new building which I would think it would be if it were an actual walkway.  Then again, that's based on my experience mostly with the Lodge and Villas where there is no gap.  As much as I've been struggling with this idea of losing the old VWL identity, it's still fun attempting to figure out what exactly is going to happen.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Sleepy...I don't know enough about construction to know the difference between a covered walkway and covered tables, but it would be strange to have a row of tables (it's not a very wide extension) going from the new food service location almost up to Trout Pass bar.  But it could certainly be that.  It looks like this building will be taking shape before anything else so maybe they are trying to open it and connect it to the main WL area while other construction goes on?



The picture posted on the other thread looks like they _might_ have added more on towards the lakeside since you saw it Granny.  It appears to me like it might be a covered patio seating area?


----------



## Flossbolna

If you look at @DVC Mike's map here:






and compare it with @mrshams picture posted in the other thread:






(@mrshams I hope it is ok to repost your picture here on the thread!)

you can see how the wooden from in the left  of the picture, closest to the lake with the highest roof, seems to be the smaller bit of the green building sticking out towards the lake. I think the other part that is filled in green (closest to the lake) on the map might actually be more of a patio or so. In the map you can see to the left of the green building a white area that is rectangular and is surrounded by little squares along the edge. I think this might be what we are seeing in the right side of the picture above. I always thought that this square area looked like an outside seating patio and I would guess we are seeing the roof about this being constructed and the little squares are the foundations for that roof.


----------



## Flossbolna

Granny said:


> So, here's the latest from our beloved VWL, Observatory Post #4 where we can see that in the last two days they've added an extension on the south side of the new restaurant near the boat/bike rental shack and what we think may be a covered walkway or a bar on the north side of the restaurant heading towards Trout Pass bar.
> 
> View attachment 165440
> View attachment 165441
> 
> 
> View attachment 165442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 165443



Oh - and a thought here: The other side of the building is getting a different frame, not wood. Could it be that this will be the kitchen? I could imagine that there are different fire codes that need to be followed for kitchens than for general seating areas and that might be the reason why they are using a steel frame for this?


----------



## Granny

Okay, I'm in the covered patio camp now too!  

*Kathy & Flossy*...you both make good points in your posts about this structure.

*Sleepy*...you're right, it is kind of fun to guess as the structures go up.  And based on current construction, I'd say the new pool will be zero entry.


----------



## jimmytammy

*WD*,
I like the idea of Animatronic Bears hanging out over at the new Copper Creek.  You know what would be really cool...If Big Al and the gang would visit from time to time, maybe hibernate every so often our way.  You know they have to be tired from doing all those shows, all day long, every 15 mins or so.  Tammy will be so excited if Big Al starts calling Copper Creek his new home(she really has the hots for him)


----------



## jimmytammy

*KAT*
Great news!!  So glad to hear all is well with your little one


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> And based on current construction, I'd say the new pool will be zero entry.


----------



## Kathymford

I was thinking about how far some of those cabins will be ... does anyone think they would put a reception desk in the DVC wing lobby? Just a thought. Some them will still be far, obviously, but it's something that occurred to me.


----------



## Lakegirl

We have been back a week and I am already having withdrawals!!!  We had amazing weather and absolutely loved the Poly!  The DVC pool is amazing!!  Everything is so convenient!!! We never waited for the monorail and the walk to TTC was super quick.  We took the boat over to VWL and couldn't believe the construction.  We went over about mid morning and it was so quite.  Everybody else took better pics than I did.  It was so wonderful to be at the lodge and I really think it is going to be amazing when it is done.  I keep telling myself that.  We spent a good potion of time in the lobby and it was so great.  It was like a ghost town but I enjoyed the quite.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> .... And based on current construction, I'd say the new pool will be zero entry.



Good observation Granny!  Spot on!!!  




jimmytammy said:


> *KAT*
> Great news!!  So glad to hear all is well with your little one



Thanks Jimmy!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Kathymford said:


> I was thinking about how far some of those cabins will be ... does anyone think they would put a reception desk in the DVC wing lobby? Just a thought. Some them will still be far, obviously, but it's something that occurred to me.



They did add the concierge back into BCV and there is the little nook that they used to have the DVC guides in that could be used or that.  I'd be surprised if they did, but perhaps they will at least while they are selling the new CCC/C3V or whatever it is.


----------



## circhead

I have to say seeing these pictures and what is probably a new counter service restaurant of some sort (I hope you're all right about that), makes me hopeful that the CM that told me the quiet pool will be open for my December trip is correct.
Why have that restaurant/bar open without the pool to draw customers?


----------



## Corinne

Hi Julie, he actually went to SMC, technically not Burlington, but one exit away!


----------



## Granny

Okay, I really hate to bring any bad news to this great group of people, but....

On a visit to VWL last week, Dizny Dad, DiznyDi, my wife and I came to the conclusion that our Mickey topiary near the villas is permanently gone!  When you look at the picture below, you will see that the ring of wood landscaping timbers that formed Mickey's area have been removed.  And the area has been planted in a manner that makes it flow with the rest of the landscaping in the area.




We don't see why they would have done this if they planned on returning Mickey.  


The only thing we could think of was that with a new DVC resort coming on line at WL, they didn't want to confuse people?  Regardless, it appears that our Mickey topiary is gone for good.  I think I took a picture of it every trip...it was just such a neat thing that I enjoyed seeing every trip.  Bummer.

So I'll post one of those old pictures, just for nostalgia's sake:

 


You can see the landscaping wood that has been removed.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Okay, I really hate to bring any bad news to this great group of people, but....
> 
> On a visit to VWL last week, Dizny Dad, DiznyDi, my wife and I came to the conclusion that our Mickey topiary near the villas is permanently gone!  When you look at the picture below, you will see that the ring of wood landscaping timbers that formed Mickey's area have been removed.  And the area has been planted in a manner that makes it flow with the rest of the landscaping in the area.
> 
> We don't see why they would have done this if they planned on returning Mickey.
> 
> 
> The only thing we could think of was that with a new DVC resort coming on line at WL, they didn't want to confuse people?  Regardless, it appears that our Mickey topiary is gone for good.  I think I took a picture of it every trip...it was just such a neat thing that I enjoyed seeing every trip.  Bummer.


I've told *Luv* all along that I believe all the topiaries have been removed at WL for monetary reasons, i.e., the bottom line for Disney. Plants and typical shrubs are low maintenance versus a topiary which requires specific care, has to be covered in cold weather, and needs more time-consuming man hours to trim and cultivate.  Time = $$.  Why else do they rid themselves of Mickey, the bison, and the geese?  I agree with *Granny* that not only will Mickey not return, but I think none of the missing topiaries will be back.


----------



## twinklebug

I loved the topiaries, it makes me quite sad to think Disney may be removing the special little touches the resorts have just to save a few bucks. If they can do this, what is to stop them from taking away the other magical touches, such as shutting off the fireplaces here or over at AKV? What if they decide exotic animals on the savanna are just too costly to maintain and replace them with farm animals, or no animals at all?

Maybe it's time to start sending Member Services with notes letting them know we've noticed and we care. Let them know how we feel about changes like this, so they don't consider pruning down other parts of the resort experience.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> I've told *Luv* all along that I believe all the topiaries have been removed at WL for monetary reasons, i.e., the bottom line for Disney. Plants and typical shrubs are low maintenance versus a topiary which requires specific care, has to be covered in cold weather, and needs more time-consuming man hours to trim and cultivate.  Time = $$.  Why else do they rid themselves of Mickey, the bison, and the geese?  I agree with *Granny* that not only will Mickey not return, but I think none of the missing topiaries will be back.



*Sleepy*...I painfully have to agree with you on all points.  



twinklebug said:


> I loved the topiaries, it makes me quite sad to think Disney may be removing the special little touches the resorts have just to save a few bucks. If they can do this, what is to stop them from taking away the other magical touches, such as shutting off the fireplaces here or over at AKV? What if they decide exotic animals on the savanna are just too costly to maintain and replace them with farm animals, or no animals at all?
> 
> Maybe it's time to start sending Member Services with notes letting them know we've noticed and we care. Let them know how we feel about changes like this, so they don't consider pruning down other parts of the resort experience.



*Twinklebug*...please don't give Disney any more cost cutting ideas!    And I can't let that "pruning down other parts" pun go without at least a groan!


----------



## DiznyDi

So sorry for a short description of what we saw at The Lodge during our trip.  More detail later when we get home.  But I wanted to post these pictures of the ongoing construction at our Lodge.

view from Trout Pass . . . 
 

 

From the water:
 

 

From Sturdy Branches Sidewalk:
 

 

South side of South Wing:
 

From 4th floor hall window:
 

 

Just for fun - Shoe Tree:
 

More later. . . . . . . .


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> *Maybe it's time to start sending Member Services with notes letting them know we've noticed and we care.* Let them know how we feel about changes like this, so they don't consider pruning down other parts of the resort experience.


----------



## pmaurer74

Just curious. It seems like the interior of the lodge villas would likely be done way ahead of cabins... what will they do with them? When would they likely be available to use for DVC? With the Poly, did they only allow DVC to use points for rooms in the percentage of points that had been sold as new contracts? When were other DVC members able to use their points for rooms at the Poly? Right away? I would love to move our reservations to the lodge villas for our December trip if that ever becomes an option. I wonder when I should start stalking the reservation board? I realize no one knows the answers to these questions but just curious.


----------



## jimmytammy

twinklebug said:


> I loved the topiaries, it makes me quite sad to think Disney may be removing the special little touches the resorts have just to save a few bucks. If they can do this, what is to stop them from taking away the other magical touches, such as shutting off the fireplaces here or over at AKV? What if they decide exotic animals on the savanna are just too costly to maintain and replace them with farm animals, or no animals at all?
> 
> Maybe it's time to start sending Member Services with notes letting them know we've noticed and we care. Let them know how we feel about changes like this, so they don't consider pruning down other parts of the resort experience.



KAT has made a move to approve this, so I second the motion!!
All those in favor...say I(anyone abstain)


----------



## DiznyDi

Granny said:


> Okay, I really hate to bring any bad news to this great group of people, but....
> 
> On a visit to VWL last week, Dizny Dad, DiznyDi, my wife and I came to the conclusion that our Mickey topiary near the villas is permanently gone!  When you look at the picture below, you will see that the ring of wood landscaping timbers that formed Mickey's area have been removed.  And the area has been planted in a manner that makes it flow with the rest of the landscaping in the area.



We spent our afternoon yesterday at the Lodge and spoke at length with a delightful CM who assured us the topiaries are out for refurbishment and will be returning.  In her words, they needed 'spruced' up.  The buffalo had structural damage and was literally falling apart.  
She has seen the concept drawings and says we will be very pleased.  She also said to expect some type of formal announcement within the next 60 days.
I don't know if you can tell in the photos, but the Villas wing is being re-roofed.  I have a nice photo showing them working on the exterior lake side of the bldg and will post once we're home.  We leave later today.

Enjoy your week-end!


----------



## horselover

circhead said:


> I have to say seeing these pictures and what is probably a new counter service restaurant of some sort (I hope you're all right about that), makes me hopeful that the CM that told me the quiet pool will be open for my December trip is correct.
> Why have that restaurant/bar open without the pool to draw customers?



I think that CM is seriously misinformed.  I don't believe the pool will be ready in Dec.  They do still have the main pool.  I could see the new QS (assuming that's what it is) being open but the new pool still under construction.   It's something new to pacify guests & make them forget about all the construction going on around them.  Fingers crossed the CM is correct because I'll be there in Dec. too but I'm highly doubtful it's actually going to happen.



Corinne said:


> Hi Julie, he actually went to SMC, technically not Burlington, but one exit away!



SMC = St. Michael's?  I'd honestly never heard of that college until we were visiting Champlain.  We chatted with a few of the locals who mentioned the college.  They had either gone there themselves or knew someone that had.  They had great things to say about the school.  They don't have the major DS is looking for though.

Kat - so happy to hear the good news about your fur baby!   

It's been a crazy week here.  Big unexpected expense.  I don't know why this seems to happen to me every time I'm getting ready for a trip.  Took my car to the shop on Tue. for an alignment & when they started doing the work the rear tire rod snapped in half.   Completely rusted away underneath.  My car is a 2003.  So I couldn't even drive it home & the consensus was due to the underside of my car seriously rusting out it was not worth fixing.  Sad about that because the engine was fine.  Only 115k miles on it.  So I had to go car shopping on Wed.      I ended up getting a 2016 Chevy Equinox.  Not at all what I thought I would end up with.  I was looking at small SUVs & ended up with the mid-sized anyway.   I also wasn't even considering Chevy but I have a friend that works for GM & he pushed me to go check them out.  I did mostly just to humor him & that's the car I ended up buying.       I picked it up last night.  All this unexpected activity has left me seriously behind in my trip preparation.  I'm starting to get that little pit of anxiety in my stomach knowing I have too much to do in a short amount of time. 

This will likely be my last post before I leave.   I'll post pictures when I get back.  FB friends will get the sneak preview.

Be well groupie friends!


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> We spent our afternoon yesterday at the Lodge and spoke at length with a delightful CM who assured us the topiaries are out for refurbishment and will be returning.  In her words, they needed 'spruced' up.  The buffalo had structural damage and was literally falling apart.
> She has seen the concept drawings and says we will be very pleased.  She also said to expect some type of formal announcement within the next 60 days.
> I don't know if you can tell in the photos, but the Villas wing is being re-roofed.  I have a nice photo showing them working on the exterior lake side of the bldg and will post once we're home.  We leave later today.
> 
> Enjoy your week-end!



Now this is great news!          Thanks for posting Di.


----------



## wildernessDad

We'll, I'm hanging out in front of the laptop waiting to check into our flight tomorrow to MCO.  We weren't going to schedule any table service meals this trip, but we did snag a last-minute reservation for the Mother's Day Brunch over at the Contemporary.  Hey, the Incredibles will be there!  

I want to buy more points, but my practical side tells me that I'm too old for that now.  I hate my practical side...


----------



## wildernessDad

In other news, that job with Moon Express has not been opened yet.  But the good news is that I haven't been excluded.  I figure that I have one more great thing in me before I retire and I may as well have the move to Florida paid by a new employer.


----------



## circhead

DiznyDi said:


> From Sturdy Branches Sidewalk:
> View attachment 166783



Look there's water in the pool - it will be ready for December.  My little engine that could mantra is getting started.


----------



## circhead

wildernessDad said:


> In other news, that job with Moon Express has not been opened yet.  But the good news is that I haven't been excluded.  I figure that I have one more great thing in me before I retire and I may as well have the move to Florida paid by a new employer.



I hope it happens for you WD.


----------



## circhead

pmaurer74 said:


> Just curious. It seems like the interior of the lodge villas would likely be done way ahead of cabins... what will they do with them? When would they likely be available to use for DVC? With the Poly, did they only allow DVC to use points for rooms in the percentage of points that had been sold as new contracts? When were other DVC members able to use their points for rooms at the Poly? Right away? I would love to move our reservations to the lodge villas for our December trip if that ever becomes an option. I wonder when I should start stalking the reservation board? I realize no one knows the answers to these questions but just curious.



I was at Poly on opening day.  Made the reservation the day it became available to other DVC members.  The Poly owners only had a few weeks of exclusive booking privileges prior to other members being allowed to book.  It opened April 1st, 2014 just in time for Easter.  Somewhere I have the !st day button.


----------



## wildernessDad

circhead said:


> Look there's water in the pool - it will be ready for December.  My little engine that could mantra is getting started.


----------



## sleepydog25

DiznyDi said:


> We spent our afternoon yesterday at the Lodge and spoke at length with a delightful CM who assured us the topiaries are out for refurbishment and will be returning.  In her words, they needed 'spruced' up.  The buffalo had structural damage and was literally falling apart.
> She has seen the concept drawings and says we will be very pleased.  She also said to expect some type of formal announcement within the next 60 days.
> I don't know if you can tell in the photos, but the Villas wing is being re-roofed.  I have a nice photo showing them working on the exterior lake side of the bldg and will post once we're home.  We leave later today.
> 
> Enjoy your week-end!


I shall remain skeptical until I see said topiaries returned, but I will say that, if true, this is the best news to come from of WL/VWL talk in months!  I hope is part of that return, though it appears by the picture it won't be his original spot.  I can live with that as long as he DOES return.


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> I shall remain skeptical until I see said topiaries returned, but I will say that, if true, this is the best news to come from of WL/VWL talk in months!  I hope is part of that return, though it appears by the picture it won't be his original spot.  I can live with that as long as he DOES return.


I would love to see the Bison, Geese and Mickey all 'marching' in on landscaping trucks with the machinery used to be install them (how heavy is a Bison topiary?). I'd camp out for that just as much as for waiting to see the annual Christmas tree go up.


----------



## twinklebug

wildernessDad said:


> In other news, that job with Moon Express has not been opened yet.  But the good news is that I haven't been excluded.  I figure that I have one more great thing in me before I retire and I may as well have the move to Florida paid by a new employer.



You're a smart man WD for getting a company to move you. I've wished on that lucky star in your name.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

pmaurer74 said:


> Just curious. It seems like the interior of the lodge villas would likely be done way ahead of cabins... what will they do with them? When would they likely be available to use for DVC? With the Poly, did they only allow DVC to use points for rooms in the percentage of points that had been sold as new contracts? When were other DVC members able to use their points for rooms at the Poly? Right away? I would love to move our reservations to the lodge villas for our December trip if that ever becomes an option. I wonder when I should start stalking the reservation board? I realize no one knows the answers to these questions but just curious.



Prior to a resort going on sale DVD has to declare unit inventory into the association.  Whatever they declare will determine how much is able to be booked on points.   There is a always a reciprocity clause that allows DVC to reserve rooms that haven't actually been declared but then DVD gets to take the equivalent points back on rooms - ie, if they had all the cabins built but had only declared 1/2 of them and 1/2 of the rooms they could still allow members to book all of the cabins but they would take back the equivalent in the lodge rooms to rent out for cash.

There is always a booking window for those who have purchased at a resort.  That window has varied - for example BLT owners had a much longer booking window - was it least 3 months if I recall correctly -  than PVB owners where sales were closer to opening than any other resort had been.  I think you'll find the info show up here once anything is announced for sales and booking.  But they will have to have declared inventory and started sales prior to any of the rooms being available to book with points.  Could some of that happen by Dec?  Possibly but I think odds are fairly small.




sleepydog25 said:


> I shall remain skeptical until I see said topiaries returned, but I will say that, if true, this is the best news to come from of WL/VWL talk in months!  I hope is part of that return, though it appears by the picture it won't be his original spot.  I can live with that as long as he DOES return.



What's really makes me skeptical is that all of them needed rehabbing at the same time?  I guess they might have figured with everything else getting "rehabbed" they might as well do those while the resort was half empty.  So, I will remain hopeful.    It's definitely a good report and I hope the CM was in the know!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Is there time for a birthday cake to get baked after getting home?  I sure hope so!!

*Have a Happy Birthday tomorrow DiznyDad!!!*


----------



## Granny

Okay, I'll jump the gun too...



 *Happy Birthday Dizny Dad !!! * 


DiznyDi said you had a long conversation with a CM at VWL.  Anyone I know???


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday DiznyDad!!!!


----------



## Flossbolna

Happy Birthday DiznyDad!!


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday DDad!*


----------



## twinklebug

*Happy Birthday DiznyDad!  *


----------



## sleepydog25

*HAPPIEST OF BIRTHDAYS, D'DAD!!!  
*
*Happy Mother's Day to all our moms!*


----------



## Granny

*To all Groupie Moms, Grandmothers, Aunts and any woman who nurtures and guides children:*


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Mothers Day to all the great groupie Moms!!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Back now to "the grind" as we begin another week in the office.  There's lots to catch up on, but as expected, all got along just fine without me.

THANKS SO MUCH FOR THE BIRTHDAY WISHES!

I spent my day mowing the lawn, buying flowers, grocery shopping, and grilling hot dogs for the family.  A great day was had by all.

Well, another Disney adventure is "in the can" and ready to be reflected here in the thread over the next so many months.  Just to start out, DiznyDi & I had a delightful time meeting up with Granny and his main squeeze.  We spent a nice afternoon chewing the fat in the garden terrace beside the Rose & Crown Pub, and met up again the next day to enjoy the crowds and each other as we investigated The Lodge.  So much is going on in WDW now, with all the new building going on in Animal Kingdom and Hollywood Studios, the Lodge construction, and various road projects surrounding The World.  Wow; the money being invested is mind boggling.

The parks and Resorts were filled with various young groups; class trips, cheer leaders, etc.  We stayed at SSR this time.  We ran into the concept of Booking Blocks of space, so we were sent to the outer reaches of the resort to allow the incoming groups to stay together.  Nothing even close to where we requested was available when we checked in at 8:30 in the AM, even waiting for the rest of the day.  I can understand why they do that, but so sorry that it puts owners out to what is left, especially when reservations are made 11 months out. Somehow I just don't think the schools made reservations out as far.  Keeping them together is a good idea, but do they really need to be the closest ones to all of the amenities the owners pay for? (sorry, dangling preposition)  We had a fine room, just a long walk to anything.  My apologies for the whine.

The Flower and Garden Festival was as wonderful as always, with loads of great flower exhibits, butterflies, and food kiosks.  Bus transportation was very acceptable; we really never waited very long anywhere we attempted to go.  The boats were wonderful, as always; nothing like a nice boat ride from MK to The Lodge - so relaxing!

Again, thanks to all for the Birthday Wishes.

Looking forward to seeing you all at The Lodge . . . . .


----------



## Granny

*DDad*...glad to see you made it home safely.  My guess is that the various groups were cash paying which Disney probably tries to accommodate since it is more profitable than us dues paying members.  And SSR, being the largest DVC resort with the most availability, probably gets the brunt of this sort of thing.  Sorry you got bumped to the Outer Limits.  

And yes, Mrs Granny and I thoroughly enjoyed our time with you and Di.  We'll have to do that again on a future trip...can you say December!


----------



## Dizny Dad

. . . December


----------



## Lakegirl

DiznyDi said:


> We spent our afternoon yesterday at the Lodge and spoke at length with a delightful CM who assured us the topiaries are out for refurbishment and will be returning.  In her words, they needed 'spruced' up.  The buffalo had structural damage and was literally falling apart.
> She has seen the concept drawings and says we will be very pleased.  She also said to expect some type of formal announcement within the next 60 days.
> I don't know if you can tell in the photos, but the Villas wing is being re-roofed.  I have a nice photo showing them working on the exterior lake side of the bldg and will post once we're home.  We leave later today.
> 
> Enjoy your week-end!


Wonderful news!!!!  Thanks so much for sharing !!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Dad
Glad yall had a great trip, got to meet up with fellow groupie Granny and his lovely bride(BTW, you have a lovely bride yourself, in fact, I wonder how any of us guys got so lucky to get such beautiful ladies in our lives...its got to be one of 2 things, God just made women more accepting, or made their eyesight less functional than us guys )

Sorry you folks ended up with less than a stellar room situation.  SSR is huge, and it can be a bit of a task to get to the main area.  You folks were kind enough to share your thoughts on room locations with us for our 2nd stay there, and it honestly opened our eyes to SSR being on our radar these days for a place we like to stay.


----------



## jimmytammy

Tammy and I have gone to Fredericksburg, VA to celebrate our 26th Anniv.!  We are staying at The Kenmore Inn, which was Mary Washington's home(George's sister).  It is located in the very historic old town, and in the midst of where the battle during the Civil War took place.  Fredericksburg has been a favorite of ours since early in our marriage and before kids, we very often would take off for a long weekend to go there.  We love being in the middle of the history, that in so many ways forged what we know today.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Tammy and I have gone to Fredericksburg, VA to celebrate our 26th Anniv.!  We are staying at The Kenmore Inn, which was Mary Washington's home(George's sister).  It is located in the very historic old town, and in the midst of where the battle during the Civil War took place.  Fredericksburg has been a favorite of ours since early in our marriage and before kids, we very often would take off for a long weekend to go there.  We love being in the middle of the history, that in so many ways forged what we know today.



Sounds fun Jimmy!

And you two have a Happy Anniversary!!!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Tammy and I have gone to Fredericksburg, VA to celebrate our 26th Anniv.!  We are staying at The Kenmore Inn, which was Mary Washington's home(George's sister).  It is located in the very historic old town, and in the midst of where the battle during the Civil War took place.  Fredericksburg has been a favorite of ours since early in our marriage and before kids, we very often would take off for a long weekend to go there.  We love being in the middle of the history, that in so many ways forged what we know today.



I'm sure you and Tammy are enjoying your anniversary.   CONGRATULATIONS!  

And I know you're in your element there in the site of one of the Civil War's great engagements (I can't call it a battle since it was so lopsided).  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Jimmy & Tammy . . . .

Congratulations on 26 years!


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for the well wishes folks!  Yall are the best!!  Love me some groupies(as Ranger Stan whispered to me once, "I never knew I would be a groupie of anything")I feel the same, but what a great groupie group yall are


----------



## circhead

Happy Anniversary Jimmy & Tammy!
I hope you have many more happy, healthy years together.


----------



## sleepydog25

I toss in my congrats for your anniversary!  Hope you have a magical time, and I'm sure you will.


----------



## Lisann

I would think that the restaurant being built down by the water's edge would be a signature restaurant, if for no other reason than the real estate value.  Maybe Artist Point will be moved there?  They could grill the Copper River Salmon outside of the restaurant on a big ole grill...just dreaming I guess. I'm sure it will be something special.  Or I'm hoping it will be.

And the cabins...oh, my...think of the decorating possibilities for these!  They stand a chance of being incredible.  Can't wait until all of this is finally completed!  I love Wilderness Lodge.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday @rusafee1183!!!!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Lisann said:


> I would think that the restaurant being built down by the water's edge would be a signature restaurant, if for no other reason than the real estate value.  Maybe Artist Point will be moved there?  They could grill the Copper River Salmon outside of the restaurant on a big ole grill...just dreaming I guess. I'm sure it will be something special.  Or I'm hoping it will be.
> 
> And the cabins...oh, my...think of the decorating possibilities for these!  They stand a chance of being incredible.  Can't wait until all of this is finally completed!  I love Wilderness Lodge.



It would make sense wouldn't it?!  It just doesn't seem like it's going that direction though to move AP or have a different signature.  Maybe if we were seeing the building turned to really take advantage of the lake view but with it situated the way it is, and thinking that the addition on the side is likely the kitchen, it just isn't large enough unless their downsizing.  

And righto on the cabin decor!  I do think we'll see some fun stuff there since they will want to have the design to draw people in.  It's the refurbs that are just a touch disappointing but I think they will start out great.


----------



## sleepydog25

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, RUSAFEE!!*


----------



## Dizny Dad

Lisann said:


> I would think that the restaurant being built down by the water's edge would be a signature restaurant, if for no other reason than the real estate value.  Maybe Artist Point will be moved there?  They could grill the Copper River Salmon outside of the restaurant on a big ole grill...just dreaming I guess. I'm sure it will be something special.  Or I'm hoping it will be. . . . . . . . . . . . . .



DiznyDi and I discussed all sorts of possibilities with the two bar tenders at Trout Pass Bar for the buildings being erected.  We mentioned that we though the Trout Pass Bar would be razed and the open beam area on the side of the "restaurant" was a new bar situated between the two pool areas.  They were dumbfounded; they said they never thought about that.  They indicated that they felt it was a counter service restaurant but had no idea of what the beam pavilion was going to be.  I told them that we would check with the Bus Drivers and get back to them, as we strolled off with our cool beverages.  They didn't laugh at that either . . . . .


----------



## Dizny Dad

Happy Birthday Rusafee1183!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> DiznyDi and I discussed all sorts of possibilities with the two bar tenders at Trout Pass Bar for the buildings being erected.  We mentioned that we though the Trout Pass Bar would be razed and the open beam area on the side of the "restaurant" was a new bar situated between the two pool areas.  They were dumbfounded; they said they never thought about that.  They indicated that they felt it was a counter service restaurant but had no idea of what the beam pavilion was going to be.  I told them that we would check with the Bus Drivers and get back to them, as we strolled off with our cool beverages.  They didn't laugh at that either . . . . .



You're bad DDad!


----------



## Lisann

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It's the refurbs that are just a touch disappointing


Yes, they are.



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Maybe if we were seeing the building turned to really take advantage of the lake view



It's a little disorienting to be able to tell where the fireworks are, from the lake.  They don't always appear to be where you think they will.  My nephew-in-law is in charge of the Magic Kingdom fireworks every night (one of a few that work the show).  And you would be surprised at the location of the fireworks, so far away, from the castle. So maybe the restaurant is positioned correctly. I'm thinking it will all make sense as it comes together.

On a separate note...I used to have a corgi named "Mickey", because his coat was the same color as Mickey Mouse...black, white, and red/brown!  Imagine that! So I love your avatar.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Lisann said:


> Yes, they are.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a little disorienting to be able to tell where the fireworks are, from the lake.  They don't always appear to be where you think they will.  My nephew-in-law is in charge of the Magic Kingdom fireworks every night (one of a few that work the show).  And you would be surprised at the location of the fireworks, so far away, from the castle. So maybe the restaurant is positioned correctly. I'm thinking it will all make sense as it comes together.
> 
> On a separate note...I used to have a corgi named "Mickey", because his coat was the same color as Mickey Mouse...black, white, and red/brown!  Imagine that! So I love your avatar.



That's a cute naming for your Corgi!  Corgis are just great IMO.  Charming clowns is the description I read once about the Cardigans which kind of fits Mickey too.  

I hadn't thought much about the fireworks and it does look like it would be situated a bit more for that, depending on how far the pergola/patio extends.


----------



## DiznyDi

JT - you're having an anniversary?  Well, we wish you many more!  Wishing you and Tammy a Happy Anniversary and a wonderful, fun-filled and thought provoking trip to historical Fredericksburg!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday rusafee1183*
Enjoy your special day in a most spectacular way!


----------



## DiznyDi

These photos were taken on Thursday May 5.  Obvious work being done on the villas.  Balcony chairs were scattered on the ground beneath.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday rusafee1183!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for all the continued well wishes folks!  Today is the big day!!  We have had a great time so far, eaten at some really great(Disney caliber)restaurants.  Met up with my cousin and his DW last night.  He was a park ranger at the local battlefields for at least 30 years and retired 2 years ago.  He takes me to some places the gen. public tends to miss at the 4 major battlefields.  

*Dad*, I would have laughed, we tend to have the same sense of humor, I think.  CMs need to loosen up, dont you think

*Granny, *we have walked the downtown streets where the 1st phase of the battle of Fredericksburg took place, and I have been paying special attention to the brick homes/buildings and I have spotted many holes in the brick, mostly near the windows.  The confederates sharpshooters were in the houses and around the corners of buildings shooting at the union army as they were trying to build pontoon bridges to cross the Rappahanock River.  Once the Union got a foothold on the other side, you can see the buildings on higher ground have bullet holes where buildings face each other as fighting took place in town on the 1st day.  Actually found a bullet still lodged in a hole at the downtown visitor center.  And a little building that now houses a beauty shop, I counted at least 25 holes in just on side, all beside 2 windows.


----------



## Roccosmom

Thanks everyone for all the info.  I'm just catching up on the thread as we are planning a visit in Jan 2017.  I wonder how much more construction will be going on at that point?  I may look into (gasp!) a different resort.


----------



## Dean Marino

DiznyDi said:


> View attachment 167884 View attachment 167885
> 
> These photos were taken on Thursday May 5.  Obvious work being done on the villas.  Balcony chairs were scattered on the ground beneath.



That poor contractor ......

Sandy and I got to TALK to the foreman, about April 24th..... at the time, he was worried - and running his crew on overtime. His comment?  "i'm supposed to be OUTTA here by May 2nd ".
Now - roofs can be ugly.... one never knows what is UNDER that thing until it's torn off.... someone doing a BAD job would not care.  A PRO would take whatever time is needed to do it right .

Worth mentioning.... not just the roof on the south wing.  They were working on ANY weather penetration - right down to the door seals around the rear exits of Sturdy Branches, and the Main rear entrance, as well as selected siding areas.


----------



## jimmytammy

I know I can share with my fellow groupies...you will understand.
Just outside our room at The Kenmore Inn, there is a Kuerig coffee maker.  So I step out just now for our 2nd cup of the AM and this is the 1st time all week that I have seen anyone in the hallway. What made it all the more strange for these 2 different people, here I am, a grown man, standing in my Mickey Mouse pajamas.  Boy, talk about some funny looks, and smirky smiles I got!  I am in touch with my adulthood, but I much prefer being in touch with my inner child instead


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> I know I can share with my fellow groupies...you will understand.
> Just outside our room at The Kenmore Inn, there is a Kuerig coffee maker.  So I step out just now for our 2nd cup of the AM and this is the 1st time all week that I have seen anyone in the hallway. What made it all the more strange for these 2 different people, here I am, a grown man, standing in my Mickey Mouse pajamas.  Boy, talk about some funny looks, and smirky smiles I got!  I am in touch with my adulthood, but I much prefer being in touch with my inner child instead



 Kindred spirit here. Let them gawk and whisper. 
 I would have started to hum the Mickey Mouse March, given a smile and strong "*Good morning!*"


----------



## Kathymford

One of my funny traditions before going on a Disney World trip is buying new Disney PJs at Disneyland. LOL. Not sure why, but it's fun.


----------



## Granny

Kathymford said:


> One of my funny traditions before going on a Disney World trip is buying new Disney PJs at Disneyland. LOL. Not sure why, but it's fun.


Sounds good!  A little obsessed is ok...right?


----------



## Corinne

Good Saturday Morning Groupies, hope you are all well. It's a beautiful day here in MA, after a beautiful (albeit long work) week.  I am so missing the World these days, we should be smack dab in the middle if our annual May trip. Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> Good Saturday Morning Groupies, hope you are all well. It's a beautiful day here in MA, after a beautiful (albeit long work) week.  I am so missing the World these days, we should be smack dab in the middle if our annual May trip. Hope you all have a great weekend.



Us too. Star Wars Weekend.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Us too. Star Wars Weekend.


Humor me while I hop on my complaint train for a moment for a quick ride around the park.  We have never seen SWW and my youngest son is one of the biggest fans out there. (Had this been the 1980s you could count me in that group too.) For years I told my son when he graduated from HS I'd take him to SWW. Last spring he graduated, and in step I booked our trip for this May. Of course Disney then promptly cancelled SWW after announcing that they had a whole new land planned for it... to be opened who-knows-when. To quote Bill the Cat: ACK!

They forced my hand: I had to make the trip special, so we're off to Universal for a few days to be followed up by a relaxing trip to Disney, with a few unexpected bonuses there being F&G being extended into the end of May & AK will be open late!  Will meet up with my sister and her boys again.

I think Disney will have to offer some substantial discounts to folk both in the ways of lodging and tickets to up attendance while MGM is under re-imagineering. My plan is to stay away for a few years, let my points build back up and then experience some of the new. I think 2018 sounds good for Toy Story Land and the new Muppet plaza areas. Disney Springs and Pandora should be done by then too.

---------------------

In other news... and I've held onto this one for a few weeks too long...

My eldest son is engaged to be married!!!  In that they're from the Carolinas (NC and SC) and my other two and I are stuck in MA, we have only had the chance to meet his fiance once at Disney last December. However, I can say for certain they're an amazing match. She's a beautiful lady inside and out & I adore her. Wedding plans have not been made yet, they're looking at fall of 2017. It depends on a number of things.


----------



## Corinne

twinklebug said:


> Humor me while I hop on my complaint train for a moment for a quick ride around the park.  We have never seen SWW and my son is one of the biggest fans out there. (Had this been the 1980s you could count me in that group too.) For years I told my son when he graduated from HS I'd take him to SWW. Last spring he graduated, in step, I booked our trip for this May, and of course Disney then promptly cancelled SWW after announcing that they had a whole new land planned for it... to be opened who-knows-when. To quote Bill the Cat: ACK!
> 
> They forced my hand: I had to make the trip special, so we're off to Universal for a few days to be followed up by a relaxing trip to Disney, with a few unexpected bonuses there being F&G being extended into the end of May & AK will be open late!  Will meet up with my sister and her boys again.
> 
> I think Disney will have to offer some substantial discounts to folk both in the ways of lodging and tickets to up attendance while MGM is under re-imagineering. My plan is to stay away for a few years, let my points build back up and then experience some of the new. I think 2018 sounds good for Toy Story Land and the new Muppet plaza areas. Disney Springs should be done by then too.
> 
> In other news... and I've held onto this one for a few weeks too long...
> 
> My eldest son is engaged to be married!!!  In that they're from the Carolinas (NC and SC) and my other two and I are stuck in MA, we have only had the chance to meet his fiance once at Disney last December. However, I can say for certain they're an amazing match. She's a beautiful lady inside and out & I adore her. Wedding plans have not been made yet, they're looking at fall of 2017. It depends on a number of things.



First off, sorry about the cancellation of SWW! Secondly, congrats on the engagement! Wonderful news!


----------



## DiznyDi

Yay! Twinkle!  Such fun you will have planning the big event!  Many congratulations to you and to your son!

We've never been to SWW or to Universal for that matter.  Let us know how you like it.  A bonus meet with family is always a good thing!


----------



## wildernessDad

Well, we are back from our week-long stay at AKV Jambo.  We were given Club access, which has temporarily moved to the 4th floor of the Kudu Trail.  We pretty much stuck to our plan and saved a lot of dough eating the Club offerings for breakfast and dinner.  However, I caught a cold yesterday and am nursing that.  It was brutally hot, thus very tough to push the wheelchair around.  Also, a bolt came loose on the wheelchair which I need to fix.  Wonderful.  Maybe we'll have to select a different month rather than go in May.  We'll see.


----------



## jimmytammy

*twinklebug*, Congratulations!! We live in NC, what part of the Carolinas is your DS and soon to be DDIL located?

  And as for SWW, we too had a trip planned this May for our DSIL 1st trip. He is a big SW fan so it was perfect...just home from deployment, 1st trip to WDW, stay at BWV so he could be there early at HS for the festivities...not!!  So DD says lets cancel, go in Dec. instead(her fav time to be in WDW).  We will just have to pack in all that HS has now with SW, though there already exists a lot of extra presence of SW stuff with the fireworks, Launch Bay, etc.

*WildernessDad*, hope you feel better soon. There is a lot of tough stuff floating in the air these days.  Lots of water, flush that bad boy out!! 

 I agree, May is a tough month in WDW.  We tend to plan our meals and our park time around the heat.  Seems hotter to me there in May than it used to be our 1st trips that month now.  I remember our 1st tough exp. of heat there in May...was standing, not moving, just waiting for a show at HS, and my back was drenched.  Casey and I on our more recent May trip stood waiting for SW parade, just to see Emperor Palpatine(he is the original bad guy after all, I needed to boo someone for starting it all)and we intentionally went in clothes from day before knowing we were going to be wet from head to toe.  And we were right!  Standing in blazing sun, humidity and packed into crowds of people makes for a very sauna like atmosphere


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Humor me while I hop on my complaint train for a moment for a quick ride around the park.  We have never seen SWW and my youngest son is one of the biggest fans out there. (Had this been the 1980s you could count me in that group too.) For years I told my son when he graduated from HS I'd take him to SWW. Last spring he graduated, and in step I booked our trip for this May. Of course Disney then promptly cancelled SWW after announcing that they had a whole new land planned for it... to be opened who-knows-when. To quote Bill the Cat: ACK!
> 
> They forced my hand: I had to make the trip special, so we're off to Universal for a few days to be followed up by a relaxing trip to Disney, with a few unexpected bonuses there being F&G being extended into the end of May & AK will be open late!  Will meet up with my sister and her boys again.
> 
> I think Disney will have to offer some substantial discounts to folk both in the ways of lodging and tickets to up attendance while MGM is under re-imagineering. My plan is to stay away for a few years, let my points build back up and then experience some of the new. I think 2018 sounds good for Toy Story Land and the new Muppet plaza areas. Disney Springs should be done by then too.
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> In other news... and I've held onto this one for a few weeks too long...
> 
> My eldest son is engaged to be married!!!  In that they're from the Carolinas (NC and SC) and my other two and I are stuck in MA, we have only had the chance to meet his fiance once at Disney last December. However, I can say for certain they're an amazing match. She's a beautiful lady inside and out & I adore her. Wedding plans have not been made yet, they're looking at fall of 2017. It depends on a number of things.


Congrats on your sons engagement Twinklebug!  How exciting!!
And so sad to hear about the SWW trip you had been planning for your other son.    My first SWW was back in 2000 or so and in recent years we had made it to another 4-5 as May is often a time we go.  The additions at DHS in no way are comparable to what the weekends held IMO and while I can understand the issues due to the construction it's still just very sad. But adding Universal is a fun exchange and catching F&G.  

Something that might be fun - James Arnold Taylor who hosted SWW put out this video in honor of what should have been starting this weekend:


----------



## twinklebug

Thank you for the congrats everyone!
*
JT*, My son is in Greenville, SC. He's one of those kids who went away for school and in doing so his blood turned purple and orange, and he fell in love with the rolling foot hills of the area. I don't blame him, that area up and through N. Carolina is gorgeous. His fiance's family I believe is from the Charlotte, NC area. She was in Greenville for school & just graduated! Although I barely know her, I'm very proud of her just the same. She and my son are out in Baton Rouge this weekend looking for a home in a good area for the next 4 years while his fiance works on her residency in the local hospital there. He described the area as "flat", LOL. They're young, there's no better time to travel than now. The wedding plans involve coming back to Greenville to be near her family, thank goodness. I wish I had tips for them on where to go, so if anyone knows good places to live near the hospital out there please send a message!

*Kathy*, Although I'm still steaming a little over the missing SWW, it turned out for the better by booking that Universal trip. Everyone is very excited. We've been there twice before, but both times were day trips with my parents as guides (they provided the tickets), and so all we experienced were shows and show rides.

Our trip isn't until next week which should give me just enough time to pack, I will do my best to get over to The Lodge to _hopefully _get a glimpse of the elusive Bison, Mickey and Geese migrating home. Even if they're not there it'll be worth it, as it's still one of the most spectacular places to be.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Remembering:


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> . . . . . . . . .  here I am, a grown man, standing in my Mickey Mouse pajamas.  Boy, talk about some funny looks, and smirky smiles I got!  I am in touch with my adulthood, but I much prefer being in touch with my inner child instead



Not inner child; but realistic adult.  If the world was more like WDW, think of the possibilities.  I wonder more about the people that wear their AK-47 shirts to the Parks more than I do about adults in Mickey Jammies in the hallways.

*KAT4DISNEY* - Thanks for the memories.  Such a perfect place to be only a memory.


----------



## sleepydog25

Nice pics, *KAT*.  Sigh.


----------



## Granny

Thanks for the beautiful photos, *Kathy*!  Double sigh.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Hey, the thread was below the fold again!  Time to kick it up a little . . .

Anybody ever take the Steam Train Tour?  I personally loved it; maybe a bit long for others in my party, but it was great fun, had early morning views of an empty Main St. USA, visited the Round House, had my picture taken in the cab of one of the Locomotive.

OK, here's your question of the day . . .try your memory first before looking it up . . How many Locomotives are there and what are their names?


----------



## Flossbolna

Has any one of the Groupies here taken part in the Christmas Member Mixers? I saw that they have published the dates and we will be at VWL during that time frame. I am wondering if they are worth it to go to? It sounds like all you get is a cookie and a Meet & Greet. Not really interested in standing in line for characters and if the cookie is anything like the free ones during the MVMCP, I would rather buy one of the fun snacks (especially ice cream from the new ice cream place at the Boardwalk or one of those cakes from the new bakery at Disney Springs) as a special treat than "spend" my calories on a stale cookie...


----------



## DiznyDi

Flossbolna said:


> Has any one of the Groupies here taken part in the Christmas Member Mixers? I saw that they have published the dates and we will be at VWL during that time frame. I am wondering if they are worth it to go to? It sounds like all you get is a cookie and a Meet & Greet. Not really interested in standing in line for characters and if the cookie is anything like the free ones during the MVMCP, I would rather buy one of the fun snacks (especially ice cream from the new ice cream place at the Boardwalk or one of those cakes from the new bakery at Disney Springs) as a special treat than "spend" my calories on a stale cookie...



DDad and I have gone to every one since 2006.  They give you a nice pewter ornament dated with a new design each year.  You get this as you leave the venue.  There is a specific section to purchase DVC merchandise; pins, shirts ect.  Last year they clearanced the Vera Bradley DVC black quilted bags.  I purchased the tote for $64.00.  The mixers were much different a decade ago; unlimited cookies and drinks and not near the number of persons attending.  They do have several photo ops with Disney characters, a DVC informational area.  You get a coupon for 1 iced rice krispie treat and unlimited ice water and I believe cider.  There is 'cruise ship' entertainment; loud music for the kids to dance too.  It is loud and crowded.  I collect the ornaments, so we go for that.  I usually purchase the matching pin - exclusive to this event unless you pay a premium price on eBay.  We usually stay 30-40 minutes.  Maybe more, maybe less.  We have taken advantage of the photos in prior years if the lines weren't too long.  We will generally schedule this around out Epcot day as we do our trip planning.  It's nice they've published the schedule this early.  Allows for planning.


----------



## Flossbolna

DiznyDi said:


> DDad and I have gone to every one since 2006.  They give you a nice pewter ornament dated with a new design each year.  You get this as you leave the venue.  There is a specific section to purchase DVC merchandise; pins, shirts ect.  Last year they clearanced the Vera Bradley DVC black quilted bags.  I purchased the tote for $64.00.  The mixers were much different a decade ago; unlimited cookies and drinks and not near the number of persons attending.  They do have several photo ops with Disney characters, a DVC informational area.  You get a coupon for 1 iced rice krispie treat and unlimited ice water and I believe cider.  There is 'cruise ship' entertainment; loud music for the kids to dance too.  It is loud and crowded.  I collect the ornaments, so we go for that.  I usually purchase the matching pin - exclusive to this event unless you pay a premium price on eBay.  We usually stay 30-40 minutes.  Maybe more, maybe less.  We have taken advantage of the photos in prior years if the lines weren't too long.  We will generally schedule this around out Epcot day as we do our trip planning.  It's nice they've published the schedule this early.  Allows for planning.



Thanks! The ornament does sound very nice and would be a nice souvenir from the trip. And rice krispie treats will be far more popular in my party than cookies!  I think I will plan on being in Epcot that day as well, seems easy enough! And if we hate it, we can just leave immediately.

I assume I can bring guests, i.e. my travel party?


----------



## twinklebug

Flossbolna said:


> Thanks! The ornament does sound very nice and would be a nice souvenir from the trip. And rice krispie treats will be far more popular in my party than cookies!  I think I will plan on being in Epcot that day as well, seems easy enough! And if we hate it, we can just leave immediately.
> 
> I assume I can bring guests, i.e. my travel party?



Good to hear this! Everyone should try the holiday party at least once. Bring your traveling party. I've always brought in my kids, but I've seen others with Grandparents and friends there too. Don't go near the end or you'll miss the drawings and all the DJ fun.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Flossbolna said:


> Has any one of the Groupies here taken part in the Christmas Member Mixers? . . . . . . .  I would rather buy one of the fun snacks . . . . .  as a special treat than "spend" my calories on a stale cookie...



DiznyDi and I remember in the early days there were tables of fabulous treats, cookies, tarts, and drinks for the taking, no "Coupon" for a single treat like it is now.  The first ones we attended were held just outside of the Epcot International Gate.  They used tall bushes to wall off the old bus drop-offs that are there (yup, in the early 90's they had bus drop-off/pick-up outside the gate.  They have since removed the concrete and planted grass in the oval areas.)  It has gotten so large now that the large auditorium they use is more appropriate.  But it is VERY loud with the cruse ship guy pounding the beat continually and it generally is not Christmas type music.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Flossbolna said:


> Thanks! The ornament does sound very nice and would be a nice souvenir from the trip. And rice krispie treats will be far more popular in my party than cookies!  I think I will plan on being in Epcot that day as well, seems easy enough! And if we hate it, we can just leave immediately.
> 
> I assume I can bring guests, i.e. my travel party?



There's a limit to the number you can bring in - maybe 6?  Each of you will get a coupon for a cookie but there will only be one ornament given to your group. 

We've been at WDW for a few of them but did not make it to one until last year.  I'd go again to get the ornament if I were around but I'd wait until the event had been going at least an hour before heading in.  We waited for 30 minutes after it started last year and still had a 20-25 minute wait in line to get in.     Music was loud so we just walked around, collected our cookies, had some lemonade and rice krispie or something and left, collecting our ornament as we exited.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> DiznyDi and I remember in the early days there were tables of fabulous treats, cookies, tarts, and drinks for the taking, no "Coupon" for a single treat like it is now.  The first ones we attended were held just outside of the Epcot International Gate.  They used tall bushes to wall off the old bus drop-offs that are there (yup, in the early 90's they had bus drop-off/pick-up outside the gate.  They have since removed the concrete and planted grass in the oval areas.)  It has gotten so large now that the large auditorium they use is more appropriate.  But it is VERY loud with the cruse ship guy pounding the beat continually and it generally is not Christmas type music.



We were never there on the correct day when they held them there, but I remember walking past the tent and sighing how we'd be at the airport when the party would be going on.    What I liked much better about that location was that it didn't require a ticket in to a park.  At least having it at one of the convention centers is better than the Epcot location IMO.


----------



## Dizny Dad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> . . . . .   What I liked much better about that location was that it didn't require a ticket in to a park.  . . . . . .



Yeah, being an AP holder, I never considered how it does exclude some that may have not planned to be at Epcot that day and didn't have a park hopper.   We have attended multiple convention center events and there always seems to be enough room.


----------



## Flossbolna

Thanks for all the feedback!! My guess is that the reason for the location is that this is a space that is rented out less often - especially in the afternoons, while the convention center can earn money with conventions during that time frame...

But I agree that it seems kind of strange to invite people to a party and then tell them that they have to pay an entrance fee. 

And those parties of the old time sound fabulous! My boyfriend is a Floridian (has been an AP holder since 1982 - that is the first year they introduced the APs) and he often tells stories of the old WDW that make me really sad that I missed out on this. My first visit was in 2004 and I became a DVC member in 2010, so I really missed out on a lot of the more charming WDW.


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> Hey, the thread was below the fold again!  Time to kick it up a little . . .
> 
> Anybody ever take the Steam Train Tour?  I personally loved it; maybe a bit long for others in my party, but it was great fun, had early morning views of an empty Main St. USA, visited the Round House, had my picture taken in the cab of one of the Locomotive.
> 
> OK, here's your question of the day . . .try your memory first before looking it up . . How many Locomotives are there and what are their names?




DDad...we've never taken that tour.  We keep saying that we are going to have to start taking some tours at WDW but so far we have only done the discontinued Segway tour at EPCOT.  I have no idea on the locomotive names but I'm going to guess that one of them is Lily Belle?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> Hey, the thread was below the fold again!  Time to kick it up a little . . .
> 
> Anybody ever take the Steam Train Tour?  I personally loved it; maybe a bit long for others in my party, but it was great fun, had early morning views of an empty Main St. USA, visited the Round House, had my picture taken in the cab of one of the Locomotive.
> 
> OK, here's your question of the day . . .try your memory first before looking it up . . How many Locomotives are there and what are their names?



I've been on several of the tours over the years but not the steam train yet.  It's the next one I'd like to do.

I think one of the locomotives is named after a person who worked with Walt on them but I'm drawing a blank on the name of the man.


----------



## Flossbolna

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I think one of the locomotives is named after a person who worked with Walt on them but I'm drawing a blank on the name of the man.



Ward Kimball must be the one you are thinking of. During D23 last year we went to a showing of old home movies that related to Disney. One was of Walt Disney visiting the Kimball family and riding Ward's train. His son was there and talked about the home movie. It was really interesting. I think the train that Ward Kimball used to have is now owned by John Lasseter and you can see the engine featured on one of the wine bottles for one of the Lasseter Family Winery wines.

I have never done the steam train tour, only did Keys to the Kingdom and Wild by Design (which has been discontinued) at AK. Wild by Design was great as we learned so much about AK and how everything has a meaning there.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Granny* - yup, one is the Lilly Belle!

There are 4 restored Locomotives that take you for that magical ride around the Magic Kingdom, all are narrow-gauge trains, originally built between 1916 and 1928.  Each Locomotive pulls four passenger cars:

*Walter E. Disney*, named after Walt Disney
*Lilly Belle*, named after Walt’s wife, Lillian
*Roy O. Disney*, named after Walt’s brother
*Roger E. Broggie*, named after an original Imagineer who led the railroad project at Walt Disney World Resort
I have had a fascination with steam engines for a long time; in fact, I passed my professional engineering license by selecting all of the steam generation/energy conversion problems I could find in the myriad of test questions.  I began collecting small miniature working steam engines right after I was married, but the need to provide for the family and to stop buying man-toys soon over rode that; and I haven't collected an engine in quite some time.  Gee, I am now asking myself why I shared all of that with you; it obviously is a somewhat slow afternoon . . . . oh well . . .


----------



## Flossbolna

Ah, I guess the Ward Kimball is at Disneyland then...


----------



## jimmytammy

*Dad*, we took the train tour a few trips back and really enjoyed.  Enough so that we all agreed we would love to do it again someday.


----------



## horselover

Hey groupie friends!       My trip to New Zealand & Sydney was incredible!  I honestly don't even have the words to describe how beautiful New Zealand is.  It lived up to every expectation I had for it & more.  I cannot wait to get back there in Aug. for our family trip.  Pure pleasure & no work commitments.  Our pace was fast to put it mildly. I'm exhausted.  I really liked Sydney too but one full day & a 1/4 day is nowhere near enough to enjoy Sydeny.  I'll go back for sure.   I will post some next week once I'm settled back into the home routine.   DH & I head to WDW Ftiday for a long weekend anniversary trip.  I think it will be pool heavy & not park heavy.  Not exactly looking forward to getting on another plane again so soon.    

I have one picture for now.  This one was a huge deal for me.  I'm terrified of heights, but I managed somehow to overcome that fear & I climbed the Sydney Harbor Bridge!     I highly recommend it if you're ever in Sydney.  If I can do it anyone can!


----------



## DiznyDi

Julie - I followed your photos on FB - in a word - fabulous!

Wishing you and 'Anniversary Guy' a very Happy Anniversary!  Enjoy!


----------



## jimmytammy

*Julie*, so glad you had a great trip and made it home safely!  I too followed along on FB and really enjoyed the pics and sharing in the adventures. Hope you folks have a great WDW Anniversary trip!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Julie* - so sorry, I'm just a poop; I just don't do Facebook so I missed your pictures all are raving about.  Looking forward to seeing some on our thread, and, of course, hearing about of some of your adventures! 

*Welcome Home*


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> Julie - I followed your photos on FB - in a word - fabulous!
> 
> Wishing you and 'Anniversary Guy' a very Happy Anniversary!  Enjoy!



Anniversary Guy    I forgot all about that.  

Thank you for the kind comments.  The pictures don't even do it justice.  I will have lots more to share but won't get to it until at least next week.  Not really sure what I was thinking booking a 5:45 am flight for tomorrow.         Lots to do today.  Lets just say Anniversary Guy did a great job handling the cooking, but the cleaning not so much.   Need to make a grocery store run too so the boys have some food to eat while we're gone.  Food is good.   

Back next week with some pictures to share!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Anniversary Guy    I forgot all about that.
> 
> Thank you for the kind comments.  The pictures don't even do it justice.  I will have lots more to share but won't get to it until at least next week.  Not really sure what I was thinking booking a 5:45 am flight for tomorrow.         Lots to do today.  Lets just say Anniversary Guy did a great job handling the cooking, but the cleaning not so much.   Need to make a grocery store run too so the boys have some food to eat while we're gone.  Food is good.
> 
> Back next week with some pictures to share!



That is a little crazy!  5:45 am.  Your body probably can't figure out where you're taking it next!    I too enjoyed your pics on facebook and hope you enjoy your WDW trip!


----------



## horselover

Now they're renaming the original Villas too?  I'm confused.  Why exactly do they need a new name?   Seems kind of stupid to me.

_Disney Vacation Club is pleased to announce an enhanced name for The Villas at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge that deepens the Resort’s roots in Disney storytelling.

Since welcoming its first Members home in 2000, this rustically elegant Disney Vacation Club Resort has celebrated the optimistic journey of Americans who rode the rails west to forge a new way of life. The villas draw inspiration from the quaint residential communities established by those pioneers along the tracks that enabled their mass migration.

*The Resort’s new name – Boulder Ridge Villas at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge* – gives that rustic community a more distinctive identity and allows Walt Disney Imagineers to bring the community’s story to life in new ways, including through the re-imagined (and soon to be renamed) Hidden Springs Pool area.

The new, more richly themed name also distinguishes the Resort’s condominium association from any proposed new Disney Vacation Club developments at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge._


----------



## twinklebug

BR VWL? 
Not _horrible_. At least I'll be able to remember it, and it keeps the acronym and could be worse. I do think they could have done better though to reflect the spirit of VWL.

I'm most relieved to hear that the old and new are officially separate DVCs.


----------



## Kathymford

horselover said:


> Now they're renaming the original Villas too?  I'm confused.  Why exactly do they need a new name?   Seems kind of stupid to me.
> 
> _Disney Vacation Club is pleased to announce an enhanced name for The Villas at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge that deepens the Resort’s roots in Disney storytelling.
> 
> Since welcoming its first Members home in 2000, this rustically elegant Disney Vacation Club Resort has celebrated the optimistic journey of Americans who rode the rails west to forge a new way of life. The villas draw inspiration from the quaint residential communities established by those pioneers along the tracks that enabled their mass migration.
> 
> *The Resort’s new name – Boulder Ridge Villas at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge* – gives that rustic community a more distinctive identity and allows Walt Disney Imagineers to bring the community’s story to life in new ways, including through the re-imagined (and soon to be renamed) Hidden Springs Pool area.
> 
> The new, more richly themed name also distinguishes the Resort’s condominium association from any proposed new Disney Vacation Club developments at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge._



Wait. So does this mean the new villas will have a new name too? Besides this one?

REJECTED.


----------



## twinklebug

Kathymford said:


> Wait. So does this mean the new villas will have a new name too? Besides this one?
> 
> REJECTED.


The new units are Copper Creek Villas & Cabins at Disney's Wilderness Lodge (also confirmed.)

Be sure to take a big swig of whatever you're drinking before attempting to say both together.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

New Richly themed?  Boulder Ridge?  

Disney, you're not making me happy.


----------



## pangyal

Barf.


----------



## twinklebug

The announcement also says they are renaming the Silver Springs Pool area. (It does not say what the name will be.)  I suspect the new name of the villas is a hint as to the theme of the pool (Giant rock formations around/in the pool?)

Rocks I don't care about, but if they give us back the tons of trees and shade, as well as the springs in the pool we may enjoy the new pool. We have tons of time to ponder on this though.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

I don't like all this change. The grounds weren't enough, now our villas name?


----------



## _auroraborealis_

Based on my understanding of timeshare/condo law, name changes are non-material changes so they can do whatever.

Apparently, VWL Classic is going to be all about... rocks.


----------



## sleepydog25

pangyal said:


> Barf.


Amen.  Hate.  It.  BRV??  Isn't that an SUV?  CCCV?  Sounds like the team we beat in hockey during the 1980 Olympics.  I've been on board for changing MGM to DHS.  I've been okay with going from Downtown Disney to Disney Springs.  I ain't changing what I call my home. . .besides it's on my license plates.  Not gonna change.


----------



## Lisa P.

Hm, I hope the new name doesn't reflect the appearance of the future landscaping. Going from the densely treed surroundings of the pre-construction VWL to a boulder ridge doesn't sound terribly appealing to me.  Maybe it's just a nod to the appearance of the planned pool upgrade.  I hope.

We can hope.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

And what is wrong with keeping Hidden Springs?  Oh, probably no springs any more.    I should clarify - probably no springs in the pool.  We'll probably get the boulders out there with a water fall running into the Copper creek ala the pool by VGF.  Ta da - amazing new theme!

_(I see twinklebug had a similar thought)_


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> And what is wrong with keeping Hidden Springs?  Oh, probably no springs any more.    I should clarify - probably no springs in the pool.  We'll probably get the boulders out there with a water fall running into the Copper creek ala the pool by VGF.  Ta da - amazing new theme!
> 
> _(I see twinklebug had a similar thought)_



Those waterfalls at the GF, SSR and even the Kidani (play area) pools look so underwhelming. Not to mention falling water adds noise. Bubbles are soothing  

It's not too late to get them to re-think on their design plan for the pool! We only need to contact them (a few times each!). I'm not an owner at VWL, but have no problem writing to let them know we want the bubbling springs and trees back!


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi made our December reservations at The Lodge, and with the room requests, she was very explicit - No main lodge (South Wing) room!  We are hoping that the South Wing, along with the cabins, remain separate and only accessible at 11 month to the New Guys (or New Points, should I say).  We really do not want to be in the main building; we want our private little world we have come to know and love.  And with that goes the old villas to the old points.  Name them what you will, but keep me in The Lodge I consider home. 

I have never understood why we very rarely get our room request, even though we make reservations at 11 months out.  We arrive early and let them know we will wait all day before getting to our room; but more times than not we get a room on the bus side, lower floor; exactly opposite of our request.  So with this new situation, when we get put in a South Wing room, I will pull out my official Moose call and use it LOUDLY to let all know how unhappy we are.  Dang; I can feel it comin' . . . . .


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover said:


> Now they're renaming the original Villas too?  I'm confused.  Why exactly do they need a new name?   Seems kind of stupid to me.
> 
> _Disney Vacation Club is pleased to announce an enhanced name for The Villas at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge that deepens the Resort’s roots in Disney storytelling.
> 
> Since welcoming its first Members home in 2000, this rustically elegant Disney Vacation Club Resort has celebrated the optimistic journey of Americans who rode the rails west to forge a new way of life. The villas draw inspiration from the quaint residential communities established by those pioneers along the tracks that enabled their mass migration.
> 
> *The Resort’s new name – Boulder Ridge Villas at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge* – gives that rustic community a more distinctive identity and allows Walt Disney Imagineers to bring the community’s story to life in new ways, including through the re-imagined (and soon to be renamed) Hidden Springs Pool area.
> 
> The new, more richly themed name also distinguishes the Resort’s condominium association from any proposed new Disney Vacation Club developments at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge._


Boy* Julie*, you hit a nerve with this one  I shared this post with Tammy and she immediately started giving me feedback(not good either).  We both feel the same, leave well enough alone.  In other words, we were here first!


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> DiznyDi made our December reservations at The Lodge, and with the room requests, she was very explicit - No main lodge (South Wing) room!  We are hoping that the South Wing, along with the cabins, remain separate and only accessible at 11 month to the New Guys (or New Points, should I say).  We really do not want to be in the main building; we want our private little world we have come to know and love.  And with that goes the old villas to the old points.  Name them what you will, but keep me in The Lodge I consider home.
> 
> I have never understood why we very rarely get our room request, even though we make reservations at 11 months out.  We arrive early and let them know we will wait all day before getting to our room; but more times than not we get a room on the bus side, lower floor; exactly opposite of our request.  So with this new situation, when we get put in a South Wing room, I will pull out my official Moose call and use it LOUDLY to let all know how unhappy we are.  Dang; I can feel it comin' . . . . .


*Dad*, you let us all know when you are going to pull out your Moose Call, we will all join in, and like the walls of Jericho, *we will be heard!! *Maybe enough so that the new cabins will crumble


----------



## DiznyDi

Boy, reading over yesterdays comments - we sure are a passionate bunch!  

Do we have any Groupies currently in the World to give us an update?


----------



## Flossbolna

Do we have to rename the thread??? Are we going to be the BRV (hey, at least we are not named after a sandwich!) and CCV Groupies? Or do we not let those newcomers in???

To be honest, I think the name is so complicated that most people won't use it anyway. I think someone else said that they will be VWL1 and VWL2 and I think that will indeed be the name that people are going to use. Or even VWL-BR and VWL-CC, like with Kidani and Jambo. 

And I don't like what other people have been saying about rocks and such! I don't want a rocky wilderness, I much prefer a green wilderness, please!


----------



## rkstocke5609

Blah.  Boulder Ridge sounds like 5 housing developments I've driven by in MN.  Boulders be damned!


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> _*The Resort’s new name – Boulder Ridge Villas at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge* – gives that rustic community a more distinctive identity and allows Walt Disney Imagineers to bring the community’s story to life in new ways, including through the re-imagined (and soon to be renamed) Hidden Springs Pool area.
> _



I do understand the re-naming rationale to distinguish the two DVC resorts at WL.  And I agree with *Flossy* that the new acronyms will be VWL-BR and VWL-CC.   But to us Groupies, it will always be just VWL.  Kind of like the original OKW owners still call their resort DVC.  

The name change doesn't excite me much and I hope that they don't think that this new name gives them permission to avoid planting trees again. 

But the part that really scares me in this quote is "allows Walt Disney Imagineers to bring the community's story to life in new ways".  I hope they don't mess with the decor of the VWL lobby or other common areas just to tell a stupid story about rocks.


----------



## Granny

Flossbolna said:


> Do we have to rename the thread??? Are we going to be the BRV (hey, at least we are not named after a sandwich!) and CCV Groupies? Or do we not let those newcomers in???



As always, we will let the newcomers visit.  But if they start raving about their new home resort that ruined ours, we may politely ask them to move along to somewhere else.


----------



## twinklebug

Okay, I missed that. Why does VWL need a new story? It an old artisan's lodge. No actual trophies here, unless you count Walt's train cars


----------



## Flossbolna

Granny said:


> As always, we will let the newcomers visit.  But if they start raving about their new home resort that ruined ours, we may politely ask them to move along to somewhere else.



Part of my question was tongue in cheek (tried to indicate that by using many ???), but I am really wondering what kind of dynamic these two groups will develop. Part of DVC ownership is often a pride of one's home, and the VWL groupies definitely are very strong on this. A lot of this can be shared, like the love for the lobby, the geyser, the pool. But then there are two different owner groups at the same resort. What if the dues for the new resort will be lower (they certainly will be lower per point as the association will have more points per room if it follows the current model) and then on the other hand the new owners might be miffed that a VWLBR studio is so much less points than theirs. It will be interesting to watch...


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> Boy, reading over yesterdays comments - we sure are a passionate bunch!
> 
> Do we have any Groupies currently in the World to give us an update?



We're here.  We'll take a ride over this weekend & report back.

Undercover Moose is on the case!


----------



## Granny

Flossbolna said:


> Part of my question was tongue in cheek (tried to indicate that by using many ???), but I am really wondering what kind of dynamic these two groups will develop. Part of DVC ownership is often a pride of one's home, and the VWL groupies definitely are very strong on this. A lot of this can be shared, like the love for the lobby, the geyser, the pool. But then there are two different owner groups at the same resort. What if the dues for the new resort will be lower (they certainly will be lower per point as the association will have more points per room if it follows the current model) and then on the other hand the new owners might be miffed that a VWLBR studio is so much less points than theirs. It will be interesting to watch...




*Flossy*...yes, I understood the tongue in cheek and my response was trying to be the same.  But I do think there will be a separate dynamic just as there is already one for WL and VWL.   I can see new owners at VWL-CC being completely ecstatic over everything at the entire property as their excitement from a new purchase mirrors ours when we bought 15 years ago.  And I can even see a little snobbery regarding their beautiful cabins and (possibly) superior 1BR and 2BR villas.  

I think all of us Groupies are happy to welcome new neighbors, but are very unhappy to see the potential changes to the resort that we loved so much for its tranquility and the setting in the woods.  Right now I am feeling about the same that I was when they first announced the new project, and I've lost any good feeling momentum I might have been building up these past few months.  

I kept telling myself that the new overall WL property will be awesome and that Disney will plant a bunch of trees and we'll all be okay with the new development.  But this name change is about the worst possible one they could choose as nothing about it says trees.

I think the only worse name (slightly) that they could have chosen would have been Barren Desert Villas at Wilderness Lodge.


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> Okay, I missed that. Why does VWL need a new story?



It doesn't.  Unless they want the new story to reflect the fact that there won't be many trees around.  I guess they need a backstory to explain why there are so few trees in the wilderness.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> *Right now I am feeling about the same that I was when they first announced the new project, and I've lost any good feeling momentum I might have been building up these past few months. *


 Exactly my sentiments.  I didn't take the new build announcement well in the beginning, but after having stayed there in February and giving myself time to reflect that not all change is bad, I had a mild change of heart:  "Perhaps the new sections and landscaping won't be so bad."  Hmm.  This change may be in name only, but it makes me very leery.  As for me and mine, it will always be VWL (either 1 or BR).  They'll have to pry VWL from my cold, dead hands.     I'll be yelling, "Take me back to the original VWL!"


----------



## rkstocke5609

Granny said:


> *Flossy*...yes, I understood the tongue in cheek and my response was trying to be the same.  But I do think there will be a separate dynamic just as there is already one for WL and VWL.   I can see new owners at VWL-CC being completely ecstatic over everything at the entire property as their excitement from a new purchase mirrors ours when we bought 15 years ago.  And I can even see a little snobbery regarding their beautiful cabins and (possibly) superior 1BR and 2BR villas.
> 
> I think all of us Groupies are happy to welcome new neighbors, but are very unhappy to see the potential changes to the resort that we loved so much for its tranquility and the setting in the woods.  Right now I am feeling about the same that I was when they first announced the new project, and I've lost any good feeling momentum I might have been building up these past few months.
> 
> I kept telling myself that the new overall WL property will be awesome and that Disney will plant a bunch of trees and we'll all be okay with the new development.  But this name change is about the worst possible one they could choose as nothing about it says trees.
> 
> I think the only worse name (slightly) that they could have chosen would have been Barren Desert Villas at Wilderness Lodge.


Rattlesnake Retreat?
Timberline Lodge(from the Shining)?


----------



## Granny

rkstocke5609 said:


> Rattlesnake Retreat?
> Timberline Lodge(from the Shining)?



I would have really liked Timberline Villas as a name....

...the name invokes a feeling of lots of trees
...the road it is located on is called Timberline Road
...some people think the hallway looks like The Shining hallway already!


----------



## sleepydog25

Truth in advertising names. . . . .
1) Lone Pine Lodge
2) Sandy Trails Villas
3) Missing Springs Suites
4) Beachless Cabins and Villas


----------



## Kathymford

I was starting to get a little excited about the new villas. I love seeing new offerings and new things to explore. But the name change of the original villas just doesn't sit right with me. I kind of get why they had to do it, but meh. I am ok with some change, but this one I don't like one bit mister! I'm sure I will be fine and I will still love it. But they need to hurry and show some artist renderings to get me excited again.

In other news, I'm not even sure _when_ we will even be coming back. We have postponed our Dark Side trip to *2018 *(BOOOOO), and while I don't think it's impossible that we come back before then, it's just a big, fat boo. Well, at least I've got our first reservation at VGC for the Disneyland Half coming up in September.


----------



## Granny

Okay, I threw out my conspiracy theory on the other thread, so I might as well repeat it here.

The theory goes something like this:  Disney wants to make the current VWL as undesirable as possible to undermine the resale market for VWL while they are trying to sell the new CC Villas & Cabins.  So far, it appears that they are almost going out of their way to achieve that goal.


----------



## Dizny Dad

I, too, am looking forward to Welcoming Home the Lodge Enthusiasts involved in the new Wilderness Lodge DVC Resort.  But I can hear us now; "So, are you a Groupie1 or Groupie2?"  We will always want to differentiate who's who.  I will work hard not to think there is a difference, but I am probably kidding myself.  I am weak . . .

*Jimmy* - Love it when you go Biblical!

And for those interested, this is how I see it when I pull out the magical Moose Call at the front desk when I am stuck in a South Wing Room . . .


----------



## cindy_k

You can be the Originals! 
Just sit in the rocking chairs and tell tales of "I remember when..."


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Okay, I threw out my conspiracy theory on the other thread, so I might as well repeat it here.
> 
> The theory goes something like this:  Disney wants to make the current VWL as undesirable as possible to undermine the resale market for VWL while they are trying to sell the new CC Villas & Cabins.  So far, it appears that they are almost going out of their way to achieve that goal.


Hmmm, intriguing theory.  It may very well have started with the muddled and mediocre refurbishment a couple of years ago.  Then the topiaries disappeared.  Dr Watson, you may have stumbled upon something here. . .


----------



## wildernessDad

Boulder Ridge Villas
https://local.yahoo.com/info-169135404-boulder-ridge-villas-ramona


----------



## twinklebug

_"What's in a name_? that which we call a rose. By any other name would smell as sweet."- B.S. (Billy, aka William Shakespeare)


----------



## wildernessDad

Boulder Ridge Villas.  Should have been changed to Pete Dominick's Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge.  Therein lies the distinction between the old and the new.


----------



## wildernessDad

The name of the new resort should have been 'Cabins Out Yonder and Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge.'


----------



## Nicoal13

Granny said:


> Hi Nicoal!
> 
> Sorry to hear that your DH is not a fan of WDW trips.  I feel in many ways that I've been blessed, and one of them is that my DW enjoys our trips as much as I do.  But it sounds like you have a great group for your September trip.  Have a great one!



As much as I wish he enjoyed WDW, I can't force him, so DS and I enjoy it together or with other family and friends. Now DH does love Vero, so we've worked that into our vacation rotation as well


----------



## Nicoal13

Not sure how I feel about the new name. Excited to see the cabins though.


----------



## Dean Marino

Just my humble opinion....

Call the Villas whatever you like.  Just don't try to mess with our CONTRACT.  Distinguish the two offerings?  GOOD - I am not paying for that new infrastructure, beyond "shared facility".


----------



## Granny

Dean Marino said:


> Just my humble opinion....
> 
> Call the Villas whatever you like.  Just don't try to mess with our CONTRACT.  Distinguish the two offerings?  GOOD - I am not paying for that new infrastructure, beyond "shared facility".




I think you are in good shape then.  If anything, we should see a reduction in some of the shared costs since they are adding the cabins to the WL capacity but my guess is they won't change the current staff requirements much.  Which means our piece of the pie should be going down.  However, I am not optimistic that we'll see reduced annual fees no matter what they do.


----------



## Lisann

BWV Dreamin said:


> The grounds weren't enough


I agree. The grounds at Wilderness Lodge have always been so beautiful. Just the way they were.



Lisa P. said:


> Going from the densely treed surroundings


Again, trees equal beauty. 



twinklebug said:


> have no problem writing to let them know we want the bubbling springs and trees back!


Ditto.



Granny said:


> and I hope that they don't think that this new name gives them permission to avoid planting trees again.


New and mature trees can certainly be planted. Just seems like a like of work to rip them out and then "landscape" (I know that it creates a clearing for the construction and all, just don't like it).

Boulders and trees can co-exist. Just sayin'.  But I am such a tree person, I hope Disney restores this area to its former beauty and then some!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Granny said:


> Okay, I threw out my conspiracy theory on the other thread, so I might as well repeat it here.
> 
> The theory goes something like this:  Disney wants to make the current VWL as undesirable as possible to undermine the resale market for VWL while they are trying to sell the new CC Villas & Cabins.  So far, it appears that they are almost going out of their way to achieve that goal.


I think the only worst name they could have given would have been " Concrete Villas". Boulder just about evokes that same thought.


----------



## Firepath

Granny said:


> But the part that really scares me in this quote is "allows Walt Disney Imagineers to bring the community's story to life in new ways".  I hope they don't mess with the decor of the VWL lobby or other common areas just to tell a stupid story about rocks.



"Once upon a time there was a beautiful villa near what was then the Wilderness Lodge. It was peaceful and relaxing, surrounded by trees and a lovely beach..."


----------



## rkstocke5609

Oh no.  I just had a terrible dream that they reimagined the Boulder Ridge story and it involved those troll/boulder creatures from frozen!  They rolled around in the lobby and the new pool area and from time to time transformed and offered up useless Information and suggested that you buy more points so that you could afford to book a cabin next trip!  Oh the horror!


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> I, too, am looking forward to Welcoming Home the Lodge Enthusiasts involved in the new Wilderness Lodge DVC Resort.  But I can hear us now; "So, are you a Groupie1 or Groupie2?"  We will always want to differentiate who's who.  I will work hard not to think there is a difference, but I am probably kidding myself.  I am weak . . .
> 
> *Jimmy* - Love it when you go Biblical!
> 
> And for those interested, this is how I see it when I pull out the magical Moose Call at the front desk when I am stuck in a South Wing Room . . .
> View attachment 170354


If you want to give this said Moose Call a listen, go to this site 



I think it represents well(its 56 secs. long)if you listen to the entire thing how we are all feeling right now about all thats happening around our home.  We have enough time before *DiznyDad* heads home next time to practice this Moose Call.  Let our voices(or calls) be heard!!


----------



## twinklebug

Any groupies travel within the US in the more recent years with a lost id? My 18yo just lost his wallet. There's near zilch chance of recovering it before Monday when we leave, he only has a college ID, ss card, birth certificate. No other id in his name. :/ (scratch the college ID, he says he never got it.)

 Dizny Dad, may I borrow your moose call to blow in his ear when we finally get to Florida?


----------



## Starwind

twinklebug said:


> Any groupies travel within the US in the more recent years with a lost id? My 18yo just lost his wallet. There's near zilch chance of recovering it before Monday when we leave, he only has a college ID, ss card, birth certificate. No other id in his name. :/ (scratch the college ID, he says he never got it.)
> 
> Dizny Dad, may I borrow your moose call to blow in his ear when we finally get to Florida?



I have not had to do this, however:

TSA's page about ID requirements:  https://www.tsa.gov/travel/security-screening/identification

Note the section at the bottom re: forgot your id.

My suggestion would be to allow plenty of extra time and bring what he does have.  Something like a copy of his college tuition receipt showing his address may be helpful, too.

Also, check with your airline as they may have their own requirements, too.

Hopefully some others will have experienced advice.

SW


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

So last night I finally dropped DVC a note about my questions, concerns and dissatisfaction with what they are doing to the WL resort.  At least when they quote "due to member request" I'll know that they know there was one person who didn't request.  I really hate that quote.  And the name change?  Boulder Ridge is way over used as it is.  Did anyone else google it?  I stopped looking after the first 20 entries.   We have Boulder Ridge in Reno.  There are companies called Boulder Ridge.  A Boulder Ridge Wild Animal park in MI.  Boulder Ridge rentals in TX etc etc etc.  A name to allow them a richer back story.  Bah.    Maybe they don't have too many Boulders in FL but most of the country has them in spades.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Lookie what I see happening tomorrow.....a groupie birthday!

*Happy Birthday MiaSRN62!*


----------



## wildernessDad

When I think boulders, I think of the Flintstones.


----------



## wildernessDad

I kinda like Moose Ridge Villas.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> When I think boulders, I think of the Flintstones.



I mostly think Colorado and skiing.  Maybe their moving the Blizzard Beach summmit plummet over to the new villas pool?  Snow covered rocks?  Rocky Mountain High?


----------



## Lisann

I'm sure the new and improved Wilderness Lodge area will be beautiful when all the construction is finished.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday MiaSRN62!!!!


----------



## Dean Marino

Starwind said:


> I have not had to do this, however:
> 
> TSA's page about ID requirements:  https://www.tsa.gov/travel/security-screening/identification
> 
> Note the section at the bottom re: forgot your id.
> 
> My suggestion would be to allow plenty of extra time and bring what he does have.  Something like a copy of his college tuition receipt showing his address may be helpful, too.
> 
> Also, check with your airline as they may have their own requirements, too.
> 
> Hopefully some others will have experienced advice.
> 
> SW




I'll tell you what Sandy and I do....

Several years ago, we got US Passports.  Each trip, we carry these, and lock 'em in the safe.

We have not needed to USE these yet.... but in the event we are robbed & lose our Driver's Licencese's in the process?  We can board a plane.
In the event the TSA decides it does not "like" a state License (they have been working on this for a good 4 years) - we have Pass Ports.
If an airline stink occurs - and we have to get home through Canada?  we have passports.

So - all personal opinion, others may disagree, this is just what WE do.  We have US Passports.


----------



## jimmytammy

Lisann said:


> I'm sure the new and improved Wilderness Lodge area will be beautiful when all the construction is finished.


We sure hope so!  We dont complain about much round here, so this is our time in the sun, or should that be our time in the clouds.  Seriously, it took us awhile to swallow the idea of cabins, Hidden Springs being demolished, etc., etc.
Now this!  I think we are just wanting it to be over, let us get back to "our norm" so we can once again enjoy home as we once knew it. 

Our family went through some major upheaval a few years ago when our area we live went through massive changes.  Bear in mind, we were so country where I grew up, we lived on a gravel road, and I vaguely remember it when I was young.  Fast forward to 10 yrs ago. All the sudden, we have stop lights, a school, at least 2000 new homes, a huge apt. complex, 2 shopping centers that has caused massive traffic on a road that used to be a big deal seeing 1 car a day.  This was family land, we farmed it.  Govt. came in with imminent domain on their side and we were forced to sell what wasnt taken.  

My feeling remains, put it back like it was!  Change is going to happen.  In this country, our insatiable need to make more money, at any cost, is sad.  In this case, its an emotional cost for us groupies.


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday Maria! *


----------



## Flossbolna

jimmytammy said:


> Now this! I think we are just wanting it to be over, let us get back to "our norm" so we can once again enjoy home as we once knew it.



Yes, I think we were all ready to see some nice concept art of the new restaurant and the new pool. Instead we got rocks... I think if the whole name announcement would have been accompanied by a few pretty pictures, we would feel much better about it. And I am even a very new owner and have never stayed there yet. Get to stay there later this year despite the current construction because I still want to finally stay at my new home. As an overseas owner, I am not at WDW so often and our next DVC stay is most likely going to be Aulani, so who knows when we will be back at WDW to stay at VWL?


----------



## Lisann

jimmytammy said:


> so we can once again enjoy home as we once knew it.



Oh, I so agree. But at the end of the day, I don't think the Imagineers' goal is to make WL worse.

Wilderness Lodge has such a place in fan's hearts. I'm so trying to be positive and hoping that we will all _love it even more_ when it is completed, but it's difficult to hold on to that when we don't know what's in store at the end. Part of what makes this change difficult, is that Wilderness Lodge is beautiful just the way it is/was.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Jimmy* - If you ask DiznyDi, she will concur that I don't need any practice making my Moose Call get attention. 

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARIA!!*


----------



## twinklebug

Happy Birthday @MiaSRN62!


----------



## sleepydog25

*Best wishes for a great day, Mia!!  *


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Maria !!!*


----------



## Granny

Lisann said:


> Oh, I so agree. But at the end of the day, I don't think the Imagineers' goal is to make WL worse.
> 
> Wilderness Lodge has such a place in fan's hearts. I'm so trying to be positive and hoping that we will all _love it even more_ when it is completed, but it's difficult to hold on to that when we don't know what's in store at the end. Part of what makes this change difficult, is that Wilderness Lodge is beautiful just the way it is/was.



It sure was!  Part of the whole angst is that this is new ground for Disney.  They've never disrupted/modified an existing DVC resort in order to sell a different one.  And the part that concerns me is that they have zero incentive to make current VWL owners happy with the changes, and huge incentive to make the new CCV resort fantastic and attractive.  So I'm sure the overall look and feel will be very nice.  But it will certainly never be the same as it was.  I guess if you stay on the bus side of the resort it won't seem much different.   

I think we are just sensitive since we don't know the plans for the finished product beyond what we've seen posted here.  And the plans we have seen don't include the landscaping details.  So when Disney tells us our resort will be named after rocks, it does tend to make us worry for the worst possible scenario.  

Mostly, we are people who really liked VWL the way it was and who naturally are concerned about how much damage to the old look and feel will be done.  A simple name enhancement like Timberline Villas would have gone a long way to making us feel better.  Unfortunately, Disney went the other way.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> It sure was!  Part of the whole angst is that this is new ground for Disney.  They've never disrupted/modified an existing DVC resort in order to sell a different one.  And the part that concerns me is that they have zero incentive to make current VWL owners happy with the changes, and huge incentive to make the new CCV resort fantastic and attractive.  So I'm sure the overall look and feel will be very nice.  But it will certainly never be the same as it was.  I guess if you stay on the bus side of the resort it won't seem much different.
> 
> I think we are just sensitive since we don't know the plans for the finished product beyond what we've seen posted here.  And the plans we have seen don't include the landscaping details.  So when Disney tells us our resort will be named after rocks, it does tend to make us worry for the worst possible scenario.
> 
> Mostly, we are people who really liked VWL the way it was and who naturally are concerned about how much damage to the old look and feel will be done.  A simple name enhancement like Timberline Villas would have gone a long way to making us feel better.  Unfortunately, Disney went the other way.


Couldn't have said it better. . .


----------



## circhead

I would bet there are a lot of OKW owners watching what's happening with VWL.  Disney has announced a 2 year "refurbishment" of OKW.  Is Disney going to try to add-on there also?
I know it's different because OKW is all vacation club - but if they do an add-on what will happen to the original owners?  There are already 2 different contract end dates for one resort.
I wish I could get a sneak peek at what Disney is up to!


----------



## Granny

circhead said:


> I would bet there are a lot of OKW owners watching what's happening with VWL.  Disney has announced a 2 year "refurbishment" of OKW.  Is Disney going to try to add-on there also?



This just in ...at OKW, Disney has announced that they are building a new DVC resort on the OKW property.  They are going to build new deluxe villas on the banks of the existing waterway.  On all the areas that used to be golf course, they will build beautifully themed Bedouin tent villas surrounding lush waterways.  They have announced that they will rename the new resort Plush Oasis Villas & Tents.

The original resort will be renamed the Great Sahara Villas.  To accomplish this new direction, they are also going to strip most of the current lush landscaping around the resort.     

Disney reports that all this is to enhance the DVC experience, and is based on owner feedback.


----------



## Flossbolna

Granny said:


> This just in ...at OKW, Disney has announced that they are building a new DVC resort on the OKW property.  They are going to build new deluxe villas on the banks of the existing waterway.  On all the areas that used to be golf course, they will build beautifully themed Bedouin tent villas surrounding lush waterways.  They have announced that they will rename the new resort Plush Oasis Villas & Tents.
> 
> The original resort will be renamed the Great Sahara Villas.  To accomplish this new direction, they are also going to strip most of the current lush landscaping around the resort.
> 
> Disney reports that all this is to enhance the DVC experience, and is based on owner feedback.


----------



## circhead

Hey Granny maybe they can move that lush landscaping to VWL.  After all, all they need for the "Sahara Villas" is sand.


----------



## jimmytammy

I too hope for the best, but at this point, with the renaming, I differ to be skeptically optimistic...which puts me on the fence until said time when all is finished.  Back in the day, WL/VWL could do no wrong in most of our eyes.  Now, DVC has stepped in to plus something that was already a gem in our eyes...a rare gem at that.  A respite from the parks, something that is not easily gained at a lot of the other resorts.  A peaceful spot, a slice of heaven on earth.  Now to mess with that is  and messed up IMO.  I do truly and sincerely hope for all to be better in the end, but feeling a bit miffed right now at DVC and Disney for messing with us and our passion for the place


----------



## BWV Dreamin

I am just so ready for it all to be over. I have deferred staying at VWL during all of this construction. Going on 2 years since I've stayed. I WANT MY VWL BACK!!!!!!!!


----------



## rkstocke5609

Granny said:


> This just in ...at OKW, Disney has announced that they are building a new DVC resort on the OKW property.  They are going to build new deluxe villas on the banks of the existing waterway.  On all the areas that used to be golf course, they will build beautifully themed Bedouin tent villas surrounding lush waterways.  They have announced that they will rename the new resort Plush Oasis Villas & Tents.
> 
> The original resort will be renamed the Great Sahara Villas.  To accomplish this new direction, they are also going to strip most of the current lush landscaping around the resort.
> 
> Disney reports that all this is to enhance the DVC experience, and is based on owner feedback.



And, in a related press release we can now confirm that to better accomplish the "reimagined" theming the entire resort will be served by new transportation -- the "Camel".  Disney reports that owner feedback suggested that a move towards a more green alternative to the current bus transportation was in order.  Disney is reportedly in negotiations with the Saudi Royal family to provide premium camels for the resort.


----------



## circhead

rkstocke5609 said:


> And, in a related press release we can now confirm that to better accomplish the "reimagined" theming the entire resort will be served by new transportation -- the "Camel".  Disney reports that owner feedback suggested that a move towards a more green alternative to the current bus transportation was in order.  Disney is reportedly in negotiations with the Saudi Royal family to provide premium camels for the resort.



Don't give them any ideas.  I can see the camels from that long ago Aladdin parade in MGM coming back as guest transport between the Sahara Villas and the parks.  That's going to be a heck of a line at the camel stops, I think the camels only carry 2 guests at a time, and they spit.


----------



## jimmytammy

Camels...now thats funny Wonder if that means the former WL bus drivers will now officially be re-imagined as "pooper scoopers"


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> This just in ...at OKW, Disney has announced that they are building a new DVC resort on the OKW property.  They are going to build new deluxe villas on the banks of the existing waterway.  On all the areas that used to be golf course, they will build beautifully themed Bedouin tent villas surrounding lush waterways.  They have announced that they will rename the new resort Plush Oasis Villas & Tents.
> 
> The original resort will be renamed the Great Sahara Villas.  To accomplish this new direction, they are also going to strip most of the current lush landscaping around the resort.
> 
> Disney reports that all this is to enhance the DVC experience, and is based on owner feedback.



Got this from the Bus Drivers, Huh !?!


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> Got this from the Bus Drivers, Huh !?!



I usually don't like to give away my secret sources, but yeah, this one was from Joe the Bus Driver.


----------



## sleepydog25

If they could have waited just another 26 years. . .


----------



## tea pot

Granny you almost got me


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi tea pot!


----------



## Starwind

Dean Marino said:


> I'll tell you what Sandy and I do....
> 
> Several years ago, we got US Passports.  Each trip, we carry these, and lock 'em in the safe.
> 
> We have not needed to USE these yet.... but in the event we are robbed & lose our Driver's Licencese's in the process?  We can board a plane.
> In the event the TSA decides it does not "like" a state License (they have been working on this for a good 4 years) - we have Pass Ports.
> If an airline stink occurs - and we have to get home through Canada?  we have passports.
> 
> So - all personal opinion, others may disagree, this is just what WE do.  We have US Passports.



I also have passports (and have had continually since my early teens) and have made use of them for things other than traveling -- they are an excellent all-on-one piece of ID to have (photo, government issued; identity + photograph + citizenship) and quite versatile.  For the USA I got the passport card as well as the passport book, and have made use of both in different situations.  I am quite excited that Canada now has 10 year passports as an option - fewer renewals  

As for VWL.  Now that Disney has released their end of 2017 cruise itineraries (with no Hawaii...) we have decided our dates for our December 2017 trip to WDW and cruise on the Fantasy.

My sister REALLY wants to stay at the Polynesian (we never have), so our trip will start with 2 nights at the Poly (probably a standard room, though the shower in the DVC studio is pretty appealing........).  We will then switch to the Hyatt inside MCO and the next morning plan to be on the first bus to the Port.  Then either one or two weeks on the Disney Fantasy.  Then back to WDW for one night at WL -- we have stayed many times at WL and so are trying to decide which room type; I am leaning towards VWL, but we prefer the main building.  Perhaps the new south wing Copper Creek rooms (assuming that is what they are) will be available by Dec 2017 and we can try one of the new rooms 

So:  Poly(2 nights)-Hyatt(1 night)-Disney Fantasy B2B-WL/VWL/CCVC(1 night)

SW


----------



## sleepydog25

The latest "update," though it doesn't really contain anything new except what I perceive to be Disney's attempt to really, really, REALLY convince us that things will be okay.   It's gonna be super-duper, extra-gooey, stupendously better themed.  

http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resort...novations-will-expand-upon-boulder-ridge-name


----------



## Flossbolna

sleepydog25 said:


> The latest "update," though it doesn't really contain anything new except what I perceive to be Disney's attempt to really, really, REALLY convince us that things will be okay.   It's gonna be super-duper, extra-gooey, stupendously better themed.
> 
> http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resort...novations-will-expand-upon-boulder-ridge-name



The one thing I am reading out of it, that it will still keep the railway theme, however now instead of it being just a generic railway settlement, it now is a specific one: Boulder Ridge.


----------



## circhead

I don't trust it. 
"the name will not be the only thing changing.  This "Boulder Ridge" identity will make its way throughout the resort, including the renovated _Hidden Springs_ pool which will re-open with a new name and modified theme."
This gives them carte blanche to not return the "wilderness" to our home.  You remember the trees!  I'm afraid that's all they will be a memory. If I wanted a resort without trees I'd own at any of the others.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> The latest "update," though it doesn't really contain anything new except what I perceive to be Disney's attempt to really, really, REALLY convince us that things will be okay.   It's gonna be super-duper, extra-gooey, stupendously better themed.
> 
> http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resort...novations-will-expand-upon-boulder-ridge-name



Here's the line that jumped out at me:

_"the transition from The Villas at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge to Boulder Ridge Villas at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge allows Imagineers to further explore the Resort’s rugged roots."_​_
Rugged roots?  When you think of rugged terrain, does a forest spring to mind? _


----------



## Flossbolna

Hey, but the main lodge is still the Wilderness Lodge - so there MUST be some wilderness left!! And the current state is not a lot of wilderness at all, so some needs to return!


----------



## circhead

Flossbolna said:


> Hey, but the main lodge is still the Wilderness Lodge - so there MUST be some wilderness left!! And the current state is not a lot of wilderness at all, so some needs to return!



I *hope* you're right.  
I just don't trust it.  It's very expensive to bring in fully grown trees and judging by what Disney is doing at the moment - the idolatry of the bottom line - they won't foot this expense.  They already have our money - they don't need to impress us or satisfy our expectations - the newbies won't know what they're missing and will buy.

To use an expression I've seen on another thread - Has VWL been "Shanghaied".


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

So this is what I always understood the theme to be.  This is the current story from allears:

_"Adjacent to Disney's Wilderness Lodge a team of railroad workers discovers a spectacular property -- complete with lakes, trees and majestic mountains rising in the distance (Splash Mountain and Space Mountain, that is!).

These intrepid explorers decide this is the spot -- the perfect spot to set up camp as they build the transcontinental railway. They build themselves a new homestead and when it's time to move on, they leave it behind to be "re-discovered'' by Disney Vacation Club... and so the story goes!

Like Disney's Wilderness Lodge, the new resort is inspired by the tall timber and grandeur of the Rocky Mountain national park geyser country. In keeping with Disney's legendary entertainment heritage, the DVC resort will build on the storyline "imagineered'' for Disney's Wilderness Lodge property, which describes the new structure as actually "pre-dating'' Disney's Wilderness Lodge through a design reminiscent of turn-of-the century hotels built by early railroad workers in the old West national park region."_

*Turn of the century railroad hotel
Tall Timbers
Rocky Mountain national park geyser country
lakes
trees
*
Uh, yeah.  Already pretty richly themed.  Others have speculated the names are coming from either Alaska or the Northwest, neither which were on the transcontinental railway, nor even close.  

One thing that stood out to me from the additional info from DVC was this:  "_Disney’s Old Key West Resort, which opened in 1991 as Disney Vacation Club Resort, later adopted its more richly themed name as other Disney Vacation Club Resorts joined the neighborhood. Just as the Disney’s Old Key West Resort name distinguished the Resort from its neighbors and *allowed Imagineers to more deeply explore the Resort’s thematic connections to the Florida Keys*"
_
That name predates me in DVC but from what I've gathered there wasn't any big theme change.  Instead, wasn't that about the time they started removing all the little things like the peach towels, etc that made it seem more like home?  That's what I've gathered from OKW owners who are like I expect to be, still talking about bubbling pools and trees and VWL 15 years from now.


----------



## horselover

Hey groupies.  I'm back from my mission.  We took the boat over on our MK day.  A few pics to follow.  DH was a little shocked when he saw the condition of the place.  It's even changed a lot since I was there in March.  We got lunch & took it to Trout Pass to eat (having in mind chatting up the bartenders of course).  I can report that the new monstrosity on the beach (it really is huge) is what we've all pretty much known it would be.  The official line "a new enhanced food & beverage area".  The bartender we talked to said they were given the ok just last week to say that.  I did inquire whether Trout Pass would be closed.  She said they hadn't been told but given the close proximity to the new "enhanced" area my prediction is they will level Trout Pass.  It's just a matter of time.  One other thing I found out which to be honest really burned my breeches was with the name change current employees (assuming bartenders & food service here) will all have to reapply for their existing jobs.  No guarantee they will get them & seniority means nothing.  Really Disney?  Really???!!!!           Bad enough you try to spin all these changes are based on member feedback (no one asked me my opinion!) but this is how you treat your employees?  Not making me feel so magical toward them.  Our 7 mo. window opened while we were down there.  DH said he wants no part of staying there right now & the boys said the same.  We tried for BLT but couldn't get all the days so we're now at BCV.  

Given the new name & the condition of the property I'm not seeing that wilderness is coming back.  I don't think the name Boulder is by accident.  It's a lot cheaper to put in rocks then it is to replant trees.   

A few pictures.  Unfortunately we got the large boat going over which pulls in on the wrong side to get a clear shot of the beach.   The first couple shots are of the construction on the Lodge side.  A lot more trees gone from this area then when I was there in March.

The last photo is where our beloved Mickey topiary used to be.  Doesn't look like it's coming back to me.  And the bison are still gone too.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thanks for the update Julie!  Hope you had a great trip!!!

The employee thing is really pretty poor.    Not that I needed more reasons to dislike CCCV, there it is, one more.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

KAT4DISNEY said:


> So this is what I always understood the theme to be.  This is the current story from allears:
> 
> _"Adjacent to Disney's Wilderness Lodge a team of railroad workers discovers a spectacular property -- complete with lakes, trees and majestic mountains rising in the distance (Splash Mountain and Space Mountain, that is!).
> 
> These intrepid explorers decide this is the spot -- the perfect spot to set up camp as they build the transcontinental railway. They build themselves a new homestead and when it's time to move on, they leave it behind to be "re-discovered'' by Disney Vacation Club... and so the story goes!
> 
> Like Disney's Wilderness Lodge, the new resort is inspired by the tall timber and grandeur of the Rocky Mountain national park geyser country. In keeping with Disney's legendary entertainment heritage, the DVC resort will build on the storyline "imagineered'' for Disney's Wilderness Lodge property, which describes the new structure as actually "pre-dating'' Disney's Wilderness Lodge through a design reminiscent of turn-of-the century hotels built by early railroad workers in the old West national park region."_
> 
> *Turn of the century railroad hotel
> Tall Timbers
> Rocky Mountain national park geyser country
> lakes
> trees
> *
> Uh, yeah.  Already pretty richly themed.  Others have speculated the names are coming from either Alaska or the Northwest, neither which were on the transcontinental railway, nor even close.
> 
> One thing that stood out to me from the additional info from DVC was this:  "_Disney’s Old Key West Resort, which opened in 1991 as Disney Vacation Club Resort, later adopted its more richly themed name as other Disney Vacation Club Resorts joined the neighborhood. Just as the Disney’s Old Key West Resort name distinguished the Resort from its neighbors and *allowed Imagineers to more deeply explore the Resort’s thematic connections to the Florida Keys*"
> _
> That name predates me in DVC but from what I've gathered there wasn't any big theme change.  Instead, wasn't that about the time they started removing all the little things like the peach towels, etc that made it seem more like home?  That's what I've gathered from OKW owners who are like I expect to be, still talking about bubbling pools and trees and VWL 15 years from now.


Don't see anything about boulders in that description . ...


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks Julie for your most excellent sleuthing!  Makes me sad though...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy An**niversary Kathy & Le!!!*


----------



## DiznyDi

*Wishing Kathy and Le a very Happy Anniversary!*  Hope its special in every way!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary Kathy and Le!!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Me, too.  Me, too . . . . .  HAPPY ANNIVERSARY KATHY & LE!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

So with all of the renovations, I really haven't caught up with any speculation of the "Club Level" the new DVC resort will offer.  Years ago we bought into AK so we could occasionally do a Club Level stay.  We did find out that, for us, more than three days in Club Level was annoying.  Hard to explain, but we really get along just fine in a more laid back set-up (like the privacy we have in our Villas now).  I really don't need someone to keep bringing me stuff when just lounging in the corner.  But I can see where DiznyDi will be considering dumping the AK contract for a new DVC contract at The Lodge for her three day splurge in "The Club" once every other year.  Hope they have the Mushroom Soup; or maybe I can ask our Club Concierge to fetch some for us . . . .


----------



## circhead

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY KATHY & LE!! 
Hope it's magical


----------



## cindy_k

I'm checking into the WLV tomorrow for a birthday/anniversary weekend.  I will try and get a bunch of pictures.


----------



## Granny

cindy_k said:


> I'm checking into the WLV tomorrow for a birthday/anniversary weekend.  I will try and get a bunch of pictures.



Happy Birthday, and Happy Anniversary!  

Thanks for getting us an update.  As you can tell, we are hungry for any news!


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> So with all of the renovations, I really haven't caught up with any speculation of the "Club Level" the new DVC resort will offer.  Years ago we bought into AK so we could occasionally do a Club Level stay.  We did find out that, for us, more than three days in Club Level was annoying.  Hard to explain, but we really get along just fine in a more laid back set-up (like the privacy we have in our Villas now).  I really don't need someone to keep bringing me stuff when just lounging in the corner.  But I can see where DiznyDi will be considering dumping the AK contract for a new DVC contract at The Lodge for her three day splurge in "The Club" once every other year.  Hope they have the Mushroom Soup; or maybe I can ask our Club Concierge to fetch some for us . . . .




*DDad*...it's hard to project what Disney will do there since they have never come out and talked about the South Wing conversion of WL.  But I think there is a good chance that some of the new DVC villas there will be Club Level villas.  For one thing, they already have the Club Level amenities set up so no additional cost.  And they can charge more points so more $$ for Disney.  But the real reason I think there will be Club Level DVC villas is that it gives the sales personnel one more great sales tool.  Think of the sales pitch....beautiful lakeside cabins, possibly enhanced 1BR & 2BR villas with an extra bathroom or sleeper chair, possibly Grand Villas, and then Club Level villas.  I think they would be able to show any prospective buyer that the CCV resort is much superior to the current VWL.

Really, the sales pitch may be as simple as "look at the beautiful new CCV resort, and now look over to VWL surrounded by a rock pile".


----------



## LisaS

Granny said:


> Really, the sales pitch may be as simple as "look at the beautiful new CCV resort, and now look over to VWL surrounded by a rock pile".


I agree. This video sums it up for current VWL owners:


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> *. . . . . . . .* Think of the sales pitch . . . . . . . . they would be able to show any prospective buyer that the CCV resort is much superior to the current VWL. . . . . . .


Ahhhh; no.  You can fool some of the people all of the time, and all of the people some of the time, but you can't fool a Groupie.

And I s'pose they will get their own new Logo, with lots of Resort oriented clothing, key fobs, and other stuff.  Maybe we will get a token hat (with our new logo )


----------



## Granny

LisaS said:


> I agree. This video sums it up for current VWL owners:




Oh Lisa...that is just too funny, and so appropriate!!!


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> Ahhhh; no.  You can fool some of the people all of the time, and all of the people some of the time, but you can't fool a Groupie.
> 
> And I s'pose they will get their own new Logo, with lots of Resort oriented clothing, key fobs, and other stuff.  Maybe we will get a token hat (with our new logo )



Yes, I'm sure they'll throw us a bone.   Or a stone.


----------



## circhead

Looking at the pictures has me really nervous about my December trip. They have decimated the landscaping, there's no hint of a pool,  and it's only going to get worse since I don't see any evidence of any type of groundbreaking (beach gobbling) for the cabins.  Looking at what is going on I think the CM who told me the pool will be available in December was telling me what I wanted so desperately to hear and believe.
Not sure what to do - I want December to be really special - our whole family will be together for the first time for a holiday in a long time and we don't know when the next time we can all be available will be.  Our son has been told that his unit will probably be deploying in January and it will be the first trip for our newest granddaughter who arrives in July.  Any thoughts?


----------



## pinkgirlmommy

Hi!  We are brand new DVC owners and about to book our very first trip for December 2017.  VWL 1 bedroom is one of our choices, and I came here to start reading, but it is 312 pages!  This will be our first stay in anything besides CBR and I want my hubby and kids to be awed, and have always wanted to see WL.  I see that there is construction- do we think that there will be a lot still going on in December, and will that affect the rooms and lobbies and overall experience?  Also, will the pool still be closed?  If so, maybe we should wait until another time and not have this be our first DVC experience.  Monorail resorts are full, so my other options are AKL, BWV, OKW, and SSR.  Also, my book says VWL 1 bedroom sleeps 4 and Studio sleeps 5.  Is this true?  Why would the larger 1 bedroom sleep less than the studio?  If that's the case we may not book it since we may have a 5th person joining us.


----------



## Granny

circhead said:


> Looking at the pictures has me really nervous about my December trip. They have decimated the landscaping, there's no hint of a pool,  and it's only going to get worse since I don't see any evidence of any type of groundbreaking (beach gobbling) for the cabins.  Looking at what is going on I think the CM who told me the pool will be available in December was telling me what I wanted so desperately to hear and believe.
> Not sure what to do - I want December to be really special - our whole family will be together for the first time for a holiday in a long time and we don't know when the next time we can all be available will be.  Our son has been told that his unit will probably be deploying in January and it will be the first trip for our newest granddaughter who arrives in July.  Any thoughts?




*Pat*...we have a December trip booked and have decided to keep our VWL reservation.   But the pool is not important to us.

My thoughts would be that you should request a "bus side" villa (even numbered room).  There is very little disruption on that side of the villas other than some outside refurbishment that will hopefully be complete by December.

Or if it all makes you too nervous you can check availability for BLT or maybe AKV, OKW or SSR.  I mention BLT because with a newborn you may want to have easy access to walking from MK to the resort.  AKV has all the animals which are pretty amazing, and OKW and SSR are beautiful resorts too.  As long as you have your whole family together at WDW, I'm sure the trip will be a magical one and "really special".  Good luck!


----------



## Granny

pinkgirlmommy said:


> Hi!  We are brand new DVC owners and about to book our very first trip for December 2017.  VWL 1 bedroom is one of our choices, and I came here to start reading, but it is 312 pages!



Welcome to our VWL thread, and congratulations on your new purchase!   When you say new DVC owners, I assume that you don't own at VWL?  If you don't own at VWL, you are about a year away from being able to book December 2017 at the 7 month mark, and it can be very challenging to book VWL at that time if you don't own there.  If you do own at VWL, you can book December trips next January at the 11 month mark and your odds are very good.  Either way you have lots of time to make up your mind.

You have lots of questions, and unfortunately there really aren't any good answers beyond "I don't know" and "I guess" since Disney has not provided any details on the new construction.   The good news is that you are 7-12 months away from making the reservation so more information will be available when you are ready to make the reservation.  But I'll give you my thoughts on it as of this time.



> This will be our first stay in anything besides CBR and I want my hubby and kids to be awed, and have always wanted to see WL.



When you first drive up to the resort and enter the lobby, I think you will definitely be awed.  It is an amazing first impression of the resort that we love.  The grounds of WL are beautifully themed, though we do not know what VWL landscaping will look like when the construction is complete.



> I see that there is construction- do we think that there will be a lot still going on in December, and will that affect the rooms and lobbies and overall experience?



I don't think it will affect the VWL rooms or lobbies.  It will definitely affect the view if you are on the lake side of the villas.  Whatever construction is going on will be visible from those villas.  As to whether that affects your experience is a personal opinion.  For us, we know that it won't bother us that much.  For others, such a view could literally ruin their vacation.  I think most people fall in the middle ground where they prefer not to overlook construction but won't be overly bothered by it.



> Also, will the pool still be closed?



That is also unknown, but I think there is a good chance the pool will be open by the end of next year.



> If so, maybe we should wait until another time and not have this be our first DVC experience.



Unless this is your home resort, I would probably steer you away from VWL for this trip.  Any of the other DVC resorts would give you an excellent experience in my opinion.



> Monorail resorts are full, so my other options are AKL, BWV, OKW, and SSR.



How do you know those resorts are full 19 months out?  As I read this, I have a sneaking suspicion you are really looking for this Christmas which would be 2016.  In that case, I would say that looking elsewhere might be better.  AKV, BWV, OKW and SSR are all great resorts.  If you are looking for the "awe factor", AKV would get my nod with the beautiful lobby and the animals just outside your balcony.  BWV would be second mostly because it is awesome to be able to walk to two parks.



> Also, my book says VWL 1 bedroom sleeps 4 and Studio sleeps 5.  Is this true?  Why would the larger 1 bedroom sleep less than the studio?  If that's the case we may not book it since we may have a 5th person joining us.


  Yes, this is true.  In the latest refurb, Disney added a drop down sleeper bed in the studios but not the 1BR.  So the studios officially sleep 5 and the 1BR sleeps 4. 

If you are putting 5 in a 1BR I would recommend AKV-Kidani for your trip.  It has a sleeper chair so it sleeps 5 and it has an extra full bathroom which would come in handy with a group that large.

Good luck!


----------



## sleepydog25

pinkgirlmommy said:


> Hi!  We are brand new DVC owners and about to book our very first trip for December 2017.  VWL 1 bedroom is one of our choices, and I came here to start reading, but it is 312 pages!  This will be our first stay in anything besides CBR and I want my hubby and kids to be awed, and have always wanted to see WL.  I see that there is construction- do we think that there will be a lot still going on in December, and will that affect the rooms and lobbies and overall experience?  Also, will the pool still be closed?  If so, maybe we should wait until another time and not have this be our first DVC experience.  Monorail resorts are full, so my other options are AKL, BWV, OKW, and SSR.  Also, my book says VWL 1 bedroom sleeps 4 and Studio sleeps 5.  Is this true?  Why would the larger 1 bedroom sleep less than the studio?  If that's the case we may not book it since we may have a 5th person joining us.


By Dec 2017 the majority of the work should be done (perhaps even completed, though I personally doubt it).  It's true at VWL that 1BRs sleep 4 and studios sleep 5--studios are the bread and butter for DVC--so if that's an issue, then the 1BR won't be a player. (The studios have a Murphy bed; the 1BRs do not.) However, the "overall experience" at the Wilderness Lodge shouldn't be impacted:  the music will be majestic; the lanterns will flicker; the architecture will be amazing; the boats will be running; the lobby will be awe-inspiring; the main pool will be open and even, perhaps, the new Villas pool.  I wouldn't NOT book there unless the number of people you have just doesn't match with the room type you want. We tend to complain a bit on here about the changes because most of us have a deep, emotional connection to VWL.  By the way, welcome to our Groupies!  

*cindy_k *said:  
"I'm checking into the WLV tomorrow for a birthday/anniversary weekend. I will try and get a bunch of pictures."
Thanks, cindy, and WELCOME!!

Finally, HAPPY ANNIVERSARY, KAT AND LE!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

LisaS said:


> I agree. This video sums it up for current VWL owners:


Love it!!


----------



## horselover

circhead said:


> Looking at the pictures has me really nervous about my December trip. They have decimated the landscaping, there's no hint of a pool,  and it's only going to get worse since I don't see any evidence of any type of groundbreaking (beach gobbling) for the cabins.  Looking at what is going on I think the CM who told me the pool will be available in December was telling me what I wanted so desperately to hear and believe.
> Not sure what to do - I want December to be really special - our whole family will be together for the first time for a holiday in a long time and we don't know when the next time we can all be available will be.  Our son has been told that his unit will probably be deploying in January and it will be the first trip for our newest granddaughter who arrives in July.  Any thoughts?



I hate to say I told you so but I'm sticking with what I said after you first posted what that CM told you.  I think they are full.of crap.  Based on what I saw last weekend I will eat a pile of boulders if the pool is done in Dec.  There's no way.  All construction right now looks to be centered around the new "enhanced food & beverage area" & the area near the lake in front of the Lodge.  There's nothing that I saw that indicated ground has even been broken for the new pool. No hole.  No nothing.  Given the special nature of your trip & the importance of the pool to you my suggestion is change resorts as soon as you can.  I'm not sure what your dates are or what type of accommodations you need but I wouldn't get my hopes up for BLT.  I couldn't get it & I tried at 9:00 am on the dot at our 7 mo. window last Sat.  We also wanted what was probably the easiest category to get for non owners.  1 BR lake view.  No go.   If you can live with no pool & the construction then stay put.  It really is about what you can & can't live with. My problem with requesting bus side if you decide to stay put is that is what everyone is going to want so at least 1/2 of the people that request it are not going to get it.  Will you be OK with not getting it?  I don't mean to be Debbie Downer but I know what I just saw & I just don't believe they will be that far along in construction by Dec.  Only you can decide what you can & can't live with.  Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Boy, after reading the latest on the thread, it doesn't sound like we are all ready to gather on the beach and sing Kumbaya yet . . . . . remember, it always gets darkest before the sunrise . . and it will be beautiful; different, but beautiful.


----------



## circhead

Granny said:


> *Pat*...we have a December trip booked and have decided to keep our VWL reservation.   But the pool is not important to us.
> 
> My thoughts would be that you should request a "bus side" villa (even numbered room).  There is very little disruption on that side of the villas other than some outside refurbishment that will hopefully be complete by December.
> 
> Or if it all makes you too nervous you can check availability for BLT or maybe AKV, OKW or SSR.  I mention BLT because with a newborn you may want to have easy access to walking from MK to the resort.  AKV has all the animals which are pretty amazing, and OKW and SSR are beautiful resorts too.  As long as you have your whole family together at WDW, I'm sure the trip will be a magical one and "really special".  Good luck!



Tom - thank you for the words of encouragement.  I talked this over with my husband last night and showed him the pictures of what is happening at VWL now. 

He told me: 1. We're going for the Christmas feeling that the lodge gives us
                 2.  So what if the quiet pool is closed - we're going 12/30 thru 1/4 it probably won't be warm enough for swimming anyway and if it is we'll use the main pool
                 3.  We'll all be together and the construction will probably scare away lots of people so it will be really serene there.
                 4.  We shouldn't have too much trouble getting into Whispering Canyon for an early dinner on New Year's Eve before the rest of you leave for the parks and Suzy (newborn) and I grab a rocker by the fireplace and just enjoy                               the ambiance.
*5.  This is my favorite line - " It's up to you though - whatever will make you happy". * Love that man.




horselover said:


> I hate to say I told you so but I'm sticking with what I said after you first posted what that CM told you.  I think they are full.of crap.  Based on what I saw last weekend I will eat a pile of boulders if the pool is done in Dec.  There's no way.  All construction right now looks to be centered around the new "enhanced food & beverage area" & the area near the lake in front of the Lodge.  There's nothing that I saw that indicated ground has even been broken for the new pool. No hole.  No nothing.  Given the special nature of your trip & the importance of the pool to you my suggestion is change resorts as soon as you can.  I'm not sure what your dates are or what type of accommodations you need but I wouldn't get my hopes up for BLT.  I couldn't get it & I tried at 9:00 am on the dot at our 7 mo. window last Sat.  We also wanted what was probably the easiest category to get for non owners.  1 BR lake view.  No go.   If you can live with no pool & the construction then stay put.  It really is about what you can & can't live with. My problem with requesting bus side if you decide to stay put is that is what everyone is going to want so at least 1/2 of the people that request it are not going to get it.  Will you be OK with not getting it?  I don't mean to be Debbie Downer but I know what I just saw & I just don't believe they will be that far along in construction by Dec.  Only you can decide what you can & can't live with.  Good luck with your decision.



Horselover - thank you for the second thoughts that had me go through my decision to stay at VWL for this very special family trip.  Thank you for getting me to go over the scenarios with my husband and getting his reaction which helped alleviate my fears.  Kaare is very much someone that lets me do all the planning and he just shows up he doesn't like being involved in the details too much.  He likes having a done deal put in front of him and just goes with the flow.


----------



## horselover

circhead said:


> Tom - thank you for the words of encouragement.  I talked this over with my husband last night and showed him the pictures of what is happening at VWL now.
> 
> He told me: 1. We're going for the Christmas feeling that the lodge gives us
> 2.  So what if the quiet pool is closed - we're going 12/30 thru 1/4 it probably won't be warm enough for swimming anyway and if it is we'll use the main pool
> 3.  We'll all be together and the construction will probably scare away lots of people so it will be really serene there.
> 4.  We shouldn't have too much trouble getting into Whispering Canyon for an early dinner on New Year's Eve before the rest of you leave for the parks and Suzy (newborn) and I grab a rocker by the fireplace and just enjoy                               the ambiance.
> *5.  This is my favorite line - " It's up to you though - whatever will make you happy". * Love that man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horselover - thank you for the second thoughts that had me go through my decision to stay at VWL for this very special family trip.  Thank you for getting me to go over the scenarios with my husband and getting his reaction which helped alleviate my fears.  Kaare is very much someone that lets me do all the planning and he just shows up he doesn't like being involved in the details too much.  He likes having a done deal put in front of him and just goes with the flow.



Excellent.  I'm glad you've made a decision you'll be happy with.  Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> Boy, after reading the latest on the thread, it doesn't sound like we are all ready to gather on the beach and sing Kumbaya yet . . . . . remember, it always gets darkest before the sunrise . . and it will be beautiful; different, but beautiful.



*DDad*...I agree with you that the end result will most likely be a beautiful resort.  As I've said before, if we can fast forward to 2018 and imagine that we are seeing the WL properties for the first time, I'm sure we would still be awestruck with the majesty of the resort.  We are just working our way through the various stages of mourning at this point but in the end I'm sure we'll all adjust and still love going home.  Thanks for the words of encouragement!


----------



## circhead

*Happy Memorial Day to all the groupies* - and  *to those of you that served,  Thank you for my freedom.*







*The Missing Man Table set up includes a small, round bistro table, a white tablecloth, a single place setting, an inverted wine glass, a salt shaker, a slice of lemon on a bread plate with a pile of spilled salt, a bible, a small bud vase with a RED ribbon tied around it containing a single long stem red rose, a lit candle, and an empty chair.*

*The table is round to show our everlasting concern for our missing men and women. The tablecloth is white symbolizing the purity of their motives when answering the call to duty. The single red rose, displayed in a case, reminds us of the life of each of the missing, and their loved ones and friends who keep the faith, awaiting answers. The vase is tied with a red ribbon, a symbol of our continued determination to account for our missing. A slice of lemon on the bread plate is to remind us of the bitter fate of those captured or missing in a foreign land. The spilled salt symbolizes the tears endured by those missing and their families who seek answers. The Bible represents the strength gained through faith to sustain those lost from our country, founded as one nation, under God. The glass in inverted to symbolize their inability to share this day's toast. The chair is empty because they are missing. 
Let us now observe a moment of silence to honor America's POW/MIAs and to the success of our efforts to account for them now. Now, you know! Now you can never forget! *


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Circhead* - Thanks.  And thank you to those that have served, in all capacities, to sustain this lofty and fragile experiment Of the People, By the People, and For the People.


----------



## Granny

*Pat*...beautiful sentiment.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## horselover

Thanks for sharing Pat.  That was beautiful.


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies- hope you all have a great weekend.

*DDad- *you beat me to the punch regarding club level!  I really hope it becomes an option.  I for one totally dig CL!


----------



## horselover

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies- hope you all have a great weekend.
> 
> *DDad- *you beat me to the punch regarding club level!  I really hope it becomes an option.  I for one totally dig CL!



CL might be the only thing that gets me on board with the new resort.  Of course we wouldn't get 11 mo. window for it but maybe there's a tiny shot at the 7 mo. window.  Never tried to book AKL CL so I'm not sure if that's even a possibility at 7 mos.


----------



## cindy_k

Hello!
I'm at VWL on the fifth floor overlooking the construction (and the lake).
.
I am a bit confused about the trees they have saved, it looks to me like that they should be the new water creek area.










Here's a link to the pictures: http://imgur.com/a/6Qckc

They were also repainting the Villa building on Friday, as well as the under side of the walkway.


----------



## Granny

*Cindy*...thank you for the update.  And all the beautiful photos in the attached link.

At this point, we are guessing (that's all we can do) that the tree area they've left (surrounded by yellow tarp) will be a swampy kind of water like in the front of the villas near the covered walkway.  Or they might just leave them as a stand of trees.  Hard to say but if they were going to just make them treeless ponds like the original plans indicate, they surely would have taken out those trees.  I think "waterway" might be a bit of a stretch for this area.


----------



## JPDtheJD

Thank you for the pictures and updates.


----------



## Corinne

horselover said:


> CL might be the only thing that gets me on board with the new resort.  Of course we wouldn't get 11 mo. window for it but maybe there's a tiny shot at the 7 mo. window.  Never tried to book AKL CL so I'm not sure if that's even a possibility at 7 mos.



We wouldn't!??? Why???


----------



## horselover

Corinne said:


> We wouldn't!??? Why???



Because it will be in the new section.  If I'm understanding everything correctly we'll be separate entities & that means no home resort advantage for us to book in the new CCCV section & no home booking advantage for those owners to book at VWL.   Not calling it the Boulder resort!  I'm actually happy about that.  I expect the new point chart to be high like PVB & VGF.  I'd rather new owners not be competing with me at 11 mos. for rooms at VWL.   If that means I never get to book CL I can live with that.


----------



## cindy_k

What's also interesting about the cabin locations, are the trees and underbrush between the cabins on the right hand side and the water.  The cabins on the left side are much closer to the water without all the trees and greenery in the way.  
Either Disney is going to be doing some big time brush cleanup or the right hand cabins won't have much of a water view...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Liz (sechem32)!!!*


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday Liz! 
*
Thanks cindy_k for the photos!  Enjoy your stay at the Lodge.  Our favorite is to hear the boat horns on approach first thing in the AM.  That tells us we're on vacation.


----------



## Corinne

horselover said:


> Because it will be in the new section.  If I'm understanding everything correctly we'll be separate entities & that means no home resort advantage for us to book in the new CCCV section & no home booking advantage for those owners to book at VWL.   Not calling it the Boulder resort!  I'm actually happy about that.  I expect the new point chart to be high like PVB & VGF.  I'd rather new owners not be competing with me at 11 mos. for rooms at VWL.   If that means I never get to book CL I can live with that.



Hmmmm, I didn't know that, and you bring up a valid point.   How do we know new owners won't be competing with us for the 11 month window? I can actually see DVC allowing the new owners the benefit, yet not giving us the same reciprocity.


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday Liz!*


----------



## horselover

Good morning groupie friends.  I'm going to lighten things up & share some pictures from my trip.  I've mentioned before this was a huge bucket list trip for me & a great opportunity to complete my tourism board training.  I'm a huge Tolkien fan & I've been dreaming of visiting New Zealand for years.  It did not disaapoint.  It was everything I thought it would be & more.  If you've ever wanted to visit NZ or AU but are worried about the length of the flight do not let that stop you.  Yes it is a very long flight but so worth it once you get there.  I can't wait to get back there with the family in Aug. & see more of this incredible country at my own pace.  I have not doubt this is a country I will be visiting multiple times despite the distance.  Maybe we should retire on the west coast.  That would cut 6 hours off the trip.    

We started our trip in Auckland then made our way to Queenstown in the south island wrapping up with a whirlwind 2 days in Sydney (no where near enough time here).   We did not have the best luck with weather unfortunately.  It was cloudy in Auckland & rained pretty much the entire time we were in Queenstown.  We had several water activities planned & all were canceled due to rain & wind.  We made the best of it anyway.  It's still stunning even in the rain.

Off we go!

Auckland - view from Michael Joseph Savage Memorial Park.  Great place for a picnic.  Amazing views all around.



Day 2 we spent on Waiheke Island.  It's about 30 min. via ferry from Auckland.  It's a wine lovers heaven!  The island is filled with boutique wineries.  We did the Wild on Waiheke tour.  We visited 3 wineries & an olive farm.  That was interesting seeing how they press the olives into oil.  Again the weather did not cooperate but still managed to grab a couple decent shots.  We're planning to visit again in Aug.  I hope we get better weather.  It must be stunning when the sun is shining.

 

Welcome to Queenstown!  Words can't describe how beautiful this place is.  I have no shame in saying when I opened the curtains in our room & saw the view I cried.  Yep cried like a baby.  It's a very special place.  It cleared up briefly on our last night & I was able to grab these shots.  All taken from the balcony at our hotel.

Lake Wakatipu with the Remarkables in the background.
   View attachment 171941


----------



## horselover

Hmmm, weird stuff going on adding photos.  Still getting used to the new way of uploading files vs adding the images from photobucket.   Apologies if there's duplicates or strange order.

I don't have any decent photos to share but we did make the long trek from Queenstown to Milford Sound.  It's a very long day & probably not the way I'd recommend doing it but Fiordland National Park & Milford Sound is a definite must see.  Unfortunately after driving for 4 1/2 hours we arrived at Milford Sound only to have our cruise canceled due to weather conditions.  That was a bummer.   However, there is a spot along the drive where you come out of this mountain tunnel into a place called the valley of a thousand waterfalls.  I don't think I've ever seen anything so beautiful & amazing in my life.  You have to see it for yourself to believe it.  Even if the weather had cooperated pictures could never do it justice.   This was on instance where the rain actually helped us.  The quality & quantity of the waterfalls depends on the amount of rain fall.  We had plenty of that!       Highly recommend seeing this if you plan a trip to NZ.

The sun did shine briefly as we were leaving Queenstown & working our way through their beautiful farm country.  So green & so many sheep!  They also have deer farms which was very strange to see.  Hundreds & hundreds of deer.

A couple shots from the drive.



Sun coming up over Lake Wakatipu



I'm sure there must be a few Tolkien fans here besides me.  We did a Safari of the Scenes tour on our last full day in Queenstown.  There are a couple different ones that take you to various film locations plus you get a great tour of the area.  I enjoyed it a lot.  We're doing a different one in August.  Looking forward to that.

Each vehicle is named after a different character.



Some more spectacular scenery.  You think it can't possibly get any better but then it does.

 

This is the backdrop for the Misty Mountains.  You can see why it was the perfect location.


----------



## horselover

They forced me to leave Queenstown & we're off to Sydney.

You can tell I'm getting really tired.  Bags under my eyes but I'm in Sydney!   



 

This was are one full day in Sydney & it was FULL!  We were up early & headed to Taronga Zoo, followed that with a tour of the Sydney Opera House, walking tour of the city, ending with a sunset dinner cruise on the harbor.  It was a very busy day.  

Our host arranged a surprise for us because he said we had been so good with all the weather cancellations.  We got to do the VIP tour at Taronga Zoo.  So cool.  A lot of backstage stuff plus we got to meet a koala & a kangaroo up close & personal.  

This is Kira.  I do have a picture of myself with her but I'm not sharing it.  I look really, really tired!   

Look at that face!

  
Side by side?   Hmmmm, like I said weird things going on with adding pictures!

This is Penny.  Kangaroos like to sunbathe.    

 

I put my sunglasses on so I'll share this one!    

Kangaroos are super soft.

 

Kookaburra which posed so nicely for me.

 

Wallaby

 

This one was huge for me.  I'm petrified of heights but somehow I managed to overcome it & I climbed the Sydney Harbor Bridge.  V for Victory!!

 

And my money shot & a great way to end a trip to Sydney.

 

Hope you enjoyed the pictures & if you have any questions on NZ or Sydney feel free to ask.

Have a great day groupies!


----------



## Granny

*Julie*...thank you so much for the stunning photographs!  I've always wanted to visit New Zealand and Australia and you've added to that desire with your great pictures.  I don't know that we'll ever make the trip (DW thinks Hawaii is too far to travel) but I appreciate the chance to visit vicariously through your photos.  Glad you had a great trip, and thanks for taking the time to post the pictures!


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> Hmmmm, I didn't know that, and you bring up a valid point.   How do we know new owners won't be competing with us for the 11 month window? I can actually see DVC allowing the new owners the benefit, yet not giving us the same reciprocity.



*Corinne*...As *horselover *indicated, the new resort will be separate and there will not be reciprocal booking benefits at the 11 month window.  I'm sure that would violate our rights as VWL home resort owners if Disney gave the new resort booking advantages at VWL.  





cindy_k said:


> What's also interesting about the cabin locations, are the trees and underbrush between the cabins on the right hand side and the water.  The cabins on the left side are much closer to the water without all the trees and greenery in the way.
> Either Disney is going to be doing some big time brush cleanup or the right hand cabins won't have much of a water view...



*Cindy*...we've noticed that as well.  Not sure why Disney would have left the trees along the shore line.  Maybe they'll clear some out to put the cabins in but leave some trees between the cabins to create a little privacy?  That would actually be kind of nice.  As you say, it's hard to believe they will put cabins near the lake shore but block their view of Bay Lake.


----------



## Corinne

Julie, wow!! Great photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## sleepydog25

*Happy Birthday, Liz!!  *

Nice pictures, Cindy, and thank you!  As for the cabins, I'd be a bit surprised if they did much more clearing of the trees.  My guess is that the extra thinning of the vegetation on the north side of the main Lodge for those dozen cabins is because they'll offer those as MK/Wishes views (despite the trees on the island between WL and MK unless they trim them, too).  The 14 cabins on the VWL side of the main Lodge wouldn't have a real view of either MK or Wishes no matter if they sat right on the water.  Thus, I'm making a declaration here:  there will not only be a new points chart for the Copper Creek build, but that chart will have a dual-points system for the cabins with higher points needed for the MK/Wishes cabins and slightly lower for those near the Classic VWL.  You heard it here first.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Thus, I'm making a declaration here:  there will not only be a new points chart for the Copper Creek build, but that chart will have a dual-points system for the cabins with higher points needed for the MK/Wishes cabins and slightly lower for those near the Classic VWL.  You heard it here first.



I'll take that bet.  Even though some of the cabins will be able to see part of the Wishes fireworks, I don't know that they will be able to claim a "MK View" like BLT.  IMHO, it is more likely that the cabins will all have the same point schedule with some having some decent views of Wishes.  I'm thinking of BLT which has Lake View villas, some of which have a pretty nice view of Wishes (on the outer and northern side of the "C").  Lots of people request those and only some of those requests are met.   Similarly, the Bungalows at the Polynesian probably have a number of people requesting "away from the Ferry" but they all have the same point schedule.  I'm predicting only one point schedule for the CCV Cabins.  

However, it will be interesting to see if there is a separate point schedule for the South Wing conversion villas.  Traditionally, Disney commanded a premium for "courtyard view" rooms overlooking the main pool.  My guess is that with the views of Bay Lake and the new pool, the points will be the same on both sides of the hall for that too.  We'll see!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> I'll take that bet.  Even though some of the cabins will be able to see part of the Wishes fireworks, I don't know that they will be able to claim a "MK View" like BLT.  IMHO, it is more likely that the cabins will all have the same point schedule with some having some decent views of Wishes.  I'm thinking of BLT which has Lake View villas, some of which have a pretty nice view of Wishes (on the outer and northern side of the "C").  Lots of people request those and only some of those requests are met.   Similarly, the Bungalows at the Polynesian probably have a number of people requesting "away from the Ferry" but they all have the same point schedule.  I'm predicting only one point schedule for the CCV Cabins.
> 
> However, it will be interesting to see if there is a separate point schedule for the South Wing conversion villas.  Traditionally, Disney commanded a premium for "courtyard view" rooms overlooking the main pool.  My guess is that with the views of Bay Lake and the new pool, the points will be the same on both sides of the hall for that too.  We'll see!


You're on!  I say 1,000 Air Dollars (similar to an air guitar) to the winner!  Anybody else want to get in on the action?


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> You're on!  I say 1,000 Air Dollars (similar to an air guitar) to the winner!


  Deal!


----------



## ottawagreg

Hello everyone. It has been a long while since I have posted here. Perhaps some you recall who I am. Have had very little free time to do much of anything except work, family and church duties.  Hopefully not in that order. Anyway I'm sitting on the back porch resting. Thought I might pop in and see what the groupies are up to. Have I missed anything new?  I see the Boulder Ridge topic. I wonder how long it took them to come up with that.  There is a boulder ridge in Illinois. Go figure. Usually boulders are stacked up at end of fields, but I don't think that qualifies as a ridge. There is a place near me called cinder ridge. It is an old strip mine that they hauled coal out of. Now it's a golf course. Well either way I'm sure it will be magical. This talk of betting got me energetic enough to throw my opinion into the mix. Perhaps one could see some of the pyrotechnics by the castle on the north side, but I would not want that over the other cabins by our VWL.   It seems like a very long way from everything on north side. Especially if one wanted cocktails and pool side. The south side is the place to be. Closer to the buses and both pools, as well as the new trout pass bar and grill. Just my opinion.

OKW in under four weeks now. Ten nights. Our longest trip ever. Too bad we will be at turtle pond or peninsula road  cul de sac and not VWL.   I would trade it for the dumpster view and hidden springs pool in a heart beat. Have a great day tomorrow. And may all you wilderness lodge dreams come true. Especially the club level and buffalo topiary ones!!


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> *Julie*...thank you so much for the stunning photographs!  I've always wanted to visit New Zealand and Australia and you've added to that desire with your great pictures.  I don't know that we'll ever make the trip (DW thinks Hawaii is too far to travel) but I appreciate the chance to visit vicariously through your photos.  Glad you had a great trip, and thanks for taking the time to post the pictures!



Thanks Tom.  I hope you might be able to convince her to make the trip one day.  You could always break it up into smaller chunks.  A night in LA, couple days in Aulani (or anywhere in HI really), then on to NZ.  I can be done!   



sleepydog25 said:


> Thus, I'm making a declaration here:  there will not only be a new points chart for the Copper Creek build, but that chart will have a dual-points system for the cabins with higher points needed for the MK/Wishes cabins and slightly lower for those near the Classic VWL.  You heard it here first.



I bet we're going to see a new point chart for VWL too.  Now that the trees are gone there really are lake views.  We're going to have to pay for that view I predict.  

Remembering those that made the ultimate sacrifice today.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

The point charts have to remain neutral, so an increase in points for the lake side rooms would mean a decrease in points for the rooms on the opposite side. That would be great as I'd gladly book the non lake view rooms for less points. I've found that once one stays in the dumpster view room for 10 nights that the lake views are overrated


----------



## rkstocke5609

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> The point charts have to remain neutral, so an increase in points for the lake side rooms would mean a decrease in points for the rooms on the opposite side. That would be great as I'd gladly book the non lake view rooms for less points. I've found that once one stays in the dumpster view room for 10 nights that the lake views are overrated


Oh, bring it on.  I was going to book bus side anyways in favor of "cabin view" and if it costs fewer points -- BONUS!


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> I bet we're going to see a new point chart for VWL too.  Now that the trees are gone there really are lake views.  We're going to have to pay for that view I predict.


  Good point and likely to happen.  As pointed out, a reallocation of points would then be in for other rooms, so it would offer a bit more flexibility for VWL owners.


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Remembering those that made the ultimate sacrifice today.
> 
> View attachment 172159


Absolutely.  Like most other holiday observances, this one gets lost in all the car sales, weekend specials, and talk of being with family for a cookout, but it's always good to remember that many had to give their lives in order for us to buy that Honda, stock up on shoes, and grill the burgers with our relatives.  May we never forget.


----------



## Granny

ottawagreg said:


> Hello everyone. It has been a long while since I have posted here. Perhaps some you recall who I am. Have had very little free time to do much of anything except work, family and church duties.  Hopefully not in that order. Anyway I'm sitting on the back porch resting. Thought I might pop in and see what the groupies are up to. Have I missed anything new?  I see the Boulder Ridge topic. I wonder how long it took them to come up with that.  There is a boulder ridge in Illinois. Go figure. Usually boulders are stacked up at end of fields, but I don't think that qualifies as a ridge. There is a place near me called cinder ridge. It is an old strip mine that they hauled coal out of. Now it's a golf course. Well either way I'm sure it will be magical. This talk of betting got me energetic enough to throw my opinion into the mix. Perhaps one could see some of the pyrotechnics by the castle on the north side, but I would not want that over the other cabins by our VWL.   It seems like a very long way from everything on north side. Especially if one wanted cocktails and pool side. The south side is the place to be. Closer to the buses and both pools, as well as the new trout pass bar and grill. Just my opinion.
> 
> OKW in under four weeks now. Ten nights. Our longest trip ever. Too bad we will be at turtle pond or peninsula road  cul de sac and not VWL.   I would trade it for the dumpster view and hidden springs pool in a heart beat. Have a great day tomorrow. And may all you wilderness lodge dreams come true. Especially the club level and buffalo topiary ones!!



*Greg*...great to hear from you!  And I hope you have an awesome trip.  10 nights at OKW sounds mighty nice right about now!  



horselover said:


> Thanks Tom.  I hope you might be able to convince her to make the trip one day.  You could always break it up into smaller chunks.  A night in LA, couple days in Aulani (or anywhere in HI really), then on to NZ.  I can be done!



Great idea *Julie*.  That really would be a bucket list trip to DL, Aulani and Down Under.  Who knows, it could happen!  





> I bet we're going to see a new point chart for VWL too.  Now that the trees are gone there really are lake views.  We're going to have to pay for that view I predict.



I'm with the others who think this would be a great thing.  I love the SV villas at BWV...such a great deal.  It would be great if they had a similar point schedule at VWL.  But the best reason for two view categories is that *KAT4DISNEY *would finally be assured of getting placed on the side of VWL that she requests!


----------



## Granny




----------



## horselover

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> The point charts have to remain neutral, so an increase in points for the lake side rooms would mean a decrease in points for the rooms on the opposite side. That would be great as I'd gladly book the non lake view rooms for less points. I've found that once one stays in the dumpster view room for 10 nights that the lake views are overrated



Yes I understand that & I think it could happen.  I too would be all over lower cost woods view.  I like to enjoy my peaceful balcony.  If the new pool is a larger feature pool it's not going to be so peaceful on the lake side.  I'll gladly book the swamp view!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> I'm with the others who think this would be a great thing.  I love the SV villas at BWV...such a great deal.  It would be great if they had a similar point schedule at VWL.  But the best reason for two view categories is that *KAT4DISNEY *would finally be assured of getting placed on the side of VWL that she requests!



Thanks for the positive thoughts Granny!  I suspect though they would overbook the lakeview and I'd still end up on the bus side AND paying the higher points!    The day I get a room there on the lakeside you all are going to be inundated with pictures of the view!


----------



## rkstocke5609

I really don't want any "Boulder Ridge" enhancements appearing in the VWL lobby area.  It is such a special place of peace & quiet and is so perfect the way it is.  All the nooks & crannies to read a book, play a game, etc.  Let's all say a prayer and hope they leave it alone!


----------



## pmaurer74

I am hoping to visit WL in one week and will update with construction photos if I can. Staying at Boardwalk this time.


----------



## Lakegirl

ottawagreg said:


> Hello everyone. It has been a long while since I have posted here. Perhaps some you recall who I am. Have had very little free time to do much of anything except work, family and church duties.  Hopefully not in that order. Anyway I'm sitting on the back porch resting. Thought I might pop in and see what the groupies are up to. Have I missed anything new?  I see the Boulder Ridge topic. I wonder how long it took them to come up with that.  There is a boulder ridge in Illinois. Go figure. Usually boulders are stacked up at end of fields, but I don't think that qualifies as a ridge. There is a place near me called cinder ridge. It is an old strip mine that they hauled coal out of. Now it's a golf course. Well either way I'm sure it will be magical. This talk of betting got me energetic enough to throw my opinion into the mix. Perhaps one could see some of the pyrotechnics by the castle on the north side, but I would not want that over the other cabins by our VWL.   It seems like a very long way from everything on north side. Especially if one wanted cocktails and pool side. The south side is the place to be. Closer to the buses and both pools, as well as the new trout pass bar and grill. Just my opinion.
> 
> OKW in under four weeks now. Ten nights. Our longest trip ever. Too bad we will be at turtle pond or peninsula road  cul de sac and not VWL.   I would trade it for the dumpster view and hidden springs pool in a heart beat. Have a great day tomorrow. And may all you wilderness lodge dreams come true. Especially the club level and buffalo topiary ones!!


I think you will over the 10 days.  I have found that is perfect.  Any longer and the kids gets antsy.  I on the pet her hand could do 14  Enjoy!!


----------



## Kathymford

@horselover your photos are gorgeous! Thank you. And I for one appreciated you for using the new way of adding photos (my work blocks the photobucket ones and I mostly come here during working hours) LOL!


----------



## horselover

Thank you @Kathymford.  I'm glad you liked them.  I admit I smile every time I look at them.  I very special place indeed.


----------



## rkstocke5609

OMG -- 1st "Boulder Ridge" complex sighting less than 4 miles from my home in Crystal, MN.  OMG!!


----------



## jimmytammy

I am about 3 pages behind.  All the talk about Boulder Ridge has got our our happy little group in a tizzy these days, but for good reason.  We are passionate to say the least.

So to catch up,

Happy Birthday Liz!!!!
Julie, love the pictures!!  Never thought much about going to that area to visit, though, I know folks who have been and love it.  But those pics make me think I need to bucket list them

I will try to stay more in touch.  Just busier than normal, and feeling a bit overwhelmed with work.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy 48th Anniversary Bobbiwoz!!!!!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Love the pictures Julie!  Just beautiful!!!!    Someday I shall make it there and to Australia. 



rkstocke5609 said:


> OMG -- 1st "Boulder Ridge" complex sighting less than 4 miles from my home in Crystal, MN.  OMG!!



They are everywhere!  

I did get an email response to the note I sent expressing my dismay of the name "theme" change amongst other concerns.  They thanked me, of course, for my honest feedback, expressed regret at my disappointment, and said the same thing they did in the press release about it giving a more _distinctive name_ and allowing the imagineers to bring the story to life in new ways.  (I still say rocks around the pool.)  Said they'd pass it on to the appropriate leadership teams.  And nothing said about my question of dues since we have fewer common areas to maintain for a couple of years.  At least they know my thoughts on the relatively generic name and of my dislike of the impact on current owners with the construction to increase their profits while we still pay for everything that should be there.


----------



## sleepydog25

I had an epiphany.  If they cover the outside of VWL and the new build with fake rock-looking materials, then there would actually be a ridge of boulders!  

Also, *HAPPY ANNIVERSARY, BOBBIWOZ!!*


----------



## Flossbolna

Happy Anniversary Bobbiwoz!!



sleepydog25 said:


> I had an epiphany.  If they cover the outside of VWL and the new build with fake rock-looking materials, then there would actually be a ridge of boulders!



But shouldn't it then be the Boulder Ridge Caves (not Villas)?

I still think that they can't make VWL look really ugly as the people who buy the new resort want something pretty to look at and half of them look out towards VWL...


----------



## ottawagreg

[QUOTE=But shouldn't it then be the Boulder Ridge Caves (not Villas)?


Perhaps they could have Fred Flintstone and Barney Rubble character meet and greets in the main entry.  Pebbles is probably too old to be considered a princess though.  So maybe that won't work.
Hanna-Barbera would probably sell those rights for cheap.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary Bobbiwoz!!!!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Anniversary Bobbiwoz !!!*


----------



## Granny

Flossbolna said:


> I still think that they can't make VWL look really ugly as the people who buy the new resort want something pretty to look at and half of them look out towards VWL...



I agree with this completely.  I believe that the finished product will look very nice.  It just won't be what we had for the first 16 years.  

My thoughts about the new theming generally run to the area around Silver Spring falls in the courtyard of WL.  Without the waterfall of course.  But large boulders with some flower landscaping.  And they can't be too large or they will completely block out the lower floors of VWL.


----------



## DiznyDi

*Wishing Bobbiwoz a very Happy Anniversary!*


----------



## Dizny Dad

Of Course . . . . *HAPPY BIRTHDAY Bobbiwoz!! *


----------



## sleepydog25

Random moment:  I mailed a check today for the final payment on our school's yearbook.  The company's mailing address is in Marceline, MO.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Time for my ephiphany - inspiration for Boulder?  Ken Pot"rock".  

What do you think?


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Random moment:  I mailed a check today for the final payment on our school's yearbook.  The company's mailing address is in Marceline, MO.


Sleepy that is cool!


KAT4DISNEY said:


> Time for my ephiphany - inspiration for Boulder?  Ken Pot"rock".
> 
> What do you think?


Sounds about right KAT


----------



## sleepydog25

"They paved paradise and put up a Boulder Ridge. . ."


----------



## Muushka

sleepydog25 said:


> "They paved paradise and put up a Boulder Ridge. . ."



Great.  Now I'll have that tune in my head all day!  Thanks Sly.

I'm so not in the loop, boulders and all.  I need to go back and catch up!

Happy Anniversary Bobbi and Hubbi!

Question for my Groupie Buds.  Pretty please??

Since I have only used Disney transport from MCO to WDW once, about 10 years ago, I have no idea what to expect for my family member who will be flying home from our vacation at OKW.
Consider her to be at about aged 10, although she is an adult.  Arriving won't be a problem because her mom is planning on meeting her at the airport when her flight arrives.  My question is the dropping off at the airport.  Can someone tell me what she can expect?  Do they let her off at the airline that she is flying out on (SWA)? 
How is the luggage handled?  It will be Thanksgiving day, so hopefully it will be a quiet AM.

Thanks Groupies!


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> Great.  Now I'll have that tune in my head all day!  Thanks Sly.
> 
> I'm so not in the loop, boulders and all.  I need to go back and catch up!
> 
> Happy Anniversary Bobbi and Hubbi!
> 
> Question for my Groupie Buds.  Pretty please??
> 
> Since I have only used Disney transport from MCO to WDW once, about 10 years ago, I have no idea what to expect for my family member who will be flying home from our vacation at OKW.
> Consider her to be at about aged 10, although she is an adult.  Arriving won't be a problem because her mom is planning on meeting her at the airport when her flight arrives.  My question is the dropping off at the airport.  Can someone tell me what she can expect?  Do they let her off at the airline that she is flying out on (SWA)?
> How is the luggage handled?  It will be Thanksgiving day, so hopefully it will be a quiet AM.
> 
> Thanks Groupies!




Hi Barb!  Awesome to see you again!  

The Magical Express bus goes back to the same area that loads the guests for the buses to WDW...in the lower level on Side B of the airport.  It is the same drop off area for all guests regardless of airline they are using.  To get to the airlines you have to take the escalators up a couple of flights and then proceed to the correct security line for the airline she is taking.   After clearing security she will have to get on the monorail to take her to the airline gates.

It is a bit involved, but there are lots of signs and as long as she can read the departure boards to determine her gate number, it is not too difficult to navigate.


----------



## Corinne

Hi Muush! Great to see you--I actually find MCO to be quite frenetic, it's a very busy hub.  I have been there countless times and the departure gates can be a little confusing. She can check in at the resort airline desk and check her bag which I would recommend, she won't need to worry about her checked luggage until her final destination.


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> Hi Barb!  Awesome to see you again!
> 
> The Magical Express bus goes back to the same area that loads the guests for the buses to WDW...in the lower level on Side B of the airport.  It is the same drop off area for all guests regardless of airline they are using.  To get to the airlines you have to take the escalators up a couple of flights and then proceed to the correct security line for the airline she is taking.   After clearing security she will have to get on the monorail to take her to the airline gates.
> 
> It is a bit involved, but there are lots of signs and as long as she can read the departure boards to determine her gate number, it is not too difficult to navigate.


Hi Granny and Corrine   Good to see you too!

Thank you and Corinne for your helpful info.  So if I understand this, when she arrives she should pay close attention to where she is and just do the opposite when she returns.  Sound about right?  Actually, Corrine, after reading what you wrote, I'm thinking maybe we should bring her to the airport.  Hmmmm.  something to think about.  Thank you both for the useful info!

Be well all, Muush


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> Great.  Now I'll have that tune in my head all day!  Thanks Sly.


  Consider it a public service announcement!


----------



## DiznyDi

MUUSHKA - so nice to see you!
DDad and I use Magical Express regularly.  If it were me, I'd book ME with member services for her return flight.  Check in for the flight and check the bag at the resort as Corinne suggested.  She'll be responsible only for her carry-on.  ME will pick her up 3 hours prior to her flight.  The worst time will be going thru security - but she'll have that whether she is taken by ME or by family.  Chances are very good there will be someone else flying SW on the bus with her.  She can just follow them to the security checkpoint.  What a nice family trip you have planned!  Have fun!

Very funny sleepy.....

You too, Kat!


----------



## Corinne

I just booked the BC CL for December.  I tried to book DVC @ the 7 month window and there was nothing. Our friends are there now and secured a decent bounce back offer, so I decided to just book! I'm crazy! The craziest part? I booked the "FREE" dining package.  

Now, anyone who knows me also would know I am NOT a proponent of the DDP and believe it's the main reason for the demise of the dining experience at WDW.....I will switch it to a room only reservation if a decent code becomes available.  One thing I didn't realize was we can book the smallest number of days on the park hopper pass included in the package, not activate them, and then use the pass as a credit for our AP renewal. 

If you're still reading  I would also like to add that I'm excited to see there will be many groupies visiting at the same time, and I hope we can plan a big ole honkin' groupie meet!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> I just booked the BC CL for December.  I tried to book DVC @ the 7 month window and there was nothing. Our friends are there now and secured a decent bounce back offer, so I decided to just book! I'm crazy! The craziest part? I booked the "FREE" dining package.
> 
> Now, anyone who knows me also would know I am NOT a proponent of the DDP and believe it's the main reason for the demise of the dining experience at WDW.....I will switch it to a room only reservation if a decent code becomes available.  One thing I didn't realize was we can book the smallest number of days on the park hopper pass included in the package, not activate them, and then use the pass as a credit for our AP renewal.
> 
> If you're still reading  I would also like to add that I'm excited to see there will be many groupies visiting at the same time, and I hope we can plan a big ole honkin' groupie meet!



Sounds like fun Corinne!!   

And have a very *Happy Birthday* tomorrow too!


----------



## Corinne

Thanks Kathy!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Corinne!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Muushka


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> MUUSHKA - so nice to see you!
> DDad and I use Magical Express regularly.  If it were me, I'd book ME with member services for her return flight.  Check in for the flight and check the bag at the resort as Corinne suggested.  She'll be responsible only for her carry-on.  ME will pick her up 3 hours prior to her flight.  The worst time will be going thru security - but she'll have that whether she is taken by ME or by family.  Chances are very good there will be someone else flying SW on the bus with her.  She can just follow them to the security checkpoint.  What a nice family trip you have planned!  Have fun!
> 
> Very funny sleepy.....
> 
> You too, Kat!



Thank you Di.  That makes perfect sense.  And I think you're right, there will be other SWA flyers on the bus. 
Thanksgiving day at 7:40 (for a 10:40 AM flight), they should be running ME, right?
Thank you!



jimmytammy said:


> Hey Muushka



Hey JT   Good to see you!


----------



## DiznyDi

So Corinne's having a birthday?

*Happy Birthday Corinne!*


----------



## Dizny Dad

Hi Mush!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Say Hi to Mr. Muush!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Man, do I feel out of touch . . . . .

But to make all things even . . .HAPPY ANNIVERSARY CORRINE! 

Yeah, I know, but Bobbiwoz didn't complain.  . . .


----------



## Flossbolna

*Happy Birthday Corinne!!*


----------



## horselover

Corinne said:


> I just booked the BC CL for December.  I tried to book DVC @ the 7 month window and there was nothing. Our friends are there now and secured a decent bounce back offer, so I decided to just book! I'm crazy! The craziest part? I booked the "FREE" dining package.
> 
> Now, anyone who knows me also would know I am NOT a proponent of the DDP and believe it's the main reason for the demise of the dining experience at WDW.....I will switch it to a room only reservation if a decent code becomes available.  One thing I didn't realize was we can book the smallest number of days on the park hopper pass included in the package, not activate them, and then use the pass as a credit for our AP renewal.
> 
> If you're still reading  I would also like to add that I'm excited to see there will be many groupies visiting at the same time, and I hope we can plan a big ole honkin' groupie meet!



Very nice!  I stayed CL at BC in March.  I'm on a mission to try all the concierge levels.  Research you know.       The lounge is very nice.  Larger than BWI but I liked the rooms better at BWI.  Much larger.  Good selection of food at BC CL & the staff was very helpful.  What category view did you book?  My only complaint is we booked standard view.  Those rooms are over Cape May.  The halls smelled like fish all the time.     We had a rooftop view but also a nice view of SAB.  The view wasn't bad but it was noisy during the day.  If you're in standard view maybe request something not over Cape May.   What are your dates?  Since you booked free DDP I'm assuming earlier in the month so not likely we'll overlap.     Enjoy!  I'm sure you will.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## horselover

Oh & I forgot to say *Kat *you were right.  Where there is one there is more than one.  DS16 found another snake in the basement on Sat.           I'm never doing laundry again.


----------



## Corinne

horselover said:


> Very nice!  I stayed CL at BC in March.  I'm on a mission to try all the concierge levels.  Research you know.       The lounge is very nice.  Larger than BWI but I liked the rooms better at BWI.  Much larger.  Good selection of food at BC CL & the staff was very helpful.  What category view did you book?  My only complaint is we booked standard view.  Those rooms are over Cape May.  The halls smelled like fish all the time.     We had a rooftop view but also a nice view of SAB.  The view wasn't bad but it was noisy during the day.  If you're in standard view maybe request something not over Cape May.   What are your dates?  Since you booked free DDP I'm assuming earlier in the month so not likely we'll overlap.     Enjoy!  I'm sure you will.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!
> 
> View attachment 173647



Thanks Julie!! I booked a Garden View, our dates are December 10-14. The funniest thing about the decision to book CL was my husband suggesting it! We stayed CL at the WL last year and we loved it so much.  I think the free dining thing could be a pain, and not needed, so I'm hoping a room only discount code becomes available soon.


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Corinne !!!* 


And I know what you mean about the free dining.  But I never blame the issues on those who chose free dining or the dining plan...I put that directly on Disney.  I'm just glad you were able to get something that will work for you and your husband.


----------



## sleepydog25

Add my voice to the chorus: * HAPPY BIRTHDAY, CORINNE!!!!!  *


----------



## Corinne

Thanks for all the birthday (and anniversary) wishes!!!!


----------



## horselover

Mighty quiet around here.     


So HI GROUPIE FRIENDS!!!


----------



## Granny

Hi horselover!  

So, I guess we're kind of quiet around here.  We just hit the 6 month mark for our next trip and will be eligible to make ADRs this weekend.  

Aside from things like Cinderella's castle meals, do any of the Groupies make ADRs 180 days out from a trip?  

We haven't ever made ADR's that early but I will be making one this time for a Groupie mini-meet.   

We just normally don't plan much for a trip.  This next one will have some nice new features with the various attractions opening up and Disney Springs completely up and running.  Aside from that, we'll probably book a Candlelight Processional dinner package when those are available.

So...anyone heading to the World soon that can take more pictures of the work at WL?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Taking a few minutes to catch up after a quick trip to Vegas.  It was 111 degrees one day and I stopped looking after that!  Ah, but it's a dry heat.  

Now I'm in the countdown for  a cousin trip in honor of my upcoming birthday.  Finally decided on a road trip to Zion and both the North and South rim of the Grand Canyon.  Will be checking off a bucket list item of seeing the N. Rim and staying at the park lodge there and also at the El Tovar on the S. Rim.      Lots of things to do before then though and just for fun I added a broken little toe to the equation just before leaving for Vegas on Sunday.    I'm still hiking though even if I end up having to cut it off.  (JK - I have been thru more than my share of broken toes though so think I can push thru it.  Part of liking to go barefoot a lot.  And having horses and taking them out to the pasture with sandals on.  And motorcycles.  )  I love western and national park which is why I love WL/VWL and this trip should be full of it!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Aside from things like Cinderella's castle meals, do any of the Groupies make ADRs 180 days out from a trip?


Are you kidding?!  *Luv* jumps on them right at the 180-day mark.  She's a planner, so by the time the 180-day window opens, we've discussed the various esoteric issues of whether we want to be in Park A before or after breakfast, how long we plan to stay there before hitting Park B, whether Park B will be lunch or someplace else off-World, and if dinner should be accomplished at sunset, evening, or later at night depending on the moon's cycle, tides, and relative humidity.  Lest we be thought commandos, the truth is settle on a general strategy and guidelines for park visits but are free to change plans on the fly which we often do--but ADRs remain fairly constant.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Are you kidding?!  *Luv* jumps on them right at the 180-day mark.  She's a planner, so by the time the 180-day window opens, we've discussed the various esoteric issues of whether we want to be in Park A before or after breakfast, how long we plan to stay there before hitting Park B, whether Park B will be lunch or someplace else off-World, and if dinner should be accomplished at sunset, evening, or later at night depending on the moon's cycle, tides, and relative humidity.  Lest we be thought commandos, the truth is settle on a general strategy and guidelines for park visits but are free to change plans on the fly which we often do--but ADRs remain fairly constant.





I may not have even thought of booking a trip at 180 days!


----------



## wildernessDad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Taking a few minutes to catch up after a quick trip to Vegas.  It was 111 degrees one day and I stopped looking after that!  Ah, but it's a dry heat.
> 
> Now I'm in the countdown for  a cousin trip in honor of my upcoming birthday.  Finally decided on a road trip to Zion and both the North and South rim of the Grand Canyon.  Will be checking off a bucket list item of seeing the N. Rim and staying at the park lodge there and also at the El Tovar on the S. Rim.      Lots of things to do before then though and just for fun I added a broken little toe to the equation just before leaving for Vegas on Sunday.    I'm still hiking though even if I end up having to cut it off.  (JK - I have been thru more than my share of broken toes though so think I can push thru it.  Part of liking to go barefoot a lot.  And having horses and taking them out to the pasture with sandals on.  And motorcycles.  )  I love western and national park which is why I love WL/VWL and this trip should be full of it!




Yes!  This will be an awesome trip!  I've done this trip with the little lady and my son!  If you can, try to work in a trip to Monument Valley!  Maybe stay at The View Hotel, right on the reservation.  Sorry to hear about your toe.  The N. Rim Lodge is really nice and the area is not a tourist trap.


----------



## wildernessDad

Granny said:


> Hi horselover!
> 
> So, I guess we're kind of quiet around here.  We just hit the 6 month mark for our next trip and will be eligible to make ADRs this weekend.
> 
> Aside from things like Cinderella's castle meals, do any of the Groupies make ADRs 180 days out from a trip?
> 
> We haven't ever made ADR's that early but I will be making one this time for a Groupie mini-meet.
> 
> We just normally don't plan much for a trip.  This next one will have some nice new features with the various attractions opening up and Disney Springs completely up and running.  Aside from that, we'll probably book a Candlelight Processional dinner package when those are available.
> 
> So...anyone heading to the World soon that can take more pictures of the work at WL?



I make dining reservations 180 days out.  That will be coming up soon for us.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> Yes!  This will be an awesome trip!  I've done this trip with the little lady and my son!  If you can, try to work in a trip to Monument Valley!  Maybe stay at The View Hotel, right on the reservation.  Sorry to hear about your toe.  The N. Rim Lodge is really nice and the area is not a tourist trap.



Monument Valley is very cool and I did see that several years ago and would love to do go again.  I couldn't quite fit it into the schedule this trip although I tried to since my cousin has not visited there but we decided to do Horseshoe Bend and an Antelope Canyon tour, neither of which I've seen before.  So many thing to do and so little time!  We recently bought a little travel trailer and DH wants us to get back down to that area again when he can go - double the trips for me!


----------



## Corinne

I very rarely make dining reservations @ the 180 day mark, but since we are going during free dining and in December I think we will as well.  I think I'd like to book a CP package as well.

*Granny- *when is the groupie meet?


----------



## twokats

Hello all!!!   Sorry I have been MIA so long.  As I told you whenever the last time I was here (and I just now finished catching up with all the reading) my tax season was very taxing to say the least!  And going on a three week vacation two weeks after that hectic season ended was great, but I had so much to do.

Happy birthdays to the ones I missed and anniversaries also.  

Also thank you to all that wished Le and I a happy anniversary.  Of course we started celebrating early on the cruise and it was very enjoyable.  

I hope everyone is having an enjoyable summer.  We have been having a super wet one so far and are lucky to live in an area that is high enough not to flood, but there has been flooding in areas close to us and of course pretty much across our whole state.


----------



## Dizny Dad

APRs 180 days out? . . . . . Absolutely.  Mostly. Sometimes. Whenever DiznyDi can anchor me enough to get my attention and discuss it.  We really in the last few years have started to limit our ADRs, especially at the signature restaurants.  We just have changed eating styles such that we just don't want more than an appetizer, or two.  Grabbing a small something a few times a day seems to be our norm now.  Geese Louise, I'm turning into my Dad . . . .


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> I very rarely make dining reservations @ the 180 day mark, but since we are going during free dining and in December I think we will as well.  I think I'd like to book a CP package as well.
> 
> *Granny- *when is the groupie meet?




*Corinne*...I didn't see you on the early December list of vacations.  We are looking at possibly December 12 as a groupie meet date.  Will you be at WDW at that time?  We'd love to have you join us!


----------



## circhead

Hi all - been awhile. 

This is just a quick check in - work is a little hectic right now as we are coming up on the end of the fiscal year and we need to have all of our money encumbered by June 30th.

Hope all are well and busy planning their vacations.
Happy birthday and/or anniversary to all I missed.

Love the pictures from Australia and New Zealand - would love to get there someday.
I am a big fan of the Tolkien novels and the movies would love to see some of that scenery up close and personal.

Will be at AK-Jambo in September for a quick 5 days - Hopefully I'll be able to get tickets for the club member safari.
Will try to get over to VWL and snoop - no guarantees as my cousin is coming with me and it's her first trip.


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> APRs 180 days out? . . . . . Absolutely.  Mostly. Sometimes. Whenever DiznyDi can anchor me enough to get my attention and discuss it.  We really in the last few years have started to limit our ADRs, especially at the signature restaurants.  We just have changed eating styles such that we just don't want more than an appetizer, or two.  Grabbing a small something a few times a day seems to be our norm now.  Geese Louise, I'm turning into my Dad . . . .


Actually, we eat smaller now, too.  Several years back, we did the Deluxe DP, and it worked well for us.  However, we realized that we couldn't comfortably fit all that food in our stomachs, so the plan almost felt like a waste.  Since then, we shoot for a couple of Signatures, a couple of TS, and we often share much of what we order.  We may both order appetizers then share an entree and may not do a dessert.  Or, we'll do one appetizer, two entrees, and maybe a dessert.  Or, we'll do something different and share two or three appetizers.  It all depends on the menu, our appetite at that particular time, and budget.  

*Granny*:  True confessions here. I put Corinne's trip in the wrong column when she first notified me, so that may be why you missed it.  I have since corrected the error of my ways.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hello Groupies! 
I haven't logged on the DIS for months. School and work and many other things.......
I recently had a trip to FL to visit my daughter who lives there and happened to get an email invite for a RN Job Fair in Daytona/Ormond Beach area. I decided to visit the hospital since I was going to be in the area at my daughter's anyway and we had plans to move to FL in 6-9 months. Well.....things went at the speed of light once I got there and I had recruiters all over me. Next thing I know I'm meeting with the manager of Labor & Delivery and the following day I was offered the job with relocation bonuses. I have been an emotional wreck because I did accept the job offer. I am moving to FLORIDA in 2 weeks (some of my FB buds on this thread know this already) and it's so emotional and bittersweet for me. I'll be living with my daughter and sil while my husband and youngest daughter pack and continue with the house remodel so we can put it up for sale in the Fall.  I will be leaving my oldest child---my son----behind in PA because he is in a long-term relationship with his gf (and he is 29). So life is frantic for me now!!! Moving too fast! I'll be living in Palm Coast FL. It's just going to be hard being so far from my hubby, kids and pets back in PA for several months. 
*THANK YOU ALL  for the birthday wishes!* On May 23, I was actually at the RN Job Fair---getting the job offer and relocation bonus to FL was the best birthday present! Thanks again for thinking of me me Groupies---even when I've been absent from this thread for too long (and I miss you all)! It will be a crazy next few weeks and months for me----I finally graduate in August. I will be able to breathe easier and have much less stress once school is done. Hope to be on our thread more often in the Fall


----------



## bobbiwoz

Just want to say that except for a BOG lunch for my gals visit in early May, I have never tried to book an ADR at 6 months out.  I was with 5 friends, and was able to get lunch and dinner.  My friends decided on lunch, and in the end most were not pleased with the meal. 

We'll be at BLT in July and for sure we'll take the boat over to see WL/VWL.  We may have lunch at Roaring Fork, I would like the Wilderness salad if they still have it.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> *Granny*:  True confessions here. I put Corinne's trip in the wrong column when she first notified me, so that may be why you missed it.  I have since corrected the error of my ways.



Thanks for fessin' up, *Sleepy! * 

*Corinne*...PM heading your way!


----------



## Granny

bobbiwoz said:


> Just want to say that except for a BOG lunch for my gals visit in early May, I have never tried to book an ADR at 6 months out.  I was with 5 friends, and was able to get lunch and dinner.  My friends decided on lunch, and in the end most were not pleased with the meal.
> 
> We'll be at BLT in July and for sure we'll take the boat over to see WL/VWL.  We may have lunch at Roaring Fork, I would like the Wilderness salad if they still have it.




*Bobbi*...always great to see you here!  In April they still had the Wilderness Salad (the one they make while you wait) and it was great!  Enjoy your trip, and stay cool!


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> *Corinne*...I didn't see you on the early December list of vacations.  We are looking at possibly December 12 as a groupie meet date.  Will you be at WDW at that time?  We'd love to have you join us!


Yep we will be there 12/10-14! My trip dates were under the December 2015. Would love to join you!!


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> Hi Mush!



Hi D Dad!  



Dizny Dad said:


> Say Hi to Mr. Muush!



I'll give Mr Muush your regards!

Maria, so great that your move to FL is finally a reality!

It is wonderful to see all of the "regulars" here on the Groupie thread, as always.

I need to check in more often, for sure.


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> Aside from things like Cinderella's castle meals, do any of the Groupies make ADRs 180 days out from a trip?



We do for Christmas week but rarely any other times.  We just don't have that many must dos anymore.  Our window is opening soon too.  We were just talking about it earlier.  I think this trip we're going to try Teppan Edo now that I know they can do GF for DS16.  We'll do 50s Prime Time.  Maybe for lunch this time since there's no reason to be in DHS at night for us now that Osborne Lights is gone.      Other than that I think the only other reservation I'll make is Trails End & that's not exactly a stampede to get to at 180 days out.



Corinne said:


> I very rarely make dining reservations @ the 180 day mark, but since we are going during free dining and in December I think we will as well.  I think I'd like to book a CP package as well.



I would highly recommend you make ADRs for free dining periods especially when they're around the holidays.  



circhead said:


> Love the pictures from Australia and New Zealand - would love to get there someday.
> I am a big fan of the Tolkien novels and the movies would love to see some of that scenery up close and personal.



Thanks Pat.  If you're a Tolkien fan NZ should absolutely be a must do on your travel list.  I keep telling all my fellow Tolkien fans Middle Earth is real & it's in New Zealand!       If you ever have any questions feel free to shoot me a PM.

Have a great trip Kat!


----------



## Granny

Maria and Barb...so great to see you.  I don't have any news, but I just had to say hello when we get a Mia or Muush sighting!


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> Hi D Dad!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give Mr Muush your regards!
> 
> Maria, so great that your move to FL is finally a reality!
> 
> It is wonderful to see all of the "regulars" here on the Groupie thread, as always.
> 
> I need to check in more often, for sure.



Hi, Barb!

I have been gone a lot lately also, good to see you also.   Le, Kati and I just went thru the Panama Canal again.  It was great.

Groupies, I have to brag a little.  I have now hit my biggest landmark year!!!  I am now a five year breast cancer survivor.  All my doctors are very happy, and so am I.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Have a great trip Kat!



Thanks Julie!!!  And I've been meaning to express my sympathy over your additional visitor!    Experience led me to think that would likely be the case but I still hoped it wouldn't be!!!  


twokats said:


> Groupies, I have to brag a little.  I have now hit my biggest landmark year!!!  I am now a five year breast cancer survivor.  All my doctors are very happy, and so am I.



That is awesome Kathy!!!!


----------



## Granny

twokats said:


> Hi, Barb!
> 
> I have been gone a lot lately also, good to see you also.   Le, Kati and I just went thru the Panama Canal again.  It was great.
> 
> Groupies, I have to brag a little.  I have now hit my biggest landmark year!!!  I am now a five year breast cancer survivor.  All my doctors are very happy, and so am I.




That is news that is truly worth celebrating!  

Congratulations, Kathy!  And prayers of gratitude and continued health going up for you.


----------



## twokats

Granny said:


> That is news that is truly worth celebrating!
> 
> Congratulations, Kathy!  And prayers of gratitude and continued health going up for you.



Thanks Granny and Kat.  Yes, I praise God daily for what He has done for me.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday KAT4DISNEY!!!!
Kathryn is our Bday and Anniv. keeper these days so lets show her some extra special Bday wishes today


----------



## jimmytammy

Great news twokats!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Hi horselover!
> 
> So, I guess we're kind of quiet around here.  We just hit the 6 month mark for our next trip and will be eligible to make ADRs this weekend.
> 
> Aside from things like Cinderella's castle meals, do any of the Groupies make ADRs 180 days out from a trip?
> 
> We haven't ever made ADR's that early but I will be making one this time for a Groupie mini-meet.
> 
> We just normally don't plan much for a trip.  This next one will have some nice new features with the various attractions opening up and Disney Springs completely up and running.  Aside from that, we'll probably book a Candlelight Processional dinner package when those are available.
> 
> So...anyone heading to the World soon that can take more pictures of the work at WL?


Literally in the process of making ADRs this AM(DD has specific requests for her DH since its his 1st trip, some of her faves)and computer will only allow me to book our 1st day, will not allow me to go out any further.  SO being up at 5:30am to book at 6am is a wash, waiting for phones to open at 7

**UPDATE**
All worked out well, we called , CM was very helpful, and we got all we wanted, tweaked times, but all is OK.  Had 3 big ticket ones, Ohana, WCC dinner and LTT dinner that we were really concerned would no be available, but worked out OK.  Bottom line, have that WDW DINE # handy at 7am if computer wont behave


----------



## Corinne

Congrats *twokats! Kathy! *I wish you continued good health!!!


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday Kathy!  *
*Hope you have a great day!*


----------



## Corinne

Jimmy, I cannot begin booking until tomorrow, but I need to at least look at the days and where I think I want to book!  I have to tell you, every time I saw you referring to your "dsil" I kept thinking sister in law, (my brother in law and I call each other bil and sil)....it finally dawned on me when you mentioned your daughter whom you were referring to! Yes, I know, I am, in fact blonde


----------



## horselover

twokats said:


> Groupies, I have to brag a little.  I have now hit my biggest landmark year!!!  I am now a five year breast cancer survivor.  All my doctors are very happy, and so am I.



That is wonderful news!!!     

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATHY!!!


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday Kat!   Hope it is the best


----------



## twokats

I am Skyping with Kati tonight to plan our May trip, plus see what she wants to consider as far as ADR's for our Dec trip. 
She is at work at the Texas Lions Camp down in south Texas.


----------



## Flossbolna

* Happy Birthday KAT4DISNEY!! *



twokats said:


> Groupies, I have to brag a little. I have now hit my biggest landmark year!!! I am now a five year breast cancer survivor. All my doctors are very happy, and so am I.



Congratulations! What a wonderful milestone!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Congrats,* twokats*!  I know that's a special feeling and milestone. 

Also *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, KAT!!!!!*

Well, we finally went to see THE JUNGLE BOOK today, and while *Luv* found it mildly entertaining, I thought it was quite well done.  Her main complaint was the child actor who I will admit was just average.  However, I found the CGI mostly spectacular (to the point I wish the kid had been CGI rather than live), the conflict exciting, and the characterizations spot on.  While it strays from the beloved cartoon movie, I thought the choices of the director and writers excellent.  It's not a classic, but it is worthwhile revisiting of Disney iconic film.


----------



## Granny

*   Happy Birthday Kathy !!! *


----------



## Granny

Sleepy...thanks for the revue of Jungle Book.  I can't get anyone interested in going to see it.  I figured this will be one I catch on cable or on demand at some point.  I'm always up for trying something new.  Though I must say I don't understand the remake mode that Disney is in where they are wanting to remake their classic animated films into live action films.  Malificent, Cinderella, 101 Dalmatians, etc.  Surely the imagineers aren't out of new ideas for movies?


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Sleepy...thanks for the revue of Jungle Book.  I can't get anyone interested in going to see it.  I figured this will be one I catch on cable or on demand at some point.  I'm always up for trying something new.  Though I must say I don't understand the remake mode that Disney is in where they are wanting to remake their classic animated films into live action films.  Malificent, Cinderella, 101 Dalmatians, etc.  Surely the imagineers aren't out of new ideas for movies?


One thing almost all of these remakes have in common?  They make money.  THE JUNGLE BOOK made nearly $1B.


----------



## sleepydog25

Nothing much to add today.  A bit somber given the news coming out of Orlando.  Makes my worries about the new VWL II build pale in comparison.  And though it's been repeated quite a bit, here's a bit of Mr. Rogers to ease the anger and confusion: 
*When I was a boy and I would see scary things in the news, my mother would say to me, "Look for the helpers. You will always find people who are helping.”* 

Let's be helpers.


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Nothing much to add today.  A bit somber given the news coming out of Orlando.  Makes my worries about the new VWL II build pale in comparison.  And though it's been repeated quite a bit, here's a bit of Mr. Rogers to ease the anger and confusion:
> *When I was a boy and I would see scary things in the news, my mother would say to me, "Look for the helpers. You will always find people who are helping.”*
> 
> Let's be helpers.


Couldn't agree more Sleepy!


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Nothing much to add today.  A bit somber given the news coming out of Orlando.  Makes my worries about the new VWL II build pale in comparison.  And though it's been repeated quite a bit, here's a bit of Mr. Rogers to ease the anger and confusion:
> *When I was a boy and I would see scary things in the news, my mother would say to me, "Look for the helpers. You will always find people who are helping.”*
> 
> Let's be helpers.




Patrick...I think we all know that VWL II and other issues at WDW are not life changing issues, and our angst is mostly a little venting and bonding opportunity.  I like the Mr. Rogers quote, and as usual he is quite correct.  When I see news like that, all I can do is pray for the families and hope that the next generation is able make this world a better and safer place.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday rfassett!!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY *rfassett!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday rfassett !!!*


----------



## ErinC

I think I have posted on this thread in the past( I've read the entire thread). As a school teacher, I get to catch up on these threads in the summer. Somber morning of reading about last night's events at the GF. Such a terrible tragedy. 

My girls have all seen the Jungle Book and loved it. I will see it when it comes out on DVD. Granny, I too wondered about this sudden remake of live action classics. I hope that Disney isn't leaving all animation to Pixar these days. I guess you can't argue with the money though.


----------



## Granny

Hi *Erin*...great to see you back here!  

I heard about the alligator incident last night and I haven't had any words to express my feelings about the horror of that situation.  It is beyond words of sadness.  When I think about it, I am stunned.


----------



## twokats

Happy birthday rfassett


----------



## sleepydog25

Welcome back, *Erin!

And, HAPPY BIRTHDAY, RFASSETT!*


----------



## BWV Dreamin

I make what ADR's I can at 180 days out. But honestly have had terrific luck scheduling something the day before while on our trip. So I don't worry about it.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I thank you for the Mr Rogers reference, sleepydog25.

I saw a reference to a meet Dec. 12, and I'll be at BWV on the 12th.  Would like to attend!


----------



## sleepydog25

bobbiwoz said:


> I thank you for the Mr Rogers reference, sleepydog25.
> 
> I saw a reference to a meet Dec. 12, and I'll be at BWV on the 12th.  Would like to attend!


You're welcome.  It seemed appropriate, even more so the past few days.  As for you ADRs, though we do plan them, we often leave certain meals unscheduled and go with the flow, especially our lunch time plans.  

As a general announcement, I've some travel reservations that I'll try to combine and post here for those wanting to have some meets.


----------



## Granny

bobbiwoz said:


> I thank you for the Mr Rogers reference, sleepydog25.
> 
> I saw a reference to a meet Dec. 12, and I'll be at BWV on the 12th.  Would like to attend!




Bobbi...we'd love to have you come join in!  We are looking at getting a group together the evening of December 12 at the Top of the World lounge at BLT.  I'll add you in to the Groupie meet conversation.


----------



## DiznyDi

Boy do I ever feel out of the loop.....
My mom is back living with us for the next 'while'.  Seems like a lot gets left undone...
So sorry I missed:
*Muush!* Check in again soon - I'll try to do better, too!
*Kathy*'s birthday   Wishing you a very Happy Belated Birthday!  I hope you enjoyed your special day in a most magical way!   Have a great trip too!

*2Kats *Absolutely wonderful to celebrate your 5 year anniversary of being cancer free!  God is good!  Hi to Kati

*Maria *What an exciting, challenging time you have ahead of you!  So much to look forward to.  Come back and keep us updated to your progress as your time permits.  Boy will you be busy!

*Bobbi *So exciting we'll finally have the opportunity to meet!  How wonderful that you'll be in the World for our TOWL meet.

and last but not least
*Wishing Rfasett a very Happy Birthday!*


----------



## bobbiwoz

Yeah!  I am so happy that I dropped into this thread!!

Bobbi


----------



## sleepydog25

*Quick Breakdown of Potential Groupie Meet-ees*
Keep in mind this list may be incomplete though I've updated as I've been notified.  Further, everyone will have certain plans and schedules already so might not be able to join in with a Groupie Meet.  Hopefully, though, this will at least provide a snapshot of those in and around WDW from Thanksgiving through New Year's.

*November*
bobbiwoz 28 Nov-4 Dec         *VGF* & *BWV*
twokats 30 Nov-10 Dec          *VWL*

_*December*_
jimmytammy 8-16                *BWV *_SIL's first trip to WDW!!_
wildernessDad 9-13              *VWL*
bobbiwoz 11-15                    *BWV*
wildernessDad 13-16             *AKV*
Granny 7-15                        *VWL*
Corinne 10-14                      *BC (CL)*
DiznyDi & Dad 10-17            *VWL*
pmaurer74                          *VWL*
horselover 21-28                 *VWL *
bobbiwoz 30 Dec-4 Jan         *OKW*


----------



## twokats

sleepydog25 said:


> *Quick Breakdown of Potential Groupie Meet-ees*
> Keep in mind this list may be incomplete though I've updated as I've been notified.  Further, everyone will have certain plans and schedules already so might not be able to join in with a Groupie Meet.  Hopefully, though, this will at least provide a snapshot of those in and around WDW from Thanksgiving through New Year's.
> 
> *November*
> bobbiwoz 28 Nov-4 Dec           *VGF* & *BWV*
> 
> _*December*_
> jimmytammy 8-16                *BWV *_SIL's first trip to WDW!!_
> wildernessDad 9-13              *VWL*
> bobbiwoz 11-15                    *BWV*
> wildernessDad 13-16             *AKV*
> Granny 7-15                        *VWL*
> Corinne 10-14                      *BC (CL)*
> DiznyDi & Dad 10-17            *VWL*
> horselover 21-28                 *VWL *
> bobbiwoz 30 Dec-4 Jan         *OKW*



Sleepy, I sent you a PM a few days ago with our dates of Nov 30 - Dec 10 at the Villas.


----------



## Olaf

I've been out of the loop of late, and haven't been paying very close attention to DVC.   What's the latest on the upgrades at VWL?  Will our ownership change?   Will there be two classifications of owners at VWL?   I've looked on the internet and the DVC Disney site, but I'm not seeing anything official.

I've noticed the resale price at VWL has gone up considerably, and I'm assuming it's because of the bungalows.


----------



## Granny

Olaf said:


> I've been out of the loop of late, and haven't been paying very close attention to DVC.   What's the latest on the upgrades at VWL?  Will our ownership change?   Will there be two classifications of owners at VWL?   I've looked on the internet and the DVC Disney site, but I'm not seeing anything official.
> 
> I've noticed the resale price at VWL has gone up considerably, and I'm assuming it's because of the bungalows.



Hi Olaf!  

Disney is building a completely separate DVC resort at Wilderness Lodge...its name will be Copper Creek Villas and Cabins.  It will not be part of our membership at VWL, which is being re-named to be called Boulder Ridge Villas.   Our ownership is not impacted for the resort we own at.  The new resort will have cabins along Bay Lake and is converting some or all of the South wing of Wilderness Lodge to the new DVC resort.

All Disney has officially said is that they are building a new DVC resort at Wilderness Lodge, and they have released the names of the new resort as well as the re-naming of VWL.   Everything beyond that is speculation.  Here's a thread with a ton of information about it:  http://www.disboards.com/threads/bo...ilderness-lodge-dvc-expansion-thread.3410778/


----------



## sleepydog25

twokats said:


> Sleepy, I sent you a PM a few days ago with our dates of Nov 30 - Dec 10 at the Villas.


Which I took care of. . .couple of minutes ago. . .


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Hi Olaf!
> 
> Disney is building a completely separate DVC resort at Wilderness Lodge...its name will be Copper Creek Villas and Cabins.  It will not be part of our membership at VWL, which is being re-named to be called Boulder Ridge Villas.   Our ownership is not impacted for the resort we own at.  The new resort will have cabins along Bay Lake and is converting some or all of the South wing of Wilderness Lodge to the new DVC resort.
> 
> All Disney has officially said is that they are building a new DVC resort at Wilderness Lodge, and they have released the names of the new resort as well as the re-naming of VWL.   Everything beyond that is speculation.  Here's a thread with a ton of information about it:  http://www.disboards.com/threads/bo...ilderness-lodge-dvc-expansion-thread.3410778/


What he said.  As for the jump in resale prices, I've not been tracking those of late.  If, indeed, they are rising, my concern (based on some conversations on other threads and sites) is that some folks are buying Classic VWL _thinking_ they will get the 11-month booking privilege at the new Coppery Doppery Villas for a price much less than the expected buy-in to Copper Mine Rivulet Villas & Cabinets.  To paraphrase *Granny: * not gonna happen.


----------



## pmaurer74

sleepydog25 said:


> What he said.  As for the jump in resale prices, I've not been tracking those of late.  If, indeed, they are rising, my concern (based on some conversations on other threads and sites) is that some folks are buying Classic VWL _thinking_ they will get the 11-month booking privilege at the new Coppery Doppery Villas for a price much less than the expected buy-in to Copper Mine Rivulet Villas & Cabinets.  To paraphrase *Granny: * not gonna happen.


prices have been going up for awhile. They have ticked down a tad since the resale issue a few months ago but still about $7 per point higher than a year ago.


----------



## pmaurer74

sleepydog25 said:


> *Quick Breakdown of Potential Groupie Meet-ees*
> Keep in mind this list may be incomplete though I've updated as I've been notified.  Further, everyone will have certain plans and schedules already so might not be able to join in with a Groupie Meet.  Hopefully, though, this will at least provide a snapshot of those in and around WDW from Thanksgiving through New Year's.
> 
> *November*
> bobbiwoz 28 Nov-4 Dec         *VGF* & *BWV*
> twokats 30 Nov-10 Dec          *VWL*
> 
> _*December*_
> jimmytammy 8-16                *BWV *_SIL's first trip to WDW!!_
> wildernessDad 9-13              *VWL*
> bobbiwoz 11-15                    *BWV*
> wildernessDad 13-16             *AKV*
> Granny 7-15                        *VWL*
> Corinne 10-14                      *BC (CL)*
> DiznyDi & Dad 10-17            *VWL*
> horselover 21-28                 *VWL *
> bobbiwoz 30 Dec-4 Jan         *OKW*




We are there Dec. 17-22 - VWL Big family trip - 2 two bedroom villas, dates may change by a day or two depending upon airfare which is outrageous right now.


----------



## Olaf

Hmmm, the last time I looked at resales (I can't remember when), they were in the $70's per point, now they're running from $85 to $99.   Maybe just price increases?   I have no intention of selling, so I'm not that aware of what's been going on.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Happy Birthday KAT4DISNEY ! !!!


----------



## Corinne

Happy Birthday Kathy!!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

pmaurer74 said:


> We are there Dec. 17-22 - VWL Big family trip - 2 two bedroom villas, dates may change by a day or two depending upon airfare which is outrageous right now.


I added you to the First Page, and to the Meet-ee list on the previous page.


----------



## twokats

sleepydog25 said:


> Which I took care of. . .couple of minutes ago. . .



Thank you Sleepy!


----------



## pmaurer74

I ma going to have to waitlist a studio for Dec. 15 and 16. What are my chances of it going through?


----------



## Granny

pmaurer74 said:


> I ma going to have to waitlist a studio for Dec. 15 and 16. What are my chances of it going through?



I can't give you odds on waitlists, especially since we are within the 7 month time frame so anyone can waitlist for those nights.  I've heard on these boards that many have had success with the waitlist.  Sadly, we never have but I hope that it works out for you.  Sounds like a great trip with family!


----------



## Granny

Surely none of the Groupie fathers will get a card like this!


 



*Happy Father's Day to Groupie Dads!  *


----------



## sleepydog25

pmaurer74 said:


> I ma going to have to waitlist a studio for Dec. 15 and 16. What are my chances of it going through?


I agree with *Granny.*  I think your odds of a waitlist coming through are fairly good.  Given that construction is ongoing at VWL, many are opting not to stay there.  Best of luck!


----------



## pmaurer74

Granny said:


> I can't give you odds on waitlists, especially since we are within the 7 month time frame so anyone can waitlist for those nights.  I've heard on these boards that many have had success with the waitlist.  Sadly, we never have but I hope that it works out for you.  Sounds like a great trip with family!


yes 13 of us! I make ADRS tomorrow, wish me luck. I got free airfare for the way down so we are leaving two days sooner than planned to take advantage. We had enough points for 4 one way tickets... now if just the pricing for the way back would come down, they are so high! This is why I need a studio for two days before the big family trip! I am trying to convince DH to add two days before and two days after for the cheapest airfare but he does not want a 9 day trip (I would love it!) We would have 2-3 reservations though with would be a pain!


----------



## ErinC

Happy Father's Day to all the Dads! Hope you all are having extra special days today!

ADR's for 13! Yikes! I love family trips but sometimes they can be stressful on the planner (usually me). Hopefully your wait list will come through. Does anyone know if they are keeping the Villas full? Last year when we stayed at Christmas, they tried to get us to move resorts. We opted to stay and not move. We got some extra fast passes that made our lives much easier Christmas week. But I felt like the resort was not full while we were there. Are they still using all the rooms?


----------



## sleepydog25

ErinC said:


> Happy Father's Day to all the Dads! Hope you all are having extra special days today!
> 
> ADR's for 13! Yikes! I love family trips but sometimes they can be stressful on the planner (usually me). Hopefully your wait list will come through. Does anyone know if they are keeping the Villas full? Last year when we stayed at Christmas, they tried to get us to move resorts. We opted to stay and not move. We got some extra fast passes that made our lives much easier Christmas week. But I felt like the resort was not full while we were there. Are they still using all the rooms?


Not sure if all the rooms are getting booked, but pretty much all reports coming out of the Lodge (and our experience in mid-Feb) claim that the crowd level at the Lodge is noticeably down which makes sense given the whole south wing can't be booked.


----------



## jimmytammy

Once again, a day late and a dollar short, but...
Happy Fathers Day!!


----------



## DiznyDi

jimmytammy said:


> Once again, a day late and a dollar short, but...
> Happy Fathers Day!!



Yeah, me too!  I hope all Dads enjoyed their special day.  Rich said its Father's Day to make breakfast, do the dishes, take care of his loved ones.....


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy said:


> Once again, a day late and a dollar short, but...
> Happy Fathers Day!!



I hope the good vibes last for more than the one day!


----------



## Dizny Dad

So Granny has now identified clearly that there are not just Groupies, but Groupie Dudes and Groupie Dudettes . . . . . some evil, others just dazed.

On another note; I had someone come into my office last week and ask if I was anticipating getting out of DVC (and taking a loss on my silly investment) since they figured the unfortunate incident at GF will make Disney close up.  As you can imagine, I just stared at them in disbelief with the question just hanging there . . . duhhhh . . I finally said, yes, a truly unfortunate situation, but that I was pretty sure Disney will go on . . .


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> So Granny has now identified clearly that there are not just Groupies, but Groupie Dudes and Groupie Dudettes . . . . . some evil, others just dazed.
> 
> On another note; I had someone come into my office last week and ask if I was anticipating getting out of DVC (and taking a loss on my silly investment) since they figured the unfortunate incident at GF will make Disney close up.  As you can imagine, I just stared at them in disbelief with the question just hanging there . . . duhhhh . . I finally said, yes, a truly unfortunate situation, but that I was pretty sure Disney will go on . . .


That question is akin to asking if Chevrolet will disappear due to a person's demise due to a faulty airbag.  Some folks just don't get how much of a financial juggernaut the Mouse is. . .


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> So Granny has now identified clearly that there are not just Groupies, but Groupie Dudes and Groupie Dudettes . . . . . some evil, others just dazed.



I just had to laugh when I saw that graphic that I posted for Father's Day.  And I guess Star Wars keeps it Disney related.  I had to edit the graphic to put in "Evil Dude" since I didn't like the language that was originally there.  But of course, we have no evil dudes or dudettes here...just great folks!



> On another note; I had someone come into my office last week and ask if I was anticipating getting out of DVC (and taking a loss on my silly investment) since they figured the unfortunate incident at GF will make Disney close up.  As you can imagine, I just stared at them in disbelief with the question just hanging there . . . duhhhh . . I finally said, yes, a truly unfortunate situation, but that I was pretty sure Disney will go on . . .



That's funny.  Sounds like someone who doesn't care for anything WDW related.  I think our "silly investment" is one of the best we've ever made!


----------



## pmaurer74

Dizny Dad said:


> So Granny has now identified clearly that there are not just Groupies, but Groupie Dudes and Groupie Dudettes . . . . . some evil, others just dazed.
> 
> On another note; I had someone come into my office last week and ask if I was anticipating getting out of DVC (and taking a loss on my silly investment) since they figured the unfortunate incident at GF will make Disney close up.  As you can imagine, I just stared at them in disbelief with the question just hanging there . . . duhhhh . . I finally said, yes, a truly unfortunate situation, but that I was pretty sure Disney will go on . . .


the fact the only DVC resort available for two nights in December, 6 months out was SSR... I think WDW is not hurting right now.


----------



## Granny

pmaurer74 said:


> the fact the only DVC resort available for two nights in December, 6 months out was SSR... I think WDW is not hurting right now.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . . .   But of course, we have no evil dudes or dudettes here...just great folks! . . . . . . .



No evil dudes, we have?  BuuHaHaHaHaHa!


----------



## Dizny Dad

sleepydog25 said:


> . . . . . . . .  Some folks just don't get how much of a financial juggernaut the Mouse is. . .



Amazingly true . . . but when billions are at stake . . . Disney Magic happens.


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> Amazingly true . . . but when billions are at stake . . . Disney Magic happens.


No.  I believe in the philanthropic underpinnings of Disney, that they always have in mind what's best for the guest when they make financial decisions.  Just look at the new dining plan changes--you know these changes don't benefit Disney's bottom line at all.


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> *Quick Breakdown of Potential Groupie Meet-ees*
> Keep in mind this list may be incomplete though I've updated as I've been notified.  Further, everyone will have certain plans and schedules already so might not be able to join in with a Groupie Meet.  Hopefully, though, this will at least provide a snapshot of those in and around WDW from Thanksgiving through New Year's.
> 
> *November*
> bobbiwoz 28 Nov-4 Dec         *VGF* & *BWV*
> twokats 30 Nov-10 Dec          *VWL*
> 
> _*December*_
> jimmytammy 8-16                *BWV *_SIL's first trip to WDW!!_
> wildernessDad 9-13              *VWL*
> bobbiwoz 11-15                    *BWV*
> wildernessDad 13-16             *AKV*
> Granny 7-15                        *VWL*
> Corinne 10-14                      *BC (CL)*
> DiznyDi & Dad 10-17            *VWL*
> pmaurer74                          *VWL*
> horselover 21-28                 *VWL *
> bobbiwoz 30 Dec-4 Jan         *OKW*



I'm at BCV instead of VWL now.  Same dates.

Disney is definitely not hurting even with last week's horrible tragedy.  I've been looking for a studio for mid Sept.  That's supposed to be a slow time in the World.  Started looking a few weeks ago.  Can't find anything except for SSR.  I was able to get a 1 BR at BWV for one of the nights.  Could have had it for 2 nights but I don't want to use the points for a 1 BR for 2 nights when it's just me.  I've got a cash reservation booked as a back up & have wait listed for the studio.  Not feeling confident it will come through.  It doesn't appear anyone is canceling their existing reservations at least not for the dates I'm looking for.  Nothing for my wait list at BLT for Dec. either.  I know I have zero chance of that one coming through.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Anniversary DiznyDad & DiznyDi!!!!!!!*


----------



## twokats

*Happy Anniversary DiznyDad & DiznyDi*
*
Hope it is a good day for y'all and that you have many more!*


----------



## sleepydog25

To the growing chorus add my  *HAPPY ANNIVERSARY DAD AND DI!!!  *


----------



## Granny

*   Happy Anniversary DiznyDad & DiznyDi !!!   *


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Boy - this turning 50 stuff takes a lot of effort!    Over 1800 miles and 32+ hours of driving I think I welcomed it in style.

Zion National Park - Awesome!
Zion Lodge - wonderful!  Ringtail cat that comes into the lobby of the lodge?  Only in a national park! 
Antelope Canyon - Incredible!  And an unforgettable experience between getting out there (I had not ridden in the back of a pick up truck on a highway in 30+ years!), added with the controlled mayhem in the canyon, the part that my cousin and I were the 2 fillers on the truck otherwise filled with a Japanese tour group and the beauty of the canyon and it was lots of fun!
Horseshoe Bend - also Incredible!
North Rim Grand Canyon - Amazing and surprising!  The landscape was not what I expected  The bonus - seeing a Kaibab Squirrel https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaibab_squirrel  When we spotted it in the woods while driving to the Cape Royal overlook we were fairly certain there had been some hanky panky going on between a couple of animal species.  
Grand Canyon North Rim Lodge - brought tears to my eyes when we walked in.
Navaho Bridge - another interesting and pretty landmark and quite an example of engineering from the 1920's.  
South Rim Grand Canyon - beautiful!
El Tovar Hotel - a lovely example of an early park hotel.
Mule Ride on the rim - half a check mark on the bucket list.  Still need to do one down into the canyon.  

Finished it off with a night in Vegas and a drive back to Reno that included a late lunch/early dinner at my favorite Mobil gas station.  http://www.whoanelliedeli.com/ 

Thanks everyone for all the wonderful Birthday wishes!   



jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday KAT4DISNEY!!!!
> Kathryn is our Bday and Anniv. keeper these days so lets show her some extra special Bday wishes today





Corinne said:


> *Happy Birthday Kathy!  *
> *Hope you have a great day!*





horselover said:


> That is wonderful news!!!
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATHY!!!
> 
> View attachment 174816





twokats said:


> Happy Birthday Kat!   Hope it is the best





Flossbolna said:


> * Happy Birthday KAT4DISNEY!! *





sleepydog25 said:


> Congrats,* twokats*!  I know that's a special feeling and milestone.
> 
> Also *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, KAT!!!!!*
> 
> .





Granny said:


> *   Happy Birthday Kathy !!! *





DiznyDi said:


> *Kathy*'s birthday   Wishing you a very Happy Belated Birthday!  I hope you enjoyed your special day in a most magical way!   Have a great trip too!





BWV Dreamin said:


> Happy Birthday KAT4DISNEY ! !!!


----------



## Muushka

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY KAT4!!  SOUNDS LIKE A DREAM VACATION!*

*HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!  to my favorite D&D couple!*

*


Granny said:



			Hi Olaf! 

Disney is building a completely separate DVC resort at Wilderness Lodge...its name will be Copper Creek Villas and Cabins.  It will not be part of our membership at VWL, which is being re-named to be called Boulder Ridge Villas.   Our ownership is not impacted for the resort we own at.  The new resort will have cabins along Bay Lake and is converting some or all of the South wing of Wilderness Lodge to the new DVC resort.

All Disney has officially said is that they are building a new DVC resort at Wilderness Lodge, and they have released the names of the new resort as well as the re-naming of VWL.   Everything beyond that is speculation.  Here's a thread with a ton of information about it:  http://www.disboards.com/threads/bo...ilderness-lodge-dvc-expansion-thread.3410778/

Click to expand...


Oh my goodness.  I had no idea about any of this.  Right now I'm confused.  But I'll read and will certainly be back.  Thanks!*


----------



## rwcmath

That's wonderful Kathy!


----------



## DiznyDi

Ah gee...you groupies are just too good to us!  Many thanks for your Anniversary wishes. DDad and I are celebrating  41 yrs of wedded bliss.  We enjoyed a pleasant evening on our porch reminiscing about what we were doing 41 yrs ago.  My oh my how quickly the time has gone by.

Wow Kathy - that's some impressive itinerary and sounds fabulous! 

MUUSHKA!  So happy to 'see' you!


----------



## horselover

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY DI & RICH!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary DiznyDad and DiznyDI!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Kathy What an amazing way to celebrate 50!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Hey, Groupie Dudes and Dudettes . . . . Thanks so much for remembering DiznyDi & I on our 41 years together.  DiznyDi has been my main squeeze since 1971, starting way back in High School; one continuous party and dance.  I would do it all again in a flash with her; even those pressing moments in life, because we made it thru together. 

Thank you dear.



So young, so skinny, so happy.  DiznyDi made her dress, and all of the Bridesmaid dresses while working full time.
And yes, before anyone asks, I had gotten a hair cut before the wedding; remember this was 1975 . . .


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> Hey, Groupie Dudes and Dudettes . . . . Thanks so much for remembering DiznyDi & I on our 41 years together.  DiznyDi has been my main squeeze since 1971, starting way back in High School; one continuous party and dance.  I would do it all again in a flash with her; even those pressing moments in life, because we made it thru together.
> 
> Thank you dear.
> 
> View attachment 176826
> 
> So young, so skinny, so happy.  DiznyDi made her dress, and all of the Bridesmaid dresses while working full time.
> And yes, before anyone asks, I had gotten a hair cut before the wedding; remember this was 1975 . . .


Cool pic!  I half expect you to break out into a John Travolta dance move.  

I'm emboldened to find past pics of myself and Luv. . .then post them.


----------



## ErinC

Awesome picture Dizny Dad! Congratulations on the 41 years. That's an amazing accomplishment. Our family just finished my parents 50th anniversary celebration a week ago. Fun times with wonderful memories. 
Sounds like there are some wonderful trips being planned on this board. I'm jealous, at the moment we have nothing planned. We are still dealing with that stage in life where I find it hard to plan trips without all three kids. With the oldest in college, I'm still trying to plan around her schedule. We did VWL last Christmas, not sure when we will be back. DD 13 gets to go to Aulani( I'm very jealous) with my MIL and SIL for Thanksgiving. I guess I'll just get to hear about it from her! I know she will love it. Not sure what the rest of the family will be doing while she's gone. The other two kids think we must take a trip somewhere since their little sister will be in Hawaii and they won't.


----------



## Granny

I guess I'm doing a little general griping today as the temps hit 100+...I've been trying to log onto the DVC site to book a trip and the site is unavailable...AGAIN!  I've never seen a site down as much as that site.  Someone in their IT department needs to be looking for a new job.


----------



## wildernessDad

Granny said:


> I guess I'm doing a little general griping today as the temps hit 100+...I've been trying to log onto the DVC site to book a trip and the site is unavailable...AGAIN!  I've never seen a site down as much as that site.  Someone in their IT department needs to be looking for a new job.  View attachment 176933


It's probably a disgruntled Disney IT person, performing one final act before being replaced by a foreign worker.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> I guess I'm doing a little general griping today as the temps hit 100+...I've been trying to log onto the DVC site to book a trip and the site is unavailable...AGAIN!  I've never seen a site down as much as that site.  Someone in their IT department needs to be looking for a new job.  View attachment 176933



It truly is sad Granny.    I keep thinking that one of these days they'll get someone in who recognizes they need to first deal with the functionality and then can worry about how pretty it is.   Why I continue to think that I don't know since the non-DVC website annoyed me with it's huge graphics for many years prior to DVC joining in.  It's most annoying whenever I take a survey about it and they spend a couple of questions asking if I liked the look and if it is befitting a company like Disney.   I'd like to say they can ask me that after they make it so I can get logged in at least 99.9% of the time and am no longer crossing my fingers whenever I try and book a reservation.


----------



## Granny

*WDad & Kathy*...I think you are both right!   Disney definitely puts a focus on form (marketing) over function (IT).   

Well, just before midnight my time I was able to log on and book a trip for next May.  Hooray!  


From angry face to happy dance in one fell swoop!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Granny said:


> *WDad & Kathy*...I think you are both right!   Disney definitely puts a focus on form (marketing) over function (IT).
> 
> Well, just before midnight my time I was able to log on and book a trip for next May.  Hooray!
> 
> 
> From angry face to happy dance in one fell swoop!



Good for you!  You must have hit it the single second the site worked.  Down now.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . . . . . . I've been trying to log onto the DVC site to book a trip and the site is unavailable...AGAIN!  I've never seen a site down as much as that site.  Someone in their IT department needs to be looking for a new job.  View attachment 176933





wildernessDad said:


> It's probably a disgruntled Disney IT person, performing one final act before being replaced by a foreign worker.



I understand a brilliant young IT professional, with the skills necessary to keep sites "Up and Operating", will soon be available for his next assignment.  Bryan Pagliano has proven to be a remarkable resource.


----------



## sleepydog25

ErinC said:


> Awesome picture Dizny Dad! Congratulations on the 41 years. That's an amazing accomplishment. Our family just finished my parents 50th anniversary celebration a week ago. Fun times with wonderful memories.
> Sounds like there are some wonderful trips being planned on this board. I'm jealous, at the moment we have nothing planned. We are still dealing with that stage in life where I find it hard to plan trips without all three kids. With the oldest in college, I'm still trying to plan around her schedule. We did VWL last Christmas, not sure when we will be back. DD 13 gets to go to Aulani( I'm very jealous) with my MIL and SIL for Thanksgiving. I guess I'll just get to hear about it from her! I know she will love it. Not sure what the rest of the family will be doing while she's gone. The other two kids think we must take a trip somewhere since their little sister will be in Hawaii and they won't.


I may be getting addled--wait, I'm certain that I am come to think of it--but I don't know that I ever gave you a proper welcome to our Groupies thread.  (If I did, just pretend I didn't, ok?)  Welcome!!  As with anyone who visits and posts here, if you have any dates you'd like me to include on Page 1, please PM me.  As for the vacation with the other two kids wanting to go someplace since sis is gone, I'm on their side!


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizzy Dad
You mentioned Di making her dress and the bridesmaids.  Tammy and myself are not surprised.  She is an amazing womanbut you already knew that!
Love the pic!  My brother had hair that length back in the day

Granny
I have never been brave enough to book a trip online.  Still use the old fashioned method of phonecause the 'puter I just don't trust.  I do use it to see what's available before the call


----------



## Granny

bobbiwoz said:


> Good for you!  You must have hit it the single second the site worked.  Down now.



*Bobbi*...in the words of that famous bear...."Oh bother!"  



jimmytammy said:


> Granny
> I have never been brave enough to book a trip online.  Still use the old fashioned method of phonecause the 'puter I just don't trust.  I do use it to see what's available before the call



*Jimmy*...I have to say that I wasn't sure Disney would ever program online booking since it is pretty complex.  But I've booked our last 5 trips online and the program does an excellent job of taking the correct points (banked points first) from the correct Use Years.  It also includes a borrowing step if you need that.  So overall, the programming for the reservations appears to be pretty good.  It's just getting the site to work that is an issue.


----------



## ErinC

sleepydog25 said:


> I may be getting addled--wait, I'm certain that I am come to think of it--but I don't know that I ever gave you a proper welcome to our Groupies thread.  (If I did, just pretend I didn't, ok?)  Welcome!!  As with anyone who visits and posts here, if you have any dates you'd like me to include on Page 1, please PM me.  As for the vacation with the other two kids wanting to go someplace since sis is gone, I'm on their side!



Thank you for the welcome. I wish I had vacation dates to add to the calendar, but no such luck right now. I will sure let you know when we have a future date. I'm with the other kids too, we just have to convince DH! 

I'm passing time by looking at Disney recipes on Pinterest. Yesterday I made a dole whip recipe. It turned out well, but even if I close my eyes and eat it, I'm still not at WDW!  Oh well!


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> . . . . . . . .  My brother had hair that length back in the day. . . .



Remember the part about having a haircut just before the wedding . . And YES she is an amazing person . . and I'm amazed that she still puts up with me.

BTW, the wedding pic was taken two years before John went delirious on the dance floor one Saturday night with a fever.  Man, those were the days . . come on Groupies . tell the story.  *Elisa*, you must have some good ones!  I know *Granny* does.


----------



## sleepydog25

ErinC said:


> Thank you for the welcome. I wish I had vacation dates to add to the calendar, but no such luck right now. I will sure let you know when we have a future date. I'm with the other kids too, we just have to convince DH!
> 
> I'm passing time by looking at Disney recipes on Pinterest. Yesterday I made a dole whip recipe. It turned out well, but even if I close my eyes and eat it, I'm still not at WDW!  Oh well!


Oh, and I believe *KAT4DISNEY* is the keeper of birthdays and anniversaries. . .if you dare.


----------



## horselover

Trying to make my Christmas ADRs this morning & I know you'll all be shocked by this.  Website's not working.       I really don't feel like calling & being on hold for an hour to make a couple dining reservations.  Disney IT seriously needs to get their act together.  Member site rarely work, main Disney site rarely works, agent site rarely works. It's a little ridiculous a company of this magnitude cannot have a decent, functioning IT department.   And that's my rant for the day.

DDad - I too am not at all surprised that Di made her dress.  I've seen her work.  She's pretty darn amazing.   

Happy almost weekend groupie friends!


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Trying to make my Christmas ADRs this morning & I know you'll all be shocked by this.  Website's not working.       I really don't feel like calling & being on hold for an hour to make a couple dining reservations.  Disney IT seriously needs to get their act together.  Member site rarely work, main Disney site rarely works, agent site rarely works. It's a little ridiculous a company of this magnitude cannot have a decent, functioning IT department.   And that's my rant for the day.
> 
> DDad - I too am not at all surprised that Di made her dress.  I've seen her work.  She's pretty darn amazing.
> 
> Happy almost weekend groupie friends!


To paraphrase what is already a paraphrase, this just in from Disney mega-stockholders:  "IT?  We don't need no stinkin' IT!"


----------



## ErinC

Happy Friday! I'm so sorry that all of you are having such a difficult time with the website. I just don't understand why Disney doesn't understand the loss in revenue that they could be incurring by not have a functioning web experience. Hope no one loses out on their reservation.
  I'm headed to my sister's this weekend. My girls bought me (us) tickets to go see Wicked this weekend. I've never seen it, so I'm super excited.
  I was looking through some old pics. I found this one that I knew the "groupies" would appreciate. This was before it was Wilderness(less) Lodge.


----------



## Granny

Great photo *Erin*!  Thanks for sharing.  And you've captured a nice scene that will never be viewable again.   But the trees, Bay Lake and a rainbow all represent the magic of that place we call home (even if we don't own points there).


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> Remember the part about having a haircut just before the wedding . . And YES she is an amazing person . . and I'm amazed that she still puts up with me.



And the pics pre-haircut?  



sleepydog25 said:


> Oh, and I believe *KAT4DISNEY* is the keeper of birthdays and anniversaries. . .if you dare.



Yes!  Anyone please let me know if you're not on the birthdays and anniversary list and would like to be added!  



horselover said:


> Trying to make my Christmas ADRs this morning & I know you'll all be shocked by this.  Website's not working.       I really don't feel like calling & being on hold for an hour to make a couple dining reservations.  Disney IT seriously needs to get their act together.  Member site rarely work, main Disney site rarely works, agent site rarely works. It's a little ridiculous a company of this magnitude cannot have a decent, functioning IT department.   And that's my rant for the day.
> !



And there's added irony since Disney said they went to FP+ because their guests had told them how much they like planning!  Not so much fun when you do the planning and then can't do reserving!  (All these surveys about what is requested must hit my junk mail and get deleted ).


----------



## Corinne

Happy (belated) Anniversary Di and Dad!!!!!! Wishing you many more wonderful years (and Disney adventures) together!!!!


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies,

Hope you're all well!  I'm heading to Sarasota for a few days with my sister for some beach therapy.  I always feel off being in Florida and not being in WDW! September will be here before we know it, and no, I am so not wishing summer away!  Have a great weekend all.


----------



## pmaurer74

ErinC said:


> View attachment 177226 Happy Friday! I'm so sorry that all of you are having such a difficult time with the website. I just don't understand why Disney doesn't understand the loss in revenue that they could be incurring by not have a functioning web experience. Hope no one loses out on their reservation.
> I'm headed to my sister's this weekend. My girls bought me (us) tickets to go see Wicked this weekend. I've never seen it, so I'm super excited.
> I was looking through some old pics. I found this one that I knew the "groupies" would appreciate. This was before it was Wilderness(less) Lodge.


this actually happened to me a few days ago. I borrowed a few points and made a reservation. The system crashed and my points and reservation were gone. I had to wait an hour to call but luckily they fixed it.


----------



## horselover

Thanks for the photo Erin!  I hope you have a great time at Wicked.  One of my favorite musicals ever.


----------



## wildernessDad

Loved the photo of the rainbow.  Now I need a WDW fix.  Who's with me?


----------



## sleepydog25




----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happy Birthday SlimpLaw!!!!
Hope you're having a great birthday!  ​


----------



## wildernessDad

Speaking of lodges, here's a view from the lodge at the North Rim of the Grand Canyon.


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> Speaking of lodges, here's a view from the lodge at the North Rim of the Grand Canyon.
> View attachment 177587


WOW, what a view!!!!!!!!!!

*ErinC*, we saw Wicked and I have to say its among my favorite Broadway shows, dare I say, better than Disney shows I have seen.  Beauty and the Beast gives it a run for its money though


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Slimplaw!!!!


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday Slimplaw!


----------



## Granny

WDad...that is an amazing view of the Grand Canyon!  It's hard not to be humbled by the spectacle of centuries of nature's work.


----------



## DiznyDi

wildernessDad - Beautiful lodge, wondrous view - Amazing!

So....what's everyone up to today?  

We're getting pretty close to the bottom of page 1.  This will help.


----------



## sleepydog25

DiznyDi said:


> wildernessDad - Beautiful lodge, wondrous view - Amazing!
> 
> So....what's everyone up to today?
> 
> We're getting pretty close to the bottom of page 1.  This will help.


Work.  And tomorrow.  And the day after that, too.  However, come Friday, we'll be off to HHI for our anniversary trip.  We waitlisted the DVC resort, but not surprisingly, it didn't come through.  That's okay because we "settled" for the Marriott that sits on the beach. . .with beachfront views.  We stayed there a couple of years ago, and it was a superb location and room.  Ready for some fresh fish and seafood!


----------



## ErinC

Wildernessdad, love the picture. Maybe this is the new treeless look that WL is going for. 

Sleepydog I hope you enjoy your HHI trip. We stayed at HH this spring for 2 days and loved it. It was still a little chilly, but we biked and kayaked and really enjoyed the low key days. I would love to go back for a longer stay. 

Wicked was really good. My girls and I had a fun weekend with my sister and nieces. Can't believe June is almost over. Summer is passing too quickly for me. I should probably try to actually accomplish some project or two around the house...


----------



## jimmytammy

DiznyDi said:


> wildernessDad - Beautiful lodge, wondrous view - Amazing!
> 
> So....what's everyone up to today?
> 
> We're getting pretty close to the bottom of page 1.  This will help.


Working and trying to stay caught up with deadlines 
But have this weekend to look forward too.  We are heading to VA. Beach to see Journey/Doobie Bros./Dave Mason.  We stay in Norfolk and walk to a lot of historic areas near the hotel.  They have some great eats downtown too
Last weekend we went to Fredericksburg, VA and did some things in historic district then stayed a few nights with my cousin.  He is a former park ranger who lives on the edge of Chancellorsville battleground.  We drove down to a place where the Rappahanock river mets the Chesapeake Bay with tubes and kayaks.  In same water we saw lots of blue crabs, jellyfish, dolphins and stingrays!! Had a great time


----------



## jimmytammy

Its been awhile since we have thrown one of these out, so just for fun, wondering about some favorites at WDW.  And when it comes to favorite DVC resort, please dont feel the obligatory answer has to be VWL, we wont judge(but we will wonder why)
Also, if you struggle with just one, please dont hesitate to list more(because I sure cant)

*Favorites*
Value resort...All Star Sports
Moderate...Coronado Springs
Deluxe...Wilderness Lodge
DVC...VWLOKW, BWV, BLT
Park...MK
Resort eats...The Wave(breakfast), Kona, Olivias
MK table service...LTT, The Plaza(this is a bit tough, as we tend to not eat TS here)
Epcot tabel service...San Angel Inn, Biergarten, Via Napoli, Rose n Crown, Nine Dragons
HS table service...50s PTC
AK table service...Dont have a favorite TS, but really like Flame Tree BBQ


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Favorites:*
Favorites Value resort...DiznyDi & I have never stayed in one
Moderate...DiznyDi & I have never stayed in one
Deluxe...Wilderness Lodge
DVC...VWL
Park...MK
Resort eats...Kona Café, GF Café
MK table service...None comes to mind
Epcot tabel service...It has changed over the years: Rose n Crown, Biergarten
HS table service...Brown Derby
AK table service...None comes to mind

Boy, answering the list made me think . . DiznyDi & I are just plain boring . . .


----------



## DVCBillyJoeBob

Favorites Value resort...Movies (only one we have stayed)
Moderate...PORiverside
Deluxe...AKL
DVC...ALV
Park...HS
Resort eats...Kona, Boma, Chef Mickeys
MK table service... Crystal Palace Breakfast 
Epcot table service...Biergarten
HS table service...Mamma Melrose
AK table service...Have not experienced, want to do Yak and Yeti - Love FlameTree BBQ but not TS


----------



## sleepydog25

*Favorites*
Value resort...NA
Moderate...Coronado Springs
Deluxe...NA
DVC...VWL, VGF, tie BLT/AKV
Park...MK
Resort eats...Victoria & Albert's, Artist Point, Sanaa, Il Mulino, Mickey waffles at RF
MK table service...NA rarely do TS
Epcot table service...NA rarely do TS
HS table service...Brown Derby
AK table service...Yak & Yeti
*ADDING*:  Disney Springs...Morimoto Asia, The Boathouse

And, welcome, *BillyJoeBob*!  Always happy to recognize new visitors and potential Groupies to our thread.  Pull up a rocker and set a spell!


----------



## Granny

Okay, let's give this a go.


*Favorites
Value resort*...never stayed in one but Art of Animation would be our choice I'm sure
*Moderate*...never stayed in one but probably Port Orleans Riverside would be our choice.  Love walking around Coronado Springs too.
*Deluxe*...at this point, I don't know if WL would be my choice.  We have gotten "Woods View" in the past which is now "Construction View".  We've never stayed at any other Deluxe resort but I think my vote might swing to Grand Floridian. 
*DVC*...VWL of course but this might change if the new look kills the ambiance.  Second choice, waiting in the wings, would be BLT.
*Park*...MK is our favorite though we used to like DHS a lot.  DHS is only half a park now and has fallen to the bottom.
*Resort eats*...Artist Point (though we haven't been there for a while), Boatwright's, Maya Grill, Grand Floridian Cafe and Trail's End
*MK table service*...Liberty Tree Tavern
*Epcot table service*...Le Cellier, Rose & Crown, Via Napoli
*HS table service*...mine would be 50's PTD, Mrs Granny likes Sci Fi Dine In a lot
*AK table service*...Yak & Yeti

As a bonus:

*Disney Springs Counter Service:*  Wolfgang Puck's Express
*Disney Springs Table Service: * House of Blues


----------



## ErinC

*Favorites:*
Favorites
 Value resort...probably Pop Century (only stayed there and ASM
Moderate...POR
Deluxe...never stayed deluxe unless DVC
DVC...VWL, BWV, BLT ( any closet at WDW will do, I'm really not that picky) seriously, I can find something about all the DVC's I love. DH really dislikes AKL though.
Park...MK
Resort eats...O'hana (probably our most repeated sit down restaurant) Ate it for Christmas dinner last year.
MK table service...hardly ever eat sit down. We have done BOG three times I think, one dinner, twice lunch
Epcot table service...We've tried several over the years, but none stick out as my favorite. We usually end up at sunshine seasons and eating French pastries! 
HS table service...No favs (I think this is the worst park for food)
AK table service...we end up at yak and yeti counter or flame tree. No sit downs here.
Overall, I guess we need to try some new places. Honestly with three kids( Disney adults) I look at the menus and I just don't think the food is worthy of the price most of the time. We eat out a lot at home and it just chokes me to cough up $300 for dinner and it not be that good anyway. When we are empty nesters DH and I will probably eat more in the parks. We have made a pretty regular habit of leaving property a few times each trip and seeking out a really good steak place.


----------



## twinklebug

*Favorites
Value resort*... none, but I think I'll pop a strong vote for *Fort Wilderness* here  
*Moderate*... *Port Orleans Riverside
Deluxe*... not sure. Would need to be concierge level with a good balcony to sit and enjoy coffee or a cocktail  on.
*DVC*... *VWL*. A very close second is *Kidani*/*Jambo*.* BWV* gets an honorable mention as I would not mind being stuck there every trip either 
*Park*... <blank> or Universal Studios (Should be MK, but over crowding has gotten to me.)
*Resort eats*... Sanna, Trail's End, Territory Lounge, Beaches & Cream, GF Tea Room.
*MK table service*... Crystal Palace Breakfast (for the memories: drinking morning OJ while sitting in the sunshine snapping pics of my kids)
*Epcot table service*... Rose & Crown, Via Napoli, Garden Grill
*HS table service*... Sci Fi
*AK table service*... Rainforest Cafe (easy to get to from AKV and never crowded.)


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday @magicalmcwho!!!*


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Magicalmcwho!!!!(otherwise known as my buddy Jim, great guy who I would love to cross paths with again someday)


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies BillyJoeBob!!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*BillyJoeBob* . . . pull up a chair around the campfire and stay awhile; there is always room for another groupie!


----------



## DVCBillyJoeBob

Thanks for the welcomes.  Have not stayed at VWL yet, but will have to try in a future trip.  You all make it sound wonderful, plus the sense of community in this tread is great.


----------



## bobbiwoz

DVCBillyJoeBob said:


> Thanks for the welcomes.  Have not stayed at VWL yet, but will have to try in a future trip.  You all make it sound wonderful, plus the sense of community in this tread is great.



Bobbi


----------



## sleepydog25

DVCBillyJoeBob said:


> Thanks for the welcomes.  Have not stayed at VWL yet, but will have to try in a future trip.  You all make it sound wonderful, plus the sense of community in this tread is great.


Though our Groupies thread exists due to our collective love of the Lodge, we've never limited our numbers just to those who do.  Now, we might _question_ someone's mental state who didn't wind up loving the Lodge, but restrict?  Never.    Seriously, we're glad to have you.  Come back and visit often.


----------



## Granny

*   Happy Birthday Magicalmcwho !!!   *
*

And to DVCBillyJoeBob.... *


----------



## pmaurer74

*Favorites
Value resort*...never stayed in one 
*Moderate*...French Quarter
*Deluxe*...WL
*DVC*...GF
*Park*...MK
*Resort eats*...Boma, 1900 PF
*MK table service*...Liberty Tree Tavern
*Epcot table service*...San Angel, Akershus
*HS table service*...Sci Fi, 50's PT
*AK table service*...Tusker House Breakfast

As a bonus:

*Disney Springs Counter Service:* Earl of Sandwich
*Disney Springs Table Service: *Only been to one


----------



## pmaurer74

DVCBillyJoeBob said:


> Thanks for the welcomes.  Have not stayed at VWL yet, but will have to try in a future trip.  You all make it sound wonderful, plus the sense of community in this tread is great.


The Groupies here are wonderful! Some have even got out of their way to help others. Welcome!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Wishing Magicalmcwho a very Happy Birthday!*


----------



## DiznyDi

So nice to welcome another Groupie!  WELCOME BillyJoeBob!

Wishing all of our Groupie friends a safe and happy holiday week-end! Enjoy your time with family and friends.


----------



## horselover

*Favorites*
Value resort...Never stayed at one but if I did I'd pick AoA
Moderate...Port Orleans French Quarter
Deluxe...Yacht Club
DVC...VWL, BCV
Park...MK
Resort eats...Captains Grill (breakfast), Crews Cup Lounge, Olivias (breakfast)
MK table service...LTT
Epcot table service...Via Napoli
HS table service...50s PTC
AK table service...NA

Twinklebug - FYI Fort Wilderness is a moderate not a value.    

Have a great time in HHI Patrick & Luv!

Wishing all my groupie friends a safe & fun holiday weekend!

Di & Dad - thinking of & praying for Katie today.


----------



## twinklebug

horselover said:


> Twinklebug - FYI Fort Wilderness is a moderate not a value.



I hear you!  The fort is really its own category - not deluxe, but certainly not value.
Haven't been glamping in a decade now, but I should consider it now that I'm out of points for a bit.... Next year's trips are all still up in the air...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Anniversary Audipolo & Icecoldpenguin!!!*


----------



## Granny

Saw this posted on DVC Info site about an unhappy VWL guest...






I guess some people are still surprised by the construction?  Hard to believe with all the communication going on.

In any event, it might be useful to hang onto the link to answer those people who ask "how bad is the construction at VWL?".


----------



## Dean Marino

Granny said:


> Saw this posted on DVC Info site about an unhappy VWL guest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess some people are still surprised by the construction?  Hard to believe with all the communication going on.
> 
> In any event, it might be useful to hang onto the link to answer those people who ask "how bad is the construction at VWL?".




To US?  This is actually funny .  Really, "What did you THINK was going to happen?".  VWL, and the WL in general, has been very forthright in TELLING people well ahead of time that they are building and converting.

We have TWO sets of "Construction Pins".  Going to get our third in November, probably our FOURTH in April 2017 .  It's our second home, and we're STICKING with it.  All personal opinion - a WL under construction on a BAD day beats "the Springs" on the BEST of days .

The only thing we PERSONALLY worry about?  The Staff.  THEY are really getting the shaft in terms of Tip Income - and these are people too .  Please, if GOING to the WL?  Be a little more generous with the staff.... we complain about construction - they have FAMILIES to feed.


----------



## horselover

Dean Marino said:


> To US?  This is actually funny .  Really, "What did you THINK was going to happen?".  VWL, and the WL in general, has been very forthright in TELLING people well ahead of time that they are building and converting.
> 
> We have TWO sets of "Construction Pins".  Going to get our third in November, probably our FOURTH in April 2017 .  It's our second home, and we're STICKING with it.  All personal opinion - a WL under construction on a BAD day beats "the Springs" on the BEST of days .
> 
> The only thing we PERSONALLY worry about?  The Staff.  THEY are really getting the shaft in terms of Tip Income - and these are people too .  Please, if GOING to the WL?  Be a little more generous with the staff.... we complain about construction - they have FAMILIES to feed.



Agreed.  You would need to be living under a rock to not know VWL is under construction.  They are notifying all guests.  No sympathy.  I was also extremely disappointed to find out all the bartenders & maybe more staff for all I know will need to reapply for their existing jobs because of the name change.  Really Disney?  That's low.  Seniority means nothing.  Will make a point to visit in Sept & Oct even though I'll not staying there. We need to support the staff. Construction has nothing to do with them.  They shouldn't be punished.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I'll give this a go:
*
Favorites
Value resort*...Haven't stayed at one but AoA would be my selection to book.
*Moderate*...The only one I've stayed at......Dixie Landings.  
*Deluxe*...Hmmm, I've really had some awesome rooms at a few of the Deluxe including WL.  At DL it's definitely GC which might be my favorite overall too but I think I have to go with the original - CR MK Tower.  A monorail goes thru if for goodness sake!  How cool is that!  

*DVC*...now I love VWL, but it's been VGC since it opened.  And Aulani is really awesome too.  
*Park*...MK although recently we seem to have spent a lot of time at DHS which not too long ago I might have said was the least favorite.  Still haven't quite figured that mystery out.
*Resort eats*...California Grill, Trail's End and QS is Mara although Roaring Fork is close second.
*MK table service*...BOG
*Epcot table service*...Le Cellier and a new found favorite - Rose and Crown.  Never had eaten at R&C until this past year!
*DHS table service....*That's more difficult as I like several there.  Perhaps that's why we've spent more time!  50's PT, Sci Fi are the  top two.
*AK table service*...Tusker House

We rarely go to DS so I couldn't do the bonus.


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover said:


> Agreed.  You would need to be living under a rock to not know VWL is under construction.  They are notifying all guests.  No sympathy.  I was also extremely disappointed to find out all the bartenders & maybe more staff for all I know will need to reapply for their existing jobs because of the name change.  Really Disney?  That's low.  Seniority means nothing.  Will make a point to visit in Sept & Oct even though I'll not staying there. We need to support the staff. Construction has nothing to do with them.  They shouldn't be punished.


I agree Julie!  We have made friends with a few of the CMs over the years at WL/VWL and always, always felt that their service to us was head and shoulders above any other place in the world we have ever been.  We are DVC spoiledbut in a good way, to the point we leave, 25-30% when we get great service.  We leave more than usual for Mousekeeping, but they give great service. Valet, when we used to use it, same. Not just VWL but other DVCs as well.  But it stinks that they are being punished for this reason.  Kenny, a CM and friend who once worked at Territory, left several years ago to a PT job at CM, makes twice as much in 2 days as he did in 4 at Territory and feels more appreciated.  This is the kind of mentality that scares me that we will continue losing friends and CMs we have come to know, all at the expense of the higher ups


----------



## jimmytammy

We are in Va. Beach area today(actually in historic downtown area of Norfolk, can see USS Wisconsin from our room)since Thurs. PM.  Whole intent of trip was to see Dave Mason, Doobie Bros. and Journey last night.  Storms shortened each show by quite a bit.  Mason came on 30 mins late, therefore, only 4 songs, but a few of the Doobies joined him onstage, so that was cool.  He was great, my 1st and hope not last time seeing him.  Remember a few hits from my middle school days he had, sadly, he had to cut those from the list.

Then the Doobies hit the stage after another 1 hr delay.  The storm hit so hard that the folks on the lawn were told to leave the area, and seek shelter under the concessions areas or go to cars.  Rain was one thing, lightning was the kicker though.  But once the Doobies hit the stage, man oh man, they were good!  Saw them on the so called farewell tour in early 80s, again after they got back together with Tom Johnston, the original lead singer, and now.  All 3 times, the recurring theme that stands out for me, musicianship, which lacks these days IMO for the most part(or Im just getting old 

Journey did not disappoint either.  Not sure how much Journey had to shorten their set, but Whos Crying Now, a huge hit, was left off, which tells me they had to shorten it.  Saw them a year ago and they played 2.5 hrs solid(granted they had no opening act).  The singer leaves a little to be desired, Steve Perry missing is a piece that cant be replaced.  But the singer held his own at times.  His voice has a slight deeper tone, so hitting a few of the high notes that Perry didnt struggle with was the only klinker. 

Headed back home soon, but 1st, going to try another of the very wonderfully different eats that Norfolk has for lunch


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

It's another groupie special day!

*Happy Birthday wfc4life!!!*


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday to a great friend of mine, wfc4life!!!!
I have known him as William for over 30 yrs., but who's counting


----------



## Dean Marino

horselover said:


> Agreed.  You would need to be living under a rock to not know VWL is under construction.  They are notifying all guests.  No sympathy.  I was also extremely disappointed to find out all the bartenders & maybe more staff for all I know will need to reapply for their existing jobs because of the name change.  Really Disney?  That's low.  Seniority means nothing.  Will make a point to visit in Sept & Oct even though I'll not staying there. We need to support the staff. Construction has nothing to do with them.  They shouldn't be punished.



WHAT!?  "I was also extremely disappointed to find out all the bartenders & maybe more staff for all I know will need to reapply for their existing jobs because of the name change".

OK, to ME? (all personal opinion).... this is just criminal .  I personally hope that this is not the case.... we have serious FRIENDS at VWL.  The thought of them losing hours and tips, THEN going through some legal mumbo jumbo just to keep their job?  ALL wrong.

Please - if you have anything that looks like documented data on this issue..... share it?  I might be the only one - but if something of this nature is occurring, I will be sending protest letters to Guest Services faster than the 1985 WDW Computer System can handle them.  And I would hope that OTHERS would.  .... Just me - this is WRONG.


----------



## twokats

*Happy Birthday Magicalmcwho and wfc4life!*
*
I also wish all the groupies a fabulous 4th of July.  

*


----------



## Dawn T.

Hi all!

Just received word that my new 50 point VWL contract passed ROFR yesterday! So happy to be a part of this wonderful group!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dawn T. said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just received word that my new 50 point VWL contract passed ROFR yesterday! So happy to be a part of this wonderful group!



Congrats!


----------



## jimmytammy

Dawn T, Congrats!!  You dont have to own at the Lodge, just love the Lodge(which I think you have covered)to belong to this group
Sooo...
Welcome to the groupies Dawn T!!!!


----------



## horselover

Dean Marino said:


> WHAT!?  "I was also extremely disappointed to find out all the bartenders & maybe more staff for all I know will need to reapply for their existing jobs because of the name change".
> 
> OK, to ME? (all personal opinion).... this is just criminal .  I personally hope that this is not the case.... we have serious FRIENDS at VWL.  The thought of them losing hours and tips, THEN going through some legal mumbo jumbo just to keep their job?  ALL wrong.
> 
> Please - if you have anything that looks like documented data on this issue..... share it?  I might be the only one - but if something of this nature is occurring, I will be sending protest letters to Guest Services faster than the 1985 WDW Computer System can handle them.  And I would hope that OTHERS would.  .... Just me - this is WRONG.



That's what we were told direct from the 2 CMs at the bar.  Said because of the name change it was considered a new entity & they would be required to reapply for their existing jobs.   Now maybe this just applies to the bartenders because I'm sure (no evidence to back this up) but I'd bet money as soon as the new "enhanced food & beverage area" is open they will level Trout Pass bar.   They won't need 2 bars that close to each other.  I do understand you have friends there & are coming from a desire to help but I would ask for you to be careful with this information.  I seriously doubt Disney would take kindly to those 2 CMs sharing this info with guests & it is definitely not my intention to get anyone in trouble.  That would make me feel horrible.  My only intent was to bring light to the fact 1) we need to support the staff & 2) for all Disney's talk on creating magic for guests they certainly could be treating their employees better.  Just my opinion of course.



Dawn T. said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just received word that my new 50 point VWL contract passed ROFR yesterday! So happy to be a part of this wonderful group!



Congratulations!     


Happy birthday wfc4life!!!


----------



## Granny

Dawn T. said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just received word that my new 50 point VWL contract passed ROFR yesterday! So happy to be a part of this wonderful group!




*Oh yeah!!!* 

Congratulations on your VWL ownership.  And feel free to jump in here at any time!


----------



## sleepydog25

Welcome, *Dawn*!  Once you have trip dates with your new contract, and if you wish to share them with the Groupies, just send me a PM, and I'll be happy to add you to PAGE 1. *KAT* takes care of birthdays and anniversaries, once again only if you care to share.  

Also, *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, wfc4life!  
*
Finally, we're enjoying some wonderful weather and excellent seafood here at HHI.  Further, we're a five-minute walk via the beach to Disney's HHI Beach House.  We stopped in there for a Dole Whip yesterday, and earlier in the day, drove all of three minutes to the actual Disney resort for Mickey Waffles!  I have to say, the HHI Disney CMs are overall, far and away, the friendliest bunch we've ever encountered.  When I mentioned that to one of the CMs, she said "We get that all the time!"  Happy early 4th to all the Groupies!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY




----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Independence Day Folks!!
We celebrated yesterday with extended family members with homemade banana ice cream and Dole Whip


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Independence Day Folks!!
> We celebrated yesterday with extended family members with homemade banana ice cream and Dole Whip



Home made Dole Whip?  Sounds awesome!  


Happy Independence Day to all.  Here's a toast to those brave Americans who risked treason and certain death to declare our freedom and independence that we enjoy today!


----------



## Granny

On a VWL related note, here's an aerial view of the construction as of June 29.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> On a VWL related note, here's an aerial view of the construction as of June 29.
> 
> View attachment 179309



Maybe the new "pool" will be a mirror image of the holding pond on the north side.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Maybe the new "pool" will be a mirror image of the holding pond on the north side.




*Kathy*...well you never know!  

I'm thinking that they will be building some DVC cabins at a location on the aerial picture along the holding pond to the right of the main parking area.  Hey, if there's an unclaimed spec of land near water I expect Disney to put DVC villas there!    They could probably clear out some more trees and call them castle view classification.  


Not to mention they could put a monorail station there and really jack up the points!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> *Kathy*...well you never know!
> 
> I'm thinking that they will be building some DVC cabins at a location on the aerial picture along the holding pond to the right of the main parking area.  Hey, if there's an unclaimed spec of land near water I expect Disney to put DVC villas there!    They could probably clear out some more trees and call them castle view classification.
> 
> 
> Not to mention they could put a monorail station there and really jack up the points!!



I wouldn't be surprised for Disney to try and at least squeak out a Fireworks view classification for all the cabins on the north side.   Lake view for the other cabins by VWL.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I wouldn't be surprised for Disney to try and at least squeak out a Fireworks view classification for all the cabins on the north side.   Lake view for the other cabins by VWL.



The certainly might do that but my guess is they won't want to split 26 cabin villas into two classifications.   I do agree that they may have to reclassify VWL into Lake View and Woods (Bus stop) View categories.   It all makes for interesting grist for the mill.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Anniversary Sleepydog & Luvvwl!!!*

Using what I call VWL Groupie Green for the two of you on your special day!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> The certainly might do that but my guess is they won't want to split 26 cabin villas into two classifications.   I do agree that they may have to reclassify VWL into Lake View and Woods (Bus stop) View categories.   It all makes for interesting grist for the mill.



My thought is that they won't be too concerned about doing a split for the cabins.  If look at them like GV's they've definitely done it in the past and with lower villa counts.  BLT has 14 GV's and it's split 6 TPV and 8 LV.  AKV has 2 standard view GV's as does Aulani.  SSR is about to get a split in their GV's to standard and preferred.  OKW has 1 or 2 GV's in the HH section.  When it's the "expensive" options I think they like for people to be booked someplace specific rather than complaining about where they are assigned.  For what they'll do with the studios thru 2BR's at VWL I'm not certain but I'm inclined to think they won't make categories.  Even though my destiny is to be bus side I'm still hoping that they don't.  It wouldn't be quite the same breath holding at check in if I've already known for months ahead that the elusive lake side is where I was headed.


----------



## DiznyDi

*Wishing our very own Sleepy and Luv a very Happy Anniversary!*


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary Sleepy(Slydog)and Luv!!!!
Used some VWL brown to go with KATS VWL green


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Sleepy & Luv - HAPPY ANNIVERSARY! *


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Anniversary Sleepydog & Luvvwl!!!*
> 
> Using what I call VWL Groupie Green for the two of you on your special day!





Hope everyone enjoyed the long weekend.  Back to work today.

Forgot to mention I was looking at the MDE app on Sat. & saw that something didn't look right for our Dec. reservation so I called MS to confirm.  Our wait list for a full week at BLT came through!         We never received the email notice & I was so shocked to see it I didn't believe it.      I didn't think we had a snowball's chance in hell of that reservation coming through but I'm happy to be wrong.


----------



## Granny

*   Happy Anniversary SlyDog & Luv !!!   *


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> My thought is that they won't be too concerned about doing a split for the cabins.  If look at them like GV's they've definitely done it in the past and with lower villa counts.  BLT has 14 GV's and it's split 6 TPV and 8 LV.  AKV has 2 standard view GV's as does Aulani.  SSR is about to get a split in their GV's to standard and preferred.  OKW has 1 or 2 GV's in the HH section.  When it's the "expensive" options I think they like for people to be booked someplace specific rather than complaining about where they are assigned.  For what they'll do with the studios thru 2BR's at VWL I'm not certain but I'm inclined to think they won't make categories.  Even though my destiny is to be bus side I'm still hoping that they don't.  It wouldn't be quite the same breath holding at check in if I've already known for months ahead that the elusive lake side is where I was headed.



Your points, as always, are well considered and most likely will be true.  Of course, if they don't cut down the tree line that runs along the shore then none of them will have much of a view! 




horselover said:


> Forgot to mention I was looking at the MDE app on Sat. & saw that something didn't look right for our Dec. reservation so I called MS to confirm.  Our wait list for a full week at BLT came through!         We never received the email notice & I was so shocked to see it I didn't believe it.      I didn't think we had a snowball's chance in hell of that reservation coming through but I'm happy to be wrong.



That's great news!  So happy for you!   I'm always glad to hear when waitlists work.


----------



## twokats

Happy Anniversary, Sleepy and Luv!  Here's to many more.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Your points, as always, are well considered and most likely will be true.  Of course, if they don't cut down the tree line that runs along the shore then none of them will have much of a view!



The speculating can be fun.  Of course, I'm not understanding nor agreeing with most of  DVC's decisions recently so figure it will be the opposite!


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Anniversary Sleepydog & Luvvwl!!!*
> 
> Using what I call VWL Groupie Green for the two of you on your special day!





DiznyDi said:


> *Wishing our very own Sleepy and Luv a very Happy Anniversary!*





jimmytammy said:


> Happy Anniversary Sleepy(Slydog)and Luv!!!!
> Used some VWL brown to go with KATS VWL green





Dizny Dad said:


> *Sleepy & Luv - HAPPY ANNIVERSARY! *





horselover said:


> Hope everyone enjoyed the long weekend.  Back to work today.
> 
> Forgot to mention I was looking at the MDE app on Sat. & saw that something didn't look right for our Dec. reservation so I called MS to confirm.  Our wait list for a full week at BLT came through!         We never received the email notice & I was so shocked to see it I didn't believe it.      I didn't think we had a snowball's chance in hell of that reservation coming through but I'm happy to be wrong.





Granny said:


> *   Happy Anniversary SlyDog & Luv !!!   *





twokats said:


> Happy Anniversary, Sleepy and Luv!  Here's to many more.


Thanks for all the well wishes on our special day.  We're youngsters in terms of how long we've been married compared to many of you, but we're every bit as grateful for the years we've had together.  No matter when you meet, love transcends all.  I've had many joyous and memorable times in my life, yet most of the very best ones have come since I met Chris.  I am one extremely fortunate soul.  Again, thanks for remembering us and for continuing to make this Groupies thread the friendliest and most family-like forum on the DIS.

Our trip to HHI was extremely relaxing, and though we had a beachfront room at the Marriott (our Disney waitlist never came through), we didn't spend a huge amount of time on the beach.  We did eat our way around the island and walked quite a bit, too.  We've some recommendations for places to eat if anyone is ever interested--best seafood boil/steamer pot, best fried oysters, etc.  The best meal came on the evening of the 4th (which was our last night at HHI so served as our anniversary meal) where we dined at OMBRA Cucina Rustica.  THE best place for Italian at HHI.  We ate there two years ago, also on our anniversary, and returned this year.  I sneaked some flowers to the table by calling a florist a few days before we arrived, and OMBRA had them waiting when we arrived.  We also were comped a Prosecco aperitif and dessert which was a special touch by the staff.  Chris had the antipasti and I the poached pear w/gorgonzola and pine nuts salad as appetizers.  We followed that with linguine de mer for her while I chowed down on the tagliatelle Bolognese, both exceptional.  We paired all this was a bottle of Valpolicella Ripasse, a soft, dry red that embraces Italian sauces like a glove.  We opted not to order dessert since we were full but got them anyway when our server brought them out as a gift from the restaurant for our anniversary (hers--zabaglione with fresh local fruit; mine--molten chocolate souffle cake with vanilla gelato and berries).  Oh, my, they were delicious!  As we finished, our server came to the table and struck up a conversation about a frequent patron to the restaurant who on occasion would anonymously cover the bill of other diners.  At one point, apparently he/she paid for a table of 11!  We remarked how delightful that was. . .to which our server replied that the patron had paid for our meal.   We were shocked, and frankly, it made us both teary-eyed.  Speechless we were for several seconds, and even as I type this, trying to wrap my mind around the graciousness and generosity of this act is difficult. We've no clue who it was, nor does the person want to be known.  There's no way to adequately thank anyone for such a gesture, so *luv* and I have decided that we'll pay it forward one day as our way of honoring the intent of our benefactor.  What a way to end our time at HHI, eh?  We're back home and back to work today, but what glorious memories we made!

In other news, *Ottawagreg* is at the World now, and he has promised to send along pics for me to post. . .if I can figure out how to do that.  Methinks that task might be one for the more tech-minded *luv*.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes on our special day.  We're youngsters in terms of how long we've been married compared to many of you, but we're every bit as grateful for the years we've had together.  No matter when you meet, love transcends all.  I've had many joyous and memorable times in my life, yet most of the very best ones have come since I met Chris.  I am one extremely fortunate soul.  Again, thanks for remembering us and for continuing to make this Groupies thread the friendliest and most family-like forum on the DIS.
> 
> Our trip to HHI was extremely relaxing, and though we had a beachfront room at the Marriott (our Disney waitlist never came through), we didn't spend a huge amount of time on the beach.  We did eat our way around the island and walked quite a bit, too.  We've some recommendations for places to eat if anyone is ever interested--best seafood boil/steamer pot, best fried oysters, etc.  The best meal came on the evening of the 4th (which was our last night at HHI so served as our anniversary meal) where we dined at OMBRA Cucina Rustica.  THE best place for Italian at HHI.  We ate there two years ago, also on our anniversary, and returned this year.  I sneaked some flowers to the table by calling a florist a few days before we arrived, and OMBRA had them waiting when we arrived.  We also were comped a Prosecco aperitif and dessert which was a special touch by the staff.  Chris had the antipasti and I the poached pear w/gorgonzola and pine nuts salad as appetizers.  We followed that with linguine de mer for her while I chowed down on the tagliatelle Bolognese, both exceptional.  We paired all this was a bottle of Valpolicella Ripasse, a soft, dry red that embraces Italian sauces like a glove.  We opted not to order dessert since we were full but got them anyway when our server brought them out as a gift from the restaurant for our anniversary (hers--zabaglione with fresh local fruit; mine--molten chocolate souffle cake with vanilla gelato and berries).  Oh, my, they were delicious!  As we finished, our server came to the table and struck up a conversation about a frequent patron to the restaurant who on occasion would anonymously cover the bill of other diners.  At one point, apparently he/she paid for a table of 11!  We remarked how delightful that was. . .to which our server replied that the patron had paid for our meal.   We were shocked, and frankly, it made us both teary-eyed.  Speechless we were for several seconds, and even as I type this, trying to wrap my mind around the graciousness and generosity of this act is difficult. We've no clue who it was, nor does the person want to be known.  There's no way to adequately thank anyone for such a gesture, so *luv* and I have decided that we'll pay it forward one day as our way of honoring the intent of our benefactor.  What a way to end our time at HHI, eh?  We're back home and back to work today, but what glorious memories we made!
> 
> In other news, *Ottawagreg* is at the World now, and he has promised to send along pics for me to post. . .if I can figure out how to do that.  Methinks that task might be one for the more tech-minded *luv*.



*Patrick*...so glad to hear that your trip to HHI was a wonderful one.  I know where that Marriott is...a very nice location and a beautiful view.  Thanks for sharing your story of your anniversary meal.  It sounded delicious, and what a cool surprise to find that it had been paid for!  I think your idea of paying it forward is a great one.  

Looking forward to seeing Greg's pix from WDW.  I know you can figure out how to post them!


----------



## Muushka

Happy Anniversary Sly and Luv!!!!

And Happy Birthday to all I missed!

I hope you don't mind me popping in once in a while.  I read an article this AM about a documentary that I want to see and thought those of you who like to watch them, might be interested in.  It is called Life, Animated and here is the article





> _Life, Animated_
> 
> *Director**: *Roger Ross Williams
> 
> Someone commented at the screening that this was a good title.  Ron Suskind, a writer for the Wall Street Journal, and his wife noticed, early on, that their younger son was not functioning to age level and seemed to be blocked off from normal routes of communication and interaction.
> 
> Owen Suskind, the subject of this immersive family saga that reads larger than one family’s herculean effort to rescue their child from the closed prison of autism, is a good-looking, active boy until autism makes its appearance at 3.  The remarkable aspect of this family and boy’s fight to become an integrated person holding a job, able to interact, and capable of reasonable assisted function for most intents and purposes as non-challenged youth do, is the magic.  Obsessively watching beloved Disney cartoon figures, how they speak, walk, handle crises, enabled Owen to cross-link life with how the Disney animated characters in all these much loved films portrayed life and interactions.
> 
> Other needed skills accreted, with showings and work with professionals and those amazing, loving parents.  Disney became the tool of choice for dozens of autistic youth, presided over by a thrilled Owen in home and institutional showings.
> 
> Remarkably, across the country, the same phenomenon has been noted, with youth of both genders being roused by the empathic characters in these moral tales of animals and humans.
> 
> Autism used to be a relatively rare disorder.  It has become ever more prevalent in our society, now closing on one autistic child in under 100.  For most, there is no cure.  Its etiology and sometimes its course are still not well understood, though progress is being made.  Slowly.
> 
> We were initially leery of seeing the film, but by the end, there was an audience full of smiling, delighted viewers, whose enthusiasm was heightened even more by the thrill of meeting the late-20s Owen and his loving, persevering family, and some of the doc film principals.  Even without the vivacious Owen and company, the sentient adult cannot help but admire this rather amazing trajectory from darkness and shutdown to swimmingly present and functional.
> 
> And the film reminds us all how fraught with adversity, crisis, and obstacles everyday life is.  Owen is not alone in wishing, along with Peter Pan, that he could live forever in the protected cocoon of childhood.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2016/07/two_worthy_documentaries.html#ixzz4DdozVFAf
> Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook



Have a great Hump Day Groupies!

Muush


----------



## jimmytammy

Barb, you know you are welcome here all the time, once a groupie, always a groupie!  We dont let you out of the club that easy

Sleepy, sounds like a great time was had at HHI and some wonderful memories made


----------



## Pattipook

bobbiwoz said:


> I thank you for the Mr Rogers reference, sleepydog25.
> 
> I saw a reference to a meet Dec. 12, and I'll be at BWV on the 12th.  Would like to attend!


Hi Bobbiwoz,

I just made my reservations for this time period and would love to join you!  Will that be OK?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Just had a funny thing happen - I know I'm a laid back planner (compared to some it qualifies as no planning and yet I'm the one everyone relies on to plan our trips!) and as a DVC owner am often booking close to the vacation and usually just waiting on dining etc.  I'll make FP reservations for things that are more difficult to get but will often move them around even after arrival.  About the only thing I am known to do is to book special events that I know can and will fill up.

What does this mean?  That I got a surprise today to see I booked some dining reservations for Sept!  I must have had a "moment" a few months back!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Pattipook said:


> Hi Bobbiwoz,
> 
> I just made my reservations for this time period and would love to join you!  Will that be OK?



Hi Patricia!  

Groupies, Patricia and I met on last year's DVC Members Cruise, ( and we're cabin mates on this year's MC) and she just decided to come to WDW in December and will be with my sister and me at the Wave.  I'm sure you'll be welcoming, I told her it will be the first time I'll be able to attend a meet!  Muushka and I met on DCL a few years ago.

Bobbi


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just had a funny thing happen - I know I'm a laid back planner (compared to some it qualifies as no planning and yet I'm the one everyone relies on to plan our trips!) and as a DVC owner am often booking close to the vacation and usually just waiting on dining etc.  I'll make FP reservations for things that are more difficult to get but will often move them around even after arrival.  About the only thing I am known to do is to book special events that I know can and will fill up.
> 
> What does this mean?  That I got a surprise today to see I booked some dining reservations for Sept!  I must have had a "moment" a few months back!


Laid back is the best way too go!!  When we tell people sometimes we get into the park at 4pm only to leave around 6pm, they look at us like we are crazyIf you think that gets a crazy look, an even crazier one is telling folks somedays we dont go to the parks at all.  Thats all out blasphemy in some peoples eyes


----------



## bobbiwoz

We enjoy laid back Disney trips too!  Today we have nothing but swimming planned until, Safari, dinner at Tiffins, then whatever the night shows are at Animal Kingdom.


----------



## Granny

Pattipook said:


> Hi Bobbiwoz,
> 
> I just made my reservations for this time period and would love to join you!  Will that be OK?





bobbiwoz said:


> Hi Patricia!
> 
> Groupies, Patricia and I met on last year's DVC Members Cruise, ( and we're cabin mates on this year's MC) and she just decided to come to WDW in December and will be with my sister and me at the Wave.  I'm sure you'll be welcoming, I told her it will be the first time I'll be able to attend a meet!  Muushka and I met on DCL a few years ago.
> 
> Bobbi



Any friend of Bobbi's is a friend of ours!  Come on up on the 12th.  Bobbi...you have the information from the Groupie Meet conversation, right?   To quote Corinne: "Wow, this truly is going to be a big honkin' groupie meet!!".


----------



## Granny

Just read back to the last page and see that I missed a Barb sighting!  

Muush...you are always welcome as our Groupie Mother Emeritus!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Laid back is the best way too go!! When we tell people sometimes we get into the park at 4pm only to leave around 6pm, they look at us like we are crazyIf you think that gets a crazy look, an even crazier one is telling folks somedays we dont go to the parks at all. Thats all out blasphemy in some peoples eyes



And count Mrs Granny and I in as WDW laid back visitors.  We rarely see a park before 11:00 a.m. and spend a lot of time roaming around resorts, Disney Springs, etc.

I think what many people don't understand is that visiting WDW often and owning DVC gives us a very relaxed vacation style.  We have seen pretty much everything and know we are returning many more times.  So we never stress about missing something.  Going to WDW and knowing it so well gives us the chance to relax in a way that infrequent visitors will never know.


----------



## sleepydog25

Pattipook said:


> Hi Bobbiwoz,
> 
> I just made my reservations for this time period and would love to join you!  Will that be OK?


Hello, *Patti*!  Welcome to the Groupies, the friendliest bunch on the DIS!  (It's a self-proclaimed title but that doesn't mean it's not true ).  I've only been able to make a couple of mini-meets, but I'm sure you'll have a grand time with the "Big Honker" in December.  We hope you'll continue to drop by, pull up a rocker, and "set a spell."  

In other news, *luv* and I just booked a week in mid-May for the Lodge.  Our plan is to try to get another resort at the 7-month mark, perhaps SSR since we've yet to stay there; however, now we have a "for sure" room at our home.  We actually had a quick 4-day trip around New Year's planned, and we were going to stay at SSR.  But, the allure of the Flower & Garden festival and the option to do a full week won out, so we cancelled our NY trip.  Waiting that long also means our points can finally catch up to our actual UY!


----------



## rwcmath

Having a good time at Jungle Book theater!


Any other groupies here?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I see that DVC news is reporting that pool hopping to WL has been added to the "nope, not allowed!" list.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I see that DVC news is reporting that pool hopping to WL has been added to the "nope, not allowed!" list.


Realllllly. . .hmmmm.  I don't know why they just don't drop the perk altogether then; it's not like they haven't set a precedent.


----------



## wildernessDad

sleepydog25 said:


> Realllllly. . .hmmmm.  I don't know why they just don't drop the perk altogether then; it's not like they haven't set a precedent.


I agree.  Just drop the perk.  I for one never wanted to travel around the world in my swim trunks unless going to one of the water parks, of course.


----------



## Granny

I have to admit that we don't use the pool hopping any more.  We used to use it on occasion when my daughters were little but it has been several years.  

However, I don't see Disney dropping the perk altogether.  It's a perk that costs them $0 and when they're selling to uninformed prospective families they can paint the picture of being able to swim at all those cool pools.  While it might not appeal to us, imagine a CM telling a young family staying at a budget resort that they would be able to swim at, for example, the Grand Floridian pool even if they don't stay there.   I think you'd be surprised at how effective this "imagine your family at this place" can be during a sales pitch.


----------



## ErinC

I don't think we have ever pool hopped. I assumed that maybe WL was removed because of the current construction going on and there only being one pool there. I have on several occasions seen folks from the campground coming over to use the pool. This was before the fencing was put up, so maybe it is better now. 
Been a busy day, got my drivers license renewed, passports renewed for two kids, shots for one kid( she's going to go on a mission trip in early 2017),birthday presents bought for my MIL, and visited my mom at her house. Going to family dinner shortly for MIL. Fun times! Hope all the groupies have a great weekend!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Wishing @brobrosmom a very Happy Birthday tomorrow!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Realllllly. . .hmmmm.  I don't know why they just don't drop the perk altogether then; it's not like they haven't set a precedent.



I went to the member website and this is the new wording:


_Pool hopping is not available at Bay Cove Pool at Bay Lake Tower at Disney's Contemporary Resort, Uzima Pool and Samawati Springs Pool at Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge, Stormalong Bay at Disney's Yacht & Beach Club Resorts, the leisure pool at Disney's Beach Club Villas, the Lava Pool and leisure pool at Disney's Polynesian Village Resort, the Silver Creek Springs Pool and Hidden Springs Pool at Disney's Wilderness Lodge and the pools at Disney's Art of Animation Resort. There are no exceptions to this policy._
I find it interesting that they go as far as to list Hidden Springs Pool too.........Can't say I'd really want to hop there right now anyway!  

I've always thought it was a complicated sort of perk.  For this year there are 8 different blackout periods of varying days.  And they keep removing places it's allowed.  Then there's the part that it's an activity that you have to find a way to the pool and all the parts involved with using it, cleaning up, and then heading back to your resort.  For me, it's always been more bother than it would be worth.  But we have used it one time when DH and I stopped by to look at the various neighborhoods at OKW.  We had stayed there but never really looked around.  And on that day DH took a quick swim in the main pool there.  

Overall, I'm fine with it remaining.  I don't think it's used a ton and can imagine it's a nice sounding perk for the sales people.  

And since this elimination is for DVC folks the campers should still be able to come on over!


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT
Swimming in the Hidden Springs Pool sorta reminds me of an old Looney Tunes cartoon where Yosemite Sam is in the desert, sees a mirage of a pool, runs, too dive into the sand!!  Sorta the same scenario


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday brobrosmom!!!!


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> Any friend of Bobbi's is a friend of ours!  Come on up on the 12th.  Bobbi...you have the information from the Groupie Meet conversation, right?   To quote Corinne: "Wow, this truly is going to be a big honkin' groupie meet!!".



Haha!! Yup!! I'm trying to get our dear friends to join us as well! I'm so excited for our *BHGM*!!!!!!


----------



## Corinne

Good Morning Groupies, hope you are all well.  I am excited to report I was able to reserve the members only safari event for our September trip.  We are rarely at the world when there are events so I am really looking forward to it!
*
Sly and Luv happy anniversary!  Wishing you many more happy years together!*


----------



## bobbiwoz

Corinne said:


> Good Morning Groupies, hope you are all well.  I am excited to report I was able to reserve the members only safari event for our September trip.  We are rarely at the world when there are events so I am really looking forward to it!
> *
> Sly and Luv happy anniversary!  Wishing you many more happy years together!*



Planned a gals vacation for September and we are going to one of the Members Events too!  Patti will be there too!

Hidden Spring pool was my favorite quiet or non featured pool because of the bubbles.  Many here know I bought into DVC because my mom wanted to celebrate her 85th birthday at WDW. Her favorite resort was the Boardwalk, that's our first purchase followed immediately by our first 50 points at VWL.  Well, mom came with us and my oldest son's family one December, and as she sat on the edge of the hot tub by Hidden Springs pool, she looked around and said that she understood why I loved VWL so much, and she wanted to buy some points there, to eventually give to our son and his family, so they could always enjoy it.  ( Our son and family have a cronic disease now, and cannot enjoy WDW any more, we gave them the money, if you can keep them in your prayers, we all would appreciate it.). 

So, I hate to see the area changed, but the memories in our hearts stay there.

Congratulations all who are celebrating special times!

Bobbi


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> KAT
> Swimming in the Hidden Springs Pool sorta reminds me of an old Looney Tunes cartoon where Yosemite Sam is in the desert, sees a mirage of a pool, runs, too dive into the sand!!  Sorta the same scenario



I remember that one!  Perfect Jimmy!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bobbiwoz said:


> ( Our son and family have a cronic disease now, and cannot enjoy WDW any more, we gave them the money, if you can keep them in your prayers, we all would appreciate it.).



That I will do Bobbi.  When necessity requires managing health issues it definitely changes life and I'm sadden to hear when anyone has to go thru that.    

One of my favorite things about our DVC is the memories we've created with family, both with those still with us and those loved ones who no longer are.  We had point add ons after my mother moved in with us and we realized it was a perfect vacation spot for us with her.  No regrets at all about that and I cherish every moment we shared.  And other memories often go back to a trip that included my grandmother at WDW.  All wonderful times to look back upon.


----------



## sleepydog25

I fear, strongly fear, the bubbles will not return in the new Hidden Springs iteration. . .I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## jimmytammy

Bobbiwoz
We will lift your folks up to Him for all needs to be met.


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy said:


> Bobbiwoz
> We will lift your folks up to Him for all needs to be met.


Thank you.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> I fear, strongly fear, the bubbles will not return in the new Hidden Springs iteration. . .I hope I'm wrong.



I am also hoping you are wrong.  The "springs" were such a nice ambiance even just sitting around the pool.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Bobbiwoz
> We will lift your folks up to Him for all needs to be met.



Amen, Jimmy. 

Bobbi, your family is in our prayers.






sleepydog25 said:


> I fear, strongly fear, the bubbles will not return in the new Hidden Springs iteration. . .I hope I'm wrong.






KAT4DISNEY said:


> I am also hoping you are wrong.  The "springs" were such a nice ambiance even just sitting around the pool.




It's hard to imagine what the new quiet pool will look like when finished.  I can't see the same secluded spot among the trees since it doesn't seem that there will be all that many trees any more.  Who knows if the the bubbles will make a return?  It is not very frequently that Disney gets to do a "do over" on a finished product like a quiet pool.  My guess is that they will use their experience to tell them if the bubbles created maintenance issues that they want to avoid on the next version of the pool.  They also have the ability to make it zero entry or anything else they want to do...we'll just see what the imagineers come up with that sounds good to the engineers and accountants at Disney.


----------



## ccigliano

I too loved the Quiet pool at the WLV and still wonder why they demolished it.  No other DVC had to lose their pool when they expanded. Why couldn't they have just left the pool and added another one for the bungalows.  With the expansion of hotel rooms converting to timeshare as well, two pools still may not be enough.


----------



## ErinC

I guess in my mind I just assumed it won't really be a quiet pool at all anymore. I thought with all the new rooms that the new pool would be an additional feature pool. Isn't the main pool at WL pretty small compared to other deluxe resort pools? It always seemed that hidden springs was warmer than the main pool so we would find ourselves using it often on our December trips. I know Disney does some incredible things, so I should not be a doubter, but I just don't feel that they will be able to replace the ambiance of the quiet pool. Isn't there going to be parking spaces just steps away?

Bobbi, sorry about the health of your family. I hope and pray that things get better soon.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I wonder if we might end up with a salt water pool like they did for the new Oasis pool at Poly?  And apparently AoA also received the same thing for their pool?  Not terribly "woodsy" though!  I am believing it will have to be zero entry since the main pool is not and it's a good feature to have at the resort somewhere.  How much further they go on features is where I go back and forth and could see Disney going either way.  BLT brought a more themed slide when CR's was not.  Poly's new pool doesn't look like more than a large bathtub though and the only feature for the pool itself is zero entry.   They received the QS which now which seems to be similar to what is happening at VWL so maybe they are considering that the "feature".


----------



## Granny

If you look at DVC Mike's layout of the plans, the "quiet pool" appears to be every bit as large as the current main pool.  It may very well be a feature pool, again to be used as a sales tool to bolster sales of CCV.  


 


And I see two other water features near it that I assume are hot tubs and maybe a little splash pool/toddler play area.  Since they are starting from scratch and this will be a big part of selling CCV, I imagine they will do whatever they think will help those sales the most.  So maybe zero entry, nice slide, and anything else they can think of.  We shall see!


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday brobrosmom!


----------



## ErinC

Granny said:


> If you look at DVC Mike's layout of the plans, the "quiet pool" appears to be every bit as large as the current main pool.  It may very well be a feature pool, again to be used as a sales tool to bolster sales of CCV.
> 
> 
> View attachment 180814
> 
> 
> And I see two other water features near it that I assume are hot tubs and maybe a little splash pool/toddler play area.  Since they are starting from scratch and this will be a big part of selling CCV, I imagine they will do whatever they think will help those sales the most.  So maybe zero entry, nice slide, and anything else they can think of.  We shall see!



Granny, do we know what the building to the right of the pool is? Maybe a community hall? I guess the parking spots aren't as close as I thought they were though. Is that just a sidewalk directly behind the current VWL? I hope it's not a road.


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Monday Morning Groupies!
DDad and I have had a very busy last several days.  We, along with our SIL and his truck and trailer, went to Virginia, loaded up our sons apartment and moved him and all of his belongings back to Ohio.  While driving home, made arrangements for a storage locker and unloaded everything upon our return.  Then we sat with our feet up and couldn't believe we got everything done.

Welcome Patty!  We certainly are going to have a BHGM!  So looking forward to meeting all of you!

Bobbi, I'll lift your son and family in prayer that He might give them strength to heal.

Happy Birthday brobrosmom!  Wishing you a day of sunshine and smiles!

Boy sleepy, you certainly know how to celebrate an anniversary! Sounds like an extraordinary meal with a spectacular (and unexpected) ending!  We'll be in the World May 5-14.  Maybe our trips will overlap.

MUUSHKA!


----------



## sleepydog25

DiznyDi said:


> Boy sleepy, you certainly know how to celebrate an anniversary! Sounds like an extraordinary meal with a spectacular (and unexpected) ending!  We'll be in the World May 5-14.  Maybe our trips will overlap.


Hey, Di, I added you to the PAGE 1 list, and as you can see, there will be a few of us there at the same time next May.  Perhaps a mini-meet is called for?  And you were in VA to pack up your son?  Which part?


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi & I have spoken with a number of CMs in management that we hoped that the new pool was indeed a "Quiet" pool; unlike the pool at AKL Kidani that has the "Cruise Ship" music and games for the little ones all afternoon.  The main pool at VWL already has that, and some of us are just old enough and crotchety enough to look forward to a "Quiet" pool. . . . .sorry, my bones were speaking . .


----------



## Granny

ErinC said:


> Granny, do we know what the building to the right of the pool is? Maybe a community hall? I guess the parking spots aren't as close as I thought they were though. Is that just a sidewalk directly behind the current VWL? I hope it's not a road.




Disney hasn't told us anything so everyone is just guessing at this point.  Many have guessed that the building is a Community Hall since VWL doesn't have one, and again it makes for a nice selling point.  

The boat/bike rental shack is still there so it won't be that, I think.

There is also something to the left of the pool in the picture that is too big to be just a towel disbursement/collection location.  Speculation is challenging!


----------



## sleepydog25

Sorry for the sizes, but here are three of the latest pics from *Ottawagreg*.  The building in this first pic sits right behind the bike/boat
rental building.  Greg thinks it's maybe the first cabin, but it appears awfully large even for a 3BR.  It's so close to the rental shop 
which you can tell in another picture I couldn't get to load), I wonder if it will replace that building, though if that's the case why not
tear the old building down?  If Greg is correct, then this first cabin would not be one I wanted due to its proximity to the rental building.
The other pics show the big building that's been framed for awhile really taking shape, and then the other pic shows what appears to
be materials to do some sort of work in the front parking lot (or it could be a holding area for equipment).  Topiary buffaloes still 
missing, too.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Sorry for the sizes, but here are three of the latest pics from *Ottawagreg*.  The building in this first pic sits right behind the bike/boat
> rental building.  Greg thinks it's maybe the first cabin, but it appears awfully large even for a 3BR.  It's so close to the rental shop
> which you can tell in another picture I couldn't get to load), I wonder if it will replace that building, though if that's the case why not
> tear the old building down?  If Greg is correct, then this first cabin would not be one I wanted due to its proximity to the rental building.
> The other pics show the big building that's been framed for awhile really taking shape, and then the other pic shows what appears to
> be materials to do some sort of work in the front parking lot (or it could be a holding area for equipment).  Topiary buffaloes still
> missing, too.



*Patrick*...I'm not able to see the pictures.  Maybe too large?  I think the limit is 1024 pixels on the longest end.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> missing, too.



Sleepy, it looks like Greg might have emailed these to you?  If so then you need to upload the file (the button that is located below between Post Reply and More Options).  I recall you asking me about this ages ago and I forgot to get back to you on it!  

Or else you can upload to a hosting site and then do the image link.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Sleepy, it looks like Greg might have emailed these to you?  If so then you need to upload the file (the button that is located below between Post Reply and More Options).  I recall you asking me about this ages ago and I forgot to get back to you on it!
> 
> Or else you can upload to a hosting site and then do the image link.


Hmm, I see the pics quite clearly on my feed.  Yeah, I uploaded them but that's when things got squirrelly.  Wouldn't let me access them properly.  I'll see if my laptop will let me (it's a Macbook).


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Hmm, I see the pics quite clearly on my feed.  Yeah, I uploaded them but that's when things got squirrelly.  Wouldn't let me access them properly.  I'll see if my laptop will let me (it's a Macbook).



I just normally use Chrome but just tried Firefox and no go.    When I tried to drill down earlier I got an access denied so you might be able to see them because they are on your computer......although if you uploaded them that doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## ottawagreg

parking lot had sign pardon our appearance.  underground location painted on asphalt.  looked like they are going to dig or trench


----------



## ottawagreg

where the buffalo used to roam.  i don't think they are going to return anytime soon.  same for the geese and mickey at the start of the boardwalk


----------



## ottawagreg

new building.  I got his shot on the concrete walkway between the main lodge and our VWL building


----------



## ottawagreg

job site overview.  fifth floor in the window inside vwl toi see this.  note the location of the newer building in comparison to the new QS restaurant/pool bar.  then look at the DVC MIke graphic


----------



## ottawagreg

another job site overview


----------



## ottawagreg

here is closer view of new building.  my first thought was "that is one big cabin".  notice the roof line.  it is wider at the lake side.  perhaps a porch or deck on that end of the building.  what else can it be if not a cabin.  again look above as study the DVC Mike graphic.  I don't see another building between the new trout pass pool bar and the first cabin.  perhaps I am wrong.  it is a large structure, maybe larger than the bungalows.  I will come again to see what you all think.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ottawagreg said:


> here is closer view of new building.  my first thought was "that is one big cabin".  notice the roof line.  it is wider at the lake side.  perhaps a porch or deck on that end of the building.  what else can it be if not a cabin.  again look above as study the DVC Mike graphic.  I don't see another building between the new trout pass pool bar and the first cabin.  perhaps I am wrong.  it is a large structure, maybe larger than the bungalows.  I will come again to see what you all think.



I think it probably is the first cabin - and being completed in order to be a model for sales.  A few months ago when looking at the designs was when it sunk in for me how large the cabin footprints are - and it now looks like part of that is a pretty good sized lakeside porch.  After seeing that I started thinking they will be 3 bedrooms, not the two that the bungalows are.  I also think that fits into the resort better as VWL doesn't have any 3BR's.  Thanks for all the pictures!


----------



## ottawagreg

BTW.  I miss chatting with you all.  I don't come by this page much, not enough to post, although I guess I am a "lurker" from time to time.  Life is steam rolling me these days.

We just finished 10 nights at OKW.  It was our longest stay of consecutive nights.  We did WDW in slow motion, very relaxing, enjoyable, quiet.  A wonderful trip.  My bride and our daughter enjoyed the resort there very much.  But it just was not the same as being at our home resort. It is quite true for us, the wilderness lodge is where we want to spend our time and we enjoy ourselves the most.  I do very much hope this all ends well for us when the construction is finished.  However, from what I know about construction and what I saw, I don't see this project being completed at anytime in 2017.  It is mid July, now.  That would be 18 months, 26 cabins, a new pool, create new wetlands, sidewalks, fencing, underground piping, and much more.  I just don't see it personally.  Perhaps I am wrong.

Bobbiwoz,  I am way behind and I did not read back on previous pages.  I don't know what you are dealing with.  I will lift you and your family up in prayer before I sleep tonight.  Remember this, He is stronger.  God bless you.


----------



## Granny

ottawagreg said:


> here is closer view of new building.  my first thought was "that is one big cabin".  notice the roof line.  it is wider at the lake side.  perhaps a porch or deck on that end of the building.  what else can it be if not a cabin.  again look above as study the DVC Mike graphic.  I don't see another building between the new trout pass pool bar and the first cabin.  perhaps I am wrong.  it is a large structure, maybe larger than the bungalows.  I will come again to see what you all think.



*Greg*...thanks for this excellent photo.  I agree that the wider part is probably a new deck for the building.  I have to admit, the thought of waking with Bay Lake right outside the door is pretty cool.  *DDad* would be hearing those boat horns and EWP loud and clear!!



KAT4DISNEY said:


> I think it probably is the first cabin - and being completed in order to be a model for sales.  A few months ago when looking at the designs was when it sunk in for me how large the cabin footprints are - and it now looks like part of that is a pretty good sized lakeside porch.  After seeing that I started thinking they will be 3 bedrooms, not the two that the bungalows are.  I also think that fits into the resort better as VWL doesn't have any 3BR's.  Thanks for all the pictures!




*Kathy*...I'm also agreeing that they may be 3BR villas which would fill a need at WL as well as make the new cabins the nicest waterfront villas in the system (not the best views, but the nicest right on the water).  That would most likely support a pretty hefty point structure.  You can't say Disney goes halfway when it comes to projects to make money!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Being on Pacific time I'm sneaking this one in under the wire....

*Happy Birthday @lisah0711!!!!!!

Hope you had a great one!

BTW - just figured out part of your screen name.  Yes, I'm a little slow at times!  *


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks Greg for the pictures!  Nice to see the progress. Vacations should be relaxing, glad you enjoyed yourselves.

*Wishing @lisah0711 a very Happy Birthday!*

Sleepy, we were in Leesburg, VA.  Too congested and busy for my way of life.  Not to mention the very high cost of living.  Its nice to have our son back in OH for awhile until he decides where his life will take him.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday @lisah0711!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

DiznyDi said:


> Thanks Greg for the pictures!  Nice to see the progress. Vacations should be relaxing, glad you enjoyed yourselves.
> 
> *Wishing @lisah0711 a very Happy Birthday!*
> 
> Sleepy, we were in Leesburg, VA.  Too congested and busy for my way of life.  Not to mention the very high cost of living.  Its nice to have our son back in OH for awhile until he decides where his life will take him.


Yeah, that's on the other side of the state from me.  We don't exactly live in, as my wife would call it, "Eastbejeezus" but we can see it from our deck!


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday @lisah0711

Sorry I'm late!


----------



## sleepydog25

Can't let a day go by without at least one update or hello on our thread.  Good day here as the audit went well (one minor writeup) and I sold a canoe.  The former has to do with my job at the middle school, so that's one less thing to take up my time as we get ready for the next school year.  The latter was something I'd been trying to sell for the past four years, and out of the blue someone approaches me about buying it.  I dropped the price, he agreed, done deal.  Oh, in in golf news, I had a birdie on the tough, uphill par 4, # 13 hole on our course.  Pretty good 24 hours. . .


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> *. . . . . . . . . * *DDad* would be hearing those boat horns and EWP loud and clear!!. . . . . . . .


If I close my eyes and let my mind go still, I can hear the boat horns . . . . no, wait,  I think it is the Electric Water Parade . . . Yeahhhhhh!    Oops, sorry, got to open them back up, I hear the bosses voice and he's comin' down the hall . . . .


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Can't let a day go by without at least one update or hello on our thread.  Good day here as the audit went well (one minor writeup) and I sold a canoe.  The former has to do with my job at the middle school, so that's one less thing to take up my time as we get ready for the next school year.  The latter was something I'd been trying to sell for the past four years, and out of the blue someone approaches me about buying it.  I dropped the price, he agreed, done deal.  Oh, in in golf news, I had a birdie on the tough, uphill par 4, # 13 hole on our course.  Pretty good 24 hours. . .



Patrick...that's a really good 24 hours!  Congrats on selling the canoe and getting that birdie! 



Dizny Dad said:


> If I close my eyes and let my mind go still, I can hear the boat horns . . . . no, wait,  I think it is the Electric Water Parade . . . Yeahhhhhh!    Oops, sorry, got to open them back up, I hear the bosses voice and he's comin' down the hall . . . .



You just know that we'll see some complaints about boat horns and EWP once the cabins start filling up.  The boat horns shouldn't be as bad as the ferry at PBV but the EWP will be really blasting those cabineers right out of their flip flops if they're in their villas when EWP comes around!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . . . . You just know that we'll see some complaints about boat horns and EWP once the cabins start filling up.  The boat horns shouldn't be as bad as the ferry at PBV but the EWP will be really blasting those cabineers right out of their flip flops if they're in their villas when EWP comes around!



Two thoughts come to mind . . .when buying real estate, the three most important things are L, L, L.  Complaints from those that buy near an airport are about the same.


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Friday Morning Groupies!
DDad and I are headed to Kelleys Island in Lake Erie for the week-end.  It promises to be a beautiful week-end with just a little rain expected in the wee hours of the morning.  What's everyone else up to?


----------



## Dizny Dad

Wow; as usual I attended the morning groupie meet here on our thread, and was surprised to find us, again, way under the fold!  Wow, this will never keep us ahead as the longest and most active thread on the DIS!

So does anybody remember way back in the early '90s when it was announced at EPCOT that "The Russians were coming"?  There were plans to build a Russian World Showcase facility where the Trading Post is located, just left of Germany.  Obviously that fell thru.  Anybody remember?


----------



## Dizny Dad

Found this article . . . .

Yeah, if all had gone according to plan, Epcot's Soviet pavilion would have been a fitting finale for the Disney Decade. Given the thousands of people who have asked -- ever since EPCOT originally opened back in 1982 -- why World Showcase didn't have a Soviet pavilion ... For the Imagineers to finally deliver the goods here would have been one hell of an accomplishment.

*



*


----------



## jimmytammy

DiznyDi said:


> Good Friday Morning Groupies!
> DDad and I are headed to Kelleys Island in Lake Erie for the week-end.  It promises to be a beautiful week-end with just a little rain expected in the wee hours of the morning.  What's everyone else up to?


Sounds like fun!  
We are headed to Badin Lake, NC(near SC line, 50 miles southeast of Charlotte).  My folks bought a cabin there in 1972 and we have been going ever since.  Sadly, in the past few years, we haven't used it near as much as we did when I was a kid.  But trying to make up for lost timeCasey and I will hit the jet ski and T will hang back and read and relax.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dad I have read about the Russian pavilion through the years though we were not going to WDW until late 90s.  T tried her best to get us to go on our honeymoon in 90 but alas, money won over and we went to a less pricey place.  I could now kick myself for not going back then, but, it is what it is.  But we sure are making up for lost time!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> Found this article . . . .
> 
> Yeah, if all had gone according to plan, Epcot's Soviet pavilion would have been a fitting finale for the Disney Decade. Given the thousands of people who have asked -- ever since EPCOT originally opened back in 1982 -- why World Showcase didn't have a Soviet pavilion ... For the Imagineers to finally deliver the goods here would have been one hell of an accomplishment.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now, that would have been such a cool place!  THIS is the type of expansion in Epcot that I would _love_ to see, not that sister duo nor, if the rumors are to be believed, a re-imagined venue starring Groot, Drax, Ronan, and Star-Lord. I pleasantly submit that veering to the well-worn, profitable path of imaginary characters in Epcot will further contribute to the dumbing-down of America.  Other than that, I have no opinion on the matter.


----------



## Dizny Dad

sleepydog25 said:


> . . . . . . . .  I pleasantly submit that veering to the well-worn, profitable path of imaginary characters in Epcot will further contribute to the dumbing-down of America. . . . . .



Einstein said that the sum of human intelligence is a constant, it is only the population that is getting bigger. . . . . . .


----------



## Granny

Good morning Groupies!  I hope everyone is doing fine through the dog days of summer.




Dizny Dad said:


> Wow; as usual I attended the morning groupie meet here on our thread, and was surprised to find us, again, way under the fold!  Wow, this will never keep us ahead as the longest and most active thread on the DIS!
> 
> So does anybody remember way back in the early '90s when it was announced at EPCOT that "The Russians were coming"?  There were plans to build a Russian World Showcase facility where the Trading Post is located, just left of Germany.  Obviously that fell thru.  Anybody remember?



*DDad.*..sorry, I wasn't following WDW news that closely back in the 90's.  I think that would be an interesting addition to World Showcase.   I can imagine the Blini and Borscht stand out front now!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney Parks Blog is giving us a view of the Star Wars fireworks at DHS on Monday.  

http://www.wesh.com/orlandomyway/or...eam-star-wars-a-galactic-spectacular/40707278


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Disney Parks Blog is giving us a view of the Star Wars fireworks at DHS on Monday.
> 
> http://www.wesh.com/orlandomyway/or...eam-star-wars-a-galactic-spectacular/40707278


Thanks for the heads up KAT!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

DiznyDi said:


> Good Friday Morning Groupies!
> DDad and I are headed to Kelleys Island in Lake Erie for the week-end.  It promises to be a beautiful week-end with just a little rain expected in the wee hours of the morning.  What's everyone else up to?



Enjoy your weekend.  It took us nearly 23 years in Ohio to go and appreciate the Lake Erie islands.


----------



## Corinne

sleepydog25 said:


> Hey, Di, I added you to the PAGE 1 list, and as you can see, there will be a few of us there at the same time next May.  Perhaps a mini-meet is called for?  And you were in VA to pack up your son?  Which part?



We will be there at our usual time next May too, (waiting for 7 month window) looks like it could be shaping up to be another *BHGM* 

But I have a question for all who have already booked. Do you all book at 11 months then switch over to the resort day by day as the 7 month window opens?


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> We will be there at our usual time next May too, (waiting for 7 month window) looks like it could be shaping up to be another *BHGM*
> 
> But I have a question for all who have already booked. Do you all book at 11 months then switch over to the resort day by day as the 7 month window opens?



We always book a home resort at 11 months, but when we switch at 7 months we just call on that first day and we don't walk reservations.  Funny, day-by-day was the old system name when we had to call 7 months from the check-*out* date.  Now you just call 7 months from the check-*in* date and book the whole thing.

Even though it shouldn't be hard to book somewhere at that time of year, we always want to have a reservation in hand in case availability at 7 months is an issue.  We are always happy to stay at our home resorts so they work out great as a back-up plan if we can't get somewhere else.  Good luck, and yes it looks like another *BHGM *shaping up!


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> We always book a home resort at 11 months, but when we switch at 7 months we just call on that first day and we don't walk reservations.  Funny, day-by-day was the old system name when we had to call 7 months from the check-*out* date.  Now you just call 7 months from the check-*in* date and book the whole thing.
> 
> Even though it shouldn't be hard to book somewhere at that time of year, we always want to have a reservation in hand in case availability at 7 months is an issue.  We are always happy to stay at our home resorts so they work out great as a back-up plan if we can't get somewhere else.  Good luck, and yes it looks like another *BHGM *shaping up!


Hi Granny thanks for the response.  The reason I asked was when I booked our September trip (at exactly 7 months!) for the first time in a long time, I was unable to get our first choice (BCV).  She explained people are now booking a week ahead of their arrival date, then adding each day.  I was like, uhm, ya, too much work,  and it reminded me of the "old" days as you just referred to. Perhaps it was harder to secure because we are going a week later than we normally do and it is during Food and Wine duh that must be it!


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> We will be there at our usual time next May too, (waiting for 7 month window) looks like it could be shaping up to be another *BHGM*
> 
> But I have a question for all who have already booked. Do you all book at 11 months then switch over to the resort day by day as the 7 month window opens?


We used to always do this back in the day when there wasn't as many available places to stay.  But as time went on, we began to realize the larger DVC resorts tended to have availibilty more often at 7 mos. 
We would still book at 11 mostly for more crowded times.  As Granny says, perfectly happy if we get "stuck" at the Lodge in case 7 mos. doesn't pan out


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> We will be there at our usual time next May too, (waiting for 7 month window) looks like it could be shaping up to be another *BHGM*
> 
> But I have a question for all who have already booked. Do you all book at 11 months then switch over to the resort day by day as the 7 month window opens?



If I plan on trying somewhere else then it depends on the time of year. May?  I often just wait but keep on eye on availability and if I were to see indicators of things booking abnormally then I'd make a home resort reservation.

Food and Wine anything?  Yeah, I'd almost certainly book a home resort.  Just prior to something big?  If I don't get it right at 7 months I keep watching for a week as the walkers walk their reservations.  Then I book once they've moved on.   Often though I'm just looking at availability and booking something that looks like it would be good that year as we have flexibility for when we travel.  That or catching cancellations and deciding to go, so I think I'm not a normal owner that way as we book 11 months, 7 months and then whatever pops up.  We also done have any resorts on our list that we either absolutely have to stay at or absolutely won't stay at.  There's good things at all of them!


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> We will be there at our usual time next May too, (waiting for 7 month window) looks like it could be shaping up to be another *BHGM*
> 
> But I have a question for all who have already booked. Do you all book at 11 months then switch over to the resort day by day as the 7 month window opens?


As with others, we book at 11 months then when we hit the 7-month point, we try to get the entire reservation switched and if not we waitlist.  Walking a reservation is too much work since we're more than happy to "have" to stay at the Lodge if something doesn't pan out.  So, shall we now call May the BHGM Part Deux?


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> So, shall we now call May the BHGM Part Deux?



I think the meet below was the original BHGM...not the first one but I think maybe the biggest one.  December may eclipse this quantity.  





Seems to me that one was in 2012 or 2013.  Would have loved to have been there.

I did attend a Groupie Meet with about 10-12 Groupies once in the Iron Spike room.   I can't seem to find a picture of that group, but it was great!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday deebits!!! *

*Hope you have a great day!*


----------



## Corinne

sleepydog25 said:


> As with others, we book at 11 months then when we hit the 7-month point, we try to get the entire reservation switched and if not we waitlist.  Walking a reservation is too much work since we're more than happy to "have" to stay at the Lodge if something doesn't pan out.  So, shall we now call May the BHGM Part Deux?



YES!!!!!!  i haven't finalized dates yet...but we will be there!


----------



## Corinne

We added a night to our December stay, but rather than have to call CRO (I hate it!!!) to modify our existing reservation, I decided to book a night on points, so we are staying in a Poly Studio.  I am going to check out other threads, but was wondering if anyone here has experienced it?   I recall Jimmy & Tammy stayed there but not sure if it was a DVC stay? We've never stayed at any of the monorail resorts so I am really looking forward to it.


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> We added a night to our December stay, but rather than have to call CRO (I hate it!!!) to modify our existing reservation, I decided to book a night on points, so we are staying in a Poly Studio.  I am going to check out other threads, but was wondering if anyone here has experienced it?   I recall Jimmy & Tammy stayed there but not sure if it was a DVC stay? We've never stayed at any of the monorail resorts so I am really looking forward to it.


We did stay at Poly but they were still in dvc bldg faze so we stated in the main area.  We were in concierge which made it all the better!  We really enjoyed our stay there.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday deebits!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> We added a night to our December stay, but rather than have to call CRO (I hate it!!!) to modify our existing reservation, I decided to book a night on points, so we are staying in a Poly Studio.  I am going to check out other threads, but was wondering if anyone here has experienced it?   I recall Jimmy & Tammy stayed there but not sure if it was a DVC stay? We've never stayed at any of the monorail resorts so I am really looking forward to it.



We were there in October with my family in 3 studios - one being an HA for my sister.  As always, one of my very favorite things about the Poly is the location and the DVC longhouses, though not spectacular for access to the Ceremonial House it is wonderful for monorail transportation since you can walk over to the TTC to get the Epcot monorail or the Express monorail to MK and could skip the Resort monorail unless we happened to be going thru the main building first.  Also, it was a trip that we road the Ferry to MK more than I had in awhile - I really enjoyed that!  You'll have the new quiet pool open which I think is a great option and has to really enhance the Villas.  If you have any questions I'll see if I can help!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Who has stayed at VWL recently?  

Are the trees between the DVC building and the bus stop gone as well as what you can see from the boat?  I just can't bring myself to book VWL now.  I used all of our VWL points to book Aulani in February.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bobbiwoz said:


> Who has stayed at VWL recently?
> 
> Are the trees between the DVC building and the bus stop gone as well as what you can see from the boat?  I just can't bring myself to book VWL now.  I used all of our VWL points to book Aulani in February.



The bus side is not having anything done so it looks the same.  It was Feb that I last saw it but recent reports have been the same.  From that direction you really wouldn't know anything was different.

There's eventually a new parking area going in to the south of the Villas but I don't think you'll even see it from any of the VWL rooms.  Here's a picture from the Expansion thread on the resort board that highlights the areas that will have some kind of work done.


----------



## bobbiwoz

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The bus side is not having anything done so it looks the same.  It was Feb that I last saw it but recent reports have been the same.  From that direction you really wouldn't know anything was different.


Well, that's good to know.

I see that May 2017 has a lot of Groupies enjoying F&G!  We will be at BCV for 3 nights before the EBTA!  If i can get VWL at 7 months, i just may book it. Thanks.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bobbiwoz said:


> Well, that's good to know.
> 
> I see that May 2017 has a lot of Groupies enjoying F&G!  We will be at BCV for 3 nights before the EBTA!  If i can get VWL at 7 months, i just may book it. Thanks.



I have been hesitant to book also.    I added a trip last Sept after they announced the plans and before work started just to experience it all one last time.  I've been so close to selecting and really wanted to stay at VWL both this fall or else next spring but have ended up booking elsewhere still.   But I did finally go check out the work.  It wasn't terrible around the resort as long as you didn't look at the lakeside.


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday deebits


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I have been hesitant to book also.    I added a trip last Sept after they announced the plans and before work started just to experience it all one last time.  I've been so close to selecting and really wanted to stay at VWL both this fall or else next spring but have ended up booking elsewhere still.   But I did finally go check out the work.  It wasn't terrible around the resort as long as you didn't look at the lakeside.


In the same boat.  I so want too pull the trigger and stay at our Home then second guess myself and stay elsewhere.  Our DSIL is going on his 1st trip to WDW with us in Dec.  Our DD said he would love WL/VWL but felt the impression made may be less than stellar with all the construction.  We will take him over to check it out but will intentionally avoid the worst of it and show him what we love about the place.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> In the same boat.  I so want too pull the trigger and stay at our Home then second guess myself and stay elsewhere.  Our DSIL is going on his 1st trip to WDW with us in Dec.  Our DD said he would love WL/VWL but felt the impression made may be less than stellar with all the construction.  We will take him over to check it out but will intentionally avoid the worst of it and show him what we love about the place.



I'm happy that some are still doing ok with staying there and sad that some of us aren't.  It was my continuing hesitancy to book at VWL that finally prompted me to write DVC on how this project impacts my use as an existing owner - all for their profits on the next.  That's easy to say since I was happy with the existing resort and felt no need for any additional amenities.  It also doesn't mean that we won't enjoy them but that I couldn't comment on it since we they won't even tell us what we have coming!  But I was secure in my feeling that I'd have preferred the existing ambiance over whatever they would put in.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm happy that some are still doing ok with staying there and sad that some of us aren't.  It was my continuing hesitancy to book at VWL that finally prompted me to write DVC on how this project impacts my use as an existing owner - all for their profits on the next.  That's easy to say since I was happy with the existing resort and felt no need for any additional amenities.  It also doesn't mean that we won't enjoy them but that I couldn't comment on it since we they won't even tell us what we have coming!  But I was secure in my feeling that I'd have preferred the existing ambiance over whatever they would put in.



Kathy, did you get a response to your letter from DVC?  Although it's not the same thing, I've been wondering how the dues will look for next year.  Despite some of it being immaterial I'm sure, VWL should have incurred lower housekeeping costs, utilities, lifeguards, maintenance, etc. this year.  Maybe that will be offset by lower breakage as well, but I'm curious to see where we end up come December.  I will have to look at this a little deeper to see if I can make a valid projection.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm happy that some are still doing ok with staying there and sad that some of us aren't.  It was my continuing hesitancy to book at VWL that finally prompted me to write DVC on how this project impacts my use as an existing owner - all for their profits on the next.  That's easy to say since I was happy with the existing resort and felt no need for any additional amenities.  It also doesn't mean that we won't enjoy them but that I couldn't comment on it since we they won't even tell us what we have coming!  But I was secure in my feeling that I'd have preferred the existing ambiance over whatever they would put in.



*Kathy*...I'm glad you wrote Disney, and it will be interesting to see how they respond.  Of course it will be incredibly customer friendly but probably won't really tell you anything.

We've gone ahead and booked VWL for our December trip, and currently have it booked for our trip in May next year.  I think we will be okay with staying there, and part of the reason is I want to support the CMs working there during a tough time.   We don't spend a ton of time on the balcony, so we're not worried about construction view or noise all that much.

If I had a first-time guest like* Jimmy* does, then I don't think I'd stay there.  But for now, we still have enough things we love about the resort that we are going to try and enjoy it.  Hopefully the Christmas decorations will offset any concerns we may have.   If VWL ever starts looking like its new name, then we may not be spending much time there in the future.  It's a shame we can't trust Disney to put the owner experience ahead of whatever other motives they may have.  I still have this bad feeling that they will not want to make VWL as nice of a place as CCV...surely they will want to be able to tell prospective owners that the DVC resort "back over there" is not in the same class (or price range) as the new CCV resort.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Kathy, did you get a response to your letter from DVC?  Although it's not the same thing, I've been wondering how the dues will look for next year.  Despite some of it being immaterial I'm sure, VWL should have incurred lower housekeeping costs, utilities, lifeguards, maintenance, etc. this year.  Maybe that will be offset by lower breakage as well, but I'm curious to see where we end up come December.  I will have to look at this a little deeper to see if I can make a valid projection.



I did actually mention similar in my email to DVC - about dues not reflecting the lower operational costs at the resort during construction.  That wasn't responded to at all nor really anything about the loss of use or diminished use during the construction.  I did receive a (partial) response and for the first time after submitting something it was the only time I just received an email and did not also get a follow up phone call.  I say partial response because I made a mistake in my feedback in that I also referenced the name change and they then responsed only to that which was the easiest part.

When dues come out in Dec if there is not some reflection I shall be contacting them again and it will be the sole focus of my email based on the amenities that have been closed.

I'd be interested, if you want to share, what you work out in your projections when the time comes.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> *Kathy*...I'm glad you wrote Disney, and it will be interesting to see how they respond.  Of course it will be incredibly customer friendly but probably won't really tell you anything.
> 
> We've gone ahead and booked VWL for our December trip, and currently have it booked for our trip in May next year.  I think we will be okay with staying there, and part of the reason is I want to support the CMs working there during a tough time.   We don't spend a ton of time on the balcony, so we're not worried about construction view or noise all that much.
> 
> If I had a first-time guest like* Jimmy* does, then I don't think I'd stay there.  But for now, we still have enough things we love about the resort that we are going to try and enjoy it.  Hopefully the Christmas decorations will offset any concerns we may have.   If VWL ever starts looking like its new name, then we may not be spending much time there in the future.  It's a shame we can't trust Disney to put the owner experience ahead of whatever other motives they may have.  I still have this bad feeling that they will not want to make VWL as nice of a place as CCV...surely they will want to be able to buy prospective owners that the DVC resort "back over there" is not in the same class (or price range) as the new CCV resort.



That's exactly what it was Granny and mostly what I was expecting to be honest.  But I brought it up - don't want them thinking we don't at least pay some attention to the happenings!  And I do think it's still possible to have a nice trip there and hope you and everyone else does.  At least most kind of know what to expect and can make an informed decision on if they can go with it or not.  We could if we had to but..........grrrrrr.   The disappointment with Disney over what this project does to current owner experience there is great with me.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I did actually mention similar in my email to DVC - about dues not reflecting the lower operational costs at the resort during construction.....
> 
> When dues come out in Dec if there is not some reflection I shall be contacting them again and it will be the sole focus of my email based on the amenities that have been closed.
> 
> I'd be interested, if you want to share, what you work out in your projections when the time comes.



I took a "high-level" look at the potential for dues next year.  In short, I feel there is just not enough visibility into how several of the expense categories are calculated to provide a valid projection and maybe, it's inherently wrong to even realistically think dues should/could decrease for next year, but I at least wanted to post some of the expense categories here with a few thoughts in case the other knowledgeable members wanted to share their expertise and opinions for discussion purposes.

I believe the following expenses will most likely not have a significant impact on dues either way and are not occupancy driven: Admin & Front Desk ($.71/pt.), Annual Audit ($.007/pt.), DVC Reservation Component ($.006/pt.), Fees to the Division ($.007/pt.), Insurance ($.13/pt.), Legal ($.0005/pt.), Management Fee ($.47/pt.), Security ($.05/pt.).

I do see these remaining expenses as being occupancy driven and could/should potentially decrease dues for next year: Housekeeping ($.97/pt.), Maintenance ($.82/pt.), Member Activities ($.20/pt.), Transportation ($.68/pt.), Utilities ($.26/pt.).  The difficulty is not knowing exactly how the expense is calculated to determine how much the decreased occupancy rate or how the complete removal of an item such as the pool might affect it.  For instance, with occupancy for the entire resort (main hotel and villas) being significantly down, it seems logical that Transportation should be down as well.  What I don't know is if WDW bills WL one amount that is then amortized by the number of main hotel rooms and villas to arrive at our cost per point.  Clearly there should be a reduction in housekeeping, maintenance, and utilities, but an accurate percentage remains elusive to me.  Member Activities at the resort should be reduced as well. 

In addition to the expenses, we should also see a reduction in Breakage revenue ($.13/pt.), as it's likely Disney has not rented as many cash rooms as they have in the past.  This would result in an increase in dues for that portion.  However, less Breakage revenue also means slightly less of an income tax expense ($.02/pt.), though mostly immaterial.

Property taxes should remain flat, but could potentially go down in the future if the cabins can cover the increase in the new infrastructure....the converted rooms in the main hotel should give us more vacation homes in the denominator to maybe lower our portion.  This could also be the case for other shared expenses such as Transportation, Member Activities, Security, etc.

The Capital Reserves ($.88/pt.) could also be interesting.  The amount budgeted for Common Element Renovation over the next 26 years was $10.6 Mil.  It seems logical that that figure would include costs for the pool, which is obviously no longer there.  I'd really like visibility into how they can just merge the new CCCV and how items such as the new pool are being paid for.

Again IMO, I think the lack of visibility makes it difficult to accurately predict, but I do think the expenses I've highlighted have the potential to alter the numbers going forward.  I'm sure others much more knowledgeable than I have had some thoughts about this as well.


----------



## Granny

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Again IMO, I think the lack of visibility makes it difficult to accurately predict, but I do think the expenses I've highlighted have the potential to alter the numbers going forward.  I'm sure others much more knowledgeable than I have had some thoughts about this as well.



I am not knowledgeable at all about how Disney divides costs between the resort and DVC, but I have a feeling that dues may go up quite a bit.  If they are basing the splits on occupancy, then think about the fact that WL had basically cut its occupancy in half while VWL has remained pretty much the same.   So VWL may be picking up significantly higher percentage of shared costs at this time.  Of course, some of those costs like quiet pool maintenance have gone down.

When CCV comes on line it should provide relief from this situation, and by any logic VWL dues should be less than current with another entity picking up part of the shared costs.  

What we don't know is what will happen with the shared costs overall.  With the new pool, there may be increased cost and maintenance especially if it is a feature pool with lifeguards, etc.  Landscaping and outside clean up will be going up as areas that used to be "woods" will now require maintenance.  

Overall, the books are such that Disney can pretty much do what they want as long as they can justify it to an audit group should they need to.   The real question may be whether CCV will pick up the lion's share of the shared costs since they will be the biggest entity?  It will be interesting to see what their dues are compared to VWL.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Granny said:


> I am not knowledgeable at all about how Disney divides costs between the resort and DVC, but I have a feeling that dues may go up quite a bit.  If they are basing the splits on occupancy, then think about the fact that WL had basically cut its occupancy in half while VWL has remained pretty much the same.   So VWL may be picking up significantly higher percentage of shared costs at this time.  Of course, some of those costs like quiet pool maintenance have gone down.



IMO Granny, any cost that is split/shared is done by dividing it by the amount of vacation homes/rooms versus using occupancy numbers.  I feel the occupancy numbers come more into play for expenses such as utilities, maintenance, etc.  I'm also under the belief that VWL occupancy has not remained pretty much the same over this year and has been reduced as some rooms were taken out of service, but admittedly do not have access to those numbers.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> I am not knowledgeable at all about how Disney divides costs between the resort and DVC, but I have a feeling that dues may go up quite a bit.  .



Actually, as I was reading the first bit of Friendly's post I suddenly was realizing the same thing Granny!  Even though there are things closed down and not generating expense they have closed down 1/2 of the hotel and that is 1/2 less hotel guests to allocate expenses towards.  AFAIK the allocations are done based on guest count.  Also, as I understand DVC is not required to pay dues on any units either under construction nor not declared - or something along those lines.  So, VWL's percentage of guests has risen in proportion.  I'm not certain if they completely removed from inventory the VWL rooms closest to the construction as I was told last August or so that they were going to, at least in referencing the time we were scheduled to be there in late Oct but since they are placing people into at least some of the lakeside rooms they definitely haven't closed down 1/2 of VWL.  

However, a jump in dues because of this construction would also not be very helpful in fostering good relations with existing DVC owners (and perhaps draw the interest of FL if someone were to bring it up), I'm going to guess (ok, hope) they may actually modify their allocation until they get C3V up and running.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> IMO Granny, any cost that is split/shared is done by dividing it by the amount of vacation homes/rooms versus using occupancy numbers.



A few years ago BLT MF's took quite a jump.  When questioned at the annual meeting it was explained that _occupancy_ numbers of the villas was running higher than the hotel rooms so more was allocated to BLT for the common expenses.  So, it does seem to be based on occupancy, and not villas.  I actually think it was a change from how they originally allocated as Disney realized that the numbers tended to be higher in the villas and it was a justifiable allocation they could use that allowed them to shift some expense away from the hotels.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

KAT4DISNEY said:


> A few years ago BLT MF's took quite a jump.  When questioned at the annual meeting it was explained that _occupancy_ numbers of the villas was running higher than the hotel rooms so more was allocated to BLT for the common expenses.  So, it does seem to be based on occupancy, and not villas.  I actually think it was a change from how they originally allocated as Disney realized that the numbers tended to be higher in the villas and it was a justifiable allocation they could use that allowed them to shift some expense away from the hotels.



That's interesting Kathy as I had not heard of the shared costs being divided that way and have not ever seen figures on exact headcount; always by vacation homes.  I could see potentially using occupancy percentage rates, but I guess counting heads could be more accurate.  Obviously the goal should be to  equate actual costs with actual usage.  Using Transportation as an example, let's hope that with the reduction in occupancy that the total cost (the numerator) will be lower so that if VWL did in fact have higher occupancy numbers in the denominator the resulting figure will not increase.  I'm now even more uncertain of how this will play out.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Actually, as I was reading the first bit of Friendly's post I suddenly was realizing the same thing Granny!  Even though there are things closed down and not generating expense they have closed down 1/2 of the hotel and that is 1/2 less hotel guests to allocate expenses towards.  AFAIK the allocations are done based on guest count.  Also, as I understand DVC is not required to pay dues on any units either under construction nor not declared - or something along those lines.  So, VWL's percentage of guests has risen in proportion.  I'm not certain if they completely removed from inventory the VWL rooms closest to the construction as I was told last August or so that they were going to, at least in referencing the time we were scheduled to be there in late Oct but since they are placing people into at least some of the lakeside rooms they definitely haven't closed down 1/2 of VWL.
> 
> However, a jump in dues because of this construction would also not be very helpful in fostering good relations with existing DVC owners (and perhaps draw the interest of FL if someone were to bring it up), I'm going to guess (ok, hope) they may actually modify their allocation until they get C3V up and running.



Agree with you on all points.  I just see half of WL out of commission which by definition means that VWL is a bigger percentage of the total pie since they certainly haven't closed half of VWL. 



Friendlyadvice2 said:


> That's interesting Kathy as I had not heard of the shared costs being divided that way and have not ever seen figures on exact headcount; always by vacation homes.



Even if they did it by vacation homes, VWL would represent a larger percentage of the total with half of WL not contributing. 

It really would be a stick in the eye if Disney stuck us with higher dues solely for the reason that they are building a new profit center resort on the property.  If the VWL dues do go up for one year, they should drop dramatically as CCV comes on line, and VWL should end up with a lower percentage of the total split than before.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Anniversary twinmom108!!!*


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary twinmom108!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

All this talk of numbers, dues up or down, etc. has got me tired, I think I am going back to bed now Tammy working for an acct. firm comes home talking #s and i don't have a clue what she is talking about(same with computers)but I try to listen anyway, maybe one day I will catch on

IMO, I will be surprised if our dues don't go up this year, based on nothing but a hunch


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Wow*; too much thinking in the last few pages.  I just "pays my dues and makes me choice" . . . .


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> All this talk of numbers, dues up or down, etc. has got me tired, I think I am going back to bed now Tammy working for an acct. firm comes home talking #s and i don't have a clue what she is talking about(same with computers)but I try to listen anyway, maybe one day I will catch on
> 
> IMO, I will be surprised if our dues don't go up this year, based on nothing but a hunch





Dizny Dad said:


> *Wow*; too much thinking in the last few pages.  I just "pays my dues and makes me choice" . . . .



All right, point taken!  

With no Groupies heading to the World for the next two months, I guess my focus has been on getting through the "fretting stage" in the CCV development.  Hey, at least I got past the "denial stage"!


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> *Wow*; too much thinking in the last few pages.  I just "pays my dues and makes me choice" . . . .


And eats me spinach. . .


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . . . . . . . no Groupies heading to the World for the next two months . . . . . . .


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> All right, point taken!
> 
> With no Groupies heading to the World for the next two months, I guess my focus has been on getting through the "fretting stage" in the CCV development.  Hey, at least I got past the "denial stage"!


We'll need some vwl imagery or videos to keep us going through the summer.  For a bit of that quiet lodge feel:


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> We'll need some vwl imagery or videos to keep us going through the summer.  For a bit of that quiet lodge feel:


Sigh.  Exactly what I _loved_ about WL.  Would hope it can recapture some of that feel.  Love the boat horns!


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> We'll need some vwl imagery or videos to keep us going through the summer.  For a bit of that quiet lodge feel:



Aaahhhhhhh!  Just a beautiful, calming video that does capture the serenity and beauty of VWL.  Hang on to this video...for this is exactly what will be missing with the conversion to Boulder Ridge. 

Maybe I should close the curtains in my villa and just project this video onto the closed drapes.  

Thanks for the slice of VWL today!


----------



## Kathymford

Seriously. I need to do some videos like this on my next trip for my sanity. I don't even have a trip planned at all!


----------



## Lisann

The video is similar to the DIS' Park Bench series.  I love just the ambiance!  Thank you.  The boat horns and train whistles of MK resorts are just the best!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> All this talk of numbers, dues up or down, etc. has got me tired, I think I am going back to bed now Tammy working for an acct. firm comes home talking #s and i don't have a clue what she is talking about(same with computers)but I try to listen anyway, maybe one day I will catch on
> 
> IMO, I will be surprised if our dues don't go up this year, based on nothing but a hunch



Love my spreadsheets!  Love my numbers!  Love my gadgets!  Love my artsy stuff!  Love my peace and tranquility! 

What can I say Jimmy - I'm a Gemini and I have to cover it all.  

And one of these days their going to have to give the scoop on it all.  Then what can we wonder about?!?!?  

Enjoyed the video t*winklebug* - thanks!  Reminded me of when a poster or two used to set up live streams from their room balconies.  Just tune in and get a fix thanks to someone else's vacation!


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Love my spreadsheets!  Love my numbers!  Love my gadgets!  Love my artsy stuff!  Love my peace and tranquility!
> 
> What can I say Jimmy - I'm a Gemini and I have to cover it all.
> 
> And one of these days their going to have to give the scoop on it all.  Then what can we wonder about?!?!?
> 
> Enjoyed the video t*winklebug* - thanks!  Reminded me of when a poster or two used to set up live streams from their room balconies.  Just tune in and get a fix thanks to someone else's vacation!


Just giving y'all a ribbing!   I seriously appreciate all the input and thoughts the past couple days from you folks on this matter.  I tend to go at these things blindly as I know the feelings and emotions that VWL evokes is what keeps me going.  So I avoid the numbers though I shouldn't


----------



## jimmytammy

Loving hearing the sounds twinkle!!  Thanks for starting my Thursday on a high note!


----------



## sleepydog25

I showed my 16-yr old daughter the most recent pics, and she simply said, "Why?"  Exactly.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

So today, no number sharing other than *61*!  Years that is.

The DIS video of DL's celebration on July 17th.  Not as splashy as the one from the 60th (Richard Sherman performed) but a nice recognition of the anniversary.






And for any who missed and would like to watch was from the 60th Kickoff:


----------



## ottawagreg

So I was playing around on the DVC Member page looking at rooms and dates.  We are going for our annual December holiday trip and then a short Easter break trip in April next year. But the big trip is next summer.  We are debating on when and where.  I started at Boulder Canyon Wilderness Villlas to check dates.  There are two things I noticed right away that I thought you groupies might like to see.  Notice that Hidden Springs pool is still in the pic above the link that says "View Resort Details", which is kind of rubbing our nose in it a bit.  In my humble opinion.  But when one clicks on the link next to the refurbishments warning that says "view details", the pardon the pixie dust box opens.  They warn prospective lodge residents that the "Hidden Springs Pool, ...will be closed through 2017."  No chance of any other option than the big pool in the court yard.  I thought that I would take a few minutes and share that with youse guys.

I hear that storm along bay pool is nice.  What are the chances I get a late June ressie at the beach club in the seven month window?  Slim and none, right?  I do hope the MF(s) are too high on us owners, since all that is left now is the rooms in the villas and the grand lobby.  Have a good weekend everyone.  Upper 90s in north central Illinois. So we got that going for us!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ottawagreg said:


> View attachment 183130
> 
> So I was playing around on the DVC Member page looking at rooms and dates.  We are going for our annual December holiday trip and then a short Easter break trip in April next year. But the big trip is next summer.  We are debating on when and where.  I started at Boulder Canyon Wilderness Villlas to check dates.  There are two things I noticed right away that I thought you groupies might like to see.  Notice that Hidden Springs pool is still in the pic above the link that says "View Resort Details", which is kind of rubbing our nose in it a bit.  In my humble opinion.  But when one clicks on the link next to the refurbishments warning that says "view details", the pardon the pixie dust box opens.  They warn prospective lodge residents that the "Hidden Springs Pool, ...will be closed through 2017."  No chance of any other option than the big pool in the court yard.  I thought that I would take a few minutes and share that with youse guys.
> 
> I hear that storm along bay pool is nice.  What are the chances I get a late June ressie at the beach club in the seven month window?  Slim and none, right?  I do hope the MF(s) are too high on us owners, since all that is left now is the rooms in the villas and the grand lobby.  Have a good weekend everyone.  Upper 90s in north central Illinois. So we got that going for us!



A 1br has a decent chance.  The longer the stay the greater the chance you can run into a hole in the reservation but I wouldn't dismiss the possibility.

From your post it sounded like they had done the name change?  It was still VWL when I was on just this morning I thought.


----------



## Granny

ottawagreg said:


> So I was playing around on the DVC Member page looking at rooms and dates.  We are going for our annual December holiday trip and then a short Easter break trip in April next year. But the big trip is next summer.  We are debating on when and where.  I started at Boulder Canyon Wilderness Villlas to check dates.  There are two things I noticed right away that I thought you groupies might like to see.  Notice that Hidden Springs pool is still in the pic above the link that says "View Resort Details", which is kind of rubbing our nose in it a bit.  In my humble opinion.  But when one clicks on the link next to the refurbishments warning that says "view details", the pardon the pixie dust box opens.  They warn prospective lodge residents that the "Hidden Springs Pool, ...will be closed through 2017."  No chance of any other option than the big pool in the court yard.  I thought that I would take a few minutes and share that with youse guys.
> 
> I hear that storm along bay pool is nice.  What are the chances I get a late June ressie at the beach club in the seven month window?  Slim and none, right?  I do hope the MF(s) are too high on us owners, since all that is left now is the rooms in the villas and the grand lobby.  Have a good weekend everyone.  Upper 90s in north central Illinois. So we got that going for us!



*Greg*...thanks for taking the time to share the screen grab.  Yes they still show the quiet pool but I'm thinking they didn't want to take a new picture of the area as it currently is and replace it with that!    As *Kathy *points out, a 1BR has a decent chance.  We've done a summer vacation in a 2BR at BCV at the 7 month window so I think the odds are okay unless you want a studio.  That will be more challenging.    Good luck!



KAT4DISNEY said:


> A 1br has a decent chance.  The longer the stay the greater the chance you can run into a hole in the reservation but I wouldn't dismiss the possibility.
> 
> From your post it sounded like they had done the name change?  It was still VWL when I was on just this morning I thought.



On Greg's screen grab, they are still calling the resort VWL.   And I was just on the site and they are still calling the resort VWL there.  This is from 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

ottawagreg said:


> View attachment 183130
> 
> So I was playing around on the DVC Member page looking at rooms and dates.  We are going for our annual December holiday trip and then a short Easter break trip in April next year. But the big trip is next summer.  We are debating on when and where.  I started at Boulder Canyon Wilderness Villlas to check dates.  There are two things I noticed right away that I thought you groupies might like to see.  Notice that Hidden Springs pool is still in the pic above the link that says "View Resort Details", which is kind of rubbing our nose in it a bit.  In my humble opinion.  But when one clicks on the link next to the refurbishments warning that says "view details", the pardon the pixie dust box opens.  They warn prospective lodge residents that the "Hidden Springs Pool, ...will be closed through 2017."  No chance of any other option than the big pool in the court yard.  I thought that I would take a few minutes and share that with youse guys.



The notice of the closure of the pool through 2017 is on point with what the construction foreman shared with me a while back.  At that time, he told me it would be the last item completed in that area as it is basically a staging area for the restaurant and cabins on the villas side of the resort.  As they back their way out of that area, they will ultimately complete the new pool.  Makes sense from a logistics standpoint.

Realizing that Disney would benefit significantly from the new CCCV paying for all the new cabins (especially at current $/pt. levels), part of me is wondering if all of the cabins on the north side of WL will actually be DVC owned.  The cabins closest to the road (World Drive I think) are really far from the "DVC" area on the south side.  I know they can rent some of them out for breakage income, but until anything is officially announced, it's a possibility (a small one at that) they all won't be DVC.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Realizing that Disney would benefit significantly from the new CCCV paying for all the new cabins (especially at current $/pt. levels), part of me is wondering if all of the cabins on the north side of WL will actually be DVC owned.  The cabins closest to the road (World Drive I think) are really far from the "DVC" area on the south side.  I know they can rent some of them out for breakage income, but until anything is officially announced, it's a possibility (a small one at that) they all won't be DVC.



Oooooh, oooooh, more numbers and guessing!  

IMO I'd place the possibility of not all cabins being DVC at about .0001%.  At most resorts there aren't real cut in stone "DVC" areas because DVC has access to all resort amenities.  They have been grouped together just thru the build process but room conversions meld things together more and make everything a true mixed use.  Now, for example if CR decided they wanted huts along Bay Lake I think it would be unlikely that they would place them north of BLT because there would be a block for CR guests to access amenities since they can't use the BLT pool and pool bar nor anything in that building.  But DVC can use any of the CR facilities so if they decided to build DVC huts at that property they could build them anywhere at the resort that CR would agree to.

Now, the popularity of each section of cabins may vary.  For those that like the VWL lobby and if the new pool is more featured than the existing WL pool and the CS moves over to that area they might be much more requested.  But if the North cabins have firework views?  That can be a real draw for many.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Oooooh, oooooh, more numbers and guessing!
> 
> IMO I'd place the possibility of not all cabins being DVC at about .0001%.  At most resorts there aren't real cut in stone "DVC" areas because DVC has access to all resort amenities.  They have been grouped together just thru the build process but room conversions meld things together more and make everything a true mixed use.



I agree with your percentage and while it's true DVC has access to all resort amenities, I can't completely agree that most resorts aren't real cut in stone DVC areas as you mentioned.  In fact, that's usually the prevalent argument you here from some folks....that the DVC villas are too isolated from the main hotels, etc.  Going through the list, I think they are all cut in stone with the exception of the rooms in Jambo House at AKL.  Sure they meld together at some point, but are still separate in my mind. Poly even has its own DVC area longhouses (sure, they are close to the non DVC houses too) and pool and although the bungalows do extend a little ways down the shore, they aren't even remotely close to the distance that the northern cabins will be from the new pool/DVC South wing area at CCCV.  I can't think of any other resort room conversions that have occurred yet.

Although I'll most likely never be able to want to afford to stay in one of the cabins, I don't think I'd want to be in any of the cabins on the far end of either area.  Time will tell and I always appreciate your thoughts Kathy!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> I agree with your percentage and while it's true DVC has access to all resort amenities, I can't completely agree that most resorts aren't real cut in stone DVC areas as you mentioned.  In fact, that's usually the prevalent argument you here from some folks....that the DVC villas are too isolated from the main hotels, etc.  Going through the list, I think they are all cut in stone with the exception of the rooms in Jambo House at AKL.  Sure they meld together at some point, but are still separate in my mind. Poly even has its own DVC area longhouses (sure, they are close to the non DVC houses too) and pool and although the bungalows do extend a little ways down the shore, they aren't even remotely close to the distance that the northern cabins will be from the new pool/DVC South wing area at CCCV.  I can't think of any other resort room conversions that have occurred yet.
> 
> Although I'll most likely never be able to want to afford to stay in one of the cabins, I don't think I'd want to be in any of the cabins on the far end of either area.  Time will tell and I always appreciate your thoughts Kathy!



What I meant by the build part is that most of the DVC areas _are_ together so nothing to disagree with there, and only that it has come about that way because of design of a single project.  But as Disney has converted hotel rooms they also have done "mixed use" with DVC and hotel guests all together.  So yes, I agree that DVC has been kept together but what I'm saying is that it's just been because of the way DVC resorts were done in the past, and not thru any real _need_ to have it all together.  For example, at VWL, the hotel guests have always been able to use the quiet pool and the work out room was also in the VWL building.  There were no restricted areas for DVC nor the hotel guests that made it better to be where they were, and WL could just as easily had a floor in the villas and it wouldn't have mattered just as having DVC rooms in the main hotel wouldn't matter.


----------



## Corinne

This is a pretty random question, but I always tend to post here first, before searching for the answer 

One (albeit minor) thing I missed when we joined DVC was the makeup mirror in the bathrooms.  It appears some of the refurbished villas now have them. Has anyone stayed at the BWV recently, and if so, did you notice if they have them?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> This is a pretty random question, but I always tend to post here first, before searching for the answer
> 
> One (albeit minor) thing I missed when we joined DVC was the makeup mirror in the bathrooms.  It appears some of the refurbished villas now have them. Has anyone stayed at the BWV recently, and if so, did you notice if they have them?



Yes!  They put the makeup mirrors in during the refurb.


----------



## Corinne

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yes!  They put the makeup mirrors in during the refurb.



Yay! Thanks for your reply Kathy!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> Yay! Thanks for your reply Kathy!



You're welcome!  And here's pictures - knew I had at least the one.

Studio:






1BR:


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Well, time for a bump up on the page!  Some oldies from our very first stay at WL.  It's the view that made me fall in love with the resort, albeit there had been a big storm or two and they were working on the beach.  But still, what's not to love!  If all indicators are correct this room likely will now be part of C3V although the view will be different:


















ottawagreg said:


> View attachment 183130
> Notice that Hidden Springs pool is still in the pic above the link that says "View Resort Details", which is kind of rubbing our nose in it a bit.  In my humble opinion.



Speaking of this, did you all see the Member Insider email for July/August that came out a couple days ago?  Guess what the picture was........


----------



## sleepydog25

The pics make me wistful.  I'm sure the upgraded WL area will be pretty, but it's never going to hold quite the same emotional attachment that these classic pictures show.  And when was the last time the upper level was painted that light blue, eh?  Not to mention none of what one sees on the ground at the bottom of the shot exists anymore. . .


----------



## Corinne

Thanks for the photos of the BWV rooms, Kathy! Love the mirror in the studio!  I am happy they are lighted as well, I do not recall the Deluxe rooms having lighted makeup mirrors, especially at the WL, last September I really need that!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> The pics make me wistful.  I'm sure the upgraded WL area will be pretty, but it's never going to hold quite the same emotional attachment that these classic pictures show.  And when was the last time the upper level was painted that light blue, eh?  Not to mention none of what one sees on the ground at the bottom of the shot exists anymore. . .



I think that pictures has be to pretty old Sleepy!  I was wondering if someone might have an idea when it was from?  I really can't recall the blue but we didn't tour them until 2005 I think.  The little bit you can see at the bottom (and they didn't completely taunt us by showing Hidden Springs, but still ) has some smaller looking trees there that were _much_ bigger by the time they started taking them down.  

I also was just looking at the expansion thread over on the resorts board.  In case anyone would like to look a poster found recent pictures on WDWMagic.com http://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads/...eek-villas-cabins.897594/page-42#post-7246253

They aren't for the faint of heart.  The new restaurant surprised me the most - I hadn't really processed how big the wing going towards the north was.  Things are really starting to take shape and the one shot showing the line of cabin foundations starts to give a clearer picture of how that area is going to look.



Corinne said:


> Thanks for the photos of the BWV rooms, Kathy! Love the mirror in the studio!  I am happy they are lighted as well, I do not recall the Deluxe rooms having lighted makeup mirrors, especially at the WL, last September I really need that!


  Tell me about it Corinne!  I used to wonder what the heck people were talking about that such and such a room was so dark.   Now of course, I'm sure it's just that they keep reducing wattage to save on power.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Well, time for a bump up on the page!  Some oldies from our very first stay at WL.  It's the view that made me fall in love with the resort, albeit there had been a big storm or two and they were working on the beach.  But still, what's not to love!  If all indicators are correct this room likely will now be part of C3V although the view will be different:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of this, did you all see the Member Insider email for July/August that came out a couple days ago?  Guess what the picture was........
> 
> View attachment 183667



Thanks for the pictures *Kathy*.  Just beautiful!  

And that picture of VWL must be from the very first year or so...the trees are so small in the "courtyard" area between the pool and VWL!  I remember staying in a villa along that courtyard (beyond the elevators) and being able to clearly look out over Bay Lake.  That view disappeared over the years.  



sleepydog25 said:


> The pics make me wistful.  I'm sure the upgraded WL area will be pretty, but it's never going to hold quite the same emotional attachment that these classic pictures show.  And when was the last time the upper level was painted that light blue, eh?  Not to mention none of what one sees on the ground at the bottom of the shot exists anymore. . .



I agree *Sleepy*, VWL will never be the same.   I do think the finished product will still be pretty nice, but some of the aspects that made us love the place are clearly gone forever.  I guess that's progress.  



KAT4DISNEY said:


> I think that pictures has be to pretty old Sleepy!  I was wondering if someone might have an idea when it was from?  I really can't recall the blue but we didn't tour them until 2005 I think.  The little bit you can see at the bottom (and they didn't completely taunt us by showing Hidden Springs, but still ) has some smaller looking trees there that were _much_ bigger by the time they started taking them down.



If I had to guess, I'd say that picture was from 2000 or 2001.  We bought in 2001 and I don't recall ever seeing blue paint but I may have missed that in the details.  Unfortunately, my pictures from that time are gone forever due to a particularly nasty virus my computer received.  But I do think based on the small size of the landscaping trees that this is a very early picture.


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT
I remember when the beach was tore up like that.
And that stock photo is in our 1st DVC chart book that we received as new members back in 01.  I too only physically seeing the light green that we are all accustomed too. I wonder if that color wasn't photoshopped back in the day, maybe before the actual color had been painted on?


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> All right, point taken!
> 
> With no Groupies heading to the World for the next two months, I guess my focus has been on getting through the "fretting stage" in the CCV development.  Hey, at least I got past the "denial stage"!



Not true!  I'll be down in Sept.  I have a trip to Trout Pass on my agenda for one of the afternoons.



sleepydog25 said:


> The pics make me wistful.



Me too.  I'm going to miss that beach.        Lovely pictures.  Thanks for sharing Kathy.


----------



## linzbear

I usually just lurk around here, but here's an 03 picture with blue from our first trip.  I was looking at them recently amazed at how much the trees had grown.....


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> Not true!  I'll be down in Sept.  I have a trip to Trout Pass on my agenda for one of the afternoons.



Great!  I saw your October trip on the first page but didn't see a September trip.  Glad to hear we have one of our sleuths heading to spend some time at our home.  




linzbear said:


> I usually just lurk around here, but here's an 03 picture with blue from our first trip.  I was looking at them recently amazed at how much the trees had grown.....View attachment 183845



*Linzbear*...thanks for coming out of lurkdom to share your photo.  Very nice!  and 


Okay, here's another one that DW and I "discuss"....the difference between blue and green.  I see this picture and I see green.  But my wife will tell me that I have no sense of color so it may well be blue.  But to me it is green, pretty much the same as the WL roof.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

KAT4DISNEY said:


> View attachment 183667





linzbear said:


> I usually just lurk around here, but here's an 03 picture with blue from our first trip.  I was looking at them recently amazed at how much the trees had grown.....View attachment 183845





Granny said:


> Okay, here's another one that DW and I "discuss"....the difference between blue and green.  I see this picture and I see green.  But my wife will tell me that I have no sense of color so it may well be blue.  But to me it is green, pretty much the same as the WL roof.



Thanks for the picture linzbear!!!!  Now we also can see approx how long it takes for trees to get to the stature they were around the pool.  

Like you Granny, I see more green tone in linzbear's photo than the light blue I see in the marketing picture and after having the 03 picture and the similarity with those colors here's my thought.  When you edit a picture you can slightly or significantly change the color tones depending on the white balance.  And of course you can completely change a color with photoshop like Jimmy was thinking.  Looking at the "red" of the roof and the "tan" of the building coupled with the "blue" of the upper part I think it's a white balance thing that marketing took some liberty with and probably also enhanced (ie, modified) colors too so they could really make it "pop" in the literature.  Buildings do darken in weather but I don't think the "tan" was ever that tan and the roof never that orange red.  The Trees are greener, the sky is bluer......well, that is true for VWL but they were especially so in that marketing picture!


----------



## sleepydog25

Love the picture, *linzbear*!  And also, WELCOME!! 

The color in the latter picture looks more green than blue (unlike the pic from the DVC mailer), but as others have noted, photoshopping can provide the desired effect as can lighting and, often, simply with a certain color filter on a lens much like our wedding photography did with a few shots.  Yeah, so roughly 10 years for the newly planted trees to mature. . .provided they do so.

*KAT*, thanks for the link to other pictures. I wasn't too shocked given all the photos I've seen the past several weeks.  I'm trying to come to grips with my innate desires of what I want VWL to be and what I fear it will be.  Reconciling the two ain't easy.


----------



## linzbear

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thanks for the picture linzbear!!!!  Now we also can see approx how long it takes for trees to get to the stature they were around the pool.
> 
> Like you Granny, I see more green tone in linzbear's photo than the light blue I see in the marketing picture and after having the 03 picture and the similarity with those colors here's my thought.  When you edit a picture you can slightly or significantly change the color tones depending on the white balance.  And of course you can completely change a color with photoshop like Jimmy was thinking.  Looking at the "red" of the roof and the "tan" of the building coupled with the "blue" of the upper part I think it's a white balance thing that marketing took some liberty with and probably also enhanced (ie, modified) colors too so they could really make it "pop" in the literature.  Buildings do darken in weather but I don't think the "tan" was ever that tan and the roof never that orange red.  The Trees are greener, the sky is bluer......well, that is true for VWL but they were especially so in that marketing picture!



Yeah, compared to cameras these days, the one I had sucked (even compared to film - early digital was trash).  Add a couple of years of paint fade for the sun and it makes more sense.

Of course now I've realized that maybe my theory of "oh, I already have a picture of the xyz from last trip, it hasn't changed" is not a good one.  6 trips over 12 years and that's the only picture I have of the villas.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> I'm trying to come to grips with my innate desires of what I want VWL to be and what I fear it will be.  Reconciling the two ain't easy.



I agree Sleepy and am right there too.  I'm sure it will be fine etc, etc.  But I _really_ liked what was already there so it being fine, even nice, doesn't matter a whole lot, you know what I mean?  When I wanted a busier atmosphere there were other locations to stay.  When I wanted complete relaxation with a good dose of nature, there was VWL.  I don't think that will be completely lost but can't see how some of it won't be in comparison.  



linzbear said:


> Yeah, compared to cameras these days, the one I had sucked (even compared to film - early digital was trash).  Add a couple of years of paint fade for the sun and it makes more sense.
> 
> Of course now I've realized that maybe my theory of "oh, I already have a picture of the xyz from last trip, it hasn't changed" is not a good one.  6 trips over 12 years and that's the only picture I have of the villas.



The pictures I posted above of the views from WL were early digital too.  Low light was pretty sketchy then!  And it all seemed so miraculous at the time!   Great point on repeat shots over the years!  Sometimes you don't know what your capturing over time until you have a long history of it.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday @DaveH !!!*


----------



## Dizny Dad

horselover said:


> . . . . . . . .  I'll be down in Sept.  I have a trip to Trout Pass on my agenda for one of the afternoons. . . . . . . . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday DaveH!!!!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday DaveH !!!*


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday DaveH


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

While looking at Google Earth today:

Feb 2015



March 2016


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> While looking at Google Earth today:
> 
> Feb 2015
> 
> View attachment 184169
> 
> March 2016
> 
> View attachment 184168


----------



## Granny

In my best Captain Jack Sparrow voice...."but where's the trees?"


----------



## sleepydog25

Sigh. . .


----------



## Kathymford

Wow. That really puts into perspective the number of trees they removed.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


>





Granny said:


> In my best Captain Jack Sparrow voice...."but where's the trees?"





sleepydog25 said:


> Sigh. . .





Kathymford said:


> Wow. That really puts into perspective the number of trees they removed.



Sorry guys!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

.....oh we got trouble,
Right here in River City!
With a capital "T"
and that rhymes with um....."T"
And that stands for Turkey (legs)..........

Now I have to figure out how to break the news to DH that in addition to AK, there're no more turkey legs at DHS!    This is bad.  Really bad.  It might mean planning a visit into MK or Epcot every day.  Of course, Universal has them.    I really don't get what management at Disney TP's are thinking anymore.  And I can't even explain what this will mean to DH.  I think there's even been a trip or two where he's had a Turkey leg every day.  We go to a rib fest and guess what he gets....a turkey leg.


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> .....oh we got trouble,
> Right here in River City!
> With a capital "T"
> and that rhymes with um....."T"
> And that stands for Turkey (legs)..........
> 
> Now I have to figure out how to break the news to DH that in addition to AK, there're no more turkey legs at DHS!    This is bad.  Really bad.  It might mean planning a visit into MK or Epcot every day.  Of course, Universal has them.    I really don't get what management at Disney TP's are thinking anymore.  And I can't even explain what this will mean to DH.  I think there's even been a trip or two where he's had a Turkey leg every day.  We go to a rib fest and guess what he gets....a turkey leg.



In all my trips to Disney I have not had a single turkey leg.  No one in my family has either.  They smell like ham which I find very odd considering it'd turkey.  Sorry for tour DH.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> In all my trips to Disney I have not had a single turkey leg.  No one in my family has either.  They smell like ham which I find very odd considering it'd turkey.  Sorry for tour DH.



Thanks Julie!

They also pretty much taste like ham!    It's so funny because the first time DH had one he was soooo disappointed it was smoked.  Now he loves them.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

And my last sharing snippet of the day (weather needs to cool down so I can get out of the house and not spend so much time on the computer!  lol)

New refillable mugs - no handles!

http://www.disboards.com/threads/refillable-mug-faq-new.3437666/page-21#post-56172171

Word also is new freestyle coke machines will be going in at the resorts.  It's rare for me to have a soda anymore so I'm not too affected although I might be tempted to mix up a grape soda or two.  It's more bad news for DH though I'm afraid.  He uses the mugs we have year round for coffee and likes the handles.  At least he has a good supply built up!


----------



## pmaurer74

KAT4DISNEY said:


> And my last sharing snippet of the day (weather needs to cool down so I can get out of the house and not spend so much time on the computer!  lol)
> 
> New refillable mugs - no handles!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/refillable-mug-faq-new.3437666/page-21#post-56172171
> 
> Word also is new freestyle coke machines will be going in at the resorts.  It's rare for me to have a soda anymore so I'm not too affected although I might be tempted to mix up a grape soda or two.  It's more bad news for DH though I'm afraid.  He uses the mugs we have year round for coffee and likes the handles.  At least he has a good supply built up!


awesome about the freestyle Coke machine not so much about the no handled mugs. I am planning to bring my old mugs in December.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Wow.  I feel funny.  I beamed over to the new refillable mug thread listed above.  I looked around, saw names of those I didn't know; I felt like I was sneaking around in someone else's bedroom!  How weird!  Sorry, just me bein' me.


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> Wow.  I feel funny.  I beamed over to the new refillable mug thread listed above.  I looked around, saw names of those I didn't know; I felt like I was sneaking around in someone else's bedroom!  How weird!  Sorry, just me bein' me.




  Too funny *DDad*!  Don't worry, you're back home safe and sound among friends.  

*Kathy*...I've noticed the disappearing turkey leg stands and thought I had imagined that they were there.  This one is a head scratcher as it seemed that they always did pretty good business.  I've tried them before several years ago and they were okay but haven't felt the urge to try them again.  Sorry for your husband's woes with the turkey legs and handle-less mugs.

I'm good with the soda options...DW and I both like Diet Coke with cherry and sometimes I like a decaf Diet Coke so it will be great to have options.


----------



## wildernessDad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> While looking at Google Earth today:
> 
> Feb 2015
> 
> View attachment 184169
> 
> March 2016
> 
> View attachment 184168



There is a small buffer of trees along the waterline, probably kept there for now to hide the mess from those on the water.  I figure that eventually, those trees will be removed once they start putting the cabins in.


----------



## The Princess

Just came across this thread....don't have time now to read all the pages but i will because we LOVE VWL!!!....I kind of made a stupid mistake....booked BLT for September and really regretting it so i had to waitlist VWL....hoping the whole week becomes available...fingers crossed!


----------



## wildernessDad

The Princess said:


> Just came across this thread....don't have time now to read all the pages but i will because we LOVE VWL!!!....I kind of made a stupid mistake....booked BLT for September and really regretting it so i had to waitlist VWL....hoping the whole week becomes available...fingers crossed!


Welcome, fellow VWL groupie!  Feel free to grab a moose icon and stay a spell.


----------



## Granny

The Princess said:


> Just came across this thread....don't have time now to read all the pages but i will because we LOVE VWL!!!....I kind of made a stupid mistake....booked BLT for September and really regretting it so i had to waitlist VWL....hoping the whole week becomes available...fingers crossed!




*WELCOME Princess!  
*
Our little VWL Groupie thread has been an active thread on the DISBoards for 10 years now, and we're always glad to have people come along and join in.  Pull up a rocker here on the virtual VWL porch and stay a while!

BLT is also a great resort and it's hard to beat walking to and from MK (especially after Wishes!).  And VWL is of course a major construction zone at this point.  But we still love it and even though part of what we really like (trees!) will probably never return in the same manner as it used to be, we know we will still find it to be a special place.  Looking forward to having you join in our conversations.  And good luck with your waitlist!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

The Princess said:


> Just came across this thread....don't have time now to read all the pages but i will because we LOVE VWL!!!....I kind of made a stupid mistake....booked BLT for September and really regretting it so i had to waitlist VWL....hoping the whole week becomes available...fingers crossed!



Welcome to the thread!  And good luck on your waitlist.  If it doesn't happen then BLT is also a great resort to be at and still on Bay Lake which is one of my favorite things about VWL too!



wildernessDad said:


> There is a small buffer of trees along the waterline, probably kept there for now to hide the mess from those on the water.  I figure that eventually, those trees will be removed once they start putting the cabins in.



I think so too WD - especially for the cabins on the north side which would be in full view of the MK boats for all the construction.


----------



## sleepydog25

The Princess said:


> Just came across this thread....don't have time now to read all the pages but i will because we LOVE VWL!!!....I kind of made a stupid mistake....booked BLT for September and really regretting it so i had to waitlist VWL....hoping the whole week becomes available...fingers crossed!


Welcome, *Princess*! We're glad happenstance brought you to our band of Groupies where the only prerequisite is a love of the Lodge (and a $50, umm, handling fee payable to _moi_).    Seriously, we're a genuinely friendly bunch where you can share as much or as little as you wish about yourself. If you start at Page 1, you'll notice we have a listing of trips to both Disney World & Land, as well as Disney cruises.  If you care to add your name and dates, just shoot me a p.m.  We also carry birthdays and anniversaries on that page, and for that info, please p.m. *KAT4DISNEY*. . .only if you wish to do either.  No pressure.  As for BLT, it's also one of my favorites due to its location and convenience.  I wouldn't worry too much if the waitlist doesn't come through.  Again, welcome aboard!

As for the mug situation, we stopped doing those years ago since we drink very little soda.  Now, if they ever have a refillable mug for wine, then I'm on that like a duck on June bug!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*WELCOME PRINCESS!!*


----------



## Kathymford

I am _actually_ totally on board with both of these changes. SHOCKING


----------



## Corinne

*Princess!!! *There's room for more than one here!!!! (I'm a self proclaimed princess myself!!!!!!)

OK, my FP window opened up today, and is it weird that I almost feel resentful that I'm forced to make these plans? I dunno, I do enjoy the fact I can plan some things ahead, but I do miss that thing called spontaneity.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

* Happy Anniversary @rfassett & Rebecca!  *


----------



## sleepydog25

*rfassett and Rebecca*:  Hope you have a grand day!!  *Happy Anniversary!!*


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> OK, my FP window opened up today, and is it weird that I almost feel resentful that I'm forced to make these plans? I dunno, I do enjoy the fact I can plan some things ahead, but I do miss that thing called spontaneity.




*Corinne*...I know what you mean.  We don't do a lot of FP booking before arriving...generally just do Toy Story Mania at least once.  Other than that, we pretty much do our FPs during the trip at night for the next day.  We have found that to work fine for us...we don't have many "must do" attractions.  Same with the dining ADRs.  So you can still be spontaneous as long as you don't care about potentially missing some attractions or restaurants.  Honestly, for us, the FP+ system works much better than the old paper FP system since we are not early risers.


----------



## The Princess

I have 39 days to go!!! so excited


----------



## sleepydog25

The Princess said:


> I have 39 days to go!!! so excited


I'm sure I speak for the others--we love pictures.


----------



## The Princess

sleepydog25 said:


> I'm sure I speak for the others--we love pictures.


And I will post some!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary rfassett and Rebecca!!!!

Welcome to the groupies The Princess!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Weekend Folks!!!!
We have guests this weekend, Tammys BIL and his family(DW, Step son, and 3 little ones) flew in from England yesterday for there final 2 years before his retirement in the Air Force.  They were in England for 5 years and he will now be stationed at Seymour Johnson in NC.  They will be here till Mon and we are so excited to see them!


----------



## Lakegirl

Planning a trip for Aug 2017 and already can't wait.  Hoping most of the construction will be done by then but already thinking the pool won't be.  I don't want to have to switch at 7 months but think it's probably likely since I don't think they will be done with the pool by then.  But maybe this will be the first time construction goes fast at Disney.  I really don't get the pace that they work at.  Being from NE a project like that up here would be done slot quicker.


----------



## sleepydog25

Lakegirl said:


> Planning a trip for Aug 2017 and already can't wait.  Hoping most of the construction will be done by then but already thinking the pool won't be.  I don't want to have to switch at 7 months but think it's probably likely since zip don't think they will be done with the pool by then.  But maybe this will be the first time construction goes fast at Disney.  I really don't get the pace that they work at.  Being from NE a project like that up here would be done slot quicker.


I hate being a Disney apologist, but in this case I suspect a lot of the lack of speed is the fact the crews don't work sun up to sunset.  When we were there, it was strictly 9-5 and no weekends.  On the one hand, that's good for folks staying at the Lodge but not so much for speed of completion.  Still, even with that schedule, one would think that work would go a bit faster.  I wouldn't hold my breath for Aug of 2017 though it's possible.  I have no knowledge other than my gut, but the spring of 2018 seems a better bet.  

On that note, we're thinking of adding a quick trip in Feb for the Princess 10K.  Undecided, so we'll ponder for awhile before deciding.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> I hate being a Disney apologist, but in this case I suspect a lot of the lack of speed is the fact the crews don't work sun up to sunset.  When we were there, it was strictly 9-5 and no weekends.  On the one hand, that's good for folks staying at the Lodge but not so much for speed of completion.  Still, even with that schedule, one would think that work would go a bit faster.  I wouldn't hold my breath for Aug of 2017 though it's possible.  I have no knowledge other than my gut, but the spring of 2018 seems a better bet.
> 
> On that note, we're thinking of adding a quick trip in Feb for the Princess 10K.  Undecided, so we'll ponder for awhile before deciding.



Don't forget.....they zipped in and did the entire VWL refurb in approx 1 month.  Perhaps it was a floor a week, so 5 weeks.   Of course quality of the workmanship was a whole other thing.......


----------



## Lakegirl

sleepydog25 said:


> I hate being a Disney apologist, but in this case I suspect a lot of the lack of speed is the fact the crews don't work sun up to sunset.  When we were there, it was strictly 9-5 and no weekends.  On the one hand, that's good for folks staying at the Lodge but not so much for speed of completion.  Still, even with that schedule, one would think that work would go a bit faster.  I wouldn't hold my breath for Aug of 2017 though it's possible.  I have no knowledge other than my gut, but the spring of 2018 seems a better bet.
> 
> On that note, we're thinking of adding a quick trip in Feb for the Princess 10K.  Undecided, so we'll ponder for awhile before deciding.


Dont ponder too long there might not be anything available


----------



## Granny

Lakegirl said:


> Planning a trip for Aug 2017 and already can't wait.  Hoping most of the construction will be done by then but already thinking the pool won't be.  I don't want to have to switch at 7 months but think it's probably likely since I don't think they will be done with the pool by then.  But maybe this will be the first time construction goes fast at Disney.  I really don't get the pace that they work at.  Being from NE a project like that up here would be done slot quicker.




I think the construction pace is based on PBV sales.  Disney doesn't like the idea of trying to sell two DVC resorts at one time if they can avoid it.  So their perfect world would be for CCV to open for sales when PBV sells out.  By all accounts, PBV has a ways to go before it sells out.   I think VWL will be a construction zone until 2018.  I'd like to think faster but it doesn't seem to be in the cards.


----------



## Lakegirl

Granny said:


> I think the construction pace is based on PBV sales.  Disney doesn't like the idea of trying to sell two DVC resorts at one time if they can avoid it.  So their perfect world would be for CCV to open for sales when PBV sells out.  By all accounts, PBV has a ways to go before it sells out.   I think VWL will be a construction zone until 2018.  I'd like to think faster but it doesn't seem to be in the cards.


I think you are all right.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday @BWV Dreamin!!!
Have a great day Hope!!
*​


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday BWV Dreamin!!! *


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday BWVDreamin!!!!


----------



## Granny

*   Happy Birthday BWVDreamin !!!  *


----------



## bobbiwoz

Adding my best wishes!

 Have a great day, BWVDreamin!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Always late . . . so sorry . . . .

*Happy Birthday BWVDreamin ! *


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> Welcome, *Princess*! We're glad happenstance brought you to our band of Groupies where the only prerequisite is a love of the Lodge (and a $50, umm, handling fee payable to _moi_).    Seriously, we're a genuinely friendly bunch where you can share as much or as little as you wish about yourself. If you start at Page 1, you'll notice we have a listing of trips to both Disney World & Land, as well as Disney cruises.  If you care to add your name and dates, just shoot me a p.m.  We also carry birthdays and anniversaries on that page, and for that info, please p.m. *KAT4DISNEY*. . .only if you wish to do either.  No pressure.  As for BLT, it's also one of my favorites due to its location and convenience.  I wouldn't worry too much if the waitlist doesn't come through.  Again, welcome aboard!
> 
> As for the mug situation, we stopped doing those years ago since we drink very little soda.  *Now, if they ever have a refillable mug for wine, then I'm on that like a duck on June bug!*



Who can we send this suggestion to?      I too would be all over that!  We don't drink soda so the new machines & mugs don't impact us in any way.  The boys still drink it from time to time mostly on vacations.  It's funny though DS16 used to love Coke until we went to Europe last year.  Their Coke is far less sweet than ours.  He liked it so much better & now can't drink the US Coke anymore.  

Countdown is officially on for New Zealand.  8 more sleeps!     I need to take DS16 shopping today for warm/waterproof shoes.  So strange to be packing for winter weather when it's so hot here.    


Happy birthday Hope!


----------



## twokats

*Happy Birthday BWV Dreamin!*


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> Countdown is officially on for New Zealand.  8 more sleeps!     I need to take DS16 shopping today for warm/waterproof shoes.  So strange to be packing for winter weather when it's so hot here.



Sweet, Julie!!! I know how much you love trips to that country, and I'm sure you'll have another awesome trip.  Godspeed for safe travels.


----------



## jimmytammy

Julie
Do you need any help carrying your bags...hint, hint!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Anybody else notice how long it takes for the DisBoards to load up now?  It just may be my work computer, but I think there are more and more advertisements that need to be loaded before you can navigate around.  I see this on a lot of web sites.  I know _SOMEBODY_ needs to pay for all of this, but . . . . . . . . . . . . .

By the way, we all must be really busy with summer activities . . .we were so far below the fold this AM, and I noticed that there is about 24 hrs between Jimmy's playful post above and my complaints.  I guess I just needed to grumble a little this morning . . . but visiting this thread always picks me up.  Thanks to all of the Groupies for holding up _YOUR_ end!


----------



## jimmytammy

*DAD*, you are doing your part to keep us relevant here and I for one appreciate itEven though I have posted recently, I feel so out of the loop these days with this forum.  I try to stay up with all thats going on but feel I have been MIA.  Its been a busier than usual summer around here between work, last minute trips, etc.  I didn't expect or intend it to be this way, just happened but I promise I will be a better groupie soon and get back in the groove


----------



## sleepydog25

DIS has always loaded slowly on my computer. . .oh, wait, it's because I get skanky service from my internet provider who shall remain nameless.  Let me just say that it seems like it's been over a _century_ since I've had a good _link _for my computer needs.    I do check on here at work from time to time during lunch break or other slow times, and we have an adblocker for our system which really speeds things along.  I believe, *Dad*, that it's the onslaught of video ads the past couple of years that have gummed up the works. Yeah, call me grunchy if you want--that's the name *Luv* bestowed upon me recently. . .it's a cross between grouchy and grumpy.  I think it fits.


----------



## DiznyDi

Groupies I've really missed you!  Sometimes life just happens.....
I used to be able to keep up with many of you on fb, but I've been so annoyed that I haven't even been there in over 3 weeks and not looking to go back any time soon.
Julie - sounds like another wonderful adventure for you and your son!  Can't wait to see your pictures and hear your report.
I've skimmed back through the thread and know that I've missed a few 'welcomes' and a couple of birthdays, so  to our new Groupies that have found their way over to our little corner of the Dis.  And wishing those of you that have recently celebrated birthdays a very belated 
Enjoy your day


----------



## horselover

I do try to keep up but sometimes it's hard!  

There probably won't be a lot of posts from me over the next few weeks which will make it impossible to catch up when I get back.   

Grunchy.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Yeah, call me grunchy if you want--that's the name *Luv* bestowed upon me recently. . .it's a cross between grouchy and grumpy.  I think it fits.



Oh, that's a good one!    Good thing DW doesn't visit this thread!  I think I'd have a new adjective attached to me!  

I visit this thread every day but don't post if I really don't have anything to add.  We are in a bit of a lull as far as Groupie trips so no news on CCV/BRV/VWL/???.  I do venture to some other threads if they pique my interest but I tend to spend more time at a different web site these days.  I hope all Groupies are having a great summer as we turn the calendar to August.


----------



## twinklebug

Have you all seen the new rock lined beach edging they're putting up over at the Poly and GF? Seems likely to carry through to WL and the Fort. Not sure if they're doing this to all the waterways around property.
I recall thinking years ago, when they first told us to no longer step into the water, that it was strange they kept access to the water open. It was a long time coming.


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> Have you all seen the new rock lined beach edging they're putting up over at the Poly and GF? Seems likely to carry through to WL and the Fort. Not sure if they're doing this to all the waterways around property.
> I recall thinking years ago, when they first told us to no longer step into the water, that it was strange they kept access to the water open. It was a long time coming.



Hi *twinklebug*!  My understanding is that they are going to do this to all water access areas at all resorts.  I've seen the rock & rope fence pictures around GF & Poly, and it appears that every current resort beach will end up with something like that.  It will probably take them some time to accomplish this across the property, but my guess it will be done long before CCV is finished.


----------



## Dean Marino

Worth noting....

MK has just changed Bag Security Screening.  Locals ("Ferry") and buses to the RIGHT, monorail and RESORT BOATS to the LEFT.
A potential big mistake.....

As bag check is generally clogged by the Ferry?  And shares with buses?
Consider going to the MK via the WL BOAT, NOT BUS.

I really expect this to change - I can not be the only one that caught on to it .


----------



## sleepydog25

Dean Marino said:


> Worth noting....
> 
> MK has just changed Bag Security Screening.  Locals ("Ferry") and buses to the RIGHT, monorail and RESORT BOATS to the LEFT.
> A potential big mistake.....
> 
> As bag check is generally clogged by the Ferry?  And shares with buses?
> Consider going to the MK via the WL BOAT, NOT BUS.
> 
> I really expect this to change - I can not be the only one that caught on to it .


All of which is why we rarely take a bag when going to the parks.


----------



## pmaurer74

how do I sign up for the WL Christmas tree exchange as a participant?


----------



## Granny

Dean Marino said:


> Worth noting....
> 
> MK has just changed Bag Security Screening.  Locals ("Ferry") and buses to the RIGHT, monorail and RESORT BOATS to the LEFT.
> A potential big mistake.....
> 
> As bag check is generally clogged by the Ferry?  And shares with buses?
> Consider going to the MK via the WL BOAT, NOT BUS.
> 
> I really expect this to change - I can not be the only one that caught on to it .




That's a strange change.  Not sure how that could ever work out with the numbers.  Even without the ferry, it seems that buses will be much greater than boats and the monorail.  Makes no sense, and I agree that it won't last long.  

Even without the numbers, it doesn't make sense.  What are they possibly gaining with this change?  Right now, you just go to the shortest line you can see.  I don't get this.


----------



## Granny

pmaurer74 said:


> how do I sign up for the WL Christmas tree exchange as a participant?




Look on the DVC Mousellaneous board for information.  At this point, it doesn't look like anyone has stepped up to coordinate the VWL tree exchange:

http://www.disboards.com/threads/14th-annual-dvc-christmas-tree-exchange.3525901/


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> That's a strange change.  Not sure how that could ever work out with the numbers.  Even without the ferry, it seems that buses will be much greater than boats and the monorail.  Makes no sense, and I agree that it won't last long.
> 
> Even without the numbers, it doesn't make sense.  What are they possibly gaining with this change?  Right now, you just go to the shortest line you can see.  I don't get this.



Exactly what I was thinking Granny!  Perhaps just someone new in charge of managing that area and they had an "idea".   First, they have to allow cross over at some point during the day because I can't imagine they want to staff both sides all the time.  It's a bit of a chaotic area but if one clears faster than the other and people from the other side had to wait longer I can only imagine how ugly that would get.  And there's no way that the two sides are going to be even all the time.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Exactly what I was thinking Granny!  Perhaps just someone new in charge of managing that area and they had an "idea".   First, they have to allow cross over at some point during the day because I can't imagine they want to staff both sides all the time.  It's a bit of a chaotic area but if one clears faster than the other and people from the other side had to wait longer I can only imagine how ugly that would get.  And there's no way that the two sides are going to be even all the time.



Totally agree Kathy!  I can't see Disney doing anything to decrease efficiency unless there is some other factor at play (guest safety, profitability).  I can't think of any reason that this makes sense.  You'd think that if someone "had the idea" that others at the table would have pointed out the issues involved. 

Now if they wanted to segregate the lines for on-site guests vs off-site guests and understaff the off-site side, at least I could understand that they were trying to create a benefit to staying on-site.  I guess I shouldn't give them any "ideas".


----------



## rkstocke5609

Granny said:


> Totally agree Kathy!  I can't see Disney doing anything to decrease efficiency unless there is some other factor at play (guest safety, profitability).  I can't think of any reason that this makes sense.  You'd think that if someone "had the idea" that others at the table would have pointed out the issues involved.
> 
> Now if they wanted to segregate the lines for on-site guests vs off-site guests and understaff the off-site side, at least I could understand that they were trying to create a benefit to staying on-site.  I guess I shouldn't give them any "ideas".


Perhaps there has been a security threat that is more likely to come from a bus or ferry than the resort boats or monorail?  This wouldn't be disclosed as a reason to the public....


----------



## Kathymford

I'm more in the camp that they are trying to fix something that isn't broken. As a DL local, the bag check process at MK is SOOOO much better than at DL. Just stop it. This screams of leaders that are focusing on the wrong thing. 

Bad week at work much?


----------



## ottawagreg

rkstocke5609 said:


> Perhaps there has been a security threat that is more likely to come from a bus or ferry than the resort boats or monorail?  This wouldn't be disclosed as a reason to the public....



The general admission public will come via express monorail or the ferry, so that splits the daily pass holder/local resident crowd up somewhat.  Seems to me that most folks ride the monorail first until the line gets too long and then they realize the ferry is the better play.  Buses and boats are for the resort guests primarily.  Most onsite folks are coming to the MK via a bus, I would think anyway.




Granny said:


> That's a strange change.  Not sure how that could ever work out with the numbers.  Even without the ferry, it seems that buses will be much greater than boats and the monorail.  Makes no sense, and I agree that it won't last long.
> 
> Even without the numbers, it doesn't make sense.  What are they possibly gaining with this change?  Right now, you just go to the shortest line you can see.  I don't get this.



We were at the castle the week of Independence Day this year.  At that time they were checking everyone.  Usually DW goes thru the bag line, "shortest line available" as you point out Granny, and DD and I try to float past the security without getting flagged for the metal detectors.  I have found a little knack of getting past them, it is not always successful but I generally don't get called over for "additional screening".  However this summer (6/28 to 7/8) everyone was screened, no questions, no exceptions.  There was no difference for bag check locations at that time.  Perhaps it is as simple as the ferry docks on the east side, closer to the buses.  The monorail exit ramp is on the west side and the boat docks are closer to the monorail.

In any case the security is ramped up.  Last Christmas the metal detectors were just introduced and very few were getting checked.  At Easter time, the parks were jammed with people, (worse crowd levels then December), and it was not too had to get past the x-rays.  By the summer time, (crowds were much less than the usual summer time levels - which was nice), they had better handle on the whole scene.  Much tighter security.  Pretty efficient I must say, but also they were checking every bag and more x-ray screening.


----------



## Kathymford

At DL they have started putting everyone through the metal detectors now. It started during 4th of July. I haven't been often enough to say whether it's 100% of the time now, but the last few times I've been since the 4th, it's been everyone.

The funniest part is when my BF goes through. He sets off the alarm EVERY TIME (he has a prosthetic leg). He tells them why and they just waive him on. REALLY? LOL

Maybe I shouldn't announce that in a public forum. LOL


----------



## gabriellyn

Hi Everyone - I am not sure why I am not a "member" here other than plain old silliness on my part!  We are VWL owners and we have a few days booked at Christmas!  CAN. NOT. WAIT!!!!!  Obviously we love love love VWL!  Happy Weekend everyone!


----------



## twokats

Welcome gabriellyn.  Looks like you are a member now!!  Grab a moosie on page 1 for your signature and sit with us a while.  

Sleepy will offer more info, I am sure.


----------



## Lakegirl

Welcome Gabriellyn!!!  This group is great!!!! So much info and so welcoming!!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## twinklebug

Any Fort Wilderness fans here?
http://www.chipandco.com/former-fort-wilderness-cabins-sale-245084/

I remember seeing these sitting on the old runway when we visited in late May. Would have told my brother they were up for sale had I known. He's had a lot of land NY for ages with plans to build on it. I'm sure he'd have jumped on the chance to have a FW cabin to put there until they build.


----------



## Granny

gabriellyn said:


> Hi Everyone - I am not sure why I am not a "member" here other than plain old silliness on my part!  We are VWL owners and we have a few days booked at Christmas!  CAN. NOT. WAIT!!!!!  Obviously we love love love VWL!  Happy Weekend everyone!




   Glad to see you come in and join us.  Pull up a rocker and we are happy to discuss anything about our favorite place!


----------



## Corinne

* gabriellynto the best group on the DIS!*


----------



## Corinne

Good morning Groupies! We missed our May trip this year, so I'm beginning to get very excited for our September trip - but I don't like to rush summer.  We began going at that time when our youngest went to college and it was a way for me to have something to look forward to!  Fast forward 7 years later and it's still one of our favorite times to visit, as it extends the summer.   As an added bonus this year, he and his gf will be joining us, cannot wait!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Welcome @gabriellyn !!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I ran across this article on the changes to MK bag check and it wasn't exactly what I was thinking so thought I'd share.  I still find it interesting that they somehow separate and wonder what they'd do if you saw the other side had a lull and you wanted to go over there?  Anyhoo - what I didn't understand is that they've actually increased the number of checkers.  With WDW seemingly cutting back in every possible area that didn't even cross my mind as being a possibility.  

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...s-bag-check-capacity-at-the-main-entrance.htm

Of course I remember back to when this area was open - prior to the bag check process that we've all come to know and um, "_love_".  

Pictures are from WDWMagic.com

The bus and ferry side:











And the classic Bag Check area now for Monorail and resort boats:


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I ran across this article on the changes to MK bag check and it wasn't exactly what I was thinking so thought I'd share.  I still find it interesting that they somehow separate and wonder what they'd do if you wanted if you saw the other side had a lull and you wanted to go over there?  Anyhoo - what I didn't understand is that they've actually increased the number of checkers.  With WDW seemingly cutting back in every possible area that didn't even cross my mind as being a possibility.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...s-bag-check-capacity-at-the-main-entrance.htm
> 
> Of course I remember back to when this area was open - prior to the bag check process that we've all come to know and um, "_love_".




Okay...NOW I get it!   

I thought they were still just using the original bag check lines and just sending one group to one side and one to the other.

Seeing the pictures and reading the article I see that the bus & ferry arrivals will be using the previous exit lanes...the ones by guest services (to the far right as you stand looking at the railroad station from the outside).    And the "old" baggage check lines will handle the boat & monorail arrivals.  

So basically they have increased the quantity of baggage check lines to allow people to get into the parks sooner and start spending money!  

My understanding is that they are also now doing the metal detectors on all guests (it was on 20% of the guests when we went in April according to two different detector operators).  So hopefully they've dramatically increased those as well so we don't just move the congestion from one area to the other.

Thanks, *Kathy*!  This makes much more sense now.


----------



## Dean Marino

Granny said:


> Okay...NOW I get it!
> 
> I thought they were still just using the original bag check lines and just sending one group to one side and one to the other.
> 
> Seeing the pictures and reading the article I see that the bus & ferry arrivals will be using the previous exit lanes...the ones by guest services (to the far right as you stand looking at the railroad station from the outside).    And the "old" baggage check lines will handle the boat & monorail arrivals.
> 
> So basically they have increased the quantity of baggage check lines to allow people to get into the parks sooner and start spending money!
> 
> My understanding is that they are also now doing the metal detectors on all guests (it was on 20% of the guests when we went in April according to two different detector operators).  So hopefully they've dramatically increased those as well so we don't just move the congestion from one area to the other.
> 
> Thanks, *Kathy*!  This makes much more sense now.



Worth repeating the pertinent portions of the above.....

"bus & ferry arrivals will be using the previous exit lanes...the ones by guest services (to the far right).
"the "old" baggage check lines will handle the boat & monorail arrivals."

Take the WL boat, avoid the bus.  AVOID the mass local arrivals on the ferry.  All your choice.  WE are getting on the boats.  We've SEEN the Ferry unload mob scenes....

All personal opinion - I'm not right, no one else is wrong.


----------



## pangyal

I'm just popping in to say hi to all of my fellow Lodgers and let you know that I was laughing at myself today as I played around with the points calculator, thinking longingly ahead to our next stay at VWL in 2017...you know, 17 months from now ! I'm sure you can all appreciate that feeling.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Okay...NOW I get it!
> 
> I thought they were still just using the original bag check lines and just sending one group to one side and one to the other.
> 
> Seeing the pictures and reading the article I see that the bus & ferry arrivals will be using the previous exit lanes...the ones by guest services (to the far right as you stand looking at the railroad station from the outside).    And the "old" baggage check lines will handle the boat & monorail arrivals.
> 
> So basically they have increased the quantity of baggage check lines to allow people to get into the parks sooner and start spending money!
> 
> My understanding is that they are also now doing the metal detectors on all guests (it was on 20% of the guests when we went in April according to two different detector operators).  So hopefully they've dramatically increased those as well so we don't just move the congestion from one area to the other.
> 
> Thanks, *Kathy*!  This makes much more sense now.



That's exactly what I was originally picturing too Granny!  That they had just divided what has been the bag check area so once I saw the pictures it all started to make a little more sense.  Not 100% mind you because the drop offs of monorail and ferry may not be concurrent so one area is empty while the other is slammed but if they really are sending everyone thru metal detectors now they would have to increase the number of checkers or some AP's or repeat visitors might just turn around and not spend their money!  The horror!


----------



## gabriellyn

Thanks for the warm welcome y'all! 

Regarding the security situation, I sincerely hope they work out a more efficient method of processing the crowds.  Can y'all imagine how it will be during Christmas time?


----------



## sleepydog25

gabriellyn said:


> Hi Everyone - I am not sure why I am not a "member" here other than plain old silliness on my part!  We are VWL owners and we have a few days booked at Christmas!  CAN. NOT. WAIT!!!!!  Obviously we love love love VWL!  Happy Weekend everyone!


Welcome,* gabriellyn*!! Obviously, since you own at VWL you love the Lodge, and that's our lone requirement for entry to our happy band.  As others have said, pull up a rocker and set a spell. We love to hear about trips and share our feelings about Disney.  Most on here will tell you that we're one big "social" family, a place where you can come to share successes, experiences, happy times, and even to share in sorrow.  We're glad you've finally "joined."    If you're interested, I keep a list of members' trips on Page 1 (just PM me), and *KAT4DISNEY* keeps anniversaries and birthdays. Neither is required, of course, just a fun thing we do. I might add that there is BHGM (Big Honking Groupie Meet) in December.  Just check Page 1 to see if you'll be there during the same time--I'm sure all the Groupies at the World then would love to meet you!  (P.S., I've suspended the $50 initiation fee just 'cause I feel like it.  See, Groupies?  I'm not always grunchy! )


----------



## Dizny Dad

Sorry, I'm late AGAIN!  Just coming out of a hard workin' weekend (that's what they're for, right?!?) But . . . .
Welcome gabriellyn !!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Monday All, hope everyone has a great week!!


----------



## gabriellyn

sleepydog25 said:


> Welcome,* gabriellyn*!! Obviously, since you own at VWL you obviously love the Lodge, and that's our lone requirement for entry to our happy band.  As others have said, pull up a rocker and set a spell. We love to hear about trips and share our feelings about Disney.  Most on here will tell you that we're one big "social" family, a place where you can come to share successes, experiences, happy times, and even to share in sorrow.  We're glad you've finally "joined."    If you're interested, I keep a list of members' trips on Page 1 (just PM me), and *KAT4DISNEY* keeps anniversaries and birthdays. Neither is required, of course, just a fun thing we do. I might add that there is BHGM (Big Honking Groupie Meet) in December.  Just check Page 1 to see if you'll be there during the same time--I'm sure all the Groupies at the World then would love to meet you!  (P.S., I've suspended the $50 initiation fee just 'cause I feel like it.  See, Groupies?  I'm not always grunchy! )



Hahahahaha!  Thanks!  So glad to be on board here now!  Happy Monday Y'all!



Dizny Dad said:


> Sorry, I'm late AGAIN!  Just coming out of a hard workin' weekend (that's what they're for, right?!?) But . . . .
> Welcome gabriellyn !!



Thanks so much!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Gabrielle* so very nice to have you here!  Welcome to the Groupies!

Has Julie left yet?  Enjoy your adventure!


----------



## Granny

DiznyDi said:


> Has Julie left yet?  Enjoy your adventure!



Hello *Di*!  

I think Julie's departure date is today.  So she may very well already be started on her trip to New Zealand. 

This is me being green with envy but happy for Julie! >


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies gabriellyn!!!!


----------



## gabriellyn

DiznyDi said:


> *Gabrielle* so very nice to have you here!  Welcome to the Groupies!
> 
> Has Julie left yet?  Enjoy your adventure!





jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the groupies gabriellyn!!!!



Y'all are so awesome - thank you again!


----------



## Granny

Been pretty quiet around here.  Hopefully *horselover* made it safely to New Zealand by now.  Looking forward to more pictures of that beautiful country!  

I've been getting the itch for WDW lately...usually my countdown calendar is pretty low at this time of year as we have been going in September and October.  But with our December trip being the next one, the countdown calendar is still in 3 digit territory.     But I am looking forward to the Big Honkin' Groupie Meet in December to meet new friends and catch up with some old ones!


----------



## ottawagreg

Granny said:


> Been pretty quiet around here.  Hopefully *horselover* made it safely to New Zealand by now.  Looking forward to more pictures of that beautiful country!
> 
> I've been getting the itch for WDW lately...usually my countdown calendar is pretty low at this time of year as we have been going in September and October.  But with our December trip being the next one, the countdown calendar is still in 3 digit territory.     But I am looking forward to the Big Honkin' Groupie Meet in December to meet new friends and catch up with some old ones!




When is the Big Honkin' Groupie Meet?  Before or after Christmas day.  We arrive on the 27th of December.  Will that be too late?  We are going to stay at the lodge.  We have decided that regardless of the mess it is still our preferred location.


----------



## Kathymford

We don't have a trip back to the world planned any time soon (THE HORROR), but my BF and I are definitely starting get the itch. Here's something funny. So, I'm the vacation planner. And out of the blue this week, BF says we should go back, let's book a trip for later this year.

LOL!! Silly man! Does he think I plan our vacations 11 months in advance because I like it??  Wait. I do like it, but the reason I even started doing that was because of DVC. lol. *sigh* I was able to cobble 3 nights together in December for our anniversary and could move our cruise to make something work, but not sure it's going to happen.

Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Granny

ottawagreg said:


> When is the Big Honkin' Groupie Meet?  Before or after Christmas day.  We arrive on the 27th of December.  Will that be too late?  We are going to stay at the lodge.  We have decided that regardless of the mess it is still our preferred location.



The BHGM (as named by corinne) is scheduled for December 12...sorry!  But I'm sure you are going to have a great time at the lodge! 



Kathymford said:


> We don't have a trip back to the world planned any time soon (THE HORROR), but my BF and I are definitely starting get the itch. Here's something funny. So, I'm the vacation planner. And out of the blue this week, BF says we should go back, let's book a trip for later this year.
> 
> LOL!! Silly man! Does he think I plan our vacations 11 months in advance because I like it??  Wait. I do like it, but the reason I even started doing that was because of DVC. lol. *sigh* I was able to cobble 3 nights together in December for our anniversary and could move our cruise to make something work, but not sure it's going to happen.
> 
> Back to the drawing board.



Well, the good news is your BF is excited about returning to WDW.  So that's half the battle already won!  Now you just have to work on his 11 month planning skills!  

Good luck in getting everything to work out for your anniversary trip!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Been pretty quiet around here.  Hopefully *horselover* made it safely to New Zealand by now.  Looking forward to more pictures of that beautiful country!
> 
> I've been getting the itch for WDW lately...usually my countdown calendar is pretty low at this time of year as we have been going in September and October.  But with our December trip being the next one, the countdown calendar is still in 3 digit territory.     But I am looking forward to the Big Honkin' Groupie Meet in December to meet new friends and catch up with some old ones!


Me too Granny!  The last time I was there was in march, stayed 2 nights at OKW, no park visit, but prepping for the cruise.  It seems like eons ago!!  Dec. can't get here soon enough.  We do have an Aulani trip in Sept too look forward too so not complaining, but WDW is (in the words of Willie Nelson)Always On My Mind


----------



## bobbiwoz

Anyone planning to call for 2017's MC?  DH said he'll come, and I'm excited for the ports, St Thomas, Tortola a CC, and then 3 days at sea to enjoy DVC things!

Bobbi


----------



## sleepydog25

bobbiwoz said:


> Anyone planning to call for 2017's MC?  DH said he'll come, and I'm excited for the ports, St Thomas, Tortola a CC, and then 3 days at sea to enjoy DVC things!
> 
> Bobbi


We thought about it until realizing we'd need a second mortgage to pay for it.    Seriously, we gave some thought to it, but we'd have to skip going to the World for a couple of cycles to do it.  When we win the lottery, we'll pay for all the Groupies who want to go.


----------



## bobbiwoz

sleepydog25 said:


> We thought about it until realizing we'd need a second mortgage to pay for it.    Seriously, we gave some thought to it, but we'd have to skip going to the World for a couple of cycles to do it.  When we win the lottery, we'll pay for all the Groupies who want to go.


Ah yes, Lottery Dreams!


----------



## gabriellyn

sleepydog25 said:


> We thought about it until realizing we'd need a second mortgage to pay for it.    Seriously, we gave some thought to it, but we'd have to skip going to the World for a couple of cycles to do it.  When we win the lottery, we'll pay for all the Groupies who want to go.



Count me in on that!  

But really, far too expensive and school will have started so, sadly, it's a no-go for us.


----------



## Granny

bobbiwoz said:


> Anyone planning to call for 2017's MC?  DH said he'll come, and I'm excited for the ports, St Thomas, Tortola a CC, and then 3 days at sea to enjoy DVC things!
> 
> Bobbi



Bobbi...we're not cruisers, but it sounds like a great trip!  I guess there's not a lot of planning needed for cruises, unlike WDW?  So just enjoy the anticipation of another great Disney Cruise!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Bobbi...we're not cruisers, but it sounds like a great trip!  I guess there's not a lot of planning needed for cruises, unlike WDW?  So just enjoy the anticipation of another great Disney Cruise!


No, not as much planning, and that's a great change of pace from readying for a trip to the World.  Also nice to have your food paid before you arrive, unless you do Palo or Remy--the former is superb, and the latter is exemplary, similar to V & A's.  We'll do another one day.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I think it's been a week or so since Disney announced the elimination of something that made someone in our family unhappy.  Now I'm as bummed out as I was over Osborne Lights last year.  The limited engagement at it's home in DL will be nice since they are more or less ending PTN but sad since they indicate that is limited.  Being able to easily run over for MSEP and fireworks at MK has always been a part of the draw of the MK resorts, including VWL. 

*"Main Street Electrical Parade Ends Run at Walt Disney World On October 9, Heads to Disneyland Resort for a Limited Time"*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2016/08/main-street-electrical-parade-ends-run-at-walt-disney-world-on-october-9-heads-to-disneyland-resort-for-a-limited-time/


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bobbiwoz said:


> Anyone planning to call for 2017's MC?  DH said he'll come, and I'm excited for the ports, St Thomas, Tortola a CC, and then 3 days at sea to enjoy DVC things!
> 
> Bobbi



It sounds like a great trip!  Just choke a bit at Disney cruise prices.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I think it's been a week or so since Disney announced the elimination of something that made someone in our family unhappy.  Now I'm as bummed out as I was over Osborne Lights last year.  The limited engagement at it's home in DL will be nice since they are more or less ending PTN but sad since they indicate that is limited.  Being able to easily run over for MSEP and fireworks at MK has always been a part of the draw of the MK resorts, including VWL.
> 
> *"Main Street Electrical Parade Ends Run at Walt Disney World On October 9, Heads to Disneyland Resort for a Limited Time"*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2016/08/main-street-electrical-parade-ends-run-at-walt-disney-world-on-october-9-heads-to-disneyland-resort-for-a-limited-time/



I've been following the MSEP saga as well Kathy.  We very much enjoyed going over to watch the parade in the evenings and will certainly miss it.


----------



## gabriellyn

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I think it's been a week or so since Disney announced the elimination of something that made someone in our family unhappy.  Now I'm as bummed out as I was over Osborne Lights last year.  The limited engagement at it's home in DL will be nice since they are more or less ending PTN but sad since they indicate that is limited.  Being able to easily run over for MSEP and fireworks at MK has always been a part of the draw of the MK resorts, including VWL.
> 
> *"Main Street Electrical Parade Ends Run at Walt Disney World On October 9, Heads to Disneyland Resort for a Limited Time"*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2016/08/main-street-electrical-parade-ends-run-at-walt-disney-world-on-october-9-heads-to-disneyland-resort-for-a-limited-time/



We are not really parade people but I do love this one.  I am so sad.  I hope Disney has something fabulous to replace it.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *"Main Street Electrical Parade Ends Run at Walt Disney World On October 9, Heads to Disneyland Resort for a Limited Time" */


 When I heard the news, I remarked to *Luv* that Disney seems intent upon ending all the classic Disney experiences.  Sigh.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> No, not as much planning, and that's a great change of pace from readying for a trip to the World.  Also nice to have your food paid before you arrive, unless you do Palo or Remy--the former is superb, and the latter is exemplary, similar to V & A's.  We'll do another one day.




Okay...I'll bite.  What's the difference between "superb" and "exemplary"?  Sounds like a distinction without a difference!  





KAT4DISNEY said:


> *"Main Street Electrical Parade Ends Run at Walt Disney World On October 9, Heads to Disneyland Resort for a Limited Time"*



We aren't parade people either, but I know that many people love this parade.  I'm thinking that there will be something to replace it?  Probably a "Frozen Ever After" parade.


----------



## wildernessDad

Many years ago, when I lived in Florida, I remember the MSEP leaving.  The first time it left.  My youngest daughter and I went over to see it and they were turning folks away at the MK parking area, but they let us through because we were AP holders.  The crowd was huge and we spend hours at a select spot waiting for the parade.  After the parade, there was a gigantic fireworks display.  We were elbow to elbow on Main Street watching it. As we left, they handed us a poster.  Sure with I had that poster.  They replaced it with Spectro Magic.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I think it was always supposed to be a temporary return, and I'm happy it stayed around as long as it has!  I am also happy that DH and I stayed around to see it again when we were in MK in July! 

Bobbi


----------



## Kathymford

While I feel sorry for WDW (kinda), as a DL local I am SOOOOO EXCITED to get MSEP back!!!


----------



## Corinne

We didn't go in May so I'm really excited to go back next month, and what's better than that?? Knowing we have the BHGM in December 

PS-please note my updated trip vacation countdown!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Okay...I'll bite.  What's the difference between "superb" and "exemplary"?  Sounds like a distinction without a difference!


 Really?  Geez.  Here's the ranking in ascending order:  Good; Very Good; Excellent; Superb; Exemplary; Amazing; OMG!  I thought everyone knew this scale.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Kathymford said:


> While I feel sorry for WDW (kinda), as a DL local I am SOOOOO EXCITED to get MSEP back!!!



As DL was my first place to see it (and first time I was ever saw it "snowing" on main street was during that MSEP in Dec) it could be ok if it weren't for that _"limited time"_. 

The last time I saw MSEP on the west coast was at DCA while partaking in a new little thing that Disney was trying - parade viewing with wine and cheese.  Now I love sweets but the wine and cheese is the way to do these viewing parties!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> When I heard the news, I remarked to *Luv* that Disney seems intent upon ending all the classic Disney experiences.  Sigh.



Just wait until the news comes out that Peter Pan is being turned into Star Wars.  

You'll get to fly over Tatooine and Jakku and see Luke battling Darth Vader in one room while Rey takes on Kylo Ren in the next.  A quick fly by over the Death Star while you fire your Laser Cannon from the X-Wing fighter that now floats around the track.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Really?  Geez.  Here's the ranking in ascending order:  Good; Very Good; Excellent; Superb; Exemplary; Amazing; OMG!  I thought everyone knew this scale.



At first I thought that OMG was the highest on your ranking scale until I realized it was just a reaction to my ignorance.  



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just wait until the news comes out that Peter Pan is being turned into Star Wars.
> 
> You'll get to fly over Tatooine and Jakku and see Luke battling Darth Vader in one room while Rey takes on Kylo Ren in the next.  A quick fly by over the Death Star while you fire your Laser Cannon from the X-Wing fighter that now floats around the track.



I guess that will solve the crocodile eating Hook issue they probably are feeling. 


Okay, I guess we're all ducking tomatoes from the audience tonight!  



It's very close to TGIF so I'll start the Happy Weekend wishes a little early!


----------



## DiznyDi

I hope all Groupies have a relaxing and enjoyable week-end!  Rain in Ohio absolutely ALL week-end.  

Thinking of you Julie!


----------



## Dizny Dad

sleepydog25 said:


> . . . . . . Here's the ranking in ascending order:  Good; Very Good; Excellent; Superb; Exemplary; Amazing; OMG!  I thought everyone knew this scale.





Granny said:


> At first I thought that OMG was the highest on your ranking scale until I realized it was just a reaction to my ignorance. . . . . .



*Granny:* You are not alone.  I am one of the Groupies that thought the same thing . . . I'm just one Groupie that will admit it. . .


----------



## Dizny Dad

wildernessDad said:


> . . . . . . . .  After the parade, there was a gigantic fireworks display.  We were elbow to elbow on Main Street watching it. . . . . . . . .



DiznyDi & I once watched Wishes standing on Main St. USA in front of Casey's.  It was one of those days when the park was at full capacity.  We were also elbow to elbow with the crowd.  And when the show was over, whether we wanted to or not, we  had to turn and start walking toward the front gate.  The crowd was so massive, and so intent on leaving, that we could not make our way over to the Emporium.  I felt like a cow being herded in the stockyards.  It was worse than the crowd we experienced at last year's Osborne Lights, which was unbelievable in and of itself.  (I was wondering how someone needing medical attention could get help - very dangerous in my opinion.)


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> At first I thought that OMG was the highest on your ranking scale until I realized it was just a reaction to my ignorance.


Okay, what's so funny to me is that as a joke, I DID mean that OMG was the highest of the superlatives! Obviously, my punctuation needs work. . .


----------



## twokats

DiznyDi said:


> I hope all Groupies have a relaxing and enjoyable week-end!  Rain in Ohio absolutely ALL week-end.



My wish is the same as DDi's.  We are supposed to have rain all weekend plus all next week.  After a record 107 (heat index 113) today, all I can say is hurry up rain.  We need you!!


----------



## gabriellyn

Woohoo - hope everyone is having a great weekend!  We're just about ready to head out to Vero Beach.  So happy the forecast has improved!


----------



## Corinne

Have a blast *gabriellyn!  *We have not yet made it to VB, but it's on my list!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

gabriellyn said:


> Woohoo - hope everyone is having a great weekend!  We're just about ready to head out to Vero Beach.  So happy the forecast has improved!



Have a great trip gabriellyn!!!


----------



## ErinC

Checking in with groupies. Took me awhile to catch up on all the posts. We started back to school on Aug. 1st, so I'm back to trying to find time for the DIS boards. So sad that we have no Disney trips planned currently, so that makes reading posts even harder! Sounds like some of you have some exciting trips planned! I'm sad about the parade coming to an end. Would love to know what the replacement will be. Disney does some incredible night shows, so I wonder what they will do? Hope everyone has a great rest of the weekend!


----------



## Granny

*Erin*...great to see you as always.  We are fortunate to have a couple of trips planned but I can definitely see where it would be hard to read about everyone else's trips if we had a big lull in our trip taking.  

We are not big parade people, but I'm sure Disney will fill the hole in the parade schedule vacated by MSEP departure.  While it may not be as nostalgically popular as MSEP, I'm sure that it will be well done.

Thanks for stopping by to say hello.

And to all other Groupies, I hope your weekend is going well.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> *Erin*...great to see you as always.  We are fortunate to have a couple of trips planned but I can definitely see where it would be hard to read about everyone else's trips if we had a big lull in our trip taking.
> 
> We are not big parade people, but I'm sure Disney will fill the hole in the parade schedule vacated by MSEP departure.  While it may not be as nostalgically popular as MSEP, I'm sure that it will be well done.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by to say hello.
> 
> And to all other Groupies, I hope your weekend is going well.


Along with *Granny*, I also am happy to see you check in, *Erin*. Some Groupies only check in once in a while, and that's okay--once a Groupie, always a Groupie.  My next trip isn't until May, though *Luv* is heading to the World in October.  Like you, *Granny*, we don't do a lot of parades anymore, yet I'm still concerned that Disney is gradually, but surely, distancing itself from "classic" Disney to the latest "flavor of the month."  The new FROZEN ride in Norway is a good example, as is the whole Star Wars Land construction. As with most things in the world (and World) today, money talks.  Thus, if Kylo Ren and Olaf can bring in more visitors than Mickey and Minnie, that's the direction Disney will head.  I guess I'm too much of a traditionalist.  Have a great rest of your weekend, Groupies! School starts tomorrow here, so my day job just got busier.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Along with *Granny*, I also am happy to see you check in, *Erin*. Some Groupies only check in once in a while, and that's okay--once a Groupie, always a Groupie.



 



> My next trip isn't until May, though *Luv* is heading to the World in October.  Like you, *Granny*, we don't do a lot of parades anymore, yet I'm still concerned that Disney is gradually, but surely, distancing itself from "classic" Disney to the latest "flavor of the month."  The new FROZEN ride in Norway is a good example, as is the whole Star Wars Land construction. As with most things in the world (and World) today, money talks.  Thus, if Kylo Ren and Olaf can bring in more visitors than Mickey and Minnie, that's the direction Disney will head.  I guess I'm too much of a traditionalist.



I think Star Wars land was a must for Disney.  Harry Potter was just killing them as far as current franchises go, especially for the teenagers and younger adults.   And I guess I'm in the minority but I have to think that the Frozen ride will be an upgrade over the Maelstrom ride that we had passed on the past several trips.  Sorry, but to us it was very stale and sorely in need of some updating.  

But I do understand that Disney has to strike a balance between nostalgia and progress.  That's something that other theme parks don't have to worry about...but I doubt that other theme parks have as many ardent fans with nostalgic memories as the Disney parks.  I'm sure that Mickey and Minnie will always be around (until some well-intentioned radical group decides that mice are a horrible symbol for our youth).   But I believe that many of the changes (Star Wars Land/Toy Story Land/Avatar Land/New Fantasyland) are a dramatic improvement over what they replaced.  I can't imagine how I'd feel about WDW if they made no changes for 10 years and I was still going twice a year in that time span.  And unfortunately, to bring in the new often means to sweep out the old.  Overall I'd say Disney does a pretty good job with this.  

Now when they take out the old without bringing in something new to replace it (can you say Osborne Lights?), then it really stinks.  





> Have a great rest of your weekend, Groupies! School starts tomorrow here, so my day job just got busier.




To everyone who is starting a new school year as a parent, student, teacher or administrator, thank you for your continuing efforts and we wish you a great school year!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> View attachment 187755
> 
> 
> 
> I think Star Wars land was a must for Disney.  Harry Potter was just killing them as far as current franchises go, especially for the teenagers and younger adults.   And I guess I'm in the minority but I have to think that the Frozen ride will be an upgrade over the Maelstrom ride that we had passed on the past several trips.  Sorry, but to us it was very stale and sorely in need of some updating.
> 
> But I do understand that Disney has to strike a balance between nostalgia and progress.  That's something that other theme parks don't have to worry about...but I doubt that other theme parks have as many ardent fans with nostalgic memories as the Disney parks.  I'm sure that Mickey and Minnie will always be around (until some well-intentioned radical group decides that mice are a horrible symbol for our youth).   But I believe that many of the changes (Star Wars Land/Toy Story Land/Avatar Land/New Fantasyland) are a dramatic improvement over what they replaced.  I can't imagine how I'd feel about WDW if they made no changes for 10 years and I was still going twice a year in that time span.  And unfortunately, to bring in the new often means to sweep out the old.  Overall I'd say Disney does a pretty good job with this.
> 
> Now when they take out the old without bringing in something new to replace it (can you say Osborne Lights?), then it really stinks.


 I agree with all that you said (though I reserve judgment on FROZEN ride since it doesn't really belong in Epcot)--Disney has it tough to balance the old and the new, to keep things fresh for the current generation while still appealing to all those who made  Disney the juggernaut it is.  I don't envy them the task, and it's not that I really mind Star Wars Land, et. al., just that the classics seem to get short changed.  I believe there is room for it all.  Your point about the Osborne Lights truly represents what I mean--surely there was a way to salvage them somewhere, but the decision was made based on dollars, I'd bet.  I will miss them this Christmas even though I won't be at the World then.  I'm glad *Luv* and I made it a point to go see them one last time this past January.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Nostalgia is definitely a big part of Disney and the parks for me.  Taking away a lot of what they were does not increase the pull for me.












As you can guess I even still like and want to ride the stinky old Autopia!   

Change is a given and I'm either pleased or at least happy for others with new, well integrated additions that may or may not appeal to me.  It's the re-theming of popular or even relatively popular locations to market a "new" attraction that drive me a little bonkers.   And closing things with no replacement?


----------



## tiggerguy2000

I have stayed away because of the construction but on every trip I have visited our favorite place the Lodge.I was looking into booking for next 4th of July trip which will be our 18th year in a row but need to know how how far they will be so I am not looking at full blown construction like now.Any info would be great.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

tiggerguy2000 said:


> I have stayed away because of the construction but on every trip I have visited our favorite place the Lodge.I was looking into booking for next 4th of July trip which will be our 18th year in a row but need to know how how far they will be so I am not looking at full blown construction like now.Any info would be great.



It's mostly guesses at this point but many are thinking it will be the end of the year before they are finished and crossing fingers it won't go into 2018.  I know I'd hope that any work requiring heavy equipment would be done by July but I don't have any particular reason to think that it will be that far yet as most indicators are that the pool will be the last thing to be completed.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday TammyNC!!!!
*
Hope you have a wonderful Pixie Dust filled day Tammy! ​


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday to my wonderful wife, TammyNC!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Happy birthday, TammyNC!

Good to get the report that Ohio had rain this weekend.  We are in NJ and no rain, but lots of heat!

Tom and I very much enjoy the new Soarin, and we'll be seeing FEA in September.  The Frozen Sing along in DHS is a must do for us, at least once every trip!  Of course we'll miss Osborn Lights a lot!!  We bought the Passholders shirts that declare "it's a wrap" so we have momentos but it was sad to see them go.  I think we went at least 3 times just before they left.  The icy lights on the castle at MK are fabulous, they were not always there.


----------



## The Princess

Hi all! Just wanted to share my excitement once again...I'm at my 21 day mark...so excited I can hardly contain myself LOL....This trip for my DH and I is a much needed trip....taking care of my elderly, sick  86 year old parents is really stressful.  My brothers told me to go and they will take care of everything!!! Please say a quick prayer that all will work out for me!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

_* HAPPY BIRTHDAY TAMMY! *_


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Nostalgia is definitely a big part of Disney and the parks for me.  Taking away a lot of what they were does not increase the pull for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can guess I even still like and want to ride the stinky old Autopia!
> 
> Change is a given and I'm either pleased or at least happy for others with new, well integrated additions that may or may not appeal to me.  It's the re-theming of popular or even relatively popular locations to market a "new" attraction that drive me a little bonkers.   And closing things with no replacement?




Kathy...thanks for the photos.  Is that you with Donald?  Those pictures must have been taken in the very early years of WDW! 

For those who enjoy some nostalgia, DVC Mike just posted some old clips on his site.  Unfortunately, this site is blocking any links to his site.


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Tammy !!! *


----------



## Granny

bobbiwoz said:


> Tom and I very much enjoy the new Soarin, and we'll be seeing FEA in September.  The Frozen Sing along in DHS is a must do for us, at least once every trip!  Of course we'll miss Osborn Lights a lot!!  We bought the Passholders shirts that declare "it's a wrap" so we have momentos but it was sad to see them go.  I think we went at least 3 times just before they left.  The icy lights on the castle at MK are fabulous, they were not always there.




Hi Bobbi!     We haven't gone to the Frozen Sing Along...DW thinks it will be just a bunch of little girls screaming and of course she isn't into singing herself.  But it sounds like you find it enjoyable, so maybe I can talk her into a visit to that attraction.  Or maybe I can get you talking about it at our Big Honkin' Groupie Meet and she'll change her mind.  Sneaky, huh?  

We will definitely miss the Osborn Lights in our December trip.  Aside from Candlelight Processional, it was our favorite part of the Christmas season visit.  If they ever drop CP, I don't see us going during that season.


----------



## Granny

The Princess said:


> Hi all! Just wanted to share my excitement once again...I'm at my 21 day mark...so excited I can hardly contain myself LOL....This trip for my DH and I is a much needed trip....taking care of my elderly, sick  86 year old parents is really stressful.  My brothers told me to go and they will take care of everything!!! Please say a quick prayer that all will work out for me!!




I hope you and your DH have a really magical trip!  In three weeks, the crowds should be about as low as they get at WDW and I am sure you will have the kind of vacation that relieves some of that stress.  Thanks for popping in!


----------



## sleepydog25

tiggerguy2000 said:


> I have stayed away because of the construction but on every trip I have visited our favorite place the Lodge.I was looking into booking for next 4th of July trip which will be our 18th year in a row but need to know how how far they will be so I am not looking at full blown construction like now.Any info would be great.


As *KAT* states, there is little reason to believe all the major construction will be done by July.  While it is within the realm possibility, I would rank that right up with the belief that we did not go to the moon (as my junior high science teacher argued).  The to-be-converted rooms in the main Lodge are still bare bones; the cabins are mostly unbuilt; the large new building on the beach is still under construction (and it's been up for months); and then there's the new pool which, again as *KAT* notes, is likely the last thing to go in as that parcel is the current staging area for everything else. Now, most report (as did I) that the construction wasn't terribly intrusive, and the Lodge is seeing fewer guests thus the experience is lovely.  That being said, if you don't like construction one whit, then I'd continue to stay away.

*Princess*:  Go and enjoy!!

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, TAMMY!!!*


----------



## circhead

Hi everyone just a brief hello - work and life are a little crazy at the moment.

Hoping everyone is doing well - don't even have the time to try to catch up on what's happening - quiet time in October - I'll catch up then.

Anyway Miss Suzy Grace arrived 7-7-16 weighing in at 8 lbs 4 oz 20".  Granddaughter #3 and parents are all doing well.  Thank you God.









I have a last minute trip planned to Wilderness Lodge for end of September - taking a cousin who could use a vacation.
She and her husband have separated after 28 years. 

Was not able to get a DVC resort surprise, surprise! but was able to get 3 nights at WL for 187 per night passholder rate, Ithink the last time I saw a deluxe resort that inexpensive was 2001, and 1 night at beach club for a decent rate but not quite as good as WL.   Was able to get the member safari at AK though.  We have a quick but fun trip planned - first night MNSSHP, then F&W, then AK member safari, finally HS and Disney Springs, then lounge by the pool until it's time to leave for the airport.


----------



## twokats

Pat, the baby is absolutely adorable.  Congrats to you and the parents.

Happy Birthday, Tammy, hope it is the best!

We have had a nice slow rain today and cooler temps.  A great day for us after 2 weeks of 3 digit days.  Hope all groupies have a great week.


----------



## TammyNC

Thanks everyone for all of the birthday wishes that were sent my way!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Granny said:


> Hi Bobbi!     We haven't gone to the Frozen Sing Along...DW thinks it will be just a bunch of little girls screaming and of course she isn't into singing herself.  But it sounds like you find it enjoyable, so maybe I can talk her into a visit to that attraction.  Or maybe I can get you talking about it at our Big Honkin' Groupie Meet and she'll change her mind.  Sneaky, huh?
> 
> We will definitely miss the Osborn Lights in our December trip.  Aside from Candlelight Processional, it was our favorite part of the Christmas season visit.  If they ever drop CP, I don't see us going during that season.



As far as Frozen Sing Along, a lot depends on the banter of the narrators, the official historians of Arendale.  Some are better than others, but any would be worth seeing, then decide if you want to go again.  Also, the visuals and inside experience is very good.

I agree that without the CP, WDW would not draw us at Christmastime.  I still would be going for NYE fireworks.

If Christmas with all its meanings, religious, fun, family celebration,  I strongly  recommend a November, December visit to Dollywood in Pigeon Forge TN.  They really celebrate Christmas!


----------



## Granny

bobbiwoz said:


> As far as Frozen Sing Along, a lot depends on the banter of the narrators, the official historians of Arendale.  Some are better than others, but any would be worth seeing, then decide if you want to go again.  Also, the visuals and inside experience is very good.
> 
> I agree that without the CP, WDW would not draw us at Christmastime.  I still would be going for NYE fireworks.
> 
> If Christmas with all its meanings, religious, fun, family celebration,  I strongly  recommend a November, December visit to Dollywood in Pigeon Forge TN.  They really celebrate Christmas!




Bobbi...we've never been to Dollywood.   I knew it was in Tennessee so I was hoping it was relatively close to St. Louis.  But when I looked it up, I see on a map that it is at the far eastern end of the state near Knoxville, so more than 500 miles away for me.  That would be quite a hike.  But you make it sound like a great experience during the Christmas season.  Maybe we can do that sometime..thanks for the info!

And thanks for the additional info on Frozen Sing Along.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hass anyone seen the rumor that Stitchs Great Escape will be replaced with a Wreck It Ralph VR attraction based on the Sugar Rush races?  This would be great news if true as I think most if not all of us agree, we like Stitch, but the current attraction needs to go


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Hass anyone seen the rumor that Stitchs Great Escape will be replaced with a Wreck It Ralph VR attraction based on the Sugar Rush races?  This would be great news if true as I think most if not all of us agree, we like Stitch, but the current attraction needs to go



*Jimmy*...I hadn't seen this rumor.  I had heard this one, with a Frozen themed attraction taking the Stitch spot:

*"As for the proposed storyline of this new "Frozen" -themed attraction for the Magic Kingdom, according to the Touring Plans Blog ..
*
_*Olaf's melting snow shorts out the lasers beams holding him prisoner, allowing Olaf to frolic with guests. Using the smell of carrots, the touch of cold water drops, and cutting-edge audio effects, Disney's Imagineers have planned an interactive attraction that feels as if Olaf is sitting right on the guests shoulders."*_​_
I have to be honest, it's hard to believe they would use a Wreck-It Ralph attraction given that the movie isn't slated for sequels and additional versions like Frozen.  But I would probably prefer the description you provided just to give a little more variety to the theming.

Of course, I have no idea how either of the ideas fits Tomorrowland theming.  One is about arcade games (just about extinct) and the other is about a low-tech land without even automobiles.  Neither conjures up a future...at least Stitch had a thin connection to sci-fi.  At some point it will be interesting to see if they dump Tomorrowland as a park theme and just call it something else._


----------



## Kathymford

Granny said:


> *Jimmy*...I hadn't seen this rumor.  I had heard this one, with a Frozen themed attraction taking the Stitch spot:
> 
> *"As for the proposed storyline of this new "Frozen" -themed attraction for the Magic Kingdom, according to the Touring Plans Blog ..
> *
> _*Olaf's melting snow shorts out the lasers beams holding him prisoner, allowing Olaf to frolic with guests. Using the smell of carrots, the touch of cold water drops, and cutting-edge audio effects, Disney's Imagineers have planned an interactive attraction that feels as if Olaf is sitting right on the guests shoulders."*_​_
> I have to be honest, it's hard to believe they would use a Wreck-It Ralph attraction given that the movie isn't slated for sequels and additional versions like Frozen.  But I would probably prefer the description you provided just to give a little more variety to the theming.
> 
> Of course, I have no idea how either of the ideas fits Tomorrowland theming.  One is about arcade games (just about extinct) and the other is about a low-tech land without even automobiles.  Neither conjures up a future...at least Stitch had a thin connection to sci-fi.  At some point it will be interesting to see if they dump Tomorrowland as a park theme and just call it something else._



Wreck It Ralph indeed IS slated for at least one sequel. http://www.ew.com/article/2016/06/30/wreck-it-ralph-2-officially-announced

I wish they would tear down that ride and build something from scratch. It's just uncomfortable ...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Kathy...thanks for the photos.  Is that you with Donald?  Those pictures must have been taken in the very early years of WDW!
> 
> For those who enjoy some nostalgia, DVC Mike just posted some old clips on his site.  Unfortunately, this site is blocking any links to his site.



That is me!  I _think_ that was actually DL although I'd have to compare to few photos I know were early WDW.  If those pics all DL then my first visit to WDW would have occurred in between the picture with Donald and the picture with my Sis and BIL on the teacups.  



jimmytammy said:


> Hass anyone seen the rumor that Stitchs Great Escape will be replaced with a Wreck It Ralph VR attraction based on the Sugar Rush races?  This would be great news if true as I think most if not all of us agree, we like Stitch, but the current attraction needs to go



Hadn't heard that one Jimmy!  My most recent ride rumor ended with GoG going into Ellen's at Epcot.    Update to Ellen's - ok.  GoG?  Hmmmm......

VR rides often do not agree with me but Stitch should have been one and done but ended up two and done and I think it's long overdue for a change.  I did like Alien Encounter back in the day although it was scary!  Fun enough to visit periodically anyway.


----------



## wildernessDad

Hello, fellow groupies.  Many of you remember me spouting about a potential job in Florida.  Well, the position has finally opened, I applied and I was told that my resume is at the top of the list for interviews.  I think I have one more great thing in me, and this will set us up for retirement mode in just a couple of years.  It would be nice to have the move paid for, after all.  But, we'll see what happens.  I'm not counting my chickens yet.  Who knows, maybe I'll get cold feet.  I have been at my current job almost 17 years now.  But I think it's time to make the move if things go well.  The job is at the Cape, but I'm thinking about living in the Hunters Creek area.

In other news, I can't want to meet you all on December 12.  I'm desperate to get those dancing men dancing.


----------



## wildernessDad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Nostalgia is definitely a big part of Disney and the parks for me.  Taking away a lot of what they were does not increase the pull for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can guess I even still like and want to ride the stinky old Autopia!
> 
> Change is a given and I'm either pleased or at least happy for others with new, well integrated additions that may or may not appeal to me.  It's the re-theming of popular or even relatively popular locations to market a "new" attraction that drive me a little bonkers.   And closing things with no replacement?



I think it's safe to say that we all grew up with Disney.  What Disney means to us, was probably formed when we were young.  To me, the most Disney thing at Walt Disney World is walking into the Magic Kingdom and looking up Main Street, USA at the Castle.  I am transported into another World, far away from the work-a-day mess we live in.  I am also a big fan of their earlier animation.  I think Pinocchio is the greatest animated movie of all time, due to its artistry.  Every frame is a work of art - a level of achievement which will never be equaled, in my opinion.  I could go on, but you understand.  Disney means different things to different people.  I just hope that The Disney Company realizes that before they tear everything down in the interest of newness.


----------



## Granny

Kathymford said:


> Wreck It Ralph indeed IS slated for at least one sequel. http://www.ew.com/article/2016/06/30/wreck-it-ralph-2-officially-announced
> 
> I wish they would tear down that ride and build something from scratch. It's just uncomfortable ...



Interesting...I missed the announcement on the sequel.  It sounds like it will be a theater release instead of direct-to-DVD in 2018.  So that would make sense to have something themed with that for a few years anyway.

I'm with you completely...just tear it down and start over.  We don't need to be poked, prodded and spit on any more!


----------



## Granny

I grabbed this photo from DVC Mike's site, and it's the first one I've seen with the new pool appearing to be framed out.  So maybe they will start work on that pool sooner rather than later?

 



I think a few of the cabins are also under construction on the VWL side...aren't there multiple cabin roof structures also in this picture from the same site?


----------



## Dean Marino

Granny said:


> I grabbed this photo from DVC Mike's site, and it's the first one I've seen with the new pool appearing to be framed out.  So maybe they will start work on that pool sooner rather than later?
> 
> View attachment 188112
> 
> 
> 
> I think a few of the cabins are also under construction on the VWL side...aren't there multiple cabin roof structures also in this picture from the same site?
> 
> View attachment 188113




That would be the first piece of serious data that I have seen for quite a while in this thread.  Sorry folks.... As we GO to the Villa's?  How about some Villa Reports ?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dean Marino said:


> That would be the first piece of serious data that I have seen for quite a while in this thread.  Sorry folks.... As we GO to the Villa's?  How about some Villa Reports ?



In looking at the vacation list I see the last visitor to the Lodge was..........you!    

I was noticing a few days ago that we are definitely concentrated on fall and spring visits with periodic winter trips and only a few summer sprinkled in.


----------



## Granny

Dean Marino said:


> That would be the first piece of serious data that I have seen for quite a while in this thread.  Sorry folks.... As we GO to the Villa's?  How about some Villa Reports ?



Like Kathy said, we don't have a lot people that visit WDW in the summer.  What can I say...Groupies are a pretty smart bunch of people!  

Things should pick up in the October - December time frame.   Until then, not a lot of hard news coming out about the progress of CCV.   If I see anything on any sites, I'll post them here (since I can't link to the site).


----------



## JWG

We're staying at VWL for the first time 12/17-12/19 before we move to BLT for 9 glorious nights... Anyway, we just got the WDW welcome but you need to know e-mail for our stay at VWL.  It listed everything under construction and/or closed.  If I didn't know better I would say we're heading into a demilitarized zone .  We don't care because odds of using the pool at Christmas are slim and we're just excited to stay here and enjoy the cool holiday theming.  But still... it was a 2 page e-mail of construction impact.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> I grabbed this photo from DVC Mike's site, and it's the first one I've seen with the new pool appearing to be framed out.  So maybe they will start work on that pool sooner rather than later?
> 
> View attachment 188112
> 
> 
> 
> I think a few of the cabins are also under construction on the VWL side...aren't there multiple cabin roof structures also in this picture from the same site?
> 
> View attachment 188113




_MAYBE_ they are working on getting the Cabins and resort amenities done first so that they can get the resort more back to normal?  

Or maybe their ahead of schedule?  

All the most recent pictures seem to show the cabin utilities stubbed in.  Framing ought to go pretty quick.  And I can't imagine they would be framing in the pool area if they weren't getting ready to get things stubbed in there and concrete poured.    Of course realize that all my thoughts are influenced with the wish for them to be done and gone, but it seems like things are moving along nicely, doesn't it?


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

Where is the post or info on the Big Honking Group Meet?
I am going in Dec, and would like to join and meet you all.


----------



## jimmytammy

wishicouldgomoreofte said:


> Where is the post or info on the Big Honking Group Meet?
> I am going in Dec, and would like to join and meet you all.


We are meeting at TOTWL at BLT on Dec 12.  I don't think we have an official time yet, but Granny may have the answer to that.  You are more than welcome to join!  We have a great time for sure!!


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> I think it's safe to say that we all grew up with Disney.  What Disney means to us, was probably formed when we were young.  To me, the most Disney thing at Walt Disney World is walking into the Magic Kingdom and looking up Main Street, USA at the Castle.  I am transported into another World, far away from the work-a-day mess we live in.  I am also a big fan of their earlier animation.  I think Pinocchio is the greatest animated movie of all time, due to its artistry.  Every frame is a work of art - a level of achievement which will never be equaled, in my opinion.  I could go on, but you understand.  Disney means different things to different people.  I just hope that The Disney Company realizes that before they tear everything down in the interest of newness.


For me, I think growing up watching The Wonderful World of Color/Disneyland shows on Sun nights was what hooked me.  And more importantly(and little did I know, Walt was no longer with us in the late 60s/early70s when I watched often)the historical shows, though based around a lot of fiction, Walt and Co. made it all seem so real, and exciting.  Davey Crockett in particular intrigued me.  Yes, I had the coonskin cap, the flintlock rifle, and the imagination to make history more exciting than for the avg. kid, and Walt made it possible.  
So to tie WL/and VWL back to my childhood is obvious.  The 1st time I walked in to the place was as an owner.  I looked up into the rafters, and knew I had made a great site unseen choice!  It still evokes those feelings today, takes me back to my childhood.


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> . . . . . . . . . The 1st time I walked in to the place was as an owner.  I looked up into the rafters, and knew I had made a great site unseen choice!  It still evokes those feelings today, takes me back to my childhood.



And for those that had the good fortune of knowing Ranger Stan, the picture of him (now located in the hallway to the roof - Flag Families know what I mean) crouching down with a child staring up into the rafters is what I always think about when first entering The Lodge lobby.


----------



## Granny

JWG said:


> We're staying at VWL for the first time 12/17-12/19 before we move to BLT for 9 glorious nights... Anyway, we just got the WDW welcome but you need to know e-mail for our stay at VWL.  It listed everything under construction and/or closed.  If I didn't know better I would say we're heading into a demilitarized zone .  We don't care because odds of using the pool at Christmas are slim and we're just excited to stay here and enjoy the cool holiday theming.  But still... it was a 2 page e-mail of construction impact.



Yes, it is quite an extensive construction area, and I give Disney credit to trying to let people know about that.  You trip sounds like a wonderful Christmas visit and I'm sure you'll have a great time!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> We are meeting at TOTWL at BLT on Dec 12.  I don't think we have an official time yet, but Granny may have the answer to that.  You are more than welcome to join!  We have a great time for sure!!



I don't think we have an official time other than some time before Wishes.  I guess I can look at the schedule that night and see when Wishes will be.   I don't think they've published it though. 




Dizny Dad said:


> And for those that had the good fortune of knowing Ranger Stan, the picture of him (now located in the hallway to the roof - Flag Families know what I mean) crouching down with a child staring up into the rafters is what I always think about when first entering The Lodge lobby.



*DDad*...you are so right!  And for those who didn't know Ranger Stan, here's his picture (holding the framed copy of the Disney Files article about him provided by our own *Jimmy*) lifted from the first page of this thread:


----------



## sleepydog25

wildernessDad said:


> I think it's safe to say that we all grew up with Disney.  What Disney means to us, was probably formed when we were young.  To me, the most Disney thing at Walt Disney World is walking into the Magic Kingdom and looking up Main Street, USA at the Castle.  I am transported into another World, far away from the work-a-day mess we live in.  I am also a big fan of their earlier animation.  I think Pinocchio is the greatest animated movie of all time, due to its artistry.  Every frame is a work of art - a level of achievement which will never be equaled, in my opinion.  I could go on, but you understand. * Disney means different things to different people.  I just hope that The Disney Company realizes that before they tear everything down in the interest of newness*.


The latter part of the last sentence exactly summarizes what I fear.  Then again, I tend to be stuck in "classic" mode which many relative newcomers aren't.  

As for when I formed my earliest Disney memories, I was somewhat tardy to the party. As a PK, our family didn't have the money to travel to Disney Land or World, and since the World of Color aired on Sunday evenings, it was rare when I was able to watch.  Still, I was at least familiar with the litany of Disney movies. During my time in the AF, I was stationed in SoCal and thus visited DL several times with my oldest daughter (who now has kids of her own).  I fell in love with a few of the rides (pre-CA Adventure), classics such as IASW (much better than the World's version), Matterhorn, and especially Storybook Land.  Fast forward several years and I made my first trip to the World but only visited, gulp, Epcot (long story).  Several more years pass before finally getting back to WDW.  After spending two nights in a sweltering, smelly, and generally rundown hotel on the beach in Melbourne, FL, I wound up the next three nights at--sound the trumpets!--VWL before I knew what DVC was all about.  The rest, as they say, is history, although I should add that the best part of discovering Disney mid-stream in my life was that it brought me to *Luv*, and VWL was the connector.  I guess that's why I've been disquieted and concerned about the construction there since we hold such an emotional attachment to the Lodge.  Unlike me, I want the resort to age gracefully.


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

I'm looking for recommendations for a VWL studio Dec 11-14.  Traveling solo if that makes a difference, don't need HA.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wishicouldgomoreofte said:


> I'm looking for recommendations for a VWL studio Dec 11-14.  Traveling solo if that makes a difference, don't need HA.
> Thanks in advance.



A request?  With the construction going on if you want to try and avoid looking at it you could request an even numbered room which will be on side away from the work.  But if you don't mind the construction you can see some of Bay lake and perhaps the nightly water parade if you requested an odd numbered room.  Otherwise close to elevators is another option if you don't want a longer walk down the hallway.  I like to request high floors wherever we go although I've gotten ground floor and had the patio at VWL and it is also nice.


----------



## Dean Marino

KAT4DISNEY said:


> In looking at the vacation list I see the last visitor to the Lodge was..........you!
> 
> I was noticing a few days ago that we are definitely concentrated on fall and spring visits with periodic winter trips and only a few summer sprinkled in.



.... and Sandy's photos are posted on Humphrey's site .  Oh yes, we made SURE to document the room-deconstruction in the South wing .  But all of that was April 2016.... hoping for more data - ESPECIALLY how the NEW Construction will affect OUR interests.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dean Marino said:


> .... and Sandy's photos are posted on Humphrey's site .  Oh yes, we made SURE to document the room-deconstruction in the South wing .  But all of that was April 2016.... hoping for more data - ESPECIALLY how the NEW Construction will affect OUR interests.



I'm not even sure where Humphrey's site is.


----------



## sleepydog25

wishicouldgomoreofte said:


> I'm looking for recommendations for a VWL studio Dec 11-14.  Traveling solo if that makes a difference, don't need HA.
> Thanks in advance.


As *KAT* said, your basic options are lake side or bus stop side.  There is quite a bit of construction going on lake side, but we didn't find it terribly intrusive a few months ago.  Might be different now.  Bus stop side is mostly tree views and is tranquil.  We also like a higher floor and if you request near the elevators and get it, then you won't be close to the service area at the far end of the hall. I think you'll enjoy VWL, regardless of location. And, WELCOME to our Groupies thread!


----------



## Granny

> .... and Sandy's photos are posted on Humphrey's site . Oh yes, we made SURE to document the room-deconstruction in the South wing . But all of that was April 2016.... hoping for more data - ESPECIALLY how the NEW Construction will affect OUR interests.



Dean...I"m not sure what you are saying.  The pictures that I posted on the last page are about 3 weeks old.  That's the most recent I've seen, and I don't know what other news you are looking for.


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

Thank you KAT and sleepydog.
And thanks for the welcome too.


----------



## Dean Marino

Granny said:


> Dean...I"m not sure what you are saying.  The pictures that I posted on the last page are about 3 weeks old.  That's the most recent I've seen, and I don't know what other news you are looking for.


See Kat's Post.  According to your data, ours was NOT the last visit to VWL.
To quote:"In looking at the vacation list I see the last visitor to the Lodge was..........you! "

Apparently, we were NOT the last visitors.  And I WAS hoping that this group might be interested in posting progress photos.

Sorry to bother everyone.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dean Marino said:


> See Kat's Post.  According to your data, ours was NOT the last visit to VWL.
> To quote:"In looking at the vacation list I see the last visitor to the Lodge was..........you! "
> 
> Apparently, we were NOT the last visitors.  And I WAS hoping that this group might be interested in posting progress photos.
> 
> Sorry to bother everyone.



I'm pretty certain that we all share the wish to see more photos of what is going on Dean.  I'm no help though as there's a couple of things I've committed to with Disney - and one is to avoid WDW during the summer to the best of my ability.    One of these years the fireworks on the 4th will draw me down though.

Granny's photos were not his - just found on another website that he was kind enough to share with us.  As I mentioned the last ones who were on the Groupie list to visit were you although not everyone adds their dates.   And not everyone adds their photos here (ie, for example you put yours somewhere else).  In actuality though there is another thread that is the one covering the expansion:  http://www.disboards.com/threads/bo...ilderness-lodge-dvc-expansion-thread.3410778/
Even it has been pretty quiet.   Whomever is staying there either aren't DISer's or aren't photo bugs.


----------



## Granny

Dean Marino said:


> See Kat's Post.  According to your data, ours was NOT the last visit to VWL.
> To quote:"In looking at the vacation list I see the last visitor to the Lodge was..........you! "
> 
> Apparently, we were NOT the last visitors.  And I WAS hoping that this group might be interested in posting progress photos.
> 
> Sorry to bother everyone.


 
*Dean*...no bother at all, I was just confused.  We all are looking forward to any news we can find about our favorite resort!


----------



## sleepydog25

JWG said:


> We're staying at VWL for the first time 12/17-12/19 before we move to BLT for 9 glorious nights... Anyway, we just got the WDW welcome but you need to know e-mail for our stay at VWL.  It listed everything under construction and/or closed.  If I didn't know better I would say we're heading into a demilitarized zone .  We don't care because odds of using the pool at Christmas are slim and we're just excited to stay here and enjoy the cool holiday theming.  But still... it was a 2 page e-mail of construction impact.


Thanks for checking in, *JWG*!  Weirdly, when we stayed in February, we got no notification that construction was going on, no letter, email, or phone call asking if we'd like to stay somewhere else, and no offer of fast passes or the like.  We did get the construction pins in the room.  That was it.  We were fully aware of the construction, but nary a word from Disney about it prior to our arrival.  Guess they're making up for that with your email.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Rumors flying fast and furious these days.  Now it's Guaradians of the Galaxy roller coaster coming in to Epcot in place of Ellen.  
Just wish they'd hurry up and finish VWL or at least give out some information on the facilities going up.  

Disney continues to befuddle me.


----------



## wildernessDad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Rumors flying fast and furious these days.  Now it's Guaradians of the Galaxy roller coaster coming in to Epcot in place of Ellen.
> Just wish they'd hurry up and finish VWL or at least give out some information on the facilities going up.
> 
> Disney continues to befuddle me.



Disney these days is chasing the almighty dollar.  Artistic considerations take a back seat to the suits who want to squeeze out every dollar they can.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> Disney these days is chasing the almighty dollar.  Artistic considerations take a back seat to the suits who want to squeeze out every dollar they can.



I'm afraid so.  And a lot of it is the short term dollar and long term will just have to deal with itself.


----------



## wildernessDad

So, Star Wars, The Force Awakens has been released in 3-D.  They should have done that from the get-go instead of getting people to spend their money on the blu-ray version without 3-D.  Money, money, money.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Rumors flying fast and furious these days.  Now it's Guaradians of the Galaxy roller coaster coming in to Epcot in place of Ellen.
> Just wish they'd hurry up and finish VWL or at least give out some information on the facilities going up.
> 
> Disney continues to befuddle me.





wildernessDad said:


> Disney these days is chasing the almighty dollar.  Artistic considerations take a back seat to the suits who want to squeeze out every dollar they can.



I guess I'm the only one who thinks a GotG attraction to replace Ellen would be a big upgrade?  I don't know that EPCOT needs a roller coaster but I guess they're trying to make every park appeal to all ages.  In any event, we haven't been on Ellen in several trips and a replacement to that attraction would be a good thing.  

I'm not sure how Disney's investing in new attractions represents their chasing of the almighty dollar.  Yes, they are looking to make more money but if they are upgrading the experience then that's a good thing, isn't it?  Unless you are a huge Ellen & Bill Nye fan, I think Universe of Energy has run its course.  Just my two cents.   

I do agree wholeheartedly that it would be nice for Disney to give us some info about CCV but it appears they're starting to make some progress.  If they can get it to a point where they start selling late this year then I'm a little more optimistic about the construction timeline.



wildernessDad said:


> So, Star Wars, The Force Awakens has been released in 3-D.  They should have done that from the get-go instead of getting people to spend their money on the blu-ray version without 3-D.  Money, money, money.



Now THIS is a money grab.  Disney is not the only studio who plays this game.  But they are very good at it!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> So, Star Wars, The Force Awakens has been released in 3-D.  They should have done that from the get-go instead of getting people to spend their money on the blu-ray version without 3-D.  Money, money, money.



Does anybody else own a couple of versions of the original Star Wars?  haha - George Lucas was also big on that.  It is rather annoying though.



Granny said:


> I guess I'm the only one who thinks a GotG attraction to replace Ellen would be a big upgrade?  I don't know that EPCOT needs a roller coaster but I guess they're trying to make every park appeal to all ages.  In any event, we haven't been on Ellen in several trips and a replacement to that attraction would be a good thing.
> 
> I'm not sure how Disney's investing in new attractions represents their chasing of the almighty dollar.  Yes, they are looking to make more money but if they are upgrading the experience then that's a good thing, isn't it?  Unless you are a huge Ellen & Bill Nye fan, I think Universe of Energy has run its course.  Just my two cents.
> 
> I do agree wholeheartedly that it would be nice for Disney to give us some info about CCV but it appears they're starting to make some progress.  If they can get it to a point where they start selling late this year then I'm a little more optimistic about the construction timeline.



Oh, not complaining about Epcot getting a new attraction.  My lack of understanding is of the disregard for theming that is going on.  For me the question starts coming up as to what really made the Disney parks special vs just another theme park.  That particular lightning in a bottle is hard to define but I think the immersion that it gave you as you walked from place to place was definitely part of it and what they are veering away from by throwing up the current flavor of the day attraction into whatever empty or under utilized space they have.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Does anybody else own a couple of versions of the original Star Wars?  haha - George Lucas was also big on that.  It is rather annoying though.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, not complaining about Epcot getting a new attraction.  My lack of understanding is of the disregard for theming that is going on.  For me the question starts coming up as to what really made the Disney parks special vs just another theme park.  That particular lightning in a bottle is hard to define but I think the immersion that it gave you as you walked from place to place was definitely part of it and what they are veering away from by throwing up the current flavor of the day attraction into whatever empty or under utilized space they have.


To put it another way for me, Disney once seemed to be about theming first, and let the entertainment flow from that immersion.  For me, it seems the process is now reversed:  find an entertainment property then let's build an attraction around it, and we won't worry if it thematically fits where we put it.  That, or we'll shoehorn an attraction into a space regardless if the theming fits.  In that regard, they are becoming like other theme parks. Though I like Ellen's ride, I readily admit it's long in the tooth and needs revamping or replacing. . .just not with GotG in the same manner that--for me--Frozen doesn't belong in Norway.  Then again, as I've said before, I'm old school.  I love coasters; I love exciting rides; I love that Marvel is under the Disney umbrella.  Star Wars at DHS?  Sure, seems like a great fit.  However, I'll never be convinced that Epcot is the right choice for either Marvel or Arendale. Of course, I'll continue to keep going to the World for the foreseeable future, I'm sure.  lol


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Yeah, what sleepy said.


----------



## sleepydog25

Happy Saturday, Groupies!  Five days of school are now history. . .only 165 more to go!  Being back in session certainly does make my weekends a bit more special.  No big plans here this weekend, though I feel certain a trip to Starbucks and Total Wine is in the picture at some point.  Hope everyone has great weather and a superb Sat/Sun!


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Oh, not complaining about Epcot getting a new attraction.  My lack of understanding is of the disregard for theming that is going on.  For me the question starts coming up as to what really made the Disney parks special vs just another theme park.  That particular lightning in a bottle is hard to define but I think the immersion that it gave you as you walked from place to place was definitely part of it and what they are veering away from by throwing up the current flavor of the day attraction into whatever empty or under utilized space they have.






sleepydog25 said:


> To put it another way for me, Disney once seemed to be about theming first, and let the entertainment flow from that immersion.  For me, it seems the process is now reversed:  find an entertainment property then let's build an attraction around it, and we won't worry if it thematically fits where we put it.  That, or we'll shoehorn an attraction into a space regardless if the theming fits.  In that regard, they are becoming like other theme parks. Though I like Ellen's ride, I readily admit it's long in the tooth and needs revamping or replacing. . .just not with GotG in the same manner that--for me--Frozen doesn't belong in Norway.  Then again, as I've said before, I'm old school.  I love coasters; I love exciting rides; I love that Marvel is under the Disney umbrella.  Star Wars at DHS?  Sure, seems like a great fit.  However, I'll never be convinced that Epcot is the right choice for either Marvel or Arendale. Of course, I'll continue to keep going to the World for the foreseeable future, I'm sure.  lol



Both of you make excellent points, and I better understand your concerns and in fact share them.  I guess I'm not as bothered by a Frozen ride in Norway any more than I am concerned about Donald Duck ride in Mexico.  But the Frozen ride is, of course, not the end of it with the meet & greet area and almost all the merchandise seems to have Frozen theming.  So I get the "takeover" of Norway by Frozen is over the top and will agree with the money grab comments.

I also agree that the parks used to have overall themes and then the "lands" within them had themes.  That seems to be pretty much gone with the examples you cite.  I wouldn't be surprised if they re-named DHS again since the "working studio" theme has been pretty much obliterated.  

I am concerned about "flavor of the day" attractions that may not stand the test of time.  I think Frozen has become a classic and won't be quickly forgotten but am more concerned about Avatar and Guardians of the Galaxy theming.  I guess we'll see.  Thank you both for the additional thoughts on the topic.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday @Dynaguy! *


----------



## BillPA

I don't get it, with what, 46,000 acres at WDW, why do they have to close a ride to add one. They have done this in all the parks now, MK, The Studios, AK and EPCOT.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Both of you make excellent points, and I better understand your concerns and in fact share them.  I guess I'm not as bothered by a Frozen ride in Norway any more than I am concerned about Donald Duck ride in Mexico.  But the Frozen ride is, of course, not the end of it with the meet & greet area and almost all the merchandise seems to have Frozen theming.  So I get the "takeover" of Norway by Frozen is over the top and will agree with the money grab comments.
> 
> I also agree that the parks used to have overall themes and then the "lands" within them had themes.  That seems to be pretty much gone with the examples you cite.  I wouldn't be surprised if they re-named DHS again since the "working studio" theme has been pretty much obliterated.
> 
> I am concerned about "flavor of the day" attractions that may not stand the test of time.  I think Frozen has become a classic and won't be quickly forgotten but am more concerned about Avatar and Guardians of the Galaxy theming.  I guess we'll see.  Thank you both for the additional thoughts on the topic.


I absolutely agree with you, Tom.  I think DHS as a name is gone as soon as they can think of something more inclusive.  I'm open to suggestions!  
* Disney's Star Wars Land (too reductive)
* Disney's Marvel Comics and Star Wars Universe Land (okay, that's a bit wordy)
* Disney's Movie Marketing Land (snarky, I know)
* Disney's Movie Land (a bit boring but inclusive!)


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday Dynaguy!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> I absolutely agree with you, Tom.  I think DHS as a name is gone as soon as they can think of something more inclusive.  I'm open to suggestions!
> * Disney's Star Wars Land (too reductive)
> * Disney's Marvel Comics and Star Wars Universe Land (okay, that's a bit wordy)
> * Disney's Movie Marketing Land (snarky, I know)
> * Disney's Movie Land (a bit boring but inclusive!)



Park #3?


----------



## jimmytammy

I am with Granny.  I would love to see a GoG coaster or anything that would be a draw away from Soarin or TT to handle the crowds.  Not sure it's a great fit for Epcot in general but something "big"


----------



## sleepydog25

As I sat watching the original THE JUNGLE BOOK on TV this afternoon, it struck me that Disney could easily produce a topnotch ride experience based on any number of classic movies, especially given the success of their recent spate of live action remakes, such as TJB.  I would much rather go on a ride attached to a classic gem than some attraction based on the latest Marvel characters.  Again, I acknowledge that I'm old school and miss much of the classic Disney that first brought me to the Mouse.


----------



## Dizny Dad

I see no issue with replacing the "Ellen" ride since it has promoted a false notion for years: all the dinosaurs did not go to Saudi Arabia to die.  Sorry.


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Monday Morning Groupies!  I've been reading and catching up on the thread this AM before getting my day started.  We certainly are a passionate group!

Welcome to our new groupies that have found their way over to our little corner of the Dis!

Happy Belated Birthday to DynaGuy!

We enjoyed a Happy 91st Birthday for my mother-in-law yesterday.  Found out that my nieces boys are starting school today!  And sleepy - you already have 5 days under your belt.  Oh my.....  We're rural - school doesn't start around here until after Labor Day.  Too many of our kids participate in 4-H and have worked all year on their projects.  So once the county fairs are done, school will start.

Have a good week!

Any news from Julie?


----------



## Lakegirl

Granny said:


> I grabbed this photo from DVC Mike's site, and it's the first one I've seen with the new pool appearing to be framed out.  So maybe they will start work on that pool sooner rather than later?
> 
> View attachment 188112
> 
> 
> 
> I think a few of the cabins are also under construction on the VWL side...aren't there multiple cabin roof structures also in this picture from the same site?
> 
> View attachment 188113


Thanks so much for the info.  I hardly ever go on any other sites so this was great info for me.  Still hoping to be able to stay at the lodge Aug 2017, but not thinking it will happen.  My 12 yr old DD and I were talking about the trip and construction and just as I thought she would say "if the DVC pool isn't there I don't want to stay there".


----------



## Granny

A belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY to dynaguy!  



Lakegirl said:


> Thanks so much for the info.  I hardly ever go on any other sites so this was great info for me.  Still hoping to be able to stay at the lodge Aug 2017, but not thinking it will happen.  My 12 yr old DD and I were talking about the trip and construction and just as I thought she would say "if the DVC pool isn't there I don't want to stay there".



Well, the good news is that we still have many years of DVC ownership to enjoy VWL once everything is back up and running.  The bad news is that trips with the children will be over all too soon.  The main thing is that you pick out a resort you can enjoy and then go and make some awesome new memories.  I know you will!


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> Well, the good news is that we still have many years of DVC ownership to enjoy VWL once everything is back up and running.  The bad news is that trips with the children will be over all too soon.  The main thing is that you pick out a resort you can enjoy and then go and make some awesome new memories.  I know you will!



Over? When do the trips with the kids end? Mine are 19 and up and they still all ask when the next trip is 
I do look forward to the day (if ever) there may be young kids in the family again though. Great excuse for buying all the kid toys.


----------



## Kathymford

twinklebug said:


> Over? When do the trips with the kids end? Mine are 19 and up and they still all ask when the next trip is
> I do look forward to the day (if ever) there may be young kids in the family again though. Great excuse for buying all the kid toys.



I'm doing this with my great nephew right now. It's so fun and honestly, since I don't have kids of my own, I experience Disney so much differently watching him. I can't wait to take him (and his parents I guess lol) to the WDW. Right now, it's "just" DL.


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> Over? When do the trips with the kids end? Mine are 19 and up and they still all ask when the next trip is
> I do look forward to the day (if ever) there may be young kids in the family again though. Great excuse for buying all the kid toys.



My daughters are in their mid-20's and not married.  They would love to join us in our WDW trips but they are busy with their careers and haven't built up the vacation time to be able to do this.  DW & I are thoroughly enjoying WDW even without them, but it is much better when they come along.  

Thankfully we have been able to get together with Groupies the past several trips which makes it even better!  But I look forward to when we can make three-generation trips at some point in the future (fingers crossed!).


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday to my wonderful wife, TammyNC!!!!



Happy belated birthday Tammy!

Hello Groupies.

Boy you guys are evolving!  Deep deep discussions.  Oh, that color thing about 5 pages ago?  I never remember it being blue, always green.

Well in less than a month we will be doing our fast pass reservations.  Ugh.  Any tips for this groupie who is really dreading the process?

We all (9 of us) have our tickets and getting excited about the family vacation.

It is nice seeing you all!  And I know most of you!  I really wish we could make that meet in Dec.

I loved that picture of Ranger Stan.  I still have his phone number on my phone, I just can't seem to delete it.  
Jimmy, do you still keep in touch with Sweetie?


----------



## Granny

*Muush is here!!!!  
*
Barb...I don't have a lot of tips for FP process...we just don't do much with them before we arrive.  But if you have pretty good idea of which parks you will be visiting on a given day (avoid the ones with morning Extra Magic Hours), it is handy to be able to do those tough attractions like Toy Story Mania or Peter Pan.  

9 people on your trip sounds awesome.  I hope that you, Chuck and the family have a great time chock full of amazing memories.


----------



## TCRAIG

bobbiwoz said:


> Ah yes, Lottery Dreams!


Or as they say in the South....The RedNeck Retirement Plan...and I get to say that because I live in S.C.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Barb!
I haven't spoken to Carolyn in quite awhile.  The last time I called, she seemed really stressed, and I felt a bit uncomfortable talking with her about our common link, Stan.  So, even though at times I have felt the urge to call, I feel more compellled to leave her be.  I think some of her family moved in with her that were struggling a bit financially and that alone could have been the stress factor, but she seemed to want to keep private, maybe Stan not being there afforded her to distance herself.  Maybe I am looking too far into it and overthinking it, but I just don't want to push myself onto her.  

I too still have Stans # on my cell, and have a few messages on our old answering machine.  That may be a little creepy, but he meant a lot to our family, and to me personally.  I know he touched many lives across the board.

As for FP's, you def. need to land a TSM and Peter Pan as Granny mentioned.  Get your FP's for later in day too when crowds are prevalent, rather than early in day.  The cool thing now is the FP system is way easier to navigate these days as improvements have come along the way.  You can get up to 3 per day at one park, then once those are used, or the time has passed, you can get another on your smartphone, and so on.  As soon, as you go through the line and swipe your last one, you can immediately go online to get your next one, even while waiting in line for your last ride/attraction.  Am I making sense?  Load the DisneyWorld App on your phone for this reason.  I hope this helps a little!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Hi Muush


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . . . . The bad news is that trips with the children will be over all too soon. . . . . . . . .





twinklebug said:


> Over? When do the trips with the kids end? . . . . . . . I do look forward to the day (if ever) there may be young kids in the family again though. . . . . . . . .



Our kids are in there mid 30s.  But it is not that they still go with us; DiznyDi lets me know when the kids are going and why we have no points left. . . . . and that is why we have the points!   (really!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

HI Muuska!  Do you have any long DCL cruises planned?  We have EBTA and EBPC next year....would live to see you on board.


----------



## sleepydog25

Agree with *JT* on the FP philosophy.  I do understand those who like to avoid the parks with morning EMHs, but we're the opposite.  We often hit rope drop and spend the first hour to hour and a half hitting all the rides we want.  For the next couple of hours as the crowds increase, we do smaller, less popular venues, attractions, and shopping.  A quick break for lunch, then off to park #2 and our FPs.  For example, we'll hit MK first thing, and aside from 7DMT, the other rides are usually a short wait or walk on.  Then, it's off to Tiki Room, POTC, Philharmagic, and perhaps shopping.  We'll lunch at either MK or go to the second park and eat there before using our FPs.  By then, we usually don't need more rides and head back to the room for rest before the evening.  Again, that only works if you like to get up early.


----------



## Muushka

You know that old saying, once a Groupie, always a Groupie 

Thank you Sly, JT and Granny for the tips, very helpful as I don't have a clue! 

OK, so get the fast passes for later in the day, check. 
Hit the parks early (which will work out great for 3 very excited girls not including me) and get some potentially busy rides in, check.
Get the Disney ap and use it!  check.
I did understand what you are saying JT, thank you, some great tips
Fast passes for the very busy rides (JT you picked the ones we like!)
If you think of any others, please feel free to enlighten me!
We didn't get park hoppers and now I'm re-thinking that decision.

Hi DDad and tell the little Mrs. hello from Muush 

Bobbi!  My cruising bud!  That PC we did back in 2014 was without a doubt, one of my favorite cruises.  I will always remember it and you and Mr. Bobbi... Awesome that you have those 2 cruises booked!  Think of me as you're gliding through the Panama Canal, knowing that I would love to be on it!  We have a 7 night on RCI Oasis in April and a 12 night on Celebrity Silhouette in Nov 2017.  We just got back from a 7 night Bermuda (in a Royal Suite!! it was a great deal and a big birthday for Chuck) and had a great time.  We love our cruises!

Jimmy, funny how we both still have Ranger Stan's number on our phones.  He was such a sweet man.  I am so glad that we were able to capture some of him on video so that we can remember him.  I hope Sweetie is all right, she is a dear woman.

OK, again thank you Groupies for being a constant in my life!  Be well all and I'll check in again soon.

Muushka


----------



## Lakegirl

sleepydog25 said:


> Agree with *JT* on the FP philosophy.  I do understand those who like to avoid the parks with morning EMHs, but we're the opposite.  We often hit rope drop and spend the first hour to hour and a half hitting all the rides we want.  For the next couple of hours as the crowds increase, we do smaller, less popular venues, attractions, and shopping.  A quick break for lunch, then off to park #2 and our FPs.  For example, we'll hit MK first thing, and aside from 7DMT, the other rides are usually a short wait or walk on.  Then, it's off to Tiki Room, POTC, Philharmagic, and perhaps shopping.  We'll lunch at either MK or go to the second park and eat there before using our FPs.  By then, we usually don't need more rides and head back to the room for rest before the evening.  Again, that only works if you like to get up early.


We do the exact same.


----------



## jimmytammy

Barb, another FP to consider is 7 Dwarves Mine Train as its popular


----------



## Corinne

*Muuuuuuussssshhhhh!!!!!!!* Happy to see you! You must be excited for your trip!

*Granny *our younger son, 26, still comes along at least once a year, and hopefully will continue to do so!  His gf is also joining us in September.  I'm sure your girls will join you again.  Just as you said, my husband and I love our trips together, but when one (or both) of the kids are there it's extra fun!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hi Mushka!  Definitely don't forget the Frozen ride at Epcot.  If nothing else I'd do that and 7 dwarves as soon as you can book.


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Barb, another FP to consider is 7 Dwarves Mine Train as its popular



Will do, thank you!



Corinne said:


> *Muuuuuuussssshhhhh!!!!!!!* Happy to see you! You must be excited for your trip!
> 
> *Granny *our younger son, 26, still comes along at least once a year, and hopefully will continue to do so!  His gf is also joining us in September.  I'm sure your girls will join you again.  Just as you said, my husband and I love our trips together, but when one (or both) of the kids are there it's extra fun!



Corrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnne!  Good to see you! 



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hi Mushka!  Definitely don't forget the Frozen ride at Epcot.  If nothing else I'd do that and 7 dwarves as soon as you can book.



Hello Kat4!  I will add that one to the list.  Honestly it has been so long and things have been added.  Last time we were there that area (I don't even know what it's called! Where the Dwarves are) wasn't even completed!  Thanks Kat 

If I could as another question, I know that you book at 60 days out, but do you have to wait until that date or can you do it now and it will be completed on that date (hope that makes sense)?  And it doesn't have to be done day by day, right?

Thanks Groupies!


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> If I could as another question, I know that you book at 60 days out, but do you have to wait until that date or can you do it now and it will be completed on that date (hope that makes sense)?  And it doesn't have to be done day by day, right?
> 
> Thanks Groupies!



*Muush*...I am not the FP expert, but my recollection is that you can make FP at 60 days prior to a trip and that would be for an entire trip.  The only caveat is that you have to have tickets purchased for each person that will be getting a FP.  And you have to set up the My Disney Experience to add your resort reservation number, and all guests and ticket numbers.


----------



## twokats

Muush, so glad to see you on the board, miss you and I hope you enjoy your visit with the family.  

My darling daughter Kati is my best WDW companion.  We have two trips scheduled in Dec and May and are counting the days for both.  We hope to see some of the groupies in Dec before the big meet since we leave on the 10th.


----------



## DiznyDi

MUUSHKA!
Do you have any pre-teens in your group?  The new Under The Sea-Journey of the Little Mermaid in Fantasyland might be a nice addition.  It very much resembles Nemo at Epcot.

So nice to see you!


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> *Muush*...I am not the FP expert, but my recollection is that you can make FP at 60 days prior to a trip and that would be for an entire trip.  The only caveat is that you have to have tickets purchased for each person that will be getting a FP.  And you have to set up the My Disney Experience to add your resort reservation number, and all guests and ticket numbers.



We all have our tickets and are set up on the Experience (ticket numbers and all).  I think we're getting the hang of this!
I'm pretty sure we will upgrade to hoppers once we get there.  Thanks Granny.
One of these days we're going to meet you and Mrs. Granny.



twokats said:


> Muush, so glad to see you on the board, miss you and I hope you enjoy your visit with the family.
> 
> My darling daughter Kati is my best WDW companion.  We have two trips scheduled in Dec and May and are counting the days for both.  We hope to see some of the groupies in Dec before the big meet since we leave on the 10th.



Hi 2Kats  good to see you too!  We're doing well, thank you.
I remember Kati, she is a sweetie.  Tell her hello for me.



DiznyDi said:


> MUUSHKA!
> Do you have any pre-teens in your group?  The new Under The Sea-Journey of the Little Mermaid in Fantasyland might be a nice addition.  It very much resembles Nemo at Epcot.
> 
> So nice to see you!


Diane!  Hello!  It's like old home week!

Yes, 2 of the 3 girls are twins and they are 12, that's as close to pre-teen as you can get.
I'll let them know about Little Mermaid, I'll put it on my list now.  Thank you!

PS One of my magazines has an article about Mount Dora, can't wait to read it.  Any more thoughts about the area?


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> We all have our tickets and are set up on the Experience (ticket numbers and all).  I think we're getting the hang of this!
> I'm pretty sure we will upgrade to hoppers once we get there.  Thanks Granny.
> One of these days we're going to meet you and Mrs. Granny.



It would be awesome to meet you and Mr. Muush in person.    We generally have been doing a Spring trip and an Autumn trip though this year we pushed the Autumn trip back to December.  Hopefully we can overlap trips at some point.  We are still keeping up the vacation schedules on page 1 of this thread if you ever want to see who will be there when you're going.  Enjoy your planning and have a great trip!


----------



## Nicoal13

Groupies, I need some help. My brain is not working at this time of night.

I'm looking to do a transfer of points. I need some extras for my May 2017 trip. 

I found the correct number from another member. She has April 2016 points. She said she called MS and they told her that I could use those for May 2017 trip by banking them and then making the reservation. Does that sound correct? So technically those points will become April 2017 and can be used in May 2017 right? 

It's been a while since I've done this and I'm not processing it correct today. 

Now that I type it all out it seems to make more sense. LOL, plus I'm in almost vacation mode as our September trip is only 29 days away!

Nicole

PS - hi to Muush! I don't get to the group much anymore either.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Nicoal13 said:


> Groupies, I need some help. My brain is not working at this time of night.
> 
> I'm looking to do a transfer of points. I need some extras for my May 2017 trip.
> 
> I found the correct number from another member. She has April 2016 points. She said she called MS and they told her that I could use those for May 2017 trip by banking them and then making the reservation. Does that sound correct? So technically those points will become April 2017 and can be used in May 2017 right?
> 
> It's been a while since I've done this and I'm not processing it correct today.
> 
> Now that I type it all out it seems to make more sense. LOL, plus I'm in almost vacation mode as our September trip is only 29 days away!
> 
> Nicole
> 
> PS - hi to Muush! I don't get to the group much anymore either.



Yep, that's correct Nicoal!  April 2016 points can be banked into the 2017 UY and would then be available for stays from April 1, 2017-March 31, 2018.  You won't be able to see the points online and will have to call MS in order to make reservations with them or to bank them.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday CaptainD!*
*Have a Wonderful Day Casey!*​


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

And a second Groupie celebration today.......
*Happy Anniversary gabriellyn!*
*Best wishes on your 11th Anniversary!*​


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Maybe we'll be getting some of our questions answered soon?!?!?  Apparently the license for VWLII has been applied for.  

http://www.disboards.com/threads/co...s-wilderness-lodge-timeshare-license.3539624/


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

And some new pictures over on the WL/VWL thread on the resorts board.  http://www.disboards.com/threads/di...estions-thread.3372315/page-216#post-56351038


----------



## DiznyDi

So it's Captain D's birthday!?  Wishing you the Happiest of Birthdays!  Use the weekend to celebrate.
*Happy Birthday Casey! *


----------



## DiznyDi

Wishing *gabriellyn* a very Happy Anniversary!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Capt.D!!!! He is my best bud(my DS too)


----------



## Nicoal13

Great, thanks! I just needed to have someone else say it. Should be easy, but my brain was slow last night. 



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yep, that's correct Nicoal!  April 2016 points can be banked into the 2017 UY and would then be available for stays from April 1, 2017-March 31, 2018.  You won't be able to see the points online and will have to call MS in order to make reservations with them or to bank them.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary gabriellyn!!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CASEY !!*


----------



## The Princess

I'm at my 10 day mark!!


----------



## twokats

*Happy Birthday Casey!

Happy Anniversary gabriellyn!

The best of days to you both*


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Cap'n D !!!  *

Sorry I'm late with the wishes.  Hope it was a great day for you!


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> And some new pictures over on the WL/VWL thread on the resorts board.  http://www.disboards.com/threads/di...estions-thread.3372315/page-216#post-56351038



*Kathy*...thanks for the links to the threads about CCV.  For some reason I wasn't thinking that the cabins would be packed that close together but I guess it makes sense to get as many in as possible.  I think from the one photo it is clear that being on the lake side of VWL on floor 1 or 2 will have a pretty blocked view seeing mostly the cabins more than the lake.  But I could be wrong since it is hard to gain total perspective from the photos.  

It does appear they are moving this along a little faster than we had feared.  So I tend to agree that they will start selling this at the end of the year, and the pool may well be finished before summer next year?  At this point, I would just like to see them wrap things up so we can see the final effect on our beloved VWL.  Thanks again for your sleuth work!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> *Kathy*...thanks for the links to the threads about CCV.  For some reason I wasn't thinking that the cabins would be packed that close together but I guess it makes sense to get as many in as possible.  I think from the one photo it is clear that being on the lake side of VWL on floor 1 or 2 will have a pretty blocked view seeing mostly the cabins more than the lake.  But I could be wrong since it is hard to gain total perspective from the photos.
> 
> It does appear they are moving this along a little faster than we had feared.  So I tend to agree that they will start selling this at the end of the year, and the pool may well be finished before summer next year?  At this point, I would just like to see them wrap things up so we can see the final effect on our beloved VWL.  Thanks again for your sleuth work!



They are pretty close together aren't they!  It's a lot like the Poly bungalows vs say the FW cabins that have some breathing room in between.  And big!  I had realized that was going to be the case but still, seeing them gets them into better perspective.


----------



## Granny

GroupieKathy said:
			
		

> They are pretty close together aren't they! It's a lot like the Poly bungalows vs say the FW cabins that have some breathing room in between. And big! I had realized that was going to be the case but still, seeing them gets them into better perspective.



Too true Kathy...it's always worth dragging this image back when we are talking about CCV layouts.




As I look at it, the space between most cabins looks to be about the width of Trout Pass Bar...which is pretty darn small.

And for perspective, see how many of those cars in the parking lot you could put in one of the new cabins.  Oh my!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Too true Kathy...it's a
> Always worth dragging this image back when we are talking about CCV layouts.
> 
> View attachment 190047
> 
> 
> As I look at it, the space between most cabins looks to be about the width of Trout Pass Bar...which is pretty darn small.
> 
> And for perspective, see how many of those cars in the parking lot you could put in one of the new cabins.  Oh my!



Looks like a 6 car garage?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

A couple more new pictures showing that the concrete is being poured for the northern cabins.  http://www.disboards.com/threads/di...estions-thread.3372315/page-216#post-56355720


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday Casey!!!! Hope you're having a great day!*


----------



## jimmytammy

I know its going to be awhile, but I just look forward to them getting "that other resort"(whatever they are calling it)complete so we can get our beloved VWL back to its tranquil nature.  

Casey  has had a great Bday so far!


----------



## Corinne

Happy Saturday Groupies!  We're heading to Portland, ME tomorrow for a short overnight trip. I'm looking forward to visiting the lighthouse! Hope you all enjoy the weekend!


----------



## ottawagreg

It is raining here this morning, and all day, so no yard work and golf course is closed. It is true, I refuse to work in rain but will gladly golf in it. So I'm drinking coffee in kitchen and cruising the boards. Found this quote on another thread. Kat pointed out the empty parking lot, and this person seems to confirm it. I bet I could get a window seat at AP for dinner now (still feeling resentment about that, should probably let it go).

It's $249.64 taxes in for a Standard Room (through the Canadian portal) this week. We just changed our trip from September to this week and were upgraded to an amazing view of the castle and a clear view of the fireworks. No construction work being done on this side in the past week so all is quiet. The resort is empty and there is no one around the pool during the day. Dining reservations in the resort for both restaurants were open for any time slot we wanted. Having an amazing time!!!


----------



## rkstocke5609

Hi Groupies, just catching up.  On the GOTG coaster at Epcot, I think the theming tie in can be decent given its in future world, and near MM.  I will say this, it needs to be spectacular.  No half efforts, and all will be well.

Opted for another trip to VGC for March 2017, booked a 1BR.  We figure by 2018 the dust will have settled and some new rides will be up and running.  And, of course you know I will book 7 nights for March 2018 at VWL.  

Anyways, keep these pictures coming of the C3 (That's what I'm calling it).  I can't wait to see the layout and point cost of these cabins...


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> Thinking of you Julie!



You're so sweet Di.    



circhead said:


> Hi everyone just a brief hello - work and life are a little crazy at the moment.
> 
> Hoping everyone is doing well - don't even have the time to try to catch up on what's happening - quiet time in October - I'll catch up then.
> 
> Anyway Miss Suzy Grace arrived 7-7-16 weighing in at 8 lbs 4 oz 20".  Granddaughter #3 and parents are all doing well.  Thank you God.



Beautiful!  Congratulations!



wildernessDad said:


> Hello, fellow groupies.  Many of you remember me spouting about a potential job in Florida.  Well, the position has finally opened, I applied and I was told that my resume is at the top of the list for interviews.  I think I have one more great thing in me, and this will set us up for retirement mode in just a couple of years.  It would be nice to have the move paid for, after all.  But, we'll see what happens.  I'm not counting my chickens yet.  Who knows, maybe I'll get cold feet.  I have been at my current job almost 17 years now.  But I think it's time to make the move if things go well.  The job is at the Cape, but I'm thinking about living in the Hunters Creek area.
> 
> In other news, I can't want to meet you all on December 12.  I'm desperate to get those dancing men dancing.



Best of luck WD!  I hope everything works out the way you want it to.

So yes I'm back from New Zealand.  I thought my quick trip there in May was something special but this was the bucket list trip to end all bucket list trips! It was incredible!  I am so in love with that country. Truly spectacular.  I did post some photos on FB.  Tons more to add.  I plan on doing a photo TR on that other site.  The purple one that references owners.  I know only a few of you are members on that site but you can always lurk to see the photos.  I'll let you know once it's up & running.  I took hundreds of photos.  It will take a bit to go through them plus I came home sick.      We just got home last night.

So question about the new security procedures at MK.  I saw the photos.  Is there still a no bag line on that side?  Since we're staying at BLT for Christmas we will be walking over.  The thoughts of being stuck in those lines are not appealing.  We don't bring bags into the parks anymore. Much easier without them.

Welcome to all the new groupies!  It's great to have you here on the friendliest thread on the DIS.


----------



## sleepydog25

Late to the party, but *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, CAP'N D* and *HAPPY ANNIVERSARY, GABRIELLYN!!!  *A shout out to *The Princess* for only having just a touch over a week until she's back at the World!  I'm jealous as May is a long way off.  Hope all are having a great weekend!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> So yes I'm back from New Zealand.  I thought my quick trip there in May was something special but this was the bucket list trip to end all bucket list trips! It was incredible!  I am so in love with that country. Truly spectacular.  I did post some photos on FB.  Tons more to add.  I plan on doing a photo TR on that other site.  The purple one that references owners.  I know only a few of you are members on that site but you can always lurk to see the photos.  I'll let you know once it's up & running.  I took hundreds of photos.  It will take a bit to go through them plus I came home sick.      We just got home last night.
> 
> So question about the new security procedures at MK.  I saw the photos.  Is there still a no bag line on that side?  Since we're staying at BLT for Christmas we will be walking over.  The thoughts of being stuck in those lines are not appealing.  We don't bring bags into the parks anymore. Much easier without them.
> 
> Welcome to all the new groupies!  It's great to have you here on the friendliest thread on the DIS.



Welcome back Julie!!  Glad you had a fabulous time - enjoyed following along on facebook.  Such a beautiful place!

Sorry, can't help with the bag lines as I barely got an understanding of the change that happened much less the details!


----------



## DiznyDi

Happy Monday morning Groupies!

Welcome back Julie! I'm waiting with eager anticipation to hear about your trip.  Hope you feel better soon!

Hope you enjoyed your week-end get away, Corinne.

Have a good week Groupies


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> So yes I'm back from New Zealand.  I thought my quick trip there in May was something special but this was the bucket list trip to end all bucket list trips! It was incredible!  I am so in love with that country. Truly spectacular.  I did post some photos on FB.  Tons more to add.  I plan on doing a photo TR on that other site.  The purple one that references owners.  I know only a few of you are members on that site but you can always lurk to see the photos.  I'll let you know once it's up & running.  I took hundreds of photos.  It will take a bit to go through them plus I came home sick.      We just got home last night.



So glad that your trip was so over-the-top fantastic!  Sometimes a return trip to a place you've enjoyed can be a bit disappointing but it sounds like this one just got better and better!  I hope you're feeling well soon.



> So question about the new security procedures at MK.  I saw the photos.  Is there still a no bag line on that side?  Since we're staying at BLT for Christmas we will be walking over.  The thoughts of being stuck in those lines are not appealing.  We don't bring bags into the parks anymore. Much easier without them.



It's not clear from the announcement if there is a "no bag" line on the East side (nearest BLT) entry area.  I have to think that there is, so I'll put down a 97% sure that there will be a no bag pass through area.  Keep in mind that there are still metal detectors to get through for everyone (bags or no bags) so I anticipate that will become the new bottleneck.


----------



## wildernessDad

Just a heads up.  I've had two phone interviews with the folks in Florida about that job.  But I haven't heard back as to whether I'm going to be invited down for an interview.  But I haven't been rejected either.  So, we'll see.  I'm thinking that I'm not going to get it.  If not, I'll hang out here a few more years before going into retirement mode.


----------



## Granny

*WildernessDad*...I hope that the job works out for you.  Throwing a little Moose Dust your way to help with a great outcome for you!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> Just a heads up.  I've had two phone interviews with the folks in Florida about that job.  But I haven't heard back as to whether I'm going to be invited down for an interview.  But I haven't been rejected either.  So, we'll see.  I'm thinking that I'm not going to get it.  If not, I'll hang out here a few more years before going into retirement mode.



Here's hoping that you get the in person interview!


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Here's hoping that you get the in person interview!


I echo what *KAT* says!  Best wishes!!  (Oh, and if you do, keep in mind a future helper going by the moniker "Sleepy."  Just sayin'. . .)


----------



## jimmytammy

WD
More Moose Dust for the job to work out, keeping the glass half full for ya!


----------



## Lakegirl

wildernessDad said:


> Just a heads up.  I've had two phone interviews with the folks in Florida about that job.  But I haven't heard back as to whether I'm going to be invited down for an interview.  But I haven't been rejected either.  So, we'll see.  I'm thinking that I'm not going to get it.  If not, I'll hang out here a few more years before going into retirement mode.


Hope you get it!!!


----------



## twokats

Moose dust for WD!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Update:  I was told that I'm not out of the running.  The person told my friend that he's looking for someone with "broader" experience.  It's ridiculous really.  I have a broad experience doing the kind of things they want.  I'm shaking my head at that statement.  But like I said, I'm not out of the running.  Maybe he's looking for someone with infinite experience.  Good luck finding that person.


----------



## twinklebug

wildernessDad said:


> Update:  I was told that I'm not out of the running.  The person told my friend that he's looking for someone with "broader" experience.  It's ridiculous really.  I have a broad experience doing the kind of things they want.  I'm shaking my head at that statement.  But like I said, I'm not out of the running.  Maybe he's looking for someone with infinite experience.  Good luck finding that person.



I wish you luck WD! I really feel it's disrespectful to the applicant how companies will leave them hanging without any info. They are too self absorbed and busy with their own activities to stop and realize that their interactions impact others.


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> Happy Monday morning Groupies!
> 
> Welcome back Julie! I'm waiting with eager anticipation to hear about your trip.  Hope you feel better soon!



Thanks Di.  I did just start my TR on the other site.  I can send you a link via FB if you need it.  I know you're not on that site & I can't post the link here.  I hate talking in code.  



Granny said:


> So glad that your trip was so over-the-top fantastic!  Sometimes a return trip to a place you've enjoyed can be a bit disappointing but it sounds like this one just got better and better!  I hope you're feeling well soon.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not clear from the announcement if there is a "no bag" line on the East side (nearest BLT) entry area.  I have to think that there is, so I'll put down a 97% sure that there will be a no bag pass through area.  Keep in mind that there are still metal detectors to get through for everyone (bags or no bags) so I anticipate that will become the new bottleneck.



Thanks Granny.

So yes if anyone is interested in my New Zealand trip I started a trip report on another board.  I know some of you are members there.  It's the one with purple in the banner & references owners.  If you're FB friends with me & you're not sure what the heck I'm talking about but would like to check it out PM me & I'll send you a link.  Hopefully those that aren't friends with me but are interested can figure it out.


----------



## Corinne

twinklebug said:


> I wish you luck WD! I really feel it's disrespectful to the applicant how companies will leave them hanging without any info. They are too self absorbed and busy with their own activities to stop and realize that their interactions impact others.


 
Hi Twinkle,

I am in HR, and trust me, I certainly am busy, but not self absorbed, so I realize people are waiting for updates. I try to keep candidates in the loop, but it becomes quite difficult when you have numerous open positions and many candidates.  It's often the hiring managers who hold up the process.  As soon as a decision is made I contact candidates. I am aware that some companies do not have the courtesy to do so which is a shame, and, in my opinion unacceptable.


----------



## Corinne

Welcome Back *Julie!

 WD!!!!*


----------



## Corinne

Our Magic Bands arrived yesterday, and I'm extra excited!  I think it's because our son is so excited!  Of course that is because his sweet gf is joining us


----------



## twinklebug

Corinne said:


> Hi Twinkle,
> 
> I am in HR, and trust me, I certainly am busy, but not self absorbed, so I realize people are waiting for updates. I try to keep candidates in the loop, but it becomes quite difficult when you have numerous open positions and many candidates.  It's often the hiring managers who hold up the process.  As soon as a decision is made I contact candidates. I am aware that some companies do not have the courtesy to do so which is a shame, and, in my opinion unacceptable.


I'm sorry if you took this as an attack on you Corinne, my apologies.   This thread is neither the place for such things nor a place where one should feel the need to defend themselves. What I was saying was there are _some, not all, _companies out there who intentionally lead candidates on for a month or more with no feedback. I've seen it happen far too often and it is disrespectful to keep telling someone that they are among the top candidates and leave it to them to dig for info for 6 weeks or so only to find out they had been written off (typically a "we hired from within" response). 

No offense meant.


----------



## Granny

*Twink*...as someone who was laid off and applying for jobs for several years, I can certainly understand the frustration you mention.   It is especially frustrating when you interview and never hear back from a company, though I must say that was rare in my case.

*Corinne*...I also worked for many years at a large corporation and was a hiring manager.  So I worked closely with Human Resources personnel on many occasions when I had jobs that needed filling.  I understand that sometimes things just take a while to work through.  First, the job has to be posted for a certain length of time.  Then lining up the various candidates for interviews can take weeks all by itself.  And you really can't make a decision until you've talked to all the interview candidates.  Then, worst of all, it can take some time for senior management to approve the selection.  Lastly is the phase where an offer package is put together and the job is offered to someone.  That person may have questions or concerns that take time to respond too.  All this can easily add up to months.

In the meantime, the people who interviewed wonder what the heck is going on.  Nobody can be contacted until the job is filled since, naturally, one of them will be offered the job if the first candidate turns the job down.  So the whole process can take quite a while, and there is no ill will or malice from anyone.  It's just the nature of some companies, and I'd venture to guess that the larger ones take longer to work through the bureaucracy.  

*WD*...I hope that things work out for you.  I know you have a backup plan in case you don't get the job, but I really am pulling for you to get something that you think will be a great fit for you and your company.


----------



## Corinne

Hi Twinkle,

I truly did not feel attacked whatsoever! Sorry if I sounded offended, trust me, I get it, and that is why I always try to keep candidates in the loop!


----------



## Corinne

Three more weeks!!!!

Nooooo. I really don't need a vacation!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Folks!!
94 days and counting till we we are in WDW!!
And Thurs, we are headed to Aulani, cannot waitThis will be our 1st trip to Hawaii.  I love DVC in that it affords us the opportunity to go on some great trips that otherwise may not come to fruition.  Life is good, indeed


----------



## Granny

*Jimmy*...can't wait to hear your impressions of Aulani.  I don't know that we'll ever make that trip, so we'll live vicariously through those who do!  I hope you have an absolutely wonderful time...I suspect that you will!   And I like your WDW countdown since it is so similar to our own!  Have a great trip and Godspeed.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Hey Folks!!
> 94 days and counting till we we are in WDW!!
> And Thurs, we are headed to Aulani, cannot waitThis will be our 1st trip to Hawaii.  I love DVC in that it affords us the opportunity to go on some great trips that otherwise may not come to fruition.  Life is good, indeed



Can't wait to hear about your Hawaii trip Jimmy!


----------



## The Princess

TODAY IS THE DAY!!!! Leaving in 2 hours!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT, thanks in bunches for all your help and advise in helping us prepare for this trip.  You and Cheer4Bison have given us some great info over the last few months in helping us get ready!  One more question, room views?  We have a one bedroom ocean view, anything in particular we should ask for?


----------



## jimmytammy

The Princess said:


> TODAY IS THE DAY!!!! Leaving in 2 hours!!!


Hope you have a great trip!!


----------



## jimmytammy

*Happy Labor Day folks!!!!*


----------



## DiznyDi

JT we're at 96 days.  See you in December 
Enjoy Aulani! Beautiful magnificent place.  You won't want to come home.  A lot has changed since DDad and I were there.  Someday I'll return for a nice l-o-n-g stay.  Make sure you enjoy the almond croissant with your coffee.  And buy the refillable mug - you'll be drinking coffee all day long.  Best coffee I've ever enjoyed.  Ahh the memory.....

Princess - have a great trip! Come back and tell us all about it.  I hope the rains have subsided for your trip.

Corinne your 3 weeks will go by pretty quickly.  Oh the anticipation.....

Happy Labor Day!


----------



## Granny

The Princess said:


> TODAY IS THE DAY!!!! Leaving in 2 hours!!!



Well I'd think you'd be a bit more excited about it!   


Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## Granny




----------



## wildernessDad

We're at 95 days until VWL!  Should I break out the dancing men?  Yeah, I should!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> KAT, thanks in bunches for all your help and advise in helping us prepare for this trip.  You and Cheer4Bison have given us some great info over the last few months in helping us get ready!  One more question, room views?  We have a one bedroom ocean view, anything in particular we should ask for?



You're welcome Jimmy!  We've booked 3 OV rooms at Aulani (2 for us and 1 for my nephews honeymoon) and my request has been high floor over looking Waikolohe valley.  That will keep you away from the ocean view rooms that look towards the 4 seasons.  This was our 1BR in 2012 - room 1406:


----------



## sleepydog25

The Princess said:


> TODAY IS THE DAY!!!! Leaving in 2 hours!!!


Have a grand trip!!


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT and Di, thanks for the great suggestions!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> KAT and Di, thanks for the great suggestions!!



And Di's suggestion for the almond croissant is right on.  Had one almost every day!  Then when I saw them at Boardwalk I knew exactly what I'd get there too.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

WDW News Today posted this nice video on VWL/Copper Creek construction:






The work on the pool is definitely moving along as is the work on the cabins closest to VWL.  Are those chimney's appearing on the cabins?  If so are fireplaces going in?


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> WDW News Today posted this nice video on VWL/Copper Creek construction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The work on the pool is definitely moving along as is the work on the cabins closest to VWL.  Are those chimney's appearing on the cabins?  If so are fireplaces going in?



*Kathy*...thanks so much for posting this.  I hadn't seen anything in a few weeks and this is the most definitive video I've seen.  Lots of progress, so who knows when they will wrap this up?  It's not like they have construction weather delays during the winter months like they do up north.  

I am not a construction expert but I do think those look like chimney flues coming out of the roofs.  What a smart idea...fits in perfectly with the theming, doesn't really cost all that much to install, and adds a big "WOW" moment to the selling points.  I think these cabins are going to be quite beautiful inside (as are the Poly Bungalows).   Add a porch with a couple of rocking chairs on the Bay Lake side and you've got a great concept!

As for the pool, I don't know if anyone can tell at this point but it doesn't show any zero gravity feature.  I'm shocked if they don't include this as it seems to be a very popular feature and one that they didn't put into the main pool.  But it may be coming and I just don't see it?

By the way, I thought the video was great except for the choice of music.  I think bluegrass music is more of a FW fit, while the majestic sounds of the WL music (Aaron Copland) would have been a much better fit for video.  How's that for nit picking?


----------



## sleepydog25

I agree with the music choice--much more FW than WL-esque.  Aaron Copland would have been a much better choice.  As for the chimneys, it does appear as if that's what those are, though I'm surprised they'd make such an addition.  Likely, I'll never see them in person except on a tour.  I think either end of the pool could still be zero entry, but what I'm most curios about are the pipes sticking up throughout the footprint of the new pool.  Are those typical or could they perhaps, just maybe, be air pipes for bubbling springs?  I'd be thrilled if that was the case as I always felt the "springs" in the Hidden Springs pool were a cool and unique feature.  Thanks for the video, *KAT*!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> *Kathy*...thanks so much for posting this.  I hadn't seen anything in a few weeks and this is the most definitive video I've seen.  Lots of progress, so who knows when they will wrap this up?  It's not like they have construction weather delays during the winter months like they do up north.
> 
> I am not a construction expert but I do think those look like chimney flues coming out of the roofs.  What a smart idea...fits in perfectly with the theming, doesn't really cost all that much to install, and adds a big "WOW" moment to the selling points.  I think these cabins are going to be quite beautiful inside (as are the Poly Bungalows).   Add a porch with a couple of rocking chairs on the Bay Lake side and you've got a great concept!
> 
> As for the pool, I don't know if anyone can tell at this point but it doesn't show any zero gravity feature.  I'm shocked if they don't include this as it seems to be a very popular feature and one that they didn't put into the main pool.  But it may be coming and I just don't see it?
> 
> By the way, I thought the video was great except for the choice of music.  I think bluegrass music is more of a FW fit, while the majestic sounds of the WL music (Aaron Copland) would have been a much better fit for video.  How's that for nit picking?



Definitely not the best representative music Granny!  But they did a pretty good job looking around so I guess a pass can be given.   

I'm wondering if the zero entry will be in that center area?  It seems to jog out a bit there although it's not definitely clear that it will be.  Without a zero entry at the main pool I'd bet good money that they will have it here.  

I can be a sucker for a fireplace - wasn't thinking that might show up.  



sleepydog25 said:


> I agree with the music choice--much more FW than WL-esque.  Aaron Copland would have been a much better choice.  As for the chimneys, it does appear as if that's what those are, though I'm surprised they'd make such an addition.  Likely, I'll never see them in person except on a tour.  I think either end of the pool could still be zero entry, but what I'm most curios about are the pipes sticking up throughout the footprint of the new pool.  Are those typical or could they perhaps, just maybe, be air pipes for bubbling springs?  I'd be thrilled if that was the case as I always felt the "springs" in the Hidden Springs pool were a cool and unique feature.  Thanks for the video, *KAT*!



I wonder about those pipes too.  It's going to be closer to a geyser if alll those pipes are "springs" though!  I'm with you and definitely hoping that feature is included again.


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for the video KAT!  I am not keen on the music either but maybe the videographer felt the need that the cabins were more in line with a bunch of hicks, rather than those amongst us VWL groupies who are more refined than that and prefer the majesty of the Lodge and Villas 
I do believe those are chimneys, from a carpenters perspective


----------



## Starwind

I am wondering if they are "real" or "fake" chimneys ?

Around here almost all fireplaces are natural gas.  Some builders just have the metal vent stack required for it, while others will have that put then put a fake chimney around it so it has the "look" of a chimney.

While having a chimney suggests a fireplace, it would be any kind of fireplace, including electric and the chimney is purely cosmetic to add to the theming.

SW


----------



## sleepydog25

Starwind said:


> I am wondering if they are "real" or "fake" chimneys ?
> 
> Around here almost all fireplaces are natural gas.  Some builders just have the metal vent stack required for it, while others will have that put then put a fake chimney around it so it has the "look" of a chimney.
> 
> While having a chimney suggests a fireplace, it would be any kind of fireplace, including electric and the chimney is purely cosmetic to add to the theming.
> 
> SW


Welcome, *Starwind*!  I agree that they're most likely going to be _faux_ fireplaces and wind up being electric "gizmos."  I could be totally wrong, but I can't see DVC adding anything that would produce a real flame in an enclosed space.

And on a totally different note, I am extremely bummed about news that popped up on a feed of mine.  Seriously?! What's next, a pantsuit wearing Ariel?
https://www.yahoo.com/style/jasmine-just-got-most-drastic-190853291.html


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks for the video KAT!  I am not keen on the music either but maybe the videographer felt the need that the cabins were more in line with a bunch of hicks, rather than those amongst us VWL groupies who are more refined than that and prefer the majesty of the Lodge and Villas
> I do believe those are chimneys, from a carpenters perspective



Jimmy...I think you nailed it on the "cabin hicks"!  

Thanks for the confirmation of chimneys.



sleepydog25 said:


> Welcome, *Starwind*!  I agree that they're most likely going to be _faux_ fireplaces and wind up being electric "gizmos."  I could be totally wrong, but I can't see DVC adding anything that would produce a real flame in an enclosed space.



You're probably right, Sleepy.  Though I think the lobby fireplaces have a gas flame, don't they?  Seems to me that if they put a non-removable glass front on it, they could easily have a gas fireplace in the cabins.  I agree that I'll never see it unless I go on a tour.  



> And on a totally different note, I am extremely bummed about news that popped up on a feed of mine.  Seriously?! What's next, a pantsuit wearing Ariel?
> https://www.yahoo.com/style/jasmine-just-got-most-drastic-190853291.html



Oh no, they killed the "I Dream of Jeannie" look?  I hate to say it, but it looks like it is moving closer to Elsa's look.  Frozen is taking over the World!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> You're probably right, Sleepy.  Though I think the lobby fireplaces have a gas flame, don't they?  Seems to me that if they put a non-removable glass front on it, they could easily have a gas fireplace in the cabins.  I agree that I'll never see it unless I go on a tour.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, they killed the "I Dream of Jeannie" look?  I hate to say it, but it looks like it is moving closer to Elsa's look.  Frozen is taking over the World!!!


True enough about the lobby fireplaces and the possibility of them doing it in the cabins (in fact, I think they'd look great there), but I guess my thoughts run to why include an explosive gas outlet in cabins?  The lobbies do have them but can be easily monitored and have lots of open air.  Still, it's quite possible they could put them in, though as you say, I'll never see them except on tour.

As for Jasmine, she has always been my favorite princess (not based on personality ), and I don't understand the change.  Sigh.


----------



## Starwind

The other danger of gas fireplaces is they get hot.  If you thought the exterior of the door of an oven was hot, it has NOTHING on the sealed glass front of the natural gas fireplace we have in our home.  We are fortunate we don't have kids, but if we did that would be a serious concern.  Even when just the pilot is on it gets pretty hot to the touch.  The mantle around the thing also gets hot (thought not burn-hot) when the fireplace is actively on. 

Between something that could leak or go kaboom to the burn danger, I am thinking if they do put a fireplace in it will be some electric thing that perhaps won't even generate much or any heat but be more for the look and feel.  Besides, most of the year there wouldn't be a functional use for something with heat.

Whatever they do, we are hoping they are finished by our December 2017 trip.  We haven't decided if we will be in the hotel or the villas yet, but I was thinking if the presumed-villas in the current hotel are finished and available we would like to try one of those   WL is our favourite resort and we stay there every trip we take to WDW (sometimes in a split stay so we can try another resort).

Sleepydog25:  thanks for the welcome 

SW


----------



## Kathymford

I totally get that some may feel that Jasmine's previous top was a bit revealing. It was basically a bikini top after all. Apparently there were complaints. But talking about going overboard on the re-design. There are plenty of levels between bikini top and long sleeves. And in FL heat? Odd, odd choice ...


----------



## DisneyDad61

I enjoyed the video as well. It has been a little while since I had seen anything this definitive regarding the exteNot of the construction. Haven't seen much on Humphrey's page either for a while.
Yes, those are chimney structures going in on top of the roofs. Based on the lack of any other piping or any other type of conduit, these will be faux chimney stacks. I guess if you think about it, a typical rustic log type cabin in the woods normally does have a fireplace and chimney.
From a Risk Management perspective, the liability of having a real gas-type enclosed fireplace is still too risky, more risky with children, of course. So there will not be a legitimate fireplace in the cabins. 
Now the video and pictures also show a reasonably decent roof overhang out what I call the front of the cabin (facing the water). It would appear that this would likely be the porch ' patio area. There is also a small but noticeable overhang out the back as well. Why I mention this is that the roof area is mis-leading as to the actual size of the cabins. I am trying to ascertain whether these will be 2 or 3 bedroom cabins but considering the actual size of the cabin itself (within the 4 walls), it will be no bigger than a 2 bedroom from what I can now see. I do hope that they do create a nice porch area with rocking chairs, etc.
As for the new DVC pool, it does look like a zero entry area is being created on the left side (as you face the lake). What I do not understand is the reason the pipes are showing in the pool when it has not even been dug out yet. The pipes will be in the way of the future digging within the pool itself.....kinda odd to me...

With what is likely the Lodge DVC 2 bedroom being built over at Saratoga Springs and the fact that (at least initially) there has been a filing made for "x" number of villa's (I forgot the number), I am thinking that based on previous timing of pre-sales that Copper Creek could start their pre-sales in the Dec - Feb 2017 time frame. Even with a reasonably decent number of points still available at the Polynesian.

Right now my biggest question is how the progress is coming inside the lodge. Pretty hard to get any real information on that side of things.


----------



## jimmytammy

Boarding for Dallas in a few then off to Aulani!  Will try to post some pics once settled in. I am a bit more savvy with the new IPhone with pictures and such so will do my best to share


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Boarding for Dallas in a few then off to Aulani!  Will try to post some pics once settled in. I am a bit more savvy with the new IPhone with pictures and such so will do my best to share



Have an amazing time Jimmy & Tammy! We like pictures!


----------



## yaksack

Subscribing.


----------



## yaksack

We liked the Ellen ride.  RIP


----------



## sarahk0204

Are you headed to VWL this Christmas season?





I am the overall coordinator for the 14th Annual Christmas Tree Exchange at the DVC resorts. At each resort, someone donates a Christmas tree for the room, and someone organizes the exchange so that several families can share the tree. 

The link to the tree exchange page with more info can be found here:
http://www.disboards.com/threads/14th-annual-dvc-christmas-tree-exchange.3525901/

We are always looking for more people to share in the fun.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Boarding for Dallas in a few then off to Aulani!  Will try to post some pics once settled in. I am a bit more savvy with the new IPhone with pictures and such so will do my best to share



Have a great trip Jimmy, Tammy and Casey!


----------



## sleepydog25

*JT*, by the time you read this, you may very well be in the far off "Land" of Hawai'i.  Have a great trip!  I visited once years ago on TDY status (military types will know what that means ), and it was a welcome relief from the February chill in Alaska.

*Kathy*, personally I don't see anything wrong with Jasmine's old top nor the hip-hugging bottom.  *Luv* knows this about me. Truly, my biggest gripe (aside from this personal one) is that it seems cheaply-made.  Perhaps I'll change my mind in person. . .

And a warm welcome to our possibly new Groupies, *DisneyDad61, yaksack, sarahk0204, *and* Starwind* (again). If you posted before without me noticing (I am feeble of mind on occasion), then consider this a welcome back; if this is, indeed, your first time posting here, all of us hope you'll pull up a rocker and join in our merry band.  If you'd rather just lurk a little, that's fine, too.  We love new Groupies, and we think you'll find us to the friendliest group on the DIS--no drama, stress-free, and more like family than friends in many instances.  If you'd like to let us know of your trip plans (we keep them on Page 1), please drop me a PM.  Same goes with birthdays/anniversaries except let *KAT4DISNEY* know. Or you can just opt to drop in from time to time.  Either way, welcome aboard!


----------



## Granny

*yaksack, Starwind* and *DisneyDad61*...welcome and thanks for dropping in!  Feel free to stick around or just come back and visit any time you like!  

*sarahk0204*...welcome to you as well, and thank you for your undertaking with the tree sharing for this year.  We appreciate your efforts!


----------



## Granny

Kathymford said:


> I totally get that some may feel that Jasmine's previous top was a bit revealing. It was basically a bikini top after all.



I suppose this is true, but more like a 1960's Annette Funicello top than the miniscule ones of today!  It just didn't seem very immodest in today's world, especially when you look around at what some of the WDW guests are wearing! 



> Apparently there were complaints.



I could see some complaints from inhabitants/descendants of that region, especially on religious grounds.  But general population complaints?  Geez, I guess they're going to tell Disney that they want the Aladdin movie updated with the new Jasmine outfit and re-released?  





> But talking about going overboard on the re-design. There are plenty of levels between bikini top and long sleeves. And in FL heat? Odd, odd choice ...



I agree with this.  Like I said before, I think they are going for the faux-Elsa look!


----------



## Granny

Okay, here's another video from youtube ostensibly taken on 9/3/16...though it shows our Mickey topiary back in place?  In any event, it gives some new views of the construction. 







And for those who just want a couple of quick views, these were from this video.

First the pool...

 


And then the cabins...


 

This picture of the cabins shows the considerable overhand in the back which suggests a nice back porch area.  Also, looking at the cabins it just doesn't look like they are big enough to be 3BR unless they do a THV type of third room.

Anyway, we all need our construction fixes, so hopefully these will add to the ones we've already recently seen.


----------



## yaksack

I just found this thread, but have always loved the WL.  Our next trip begins 2/4/17.  I cannot wait.  
We are hoping for small crowds, short lines and mild weather.  We usally go in August, but the heat and crowds were killer last year (2015).  I am getting cranky in my old age.


----------



## Dean Marino

Starwind said:


> The other danger of gas fireplaces is they get hot.  If you thought the exterior of the door of an oven was hot, it has NOTHING on the sealed glass front of the natural gas fireplace we have in our home.  We are fortunate we don't have kids, but if we did that would be a serious concern.  Even when just the pilot is on it gets pretty hot to the touch.  The mantle around the thing also gets hot (thought not burn-hot) when the fireplace is actively on.
> 
> Between something that could leak or go kaboom to the burn danger, I am thinking if they do put a fireplace in it will be some electric thing that perhaps won't even generate much or any heat but be more for the look and feel.  Besides, most of the year there wouldn't be a functional use for something with heat.
> 
> Whatever they do, we are hoping they are finished by our December 2017 trip.  We haven't decided if we will be in the hotel or the villas yet, but I was thinking if the presumed-villas in the current hotel are finished and available we would like to try one of those   WL is our favourite resort and we stay there every trip we take to WDW (sometimes in a split stay so we can try another resort).
> 
> Sleepydog25:  thanks for the welcome
> 
> SW



Very true.  So I must point out....we don't HAVE these in the classic VWL  As time goes by, my wife and I are reminded (constantly), that we "homed" in the right place.  And gotta ask.... FLORIDA?  GAS FIREPLACE?  Seriously - what were you thinking? .


----------



## Starwind

Dean Marino said:


> Very true.  So I must point out....we don't HAVE these in the classic VWL  As time goes by, my wife and I are reminded (constantly), that we "homed" in the right place.  And gotta ask.... FLORIDA?  GAS FIREPLACE?  Seriously - what were you thinking? .



Oh I have seen crazy things:  gas fireplaces in Texas.  Actually, wood fireplaces too.


----------



## Starwind

Thanks for all the welcomes. I have lurked here for a very long time...  just didn't have anything to say 'til now.  

And yep, you guys are definitely much nicer and friendlier and no drama 

SW


----------



## DisneyDad61

Yes..and I as well am a lurker for years now. Mostly read but respond every now and then. Since I am a VWL DVC member, I do lurk here alot...
Anyways you all are great and glad to get an official intro to you fine folks.

I will do my best to brave more thoughtful interaction with you guys from now on.


----------



## twokats

Starwind and DisneyDad61, glad you and the others have come out of lurkdom and joined us.  Hope all the groupies have a good weekend.
Jimmie, hope you arrived safely and enjoy your trip.


----------



## Corinne

Cannot wait to live vicariously through you Jimmy & Tammy! Have a great trip!!!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

WELCOME DisneyDad61 & Starwind !


----------



## Granny

yaksack said:


> I just found this thread, but have always loved the WL.  Our next trip begins 2/4/17.  I cannot wait.
> We are hoping for small crowds, short lines and mild weather.  We usally go in August, but the heat and crowds were killer last year (2015).  I am getting cranky in my old age.



I think you will find that time to be about as low of crowds as any time at WDW.  It may be a bit cool but that's not a problem after you've dealt with the summer heat!   I'm not aware of any events that would make WDW crowded at that time.  There may be some attractions down since they like to refurb things during the slower months.  And the park hours are less...some parks close pretty early at that time of the year and we found ourselves at the villas at a relatively early part of the evening figuring out what we wanted to do.  But I'm sure you'll have a great time.  Glad you found the thread, and feel free to drop in any time!  



Starwind said:


> Thanks for all the welcomes. I have lurked here for a very long time...  just didn't have anything to say 'til now.
> 
> And yep, you guys are definitely much nicer and friendlier and no drama
> 
> SW



I guess I don't think that many people lurk on the DIS Boards but of course it makes total sense.  As you have seen, we try to focus on WL and VWL (and now CCV   ) but we do stray a bit and the moderators have given us a pretty free hand as long as we come back to the topic of the thread at some point.  Thanks for popping in. 



DisneyDad61 said:


> Yes..and I as well am a lurker for years now. Mostly read but respond every now and then. Since I am a VWL DVC member, I do lurk here alot...
> Anyways you all are great and glad to get an official intro to you fine folks.
> 
> I will do my best to brave more thoughtful interaction with you guys from now on.



Glad you joined in!  And I'm not sure all of our interaction is all that thoughtful!   

And if you really get brave, you can give Sleepy your vacation dates and he'll post it on the first page.  Many of us have gotten together at WDW over the years and it's always been great to meet people.  Thanks for "uncloaking" (Star Trek reference).


----------



## jimmytammy

*A great big welcome to all the new groupies live from Aulani!!!!  In other words, Aloha!!!!*


----------



## jimmytammy

View from our room


Good ol Mickey lighting the way





Tired but we made it, and let me say, from what we have seen just of Aulani, it was worth it!


Just after sunrise this AM.
Crazy thing this AM, T set her alarm on IPad for 9am, only problem, I Pad still on Eastern time, so at 3am, we are awake, but able to go back asleep, so all is good

Aulani is beautiful!!!  We are having a bit of trouble navigating our way around but gradually learning.  We are headed down to a character breakfast in a few mins.  KAT, we were not able to secure a room in suggested locale, but I think we were all so tired by the time we got here, anything would do.  As all can see from our view, no complaints.  We see about half the lagoon, and we are just above where the Starlit Hui show takes place, saw it from balcony last night in fact. The lagoon is where Lipoa who is the entertainer at Ohana told us she used to go when she was a little girl with her family.


----------



## Flossbolna

@jimmytammy we did the alarm thing, too one trip at WDW? Coming from Germany with a 6 hours time difference, my sister forgot to adjust the time on her mobile and set it for an alarm for our first morning for rope drop. So, we got up at 7am an showered. Since it was winter we were not surprised that it was dark outside. We felt horribly jet lagged though and when I went to fill our refillable mugs and looked at my clock to see how we were doing for time I realised that it was 1:45 am EST and 7:45am German time! No wonder we felt like hell! But we were able to get back to sleep and got up 6 hours later feeling much less jet lagged!

Have a great stay in Aulani, can't wait to get there myself!


----------



## jimmytammy

Floss, thats too funny!!  Not at that moment, Im sure, but funny nonetheless


----------



## jimmytammy

Character breakfast was awesome!!  I ate enough fruit to last me a lifetime.  Papaya was tops!  And the POG juice was to die for.  It was so good, will def. go back


----------



## Flossbolna

jimmytammy said:


> Floss, thats too funny!!  Not at that moment, Im sure, but funny nonetheless



Yes, it is a gOod story to tell! I am just glad we realised our mistake before heading to the bus stop and waiting in vain for a bus to take us to a theme park!


----------



## Granny

*Jimmy*...so glad to hear that you guys are settled in.  What a view!  I have to think that the tropical fruit is a highlight of that location.  Papaya is awesome, and if they have any mango you might want to give that a try as well.  Thanks for taking the time to share your trip so far, and the pictures.  We'll look forward to more of them!   Those time zone alarm stories from you and *Flossy* are a hoot...definitely something I prefer vicariously versus actually experiencing it myself!


----------



## Granny

Granny said:


> Okay, here's another video from youtube ostensibly taken on 9/3/16...though it shows our Mickey topiary back in place?



Okay Groupies...am I the only one excited to see the return of the Mickey topiary?


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Granny said:


> Okay Groupies...am I the only one excited to see the return of the Mickey topiary?


Woo Hooo!!! When were they replanted?


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Okay Groupies...am I the only one excited to see the return of the Mickey topiary?


Glad to see him back in place and welcoming us home!


----------



## Lakegirl

Granny said:


> Okay Groupies...am I the only one excited to see the return of the Mickey topiary?


Super excited!!!!!!  I had to double check to make sure it just wasn't an older picture reposted.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Okay Groupies...am I the only one excited to see the return of the Mickey topiary?


Nope, I'm very excited and pleased, though he's been moved from his original spot.  He seems real (as opposed to the artificial topiary, say, at HHI), too.  I wonder if the bison have/will return (ditto for geese at entrance)?  I sure would love to see them all return!  At least DVC Mickey is back in some form.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Just after sunrise this AM.
> Crazy thing this AM, T set her alarm on IPad for 9am, only problem, I Pad still on Eastern time, so at 3am, we are awake, but able to go back asleep, so all is good
> 
> Aulani is beautiful!!!  We are having a bit of trouble navigating our way around but gradually learning.  We are headed down to a character breakfast in a few mins.  KAT, we were not able to secure a room in suggested locale, but I think we were all so tired by the time we got here, anything would do.  As all can see from our view, no complaints.  We see about half the lagoon, and we are just above where the Starlit Hui show takes place, saw it from balcony last night in fact. The lagoon is where Lipoa who is the entertainer at Ohana told us she used to go when she was a little girl with her family.



That's a great view Jimmy!  Glad the trip went ok and that you're enjoying Hawaii!!!!  I always thought that would be kind of fun to look down on the Starlit Hui and to enjoy the music even if you didn't actually go down to the show.  

Have some papaya for me too - mmmmmmmm!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

We are headed over to Pearl Harbor in a bit.  Its 5:30 am here now.  We are on the 1st boat out to the Arizona.  I have always wanted to go, as I am as some of you know, a history buff(nut to others ).  My folks always, in 20 straight yrs in a row, always visited Pearl Harbor, even if they did nothing else but relax.  
We ate at Monkey Pod last night and really enjoyed it.  Went to Dole pineapple plantation too.  It was good to see, got a Dole Whip(got to say though, having one in WDW is a little more tasty).  I think what I enjoyed most about it was seeing the Mts. across the road. 
I have to say, Aulani, and Hawaii are breathtaking.  We are already talking the next trip!
Will try to post some pics soon.  Today and tomorrow will be busy days, so will do my best to get them up soon.


----------



## Granny

*Jimmy*...thanks for the update.  I know for sure that you will find the Arizona Memorial to be a stirring visit.  Being a history buff makes it even more memorable.  Great to hear that you are enjoying the island so much!


----------



## Dean Marino

Lakegirl said:


> Super excited!!!!!!  I had to double check to make sure it just wasn't an older picture reposted.




Folks?  Being a bit old & slow.... I missed this one .

Could someone point out the new WL Mickey Topiary?  I saw a SIGN..... looking for the TOPIARY.


----------



## jimmytammy

I knew the Arizona would be a somber experience, but to see it up close, to know those whole waters got us into WWII, makes it all the more somber.  So many lives changed that day, all for the want of more power.  Anytime I experience something like that, humbles me.  
A tad of info where Aulani is related, the Mt range just beyond Aulanis front door is where the bombers in the 1st wave flew over.  Most of the 1st Wave came in over the North Shore area, but the bombers flew west and back around over this area.





We felt honored to meet a vet of Pearl Harbor.  He was stationed at Schofield Barracks and is a native of Oahu



The oil still comes to the surface of the Arizona



The UsS Missouri watches over the Arizona



Aboard the Missouri


----------



## jimmytammy

The Punchbowl cemetery






Diamond Head and Waikiki off in the distance
Shot from last night at room


----------



## Granny

Beautiful photos Jimmy...and I was sure that the Arizona Memorial would be an emotional place for you as it is for anyone with an appreciation of what went on that day.  And I love the view from your room.  We keep saying that we'll never visit Aulani but your pictures and description make it very alluring!  Thanks for taking the time to post your pictures and impressions.


----------



## Granny

Dean Marino said:


> Folks?  Being a bit old & slow.... I missed this one .
> 
> Could someone point out the new WL Mickey Topiary?  I saw a SIGN..... looking for the TOPIARY.



Hi Dean!  You do have to look quick...they only show it for a second at the 16 second mark of the video!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Hi Dean!  You do have to look quick...they only show it for a second at the 16 second mark of the video!
> 
> View attachment 193766


And the location is new based on that quick look--off the main walkway confluence and down the sidewalk running between the north end of Classic VWL and the new suites wing of the Copper Creek project.  I guess they figured that was a more central location for the entire VWL complex?


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny do not hesitate to visit Aulani!  It is a great place, lots to do to keep you busy or do nothing at all.  I know the flight is daunting to think of but once here...WOW


----------



## DiznyDi

WELCOME new Groupies *yaksack, Starwind* and *DisneyDad61.  *So nice to have you here!

Our Mickey's back!  Yea!  I've really missed him!  Thanks Granny for posting the video showing current construction progress.

JT, Tammy and Casey, you've made it!  Ahh to be at Aulani......  Enjoy your trip! So glad you went to Pearl Harbor and the Punchbowl Cemetery.  Wonderful, beautiful, emotional, inspiring - so many emotions are evoked.  If they still have the Starlite Hui at Aulani make sure you go.  We sat on the ground as no chairs were available.  Go a little early so you can sit up close.  

Have a good week!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Granny do not hesitate to visit Aulani!  It is a great place, lots to do to keep you busy or do nothing at all.  I know the flight is daunting to think of but once here...WOW




I have been to Hawaii two times in my life but DW has not been yet.  We have talked about doing that trip but DW doesn't seem to be very enthusiastic about it.  And since I've already visited a couple of times, it isn't on my bucket list either.  If we did it, we would certainly want to combine it with a trip to DL which we haven't visited in twenty years.   But as we talk about our various trip options, it seems that we're at a point where long flights are a big drawback.  Orlando is a two hour flight which seems to be about our limit!  

Keep those reports coming Jimmy.  Love to hear your impressions of Aulani's amenities.


----------



## jimmytammy

After breakfast at Shorebird Grill(Outrigger Reef in Waikiki, this is the place my folks stayed for 20 yrs in a row) we went to the blowhole yesterday, also area where From Here To Eternity was filmed(famous beach scene), drove on past that area to some wonderful sights to behold(unexpected), then back to Diamond Head.  We intended to go early but parking lot was packed, so lady attendant told us come back between 1 and 4 and parking would be available. No wonder, because it was very hot then.  90 plus!  A native who was very nice walking behind us and frequented there keep saying how hot it was But we made it to the top!  I am one and done on that!! I give, I submit, the mountain has conquered.  I have pictures to prove, and will post those soon as Tammy helps me out Wanted to make swap meet at Aloha Bowl but didn't get there in time.  We are already talking about all we missed in Waikiki and Honolulu and would like to stay 2 nights at Outrigger after arriving on next trip before heading to Aulani to chill out.  This side of Island, completely different from Waikiki.  Its like a big party over there, Aulani is all about relaxation, chilling out, veggingand we love it!

Today, headed to Bonzai Pipeline where Capt D will surf for the 1st time ever...not!!  But giving him a hard time anyway, he is my son after all.  SO when the folks(*Rich and Tom*) who will be at the meet in Dec see him, I fully intend for you to question him about his adventures riding the big waves
Also heading to Polynesian Cultural Center this PM.  So a full day ahead


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> ...we went to the blowhole yesterday, also area where From Here To Eternity was filmed(famous beach scene)....



Oh, so that was you and Tammy that the paparazzi photographed yesterday!


 


You guys make a cute couple!  




> Today, headed to Bonzai Pipeline where Capt D will surf for the 1st time ever...not!!  But giving him a hard time anyway, he is my son after all.  SO when the folks(*Rich and Tom*) who will be at the meet in Dec see him, I fully intend for you to question him about his adventures riding the big waves



What?  DDad and I give anyone a hard time?  I'm just shocked that you might think that!  

We might have to ask him to sign our Duke Kahanamoku t-shirts though.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> You guys make a cute couple!



Yep, that was us(until the police were called and the crowd had to break it up). Capt D was really embarassed too and refused to acknowledge that he knew us


----------



## DiznyDi

I nearly spilled my coffee!  Too funny!


----------



## jimmytammy

Di, watch out!!  Coffee is hot(sorta like that picture Granny shared of me n T on the Beach)
*Disclaimer: For any of you new folks, please disregard our silliness here(or not, and if you feel so inclined, please feel free to join in).  We are usually not this risqué but understand, Granny, DiznyDi, myself, and many others here are a really tight bunch, enough so we feel we can pick on each other without repercussion or backlash.  Many of us have met each other over the years at WDW and we truly are a family of sorts.  So don't let our shenanigans scare you off.*
Now, back to our regularly scheduled shenanigans!!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Di, watch out!!  Coffee is hot(sorta like that picture Granny shared of me n T on the Beach)
> *Disclaimer: For any of you new folks, please disregard our silliness here(or not, and if you feel so inclined, please feel free to join in).  We are usually not this risqué but understand, Granny, DiznyDi, myself, and many others here are a really tight bunch, enough so we feel we can pick on each other without repercussion or backlash.  Many of us have met each other over the years at WDW and we truly are a family of sorts.  So don't let our shenanigans scare you off.*
> Now, back to our regularly scheduled shenanigans!!


Okay, so using the word risque in relation to that picture from _*FHTE*_?  Now, that's TRULY funny!!    For it's time, I will admit, it was a bit .  Actually, it's these types of shared moments that make our Groupies special and welcoming--that's one of the things that appealed to me.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Jimmy -* Remind Capt D that _"Work is for people that don't surf"_ and that one or the other will happen soon enough - choose wisely . . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> *Jimmy -* Remind Capt D that _"Work is for people that don't surf"_ and that one or the other will happen soon enough - choose wisely . . .


Wow, thats deep *Dad*!  And I am not talking about all the water that Capt D went under trying to surf the other day I am counting on you and *Granny *to do your part in a bit of harassment about surfing the pipeline for his 1st time out


----------



## jimmytammy

Some more Aulani shots









Views from top of Diamond Head


----------



## jimmytammy

Blowhole



Area where From Here To Eternity was shot






This bus brought a load of folks from Aulani over to the same area



Shorebird Grill breakfast at The Outrigger Reef Waikiki(my folks stay here)



View from Shorebird



Punchbowl Cemetery


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Looks like you're having a fabulous time Jimmy!  Thanks for sharing your trip and the pictures - soooo wish we had a trip in the planning stages for there.  We're a bit lucky though in that it actually is a "last minute" option for us.    Takes about the same amount of time to get there as WDW and usually better availability at Aulani.

Now there is one thing I forgot to mention about Hawaii.....you won't want to leave!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT
We can already feel the effects of not wanting to leave


----------



## Granny

Another sad reminder of Disney's plans for our beloved VWL, as posted on another board.  The Fall 2016 edition of Disney FILES magazine says the transition to the new name will begin on October 25




  You know, every time I hear that new name and the spin Disney puts on the "new, more richly themed name"  (where's that throwing up emoticon?), it just makes me a little angry.  I was in marketing my whole career and I understand selling and spin, but one thing we always knew was that new sales should not come at the expense of valued customers.  I don't blame Disney for wanting to add a DVC resort at Wilderness Lodge, but the whole concept that VWL owners are better off with the change is a joke.


Okay...I feel better now.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Another sad reminder of Disney's plans for our beloved VWL, as posted on another board.  The Fall 2016 edition of Disney FILES magazine says the transition to the new name will begin on October 25
> 
> View attachment 194910
> 
> 
> You know, every time I hear that new name and the spin Disney puts on the "new, more richly themed name"  (where's that throwing up emoticon?), it just makes me a little angry.  I was in marketing my whole career and I understand selling and spin, but one thing we always knew was that new sales should not come at the expense of valued customers.  I don't blame Disney for wanting to add a DVC resort at Wilderness Lodge, but the whole concept that VWL owners are better off with the change is a joke.
> 
> 
> Okay...I feel better now.


Like you, I understand (though still rue) the decision to cash in on more DVC resorts as they appear to be money makers. Also like you, I hate spin for spin's sake. The theme and story are already full and rich at VWL--just make the new one its own story.  Heck, they could even dovetail the CCVC backstory to the success of VWL, a "gold rush" style story or the like. With how DVD is promoting Classic VWL, it seems as if they have painted the Mercedes a new color, added new leather, waxed it, and insist on calling it a Jaguar when the Mercedes is still darn great (sorry, a pretty poor analogy but I'm sleep deprived, ok?).


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Another sad reminder of Disney's plans for our beloved VWL, as posted on another board.  The Fall 2016 edition of Disney FILES magazine says the transition to the new name will begin on October 25
> 
> View attachment 194910
> 
> 
> You know, every time I hear that new name and the spin Disney puts on the "new, more richly themed name"  (where's that throwing up emoticon?), it just makes me a little angry.  I was in marketing my whole career and I understand selling and spin, but one thing we always knew was that new sales should not come at the expense of valued customers.  I don't blame Disney for wanting to add a DVC resort at Wilderness Lodge, but the whole concept that VWL owners are better off with the change is a joke.
> 
> 
> Okay...I feel better now.



I had not read the Disney Files yet but that makes me want to write DVC - again.  It made me feel better the first time.  It won't change a thing but at least one person there knows that we aren't all bought into their spin of more enrichment and deeper exploration for VWL.  The only thing they are exploring and enriching is the depths of their pockets!  And we're just a side show they have to tell is better off as the new big top goes up.


----------



## Flossbolna

I recently had my travel agent to add transfers from our DCL cruise to VWL after the cruise and I even joked with her about whether she should still book them for going to Villas at the Wilderness Lodge or already to Boulder Ridge Villas. She replies to my email and said that she booked our transfers to BRV and I got all confused why she booked us transfers to the Beach Club! The BRV acronym is so strange - and ugly! At least it is not a sandwich...

But it seems like we might indeed be staying at BRV and not VWL. I am very sad about this since I am a relatively new owner there and this will be my first stay there (used points for Disneyland last year).


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The only thing they are exploring and enriching is the depths of their pockets!



Okay *Kathy*, this really was a laugh out loud moment (am I allowed to say that without using the acronym?).     As bad as it seems sometimes, at the end of the day we are lucky to stay anywhere at WDW much less a place as wonderful as VWL.  

But suffice it to say, I don't see us ever calling ourselves the BRV Groupies!


----------



## Granny

Flossbolna said:


> But it seems like we might indeed be staying at BRV and not VWL. I am very sad about this since I am a relatively new owner there and this will be my first stay there (used points for Disneyland last year).



*Flossy*...don't let us veteran Groupies get you down.  We're just griping and groaning because like so many things in this life, it seems like the "good old days" were always better in some regards.   But really, I know that VWL will be a great resort no matter what they call it, and you will have a wonderful stay after your cruise.  So much of experiencing life is about the attitude we bring, and I don't want you to start off your stay with disappointment or sadness.  I believe it will be an awesome trip for you.

I already know our December stay at VWL will be amazing.  The VWL decorations, the music and the Big Honkin' Groupie Meet will make it a tremendous trip!  

And what the heck, at least they brought back our Mickey topiary!


----------



## Granny

Sorry to hog the thread my fellow Groupies, but I just saw this and of the millions of cute videos on youtube, this may be one of the most adorable I've seen.









Hard to believe this 3 year old can sing so clearly!  And it's Disney related!  As a bonus to the Groupie ladies, my guess is that the Dad is pretty hunky in addition to being someone who knows how to raise a kid!


----------



## Flossbolna

Granny said:


> *Flossy*...don't let us veteran Groupies get you down.  We're just griping and groaning because like so many things in this life, it seems like the "good old days" were always better in some regards.   But really, I know that VWL will be a great resort no matter what they call it, and you will have a wonderful stay after your cruise.  So much of experiencing life is about the attitude we bring, and I don't want you to start off your stay with disappointment or sadness.  I believe it will be an awesome trip for you.
> 
> I already know our December stay at VWL will be amazing.  The VWL decorations, the music and the Big Honkin' Groupie Meet will make it a tremendous trip!
> 
> And what the heck, at least they brought back our Mickey topiary!



Thanks! We are all set to do our best to ignore the construction! I had a trip with freakishly cold and rainy weather and pool refurb at AKL where we were staying in February 2010 and it is still one of my favorite trips because it was the first time I brought my sister along. I wish we would have been able to not feel like we brought the German winter with us to Florida, but we still made so many wonderful memories that are far more important now to me!

And I am so excited to finally stay at my other home resort (my first contract is the BWV) that I am sure that I will love the trip for all the wonderful aspects of the resort (whatever it will be called) like the direct boat to the MK, the amazing main lobby and the wonderful DVC lobby, the lovely pool, the splurge on a one bedroom for two people, the Christmas decorations, the walking path to Fort Wilderness to go running on - and now the returned Mickey topiary!! 

And to a certain extent as a numb it is easier for me to actually be excited about the new stuff coming. The new pool could be really amazing, the new restaurant building at the water front seems to have a lot of potential for a lovely seating area. And who knows, maybe I will even get a chance to book CCV at the 7-month window and get to stay in the lobby building itself. And the beach that was taken away would now have lost all its charm anyway with what they are doing to the beaches all over property right now. So, I feel that this is one loss that does not weigh as much anymore...


----------



## Dean Marino

Granny said:


> Another sad reminder of Disney's plans for our beloved VWL, as posted on another board.  The Fall 2016 edition of Disney FILES magazine says the transition to the new name will begin on October 25
> 
> View attachment 194910
> 
> 
> You know, every time I hear that new name and the spin Disney puts on the "new, more richly themed name"  (where's that throwing up emoticon?), it just makes me a little angry.  I was in marketing my whole career and I understand selling and spin, but one thing we always knew was that new sales should not come at the expense of valued customers.  I don't blame Disney for wanting to add a DVC resort at Wilderness Lodge, but the whole concept that VWL owners are better off with the change is a joke.
> 
> 
> Okay...I feel better now.




No problem - until I have to PAY for a new DVC.  Leave us alone, do what you wish.... do NOT try to get me to PAY for it.  I have a contract:  HONOR IT.


----------



## sleepydog25

Flossbolna said:


> Thanks! We are all set to do our best to ignore the construction! I had a trip with freakishly cold and rainy weather and pool refurb at AKL where we were staying in February 2010 and it is still one of my favorite trips because it was the first time I brought my sister along. I wish we would have been able to not feel like we brought the German winter with us to Florida, but we still made so many wonderful memories that are far more important now to me!
> 
> And I am so excited to finally stay at my other home resort (my first contract is the BWV) that I am sure that I will love the trip for all the wonderful aspects of the resort (whatever it will be called) like the direct boat to the MK, the amazing main lobby and the wonderful DVC lobby, the lovely pool, the splurge on a one bedroom for two people, the Christmas decorations, the walking path to Fort Wilderness to go running on - and now the returned Mickey topiary!!
> 
> And to a certain extent as a numb it is easier for me to actually be excited about the new stuff coming. The new pool could be really amazing, the new restaurant building at the water front seems to have a lot of potential for a lovely seating area. And who knows, maybe I will even get a chance to book CCV at the 7-month window and get to stay in the lobby building itself. And the beach that was taken away would now have lost all its charm anyway with what they are doing to the beaches all over property right now. So, I feel that this is one loss that does not weigh as much anymore...


Great way to look at it, *Flossy*!  As *Granny* said, those of us who have known and love VWL for a long time are a bit sad to see the changes. . .changes we thought unnecessary.  Still, I point to our trip last February. Despite the construction, the loss of much of the wilderness feel we had come to love, and the many changes we questioned (and still do), the Lodge was still a great place to stay.  As I've often remarked, the majestic music still plays; the crickets still chirrup and the lanterns flicker; the restaurants are still unique; the boats still run and horns still blow; and in the end, there's no place we like better.  You will have a great trip and make many new, wondrous memories.  As for* Luv* and me?  We'll get beyond the changes.  Perhaps even a little bit of the beach will survive which would please us immensely. We bellyache a little because that's human nature; yet, in the end, we know how fortunate we are to have a luxury like VWL. . .and it will ALWAYS be VWL to us.


----------



## dbavis

Hey everyone... we're working on purchasing a resale contract for VWL and just wanted to say hi.  The Wilderness Lodge has always been my favorite resort even though we just stayed there for the first time this past summer.  It is the first Disney resort we ever visited.  We had lunch on arrival day at WCC during our trip in 2008.  Ever since we've made a point to stop by each trip for lunch or dinner and to just take in the beauty of the resort.  We did a split stay this summer at VWL and Poly and, to my surprise, I ended up liking VWL more than Poly.  Now we're buying into DVC and looking forward to many more trips 'home'.


----------



## Lakegirl

dbavis said:


> Hey everyone... we're working on purchasing a resale contract for VWL and just wanted to say hi.  The Wilderness Lodge has always been my favorite resort even though we just stayed there for the first time this past summer.  It is the first Disney resort we ever visited.  We had lunch on arrival day at WCC during our trip in 2008.  Ever since we've made a point to stop by each trip for lunch or dinner and to just take in the beauty of the resort.  We did a split stay this summer at VWL and Poly and, to my surprise, I ended up liking VWL more than Poly.  Now we're buying into DVC and looking forward to many more trips 'home'.


Welcome!!! This group is filled with wonderful people who share a love for Disney and VWL.  They are a wealth of information!!!


----------



## Granny

dbavis said:


> Hey everyone... we're working on purchasing a resale contract for VWL and just wanted to say hi.  The Wilderness Lodge has always been my favorite resort even though we just stayed there for the first time this past summer.  It is the first Disney resort we ever visited.  We had lunch on arrival day at WCC during our trip in 2008.  Ever since we've made a point to stop by each trip for lunch or dinner and to just take in the beauty of the resort.  We did a split stay this summer at VWL and Poly and, to my surprise, I ended up liking VWL more than Poly.  Now we're buying into DVC and looking forward to many more trips 'home'.



Here's a little Moose Dust (our version of Pixie Dust, WL style)coming your way for your resale contract to go smoothly!  Good luck!


----------



## jimmytammy

Pictures will be forthcoming but we got to visit some pretty famous sites today!  Where Jurassic Park was shot in part, and Jurassic World along with a bunch of there movies and shows.  Awesome, awesome place!  Got back to Aulani and just chilled.  Cant D and I went snorkeling in the reef then boogie boarding int he lagoon, then we all just sank in some chairs by the pool and reminisced about this past week.

As for VWL, it will always be VWL in our hearts, this thread will remain(got a feeling Sleepy would never let it die )as such as long as we all carry the torch.  I too look forward to the coming years of the remainder of our contract, but the story will remain the same.


----------



## Flossbolna

I have to say that one of the things that makes me happy about my VWL points is that I have found this group. At first I was a bit surprised to read through pages of birthday greetings on a resort board thread, but now I see how this is part of the friendly quality of this thread! I wish there would be something similar for my other home resort!


----------



## DiznyDi

WELCOME *dbavis  *Like Granny, here's a little moose dust all goes smoothly with your resale contract.

Thanks JT for sharing your wonderful photos! Brings back such vivid fond memories.  DDad has promised to take me back again someday.

Enjoy your week-end!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . . . . . . . the whole concept that VWL owners are better off with the change is a joke. . . . . .



Spin is Spin . . . doesn't matter where or who it is from in life . . . mostly it is insultive and often makes one think "they think we are stupid".



Granny said:


> . . . . . . at the end of the day we are lucky to stay anywhere at WDW much less a place as wonderful as VWL. . . . . . . . . .



*Granny,* I don't disagree, but it is because each owner has made it so, with hard work and dedication; never forget the initial price and the maintenance fees; makes me think Disney is the lucky one . . . . .

And to all of us that are disappointed with the new naming and theming spin for our Lodge, try and think of that image where baby gets their first spoon full of green beans  . . . . eventually we end up liking them.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> And to all of us that are disappointed with the new naming and theming spin for our Lodge, try and think of that image where baby gets their first spoon full of green beans  . . . . eventually we end up liking them.



Using that basis but substitute squash for green beans and I calculate we'll almost be at 2042.


----------



## sleepydog25

)Welcome, *dbavis*!  As *Lakegirl* mentions, this is one downright friendly group; in fact, we try to be the friendliest, most optimistic group on the DIS. . .and I believe we succeed.  Those who first started with the thread way, way, way, way back when set a great example for those of us who came along later and for those who've joined a bit more recently (*Lakegirl* being one such). We're happy you've opted to buy into VWL resale, though as we often mention, owning at the resort isn't a requirement for our Groupies--just a love of the Lodge. Anyway, grab a rocker, your favorite libation, and sit a spell (spittoon optional). We do follow Groupies' trips on Page 1 (shoot me a PM if you want to be included), as well as birthdays and anniversaries (PM *KAT4DISNEY*, also optional). Again, glad to have you! We hope you join in often (and share pictures, too ).

_"As for VWL, it will always be VWL in our hearts, this thread will remain (got a feeling Sleepy would never let it die )"_ *JT, you are correct, sir!!*


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies bdavis!!!!
And Moose Dust in that contract coming through for you!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Couple more Aulani shots









Casey and I went snorkeling in the reef at Aulani


----------



## jimmytammy

A couple of characters at Aulani(oh, we saw Minnie and Goofy too)









This is an amazing breakfast at Aulani


----------



## jimmytammy

Giovannis shrimp truck up at the North Shore



Bonzai Pipeline...the waves weren't overly big that day



Polynesian Cultural Center


----------



## jimmytammy

View of lagoon at Aulani


----------



## jimmytammy

Jurassic Park!












Jurassic World set






Something big escaped!!


----------



## jade1

Yesterday


----------



## Granny

*jade.*..thanks for the great pictures!  It's hard to tell, but those cabins do appear to be a pretty good size.  It will be interesting to see how they turn out.

Seems like they are moving along pretty well.  It does make me think that there's no reason that this construction should require all of next year to complete.  

Thanks again for taking the time to give us this update!


----------



## Lakegirl

Granny said:


> *jade.*..thanks for the great pictures!  It's hard to tell, but those cabins do appear to be a pretty good size.  It will be interesting to see how they turn out.
> 
> Seems like they are moving along pretty well.  It does make me think that there's no reason that this construction should require all of next year to complete.
> 
> Thanks again for taking the time to give us this update!


I hope your right Granny.  I just booked s quick May trip and out 7 night 8 day trip in August at the Lodge.  I will keep the quick trip at the Lodge but undecided about the the longer August 2017 trip.


----------



## Lakegirl

jade1 said:


> Yesterday


Thanks so much for the pics.  So encouraging to see people working on the pool.


----------



## LauraLea

Great pictures jade!

Anyone else notice the Fireplace & Gas ????? truck parked not far from the large beach side building and the first cabin?  Looks like a fireplace is going in somewhere.

Laura


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

dbavis said:


> Hey everyone... we're working on purchasing a resale contract for VWL and just wanted to say hi.  The Wilderness Lodge has always been my favorite resort even though we just stayed there for the first time this past summer.  It is the first Disney resort we ever visited.  We had lunch on arrival day at WCC during our trip in 2008.  Ever since we've made a point to stop by each trip for lunch or dinner and to just take in the beauty of the resort.  We did a split stay this summer at VWL and Poly and, to my surprise, I ended up liking VWL more than Poly.  Now we're buying into DVC and looking forward to many more trips 'home'.



Welcome dbavis!!!!  Wishing you good luck on getting that new contract closed up fast!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> *jade.*..thanks for the great pictures!  It's hard to tell, but those cabins do appear to be a pretty good size.  It will be interesting to see how they turn out.
> 
> Seems like they are moving along pretty well.  It does make me think that there's no reason that this construction should require all of next year to complete.
> 
> Thanks again for taking the time to give us this update!



I'm wondering if the October 25th name change also will come with the announcement of CCV3 details and sales dates?  I'd love to see someone get into the south wing and sleuth around on the progress there.  



LauraLea said:


> Great pictures jade!
> 
> Anyone else notice the Fireplace & Gas ????? truck parked not far from the large beach side building and the first cabin?  Looks like a fireplace is going in somewhere.
> 
> Laura



Nice catch on the fireplace truck!!!  I had noticed the chimney's going up on the cabins a week or two ago but there was some speculation they would be faux.  Looks like the cabin ambiance may be real!


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm wondering if the October 25th name change also will come with the announcement of CCV3 details and sales dates?  I'd love to see someone get into the south wing and sleuth around on the progress there.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice catch on the fireplace truck!!!  I had noticed the chimney's going up on the cabins a week or two ago but there was some speculation they would be faux.  Looks like the cabin ambiance may be real!


That's a great catch on the truck. . .which made me look a bit more closely at the close up shot of the guy working on the "chimney."  He's obviously putting in some sort of venting, and there's a cap on top of the chimney in a couple of shots.  I'm no architect, but it seems silly to put a cap of this nature on a chimney  unless it's actually diffusing heat.  Now, it's quite possible that the venting is from another source other than a gas fireplace.  Sure is fun to speculate, eh?


----------



## wdrl

We will be at WDW on October 25th.  We'll keep our busy social calendar free so we can swing by Wilderness if there are any special events planned for the rollout of the name change.  

I hand't thought about it but Kat4disney raises a good point of conjecture:  Will Disney reveal any specifics about Copper Creek Cabins & Villas?  I'm guessing that Disney will want to keep the focus on Boulder Ridge -- at least for that day -- so it won't much about CCCV on the 25th.


----------



## DenLo

LauraLea said:


> Great pictures jade!
> 
> Anyone else notice the Fireplace & Gas ????? truck parked not far from the large beach side building and the first cabin?  Looks like a fireplace is going in somewhere.
> 
> Laura





KAT4DISNEY said:


> . . . .
> Nice catch on the fireplace truck!!!  I had noticed the chimney's going up on the cabins a week or two ago but there was some speculation they would be faux.  Looks like the cabin ambiance may be real!



But did you notice that the truck was parked next to the restaurant?  Perhaps the restaurant is getting a fireplace?  It is a pretty small truck for fireplaces for multiple cabins.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DenLo said:


> But did you notice that the truck was parked next to the restaurant?  Perhaps the restaurant is getting a fireplace?  It is a pretty small truck for fireplaces for multiple cabins.



Definitely could be that.  Although it appears that the back "business" end od the truck where they would unload from was what was situated at the path leading to the first cabin.  That and the man working up in the chimney area lead me to believe it was there for work on the cabin.


----------



## LauraLea

DenLo said:


> But did you notice that the truck was parked next to the restaurant?  Perhaps the restaurant is getting a fireplace?  It is a pretty small truck for fireplaces for multiple cabins.



Most likely the truck is for installers only.  Multi units or a large unit to a restaurant would be by another form of delivery.  Could be also they are only interested in getting the first one up and running to be used for a model showroom.

Laura


----------



## jimmytammy

*Jade*
Great pics!!

Seeing the cabins, seeing the remaining trees has planted(get it!)an idea in my mind
I live in NC as some of y'all know.  Well, NC has a lot of pine trees, VWL used to have a lot of pine trees(y'all see where this is going)
I can get some seedlings, just need some help.  Bring shovels, we are going to have a party come Dec., groupie meet of a different variety.
They will never see it coming!  Midnight groupie meet, Dec., a planting we will go, a planting we will go, hi-ho, a groupie-o, a planting we will go!!


----------



## pmaurer74

I bought a Yankee Candle tonight called Mountain Lodge.... had to get it.


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> *. . .. . . . . . *a planting we will go, a planting we will go, hi-ho, a groupie-o, a planting we will go!!



Great; a tune that I will hear all day in my head. . . . .at least it makes me smile!!  Oh, and ,yes, I'll bring a shovel . . .and maybe a Buckeye tree . .


----------



## Granny

pmaurer74 said:


> I bought a Yankee Candle tonight called Mountain Lodge.... had to get it.



Of course you had to get it...we understand completely!  



jimmytammy said:


> Seeing the cabins, seeing the remaining trees has planted(get it!)an idea in my mind
> I live in NC as some of y'all know.  Well, NC has a lot of pine trees, VWL used to have a lot of pine trees(y'all see where this is going)
> I can get some seedlings, just need some help.  Bring shovels, we are going to have a party come Dec., groupie meet of a different variety.
> They will never see it coming!  Midnight groupie meet, Dec., a planting we will go, a planting we will go, hi-ho, a groupie-o, a planting we will go!!



Ah, the Secret Society of Making Things Right in the World.  I like it!


----------



## jimmytammy

Dad and Granny, knew I could count you guys in!  Anyone else?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Dad and Granny, knew I could count you guys in!  Anyone else?



Shall I bring a few Tahoe pines in?


----------



## jimmytammy

Buckeyes and Tahoes will work greatAny others want to work into the mix?


----------



## jimmytammy

pmaurer74 said:


> I bought a Yankee Candle tonight called Mountain Lodge.... had to get it.


I too understand your plight, and the need to smell the Lodge 
Another good one is Autumn Lodge when they have it.  Its rare when it pops out these days so grab a few if you see them!


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies, 

Hope you're all doing well.  Hubby and I celebrated our 31st wedding anniversary last week, looking forward to continuing the celebration at WDW! 

Jimmy, thanks for all the fabulous photos!  Looks like you had a great time!  

I have not yet read the article in Disney Files, but it does make me sad. 

Only 6 more sleeps!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday princesskat!!!!

It's always a favorite day of mine when there's a 'kat' birthday going on.  
Hope you're having a great day Kati!!!*​


----------



## Starwind

So....

Particularly the picture that is a zoom in on the non-lake entrance side of the cabin... (this one: http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc149/jademn/34cb4faa-e75e-4c1e-9f4f-0863b4bb741b.jpg )

Doesn't that look like a second floor (see the upper window, and through it to the back you can see "out" the other side a sliver, suggesting it isn't just for more lighting at the entranceway maybe?), or perhaps a loft ?

SW


----------



## Flossbolna

Happy Birthday princesskat!!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Kati !!!*


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Princesskat!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Just reposting Jade1's picture of part of the pool to mention that I saw a good picture elsewhere of the other side of the pool and that is where the zero entry is:






It appears that  you could flip this side for a mirror image of the opposite end and the section furthest to the left if you are looking at the pool from the villas is where the zero entry is.  It also showed that the bottom cement is poured and curing.  I'm still trying to figure out the white PVC posts all over as it seems a bit excessive to be bubbling springs.  There are still there though.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just reposting Jade1's picture of part of the pool to mention that I saw a good picture elsewhere of the other side of the pool and that is where the zero entry is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that  you could flip this side for a mirror image of the opposite end and the section furthest to the left if you are looking at the pool from the villas is where the zero entry is.  It also showed that the bottom cement is poured and curing.  I'm still trying to figure out the white PVC posts all over as it seems a bit excessive to be bubbling springs.  There are still there though.



I'm thinking that there were complaints about people swimming too fast underwater, so they put in these pipes to act as speed bumps.

Okay, maybe not.

Thanks for the confirmation of the zero entry.  I just had to believe that Disney wouldn't build a large pool from scratch and not include the zero entry feature.  I guess zero entry in addition to being attractive also solves the handicapped accessible issue so a double win on design.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> I'm thinking that there were complaints about people swimming too fast underwater, so they put in these pipes to act as speed bumps.
> 
> Okay, maybe not.
> 
> Thanks for the confirmation of the zero entry.  I just had to believe that Disney wouldn't build a large pool from scratch and not include the zero entry feature.  I guess zero entry in addition to being attractive also solves the handicapped accessible issue so a double win on design.



When they didn't add it to the main pool during it's large refurb it seemed pretty likely that it would be done to Hidden Springs.


----------



## Starwind

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just reposting Jade1's picture of part of the pool to mention that I saw a good picture elsewhere of the other side of the pool and that is where the zero entry is:
> 
> 
> It appears that  you could flip this side for a mirror image of the opposite end and the section furthest to the left if you are looking at the pool from the villas is where the zero entry is.  It also showed that the bottom cement is poured and curing.  I'm still trying to figure out the white PVC posts all over as it seems a bit excessive to be bubbling springs.  There are still there though.



Could the PVC posts be part of the drain system ?  Our local pool has both the surface skimmer drain as well as several small white pool-bottom drains and then a larger square pool-bottom drain.

(this is pure speculation) If it is, I wonder if having so many might be a safety feature vis a vis lots of drains = less power needed at any single one, therefore less "trap a human in the drain underwater" potential ?

Hopefully someone who actually knows something about pools can chime in 

SW


----------



## Lakegirl

pmaurer74 said:


> I bought a Yankee Candle tonight called Mountain Lodge.... had to get it.


How is it?


----------



## LynJ

Greetings from an almost-owner, everyone!  After 5 Disney trips in 5 years, and two stays at the lodge in 8 months (cancelled a non-Disney cruise to celebrate our 20th anniversary at the lodge), we just passed ROFR on a resale VWL contract!  We're ecstatic and happily looking forward to many more special moments there.  Hubby was raised in a log home, so it truly feels like home.  We can't wait to close and schedule our first DVC trip!


----------



## sleepydog25

LynJ said:


> Greetings from an almost-owner, everyone!  After 5 Disney trips in 5 years, and two stays at the lodge in 8 months (cancelled a non-Disney cruise to celebrate our 20th anniversary at the lodge), we just passed ROFR on a resale VWL contract!  We're ecstatic and happily looking forward to many more special moments there.  Hubby was raised in a log home, so it truly feels like home.  We can't wait to close and schedule our first DVC trip!


Let me be the first to congratulate you here, *LynJ*!  You've discovered a group dedicated to a love of the Lodge, and we welcome you aboard! As you can see from the comments from *Lakegirl*, *Starwind, Granny, KAT, JT, Flossie*, and many others, we enjoy talking about the Lodge, the new construction, our favorite things at our second home, trips outside our home, successes, and even occasionally solemn news.  In short, we liken ourselves to a big family, and we welcome new Groupies with open arms. We hope you'll set a spell and join in whenever you can.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Starwind said:


> Could the PVC posts be part of the drain system ?  Our local pool has both the surface skimmer drain as well as several small white pool-bottom drains and then a larger square pool-bottom drain.
> 
> (this is pure speculation) If it is, I wonder if having so many might be a safety feature vis a vis lots of drains = less power needed at any single one, therefore less "trap a human in the drain underwater" potential ?
> 
> Hopefully someone who actually knows something about pools can chime in
> 
> SW



That did cross my mind but it seemed like a lot of drains too!  That many should reduce the pull of a single drain though.  Maybe it's a combination of drains and bubbling springs?  I'd also love for a pool person to weigh in on it!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

LynJ said:


> Greetings from an almost-owner, everyone!  After 5 Disney trips in 5 years, and two stays at the lodge in 8 months (cancelled a non-Disney cruise to celebrate our 20th anniversary at the lodge), we just passed ROFR on a resale VWL contract!  We're ecstatic and happily looking forward to many more special moments there.  Hubby was raised in a log home, so it truly feels like home.  We can't wait to close and schedule our first DVC trip!



Congratulations LynJ!!!  ROFR can be a little stressful so it's nice you have that behind you.    Welcome to the Groupies!


----------



## Flossbolna

Granny said:


> I'm thinking that there were complaints about people swimming too fast underwater, so they put in these pipes to act as speed bumps.







LynJ said:


> Greetings from an almost-owner, everyone!  After 5 Disney trips in 5 years, and two stays at the lodge in 8 months (cancelled a non-Disney cruise to celebrate our 20th anniversary at the lodge), we just passed ROFR on a resale VWL contract!  We're ecstatic and happily looking forward to many more special moments there.  Hubby was raised in a log home, so it truly feels like home.  We can't wait to close and schedule our first DVC trip!



 I went through the stressful resale process with VWL two years ago - however unlike you I still have to stay there on my points (just haven't been back to WDW for such a long time...). Seems like the Lodge is the perfect fit for you!


----------



## LynJ

Thanks so much for the warm welcome everyone!  We currently have a free dining bounceback booked for next Christmas, but we're hoping to be able to book a studio on points instead.  Should I have a decent chance of getting one Dec17-26 if I try exactly 11 months out?


----------



## pmaurer74

Lakegirl said:


> How is it?


It does remind me of the Lodge but it has been almost 2 years since I stayed there... gasp! I will let you know in December. I will likely be burning it after the holidays though. I have my fall favorites going right now.


----------



## pmaurer74

LynJ said:


> Thanks so much for the warm welcome everyone!  We currently have a free dining bounceback booked for next Christmas, but we're hoping to be able to book a studio on points instead.  Should I have a decent chance of getting one Dec17-26 if I try exactly 11 months out?


Yes, I think you have a good chance. I got 2 2 bedroom villas at the 11 month mark for Dec. 17-22 for this year. You will only be able to book the first 7 days I believe at 11 months and then you nee to call every day to add a day. Welcome! This is a great group of people.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies LynJ!!!!
And congratulations on landing the VWL contract!!
You have made a wise choice


----------



## LynJ

pmaurer74 said:


> Yes, I think you have a good chance. I got 2 2 bedroom villas at the 11 month mark for Dec. 17-22 for this year. You will only be able to book the first 7 days I believe at 11 months and then you nee to call every day to add a day. Welcome! This is a great group of people.


Thanks so much! I wasn't aware of the 7- day restriction, so I'll definitely plan to call!


----------



## Flossbolna

LynJ said:


> Thanks so much! I wasn't aware of the 7- day restriction, so I'll definitely plan to call!



You don't have to call every day. When you book on January 17 you can book up to December 24. Until January 25 nobody will be able to book your room for those days after your reservation. On January 19 you can add on the two remaining nights as this opens the 7-night window all the way up to the 26th. So, if you call anytime between January 19 and January 24 to add on the remaining two nights, you are all set. (Hope this makes sense...)


----------



## Granny

LynJ said:


> Thanks so much for the warm welcome everyone!  We currently have a free dining bounceback booked for next Christmas, but we're hoping to be able to book a studio on points instead.  Should I have a decent chance of getting one Dec17-26 if I try exactly 11 months out?



*Lyn.*..WELCOME to the VWL Groupies thread.  We're excited for your new purchase as we know you'll love it!  As others have indicated, your chances are good but you definitely want to book the reservations early in the morning on January 17.  And per my note below, I would call each day to add on the other days.



Flossbolna said:


> You don't have to call every day. When you book on January 17 you can book up to December 24. Until January 25 nobody will be able to book your room for those days after your reservation. On January 19 you can add on the two remaining nights as this opens the 7-night window all the way up to the 26th. So, if you call anytime between January 19 and January 24 to add on the remaining two nights, you are all set. (Hope this makes sense...)



*Flossy*...actually, people can book the nights of January 24 & 25 starting on January 18 & 19 respectively.  Theoretically, a bunch of people could call on January 18 and book reservations through the night of December 24, plus there could be those who are adding additional nights to their reservations and block out that date.  Not likely, but possible.  So adding on day by day is what I would recommend to maintain the full 11 month booking advantage.  I would definitely call each day to add the dates for that time of year.  For my peace of mind, I would go through the hassle of contacting MS a couple of times.


----------



## sleepydog25

LynJ said:


> Thanks so much for the warm welcome everyone!  We currently have a free dining bounceback booked for next Christmas, but we're hoping to be able to book a studio on points instead.  Should I have a decent chance of getting one Dec17-26 if I try exactly 11 months out?


I forgot to mention that we keep a trip listing on Page 1, along with a separate listing for anniversaries and birthdays.  If you'd like us to keep track, please PM me for trip dates; *KAT4DISNEY* keeps the birthdays/anniversaries. They're on an "only-if-you-wanna-do-it" basis. This holds true for all new Groupies who I might have missed 'cause I am a bit senile.  Again, to all new Groupies,  .  Oh, and feel free to appropriate any Lodge or Moosie pics to add to your signature line!


----------



## jade1

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just reposting Jade1's picture of part of the pool to mention that I saw a good picture elsewhere of the other side of the pool and that is where the zero entry is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that  you could flip this side for a mirror image of the opposite end and the section furthest to the left if you are looking at the pool from the villas is where the zero entry is.  It also showed that the bottom cement is poured and curing.  I'm still trying to figure out the white PVC posts all over as it seems a bit excessive to be bubbling springs.  There are still there though.



Sorry I should have took a pic of the "left" side as well. I would guess that is indeed the zero entry, and if I remember, the left side was good size as well. So this may only be like 2/3's of the pool.


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> Nope, I'm very excited and pleased, though he's been moved from his original spot.  He seems real (as opposed to the artificial topiary, say, at HHI), too.  I wonder if the bison have/will return (ditto for geese at entrance)?  I sure would love to see them all return!  At least DVC Mickey is back in some form.



That would be a big fat no.       I was down the weekend of the 10th & took a ride over.  Was popping in to post a pick of the Mickey topiary but I see there's a video so no need.  Was super happy to see Mickey again even if he's been shifted to the left slightly but the geese & bison are nowhere to be found.  The pics Jade posted are much better than anything I captured from the ground.  It's difficult to get pics with it being blocked off.  I will say the new "enhanced food & beverage area" is huge!  An eye sore really.  That & whatever the building is beside it block out most of the view of the lake.  I was shocked how close some of the cabins are to the pool.  Practically right on top of it.  I wouldn't want to be in those cabins unless I was a big fan of noise or someone that spends all day at the pool.  My overall feeling after leaving was my fears have not been allayed in any way.  The Lodge I loved is gone & never coming back.       I don't care how great the new pool is or what kind of new restaurant they put in it is not an improvement to me.  If you want a view of the lake you better ask for a high floor because you won't be seeing anything but cabins & buildings from the lower floors.  Sorry to be a Debbie Downer but it was worse than I was anticipating.  I seriously doubt the addition of some pretty landscaping will do anything to change my mind.  Some may love it but I'm not one of them.

Kat - it would be difficult for anyone to sneak into the south wing for updates.  The elevators are still blocked off. 
And on that happy note welcome to all the new groupies!        I'm not usually so negative!    

Thanks for all the great Aulani pictures JT!  I'm not sure if you're back or not.  I looked on Tammy's FB page for photos but didn't see any.  If you're still away enjoy the rest of your trip.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

LynJ said:


> Thanks so much for the warm welcome everyone!  We currently have a free dining bounceback booked for next Christmas, but we're hoping to be able to book a studio on points instead.  Should I have a decent chance of getting one Dec17-26 if I try exactly 11 months out?



You'll be fine.

And I agree that you don't have to call daily to add the extra nights.  You'll be able to book through the night of the 23rd online on January 17th if I'm counting my fingers correctly.  Then, you can call anytime from Jan 19th thru the 23rd and add the additional nights.   In essence you have a particular room locked in and no one can book that room until you vacate it.  That means as long as you stay ahead of the 11 month window for the additional nights you want you will get them.  If you waited until the 24th then someone could lock you out of the additional days, although I don't really think it would book up right at 8am at 11 months.


----------



## Flossbolna

Granny said:


> *Flossy*...actually, people can book the nights of January 24 & 25 starting on January 18 & 19 respectively. Theoretically, a bunch of people could call on January 18 and book reservations through the night of December 24, plus there could be those who are adding additional nights to their reservations and block out that date. Not likely, but possible. So adding on day by day is what I would recommend to maintain the full 11 month booking advantage. I would definitely call each day to add the dates for that time of year. For my peace of mind, I would go through the hassle of contacting MS a couple of times.



Granny, actually it is not possible unless the inventory changes during the proposed stay. Since people cannot book one of the later nights out of the 7 nights they can book without also having secured a room for the previous nights, they cannot jump behind your reservation. Assuming that inventory stays the same - and it should stay the same, I cannot see how they do maintenance during Christmas. It is different for the resorts with fixed weeks though.

Just imagine that the resort has only 3 studios. Studio 1 is rented from December 17-24, Studio 2 is rented from December 15-20, studio 3 is rented from December 13-18. So, on January 18 one member can get a reservation for December 18-25, that would be fulfilled with giving them Studio 3. Nobody else can book December 24-25 as they cannot book the previous nights to go with it because both Studio 2 and 1 are occupied. Then on January 19 nobody can book anything as all three studios are booked, so nobody again can book those two nights December 24-26. On January 20 we have the same situation as before as now Studio 2 becomes available again and one member can get a reservation December 20-27. But again no additional nights bookable for others for Studio 1 or 3. However, those who have reservations in Studio 1 and 3 qualify as having the previous nights already booked, so they can add on nights up until December 27. That's the whole reason why walking a reservation works at 11 months out.

BUT for a Christmas reservation, I personally might be tempted to call daily, especially if it is just two calls instead of one. Just for peace of mind.


----------



## bobbiwoz

horselover said:


> That would be a big fat no.       I was down the weekend of the 10th & took a ride over.  Was popping in to post a pick of the Mickey topiary but I see there's a video so no need.  Was super happy to see Mickey again even if he's been shifted to the left slightly but the geese & bison are nowhere to be found.  The pics Jade posted are much better than anything I captured from the ground.  It's difficult to get pics with it being blocked off.  I will say the new "enhanced food & beverage area" is huge!  An eye sore really.  That & whatever the building is beside it block out most of the view of the lake.  I was shocked how close some of the cabins are to the pool.  Practically right on top of it.  I wouldn't want to be in those cabins unless I was a big fan of noise or someone that spends all day at the pool.  My overall feeling after leaving was my fears have not been allayed in any way.  The Lodge I loved is gone & never coming back.       I don't care how great the new pool is or what kind of new restaurant they put in it is not an improvement to me.  If you want a view of the lake you better ask for a high floor because you won't be seeing anything but cabins & buildings from the lower floors.  Sorry to be a Debbie Downer but it was worse than I was anticipating.  I seriously doubt the addition of some pretty landscaping will do anything to change my mind.  Some may love it but I'm not one of them.
> 
> Kat - it would be difficult for anyone to sneak into the south wing for updates.  The elevators are still blocked off.
> .......



Wow....sorry to read this.

I am looking forward to dinner at Artist Point in December, I guess I will just close my eyes and remember when I am outside.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Flossbolna said:


> Granny, actually it is not possible unless the inventory changes during the proposed stay. Since people cannot book one of the later nights out of the 7 nights they can book without also having secured a room for the previous nights, they cannot jump behind your reservation. Assuming that inventory stays the same - and it should stay the same, I cannot see how they do maintenance during Christmas. It is different for the resorts with fixed weeks though.
> 
> Just imagine that the resort has only 3 studios. Studio 1 is rented from December 17-24, Studio 2 is rented from December 15-20, studio 3 is rented from December 13-18. So, on January 18 one member can get a reservation for December 18-25, that would be fulfilled with giving them Studio 3. Nobody else can book December 24-25 as they cannot book the previous nights to go with it because both Studio 2 and 1 are occupied. Then on January 19 nobody can book anything as all three studios are booked, so nobody again can book those two nights December 24-26. On January 20 we have the same situation as before as now Studio 2 becomes available again and one member can get a reservation December 20-27. But again no additional nights bookable for others for Studio 1 or 3. However, those who have reservations in Studio 1 and 3 qualify as having the previous nights already booked, so they can add on nights up until December 27. That's the whole reason why walking a reservation works at 11 months out.
> 
> BUT for a Christmas reservation, I personally might be tempted to call daily, especially if it is just two calls instead of one. Just for peace of mind.



That's a good outline of the process Flossy and why you don't need to call daily - just that out need to stay ahead of the "new" 11 month window.  Way back when that's exactly how I had to write it out to see that it had to work that way.  As you say the only kink could be a room being taken out of availability but even if that happened at VWL there's enough studios there IMO that it still wouldn't cause an issue.

LynJ - there's one other option for your booking although I know others will say not to wait, but if you waited until January 19th to book the reservation you could reserve all 9 nights online at once.  That'll make some people cringe with the thought the rooms might book but I think you'd be fine that way too as from my observations VWL does not book _quite _that fast.  Since it's a Christmas trip though you might want to save that booking tip for a non-holiday trip.


----------



## Flossbolna

KAT4DISNEY said:


> That's a good outline of the process Flossy and why you don't need to call daily - just that out need to stay ahead of the "new" 11 month window.  Way back when that's exactly how I had to write it out to see that it had to work that way.  As you say the only kink could be a room being taken out of availability but even if that happened at VWL there's enough studios there IMO that it still wouldn't cause an issue.
> 
> LynJ - there's one other option for your booking although I know others will say not to wait, but if you waited until January 19th to book the reservation you could reserve all 9 nights online at once.  That'll make some people cringe with the thought the rooms might book but I think you'd be fine that way too as from my observations VWL does not book _quite _that fast.  Since it's a Christmas trip though you might want to save that booking tip for a non-holiday trip.



Before I purchased my first contract I spent a year religously reading the DVC Member board to be sure that I knew what I was buying into. There are so many well informed members there that can explain all the more difficult ins and outs of membership. I sometimes feel like you need a degree in DVC ownership...  I still remember how proud I was when I finally understood what use year means for the first time and how banking and borrowing works!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Flossbolna said:


> . . . . . . . Just imagine that the resort has only 3 studios. Studio 1 is rented from December 17-24, Studio 2 is rented from December 15-20, studio 3 is rented from December 13-18. So, on January 18 one member can get a reservation for December 18-25, that would be fulfilled with giving them Studio 3. Nobody else can book December 24-25 as they cannot book the previous nights to go with it because both Studio 2 and 1 are occupied. Then on January 19 nobody can book anything as all three studios are booked, so nobody again can book those two nights December 24-26. On January 20 we have the same situation as before as now Studio 2 becomes available again and one member can get a reservation December 20-27. But again no additional nights bookable for others for Studio 1 or 3. However, those who have reservations in Studio 1 and 3 qualify as having the previous nights already booked, so they can add on nights up until December 27. That's the whole reason why walking a reservation works at 11 months out. . . . . . . . .



Ahh; , , , this is exactly why I let DiznyDi just tell me when we are going . . . . . . . I have no patience to figure any of this kind of stuff out . . . . just tell me when to pack.


----------



## Flossbolna

Dizny Dad said:


> Ahh; , , , this is exactly why I let DiznyDi just tell me when we are going . . . . . . . I have no patience to figure any of this kind of stuff out . . . . just tell me when to pack.



Yes, this is what my boyfriend says, too!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> Ahh; , , , this is exactly why I let DiznyDi just tell me when we are going . . . . . . . I have no patience to figure any of this kind of stuff out . . . . just tell me when to pack.



My DH is the same DDad!  Every now and then I'll mention something about xxx points means xxx.  I get a blank look then question about the dates we are going.


----------



## DisneyDad61

Good morning everyone - 
Yes, it's me, the new VWL groupie and lurker here for quite some time. I am reading the comments here lately and I really do get it. Most, if not all of us are HUGE fans of Walt Disney - the Man, WDW - his creation and of course, our lodge or more specifically, *our home away from home.*

This post is not meant to be any type of personal attack on anyone here..please remember that..........

For me, it all boils down to "perspective". Where each one of us comes from, our experiences in life, our "expectations". I know, it's changing....change is hard for most people. A lot of us (including me) don't like change, it messes with our "comfort zone". This "Home Away From Home" that has been around for us since 1994 for the Lodge and 2001 for the Villa's........trust me, I get it.......
Let me just pose a very brief challenge and perspective.......
Most, if not all of us go through turmoil(s) in our lives, to one extent or another...some very bad, terrible turmoil, some not so bad or none at all (so far). To me, this is reflected (normally) in our character and personality, to some extent, as a result of all of this.

Some, like myself, had a huge scare with life....cancer, losing a toe at the end because as my good friend said "God only wanted your toe, not the rest of you yet", losing your job, struggles with family as a result of all of this.....and more..........this is what (for better or worse) gives us perspective, each one of us, each day of our lives........here comes the "choice", right? I mean we choose to act a certain way.......

I get the ******* because of the changes coming to the lodge and villa's. Right now, I'm alive and I still have the opportunity to experience it, even with only 9 toes !! Look, it could be worse...a lot worse for all of us. I am thankful that I can still take my family, extended family and friends to the 'Happiest Place On Earth" and for that I am very grateful. Despite everything, we all still CHOOSE how we act and react. I am of the firm belief that despite the bad meal, the wait, the rain, the Brazilian's in the group ahead of me of 150, the ride going down just as I'm ready to board, our reactions, our happiness, it's our choice. I honestly am just thankful that I can still make a choice.
I choose to be optimistic about the changes. As the usual "Disney" leader in our family, a lot of the attitude, outlook and demeanor for my family kinda starts with me. I get the uncertainty of change but I refuse to let that dictate my love, my attitude, my future memories, those "moments" that you can never get back. Life really is short (a lot of us have faced it). I choose to make my wonderful investment pay back 100-fold, if not for the smiles, hugs, kisses from my Mom down to my little granddaughter.........I trust that all of us desire that, this is why we keep coming back.   Ok, I'm done on my high horse......back to lurking...love you guys........................


----------



## jade1

bobbiwoz said:


> Wow....sorry to read this.
> 
> I am looking forward to dinner at Artist Point in December, I guess I will just close my eyes and remember when I am outside.



Not sure the view from A POINT is affected, doesn't seem like it.

Anyway, after many stays at VWL I only remember one time getting a pool view that had a slight view of the lake.

So it seems one whole side will now have a lake view except the lower floors, although it indeed will have cabins as well.

Would I prefer going back to solid trees? Probably not, at least not when gaining a much better pool and more dining and drinks and maybe rent a cabin (or in the main lodge on points?).

Then again I suppose they could replant solid trees between the cabins and the VWL so it's back to what it was.

As for WL, we only reserved pool view because the other side was solid trees, just our preference of course. But pool view should be unaffected by this I think.

*My question is as a VWL owner (or any DVC owner) can we reserve the DVC units in the lodge at 7 months?*

The DVC rep at WL wouldn't even confirm anything about the construction, much less answer that question.


----------



## Granny

DisneyDad61 said:


> Good morning everyone -
> Yes, it's me, the new VWL groupie and lurker here for quite some time. I am reading the comments here lately and I really do get it. Most, if not all of us are HUGE fans of Walt Disney - the Man, WDW - his creation and of course, our lodge or more specifically, *our home away from home.*
> 
> This post is not meant to be any type of personal attack on anyone here..please remember that..........
> 
> For me, it all boils down to "perspective". Where each one of us comes from, our experiences in life, our "expectations". I know, it's changing....change is hard for most people. A lot of us (including me) don't like change, it messes with our "comfort zone". This "Home Away From Home" that has been around for us since 1994 for the Lodge and 2001 for the Villa's........trust me, I get it.......
> Let me just pose a very brief challenge and perspective.......
> Most, if not all of us go through turmoil(s) in our lives, to one extent or another...some very bad, terrible turmoil, some not so bad or none at all (so far). To me, this is reflected (normally) in our character and personality, to some extent, as a result of all of this.
> 
> Some, like myself, had a huge scare with life....cancer, losing a toe at the end because as my good friend said "God only wanted your toe, not the rest of you yet", losing your job, struggles with family as a result of all of this.....and more..........this is what (for better or worse) gives us perspective, each one of us, each day of our lives........here comes the "choice", right? I mean we choose to act a certain way.......
> 
> I get the ******* because of the changes coming to the lodge and villa's. Right now, I'm alive and I still have the opportunity to experience it, even with only 9 toes !! Look, it could be worse...a lot worse for all of us. I am thankful that I can still take my family, extended family and friends to the 'Happiest Place On Earth" and for that I am very grateful. Despite everything, we all still CHOOSE how we act and react. I am of the firm belief that despite the bad meal, the wait, the rain, the Brazilian's in the group ahead of me of 150, the ride going down just as I'm ready to board, our reactions, our happiness, it's our choice. I honestly am just thankful that I can still make a choice.
> I choose to be optimistic about the changes. As the usual "Disney" leader in our family, a lot of the attitude, outlook and demeanor for my family kinda starts with me. I get the uncertainty of change but I refuse to let that dictate my love, my attitude, my future memories, those "moments" that you can never get back. Life really is short (a lot of us have faced it). I choose to make my wonderful investment pay back 100-fold, if not for the smiles, hugs, kisses from my Mom down to my little granddaughter.........I trust that all of us desire that, this is why we keep coming back.   Ok, I'm done on my high horse......back to lurking...love you guys........................




*DisneyDad61*...thank you for coming out of lurkdom and joining in the conversation.  I don't think anyone will feel personally attacked.  Your points are all good ones, and in fact we share the same perspective.  If you've been reading the posts over the past several months, we all recognize that the changes to VWL are a "first world" issue.  None of us feel that our lives are being seriously downgraded due to the changes at WL/VWL.  What we do recognize is that we have an emotional connection to VWL, and much of that was due to the ambiance of the setting which will now be different.  

But as you say, it is not crushing news similar to the illnesses, deaths and family issues we have shared here.  But since this is a thread devoted primarily to VWL, it is natural that our comments revolve around that place here on this thread.  I have stated that I think when the dust settles on the construction, WL/VWL/CCV will be an amazing resort.  But that doesn't keep us from wishing that our secluded haven in the woods hadn't remained untouched.  Or that the bison topiary makes a return.    Keep in mind that Disney is based on an experiential and emotional tie for many people, so it isn't surprising that changes can stir some of those emotions. 

We do appreciate your thoughts and comments, and hope that you join us from time to time with any comments you want to share.  

I'm very glad that through the grace of God you were able to get through your cancer challenge.  We will offer prayers that your life is a long and healthy one going forward.


----------



## Granny

jade1 said:


> *My question is as a VWL owner (or any DVC owner) can we reserve the DVC units in the lodge at 7 months?*



As you are aware, the DVC units converted from the Lodge rooms will be part of the new Copper Creek Villas which will also include the cabins.  It will be completely separate from VWL (renamed to Boulder Ridge).

So while we do not have all the information regarding CCV, the answer is yes, we will be able to reserve the DVC units there at 7 months the same as any other DVC resort, based on availability.  We do expect the point schedule to be much higher than VWL based on Disney's latest construction efforts at BLT, VGF and PBV.  But that information is not known at this point.



> The DVC rep at WL wouldn't even confirm anything about the construction, much less answer that question.



The DVC reps are forbidden by law to talk about anything that has not been publicly announced.  As such, they are the least informative personnel to talk to since their hands (and tongues) are tied by timeshare laws.  Basically, any information they provide could be equated to "selling", and they are not allowed to sell anything that has not been publicly opened for sale.  So don't be too hard on the rep, he/she is just doing what they've been instructed to do.


----------



## sleepydog25

jade1 said:


> *My question is as a VWL owner (or any DVC owner) can we reserve the DVC units in the lodge at 7 months?*
> 
> The DVC rep at WL wouldn't even confirm anything about the construction, much less answer that question.


It's hard to imagine a scenario where any owner (including resorts outside of Classic VWL) won't be able to reserve the new DVC rooms at 7 months as it is currently part of the agreement with DVD.  Now, given there won't be all that many rooms, getting in there at 7 months could be quite difficult if nigh unto impossible during peak times.

*DisneyDad61*:  I think we'd all agree that our views on any number of topics depends on relativity.  I have a long day at work and I'll complain, though compared to my former brethren and sisters in arms (and in harm's way) have it far worse on "bad" days.  A co-worker just lost her sister to cancer, and my back ailments pale in comparison. You're correct in saying it's all a matter of perspective, and the disappointments we "suffer" as Disney lovers, in general, and DVC owners, in particular certainly rank as first-world issues and worth keeping in perspective.   However, I believe that's a notion we all implicitly realize--we just don't voice it all the time. I've been saying from the beginning of the launch of the new imagineering, construction, and renaming, that I didn't like the idea, the loss of wilderness, the renaming for sake of renaming, and the obvious grab for more money.  That being said, I've also known from the get-go that these are minor bumps on the road of life, heck, barely missing painted stripes, in fact.  I just don't voice that often.  We know how fortunate we are in most aspects, but the commonplace often becomes _de rigueur_ and we lose focus.  It's always a good thing to remember how blessed we often are.


----------



## jade1

Granny said:


> we will be able to reserve the DVC units there at 7 months the same as any other DVC resort, based on availability.  We do expect the point schedule to be much higher than VWL based on Disney's latest construction efforts at BLT, VGF and PBV.  But that information is not known at this point.



Awesome thanks. Be interesting to compare points needed..

Looks like studios are only a couple points more per night depending on views. But will see.



Granny said:


> The DVC reps are forbidden by law to talk about anything that has not been publicly announced.  As such, they are the least informative personnel to talk to since their hands (and tongues) are tied by timeshare laws.  Basically, any information they provide could be equated to "selling", and they are not allowed to sell anything that has not been publicly opened for sale.  So don't be too hard on the rep, he/she is just doing what they've been instructed to do.



My bad, I thought the project had been released as a new (or additional) DVC Resort. Very unfriendly rep regardless.


----------



## sleepydog25

jade1 said:


> Awesome thanks. Be interesting to compare points needed..
> 
> Looks like studios are only a couple points more per night depending on views. But will see.
> 
> 
> 
> My bad, I thought the project had been released as a new (or additional) DVC Resort. Very unfriendly rep regardless.


Good point.  It _has_ been publicly announced but not publicly released or whatever the legal vernacular is.  Thus, it's been formally announced that there will be a new resort (the south wing room renovations and the new cabins).  However, they won't admit to the specifics of the construction (or even that the south wing rooms will actually BE part of the new resort) due to legal constraints. It is this maddening silence and imbalance that spurs so much speculation and, often, misinformation.


----------



## horselover

DisneyDad61 said:


> Good morning everyone -
> Yes, it's me, the new VWL groupie and lurker here for quite some time. I am reading the comments here lately and I really do get it. Most, if not all of us are HUGE fans of Walt Disney - the Man, WDW - his creation and of course, our lodge or more specifically, *our home away from home.*
> 
> This post is not meant to be any type of personal attack on anyone here..please remember that..........
> 
> For me, it all boils down to "perspective". Where each one of us comes from, our experiences in life, our "expectations". I know, it's changing....change is hard for most people. A lot of us (including me) don't like change, it messes with our "comfort zone". This "Home Away From Home" that has been around for us since 1994 for the Lodge and 2001 for the Villa's........trust me, I get it.......
> Let me just pose a very brief challenge and perspective.......
> Most, if not all of us go through turmoil(s) in our lives, to one extent or another...some very bad, terrible turmoil, some not so bad or none at all (so far). To me, this is reflected (normally) in our character and personality, to some extent, as a result of all of this.
> 
> Some, like myself, had a huge scare with life....cancer, losing a toe at the end because as my good friend said "God only wanted your toe, not the rest of you yet", losing your job, struggles with family as a result of all of this.....and more..........this is what (for better or worse) gives us perspective, each one of us, each day of our lives........here comes the "choice", right? I mean we choose to act a certain way.......
> 
> I get the ******* because of the changes coming to the lodge and villa's. Right now, I'm alive and I still have the opportunity to experience it, even with only 9 toes !! Look, it could be worse...a lot worse for all of us. I am thankful that I can still take my family, extended family and friends to the 'Happiest Place On Earth" and for that I am very grateful. Despite everything, we all still CHOOSE how we act and react. I am of the firm belief that despite the bad meal, the wait, the rain, the Brazilian's in the group ahead of me of 150, the ride going down just as I'm ready to board, our reactions, our happiness, it's our choice. I honestly am just thankful that I can still make a choice.
> I choose to be optimistic about the changes. As the usual "Disney" leader in our family, a lot of the attitude, outlook and demeanor for my family kinda starts with me. I get the uncertainty of change but I refuse to let that dictate my love, my attitude, my future memories, those "moments" that you can never get back. Life really is short (a lot of us have faced it). I choose to make my wonderful investment pay back 100-fold, if not for the smiles, hugs, kisses from my Mom down to my little granddaughter.........I trust that all of us desire that, this is why we keep coming back.   Ok, I'm done on my high horse......back to lurking...love you guys........................



Hi DisneyDad61.  Although you say this is not directed at anyone I can't help but feel it was my last post that precipitated your post.  Let me say first high five for beating cancer!  

Of course there is nothing more important in life than your health & your family.  No one would argue that point.  Moaning about changes to a Disney resort is of course a first world problem.  However, this is a Disney board specifically a thread that talks about VWL so of course we are going to talk about VWL.   Many of us are friends & have met often outside of this thread.  We know about each other's lives & family.  We're a close knit bunch but at the end of the day this thread is about VWL.  I don't think I need to be scolded & told to adjust my perspective because I've done that.  I love Disney as much as the next person.  It has been my happy place for a long time, but less & less over the last few years.  I'm of the belief just because Disney dishes it out doesn't mean I have to like it.  It's not all magic & pixie dust. They have very much become about profits & not so much about the customer experience.  It's all about selling DVC points to them lately. As I said in my post I don't like the changes going on & that's my right to say that & feel that way.  I did say others might love it I just happen to not be one of them.  That's my opinion.  I'm not telling anyone else how they should feel about it.  If others love the new resort good for them.  I'm happy they're happy but I'm not going to pretend I'm happy about it when I'm not.  I understand Disney doesn't care whether I'm happy or not.  They've got 10,000 other people ready to take my place & that's fine.  They can run their resorts & parks however they see fit that much is clear.  It's a very real possibility we will sell out VWL points once the refurbishment is over.  I will hold out final judgement until it's completed of course but the thought of that crushes me as it was the resort that made us fall in love with Disney & we've had so many wonderful times there.  I understand I'm extremely blessed to have had those times as there are many, many people who have never been to Disney or on any vacation ever.  I get it but I feel the way I feel & I'm not going to apologize for it.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> It's hard to imagine a scenario where any owner (including resorts outside of Classic VWL) won't be able to reserve the new DVC rooms at 7 months as it is currently part of the agreement with DVD.  Now, given there won't be all that many rooms, getting in there at 7 months could be quite difficult if nigh unto impossible during peak times.



I guess I jumped the gun a little on assuming that we would have 7 month booking rights.  But it wasn't a total assumption...I think Disney's announcement of CCV pretty much makes it a solid prediction.  Here's an excerpt from the official announcement:

_*"The planned project at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge, when completed, will be the 14th Disney Vacation Club development and the second at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge"
*_​
I think that calling it the 14th DVC development pretty much guarantees that it will be able to be reserved by other DVC owners like all current DVC resorts.  I guess they could always backtrack, but one of Disney's big sales tactics is to tell prospective buyers that they can book at all those other resorts.  I can't see them changing that.  But you're right, it isn't an officially announced detail at this point.

Now the speculated Caribbean Beach DVC resort...that one will be interesting to see how they want to handle it!


----------



## LynJ

Oddball question.  I know that, when renting a regular Disney hotel room, you can supposedly request hearing accessibility in any room type.  Does anyone know If the villas have either dedicated hearing-accessible rooms, or the ability to have a hearing- accessibility kit installed?

Contrary to the beliefs of at least one member of the reservations staff, we don't require a wheelchair-accessible room to accommodate our kiddo's hearing loss.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

LynJ said:


> Oddball question.  I know that, when renting a regular Disney hotel room, you can supposedly request hearing accessibility in any room type.  Does anyone know If the villas have either dedicated hearing-accessible rooms, or the ability to have a hearing- accessibility kit installed?
> 
> Contrary to the beliefs of at least one member of the reservations staff, we don't require a wheelchair-accessible room to accommodate our kiddo's hearing loss.



Yes, same company so similar options.  When you book online there is a check box for if you need an accessible room.  Once you select that and search for the room it will return availability with a drop down box to choose what type of accessibility you need.  From everything I've seen all HA rooms can have the hearing option installed.  And then at some resorts there is the option for hearing accessible rooms that are always set up for it.  Just be aware that not all resorts have the options in all categories.  Or the hearing option may only be available in a fully accessible room.  We've booked accessible rooms at other resorts but not VWL so I'm not positive on the exact setup but based on my knowledge of the other 2042 resorts the hearing option is likely only in a room that has other accessible features.  They've gotten slightly more diverse with the setups in the newer resorts.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Flossbolna said:


> Yes, this is what my boyfriend says, too!





KAT4DISNEY said:


> My DH is the same DDad!  Every now and then I'll mention something about xxx points means xxx.  I get a blank look then question about the dates we are going.



All good men.


----------



## Dizny Dad

horselover said:


> Hi DisneyDad61.  Although you say this is not directed at anyone I can't help but feel it was my last post that precipitated your post.  Let me say first high five for beating cancer!
> 
> Of course there is nothing more important in life than your health & your family.  No one would argue that point.  Moaning about changes to a Disney resort is of course a first world problem.  However, this is a Disney board specifically a thread that talks about VWL so of course we are going to talk about VWL.   Many of us are friends & have met often outside of this thread.  We know about each other's lives & family.  We're a close knit bunch but at the end of the day this thread is about VWL.  I don't think I need to be scolded & told to adjust my perspective because I've done that.  I love Disney as much as the next person.  It has been my happy place for a long time, but less & less over the last few years.  I'm of the belief just because Disney dishes it out doesn't mean I have to like it.  It's not all magic & pixie dust. They have very much become about profits & not so much about the customer experience.  It's all about selling DVC points to them lately. As I said in my post I don't like the changes going on & that's my right to say that & feel that way.  I did say others might love it I just happen to not be one of them.  That's my opinion.  I'm not telling anyone else how they should feel about it.  If others love the new resort good for them.  I'm happy they're happy but I'm not going to pretend I'm happy about it when I'm not.  I understand Disney doesn't care whether I'm happy or not.  They've got 10,000 other people ready to take my place & that's fine.  They can run their resorts & parks however they see fit that much is clear.  It's a very real possibility we will sell out VWL points once the refurbishment is over.  I will hold out final judgement until it's completed of course but the thought of that crushes me as it was the resort that made us fall in love with Disney & we've had so many wonderful times there.  I understand I'm extremely blessed to have had those times as there are many, many people who have never been to Disney or on any vacation ever.  I get it but I feel the way I feel & I'm not going to apologize for it.



Well said, I don't disagree with anything except . . . . ."_It's a very real possibility we will sell out VWL points once the refurbishment is over."_  . . . . . . . Oh No . . Say it ain't so. . . . .  say it ain't so!


----------



## Starwind

LynJ said:


> Oddball question.  I know that, when renting a regular Disney hotel room, you can supposedly request hearing accessibility in any room type.  Does anyone know If the villas have either dedicated hearing-accessible rooms, or the ability to have a hearing- accessibility kit installed?
> 
> Contrary to the beliefs of at least one member of the reservations staff, we don't require a wheelchair-accessible room to accommodate our kiddo's hearing loss.



According to the Disney website ("Services for Guests with Hearing Disabilities"):

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/hearing-impaired-services/

QUOTE:

_*Guest Room Amenities* 
Upon request, any Guest Room at a Walt Disney World Resort hotel can be equipped with door knock and phone alerts, phone amplifiers, bed shaker notification, a strobe light smoke detector and a Text Typewriter (TTY) telephone.


For more information or to request a Room Communication Kit, please call Walt Disney World Resort Information:
_

_Voice: (407) 824-4321_
_TTY: (407) 827-5141_


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> Well said, I don't disagree with anything except . . . . ."_It's a very real possibility we will sell out VWL points once the refurbishment is over."_  . . . . . . . Oh No . . Say it ain't so. . . . .  say it ain't so!



I hope not DDad.  You know I do.  Holding out on my judgement until it's completed but so far not liking what I'm seeing.       But no worries.  I will never let go of you & Di & all the other wonderful friends I've made through this thread.      Now if only we'd overlap on a trip so I could see you!  It's been way too long.

Happy Friday groupies!  Hope everyone has a great weekend.

Loved all your Hawaii pics on FB Jimmy!  As soon as I said I hadn't seen any boom there they were!


----------



## jade1

Dizny Dad said:


> Well said, I don't disagree with anything except . . . . ."_It's a very real possibility we will sell out VWL points once the refurbishment is over."_  . . . . . . . Oh No . . Say it ain't so. . . . .  say it ain't so!



I think waiting to sell would be good advice, not to see how good (or bad) it turns out-but because with new points being around say $160 the used VWL market can only go higher IMO. Thank you Disney.

Only difference is locking VWL down at 11 months, and then checking the lodge or cabins at 7 months.

We actually have renewed interest in VWL with this addition. The WL/VWL location has kept us away lately. 

But what we love about WL/VWL has always been the Main Lodge, Lobby and Courtyard of the waterfall/pool/geiser/bar. That appears unchanged. And now we can even reserve rooms inside that area?


----------



## horselover

jade1 said:


> But what we love about WL/VWL has always been the Main Lodge, Lobby and Courtyard of the waterfall/pool/geiser/bar. That appears unchanged. And now we can even reserve rooms inside that area?



I'm not sure about that.  My impression was the rooms that face the villas were the ones being converted.  Is it the entire south wing?  I'm sure someone here knows.


----------



## jade1

horselover said:


> I'm not sure about that.  My impression was the rooms that face the villas were the ones being converted.  Is it the entire south wing?  I'm sure someone here knows.



I suppose that's possible, the pool side is boarded up currently-so I guess they could just be reworking those as hotel rooms.

Regardless, what we love remains unchanged with this. And we can now reserve inside the lodge, or a cabin and have a better 2nd pool, another restaurant, and likely a nice increase in the investment.


----------



## sleepydog25

jade1 said:


> But what we love about WL/VWL has always been the Main Lodge, Lobby and Courtyard of the waterfall/pool/geiser/bar. That appears unchanged. And now we can even reserve rooms inside that area?


 No one knows for certain--as in Disney confirming anything--just which rooms in the south wing are being renovated as DVC units or if they will all be DVC suites. My thoughts are the entire south wing is being converted (*WDWKOOK* on one of the WL threads agrees); otherwise, there would a) be a very small number of DVC villas for the new 14th resort, and b) if they renovate just one wing, that would create a booking inequity with the north wing since they would be an older refurb.  As for booking rooms in the upcoming Copper Creek resort, current classic VWL owners will only be able to reserve rooms at 7 months unless they buy points there if everything we know about home resorts and non-home resorts holds true. . .which it should. About the only thing we do know for certain is what Disney has told us.  To re-use *Granny's* quote:  *"The planned project at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge, when completed, will be the 14th Disney Vacation Club development and the second at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge."  *The particulars remain to be seen.  

P.S.  Okay, I have to insert here that despite my reluctance to accept the changes to my beloved VWL, my interest is definitely piqued to see just what those changes will be when all is completed and operating.


----------



## jade1

sleepydog25 said:


> No one knows for certain--as in Disney confirming anything--just which rooms in the south wing are being renovated as DVC units or if they will all be DVC suites. My thoughts are the entire south wing is being converted (*WDWKOOK* on one of the WL threads agrees); otherwise, there would a) be a very small number of DVC villas for the new 14th resort, and b) if they renovate just one wing, that would create a booking inequity with the north wing since they would be an older refurb.  As for booking rooms in the upcoming Copper Creek resort, current classic VWL owners will only be able to reserve rooms at 7 months unless they buy points there if everything we know about home resorts and non-home resorts holds true. . .which it should. About the only thing we do know for certain is what Disney has told us.  To re-use *Granny's* quote:  *"The planned project at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge, when completed, will be the 14th Disney Vacation Club development and the second at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge."  *The particulars remain to be seen.
> 
> P.S.  Okay, I have to insert here that despite my reluctance to accept the changes to my beloved VWL, my interest is definitely piqued to see just what those changes will be when all is completed and operating.



Good points.

"if"  "if" the entire wing is DVC, I wonder if that is 2 booking categories. My suspicion is they might "try" to make the VWL side somewhat comparable to the courtyard side, meaning they are both one category. Both a nice pool view, hopefully some nice rock work/trees etc. Be interesting.

Has there been artwork on that side?


----------



## Dizny Dad

horselover said:


> I hope not DDad.  You know I do.  Holding out on my judgement until it's completed but so far not liking what I'm seeing.       But no worries.  I will never let go of you & Di & all the other wonderful friends I've made through this thread.      Now if only we'd overlap on a trip so I could see you!  It's been way too long.
> 
> Happy Friday groupies!  Hope everyone has a great weekend.
> 
> Loved all your Hawaii pics on FB Jimmy!  As soon as I said I hadn't seen any boom there they were!



Well, we all know that once a Groupie, always a Groupie! (With or without points)


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hi Groupies old and new. Time for my annual check in. Since I retired in 2011 I dont get to spend as much time on the boards as I used to which means I am busy and I guess that is a good thing. We are heading to VWL (I will always call it that no matter what crazy name the suits come up with) in early November for a 10 day stay. For those who have been recently how is the construction noise? Any tips or room requests we should make? Thanks in advance. I will certainly get back on here during our trip to post a few pictures.


----------



## Granny

DisneyNutzy said:


> Hi Groupies old and new. Time for my annual check in. Since I retired in 2011 I dont get to spend as much time on the boards as I used to which means I am busy and I guess that is a good thing. We are heading to VWL (I will always call it that no matter what crazy name the suits come up with) in early November for a 10 day stay. For those who have been recently how is the construction noise? Any tips or room requests we should make? Thanks in advance. I will certainly get back on here during our trip to post a few pictures.



*DisneyNutzy*...always great to see you drop by!  

WL/VWL is still a major construction zone.  My understanding is that construction runs only from 9:00 a.m. to about 4:00 pm each day.  If you want to avoid seeing a lot of dirt and construction equipment, you can put in a request for an even numbered room which will put you on the bus stop side of the villas where there is no construction.  If you like the "knothole view" of construction, you can request an odd numbered room.  The one advantage there is that without all the trees there is a pretty good view of Bay Lake on the construction side.  Enjoy your trip planning!


----------



## Granny

jade1 said:


> Good points.
> 
> "if"  "if" the entire wing is DVC, I wonder if that is 2 booking categories. My suspicion is they might "try" to make the VWL side somewhat comparable to the courtyard side, meaning they are both one category. Both a nice pool view, hopefully some nice rock work/trees etc. Be interesting.
> 
> Has there been artwork on that side?



I agree with [B]@sleepydog25[/B] that they will convert the entire South wing to DVC.  If they do, I would anticipate that there will not be a view classification and they will just handle requests the way they currently do at VWL.  Seems like the courtyard view might have some villas with a Wishes view.  If so, I'm sure those will be highly requested.  But otherwise, the views should be very similar.


----------



## jade1

DisneyNutzy said:


> For those who have been recently how is the construction noise? Any tips or room requests we should make? Thanks in advance. I will certainly get back on here during our trip to post a few pictures.



Have not stayed lately, but probably 2 schools of thought.

1) minimal "noise" request would be bus stop side (not sure how to request that)

2) Upper level lake side, certainly noise during the day-but we would be all over that since you can now see the lake, plus we enjoy seeing what is happening


----------



## jade1

Granny said:


> *DisneyNutzy*...always great to see you drop by!
> 
> WL/VWL is still a major construction zone.  My understanding is that construction runs only from 9:00 a.m. to about 4:00 pm each day.  If you want to avoid seeing a lot of dirt and construction equipment, you can put in a request for an even numbered room which will put you on the bus stop side of the villas where there is no construction.  If you like the "knothole view" of construction, you can request an odd numbered room.  The one advantage there is that without all the trees there is a pretty good view of Bay Lake on the construction side.  Enjoy your trip planning!



yes what you said


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Granny said:


> *DisneyNutzy*...always great to see you drop by!
> 
> WL/VWL is still a major construction zone.  My understanding is that construction runs only from 9:00 a.m. to about 4:00 pm each day.  If you want to avoid seeing a lot of dirt and construction equipment, you can put in a request for an even numbered room which will put you on the bus stop side of the villas where there is no construction.  If you like the "knothole view" of construction, you can request an odd numbered room.  The one advantage there is that without all the trees there is a pretty good view of Bay Lake on the construction side.  Enjoy your trip planning!


Thanks Granny! I will leave that decision up to the ladies. They are the ones who tend to sleep in a little later than the boys.


----------



## Granny

Okay Groupies...I learned on another site that if you use the @ symbol before a user name in a post, it sends an alert to that user that they were "mentioned" in a post with the link to the post.  So I'm starting to use that symbol if I'm mentioning someone but not quoting them.  See my post above where I flagged *Sleepy* that way. 

It's not like I don't read every post here, so it really isn't all that helpful for us.  More of a fun toy to play with.  But it does come in handy on the other board I frequent where I tend to bounce around much more.  It seems that if I stray from this thread on these boards I tend to get in a little trouble.


----------



## Granny

DisneyNutzy said:


> Thanks Granny! I will leave that decision up to the ladies. They are the ones who tend to sleep in a little later than the boys.



It's ALWAYS better to leave most decisions up to the ladies!


----------



## jade1

Has there been any artwork on this yet? Or just that overhead schematic.


----------



## jade1

sleepydog25 said:


> No one knows for certain--as in Disney confirming anything--just which rooms in the south wing are being renovated as DVC units or if they will all be DVC suites. My thoughts are the entire south wing is being converted (*WDWKOOK* on one of the WL threads agrees); otherwise, there would a) be a very small number of DVC villas for the new 14th resort, and b) if they renovate just one wing, that would create a booking inequity with the north wing since they would be an older refurb.  As for booking rooms in the upcoming Copper Creek resort, current classic VWL owners will only be able to reserve rooms at 7 months unless they buy points there if everything we know about home resorts and non-home resorts holds true. . .which it should. About the only thing we do know for certain is what Disney has told us.  To re-use *Granny's* quote:  *"The planned project at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge, when completed, will be the 14th Disney Vacation Club development and the second at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge."  *The particulars remain to be seen.
> 
> P.S.  Okay, I have to insert here that despite my reluctance to accept the changes to my beloved VWL, my interest is definitely piqued to see just what those changes will be when all is completed and operating.



Did notice inside the lobby that was also walled off above check in, so maybe some in the lobby DVC rooms as well? Would love that, esp for XMAS decor.


----------



## LynJ

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yes, same company so similar options.  When you book online there is a check box for if you need an accessible room.  Once you select that and search for the room it will return availability with a drop down box to choose what type of accessibility you need.  From everything I've seen all HA rooms can have the hearing option installed.  And then at some resorts there is the option for hearing accessible rooms that are always set up for it.  Just be aware that not all resorts have the options in all categories.  Or the hearing option may only be available in a fully accessible room.  We've booked accessible rooms at other resorts but not VWL so I'm not positive on the exact setup but based on my knowledge of the other 2042 resorts the hearing option is likely only in a room that has other accessible features.  They've gotten slightly more diverse with the setups in the newer resorts.



Thanks!  I like the newer options, because I feel bad taking a fully accessible room when all we need is hearing accessibility.  Right now, we book a regular room, because kiddo is never alone in the room.  She's getting older, though, so that likely will change in the future.  Having spent several months in a wheelchair, it bothers me to take a room from someone who really needs it, when we really only need the smoke alarms, bed shaker, etc.


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> Well, we all know that once a Groupie, always a Groupie! (With or without points)



Oh we wouldn't be pointsless even if some day we sold our VWL points.  We'd still have our BCV points.  No plans to get rid of those.


----------



## horselover

Nice to see you again DisneyNutzy!


----------



## Granny

jade1 said:


> Has there been any artwork on this yet? Or just that overhead schematic.



*Jade*...I'm not completely sure what you mean by artwork?  Do you mean has there been any renderings by Disney of what the new DVC resort will look like?  No, there hasn't been anything like that.  The only thing from Disney was a confirmation that there would be a new DVC named Copper Creek Villas & Cabins and that it would include some of the current Wilderness Lodge room conversions.  I doubt we'll see any renderings for months yet until they are ready to start selling points.


----------



## Corinne

Two more sleeps!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jade1 said:


> Has there been any artwork on this yet? Or just that overhead schematic.



No, nothing.  The only things seen was from plans filed with the county and then the little blurb done by Disney.  If it follows other resorts there won't be anything else until they declare the project as DVC.  Or not.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> I'm not sure about that.  My impression was the rooms that face the villas were the ones being converted.  Is it the entire south wing?  I'm sure someone here knows.



I too believe it's the entire south wing.  Or at least the majority.


----------



## jade1

Granny said:


> *Jade*...I'm not completely sure what you mean by artwork?  Do you mean has there been any renderings by Disney of what the new DVC resort will look like?  No, there hasn't been anything like that.  The only thing from Disney was a confirmation that there would be a new DVC named Copper Creek Villas & Cabins and that it would include some of the current Wilderness Lodge room conversions.  I doubt we'll see any renderings for months yet until they are ready to start selling points.


Yes renderings is the word. OK. Was just curious if I had missed that.


----------



## jade1

KAT4DISNEY said:


> No, nothing.  The only things seen was from plans filed with the county and then the little blurb done by Disney.  If it follows other resorts there won't be anything else until they declare the project as DVC.  Or not.


That makes sense thanks.


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Di, watch out!!  Coffee is hot(sorta like that picture Granny shared of me n T on the Beach)
> *Disclaimer: For any of you new folks, please disregard our silliness here(or not, and if you feel so inclined, please feel free to join in).  We are usually not this risqué but understand, Granny, DiznyDi, myself, and many others here are a really tight bunch, enough so we feel we can pick on each other without repercussion or backlash.  Many of us have met each other over the years at WDW and we truly are a family of sorts.  So don't let our shenanigans scare you off.*
> Now, back to our regularly scheduled shenanigans!!



Ahhhh.  The awesome circumstance when you become so familiar, so close to people that bantering can occur! 
That is a good thing.



Granny said:


> But suffice it to say, I don't see us ever calling ourselves the BRV Groupies!



Yup.  No way.  No how.  Never gonna happen.  Heck, it is still Dixie Landings to me to this day!



jimmytammy said:


> *Jade*
> Great pics!!
> 
> Seeing the cabins, seeing the remaining trees has planted(get it!)an idea in my mind
> I live in NC as some of y'all know.  Well, NC has a lot of pine trees, VWL used to have a lot of pine trees(y'all see where this is going)
> I can get some seedlings, just need some help.  Bring shovels, we are going to have a party come Dec., groupie meet of a different variety.
> They will never see it coming!  Midnight groupie meet, Dec., a planting we will go, a planting we will go, hi-ho, a groupie-o, a planting we will go!!



Now THIS is a great post!  Mr Muush and I were getting a chuckle out of it and then scoping the back yard for seedlings!



horselover said:


> That would be a big fat no.       I was down the weekend of the 10th & took a ride over.  Was popping in to post a pick of the Mickey topiary but I see there's a video so no need.  Was super happy to see Mickey again even if he's been shifted to the left slightly but the geese & bison are nowhere to be found.  The pics Jade posted are much better than anything I captured from the ground.  It's difficult to get pics with it being blocked off.  I will say the new "enhanced food & beverage area" is huge!  An eye sore really.  That & whatever the building is beside it block out most of the view of the lake.  I was shocked how close some of the cabins are to the pool.  Practically right on top of it.  I wouldn't want to be in those cabins unless I was a big fan of noise or someone that spends all day at the pool.  My overall feeling after leaving was my fears have not been allayed in any way.  The Lodge I loved is gone & never coming back.       I don't care how great the new pool is or what kind of new restaurant they put in it is not an improvement to me.  If you want a view of the lake you better ask for a high floor because you won't be seeing anything but cabins & buildings from the lower floors.  Sorry to be a Debbie Downer but it was worse than I was anticipating.  I seriously doubt the addition of some pretty landscaping will do anything to change my mind.  Some may love it but I'm not one of them.
> 
> Kat - it would be difficult for anyone to sneak into the south wing for updates.  The elevators are still blocked off.
> And on that happy note welcome to all the new groupies!        I'm not usually so negative!
> 
> Thanks for all the great Aulani pictures JT!  I'm not sure if you're back or not.  I looked on Tammy's FB page for photos but didn't see any.  If you're still away enjoy the rest of your trip.



We are having a hard time with all of the changes.  Yes, we are THAT kind of Groupie also.  I literally got a little ill looking at videos and pictures of the construction.

But then I read what DisneyDad61 wrote and it reminded me of a situation I was in.  Paris of all places about a century ago.  I was seated in a lousy seat for a dinner show.  I won't go into the details but my table mates knew Muushka was not a happy camper.  One kind woman very calmly told me to get over it.  I don't remember exactly what she said, but whatever it was, it worked.  Then everyone could enjoy the show!  Sometimes I need someone to shake me a little.  Thanks DD61 (mind if I call you that?  Others will tell you, Muushka is always shortening people's screen names.  You can call me Muush if you like.)  I'm also very glad that although you are walking on 9 toes, I am glad that other than that, you are with us and you conquered Cancer!



DisneyDad61 said:


> Good morning everyone -
> Yes, it's me, the new VWL groupie and lurker here for quite some time. I am reading the comments here lately and I really do get it. Most, if not all of us are HUGE fans of Walt Disney - the Man, WDW - his creation and of course, our lodge or more specifically, *our home away from home.*
> 
> This post is not meant to be any type of personal attack on anyone here..please remember that..........
> 
> For me, it all boils down to "perspective". Where each one of us comes from, our experiences in life, our "expectations". I know, it's changing....change is hard for most people. A lot of us (including me) don't like change, it messes with our "comfort zone". This "Home Away From Home" that has been around for us since 1994 for the Lodge and 2001 for the Villa's........trust me, I get it.......
> Let me just pose a very brief challenge and perspective.......
> Most, if not all of us go through turmoil(s) in our lives, to one extent or another...some very bad, terrible turmoil, some not so bad or none at all (so far). To me, this is reflected (normally) in our character and personality, to some extent, as a result of all of this.
> 
> Some, like myself, had a huge scare with life....cancer, losing a toe at the end because as my good friend said "God only wanted your toe, not the rest of you yet", losing your job, struggles with family as a result of all of this.....and more..........this is what (for better or worse) gives us perspective, each one of us, each day of our lives........here comes the "choice", right? I mean we choose to act a certain way.......
> 
> I get the ******* because of the changes coming to the lodge and villa's. Right now, I'm alive and I still have the opportunity to experience it, even with only 9 toes !! Look, it could be worse...a lot worse for all of us. I am thankful that I can still take my family, extended family and friends to the 'Happiest Place On Earth" and for that I am very grateful. Despite everything, we all still CHOOSE how we act and react. I am of the firm belief that despite the bad meal, the wait, the rain, the Brazilian's in the group ahead of me of 150, the ride going down just as I'm ready to board, our reactions, our happiness, it's our choice. I honestly am just thankful that I can still make a choice.
> I choose to be optimistic about the changes. As the usual "Disney" leader in our family, a lot of the attitude, outlook and demeanor for my family kinda starts with me. I get the uncertainty of change but I refuse to let that dictate my love, my attitude, my future memories, those "moments" that you can never get back. Life really is short (a lot of us have faced it). I choose to make my wonderful investment pay back 100-fold, if not for the smiles, hugs, kisses from my Mom down to my little granddaughter.........I trust that all of us desire that, this is why we keep coming back.   Ok, I'm done on my high horse......back to lurking...love you guys........................



JT, I am so enjoying your Hawaii pictures!  How fun and beautiful is that????


----------



## bobbiwoz

BRV Groupies? Actually makes me sad.  It was a change I never ever expected.


----------



## horselover

bobbiwoz said:


> BRV Groupies? Actually makes me sad.  It was a change I never ever expected.



They can change the name to whatever they want.  It doesn't mean we have to!  It took me years to get used to not saying MGM. I'm not sure I'll get used to DS instead of DTD.  I draw the line at BRV!      Still calling it VWL.

Speaking of DHS weren't they changing that name too?  Whatever happened with that?  Waiting until SW land is open maybe?

Happy Sunday groupies!    

Corrine- have a great trip!


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> They can change the name to whatever they want.  It doesn't mean we have to!  It took me years to get used to not saying MGM. I'm not sure I'll get used to DS instead of DTD.  I draw the line at BRV!      Still calling it VWL.
> 
> Speaking of DHS weren't they changing that name too?  Whatever happened with that?  Waiting until SW land is open maybe?
> 
> Happy Sunday groupies!
> 
> Corrine- have a great trip!


Agree, *Horsey*!  I will never, ever seriously refer to VWL as anything but, well, VWL.  I do tend to throw in the word "classic" in front of VWL to differentiate it between the new Copper Creek resort.  And.  If some folks wish to start a new thread possessing BRV within its title, I would wish them well.  However, for me, for *Luv*, and for several others, the name of my home shall always be *V W L*.  Oddly enough, I've not had any issues with DHS vice MGM nor DS vice DTD (though *Luv* certainly has).  I, too, draw the line with my home.


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> Ahhhh.  The awesome circumstance when you become so familiar, so close to people that bantering can occur!
> That is a good thing.



*Muush!*  So awesome to see you here!  

I hope all is well in your world.  It is always a pleasure having you stop by to join us on the rockers from time to time.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey *Muushka*!Glad to see you around more often these days!! BRV...it will never be(not in our camp anyway)


*DisneyDad61*, First a big Welcome to the groupies!!!!Lurk no more
Thanks for sharing your story, you have shared with an understanding bunch of good folks who just happen to love the Lodge(passionately I must add).  Many of us here have shared our good and bad times of life, without judgement nor with reprimand.  This is a safe haven, we can agree to disagree at times, but in the end, we all are really close.  This thread goes beyond our common thread, digs a little deeper, maybe more so than some would choose to be a part of, and thats OK.  We are aware we may touch a nerve, or veer off the path.  But lets be honest, we tend to repeat things about VWL/WL after the 5th/6th installment(yes, its been going for awhile, just named differently).  Im not sure why I shared all this, its just what I feel right now

We have all dealt with issues of one kind or another.  My story of becoming a VWL lover goes back to 1999(though I have always been a Disney fan)when my FIL passed at the age I am now, 51.  He had Lou Gehrigs(ALS)and lived very shortly after being diagnosed.  After his passing, his wish for us all(9 family members)was to go on a trip together.  WDW made sense as we had 4 small kids in tow. So long story short, fell in love with WDW, 2 yrs later, VWL was for sell, talked DW into joining, and here we are.  Through tragedy, we prevailed, and feel like we are better for it.  If I could get my FIL back, would trade it all, but God needed him worse than us.  
Its great to hear you have prevailed through your health issues!  We all get a bit over zealous here on things that happen at the Lodge, we as humans aren't big on change, but in the end, we will still be passionate about it, changes and all.  Just know you can share here, likes and dislikes, good and bad and we will still consider you a groupie, no matter what!


----------



## TCRAIG

dbavis said:


> Hey everyone... we're working on purchasing a resale contract for VWL and just wanted to say hi.  The Wilderness Lodge has always been my favorite resort even though we just stayed there for the first time this past summer.  It is the first Disney resort we ever visited.  We had lunch on arrival day at WCC during our trip in 2008.  Ever since we've made a point to stop by each trip for lunch or dinner and to just take in the beauty of the resort.  We did a split stay this summer at VWL and Poly and, to my surprise, I ended up liking VWL more than Poly.  Now we're buying into DVC and looking forward to many more trips 'home'.


I closed on some resale points back in March of 2016 - can't wait for my first VWL stay in Dec. of this year!!


----------



## Granny

TCRAIG said:


> I closed on some resale points back in March of 2016 - can't wait for my first VWL stay in Dec. of this year!!



WELCOME   *TCRAIG*!    

And congratulations on your latest DVC purchase.  Your trip is coming up quickly, and we know you'll enjoy your VWL stay at the most magical time of the year.  Thanks for popping in!


----------



## Flossbolna

Hello Groupies, I need some help!! It is not really urgent, but it kind of puzzles me and I think you will be able to help. We will have a one bedroom villa at VWL later this year. When I look at the floor plans that I can find online, I am totally confused about where there are doors between the different rooms and I would appreciate, if someone could tell me where to expect doors and where not. 

This here is the picture from the DVC website for the floor plan:






I have identified the following "connections" between different rooms that in my opinion could mean that there is a door:

living room - master bedroom
living room - washer/dryer
living room - shower bathroom
shower bathroom - toilet room
shower bathroom - tub bathroom
master bedroom - tub bathroom

Of course there is then also a window from tub to master bedroom. 

Do all these "connections" that I have listed have a door (in the floor plan, it looks they are not any between living room and master bedroom as well as between master bedroom and living room, however, the later one has a very small opening to squeeze through according to the floor plan...

Are there any additional doors I am missing?

Oh - and what is the room behind the sink in the tub bathroom? I just noticed that for the first time! Is this a closet?


----------



## sleepydog25

Flossbolna said:


> Hello Groupies, I need some help!! It is not really urgent, but it kind of puzzles me and I think you will be able to help. We will have a one bedroom villa at VWL later this year. When I look at the floor plans that I can find online, I am totally confused about where there are doors between the different rooms and I would appreciate, if someone could tell me where to expect doors and where not.
> 
> This here is the picture from the DVC website for the floor plan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have identified the following "connections" between different rooms that in my opinion could mean that there is a door:
> 
> living room - master bedroom
> living room - washer/dryer
> living room - shower bathroom
> shower bathroom - toilet room
> shower bathroom - tub bathroom
> master bedroom - tub bathroom
> 
> Of course there is then also a window from tub to master bedroom.
> 
> Do all these "connections" that I have listed have a door (in the floor plan, it looks they are not any between living room and master bedroom as well as between master bedroom and living room, however, the later one has a very small opening to squeeze through according to the floor plan...
> 
> Are there any additional doors I am missing?
> 
> Oh - and what is the room behind the sink in the tub bathroom? I just noticed that for the first time! Is this a closet?


As best as I can recall there is a door to enter the suite , then you have two small louvered doors to a coat closet in the entryway, a small door to the washer/dryer area (size of a small closet), two doors between the living area and the master bedroom, though one of those doors actually opens into the bathroom, and a door that separates the shower area of the master bath from the actual bedroom section. The toilet rests in the shower portion of the bathroom and has its own door, as well.  There are the two shutters between the bedroom and the jetted tub, and finally there is what I think is a pocket door to the closet that sits off the main sink/tub part of the bathroom.  There is no door between the master bedroom and the tub/sink area outside of the shutters.  I could be slightly off on the pocket door, but I'm fairly confident in the other locations.  

Also, welcome to our humble home, *TCRAIG*!  We're glad  you found us, so pull up a rocker and don't be a stranger.  *JT *has a most excellent commentary about us just a couple of posts above, so feel free to join in.  As with all Groupies, new and old, if you have a trip you want us to take note of on Page 1, drop me a PM.  Same holds true for birthdays/anniversaries only PM *KAT4DISNEY*.  Again, welcome!


----------



## Granny

Flossbolna said:


> Hello Groupies, I need some help!! It is not really urgent, but it kind of puzzles me and I think you will be able to help. We will have a one bedroom villa at VWL later this year. When I look at the floor plans that I can find online, I am totally confused about where there are doors between the different rooms and I would appreciate, if someone could tell me where to expect doors and where not.



One of the issues is that it depends on whether you get a dedicated 1BR or a lock-off.    I believe there at 27 dedicated 1BR and 45 lockoff if my latest data is correct.  The room configures a little differently on them to accommodate the lock-off door at the back of the living room (nearest to the sliding doors/balcony).   

To answer your direct question...when in a DVC 1BR or 2BR villa, there seem to be doors everywhere!  *Sleepy* gave you great answers to your question which I believe is correct.  Basically, there is a door between all rooms except the master bedroom and the sink/tub part of the bathroom.   And yes, that is a walk-in closet behind the sink/tub part of the bathroom and it has its own pocket door which remains open the entire time we're there.

Deb Will's site has a good photo gallery of the refurbished 1BR.  You'll find it here: http://allears.net/acc/g_wlv.htm


----------



## bobbiwoz

Hi everyone!  Today my cabin mate for this year's DVC Member cruise, Patricia, arrived in Cape May from Tulsa.  It's great seeing her again.  We met last year on the Member Cruise, and our husbands were not interested in going, so we booked a cabin together.  Patricia will be at our Groupies meet in December.  I reminded her about it today and she said "Great, I'm looking forward to it!"  She works on computers and is not as happy to be on a computer for fun.  

Meanwhile we are planning for Wednesday's DVC's Member Cruise out of NYC!

That's my news from Cape May NJ!


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies!

We're here!!  Have a great renovated 2br pool view at the BoardWalk.  I really like the updated color scheme.  We were resting and gazing out the window and a bald eagle flew by! Amazing!! We're very close to the Swan where he remained perched for a while.  I hope I can get a pic of him in flight this week.  

Epcot was pretty crowded today, which is to be expected on a weekend during F & W.


----------



## Granny

bobbiwoz said:


> Hi everyone!  Today my cabin mate for this year's DVC Member cruise, Patricia, arrived in Cape May from Tulsa.  It's great seeing her again.  We met last year on the Member Cruise, and our husbands were not interested in going, so we booked a cabin together.  Patricia will be at our Groupies meet in December.  I reminded her about it today and she said "Great, I'm looking forward to it!"  She works on computers and is not as happy to be on a computer for fun.
> 
> Meanwhile we are planning for Wednesday's DVC's Member Cruise out of NYC!
> 
> That's my news from Cape May NJ!



*Bobbi*...thanks for the update.  We look forward to meeting you and Patricia and all the other Groupies in December!  I hope your cruise is a great one!  



Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> We're here!!  Have a great renovated 2br pool view at the BoardWalk.  I really like the updated color scheme.  We were resting and gazing out the window and a bald eagle flew by! Amazing!! We're very close to the Swan where he remained perched for a while.  I hope I can get a pic of him in flight this week.
> 
> Epcot was pretty crowded today, which is to be expected on a weekend during F & W.



*Corinne*...glad you made it and are enjoying your room and view.  I've never seen a bald eagle at WDW...lots of hawks and other large birds but not our national symbol!  Very cool!  Hope you have a magical trip!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Flossbolna said:


> Hello Groupies, I need some help!! It is not really urgent, but it kind of puzzles me and I think you will be able to help. We will have a one bedroom villa at VWL later this year. When I look at the floor plans that I can find online, I am totally confused about where there are doors between the different rooms and I would appreciate, if someone could tell me where to expect doors and where not.
> 
> This here is the picture from the DVC website for the floor plan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have identified the following "connections" between different rooms that in my opinion could mean that there is a door:
> 
> living room - master bedroom
> living room - washer/dryer
> living room - shower bathroom
> shower bathroom - toilet room
> shower bathroom - tub bathroom
> master bedroom - tub bathroom
> 
> Of course there is then also a window from tub to master bedroom.
> 
> Do all these "connections" that I have listed have a door (in the floor plan, it looks they are not any between living room and master bedroom as well as between master bedroom and living room, however, the later one has a very small opening to squeeze through according to the floor plan...
> 
> Are there any additional doors I am missing?
> 
> Oh - and what is the room behind the sink in the tub bathroom? I just noticed that for the first time! Is this a closet?



You know Flossy - every time I'm at BWV - which was the start of that maze of doors I just imagine the designer chuckling from wherever they are.  I believe they seriously sat down and said - _"how can I design a suite that will get the Guinness book of world records for doors"._  They had to have succeeded.  

As mentioned there is a little difference in dedicated vs lock-off.  The layout you show is a dedicated but also isn't showing all doors correctly.  There is a door between the living area and the master bedroom.   Once you are in that there is no door between the tub/sink area and the bedroom other than the window by the tub.  The other room by that sink is indeed the closet and there is usually a door on that if space allows.   Then there is a door between the tub/sink room and the shower/sink room.  And a door between the shower/sink room to the living area.  You covered the washer/dryer door.  And the entry closet has sliding doors.  The door to the hallway and then a door to the studio if it's a lock-off.  And the pocket door to the toilet room. 

This old decor photo almost shows 5 of the doors and the tub window:  The master/living room door.  Just thru that the laundry door.  Just to the right of that the living room/shower room door.  Thru the "window" you see the door between the tub/shower room and to the right of that you see the closet door.






Here you see the laundry door close up.  To the right is the door into the shower/sink room and the toilet room is off of that.  And if you look to the left and past you see the entry closet doors.  Although you can't see it the entry door is to the right of those closet doors.  The door frame in the foreground is for the door between the living area and the master bedroom.






Toilet room door.  There may be a layout where there isn't this room with a door but we've always had this at VWL.  At BWV, BCV and SSR (which all have the same basic layout) the toilet has always just been in the room with the sink/shower and not enclosed on it's own.






The door into the shower/sink/toilet room to the left and the closet door off of the tub/sink room in the master.






And another view:






Finally - the lock-off connecting door:






A different room - closet door:






And entry:






And another with the new decor:






Last one:  The handles are the door between the living room and the shower/sink room.  Past it to the right is the door from between living area and master.  And past the handles to the left is the door between the shower/sink room and the master tub/sink room.






I'm weirdly fascinated by the doors and the amount of time it takes to close all of them if you are going into the bathroom.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> We're here!!  Have a great renovated 2br pool view at the BoardWalk.  I really like the updated color scheme.  We were resting and gazing out the window and a bald eagle flew by! Amazing!! We're very close to the Swan where he remained perched for a while.  I hope I can get a pic of him in flight this week.
> 
> Epcot was pretty crowded today, which is to be expected on a weekend during F & W.



Very cool Corinne!!!  We too had an awesome Bald Eagle viewing at WDW while staying at GF years ago.  Our room overlooked the little marina area and we watched a bald eagle dive down and catch and fly away with a fish!


----------



## Corinne

KAT4DISNEY said:


> You know Flossy - every time I'm at BWV - which was the start of that maze of doors I just imagine the designer chuckling from wherever they are.  I believe they seriously sat down and said - _"how can I design a suite that will get the Guinness book of world records for doors"._  They had to have succeeded.
> 
> I'm weirdly fascinated by the doors and the amount of time it takes to close all of them if you are going into the bathroom.



OMG Kathy, tooooooo funny, and true!!!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

My view of a bald eagle at WDW was from the porch with rocking chairs at WL.  It was beautiful in flight.


----------



## Flossbolna

Thanks everyone for the door explanation!! It turns out that the floor plan actually omits some doors (but also makes sure to show the shower stall door). Kat, all those pictures were great!



KAT4DISNEY said:


> You know Flossy - every time I'm at BWV - which was the start of that maze of doors I just imagine the designer chuckling from wherever they are. I believe they seriously sat down and said - _"how can I design a suite that will get the Guinness book of world records for doors"._ They had to have succeeded.





They could have added an additional door between the master bedroom and the tub bathroom...

Actually, I am kind of missing that door a little, but I am sure we will cope! I do like the additional door for the toilet though. Otherwise you need to make sure to lock two doors for one room and unlock again afterwards. Especially at night with people sleeping in both rooms...


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies TCRAIG!!!!

Bobbi and Corinne, hope your trips are Magical


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the groupies TCRAIG!!!!
> 
> Bobbi and Corinne, hope your trips are Magical



Thank you!  Patricia and I feel like good ole friends!


----------



## horselover

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> We're here!!  Have a great renovated 2br pool view at the BoardWalk.  I really like the updated color scheme.  We were resting and gazing out the window and a bald eagle flew by! Amazing!! We're very close to the Swan where he remained perched for a while.  I hope I can get a pic of him in flight this week.
> 
> Epcot was pretty crowded today, which is to be expected on a weekend during F & W.



Very cool!  I saw an eagle as I was walking to DHS from BWV a couple weeks ago.  Right around where the walking path meets the sidewalk at DHS.  I'm betting it's the same one.  Must have a nest around there somewhere.  Have a great trip!   

I liked the new color scheme too.   It had been a long time since I had stayed at BWV.   I always have to shake my head when I stay at BWV.  I had a standard view studio for one night.  Put in a request with MS for end of hall, far from elevator.   I don't like being so close to the entrance because it's noisy with luggage deliveries coming going & as most people want close to elevator it's normally a request that is granted.  The long halls don't bother me.  At check in the CM said to me I see you have a request for end of hall is that still what you want to which I reply yes.  He replies great & gives me the room number.  Of course I'm think yeah the filled my request!   Get to the room & it's 3 or 4 rooms away from the elevator.  Pretty much as close as you can get.  Can't quite figure out why he bothered to ask me if that is what I still wanted when it was clearly not the area I had requested.     Just seems to be the way it goes at BWV.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm weirdly fascinated by the doors and the amount of time it takes to close all of them if you are going into the bathroom.


That explains a lot. . .


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover said:


> Very cool!  I saw an eagle as I was walking to DHS from BWV a couple weeks ago.  Right around where the walking path meets the sidewalk at DHS.  I'm betting it's the same one.  Must have a nest around there somewhere.  Have a great trip!
> 
> I liked the new color scheme too.   It had been a long time since I had stayed at BWV.   I always have to shake my head when I stay at BWV.  I had a standard view studio for one night.  Put in a request with MS for end of hall, far from elevator.   I don't like being so close to the entrance because it's noisy with luggage deliveries coming going & as most people want close to elevator it's normally a request that is granted.  The long halls don't bother me.  At check in the CM said to me I see you have a request for end of hall is that still what you want to which I reply yes.  He replies great & gives me the room number.  Of course I'm think yeah the filled my request!   Get to the room & it's 3 or 4 rooms away from the elevator.  Pretty much as close as you can get.  Can't quite figure out why he bothered to ask me if that is what I still wanted when it was clearly not the area I had requested.     Just seems to be the way it goes at BWV.


The 1st time we stayed there, Granny advised us to ask for a room near tennis courts, so we did, got it and asked the same ever since.  It puts us very near the end of hallway


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> The 1st time we stayed there, Granny advised us to ask for a room near tennis courts, so we did, got it and asked the same ever since.  It puts us very near the end of hallway



I'll remember that for the future.  I don't stay there often & normally that end of hall/far from elevator request works.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> That explains a lot. . .



Oh, it definitely does Sleepy!


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Morning Groupies!
Boy do I ever feel out-of-the-loop!
My mom is 85 and lived with us for awhile.  She was visiting relatives in N Carolina when she fell and broke her hip.  My sisters and I flew down to be with her for surgery and to get her situated into a rehab facility.  We'll be bring her back to Ohio once her caregivers clear her for travel, which could be upwards of 8 weeks.  I came home sick and spent a day and a half in bed   Todays a new day!

I know JT and others live in NC.  We were in the Wilmington-Hampstead area.  I waved as I left.

 to our new Groupies!  Its always a pleasure when someone finds their way over to our little corner of the Dis.

I'll go back and get caught up.  Have a good day!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hi Di!  So sorry to hear about your mother.  Hoping that her healing goes well and she is able to make it back home soon.


----------



## Granny

*Di*...prayers going up for your Mom, her caregivers and your family.  And for your health as well.  God bless.


----------



## sleepydog25

*Di*, we too hope all goes smoothly with your mom.  Best wishes winging her way (and yours)!

*ALSO*, I've forgotten to mention to most of our recent Groupie additions, but if you desire a Moosie icon for your very own, there are instructions on Page 1 which I believe still work.  Please feel free to grab one if you so desire. . .and, no, you don't have to own at the Lodge or anywhere to use him.  Cheers!


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> Good Morning Groupies!
> Boy do I ever feel out-of-the-loop!
> My mom is 85 and lived with us for awhile.  She was visiting relatives in N Carolina when she fell and broke her hip.  My sisters and I flew down to be with her for surgery and to get her situated into a rehab facility.  We'll be bring her back to Ohio once her caregivers clear her for travel, which could be upwards of 8 weeks.  I came home sick and spent a day and a half in bed   Todays a new day!



I'm sorry to hear about your mom.  Prayers for a speedy recovery for her & you!    

I posted this on my FB page today & I'll share it here as well because we all could use a smile these days.  It was lambing season in New Zealand when we visited last month.  Pretty sure the boys got tired of hearing awwwww look at those babies!      Man are they cute!  So cast your vote for something truly important!

Which is cuter?  Puppies or lambs?


----------



## jimmytammy

Diane
Praying for your mom and your family.  You let us know if we can do anything to help in any way, we aren't that far away.

Julie,
Not sure I could choose, they both are very cute


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

It's always puppies for the cutest factor!


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It's always puppies for the cutest factor!



I would normally agree but look at that lamb.  It's smiling!  Makes me smile every time I look at it.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Di, I pray for your mom's recovery.


----------



## Lakegirl

Di prayers for your mom.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> I would normally agree but look at that lamb.  It's smiling!  Makes me smile every time I look at it.



I agree he's a cutie!  But that puppy would get me in a second.


----------



## DiznyDi

Groupies ARE the best!  Thank you all for your thoughts, prayers, and concerns for my mom (and for me).  I appreciate each of you so much.  I am worried about her being so far away.  I'm certain I'll be returning to NC at some point JT and will give you a call or text.

Julie - my vote is for the lamb.  How can you not love that face!?  I'm a big dog lover but the lamb wins. (I did respond to your PM - did you get it?)


----------



## sleepydog25

_*IN THE LATEST HEADLINES, THERE IS A BROUHAHA, WELL, BREWING ON THE VWL LOVERS' THREAD.  SEEMS THAT SOME PEOPLE ARE ENAMORED OF PUPPIES WHILE OTHERS SUPPORT THE LAMB BRIGADE.  STAY TUNED FOR FURTHER UPDATES!  *
_
Both are darn cute, that's for sure. . .but. . .I have to vote for the baby lamb this time.  Just a smidgen. . .


----------



## Dizny Dad

Oh my gosh . . .it is so hard to keep up!  Puppies, lambs, broken hips, new Groupies, Boulder Ridge agonies, and now this . . . . My work computer decided to take a vacation and I now have a new one; no favorites, no shortcuts, and a memory that just can't remember passwords to anything.   I normally don't keep any files for work or pleasure on the computer hard drive anyway, so all of "My" stuff is still readily available on the main exchange server, but my internet favorites and shortcuts are now, again, in the making.  Of course, this is the first site I have accessed since the smoke cleared, but I now see myself for the next week or so in "rebuild" mode.   Luckily, there was no disturbance in the force making a tear in the space/time continuum such that I couldn't find this thread.  It is a life line at times.  Live long and prosper . . . .


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> Oh my gosh . . .it is so hard to keep up!  Puppies, lambs, broken hips, new Groupies, Boulder Ridge agonies, and now this . . . . My work computer decided to take a vacation and I now have a new one; no favorites, no shortcuts, and a memory that just can't remember passwords to anything.   I normally don't keep any files for work or pleasure on the computer hard drive anyway, so all of "My" stuff is still readily available on the main exchange server, but my internet favorites and shortcuts are now, again, in the making.  Of course, this is the first site I have accessed since the smoke cleared, but I now see myself for the next week or so in "rebuild" mode.   Luckily, there was no disturbance in the force making a tear in the space/time continuum such that I couldn't find this thread.  It is a life line at times.  Live long and prosper . . . .


We're glad you could find your way back "home."  And. Both Spock and Yoda would be proud of you.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> _*IN THE LATEST HEADLINES, THERE IS A BROUHAHA, WELL, BREWING ON THE VWL LOVERS' THREAD.  SEEMS THAT SOME PEOPLE ARE ENAMORED OF PUPPIES WHILE OTHERS SUPPORT THE LAMB BRIGADE.  STAY TUNED FOR FURTHER UPDATES!  *
> _
> Both are darn cute, that's for sure. . .but. . .I have to vote for the baby lamb this time.  Just a smidgen. . .



New Headlines:

*VWL GROUPIES HATE PUPPIES!!!  DECLARE LAMBS ARE CUTER!!! * 


(Because that's what I'm hearing and we don't want to get bogged down in the details involving quotes like "this time", "just a smidgen" etc, etc.)


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> Oh my gosh . . .it is so hard to keep up!  Puppies, lambs, broken hips, new Groupies, Boulder Ridge agonies, and now this . . . . My work computer decided to take a vacation and I now have a new one; no favorites, no shortcuts, and a memory that just can't remember passwords to anything.   I normally don't keep any files for work or pleasure on the computer hard drive anyway, so all of "My" stuff is still readily available on the main exchange server, but my internet favorites and shortcuts are now, again, in the making.  Of course, this is the first site I have accessed since the smoke cleared, but I now see myself for the next week or so in "rebuild" mode.   Luckily, there was no disturbance in the force making a tear in the space/time continuum such that I couldn't find this thread.  It is a life line at times.  Live long and prosper . . . .



This is when you need a teenager in your life!  When I got my new laptop in the Spring DS18 moved all my favorites over for me in about a minute & a half.  Passwords (that I told sites to remember) came too. No idea how he did it though!      Sorry you have to go through that DDad.

It was a tough race but I declare the lamb the winner!         Sometimes you just have to lighten it up.       It's either that or 

Have a great day groupies!


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> New Headlines:
> 
> *VWL GROUPIES HATE PUPPIES!!!  DECLARE LAMBS ARE CUTER!!! *
> 
> 
> (Because that's what I'm hearing and we don't want to get bogged down in the details involving quotes like "this time", "just a smidgen" etc, etc.)



    We had to make that tough choice & we did.  Oh the scandal of it all!  The poor puppies!


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Hi guys!  We have officially closed on our first resale contract and can now call VWL home! (I don't care if they rename it).  My husband called member services for the first time and had to put it on speaker so I could hear them say welcome home.  It feels so right!  I am so glad we went with our gut and didn't buy at SSR like so many people tried to convince us to do.  Can't wait for our first trip as owners!


----------



## horselover

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> Hi guys!  We have officially closed on our first resale contract and can now call VWL home! (I don't care if they rename it).  My husband called member services for the first time and had to put it on speaker so I could hear them say welcome home.  It feels so right!  I am so glad we went with our gut and didn't buy at SSR like so many people tried to convince us to do.  Can't wait for our first trip as owners!



Congratulations & Welcome Home!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> Hi guys!  We have officially closed on our first resale contract and can now call VWL home! (I don't care if they rename it).  My husband called member services for the first time and had to put it on speaker so I could hear them say welcome home.  It feels so right!  I am so glad we went with our gut and didn't buy at SSR like so many people tried to convince us to do.  Can't wait for our first trip as owners!



*Congratulations and Welcome Home!!!! *


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> New Headlines:
> 
> *VWL GROUPIES HATE PUPPIES!!!  DECLARE LAMBS ARE CUTER!!! *
> 
> 
> (Because that's what I'm hearing and we don't want to get bogged down in the details involving quotes like "this time", "just a smidgen" etc, etc.)


You, ma'am, are a rabblerouser and troublemaker!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> You, ma'am, are a rabblerouser and troublemaker!



Moi?!


----------



## Flossbolna

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> Hi guys!  We have officially closed on our first resale contract and can now call VWL home! (I don't care if they rename it).  My husband called member services for the first time and had to put it on speaker so I could hear them say welcome home.  It feels so right!  I am so glad we went with our gut and didn't buy at SSR like so many people tried to convince us to do.  Can't wait for our first trip as owners!



Welcome to the Groupies! 

You already were sensible and bought resale, so being a little bit sentimental and buying VWL still puts you ahead of those who go out and buy the Polynesian without doing any research.  I am really happy that I bought VWL in resale because one of the times of year we like to be at WDW is the Christmas season and I definitely would not have gotten the reservation for my upcoming trip without the home resort advantage.


----------



## sleepydog25

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> Hi guys!  We have officially closed on our first resale contract and can now call VWL home! (I don't care if they rename it).  My husband called member services for the first time and had to put it on speaker so I could hear them say welcome home.  It feels so right!  I am so glad we went with our gut and didn't buy at SSR like so many people tried to convince us to do.  Can't wait for our first trip as owners!


Congratulations, velkommen, and pull up a rocker!  We're glad you found us and hope you'll join in our merry band.  While all resorts have their finer points (SSR is becoming more desirable now that Disney Springs is ramping up; BWV/BCV both offer superb access to Epcot and DHS; BLT is a short walk to MK, et. al.), what has sparked the passion in this fair group is the jaw-dropping architecture, combined with the majestic music and (still) notable serenity when compared to other resorts. That you discovered this beauty before purchasing DVC speaks well of your research efforts. We looked at a few, as well, but only VWL spoke to us (and, yes, it shall forever be VWL to us).  I doubt you'll get any arguments here.   With VWL as your second home, we hope you'll find us to be a second family, as well.  You've likely noted we have a library of Groupie trips on Page 1 and a listing of anniversaries and birthdays there, too.  No obligation at all, but if you wish to share a trip date, please PM me.  If you wish to give up the ol' birthday and/or anniversary info, please PM *Rabblerouse*--er, I mean *KAT4DISNEY*.  Again, welcome aboard!


----------



## Dizny Dad

WELCOME HOME APiratesLifeForMe2 & Family!!


----------



## Granny

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> Hi guys!  We have officially closed on our first resale contract and can now call VWL home! (I don't care if they rename it).  My husband called member services for the first time and had to put it on speaker so I could hear them say welcome home.  It feels so right!  I am so glad we went with our gut and didn't buy at SSR like so many people tried to convince us to do.  Can't wait for our first trip as owners!



Congratulations!  And not only WELCOME HOME, but also WELCOME to the VWL Groupies thread.  Your refusal to call your home BRV is all the credentials we need to hear to know that you are in the right place!  I'm sure you'll enjoy your membership and your new home.


----------



## Granny

Okay, baby sheep and puppies are kind of cute....but for my money you just can't beat an adorable baby moose!

 

This guy looks like he already knows the awesome responsibility he has to represent our beloved VWL well!    Someday they may even put a topiary up in his honor!


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> Okay, baby sheep and puppies are kind of cute....but for my money you just can't beat an adorable baby moose!
> 
> View attachment 197614
> 
> This guy looks like he already knows the awesome responsibility he has to represent our beloved VWL well!    Someday they may even put a topiary up in his honor!



Awwwww.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Okay, baby sheep and puppies are kind of cute....but for my money you just can't beat an adorable baby moose!
> 
> View attachment 197614
> 
> This guy looks like he already knows the awesome responsibility he has to represent our beloved VWL well!    Someday they may even put a topiary up in his honor!


Oh, *K-A-A-A-T*. . .


----------



## georgejr

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> Hi guys!  We have officially closed on our first resale contract and can now call VWL home! (I don't care if they rename it).  My husband called member services for the first time and had to put it on speaker so I could hear them say welcome home.  It feels so right!  I am so glad we went with our gut and didn't buy at SSR like so many people tried to convince us to do.  Can't wait for our first trip as owners!


Congratulations!!! Now you'll have many years of hearing Welcome Home.


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

sleepydog25 said:


> Congratulations, velkommen, and pull up a rocker!  We're glad you found us and hope you'll join in our merry band.  While all resorts have their finer points (SSR is becoming more desirable now that Disney Springs is ramping up; BWV/BCV both offer superb access to Epcot and DHS; BLT is a short walk to MK, et. al.), what has sparked the passion in this fair group is the jaw-dropping architecture, combined with the majestic music and (still) notable serenity when compared to other resorts. That you discovered this beauty before purchasing DVC speaks well of your research efforts. We looked at a few, as well, but only VWL spoke to us (and, yes, it shall forever be VWL to us).  I doubt you'll get any arguments here.   With VWL as your second home, we hope you'll find us to be a second family, as well.  You've likely noted we have a library of Groupie trips on Page 1 and a listing of anniversaries and birthdays there, too.  No obligation at all, but if you wish to share a trip date, please PM me.  If you wish to give up the ol' birthday and/or anniversary info, please PM *Rabblerouse*--er, I mean *KAT4DISNEY*.  Again, welcome aboard!


Thank you so much! We have stayed in most Disney resorts but Wilderness Lodge is by far our favorite for so many reasons.  I think I'm going to enjoy my new family here on the groupies thread.


----------



## sleepydog25

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> Thank you so much! We have stayed in most Disney resorts but Wilderness Lodge is by far our favorite for so many reasons.  I think I'm going to enjoy my new family here on the groupies thread.


Yeah, we're fairly awesome.    Seriously, we pride ourselves on being a friendly, non-drama, familial sort of thread, and in the four+ years of being a Groupie, I can truly say it's been my honor to get to know these folks.  They have become part of my extended family.  Glad you found us!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Oh, *K-A-A-A-T*. . .



Moose!  Why did it have to be baby moose?  
How can a puppy or lamb compete with that?!?!?  

GROUPIES TURN ON THE LAMB!   (I better stop there or it will be chaos that follows)


----------



## Flossbolna

Granny said:


> Okay, baby sheep and puppies are kind of cute....but for my money you just can't beat an adorable baby moose!
> 
> View attachment 197614
> 
> This guy looks like he already knows the awesome responsibility he has to represent our beloved VWL well!    Someday they may even put a topiary up in his honor!



Oh!!!


----------



## pmaurer74

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> Thank you so much! We have stayed in most Disney resorts but Wilderness Lodge is by far our favorite for so many reasons.  I think I'm going to enjoy my new family here on the groupies thread.


Welcome Home!!! This is a great group of Moosies.... We fell in love with WL on our first trip and it will always be home for us... at least for 25 more years I hope!


----------



## DiznyDi

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> Hi guys!  We have officially closed on our first resale contract and can now call VWL home! (I don't care if they rename it).  My husband called member services for the first time and had to put it on speaker so I could hear them say welcome home.  It feels so right!  I am so glad we went with our gut and didn't buy at SSR like so many people tried to convince us to do.  Can't wait for our first trip as owners!


*Congratulations and Welcome Home* 

So nice to have you here!  Have you planned your first stay yet?  We have a Big Honkin Groupie meet (BHGM) planned for December at TOWL for anyone in the world at that time. Would love to have you join us!


----------



## DiznyDi

Ahhhhh Granny.....absolutely adorable baby moose!  I don't think I've ever seen a picture of a baby moose.  So special.


----------



## bird4274

Hello to all the members of VWL Lovers. We have been VWL owners since 2001, but this will be our first return visit since our purchase, I know we really have been missing the best resort, but have been trying different one.  I am so confused on what area I should try to request our room location.  We check in on Sunday Oct 9 and have booked a dedicated 2 BDR.  We will have our 2 grandsons ages 4 and 6 with us this trip.  Any suggestions??  The first time we stayed our room overlooked the Villas pool which I know would look out over the construction.


----------



## Granny

bird4274 said:


> Hello to all the members of VWL Lovers. We have been VWL owners since 2001, but this will be our first return visit since our purchase, I know we really have been missing the best resort, but have been trying different one.  I am so confused on what area I should try to request our room location.  We check in on Sunday Oct 9 and have booked a dedicated 2 BDR.  We will have our 2 grandsons ages 4 and 6 with us this trip.  Any suggestions??  The first time we stayed our room overlooked the Villas pool which I know would look out over the construction.



WELCOME *bird4274*!  We bought VWL the same year that you did, and like you we have also "sampled" every other WDW DVC resort except Polynesian Villas.  So great to hear that you'll be heading back to our favorite resort with the grandsons in tow.  

You are correct, all the villas on the lake side will overlook construction.  If that isn't your cup of tea, I would request an even numbered room which will put you on the "bus stop side" of the resort.  Also request close to the elevators to give you a better chance of avoiding the Dreaded Dumpster View at the end of that hall.  Although I don't think any dedicated 2BR villas have that view.

The construction is quite large but if you can put up with it, those rooms do give you a nicer view of Bay Lake with the trees pretty much gone.  Your grandsons may be past the nap age?  If so, the construction is limited to 9:00 - 4:00 (approximately) each day so if you're in the parks you won't ever hear it.  

Have a wonderful trip with the family.  And thanks for dropping by!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> WELCOME *bird4274*!  We bought VWL the same year that you did, and like you we have also "sampled" every other WDW DVC resort except Polynesian Villas.  So great to hear that you'll be heading back to our favorite resort with the grandsons in tow.
> 
> You are correct, all the villas on the lake side will overlook construction.  If that isn't your cup of tea, I would request an even numbered room which will put you on the "bus stop side" of the resort.  Also request close to the elevators to give you a better chance of avoiding the Dreaded Dumpster View at the end of that hall.  Although I don't think any dedicated 2BR villas have that view.
> 
> The construction is quite large but if you can put up with it, those rooms do give you a nicer view of Bay Lake with the trees pretty much gone.  Your grandsons may be past the nap age?  If so, the construction is limited to 9:00 - 4:00 (approximately) each day so if you're in the parks you won't ever hear it.
> 
> Have a wonderful trip with the family.  And thanks for dropping by!


I second *Granny's* welcome and also his thoughts about room location. When we were there in late February, we overlooked where Hidden Springs used to be, and we loved it.  Okay, so we didn't love the missing trees and the notion that the serenity that cloaked WL/VWL will likely no longer be there when all is said and done.  However, given that construction is a fact of life and we could do nothing about it, we found that the view to the lake was exceptional which allowed unfettered viewing of EWP which I'm sure your grandsons would love.  You can't miss the construction, but it's certainly not overly intrusive.  Have a great trip and, again, welcome!


----------



## pmaurer74

DiznyDi said:


> *Congratulations and Welcome Home*
> 
> So nice to have you here!  Have you planned your first stay yet?  We have a Big Honkin Groupie meet (BHGM) planned for December at TOWL for anyone in the world at that time. Would love to have you join us!


when is the meeting in December?


----------



## Corinne

*Di- *prayers for your mom, I hope that she heals quickly.

*Julie- *the puppy and lamb are both precious.  I'll tell you what animal is not precious! The rat we saw today at Epcot . I'd much prefer the eagle!


----------



## wildernessDad

Granny said:


> Okay, baby sheep and puppies are kind of cute....but for my money you just can't beat an adorable baby moose!
> 
> View attachment 197614
> 
> This guy looks like he already knows the awesome responsibility he has to represent our beloved VWL well!    Someday they may even put a topiary up in his honor!


He's a cutie.


----------



## wildernessDad

pmaurer74 said:


> when is the meeting in December?


December 12 if memory serves me correctly, TOTWL.


----------



## pmaurer74

wildernessDad said:


> December 12 if memory serves me correctly, TOTWL.


just missing it. We arrive on Dec. 15


----------



## Dizny Dad

Groupies Meeting . . .



wildernessDad said:


> December 12 if memory serves me correctly, TOTWL.



Right on the money, WDad.  7PM for those available and willing to rub antlers with the rest of us Groupies . . .


----------



## Corinne

Good Morning Groupies,

Today is our last full day, it's been such a great week!  Last night we made our way around World Showcase, having fun sampling the food (and beverages)! Yesterday we were waiting for our son and his gf to meet us for our Soarin' FP. A manager asked if we were waiting for our FP time or waiting for someone. I explained I had made the mistake earlier in the week when I told my son there was a grace period with FP times. She joked I should have only said it was for prior to the FP time.  While we waited both queues had grown considerably....

Anyway, they made it on time, she teased my son and told him to buy us dessert later.  She told us to come with her....and then proceeded to take us backstage and walked us outdoors and through the backdoor, and said, " This is is the way Beiber gets in" hahaha!  It was so fun and so unexpected! We chatted the entire time, telling about her years with Disney. These are the momentss that truly are magical, what a lovely woman!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> Good Morning Groupies,
> 
> Today is our last full day, it's been such a great week!  Last night we made our way around World Showcase, having fun sampling the food (and beverages)! Yesterday we were waiting for our son and his gf to meet us for our Soarin' FP. A manager asked if we were waiting for our FP time or waiting for someone. I explained I had made the mistake earlier in the week when I told my son there was a grace period with FP times. She joked I should have only said it was for prior to the FP time.  While we waited both queues had grown considerably....
> 
> Anyway, they made it on time, she teased my son and told him to buy us dessert later.  She told us to come with her....and then proceeded to take us backstage and walked us outdoors and through the backdoor, and said, " This is is the way Beiber gets in" hahaha!  It was so fun and so unexpected! We chatted the entire time, telling about her years with Disney. These are the momentss that truly are magical, what a lovely woman!!


All it takes is one of those small moments to make a trip.  They don't happen each trip, but when they do occur, you're left with such great memories that you want to go back again sooner.


----------



## Granny

*Corinne*...very cool story!  Great to see that some of the cast members are still trying hard to spread the pixie dust around.  Have a great wrap up day to the trip and a safe journey home.


----------



## Corinne

Today's highlights.....meeting Mickey and Tink!!! Haha. Of course I've met Mickey before, but didn't realize he now speaks to you!!! I'll be honest, when he first spoke to the family ahead of us I was a little creeped out.  Then when it was our turn he began to talk about the haunted mansion, he had us pose like the hitch hiking ghosts, and even as we were leaving, he said, hurry baaaccck, hurrrryyy back!!! 

Tink is just plain adorable. Nuff said!!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

bird4274 said:


> Hello to all the members of VWL Lovers. We have been VWL owners since 2001, but this will be our first return visit since our purchase, I know we really have been missing the best resort, but have been trying different one.  I am so confused on what area I should try to request our room location.  We check in on Sunday Oct 9 and have booked a dedicated 2 BDR.  We will have our 2 grandsons ages 4 and 6 with us this trip.  Any suggestions??  The first time we stayed our room overlooked the Villas pool which I know would look out over the construction.


We purchased in 01 also.  There for awhile we thought VWL was the only DVC resort there was But as time went on, we began to branch out, we tried OKW because it was lower pts(actually was a good thing, forced us to buy more VWL its, long story, won't bore you with it). Time has passed, many visits to OKW, SSR, BLT, BWV, once at BCV.  
We like the 2 bedrooms near the elevator


----------



## ottawagreg




----------



## ottawagreg




----------



## Kathymford

Hi groupies!! I did it! I planned a relatively last minute trip in the middle of December!! Not at the lodge of course, but I was able to put something together. Still hoping for one more waitlist to come through, so that I don't have to change rooms 3 times. lol. But it looks like AKL and BCV for us this time. BCV is actually a 1 bedroom this trip (oh darn), but I'm excited because it will be a new DVC for us! Yay! So we'll be in the world Dec 14-19. This will be the shortest trip we've ever taken, but I'm just so excited to be going back during Christmas!


----------



## Granny

ottawagreg said:


> View attachment 198064




*Greg*...thanks for the pictures.  Very serene and tranquil, which we have always loved about the Lodge.  



Kathymford said:


> Hi groupies!! I did it! I planned a relatively last minute trip in the middle of December!! Not at the lodge of course, but I was able to put something together. Still hoping for one more waitlist to come through, so that I don't have to change rooms 3 times. lol. But it looks like AKL and BCV for us this time. BCV is actually a 1 bedroom this trip (oh darn), but I'm excited because it will be a new DVC for us! Yay! So we'll be in the world Dec 14-19. This will be the shortest trip we've ever taken, but I'm just so excited to be going back during Christmas!




Congratulations, *Kathy*!  Sounds like a great trip planned, and it's awesome you were able to nab something at this late date.  Here's tossing some Moose Dust your way for your waitlist to come through!


----------



## twokats

Hello to all the groupies.
 to all the newcomers and anything else I might have missed.

Di, prayers for your mother also.

I know I have been mia for a while.  Life has been very hectic around here and it has taken me a while to get caught up with the thread.

Kati had a wonderful birthday and she thanks you all for the birthday wishes.  She is one of the reasons I have been absent.  She is going to be a bridesmaid for a good friend next month and we went to her bridal shower and housewarming party and were out of town plus all the other crazy stuff that goes on around here.  

Muushka, glad to see you around again.  I am always either right before you show up or right after!!

I know I am late for the vote, but that puppy looks just like my babies did when they were little, so my vote would have been for it.


----------



## Lakegirl

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> Hi guys!  We have officially closed on our first resale contract and can now call VWL home! (I don't care if they rename it).  My husband called member services for the first time and had to put it on speaker so I could hear them say welcome home.  It feels so right!  I am so glad we went with our gut and didn't buy at SSR like so many people tried to convince us to do.  Can't wait for our first trip as owners!


Congratulations and welcome home!!!


----------



## Lakegirl

I just saw on another site that Disney is now offering 20% off for DVC members at a lot of TS and some QS restaurants and at all Disney stores and shop Disney ......super excited!!! I may not get TIW card now...


----------



## Granny

Lakegirl said:


> I just saw on another site that Disney is now offering 20% off for DVC members at a lot of TS and some QS restaurants and at all Disney stores and shop Disney ......super excited!!! I may not get TIW card now...



I hadn't seen that.  I've been debating whether to buy TIW since its price has gone up so much.  

I just went on the Member website and they are still showing most dining discounts at 10%.  Are these higher discounts going into effect later?


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> I hadn't seen that.  I've been debating whether to buy TIW since its price has gone up so much.
> 
> I just went on the Member website and they are still showing most dining discounts at 10%.  Are these higher discounts going into effect later?


As of 1 Oct, the discount on many restaurants and on shopping in most Disney outlets (parks, DS, etc.) increased to 20% in celebration of the 45th anniversary of MK/WDW.  However, I've not seen the official announcement that it includes DVC members yet, just the one for AP holders.  I'm not saying it's not so, but everything I find--that's an actual Disney source--mentions only AP holders. We will still likely do the TIW card since a few of the restaurants we have planned for this October (well, *Luv* does) and next May aren't included in the 20% offer.


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Moose!  Why did it have to be baby moose?
> How can a puppy or lamb compete with that?!?!?
> 
> GROUPIES TURN ON THE LAMB!   (I better stop there or it will be chaos that follows)



Too funny!  



twokats said:


> Hello to all the groupies.
> to all the newcomers and anything else I might have missed.
> 
> Di, prayers for your mother also.
> 
> I know I have been mia for a while.  Life has been very hectic around here and it has taken me a while to get caught up with the thread.
> 
> Kati had a wonderful birthday and she thanks you all for the birthday wishes.  She is one of the reasons I have been absent.  She is going to be a bridesmaid for a good friend next month and we went to her bridal shower and housewarming party and were out of town plus all the other crazy stuff that goes on around here.
> 
> Muushka, glad to see you around again.  I am always either right before you show up or right after!!
> 
> I know I am late for the vote, but that puppy looks just like my babies did when they were little, so my vote would have been for it.



Hi 2Kats   I'm just checking in.



sleepydog25 said:


> As of 1 Oct, the discount on many restaurants and on shopping in most Disney outlets (parks, DS, etc.) increased to 20% in celebration of the 45th anniversary of MK/WDW.  However, I've not seen the official announcement that it includes DVC members yet, just the one for AP holders.  I'm not saying it's not so, but everything I find--that's an actual Disney source--mentions only AP holders. We will still likely do the TIW card since a few of the restaurants we have planned for this October (well, *Luv* does) and next May aren't included in the 20% offer.



Very interesting.  I hope it is for DVC and thru November!  Well, thru December for all who visit then too.


----------



## Lakegirl

Yes you are right nothing official from Disney but I have now seen multiple sources saying it so hopefully


----------



## Lakegirl

Muushka said:


> Too funny!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi 2Kats   I'm just checking in.
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting.  I hope it is for DVC and thru November!  Well, thru December for all who visit then too.


Yes a few of mine are not on list as well, how do you think they chose which ones to include and which ones not to include??


----------



## sleepydog25

Nearing 24 hours without a post, and that just won't do.  To keep this about VWL, let me just say I like it.  Might stay there one day.


----------



## horselover

Lakegirl said:


> I just saw on another site that Disney is now offering 20% off for DVC members at a lot of TS and some QS restaurants and at all Disney stores and shop Disney ......super excited!!! I may not get TIW card now...



Because I just bought a new TIW card a couple weeks ago.  Figures!    

Countdown is on until F&W!  Only 4 more sleeps.    My trips have are now completely scheduled around food (and wine!).


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Because I just bought a new TIW card a couple weeks ago.  Figures!



And here I thought it was just because I finally bought it again in February!  Glad to hear it was actually because of you Julie!  

Have a great trip!


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> And here I thought it was just because I finally bought it again in February!  Glad to hear it was actually because of you Julie!
> 
> Have a great trip!



I take full responsibility!


----------



## Lakegirl

I have a question for the experts!!!  If I get the annual pass on Jan 2nd, how soon will I have to activate it?? Hoping to be able to wait till May.


----------



## Granny

Lakegirl said:


> I have a question for the experts!!!  If I get the annual pass on Jan 2nd, how soon will I have to activate it?? Hoping to be able to wait till May.



That's not a problem.  I bought two APs in June that we'll activate in December.  As long as you only buy the voucher, the 12 month clock doesn't start until you show up at Guest Services and activate the Annual Pass for the first time.


----------



## Lakegirl

Granny said:


> That's not a problem.  I bought two APs in June that we'll activate in December.  As long as you only buy the voucher, the 12 month clock doesn't start until you show up at Guest Services and activate the Annual Pass for the first time.


Thanks so much!!! I really appreciate the info!


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Countdown is on until F&W!  Only 4 more sleeps.    My trips have are now completed scheduled around food *(and wine!)*.


Amen.


----------



## DiznyDi

KAT4DISNEY said:


> And here I thought it was just because I finally bought it again in February!  Glad to hear it was actually because of you Julie!
> 
> Have a great trip!



I bought ours again in February, too.
Enjoy your trip, Julie!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*twokats -* So good to here you and Kati are doing well and Kati is going to be a Bridesmaid!  Wonderful!  Give her lots of Groupie hugs!


----------



## twokats

Dizny Dad said:


> *twokats -* So good to here you and Kati are doing well and Kati is going to be a Bridesmaid!  Wonderful!  Give her lots of Groupie hugs!



Will do.  We did all our FP+ last night for our December trip.  
Wish they would hurry and figure the rest of the Candlelight Proc. list of narrators, so we could figure out which night we want to go.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

One of our long lost VWL groupies has a BD tomorrow.  

*Happy Birthday @stopher1!!!!*

If you're happen to be around hope you stop by and say hi!  If not, then we'll share you're piece of cake.


----------



## sleepydog25

*Happy Birthday @stopher1!!!!  Yep, stole this from KAT but it's perfect!!  *


----------



## twokats

Stopher1, Hope you have a very happy and blessed birthday!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Stopher !!!* 

We all hope and pray that life is treating you well these days!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Stopher1!!!!


----------



## DisneyDad61

Good morning folks - 

Just an FYI, over at the Mouseplanet website under this weeks WDW update are 3 (three) new pictures of the construction of the cabins (both sides of the lodge) and one that shows the new counter-service restaurant. Ok, that is all for now. See ya


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DisneyDad61 said:


> Good morning folks -
> 
> Just an FYI, over at the Mouseplanet website under this weeks WDW update are 3 (three) new pictures of the construction of the cabins (both sides of the lodge) and one that shows the new counter-service restaurant. Ok, that is all for now. See ya



Nice!  Thanks!!!

Here's a link to the article.  The pictures follow the park update pictures:

https://www.mouseplanet.com/11569/Walt_Disney_World_Resort_Update_for_October_4__10_2016


----------



## Granny

DisneyDad61 said:


> Good morning folks -
> 
> Just an FYI, over at the Mouseplanet website under this weeks WDW update are 3 (three) new pictures of the construction of the cabins (both sides of the lodge) and one that shows the new counter-service restaurant. Ok, that is all for now. See ya



*DDad61*...thanks for posting the info.  Looks like they are moving along with framing up all the cabins and the restaurant.  it does give a good idea of what the cabins will look like from Bay Lake.  They left enough trees along the waterfront to help the setting so they aren't sitting out there like the Poly bungalows.  I think the cabin portion of the new development will be very nice indeed.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Anniversary sechem32 & wfc4life!!!
Have a wonderful day tomorrow Liz and Will!!!*​


----------



## Granny

* Happy Anniversary sechem32 & wfc4life!!!  
*
I hope to get the chance to meet you at some point!


----------



## twokats

Happy Anniversary sechem32 & wfc4life

Hope it is the best


----------



## sleepydog25

_*Happy Anniversary sechem32 & wfc4life!  *_I, too, hope it's a great one.


----------



## sleepydog25

In a separate note, I have a daughter, son-in-law, and their two young'uns who live in Melbourne. . . . .Florida.    For those of you not in the know, that's near Cape Canaveral, so mandatory evacuation by 3 p.m. tomorrow.  They're headed to Orlando (I'd go farther, but they've been through a couple of these before) and have a hotel room there.  Looked at availability for DVC and there's squat in any category.  I know that Disney is helping all the VB and some HHI folks find rooms, so I suspect that's the story there.  Hopefully, any Groupies in the line of fire will take needed precautions.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> In a separate note, I have a daughter, son-in-law, and their two young'uns who live in Melbourne. . . . .Florida.    For those of you not in the know, that's near Cape Canaveral, so mandatory evacuation by 3 p.m. tomorrow.  They're headed to Orlando (I'd go farther, but they've been through a couple of these before) and have a hotel room there.  Looked at availability for DVC and there's squat in any category.  I know that Disney is helping all the VB and some HHI folks find rooms, so I suspect that's the story there.  Hopefully, any Groupies in the line of fire will take needed precautions.



Hope they remain safe and things go well with the evacuation Sleepy!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Wishing Will and Liz a very Happy Anniversary!
*
For any in the path of this storm and those seeking shelter from it, prayers for your safety. 

Julie - is today the day?

Wishing stopher a very Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary Will and Liz!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy, best wishes and prayers for your family


----------



## Dizny Dad

Happy Anniversary Will & Liz!!


----------



## Granny

*Sleepy*...prayers going up for your daughter and her family.


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Hi everyone!  Hope hump day is treating everyone well.  So we just bought VWL resale and hadn't planned to go until 2019 when our son will be 4 years old but of course we have these points sitting here screaming at me and while we rented out some of them, we are now considering spending the leftovers on ourselves!  What better time than December 2017?!?! So my question to you experts is.....how quickly do the studios book up for early December? Do I need to be online at 8am 11 months before?  Is calling better?  Also, is it reasonable to be able to use the bed, pullout and still have room for a pack 'n play?


----------



## sleepydog25

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> Hi everyone!  Hope hump day is treating everyone well.  So we just bought VWL resale and hadn't planned to go until 2019 when our son will be 4 years old but of course we have these points sitting here screaming at me and while we rented out some of them, we are now considering spending the leftovers on ourselves!  What better time than December 2017?!?! So my question to you experts is.....how quickly do the studios book up for early December? Do I need to be online at 8am 11 months before?  Is calling better?  Also, is it reasonable to be able to use the bed, pullout and still have room for a pack 'n play?


First, let me say that there is no more beautiful place during the holidays than VWL and WL.  There is no WAY I could wait until 2019 to go to the Lodge if I had points burning in my pockets, so I'm with you there.  Second, if you call at 11 months you shouldn't have any issues.  Just to be safe, I would, indeed, be on the phone first thing, but I truly think that snagging a reservation will be doable.  As for the bed, pullout, and a pack-n-play, that might be a tight fit.  Not impossible, but tight.  Finally, welcome!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hoping your travels go well today Julie ( @horselover )!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> Hi everyone!  Hope hump day is treating everyone well.  So we just bought VWL resale and hadn't planned to go until 2019 when our son will be 4 years old but of course we have these points sitting here screaming at me and while we rented out some of them, we are now considering spending the leftovers on ourselves!  What better time than December 2017?!?! So my question to you experts is.....how quickly do the studios book up for early December? Do I need to be online at 8am 11 months before?  Is calling better?  Also, is it reasonable to be able to use the bed, pullout and still have room for a pack 'n play?



Just agreeing with Sleepy!  I couldn't wait either, the lodge is a great place at that time of the year, you should be fine booking right at 11 months (although I do bookings 100% online now and only call in for changes to reservations, so I'd just do it online an hour earlier vs calling), and I think it will be tight with the sleeper and the pack 'n play but I believe you'll find a spot for it.


----------



## sleepydog25

Just ran across this story. . .hmmmmmmmm    http://hellogiggles.com/disneyland-mythology-tv-show/


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Just ran across this story. . .hmmmmmmmm    http://hellogiggles.com/disneyland-mythology-tv-show/



Can't quite imagine it.


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just agreeing with Sleepy!  I couldn't wait either, the lodge is a great place at that time of the year, you should be fine booking right at 11 months (although I do bookings 100% online now and only call in for changes to reservations, so I'd just do it online an hour earlier vs calling), and I think it will be tight with the sleeper and the pack 'n play but I believe you'll find a spot for it.



I prefer online anyway so that sounds like a plan!



sleepydog25 said:


> First, let me say that there is no more beautiful place during the holidays than VWL and WL.  There is no WAY I could wait until 2019 to go to the Lodge if I had points burning in my pockets, so I'm with you there.  Second, if you call at 11 months you shouldn't have any issues.  Just to be safe, I would, indeed, be on the phone first thing, but I truly think that snagging a reservation will be doable.  As for the bed, pullout, and a pack-n-play, that might be a tight fit.  Not impossible, but tight.  Finally, welcome!!



Thanks, I am hoping he might be able to sleep in the murphy bed since he will be 2, but it appears to sit high off the ground so I am not sure how safe that will be.  We don't mind being cramped while we sleep so as long as it's doable with a pack n' play if needed, then we will be good to go! I wonder if the murphy bed mattress is removable?  Maybe I could just put it on the floor and he could sleep there. 

We have spent December in the lodge before but this will be out first time as members in VWL.  I wouldn't stay anywhere else that time of year!!!


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

sleepydog25 said:


> Just ran across this story. . .hmmmmmmmm    http://hellogiggles.com/disneyland-mythology-tv-show/



I would binge this show for sure! I hope it comes to fruition.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> I prefer online anyway so that sounds like a plan!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I am hoping he might be able to sleep in the murphy bed since he will be 2, but it appears to sit high off the ground so I am not sure how safe that will be.  We don't mind being cramped while we sleep so as long as it's doable with a pack n' play if needed, then we will be good to go! I wonder if the murphy bed mattress is removable?  Maybe I could just put it on the floor and he could sleep there.
> 
> We have spent December in the lodge before but this will be out first time as members in VWL.  I wouldn't stay anywhere else that time of year!!!



I think the resorts would have bed rails that could be used on the murphy bed but I also don't see why the mattress couldn't be moved to the floor.  If he's not too wild of a sleeper you can also roll up towels and make "rails" under the sheets that help preventing rolling off the edge.


----------



## sleepydog25

Thanks for all the kind wishes and thoughts about my daughter and her family.  They're seasoned world travelers and have lived in FL for many years (she and her DH both went to college/grad school there, as well).  I worry a bit, but more in the tone of "oh, man, what a hassle!" I also was reading on the DCL forum, and someone showed that Matthew might actually loop around for a second swipe.  I went to the National Hurricane Center website and found this:  http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/graphics_at4.shtml?5-daynl#contents.   Might have to reconsider moving there. . .


----------



## TCRAIG

Granny said:


> WELCOME   *TCRAIG*!
> 
> And congratulations on your latest DVC purchase.  Your trip is coming up quickly, and we know you'll enjoy your VWL stay at the most magical time of the year.  Thanks for popping in!


Thanks for the wonderful welcome all -


----------



## Dizny Dad

sleepydog25 said:


> Just ran across this story. . .hmmmmmmmm    http://hellogiggles.com/disneyland-mythology-tv-show/



If you like this kind of information about Disney past, go to this site.   I have enjoyed the website below for a few years. 

http://yesterland.com/


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> If you like this kind of information about Disney past, go to this site.   I have enjoyed the website below for a few years.
> 
> http://yesterland.com/


That is such a cool site!  I just spent 20 minutes looking around and I could have spent hours.  Thanks, *Dad*!


----------



## Granny

Prayers going up for Julie and everyone in the path of Hurricane Matthew.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> If you like this kind of information about Disney past, go to this site.   I have enjoyed the website below for a few years.
> 
> http://yesterland.com/



I've enjoyed that site for years too DDad!  And it's often helped refresh a memory that I wasn't quite sure of from a 3 or 5 year old standpoint!  Priceless on not driving me _completely_ cuckoo trying to figure it out!


----------



## ottawagreg




----------



## ottawagreg




----------



## ottawagreg




----------



## Granny

Thanks Greg!  You should submit your photos to the Yesterland web site featured above.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Thanks Greg!  You should submit your photos to the Yesterland web site featured above.


Okay, that's just funny, I don't care who you are.


----------



## ottawagreg

Granny said:


> Thanks Greg!  You should submit your photos to the Yesterland web site featured above.


Granny,

I have a lot more of the wilderness photos.  I vividly recall sitting on the little patio (1st floor room) and looking into the trees and seeing all those white spray painted 'X's on all those trees.  My heart sank.  I knew what that meant.  Viki and starting taking a bunch of photos.  The next spring it was announced that there was expansion for a new concrete swimming hole and waterfront cabins.

I will throw a few pics up from time to time.  I keep tissues nearby, and I try to be brave, but it ain't easy.

We went to OKW summer 2016, and it was nice.  Just wasn't the lodge.  Three trips coming for us in the next 9 months, all at the *Villas at Wilderness Lodge*.  We don't really want to go anywhere else.  Trying to make the best of it.  Glad I took pictures when I did.

Have a wonderful weekend my groupie friends!!


----------



## wildernessDad

My "good buddy" CodeSpyder has a new app on the iOS app store.  It's called 'Pressed Coins-WDW' and it shows the location of every pressed coin machine at Walt Disney World and other areas such as Hilton Head and Vero Beach.  You can search by user location, place, area, resort and other.


----------



## Corinne

*Julie - *hope you are well! I hope you can update us soon.  My boss is there as well. I heard from her Thursday, she said they were instructed to stay in their room on Friday, and to stock up,on food and water.  I cannot imagine what that was like at the resorts. Hope it wasn't too bad.


----------



## sleepydog25

We're getting toward the bottom of the page (and nearly 36 hours since the last Groupie post), so this note will not only solve that problem, but I'll use it to provide an update on my daughter and her family.  They went to Orlando which, as you all know, was slapped fairly hard, too.  However, their hotel not only let them check in at 7 a.m., but they provided great service during their stay.  As for the storm and its effect on their home in Melbourne, they were able to get back in just two days, and the only actual damage they had was their fence which was blown over in many places.  Power was even on.  Whew!  However, I still feel awful for and empathize with the folks farther north who got slammed by Matthew and who are still suffering from the loss of power, flooding, and damaged homes.  Hoping they can recover and recoup soon.


----------



## bobbiwoz

That's great news.


----------



## jimmytammy

Great news Sleepy!


----------



## Granny

*Sleepy*...glad to hear the report, and that the damage was not too drastic.  Prayers continue to go out to those affected by this storm including the island of Haiti which was (again) devastated by the forces of nature.  They've really been through some big catastrophes.


----------



## ottawagreg

sleepydog25 said:


> We're getting toward the bottom of the page (and nearly 36 hours since the last Groupie post), so this note will not only solve that problem, but I'll use it to provide an update on my daughter and her family.  They went to Orlando which, as you all know, was slapped fairly hard, too.  However, their hotel not only let them check in at 7 a.m., but they provided great service during their stay.  As for the storm and its effect on their home in Melbourne, they were able to get back in just two days, and the only actual damage they had was their fence which was blown over in many places.  Power was even on.  Whew!  However, I still feel awful for and empathize with the folks farther north who got slammed by Matthew and who are still suffering from the loss of power, flooding, and damaged homes.  Hoping they can recover and recoup soon.



Just popped onto page before ending weekend. I am happy for you and your family. Sleepy sounds like big blessing. God is good. 

Have great a week everyone.


----------



## kmn952

Hey! We just bought here and are very excited! First time vacation club owners! Look forward to following the thread!

Am I correct that when the new villas open, we are unable to book there except at the seven-month Mark. Right?


----------



## Granny

kmn952 said:


> Hey! We just bought here and are very excited! First time vacation club owners! Look forward to following the thread!
> 
> Am I correct that when the new villas open, we are unable to book there except at the seven-month Mark. Right?



First of all, WELCOME to the VWL Groupies thread! 

And WELCOME HOME to VWL!!! 

You are correct.  The cabins and WL room conversions are a completely separate DVC resort and VWL owners will only be able to book them at the 7 month mark, same as any other non-home resort.

But the good news is that the new Copper Creek Villas owners won't be able to book our VWL villas until the 7 month mark either!  

Thanks for stopping in!


----------



## Dizny Dad

_WELCOME kmn952!_ 

Find a stump and sit a spell!

Glad you can join us as we love to tell Lodge stories from the past, activities in The Lodge now, and discuss what our hopes and dreams are for The Lodge in the future.  Once a Groupie, always a Groupie!

Sorry about the stump reference; but there just seems to be a lot of them right now.


----------



## sleepydog25

kmn952 said:


> Hey! We just bought here and are very excited! First time vacation club owners! Look forward to following the thread!


We look forward to you looking forward to following our thread (now your thread, too, we hope)! Feel free to jump right in and share your exploits or ask questions, or you can be a lurker as we have a fair amount of those, too.    Whatever your choice, we keep a list of Groupie trips, birthdays, and anniversaries on Page 1, and if you wish to add your name to any of these, please do so.  It's not a requirement, however, just a fun thing we do.  If you do want to be added to the trip list, PM me (along with your new Groupie fee of $50--cash ok ); if you want to get on the birthday and/or anniversary list, please PM KAT4DISNEY (I'll share the fee with her ).  All kidding aside, welcome to our small corner of the Disney universe, and we hope you'll pull up a rocker (or stump) and sit a spell.

*APiratesLife4Me2:  *Same goes for you!!


----------



## pmaurer74

kmn952 said:


> Hey! We just bought here and are very excited! First time vacation club owners! Look forward to following the thread!
> 
> Am I correct that when the new villas open, we are unable to book there except at the seven-month Mark. Right?


Welcome! This is a great forum with great people. Feel free to snag a Moosie for your signature.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies kmn952!!!!
And can I just add, you have great tastes in resorts


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

kmn952 said:


> Hey! We just bought here and are very excited! First time vacation club owners! Look forward to following the thread!
> 
> Am I correct that when the new villas open, we are unable to book there except at the seven-month Mark. Right?



*Welcome to VWL and the Groupies kmn952!!!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> please PM KAT4DISNEY (I'll share the fee with her ).



Sleepyslydog - just an FYI, but I think past fee splits have gotten lost in the mail.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hi Groupies old and new! Our countdown is 25 days!! Can't wait to be back at the Lodge! I hope everyone made it through the hurricane unscathed.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday @audipolo !!!!!*
Hope you have a great day Greg!​


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DisneyNutzy said:


> Hi Groupies old and new! Our countdown is 25 days!! Can't wait to be back at the Lodge! I hope everyone made it through the hurricane unscathed.



Have a great trip DisneyNutzy!!!


----------



## Granny

DisneyNutzy said:


> Hi Groupies old and new! Our countdown is 25 days!! Can't wait to be back at the Lodge! I hope everyone made it through the hurricane unscathed.




Ah, a little F&W celebration...should be great!  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> ...Feel free to jump right in and share your exploits or ask questions, or you can be a lurker as we have a fair amount of those, too...



I'd say we are one of the most lurked threads on the Resort Boards anyway....as of this writing we have:

7,290 posts in this thread
339,621 views of this thread


That's a lot of lurking!


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Sleepyslydog - just an FYI, but I think past fee splits have gotten lost in the mail.


Really?!  I sent it via Pony Express--we have one here.  Sooooo, you're not getting them, huh?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Really?!  I sent it via Pony Express--we have one here.  Sooooo, you're not getting them, huh?



Of course - the check got lost in the mail.  Why didn't I think of that?!  

Those darn ponies - probably stopped at some pasture before they hit the desert.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday @audipolo!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

*KAT *I too am waiting on said checks from Sleepy, must be slow ponies(or I feel a revolt coming on)
*Granny *I imagine we have more lurkers than joiners.  They are probably the folks who like to see how crazy we can really get around here without going over the edge(ala Thelma and Louise style)!  Glad to have the lurkers too


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> *KAT *I too am waiting on said checks from Sleepy, must be slow ponies(or I feel a revolt coming on)



Hmmmmm - more lost checks!  That starts to seem a little suspicious, doesn't it Jimmy?!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Wishing Audipolo a very Happy Birthday!
*
... and we have new Groupies!  
So very nice to have you here!

For Groupies in the World in December for the Big Honkin' Groupie Meet - our 60 day FP window opened today   See you all soon!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> *KAT *I too am waiting on said checks from Sleepy, must be slow ponies(or I feel a revolt coming on)





KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hmmmmm - more lost checks!  That starts to seem a little suspicious, doesn't it Jimmy?!



I am shocked, SHOCKED I tell ya!  I will have to speak harshly to the Grand Horse Wrangler Poobah Postmaster!  Of course, currently he's on vacation in Machu Picchu, so I'll have  to get back to you on that. . .


----------



## Lakegirl

DisneyNutzy said:


> Hi Groupies old and new! Our countdown is 25 days!! Can't wait to be back at the Lodge! I hope everyone made it through the hurricane unscathed.


Super excited for you!!! Enjoy your stay!!!! If you have time can you give us an update on construction?


----------



## Lakegirl

kmn952 said:


> Hey! We just bought here and are very excited! First time vacation club owners! Look forward to following the thread!
> 
> Am I correct that when the new villas open, we are unable to book there except at the seven-month Mark. Right?


Congratulations!!!! You made a great choice!!!! This group is great, filled with super smart and kind people sho share a love for the lodge!!!


----------



## TCRAIG

DiznyDi said:


> *Wishing Audipolo a very Happy Birthday!
> *
> ... and we have new Groupies!
> So very nice to have you here!
> 
> For Groupies in the World in December for the Big Honkin' Groupie Meet - our 60 day FP window opened today   See you all soon![/QUOT





DiznyDi said:


> *Wishing Audipolo a very Happy Birthday!
> *
> ... and we have new Groupies!
> So very nice to have you here!
> Hello from a Newbie -
> For Groupies in the World in December for the Big Honkin' Groupie Meet - our 60 day FP window opened today   See you all soon!


----------



## TCRAIG

Newbie Groupie Here - Would you Vets please give me the 411 on the Groupies in the World in December for the Big Honkin' Groupie Meet?  We'll be at the Villas 12/8 thru 14th...If we pay our dues (wink, wink)  - can we attend?  Thanks


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

TCRAIG said:


> Newbie Groupie Here - Would you Vets please give me the 411 on the Groupies in the World in December for the Big Honkin' Groupie Meet?  We'll be at the Villas 12/8 thru 14th...If we pay our dues (wink, wink)  - can we attend?  Thanks



Place the money in small, unmarked bills behind Topiary Mickey........





_(I think this is the correct info:  
December 12, TOTWL
7PM )_


----------



## Dizny Dad

*TCRAIG -* Be Careful; _be very careful_: once a Groupie, always a Groupie; we tend to never let anyone go.   Join the fun - VWL Groupies - Dec. 12 - 7PM - TOTWL


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hmmmmm - more lost checks!  That starts to seem a little suspicious, doesn't it Jimmy?!


Yes, yes it does!


----------



## jimmytammy

DiznyDi said:


> *Wishing Audipolo a very Happy Birthday!
> *
> ... and we have new Groupies!
> So very nice to have you here!
> 
> For Groupies in the World in December for the Big Honkin' Groupie Meet - our 60 day FP window opened today   See you all soon!


Ours opened Sun.  One step closer!  Cant wait to see some familiar faces and meet a few new ones too at the meet


----------



## jimmytammy

TCRAIG said:


> Newbie Groupie Here - Would you Vets please give me the 411 on the Groupies in the World in December for the Big Honkin' Groupie Meet?  We'll be at the Villas 12/8 thru 14th...If we pay our dues (wink, wink)  - can we attend?  Thanks


Hope to see you there!!


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> Ours opened Sun.  One step closer!  Cant wait to see some familiar faces and meet a few new ones too at the meet



Ours was over a week ago.  Since we will be leaving before the big meet, I hope we can meet some that are there before we leave around the world somewhere.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Place the money in small, unmarked bills behind Topiary Mickey........


Would it be in poor taste to ask to remember to send me my cut?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Would it be in poor taste to ask to remember to send me my cut?



Not to worry Sleepy.  I'll pop it in the pony express bag when they show up with my cut.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Not to worry Sleepy.  I'll pop it in the pony express bag when they show up with my cut.


Aww-right, aww-right, aww-righttt!


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy, you sure you didn't send the money via Pack Mule Express?


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Sleepy, you sure you didn't send the money via Pack Mule Express?







They looked like this. . .these aren't ponies?!


----------



## TCRAIG

jimmytammy said:


> Hope to see you there!!


Y'all do accept Monopoly money - right?


----------



## jimmytammy

TCRAIG said:


> Y'all do accept Monopoly money - right?


As long as its the kind with Mickeys face on it


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy
No wonder the money has not shown, the money bags are all gone from the mules!  Some low down, dirty rustler probably stole it on the trail!!
Its time to call in backup, where is Festus when you need him, probably arguing with Doc at the Saloon


----------



## Dizny Dad

Speaking of Mickey Money; if you run into some, grab it.  We use to buy it for our kids and include it into their Christmas stockings as a way to announce a trip to The World (before our DVC; late 80's).  It is selling now on Ebay and elsewhere for anywhere between $18 and $32 for a $1 bill.  That is a better ROI than any period snapshot of Disney stock!  Geeze Louise.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Sleepy
> No wonder the money has not shown, the money bags are all gone from the mules!  Some low down, dirty rustler probably stole it on the trail!!
> Its time to call in backup, where is Festus when you need him, probably arguing with Doc at the Saloon


The both of them are looking for Marshall Dillon who was last seen escorting Miss Kitty to the creek for a picnic. 

To answer *TCRAIG's* question, and to echo *Dizny Dad*, YES!  

Meanwhile, I hope the meet in December is a great one, and those of us who aren't going would love, LOVE to see some pics of you all.  If someone happens to sneak in pics of the ongoing construction, well, all the better.  *Luv *and I won't get back there until May (and I believe we may have a smaller meet then!).


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

sleepydog25 said:


> Meanwhile, I hope the meet in December is a great one, and those of us who aren't going would love, LOVE to see some pics of you all.  If someone happens to sneak in pics of the ongoing construction, well, all the better.



Yes! I would love to see both of these!


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Dizny Dad said:


> Speaking of Mickey Money; if you run into some, grab it.  We use to buy it for our kids and include it into their Christmas stockings as a way to announce a trip to The World (before our DVC; late 80's).  It is selling now on Ebay and elsewhere for anywhere between $18 and $32 for a $1 bill.  That is a better ROI than any period snapshot of Disney stock!  Geeze Louise.



Wow!  At least this is a bit of Disney history selling for a pretty penny.  I hate when people buy up the limited edition items and sell them for a huge profit on ebay :coughs: popcorn buckets :coughs:

Speaking of buying things - what are some DVC items in the Wilderness Lodge shop I should try to snatch up next year? (assuming the same items will still be there)


----------



## Flossbolna

Is anyone of the Groupies planning on attending the Condo Association Meeting in December? We are thinking about going there.


----------



## sleepydog25

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> Wow!  At least this is a bit of Disney history selling for a pretty penny.  I hate when people buy up the limited edition items and sell them for a huge profit on ebay :coughs: popcorn buckets :coughs:
> 
> Speaking of buying things - what are some DVC items in the Wilderness Lodge shop I should try to snatch up next year? (assuming the same items will still be there)


Not sure anything qualifies as being important enough to grab next year unless they add some things between now and your trip.  For the past few years, the t-shirts and sweatshirts have remained essentially unchanged.  Same goes for mugs, pens, et. al.  There are some cool keychains (though they're cheaply made), and a mug might be of interest though those were the same last February as they were two summers prior.  My favorite possession I ever bought there was a well-made Wilderness Lodge hoodie.  Got it five years or so ago.  I don't know that they still carry them (it has a simple WILDERNESS LODGE written in red across the front with an old WL logo beside it where the L bisects the W vertically).  I've worn it literally hundreds of times and it's still in great shape.  Has a front 1/2 zipper and pull strings for the hood part.  THAT I would recommend.


----------



## jimmytammy

Ok I am a bit slow on the draw here(keeping the western theme going here, with Matt Dillon, Ms Kitty and Festus roaming these parts), I just received my fall Disney Files mag(realized I hadn't gotten one since summer 2015, told y'all I was a little slow on the draw).  So I open to page  9 and see our home mentioned and the name change and all. Seems to me if they are h#*l bent on the name change, the picture on said page reflects a train in rugged terrain going in mountain territory. So I propose they install a Big Thunder Mt type train from home through Fort Wilderness for a pickup then on to drop us off at BTMRR.  From one pile of rocks to another.  Still ain't gonna call it Boulder Rock whatever but feel that's the least they can do for disrupting our lives


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

jimmytammy said:


> So I propose they install a Big Thunder Mt type train from home through Fort Wilderness for a pickup then on to drop us off at BTMRR.  From one pile of rocks to another.  Still ain't gonna call it Boulder Rock whatever but feel that's the least they can do for disrupting our lives



Sounds reasonable to me



sleepydog25 said:


> Not sure anything qualifies as being important enough to grab next year unless they add some things between now and your trip.  For the past few years, the t-shirts and sweatshirts have remained essentially unchanged.  Same goes for mugs, pens, et. al.  There are some cool keychains (though they're cheaply made), and a mug might be of interest though those were the same last February as they were two summers prior.  My favorite possession I ever bought there was a well-made Wilderness Lodge hoodie.  Got it five years or so ago.  I don't know that they still carry them (it has a simple WILDERNESS LODGE written in red across the front with an old WL logo beside it where the L bisects the W vertically).  I've worn it literally hundreds of times and it's still in great shape.  Has a front 1/2 zipper and pull strings for the hood part.  THAT I would recommend.



Are the DVC items specific to wilderness lodge or is it generic DVC stuff? I can't say I have ever looked before since we weren't owners. I think I'll just go ahead and get a separate budget going for the gift shop. Might need some WL sweatshirts at the very least.


----------



## Flossbolna

Christmas Groupies, have you seen that Disney added a new Christmas fireworks and projections show at DHS? Sounds interesting!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ollywood-studios-at-walt-disney-world-resort/


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Flossbolna said:


> Christmas Groupies, have you seen that Disney added a new Christmas fireworks and projections show at DHS? Sounds interesting!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ollywood-studios-at-walt-disney-world-resort/



I did see that!    It'll be nice to have a Christmas show there this year.

Wish it were Osborne lights though....


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I did see that!    It'll be nice to have a Christmas show there this year.
> 
> Wish it were Osborne lights though....


Agree wholeheartedly!  You give up the Osborne Lights for a something less appealing?  Sigh.

*PiratesLife*:  They have both.  The generic DVC stuff isn't very imaginative and is, well, generic--it hearkens more to overall DVC than actual VWL-related.  They do have some WL-specifc stuff, and you might find a few things that you enjoy enough to drop a few dollars.  At one time, you could find neat, DVC resort specific items that matched the resort well.  For example, you used to be able to get a Lincoln Logs kit that had a distinct WL theme to it. I haven't seen those lately. As the resorts become more homogenized, so has the selection in the gift shops. Instead, Disney seems to prefer more mass-produced, generic DVC items, most of which can be found in any resort.  Still, the occasional cool WL item can be had.


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

sleepydog25 said:


> *PiratesLife*:  They have both.  The generic DVC stuff isn't very imaginative and is, well, generic--it hearkens more to overall DVC than actual VWL-related.  They do have some WL-specifc stuff, and you might find a few things that you enjoy enough to drop a few dollars.  At one time, you could find neat, DVC resort specific items that matched the resort well.  For example, you used to be able to get a Lincoln Logs kit that had a distinct WL theme to it. I haven't seen those lately. As the resorts become more homogenized, so has the selection in the gift shops. Instead, Disney seems to prefer more mass-produced, generic DVC items, most of which can be found in any resort.  Still, the occasional cool WL item can still be had.



I miss the days of the abundance of resort specific items. I even miss the wdw specific items but alas it's all changing to Disney parks. Those Lincoln logs sound awesome! I would have bought those for sure.


----------



## Minnie_Moo

I noticed today that the Disney Store app has some resort-specific coffee mugs and
Mickey head Christmas ornaments.


----------



## Flossbolna

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I did see that!    It'll be nice to have a Christmas show there this year.
> 
> Wish it were Osborne lights though....



Oh, I agree with this!! 

Actually, so far I had planned one or two short two hour visits to DHS during our stay. This might actually get me to go to that park a little longer. But the last Christmas trip we spent two evenings just hanging out in the Lights for hours. It was so nice! I never expected to love them as much as I did. And then they cancel them after I fell in love with them...


----------



## wildernessDad

Flossbolna said:


> Christmas Groupies, have you seen that Disney added a new Christmas fireworks and projections show at DHS? Sounds interesting!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ollywood-studios-at-walt-disney-world-resort/


We'll be checking it out on Dec 11.


----------



## Dean Marino

I've really avoided saying this..... for several months....

Given this thread title.... has anyone actually provided any data on the current state of the WL?   Forgive me - I have to go to other threads to get actual DATA, or real INFORMATION.

Everyone here is an absolutely wonderful person..... but you tend to have a habit of not reporting all that much that is significant?  Could we work on this?

Sorry if I have offended anyone - goal is to make this group relevant.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dean Marino said:


> I've really avoided saying this..... for several months....
> 
> Given this thread title.... has anyone actually provided any data on the current state of the WL?   Forgive me - I have to go to other threads to get actual DATA, or real INFORMATION.
> 
> Everyone here is an absolutely wonderful person..... but you tend to have a habit of not reporting all that much that is significant?  Could we work on this?
> 
> Sorry if I have offended anyone - goal is to make this group relevant.



I believe you are asking if anyone has new information to post on the construction?

Per our trip list - ie, Groupies who wish to have their trips listed - your visit in April still remains the last _listed_ visit at VWL.  I know that I'm not the only one who has expressed that we are staying away during this time although my fingers are itching to select it for some yet undecided upon trip.  We have had a few people share their pictures since your trip but otherwise there is an actual thread dedicated to the expansion.  This particular thread isn't specific for that topic - it's been going since long, long before an expeansions was even thought of by Disney although it certainly fits in here when it's discussed.  I think a lot of WL visitors post on the expansion thread or the WL resort thread rather than this one under DVC.

Here's the link:

http://www.disboards.com/threads/bo...ilderness-lodge-dvc-expansion-thread.3410778/

On my next WDW visit I am hoping to stop by and see what's happening and will post here if I do.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

So what is the Groupie consent on AP?  Cautiously optimistic that it's back up to a high quality?


----------



## Lakegirl

KAT4DISNEY said:


> So what is the Groupie consent on AP?  Cautiously optimistic that it's back up to a high quality?


You read my mind.  Going on our first adult only trip in May and want to do one really special dinner and not sure with what some people have said about previously not being that great if I should make it Artist point or not?  Thoughts appreciated.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Lakegirl said:


> Super excited for you!!! Enjoy your stay!!!! If you have time can you give us an update on construction?


Will do!


----------



## jimmytammy

Dean Marino said:


> I've really avoided saying this..... for several months....
> 
> Given this thread title.... has anyone actually provided any data on the current state of the WL?   Forgive me - I have to go to other threads to get actual DATA, or real INFORMATION.
> 
> Everyone here is an absolutely wonderful person..... but you tend to have a habit of not reporting all that much that is significant?  Could we work on this?
> 
> Sorry if I have offended anyone - goal is to make this group relevant.


No offense taken here.  You are spot on that this thread has veered off from what the title says, and I don't defend it, but rather embrace it.  This is at least the 6th installment of a similar thread.  I think somewhere along the way, we all became friends, heck even family!  And our personal lives intertwined.  I can say on a personal note, like all of us, health issues, loss of loved ones, etc. came up and I have asked for prayer here.  And many here lifted me or my family up.  And the prayer got me through.  

I have read so many times here, I can't count, how nice of a thread this is and people feel like they can hang out and not be blasted for sharing their opinion.  I think thats why this has grown beyond why its not just VWL/WL related anymore.  We do try to stay on topic from time to time but ultimately we veer

Like KAT said, many here are shying away until the dust settles, me included.  So not sure from our group if much will be reported.  I plan on going over in Dec to check things out while eating at WCC one evening, and got a feeling with as many groupies there basically same time, we will get a lot of feedback.


----------



## Granny

Hi Groupies!  

I've been unplugged for a few days on an amazing retreat with my church group.  Just a great time to connect and check that my life priorities are somewhat in line with that for which I was created.  






APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> Speaking of buying things - what are some DVC items in the Wilderness Lodge shop I should try to snatch up next year? (assuming the same items will still be there)



I know you asked about DVC specific items, but we do like some of the WL specific items (which are also reducing in variety it seems).  We have a couple of the picture frames that are specific to WL.  For a short while they also had a WL snow globe that we love, but I haven't seen that back there for a while.   But as for DVC items, I can't say that any of the DVC resorts have much selection for that.  I have to agree with
*@sleepydog25 *that the DVC merchandise is pretty uninspired.  I have talked to some of the retail staff and the consensus seems to be that while there are some real DVC fans out there, the items they have for DVC have never been big sellers.  It's a chicken and egg sort of thing...will expanded lines of merchandise spur more sales or does there need to be a lot of feedback from members to drive more merchandise?



Flossbolna said:


> Is anyone of the Groupies planning on attending the Condo Association Meeting in December? We are thinking about going there.



Hi *Flossy*!  What date is the Condo Association meeting?  We've never attended it.  I'm not sure how much time it takes up but I'm not sure we would want to spend some of our vacation time listening to DVC sales pitches and spin about current projects.  And I would actually toss my cookies if someone defended the Boulder Ridge "re-imagining" of VWL.  [insert barfing emoticon]



jimmytammy said:


> Ok I am a bit slow on the draw here(keeping the western theme going here, with Matt Dillon, Ms Kitty and Festus roaming these parts), I just received my fall Disney Files mag(realized I hadn't gotten one since summer 2015, told y'all I was a little slow on the draw).  So I open to page  9 and see our home mentioned and the name change and all. Seems to me if they are h#*l bent on the name change, the picture on said page reflects a train in rugged terrain going in mountain territory. So I propose they install a Big Thunder Mt type train from home through Fort Wilderness for a pickup then on to drop us off at BTMRR.  From one pile of rocks to another.  Still ain't gonna call it Boulder Rock whatever but feel that's the least they can do for disrupting our lives



*Jimmy*...I think your point is well made and should be adopted ASAP.  I'd prefer a train to MK over extending the monorail.  



KAT4DISNEY said:


> So what is the Groupie consent on AP?  Cautiously optimistic that it's back up to a high quality?



*Kathy*...I have to confess I was confused by your post.  Why a question on whether the Annual Pass was back up to high quality?    Then my brain slowly figured out your question.  I can't provide a response since it has been a couple of years since our last meal there.   But I'm hoping that it has returned to its former first class status.


----------



## Granny

Dean Marino said:


> I've really avoided saying this..... for several months....
> 
> Given this thread title.... has anyone actually provided any data on the current state of the WL?   Forgive me - I have to go to other threads to get actual DATA, or real INFORMATION.
> 
> Everyone here is an absolutely wonderful person..... but you tend to have a habit of not reporting all that much that is significant?  Could we work on this?
> 
> Sorry if I have offended anyone - goal is to make this group relevant.




Hi Dean, and welcome back.

Unfortunately there is no real "news" to report about WL/VWL/CCV.  Disney has released no information beyond the name of the new resort and now a blurb about Boulder Ridge but again no details.  So all we have is conjecture which we have gone through many times in the past few months.  What will the new food service be like?  Will the cabins have functional fireplaces?  What will the point structure be like?  Will they ever plant any trees again?

The last photo of "progress" was posted 3-4 weeks ago of the new pool, and we spent time discussing that and its various possible features such as bubbling springs and zero entry.

As others have indicated, we do not have anyone on site to regularly update us on progress.  And we have not had a lot of people making trips as we are a smart group that tends to stay away from Orlando summers.  I think you will see some more pictures soon as our trips will kick in for the last couple of months of the year.

As for the thread title, it always refers to VWL Groupies and Lovers.   If there is any new information, we always share it and discuss it.  But we haven't duplicated other threads that are dedicated solely to the new construction.  We always welcome new people who have questions about VWL and provide whatever insight we can about the resort.  As such I think we are fulfilling our role as VWL "experts" while also taking time to talk about other issues important to us.    

The DISBoard moderators have let this thread run for 10 years in this format, so they must feel that we stay on topic enough to warrant keeping around.  I think they like that there is a "safe haven" thread on the boards where people are always welcome to come and "sit a spell on the rockers" with us. 

We appreciate your input and you are always welcome here.   I'm sure you'll be seeing more information about the progress at WL construction sites in the coming weeks.


----------



## Granny

Here are some photos I've borrowed which were taken by a user name cosmos on another board of DVC info.  They were taken 10/13 so very recent.


First one I grabbed was the new DVC Mickey topiary.  It gives a clearer indication of its new location:




So it is one piece of good news...I think we all have enjoyed that topiary over the years!


The next photo is of the cabin progress.  I'm sure those outer wall won't be the final color, don't you agree?   I have always assumed they would look more like the bike & boat rental building as far as color and texture.


----------



## Granny

Here's a picture of the restaurant and some more of the pool.   It looks like the tall pipes in the pool are gone but I'm thinking those short ones have to be to bring back the bubbling springs, right?  And I do like the stonework on the restaurant.  I think it will be a very attractive building with some fabulous views of Bay Lake. 


 



And here's one more picture of the South Wing of WL.  What's that small concrete thingy on the left side of the photo?  Is that going to be a kiddie pool?  Or is that the foundation of some other structure?  


 


I find it useful to bring back Mike's layout of the plans.  They suggest that this may be some sort of structure.  Not sure what it would be.  Maybe restrooms?  Or a poolside bar?  

 


Lastly, please note that the plans have some sort of structure on the VWL side of the pool.  We've thought that might be a Community Hall, but I am not sure I've seen a photo with any foundation laid at that location.  


So Groupies...our homework assignments are clear as we head to the World in the next few weeks.  More pictures, and more sleuthing to dig up all the information out of the bus drivers and boat captains.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . . . . . . *Kathy*...I have to confess I was confused by your post.  Why a question on whether the Annual Pass was back up to high quality?    Then my brain slowly figured out your question.  . . . . . . . . .



Not to worry Granny, my brain did the same thing . .


----------



## sleepydog25

*KAT* and *Lakegirl*:  I suspect *Luv* and I may have been among the last of the Groupies to hit Annual Pas--er, Artist Point , and that was back in February.  I can say that our visit then was exceptional.  The food was superb, service spot on, and the ambiance--as always--was inviting.  To be fair, it was only the two of us, and we usually dine early and ask for a window table which we've gotten every time but once. Plus, there's a bit of a story here, and here it is. . .we went to AP last year and it was superb which thrilled us since we felt AP hadn't been a topnotch Signature for a couple of years--too inconsistent.  By this visit, however, the new chef had put his stamp on the menu, and it was a far better representation of what we'd come to love about AP.  In between then and February, we went to AP with another couple during the closing days of Osborne Lights, and the experience was solid but not what I'd call excellent. I later emailed the general manager of our concerns (incomplete sides, spotty service), and he asked us to come back another time to make it up to us, thus, the February visit.  It was as good as it has ever been (okay, I still think the berry cobbler is a shadow of its former self, but the homemade donuts with lingonberry jam are stellar!).  Were they ready for us?  Yes.  Still, everything was topnotch.  So, take that how you will.

As for the "what's happening at VWL?" commentary, I fully agree with what the other posters have said.  No offense taken, but the intent of this thread over the years has often tended to a more a familial, welcoming vibe than a recitation of what is currently happening there.  This leaning is mostly due to not having as many Groupies as there are folks who mostly gravitate toward the larger WL and, therefore, the pages of the Wilderness Lodge Resort thread. It's tough to update information when we may not have had a Groupie on the grounds for a couple of months or more.  Even when we do, sometimes we're lax about reporting anything, it's true.     Again, we're a Lovers' thread more than a straight up informational one, and that's the appeal to me, anyway.  I do enjoy hearing what's new whenever we do get the scoop from a scouting Groupie, but to be fair, currently the only actual "news" is no news.  There are the updated photos--which are cool--but they don't tell me much more than I already know or assume.  What I'm most anxious to know is information that Disney has yet to and won't release--opening date, when the new Villas and Cabins will be up for sale, the cost per point, what the new building on the beach is truly going to be, will there be a Club Level for the new DVC resort, if & when the nature trail will re-open, and the big one, if bubbles will return to the new Hidden Springs pool .  Perhaps we'll get some better info as our Groupie trips begin to increase now that cooler weather is upon us.  If not, I'm still good.


----------



## jimmytammy

I found these shots on an email today from DVC Forum.  In the sake of not taking a chance of plagiarizing, contributor is listed at bottom of page

Cabins, a restaurant and a new resort pool are all beginnning to take shape as Disney moves closer to adding villas to _Disney's Wilderness Lodge._







_Pool (center), lakefront cabins (right) and restaurant (left)_







_Closer look at the new resort pool_





_Restaurant situated along the shores of Bay Lake_





_Overhead view of DVC cabin_





_Front view of cabin_





_Fireplaces would certainly fit the Wilderness Lodge theme_





_Numerous cabins simulataneously under construction_









_Progress varies from cabin-to-cabin_





_Work also continues on conversion of hotel rooms to villas_









_Sheetrock being lifted to upper floor villas_





_The Mickey Mouse topiary has returned!_





_No evidence of Copper Creek or Boulder Ridge...yet_

*Disney Vacation Club* has confirmed that additional villas and lakefront cabins are being added to _Disney's Wilderness Lodge_.  These will be dubbed the _Copper Creek Villas & Cabins_, a separate legal entity from the original Wilderness Lodge DVC component. 

Opening date for the new villas is still unknown.  Construction permits suggest work may continue well into 2018.

_Wil Lovato is a contributor to DVCNews.com and has been a Disney Vacation Club owner since 2009. His DVC Home Resorts include Bay Lake Tower, Animal Kingdom Villas, and Aulani. He can be found posting on many Disney discussion forums under the username of “wdrl.”_


----------



## ottawagreg

Granny said:


> Here's a picture of the restaurant and some more of the pool.   It looks like the tall pipes in the pool are gone but I'm thinking those short ones have to be to bring back the bubbling springs, right?  And I do like the stonework on the restaurant.  I think it will be a very attractive building with some fabulous views of Bay Lake.
> 
> And here's one more picture of the South Wing of WL.  What's that small concrete thingy on the left side of the photo?  Is that going to be a kiddie pool?  Or is that the foundation of some other structure?



Granny, I agree with all of your comments and thanks for digging up this pics.  The stand pipes coming up out of the floor of the pool could very well be bubblers.  The overflow/return are always on the walls near the deck.  Correct?  Judging by the guy in the pool it appears to be four feet deep or so and quite a bit of space at that depth too, which is nice.  Question: are those steps on the left side through the last tree left standing next to our beloved villas?  No zero entry then if that is so?  It would appear also that they are working hard to get it commissioned asap.  But there is still lots to go on the pool deck and landscaping. 

My guess is that is a foundation.  There are two buildings by the pool in DVC Mike's image.  All the cabins and other buildings are shaded in red and it is consistent.  I downloaded the permit application drawings when the news first broke on this project.  I will try to dig them up and screen shot the area where the other building is.  There was a description labeled on the print but I cannot recall what it is.  Perhaps some groupies can help me with this, because my memory is not good.  At the Kidani pool over at the AL, there is a second building there besides the pool bar.  They call it a health club.  But there was other stuff there too.  Lockers and/or pay phones or something, but there has to be some mechanical equipment also.  Pumps and filters/screens, chemicals, etc.  As I recall the description on the drawing had something to do with that kind of stuff.  I will work on finding that drawing if I can.  A pool that size would need some maintenance area that was not there before.  Am I wrong in that assumption?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> *Kathy*...I have to confess I was confused by your post.  Why a question on whether the Annual Pass was back up to high quality?    Then my brain slowly figured out your question.  I can't provide a response since it has been a couple of years since our last meal there.   But I'm hoping that it has returned to its former first class status.





Well, I'm sure we could probably discuss if the annual passes are up to high quality too!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ottawagreg said:


> Granny, I agree with all of your comments and thanks for digging up this pics.  The stand pipes coming up out of the floor of the pool could very well be bubblers.  The overflow/return are always on the walls near the deck.  Correct?  Judging by the guy in the pool it appears to be four feet deep or so and quite a bit of space at that depth too, which is nice.  *Question: are those steps on the left side through the last tree left standing next to our beloved villas?  No zero entry then if that is so?*  It would appear also that they are working hard to get it commissioned asap.  But there is still lots to go on the pool deck and landscaping.
> 
> ?



Pictures that show the rest of the pool give an appearance of zero entry - so all the way around to the very left of the expanded pool, which is not all show in the pictures above.


----------



## sleepydog25

ottawagreg said:


> Granny, I agree with all of your comments and thanks for digging up this pics.  The stand pipes coming up out of the floor of the pool could very well be bubblers.  The overflow/return are always on the walls near the deck.  Correct?  Judging by the guy in the pool it appears to be four feet deep or so and quite a bit of space at that depth too, which is nice.  Question: are those steps on the left side through the last tree left standing next to our beloved villas?  No zero entry then if that is so?  It would appear also that they are working hard to get it commissioned asap.  But there is still lots to go on the pool deck and landscaping.
> 
> My guess is that is a foundation.  There are two buildings by the pool in DVC Mike's image.  All the cabins and other buildings are shaded in red and it is consistent.  I downloaded the permit application drawings when the news first broke on this project.  I will try to dig them up and screen shot the area where the other building is.  There was a description labeled on the print but I cannot recall what it is.  Perhaps some groupies can help me with this, because my memory is not good.  At the Kidani pool over at the AL, there is a second building there besides the pool bar.  They call it a health club.  But there was other stuff there too.  Lockers and/or pay phones or something, but there has to be some mechanical equipment also.  Pumps and filters/screens, chemicals, etc.  As I recall the description on the drawing had something to do with that kind of stuff.  I will work on finding that drawing if I can.  A pool that size would need some maintenance area that was not there before.  Am I wrong in that assumption?


All sounds about right, but I'd be interested in what you can find as my memory is fuzzy, as well.  However, I do seem to have read some talk either here or on another related thread that the far left of the pool (past the steps, farther left) looked as if it could be the zero entry spot.  Again, I don't recall and, frankly, am too darn lazy to try to retrace my steps to find it (the discussion in question was well over a month ago, at least).


----------



## Flossbolna

Granny said:


> Hi *Flossy*! What date is the Condo Association meeting? We've never attended it. I'm not sure how much time it takes up but I'm not sure we would want to spend some of our vacation time listening to DVC sales pitches and spin about current projects. And I would actually toss my cookies if someone defended the Boulder Ridge "re-imagining" of VWL. [insert barfing emoticon]



There actually is a thread about it now on the Member Services board: http://www.disboards.com/threads/condo-meeting-12-8-16-2-pm.3554740/

It is on December 8 at 2pm at the Coronado Springs Convention Center. Never been to CSR, so that might be a good opportunity to have a look around. I think it should not be more than a couple of hours and I think it could be a neat event to see at least once. Hey, and maybe you even get some DVC manager to talk to and tell them what a bad idea it is to name a resort after stones.

However, with regard to naming mistakes, I was happy to hear that Disney learned from previous mistakes. Does anyone remember "Limited Time Magic"? I always thought that this was an odd name for a promotion as it implied that the magic at WDW was limited (even though I ended up experiencing a pretty cool event as part of that promotion). The new promotion is called "Endless Magic", so this time they got it right!

And thanks to those who posted the pictures! Looks like things are coming together!


----------



## Granny

Flossbolna said:


> There actually is a thread about it now on the Member Services board: http://www.disboards.com/threads/condo-meeting-12-8-16-2-pm.3554740/
> 
> It is on December 8 at 2pm at the Coronado Springs Convention Center. Never been to CSR, so that might be a good opportunity to have a look around. I think it should not be more than a couple of hours and I think it could be a neat event to see at least once. Hey, and maybe you even get some DVC manager to talk to and tell them what a bad idea it is to name a resort after stones.



Thanks for the information, *Flossy*! Can you tell that I rarely stray off this section of the DISBoards?  

CSR is a beautiful resort...surprisingly so compared to the "curb view" we get when driving past in the bus to DAK.  It's worth the trip, and it has a very nice food court, and we enjoy the Mexican food menu at the Maya Grill.  The grounds are beautifully landscaped around a lovely lake in the back.


----------



## Lakegirl

*SLEEPYDOG25, *thank you very much for the info on AP, it is very helpful.  I must now ask you all a question, given the choice of Cali grill or AP which would you choose?


----------



## Starwind

We have now booked our one-night stay at WL (hotel-side) for after our Dec 2017 B2B cruise on the Fantasy.

(says very quietly) IF at some point before then the new WL DVC (sorry forget what it is called) is open in the south wing for our date, we will switch to one of those rooms.

While WL is where we feel "at home" and we stay there each trip to WDW, I must confess that this trip we will start with two nights at Poly, where we have never stayed but always wanted to try, before the cruise.  

Of course, since we are booking hotel rooms (or a DVC room as a "hotel room" via Disney), we are hoping for room only discounts to appear sometime in the next year ;-)

SW


----------



## pmaurer74

1. Just to pipe in. I have lurked on this thread for years before becoming a DVC member. The people here are the nicest people and have gone out of their way to be nice. Strangers even inviting you to join them for events or concerts. Considering how many of the other boards are, I appreciate the friendliness here. There are other threads more on topic if I really need information.

2. I will be on property in 58 days so hopefully I can get some progress pictures for you. I was hoping the model cabin would be open by then or the restaurant but I doubt it.

3. I too really hope that that is not the final color of the cabins. I would assume they would match the rest of the buildings and structures at WL.


----------



## jimmytammy

*Floss*
We love CSR!  It is our favorite among the moderates.  PO Riverside is a close second(Barb, I know, I know, its Dixie Landings)if not for anything other than Yee Ha Bob.  The rooms at CSR are very nice, maybe a bit more roomy than other mods.  The atmosphere is cool, the pool is awesome, dare I say, the best on property, IMO.  I think what really jumps out at me most is how the resort feels like a Deluxe.  The variety of restaurants, lounges, amenities are more vast than other mods.  This tends to be because its designed as a convention hotel.  But it doesn't feel like a convention place, if that makes sense.  It feels family oriented.  Grab a bite at Maya Grill if you are there long enough, if not the QS place is pretty decent too.  A little more to choose from there than most QS at other resorts.


----------



## Dizny Dad

For those able to go to the annual DVC meeting, go early.  DiznyDi & I have attended a number of these meetings.  We took the opportunity when attending an annual meeting to visit CSR since we, too, had only seen the curb side view when passing in a bus.  What a wonderful resort!  The grounds are indeed lovely, the walk around the lake is great, and we did enjoy the food court!  The Maya Grill is very enjoyable and we loved the menu.  The meeting itself paled in comparison to the adventure of discovering more Disney magic in this resort. 

I don't mean to minimize the value of the annual meeting, but it is a standard stockholders meeting with a Disney flavor.  It seems to me the same guys are always there asking the same old questions at the end (why can't we get "our channel" on the TV, Etc.).  The mixer after is a great opportunity to meet and talk with the general managers of the different DVC resorts.  Go meet our GM and ask your questions at that time; you can actually get a straight answer that may not be able to be said in the general meeting!


----------



## Flossbolna

Dizny Dad said:


> The meeting itself paled in comparison to the adventure of discovering more Disney magic in this resort.



Ok, I think I need to keep this in mind to not be too disappointed! Between you and @jimmytammy I am convinced that I need to take time for the resort itself... I wonder if it would be worth it to pack our swim suits to take a dip in the pool there... Never used the pool hopping priviledges and feel like I should before they disappear totally. They seem to be cutting them back more and more.



Dizny Dad said:


> Go meet our GM and ask your questions at that time; you can actually get a straight answer that may not be able to be said in the general meeting!



Great idea!! I think we are quite set that we want to go there, so if anyone has any questions that they want me to ask, let me know! I will try my best to get answers.


----------



## sleepydog25

Lakegirl said:


> *SLEEPYDOG25, *thank you very much for the info on AP, it is very helpful.  I must now ask you all a question, given the choice of Cali grill or AP which would you choose?


That's a tough question.  I suppose it depends on what you want out of the meal as much as anything. Both have had inconsistencies over the years, but both largely are excellent restaurants. Beyond that, what do you seek from the meal?  If it's a quiet, romantic spot, then AP is the choice.  The lovely ambiance and majestic nature of the dining area is arguably the best on property. Menu item costs at AP are, overall, slightly less expensive than those at CG, as well.  If you want the buzzing excitement of a top meal, then CG would likely be my choice. It never seems to be quiet there, which makes a serene, romantic meal less likely. However, there is the appeal of being able to see MK from your table and watching Wishes if you can time it correctly.  Both have excellent wine lists (CG is a bit more extensive) and usually have great service.  More than anything, your choice will depend on what mood you're in or what experience you want.  Good luck with your choice!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Lakegirl said:


> *SLEEPYDOG25, *thank you very much for the info on AP, it is very helpful.  I must now ask you all a question, given the choice of Cali grill or AP which would you choose?



I think Sleepy outlined the differences pretty well - assuming that AP is again providing good service and food.  Our largest complaint was on service the last time we were there although honestly the food was just OK.  That was 2-3 years ago now.  But prior to that we had both excellent service and food which is what prompted me to ask for recent experiences.  Since our last dining I have tended to get some little apps while in Territory Lounge and enjoyed - but that has kept the issue of service out of the equation too.

I will say though that while I've been pretty delinquent in GF dining, so am not using them in comparison, that Cali Grill has long been my favorite on property.  It is loud though in comparison.  A couple of trips ago we were seated in a small room off the back of the main dining.  But, that meant none of the great views which is what I love the most.  If you like sushi rolls they have some great ones.


----------



## Lakegirl

Starwind said:


> We have now booked our one-night stay at WL (hotel-side) for after our Dec 2017 B2B cruise on the Fantasy.
> 
> (says very quietly) IF at some point before then the new WL DVC (sorry forget what it is called) is open in the south wing for our date, we will switch to one of those rooms.
> 
> While WL is where we feel "at home" and we stay there each trip to WDW, I must confess that this trip we will start with two nights at Poly, where we have never stayed but always wanted to try, before the cruise.
> 
> Of course, since we are booking hotel rooms (or a DVC room as a "hotel room" via Disney), we are hoping for room only discounts to appear sometime in the next year ;-)
> 
> SW


You will love the Poly we stayed in April and feel I was spoiled.  Between the monorail to the MK and a quick walk to the TTC and I also loved the DVC pool.


----------



## Lakegirl

Thanks so much guys.  Tough choice.


----------



## Starwind

Lakegirl said:


> You will love the Poly we stayed in April and feel I was spoiled.  Between the monorail to the MK and a quick walk to the TTC and I also loved the DVC pool.





Lakegirl said:


> You will love the Poly we stayed in April and feel I was spoiled.  Between the monorail to the MK and a quick walk to the TTC and I also loved the DVC pool.



We hope so.  We've visited Poly before and walked the grounds.  And Dole Whip.

Deanne


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Starwind said:


> We have now booked our one-night stay at WL (hotel-side) for after our Dec 2017 B2B cruise on the Fantasy.
> 
> (says very quietly) IF at some point before then the new WL DVC (sorry forget what it is called) is open in the south wing for our date, we will switch to one of those rooms.
> 
> While WL is where we feel "at home" and we stay there each trip to WDW, I must confess that this trip we will start with two nights at Poly, where we have never stayed but always wanted to try, before the cruise.
> 
> Of course, since we are booking hotel rooms (or a DVC room as a "hotel room" via Disney), we are hoping for room only discounts to appear sometime in the next year ;-)
> 
> SW



  Shhhhh - don't tell anyone but my next two stays are at Poly.    Had a stay there last year too.  Otherwise I hadn't stayed there since the 90's!


----------



## Starwind

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Shhhhh - don't tell anyone but my next two stays are at Poly.    Had a stay there last year too.  Otherwise I hadn't stayed there since the 90's!



We'll just keep that between you, me, and the fencepost 

I do have a question for the group, though.

During our stay at Poly, we plan to have an early morning breakfast at Whispering Canyon (see, we will be getting LOTS of WL in) and then head off to Typhoon Lagoon for several hours (keeping in mind it will be December and the weather may dictate no water park for us!  but I do have nice warm fuzzies thinking about drifting on the lazy river for... hours....).

If the Whispering Canyon reservation were for about 0730-ish...  what would be the best way to get FROM Poly TO Wilderness Lodge ?? I don't mind arriving early -- it will give us time to wander and soak up the atmosphere in anticipation of our actual stay there two weeks later 

I have done the reverse for that time of morning, which works out great (first boat launch WL to Contemporary, then first monorail to Poly, arrive by before 0715 to Poly).  Pretty sure it won't work nearly so well "in reverse".

I thought of Poly boat launch to MK then boat launch to WL, but if memory serves the MK launches don't start that early.

Would Uber or a Taxi be our best option ?

SW


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Starwind said:


> We'll just keep that between you, me, and the fencepost
> 
> I do have a question for the group, though.
> 
> During our stay at Poly, we plan to have an early morning breakfast at Whispering Canyon (see, we will be getting LOTS of WL in) and then head off to Typhoon Lagoon for several hours (keeping in mind it will be December and the weather may dictate no water park for us!  but I do have nice warm fuzzies thinking about drifting on the lazy river for... hours....).
> 
> If the Whispering Canyon reservation were for about 0730-ish...  what would be the best way to get FROM Poly TO Wilderness Lodge ?? I don't mind arriving early -- it will give us time to wander and soak up the atmosphere in anticipation of our actual stay there two weeks later
> 
> I have done the reverse for that time of morning, which works out great (first boat launch WL to Contemporary, then first monorail to Poly, arrive by before 0715 to Poly).  Pretty sure it won't work nearly so well "in reverse".
> 
> I thought of Poly boat launch to MK then boat launch to WL, but if memory serves the MK launches don't start that early.
> 
> Would Uber or a Taxi be our best option ?
> 
> SW



It could be somewhat dependent on when MK opens so when the launches or monorail start running.  If the monorail is running then I'd think that to CR and then boat over to WL would also work.

But for ease, I'd do a taxi or uber.


----------



## Granny

Starwind said:


> ... And Dole Whip.


----------



## wildernessDad

I'd be shocked if anybody here has not seen this, but since many of us have upcoming vacations, I thought it would be appropriate to post this.  Enjoy.


----------



## ottawagreg

wildernessDad said:


> I'd be shocked if anybody here has not seen this, but since many of us have upcoming vacations, I thought it would be appropriate to post this.  Enjoy.



I had not seen this video, i don't explore the web enough.  She won't get far without a magic band.  She has nice view of hidden springs pool though!  And those trees!


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

wildernessDad said:


> I'd be shocked if anybody here has not seen this, but since many of us have upcoming vacations, I thought it would be appropriate to post this.  Enjoy.



Thanks for sharing - I had not seen it.


----------



## sleepydog25

wildernessDad said:


> I'd be shocked if anybody here has not seen this, but since many of us have upcoming vacations, I thought it would be appropriate to post this.  Enjoy.


I miss Samantha!!


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> *Floss*
> We love CSR!  It is our favorite among the moderates.  PO Riverside is a close second*(Barb, I know, I know, its Dixie Landings*)if not for anything other than Yee Ha Bob.  The rooms at CSR are very nice, maybe a bit more roomy than other mods.  The atmosphere is cool, the pool is awesome, dare I say, the best on property, IMO.  I think what really jumps out at me most is how the resort feels like a Deluxe.  The variety of restaurants, lounges, amenities are more vast than other mods.  This tends to be because its designed as a convention hotel.  But it doesn't feel like a convention place, if that makes sense.  It feels family oriented.  Grab a bite at Maya Grill if you are there long enough, if not the QS place is pretty decent too.  A little more to choose from there than most QS at other resorts.



I saw that!!!  Yes, I do check in here pretty regularly these days since we will be there (well, not VWL) in a month.

I get so sad when I see the pictures of the construction.  The elimination of our trees but not the trees in front of the new villas.
Sigh........I hate change, can you tell????

On a side note, We're cat-less.  Yes, for those who know me well, it is hard to believe, but true. 
We had her for 12 years but she lived in our backyard for 4 years until I figured out that she was homeless.  
And feral!
My beloved Lucy passed away last Friday.  Lucy was my feral kitty that literally took me years to turn into a pet.  And what a pet she was.
But she passed away without the vet's assistance, which I was very grateful for.  RIP Lucy
We both have allergies so it is wise not to have cats.  Boo hoo.

Thanks for listening my friends.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

So sorry to hear that Muushka!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Berta!!!!
Hope you're doing well and have a wonderful day!*​


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> I saw that!!!  Yes, I do check in here pretty regularly these days since we will be there (well, not VWL) in a month.
> 
> I get so sad when I see the pictures of the construction.  The elimination of our trees but not the trees in front of the new villas.
> Sigh........I hate change, can you tell????
> 
> On a side note, We're cat-less.  Yes, for those who know me well, it is hard to believe, but true.
> We had her for 12 years but she lived in our backyard for 4 years until I figured out that she was homeless.
> And feral!
> My beloved Lucy passed away last Friday.  Lucy was my feral kitty that literally took me years to turn into a pet.  And what a pet she was.
> But she passed away without the vet's assistance, which I was very grateful for.  RIP Lucy
> We both have allergies so it is wise not to have cats.  Boo hoo.
> 
> Thanks for listening my friends.


Condolences.  Having had (and lost) many cats over the years, it's a tough pill to swallow. We can only remember how much they enriched (and occasionally disrupted) our lives.


----------



## twokats

Muush, sorry for your loss.  My cat before I switched to my dogs I had for over 17 years.  They can become so much in our lives.

Happy birthday, Berta!


----------



## Granny

*Barb*...very sorry to hear about your cat.  From your previous descriptions, we know how much a part of your family she has been over the years.  As you are going through this time, please remember how much better Lucy's life became after you took her in.  I know you are missing her, and prayers of solace and comfort are going up for you and Chuck.


----------



## sleepydog25

If a) I figure out how to do it, and b) feel like not being lazy, I will share a photo of the new pool building at the Poly.  *Luv* is there now and says that it's a large building and only appears to hold a QS and a bar.  Her inference is that though the new beach building at WL looks rather imposing, it could very well (and likely will) only be a QS locale and perhaps a new bar.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Muush -* - -


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> If a) I figure out how to do it, and b) feel like not being lazy, I will share a photo of the new pool building at the Poly.  *Luv* is there now and says that it's a large building and only appears to hold a QS and a bar.  Her inference is that though the new beach building at WL looks rather imposing, it could very well (and likely will) only be a QS locale and perhaps a new bar.



A QS would be in line with what a CM told DDad, Di and myself a few months ago.  I haven't seen any reason to think that it would be more than that, except possibly adding a bar for drinks and smoothies (like Leaping Libations at BWV).  My guess at this point is that the new building by the lake will be QS with inside and outside seating.  If so, it may spell the end of Roaring Fork and possibly Trout Pass Bar.  Stay tuned.


----------



## Muushka

Thank you all for your kind words.  It's like coming home visiting this thread.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> If a) I figure out how to do it, and b) feel like not being lazy, I will share a photo of the new pool building at the Poly.  *Luv* is there now and says that it's a large building and only appears to hold a QS and a bar.  Her inference is that though the new beach building at WL looks rather imposing, it could very well (and likely will) only be a QS locale and perhaps a new bar.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


>


Oh, fine. .


----------



## sleepydog25




----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thanks Sleepy!


----------



## Corinne

*Lake girl - *I'm quite certain I posed the same question here regarding a comparison of CA Grill and Annual Pass  Artist Point (lol) a while back.  Our experiences at both were truly exceptional, albeit very different!  Coincidentally, we were celebrating our wedding anniversary CG was our 29th and AP our 30th.  I would have to say the food at AP was better imho.  *Sleepy *described the differences very well.  I don't think you can go wrong with either restaurant.


----------



## ottawagreg




----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> View attachment 202261




So that large building houses just a Counter Service?  I agree that it does support the concept that the new food building at WL will be CS as well.  With all the data at Disney's fingertips about guest eating preferences, they may well have found that people aren't sitting down to reservation type table seating as much as they did in the past?  So CS with a wider variety of offerings may be a more profitable way to go for them.  Keep in mind that their target audience for all construction at WL is the CCV prospective purchaser.  Whatever they do, I think it will be with an eye towards luring those customers to buy points at CCV.  Part of any sales pitch for a home or vacation home is the "picture your family here" scenario.  The new pool will be quite large and attractive, and the cabins will be impressive.  And they can talk about the short walk to the new CS food service with tables overlooking beautiful Bay Lake.   That's also why I thought a Community Hall would make sense as it can only help the sales spiel.  They have to do something significant to justify the price per point that will surely equal or exceed the PBV point price.


----------



## ottawagreg




----------



## ottawagreg




----------



## ottawagreg




----------



## Granny

*Greg*...great stuff even though I don't know how to read those plans very well.  If I'm not mistaken, it appears that the three buildings will be the food service, restrooms and TBD (maybe a Community Hall?).  That third building looks way too large to just be pool mechanics, doesn't it?


----------



## ottawagreg

the enlarged view of the restaurant building shows the foot print (highlighted), the rest appears to be porches and patio areas.  as you stated granny, one can kick back and watch the lake while seated in open air areas.
i highlighted the the 4" FDC line going to the "Restroom" building, which is the next view.  I see more clearly the rectangle shape leading up to that building could easily be the zero entry.  The other two side of the pool are clearly steps going into the water.  also the hot tub is illustrated there too.  The last pic is the "mechanical" building.  go back up to first pic.  compare the size of the foot print of the mechanical building to the cabins. or the pool, etc.  looks quite large to me.  i will play around in the software that i opened the PDF file in and see about getting the dimensions of some of the buildings.  it will take a little time but i can do it.

what are the areas between the "restroom" building and the "mechanical" building?  there are squares inside the outlines of those areas.  lounge chairs and table would go there.  no?


----------



## ottawagreg




----------



## ottawagreg




----------



## sleepydog25

ottawagreg said:


> what are the areas between the "restroom" building and the "mechanical" building?  there are squares inside the outlines of those areas.  lounge chairs and table would go there.  no?


They will be personal cabanas that DVC members can rent for a day or half day.  DVC members will get 10% off the price of a rental (except the first year when the discount will be 20%). 






Honestly, I have no idea.  Imagine that. . .


----------



## ottawagreg

can I bring my own boom box and blast out frank sinatra songs until their ears bleed?


----------



## sleepydog25

ottawagreg said:


> can I bring my own boom box and blast out frank sinatra songs until their ears bleed?


AC/DC. . .or maybe Bruce Hornsby. . .


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> They will be personal cabanas that DVC members can rent for a day or half day.  DVC members will get 10% off the price of a rental (except the first year when the discount will be 20%).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I have no idea.  Imagine that. . .



My guess too.  

Cha ching!


----------



## Granny

ottawagreg said:


> what are the areas between the "restroom" building and the "mechanical" building?  there are squares inside the outlines of those areas.  lounge chairs and table would go there.  no?






sleepydog25 said:


> They will be personal cabanas that DVC members can rent for a day or half day.  DVC members will get 10% off the price of a rental (except the first year when the discount will be 20%).





KAT4DISNEY said:


> My guess too.
> 
> Cha ching!




My initial guess was that those boxes represent the areas for towel disbursement and return.  While they are not permanent structures, they may take up enough room that they wanted to put them in their plans?  As I look, I guess there are too many of those boxes to be just the towel area.

Cabanas might be a good guess.  Or at least some sort of covered area with tables?


----------



## Lakegirl

Corinne said:


> *Lake girl - *I'm quite certain I posed the same question here regarding a comparison of CA Grill and Annual Pass  Artist Point (lol) a while back.  Our experiences at both were truly exceptional, albeit very different!  Coincidentally, we were celebrating our wedding anniversary CG was our 29th and AP our 30th.  I would have to say the food at AP was better imho.  *Sleepy *described the differences very well.  I don't think you can go wrong with either restaurant.


Thanks Corinne


----------



## bobbiwoz

OMG....this is confusing to me.  I am hoping when we have our meet, someone will explain!


----------



## Flossbolna

Hello Groupies, I just came across this blog article and thought some of you might enjoy this:

http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2016/...ties-at-disneys-wilderness-lodge/#more-156943

Looks like there are "themed" drinks available at the pool bar. I am putting themed in quotation marks as the theming is more in the name than in the ingredients of the drinks.


----------



## LisaS

Flossbolna said:


> Hello Groupies, I just came across this blog article and thought some of you might enjoy this:
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2016/...ties-at-disneys-wilderness-lodge/#more-156943
> 
> Looks like there are "themed" drinks available at the pool bar. I am putting themed in quotation marks as the theming is more in the name than in the ingredients of the drinks.


My favorite drink at the Trout Pass bar is the original Lumberjack.  I continued to order it even after Disney homogenized the drink menus and the bartenders were always willing to make it for me. In fact, they seemed delighted to be asked to make one of the old WL signature drinks. While I couldn't tell you what was in the drink, I recall that the original Lumberjack had a whiskey float on top and that is not mentioned in the food blog's description. I wonder if it is in fact the same drink as the original Lumberjack. I hope so!


----------



## sleepydog25

Of course, in addition to wanting to try out those drinks, I am also curious as to whether Trout Pass will survive in its current location.  I suppose it all depends upon what the new beach building becomes. It's hard for me to fathom having two pool bars situated so close to each other since each would require staffing, obviously, and staffing is something Disney has been cutting for years now.  Stay tuned. . .


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Monday Morning Groupies!
I've been reading the last few pages trying to get caught up.....

Once again, I've missed Muush dropping in.  I'm so sorry to hear about your 4-legged family member.  Our pets have a way of imprinting their paw prints on our hearts.  I'm so sorry to read of the passing of your Lucy. Hugs to you and Mr Muush.

Have a good week!


----------



## ottawagreg

sleepydog25 said:


> Of course, in addition to wanting to try out those drinks, I am also curious as to whether Trout Pass will survive in its current location.  I suppose it all depends upon what the new beach building becomes. It's hard for me to fathom having two pool bars situated so close to each other since each would require staffing, obviously, and staffing is something Disney has been cutting for years now.  Stay tuned. . .



When I was still drinking (hard), I thought the service at trout pass was slow.  So I tried to keep a stool at the side closest to the geyser.  If I was in able to suggest  anything to management, I would say that the more staff the better.  Since I no longer imbibe, I don't nearly care as much as I used to.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Of course, in addition to wanting to try out those drinks, I am also curious as to whether Trout Pass will survive in its current location.  I suppose it all depends upon what the new beach building becomes. It's hard for me to fathom having two pool bars situated so close to each other since each would require staffing, obviously, and staffing is something Disney has been cutting for years now.  Stay tuned. . .



I'm concerned for Trout Pass.  If the new building doesn't have a bar location then it'll survive but I think that's unlikely, other than it isn't _right_ at the main pool.   This is another new territory for a resort, isn't it?  With 2 pools of similar size being so close to each other?  And with new Hidden Springs having the zero entry and perhaps a larger hot tub?  Otherwise I can see them doing something like expanding bathrooms at Trout Pass if the building survives although I guess if they are doing some at Hidden Springs that wouldn't happen either.  At least the building is still there on the plans for now.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm concerned for Trout Pass.  If the new building doesn't have a bar location then it'll survive but I think that's unlikely, other than it isn't _right_ at the main pool.   This is another new territory for a resort, isn't it?  With 2 pools of similar size being so close to each other?  And with new Hidden Springs having the zero entry and perhaps a larger hot tub?  Otherwise I can see them doing something like expanding bathrooms at Trout Pass if the building survives although I guess if they are doing some at Hidden Springs that wouldn't happen either.  At least the building is still there on the plans for now.


Good points.  Hard to say what they'll do, though I've got a bad feeling about TP.  Yeah, that new zero entry is going to attract a lot of folks, I suspect, which in turn might mean no more quiet pool area.  One of the things I enjoyed about the Hidden Springs pool was that it didn't have a real "wow" factor, just simple bubbles and a slightly isolated vibe.  I'm not expecting that with the new pool.  Now, for a name for the new pool.  I'm thinking Snaggle Rock Falls, or Rocky Horror Springs, Water Tumbling over Faux Boulders Pool, or Gurglerator Swamp.


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Good points.  Hard to say what they'll do, though I've got a bad feeling about TP.  Yeah, that new zero entry is going to attract a lot of folks, I suspect, which in turn might mean no more quiet pool area.  One of the things I enjoyed about the Hidden Springs pool was that it didn't have a real "wow" factor, just simple bubbles and a slightly isolated vibe.  I'm not expecting that with the new pool.  Now, for a name for the new pool.  I'm thinking Snaggle Rock Falls, or Rocky Horror Springs, Water Tumbling over Faux Boulders Pool, or Gurglerator Swamp.


I personally like Gurglerator Swamp!  

Looks like another job (for those of us who refuse to start calling our home anything other than VWL, mostly all of us here, and we have the numbers)for us to do.  Keep the riff raff out of our quiet pool area.  We can take turns whilst staying at the VWL, standing guard at the pool and keeping it quiet and peaceful as we once knew it be. 
In between shifts, we bring in real live Moose and Bear to stay on alert.  We train them in what to look for(All with a look of love and peace and joy in their hearts for the place), in touch with the place, almost as one in unity with the peace and serenity of the Lodge as a whole, leave be.  But for those who otherwise make lots of noise, run em to the Lake!  
And I feel a proper uniform for us would be that of a Canadian Mounty, or a Ranger in the Rockies.  Anyone care to join me?


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> I personally like Gurglerator Swamp!
> 
> Looks like another job (for those of us who refuse to start calling our home anything other than VWL, mostly all of us here, and we have the numbers)for us to do.  Keep the riff raff out of our quiet pool area.  We can take turns whilst staying at the VWL, standing guard at the pool and keeping it quiet and peaceful as we once knew it be.
> In between shifts, we bring in real live Moose and Bear to stay on alert.  We train them in what to look for(All with a look of love and peace and joy in their hearts for the place), in touch with the place, almost as one in unity with the peace and serenity of the Lodge as a whole, leave be.  But for those who otherwise make lots of noise, run em to the Lake!
> And I feel a proper uniform for us would be that of a Canadian Mounty, or a Ranger in the Rockies.  Anyone care to join me?


Might lose our AAA rating for Groupie friendliness. . .


----------



## ottawagreg

jimmytammy said:


> I personally like Gurglerator Swamp!
> 
> Looks like another job (for those of us who refuse to start calling our home anything other than VWL, mostly all of us here, and we have the numbers)for us to do.  Keep the riff raff out of our quiet pool area.  We can take turns whilst staying at the VWL, standing guard at the pool and keeping it quiet and peaceful as we once knew it be.
> In between shifts, we bring in real live Moose and Bear to stay on alert.  We train them in what to look for(All with a look of love and peace and joy in their hearts for the place), in touch with the place, almost as one in unity with the peace and serenity of the Lodge as a whole, leave be.  But for those who otherwise make lots of noise, run em to the Lake!
> And I feel a proper uniform for us would be that of a Canadian Mounty, or a Ranger in the Rockies.  Anyone care to join me?







Jimmy is this what you have in mind?


----------



## Starwind

jimmytammy said:


> I personally like Gurglerator Swamp!
> 
> Looks like another job (for those of us who refuse to start calling our home anything other than VWL, mostly all of us here, and we have the numbers)for us to do.  Keep the riff raff out of our quiet pool area.  We can take turns whilst staying at the VWL, standing guard at the pool and keeping it quiet and peaceful as we once knew it be.
> In between shifts, we bring in real live Moose and Bear to stay on alert.  We train them in what to look for(All with a look of love and peace and joy in their hearts for the place), in touch with the place, almost as one in unity with the peace and serenity of the Lodge as a whole, leave be.  But for those who otherwise make lots of noise, run em to the Lake!
> And I feel a proper uniform for us would be that of a Canadian Mounty, or a Ranger in the Rockies.  Anyone care to join me?



Or Mickie and Minnie in Mountie uniform, ala https://www.themountieshop.ca/category/CHARACTERS.html

SW.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Starwind said:


> Or Mickie and Minnie in Mountie uniform, ala https://www.themountieshop.ca/category/CHARACTERS.html
> 
> SW.



Those are cute!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Good points.  Hard to say what they'll do, though I've got a bad feeling about TP.  Yeah, that new zero entry is going to attract a lot of folks, I suspect, which in turn might mean no more quiet pool area.  One of the things I enjoyed about the Hidden Springs pool was that it didn't have a real "wow" factor, just simple bubbles and a slightly isolated vibe.  I'm not expecting that with the new pool.  Now, for a name for the new pool.  I'm thinking Snaggle Rock Falls, or Rocky Horror Springs, Water Tumbling over Faux Boulders Pool, or Gurglerator Swamp.



I can hear it now.....

"I'm heading out to the WToFB pool!"  

"Going out for a swim in the swamp!"

"Let's go sit out by the Gurglerator!"


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I'd say so long, farewell, adieu, So long Partner.......but I'm still calling it *The Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge*.  

*Boulder Ridge Villas at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge – name change becomes official Oct. 25*

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ss-lodge-name-change-becomes-official-oct-25/


----------



## Granny

Getting in one last shout out to Villas at Wilderness Lodge before the craziness starts and the alias begins.  

And I'm just letting people know that I have no intention of posting on a BRV Lovers and Groupies thread if anyone starts one!  There, I said it.  I'm being immature about this one!


----------



## sleepydog25

I'm with *KAT* and *Granny*. Paint me immovable and intractable when it comes to the name of my second home.  THE VILLAS AT DISNEY'S WILDERNESS LODGE it was born, is currently,  and shall always be henceforth and immemorial.


----------



## twinklebug

Agreeing with you all, VWL it is and always shall be. The Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge is simply getting a "BR" prefixed to its name. Since there are neither ridges nor boulders in Florida, I'll take the BR to mean "Best Relaxation".


----------



## Starwind

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'd say so long, farewell, adieu, So long Partner.......but I'm still calling it *The Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge*.
> 
> *Boulder Ridge Villas at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge – name change becomes official Oct. 25*
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ss-lodge-name-change-becomes-official-oct-25/



And they are now listed that way on the WDW website for making room reservations.

SW


----------



## Flossbolna

Starwind said:


> And they are now listed that way on the WDW website for making room reservations.
> 
> SW



Also on the DVC website... The good thing is that you can just call them The Boulder Ridge Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge.
That way you don't notice the silly addition that much.


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Might lose our AAA rating for Groupie friendliness. . .


Sometimes, you just have to take a stand


----------



## jimmytammy

Greg and Star
Y'all get me, those uniforms were exactly what I had in mind


----------



## bobbiwoz




----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> . . . . . . . .  Keep the riff raff out of our quiet pool area. . . . . . . .



Yeah, I'm for that . . .hey wait; I am the Riff Raff!  Never mind. . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## sleepydog25

Starwind said:


> And they are now listed that way on the WDW website for making room reservations.
> 
> SW


----------



## wildernessDad

Flossbolna said:


> Also on the DVC website... The good thing is that you can just call them The Boulder Ridge Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge.
> That way you don't notice the silly addition that much.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> Yeah, I'm for that . . .hey wait; I am the Riff Raff!  Never mind. . . . . . . . . . . .


Oh no you are not Dad, in fact, was going to throw out the idea of you being our fearless leader as I know you and Di spent a lot of time in the hot tub, so you have every reason to keep the riff raff out!!  What say you, General Rich Dizny Dad.  Promotion to the top I say, 4 star General.  I feel a revolution coming on


----------



## horselover

Corinne said:


> *Julie - *hope you are well! I hope you can update us soon.  My boss is there as well. I heard from her Thursday, she said they were instructed to stay in their room on Friday, and to stock up,on food and water.  I cannot imagine what that was like at the resorts. Hope it wasn't too bad.



It wasn't. I survived (obviously)!   Definitely a very weird experience & not one I'd particularly want to have again but nowhere near as bad as they were predicting it to be. I didn't make it over to VWL (still calling it that too!) because of the lost time.   Once Sat. came it was like nothing ever happened.   



sleepydog25 said:


> We're getting toward the bottom of the page (and nearly 36 hours since the last Groupie post), so this note will not only solve that problem, but I'll use it to provide an update on my daughter and her family.  They went to Orlando which, as you all know, was slapped fairly hard, too.  However, their hotel not only let them check in at 7 a.m., but they provided great service during their stay.  As for the storm and its effect on their home in Melbourne, they were able to get back in just two days, and the only actual damage they had was their fence which was blown over in many places.  Power was even on.  Whew!  However, I still feel awful for and empathize with the folks farther north who got slammed by Matthew and who are still suffering from the loss of power, flooding, and damaged homes.  Hoping they can recover and recoup soon.



Glad to hear it wasn't bad for them.



KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'd say so long, farewell, adieu, So long Partner.......but I'm still calling it *The Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge*.



Me too!    

Has anyone done the Christmas party?  Trying to decide if it's worth the money.  I've always enjoyed the Halloween party but not sure about MVMCP.  I've heard mixed reviews.  Any reviews here?


----------



## Starwind

horselover said:


> Has anyone done the Christmas party?  Trying to decide if it's worth the money.  I've always enjoyed the Halloween party but not sure about MVMCP.  I've heard mixed reviews.  Any reviews here?



We have done MNSSHP once and MVMCP twice.  We enjoyed both.  We recommend both.

Now, that said, we didn't wait in (very many) lines for characters, mostly did attractions (which have fairly short or reasonable wait times), enjoyed the park, watched the parade, and watched the fireworks.

Both times we did MVMCP it was chilly in the evening -- so layers were important.  I actually brought a LIGHT (Polartec 100) fleece earband, scarf and mittens just in case and ENDED UP WEARING THEM.  Er, and we are from Canada and were escaping winter.  The temp itself wasn't too bad, it was the wind and windchill more than anything.  YMMV.

Both MVMCP we entered soon after four and made our way past the hordes that congregate on Main Street.  On our last trip, MVMCP was the ONLY park we visited - the rest of the trip was resort visiting and then a B2B cruise.  So, doing rides was important.  We stay til the end, and take advantage of the thinning out late in the evening to get on rides with pretty much no wait.  Basically all the rides we wanted to do we did with no problem, some more than once.

I do note that the TTA is only open until 7, so we deliberately scheduled that in in our 4-7 time.

We have done an MK TS meal in the 4-7 window, but that does take away from park time.  Another time we just ate at the resort before the party and then grabbed something later in the evening from Cosmic Ray's.  We did the TS because it was a specific restaurant we wanted to eat at and that was our chance to, but I think in the future we would do late lunch at Roaring Forks and then an MK QS in the evening.

I think whether one enjoys it will depend largely on how you view the party.  For us, it is a way to get concentrated park time with lower crowds, a specific theme, maybe doa  couple meet and greets, some free snacks (they even have allergy friendly ones) and see some special shows, parade and fireworks.  So, kind of a condensed day at the park with a few extra doses of the holidays.  Another benefit it if it is your only park visit that trip it is cheaper than a full day pass for MK.  And you can get a lot done; see: lower crowds, etc.

Another advantage of the parties, for me, is most of it is in the dark.  I am photosensitive/react badly to the sun, so being able to visit the park at night and not have to worry about sunscreen and sun protective clothing and hats and such is GREAT.  Though hats protect your ears a bit from wind... see earbands above 

To decide if we wanted to do the parties in the first place, we did a lot of research online.  Looked at prior year maps/handouts.  Looked at prior year pictures.  Watched lots and lots of videos.  Decided it was for us.  Are glad we did it and will do it again.

Hope this helps.

SW


----------



## Lakegirl

horselover said:


> It wasn't. I survived (obviously)!   Definitely a very weird experience & not one I'd particularly want to have again but nowhere near as bad as they were predicting it to be. I didn't make it over to VWL (still calling it that too!) because of the lost time.   Once Sat. came it was like nothing ever happened.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear it wasn't bad for them.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!
> 
> Has anyone done the Christmas party?  Trying to decide if it's worth the money.  I've always enjoyed the Halloween party but not sure about MVMCP.  I've heard mixed reviews.  Any reviews here?


We did it and absolutely loved it.  I have never don MNSHP but my BF said he liked the Halloween party better but still enjoyed the XMAS party.


----------



## jimmytammy

Julie
Though its been years since we did either party(did both at least 3 times over the years)we enjoyed them both.  MNSSHP, they hand out candy, I like the parade better, and the fireworks, they used to have a witch fly from the castle(not sure they still do this).  MVMCP, they serve hot chocolate and cookies, I like the fireworks better for this one.  Many years ago, you could walk onto any ride, in some cases you could ride over and over.  Once, we rode splash mt 3 times without getting out of the boat!  Very cool!!  But we noticed over the years, more and more people were being admitted for a heftier fee, not cool
So, I would say go, but do so on a Tues. as 1st choice, Thurs. as 2nd choice, Sun. as 3rd and Fri. as last resort.  And don't buy tickets in advance until day before, watching the weather very close.  They go rain or shine, and we have been on a couple wash out nights.  Once, it was so bad, they gave us tickets as we left the park to come back another time while our days remained.


----------



## DiznyDi

All this talk about name changing and mounties has me spilling my coffee this morning.....


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi said:


> All this talk about name changing and mounties has me spilling my coffee this morning.....



That is why I keep saying we need a duvet on the comforter of our bed . . . . Life can be hard . . .


----------



## bobbiwoz

Over the years we have enjoyed both parties.  Tom especially enjoyed the Christmas parade.  This year we are doing the Jingle dessert party at DHS in December.

That's good advice, waiting to see weather reports before buying party tickets.  We attended a miserable rain filled party one time, and it was chilly to boot.


----------



## ottawagreg

Villas at Wilderness Lodge before they found all the boulders


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Has anyone done the Christmas party?  Trying to decide if it's worth the money.  I've always enjoyed the Halloween party but not sure about MVMCP.  I've heard mixed reviews.  Any reviews here?



We've done both multiple times - keep taking different family who want to do them.    I initially preferred MVMCP back when they had the 'Twas the Night Before Christmas stage show.  Now my preferences has swung back to MNSSHP but I'd say it's probably worthwhile checking out the Christmas party once anyway.  After attending a rainy one I had vowed off buying tickets further in advance than I knew the weather reports, but this year we've already got tickets for Dec 18th.

Now, do I really think it's worth the money?  Not what we're paying now - it used to be.  But, we're still going and contributing to the problem of increasing prices.    I actually like the DL Christmas parade better than WDW's and they do it regular during the day during the season.


----------



## jimmytammy

ottawagreg said:


> Villas at Wilderness Lodge before they found all the boulders


Too funny Greg. Laughed out loud at this


----------



## horselover

Thanks for the input everyone!  Still haven't decided yet but wondering if the money would be better spent on a nice meal.   I wouldn't buy tickets ahead.   I always waited until a day or 2 before when we did MSSHP.


----------



## Lakegirl

Do they ever sell out though?  That is what I would be worried about.


----------



## Starwind

Some of them do sell out, yes.  The night we did MVMCP last year was sold out quite some time in advance {we bought tickets shortly after they started selling them, since we knew the specific night was the only night we could do that trip and we would do it rain or shine).

SW


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Lakegirl said:


> Do they ever sell out though?  That is what I would be worried about.



Yes they do.  Our experience is that most sell out just the day of or at most a day or two prior so it's fine waiting for the weather forcast.  But some sell out earlier.  My discomfort about the rain was enough that I was willing to risk sell outs vs going in the rain.

This year though our group wanted to go so we'll be there no matter what.  As it's a busy week I was guessing it might be a date to sell out sooner than others so we got tickets.


----------



## Granny

DW & I are spending a week in the birthplace of our nation's liberty this week, so I've been pretty spotty here for a few days.  I'm just popping in at this point to remind the tag fairy that we really don't need a BRV Groupies logo.  What the heck would that look like anyway?  Is the new mascot going to be a mountain goat?


 
​Julie...I wanted you to know that no horses were injured in the making of this award.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> DW & I are spending a week in the birthplace of our nation's liberty this week, so I've been pretty spotty here for a few days.  I'm just popping in at this point to remind the tag fairy that we really don't need a BRV Groupies logo.  What the heck would that look like anyway?  Is the new mascot going to be a mountain goat?
> 
> 
> View attachment 203395
> ​Julie...I wanted you to know that no horses were injured in the making of this award.


----------



## pmaurer74

Granny said:


> DW & I are spending a week in the birthplace of our nation's liberty this week, so I've been pretty spotty here for a few days.  I'm just popping in at this point to remind the tag fairy that we really don't need a BRV Groupies logo.  What the heck would that look like anyway?  Is the new mascot going to be a mountain goat?
> 
> 
> View attachment 203395
> ​Julie...I wanted you to know that no horses were injured in the making of this award.


if our logo becomes a mountain goat, I am selling my points and my Groupies membership


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> DW & I are spending a week in the birthplace of our nation's liberty this week, so I've been pretty spotty here for a few days.  I'm just popping in at this point to remind the tag fairy that we really don't need a BRV Groupies logo.  What the heck would that look like anyway?  Is the new mascot going to be a mountain goat?
> 
> 
> View attachment 203395​
> ​*Julie...I wanted you to know that no horses were injured in the making of this award.*



Thanks Granny!

Just say no to goats!!!


----------



## wdrl

I don't know if the new logo for Boulder Ridge Villas will be a mountain goat.  However, we were in the Mercantile store at Wilderness Lodge and I might have come across the new logo on a coffee cup:






OK, I said that in jest.  Just joking!

We spent several hours walking around Wilderness and talking to several cast members.  Wilderness Lodge is still a very beautiful resort even with all the construction going on.


----------



## Granny

wdrl said:


> I don't know if the new logo for Boulder Ridge Villas will be a mountain goat.  However, we were in the Mercantile store at Wilderness Lodge and I might have come across the new logo on a coffee cup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I said that in jest.  Just joking!
> 
> We spent several hours walking around Wilderness and talking to several cast members.  Wilderness Lodge is still a very beautiful resort even with all the construction going on.




Yep, that's us all right!  

I stole your picture for my avatar.  If you don't care for that, please let me know and I'll delete it ASAP. 

I hope a new BRV Groupies bunch isn't formed.  I'd take a mad bear over a butting goat any day!  

And if Copper Creek Villas have what, a fish?, as a mascot...well we all know what bears do with them.


----------



## wdrl

Granny said:


> I stole your picture for my avatar.  If you don't care for that, please let me know and I'll delete it ASAP.
> 
> I hope a new BRV Groupies bunch isn't formed.  I'd take a mad bear over a butting goat any day!
> 
> And if Copper Creek Villas have what, a fish?, as a mascot...well we all know what bears do with them.


No problem with you using Grrrumpy the Bear as your avatar.

We own at BLT and we are stuck with a pig as our resort's icon. So on a scale of 1 to 10, a fish can't be that bad of an icon.


----------



## dbavis

We finished the purchase of our DVC contract with VWL as our home resort and were finally able to get into the site and book something last night.  Scheduled our first stay as DVC owners at VWL for this coming summer.  Looking forward to it although, to be honest, we'll likely end up splitting the stay between VWL and Poly if it is available.  We love the Wilderness Lodge but mixing it up a little bit will be fun.


----------



## pmaurer74

wdrl said:


> I don't know if the new logo for Boulder Ridge Villas will be a mountain goat.  However, we were in the Mercantile store at Wilderness Lodge and I might have come across the new logo on a coffee cup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I said that in jest.  Just joking!
> 
> We spent several hours walking around Wilderness and talking to several cast members.  Wilderness Lodge is still a very beautiful resort even with all the construction going on.


I soo need this


----------



## Dizny Dad

Just had to ask . . . .do any of you unpack and use the drawers, closet, etc. in your villas?

I have travelled and lived out of a suitcase so much of my professional career that when I am on vacation I have a need to empty the suitcase, settle in, and "live" it, not "visit" my vacation. *dbavis* brought it to mind, with the comment about splitting the stay into two resorts.  DiznyDi & I used to do that often, splitting our 10 or 12 day trip into what we felt were two separate adventures.  But what I found out was I never emptied the ol' suitcase, since I was moving or leaving in  a few days.  We haven't done a split stay in a while now, so I get to empty it all out, store the suitcase in the closet, spread the Owner's Lockers all over the place, and "live" at The Lodge for a little while.  No more business trips while on vacation!  Getting old can be comfortable.  (By the way, "Living" at The Lodge and enjoying vacation does not mean I use the kitchen; it is only there so I don't have to run for ice in my pajamas.


----------



## jimmytammy

wdrl said:


> I don't know if the new logo for Boulder Ridge Villas will be a mountain goat.  However, we were in the Mercantile store at Wilderness Lodge and I might have come across the new logo on a coffee cup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I said that in jest.  Just joking!
> 
> We spent several hours walking around Wilderness and talking to several cast members.  Wilderness Lodge is still a very beautiful resort even with all the construction going on.


Very appropriate for our group, not in a bad way though 



Dizny Dad said:


> Just had to ask . . . .do any of you unpack and use the drawers, closet, etc. in your villas?
> 
> I have travelled and lived out of a suitcase so much of my professional career that when I am on vacation I have a need to empty the suitcase, settle in, and "live" it, not "visit" my vacation. *dbavis* brought it to mind, with the comment about splitting the stay into two resorts.  DiznyDi & I used to do that often, splitting our 10 or 12 day trip into what we felt were two separate adventures.  But what I found out was I never emptied the ol' suitcase, since I was moving or leaving in  a few days.  We haven't done a split stay in a while now, so I get to empty it all out, store the suitcase in the closet, spread the Owner's Lockers all over the place, and "live" at The Lodge for a little while.  No more business trips while on vacation!  Getting old can be comfortable.  (By the way, "Living" at The Lodge and enjoying vacation does not mean I use the kitchen; it is only there so I don't have to run for ice in my pajamas.


We unpack too and place things in drawers.  Definitely makes us feel "home"


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> Just had to ask . . . .do any of you unpack and use the drawers, closet, etc. in your villas?
> 
> I have travelled and lived out of a suitcase so much of my professional career that when I am on vacation I have a need to empty the suitcase, settle in, and "live" it, not "visit" my vacation. *dbavis* brought it to mind, with the comment about splitting the stay into two resorts.  DiznyDi & I used to do that often, splitting our 10 or 12 day trip into what we felt were two separate adventures.  But what I found out was I never emptied the ol' suitcase, since I was moving or leaving in  a few days.  We haven't done a split stay in a while now, so I get to empty it all out, store the suitcase in the closet, spread the Owner's Lockers all over the place, and "live" at The Lodge for a little while.  No more business trips while on vacation!  Getting old can be comfortable.  (By the way, "Living" at The Lodge and enjoying vacation does not mean I use the kitchen; it is only there so I don't have to run for ice in my pajamas.



I do to an extent.  I use packing cubes for all my trips.  Best things ever!  I pull out the cubes from the suitcase & pop them in the drawer. Done unpacking!     I use a packing folder for shirts & I do hang all the shirts in the closest.  If you have no idea what I'm talking about do yourself a favor & check out packing cubes!  I've yet to introduce someone to them that didn't thank me later.    

Cubes:
https://www.amazon.com/eBags-Packing-Cubes-Artist-Watercolor/dp/B01JPEO8HM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1477658137&sr=8-1&keywords=packing+cubes&refinements=p_89%3AeBags

Folder:
https://www.amazon.com/Eagle-Creek-...ds=packing+cubes&refinements=p_89:Eagle+Creek


----------



## dbavis

We typically unpack completely.  We did a split stay last year and ended up not fully unpacking at the first location but did at the second.  The first stat was only a couple of days which made it pretty easy to just live out of the suitcase.  If it would have been longer, I suspect we would have fully unpacked there as well.


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> Just had to ask . . . .do any of you unpack and use the drawers, closet, etc. in your villas?
> 
> I have travelled and lived out of a suitcase so much of my professional career that when I am on vacation I have a need to empty the suitcase, settle in, and "live" it, not "visit" my vacation. *dbavis* brought it to mind, with the comment about splitting the stay into two resorts.  DiznyDi & I used to do that often, splitting our 10 or 12 day trip into what we felt were two separate adventures.  But what I found out was I never emptied the ol' suitcase, since I was moving or leaving in  a few days.  We haven't done a split stay in a while now, so I get to empty it all out, store the suitcase in the closet, spread the Owner's Lockers all over the place, and "live" at The Lodge for a little while.  No more business trips while on vacation!  Getting old can be comfortable.  (By the way, "Living" at The Lodge and enjoying vacation does not mean I use the kitchen; it is only there so I don't have to run for ice in my pajamas.



*DDad*...thanks for a topic that keeps us on a more upbeat path!  

I am definitely an "unpacker".  Even for one night trips to places.  DW tends to live out of suitcases for any trip less than a week.  She can't believe that I want to unpack and repack on shorter trips.  Like you, we do unpack completely for our WDW trips and then move on to unpacking our Owners Locker.  I think for me it's an organization thing...I just want to be sure I packed what I needed and I know how to find it.  DW & I book 1BR villas so plenty of room to spread out.


----------



## Dreamer24

Can children ride the pool slide with a life jacket?  If so, what is the youngest your kids went on?  My 3 year old loved the slide at Kidani and I'm wondering if he will be able to go on this one.


----------



## sleepydog25

Dreamer24 said:


> Can children ride the pool slide with a life jacket?  If so, what is the youngest your kids went on?  My 3 year old loved the slide at Kidani and I'm wondering if he will be able to go on this one.


Welcome! And yes, I'm fairly certain they allow life preservers on the slide.

As for unpacking, if it's more than a couple of days, then absolutely.  On occasion, we'll only be in a room for a day or two (pre or post cruise, split stay), and I don't unpack.  Otherwise, I do like to put things in drawers.  Feels more "permanent," and it's certainly more organized than pulling stuff out of suitcases.

*dbavis*:  Congrats on owning at VWL, and kudos for still calling it VWL!    As you likely know, we keep a running log of Groupies and their vacations on Page 1.  If you're so inclined, feel free to drop me a PM, and I can add you.  If you'd rather not, that's fine, as well, but I didn't want to miss telling you in case you did.


----------



## Granny

dbavis said:


> We finished the purchase of our DVC contract with VWL as our home resort ...



I didn't want this to get lost in the conversation.  *CONGRATULATIONS!!!*


----------



## jimmytammy

dbavis said:


> We finished the purchase of our DVC contract with VWL as our home resort and were finally able to get into the site and book something last night.  Scheduled our first stay as DVC owners at VWL for this coming summer.  Looking forward to it although, to be honest, we'll likely end up splitting the stay between VWL and Poly if it is available.  We love the Wilderness Lodge but mixing it up a little bit will be fun.


Congratulations and Welcome Home!!!!


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

dbavis said:


> We finished the purchase of our DVC contract with VWL as our home resort and were finally able to get into the site and book something last night.  Scheduled our first stay as DVC owners at VWL for this coming summer.  Looking forward to it although, to be honest, we'll likely end up splitting the stay between VWL and Poly if it is available.  We love the Wilderness Lodge but mixing it up a little bit will be fun.



Welcome!  How exciting for you.  We are new owners as well but our first trip isn't going to happen until 12/2017!



Dizny Dad said:


> Just had to ask . . . .do any of you unpack and use the drawers, closet, etc. in your villas?
> 
> I have travelled and lived out of a suitcase so much of my professional career that when I am on vacation I have a need to empty the suitcase, settle in, and "live" it, not "visit" my vacation. *dbavis* brought it to mind, with the comment about splitting the stay into two resorts.  DiznyDi & I used to do that often, splitting our 10 or 12 day trip into what we felt were two separate adventures.  But what I found out was I never emptied the ol' suitcase, since I was moving or leaving in  a few days.  We haven't done a split stay in a while now, so I get to empty it all out, store the suitcase in the closet, spread the Owner's Lockers all over the place, and "live" at The Lodge for a little while.  No more business trips while on vacation!  Getting old can be comfortable.  (By the way, "Living" at The Lodge and enjoying vacation does not mean I use the kitchen; it is only there so I don't have to run for ice in my pajamas.



I used to unpack but it seems more recently I just live out of my suitcase.  I think I got used to it after short one or two night stays on different vacations but now that we will be traveling with a child I think settling in will make more sense.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> Just had to ask . . . .do any of you unpack and use the drawers, closet, etc. in your villas?
> 
> I have travelled and lived out of a suitcase so much of my professional career that when I am on vacation I have a need to empty the suitcase, settle in, and "live" it, not "visit" my vacation. *dbavis* brought it to mind, with the comment about splitting the stay into two resorts.  DiznyDi & I used to do that often, splitting our 10 or 12 day trip into what we felt were two separate adventures.  But what I found out was I never emptied the ol' suitcase, since I was moving or leaving in  a few days.  We haven't done a split stay in a while now, so I get to empty it all out, store the suitcase in the closet, spread the Owner's Lockers all over the place, and "live" at The Lodge for a little while.  No more business trips while on vacation!  Getting old can be comfortable.  (By the way, "Living" at The Lodge and enjoying vacation does not mean I use the kitchen; it is only there so I don't have to run for ice in my pajamas.



I usually unpack unless we're just spending a day or two at one place.  I like to move in!


----------



## dbavis

Thanks all.  We've long been fans of the Wilderness Lodge and stayed at VWL this past summer on a cash reservation.  It was actually staying there that sealed the deal for me in terms of buying a contract.

And while the name change doesn't work me up as much as it does some others, it's just plain easier for me to keep calling it VWL.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

For those going for the Holidays this year Epcot is doing Food Kiosks!  Pretty soon they'll be out year 'round.   I'm actually ok with that - we enjoy "eating on the go" so to speak and the amounts of food at the kiosks suit us just fine.  

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...oming-to-epcot-for-holidays-around-the-world/

*New food and beverage kiosks coming to Epcot for “Holidays Around the World”*
Leah Zanolla | October 28, 2016






It wouldn’t be a celebration at Walt Disney World without food, so Epcot has added several new food items to their “Holidays Around the World” celebration from November 25-December 30.

Prost! in the German Pavilion will offer artisan cheese plates or sauerbraten with red cabbage and spatzle. There will also be alcoholic ciders, hot Williams Punch, Caramel Kiss featuring Werther’s Caramel, and gluwein, a house-made hot spiced wine.






Guests looking for a traditional American holiday dinner can stop at American Holiday Table in the American Adventure Pavilion. Dishes there will include slow-roasted turkey with stuffing, mashed potatoes, and cranberry sauce or seared pork tenderloin with green bean casserole, roasted sweet potato wedges, and a champagne demi-glace. Follow that up with Shipyard Eggnog White Porter Aged on Bourbon, Firenog (eggnog with Fireball Whisky), Great American Wine Company Red Blend and Chardonnay, hot chocolate, eggnog, and Cocoa Candy Cane (hot cocoa with peppermint Schnapps).







The Alpine Haus between Morocco and France will serve duck confit, dumplings, and roasted Brussels sprouts with a fig reduction; cheese fondue in a bread bowl with fresh steamed vegetables; and sachertorte, a chocolate cake with apricot jam and dark chocolate glaze. Beverages to be served here are Frozen Winter Spice Hot Chocolate featuring Twinings of London Tea (both alcoholic and non-alcoholic available), Weingut Stadt Krems Gruner Vetliner White Wine and Heinrich Red Blend.

Two kiosks will be available in the World Showcase Plaza. Seasonal Southern Delights will serve hoppin’ john (black-eyed peas, ham hocks, and kale with rice and cornbread crumbles); blackened catfish with white cheddar grits with okra, tomato and onion stew; and chocolate pecan tart. Beverages at this stand will be Frozen S’Mores and Central 28 beers.






The other kiosk will be called “Feast of the Three Kings Feast,” celebrating the Latin festival Three Kings Day. This kiosk offers a shredded beef tamale with avocado crema; roasted port with mashed yucca and pickled green bananas; and Three Kings Bread. Coquito (coconut milk) and Coquito with rum floater will also be available.






Other seasonal treats that will be available throughout the park include:


Mickey Santa Hat cupcake – Fountain View restaurant
Chocolate Honey Baklava – Morocco
Panettone cake – Italy
Gingerbread ice cream and bouche de Noel au chocolat – France
Pai Cha (Beijing-style friend dough twist with sesame) – China
Guava tamales – Mexico
News source/photo credit: Disney Parks Blog


----------



## Barbara76

KAT4DISNEY said:


> For those going for the Holidays this year Epcot is doing Food Kiosks!  Pretty soon they'll be out year 'round.   I'm actually ok with that - we enjoy "eating on the go" so to speak and the amounts of food at the kiosks suit us just fine.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...oming-to-epcot-for-holidays-around-the-world/
> 
> *New food and beverage kiosks coming to Epcot for “Holidays Around the World”*
> Leah Zanolla | October 28, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn’t be a celebration at Walt Disney World without food, so Epcot has added several new food items to their “Holidays Around the World” celebration from November 25-December 30.
> 
> Prost! in the German Pavilion will offer artisan cheese plates or sauerbraten with red cabbage and spatzle. There will also be alcoholic ciders, hot Williams Punch, Caramel Kiss featuring Werther’s Caramel, and gluwein, a house-made hot spiced wine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guests looking for a traditional American holiday dinner can stop at American Holiday Table in the American Adventure Pavilion. Dishes there will include slow-roasted turkey with stuffing, mashed potatoes, and cranberry sauce or seared pork tenderloin with green bean casserole, roasted sweet potato wedges, and a champagne demi-glace. Follow that up with Shipyard Eggnog White Porter Aged on Bourbon, Firenog (eggnog with Fireball Whisky), Great American Wine Company Red Blend and Chardonnay, hot chocolate, eggnog, and Cocoa Candy Cane (hot cocoa with peppermint Schnapps).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alpine Haus between Morocco and France will serve duck confit, dumplings, and roasted Brussels sprouts with a fig reduction; cheese fondue in a bread bowl with fresh steamed vegetables; and sachertorte, a chocolate cake with apricot jam and dark chocolate glaze. Beverages to be served here are Frozen Winter Spice Hot Chocolate featuring Twinings of London Tea (both alcoholic and non-alcoholic available), Weingut Stadt Krems Gruner Vetliner White Wine and Heinrich Red Blend.
> 
> Two kiosks will be available in the World Showcase Plaza. Seasonal Southern Delights will serve hoppin’ john (black-eyed peas, ham hocks, and kale with rice and cornbread crumbles); blackened catfish with white cheddar grits with okra, tomato and onion stew; and chocolate pecan tart. Beverages at this stand will be Frozen S’Mores and Central 28 beers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other kiosk will be called “Feast of the Three Kings Feast,” celebrating the Latin festival Three Kings Day. This kiosk offers a shredded beef tamale with avocado crema; roasted port with mashed yucca and pickled green bananas; and Three Kings Bread. Coquito (coconut milk) and Coquito with rum floater will also be available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other seasonal treats that will be available throughout the park include:
> 
> 
> Mickey Santa Hat cupcake – Fountain View restaurant
> Chocolate Honey Baklava – Morocco
> Panettone cake – Italy
> Gingerbread ice cream and bouche de Noel au chocolat – France
> Pai Cha (Beijing-style friend dough twist with sesame) – China
> Guava tamales – Mexico
> News source/photo credit: Disney Parks Blog


  I wonder if they will take DDP credits for these and if they will be QS or TS


----------



## DVCjj

Barbara76 said:


> I wonder if they will take DDP credits for these and if they will be QS or TS


At first I thought it would be kiosks but servings look too big so now I'm wondering your same question....QS or TS.


----------



## Muushka

For those new to the VWL (and it will ALWAYS be the VWL) Groupie's thread, this post below gives a good idea of what the Groupies are all about.  I've been MIA for quite some time.  But I pop back occasionally, like a couple of weeks ago, to tell my Groupie Buds that I lost my best feline friend.  In addition to many other kind responses, here is another.  Thank you Di, for your kind words.  They mean a lot to this Groupie. 



DiznyDi said:


> Good Monday Morning Groupies!
> I've been reading the last few pages trying to get caught up.....
> 
> Once again, I've missed Muush dropping in.  I'm so sorry to hear about your 4-legged family member.  Our pets have a way of imprinting their paw prints on our hearts.  I'm so sorry to read of the passing of your Lucy. Hugs to you and Mr Muush.
> 
> Have a good week!





jimmytammy said:


> I personally like Gurglerator Swamp!
> 
> Looks like another job (for those of us who refuse to start calling our home anything other than VWL, mostly all of us here, and we have the numbers)for us to do.  Keep the riff raff out of our quiet pool area.  We can take turns whilst staying at the VWL, standing guard at the pool and keeping it quiet and peaceful as we once knew it be.
> In between shifts, we bring in real live Moose and Bear to stay on alert.  We train them in what to look for(All with a look of love and peace and joy in their hearts for the place), in touch with the place, almost as one in unity with the peace and serenity of the Lodge as a whole, leave be.  But for those who otherwise make lots of noise, run em to the Lake!
> And I feel a proper uniform for us would be that of a Canadian Mounty, or a Ranger in the Rockies.  Anyone care to join me?



Whoa JT, you have become quite the rabble rouser!  I like it!  I'll join in on this revolution!



Granny said:


> Getting in one last shout out to Villas at Wilderness Lodge before the craziness starts and the alias begins.
> 
> And I'm just letting people know that I have no intention of posting on a BRV Lovers and Groupies thread if anyone starts one!  There, I said it.  I'm being immature about this one!



Count me in!



jimmytammy said:


> Oh no you are not Dad, in fact, was going to throw out the idea of you being our fearless leader as I know you and Di spent a lot of time in the hot tub, so you have every reason to keep the riff raff out!!  What say you, General Rich Dizny Dad.  Promotion to the top I say, 4 star General.  I feel a revolution coming on



I second that emotion.



Granny said:


> DW & I are spending a week in the birthplace of our nation's liberty this week, so I've been pretty spotty here for a few days.  I'm just popping in at this point to remind the tag fairy that we really don't need a BRV Groupies logo.  What the heck would that look like anyway?  Is the new mascot going to be a mountain goat?
> 
> 
> View attachment 203395
> ​Julie...I wanted you to know that no horses were injured in the making of this award.







Dizny Dad said:


> Just had to ask . . . .do any of you unpack and use the drawers, closet, etc. in your villas?
> 
> I have travelled and lived out of a suitcase so much of my professional career that when I am on vacation I have a need to empty the suitcase, settle in, and "live" it, not "visit" my vacation. *dbavis* brought it to mind, with the comment about splitting the stay into two resorts.  DiznyDi & I used to do that often, splitting our 10 or 12 day trip into what we felt were two separate adventures.  But what I found out was I never emptied the ol' suitcase, since I was moving or leaving in  a few days.  We haven't done a split stay in a while now, so I get to empty it all out, store the suitcase in the closet, spread the Owner's Lockers all over the place, and "live" at The Lodge for a little while.  No more business trips while on vacation!  Getting old can be comfortable.  (By the way, "Living" at The Lodge and enjoying vacation does not mean I use the kitchen; it is only there so I don't have to run for ice in my pajamas.



I adore unpacking.  It is my 'nesting' instinct.  I don't feel like I'm on vacation until I have filled the drawers and closets!  I have the packing cubes too.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Barbara76 said:


> I wonder if they will take DDP credits for these and if they will be QS or TS



I would definitely say not TS.  Perhaps QS but the portions might be smaller than they appear and be snack credits.


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka
I had a feeling I could count on you to be a part of the RevolutionNow to stir up some real trouble.  A few weeks back there was talk around these parts about a few of us planting a few pines between us and the riff raff.  We could start there(you know we have a lot of pine seedlings here in NC, so we could do our part in the provision dept)

KAT
Thanks for sharing about the Holidays at Epcot, as if I didn't need something to excite me any more about our Dec trip


----------



## Corinne

*Granny*-your award, tooooo funny!  I also love that new avatar!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Aaack - another sad/mad/surprised moment last night.  I had of course seen the change on the member website to Boulder Ridge.  But last night I was booking something and _in my contracts to select from - Boulder Ridge._  I do not own at Boulder Ridge - I own The Villas at Wilderness Lodge.  And no, I'm not being reasonable, so there.  (stamping foot and holding my breath until 2042)


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> For those going for the Holidays this year Epcot is doing Food Kiosks!  Pretty soon they'll be out year 'round.   I'm actually ok with that - we enjoy "eating on the go" so to speak and the amounts of food at the kiosks suit us just fine.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...oming-to-epcot-for-holidays-around-the-world/
> 
> *New food and beverage kiosks coming to Epcot for “Holidays Around the World”*
> Leah Zanolla | October 28, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn’t be a celebration at Walt Disney World without food, so Epcot has added several new food items to their “Holidays Around the World” celebration from November 25-December 30.
> 
> Prost! in the German Pavilion will offer artisan cheese plates or sauerbraten with red cabbage and spatzle. There will also be alcoholic ciders, hot Williams Punch, Caramel Kiss featuring Werther’s Caramel, and gluwein, a house-made hot spiced wine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guests looking for a traditional American holiday dinner can stop at American Holiday Table in the American Adventure Pavilion. Dishes there will include slow-roasted turkey with stuffing, mashed potatoes, and cranberry sauce or seared pork tenderloin with green bean casserole, roasted sweet potato wedges, and a champagne demi-glace. Follow that up with Shipyard Eggnog White Porter Aged on Bourbon, Firenog (eggnog with Fireball Whisky), Great American Wine Company Red Blend and Chardonnay, hot chocolate, eggnog, and Cocoa Candy Cane (hot cocoa with peppermint Schnapps).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alpine Haus between Morocco and France will serve duck confit, dumplings, and roasted Brussels sprouts with a fig reduction; cheese fondue in a bread bowl with fresh steamed vegetables; and sachertorte, a chocolate cake with apricot jam and dark chocolate glaze. Beverages to be served here are Frozen Winter Spice Hot Chocolate featuring Twinings of London Tea (both alcoholic and non-alcoholic available), Weingut Stadt Krems Gruner Vetliner White Wine and Heinrich Red Blend.
> 
> Two kiosks will be available in the World Showcase Plaza. Seasonal Southern Delights will serve hoppin’ john (black-eyed peas, ham hocks, and kale with rice and cornbread crumbles); blackened catfish with white cheddar grits with okra, tomato and onion stew; and chocolate pecan tart. Beverages at this stand will be Frozen S’Mores and Central 28 beers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other kiosk will be called “Feast of the Three Kings Feast,” celebrating the Latin festival Three Kings Day. This kiosk offers a shredded beef tamale with avocado crema; roasted port with mashed yucca and pickled green bananas; and Three Kings Bread. Coquito (coconut milk) and Coquito with rum floater will also be available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other seasonal treats that will be available throughout the park include:
> 
> 
> Mickey Santa Hat cupcake – Fountain View restaurant
> Chocolate Honey Baklava – Morocco
> Panettone cake – Italy
> Gingerbread ice cream and bouche de Noel au chocolat – France
> Pai Cha (Beijing-style friend dough twist with sesame) – China
> Guava tamales – Mexico
> News source/photo credit: Disney Parks Blog



Thanks for sharing Kat.  I did see it yesterday maybe on FB.  I too would love to have some type of permanent food kiosks.  Nothing as extensive as F&W but something.  WS always seems so empty to me once F&G and F&W are over.   Nothing particularly jumps out at me to try but I do look forward to the Bouche de Noel every year in France.  Last year's flavor was chocolate orange which I didn't really care for.  I'm hoping for chocolate peppermint or maybe chocolate raspberry.       I hope the weather is cool enough to enjoy the Gluwein.  It's my new favorite thing since coming back from New Zealand.  They had Gluwein last year but the weather was too warm for it.  You really don't want to be drinking warm wine when it's 70+ degrees outside.    



Barbara76 said:


> I wonder if they will take DDP credits for these and if they will be QS or TS



You can use snack credits at the booths for F&G and F&W so I don't see why this wouldn't be the same.  Assuming they are snack portion sizes like F&W.



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Aaack - another sad/mad/surprised moment last night.  I had of course seen the change on the member website to Boulder Ridge.  But last night I was booking something and _in my contracts to select from - Boulder Ridge._  I do not own at Boulder Ridge - I own The Villas at Wilderness Lodge.  And no, I'm not being reasonable, so there.  (stamping foot and holding my breath until 2042)



I better not look at my contracts then.  It will just put me in a bad mood.    

Guess who's headed back to WDW next weekend?     I don't think I've mentioned it but last month I earned the coveted Southwest Airlines companion pass.     So now it's just sitting there urging me to take full advantage of it.     I'm taking DS16 as a surprise end of the term reward.  I haven't told him yet.  He has election day off at school.  He's got a very challenging schedule this semester & he's getting all A's.  He's a good kid.       The 2 of us are flying from Providence to Orlando RT for a grand total of $22.40.      Because I planned it so last minute (and it's wine & dine & Jersey week) I couldn't get anything at a DVC property so we're doing one night at BWI & then 3 at Dolphin.  I get a good rate there & I like the Swan & Dolphin.  Certainly can't beat the location.  We'll spend 3 days eating, eating, eating & then come home.   

Enjoy the rest of the weekend groupies!


----------



## Kathymford

Barbara76 said:


> I wonder if they will take DDP credits for these and if they will be QS or TS



I was wondering the same thing! I think we may actually do the dining plan this time!

So I was playing around with my December reservation, looking to save some points by moving my 2 nights in a BCV 1-bedroom to a studio, it's getting kind of close, so it's a slim chance, I know. I'm doing a split stay at Kidani (studio) and BCV 1 bd. Well, I was able to snag another night at Kidani (yay) and then there was a Poly studio available for our last night. However, by the time I got to it, someone else had snagged it! BOO. Although, the Poly studio is only 8 less points than the BCV 1 bd! That's crazy. Oh well, I'll keep trying.

Question for those of you who get the dining plan. I have my Kidani stay split across two contracts, but I had them linked so I don't have to change rooms. When I go to purchase the dining plan, will they still see it as a split stay because of the two contracts? Does anyone know?


----------



## pmaurer74

Kathymford said:


> I was wondering the same thing! I think we may actually do the dining plan this time!
> 
> So I was playing around with my December reservation, looking to save some points by moving my 2 nights in a BCV 1-bedroom to a studio, it's getting kind of close, so it's a slim chance, I know. I'm doing a split stay at Kidani (studio) and BCV 1 bd. Well, I was able to snag another night at Kidani (yay) and then there was a Poly studio available for our last night. However, by the time I got to it, someone else had snagged it! BOO. Although, the Poly studio is only 8 less points than the BCV 1 bd! That's crazy. Oh well, I'll keep trying.
> 
> Question for those of you who get the dining plan. I have my Kidani stay split across two contracts, but I had them linked so I don't have to change rooms. When I go to purchase the dining plan, will they still see it as a split stay because of the two contracts? Does anyone know?


I think you have to get the dining plan twice. We got the DP for the second part of our stay so we will have only one day without it... which will feel weird.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Anniversary @brobrosmom!!!!!*


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary brobrosmom!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover said:


> Guess who's headed back to WDW next weekend?  I don't think I've mentioned it but last month I earned the coveted Southwest Airlines companion pass.  So now it's just sitting there urging me to take full advantage of it.  I'm taking DS16 as a surprise end of the term reward. I haven't told him yet. He has election day off at school. He's got a very challenging schedule this semester & he's getting all A's. He's a good kid.  The 2 of us are flying from Providence to Orlando RT for a grand total of $22.40.  Because I planned it so last minute (and it's wine & dine & Jersey week) I couldn't get anything at a DVC property so we're doing one night at BWI & then 3 at Dolphin. I get a good rate there & I like the Swan & Dolphin. Certainly can't beat the location. We'll spend 3 days eating, eating, eating & then come home.



Though we haven't done it very often, I love those last minute trips!


----------



## Granny

These aerial photos just made available on another site.  Presumably they are very recent.

An overhead view of the South side of the construction.







And a little closer look at the restaurant & pool area.





Here's a good close up of the new pool.  I can't tell from this if it is zero entry but I'm still betting it will be on the left side.






And a closeup of the new restaurant.   That's the back of Trout Pass bar in the upper left, so I don't see any way that it remains open if the new food service includes a bar.  They may well raze Trout Pass bar and make more lounging/seating area for the pool which it sorely needs.






So that's it for the hard hitting news of the day!


----------



## Flossbolna

Granny said:


> Here's a good close up of the new pool. I can't tell from this if it is zero entry but I'm still betting it will be on the left side.



Actually you can see by the way the shade falls from the bottom wall that goes to the left edge of the pool. There is no shade all the way to the left and then it gradually grows larger until we get to the first corner. I take this as an indicator that this wall is getting higher the further away from the edge you go, so that confirms the zero entry for me.


----------



## Flossbolna

Also, in the pool picture there is some strange layout just above the pool, around the hot tub area. I wonder if this will be the ridge of boulders they seem to promise us?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Flossbolna said:


> Also, in the pool picture there is some strange layout just above the pool, around the hot tub area. I wonder if this will be the ridge of boulders they seem to promise us?



That section caught my eye too Flossy.  Maybe it is the boulders.


----------



## DiznyDi

Wishing brobrosmom a very Happy Anniversary!  Celebrate and enjoy your day!

Thanks Granny for the aerial photos. Everything is really moving along.

I'm happy to see the food kiosks for Holidays Around The World.  I'm excited to try them!

Hi Muush!


----------



## jimmytammy

*Granny*
Thanks for the pictures.  It really makes me realize what a grand(not meaning grand in a good way either)undertaking this whole project is. Seeing the cabins that close to our Villas makes me even more sad.  The buffer of trees will lead me to asking for a room down the hall rather than near the elevators just to hide the mess.

That dumpster view is starting to look a lot more appealing these days.  At least with dumpsters, you know there is always that possibility of sighting bears, in their natural habitat(sort of like Yogi and Boo Boo...wait, wrong animation dept.  Excuse me, Humphrey the bear, Mickeys buddy on the totem pole)

And where are the boulders?  Maybe they are thinking we villa owners are bringing our own rocks and pepper the cabins(like a bunch of kids on the school playground).  Get enough of us to do so and eventually we have a boulder ridge!  

Disclaimer: For those of you that know me, you know I am kidding about all this, throwing rocks, etc.  I don't have a mean bone in my body. For those of you who haven't met me yet, please don't let all my shenanigans scare you off!  

Now, to resume, proceed forward with said shenanigans


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy said:


> *Granny*
> Thanks for the pictures.  It really makes me realize what a grand(not meaning grand in a good way either)undertaking this whole project is. Seeing the cabins that close to our Villas makes me even more sad.  The buffer of trees will lead me to asking for a room down the hall rather than near the elevators just to hide the mess.
> 
> That dumpster view is starting to look a lot more appealing these days.  At least with dumpsters, you know there is always that possibility of sighting bears, in their natural habitat(sort of like Yogi and Boo Boo...wait, wrong animation dept.  Excuse me, Humphrey the bear, Mickeys buddy on the totem pole)
> 
> And where are the boulders?  Maybe they are thinking we villa owners are bringing our own rocks and pepper the cabins(like a bunch of kids on the school playground).  Get enough of us to do so and eventually we have a boulder ridge!
> 
> Disclaimer: For those of you that know me, you know I am kidding about all this, throwing rocks, etc.  I don't have a mean bone in my body. For those of you who haven't met me yet, please don't let all my shenanigans scare you off!
> 
> Now, to resume, proceed forward with said shenanigans



A Groupie can dream.


----------



## horselover

Thanks for the pictures Granny (I think).


----------



## ottawagreg

horselover said:


> I do to an extent.  I use packing cubes for all my trips.  Best things ever!  I pull out the cubes from the suitcase & pop them in the drawer. Done unpacking!     I use a packing folder for shirts & I do hang all the shirts in the closest.  If you have no idea what I'm talking about do yourself a favor & check out packing cubes!  I've yet to introduce someone to them that didn't thank me later.



Julie,

Thank you for the packing cubes tip.  We ship our clothes ground delivery on UPS and they are waiting for us at the resort.  My wife always puts the clothes into shopping bags inside the shipping box.  This will stack so much better and probably help the box hold up better in shipping.  Plus they are going to be handy when we do the laundry (we are studio dwellers), not mention the unpacking thing.

I bought a couple of sets online yesterday.  57 days and counting down for us.

Thanks very much sharing that info.

greg


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> That section caught my eye too Flossy.  Maybe it is the boulders.


Hmmm.  Seems very geometric in concept.  I'm even more curious about what the building is that is due south of the new pool and directly across from the third cabin. . .


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Hmmm.  Seems very geometric in concept.  I'm even more curious about what the building is that is due south of the new pool and directly across from the third cabin. . .



I'm still holding on to the Community Hall speculation for that building.  Keep in mind that anything they do with the new construction efforts is primarily to support the sales of CCV. 

And who knows...they might even restrict the Community Hall to only CCV owners.  It would cause an outrage from existing owners, but hey, that's the kind of thing that we wouldn't put past Disney, right?  After all, access to a Community Hall is a perk, and Disney has clearly said that they control perks and can add or delete them at any time. 




I'm liking this avatar maybe too much.


----------



## ottawagreg

I took a pencil and "measured" then length of a cabin.  Then I laid that over the roof of the villas.If you take out the width of the hallway it seems like the size of two units.  I have not stayed in a 1 BR (next summer is our first time) but the width of the cabin would about the same as a 1 BR unit?  The cabins seem very large to me.  I don't see how I could spend a single night in one.  200 points per night for those units, is that a reasonable guess?  We like to vacation there at least twice per year.  Two nights would break the bank for me.

Granny, you may be right.  Community hall?  Big whoop!  A couple of video games and a ping pong table.  Most of the special perks are not that enticing to me.  Just saying.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> I'm still holding on to the Community Hall speculation for that building.  Keep in mind that anything they do with the new construction efforts is primarily to support the sales of CCV.
> 
> And who knows...they might even restrict the Community Hall to only CCV owners.  It would cause an outrage from existing owners, but hey, that's the kind of thing that we wouldn't put past Disney, right?  After all, access to a Community Hall is a perk, and Disney has clearly said that they control perks and can add or delete them at any time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm liking this avatar maybe too much.



 I think I've decided to add that to my signature line right next to our VWL Moose - if you don't mind?  

For that building - it would be nice to have the community hall but there was this picture posted by Greg.  Maybe the label just ended up over it and isn't indicative of the building itself but here it is again.  A little strange that a pool requires a pool mechanical building that is approx half the size of the pool though!








ottawagreg said:


> I took a pencil and "measured" then length of a cabin.  Then I laid that over the roof of the villas.If you take out the width of the hallway it seems like the size of two units.  I have not stayed in a 1 BR (next summer is our first time) but the width of the cabin would about the same as a 1 BR unit?  The cabins seem very large to me.  I don't see how I could spend a single night in one.  200 points per night for those units, is that a reasonable guess?  We like to vacation there at least twice per year.  Two nights would break the bank for me.
> 
> Granny, you may be right.  Community hall?  Big whoop!  A couple of video games and a ping pong table.  Most of the special perks are not that enticing to me.  Just saying.



Part of that roofline is over a porch on the lakeside and there might be some overhang on the walkway side.  I think that puts them in a a size to be a 2BR rather than a 3BR.  I think a loft of some sort would have been nice to get a GV equivalent.


----------



## wdrl

KAT4DISNEY said:


> For that building - it would be nice to have the community hall but there was this picture posted by Greg.  Maybe the label just ended up over it and isn't indicative of the building itself but here it is again.  A little strange that a pool requires a pool mechanical building that is approx half the size of the pool though!


Are you referring to the "Pool Mechanical Building FDC" label highlighted in the drawing? If so, the label is pointing toward an object below the building; it doesn't appear to have anything to do with the building itself.

When the plans for Copper Creek were first released, there was discussion that the pool would have its own quick service snack bar. I still think the building will be a snack bar, much like what Disney added to the Oasis Pool at the Polynesian Villas & Bungalows.


----------



## DenLo

Maybe the building is just a bar.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I think I've decided to add that to my signature line right next to our VWL Moose - if you don't mind?



Hey, I stole it from *@wdrl* so have at it!  We Groupies are a sharing bunch after all.  






> Part of that roofline is over a porch on the lakeside and there might be some overhang on the walkway side.  I think that puts them in a a size to be a 2BR rather than a 3BR.  I think a loft of some sort would have been nice to get a GV equivalent.



*Kathy*...I agree.  I guess they didn't want to go two story as they wanted to protect the VWL occupants' views.

Wait...who are those guys in the white coats guiding me to that padded cell?  




wdrl said:


> Are you referring to the "Pool Mechanical Building FDC" label highlighted in the drawing? If so, the label is pointing toward an object below the building; it doesn't appear to have anything to do with the building itself.
> 
> When the plans for Copper Creek were first released, there was discussion that the pool would have its own quick service snack bar. I still think the building will be a snack bar, much like what Disney added to the Oasis Pool at the Polynesian Villas & Bungalows.



I think the large building by the beach is going to be a restaurant which many think will be CS.  If so, it doesn't seem likely that they would put another CS in the same vicinity.  Now if the main restaurant turns out to be a TS offering, then it makes sense.  But something tells me that the rumor that the big building will be CS rings true.



DenLo said:


> Maybe the building is just a bar.



*Denise*...You could be right.  That's a big bar, but then again us Groupies have been known to partake of an adult beverage from time to time so who knows?


----------



## sleepydog25

Hard to say, but given there may be bubbles in that thar' yonder pool, it may very well be a pool mechanical building.  While the arrow does point away from said building, it's pointing to an FDC which I assume to mean fire department connection for the mechanical building.  The footprint seems small to be much else except maybe a snack area. I just love speculating!!


----------



## horselover

ottawagreg said:


> Julie,
> 
> Thank you for the packing cubes tip.  We ship our clothes ground delivery on UPS and they are waiting for us at the resort.  My wife always puts the clothes into shopping bags inside the shipping box.  This will stack so much better and probably help the box hold up better in shipping.  Plus they are going to be handy when we do the laundry (we are studio dwellers), not mention the unpacking thing.
> 
> I bought a couple of sets online yesterday.  57 days and counting down for us.
> 
> Thanks very much sharing that info.
> 
> greg



Yay another convert!  Glad I could help.  Let me know how you like them after you've tried them.  They made packing & unpacking so easy in New Zealand.  We were moving every 2-3 days but packing was no biggie with the cubes.  Each family member has their own color.

And for the record my money is still on Trout Pass being leveled.        I hope not but give the size of the food & beverage building I'm not seeing the need for another bar so close.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wdrl said:


> Are you referring to the "Pool Mechanical Building FDC" label highlighted in the drawing? If so, the label is pointing toward an object below the building; it doesn't appear to have anything to do with the building itself.
> 
> When the plans for Copper Creek were first released, there was discussion that the pool would have its own quick service snack bar. I still think the building will be a snack bar, much like what Disney added to the Oasis Pool at the Polynesian Villas & Bungalows.



Yes, but there doesn't seem to be any other building that would be the mechanical and that same fire connection has a line over to that building.   If those are bubblers all over the pool then as Sleepy mentioned I guess it would take a pretty large building!  

With the other restaurant building so close it would be extremely surprising to have another QS right there and I'm afraid I'm also suspicious that the building has a bar and that even Trout Pass will be going.


----------



## Granny

I agree Trout Pass will be going the way of the trees.  [ Timmmm----berrrr! ]

As for the mechanical stuff for the bubbles...the old pool had bubbles without a large building, didn't it?  Am I missing something?  I think I'll keep my guess on that one to Community Hall.


----------



## Starwind

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Part of that roofline is over a porch on the lakeside and there might be some overhang on the walkway side.  I think that puts them in a a size to be a 2BR rather than a 3BR.  I think a loft of some sort would have been nice to get a GV equivalent.



If you look on the pictures of the cabins-things that look onto what I am assuming is their front door (facing the exisitng villas, NOT the water), there is an opening that appears door-size, and then ABOVE the "doorway" there is a window.  Not a small transom-size window, but a real window.  

To me this suggests either a cathedral-type ceiling and the window is to let light in, or there is a loft or second floor of some kind.

A google search found me this photo where you can clearly see the "above" window and an idea of scale:

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/R4pqa3G7zqY/maxresdefault.jpg

SW


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Starwind said:


> If you look on the pictures of the cabins-things that look onto what I am assuming is their front door (facing the exisitng villas, NOT the water), there is an opening that appears door-size, and then ABOVE the "doorway" there is a window.  Not a small transom-size window, but a real window.
> 
> To me this suggests either a cathedral-type ceiling and the window is to let light in, or there is a loft or second floor of some kind.
> 
> A google search found me this photo where you can clearly see the "above" window and an idea of scale:
> 
> https://i.ytimg.com/vi/R4pqa3G7zqY/maxresdefault.jpg
> 
> SW



That does look promising!


----------



## ottawagreg

KAT4DISNEY said:


> For that building - it would be nice to have the community hall but there was this picture posted by Greg.  Maybe the label just ended up over it and isn't indicative of the building itself but here it is again.  A little strange that a pool requires a pool mechanical building that is approx half the size of the pool though!










Good morning Groupies.  I found a link somewhere on the world-wide web that took me to the RCID site where the permit drawings were posted.  So, I downloaded the PDF version of the drawings.  There are 38 sheets in total, and I would be happy to share them with anyone if you care to see them.  I would say that they are not complete by any means.  for example, there are NO detailed plans of any building.  I wish there were, but sadly no that is not the case.  It shows primarily civil drawings, enlarged views of the wetlands, details for water runoff, grading details, demolition plans, and more stuff like that.  One interesting this about the drawings is that they designated which trees are to be removed and which ones are to stay.  It does give a little sense of how many trees there will be when the project is completed.


In any case the primary purpose of the drawing where I grabbed the screen shots from, is a "utility plan" of the UG (underground) pipes.  I don't know what the intended purpose of the building is.  None of the buildings are clearly labeled, not even the Villas at Wilderness Lodge!  I highlighted where I saw whatever description was given.  However, I do think that the building is too large for a maintenance building for the pool, unless it is for the new annexation.  Then perhaps it is about the right size.  Another thought could be the they are "hiding" the maintenance works in the same structure as a drink stand, or another refreshment portal.  The Poly has their Dole Whip.  maybe we get Davey Crockett's moonshine still.  Just saying.


Here is the drawing information deciphered as best as I can see.  I do a lot of construction work and work with these type of drawings, and my background is process piping.  Chemical, refinery, pharmaceutical facilities, and the like.  So, while it may not be 100% correct, I would say that it is fairly accurate.


WM, is a water main.  mostly 4" and 8" diameter.

POC, is a point of connection

FDC, is Fire Department Connection

FS, is Fire Service (I think)

SAN, is Sanitary Sewer

PVC, is PVC!


At the “top” of the building, notice that there are 1 ¼” pipes.  Those are reducing pressure back flow preventers.  They are check valves, and I saw them all over the place at OKW.  Water supply to the clusters of buildings.  High pressure coming in, reduces for the showers.


Also, right next to those check valves, the 8” san sewer is running away from the building


The circle with the “D” and labeled D-9 is an 18” drain basin with a solid cover on it. D-8 drains to it and then there is PVC taking water away to wetlands area D-10.


The rest of the stuff is Fire. One line has a 4” coming from the Water Main with a DDCA (double detector check valve) going to FS (fire service?).  The other line is the FDC POC.


If you look a little lower on the drawing find the “hidden mickey”, that is a fire hydrant.  It is supplied with an 8” water main.


I don’t know for certain what is happening there.  But that is some high action for a community center.  But who knows, anything can happen at Boulder Ridge methinks.


----------



## Granny

*Greg*...thanks for taking the time to educate us on deciphering some of the plans you grabbed.  While I still don't understand everything, it does seem like a lot going on.  Maybe the Community Hall will have a bathroomm/changing room with showers?  It is fun to speculate about this, and my guess is that all my speculation will be way off the mark.


----------



## sleepydog25

Based on *greg's* wonderful analysis, I'm thinking it will be a Topiary Meet & Greet for the missing bison and geese. . .along with a Frozen slushie stand in keeping with the odd theming already present.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Good afternoon Groupies,
Our countdown is 3 days until we arrive at VWL! I will do my best to post some pictures while at the lodge. It has been a long time and I am not sure if I remember how to post pictures but I downloaded the photobucket app. I will have a college student with me who should be able to figure these things out for her senile dad so we should be able to work it out.

We are driving from New York and our trusty minivan decided it didn't want to make the trip and will be in the shop getting a new timing belt. I scrambled all day and found a reasonable rate for a 2 week rental so that crisis was averted today. We will be staying one night at Disney Hilton Head on Thursday where my daughter will be meeting us. Early Friday morning we will be making the last leg of our journey and staying 9 glorious nights in the lodge. It has been too long and everyone can't wait to get there!


----------



## bobbiwoz

DisneyNutzy glad you found a reasonable rental!

We are stopping in HH during our next drive down which will be after Thanksgiving!


----------



## horselover

Thanks for popping in DisneyNutzy!  Always great to hear from you.  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## twinklebug

Reading through Greg's notes, I recalled a mention of the new building hosting classes. Cooking classes in particular, which I thought odd. Anyone else see this anywhere or was I dreaming it?

What I want to see is where they plan on popping a beautiful new grilling area for all villas to use like they did over at the Poly. It's the least they can do after ripping the heart out of hidden springs, the woods and ripping out the one tiny grill/randomly placed picnic table that held in there for so long doing the job of a proper setup. #GrillGotNoRespect


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Reading through Greg's notes, I recalled a mention of the new building hosting classes. Cooking classes in particular, which I thought odd. Anyone else see this anywhere or was I dreaming it?
> 
> What I want to see is where they plan on popping a beautiful new grilling area for all villas to use like they did over at the Poly. It's the least they can do after ripping the heart out of hidden springs, the woods and ripping out the one tiny grill/randomly placed picnic table that held in there for so long doing the job of a proper setup. #GrillGotNoRespect



Oh, the poor little VWL grill.....


----------



## bobbiwoz

We did use it once when celebrating an adult son's birthday.  It was a 4 generation trip!


----------



## DenLo

Here's a good close up of the new pool.  I can't tell from this if it is zero entry but I'm still betting it will be on the left side.


View attachment 203986







[/QUOTE]

We were just at WDW last few weeks and it is definitely a zero entry.  It was hard to get a photo that shows the zero entry though.

This photo shows the restaurant in the background, but the foreground is the left side of the pool when looking out from the villas.  You can see equipment sitting in the pool is going down at an angle.


----------



## DenLo

twinklebug said:


> What I want to see is where they plan on popping a beautiful new grilling area for all villas to use like they did over at the Poly. It's the least they can do after ripping the heart out of hidden springs, the woods and ripping out the one tiny grill/randomly placed picnic table that held in there for so long doing the job of a proper setup. #GrillGotNoRespect



I am not sure where they would place a separate grilling pavilion because it is getting a little crowded out there.  And most of us are hoping they will add more trees back into the landscaping.  Also keep in mind that any BBQ area especially with a pavilion will increase the dues.  There is a lot of maintenance and they are still having problems with people leaving the gas running on grills at the two DVC WDW resorts that have gas grills and the same is happening at Aulani.


----------



## sleepydog25

DenLo said:


> We were just at WDW last few weeks and it is definitely a zero entry.  It was hard to get a photo that shows the zero entry though.
> 
> This photo shows the restaurant in the background, but the foreground is the left side of the pool when looking out from the villas.  You can see equipment sitting in the pool is going down at an angle.



Great pic and I agree!  As close to a confirmation as we're likely to get for awhile.  Thanks!


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

I love all of these pictures.  I hope they can fill in the area between the cabins and VWL building with more trees when they are finished but there doesn't appear to be much room.  I too am curious by what that outline in by the hot tub is.


----------



## Granny

Flossbolna said:


> Actually you can see by the way the shade falls from the bottom wall that goes to the left edge of the pool. There is no shade all the way to the left and then it gradually grows larger until we get to the first corner. I take this as an indicator that this wall is getting higher the further away from the edge you go, so that confirms the zero entry for me.





DenLo said:


> We were just at WDW last few weeks and it is definitely a zero entry.  It was hard to get a photo that shows the zero entry though.
> 
> This photo shows the restaurant in the background, but the foreground is the left side of the pool when looking out from the villas.  You can see equipment sitting in the pool is going down at an angle.



Okay, between *Flossy*'s shadows and *Denise*'s sloping equipment, I'm calling the zero entry officially a done deal!  

We have some awesome sleuths here.  And still so many mysteries to solve.


----------



## Lakegirl

Thanks so much for the pictures!!!! They are great.  Love to see progress and hoping they put trees between the pool and the cabins!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Lest Disney thinks we have forgotten:*


----------



## DenLo

Ranger Jack told us during our recent stay at WDW, that the buffalos were removed because spider mites had killed the shrubs.  He did not know if they were being replaced.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DenLo said:


> Ranger Jack told us during our recent stay at WDW, that the buffalos were removed because spider mites had killed the shrubs.  He did not know if they were being replaced.



Aren't the modern topiaries just forms with vegetation growing on them unlike the originals that were actual shrubs.  I'm pretty certain that the buffalo used to "roam" now and then and return eventually.  The Geese on a stick were definitely forms, not shrubs.


----------



## jimmytammy

Getting into he Christmas Spirit a little early this year(DD and DSIL already put their tree up day after Halloween).  We are headed to Greensboro this afternoon for the Holiday Market.  Its a great place to see a lot of cool Christmas decorations, gift ideas, sample foods(my favorite part)and lots more.  I tend to seek out Wilderness Lodgy type trinkets and decorations while here.    Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Seeing the pictures of the Geese reminded me of the time the bus driver form the airport announced to the riders that we were being welcomed home by the Swans of Fort Wilderness.  As I exited, I pointed out that the Swans were Geese, and that it was Wilderness Lodge, not Fort Wilderness.  All I will say is that he did not appreciate the comment, and basically gave me body language indicating to take my stuff and move on.  Geese . . . . . Welcome Home.


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> Seeing the pictures of the Geese reminded me of the time the bus driver form the airport announced to the riders that we were being welcomed home by the Swans of Fort Wilderness.  As I exited, I pointed out that the Swans were Geese, and that it was Wilderness Lodge, not Fort Wilderness.  All I will say is that he did not appreciate the comment, and basically gave me body language indicating to take my stuff and move on.  Geese . . . . . Welcome Home.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Getting into he Christmas Spirit a little early this year(DD and DSIL already put their tree up day after Halloween).  We are headed to Greensboro this afternoon for the Holiday Market.  Its a great place to see a lot of cool Christmas decorations, gift ideas, sample foods(my favorite part)and lots more.  I tend to seek out Wilderness Lodgy type trinkets and decorations while here.    Merry Christmas everyone!!


Where is that exactly, *JT*? I hear it advertised on the radio but never pay attention.  Is it more than just this weekend?


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

How long have the topiaries been gone?   I sure hope they come back. Spider mites or not, Disney knows how to grow plants so this shouldn't be a big problem to solve.  I love the topiaries!


----------



## Granny

Countdown is at *38* days for the Big Honkin' Groupie Meet!  It will be a lot of fun!  

I'll try not to look like my current avatar.


----------



## sleepydog25

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> How long have the topiaries been gone?   I sure hope they come back. Spider mites or not, Disney knows how to grow plants so this shouldn't be a big problem to solve.  I love the topiaries!


Foh-evuh. . .at least it seems so.  I believe bison were gone two summers ago, then Mickey disappeared Sep '15, and the swans--er, geese followed suit 10-11 months or so ago. I could be off a bit on timing, but at one point for nearly a year, they were all missing.  At least DVC Mickey is back.  I sure hope the others return, too.


----------



## twinklebug

Dizny Dad said:


> Seeing the pictures of the Geese reminded me of the time the bus driver form the airport announced to the riders that we were being welcomed home by the Swans of Fort Wilderness.  As I exited, I pointed out that the Swans were Geese, and that it was Wilderness Lodge, not Fort Wilderness.  All I will say is that he did not appreciate the comment, and basically gave me body language indicating to take my stuff and move on.  Geese . . . . . Welcome Home.


I'd rather the body language to the time our "magical express" bus driver insisted Fort Wilderness *was *Wilderness Lodge. When I attempted to guide him to the WL driveway around the corner he panicked, threw the bus into a very bumpy U turn over the grass median, and hightailed it back to the FW parking lot. He sat there for some time calling friends for directions until his dispatcher called him to ask if he was sitting in the FW parking lot. "No...!!! " This time he managed to make it to WL's driveway.

I'm not saying I would have done any better. Driving stress is not my thing. I don't think he lasted very long in his position though.

-------
So what are our dreams for the 'refurb' of the resort?

A private pool with springs. One that guests from the rooms have a hard time peering down into.
Trees. More and more trees.
Butterfly bushes to be returned.

... I just described what was there before.


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Where is that exactly, *JT*? I hear it advertised on the radio but never pay attention.  Is it more than just this weekend?


At the Greensboro Coliseum.  Its a huge show, like $8 to get in put you can spend half a day easy.  Its just this weekend Fri-Sun


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> At the Greensboro Coliseum.  Its a huge show, like $8 to get in put you can spend half a day easy.  Its just this weekend Fri-Sun


Hmmm.  Maybe we will; maybe we won't.  Bit early of a Christmas shopping time for us.


----------



## Lakegirl

twinklebug said:


> I'd rather the body language to the time our "magical express" bus driver insisted Fort Wilderness *was *Wilderness Lodge. When I attempted to guide him to the WL driveway around the corner he panicked, threw the bus into a very bumpy U turn over the grass median, and hightailed it back to the FW parking lot. He sat there for some time calling friends for directions until his dispatcher called him to ask if he was sitting in the FW parking lot. "No...!!! " This time he managed to make it to WL's driveway.
> 
> I'm not saying I would have done any better. Driving stress is not my thing. I don't think he lasted very long in his position though.
> 
> -------
> So what are our dreams for the 'refurb' of the resort?
> 
> A private pool with springs. One that guests from the rooms have a hard time peering down into.
> Trees. More and more trees.
> Butterfly bushes to be returned.
> 
> ... I just described what was there before.


I am hoping for lots of trees, I am hoping for a few some sort of wilderness themed cabanas,  a nice bar, music pipied in like they have at the poly, but geared towards our the ring, whatever that may now be.  Also plenty of lounge chairs.  I hate going down there and not being able to find lounge chairs.  Oh yeah and a great hot tub.  That's not asking for much is it?


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Lakegirl said:


> I am hoping for lots of trees, I am hoping for a few some sort of wilderness themed cabanas,  a nice bar, music pipied in like they have at the poly, but geared towards our the ring, whatever that may now be.  Also plenty of lounge chairs.  I hate going down there and not being able to find lounge chairs.  Oh yeah and a great hot tub.  That's not asking for much is it?



The hot tub better not be anything like the poly one. That one is broken more than it is in working order.  Lots of trees is at the top my my list too. Not sure how a wilderness cabana would look....hmmmmm


----------



## wildernessDad

Three nights at VWL 2 bedroom dedicated became available for Dec 13 - Dec 16, so I modified our Kidani vacation to stay at VWL instead.  We'll still have to check out and back in as the initial 4 nights at VWL are in a lock-off 2 bedroom.  But at least we'll be at our beloved lodge the whole time.  And I still have the waitlist in for those 3 nights in a lock-off.


----------



## wildernessDad

Granny said:


> Countdown is at *38* days for the Big Honkin' Groupie Meet!  It will be a lot of fun!
> 
> I'll try not to look like my current avatar.


That's one grumpy bear!


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> Three nights at VWL 2 bedroom dedicated became available for Dec 13 - Dec 16, so I modified our Kidani vacation to stay at VWL instead.  We'll still have to check out and back in as the initial 4 nights at VWL are in a lock-off 2 bedroom.  But at least we'll be at our beloved lodge the whole time.  And I still have the waitlist in for those 3 nights in a lock-off.



Congrats on scoring that VWL reservation to avoid changing resorts.  I'm sure you'll have an awesome trip!  

And pay no attention to that grumpy bear.  It's just me before my morning coffee.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Flossbolna!!!
Have a great day - with lots of BD cake of course!!!  *​


----------



## sleepydog25

*Hope you have a great birthday, Flossie!! *


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Flossbolna!!!!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Flossy !!!*


----------



## DiznyDi

*Wishing Flossie a very Happy Birthday!  Enjoy your special day!*


----------



## DiznyDi

Granny said:


> Countdown is at *38* days for the Big Honkin' Groupie Meet!  It will be a lot of fun!
> 
> I'll try not to look like my current avatar.



Granny do we have an approximate number of potential Groupies planning to meet?

.....and I love your avatar!


----------



## Granny

DiznyDi said:


> Granny do we have an approximate number of potential Groupies planning to meet?
> 
> .....and I love your avatar!




*Di*...looks like we will have anywhere from 10 - 18 in attendance.  Some have asked about the meet but haven't necessarily indicated they are coming.


----------



## Flossbolna

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Birthday Flossbolna!!!
> Have a great day - with lots of BD cake of course!!!  *​





sleepydog25 said:


> *Hope you have a great birthday, Flossie!! *





jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday Flossbolna!!!!





Granny said:


> *Happy Birthday Flossy !!!*





DiznyDi said:


> *Wishing Flossie a very Happy Birthday!  Enjoy your special day!*



Thanks everyone!! I had a wonderful birthday and just returned back to normal life after a lovely long birthday weekend away! Now the next exciting thing to happen is my trip to the USA including staying at VWL for the first time!! So excited!


----------



## Lakegirl

Shout out to all you experts....does the increase in dues seem steep to you????  It was among one of the highest increases I think.  I briefly saw it while at work today..sssshhh don't tell anyone.  I have to go back and try to find it but it seemed like a big increase to me.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

I haven't seen the specific line items for the dues, but the increase is about 2% above the average 3.2% annual increase. Definitely not the "big time" increase some were projecting, but definitely more than I was expecting. I suspect property tax estimates could be part of it, but once I see the line items I'll know for sure. For reference, OKW was up over 6% and of course BLT had a large increase like usual as well. Once CCCV goes live is when things will get interesting!


----------



## wdrl

Looking at Boulder Ridge's tax bill from Orange County, it looks like property taxes for Orange County is increasing 7.4% in 2016.  I haven't computed the increase for RCID taxes but it's probably about the same percentage increase.


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> Seeing the pictures of the Geese reminded me of the time the bus driver form the airport announced to the riders that we were being welcomed home by the Swans of Fort Wilderness.  As I exited, I pointed out that the Swans were Geese, and that it was Wilderness Lodge, not Fort Wilderness.  All I will say is that he did not appreciate the comment, and basically gave me body language indicating to take my stuff and move on.  Geese . . . . . Welcome Home.



Oh Dad.  What are we to do with you??  Setting the bus drivers straight, thank goodness!!!  
Don't they realize that their words matter???? 

Well I must confess, as I read about the Groupie meet, I am a tad jealous.  I really wish we were going to be there with all of you.  Maybe in a few years we can join you (we used our points through 2017!).  We hope you have a great time.


----------



## pmaurer74

Lakegirl said:


> Shout out to all you experts....does the increase in dues seem steep to you????  It was among one of the highest increases I think.  I briefly saw it while at work today..sssshhh don't tell anyone.  I have to go back and try to find it but it seemed like a big increase to me.


I thought it was quite a big increase. Other resorts had a large increase as well. I am hoping the CCC will help us out in dues in the future or at least less of an increase.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Election is almost over and we can get on with our lives Day


----------



## Dizny Dad

GO VOTE!


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> GO VOTE!


6:45 this morning. . .


----------



## twinklebug

Dizny Dad said:


> GO VOTE!


Yes Dad, but I refuse to write in the name of your moose again this year. 




pmaurer74 said:


> I thought it was quite a big increase. Other resorts had a large increase as well. I am hoping the CCC will help us out in dues in the future or at least less of an increase.


I think/hope that the large increase VWL is seeing this year is only due to the fact that the hotel is paying a reduced amount as half of it is under conversion. Come 2018 you should see the numbers balance back out (fingers crossed).


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> Well I must confess, as I read about the Groupie meet, I am a tad jealous.  I really wish we were going to be there with all of you.  Maybe in a few years we can join you (we used our points through 2017!).  We hope you have a great time.



Barb...we'll raise a glass to you, and we really hope that the future holds a meeting for us at some time!


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> Yes Dad, but I refuse to write in the name of your moose again this year.
> 
> 
> 
> I think/hope that the large increase VWL is seeing this year is only due to the fact that the hotel is paying a reduced amount as half of it is under conversion. Come 2018 you should see the numbers balance back out (fingers crossed).




I'm not sure how the costs break out for this coming year but I agree that intuitively we should see a pretty good bump for 2017 for VWL and then when CCV comes on line in 2018 we should see VWL come down.  Realistically, I'm not sure that will happen.  It appears that the VWL increase was in line with other DVC resorts so I'm thinking it will continue to rise in step with other resorts.  What we will never know is exactly what services/costs will be split among WL/VWL/CCV and how the splits will be determined.  I assume that the new pool will incur greater costs than the old pool (probably will require life guards now?), and if they put in a Community Hall then that too will add to overall costs.

As for voting....where is that head shaking in disgust emoticon?


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Granny said:


> What we will never know is exactly what services/costs will be split among WL/VWL/CCV and how the splits will be determined.



Can't agree more Granny, and that lack of visibility is so very frustrating to me.  We really should have access to that data; the current line items simply don't tell the complete story.  Sure, we can try to back into what percentage of the resort belongs to each entity, but without knowing how the costs are allocated it really may not help much.

Love the new Avatar by the way.......the Mrs. often uses that nickname when referring to me (like last night when I was looking through the new dues!)  Oh well, just 10 more sleeps until our Thanksgiving trip of 10 wonderful days of being "grrrumpy" free!!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hi Groupies,
I am going to try and post a few pictures from our current trip. Hopefully it works! So happy to be back at the lodge!

Okay I finally got the picture posting thing down! Lol.
This is the newest member of our family, my sons service dog "BUZZ"! Buzz is loving the lodge and hanging in the Carolwood Pacific room.




Here are a few more pics


----------



## sleepydog25

A couple of enjoyable videos have been posted on the main WL Resort thread of the ongoing construction.  Here's the link:
http://www.disboards.com/threads/bo...ss-lodge-dvc-expansion-thread.3410778/page-82

I also had a few random thoughts after viewing the video. Though they're a couple of weeks old, purportedly, the amount of progress on the cabins on the north wing of the Lodge seem to be behind those on the south wing. Further, I know a few excited comments have been made about the possibility of there being a top floor; however, based on what I saw (and granted, I'm not terribly well-versed on construction or architecture), I don't believe a top room will be included. On one of the panning shots, I didn't see anything that would resemble a stairwell or even the outline of one, and though there is a big window on the front of the new cabins, on the back where they face the water I see nothing that suggests a distinct loft-type room. I'm guessing it will be a vaulted ceiling much like the 5th floor of VWL. As for the size of the cabins, given that I think there will be a vaulted ceiling, I'm not sure there will be enough room for a 3BR GV. Ergo, I'm declaring them to be deluxe 2BRs.  

I was also struck with how close the tables behind the Trout Pass bar are to the new, again reportedly, QS. If it does indeed wind up including a bar area, I don't see how Trout Pass survives in its current incarnation.  Again, it's just a conjecture.


----------



## sleepydog25

DisneyNutzy said:


> Hi Groupies,
> I am going to try and post a few pictures from our current trip. Hopefully it works! So happy to be back at the lodge!
> 
> http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii270/NYSoftball/D3A8F7DF-FD28-468E-9DA6-49D22E0B6EB4.jpg


Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Granny

DisneyNutzy said:


> Hi Groupies,
> I am going to try and post a few pictures from our current trip. Hopefully it works! So happy to be back at the lodge!



Great to hear that you're having a wonderful trip!  And thank you for posting the pictures.  It's good to see that the VWL signage around the resort is still in place...not a BRV sign in any of your pictures! 



sleepydog25 said:


> I also had a few random thoughts after viewing the video. Though they're a couple of weeks old, purportedly, the amount of progress on the cabins on the north wing of the Lodge seem to be behind those on the south wing. Further, I know a few excited comments have been made about the possibility of there being a top floor; however, based on what I saw (and granted, I'm not terribly well-versed on construction or architecture), I don't believe a top room will be included. On one of the panning shots, I didn't see anything that would resemble a stairwell or even the outline of one, and though there is a big window on the front of the new cabins, on the back where they face the water I see nothing that suggests a distinct loft-type room. I'm guessing it will be a vaulted ceiling much like the 5th floor of VWL. As for the size of the cabins, given that I think there will be a vaulted ceiling, I'm not sure there will be enough room for a 3BR GV. Ergo, I'm declaring them to be deluxe 2BRs.
> 
> I was also struck with how close the tables behind the Trout Pass bar are to the new, again reportedly, QS. If it does indeed wind up including a bar area, I don't see how Trout Pass survives in its current incarnation.  Again, it's just a conjecture.



Seems like Disney really missed the boat if the cabins are not 3BR at least in the style of the Treehouse villas at SSR.  I suppose they could be using a lofted foyer and main room to enhance the "grandeur" of the cabins, but I can't see how they will justify a high point schedule if they have only 2BR cabins.  I do agree with you that Trout Pass Bar looks like it is slated for the bulldozer somewhere down the road.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Granny - this sign is still there as of this afternoon


----------



## ottawagreg

sleepydog25 said:


> I also had a few random thoughts after viewing the video. Though they're a couple of weeks old, purportedly, the amount of progress on the cabins on the north wing of the Lodge seem to be behind those on the south wing. Further, I know a few excited comments have been made about the possibility of there being a top floor; however, based on what I saw (and granted, I'm not terribly well-versed on construction or architecture), I don't believe a top room will be included. On one of the panning shots, I didn't see anything that would resemble a stairwell or even the outline of one, and though there is a big window on the front of the new cabins, on the back where they face the water I see nothing that suggests a distinct loft-type room. I'm guessing it will be a vaulted ceiling much like the 5th floor of VWL. As for the size of the cabins, given that I think there will be a vaulted ceiling, I'm not sure there will be enough room for a 3BR GV. Ergo, I'm declaring them to be deluxe 2BRs.



Sleepy, I agree with this observation.  In the second video with the "sounds of construction", starting about the 3:55 mark they are panning the roofs in a tighter shot.  One can see the clean wood, with the knotty pine on the rafters. At about 4:09, after a few cabins go by, that wood is covered with roofing plywood material.  I am guessing high vaulted wood ceilings with wooden rafters.  One floor throughout the structure.  There was nothing to imply anywhere in the video that I could see where there would be a second floor, and if there is it would be centered in the middle third of the building, and make for a pretty narrow floor space.


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> Barb...we'll raise a glass to you, and we really hope that the future holds a meeting for us at some time!  View attachment 205670



Thank you Granny.  I hope we meet one of these days too! 

Honestly, when I look at the pictures/videos of WL, my tummy aches.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> GO VOTE!


I did last week Dad.  When I got to the President, I held my nose, and pressed the button



DisneyNutzy said:


> Hi Groupies,
> I am going to try and post a few pictures from our current trip. Hopefully it works! So happy to be back at the lodge!
> 
> Okay I finally got the picture posting thing down! Lol.
> This is the newest member of our family, my sons service dog "BUZZ"! Buzz is loving the lodge and hanging in the Carolwood Pacific room.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pics.  BTW, are the barrels between the comfy leather chairs a new touch, don't remember those from years past?  And wanted to say, I love your family pic with Ranger Stan.  He was such special man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few more pics


----------



## sleepydog25

DisneyNutzy said:


> Granny - this sign is still there as of this afternoon


I didn't even catch this!  Love that the VWL sign is still up!! If there, I'd be tempted to steal the sucker. . .


----------



## bobbiwoz

Muushka said:


> Oh Dad.  What are we to do with you??  Setting the bus drivers straight, thank goodness!!!
> ...
> Well I must confess, as I read about the Groupie meet, I am a tad jealous.  I really wish we were going to be there with all of you.  Maybe in a few years we can join you (we used our points through 2017!).  We hope you have a great time.



This is the first "Groupie meet" I can attend, but I've attended other group meets.  The Games meet 3 years ago was a  success partially  because we set the dates years in advance.


----------



## Granny

bobbiwoz said:


> This is the first "Groupie meet" I can attend, but I've attended other group meets.  The Games meet 3 years ago was a  success partially  because we set the dates years in advance.



*Bobbi*...we are so happy that you will be attending!  I think most of our larger Groupie meets have been either in October or early December.  We're going to need the panorama lens to get everyone in the picture!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hi Groupies,
I am currently enjoying some quiet time in the lobby.












I hope everyone is recovering from the election drama. I am so happy to be here during this and having my vote sent in weeks ago. Good to be away from all the drama and escape reality for a bit.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Woo hoo - two groupies are celebrating!!!


Happy Birthday @MaryJ!

Happy Birthday @twinmom108 !  *


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> A couple of enjoyable videos have been posted on the main WL Resort thread of the ongoing construction.  Here's the link:
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/bo...ss-lodge-dvc-expansion-thread.3410778/page-82
> 
> I also had a few random thoughts after viewing the video. Though they're a couple of weeks old, purportedly, the amount of progress on the cabins on the north wing of the Lodge seem to be behind those on the south wing. Further, I know a few excited comments have been made about the possibility of there being a top floor; however, based on what I saw (and granted, I'm not terribly well-versed on construction or architecture), I don't believe a top room will be included. On one of the panning shots, I didn't see anything that would resemble a stairwell or even the outline of one, and though there is a big window on the front of the new cabins, on the back where they face the water I see nothing that suggests a distinct loft-type room. I'm guessing it will be a vaulted ceiling much like the 5th floor of VWL. As for the size of the cabins, given that I think there will be a vaulted ceiling, I'm not sure there will be enough room for a 3BR GV. Ergo, I'm declaring them to be deluxe 2BRs.
> 
> I was also struck with how close the tables behind the Trout Pass bar are to the new, again reportedly, QS. If it does indeed wind up including a bar area, I don't see how Trout Pass survives in its current incarnation.  Again, it's just a conjecture.




*Sleepy*...I finally got a chance to look at the videos.  Here's a screen shot of a close-up on a cabin interior.  I have to admit, I ain't seeing no second floor! 



Just looks like a big vaulted ceiling at this point. 

Oh well.


----------



## jimmytammy

We got a twofer!!
Happy Birthday MaryJ!!!!
Happy Birthday twinmom108!!!!


----------



## Flossbolna

*Happy Birthday @MaryJ!!!*

**

*Happy Birthday @twinmom108!!!*​
​


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> *Bobbi*...we are so happy that you will be attending!  I think most of our larger Groupie meets have been either in October or early December.  We're going to need the panorama lens to get everyone in the picture!


Bobbi
I double Granny's sentiments!  And Granny, I agree, a panoramic shot or some very creative photography is going to be needed to get this group in.  TOTWL isn't going to know what hit it when us Groupies pile in


----------



## Flossbolna

Groupies, it seems I am going to be at VWL around the same time as many of you on early December. I won't make it to the big meet because that is the evening when we have a reservation at AP for dinner (I hope that is a sufficient excuse for a groupie). I am very sorry that I am going to miss it!! But if anyone of you see me around the Lodge, please say hi! You can find pictures of myself in the first post of every one of my trip reports (links in signature).


----------



## jimmytammy

I know this is not VWL related, but like to share these things from time to time. 

 We saw Vince Gill last night in concert, bear in mind its been at least 30 yrs since seeing him live, but the dude still has it!  He was under the weather a bit but his voice was just slightly deeper.  He tells a lot of stories, very comical ones at that, talks a lot about his wife Amy Grant(you can tell he is very much in love which is cool a soon to be 60 yr old man can still share his emotions)and played a lot of really good music.  He talked at length about his love of good old country music and especially how Merle Haggard affected him(another favorite of mine).  When he sang "Go Rest High On That Mountain" I don't believe there was a dry high in the place.

I love all kinds of music, though I stop short at Rap, but to each his own I say.  But pure country music, the kind that touches the soul, well, that ranks high on my list


----------



## DiznyDi

*Wishing MaryJ a very Happy Birthday!*

*Wishing twinmom108 a very Happy Birthday!*

May you celebrate your special day in a most extraordinary way!


----------



## DiznyDi

I'm so looking forward to finally meeting you bobbiwoz!  What a BHGM this is going to be!

Flossie - your travel dates don't seem to be on the first page of the thread.  When are you going to be at the Lodge?  DDad and I will be there 10-17.  I went to your TR and saw your picture so now know who to look for   Would love to meet you!


----------



## Flossbolna

DiznyDi said:


> Flossie - your travel dates don't seem to be on the first page of the thread. When are you going to be at the Lodge? DDad and I will be there 10-17. I went to your TR and saw your picture so now know who to look for  Would love to meet you!



Yes, I don't like to post my travel dates too openly, that's why I never submitted them for the first page. But we will overlap, will send you a PM!


----------



## wildernessDad

In general, I like the new Resort Availability Tool, but there is one thing I would like to see.  I would like to see a button for 2 bedroom lock-offs.  So Studio, One Bedroom, Two Bedroom Dedicated, Two Bedroom Lock-Off, Three Bedroom.


----------



## wildernessDad

32 days until the Huge VWL Groupie meet!  I need a vacation!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> *Sleepy*...I finally got a chance to look at the videos.  Here's a screen shot of a close-up on a cabin interior.  I have to admit, I ain't seeing no second floor!
> 
> View attachment 205892
> 
> Just looks like a big vaulted ceiling at this point.
> 
> Oh well.


 Granny, the floor plan just doesn't seem to show a top level, does it?  Hard to tell without having more of a contractor's eye, but it appears the broad opening on the right would be French doors opening to a small deck--could be either the master BR or the main living area.  More puzzling, look at the left of the picture--that appears to be two door frames side by side. Anyone with knowledge have a guess as to why there would be such a setup? There doesn't appear to be a dividing wall behind them. I'm now very curious to see just how these cabins turn out.

*Happy birthdays to our two Groupies!*


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Granny, the floor plan just doesn't seem to show a top level, does it?  Hard to tell without having more of a contractor's eye, but it appears the broad opening on the right would be French doors opening to a small deck--could be either the master BR or the main living area.  More puzzling, look at the left of the picture--that appears to be two door frames side by side. Anyone with knowledge have a guess as to why there would be such a setup? There doesn't appear to be a dividing wall behind them. I'm now very curious to see just how these cabins turn out.




I found a couple of recent pictures of cabin construction.  If I had to guess, I'd say those two "door frames" are big windows.  The pictures below show that they are indeed openings in the exterior wall.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> I found a couple of recent pictures of cabin construction.  If I had to guess, I'd say those two "door frames" are big windows.  The pictures below show that they are indeed openings in the exterior wall.
> 
> View attachment 205920
> 
> View attachment 205921


Nice pics and that makes sense, especially if that were the master BR.  However, I do find it odd that the windows go all the way to the floor vice a few inches off the floor as most floor-to-ceiling windows do.  I do love speculation.


----------



## kmn952

Hey y'all. So our contract was party stripped and we are going to have to buy 16 extra points from Disney for our first stay. We want to go the first week of December 17. I read we can't buy these til the 7 month mark, do you think we will have issues?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> I know this is not VWL related, but like to share these things from time to time.
> 
> We saw Vince Gill last night in concert, bear in mind its been at least 30 yrs since seeing him live, but the dude still has it!  He was under the weather a bit but his voice was just slightly deeper.  He tells a lot of stories, very comical ones at that, talks a lot about his wife Amy Grant(you can tell he is very much in love which is cool a soon to be 60 yr old man can still share his emotions)and played a lot of really good music.  He talked at length about his love of good old country music and especially how Merle Haggard affected him(another favorite of mine).  When he sang "Go Rest High On That Mountain" I don't believe there was a dry high in the place.
> 
> I love all kinds of music, though I stop short at Rap, but to each his own I say.  But pure country music, the kind that touches the soul, well, that ranks high on my list



Not certain that you saw this Jimmy but I watched the memorial service for Arnold Palmer a few weeks ago and Vince Gill performed so beautifully.  And also displayed such a nice sense of humor - many of the speakers at the memorial spoke of Arnold's loss of hearing.  After hearing story after story recounting the same point Vince Gill came up to perform and said "This has been very revealing...to know that I was Arnold's favorite singer....and he probably never heard a note I sang."


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

kmn952 said:


> Hey y'all. So our contract was party stripped and we are going to have to buy 16 extra points from Disney for our first stay. We want to go the first week of December 17. I read we can't buy these til the 7 month mark, do you think we will have issues?



I'd have some concern over that at 7 months.  And you will also be restricted from waitlisting for a missing night as you must have the points to cover a waitlist and can't set it up with the need to purchase one time use points.  You will not have any points to borrow?


----------



## Granny

kmn952 said:


> Hey y'all. So our contract was party stripped and we are going to have to buy 16 extra points from Disney for our first stay. We want to go the first week of December 17. I read we can't buy these til the 7 month mark, do you think we will have issues?



I agree with *@KAT4DISNEY * that normally it is very difficult to book December stays at VWL at 7 months.  The only thing going for you is all the construction which is making some people avoid the resort throughout 2017.  Assuming for some reason that you don't have points to borrow from your next Use Year, I would book what you can at the 11 month mark and try to add on at the 7 months when you can buy the points.

Your other options are to "rent points" for the nights you cannot reserve due to a lack of points.  If you start soon you can possibly line up a VWL owner willing to make a reservation for your "leftover days".  The only issue with that is that you would have two reservations which might not be able to be linked and that would mean you would have to check out and check back in for a day.

Your best solution would be to borrow points from your next Use Year to complete the reservation.  The next best solution would be to find a VWL owner willing to sell you points in a transfer so you could book the entire reservation yourself at the 11 month mark.

Good luck!


----------



## Muushka

bobbiwoz said:


> This is the first "Groupie meet" I can attend, but I've attended other group meets.  The Games meet 3 years ago was a  success partially  because we set the dates years in advance.



Thank goodness I got to spend 15 glorious days on our Panama Canal cruise with you! 

How about a Groupie meet on a Panama Canal cruise?????

DVC questions (sorry I am so lame on the subject these days....)

Are there mixers in the villas?

How about check-in online?  We need to be sure that both of our villas at OKW are relatively close and our 2 BR has to either have an elevator or on the first floor (handicap not necessary).  At VWL we never did online check-in, we always went over early in the AM with our room requests (in addition to when we booked it) and that always seemed to work well.  But that was 3 years ago.  Is it better to do online these days?  Thanks!


----------



## jmassey1samchi

Granny said:


> Your other options are to "rent points" for the nights you cannot reserve due to a lack of points. If you start soon you can possibly line up a VWL owner willing to make a reservation for your "leftover days". The only issue with that is that you would have two reservations which might not be able to be linked and that would mean you would have to check out and check back in for a day.



I am in a similar situation for this December.  I booked three consecutive night, two with points, and 1 night by renting.  I noticed on MDE that they show as two separate reservations.  Does this mean I will have to check out of my room booked with points and check into a different room for the one that I rented?


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

When do the Christmas decorations start going up at the lodge?  We are planning our 2017 December trip and trying to decide between weekends.  We would like to go the first weekend in December (just a week after Thanksgiving) and wanted to make sure all the Christmas will be out.


----------



## wildernessDad

Okay, I see what they did with the Resort Availability Tool.  Cancel my lock-off two bedroom addition suggestion.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> When do the Christmas decorations start going up at the lodge?  We are planning our 2017 December trip and trying to decide between weekends.  We would like to go the first weekend in December (just a week after Thanksgiving) and wanted to make sure all the Christmas will be out.



All the resorts are decorated prior to Thanksgiving so you'll be fine  They do rotate which ones are done first so it's not possibility to say exactly what date but prior to Thanksgiving.


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> DVC questions (sorry I am so lame on the subject these days....)
> 
> Are there mixers in the villas?



*Muush.*..The Member Merry Mixers are at EPCOT.  Here's what the Disney site says about them:

*When & Where*
​

*Dates: Every Friday from November 25, 2016 through December 23, 2016*
*Time: 3:00 PM to 5:00 PM Eastern Time*
*Location: World ShowPlace Pavilion at Epcot (between the Canada and United Kingdom Pavilions) at Walt Disney World Resort in Florida*

*Important Information*
​

*Valid theme park admission is required.*
*Event reservations are not required.*
*Admission is subject to capacity limits. Once the event reaches capacity, arriving Members and their guests may wait in line at the entrance, and can be admitted when event attendees exit the venue.*
*Party size limit of the Member plus 5 guests*.




			
				Muush said:
			
		

> How about check-in online?  We need to be sure that both of our villas at OKW are relatively close and our 2 BR has to either have an elevator or on the first floor (handicap not necessary).  At VWL we never did online check-in, we always went over early in the AM with our room requests (in addition to when we booked it) and that always seemed to work well.  But that was 3 years ago.  Is it better to do online these days?  Thanks!



As far as online check-in, I've never done it.  When I've tried it never has the kind of requests that I'm looking for and I see no evidence that people get their requests more often by using the tool.  And it seems to override whatever requests that might have already been made.  

What we do is email Member Services with our request.  A couple of days later they respond that they have added the requests to our reservation.   Or you can call MS if you want to try to talk to a live person.   Either way I do think that early in the day check-in has an advantage over evening check-in as far as requests go.  Good luck!  



jmassey1samchi said:


> I am in a similar situation for this December.  I booked three consecutive night, two with points, and 1 night by renting.  I noticed on MDE that they show as two separate reservations.  Does this mean I will have to check out of my room booked with points and check into a different room for the one that I rented?



We have gone through this a couple of times with varying results.  You will want to check with the front desk to see if they can keep you in the same room all three nights.  But for the scenario you describe you may have to pack your belongings and check out in the morning and then check back in at 4:00 or whenever your room is ready.  That could happen so I wanted you to be prepared for it, as painful as it seems.  The most important thing is to discuss it with the front desk personnel when you check in.  For the same reason, I would definitely avoid the online check-in for such a stay.  Best wishes that it works out for you.


----------



## Minnie_Moo

I very surprisingly had a one night VWL waitlist for a 2 bedroom villa come through earlier this week for New Year's Eve!  I cringed at the points cost, but my daughter really wanted to stay there and had booked a hotel room for her and her husband at a cost of over $600(!!!), while my husband and I had booked a much more reasonably priced room at Art of Animation.  It will be our first stay at VWL and I'm looking forward to it   We own at BLT, but have stayed more at SS and HH.  We'll be heading over to SS after NYE for the rest of our stay.

Has anyone viewed the NYE or other fireworks from the WL property? I'm not sure whether the cabin construction will block the view.  Recommendations for a viewing location would be appreciated!  We have also considered hopping a boat to try to see the fireworks.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> *Muush.*..The Member Merry Mixers are at EPCOT.


*Granny*, I think she might mean actual hand mixers in the kitchens in the villas.  If so, I believe the answer is no.

As for your question, *Minnie_Moo*, there was never a great place to view fireworks at WL except perhaps the upper rooms on the north side, and the honeymoon suites there do offer great views (I can personally attest to that). There used to be decent viewing from the beach but that no longer exists due to construction. From the higher floors of the VWL suites on the lake side, you can glimpse some of the higher explosions. And if you're really adventurous, you could work your way down the old nature trail (yes, I know it's closed but I'm certain a person could manage to get to the shore line if he wanted), and about 1/4 mile down said path as it gently turns left, there is an opening in the foliage big enough to park a golf cart.  It offers excellent views of most of the fireworks, and they appear to mostly be exploding over the lit up Contemporary Resort.


----------



## Muushka

sleepydog25 said:


> *Granny*, I think she might mean actual hand mixers in the kitchens in the villas.  If so, I believe the answer is no.



Ding Ding Ding, Sly is the winner.  Thank you, I'll go ahead and bring my hand mixer along.  I have a great recipe for cannoli dip that is to die for.

Thanks Granny for the heads-up on onlne check in.  We'll do it in person on the day.  Thanks!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> How about check-in online?  We need to be sure that both of our villas at OKW are relatively close and our 2 BR has to either have an elevator or on the first floor (handicap not necessary).  At VWL we never did online check-in, we always went over early in the AM with our room requests (in addition to when we booked it) and that always seemed to work well.  But that was 3 years ago.  Is it better to do online these days?  Thanks!



Muushka - I'd definitely call or email those particular requests to MS at least a week prior to your check in or as soon as you're able to.  With the online check in and direct to room I think it's much less likely to be able to change a room from what they've already assigned.  You will want them to add a "traveling with xxxx" notation to both the OKW reservations.  And you will want the 2BR to be noted to need "a building with an elevator or first floor due to medical reasons".  You might still end up with a handicap villa if they aren't otherwise assigned because they are also in those locations but at least you'll have the location you need.  Then you can either do online check in or not but don't go into the request section if you do as those types of requests are not normal options and you might erase them.  Even when you've done online you can still go to the front desk and see if your requests have been met prior to going to the rooms. 



jmassey1samchi said:


> I am in a similar situation for this December.  I booked three consecutive night, two with points, and 1 night by renting.  I noticed on MDE that they show as two separate reservations.  Does this mean I will have to check out of my room booked with points and check into a different room for the one that I rented?



If you can contact the person you rented from and they are willing to do a three way call with MS you can have the reservations linked together for a continuing stay which will tell the hotel you have 3 nights and they likely will keep you in the same room.  Otherwise at check in tell the front desk CM that you have the second reservation and would like to stay in the same room if they didn't already notice and assign you the same one.  You still might have to check out and back in but most likely won't have to move. 



Minnie_Moo said:


> I very surprisingly had a one night VWL waitlist for a 2 bedroom villa come through earlier this week for New Year's Eve!  I cringed at the points cost, but my daughter really wanted to stay there and had booked a hotel room for her and her husband at a cost of over $600(!!!), while my husband and I had booked a much more reasonably priced room at Art of Animation.  It will be our first stay at VWL and I'm looking forward to it   We own at BLT, but have stayed more at SS and HH.  We'll be heading over to SS after NYE for the rest of our stay.
> 
> Has anyone viewed the NYE or other fireworks from the WL property? I'm not sure whether the cabin construction will block the view.  Recommendations for a viewing location would be appreciated!  We have also considered hopping a boat to try to see the fireworks.



As Sleepy mentioned the best viewing from WL is a few of the north side hotel rooms.  You can see some fireworks from other locations around but I'd plan on going some other place to watch if at all possible.  The beach at FW is nice but personally I'd consider watching some place around the 7 Seas Lagoon.   As I understand there are fireworks that are fired off from the islands in the lagoon or something similar.  The Ferry dock at the Ticket and Transportation center is apparently a very good viewing spot - you could do a boat ride from VWL to MK then take the Ferry or monorail to the T&T.   Or maybe over to GF.  Poly would be a great viewing spot also but I think they sometimes can limit who is allowed there on holidays with special fireworks.


----------



## Minnie_Moo

Thanks very much for the NYE fireworks viewing information!  My daughter had already mentioned to me that the Polynesian was going to limit access.  I viewed the fireworks from there on NYE with friends years ago following a late dinner at Kona Cafe.  We may have to try the boating option...


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Not certain that you saw this Jimmy but I watched the memorial service for Arnold Palmer a few weeks ago and Vince Gill performed so beautifully.  And also displayed such a nice sense of humor - many of the speakers at the memorial spoke of Arnold's loss of hearing.  After hearing story after story recounting the same point Vince Gill came up to perform and said "This has been very revealing...to know that I was Arnold's favorite singer....and he probably never heard a note I sang."


That sounds like Vince Gill.  He is very humorous and takes himself very lightly


----------



## jimmytammy

*Muushka*
I have found that calling MS and putting in those requests works best for me.  I did it once with online check in and got totally opposite of what we asked for.  As for OKW, there are 3 buildings with elevators in them.  They are fairly near Hospitality House(buildings 62, 63 and 64).  We stayed in 64 once, not at request, just worked out that way.  When you call MS, if this is for mobility issues, you can ask for elevator if you choose.  To be on safe side though, I would ask for ground floor for mobility issues, then choose an area you like.  I am particularly fond of Turtle Pond area but if being close to Hospitality House is important, let that be your 2nd request.


----------



## DenLo

Muushka said:


> Are there mixers in the villas?



I believe you can request an electric hand mixer from housekeeping.

Edit:  I cannot find my amenity list for VWL but a electric mixer does show up on several other resorts list which show the items you can request (an electric hand mixer, blender and electric tea kettle).


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> Countdown is at *38* days for the Big Honkin' Groupie Meet!  It will be a lot of fun!
> 
> I'll try not to look like my current avatar.



 Oh my goodness I haven't been here in a few weeks!  I am so darn busy at work that I am barely thinking about the BHGM, and WDW at all! I cannot wait!!!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

10 hours 'til wheels down at MCO!  Looking forward to just chilling and enjoying the last couple days of F&W.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> *Granny*, I think she might mean actual hand mixers in the kitchens in the villas.  If so, I believe the answer is no.





Muushka said:


> Ding Ding Ding, Sly is the winner.  Thank you, I'll go ahead and bring my hand mixer along.  I have a great recipe for cannoli dip that is to die for.




Oh.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Oh.


I loved that character!!  And it's been me so-o-o many times. . .


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> I loved that character!!  And it's been me so-o-o many times. . .



I have to admit, Roseanne Roseannadanna was one of my all time favorites as she'd go off on a long diatribe about something she misunderstood.  Pretty much like I do!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> I have to admit, Roseanne Roseannadanna was one of my all time favorites as she'd go off on a long diatribe about something she misunderstood.  Pretty much like I do!


Two words:  Eagle rights


----------



## Starwind

another neat place for watching fireworks, if you are willing to not see all of them, is riding one of the resort launches.  During our last trip we ended up on a resort launch either to or from WL when the fireworks started (I think it was the WL/CR/FW launch).  THE driver slowed down and for a few minutes positioned the boat so we could all watch in the quiet.  He did have to keep schedule, so we then had to head to the destination.  But it was a REALLY neat few minutes and perspective, especially as we got it entirely by chance. 

SW


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Two words:  Eagle rights



Three words:  Busting School Children.


----------



## jimmytammy

Though I am young enough to remember when Sat. Night Live first hit the airways, my age didn't allow me to tap into the humor so much when Radner, Murray, Ackroyd and the like were going at it.  My older siblings had a better comprehension of what was going on so I heard the antics through them.  So for me, when the resurgence of the show with Eddie Murphy came along, I was all in and old enough to understand. 

My kids even get a kick out of him, his take on characters like Mr. Robinsons Neighborhood( take on Mr. Rodgers except in the Bronx ), Gumby, Stevie Wonder(he and Joe Piscopo as Frank Sinatra singing together), James Brown celebrity hot tub and Little Richard Simmons(a combo of Little Richard and Richard Simmons)and Buckwheat, especially Buckwheat sings all your favorites.  He has been known for his potty mouth but he is a comic genius and doesn't need, never needed the potty mouth to be successful IMO.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Good afternoon Groupies,
We checked out of the lodge this morning and have started our long drive home. My better half is taking a shift behind the wheel and I thought I would post some construction pics taken early this morning. It does appear on one of the cabin pics there will be multiple doors at entry.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

They have also started framing a structure near the pool


----------



## horselover

Thanks for the updated pictures DisneyNutzy!


----------



## Granny

Nice sleuthing @DisneyNutzy !


----------



## Lakegirl

Thanks so much for the updates!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Love the pics, *DisneyNutzy*! HOWEVER, the top two pictures have raised more questions for me. If you'll note the top picture, there are seemingly three doors (or floor-to-ceiling windows) side-by-side-by-side. Drop down to the picture directly beneath it (which appears to be the cabin to the immediate left of the one in the top photo), and instead of three doors/windows, there are two side-by-side and the third is offset into wall at a right angle to those first two. In other words, one cabin has three doors/windows and the other just two with a possible entrance to the bay window area (main living space?). That suggests two different cabin configurations which brings up a few questions, primarily "why?" Does this mean some will be 2BRs and others 3BRs?  Or 2BR lockoffs with a studio? Or is it just stylistic design choice? The speculative possibilities are numerous.


----------



## wdrl

sleepydog25 said:


> Love the pics, *DisneyNutzy*! HOWEVER, the top two pictures have raised more questions for me. If you'll note the top picture, there are seemingly three doors (or floor-to-ceiling windows) side-by-side-by-side. Drop down to the picture directly beneath it (which appears to be the cabin to the immediate left of the one in the top photo), and instead of three doors/windows, there are two side-by-side and the third is offset into wall at a right angle to those first two. In other words, one cabin has three doors/windows and the other just two with a possible entrance to the bay window area (main living space?). That suggests two different cabin configurations which brings up a few questions, primarily "why?" Does this mean some will be 2BRs and others 3BRs?  Or 2BR lockoffs with a studio? Or is it just stylistic design choice? The speculative possibilities are numerous.


I think your eyes are playing tricks on you.  I've gone back through all of my photos of the Copper Creek Cabins and they all have the same front:






There is but one entrance door on the front of each cabin and it is in the middle of the cabin's front. 

All of the cabins appear to have the same number of cutaways for windows and doors and they all appear in the same location. 

The more I look at the Cabins, the more I think they are a variation on the same floorplan as the Poly Bungalows:


----------



## twokats

Greetings from Texas, Groupies!!
Our countdown is 17 days til we are home!
Happy birthday and anniversary to the ones I have missed and welcome to the new groupies.  
I don't have a good reason for being MIA so long, I have not been on the boards a lot and have absolutely no excuse.  
Muush, so sorry I have missed you on your last few postings.  I hope you have a great trip.

Now for my big family announcement, I am still a little in denial, but February 2017, I will be a great grandmother!!!  I know Rich and Di, I have told my kids I am too young to be a great grandmother, but right now it seems there is nothing I can do about it.  My second oldest granddaughter will have a baby boy!

Hope everyone is doing well.  Looking forward to our trip and I will try to be around more before we go.


----------



## Granny

wdrl said:


> I think your eyes are playing tricks on you.  I gone back through all of my photos of the Copper Creek Cabins and they all have the same front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is but one entrance door on the front of each cabin and it is in the middle of the cabin's front.
> 
> All of the cabins appear to have the same number of cutaways for windows and doors and they all appear in the same location.
> 
> The more I look at the Cabins, the more I think they are a variation on the same floorplan as the Poly Bungalows:




*wdrl*...I like the comparison to the Poly bungalow.  Why didn't I think of that?  

I think it's safe to say that if the layout is similar to the Poly bungalow, it will be a nice cabin but no way can they get a similar point per night structure for the cabins.  I mean, Disney can do what they want but who would choose the CCV cabin over a PBV bungalow if they are similar layout and point requirement? 

Hard to say, but I think putting the two pictures together was brilliant!


----------



## Granny

twokats said:


> Now for my big family announcement, I am still a little in denial, but February 2017, I will be a great grandmother!!!  I know Rich and Di, I have told my kids I am too young to be a great grandmother, but right now it seems there is nothing I can do about it.  My second oldest granddaughter will have a baby boy!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.  Looking forward to our trip and I will try to be around more before we go.



*Kathy*...that is super news for you and your family!  And since you are already a GREAT grandmother, I guess this will make you a REALLY GREAT grandmother!


----------



## sleepydog25

Congrats, *Kathy*!  

As for the pics, I suppose what I'm seeing is an optical illusion.  Certainly, that makes far more sense; however, I will say that I still see the third doorway/window set apart in the cabin on the left but side-by-side in the cabin to its right in picture 2 by *DisneyNutzy*.  Weird how angles can change perspective.


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Muushka - I'd definitely call or email those particular requests to MS at least a week prior to your check in or as soon as you're able to.  With the online check in and direct to room I think it's much less likely to be able to change a room from what they've already assigned.  You will want them to add a "traveling with xxxx" notation to both the OKW reservations.  And you will want the 2BR to be noted to need "a building with an elevator or first floor due to medical reasons".  You might still end up with a handicap villa if they aren't otherwise assigned because they are also in those locations but at least you'll have the location you need.  Then you can either do online check in or not but don't go into the request section if you do as those types of requests are not normal options and you might erase them.  Even when you've done online you can still go to the front desk and see if your requests have been met prior to going to the rooms.snip....



Thanks Kat4.  I did make all of the requests when I booked, but MS told me to call OKW about a week prior to arrival and verify everything.  I tried calling the number listed by looking up on Google, but I suspected that it was answering for all of the resorts.  It was a most irritation conversation, when asking if it was specifically 'OKW' resort, I got an "ABSOLUTELY"!  Got that answer a few times.  And when I explained why I was calling (because I was advised by MS to) she asked if the requests were noted on the reservation, ti which I answered "yes", and was told that I didn't need to call, everything will be ABSOLUTELY all right (and did not take any info from me).  Ugh.  So I figured I would check early that AM when we arrive.



jimmytammy said:


> *Muushka*
> I have found that calling MS and putting in those requests works best for me.  I did it once with online check in and got totally opposite of what we asked for.  As for OKW, there are 3 buildings with elevators in them.  They are fairly near Hospitality House(buildings 62, 63 and 64).  We stayed in 64 once, not at request, just worked out that way.  When you call MS, if this is for mobility issues, you can ask for elevator if you choose.  To be on safe side though, I would ask for ground floor for mobility issues, then choose an area you like.  I am particularly fond of Turtle Pond area but if being close to Hospitality House is important, let that be your 2nd request.



Thanks JT, I did make the requests.  And thanks for the location tips!



Granny said:


> Oh.



I LOVED Rosanna Rosadanna and her grandmother Nana Rosadanna!

It probably would not have been so confusing had I inserted the word Hand in front of the word Mixer.  My bad!



jimmytammy said:


> Though I am young enough to remember when Sat. Night Live first hit the airways, my age didn't allow me to tap into the humor so much when Radner, Murray, Ackroyd and the like were going at it.  My older siblings had a better comprehension of what was going on so I heard the antics through them.  So for me, when the resurgence of the show with Eddie Murphy came along, I was all in and old enough to understand.
> 
> My kids even get a kick out of him, his take on characters like Mr. Robinsons Neighborhood( take on Mr. Rodgers except in the Bronx ), Gumby, Stevie Wonder(he and Joe Piscopo as Frank Sinatra singing together), James Brown celebrity hot tub and Little Richard Simmons(a combo of Little Richard and Richard Simmons)and Buckwheat, especially Buckwheat sings all your favorites.  He has been known for his potty mouth but he is a comic genius and doesn't need, never needed the potty mouth to be successful IMO.



Classics.  Loved them all.  And who can forget Eddie Murphy's Greatest Hits including Wookin Pa Nub.
OK, I just wasted 15 minutes looking at old SNL clips.  Fun!



twokats said:


> Greetings from Texas, Groupies!!
> Our countdown is 17 days til we are home!
> Happy birthday and anniversary to the ones I have missed and welcome to the new groupies.
> I don't have a good reason for being MIA so long, I have not been on the boards a lot and have absolutely no excuse.
> Muush, so sorry I have missed you on your last few postings.  I hope you have a great trip.
> 
> Now for my big family announcement, I am still a little in denial, but February 2017, I will be a great grandmother!!!  I know Rich and Di, I have told my kids I am too young to be a great grandmother, but right now it seems there is nothing I can do about it.  My second oldest granddaughter will have a baby boy!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.  Looking forward to our trip and I will try to be around more before we go.



Thank you 2Kats and congratulations on the new great grandbaby!  Hey, if I can be a great aunt (and the kid is 19 now!) you can be a great grandma!
Say hi to Katie for me.  She is a sweetie.

Forgot to say, I packed the mixer.  Love not flying!


----------



## sleepydog25

That's why I love to drive, *Muush*!  Need an extra pair of shoes?  Toss'em in!  Want to bring two jackets?  No problem!  Coffee grinder, beans, half and half? Got it!

P.S. And in other news, I'm on the phone upgrading to faster internet.  Finally.  Hasn't been available in our area until a few days ago.  We're currently on a 1.5Mbps "diet."  And it's worse when others in our neighborhood are on--reminiscent of the old party line limitations from years ago. Now, 60Mbps is available here.  Guess who's moving up?

And, yes, Eddie Murphy was amazing on the old SNL. Still some of the funniest skits of SNL all time.


----------



## TCRAIG

Add 2 more - Tcraig and the hubby plan on attending!


----------



## twokats

Granny said:


> *Kathy*...that is super news for you and your family!  And since you are already a GREAT grandmother, I guess this will make you a REALLY GREAT grandmother!


Thanks, Granny, that is how I am looking at it!



sleepydog25 said:


> Congrats, *Kathy*!


Thanks!  The extra trips on page 1 look good, the only thing on 2018, you left off January.



Muushka said:


> Thank you 2Kats and congratulations on the new great grandbaby!  Hey, if I can be a great aunt (and the kid is 19 now!) you can be a great grandma!
> Say hi to Katie for me.  She is a sweetie.


Kati says Hi!  I have to agree she is kinda sweet.
Well, you have been a great aunt longer than me.  I have only been one of those for 15 years.  Some reason that one did not bother me like the great grandmother is.


----------



## Dizny Dad

And in the dark this morning, a familiar soft whisper was heard outside of my closet door; a whisper familiar, but new; a whisper with such hope in the tone; a whisper coming from across the room: . . . . _25 more sleeps. . . . . _  So the early morning countdown has begun; the drum beat that heralds the coming of a new adventure . . . . . . another _Airport TERMINAL_ experience; no wait; I think it was referring to The Lodge Adventure!  Oops.  Don't tell DiznyDi I missed the beat . . see you all then.


----------



## horselover

I'm a little jealous of the upcoming groupie meet.  It's been a long time since a groupie meet has worked out timing wise for us.  Most of you seem to go early Dec. & we're still on the over Christmas break schedule.     We want pictures!   

Sly - you're lucky you live close enough to drive.  22-23 hours in a car is just not that appealing to me when I can jump on a plane & be on the ground in under 3 hours.

I really think I need that grumpy mug from Granny's profile.  That was found in the mercantile if I remember from the original poster correct?  We're not at the Lodge for Christmas but it's a short boat ride away.  I won't be able to stay away.  I need to see those 2 beautiful trees if nothing else.  They may have killed the outside for me but those trees are still the best on property IMO.


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Sly - you're lucky you live close enough to drive.  22-23 hours in a car is just not that appealing to me when I can jump on a plane & be on the ground in under 3 hours.


Yeah, I'm sure we'd fly most of the time, as well, if it was such a long drive. We're lucky to be half that time. We usually leave after work on any given trip, driving 6-7 hours to a Slydog Certified Stop®.* Though we get in late to the stop, we're still up and hitting the road NLT 7 so that we're hitting WDW by 10:30 or so. Beyond the cost of the plane ticket (usually in excess of $200 each), the cattle call aspect of flying coach, and the fact that no direct flights are offered from the closest airport (Charlotte, which is nearly 2 hours away), the hassle of driving, parking, hauling bags, and then spending hours in airports isn't appealing. For us, the total time we'd spend to get from our house to WDW via the airlines and ME is at least 8 hours, usually a bit more. We can drive down and back for under $200 including the hotel room (we drive straight back).  *Luv* flies when she's on her trips without me, however.


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> Yeah, I'm sure we'd fly most of the time, as well, if it was such a long drive. We're lucky to be half that time. We usually leave after work on any given trip, driving 6-7 hours to a Slydog Certified Stop®.* Though we get in late to the stop, we're still up and hitting the road NLT 7 so that we're hitting WDW by 10:30 or so. Beyond the cost of the plane ticket (usually in excess of $200 each), the cattle call aspect of flying coach, and the fact that no direct flights are offered from the closest airport (Charlotte, which is nearly 2 hours away), the hassle of driving, parking, hauling bags, and then spending hours in airports isn't appealing. For us, the total time we'd spend to get from our house to WDW via the airlines and ME is at least 8 hours, usually a bit more. We can drive down and back for under $200 including the hotel room (we drive straight back).  *Luv* flies when she's on her trips without me, however.



I think you're very lucky.  I wish I did live close enough to drive.  It would save not only on airfare but car rental fees as well.  I always have a car.  It's a control freak thing.  I can't stand to feel like I'm trapped somewhere.  If I want to go I want to go NOW!         I also agree on flying coach.       I made the mistake of flying first class to LA for the NZ trip.  I got a good rate & we'd never flown first class before.  Big mistake!  I never want to fly coach again.  It's a good thing it's not an option on Southwest.


----------



## Granny

When we took my daughters, we drove the trip from St. Louis to Orlando every time.  It's almost exactly 1,000 miles door to door and since we lose an hour going east, the trip ends up taking about 16 hours.   Since the past few trips have just been Mrs. Granny and I, we have gone the airlines route.  I have to say, it will be hard to go back to driving!  With the ease of a non-stop flight, MDE and Owner's Locker....well, it just makes it so darn easy to pack and get there this way.  

I think if we ever have grandkids, Mrs. Granny & I will still fly ahead to "get things ready" for the young 'uns.  Yeah, that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> I think you're very lucky.  I wish I did live close enough to drive.  It would save not only on airfare but car rental fees as well.  I always have a car.  It's a control freak thing.  I can't stand to feel like I'm trapped somewhere.  If I want to go I want to go NOW!         I also agree on flying coach.       I made the mistake of flying first class to LA for the NZ trip.  I got a good rate & we'd never flown first class before.  Big mistake!  I never want to fly coach again.  It's a good thing it's not an option on Southwest.


I've flown 1st class a couple of times, though not in many years, and it was wonderful. Of course, back when I did it, you could upgrade to 1st class for not a ton more money if there were extra seats available. I just read an article stating United has announced their cheapest fares will now not allow for any overhead bags--carry-ons have to fit under the seat and those fares won't be allowed to reserve seats until you get to the check-in counter, so families might not be sitting together.


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> I've flown 1st class a couple of times, though not in many years, and it was wonderful. Of course, back when I did it, you could upgrade to 1st class for not a ton more money if there were extra seats available. I just read an article stating United has announced their cheapest fares will now not allow for any overhead bags--carry-ons have to fit under the seat and those fares won't be allowed to reserve seats until you get to the check-in counter, so families might not be sitting together.



I hate United.  Not that any of the legacy US carriers are that great but I really don't like United.


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> I hate United.  Not that any of the legacy US carriers are that great but I really don't like United.


Of course, if this works to increase the profit margin, the other carriers won't be far behind except for maybe Southwest and a couple other smaller airlines. I think they should just have people standing, hanging onto straps like a subway car for short hops.  I suspect if they could get that by congress they'd do it. . .


----------



## LynJ

Well...it took a little longer than expected due to slow international mail with the seller's paperwork, but...

I can now officially join you all! We now own our own little piece of VWL! Wahoo!   Deed recorded today.


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Muush!  I think your trip is just around the corner.  What a nice family gathering this will be.  Enjoy.  So glad the 'mixer' thing got straightened out and yours is packed ready to go.

Congratulations Kathy on being a great grandmother.  Nothing puts a big smile on your face like having a new baby in the family.  Hi to Katie, too.

What? More Groupies are coming to the BHGM? Wonderful!  We're going have quite a crowd.

Many thanks for the current pictures.  The construction is moving right along.  Aside from the construction, I'm with Julie and can't wait to see the beautifully decorated trees.  Ah yes, the Christmas season is soon upon us.

Welcome Home LynJ! Congratulations on having your little piece of peace and serenity. Do you have your first trip home planned?

Flying vs driving:  DDad and I have always flown.  Hard to beat a direct, be there in 2 hr flight.  We do expect to drive though once Rich retires.


----------



## Dizny Dad

WELCOME HOME LynJ !


----------



## Dizny Dad

As to the Airline discussion . . . hating United, South West, Delta, Etc., , Yeah, it is so easy to do.  My experiences have shown me that the US domestic carriers are indeed the worst experience one can have in the air.  Now there are always exceptions, like the time I flew on a tail dragger out of San Pedro Sula, Honduras; the window frame had separated from the plane's body and the wind blew in my face while we flew about 6 feet over the water to get to an island off the coast.  No problem though, the nice man beside me saw me watching him pray as we took off, he then bowed his head for a moment and reached over and touched my knee.  Many thanks to him and his family for that (really).  But some of the very best planes and experiences have been on foreign carriers.  The domestic airlines in China have proven to be excellent in my experience, not only in new, wonderful airplanes, but in courteous service and amenities, even for the cattle car group.  The European carriers also have proven to be wonderful as well.  Trump was correct when he stated that our airports are like flying into third world facilities.  

We really need to address the country's infrastructure and common courtesy's for each other.  Remember what John and Paul said (The apostles? No, the Beatles)  All we need is Love.

Ok . . . I'm done now.  Sorry.


----------



## sleepydog25

LynJ said:


> Well...it took a little longer than expected due to slow international mail with the seller's paperwork, but...
> 
> I can now officially join you all! We now own our own little piece of VWL! Wahoo!   Deed recorded today.


Congrats and welcome home!!


----------



## twokats

LynJ


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> Hi Muush!  I think your trip is just around the corner.  What a nice family gathering this will be.  Enjoy.  So glad the 'mixer' thing got straightened out and yours is packed ready to go.
> 
> Congratulations Kathy on being a great grandmother.  Nothing puts a big smile on your face like having a new baby in the family.  Hi to Katie, too.
> 
> What? More Groupies are coming to the BHGM? Wonderful!  We're going have quite a crowd.
> 
> Many thanks for the current pictures.  The construction is moving right along.  Aside from the construction, I'm with Julie and can't wait to see the beautifully decorated trees.  Ah yes, the Christmas season is soon upon us.
> 
> Welcome Home LynJ! Congratulations on having your little piece of peace and serenity. Do you have your first trip home planned?
> 
> Flying vs driving:  DDad and I have always flown.  Hard to beat a direct, be there in 2 hr flight.  We do expect to drive though once Rich retires.



Hi Di 

Yes, we leave on Friday.  It has been probably about 4 years since we stayed at VWL.  We are both looking forward to the DVC visit.  I don't know if we will go to VWL, after what I see here, I really don't think I'm ready for that shock.  We'll see.

I wish we could go to the meet.  I'll be there with you all in spirit.

Happy Thanksgiving Groupies!


----------



## LynJ

DiznyDi said:


> Welcome Home LynJ! Congratulations on having your little piece of peace and serenity. Do you have your first trip home planned?



Hopefully next Christmas at VWL.  We're going to have some previously banked points to spend, so maybe hilton head over a school break if we can beforehand.  Haven't stayed at VWL yet, but adore WL, and we're thrilled to own a piece of our own personal serenity.  Plus, hubby grew up in a log home, so it's so special for him to have our vacation place be homey to him.


----------



## jimmytammy

Congratulations and Welcome Home LynJ!!!!
Just to clarify, you were already a groupie for sheer love of all things Lodgy  Great choice of resort BTW


----------



## jimmytammy

So agree with you Dad on the love loss of domestic airlines.  We flew American to Aulani recently and though it was fine, I still feel like they are dollaring us every way we turn.  They did the best they could are allowed by corporate to keep us comfortable, but their best in comparison to a recent England flight with a Euro carrier, well their best was a lot better.  We do need a reality check in this nation where customer service is concerned.  I am glad I have the old days instilled in me when customers, people in general mattered.  Why do people(like us) clamor to spend our money at WDW, customer service has got to be a big part of it.  We are somewhat spoiled when something doesn't go as we see it should there.  But its still far better than most companies in US.  Publix is another company that values its customer as well as Chick Fil A.  Airlines in US could take some Disney Institute lessons for sure


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Jimmy -* you hit it on the head, just in not so few a words; "_I am glad I have the old days instilled in me when customers, people in general mattered_."  Good customer service starts with us in our dealings with each other.  It just may regrow, or at least die more slowly.


----------



## Granny

I have to agree with the general service decline of many industries.  But honestly, we in America have only ourselves to blame.  We have made so many purchase decisions based solely on price that all the major retailers and service providers have had to focus on driving costs down.  Call it the "WalMart Syndrome".  We love the cheap items and cheap airfare.  Would the general population pay more for goods and services if better customer service were provided?  Current history shows that no, we wouldn't.  Same way that we are not willing to pay more for goods made in the USA.  

Businesses exist to make profits.  And none of them have a policy of providing poor customer service.  But we are so price driven in this country, we have left very little for them to work with.  That's why it's so refreshing to travel Southwest Airlines or patronize some businesses that still show good customer service.  But in general, the people of this country have voted with their wallet and the message is clear..."we don't care where it is made or how you treat me, just get it to me for a low, low price."

None of this makes the current business interaction any more fun to deal with.  And obviously I have over-generalized my comments.   But how many of us would choose an airline that cost $100 more per trip if they had better customer service than anyone else?

Okay, I'm off that soapbox now.


----------



## sleepydog25

Agree with each of you re: customer service.  The primary shift in focus the past three+ decades has been away from creating a product or service that would attract more, newer customers to keep the company's bottom line healthy toward cutting services (frequently through dumping large segments of the work force which by its very act usually means less response to customers' needs) in order to increase profit _margins_ that impress stockholders. Disney is as guilty as the next large corporation, only they had a better reputation to begin and they've not quite reached the threshold of customer dissatisfaction that would hurt them.  Yet. Other companies aren't so fortunate. We will almost always pay a little more to have better service, and we tend to eschew companies with terrible reputations. Starbucks is a good example of the former (I know some despise them lol). Their rewards program works great; they're a generally socially responsible company; and they stand behind what they sell. Do we pay a little extra for our lattes? Yes. Do we mind?  No. Sadly, I believe the genie to be out of the bag in terms of poor customer service except for the occasional outliers such as Costco, Starbucks, et. al. Disney? It remains to be seen if they can tiptoe the fine line to which they've committed themselves.


----------



## Dizny Dad

I think we may be seeing the advent of the brick and mortar stores.  How many of us are guilty of being "finger Printers", then run home and buying it on "the net" because it is cheaper with free shipping?  Yes, I am guilty of that, in some cases, but I love to frequent our M&P shops, not just because they offer customer service, but to try to slow down the demise of our local shops and economy.  It is hard to stop a tsunami, but we can try. 

But, hey, have you seen the latest virtual reality Disney World vacation?  You don't have to leave home, suffer the airlines, long car rides, long queue waits; all the stuff that is crappy is gone!  And our Lodge can be made into what ever year you want it to be!  No more Boulder Ridge or Copper Creek decisions!  And the hot tub can be yours, alone!  Make it your vacation! Just your family, good ol' Humphrey, and the Lodge as Stan left it!


----------



## Flossbolna

Granny said:


> But how many of us would choose an airline that cost $100 more per trip if they had better customer service than anyone else?



Maybe not $100, but $50 yes I would. When flying to WDW from Germany I always shop around for deals. But there are a few airlines that I would not book with even when the flight was slightly cheaper. Actually around $100 is when I will consider a less customer oriented airline over one that is better in my opinion. On such a long flight it really does matter if your flight attendants are friendly and will give you as much water as you want.


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> I think we may be seeing the advent of the brick and mortar stores.  How many of us are guilty of being "finger Printers", then run home and buying it on "the net" because it is cheaper with free shipping?  Yes, I am guilty of that, in some cases, but I love to frequent our M&P shops, not just because they offer customer service, but to try to slow down the demise of our local shops and economy.  It is hard to stop a tsunami, but we can try.
> 
> But, hey, have you seen the latest virtual reality Disney World vacation?  You don't have to leave home, suffer the airlines, long car rides, long queue waits; all the stuff that is crappy is gone!  And our Lodge can be made into what ever year you want it to be!  No more Boulder Ridge or Copper Creek decisions!  And the hot tub can be yours, alone!  Make it your vacation! Just your family, good ol' Humphrey, and the Lodge as Stan left it!



Stan.....sigh....

I'm guilty too, DDad, of being the perpetual bargain hunter.  But sometimes, if the store is a good one, I do bite the bullet and pay a little more for the item, but that is rare.

We are heading down tomorrow AM.  Thank you everyone for all of your insight and help!  Happy Thanksgiving

Muushka and Mr. Muush


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Dizny Dad said:


> But, hey, have you seen the latest virtual reality Disney World vacation?  You don't have to leave home, suffer the airlines, long car rides, long queue waits; all the stuff that is crappy is gone!  And our Lodge can be made into what ever year you want it to be!  No more Boulder Ridge or Copper Creek decisions!  And the hot tub can be yours, alone!  Make it your vacation! Just your family, good ol' Humphrey, and the Lodge as Stan left it!



Now that is a future I hope never to see. I may praise Amazon for its convenience but I'm still old fashioned when it comes to customer service. I work in insurance and I think at least my industry will see a swing back to agents vs 1-800 numbers and 24hr a day insurance buying online. I just hope it's sooner than later.


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> Stan.....sigh....
> 
> I'm guilty too, DDad, of being the perpetual bargain hunter.  But sometimes, if the store is a good one, I do bite the bullet and pay a little more for the item, but that is rare.
> 
> We are heading down tomorrow AM.  Thank you everyone for all of your insight and help!  Happy Thanksgiving
> 
> Muushka and Mr. Muush



Y'all have a very safe trip and a wonderful time.


----------



## bobbiwoz

twokats said:


> Y'all have a very safe trip and a wonderful time.


Adding our good wishes to these!
Bobbi and Tom


----------



## jimmytammy

Another Mom n Pop supporter here.  I seek out the local vs. chains in eats, stores, etc. 
Dad, I like the virtual WDW idea, lets all go!


----------



## Granny

Virtual WDW?  Glad they finally caught up to us...we've had a virtual VWL on these boards for quite a while!  

Pull up a rocker and sit a spell.   Later on we'll go on a bison topiary hunt!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Virtual WDW?  Glad they finally caught up to us...we've had a virtual VWL on these boards for quite a while!
> 
> Pull up a rocker and sit a spell.   Later on we'll go on a bison topiary hunt!


I'm ready for the topiary hunt, *Granny*!  While we're at it, can we go geese hunting, as well?


----------



## jimmytammy

Lets include tree hunting while we are it


----------



## Granny

In the grand tradition of WildernessDad...






One for each night of my current countdown to VWL!  

I just might have to change my avatar!


----------



## pmaurer74

I saw pix that the tree was going up this morning.


----------



## jimmytammy

16 More Sleeps!!!!!
Sorry folks, can't contain my excitement, its been way too long since our last visit.
Especially excited to see our groupie friends from the past, and meeting some new ones
And the way its working out, we will be visiting the Lodge...TWICE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

pmaurer74
Thanks for reporting in on the tree, where is my like button
L
IK
                           ELI
                          KELI
KELIK
                        ELIKEL
                       IKELIKE
                      LIKELIKE
                     LIKELIKEL
                    IKELIKELIK
ELIKELIKELI
                  KELIKELIKELI
                 KELIKELIKELIK
ELIKELIKELIKEL
               IKELIKELIKELIKE
LIKE

There it is, finally found it


----------



## Granny

Very impressive, Jimmy....I like it!


----------



## sleepydog25

Nice job, *JT*!  Sadly, we won't be there this Christmas nor the next. Hoping to get there in 2018 for a long stay. Sigh.


----------



## twinklebug

I hear you Sly... no Disney holidays for us either, and my sister is no help as she texted me an image of a discount code she was mailed asking when we're returning. At the moment, our next trip is not even bookable.

Time is approaching for making Holiday 2017 plans soon. Though I have gifted my 2017 points to my son, he has no idea when they'll be able to use them ... so ... I think it might be a great chance to see the new Pandora land in AK (opening Summer 2017) and soak up some holiday spirit.

When's our 2017 Groupie meet?  Am I getting ahead of ourselves here?


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> I hear you Sly... no Disney holidays for us either, and my sister is no help as she texted me an image of a discount code she was mailed asking when we're returning. At the moment, our next trip is not even bookable.
> 
> Time is approaching for making Holiday 2017 plans soon. Though I have gifted my 2017 points to my son, he has no idea when they'll be able to use them ... so ... I think it might be a great chance to see the new Pandora land in AK (opening Summer 2017) and soak up some holiday spirit.
> 
> When's our 2017 Groupie meet?  Am I getting ahead of ourselves here?


It's never too soon to start planning!  I believe there will a few Groupies at the World with connecting dates in May:  
twokats 1-10 *VWL *
DiznyDi & Dad 5-14 *AKL-Club and SSR *
Granny 4-11 *VWL *
Sleepydog & Luv 6-13 *VWL*
bobbiwoz 10-13 *BCV
*
I feel a mini-meet coming on!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

VWL photos today


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

I tried to post some additional photos, but they are evidently too large. Some of this may have already been disclosed, but I can confirm zero entry on left side of pool and the deep part appears to be around 6 feet. Lots of work going on around pool for what I see as being boulders and rock work this runs along the entire lake side of the pool now! There is a block structure being built that will be restrooms and changing area. Also, each of the cabins will be a different color; earth tones. I saw a deep brown, maroon, light brown and light green. A lot going on! They are also currently refurbing the outside eating area by the main pool.

The Christmas decoration are top notch as usual and the best on property! I tried to bottle the scent from the villas but just couldn't get it figured out


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

More photos


----------



## TCRAIG

sleepydog25 said:


> It's never too soon to start planning!  I believe there will a few Groupies at the World with connecting dates in May:
> twokats 1-10 *VWL *
> DiznyDi & Dad 5-14 *AKL-Club and SSR *
> Granny 4-11 *VWL *
> Sleepydog & Luv 6-13 *VWL*
> bobbiwoz 10-13 *BCV
> *
> I feel a mini-meet coming on!


Tcraig and hubby will be at BWV May 6-13.


----------



## sleepydog25

TCRAIG said:


> Tcraig and hubby will be at BWV May 6-13.


Sounds like a growing group!


----------



## twokats

sleepydog25 said:


> It's never too soon to start planning!  I believe there will a few Groupies at the World with connecting dates in May:
> twokats 1-10 *VWL *
> DiznyDi & Dad 5-14 *AKL-Club and SSR *
> Granny 4-11 *VWL *
> Sleepydog & Luv 6-13 *VWL*
> bobbiwoz 10-13 *BCV
> *
> I feel a mini-meet coming on!



Yes!!  Kati and I would love to finally meet you Sleepy.


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats said:


> Yes!!  Kati and I would love to finally meet you Sleepy.


Kathy, you and Kati's lives will never be the same again...run, run very far away!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Any chance we may hear some info about the opening of CCC at the annual meeting? Seems to me they should be near the timeframe to at least reveal the PPP and booking timeframes.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Kathy, you and Kati's lives will never be the same again...run, run very far away!!


Mwah, hah, hah! * JT *knows whereof he speaks!    Look forward to meeting you two, as well, *KathyKati*. . .


----------



## Granny

BWV Dreamin said:


> Any chance we may hear some info about the opening of CCC at the annual meeting? Seems to me they should be near the timeframe to at least reveal the PPP and booking timeframes.




I'm not sure what PPP means, but I don't think they do much announcing until they are ready to sell.  And from the looks of things, that may not be for another year until PBV is much closer to selling out.  

CCV may get some mention at the annual meeting as going forward according to schedule.  But I wouldn't expect any details from them at this point.  The best bet would be to try to corner the resort manager after the meeting.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> More photos



Oh yay!!!! Finally we're seeing the Boulders that we're named for!  

Along that note - I called MS a week or so ago and was completing a waitlist.  The CM asked me what contract I'd like the points taken from - I had been debating and finally decided to use our original home contract - BUT I found I didn't know what to say!  Finally I said "well, I'd like to use from the Boulder whatever it's called now".  The CM snorted and said that there was no way she was going to refer to that name - it would always be Villas at Wilderness Lodge.  I wanted her to become my personal go to CM.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> I'm not sure what PPP means, but I don't think they do much announcing until they are ready to sell.  And from the looks of things, that may not be for another year until PBV is much closer to selling out.
> 
> CCV may get some mention at the annual meeting as going forward according to schedule.  But I wouldn't expect any details from them at this point.  The best bet would be to try to corner the resort manager after the meeting.



Granny - I really don't think they'll wait for PVB to sell out.  They'll start announcing and selling as soon as they are anywhere near occupancy and having the new amenities ready.  My guess - somewhere in the 4-6 month range of occupancy (although PVB was really short).  If betting, I'd say we'll hear something in March or even sooner.


----------



## wildernessDad

sleepydog25 said:


> It's never too soon to start planning!  I believe there will a few Groupies at the World with connecting dates in May:
> twokats 1-10 *VWL *
> DiznyDi & Dad 5-14 *AKL-Club and SSR *
> Granny 4-11 *VWL *
> Sleepydog & Luv 6-13 *VWL*
> bobbiwoz 10-13 *BCV
> *
> I feel a mini-meet coming on!


We'll be there in May!  Please add us to the list!
wildernessDad 6-13 *PVB*


----------



## sleepydog25

wildernessDad said:


> We'll be there in May!  Please add us to the list!
> wildernessDad 6-13 *PVB*


You are on the list! I'm thinking this can no longer be called a mini-meet; instead, we're now officially going to call it the Always Gonna Be VWL Spring Groupie Meet, aka AGBV Meet (or someone come up with something catchy and we'll change it )!  

*KAT* - love that CM's thinking!


----------



## Granny

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> I tried to post some additional photos, but they are evidently too large. Some of this may have already been disclosed, but I can confirm zero entry on left side of pool and the deep part appears to be around 6 feet. Lots of work going on around pool for what I see as being boulders and rock work this runs along the entire lake side of the pool now! There is a block structure being built that will be restrooms and changing area. Also, each of the cabins will be a different color; earth tones. I saw a deep brown, maroon, light brown and light green. A lot going on! They are also currently refurbing the outside eating area by the main pool.
> 
> The Christmas decoration are top notch as usual and the best on property! I tried to bottle the scent from the villas but just couldn't get it figured out



Thanks for the detective work, *Friendly*!   You have the clearest picture yet of the zero entry so nicely done.  



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Oh yay!!!! Finally we're seeing the Boulders that we're named for!
> 
> Along that note - I called MS a week or so ago and was completing a waitlist.  The CM asked me what contract I'd like the points taken from - I had been debating and finally decided to use our original home contract - BUT I found I didn't know what to say!  Finally I said "well, I'd like to use from the Boulder whatever it's called now".  The CM snorted and said that there was no way she was going to refer to that name - it would always be Villas at Wilderness Lodge.  I wanted her to become my personal go to CM.



*Kathy*...absolutely that CM is a keeper!  



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Granny - I really don't think they'll wait for PVB to sell out.  They'll start announcing and selling as soon as they are anywhere near occupancy and having the new amenities ready.  My guess - somewhere in the 4-6 month range of occupancy (although PVB was really short).  If betting, I'd say we'll hear something in March or even sooner.



Hard to say, but if PBV is not moving as well as they'd like, they might hold off.  Just seems like they are in no rush on the CCV project.  On the other hand, if CCV has a similar price per point (hey, I just figured out what PPP stands for!   ) and point schedule, they might want to roll out CCV to help PBV sales.


----------



## wildernessDad

So, for December, 2017, I'm thinking VWL from Dec 2 - Dec 9.  I've invited my youngest daughter, Sarah.  She made Gambit's Top 40 Under 40 List in New Orleans.  She's the first one listed.
http://www.bestofneworleans.com/gambit/gambits-40-under-40-class-of-2016/Content?oid=3054959


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

All this talk of meets and I'll be missing them all.    Miss December by a coupe of days I think and will be at WDW towards the later part of April this year instead of May.


----------



## wdrl

Be sure to check out the Winter 2016 issue of Disney Files, specifically page 9.

According to article,

the former Hidden Springs Pool will be called Boulder Ridge Cove;

it will have a zero-depth entry pool;

it should open Summer 2017;

it looks like it will have cabanas;

it will have a water tower; and

it will have a rock wall surrounding at least part of the pool.

Here is a scan from the Disney Files Magazine showing an artist rendering of Boulder Ridge Cove:


----------



## twinklebug

wdrl said:


>


Glad for those of you who like this, but there should be trees where all those rooftops and rock piles are. No wilderness feel at all. 
Let the real grieving for the hidden springs pool begin.... I think I'm going to cry.


----------



## DenLo

It looks like they are planning on replanting a number of trees around the pool area.  And it is nice to know that there will be limited entry areas to the pool and guests staying at the cabins will not be able to walk over to the pool directly but will need to follow sidewalks around so I hope even more trees will grow tall again between the pool and the cabins.

I think the story keeps in the Pacific Northwest theming of the resort since it opened. Although I am not sure about the brown water tower in the middle.  It looks too rusty too me to find it attractive.  But if it turns out to be a slide it might be a nice addition.


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> Kathy, you and Kati's lives will never be the same again...run, run very far away!!





sleepydog25 said:


> Mwah, hah, hah! * JT *knows whereof he speaks!    Look forward to meeting you two, as well, *KathyKati*. . .



I guess I will have to take my chances with you Sleepy, since I can't run anymore.  Should be interesting!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Glad for those of you who like this, but there should be trees where all those rooftops and rock piles are. No wilderness feel at all.
> Let the real grieving for the hidden springs pool begin.... I think I'm going to cry.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Uh, it's just clicking now but could they have chosen a less natural looking pool than this?  All the sharp angles - so not wilderness.  

The water tower doesn't look like it could be a slide - just something for ambiance.


----------



## jimmytammy

wdrl said:


> Be sure to check out the Winter 2016 issue of Disney Files, specifically page 9.
> 
> According to article,
> 
> the former Hidden Springs Pool will be called Boulder Ridge Cove;
> 
> it will have a zero-depth entry pool;
> 
> it should open Summer 2017;
> 
> it looks like it will have cabanas;
> 
> it will have a water tower; and
> 
> it will have a rock wall surrounding at least part of the pool.
> 
> Here is a scan from the Disney Files Magazine showing an artist rendering of Boulder Ridge Cove:


wdrl,
Thanks for adding this picture, it really gives me a better idea of how its all going to look now overall.  I showed it to TammyNC, and she replied "so stupid" and CaptainD uttered what I believe was a curse word under his breath
Since I don't see a diving board, wonder if that means we can jump off those "boulders"?


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats, you have been warned


----------



## hebbynan

wildernessDad said:


> So, for December, 2017, I'm thinking VWL from Dec 2 - Dec 9.  I've invited my youngest daughter, Sarah.  She made Gambit's Top 40 Under 40 List in New Orleans.  She's the first one listed.
> http://www.bestofneworleans.com/gambit/gambits-40-under-40-class-of-2016/Content?oid=3054959



WildernessDad that is awesome! Your DD sounds like an amazing person.  You have every right to be proud! Big Kudos to your daughter! She is making an impact in young lives and that is just AWESOME!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> twokats, you have been warned


Moi?? 

As for the rendition of the new pool, it looks better than the current construction site.  However, just about anything would. It appears to me the general drift in direction is toward a west-themed resort vice a northwest theme.  Perhaps in the end, it will blend in with the current thematic elements that made the Lodge so wonderful, but at least at first glance, this pool seems a bit jarring to the senses.  I agree about the angles of the pool, as well. Looks quite geometric when geothermal would have been better.  Perhaps it was cheaper to build this way?  While lovely enough in its own right, that rendition doesn't make it appear to fit in. . .

And *WDad*, that is a wonderful acknowledgement of your daughter's accomplishments!  I especially like her drink of choice.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Granny said:


> I'm not sure what PPP means, but I don't think they do much announcing until they are ready to sell.  And from the looks of things, that may not be for another year until PBV is much closer to selling out.
> 
> CCV may get some mention at the annual meeting as going forward according to schedule.  But I wouldn't expect any details from them at this point.  The best bet would be to try to corner the resort manager after the meeting.


PPP- price per point.  I need SOME info...... this construction is really wearing on me. Booked three nights post cruise for next Oct. I'd like to try to switch to the the new CCV at 7 months.


----------



## DenLo

Based on the article in the Disney Files they are saying the pool is an abandoned rock quarry. 

Here is the backstory:



> Such rejuvenating transformations were common the Pacific Northwest following the mid-20th-century fading of the Transcontinental Railroad, as locals turned rails into trails, repurposing everything from bridges and tunnels to cranes and quarries.
> 
> A nearby "Boulder Ridge Railway and Minging Co." water tower and vintage mine cart will be amount the pool area's landmark reminders of its pioneering past.



So I think the brown cylinder item in the middle is a mining water tower and the other part is a crane.  Perhaps there is some sort of water feature, dumping water into the pool for kids to get wetter.  

I have to admit that my first reaction to the water tower was that it was ugly but now I think it is just not what I think of as old time water towers.  I guess I have watched to many westerns in my youth.


----------



## wdrl

Other than being able to see what the new Boulder Ridge Cove will look like, the most important takeaway from the Disney Files article is that the pool construction will be finished by Summer 2017.  Its not going to drag on until the Winter or into 2018.  So, if anyone is thinking of staying at Boulder Ridge beginning in October 2017 or later, they won't have to worry about construction noises.

I suspect that not only the Boulder Ridge Cove will open by Summer 2017, but that the new lakefront restaurant will also be open by then.  And if the restaurant is open, then the walkway between the Cove and Wilderness Lodge's main pool will also be open.

That's not to say that all the construction at Copper Creek will be finished by Summer 2017.  In all likelihood, Disney will still be working on some of the lake side cabins.  But those cabins that are nearest the Boulder Ridge Cove will probably be completed and ready for occupancy.

I have also looked at the water tower being added to the Boulder Ridge Cove.  I can't see how it could have a slide but I agree with Denlo that it will be some type of a water feature with cascading water.


----------



## sleepydog25

DenLo said:


> Based on the article in the Disney Files they are saying the pool is an abandoned rock quarry.
> 
> Here is the backstory:
> 
> 
> 
> So I think the brown cylinder item in the middle is a mining water tower and the other part is a crane.  Perhaps there is some sort of water feature, dumping water into the pool for kids to get wetter.
> 
> I have to admit that my first reaction to the water tower was that it was ugly but now I think it is just not what I think of as old time water towers.  I guess I have watched to many westerns in my youth.


Okay, I will give credit where due, and at least it appears the Imagineers have attempted to create a plausible backstory.  I still think it looks western vice northwestern, though. Personally, I would have appreciated something more along the lines of an old sawmill operation. Then again, no one asked me.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I'm not certain how many of you grew up actually swimming in a quarry turned swimming pool but I actually did!    And.....this looks nothing like it.  Must be the difference between a _Mid_west granite quarry and a _North_west rock quarry.  Still, Imagineering just doesn't have it here IMO even after hearing the new backstory.  

Did everyone also see the info about the new restaurant?  

http://blog.touringplans.com/2016/11/23/disneys-wilderness-lodge-to-receive-new-amenities/
_"Besides the pool, there will also be a new quick-service location called Geyser Point Bar & Grill. The new areas will include ample outdoor seating."_

and http://wdwnt.com/blog/2016/11/disne...s-pool-enhancements-disneys-wilderness-lodge/
_"Beyond the new pool space, scheduled enhancements to the resort are “chugging along” and include a brand-new bar & grill, in addition to a quick-service restaurant. Geyser Point Bar & Grill will be located in the heart of the feature pool area of Disney’s Wilderness Lodge, where guests can grab a bite to eat as they lounge by the resort’s main pool. The rendering for this area highlights ample outdoor seating and architecture that looks right at home with that of the existing Lodge, as well as Boulder Ridge Villas."_

Trout Pass has to be a goner.......


----------



## twinklebug

I agree Kat, Trout Pass, as a bar, will go. The bar is quite cute, but the exhausted look of the bartenders working there tells me it is not laid out well for their use. This may be a good thing for them. Now, would Disney remove Trout pass, or re-purpose it? I love the little building. Would be nice to see it stay.

Roaring Forks is suspect for being axed too if the new food service location is all that they make it sound to be. Part of the draw to WL to me is being able to stay dry while grabbing lunch or dinner in stormy weather. I hope Roaring Forks stays.


----------



## Starwind

THis article has not just the already posted above pic of the new pool, but also a rendering of the new Geyser Point Bar and Grill, and a bunch of construction photos without the fence

https://*******.com/wilderness-lodge-dvc-construction-update/


----------



## Starwind

twinklebug said:


> Roaring Forks is suspect for being axed too if the new food service location is all that they make it sound to be. Part of the draw to WL to me is being able to stay dry while grabbing lunch or dinner in stormy weather. I hope Roaring Forks stays.



This is one of the big draws for us too:  interior halways and access to the restaurants.  especially important too for those os using an ECV (which don't like getting wet in the rain going from a room building to a food building).

SW


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> I agree Kat, Trout Pass, as a bar, will go. The bar is quite cute, but the exhausted look of the bartenders working there tells me it is not laid out well for their use. This may be a good thing for them. Now, would Disney remove Trout pass, or re-purpose it? I love the little building. Would be nice to see it stay.
> 
> Roaring Forks is suspect for being axed too if the new food service location is all that they make it sound to be. Part of the draw to WL to me is being able to stay dry while grabbing lunch or dinner in stormy weather. I hope Roaring Forks stays.





Starwind said:


> THis article has not just the already posted above pic of the new pool, but also a rendering of the new Geyser Point Bar and Grill, and a bunch of construction photos without the fence
> 
> https://*******.com/wilderness-lodge-dvc-construction-update/




Oh yes, Roaring Fork has to be a goner too.....not a fan of not having cover to the QS though either.


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> twokats, you have been warned





sleepydog25 said:


> Moi??



OK, you two.  I have enough males around here (my husband, 4 sons and 2 male puppydogs) that I think I can handle one little sleepydog!!


----------



## sleepydog25

*KAT*, your comment regarding the quarry swimming hole made me laugh out loud.  Too funny. Again, I wonder why not an old sawmill or some mining operation that would better fit the northwest. Or better yet, how about a nod to the Native American population from that area which would have keeping with much of the theme at our Lodge? I'm beginning to believe the division has become just Gineering and lacking Imagin(ation).  In the course of world events, this is but a mere pothole, yet it's still makes me sigh.  

As for the new eatery, I'm going to be a provocateur and disagree with the current thinking.  I believe Roaring Fork will survive. If we look at other deluxe resorts, I believe each has more than one QS and I see no cause for that trend to stop. Further, if we look at the issue in terms of sheer numbers, the prevailing theory is that the south wing of the main Lodge is being refurbished into DVC suites primarily due to the Lodge often being underbooked, with the assumption being that DVC suites will be more often fully reserved. That would mean more people at the Lodge complex rather than fewer or being static. It's not much of a leap, then, to assume Disney will want to continue to have enough eating options to satisfy all the guests. Moreover, if you're booked into a far end of the hallway, top three or four floors of the Lodge, I just don't know that Disney would want to force those guests to walk all the way over to the DVC area just to grab a quick bite. In essence, that would make them feel a bit like second-class citizens. So, I believe RF will survive in some form or another. In the same manner, I don't believe Territory Lounge will disappear, either, just because they'll have a new bar on the beach. I do think Trout Pass is a goner; however, my prediction is RF and TL will stay.  

Beyond that, *Luv* and I hope that you each have a cozy, loving, and genuinely happy Thanksgiving!

P.S. *Kathy*, I've no doubt you can handle me.  Sounds like you've had plenty of experience.  Besides, *Chris* will be there to help.


----------



## bobbiwoz

OH my!  My next stay at VWL will be before next year's Member Cruise. I am looking forward to being there.  I am interested in seeing just how large that pool is.  It sort of reminds me of Jambo's pool.

Happy Thanksgiving all!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Thanksgiving Folks!!!!


----------



## twokats

sleepydog25 said:


> P.S. *Kathy*, I've no doubt you can handle me.  Sounds like you've had plenty of experience.  Besides, *Chris* will be there to help.



So right, Sleepy, plus I forgot two more parts of the male equation in my family. . . my grandson and soon to be born great-grandson!!
Plus along with Chris, there is my sweet Kati.  And let me tell you, her brothers are afraid of their little sister, so I think we will be fine.
But Jimmy, I will keep your warning in mind.


----------



## Granny

​


----------



## wildernessDad

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Granny

Here's the latest news from the official Disney Parks Blog about our beloved resort construction:

_Those who’ve visited Disney’s Wilderness Lodge recently may have noticed that the Disney Vacation Club accommodations formerly known as The Villas at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge have assumed a new name – Boulder Ridge Villas at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge. This new name more accurately reflects the railroad theming of Disney’s Wilderness Lodge and complements the storyline of the resort.

But that’s not all that’s changing at the resort. A sweeping re-imagination of the former Hidden Springs Pool area will help tell the richly layered backstory of Boulder Ridge. Depicted in the artist rendering below and scheduled to open in summer 2017, Boulder Ridge Cove will feature an expanded sun deck and zero-depth-entry pool in what appears to have been an abandoned rock quarry._



_Such rejuvenating transformations were common in the Pacific Northwest following the mid-20th-century fading of the Transcontinental Railroad, as locals turned rails into trails – repurposing everything from bridges and tunnels to cranes and quarries. A nearby “Boulder Ridge Railway and Mining Co.” water tower will be among the pool area’s landmark reminders of its pioneering past, while a vintage mine cart supports the mining theme with an affectionate nod to Disney history.

Beyond the new pool space, scheduled enhancements to the resort are “chugging along” and include a brand-new bar & grill, in addition to a quick-service restaurant. Geyser Point Bar & Grill will be located in the heart of the feature pool area of Disney’s Wilderness Lodge, where Members and guests can grab a bite to eat as they lounge by the resort’s main pool. The rendering for this area highlights ample outdoor seating and architecture that looks right at home with that of the existing Lodge, as well as Boulder Ridge Villas._
​So that's the latest.  We now officially know that the new restaurant will be called Geyser Point Bar & Grill and will be a counter service restaurant. 

So Trout Pass bar will almost certainly be scrapped.  Roaring Fork may be endangered as well.

I just hope those trees grow roof high in a hurry.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> *KAT*, your comment regarding the quarry swimming hole made me laugh out loud.  Too funny. Again, I wonder why not an old sawmill or some mining operation that would better fit the northwest. Or better yet, how about a nod to the Native American population from that area which would have keeping with much of the theme at our Lodge? I'm beginning to believe the division has become just Gineering and lacking Imagin(ation).  In the course of world events, this is but a mere pothole, yet it's still makes me sigh.
> 
> As for the new eatery, I'm going to be a provocateur and disagree with the current thinking.  I believe Roaring Fork will survive. If we look at other deluxe resorts, I believe each has more than one QS and I see no cause for that trend to stop. Further, if we look at the issue in terms of sheer numbers, the prevailing theory is that the south wing of the main Lodge is being refurbished into DVC suites primarily due to the Lodge often being underbooked, with the assumption being that DVC suites will be more often fully reserved. That would mean more people at the Lodge complex rather than fewer or being static. It's not much of a leap, then, to assume Disney will want to continue to have enough eating options to satisfy all the guests. Moreover, if you're booked into a far end of the hallway, top three or four floors of the Lodge, I just don't know that Disney would want to force those guests to walk all the way over to the DVC area just to grab a quick bite. In essence, that would make them feel a bit like second-class citizens. So, I believe RF will survive in some form or another. In the same manner, I don't believe Territory Lounge will disappear, either, just because they'll have a new bar on the beach. I do think Trout Pass is a goner; however, my prediction is RF and TL will stay.
> 
> Beyond that, *Luv* and I hope that you each have a cozy, loving, and genuinely happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> P.S. *Kathy*, I've no doubt you can handle me.  Sounds like you've had plenty of experience.  Besides, *Chris* will be there to help.



I hope your correct Sleepy - I really like Roaring Fork!  It may have minimal QS offerings compared to others but we always find something to enjoy and it does have the best treat - the Magic Bar!  And it's far and away my favorite for the design and atmosphere. 

I agree that Territory Lounge will likely survive.  These days Disney is recognizing the margins in alcohol.   And since it seems certain that AP is staying it still remains a good spot for a lounge.  I'm happy for that as I also enjoy the atmosphere there too.  It and the Crew's Cup Lounge over at YC are favorites.  

I'm afraid I'm going to snort every time I read about that pool being an abandoned rock quarry though!  The themes you mentioned seem much better fits IMO.  Gineering!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY




----------



## twokats

Happy Thanksgiving!! to all my groupie friends.  Enjoy your turkey and dressing, football games and if you go anywhere on Black Friday. . . . Be Safe!


----------



## pmaurer74

Can someone verify it the workout facility is open yet? I saw it was supposed to open in October.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I hope your correct Sleepy - I really like Roaring Fork!  It may have minimal QS offerings compared to others but we always find something to enjoy and it does have the best treat - the Magic Bar!  And it's far and away my favorite for the design and atmosphere.
> 
> I agree that Territory Lounge will likely survive.  These days Disney is recognizing the margins in alcohol.   And since it seems certain that AP is staying it still remains a good spot for a lounge.  I'm happy for that as I also enjoy the atmosphere there too.  It and the Crew's Cup Lounge over at YC are favorites.
> 
> I'm afraid I'm going to snort every time I read about that pool being an abandoned rock quarry though!  The themes you mentioned seem much better fits IMO.  Gineering!


Well, that's my story and I'm sticking with it.    As for our fave RF treat, it's the made-to-order Mickey waffles--steaming hot and ready to eat--that come with various toppings.  Would truly miss those!


----------



## Starwind

sleepydog25 said:


> *KAT*, your comment regarding the quarry swimming hole made me laugh out loud.  Too funny. Again, I wonder why not an old sawmill or some mining operation that would better fit the northwest.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Ah, but with a quarry one "can" swim in the old quarry hole...   At least they can resemble a huge huge pool     (we'll ignore how dangerous most of them are)
> 
> With a mine... that would be swimming in the tailings pond ?  Not so much fun
> 
> SW


----------



## Granny

pmaurer74 said:


> Can someone verify it the workout facility is open yet? I saw it was supposed to open in October.



I'm not sure if it is open or not.  *Twokats* will the next Groupie checking into VWL on 11/30 so maybe she can confirm for you?


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT
Your thoughts on it being an old quarry are spot on.  I live near one, visited many times as a kid and it seemed more like a mini Grand Canyon too me, which would have been more in line with a Wilderness theme IMO than that squared look they created.  Apparently the fellows who mined that quarry decided that before they abandoned it, they needed to square it up a bit before leaving that final day of work


----------



## twokats

Granny said:


> I'm not sure if it is open or not.  *Twokats* will the next Groupie checking into VWL on 11/30 so maybe she can confirm for you?



Will do!!!


----------



## twinklebug

Just going to put this here while I grab a cup of water...

http://www.outsideonline.com/2132016/ode-imperfect-21st-century-american-cabin

His conclusions are pretty spot on as to how I feel about VWL & FW.


----------



## Granny

Okay Groupies, I read on another board from a typically reliable source that CCV will in fact include Grand Villas as well as the studios, 1BRs and 2BRs.  Apparently the cabins will be 2BR units though that confirmation seemed less sure.

No official word on any of this yet, but this person seems to have a pipeline to a pretty reliable source at Disney.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Okay Groupies, I read on another board from a typically reliable source that CCV will in fact include Grand Villas as well as the studios, 1BRs and 2BRs.  Apparently the cabins will be 2BR units though that confirmation seemed less sure.
> 
> No official word on any of this yet, but this person seems to have a pipeline to a pretty reliable source at Disney.



Makes sense to me.  I've previously speculated that the end of the wing will be GV's as it fits the design that DVC has done at a couple other locations - specifically VGF and Aulani.  I seriously hope those cabins are not just over priced 2BR's though.


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> As to the Airline discussion . . . hating United, South West, Delta, Etc., , Yeah, it is so easy to do.  My experiences have shown me that the US domestic carriers are indeed the worst experience one can have in the air.  Now there are always exceptions, like the time I flew on a tail dragger out of San Pedro Sula, Honduras; the window frame had separated from the plane's body and the wind blew in my face while we flew about 6 feet over the water to get to an island off the coast.  No problem though, the nice man beside me saw me watching him pray as we took off, he then bowed his head for a moment and reached over and touched my knee.  Many thanks to him and his family for that (really).  But some of the very best planes and experiences have been on foreign carriers.  The domestic airlines in China have proven to be excellent in my experience, not only in new, wonderful airplanes, but in courteous service and amenities, even for the cattle car group.  The European carriers also have proven to be wonderful as well.  Trump was correct when he stated that our airports are like flying into third world facilities.
> 
> We really need to address the country's infrastructure and common courtesy's for each other.  Remember what John and Paul said (The apostles? No, the Beatles)  All we need is Love.
> 
> Ok . . . I'm done now.  Sorry.





Granny said:


> I have to agree with the general service decline of many industries.  But honestly, we in America have only ourselves to blame.  We have made so many purchase decisions based solely on price that all the major retailers and service providers have had to focus on driving costs down.  Call it the "WalMart Syndrome".  We love the cheap items and cheap airfare.  Would the general population pay more for goods and services if better customer service were provided?  Current history shows that no, we wouldn't.  Same way that we are not willing to pay more for goods made in the USA.
> 
> Businesses exist to make profits.  And none of them have a policy of providing poor customer service.  But we are so price driven in this country, we have left very little for them to work with.  That's why it's so refreshing to travel Southwest Airlines or patronize some businesses that still show good customer service.  But in general, the people of this country have voted with their wallet and the message is clear..."we don't care where it is made or how you treat me, just get it to me for a low, low price."
> 
> None of this makes the current business interaction any more fun to deal with.  And obviously I have over-generalized my comments.   But how many of us would choose an airline that cost $100 more per trip if they had better customer service than anyone else?
> 
> Okay, I'm off that soapbox now.



Sorry getting back to this conversation a little later.  I agree with both of these comments.   Speaking as someone in a customer service driven business it's everything & what sets me apart from OTAs.  I don't believe the majority of large corporations know what good customer service is anymore.  IMO it's small businesses that provide the level of service people want but often times aren't willing to pay extra for or go out of their way to obtain.  Quick & cheap is the motto of this generation.  Consumers these days do not understand the difference between price & value.  Sure you just saved $50 or $100 but you're going to be a flight with multiple connections & spend 18 hours of your day traveling.  Is that really worth it?  And people might say they don't care about customer service only price but guess who they call when their flight is canceled & they can't get anyone on the phone at Expedia?   They call me but at that point there is nothing I can do to help them.   Today is small business Saturday.  I'd like to encourage all of you to get out & support your local small businesses.  Your friends, your neighbors, your community.  If we want things to change it needs to start with us & start small.  Ok now I'm off my soapbox too.   



KAT4DISNEY said:


> All this talk of meets and I'll be missing them all.    Miss December by a coupe of days I think and will be at WDW towards the later part of April this year instead of May.



Me too.        I only have plans for March & Oct. next year.  I don't think they'll be a Christmas trip next year.  

I hope you all had a great Thanksgiving with your loved ones!


----------



## DVC Jen

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Uh, it's just clicking now but could they have chosen a less natural looking pool than this?  All the sharp angles - so not wilderness.
> 
> The water tower doesn't look like it could be a slide - just something for ambiance.



I completely agree. I don't mind the pool area so much, but the squared off harsh lines do not look natural.  I really wish they would have made it look more like a lake surrounded by boulders.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> I'm not sure if it is open or not.  *Twokats* will the next Groupie checking into VWL on 11/30 so maybe she can confirm for you?


I just read on the Lodge thread over on the Resorts forums that Sturdy Branches is currently open. Hopefully, *Kathy* can confirm in a few days.


----------



## Dean Marino

Granny said:


> Okay Groupies, I read on another board from a typically reliable source that CCV will in fact include Grand Villas as well as the studios, 1BRs and 2BRs.  Apparently the cabins will be 2BR units though that confirmation seemed less sure.
> 
> No official word on any of this yet, but this person seems to have a pipeline to a pretty reliable source at Disney.




Having seen the construction on those cabins, up close?  JUST 2BR?  They really look bigger than that....  If they didn't put in lofts, they wasted a LOT of space.

Now - a little gripe?  Some of those cabins are starting to get painted.  The Yellow's, Pepto-Pinks, and Greys look terrible.  More like the old Toon Town .


----------



## horselover

Dean Marino said:


> Now - a little gripe?  Some of those cabins are starting to get painted.  The Yellow's, Pepto-Pinks, and Greys look terrible.  More like the old Toon Town .



Where did you see those pictures? I'd like to see that.  Last time I was there there was no painting going on.  Those are very odd color combos.


----------



## DiznyDi

Whew - well we made it through the (multiple) Thanksgiving festivities and subsequent shopping.  But I must confess that the bulk of my shopping was done online this year.  I had a few extra minutes this morning so went back over the thread to catch up.  

Does anyone know if the new CCV's will have a club level?  The artists rendition looks nice (thanks Granny), but I will miss the 'old' and comfortable lodge.

Muush - I hope you had a blast with the family!

BHGM is just around the corner!  Look out TOWL, Groupies are headed your way!


----------



## Dean Marino

horselover said:


> Where did you see those pictures? I'd like to see that.  Last time I was there there was no painting going on.  Those are very odd color combos.




These were not pictures - they were first hand observations .  We just got back from VWL last week.  Got to stay in 2531, with a GREAT balcony view of the construction .

Sandy did post a number of photos on Humphrey's Site, under Visitor Posts....


----------



## twinklebug

Dean Marino said:


> Having seen the construction on those cabins, up close?  JUST 2BR?  They really look bigger than that....  If they didn't put in lofts, they wasted a LOT of space.
> 
> Now - a little gripe?  Some of those cabins are starting to get painted.  The Yellow's, Pepto-Pinks, and Greys look terrible.  More like the old Toon Town .



Pepto-pink sounds like insulation perhaps? Let's hope it is not going to be a final cabin color.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Pepto-pink sounds like insulation perhaps? Let's hope it is not going to be a final cabin color.



  It's strange that they are all different colors but I'd also expect that the painting would be one of the very last steps and wouldn't think the final color would be completed yet.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dean Marino said:


> Now - a little gripe? Some of those cabins are starting to get painted. The Yellow's, Pepto-Pinks, and Greys look terrible. More like the old Toon Town .


Yuck!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Welp, 11 days until our WDW vacation at Boulder.... I mean Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge!  Wait list hasn't come through, but I still have it activated just in case.  Time to dance!


----------



## TCRAIG

wildernessDad said:


> Welp, 11 days until our WDW vacation at Boulder.... I mean Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge!  Wait list hasn't come through, but I still have it activated just in case.  Time to dance!
> -


See ya there!  So happy I was able to add another day at the Villas - 1 1Br was available for 1 night at the end of our stay - I felt it was Kismet that it was exactly what we needed - so I grabbed it!


----------



## horselover

Dean Marino said:


> These were not pictures - they were first hand observations .  We just got back from VWL last week.  Got to stay in 2531, with a GREAT balcony view of the construction .
> 
> Sandy did post a number of photos on Humphrey's Site, under Visitor Posts....



Ah I see.  Not sure what Humphrey's site is.  Obviously not the other board I frequent.   



twinklebug said:


> Pepto-pink sounds like insulation perhaps? Let's hope it is not going to be a final cabin color.



That's what I was thinking too.  Maybe it's insulation wrap.  Lets hope so because those colors sound awful & are totally out of place in that location.


----------



## Dean Marino

horselover said:


> Ah I see.  Not sure what Humphrey's site is.  Obviously not the other board I frequent.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was thinking too.  Maybe it's insulation wrap.  Lets hope so because those colors sound awful & are totally out of place in that location.




Nope.  Not insulation..... we just resided our house .  I KNOW insulation - even from a distance .


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

sleepydog25 said:


> Moi??
> 
> As for the rendition of the new pool, it looks better than the current construction site.  However, just about anything would. It appears to me the general drift in direction is toward a west-themed resort vice a northwest theme.



That's what I thought too. Seems similar to big thunder mountain railroad. 




KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm not certain how many of you grew up actually swimming in a quarry turned swimming pool but I actually did!    And.....this looks nothing like it.  Must be the difference between a _Mid_west granite quarry and a _North_west rock quarry.  Still, Imagineering just doesn't have it here IMO even after hearing the new backstory.



Doesn't look like the rock quarry turned swimming pool around here either.


I do wish there were more trees and they appear to be adding a few. I guess the struggle is adding a pool big enough to accommodate the two DVC resorts and finding room for trees plus a natural looking "wall around the pool".   I will admit my first reaction was that it looked awesome. It wasn't until I started looking at it that began to nitpick. I'm excited it will be finished for our trip next December!


----------



## horselover

Dean Marino said:


> Nope.  Not insulation..... we just resided our house .  I KNOW insulation - even from a distance .



Well so much for that theory.       Boo to that then!  What are they thinking with those colors?


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Well so much for that theory.       Boo to that then!  What are they thinking with those colors?


Shades of copper.    Not sure the base for the colors, but I'm also unconvinced those will be the colors when all is said and done. Still several months or more away from them opening.


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> Shades of copper.


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


>


Gosh, I hope I'm not right!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Gosh, I hope I'm not right!!



Green, orange, blueish green, black - all sounds lovely!


----------



## DVC Jen

Maybe the colors are primer?  We can hope right?  DH and I will be checking in on the 11th.  I will take pics and post them as I can.


----------



## sleepydog25

DVC Jen said:


> Maybe the colors are primer?  We can hope right?  DH and I will be checking in on the 11th.  I will take pics and post them as I can.


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Dean Marino

DVC Jen said:


> Maybe the colors are primer?  We can hope right?  DH and I will be checking in on the 11th.  I will take pics and post them as I can.



They COULD be..... but we were disturbed by the layout details....

Yellow, Pink, Grey - repeated down the line .  Too uniform of a pattern..... .


----------



## jimmytammy

Dean Marino said:


> They COULD be..... but we were disturbed by the layout details....
> 
> Yellow, Pink, Grey - repeated down the line . Too uniform of a pattern..... .


Sad, sad, sadSeems like a lot of thought went into the choice of colors...NOT!!


----------



## jimmytammy

We will be taking our son in law to WL/VWL twice in a few days to check the place out, etc.  For his own good(to keep his opinion on the upswing)we will avoid the construction side of VWL as much as possible, though we will be riding boat to the groupie meet so Im sure we can't avoid seeing some cabins, but for his own good, we will shield him from the construction as much as possible


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> We will be taking our son in law to WL/VWL twice in a few days to check the place out, etc.  For his own good(to keep his opinion on the upswing)we will avoid the construction side of VWL as much as possible, though we will be riding boat to the groupie meet so Im sure we can't avoid seeing some cabins, but for his own good, we will shield him from the construction as much as possible



Gee, that old parental question . . .should we protect our children from the realities of life that they will inevitably face in their own time?  Easy to answer when they are little, not so easy as they grow older.  But in this case, *Jimmy*, I'm on your side.  Just can't imagine someone in a Groupie Family having a less than enthusiastic opinion toward Our Lodge!  As you walk with the family toward the boats, maybe you should use the blindfold on your SIL that you always to use on him before the wedding . . . . . just sayin' . . . . . . . . . . . . see you in two weeks. You can tell us all how it worked out.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> We will be taking our son in law to WL/VWL twice in a few days to check the place out, etc.  For his own good(to keep his opinion on the upswing)we will avoid the construction side of VWL as much as possible, though we will be riding boat to the groupie meet so Im sure we can't avoid seeing some cabins, but for his own good, we will shield him from the construction as much as possible



*Jimmy*...I agree with *DDad*...this is probably a good idea.  After all, this will probably be your son in law's only trip while the construction is going on.  I'm sure that if he sees the area once it's complete he will be impressed.  Even though we may not like the new look, it will still be an impressive resort!

Now if we can just do something about the goofy cabin colors.  I'm sure the Imagineers will come up with some bogus backstory to explain that!


And our countdown is moving right along....


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*MDE tells me it's 15 days to go! *


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

I'm certainly not disputing anybodies description of the cabin colors, but I can confirm that the colors are definitely a finish coat and, as long as the the Groupie Meet doesn't stage a coup, are intended to be final. 

However, after just seeing them two days ago, I would describe the cabins I saw as being a deep maroon, a medium/dark brown, and a light beige/tan. I'm looking at them now in my photos. It's quite possible there are others that are different. I'd post my picture verifying my description, but the Dis is telling me it's too large


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> I'm certainly not disputing anybodies description of the cabin colors, but I can confirm that the colors are definitely a finish coat and, as long as the the Groupie Meet doesn't stage a coup, are intended to be final.
> 
> However, after just seeing them two days ago, I would describe the cabins I saw as being a deep maroon, a medium/dark brown, and a light beige/tan. I'm looking at them now in my photos. It's quite possible there are others that are different. I'd post my picture verifying my description, but the Dis is telling me it's too large



You can upload them to a hosting site (like photobucket) and then post them here.


----------



## jimmytammy

*Dad and Granny*, thanks for backing me and confirming my thoughts on what he does/doesn't see.  I think even Kristian would say the same.  She remembers it as a child, and still sees it today through the way she remembers, not what it is becoming. Looking forward to reuniting with you folks soon!



Friendlyadvice2 said:


> I'm certainly not disputing anybodies description of the cabin colors, but I can confirm that the colors are definitely a finish coat and, as long as the the Groupie Meet doesn't stage a coup, are intended to be final.


*Friendly*, you may have just planted an idea.  It will be dark, we have lots of folks, it can be done.  Our coup shall consist of paintbrushes, colors more closely related to our more current browns and greens, and a bunch of groupies with a purpose


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey all!  Got a question totally unrelated to WL/VWL(no great surprise, right)
What are your favorite(s) QS in parks and what food(s) draws you in? 
Our DSIL is a guy who needs 3 meals a day, so even though we have ADRs at some TS places, he needs to eat more than we tend too at WDW.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Viewing the cabins from the monorail gave me an unexpected heart jolt.  From Wilderness to congestion!


----------



## DiznyDi

jimmytammy said:


> Hey all!  Got a question totally unrelated to WL/VWL(no great surprise, right)
> What are your favorite(s) QS in parks and what food(s) draws you in?
> Our DSIL is a guy who needs 3 meals a day, so even though we have ADRs at some TS places, he needs to eat more than we tend too at WDW.



In MK we like Caseys, at AK it would be Pizzafari, Studios is Starring Rolls, and Epcot would be the new and improved La Patissere (?) in France

Today marks single digits for us! Yay!


----------



## Dizny Dad

So my mind drifts back to the days when you could enjoy a nice brunch at Starring Rolls in HS, where for a decent price, you could buy a generous Smoked Salmon (Lox) plate served with onions, capers, and a cream cheese bagel.  Mmmmmmmmm.   But they discontinued the offering; so sad.  I registered my disappointment at Guest services a number of times, right along with commenting that we missed the corned seats in the Writer’s Stop.  As you all might suspect, both were graciously noted but ignored.

As a side note, I have recently discovered that Einstein Brothers has a WONDERFUL Nova Lox specialty bagel that is to die for!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

But speaking of Guest Services, DiznyDi can relate the story of asking the First Aid Nurse what type of liquid soap they used in the restrooms at HS. Both she and our DD would break out in an instant rash after washing their hands.  The First Aid person took the question as a personal insult and refused to answer such a question.  Needless to say, both DiznyDi & DD now carry their own soap pads & anti-bacterial stuff.

I must add though, we have always had a wonderful experience with any Guest Service experience.  This was the one time we were somewhat surprised and felt awkward as we walked away.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I would get my lox fix in Disney at breakfast with the characters in Cape May Cafe.

Glad you found what you like, too!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Hey all!  Got a question totally unrelated to WL/VWL(no great surprise, right)
> What are your favorite(s) QS in parks and what food(s) draws you in?
> Our DSIL is a guy who needs 3 meals a day, so even though we have ADRs at some TS places, he needs to eat more than we tend too at WDW.


Columbia Harbor House is a nice spot to stop, and we enjoy going upstairs where it's less crowded and offers tables overlooking MK. In AK, we enjoy Yak & Yeti for a change of pace, though if it's something small in the morning you seek, the Mickey-shaped cinnamon roll at the Starbucks there is quite good.  We've not eaten anything in DHS in quite some time as it's currently only a half-day park for us, though we usually get there early and stop at Starbucks there, as well.  Epcot, of course, has numerous spots. While not a true QS, Tutto Gusto Wine Cellar has wonderful antipasto plates, cheeses, olives, etc., and can even get you small plates of pasta. While we're big fans of Italian reds (okay, really any wine, but that's another story), obviously one doesn't have to order wine there.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> *Dad and Granny*, thanks for backing me and confirming my thoughts on what he does/doesn't see.  I think even Kristian would say the same.  She remembers it as a child, and still sees it today through the way she remembers, not what it is becoming. Looking forward to reuniting with you folks soon!
> 
> 
> *Friendly*, you may have just planted an idea.  It will be dark, we have lots of folks, it can be done.  Our coup shall consist of paintbrushes, colors more closely related to our more current browns and greens, and a bunch of groupies with a purpose




*Jimmy.*..great idea!  And don't forget the tree saplings we'll be carrying!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Hey all!  Got a question totally unrelated to WL/VWL(no great surprise, right)
> What are your favorite(s) QS in parks and what food(s) draws you in?
> Our DSIL is a guy who needs 3 meals a day, so even though we have ADRs at some TS places, he needs to eat more than we tend too at WDW.




Lots of good suggestions here.  We tend to like Casey's and Columbia Harbour House at MK, and Flame Tree BBQ at DAK.  EPCOT has The Land food court and HS has several serviceable CS locations...quite a few for such a small park.


----------



## twinklebug

Dizny Dad said:


> But speaking of Guest Services, DiznyDi can relate the story of asking the First Aid Nurse what type of liquid soap they used in the restrooms at HS. Both she and our DD would break out in an instant rash after washing their hands.  The First Aid person took the question as a personal insult and refused to answer such a question.  Needless to say, both DiznyDi & DD now carry their own soap pads & anti-bacterial stuff.
> 
> I must add though, we have always had a wonderful experience with any Guest Service experience.  This was the one time we were somewhat surprised and felt awkward as we walked away.



The park soap is very cheap.   I learned that painful lesson one February and now pack appropriately. 

I realize Disney trains their employees never to admit guilt on the part of the company, but she should have offered sympathy and given Di some simple hydrocortisone creme as first aid to battle the rash. It bothers me when trained staff ignore the basics. At least the good staff far outnumbers the bad.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> *Friendly*, you may have just planted an idea.  It will be dark, we have lots of folks, it can be done.  Our coup shall consist of paintbrushes, colors more closely related to our more current browns and greens, and a bunch of groupies with a purpose



Go get 'em Jimmy!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Hey all!  Got a question totally unrelated to WL/VWL(no great surprise, right)
> What are your favorite(s) QS in parks and what food(s) draws you in?
> Our DSIL is a guy who needs 3 meals a day, so even though we have ADRs at some TS places, he needs to eat more than we tend too at WDW.



For DH - his in between meal snack is usually the same at all the parks.  The Turkey Leg. 

The rest depends on a lot on what everyone likes.

My Top QS in each park:
1) Sunshine Seasons, Tangierine Cafe (Epcot)
2) Flame Tree BBQ (AK)
3)Scratch Fairfax Fare - might have to check on ABC Commissary as it seems like the chicken and ribs has now moved over there from Fairfax Fare which changes the answer.  
4) Columbia Harbour House (upstairs is the place to sit and eat)

_In MK we like Columbia Harbour House or Cosmic Ray's (nice because of the variety).  Sometimes throw in Peco's Bills with the new menu they have.  Gason's has had some good stew but they keep changing their menu (used to be a smoked ham hock that DH liked).

AK - Flame Tree or Yak and Yeti and nothing else for years but we've now enjoyed eating at the new Harambe Market a couple of times.  You know the Bibo soda that has been at Club Cool forever?  They serve it at Harambe as an option.  Sweetness overload!

DHS - The choices down by ToT have been our go to's for awhile as everyone can find something - Fairfax Fare, Rosies All American and Catalina Eddie's.  Pizza, salad, chicken, ribs, turkey legs......  But I also like Backlot Express and Pizza Planet (now has a new muppet theme - PizzeRizzo).  I never had the patience for the line at Starring Rolls.  

Epcot - they are going to have a few food booths that we'll be trying this trip.  http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2016/...e-coming-to-epcots-holidays-around-the-world/  Unlike Food and Wine these portions are reported to be meal size.
Otherwise we go to Sunshine Seasons in the land (best QS in Disney IMO) or Tangierine Cafe in Morocco with an occasional stop in China for potstickers.  I don't think we've done any of the other locations in years.  Except for the Turkey leg for DH (see a trend?!?!?)_


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> *Friendly*, you may have just planted an idea.  It will be dark, we have lots of folks, it can be done.  Our coup shall consist of paintbrushes, colors more closely related to our more current browns and greens, and a bunch of groupies with a purpose



Count me in!   



jimmytammy said:


> Hey all!  Got a question totally unrelated to WL/VWL(no great surprise, right)
> What are your favorite(s) QS in parks and what food(s) draws you in?
> Our DSIL is a guy who needs 3 meals a day, so even though we have ADRs at some TS places, he needs to eat more than we tend too at WDW.



I tend to not eat much QS but I'm in agreement with others.  MK I like Columbia Harbor House & Pinocchio's.  I tend to stick with chicken nuggets or flatbreads though which are pretty much the same wherever you go.  Epcot I like Sunshine Seasons & Les Halles.  Never get QS at DHS.  In & out in the morning or I'm headed to 50s for dinner.  AK haven't eaten there in years.



sleepydog25 said:


> While not a true QS, Tutto Gusto Wine Cellar has wonderful antipasto plates, cheeses, olives, etc., and can even get you small plates of pasta. While we're big fans of Italian reds (okay, really any wine, but that's another story), obviously one doesn't have to order wine there.



I love Tutto Gusto!  I think you already know we share the same taste in wine.     But I do like to eat there too.  I like their meatball sliders.  Took DS16 there once & they made him a really nice GF pasta dish.  He loved it.  Their antipasti always looks good too.  They do take TIW & also offer a DVC discount.  It's a great spot to just hang out & relax for a bit.  I love the little alcoves with the couches.  It's just a great place.

19 days to go for us & big news.  We're going back to New Zealand next summer!         Got another great sale Cyber Monday at Air New Zealand & just couldn't pass it up.  So excited to be returning to my happy place.


----------



## jade1

Here's a few from the weekend if interested.


----------



## jade1




----------



## Dean Marino

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> I'm certainly not disputing anybodies description of the cabin colors, but I can confirm that the colors are definitely a finish coat and, as long as the the Groupie Meet doesn't stage a coup, are intended to be final.
> 
> However, after just seeing them two days ago, I would describe the cabins I saw as being a deep maroon, a medium/dark brown, and a light beige/tan. I'm looking at them now in my photos. It's quite possible there are others that are different. I'd post my picture verifying my description, but the Dis is telling me it's too large



Oh, I hope you are right.... what we saw was HIDEOUS.  But?  It's possible that WDW is using colored primer, in a pattern.
This would vary, per cabin, in a uniform pattern.  But it would also be the right way to deal with final PAINT for a row of cabins.
Interesting - because it's a LOT of work for a site this size....


----------



## jade1

Zero entry, and not sure what the other framing is for.


----------



## horselover

Thanks Jade1!  Great pictures.


----------



## sleepydog25

Those are great shots, yet they raise even more questions and pique my curiosity.  Hard to figure what some of those structures will be, and I'm still little closer to understanding the three door frames in the front of the cabins.  I get the main entrance door, but those two door-like openings to the left of that entry puzzle me. They have a raised lip and seem to be sunk into the wall vice actual openings.  Thoughts, anyone?


----------



## jade1

sleepydog25 said:


> Those are great shots, yet they raise even more questions and pique my curiosity.  Hard to figure what some of those structures will be, and I'm still little closer to understanding the three door frames in the front of the cabins.  I get the main entrance door, but those two door-like openings to the left of that entry puzzle me. They have a raised lip and seem to be sunk into the wall vice actual openings.  Thoughts, anyone?



Yea those doors are odd.

Here is another one under construction.

They look like only a foot deep?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Those are great shots, yet they raise even more questions and pique my curiosity.  Hard to figure what some of those structures will be, and I'm still little closer to understanding the three door frames in the front of the cabins.  I get the main entrance door, but those two door-like openings to the left of that entry puzzle me. They have a raised lip and seem to be sunk into the wall vice actual openings.  Thoughts, anyone?



I think the speculation that it is for some mechanical - like the Bungalows have - is most likely the explanation.  I seriously hope the layout isn't more or less a copy of the Bungalows.  Please show me some good imagination Disney!

(I just read a rumor that 1.5 acres of the 14 or so acres dedicated to the Star Wars expansion is being set aside for cabanas!  I'm feeling very disillusioned and suspect over Disney's decision making)


----------



## twokats

Checking in from the Lodge!!  The construction is really going.  The only colors I have seen is a light yellow and beige.  I can't see too many of the cabins, the trees and the corner of the building block my view.  I hope to get a good view in the daylight soon, but Kati and I have been busy for the first day and a half.  As soon as I can get some of the pictures off my phone I will post them.

As far as I can tell the workout facility if open.  So far no one has been in there when I have been by, but there is nothing that says it is not open.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twokats said:


> Checking in from the Lodge!!  The construction is really going.  The only colors I have seen is a light yellow and beige.  I can't see too many of the cabins, the trees and the corner of the building block my view.  I hope to get a good view in the daylight soon, but Kati and I have been busy for the first day and a half.  As soon as I can get some of the pictures off my phone I will post them.
> 
> As far as I can tell the workout facility if open.  So far no one has been in there when I have been by, but there is nothing that says it is not open.



Thanks for the report Kathy and have a great trip!


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Kathy! I hope you and Kati are having a blast! Thanks for your report.

...And thank you Jade for the photos! They certainly are moving right along.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I think the speculation that it is for some mechanical - like the Bungalows have - is most likely the explanation.  I seriously hope the layout isn't more or less a copy of the Bungalows.  Please show me some good imagination Disney!
> 
> (I just read a rumor that 1.5 acres of the 14 or so acres dedicated to the Star Wars expansion is being set aside for cabanas!  I'm feeling very disillusioned and suspect over Disney's decision making)



Based on the fact that their are two doors I think that you are correct that behind door #1 will be some sort of mechanical room (fuse box) or housekeeping storage and I'm speculating that behind door #2 will be just a storage area that Disney assumes guests may put their suitcases or even a stroller.  These small storage spaces look very similar to those found on row houses or town homes.  They are also magnets for bugs and spiders.

Also, I believe Disney decided to put them in the location they are because, if you study the photos close enough, it sure appears that the master bathroom is located directly behind these doors; i.e. there would have been no windows there anyway for privacy purposes.  This is evidenced by the natural light top justified window located on the adjacent wall.  These types of windows are used almost exclusively in bathrooms or shower areas to allow natural light in but prevent others from seeing in.  The major problem with this is that the current villa units are all much higher than the cabins, so it's still possible that people from the villas may have a direct view down through that window anyway


----------



## Dizny Dad

bobbiwoz said:


> I would get my lox fix in Disney at breakfast with the characters in Cape May Café . . . . . . . . . . .



Cool!  Wow!  We have never eaten at Cape May Café, so I never knew I could get my Lox fix there.  Thanks!!!!



twinklebug said:


> . . . . . . It bothers me when trained staff ignore the basics. At least the good staff far outnumbers the bad.



That is why we all keep coming back - the Good Staff  far outnumber the one-per-trip staffer that was having a bad day (like us all).  I never expect employees to be 100%, 100% of the time.  But Disney has a higher percentage of smiles than the general population.



jade1 said:


> Zero entry, and not sure what the other framing is for. . . . . . . . .



The framing around the hot tub is definitely for the creation of boulders; Disney magic about to be done![/QUOTE]


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I think the speculation that it is for some mechanical - like the Bungalows have - is most likely the explanation.  I seriously hope the layout isn't more or less a copy of the Bungalows.  Please show me some good imagination Disney!
> 
> (I just read a rumor that 1.5 acres of the 14 or so acres dedicated to the Star Wars expansion is being set aside for cabanas!  I'm feeling very disillusioned and suspect over Disney's decision making)



I would not be surprised at all if this is true given they just put up those "cabanas" aka tents at MK.  Anything they can do to grab a few more bucks out of your pocket they seem up for these days.  Really disappointing.


----------



## sleepydog25

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Based on the fact that their are two doors I think that you are correct that behind door #1 will be some sort of mechanical room (fuse box) or housekeeping storage and I'm speculating that behind door #2 will be just a storage area that Disney assumes guests may put their suitcases or even a stroller.  These small storage spaces look very similar to those found on row houses or town homes.  They are also magnets for bugs and spiders.
> 
> Also, I believe Disney decided to put them in the location they are because, if you study the photos close enough, it sure appears that the master bathroom is located directly behind these doors; i.e. there would have been no windows there anyway for privacy purposes.  This is evidenced by the natural light top justified window located on the adjacent wall.  These types of windows are used almost exclusively in bathrooms or shower areas to allow natural light in but prevent others from seeing in.  The major problem with this is that the current villa units are all much higher than the cabins, so it's still possible that people from the villas may have a direct view down through that window anyway


Mechanical and/or storage rooms seem about right, perhaps even a place for a hot water heater if that's the bathroom end of the main suite (and I agree it likely is the main BR). Glad to see updates.


----------



## twinklebug

It's nice to hear the groupies analyzing the building process. It builds excitement for completion of this mess. 

I'm looking at the artist rendition of the new Gyser Bar & Grill and comparing it to what I recall of the area now. There is one element that is bothering me: yellow paint on the villas which happens to match the yellow being used on the cabins in these pics. While I'm hoping the artist did this just to make the new GB&G stand out against the background, it nags on me how close these artist renditions come to the final results many times. 

The siding of the Villa right now is shingled, painted brown? Is there a white area near the roof toward the pool area? I'm pretty sure there is no yellow at the moment.


----------



## jade1

KAT4DISNEY said:


> (I just read a rumor that 1.5 acres of the 14 or so acres dedicated to the Star Wars expansion is being set aside for cabanas!  I'm feeling very disillusioned and suspect over Disney's decision making)





jade1 said:


> Capsule and Pod hotels are cropping up at airports and Times Square etc. One with Disney flair inside theme parks isn't much of a stretch IMO.
> 
> Threads have made on where to rest or break at the parks. Some because of families with little ones, crabby dad's that hate crowds and some touring with elderly relatives.



I just hope they get creative, like maybe Star Wars Detention chambers or something, obviously need windows etc so they are bright inside, safety etc.


----------



## Granny

*Jade*...thanks so much for the pictures.  They are very clear and helpful.

And thanks to all for the banter about the various construction aspects and those hideous (perfect descriptor [B]@Dean Marino[/B] ) colors on the cabins.

And the Great Carnac (showing my age) award goes to* Sleepy* for picking out those two mystery doors on the cabins at a very early construction stage.  I thought for sure they would be windows.  They're not particularly attractive and I'm surprised if they end up being a different color than the rest of the cabin exterior which will just call more attention to them.  At this point, they look more like mini garage doors instead of blending in with the decor of the cabins.

Some times it is just hard to believe that some designer presented the concept drawings in a conference room several months ago and everyone  at the table agreed that these were the very best design ever!


----------



## jade1

Granny said:


> *Jade*...thanks so much for the pictures.  They are very clear and helpful.
> 
> Some times it is just hard to believe that some designer presented the concept drawings in a conference room several months ago and everyone  at the table agreed that these were the very best design ever!



Super welcome, is there a design of the cabins? I missed that.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> *Jade*...thanks so much for the pictures.  They are very clear and helpful.
> 
> And thanks to all for the banter about the various construction aspects and those hideous (perfect descriptor [B]@Dean Marino[/B] ) colors on the cabins.
> 
> And the Great Carnac (showing my age) award goes to* Sleepy* for picking out those two mystery doors on the cabins at a very early construction stage.  I thought for sure they would be windows.  They're not particularly attractive and I'm surprised if they end up being a different color than the rest of the cabin exterior which will just call more attention to them.  At this point, they look more like mini garage doors instead of blending in with the decor of the cabins.
> 
> Some times it is just hard to believe that some designer presented the concept drawings in a conference room several months ago and everyone  at the table agreed that these were the very best design ever!


Leave it to me to notice something amiss (I'm one of those types who is bothered by lapses in continuity in movies among other faults).  Adding my thanks to *jade* for the pics. I can't imagine Disney would any longer choose to create rooms that are too overtly themed outside of a few, select rooms at some value or moderate resorts. The shift seems to be toward the mundane, bland, and homogeneity. "Hey, let's throw in a Bambi pillow and call it 'woodsy!' "  Then again, I can be a cynic.


----------



## Muushka

Hello Groupies 

Well, we're back and survived.  You know what was so weird to us?  How much we enjoyed NOT going into the parks!  

We had a great time in spite of the parks.  The 3 girls with us were so good I started wondering if they were really 12, 12, and 14!  Never complained.  Never whined.  Never asked for anything and always said thank you and smiled.  Sheesh if I had known kids could be that good I may have had a few of my own!  Mr Muush and I were the only ones to snag the 7 Dwarfs Train ride (early bird....) so we let the twins borrow our bands and they loved it.  Thank you who ever told me to grab that first thing.  Our Thanksgiving dinner for 11 worked out great.  2 villas with full kitchens next door to one another.  One got really messy with prep and we just all scooted over to the clean one.  Snap!  Perfect!

Before everyone arrived we drove over to WL and looked for ourselves.  I felt a little sick to my stomach.  It looked like a missile testing zone.  Ugh.  I just hope that it all comes together when it is finished.

Granny, all that talk about the mixer?  I brought it and left the beaters at home!  So I bought mashed potatoes already mashed.

No Groupie meet yet, right?  I hope it is a grand meet!  Say, next year we'll be in FL on or around 12/8/17, just in case one is brewing.

DDad, (I think it was you), can I give you our secret Cape May for breakfast tip?  If your reservation is the last one in the AM, (usually around 10-10:30, at least that is what it used to be), the place is nearly empty and the characters are looking to entertain.  We've seen character tackle character!  They are so bored they won't leave you alone!  Great fun.

Have a great weekend Groupies.


----------



## Granny

jade1 said:


> Super welcome, is there a design of the cabins? I missed that.



No design of the floor plans, layouts or decor yet.  I was just talking about the exterior design at this point.  Those picture really are very nice!



sleepydog25 said:


> I can't imagine Disney would any longer choose to create rooms that are too overtly themed outside of a few, select rooms at some value or moderate resorts.



I think when they are selling new DVC they tend to do a really nice job on the theming (thinking of AKV, VGF and PBV).  It's when they do the refurb that it seems like they dumb things down a lot!  



sleepydog25 said:


> Then again, I can be a cynic.



Been there, done that.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> I think when they are selling new DVC they tend to do a really nice job on the theming (thinking of AKV, VGF and PBV).  It's when they do the refurb that it seems like they dumb things down a lot!


Good point, *Granny*, and I fully agree. . .though I might reserve a teeny bit of judgment until I see how this whole new Copper Boulder Cabin Ridge Villas thing turns out. . .


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> Hello Groupies
> 
> Well, we're back and survived.  You know what was so weird to us?  How much we enjoyed NOT going into the parks!



I'm so glad that you had a wonderful trip.  And that your three young ones were so appreciative and well mannered.  DW and I have talked about non-park trips down the road if the AP costs continue to soar.   And it sounds like your request for villas near each other worked out very well...glad that the room assigner threw you a little Moose Dust!  





> Granny, all that talk about the mixer?  I brought it and left the beaters at home!  So I bought mashed potatoes already mashed.



Too funny!    But glad that you just rolled with it and worked with what you had.  




> No Groupie meet yet, right?  I hope it is a grand meet!  Say, next year we'll be in FL on or around 12/8/17, just in case one is brewing.


  The Big Honkin' Groupie Meet is on the 10 day countdown at this point!  And I think you have a very good chance of getting in on a meet next December...we'll probably be gone just before you get there since we have to end our trip before our new AP's expire on 12/7/2017.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> The Big Honkin' Groupie Meet is on the 10 day countdown at this point!  And I think you have a very good chance of getting in on a meet next December...we'll probably be gone just before you get there since we have to end our trip before our new AP's expire on 12/7/2017.



Don't forget the 13 month AP promotion going on Granny!  You'll get 13 months on either a new or renewed AP!  The mouse would like you back even more often.


----------



## DiznyDi

Hey Muush! Nice to have your report and especially nice that you had such a great time.  Sorry you forgot the 'beaters'.  In all our years, we have never cooked in our villa.  I may pop some popcorn in the micro or I may warm some leftovers but cooking, nah, not me.  Thats why I'm on vacation   I'm saving your anticipated Dec 2017 date - would sure love to meet up with you and Mr Muush again.  Is the 8th the beginning of your trip?  Enjoy the very fast approaching holiday.


----------



## twokats

Hey, Groupies, there was a little bit of excitement here at the villas while Kati and I were at the parks.  Seems that one of the machines in the fitness room decided to have a little electrical fire!!!  All was well when I got back, didn't even have much smell left.  The lady told me if I had planned a little workout in the morning, I could go ahead and sleep in.  I told her no problem on my account!

Now back to our regularly scheduled programs.....


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> I'm so glad that you had a wonderful trip.  And that your three young ones were so appreciative and well mannered.  DW and I have talked about non-park trips down the road if the AP costs continue to soar.   And it sounds like your request for villas near each other worked out very well...glad that the room assigner threw you a little Moose Dust!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny!    But glad that you just rolled with it and worked with what you had.
> 
> 
> The Big Honkin' Groupie Meet is on the 10 day countdown at this point!  And I think you have a very good chance of getting in on a meet next December...we'll probably be gone just before you get there since we have to end our trip before our new AP's expire on 12/7/2017.



Yes Granny, free yourself from the parks!!!!  So uplifting!!! 

But........if you and Mrs. Granny are not going to be there, well, it would not make sense in Muushka's world!  
Just think, staying a couple of extra days, sans passes, the beginning of a beautiful thing!

Speaking of the room assigner...well...let's just say the room assigner (prior to check-in) did not read the request for first floor or elevator and closeness to 2nd villa.  But the CM who checked us in sure did work hard for us!



DiznyDi said:


> Hey Muush! Nice to have your report and especially nice that you had such a great time.  Sorry you forgot the 'beaters'.  In all our years, we have never cooked in our villa.  I may pop some popcorn in the micro or I may warm some leftovers but cooking, nah, not me.  Thats why I'm on vacation   I'm saving your anticipated Dec 2017 date - would sure love to meet up with you and Mr Muush again.  Is the 8th the beginning of your trip?  Enjoy the very fast approaching holiday.



Never cooked????  You know I only ate 1 meal at WDW (fish and chips outside of Rose and Crown) and Mr Muush did not spend 1 cent on Disney property.  I guess we just got a little fed up with prices and lame food.  But that being said, if we ever did a Groupie Meet and wanted a breakfast at WC or Cape May, well, we would be all over that!

Our visit to WDW would be strictly for a Groupie Meet (yes, you all mean that much to us).  We are doing a 12 night cruise on our favorite Celebrity ship and our short Disney trip would be at the end of the cruise for just 2 or 3 days, probably not on site (!!!! can you imagine that??  We used all of our 2016 and most of our 2017 points for Thanksgiving).

I'll stay tuned to what you Groupies are up to in Dec 2017.

Good catching up with you all!

JT, where are you????


----------



## Corinne

horselover said:


> Count me in!
> 
> 
> I tend to not eat much QS but I'm in agreement with others.  MK I like Columbia Harbor House & Pinocchio's.  I tend to stick with chicken nuggets or flatbreads though which are pretty much the same wherever you go.  Epcot I like Sunshine Seasons & Les Halles.  Never get QS at DHS.  In & out in the morning or I'm headed to 50s for dinner.  AK haven't eaten there in years.
> 
> I love Tutto Gusto!  I think you already know we share the same taste in wine.     But I do like to eat there too.  I like their meatball sliders.  Took DS16 there once & they made him a really nice GF pasta dish.  He loved it.  Their antipasti always looks good too.  They do take TIW & also offer a DVC discount.  It's a great spot to just hang out & relax for a bit.  I love the little alcoves with the couches.  It's just a great place.



Like Julie, we do not eat many QS meals. We also like Columbia Harbor House, and love Tuto Gusto! The meatball slider are my go to item! Great minds Julie!  Glad you're going back to your "other" happy place next year!!


----------



## Corinne

SIX DAYS!!!!!!! I'm not prepared but I'm so excited!!!!!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> Hey all!  Got a question totally unrelated to WL/VWL(no great surprise, right)
> What are your favorite(s) QS in parks and what food(s) draws you in?
> Our DSIL is a guy who needs 3 meals a day, so even though we have ADRs at some TS places, he needs to eat more than we tend too at WDW.



For Epcot, I like Sunshine Seasons and Les Halles Boulangerie Patisserie
Magic Kingdom - it has to be Columbia Harbour House, but we also love Be Our Guest for lunch
DHS - Nothing jumps out at me.
Animal Kingdom - Flame Tree BBQ comes to mind.


----------



## wildernessDad

I think it's odd that they have either planted or retained trees blocking the view from the cabins.  I imagine that's to block the view of the construction and they'll be removed later.


----------



## wildernessDad

As an incentive, I told my wife that the more we can get packed today, the more holiday movies we can watch this evening.

We have a very early flight out this coming Friday from BWI; it departs at 6:05 AM.  BWI recommends arriving 2 hours early.  That's (breaks out the calculator) 4:05 AM.  It takes around 15 minutes to travel to the airport from our house and we have to load everybody and luggage into a taxi, so the taxi has to arrive at 3:30 AM.  We need to wake up and take a quick shower, so that's around 2:15 AM for me and 2:45 AM for the little lady.  I think I'll be zonked out on that Magical Express Bus.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Don't forget the 13 month AP promotion going on Granny!  You'll get 13 months on either a new or renewed AP!  The mouse would like you back even more often.



*Kathy*...thanks for the reminder.  Unfortunately I bought my AP several months ago and before the promotion.  So only 12 months for me unless the CM that turns the voucher into a pass throws a little pixie dust my way.  



Muushka said:


> Yes Granny, free yourself from the parks!!!! So uplifting!!!
> 
> But........if you and Mrs. Granny are not going to be there, well, it would not make sense in Muushka's world!
> Just think, staying a couple of extra days, sans passes, the beginning of a beautiful thing!



*Muush*...funny, but I suggested that same thing (no parks for a few days) to Mrs. Granny and she didn't have an issue with it.  We'll just have to see how the dates work out for us but we'll keep December 8 in mind!


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> As an incentive, I told my wife that the more we can get packed today, the more holiday movies we can watch this evening.
> 
> We have a very early flight out this coming Friday from BWI; it departs at 6:05 AM.  BWI recommends arriving 2 hours early.  That's (breaks out the calculator) 4:05 AM.  It takes around 15 minutes to travel to the airport from our house and we have to load everybody and luggage into a taxi, so the taxi has to arrive at 3:30 AM.  We need to wake up and take a quick shower, so that's around 2:15 AM for me and 2:45 AM for the little lady.  I think I'll be zonked out on that Magical Express Bus.




*WDad.*..holy smokes!  My DW was complaining about our 8:55 a.m. departure, so I'll show her your story.   Honestly I don't know if I'd even go to bed for a 2:15 a.m. wake-up.    Good luck!


----------



## DiznyDi

wildernessDad said:


> As an incentive, I told my wife that the more we can get packed today, the more holiday movies we can watch this evening.
> 
> We have a very early flight out this coming Friday from BWI; it departs at 6:05 AM.  BWI recommends arriving 2 hours early.  That's (breaks out the calculator) 4:05 AM.  It takes around 15 minutes to travel to the airport from our house and we have to load everybody and luggage into a taxi, so the taxi has to arrive at 3:30 AM.  We need to wake up and take a quick shower, so that's around 2:15 AM for me and 2:45 AM for the little lady.  I think I'll be zonked out on that Magical Express Bus.



DDad and I are right there with you.  Times are nearly identical but we drive 35 minutes to the airport.  Makes about a 45 minute drive because we head into town, stop at Dunkin for a latte and are on our way.  Let the vacation begin!


----------



## sleepydog25

I read all the Groupies' posts with envy--those who have just been, are there now, and who soon will be.  No such luck here. My last visit was February and my next isn't until May. On the other hand, Luv went last month, is going in February, and of course will be by my side in May.  What's wrong with that picture?  At any rate, those of us not going to the BHGM will undoubtedly be hanging on every report and every picture coming out of not only the meet but everyone's particular visits, as well.  Have a great time all of you!!


----------



## wildernessDad

We're going to bed around 8 pm.  6 hours sleep would help a great deal.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> As an incentive, I told my wife that the more we can get packed today, the more holiday movies we can watch this evening.
> 
> We have a very early flight out this coming Friday from BWI; it departs at 6:05 AM.  BWI recommends arriving 2 hours early.  That's (breaks out the calculator) 4:05 AM.  It takes around 15 minutes to travel to the airport from our house and we have to load everybody and luggage into a taxi, so the taxi has to arrive at 3:30 AM.  We need to wake up and take a quick shower, so that's around 2:15 AM for me and 2:45 AM for the little lady.  I think I'll be zonked out on that Magical Express Bus.





For us, because Reno only needs 1 hour although I'm sure they recommend 2, we don't usually have to get up until 3:30 or 4am.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> *Kathy*...thanks for the reminder.  Unfortunately I bought my AP several months ago and before the promotion.  So only 12 months for me unless the CM that turns the voucher into a pass throws a little pixie dust my way.
> !



You're in for a pleasant surprise Granny.  Or can it be a surprise if you know it's going to happen?  

13 months is what they are activating now.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> You're in for a pleasant surprise Granny.  Or can it be a surprise if you know it's going to happen?
> 
> 13 months is what they are activating now.




That would be sweet!  Hopefully the CM who activates it is aware of this!  Thanks, Kathy.


----------



## bobbiwoz

wildernessDad said:


> We're going to bed around 8 pm.  6 hours sleep would help a great deal.


For me sadly, going to bed around 8 would mean I am restless for 3 hours, but more power to you!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Tom and I are visiting the villas tonight. Of all the on site DVC buildings, this will always be my favorite!

We are going on the Disboard Podcast cruise tomorrow.


----------



## tea pot

Muushka said:


> Hello Groupies
> 
> Well, we're back and survived.  You know what was so weird to us?  How much we enjoyed NOT going into the parks!
> 
> We had a great time in spite of the parks.  The 3 girls with us were so good I started wondering if they were really 12, 12, and 14!  Never complained.  Never whined.  Never asked for anything and always said thank you and smiled.  Sheesh if I had known kids could be that good I may have had a few of my own!  Mr Muush and I were the only ones to snag the 7 Dwarfs Train ride (early bird....) so we let the twins borrow our bands and they loved it.  Thank you who ever told me to grab that first thing.  Our Thanksgiving dinner for 11 worked out great.  2 villas with full kitchens next door to one another.  One got really messy with prep and we just all scooted over to the clean one.  Snap!  Perfect!
> 
> Before everyone arrived we drove over to WL and looked for ourselves.  I felt a little sick to my stomach.  It looked like a missile testing zone.  Ugh.  I just hope that it all comes together when it is finished.
> 
> Granny, all that talk about the mixer?  I brought it and left the beaters at home!  So I bought mashed potatoes already mashed.
> 
> No Groupie meet yet, right?  I hope it is a grand meet!  Say, next year we'll be in FL on or around 12/8/17, just in case one is brewing.
> 
> DDad, (I think it was you), can I give you our secret Cape May for breakfast tip?  If your reservation is the last one in the AM, (usually around 10-10:30, at least that is what it used to be), the place is nearly empty and the characters are looking to entertain.  We've seen character tackle character!  They are so bored they won't leave you alone!  Great fun.
> 
> Have a great weekend Groupies.



*I just popped in to check on you guys and look who I found Muushka!
We both seem to wander back at the same time *


----------



## tea pot

Hello Groupies 
Hope all is well and that you all had a wonderful Thanksgiving 

It's December and I was thinking of guys
I'm sure many of you are heading down soon 
?? Groupie Meet ??
We miss going to our Happy Place early in December
maybe next year.
We are heading down in January for a family vacation
It will be Joey's first visit to see Mickey
Yes I'm now a Grandmother it's the best!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

J-O-Y (and Mr Teapot) MERRY CHRISTMAS!  So glad you stopped by to say hello.  We do need to co-ordinate our vacation schedules better - its been tooooooo long!


----------



## tea pot

DiznyDi said:


> J-O-Y (and Mr Teapot) MERRY CHRISTMAS!  So glad you stopped by to say hello.  We do need to co-ordinate our vacation schedules better - its been tooooooo long!



Oh you're so right way toooo long !!!
We have so much to catch up on


----------



## twokats

Granny said:


> *Kathy*...thanks for the reminder.  Unfortunately I bought my AP several months ago and before the promotion.  So only 12 months for me unless the CM that turns the voucher into a pass throws a little pixie dust my way.




Granny, i bought mine several months ago also, but when I got my card she told me that it would not expire until Dec 31 (I got it when we got here on Nov 30) and that I had 13 months.  I told Kati we needed to come next December also.  Just have to figure out how to justify that many trips in one year.  I am here now, I come again in May, September after a cruise and we take another cruise in January.  Wonder what my boss would say if I did take some more time in Dec 17????


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> That would be sweet!  Hopefully the CM who activates it is aware of this!  Thanks, Kathy.



I think a CM would have to purposely change the date to 12 months.  So if that's what you get then you would have to have made Mickey mad somehow.  Spray painting some cabins perhaps?


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I think a CM would have to purposely change the date to 12 months.  So if that's what you get then you would have to have made Mickey mad somehow.  Spray painting some cabins perhaps?



Well, I can't promise that won't happen at some point.  

But the 13 month thing would work out great for us this time and we should be able to make BHGM 2 (the sequel) if that comes about.


----------



## pmaurer74

11 days and counting! Is there a pack-n-play in the 2 bedroom units? We have a 2 bedroom lock off and a dedicated two bedroom but need only one pack n play. Is the closet large enough to set the pack n play up in? The closets look pretty large in the  drawings.


----------



## horselover

Hi Joy!    Nice to see you.    



pmaurer74 said:


> 11 days and counting! Is there a pack-n-play in the 2 bedroom units? We have a 2 bedroom lock off and a dedicated two bedroom but need only one pack n play. Is the closet large enough to set the pack n play up in? The closets look pretty large in the  drawings.



There's a pack n play in all the units.  I've never had a lockoff but if the closets are the same size as all the others I suppose you could put the pack n play in there.  It might be a little tight but it would probably fit.

Happy Sunday groupie friends!


----------



## Granny

pmaurer74 said:


> 11 days and counting! Is there a pack-n-play in the 2 bedroom units? We have a 2 bedroom lock off and a dedicated two bedroom but need only one pack n play. Is the closet large enough to set the pack n play up in? The closets look pretty large in the  drawings.



I think the master bedroom closet is smaller in the lock-offs than in the dedicated 2BR.  We've stayed in each but for some reason I'm remembering the walk-in closet being smaller in the lock-off version.  In any event, you should have a pack n play in each unit.  If for any reason they aren't in there, a quick call to housekeeping should remedy that.

As for the closet being large enough, I've read that people have done this.  It does mean you have to put it away every day to be able to actually use the closet for clothes and such.  Sounds like you have a very large group heading to WDW...have a great time!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

pmaurer74 said:


> 11 days and counting! Is there a pack-n-play in the 2 bedroom units? We have a 2 bedroom lock off and a dedicated two bedroom but need only one pack n play. Is the closet large enough to set the pack n play up in? The closets look pretty large in the  drawings.



We stay in 1 BRs a lot and the closets vary a lot.  Some you might be able to and others there would be no way so it's hard to say which you'd get in the lockoff.  The lockoff is the only 2br type we've done at VWL so I can't comment on the dedicated.


----------



## pmaurer74

Granny said:


> I think the master bedroom closet is smaller in the lock-offs than in the dedicated 2BR.  We've stayed in each but for some reason I'm remembering the walk-in closet being smaller in the lock-off version.  In any event, you should have a pack n play in each unit.  If for any reason they aren't in there, a quick call to housekeeping should remedy that.
> 
> As for the closet being large enough, I've read that people have done this.  It does mean you have to put it away every day to be able to actually use the closet for clothes and such.  Sounds like you have a very large group heading to WDW...have a great time!


Thank you. 13 of us, 7 of them are WDW newbies and I have planned the whole thing for them. The WDW nerd I am gave them a WDW 101 presentation on Thanksgiving... they know nothing and don't seem to want to. Wish us luck. I made the best decisions I could and hoping they have a wonderful time!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

pmaurer74 said:


> Thank you. 13 of us, 7 of them are WDW newbies and I have planned the whole thing for them. The WDW nerd I am gave them a WDW 101 presentation on Thanksgiving... they know nothing and don't seem to want to. Wish us luck. I made the best decisions I could and hoping they have a wonderful time!



From my experience it's not always bad that they don't want to know anything.....if they are willing to follow your suggestions.  I have family like that and we have great trips.  Now if they are like my sister they will end up thinking they know and then spinning their wheels and yours and patience will be key.  But that's nothing new with her so I've had practice.  lol    Good luck!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Speaking of groups - our Lightside race trip to DL in January took a dramatic change over Thanksgiving.  DH and I did not travel to the great north (aka Minnesota) for the holiday and during that time my sisters other two adult children and their spouse and boyfriend decided to come along doubling our group!  I tried adding their names yesterday but apparently even DVC is in disbelief as it didn't take and I have to call back or will maybe email to do it all again.  

We still need 2 more to reach our capacity on the villa though but it will be the largest group we've had in one suite.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> We still need 2 more to reach our capacity on the villa though but it will be the largest group we've had in one suite.



Ugh.  DW & I really value our space on vacation...that's why we bought DVC in the first place and haven't done a studio yet for the two of us.  Sounds like you have 8 people now...is that in a 2BR?  Ugh again.   Good luck!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Ugh.  DW & I really value our space on vacation...that's why we bought DVC in the first place and haven't done a studio yet for the two of us.  Sounds like you have 8 people now...is that in a 2BR?  Ugh again.   Good luck!



I know!  I originally had the 2BR for 3!!!  Wouldn't even do a 1BR for that.  lol  DH and I usually do a 1BR for the two of us too - it's also been a big appeal of DVC for us.  Ah well - I said I get a real bed and the rest can fit in as they wish.  It's just 7 at the moment as DH won't be coming along.  And I don't think my other nieces husband will be coming but I guess I can't figure anything is certain.  VGC has 3 bathrooms so it's definitely one of the better 2BR's to do this.........  I love to see them so that's good, but it was a holiday surprise for sure!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Muush!!  Here I am
I have MIA for a few days, can't believe I haven't been on here in a few days, its my happy place at home
Thanks for all the great ides on QS places folks.
2 1/2 more days and we will hit the road.  Trying to get to Kingsland GA for an over night stay Wed. night before hitting the road early for BWV and Epcot


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Just something to get all those about to head to WDW ready:


----------



## tea pot

horselover said:


> Hi Joy!    Nice to see you.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a pack n play in all the units.  I've never had a lockoff but if the closets are the same size as all the others I suppose you could put the pack n play in there.  It might be a little tight but it would probably fit.
> 
> Happy Sunday groupie friends!



Thanks and right back at ya


----------



## tea pot

pmaurer74 said:


> Thank you. 13 of us, 7 of them are WDW newbies and I have planned the whole thing for them. The WDW nerd I am gave them a WDW 101 presentation on Thanksgiving... they know nothing and don't seem to want to. Wish us luck. I made the best decisions I could and hoping they have a wonderful time!



Wow I'm sure they'll have a great time. Now just relax and the Magic Happen !
 Sending Pixie Dust your way


----------



## tea pot

Thanks Kathy for the beautiful Pictures
I really needed that


----------



## DiznyDi

Love the pictures Kathy, thanks!  We're just a few days out.  So much to do...so little time....

We celebrated my moms 86th birthday yesterday.  Lots of friends and family gathered for food and fellowship. It was a nice way to begin the holiday season.

DDad and I always stay in a 1-bdrm when we travel as well.  When DDaughter and I travel, we'll stay in a studio.  Gotta love the extra space the larger unit provides.

Safe travels JT and family, we'll be seeing you soon!.........and Granny and Bobbiwoz and Corinne and WildernessDad and any other Groupies in the World we may run into!


----------



## horselover

Thanks for the pictures Kathy!  I hope the gingerbread house at CR has a different theme then Frozen this year.  It's boring.  I guess I'll find out in a couple weeks.

Safe travels to all heading down this week!


----------



## Granny

Thanks, *Kathy*, for those beautiful photos.  I'm ready for a trip and my countdown guys tell me...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Thanks for the pictures Kathy!  I hope the gingerbread house at CR has a different theme then Frozen this year.  It's boring.  I guess I'll find out in a couple weeks.
> 
> Safe travels to all heading down this week!



Sorry to tell you this Julie - that was from 3 weeks ago.....It's Frozen.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Sorry to tell you this Julie - that was from 3 weeks ago.....It's Frozen.


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Sorry to tell you this Julie - that was from 3 weeks ago.....It's Frozen.



How original.      The movie is 3 years old & it looks like cardboard cutouts.   Does Disney really need to cut costs that badly they can't come up with something new?  I used to love going to see CR's house now not so much.  At least the carousel at BC still changes yearly.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Twinkle Twinkle Twinklebug
Time to get a Birthday Hug!*






*Have a great birthday twinklebug!!!*​


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I was just catching up on the construction thread on the resorts board and looking at this picture again.  Did you all notice the board half wall at the end of the new Geyser Point?  And that it seems to be open at the top?  So, it's a covered seating area but they are walling off the great view of Bay Lake?  

I'm very confused.  

And then the big stone entry way but not to an enclosed area?


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I was just catching up on the construction thread on the resorts board and looking at this picture again.  Did you all notice the board half wall at the end of the new Geyser Point?  And that it seems to be open at the top?  So, it's a covered seating area but they are walling off the great view of Bay Lake?
> 
> I'm very confused.
> 
> And then the big stone entry way but not to an enclosed area?



Honestly, I didn't pay much attention to the detail.  Your points are very well made...hard to believe they would block the view of Bay Lake from the main sitting area.   I'm also very confused.  


But the really big issue, as @twinklebug pointed out in the other thread....it looks like they plan on painting our villas YELLOW????  How horrible of a decision would that be?


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Twinklebug !!!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Honestly, I didn't pay much attention to the detail.  Your points are very well made...hard to believe they would block the view of Bay Lake from the main sitting area.   I'm also very confused.
> 
> 
> But the really big issue, as @twinklebug pointed out in the other thread....it looks like they plan on painting our villas YELLOW????  How horrible of a decision would that be?  View attachment 209092



Yikers!  I saw that post but wasn't catching where it was showing that but now I see it big bright and yellow right behind the grill building.    I hope she was right and that it was just trying to showcase the new building.......artistic license?  They just couldn't seriously do that.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Twinklebug!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday Twinklebug!*


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Honestly, I didn't pay much attention to the detail.  Your points are very well made...hard to believe they would block the view of Bay Lake from the main sitting area.   I'm also very confused.
> 
> 
> But the really big issue, as @twinklebug pointed out in the other thread....it looks like they plan on painting our villas YELLOW????  How horrible of a decision would that be?  View attachment 209092


Now thats just flat out *BLASPHEMY!!!!!  Who do they think they are messing with here? Yellow?  Really??  Who came up with that idea, Bonehead Architects, Inc.  *
Sorry for the rant folks, just can't control myself sometimes


----------



## tea pot

*  Happy Birthday Twinklebug! *
* *


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I was just catching up on the construction thread on the resorts board and looking at this picture again.  Did you all notice the board half wall at the end of the new Geyser Point?  And that it seems to be open at the top?  So, it's a covered seating area but they are walling off the great view of Bay Lake?
> 
> I'm very confused.
> 
> And then the big stone entry way but not to an enclosed area?



What thread are you referring too?  I went to the resorts forum.   I don't see a construction thread.  I see the general info thread for WL.  Looked back a few pages on that one but don't see any construction photos.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TWINKLEBUG!!


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> What thread are you referring too?  I went to the resorts forum.   I don't see a construction thread.  I see the general info thread for WL.  Looked back a few pages on that one but don't see any construction photos.



horselover...I believe this is the thread you are looking for...   http://www.disboards.com/threads/bo...ss-lodge-dvc-expansion-thread.3410778/page-83


----------



## sleepydog25

*Have a great day, Twinks!! *


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> horselover...I believe this is the thread you are looking for...   http://www.disboards.com/threads/bo...ss-lodge-dvc-expansion-thread.3410778/page-83



Ahhh that explains it.  It's under the name that shall not be mentioned.  Thanks Granny!


----------



## wildernessDad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I was just catching up on the construction thread on the resorts board and looking at this picture again.  Did you all notice the board half wall at the end of the new Geyser Point?  And that it seems to be open at the top?  So, it's a covered seating area but they are walling off the great view of Bay Lake?
> 
> I'm very confused.
> 
> And then the big stone entry way but not to an enclosed area?


I hope that boarded-up wall is just temporary.


----------



## wildernessDad

T minus 3 days to go and counting...


----------



## Granny

Heading to the airport in 8 1/2 hours...looking forward to staying at our beloved VWL.  And also looking forward to the Big Honkin' Groupie Meet this coming Monday at TOTW.  Safe travels to those who are travelling at this time of the year!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Heading to the airport in 8 1/2 hours...looking forward to staying at our beloved VWL.  And also looking forward to the Big Honkin' Groupie Meet this coming Monday at TOTW.  Safe travels to those who are travelling at this time of the year!



Have a great trip Granny!!!

I'm thinking that I should wander onto an Orlando flight tomorrow instead of the Minneapolis one I'm supposed to get on.  That is easy to confuse, isn't it?


----------



## twokats

*Happy Birthday Twinklebug!*


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Have a great trip Granny!!!
> 
> I'm thinking that I should wander onto an Orlando flight tomorrow instead of the Minneapolis one I'm supposed to get on.  That is easy to confuse, isn't it?


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> Heading to the airport in 8 1/2 hours...looking forward to staying at our beloved VWL.  And also looking forward to the Big Honkin' Groupie Meet this coming Monday at TOTW.  Safe travels to those who are travelling at this time of the year!



Have a great trip Granny & Mrs. Granny!    



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Have a great trip Granny!!!
> 
> I'm thinking that I should wander onto an Orlando flight tomorrow instead of the Minneapolis one I'm supposed to get on.  That is easy to confuse, isn't it?



Happens all the time.   

JT - I'm asking you because you were the first person I remember pointing it out but really anyone headed down soon.  If you happen to go to Epcot to see holiday Illuminations can you see if you can find out what date the last holiday Illuminations will be shown?  If I remember correctly they switch back to regular Illuminations before NYE.  Every year I say I'm catching holiday Illuminations & every year I don't.        I want this to be the year!  I just need to know how much time I have to try & fit it in.  Thanks!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I was just catching up on the construction thread on the resorts board and looking at this picture again.  Did you all notice the board half wall at the end of the new Geyser Point?  And that it seems to be open at the top?  So, it's a covered seating area but they are walling off the great view of Bay Lake?
> 
> I'm very confused.
> 
> And then the big stone entry way but not to an enclosed area?



I just saw what you were referring to Kathy.  One of the difficulties in erecting a stand-alone building/restaurant that is exposed on all sides in the middle of a nice resort is where to put the "service/waste" area.  Based on what I've seen on the other sides of the new building, I'm wondering if they just decided to designate the area of the building you pointed out as such.  One would think that location is definitely a prime viewing spot, but in looking at the photo with the half privacy wall and open top, it sure would seem to indicate that maybe it could be a "waste/trash/service" area.  Or not


----------



## DenLo

Isn't it the grab and go area?  People coming there in swimsuits, it makes sense to me that it is open.  

I can't figure why wall off the view of the lake even if it has open slats in between the boards.  But then I thought that was an enclosed seating area.


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

Granny said:


> Heading to the airport in 8 1/2 hours...looking forward to staying at our beloved VWL.  And also looking forward to the Big Honkin' Groupie Meet this coming Monday at TOTW.  Safe travels to those who are travelling at this time of the year!


I have not been able to find the time details for this.  When is the Big Honkin' Groupie Meet?  What time?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Twinkle Twinkle Twinklebug*​
> *Time to get a Birthday Hug!*
> 
> *Have a great birthday twinklebug!!!*​


Love that hug!  



Granny said:


> *Happy Birthday Twinklebug !!!*





jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday Twinklebug!!!!





DiznyDi said:


> *Happy Birthday Twinklebug!*





tea pot said:


> *  Happy Birthday Twinklebug!
> *





horselover said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TWINKLEBUG!!





sleepydog25 said:


> *Have a great day, Twinks!! *





twokats said:


> *Happy Birthday Twinklebug!*



Thank you all! Reading these all made me feel like I just had a party with my friends.**


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


>


That yellow... yeah, I grew up in a house of the same color. Although I don't hate yellow, this is not the place for it. NOT happening on my watch. I'll plaster myself to the side of the building and make them paint over me before I'll watch the villas turn this color.


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Completely agree with everyone on yellow! That is not a woodsy color.  I also thought the boarded up area must be hiding something unsightly like trash or machinery but why in an otherwise prime viewing location. Hmmmmmm


----------



## Dizny Dad

wishicouldgomoreofte said:


> I have not been able to find the time details for this.  When is the Big Honkin' Groupie Meet?  What time?
> Thank you in advance.



Monday, Dec. 12, TOTWL.  Now the hard part: 7 PM; I think.   Somebody please confirm or correct the time, please.


----------



## DiznyDi

Dizny Dad said:


> Monday, Dec. 12, TOTWL.  Now the hard part: 7 PM; I think.   Somebody please confirm or correct the time, please.


We're actually meeting before the fireworks, a few of us were going to be there 7-7:30 to secure some tables.  Wishes is at 10:00 PM that evening.  So come anytime.


----------



## Granny

I'm having huge issues with my laptop and the site crashing so suffice it to say that I made it to our happy place and have a lovely villa on the bus stop side overlooking TREES!   Looking forward to meeting up with the Groupies!


----------



## tea pot

DiznyDi said:


> We're actually meeting before the fireworks, a few of us were going to be there 7-7:30 to secure some tables.  Wishes is at 10:00 PM that evening.  So come anytime.



So so sad we're missing another Groupie Meet 

After reading back and seeing that there may be a spring "Big Honkin" Groupie Meet"
 I snag a weekend reservation online for May 5-8 check out on the 9th
at the Polly (our beloved lodge was full) the big guy doesn't even know 
*I'll need some special groupie prayers and pixie dust to make this happen.*
We are scheduled to drive back to Mass from Florida the weekend before.
Nana needs to get back to babysit 
So I might end up flying down solo to make it but enough about me

Have a Magical Meet!! Hugs to you all


----------



## wildernessDad

Granny said:


> Heading to the airport in 8 1/2 hours...looking forward to staying at our beloved VWL.  And also looking forward to the Big Honkin' Groupie Meet this coming Monday at TOTW.  Safe travels to those who are travelling at this time of the year!


Have a great trip.  We'll be behind you as our flight lifts off 6:05 am EST if all goes well.


----------



## sleepydog25

Safe travels and "fun"voyage to all the BHGMers!!


----------



## LauraLea

I am ar the annual DVC meeting now. The only new info on our Lodge:
The cabins will sleep 8
The restaurant will be table service
There will be a community hall.
There will be BBQ pavilions  .

Laura


----------



## wdrl

LauraLea said:


> I am ar the annual DVC meeting now. The only new info on our Lodge:
> The cabins will sleep 8
> The restaurant will be table service
> There will be a community hall.
> There will be BBQ *pavilionsauce.*
> 
> Laura


I hope its spicy and has a bit of a kick to it!


----------



## LauraLea

wdrl said:


> I hope its spicy and has a bit of a kick to it!


LOL...corrected.


----------



## sleepydog25

LauraLea said:


> I am ar the annual DVC meeting now. The only new info on our Lodge:
> The cabins will sleep 8
> The restaurant will be table service
> There will be a community hall.
> There will be BBQ pavilions  .
> 
> Laura


Thanks for the report!!


----------



## wdrl

LauraLea said:


> LOL...corrected.



Thanks for posting (although I still hope they have spicy BBQ sauce at the new resort)!

Did you notice that at the start of the meeting Ken Potrock said he was looking forward to the "launch of a spectacular property in 2017?"  It looks more and more like Copper Creek will be open and doing business by this time next year, if not sooner.


----------



## twinklebug

LauraLea said:


> I am ar the annual DVC meeting now. The only new info on our Lodge:
> The cabins will sleep 8
> The restaurant will be table service
> There will be a community hall.
> *There will be BBQ pavilions * .
> 
> Laura



Thank you for the news Laura. The barbecue with picnic table pavilions will be a most welcome addition by many families. Community hall is a hit or miss with folk, but having had kids just the right age for it, I'm so glad they're adding one. Nothing like occupying the kids on a rainy day by coloring and creating buttons.


----------



## Granny

LauraLea said:


> I am ar the annual DVC meeting now. The only new info on our Lodge:
> The cabins will sleep 8
> The restaurant will be table service
> There will be a community hall.
> There will be BBQ pavilions  .
> 
> Laura



*Laura*...this is a very nice report straight from the source!  

So the cabins will be 2BR after all.  

I had heard a rumor that they will be 2BR lock-off villas.  Now that makes sense given the multiple entry doors that @*sleepydog25* has pointed out.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> *Laura*...this is a very nice report straight from the source!
> 
> So the cabins will be 2BR after all.
> 
> I had heard a rumor that they will be 2BR lock-off villas.  Now that makes sense given the multiple entry doors that @*sleepydog25* has pointed out.



I still seriously hope that it isn't "sleeps 8" like the Poly bungalows.  A king bed, 3 in the second bedroom and 3 in the living room.


----------



## LauraLea

They also said the resort will have villas that will sleep up to 12 guests.  But since they specifically said the cabins sleep 8, the lodge must be getting grand villas.

Those of you arriving soon, prepare yourself for a lack of holiday decorations as you approach the lodge.  The only thing they have up at the entrance are lighted garlands around the medallions overhead.  BWV was the same way, they had nothing.  Poly was done up beautifully, lots of garlands on the rafters and planters of poinsettias.  I wonder if those resorts under exterior refurb, just does not get much.  Sure hope it is only for this year.

Laura


----------



## horselover

LauraLea said:


> They also said the resort will have villas that will sleep up to 12 guests.  But since they specifically said the cabins sleep 8, the lodge must be getting grand villas.
> 
> Those of you arriving soon, prepare yourself for a lack of holiday decorations as you approach the lodge.  The only thing they have up at the entrance are lighted garlands around the medallions overhead.  BWV was the same way, they had nothing.  Poly was done up beautifully, lots of garlands on the rafters and planters of poinsettias.  I wonder if those resorts under exterior refurb, just does not get much.  Sure hope it is only for this year.
> 
> Laura



Thanks for the report Laura.  I was just going to follow up to ask if they gave any info on the new CC units but you've answered my question.  If there will be units that sleep 12 that means it won't be an all studio resort.    Thank goodness.  Not that I really have plans to stay on the new side.  I prefer the original, never to be duplicated, quiet side, but glad to know a 1 BR is at least an option.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Less than 24 hours until take-off.  Although we will hit the sack early tonight, I doubt DiznyDi will get any real sleep . . then the alarm will sound off - - M . .I . .C; K . .E . .Y; M.O.U.S.E.  Now tell the truth; the music was playing in your head when you read that, huh?


----------



## Dizny Dad

And speaking of Magic Bands, I was glad to see the new design allows you to use the RFID medallion as a key fob.  I cut a band down right after they came out and attached it on a key ring.  I had lots of comments from CMs about it.  I just didn't like the plastic band on my wrist.  I don't wear a watch, so having to put up with something on my wrist was the second blow to the band idea for me.  So glad they are going to make the change!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

LauraLea said:


> They also said the resort will have villas that will sleep up to 12 guests.  But since they specifically said the cabins sleep 8, the lodge must be getting grand villas.
> 
> Those of you arriving soon, prepare yourself for a lack of holiday decorations as you approach the lodge.  The only thing they have up at the entrance are lighted garlands around the medallions overhead.  BWV was the same way, they had nothing.  Poly was done up beautifully, lots of garlands on the rafters and planters of poinsettias.  I wonder if those resorts under exterior refurb, just does not get much.  Sure hope it is only for this year.
> 
> Laura



That is so sad about the decorations.  Isn't the construction the best reason of all to give a little extra?!  

It's just another thing I totally don't understand.  Disney used to wow with decorations - way above and beyond most.  Now as many places really up their decorating Disney is removing.  Are they trying to see how far back they can fall before people decide it isn't different enough?  Have they already started hitting that and is why they had lowered attendance and needed to offer things like 13 month AP's and specially priced 4 day tickets?  Last year I think I spent the most time at the Dolphin looking at their decorations.  And the Swan had a great display made out of chocolate.  I think I read that VGF doesn't have anything more than a tree in their lobby and the garland that I remember and enjoyed a few years ago that was hung in the walkway going over to GF is not up this year.   We're at the Poly so I guess we picked the spot this year although WL/VWL lobbies always wow just from their design.  Sad they aren't getting all the Christmas love though.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> And speaking of Magic Bands, I was glad to see the new design allows you to use the RFID medallion as a key fob.  I cut a band down right after they came out and attached it on a key ring.  I had lots of comments from CMs about it.  I just didn't like the plastic band on my wrist.  I don't wear a watch, so having to put up with something on my wrist was the second blow to the band idea for me.  So glad they are going to make the change!



Nice idea DDad!  Maybe Mickey was watching you and decided the idea was too good to pass up!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Folks!  We arrived at BWV around noon yesterday, headed to Epcot, got APs and TIW card,got to the UK, RnC pub for refreshment, pics with Mary Poppins and got room ready text, back to room to get settled in, back to Epcot, rode Spaceship Earth(DSIL Paul walked underneath in amazement with the gaze in his eyes, I think he is hooked), FP for Soarin(for those who have yet to experienced the new version, amazing IMO, way better than the 1st version)and Living with Land, Biergarten(oh so tasty) and a few other in and outs at WS.  But the big surprise of the day...a mini meet with *twokats*!  We met Kathy and Kati before Illuminations near UK at the bridge, got to chat before and after the show and it was so great seeing them.  After hearing Kathys take on the the construction around the Lodge, and esp. the colors, feeling a little more at ease to see for myself.  

*Granny*, sounds like you folks and *twokats* are in same wing of VWL, she has a pool view(or lack thereof). Hope y'all can catch up!  They are otw home tomorrow

*Laura, *thanks for the great report, a bit excited about a community hall.  Really hope for a pool table, Captain D and I like to mess around with seeing who can keep the eight ball on the table

I have pics on my phone and excited that I can now download iPhone photos to my mac(why did I not know this) so hope to post soon.  For those who know me via FB, our daughter has tagged me with a few shots from yesterday.  Anyone who wants to friend me via FB, please PM me, would love to make the connection!


----------



## disneynutz

LauraLea said:


> They also said the resort will have villas that will sleep up to 12 guests.  But since they specifically said the cabins sleep 8, the lodge must be getting grand villas.
> 
> Those of you arriving soon, prepare yourself for a lack of holiday decorations as you approach the lodge.  The only thing they have up at the entrance are lighted garlands around the medallions overhead.  BWV was the same way, they had nothing.  Poly was done up beautifully, lots of garlands on the rafters and planters of poinsettias.  I wonder if those resorts under exterior refurb, just does not get much.  Sure hope it is only for this year.
> 
> Laura



According to CM's, Christmas decorations at all of the resorts had their budget cut. A couple of years ago they cut back and many of the people installing the decorations were outside contractors.


----------



## wildernessDad

We're here.  Here's the view from our room.


----------



## disneynutz

wildernessDad said:


> We're here.  Here's the view from our room.



Good view of some of the cabanas!  
Warmer weather next week.


----------



## sleepydog25

Okay, all you BHGMers, we'll need a) pics;  b) reports on decorations, construction, etc.; c) pics; and d) more reports.  Some of us couldn't make the trip and will be living vicariously through you. . .just sayin'. . .


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

LauraLea said:


> I am ar the annual DVC meeting now. The only new info on our Lodge:
> The cabins will sleep 8
> The restaurant will be table service
> There will be a community hall.
> There will be BBQ pavilions  .
> 
> Laura



Table service eh?  I'm pretty surprised by that.  So Roaring Fork survives as the QS?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> We're here.  Here's the view from our room.



I guess the building in the view is the new community hall?


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I guess the building in the view is the new community hall?


I think those are the new restrooms, showers and perhaps lockers. (If Trout Pass is removed, lockers will go from there).
Seems to me the community hall will be the building down the other end of the pool from this.


----------



## ottawagreg

twinklebug said:


> I think those are the new restrooms, showers and perhaps lockers. (If Trout Pass is removed, lockers will go from there).
> Seems to me the community hall will be the building down the other end of the pool from this.



Showers & restrooms would explain all the sanitary sewer piping and the water with pressure control station. 

I wonder why they would have showers? I have noticed anyone use the pull chain operators at any other pools!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> I think those are the new restrooms, showers and perhaps lockers. (If Trout Pass is removed, lockers will go from there).
> Seems to me the community hall will be the building down the other end of the pool from this.



The other building is smaller though, isn't it?  But big enough for a community hall?


----------



## DiznyDi

Hope to see many of you..... TOMORROW!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Just listened to the presentation on the construction and they said there will also be sports courts added.


----------



## pmaurer74

wildernessDad said:


> We're here.  Here's the view from our room.


breathtaking


----------



## twokats

Jimmy, it was so nice to see you and your family.  Glad Paul is enjoying everything.

Was able to meet up with Granny at the Merry Mixer for a while today, had a good chat with them also.

Now if I can just catch a glimpse of DDad and Di before we catch the bus tomorrow. . . .


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just listened to the presentation on the construction and they said there will also be sports courts added.


Really?  I don't recall seeing anything in the original plans that would have indicated such, not that a tweaking of said plans couldn't make it happen. From my perspective, that would seem like an odd choice and waste of space. Few people seem to bother with sports courts at the couple of deluxes where we've noticed them. And laying down asphalt isn't a cheap option.  Stay tuned, I guess.

Have a wonderful BHG Meet!!!  Remember. . . . .PICTURES!


----------



## wildernessDad

More pics.  Details.


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats said:


> Jimmy, it was so nice to see you and your family.  Glad Paul is enjoying everything.
> 
> Was able to meet up with Granny at the Merry Mixer for a while today, had a good chat with them also.
> 
> Now if I can just catch a glimpse of DDad and Di before we catch the bus tomorrow. . . .


Safe travels today to you and Kati!  Glad you and Granny could catch up with each other.


----------



## DenLo

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The other building is smaller though, isn't it?  But big enough for a community hall?



Since the cabins sleep 8 they are sounding like a similar design as the bungalows.  So maybe they need a pump house too like the one at PVB.  
I am thinking that the Community Hall is replacing the Cub's Den which has been closed since construction started.


----------



## jimmytammy

I am so bummed, as I have a really hard time trying to navigate getting my photos from I phone to photo bucket so I can share pics here.  Tammy is busy with work so i don't want to bother her, and I am tech challenged.  

Yesterday we went to AK and had a great time.  We did TTBAB, FOTLK, met Pochantas, ate at FTBBQ(got to say, a bit disappointing this time), rode DINO, met up with my nephew and his DW, rode KS(had the hyenas out, plus it was so cool, the cats were way more active than I had ever seen, (Cheetahs were up and moving a lot), then we hit Everest twice and wrapped up day watching the new Tree awakenings, really cool effects.  Finished off the night at ESPN. Tears, our Mich. relocated to Clermont FL friend joined us for the day.  Even though she spent most of her life in MI, near the lake effects of winter, she still felt cold in sunny FL as it was quite cold and breezy yesterday

Today, its our 1st day at MK.  We were going to ride Splash Mt but its way too cold for that so we changed FP times, and we are good to go.  Headed to Kona for lunch, then be at MK by 2, hanging around till Wishes.  

Got to say, hitting the parks with young folks, very rough on this old guys knees and calfs


----------



## Granny

Hi Groupies!  Still having a devil of a time with this laptop crashing websites all the time.  Should have packed a small sledgehammer in my Owners Locker! 

In any event, before this crashes again, here's a picture of Princess Kati, TwoKats and Granny from our mini-meet yesterday.


----------



## Granny

Still lots of issues, but here's a picture to tide you over...


----------



## Dizny Dad

We finally arrived at our beloved Lodge.   The plane ride made us a little blurry,  or the lodge photographer had no idea how to focus an iPhone;  One or the other  but we feel fine.


----------



## twinklebug

wildernessDad said:


> More pics.  Details.
> View attachment 209621 View attachment 209622



The boat and bike rental needed more space from what I understand. Glad they took this opportunity to add onto it.

WD, what in the world is your second pic of? The way the scaffolding loops around, it almost looks as though they're creating a second geyser, which would be awesome and might make up for some of the lost trees. Somehow I doubt that though. Hope there's an unrevealed good surprise in store.


----------



## Dizny Dad

A couple of pictures of the two mysterious outside doors.  Looks like two mechanical rooms to me;  accessible from the outside only.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Boulders in the making. . . . . Meet me in the hot tub at 6 . . .


----------



## wdrl

twinklebug said:


> WD, what in the world is your second pic of? The way the scaffolding loops around, it almost looks as though they're creating a second geyser, which would be awesome and might make up for some of the lost trees. Somehow I doubt that though. Hope there's an unrevealed good surprise in store.


I think the scaffolding is for the rock wall being constructed around Boulder Ridge Cove.  If you look at the artist drawing released by Disney, the scaffolding is right where part of the rock wall will be:


----------



## twinklebug

wdrl said:


> I think the scaffolding is for the rock wall being constructed around Boulder Ridge Cove.  If you look at the artist drawing released by Disney, the scaffolding is right where part of the rock wall will be:


Ah, yes. The angle of the picture threw me off. I thought we were looking at it from the side. Rats. 
Still hoping there are unrevealed surprises. I hate it when they give everything away.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Really?  I don't recall seeing anything in the original plans that would have indicated such, not that a tweaking of said plans couldn't make it happen. From my perspective, that would seem like an odd choice and waste of space. Few people seem to bother with sports courts at the couple of deluxes where we've noticed them. And laying down asphalt isn't a cheap option.  Stay tuned, I guess.
> 
> Have a wonderful BHG Meet!!!  Remember. . . . .PICTURES!



I rewound and listened again because I too was surprised.  But I'm also not certain where the BBQ pavillion is going either?  I actually have seen people using the sports courts at both AKV and VGF so it does happen now and then.


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Sports courts? Can't someone just take a nature walk. It's completely off the theme.


----------



## jimmytammy

I have a knack(or curse depending on how you see it)for seeing celebs at WDW.  2 days this week I have seen the actor William H. Macey and his wife(sorry can't remember her stage name)who played Lynette in Desperate Housewives(my wife _forced _me into watching it, we will leave it right there)and a lady who is on The Chew.  So anyways, tonight as we were moseying up the trail from our beloved Villas back to the main Lodge, I ran into some Real Celebrities.  Granny and Mrs. Granny and DiznyDad and DiznyDi!!  Now that made my day


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> I have a knack(or curse depending on how you see it)for seeing celebs at WDW.  2 days this week I have seen the actor William H. Macey and his wife(sorry can't remember her stage name)who played Lynette in Desperate Housewives(my wife _forced _me into watching it, we will leave it right there)and a lady who is on The Chew.  So anyways, tonight as we were moseying up the trail from our beloved Villas back to the main Lodge, I ran into some Real Celebrities.  Granny and Mrs. Granny and DiznyDad and DiznyDi!!  Now that made my day


Very cool!  Especially the Grannys and Diznys sightings!  By the way, it's Felicity Huffman.  Never saw her in DH, but she was in one of my favorite, short-lived shows--SPORTS NIGHT.


----------



## Corinne

Jimmy, we always see celebs too! We've seen many over the years.....Tim Matthews is here at the BC, (or his doppelgänger) was in the club lounge earlier. I'm hoping to run into Robby Benson,  he was fantastic tonight as the Candlelight Processional narrator. We're having a wonderful vacation, the weather has been great, really looking forward to the BHGM tomorrow night!


----------



## Granny

And we were so happy to run into Jimmy, Tammy and the gang tonight out on the covered walkway outside of WL.  It was one of those very fun moments as we broke into the guys huddle and the ladies huddle.  Don't know what the ladies were talking about...most likely bragging about us guys, don't you think!  

Looking forward to the BHGM tomorrow night...and happy to see the participants checking in here!


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> Jimmy, we always see celebs too! We've seen many over the years.....Tim Matthews is here at the BC, (or his doppelgänger) was in the club lounge earlier. I'm hoping to run into Robby Benson,  he was fantastic tonight as the Candlelight Processional narrator. We're having a wonderful vacation, the weather has been great, really looking forward to the BHGM tomorrow night!


Very cool you see Celebs too, my family half the time brushes me off as I just see people.  I think its a thing about certain facial features that jumps out for me, then I recognize them.  Heck, just yesterday I saw our head football coach from my HS days(graduated 1983)at Epcot.  Haven't seen him since 83, so I think for me, i recognize those features on a face that my family passes off as Im just crazy


----------



## rusafee1183

Hey guys... remember me???  I keep in touch on Facebook, but it's been probably about 3 years since I have actually been on the Disboards.  Scanning through the thread, I am remembering all the names like it was yesterday though!

My husband and I are planning a trip back to our beloved VWL next year and as I was scouring the internet trying to get construction updates, I figured why not come back to the source and check in on everyone in the process!


----------



## rwcmath

Wilderness Salad is as delicious as ever at Roaring Fork!


----------



## Granny

Okay, here's a shot of some of the BHGM attendees.  Unfortunately, we were a little slow to get the camera out before WildernessDad and company, and TCRAIG & company departed.  So add in about 7 more people that showed up in total.  

 


Back row, Jimmy, Jimmy's DSIL , Jimmy's DS, Granny, DiznyDad, Corinne's DH
Front row: TammyNC, Jimmy's DD, Mrs. Granny, Bobbiwoz, DiznyDi, Corinne

I apologize for any misspelling or misidentifications.   I tried to stick to screen names and relation identifiers since I didn't tell the innocent bystanders that they would be getting pushed out on the interwebs.  If anyone wants to me edit to add actual names just let me know.  

What a treat to spend such an enjoyable evening with everyone.  Not surprisingly, the time flew by and many of us stayed to watch Wishes.  Lots of fun and always great to meet Groupies in person.  Thanks everyone, and a special thanks to their families for allowing the Groupies to make the time to attend the meet.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Yeah!! It was a great meet, and I look forward to others!  Thank you all!

As I walked around the WL area last night, I took this picture.
The area will always be my favorite at WDW.



This was too large, and I had to modify it, but you get the idea.


----------



## Corinne

Thanks for posting Granny!  We had a great time with everyone,and yes, the time did fly!!! Time to start planning the BHGM II


----------



## Corinne

Beautiful shot Bobbi!


----------



## DiznyDi

What a great night spent with Groupies!  I finally had the pleasure of meeting bobbiwoz!  Tcraig and hubs found their way to TOWL and joined in the festivities. To re-acquaint with JT and family, Corinne, and WildernessDad and family was a joy.  Loved meeting JT's SIL and spending time in conversation with him and his beautiful bride.  So special.....

We're off to Animal Kingdom this morning and will end with dinner at Sanaa.

Hey rusafee, nice to see you here again!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Corinne said:


> Beautiful shot Bobbi!


Thank you.  It is hard to stay away and even with all the construction, there is so much beauty there!


----------



## bobbiwoz

DiznyDi said:


> What a great night spent with Groupies!  I finally had the pleasure of meeting bobbiwoz!  Tcraig and hubs found their way to TOWL and joined in the festivities. To re-acquaint with JT and family, Corinne, and WildernessDad and family was a joy.  Loved meeting JT's SIL and spending time in conversation with him and his beautiful bride.  So special.....
> 
> We're off to Animal Kingdom this morning and will end with dinner at Sanaa.
> 
> Hey rusafee, nice to see you here again!


I will be at AK today too!


----------



## jimmytammy

Great time at the BHGM!!  It was great to meet bobbiwoz and TCraig and her DH and to reunite with old friends Di, Dad, Granny and Mrs., Corinne and DH and WildernessDad and Jesse.  Not sure how I missed WDs wife, and we sure missed not being able to spend more time with you folks.  Hopefully next time we can navigate to the groupie meet earlier and spend more time with all.

Granny, thanks for the great shot!  The young lady who took the pic sure knew what she was doing and made us all look 10 yrs younger IMO


----------



## jimmytammy

One more celeb sighting, Mandy Patinkin.  Saw him in Sweet Spells shop yesterday as we went in he was headed out.  Mainly remember him from his days on Chicago Hope...saw a bunch of celebs last night that excited me even more, Groupies at the BHGM


----------



## jimmytammy

Bobbi, love the photos!  I believe I saw those same sights last night too.  Always a great place to be.  Its time for me to be back home, its time for me to be Lodge bound


----------



## sleepydog25

rusafee1183 said:


> Hey guys... remember me???  I keep in touch on Facebook, but it's been probably about 3 years since I have actually been on the Disboards.  Scanning through the thread, I am remembering all the names like it was yesterday though!
> 
> My husband and I are planning a trip back to our beloved VWL next year and as I was scouring the internet trying to get construction updates, I figured why not come back to the source and check in on everyone in the process!


Welcome back, stranger!!  You know the saying, "Once a Groupie, always a Groupie!"  Glad you could drop by and hope you will make it more of a habit going forward.  If you've scanned the last, ohhhh, 5 dozen pages, then you're likely caught up on the construction aspects at our home.  If not, here's a short refresher:
1) We will never call our "home" Boulder Ridge Villas except with sarcasm.
2) "Hey, bring back the topiaries!" (DVC Mickey made it at least. . .)
3) "They're not bungalows; they're 'cabins.' "
4) Zero entry. Not zero entry. Zero entry. Not zero entry. Zero entry. Not zero entry. . . . .Zero entry.
5) "What do a quarry, boulders, and a jarring, geometric patterned pool have to do with the Northwest, woodsy theme?"
6) Table service. Quick service. Signature. Quick service. Quick service. Quick serv--wait, Table service?
7) Spicy BBQ pavilions. 
8) Chimneys!?
9) Studios, 1BRs, 2BRs, and reportedly, GVs. . .
10) Yellow?  Let's hope not.

That about does it.  Again, welcome back. . .home.


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> I have a knack(or curse depending on how you see it)for seeing celebs at WDW.  2 days this week I have seen the actor William H. Macey and his wife(sorry can't remember her stage name)who played Lynette in Desperate Housewives(my wife _forced _me into watching it, we will leave it right there)and a lady who is on The Chew.  So anyways, tonight as we were moseying up the trail from our beloved Villas back to the main Lodge, I ran into some Real Celebrities.  Granny and Mrs. Granny and DiznyDad and DiznyDi!!  Now that made my day



Was it Carla or Daphne?  I tend to see celebrities too.  Usually at my favorite place.  Crews Cup Lounge.      I'm a bit of a celebrity there myself.  Ok maybe celebrity is the wrong word.  Someone that goes there probably too often & all the bartenders know.     I walk in the bartenders yell out Julie's here! then they pour me my usual wine.     Kind of like Norm! but at Disney instead of Cheers.  Come to think of it I tend to sit in the same spot every time too.    I have to go to Florida to find a place everyone knows my name.   



rusafee1183 said:


> Hey guys... remember me???  I keep in touch on Facebook, but it's been probably about 3 years since I have actually been on the Disboards.  Scanning through the thread, I am remembering all the names like it was yesterday though!
> 
> My husband and I are planning a trip back to our beloved VWL next year and as I was scouring the internet trying to get construction updates, I figured why not come back to the source and check in on everyone in the process!



Well hello there my friend!  Nice to see you here again.

Love the BHGM picture!  So wish I could have been there. Maybe next time.

One week from today or as Di would say 7 more sleeps!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

One and 1/2 more sleeps!

Big storm coming in tonight though and huge winds predicted when we are supposed to take off.  I'm never very fond of airplanes going sideways.


----------



## pmaurer74

Granny said:


> Okay, here's a shot of some of the BHGM attendees.  Unfortunately, we were a little slow to get the camera out before WildernessDad and company, and TCRAIG & company departed.  So add in about 7 more people that showed up in total.
> 
> View attachment 210029
> 
> 
> Back row, Jimmy, Jimmy's DSIL , Jimmy's DS, Granny, DiznyDad, Corinne's DH
> Front row: TammyNC, Jimmy's DD, Mrs. Granny, Bobbiwoz, DiznyDi, Corinne
> 
> I apologize for any misspelling or misidentifications.   I tried to stick to screen names and relation identifiers since I didn't tell the innocent bystanders that they would be getting pushed out on the interwebs.  If anyone wants to me edit to add actual names just let me know.
> 
> What a treat to spend such an enjoyable evening with everyone.  Not surprisingly, the time flew by and many of us stayed to watch Wishes.  Lots of fun and always great to meet Groupies in person.  Thanks everyone, and a special thanks to their families for allowing the Groupies to make the time to attend the meet.


Sorry I missed it by 2 days. Maybe someday!


----------



## pmaurer74

KAT4DISNEY said:


> One and 1/2 more sleeps!
> 
> Big storm coming in tonight though and huge winds predicted when we are supposed to take off.  I'm never very fond of airplanes going sideways.


me too. It is supposed t be -5 when we take off tomorrow night.


----------



## wildernessDad

We moved to the 2-br dedicated and still have a construction view.  I'll post more pics when I return home.  We've moved our flight home earlier due to threat of snow and ice.


----------



## jimmytammy

Yesterday, we had a great day at MK!  Much more manageable crowds.  Its amazing how much you can accomplish with a plan but wow it is taxing on the ol body  We did FP on Splash, SDMR and HM.  We were able to fit many more attractions in along with these, snacked a bit(BTW, the Pot Roast Mac n Cheese is really tasty at Friars Nook, thanks Lou Mongello for the tip)and ate meal of day at LTT.  Its been awhile, but it did not disappoint.  Today, we are at HS again, then catch Candlelight Processional before calling it a day.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Yesterday, we had a great day at MK!  Much more manageable crowds.  Its amazing how much you can accomplish with a plan but wow it is taxing on the ol body  We did FP on Splash, SDMR and HM.  We were able to fit many more attractions in along with these, snacked a bit(BTW, the Pot Roast Mac n Cheese is really tasty at Friars Nook, thanks Lou Mongello for the tip)and ate meal of day at LTT.  Its been awhile, but it did not disappoint.  Today, we are at HS again, then catch Candlelight Processional before calling it a day.



I hear you Jimmy - I'm trying to figure out when I can rest during our trip - the youngsters are go getters (like I used to be, and still wish to be, but wow!) and I think we may have to do some early starts with the expected crowds as we have a newbie who needs to see things!  I'm already exhausted!!  

Jimmy - do you guys do a dining package for the processional or go standby?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

pmaurer74 said:


> me too. It is supposed t be -5 when we take off tomorrow night.



Brrrrrr!!!  That warmer than usual weather in FL will be nice for sure!


----------



## Lisann

wdrl said:


> I think the scaffolding is for the rock wall being constructed around Boulder Ridge Cove.  If you look at the artist drawing released by Disney, the scaffolding is right where part of the rock wall will be:


Pardon me if this has been addressed already, but it looks as if there are cabanas in this photo.  Anyone know about that?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Lisann said:


> Pardon me if this has been addressed already, but it looks as if there are cabanas in this photo.  Anyone know about that?



Yes, there are cabanas going in.


----------



## Corinne

So to add to the celeb sightings, Chris Matthews ( I think I called him Tim the other day), and Meredith Veira were both staying at the BC, and having breakfast in the lounge on two different days this week. 

We are back home in Antarctica errrr Massachusetts.  We actually booked the same time next year before we left! Woo!


----------



## horselover

Corinne said:


> So to add to the celeb sightings, Chris Matthews ( I think I called him Tim the other day), and Meredith Veira were both staying at the BC, and having breakfast in the lounge on two different days this week.
> 
> We are back home in Antarctica errrr Massachusetts.  We actually booked the same time next year before we left! Woo!



Were you in club level at BC Corinne?  First time?  What did you think?  I've tried all 3 Epcot club levels now.  I think BC has the nicest lounge.  It's certainly the largest.  Food is the same across all of them.  I liked my room the best at BWI.  YC is my favorite non DVC Epcot resort though.  Just a calmer more serene atmosphere there & a closer walk to Crews Cup Lounge.        Funny I've seen some celebrities at Disney but never while staying on the club level.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday @mickeymorse!!!*


----------



## TCRAIG

DiznyDi said:


> What a great night spent with Groupies!  I finally had the pleasure of meeting bobbiwoz!  Tcraig and hubs found their way to TOWL and joined in the festivities. To re-acquaint with JT and family, Corinne, and WildernessDad and family was a joy.  Loved meeting JT's SIL and spending time in conversation with him and his beautiful bride.  So special.....
> 
> We're off to Animal Kingdom this morning and will end with dinner at Sanaa.
> 
> Hey rusafee, nice to see you here again!


So excited to meet everyone!  Truly the highlight of our trip - this really is the friendliest bunch around - looking forward to seeing everyone again in May!


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday, Mickeymorse!


----------



## LauraLea

I have an anytime fastpass good at the Studios (excludes TSM) for 5 guests that expires 12/31/16.

If anyone can use it, PM me and I will get in the mail.

Laura


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover said:


> Was it Carla or Daphne?  I tend to see celebrities too.  Usually at my favorite place.  Crews Cup Lounge.      I'm a bit of a celebrity there myself.  Ok maybe celebrity is the wrong word.  Someone that goes there probably too often & all the bartenders know.     I walk in the bartenders yell out Julie's here! then they pour me my usual wine.     Kind of like Norm! but at Disney instead of Cheers.  Come to think of it I tend to sit in the same spot every time too.    I have to go to Florida to find a place everyone knows my name.
> 
> Sorry it took me so long to reply
> Tammy says it was Carla.  She had shades on and her hair up but it was her.  We were shoulder to shoulder so I got a very good look at her.  Had it been from a distance, never would have a had a clue, she did a very good job of disguise
> As for being recognized, we get that too.  Once we were at Tune In Lounge at 50s and the lady working behind the bar says "hey, I know you guys"!  We go in for shakes when we don't have a ressie and drinks from time to time.  So it makes us feel a bit special that they see these thousands of people each year, and they remember us


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I hear you Jimmy - I'm trying to figure out when I can rest during our trip - the youngsters are go getters (like I used to be, and still wish to be, but wow!) and I think we may have to do some early starts with the expected crowds as we have a newbie who needs to see things! I'm already exhausted!!
> 
> Jimmy - do you guys do a dining package for the processional or go standby?


Last night we winged it, and we were able to snag a spot about 15 mins before showtime just left of a taped off area that is just left of a small building that is in from t=of American Adventure building.  Great spot for seeing and hearing.  But I have to say, after being on our feet since 10:30 am, it was tough.  The line for Package folks was crazy long.  They almost completely filled the place.  There may have been 3-4 rows left at back that standby folks filled.  If you don't want to stand, Package is my advice.  It will be my go too from this point forward because my feet the whole time were screaming at my brain like this


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> So to add to the celeb sightings, Chris Matthews ( I think I called him Tim the other day), and Meredith Veira were both staying at the BC, and having breakfast in the lounge on two different days this week.


We saw Ms. Viera last night too, refer to post above.  Her head was about the size of a pea from our vantage point

That is very cool that you saw them both!


----------



## jimmytammy

TCRAIG said:


> So excited to meet everyone! Truly the highlight of our trip - this really is the friendliest bunch around - looking forward to seeing everyone again in May!


It was great meeting you folks as well!!  BTW, I told Tammy the joke about NC State and she found it very amusing If you folks are traveling back and forth to the games, feel free to call(PM me of you would like, I can share my cell #), we are immediately off I-85/40 at exit 140(Elon University)for dinner meet up or we could plan a mini meet with a few locals in Greensboro.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

On the plane - here I come Mickey!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Mickeymorse!!!!
BTW, it is our DDs Bday today as wellShe is with us celebrating in The Happiest Place in the World


----------



## pmaurer74

Plane takes off in 7 hours. I am packed and ready to go and have nothing to do but wait! WLV, here we come!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> BTW, it is our DDs Bday today as wellShe is with us celebrating in The Happiest Place in the World


Pass along happy birthday wishes, please!

Also, congrats, *pmaurer*!! Wish we were headed there, too!  Sigh.


----------



## rusafee1183

Thanks for the Welcome Home everyone! It's good to "see" everybody again! It's been way too long!



sleepydog25 said:


> Welcome back, stranger!!  You know the saying, "Once a Groupie, always a Groupie!"  Glad you could drop by and hope you will make it more of a habit going forward.  If you've scanned the last, ohhhh, 5 dozen pages, then you're likely caught up on the construction aspects at our home.  If not, here's a short refresher:
> 1) We will never call our "home" Boulder Ridge Villas except with sarcasm.
> 2) "Hey, bring back the topiaries!" (DVC Mickey made it at least. . .)
> 3) "They're not bungalows; they're 'cabins.' "
> 4) Zero entry. Not zero entry. Zero entry. Not zero entry. Zero entry. Not zero entry. . . . .Zero entry.
> 5) "What do a quarry, boulders, and a jarring, geometric patterned pool have to do with the Northwest, woodsy theme?"
> 6) Table service. Quick service. Signature. Quick service. Quick service. Quick serv--wait, Table service?
> 7) Spicy BBQ pavilions.
> 8) Chimneys!?
> 9) Studios, 1BRs, 2BRs, and reportedly, GVs. . .
> 10) Yellow?  Let's hope not.
> 
> That about does it.  Again, welcome back. . .home.




Sooooo, it seems like I am not quite as behind on the construction news as everyone else! I can't seem to keep up with what they were planning to do, so I just kind of quit and decided to see it when it's done! I just know that I didn't care for the room renovations a few years back, and haven't been thrilled with any decisions since so I am not holding high hopes. Maybe they'll "wow" me when it's done, and I really hope that's the case!

I do agree, _Boulder Ridge_ will never be my "home" ....And you guys will definitely need to fill me in on the SPICY BBQ Pavilions. _I'm intrigued  _


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> Last night we winged it, and we were able to snag a spot about 15 mins before showtime just left of a taped off area that is just left of a small building that is in from t=of American Adventure building.  Great spot for seeing and hearing.  But I have to say, after being on our feet since 10:30 am, it was tough.  The line for Package folks was crazy long.  They almost completely filled the place.  There may have been 3-4 rows left at back that standby folks filled.  If you don't want to stand, Package is my advice.  It will be my go too from this point forward because my feet the whole time were screaming at my brain like this



Kati and I have always done the Package and usually do a lunch for the 5:00 seating.  We have always gotten a good seat and yes the feet do need that after a full day at the parks.  This year we went on one of Anthony Mackey's nights.  He was very good.

Sorry I haven't been on much since I got home from the world.  I developed a little sinus infection, plus had doctor appointments scheduled plus other things that decided I needed to give attention to.  It was very good to see Jimmy and family, Granny and his wife and DDad and DDi!!!  Hope to see many more in May.


----------



## ottawagreg

Hello everyone, I am nearing the end of my day and jumped onto the board.  I see the conversation about the candle light processional.  We have done have gone the last two years, and really enjoyed it.  Both times we did the meal package.  I thought that it was a good way to go.  ONe year was garden grille and the other san angel inn.  The late were late afternoon table seating, 4:00 p.m. or so and then the six o'clock show.  The line both times for the ticketed folks was very long.  So long I wondered if we would get very good seats.  But they were middle of the pack, five to eight rows behind the aisle way and fairly centered facing the stage.  Last year it was Christmas eve, so I especially enjoyed the experience.

We arrive 12/27 this year and being after Christmas seems a little anticlimactic.  We have 12 days to go!  Hope everyone there is having a good time.  Is the weather warm in the evening?


----------



## jimmytammy

ottawagreg said:


> We arrive 12/27 this year and being after Christmas seems a little anticlimactic. We have 12 days to go! Hope everyone there is having a good time. Is the weather warm in the evening?


So far, our evenings have been comfortable, give or take 2 nights when sweatshirts and jeans were the norm.  All other nights, I have had shorts and t-shirt, including now


----------



## jimmytammy

Got to see my cousins daughter working her 1st day at Art of Disney store at Epcot today.  That was cool to see her


----------



## Corinne

horselover said:


> Were you in club level at BC Corinne?  First time?  What did you think?  I've tried all 3 Epcot club levels now.  I think BC has the nicest lounge.  It's certainly the largest.  Food is the same across all of them.  I liked my room the best at BWI.  YC is my favorite non DVC Epcot resort though.  Just a calmer more serene atmosphere there & a closer walk to Crews Cup Lounge.        Funny I've seen some celebrities at Disney but never while staying on the club level.



Hi Julie,

Yes, we were staying club at BC.  We have also stayed club level at the WL and at the AK. BC is my fav thus far.  I'm with you Julie, YC is my favorite resort too!  It was our first on property resort stay, so it's always held a special place in our hearts. We always have a meal or at least a drink at the Crews Cup too!!   
We booked the bounce back offer for BC CL for the same week next year!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday Mickeymorse!!!!
> BTW, it is our DDs Bday today as wellShe is with us celebrating in The Happiest Place in the World



*Happy Birthday Kristian!!!  Hope you're having a wonderful Disney Birthday!  
*
Thanks for the CP feedback Jimmy.  I've almost always done the package but was curious how it was going this year and if it was needed.  Sounds like it's needed more than ever!



pmaurer74 said:


> Plane takes off in 7 hours. I am packed and ready to go and have nothing to do but wait! WLV, here we come!



I'm sitting in my room at the Poly listening the the Electrical Water Pageant.  Can't see it because of the bungalows but it's loud and clear.  Just waiting for the rest of the family to arrive.  One is on ME and the other should have just landed.


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY
Any chance y'all will be at MK tomorrow?  We will be there after breakfast at The Wave at 11:15 until around 4.  If so, maybe we can catch up!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> KAT4DISNEY
> Any chance y'all will be at MK tomorrow?  We will be there after breakfast at The Wave at 11:15 until around 4.  If so, maybe we can catch up!



Probably not - darn!  Would love to see you all!  Epcot is on the agenda - Frozen just after noon, Biergarten CP package for 6:45 show and the Member Mixer.  Slight possibility we'd run over to MK but it would be earlier in the morning.


----------



## pmaurer74

Our room is on the third floor with a view of the walkway... listening to Christmas carols in the dark...beautiful.


----------



## tea pot

Hello Groupies 
Thanks so much for taking the time to post during your vacation
When I read all your stories and details *I can Feel the Magic * 

Love the picture of the groupie meet. You guys look so good. 
Hope to be with you in the spring. 
So keep the pics and the post coming!
Thanks Again


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Probably not - darn!  Would love to see you all!  Epcot is on the agenda - Frozen just after noon, Biergarten CP package for 6:45 show and the Member Mixer.  Slight possibility we'd run over to MK but it would be earlier in the morning.


We understand, tough to be in 2 places at one time.  We will meet again for sure!


----------



## jimmytammy

WOW the time sure flies!!  I woke this AM to a dose of reality, our trip is almost done.  I am proud of our SIL, he doesn't want to go homeI think he is hooked.  Rich, he even wants to make a special trip to see the 5 legged goat.  As luck would have it, we will be at The Wave this AM before heading to MK for a while.  We will be staying with friends Brad and Tearsa in Clermont before hitting the road for good Sat.


----------



## sleepydog25

I echo the sentiment that it's good to see all the reports and pics coming from those who are at the World.  Safe travels to each of you on the way home, as well as for those who will be heading there soon!  Was a "toasty" 12F here this a.m.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Another wonderful trip is coming to an end.   And each trip comes with multiple stories. 

Of course the big Honkin' groupee meet was outstanding and we enjoyed it so much.

Sitting here on top of the train station,doing a little people watching, I must relate the following.   Two 20 something youths we're discussing with each other who the he** John Glenn was and why we needed our flag at half mast.   I couldn't help but jump in and enlighten them on who he was and what he had done.   And their response was "oh".   No passion, no recognition on their face,  and with body language that said butt out.   I do overstep my bounds from time to time.  Jeese Louise.

  Once I transfer pictures from my phone to my computer I'll upload as many construction photos as I can.


----------



## Starwind

ottawagreg said:


> Showers & restrooms would explain all the sanitary sewer piping and the water with pressure control station.
> 
> I wonder why they would have showers? I have noticed anyone use the pull chain operators at any other pools!



Showers are likely a public health code requirement for "public" pools, since everyone is SUPPOSED to freshly shower before entering a pool or hot tub, per the "rules" signs, which are derived from the code.

Ah, here it is, "To protect the public health the department has adopted sanitation and safety standards for public pools in Chapter 64E-9, Florida Administrative Code"  (Dept = Florida Department of Health) - http://www.floridahealth.gov/environmental-health/swimming-pools/index.html has links to the code and other relevant info.

"(g) Rinse shower – A minimum of one rinse shower shall be provided on the pool deck of all outdoor pools within 20 feet of the nearest pool water’s edge."

According to Mr. Google, apparently Florida Building Code ALSO has a rinse shower on deck requirement, which is pretty much the same as the above.  The same code includes rules about when sanitary facilities must be provided and how they have to be constructed wrt door access to the outside, etc.

SW


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> Another wonderful trip is coming to an end.   And each trip comes with multiple stories.
> 
> Of course the big Honkin' groupee meet was outstanding and we enjoyed it so much.
> 
> Sitting here on top of the train station,doing a little people watching, I must relate the following.   Two 20 something youths we're discussing with each other who the he** John Glenn was and why we needed our flag at half mast.   I couldn't help but jump in and enlighten them on who he was and what he had done.   And their response was "oh".   No passion, no recognition on their face,  and with body language that said butt out.   I do overstep my bounds from time to time.  Jeese Louise.
> 
> Once I transfer pictures from my phone to my computer I'll upload as many construction photos as I can.



Wow that is pretty sad.  What has happened to our education system?

Glad you had a nice trip.  3 more sleeps for us!


----------



## pmaurer74

So we are officially ruined and I think DH now sees the need to eventually add on. He said he is never staying in a studio again. This is out 11th trip to WDW and spend the first 2 days in a studio at WLV. We moved over to a 2 bedroom unit and said to say I think are not going back to studios. I hear this can happen. The room is wonderful. It is hard to get a feel through photographs. My sister's family has one of the cool corner/middle rooms. It is beautiful and I am jealous. It is their first trip to WDW so I am glad they got a great room. My whole family is sick though. I knew this trip likely needed a sense of humor. Nothing goes according to plan but that is ok. It is not like we are not coming back agin right? Christmas party tonight. This is my favorite week at WDW. Choirs in the lobby and characters this week at the resorts.


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Wow that is pretty sad.  What has happened to our education system?
> 
> Glad you had a nice trip.  3 more sleeps for us!


I believe I may have mentioned in an earlier post, but I met John Glenn a few times, and once spent 15 minutes or so chatting with him after he arrived at Andrews AFB late one night before Christmas (I was working a late shift on the flight line).  He fit my description of servant for the people, and that encounter has stuck with me more than all the other VIPs I met at Andrews (and they number in the hundreds).  Humble, thoughtful, caring, and true representative of his constituents and his country--all those he was. As far as history goes, I don't blame you for saying something *Dad *as I would have done the same, but I wouldn't use that one example as an indictment of the educational system.  We can't know the type of students they were (likely not Honor or AP classes) and, to be fair, what Mr Glenn did was over five decades ago, and to teens, that is ancient history.  When I was in school, few of my friends could have told you anything about World War I or the Great Depression even though they were seminal events in our history--I knew because I was a fan of history.  Another factor is that when I was growing up (and I figure for many or most of you, as well), my world was defined by real world heroes, visionaries, and accomplishments: John Glenn, Audie Murphy, Martin Luther King, Billie Jean King, the Civil Rights Movement, soldiers, firefighters, et. al.  Anymore, the "heroes" in this world are ball players, music stars, reality TV personalities, and YouTube stars--not one of whom has slipped the bonds of space or laid down her life to save others.  It's a focus that is completely alien to my world growing up. Schools simply can't compete.  That's not to say schools aren't culpable to some extent--they are--but when we have movies where space travel is considered a given, remembering one actual man who went into space alone during the infancy of space flight doesn't rate an eye blink.

A lot also depends on the teachers, the focus of a particular school system, and even parents.  This is where the indictment of our educational system is fair. We focus far too much on standards of learning than actual learning. I see it first-hand every day that parents don't reinforce what is learned in school because for them a John Glenn is no big deal, either. I've always attempted to keep my daughter abreast of current affairs, history, and significant events, but in her case, a few teachers barely tried to make history relevant. A few years ago, I substituted in a 10th-grade history class and found the teacher used old--as in mostly black and white--VHS tapes to teach his classes.  He would plug one in, hand out sheets of paper with blanks to be filled in by the students as they watched, then sit back and do nothing. The two days I taught for him covered the Vietnam War era, the Kent State shooting, and other topics. The kids had no clue about the era, so I filled them in with details. I stopped the tape often and gave them back stories.  After class, I had several students come up to me and say this was the first time they had actually been taught anything in class and they loved it. My own daughter says of her AP history class this year, "I've learned more in this half of a year than all my other history classes combined." So, yes, our schools do have some accountability.  Still, I would say that as a collection of nearly 400 million people, we no longer value history beyond what the latest political, entertainment, or sports scandal provides.  And that is achingly tragic.

Sorry for the long musing, but it's a foggy, cold, rainy Sunday morning, and I'm tucked under a blanket with a steaming mug o' java with nothing better to do.  Have a great week before Christmas, Groupies!


----------



## sleepydog25

pmaurer74 said:


> So we are officially ruined and I think DH now sees the need to eventually add on. He said he is never staying in a studio again. This is out 11th trip to WDW and spend the first 2 days in a studio at WLV. We moved over to a 2 bedroom unit and said to say I think are not going back to studios. I hear this can happen. The room is wonderful. It is hard to get a feel through photographs. My sister's family has one of the cool corner/middle rooms. It is beautiful and I am jealous. It is their first trip to WDW so I am glad they got a great room. My whole family is sick though. I knew this trip likely needed a sense of humor. Nothing goes according to plan but that is ok. It is not like we are not coming back agin right? Christmas party tonight. This is my favorite week at WDW. Choirs in the lobby and characters this week at the resorts.


Though we do studios in order to make more trips or spend more time at Disney, there is NOTHING like the extra room a 1BR or 2BR suite! It's very hard to go back once you've stayed in one of those. It's just the two of us, but we love being able to spread out. When we do stay in a studio, we feel cramped. So, come our trip in May, a 1BR it is!!


----------



## Flossbolna

Hi Groupies!! I am back from an amazing stay at the Villas. My first time staying there even though I have been an owner there for two years. Yes, I did what you are not supposed to do: I bought at a resort that I had never stayed at. But all is good: I loved it (was not surprised about that...). I was amazed how much we were able to avoid the construction. Besides missing the pool, I cannot say that we were impacted in any way.

We had an amazing meal at Artist Point and loved the coffee they have at the Territory Lounge in the mornings. The CMs there were especially nice and it is a great place to sit and have your morning coffee. In my opinion they serve some of the best coffee you can get on property there (definitely better than Joffrey's or Starbucks in my opinion) and you get a 20% discount with an AP.

We also attended the DVC Annual Meeting. I got in line to speak to Ken Pottrock afterwards and told him how sad I am that they turned a resort that I bought because it was themed to trees into one that was going to be themed to rocks now and how much I hate the Boulder Ridge name. I made a point how it appears to existing owners that the new people get the nice stuff, the lovely creek and we as existing owners get the rocks. He ensured me that a lot of the wilderness will be restored to the lodge, but I also got the impression that especially my point about existing owners feeling like being the treated like the unwanted step child now (see my comment regarding rocks) did actually make him think a bit. I don't expect anything to change because of what I said, but maybe I was able to at least create a little more sensitivity with regards to why people bought at VWL in the first place and how they did not do the best job in communicating all those changes. Supposedly everyone who spoke to him would receive a follow up afterwards. I still have not heard anything and since my topic did not really require a follow up, I am not sure if I will receive one.

All in all, we actually found the Annual Meeting to be quite worth while. We also got to speak to some of the General Managers of the resorts we stayed at in the past, including Thea, who is the GM for the Wilderness Lodge and the Villas. I thought it was a great opportunity to give praise for the things I loved at the various resorts in order to help those staying around.


----------



## Lakegirl

For all you who are at or just leaving VWL do you think pool construction and the new restaurant will be up and running by Aug 2017?  I had written it off for our trip but I saw how the new pictures that they came out with said opening summer 2017.


----------



## jimmytammy

*DiznyDad*
I think you had every right to enlighten those young men to who John Glenn was in the scheme of our history.  You didn't overstep your bounds IMO, I, like Sleepy would have done the same

*Sleepy*
 let me say, thanks for your dedication to our kids and willingness to teach them and not just be passive and conform to the norm in education.  I agree, our kids have been dumbed down(maybe a harsh way to say what you said nicely)to our country and how it started, the struggles it went through to get to the good life we all have now.  

*Floss*
Thanks for stepping up and speaking on our behalf!


----------



## sleepydog25

Flossbolna said:


> Hi Groupies!! I am back from an amazing stay at the Villas. My first time staying there even though I have been an owner there for two years. Yes, I did what you are not supposed to do: I bought at a resort that I had never stayed at. But all is good: I loved it (was not surprised about that...). I was amazed how much we were able to avoid the construction. Besides missing the pool, I cannot say that we were impacted in any way.
> 
> We had an amazing meal at Artist Point and loved the coffee they have at the Territory Lounge in the mornings. The CMs there were especially nice and it is a great place to sit and have your morning coffee. In my opinion they serve some of the best coffee you can get on property there (definitely better than Joffrey's or Starbucks in my opinion) and you get a 20% discount with an AP.
> 
> We also attended the DVC Annual Meeting. I got in line to speak to Ken Pottrock afterwards and told him how sad I am that they turned a resort that I bought because it was themed to trees into one that was going to be themed to rocks now and how much I hate the Boulder Ridge name. I made a point how it appears to existing owners that the new people get the nice stuff, the lovely creek and we as existing owners get the rocks. He ensured me that a lot of the wilderness will be restored to the lodge, but I also got the impression that especially my point about existing owners feeling like being the treated like the unwanted step child now (see my comment regarding rocks) did actually make him think a bit. I don't expect anything to change because of what I said, but maybe I was able to at least create a little more sensitivity with regards to why people bought at VWL in the first place and how they did not do the best job in communicating all those changes. Supposedly everyone who spoke to him would receive a follow up afterwards. I still have not heard anything and since my topic did not really require a follow up, I am not sure if I will receive one.
> 
> All in all, we actually found the Annual Meeting to be quite worth while. We also got to speak to some of the General Managers of the resorts we stayed at in the past, including Thea, who is the GM for the Wilderness Lodge and the Villas. I thought it was a great opportunity to give praise for the things I loved at the various resorts in order to help those staying around.


Thanks for speaking up! While I agree that your comments will likely not cause any change in position by Disney regarding our beloved VWL (and other resorts), they were thoughts that did need to be communicated. The comment that drew the most attention, however, was that they're again serving coffee in Territory Lounge. Did they also have an espresso machine and pastries there?  When we were there last February, they had recently opened the coffee lounge there and did serve excellent coffee, lattes, cappuccinos, and pastries.  However, they closed it down just a couple of months later.  I would love for that to stay as a permanent fixture!


----------



## Flossbolna

sleepydog25 said:


> Thanks for speaking up! While I agree that your comments will likely not cause any change in position by Disney regarding our beloved VWL (and other resorts), they were thoughts that did need to be communicated. The comment that drew the most attention, however, was that they're again serving coffee in Territory Lounge. Did they also have an espresso machine and pastries there?  When we were there last February, they had recently opened the coffee lounge there and did serve excellent coffee, lattes, cappuccinos, and pastries.  However, they closed it down just a couple of months later.  I would love for that to stay as a permanent fixture!



Yes, pastries and espresso drinks. I think it might be permanent as the WL recently got a new head pastry chef transferred. From what I understand it is a new position and one of the reasons it was created is the need for pastries for the Territory Lounge.

The resorts have gotten more say in how they manage food and beverage again and have more autonomy. So, the WL is responsible for all their own offerings. So, if they create a new position I would say that they intend to stick with it. Maybe it was a test in February and they now put in the permanent structure?

ETA: they also have very cute clipboard menus that they use for the food offerings in the evenings as well. And AP had these gorgeous leather folders for the menu. It all looked very upscale!


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> Sitting here on top of the train station,doing a little people watching, I must relate the following.   Two 20 something youths we're discussing with each other who the he** John Glenn was and why we needed our flag at half mast.   I couldn't help but jump in and enlighten them on who he was and what he had done.   And their response was "oh".   No passion, no recognition on their face,  and with body language that said butt out.   I do overstep my bounds from time to time.  Jeese Louise.





sleepydog25 said:


> Still, I would say that as a collection of nearly 400 million people, we no longer value history beyond what the latest political, entertainment, or sports scandal provides. And that is achingly tragic.



*DDad*...thanks for piping up!  Knowing your demeanor, I'm sure you offered the information in a friendly, informative manner.  But I can't say that I'm surprised by the youths' reaction.  Anytime someone of our era starts talking about the past most of their eyes glaze over. 

*Sleepy*...Your comments on the educational system are good ones.  I enjoyed reading your comments.  




sleepydog25 said:


> I believe I may have mentioned in an earlier post, but I met John Glenn a few times, and once spent 15 minutes or so chatting with him after he arrived at Andrews AFB late one night before Christmas (I was working a late shift on the flight line). He fit my description of servant for the people, and that encounter has stuck with me more than all the other VIPs I met at Andrews (and they number in the hundreds). Humble, thoughtful, caring, and true representative of his constituents and his country--all those he was.



I had the pleasure of meeting and speaking with John Glenn in 1978.  And I couldn't agree more with your assessment.   When I lump all politicians together as greedy and power mongering, he was not part of that group.

While famous for his astronaut feats, he was also a true military hero.  Per Wikipedia, "Before joining NASA, he was a distinguished fighter pilot in both World War II and Korea, with six Distinguished Flying Crosses and eighteen clusters to the Air Medal."

I do think that people like this exist today, but not many of them go into politics.  And if they do, the mud-slinging tendencies of political races would have tarnished them.


----------



## Granny

Flossbolna said:


> We also attended the DVC Annual Meeting. I got in line to speak to Ken Pottrock afterwards and told him how sad I am that they turned a resort that I bought because it was themed to trees into one that was going to be themed to rocks now and how much I hate the Boulder Ridge name. I made a point how it appears to existing owners that the new people get the nice stuff, the lovely creek and we as existing owners get the rocks. He ensured me that a lot of the wilderness will be restored to the lodge, but I also got the impression that especially my point about existing owners feeling like being the treated like the unwanted step child now (see my comment regarding rocks) did actually make him think a bit. I don't expect anything to change because of what I said, but maybe I was able to at least create a little more sensitivity with regards to why people bought at VWL in the first place and how they did not do the best job in communicating all those changes. Supposedly everyone who spoke to him would receive a follow up afterwards. I still have not heard anything and since my topic did not really require a follow up, I am not sure if I will receive one.
> 
> All in all, we actually found the Annual Meeting to be quite worth while. We also got to speak to some of the General Managers of the resorts we stayed at in the past, including Thea, who is the GM for the Wilderness Lodge and the Villas. I thought it was a great opportunity to give praise for the things I loved at the various resorts in order to help those staying around.



*Flossy*...that's great that you took the time to talk to Ken Pottrock about VWL and our concerns.  You said exactly what I would have said.  And I hope he is speaking the truth when he says that a lot of the wilderness will be restored to the lodge.  Again, on behalf of VWL owners and lovers, we thank you!


----------



## Granny

Lakegirl said:


> For all you who are at or just leaving VWL do you think pool construction and the new restaurant will be up and running by Aug 2017?  I had written it off for our trip but I saw how the new pictures that they came out with said opening summer 2017.



*Lakegirl*...I think you will be okay.  While construction may be going on throughout 2017, it does appear that the new pool could be open for the summer.   If it is critical to you, though, I'd probably wait one more year just to be certain.  While Disney may plan to open the pool for the summer, sometimes plans go sideways.  However, I must say that based on the construction pace for the pool and surrounding area, I don't see why the pool and new restaurant won't be open next summer.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I am so glad to read here about John Glenn.  Thank you.

I will be home in Ohio tonight.  That marks the end of this fabulous trip that was highlighted by the Groupie Meet in FL and yesterday as I celebrated mom's 87 th birthday with my sister.  Mom was alert and it was special!

Bobbi


----------



## horselover

JT - Knowing you I'm sure you all made at least one trip to 50s Prime Time.  What's the seasonal shake?  Still hoping they bring back that white chocolate peppermint one they had two years ago.  So good!  Last year was gingerbread.     Not a fan of gingerbread.


----------



## Corinne

horselover said:


> JT - Knowing you I'm sure you all made at least one trip to 50s Prime Time.  What's the seasonal shake?  Still hoping they bring back that white chocolate peppermint one they had two years ago.  So good!  Last year was gingerbread.     Not a fan of gingerbread.



Hi Julie,

We had lunch at 50's and our server never mentioned a seasonal shake.....eager to hear if JT says there was one! Lol


----------



## sleepydog25

bobbiwoz said:


> I am so glad to read here about John Glenn.  Thank you.
> 
> I will be home in Ohio tonight.  That marks the end of this fabulous trip that was highlighted by the Groupie Meet in FL and yesterday as I celebrated mom's 87 th birthday with my sister.  Mom was alert and it was special!
> 
> Bobbi


At the risk of repeating a story from an earlier post, my longest encounter with Glenn was about three days before Christmas in 1995. During the holiday season, many Congressional types go overseas, ostensibly on business, and when they fly into Andrews, they have many staffers with them, pull government vans around to the aircraft to load them up with gifts bought overseas, and those of us working the flights often used the military term "boondoggle" to describe their trips. When Glenn landed that night, he had his wife, his daughter (who doubled as a staffer), and one other staffer. I drove his personal vehicle to the aircraft where they loaded a few gifts in the back seat (along with the daughter). No trailing vans; no extra government vehicles (the other staffer had his own car, too). He took the time (and it was well past midnight) to get to know me a little, inquire about my career. I was impressed by his grace (and his wife's and daughter's, too) and the fact he had returned from an actual trip to represent the U.S. in Europe.  No extra fanfare.  No extra expenses.  How could you not admire him?  The only other politician I've met who exuded that sort of demeanor is Sen. Mark Warner.  Would that we had more like those two men.


----------



## Lakegirl

Granny thanks so much for the reply.  I am thinking it will be open too, but then Iremembrr reading all the Poly stories and am hesitant.  I may just try switch next month to BCV at the 7 month mark.


----------



## pmaurer74

Lakegirl said:


> For all you who are at or just leaving VWL do you think pool construction and the new restaurant will be up and running by Aug 2017?  I had written it off for our trip but I saw how the new pictures that they came out with said opening summer 2017.


personally, I think so.


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover said:


> JT - Knowing you I'm sure you all made at least one trip to 50s Prime Time.  What's the seasonal shake?  Still hoping they bring back that white chocolate peppermint one they had two years ago.  So good!  Last year was gingerbread.     Not a fan of gingerbread.


Our server didnt mention one, and I don't recall seeing anything on the menu


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Our server didnt mention one, and I don't recall seeing anything on the menu



Well that's too bad.  FYI it's never listed on the menu.  It only says seasonal shake.  Your server needs to tell you what it is.  I posed the question in the restaurant forum.  Hopefully someone will know.   We have no plans to go to DHS but we would make a special trip if the shake was white chocolate peppermint.


----------



## horselover

And I forgot to say.  1 more sleep!!!


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> One more celeb sighting, Mandy Patinkin.  Saw him in Sweet Spells shop yesterday as we went in he was headed out.  Mainly remember him from his days on Chicago Hope...saw a bunch of celebs last night that excited me even more, Groupies at the BHGM



"Hello, my name is Inigo Montoya, you killed my father, prepare to die."  That Mandy Patinkin????  We love Indigo Montoya!!!
Great find JT!



jimmytammy said:


> *DiznyDad*
> I think you had every right to enlighten those young men to who John Glenn was in the scheme of our history.  You didn't overstep your bounds IMO, I, like Sleepy would have done the same
> 
> *Sleepy*
> let me say, thanks for your dedication to our kids and willingness to teach them and not just be passive and conform to the norm in education.  I agree, our kids have been dumbed down(maybe a harsh way to say what you said nicely)to our country and how it started, the struggles it went through to get to the good life we all have now.
> 
> *Floss*
> Thanks for stepping up and speaking on our behalf!



I second all of JT's kudos.

I saw your picture of your Groupie Meet.  So sorry we missed it!  Looks like a great time.  Hello to all.


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> "Hello, my name is Inigo Montoya, you killed my father, prepare to die."  That Mandy Patinkin????  We love Indigo Montoya!!!
> Great find JT!
> 
> 
> 
> I second all of JT's kudos.
> 
> I saw your picture of your Groupie Meet.  So sorry we missed it!  Looks like a great time.  Hello to all.



Hey *Muush*!   

I had no idea that Mandy Patinkin played Inigo Montoya!  Wow, he was really young then!  I first remember seeing him as Gideon on Criminal Minds.

And Muush, we're counting on you making our meet next December.  I think someone said December 8?  Never too early to plan these things!


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover said:


> Well that's too bad.  FYI it's never listed on the menu.  It only says seasonal shake.  Your server needs to tell you what it is.  I posed the question in the restaurant forum.  Hopefully someone will know.   We have no plans to go to DHS but we would make a special trip if the shake was white chocolate peppermint.


I remember couple yrs ago the server mentioning the seasonal shake, and I think Kristian ordered one.  Our server this time was more into the antics than most so she wasn't speaking much to the menu. And the fact that we spoke up before she had a chance to mention the shake might have something to do with it, as we had ordered 2 PB&J shakes before she she could get out the words  Remember, you can hit the Tune In Lounge to order one too, curious to know if the seasonal shake is available


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> I remember couple yrs ago the server mentioning the seasonal shake, and I think Kristian ordered one.  Our server this time was more into the antics than most so she wasn't speaking much to the menu. And the fact that we spoke up before she had a chance to mention the shake might have something to do with it, as we had ordered 2 PB&J shakes before she she could get out the words  Remember, you can hit the Tune In Lounge to order one too, curious to know if the seasonal shake is available



Yes I had planned to hit Tune In if it turned out to be something good, but I can't seem to find anyone that knows what it is so I guess I won't bother heading over there.  We canceled our dinner at 50s in favor of Homecoming.

And I'm off!  Headed to the airport at 11:30.


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> Yes I had planned to hit Tune In if it turned out to be something good, but I can't seem to find anyone that knows what it is so I guess I won't bother heading over there.  We canceled our dinner at 50s in favor of Homecoming.
> 
> And I'm off!  Headed to the airport at 11:30.




Safe travels!  We look forward to any updates from the World!


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover said:


> Yes I had planned to hit Tune In if it turned out to be something good, but I can't seem to find anyone that knows what it is so I guess I won't bother heading over there.  We canceled our dinner at 50s in favor of Homecoming.
> 
> And I'm off!  Headed to the airport at 11:30.


Im curious about Homecoming, do share after you go.  We have a ressie in May

Hope y'all have a great time!


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> "Hello, my name is Inigo Montoya, you killed my father, prepare to die."  That Mandy Patinkin????  We love Indigo Montoya!!!
> Great find JT!
> 
> 
> 
> I second all of JT's kudos.
> 
> I saw your picture of your Groupie Meet.  So sorry we missed it!  Looks like a great time.  Hello to all.


Barb, Its so great to see you back on a regular basis these days


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Im curious about Homecoming, do share after you go.  We have a ressie in May



Jimmy, how could a restaurant go wrong with this on their menu?

*Fried Chicken & Doughnuts*
*Two pieces of Chef Art Smith's famous fried chicken served with house-made sugar doughnuts and creamy mashed potatoes*​


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Jimmy, how could a restaurant go wrong with this on their menu?
> 
> *Fried Chicken & Doughnuts*
> *Two pieces of Chef Art Smith's famous fried chicken served with house-made sugar doughnuts and creamy mashed potatoes*​


By charging $25 for such a small plate.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Yes I had planned to hit Tune In if it turned out to be something good, but I can't seem to find anyone that knows what it is so I guess I won't bother heading over there.  We canceled our dinner at 50s in favor of Homecoming.
> 
> And I'm off!  Headed to the airport at 11:30.



Gingerbread shake.

We had lunch there on Sunday - nobody got the seasonal, just the standard issues.


----------



## Dean Marino

OK - REAL news.....

Wife and I are CURRENT DVC MEMBERS at VWL, now renaimed to "BRV". And we have an actual BILL FOR DUES.

That bill did NOT go up anymore than we thought it would - primarilly due to increased FL Property taxes.

The takeaway: for 2017, DVC has not tried to shift improvement costs onto current owners. Now, let's see what happens in 2018.


----------



## Lakegirl

jimmytammy said:


> Im curious about Homecoming, do share after you go.  We have a ressie in May
> 
> Hope y'all have a great time!


What is homecoming?


----------



## Lakegirl

We just booked our August 2017 trip flights.  So excited !!! Going August 17th-25th.  Booked at VWL but I think I'm going to try to switch to BCV due to the uncertainty of the construction.  My kids love the pool as do I do it would be a real downer if it wasn't ready.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Made it back from another great trip!  This one went particularly well with most things falling nicely into place.  But wow - very warm weather!  They were hovering just under record highs and it was by far the warmest December trip we've ever had. 

We visited all 4 parks, did a MVMCP, the Jingle Bell Jingle Bam dessert part, the CP dinner package, saw all the parks fireworks, enjoyed many shows and lots of rides.  This left me time to make a visit to one other resort and decided on the YC/BC over WL/FW.  Blasphemy I know!  However, here are pictures from the BC Gingerbread Carousel.  So cute with the Fab Five theme this year!
































17 Gold Mickey's and the best I could do was 13.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Lakegirl said:


> What is homecoming?



It's a new restaurant at DS.

Art Smith's Homecoming is the full name I believe.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> WOW the time sure flies!!  I woke this AM to a dose of reality, our trip is almost done.  I am proud of our SIL, he doesn't want to go homeI think he is hooked.  Rich, he even wants to make a special trip to see the 5 legged goat.  As luck would have it, we will be at The Wave this AM before heading to MK for a while.  We will be staying with friends Brad and Tearsa in Clermont before hitting the road for good Sat.



Sounds like your Disney training with your SIL is going well Jimmy - congrats!    We had my nephew's wife along to WDW for her first trip.  Not a complete newbie as she grew up going to Disneyland but I think within 2 days she was declaring this ought to become a new Christmas tradition!


----------



## pmaurer74

I cannot believe the big family trip is over. Overall, it was a big success. Family wants to come back but in 5 years. They do not understand how we can do twice a year. Going to miss the WL. I have the feeling we will never go back to a studio again which likely means once a yer after next year or I will have to buy more points! My family was sick the entire trip. I am looking forward to going home and resting.


----------



## Lakegirl

P*Maurer *sorry your family was not feeling well.  How many points do you have and how many in your family? Are you thinking of going to a 2 bedroom or 1?  I wish VWL had sleeper chairs in the one bedrooms.  It would be so nice to have the space.


----------



## pmaurer74

Lakegirl said:


> P*Maurer *sorry your family was not feeling well.  How many points do you have and how many in your family? Are you thinking of going to a 2 bedroom or 1?  I wish VWL had sleeper chairs in the one bedrooms.  It would be so nice to have the space.


we have 210 points, enough for a 1 bedroom for 6 nights or a 2 bedroom for 5 nights. For my family, we would do a 1 bedroom but we took people this trip and will be next trip so we will have 2 bedrooms.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Anniversary @Inkmahm  & Dynaguy!!!*


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary @Inkmahm and Dynaguy!!!!


----------



## Granny

* Happy Anniversary Inkmahm & Dynaguy* *!!! *


----------



## twokats

Happy Anniversary Inkmahm & Dynaguy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Made it back from another great trip!  This one went particularly well with most things falling nicely into place.  But wow - very warm weather!  They were hovering just under record highs and it was by far the warmest December trip we've ever had. [/QUOTE
> 
> I have to agree with you Kathy!  I can remember cold, rainy and wet.......basically miserable.  Even cancelled our Candlelight Processional one year.  Beautiful this year.


----------



## DiznyDi

Happy Anniversary Inkmahm and Dynaguy!


----------



## Corinne

Just wanted to pop on and wish the best Groupies on the planet a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## DiznyDi

MERRY CHRISTMAS GROUPIES!


----------



## Granny




----------



## DisneyNutzy

Merry Christmas Groupies!


----------



## Lakegirl

Very Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Merry Christmas, Groupies!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY




----------



## jimmytammy

Merry Christmas To The Best Groupies In The World!!!!


----------



## twokats

I wish all the groupies a very merry Christmas!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey guys!  It's been quite awhile since I have checked in.  Sorry about that.  Hope you all have been well and that you have had a great Christmas and Happy Hanukkah!  Not sure if I have posted it on here but we now live in Arizona near Phoenix.  It has been a really long time since we have been able to make a trip to Disney.  The move and job situation has taken a toll on our wallets.  Well today for Christmas my husband surprised me with a short trip to DL and Universal Hollywood!  I cried like a baby.  We will have 2 days at DL and one at Universal.  I can't wait to see all the new stuff since our last trip to DL.  It's been maybe 10 years.  I also am excited to see what my daughter thinks of Wizarding World.  We leave in a week.  Gonna be busy but I'll still be glad to be there.  If any of you have been there recently and have any tips I'd be grateful to hear them.  
Again I hope you are all well and have a great holiday season!!!!
Allison


----------



## TCRAIG

jimmytammy said:


> It was great meeting you folks as well!!  BTW, I told Tammy the joke about NC State and she found it very amusing If you folks are traveling back and forth to the games, feel free to call(PM me of you would like, I can share my cell #), we are immediately off I-85/40 at exit 140(Elon University)for dinner meet up or we could plan a mini meet with a few locals in Greensboro.


Merry Christmas one and all - Would Love to meet up in Elon (my niece is in their DPT program) - then I can tell you the UNC jokes I know...


----------



## sleepydog25

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey guys!  It's been quite awhile since I have checked in.  Sorry about that.  Hope you all have been well and that you have had a great Christmas and Happy Hanukkah!  Not sure if I have posted it on here but we now live in Arizona near Phoenix.  It has been a really long time since we have been able to make a trip to Disney.  The move and job situation has taken a toll on our wallets.  Well today for Christmas my husband surprised me with a short trip to DL and Universal Hollywood!  I cried like a baby.  We will have 2 days at DL and one at Universal.  I can't wait to see all the new stuff since our last trip to DL.  It's been maybe 10 years.  I also am excited to see what my daughter thinks of Wizarding World.  We leave in a week.  Gonna be busy but I'll still be glad to be there.  If any of you have been there recently and have any tips I'd be grateful to hear them.
> Again I hope you are all well and have a great holiday season!!!!
> Allison


Two days is short; however, you can do quite a bit there in two days as opposed to the World.  Here are a few tips:
1) Definitely do all the classic rides at DL that don't exist at MK: Mr Toad's, Snow White, Matterhorn, Storybook Land, Nemo submarine to name a few
2) Definitely do the rides that are shared with MK as a few are much better at DL: POTC, Space Mtn, IASW, Haunted Mansion (though it's close to a tie)
3) Don't be expecting too much from the castle as it's not nearly as impressive Cindy's Castle
4) In California Adventure, be sure to do Cars Land (though you'll want to FP that one), as well as California Screamin, and Soarin
5) Definitely do World of Color. You can do a dining package with that one, and it might be worth not having to wait the extra hour and a half or two to line up in the regular lines since you only have two days.
6) Don't stress over places to eat.  There isn't a real competition for restaurants as there is at WDW. And don't be afraid to get out of the parks and eat in Downtown Disney since it sits just outside both gates.
7) For a real treat and special dinner, I would make a reservation at Napa Rose.  Perfect way to end the trip. And explore the Grand Californian as it will remind you of VWL.  Very beautiful.

I'm sure others will have more tips, but these are off the top of my head.  Enjoy!


----------



## Granny

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey guys!  It's been quite awhile since I have checked in.  Sorry about that.  Hope you all have been well and that you have had a great Christmas and Happy Hanukkah!  Not sure if I have posted it on here but we now live in Arizona near Phoenix.



*Allison*!  It is so nice to "see" you again!  I hope you are enjoying life in Arizona.  I don't have any tips for DL as we haven't been there in 20 years but I am sure you will have a wonderful time.  Thanks for stopping in, and of course, feel free to share any of your DL experience with us!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> *Allison*!  It is so nice to "see" you again!  I hope you are enjoying life in Arizona.  I don't have any tips for DL as we haven't been there in 20 years but I am sure you will have a wonderful time.  Thanks for stopping in, and of course, feel free to share any of your DL experience with us!


Thanks Granny!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

sleepydog25 said:


> Two days is short; however, you can do quite a bit there in two days as opposed to the World.  Here are a few tips:
> 1) Definitely do all the classic rides at DL that don't exist at MK: Mr Toad's, Snow White, Matterhorn, Storybook Land, Nemo submarine to name a few
> 2) Definitely do the rides that are shared with MK as a few are much better at DL: POTC, Space Mtn, IASW, Haunted Mansion (though it's close to a tie)
> 3) Don't be expecting too much from the castle as it's not nearly as impressive Cindy's Castle
> 4) In California Adventure, be sure to do Cars Land (though you'll want to FP that one), as well as California Screamin, and Soarin
> 5) Definitely do World of Color. You can do a dining package with that one, and it might be worth not having to wait the extra hour and a half or two to line up in the regular lines since you only have two days.
> 6) Don't stress over places to eat.  There isn't a real competition for restaurants as there is at WDW. And don't be afraid to get out of the parks and eat in Downtown Disney since it sits just outside both gates.
> 7) For a real treat and special dinner, I would make a reservation at Napa Rose.  Perfect way to end the trip. And explore the Grand Californian as it will remind you of VWL.  Very beautiful.
> 
> I'm sure others will have more tips, but these are off the top of my head.  Enjoy!


Thank you!


----------



## jimmytammy

TCRAIG said:


> Merry Christmas one and all - Would Love to meet up in Elon (my niece is in their DPT program) - then I can tell you the UNC jokes I know...


Would love to meet up with y'all!  We know a couple good places in Elon, Simply Thai and The Root.  We could meet at either, just let us know when you are headed this way and have time!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey guys!  It's been quite awhile since I have checked in.  Sorry about that.  Hope you all have been well and that you have had a great Christmas and Happy Hanukkah!  Not sure if I have posted it on here but we now live in Arizona near Phoenix.  It has been a really long time since we have been able to make a trip to Disney.  The move and job situation has taken a toll on our wallets.  Well today for Christmas my husband surprised me with a short trip to DL and Universal Hollywood!  I cried like a baby.  We will have 2 days at DL and one at Universal.  I can't wait to see all the new stuff since our last trip to DL.  It's been maybe 10 years.  I also am excited to see what my daughter thinks of Wizarding World.  We leave in a week.  Gonna be busy but I'll still be glad to be there.  If any of you have been there recently and have any tips I'd be grateful to hear them.
> Again I hope you are all well and have a great holiday season!!!!
> Allison



Hi DLI!  Nice to see you pop in!  Hope you, your family and the Corgi kids are all doing well!!!  

Lucky you to get a holiday DL trip!!!    I'll be heading to DL in just 2 1/2 weeks and will be missing the holiday fun but and was there last new years for all of it.  They'll still have the HM Nightmare before Christmas overlay going and the Christmas It's a Small world overlay while you're there I believe - both two things I consider must do's.  They may also still have the Jungle Cruise going as the "Jingle" cruise.  Still corny jokes but with a holiday flair.

The nice thing is that DL still has the old FP system so you won't have to try and learn the new one.
World of Color will be a new show for you and you can get FP's for that in the morning that won't tie up other ride FP's for you.  And you do want a FP for it.  I kind of like Blue FP and getting into the bridge area as the main area is really kind of a crazy mess.  Good if you're tall.  Not so good if you're short unless you get into one of the few spots that puts you on a rail or in the front.  The dining package that Sleepy mentioned is also a good option to get a standing spot in one of the good reserved sections or they have a dessert party option with seats. It's still possible to get a good view without them but you do at least need a FP.

Carsland will be the other new area for you.  Radiator Springs is a Test Track type of ride and you'll want to head there at park opening or get a FP right away as those do disappear fast!  They have replaced the Aladdin show with a new Frozen one.  Haven't seen it yet but I expect it to be good.  

If it's been 10 years then you probably rode the new Space Mountain but if not it's a quite different from DL and also a must do.  They've also reopened the Castle walk thru since that time I believe.  Some very cute dioramas of the Sleeping Beauty tale.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hi DLI!  Nice to see you pop in!  Hope you, your family and the Corgi kids are all doing well!!!
> 
> Lucky you to get a holiday DL trip!!!    I'll be heading to DL in just 2 1/2 weeks and will be missing the holiday fun but and was there last new years for all of it.  They'll still have the HM Nightmare before Christmas overlay going and the Christmas It's a Small world overlay while you're there I believe - both two things I consider must do's.  They may also still have the Jungle Cruise going as the "Jingle" cruise.  Still corny jokes but with a holiday flair.
> 
> The nice thing is that DL still has the old FP system so you won't have to try and learn the new one.
> World of Color will be a new show for you and you can get FP's for that in the morning that won't tie up other ride FP's for you.  And you do want a FP for it.  I kind of like Blue FP and getting into the bridge area as the main area is really kind of a crazy mess.  Good if you're tall.  Not so good if you're short unless you get into one of the few spots that puts you on a rail or in the front.  The dining package that Sleepy mentioned is also a good option to get a standing spot in one of the good reserved sections or they have a dessert party option with seats. It's still possible to get a good view without them but you do at least need a FP.
> 
> Carsland will be the other new area for you.  Radiator Springs is a Test Track type of ride and you'll want to head there at park opening or get a FP right away as those do disappear fast!  They have replaced the Aladdin show with a new Frozen one.  Haven't seen it yet but I expect it to be good.
> 
> If it's been 10 years then you probably rode the new Space Mountain but if not it's a quite different from DL and also a must do.  They've also reopened the Castle walk thru since that time I believe.  Some very cute dioramas of the Sleeping Beauty tale.


Hi Kathy,
Thank you for the great info.  That will help alot.  Can't really ride the Space Montain in DW because it's too rough so I can't wait to ride it in DL!  Unfortunetly we lost our foster corgi to DM in august.  That was really hard and we still miss her tons.  Hope you and your babies are doing well.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

sleepydog25 said:


> Two days is short; however, you can do quite a bit there in two days as opposed to the World.  Here are a few tips:
> 1) Definitely do all the classic rides at DL that don't exist at MK: Mr Toad's, Snow White, Matterhorn, Storybook Land, Nemo submarine to name a few
> 2) Definitely do the rides that are shared with MK as a few are much better at DL: POTC, Space Mtn, IASW, Haunted Mansion (though it's close to a tie)
> 3) Don't be expecting too much from the castle as it's not nearly as impressive Cindy's Castle
> 4) In California Adventure, be sure to do Cars Land (though you'll want to FP that one), as well as California Screamin, and Soarin
> 5) Definitely do World of Color. You can do a dining package with that one, and it might be worth not having to wait the extra hour and a half or two to line up in the regular lines since you only have two days.
> 6) Don't stress over places to eat.  There isn't a real competition for restaurants as there is at WDW. And don't be afraid to get out of the parks and eat in Downtown Disney since it sits just outside both gates.
> 7) For a real treat and special dinner, I would make a reservation at Napa Rose.  Perfect way to end the trip. And explore the Grand Californian as it will remind you of VWL.  Very beautiful.
> 
> I'm sure others will have more tips, but these are off the top of my head.  Enjoy!


Made a reservation for Carthay Circle for lunch to see World of Color.  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hi DLI!  Nice to see you pop in!  Hope you, your family and the Corgi kids are all doing well!!!
> 
> Lucky you to get a holiday DL trip!!!    I'll be heading to DL in just 2 1/2 weeks and will be missing the holiday fun but and was there last new years for all of it.  They'll still have the HM Nightmare before Christmas overlay going and the Christmas It's a Small world overlay while you're there I believe - both two things I consider must do's.  They may also still have the Jungle Cruise going as the "Jingle" cruise.  Still corny jokes but with a holiday flair.
> 
> The nice thing is that DL still has the old FP system so you won't have to try and learn the new one.
> World of Color will be a new show for you and you can get FP's for that in the morning that won't tie up other ride FP's for you.  And you do want a FP for it.  I kind of like Blue FP and getting into the bridge area as the main area is really kind of a crazy mess.  Good if you're tall.  Not so good if you're short unless you get into one of the few spots that puts you on a rail or in the front.  The dining package that Sleepy mentioned is also a good option to get a standing spot in one of the good reserved sections or they have a dessert party option with seats. It's still possible to get a good view without them but you do at least need a FP.
> 
> Carsland will be the other new area for you.  Radiator Springs is a Test Track type of ride and you'll want to head there at park opening or get a FP right away as those do disappear fast!  They have replaced the Aladdin show with a new Frozen one.  Haven't seen it yet but I expect it to be good.
> 
> If it's been 10 years then you probably rode the new Space Mountain but if not it's a quite different from DL and also a must do.  They've also reopened the Castle walk thru since that time I believe.  Some very cute dioramas of the Sleeping Beauty tale.


Made a reservation at Carthay Circle for the World of Color package.


----------



## sleepydog25

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Made a reservation at Carthay Circle for the World of Color package.


*KAT* had some great advice, especially regarding FPs.  I also agree that SM at DL is way-y-y smoother than the one at the World. I do the one at WDW but brace myself; the one at DL requires no such effort. As for Carthay Circle, we enjoyed that restaurant quite a bit.  The food was very good, and service was solid.  Our only negative was that we were seated quite close to a servers' station so it stayed very busy and noisy our entire meal.  Doing the package means you won't have to wait so long in line for WoC, though as I recall, it is still first-come, first-seated (so to speak as it's all standing). WoC was one of our very favorite things, and I'm sure you'll love it.  Lots of fine places to eat, and that includes DTD which is right there. If you enjoy Tex-Mex, Tortilla Jo's does a table side guacamole that is superb! There's a Starbucks near the DTD entrance to GCH. The Mickey beignets at the Mint Julep Bar are very tasty. Rancho del Zocalo near BTMR has excellent, house-made pico de gallo. Redd Rocket's has fresh, crisp salads and tasty pasta. Wine Country Trattoria has a good wine list and also excellent pasta selections (makes a great place for lunch, and if you're lucky, you can sit outside and watch a parade go by). In short, you won't want for good places to eat. I'm excited for you!


----------



## DiznyDi

DLI - I don't have anything to add as we've never been to DL.  However, so very nice to 'see' you on the boards!  It's been a while and you've been missed!


----------



## jade1

Stopped by yesterday.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Thanks for the updated pictures.

Our sad time continues...mom and Bill (brother in law) continue in Hospice.  Mom began a deep decline on her 97th birthday last week.  We are in Cape May now.


----------



## Shawn

Does anyone at VWL today want to trade sorcerers of the magic kingdom cards with me and my eleven year old?  Really for her, but I will take her to meet in the lobby if someonewants to  trade.  She just started and is enjoying the cards and game, but has duplicates to trade.


----------



## jade1

A lot of rock work apparently.


----------



## ottawagreg

Sitting in Harry Cary restaurant in Chicago's midway airport. Waiting for a western omelette. We hope to be home again in 4 or 5 hours. Hopefully all the groupies left a little pixie dust at the villas for the rest of us. Hope everyone enjoyed Christmas and will have a happy New Year's Eve!


----------



## Lakegirl

jade1 said:


> A lot of rock work apparently.


Thanks so much for the pictures!!!!


----------



## Granny

*Jade*...thanks so much for the pictures.  You are our super-sleuth Groupie!!! 

*Greg*...have a wonderful trip.  Plenty of moose dust and pixie dust still there I'm sure!

*Bobbi*...I'm very sorry to hear of the continuing health issues.  Prayers going up to help them and the families through this period.


----------



## lauralarissa

New DVC member just closed at the beginning of the Dec. and booked a few days after at VWL for July 9-17 in a studio. There are 4 of us DH Sean, myself and our two kids Zach 17 and Lacey 10.  This is our first stay at a dvc/deluxe resort. We usually stayed at mods and values. So this is all new to us. We are very excited to plan our first dvc vacation.


----------



## GoofyDisneyDaddy

jade1 said:


>



What's with the ice?


----------



## StanH

GoofyDisneyDaddy said:


> What's with the ice?


The workers get hot.


----------



## Lakegirl

lauralarissa said:


> New DVC member just closed at the beginning of the Dec. and booked a few days after at VWL for July 9-17 in a studio. There are 4 of us DH Sean, myself and our two kids Zach 17 and Lacey 10.  This is our first stay at a dvc/deluxe resort. We usually stayed at mods and values. So this is all new to us. We are very excited to plan our first dvc vacation.


Welcome and congratulations!!!You will be so very happy with your decision!!!!  This group is amazing and filled with nice people who are very knowledgeable!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

bobbiwoz said:


> Thanks for the updated pictures.
> 
> Our sad time continues...mom and Bill (brother in law) continue in Hospice.  Mom began a deep decline on her 97th birthday last week.  We are in Cape May now.


Sorry to hear the news.  Continued thoughts for you and your family.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Thank you for all kind words here.  Today mom rallied, no other word for it.  I and Nancy sincerely appreciate all those who work in nursing homes and Hospice.  They deal with patients and bewildered families and manage to keep their sanity.  

We are heading home to Dayton now.. there are things we have to deal with.

Some of you know we have vacation plans... DH and I have different ideas, we need compromise!


----------



## sleepydog25

lauralarissa said:


> New DVC member just closed at the beginning of the Dec. and booked a few days after at VWL for July 9-17 in a studio. There are 4 of us DH Sean, myself and our two kids Zach 17 and Lacey 10.  This is our first stay at a dvc/deluxe resort. We usually stayed at mods and values. So this is all new to us. We are very excited to plan our first dvc vacation.


Welcome to our Groupies thread, and congratulations on becoming DVC members!  You've chosen a lovely resort to start your magical adventures, and let me be one of the first to say, Welcome Home!

If you've not done so already, hopefully you'll go back to our first page and read up a little about our group. As *Lakegirl* suggests, we are a friendly bunch, and in many instances, Groupies have become family or very near to it. We do like to pride ourselves on being the friendliest group on the DIS, and we always welcome others with open arms.* If you need help planning your stay at VWL, there are many with years upon years of experience at our beloved Lodge, so feel free to ask any questions you want. Please feel free to jump right in since our only requirement to be a Groupie is a love of the Lodge whether or not you own here.** If you like, we'll be glad to post your trip plans on Page 1 (just PM me), and you can also get added to the anniversary/birthday section on Page 1 by PMing *KAT4DISNEY*. OR, you can choose to do neither and just pull up a rocker, grab your favorite libation, and join in our discussions which range from trips to work to family and all topics in between. Spittoons are optional.  Again, welcome Laura (Sean, Zach, and Lacey, too) and we hope to see you here often. 

*jade*:  Great pics!  Thank you!  It's a little sad to see all the cabins along what was once a pristinely unspoiled shore line, but I know I gotta grow up about it.  (Still always going to the older sections VWL. . .just saying. . .)

*greg*: Stay safe and enjoy your vacation!! Some of us still have 4 1/2 months to go. . .

*Speaking of, just palm me a $50 bill and that will take care of all the registration fees for the Groupies. . .just don't tell any of the others, ok?
**See above.


----------



## gortman65

Until construction of the new villas is complete, what is the current shortest route for guests staying at Boulder Ridge to get to the main pool?  Through the lobby?

Sorry if my question has already been asked and answered, but a thread search did not return the results I was hoping for.

Thanks!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

@jade1  - thanks for the pictures.  Seeing those bungalows all in a row though - ugg!



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hi Kathy,
> Thank you for the great info.  That will help alot.  Can't really ride the Space Montain in DW because it's too rough so I can't wait to ride it in DL!  Unfortunetly we lost our foster corgi to DM in august.  That was really hard and we still miss her tons.  Hope you and your babies are doing well.



Oh yes - SM is so much easier to ride at DL!  I wish WDW had followed thru with their plans to make the same change.

I'm sorry to hear about your foster.    Our oldest (13 1/2) is also exhibiting some signs of DM.  We've ruled out vertebrae issues and our vet was saying he could refer us elsewhere for MRI but there doesn't seem to be a lot to be done anyway so we have not taken that step and we're just taking a wait and see approach right now.   He had one night a couple months ago of not being able to use his hind end but some anti-inflammatories got him back on his feet.



lauralarissa said:


> New DVC member just closed at the beginning of the Dec. and booked a few days after at VWL for July 9-17 in a studio. There are 4 of us DH Sean, myself and our two kids Zach 17 and Lacey 10.  This is our first stay at a dvc/deluxe resort. We usually stayed at mods and values. So this is all new to us. We are very excited to plan our first dvc vacation.



Congrats and Welcome Home!  



bobbiwoz said:


> Thank you for all kind words here.  Today mom rallied, no other word for it.  I and Nancy sincerely appreciate all those who work in nursing homes and Hospice.  They deal with patients and bewildered families and manage to keep their sanity.
> 
> We are heading home to Dayton now.. there are things we have to deal with.
> 
> Some of you know we have vacation plans... DH and I have different ideas, we need compromise!



Good news on your mother and I hope things improve on the other fronts too!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

gortman65 said:


> Until construction of the new villas is complete, what is the current shortest route for guests staying at Boulder Ridge to get to the main pool?  Through the lobby?
> 
> Sorry if my question has already been asked and answered, but a thread search did not return the results I was hoping for.
> 
> Thanks!



The lobby would be the shortest and pretty much the only route to the pool.


----------



## Granny

Welcome *lauralarissa* !    We look forward to hearing from you as you plan your trip and enjoy your first stay as a DVC owner!  I think the drop down bed in the studios will come in very handy for a group such as yours.


----------



## gortman65

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The lobby would be the shortest and pretty much the only route to the pool.


Thanks for the confirmation - much appreciated!


----------



## Dean Marino

An update....

The DVC Website is AGAIN having issues.

Scenario: You attempt to pay DUES online with a CC. Your CCV STARTS with a ZERO.

FAIL - known issue with the DVC Website. You will see a CC Charge, followed within seconds by a CC debit.  STOP re-entering....

The problem: DO NOT KEEP DOING THIS - your CC company, if they are good, will LOCK your account - perceiving an attack.

Instead? IF you have a CCV starting with a "Zero"? CALL CALL CALL CALL... Happened to us, Agent asked RIGHT out if our CCV started with a Zero, fessed up ("IT is having an issue")..... Basically? If your CCs CCV starts with a ZERO - CALL Member Services. Online Billing is broken. Again.

All personal opinion - I'm not necessarily right, no one else is necessarily wrong - do what you choose to do.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dean Marino said:


> An update....
> 
> The DVC Website is AGAIN having issues.
> 
> Scenario: You attempt to pay DUES online with a CC. Your CCV STARTS with a ZERO.
> 
> FAIL - known issue with the DVC Website. You will see a CC Charge, followed within seconds by a CC debit.  STOP re-entering....
> 
> The problem: DO NOT KEEP DOING THIS - your CC company, if they are good, will LOCK your account - perceiving an attack.
> 
> Instead? IF you have a CCV starting with a "Zero"? CALL CALL CALL CALL... Happened to us, Agent asked RIGHT out if our CCV started with a Zero, fessed up ("IT is having an issue")..... Basically? If your CCs CCV starts with a ZERO - CALL Member Services. Online Billing is broken. Again.
> 
> All personal opinion - I'm not necessarily right, no one else is necessarily wrong - do what you choose to do.


Thanks for the warning.  I do wait closer to the deadline.


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

jade1 said:


> Stopped by yesterday.



Wow that's a lot of cabins ... all in a row


----------



## BWV Dreamin

I'll be at WDW next week with plans to visit my beloved lodge. I'll take lots of pictures and post. This will be my first visit during the construction and I'm hoping my heart can bear all of the changes  

Prayers being said for you and your family Bobbi...


----------



## pmaurer74

lauralarissa said:


> New DVC member just closed at the beginning of the Dec. and booked a few days after at VWL for July 9-17 in a studio. There are 4 of us DH Sean, myself and our two kids Zach 17 and Lacey 10.  This is our first stay at a dvc/deluxe resort. We usually stayed at mods and values. So this is all new to us. We are very excited to plan our first dvc vacation.


Welcome to the group! This is a great group of people.


----------



## lauralarissa

Lakegirl said:


> Welcome and congratulations!!!You will be so very happy with your decision!!!!  This group is amazing and filled with nice people who are very knowledgeable!!!!


Thank you! I'm sure I will have lots of questions! We are new to the DVC and the resorts!


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

We are just days away from being able to book our first DVC vacation.  My husband and I are taking my mother and our son who will be 2 at the time.  We also convinced our son's Godfather to come along with us (he has never been to WDW before) and he will stay in the main lodge.  I think this will be our best trip yet!  Anyone traveled with a party where some stayed in the main lodge and others stayed in the villas?


----------



## lauralarissa

sleepydog25 said:


> Welcome to our Groupies thread, and congratulations on becoming DVC members!  You've chosen a lovely resort to start your magical adventures, and let me be one of the first to say, Welcome Home!
> 
> If you've not done so already, hopefully you'll go back to our first page and read up a little about our group. As *Lakegirl* suggests, we are a friendly bunch, and in many instances, Groupies have become family or very near to it. We do like to pride ourselves on being the friendliest group on the DIS, and we always welcome others with open arms.* If you need help planning your stay at VWL, there are many with years upon years of experience at our beloved Lodge, so feel free to ask any questions you want. Please feel free to jump right in since our only requirement to be a Groupie is a love of the Lodge whether or not you own here.** If you like, we'll be glad to post your trip plans on Page 1 (just PM me), and you can also get added to the anniversary/birthday section on Page 1 by PMing *KAT4DISNEY*. OR, you can choose to do neither and just pull up a rocker, grab your favorite libation, and join in our discussions which range from trips to work to family and all topics in between. Spittoons are optional.  Again, welcome Laura (Sean, Zach, and Lacey, too) and we hope to see you here often.
> 
> *Speaking of, just palm me a $50 bill and that will take care of all the registration fees for the Groupies. . .just don't tell any of the others, ok?
> **See above.



Thank you so much for the warm reception! I have been looking at the first few pages. The lodge looks beautiful! I'm sure I will have plenty of questions.


----------



## lauralarissa

Granny said:


> Welcome *lauralarissa* !  View attachment 211831  We look forward to hearing from you as you plan your trip and enjoy your first stay as a DVC owner!  I think the drop down bed in the studios will come in very handy for a group such as yours.


Thank you!  Yes the drop down bed will be good for us! No kids fussing about sleeping in the same bed with the other! That's one less stress on the trip!


----------



## sleepydog25

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> We are just days away from being able to book our first DVC vacation.  My husband and I are taking my mother and our son who will be 2 at the time.  We also convinced our son's Godfather to come along with us (he has never been to WDW before) and he will stay in the main lodge.  I think this will be our best trip yet!  Anyone traveled with a party where some stayed in the main lodge and others stayed in the villas?


No, we've never had anyone right next door in the main Lodge, but I can't imagine it will be any problem as close to each other as they are. Congrats on booking your first DVC trip!


----------



## DizDaD7

Forgive me if this has been covered, for I haven't read through the thread...But does anyone know how far they are with the construction. Specifically the new pool area....I'm thinking about a possible 3 niter here late summer and was wondering if I should just forego it for now, Or if most is/will be done, then go for it...
T.I.A. Dizdad


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DizDaD7 said:


> Forgive me if this has been covered, for I haven't read through the thread...But does anyone know how far they are with the construction. Specifically the new pool area....I'm thinking about a possible 3 niter here late summer and was wondering if I should just forego it for now, Or if most is/will be done, then go for it...
> T.I.A. Dizdad



At the annual meeting Pot rock said he looked forward to an exciting new property opening in 2017 but no definite dates.  I think somewhere along the way they mentioned the pool opening in the summer though - maybe in the Disneyfiles?  Hopefully someone else will chime in on that.  .


----------



## DizDaD7

KAT4DISNEY said:


> At the annual meeting Pot rock said he looked forward to an exciting new property opening in 2017 but no definite dates.  I think somewhere along the way they mentioned the pool opening in the summer though - maybe in the Disneyfiles?  Hopefully someone else will chime in on that.  .


thanks Kat...We'll have 2 wait n see....I have a couple weeks before my 7 mos. window, so hopefully yes..


----------



## twinklebug

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> We are just days away from being able to book our first DVC vacation.  My husband and I are taking my mother and our son who will be 2 at the time.  We also convinced our son's Godfather to come along with us (he has never been to WDW before) and he will stay in the main lodge.  I think this will be our best trip yet!  Anyone traveled with a party where some stayed in the main lodge and others stayed in the villas?


I've done this with my sister on numerous occasions. I have to admit it's a bit nice having my nephews unsure of which room we're in so they don't come knocking at 6am.  The buildings are so close and the walk from/to the villas is so nice that you won't notice the walk between rooms unless there's a hurricane outside.


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

sleepydog25 said:


> No, we've never had anyone right next door in the main Lodge, but I can't imagine it will be any problem as close to each other as they are. Congrats on booking your first DVC trip!



I don't imagine we would have any issues at all.  I am more concerned how quickly the lodge will book up now that half the rooms aren't in inventory.  I suggested he book right away to lock in the room....just in case.  That price tag without discounts was a bit rough though. 



twinklebug said:


> I've done this with my sister on numerous occasions. I have to admit it's a bit nice having my nephews unsure of which room we're in so they don't come knocking at 6am.  The buildings are so close and the walk from/to the villas is so nice that you won't notice the walk between rooms unless there's a hurricane outside.



Great!  It isn't a big resort to begin with so I don't expect to have any issues with the distance between walks.


----------



## Granny

DizDaD7 said:


> Forgive me if this has been covered, for I haven't read through the thread...But does anyone know how far they are with the construction. Specifically the new pool area....I'm thinking about a possible 3 niter here late summer and was wondering if I should just forego it for now, Or if most is/will be done, then go for it...
> T.I.A. Dizdad





KAT4DISNEY said:


> At the annual meeting Pot rock said he looked forward to an exciting new property opening in 2017 but no definite dates.  I think somewhere along the way they mentioned the pool opening in the summer though - maybe in the Disneyfiles?  Hopefully someone else will chime in on that.  .



The latest Disney Files indicates that the new pool, Boulder Ridge Cove, is scheduled to open in summer 2017.  And that the "new poolside dining venue [is] scheduled to debut in spring 2017".  From what we've seen, there is no reason to think that the pool and new food service location will not be open by the summer.  And construction should be pretty far along with all work "under roof" at that point I would think.  Enjoy your planning!


----------



## sleepydog25

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> I don't imagine we would have any issues at all.  I am more concerned how quickly the lodge will book up now that half the rooms aren't in inventory.  I suggested he book right away to lock in the room....just in case.  That price tag without discounts was a bit rough though.


True, but he can always have the discount applied should one come available after booking.  Still, I'm sure looking at those $$ figures is daunting.


----------



## Granny

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> I don't imagine we would have any issues at all.  I am more concerned how quickly the lodge will book up now that half the rooms aren't in inventory.  I suggested he book right away to lock in the room....just in case.  That price tag without discounts was a bit rough though.



I think one of the big pluses for Disney in building CCV was that by converting half the WL rooms to DVC, they will make WL run much closer to full occupancy much of the year.  As such, I think that Disney will not be discounting WL rooms nearly as much as in the past, especially once the construction is complete and both pools up and running.  It's a basic supply and demand situation and with so few rooms available (relatively) for WL, it may be tougher to book going forward.  So I agree with your concerns and the suggestion to book right away.


----------



## DizDaD7

Granny said:


> The latest Disney Files indicates that the new pool, Boulder Ridge Cove, is scheduled to open in summer 2017.  And that the "new poolside dining venue [is] scheduled to debut in spring 2017".  From what we've seen, there is no reason to think that the pool and new food service location will not be open by the summer.  And construction should be pretty far along with all work "under roof" at that point I would think.  Enjoy your planning!


Thank you very much...


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

sleepydog25 said:


> True, but he can always have the discount applied should one come available after booking.  Still, I'm sure looking at those $$ figures is daunting.



That's what I told him! He didn't seem to mind either way. Thank goodness. When I priced it out for him I thought there was no way he would go for it but to my surprise he is all in. I love sharing Disney magic with new people.


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Granny said:


> I think one of the big pluses for Disney in building CCV was that by converting half the WL rooms to DVC, they will make WL run much closer to full occupancy much of the year.  As such, I think that Disney will not be discounting WL rooms nearly as much as in the past, especially once the construction is complete and both pools up and running.  It's a basic supply and demand situation and with so few rooms available (relatively) for WL, it may be tougher to book going forward.  So I agree with your concerns and the suggestion to book right away.


And this is why I am so happy we bought VWL! I couldn't imagine not being able to stay here on future trips and rack rates are hard on the pocketbook.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I'm ready to go back...looking to book Dec 1-3 next year.


----------



## jimmytammy

*Sleepy*
Love the new update on pg. 1!!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> *Sleepy*
> Love the new update on pg. 1!!


Thanks, *JT*!  I didn't do much, just swept the dust bunnies from out of the corners, rearranged the furniture a little, put new pillows on the rockers. . .that sort of thing.  I just thought it was time to reflect a few changes we've had at our home on Page 1, but I really didn't expect anyone to see the changes.  lol

Had our first snow overnight.  Really just a dusting--maybe 1/2"--and with no students in school, it's not a big deal. As a 12-month employee, I still have to come in, of course.  You can tell I'm currently busy.


----------



## tea pot

*Belated Holiday Greetings *

The big guy AKA DH just got back from taking our
last Christmas guest to the airport.
My house looks like a robbery just happened.
In contrast just outside my window the cardinal
is on the birch tree and with the overnight
snowfall I'm looking at a classic Christmas card scene
feeling truly blessed

Hoping all of you had a wonderful Christmas filled with
family and friends and wising you all a New Year
filled with so many blessings and lots of Pixie Dust


----------



## twokats

tea pot said:


> *Belated Holiday Greetings *
> 
> The big guy AKA DH just got back from taking our
> last Christmas guest to the airport.
> My house looks like a robbery just happened.
> In contrast just outside my window the cardinal
> is on the birch tree and with the overnight
> snowfall I'm looking at a classic Christmas card scene
> feeling truly blessed
> 
> Hoping all of you had a wonderful Christmas filled with
> family and friends and wising you all a New Year
> filled with so many blessings and lots of Pixie Dust



Teapot, no snow here, but have quite a few cardinals!!!  Christmas was good, just waiting for the New Year to creep in and see what is in store next!  
Hope all the groupies have a great weekend.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> *Sleepy*
> Love the new update on pg. 1!!





sleepydog25 said:


> Thanks, *JT*!  I didn't do much, just swept the dust bunnies from out of the corners, rearranged the furniture a little, put new pillows on the rockers. . .that sort of thing.  I just thought it was time to reflect a few changes we've had at our home on Page 1, but I really didn't expect anyone to see the changes.  lol



*Jimmy*...wow, you're really on top of things.  You noticed Sleepy's changes within 24 hours!  

*Sleepy*...the rewording of the opening track for this growing album was very nicely done!  I remain hopeful that the finished product for WL/CCV/VWL will still be a beautiful resort.  Thanks for taking the time to update our opening post.  



tea pot said:


> *Belated Holiday Greetings *
> 
> 
> Hoping all of you had a wonderful Christmas filled with
> family and friends and wising you all a New Year
> filled with so many blessings and lots of Pixie Dust



*Tea Pot*...thank you for the kind words for us, and it sounds like you had a very nice, though busy, Christmas.  It's always great to see you coming back around and pulling up a rocker.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> *Sleepy*...the rewording of the opening track for this growing album was very nicely done!  I remain hopeful that the finished product for WL/CCV/VWL will still be a beautiful resort.  Thanks for taking the time to update our opening post.


Thanks, *Granny*. As reluctant as I am to accept change, I nonetheless realize that in the end the resort will likely still be wondrous. . .now if they'll just bring back all the topiaries and the nature trail. . .


----------



## Flossbolna

sleepydog25 said:


> Thanks, *Granny*. As reluctant as I am to accept change, I nonetheless realize that in the end the resort will likely still be wondrous. . .now if they'll just bring back all the topiaries and the nature trail. . .



The nature trail is set to come back. I spoke to the general manager of the WL at the DVC members meeting and she mentioned the nature trail coming back again.

Great work on the first post, Sleepy!


----------



## sleepydog25

Flossbolna said:


> The nature trail is set to come back. I spoke to the general manager of the WL at the DVC members meeting and she mentioned the nature trail coming back again.
> 
> Great work on the first post, Sleepy!


Yay on the nature trail news!  I did actually think it would return in some form, though part of it will be consumed by the walkway to the cabins which stretch out that direction.  Still, it's good to hear that it will return.  And, thanks for the compliment, *Flossie*!


----------



## Granny

Okay, I'm 8 1/2 hours early but I'm not sure I'll be getting back to my computer.  So let me be the first to say:



May 2017 fulfill all your wishes!  




And enjoy midnight with the ones you love...


----------



## DiznyDi

Wishing all of our Groupie's a very Happy New Year!  May health and prosperity be yours in 2017!

DDad has been on vacation all week.....  It' going to be tough going back to the  humdrum of work next week.  I've enjoyed having him home.  Gives us a glimpse of what retirement will look like 

So nice to see you teapot!  Sounds like you had a busy Christmas!  You need a vacation   D Daughter and I are headed south Feb 5-10, want to join us?


----------



## ottawagreg

DizDaD7 said:


> thanks Kat...We'll have 2 wait n see....I have a couple weeks before my 7 mos. window, so hopefully yes..


I am here now. Sitting in GF Cafe. Waiting for supper. Watching them work on the superstructure for the boulders around pool. Personally I don't see the pool open by June - July window. Maybe wrong but it seems doubtful. 

Speaking of boulders.  Walked through courtyard and down steps past water fall. Technically they do have boulders there. One actually tunnels through it going down to pool. Not saying I like the scheme on our side but it is a precedent. 

It does appear there is a pinkish cabin. From the boat ride it looks like finished product siding. It would suck if they tell you that you're in pink cabin for a 130 points a night. 

Fireworks show tonight. Whoohoo!!


----------



## ottawagreg

Over supper we are debating how many appearances Jack Sparrow makes on pirates Caribbean ride. I say three. Does anyone know with any degree of certainty?


----------



## DizDaD7

ottawagreg said:


> I am here now. Sitting in GF Cafe. Waiting for supper. Watching them work on the superstructure for the boulders around pool. Personally I don't see the pool open by June - July window. Maybe wrong but it seems doubtful.
> 
> Speaking of boulders.  Walked through courtyard and down steps past water fall. Technically they do have boulders there. One actually tunnels through it going down to pool. Not saying I like the scheme on our side but it is a precedent.
> 
> It does appear there is a pinkish cabin. From the boat ride it looks like finished product siding. It would suck if they tell you that you're in pink cabin for a 130 points a night.
> 
> Fireworks show tonight. Whoohoo!!



Slow down on the grog...You're all over the place...LoL
Thanks for the update though.


----------



## ottawagreg

I don't drink alcohol. If I did I would really be off the rails. Thanks for looking out for me though.


----------



## twinklebug

Hi Greg! What a fantastic way to send off the old year. Enjoy your evening!

Regarding POTC, I count three times that Jack appears: Once just past the pirates Dunking the Mayor Game, Once hiding in a barrel, and finally in the treasure room.

I'm thinking about the cost to create boulders verses the cost to plant trees. It seems to me that trees would have been the less expensive route to go, and I've heard that there are plans to plant plenty of trees again once they're done. So my hope is they're knocking this one out of the park. Side note: I was looking at all those tubes coming up out of the pool, and wonder if the plan is to make the pool feel river-like.


----------



## sleepydog25

ottawagreg said:


> Over supper we are debating how many appearances Jack Sparrow makes on pirates Caribbean ride. I say three. Does anyone know with any degree of certainty?


Fairly certain only three times for Jack Sparrow on POTC: hiding in the shadows near the dunking well, popping up from the barrel behind the pirate with a map, and then at the treasure room toward the end.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY




----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*It's time to start off a new year of Groupie birthdays with our New Year Baby:*

*Happy Birthday @eliza61!! *


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

sleepydog25 said:


> *KAT* had some great advice, especially regarding FPs.  I also agree that SM at DL is way-y-y smoother than the one at the World. I do the one at WDW but brace myself; the one at DL requires no such effort. As for Carthay Circle, we enjoyed that restaurant quite a bit.  The food was very good, and service was solid.  Our only negative was that we were seated quite close to a servers' station so it stayed very busy and noisy our entire meal.  Doing the package means you won't have to wait so long in line for WoC, though as I recall, it is still first-come, first-seated (so to speak as it's all standing). WoC was one of our very favorite things, and I'm sure you'll love it.  Lots of fine places to eat, and that includes DTD which is right there. If you enjoy Tex-Mex, Tortilla Jo's does a table side guacamole that is superb! There's a Starbucks near the DTD entrance to GCH. The Mickey beignets at the Mint Julep Bar are very tasty. Rancho del Zocalo near BTMR has excellent, house-made pico de gallo. Redd Rocket's has fresh, crisp salads and tasty pasta. Wine Country Trattoria has a good wine list and also excellent pasta selections (makes a great place for lunch, and if you're lucky, you can sit outside and watch a parade go by). In short, you won't want for good places to eat. I'm excited for you!


Thank you so much for all of the advice!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DiznyDi said:


> DLI - I don't have anything to add as we've never been to DL.  However, so very nice to 'see' you on the boards!  It's been a while and you've been missed!


Thank you!  Sorry I haven't been around.  Even though I haven't posted I still about you guys all the time.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Bobbiwoz so sorry about the health issues.  My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Happy birthday Eliza!!!!!

Happy New Years everyone.  I hope you all have a magical 2017.


----------



## twokats

Happy New Year!


----------



## Granny

*     Happy Birthday Eliza !!!    *


----------



## sleepydog25

*Happy Birthday, Eliza!*  And *HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL THE GROUPIES!!*


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Eliza!!!!
Happy New Year Groupies!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey All!  I know I have seen a few posts every so often about a groupie meet in Dec 2017(maybe Dec 8).  Just wondering for those folks going in Dec., what dates are you looking at booking, and where are you hoping to stay?  We are leaning strongly towards booking VWL Dec. 4-10.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Hey All!  I know I have seen a few posts every so often about a groupie meet in Dec 2017(maybe Dec 8).  Just wondering for those folks going in Dec., what dates are you looking at booking, and where are you hoping to stay?  We are leaning strongly towards booking VWL Dec. 4-10.



*Jimmy*...just starting to work on the December trip, but I'm thinking maybe December 5-13 or so.  It might slide back a day or two but would definitely include December 8 if that's where people are leaning.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> *Jimmy*...just starting to work on the December trip, but I'm thinking maybe December 5-13 or so.  It might slide back a day or two but would definitely include December 8 if that's where people are leaning.


Cool!


----------



## DiznyDi

We're looking at 8-16, Dec 2017 VWL


----------



## DiznyDi

*ELIZA  Wishing you a very Happy Birthday! *


----------



## DiznyDi

Anyone else having difficulties accessing the DVC site this evening?


----------



## Flossbolna

*Happy Birthday Eliza!!*

*And a Happy New Year to all the Groupies!!*​


----------



## sleepydog25

Sigh.  No trip to VWL at Christmas again this year.  We are, however, looking at possibly the 2018 holiday season. Meanwhile, those of us going to the World in early to mid-May should begin looking at a date and time for the Big Honkin' Groupie Meet, Part Deux. . .


----------



## DiznyDi

Our May 2017 trip is scheduled 5-13.  Anyone else?


----------



## bobbiwoz

DiznyDi said:


> Our May 2017 trip is scheduled 5-13.  Anyone else?


We are 10-13 before the EBTA DCL cruise.  We are at BCV.


----------



## sleepydog25

We'll be there 6th-13th, and there are currently 6-8 folks in and around the World between the 4th and 13th of May it would seem. Luv is currently working on our schedule for that week, but it should be fairly flexible.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Hey All!  I know I have seen a few posts every so often about a groupie meet in Dec 2017(maybe Dec 8).  Just wondering for those folks going in Dec., what dates are you looking at booking, and where are you hoping to stay?  We are leaning strongly towards booking VWL Dec. 4-10.



I was thinking just a little before that next year - Nov 30-Dec 7th.  At least that's my booking right now.


----------



## bobbiwoz

DH and I are doing NYC San Juan DCL cruise that ends on Dec 1, so I already have VWL Dec 1-3, and am hoping for Dec 3 to 8 or 9 at BWV.


----------



## Granny

We have May 5-12 booked at VWL.  December looks like 6-13.


----------



## Starwind

In Dec 2017 we're doing a DCL Fantasy cruise - either one or a B2B.  So we'll be at Poly Nov 29-Dec 1, then WL (hotel or DVC) either Dec 9-11 or Dec 16-17.  No parks this trip, just enjoying the resorts.

SW


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday @bobbiwoz!!!*
*Hope you have a wonderful day!*

* *​


----------



## DiznyDi

Whoa - Bobbi's having a birthday?

*Happy Birthday Bobbiwoz! *


----------



## Flossbolna

*Happy Birthday Bobbiwoz!!*​


----------



## Flossbolna

Hello Groupies! I just remembered something which I am not sure if it was discussed here. When we were at the Lodge in December, the outside seating at Roaring Forks was closed off and there was some construction going on. I asked Thea (WL GM) at the DVC meeting about it and she said it was going to be a roof over the outside seating. Primarily to prevent the birds from attacking people who eat there, not so much for shade. However, I am sure the shade will be a welcome addition as well. Has anyone been there recently and can report if there is any progress on that roof?


----------



## bobbiwoz

Thank you!  It's a biggie birthday ends in 0!!!

One groupie, Meriweather and her DH will celebrate with us as we eat at Captain's Grill!  I have my Princess HB crown!  If you'll be in Epcot today you may see me!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Bobbiwoz!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

bobbiwoz said:


> Thank you!  It's a biggie birthday ends in 0!!!


Well, then *HAPPY 30TH!!*


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> Well, then *HAPPY 30TH!!*


I was thinking she finally hit 20.  Almost legal to enjoy those margaritas at EPCOT.

*Happy Birthday Bobbi! *


----------



## Granny

Flossbolna said:


> Hello Groupies! I just remembered something which I am not sure if it was discussed here. When we were at the Lodge in December, the outside seating at Roaring Forks was closed off and there was some construction going on. I asked Thea (WL GM) at the DVC meeting about it and she said it was going to be a roof over the outside seating. Primarily to prevent the birds from attacking people who eat there, not so much for shade. However, I am sure the shade will be a welcome addition as well. Has anyone been there recently and can report if there is any progress on that roof?



There has not been any roof progress when we were there a couple of weeks ago.  It was walled off, as you indicate, and there was definitely some work going on behind the wall.  We wondered what they might be doing...putting a roof over the area would be a nice addition to the seating area.   It doesn't sound like much of a project, so I'm thinking it will be completed by next December.


----------



## Granny

*   Happy Birthday Bobbi !!!   *


----------



## Starwind

Flossbolna said:


> Hello Groupies! I just remembered something which I am not sure if it was discussed here. When we were at the Lodge in December, the outside seating at Roaring Forks was closed off and there was some construction going on. I asked Thea (WL GM) at the DVC meeting about it and she said it was going to be a roof over the outside seating. Primarily to prevent the birds from attacking people who eat there, not so much for shade. However, I am sure the shade will be a welcome addition as well. Has anyone been there recently and can report if there is any progress on that roof?



Sometime in the last ~2 weeks (though IIRC sooner) someone on the Dis posted a picture of the construction wall in front of Roaring Forks.  Just above/behind it you could see what looked like a white slatted "roof" of some type of overhang/pergola-type-thing over the space they were constructing.  I did a little happy dance when I saw it because *finally* there might be something of shade on that patio space !

Of course, I can't find the photo now... but it is in one of the WL / VWL/ Boulder Rigde / Copper Creek threads, I just don't know which one, sorry   Hopefully someone else knows exactly what I am talking about and can post the link.

SW


----------



## bobbiwoz

Thank you so very much for my birthday wishes!

It's great to be a groupie!!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

A few pictures from our beloved lodge....




[URL=http://s290.photobucket.com/user/hheppding/media/3932DD9D-8BD3-4AF1-805D-E8EB171B7FBD_zpsnzh2nel3.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## BWV Dreamin

[URL=http://s290.photobucket.com/user/hheppding/media/34B4CA3B-4AFF-4637-A577-437C7F01DBF0_zpsij58c5gs.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

BWV Dreamin said:


> [URL=http://s290.photobucket.com/user/hheppding/media/3932DD9D-8BD3-4AF1-805D-E8EB171B7FBD_zpsnzh2nel3.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



They sure do look huge in this picture.  Love the trees behind them.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

[URL=http://s290.photobucket.com/user/hheppding/media/B1ADDFDA-0740-409F-8E38-DEC81B16C33C_zpso3rpdnlk.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## BWV Dreamin

[URL=http://s290.photobucket.com/user/hheppding/media/04C34F90-38E6-4CC5-9712-FD4A15E9BB3E_zpsvwrzfz66.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## BWV Dreamin

[URL=http://s290.photobucket.com/user/hheppding/media/5D748294-3058-4E07-BDB6-980E2AC0385B_zpsumgunlay.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## BWV Dreamin

[URL=http://s290.photobucket.com/user/hheppding/media/A4E26EE1-B8B5-43AC-B769-4C5CDDA9B430_zps9srmsm49.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Thanks for all of these fantastic photos BWV Dreamin


----------



## Granny

*BWV Dreamin*...beautiful pictures.  Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Met BWV Dreamin in person yesterday, it was wonderful to meet her and her DH!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

bobbiwoz said:


> Met BWV Dreamin in person yesterday, it was wonderful to meet her and her DH!


 Happy Birthday Bobbi!!!


----------



## pmaurer74

We are looking at Dec. 14-19, 2017 give or take a day. Can you bank transferred points?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

pmaurer74 said:


> We are looking at Dec. 14-19, 2017 give or take a day. Can you bank transferred points?



Yes, as long as they are still in their banking window.  They keep their UY and thus their banking window and don't morph into your UY.  Transferred points cannot be borrowed though.


----------



## Dizny Dad

_HAPPY BIRTHDAY BOBBI!_ 

So good to sit and share our lives together at TOTWL in December . . . . seems like so long ago with so many things that have happened since, holidays and all.

Speaking of so long ago, I am finally back to work after a good vacation, starting out with a great Disney trip, great Groupie meet, and a relaxing time at home after with the family.  So good to see you all at TOTWL!  After being off since December 9, I found that the routine was still in place here in the office.  Lots of opportunities in 2017!  Better get started!


----------



## rusafee1183

Are any Groupies planning on being at the lodge next December? I'm not so patiently waiting to book our trip for Dec 9-16 in a few days


----------



## Granny

rusafee1183 said:


> Are any Groupies planning on being at the lodge next December? I'm not so patiently waiting to book our trip for Dec 9-16 in a few days



Lots of Groupies going back the first half of December.   Nobody has officially notified Sleepy to update the front page, but the last couple of pages on this thread indicate that there are a number of us going to be there when you are.   I'm sure there will be some Groupie meets at that time.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hey WDW December bound groupies - DVC announced their having an Epcot after hours celebration both Monday, December 4th and Monday December 11th!  No booking details available yet.

AK will have on in September, TL in June and July and the previously announced MK ones in Feb and March.  DL even is getting some love in November.

They also mention C3V scheduled to open in 2017 but have this asterisk:  *Proposed - estimated opening 2017. Not fully registered or available for sale.

Other news:  RCI $95 fee waived for 2017 (it was also waived towards the end of 2016).


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hey WDW December bound groupies - DVC announced their having an Epcot after hours celebration both Monday, December 4th and Monday December 11th!  No booking details available yet.
> 
> AK will have on in September, TL in June and July and the previously announced MK ones in Feb and March.  DL even is getting some love in November.
> 
> They also mention C3V scheduled to open in 2017 but have this asterisk:  *Proposed - estimated opening 2017. Not fully registered or available for sale.
> 
> Other news:  RCI $95 fee waived for 2017 (it was also waived towards the end of 2016).




*Kathy*...the e-mail I received today was explicit: 

_*Our 14th Resort - Copper Creek Villas &
Cabins at Disney's Wilderness Lodge -
is opening this year! 
*_​But when I clicked on the e-mail, the language was exactly as you describe.   So it does look like things will be humming along from a construction standpoint to allow them to start selling.  The good news for us is that by next December the grounds should be looking pretty complete!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hey WDW December bound groupies - DVC announced their having an Epcot after hours celebration both Monday, December 4th and Monday December 11th!  No booking details available yet.
> 
> AK will have on in September, TL in June and July and the previously announced MK ones in Feb and March.  DL even is getting some love in November.
> 
> They also mention C3V scheduled to open in 2017 but have this asterisk:  *Proposed - estimated opening 2017. Not fully registered or available for sale.
> 
> Other news:  RCI $95 fee waived for 2017 (it was also waived towards the end of 2016).


Why no celebrations in October? Cause that's when I'll be there..


----------



## Lakegirl

BWV Dreamin said:


> Why no celebrations in October? Cause that's when I'll be there..


None in August either . Or May for that matter.


----------



## twokats

Happy birthday to the Groupies I missed!  Eliza and Bobbi!!!

Our May trip is 1-10 and we are trying to work in a few days in Dec '17 for the 4-9.


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks BWV Dreaming for the wonderful photos!  Just what I needed to start my day!  
Boy, it sure looks like a lot of us have  May trip this year.  Definitely a time for Groupies to meet!


----------



## jimmytammy

rusafee1183 said:


> Are any Groupies planning on being at the lodge next December? I'm not so patiently waiting to book our trip for Dec 9-16 in a few days


Just booked VWL for Dec 4-10!!


----------



## TCRAIG

jimmytammy said:


> Just booked VWL for Dec 4-10!!


Tcraig and the Hubs will be at BLT May 7-12 - not sure of our Dec dates yet


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Feeling a little bummed this morning.  We planned our first trip to VWL for December 2017 and the week is already booking up   Our 11month window doesn't open up until Saturday and I am a bit worried we won't get in.  I didn't walk it because a few people suggested I wouldn't need to and frankly I am new to DVC and wasn't sure how that even worked.  Let's hope this availability changes and we will be able to book our vacation as planned.


----------



## twinklebug

Booked an AKV room this morning for the 5th-12th of December, so count me in on the Dec Groupie meet! I'll probably try to move my reservation to VWL, but it sounds like you are all full up so not counting on finding any openings.  I love AKV and how they decorate for the holidays anyway, so no worries. My plans are also contingent upon when my son & future daughter in law decide to get married. All they know is "toward the end of 2017 or early 2018" (dependent upon work schedules). I have my fingers crossed it all works out for them.


----------



## Lakegirl

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> Feeling a little bummed this morning.  We planned our first trip to VWL for December 2017 and the week is already booking up   Our 11month window doesn't open up until Saturday and I am a bit worried we won't get in.  I didn't walk it because a few people suggested I wouldn't need to and frankly I am new to DVC and wasn't sure how that even worked.  Let's hope this availability changes and we will be able to book our vacation as planned.[/QUOTE
> Hoping it works out for you.
> Keep us updated.


----------



## BestDadEver

I just got the email that WLV are expanding . Are they just adding more dvc rooms or anything special to them like poly . 

I haven't been keeping up lately with new stuff .


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

BestDadEver said:


> I just got the email that WLV are expanding . Are they just adding more dvc rooms or anything special to them like poly .
> 
> I haven't been keeping up lately with new stuff .



Everything you need to know and more is on this thread:

http://www.disboards.com/threads/bo...ilderness-lodge-dvc-expansion-thread.3410778/

The short version is that a NEW resort is opening up at WL.  VWL itself is not expanding, this is a separate addition.  It seems to include the entire south wing of the main WL building and new cabins along Bay Lake.  They have ripped up and are enlarging the quiet pool and are building a new restaurant out where the beach was.  There's apparently a community hall, BBQ pavilion and sports courts being added too.


----------



## Granny

BestDadEver said:


> I just got the email that WLV are expanding . Are they just adding more dvc rooms or anything special to them like poly .
> 
> I haven't been keeping up lately with new stuff .



Hi, and welcome to this thread.  

VWL is not expanding.  In fact, it will remain unchanged except they changed the name to Boulder Ridge Villas.  But don't expect anyone here to refer to it as anything other than VWL.

What Disney is doing is creating a whole new DVC resort at Wilderness Lodge...the Copper Creek Cabins and Villas (CCV).  This new resort includes a number of new cabins built along the shores of Bay Lake plus they have converted about half of the Wilderness Resort Lodge (the South half nearest to VWL) to DVC villas that will be part of CCV.

So no change to VWL, but a brand new DVC resort on the same property.  As part of that, they are building a much larger zero entry pool where the quiet pool used to be.  Also they are adding a restaurant which apparently will be Counter Service.

VWL and CCV will be on the same resort property with Wilderness Lodge but completely separate DVC resorts.  As such, VWL owners will have the same 7 month booking window for CCV as any other non-owner will.



*Edited to add*:  Well Kathy, you type faster than  me!  I'm glad our responses pretty much lined up!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> *Edited to add*:  Well Kathy, you type faster than  me!  I'm glad our responses pretty much lined up!



Only because I was the lazy one and posted a link Granny!


----------



## BestDadEver

Very cool thank you both . Sounds nice .


----------



## jimmytammy

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> Feeling a little bummed this morning.  We planned our first trip to VWL for December 2017 and the week is already booking up   Our 11month window doesn't open up until Saturday and I am a bit worried we won't get in.  I didn't walk it because a few people suggested I wouldn't need to and frankly I am new to DVC and wasn't sure how that even worked.  Let's hope this availability changes and we will be able to book our vacation as planned.


Hey! I just looked at VWL and it appears studios, 1 beds and 2 beds are available starting Sat thru Sat if thats what you are looking for.  Hope this eases your concerns.  Just book as son as your window opens up!


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

jimmytammy said:


> Hey! I just looked at VWL and it appears studios, 1 beds and 2 beds are available starting Sat thru Sat if thats what you are looking for.  Hope this eases your concerns.  Just book as son as your window opens up!



The 3-5 are all booked for studios and I was fearing that would slowly creep into our dates. We ended up discussing it last night to do a 1 bedroom as a backup if the studios were full and then we all just decided a 1 bedroom would be more comfortable anyway and it's completely available. Now if only they had the Murphy bed in the 1 bedroom!


----------



## bobbiwoz

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> Feeling a little bummed this morning.  We planned our first trip to VWL for December 2017 and the week is already booking up   Our 11month window doesn't open up until Saturday and I am a bit worried we won't get in.  I didn't walk it because a few people suggested I wouldn't need to and frankly I am new to DVC and wasn't sure how that even worked.  Let's hope this availability changes and we will be able to book our vacation as planned.


I really hope you get in!


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Im curious about Homecoming, do share after you go.  We have a ressie in May
> 
> Hope y'all have a great time!





Granny said:


> Jimmy, how could a restaurant go wrong with this on their menu?
> 
> *Fried Chicken & Doughnuts*
> *Two pieces of Chef Art Smith's famous fried chicken served with house-made sugar doughnuts and creamy mashed potatoes*​



And that is exactly what I had. Twice now!  Homecoming is officially my new favorite Disney restaurant & I will go out of my way to eat there.



sleepydog25 said:


> By charging $25 for such a small plate.



It's not small.  It's actually quite large.  First time I ordered it & didn't even come close to finishing. This trip DH & I split it.  It worked out perfectly.  Both of us felt full but not stuffed.  All of their portions are large.  It's a great restaurant for sharing.



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Gingerbread shake.
> 
> We had lunch there on Sunday - nobody got the seasonal, just the standard issues.



Well I'm glad we didn't waste our time going over there then!   

Jade - thanks for the pictures!

Happy New Year groupies!        We had a wonderful time on our Christmas trip.  As Kat mentioned it was quite warm, but the crowds up until 12/25 were quite manageable.  The lowest we've seen in all our Christmas trips.  I think because Christmas fell on a Sunday.  By Sunday the normal Christmas/NYE crowds arrived in force.   We really enjoyed BLT again.  So much so I went to ROFR on a BLT contract yesterday.   There won't be a Christmas trip this year but there could be a post Christmas, first time NYE trip.  If we pass ROFR I'll be booking BLT.  I'm saving a return to VWL until it's 100% finished & it will be an actual Christmas trip.  I took a boat ride over with the boys one afternoon.  They were a little shocked when they saw.  At least I had been there a few times previously.  Seemed to me they're ramping up the work.  There were tons of construction workers there on the day we visited.  Much more than I've seen any previous visit.

Looks like I'll be missing the 2017 Dec. meet again.


----------



## Kathymford

In California, DL closed to capacity AFTER New Years. During the week. That's crazy unheard of around here. It was also the first day all annual passes were unblocked and the Christmas stuff is still up until the 8th. I'm sure all of those things collided that caused this.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Lots of Groupies going back the first half of December.   _*Nobody has officially notified Sleepy to update the front page,*_ but the last couple of pages on this thread indicate that there are a number of us going to be there when you are.   I'm sure there will be some Groupie meets at that time.


*TOPIC (A): Granny *implies a good point: I don't add trips posted during our discussions since some might prefer the relative obscurity of that mention vice a static page where the visits are all listed. If anyone does wish me to add their trips to Page 1, I'm more than happy to oblige. Just PM me so that I'm certain you wish to be added. 
*TOPIC (B):  *There are several of us meeting in May based on Page 1, so if anyone has any ideas about when to stage a BHGM, Part Deux during that time, I'm all ears. I suspect we'll all have a better grasp of plans once we get closer and ADRs/FPs have been loaded (naturally, *luv* has made the former for us already).
*TOPIC (C): *As for availability during the holidays, *PiratesLife*, I think you'll be okay, especially if you hold to a 1BR. Studios do go quickly since they're less points, obviously, but even then, I think you'd have a decent chance of one opening if you went on a wait list.


----------



## DenLo

BestDadEver said:


> I just got the email that WLV are expanding . Are they just adding more dvc rooms or anything special to them like poly .
> 
> I haven't been keeping up lately with new stuff .



One thing is new is that they are expanding the quiet pool and adding another restaurant where the beach was located.  Details were in the Winter, Disney Files.


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

We just booked for our December 2017 vacation!!!  It's just a short trip on 7th-10th.  Everything was available but we ended up going with a 1 bedroom so that everyone is more comfortable (3 adults, 1 toddler).  So now we will be spending our first DVC vacation at our beloved lodge.  To top it all off our best friend is coming down with us for his first ever Disney vacation and he was even able to rent points so he can be in the same building as us (and it was half the cost of rack rates in the main lodge). I'm so excited.  11 months to go


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> We just booked for our December 2017 vacation!!!  It's just a short trip on 7th-10th.  Everything was available but we ended up going with a 1 bedroom so that everyone is more comfortable (3 adults, 1 toddler).  So now we will be spending our first DVC vacation at our beloved lodge.  To top it all off our best friend is coming down with us for his first ever Disney vacation and he was even able to rent points so he can be in the same building as us (and it was half the cost of rack rates in the main lodge). I'm so excited.  11 months to go



Congrats!  Glad it all worked out!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> We just booked for our December 2017 vacation!!!  It's just a short trip on 7th-10th.  Everything was available but we ended up going with a 1 bedroom so that everyone is more comfortable (3 adults, 1 toddler).  So now we will be spending our first DVC vacation at our beloved lodge.  To top it all off our best friend is coming down with us for his first ever Disney vacation and he was even able to rent points so he can be in the same building as us (and it was half the cost of rack rates in the main lodge). I'm so excited.  11 months to go


Yay!!  Glad it all worked out.  We will be at VWL same time, 4-10.


----------



## Lakegirl

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> We just booked for our December 2017 vacation!!!  It's just a short trip on 7th-10th.  Everything was available but we ended up going with a 1 bedroom so that everyone is more comfortable (3 adults, 1 toddler).  So now we will be spending our first DVC vacation at our beloved lodge.  To top it all off our best friend is coming down with us for his first ever Disney vacation and he was even able to rent points so he can be in the same building as us (and it was half the cost of rack rates in the main lodge). I'm so excited.  11 months to go


So happy for you.  I am thinking of switching to BCV for our 7 month which is coming up soon and am worried as I watch the beg. Part of August fill up at BCV.  Seems they are going right at the 7 month mark and we are traveling with a start date of a Thursday so kind of in the middle of a week.  Hoping to get it.


----------



## horselover

Lakegirl said:


> So happy for you.  I am thinking of switching to BCV for our 7 month which is coming up soon and am worried as I watch the beg. Part of August fill up at BCV.  Seems they are going right at the 7 month mark and we are traveling with a start date of a Thursday so kind of in the middle of a week.  Hoping to get it.



I had no problem switching from VWL to BCV on the 7 mo. window last year.  I had wanted BLT but a couple days already weren't available so I wait listed 1 BR lake view at BLT & booked BCV.  Lo & behold a couple months later my wait list for BLT came through.  I was shocked.  Granted it was a 1 BR not a studio but still didn't think I had a chance.  7 mos switching does work & if all else fails w/l.


----------



## Lakegirl

horselover said:


> I had no problem switching from VWL to BCV on the 7 mo. window last year.  I had wanted BLT but a couple days already weren't available so I wait listed 1 BR lake view at BLT & booked BCV.  Lo & behold a couple months later my wait list for BLT came through.  I was shocked.  Granted it was a 1 BR not a studio but still didn't think I had a chance.  7 mos switching does work & if all else fails w/l.


What time of year was it?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I'm curious how many Groupies have gotten the extension number for the new "personal service" that was started early last year?  The email from a few days ago that was discussing member benefits for 2017 had a website link and it mentioned this:

_"Personalized Member Service
Enjoy an expansion of your personalized Member Services. This offering was first introduced in spring 2016 to assist Members when booking stays at Disney Vacation Club Resorts. Personalized Member Service will continue to be available through 2017, and is expanding to support all reservation types—whether you'd like to stay at a Disney Vacation Club Resort or any other Resort available through your Membership.

How It Works
When you call Member Services to make a reservation, your Member Services Advisor will provide you with their individual extension. So whenever you need additional help planning your vacation, a familiar voice is just a phone call away."
_
In Oct or Nov I finally had a CM provide me with their extension number.  It surprised me as it happened at the end of the call.  I've actually not used it though because I tend to be perfectly happy with almost all CM's I speak to and I figure I'd likely be waiting for a return call if I attempted to speak to that CM who provided their extension.  I thought it was interesting that the process seemed like I was being chosen by the CM, and then I wondered why no one had chosen me before!  

If you have gotten the extension have you used it again?  If so did you think you received better service in some way?


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm curious how many Groupies have gotten the extension number for the new "personal service" that was started early last year?  The email from a few days ago that was discussing member benefits for 2017 had a website link and it mentioned this:
> 
> _"Personalized Member Service
> Enjoy an expansion of your personalized Member Services. This offering was first introduced in spring 2016 to assist Members when booking stays at Disney Vacation Club Resorts. Personalized Member Service will continue to be available through 2017, and is expanding to support all reservation types—whether you'd like to stay at a Disney Vacation Club Resort or any other Resort available through your Membership.
> 
> How It Works
> When you call Member Services to make a reservation, your Member Services Advisor will provide you with their individual extension. So whenever you need additional help planning your vacation, a familiar voice is just a phone call away."
> _
> In Oct or Nov I finally had a CM provide me with their extension number.  It surprised me as it happened at the end of the call.  I've actually not used it though because I tend to be perfectly happy with almost all CM's I speak to and I figure I'd likely be waiting for a return call if I attempted to speak to that CM who provided their extension.  I thought it was interesting that the process seemed like I was being chosen by the CM, and then I wondered why no one had chosen me before!
> 
> If you have gotten the extension have you used it again?  If so did you think you received better service in some way?


We have not gotten a CM's extension, nor have we received an email mentioning the CCVC resort as many others have.  We don't plan to buy there; however, it would be nice to feel included.  

In other news, the 2 to 4 inches of snow wound up being at least 4" and with the front side of the Arctic blast coming through last night, we're at 4F this morning with wind chill hovering around -15F.  No Starbucks run for us since I've yet to clear the driveway!


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> Hey All!  I know I have seen a few posts every so often about a groupie meet in Dec 2017(maybe Dec 8).  Just wondering for those folks going in Dec., what dates are you looking at booking, and where are you hoping to stay?  We are leaning strongly towards booking VWL Dec. 4-10.



Any chance we could shoot for the 9th??  Our dates are Dec 9-14. Which reminds me I have to PM Patrick!

*DLI - *it is so great to see you!!!


----------



## Corinne

Happy Belated Birthday* Eliza and Bobbi!!!!*


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> We have not gotten a CM's extension, nor have we received an email mentioning the CCVC resort as many others have.  We don't plan to buy there; however, it would be nice to feel included.



*Patrick*...are you signed up with the Member site to get the Member e-mails?  The e-mail we were quoting came from DVC and I think I get one every month.  Hard to remember with the AP e-mails coming as well.



Corinne said:


> Any chance we could shoot for the 9th??  Our dates are Dec 9-14. Which reminds me I have to PM Patrick!
> 
> *DLI - *it is so great to see you!!!



*Corinne*...We are flexible to whatever date works for the most Groupies.  And we are flexible for more than one meet.


----------



## DenLo

I think at the beginning we were given extensions, but I never wrote one down.  Like Kat4Disney said, we are quite happy with many of the CMs we get so don't feel it necessary to call a specific CM.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm curious how many Groupies have gotten the extension number for the new "personal service" that was started early last year?  [snip]
> 
> If you have gotten the extension have you used it again?  If so did you think you received better service in some way?




*Kathy*...I called MS yesterday and was not offered a phone extension.  But like you, I have rarely had a bad experience with MS so it really doesn't matter much to me.   The only issue I ever recall was getting someone once with a pretty thick accent so it was just a challenge for me to communicate.  But overall, I've never felt like I need to get my own personal CM at MS.  Of course, I only call a couple of times per year, and usually it is to add on a day or two to a trip since they only let us book 7 days.  If they ever push that out to 10 days booking at the 11 month window I probably won't call them at all!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> *Corinne*...We are flexible to whatever date works for the most Groupies. And we are flexible for more than one meet.


I like this idea


----------



## Lakegirl

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm curious how many Groupies have gotten the extension number for the new "personal service" that was started early last year?  The email from a few days ago that was discussing member benefits for 2017 had a website link and it mentioned this:
> 
> _"Personalized Member Service
> Enjoy an expansion of your personalized Member Services. This offering was first introduced in spring 2016 to assist Members when booking stays at Disney Vacation Club Resorts. Personalized Member Service will continue to be available through 2017, and is expanding to support all reservation types—whether you'd like to stay at a Disney Vacation Club Resort or any other Resort available through your Membership.
> 
> How It Works
> When you call Member Services to make a reservation, your Member Services Advisor will provide you with their individual extension. So whenever you need additional help planning your vacation, a familiar voice is just a phone call away."
> _
> In Oct or Nov I finally had a CM provide me with their extension number.  It surprised me as it happened at the end of the call.  I've actually not used it though because I tend to be perfectly happy with almost all CM's I speak to and I figure I'd likely be waiting for a return call if I attempted to speak to that CM who provided their extension.  I thought it was interesting that the process seemed like I was being chosen by the CM, and then I wondered why no one had chosen me before!
> 
> If you have gotten the extension have you used it again?  If so did you think you received better service in some way?


*Kathy*. I have been given extensions but not consistently.  We have had some really great CM's who I feel really go out of their way to make sure everything is Magical, and then I have had couple that just seemed to want to move on.  None that were ever rude or anything to be upset about.  The closest was when I Did *not *call the DVC line to get our annual passes and the CM made a snide remark that I could of called DVC to have them process the tickets.


----------



## horselover

Lakegirl said:


> What time of year was it?



Dec.  12/21-28 specfically.   Got the full week at BCV when I called at 7 mos. & the full wait list came through a couple months later for BLT.  I also was able to add the night of 12/20 at BLT via wait list after the fact.  I don't remember when I went on the wait list but it was well past the 7 mo. window.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> *Any chance we could shoot for the 9th??*  Our dates are Dec 9-14. Which reminds me I have to PM Patrick!
> 
> *DLI - *it is so great to see you!!!



Only if there's one earlier Corinne!


----------



## twokats

Corinne said:


> Any chance we could shoot for the 9th??  Our dates are Dec 9-14. Which reminds me I have to PM Patrick!
> 
> *DLI - *it is so great to see you!!!



The 9th is when we are leaving!!


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats said:


> The 9th is when we are leaving!!


There are talks of possible 2 meets around this time.  I guess once we all have our dates in for sure, we can look at dates closer


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> *Patrick*...are you signed up with the Member site to get the Member e-mails?  The e-mail we were quoting came from DVC and I think I get one every month.  Hard to remember with the AP e-mails coming as well.


Well, we've enabled them to contact us via email, but as far as signing up to actually get specific emails, maybe not.  How would one go about doing that?


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> There are talks of possible 2 meets around this time.  I guess once we all have our dates in for sure, we can look at dates closer



Worked for us didn't it Jimmy


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Well, we've enabled them to contact us via email, but as far as signing up to actually get specific emails, maybe not.  How would one go about doing that?



*Sleepy*...I don't know how to request specific emails.  I just wanted to be sure that your member profile on the Member web site had "permission to contact via email" clicked "on" with a valid email address.  Once I did that, I get the sporadic DVC news like the recent one or more typically the Disney Insider...but come to think of it, that might be because of our annual pass?



twokats said:


> Worked for us didn't it Jimmy



*Kathy*...I think you and Princess Kati had about 4 Groupie meets on your last trip!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> *Sleepy*...I don't know how to request specific emails.  I just wanted to be sure that your member profile on the Member web site had "permission to contact via email" clicked "on" with a valid email address.  Once I did that, I get the sporadic DVC news like the recent one or more typically the Disney Insider...but come to think of it, that might be because of our annual pass?


They just don't like us, I guess.  Chris has an AP, and we're both on the title for one of our contracts.  Perhaps they heard we weren't planning to buy any more points.


----------



## twokats

Granny said:


> *Kathy*...I think you and Princess Kati had about 4 Groupie meets on your last trip!



It worked really well, Tom, didn't it!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I had never heard of an atmospheric river until last year and I already detest them.  What is a river doing up in the sky?!  And if it's up there, why doesn't it stay there?!  Lots of flooding going on in our area due to one.  Our horses are miserable, the dogs don't want to go out and frankly, neither do I.

It's at least our 3rd 100 year storm in the past 20 years.  

I can't wait to get to DL in a few days!  

Ok, time to slog thru the water and mud and feed the animals.


----------



## TCRAIG

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I had never heard of an atmospheric river until last year and I already detest them.  What is a river doing up in the sky?!  And if it's up there, why doesn't it stay there?!  Lots of flooding going on in our area due to one.  Our horses are miserable, the dogs don't want to go out and frankly, neither do I.
> 
> It's at least our 3rd 100 year storm in the past 20 years.
> 
> I can't wait to get to DL in a few days!
> 
> Ok, time to slog thru the water and mud and feed the animals.


Stay Safe!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

TCRAIG said:


> Stay Safe!



Thank you!  So far we're doing ok - some drips and such.  Just a couple houses down there's a creek run off ditch that our neighbors are trying to keep flowing that could affect them badly if it backs up any more than it has.


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Monday Morning Groupies!
We were successful in booking our December stay yesterday.  I need to call in the next day or so and add 1 additional day.  
I was given the extension by the CM that I spoke with yesterday should I need to call back.  This is the first that this has happened for me.  Like Granny, I call so seldom that if a call back is necessary, I have probably long lost the note that I wrote the ext number down on 

We did a Groupie breakfast at Whispering Canyon a few years ago.  Maybe we could consider this again - on the 9th so we can see Kathy and Katie before they leave.  A lunch may work, too.  Or we could gather in the WL lobby and have our picture taken by the tree prior to their departure.  DDad and I are open to anything.

Kathy, enjoy your DL trip!


----------



## bobbiwoz

I'm interested in a meet that's a meal.  I often try to organize one when we cruise.


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi said:


> Good Monday Morning Groupies! . . . . . . . We did a Groupie breakfast at Whispering Canyon a few years ago.  Maybe we could consider this again - on the 9th so we can see Kathy and Katie before they leave.  A lunch may work, too.  Or we could gather in the WL lobby and have our picture taken by the tree prior to their departure.  DDad and I are open to anything. . . . . . . .



Well, maybe not ANYTHING, but close . . . . .


----------



## Granny

I'm open to a "meal meet" too.  And like DDad...I'm open to ALMOST anything.


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY, y'all stay safe, sending prayers for you folks

twokats, you are right, we did make it work 

Did someone say "lets eat"  Im in!!


----------



## TCRAIG

jimmytammy said:


> KAT4DISNEY, y'all stay safe, sending prayers for you folks
> 
> twokats, you are right, we did make it work
> 
> Did someone say "lets eat"  Im in!!


Count me and the Hubs in - just made our ressies - 12/2 to 12/9


----------



## DVC Jen

So excited.  I once again have two trips booked home.  We will be there in July and I just booked another hubby and me only trip for December.  We just got back from a hubby and me only trip last month.  It was our first and we LOVED it!


----------



## Granny

DVC Jen said:


> So excited.  I once again have two trips booked home.  We will be there in July and I just booked another hubby and me only trip for December.  We just got back from a hubby and me only trip last month.  It was our first and we LOVED it!



DW & I have enjoyed our empty nester trips quite a bit as well.  Very laid back and we find that instead of burning out on WDW, we look forward to our relaxing, low planning trips.  Glad you had a great trip!


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> Just booked VWL for Dec 4-10!!


We recently booked VWL for Dec 3 - 11.


----------



## Corinne

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Only if there's one earlier Corinne!



Kathy, please extend your trip so we can meet!!!!  Unfortunately, I can't come earlier due to work commitments....maybe I'll have a new job by then!!


----------



## Corinne

I was actually thinking we should try and meet at our beloved Lodge! Great idea Di!


----------



## DVC Jen

Granny said:


> DW & I have enjoyed our empty nester trips quite a bit as well.  Very laid back and we find that instead of burning out on WDW, we look forward to our relaxing, low planning trips.  Glad you had a great trip!


I think we are going to enjoy many many more as well


----------



## sleepydog25

Late breaking news!  As always, take this with a heavy dose of sodium, but on the main WL thread, at least three people have posted they received the following letter from Disney regarding their upcoming stays in mid-Feb to late March:

*We are excited you have chosen Disney's Wilderness Lodge as your vacation destination and look forward to sharing the magic of the Pacific Northwest with you.
We are pleased to share our latest addition, Geyser Point Pool Bar & Grill, will be open during your stay while Roaring Fork, our quick service food and beverage location, and Trout Pass Pool Bar will be closed for refurbishment. Please be aware of the alternative quick service dining options that will be available for your enjoyment:





 Geyser Point Pool Bar & Grill will serve breakfast, lunch and dinner as well as specialty cocktails, beer and wine. The menu offers a variety of items, including hot breakfast entrees, a gourmet burger, sandwiches and salads. Kids' meals will also be available.





 Territory Lounge is now offering a continental-style breakfast featuring gourmet coffees, pastries and a yogurt parfait.*

Now, in response to this news, I did an online chat with a DVC Guest Services member who told me that after checking the advisories, he saw nothing of the sort.  Told me that twice, in fact.  However, I've no reason to dispute what those posters are saying. . .


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

sleepydog25 said:


> Late breaking news!  As always, take this with a heavy dose of sodium, but on the main WL thread, at least three people have posted they received the following letter from Disney regarding their upcoming stays in mid-Feb to late March:
> 
> *We are excited you have chosen Disney's Wilderness Lodge as your vacation destination and look forward to sharing the magic of the Pacific Northwest with you.
> We are pleased to share our latest addition, Geyser Point Pool Bar & Grill, will be open during your stay while Roaring Fork, our quick service food and beverage location, and Trout Pass Pool Bar will be closed for refurbishment. Please be aware of the alternative quick service dining options that will be available for your enjoyment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geyser Point Pool Bar & Grill will serve breakfast, lunch and dinner as well as specialty cocktails, beer and wine. The menu offers a variety of items, including hot breakfast entrees, a gourmet burger, sandwiches and salads. Kids' meals will also be available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Territory Lounge is now offering a continental-style breakfast featuring gourmet coffees, pastries and a yogurt parfait.*
> 
> Now, in response to this news, I did an online chat with a DVC Guest Services member who told me that after checking the advisories, he saw nothing of the sort.  Told me that twice, in fact.  However, I've no reason to dispute what those posters are saying. . .



Thanks for sharing.  I have also learned over the years that large companies (like Disney) tend to have communication issues.  Frankly I think it's a big problem but I digress.  My guess is DVC guest services hasn't received the new information yet.  

It does sound like this means 2 quick service instead of completely removing roaring fork.  Although it doesn't necessarily mean it will open up with the same offerings. As long as I can keep my bananas foster waffles I'll be just fine!


----------



## wdrl

sleepydog25 said:


> Late breaking news!  As always, take this with a heavy dose of sodium, but on the main WL thread, at least three people have posted they received the following letter from Disney regarding their upcoming stays in mid-Feb to late March:
> 
> *We are excited you have chosen Disney's Wilderness Lodge as your vacation destination and look forward to sharing the magic of the Pacific Northwest with you.
> We are pleased to share our latest addition, Geyser Point Pool Bar & Grill, will be open during your stay while Roaring Fork, our quick service food and beverage location, and Trout Pass Pool Bar will be closed for refurbishment. Please be aware of the alternative quick service dining options that will be available for your enjoyment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geyser Point Pool Bar & Grill will serve breakfast, lunch and dinner as well as specialty cocktails, beer and wine. The menu offers a variety of items, including hot breakfast entrees, a gourmet burger, sandwiches and salads. Kids' meals will also be available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Territory Lounge is now offering a continental-style breakfast featuring gourmet coffees, pastries and a yogurt parfait.*
> 
> Now, in response to this news, I did an online chat with a DVC Guest Services member who told me that after checking the advisories, he saw nothing of the sort.  Told me that twice, in fact.  However, I've no reason to dispute what those posters are saying. . .


We are checking into Boulder Ridge Villas on March 27 for 10 days.  Today, we received the email from Disney about the Geyser Point Bar and Grill being opened during our stay.

The email goes on to say that the New Balance running trail will be open for my enjoyment and that the recreational facilities at both Fort Wilderness Campgrounds and the Contemporary Resort will also be available to me.


----------



## Granny

*Sleepy*...thanks for posting that information.  It all looks pretty official to me, and I agree with others that MS probably just didn't get the memo.  After all, it doesn't really affect DVC reservations/accommodations so I'm not surprised they weren't told.

I'm actually getting a little excited about Geyser Point food service.  Since we tend to spend a fair amount of time around the resort during our stays, additional food options are always welcome!  Though I have to say it's hard to believe that Disney is putting money into Trout Pass bar and that it is really being refurbished with another outdoor bar so close by.  My guess is that it is be re-purposed, not refurbished. 

And Roaring Fork...it certainly won't take months to add a cover to the patio area.  But since they are doing that, it seems likely that they will be doing something with the Roaring Fork space.  I'm not sure what that would be but it does make sense that they won't close the only indoor counter service food option at the resort. 

My only head scratcher in the whole thing is that once they total up the total occupancy of VWL/WL/CCV, will it really be more guests at the resort?  I know they are adding the cabins, but the villas take up a lot of room and I think the square footage per guest will go up in the CCV conversions thus reducing the total number of guests at the entire resort.

The head scratching part comes in on the major investments they are making beyond the pool.  New eatery, possibly a Community Hall, refurb of existing amenities...will they really need a big second pool and a new eatery?

The only thing I can think of is that WL must have run at a very low occupancy rate, and with the conversion to CCV they do expect significantly more total guests at the resort(s) than in the past.  It will be interesting to see.


----------



## DenLo

Granny said:


> *. . . .*
> 
> My only head scratcher in the whole thing is that once they total up the total occupancy of VWL/WL/CCV, will it really be more guests at the resort?  I know they are adding the cabins, but the villas take up a lot of room and I think the square footage per guest will go up in the CCV conversions thus reducing the total number of guests at the entire resort.
> 
> The head scratching part comes in on the major investments they are making beyond the pool.  New eatery, possibly a Community Hall, refurb of existing amenities...will they really need a big second pool and a new eatery?
> 
> The only thing I can think of is that WL must have run at a very low occupancy rate, and with the conversion to CCV they do expect significantly more total guests at the resort(s) than in the past.  It will be interesting to see.



With the changes DVC rooms will represent more than half of the resort.  Maybe they are finally realizing DVC members spend more time at the resort than cash guests.  So they are adding more places for us to spend money.


----------



## Dean Marino

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> Thanks for sharing.  I have also learned over the years that large companies (like Disney) tend to have communication issues.  Frankly I think it's a big problem but I digress.  My guess is DVC guest services hasn't received the new information yet.
> 
> It does sound like this means 2 quick service instead of completely removing roaring fork.  Although it doesn't necessarily mean it will open up with the same offerings. As long as I can keep my bananas foster waffles I'll be just fine!



OK - I know what WL would LIKE to do.....

But having seen the construction state of that "new thing" (won't dignify it as a restaurant)..... it's about where Paddlefish is at DS.  My data would be from Nov 19, 2016....
February?  GOOD LUCK.  There are optimistic projections.... then there are outright lies .


----------



## Granny

DenLo said:


> With the changes DVC rooms will represent more than half of the resort.  Maybe they are finally realizing DVC members spend more time at the resort than cash guests.  So they are adding more places for us to spend money.





That could actually be quite true.  With Magic Bands and such, they have a wealth of info about our habits.  I know that we would fit into your DVC member description.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Hmmmmm, so what's happening tomorrow?  Oh yes, to the keeper of our thread,
Happy Birthday Sleepydog!!!!*
​


----------



## DiznyDi

I had heard the Geyser Point Pool Bar and Grill was opening in February.  DDaughter and I will be at the Villas Feb 5-10.  no email for me   I was hoping we'd get to see this up close and personal.  Oh well...


----------



## twinklebug

*Happy Birthday SleepyDog! *


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday Sleepy!!!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Sleepy - Sly - Snoopy Dog !!!*


----------



## Flossbolna

*Happy Birthday Sleepy!!
*​


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday SleepySlyDog!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy, thanks for sharing the info on changes at WL.  Like, Granny, I believe this seems a bit more official than a rumor.  I too am a bit excited about new eats at the Lodge, though, I will be upset to see Trout Pass gone if thats where its headed.


----------



## DiznyDi

* Happy Birthday Sleepy! *


----------



## Flossbolna

Granny said:


> The only thing I can think of is that WL must have run at a very low occupancy rate, and with the conversion to CCV they do expect significantly more total guests at the resort(s) than in the past. It will be interesting to see.



Take it with a grain of salt, but a friend of mine who knows lots of CMs in different positions at WDW claims that the WL (hotel part) was suffering from very very low occupancy rates. I think the number that was mentioned was between 50 and 70%. I have no way to verify it, but so far any information that I have gotten through this friend has been very spot on.

Also, as to the question whether more counter service is needed: In December I found Roaring Foarks horribly packed on some occassions. I also think that the new place might actually get people from other resorts to visit because it will have a beautiful location.

And finally I wonder if they might turn Roaring Forks into something similar to the new Wind & Waves Market at Vero Beach. From what I understand this is a counter service as well as the shop for groceries. And I thought I read something about them selling full "meals" there that you can then take back to your villa and eat there. I think that that would actually be a neat concet. Like a full rotisserie chicken with several sides to share as a family. But that is pure speculation on my part!


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday Sleepy!!!!*
*               Hope you have a great day!!*


----------



## hebbynan

Happy birthday Sleepy!! 

We too received the email. We are staying 2/14 to 2/20. I wonder how crowded the mornings will be now due to Roaring Forks being closed?


----------



## Flossbolna

Talking about mornings: If you just want a pastry, I can absolutely recommend the Territory Lounge! A beautiful space, lovely CMs every time I was there, and the best espresso based drinks I have been able to buy on Disney property (in my book far better than Starbucks or Joffreys).


----------



## Dizny Dad

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SLEEPY ZZZZZZzz


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Sleepy, thanks for sharing the info on changes at WL.  Like, Granny, I believe this seems a bit more official than a rumor.  I too am a bit excited about new eats at the Lodge, though, I will be upset to see Trout Pass gone if thats where its headed.



*Jimmy*...If they add the bar at Geyser Point with an open seating area overlooking Bay Lake, I think that would be a nice upgrade to Trout Pass.  Though Trout Pass bar had a nice cozy feel to it that the new bar probably will not.  And of course, according to Disney they are refurbishing Trout Pass so it may end up being something new and different.  I guess we're in the "wait and see" mode.  



Flossbolna said:


> Take it with a grain of salt, but a friend of mine who knows lots of CMs in different positions at WDW claims that the WL (hotel part) was suffering from very very low occupancy rates. I think the number that was mentioned was between 50 and 70%. I have no way to verify it, but so far any information that I have gotten through this friend has been very spot on.
> 
> Also, as to the question whether more counter service is needed: In December I found Roaring Foarks horribly packed on some occassions. I also think that the new place might actually get people from other resorts to visit because it will have a beautiful location.
> 
> And finally I wonder if they might turn Roaring Forks into something similar to the new Wind & Waves Market at Vero Beach. From what I understand this is a counter service as well as the shop for groceries. And I thought I read something about them selling full "meals" there that you can then take back to your villa and eat there. I think that that would actually be a neat concet. Like a full rotisserie chicken with several sides to share as a family. But that is pure speculation on my part!



*Flossy*...thanks for the information.  Speculation had been that WL was never able to hit good occupancy numbers.  By many (none of the people here, of course!), it was a stretch to call it a Deluxe Resort compared to the monorail resorts or YC/BC.   

Your thoughts on what they might do with Roaring Fork is interesting.  As I said before, they wouldn't be upgrading the patio area if they intended to turn the space into another gift shop.


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Happy birthday sleepy!


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PATRICK!!!


----------



## horselover

I'm back down in March & will definitely make the trip over to see the new food place.  Still hoping Trout Pass doesn't get leveled.  Time will tell.


----------



## Dean Marino

GOTTA comment on Geyser Point, and Feb 2017 opening date.....

I just can't see this as realistic.  The structure isn't quite done, the approaches are not done (think: *getting shipments of food*, and guests, INTO the place) - and THEN, they have to train staff.  A new Restaurant would typically take a good two to three weeks for training - in a COMPLETED structure.  And it's half way into January.

I think this "opening Date" is being driven by a "Reno Date" for Roaring Forks.  Geyser Point just isn't ready to do business.  I would bet that it COULD open, the right way, around summer 2017.


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY PATRICK!!!
> 
> View attachment 214518





APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> Happy birthday sleepy!





Dizny Dad said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY SLEEPY ZZZZZZzz





Corinne said:


> *Happy Birthday Sleepy!!!!*
> *               Hope you have a great day!!*





DiznyDi said:


> * Happy Birthday Sleepy! *





jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday SleepySlyDog!!!!





Granny said:


> *Happy Birthday Sleepy - Sly - Snoopy Dog !!!*





twokats said:


> Happy Birthday Sleepy!!!





twinklebug said:


> *Happy Birthday SleepyDog! *





KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Hmmmmm, so what's happening tomorrow?  Oh yes, to the keeper of our thread,
> Happy Birthday Sleepydog!!!!*
> View attachment 214412​


Whew!!!  Thank you each and every one for the warm birthday wishes.  I am sincerely moved, and seeing these well wishes throughout the day gave me a continuous smile.  I've often said on here (and other places) that this is THE friendliest, most family reminiscent thread on the DIS, and these posts prove it.  Here's the amazing part: I've met only a couple of you--heck, I think maybe only one of you--yet here you are reaching out.  As the influence of social media grows, the world seems to get a little less friendly, less caring, and frankly, angrier.  Yet, I can come here to our little Groupies thread and feel the weight of the world sluice right off.  It's a place to welcome and be welcomed, and I know many of you feel that way, too.  Again, thank you so much for the thoughtfulness and for helping me have a "home away from home."  By the by, come May,* luv* and I plan to finally meet several of you!  

As for the discussion regarding the new resort and the new eatery, I'm both excited and apprehensive.  I, too, had heard over the years that the occupancy rate at WL was lower than desired (and perhaps that played into the intimacy of the resort), so turning roughly half of it into DVC isn't surprising.  I just hope it will keep that homey feeling.  I don't know about the restaurant, but they better not mess with the made-to-order Mickey waffles!


----------



## sleepydog25

Flossbolna said:


> *Happy Birthday Sleepy!!
> *​





hebbynan said:


> Happy birthday Sleepy!!
> 
> We too received the email. We are staying 2/14 to 2/20. I wonder how crowded the mornings will be now due to Roaring Forks being closed?


Somehow, despite my best attempt to include all my birthday greetings, I left you both out.  I swear I clicked "REPLY" for each comment, but it didn't take.  I blame gremlins. . .or anti-pixie dust.  Whatever, thank you both, too!


----------



## jimmytammy

We got another Birthday on the way!
Happy Birthday Blossomz!!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Happy Birthday Blossomz!


----------



## Dizny Dad

sleepydog25 said:


> . . . . . . . but they better not mess with the made-to-order Mickey waffles!



Or the Mushroom soup!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> Or the Mushroom soup!!


*AMEN!!*


----------



## wildernessDad

Btw, Territory Lounge also has great pub food such as their asian chicken wings, gourmet burger and salad.  The food service isn't quick by any stretch, but it's good.


----------



## pinkgirlmommy

Hello!  i just discovered this forum and we are going to be staying at the Villas 3/14- 3/18 for the first time and I am so excited!  This will only be our 3rd trip and I am excited to check it out.  I did not receive the email about the restaurants and am a bit concerned that if Roaring Forks closes for Renovations and the new restaurant is not ready as some people are speculating, that we will not have any options!  I guess we shall see.  We have a Waitlist in for 12/19 as when I originally booked it wasn't available, and haven't been able to get it yet.  For now we will have a split stay but I am hoping to extend one night if our WL doesn't come through once we get there!


----------



## horselover

wildernessDad said:


> Btw, Territory Lounge also has great pub food such as their asian chicken wings, gourmet burger and salad.  The food service isn't quick by any stretch, but it's good.



Agreed.  It's been awhile since I've eaten there but they used to have a really good BLT flat bread too.  Not sure if it's still on the menu.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BLOSSOMZ!


----------



## Granny

pinkgirlmommy said:


> Hello!  i just discovered this forum and we are going to be staying at the Villas 3/14- 3/18 for the first time and I am so excited!  This will only be our 3rd trip and I am excited to check it out.  I did not receive the email about the restaurants and am a bit concerned that if Roaring Forks closes for Renovations and the new restaurant is not ready as some people are speculating, that we will not have any options!  I guess we shall see.  We have a Waitlist in for 12/19 as when I originally booked it wasn't available, and haven't been able to get it yet.  For now we will have a split stay but I am hoping to extend one night if our WL doesn't come through once we get there!



Welcome, *pinkgirlmommy*! 

I have a hard time believing that they will shut down Roaring Fork if an alternative is not yet available.  Disney doesn't like to give up revenue streams!    I think the new food service location will be up and running by March and you won't have a problem.   And good luck with that waitlist!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Blossomz !!!*


----------



## horselover

pinkgirlmommy said:


> Hello!  i just discovered this forum and we are going to be staying at the Villas 3/14- 3/18 for the first time and I am so excited!  This will only be our 3rd trip and I am excited to check it out.  I did not receive the email about the restaurants and am a bit concerned that if Roaring Forks closes for Renovations and the new restaurant is not ready as some people are speculating, that we will not have any options!  I guess we shall see.  We have a Waitlist in for 12/19 as when I originally booked it wasn't available, and haven't been able to get it yet.  For now we will have a split stay but I am hoping to extend one night if our WL doesn't come through once we get there!





Granny said:


> Welcome, *pinkgirlmommy*! View attachment 214661
> 
> I have a hard time believing that they will shut down Roaring Fork if an alternative is not yet available.  Disney doesn't like to give up revenue streams!    I think the new food service location will be up and running by March and you won't have a problem.   And good luck with that waitlist!



I agree with Granny.  They're not going to leave you with no food options.  One of the restaurants will be open. Time will tell which one.


----------



## twinklebug

_Happy Birthday Blossomz!_


----------



## sleepydog25

pinkgirlmommy said:


> Hello!  i just discovered this forum and we are going to be staying at the Villas 3/14- 3/18 for the first time and I am so excited!  This will only be our 3rd trip and I am excited to check it out.  I did not receive the email about the restaurants and am a bit concerned that if Roaring Forks closes for Renovations and the new restaurant is not ready as some people are speculating, that we will not have any options!  I guess we shall see.  We have a Waitlist in for 12/19 as when I originally booked it wasn't available, and haven't been able to get it yet.  For now we will have a split stay but I am hoping to extend one night if our WL doesn't come through once we get there!


First, welcome to our forum and to the Groupies (which we lovingly call ourselves). We hope you'll join us often! All it takes to be one of us is a love of the Lodge--that's it.  That special place is what brings us together here, and we love to have others join us.  Read a bit on Page 1, and you can get a feel for who we are. If you're ever of the mind to do so, you can add your name to the trips list or the birthday/anniversary list, both of which are on that page.  Just PM me or *KAT4DISNEY*, respectively. Further, I agree with the others--you won't be without some QS dining option at the Lodge as it would create extreme ill will from guests and, as *Granny* mentioned, would reduce revenue stream which is an even larger no-no to Disney.   Anyway, 



And *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BLOSSOMZ!!  *


----------



## twokats

_Happy Birthday Blossomz!_


----------



## Lakegirl

wildernessDad said:


> Btw, Territory Lounge also has great pub food such as their asian chicken wings, gourmet burger and salad.  The food service isn't quick by any stretch, but it's good.


Good to know


----------



## rkstocke5609

Hi Groupies.  I've been away awhile, but lurk on occasion.

Happy Birthday Sleepy!

We opted for a second trip to VGC this March, with plans to return to VWL ( BRV...) March of 2018.  Thanks to all that participate in this thread as it is the best little community in cyberspace.

So, does this news about Roaring Fork getting a refurb kill my dream of it getting converted into a western saloon complete with shooting gallery interactions with patrons....(think Trader Sam's with an old west bar theme out of a Clint Eastwood movie). {Oh, who am I kidding, they don't even sell capguns in the gift shop....}. Such a lost opportunity...

Happy January to all!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Welcome  *Pinkgirlmommy!* 

Pull up a chair and join us around the friendliest fire in the World.  We love The Lodge and enjoy hearing the hopes and dreams of other Lodge "Groupies".  Welcome Home.


----------



## Dizny Dad

And good to see you *rkstocke5609!  *Lurk as you wish, but jump in when you can.  It's always good to hear your thoughts!


----------



## Dizny Dad

I can't believe I posted before DiznyDi this morning.  Good Morning Dear . . . .


----------



## sleepydog25

Nosing around in other DIS threads, I found a couple of comments regarding the color of the new cabins and how it now appears those ugly pastels perhaps were just primers.  As proof, the poster mentioned pictures posted on a site that might begin with DVC and end in info with a .com thrown in for good measure.  The pictures do seem to offer some relief in regards to the color palette being used; however, it sure looks as though that once natural area is going to be very crowded what with the new eatery, the cabins, and the multi-use facility next to (south of) the pool.  Trees and shrubbery will help once mature, but that's still a lot of buildings.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

sleepydog25 said:


> Nosing around in other DIS threads, I found a couple of comments regarding the color of the new cabins and how it now appears those ugly pastels perhaps were just primers.  As proof, the poster mentioned pictures posted on a site that might begin with DVC and end in info with a .com thrown in for good measure.  The pictures do seem to offer some relief in regards to the color palette being used; however, it sure looks as though that once natural area is going to be very crowded what with the new eatery, the cabins, and the multi-use facility next to (south of) the pool.  Trees and shrubbery will help once mature, but that's still a lot of buildings.



I can confirm that in late November there were already finish coats being applied to the exterior of some of the cabins and I thought they looked tasteful.  I did see the pastel primer underneath a couple of the cabins as they were being painted over.  The pictures of the cabins on that site don't look too bad in my opinion.  And I agree Sleepy, that is A LOT of buildings!  My folks will be arriving for a 3 week stay at VWL in a couple weeks, so I'm looking forward to getting the play-by-play of the daily activities.  I think my dad is actually more interested in the construction than going to the park.


----------



## sleepydog25

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> I can confirm that in late November there were already finish coats being applied to the exterior of some of the cabins and I thought they looked tasteful.  I did see the pastel primer underneath a couple of the cabins as they were being painted over.  The pictures of the cabins on that site don't look too bad in my opinion.  And I agree Sleepy, that is A LOT of buildings!  My folks will be arriving for a 3 week stay at VWL in a couple weeks, so I'm looking forward to getting the play-by-play of the daily activities.  *I think my dad is actually more interested in the construction than going to the park*.


That's funny, and I might be the same way come May!  Glad to hear a verification that the new colors aren't awful.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Nosing around in other DIS threads, I found a couple of comments regarding the color of the new cabins and how it now appears those ugly pastels perhaps were just primers.  As proof, the poster mentioned pictures posted on a site that might begin with DVC and end in info with a .com thrown in for good measure.  The pictures do seem to offer some relief in regards to the color palette being used; however, it sure looks as though that once natural area is going to be very crowded what with the new eatery, the cabins, and the multi-use facility next to (south of) the pool.  Trees and shrubbery will help once mature, but that's still a lot of buildings.



Sleepy...thanks for the heads up.  I also saw this quote from that same site:

*"I spoke with a construction guy and he said the cabins will have vaulted ceilings, a double-sided fireplace, and a whirlpool tub. He said they are 2-bedrooms."*

So it looks like our speculations were spot on.  Yes to the 2BR, yes to the fireplaces and yes to vaulted ceilings rather than 2 stories. 

I agree that the colors of the cabins look MUCH better than the pastel rainbow they used for primer.


----------



## wildernessDad

So, some of you may remember me saying at the December groupie meet that I didn't get the potential job in Florida.  Well, my friend who works there emailed me yesterday saying that the technology manager asked him if I was still interested.  They never sent me a rejection email which I thought was inappropriate.  I replied to my friend that I am still interested.  Surprised but interested.  We shall see if the manager contacts me.  He may still decide not to or maybe he will, but maybe it won't go beyond that.  We'll see.


----------



## sleepydog25

wildernessDad said:


> So, some of you may remember me saying at the December groupie meet that I didn't get the potential job in Florida.  Well, my friend who works there emailed me yesterday saying that the technology manager asked him if I was still interested.  They never sent me a rejection email which I thought was inappropriate.  I replied to my friend that I am still interested.  Surprised but interested.  We shall see if the manager contacts me.  He may still decide not to or maybe he will, but maybe it won't go beyond that.  We'll see.


Hope it does work out for you. I agree about the inappropriateness of not receiving any sort of confirmation. People can take disappointing news--waiting for contact either way and it not coming is far worse.


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> So, some of you may remember me saying at the December groupie meet that I didn't get the potential job in Florida.  Well, my friend who works there emailed me yesterday saying that the technology manager asked him if I was still interested.  They never sent me a rejection email which I thought was inappropriate.  I replied to my friend that I am still interested.  Surprised but interested.  We shall see if the manager contacts me.  He may still decide not to or maybe he will, but maybe it won't go beyond that.  We'll see.



*WDad*...having been on the hiring end of things several times, I can tell you that it is a challenging position to be in.  Let's say they offered the job to someone else.  And that person waffled on accepting it, or engaged in negotiation with the company over salary, benefits, etc.  While that is going on, the company doesn't want to tell the other applicants that the job is filled.  Then at some point they break that off and go to another applicant.  You can see why they wouldn't want that applicant to already have been told that he/she didn't get the position.  The problem with what you've described is that the company has let it drag out far too long.  

I'm hoping that the position is still available and that they will be offering it to you soon.  Here's a little MOOSE DUST to help you out!


----------



## twinklebug

Good luck WD! It has been a good long while since you interviewed.
My hunch is that they went into a hiring freeze after certain events occurred and uncertainty surrounding some contracts and the politics involved there.


----------



## jimmytammy

*WD*...Sending continued Moose Dust your way for all to go well in the job potential!!

I just thought I would share what I am doing here after a long week at work(and snow)...I am sitting here thinking of my groupie friends, drinking a glass of Pinot Noir and listening to Wilderness Lodge music(oh yea, dreaming I was there).  I knew y'all would understand


----------



## ElizabethCB

Hi there, everyone!  I have been lurking here for a while and wanted to come and introduce myself now that we are official WLV owners....I mean Boulder Ridge.  

We bought a resale contract of 150 points -- our first DVC purchase -- that went through on Monday, and could not be more excited!  

I love the vibe of this group almost as much as I love Wilderness Lodge.  It is our favorite, and I can't wait for many future trips! 

Right now we are planning a trip in January 2018 with my sister and her family.  I'm hoping the construction will be finished by then.  Any thoughts?  

Have a wonderful weekend, everyone!  

Here's a picture from our visit to the Lodge in January 2015.


----------



## twokats

ElizabethCB said:


> Hi there, everyone!  I have been lurking here for a while and wanted to come and introduce myself now that we are official WLV owners....I mean . . . . . . .



no you had it right the first time!!!!!
  Glad you have joined us.  As we always say, pull up a chair and sit a while with us.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies ElizabethCB!!  And Welcome Home, you have great tastes in resorts.  And we are very keen on the idea of still calling it VWL round these parts


----------



## sleepydog25

ElizabethCB said:


> Hi there, everyone!  I have been lurking here for a while and wanted to come and introduce myself now that we are official WLV owners....I mean Boulder Ridge.
> 
> We bought a resale contract of 150 points -- our first DVC purchase -- that went through on Monday, and could not be more excited!
> 
> I love the vibe of this group almost as much as I love Wilderness Lodge.  It is our favorite, and I can't wait for many future trips!
> 
> Right now we are planning a trip in January 2018 with my sister and her family.  I'm hoping the construction will be finished by then.  Any thoughts?
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend, everyone!
> 
> Here's a picture from our visit to the Lodge in January 2015.
> View attachment 214809


Welcome, *ElizabethCB*!! We're so happy you've turned your lurking into posting now (though you could have joined the conversations before--owning VWL is not a requirement). Still, congratulations on your new contract and being able to call VWL your new home. You'll have to pardon us regarding the name of our beloved Lodge--most of us have decided to not use the new name as it doesn't evoke the ambiance that made us fall in love with the resort in the first place. I know that it is now called Boulder Ridge Villas but I'll always refer to it as VWL.  It's okay if you call it BRV, though.  Progress and all that.   In all seriousness, I know it's such an exciting time for you, and all of us here can relate. I'm excited for you!!  As we always tell new Groupies, if you feel like sharing your trips on Page 1, just PM me; same goes for birthdays and anniversaries, only PM *KAT4DISNEY*. Otherwise, pull up a rocker, grab your favorite libation, and set a spell (spittoon optional). Glad you've come out from "lurk-dom."

As for construction end, no one truly knows, but I'd guess that if it's not finished by this time next year, it should be close. I'm sure some of the bugaboos will still need be worked out and the landscaping won't be very mature, but most of the major work should be done. Again, congratulations and  as well as, "welcome home."


----------



## ElizabethCB

Thank you for the warm welcome!  I love it here already.


----------



## TCRAIG

wildernessDad said:


> So, some of you may remember me saying at the December groupie meet that I didn't get the potential job in Florida.  Well, my friend who works there emailed me yesterday saying that the technology manager asked him if I was still interested.  They never sent me a rejection email which I thought was inappropriate.  I replied to my friend that I am still interested.  Surprised but interested.  We shall see if the manager contacts me.  He may still decide not to or maybe he will, but maybe it won't go beyond that.  We'll see.


Fingers crossed


wildernessDad said:


> So, some of you may remember me saying at the December groupie meet that I didn't get the potential job in Florida.  Well, my friend who works there emailed me yesterday saying that the technology manager asked him if I was still interested.  They never sent me a rejection email which I thought was inappropriate.  I replied to my friend that I am still interested.  Surprised but interested.  We shall see if the manager contacts me.  He may still decide not to or maybe he will, but maybe it won't go beyond that.  We'll see.


Sending you lots of good luck wishes Wildernessdad!


----------



## DVC Jen

ElizabethCB said:


> Hi there, everyone!  I have been lurking here for a while and wanted to come and introduce myself now that we are official WLV owners....I mean Boulder Ridge.
> 
> We bought a resale contract of 150 points -- our first DVC purchase -- that went through on Monday, and could not be more excited!
> 
> I love the vibe of this group almost as much as I love Wilderness Lodge.  It is our favorite, and I can't wait for many future trips!
> 
> Right now we are planning a trip in January 2018 with my sister and her family.  I'm hoping the construction will be finished by then.  Any thoughts?
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend, everyone!
> 
> Here's a picture from our visit to the Lodge in January 2015.
> View attachment 214809




Welcome Home!!!!


----------



## Granny

ElizabethCB said:


> Hi there, everyone!  I have been lurking here for a while and wanted to come and introduce myself now that we are official WLV owners....I mean Boulder Ridge.
> 
> We bought a resale contract of 150 points -- our first DVC purchase -- that went through on Monday, and could not be more excited!
> 
> I love the vibe of this group almost as much as I love Wilderness Lodge.  It is our favorite, and I can't wait for many future trips!



   Great to see you come out of lurkdom and join us!  And congratulations on your new purchase.  Of course, you know that we all think you've made the best decision possible for DVC ownership!   



> Right now we are planning a trip in January 2018 with my sister and her family.  I'm hoping the construction will be finished by then.  Any thoughts?



I think construction will be very far along by that time, and probably very little impact on VWL stays.  It appears that they are focusing on the cabins on the south side (nearest VWL) first and they are moving pretty quickly.  The pool is slated to open this summer and the new food service location is supposed to open next month.  So I think you are pretty safe with your January 2018 trip as far as intrusive construction issues.  


* WELCOME HOME !!! *


**


----------



## Lakegirl

wildernessDad said:


> So, some of you may remember me saying at the December groupie meet that I didn't get the potential job in Florida.  Well, my friend who works there emailed me yesterday saying that the technology manager asked him if I was still interested.  They never sent me a rejection email which I thought was inappropriate.  I replied to my friend that I am still interested.  Surprised but interested.  We shall see if the manager contacts me.  He may still decide not to or maybe he will, but maybe it won't go beyond that.  We'll see.


Hope it works out for the best!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

We have new Groupies!  So nice to have you join our little corner of cyberspace!

WD, I too will pass some moose dust hoping all will fall in your favor.

JT savor the moment and relish in your thoughts of that special place far away...  (I was listening to Aulani music today.......)  Ahhh, yes.....again.....someday.....


----------



## pmaurer74

ElizabethCB said:


> Hi there, everyone!  I have been lurking here for a while and wanted to come and introduce myself now that we are official WLV owners....I mean Boulder Ridge.
> 
> We bought a resale contract of 150 points -- our first DVC purchase -- that went through on Monday, and could not be more excited!
> 
> I love the vibe of this group almost as much as I love Wilderness Lodge.  It is our favorite, and I can't wait for many future trips!
> 
> Right now we are planning a trip in January 2018 with my sister and her family.  I'm hoping the construction will be finished by then.  Any thoughts?
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend, everyone!
> 
> Here's a picture from our visit to the Lodge in January 2015.
> View attachment 214809


Welcome! This is the best group on the DIS and the best DVC! Fell free to grab a Moussie avatar and pull up a rocker. 


Yesterday was my 11 month mark and I reserved a 2 bedroom dedicated for Dec. 14-19. (hoping to get the cool corner room my sister got last trip) We are taking my MIL and SIL who will be first timers at WDW and WLV. We are looking to book BLT for 2 nights this summer. DH is going to a conference in Orlando and we are staying at Gaylord Palms for the first three nights and BLT for the other two. Summer is the only time of year I can get DH to book anywhere else but WLV and who can blame him right? We and some friends booked a last minute trip in a few weeks. 4 parks in 2 days! We are staying at Coronado Springs. I need more points!


----------



## Corinne

*Happy (belated) Birthday Blossom!!!*


----------



## Lakegirl

pmaurer74 said:


> Welcome! This is the best group on the DIS and the best DVC! Fell free to grab a Moussie avatar and pull up a rocker.
> 
> 
> Yesterday was my 11 month mark and I reserved a 2 bedroom dedicated for Dec. 14-19. (hoping to get the cool corner room my sister got last trip) We are taking my MIL and SIL who will be first timers at WDW and WLV. We are looking to book BLT for 2 nights this summer. DH is going to a conference in Orlando and we are staying at Gaylord Palms for the first three nights and BLT for the other two. Summer is the only time of year I can get DH to book anywhere else but WLV and who can blame him right? We and some friends booked a last minute trip in a few weeks. 4 parks in 2 days! We are staying at Coronado Springs. I need more points!


I need more points too!


----------



## alldiz

Hi,
Trying to recover from the whiplash of recently deciphering "WLV" Boulder ridge and copper creek.

Happy to see that it will always be WLV to some. (Hey its still MGM)
Boulder Ridge I don't think so. Copper Creek not sure the point but I'm sure it will
be nice. Just don't get the draw to pay more points to stay a few feet closer to lobby.

However......I almost fell off my chair when I just realized WLV points are just about the highest on property
Why is this???
Thanks
Kerri


----------



## sleepydog25

pmaurer74 said:


> Welcome! This is the best group on the DIS and the best DVC! Fell free to grab a Moussie avatar and pull up a rocker.
> 
> 
> Yesterday was my 11 month mark and I reserved a 2 bedroom dedicated for Dec. 14-19. (hoping to get the cool corner room my sister got last trip) We are taking my MIL and SIL who will be first timers at WDW and WLV. We are looking to book BLT for 2 nights this summer. DH is going to a conference in Orlando and we are staying at Gaylord Palms for the first three nights and BLT for the other two. Summer is the only time of year I can get DH to book anywhere else but WLV and who can blame him right? We and some friends booked a last minute trip in a few weeks. 4 parks in 2 days! We are staying at Coronado Springs. I need more points!


Have had one of those corner room twice, and it was awesome both times.  Thanks for the reminder to grab a Moosie avatar, too.  As for needing more points, that's also a common theme around here. Sadly, that comes with more needing more money.  



alldiz said:


> Hi,
> Trying to recover from the whiplash of recently deciphering "WLV" Boulder ridge and copper creek.
> 
> Happy to see that it will always be WLV to some. (Hey its still MGM)
> Boulder Ridge I don't think so. Copper Creek not sure the point but I'm sure it will
> be nice. Just don't get the draw to pay more points to stay a few feet closer to lobby.
> 
> However......I almost fell off my chair when I just realized WLV points are just about the highest on property
> Why is this???
> Thanks
> Kerri


Hey, Kerrie!  Welcome!! Yes, to most on here it will always be VWL--Boulder Ridge is sounds like a collection of pet rocks.  And, yes, to my wife it's still MGM and Downtown Disney.  I have a feeling that Copper Creek sales will fare better than PVB or Aulani. DVC learned the lesson of having nothing but studios or cabins, and Aulani sales stalled due to the you-would-think-well-known, assumed fact that you have to spend a small fortune just to get there. The larger issue is one hinted at a couple of pages or so ago that the word on the street was occupancy at WL had been suffering for years, so renovating half of it to DVC would provide immediate cash flow once sales opened. One reason VWL points are high is that DVC property--perhaps more so than the regular Lodge--is very desirable. Mix desirability with small venue and you get higher point needs.  At least that's one theory. . .


----------



## Granny

alldiz said:


> However......I almost fell off my chair when I just realized WLV points are just about the highest on property
> Why is this???
> Thanks
> Kerri



*Hi Kerri!
*
I assume you mean that the VWL point schedule per night is just about the highest on property?  VWL point schedule is very similar to BWV Preferred and BCV points per night for similar units.  At that point, Disney was cranking out DVC resorts pretty quickly and I think they felt like they had a pretty good point schedule in place while price per point continued to rise with each new resort.

Then they built SSR and AKV, two very large resorts and the point schedules dipped a bit.

But VWL points per night are nowhere near as high as BLT, VGF and PBV point schedules for similar villas.  So I'd probably describe VWL/BWV Preferred/BCV point schedules as "middle of the pack".


----------



## Dean Marino

Granny said:


> *Hi Kerri!
> *
> I assume you mean that the VWL point schedule per night is just about the highest on property?  VWL point schedule is very similar to BWV Preferred and BCV points per night for similar units.  At that point, Disney was cranking out DVC resorts pretty quickly and I think they felt like they had a pretty good point schedule in place while price per point continued to rise with each new resort.
> 
> Then they built SSR and AKV, two very large resorts and the point schedules dipped a bit.
> 
> But VWL points per night are nowhere near as high as BLT, VGF and PBV point schedules for similar villas.  So I'd probably describe VWL/BWV Preferred/BCV point schedules as "middle of the pack".



Let me add an eye opener....

BEING VWL owners since about 2013?  We've been tracking "break even", every trip, two trips per year, compared against the DISCOUNTED Main Hotel rooms.

On average?  Here is what our data indicates, for an eight night trip (our usual).....  Let's use our April 2017 trip (yes, we DID factor in the newest 35% AP discount - that would be "REAL rack"):

Eight Nights, two Adults....
Room Rack Cost    $2,583.00 (Main Hotel, Courtyard View)
DVC Room Cost    $932.39    (VWL Studio)

DVC discount:  64%.  All costs include tax.

Just us - but we're pretty happy .  We will hit break even on our fall 2018 trip.  FIVE years - including time cost of money .  After this?  Highway robbery... and WE get to be the robber .

Soooooooo - we're having a hard time seeing a negative .  Point cost MIGHT be a bit higher than some, but we get to stay where we WANT to stay .


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Wow.  Calculating Breakeven Levels* . . . . . in 2006 I created a spread sheet that allowed me to enter in our Disney trip expenses and compared them to local non-DVC Disney costs.  For a while, it helped me justify our investment in DVC, and was showing me how much I was getting out of our DVC experience.  We now sit here in 2017, and I must say I have left all that behind.  

I haven’t opened up that sheet to evaluate our Disney trips in a few years.  It really does not reflect how far ahead we really are, no columns that allow me to enter in what is really important in evaluating life’s choices.  I doesn’t reflect the smiles I see on DiznyDi’s face, or the smiles on our family’s faces when we share our good fortunes of DVC ownership.  It doesn’t have a measure of how many really great people we have met, how many more lives we have had the opportunity in which to make a difference, whether that be in sharing the excitement, or the sadness, that can come in life.  It never told me the story of the exciting times of meeting up with Groupies, or the intimate moments with family and friends that we still talk about today.  It never reflected the building of a lifetime of all of these things, and so much more.

Calculating breakeven levels is just a beginning, just the runway for a flight into building many dreams that can come true.  Please, I would encourage all to calculate where you are, but remember to factor in the real paybacks it can bring.


----------



## Geyser Gazer

I haven't seen this posted yet but I overheard a WL desk cast member stating that the new cabins would have adjacent parking spots for their guests vehicles.  I truly hope not, one of the beauties of the lodge was not having to see any cars once you checked in.   We were at the Villa's New Years week and the lodge was still magical and majestic despite the construction.   The pool/spa times were limited to something like 10 am-8:30 pm  so we missed our early swim's and post park hot tub melts in to relaxation.   I suppose the new pool will be similarly restricted unlike our quiet Hidden Springs of old.


----------



## Corinne

Dizny Dad said:


> *Wow.  Calculating Breakeven Levels* . . . . . in 2006 I created a spread sheet that allowed me to enter in our Disney trip expenses and compared them to local non-DVC Disney costs.  For a while, it helped me justify our investment in DVC, and was showing me how much I was getting out of our DVC experience.  We now sit here in 2017, and I must say I have left all that behind.
> 
> I haven’t opened up that sheet to evaluate our Disney trips in a few years.  It really does not reflect how far ahead we really are, no columns that allow me to enter in what is really important in evaluating life’s choices.  I doesn’t reflect the smiles I see on DiznyDi’s face, or the smiles on our family’s faces when we share our good fortunes of DVC ownership.  It doesn’t have a measure of how many really great people we have met, how many more lives we have had the opportunity in which to make a difference, whether that be in sharing the excitement, or the sadness, that can come in life.  It never told me the story of the exciting times of meeting up with Groupies, or the intimate moments with family and friends that we still talk about today.  It never reflected the building of a lifetime of all of these things, and so much more.
> 
> Calculating breakeven levels is just a beginning, just the runway for a flight into building many dreams that can come true.  Please, I would encourage all to calculate where you are, but remember to factor in the real paybacks it can bring.



Wow, so very well said!!!


----------



## Granny

Geyser Gazer said:


> I haven't seen this posted yet but I overheard a WL desk cast member stating that the new cabins would have adjacent parking spots for their guests vehicles.  I truly hope not, one of the beauties of the lodge was not having to see any cars once you checked in.   We were at the Villa's New Years week and the lodge was still magical and majestic despite the construction.   The pool/spa times were limited to something like 10 am-8:30 pm  so we missed our early swim's and post park hot tub melts in to relaxation.   I suppose the new pool will be similarly restricted unlike our quiet Hidden Springs of old.



Hi* Geyser Gazer*!   I think what the CM was referring to was the two new parking areas for guests that would support the cabins.  They are circled in this layout and as you can see, they will not be intrusive to the view of VWL guests. 


 


Although the new pool appears to be as large as the main pool, at this point it doesn't appear to have plans for a slide.  If not, it might not have CMs as lifeguards either similar to the old quiet pool.  So there's a chance it may be open "at swimmer's risk" at all times like the old pool.  I guess that is something we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## wdrl

Geyser Gazer said:


> I haven't seen this posted yet but I overheard a WL desk cast member stating that the new cabins would have adjacent parking spots for their guests vehicles.


There is a parking lot near the cabins on the north side (the side closest to World Drive).  I suppose Disney could allow guests staying in the north side cabins to park their cars in that lot.  Based on what I see when I use Google maps, that parking lot could be more convenient than the main parking lot for those staying in some of the north side cabins.  It would not be convenient for the cabins on the south side (the side closest to the Boulder Ridge Villas).

I don't know if guests are currently able to use that parking lot.  Right now, I think its being used by some of the construction workers and hotel staff.


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> Calculating breakeven levels is just a beginning, just the runway for a flight into building many dreams that can come true.  Please, I would encourage all to calculate where you are, but remember to factor in the real paybacks it can bring.



Beautifully said, *DDad*.  Since we did not buy DVC to save money, we've never looked at the financial breakeven.   For us it was an affordable way to stay in a suite on-site at Disney to enhance our vacation experience.  It is safe to say that if we didn't own DVC, there's no way we would visit as often and experience the friends and memories we have incurred over the years.


----------



## DenLo

Geyser Gazer said:


> I haven't seen this posted yet but I overheard a WL desk cast member stating that the new cabins would have adjacent parking spots for their guests vehicles.  I truly hope not, one of the beauties of the lodge was not having to see any cars once you checked in.   We were at the Villa's New Years week and the lodge was still magical and majestic despite the construction.   The pool/spa times were limited to something like 10 am-8:30 pm  so we missed our early swim's and post park hot tub melts in to relaxation.   I suppose the new pool will be similarly restricted unlike our quiet Hidden Springs of old.



I think that some of the cabins might have a parking lot nearby as there is currently an employees lot near the western cabins. And the cabins on the east side can easily access the same parking lot everyone else does.  I wouldn't be surprised if some of the parking in that east lot are assigned to the cabins on that side of the resort.


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> *Wow.  Calculating Breakeven Levels* . . . . . in 2006 I created a spread sheet that allowed me to enter in our Disney trip expenses and compared them to local non-DVC Disney costs.  For a while, it helped me justify our investment in DVC, and was showing me how much I was getting out of our DVC experience.  We now sit here in 2017, and I must say I have left all that behind.
> 
> I haven’t opened up that sheet to evaluate our Disney trips in a few years.  It really does not reflect how far ahead we really are, no columns that allow me to enter in what is really important in evaluating life’s choices.  I doesn’t reflect the smiles I see on DiznyDi’s face, or the smiles on our family’s faces when we share our good fortunes of DVC ownership.  It doesn’t have a measure of how many really great people we have met, how many more lives we have had the opportunity in which to make a difference, whether that be in sharing the excitement, or the sadness, that can come in life.  It never told me the story of the exciting times of meeting up with Groupies, or the intimate moments with family and friends that we still talk about today.  It never reflected the building of a lifetime of all of these things, and so much more.
> 
> Calculating breakeven levels is just a beginning, just the runway for a flight into building many dreams that can come true.  Please, I would encourage all to calculate where you are, but remember to factor in the real paybacks it can bring.


Exquisite, *Dad*.  Truly.  In fact, it belongs on Page 1 if you don't mind me suggesting so.  

As for the parking spots next to the cabins, I can't imagine that would be an option as the liability of having folks drive so close to heavily trafficked areas would be untenable. Looking at those intended for DVC owners lots, that's likely as close as someone staying in the cabins will be able to get, and only to those in the outward cabins will those lots seem to be worthwhile.


----------



## DizDaD7

Granny said:


> Beautifully said, *DDad*.  Since we did not buy DVC to save money, we've never looked at the financial breakeven.   For us it was an affordable way to stay in a suite on-site at Disney to enhance our vacation experience.  It is safe to say that *if we didn't own DVC, there's no way we would visit as often and experience the friends and memories we have incurred over the years.*




This is mostly my/our sentiment as well, although We would've tried to visit as often but ultimately would've stayed in moderates to offset the $$.  Now being into Villas, I'd say it's really hard for us to go back to a Value or even a mod... Just for the mere fact of convenience that the resorts offer


----------



## horselover

ElizabethCB said:


> Hi there, everyone!  I have been lurking here for a while and wanted to come and introduce myself now that we are official WLV owners....I mean Boulder Ridge.
> 
> We bought a resale contract of 150 points -- our first DVC purchase -- that went through on Monday, and could not be more excited!
> 
> I love the vibe of this group almost as much as I love Wilderness Lodge.  It is our favorite, and I can't wait for many future trips!
> 
> Right now we are planning a trip in January 2018 with my sister and her family.  I'm hoping the construction will be finished by then.  Any thoughts?
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend, everyone!
> 
> Here's a picture from our visit to the Lodge in January 2015.
> View attachment 214809



Welcome to the groupies ElizabethCB!     



pmaurer74 said:


> Welcome! This is the best group on the DIS and the best DVC! Fell free to grab a Moussie avatar and pull up a rocker.
> 
> 
> Yesterday was my 11 month mark and I reserved a 2 bedroom dedicated for Dec. 14-19. (hoping to get the cool corner room my sister got last trip) We are taking my MIL and SIL who will be first timers at WDW and WLV. We are looking to book BLT for 2 nights this summer. DH is going to a conference in Orlando and we are staying at Gaylord Palms for the first three nights and BLT for the other two. Summer is the only time of year I can get DH to book anywhere else but WLV and who can blame him right? We and some friends booked a last minute trip in a few weeks. 4 parks in 2 days! We are staying at Coronado Springs. I need more points!



We drove by Gaylord Palms on our way to BLT in Dec.  It looked beautiful.  Never stayed there though.  

I need more points too hence my waiting on ROFR on a BLT contract.  Still waiting.  I kept seeing all these reports of people getting notified in 1-2 days.  We submitted 1/5.  Still nothing.     

Is there a tentative date for the May groupie meet?  I looked at the front page & see a few overlapping dates for people.  I want to go to a groupie meet!         We can never do Dec. ones because we travel over Christmas not early in the month.  Not sure if I can make it happen but if I can sneak down for a couple days I will.  I have all thousands of SW rapid rewards points just sitting there waiting to be used!


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Welcome to the groupies ElizabethCB!
> 
> 
> 
> We drove by Gaylord Palms on our way to BLT in Dec.  It looked beautiful.  Never stayed there though.
> 
> I need more points too hence my waiting on ROFR on a BLT contract.  Still waiting.  I kept seeing all these reports of people getting notified in 1-2 days.  We submitted 1/5.  Still nothing.
> 
> Is there a tentative date for the May groupie meet?  I looked at the front page & see a few overlapping dates for people.  I want to go to a groupie meet!         We can never do Dec. ones because we travel over Christmas not early in the month.  Not sure if I can make it happen but if I can sneak down for a couple days I will.  I have all thousands of SW rapid rewards points just sitting there waiting to be used!


No tentative date yet, but we'll get one or two suggestions before too long.  Though there wouldn't be as many Groupies as this past December, it would still be a fair amount and would be our first Groupie meet at the World.  (We've had a couple of mini-meets with JT, Eliza, and a few others in our neck of the woods.)


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> No tentative date yet, but we'll get one or two suggestions before too long.  Though there wouldn't be as many Groupies as this past December, it would still be a fair amount and would be our first Groupie meet at the World.  (We've had a couple of mini-meets with JT, Eliza, and a few others in our neck of the woods.)



We need to share a glass of wine together.


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> We need to share a glass of wine together.


YES!!  I mean, umm, sure. . .  I'm currently thinking BHGM, Part Deux could possibly meet in the Territory Lounge if it's a time when the lounge is open; otherwise, I'm thinking over in one of the VWL sitting rooms off the lobby. . .with a glass of vino in hand, of course.


----------



## jimmytammy

Great news, I'm going to be a Grandpa y'all!!  Kristian and Paul are expecting in Sept


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Great news, I'm going to be a Grandpa y'all!!  Kristian and Paul are expecting in Sept



I saw it on FB but didn't want to say anything here until you spilled the beans. Congratulations again!  Such wonderful news.


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> Great news, I'm going to be a Grandpa y'all!!  Kristian and Paul are expecting in Sept



Congratulations _*Grandpa*_! 

Give _*Grandma*_ a big hug from the rest of us!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Great news!


----------



## DiznyDi

jimmytammy said:


> Great news, I'm going to be a Grandpa y'all!!  Kristian and Paul are expecting in Sept



Well, thats the best news of the day!  I guess I should go to FB more often   That is just wonderful!


----------



## Flossbolna

jimmytammy said:


> Great news, I'm going to be a Grandpa y'all!!  Kristian and Paul are expecting in Sept



Congratulations! That is wonderful news!


----------



## Corinne

Jimmy, just saw the fantastic news on FB!! Congrats to you and Tammy, and of course, to Kristian and Paul!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

*Congrats, JT and Mrs. JT!!*


----------



## Granny

*Jimmy*...that's awesome news for you and Tammy!   Prayers of gratitude and blessing going out for Paul & Kristian.  

But the really big news is....*CaptainD* is gonna' be an UNCLE!!!


----------



## ArielSRL

Hello, all! I just joined the thread here on a recommendation from @sleepydog25. My family has rented points (from a friend at a great deal, no less) and we will be staying in a studio villa 6/3-6/11. This will be our first time at the Lodge even though it has always been a dream of mine to stay here. This will be my 16th(ish) trip to WDW (my first was 40 years ago!), my 5 yr old son's 3rd, and my 2 yr old son's 2nd. I think this will be my DH's 2nd but I know for certain his last trip was 35 years ago!! I would love to buy into DVC and that isn't off the table but right now it is easier for us to rent.

Because of my boys' ages and my love for MK, we have 3 out of 7 MK days planned so I am very excited about the proximity, as well as the boat, to MK. We will also be visiting Whispering Canyon for dinner during our trip, as well as either Roaring Fork or the new Geyser Point QS. 

Thanks, in advance, for allowing me to join in!


----------



## sleepydog25

ArielSRL said:


> Hello, all! I just joined the thread here on a recommendation from @sleepydog25. My family has rented points (from a friend at a great deal, no less) and we will be staying in a studio villa 6/3-6/11. This will be our first time at the Lodge even though it has always been a dream of mine to stay here. This will be my 16th(ish) trip to WDW (my first was 40 years ago!), my 5 yr old son's 3rd, and my 2 yr old son's 2nd. I think this will be my DH's 2nd but I know for certain his last trip was 35 years ago!! I would love to buy into DVC and that isn't off the table but right now it is easier for us to rent.
> 
> Because of my boys' ages and my love for MK, we have 3 out of 7 MK days planned so I am very excited about the proximity, as well as the boat, to MK. We will also be visiting Whispering Canyon for dinner during our trip, as well as either Roaring Fork or the new Geyser Point QS.
> 
> Thanks, in advance, for allowing me to join in!


Welcome, *Ariel*!  I do think you'll fit right in here and feel at home.  If you're curious to know a little more about this thread, start on Page 1 (if you haven't already).  However, it's certainly not a necessity to join right in.  In fact, we always say the only requirement for the Groupies is to have a love of the Lodge (Lodge is all-inclusive to the main building and the DVC section)--no ownership here or anywhere else is needed. We have folks from all walks, age groups, and interests.  What we all share is the joy of coming "home." *DiznyDad* posted a beautiful paragraph on the prior page about what the Lodge means to us.

VWL is a great spot for enjoying the World, in general, and MK, in particular. The boats are a wonderful benefit, and the buses run directly to MK from the Lodge, too.  Even with the ongoing construction, the Lodge is a welcome and serene place to unwind after spending hours in a park.  They have a relatively new kids' splash pad next to the main pool, and I'm sure your kids will love it.

Anyway, I'm glad you decided to seek us out.  Pull up a rocker, grab your favorite libation, sit back, relax, and join in as you feel led to do. Spittoons are optional.


----------



## Granny

ArielSRL said:


> Hello, all! I just joined the thread here on a recommendation from @sleepydog25. My family has rented points (from a friend at a great deal, no less) and we will be staying in a studio villa 6/3-6/11. This will be our first time at the Lodge even though it has always been a dream of mine to stay here. This will be my 16th(ish) trip to WDW (my first was 40 years ago!), my 5 yr old son's 3rd, and my 2 yr old son's 2nd. I think this will be my DH's 2nd but I know for certain his last trip was 35 years ago!! I would love to buy into DVC and that isn't off the table but right now it is easier for us to rent.
> 
> Because of my boys' ages and my love for MK, we have 3 out of 7 MK days planned so I am very excited about the proximity, as well as the boat, to MK. We will also be visiting Whispering Canyon for dinner during our trip, as well as either Roaring Fork or the new Geyser Point QS.
> 
> Thanks, in advance, for allowing me to join in!



Welcome *Ariel* !  

I'm sure you'll have a great time at VWL.  And an 8 night stay is a good way to enjoy WDW without burning out.   

In addition to the boat to MK, there is also a bus.  We always take the boat but I wanted you to be aware of your options.  There is also a boat or two that circles the Bay Lake resorts of WL, Fort Wilderness and Contemporary/Bay Lake Towers.  That can be handy to know if one shows up that is heading to Contemporary next...it may be faster than waiting for the MK boat since you can just walk from Contemporary to MK.  Sometimes we do this just to walk around a bit...which is more important to us than saving time.  

Likewise, you can use the same boat for an EPCOT return by taking the monorail (with connection) to Contemporary and then the boat to WL.  It really isn't much different than taking the monorail to MK and then a boat to WL, unless the timing is near the end of Wishes.  Then, any alternative to MK transportation is a good thing!  

Enjoy your planning and your trip.  Your boys are such a great age for the magic of WDW!!


----------



## Corinne

Hi Ariel! (Love your name!) Welcome!


----------



## ArielSRL

sleepydog25 said:


> Welcome, *Ariel*!  I do think you'll fit right in here and feel at home.  If you're curious to know a little more about this thread, start on Page 1 (if you haven't already).  However, it's certainly not a necessity to join right in.  In fact, we always say the only requirement for the Groupies is to have a love of the Lodge (Lodge is all-inclusive to the main building and the DVC section)--no ownership here or anywhere else is needed. We have folks from all walks, age groups, and interests.  What we all share is the joy of coming "home." *DiznyDad* posted a beautiful paragraph on the prior page about what the Lodge means to us.
> 
> VWL is a great spot for enjoying the World, in general, and MK, in particular. The boats are a wonderful benefit, and the buses run directly to MK from the Lodge, too.  Even with the ongoing construction, the Lodge is a welcome and serene place to unwind after spending hours in a park.  They have a relatively new kids' splash pad next to the main pool, and I'm sure your kids will love it.
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad you decided to seek us out.  Pull up a rocker, grab your favorite libation, sit back, relax, and join in as you feel led to do. Spittoons are optional.



Thank you so much for the welcome!!

ETA: I did read the first post in this thread and I will peruse some of the recent postings when I am not at work and have a bit more time!



Granny said:


> Welcome *Ariel* !  View attachment 215599
> 
> I'm sure you'll have a great time at VWL.  And an 8 night stay is a good way to enjoy WDW without burning out.
> 
> In addition to the boat to MK, there is also a bus.  We always take the boat but I wanted you to be aware of your options.  There is also a boat or two that circles the Bay Lake resorts of WL, Fort Wilderness and Contemporary/Bay Lake Towers.  That can be handy to know if one shows up that is heading to Contemporary next...it may be faster than waiting for the MK boat since you can just walk from Contemporary to MK.  Sometimes we do this just to walk around a bit...which is more important to us than saving time.
> 
> Likewise, you can use the same boat for an EPCOT return by taking the monorail (with connection) to Contemporary and then the boat to WL.  It really isn't much different than taking the monorail to MK and then a boat to WL, unless the timing is near the end of Wishes.  Then, any alternative to MK transportation is a good thing!
> 
> Enjoy your planning and your trip.  Your boys are such a great age for the magic of WDW!!



Thank you so much for the information. Especially the part about the boat to Contemporary and then Monorail to TTC to Epcot. I didn't even think of that. I think that we will take the bus to MK in the mornings for rope drop, and probably drive to all the other parks (we will have our own car). But we will definitely take the boat for our midday breaks from MK and maybe we will try the boat/monorail combo for one of our Epcot mornings. Its good to have options, regardless!

Thanks, again!


----------



## ArielSRL

Corinne said:


> Hi Ariel! (Love your name!) Welcome!


Thank you for the welcome!


----------



## horselover

Welcome to the groupies ArielSRL!


----------



## ArielSRL

horselover said:


> Welcome to the groupies ArielSRL!


Thank you!


----------



## Lakegirl

I never thought about the boat to Contemporary and then monorail to TCC to Epcot.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Lakegirl said:


> I never thought about the boat to Contemporary and then monorail to TCC to Epcot.



Beware of the opposite in the evening as I have been caught waiting due to the Pirate cruise returning to Contemporary or, later, the Electrical Water Parade...

The boat to & from MK is awesome! After running around MK I love stepping out right to the landing and catching the boat to give my feet a rest on the way home....


----------



## WhoDatDisney

Hi

Just found this thread, love it.

DVC member since 2015 at VWL

Love everything about the resort, kids love the log cabin theme and taking the boat to MK

Have stayed elsewhere and am trying OKW and YC in march

No matter where we stay there is something truly different about WL and it really feels like home

Hopefully with all the changes going on, once finished it will still have its charm/appeal


----------



## jimmytammy

Wow, we are on a roll!!
Welcome to the groupies Ariel!!!!
Welcome to the groupies WhoDatDisney!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover said:


> I saw it on FB but didn't want to say anything here until you spilled the beans. Congratulations again!  Such wonderful news.





Dizny Dad said:


> Congratulations _*Grandpa*_!
> 
> Give _*Grandma*_ a big hug from the rest of us!





bobbiwoz said:


> Great news!





DiznyDi said:


> Well, thats the best news of the day!  I guess I should go to FB more often   That is just wonderful!





Flossbolna said:


> Congratulations! That is wonderful news!





Corinne said:


> Jimmy, just saw the fantastic news on FB!! Congrats to you and Tammy, and of course, to Kristian and Paul!!!





sleepydog25 said:


> *Congrats, JT and Mrs. JT!!*





Granny said:


> *Jimmy*...that's awesome news for you and Tammy!   Prayers of gratitude and blessing going out for Paul & Kristian.
> 
> But the really big news is....*CaptainD* is gonna' be an UNCLE!!!



Aww, you groupies are the best!!  Thanks everyone so much


----------



## DiznyDi

New Groupies!

 Welcome Ariel and WhoDat

I second what Ron said about waiting at night.  We've been 'stuck' at the Contemporary dock waiting on the Pirates Cruise a very long time.  

Sometimes, if you time it just right, you'll be 'stuck' while on the boat and get to see Wishes from the water.  Same with the Electric Water Parade.


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi said:


> New Groupies!
> 
> Welcome Ariel and WhoDat
> 
> . . . . . . . . . . , if you time it just right, you'll be 'stuck' while on the boat and get to see Wishes from the water.  Same with the Electric Water Parade.



_*Yeah,*_ Welcome Home Ariel and WhoDat! 

And I agree with DiznyDi . . . (I do want to go home tonight) . . . . that catching the Electric Water Parade while on the boat, especially when on Seven Seas Lagoon, is a real treat.  They do have a boat that you can pay to see it from the water, but getting it free is more fun!


----------



## sleepydog25

WhoDatDisney said:


> Hi
> 
> Just found this thread, love it.
> 
> DVC member since 2015 at VWL
> 
> Love everything about the resort, kids love the log cabin theme and taking the boat to MK
> 
> Have stayed elsewhere and am trying OKW and YC in march
> 
> No matter where we stay there is something truly different about WL and it really feels like home
> 
> Hopefully with all the changes going on, once finished it will still have its charm/appeal


Welcome home to your own personal rocker, *WhoDat*!  Glad you found us!  As I usually tell newcomers, feel free to read up a bit on Page 1 just to get a feel of who we are and how we roll. I dare say you won't find a friendlier, more supportive, more family-like group on the DIS than our Groupies. Also as I often say, if you feel like sharing trips on Page 1, just PM me; for birthdays/anniversaries PM *KAT4DISNEY*. Neither is required, of course, just if you wish.  Otherwise, join in as your schedule or WantTo-ometer allows.  Your words ring true for all of us here on this thread--there truly is something different about WL that makes it feel like a second home.


----------



## DVC Jen

Lakegirl said:


> I never thought about the boat to Contemporary and then monorail to TCC to Epcot.



We do this quite a bit.  Or we take the boat to the Contemporary and the monorail to the MK or the Poly if we had a reservation at Kona.  Sometimes we just do it to ride the monorail.


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> Great news, I'm going to be a Grandpa y'all!!  Kristian and Paul are expecting in Sept


Congratulations!


----------



## ArielSRL

jimmytammy said:


> Wow, we are on a roll!!
> Welcome to the groupies Ariel!!!!
> Welcome to the groupies WhoDatDisney!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## ArielSRL

DiznyDi said:


> New Groupies!
> 
> Welcome Ariel and WhoDat
> 
> I second what Ron said about waiting at night.  We've been 'stuck' at the Contemporary dock waiting on the Pirates Cruise a very long time.
> 
> Sometimes, if you time it just right, you'll be 'stuck' while on the boat and get to see Wishes from the water.  Same with the Electric Water Parade.


Thank you! And good to know on the waiting at night part.


----------



## ArielSRL

Dizny Dad said:


> _*Yeah,*_ Welcome Home Ariel and WhoDat!
> 
> And I agree with DiznyDi . . . (I do want to go home tonight) . . . . that catching the Electric Water Parade while on the boat, especially when on Seven Seas Lagoon, is a real treat.  They do have a boat that you can pay to see it from the water, but getting it free is more fun!


Thank you!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hi Groupies!!!  I'm back from my DL trip and getting caught up on things.  Wow - lots of new Groupies joining in - welcome to all!!!  Sleepy has been doing an awesome job of inviting you to join in on our birthday and anniversary wishes so if you'd like to do so please send me a PM as we're always ready to celebrate!  

One little tidbit I ran across in a post about CCV - a guide told someone they expect it to go on sale March 8th.  Rumor of course but that's all we have at the moment!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Great news, I'm going to be a Grandpa y'all!!  Kristian and Paul are expecting in Sept



Congratulations Grandpa Jimmy and Grandma Tammy!!! 

I saw this on facebook too - your daughter had such adorable ways to share the news!   I foresee lots of DVC trips with the next Disney generation!


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> One little tidbit I ran across in a post about CCV - a guide told someone they expect it to go on sale March 8th.  Rumor of course but that's all we have at the moment!




*Kathy*...welcome back from DL.  I hope it was a fun trip for you! 

That's a pretty specific rumor.  It does kind of tie into the timing of the announced new restaurant and pool openings.  And some of those cabins look like they are pretty close to completion.  I guess all they need is one as a showcase/model.  What's harder to guess is how far along they are on the interior renovations.  If they did start selling on March 8, when would they most likely be allowing the first bookings from a check-in date viewpoint?


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> *Kathy*...welcome back from DL.  I hope it was a fun trip for you!
> 
> That's a pretty specific rumor.  It does kind of tie into the timing of the announced new restaurant and pool openings.  And some of those cabins look like they are pretty close to completion.  I guess all they need is one as a showcase/model.  What's harder to guess is how far along they are on the interior renovations.  If they did start selling on March 8, when would they most likely be allowing the first bookings from a check-in date viewpoint?



Oh, sneaky mouse. Make everyone go to the new food service location, which (I'm betting) will just so happen to be right near the model.  Timing would coincide with tax returns starting to come in too. Can't wait to see if this is what happens, as well as hearing the new price point.


----------



## DizptchrAJ

17 more days and my family will be checking into the Villas in a deluxe studio.  Cant wait - first time staying in this resort but have spent quite a bit of time visiting on other trips.
Hoping it may be warm enough to swim bc my son would love that kid play area.  Were northerners so 70 is warm enough for us!
Our letter didnt say anything about Roaring Fork being closed.  Curious to see what happens.


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hi Groupies!!!  I'm back from my DL trip and getting caught up on things.  Wow - lots of new Groupies joining in - welcome to all!!!  Sleepy has been doing an awesome job of inviting you to join in on our birthday and anniversary wishes so if you'd like to do so please send me a PM as we're always ready to celebrate!
> 
> One little tidbit I ran across in a post about CCV - a guide told someone they expect it to go on sale March 8th.  Rumor of course but that's all we have at the moment!



Welcome back Kathy!  

I'd take anything a guide said with a grain of salt.  Kind of like hearing it from a bus driver.   It's possible of course but I'd like to hear it from someone other than a guide.


----------



## Flossbolna

Have you seen the news about some large construction project coming to Caribbean Beach Resort? There have been rumors in the past about that this might be the location for a new DVC resort (don't ask me how this would work with CBR being a moderate and such). My first thought was that they must be getting ready to start selling CCV pretty soon if they are moving on to the next project already. Permits have been filed saying construction will begin in 2017. Of course it might not be DVC related at all. However, with what @KAT4DISNEY has heared, it seems that the timing is right.


----------



## sleepydog25

DizptchrAJ said:


> 17 more days and my family will be checking into the Villas in a deluxe studio.  Cant wait - first time staying in this resort but have spent quite a bit of time visiting on other trips.
> Hoping it may be warm enough to swim bc my son would love that kid play area.  Were northerners so 70 is warm enough for us!
> Our letter didnt say anything about Roaring Fork being closed.  Curious to see what happens.


Welcome to the Groupies! We hope you'll be a frequent visitor and join in the discussions. Obviously, you have good taste in resorts choosing to come to the Lodge, and if you don't mind cooler weather in which to swim, I'm sure you and your kiddos will be just fine. We have on video a trip from about five years ago when a true cold spell hit Florida. The topiaries were covered three nights to prevent frost, and the parks were fairly dead first thing in the morning since the temps hovered in the mid-30s to start. Still, there were people swimming in the main pool and a lifeguard trying his darndest to stay warm.  Anyway, we hope you have a grand vacation. Keep us informed and as always, pics are welcomed!


----------



## Granny

DizptchrAJ said:


> 17 more days and my family will be checking into the Villas in a deluxe studio.  Cant wait - first time staying in this resort but have spent quite a bit of time visiting on other trips.
> Hoping it may be warm enough to swim bc my son would love that kid play area.  Were northerners so 70 is warm enough for us!
> Our letter didnt say anything about Roaring Fork being closed.  Curious to see what happens.



*DizptchrAJ*...Welcome to our little corner of the internet!  As Sleepy indicated, the pools will be open and if 70 is warm enough for you then there's a good chance you'll be in luck.  Today's high (Jan 19) is going to be 78 degrees!


----------



## Granny

Flossbolna said:


> Have you seen the news about some large construction project coming to Caribbean Beach Resort? There have been rumors in the past about that this might be the location for a new DVC resort (don't ask me how this would work with CBR being a moderate and such). My first thought was that they must be getting ready to start selling CCV pretty soon if they are moving on to the next project already. Permits have been filed saying construction will begin in 2017. Of course it might not be DVC related at all. However, with what @KAT4DISNEY has heared, it seems that the timing is right.




*Flossy*...I saw on another site (that has Info about DVC )that Walt Disney Parks and Resorts US Inc. filed a permit application with South Florida Water Management District a couple of days ago.  It looks like CBR is going to undergo some fairly major changes but it's not clear if it will be DVC or not.  Some of the buildings appear to be slated for demolition but the permit application is mostly about water management.  

The DVC at CBR rumor has been out there for a while.  It is an interesting choice, and if CBR occupancy is running low then it may make sense for a DVC location.  I had thought that the second BLT tower was more likely but I'm sure they wouldn't want to start that while still selling CCV points (since it would interfere with the view of MK).   Still, the development at CBR is interesting and worth watching.


----------



## lauralarissa

Hey Groupies, Tell me about Whispering Canyon Café. Do you prefer breakfast, lunch, or dinner? What's your opinions on the food? I know there are some shenanigans. Can you elaborate?  Thanks!!


----------



## sleepydog25

lauralarissa said:


> Hey Groupies, Tell me about Whispering Canyon Café. Do you prefer breakfast, lunch, or dinner? What's your opinions on the food? I know there are some shenanigans. Can you elaborate?  Thanks!!


Hello, *laura*!! First, let me just say opinions are like, well, nostrils--everyone has them.   That aside, the food is plentiful though not terribly exciting. I've only done dinner to be fair, but found the food to be a bit heavy-handed.  Then again, it is a mostly ribs/BBQ/burger/beans/taters kind of joint (there are other options, certainly). In my three trips there, the service has been average to mediocre. The fun depends a lot upon what server you draw and how much you wish to be involved. Again, on all three trips our servers were reserved despite our attempts at frivolity. However, for every one person like me, there are a dozen who love the food and have loads of fun there. Therefore, I almost always tell folks to give it a shot to judge for themselves.

As for the fun, I'd say the main thing to do is let your server know you want to have fun (if, indeed, you do). I believe there may be a placard now that has one side indicating you want to have fun and the other indicating you just want to watch, essentially. Engage your server; tell him/her about any birthdays/anniversaries; joke with them.  Also, you might consider asking for ketchup and straws.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> * . . . . . . *I saw on another site (that has Info about DVC )that Walt Disney Parks and Resorts US Inc. filed a permit application with South Florida Water Management District a couple of days ago. . . . . .



It has not been unusual for Disney to file such paperwork merely to secure an area for possible changes to capture the area and freeze the present laws and restrictions on the use of said property if they believe their were coming changes that could restrict them.  Case in point are the plans files for the expansion of Fort Wilderness, showing a large expansion toward the Golden Oaks area.  If you remember, we all speculated about it being a DVC move then (~2010 / 2011 ?  I'm sure someone can remember the timing.)  Only time will tell; but don't we all love to jump in with the latest scuttle butt from the bus drivers?!?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

For those that don't visit the Expansion thread here's a link to some new photos.  The restaurant does look like it's getting close on the outside and hopefully the inside too if they are opening in the next few weeks.  Colors on the cabins also look to be the finish colors and are thankfully not pastel (other than the yellow).  Looks fine although it's not my favorite design choice.   I'm guessing that Old Yeller sitting by the rental building may be the model cabin.  

http://www.disboards.com/threads/bo...xpansion-thread.3410778/page-85#post-57000006

And a few more showing the lake view now.  It's not a view I've ever had nor I'm sure ever will - destined to always look at trees but, thankfully, I like trees.  

http://www.disboards.com/threads/bo...xpansion-thread.3410778/page-85#post-57000477


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> It has not been unusual for Disney to file such paperwork merely to secure an area for possible changes to capture the area and freeze the present laws and restrictions on the use of said property if they believe their were coming changes that could restrict them.  Case in point are the plans files for the expansion of Fort Wilderness, showing a large expansion toward the Golden Oaks area.  If you remember, we all speculated about it being a DVC move then (~2010 / 2011 ?  I'm sure someone can remember the timing.)


Yes, I remember that and there was another FW plan showing a DVC pretty much on the site of River Country.  I'm sure Disney floats these ideas all the time and may not follow up on them.  



> Only time will tell; but don't we all love to jump in with the latest scuttle butt from the bus drivers?!?



You got it!!!


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> For those that don't visit the Expansion thread here's a link to some new photos.  The restaurant does look like it's getting close on the outside and hopefully the inside too if they are opening in the next few weeks.  Colors on the cabins also look to be the finish colors and are thankfully not pastel (other than the yellow).  Looks fine although it's not my favorite design choice.   I'm guessing that Old Yeller sitting by the rental building may be the model cabin.



Thanks for posting the links, *Kathy*.  It does look like things are moving along though the pool seems to need a lot of work to be ready by summer.  I am kind of neutral on the cabin colors....not offensive but I don't know why they felt like they should go to a color spectrum instead of one good color (like the Poly bungalows).    


What I am glad to see, and hope it fills out more, is the strip of vegetation between VWL & the cabins:







It needs a lot more trees but if they could create a "tree wall" that would go a long way towards restoring the cozy feel of VWL.  Of course, I'm sure that many would prefer a view of the lake to the trees, but I guess I'm just thinking about what we used to have.


----------



## lauralarissa

sleepydog25 said:


> Hello, *laura*!! First, let me just say opinions are like, well, nostrils--everyone has them.   That aside, the food is plentiful though not terribly exciting. I've only done dinner to be fair, but found the food to be a bit heavy-handed.  Then again, it is a mostly ribs/BBQ/burger/beans/taters kind of joint (there are other options, certainly). In my three trips there, the service has been average to mediocre. The fun depends a lot upon what server you draw and how much you wish to be involved. Again, on all three trips our servers were reserved despite our attempts at frivolity. However, for every one person like me, there are a dozen who love the food and have loads of fun there. Therefore, I almost always tell folks to give it a shot to judge for themselves.
> 
> As for the fun, I'd say the main thing to do is let your server know you want to have fun (if, indeed, you do). I believe there may be a placard now that has one side indicating you want to have fun and the other indicating you just want to watch, essentially. Engage your server; tell him/her about any birthdays/anniversaries; joke with them.  Also, you might consider asking for ketchup and straws.




Thank you. We really enjoy 50's Prime Time so I was thinking we might enjoy Whispering Canyon.


----------



## anna08

Do you think that will be a road between the villas and the trees or just a wide path? Hoping it's not a road.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

lauralarissa said:


> Hey Groupies, Tell me about Whispering Canyon Café. Do you prefer breakfast, lunch, or dinner? What's your opinions on the food? I know there are some shenanigans. Can you elaborate?  Thanks!!



We've had both lunch and dinner there.  My DH eats meat and drinks milk shakes, both which are endless there so he was VERY happy!    I too enjoyed and consider it the standard BBQ fare found at a few other places around.  The atmosphere is loud if you're there during normal dining periods and you can join in or not.  Our lunch was actually just after arriving one afternoon while waiting for our room and it was very quiet.  During that time the shenanigans were few or none at all - the busy times seem to lend more towards that.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

anna08 said:


> Do you think that will be a road between the villas and the trees or just a wide path? Hoping it's not a road.



From the plans I'd say it's a path more than a road.  It wouldn't surprise me to discover it's wide enough for a decent size vehicle as they are going to have to supply the new restaurant somehow.


----------



## Dean Marino

Granny said:


> Thanks for posting the links, *Kathy*.  It does look like things are moving along though the pool seems to need a lot of work to be ready by summer.  I am kind of neutral on the cabin colors....not offensive but I don't know why they felt like they should go to a color spectrum instead of one good color (like the Poly bungalows).
> 
> 
> What I am glad to see, and hope it fills out more, is the strip of vegetation between VWL & the cabins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It needs a lot more trees but if they could create a "tree wall" that would go a long way towards restoring the cozy feel of VWL.  Of course, I'm sure that many would prefer a view of the lake to the trees, but I guess I'm just thinking about what we used to have.




Note:  We have photo confirmation posted today (another board) - "I am kind of neutral on the cabin colors." ....
Those are not the colors.  They are indeed colored primer.  A known "pink" cabin is now a solid Redwood - shown, and observed.

You have no idea how happy I am about this....


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dean Marino said:


> Note:  We have photo confirmation posted today (another board) - "I am kind of neutral on the cabin colors." ....
> Those are not the colors.  They are indeed colored primer.  A known "pink" cabin is now a solid Redwood - shown, and observed.
> 
> You have no idea how happy I am about this....



The pictures linked show one of the cabins with the redwood finish I believe you are referring to.  Others are different colors.  Sage, tan and seemingly the yellow.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> From the plans I'd say it's a path more than a road.  It wouldn't surprise me to discover it's wide enough for a decent size vehicle as they are going to have to supply the new restaurant somehow.


I agree. The liability of having a road used by more than the occasional supply vehicle (hopefully late at night) would seem to be high. Then again, I never thought they'd tear down so many trees to put up so many buildings.  I do appreciate that it appears I can live with the cabin colors.  I actually like the rust/redwood color--too bad the others aren't that color.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> I agree. The liability of having a road used by more than the occasional supply vehicle (hopefully late at night) would seem to be high. Then again, I never thought they'd tear down so many trees to put up so many buildings.  I do appreciate that it appears I can live with the cabin colors.  I actually like the rust/redwood color--too bad the others aren't that color.



I'm pretty good with 3 of the colors.  The sage green is my favorite.  I actually like yellow on buildings but not here so I'm still going to cross my fingers that is a primer or that they'll change their mind.  And like Granny I'm happy there are some trees and I'd also like to see more between the cabins and VWL.  Of course, I don't get the lakeside so seeing the lake is a non-issue for me!


----------



## rkstocke5609

lauralarissa said:


> Hey Groupies, Tell me about Whispering Canyon Café. Do you prefer breakfast, lunch, or dinner? What's your opinions on the food? I know there are some shenanigans. Can you elaborate?  Thanks!!



I have eaten Breakfast, Lunch, & Dinner here.  You will not go away hungry.  First off, go for the Milkshakes!  They are hands down the best in the world.  Bottomless, and if you do the dining plan they are an included beverage choice (at least last time I was there).  Breakfast & Dinner have a kind of endless platter thing that is a lot of food along with many other menu selections.  This is a meat & potatoes / burger type of place, so you have to go in with a certain expectation.  It's traditional American fare with a fun environment, just go with it.  This is not the place for breakfast before racing to a park IMO however.  I look at it as nothing I want to rush, but rather enjoy at a moderate pace.  And then of course stroll the lobby post meal, grab a GJD on the rocks (evening only) and enjoy the wonders of the lodge itself.


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> It has not been unusual for Disney to file such paperwork merely to secure an area for possible changes to capture the area and freeze the present laws and restrictions on the use of said property if they believe their were coming changes that could restrict them.  Case in point are the plans files for the expansion of Fort Wilderness, showing a large expansion toward the Golden Oaks area.  If you remember, we all speculated about it being a DVC move then (~2010 / 2011 ?  I'm sure someone can remember the timing.)  Only time will tell; but don't we all love to jump in with the latest scuttle butt from the bus drivers?!?



I remember just not the timing.  Still would have preferred that to what we're getting.



KAT4DISNEY said:


> For those that don't visit the Expansion thread here's a link to some new photos.  The restaurant does look like it's getting close on the outside and hopefully the inside too if they are opening in the next few weeks.  Colors on the cabins also look to be the finish colors and are thankfully not pastel (other than the yellow).  Looks fine although it's not my favorite design choice.   I'm guessing that Old Yeller sitting by the rental building may be the model cabin.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/bo...xpansion-thread.3410778/page-85#post-57000006
> 
> And a few more showing the lake view now.  It's not a view I've ever had nor I'm sure ever will - destined to always look at trees but, thankfully, I like trees.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/bo...xpansion-thread.3410778/page-85#post-57000477



Thanks for the link Kathy!  I often forget to check this thread.

I'm not surprised things are moving along rapidly at the restaurant.  When we were there end of Dec. there were so many workers in & on top of the building.  Really seemed to me they were ramping up construction.



KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm pretty good with 3 of the colors.  The sage green is my favorite.  I actually like yellow on buildings but not here so I'm still going to cross my fingers that is a primer or that they'll change their mind.  And like Granny I'm happy there are some trees and I'd also like to see more between the cabins and VWL.  Of course, I don't get the lakeside so seeing the lake is a non-issue for me!



I liked the sage too.  Certainly better then the horrid pastels we were worried about.

And in other news DVD stole my BLT contract from me.     Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Corinne

TGIF Groupies.  I don't enjoy wishing my life away, but boy, I sure need another vacation.  (Not to mention a new job!) ugh.


----------



## lauralarissa

KAT4DISNEY said:


> We've had both lunch and dinner there.  My DH eats meat and drinks milk shakes, both which are endless there so he was VERY happy!    I too enjoyed and consider it the standard BBQ fare found at a few other places around.  The atmosphere is loud if you're there during normal dining periods and you can join in or not.  Our lunch was actually just after arriving one afternoon while waiting for our room and it was very quiet.  During that time the shenanigans were few or none at all - the busy times seem to lend more towards that.



Thank you! So dinner it is! Endless milkshakes sounds good to me! My DS will love that!


----------



## lauralarissa

rkstocke5609 said:


> I have eaten Breakfast, Lunch, & Dinner here.  You will not go away hungry.  First off, go for the Milkshakes!  They are hands down the best in the world.  Bottomless, and if you do the dining plan they are an included beverage choice (at least last time I was there).  Breakfast & Dinner have a kind of endless platter thing that is a lot of food along with many other menu selections.  This is a meat & potatoes / burger type of place, so you have to go in with a certain expectation.  It's traditional American fare with a fun environment, just go with it.  This is not the place for breakfast before racing to a park IMO however.  I look at it as nothing I want to rush, but rather enjoy at a moderate pace.  And then of course stroll the lobby post meal, grab a GJD on the rocks (evening only) and enjoy the wonders of the lodge itself.



Thanks I think my family will enjoy bottomless milkshakes! Especially my DS!


----------



## jimmytammy

lauralarissa said:


> Thank you! So dinner it is! Endless milkshakes sounds good to me! My DS will love that!


Laura, I prefer breakfast, but for me, its more about the food at that point.  We used to frequent WCC back in the day when the kids were younger, and we were staying at WL more(long story, but Ranger Stan was still there, and we didn't know other DVC resorts existed ).  The dinner and lunch are very filling IMO if you get the skillet.  But the skillet is part of the experience.    I think you can order via the menu as well.  But you will enjoy either way.  The antics are worth it and you can work with the CM waitstaff to ensure you will get the experience.  

Little side story...my DW Tammy(for those that know her here on the groupies, they know her to be a little shy), a fellow sitting beside our table, it was his Bday, so the waiter made him ride a stick horse around the place and and sing Happy Birthday to me!  Well, he gets back, sits down, and all is well, until, until, Tammy speaks up and says, "he wasn't singing loud enough, I couldn't hear him!"  So the waiter makes Tammy get up, and proceed to ride the stick horse and sing around the restaurant as loud as she can.  Me and the kids sit there, mouths open, thinking to ourselves, what was she thinking!!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Laura, I prefer breakfast, but for me, its more about the food at that point.  We used to frequent WCC back in the day when the kids were younger, and we were staying at WL more(long story, but Ranger Stan was still there, and we didn't know other DVC resorts existed ).  The dinner and lunch are very filling IMO if you get the skillet.  But the skillet is part of the experience.    I think you can order via the menu as well.  But you will enjoy either way.  The antics are worth it and you can work with the CM waitstaff to ensure you will get the experience.
> 
> Little side story...my DW Tammy(for those that know her here on the groupies, they know her to be a little shy), a fellow sitting beside our table, it was his Bday, so the waiter made him ride a stick horse around the place and and sing Happy Birthday to me!  Well, he gets back, sits down, and all is well, until, until, Tammy speaks up and says, "he wasn't singing loud enough, I couldn't hear him!"  So the waiter makes Tammy get up, and proceed to ride the stick horse and sing around the restaurant as loud as she can.  Me and the kids sit there, mouths open, thinking to ourselves, what was she thinking!!


Great and funny story, *JT*!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Laura, I prefer breakfast, but for me, its more about the food at that point.



I agree with *Jimmy*...as far as the food, we like breakfast best at WCC.    And I think the waitstaff takes it cue from the guests as to how silly they get.  If you interact with them and cut up a little bit, they will return the favor.  If you have the "we're just here for the food" look, I think they'll respect that.  They used to have the coasters with green on one side and red on the other to let the server know if you wanted the antics or not, but they weren't present at our meal there last year.    I think it's a fun place to go, and I'm sure Laura and her family will enjoy it.


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> TGIF Groupies.  I don't enjoy wishing my life away, but boy, I sure need another vacation.  (Not to mention a new job!) ugh.



*Corinne*...prayers going up for you for your overall well-being.   I hope your current job becomes more tolerable or that another opportunity presents itself to you.  Best wishes.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> And in other news DVD stole my BLT contract from me.     Back to the drawing board.



  Bummer Julie!  Bad DVD.  



Corinne said:


> TGIF Groupies.  I don't enjoy wishing my life away, but boy, I sure need another vacation.  (Not to mention a new job!) ugh.


----------



## wildernessDad

A Lockheed Martin recruter emailed me about positions at Orlando.  I sent her my resume.  Would like to work there for a few years, then retire.


----------



## wildernessDad

rkstocke5609 said:


> I have eaten Breakfast, Lunch, & Dinner here.  You will not go away hungry.  First off, go for the Milkshakes!  They are hands down the best in the world.  Bottomless, and if you do the dining plan they are an included beverage choice (at least last time I was there).  Breakfast & Dinner have a kind of endless platter thing that is a lot of food along with many other menu selections.  This is a meat & potatoes / burger type of place, so you have to go in with a certain expectation.  It's traditional American fare with a fun environment, just go with it.  This is not the place for breakfast before racing to a park IMO however.  I look at it as nothing I want to rush, but rather enjoy at a moderate pace.  And then of course stroll the lobby post meal, grab a GJD on the rocks (evening only) and enjoy the wonders of the lodge itself.


I must chime in and say that I find the milkshakes at 50's Prime Time Cafe to be most excellent and the best I've ever had.


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> Congratulations!





KAT4DISNEY said:


> Congratulations Grandpa Jimmy and Grandma Tammy!!!
> 
> I saw this on facebook too - your daughter had such adorable ways to share the news!   I foresee lots of DVC trips with the next Disney generation!


Thanks a bunch folks!


----------



## Dean Marino

sleepydog25 said:


> I agree. The liability of having a road used by more than the occasional supply vehicle (hopefully late at night) would seem to be high. Then again, I never thought they'd tear down so many trees to put up so many buildings.  I do appreciate that it appears I can live with the cabin colors.  I actually like the rust/redwood color--too bad the others aren't that color.



Really - there MUST be a service vehicle access road.....

Both the new restaurant, and new pool chlorination buildings require this.  Basic FIRE prevention requires this.  There will be an access road.  It will not be a private vehicle road. 
I'm rather glad that this was done.... could you imagine people using hand trucks to get basic FOOD to the new Restaurant?  Or someone in "Cabin 12" with a medical emergency?
No.... this was the proper decision.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Here's a few pictures from that little West Coast park.  I only had my phone along on this trip so nothing too fancy.  My first park entry after arriving was into Disney's CA Adventure - so easy to get there from VGC!

First - ToT all covered up as it gets switched over to Guardians of the Galaxy:




Flik!











Christmas Decorations were still up - and gone the next day:





















Five, Four, Three, Two, One......


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Another West Coast difference - clocks!  So happy to have this in the room - it's a pet peeve of mine that WDW has removed them.  So yes, I'm posting a picture of a clock!  






I decided not to go back into DCA to watch WOC so headed up to the viewing platform that is located on the 6th floor of VGC:
















Fireplaces are enjoyed here too:






This first night it was just my niece and myself with the rest of the family arriving the following day.  That morning the two of us were looking out at the rain and renovations going on in the pool area when there was a drip.  Then another drip.  We had rain coming in on the valance!  






This led to 4 different visits by different maintenance people as they tried to figure out where it was coming from.  A mystery indeed.  Though there was more rain during the trip it did not happen again.

Next, a few pictures from both the 5K and 10K Lightside races which were the main reason we were all there:

A little before race fun in the trash compactor:






Note all the yawns going on and I think one or two people might have been sleeping while standing up!  


























The only "character" we got in line to get a picture with (of course):


----------



## sleepydog25

Great pics, *KAT*!

Dean, by not having a road, I primarily meant one that would be used by guests staying in the new cabins.  I'm sure the service workers will have some sort of access, though I suspect it will be more along the lines of a broad pathway and not an actual road. I still have a hard time believing the hotel--with all the money spent on the new themes--will want to have actual trucks, especially big ones, running back and forth by the pool and cabins.  I see smaller carts more along the lines of what you see at Poly, for example.


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> A Lockheed Martin recruter emailed me about positions at Orlando.  I sent her my resume.  Would like to work there for a few years, then retire.


Nice!



wildernessDad said:


> I must chime in and say that I find the milkshakes at 50's Prime Time Cafe to be most excellent and the best I've ever had.



PB&J Milkshake is tops IMO


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> TGIF Groupies.  I don't enjoy wishing my life away, but boy, I sure need another vacation.  (Not to mention a new job!) ugh.


Sending prayers and Moose Dust for the job situation to improve


----------



## Lakegirl

horselover said:


> I remember just not the timing.  Still would have preferred that to what we're getting.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link Kathy!  I often forget to check this thread.
> 
> I'm not surprised things are moving along rapidly at the restaurant.  When we were there end of Dec. there were so many workers in & on top of the building.  Really seemed to me they were ramping up construction.
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the sage too.  Certainly better then the horrid pastels we were worried about.
> 
> And in other news DVD stole my BLT contract from me.     Back to the drawing board.


So sorry about  fact that they'd took. Your contact was it loaded??


----------



## Lakegirl

My BCV came through for August.   I definitely had some pixie dust sprinkled on that. Super excited to plan!!


----------



## ArielSRL

@KAT4DISNEY thank you for sharing your DLR photos. I've been twice...once in 1981 and once in 2002. I am trying to figure out a way to get back there soon as my 2 year old is OBSESSED with Cars and McQueen! 

I think I have my dad convinced to rent an RV in the next few years (he's wanted to for a long time) and drive cross country (we are in GA), doing a few days at DLR and stopping at as many national parks as we can on the trip. I did a 7 week road trip, 4.5 wks alone, 2.5 with dad in 2002 (the last time I was at DLR) so I would love to try a couple weeks with my boys!

Now we just need to convince my mom. My DH is passing on this one....lol.


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT
Thanks for sharing the pics of DL/CA.  You know we will be in contact soon to get some info from those in the know for those of us whom have never been.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Great pics, *KAT*!
> 
> Dean, by not having a road, I primarily meant one that would be used by guests staying in the new cabins.  I'm sure the service workers will have some sort of access, though I suspect it will be more along the lines of a broad pathway and not an actual road. I still have a hard time believing the hotel--with all the money spent on the new themes--will want to have actual trucks, especially big ones, running back and forth by the pool and cabins.  I see smaller carts more along the lines of what you see at Poly, for example.




*Sleepy*...I agree it will most likely be a wide paved path.  I'm thinking of the ones at BWV that provide vehicle access to the pools and runs all the way to the bridge on the other side of Jelly Rolls.   Mostly Disney uses those golf cart/flatbed vehicles on that road but I've seen an ambulance on it as well.  I am sure they will have something of that nature...not unlike the paved path between WL and FW.


----------



## Granny

*Kathy*...thanks for the excellent photos! 


So I didn't know that the Tower of Terror converting to Guardians of the Galaxy is an official announced thing.  I wonder if they'll do that at WDW?  I had also heard a Guardians conversion for the Ellen's Energy space.  I think I'd prefer that they convert Universe of Energy before ToT which is actually not all that old of an attraction.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> *Kathy*...thanks for the excellent photos!
> 
> 
> So I didn't know that the Tower of Terror converting to Guardians of the Galaxy is an official announced thing.  I wonder if they'll do that at WDW?  I had also heard a Guardians conversion for the Ellen's Energy space.  I think I'd prefer that they convert Universe of Energy before ToT which is actually not all that old of an attraction.



Yes, Granny, it was official for DCA.  I also think that it was announced at D23 or somewhere that ToT at DHS would NOT be getting the overlay.  Of course things can always change.  I also heard the speculation for replacing Ellen's but it seems like that rumor has died down although once again, Disney has said that Epcot is going to finally get some love.  The last Epcot VP was supposedly appointed do to just that and we got the 3rd Soarin' theatre and the Singing Norwegians.  It's nice for cutting down lines but didn't really seem to be what was hinted at for the park with the original announcement.


----------



## ArielSRL

I have a question for all you experts. Hopefully it's not too controversial. And I'll preface the question by saying I am completely and utterly happy with staying in a studio villa and I have never asked for an upgrade in my life. I think I may have gotten one on a cruise once but I didn't ask or expect it.

Ok, so I have read about people that don't do online check-in because if they wait to check in on arrival, they sometimes get offered an upgrade to a different room category. However, I've also read that when staying on points, upgrades are not offered. *Is this correct? *If so, like I mentioned above, I am completely fine with that as that is what I am paying for. But if it is possible, I certainly wouldn't scoff at more room (and an in room washer and dryer) for my family.

Regardless of if we do online check-in or not, we will go first to the main lodge because, duh, how can you not? So, since we will be there anyway, it wouldn't be out of our way to visit the check-in desk.

Thanks, in advance, for reading my lengthy post and answering my question.


----------



## wildernessDad

ArielSRL said:


> I have a question for all you experts. Hopefully it's not too controversial. And I'll preface the question by saying I am completely and utterly happy with staying in a studio villa and I have never asked for an upgrade in my life. I think I may have gotten one on a cruise once but I didn't ask or expect it.
> 
> Ok, so I have read about people that don't do online check-in because if they wait to check in on arrival, they sometimes get offered an upgrade to a different room category. However, I've also read that when staying on points, upgrades are not offered. *Is this correct? *If so, like I mentioned above, I am completely fine with that as that is what I am paying for. But if it is possible, I certainly wouldn't scoff at more room (and an in room washer and dryer) for my family.
> 
> Regardless of if we do online check-in or not, we will go first to the main lodge because, duh, how can you not? So, since we will be there anyway, it wouldn't be out of our way to visit the check-in desk.
> 
> Thanks, in advance, for reading my lengthy post and answering my question.


It would only happen if for some strange reason, they had to take rooms out of service.  But in general, no, you won't be offered an upgrade regardless of whether you check in online or not.  So, do online check-in if you want to.

One time, we had booked an AKV Concierge Studio.  We were informed later that they were taking the concierge rooms out for refurbishment during the time of our stay.  We were given a savannah view studio with club access.  They moved the concierge goodies to another area during the refurbishment.  They also refunded us the difference in points between the concierge studio and the savanna view studio.


----------



## sleepydog25

Not controversial at all.  However, I agree with *Dad* that it's unlikely you'll be offered an upgrade except under unusual circumstances regardless of which manner you check in.


----------



## Granny

*Ariel*...your question is not controversial at all.  

*WDad and Sleepy* have done a good job answering your question.   I just wanted to post because this sentence clearly shows that you "get it".  



ArielSRL said:


> Regardless of if we do online check-in or not, we will go first to the main lodge because, duh, how can you not?







​.​


----------



## ArielSRL

wildernessDad said:


> It would only happen if for some strange reason, they had to take rooms out of service.  But in general, no, you won't be offered an upgrade regardless of whether you check in online or not.  So, do online check-in if you want to.
> 
> One time, we had booked an AKV Concierge Studio.  We were informed later that they were taking the concierge rooms out for refurbishment during the time of our stay.  We were given a savannah view studio with club access.  They moved the concierge goodies to another area during the refurbishment.  They also refunded us the difference in points between the concierge studio and the savanna view studio.





sleepydog25 said:


> Not controversial at all.  However, I agree with *Dad* that it's unlikely you'll be offered an upgrade except under unusual circumstances regardless of which manner you check in.



Thank you both for your reply. Unfortunately, I've been a part of groups that questions like this would receive snarky type replies.



Granny said:


> *Ariel*...your question is not controversial at all.
> 
> *WDad and Sleepy* have done a good job answering your question.   I just wanted to post because this sentence clearly shows that you "get it".
> 
> 
> View attachment 216510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​.



I have been watching YouTube videos of overviews of the Lodge and looking at photos and while all those are wonderful, I'm sure they do not do it justice. I truly can't wait to experience the majesticness of it all! I think I might actually tear up on that first view! And be speechless, for sure!


----------



## DiznyDi

Yes.  I agree.  A room upgrade is the exception, not the rule.  It does happen and its nice to hear about when it does. But.....

Oh Corinne.  Hope all is well!  DDaughter and I will be at VWL in 2 weeks.  Want to join us?

Thanks Kathy for the photos!  Someday DDad and I will get to Disneyland.....

Sorry Julie! Hopefully another contract will come soon that suits your needs.

Can you believe it - Ohio hit 61 degrees today!  Unheard of in January.

In other news, DDaughter and I received the new style Magic Bands this week.  They are larger, but softer.


----------



## sleepydog25

ArielSRL said:


> Thank you both for your reply. Unfortunately, I've been a part of groups that questions like this would receive snarky type replies.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been watching YouTube videos of overviews of the Lodge and looking at photos and while all those are wonderful, I'm sure they do not do it justice. I truly can't wait to experience the majesticness of it all! I think I might actually tear up on that first view! And be speechless, for sure!


I've been with this group for at least five years, and not once have I seen a snarky comment. It's just not in our DNA. We're a genuinely nice group who simply wishes to extol our love of the Lodge. All sincere questions are welcome.  That's not to say we don't poke fun at each other from time to time, but that's done strictly from the knowledge that we like each other and know we can tease. As we say on Page 1, we're more like family than anything else. . .and I've only met a few of these folks in person! Yet, I feel as though I know them.

As for the tearing up, join the club. Every single time I walk into the main lobby of the Lodge, it evokes such a warmth of feeling and depth of emotion that I can't quite put it into words. *Luv* and I hug each other and simply know we're home. Others on here know this, but *luvvwl *and I were married at the Lodge--it means that much to us. So, I understand how you feel when you say you'll likely be speechless.


----------



## ArielSRL

sleepydog25 said:


> I've been with this group for at least five years, and not once have I seen a snarky comment. It's just not in our DNA. We're a genuinely nice group who simply wishes to extol our love of the Lodge. All sincere questions are welcome.  That's not to say we don't poke fun at each other from time to time, but that's done strictly from the knowledge that we like each other and know we can tease. As we say on Page 1, we're more like family than anything else. . .and I've only met a few of these folks in person! Yet, I feel as though I know them.


Glad to hear it! Yes, I'm from the "the more I like you the more I make fun of you" club! 



> As for the tearing up, join the club. Every single time I walk into the main lobby of the Lodge, it evokes such a warmth of feeling and depth of emotion that I can't quite put it into words. *Luv* and I hug each other and simply know we're home. Others on here know this, but *luvvwl *and I were married at the Lodge--it means that much to us. So, I understand how you feel when you say you'll likely be speechless.


Oh my goodness...I bet that was a stunningly beautiful wedding! It's so great you get to go back there together to experience the joy all over again!


----------



## Corinne

I've said it before and I'll say it again, *Groupies* are the best. Thank you for the well wishes, they are very much appreciated.  

*Di-*wish I could join you and your daughter!

*Kat*-thanks for sharing your DL photos.  I always enjoy your great pics.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I decided not to go back into DCA to watch WOC so headed up to the viewing platform that is located on the 6th floor of VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note all the yawns going on and I think one or two people might have been sleeping while standing up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only "character" we got in line to get a picture with (of course):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]


I've been meaning to reply that *luv* and I relived last year's Princess race through your pictures: the early morning yawns, chilly temperatures, the crowds, the running through park streets, and character meets.  Like you, we eschewed stopping to take photos with characters as the shortest line for even a minor character was several people deep and, in most cases, a couple of dozen people were waiting in line.  We plodded on instead.  Anyway, we do love these shots.  Also, we stayed at VGC but were unaware there was a viewing area for WOC.  We took it in right down front and it was amazing, but we'd likely have watched it again from that area had we known.


----------



## melk

Hi everyone, haven't been on this thread in a really long time. We've owned VWL since 2002 and all our early trips were spent there. But then we spent years trying out all the other DVC resorts. Now I'm homesick.

Thinking of planning a NYE trip at our beloved VWL. I know it's purely speculation but I'm wondering how much of the construction will be done by then. If the DVC rooms in the main building were ready by the end of the year I would even consider trying to switch over to one of them, even for a night or two. Of course I would love to try a cabin one day, can't wait to see how many points they're going to charge (not that I'll probably ever have enough!).


----------



## Lakegirl

melk said:


> Hi everyone, haven't been on this thread in a really long time. We've owned VWL since 2002 and all our early trips were spent there. But then we spent years trying out all the other DVC resorts. Now I'm homesick.
> 
> Thinking of planning a NYE trip at our beloved VWL. I know it's purely speculation but I'm wondering how much of the construction will be done by then. If the DVC rooms in the main building were ready by the end of the year I would even consider trying to switch over to one of them, even for a night or two. Of course I would love to try a cabin one day, can't wait to see how many points they're going to charge (not that I'll probably ever have enough!)


they seem to be moving along quickely.  I bet they will be done by then.


----------



## DenLo

sleepydog25 said:


> . . .
> As for the tearing up, join the club. Every single time I walk into the main lobby of the Lodge, it evokes such a warmth of feeling and depth of emotion that I can't quite put it into words. *Luv* and I hug each other and simply know we're home. Others on here know this, but *luvvwl *and I were married at the Lodge--it means that much to us. So, I understand how you feel when you say you'll likely be speechless.



The lobby at WL wows me every time I enter.  And often tears well up in my eyes because it reminds me so much of living in Colorado and all those vacations we took in the West.  I still miss Colorado.

But having a wedding at WL had to have been lovely.  You have a very good excuse.  Me, I am just hooked on WL/VWL.


----------



## sleepydog25

DenLo said:


> The lobby at WL wows me every time I enter.  And often tears well up in my eyes because it reminds me so much of living in Colorado and all those vacations we too in the West.  I still miss Colorado.
> 
> But having a wedding at WL had to have been lovely.  You have a very good excuse.  Me, I am just hooked on WL/VWL.


While perhaps not the highlight of each trip, walking into the lobby at WL certainly has to rank in the top 5 every time. . .perhaps top 3.  I lived in CO, as well, for three years, and it does, indeed, evoke memories of that fine state. Further, I spent four years in AK after that, so the connection is doubly strong. At the risk of boring some of the long-term Groupies who have heard the story before, *luv* and I met for the first time on the beach at WL (which is one reason I will always rue their choice of putting a building up there). It was lightly raining, though the sun was still peeking out from behind a cloud, and she was stunning. We walked down the nature trail a ways, and it was as if all the years leading up to that moment were for a purpose. As you might guess, the trail is also very sentimental to us (and it will likely be paved over for the first third of it. . .sigh). Our first trip back to the World after we met?  Yep, we stayed at VWL. Fast forward a few years and we chose to get married on the small verandah outside the 4th floor. That few days of our trip, it rained quite a bit, especially around noon (when our ceremony was planned).  Sure enough, an hour before the ceremony, it came a gully-washer. . .but cleared up for about half an hour right before we started.  Sun and dripping water, but the garlands were in place, as well as the officiant, family, and photographer.  Perfect.  So, yes, WL has a very special place in our hearts and minds.  We bought a contract before the wedding and added 50 pts later.  It's our home.

Welcome back, *melk*!  I agree with *Lakegirl *that there's a solid chance the new CCVC rooms will be open by the end of this year; however, I do have a couple of caveats.  First, certainly there is no guarantee that Copper Creek will be ready by then, and given DVC's track record, I could see them still working on opening all the rooms by then.  Second, and perhaps more notably, I'm guessing those rooms, if ready, will be at a premium and difficult to get.  Obviously, I could be wrong on both accounts.


----------



## jimmytammy

ArielSRL said:


> I have a question for all you experts. Hopefully it's not too controversial. And I'll preface the question by saying I am completely and utterly happy with staying in a studio villa and I have never asked for an upgrade in my life. I think I may have gotten one on a cruise once but I didn't ask or expect it.
> 
> Ok, so I have read about people that don't do online check-in because if they wait to check in on arrival, they sometimes get offered an upgrade to a different room category. However, I've also read that when staying on points, upgrades are not offered. *Is this correct? *If so, like I mentioned above, I am completely fine with that as that is what I am paying for. But if it is possible, I certainly wouldn't scoff at more room (and an in room washer and dryer) for my family.
> 
> Regardless of if we do online check-in or not, we will go first to the main lodge because, duh, how can you not? So, since we will be there anyway, it wouldn't be out of our way to visit the check-in desk.
> 
> Thanks, in advance, for reading my lengthy post and answering my question.


One suggestion, and its irrelevant to your question to a degree.  If location matters to you, on line check in is not as friendly to making any requests happen.  We prefer to make requests up front with DVC when we call for ressies, then check back with them 2 weeks out to make sure those same requests are in system.  Or if you do book on line, call 2weeks out to make requests.  If none of this matters, on line check in is great.

As for the upgrade, bonus if it happens, and it does every so often, but not much.

And you aren't being controversial at all, great question IMO, because, who doesn't like an upgrade


----------



## pangyal

Also, and you probably know this, but if you do online checkin, make sure to skip all of the request fields if you already have requests in with MS as the previous ones would be overwritten.


----------



## Lakegirl

pangyal said:


> Also, and you probably know this, but if you do online checkin, make sure to skip all of the request fields if you already have requests in with MS as the previous ones would be overwritten.


i didn't  know that would happen.  They can't see both?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Lakegirl said:


> i didn't  know that would happen.  They can't see both?



It's probably somewhat dependent on the request.  If it's something that MS could select from what you'd see online then you have the chance to wipe it out.  Otherwise MS has to place non-standard requests into some sort of note field but then anything you select online isn't likely to be what you really want anyway but will likely get preference.  I just go with calling MS and skipping any online requests.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ArielSRL said:


> @KAT4DISNEY thank you for sharing your DLR photos. I've been twice...once in 1981 and once in 2002. I am trying to figure out a way to get back there soon as my 2 year old is OBSESSED with Cars and McQueen!
> 
> I think I have my dad convinced to rent an RV in the next few years (he's wanted to for a long time) and drive cross country (we are in GA), doing a few days at DLR and stopping at as many national parks as we can on the trip. I did a 7 week road trip, 4.5 wks alone, 2.5 with dad in 2002 (the last time I was at DLR) so I would love to try a couple weeks with my boys!
> 
> Now we just need to convince my mom. My DH is passing on this one....lol.



I think that sounds like a great trip!  Hope you get everyone convinced!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> I've been meaning to reply that *luv* and I relived last year's Princess race through your pictures: the early morning yawns, chilly temperatures, the crowds, the running through park streets, and character meets.  Like you, we eschewed stopping to take photos with characters as the shortest line for even a minor character was several people deep and, in most cases, a couple of dozen people were waiting in line.  We plodded on instead.  Anyway, we do love these shots.  Also, we stayed at VGC but were unaware there was a viewing area for WOC.  We took it in right down front and it was amazing, but we'd likely have watched it again from that area had we known.



It's up on the 6th floor of the Villas.  Next time just take the elevators up and take a right down the hallway then a left at the end.  They have speakers there for the music and even restrooms!  The view is not at all the same as being in the actual viewing area but so nice if you want to catch it but don't want to bother with what it can take to watch from the park.  Glad you enjoyed the pictures!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

A few more DL pictures:

If one were to look back at both my DL pictures and WDW pictures going back to when I was first allowed to take a few pictures at the age of 5, you would find I have a favorite subject. I was certain to focus on that subject yet again and more than once.    Unlike WDW where the horses seem to disappear before noon they kept the main street vehicles going well into the afternoon and as it got busier they added more CMs walking the route to make certain people were aware and moved safely out of the way.











Small World had it's Holiday overlay going the entire time we were there.  They mix a bit of the normal tune along with Jingle Bells and Deck the Halls.  I love the whole thing.





















Finally, for those visiting VGC in the future, you'll be enjoying a brand new pool deck.  We however enjoyed this view.  Seems like we can't get away from construction.


----------



## poggs

Does anyone have any information as to when the pool might open?

Got a couple of nights in July at VWL or um Bould...  Nah its the VWL


----------



## ArielSRL

jimmytammy said:


> One suggestion, and its irrelevant to your question to a degree.  If location matters to you, on line check in is not as friendly to making any requests happen.  We prefer to make requests up front with DVC when we call for ressies, then check back with them 2 weeks out to make sure those same requests are in system.  Or if you do book on line, call 2weeks out to make requests.  If none of this matters, on line check in is great.
> 
> As for the upgrade, bonus if it happens, and it does every so often, but not much.
> 
> And you aren't being controversial at all, great question IMO, because, who doesn't like an upgrade


Thank you! I've never rented points before so I didn't really think about making requests through DVC. I've stayed DVC (SSR) twice but on cash. Last trip, I used touring plans fax service for room requests but maybe it would be best to have my friend (whom I rented points from) make the request through Member Services.


----------



## ArielSRL

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I think that sounds like a great trip!  Hope you get everyone convinced!!!


Thank you!


----------



## jimmytammy

ArielSRL said:


> Thank you! I've never rented points before so I didn't really think about making requests through DVC. I've stayed DVC (SSR) twice but on cash. Last trip, I used touring plans fax service for room requests but maybe it would be best to have my friend (whom I rented points from) make the request through Member Services.


I agree, get your friend to make the requests


----------



## Dizny Dad

Wow.  Not sure what the problem is, but I keep getting locked out of our thread.  The screen just keeps locking up; no other sites seem to be affected.  Very frustrating is morning. Hope it is our system, not the DIsBoard site.


----------



## horselover

Lakegirl said:


> So sorry about  fact that they'd took. Your contact was it loaded??



It was not.  Had 3 pts from 2016, & all for 2017.  I wouldn't call that loaded.  Who knows why they do what they do what they do.  We seem to ask that question a lot on this thread.   

Back on that horse for a 2nd attempt though.  Offered accepted Fri.  Going to ROFR today.  Hoping for better luck this time.



Lakegirl said:


> My BCV came through for August.   I definitely had some pixie dust sprinkled on that. Super excited to plan!!



Hooray!  Congrats.

Good morning groupie friends!   

Great pictures Kat!  You know I would have stopped for a picture with the horse too.


----------



## sleepydog25

poggs said:


> Does anyone have any information as to when the pool might open?
> 
> Got a couple of nights in July at *VWL or um Bould...  Nah its the VWL *


Whew!  That was close!   Seriously, no one knows for sure when the pool will open, but if memory serves me well (and it often doesn't), I believe one of the notes coming out of the timeshare meeting last month was that the pool would be open this summer, and given the new restaurant is due to open next month, I'm guessing they'll want the pool to be open by the time hot weather gets here.  Still, there is no way of knowing for sure exactly when the pool will open, especially if there are issues with its construction, etc.


----------



## Granny

poggs said:


> Does anyone have any information as to when the pool might open?
> 
> Got a couple of nights in July at VWL or um Bould...  Nah its the VWL




As *Sleepy* indicated, Disney has announced that the new pool will open this summer.  It looks like it is coming along swimmingly (see what I did there?) so I think it will be available to you for your trip.  Enjoy your planning!


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> Wow.  Not sure what the problem is, but I keep getting locked out of our thread.  The screen just keeps locking up; no other sites seem to be affected.  Very frustrating is morning. Hope it is our system, not the DIsBoard site.



*DDad*...I haven't had the issues this morning but have had the same issue several times over the past few weeks.  You're right, it is frustrating!  I usually have found it only to be this site when it happens.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> *DDad*...I haven't had the issues this morning but have had the same issue several times over the past few weeks.  You're right, it is frustrating!  I usually have found it only to be this site when it happens.



OK . . . seems to be fully operational here later in the morning.  Boy, for a minute, the separation from the Groupies was worrisome! 

On a lighter note, DiznyDi & DD are 13 days out from another _VWL adventure_.


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> OK . . . seems to be fully operational here later in the morning.  Boy, for a minute, the separation from the Groupies was worrisome!
> 
> On a lighter note, DiznyDi & DD are 13 days out from another _VWL adventure_.




Sweet!  Now I don't want you throwing any wild parties while the grown ups are gone!


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> OK . . . seems to be fully operational here later in the morning.  Boy, for a minute, the separation from the Groupies was worrisome!
> 
> On a lighter note, DiznyDi & DD are 13 days out from another _VWL adventure_.


Agree with *Granny*.  Sometimes, weird things happen with this site.  I had a problem a couple of weeks ago where the site would lock up on me out of the blue, requiring me to reboot my computer to get back in.  Hasn't happened in the last two weeks, though.  And back to VWL?  Sigh.  Still months out for me, though *luv* is going to BLT for a few days in just about a week and a half. May will be my first trip since last February. It will be her third.


----------



## lauralarissa

What sort of room requests do you groupies ask for? I believe I've only asked for a room request one time. In 2012 we took another family with us and asked for connecting rooms. That's pretty much it. Just wondering if I should be asking for specific floors and so on.


----------



## Granny

lauralarissa said:


> What sort of room requests do you groupies ask for? I believe I've only asked for a room request one time. In 2012 we took another family with us and asked for connecting rooms. That's pretty much it. Just wondering if I should be asking for specific floors and so on.



*Laura*...This is totally a subjective thing.  You're going in July, right?  So some construction probably still going on viewable (and hearable) from the villas.  Some people like to look at construction along with Bay Lake.  Others like quiet and beauty of the trees on the "bus stop" side.  

The resort is so small that even the villas at the hall furthest from the elevators are pretty close.  But some people like to request "close to the elevators".

We tend to request an upper floor since we don't mind the closed in balconies that come with some of the top floor villas.  But really the only true decision to make is whether to request the lake side (odd number rooms ) or the other side (even number rooms) as well as upper or lower floors.  The more general you make the request, the better your chances of getting it.  Though our last trip we got the "bus stop" side even though we requested the other half of the resort!   It was fine.  

Of course, *@KAT4DISNEY *holds the record for not getting any requests filled for many years.   Not sure what she did to get on the bad side of the room assigners.


----------



## lauralarissa

Granny said:


> *Laura*...This is totally a subjective thing.  You're going in July, right?  So some construction probably still going on viewable (and hearable) from the villas.  Some people like to look at construction along with Bay Lake.  Others like quiet and beauty of the trees on the "bus stop" side.
> 
> The resort is so small that even the villas at the hall furthest from the elevators are pretty close.  But some people like to request "close to the elevators".
> 
> We tend to request an upper floor since we don't mind the closed in balconies that come with some of the top floor villas.  But really the only true decision to make is whether to request the lake side (odd number rooms ) or the other side (even number rooms) as well as upper or lower floors.  The more general you make the request, the better your chances of getting it.  Though our last trip we got the "bus stop" side even though we requested the other half of the resort!   It was fine.
> 
> Of course, *@KAT4DISNEY *holds the record for not getting any requests filled for many years.   Not sure what she did to get on the bad side of the room assigners.




I think I'm just going to request first available and hope for the best!

 What is KAT4DISNEY 's record? You've got me intrigued?


----------



## sleepydog25

lauralarissa said:


> I think I'm just going to request first available and hope for the best!
> 
> What is KAT4DISNEY 's record? You've got me intrigued?


I echo *Granny's *wise words. If you're anxious to simply get into a room, then I'd definitely just do first available and see what happens.  We like the lake side, both before the construction and now as it's ongoing since it does afford views of the water, EWP, and even some of the higher explosions of Wishes if you lean out on your balcony a bit.  But, your idea is absolutely a good one.  As for *KAT*, she'll likely be along at some point to explain, but in short, just think of the words "opposite pixie dust."


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> Sweet!  Now I don't want you throwing any wild parties while the grown ups are gone!



If you can make it, the party is at my house.  I promise, no police this time . . . . .


----------



## Lakegirl

The sight has been very "delayed" for me lately.  When I type it is about 20 seconds behind me.


----------



## Flossbolna

Since people are discussing technical issues with the DIS: My solution has been to install an ad blocker in my browser. I usually am not a fan of that type of software as I understand that offering websites costs money and they need to earn that money somehow, most likely through adds. But for whatever reason, the advertising here on the DIS often makes the site unusable. I have complained about it on the Tech Board and it has been an ongoing issue for months now. Since nothing has improved, I have decided to just block the ads. Since then I never had any issues any more.


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> If you can make it, the party is at my house.  I promise, no police this time . . . . .



Party at Dad's house!  Whoop whoop!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Flossbolna said:


> Since people are discussing technical issues with the DIS: My solution has been to install an ad blocker in my browser. I usually am not a fan of that type of software as I understand that offering websites costs money and they need to earn that money somehow, most likely through adds. But for whatever reason, the advertising here on the DIS often makes the site unusable. I have complained about it on the Tech Board and it has been an ongoing issue for months now. Since nothing has improved, I have decided to just block the ads. Since then I never had any issues any more.


Hmmm.  Interesting.  At work (during my lunch break, of course ), I've not had an issue, and we do have an ad blocker.  At home, where the problems have occurred on occasion, we do not.


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Party at Dad's house!  Whoop whoop!!!


I'm in!  I'll bring the wine!


----------



## Granny

lauralarissa said:


> I think I'm just going to request first available and hope for the best!



I think this will work for you.  I would probably ask for "close to the elevators".  Not because it is a long walk to the elevators from any part of VWL, but that request should ensure that you don't get the Dreaded Dumpster View, which is viewable from the last couple of villas at the end of the hall on the bus stop side.

 


That view is of the service area if you look left out of your villa.  If you look straight ahead or to the right you see the usual beautiful trees.


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> I think this will work for you.  I would probably ask for "close to the elevators".  Not because it is a long walk to the elevators from any part of VWL, but that request should ensure that you don't get the Dreaded Dumpster View, which is viewable from the last couple of villas at the end of the hall on the bus stop side.
> 
> View attachment 216986
> 
> 
> That view is of the service area if you look left out of your villa.  If you look straight ahead or to the right you see the usual beautiful trees.


It is not so much about the view as it is the sound of the truck backing up and banging the dumpster that bothers me. Don't know what time the truck comes for the villas here, but at my parent's beach condo it was 4am. Oh, fun times.


----------



## jimmytammy

Laura
If you just want to get into a room pronto, and none of it matters, do online check in for sure, this will get you into a room sooner in most cases.  Even then, you can put 2 requests in.  
We like to request a high floor 1st, then ask for other requests.  Our 2nd requests have been like this, lakeside, near an elevator or maybe pool view.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Granny said:


> I think this will work for you.  I would probably ask for "close to the elevators".  Not because it is a long walk to the elevators from any part of VWL, but that request should ensure that you don't get the Dreaded Dumpster View, which is viewable from the last couple of villas at the end of the hall on the bus stop side.
> 
> View attachment 216986
> 
> 
> That view is of the service area if you look left out of your villa.  If you look straight ahead or to the right you see the usual beautiful trees.



Oh Granny, thank you for reminding me of my November 2015 stay.  To be fair, they tried to not give me the dumpster view room, but it was already 4:00 pm, our originally assigned room wasn't ready, and we really needed to get checked in so we could get to MVMCP, so we took one for team and removed the room from circulation so nobody else had to get it.  To be honest, we probably disliked the fact that the floor in the room wasn't level (the drawer's in the dresser were perpetually open due to the tilted floor) more than we disliked the view.  I'd stay in that room anytime though....we love VWL!!!


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

sleepydog25 said:


> As for the tearing up, join the club. Every single time I walk into the main lobby of the Lodge, it evokes such a warmth of feeling and depth of emotion that I can't quite put it into words.



It's truly hard to put into words. This feeling is what made me know we had to buy VWL over the other resorts.  I can't imagine not being able to call a place that gives me that feeling, home.  



sleepydog25 said:


> While perhaps not the highlight of each trip, walking into the lobby at WL certainly has to rank in the top 5 every time. . .perhaps top 3.  I lived in CO, as well, for three years, and it does, indeed, evoke memories of that fine state. Further, I spent four years in AK after that, so the connection is doubly strong. At the risk of boring some of the long-term Groupies who have heard the story before, *luv* and I met for the first time on the beach at WL (which is one reason I will always rue their choice of putting a building up there). It was lightly raining, though the sun was still peeking out from behind a cloud, and she was stunning. We walked down the nature trail a ways, and it was as if all the years leading up to that moment were for a purpose. As you might guess, the trail is also very sentimental to us (and it will likely be paved over for the first third of it. . .sigh). Our first trip back to the World after we met?  Yep, we stayed at VWL. Fast forward a few years and we chose to get married on the small verandah outside the 4th floor. That few days of our trip, it rained quite a bit, especially around noon (when our ceremony was planned).  Sure enough, an hour before the ceremony, it came a gully-washer. . .but cleared up for about half an hour right before we started.  Sun and dripping water, but the garlands were in place, as well as the officiant, family, and photographer.  Perfect.  So, yes, WL has a very special place in our hearts and minds.  We bought a contract before the wedding and added 50 pts later.  It's our home.:



What an incredibly wonderful story.  Thank you for sharing with us newbies.


----------



## ArielSRL

A couple of other questions for you experts: Is there a small freezer section in the fridge in the studio? My boys like the frozen Kellogg's waffles and pancakes for breakfast but I wasn't sure if there would be a place to keep them frozen if I happen to have those delivered. And is the coffee maker just a regular type? Just trying to figure out if I can bring some regular grounds as we will only get 1 coffee set up, correct?

TIA!


----------



## sleepydog25

ArielSRL said:


> A couple of other questions for you experts: Is there a small freezer section in the fridge in the studio? My boys like the frozen Kellogg's waffles and pancakes for breakfast but I wasn't sure if there would be a place to keep them frozen if I happen to have those delivered. And is the coffee maker just a regular type? Just trying to figure out if I can bring some regular grounds as we will only get 1 coffee set up, correct?
> 
> TIA!


There is a small freezer in the studio fridge; however, I don't know that it holds much more than a couple of ice trays or the like. As I recall, they're a very small part of an already very small fridge.  As for the coffee makers, they are your typical drip-style. We bring our own grinder, beans, and filters to make coffee in the room. It's way better that way and no worries about whether we need to be replenished. Though you didn't ask, we also used bottled water for the coffee since the FL water isn't the best for making an acceptable pot o' java.


----------



## ArielSRL

sleepydog25 said:


> There is a small freezer in the studio fridge; however, I don't know that it holds much more than a couple of ice trays or the like. As I recall, they're a very small part of an already very small fridge.  As for the coffee makers, they are your typical drip-style. We bring our own grinder, beans, and filters to make coffee in the room. It's way better that way and no worries about whether we need to be replenished. Though you didn't ask, we also used bottled water for the coffee since the FL water isn't the best for making an acceptable pot o' java.


Thank you!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Birthdays!!!  We have Birthdays!!!*

*Happy Birthday @twokats!!!

Happy Birthday @claire_ont!!!

 *​


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hold on here - are my VWL room woes being discussed without me?!  How I get my favorite little words at check in of "we saw your requests and don't quite have that but have this instead......"?  Trees!   How I've tried both "view of lake"  and "view of pool" - studio, 1BR, 2BR I try - and always walk in to my lovely "view of trees"?    



Granny said:


> *Laura*...This is totally a subjective thing.  You're going in July, right?  So some construction probably still going on viewable (and hearable) from the villas.  Some people like to look at construction along with Bay Lake.  Others like quiet and beauty of the trees on the "bus stop" side.
> 
> The resort is so small that even the villas at the hall furthest from the elevators are pretty close.  But some people like to request "close to the elevators".
> 
> We tend to request an upper floor since we don't mind the closed in balconies that come with some of the top floor villas.  But really the only true decision to make is whether to request the lake side (odd number rooms ) or the other side (even number rooms) as well as upper or lower floors.  The more general you make the request, the better your chances of getting it.  Though our last trip we got the "bus stop" side even though we requested the other half of the resort!   It was fine.
> 
> Of course, *@KAT4DISNEY *holds the record for not getting any requests filled for many years.   Not sure what she did to get on the bad side of the room assigners.





lauralarissa said:


> I think I'm just going to request first available and hope for the best!
> 
> What is KAT4DISNEY 's record? You've got me intrigued?





sleepydog25 said:


> I echo *Granny's *wise words. If you're anxious to simply get into a room, then I'd definitely just do first available and see what happens.  We like the lake side, both before the construction and now as it's ongoing since it does afford views of the water, EWP, and even some of the higher explosions of Wishes if you lean out on your balcony a bit.  But, your idea is absolutely a good one.  As for *KAT*, she'll likely be along at some point to explain, but in short, just think of the words "opposite pixie dust."



Maybe it's that I don't _always _stay there so I'm on the "no lake for you" list.  My last stay they teased me - didn't give me my bus side - instead I got to look at the main lodge building.  Closer but still not to be.  It wasn't that way before DVC so maybe there is hope that I shall once again see that lake again from the main building.  Does that get me on the Groupie naughty list even talking about that?  

However, unlike most everybody else who posts on the DIS, the room assignor at BWV DOES seem to like me so I'm not on everyone's naughty list.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Does that get me on the Groupie naughty list even talking about that?



*Kathy* .... that seems to be a really long list and quite crowded with Groupies.


----------



## Granny

* Happy Birthday twokats!!! 



*
**​*


 Happy Birthday claire_ont!!!  





.*


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday twokats!!!!
Happy Birthday claire_ont!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> *Kathy* .... that seems to be a really long list and quite crowded with Groupies.



Off to the dumpster view for me.  Or perhaps the studio with no balcony.


----------



## ArielSRL

Ok, I'm here to bother you all with more questions. I may well drive you all crazy before June but you all are an absolute wealth of info! 

To make a short story, long....

Let's talk laundry! *Is the laundry room on the bottom floor? About how long does it take to wash, as well as dry?* Basically I got spoiled in a 1 bedroom at SSR last year with the washer/dryer in room. I washed and dried a load of clothes every night! 

We will be there for 8 nights in June. Last June, I had us wearing 2 sets of clothes every day just because of how sweaty we all got, so I am figuring the same for this year. None of us have enough bottoms for 2 a day (shirts, probably for me and maybe my boys but not DH), so laundry will be required. Either every day or once every two days.

We will take a midday break every day. My oldest doesn't nap so he and I will most likely hit the pool every day, while most days, my 3 yr old and DH will stay in and nap. My plan is to start a load washing on the way to the pool. However, I'm not sure about how long a wash cycle takes so I will have an idea if I need to go back and switch it to a dryer before our pool time is done or just on the way back up to the room. Also, not sure how long a dry cycle takes *and does it usually take more than one dry cycle?* If need be, I can drape the clothes around the room to finish drying.

Any and all info is appreciated!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I can confirm the laundry is on the first floor, just around the corner from the elevators in the wing closest to WL.  How long it takes I don't know.  I've spent just a little time in WDW laundry rooms but even that has been more than I would wish to.  There is now an app so you can keep track on if machines are open or not and if they have finished up.  I'd probably allow 1 1/2 hours for the entire process.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> However, unlike most everybody else who posts on the DIS, the room assignor at BWV DOES seem to like me so I'm not on everyone's naughty list.


We'll see what we can do about that. . .

We've had fairly good luck with requests.  Only had dumpster view once many years ago. Other than that, well, here's the quick version. For our wedding, we reserved a 1BR.  We talked to DVC early, re-engaged with them a couple of times before the date (including just days before arriving), and checked into the resort in person.  We'd requested high floor, lake side ("and, pssst, this is our _wedding_") so were excited. The CM spent a few minutes in the back room, and when she returned she was all smiles:  "You've got a great room! Great views!"  Not so much.  Second floor.   It WAS lake side but nearing dumpster view territory. Awful?  No.  Pixie dust?  Umm, not so much.  

And HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO TWO-KATS and CLAIRE_ONT!!!


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> * Happy Birthday twokats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> **​*
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday claire_ont!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .*



Happy Birthday to you both!


----------



## ArielSRL

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I can confirm the laundry is on the first floor, just around the corner from the elevators in the wing closest to WL.  How long it takes I don't know.  I've spent just a little time in WDW laundry rooms but even that has been more than I would wish to.  There is now an app so you can keep track on if machines are open or not and if they have finished up.  I'd probably allow 1 1/2 hours for the entire process.


Thank you!


----------



## DenLo

ArielSRL said:


> . . .
> 
> We will take a midday break every day. My oldest doesn't nap so he and I will most likely hit the pool every day, while most days, my 3 yr old and DH will stay in and nap. My plan is to start a load washing on the way to the pool. However, I'm not sure about how long a wash cycle takes so I will have an idea if I need to go back and switch it to a dryer before our pool time is done or just on the way back up to the room. Also, not sure how long a dry cycle takes *and does it usually take more than one dry cycle?* If need be, I can drape the clothes around the room to finish drying.
> 
> Any and all info is appreciated!!



I would be very surprised if your laundry would take more than one dry cycle.  We always use the DVC laundry rooms and it has been our experience that the clothes are dry before the cycle ends by around 10 to 15 minutes.


----------



## Granny

Ariel...you've gotten great replies and information regarding the laundry facilities at VWL.    But....



ArielSRL said:


> We will be there for 8 nights in June. Last June, I had us wearing 2 sets of clothes every day just because of how sweaty we all got, so I am figuring the same for this year. None of us have enough bottoms for 2 a day (shirts, probably for me and maybe my boys but not DH), so laundry will be required. Either every day or once every two days.



Laundry every day or every other day while on vacation?   

I think I'd rather take an extra bag of luggage and pay the extra luggage fee!  I mean, if you can do your laundry during normally scheduled pool time then great.   I have to admit that we are spoiled like you described with the 1BR with in-room laundry.  

Please understand I'm not trying to give you a hard time, I just have been blessed to avoid using the public laundry facilities during our DVC stays.  I'm sure you'll work it into your schedule just fine.


----------



## ArielSRL

DenLo said:


> I would be very surprised if your laundry would take more than one dry cycle.  We always use the DVC laundry rooms and it has been our experience that the clothes are dry before the cycle ends by around 10 to 15 minutes.



Thank you!!



Granny said:


> Ariel...you've gotten great replies and information regarding the laundry facilities at VWL.    But....
> 
> 
> 
> Laundry every day or every other day while on vacation?
> 
> I think I'd rather take an extra bag of luggage and pay the extra luggage fee!  I mean, if you can do your laundry during normally scheduled pool time then great.   I have to admit that we are spoiled like you described with the 1BR with in-room laundry.
> 
> Please understand I'm not trying to give you a hard time, I just have been blessed to avoid using the public laundry facilities during our DVC stays.  I'm sure you'll work it into your schedule just fine.



LOL. I get what you are saying and we actually drive so no luggage fees! But I am being honest when I say I don't have enough skorts (which is what I wear at Disney) to NOT do laundry! Oh and another good reason...I come home to barely any dirty clothes!! I mean, one of the worst things about being home from a Disney trip, besides being home from a Disney trip, is all the laundry! I eliminate that hassle!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> We'll see what we can do about that. . .


----------



## Lakegirl

Every two days is a lot.  We did it half way through our stay in April, I would agree with the 1 1/2 hours total.  At the most two hours.  Everything is pretty lightweight so it dries quickly.  I heard about the apps and that sounds great  don't think it was there when we were there.  I hate doing laundry while on vacation but we don't have enough clothes fot two sets a day either.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> View attachment 217214


----------



## DiznyDi

Birthdays!?

Wishing TwoKats a very Happy Birthday! (Hi to Katie)

and a very Happy Birthday to Claire_Ont, too!


----------



## jimmytammy

Ariel,
We tend to veer off from time to time about all things VWLish, but thats because we are that kind of thread.  In other words, we like each other, so much so, we share our lives, our triumphs and tragedies.  
You are not going to drive us crazy.  You ask all the questions you need, we are here for you!


----------



## DiznyDi

Laundry:  Please check both washer and dryer carefully prior to use, even if someone has just removed their clothing.  I've ruined my daughters shirt with chewing gum, in the dryer.  And a red crayon in the wash wasn't very nice either.  Fortunately the chewing gum was confined to just one garment.  It could have been a real mess.  Unfortunately there was nothing we could do but to toss the shirt.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Ariel,
> We tend to veer off from time to time about all things VWLish, but thats because we are that kind of thread.  In other words, we like each other, so much so, we share our lives, our triumphs and tragedies.
> You are not going to drive us crazy.  You ask all the questions you need, we are here for you!


Yes, we're a VWL Support Group as much as a Groupie thread.


----------



## lauralarissa

I'm loving this group!!  You guys are so friendly and informative! I can't wait to see the resort especially the lobby. My only fear is that I'll love it so much I won't want to stay anywhere else!


----------



## ArielSRL

Lakegirl said:


> Every two days is a lot.  We did it half way through our stay in April, I would agree with the 1 1/2 hours total.  At the most two hours.  Everything is pretty lightweight so it dries quickly.  I heard about the apps and that sounds great  don't think it was there when we were there.  I hate doing laundry while on vacation but we don't have enough clothes fot two sets a day either.



Thank you!



jimmytammy said:


> Ariel,
> We tend to veer off from time to time about all things VWLish, but thats because we are that kind of thread.  In other words, we like each other, so much so, we share our lives, our triumphs and tragedies.
> You are not going to drive us crazy.  You ask all the questions you need, we are here for you!



Thank you! I am loving this thread!


----------



## sleepydog25

lauralarissa said:


> I'm loving this group!!  You guys are so friendly and informative! I can't wait to see the resort especially the lobby. *My only fear is that I'll love it so much I won't want to stay anywhere else!*


Yep, yep, yep, yep, yep. . .that pretty much sums it up.  We call it "VWL-itis."


----------



## ottawagreg

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Off to the dumpster view for me.  Or perhaps the studio with no balcony.







this was my view a few years ago.  it ain't all bad, but you would deserve better


----------



## pmaurer74

lauralarissa said:


> I'm loving this group!!  You guys are so friendly and informative! I can't wait to see the resort especially the lobby. My only fear is that I'll love it so much I won't want to stay anywhere else!


that is a side effect...


----------



## Granny

ottawagreg said:


> this was my view a few years ago.  it ain't all bad, but you would deserve better





*Greg*....that wasn't the view from your VWL villa balcony, was it?  It looks different than the VWL Dumpster View.  The view in your picture looks more like a Wilderness Lodge standard view?  I guess I could be way off on that.

Here's what I've always associated with the Dreaded Dumpster View...you have to look left out your balcony to see this view from the last couple of villas on each floor on the bus side.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ottawagreg said:


> this was my view a few years ago.  it ain't all bad, but you would deserve better



Whew - I didn't realize there was a view quite like that at VWL with it cut back into the building.  Shh - don't tell the room assignor but so far the only view I've had of the dumpsters was when I walked back along the path to that area and looked thru the gate. 
I saw this:


----------



## jimmytammy

lauralarissa said:


> I'm loving this group!!  You guys are so friendly and informative! I can't wait to see the resort especially the lobby. My only fear is that I'll love it so much I won't want to stay anywhere else!


Lets hope not I always thought this way until I did realize I could stay at other places and still pine for the Lodge.  And I still do.  Its been a while since we have stayed at VWL, but its #1 in my heart for the place I long to be.  



sleepydog25 said:


> Yep, yep, yep, yep, yep. . .that pretty much sums it up.  We call it "VWL-itis."


Thats it!


----------



## DiznyDi

Whatever your plans, I hope all Groupies enjoy a great week-end!

DDaughter and I are in single digits!  We didn't receive the letter about the opening of Geyser Point Bar and Grill.  On my email yesterday to do online checkin, it said to be sure to go to GPB&G if we were hungry.  I was afraid we'd miss the opening by a few days - but maybe not.


----------



## Flossbolna

Happy belated Birthday @twokats!!

Happy belated Birthday @claire_ont!!

@lauralarissa I think half of the fun of WDW is to try out different resort. Even if you have one overall favorite, all the other ones have really wonderful things to offer, too! For example, I never had any desire to stay at Saratoga Springs and then one year we changed our plans very late and this was the only one available. I ended up loving it! Just like you would not go to the MK and only ride Space Mountain over and over again, even if you could! 

@DiznyDi how exciting that your trip is coming up so soon - and maybe you can even eat at GPB&G!!! I hope we will see pictures, if you do!


----------



## wildernessDad

We'll, I have an interview next Friday for a job in Orlando.  I sent the recruiter my resume and she came back a few days later saying that they want me to fly down for an interview.  No phone interview.  Just come on down.  We'll see how it goes. I'm not counting any chickens just yet.


----------



## Flossbolna

wildernessDad said:


> We'll, I have an interview next Friday for a job in Orlando.  I sent the recruiter my resume and she came back a few days later saying that they want me to fly down for an interview.  No phone interview.  Just come on down.  We'll see how it goes. I'm not counting any chickens just yet.



Good luck!!


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> We'll, I have an interview next Friday for a job in Orlando.  I sent the recruiter my resume and she came back a few days later saying that they want me to fly down for an interview.  No phone interview.  Just come on down.  We'll see how it goes. I'm not counting any chickens just yet.



Best wishes to you *WDad*!   We'll all keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Hollis; May the force be with you!


----------



## ottawagreg

Granny said:


> *Greg*....that wasn't the view from your VWL villa balcony, was it?  It looks different than the VWL Dumpster View.  The view in your picture looks more like a Wilderness Lodge standard view?  I guess I could be way off on that.
> 
> Here's what I've always associated with the Dreaded Dumpster View...you have to look left out your balcony to see this view from the last couple of villas on each floor on the bus side.
> 
> 
> View attachment 217400


 It was out the window at the very far end of the long hallway, standing at the door to enter the unit.  From the balcony I could see the the shipping container when looking to my right hand.  I always looked to the left toward the south wing of the lodge.  Of course there was still wilderness then.  I assumed the dumpster was there somewhere too.


----------



## ottawagreg

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Whew - I didn't realize there was a view quite like that at VWL with it cut back into the building.  Shh - don't tell the room assignor but so far the only view I've had of the dumpsters was when I walked back along the path to that area and looked thru the gate.
> I saw this:
> 
> http://kdlarson.ze




We see deer on every trip.  They are wonderful animals.  We have them all over our neighborhood.  I hate it when they eat my bushes though.  It is fun to hear other guests ooh and ahh over them as if they have never seen them in the wild.  This gal is probably coming or going from the dumpster looking for for food.

BTW.  I was golfing at Magnolia this last new years week.  I bought a $5 breakfast egg/bacon sandwich near the first tee.  It was half eaten by the time I reached the first green.  I am coming back to my cart and see the tail end of a squirrel sticking out of the compartment in the dash.  And he jumps out and runs off with my breakfast!!


----------



## sleepydog25

wildernessDad said:


> We'll, I have an interview next Friday for a job in Orlando.  I sent the recruiter my resume and she came back a few days later saying that they want me to fly down for an interview.  No phone interview.  Just come on down.  We'll see how it goes. I'm not counting any chickens just yet.


Cool!  Please keep us up-to-date, and best wishes!

*DiznyDi*:  We'll expect a report on the new eatery if a) it's open and b) you visit.  

*Greg*:  We often see deer, as well.  My best time was about four years ago, and I was out for my run in the morning. I stayed on the nature trail as it followed the shoreline and took it all the way to FW.  Despite posted signs saying you are entering an employee area, I still kept to the dirt path as was my habit. The path takes you to one of the employee parking lots and work areas for FW, and just as neared that area, I saw a herd of 6-8 deer browsing on both sides of the path.  They didn't move much as I ran between them and turned toward FW proper.  Very cool!  (And they didn't take a breakfast sammie from me  )


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

And coasting into the last few days of January we get more birthday cake!
*Happy Birthday Jimmy!*
(aka @jimmytammy, aka Gramps)

 ​


----------



## horselover

Lakegirl said:


> Every two days is a lot.  We did it half way through our stay in April, I would agree with the 1 1/2 hours total.  At the most two hours.  Everything is pretty lightweight so it dries quickly.  I heard about the apps and that sounds great  don't think it was there when we were there.  I hate doing laundry while on vacation but we don't have enough clothes fot two sets a day either.



I must be the anomaly.  I really don't mind doing laundry on vacation.  I'd rather go home with clean clothes.  That being said we're usually in a 1 BR which makes it easy.  If I had to schlepp down to the laundry room I might feel differently.  They must have better dryers in the laundry room.  I've yet to dry lanudry at any DVC resort & not have to run it through at least 2 cycles before it's dry.



DiznyDi said:


> Whatever your plans, I hope all Groupies enjoy a great week-end!
> 
> DDaughter and I are in single digits!  We didn't receive the letter about the opening of Geyser Point Bar and Grill.  On my email yesterday to do online checkin, it said to be sure to go to GPB&G if we were hungry.  I was afraid we'd miss the opening by a few days - but maybe not.



Have a wonderful trip Di!       We want a full review & pictures if it's open!



wildernessDad said:


> We'll, I have an interview next Friday for a job in Orlando.  I sent the recruiter my resume and she came back a few days later saying that they want me to fly down for an interview.  No phone interview.  Just come on down.  We'll see how it goes. I'm not counting any chickens just yet.



Good luck WD!


----------



## Granny

And to one of our "old timers" here on the thread...

 *Happy Birthday Jimmy !!!*


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Belated Birthday TwoKats & claire_ont!!!!*


----------



## Corinne

*WDad~best of luck and lots of *


----------



## Corinne

Happy Birthday Jimmy!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JT!!!!!  *


----------



## DiznyDi

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY JIMMY *


----------



## wildernessDad

We'll see.  Dang, I haven't been to an interview in more than 17 years.  They'll probably think I'm too old.  At least my suit still fits me.  I won't have to buy a new one.  Just need a decent pair of shoes...
Plus, it's comfortable being where I am.  I would have to disrupt my lazy lifestyle to move.  But I'll do it, if it's in the cards.


----------



## ArielSRL

horselover said:


> I must be the anomaly. I really don't mind doing laundry on vacation. I'd rather go home with clean clothes. That being said we're usually in a 1 BR which makes it easy. If I had to schlepp down to the laundry room I might feel differently. They must have better dryers in the laundry room. I've yet to dry lanudry at any DVC resort & not have to run it through at least 2 cycles before it's dry.


No, I totally agree with you. I do see your point on the laundry room situation but I'm hoping that it won't be too much of an inconvenience since I'll be running, at least, the older boy down to the pool daily. I think if I do it daily or every 2 days, it'll be small loads so, regardless of performance, it *should* dry quickly.


----------



## sleepydog25

In a 1 or 2BR, we always do a load or two of clothes due to the convenience.  With a studio, I don't think we've ever done a load. For this reason, the kitchen, and the overall spaciousness, we do prefer 1BRs or the occasional splurge to a 2BR.


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JIMMY!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> In a 1 or 2BR, we always do a load or two of clothes due to the convenience.  With a studio, I don't think we've ever done a load. For this reason, the kitchen, and the overall spaciousness, we do prefer 1BRs or the occasional splurge to a 2BR.



I always make use of the washer/ dryer when we're in the larger Villas.  They are more missed when in a studio than the kitchen.


----------



## Minnie_Moo

Enjoyed my New Year's Eve stay at VWL in a 2 bedroom (first stay there)!  Loved the balconies, roominess, and decor.  We moved on to Saratoga Springs for the rest of our stay (love the close parking).  The view of the construction was great, but my photos didn't turn out well enough to warrant posting.  I didn't hate the cabin paint colors!  Even managed to see the early fireworks over the trees from the parking lot and a small glimpse of the late fireworks from our balcony.  Had a nice dinner in Territory Lounge.  Our daughter and son-in-law had a more expensive and leisurely dinner at Artist Point.  We will definitely book here again in the future!


----------



## sleepydog25

Minnie_Moo said:


> Enjoyed my New Year's Eve stay at VWL in a 2 bedroom (first stay there)!  Loved the balconies, roominess, and decor.  We moved on to Saratoga Springs for the rest of our stay (love the close parking).  The view of the construction was great, but my photos didn't turn out well enough to warrant posting.  I didn't hate the cabin paint colors!  Even managed to see the early fireworks over the trees from the parking lot and a small glimpse of the late fireworks from our balcony.  Had a nice dinner in Territory Lounge.  Our daughter and son-in-law had a more expensive and leisurely dinner at Artist Point.  We will definitely book here again in the future!


Hey, *Moo*, glad you had a great time! My first stay at VWL was also a 2BR (cash), and it was such a grand visit, room, and location that I wanted to own there (once I figured out what DVC was all about).  So happy to hear you had such a wonderful experience!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Minnie_Moo said:


> Enjoyed my New Year's Eve stay at VWL in a 2 bedroom (first stay there)!  Loved the balconies, roominess, and decor.  We moved on to Saratoga Springs for the rest of our stay (love the close parking).  The view of the construction was great, but my photos didn't turn out well enough to warrant posting.  I didn't hate the cabin paint colors!  Even managed to see the early fireworks over the trees from the parking lot and a small glimpse of the late fireworks from our balcony.  Had a nice dinner in Territory Lounge.  Our daughter and son-in-law had a more expensive and leisurely dinner at Artist Point.  We will definitely book here again in the future!


We have never eaten in Territory Lounge, must try it someday!


----------



## Corinne

wildernessDad said:


> We'll see.  Dang, I haven't been to an interview in more than 17 years.  They'll probably think I'm too old.  At least my suit still fits me.  I won't have to buy a new one.  Just need a decent pair of shoes...
> Plus, it's comfortable being where I am.  I would have to disrupt my lazy lifestyle to move.  But I'll do it, if it's in the cards.



WDad - in my experience (i am HR), the employer may not think you're too old! Depending on the position, they may very well be interested in hiring a seasoned veteran as opposed to someone with virtually little to no experience.  I wouldn't go in thinking about, or even referring to your age.  Truth be told, they've already seen your resume, and they probably have a good idea of you age anyway. Good luck!


----------



## wildernessDad

Corinne said:


> WDad - in my experience (i am HR), the employer may not think you're too old! Depending on the position, they may very well be interested in hiring a seasoned veteran as opposed to someone with virtually little to no experience.  I wouldn't go in thinking about, or even referring to your age.  Truth be told, they've already seen your resume, and they probably have a good idea of you age anyway. Good luck!


Thanks for the great advice!


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> And coasting into the last few days of January we get more birthday cake!
> *Happy Birthday Jimmy!*
> (aka @jimmytammy, aka Gramps)
> 
> View attachment 217517 ​





Granny said:


> And to one of our "old timers" here on the thread...
> 
> *Happy Birthday Jimmy !!!*





Corinne said:


> *Happy Belated Birthday TwoKats & claire_ont!!!!*





Corinne said:


> Happy Birthday Jimmy!!!!





sleepydog25 said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JT!!!!!  *






DiznyDi said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY JIMMY *





horselover said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JIMMY!!!


Aww, y'all are the best, thanks so much!  Had a great day, worked in shop(pays for my WDW fix, so no problem), went out with my folks(my Mom and I both celebrate having same day birthdays), got some wonderful gifts, great laughs(at my expense, no doubt)and mainly, time spent with my loved ones.  So, at 25, my life is going great!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday @Disney loving Iowan !!!!*
Hope your DL trip was great and that you're having a wonderful Birthday Allison!!!
*
 *​


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Disney Loving Iowan!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

*Hope you're having a great birthday, DL Iowan!!*


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday DLI!!!!!!*


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday DisneyLovingIowan! *


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday DLI !!!*


----------



## jimmytammy

Went to see Travis Tritt last night.  He made it big along with Garth Brooks, Alan Jackson and Clint Black back in late 80s/early 90s. He was great, played for 2 hrs and paid tribute to many artists including Merle Haggard, Johnny Cash and Waylon Jennings to name a few.


----------



## Dizny Dad

OK, once again I was delinquent in visiting our thread on the weekend, so I offer this, although maybe late in some eyes, I am surely early for next year . . . . . . .

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JIMMY!


----------



## Dizny Dad

And . . .   HAPPY BIRTHDAY DisneyLovingIowan !


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> OK, once again I was delinquent in visiting our thread on the weekend, so I offer this, although maybe late in some eyes, I am surely early for next year . . . . . . .
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JIMMY!


Thanks Rich!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Although there are five (5) days before the wheels leave the ground heading south, I think there are only three (3) sleeps left for DiznyDi & DD.  Both begin to physically vibrate with excitement that sleep can evade them!  And you can see they have prepared there Minnie sweaters for the trip.


----------



## Granny

Love that look, Di !!!  

Have a wonderful time.


----------



## DiznyDi

My husband is just too funny!   I even made us some surgical-type red polka dot face masks to wear on the plane.  Unfortunately she and I usually end up sick.......   They even have a cute Minnie bow on them!  We had to co-ordinate our outfits, didn't we?

Thanks, Granny.  We hope to soak up some sun and enjoy a nice leisurely pace.  Florida has got to be better than our 32 degrees and heavy, wet snow.

IF the new Bar and Grill is open, I'll send photos to DDad and he can post.  No computer this trip.

5 days to go.....


----------



## Corinne

Gosh Di, you're so talented!!! Love your matching outfits!

Have a great trip, I know you will!


----------



## jimmytammy

Have fun DiznyDi!!

Dad, what time did you say the party was starting?


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> My husband is just too funny!   I even made us some surgical-type red polka dot face masks to wear on the plane.  Unfortunately she and I usually end up sick.......   They even have a cute Minnie bow on them!  We had to co-ordinate our outfits, didn't we?
> 
> Thanks, Granny.  We hope to soak up some sun and enjoy a nice leisurely pace.  Florida has got to be better than our 32 degrees and heavy, wet snow.
> 
> IF the new Bar and Grill is open, I'll send photos to DDad and he can post.  No computer this trip.
> 
> 5 days to go.....



You're funny Di!  

I read in yesterday's Disney Food Blog they're reporting Geyser Point will open in Feb.  They didn't list a specific date.  Hopefully you'll get lucky.  If I don't pop back on before you leave have a wonderful trip!


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

horselover said:


> You're funny Di!
> 
> I read in yesterday's Disney Food Blog they're reporting Geyser Point will open in Feb.  They didn't list a specific date.  Hopefully you'll get lucky.  If I don't pop back on before you leave have a wonderful trip!



February!  Wow!!!  I am so anxious to hear about the menu and see interior photos.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DiznyDi said:


> My husband is just too funny!   I even made us some surgical-type red polka dot face masks to wear on the plane.  Unfortunately she and I usually end up sick.......   They even have a cute Minnie bow on them!  We had to co-ordinate our outfits, didn't we?
> 
> Thanks, Granny.  We hope to soak up some sun and enjoy a nice leisurely pace.  Florida has got to be better than our 32 degrees and heavy, wet snow.
> 
> IF the new Bar and Grill is open, I'll send photos to DDad and he can post.  No computer this trip.
> 
> 5 days to go.....



How cute Di!  Have a great trip and hope those Minnie Masks keep you healthy!


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy said:


> Went to see Travis Tritt last night.  He made it big along with Garth Brooks, Alan Jackson and Clint Black back in late 80s/early 90s. He was great, played for 2 hrs and paid tribute to many artists including Merle Haggard, Johnny Cash and Waylon Jennings to name a few.


That sounds like a wonderful concert!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Just posted on the WL resorts board - 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/02/geyser-point-bar-grill-opening-feb-13.html

*"Geyser Point Bar & Grill Opening Feb. 13 at Wilderness Lodge*
Wednesday, February 01, 2017 | Posted by OTPN Administrator





The Walt Disney World Resort just announced that the new _Geyser Point Bar & Grill_ will officially open its doors to Guests on Monday, February 13 at Disney's Wilderness Lodge. At this location, Guests can settle back and relax at our open-air pool bar and grill located along the water’s edge of Disney’s Wilderness Lodge. Cedar beams and natural stone will create a rustic setting reminiscent of the Pacific Northwest. Artisanal Pacific Northwest distilleries are the foundation for the refreshing pool bar cocktails.



While sipping a cool libation, Guests can also select from an assortment of unique small plates including our signature Shrimp on a Wire with Miso-Lime Vinaigrette, Togarashi, Shishito Peppers, and Chili-Aïoli.






At the quick-service walk-up window, Guests will be able to discover a taste of the wilderness—from the Bison Burger with Tillamook Cheddar (a nod to the Pacific Northwest) and House-smoked Salmon BLT with Lemon-Caper Mayonnaise to a delicious Grilled Portobello, Zucchini, Roasted Red Peppers, Tomato, and Multi-Grain Salad with Goat Cheese. Sweet treats include Chocolate Brownie Mousse with Caramel Popcorn and Toasted Meringue and a house-made seasonal pie.

_Roaring Fork Snacks_ and the nearby _Trout Pass Pool Bar_ will be closed for refurbishment effective Monday, Feb. 13. The location will reopen with a fresh look later in 2017. During that time, the new _Geyser Point Pool Bar & Grill_ will serve breakfast, lunch and dinner as well as specialty cocktails, beer and wine. Territory Lounge will also continue to be available for Guests’ enjoyment."


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Am I the only one that remains a little confused over this new food service?  Open air bar and grill - I don't know - I think I'd prefer closed actually.  Cold during cool months, wind, possibly bugs.  I'm trying to think of any other place at the resorts like that that isn't a pool bar window other than Mickey's Backyard BBQ and the Luau.  So I guess it's a revved up oversized pool bar?


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Am I the only one that remains a little confused over this new food service?  Open air bar and grill - I don't know - I think I'd prefer closed actually.  Cold during cool months, wind, possibly bugs.  I'm trying to think of any other place at the resorts like that that isn't a pool bar window other than Mickey's Backyard BBQ and the Luau.  So I guess it's a revved up oversized pool bar?



*Kathy*...I think you are correct.  They are definitely positioning it as a pool bar.  I am thinking something very much like Hurricane Hanna's at Stormalong Bay pool at BC. 


This picture of Hurricane Hanna's menu was taken in 2015 so I'm sure the prices are outdated.  But probably some similar type of food offerings.


----------



## Starwind

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Am I the only one that remains a little confused over this new food service?  Open air bar and grill - I don't know - I think I'd prefer closed actually.  Cold during cool months, wind, possibly bugs.  I'm trying to think of any other place at the resorts like that that isn't a pool bar window other than Mickey's Backyard BBQ and the Luau.  So I guess it's a revved up oversized pool bar?



yeah, i keep thinking of all the bugs that used to hang along the beach and at the boat launch dock in the evening/night...  would be downright unpleasant waiting in line and eating outdoors.

SW


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I know I need to see it in person but in seeing the picture again I am feeling such disappointment that by all appearances they did not take full advantage of the views of Bay Lake.  The beach is gone and this is it.  Ok, I'm sure it has to be more than it looks like (she says with fingers crossed but not yet convinced).

Maybe there will be an earlier soft opening so Di can see it and report back!


----------



## DizptchrAJ

Disney passed ROFR today!!!.. Its a small contract but we are officially in as owners at Boulder Ridge Wilderness Lodge.  We will buy some more points in the future if they come up or even direct to make it a more practical amount of points but.... YAY!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DizptchrAJ said:


> Disney passed ROFR today!!!.. Its a small contract but we are officially in as owners at Boulder Ridge Wilderness Lodge.  We will buy some more points in the future if they come up or even direct to make it a more practical amount of points but.... YAY!!



Congratulations!


----------



## TCRAIG

DizptchrAJ said:


> Disney passed ROFR today!!!.. Its a small contract but we are officially in as owners at Boulder Ridge Wilderness Lodge.  We will buy some more points in the future if they come up or even direct to make it a more practical amount of points but.... YAY!!


CONGRATS and WELCOME!


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just posted on the WL resorts board -
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/02/geyser-point-bar-grill-opening-feb-13.html
> 
> *"Geyser Point Bar & Grill Opening Feb. 13 at Wilderness Lodge*
> Wednesday, February 01, 2017 | Posted by OTPN Administrator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Walt Disney World Resort just announced that the new _Geyser Point Bar & Grill_ will officially open its doors to Guests on Monday, February 13 at Disney's Wilderness Lodge. At this location, Guests can settle back and relax at our open-air pool bar and grill located along the water’s edge of Disney’s Wilderness Lodge. Cedar beams and natural stone will create a rustic setting reminiscent of the Pacific Northwest. Artisanal Pacific Northwest distilleries are the foundation for the refreshing pool bar cocktails.
> 
> 
> 
> While sipping a cool libation, Guests can also select from an assortment of unique small plates including our signature Shrimp on a Wire with Miso-Lime Vinaigrette, Togarashi, Shishito Peppers, and Chili-Aïoli.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the quick-service walk-up window, Guests will be able to discover a taste of the wilderness—from the Bison Burger with Tillamook Cheddar (a nod to the Pacific Northwest) and House-smoked Salmon BLT with Lemon-Caper Mayonnaise to a delicious Grilled Portobello, Zucchini, Roasted Red Peppers, Tomato, and Multi-Grain Salad with Goat Cheese. Sweet treats include Chocolate Brownie Mousse with Caramel Popcorn and Toasted Meringue and a house-made seasonal pie.
> 
> _Roaring Fork Snacks_ and the nearby _Trout Pass Pool Bar_ will be closed for refurbishment effective Monday, Feb. 13. The location will reopen with a fresh look later in 2017. During that time, the new _Geyser Point Pool Bar & Grill_ will serve breakfast, lunch and dinner as well as specialty cocktails, beer and wine. Territory Lounge will also continue to be available for Guests’ enjoyment."


Thanks for the info! I'm still not sure how I feel about this. At least it sounds like roaring fork is just getting a refurb and will reopen. Stinks that guests have to eat outside now until that is finished though.


----------



## DiznyDi

*DizptchrAJ* Congratulations on your new ownership! Welcome Home and  to the Groupies!

(3 more sleeps)


----------



## jimmytammy

DizptchrAJ said:


> Disney passed ROFR today!!!.. Its a small contract but we are officially in as owners at Boulder Ridge Wilderness Lodge.  We will buy some more points in the future if they come up or even direct to make it a more practical amount of points but.... YAY!!


Congratulations and Welcome to the Groupies!!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Welcome Home DizptchrAJ !


----------



## sleepydog25

DizptchrAJ said:


> Disney passed ROFR today!!!.. Its a small contract but we are officially in as owners at Boulder Ridge Wilderness Lodge.  We will buy some more points in the future if they come up or even direct to make it a more practical amount of points but.... YAY!!


*Congrats! * Even a few points means you can call VWL home!

*GP*:  As for the new eatery--GP--the few items they mention seem a nice selection with nods to the Northwest. Although they do call it an open-air venue, I do wonder if they might not have some seating inside, as well.  I agree that simply based on what we've seen in the rendering and read online, they might have underachieved on this one. The beach was darn near sacred for me, and if what replaces it is only going to be "okay," I'll be disappointed.  Still, I will reserve judgment until I can experience it in person this May.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> *Congrats! * Even a few points means you can call VWL home!
> 
> *GP*:  As for the new eatery--GP--the few items they mention seem a nice selection with nods to the Northwest. Although they do call it an open-air venue, I do wonder if they might not have some seating inside, as well.  I agree that simply based on what we've seen in the rendering and read online, they might have underachieved on this one. The beach was darn near sacred for me, and if what replaces it is only going to be "okay," I'll be disappointed.  Still, I will reserve judgment until I can experience it in person this May.



If you look closely at the picture sleepy you see that the walls - that seem to be there to block the view - only go part way up so even if it's covered seating it will be "open air" the way I interpret it.  Reminds me of a county park shelter - then you can wander over to the quarry pool that isn't really a quarry.    (shhh - stop writing what you're thinking  It'll be nice, just still annoyed with the loss of beach and the trees)


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Garden Rocks schedule announced! (or DIS news leads me to believe just announced but maybe not)  My cousin and I will be seeing The Orchestra.  Never have before so that'll be fun.  Still a few groups listed here that I've always hoped would be there when I was.  Makes me itch to book another trip.  hehe 


March 3-4 – Jon Secada – “Just Another Day”
March 5-6 – Dennis DeYoung – The Music of STYX – “Grand Illusion”
March 10-13 – Pointer Sisters – “I’m So Excited”
March 17-18 – Simple Plan – “Welcome to My Life” – NEW
March 19-20 – Plain White T’s – “Hey There Delilah”
March 24-27 – Night Ranger – “Sister Christian“
March 31-April 3 – Little River Band – “Reminiscing”
April 7-10 – Blood, Sweat & Tears featuring Bo Bice – “Spinning Wheel”
April 14-17 – Gin Blossoms – “Hey Jealousy”
April 21-24 – The Orchestra starring former members of ELO – “Evil Woman”
April 28-29 – Exposé – “Point of No Return” – NEW
April 30-May 1 – Berlin featuring Terri Nunn – “Take My Breath Away” – NEW
May 5-8 – STARSHIP starring Mickey Thomas – “We Built This City”
May 12-15 – The Guess Who – “American Woman”
May 19-22 – Herman’s Hermits starring Peter Noone – “I’m Henry VIII, I Am”
May 26-29 – The Spinners – “Working My Way Back To You”


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

KAT4DISNEY said:


> If you look closely at the picture sleepy you see that the walls - that seem to be there to block the view - only go part way up so even if it's covered seating it will be "open air" the way I interpret it.  Reminds me of a county park shelter - then you can wander over to the quarry pool that isn't really a quarry.    (shhh - stop writing what you're thinking  It'll be nice, just still annoyed with the loss of beach and the trees)



The part with the walls still has me confused. Why cover up a gorgeous view? Even if it's for trash or other storage areas it seems like lake front was bad positioning. We will see.


----------



## Flossbolna

When I was at the DVC Member Meeting in December they showed a video of the new pool and Geysir Point Bar and Grill. It was an artist rendering computer animated fly-over/through. There definitely was an indoor space with seats that was being shown. I am quite sure that some of it looked like typical counter service table seating area, while the other half of the indoor space looked like a bar/lounge type. I seem to remember that those inside spaces looked different from the outside under roof spaces. But since we were not allowed to take video of that and since I am a rule follower, I cannot verify it totally. But I think my group would have noted if we had gotten the impression that it was all open air.


----------



## Lakegirl

DizptchrAJ said:


> Disney passed ROFR today!!!.. Its a small contract but we are officially in as owners at Boulder Ridge Wilderness Lodge.  We will buy some more points in the future if they come up or even direct to make it a more practical amount of points but.... YAY!!


Congratulations and Welcome Home!!


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Garden Rocks schedule announced! (or DIS news leads me to believe just announced but maybe not)  My cousin and I will be seeing The Orchestra.  Never have before so that'll be fun.  Still a few groups listed here that I've always hoped would be there when I was.  Makes me itch to book another trip.  hehe
> 
> 
> March 3-4 – Jon Secada – “Just Another Day”
> March 5-6 – Dennis DeYoung – The Music of STYX – “Grand Illusion”
> March 10-13 – Pointer Sisters – “I’m So Excited”
> March 17-18 – Simple Plan – “Welcome to My Life” – NEW
> March 19-20 – Plain White T’s – “Hey There Delilah”
> March 24-27 – Night Ranger – “Sister Christian“
> March 31-April 3 – Little River Band – “Reminiscing”
> April 7-10 – Blood, Sweat & Tears featuring Bo Bice – “Spinning Wheel”
> April 14-17 – Gin Blossoms – “Hey Jealousy”
> April 21-24 – The Orchestra starring former members of ELO – “Evil Woman”
> April 28-29 – Exposé – “Point of No Return” – NEW
> April 30-May 1 – Berlin featuring Terri Nunn – “Take My Breath Away” – NEW
> May 5-8 – STARSHIP starring Mickey Thomas – “We Built This City”
> May 12-15 – The Guess Who – “American Woman”
> May 19-22 – Herman’s Hermits starring Peter Noone – “I’m Henry VIII, I Am”
> May 26-29 – The Spinners – “Working My Way Back To You”


We saw The Orchestra a couple trips back and they were really good.  I saw the original ELO in early 80s and IMO, these guys do a great rendition.

We will be there for The Plain White T's, can't say Im overly excited about that one(may or may not attend), then I saw Nightranger was going to be there last leg of our trip.  We are going to a Braves-Tigers game in Lakeland on the 24th, and originally planned on heading home on the 25th.  Re-thinking this now, as I have seen them twice at WDW, once locally, and they rock!

Our may trip, though not a Hermans Hermits fan, still looking forward to see them, plus The Spinners, thats more from my time


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Our may trip, though not a *Hermans Hermits* fan, still looking forward to see them, plus *The Spinners*, thats more from my time


Wow, those are really, really old bands. . .


----------



## horselover

DizptchrAJ said:


> Disney passed ROFR today!!!.. Its a small contract but we are officially in as owners at Boulder Ridge Wilderness Lodge.  We will buy some more points in the future if they come up or even direct to make it a more practical amount of points but.... YAY!!



Congratulations!  I think you meant to say VWL.      Yes, many of us are stubbornly clinging to the ORIGINAL never to replicated or replaced name.  DVC is free to call it whatever they want.  My contracts say VWL.    

Happy Friday groupies!


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Congratulations!  I think you meant to say VWL.      Yes, many of us are stubbornly clinging to the ORIGINAL never to replicated or replaced name.  DVC is free to call it whatever they want.  My contracts say VWL.
> 
> Happy Friday groupies!


Weird to think that your contract says (Boulder Ridge Villas) on it, *DizptchrAJ*.  We're all so used to hearing VWL; regardless, it's the same home and we all love it.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

This was taken today.  They finished putting the stucco/sand coat on some of the boulders near the new hot tub area and have already stained some of the boulders.  They will be putting a clear coat on shortly to seal the stucco.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> , plus The Spinners, thats more from my time



And here I thought we were of a similar age Jimmy!  But I grew up falling asleep to Peter Paul and Mary singing Puff the Magic Dragon and the Beatles on their Magical Mystery Tour.  

We've also enjoyed Night Ranger a couple of times at Epcot.  Plain White T's - I had to look up.


----------



## sleepydog25

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> This was taken today.  They finished putting the stucco/sand coat on some of the boulders near the new hot tub area and have already stained some of the boulders.  They will be putting a clear coat on shortly to seal the stucco.


From this angle, it looks very crowded.  Perhaps it will feel less so once done.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

sleepydog25 said:


> From this angle, it looks very crowded.  Perhaps it will feel less so once done.



I say this with me coming to terms with what we've already lost in the "wilderness" department, but I do feel that it will be nice when completed and they have made some effort here to try to create a nice final product.  Surely it won't be to everybody's liking, but one thing is for sure, they have certainly put more into this Orlando-based "DVC" pool than any other on site.  Clearly it is no longer going to be our quiet Hidden Springs pool regardless of how we feel about it. 

Also, they have definitely made a lot of progress as of late and I'm more confident in saying that this will be done by summer as they've announced........initially, I was quite skeptical of the timing.  I do think a lot of it has to do with them expecting Poly to be sold out by Nov/Dec and maybe some orders were given to get the loose ends tied-up at CCV so they can start selling.  I realize the permits initially showed end of 2017 or early 2018 anyway, but it just seemed that things were lagging for awhile there, IMO.


----------



## horselover

And my second attempt at BLT just got ROFRd too.             DVD clearly doesn't want my money so I guess I'll just keep it.  Still a little bummed though.  We really wanted to do our first NYE trip this year.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> And my second attempt at BLT just got ROFRd too.             DVD clearly doesn't want my money so I guess I'll just keep it.  Still a little bummed though.  We really wanted to do our first NYE trip this year.



I said it on the ROFR thread but I'll say it again Bad, bad Mouse.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday WildernessDad!!!
 
To Infinity and Beyond!!!*​


----------



## Dean Marino

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> This was taken today.  They finished putting the stucco/sand coat on some of the boulders near the new hot tub area and have already stained some of the boulders.  They will be putting a clear coat on shortly to seal the stucco.



I like that photo for another reason.....

Notice how a separate construction wall has appeared between the pool area, and Geyser Point?  They need this, if GP is going to go through a rushed opening to fill in for Roaring Forks.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday WildernessDad!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Wow, those are really, really old bands. . .






KAT4DISNEY said:


> And here I thought we were of a similar age Jimmy!  But I grew up falling asleep to Peter Paul and Mary singing Puff the Magic Dragon and the Beatles on their Magical Mystery Tour.
> I do remember Puff the Magic Dragon but was more in tune with Beatles Yesterday...in other words, we are close in age KAT, I just turned 25
> 
> We've also enjoyed Night Ranger a couple of times at Epcot.  Plain White T's - I had to look up.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

@Dean Marino, I did see that wall sneak into the photo too. You're right, with only 10 days to go until the Feb 13 GP open, they'll want to make sure everyone stays safe (and prevent some of those darn Groupies from going on secret exploration missions under the cover of darkness).


----------



## DiznyDi

horselover said:


> And my second attempt at BLT just got ROFRd too.             DVD clearly doesn't want my money so I guess I'll just keep it.  Still a little bummed though.  We really wanted to do our first NYE trip this year.



So sorry Julie


----------



## DiznyDi

Wishing wildernessDad a very Happy Birthday!

2 more sleeps.....


----------



## sleepydog25

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, WDAD!!*


----------



## twokats

KAT4DISNEY said:


> ​


*Happy Birthday @twokats!!!*​


Granny said:


> *.*


* Happy Birthday twokats!!! *


jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday twokats!!!!





sleepydog25 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO TWO-KATS





horselover said:


> Happy Birthday to you both!





DiznyDi said:


> Birthdays!?
> Wishing TwoKats a very Happy Birthday! (Hi to Katie)





Flossbolna said:


> Happy belated Birthday @twokats!!





Corinne said:


> *Happy Belated Birthday TwoKats!!!!*



I know I am late to my own party, but I thank y'all very much for all the wishes.  The actual birthday was great since we were on the Disney Magic enjoying a short cruise, just my darling husband and myself.  
Unfortunately, a sinus infection that I had in December and did not totally get rid of reared it's ugly head when we returned and I have been sick for the week after my birthday.  
Di, Kati said Hi back to you!  She was very happy to hear from you!!

*
Happy Birthday Jimmy!  ​*Jimmy, hope it was great​
Happy Birthday Disney Loving Iowan!!!!  Hope yours was good also

Happy Birthday WildernessDad!!!!  Hope it was a good one




wildernessDad said:


> We'll, I have an interview next Friday for a job in Orlando.  I sent the recruiter my resume and she came back a few days later saying that they want me to fly down for an interview.  No phone interview.  Just come on down.  We'll see how it goes. I'm not counting any chickens just yet.



The very best of luck on your interview.


----------



## jimmytammy

Thank you twokats!  It was a great one
Hope you feel better soon
Tell Kati Hi from The Whitesells


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday WDad!*


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> Wishing wildernessDad a very Happy Birthday!
> 
> 2 more sleeps.....



And now it's only one!   Have a wonderful trip!   


HAPPY BIRTHDAY WILDERNESS DAD!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday W Dad !!!  *


----------



## Granny

These pictures were posted by Cosmos on another site that has lots of Info about DVC.  They were taken on February 2 of the CMs getting acquainted with Geyser Point.  Also some new pictures of the pool construction.


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> These pictures were posted by Cosmos on another site that has lots of Info about DVC.  They were taken on February 2 of the CMs getting acquainted with Geyser Point.  Also some new pictures of the pool construction.



Can't see them.


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> Can't see them.




Should work now.  Sorry about that.


----------



## ArielSRL

Granny said:


> These pictures were posted by Cosmos on another site that has lots of Info about DVC.  They were taken on February 2 of the CMs getting acquainted with Geyser Point.  Also some new pictures of the pool construction.
> 
> View attachment 218656 View attachment 218657View attachment 218664
> View attachment 218659 View attachment 218660 View attachment 218661 View attachment 218662 View attachment 218663


Great photos of the progress!


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> Should work now.  Sorry about that.



Thanks Granny!  Looking forward to seeing pics of the inside.  Maybe Di will get lucky & have a soft opening.  That boulder wall though.


----------



## wildernessDad

Thanks for the birthday wishes.  Well, I had my job interview yesterday and I think it went well.  I should know something in about 3 weeks or so.  Hopefully sooner.  I would love to work there and it would work out great for our situation.  So, maybe I'll become an Orlando, FL resident!  We shall see.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

The Water Tower seems to be in the wrong location.  Think they'd assemble it and then move it to the pool?


----------



## sleepydog25

Good to see more pics, *Granny*, even if they make me sigh a little more.  Good question, *KAT*, but I'd guess you're correct.  And, we'll keep our fingers crossed *wDad*!


----------



## Flossbolna

Sorry for being so negative... But I have to say I hate that pool building!! Why the hell do they have to make it a modern take on rustic design! It is even sticking out more there than on the cabins. How does that go with the theme of an old railway quarry. Why does it not look like a railway shed or something like that???

Also, I am not convinced what to think about the open air refillable mug station. Yes, it will be nice to get something from there when you are at the pool. But considering how rainy the Florida climate is, this does not seem the best option.

@wildernessDad Happy Birthday and hopefully you were able to convince them in your interview! Good luck!


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> Maybe Di will get lucky & have a soft opening.  That boulder wall though.



That boulder wall should help keep the riff raff out of our pool! 

But it does occur to me that the first floor of VWL villas in the pool area are going to be looking at a lot of "rocks".  I guess our thoughts about the new theming will be coming quite true.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The Water Tower seems to be in the wrong location.  Think they'd assemble it and then move it to the pool?



I can't think that it makes any sense stuck there next to Teton rental building.  I think you're right about them moving it into the pool area already assembled.  

And I'm thinking they should have brought Fred Flinstone in as the new mascot with The Bedrock Gravel Company look they've pulled together.


----------



## DiznyDi

horselover said:


> Thanks Granny!  Looking forward to seeing pics of the inside.  Maybe Di will get lucky & have a soft opening.  That boulder wall though.



I'm really hoping we'll be there for a soft opening.  We'll see.....

1 more sleep


----------



## Granny

DiznyDi said:


> I'm really hoping we'll be there for a soft opening.  We'll see.....
> 
> 1 more sleep



I hope that you ladies have a wonderful trip.  Godspeed in your travels.


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks Granny!  Hi to Mrs. Granny


----------



## Lakegirl

horselover said:


> And my second attempt at BLT just got ROFRd too.             DVD clearly doesn't want my money so I guess I'll just keep it.  Still a little bummed though.  We really wanted to do our first NYE trip this year.


Ooohhhnooo!!! What are the chances?  Although I read somewhere that BLT was the most bought during ROFR for the last quarter last year.  Keep trying... you know what they say... third times a charm.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> That boulder wall should help keep the riff raff out of our pool!
> 
> But it does occur to me that the first floor of VWL villas in the pool area are going to be looking at a lot of "rocks".  I guess our thoughts about the new theming will be coming quite true.



I'm thinking the the pool area is going to be a bit warmer too.  Even fake boulders will hold more heat than trees and bushes. Should be ok in January, but maybe not so much in Sept.


----------



## twinklebug

Disney loves having a story to go with every change they make. The story as I understand it: There was once a beautiful, calm piece of land with a waterfall and view of geysers. A family, we shall call them the Disney family, decided to build a small lodge on it and welcome in folk who were passing through to enjoy the calm scenery. As it turned out, the land was worth more on the underside than the topside. A Big Cheese decided to tear out the trees, dig up some instant cash. They built and sold cabins to the affluent and marketed their quarry mess as a beautiful swimming area. (People seem to believe whatever they're told.) 

One more comment: There is going to be a bee problem at the outdoor coke machine. This needs to be enclosed.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Disney loves having a story to go with every change they make. The story as I understand it: There was once a beautiful, calm piece of land with a waterfall and view of geysers. A family, we shall call them the Disney family, decided to build a small lodge on it and welcome in folk who were passing through to enjoy the calm scenery. As it turned out, the land was worth more on the underside than the topside. A Big Cheese decided to tear out the trees, dig up some instant cash. They built and sold cabins to the affluent and marketed their quarry mess as a beautiful swimming area. (People seem to believe whatever they're told.)
> 
> One more comment: There is going to be a bee problem at the outdoor coke machine. This needs to be enclosed.



To laugh , or cry  I'm not sure but you're  spot on Twinklebug.  Nicely done!


----------



## sleepydog25

For all the misgivings I feel over the final product at the Lodge, I still figure it will at least be lovely if a bit crowded.  Twinks comments gave me pause:  I wonder if Lodge lovers back in '98 felt the same concern, disdain, and angst when VWL was announced?  I'm also curious as to whether they disliked all the construction going on for the next two years or so.  I'm guessing they had some issues.  On the other hand, at least VWL's theming was in keeping with the main Lodge.  I'd probably have less annoyance with the current build if it, too, more reflected the original notion behind the Lodge.


----------



## jimmytammy

twinklebug said:


> Disney loves having a story to go with every change they make. The story as I understand it: There was once a beautiful, calm piece of land with a waterfall and view of geysers. A family, we shall call them the Disney family, decided to build a small lodge on it and welcome in folk who were passing through to enjoy the calm scenery. As it turned out, the land was worth more on the underside than the topside. A Big Cheese decided to tear out the trees, dig up some instant cash. They built and sold cabins to the affluent and marketed their quarry mess as a beautiful swimming area. (People seem to believe whatever they're told.)



Spot on Twinkle!!
I do agree, the pool bldg is way out of line.


----------



## jimmytammy

Horselover
I would love to own at BLT, I can understand your frustration.  But keep hanging in there, the right one will come along.
BTW, we were out with friends last night, and our conversation turned to travel.  New Zealand came up and I proceeded to tell about your love of the place.


----------



## DenLo

Granny said:


> I can't think that it makes any sense stuck there next to Teton rental building.  I think you're right about them moving it into the pool area already assembled. . .



The water tower is outside of the pool area, as it is near the restaurant just like the artist rendering showed it's location originally.  Why would you need a water tower in a quarry?  It makes sense that it would be near the cabins and restaurant based on the theme IMO.


----------



## wdrl

horselover said:


> And my second attempt at BLT just got ROFRd too.             DVD clearly doesn't want my money so I guess I'll just keep it.  Still a little bummed though.  We really wanted to do our first NYE trip this year.


Not that it will make you feel any better, but as of right now the only BLT accommodation that has availability for New Year's Eve is one-bedroom Lake View villas.  Everything else has only partial availability and nothing for 12/31/2017.  Even if your deed passed ROFR, by the time you closed on the transaction and got your points chances are even the one-bedroom villas will be gone by then.

By the way, I'm confused by your statement "DVD clearly doesn't want my money."  DVD doesn't get your money if you buy a deed on the resale market.


----------



## horselover

twinklebug said:


> Disney loves having a story to go with every change they make. The story as I understand it: There was once a beautiful, calm piece of land with a waterfall and view of geysers. A family, we shall call them the Disney family, decided to build a small lodge on it and welcome in folk who were passing through to enjoy the calm scenery. As it turned out, the land was worth more on the underside than the topside. A Big Cheese decided to tear out the trees, dig up some instant cash. They built and sold cabins to the affluent and marketed their quarry mess as a beautiful swimming area. (People seem to believe whatever they're told.)
> 
> One more comment: There is going to be a bee problem at the outdoor coke machine. This needs to be enclosed.



Winner!       Twinklebug that was perfect!     



jimmytammy said:


> Horselover
> I would love to own at BLT, I can understand your frustration.  But keep hanging in there, the right one will come along.
> BTW, we were out with friends last night, and our conversation turned to travel.  New Zealand came up and I proceeded to tell about your love of the place.



Be sure to tell them to go!  If they need any convicing (or help) tell them to call me! I'm just a tiny bit passionate about NZ.    

And Di is on her way!      Have a fabulous time!  Looking forward to hearing updates when you get back.

Today's the day.  Superbowl Sunday!      I'm almost afraid to say it because I know we have more haters than fans but I'm saying it.  GO PATS!!!   I want to see that 5th ring on Brady's hand so badly.  Not sure if there are any Falcons fans on this thread but if there are good luck to your team.  It won't be an easy game for either team.


----------



## horselover

wdrl said:


> Not that it will make you feel any better, but as of right now the only BLT accommodation that has availability for New Year's Eve is one-bedroom Lake View villas.  Everything else has only partial availability and nothing for 12/31/2017.  Even if your deed passed ROFR, by the time you closed on the transaction and got your points chances are even the one-bedroom villas will be gone by then.
> 
> By the way, I'm confused by your statement "DVD clearly doesn't want my money."  DVD doesn't get your money if you buy a deed on the resale market.



That's the room I wanted.  Yes I understand the money goes to the seller but they get my MFs.   And at 7 mos. last year I wait listed a full week in a 1 BR lake for Christmas.  I got it a month or two later.  Granted it didn't include NYE but I think my chances would have been fine to get that room by the time we closed.  Doesn't matter now.


----------



## Granny

DenLo said:


> The water tower is outside of the pool area, as it is near the restaurant just like the artist rendering showed it's location originally.  Why would you need a water tower in a quarry?  It makes sense that it would be near the cabins and restaurant based on the theme IMO.



*Denise*...you're absolutely correct.  I didn't even notice it in the rendering since that includes trees.  I guess I thought that rusted out looking thing by the pool was the water tower.  But the picture shows you are right about the tower location.  Thanks for the good memory and sharp eyes!


----------



## sleepydog25

Two things I now notice upon further examination.  First, in the picture link shared by *friendly *three pages back, there's a big, ugly building to the right of the new pool which is not shown in the rendering above.  Second, is that someone's dad diving in the water in the shallow end in the middle of the pic (just to the right of the rusty tank)?  Oh, and there's a submarine in the clouds. . .


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

I see the diving dad and the submarine too. However, I'm even more unsure of what the other ugly building is in the photo I posted. I initially thought it was for towels, separate restrooms and showers, and the pool house to store supplies, etc.  Maybe even a place to rent the partitioned shaded cabanas I see. I'm sure somebody here knows for sure.


----------



## horselover

What I notice now in the artist rendering vs. the photos of the actual constuction is the drawing is not showing how close the cabins actually are to the pool.  It looks so lovely & tree filled in the drawing but that does not seem to be the reality.  Yes, maybe they will replant a few trees but they can't change the position of the cabins.


----------



## ottawagreg

Hi everyone. Relaxing while cooking a pork butt roast on the charcoal smoker outside. Waiting for the football game. Just finished browsing the last five pages or so. Looking at all the pics and artist drawings, reading your comments on the final look and feel of the project. The thoughts on the time line for commissioning the facility are interesting as well. So if one were to assume geyser point, bedrock quarry concrete pond and south cabins are completed by Labor Day, and the CCV resort will be open for biz, what will be the resale prices for our beloved VWL?  Couple of years ago we speculated a lot on where price point might be. Now that we can see and better imagine what we are in for, what will resale fetch for our building. I am toying with the idea of adding on before things change. Points were in mid 90s a year ago. Mid 80s seems to be the norm now. What say youse guys. Prices going up this fall or do they stay flat?  Can't go lower. Can they? 

Go Cowboys!!  Well maybe next year.


----------



## sleepydog25

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> I see the diving dad and the submarine too. However, I'm even more unsure of what the other ugly building is in the photo I posted. I initially thought it was for towels, separate restrooms and showers, and the pool house to store supplies, etc.  Maybe even a place to rent the partitioned shaded cabanas I see. I'm sure somebody here knows for sure.


To my eyes, the building on the left with 3 doors and the slanted roof will likely be bathrooms, towel exchange, or something along those lines.  The other one I mentioned seems more industrial, so perhaps for the pool, storage, etc.?


----------



## sleepydog25

ottawagreg said:


> Hi everyone. Relaxing while cooking a pork butt roast on the charcoal smoker outside. Waiting for the football game. Just finished browsing the last five pages or so. Looking at all the pics and artist drawings, reading your comments on the final look and feel of the project. The thoughts on the time line for commissioning the facility are interesting as well. So if one were to assume geyser point, bedrock quarry concrete pond and south cabins are completed by Labor Day, and the CCV resort will be open for biz, what will be the resale prices for our beloved VWL?  Couple of years ago we speculated a lot on where price point might be. Now that we can see and better imagine what we are in for, what will resale fetch for our building. I am toying with the idea of adding on before things change. Points were in mid 90s a year ago. Mid 80s seems to be the norm now. What say youse guys. Prices going up this fall or do they stay flat?  Can't go lower. Can they?
> 
> Go Cowboys!!  Well maybe next year.


So hard to say re: VWL.  I can picture a scenario for both resale going up and going lower. On the one hand, perhaps there will be a new cachet with all the "improvements," and despite not being able to get into CCVC until 7 months, the thinking may be "well, at least it's close." There will be a buzz about the new Lodge which might provoke a surge in value. Conversely, and more to my way of thinking, those who had been on the fence about VWL may decide to bite the bullet and pay bigger bucks to get "new." In that case, the overall market for VWL would erode leading to lower prices, especially given the shrinking life of the contract for the older resort. I don't believe the resale would be precipitously low to begin; however, give it another 8-10 years, and I could easily see VWL going for bottom dollar.  Given my age, I won't care too much as long as the rooms at VWL are still lovely and the resort desirable.


----------



## Dean Marino

Worth noting....

Humphrey tells us that RF is down, and GP is NOT open.  I am personally not surprised.


----------



## Starwind

Flossbolna said:


> Also, I am not convinced what to think about the open air refillable mug station. Yes, it will be nice to get something from there when you are at the pool. But considering how rainy the Florida climate is, this does not seem the best option.



And the bees and other bugs which will be attracted to the sweet syrupy dribbles...  Bees around the refill stations are apparently quite a problem at the water parks.

SW


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> So hard to say re: VWL.  I can picture a scenario for both resale going up and going lower. On the one hand, perhaps there will be a new cachet with all the "improvements," and despite not being able to get into CCVC until 7 months, the thinking may be "well, at least it's close." There will be a buzz about the new Lodge which might provoke a surge in value. Conversely, and more to my way of thinking, those who had been on the fence about VWL may decide to bite the bullet and pay bigger bucks to get "new." In that case, the overall market for VWL would erode leading to lower prices, *especially given the shrinking life of the contract for the older resort*. I don't believe the resale would be precipitously low to begin; however, give it another 8-10 years, and I could easily see VWL going for bottom dollar.  Given my age, I won't care too much as long as the rooms at VWL are still lovely and the resort desirable.



I tend to think resale prices have to plummet at some point.  I guess it depends on what new construction prices are.  If you buy into VWL for half the price of CCV with half the life of usage, then I guess it makes sense.  But the part I bolded in *Sleepy*'s post simply has to come into serious play at some point.  Clearly when the 2042 resorts get under 20 years of usage left it would be hard to buy versus other resales or new construction with so much longer life.  So I'm leaning towards resale pricing dropping a lot in the next five years.  Another point is that VWL is such a small resort that Disney might not even worry about ROFR for it since it will have such little impact on overall DVC pricing.  It will be interesting, to be sure.



Dean Marino said:


> Worth noting....
> 
> Humphrey tells us that RF is down, and GP is NOT open.  I am personally not surprised.



*Dean*...I guess I am surprised that Disney would close Roaring Fork with GP not ready.  That's just giving up revenue.  I know they are pushing the Territory Lounge options but really this is just kind of dumb.  What are they doing with the refillable mug folks?  Sending them down to FW??


----------



## rkstocke5609

Awesome stuff last 8 pages, catching up.

1) Awesome comeback by the Pats - all hail Brady & Belichek.

2) Here is a link to a spot I found some new pictures of construction posted just today....

http://www.***********.com/forums/showthread.php?t=117957

Oops, I didn't know that was a no-no - my bad.

Think MO for those that know what that means...


----------



## Granny

rkstocke5609 said:


> Awesome stuff last 8 pages, catching up.
> 
> 1) Awesome comeback by the Pats - all hail Brady & Belichek.
> 
> 2) Here is a link to a spot I found some new pictures of construction posted just today....
> 
> http://www.***********.com/forums/showthread.php?t=117957
> 
> Oops, I didn't know that was a no-no - my bad.
> 
> Think MO for those that know what that means...



Thanks for the link, and the hint.  

Lots of nice pictures...I borrowed a couple from the poster disney65...


----------



## horselover

rkstocke5609 said:


> Awesome stuff last 8 pages, catching up.
> 
> 1) Awesome comeback by the Pats - all hail Brady & Belichek.



Yes!


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover said:


> Today's the day. Superbowl Sunday!  I'm almost afraid to say it because I know we have more haters than fans but I'm saying it. GO PATS!!!  I want to see that 5th ring on Brady's hand so badly. Not sure if there are any Falcons fans on this thread but if there are good luck to your team. It won't be an easy game for either team.





horselover said:


> Yes!


Julie, I was pulling for the Falcons(not that Im a Dirty Birds fan, though back in the 80s I did, my cuzs DH played for them, and now being a Panthers fan, well)just because they have never won it.  But I kept thinking, Pats are going to make a stab at it, and not lay down, and they made for a very exciting 4th qtr. 
Pats and Steelers are my favorite AFC teams, though I am more of an NFC guy, so it was cool to still see Pats win and hopefully quite the haters.  I loved when the commissioner took the stage and nothing but boos. Brady gripped Goodells hand and held tight(look at the video, you can see the comm. trying to pull away, wonder what Brady was saying) The NFL IMO has given the Pats a bad rap and the Pats keep proving them wrong.  That team for years, for the most part has been made up of a bunch of misfits, Brady included, that other teams didn't want.  And Belichek instills in them that they can win.  And nobody likes a winner. 
 I have gotten so much slack over the past few years as the Braves have declined from fans of opposing teams, and I hear it all.  The Braves went from being the laughing stock of MLB to being a 14 consecutive year division title contender.  Yet we only won the World Series once.  I thought everyone loved the Braves, not so   So I am understanding more these days pulling for a proven winner, only to get the reality of others being haters.


----------



## jimmytammy

Loving the pics Granny!


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Julie, I was pulling for the Falcons(not that Im a Dirty Birds fan, though back in the 80s I did, my cuzs DH played for them, and now being a Panthers fan, well)just because they have never won it.  But I kept thinking, Pats are going to make a stab at it, and not lay down, and they made for a very exciting 4th qtr.
> Pats and Steelers are my favorite AFC teams, though I am more of an NFC guy, so it was cool to still see Pats win and hopefully quite the haters.  I loved when the commissioner took the stage and nothing but boos. Brady gripped Goodells hand and held tight(look at the video, you can see the comm. trying to pull away, wonder what Brady was saying) The NFL IMO has given the Pats a bad rap and the Pats keep proving them wrong.  That team for years, for the most part has been made up of a bunch of misfits, Brady included, that other teams didn't want.  And Belichek instills in them that they can win.  And nobody likes a winner.
> I have gotten so much slack over the past few years as the Braves have declined from fans of opposing teams, and I hear it all.  The Braves went from being the laughing stock of MLB to being a 14 consecutive year division title contender.  Yet we only won the World Series once.  I thought everyone loved the Braves, not so   So I am understanding more these days pulling for a proven winner, only to get the reality of others being haters.



Thank you so much Jimmy!  That really means a lot.    

I saw the Brady Goodell interaction.  What stood out to me was the way he shoved the trophy at Bob Kraft.  He didn't hand it to him nicely he shoved it.  I guess he doesn't like eating crow.  Normally I would not condone booing & not showing people some respect however in this case I have to say he deserves none from N.E. fans.  He maliciously tried to destroy Tom Brady's reputation & to this day I still cannot figure out why.  I guess it's difficult for people outside N.E. to see the Tom Brady we see.  I won't deny he is the most competitive (and maybe aggressive on the field?) player I have ever seen.  He wants to win.  He strives to be the best.  But he does that by putting in the work.  There aren't any short cuts for him despite what the haters might think.  He is an extremely hard working guy but also very humble.  He never makes it about himself.  It's about the team.  He doesn't brag about himself.  He gives a lot of his time to charity.  He's very involved with the Special Olympics.  He's just so "good" & unfortunately as you say people hate him for it.  I just don't get that.  There are plenty of teams we have rivalries with.  Plenty of teams I don't particularly like but the level of hate that is directed at us is unreal.  We're taught to strive to be the best but then when you get there people hate you for it.  Makes no sense.    But seeing him raise that Lombardi Trophy brought tears to my eyes.  I was happy for the team but really so happy for him.  Sweet, sweet victory!         Five woo hoos for five rings!  

And the Falcons day is coming. Keep your eyes on that team.

We now return you to your regular groupie thread discussion.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Monday Morning Catch-Up . . . . . .

HAPPY BIRTHDAY WDad! Looking forward to the Groupie meets at your new home in Orlando!  Will you be running a Shuttle Bus from The World to your new place in Golden Oaks?  Just Asking.



DenLo said:


> . . . . . . . .  Why would you need a water tower in a quarry?  . . . . . . . .



Water towers were for the Trains, not for consumption.  They were located at the side of tracks to feed the engines.  No water, no steam.  In the early westward expansion, all quarries used trains, along with all the mines.

And just to bring up an old topic . . . Will the new drink station fill my lifetime mug from Wilderness Lodge without the RFID tag?  Or did the guy they based the "Lifetime Refills" on pass?  It's hard to keep up.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Granny said:


>



I know we had speculated in the past and maybe it was confirmed and I just missed it, but in the photo @Granny posted, there is definite confirmation that the purpose of the two mysterious white doors located on the front of each of the cabins are definitely for mechanical reasons, as we suspected.


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> And just to bring up an old topic . . . Will the new drink station fill my lifetime mug from Wilderness Lodge without the RFID tag?  Or did the guy they based the "Lifetime Refills" on pass?  It's hard to keep up.



Oh *DDad*...you're just trying to stir up our friendly little thread, aren't you!  

As we have discussed, when we bought our refillable mugs, the sign and CM also indicated "lifetime refills".  Unfortunately, we didn't take pictures of every nook and cranny of WDW (including that sign) at that point because our phones didn't have cameras.  




Friendlyadvice2 said:


> I know we had speculated in the past and maybe it was confirmed and I just missed it, but in the photo @Granny posted, there is definite confirmation that the purpose of the two mysterious white doors located on the front of each of the cabins are definitely for mechanical reasons, as we suspected.



*Friendly*...I saw that too and that's why I grabbed that one photo.  My wife could also send me to that space as a timeout closet for me.


----------



## DenLo

sleepydog25 said:


> Two things I now notice upon further examination.  First, in the picture link shared by *friendly *three pages back, there's a big, ugly building to the right of the new pool which is not shown in the rendering above.  Second, is that someone's dad diving in the water in the shallow end in the middle of the pic (just to the right of the rusty tank)?  Oh, and there's a submarine in the clouds. . .





sleepydog25 said:


> To my eyes, the building on the left with 3 doors and the slanted roof will likely be bathrooms, towel exchange, or something along those lines.  The other one I mentioned seems more industrial, so perhaps for the pool, storage, etc.?



I cannot wait to find out what that extra building is for.  I know at the beginning some of us were hoping for a bar/restaurant for the pool. But now I am think it is a pump room for all those cabins.



Dean Marino said:


> Worth noting....
> 
> Humphrey tells us that RF is down, and GP is NOT open.  I am personally not surprised.



Who is Humphrey?  And are they offering a QS somewhere else until the new restaurant opens?  Has there been another confirmation of the closure of Roaring Forks? 



Dizny Dad said:


> . . . Water towers were for the Trains, not for consumption.  They were located at the side of tracks to feed the engines.  No water, no steam.  In the early westward expansion, all quarries used trains, along with all the mines.. . .



Thanks for the reminder, but the trains would still be outside or at the top of the quarry, so being outside the rock area still makes sense to me.  It looks like it is off the wide nature trail that is still supposed be there when all is completed.  Hopefully they will leave off the train tracks as that would make walking and driving (for servicing the restaurant) difficult or at least noisy.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Dean Marino said:


> Worth noting....
> 
> Humphrey tells us that RF is down, and GP is NOT open.  I am personally not surprised.





DenLo said:


> Who is Humphrey? And are they offering a QS somewhere else until the new restaurant opens? Has there been another confirmation of the closure of Roaring Forks?



Roaring Forks is definitely not currently closed.  I took a quick look at the Humphrey's Wilderness Lodge Face Book site and it appears that somebody had posted a rogue link that appeared on the Disney site alleging a current closure.  The link was then changed to a "future" mid-Feb closure and now has allegedly disappeared altogether.


----------



## sleepydog25

I did have my suspicions regarding the closure of RF given I know a couple of folks there who have said nothing. Nice pics, too, though it would appear the term "quiet pool" will no longer apply.  Between the boulders bouncing back sound and the new size, I see it becoming much more visited than Hidden Springs. As for the game, I had no pony in the show, so have to say this was the most boring Super Bowl in some time. . .until the fourth quarter.  Does that excuse the rest of the game?  Not really. I'd still rank this as one as a snoozefest except for the last hour or so.  Both teams had compelling stories, so either would have been deserving. I hold no particular ill will toward Goodell, but he went all Ahab on the whole Deflategate thing. Since the evidence was non-existent, he opted to be querulous and go after Brady for a minor issue that had little to do with the actual event. In the end, the Falcons got too tired and too cute with the game within reach.  If they can keep that team together, they'll be tough to stop the next few years, though.


----------



## LisaS

horselover said:


> I guess it's difficult for people outside N.E. to see the Tom Brady we see.  I won't deny he is the most competitive (and maybe aggressive on the field?) player I have ever seen.  He wants to win.  He strives to be the best.  But he does that by putting in the work.  There aren't any short cuts for him despite what the haters might think.  He is an extremely hard working guy but also very humble.


So true! DH and I attended one of the Patriots' Training Camp sessions last summer. (Highly recommend it for those in the area, but go mid-week. The first Saturday session over 20,000 people showed up!)  It was a very hot day, close to 90 degrees and full sun. I'm sure the players were drained after practicing in those conditions for several hours. When Bill Belichick blew the final whistle to end practice, all the guys who weren't on autograph duty that day headed to the locker room, except one. For quite a while after practice ended, Brady was still out there on the field, in the hot sun, throwing passes.


----------



## DVC Jen

Some unofficial news about Copper Creek.  My adult daughter has a friend who used to be a CM at WDW.  This friend is at WDW visiting right now and spent some time with another friend who is currently working for DVC.  She was told that DVC is planning on opening Copper Creek for sales next month.  I have no idea how accurate this is - could be about as accurate as what they bus drivers tell us.


----------



## Granny

DVC Jen said:


> Some unofficial news about Copper Creek.  My adult daughter has a friend who used to be a CM at WDW.  This friend is at WDW visiting right now and spent some time with another friend who is currently working for DVC.  She was told that DVC is planning on opening Copper Creek for sales next month.  I have no idea how accurate this is - could be about as accurate as what they bus drivers tell us.



*Jennifer*...thanks for the nice detective work! 

I don't really understand the process of Disney declaring inventory to allow sales, etc.  But it does seem that they are moving right along at this point and I guess if they have some of the WL room conversions complete as well as some of the cabins, they can start selling with an eye towards reservations in the 4th quarter I guess?   Mostly I hope they start selling so we can find out some information such as point schedule, price per point and whether club level will be part of this new resort.  Stay tuned! 




Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Roaring Forks is definitely not currently closed. I took a quick look at the Humphrey's Wilderness Lodge Face Book site and it appears that somebody had posted a rogue link that appeared on the Disney site alleging a current closure. The link was then changed to a "future" mid-Feb closure and now has allegedly disappeared altogether.



*Friendly*...That definitely makes more sense.  Sometimes it is hard to remember that just because someone posts something on the internet doesn't make it true.  I will never understand the pleasure that trolls get by putting controversial and false information out there.


----------



## Dean Marino

Granny?  Humphrey is no troll.  He is a highly respected REGULAR at WL....

You may see his reports at....

https://www.facebook.com/Unofficialwildernesslodgepages/

You will note that what he reported is what WDW POSTED on their official website.

To quote.... February 3, 8:04 PM:

"Late night Lodge post. Earlier today Disney added the message that the Roaring Fork is currently closed and we shared the link. Later in the day, they changed the message that the Roaring Fork would be closing early February. Now they removed the link altogether. I'd like to think our reporting had something to do with it, but, yeah, probably not. But you can let me think that way."


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Granny said:


> *Friendly*...That definitely makes more sense. Sometimes it is hard to remember that just because someone posts something on the internet doesn't make it true. I will never understand the pleasure that trolls get by putting controversial and false information out there.



Granny, none of us like trolls, but as Dean pointed out, my post mentioned that the rogue link was actually posted on the Disney site and was just highlighted over at Humphrey's site for confirmation and not to cause trouble.  Either way, I have troops on the ground at the VWL for a three week stay and and they've been at RF each day....it was never closed.


----------



## Starwind

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Roaring Forks is definitely not currently closed.  I took a quick look at the Humphrey's Wilderness Lodge Face Book site and it appears that somebody had posted a rogue link that appeared on the Disney site alleging a current closure.  The link was then changed to a "future" mid-Feb closure and now has allegedly disappeared altogether.



I viewed the official RF dining webpage ( https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/wilderness-lodge-resort/roaring-fork/ ) on the WDW website a number of days ago.  It said it was closed and said Territory Lounge and Geyser Point would have food.  Well, it was worded nicer than that   They had a link to the Territory Lunge page but no link to Geyser Point, which I was kind of disappointed about because I want to see a menu for it!  I wish I had grabbed a screenshot of it then, but did not think to.

Today, the same page says "Starting in mid-February, Roaring Fork will be closed for refurbishment. Please check back here for updates. Territory Lounge will remain available for your enjoyment."

What I saw anyway was not some rogue page; it was the official primary RF page.  Perhaps with some rogue content.

Also, somewhere in the last week or so I did come across what IIRC was a Disney page (but could have been elsewhere) that had a paragraph describing some of the food options that GP will have.  I can't find it now though :-(  Fancy burgers and other fancy things; not basic simple foods like RF has.  One of the reasons I wanted to see a GP menu -- I am happy eating at RF, but none of the half dozen or so items listed in the paragraph I read has ANY appeal at all to me, which means other for drink refills at the bee-infested refill station we may not be making use of GP on our next trip.

SW


----------



## Starwind

Granny said:


> *Friendly*...That definitely makes more sense.  Sometimes it is hard to remember that just because someone posts something on the internet doesn't make it true.  I will never understand the pleasure that trolls get by putting controversial and false information out there.



No troll.  The WDW RF page really did say it was closed and TL and GP were food options.  I know because I went to the RF page and saw it with my own eyes.

SW


----------



## wdrl

Granny said:


> *Jennifer*...thanks for the nice detective work!
> 
> I don't really understand the process of Disney declaring inventory to allow sales, etc.  But it does seem that they are moving right along at this point and I guess if they have some of the WL room conversions complete as well as some of the cabins, they can start selling with an eye towards reservations in the 4th quarter I guess?   Mostly I hope they start selling so we can find out some information such as point schedule, price per point and whether club level will be part of this new resort.  Stay tuned!



I've been tracking DVC sales for several years now and there is a pattern to how DVD rolls out sales for a new resort.  I'm not a timeshare lawyer so I can't speak of the legal requirements that a developer has to follow, but there are steps that DVD has always taken when it starts up a new DVC resort.  Since these steps are documented and become part of the public record, its fairly easy for outsiders to track the progress of a new resort like Copper Creek.

Usually, the first official indication of a new resort usually comes filings with the South Florida Water Management District.  SFWMD has to sign off on any construction that could impact flood control, water supply planning, water quality improvement, and ecosystem restoration.  In Copper Creek's case, Disney filed a permit application with SFWMD on *May 15, 2015*.

About the same time, Disney will file Notices of Commencement with the Orange County Comptroller whenever it makes structural changes to its property. On *March 25, 2015*, Disney filed a NOC with OCC to place a construction trailer at Wilderness Lodge.  Then, on *May 5, 2015*, Disney filed another NOC to perform work inside the Lodge, presumably to convert WL hotel rooms to DVC villas.  Subsequently, more NOCs were filed to document further work at Wilderness Lodge.

Disney will establish a condominium association for the new DVC resort and will register a Managing Entity and Timeshare Project with the State of Florida Department of Business and Professional Regulation.  It will also request a license to operate a timeshare within the State of Florida.  Disney applied for a timeshare license on *August 1, 2016*, for CCV and received it on *September 6, 2016*.  When Disney applied for the license, it indicated CCV would have 9,384 Timeshare Weeks, which is the equivalent of 184 Vacation Homes.  Disney could amend its Timeshare license at a later date to expand the number of Timeshare Weeks, but we know that CCV will have at least 184 Vacation Homes.

Disney also applies for a timeshare license in all the States and entities in which it expects to do business but this is difficult to track.  In PVB's case, Disney didn't get approval to sell PVB in California until April, three months after sales started in Florida.  This was highly unusual and something I don't think Disney wants to see it happen with CCV.

Disney will file the Condominium Association Master Declaration with OCC as part of a Condo Recording document.  Included in the Master Declaration will be a plat showing at least one Residential Unit that is officially declared for the Condominium Association.  These declared Residential Units' underlying points represent what has been declared for the DVC inventory.  This step has not yet happened for CCV.

Disney cannot sell points from a Residential Unit unless it has first been declared.  As sales pick up for a new resort, Disney will make more declarations for the Condominium Association, increasing the number of Residential Units, and points, that belong to the DVC inventory.  In PVB's case, Disney has made three declarations (January 2015, January 2016, October 2017) and has declared about 74% of the resort for the DVC inventory.  This means that on any given Use Day members can book up to 74% of PVB using points.  The rest belongs to Disney for its own use.

In CCV's case, I am awaiting Disney's filing of the Condo Recording document with OCC.  Once that happens, sales will commence for CCV in short order.

Its up to Disney as to how much sales times it wants from the commencement of sales to when the resort opens.  In BLT's case, sales started in September 2008 and the resort opened on August 4, 2009.  In PVB's case, sales started January 12, 2015, and the resort opened April 1, 2015.  Even if sales begin tomorrow for CCV, the resort could open any time within the next 9 months or so.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Starwind said:


> I viewed the official RF dining webpage ( https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/wilderness-lodge-resort/roaring-fork/ ) on the WDW website a number of days ago.  It said it was closed and said Territory Lounge and Geyser Point would have food.  Well, it was worded nicer than that   They had a link to the Territory Lunge page but no link to Geyser Point, which I was kind of disappointed about because I want to see a menu for it!  I wish I had grabbed a screenshot of it then, but did not think to.
> 
> Today, the same page says "Starting in mid-February, Roaring Fork will be closed for refurbishment. Please check back here for updates. Territory Lounge will remain available for your enjoyment."
> 
> What I saw anyway was not some rogue page; it was the official primary RF page.  Perhaps with some rogue content.
> 
> SW



This has unfortunately become a bit of a mess.  

My initial post said exactly what you just posted but in much shorter form and evidently very unclear.....*"somebody had posted a rogue link that appeared on the Disney site alleging a current closure. The link was then changed to a "future" mid-Feb closure and now has allegedly disappeared altogether." * I called it a rogue link because although it was coming from Disney it was linking to information that was completely inaccurate, false, untrue, etc.  RF was never closed and is currently open.  My post was in response to another post saying that it was closed and evidently relying on the information found in the rogue Disney link.  I'm just trying to provide accurate information for anyone reading along and didn't want anyone to rely on the misinformation that RF was closed....because it's not. 

This is simply classic Disney IT.  They prematurely posted a link that was supposed to go live in mid-February when RF will actually be closed.  When they post the link at that time it will no longer be rogue because it will actually link to accurate information.  I hope this is clearer now for anyone that cares


----------



## ArielSRL

sleepydog25 said:


> So hard to say re: VWL.  I can picture a scenario for both resale going up and going lower. On the one hand, perhaps there will be a new cachet with all the "improvements," and despite not being able to get into CCVC until 7 months, the thinking may be "well, at least it's close." There will be a buzz about the new Lodge which might provoke a surge in value. Conversely, and more to my way of thinking, those who had been on the fence about VWL may decide to bite the bullet and pay bigger bucks to get "new." In that case, the overall market for VWL would erode leading to lower prices, especially given the shrinking life of the contract for the older resort. I don't believe the resale would be precipitously low to begin; however, give it another 8-10 years, and I could easily see VWL going for bottom dollar.  Given my age, I won't care too much as long as the rooms at VWL are still lovely and the resort desirable.


When I finally convince DH that we need to buy in, I have always planned SSR as the cost is low and the dues are low. However, if VWL stayed at a nice price point, I'd love to buy in there. Where does it sit as far dues? Mid level? Lower or higher end?


----------



## Starwind

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> This has unfortunately become a bit of a mess.
> 
> My initial post said exactly what you just posted but in much shorter form and evidently very unclear.....*"somebody had posted a rogue link that appeared on the Disney site alleging a current closure. The link was then changed to a "future" mid-Feb closure and now has allegedly disappeared altogether." * I called it a rogue link because although it was coming from Disney it was linking to information that was completely inaccurate, false, untrue, etc.  RF was never closed and is currently open.  My post was in response to another post saying that it was closed and evidently relying on the information found in the rogue Disney link.  I'm just trying to provide accurate information for anyone reading along and didn't want anyone to rely on the misinformation that RF was closed....because it's not.
> 
> This is simply classic Disney IT.  They prematurely posted a link that was supposed to go live in mid-February when RF will actually be closed.  When they post the link at that time it will no longer be rogue because it will actually link to accurate information.  I hope this is clearer now for anyone that cares



Ah, see I got confused by the "rogue link" language".  In my view, it isn't a rogue link in that it is linking to a page that is not supposed to be public "yet". 

Rather, it was incorrect content on "THE" official RF page, not a link that took one off that page to the wrong info.  If you go to that page now, it has the red text that talks about the closure being later in february, so they have updated their previously incorrect information to now reflect that RF is currently open (but will be closing soon).  Before, when it was wrong, the red text said it was closed, etc.

But yep, a Disney IT fail for sure.

SW


----------



## sleepydog25

So, in summation, RF is still open; GP is not.  



ArielSRL said:


> When I finally convince DH that we need to buy in, I have always planned SSR as the cost is low and the dues are low. However, if VWL stayed at a nice price point, I'd love to buy in there. Where does it sit as far dues? Mid level? Lower or higher end?


I believe VWL roughly sits in the top 1/3 of resorts' mnx fees, but that's only by a few cents over a couple of other resorts, so you could make the argument that it sits about in the middle. The main issue as Granny mentioned, is that come, say, 2022 or so, VWL will be seen as very near it's end contract date which will drive down resale value, especially since dues will get higher. However, it could still prove a good value for those who go in knowing what to expect.


----------



## ArielSRL

sleepydog25 said:


> So, in summation, RF is still open; GP is not.
> 
> I believe VWL roughly sits in the top 1/3 of resorts' mnx fees, but that's only by a few cents over a couple of other resorts, so you could make the argument that it sits about in the middle. The main issue as Granny mentioned, is that come, say, 2022 or so, VWL will be seen as very near it's end contract date which will drive down resale value, especially since dues will get higher. However, it could still prove a good value for those who go in knowing what to expect.


Thank you!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ArielSRL said:


> When I finally convince DH that we need to buy in, I have always planned SSR as the cost is low and the dues are low. However, if VWL stayed at a nice price point, I'd love to buy in there. Where does it sit as far dues? Mid level? Lower or higher end?



Here are all the 2017 dues:
Aulani Villas (sub) $5.28 
Saratoga Springs $5.60
Grand Californian $5.61
Bay Lake Tower $5.62 
Grand Floridian $5.90 
Polynesian $6.14
Beach Club Villas $6.27
Old Key West $6.41
Boardwalk Villas $6.47
Wilderness Lodge $6.54
Animal Kingdom $6.59
Aulani Villas $7.03
Hilton Head $7.27
Vero Beach $8.11

And here's a link to dues history as the resorts have changed around in ranking periodically:  
http://www.disboards.com/threads/dvc-resource-center.3516203/#post-55874468


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DVC Jen said:


> Some unofficial news about Copper Creek.  My adult daughter has a friend who used to be a CM at WDW.  This friend is at WDW visiting right now and spent some time with another friend who is currently working for DVC.  She was told that DVC is planning on opening Copper Creek for sales next month.  I have no idea how accurate this is - could be about as accurate as what they bus drivers tell us.



A couple weeks ago or so someone posted that a guide had dropped a March date out in conversation for sales to begin.  Might have been the 3rd or maybe the 11th?  Of course one can't count on that but with your report it sounds fairly plausible.


----------



## Granny

Dean Marino said:


> Granny?  Humphrey is no troll.  He is a highly respected REGULAR at WL....





Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Granny, none of us like trolls, but as Dean pointed out, my post mentioned that the rogue link was actually posted on the Disney site and was just highlighted over at Humphrey's site for confirmation and not to cause trouble.  Either way, I have troops on the ground at the VWL for a three week stay and and they've been at RF each day....it was never closed.





Starwind said:


> I viewed the official RF dining webpage ( https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/wilderness-lodge-resort/roaring-fork/ ) on the WDW website a number of days ago.  It said it was closed and said Territory Lounge and Geyser Point would have food.  Well, it was worded nicer than that   They had a link to the Territory Lunge page but no link to Geyser Point, which I was kind of disappointed about because I want to see a menu for it!  I wish I had grabbed a screenshot of it then, but did not think to.
> 
> Today, the same page says "Starting in mid-February, Roaring Fork will be closed for refurbishment. Please check back here for updates. Territory Lounge will remain available for your enjoyment."
> 
> What I saw anyway was not some rogue page; it was the official primary RF page.  Perhaps with some rogue content.





Starwind said:


> No troll.  The WDW RF page really did say it was closed and TL and GP were food options.  I know because I went to the RF page and saw it with my own eyes.
> 
> SW





Friendlyadvice2 said:


> This has unfortunately become a bit of a mess.
> 
> My initial post said exactly what you just posted but in much shorter form and evidently very unclear.....*"somebody had posted a rogue link that appeared on the Disney site alleging a current closure. The link was then changed to a "future" mid-Feb closure and now has allegedly disappeared altogether." * I called it a rogue link because although it was coming from Disney it was linking to information that was completely inaccurate, false, untrue, etc.  RF was never closed and is currently open.  My post was in response to another post saying that it was closed and evidently relying on the information found in the rogue Disney link.  I'm just trying to provide accurate information for anyone reading along and didn't want anyone to rely on the misinformation that RF was closed....because it's not.
> 
> This is simply classic Disney IT.  They prematurely posted a link that was supposed to go live in mid-February when RF will actually be closed.  When they post the link at that time it will no longer be rogue because it will actually link to accurate information.  I hope this is clearer now for anyone that cares




Okay folks, my bad on the "troll" accusation.  I saw "rogue" and equated that with "troll".  I now understand what was being said and I certainly didn't mean to disparage Humphrey or anyone else who is just trying to pass along information.

I appreciate the clarifications, and I apologize for my misclassification of the posts about Geyser Point.  I promise you that I was not referring to any of the great people on this thread or their sources.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DenLo said:


> The water tower is outside of the pool area, as it is near the restaurant just like the artist rendering showed it's location originally.  Why would you need a water tower in a quarry?  It makes sense that it would be near the cabins and restaurant based on the theme IMO.



Ah!  When they spoke about a water tower the only thing I ever saw was the tank by the pool.  It wasn't make sense to me why they would assemble it somewhere and move it but now I see it in the drawings.

You ask why they would have a water tower by the quarry?  I don't know but don't they have them both by the pool at FW and the Paddock pool for the slides?  It seemed to be a favorite Disney pool design.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Still waiting to hear if *Wdad* will be running a shuttle for the big Groupie meet at his new Golden Oaks retreat . . . . . . 

Sounds a lot better than under the bushes at The Lodge as Jimmy once proposed . . . but any Groupie meet will do!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

ArielSRL said:


> When I finally convince DH that we need to buy in, I have always planned SSR as the cost is low and the dues are low. However, if VWL stayed at a nice price point, I'd love to buy in there. Where does it sit as far dues? Mid level? Lower or higher end?



In addition to the great information already provided by others, I think it's important to point out that we are facing uncertain times in regards to dues at VWL.  Historically, VWL has experienced an average annual increase in dues of about 3.2%.  The dues accounted for both the direct costs of VWL and the shared expenses with the main WL hotel and of course property taxes.  However, with CCV about to come online, there will essentially now be three separate entities that are going to be responsible for paying any shared expenses of the whole resort, (an example being transportation) and it is currently unknown what percentage of the total cost pool will be allocated to each entity. 

At a high level, it certainly seems logical (because that's what Disney wanted to accomplish) that the main WL will now incur a lower percentage of the cost pool because it will have a reduced room-base, but we can't just assume that that same lost percentage will be picked up by CCV because we simply don't know the make-up of the new room types (studio, 1 and 2 bdrm, and maybe GVs) or how many points the new cabins will account for.  All we know is that there will be at least 184 vacation homes based on Disney filings.  We also have no visibility into how Disney actually calculates the cost pool and what's in there before it's even allocated to each entity.  In addition, many of the DVC resorts have seen increased property taxes that have been one of the main drivers of increased dues for those resorts, so it would seem that with a nice new fancy restaurant, 26 additions to our shoreline and a new "not-so-quiet" pool complete with "near-by" water tower that our property taxes will be going up as well. 

So as far as dues are concerned, it isn't so much a question of where we've been or where we are, but more along the lines of, where are we going?  And unfortunately, none of us have enough visibility to that information to make anything more than just guesses at this point.  Time will tell....


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> Still waiting to hear if *Wdad* will be running a shuttle for the big Groupie meet at his new Golden Oaks retreat . . . . . .
> 
> Sounds a lot better than under the bushes at The Lodge as Jimmy once proposed . . . but any Groupie meet will do!



Ha!  I forgot about the bushes.        There are so few left now not sure we'll all fit.  We may be relegated over to the laundry area.  There's still bushes there!   

Heard from the Mrs.?  How goes their trip?


----------



## ArielSRL

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Here are all the 2017 dues:
> Aulani Villas (sub) $5.28
> Saratoga Springs $5.60
> Grand Californian $5.61
> Bay Lake Tower $5.62
> Grand Floridian $5.90
> Polynesian $6.14
> Beach Club Villas $6.27
> Old Key West $6.41
> Boardwalk Villas $6.47
> Wilderness Lodge $6.54
> Animal Kingdom $6.59
> Aulani Villas $7.03
> Hilton Head $7.27
> Vero Beach $8.11
> 
> And here's a link to dues history as the resorts have changed around in ranking periodically:
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/dvc-resource-center.3516203/#post-55874468


Not too terribly much in difference. I would probably start out with a small contract for an every other year use, so it would probably be doable. Thank you!


----------



## ArielSRL

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> In addition to the great information already provided by others, I think it's important to point out that we are facing uncertain times in regards to dues at VWL.  Historically, VWL has experienced an average annual increase in dues of about 3.2%.  The dues accounted for both the direct costs of VWL and the shared expenses with the main WL hotel and of course property taxes.  However, with CCV about to come online, there will essentially now be three separate entities that are going to be responsible for paying any shared expenses of the whole resort, (an example being transportation) and it is currently unknown what percentage of the total cost pool will be allocated to each entity.
> 
> At a high level, it certainly seems logical (because that's what Disney wanted to accomplish) that the main WL will now incur a lower percentage of the cost pool because it will have a reduced room-base, but we can't just assume that that same lost percentage will be picked up by CCV because we simply don't know the make-up of the new room types (studio, 1 and 2 bdrm, and maybe GVs) or how many points the new cabins will account for.  All we know is that there will be at least 184 vacation homes based on Disney filings.  We also have no visibility into how Disney actually calculates the cost pool and what's in there before it's even allocated to each entity.  In addition, many of the DVC resorts have seen increased property taxes that have been one of the main drivers of increased dues for those resorts, so it would seem that with a nice new fancy restaurant, 26 additions to our shoreline and a new "not-so-quiet" pool complete with "near-by" water tower that our property taxes will be going up as well.
> 
> So as far as dues are concerned, it isn't so much a question of where we've been or where we are, but more along the lines of, where are we going?  And unfortunately, none of us have enough visibility to that information to make anything more than just guesses at this point.  Time will tell....


Thanks for that info. That is definitely something to watch and keep in mind.


----------



## Flossbolna

ArielSRL said:


> Not too terribly much in difference. I would probably start out with a small contract for an every other year use, so it would probably be doable. Thank you!



I also wanted to chime in that you also need to factor in how many points you need for a comparable stay. For example, for one week in October in a studio at BLT you need more points than for the same week in a studio at VWL. Depending on how likely you are to stay mainly where you own, this is another factor to take into account.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> You ask why they would have a water tower by the quarry?  I don't know but don't they have them both by the pool at FW and the Paddock pool for the slides?  It seemed to be a favorite Disney pool design.



And don't forget Hilton Head too!


 

Disney procurement personnel must have gotten a great deal on water tower slides at some point!


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Granny said:


> And I'm thinking they should have brought Fred Flinstone in as the new mascot with The Bedrock Gravel Company look they've pulled together.



 




twinklebug said:


> One more comment: There is going to be a bee problem at the outdoor coke machine. This needs to be enclosed.



This is the first thing I thought of as well.  


The more and more this comes together and we are getting an idea of colors, I feel like Thunder Mountain Railroad should make a detour to Wilderness Lodge.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ArielSRL said:


> Not too terribly much in difference. I would probably start out with a small contract for an every other year use, so it would probably be doable. Thank you!



On small contracts you don't feel the difference as much.  



Flossbolna said:


> I also wanted to chime in that you also need to factor in how many points you need for a comparable stay. For example, for one week in October in a studio at BLT you need more points than for the same week in a studio at VWL. Depending on how likely you are to stay mainly where you own, this is another factor to take into account.



Agreed.  The newest resorts have their dues spread out over more points as they've experienced point creep over the early resorts.  SSR still is the "best buy", even more do if you stay there,  with lower buy in, some of the lowest dues and now with the standard view point rooms it's improved if you book early for one of those.   I have a spreadsheet I haven't updated for awhile that compared the cost of rooms - dues × point requirements - think it's time to update when I can and see what, if anything,  has changed.   I think VWL probably falls in the lower half if you buy and stay there.   Definitely need to update my spreadsheet and see!


----------



## Granny

wdrl said:


> Its up to Disney as to how much sales times it wants from the commencement of sales to when the resort opens.  In BLT's case, sales started in September 2008 and the resort opened on August 4, 2009.  In PVB's case, sales started January 12, 2015, and the resort opened April 1, 2015.  Even if sales begin tomorrow for CCV, the resort could open any time within the next 9 months or so.



*wdrl*...thanks so much for the detailed explanation of the timing of Disney construction, sales and occupancy of a new resort.  Very helpful for those like me who just never got a handle on it.  I appreciate you taking the time to provide the extended post for us.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

This "outdoor coke machine" attracting bees is something I'll have to watch for as it seems many have had a negative experience and I know my DD won't "bee" too pleased.  I will say that with two recent stays at the BCV, we had zero problems with bees at the outdoor beverage station at Hurricane Hanna's and it's completely exposed.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> This "outdoor coke machine" attracting bees is something I'll have to watch for as it seems many have had a negative experience and I know my DD won't "bee" too pleased.  I will say that with two recent stays at the BCV, we had zero problems with bees at the outdoor beverage station at Hurricane Hanna's and it's completely exposed.



I think some areas will Bee more prone to the problem.   Time of year will make a difference too.


----------



## ArielSRL

Flossbolna said:


> I also wanted to chime in that you also need to factor in how many points you need for a comparable stay. For example, for one week in October in a studio at BLT you need more points than for the same week in a studio at VWL. Depending on how likely you are to stay mainly where you own, this is another factor to take into account.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> On small contracts you don't feel the difference as much.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  The newest resorts have their dues spread out over more points as they've experienced point creep over the early resorts.  SSR still is the "best buy", even more do if you stay there,  with lower buy in, some of the lowest dues and now with the standard view point rooms it's improved if you book early for one of those.   I have a spreadsheet I haven't updated for awhile that compared the cost of rooms - dues × point requirements - think it's time to update when I can and see what, if anything,  has changed.   I think VWL probably falls in the lower half if you buy and stay there.   Definitely need to update my spreadsheet and see!


Thank you both so much for your help! These are all very good points to consider!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I think some areas will Bee more prone to the problem.   Time of year will make a difference too.



That makes sense Kathy.  Now I've personally never noticed any bee issue at VWL either, but I'm guessing that based on some folks' reaction to the announcement of the outdoor machine that evidently there may be reason to believe that VWL may be one of those areas prone to bees?


----------



## DenLo

Granny said:


> And don't forget Hilton Head too!
> 
> 
> View attachment 219015
> 
> Disney procurement personnel must have gotten a great deal on water tower slides at some point!



I stand corrected.  Water towers are used at pools, but this time it looks to be pretty decorative outside the pool area.


----------



## wildernessDad

Dizny Dad said:


> Still waiting to hear if *Wdad* will be running a shuttle for the big Groupie meet at his new Golden Oaks retreat . . . . . .
> 
> Sounds a lot better than under the bushes at The Lodge as Jimmy once proposed . . . but any Groupie meet will do!


----------



## Dizny Dad

horselover said:


> . . . . . . . . Heard from the Mrs.?  How goes their trip?



Yup.  Both DiznyDi & DD are having a great time.  They have already shopped out Disney Springs, seen all of the shows at AK, and are now heading for a FP at Toy Story Mania.  They did confirm to me that RF is open and poppin'.  GP had guys with hard hats on the roof, and I have no word on Trout Pass. 

Most of the time when DiznyDi & I show up at MCO, there is a crowd at the ME.  Here is what met DiznyDi & DD on Sunday evening . . . .


----------



## Dizny Dad

Wilderness Lodge photos as of 2-6-17 . . . . . . .


----------



## Granny

*DDad*...thanks for posting the pix from *Di*. 

And that's a great room they are in.  That view used to be blocked by trees between the quiet pool and the villas.   Not anymore.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> Still waiting to hear if *Wdad* will be running a shuttle for the big Groupie meet at his new Golden Oaks retreat . . . . . .
> 
> Sounds a lot better than under the bushes at The Lodge as Jimmy once proposed . . . but any Groupie meet will do!


And there aren't  enough bushes left to meet under now, so I vote for the shuttle to WDads too


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> *. . . . . . . .* That view used to be blocked by trees . . . . .



Yeah, _trees_.



jimmytammy said:


> . . . . .  I vote for the shuttle to WDads too



It will be a large Groupie meet, so I'm sure we will need a standard WDW Shuttle bus.  Let's hope *Wdad* can arrange it, 'cause I pretty sure it would be crowded in his car.


----------



## sleepydog25

In a bit of updated news, *Luv* was able to make a reservation at Paddlefish this morning.  She had to go to their website vice the Disney one.  If you go to the Disney site, even though Paddlefish shows up, it won't let you reserve anything.  Going directly to the Paddlefish site, however, does allow you to set up a time via Open Table.  In an odd note, if you go directly to Open Table, it re-directs you to the Paddlefish web page.  Follow all that?


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> In a bit of updated news, *Luv* was able to make a reservation at Paddlefish this morning.  She had to go to their website vice the Disney one.  If you go to the Disney site, even though Paddlefish shows up, it won't let you reserve anything.  Going directly to the Paddlefish site, however, does allow you to set up a time via Open Table.  In an odd note, if you go directly to Open Table, it re-directs you to the Paddlefish web page.  Follow all that?



Looking forward to her review!  

I'm doing the Highway in the Sky Dine Around & Cali Grill brunch next month.  Looking forward to both.


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Looking forward to her review!
> 
> I'm doing the Highway in the Sky Dine Around & Cali Grill brunch next month.  Looking forward to both.


We'll definitely let you know how it is.  Menu is intriguing enough we're opting to drop Morimoto Asia in lieu of Paddlefish.  Would love to hear what you think of the brunch as it's also on our rotation this upcoming trip.


----------



## DisneyDad61

I was over at Humphreys Wilderness Lodge Facebook page and was able to view a 30-40 video taken just recently of a walk-through the fence line briefly leading to the new Geyser Point Building and the landscape is rather lush IMO for opening on the 13th. It would appear to me that it will not take long for the landscape to really blend in and make the grounds look rather impressive.
As I stated before, I am really trying to hold off any pre-conceived notions (good or bad) until this, the new pool area and later the cabins and remaining grounds are open to us. I do believe that Disney wants to get it right the first time and I remain optimistic on how this will all turn out. We are there with a 2 berm and a studio reservation from 12/1-12/12/17. Should be gorgeous by then. Have a great day everyone !!


----------



## Granny

DisneyDad61 said:


> As I stated before, I am really trying to hold off any pre-conceived notions (good or bad) until this, the new pool area and later the cabins and remaining grounds are open to us. I do believe that Disney wants to get it right the first time and I remain optimistic on how this will all turn out. We are there with a 2 berm and a studio reservation from 12/1-12/12/17. Should be gorgeous by then. Have a great day everyone !!



*DDad61*...I think optimism is a good thing!   And I agree that when it is complete it will be a very nice looking resort.  In fact, I think that the general population will find it to be a great improvement to the WL resort look and feel.   Just like most people prefer the new room decor from the last refurbishment since they thought the old decor was too dark. 

But on this thread we are not the general population.  I think that many of us who fell in love with the cozy feel of VWL just lament that it won't have that same ambiance.  So we poke fun at the new name, the new theming and the new generic villa decor.  But at the end of it all, I'm sure we'll all adjust and still find the WL property to be a beautiful place.

If you're interested in meeting up with some of us grumpy VWL Groupies , it looks like you will be staying there when we will be having another Groupie meet in December.  We don't have the date or time set yet, but if you look on page 1 you'll see that there are a number of us that will be at WDW at that time.  We'd love to have you join us.  We promise we aren't so grumpy in person!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> But on this thread we are not the general population.  I think that many of us who fell in love with the cozy feel of VWL just lament that it won't have that same ambiance.  So we poke fun at the new name, the new theming and the new generic villa decor.  But at the end of it all, I'm sure we'll all adjust and still find the WL property to be a beautiful place.


Well said!  And thanks, *DDad61*, for the lovely comments on our beloved Lodge. As *Granny* says, many of us on this thread have been long-time lovers of the original look and feel of VWL, from the unkempt nature trail paralleling the lake, to the mini-beach area, to the fire pit, to the plethora of trees, and even including the Lone Grill. That's the Lodgeyness with which we fell in love, and we're reluctant to accept change in part due to the unknown and, at least for us, what we know won't return that is special to our experiences there. That being said, like you, I'm sure that given a couple of years, the whole area will look much more lush than it currently does, and it will strike wonder and awe in the hearts of those just discovering the beauty of our home away from home, as well as us old-timers. I'm sure there will be areas where I think they did a wonderful job, too. Still, I will miss the trees, the natural, unvarnished beauty, and likely the complete serenity that the Lodge will lose with the additions of the cabins and new, larger pool. Things change, though, and we have to change with them.  

P.S. I, for one, always_ liked _the darker theming and colors in the rooms. . .just sayin'


----------



## DVC Jen

Granny said:


> If you're interested in meeting up with some of us grumpy VWL Groupies , it looks like you will be staying there when we will be having another Groupie meet in December.  We don't have the date or time set yet, but if you look on page 1 you'll see that there are a number of us that will be at WDW at that time.  We'd love to have you join us.  We promise we aren't so grumpy in person!




I am going to have to check this out - we will be there as well in December.  Maybe our dates with be the same.  (crossing fingers)

update..  woohoo we just might make it we will be there December 9-15th!  Celebrating our 31st wedding anniversary


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> We'll definitely let you know how it is.  Menu is intriguing enough we're opting to drop Morimoto Asia in lieu of Paddlefish.  Would love to hear what you think of the brunch as it's also on our rotation this upcoming trip.



Will let you know for sure!  I've heard very good things so I'm excited to try it.  And now that I'm thinking about it I will get to see GP as well.  First 2 nights I'm at BLT. Will take the boat over to check it out.

Did you all hear it looks like Rivers of Light should finally be opening very soon?  No official word but from what I read CM previews are happening & it looks good. One more thing to look forward to next month.


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Will let you know for sure!  I've heard very good things so I'm excited to try it.  And now that I'm thinking about it I will get to see GP as well.  First 2 nights I'm at BLT. Will take the boat over to check it out.
> 
> Did you all hear it looks like Rivers of Light should finally be opening very soon?  No official word but from what I read CM previews are happening & it looks good. One more thing to look forward to next month.


We don't go til May, so maybe RoL will be open then.    However, we'll just miss Pandora if they stick to the date they're saying now, 27 May. I've seen a couple of reviews and a few pics of the CG brunch, and it appears to be right up our alley. . .except the cost. Hope your thoughts on the experience will be equally good as what I've read.


----------



## horselover

Warning if you want to be surprised don't follow the link!  I didn't watch.  Just sharing.  Sorry I I can't figure out how to remove the photo without deleting the link.

Rivers of Light preview from last night I believe.


----------



## Flossbolna

horselover said:


> Warning if you want to be surprised don't follow the link!  I didn't watch.  Just sharing.  Sorry I I can't figure out how to remove the photo without deleting the link.
> 
> Rivers of Light preview from last night I believe.



There is an amazing feature on this forum software, the spoiler tag. If you go to the little symbols on the top of the field you write the post in, there is one field that has a smiley, a picture, some film and then a sheet of paper. Click on that sheet of paper. You get  a little menu and the second option is a little flag and it says Spoiler. Click on that and you will get a pop up window where you can enter the spoiler title. Then click ok. You will get some text into your post that reads "square brackets open" (using words here, you will see the symbol) SPOILER, then the title and the "square brackets closing" before you get another set of square brackets. The cursor will be placed in the middle of those square brackets. There you can enter any text, picture or video. And then it will look like this:



Spoiler: This is the super secret spoiler - only Groupies in good standing may look!











Anyone who wants to see what is hidden, just needs to click on that grey field and it will open up.

Hope this helps!


----------



## ArielSRL

We will be there 6/3-6/11 so AK is gonna be a madhouse as long as there are no delays on Pandora. I've got one AK day planned out of 7 park days and I'm not sure I want to allocate anymore. We may get in for that one day, do what we can, and get back out of that mess! I'm sure it will be amazing though, but I'm not interested in jam packed. Crowds in June are big enough as is.

More questions for all you helpful DISers. We are staying 8 nights, so from what I gather, it's a full cleaning on day 4 and trash and towel on day 8. I plan to purchase an extra towel set up when we check in bc there is 4 of us and I use 2 towels by myself. Anyone know where I request that? And when they do the cleanings, will they know I paid for an extra set and leave the correct amount of towels (I only pay once for the trip, right?) or do I need to leave them a note with their tip?

Thanks, in advance!


----------



## Granny

Flossbolna said:


> There is an amazing feature on this forum software, the spoiler tag. If you go to the little symbols on the top of the field you write the post in, there is one field that has a smiley, a picture, some film and then a sheet of paper. Click on that sheet of paper. You get  a little menu and the second option is a little flag and it says Spoiler. Click on that and you will get a pop up window where you can enter the spoiler title. Then click ok. You will get some text into your post that reads "square brackets open" (using words here, you will see the symbol) SPOILER, then the title and the "square brackets closing" before you get another set of square brackets. The cursor will be placed in the middle of those square brackets. There you can enter any text, picture or video. And then it will look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This is the super secret spoiler - only Groupies in good standing may look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who wants to see what is hidden, just needs to click on that grey field and it will open up.
> 
> Hope this helps!




*Flossy*...that is so COOL!!  And amazing that you know that.  I've only been on these boards for 16 years so I guess I'm still a newbie.  



Spoiler: Super secret picture of a bear that only Groupies will love


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Yes!



Julie - My DH grew up south of Boston so you can guess who he was going for.  He's very happy but already moved on to next year and #6.  



ArielSRL said:


> We will be there 6/3-6/11 so AK is gonna be a madhouse as long as there are no delays on Pandora. I've got one AK day planned out of 7 park days and I'm not sure I want to allocate anymore. We may get in for that one day, do what we can, and get back out of that mess! I'm sure it will be amazing though, but I'm not interested in jam packed. Crowds in June are big enough as is.
> 
> More questions for all you helpful DISers. We are staying 8 nights, so from what I gather, it's a full cleaning on day 4 and trash and towel on day 8. I plan to purchase an extra towel set up when we check in bc there is 4 of us and I use 2 towels by myself. Anyone know where I request that? And when they do the cleanings, will they know I paid for an extra set and leave the correct amount of towels (I only pay once for the trip, right?) or do I need to leave them a note with their tip?
> 
> Thanks, in advance!



The extra set would get taken and not replaced.  If you want fresh new ones technically you would have to pay again - they are not a wash and replace for as long as you are there.  Or - hide them and wash them yourself.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Spoiler: Never tried this before! Careful - clicking here might hurt your eyes!  But click here anyway!!! Just remember I warned you!!! haha


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> ["Never tried this before! Careful - clicking here might hurt your eyes!  But click here anyway!!! Just remember I warned you!!! haha"]



Kinda' cool, isn't it?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Well said!  And thanks, *DDad61*, for the lovely comments on our beloved Lodge. As *Granny* says, many of us on this thread have been long-time lovers of the original look and feel of VWL, from the unkempt nature trail paralleling the lake, to the mini-beach area, to the fire pit, to the plethora of trees, and even including the Lone Grill. That's the Lodgeyness with which we fell in love, and we're reluctant to accept change in part due to the unknown and, at least for us, what we know won't return that is special to our experiences there. That being said, like you, I'm sure that given a couple of years, the whole area will look much more lush than it currently does, and it will strike wonder and awe in the hearts of those just discovering the beauty of our home away from home, as well as us old-timers. I'm sure there will be areas where I think they did a wonderful job, too. Still, I will miss the trees, the natural, unvarnished beauty, and likely the complete serenity that the Lodge will lose with the additions of the cabins and new, larger pool. Things change, though, and we have to change with them.
> 
> P.S. I, for one, always_ liked _the darker theming and colors in the rooms. . .just sayin'



Just to add - I bought at a resort I thought was finished - and practically perfect just as it was.  Then we learned DVC was going to change it to add to their pockets at a better than building new margin and we have gotten to deal with construction for 2 years.  No matter how things go it removed 2 years of the contract from my POV and what did we get for that?  A larger dues increase than normal.  

On the rooms - I may need to complain to DVC about making everything so bright and question when they are going to darken things up!    Seems fair for all the "too dark" complaints that apparently led to the lighter colors.   PVB may be the only darker theme left.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Kinda' cool, isn't it?



It is!!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Somehow I see an awful lot of "Spoiler Alerts" being used in this thread in the coming weeks.  We are all like a bunch of kids finding where mom hid the candy. . . . . . . 



Spoiler: Don't Click On This


----------



## horselover

Flossbolna said:


> There is an amazing feature on this forum software, the spoiler tag. If you go to the little symbols on the top of the field you write the post in, there is one field that has a smiley, a picture, some film and then a sheet of paper. Click on that sheet of paper. You get  a little menu and the second option is a little flag and it says Spoiler. Click on that and you will get a pop up window where you can enter the spoiler title. Then click ok. You will get some text into your post that reads "square brackets open" (using words here, you will see the symbol) SPOILER, then the title and the "square brackets closing" before you get another set of square brackets. The cursor will be placed in the middle of those square brackets. There you can enter any text, picture or video. And then it will look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This is the super secret spoiler - only Groupies in good standing may look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who wants to see what is hidden, just needs to click on that grey field and it will open up.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Thanks for the tip!  I had no idea.  Think it's too late for me to change it now.


----------



## horselover

And Rivers of Light is definitely opening because the dining packages are up on the website & I just snagged a FP for 3/12.  Sweet!


----------



## Flossbolna

horselover said:


> And Rivers of Light is definitely opening because the dining packages are up on the website & I just snagged a FP for 3/12.  Sweet!



Thanks for the alert!!!!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Here's a picture from a different perspective than what we've been seeing.  It's the start of the footbridge over the remainder of our beloved tree line to connect the cabins walkway to the current VWL.


----------



## sleepydog25

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Here's a picture from a different perspective than what we've been seeing.  It's the start of the footbridge over the remainder of our beloved tree line to connect the cabins walkway to the current VWL.


Gotta say I like the look of the footbridge.  Wonder if there'll be any flickering lanterns or chirping crickets? 

Also, I just read in one of the sideboard articles (to the right on the DIS screen) that Wishes is being replaced by a new night time spectacular as of 12 May.  That puts it in the realm of us possibly being able to see both while we're there.  Speaking of May and the BHGM, Part Deux, I'll post a couple of possibilities for those of us there to get together.  Obviously, numerous schedules are hard to juggle, but we'll see what we can do.


----------



## Granny

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Here's a picture from a different perspective than what we've been seeing.  It's the start of the footbridge over the remainder of our beloved tree line to connect the cabins walkway to the current VWL.



*Friendly*...thanks for the picture.  I've wondered from time to time if those footbridges were going to get deleted from the original plan.  I do think they will add a nice feature to the whole look.  And as *Sleepy* said, it would be great if they continued the crickets and flickering lanterns in that area.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just to add - I bought at a resort I thought was finished - and practically perfect just as it was.  Then we learned DVC was going to change it to add to their pockets at a better than building new margin and we have gotten to deal with construction for 2 years.  No matter how things go it removed 2 years of the contract from my POV and what did we get for that?  A larger dues increase than normal.
> 
> On the rooms - I may need to complain to DVC about making everything so bright and question when they are going to darken things up!    Seems fair for all the "too dark" complaints that apparently led to the lighter colors.   PVB may be the only darker theme left.



Kathy...I agree with all comments.  I guess AKV is also in the "darker theme" category.  At least it was the last time I stayed there about 4 years ago.  

We've stayed at VWL twice since the refurbishment changed the room decor, and while we miss the cozy feel of the previous look we have found that overall it didn't have much effect on us.  We actually prefer the new floor to the old carpet but wish they had done something to keep the theming besides a couple of pillows and the background of the drop down bed (which we'll never see unless we book a 2BR lock off at some point).  Maybe the new rock theme will provide the room design people some ideas on the next refurb.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

I can't recall if we ever got a great look at the smaller building that is being built pretty close to the pool, so I've included a pic of it.  I know we've speculated about its purpose and I think that centered mostly around being "mechanical-related", but the more I look at it and the fact that it sits basically right in the middle of the action, I'm wondering if it's not something else.  A community center maybe?  Can't remember if that was ever mentioned in the initial plans.  Also, is it possible they could relocate the Teton boat/bike rental to this building?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> I can't recall if we ever got a great look at the smaller building that is being built pretty close to the pool, so I've included a pic of it.  I know we've speculated about its purpose and I think that centered mostly around being "mechanical-related", but the more I look at it and the fact that it sits basically right in the middle of the action, I'm wondering if it's not something else.  A community center maybe?  Can't remember if that was ever mentioned in the initial plans.  Also, is it possible they could relocate the Teton boat/bike rental to this building?



There's supposed to be some sort of community hall coming.  That building looks like it's getting some sort of entry way so I'm thinking that may be what it is for.  

If Teton were going away I think they would have already taken it down since it's been closed up since they started construction.  I think it is staying.


----------



## Granny

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> I can't recall if we ever got a great look at the smaller building that is being built pretty close to the pool, so I've included a pic of it.  I know we've speculated about its purpose and I think that centered mostly around being "mechanical-related", but the more I look at it and the fact that it sits basically right in the middle of the action, I'm wondering if it's not something else.  A community center maybe?  Can't remember if that was ever mentioned in the initial plans.  Also, is it possible they could relocate the Teton boat/bike rental to this building?



I think this is the "mystery building" that we speculated about from the initial plans (circled in *GREEN*).

 

My guess is that it is a Community Hall.  The proximity to the pool (like BWV) would make sense, and it would be one more selling tool for CCV.  That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## ArielSRL

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The extra set would get taken and not replaced.  If you want fresh new ones technically you would have to pay again - they are not a wash and replace for as long as you are there.  Or - hide them and wash them yourself.


Thank you for the info. Since we are driving, it may just be better if we bring our own then. But if not, I'll try that trick.


----------



## sleepydog25

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> I can't recall if we ever got a great look at the smaller building that is being built pretty close to the pool, so I've included a pic of it.  I know we've speculated about its purpose and I think that centered mostly around being "mechanical-related", but the more I look at it and the fact that it sits basically right in the middle of the action, I'm wondering if it's not something else.  A community center maybe?  Can't remember if that was ever mentioned in the initial plans.  Also, is it possible they could relocate the Teton boat/bike rental to this building?


Based on your recent pics, I nominate you for Official Spy Photographer status.  This, too, is a great shot.  Thanks!

On another, perhaps  note, given that we are getting a new community hall, will a) it be open to _all_ Lodge guests, and b) we experience less of what I felt was VWL's biggest asset, serenity?  My guess is "yes" to both.  Progress marches on, regardless.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Yes *Sleepy*, and to stir the pot further, along with it being open to all Lodge guests, it will also be "open" to showing up on our annual dues! Progress does indeed in march on!


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Based on your recent pics, I nominate you for Official Spy Photographer status.  This, too, is a great shot.  Thanks!
> 
> On another, perhaps  note, given that we are getting a new community hall, will a) it be open to _all_ Lodge guests, and b) we experience less of what I felt was VWL's biggest asset, serenity?  My guess is "yes" to both.  Progress marches on, regardless.





Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Yes *Sleepy*, and to stir the pot further, along with it being open to all Lodge guests, it will also be "open" to showing up on our annual dues! Progress does indeed in march on!



I don't think any Community Halls are open to non-DVC guests.  It's been a while since we've used a CH, but I remember having to show my membership card for access at BWV and other CH's.  

But you are correct, *Friendly*, in that we could see dues increases due to the larger pool (lifeguards?) and a new CH.  Time will tell.


----------



## DenLo

I forgot about the rumors about a community hall addition.  I agree that has to be what that building will be used for.  The building is just too large to be a pump building. 

BTW, the Community Hall at Aulani is open for all guests.  By having the hotel guests included Disney pays for some of the cost.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Kathy...I agree with all comments.  I guess *AKV is also in the "darker theme" category*.  At least it was the last time I stayed there about 4 years ago.



Kind of and kind of not.  Refurb - lighter colors.   At least they didn't go with blue and green! 















Granny said:


> We've stayed at VWL twice since the refurbishment changed the room decor, and while we miss the cozy feel of the previous look we have found that overall it didn't have much effect on us.  We actually prefer the new floor to the old carpet but wish they had done something to keep the theming besides a couple of pillows and the background of the drop down bed (which we'll never see unless we book a 2BR lock off at some point).  Maybe the new rock theme will provide the room design people some ideas on the next refurb.



Actually, I too am more or less ok with the colors they chose at VWL - not white!  Disappointed with the quality of the work done in painting cabinets etc and continue to hate the rug under the coffee table in the living area and a few other design choices.  Very happy that VWL had some nice details built into the woodwork that they couldn't remove without completely gutting the place - such as the cut out's on the laundry closet doors.


----------



## Dean Marino

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> I can't recall if we ever got a great look at the smaller building that is being built pretty close to the pool, so I've included a pic of it.  I know we've speculated about its purpose and I think that centered mostly around being "mechanical-related", but the more I look at it and the fact that it sits basically right in the middle of the action, I'm wondering if it's not something else.  A community center maybe?  Can't remember if that was ever mentioned in the initial plans.  Also, is it possible they could relocate the Teton boat/bike rental to this building?



No mystery - we were in the Villas as this was being built.  It is a poured concrete building. with large chemical holding tanks internal.  It's main purpose is pool chlorination, possibly heating.  It MAY also serve the cabins.  We SAW and PHOTOGRAPHED the tanks.  Concrete has since been resurfaced for aesthetics.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Flossbolna said:


> There is an amazing feature on this forum software, the spoiler tag. If you go to the little symbols on the top of the field you write the post in, there is one field that has a smiley, a picture, some film and then a sheet of paper. Click on that sheet of paper. You get  a little menu and the second option is a little flag and it says Spoiler. Click on that and you will get a pop up window where you can enter the spoiler title. Then click ok. You will get some text into your post that reads "square brackets open" (using words here, you will see the symbol) SPOILER, then the title and the "square brackets closing" before you get another set of square brackets. The cursor will be placed in the middle of those square brackets. There you can enter any text, picture or video. And then it will look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This is the super secret spoiler - only Groupies in good standing may look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who wants to see what is hidden, just needs to click on that grey field and it will open up.
> 
> Hope this helps!




Ok, this is so cool!  I hope to one day find a use for it, and* remember how it was done.......

But, then too, it took me a long time to add links and I still have never downloaded a picture so I might be in trouble..

And, I'm really not as computer illiterate as that made me sound...I think it's actually caused by Windows at work, lots of IPads at home, & a 4 1/2 year old Windows phone with a 3.75 inch screen...not enough continuity...but I'm thinking about an IPhone SE.  Maybe that could help...


----------



## rkstocke5609

Ok here goes a try...



Spoiler: Avatar I can't seem to load



https://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/e2/73/53/e2735305ec79443d4d33aa89e9b85240.jpg&imgrefurl=https://www.pinterest.com/pin/17381148531544121/&docid=kJS40Na32v0lDM&tbnid=8LbnzZEc_U56KM:&vet=1&w=236&h=315&hl=en-us&source=sh/x/im#h=315&imgrc=8LbnzZEc_U56KM:&vet=1&w=236



Wow, it worked!  I use this avatar in other places, but here I have to download a picture - I can't take it from a website like I did on other sites...


----------



## LisaS

Flossbolna said:


> There is an amazing feature on this forum software, the spoiler tag. If you go to the little symbols on the top of the field you write the post in, there is one field that has a smiley, a picture, some film and then a sheet of paper. Click on that sheet of paper. You get  a little menu and the second option is a little flag and it says Spoiler. Click on that and you will get a pop up window where you can enter the spoiler title. Then click ok. You will get some text into your post that reads "square brackets open" (using words here, you will see the symbol) SPOILER, then the title and the "square brackets closing" before you get another set of square brackets. The cursor will be placed in the middle of those square brackets. There you can enter any text, picture or video. And then it will look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This is the super secret spoiler - only Groupies in good standing may look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who wants to see what is hidden, just needs to click on that grey field and it will open up.
> 
> Hope this helps!


I haven't come across the Spoiler tag before. Cool!

Another useful feature is the one just below "Spoiler" in that list, namely  the "Code" tag. Any tags between the CODE start and end tags are ignored and displayed as text. That allows you to show people the tags they need to type, or where to put their content if they click a button to insert the tags automatically. For example:



		Code:
	

[SPOILER="This is a spoiler!"]Insert text, picture or video here[/SPOILER]


----------



## jimmytammy

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Here's a picture from a different perspective than what we've been seeing.  It's the start of the footbridge over the remainder of our beloved tree line to connect the cabins walkway to the current VWL.


That bridge will allow us to sneak over at night and harass the newbies


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> That bridge will allow us to sneak over at night and harass the newbies



Maybe there will be bushes over by the cabins.  They won't mind a few unexpected guests I'm sure.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Dean Marino said:


> No mystery - we were in the Villas as this was being built.  It is a poured concrete building. with large chemical holding tanks internal.  It's main purpose is pool chlorination, possibly heating.  It MAY also serve the cabins.  We SAW and PHOTOGRAPHED the tanks.  Concrete has since been resurfaced for aesthetics.



Just when we thought we had a new Community Hall we're back to square one and speculation of being a "mechanical" building again.  Thanks for the insight Dean!  I think many of our initial thoughts centered around mechanical, but the building design, lack of roof vent pipes (only two), and the location of building had me second guessing myself.  I'm still not convinced either way at this point 

Although I'm not at all familiar with pools, the size and design of the building certainly seems overkill for a chlorine gas injection system that could have easily been incorporated into the hollow boulders they built all around the pool.  And I can't recall a trench being run from that building to the pool.  However, I'm sure there is much more to it than I'm capable of understanding and if it is mechanical, it must have additional purposes maybe tied to the cabins as you and I think Denise (@DenLo) suggested!

Also, and although both could easily serve the same purpose, this is NOT a poured concrete building; it's a cement block building.  A poured concrete wall is solid and poured into forms directly from a truck while a block building is laid in courses by masons and is hollow, although depending on the engineering specifications, it can often have rebar added and concrete poured into the hollows of the block.  I thought I recalled watching the masons lay the last couple courses of block on one of corners of the building and sure enough I did get a photo of the walls that I've attached.  You'll notice the mortar joints.  The only thing poured are the headers above the openings and of course the pad the building sits on.  The headers appear to have been pre-cast to exact specifications and installed accordingly.  There were no tanks present at that time; that I saw anyway.  Are you able to post the photo you took of the tanks?


----------



## Flossbolna

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Just when we thought we had a new Community Hall



There will definitely be a new Community Hall. This was one of the features that were talked about at the Members Annual Meeting in December. I was there. The only question that is up to debate is WHERE will the Community Hall be.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

jimmytammy said:


> That bridge will allow us to sneak over at night and harass the newbies



That's the spirit....the possibilities here are endless!! Toilet paper, soap, eggs, forks, maybe some syrup and flour or flaming bags of "you know what".  While some of us make our way over on foot, others can provide cover from the back with water balloon slingshots that we can set up on the VWL balconies.  I like our chances.  It's on!


----------



## Starwind

jimmytammy said:


> That bridge will allow us to sneak over at night and harass the newbies



*recruit* the newbies !


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Flossbolna said:


> There will definitely be a new Community Hall. This was one of the features that were talked about at the Members Annual Meeting in December. I was there. The only question that is up to debate is WHERE will the Community Hall be.



Yea, it's gotta go somewhere *Flossy*.  I'm now wondering if maybe it will be on the first floor of the main lodge similar to how the community hall is at Kidani Village instead of being a stand-alone building.


----------



## Starwind

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Although I'm not at all familiar with pools, the size and design of the building certainly seems overkill for a chlorine gas injection system that could have easily been incorporated into the hollow boulders they built all around the pool.  And I can't recall a trench being run from that building to the pool.  However, I'm sure there is much more to it than I'm capable of understanding and if it is mechanical, it must have additional purposes maybe tied to the cabins as you and I think Denise (@DenLo) suggested!



Think volumes of powdered and liquid pool chemicals:  both for ongoing normal treatment as well as storage for "shock" and other one time or scheduled "problem" treatments.  With a large, and public, pool, lots more than needed for a home pool.  Also, there is going to be a filtration system as the water gets pulled out of the pool, filtered and chemically treated, and then sent back into the pool.  And Disney heats their pool water, so there will also be a heating system.

We had a 25' bromine pool growing up, the filter and chemical treatment equipment easily took up a space about 4' x 8' in the back of the garage.  That did not include chemical storage.  Chambers, pipes, pumps, etc.  Think bulky.  A large pool is going to require quite a setup, and it will all need to be hidden from sight and secure.

SW


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> That bridge will allow us to sneak over at night and harass the newbies



Sounds good!  And Jimmy, you can wear the same outfit that you use for your Boston Tea Party re-enactment!  





Flossbolna said:


> There will definitely be a new Community Hall. This was one of the features that were talked about at the Members Annual Meeting in December. I was there. The only question that is up to debate is WHERE will the Community Hall be.



Maybe that's what they will re-purpose Roaring Fork space for?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Although I'm not at all familiar with pools, the size and design of the building certainly seems overkill for a chlorine gas injection system that could have easily been incorporated into the hollow boulders they built all around the pool.  And I can't recall a trench being run from that building to the pool.  However, I'm sure there is much more to it than I'm capable of understanding and if it is mechanical, it must have additional purposes maybe tied to the cabins as you and I think Denise (@DenLo) suggested!



However Disney hasn't in the habit of putting a huge pool treatment building right in the middle of everything.  Where is it for the main pool?  Where is it for SAB?  Where is it for BCV quiet pool?  For the pool by VGF?  etc etc  If they do it's a multi purpose building.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

KAT4DISNEY said:


> However Disney hasn't in the habit of putting a huge pool treatment building right in the middle of everything.  Where is it for the main pool?  Where is it for SAB?  Where is it for BCV quiet pool?  For the pool by VGF?  etc etc  If they do it's a multi purpose building.



Completely agree Kathy.  I didn't want to get too far off-topic with the pool debate, but every pool on property has a large chlorine/filtration/heating system.  This pool really isn't that large, especially from a water volume standpoint.  The design of the building has to be a multi purpose unit and the evidence we've seen so far just hasn't convinced me yet of what all/any of those purposes are.  I definitely admit I very well could be completely wrong......time will tell. 

If I was designing the pool and needed a place to hide the large filtration/heating system, I think I'd try to fit it inside the hollow boulders they've made.   Like inside the boulder-based, rusty water tower/feature that's being erected right next to the pool to maximize efficiency, to constantly circulate and filter the water, and be closer to the main water line.....this rectangular-based tower here in the picture below (a bit blurry, sorry) just to the left of the ice machine, to the right of the orange cherry-picker, in front of the orange mule, and with the white filtration pipe laying in front of it is the one I'm thinking of.  Then again, maybe that's why I'm not a pool designer; but it is fun to speculate!


----------



## bjbw

Disney just waived ROFR for our resale WL contract - I am SOOOOO excited!  First time DVC owners - so pumped to begin this adventure   212 points, April use yr, $77/point - full 2017 points.


----------



## horselover

bjbw said:


> Disney just waived ROFR for our resale WL contract - I am SOOOOO excited!  First time DVC owners - so pumped to begin this adventure   212 points, April use yr, $77/point - full 2017 points.



Congratulations & welcome home!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bjbw said:


> Disney just waived ROFR for our resale WL contract - I am SOOOOO excited!  First time DVC owners - so pumped to begin this adventure   212 points, April use yr, $77/point - full 2017 points.



Nice!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## DVC Jen

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> That's the spirit....the possibilities here are endless!! Toilet paper, soap, eggs, forks, maybe some syrup and flour or flaming bags of "you know what".  While some of us make our way over on foot, others can provide cover from the back with water balloon slingshots that we can set up on the VWL balconies.  I like our chances.  It's on!




ooohhhhh  I want in on this!


----------



## DVC Jen

bjbw said:


> Disney just waived ROFR for our resale WL contract - I am SOOOOO excited!  First time DVC owners - so pumped to begin this adventure   212 points, April use yr, $77/point - full 2017 points.




Welcome home!!!


----------



## TCRAIG

bjbw said:


> Disney just waived ROFR for our resale WL contract - I am SOOOOO excited!  First time DVC owners - so pumped to begin this adventure   212 points, April use yr, $77/point - full 2017 points.


SWEET!


----------



## Dean Marino

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Just when we thought we had a new Community Hall we're back to square one and speculation of being a "mechanical" building again.  Thanks for the insight Dean!  I think many of our initial thoughts centered around mechanical, but the building design, lack of roof vent pipes (only two), and the location of building had me second guessing myself.  I'm still not convinced either way at this point
> 
> Although I'm not at all familiar with pools, the size and design of the building certainly seems overkill for a chlorine gas injection system that could have easily been incorporated into the hollow boulders they built all around the pool.  And I can't recall a trench being run from that building to the pool.  However, I'm sure there is much more to it than I'm capable of understanding and if it is mechanical, it must have additional purposes maybe tied to the cabins as you and I think Denise (@DenLo) suggested!
> 
> Also, and although both could easily serve the same purpose, this is NOT a poured concrete building; it's a cement block building.  A poured concrete wall is solid and poured into forms directly from a truck while a block building is laid in courses by masons and is hollow, although depending on the engineering specifications, it can often have rebar added and concrete poured into the hollows of the block.  I thought I recalled watching the masons lay the last couple courses of block on one of corners of the building and sure enough I did get a photo of the walls that I've attached.  You'll notice the mortar joints.  The only thing poured are the headers above the openings and of course the pad the building sits on.  The headers appear to have been pre-cast to exact specifications and installed accordingly.  There were no tanks present at that time; that I saw anyway.  Are you able to post the photo you took of the tanks?



You are correct - they were laying blocks.  I mis-spoke.  Rebar was installed within the blocks.

However, that building DOES contain large chemical holding tanks.  You see, I sort of know a chemical holding tank..... worked for Dow for 27 years .  The building sort of HAD to be concrete, of one form or another....  do not panic:  this is blast protection.  When one builds a building of this ilk, there are requirements for catastrophic failure of the chemical holding tanks.  Nothing new - wherever the MAIN pool treatment facility is?  It is/has been constructed with blast protection, in the event of catastrophic failure.

Here is a construction photo - tanks can easily be seen....


----------



## sleepydog25

Dean Marino said:


> Here is a construction photo - tanks can easily be seen....


Those aren't tanks; they're porta-potties!  Ok, just kidding, just kidding.  I see them in the middle of the half-formed building. . .gonna be fun (exasperating?) to see how the use of the buildings work out. . .

AND,  Home, *bjbw*!  Sounds like a wonderful contract, and we're glad you shared with us.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Dean Marino said:


> You are correct - they were laying blocks.  I mis-spoke.  Rebar was installed within the blocks.
> 
> However, that building DOES contain large chemical holding tanks.  You see, I sort of know a chemical holding tank..... worked for Dow for 27 years .  The building sort of HAD to be concrete, of one form or another....  do not panic:  this is blast protection.  When one builds a building of this ilk, there are requirements for catastrophic failure of the chemical holding tanks.  Nothing new - wherever the MAIN pool treatment facility is?  It is/has been constructed with blast protection, in the event of catastrophic failure.
> 
> Here is a construction photo - tanks can easily be seen....


  Awesome photo Dean, thanks for posting!  Now from my days of chemistry I believe that chlorine is not flammable, so are the blast precautions in case the chlorine mixes with some other chemical and causes a reaction?


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

DVC Jen said:


> ooohhhhh  I want in on this!



Absolutely.....strength in numbers!!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

bjbw said:


> Disney just waived ROFR for our resale WL contract - I am SOOOOO excited!  First time DVC owners - so pumped to begin this adventure   212 points, April use yr, $77/point - full 2017 points.



Nice contract, 212 points will make for some nice long stays.  Congratulations!


----------



## jimmytammy

bjbw said:


> Disney just waived ROFR for our resale WL contract - I am SOOOOO excited!  First time DVC owners - so pumped to begin this adventure   212 points, April use yr, $77/point - full 2017 points.


Congratulations and Welcome Home!!!!  You have excellent tastes in your choice of resorts


----------



## Lakegirl

bjbw said:


> Disney just waived ROFR for our resale WL contract - I am SOOOOO excited!  First time DVC owners - so pumped to begin this adventure   212 points, April use yr, $77/point - full 2017 points.


Wow that is a steal!!! Great price!!! Congratulations and Welcome Home!!


----------



## Corinne

Happy Saturday Groupies.  I'm cursing all the dumb fellow New Englanders who had to say we have almost made it through winter without too much snow! Lol, the only good thing is we had a snow day on Thursday! 

My poor hubby came in from clearing up the snow the other night and asked how much longer until we are spending our winters in Florida!!

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## horselover

Corinne said:


> Happy Saturday Groupies.  I'm cursing all the dumb fellow New Englanders who had to say we have almost made it through winter without too much snow! Lol, the only good thing is we had a snow day on Thursday!
> 
> My poor hubby came in from clearing up the snow the other night and asked how much longer until we are spending our winters in Florida!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day!



How much snow did you get Corinne?  We got around 9".   As much as I don't like the snow I still say we've been very lucky this winter.  It could have been much worse.    I know it's not over yet but it's mostly over.  I'm sticking with that.


----------



## horselover

Ok smart groupies who can help me?  I haven't had to edit my signature since the change over in format to the boards.  It used to be easy.  I need to remove SSR from my signature.  If I go into my profile & click signature all I see are the pictures.  You used to see the actual link codes.  I don't see any way to remove the link.  It just says preview.  How do I edit it?


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

So Humphrey is reporting the Roaring Fork menu will be reevaluated before re-opening. I guess that's not surprising given it will be closed for refurbishment. 
Hopefully they keep the favorites, or at least my favorite  bananas foster Mickey waffles.


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover said:


> Maybe there will be bushes over by the cabins.  They won't mind a few unexpected guests I'm sure.





Friendlyadvice2 said:


> That's the spirit....the possibilities here are endless!! Toilet paper, soap, eggs, forks, maybe some syrup and flour or flaming bags of "you know what".  While some of us make our way over on foot, others can provide cover from the back with water balloon slingshots that we can set up on the VWL balconies.  I like our chances.  It's on!





Starwind said:


> *recruit* the newbies !





Granny said:


> Sounds good! And Jimmy, you can wear the same outfit that you use for your Boston Tea Party re-enactment!





DVC Jen said:


> ooohhhhh  I want in on this!





Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Absolutely.....strength in numbers!!



Wow!  I never knew we had so many schemers on here.

*ATTN ALL GROUPIES*

I see a groupie meet of a different variety going on here...meet by the footbridge at midnight, *Granny*, you bring the lanterns and pitchforks(not for hurting anyone, just to clear debris along the way, and scratch out ground for re-planting of pine tree seedlings that I am bringing from NC), *Friendly*, you bring the necessary tools(toilet paper, eggs, etc.) to make a point, *Jen*, you bring the balloons and recruit the artillery, *Starwind*,
can I get you to go over early, maybe 10ish as the EWP will be winding down, and see if we have any sympathizers, those willing to join the fight and *horselover*, you be in charge of the calvary, we will need them for reconnaissance, and watching the flank in case there is a backlash.  Now where is *Sleepy* when you need him, he can be in charge of the Air assault.  Anyone here have any Naval Operations experience? We can pin em in from Bay Lake!   *Sign up now, don't miss out, VWL Groupies unite as one. *

Any others willing to join the the skirmish?



You know they say how history has a tendency to repeat itself

Disclaimer: I feel I come across as a violent person(for those who don't know me)but really I am not, I am just passionate about our "home"


----------



## jimmytammy

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> So Humphrey is reporting the Roaring Fork menu will be reevaluated before re-opening. I guess that's not surprising given it will be closed for refurbishment.
> Hopefully they keep the favorites, or at least my favorite  bananas foster Mickey waffles.


I hope they are looking at making the menu slightly more interesting, though I like a few of the flatbreads and salads, hope they keep those.  I would love to see a more well rounded menu like Contempo Cafe serves.  I have a hard time convincing my family to eat there anymore as the menu has been rather blah for a few years.  Thanks for reporting this via Humphrey!


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Wow!  I never knew we had so many schemers on here.
> 
> *ATTN ALL GROUPIES*
> 
> I see a groupie meet of a different variety going on here...meet by the footbridge at midnight, *Granny*, you bring the lanterns and pitchforks(not for hurting anyone, just to clear debris along the way, and scratch out ground for re-planting of pine tree seedlings that I am bringing from NC), *Friendly*, you bring the necessary tools(toilet paper, eggs, etc.) to make a point, *Jen*, you bring the balloons and recruit the artillery, *Starwind*,
> can I get you to go over early, maybe 10ish as the EWP will be winding down, and see if we have any sympathizers, those willing to join the fight and *horselover*, you be in charge of the calvary, we will need them for reconnaissance, and watching the flank in case there is a backlash.  Now where is *Sleepy* when you need him, he can be in charge of the Air assault.  Anyone here have any Naval Operations experience? We can pin em in from Bay Lake!   *Sign up now, don't miss out, VWL Groupies unite as one. *
> 
> Any others willing to join the the skirmish?
> 
> 
> 
> You know they say how history has a tendency to repeat itself
> 
> Disclaimer: I feel I come across as a violent person(for those who don't know me)but really I am not, I am just passionate about our "home"



Charge!!!!!    

And I will confirm Jimmy is one of the kindest people I have ever met.  Not an ounce of violence there.      But when it comes to VWL well...............


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover said:


> Charge!!!!!
> 
> And I will confirm Jimmy is one of the kindest people I have ever met.  Not an ounce of violence there.      But when it comes to VWL well...............


Can you tell I have "Too Much Time On My Hands"(Styx 1981 reference)I should be working right now


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> *Sign up now, don't miss out, VWL Groupies unite as one. *



And no pressure, folks, but we really do have to unite as one....


----------



## pmaurer74

bjbw said:


> Disney just waived ROFR for our resale WL contract - I am SOOOOO excited!  First time DVC owners - so pumped to begin this adventure   212 points, April use yr, $77/point - full 2017 points.


Congratulations! We have 210 and love it... just not enough points.


----------



## Flossbolna

@horselover you can just delete the picture and that will do the job. Alternatively you can click on the button at the very right on the top of the editor field, like a sheet of paper and a wrench (? Not sure this is the correct English word, it is some kind of tool, English is not my first language...). This will let you see the coding.

You can go back by clicking on 'use rich text editor'


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

I was looking at the building map with all the floor plans and there are 2, 1 bedrooms on the 5th floor and 2, 2 bedrooms on floors 2-4 that are shaped funny. The 1 bedroom is L snapped and the 2 bedrooms are almost like a W shape.  Does anyone know if there are pictures out there showing what they look like? I'm curious how they are different.


----------



## DVC Jen

jimmytammy said:


> Wow!  I never knew we had so many schemers on here.
> 
> *ATTN ALL GROUPIES*
> 
> I see a groupie meet of a different variety going on here...meet by the footbridge at midnight, *Granny*, you bring the lanterns and pitchforks(not for hurting anyone, just to clear debris along the way, and scratch out ground for re-planting of pine tree seedlings that I am bringing from NC), *Friendly*, you bring the necessary tools(toilet paper, eggs, etc.) to make a point, *Jen*, you bring the balloons and recruit the artillery, *Starwind*,
> can I get you to go over early, maybe 10ish as the EWP will be winding down, and see if we have any sympathizers, those willing to join the fight and *horselover*, you be in charge of the calvary, we will need them for reconnaissance, and watching the flank in case there is a backlash.  Now where is *Sleepy* when you need him, he can be in charge of the Air assault.  Anyone here have any Naval Operations experience? We can pin em in from Bay Lake!   *Sign up now, don't miss out, VWL Groupies unite as one. *
> 
> Any others willing to join the the skirmish?
> 
> 
> 
> You know they say how history has a tendency to repeat itself
> 
> Disclaimer: I feel I come across as a violent person(for those who don't know me)but really I am not, I am just passionate about our "home"




I have three big and I mean BIG dogs - a lab/grt pyrneese mix and two newfoundlands.  I can bring bags and bags of that "you know what" too.  Maybe Sleepy could use it in the air assault.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DVC Jen said:


> I have three big and I mean BIG dogs - a lab/grt pyrneese mix and two newfoundlands.  I can bring bags and bags of that "you know what" too.  Maybe Sleepy could use it in the air assault.



If you'd like to supplement that arsenal we have 4 horses that could contribute.


----------



## DVC Jen

KAT4DISNEY said:


> If you'd like to supplement that arsenal we have 4 horses that could contribute.




You win!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> I was looking at the building map with all the floor plans and there are 2, 1 bedrooms on the 5th floor and 2, 2 bedrooms on floors 2-4 that are shaped funny. The 1 bedroom is L snapped and the 2 bedrooms are almost like a W shape.  Does anyone know if there are pictures out there showing what they look like? I'm curious how they are different.



Those are referred to as the atrium rooms I believe.  A few here have gotten those over the years.  Allears.net has a picture of 2528:
http://allears.net/acc/g_wlv.htm

I think the main difference you see is in the living/kitchen area.  The closest we ever came to them is right next door in 5524.  The 5th floor does have solid balcony walls so they feel more closed off.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DVC Jen said:


> You win!



It would be a nice mix of ammo.


----------



## sleepydog25

Off we go, into the wild, blue yonder. . . 

And they better bring back the Mickey Waffles or this could get nasty


----------



## horselover

This morning I called MS to book the rest of my NYE stay.  Bit the bullet & borrowed points for both BCV & VWL.  It was driving me crazy thinking about what would still be available at 7 mos.  As of now we have a split stay VWL/BCV but I'm hoping it will all be at BCV come 7 mos.  I needed to transfer points between members & modify days so I had no choice but to call.  Got a very nice CM who repeatedly called our beloved lodge VWL.  I thanked her for calling it the correct name & not referring to it by that other name that shall not be mentioned.  She got a good laugh out of that.  And she agreed she likes trees better than boulders.    

Patrick I'm sending you a PM with my dates.   

And in other news the college replies are starting to come in for DS18.  We're two for two!      The one that came today was from his second choice school (mom's first choice!).  Champlain College.  We're still waiting on 3 more including his top choice.  We'll see what happens.  I'm surprised they're rolling in already.  They all said they'd notify mid March.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

FYI in case you haven't seen it - WDW is increasing tickets and AP prices tomorrow.  
http://blog.touringplans.com/2017/02/11/disney-ticket-price-increase-happening-tomorrow/

I haven't seen any place that knows what the multi day tickets are going up.  There won't be the option to only add the Water Parks and More to a base ticket - only a Hopper.  And tickets will now have expiration dates although you'd get credit for what you paid if you didn't use it but would have to exchange and pay the difference for a new ticket.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> FYI in case you haven't seen it - WDW is increasing tickets and AP prices tomorrow.
> http://blog.touringplans.com/2017/02/11/disney-ticket-price-increase-happening-tomorrow/
> 
> I haven't seen any place that knows what the multi day tickets are going up.  There won't be the option to only add the Water Parks and More to a base ticket - on a Hopper.  And tickets will now have expiration dates although you'd get credit for what you paid if you didn't use it but would have to exchange and pay the difference for a new ticket.



Thanks for the heads up!
No more APs for my kids as I can't predict when trips will fit in with their schedules and if they'll get the full use out of them.


----------



## Dean Marino

No data on AP renewal prices.  No data on "Gold" block dates, 2018, beyond early January. 12 months from April, 2017 would be April 2018.  WDW - make up your mind, and post the DATA.

Considering going DOWN from Platinum to Gold, because we never GO during the block periods.  But right now?  No way to make an informed decision.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday @puppytrainer !!!




*​


----------



## ArielSRL

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> So Humphrey is reporting the Roaring Fork menu will be reevaluated before re-opening. I guess that's not surprising given it will be closed for refurbishment.
> Hopefully they keep the favorites, or at least my favorite  bananas foster Mickey waffles.


I saw he said a mid June reopening, too.....


----------



## DiznyDi

You sure have been a chatty group while I've been gone 

DDaughter and I had a wonderful week at our beloved Lodge.  As much as we hated leaving, the cheerleader groups were beginning to arrive en masse.  We were surprised to see a group at the Lodge.

The photos Granny posted earlier are better than any that I have.  Unfortunately there was no soft opening to GP while we were there.  The canvas fence is down and replaced with roll-away planters.  There were CM's to the left of this photo sitting at a table and signing employees in.  They wouldn't allow me in to take a peek and said to come back on Monday 

I can confirm that RF, as of yesterday, is/was still open.  

I was told by a WL CM that Trout Pass will remain open.....but not as a bar.


----------



## DiznyDi

Wishing *@puppytrainer* a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## twinklebug

DiznyDi said:


> I was told by a WL CM that Trout Pass will remain open.....but not as a bar.



Welcome back! 
I think the lockers outside of Trout Pass need to stay put. Not too many folk use them but I don't know of a feature pool that doesn't offer some nearby. Maybe the building will become a manned towel station.... or... a DVC sales Kiosk.


----------



## rkstocke5609

DVC Jen said:


> I have three big and I mean BIG dogs - a lab/grt pyrneese mix and two newfoundlands.  I can bring bags and bags of that "you know what" too.  Maybe Sleepy could use it in the air assault.



I have a slingshot that might be effective from a balcony..I would be happy to join this "party".  Please PM me the date and I'll make every effort.  I'm even a better shot after a few Moscow Mule's...


----------



## Flossbolna

twinklebug said:


> Welcome back!
> I think the lockers outside of Trout Pass need to stay put. Not too many folk use them but I don't know of a feature pool that doesn't offer some nearby. Maybe the building will become a manned towel station.... or... a DVC sales Kiosk.



I wonder if the building would be large enough for a community hall. I think it might be too small.


----------



## Corinne

I'm so excited! We decided to cancel the BC stay in December and book VWL! Even more exciting, I think our DS and  our DDIL will be coming along!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday @puppytrainer!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome Back *Di*!!  Thanks for the update on RF/Trout Pass/GP

Sounds like we have a plan in action, lets take back our beloved VWL!!

Our one and only stay in a 2 bed at VWL was in room 2858.  And I have too say, loved it.  I would be very excited to get that room again


----------



## glamdring269

Well, finally took the plunge and have booked VWL for 12/22 - 12/28.  We bought a VWL resale contract a few years ago but have yet to actually stay there, having lucked in BWV for F&W the last couple times we stayed.  We did spend some time at WL before deciding to pick it but are a bit disappointed that the way it looked when we first decided to buy there will be different now. Hoping the "wilderness feel" is still there to some degree.

We'll be staying in a studio.  Any special requests we should call and add to the reservation?  Thanks and looking for


----------



## jimmytammy

glamdring269 said:


> Well, finally took the plunge and have booked VWL for 12/22 - 12/28.  We bought a VWL resale contract a few years ago but have yet to actually stay there, having lucked in BWV for F&W the last couple times we stayed.  We did spend some time at WL before deciding to pick it but are a bit disappointed that the way it looked when we first decided to buy there will be different now. Hoping the "wilderness feel" is still there to some degree.
> 
> We'll be staying in a studio.  Any special requests we should call and add to the reservation?  Thanks and looking for


We like to request a high floor as our 1st choice, then either near elevator, or a pool view. The only other thing would be if you prefer not seeing the new cabins, ask for odd number rooms.  Still to this day, I prefer the pool/lake view for this reason...sun comes up on other side, facing the parking lot/bus stop.  We like to sleep in so we keep those curtains tight


----------



## sleepydog25

Good choice, *Corinne*! (P.S. I changed Page 1)  And,  * glam*!  I doubt you'd find much disagreement on this thread about being worried that the very things that made us fall in love with VWL in the first place might be damaged or lost once the construction is finished.  Still, I'm optimistic that the magic of the Lodge will overcome all doubts in the end. . .even if the new memories will have to be adjusted.  At any rate, I echo *JT*'s sentiments about a higher floor and either near the elevator or choose a side. I will slightly disagree with him, though, in that I'm fairly certain the odd numbered rooms face the lake and new cabins with the even numbers looking out over the trees and in the general direction of the bus stop (though it's nearly invisible). We like the lake view side, and when we were there a year ago with construction well under way, despite all the trees being knocked down, we loved being able to see the lake clearly which included EWP each evening.  Regardless, you'll still enjoy your trip, I'm sure.


----------



## claire_ont

Hi everyone and thank-you for the wonderful birthday wishes!  I mainly lurk on the board these days, but it was great to see the birthday wishes when I got back from my trip.  For my birthday this year, I spent 2 weeks in Hawaii with 4 of those days at Aulani.  

I enjoy(?) looking at the construction pictures, but in the 3 Disney trips I have had since construction started, I have not been back to the lodge.  I guess I am one of those people who fell in love with the villas because it was quiet, had trees, not a lot of people and it was very peaceful to return to after the parks.  I hope once they finish the construction it will be equally beautiful and peaceful - as only Disney does best.  I am going to be back in Disney at AKV Dec 3-10 2017 this year and will go visit the lodge.  I would also be interested in attending the groupie meet if it occurs while I am there.  

As an ex airforce member - I am willing to sign up for the aerial assault team.  Drones at midnight ... armed with tree and bush seeds... with appropriate fertilizer...


----------



## Corinne

sleepydog25 said:


> Good choice, *Corinne*! (P.S. I changed Page 1



Thanks *Sleepy!!*


----------



## Lakegirl

Dean Marino said:


> No data on AP renewal prices.  No data on "Gold" block dates, 2018, beyond early January. 12 months from April, 2017 would be April 2018.  WDW - make up your mind, and post the DATA.
> 
> Considering going DOWN from Platinum to Gold, because we never GO during the block periods.  But right now?  No way to make an informed decision.


I am wondering the same


----------



## Lakegirl

Corinne said:


> Happy Saturday Groupies.  I'm cursing all the dumb fellow New Englanders who had to say we have almost made it through winter without too much snow! Lol, the only good thing is we had a snow day on Thursday!
> 
> My poor hubby came in from clearing up the snow the other night and asked how much longer until we are spending our winters in Florida!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day!


That was me. I just said it the other day, looks like we won't have much of a winter.  Sorry


----------



## rkstocke5609

Well wishes to those on the East Coast experiencing heavy snow.  It has been insanely mild in Minneapolis this year with no snow on the ground right now and expected high of 46 degrees tomorrow (this was caused by me buying a new snowblower & spending $1500 fixing up my 4WD SUV)...

Please all stay safe!


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> At any rate, I echo *JT*'s sentiments about a higher floor and either near the elevator or choose a side. I will slightly disagree with him, though, in that I'm fairly certain the odd numbered rooms face the lake


Sleepy is right, my bad


----------



## Lakegirl

I realized the other day that because we are not going in our 2018 use year, my 59 2017 points would go wasted and we can't have that, so I switched to BLT 1 bedroom for 3 night at the beginning of our August 2017 stay, so very excited to have our own bedroom away from the kids and to have the washer dryer, and to be so close to MK!!!!


----------



## Flossbolna

Lakegirl said:


> I realized the other day that because we are not going in our 2018 use year, my 59 2017 points would go wasted and we can't have that, so I switched to BLT 1 bedroom for 3 night at the beginning of our August 2017 stay, so very excited to have our own bedroom away from the kids and to have the washer dryer, and to be so close to MK!!!!



Be careful though: one bedrooms are very addictive! Once you got used to them it is very difficult to go back to studios.


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

I am so anxious to see/hear reports from Geyser Point today!!!!!  Am I the only one stalking all the boards to see who posts first?

ETA - WDW Magic has the menu and some photos.  Plus someone put the info on the resort page over in the regular non-dvc dis board.  View looks awesome from some of those seats

http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/geys...w-open-at-disneys-wilderness-lodge-resort.htm


----------



## horselover

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> I am so anxious to see/hear reports from Geyser Point today!!!!!  Am I the only one stalking all the boards to see who posts first?
> 
> ETA - WDW Magic has the menu and some photos.  Plus someone put the info on the resort page over in the regular non-dvc dis board.  View looks awesome from some of those seats
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/geys...w-open-at-disneys-wilderness-lodge-resort.htm



Thanks for posting.  I will admit that bar area looks really nice.


----------



## sleepydog25

A) Pictures do make GP look lovely  B) Still appears to be open air which means when it rains or is very steamy or is very cold, then it could be an adventure to sit out (despite the inclusion of ceiling fans I see whirling about in the pics). Also, wonder how buggy it will be at night? C) I do NOT see Mickey waffles on the menu. As long as RF re-opens in some form as an eatery AND has Mickey waffles, I'll be fine. Otherwise, I will consider this a major loss.


----------



## Flossbolna

sleepydog25 said:


> A) Pictures do make GP look lovely  B) Still appears to be open air which means when it rains or is very steamy or is very cold, then it could be an adventure to sit out (despite the inclusion of ceiling fans I see whirling about in the pics). Also, wonder how buggy it will be at night? C) I do NOT see Mickey waffles on the menu. As long as RF re-opens in some form as an eatery AND has Mickey waffles, I'll be fine. Otherwise, I will consider this a major loss.



Yes, I noticed the open air nature as well. There are heaters as well, not just fans. I wonder who came up with that stupid idea? It does look lovely, but how many days in the year will this be pleasant? I can only imagine the designer is from California, which actually has a climate that is good for this kind of setting. They could easily just have added large glass windows. The only good thing is that we won't pay for the air conditioning bill for a large restaurant with our dues.


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

sleepydog25 said:


> A) Pictures do make GP look lovely  B) Still appears to be open air which means when it rains or is very steamy or is very cold, then it could be an adventure to sit out (despite the inclusion of ceiling fans I see whirling about in the pics). Also, wonder how buggy it will be at night? C) I do NOT see Mickey waffles on the menu. As long as RF re-opens in some form as an eatery AND has Mickey waffles, I'll be fine. Otherwise, I will consider this a major loss.



Yes and that pool crowd stopping in for a bite means some of those cushions might be damp to sit on. Good point about the bugs - i have heard many reports about the bugs on the boat at night although I never have seen them.  That wouldn't be too appetizing.




Flossbolna said:


> Yes, I noticed the open air nature as well. There are heaters as well, not just fans. I wonder who came up with that stupid idea? It does look lovely, but how many days in the year will this be pleasant? I can only imagine the designer is from California, which actually has a climate that is good for this kind of setting. They could easily just have added large glass windows. The only good thing is that we won't pay for the air conditioning bill for a large restaurant with our dues.



Are those heaters up on the ceiling?  My first thought was bug killers but then I thought that wouldn't make sense for Disney.


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> A) Pictures do make GP look lovely  B) Still appears to be open air which means when it rains or is very steamy or is very cold, then it could be an adventure to sit out (despite the inclusion of ceiling fans I see whirling about in the pics). Also, wonder how buggy it will be at night? C) I do NOT see Mickey waffles on the menu. As long as RF re-opens in some form as an eatery AND has Mickey waffles, I'll be fine. Otherwise, I will consider this a major loss.



Well at least it should be nice when I visit next month.


----------



## sleepydog25

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> Yes and that pool crowd stopping in for a bite means some of those cushions might be damp to sit on. Good point about the bugs - i have heard many reports about the bugs on the boat at night although I never have seen them.  That wouldn't be too appetizing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are those heaters up on the ceiling?  My first thought was bug killers but then I thought that wouldn't make sense for Disney.


I do see a couple heaters, at least that's what they appear to be.  Those might help on cool nights.  I do wonder why they didn't at least install some of those gauzy, sunscreen shades that you could drop down during rain showers or the burnishing sun. Regardless, I expect a lot of damp seats, as well.


----------



## Corinne

The info on GP just showed up in my FB feed, and I have to say it looks like a great spot!


----------



## wildernessDad

Check out this Periscope video of Geyser Point Bar and Grill.
https://www.periscope.tv/w/a3CrWTI5...LV1cJYPwbUpLm1VbM36YeIdYHzN1bQADvfS5B0u8QMWA2


----------



## wildernessDad

wildernessDad said:


> Check out this Periscope video of Geyser Point Bar and Grill.
> https://www.periscope.tv/w/a3CrWTI5...LV1cJYPwbUpLm1VbM36YeIdYHzN1bQADvfS5B0u8QMWA2


Sorry doesn't appear to be working.  Wait.  It's working.


----------



## horselover

wildernessDad said:


> Sorry doesn't appear to be working.  Wait.  It's working.



Worked for me.  While that rail car is cool the boulders are kind of a slap in the face.  Now if they had been filled with saplings I'd be very happy!  Landscaping around the building was nice but that's never been my primary concern.

I wonder how long it will take them to figure out those white cushions were a bad idea.   

I do think it looks nice.  It's just so big.


----------



## ArielSRL

I am hoping this isn't the full menu. There aren't many choices, imo. I do like the menu we have seen but it just seems small.


----------



## Flossbolna

the DIS team did a Facebook video and I think they found the community hall:





They walked around the GPB&G building and on the back, just where the bike rental cabin is, there is something called "Reunion Station" with train tracks leading to it. It seems that the interior of the restaurant building is where the community hall is (as well as the kitchen for GPB&G).


----------



## twinklebug

Flossbolna said:


> the DIS team did a Facebook video and I think they found the community hall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They walked around the GPB&G building and on the back, just where the bike rental cabin is, there is something called "Reunion Station" with train tracks leading to it. It seems that the interior of the restaurant building is where the community hall is (as well as the kitchen for GPB&G).


This is starting to make sense. I had read some time back that the planners were playing with the idea of cooking classes IN the community hall area.


----------



## Granny

*WDad & Flossy*...thanks for the videos!  

I have to say, it seems like Disney did a fantastic job with this.  Took some low use real estate (yes, I know they got rid of the beach but I think at this point they'd rather be rid of all beaches) and turned it into a beautiful setting for a drink or meal.  I know we aren't in love with the rock theme but to me they've got enough landscaping where I think it will be a lovely addition to our resort.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Looks nice!  And the size of the building is explained better since the Community Hall seems to be there.  

The open air - I was looking to see if they had anything that seemed like drop down curtains or something.   A little hard to tell if there's a track of some sort but I don't think there's any set up to enclose it.  Just have to see how that goes.


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Looks nice!  And the size of the building is explained better since the Community Hall seems to be there.
> 
> The open air - I was looking to see if they had anything that seemed like drop down curtains or something.   A little hard to tell if there's a track of some sort but I don't think there's any set up to enclose it.  Just have to see how that goes.



I was looking in the video too.  Really doesn't seem like there's anything to close in those openings with unless it's very well hidden.  I'm also surprised there's not more seating.  Doesn't seem like it will be enough during peak times.  I was expecting to see some tables outside.  I know they have the area near Trout Pass (for now anyway) but not everyone is going to want to eat in the smoking section.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

And now to see what happens with Roaring Fork.  Will it be the waffle and flatbread station?  It has to at least still have the Magic Bars as I didn't see them on the menu at Geyser!


----------



## sleepydog25

I watched both videos, as well, and my original assessment still stands.  It is very lovely and well-themed, something I never really doubted about the project.  The open air bar/seating area is not going to be terribly useful come rainy season unless you're sitting way inside. . .which basically means the bar. . .or as an escape from the pools when the rain comes. I shall have to see how it pans out in May, but I see this as being a much more high traffic area than it was before, and without meaning to beat a long deceased equine, that means less serenity.  As I viewed the videos, however, I did think that RF will likely return, perhaps updated to better serve guests.  And I hope that means the return of Mickey waffles. I will miss the beach, there's just no way around that, though the landscaping already looks as though it will be inviting in its own way. With those wide walkways, for me and perhaps only me, it reduces the overall attractiveness. While I like the railroad tracks touch, the amount of space those pathways take up means they expect ramped up numbers of people.  I will still hold my breath and make a better judgment as more video and reviews surface, and most especially, when we visit in about three months.

P.S.  On a purely social media note, the second video of the two guys reminds me how important an actual script could be. Way too many "ums," "uhs," "like," and the first two minutes is simply wasted time talking about someone being sick. Show more detail, do less talking.  Okay, Grumpy Guss out for now. . .


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> P.S.  On a purely social media note, the second video of the two guys reminds me how important an actual script could be. Way too many "ums," "uhs," "like," and the first two minutes is simply wasted time talking about someone being sick. Show more detail, do less talking.  Okay, Grumpy Guss out for now. . .



My thoughts too Sleepy.  I appreciate them getting out to do a review but the camera was also on them more than what they were reviewing!  It's kind of the way they go with it from the couple of other videos I've seen which were reviewing the food booths at Epcot for Christmas holidays.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I just finished with the periscope video and have a few more thoughts.  No roof or cover for the walk up window - did it stop raining in Floridia?  Also, I'm a little confused - does all the seating area have wait service?  If so where do you sit if you go to the walk up.  I'd have to count the seats but it almost seems to be equivalent table space to Roaring Fork especially maybe even less if you include the outdoor space there (which is getting a covered area I believe so it can't be going away).

Views - my concern of it being enclosed on that side were not correct although I don't see that boarded wall that was depicted in the artists drawings so I'm not certain what that was.

The video taker made a comment about why people would still go to Roaring Fork but I know I would.  Much will be weather and menu driven.  Unfortunately I'm currently restricted from any thing that swims or comes out of an ocean so the menu at Geyser is limited for me.  Lots of yummy sounding items but if you can't eat them then no reason to go there.  And many people do not care for seafood so dependent on what Roaring Fork sees for changes there will still be a call for it.

Finally - I'm surprised there is no fencing along the entire water walkway like they installed at all the other resorts.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday @cheer4bison !!!*
*Hope you have a great day Jill!*

*



*​


----------



## Dean Marino

sleepydog25 said:


> I watched both videos, as well, and my original assessment still stands.  It is very lovely and well-themed, something I never really doubted about the project.  The open air bar/seating area is not going to be terribly useful come rainy season unless you're sitting way inside. . .which basically means the bar. . .or as an escape from the pools when the rain comes. I shall have to see how it pans out in May, but I see this as being a much more high traffic area than it was before, and without meaning to beat a long deceased equine, that means less serenity.  As I viewed the videos, however, I did think that RF will likely return, perhaps updated to better serve guests.  And I hope that means the return of Mickey waffles. I will miss the beach, there's just no way around that, though the landscaping already looks as though it will be inviting in its own way. With those wide walkways, for me and perhaps only me, it reduces the overall attractiveness. While I like the railroad tracks touch, the amount of space those pathways take up means they expect ramped up numbers of people.  I will still hold my breath and make a better judgment as more video and reviews surface, and most especially, when we visit in about three months.
> 
> P.S.  On a purely social media note, the second video of the two guys reminds me how important an actual script could be. Way too many "ums," "uhs," "like," and the first two minutes is simply wasted time talking about someone being sick. Show more detail, do less talking.  Okay, Grumpy Guss out for now. . .



A thought - no data.....

Let's suppose "all open air" does not quite work out.  Check out the upper construction of the edge open air areas.... Looks to me like one could drop walls with large glass panes RIGHT in there....


----------



## Dean Marino

Lakegirl said:


> I am wondering the same



For our Groupies.... not COMPLETE data for 2018 Gold AP Blockout dates..... but one hell of a lot better than the stuff on the Official Website....

I wrote to DVC Member Services.  Seeing my dilema (renewing to GOLD 60 days ahead of current AP expiration), they were kind enough to provide this data:


"We appreciate your interest in the Disney Gold Pass and we will be happy to assist you.  We are showing the following dates are listed as blackout dates for the Disney Gold Pass in 2018.  Please keep in mind that the Christmas Holiday Blackout dates have not been released yet.

January 1-2, 2018 (already posted)
March 24-31, 2018 (NOT posted)
April 1-6, 2018 (NOT posted)"

DVC continues to help us, even when the Main WDW Website does not.... .


----------



## horselover

Dean Marino said:


> For our Groupies.... not COMPLETE data for 2018 Gold AP Blockout dates..... but one hell of a lot better than the stuff on the Official Website....
> 
> I wrote to DVC Member Services.  Seeing my dilema (renewing to GOLD 60 days ahead of current AP expiration), they were kind enough to provide this data:
> 
> 
> "We appreciate your interest in the Disney Gold Pass and we will be happy to assist you.  We are showing the following dates are listed as blackout dates for the Disney Gold Pass in 2018.  Please keep in mind that the Christmas Holiday Blackout dates have not been released yet.
> 
> January 1-2, 2018 (already posted)
> March 24-31, 2018 (NOT posted)
> April 1-6, 2018 (NOT posted)"
> 
> DVC continues to help us, even when the Main WDW Website does not.... .



I was hoping to spend my actual birthday at Disney in 2018 instead of early March but I guess that's out with those dates.  Oh well.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday Jill!!*


----------



## Starwind

Flossbolna said:


> Yes, I noticed the open air nature as well. There are heaters as well, not just fans. I wonder who came up with that stupid idea? It does look lovely, but how many days in the year will this be pleasant? I can only imagine the designer is from California, which actually has a climate that is good for this kind of setting. They could easily just have added large glass windows. The only good thing is that we won't pay for the air conditioning bill for a large restaurant with our dues.



The ducks are going to be happy   And the bugs...


----------



## Starwind

sleepydog25 said:


> A) Pictures do make GP look lovely  B) Still appears to be open air which means when it rains or is very steamy or is very cold, then it could be an adventure to sit out (despite the inclusion of ceiling fans I see whirling about in the pics). Also, wonder how buggy it will be at night? C) I do NOT see Mickey waffles on the menu. As long as RF re-opens in some form as an eatery AND has Mickey waffles, I'll be fine. Otherwise, I will consider this a major loss.



I am also hoping RF opens in a decent form, with *indoor seating*.  We can't eat in outdoor venues, so would have to bring food from GP back into the building - a bit of a hike.  Fortunately, our next trip is after RF is supposed to reopen, I just hope it is a real QS place when it does, with a decent menu, including Mickey waffles, and did I mention indoor seating in sufficient quantity ?  ;-)

GP does look beautiful though.

SW


----------



## Starwind

sleepydog25 said:


> I do see a couple heaters, at least that's what they appear to be.  Those might help on cool nights.  I do wonder why they didn't at least install some of those gauzy, sunscreen shades that you could drop down during rain showers or the burnishing sun. Regardless, I expect a lot of damp seats, as well.



In this picture http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/geys...geyser-point-bar-and-grill-overview/29607.htm

Look at the left side.  On each of the diagonal supports that goes up to the ceiling and then along the ceiling there is a black thick "line" of something.  Could that be a sun shield and the track it runs in ??  It would be in the right place to be...  Hopefully someone going soon can do some sleuthing...

SW


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Jill!!!! AKA as cheer4bison


----------



## rkstocke5609

Starwind said:


> I am also hoping RF opens in a decent form, with *indoor seating*.  We can't eat in outdoor venues, so would have to bring food from GP back into the building - a bit of a hike.  Fortunately, our next trip is after RF is supposed to reopen, I just hope it is a real QS place when it does, with a decent menu, including Mickey waffles, and did I mention indoor seating in sufficient quantity ?  ;-)
> 
> GP does look beautiful though.
> 
> SW



I hope that they keep the chili -- pretty good, and one of the best snack credit values anywhere when doing the DDP..


----------



## theww228

Starwind said:


> In this picture http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/geys...geyser-point-bar-and-grill-overview/29607.htm
> 
> Look at the left side.  On each of the diagonal supports that goes up to the ceiling and then along the ceiling there is a black thick "line" of something.  Could that be a sun shield and the track it runs in ??  It would be in the right place to be...  Hopefully someone going soon can do some sleuthing...
> 
> SW


They have to "close" the building up at night. I would think 12:01 AM would give a great insight to how they can close the building.


----------



## ottawagreg

sleepydog25 said:


> I watched both videos, as well, and my original assessment still stands.  It is very lovely and well-themed, something I never really doubted about the project.  The open air bar/seating area is not going to be terribly useful come rainy season unless you're sitting way inside. . .which basically means the bar. . .or as an escape from the pools when the rain comes. I shall have to see how it pans out in May, but I see this as being a much more high traffic area than it was before, and without meaning to beat a long deceased equine, that means less serenity.  As I viewed the videos, however, I did think that RF will likely return, perhaps updated to better serve guests.  And I hope that means the return of Mickey waffles. I will miss the beach, there's just no way around that, though the landscaping already looks as though it will be inviting in its own way. With those wide walkways, for me and perhaps only me, it reduces the overall attractiveness. While I like the railroad tracks touch, the amount of space those pathways take up means they expect ramped up numbers of people.  I will still hold my breath and make a better judgment as more video and reviews surface, and most especially, when we visit in about three months.
> 
> P.S.  On a purely social media note, the second video of the two guys reminds me how important an actual script could be. Way too many "ums," "uhs," "like," and the first two minutes is simply wasted time talking about someone being sick. Show more detail, do less talking.  Okay, Grumpy Guss out for now. . .



I'm with you Sleepy, I clicked ahead on the video several times.  Less face time and conversation about the sunglasses on cloudy days.  The Periscope video was much better.  There were two or three metal doors on the lake side of the building where the kitchen/service counters are.  Restrooms (?) and a CM entrance.  The slider doors entrance to the Reunion Station community hall is isolated from the restaurant/bar area.  Is that DVC only?  How would that be monitored and  policed.  Magic bands to enter but folks could piggy back pretty easily me thinks.  It appears that the water tower is a permanent fixture and another tower for the pool.  We are going to be there April 12, looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Jill !!!*


----------



## sleepydog25

Starwind said:


> In this picture http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/geys...geyser-point-bar-and-grill-overview/29607.htm
> 
> Look at the left side.  On each of the diagonal supports that goes up to the ceiling and then along the ceiling there is a black thick "line" of something.  Could that be a sun shield and the track it runs in ??  It would be in the right place to be...  Hopefully someone going soon can do some sleuthing...
> 
> SW


I've looked over those pictures a few times, as well as those in a certain food blog reviewing the menu at GP, and it does appear that the slanted beams have tracks running down the middle of them with perhaps the associated shields or shutters above.  *Luv's *first thought was similar to *theww228's* in that they must lock up at some point.  Makes sense.  So, that begs the next question for those of you with design/architecture knowledge: the tracks--if that's what they are--only run down to the base of the beams, not all the way to the ground, thus providing a large enough opening for a human OR critter to scurry in there. If these are, indeed, shutter locations, how do they block off the bottom?  Now, I'm wishing my trip wasn't all the way in May.  

Also, *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, CHEER4BISON!!*


----------



## LauraLea

Roaring Fork was giving a 20% AP discount now.  Does that carryover to BR Bar and Grill?

Laura


----------



## LauraLea

I could see once the pool is done and RF is back open, the walk up counter will cater more to QS for the pool.  Then the nice bar/lounge will have a wait staff with more of small plates and bar food menu (and perhaps take TIW).  At least I hope that will be the case.

Laura

Update:  Disney Food Blog now has up a review and inside is table service with some really nice items on the menu.  So it is just not a QS counter place.


----------



## twinklebug

Are folk allowed to take their food from the walk up counter into the bar area to eat, or are those tables just for bar service food?


----------



## Flossbolna

twinklebug said:


> Are folk allowed to take their food from the walk up counter into the bar area to eat, or are those tables just for bar service food?



www.disneyfoodblog.com posted a review and as I understand it, yes, you can take it into the bar area. They mention that you get a number and they bring it to your table. They did that at Roaring Forks as well, when we were there in December. Or you can order everything from the CS menu from the bar tenders as well (but I guess then you would have to tip them for this).

I also wanted to say that I agree with the criticism about the video I linked to. I was annoyed by how little it showed of the building instead of the two guys doing it. I only linked to it because I found that Reunion Station so interesting!


----------



## wdrl

I'm impressed with what Disney has done with Geyser Point.  It looks very appealing and like a very nice place to have a bite to eat and/or a refreshing drink after day at the Parks.  

I might be in the minority compared to most of the regulars on this thread, but I think Geyser Point is a great addition to Wilderness Lodge.  If Geyser Point is any indication, I think we can look forward to many more positive things once Boulder Ridge Cove opens later this summer.


----------



## horselover

That brisket & chips appetizer/small plate has my name all over it!  I will definitely be trying that next month.


----------



## sleepydog25

wdrl said:


> I'm impressed with what Disney has done with Geyser Point.  It looks very appealing and like a very nice place to have a bite to eat and/or a refreshing drink after day at the Parks.
> 
> I might be in the minority compared to most of the regulars on this thread, but I think Geyser Point is a great addition to Wilderness Lodge.  If Geyser Point is any indication, I think we can look forward to many more positive things once Boulder Ridge Cove opens later this summer.


Actually, I agree, and I think many on here will, as well. It looks quite in keeping with the overall Lodge theme, and I'm sure *Luv* and I will enjoy some drinks and bar food a few times while staying there over the next several years.  Likewise, I know there will always be a part of me that misses the beach, the trees, and the solitude that have been lessened or disappeared.  Often, however, that is the cost of progress.


----------



## Corinne

sleepydog25 said:


> Often, however, that is the cost of progress.



Well, *Sleepy, *There's a Great Big Beautiful Tomorrow, shining at the end of every day!!!! Sorry, I couldn't resist


----------



## DiznyDi

Sorry I missed your birthday, Jill!  
*Happy Belated Birthday*


----------



## Dizny Dad

Gosh . . . with all of the concerns discussed in the past few days, the one that sticks out to me is "will we still be able to get Mickey Waffles"!  DiznyDi has expressed the same thing, although I don't recall her eating many of them.  Itr is kind of like the missing bison . . .once removed for "refirb", things sometimes just don't come back.

We have some friends that are DVC members (but not Lodge Groupies . . . not sure what is wrong with them), but no matter where they stay, they always go to the Artist Palette (SSR) for breakfast.  I indeed like the Artist Palette offerings much better than the Roaring Fork menu, but would never leave the Lodge for it.  Now that I have exposed myself as an Artist Palette appreciator, one can understand why I am hoping for a change up at Roaring Fork.  Variety is the spice of life.  The Menu at Roaring Fork just never seems to change, unless they removed items, like the counter service maid to order yogurt parfaits , or the cheesy grits in the morning.  Miss both of those!


----------



## Humphrey_Bear

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Looks nice!  And the size of the building is explained better since the Community Hall seems to be there.
> 
> The open air - I was looking to see if they had anything that seemed like drop down curtains or something.   A little hard to tell if there's a track of some sort but I don't think there's any set up to enclose it.  Just have to see how that goes.



I don't see anything either to enclose the area (no windows?).  I do like the open air concept, but should be a lot of fun during the next hurricane!!


----------



## georgejr

A certain food blog is reporting that there are retractable windows and walls to fully enclose the space.


----------



## sleepydog25

georgejr said:


> A certain food blog is reporting that there are retractable windows and walls to fully enclose the space.


Well, that would make sense as *Starwind *noticed earlier.  Thanks for the note!


----------



## wildernessDad

That company in Orlando made me an offer and it's a significant offer.  We're rather surprised by it.  I have a week to decide and I'm putting together some questions.  It's hard to pull up roots, so I'll be careful about my choice.  They're paying to relocate.  I'm leaning towards going for it.


----------



## horselover

wildernessDad said:


> That company in Orlando made me an offer and it's a significant offer.  We're rather surprised by it.  I have a week to decide and I'm putting together some questions.  It's hard to pull up roots, so I'll be careful about my choice.  They're paying to relocate.  I'm leaning towards going for it.



Congratulations WD!  That's great news.   Best of luck deciding what's right for you & your family.


----------



## sleepydog25

Congrats! Even if you opt not to take the offer, certainly it must make you feel wonderful to have been offered the position. As *horsey* says, best wishes to you as you make the tough call.


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

wildernessDad said:


> That company in Orlando made me an offer and it's a significant offer.  We're rather surprised by it.  I have a week to decide and I'm putting together some questions.  It's hard to pull up roots, so I'll be careful about my choice.  They're paying to relocate.  I'm leaning towards going for it.



How exciting and a huge congratulations are in order. Good luck making your decision.


----------



## DenLo

I was blown away with the photos and videos of Geyer Point Bar and Grill.  It looks wonderful and menu and drinks sound great.  I cannot wait to see it in person in late March when we are staying at VWL aka BRV, for those that don't know better.


----------



## sleepydog25

DenLo said:


> I was blown away with the photos and videos of Geyer Point Bar and Grill.  It looks wonderful and menu and drinks sound great.  I cannot wait to see it in person in late March when we are staying at VWL aka BRV, for those that don't know better.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Wishing a Happy Birthday to @Nicoal13 !!!

*


----------



## rkstocke5609

Well, I have been all over looking at the Geyser Point info on the net and all I can say is wow!  This is truly unique and unlike anything I have seen at WDW, which means it's gonna be popular.  With an unusual blend of high end appetizers and an upscale quick service menu I fear it could get busier at the lodge...

And, sign me up for a Black Cherry Mule!  And, I see we are going to have Sierra Nevada pale ale and Blue Moon?  It's like a dream come true.  So smart of the mouse to open this first, have a few drinks, tour a cabin, sign up for a few more points.  

This addition makes me think I was even smarter than I knew when I skipped out on VGF direct, and bought VWL resale....


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> That company in Orlando made me an offer and it's a significant offer.  We're rather surprised by it.  I have a week to decide and I'm putting together some questions.  It's hard to pull up roots, so I'll be careful about my choice.  They're paying to relocate.  I'm leaning towards going for it.


Thats great news WD!!  I am sure its hard deciding on what to do, as it would be for me as well.  Pray, pray, pray for Him to give you the right decision then you can't go wrong


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday @Nicoal13!!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

wildernessDad said:


> That company in Orlando made me an offer . . . . . . . . . . . . I'm leaning towards going for it.



WDad . . . make that decision for all the reasons you can think of OTHER than money . . . . it doesn't buy the happiness we imagine it can.  And in the end, of all the ships we owned, it was not the treasure ships that sustained us, but the relationships that filled our sails.  God Bless you and yours.


----------



## Granny

*WDad*...talking to you on our last trip it sounds like the location and timing of the move to Orlando would fit right into your plans.  Now it seems the decision is mostly a function of whether you think you will find the work enjoyable and fulfilling.  As our resident guru *@Dizny Dad *indicates, you are in a good position to weigh all options and make sure that this is the move you want to make for all the right reasons.  Prayers for you during your discernment process for this decision.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Granny*; Not sure where that _Guru_ stuff comes from . . . . . But if it works out for *WDad*, I still think a shuttle bus to his new place in Golden Oaks for the BHGM would be nifty.   Just sayin'.


----------



## twokats

Happy belated Birthday Jill (cheer4bison)
Happy Birthday @Nicoal13

Congrats WD and I hope your decision comes easy for you.


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday @Nicoal13!!!!



Happy birthday!


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> *Granny*; Not sure where that _Guru_ stuff comes from



*Guru*:  gə-ˈrü  (noun)
a:  a teacher and especially intellectual guide in matters of fundamental concern
b:  one who is an acknowledged leader
c:  a person with knowledge or expertise

Just sayin'....




> . . . . . But if it works out for *WDad*, I still think a shuttle bus to his new place in Golden Oaks for the BHGM would be nifty.   Just sayin'.




​


.


----------



## Corinne

*WDad-*congrats on the offer, that's wonderful news!! I am sure it won't be an easy decision, but I am sure whatever you decide will be what works best for you and your family. Good luck!!


----------



## Lakegirl

wildernessDad said:


> That company in Orlando made me an offer and it's a significant offer.  We're rather surprised by it.  I have a week to decide and I'm putting together some questions.  It's hard to pull up roots, so I'll be careful about my choice.  They're paying to relocate.  I'm leaning towards going for it.


Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Congratulations wildernessDad on the job offer!  What an exciting - and challenging - time for you.


----------



## DiznyDi

Wishing @Nicole13 a very Happy Birthday!  Enjoy your special day!


----------



## dboules

Long time VWL owner and first time poster to this thread.  I have a question for y'all.
I have a friend going to VWL (yayaya... Boulder Ridge...) the week leading up to Thanksgiving.  She is really wanting the pool to be open.
I have looked back about 10+ pages on this thread and could not find much information about the pool.
Will it be done by November?  Disney's official wording is completed in 2017 - um that is generous 12 month window 

So if any of you have info I would greatly appreciate it.
And for the record -- I sure do miss the trees!

Diana


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

dboules said:


> Long time VWL owner and first time poster to this thread.  I have a question for y'all.
> I have a friend going to VWL (yayaya... Boulder Ridge...) the week leading up to Thanksgiving.  She is really wanting the pool to be open.
> I have looked back about 10+ pages on this thread and could not find much information about the pool.
> Will it be done by November?  Disney's official wording is completed in 2017 - um that is generous 12 month window
> 
> So if any of you have info I would greatly appreciate it.
> And for the record -- I sure do miss the trees!
> 
> Diana



Disney has since narrowed their range on the pool opening to Summer 2017.  Sometimes their timeframes are off, but with the effort they have been putting in lately to get it across the finish line, I'm very confident that it will be open this Summer.  FWIW, I also have a Thanksgiving reservation this year and am definitely planning on putting on my Speedo and utilizing the new pool.  Ok, the Speedo was a joke, I was checking to see if anyone would actually read my post


----------



## dboules

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Disney has since narrowed their range on the pool opening to Summer 2017.  Sometimes their timeframes are off, but with the effort they have been putting in lately to get it across the finish line, I'm very confident that it will be open this Summer.  FWIW, I also have a Thanksgiving reservation this year and am definitely planning on putting on my Speedo and utilizing the new pool.  Ok, the Speedo was a joke, I was checking to see if anyone would actually read my post



Whew the image of a speedo on almost anyone is scary 
That is good news.  Thanks!


----------



## sleepydog25

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Disney has since narrowed their range on the pool opening to Summer 2017.  Sometimes their timeframes are off, but with the effort they have been putting in lately to get it across the finish line, I'm very confident that it will be open this Summer.  FWIW, I also have a Thanksgiving reservation this year and am *definitely planning on putting on my Speedo and utilizing the new pool*.  Ok, the Speedo was a joke, I was checking to see if anyone would actually read my post


 I mean, uhhh, cool!   Seriously, I agree the pool should be open barring any last-minute crisis. 



dboules said:


> Long time VWL owner and first time poster to this thread.
> I have a friend going to VWL (yayaya... Boulder Ridge...) And for the record -- I sure do miss the trees!
> Diana


Yep.  VWL in my book and always will be. I might have mentioned that once or 20 times. And, yes, we all miss the trees. Sigh.

And, welcome to the Groupies, *Diana*!  We're glad you stopped lurking, at least for one post.  We hope you'll come back often and join in our discussions.  Pull up a rocker and make yourself at home!


----------



## wildernessDad

Dizny Dad said:


> *Granny*; Not sure where that _Guru_ stuff comes from . . . . . But if it works out for *WDad*, I still think a shuttle bus to his new place in Golden Oaks for the BHGM would be nifty.   Just sayin'.


Enough with the Golden Oaks.  It'll be more like Aluminum Oaks for me.  Oh, by the way, I'm taking the job!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> Enough with the Golden Oaks.  It'll be more like Aluminum Oaks for me.  Oh, by the way, I'm taking the job!



Congratulations Hollis!


----------



## twokats

wildernessDad said:


> Enough with the Golden Oaks.  It'll be more like Aluminum Oaks for me.  Oh, by the way, I'm taking the job!



Congrats from us too!!  Hope you have an easy transition.


----------



## Starwind

Congrats wildernessDad !


----------



## sleepydog25

wildernessDad said:


> Enough with the Golden Oaks.  It'll be more like Aluminum Oaks for me.  Oh, by the way, I'm taking the job!


Very happy for you!  Party at* WD's* place!


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> Enough with the Golden Oaks.  It'll be more like Aluminum Oaks for me.  Oh, by the way, I'm taking the job!


Awesome!!  Groupie meets from this point forward will take place at Aluminum Oaks


----------



## Corinne

Congrats WDad!!!!!!


----------



## DVC Jen

sleepydog25 said:


> And, welcome to the Groupies, *Diana*!  We're glad you stopped lurking, at least for one post.  We hope you'll come back often and join in our discussions.  Pull up a rocker and make yourself at home!



I love this group.  I can't tell you how long it took me to actually start posting here on a kinda regular basis.  I thought it was a pretty tight knit group and I probably wouldn't be welcomed.  Boy was I right and wrong.  It IS a tight knit group but I was welcomed even without anyone really knowing me.

Welcome Diana.  You can sit next to me


----------



## DVC Jen

wildernessDad said:


> Oh, by the way, I'm taking the job!



woohoo!  Can I live vicariously through you?  Congrats on the new job.  Very happy for you


----------



## twinklebug

WD, congratulations on securing a wonderful new job.


----------



## ArielSRL

wildernessDad said:


> Oh, by the way, I'm taking the job!


Congrats!


----------



## jimmytammy

DVC Jen said:


> I love this group.  I can't tell you how long it took me to actually start posting here on a kinda regular basis.  I thought it was a pretty tight knit group and I probably wouldn't be welcomed.  Boy was I right and wrong.  It IS a tight knit group but I was welcomed even without anyone really knowing me.
> 
> Welcome Diana.  You can sit next to me


Jen, you are right, we are a very tight knit group.  For those of us who date back to the 1st incarnation of this continuing thread, we became close.  But there is no doubt, once your here, we welcome you with open arms.  As we say, all you have to do is have a love of the Lodge


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies dboules!!!!


----------



## ArielSRL

Ok, so my DH really hasn't seen much about WL...no photos or anything (he's not Disney obsessed like me...lol) and I showed him just 1 photo of the lobby today and he was impressed, which isn't the norm for him.

I sort of want to show him more but then a part of me just wants to wait for him to see it for real. I truly think we are all going to be speechless when we enter that lobby! I mean, I know I will be...with tears in my eyes, I'm sure. I could be wrong but I can imagine my DH saying something along the lines of, "This is the nicest resort I've ever been in."


----------



## DiznyDi

wildernessDad said:


> Enough with the Golden Oaks.  It'll be more like Aluminum Oaks for me.  Oh, by the way, I'm taking the job!



YAY!!!!  Oh boy, now the real work of moving begins.......  Many congratulations to you and your family!


----------



## DiznyDi

OK Groupies May 2017  - do we have a day, time, place set?  DDad and I are looking at some potential dining reservations.  Groupies have first priority!

Welcome dboules!  Any chance you'll be at the World in May?  Would love to meet you!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Wow!  Outside my norm . . . . responding on a weekend.  But I had to break in, it's just too important. 

 Congratulations Hollis, Toni, & Jesse! 

Golden Oaks, Aluminum Oaks, Wooden Oaks; it doesn't't matter!   Such an exciting time!  We look forward to gathering together to celebrate and support you guys on this new adventure.

_To Infinity, And Beyond!_


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

wildernessDad said:


> Enough with the Golden Oaks.  It'll be more like Aluminum Oaks for me.  Oh, by the way, I'm taking the job!



Yay! So happy for you


----------



## wildernessDad

Thanks to all of the well wishers.  I just hope I'm doing the right thing.  I think that I am, but we'll see.


----------



## jimmytammy

ArielSRL said:


> Ok, so my DH really hasn't seen much about WL...no photos or anything (he's not Disney obsessed like me...lol) and I showed him just 1 photo of the lobby today and he was impressed, which isn't the norm for him.
> 
> I sort of want to show him more but then a part of me just wants to wait for him to see it for real. I truly think we are all going to be speechless when we enter that lobby! I mean, I know I will be...with tears in my eyes, I'm sure. I could be wrong but I can imagine my DH saying something along the lines of, "This is the nicest resort I've ever been in."



Ariel, we bought site unseen, and back in those days, we didn't have much to go on other than pictures in the DVC book.  So, our 1st trip to VWL, we flew and got a town car service from the airport.  I saw the sign at the front drive, then the wow factor sunk in when we turned the corner, and there it was, The LodgeI got tears in my eyes and we all broke out in the biggest grin when we saw that wonderful green, brown and tan building looming large as we pulled up.  We went through those sliding doors and the lobby was out of this world gorgeous!  My DW had to coax me over to the front desk to check in as I was just mesmerized.  

It took me several trips to slow down and enjoy, soak it all in and really get into the groove of what WL/VWL has to offer... like the music playing so faintly in the background(but is huge in creating an atmosphere of western theming), the smells of pine/fir trees in the lobby of VWL, the quiet serenity of the Carolewood Pacific Room(formerly the Iron Spike Room), the lanterns flickering and the crickets chirping at night and the boat whistles early in the am whisking folks away to lands of fantasy not so far off in the distance.  There are many here who can add to all that our favorite resort has to offer.  

I can't paint a vivid picture that my senses withhold.  But I felt compelled to share my personal feelings and here is why.  Show him a picture of the outside of the main Lodge, or show him a picture of the lobby.  I can say, seeing either in pictures still doesn't do it justice as standing there in awe of the place.  So hold back, don't show him much.  Tease him with a nugget, but don't reveal the whole goldmine


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> Ariel, we bought site unseen, and back in those days, we didn't have much to go on other than pictures in the DVC book.  So, our 1st trip to VWL, we flew and got a town car service from the airport.  I saw the sign at the front drive, then the wow factor sunk in when we turned the corner, and there it was, The LodgeI got tears in my eyes and we all broke out in the biggest grin when we saw that wonderful green, brown and tan building looming large as we pulled up.  We went through those sliding doors and the lobby was out of this world gorgeous!  My DW had to coax me over to the front desk to check in as I was just mesmerized.
> 
> It took me several trips to slow down and enjoy, soak it all in and really get into the groove of what WL/VWL has to offer... like the music playing so faintly in the background(but is huge in creating an atmosphere of western theming), the smells of pine/fir trees in the lobby of VWL, the quiet serenity of the Carolewood Pacific Room(formerly the Iron Spike Room), the lanterns flickering and the crickets chirping at night and the boat whistles early in the am whisking folks away to lands of fantasy not so far off in the distance.  There are many here who can add to all that our favorite resort has to offer.
> 
> I can't paint a vivid picture that my senses withhold.  But I felt compelled to share my personal feelings and here is why.  Show him a picture of the outside of the main Lodge, or show him a picture of the lobby.  I can say, seeing either in pictures still doesn't do it justice as standing there in awe of the place.  So hold back, don't show him much.  Tease him with a nugget, but don't reveal the whole goldmine


Your words are taking me there now.  Ahh....


----------



## horselover

dboules said:


> And for the record -- I sure do miss the trees!
> 
> Diana



A true groupie if ever there was!  



wildernessDad said:


> Enough with the Golden Oaks.  It'll be more like Aluminum Oaks for me.  Oh, by the way, I'm taking the job!



Congratulations on your new adventure!


----------



## twinklebug

The new parts of the resort are starting to shape up. I can't wait to see the finalized product. To me it's more about the landscaping than anything else.

Does anyone else find it ironic that the new child care area located on the backside of Geyser Point B&G is almost in the same spot where the playground used to be?

Keep in mind as the area progresses to completion that DVC is listening to the members. They have shown in the past that if new units are built with issues and if the members shout loud enough about them, they will come back in and address those problem areas.

Examples:

Kidani needed a covered walkway out the bus stops. Although it was not in the plans, we made our voices heard and they added a very nice one.
BLT had a major issue with the studio bathroom sink being around the wrong side of the wall in the kitchenette area. It was a silly design to have been approved to start with. When owners yelled they listened and fixed it. I'm sure it was not cheap to "flip" a wall around on all the studios and without such noise from the owners (starting here on the web) they most likely would have left them as they were. As a bonus touch, and perhaps to make peace, DVC also added mirrors which many had mentioned were missing. (VWL doesn't have full length mirrors, does it?)
I'm curious if the Poly had any issues aside from plumbing and electrical. But that's enough isn't it.

If, when all is said and done there is a significant problem they will fix it. Just make your voices heard. (I'm hoping the buffalo and geese migrate back.)


----------



## TCRAIG

wildernessDad said:


> That company in Orlando made me an offer and it's a significant offer.  We're rather surprised by it.  I have a week to decide and I'm putting together some questions.  It's hard to pull up roots, so I'll be careful about my choice.  They're paying to relocate.  I'm leaning towards going for it.


FANTASTIC!!


----------



## ArielSRL

jimmytammy said:


> Ariel, we bought site unseen, and back in those days, we didn't have much to go on other than pictures in the DVC book.  So, our 1st trip to VWL, we flew and got a town car service from the airport.  I saw the sign at the front drive, then the wow factor sunk in when we turned the corner, and there it was, The LodgeI got tears in my eyes and we all broke out in the biggest grin when we saw that wonderful green, brown and tan building looming large as we pulled up.  We went through those sliding doors and the lobby was out of this world gorgeous!  My DW had to coax me over to the front desk to check in as I was just mesmerized.
> 
> It took me several trips to slow down and enjoy, soak it all in and really get into the groove of what WL/VWL has to offer... like the music playing so faintly in the background(but is huge in creating an atmosphere of western theming), the smells of pine/fir trees in the lobby of VWL, the quiet serenity of the Carolewood Pacific Room(formerly the Iron Spike Room), the lanterns flickering and the crickets chirping at night and the boat whistles early in the am whisking folks away to lands of fantasy not so far off in the distance.  There are many here who can add to all that our favorite resort has to offer.
> 
> I can't paint a vivid picture that my senses withhold.  But I felt compelled to share my personal feelings and here is why.  Show him a picture of the outside of the main Lodge, or show him a picture of the lobby.  I can say, seeing either in pictures still doesn't do it justice as standing there in awe of the place.  So hold back, don't show him much.  Tease him with a nugget, but don't reveal the whole goldmine


Thanks for sharing. I got chills reading this! And I think you are right. Teases are good but let the majority of it be in person!


----------



## sleepydog25

*JT*, your words are simply awesome, and as *WDad *says, they transport me to the Lodge. Few things beat walking into the main lobby--no matter how many times we've done it.  It's a transformative experience.  I agree, *Ariel*, that you should do no more than tease despite how difficult that may be. The payoff will be amazing, I'm sure.

We're still looking at our schedule to see about times for a meet in May, and while I don't mean to be the bell cow for this event, I'll post what we determine so that possibly we can meet some Groupies!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Hope we are there for the May meet!


----------



## DVC Jen

ArielSRL said:


> , I know I will be...with tears in my eyes, ."




the tear factor is real.  WL has been our favorite and we have been going since 2001.  That was our first trip there and we so fell in love with it we bought into DVC.  So here it is 2017 and I have lost track of how many times we have walked through that lobby - but I still tear up every trip.


----------



## sleepydog25

DVC Jen said:


> I love this group.  I can't tell you how long it took me to actually start posting here on a kinda regular basis.  I thought it was a pretty tight knit group and I probably wouldn't be welcomed.  Boy was I right and wrong.  It IS a tight knit group but I was welcomed even without anyone really knowing me.
> 
> Welcome Diana.  You can sit next to me


I've been meaning to reply, but we're so glad you decided to start posting. As with any new group, making that first decision to check them out a bit more can be slightly daunting. What works in our favor--at least I like to believe so--is that we genuinely welcome anyone who enjoys talking about his/her love of the Lodge.  And, unlike some other groups, it's fairly obvious from the start that we're drama free and enjoy each other's company. What may work against us is the fact that we often seem like a family. . .but as you've discovered, we're not a snobby family (okay, okay, I have to admit I won't drink just any Sauvignon Blanc--pretty much has to be from the Marlborough region of New Zealand).  Anyway, what has made this group special for me is just what you said--they welcomed me years ago without even knowing me. That, too, has made my love of the Lodge even more special.

P.S.  Now, if *JT* will just stop singing in the shower. . .


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> P.S. Now, if *JT* will just stop singing in the shower. . .


Not gonna happen, its the only place it still sounds good


----------



## Starwind

DVC Jen said:


> the tear factor is real.  WL has been our favorite and we have been going since 2001.  That was our first trip there and we so fell in love with it we bought into DVC.  So here it is 2017 and I have lost track of how many times we have walked through that lobby - but I still tear up every trip.



I also tear up every trip, starting when we can first see the building as we come in on DME, and then getting worse when we walk into the main lobby.  None of the other resorts do that to me.

SW


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> . . .it still sounds good


Could I get a second opinion on that?! 



Bueller?


----------



## wildernessDad

I might have to cancel our May vacation, but I'm still on for December.


----------



## Starwind

FYI, many of you will be pleased to know that VWL is still listed as VWL (spelled out) on the WDW resort Laundry View website (lets you view all the washers and dryers at the resorts, including what is available and in use, time left, as well as you can view weekly average usage to find times less likely to be busy). 

SW


----------



## sleepydog25

Starwind said:


> FYI, many of you will be pleased to know that VWL is still listed as VWL (spelled out) on the *WDW resort Laundry View website* (lets you view all the washers and dryers at the resorts, including what is available and in use, time left, as well as you can view weekly average usage to find times less likely to be busy).
> 
> SW


There's such a thing?  Actually, it gives me a little smile to know some things are as resistant to change as am I.


----------



## ArielSRL

DVC Jen said:


> the tear factor is real.  WL has been our favorite and we have been going since 2001.  That was our first trip there and we so fell in love with it we bought into DVC.  So here it is 2017 and I have lost track of how many times we have walked through that lobby - but I still tear up every trip.


I believe it!


----------



## rkstocke5609

OMG, now after reading all these posts about "tearing up" I'm at home doing it just thinking about it.  Probably I'm just a little sad we couldn't ever get my aging MIL down to see it before she passed away last Sunday.

Anyhoo , I wonder....will Wilderness Dad need to purchase another contract to book those "unbooked" nights that can be seen on the member website now and again?  I gotta admit, if I ever get lucky enough to be so close I think I'd be tempted......


----------



## Starwind

sleepydog25 said:


> There's such a thing?  Actually, it gives me a little smile to know some things are as resistant to change as am I.



There is !! 

http://classic.laundryview.com/disneyworld/

Viewing it on a mobile app gives more functionality -- like the ability to set alerts.  But even on a web page it is kind of neat.

And "VILLAS AT WILDERNESS LODGE"


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Could I get a second opinion on that?!
> 
> 
> 
> Bueller?


Well, it sounds good to me!  Does that count?


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Well, it sounds good to me!  Does that count?


Absodarnlutely!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday @gabriellyn!!!*


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Absodarnlutely!


Course my wife and kids say it sounds like a cat caught in the spokes of a bicycle


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday gabriellyn!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Wishing gabriellyn a very*


----------



## wildernessDad

Well, they're saying that my vacations should be okay, so May hasn't been cancelled yet.


----------



## DVC Jen

Just a little FYI - Mouse House Radio plays Wilderness Lodge Music every Sunday, Wednesday and Friday afternoons at 1.  I am not sure if that is central or eastern.  Sorry about that.  You can listen by going to the website and clicking on the player.

You can also listen mobile by downloading the stream licensing app on your iphone or android


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DVC Jen said:


> Just a little FYI - Mouse House Radio plays Wilderness Lodge Music every Sunday, Wednesday and Friday afternoons at 1.  I am not sure if that is central or eastern.  Sorry about that.  You can listen by going to the website and clicking on the player.
> 
> You can also listen mobile by downloading the stream licensing app on your iphone or android



Thanks Jen!  I'll have to check that out.  I downloaded much of the music a few years ago and it's usually my go to whenever I'm flying as well as other times.  I'll have to see what I'm missing from my mix.


----------



## sleepydog25

DVC Jen said:


> Just a little FYI - Mouse House Radio plays Wilderness Lodge Music every Sunday, Wednesday and Friday afternoons at 1.  I am not sure if that is central or eastern.  Sorry about that.  You can listen by going to the website and clicking on the player.
> 
> You can also listen mobile by downloading the stream licensing app on your iphone or android


Good to know! Like *KAT*, I have my own trove of WL music which I put on a CD, as well, so that when we head south to the World, we have it ready.  We play Disney music starting at the FL state line (if not a bit before), then as we hit the Orlando area, the Lodge music comes out. In fact, I have certain songs I like to play at certain landmarks, such as the theme from _Quigley Down Under_ when we turn onto Timberline Drive.  Soon!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday @APiratesLifeForMe2 !!!*
*Wishing you a great day!*​


----------



## ncgator

Hey, hope this is the right forum to post in.  Thinking of doing a split stay the first week in October, 4 nights in Old Key West GV, followed by 4 nights in Wilderness Lodge 2 bedroom.  I'm sure Disney is being deliberately vague on the construction timeline, but any feelings on how much construction may still be happening in October?  Enough I should consider another resort?  Wilderness is certainly one of my favorites!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ncgator said:


> Hey, hope this is the right forum to post in.  Thinking of doing a split stay the first week in October, 4 nights in Old Key West GV, followed by 4 nights in Wilderness Lodge 2 bedroom.  I'm sure Disney is being deliberately vague on the construction timeline, but any feelings on how much construction may still be happening in October?  Enough I should consider another resort?  Wilderness is certainly one of my favorites!



There's no end date announced so this is just my best guess but I think the majority will be done - definitely the majority that has been obvious around the resort.  The pool was announced to be opening this summer.  Geyser Point has now opened.  Roaring Fork is supposed to be reopened too I believe.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday APiratesLifeForMe2!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

* Wishing APiratesLifeForMe2 a very Happy Birthday! *


----------



## jimmytammy

ncgator said:


> Hey, hope this is the right forum to post in.  Thinking of doing a split stay the first week in October, 4 nights in Old Key West GV, followed by 4 nights in Wilderness Lodge 2 bedroom.  I'm sure Disney is being deliberately vague on the construction timeline, but any feelings on how much construction may still be happening in October?  Enough I should consider another resort?  Wilderness is certainly one of my favorites!


Welcome the the groupies NCGator!!!!
I think you will be fine by Oct.  I wouldn't hesitate to stay as I believe the only thing still under construction will be the cabins and imagine the finishing touches will be happening by then.


----------



## sleepydog25

*Have a Happy Birthday PiratesLife!!!! 
*
And let me add my welcome, *ncgator*! Certainly, this is a great forum to ask questions about VWL, in particular, and the Lodge, in general.  There is also a forum in the Disney Resorts section dedicated mostly to the main Lodge, but they have lots of great information there, as well. I agree with* JT* and *KAT* in that all signs are beginning to point toward construction finishing some time later this year, though I suspect some finishing touches could lag into early 2018. Regardless, the Lodge has been a delightful place to stay even with construction, so I'm sure you'd enjoy yourself no matter how far along they are.


----------



## Dizny Dad

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PiratesLife!!


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> * Wishing APiratesLifeForMe2 a very Happy Birthday! *



Yes have a wonderful birthday!


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> OK Groupies May 2017  - do we have a day, time, place set?  DDad and I are looking at some potential dining reservations.  Groupies have first priority!





sleepydog25 said:


> We're still looking at our schedule to see about times for a meet in May, and while I don't mean to be the bell cow for this event, I'll post what we determine so that possibly we can meet some Groupies!



Yes, inquiring minds would like to know a few possible dates in case a bonus trip can be planned.


----------



## Shellyred8

Joining the group...hopefully an owner in the near future!!


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes.  I think I will spend the afternoon not working and surfing the Dis


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Shellyred8 said:


> Joining the group...hopefully an owner in the near future!!



Welcome! It's so exciting to become an owner at the Lodge.


----------



## horselover

Shellyred8 said:


> Joining the group...hopefully an owner in the near future!!



Welcome to the groupies!    



APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes.  I think I will spend the afternoon not working and surfing the Dis



Sounds like a good plan to me!


----------



## Dizny Dad

WELCOME _Shellyred8_ 

Great to have another _*Lodge Lover*_ pull up a log around our fire! The Groupies meet here on a regular basis, no matter the time of day.  But please, if and when available, join us at a Groupie Meet where we put faces on each other, greet old friends, and make new ones.


----------



## sleepydog25

Shellyred8 said:


> Joining the group...hopefully an owner in the near future!!


Clang, clang, clang, clang!! That's my attempt to mimic the cowbell near the arcade, and I'm using it to signal  to the Groupies, *Shellyred *(you, too, *ncgator*)! Without a doubt, you've happened across the friendliest group on the DIS--self-proclamation doesn't mean it still isn't true.    Pull up a rocker, grab your favorite libation, and sit a spell. It's great that you may be a future owner, just realize that you don't have to _own_ here (or anywhere) to be in the Groupies. Nope, just a love of the Lodge is all we require.* We do keep a trip log and birthday/anniversary lists on Page 1 if you're interested (definitely not required).  Just PM me for the former and *KAT4DISNEY* for the latter. Otherwise, relax, enjoy, and join in when you can.

*Fees and taxes not included


----------



## wdrl

FYI:  Regular readers of this thread might want to look at DVCNews later tonight or first thing tomorrow for some interesting news.

Edited to Add: See here.


----------



## pmaurer74

wdrl said:


> FYI:  Regular readers of this thread might want to look at DVCNews later tonight or first thing tomorrow for some interesting news.
> 
> Edited to Add: See here.


I am surprised the points might be the same. That means they will likely go more quickly I would think. SO it seems they will be selling sometimes within 1-6 weeks? When will rooms be bookable?


----------



## Kathymford

wdrl said:


> FYI:  Regular readers of this thread might want to look at DVCNews later tonight or first thing tomorrow for some interesting news.
> 
> Edited to Add: See here.



This is a great update; thanks for the link. I'm optimistic regarding those point numbers! We shall see ... !!


----------



## sleepydog25

Fascinating reading, and thank you *wdrl *for posting the notice! Overall, the news is about what we expected in terms of points per night.  As had been reported from the owners' meeting, there will be all types of rooms available, and it seems as though the new resort will be offered by the end of March if history holds.


----------



## Dean Marino

Deleted - blocked website.

Insecure referenced site:  http://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/re...tails-point-requirements-and-more#prettyPhoto

Chrome flags this site - proceed at your own risk.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Color me shocked that the points look like they'll be about the same.  It was hard to imagine how they were going to work it with VWL if it was different but I thought they might finally do a souped up studio or something extra in the villas so they could justify more points.  Ah well.  Maybe we will do a cabin or GV stay sometime.   

And what's the request everyone will do for a studio?  Alternate!


----------



## rkstocke5609

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Color me shocked that the points look like they'll be about the same.  It was hard to imagine how they were going to work it with VWL if it was different but I thought they might finally do a souped up studio or something extra in the villas so they could justify more points.  Ah well.  Maybe we will be do a cabin or GV sometime.
> 
> And what's the request everyone will do for a studio?  Alternate!


Cabins for 25% less than a bungalow?  Plus, no "walk of shame" onto the obnoxious deck walkway?  It all sounds good to me!


----------



## rkstocke5609

OK, Geyser Point looks awesome, new pool renditions look positive, cabins with fireplace, Grand Villas that are 3200 sq ft?  That's Huge!  "Alternate" studios?  All of this with point charts that mirror the original VWL?  Fire up the DeLorean Mcfly!  It's Back to the Future!  (If only the cost/point could be at 2001 prices too....). Anyways, I bet that CCCV will be $10/point cheaper than Poly.  Poly has to have a premium price for location & monorail. Even if us lodge lovin' folk know full well that not being on the monorail is a strength not a weakness...


----------



## ncgator

Thanks for the responses!  Hopefully the room will still be available when my 7 month window opens up.


----------



## DenLo

I helped wdrl with the math on the floor plan square footage, so don't blame him if my math was off.  

Only a couple of partial floors were released in the declaration, but it really looks like at the most there will be no more than 7 of the alternative studios and maybe 5 or 6 grand villas when using the WL floor plans as a guide.  The GVs appear to be on the end cap.  And the Alt Studios are where that small block of rooms were located next to the elevator lobby WL rooms X23, X25, X27, X29.


----------



## twinklebug

I'm hoping they have a value category for those few folks who end up over the front desk, staring at metal and gravel roofing. Those units in no way should be the same point cost as a waterfall view room.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday @DisneyFreaks !!!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Yes, yes, all nice.  

Still want trees, Buffalo and the Geese back please.  (said in a very whiny tone while stomping my foot)


----------



## kungaloosh22

DenLo said:


> Only a couple of partial floors were released in the declaration, but it really looks like at the most there will be no more than 7 of the alternative studios and maybe 5 or 6 grand villas when using the WL floor plans as a guide.  The GVs appear to be on the end cap.  And the Alt Studios are where that small block of rooms were located next to the elevator lobby WL rooms X23, X25, X27, X29.



The Alt Studios look exactly the shape (including balcony placement) of the X23 rooms, which were previously Deluxe Rooms and significantly larger than the regular rooms. I vaguely remember 575 sq feet, but that might not be exactly right. That would mean 1 Alt Studio per floor.

ETA: These are also waterfall view rooms.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

kungaloosh22 said:


> The Alt Studios look exactly the shape (including balcony placement) of the X23 rooms, which were previously Deluxe Rooms and significantly larger than the regular rooms. I vaguely remember 575 sq feet, but that might not be exactly right. That would mean 1 Alt Studio per floor.
> 
> ETA: These are also waterfall view rooms.



Funny - it's the xx23 rooms at BWV that are the odd shaped 1BR's!


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yes, yes, all nice.
> 
> Still want trees, Buffalo and the Geese back please.  (said in a very whiny tone while stomping my foot)


Maybe they'll replace the buffalo and geese with boulder topiaries. . .


----------



## wildernessDad

sleepydog25 said:


> Maybe they'll replace the buffalo and geese with boulder topiaries. . .


----------



## DVC Jen

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yes, yes, all nice.
> 
> Still want trees, Buffalo and the Geese back please.  (said in a very whiny tone while stomping my foot)




I strongly agree with you 199%!


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

So much fabulous information about CCV! Those alternate studios are going to be like winning the lottery for some people.


----------



## horselover

So if I were to book a trip from say 5/6-10 would I have a shot at the BHGM v2.0?


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> So if I were to book a trip from say 5/6-10 would I have a shot at the BHGM v2.0?


*Shaking the 8 Ball. . .ODDS ARE IN YOUR FAVOR*


----------



## DiznyDi

horselover said:


> So if I were to book a trip from say 5/6-10 would I have a shot at the BHGM v2.0?



I sure hope so!  We do need to get a picture this time  
I don't know.... someplace in my mind..... back amidst the cobwebs...... I seem to remember a date of the 8th thrown out ?   Anyone else?


----------



## TCRAIG

DiznyDi said:


> I sure hope so!  We do need to get a picture this time
> I don't know.... someplace in my mind..... back amidst the cobwebs...... I seem to remember a date of the 8th thrown out ?   Anyone else?


I too was thinking May 8...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Maybe they'll replace the buffalo and geese with boulder topiaries. . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday DisneyFreaks!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Liking the chance that points will be same as our portion of rooms.  At least this way, if we choose to participate in staying at the name of the place we refuse to say then we can do so without feeling like we gave up extra pts so we can long to be in the place we love


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday DisneyFreaks!* 
Enjoy your special day in a most spectacular way!


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi said:


> ...... I seem to remember a date of the 8th thrown out ?   Anyone else?



Ah, , , , , yes, dear . . . . . .


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Disneyfreaks


----------



## sleepydog25

*Happiest of birthdays, DisneyFreaks!*


----------



## wildernessDad

The points may be the same, but what about the cost of those points?  That's something yet to be determined.


----------



## rkstocke5609

New villa counting info over on $$$ news.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rkstocke5609 said:


> New villa counting info over on $$$ news.



You mean this on DVCnews.com?

http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resort...ws-75774/3671-counting-villas-at-copper-creek


----------



## rkstocke5609

KAT4DISNEY said:


> You mean this on DVCnews.com?
> 
> http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resort...ws-75774/3671-counting-villas-at-copper-creek


I thought that those links to other competing websites were no-no's, so I was using code.....which apparently was easy to read...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rkstocke5609 said:


> I thought that those links to other competing websites were no-no's, so I was using code.....which apparently was easy to read...



 

The board rules are to post the link.  If it's not allowed it will be blocked - if allowed then it will work.  There are more allowed than not.

DVCNews and Allears.net are two I'm often linking.


----------



## rkstocke5609

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The board rules are to post the link.  If it's not allowed it will be blocked - if allowed then it will work.  There are more allowed than not.
> 
> DVCNews and Allears.net are two I'm often linking.



I'd love to know the inside story on why MO's is not allowed.....


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Weekend Folks!!!!
Even though we are working, its the work that pays for our obsession(WDW and VWL)so its a bit easier to take


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Weekend Folks!!!!
> Even though we are working, its the work that pays for our obsession(WDW and VWL)so its a bit easier to take


So ready for this week to end, and I rarely say that. Short version: this is a remediation week for those students needing such, and the schedule in the afternoon gets terribly confusing. Add to that, the past three weeks have seen rampant sickness (flu particularly, stomach virus, and URIs), teachers and students and subs dropping like flies. We are limping to the end of the week.  While I may be working next week, at least it will be sans students and teachers.  Going to scrub the place and air it out, and I don't care if it's 30F outside!


----------



## horselover

rkstocke5609 said:


> I'd love to know the inside story on why MO's is not allowed.....



Not 100% sure on that one but I think it goes back aways.   And hello again!    




sleepydog25 said:


> So ready for this week to end, and I rarely say that. Short version: this is a remediation week for those students needing such, and the schedule in the afternoon gets terribly confusing. Add to that, the past three weeks have seen rampant sickness (flu particularly, stomach virus, and URIs), teachers and students and subs dropping like flies. We are limping to the end of the week.  While I may be working next week, at least it will be sans students and teachers.  Going to scrub the place and air it out, and I don't care if it's 30F outside!



You need one of these Patrick.           And maybe a nice glass of Montepulciano d'Abruzzo later.     

Happy weekend groupie friends!


----------



## Dizny Dad

horselover said:


> . . . . . . . . And maybe a nice glass of Montepulciano d'Abruzzo later. . . . . . .



Leave the bottle . . .thanks.


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> Leave the bottle . . .thanks.


No!  She promised me first! Back off, *Dad*! 



horselover said:


> You need one of these Patrick.           And maybe a nice glass of Montepulciano d'Abruzzo later.


Yes!  To both.  lol  You know how when Brady was out he had Garoppolo? Remember when Romo went down, Prescott only wound up being the Rookie of the Year? Okay, we've had a Colt McCoy/Colin Kaepernick/Mark Sanchez/RGIII couple of weeks. . .


----------



## DiznyDi

sleepydog25 said:


> No!  She promised me first! Back off, *Dad*!


----------



## ArielSRL

sleepydog25 said:


> So ready for this week to end, and I rarely say that. Short version: this is a remediation week for those students needing such, and the schedule in the afternoon gets terribly confusing. Add to that, the past three weeks have seen rampant sickness (flu particularly, stomach virus, and URIs), teachers and students and subs dropping like flies. We are limping to the end of the week.  While I may be working next week, at least it will be sans students and teachers.  Going to scrub the place and air it out, and I don't care if it's 30F outside!


Ah...you work in a school, then? I am a first grade teacher. This has been a rough week. The kids had Monday off (teacher workday for us) then early release Wed and Thurs for parent-teacher conferences. You'd think less days/time would be good but it throws the students off so much, they are just out of whack! And the conferences just exhaust me. Oh and I had 7 out one day. So many sick kids......


----------



## twokats

*Happy Birthday gabriellyn
Happy Birthday DisneyFreaks​**Happy Birthday APiratesLifeForMe2*​*Sorry I am running late in the wishes.​*​*Also welcome to all the newcomers that I have missed in the last week or so.  Tax clients have been demanding lately and I have missed all of you.*​​*Need some prayers from my groupies.  I have had some issues in the last couple of weeks, as I tell the doctors, it sometimes feels like an elephant is sitting on my chest.  Not that bad all the time, but uncomfortable at times.*​*Anyway, I have been sent to a cardiologist and will be facing a stress test next month.  The nuclear one not the treadmill since I have the bone issue in my legs.  I will admit I am a little nervous.  I will keep y'all informed.*​


----------



## ArielSRL

Hope all goes well @twokats.


----------



## bobbiwoz

twokats


----------



## jimmytammy

Prayers heading to Him on your behalf Kathy


----------



## horselover

Wishing you all the best TwoKats.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thinking of you Kathy!


----------



## jade1

Great vibe last night G Point, wonderful with open walls on the lake. Sit down service was very nice. Salmon BLT done perfectly. Our group liked the crab cakes and bison as well as some tasty drinks.

 Great addition.

Took an MK break there.


----------



## ErinC

Just trying to catch up with the thread. I guess other teachers have it put together better than I. I don't seem to lurk much other than during breaks from school (thank you winter break also known as Mardi Gras in our area). Just shipped DD13 off to the world with friends this morning (so jealous), and DD20 will be at the world in 2 weeks with 3 college friends, courtesy of good ole Mom and Dad's DVC points. I get two measly days at OKW in April during Easter week. Just not enough...
   I did see the news this morning about the estimated points for Copper Creek. I'm kind of surprised but relieved that they will be the same. I was afraid if the original was cheaper points than we might have a hard time booking our home. Showed DH the new Geyser Point video this morning and thought it looked nice. I'll be anxious to stay at our home when it is all finished and check out the new stuff. I think I'm still going to be bitter about the missing trees though. I had to call the MDE people last night to make sure that I had my daughter's ticket stuff straight since she is going to the world twice in 6 weeks. In the discussion with the guest services lady, it came up that we were DVC members. She mentioned about the name change to VWL. I told her that I was bitter about it and it would always be VWL to me!   She was laughing about my craziness and said I should let DVC know about my unhappiness. I assured her they did not care about my view of the lake being replaced with the view of cabins. The are just happy to have more points to sell (see I'm still bitter). I know I'm in good company here though. 
Congrats to WildernessDad on the job in Orlando. That's super exciting! Ok, I'm off to clean out a closet or something useful...


----------



## sleepydog25

*Kathy*, best wishes and thoughts headed your way. 



jade1 said:


> Great vibe last night G Point, wonderful with open walls on the lake. Sit down service was very nice. Salmon BLT done perfectly. Our group liked the crab cakes and bison as well as some tasty drinks.
> 
> Great addition.
> 
> Took an MK break there.


Thanks for the update on GP. We'll be there in May and have plans to try it, as well.


ArielSRL said:


> Ah...you work in a school, then? I am a first grade teacher. This has been a rough week. The kids had Monday off (teacher workday for us) then early release Wed and Thurs for parent-teacher conferences. You'd think less days/time would be good but it throws the students off so much, they are just out of whack! And the conferences just exhaust me. Oh and I had 7 out one day. So many sick kids......


Yep.  I'm secretary/bookkeeper of our middle school after having been a sub for four years before that, so I've been in our system for six years now.  Each year, of course, we see the typical illnesses; however, about two weeks ago a flu strain hit that the vaccinations didn't match. One nearby school district shut down for a few days due to the flu.  We managed to stay open just barely. Okay, the DIS is making my computer wonky, so I'll close for now.


----------



## wildernessDad

Sorry for posting this question here, but you are like family to me.  How far in advance can a Walt Disney World pass holder make dining reservations?  I know FastPass+ is 30 days in advance.


----------



## sleepydog25

wildernessDad said:


> Sorry for posting this question here, but you are like family to me.  How far in advance can a Walt Disney World pass holder make dining reservations?  I know FastPass+ is 30 days in advance.


According to Geraldo--my chat CM--he says 30 days out for dining reservations.


----------



## wildernessDad

sleepydog25 said:


> According to Geraldo--my chat CM--he says 30 days out for dining reservations.


I was just told by Disney Dining that it was 180 days out for dining, but only for that day, and 30 days out for FastPass+.
Yeah, it's 180 days.  I just confirmed by trying to make a dining reservation on the WDW website.  The calendar dates ended after August 24.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> Sorry for posting this question here, but you are like family to me.  How far in advance can a Walt Disney World pass holder make dining reservations?  I know FastPass+ is 30 days in advance.



180 days.  You don't get the +10 if you aren't staying onsite but anyone can make a reservation at 180 days and no ticket media is required.


----------



## ArielSRL

wildernessDad said:


> I was just told by Disney Dining that it was 180 days out for dining, but only for that day, and 30 days out for FastPass+.
> Yeah, it's 180 days.  I just confirmed by trying to make a dining reservation on the WDW website.  The calendar dates ended in late August.


Yes 180 days out. +10 if you have a current resort reservation.


----------



## twinklebug

Prayers sent Kathy.
Take some time for yourself. Find a trick that takes your mind off your troubles for a bit of time every day. Hint: chilling on this thread helps me to forget... um... I forget what it is I'm supposed to be forgetting. See, it works! 

----
I'm still working out the logistics of our December stay. I have now invited the boy- and girlfriends of my kids along (how did that happen?) which means that if they can make it (school, work and finances come first) I'll need a 2br unit, or in the very least need to pick up a studio to go along with my 1br. This in turn would put a sizable dent in my 2018 points. I'm not happy about borrowing.

So... as of this morning I'm doing something I swore I wouldn't do: considering a new add-on at the CCC, depending on price point of course. Hm... it's nice to dream.


----------



## DVC Jen

twokats said:


> *Need some prayers from my groupies.  I have had some issues in the last couple of weeks, as I tell the doctors, it sometimes feels like an elephant is sitting on my chest.  Not that bad all the time, but uncomfortable at times.
> Anyway, I have been sent to a cardiologist and will be facing a stress test next month.  The nuclear one not the treadmill since I have the bone issue in my legs.  I will admit I am a little nervous.  I will keep y'all informed.*​



thoughts and prayers coming your way


----------



## TCRAIG

wildernessDad said:


> I was just told by Disney Dining that it was 180 days out for dining, but only for that day, and 30 days out for FastPass+.
> Yeah, it's 180 days.  I just confirmed by trying to make a dining reservation on the WDW website.  The calendar dates ended after August 24.


Yup - 6 months - just for that 1 day- then tomorrow you can make a reservation for the next day - etc


----------



## sleepydog25

ArielSRL said:


> Ah...you work in a school, then? I am a first grade teacher. This has been a rough week. The kids had Monday off (teacher workday for us) then early release Wed and Thurs for parent-teacher conferences. You'd think less days/time would be good but it throws the students off so much, they are just out of whack! And the conferences just exhaust me. Oh and I had 7 out one day. So many sick kids......


Our system operates on four, 9-week sessions, and at the end of the first and third 9 weeks, we do a week-long remediation for those students needing such. Following that week, the kids get the next week off entirely; thus, some students get a 2-week break both times. With all the illnesses, we had teachers (including subs) and students staying away in droves. Like you, when the students have a different schedule than they're used to following, it does throw them off. I'm generally a "take them as they come" type of personality when it comes to work situations, especially since I spent 21+ years in the military where the norm is rarely the norm. This past week, though, had me cheering and wishing for the break week. I still work as I'm a 12-month employee, but it will be sans teachers, students, and hopefully all the bugs they've been harboring.

*ErinC:*  Yes, you will find like minds and hearts here. I will say I'm not bitter about losing trees and serenity, but it's fair to say that no matter how beautiful the changes will be--and the GP area looks very nice, admittedly--I will remain sad to see reduced or disappear what I loved so dearly.  And.  It will always be V-W-L to me.


----------



## DenLo

sleepydog25 said:


> Our system operates on four, 9-week sessions, and at the end of the first and third 9 weeks, we do a week-long remediation for those students needing such. Following that week, the kids get the next week off entirely; thus, some students get a 2-week break both times. . . .



Wow, that sounds like punishment for the kids that aren't smart enough.  But that just is me thinking as a kid.  I have special place in my heart for anyone willing to be a teacher these days.  As it always amazes me how it is the only the teachers fault when kids fail, I still don't get it.


----------



## sleepydog25

DenLo said:


> Wow, that sounds like punishment for the kids that aren't smart enough.  But that just is me thinking as a kid.  I have special place in my heart for anyone willing to be a teacher these days.  As it always amazes me how it is the only the teachers fault when kids fail, I still don't get it.


The thinking goes, and is so far successful, that by offering the remediation twice during the year, it will keep those kids falling behind from getting further behind and is also designed to reduce the summer school rate. It's not as onerous as it sounds since the remediation is only 8-12 followed by lunch then an afternoon of enrichment activities, everything from cooking classes, to swimming at our rec center, to visiting downtown businesses, to learning dance, et. al.  The afternoon activities are not required. All students get that second week off. We also have a federal grant that allows us to have a vibrant after-school study/enrichment program which further exists to help those kids who lack the support at home to ensure they get homework or projects done away from school. Yes, it is rarely Johnny's or Janie's fault anymore--it's the teachers, the principals, the system, the "other" kids who badly influence Johnny/Janie, etc.

Just venting a bit, but here's a situation that just occurred this week. Student A (can do work but is absent a lot and not supported at home) was sick the entire week before last week, though only two days were covered by an doctor's or parental excuse. Didn't show on day 1 of remediation last week, so principal called dad who said he'd be there the next day. Student didn't show the next two days, and then mom calls to say he's_ still _sick from the week before.  I mention that it's very likely the student would wind up being required to come to summer school. She hangs up and 45 minutes later the student is miraculously healed and shows up.  The student is subsequently checked out before the end of the remediation period, and though he shows up on time the final day, is again checked out early.  So, when the student inevitably winds up having to come to summer school and/or is held back, it will somehow be our fault. Teachers' and administrators' jobs are so much tougher because of non-caring parents. I teach all the students who come into the office how to request things properly, with manners and respect.  Sadly, their examples are their parents who rarely practice those same skills. Okay, enough whining! 

We had 60s the past three days but today is a much different story--high around 45.  Still, that's appropriate for the season and it isn't icing or snowing.  Spring is coming. . .


----------



## Corinne

Sending prayers Kathy

If I may also request prayers for my cousin, who is once again battling cancer. He is having surgery later this week.


----------



## twinklebug

Prayer sent Corinne. 
Also packing up and overnighting a hug for him and the family.


----------



## ArielSRL

sleepydog25 said:


> Our system operates on four, 9-week sessions, and at the end of the first and third 9 weeks, we do a week-long remediation for those students needing such. Following that week, the kids get the next week off entirely; thus, some students get a 2-week break both times. With all the illnesses, we had teachers (including subs) and students staying away in droves. Like you, when the students have a different schedule than they're used to following, it does throw them off. I'm generally a "take them as they come" type of personality when it comes to work situations, especially since I spent 21+ years in the military where the norm is rarely the norm. This past week, though, had me cheering and wishing for the break week. I still work as I'm a 12-month employee, but it will be sans teachers, students, and hopefully all the bugs they've been harboring.
> 
> *ErinC:*  Yes, you will find like minds and hearts here. I will say I'm not bitter about losing trees and serenity, but it's fair to say that no matter how beautiful the changes will be--and the GP area looks very nice, admittedly--I will remain sad to see reduced or disappear what I loved so dearly.  And.  It will always be V-W-L to me.


I wish we had a schedule like that. Some school systems in GA do, but not ours. I wish we had a more year round schedule with more time off during the school year.


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne
Sending prayers to Him on behalf of your cousin


----------



## twokats

Corinne, sending prayers for your cousin


----------



## Dean Marino

OK - DATA .... hope you can use it.

Today, Sandy and I RENEWED our DVC qualified APs.  We RENEWED from Platinum to Gold.  The Main Website will not let you do this - CALL DVC.

Net effect:  two GOLD AP RENEWALS that take effect 4-28-2017 set us back $1011.26.  And yes, we got the 13 month Gold AP, as a RENEWAL.
Renewal of Platinum would have been $707 x 2 = $1414.

Caveats:  We are DVC members that bought DIRECTLY from Disney.  We saved a good $400 per year by agreeing to NOT go during the periods that we would NOT go anyway (crowded, bad flying weather from MI).

We are very pleased.


----------



## rkstocke5609

sleepydog25 said:


> The thinking goes, and is so far successful, that by offering the remediation twice during the year, it will keep those kids falling behind from getting further behind and is also designed to reduce the summer school rate. It's not as onerous as it sounds since the remediation is only 8-12 followed by lunch then an afternoon of enrichment activities, everything from cooking classes, to swimming at our rec center, to visiting downtown businesses, to learning dance, et. al.  The afternoon activities are not required. All students get that second week off. We also have a federal grant that allows us to have a vibrant after-school study/enrichment program which further exists to help those kids who lack the support at home to ensure they get homework or projects done away from school. Yes, it is rarely Johnny's or Janie's fault anymore--it's the teachers, the principals, the system, the "other" kids who badly influence Johnny/Janie, etc.
> 
> Just venting a bit, but here's a situation that just occurred this week. Student A (can do work but is absent a lot and not supported at home) was sick the entire week before last week, though only two days were covered by an doctor's or parental excuse. Didn't show on day 1 of remediation last week, so principal called dad who said he'd be there the next day. Student didn't show the next two days, and then mom calls to say he's_ still _sick from the week before.  I mention that it's very likely the student would wind up being required to come to summer school. She hangs up and 45 minutes later the student is miraculously healed and shows up.  The student is subsequently checked out before the end of the remediation period, and though he shows up on time the final day, is again checked out early.  So, when the student inevitably winds up having to come to summer school and/or is held back, it will somehow be our fault. Teachers' and administrators' jobs are so much tougher because of non-caring parents. I teach all the students who come into the office how to request things properly, with manners and respect.  Sadly, their examples are their parents who rarely practice those same skills. Okay, enough whining!
> 
> We had 60s the past three days but today is a much different story--high around 45.  Still, that's appropriate for the season and it isn't icing or snowing.  Spring is coming. . .



Sleepy,

I hear you about these challenges faced by teachers.  We had heard so much similar stuff we opted to send our daughter to private Catholic school (and we aren't Catholic, but we wanted engaged parents and a less disrupted classroom).  On the whole it has worked out pretty good, but of course now the question becomes how far do you take it?  Elementary was only $4500 / year , Middle will only be about $5000, but high school-- $10k minimum....yikes...


----------



## rkstocke5609

Prayers to Twokats & Corrine's cousin.


----------



## sleepydog25

rkstocke5609 said:


> Sleepy,
> 
> I hear you about these challenges faced by teachers.  We had heard so much similar stuff we opted to send our daughter to private Catholic school (and we aren't Catholic, but we wanted engaged parents and a less disrupted classroom).  On the whole it has worked out pretty good, but of course now the question becomes how far do you take it?  Elementary was only $4500 / year , Middle will only be about $5000, but high school-- $10k minimum....yikes...


Yes, the eternal question regarding education.  Not an issue here as we are a small, rural area without the benefit of a private school option. Our area doesn't prize education as it used to be a factory town and still is to some extent.  Only 70% of the adult population has a high school degree. Despite the demise of most of the factories and trade jobs, in general, folks still don't believe education is important. We push hard and have dedicated teachers and staff, yet it is an uphill battle.


----------



## TCRAIG

Corinne said:


> Sending prayers Kathy
> 
> If I may also request prayers for my cousin, who is once again battling cancer. He is having surgery later this week.


Kathy -been thinking about you all weekend - and now will add Your cousin Corinne to my prayers.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dean Marino said:


> OK - DATA .... hope you can use it.
> 
> Today, Sandy and I RENEWED our DVC qualified APs.  We RENEWED from Platinum to Gold.  The Main Website will not let you do this - CALL DVC.
> 
> Net effect:  two GOLD AP RENEWALS that take effect 4-28-2017 set us back $1011.26.  And yes, we got the 13 month Gold AP, as a RENEWAL.
> Renewal of Platinum would have been $707 x 2 = $1414.
> 
> Caveats:  We are DVC members that bought DIRECTLY from Disney.  We saved a good $400 per year by agreeing to NOT go during the periods that we would NOT go anyway (crowded, bad flying weather from MI).
> 
> We are very pleased.


Dean, we feel the same


----------



## DiznyDi

Praying for you Kathy as you prepare for your appointment with the cardiologist and undergo your stress test. (Hi to Kati )

Prayers for your cousin, Corrine.  Cancer can be wicked.


----------



## Flossbolna

Sending lots of good wishes to Kathy and Corrine's cousin!!

I can report back from my first visit to Geysir Point Bar & Grill. I was in Florida for the last 10 days and managed a short stop at the Lodge (and then the Moonlight Magic DVC party at the MK, which was awesome).

The area is very nicely done and really integrates well with the existing buildings in my opinion. However, with Roaring Forks closed, this place was absolutely overwhelmed. First, there is not nearly enough seating. The comfy chairs look lovely, but take up a lot of space and there are very few real tables. The weather was perfect on Friday, so we sat at one of the tables behind the former pool bar, which are still very close to the new one as well. 

We ordered food from the counter service window and we all really liked the food we got. The gfod is served on reusable plates which are made out of some kind of plastic. I think it is the type that is made from bamboo, I have seen it in other products. It has a not totally smooth surface and therefore when you use your utensils on it, there is a bit of a scratchy sound. I am not so sure about how much I like this. But I LOVE the fact that you get real plates AND real utensils that come wrapped in a cloth napkin!! Makes for such a fantastic dining experience.

When you order you get a number to put on your plate and then a runner brings the food to you. The issue was that on Friday evening it was far too busy and it took ages to get our food. When we inquired after over half an hour about how long it would take and they immediately offered to refund our food and brought it out very quickly afterwards (so we ended up eating there for free). I heard them offering refunds to other people as well. Seems like do have some capacity issues there. Might not have been smart to immediately close RF just when this new place is still trying to work out a system. Of course this past weekend was totally crazy at WDW with the Princess Half Marathon, so that did not improve things.

It appears that there is some kind of shield that they can lower between the wooden beams, but to me it does not look like the bar area itself can be enclosed for sitting there, those shields look more like they are to close it down when not in operation. Also, the line for waiting for ordering is not under cover at all.

I asked about AP discount and we got the same 20% for our food there as we did get at RF.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Flossbolna said:


> Sending lots of good wishes to Kathy and Corrine's cousin!!
> 
> I can report back from my first visit to Geysir Point Bar & Grill. I was in Florida for the last 10 days and managed a short stop at the Lodge (and then the Moonlight Magic DVC party at the MK, which was awesome).
> 
> The area is very nicely done and really integrates well with the existing buildings in my opinion. However, with Roaring Forks closed, this place was absolutely overwhelmed. First, there is not nearly enough seating. The comfy chairs look lovely, but take up a lot of space and there are very few real tables. The weather was perfect on Friday, so we sat at one of the tables behind the former pool bar, which are still very close to the new one as well.
> 
> We ordered food from the counter service window and we all really liked the food we got. The gfod is served on reusable plates which are made out of some kind of plastic. I think it is the type that is made from bamboo, I have seen it in other products. It has a not totally smooth surface and therefore when you use your utensils on it, there is a bit of a scratchy sound. I am not so sure about how much I like this. But I LOVE the fact that you get real plates AND real utensils that come wrapped in a cloth napkin!! Makes for such a fantastic dining experience.
> 
> When you order you get a number to put on your plate and then a runner brings the food to you. The issue was that on Friday evening it was far too busy and it took ages to get our food. When we inquired after over half an hour about how long it would take and they immediately offered to refund our food and brought it out very quickly afterwards (so we ended up eating there for free). I heard them offering refunds to other people as well. Seems like do have some capacity issues there. Might not have been smart to immediately close RF just when this new place is still trying to work out a system. Of course this past weekend was totally crazy at WDW with the Princess Half Marathon, so that did not improve things.
> 
> It appears that there is some kind of shield that they can lower between the wooden beams, but to me it does not look like the bar area itself can be enclosed for sitting there, those shields look more like they are to close it down when not in operation. Also, the line for waiting for ordering is not under cover at all.
> 
> I asked about AP discount and we got the same 20% for our food there as we did get at RF.




Thanks for the report Flossy!  Your reports on Geyser Point are more or less what I expected/feared.  The available seating did not appear to have a large count.  Big chairs (and I'm sure comfy) but where would all the counter service people sit.  I guess Disney figured they'd take to the pools?  Hopefully after Roaring Fork reopens and the newness wears off it'll improve.


----------



## sleepydog25

Great report, *Flossy*!  Like *KAT*, I had my fears about the actual capacity of the eatery to start, and your comments mirror my thoughts.  However, I do think once the new pool is open, and more especially, RF re-opens, the wait time should decrease.  I'm still feeling apprehensive about the new pool and its effect on the overall serenity of the resort. Nothing I've seen so far assuages my concerns.


----------



## Flossbolna

sleepydog25 said:


> Great report, *Flossy*!  Like *KAT*, I had my fears about the actual capacity of the eatery to start, and your comments mirror my thoughts.  However, I do think once the new pool is open, and more especially, RF re-opens, the wait time should decrease.  I'm still feeling apprehensive about the new pool and its effect on the overall serenity of the resort. Nothing I've seen so far assuages my concerns.



Surprisingly despite it being quite crowded, it still felt very serene to me. The waterfront is still beautiful. I think the new pool will help to spread people out more. It is certainly going to be different from before, but for example the Grand Californian pool area manages to still have a wilderness theme despite being very built up. And I am getting similar vibes from this development.


----------



## Flossbolna

My BF hates how Disney has "slaughtered" trees (his words) all over property in recent years and he is a huge WL fan, stayed there on opening night. He liked the new bar a lot. So that should tell you something.


----------



## twinklebug

Flossbolna said:


> My BF hates how Disney has "slaughtered" trees (his words) all over property in recent years and he is a huge WL fan, stayed there on opening night. He liked the new bar a lot. So that should tell you something.


He's not wrong using that term. I'm a treehugger, I know it and embrace the label.  I'm also very practical and understand progress must be made. Disney has to watch their property investment very carefully to ensure they're keeping a good natural balance between the water tables, the structures and the native plant life. Sink holes happen all too frequently in Florida due to this imbalance, and pop up in droughts most often.

Interesting fact: Most of Florida's ponds are ancient sink holes. They're nothing new. However, they've been occurring at a more frequent rate in recent years.
Fun fact: The water area near Test Track and the old Odyssey restaurant was never intended to be there. It is the byproduct of a sink hole that developed as EPCOT was being built. Now try not to think about that when crossing those foot bridges or you may find your knees quivering.


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> He's not wrong using that term. I'm a tree hugger, I know it and embrace the label.  I'm also very practical and understand progress must be made. Disney has to watch their property investment very carefully to ensure they're keeping a good natural balance between the water tables, the structures and the native plant life. Sink holes happen all to frequently in Florida due to this imbalance, and pop up in droughts most often.
> 
> Interesting fact: Most of Florida's ponds are ancient sink holes. They're nothing new. However, they've been occurring at a more frequent rate in recent years.
> Fun fact: The water area near Test Track and the old Odyssey restaurant was never intended to be there. It is the byproduct of a sink hole that developed as EPCOT was being built. Now try not to think about that when crossing those foot bridges or you may find your knees quivering.


Very fun facts and parallels the fact that Disney is a sinkhole for my money.


----------



## twokats

ArielSRL said:


> Hope all goes well @twokats.





bobbiwoz said:


> twokats





jimmytammy said:


> Prayers heading to Him on your behalf Kathy





horselover said:


> Wishing you all the best TwoKats.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thinking of you Kathy!





sleepydog25 said:


> *Kathy*, best wishes and thoughts headed your way.





twinklebug said:


> Prayers sent Kathy.
> Take some time for yourself. Find a trick that takes your mind off your troubles for a bit of time every day. Hint: chilling on this thread helps me to forget... um... I forget what it is I'm supposed to be forgetting. See, it works!





DVC Jen said:


> thoughts and prayers coming your way





Corinne said:


> Sending prayers Kathy





rkstocke5609 said:


> Prayers to Twokats & Corrine's cousin.





TCRAIG said:


> Kathy -been thinking about you all weekend - and now will add Your cousin Corinne to my prayers.





DiznyDi said:


> Praying for you Kathy as you prepare for your appointment with the cardiologist and undergo your stress test. (Hi to Kati )





Flossbolna said:


> Sending lots of good wishes to Kathy and Corrine's cousin!!



I thank all of you for the thoughts and prayers.  
Twinklebug, I am trying to keep your trick in mind.  I am trying to be on this thread more than usual which is hard for this time of year, but I'm working on it.
TCRAIG, thanks for the extra thoughts.  I did seem a little calmer this weekend!!
DiznyDi, Kati said Hi to you also.  She is counting down the time til May (me too)
Sleepy, our little school had to close for several days a few weeks ago and other schools in the county have closed for the flu.  

Totally off topic, my church is having a revival this week (which is helping me also).  The leader of it is Don Piper.  He is the guy that wrote '90 Minutes in Heaven'.  He is fantastic and his story is amazing.  Just thought I would share.  I know there are many out there that have it worse than me or have been through a lot more.  

I hope everyone has a good week.  We are having storms for a few days.  Hail with these, hopefully no tornadoes.


----------



## Dizny Dad

sleepydog25 said:


> Very fun facts and parallels the fact that Disney is a sinkhole for my money.



Yeah; part of the Disney Magic is how they make you feel you can't leave yet because there is still money in your wallet . . . . not complaining, just amazed at how easily I get in step with it when I am in The World.  Take my money; take my money; take my money . . . .


----------



## GrumpyBa*D

We just returned on the 22nd.  I have to say it was the most disappointing trip I've had there since being a DVC owner.  I was notified that there would be construction going on but I don't believe the letter encompassed the degree of construction going on.  Believe it or not the cabin construction was the least of my complaints.  The cabins don't bother me too much because whenever I had a room on the lake I never was able to see it because of the thick trees.  When completed, the room I was in will have a view of the lake that I personally would love.   The pool construction is in full swing the surrounding boulders were poured the pool itself was all poured so I'm thinking that should be done late spring at the latest.  I personally did not like or enjoy Geyser Pointe.   First there is not nearly enough room for people to sit.  It felt too much like a bar.  When we were there it was pouring and there was nothing to prevent the rain from blowing in, also I would think the food will be ice cold when the weather is cooler not seeing anything that would really keep the area comfortable in colder weather.  The food options were minimal at best.  My crew are bland eaters and don't like/allergy to seafoods so it didn't leave too many options.  My son got grilled chicken since it didn't even have chicken fingers and there were 3 very thin grilled chicken strips 2 baby carrots and 2 small celery sticks.  I was not made away that Roaring Forks was closed until the week before my trip.  Then for breakfast their offerings were minimal too.  I believe 3 or 4 options and non were MICKEY WAFFLES.  Territory was overwhelmed and understaffed for the breakfast hours.  Transportation wise the watercraft was shared with the campgrounds and by the time it got to the lodge it was standing room only on the boat.  Not something I really expect at  deluxe resort.  Hoping things improve quickly after the construction is complete.  Just was not too happy with this trip's experience and felt that the letters should have been a lot more descriptive because I really felt blindsided by the degree/depth of the construction.  oh and the right half of the lodge was also being renovated.....


----------



## Dean Marino

GrumpyBa*D said:


> We just returned on the 22nd.  I have to say it was the most disappointing trip I've had there since being a DVC owner.  I was notified that there would be construction going on but I don't believe the letter encompassed the degree of construction going on.  Believe it or not the cabin construction was the least of my complaints.  The cabins don't bother me too much because whenever I had a room on the lake I never was able to see it because of the thick trees.  When completed, the room I was in will have a view of the lake that I personally would love.   The pool construction is in full swing the surrounding boulders were poured the pool itself was all poured so I'm thinking that should be done late spring at the latest.  I personally did not like or enjoy Geyser Pointe.   First there is not nearly enough room for people to sit.  It felt too much like a bar.  When we were there it was pouring and there was nothing to prevent the rain from blowing in, also I would think the food will be ice cold when the weather is cooler not seeing anything that would really keep the area comfortable in colder weather.  The food options were minimal at best.  My crew are bland eaters and don't like/allergy to seafoods so it didn't leave too many options.  My son got grilled chicken since it didn't even have chicken fingers and there were 3 very thin grilled chicken strips 2 baby carrots and 2 small celery sticks.  I was not made away that Roaring Forks was closed until the week before my trip.  Then for breakfast their offerings were minimal too.  I believe 3 or 4 options and non were MICKEY WAFFLES.  Territory was overwhelmed and understaffed for the breakfast hours.  Transportation wise the watercraft was shared with the campgrounds and by the time it got to the lodge it was standing room only on the boat.  Not something I really expect at  deluxe resort.  Hoping things improve quickly after the construction is complete.  Just was not too happy with this trip's experience and felt that the letters should have been a lot more descriptive because I really felt blindsided by the degree/depth of the construction.  oh and the right half of the lodge was also being renovated.....



We're going 4-2017.... every single breakfast, for eight days, has already been set up via ressie for Whispering Canyon .  Plans are to LOOK at the new multi-use building (notice I did not refer to it as a Restaurant.... ).


----------



## rkstocke5609

GrumpyBa*D said:


> We just returned on the 22nd.  I have to say it was the most disappointing trip I've had there since being a DVC owner.  I was notified that there would be construction going on but I don't believe the letter encompassed the degree of construction going on.  Believe it or not the cabin construction was the least of my complaints.  The cabins don't bother me too much because whenever I had a room on the lake I never was able to see it because of the thick trees.  When completed, the room I was in will have a view of the lake that I personally would love.   The pool construction is in full swing the surrounding boulders were poured the pool itself was all poured so I'm thinking that should be done late spring at the latest.  I personally did not like or enjoy Geyser Pointe.   First there is not nearly enough room for people to sit.  It felt too much like a bar.  When we were there it was pouring and there was nothing to prevent the rain from blowing in, also I would think the food will be ice cold when the weather is cooler not seeing anything that would really keep the area comfortable in colder weather.  The food options were minimal at best.  My crew are bland eaters and don't like/allergy to seafoods so it didn't leave too many options.  My son got grilled chicken since it didn't even have chicken fingers and there were 3 very thin grilled chicken strips 2 baby carrots and 2 small celery sticks.  I was not made away that Roaring Forks was closed until the week before my trip.  Then for breakfast their offerings were minimal too.  I believe 3 or 4 options and non were MICKEY WAFFLES.  Territory was overwhelmed and understaffed for the breakfast hours.  Transportation wise the watercraft was shared with the campgrounds and by the time it got to the lodge it was standing room only on the boat.  Not something I really expect at  deluxe resort.  Hoping things improve quickly after the construction is complete.  Just was not too happy with this trip's experience and felt that the letters should have been a lot more descriptive because I really felt blindsided by the degree/depth of the construction.  oh and the right half of the lodge was also being renovated.....



I am so sorry to hear this.  I am sorry you were disappointed.  From the first review I have regarded Geyser Point as a unique spot, primarily a unique lakeside bar with upscale appetizers & quick service options.  I can see how it would be disappointing if you were hoping for the Roaring Fork options.  I've been looking at it as an additional venue, something new that I will call a Hybrid restaurant.  And, after all it does have "Bar & Grill" in the name.  I hope that the Roaring Fork remodel when complete will restore the Mickey Waffles & the Chili.  And, I am hopeful that by March 2018 when I return to the lodge that construction will be complete and staffing needs will be appropriately addressed.  One thing I really want to do at Geyser Point is enjoy the EWP from the bar with a Moscow Mule in hand.

I am shocked at your report on the boat transportation!  Every time I have been there the MK transport is separate from the FW/Contemporary transport boats.  Separate ongoing loops that are independent.  I wonder if there were some boats down for maintenance or if there was some unusual spike in volume that caused this shift in the pattern. I would be mad if a boat came from FW and bothered stopping at all if it was full of people headed for the MK.  But if it was the normal loop going FW, WL, Contemporary then I get it.  Normally, on the resort loop there are 2 boats running in opposite order continually (previous order, and one going WL, FW, Contemporary).

I'm hopeful that if you return post construction you will have a much better experience.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

GrumpyBa*D said:


> We just returned on the 22nd.  I have to say it was the most disappointing trip I've had there since being a DVC owner.  I was notified that there would be construction going on but I don't believe the letter encompassed the degree of construction going on.  Believe it or not the cabin construction was the least of my complaints.  The cabins don't bother me too much because whenever I had a room on the lake I never was able to see it because of the thick trees.  When completed, the room I was in will have a view of the lake that I personally would love.   The pool construction is in full swing the surrounding boulders were poured the pool itself was all poured so I'm thinking that should be done late spring at the latest.  I personally did not like or enjoy Geyser Pointe.   First there is not nearly enough room for people to sit.  It felt too much like a bar.  When we were there it was pouring and there was nothing to prevent the rain from blowing in, also I would think the food will be ice cold when the weather is cooler not seeing anything that would really keep the area comfortable in colder weather.  The food options were minimal at best.  My crew are bland eaters and don't like/allergy to seafoods so it didn't leave too many options.  My son got grilled chicken since it didn't even have chicken fingers and there were 3 very thin grilled chicken strips 2 baby carrots and 2 small celery sticks.  I was not made away that Roaring Forks was closed until the week before my trip.  Then for breakfast their offerings were minimal too.  I believe 3 or 4 options and non were MICKEY WAFFLES.  Territory was overwhelmed and understaffed for the breakfast hours.  Transportation wise the watercraft was shared with the campgrounds and by the time it got to the lodge it was standing room only on the boat.  Not something I really expect at  deluxe resort.  Hoping things improve quickly after the construction is complete.  Just was not too happy with this trip's experience and felt that the letters should have been a lot more descriptive because I really felt blindsided by the degree/depth of the construction.  oh and the right half of the lodge was also being renovated.....



I also was disappointed with the menu as I am currently restricted from seafood and it is very intensive with it.    Disappointing to hear that there doesn't seem to be anything for dealing with bad weather at Geyser Point  



rkstocke5609 said:


> I am shocked at your report on the boat transportation!  Every time I have been there the MK transport is separate from the FW/Contemporary transport boats.  Separate ongoing loops that are independent.  I wonder if there were some boats down for maintenance or if there was some unusual spike in volume that caused this shift in the pattern. I would be mad if a boat came from FW and bothered stopping at all if it was full of people headed for the MK.  But if it was the normal loop going FW, WL, Contemporary then I get it.  Normally, on the resort loop there are 2 boats running in opposite order continually (previous order, and one going WL, FW, Contemporary).
> 
> I'm hopeful that if you return post construction you will have a much better experience.



There have been times we've been there that the larger launch was shared with FW.  The small boats were always separate.  They are still seperate from the resort launches.  It's been awhile since we've run into that but I woner with half of WL being closed down if they have gone back to that for the time being.


----------



## horselover

twinklebug said:


> He's not wrong using that term. I'm a treehugger, I know it and embrace the label.  I'm also very practical and understand progress must be made. Disney has to watch their property investment very carefully to ensure they're keeping a good natural balance between the water tables, the structures and the native plant life. Sink holes happen all too frequently in Florida due to this imbalance, and pop up in droughts most often.
> 
> Interesting fact: Most of Florida's ponds are ancient sink holes. They're nothing new. However, they've been occurring at a more frequent rate in recent years.
> Fun fact: *The water area near Test Track and the old Odyssey restaurant was never intended to be there. It is the byproduct of a sink hole that developed as EPCOT was being built. Now try not to think about that when crossing those foot bridges or you may find your knees quivering.*



Yeah thanks for that fun fact Twinklebug!       I take that path all the time.

Not looking great for my bonus trip in May.      Practically no availability at any DVC resorts.  Best I can do is 2 consecutive nights at SSR & it's at the end of my dates.  I might be back to looking at those bushes at VWL again.    A split stay or cash stay I think at this point will be my only options.        Early May used to be a slow time.   I guess not anymore.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Yeah thanks for that fun fact Twinklebug!       I take that path all the time.
> 
> Not looking great for my bonus trip in May.      Practically no availability at any DVC resorts.  Best I can do is 2 consecutive nights at SSR & it's at the end of my dates.  I might be back to looking at those bushes at VWL again.    A split stay or cash stay I think at this point will be my only options.        Early May used to be a slow time.   I guess not anymore.



I wouldn't be greatly surprised if CCV were to become a possibility for May.


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Yeah thanks for that fun fact Twinklebug!       I take that path all the time.
> 
> Not looking great for my bonus trip in May.      Practically no availability at any DVC resorts.  Best I can do is 2 consecutive nights at SSR & it's at the end of my dates.  I might be back to looking at those bushes at VWL again.    A split stay or cash stay I think at this point will be my only options.        Early May used to be a slow time.   I guess not anymore.


Assume you're looking at studios only?


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I wouldn't be greatly surprised if CCV were to become a possibility for May.



Maybe.  I wonder if we (as VWL owners) would be able to book it though?



sleepydog25 said:


> Assume you're looking at studios only?



That would be a correct assumption.


----------



## Flossbolna

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I wouldn't be greatly surprised if CCV were to become a possibility for May.



I am currently so torn. Our October reservation is at the Boardwalk (my other contract) in a standard view studio and it is just such a great deal with the points. But I am so tempted to move the reservation to CCV... Just feels so silly to give up the great location and low points for an October trip.


----------



## Flossbolna

horselover said:


> Maybe.  I wonder if we (as VWL owners) would be able to book it though?



Wasn't it in the past that owners at the new resort got a head start with booking, but that everyone was able to book for opening week? I know of people who stayed at resorts for opening, but who did not buy points at that new resort.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Maybe.  I wonder if we (as VWL owners) would be able to book it though?
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a correct assumption.



It'll be the same as other resorts.  A short window of time that buyers only there can book and then all other DVC members will be able to book.  Was Poly maybe just a week for owners then it opened up to everyone?  Other locations have been 2 weeks or maybe even a little more.  There isn't any restriction on the dates that can be booked though - just no further than 7 months out for non home resort.


----------



## wdrl

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I wouldn't be greatly surprised if CCV were to become a possibility for May.


I would be surprised if Copper Creek is open in May.  My guess is that it won't open until July or August.  Of course, my track record on these guesses leaves much to be desired, so I'm not betting my Social Security check.

I've posted this before, but I'll repeat the timeline for the Polynesian:

*01/07/2015* - Disney announces PVB sales will begin on January 12, 2015.  Prices and point chart are not released.
*01/07/2015* - Walt Disney Parks & Resorts files Master Declaration for PVB.  Declares 10 Bungalows and 142 studios for the DVC inventory.  There are still 10 Bungalows and 218 Studios to be declared.  
*01/08/2015* - Point chart and price leaked.  Price is $160/point with no apparent incentives.
*01/12/2015 *- Sales begin for PVB to existing DVC Members.  Sales to new DVC members will not begin until 2/09/2015.
*01/13/2015* - Polynesian owners can begin making reservations on February 11, 2015 subject to the 11-month priority window.  New DVC PVB members can book starting 2/18/2015.  Owners of other DVC properties can begin booking PVB on February 25, 2015 for dates 7 months prior to arrival.

PVB opened on April 1, 2015, just under three months after Disney filed its Master Declaration.  But Disney waited about five weeks before it announced the start of sales for VGF, and opened VGF five months after that.  So its anyone's guess what Disney will be doing with CCV.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wdrl said:


> I would be surprised if Copper Creek is open in May.  My guess is that it won't open until July or August.  Of course, my track record on these guesses leaves much to be desired, so I'm not betting my Social Security check.
> 
> I've posted this before, but I'll repeat the timeline for the Polynesian:
> 
> *01/07/2015* - Disney announces PVB sales will begin on January 12, 2015.  Prices and point chart are not released.
> *01/07/2015* - Walt Disney Parks & Resorts files Master Declaration for PVB.  Declares 10 Bungalows and 142 studios for the DVC inventory.  There are still 10 Bungalows and 218 Studios to be declared.
> *01/08/2015* - Point chart and price leaked.  Price is $160/point with no apparent incentives.
> *01/12/2015 *- Sales begin for PVB to existing DVC Members.  Sales to new DVC members will not begin until 2/09/2015.
> *01/13/2015* - Polynesian owners can begin making reservations on February 11, 2015 subject to the 11-month priority window.  New DVC PVB members can book starting 2/18/2015.  Owners of other DVC properties can begin booking PVB on February 25, 2015 for dates 7 months prior to arrival.
> 
> PVB opened on April 1, 2015, just under three months after Disney filed its Master Declaration.  But Disney waited about five weeks before it announced the start of sales for VGF, and opened VGF five months after that.  So its anyone's guess what Disney will be doing with CCV.



It used to be a nice spread of time but they seemed to shorten it up more and more although I'd hope PVB was an anomaly.  It still just seemed like they forgot they needed to sell before they opened!  

Yes though, it's probably a stretch for it to be open in May.


----------



## horselover

So someone on the purple board just posted this:

"Members will be able to buy starting in about a week. Public Sale date is April 5."

Said they got a call from their guide.  No pricing given.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Have a very Happy Birthday 
@Muushka !!!*


​


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

Is there a benefit to buying before the "public sale" date as an existing member? Does the price tend to be cheaper or different incentives for existing members? It's not going to sell out any time soon, other than I guess fixed weeks could, so I'm curious what the difference in dates is for.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> Is there a benefit to buying before the "public sale" date as an existing member? Does the price tend to be cheaper or different incentives for existing members? It's not going to sell out any time soon, other than I guess fixed weeks could, so I'm curious what the difference in dates is for.



For VGF and PVB there were discounts for members - I believe $5/pt.  Then the price increased for the general public sale.  However going further back there were often incentives later that meant lower purchase price vs what it was at the start of sales.

Also, Fixed weeks have not sold out at any resort and I wouldn't be too concerned here either if that is something you were considering unless DVC has decided to take a very different tact with them.  Personally I think they just have it as an offering for those who want that traditional timeshare.


----------



## rkstocke5609

KAT4DISNEY said:


> For VGF and PVB there were discounts for members - I believe $5/pt.  Then the price increased for the general public sale.  However going further back there were often incentives later that meant lower purchase price vs what it was at the start of sales.
> 
> Also, Fixed weeks have not sold out at any resort and I wouldn't be too concerned here either if that is something you were considering unless DVC has decided to take a very different tact with them.  Personally I think they just have it as an offering for those who want that traditional timeshare.



If you think about it, it's the ultimate cash grab.  So, DVC improves the traditional timeshare by using the point system add a use year with bank & borrow.  It's wildly successful.  Wait, so you want a fixed week?  Well, that privilege will cost you an extra 10 percent.....it's priceless when you think about it.  Up charging for something the point system improved upon....


----------



## twokats

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Have a very Happy Birthday
> @Muushka !!!*
> 
> 
> View attachment 222905​



Muushka, Have a great one!!!


----------



## wdrl

rkstocke5609 said:


> If you think about it, it's the ultimate cash grab.  So, DVC improves the traditional timeshare by using the point system add a use year with bank & borrow.  It's wildly successful.  Wait, so you want a fixed week?  Well, that privilege will cost you an extra 10 percent.....it's priceless when you think about it.  Up charging for something the point system improved upon....


If you were to ask VGF owners who book studios every year if they wish they had bought a Guaranteed Week, I wonder how many would wish that they had?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wdrl said:


> If you were to ask VGF owners who book studios every year if they wish they had bought a Guaranteed Week, I wonder how many would wish that they had?



It sometimes crosses my mind that it's the chicken and the egg dilemma with VGF.  Is it so hard to book studios because of the fixed weeks?  Or is it so hard you needed the fixed week?  That and having 1 to 1 1/2 weeks in December that are most certainly out of season.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Muushka!!!!!


----------



## rkstocke5609

wdrl said:


> If you were to ask VGF owners who book studios every year if they wish they had bought a Guaranteed Week, I wonder how many would wish that they had?


As someone who rescinded a 180 VGF points before buying my 210 VWL resale, my thought is it is likely there are many owners at VGF that probably wish they had the fixed week.  I guess it's about how you are going to use your membership.  I'm happier having more points for less because it allows me to flex into a 1BR one year, Studio the next.  But, if you were buying the minimum points to cover a Studio , then I get the Fixed week since you can always opt out.  Still sounds like a great cash grab...


----------



## sleepydog25

*MUUSHKA MOOSEKA, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!  *


----------



## wdrl

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It sometimes crosses my mind that it's the chicken and the egg dilemma with VGF.  Is it so hard to book studios because of the fixed weeks?  Or is it so hard you needed the fixed week?  That and having 1 to 1 1/2 weeks in December that are most certainly out of season.


There are a maximum of 47 studios at VGF.  The most number of Guaranteed Week studios sold at VGF for any given week is 8.  That occurs in seven of the 12 weeks at the end of the year.  The rest of the year has 60 Guaranteed Week studios spread over 40 weeks.

If these Guaranteed Week owners didn't own Guaranteed Weeks, then chances are they would still be trying to compete for studios for about the same time of year.  So the net effect would still be the same:  a large number of VGF owners would be competing for a limited number of studios.

There is a minor byproduct of the Guaranteed Week system that many people overlook.  As more Guaranteed Weeks are used, availability actually increases for traditional points owners.  A GW owner pays a 10% point premium to utilize their GW.  For example, a week in a Standard View studio in October costs 125 points but a GW costs 138 points.  So, when the GW owner utilizes the week, it leaves 13 points unused.  Multiple that by all the GWs used throughout the year and VGF ends up with several thousand points that are not booked by GW owners*.  Since this inventory is not used by GW owners, the first group that gets a shot at this unused inventory is the traditional point VGF owners.

* - my data shows that VGF has 97,809 points in Guaranteed Week deeds.  If none of the GW owners opt out of using their GW, then there would be a surplus inventory of about 8,800 or 8,900 points at VGF.


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

KAT4DISNEY said:


> For VGF and PVB there were discounts for members - I believe $5/pt.  Then the price increased for the general public sale.  However going further back there were often incentives later that meant lower purchase price vs what it was at the start of sales.
> 
> Also, Fixed weeks have not sold out at any resort and I wouldn't be too concerned here either if that is something you were considering unless DVC has decided to take a very different tact with them.  Personally I think they just have it as an offering for those who want that traditional timeshare.


Thank you! The later incentives are usually only for larger point purchases aren't they? I just want a small 50-60 point add on so don't expect to qualify for any incentives. I'm anxious to find out what the price per point will be though!


----------



## DiznyDi

Wishing MUUSHKA a very Happy Birthday!  Have fun celebrating another year young!

Hi to Mr Muush


----------



## twinklebug

*Happy Birthday @Muushka! *


----------



## twinklebug

DVC just posted their page for Copper Creek at *disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/copper-creek-villas-and-cabins/
*
Available for sale starting April 5th. "This Resort is currently in the finishing stages of construction and scheduled to open in July 2017."

The points chart links work, but are not filled in yet.


----------



## twinklebug

My initial reaction to the picture of a unit: disappointment. Why does it look like a mish-mash of IKEA furniture?


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

twinklebug said:


> DVC just posted their page for Copper Creek at *disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/copper-creek-villas-and-cabins/
> *
> Available for sale starting April 5th. "This Resort is currently in the finishing stages of construction and scheduled to open in July 2017."
> 
> The points chart links work, but are not filled in yet.


It's March 8 for add on contracts if you log in. 
And that maintenance of $7.33/point is steep to me!


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> DVC just posted their page for Copper Creek at *disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/copper-creek-villas-and-cabins/
> *
> Available for sale starting April 5th. "This Resort is currently in the finishing stages of construction and scheduled to open in July 2017."
> 
> The points chart links work, but are not filled in yet.


The page I'm reading says available for current owners on March 8th. Also, it IS only one picture, but I have to agree that based on the one shot, it doesn't look very well-themed which is at odds with the picture of kids hiding out under a sheet tent as the ad appears to extol the "wilderness" nature of the new resort.  Hmmm, we'll see.

And it appears the cabins' plunge pools will actually be hot tubs, at least according to the description.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> My initial reaction to the picture of a unit: disappointment. Why does it look like a mish-mash of IKEA furniture?



I see they used the same designer who is terrified of color.  Pacific Norhtwest railroad?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Did everyone see it says "the Copper Creek Springs pool with 67 foot water slide"?  Never mind - didn't click that it is the name of the main pool.  I saw springs and was thinking new name for Hidden Springs coupled with them referring to it as the new Copper Creek springs pool.  Or is it the new one?  Confused now. Edit again - its the existing pool.  Don't call it new marketing people!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Oh - it says 4 guests in both the studios and 1 bedrooms.  So no Murphy beds in the studios?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Charts are up.  Studios, 1BRs and 2Brs are identical to VWL.


----------



## pmaurer74

twinklebug said:


> My initial reaction to the picture of a unit: disappointment. Why does it look like a mish-mash of IKEA furniture?


I agree but the cabins are gorgeous. I will not be running out to buy any points. I am happy with my old contract.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

The GV's and the Cabins are where they went with it for the points - in a way ala PVB although not quite to that scale.   The Cabins fall in the general area of a BLT lakeview GV and the CCV GV's are somewhere between the BLT LV GV and the BLT MK GV. 

DVC plans on them being very popular during Premier season and the point requirements for both are in the BLT MK GV range.  The Poly Bungalows and VGF GV's both are still more expensive across the board.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

pmaurer74 said:


> I agree but the cabins are gorgeous. I will not be running out to buy any points. I am happy with my old contract.



Is the picture on the accommodations page the only one you've seen or are there others?  It does look pretty awesome!  The GV's too although furniture like the chairs is still too modern for Wilderness.


----------



## sleepydog25

Studying the floor plans a little more, it seems all the kitchens are a variation on a shotgun kitchen rather than a semi-enclosed area.  Further, the bathrooms all have two sinks save for the 3BR and cabins. And I must say I'm surprised that the studios only sleep 4 as Disney had been going toward sleeping 5 in a studio for the past few years.


----------



## DVC Jen

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Have a very Happy Birthday
> @Muushka !!!*
> 
> 
> View attachment 222905​




Happy Happy Birthday to you


----------



## DVC Jen

twinklebug said:


> My initial reaction to the picture of a unit: disappointment. Why does it look like a mish-mash of IKEA furniture?




I feel the same way - very disappointed in the decor.  Then again - I am not a fan at all of the "new" decor in our beloved villas.  I liked the "dark" decor.  Made it feel more cabin-y to me.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DVC Jen said:


> I feel the same way - very disappointed in the decor.  Then again - I am not a fan at all of the "new" decor in our beloved villas.  I liked the "dark" decor.  Made it feel more cabin-y to me.



I'm suddenly very happy about our yellow toned walls at VWL.  Compared to the white they at least give some character.  So very very tired of these light colored rooms going in everywhere.

I'm sure in person these rooms will look fine, but they aren't themed to the resort theme.


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Have a very Happy Birthday
> @Muushka !!!*
> 
> 
> View attachment 222905​



Happy birthday Muushka!   



twinklebug said:


> My initial reaction to the picture of a unit: disappointment. Why does it look like a mish-mash of IKEA furniture?



I would assume model will be open next week.  I'll go check it out while I'm down there & report back with pictures (unless someone else does first).  That furniture does look kind of cheap.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Studying the floor plans a little more, it seems all the kitchens are a variation on a shotgun kitchen rather than a semi-enclosed area.  Further, the bathrooms all have two sinks save for the 3BR and cabins. And I must say I'm surprised that the studios only sleep 4 as Disney had been going toward sleeping 5 in a studio for the past few years.



I think I like the Jambo kitchen layout better for conversions vs what we're seeing for CCV.

The GV's seem to come with a new feature - no entry door.    And there's the section that looks to me, as a non-architect, to be stairs in them?  What is that?

The 1 and 2BR Masters do not have closet space in the room - it appears to be outside of it but the 2nd bedroom in the 2BR's appears to have a gigantic walk in closet?  There's also no use of enclosed water closets which surprises me as a design choice.  

In the cabins there seems to be access out the tub from the master thru the utility closet and out the front of the building.  
The master there also doesn't seem to have a closet within the room?  

Things I do like though - what appears to be the picnic table on the screened porch of the cabins and the nice little sitting area in front of the double sided fireplace.  The living area in the GV's appears very nice and while one of the bedrooms did not get a closet in the room the master and the other bedrooms both did.  The table in the 1 and 2BR's should actually cover most of the occupancy (although still not all as I count 6 seats?) unlike the VWL dining table.  And the studios got their stand alone table back.


----------



## horselover

Oh & good news.  I was able to snag a Poly studio for 5/8-10.  Still not my full dates but I'll wait list for 5/6-8 & hope something comes through.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I think I like the Jambo kitchen layout better for conversions vs what we're seeing for CCV.
> 
> The GV's seem to come with a new feature - no entry door.    And there's the section that looks to me, as a non-architect, to be stairs in them?  What is that?
> 
> The 1 and 2BR Masters do not have closet space in the room - it appears to be outside of it but the 2nd bedroom in the 2BR's appears to have a gigantic walk in closet?  There's also no use of enclosed water closets which surprises me as a design choice.
> 
> In the cabins there seems to be access out the tub from the master thru the utility closet and out the front of the building.
> The master there also doesn't seem to have a closet within the room?
> 
> Things I do like though - what appears to be the picnic table on the screened porch of the cabins and the nice little sitting area in front of the double sided fireplace.  The living area in the GV's appears very nice and while one of the bedrooms did not get a closet in the room the master and the other bedrooms both did.  The table in the 1 and 2BR's should actually cover most of the occupancy (although still not all as I count 6 seats?) unlike the VWL dining table.  And the studios got their stand alone table back.


Odd configurations to be sure. Perhaps the little pocket door areas that seem to be free standing near the BA in the 1 and 2 BRs are the closets?  I'm curious to see what they look like inside now--it might make more sense in person, though not having your own closet in an 87-point (at its cheapest) per night cabin seems like a misstep.  Are the GVs only accessible through an outer door where those side entrances at the end of the building sat?  That seems to be the case based on the image.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Odd configurations to be sure. Perhaps the little pocket door areas that seem to be free standing near the BA in the 1 and 2 BRs are the closets?  I'm curious to see what they look like inside now--it might make more sense in person, though not having your own closet in an 87-point (at its cheapest) per night cabin seems like a misstep.  Are the GVs only accessible through an outer door where those side entrances at the end of the building sat?  That seems to be the case based on the image.



The plans filed for DVC show the entry door for the GV to be where one might expect it - centered by the long coats closet and into the hallway section.  But it shows a small swing door to go into the living area?  Not a very grand entry compared to other GV's.  Or you can go around the corner and there's another swing door which provides entry just outside the master.  And I'm still puzzling over the stairway looking section that seems to have a door going into it from a hallway that runs down from the entry. 

And I'm hoping the contractors followed the filed plans and not these room layouts or no one is getting in!


----------



## rkstocke5609

sleepydog25 said:


> Odd configurations to be sure. Perhaps the little pocket door areas that seem to be free standing near the BA in the 1 and 2 BRs are the closets?  I'm curious to see what they look like inside now--it might make more sense in person, though not having your own closet in an 87-point (at its cheapest) per night cabin seems like a misstep.  Are the GVs only accessible through an outer door where those side entrances at the end of the building sat?  That seems to be the case based on the image.


Well, at 87 points per night maybe they figure no one will be there long enough to need a closet?


----------



## PolyRob

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Oh - it says 4 guests in both the studios and 1 bedrooms.  So no Murphy beds in the studios?





sleepydog25 said:


> And I must say I'm surprised that the studios only sleep 4 as Disney had been going toward sleeping 5 in a studio for the past few years.



I just posted in the WL Expansion thread because I did not see these comments first! I think Disney is being tricky with the studios (and 1 bedrooms). Those floorplans clearly show there is space for a murphy bed. They just centered the dresser to make it harder to walk if a murphy bed was available. Why not leave the TV and murphy bed in front of the queen, move the table by the lock-off door?

I think its strange the only way you can sleep 5 is in a 2 bedroom+, when other MK DVC resorts allow 5 in a studio or 1 bedroom and places like Beach Club were recently updated to sleep 5 with a similar points structure.



sleepydog25 said:


> Studying the floor plans a little more, it seems all the kitchens are a variation on a shotgun kitchen rather than a semi-enclosed area.



I guess this is all that would fit without actually moving many walls from the older WL rooms? That table looks awkwardly placed in the corner. And I love how you can comfortably seat 6 guests at the table in your 1 bedroom that sleeps 4. I get that its needed for lock-offs, but still bizarre to me.


----------



## Muushka

A little birdie whom shall remain nameless but her initials are DiznyDi  told me about the action going on over on the Groupie Board.

Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes!  I really appreciate it.  I got an Instant Pot for my gift (my request) and it looks like we are going to get along just fine.  I haven't blown up the house yet!

I did read through the past few pages, boy, the new units are, um, ugly.  But then I thought BLT was ugly and I grew to love that resort.  So I'm going to keep an open mind.  Try to anyway.

Again, thank you everyone for 1. Not forgetting me and 2. The birthday wishes.  Groupies rock!


----------



## Dean Marino

twinklebug said:


> My initial reaction to the picture of a unit: disappointment. Why does it look like a mish-mash of IKEA furniture?


EXACTLY what my Dear Wife said.  To quote Jay Leno.... "What were you THINKING?"

That joke is as "Pacific Northwest Lodge" as my 10'x12' shed in the back.  FORGET costs.... that is a cheap IKEA room, right out of an airport .  It's a total abomination.
If WDW had the goal of getting US to buy more points in this "thing"?  FAIL.

So - the obvious question.... now that we know the rooms have been ruined, how long will it take WDW to gut the IKEA furniture, repaint, re theme, and fix the whole offering?  Our bet:  two years.

Someone REALLY screwed all that good infrastructure work up.

Folks?  That stuff is cheap junk.  Be THANKFUL that you own something of value, and not a Howard Johnson's Hotel room .


----------



## hakepb

DVC Jen said:


> I feel the same way - very disappointed in the decor.  Then again - I am not a fan at all of the "new" decor in our beloved villas.  I liked the "dark" decor.  Made it feel more cabin-y to me.





twinklebug said:


> My initial reaction to the picture of a unit: disappointment. Why does it look like a mish-mash of IKEA furniture?



Here's a quick , low quality "Photoshop" (via the Snapseed app), but I think it's 10x better


----------



## Starwind

I think the new rooms have some redeeming qualities...  I like the light coloured walls.  And the non-carpet floors (not sure what they are, clearly the attmept is to make it look like hardwood) will be great for those of us with allergies.

I am wondering when the new CCV units will be available to rent from Disney as hotel stays ?  We have a WL Courtyard view booked for December, but are considering switching to CCV instead once they are available.

SW


----------



## horselover

I emailed my guide & she sent me the link to sign up to tour the model next week.  I hope the furniture looks better in person. Will take lots of pics.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Starwind said:


> I think the new rooms have some redeeming qualities...  I like the light coloured walls.  And the non-carpet floors (not sure what they are, clearly the attmept is to make it look like hardwood) will be great for those of us with allergies.
> 
> I am wondering when the new CCV units will be available to rent from Disney as hotel stays ?  We have a WL Courtyard view booked for December, but are considering switching to CCV instead once they are available.
> 
> SW



It should be available upon resort opening - so I'd think July 17th.


----------



## Lakegirl

Very disappointed that the studios and 1 bedrooms do not sleep 5.  I would if figured they would of caught on by now.  Not that we necessarily want 5 but three separate sleeping spaces is very important for people with kids over 12.


----------



## Starwind

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It should be available upon resort opening - so I'd think July 17th.



Sorry, I meant when can one start booking the CCV rooms as rentals from Disney (i.e. on XXX booking for a July 17 or later date...  when is XXX likely to be?)

SW


----------



## jimmytammy

twinklebug said:


> My initial reaction to the picture of a unit: disappointment. Why does it look like a mish-mash of IKEA furniture?



Thanks for sharing this twinkle!  Wow, my 1st thought was Contemporary/BLT.  Don't get me wrong, I like BLT, but not at VWL, doesn't work


----------



## rkstocke5609

I don't think it all looks bad, but I really don't like the light colored couch (beige, or white).  This thing will look dirty in one year!  Plus, why not offset the light walls with a little color in the couch?  Also, the indirect light in the ceiling cove just screams BLT and has no Wilderness theme whatsoever.....maybe MF's are high because they know they'll be replacing some of this stuff quick.  This decor screams appeal to everyone-- I think they don't know who the Wilderness customer is.  This decor suggests stepping outside and boarding the monorail....


----------



## sleepydog25

I have less issue with the lighter wall color than I do with the apparent lack of "Copper Creek" theming.  As they've done with most recent refurbs, the clear direction DVC has taken is for modern lines and IKEA-style furniture. While it's certainly not ugly, it doesn't speak to being whisked away to a Disney-themed resort. Disney used to be an immersive experience, especially in the resorts and parks, and I'm not certain what has made them turn away from the former.  I have my guesses and they start with "mo" and end with "ney." But, I can be cynical.   At any rate, I'll reserve my final judgment (as if it really matters) until *Luv* and I get to see them in a couple of months.

Speaking of a couple of months. . . . .the BHGM, Part Deux (BHGMPD), may have to carry on without us. Due to recently being cast in a community theater production for a role I've coveted, we had to move our plans up one week early.  Rather than being there the second week of May when most of the Groupies are there, we'll be there a week earlier (I updated Page 1 if you want exact dates).  Ergo, the onus for stewarding the BHGMPD should fall on another's shoulders.  On the one hand, I'm thrilled to have secured the role I wanted; yet, I'm quite deflated that, once again, I might not get to meet people who I've come to view as almost family, who I had been looking forward to seeing face-to-face.


----------



## theww228

sleepydog25 said:


> I have less issue with the lighter wall color than I do with the apparent lack of "Copper Creek" theming.



I agree, the GV's and the cabins have hit the mark with the theming, these are just meh.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Once again I’m late, 
Which I always hate,
So I may need a kick in the tush;
But I always mean well,
 ‘cause Birthdays are swell,
So this one goes out to our Muush!
HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUUSH! 

Tell Mr. Muush we all said "Hi!"


----------



## Muushka

Hi DDad.  Thank you for the birthday wishes.  I hope to get to see you and Diane and everyone once again at WDW, maybe in Dec?.  I'll tell Mr Muush hello for you!


----------



## hakepb

rkstocke5609 said:


> I don't think it all looks bad, but I really don't like the light colored couch (beige, or white).  This thing will look dirty in one year!  Plus, why not offset the light walls with a little color in the couch?  Also, the indirect light in the ceiling cove just screams BLT and has no Wilderness theme whatsoever.....maybe MF's are high because they know they'll be replacing some of this stuff quick.  This decor screams appeal to everyone--* I think they don't know who the Wilderness customer is.  *This decor suggests stepping outside and boarding the monorail....


Or they know the Wilderness customer...but based on the lodge's lower occupancy and rates, DVC somehow thought they needed to appeal to non-Wilderness customers?


----------



## Muushka

Oh my gosh.  I just looked at the birthday greeting, and then I read the poem.  I love it!


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> Speaking of a couple of months. . . . .the BHGM, Part Deux (BHGMPD), may have to carry on without us. Due to recently being cast in a community theater production for a role I've coveted, we had to move our plans up one week early.  Rather than being there the second week of May when most of the Groupies are there, we'll be there a week earlier (I updated Page 1 if you want exact dates).  Ergo, the onus for stewarding the BHGMPD should fall on another's shoulders.  On the one hand, I'm thrilled to have secured the role I wanted; yet, I'm quite deflated that, once again, I might not get to meet people who I've come to view as almost family, who I had been looking forward to seeing face-to-face.



  

I received an email this morning from DVC inviting me to a special member preview event for CCV on 3/8 & 3/9.  I'm going to go to one of the sessions on 3/8.  Says it will take 90 min.  I hope it doesn't really take that long.  There's the tour, food, & some singalong thing outside.  I hope to cut out after the tour (and the food of course!).


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> I received an email this morning from DVC inviting me to a special member preview event for CCV on 3/8 & 3/9.  I'm going to go to one of the sessions on 3/8.  Says it will take 90 min.  I hope it doesn't really take that long.  There's the tour, food, & some singalong thing outside.  I hope to cut out after the tour (and the food of course!).



Look forward to your first hand report - and pictures!


----------



## Flossbolna

horselover said:


> I received an email this morning from DVC inviting me to a special member preview event for CCV on 3/8 & 3/9.  I'm going to go to one of the sessions on 3/8.  Says it will take 90 min.  I hope it doesn't really take that long.  There's the tour, food, & some singalong thing outside.  I hope to cut out after the tour (and the food of course!).



The singalong sounds strange!!! I wish you would go to it to report back what it is. Are they going to teach you the Copper Creek Anthem???  I am very excited to see your photos!! And I guess you could always go to the bathroom and get "lost" on the way back. You are going to a brand new resort after all. Difficult to find your way around.


----------



## sleepydog25

Flossbolna said:


> The singalong sounds strange!!! I wish you would go to it to report back what it is. Are they going to teach you the Copper Creek Anthem???  I am very excited to see your photos!! And I guess you could always go to the bathroom and get "lost" on the way back. You are going to a brand new resort after all. Difficult to find your way around.


I like *Flossie's *style!


----------



## horselover

I need to come up with a I miss trees & hate boulders song for the singalong.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Wishing @Rental01 a Very Happy Birthday!!!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

From a news release today about Copper Creek - something I hadn't seen before. Maybe explains some of the large building by the pool?  Or will it be in the Geyser Point/Community Hall building?  Or - Maybe the remodeled Trout pass?  Or just in the current spa section of Sturdy Branches?  Or, or......???:

"Those in search of extra pampering will want to stop by the *all-new Salon by the Springs for pool-side manicures, pedicures and hair services. *Additionally, a brand-new sports court, BBQ pavilions and a refurbished fire pit and movie area also join the lineup of resort amenities all slated to open in the summer."

This goes hand and hand (maybe some pun intended) with this announcement on the Disney Parks Blog yesterday:

"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wed, March 1, 2017
*Disney Nail Designs by Jamberry Options Debut at Walt Disney World Resort*




by Michelle Baumann, Walt Disney World Public Relations

Guests can now add a touch of Disney magic to their manicures with new Disney Nail Designs by Jamberry, which are now available at locations across Walt Disney World Resort.








There are more than 50 Disney character design to choose from, including Belle, Cinderella and Pocahontas, as well as designs inspired by films like “Frozen” and “The Lion King.”

Disney Nail Designs by Jamberry can be added as an enhancement to any nail service at Senses Spa at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa, as well as at Walt Disney World salons for $2.50 per nail."


Oh, we're movin' on up with our little lodge!  Someone else had noted that one of the announcements listed 6 (I think) first come first served shaded areas by the new pool.  I'm sure eventually the plan will be to rent them out but for awhile it sounds like they will be free.


----------



## kungaloosh22

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The 1 and 2BR Masters do not have closet space in the room - it appears to be outside of it but the 2nd bedroom in the 2BR's appears to have a gigantic walk in closet?



I noticed this right away, too. I found this picture which shows part of a tall cabinet to the left of the dresser and desk. I'm guessing this is a wardrobe in lieu of a built-in closet.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

kungaloosh22 said:


> I noticed this right away, too. I found this picture which shows part of a tall cabinet to the left of the dresser and desk. I'm guessing this is a wardrobe in lieu of a built-in closet.



Ah - I see the edge of that and it explains the very long furniture along the wall better with the desk on one end, the dresser and then the wardrobe.  

Those pictures were also the best quality I've seen elsewhere and showed me a few other things I thought appeared to be nice in the room designs.  But biggest of all - I just noticed there are side tables on each side of the bed in the studios!!!!  Finally!!!!

Also, I like the artwork in the studios and I see there's the much aligned barn door to close off the sink area of the bathroom although I like them.  I wonder if the geode design in the master bedroom still opens up to the bathroom?  It's a stand out.  And the headboard in the master is pretty spectacular. 

On the other hand it seems off to not have hefty ironwork handles on the dressers - not the little pulls or as shown in the living area no pulls at all which are too modern in design.  And the rugs.  They don't bug me as badly as that rug they brought into VWL but they appear generic too.  And that rounded coffee table in the 1BR and GV?


----------



## bobbiwoz

I am pretty happy with what I see and the point costs.  Now hoping for more trees!


----------



## horselover

Kat - I noticed the blurb about the cabanas.  Only a matter of time (short amount of time) before they start charging.  They already do at Poly.  No way they'll turn away an opportunity to make $.


----------



## rkstocke5609

hakepb said:


> Or they know the Wilderness customer...but based on the lodge's lower occupancy and rates, DVC somehow thought they needed to appeal to non-Wilderness customers?


Well, you could be right.  But, I think hotel guests staying in the MK area really want the monorail access as part of their experience.  I think that's the biggest reason for high hotel vacancy which led to the CCVC resort annexation of 1/2 of the lodge.  I think folks that like Wilderness DVC choices are not as concerned about the monorail, and in fact "enjoy the journey" of the boats.  To each their own.  As I've often said, not being on the monorail is a strength, not a weakness of the Wilderness Lodge Resort.


----------



## rkstocke5609

horselover said:


> I need to come up with a I miss trees & hate boulders song for the singalong.




OK, now I want you all to sing along -- and I know you know the lyrics, even if you won't admit it, so, loud & proud....

http://www.rollingstone.com/country...deo-watch-magical-medley-come-to-life-w441288


----------



## nvrenoughdisney

Hi everyone,
I'm looking for a little advice. We are staying at the VWL next weekend for two nights before our cruise. We've never stayed here before. We are not planning on doing any parks and we will have a car. We arrive early Friday morning and will leave Sunday morning for the cruise. We are planning on spending most of our time by the pool. From what I can tell, there is only one pool, which is located by the resort portion. Is that a far walk from the villas? Is there anything of interest in the villa portion besides the rooms? Since we arrive so early I'm thinking of just requesting the first available room. We are a family of 5 staying in a studio. From what I can tell everything we are interested in, pool, food, etc., is located at the resort. I guess I'm wondering if there is any type of request I should make or any advice that might make our stay more enjoyable. Thanks!


----------



## rkstocke5609

Closer to the elevators is always nice.  First time at the lodge must do's :  Do the lobby guided tour if available while you are there.  Walk the entire grounds from the Spring in the main lobby, outside follow the stream to the waterfall, follow the steps down, and watch it turn into the pool, watch geyser go off on the hour.  Absolutely awesome.  Must do the new Geyser Pointe at least for the EWP at night.  Walk the grounds at night and watch the lanterns flicker!  Take the boat over to Contemporary or better yet Fort Wilderness (do a carriage ride!).  Enjoy the nightly movie (last I heard it's still in the villas lobby due to construction, check with guest services).  Grab a beverage and sit in front of the fireplace in either the main lobby or the villas lobby, even bring a book!  Play checkers (There's a spot in the villas, Carolwood Pacific Room).  Relax breathe deep.  Everything about the lodge is special.  Please forgive anything I forgot -- oh, dining shenanigans at Whispering Canyon ( grab a chocolate malt, yummy!)


----------



## horselover

rkstocke5609 said:


> OK, now I want you all to sing along -- and I know you know the lyrics, even if you won't admit it, so, loud & proud....
> 
> http://www.rollingstone.com/country...deo-watch-magical-medley-come-to-life-w441288



That was awesome!  Never heard (or saw) that before.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

nvrenoughdisney said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm looking for a little advice. We are staying at the VWL next weekend for two nights before our cruise. We've never stayed here before. We are not planning on doing any parks and we will have a car. We arrive early Friday morning and will leave Sunday morning for the cruise. We are planning on spending most of our time by the pool. From what I can tell, there is only one pool, which is located by the resort portion. Is that a far walk from the villas? Is there anything of interest in the villa portion besides the rooms? Since we arrive so early I'm thinking of just requesting the first available room. We are a family of 5 staying in a studio. From what I can tell everything we are interested in, pool, food, etc., is located at the resort. I guess I'm wondering if there is any type of request I should make or any advice that might make our stay more enjoyable. Thanks!



Here's an overhead view of the resort - the Green roof building is Wilderness lodge (the main building) and the red roof is VWL so there are rooms that are closer but nothing is more than a couple minutes.






The workout room is actually over in VWL if that is of interest and there are nice sitting areas there too.  At this time to get to all the other amenities you will have to go thru the main building though.


----------



## rkstocke5609

horselover said:


> That was awesome!  Never heard (or saw) that before.


Glad you enjoyed it!  I actually think it fits the lodge rather well...."Take me home..."


----------



## rkstocke5609

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Ah - I see the edge of that and it explains the very long furniture along the wall better with the desk on one end, the dresser and then the wardrobe.
> 
> Those pictures were also the best quality I've seen elsewhere and showed me a few other things I thought appeared to be nice in the room designs.  But biggest of all - I just noticed there are side tables on each side of the bed in the studios!!!!  Finally!!!!
> 
> Also, I like the artwork in the studios and I see there's the much aligned barn door to close off the sink area of the bathroom although I like them.  I wonder if the geode design in the master bedroom still opens up to the bathroom?  It's a stand out.  And the headboard in the master is pretty spectacular.
> 
> On the other hand it seems off to not have hefty ironwork handles on the dressers - not the little pulls or as shown in the living area no pulls at all which are too modern in design.  And the rugs.  They don't bug me as badly as that rug they brought into VWL but they appear generic too.  And that rounded coffee table in the 1BR and GV?



Thanks so much for these pictures!  I am utterly shocked that the studios have night stands on both sides of the bed!  Yeah!! 

Is it just me or are those Grand Villas looking crazy nice?  Are they the biggest ones in DVC, did anyone confirm that rumour? 

Also, is it just me or are the Cabins looking far & away better than the Bungalows?  They look so awesome!!, I need to find someone that can't use or rent their points that's willing to gift them to me just so they won't go unused.....


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Friday All!!!!
Our weekend consists of work(for the WDW/DVC obsession)and going to a baby reveal tomorrow for our DD and DSIL, which has to do with an AR15 shooting into a box that says boy or girl filled with a blue or pink powder that none of us knows what it isThings sure are different when we used to just tell our parents, hey, you are going to be grandparents


----------



## TCRAIG

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Friday All!!!!
> Our weekend consists of work(for the WDW/DVC obsession)and going to a baby reveal tomorrow for our DD and DSIL, which has to do with an AR15 shooting into a box that says boy or girl filled with a blue or pink powder that none of us knows what it isThings sure are different when we used to just tell our parents, hey, you are going to be grandparents


Happy Friday back Atcha! 
We had our Reveal for our first grand last month - it was a cake  filled with pink or blue icing - we got my favorite color - PINK!!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Friday All!!!!
> Our weekend consists of work(for the WDW/DVC obsession)and going to a baby reveal tomorrow for our DD and DSIL, which has to do with an AR15 shooting into a box that says boy or girl filled with a blue or pink powder that none of us knows what it isThings sure are different when we used to just tell our parents, hey, you are going to be grandparents



That's awesome Jimmy!  I hope everybody sees the color they are hoping for!! 

Also, I think we should incorporate something like this into the "harass-the-newbies-plan" when they start moving in this summer!  We'll have to leave the AR15s at home of course, but maybe the water balloon slingshot can be our powder catalyst.


----------



## sleepydog25

nvrenoughdisney said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm looking for a little advice. We are staying at the VWL next weekend for two nights before our cruise. We've never stayed here before. We are not planning on doing any parks and we will have a car. We arrive early Friday morning and will leave Sunday morning for the cruise. We are planning on spending most of our time by the pool. From what I can tell, there is only one pool, which is located by the resort portion. Is that a far walk from the villas? Is there anything of interest in the villa portion besides the rooms? Since we arrive so early I'm thinking of just requesting the first available room. We are a family of 5 staying in a studio. From what I can tell everything we are interested in, pool, food, etc., is located at the resort. I guess I'm wondering if there is any type of request I should make or any advice that might make our stay more enjoyable. Thanks!


First, welcome to the Groupies thread!  We're glad you could drop by!  Second, *Ron* gave you some great things to do while staying at the Lodge. I would add grabbing a Hidden Mickey hint sheet at the customer service desk.  It will have you exploring a great deal of the Lodge and Villas. You can walk to FW along the paved path, as well; it's just under a mile one way, and we enjoy making that walk in the morning to hit the breakfast buffet at Trail's End, one of the best bargains on Disney property. We've seen all manner of wildlife such as rabbits, turtles, deer, and even a hawk sitting on the ground with its prey in its talons. Despite missing too many trees and all the new construction, the Lodge and VWL are still pretty special places.


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

I have to agree with several people that the decor in the studios, 1 and 2 bedrooms is just off.  The grand villa and cabin look beautiful but there is something not right with the others.  Maybe it's the cream walls, maybe it's the hardwoods/laminates (although I like hardwoods), maybe it's the cream furniture or the various contemporary/mixed wood furniture, or the lack of any wilderness theme what so ever.  Perhaps it's a combination of those things but it feels boring and sterile, not cozy and rustic like I would have expected.  The plus side is that can be changed and I hope it will.  I would love to purchase a CCV add on in the future but since our budget won't allow points to buy for grand villas and cabins, I would have to choose many other resorts over this for decor reasons alone.  Good thing we are satisfied with our VWL contract for now 

Happy Friday!  P.S. I have some serious plans to eat at a local restaurant here this weekend that has a bananas foster french toast for a special right now (special shout out to George for this).  It helps my bitterness over the Roaring Forks closure and anxiety over whether my bananas foster mickey waffles will return.


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> Enough with the Golden Oaks.  It'll be more like Aluminum Oaks for me.  Oh, by the way, I'm taking the job!




Hollis...CONGRATULATIONS!  Keep us up to date on your transition!


----------



## Granny

Hey Groupies!  I've been out of pocket for the past couple of weeks as I was out of town.  Looking forward to catching up on about 15 pages of Groupie news!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Welcome back Granny, we missed you!  Lots of news about the "neighborhood" development.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Granny said:


> Hey Groupies!  I've been out of pocket for the past couple of weeks as I was out of town.  Looking forward to catching up on about 15 pages of Groupie news!


Welcome back Granny!


----------



## Granny

Okay, I've read through pretty much all that I missed.  Lots of news about CCV, for sure!  I have to say that I'm surprised about the point schedule being the same as VWL, but it should make sales a lot easier for prospective buyers.  I think once all the construction is complete they will have a compelling story to sell CCV points.

But I too am shocked that they didn't make the studios sleep 5 with the drop down.  Frankly I'm surprised they didn't configure the 1BR/2BR to have a sleeper chair in the living rooms too.  

I will withhold opinion on the new decor until I see it in person.  

Sorry I missed the "Muush sighting", and I guess we need to start getting serious about BHGM2 in May!


----------



## Flossbolna

I think the issue with the low capacity of the studios and 1-bedrooms has to do with square footage. The rooms at AKL that were converted were the previous "deluxe rooms", only the rooms that now form the "value" category at Jambo House. The standard room size at AKL is 344 sq. feet (all numbers according to www.allears.net since Disney no longer publishes room sizes on their website...), the standard room size at WL is 340 sq. feet. The former deluxe rooms at AKL, now the AKV Jambo House rooms, were 381 sq. feet. The VWL studios are 356 sq. feet. The BWV studios are 359 sq. feet. So, these might be the smallest studios around as it seems that they kept the original partitions. Those 16 sq. feet missing at CCV compared to VWL might be exactly why there is no murphy bed.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Granny said:


> I have to say that I'm surprised about the point schedule being the same as VWL, but it should make sales a lot easier for prospective buyers.



Granny, in your quick reading, did you gloss over the $7.33 MF per point?  That figure is a by-product of the VWL-comparative point schedule for CCV (less points to allocate costs to).  It has many thinking that it may turn away some prospective buyers.  We shall see.


----------



## Granny

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Granny, in your quick reading, did you gloss over the $7.33 MF per point?  That figure is a by-product of the VWL-comparative point schedule for CCV (less points to allocate costs to).  It has many thinking that it may turn away some prospective buyers.  We shall see.



*Friendly*...I did see that and thought it was kind of a stunning number.  I guess uneducated prospective buyers will focus on the price per point and 50 year contract...many people don't think about the dues and won't do their homework to compare it to other resorts including VWL.  



Flossbolna said:


> I think the issue with the low capacity of the studios and 1-bedrooms has to do with square footage. The rooms at AKL that were converted were the previous "deluxe rooms", only the rooms that now form the "value" category at Jambo House. The standard room size at AKL is 344 sq. feet (all numbers according to www.allears.net since Disney no longer publishes room sizes on their website...), the standard room size at WL is 340 sq. feet. The former deluxe rooms at AKL, now the AKV Jambo House rooms, were 381 sq. feet. The VWL studios are 356 sq. feet. The BWV studios are 359 sq. feet. So, these might be the smallest studios around as it seems that they kept the original partitions. Those 16 sq. feet missing at CCV compared to VWL might be exactly why there is no murphy bed.



*Flossy*...I thought that some had reported that the inner connecting walls had been torn down in the South wing during the conversion.  I guess they figure that if they could squeeze a few more studios out of the converted space it would make CCV a little more profitable.  But again, for the educated buyer it will not be particularly attractive for the small studios and high maintenance costs. 

Fortunately for Disney, I think most of their DVC new buyers are completely uneducated on other DVC resort comparables.


----------



## Flossbolna

Granny said:


> Fortunately for Disney, I think most of their DVC new buyers are completely uneducated on other DVC resort comparables.



Yes. This.

I thought that we saw that all interior walls had been taken out. But it seems that they put them in the same way as before. The windows are still in the middle of the short side of every room. So, they did not really move any walls around. And really, how could they? The windows and balconies really dictate room width. And I don't think they could have made the hallway much narrower?


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> I will withhold opinion on the new decor until I see it in person. I guess we need to start getting serious about BHGM2 in May!


While the pictures largely don't leave me very impressed with the decor, like you, I shall reserve final judgment until *Luv* and I see the interiors in person. She tried reminding me that _we _had the same feeling before taking an actual tour of the then newly refurbished VWL rooms about three years ago and liking them.  I quickly reminded her that _we_ did not like them.  _She_ liked them just fine; I thought they looked newer and cleaner but had been dumbed down and sanitized to remove much of the Lodge theme. I got one of these from her:  

As for the BHGM2, there does exist a small window for us to perhaps meet a few of you on the 5th.  Here's hoping. . .


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> Okay, I've read through pretty much all that I missed.  Lots of news about CCV, for sure!  I have to say that I'm surprised about the point schedule being the same as VWL, but it should make sales a lot easier for prospective buyers.  I think once all the construction is complete they will have a compelling story to sell CCV points.
> 
> But I too am shocked that they didn't make the studios sleep 5 with the drop down.  Frankly I'm surprised they didn't configure the 1BR/2BR to have a sleeper chair in the living rooms too.
> 
> I will withhold opinion on the new decor until I see it in person.
> 
> Sorry I missed the "Muush sighting", and I guess we need to start getting serious about BHGM2 in May!



Hi Granny   Good to see you!

JT, I saw your AR15 baby gender post (what a hoot!  I need to tell Mr Muush about that one!) and I just wanted to wish you and Tammy "Happy Grandparents"!  Your daughter will make a great mom.


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> While the pictures largely don't leave me very impressed with the decor, like you, I shall reserve final judgment until *Luv* and I see the interiors in person. She tried reminding me that _we _had the same feeling before taking an actual tour of the then newly refurbished VWL rooms about three years ago and liking them.  I quickly reminded her that _we_ did not like them.  _She_ liked them just fine; I thought they looked newer and cleaner but had been dumbed down and sanitized to remove much of the Lodge theme. I got one of these from her:
> 
> As for the BHGM2, there does exist a small window for us to perhaps meet a few of you on the 5th.  Here's hoping. . .



But I won't get a chance to see you.      Just when I finally got at least half of my stay booked too.   

I'm withholding final judgement until I see the models in person.  I don't like what I've seen online (except for the cabins) but maybe they'll look nicer in person.  I'll find out next week.


----------



## ottawagreg

Hello VWL groupies.  I hope you all are doing well.  It has been a pretty hard week here in my hometown.  Perhaps some may have heard about a tornado hitting Ottawa.  They say it was a F3.5, but I don't know that for certain.  Two men were killed by a falling tree, but otherwise the human loss was minimal.  All the Chicago TV stations are gone now, and most of the police from surrounding towns have returned home.  Power is restored to most, but not all victims of the storm.  I drove across the bridge racing for home, and missed the center of it, but felt it's effect for several blocks before I was able to drive out of the stronger wind speeds.  The storm lasted about three to five minutes going from the west side to the east on the south side of the river.  Many will be out of their homes for many days to come.  The cleanup seems like a daunting task.  They could use a few prayers this weekend.  Thanks you.

Here is a short video of the scene:

https://www.facebook.com/shannon.cantu.9/posts/1447851781903525


----------



## nvrenoughdisney

rkstocke5609 said:


> Closer to the elevators is always nice.  First time at the lodge must do's :  Do the lobby guided tour if available while you are there.  Walk the entire grounds from the Spring in the main lobby, outside follow the stream to the waterfall, follow the steps down, and watch it turn into the pool, watch geyser go off on the hour.  Absolutely awesome.  Must do the new Geyser Pointe at least for the EWP at night.  Walk the grounds at night and watch the lanterns flicker!  Take the boat over to Contemporary or better yet Fort Wilderness (do a carriage ride!).  Enjoy the nightly movie (last I heard it's still in the villas lobby due to construction, check with guest services).  Grab a beverage and sit in front of the fireplace in either the main lobby or the villas lobby, even bring a book!  Play checkers (There's a spot in the villas, Carolwood Pacific Room).  Relax breathe deep.  Everything about the lodge is special.  Please forgive anything I forgot -- oh, dining shenanigans at Whispering Canyon ( grab a chocolate malt, yummy!)





KAT4DISNEY said:


> Here's an overhead view of the resort - the Green roof building is Wilderness lodge (the main building) and the red roof is VWL so there are rooms that are closer but nothing is more than a couple minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The workout room is actually over in VWL if that is of interest and there are nice sitting areas there too.  At this time to get to all the other amenities you will have to go thru the main building though.





sleepydog25 said:


> First, welcome to the Groupies thread!  We're glad you could drop by!  Second, *Ron* gave you some great things to do while staying at the Lodge. I would add grabbing a Hidden Mickey hint sheet at the customer service desk.  It will have you exploring a great deal of the Lodge and Villas. You can walk to FW along the paved path, as well; it's just under a mile one way, and we enjoy making that walk in the morning to hit the breakfast buffet at Trail's End, one of the best bargains on Disney property. We've seen all manner of wildlife such as rabbits, turtles, deer, and even a hawk sitting on the ground with its prey in its talons. Despite missing too many trees and all the new construction, the Lodge and VWL are still pretty special places.



Thank you so much! This is exactly the type of information I was looking for. Since we will largely be hanging out at the resort for two days we will have plenty of time to explore!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ottawagreg said:


> Hello VWL groupies.  I hope you all are doing well.  It has been a pretty hard week here in my hometown.  Perhaps some may have heard about a tornado hitting Ottawa.  They say it was a F3.5, but I don't know that for certain.  Two men were killed by a falling tree, but otherwise the human loss was minimal.  All the Chicago TV stations are gone now, and most of the police from surrounding towns have returned home.  Power is restored to most, but not all victims of the storm.  I drove across the bridge racing for home, and missed the center of it, but felt it's effect for several blocks before I was able to drive out of the stronger wind speeds.  The storm lasted about three to five minutes going from the west side to the east on the south side of the river.  Many will be out of their homes for many days to come.  The cleanup seems like a daunting task.  They could use a few prayers this weekend.  Thanks you.
> 
> Here is a short video of the scene:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/shannon.cantu.9/posts/1447851781903525



Glad that you are ok Greg and will keep your home town in my prayers.  That was a devastating storm.


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> But I won't get a chance to see you.      Just when I finally got at least half of my stay booked too.
> 
> I'm withholding final judgement until I see the models in person.  I don't like what I've seen online (except for the cabins) but maybe they'll look nicer in person.  I'll find out next week.


Dang it!  Blame on my thespian inclinations. We simply must meet at some point.

*Greg*, sorry to hear of the storm's devastation.  Here's wishing the affected areas recover quickly.  



nvrenoughdisney said:


> Thank you so much! This is exactly the type of information I was looking for. Since we will largely be hanging out at the resort for two days we will have plenty of time to explore!


Glad we could help!  I'm sure you'll love your time at the Lodge!


----------



## horselover

Glad you're ok Greg!


----------



## Lakegirl

Flossbolna said:


> I think the issue with the low capacity of the studios and 1-bedrooms has to do with square footage. The rooms at AKL that were converted were the previous "deluxe rooms", only the rooms that now form the "value" category at Jambo House. The standard room size at AKL is 344 sq. feet (all numbers according to www.allears.net since Disney no longer publishes room sizes on their website...), the standard room size at WL is 340 sq. feet. The former deluxe rooms at AKL, now the AKV Jambo House rooms, were 381 sq. feet. The VWL studios are 356 sq. feet. The BWV studios are 359 sq. feet. So, these might be the smallest studios around as it seems that they kept the original partitions. Those 16 sq. feet missing at CCV compared to VWL might be exactly why there is no murphy bed.


That makes sense now.


----------



## PolyRob

Flossbolna said:


> I think the issue with the low capacity of the studios and 1-bedrooms has to do with square footage. The rooms at AKL that were converted were the previous "deluxe rooms", only the rooms that now form the "value" category at Jambo House. The standard room size at AKL is 344 sq. feet (all numbers according to www.allears.net since Disney no longer publishes room sizes on their website...), the standard room size at WL is 340 sq. feet. The former deluxe rooms at AKL, now the AKV Jambo House rooms, were 381 sq. feet. The VWL studios are 356 sq. feet. The BWV studios are 359 sq. feet. So, these might be the smallest studios around as it seems that they kept the original partitions. Those 16 sq. feet missing at CCV compared to VWL might be exactly why there is no murphy bed.


I thought this too, until I remembered moderate resorts were refurbished to accommodate a 5th guest on a murhpy bed like Caribbean Beach which is estimated at 314 sq ft.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

KAT4DISNEY said:


> From a news release today about Copper Creek - something I hadn't seen before. Maybe explains some of the large building by the pool?  Or will it be in the Geyser Point/Community Hall building?  Or - Maybe the remodeled Trout pass?  Or just in the current spa section of Sturdy Branches?  Or, or......???:
> 
> "Those in search of extra pampering will want to stop by the *all-new Salon by the Springs for pool-side manicures, pedicures and hair services. *Additionally, a brand-new sports court, BBQ pavilions and a refurbished fire pit and movie area also join the lineup of resort amenities all slated to open in the summer."



Just read that this _Salon by the Springs_ is apparently going into Trout Pass.


----------



## Flossbolna

PolyRob said:


> I thought this too, until I remembered moderate resorts were refurbished to accommodate a 5th guest on a murhpy bed like Caribbean Beach which is estimated at 314 sq ft.



I think the rooms at the moderate resorts might have a different layout. With the bathroom at the end of the room instead of next to the door, they might be wider, but shorter. The WL rooms might be longer, but more narrow, therefore giving less space for a walkway between bed and Murphy bed? I guess we need to send someone to measure all those rooms exactly. If the Groupies are willing to fund such a project, I am happy to volunteer staying at all the resorts to take exact measurements! 

Ok, now I am wondering if this is not something the Unofficial Guide might not have done already. Will locate my copy this weekend an der have a look!


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just read that this _Salon by the Springs_ is apparently going into Trout Pass.


----------



## Starwind

Regarding why there isn't the pulldown bed to make 5 in the CCV studios and 1 bedrooms...

A possible explanation beyond the sheer width is that the fire/life saving code requires certain width of clear passage, as well as certain square footage of clear floor space in a room.  It is entirely possible they cannot meet the fire code requirement if there is a murphy bed due to the smaller room and the specifics of length and width...  this is speculation of course.

SW


----------



## Starwind

Flossbolna said:


> I think the rooms at the moderate resorts might have a different layout. With the bathroom at the end of the room instead of next to the door, they might be wider, but shorter. The WL rooms might be longer, but more narrow, therefore giving less space for a walkway between bed and Murphy bed? I guess we need to send someone to measure all those rooms exactly. If the Groupies are willing to fund such a project, I am happy to volunteer staying at all the resorts to take exact measurements!
> 
> Ok, now I am wondering if this is not something the Unofficial Guide might not have done already. Will locate my copy this weekend an der have a look!



While I can't vouch for the accuracy of the number, if they are accurate they would explain much:  According to this page: http://**************.net/planning-...-square-feet-in-a-square-foot/#comment-514185

The moderates bedroom space is actually LARGER than the bedroom space of WL rooms:

Moderates:  total room: ~314; of which bedroom is ~240

Wilderness Lodge:  total room: ~344; of which bedroom is ~208

Also, according to http://**************.net/2014/01/07/review-disneys-wilderness-lodge-2/ referring to WL rooms:

" _The bedroom component of these rooms is smaller than even those at the moderate resorts, being almost a foot narrower and, on the long side, 2.5 feet shorter.


(On average, Wilderness Lodge bedrooms are about 9 inches shorter than moderates, counting both the moderate’s shorter and longer sides. See this for more on comparative Disney resort room sizes.)_ "


----------



## Flossbolna

I think the bathroom/hallway/closet part of the room at the deluxe resorts takes up far more space than the bathroom/closet area in the moderates.


----------



## Corinne

Happy weekend Groupies.....geez, 10 pages to catch up on!!!

Sorry I missed your birthday *Muush!!! Hope it was great!*

*Jimmy- I saw the post on FB congrats!!!!*

Thank you for all the prayers for my cousin.  His surgery was successful, but still waiting to hear more.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Friday All!!!!
> Our weekend consists of work(for the WDW/DVC obsession)and going to a baby reveal tomorrow for our DD and DSIL, which has to do with an AR15 shooting into a box that says boy or girl filled with a blue or pink powder that none of us knows what it isThings sure are different when we used to just tell our parents, hey, you are going to be grandparents



Just saw the FB pictures Jimmy!  Congrats! That's a different way to find out than I've heard of before - done with a bang!  The last family member I saw do a reveal dumped colored confetti out of the box.  lol


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Flossbolna said:


> I think the bathroom/hallway/closet part of the room at the deluxe resorts takes up far more space than the bathroom/closet area in the moderates.



I agree - the moderates fit the bathrooms in a small area at the end of the room but the layout is different with no balcony.  They also have to fit the kitchenette into the DVC studios and I also was thinking the moderates, though smaller, were a bit wider which would allow a different configuration of the room.  

But a different config of the 1BR's very likely could have meant a sleeper chair should they have wanted to do that.  Then CCV could have slept 5 in the 1BR's or 9 in the 2BR's.  Having the connecting door out by the entries just possibly could have meant a murphy bed in the studios.  I'll volunteer to go measure too!


----------



## TCRAIG

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just saw the FB pictures Jimmy!  Congrats! That's a different way to find out than I've heard of before - done with a bang!  The last family member I saw do a reveal dumped colored confetti out of the box.  lol


Hey - I'm not on FB - what color did soon to be Gpa and Gma J+T get?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

TCRAIG said:


> Hey - I'm not on FB - what color did soon to be Gpa and Gma J+T get?



Not to steal Jimmy and Tammy's thunder but since you ask.....Baby Blue!


----------



## DVC Jen

ottawagreg said:


> Hello VWL groupies.  I hope you all are doing well.  It has been a pretty hard week here in my hometown.  Perhaps some may have heard about a tornado hitting Ottawa.  They say it was a F3.5, but I don't know that for certain.  Two men were killed by a falling tree, but otherwise the human loss was minimal.  All the Chicago TV stations are gone now, and most of the police from surrounding towns have returned home.  Power is restored to most, but not all victims of the storm.  I drove across the bridge racing for home, and missed the center of it, but felt it's effect for several blocks before I was able to drive out of the stronger wind speeds.  The storm lasted about three to five minutes going from the west side to the east on the south side of the river.  Many will be out of their homes for many days to come.  The cleanup seems like a daunting task.  They could use a few prayers this weekend.  Thanks you.
> 
> Here is a short video of the scene:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/shannon.cantu.9/posts/1447851781903525



I am glad you are OK.  Tornadoes are SCARY.  We live in the town in Texas that was hit the day after Christmas in 2015.  DH and myself were (at that time) the heads of our cities Skywarn group.  He is the one who sounded the sirens that night when the EF4 went through our town.  We were very lucky the tornado went through 2 miles from our home so we didn't have damage.  Over 800 homes were completely destroyed and over 1K were severely damaged.  Our town and neighboring towns 911 system was so overwhelmed the calls started coming into our regional EOC where we were.  I ended up (untrained) answering them for hours.  That night changed me forever.  I am really so very glad you are OK.  I am sorry to hear about the loss of life, but glad it was not worse.  Sending big hugs from tornado alley to you.


----------



## TCRAIG

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Not to steal Jimmy and Tammy's thunder but since you ask.....Baby Blue!


That's wonderful!  We had a cake cutting reveal for our Grand - we got PINK!  I know both J+T and me and The Hubs are just so excited to join the Grand Parent tribe!!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

So I just got the new CCV brochure in the mail from DVC and I find this wording odd/interesting. On page 12-13, it talks about being a CCV owner and enjoying access to other amenities at the WL Hotel plus, "explore the new BR Cove Pool, part of BRV at Disneys WL."  IMO, that reads as if it's our pool and not part of CCV at all?!?! I'm thinking along the lines of MF or a potential future special assessment here. I guess if the costs are split evenly it may not matter, but I was not under the impression that this pool belonged solely to our association. Am I just not thinking about it correctly?


----------



## Dean Marino

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> So I just got the new CCV brochure in the mail from DVC and I find this wording odd/interesting. On page 12-13, it talks about being a CCV owner and enjoying access to other amenities at the WL Hotel plus, "explore the new BR Cove Pool, part of BRV at Disneys WL."  IMO, that reads as if it's our pool and not part of CCV at all?!?! I'm thinking along the lines of MF or a potential future special assessment here. I guess if the costs are split evenly it may not matter, but I was not under the impression that this pool belonged solely to our association. Am I just not thinking about it correctly?



Let's look at the OLD pool.....

This was always a shared resource.  Folks from the Main Lodge could use it.  Hence, we paid for it as a shared resource.
Flash forward - New pool.  Folks from the Lodge can still use it.  Still a shared resource.


----------



## vwlfan

I must have missed some information. I know new villas open in July. Does that mean that the new pool and everything else will be open too? We are coming 7/6 and leaving 7/13, can we hope we will have access to new pool et al?


----------



## Granny

vwlfan said:


> I must have missed some information. I know new villas open in July. Does that mean that the new pool and everything else will be open too? We are coming 7/6 and leaving 7/13, can we hope we will have access to new pool et al?



Disney has indicated the pool will be open this summer...nothing more definitive as far as I know.  So yes, you should be able to access the new pool.  

By the way, you have a GREAT user name!


----------



## sleepydog25

vwlfan said:


> I must have missed some information. I know new villas open in July. Does that mean that the new pool and everything else will be open too? We are coming 7/6 and leaving 7/13, can we hope we will have access to new pool et al?


Welcome, *vwlfan*! Glad you dropped in!  As *Granny* points out, the pool is scheduled to be open by the summer, and given DVC has announced that the new Copper Creek resort will be up and running by July (17th, I've read), I feel quite certain that means the pool will be operating before then to shake out the bugs, so to speak. As for other facilities, currently Roaring Fork is closed, as is the outdoor seating there. No word on when it will start operations again, but my educated guess is that it will at least be by the time Copper Creek resort has guests in its rooms. Further, the Trout Pass pool bar is closed and is rumored to re-open as a salon, date unknown. The bike and boat rental has been closed since construction began with no word when, or even if, it will re-open though I'm guessing it will since the building and dock weren't razed.  Same goes for Cubs' Den though it might relocate.  Other than those things, pretty much all the other facilities are going full bore including the new eatery, Geyser Point Bar & Grill.  In short, I think you'll be just fine for your dates.

Also, you know those mostly "ghost" threads that appear at the bottom of the page?  On my page this morning, I see none other than our very own Groupies thread!  Guess some of those are older than dirt threads after all.


----------



## jimmytammy

*Greg*
Glad you folks are OK!  Prayers headed to Him for healing for your community.
Tornadoes scare me.  We are fortunate where we live that our mountains break up a lot of storms that come from the west, but we get some doozies from the gulf sometimes where there is no protection from the southwest.  Our coast and even inland where we are located get pounded by hurricanes.  Hugo came inland a few yrs back, tore up jack around our parts, even reached into the NC mts. which are located totally opposite end where hurricanes should be

*Its a boy!!*  That was a cool way to reveal for sure.  Paul hit the box from 200 yds. out on the 1st shot, that bad boy blew up(sounded like a tank firing)blue powder went everywhere.  We are excited either way, just praying for a healthy baby.


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just saw the FB pictures Jimmy!  Congrats! That's a different way to find out than I've heard of before - done with a bang!  The last family member I saw do a reveal dumped colored confetti out of the box.  lol



I saw the pictures too.  Congrats Jimmy & Tammy!    

A friend toured the models yesterday & shared lots of pictures on FB.  The bureau is hideous!      Trying hard to reserve judgement until I see it in person but I still think it looks like cheap furniture & has no wilderness feel whatsoever.


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> I saw the pictures too.  Congrats Jimmy & Tammy!
> 
> A friend toured the models yesterday & shared lots of pictures on FB.  The bureau is hideous!      Trying hard to reserve judgement until I see it in person but I still think it looks like cheap furniture & has no wilderness feel whatsoever.


If that bureau is the one from the studio picture I saw, then I must agree. With the right room theme, it might fit, but no way does it fit in with the sleek, modern look they seem to be going for.  We, too, are attempting to reserve judgment before viewing the rooms, yet that's getting more difficult to do with each passing picture or review.  By the way, where did your friend go to see the models?  SSR?


----------



## ErinC

I will chime in and say that the pics of the new rooms are hideous. Nothing about them says "wilderness" or "boulder" to me. I hope DVC didn't pay big bucks to some decorator to come up with that because they should get a refund. I'll try to go see in person, but I can just tell you that I'm not going to like them. They look like something more suited to BLT. It would be fine at BLT, but it doesn't flow at all with the theme of the resort. 

JimmyTammy congrats on the grand baby. Love the reveal idea. I had to share with my DH about that idea. We had babies pre gender reveal, so they are sort of foreign to us.


----------



## jimmytammy

*TCRAIG*
Congratulations!

Thanks for all the well wishes folks!


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> If that bureau is the one from the studio picture I saw, then I must agree. With the right room theme, it might fit, but no way does it fit in with the sleek, modern look they seem to be going for.  We, too, are attempting to reserve judgment before viewing the rooms, yet that's getting more difficult to do with each passing picture or review.  By the way, where did your friend go to see the models?  SSR?



This hideous thing?  

 

The shower looks nice I'll give them that.

I honestly don't know where she saw the model.  I asked but she didn't respond.  I would imagine the preview center but my guide said tours opened 3/8.  She obviously got that wrong.

2 more sleeps for me!            I still plan to go to the member preview on Wed. & stop by GP on Thu. afternoon for that delicious looking brisket dip & a drink or two.  I will report back on what I find.  Inspector Moose is on the case!


----------



## DiznyDi

horselover said:


> This hideous thing?
> 
> View attachment 223744
> 
> The shower looks nice I'll give them that.
> 
> I honestly don't know where she saw the model.  I asked but she didn't respond.  I would imagine the preview center but my guide said tours opened 3/8.  She obviously got that wrong.
> 
> 2 more sleeps for me!            I still plan to go to the member preview on Wed. & stop by GP on Thu. afternoon for that delicious looking brisket dip & a drink or two.  I will report back on what I find.  Inspector Moose is on the case!




All I can say is "Oh my".  That bureau is just awful.  Thanks for posting the picture of 'that hideous thing'.

Yay for 2 more sleeps!  Looking forward to your report after the preview.  But more importantly for me anyway - I want to know about the brisket!


----------



## Flossbolna

I really like that bureau! 

Really. I can't see why you all think it is hideous. Makes me wonder if DVC wants to market more to people like me. Which is odd. I live in Germany. DVC does not sell here (only European country they sell in is the UK as far as I know).


----------



## twinklebug

I'm unsure if that dresser gives me a headache or makes me laugh.  I'd say the designer was instructed to try for a craftsman look for the rooms and not knowing what that was they cobbled together a child's playset. "Ta Da! Craftsman!"


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi & I once stayed in a Marriot Time share in Hawaii that had two drawers in the room and no closet.  Two drawers; and they were nightstand drawers.   At least I see multiple drawers in the new rooms.


----------



## Nicoal13

Thank you so much for all the birthday wishes last month. I haven't logged in for a while. So sweet of you all 

Today is online check-in for my May trip to SSR with my extended family. Getting excited!


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> This hideous thing?


That's the one. *Flossie,* you may be correct in that perhaps they're marketing to a different audience than before. Still, I must admit for my tastes, it just doesn't work with a rustic theme.  Modern?  Okay, I'll admit my tastes don't run that direction so I'll concede the point. However, the multi-colored, multi-handled drawers--which do have a certain rusticity to them--don't match the sleek, smooth lines. The brown cutting board-ish top is also too much of a contrast with the cream-white body of the bureau. I count five, maybe six different colors on one piece of furniture which is just too busy for me.


----------



## rkstocke5609

sleepydog25 said:


> That's the one. *Flossie,* you may be correct in that perhaps they're marketing to a different audience than before. Still, I must admit for my tastes, it just doesn't work with a rustic theme.  Modern?  Okay, I'll admit my tastes don't run that direction so I'll concede the point. However, the multi-colored, multi-handled drawers--which do have a certain rusticity to them--don't match the sleek, smooth lines. The brown cutting board-ish top is also too much of a contrast with the cream-white body of the bureau. I count five, maybe six different colors on one piece of furniture which is just too busy for me.



It just screams "I was in the IKEA warehouse and couldn't decide which color drawer faces I wanted, so I picked some of each!". Anyone that has shopped at IKEA knows that most of their pieces are usable in many ways so you can customize. I can't wait to look inside to see if it is IKEA, their stuff is easily identified to folks like me that have some of their stuff...


----------



## horselover

rkstocke5609 said:


> *It just screams "I was in the IKEA warehouse and couldn't decide which color drawer faces I wanted, so I picked some of each!"*. Anyone that has shopped at IKEA knows that most of their pieces are usable in many ways so you can customize. I can't wait to look inside to see if it is IKEA, their stuff is easily identified to folks like me that have some of their stuff...



   I've never actually been in an IKEA but this made me laugh.  Now you're going to have me opening drawers!  Is there a symbol or something?


----------



## rkstocke5609

horselover said:


> I've never actually been in an IKEA but this made me laugh.  Now you're going to have me opening drawers!  Is there a symbol or something?



No, it's in the hardware and how it goes together.  I will look for a link later.  Now don't get me wrong, IKEA has its place, and I have like 10 pieces in my house (Yes, I have nice solid maple stuff too).  But, I don't think it's durable enough for timeshares.  Believe it or not, some of it does look OK.  It is highly engineered , and goes together neat but that first time was a challenge until you come around to IKEA thinking.  They had a challenge on "the Amazing Race" once when in Sweden of putting a piece together.  Rather humorous...


----------



## Dean Marino

horselover said:


> This hideous thing?
> 
> View attachment 223744
> 
> The shower looks nice I'll give them that.
> 
> I honestly don't know where she saw the model.  I asked but she didn't respond.  I would imagine the preview center but my guide said tours opened 3/8.  She obviously got that wrong.
> 
> 2 more sleeps for me!            I still plan to go to the member preview on Wed. & stop by GP on Thu. afternoon for that delicious looking brisket dip & a drink or two.  I will report back on what I find.  Inspector Moose is on the case!



Looks like an IKEA/Lego crossover...."

Nope, sorry WDW - no money for you! .


----------



## rkstocke5609

Here you can glance & see how colors are interchangeable...

http://m.ikea.com/us/en/?cid=us>irw>bedroom#/us/en/catalog/functional/10364/10451/

There are even assembly videos on the IKEA website...(who knew?)

http://www.ikea.com/ms/en_US/custom...pax_wardrobe_hinged_doors_assembly_video.html

This one has a picture of the IKEA assembly guy pictured -- could it be this guy was the interior designer at CCVC??

http://www.ikea.com/ms/en_CA/customer_service/assembly_instructions/assembly_instructions1.html


----------



## hakepb

sleepydog25 said:


> That's the one. *Flossie,* you may be correct in that perhaps they're marketing to a different audience than before. Still, I must admit for my tastes, it just doesn't work with a rustic theme.  Modern?  Okay, I'll admit my tastes don't run that direction so I'll concede the point. However, the multi-colored, multi-handled drawers--which do have a certain rusticity to them--don't match the sleek, smooth lines. The brown cutting board-ish top is also too much of a contrast with the cream-white body of the bureau. I count five, maybe six different colors on one piece of furniture which is just too busy for me.


I think the drawers almost had a chance, but the top ruins it.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy(very late)Birthday Rental01!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DiznyDi said:


> All I can say is "Oh my".  That bureau is just awful.  Thanks for posting the picture of 'that hideous thing'.
> 
> Yay for 2 more sleeps!  Looking forward to your report after the preview.  But more importantly for me anyway - I want to know about the brisket!



To echo Di on the dresser - "Oh my"  

Of course it does have an arrow hand pull.  And some strips of leather.  Both are very rustic things.....



Flossbolna said:


> I really like that bureau!
> 
> Really. I can't see why you all think it is hideous. Makes me wonder if DVC wants to market more to people like me. Which is odd. I live in Germany. DVC does not sell here (only European country they sell in is the UK as far as I know).



It isn't necessarily that it's hideous on it's own.  It could be cute someplace else but I think it would be dated fairly quickly.  Maybe they were initially meant for the beach resort re-do's - kind of seem like recovered pieces from a shipwreck.  But for a Pacific Northwest lodge?  No, it's not good.  And here's the description of the building where you enter these rooms from:  "Escape to the rustic majesty of America’s Great Northwest. Inspired by turn-of-the-century National Park lodges, Disney’s Wilderness Lodge celebrates American craftsmanship and honors the beauty of the untamed wilderness. "       

Here is the bureau in those rooms.  They should have saved a bunch of money and kept them for CCV:


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> This hideous thing?
> 
> View attachment 223744
> 
> The shower looks nice I'll give them that.
> 
> I honestly don't know where she saw the model.  I asked but she didn't respond.  I would imagine the preview center but my guide said tours opened 3/8.  She obviously got that wrong.
> 
> 2 more sleeps for me!            I still plan to go to the member preview on Wed. & stop by GP on Thu. afternoon for that delicious looking brisket dip & a drink or two.  I will report back on what I find.  Inspector Moose is on the case!



Is it true that the studios only have a walk in shower Julie?  Is that the picture you saw?

Still looking forward to your pictures and thoughts of the models.   I'm sure in person they look fine but it's the question of theme.


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Is it true that the studios only have a walk in shower Julie?  Is that the picture you saw?
> 
> Still looking forward to your pictures and thoughts of the models.   I'm sure in person they look fine but it's the question of theme.



She didn't label the photos but that's how it looked to me.  Will find out for sure Wed.


----------



## Starwind

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Is it true that the studios only have a walk in shower Julie?  Is that the picture you saw?
> 
> Still looking forward to your pictures and thoughts of the models.   I'm sure in person they look fine but it's the question of theme.



According to the DVC website, some CCV studios will have a tub/shower combo, while others will have a walk-in rain shower, see last sentence below:

"Enjoy the rustic elegance of frontier life in a Deluxe Studio, where cozy touches mix with modern design to create a uniquely tranquil retreat. Each one sleeps up to 4 Guests, with a queen-size bed and a queen-size sleeper sofa. This bright and welcoming room includes a convenient kitchenette, bathroom with either a full-size tub/shower combo, or a walk-in rain shower."

https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/destinations/list/florida/copper-creek-villas-and-cabins/


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Starwind said:


> According to the DVC website, some CCV studios will have a tub/shower combo, while others will have a walk-in rain shower, see last sentence below:
> 
> "Enjoy the rustic elegance of frontier life in a Deluxe Studio, where cozy touches mix with modern design to create a uniquely tranquil retreat. Each one sleeps up to 4 Guests, with a queen-size bed and a queen-size sleeper sofa. This bright and welcoming room includes a convenient kitchenette, bathroom with either a full-size tub/shower combo, or a walk-in rain shower."
> 
> https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/destinations/list/florida/copper-creek-villas-and-cabins/



Huh.  Interesting.  
Thanks Starwind!  

And I see it will have a queen size sleeper vs the double at VWL.


----------



## horselover

Starwind said:


> According to the DVC website, some CCV studios will have a tub/shower combo, while others will have a walk-in rain shower, see last sentence below:
> 
> "Enjoy the rustic elegance of frontier life in a Deluxe Studio, where cozy touches mix with modern design to create a uniquely tranquil retreat. Each one sleeps up to 4 Guests, with a queen-size bed and a queen-size sleeper sofa. This bright and welcoming room includes a convenient kitchenette, bathroom with either a full-size tub/shower combo, or a walk-in rain shower."
> 
> https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/destinations/list/florida/copper-creek-villas-and-cabins/



I wonder if this is a new trend because it's what I've been hearing about the YC refurb too.  Shower is fine by me but I could see how that would be  a problem if you have small children.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> I wonder if this is a new trend because it's what I've been hearing about the YC refurb too.  Shower is fine by me but I could see how that would be  a problem if you have small children.



And didn't the BCV 2 BR end up without a normal tub?  The only one is the deeper soaker tub in the master?  Or maybe that is also a some with tub and others with shower in the 2nd bathroom.  

It works for DH and I too but it seems strange decision for a location that is so based on family vacations.


----------



## Starwind

horselover said:


> She didn't label the photos but that's how it looked to me.  Will find out for sure Wed.



When you see, do you mind noting if the shower option has a *handheld* shower in addition to the (what I presume is an) overhead rain shower ?  I am thinking like the Poly studio shower...

SW


----------



## horselover

Starwind said:


> When you see, do you mind noting if the shower option has a *handheld* shower in addition to the (what I presume is an) overhead rain shower ?  I am thinking like the Poly studio shower...
> 
> SW



Will do!


----------



## Granny

Starwind said:


> According to the DVC website, some CCV studios will have a tub/shower combo, while others will have a walk-in rain shower,



I agree with Julie and Kathy that this seems very strange for a family oriented destination like WDW.  I wonder if the tub/shower combo will become a request for this resort or if they have a separate booking category?


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> I agree with Julie and Kathy that this seems very strange for a family oriented destination like WDW.  I wonder if the tub/shower combo will become a request for this resort or if they have a separate booking category?


They bought in bulk and ran out of tubs; however, they had a handful of leftover rain shower heads and just tossed them in rather than order more tubs.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> They bought in bulk and ran out of tubs; however, they had a handful of leftover rain shower heads and just tossed them in rather than order more tubs.


That's as plausible explanation as any other!


----------



## Dean Marino

As we slam the atmosphere created by the decorating of Copper Creek.....

It's worth noting that the poor thing did NOT need to look like that.  See What Disney is doing at the Grand Californian....

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...lifornian-hotel-spa-at-the-disneyland-resort/

This COULD have been done at Copper Creek.  Instead?  CCV gets IKEA.


----------



## Muushka

Nicoal13 said:


> Thank you so much for all the birthday wishes last month. I haven't logged in for a while. So sweet of you all
> 
> Today is online check-in for my May trip to SSR with my extended family. Getting excited!



Hi Nicole .  Good to see you.   Happy Birthday!

Granny.  I'm torn.  Not sure which is uglier.  Sofa at VWL or this chest of drawers.  
Do they still have that (ugly) sofa at VWL or was it replaced?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> Hi Nicole .  Good to see you.   Happy Birthday!
> 
> Granny.  I'm torn.  Not sure which is uglier.  Sofa at VWL or this chest of drawers.
> Do they still have that (ugly) sofa at VWL or was it replaced?



That sofa's been gone since the 2014 refurb.
Here's the sofa in the 1BR





The the studios:


----------



## Nicoal13

Muushka said:


> Hi Nicole .  Good to see you.   Happy Birthday!
> 
> Granny.  I'm torn.  Not sure which is uglier.  Sofa at VWL or this chest of drawers.
> Do they still have that (ugly) sofa at VWL or was it replaced?




Hi Barb! Hope you are doing well 
I actually don't hate that chest of drawers, except the top of it.  The couches were much uglier.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I don't know if this has been mentioned before but I saw a map that shows the new Sports Court and BBQ pavilion will be located to the South of VWL, next to the new parking lot that appears to be for the cabins at that end.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Dean Marino said:


> As we slam the atmosphere created by the decorating of Copper Creek.....
> 
> It's worth noting that the poor thing did NOT need to look like that.  See What Disney is doing at the Grand Californian....
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...lifornian-hotel-spa-at-the-disneyland-resort/
> 
> This COULD have been done at Copper Creek.  Instead?  CCV gets IKEA.



Hate to say it, but these hotel rooms at GC don't do much for me either.  Beige-ish granite everywhere and those smooth white bedspreads bore me to tears.  It's just more of a new construction simulation.  I actually like CCVC more than this.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## sleepydog25

I'm really not trying to pile on (I think I'm not totally over the shock that all the trees were razed and the trail disappeared), but the dresser would have been much nicer with a different top and sides.  Make it a cohesive piece with the weird drawers and it might actually look planned--it looks like forced chic as it is. And what's with the cords hanging down under the TV in a model? Good golly, they had a couple of years to plan and build these rooms, taking them down to the studs.  Why not cover the cords, DVC? That simply looks tacky, cluttered, and frankly, unplanned.


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

rkstocke5609 said:


> Hate to say it, but these hotel rooms at GC don't do much for me either.  Beige-ish granite everywhere and those smooth white bedspreads bore me to tears.  It's just more of a new construction simulation.  I actually like CCVC more than this.  Thanks for posting!


I really like that hotels have moved away from comforters. They gross me out. I want the covers on my bed freshly clean. I want to be able to sit on my bed and not wonder what was last on it. So I love the clean white sheets. I do not like the trend to remove color from elsewhere in rooms though. If the bed is white that increases the need for more color not decrease like they tend to do.


----------



## twinklebug

Kathy's sofa images made me recall a certain set of Bambi pillows that were distributed to the rooms right after the last set of updates. Those didn't last long before they grew legs and walked out the door did they? I can't recall ever getting a peek at one first hand.

Can't wait for a picture of the new studio bathroom shower. Hope this one is as nice or nicer than the showers at the Royal Pacific.

I like that the CC studios brought back the idea of a stand alone table that they stole away from VWL. It's good to have a table to sit at that is not situated in front of a TV screen that others are trying to watch. Will be nice to have the choice of the murphy bed over at VWL, or the table at CC.

(* I know I'm using VWL to refer to the traditional villas here verses the BR name. I always will too.)


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Kathy's sofa images made me recall a certain set of Bambi pillows that were distributed to the rooms right after the last set of updates. Those didn't last long before they grew legs and walked out the door did they? I can't recall ever getting a peek at one first hand.
> 
> Can't wait for a picture of the new studio bathroom shower. Hope this one is as nice or nicer than the showers at the Royal Pacific.
> 
> I like that the CC studios brought back the idea of a stand alone table that they stole away from VWL. It's good to have a table to sit at that is not situated in front of a TV screen that others are trying to watch. Will be nice to have the choice of the murphy bed over at VWL, or the table at CC.
> 
> (* I know I'm using VWL to refer to the traditional villas here verses the BR name. I always will too.)



Ah - Bambi!  They might still be there in the 1BR - looks like I had taken the pillows off before taking the picture.

I too like that they have the stand alone table back in the CCV studios.  But then it makes me a bit mad that we had them at VWL and DVC decided to add those awful camp tables onto the murphy beds they forced in.  In all the new resorts where they started with the murphy bed they also have the tables and poor VWL and BWV (probably BCV too) got the shaft in that deal.


----------



## Granny

Found this new map and legend of the WL/VWL/CCV resort grounds.  Makes for a nice reference.


----------



## Flossbolna

We had two Bambi pillows in our one bedroom in December. So, they are still around! 

Nice new map"


----------



## Flossbolna

Does anyone know if there is a similar thread like the Groupies for BWV? I could not find one. So at least they seem to be less active if they exist. BWV is my other home resort and we will be staying there in October (my significant other shares the view most of you have that CCV studios are ugly, so we will keep the coveted BWV F&W Festival time reservation) and I have some questions since it has been 6 years since my last stay there...


----------



## sleepydog25

Like the great graphic, *Granny*!  (Alliteration is my friend. . .) I'm struck by two things.  First, nice touch including the hovering clouds much like you get on any given day in Florida.  Second, I find it odd that nowhere to be found is the identifier for the community center.  One would think that location would be known already.

Finally, I've decided perhaps I need to start a support group for disgrun. . .disappoi. . .enthusiasm-challenged VWL owners. "Hi, my name is Patrick. I'm not in love with Copper Creek. However, I do have one positive thing to say about them--I like their new logo a lot."


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Flossbolna said:


> Does anyone know if there is a similar thread like the Groupies for BWV? I could not find one. So at least they seem to be less active if they exist. BWV is my other home resort and we will be staying there in October (my significant other shares the view most of you have that CCV studios are ugly, so we will keep the coveted BWV F&W Festival time reservation) and I have some questions since it has been 6 years since my last stay there...



This thread on the resorts board is the only really active one that includes BWV:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...las-information-and-questions-thread.3344344/

A few of us here also own BWV including me and that's been the location of the majority of my recent stays.  I'd be happy to try and answer any questions.  I think the Groupies would be fine with a few here or if you wanted to PM me please feel free to do that.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Like the great graphic, *Granny*!  (Alliteration is my friend. . .) I'm struck by two things.  First, nice touch including the hovering clouds much like you get on any given day in Florida.  Second, I find it odd that nowhere to be found is the identifier for the community center.  One would think that location would be known already.
> 
> Finally, I've decided perhaps I need to start a support group for disgrun. . .disappoi. . .enthusiasm-challenged VWL owners. "Hi, my name is Patrick. I'm not in love with Copper Creek. However, I do have one positive thing to say about them--I like their new logo a lot."



I believe that's the map being given out at check in now Sleepy.  They probably don't want it marked yet since it isn't open.  But cabins......well, who wouldn't want to generate some sales interest!  

The logo - funny but I was having slightly different thoughts about it last night.  The font bugs me - needs to be more "sturdy".     But that makes me think - I don't know what we get now for that BRV place?


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

sleepydog25 said:


> Second, I find it odd that nowhere to be found is the identifier for the community center. One would think that location would be known already.



Unless I'm missing it, they also don't list the bike/boat rental, but as Kathy pointed out, maybe it's because its not open yet.  They do show the bike/jogging path (#2), but oddly enumerate it's location right between the south wing and the new pool.


----------



## DenLo

Granny said:


> Found this new map (guess where) and legend of the WL/VWL/CCV resort grounds.  Makes for a nice reference.
> 
> View attachment 224198
> 
> 
> View attachment 224199



That is the map from the DVCexplorer.com website. I think they call that DVC property. http://www.dvcexplorer.com/qm/staticAssets/pdfs/CCVC_ResortMap.pdf?pageWidth=450&pageHeight=600


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> This thread on the resorts board is the only really active one that includes BWV:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...las-information-and-questions-thread.3344344/
> 
> A few of us here also own BWV including me and that's been the location of the majority of my recent stays.  I'd be happy to try and answer any questions.  I think the Groupies would be fine with a few here or if you wanted to PM me please feel free to do that.



*Kathy*...we own at BWV also, as does Jimmy.  I agree that we (okay, probably you) can probably answer any of Flossy's questions here.


----------



## sleepydog25

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Unless I'm missing it, they also don't list the bike/boat rental, but as Kathy pointed out, maybe it's because its not open yet.  They do show the bike/jogging path (#2), but oddly enumerate it's location right between the south wing and the new pool.


Perhaps so on the "not open yet" argument, though the devil's advocate in me notices that they labeled the pool, cabins, and new rooms, none of which are open yet, either.  Likely, they've not confirmed exactly what each (bike/boat rental, comm center, old Trout Pass bldg) will be just yet.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> *Kathy*...we own at BWV also, as does Jimmy.  I agree that we (okay, probably you) can probably answer any of Flossy's questions here.



Says the "Granny" of what is probably the most reposted BWV view map!


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Says the "Granny" of what is probably the most reposted BWV view map!



A map so old it still has the building in the Water/Garden view room that is now a lawn bowling court.


----------



## Granny

Now back to our regularly scheduled thread.

They are offering fixed week sales at CCV.  I'm thinking that week 49 is going to go really fast!


----------



## Granny

Flossbolna said:


> Does anyone know if there is a similar thread like the Groupies for BWV? I could not find one. So at least they seem to be less active if they exist. BWV is my other home resort and we will be staying there in October (my significant other shares the view most of you have that CCV studios are ugly, so we will keep the coveted BWV F&W Festival time reservation) and I have some questions since it has been 6 years since my last stay there...



Here's the BWV Lovers thread:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-i-love-bwv-yes-hallways-and-clown-pool-too-thread.1300921/

If you resurrect it, I'm sure someone will answer.  But honestly you would probably get more and better answers if you just start a new thread.  Good luck!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> A map so old it still has the building in the Water/Garden view room that is now a lawn bowling court.



As I've never seen anyone lawn bowling and also don't have a clue if you can even get equipment to do that I think the building just spruces the map up a bit!


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> As I've never seen anyone lawn bowling and also don't have a clue if you can even get equipment to do that I think the building just spruces the map up a bit!



I haven't seen bowling either.  But I have seen two weddings there.  It is a nice green area with the usual Disney landscaping.  But it's good to hear that map is still making the rounds.  I think I put it together in 2003!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rkstocke5609 said:


> Hate to say it, but these hotel rooms at GC don't do much for me either.  Beige-ish granite everywhere and those smooth white bedspreads bore me to tears.  It's just more of a new construction simulation.  I actually like CCVC more than this.  Thanks for posting!



Eek!  They replaced an oak top with that light granite on the oak furniture!    Oh Disney.

The counters they replaced were black soapstone I believe.  They did not put that new granite into VGC though that was different from GC and already lighter than the soapstone.  The oak furniture at VGC got to keep it's oak tops too, so far anyway.  I can't figure out what they did with the bed scarves though - hopefully they are just on back order.  They had some really great ones to put in the white beds.

Oh well, it's fine.


----------



## jimmytammy

Flossbolna said:


> Does anyone know if there is a similar thread like the Groupies for BWV? I could not find one. So at least they seem to be less active if they exist. BWV is my other home resort and we will be staying there in October (my significant other shares the view most of you have that CCV studios are ugly, so we will keep the coveted BWV F&W Festival time reservation) and I have some questions since it has been 6 years since my last stay there...


As KAT and Granny have said, you are more than welcome to ask questions here.  BWV is our 2nd home, next to VWL.


----------



## jimmytammy

*Granny*
Thanks for sharing the map.  I am in the process of scratching out the BRV and adding back in VWL


----------



## Flossbolna

Thanks @KAT4DISNEY, @Granny and @jimmytammy! I had seen the thread on the regular resort board, but somehow it seems that those threads always seem to focus much more on the non-DVC side of the resort, and especially on club level. 

So, my questions are really not big ones, so I hope they won't take our lovely VWL thread too far off topic. It is mainly about how to word my room request. We have a standard studio booked and I know where these are. I want to be at the far end towards the parking lot and not close to the lobby. How would you put this into a room request that I can email to DVC? 

The other question is whether you can still refill the refillable mugs at the pool bar? When we stayed there the Boardwalk Bakery had not yet the self-serve refill station and all the refill options were to show your mug and you got a cup filled with the drink of your choice. Now that the Boardwalk Bakery has the option that you can refill yourself, I was wondering if the pool bar refill option is still around.


----------



## Dizny Dad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> . . . . . . . .  The font bugs me - needs to be more "sturdy". . . . . . .



I see the drift from the National Park theming and the wintery roughness of a Lodge, to the more refined, elegant lifestyle of the privileged.  Remember, marketing covers it all, including the subliminal things, like the fonts used; all designed with one thing in mind: sell the investment.

DiznyDi & I have wondered if they have removed the Club Level from the Lodge.  There has not been any mention of such an upgrade experience in any of the literature we have seen.  Please correct us if we have missed it!


----------



## Starwind

Dizny Dad said:


> I see the drift from the National Park theming and the wintery roughness of a Lodge, to the more refined, elegant lifestyle of the privileged.  Remember, marketing covers it all, including the subliminal things, like the fonts used; all designed with one thing in mind: sell the investment.
> 
> DiznyDi & I have wondered if they have removed the Club Level from the Lodge.  There has not been any mention of such an upgrade experience in any of the literature we have seen.  Please correct us if we have missed it!



The Club level is still there; the club lounge room was recently relocated due to renovations and then relocated again and reopened in its new home.

SW


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> *Granny*
> Thanks for sharing the map.  I am in the process of scratching out the BRV and adding back in VWL




Good catch @jimmytammy .  I fixed the map!  

https://www.disboards.com/threads/vwl-groupies-lovers-thread-special-collectors-edition-updated-29-dec-16.3242976/page-456#post-57242627


----------



## Granny

Flossbolna said:


> Thanks @KAT4DISNEY, @Granny and @jimmytammy! I had seen the thread on the regular resort board, but somehow it seems that those threads always seem to focus much more on the non-DVC side of the resort, and especially on club level.
> 
> So, my questions are really not big ones, so I hope they won't take our lovely VWL thread too far off topic. It is mainly about how to word my room request. We have a standard studio booked and I know where these are. I want to be at the far end towards the parking lot and not close to the lobby. How would you put this into a room request that I can email to DVC?
> 
> The other question is whether you can still refill the refillable mugs at the pool bar? When we stayed there the Boardwalk Bakery had not yet the self-serve refill station and all the refill options were to show your mug and you got a cup filled with the drink of your choice. Now that the Boardwalk Bakery has the option that you can refill yourself, I was wondering if the pool bar refill option is still around.



We have made a similar request, and we word our request "across from the bus stop".  So far they've done a good job in giving us a room near that corner with the exit door.  Since we don't care for ground floor villas we also ask for "upper floor" and have gotten anywhere from 2nd floor to 4th floor.

We don't use refillable mugs (aside from our lifetime one that Disney somehow doesn't seem to recognize anymore) so I don't know if there is another refill station.  The Boardwalk Bakery has had the refill option for several years now but I don't know if it knocked out the pool bar.  My guess is that the pool bar is no longer an option since they introduced the bar code mugs.  But I will defer to others (Kathy!) who can give you an actual answer to this one.


----------



## sleepydog25

Just a quick check-in while at lunch, but I forgot to mention the other day that I'm happy to see the sports courts are away from the main VWL building--enough serenity has been lost.  Further, I agree that Week 49 will likely sell quickly, relatively speaking. . .


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Flossbolna said:


> Thanks @KAT4DISNEY, @Granny and @jimmytammy! I had seen the thread on the regular resort board, but somehow it seems that those threads always seem to focus much more on the non-DVC side of the resort, and especially on club level.
> 
> So, my questions are really not big ones, so I hope they won't take our lovely VWL thread too far off topic. It is mainly about how to word my room request. We have a standard studio booked and I know where these are. I want to be at the far end towards the parking lot and not close to the lobby. How would you put this into a room request that I can email to DVC?
> 
> The other question is whether you can still refill the refillable mugs at the pool bar? When we stayed there the Boardwalk Bakery had not yet the self-serve refill station and all the refill options were to show your mug and you got a cup filled with the drink of your choice. Now that the Boardwalk Bakery has the option that you can refill yourself, I was wondering if the pool bar refill option is still around.



When we have a standard view I like to be at the very end.  If that's what you would like then request a tennis court view - we've always been placed down there with that request and it usually elicits a chuckle from MS as they say they usually get requests for near the elevator and that's as far away as you can get!  If you're not looking to be at the _very_ end then I'd use Granny's across from the bus stop.

AFAIK you can still get a mug refill at the pool but it's been awhile since we've done the refillable.  I can't imagine they wouldn't have it though as that's the location many would be using them.  And for coffee and such you can get refills at the Belle Vue Lounge in the mornings.


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Did anyone else see the map Humphrey posted that is hanging inside the VWL building?  It has "coming soon" by the TBD spaces.  I am going to try and post it but forgive me if I mess up - it's been a while since I posted a photo.


----------



## DiznyDi

FYI: We've been re-assigned to a new guide, who happened to call us today wanting to know if we would like to add-on to our membership by purchasing additional points at the new Copper Creek  available today for current members.  DDad asked me what the cost per point was.  Honestly I told our guide that without a Club level, I simply wasn't interested.  So didn't get the current price.

DDaughter and I were at VWL early February and while we could have missed it, we did not see the sign posted originally by Humphrey.  That's news worthy!  Thanks for posting, Pirate


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday @Icecoldpenguin !!!
Hope you have a great day Teresa!*

​


----------



## twokats

*Happy Birthday Icecoldpenguin!*​


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twokats said:


> *Happy Birthday Icecoldpenguin!*​



Hi twokats!  Been thinking of you and hoping the wildfires are not affecting your area!

And for many of our eastern groupies - stay warm!  DH decided to head to NH for a ski vacation and visit with some friends while I'm basking in 60's and 70's here in Reno.


----------



## twokats

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hi twokats!  Been thinking of you and hoping the wildfires are not affecting your area!
> 
> And for many of our eastern groupies - stay warm!  DH decided to head to NH for a ski vacation and visit with some friends while I'm basking in 60's and 70's here in Reno.



No the fires are about 6+ hours away from us in the panhandle near Amarillo.  But my oldest son is moving to that area in about a week, so I am a little nervous for him!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twokats said:


> No the fires are about 6+ hours away from us in the panhandle near Amarillo.  But my oldest son is moving to that area in about a week, so I am a little nervous for him!!



Glad it's far away from your area.  Hopefully things are all under control and out by the time your son heads there!


----------



## pmaurer74

I really loved the corner two bedroom my sister got last December, the one off the lobby, how does one request that room type? I assume the odds of getting it are poor?


----------



## Flossbolna

Granny said:


> We have made a similar request, and we word our request "across from the bus stop".  So far they've done a good job in giving us a room near that corner with the exit door.  Since we don't care for ground floor villas we also ask for "upper floor" and have gotten anywhere from 2nd floor to 4th floor.
> 
> We don't use refillable mugs (aside from our lifetime one that Disney somehow doesn't seem to recognize anymore) so I don't know if there is another refill station.  The Boardwalk Bakery has had the refill option for several years now but I don't know if it knocked out the pool bar.  My guess is that the pool bar is no longer an option since they introduced the bar code mugs.  But I will defer to others (Kathy!) who can give you an actual answer to this one.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> When we have a standard view I like to be at the very end.  If that's what you would like then request a tennis court view - we've always been placed down there with that request and it usually elicits a chuckle from MS as they say they usually get requests for near the elevator and that's as far away as you can get!  If you're not looking to be at the _very_ end then I'd use Granny's across from the bus stop.
> 
> AFAIK you can still get a mug refill at the pool but it's been awhile since we've done the refillable.  I can't imagine they wouldn't have it though as that's the location many would be using them.  And for coffee and such you can get refills at the Belle Vue Lounge in the mornings.



Thanks! This morning I was able to catch one more night at the end of our reservation. Despite my waitlist I kept checking and then suddenly today there was availability for two nights, the first of them them being the one that I wanted. So happy that this worked out!! But a bit disappointed that the waitlist process is still so faulty that you need to keep checking yourself. Really, those nights should not have been available for me to book.

I think we will go for the "across from bus stop" location. I think we would not mind to be at the lower end of the villas that look over to the bus stop. At least we would be a bit closer to the lobby that way and ultimately we will spend more time at Epcot than at DHS. I can see that there is a walkway from that corner of the BWV towards the bus stop. I assume one can exit and enter the building there?

Also, do you know what the current status is at the Boardwalk with regard to pool fences?


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

pmaurer74 said:


> I really loved the corner two bedroom my sister got last December, the one off the lobby, how does one request that room type? I assume the odds of getting it are poor?



I believe you request Atrium and I think there are 6 of them so hopefully you have decent odds.


----------



## Granny

Flossbolna said:


> I think we will go for the "across from bus stop" location. I think we would not mind to be at the lower end of the villas that look over to the bus stop. At least we would be a bit closer to the lobby that way and ultimately we will spend more time at Epcot than at DHS. I can see that there is a walkway from that corner of the BWV towards the bus stop. I assume one can exit and enter the building there?



Yes, there is an entry/exit door at the corner with a path that leads right towards the bus stop.  Uses the magic band to enter.  And on the other side of the hallway is a door that leads to the quiet pool.  We like that corner area a lot when staying at BWV.



> Also, do you know what the current status is at the Boardwalk with regard to pool fences?



They have fenced the pools for several months now.  Here's a link to CarolMN's post that includes some pictures from last October:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/bwv-pool-fences.3551536/


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Has anyone else noticed the number of posts regarding confusion between CCV and BRV (scratch that) VWL?  I am not saying there was a magic answer that would completely eliminate confusion when opening a second DVC at the same resort but I am thinking this is going to be a headache.  

Is anyone planning to change their current plans to stay in CCV on their upcoming trip? Also, does anyone know if there are pictures somewhere from people who have toured it?  I want to see more photos!


----------



## sleepydog25

pmaurer74 said:


> I really loved the corner two bedroom my sister got last December, the one off the lobby, how does one request that room type? I assume the odds of getting it are poor?


The odds are low since there are so very few of them; then again, with 2BRs being the most expensive point-wise, you might get one. Near the VWL lobby/elevators overlooking the pool (it used to be called courtyard view, so that might be something to say).  We've had one of those once, though we also stayed in a 1BR on the corner which is also quite awesome.

As for the confusion over CCVC and VWL (aka BRV ), I believe Disney was in a lose-lose situation no matter what names they used.  I still see the occasional post on other threads where someone has said they didn't know anything was going on at WL at all.  Many others don't follow the action as closely as most of us on this thread, so they're suddenly faced with a lot of information which can be overwhelming.  I'm completely clear:  that new stuff is CCVC; the mature stuff is VWL.  

We'll be there in May, and we may try to get into a new room.  We're torn since we fell in love with VWL; however, at some point we will undoubtedly want to try the newer rooms.  Not sure we'll have much chance this go round given how close to our travel dates the rooms will open up for current owners, but we are considering it.  If we do, I'm sure a report would be closely followed here.


----------



## jimmytammy

Flossbolna said:


> Thanks @KAT4DISNEY, @Granny and @jimmytammy! I had seen the thread on the regular resort board, but somehow it seems that those threads always seem to focus much more on the non-DVC side of the resort, and especially on club level.
> 
> So, my questions are really not big ones, so I hope they won't take our lovely VWL thread too far off topic. It is mainly about how to word my room request. We have a standard studio booked and I know where these are. I want to be at the far end towards the parking lot and not close to the lobby. How would you put this into a room request that I can email to DVC? *We request near the tennis courts to get way near the tail end of the building.  Thanks to Granny many yrs back for this request, it puts us basically halfway between HS and Epcot.  Some DVC reps may fuss that there are no courts there, but if you put specific room numbers, that helps.  *
> 
> The other question is whether you can still refill the refillable mugs at the pool bar? When we stayed there the Boardwalk Bakery had not yet the self-serve refill station and all the refill options were to show your mug and you got a cup filled with the drink of your choice. Now that the Boardwalk Bakery has the option that you can refill yourself, I was wondering if the pool bar refill option is still around.


*Not sure about this*


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Found this new map and legend of the WL/VWL/CCV resort grounds.  Makes for a nice reference.
> 
> 
> View attachment 224490


Nice!!  I like it, now it feels a little better seeing it like this


----------



## Granny

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> Has anyone else noticed the number of posts regarding confusion between CCV and BRV (scratch that) VWL?  I am not saying there was a magic answer that would completely eliminate confusion when opening a second DVC at the same resort but I am thinking this is going to be a headache.



I agree with *Sleepy*...there was nothing that Disney could have done that would make things easier.  They've been fighting the confusion between Wilderness Lodge and Ft. Wilderness ever since they opened.    It really isn't that complicated but for some reason people don't understand that VWL just had a name change (for some people, that is) and that CCV is a new resort.  It is hard to realize that most DVC owners are pretty casual in keeping up with DVC and WDW in general, and my guess is they are surprised every trip to see what's new.  



> Is anyone planning to change their current plans to stay in CCV on their upcoming trip? Also, does anyone know if there are pictures somewhere from people who have toured it?  I want to see more photos!



We have May and December trips planned for VWL and I don't see anything that would make me want to change them.   Maybe after we tour a model we'll get a little more excited.  After all, we've stayed in every DVC resort at WDW except PBV so I am sure we will stay at some point in the next 25 years.  It would be weird staying in the main building again...we haven't done that since our last WL stay in 2000.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> Is anyone planning to change their current plans to stay in CCV on their upcoming trip? Also, does anyone know if there are pictures somewhere from people who have toured it?  I want to see more photos!



I've seen that about the names and expect the confusion will be ongoing, perhaps forever.  

I'll try and tour the models in April and will decide then when we might give it a try.  That should be just shortly before they open booking for the "7" month window.  

I think @horselover should be getting back with some model pictures soon!  Julie?


----------



## horselover

Hey groupie friends!      Here in the World now.  Did the tour on Wed.  There were a few things I liked.  Headboards are quite nice.  Bathroom in 1 BR is very nice. Tub is lovely but not particularly practical.  Shower is nice.  TVs are huge but overall nope not a big fan.  Furniture really does look cheap.  Really don't like the long narrow kitchen.  Living area is smaller & more narrow.  I took lots of pics but won't be able to post til next week.  

I think it was Starwind that asked about the shower faucets.  Rain head & handheld.  I asked about tubs in the studios.  Model had shower only.  Some will have shower only & some tubs.  By request only, not guaranteed.  

Also went to GP on Thu.  As much as I grieve the beach it's fabulous!  Beautifully done.  Views are spectacular on a nice day.  Highly recommend the brisket dip & cascadia sangria cocktail.  Be warned they are strong!  So strong after 2 I completely forgot to take any pics!  Sorry. Landscaping around the building looks nice & they've added some tables on the concrete area in front.  Still no trees in sight in front of the villas.   

Let me know if you have questions.


----------



## Flossbolna

Thanks @horselover! Great to hear that you like GP as well. I think the tables must be new. There was quite a lot of pavement around GP where I thought they could add tables. We sat at the tables at the old Trout Pass pool bar. Are those still available as well?

Hope the rest of your stay continues to be wonderful!


----------



## horselover

Flossbolna said:


> Thanks @horselover! Great to hear that you like GP as well. I think the tables must be new. There was quite a lot of pavement around GP where I thought they could add tables. We sat at the tables at the old Trout Pass pool bar. Are those still available as well?
> 
> Hope the rest of your stay continues to be wonderful!



They are.  The bartender said the new tables just came this week.

And the cushions aren't really white.  They look white but they're a cream beigey color.  I made that color up.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Hey groupie friends!      Here in the World now.  Did the tour on Wed.  There were a few things I liked.  Headboards are quite nice.  Bathroom in 1 BR is very nice. Tub is lovely but not particularly practical.  Shower is nice.  TVs are huge but overall nope not a big fan.  Furniture really does look cheap.  Really don't like the long narrow kitchen.  Living area is smaller & more narrow.  I took lots of pics but won't be able to post til next week.
> 
> I think it was Starwind that asked about the shower faucets.  Rain head & handheld.  I asked about tubs in the studios.  Model had shower only.  Some will have shower only & some tubs.  By request only, not guaranteed.
> 
> Also went to GP on Thu.  As much as I grieve the beach it's fabulous!  Beautifully done.  Views are spectacular on a nice day.  Highly recommend the brisket dip & cascadia sangria cocktail.  Be warned they are strong!  So strong after 2 I completely forgot to take any pics!  Sorry. Landscaping around the building looks nice & they've added some tables on the concrete area in front.  Still no trees in sight in front of the villas.
> 
> Let me know if you have questions.



Thanks for the quick update Julie!  Enjoy the rest of your trip!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> They are.  The bartender said the new tables just came this week.
> 
> And the cushions aren't really white.  They look white but they're a cream beigey color.  I made that color up.



Criege?


----------



## Starwind

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> Has anyone else noticed the number of posts regarding confusion between CCV and BRV (scratch that) VWL?  I am not saying there was a magic answer that would completely eliminate confusion when opening a second DVC at the same resort but I am thinking this is going to be a headache.
> 
> Is anyone planning to change their current plans to stay in CCV on their upcoming trip? Also, does anyone know if there are pictures somewhere from people who have toured it?  I want to see more photos!



We are currently booked in a Courtyard view in December.  If there is availability we would switch to a CCV studio (cash reservation).

SW


----------



## Starwind

horselover said:


> I think it was Starwind that asked about the shower faucets.  Rain head & handheld.  I asked about tubs in the studios.  Model had shower only.  Some will have shower only & some tubs.  By request only, not guaranteed.



Thank you !! 

SW


----------



## DenLo

People still refer to Wilderness Lodge as Ft. Wilderness and vice versa.  The new names for DVC resorts at WL will probably confuse people forever.  Add in the change of names for the river (Copper) and both pools, Copper Springs Pool (feature) and Boulder Ridge Cove (leisure) and people will have no idea where they are at.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DenLo said:


> People still refer to Wilderness Lodge as Ft. Wilderness and vice versa.  The new names for DVC resorts at WL will probably confuse people forever.  Add in the change of names for the river (Copper) and both pools, Copper Springs Pool (feature) and Boulder Ridge Cove (leisure) and people will have no idea where they are at.



I got confused when I read Copper Springs Pool as a new name for the main pool.  I saw springs and immediately associated it with Hidden Springs.


----------



## ArielSRL

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> Is anyone planning to change their current plans to stay in CCV on their upcoming trip? Also, does anyone know if there are pictures somewhere from people who have toured it?  I want to see more photos!


I would've liked to have tried but we are early June, so apparently we were meant for VWL (aka BRV). We have never stayed at WL (we rented points) so it will all be new to us. I think we will like VWL better as far as the rooms go, but the location of CCV is a big plus.


----------



## ArielSRL

horselover said:


> cascadia sangria cocktail.


On the list! Glad to read a positive review! Thanks for taking time out of your trip to share!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday IceColdPenguin!!!!
Sorry, late to the party again


----------



## jimmytammy

Julie, thanks for the update, looking forward to seeing the pics when time allows!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Have I mentioned that we would love to change our weekend in December in a 1 bedroom a VWL to a 1 bedroom in CC?  I would love the change to actually be in the lodge building!!


----------



## ErinC

I'll be anxious to see horselover's pictures, but I think I'll still be disappointed in the result. Really though, for our family the original with the studio with the extra bed fits our needs better anyway. I guess if if we get a 1 or 2 bedroom it won't matter as much. When we go down for our very short 2 day trip in April, I'd like to sneak by the lodge and see the progress, but I'm just not sure we'll have time for that. 
   Got a notification that my magic bands just shipped for our trip next month. Love getting Disney email on a Saturday morning. Curious though, my daughter and friends just left Saratoga yesterday. I had done online check in for them and used my credit card. My daughter was the only one that even knew the pin for her band. In fact I chose a random number for the other three girls that they didn't even know. None of them intended to use their band for charging. When they ate lunch at BOG on Thursday two of the girls were sent to a self service line and they told the cashier they weren't using their bands, that they needed to put it on a card. Long story short the band was used, and the charge went to the room without them even entering a PIN number. I thought it was weird. My daughter went to the carriage house and checked the bill before they left yesterday, that was the only charge on there thankfully. Kinda made me nervous that they were able to use it without the PIN number. They had the charge reversed and they paid the bill before they left. It wasn't a huge deal to me either way, but I just didn't know you could charge without a PIN number. Anyone else had this experience?
   Broke down and bought a copy of Avatar off eBay this morning. I decided before Disney opens pandora I should actually watch the movie. It wasn't on Netflix, or Amazon rental, or iTunes rental, so I bought a copy off eBay for $5. Probably shipping media mail, so I might get to watch it in 2 weeks!


----------



## bobbiwoz

ErinC said:


> I'll be anxious to see horselover's pictures, but I think I'll still be disappointed in the result. Really though, for our family the original with the studio with the extra bed fits our needs better anyway. I guess if if we get a 1 or 2 bedroom it won't matter as much. When we go down for our very short 2 day trip in April, I'd like to sneak by the lodge and see the progress, but I'm just not sure we'll have time for that.
> Got a notification that my magic bands just shipped for our trip next month. Love getting Disney email on a Saturday morning. Curious though, my daughter and friends just left Saratoga yesterday. I had done online check in for them and used my credit card. My daughter was the only one that even knew the pin for her band. In fact I chose a random number for the other three girls that they didn't even know. None of them intended to use their band for charging. When they ate lunch at BOG on Thursday two of the girls were sent to a self service line and they told the cashier they weren't using their bands, that they needed to put it on a card. Long story short the band was used, and the charge went to the room without them even entering a PIN number. I thought it was weird. My daughter went to the carriage house and checked the bill before they left yesterday, that was the only charge on there thankfully. Kinda made me nervous that they were able to use it without the PIN number. They had the charge reversed and they paid the bill before they left. It wasn't a huge deal to me either way, but I just didn't know you could charge without a PIN number. Anyone else had this experience?
> Broke down and bought a copy of Avatar off eBay this morning. I decided before Disney opens pandora I should actually watch the movie. It wasn't on Netflix, or Amazon rental, or iTunes rental, so I bought a copy off eBay for $5. Probably shipping media mail, so I might get to watch it in 2 weeks!



I had a friend with me who did not have charging privileges and we were ordering individually at BOG.  Yes, the charge came to the room, that I had my charge card assigned to!  I was surprised, but like yours, it was fixed. This was in May, 2016.


----------



## Granny

bobbiwoz said:


> Have I mentioned that we would love to change our weekend in December in a 1 bedroom a VWL to a 1 bedroom in CC?  I would love the change to actually be in the lodge building!!



I've thought about this and I think that, all things being equal, that I will still prefer to be in VWL villas during our stays.  We really like that the villas are separate and quiet.  I'm sure we'll stay at CCV at some point in the future but at this point we'll hang on to our VWL reservations.  But we do wish you the best of luck in getting a CCV reservation Bobbi.  



ErinC said:


> They had the charge reversed and they paid the bill before they left. It wasn't a huge deal to me either way, but I just didn't know you could charge without a PIN number. Anyone else had this experience?



We haven't had the experience but I am not surprised by this.  Think of all the thousands of magic bands being used every day at Disney, and it's not surprising that they often run into people who forget their PIN number.  I would expect them to at least ask for a photo ID to confirm the identification but knowing Disney I'm not surprised that they overrode the system to allow the room charge without a PIN.  

What I don't understand is why they couldn't use a credit card for their lunch.   We typically use our credit cards for dining on our departure days since we've already checked out of the room.  Haven't ever run into an issue paying that way.


----------



## ErinC

bobbiwoz said:


> I had a friend with me who did not have charging privileges and we were ordering individually at BOG.  Yes, the charge came to the room, that I had my charge card assigned to!  I was surprised, but like yours, it was fixed. This was in May, 2016.



Interesting! The only reason I didn't go make my daughter have the charging privileges removed when they arrived was because I didn't think any of them would be able to use it without the pin. Since Thursday was their last day it made me nervous that there might be other "random" charges on there. I wasn't worried about the girls trying to abuse anything, but not sure how you would dispute other charges if they would have appeared. Thankfully it was just $19 bucks, so not a huge concern anyway.


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> I think it was Starwind that asked about the shower faucets.  Rain head & handheld.  I asked about tubs in the studios.  Model had shower only.  Some will have shower only & some tubs.  By request only, not guaranteed.



I think this is going to give Disney some headaches.  All those families with small children and a tub is a request only?  Look for many complaining threads on these boards.


----------



## DenLo

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I got confused when I read Copper Springs Pool as a new name for the main pool.  I saw springs and immediately associated it with Hidden Springs.



Me too. 



Granny said:


> I think this is going to give Disney some headaches.  All those families with small children and a tub is a request only?  Look for many complaining threads on these boards.



My brother had four kids and they all were able to take showers by age 2.  Mom or Dad had to shower with them when they were toddlers but it worked fine.  The kids were short enough that they could easily stand outside the spray of the water, whenever they wanted to.  It was a much quicker bath from the parents point of view.  So a tub really was only for bath time play.


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> I think this is going to give Disney some headaches.  All those families with small children and a tub is a request only?  Look for many complaining threads on these boards.



Agree 100%.  Maybe they're thinking studioa will mostly be adults?  That would be a false assumption.  Disney has been making strange decisions lately.


----------



## sleepydog25

*Luv* and I headed out for our typical weekend jaunt to pick up Starbucks and hit a grocery store for basics. As we drove, we further discussed whether to attempt a switch from VWL to CCVC. I think we've decided to try, though the odds likely aren't in our favor since we have only a three-day window.  Still, we figure there's no better time than when they first open to try the new digs, and if we manage to snag a 1BR, we'll do it.  Otherwise, we'll be more than happy to stay where we are.  Will keep you updated.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I know I've done this before and I'll probably do it again but just feeling a little nostalgic today:


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bobbiwoz said:


> Have I mentioned that we would love to change our weekend in December in a 1 bedroom a VWL to a 1 bedroom in CC?  I would love the change to actually be in the lodge building!!





sleepydog25 said:


> *Luv* and I headed out for our typical weekend jaunt to pick up Starbucks and hit a grocery store for basics. As we drove, we further discussed whether to attempt a switch from VWL to CCVC. I think we've decided to try, though the odds likely aren't in our favor since we have only a three-day window.  Still, we figure there's no better time than when they first open to try the new digs, and if we manage to snag a 1BR, we'll do it.  Otherwise, we'll be more than happy to stay where we are.  Will keep you updated.



For all those looking to change I think you'll have excellent chances - especially to the 1BR's.  As one who has a habit of trying out all the new resorts on our trips that follow their opening it's never been an issue to do the switch.  More than once the new resorts have been so helpful to have when other family has expressed interest to join us and where we've booked had no more availability but the new resorts did so we were able to switch and bring them along.
Studios the first week of Dec or maybe Jersey week or Thanksgiving?  That _might_ be difficult even at 8am online but someone has to get them!



Granny said:


> I've thought about this and I think that, all things being equal, that I will still prefer to be in VWL villas during our stays.  We really like that the villas are separate and quiet.  I'm sure we'll stay at CCV at some point in the future but at this point we'll hang on to our VWL reservations.  But we do wish you the best of luck in getting a CCV reservation Bobbi.



Seeing the models in April will help me decide if we'll stay there sooner or later.

Other than my apparent need to try the new, as I've thought about it I also tend to think we'll stick with VWL.  Although I started realizing that most of the CCV rooms should have some view of the lake and since I'm bus side only at VWL........


----------



## Corinne

Hi Julie,

Thanks for the update! Can't wait To try the sangria. 

Boy did you pick a good time to be out of MA! Hopefully you are missing the snow all together, not sure when you're returning home.


----------



## Lakegirl

Getting excited for our upcoming May trip.  What is your opinion on online check in VS checking in at desk for actually getting a request you want?


----------



## Granny

Lakegirl said:


> Getting excited for our upcoming May trip.  What is your opinion on online check in VS checking in at desk for actually getting a request you want?



We haven't seen any great advantage to online check-in since we typically are not in a great hurry at WDW.  So we just make requests and let the chips fall when we check in.  Sometimes requests are met, sometimes not.  I don't know that one method gets your requests filled more than the other.  

The one thing that I think does make a difference (and I have no data to back this up) is checking in earlier in the day versus late in the day.  I think that rooms get re-assigned during the day due to complaints from guests or insistence on a particular area.  In fact, I've witnessed guest meltdown a few times at the front desk and even some tears.  If you are coming in late, then I think I'd do online check-in as it may have a better chance of keeping your assigned room.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Lakegirl said:


> Getting excited for our upcoming May trip.  What is your opinion on online check in VS checking in at desk for actually getting a request you want?



I often do the online check in now because I like the text to room although that is still an iffy service in our experience.  We're often flying in from the west coast so arriving late afternoon or early evening and I like being able to go right to the room.  In general we get requests filled a decent amount of the time so I don't think there's much difference between one or the other.  With the text to room you'll know what you've been assigned and nothing stops you from going to the front desk if you'd like to try and change even when you've done the online check in.


----------



## horselover

Corinne said:


> Hi Julie,
> 
> Thanks for the update! Can't wait To try the sangria.
> 
> Boy did you pick a good time to be out of MA! Hopefully you are missing the snow all together, not sure when you're returning home.



Unfortunately not.  I come home tomorrow just in time for the blizzard.


----------



## DVC Jen

Maybe I missed this if it has been said before, but does anyone know when booking will open up for CCV?  We would like to move our December reservation if we can.  I am torn about it because I love our resort so much, but it would be nice to at least try it out.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DVC Jen said:


> Maybe I missed this if it has been said before, but does anyone know when booking will open up for CCV?  We would like to move our December reservation if we can.  I am torn about it because I love our resort so much, but it would be nice to at least try it out.



April 26th booking will open to all DVC members for the 7 month window so that will still be a little ahead of the window for a December reservation.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Oh @stopher1  - are you here?  
Just wanted to wish you a *Happy Anniversary!!!* 
Hope things are going well!


----------



## ErinC

Lakegirl said:


> Getting excited for our upcoming May trip.  What is your opinion on online check in VS checking in at desk for actually getting a request you want?



I did online checkin for my daughter's reservation at SSR last week because they were arriving pretty late on a Sunday evening. I did get my request of Congress Park but I also had a preferred room reservation, so the chance of getting congress park was already 50%. I did put that they were arriving much earlier in the day than they actually were, because I didn't want them to get a "leftover room". I got the email with their room number around 2ish I think. They were able to go straight to the room so that was nice. I'm going to do online checkin for OKW in April. Hoping someone will give me some advice on what to request. I started a separate thread, but it's not getting much response, so if anyone here has any advice let me know. We do not have a close to hospitality house reservation. I don't know which section to request.


----------



## rkstocke5609

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I know I've done this before and I'll probably do it again but just feeling a little nostalgic today:




in memoriam picture

http://harnessillinois.com/home-page/in-memoriam/.        Note candle picture, not the site..

There should be a memoriam area put together off to a corner in the CPR where some framed pictures of what came first could be shown and honored.


----------



## twinklebug

horselover said:


> Unfortunately not.  I come home tomorrow just in time for the blizzard.


It'll make those memories of your present trip all that much sweeter. We're _really _looking forward to some pictures as you go through your camera. Yes, that was a not-so-subtle hint 

Spring is almost here. Pick up some flowers along with your groceries on the way home from the airport.

That reminds me, I put the snow shovel and sidewalk melt away already. Time to dig them back out.


----------



## Corinne

horselover said:


> Unfortunately not.  I come home tomorrow just in time for the blizzard.



Oh darn, sorry! The only bright side for me is maybe we will have a snow day. Enjoy the rest of your trip, and safe travels.


----------



## sleepydog25

rkstocke5609 said:


> in memoriam picture
> 
> http://harnessillinois.com/home-page/in-memoriam/.        Note candle picture, not the site..
> 
> There should be a memoriam area put together off to a corner in the CPR where some framed pictures of what came first could be shown and honored.


I like that idea. In fact, I'm sure there are plenty of photos floating around out there from when WL and then VWL were first being built.  Great notion!


----------



## ottawagreg

DVC Jen said:


> Maybe I missed this if it has been said before, but does anyone know when booking will open up for CCV?  We would like to move our December reservation if we can.  I am torn about it because I love our resort so much, but it would be nice to at least try it out.



I stole this from the other board. Do not know if it is accurate 



Booking dates are:

March 21, 2017: Existing Disney Vacation Club owners who add-on points at Copper Creek can begin booking up to 11 months in advance.

April 19, 2017: New DVC members (no prior ownership) who purchase at Copper Creek can begin booking up to 11 months in advance. Sales to this group will open on April 5.

April 26. 2017: Reservations open to all DVC owners, subject to the normal 7 month window. On April 26, non-owners will have access to all available nights from the July 17 opening through November 26 (7 months from April 26.)


----------



## ottawagreg

We are going late June to early July (independence day in there), nine nights in 1 BR. The other post said CCV opens 07/17(?).  If so we won't be able move the ressie over there. 

Christmas trip is a studio, and I don't think there is much hope of switching to CCV with a 12/23 check in date. We don't fret about it. 

Going home at Easter for five nights and again for our first 1BR stay at VWL.We are counting ourselves blessed.  Back again in December. I am so happy construction is nearly over.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ottawagreg said:


> Christmas trip is a studio, and I don't think there is much hope of switching to CCV with a 12/23 check in date. We don't fret about it.
> .



I really wouldn't count it out.  There are not going to be a lot of points sold and not everyone wants to travel over Christmas.  I think there's a decent chance to make the switch.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary Stopher!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

We miss seeing you, *Stopher*, and* HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!*


----------



## DVC Jen

KAT4DISNEY said:


> April 26th booking will open to all DVC members for the 7 month window so that will still be a little ahead of the window for a December reservation.




Thank you


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Just learned on another thread that allears.net has some photos from the model.

http://allears.net/acc/g-copper-creek-villas.htm

Some nice details and overall appealing as rooms go - just not super "Wilderness" to me.  I don't care for the lighter wood on the cabinets and much of the furniture. I think it will be dated rather fast.  But I like the 2 bedside tables in the studio, the bed scarfs and many of the other details.  It's not what_ I _would have hoped would be done for rooms in WL but once again they forgot to ask me.    And Julie (@horselover ) you were not kidding about the color!  Griege, beige, gray and more griege!  Maybe on it's first refurb they'll find some other colors of paint.  

It keeps reminding me of VGF with woodsy touches via the rubbed bronze, arrows and headboards.


----------



## Starwind

And according to the resort map at All Ears ( http://allears.net/acc/ResortMaps/wilderness-lodge-map.pdf ) the designating smoking areas have moved.

Specifically, there is a new one "behind" Geyser Point.

The one that was near the entrance into the lobby area from the covered walkway to VWL and the buses is no longer there.  Instead there is one in the bushes by a corner of VWL.  Not sure if that is an error or not...

If anyone is visiting in the next while, could they please confirm if these changes are correct ?

Thanks ! 

SW


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just learned on another thread that allears.net has some photos from the model.
> 
> http://allears.net/acc/g-copper-creek-villas.htm
> 
> Some nice details and overall appealing as rooms go - just not super "Wilderness" to me.  I don't care for the lighter wood on the cabinets and much of the furniture. I think it will be dated rather fast.  But I like the 2 bedside tables in the studio, the bed scarfs and many of the other details.  It's not what_ I _would have hoped would be done for rooms in WL but once again they forgot to ask me.    And Julie (@horselover ) you were not kidding about the color!  Griege, beige, gray and more griege!  Maybe on it's first refurb they'll find some other colors of paint.
> 
> It keeps reminding me of VGF with woodsy touches via the rubbed bronze, arrows and headboards.


Wow. Lots of greige. Two-day-old-coffee-brewed-with-fluorinated- Florida-water-with-powdered-Cremora-stirred-in greige. We shall see in person next month.


----------



## DenLo

Did I miss this information here?  DH, wdrl, just noticed that the map with the brochure shows 2 BBQ pavilions, #13 on the map near the cabins on each side.


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just learned on another thread that allears.net has some photos from the model.
> 
> http://allears.net/acc/g-copper-creek-villas.htm
> 
> Some nice details and overall appealing as rooms go - just not super "Wilderness" to me.  I don't care for the lighter wood on the cabinets and much of the furniture. I think it will be dated rather fast.  But I like the 2 bedside tables in the studio, the bed scarfs and many of the other details.  It's not what_ I _would have hoped would be done for rooms in WL but once again they forgot to ask me.    And Julie (@horselover ) you were not kidding about the color!  Griege, beige, gray and more griege!  Maybe on it's first refurb they'll find some other colors of paint.
> 
> It keeps reminding me of VGF with woodsy touches via the rubbed bronze, arrows and headboards.



It's a lotta, lotta greige!  I have even more photos then what they showed if anyone still wants to see them.  I got home around dinner time & will be snowed in tomorrow so I should be able to post them if anyone wants to see.  There's a lot of pics floating around now so you may be on picture overload at this point.


----------



## got4boys

Here are the number of Copper Creek Villas and Cabins from Disney's Component Site Public Offering Statement.
*
Grand Villa* Vacation Homes (3 Bedroom/3 Bath) - *4*

*Two Bedroom* Vacation Home - *can be locked off* into One-Bedroom and Studio Vacation Homes (2 Bedroom/2 Bath) - *36*

*Two Bedroom* Vacation Home - *cannot be locked off* into One Bedroom and Studio Vacation Homes (2 Bedroom/2 Bath) - *56*

*Cabin* Vacation Home (2 Bedroom/2 Bath) - *26*

*One Bedroom* Vacation Home (1 Bedroom/1 Bath) - *20*

*Deluxe Studio* Vacation Home (1 Bedroom/1 Bath) - *42*


----------



## ArielSRL

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just learned on another thread that allears.net has some photos from the model.
> 
> http://allears.net/acc/g-copper-creek-villas.htm
> 
> Some nice details and overall appealing as rooms go - just not super "Wilderness" to me.  I don't care for the lighter wood on the cabinets and much of the furniture. I think it will be dated rather fast.  But I like the 2 bedside tables in the studio, the bed scarfs and many of the other details.  It's not what_ I _would have hoped would be done for rooms in WL but once again they forgot to ask me.    And Julie (@horselover ) you were not kidding about the color!  Griege, beige, gray and more griege!  Maybe on it's first refurb they'll find some other colors of paint.
> 
> It keeps reminding me of VGF with woodsy touches via the rubbed bronze, arrows and headboards.


I saw those earlier. There are definitely things I like, but yep, definitely things I don't like!


----------



## Starwind

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just learned on another thread that allears.net has some photos from the model.
> 
> http://allears.net/acc/g-copper-creek-villas.htm
> 
> Some nice details and overall appealing as rooms go - just not super "Wilderness" to me.  I don't care for the lighter wood on the cabinets and much of the furniture. I think it will be dated rather fast.  But I like the 2 bedside tables in the studio, the bed scarfs and many of the other details.  It's not what_ I _would have hoped would be done for rooms in WL but once again they forgot to ask me.    And Julie (@horselover ) you were not kidding about the color!  Griege, beige, gray and more griege!  Maybe on it's first refurb they'll find some other colors of paint.
> 
> It keeps reminding me of VGF with woodsy touches via the rubbed bronze, arrows and headboards.



so.....  where is the fridge in the 1 bedrooms ?  have yet to see it in a picture....

Thanks for the link !

SW


----------



## Starwind

horselover said:


> It's a lotta, lotta greige!  I have even more photos then what they showed if anyone still wants to see them.  I got home around dinner time & will be snowed in tomorrow so I should be able to post them if anyone wants to see.  There's a lot of pics floating around now so you may be on picture overload at this point.



More pics would be much appreciated ! And welcome to come home to after our day of snow-that-will-not-be-enough-to-shut-things-down-here-because-Canada...

Stay warm, safe and dry with the snow !

SW


----------



## DenLo

got4boys said:


> Here are the number of Copper Creek Villas and Cabins from Disney's Component Site Public Offering Statement.
> *
> Grand Villa* Vacation Homes (3 Bedroom/3 Bath) - *4*
> 
> *Two Bedroom* Vacation Home - *can be locked off* into One-Bedroom and Studio Vacation Homes (2 Bedroom/2 Bath) - *36*
> 
> *Two Bedroom* Vacation Home - *cannot be locked off* into One Bedroom and Studio Vacation Homes (2 Bedroom/2 Bath) - *56*
> 
> *Cabin* Vacation Home (2 Bedroom/2 Bath) - *26*
> 
> *One Bedroom* Vacation Home (1 Bedroom/1 Bath) - *20*
> 
> *Deluxe Studio* Vacation Home (1 Bedroom/1 Bath) - *42*



The POS actually spelled out these numbers?   That is a lot more studios than we hoped.  I am not surprised that there are only 4 GVs.


----------



## Lakegirl

DenLo said:


> Did I miss this information here?  DH, wdrl, just noticed that the map with the brochure shows 2 BBQ pavilions, #13 on the map near the cabins on each side.


That seems so out of the way???


----------



## ErinC

So many different wood tones in the rooms, but no color pops. I know somebody said that the couches aren't as light in color as they look, but I can't imagine that they will stay very clean looking for long. I'd still love to see more pics, but I'm still not impressed. All this furniture is so blah! Remember the themed room furniture they use to have made?This stuff looks like Home Depot closet do it yourself stuff.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DenLo said:


> The POS actually spelled out these numbers?   That is a lot more studios than we hoped.  I am not surprised that there are only 4 GVs.



I was thinking that the POS for each resort always has the number of units, doesn't it?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Starwind said:


> And according to the resort map at All Ears ( http://allears.net/acc/ResortMaps/wilderness-lodge-map.pdf ) the designating smoking areas have moved.
> 
> Specifically, there is a new one "behind" Geyser Point.
> 
> The one that was near the entrance into the lobby area from the covered walkway to VWL and the buses is no longer there.  Instead there is one in the bushes by a corner of VWL.  Not sure if that is an error or not...
> 
> If anyone is visiting in the next while, could they please confirm if these changes are correct ?
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> SW



That location at VWL is just outside the Carolwood room (is it still called that?).  There is a little patio area with seating.



DenLo said:


> Did I miss this information here?  DH, wdrl, just noticed that the map with the brochure shows 2 BBQ pavilions, #13 on the map near the cabins on each side.



Good catch and interesting.  So we're going from one very sad little grill shunted off into the woods to two entire pavilions?  



horselover said:


> It's a lotta, lotta greige!  I have even more photos then what they showed if anyone still wants to see them.  I got home around dinner time & will be snowed in tomorrow so I should be able to post them if anyone wants to see.  There's a lot of pics floating around now so you may be on picture overload at this point.



I'd enjoy more pictures!  The ones on allears are the only ones I've seen so far.  



Starwind said:


> so.....  where is the fridge in the 1 bedrooms ?  have yet to see it in a picture....
> 
> Thanks for the link !
> 
> SW



The floor plans show it across from the stove.  I haven't seen any pictures of it either though.


----------



## jimmytammy

Julie, would love to see your pics!


----------



## sleepydog25

Another vote for more pictures!  As for the fridge, as *KAT* mentions, it's directly across from the stove in that narrow, shotgun-style kitchen. I've only seen glimpses in a couple of pics, but the floor plans show it in that location.


----------



## horselover

Yes for sure the frig is across from the stove.  I'll try to get the pics up later today.  I really don't like the long narrow kitchen.


----------



## twinklebug

ErinC said:


> So many different wood tones in the rooms, but no color pops. I know somebody said that the couches aren't as light in color as they look, but I can't imagine that they will stay very clean looking for long. I'd still love to see more pics, but I'm still not impressed. All this furniture is so blah! Remember the themed room furniture they use to have made?This stuff looks like Home Depot closet do it yourself stuff.



Color would help. The only bit I'm seeing is in the geode design over the bathtub in the 1 br unit. (Yup, that tub looks like a challenge for anyone with a sore back or leg issues.)
I'm hoping to desensitize myself to the bland generic look through an overdose of images. However, someone truly missed the point of a resort hotel room. Most of us are looking for a different environment than we can create at home. This mishmash of woods, the out of place furniture... sorry, it just doesn't do anything for me. I want a well thought out cohesive look for my vacation destination.



KAT4DISNEY said:


> That location at VWL is just outside the Carolwood room (is it still called that?).  There is a little patio area with seating.



I think it's a decent location for smokers. Out of the rain, good seating. Curious where the smoker area for the hotel side is though. Can't imagine they have to walk all the way out to the Bar & Grill in the rain or at night.




KAT4DISNEY said:


> The floor plans show it across from the stove.  I haven't seen any pictures of it either though.



I'm disappointed in the final layout for the kitchen too. Even smaller campers have better layouts than this alley kitchen. Imagine trying to make dinner with people walking back and forth to and from the room entrance, bathroom and fridge. I really feel for those with little ones and worry a child will eventually be tripped over by an adult with something hot in hand. Could happen with any room design, but even more-so here.

Even if they didn't want to take inspiration from campers that have been on the market _since the 70s_, they could have looked next door at the cabins over in the Fort. Those kitchens turned out amazingly well for their size. The full sized stove was swapped for a 3 burner in-counter unit and a convection oven/microwave combo over it.


----------



## DVC Jen

I can sum up my thoughts on the decor in one simple word - blech!


----------



## DenLo

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I was thinking that the POS for each resort always has the number of units, doesn't it?



I was surprised that it would show the villas versus units.  Makes me want to request CCVs POS.   But that usually takes weeks unless you are buying.  Maybe when we tour the models we will ask for a POS and hope they give us one.


----------



## twinklebug

I laugh every time someone uses the acronym "POS". In my company it means something entirely different than what it means here.
If you can't figure it out, think Piece of ___ when we're talking about antiquated software ... which reminds me, Happy Pi Day! to my fellow groupie geeks.


----------



## Dean Marino

Yup - musical smoking locations continue.....  Parks, and Resorts.  Bad me - I TRY to comply, but the damn things move faster than Buzz Lightyear .

Now - regarding the new cabins..... WL will just HAVE to establish DSLs for the end row cabins.  They don't HAVE to.... they could just choose to set the trees on fire .
Betting they will do so, in lieu of employing "smoking police" .


----------



## horselover

Picture time!  You said you wanted 'em so you got 'em!       There will probably be some repeats of things you've already seen but I'd like to think I took some photos that only a groupie would think to take.  You'll know them when you see them.  I'll probably have to split this into at least 2 posts.

Lets start with the studio.


----------



## horselover

Sorry I have no idea why some of these are showing up as duplicates!

The bureau wasn't as bad in person.  Not as bright as I was expecting but I still don't like it that much.


----------



## horselover

Moving on to the 1 BR.


----------



## aleh021

horselover said:


> Picture time!  You said you wanted 'em so you got 'em!       There will probably be some repeats of things you've already seen but I'd like to think I took some photos that only a groupie would think to take.  You'll know them when you see them.  I'll probably have to split this into at least 2 posts.
> 
> Lets start with the studio.
> View attachment 225652 View attachment 225653 View attachment 225654 View attachment 225656 View attachment 225657 View attachment 225658 View attachment 225659
> 
> 
> View attachment 225651 View attachment 225652 View attachment 225653 View attachment 225654
> 
> View attachment 225651 View attachment 225652



I don't hate it...but I don't love it? Not sure to be honest...I guess maybe if I see it in person it would/could change my mind? But after Poly & VGF I thought they would take it a step higher with this one?


----------



## horselover




----------



## horselover




----------



## aleh021

horselover said:


> View attachment 225663 View attachment 225663 View attachment 225664 View attachment 225665 View attachment 225666 View attachment 225667 View attachment 225668 View attachment 225663



I do love that dining table. Looks like it can seat more people then other 1 bedroom resorts!


----------



## horselover




----------



## horselover

And this one I have to post separately just so I can comment on it.

Boulder lamp.  Really?      How about a nice tree lamp.


----------



## horselover

aleh021 said:


> I do love that dining table. Looks like it can seat more people then other 1 bedroom resorts!



I couldn't figure out how to comment on each photo without messing them up.  The table was very nice.  The drawer under the bench pulls out for storage.  I have to say there was a ton of storage space in the 1 BR as well as lots & lots of outlets & USB chargers.  I wish they'd bring back clocks.

I wish I had some pics of Geyser Point to share but as I mentioned after having 2 Cascadia(n?) Sangrias I forgot all about the pictures!


----------



## sleepydog25

Thanks, *Horsey*! 

Likes: Inlaid floor in 1BR; hooks for gear; headboards; inlaid door; totem print; bed throws; lamps/sconces

Dislikes: color scheme; kitchen layout; seating for six when only four allowed in the room; that dresser; hodgepodge style that juxtaposes various themes, e.g., there are modern pulls and cabinet doors in light brown sitting right next to Craftsman cabinet doors that seem to be a gray-green (aka greige)--is it modern? is it Lodge-y? They don't succeed at either.  Edited to add:  that lamp. . .oh. . .my. . .


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> Thanks, *Horsey*!
> 
> Likes: Inlaid floor in 1BR; hooks for gear; headboards; inlaid door; totem print; bed throws; lamps/sconces
> 
> Dislikes: color scheme; kitchen layout; seating for six when only four allowed in the room; that dresser; hodgepodge style that juxtaposes various themes, e.g., there are modern pulls and cabinet doors in light brown sitting right next to Craftsman cabinet doors that seem to be a gray-green (aka greige)--is it modern? is it Lodge-y? They don't succeed at either.  Edited to add:  that lamp. . .oh. . .my. . .



I loved the inlaid floor too.  That's why I took the pic.  I hate the kitchen & the greige color scheme.

You like the boulder lamp?


----------



## Flossbolna

Great pictures, thanks for posting them!! I actually really love those rooms and would love to stay in them. Yes, I think the modern wilderness theme is a bit lazy, but looking at all the DVC rooms, those really appeal to me over others (SSR, OKW, BCV). I think AKV and Poly are better, but otherwise these just fit in with others. And if we talk about ugly bureaus, that white thing they put in the BWV studios is still the most hideous piece of furniture I have ever seen!!!



horselover said:


> as well as lots & lots of outlets & USB chargers



Yes, at the DVC Annual Meeting, Ken Pottrock kept telling us that they have listened to the DVC members and all new reforms will have more outlets as well as USB outlets. He kept talking about USB outlets as if it were the greatest invention ever...


----------



## Flossbolna

I like the boulder lamp even. However, shouldn't they get a copper lamp and we ought to get the boulder lamp. We are the ones that are called BOULDER Ridge now. At least give us unique things that go with that stupid name!!!!


----------



## horselover

Flossbolna said:


> Great pictures, thanks for posting them!! I actually really love those rooms and would love to stay in them. Yes, I think the modern wilderness theme is a bit lazy, but looking at all the DVC rooms, those really appeal to me over others (SSR, OKW, BCV). I think AKV and Poly are better, but otherwise these just fit in with others. And if we talk about ugly bureaus, that white thing they put in the BWV studios is still the most hideous piece of furniture I have ever seen!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, at the DVC Annual Meeting, Ken Pottrock kept telling us that they have listened to the DVC members and all new reforms will have more outlets as well as USB outlets. He kept talking about USB outlets as if it were the greatest invention ever...



I'm glad you like them.  I'm sure they'll appeal to a lot of people they just don't happen to be my taste.  I'll be content staying at VWL but if I can't get in there I certainly wouldn't have a problem staying at CCV.  The 1 BRs do have some things I like but that kitchen is a no for me.  We do use the kitchen when it's the four of us.  I can't imagine trying to make food with people walking behind.  It's just not a good layout.  I like the layout at BLT actually all the other 1 BRs.  I like an open style not a galley.

Does Ken have something against clocks?     I really cannot figure out why they removed clocks from all the rooms.    



Flossbolna said:


> I like the boulder lamp even. However, shouldn't they get a copper lamp and we ought to get the boulder lamp. We are the ones that are called BOULDER Ridge now. At least give us unique things that go with that stupid name!!!!



Good point!  I should be thankful they're at CCV & not VWL!


----------



## aleh021

horselover said:


> And this one I have to post separately just so I can comment on it.
> 
> Boulder lamp.  Really?      How about a nice tree lamp.
> 
> View attachment 225689



Haha now this is something else.


----------



## tea pot

Thanks so much for posting the pictures Horselover


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thanks for the pictures Julie!!!  

Sleepy - that table also serves for 8 if it's booked as a 2BR lockoff.  I get amused when we book a 1BR and get 8 or 9 place settings but they really couldn't move things in and out depending on if it's booked as a 1BR or a 2BR.  



horselover said:


> And this one I have to post separately just so I can comment on it.
> 
> Boulder lamp.  Really?      How about a nice tree lamp.
> 
> View attachment 225689



Oh - I laughed out loud when I got to this.  As I was scrolling thru I saw the lamp and thought "wow - now we get egg rock lamps for 'wilderness'".  So I was just as impressed as you!  

Some nice things but so many times I'm thinking - where's the color?!  Is the couch in the 1BR a queen pullout?  It looks so small - more like a double.

I also was crossing my fingers for a clock to show up in the bedroom picture.  I took a picture of the one at VGC in January - I was far more happy to see a clock on a bedside table than one should be!  

The next thing I'd love to know - how was the campfire sing-a-long?!


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thanks for the pictures Julie!!!
> 
> Sleepy - that table also serves for 8 if it's booked as a 2BR lockoff.  I get amused when we book a 1BR and get 8 or 9 place settings but they really couldn't move things in and out depending on if it's booked as a 1BR or a 2BR.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - I laughed out loud when I got to this.  As I was scrolling thru I saw the lamp and thought "wow - now we get egg rock lamps for 'wilderness'".  So I was just as impressed as you!
> 
> Some nice things but so many times I'm thinking - where's the color?!  Is the couch in the 1BR a queen pullout?  It looks so small - more like a double.
> 
> I also was crossing my fingers for a clock to show up in the bedroom picture.  I took a picture of the one at VGC in January - I was far more happy to see a clock on a bedside table than one should be!
> 
> The next thing I'd love to know - how was the campfire sing-a-long?!



Pretty sure I heard the guide say the pull out was a double but I didn't ask about it myself so I'm not 100% sure.

I was saved from the singalong!     I had some friends that did the tour scheduled before mine.  They waited for me & we left immediately after I was done & headed to TOWL.  Much more enjoyable!        They had a guitar player in a cowboy hat but I didn't hear anyone actually singing.  They were toasting marshmallows too but I left in favor of booze.


----------



## TCRAIG

horselover said:


> And this one I have to post separately just so I can comment on it.
> 
> Boulder lamp.  Really?      How about a nice tree lamp.
> 
> View attachment 225689


Ha - looks more like a great big dumpling than a boulder (I must be hungry)...


----------



## twinklebug

Thank you for the pics Julie! They show so much more detail than the others I've seen. 

I like the raised coffee table and would like to see more of these put into use in the DVC units across the property. Could come in handy for when those tables are folded away under a bed.
Also nice are the wall decor. Seeing the totems from the main lobby and the mirror were both nice surprises.
And this "little" guy from Brother Bear fits right in with the groupie theme:


On their own, each part of the room looks like they tried to make it nice (within budget). But, all together it has a disconnected look. I have to wonder if the designers ever stepped back and looked at the overall picture. This is why when WL & VWL were first designed the architect himself had specific patterns and furnishings he wanted to be used. He knew that if he left it up to Disney they'd come up with this ... um... "unique" design. (RIP Peter, you were very much needed on this one.)

The boulder lamp is something else, hehe. It reminds me of a giant sized wad of chewed chewing gum. 

Complaints about furniture and colors, I still have, but I'm willing to tough it out and be a guinea pig for testing a 1 bedroom unit if anyone is offering  Uh, No? Well then, I'll just have to really rough it and go for a cabin. (_dreaming_)


----------



## Granny

Julie...thanks for taking the time to post the pictures.  They are by far the best ones I've seen yet of the CCV villas.

I actually like most of the decor and especially the inlaid floor pattern that ties directly into the main lobby floor at WL.   There are more theming touches at CCV than our refurbed VWL villas.  

And when I saw the coffee table in the studio open into a desk, I'm thinking "That's really cool"!  But then it appears that the coffee table in the 1BR doesn't do that?  So I'm thinking "That's really dumb".  I do tend to be on a laptop on the coffee table on most trips but we don't book studios so I guess this is something I'll never see.  But for the studio people, I think that is a very nice little addition.


----------



## Collievet

First, I'm so glad to have found your thread. I've loved the WL since it opened way back when and have stayed zillions of times. We've been saving up for years to be able to purchase without financing and have our tour set up for April. I really appreciate the pictures you've posted as my hubby won't be joining me for the tour. I'm going to do some VR uploads for him, not sure if I can post those in the future for everyone. Depending, we may either buy CCV or go with a resale for the older villas (we've never stayed there, but have always wanted to)--talk about a HUGE decision!!! So a few questions for y'all:
--do you find that the original villas are a bit too far from the lobby and Roaring Forks?
--what is a POS for the tour?...my definition jives waaay out of context (back to the software comment, but this time in vet med!)
--do you find it hard to book when you're in a pinch, maybe 30 days out?
--how often do the redo the decor? I know the general lodge rooms are done about every 10 yrs (and I have all the original room furniture!!!)

And for those of you wondering about clocks, we stayed at the concierge level in Feb and asked as well. The response was that so many people use their cell phones now, they've removed the clocks from ALL rooms; however, if you really want one, they still have them available, so just ask. I had them set one up for me because I can't see squat at night without my contacts!

Thanks all!!! : )


----------



## Dean Marino

GREAT photos of the new DVC....

No WAY we are buying into that thing.  Just us - we've BEEN to Northwest Lodges.  That is not a Northwest Lodge.  It's a Howard Johnsons.

GOOD news?  The entire South Wing of the Lodge will now hit Villa Rental Prices.... The WL will be able to exit from it's perpetual 35% discount cycle.....


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Collievet said:


> First, I'm so glad to have found your thread. I've loved the WL since it opened way back when and have stayed zillions of times. We've been saving up for years to be able to purchase without financing and have our tour set up for April. I really appreciate the pictures you've posted as my hubby won't be joining me for the tour. I'm going to do some VR uploads for him, not sure if I can post those in the future for everyone. Depending, we may either buy CCV or go with a resale for the older villas (we've never stayed there, but have always wanted to)--talk about a HUGE decision!!! So a few questions for y'all:
> --do you find that the original villas are a bit too far from the lobby and Roaring Forks?
> --what is a POS for the tour?...my definition jives waaay out of context (back to the software comment, but this time in vet med!)
> --do you find it hard to book when you're in a pinch, maybe 30 days out?
> --how often do the redo the decor? I know the general lodge rooms are done about every 10 yrs (and I have all the original room furniture!!!)
> 
> And for those of you wondering about clocks, we stayed at the concierge level in Feb and asked as well. The response was that so many people use their cell phones now, they've removed the clocks from ALL rooms; however, if you really want one, they still have them available, so just ask. I had them set one up for me because I can't see squat at night without my contacts!
> 
> Thanks all!!! : )



Personally I don't find it too far but I'm one who will park a ways out in a parking lot.    Walking around a place That enjoy doesn't bother me at all but not everyone wants to walk more.

The POS that was mentioned is the Public Offering Statement that is done for each resort.  It gives all the details you'd ever want to know about the piece of real estate you are buying.

DVC isn't the greatest if you can't book months in advance but the time of year you plan to go can make a big difference as well as the length of stay.  A late booking like 30 days may most likely mean you'd have to move between resorts.  Also SSR is the largest resort and the one most likely to have inventory the longest.  I really wouldn't recommend buying the timeshare if booking a month in advance was going to be the normal thing.  It could get frustrating.  And if you couldn't book between 11 and 7 months then you should buy the most economical resort because booking 7 months or less means it doesn't matter where you own.

DVC was not redoing resorts very frequently - I think it was a 20 or 25 year schedule.  But they announced they are reducing that time however I don't recall exactly.  Hopefully someone else will recall but there will be soft goods refurbished that will be more often and the the full refurbs maybe every 10-12 years?

On the clocks - they also claimed it was going with the industry standard.  Whether people use their phones or not shouldn't matter IMO.  I have yet to stay at another hotel that doesn't have a clock - except Vegas.  And then they had a tablet for the replacement.  I think Disney missed that part of the equation for "industry standard" or else they're still working on installing tablets in all the rooms.


----------



## wdrl

Thanks for the photo tour @horselover.  I like the overall look of the villas.


----------



## horselover

Thanks everyone for the nice comments on my photos.  Glad they were helpful.   I did try to think about what would my groupie friends want to see when I was taking them.

Now if only I had some GP photos.


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

Seeing the new pics, I like it more than I initially did. You'd think in Disney's advertising they'd show off more of the nicer touches. Still not a fan of the light wood furniture, but that's mostly personal taste. But I still won't be buying. I had really hoped for sleeping 5 in the 1 bedroom.


----------



## aoconnor

horselover said:


> Picture time!  You said you wanted 'em so you got 'em!       There will probably be some repeats of things you've already seen but I'd like to think I took some photos that only a groupie would think to take.  You'll know them when you see them.  I'll probably have to split this into at least 2 posts.
> 
> Lets start with the studio.
> View attachment 225652 View attachment 225653 View attachment 225654 View attachment 225656 View attachment 225657 View attachment 225658 View attachment 225659
> 
> 
> View attachment 225651 View attachment 225652 View attachment 225653 View attachment 225654
> 
> View attachment 225651 View attachment 225652



It's... not quite as bad as I thought. I feel like a little bit darker paint, maybe even with a greenish hue or something, would go a long way to make it feel cozier. That light paint combined with the modern decor just makes it feel like a mass market apartment.

I do like that the kitchenette in the studio is open to the room on one side, it always seems cramped when it's walled in. Definitely not a fan of the galley style kitchen in the 1 bedroom.

If the pull out couch is really only a double that is a major downgrade, especially since they didn't throw in a sleeper chair or murphy bed.


----------



## Starwind

horselover said:


> I couldn't figure out how to comment on each photo without messing them up.  The table was very nice.  The drawer under the bench pulls out for storage.  I have to say there was a ton of storage space in the 1 BR as well as lots & lots of outlets & USB chargers.  I wish they'd bring back clocks.
> 
> I wish I had some pics of Geyser Point to share but as I mentioned after having 2 Cascadia(n?) Sangrias I forgot all about the pictures!



Thank you so much for all the pictures ! 

SW


----------



## bobbiwoz

I will be doing the tour next Wedesday!


----------



## Collievet

Thanks KAT4DISNEY! I agree about the walking--I don't care because it's my "home" and where my bp goes waaay down, but my husband is an amputee and the less walking, the better. Plus I figured it might be easier to corral the kids too. 

It's actually rare we book 30 days out, but occasionally just get that "have to go to Disney" mood and fix it up if I can around kiddos' schedule. Typically we go around my annual convention, so that's an end of Jan or early Feb stay for us. So maybe twice a year visits (three if I can spring for it). Thinking we may do 75 to 100 points to start, but after looking at the pictures, I am wondering about the bed size. The studio main bed looks like a queen vs. 1 bedroom looking like a king? And the pull out sofa looks smaller in the studio as well. Anyone know if this is the case?


----------



## sleepydog25

Collievet said:


> First, I'm so glad to have found your thread. I've loved the WL since it opened way back when and have stayed zillions of times. We've been saving up for years to be able to purchase without financing and have our tour set up for April. I really appreciate the pictures you've posted as my hubby won't be joining me for the tour. I'm going to do some VR uploads for him, not sure if I can post those in the future for everyone. Depending, we may either buy CCV or go with a resale for the older villas (we've never stayed there, but have always wanted to)--talk about a HUGE decision!!! So a few questions for y'all:
> --do you find that the original villas are a bit too far from the lobby and Roaring Forks?
> --what is a POS for the tour?...my definition jives waaay out of context (back to the software comment, but this time in vet med!)
> --do you find it hard to book when you're in a pinch, maybe 30 days out?
> --how often do the redo the decor? I know the general lodge rooms are done about every 10 yrs (and I have all the original room furniture!!!)
> 
> And for those of you wondering about clocks, we stayed at the concierge level in Feb and asked as well. The response was that so many people use their cell phones now, they've removed the clocks from ALL rooms; however, if you really want one, they still have them available, so just ask. I had them set one up for me because I can't see squat at night without my contacts!
> 
> Thanks all!!! : )


First, welcome to the Groupies. . .and that goes for all the recent posters! We've seen a lot of new (or relatively new) posts from folks, and we're always glad to have them. If anyone of you wish to be included on the Page 1 trip log or birthday log, just PM me or *KAT4DISNEY*, respectively. Otherwise, pull up a rocker, grab your favorite libation, and sit a spell.  To specifically answer your questions (though *KAT* did a great job already), the VWL rooms aren't far at all--maybe three minutes to the lobby and four to Roaring Forks. Booking within 30 days isn't going to be easy--DVC ownership largely means being able to plan at least 7 months out in most cases.  There are exceptions, but you'll be scrambling as a general rule. DVC ownership has been wonderful for us, but keep in mind that each resort has its own life of contract. Thus, if you buy resale vs. direct, then you'll usually be getting resorts with far less years than, say, CCVC will have.  For example, if you were to buy VWL resale, then you'll only get another 25 years on the contract.  While that works for us, it might not for others. CCVC will give you a contract that lasts until 2067, but it would require spending $170 per point, give or take.  Just do your research before you buy.   Again, welcome!!


----------



## Starwind

The DVC website describes the bed configurations as:


Deluxe Studio
View Floor Plans- Modal
Views of Pool, Bay Lake, Woodlands, Courtyard, Disney's Wilderness Lodge or Boulder Ridge Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge
1 queen-size bed, 1 queen-size sleeper sofa 
Sleeps Up to 4

1-Bedroom Villa
View Floor Plans- Modal
Views of Pool, Bay Lake, Woodlands, Courtyard, Disney's Wilderness Lodge or Boulder Ridge Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge
1 king-size bed, 1 queen-size sleeper sofa
Sleeps Up to 4

2-Bedroom Villa
View Floor Plans- Modal
Views of Pool, Bay Lake, Woodlands, Courtyard, Disney's Wilderness Lodge or Boulder Ridge Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge
1 king-size bed, 2 queen-size beds, 1 queen-size sleeper sofa
Sleeps Up to 8

....


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> View attachment 225684



So what is up with a little stool as a desk chair?

And on a note from further above I was just noticing that the Master bedroom has 2 telephones plus there's a telephone out in the main room......but no bedside clock.  Doesn't everyone use their cell phone?


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> So what is up with a little stool as a desk chair?


That's a desk?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> That's a desk?



  Good point!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Julie, you do know what us groupies are looking for!  I like a few of the pictures on the wall, maybe a rug I saw and the inlay in floor of 1 bed is a nice touch.  But it stops promptly for me at this point of likability.  As a cabinet builder, I can tell you, the cabinets are about as cheap a cabinet you will find.  If they would have continued the shaker style door all around would have made a nice touch.  Instead, the cheap tannish look they went with is same as you can buy at office depot.  I am not reserving judgement on what the pictures tell me, they really fouled up IMO. Hopefully, when the refurb comes around they will heed our(and I feel sure many others)dislike overall and do better.   

I understand the need for modernizing, heck, I like the bells and whistles myself that make life easier on vacation.  But the decor is the killer for me.  This is where they fail miserably.  As twinklebug mentioned, Peter Dominicks influence was needed badly here! 

Speaking of Peter Dominick, I remember Ranger Stan speaking of him fondly upon meeting him several times as he visited often to the Lodge over the years.  Stan got misty eyed speaking about how they spoke often of going fishing together as they were both avid fisherman.  Stan said Peters next visit to the area was supposed to be a planned fishing excursion, but Peter passed away before he made the trip.  Stan thought the world of him and he talked of how much Dominick loved the Lodge.


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Julie, you do know what us groupies are looking for!  I like a few of the pictures on the wall, maybe a rug I saw and the inlay in floor of 1 bed is a nice touch.  But it stops promptly for me at this point of likability.  As a cabinet builder, I can tell you, the cabinets are about as cheap a cabinet you will find.  If they would have continued the shaker style door all around would have made a nice touch.  Instead, the cheap tannish look they went with is same as you can buy at office depot.  I am not reserving judgement on what the pictures tell me, they really fouled up IMO. Hopefully, when the refurb comes around they will heed our(and I feel sure many others)dislike overall and do better.
> 
> I understand the need for modernizing, heck, I like the bells and whistles myself that make life easier on vacation.  But the decor is the killer for me.  This is where they fail miserably.  As twinklebug mentioned, Peter Dominicks influence was needed badly here!
> 
> Speaking of Peter Dominick, I remember Ranger Stan speaking of him fondly upon meeting him several times as he visited often to the Lodge over the years.  Stan got misty eyed speaking about how they spoke often of going fishing together as they were both avid fisherman.  Stan said Peters next visit to the area was supposed to be a planned fishing excursion, but Peter passed away before he made the trip.  Stan thought the world of him and he talked of how much Dominick loved the Lodge.



Thank you for your perspective as a builder Jimmy.  I too thought all the furniture & cabinets looked cheap but I'm not a builder so what do I know.  It's interesting that they chose to install granite for counter tops but then went the cheap route for cabinets.      I do love the inlay in the floor.  That's my favorite touch in the 1 BR.  The walk in shower is nice too.  The tub is pretty but doesn't seem very practical & I don't take baths at Disney so it's a waste for me.  As others have said I think they could have done so much more with this new "enhanced story" they're trying to get us to buy, but they didn't.  Sadly that seems to be the new trend at WDW.

So changing the subject.  Anyone going to see Beauty & the Beast this weekend?  I'm going Friday afternoon unless something comes up.  I can't wait to see it!


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> So what is up with a little stool as a desk chair?
> 
> And on a note from further above I was just noticing that the Master bedroom has 2 telephones plus there's a telephone out in the main room......but no bedside clock.  Doesn't everyone use their cell phone?


Sooooo, three phones which no one uses but no clocks which people actually do use.  Makes sense.  

*JT*:  Thanks for the expert opinion!  I knew there was something hinky with the cabinetry, and your comments are spot on. Somewhere, somehow Disney saved money with this hodgepodge approach.


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Thank you so much for sharing such detailed photos!  I still don't like it, just my opinion.  I hate that they went modern on the fixtures instead of themed.  I miss those lantern lights they used to have.  Those are the touches I really appreciated and miss.  Oh and as someone with a 1 year old, I still don't understand a family resort making rooms with no tub as a non-bookable category.


----------



## horselover

I have to share this here too.  It's just too funny not to share.  I cracked up.  Worth a watch. 

Beauty & the Beast - The Crosswalk Edition.


----------



## DenLo

Thank you @horselover for all the photos of the CCV models.  I love all the details you supplied.  Someone mentioned using the coffee table in the living room as a desk--I would never have thought of that.  That is what we use the table for.  I like all the little touches.  And I agree with whoever posted that the rock lamp should be in Boulder Ridge and CCV should have something in copper. 

But the only thing I was confused about was the wall print of a geodic slice, that was in the bathroom and the bedroom.  Is that the wall area between the two rooms?  Or are there two prints of that in one villa?

I guess I will get used to the dresser in the studio, but I have to admit right now I keep wishing they had just used the arrow drawer pulls and stuck to one color for the drawers.


----------



## horselover

DenLo said:


> Thank you @horselover for all the photos of the CCV models.  I love all the details you supplied.  Someone mentioned using the coffee table in the living room as a desk--I would never have thought of that.  That is what we use the table for.  I like all the little touches.  And I agree with whoever posted that the rock lamp should be in Boulder Ridge and CCV should have something in copper.
> 
> But the only thing I was confused about was the wall print of a geodic slice, that was in the bathroom and the bedroom.  Is that the wall area between the two rooms?  Or are there two prints of that in one villa?
> 
> I guess I will get used to the dresser in the studio, but I have to admit right now I keep wishing they had just used the arrow drawer pulls and stuck to one color for the drawers.



I had to go back & look at the photos to refresh my memory.  Yes, the geodic slice picture is in the bathroom & the master bedroom.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> I had to go back & look at the photos to refresh my memory.  Yes, the geodic slice picture is in the bathroom & the master bedroom.



It's kind of a stained glass window between the bedroom and bathroom isn't it?  So it would let some light thru to the bathroom but doesn't open to the bedroom.


----------



## jimmytammy

Well the day has arrived!  We pull out in just a few to head to Clermont, FL to stay with friends(Brad n Tearsa for those folks who know them from a few groupie meets)tonight until Sun., then we head to SSR until Thurs.  Our whole idea of going to FL was for Spring Training games only and a long weekend.  Well, thanks to DVC, that changed(no surprise there).  We had originally planned on leaving next Wed., stay at Brad n Tearsa's, see Braves-Tigers at WDW, then Tigers-Braves in Lakeland, then head home Sat.  Well, change came again!
We decided to extend by a night as Nightranger will be at Epcot Sat night and that merited an extra day for me

So I will be reporting in from sunny FL over the next few days(and I am ready for it, cause its been quite chilly round my house he last few days)


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Well the day has arrived!  We pull out in just a few to head to Clermont, FL to stay with friends(Brad n Tearsa for those folks who know them from a few groupie meets)tonight until Sun., then we head to SSR until Thurs.  Our whole idea of going to FL was for Spring Training games only and a long weekend.  Well, thanks to DVC, that changed(no surprise there).  We had originally planned on leaving next Wed., stay at Brad n Tearsa's, see Braves-Tigers at WDW, then Tigers-Braves in Lakeland, then head home Sat.  Well, change came again!
> We decided to extend by a night as Nightranger will be at Epcot Sat night and that merited an extra day for me
> 
> So I will be reporting in from sunny FL over the next few days(and I am ready for it, cause its been quite chilly round my house he last few days)



Have a great trip JT!


----------



## TCRAIG

jimmytammy said:


> Well the day has arrived!  We pull out in just a few to head to Clermont, FL to stay with friends(Brad n Tearsa for those folks who know them from a few groupie meets)tonight until Sun., then we head to SSR until Thurs.  Our whole idea of going to FL was for Spring Training games only and a long weekend.  Well, thanks to DVC, that changed(no surprise there).  We had originally planned on leaving next Wed., stay at Brad n Tearsa's, see Braves-Tigers at WDW, then Tigers-Braves in Lakeland, then head home Sat.  Well, change came again!
> We decided to extend by a night as Nightranger will be at Epcot Sat night and that merited an extra day for me
> 
> So I will be reporting in from sunny FL over the next few days(and I am ready for it, cause its been quite chilly round my house he last few days)


Have a Safe Trip!!!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> So I will be reporting in from sunny FL over the next few days(and I am ready for it, cause its been quite chilly round my house he last few days)




Godspeed, *Jimmy*.  Safe travels.


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> I have to share this here too.  It's just too funny not to share.  I cracked up.  Worth a watch.
> 
> Beauty & the Beast - The Crosswalk Edition.



Okay, this is 10 minutes long but it is hilarious!  Thanks for posting, Julie!


----------



## DenLo

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It's kind of a stained glass window between the bedroom and bathroom isn't it?  So it would let some light thru to the bathroom but doesn't open to the bedroom.



It would be pretty, but I think I would have preferred a solid wall between the MBR and bathroom.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Well the day has arrived!  We pull out in just a few to head to Clermont, FL to stay with friends(Brad n Tearsa for those folks who know them from a few groupie meets)tonight until Sun., then we head to SSR until Thurs.  Our whole idea of going to FL was for Spring Training games only and a long weekend.  Well, thanks to DVC, that changed(no surprise there).  We had originally planned on leaving next Wed., stay at Brad n Tearsa's, see Braves-Tigers at WDW, then Tigers-Braves in Lakeland, then head home Sat.  Well, change came again!
> We decided to extend by a night as Nightranger will be at Epcot Sat night and that merited an extra day for me
> 
> So I will be reporting in from sunny FL over the next few days(and I am ready for it, cause its been quite chilly round my house he last few days)



Safe travels and have a wonderful time!!!



DenLo said:


> It would be pretty, but I think I would have preferred a solid wall between the MBR and bathroom.



I like the _idea_ although I actually _*really*_ like the shutters between the rooms.   I for one don't care for what I saw at BCV where they took out the opening and this isn't much better but it should at least allow in some light.

Guess that's another thing for a list to write to DVC that I like - features that are there and appreciated as they seem bent on taking any expressed dislikes more into account than considering that people are not as likely to express the positives for things that already are in the rooms.  

But I don't mind that they change in future rooms - as people buying in will know what they are getting.  It gives a choice for everyone.


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It's kind of a stained glass window between the bedroom and bathroom isn't it?  So it would let some light thru to the bathroom but doesn't open to the bedroom.



You know I don't know.  From the way it looked in person it didn't appear to be a stained glass window.  It looked like a picture hanging on a solid wall.  I guess it could be stained glass.  Hard to say since there was no natural light coming through from the balcony.  I'm really kind of thinking it's just a picture though.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> You know I don't know.  From the way it looked in person it didn't appear to be a stained glass window.  It looked like a picture hanging on a solid wall.  I guess it could be stained glass.  Hard to say since there was no natural light coming through from the balcony.  I'm really kind of thinking it's just a picture though.



If you look closely Julie you can see that it's inset from both sides so something in the middle - also it's a bit reflective with light and is a mirror image from one side to the next.  I feel like somebody else somewhere said it was glass.


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> If you look closely Julie you can see that it's inset from both sides so something in the middle - also it's a bit reflective with light and is a mirror image from one side to the next.  I feel like somebody else somewhere said it was glass.



You could very well be right Kathy.  It looked like a wall but with no natural light in the room it was hard to tell.  Does seem strange they'd put the exact same pictures on both walls.


----------



## twokats

JT Have a safe trip and a good holiday


----------



## stopher1

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Oh @stopher1  - are you here?
> Just wanted to wish you a *Happy Anniversary!!!*
> Hope things are going well!


Hi, Kat!  Thank you.  

Things are well.  It's been a long time since I last posted.  Doing well, thank you.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

stopher1 said:


> Hi, Kat!  Thank you.
> 
> Things are well.  It's been a long time since I last posted.  Doing well, thank you.



Hi Christopher!  Nice to see you and glad things are going well!


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

So I have to share:  When the new Copper Creek booklet came in the mail we put it on the coffee table and our DS1 has since mixed it in with his books.  Now when he wants to read, he brings that along with his regulars to read through.  Since he is only 1 we made up words "look at the kids reading in the tent" "Oh what a nice fireplace in the cabin" etc.  His first trip can't get here soon enough.


----------



## horselover

stopher1 said:


> Hi, Kat!  Thank you.
> 
> Things are well.  It's been a long time since I last posted.  Doing well, thank you.



Hey Christopher!  Nice to see you pop in.


----------



## twinklebug

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> So I have to share:  When the new Copper Creek booklet came in the mail we put it on the coffee table and our DS1 has since mixed it in with his books.  Now when he wants to read, he brings that along with his regulars to read through.  Since he is only 1 we made up words "look at the kids reading in the tent" "Oh what a nice fireplace in the cabin" etc.  His first trip can't get here soon enough.


Oh, now you've done it. Now you're going to need more points, and CCC ones at that, otherwise you're in for years and years of "Where's the fireplace?"


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey *Stopher*!  Glad too see you

Made it safely(thanks for all the well wishes folks, very much appreciated)around 4:30pm yesterday,  went to a great lakeside Tiki Bar type restaurant, ate fried grouper on a caesar salad(wow that was some good grouper)and came back to Brad n Tearsa's, chilled out and hit the bed at 8:30

So, today, we ate lunch at a very nice tea room, then Brad, Capt. D and I went to a disc golf course where Brad gave first time instructions to a young family, who seemed to really take too it.  The dad is an engineer at Universal(works on roller coasters)and told me he has to hit the coasters first to make sure everything is ok(in other words, he is a guinea pig too).  Cool meeting him

So I had my 1st(and hope last)close encounter with a gator.  Huge lake found my disc, well the gator found it too.  As I approached I was thinking whats the chance a gator is nearby, well I found out when he viciously speed away from right beside my disc laying in the water about 5 ft in.  Too close for comfort


----------



## Dean Marino

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> So I have to share:  When the new Copper Creek booklet came in the mail we put it on the coffee table and our DS1 has since mixed it in with his books.  Now when he wants to read, he brings that along with his regulars to read through.  Since he is only 1 we made up words "look at the kids reading in the tent" "Oh what a nice fireplace in the cabin" etc.  His first trip can't get here soon enough.


Gotta confess - Sandy and I tossed that thing into the trash .


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Hey *Stopher*!  Glad too see you
> 
> Made it safely(thanks for all the well wishes folks, very much appreciated)around 4:30pm yesterday,  went to a great lakeside Tiki Bar type restaurant, ate fried grouper on a caesar salad(wow that was some good grouper)and came back to Brad n Tearsa's, chilled out and hit the bed at 8:30
> 
> So, today, we ate lunch at a very nice tea room, then Brad, Capt. D and I went to a disc golf course where Brad gave first time instructions to a young family, who seemed to really take too it.  The dad is an engineer at Universal(works on roller coasters)and told me he has to hit the coasters first to make sure everything is ok(in other words, he is a guinea pig too).  Cool meeting him
> 
> So I had my 1st(and hope last)close encounter with a gator.  Huge lake found my disc, well the gator found it too.  As I approached I was thinking whats the chance a gator is nearby, well I found out when he viciously speed away from right beside my disc laying in the water about 5 ft in.  Too close for comfort


Yikes!  All we have here on our course (golf) are geese. 



APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> So I have to share:  When the new Copper Creek booklet came in the mail we put it on the coffee table and our DS1 has since mixed it in with his books.  Now when he wants to read, he brings that along with his regulars to read through.  Since he is only 1 we made up words "look at the kids reading in the tent" "Oh what a nice fireplace in the cabin" etc.  His first trip can't get here soon enough.


That is one of the cutest stories!   Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Corinne

horselover said:


> Pretty sure I heard the guide say the pull out was a double but I didn't ask about it myself so I'm not 100% sure.
> 
> I was saved from the singalong!     I had some friends that did the tour scheduled before mine.  They waited for me & we left immediately after I was done & headed to TOWL.  Much more enjoyable!        They had a guitar player in a cowboy hat but I didn't hear anyone actually singing.  They were toasting marshmallows too but I left in favor of booze.



Julie, you are cracking me up!! Thanks for posting all the photos! It looks a tad "contemporary - ish" as in Disney's version of contemporary. My thoughts are...meh...Now, that said, I would take that decor over the hideousness that is The Poly Villas. Just sayin'.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

We got a check in from Stopher so how about @Inkmahm ?!

*Happy Birthday Inkmahm!!!*


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Inkmahm!!!!


----------



## Flossbolna

Some videos of Copper Creek: Video Walkthrough of the Copper Creek Villas Models


----------



## horselover

Happy birthday Inkmaham!


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday Inkmahm!*


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Inkmahm!* 


And it's good to "see" you again, [B]@stopher1[/B] !


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Flossbolna said:


> Some videos of Copper Creek: Video Walkthrough of the Copper Creek Villas Models


Thanks for sharing! 

Forgive my lack of research, but will this be the smallest one bedroom available for wdw DVC properties? I can't tell if it really is that small or it's what they have done with it to make it seem so small.


----------



## got4boys

The smallest 1 bedroom is Animal Kingdom - Value - at 629 sq feet

Boardwalk is 712 square feet
Saratoga Springs Resort is 714 square feet
Beach Club Villas is 719 square feet
Animal Kingdom Jambo is 720 square feet
Boulder Ridge Villas is 727 square feet

Another board mentioned that the Copper Creek is 761 square feet, which actually makes it one of the larger one bedroom.

Here are the other 1 bedroom sizes

Bay Lake Tower is 803 square feet
Animal Kingdom Kidani is 807 square feet
Villas at Grand Floridian is 844 square feet
Old Key West is 1005 square feet


----------



## sleepydog25

*Happy birthday, Inkmahm!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

got4boys said:


> The smallest 1 bedroom is Animal Kingdom - Value - at 629 sq feet
> 
> Boardwalk is 712 square feet
> Saratoga Springs Resort is 714 square feet
> Beach Club Villas is 719 square feet
> Animal Kingdom Jambo is 720 square feet
> Boulder Ridge Villas is 727 square feet
> 
> Another board mentioned that the Copper Creek is 761 square feet, which actually makes it one of the larger one bedroom.
> 
> Here are the other 1 bedroom sizes
> 
> Bay Lake Tower is 803 square feet
> Animal Kingdom Kidani is 807 square feet
> Villas at Grand Floridian is 844 square feet
> Old Key West is 1005 square feet



Since the rooms they converted were only 340 sq feet, unless they magically pushed the walls out, a 1BR will be 680 sq feet and will be the second smallest, which is what they look like to me in the videos.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Just to add - I think the other site was trying to calculate off the plans but since we're talking fractions of inches to calculate it would be easy to get off in the estimated square footage.


----------



## Dean Marino

Start laughing ......


----------



## twokats

Happy birthday Inkmahm!!!


----------



## twinklebug

*Happy Birthday Inky!  *


----------



## jimmytammy

Checking in from the World!

We checked in yesterday at SSR and got in promptly(room ready at 12:30).  Can you believe, as huge as this resort is, we got the exact same room as our last stay hereNo complaints as we like the Grandstand area, got a great view of the golf course, and familiarity breeds contentment, they say.

So we headed over to Epcot(BTW, anyone heard about this crazy $40 preferred parking they have now)and hightailed it to WS to get some tasty food.  Had some good stuff, but what stood out in my mind was food from Germanys Farmers Market, wowzer, that was some tasty morsels!

Rode Frozen, WFC4LIFE asked me was it worth the FP over TT or Soarin.  Def over TT since you can single rider that anyway, not Soarin though.  It was well done, but, like the movie, too me, storyline doesn't flow well.  

Speaking of story, saw Moana over the weekend on video, great movie, can't wait to see it again when not so tired.

We met up with my cuz DD working at Epcot as well.  She is in the CP and seemed glad to see someone from back home.  

Ended our day at Turf Club.  We were disappointed to say the least.  Wont be going back.  I really had high hopes too.

Over to MK today after lunch at The Wave!


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Checking in from the World!
> 
> We checked in yesterday at SSR and got in promptly(room ready at 12:30).  Can you believe, as huge as this resort is, we got the exact same room as our last stay hereNo complaints as we like the Grandstand area, got a great view of the golf course, and familiarity breeds contentment, they say.
> 
> So we headed over to Epcot(BTW, anyone heard about this crazy $40 preferred parking they have now)and hightailed it to WS to get some tasty food.  Had some good stuff, but what stood out in my mind was food from Germanys Farmers Market, wowzer, that was some tasty morsels!



I knew about the parking.  Crazy but if people will pay it they'll keep doing it.

Did you have the potato pancake with ham & onions?  I didn't get to eat much from the booths since I planned too many big meals & was never hungry once I got to Epcot.  The only things I had were the brisket hash because it's so good & the potato pancake with ham & onions.  That was delicious!


----------



## Flossbolna

jimmytammy said:


> but what stood out in my mind was food from Germanys Farmers Market, wowzer, that was some tasty morsels!



I am from Germany!! So I am happy that you enjoy my home country's cusine!!  Hope you have a great time for the rest of your stay!!


----------



## horselover

Flossbolna said:


> I am from Germany!! So I am happy that you enjoy my home country's cusine!!  Hope you have a great time for the rest of your stay!!



I did a river cruise in Germany summer of 2015. I loved it so much.  My avatar came from a statue I saw at a church in Frankfurt.  You live in a beautiful country & I can't wait to go back & see more.


----------



## jimmytammy

Julie, we did have the potato pancake with ham, delicious!!  
Floss, my last name is Whitesell(Weitzel in Germany) and me and my DD love true German food.  My folks came over in 1600s


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Since the rooms they converted were only 340 sq feet, unless they magically pushed the walls out, a 1BR will be 680 sq feet and will be the second smallest, which is what they look like to me in the videos.



This makes more sense to me too!  They seem very small.


----------



## Icecoldpenguin

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Birthday @Icecoldpenguin !!!
> Hope you have a great day Teresa!*
> 
> View attachment 224549​





twokats said:


> *Happy Birthday Icecoldpenguin!*​



WOW GUYS!! THANK YOU! What a pleasant surprise. You guys are so amazing!


----------



## DenLo

Flossbolna said:


> Some videos of Copper Creek: Video Walkthrough of the Copper Creek Villas Models



Thanks for the link.   I am still having problems visualizing the rooms.


----------



## sleepydog25

Oops.  I missed your birthday, *Penguin*. . . Mea culpa.  So, a belated   to you!


----------



## Flossbolna

jimmytammy said:


> Julie, we did have the potato pancake with ham, delicious!!
> Floss, my last name is Whitesell(Weitzel in Germany) and me and my DD love true German food.  My folks came over in 1600s



Wow, the 1600s! That was an adventurous lot that made the journey across the Atlantic then! It is interesting how your last name really is a perfect transcription of how one would pronounce Weitzel in German. Well, substitute the stereotypical German W for the English one of course.


----------



## jimmytammy

Flossbolna said:


> Wow, the 1600s! That was an adventurous lot that made the journey across the Atlantic then! It is interesting how your last name really is a perfect transcription of how one would pronounce Weitzel in German. Well, substitute the stereotypical German W for the English one of course.


Typo, hit the 6 instead of 7
Adam Weitzel actually ventured over in 1754, and fought in our revolution in the 1770s.  Figured Germany must have run him out of the country for some reason or another  Would love to visit your country someday, hits on our short bucket list!!


----------



## ErinC

I would love to visit Germany. DD now 20, did study abroad with her college last spring. They free traveled through Germany. She was completely impressed with the country. Said if she ever had to eat off the ground somewhere that it would be in Germany. She said it was probably the cleanest place she had ever been. Food wise I think they ate McDonalds (they were poor college students), but she was impressed with the work ethic of the employees and said that they would train for several years to work in food service. 

Saw Beauty and the Beast this weekend. Loved it! Thought it was very well done. All my girls loved it too. I guess it didn't hurt that the original is still my favorite Disney movie. My magic bands arrived today for our April trip. Getting excited about going, but wishing it was two days not in peak Easter season. Maybe someday we won't be tied to this school schedule and busy breaks. 

Jimmytammy, curious what was so bad about your meal at SSR? I've mostly heard great things about Turf Club. I hate that you were disappointed.


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> . . . . . . . Ended our day at Turf Club.  We were disappointed to say the least. . . . . .  I really had high hopes too. . . . .





ErinC said:


> . . . . . . . . . . Jimmytammy, curious what was so bad about your meal at SSR? . . . . . . . . .



*Jimmy* - We don't want a "Bash SSR" discussion.  DiznyDi & I own at SSR also and have enjoyed Turf Club.  It has had its moments, and we learned to go later than earlier, as it is a restaurant catering to families with small children.  But please comment (_gently, of course_) on how you were disappointed; food, atmosphere, other guests, service . . . . . . . 'Just gotta know . . .


----------



## Starwind

As of this morning, CCV is now bookable for cash from Disney.

We changed our 3 night post-cruise early December 2017 Wilderness Lodge courtyard view room to a CCV Deluxe studio with walk-in shower (yes, that is a bookable category).  

While there are some things I do not like about the design of the CCV rooms, the non-carpet floors and platform bed will (at least in theory) be MUCH better for our allergies.

The cost was a bit more; WL CY was $431 a night while CCV is $461, $489 and $489.

SW


----------



## horselover

Starwind said:


> As of this morning, CCV is now bookable for cash from Disney.
> 
> We changed our 3 night post-cruise early December 2017 Wilderness Lodge courtyard view room to a *CCV Deluxe studio with walk-in shower (yes, that is a bookable category).  *
> 
> While there are some things I do not like about the design of the CCV rooms, the non-carpet floors and platform bed will (at least in theory) be MUCH better for our allergies.
> 
> The cost was a bit more; WL CY was $431 a night while CCV is $461, $489 and $489.
> 
> SW



Well isn't that interesting.   It would be so nice if we could actually get accurate information from guides.     I specifically asked if this would be a bookable category & was told no it would be by request only.   I think it's great it's a bookable category.  Will cut way down on frustration from guests that want or need a tub but really.  You'd think since it's their job to sell the resorts they'd know these things.   

Will be looking forward to your review.  Although given it's not until Dec. someone else from this thread will likely stay there before that.


----------



## wdrl

horselover said:


> Well isn't that interesting.   It would be so nice if we could actually get accurate information from guides.     I specifically asked if this would be a bookable category & was told no it would be by request only.   I think it's great it's a bookable category.  Will cut way down on frustration from guests that want or need a tub but really.  You'd think since it's their job to sell the resorts they'd know these things.


If I understand it correctly, Starwind is booking a cash stay at Wilderness Lodge.  Disney's cash reservation system has different booking criteria than the booking criteria used by DVC.  For example, at Animal Kingdom Lodge, cash guests staying in a DVC villa can pay a premium and be guaranteed a villa overlooking the Arusha Savanna.  For DVC members using points the Arusha Savanna can be requested but is not guaranteed.

We can quibble about the inequities between the cash reservation system and the DVC reservation system.  But I think the DVC Guides are giving us accurate information about the booking categories at Copper Creek.


----------



## wildernessDad

Well, in the up and down news of the May vacation, the current news is up.  It looks like we'll be doing the vacation from May 6 - May 13, but we will not be returning to Maryland.  We'll just stay in Florida in temporary housing until our house in Maryland is sold, or for 60 days whichever comes first.  Hopefully the house selling.  We're trying to get the Residence Inn Orlando Lake Buena Vista.  I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## sleepydog25

wildernessDad said:


> Well, in the up and down news of the May vacation, the current news is up.  It looks like we'll be doing the vacation from May 6 - May 13, but we will not be returning to Maryland.  We'll just stay in Florida in temporary housing until our house in Maryland is sold, or for 60 days whichever comes first.  Hopefully the house selling.  We're trying to get the Residence Inn Orlando Lake Buena Vista.  I have my fingers crossed.


Throwing pixie dust your way!


----------



## twokats

WD, pixie dust & moose dust that things work for you.


----------



## horselover

wdrl said:


> If I understand it correctly, Starwind is booking a cash stay at Wilderness Lodge.  Disney's cash reservation system has different booking criteria than the booking criteria used by DVC.  For example, at Animal Kingdom Lodge, cash guests staying in a DVC villa can pay a premium and be guaranteed a villa overlooking the Arusha Savanna.  For DVC members using points the Arusha Savanna can be requested but is not guaranteed.
> 
> We can quibble about the inequities between the cash reservation system and the DVC reservation system.  But I think the DVC Guides are giving us accurate information about the booking categories at Copper Creek.



Yes, I understand she's booking a cash stay, but it hardly seems right to tell a cash paying guest they can book & guarantee a tub but a DVC member cannot.  Pay a hefty $176/pt for the privilege of owning CCV, but we won't let you book a room with a tub?  That's going to open a big can of ugly IMO from members that need a tub because they have small children.   I guess we'll see what shows up on the member site when booking opens to everyone.


----------



## twinklebug

It's interesting that Cash folk are able to reserve these rooms so early and they're not even declared into inventory yet. Of course I've never know exactly how the relationship between DVC and Cash works anyway.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> It's interesting that Cash folk are able to reserve these rooms so early and they're not even declared into inventory yet. Of course I've never know exactly how the relationship between DVC and Cash works anyway.



It's the rooms that aren't declared into inventory that are likely the cash bookings now.  So, the majority of rooms booked at CCV for awhile will be cash customers.

As I understand, once they are declared into inventory then they start following the DVC rules - trades, breakage etc.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It's the rooms that aren't declared into inventory that are likely the cash bookings now.  So, the majority of rooms booked at CCV for awhile will be cash customers.
> 
> As I understand, once they are declared into inventory then they start following the DVC rules - trades, breakage etc.


That makes a bit of sense, although I still have much to learn  Thank you!


----------



## Dean Marino

horselover said:


> Yes, I understand she's booking a cash stay, but it hardly seems right to tell a cash paying guest they can book & guarantee a tub but a DVC member cannot.  Pay a hefty $176/pt for the privilege of owning CCV, but we won't let you book a room with a tub?  That's going to open a big can of ugly IMO from members that need a tub because they have small children.   I guess we'll see what shows up on the member site when booking opens to everyone.


Just us - congrats WDW.  Sandy and I have the PERFECT DVC Home Resort.  Already booked - April and Nov 2017 at BRV.
Now - we also get that you have a problem.... as the Majority Point Owners at CCV?  You need to rent this stuff and make money to cover your costs.  Until someone steps up and BUYS here.

A hint:  The IKEA interiors will not help you in this crusade.  Fortunately?  Not our Monkey, Not our Circus.  We love our EXISTING contract at BRV.  Leave the CONTRACT alone.... and we will all be happy.


----------



## Starwind

horselover said:


> Well isn't that interesting.   It would be so nice if we could actually get accurate information from guides.     I specifically asked if this would be a bookable category & was told no it would be by request only.   I think it's great it's a bookable category.  Will cut way down on frustration from guests that want or need a tub but really.  You'd think since it's their job to sell the resorts they'd know these things.
> 
> Will be looking forward to your review.  Although given it's not until Dec. someone else from this thread will likely stay there before that.



I booked a cash stay via the Disney (resorts) website, so it is entirely possible the guide was actually correct in that for the CCV studios booked on points there is only one category and tub or shower is just a request.  In contrast, when booking cash as a "resort hotel room" from Disney, the studios come in two varieties -- one of which is "with walk-in shower".

SW


----------



## Starwind

wdrl said:


> If I understand it correctly, Starwind is booking a cash stay at Wilderness Lodge.  Disney's cash reservation system has different booking criteria than the booking criteria used by DVC.  For example, at Animal Kingdom Lodge, cash guests staying in a DVC villa can pay a premium and be guaranteed a villa overlooking the Arusha Savanna.  For DVC members using points the Arusha Savanna can be requested but is not guaranteed.
> 
> We can quibble about the inequities between the cash reservation system and the DVC reservation system.  But I think the DVC Guides are giving us accurate information about the booking categories at Copper Creek.



Correct, I booked a cash stay.

SW


----------



## Starwind

horselover said:


> Yes, I understand she's booking a cash stay, but it hardly seems right to tell a cash paying guest they can book & guarantee a tub but a DVC member cannot.  Pay a hefty $176/pt for the privilege of owning CCV, but we won't let you book a room with a tub?  That's going to open a big can of ugly IMO from members that need a tub because they have small children.   I guess we'll see what shows up on the member site when booking opens to everyone.



I wonder if perhaps it is:

For cash stays the rooms are listed as Deluxe Studio, and as Deluxe Studio with Walk-in Shower.

The "Deluxe Studio" doesn't say you get a tub, it is silent on the issue.

It would be logical then that if one books a "Deluxe Studio with walk-in shower" that you get the shower (that is what we wanted, among other things being two adults), but perhaps if you book just "Deluxe Studio" you could get a tub or a shower and it would be just a request ?

Time will tell what DisneyLogic is....

SW


----------



## jimmytammy

Edit: Was talking into my phone before Fantasmic last night, so, going back to do some correcting

Sorry folks for being so long replying about the Turf Club.  We like the atmosphere, its very nicely done. The dislikes were we had a waitress who was very nice but not very attentive and the food in my opinion was subpar at best. Tammy and I both had a steak that was very fatty and extremely salty. We went at 8 o'clock so no problem about small children.  We went based on friends back home very high opinions so I guess based on that we were overall disappointed.  

Not bashing Saratoga Springs at all, we love the resort now.  It has become among our favorites for sure.  Our 1st stay here was less than stellar, it was still really new, so not much to offer, and bus service was slow in those days.  Fast forward to a few yrs later, Dad and Di recommended where to ask for(Grandstand area), and we fell in love!  We put basic same requests in this trip, and lo and behold, we got the exact same room, which we love the location, view of the golf course, top floor, in Grandstand

 As for the last two days we went to Magic Kingdom yesterday and had a great time and just finishing the day waiting for Fantasmic at Hollywood Studios. Cool thing we did, got our three fast passes, Rock 'n' Roller coaster, Tower of Terror and Star Tours and was able to add on a Toy Story Mania which was an added bonus to the day!

Today, we are headed to DS, give Morimoto Asia a try, then off to MK.  Later, we are headed over to TOTWL to see Wishes for one last time before it goes away


----------



## wdrl

Starwind said:


> I wonder if perhaps it is:
> 
> For cash stays the rooms are listed as Deluxe Studio, and as Deluxe Studio with Walk-in Shower.
> 
> The "Deluxe Studio" doesn't say you get a tub, it is silent on the issue.
> 
> It would be logical then that if one books a "Deluxe Studio with walk-in shower" that you get the shower (that is what we wanted, among other things being two adults), but perhaps if you book just "Deluxe Studio" you could get a tub or a shower and it would be just a request ?
> 
> Time will tell what DisneyLogic is....
> 
> SW


Unfortunately, what Disney has on its site for cash reservations is not necessarily applicable to DVC bookings using points.

The DVCmember website is now showing Copper Creek in its list of destinations.  For Copper Creek, it lists a "Deluxe Studio" but makes no mention whether the studio comes with a tub or walk-in shower.  There is link to the floor plans for the different accommodations at CCV and the studio floor plan shows a tub; there is no indication that some studios have only a walk-in shower.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Yes, I understand she's booking a cash stay, but it hardly seems right to tell a cash paying guest they can book & guarantee a tub but a DVC member cannot.  Pay a hefty $176/pt for the privilege of owning CCV, but we won't let you book a room with a tub?  That's going to open a big can of ugly IMO from members that need a tub because they have small children.   I guess we'll see what shows up on the member site when booking opens to everyone.



The RAT is only showing one Studio category for booking.  I'd assume that will transfer over to the booking tool also.  So DVC does not get the guarantee, it will be a request.

And for anyone thinking of switching that first week of December it's already missing days in a studio.  All other room types are still available at the moment.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Sorry folks for being so long replying about the turf club.  we like the atmosphere very nice. the dislikes were we had a waitress Who was very nice but not very attentive and the food in my opinion was subpar at best. Tammy and I both had a steak that was very fatty and extremely salty. we went at 8 o'clock so no problem about   Small children.  We went based on friends back home very high opinions so I guess based on that we were overall disappointed.  Not bashing Saratoga Springs at all we love the resort now.
> 
> As for the last two days we went to Magic Kingdom yesterday had a great time and just finishing the day waiting for phantasmic at Hollywood studios cool thing we did got our three fast passes rock 'n' roll a coaster Tower of terror and star tours and was able to add on a toy story mania which is an added bonus to the day



Jimmy - we ate at Turf Club once for dinner and considered it average.  The service was fine but the food was just - average.  I've often wondered if we should try it again as people keep calling it a hidden gem but I think we'll just leave our seats for others to enjoy.  We did have lunch there back when the did that and enjoyed that meal.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Jimmy* - Thanks for the low down on Turf Club.
*Kat* - We, too, have found the food at Turf Club to be average; never a disappointment but never a memorable event. 

With so many years and trips to The World under our belts as DVC members, we have really gravitated away from the sit-downs and signature restaurants.  There are a few that we try to hit during our stays, but have found a real freedom of just letting the day happen (no eating plans at least) and eating different counter services as we go.  We always try the new offerings and restaurants at least once, but our days of sit down ADRs every day were left behind a couple of years ago.  In the average 8-10 day stay, we might have 3 or 4 ADRs.  With the understanding that we will be back within a few months, so many things can be put off until the "next visit to The World".


----------



## Flossbolna

Dizny Dad said:


> We always try the new offerings and restaurants at least once, but our days of sit down ADRs every day were left behind a couple of years ago. In the average 8-10 day stay, we might have 3 or 4 ADRs.



We have moved into that direction as well. One thing I noticed on my last trip was that it actually was not impossible to get a last minute ADR for many places either the day before or even day of. I think the credit card guarantee really helped in this regard. And we really enjoy to have trips with less planing and just doing whatever we feel like. We also started to go off property for some meals and really enjoyed those.


----------



## Granny

We also don't usually have a lot of ADRs for our trips.  We tend to eat one sit down meal a day usually mid-afternoon.  At that time of the day, we can usually get ADRs the day before with little issue.  

We have never tried the Turf Club though we have heard many good reviews and the "hidden gem" description over the years.  With the new restaurant offerings at Disney Springs, I don't know that we'll every try Turf Club unless we are staying at SSR at some point again.  It's always disappointing to hear of meal quality inconsistency.  I understand that different wait staff may have different quality levels, but the food should always be excellent.


----------



## wildernessDad

sleepydog25 said:


> Throwing pixie dust your way!





twokats said:


> WD, pixie dust & moose dust that things work for you.



Thanks for the pixie and moose dust.  We got it!


----------



## wildernessDad

Granny said:


> We also don't usually have a lot of ADRs for our trips.  We tend to eat one sit down meal a day usually mid-afternoon.  At that time of the day, we can usually get ADRs the day before with little issue.



We should try that technique one time.  Sounds like a top tip to me.


----------



## sleepydog25

We still do ADRs, but far fewer than in the past.  Most evenings, we do a TS, and to ensure we have a spot, we do reservations. However, some of the places we dine, such as Il Mulino, we use Open Table. We do more walkups than we used to do, and since we usually dine early, we rarely have issues. I do agree that most ADRs now seem a little easier to grab than a few years ago, except for the always-hard-to-get ones.


----------



## twinklebug

I've seen many posts recently on the use of the kitchen verses eating out. To me it sounds as though the majority of folk like the kitchen just for the large refrigerator.
I actually enjoy shopping and cooking on vacation. I will splurge on items I don't usually cook at home with time constraints on my day, and know I'm still saving money by doing so. The health factor also plays well into my reasoning for doing so. The allergy friendly menus are built for the common denominator allergens, which are on another planet from me.

Am I alone in cooking in more times than not? We do plan several eat out meals and of course use quick service simply for convenience in the parks.


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> I've seen many posts recently on the use of the kitchen verses eating out. To me it sounds as though the majority of folk like the kitchen just for the large refrigerator.
> I actually enjoy shopping and cooking on vacation. I will splurge on items I don't usually cook at home with time constraints on my day, and know I'm still saving money by doing so. The health factor also plays well into my reasoning for doing so. The allergy friendly menus are built for the common denominator allergens, which are on another planet from me.
> 
> Am I alone in cooking in more times than not? We do plan several eat out meals and of course use quick service simply for convenience in the parks.


We've not cooked a lot while there, but we have plans to do more of that going forward now that we don't hit the parks like we used to. We've always had makings for a light lunch and/or a quick breakfast, but given how much most Disney eateries are charging for meals and how much we enjoy cooking, I see meals in the kitchen becoming much more common place for us.


----------



## TCRAIG

twinklebug said:


> I've seen many posts recently on the use of the kitchen verses eating out. To me it sounds as though the majority of folk like the kitchen just for the large refrigerator.
> I actually enjoy shopping and cooking on vacation. I will splurge on items I don't usually cook at home with time constraints on my day, and know I'm still saving money by doing so. The health factor also plays well into my reasoning for doing so. The allergy friendly menus are built for the common denominator allergens, which are on another planet from me.
> 
> Am I alone in cooking in more times than not? We do plan several eat out meals and of course use quick service simply for convenience in the parks.


We rarely eat at the parks anymore - just too expensive for the quality.  For our week long May trip - I have 3 TS ADRs total.  We always have our car - so we hit the grocery store on the way down - the majority of our meals we'll either cook in our villa or eat off site and bring home our leftovers to reheat for lunch the next day.  We love the convenience and savings of the 1 bedroom kitchen.  Also - we're not very big eaters nor 'foodies' at all (ie - neither of us like seafood) - so we prefer to prepare our own meals..then - when I splurge on a big ol' cupcake at the parks - I don't feel too guilty!


----------



## wildernessDad

twinklebug said:


> I've seen many posts recently on the use of the kitchen verses eating out. To me it sounds as though the majority of folk like the kitchen just for the large refrigerator.
> I actually enjoy shopping and cooking on vacation. I will splurge on items I don't usually cook at home with time constraints on my day, and know I'm still saving money by doing so. The health factor also plays well into my reasoning for doing so. The allergy friendly menus are built for the common denominator allergens, which are on another planet from me.
> 
> Am I alone in cooking in more times than not? We do plan several eat out meals and of course use quick service simply for convenience in the parks.



When it comes to cooking during our WDW vacations, my wife looked at me and said, "If I have to cook, it's not a vacation to me."  Thus, we don't cook on vacations.  We try to bring protein bars for breakfast or we'll buy some cereal and milk to do breakfast.  Otherwise, we dine out.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> I've seen many posts recently on the use of the kitchen verses eating out. To me it sounds as though the majority of folk like the kitchen just for the large refrigerator.
> I actually enjoy shopping and cooking on vacation. I will splurge on items I don't usually cook at home with time constraints on my day, and know I'm still saving money by doing so. The health factor also plays well into my reasoning for doing so. The allergy friendly menus are built for the common denominator allergens, which are on another planet from me.
> 
> Am I alone in cooking in more times than not? We do plan several eat out meals and of course use quick service simply for convenience in the parks.



Breakfast is about as much cooking as we do.    Actually, I say we loosely because it really would be me and well, like Toni thinks, it's my vacation too and cooking if I don't have to isn't vacationing. But still, it takes care of one meal.  Otherwise we also gravitate more towards the QS than TS although I'll throw a couple of those in although they do often get cancelled.


----------



## Seth Paridon

Good afternoon all.  I've been lurking here for a few months just reading.  My wife and kids and I are enormous WL fans.  We've stayed at The Lodge about 7 times, and the Villas twice.  I am very excited to say that we just purchased a VWL resale DVC contract.  175 points, October use year.  We are very excited.  Just waiting on Disney's ROFR to go through.  Should be about another 20 days or so, hopefully sooner.  Best to all.

Seth


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Seth Paridon said:


> Good afternoon all.  I've been lurking here for a few months just reading.  My wife and kids and I are enormous WL fans.  We've stayed at The Lodge about 7 times, and the Villas twice.  I am very excited to say that we just purchased a VWL resale DVC contract.  175 points, October use year.  We are very excited.  Just waiting on Disney's ROFR to go through.  Should be about another 20 days or so, hopefully sooner.  Best to all.
> 
> Seth



Welcome Seth and congratulations on your contract!  Hope that ROFR goes quickly and you can get planning on using your points!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies Seth!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Just had a great meal at Morimoto Asia!  I had the Kua Pang Chicken(a bit hot but tasty), T had the Beef Noodle Bowl, very good and very similar to same dish at Kona, and Capt. D had the ribs and it was very good, best thing we had.  I would go again.

As for eating out, we still enjoy ADRs at particular places.  50s, San Angel, Rose n Crown to name a few.  But we like to try different places too.  We have cooked a few times in the past, but, I feel like Tammy does that enough at home, so I dont mention that!!

Headed over to MK in a few, parking at the Lodge, then after TOTWL tonight, may try to swing back to try Geyser Pt.


----------



## sleepydog25

Seth Paridon said:


> Good afternoon all.  I've been lurking here for a few months just reading.  My wife and kids and I are enormous WL fans.  We've stayed at The Lodge about 7 times, and the Villas twice.  I am very excited to say that we just purchased a VWL resale DVC contract.  175 points, October use year.  We are very excited.  Just waiting on Disney's ROFR to go through.  Should be about another 20 days or so, hopefully sooner.  Best to all.
> 
> Seth


Welcome home, *Seth*!  Yep, that means both VWL and our Groupie home here! I know you still have to go through ROFR, but I'm being optimistic--I think the odds are on your side.  One thing I already noticed is that you called your new home, VWL.  That's a winner in my book!  However, there is no ROFR process for the Groupies thread, so we hope you'll visit us often--our only requisite is a love of the Lodge and, obviously, you do.  If you've read Page 1, you'll notice we keep track of trips, birthdays, and anniversaries.  No need to let us in on any of these, but if you're a mind to do so, just drop me a PM for the former or *KAT4DISNEY* for the latter. This shout out goes to any new Groupies (or lurkers!) 'cause we have plenty of rockers and spittoons for all.  Grab a libation on the way!

As for the cooking issue, that's why DVC can work for a wide variety.  Some like to wash clothes to keep them fresh and pack less. Others don't want to mess with laundry. Same goes for cooking.  We cook 98% of our meals at home and enjoy doing so, thus cooking isn't a huge deal for us. But, I do understand that many do not enjoy the task while on vacation.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Just had a great meal at Morimoto Asia!  I had the Kua Pang Chicken(a bit hot but tasty), T had the Beef Noodle Bowl, very good and very similar to same dish at Kona, and Capt. D had the ribs and it was very good, best thing we had.  I would go again.
> 
> As for eating out, we still enjoy ADRs at particular places.  50s, San Angel, Rose n Crown to name a few.  But we like to try different places too.  We have cooked a few times in the past, but, I feel like Tammy does that enough at home, so I dont mention that!!
> 
> Headed over to MK in a few, parking at the Lodge, then after TOTWL tonight, may try to swing back to try Geyser Pt.


We've been twice to MA and enjoyed it both times! If you can believe it, we usually ask for the dishes to be amped up with spices as we do prefer them on the spicy side.  Let us know how Geyser Point is.


----------



## TCRAIG

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Breakfast is about as much cooking as we do.    Actually, I say we loosely because it really would be me and well, like Toni thinks, it's my vacation too and cooking if I don't have to isn't vacationing. But still, it takes care of one meal.  Otherwise we also gravitate more towards the QS than TS although I'll throw a couple of those in although they do often get cancelled.


I never cook at home - The Hubs does all the cooking...so cooking breakfast at the Villa together is kind of a nice change for us.


----------



## ErinC

Welcome Seth! Hope ROFR passes quickly and you can start vacation planning soon. 

We always grab groceries, but it's mostly just breakfast foods and snack junk. Breakfast is cereal bars, pop tarts, stuff that we can just grab and head out the door. I don't cook on vacation( don't really even want to do it at home). I don't mind it when I'm off work in the summer, but some days when I get home from school and all these people keep asking me what's for supper, I feel compelled to come up with something! We make very few ADRs anymore. As a family of 5 on most trips, I just look at the Disney prices and cringe. We mostly do counter service and wander offsite for a good steak somewhere. I think on our last one week trip, we maybe had 3 ADRs. Back in the day when our kids were under 10, we'd get the dining plan and have an ADR everyday. Maybe someday when it's just DH and I, I'll catch up on some places I would like to try again.


----------



## Dizny Dad

WELCOME HOME SETH!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . . . . the food should always be excellent.



The company you keep can always upgrade the food experience!



twinklebug said:


> . . . . . . . . Am I alone in cooking in more times than not? . . . . . . . . .





wildernessDad said:


> When it comes to cooking during our WDW vacations, my wife looked at me and said, "If I have to cook, it's not a vacation to me."  . . . . . . .



And as that old story I have related in the past a number of times, one member of the Groupies (to remain nameless) once said when asked about any recipes she could share for villa cooking, "*/@#, I don't cook at home, why would I cook on Vacation?"

And Yeah, the one bedroom villas are great.  That way none of you will find me in the hallway in my socks and PJs going for ice . . . . the rest of the stuff in the kitchen is for show.


----------



## jimmytammy

Had a great time at MK!  Then moseyed over to TOTWL to see Wishes one last time.  Ended up having appetizers there, so didn't make it back to Geyser Pt after all.  I think at the point we were at TOTWL, our tummies were screaming "feed me" so we gave in

With all the construction going on, it didn't seem WL was lacking in folks staying there.  The pool was the most crowded I have ever seen it.  And all the while, saws were running in the background.  OTW back off the boat, lights were on in the new villas of the wing facing the pool, and I could see pictures on the walls.  Those units are way too light in color for a wilderness theme.  On a happy note, the music was still playing the same familiar tunes

Today is our final day at WDW, but headed to Epcot, lunch at Rose N Crown(speaking of, we met Stephen Twining of Twinings of London Tea Co this past Sun., very nice and cordial man, and very proud statesman).  Then we have a FP for Soarin and LWTL before heading to a Braves Tigers game at WWOS.  After game we are heading back to Brad n Tearsa's in Clermont.


----------



## Flossbolna

Seth Paridon said:


> Good afternoon all.  I've been lurking here for a few months just reading.  My wife and kids and I are enormous WL fans.  We've stayed at The Lodge about 7 times, and the Villas twice.  I am very excited to say that we just purchased a VWL resale DVC contract.  175 points, October use year.  We are very excited.  Just waiting on Disney's ROFR to go through.  Should be about another 20 days or so, hopefully sooner.  Best to all.
> 
> Seth





You bought a fabulous DVC property and you found the friendliest bunch on the DIS! Well done! Hope ROFR goes well. I remember the waiting time very well, I was sooo nervous!


----------



## Flossbolna

As to cooking: I always have plans of doing it when we stay in a one bedroom, but then I never get around to actually do it. Part of it is that I really don't want to go out and buy salt, pepper, sugar, spices, oil etc. The basic stuff I always have in the kitchen but which would not be in my DVC villa. But we often use the kitchen for heating leftovers and have meals that way. That is one thing that I like about the villas: If I cannot finish my meal, I can at least bring the leftovers with me and have them another day. My partner does not mind carrying stuff, so we even had slices of pizza travelling through Epcot with us for half a day (in December, not so sure if I would do it in July...).


----------



## ArielSRL

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The RAT is only showing one Studio category for booking.  I'd assume that will transfer over to the booking tool also.  So DVC does not get the guarantee, it will be a request.
> 
> And for anyone thinking of switching that first week of December it's already missing days in a studio.  All other room types are still available at the moment.


Can one check availability for points bookings yet?

Short story, long: a DVC owner friend finally decided on Oct dates and tried to book at GF (her home resort) along with a few others, last week and many resorts were booked (they are looking for a 1 bedroom). They ended up at AKL but she doesn't really prefer that because she feels it is too out of the way. I mentioned CCV as an option but of course that isn't bookable for points yet, so she is anxiously awaiting the booking date. If she can check availability, that will allow her to know if there is a point to even trying.


----------



## sleepydog25

ArielSRL said:


> Can one check availability for points bookings yet?
> 
> Short story, long: a DVC owner friend finally decided on Oct dates and tried to book at GF (her home resort) along with a few others, last week and many resorts were booked (they are looking for a 1 bedroom). They ended up at AKL but she doesn't really prefer that because she feels it is too out of the way. I mentioned CCV as an option but of course that isn't bookable for points yet, so she is anxiously awaiting the booking date. If she can check availability, that will allow her to know if there is a point to even trying.


For what it's worth, when I went online to use the resort availability tool, CCVC didn't show up as an option at all in October.  Haven't tried other months, but I'd be surprised if the new resort is showing up outside of October, either.


----------



## ArielSRL

sleepydog25 said:


> For what it's worth, when I went online to use the resort availability tool, CCVC didn't show up as an option at all in October.  Haven't tried other months, but I'd be surprised if the new resort is showing up outside of October, either.


Thanks!


----------



## wildernessDad

My good "friend" CodeSpyder has a new iOS app called Pressed Coins-WDW.  It shows the location of every coin machine within Walt Disney World and the surrounding area, such as EarPort at MCO, for example.  One can search for machines by area, user location, etc.  One can also search for coins specifically by name in title, etc.  So, if you want that 'Meeko' coin, but don't know where to find it, it will tell you which machine it's in and where it's located.  All of the machine and coin data is located in iCloud, but you don't have to have an iCloud account to access it.  You can also save coin data, but you would need an iCloud account for that.


----------



## Flossbolna

ArielSRL said:


> Can one check availability for points bookings yet?
> 
> Short story, long: a DVC owner friend finally decided on Oct dates and tried to book at GF (her home resort) along with a few others, last week and many resorts were booked (they are looking for a 1 bedroom). They ended up at AKL but she doesn't really prefer that because she feels it is too out of the way. I mentioned CCV as an option but of course that isn't bookable for points yet, so she is anxiously awaiting the booking date. If she can check availability, that will allow her to know if there is a point to even trying.



there is an availability calender if you go to the CCV pages on the DVC member page. On the right hand side of the CCV page there is a link in a blue box. This openes a pop up window with availability and points. I just checked and did not see any days that are already booked. I would think if she tries asap when booking opens, she will have a chance.

ETA: Actually it is on the rooms website: https://disneyvacationclub.disney.g.../copper-creek-villas-and-cabins/points-rooms/ there is a box saying "check availabilty" for every room type.


----------



## Granny

Seth Paridon said:


> Good afternoon all.  I've been lurking here for a few months just reading.  My wife and kids and I are enormous WL fans.  We've stayed at The Lodge about 7 times, and the Villas twice.  I am very excited to say that we just purchased a VWL resale DVC contract.  175 points, October use year.  We are very excited.  Just waiting on Disney's ROFR to go through.  Should be about another 20 days or so, hopefully sooner.  Best to all.
> 
> Seth



Welcome to the Groupies, Seth!  

We'll throw some Moose Dust (our version of pixie dust) your way and keep our fingers crossed for you to get through ROFR.  As a long time WL expert, you'll fit in great here!


----------



## Flossbolna

Granny said:


> Moose Dust



I have not heard that yet!! I like it!


----------



## ArielSRL

wildernessDad said:


> My good "friend" CodeSpyder has a new iOS app called Pressed Coins-WDW.  It shows the location of every coin machine within Walt Disney World and the surrounding area, such as EarPort at MCO, for example.  One can search for machines by area, user location, etc.  One can also search for coins specifically by name in title, etc.  So, if you want that 'Meeko' coin, but don't know where to find it, it will tell you which machine it's in and where it's located.  All of the machine and coin data is located in iCloud, but you don't have to have an iCloud account to access it.  You can also save coin data, but you would need an iCloud account for that.


I'm getting this! My son is obsessed!


----------



## ArielSRL

Flossbolna said:


> there is an availability calender if you go to the CCV pages on the DVC member page. On the right hand side of the CCV page there is a link in a blue box. This openes a pop up window with availability and points. I just checked and did not see any days that are already booked. I would think if she tries asap when booking opens, she will have a chance.
> 
> ETA: Actually it is on the rooms website: https://disneyvacationclub.disney.g.../copper-creek-villas-and-cabins/points-rooms/ there is a box saying "check availabilty" for every room type.


Great thanks. I will pass along the info!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ArielSRL said:


> Can one check availability for points bookings yet?
> 
> Short story, long: a DVC owner friend finally decided on Oct dates and tried to book at GF (her home resort) along with a few others, last week and many resorts were booked (they are looking for a 1 bedroom). They ended up at AKL but she doesn't really prefer that because she feels it is too out of the way. I mentioned CCV as an option but of course that isn't bookable for points yet, so she is anxiously awaiting the booking date. If she can check availability, that will allow her to know if there is a point to even trying.



It was available on the RAT but they were doing something to that last night and now it's gone.  And the other route of going thru the CCV info page isn't working for me either.

However, at the time when you could see only studios (and thus 2BR lockoffs) were gone for some dates in early Dec, Dec 31st and and a few days sprinkled thru out Aug, Sept and Oct.  I'd think they'll have a good chance at a 1BR.


----------



## ArielSRL

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It was available on the RAT but they were doing something to that last night and now it's gone.  And the other route of going thru the CCV info page isn't working for me either.
> 
> However, at the time when you could see only studios (and thus 2BR lockoffs) were gone for some dates in early Dec, Dec 31st and and a few days sprinkled thru out Aug, Sept and Oct.  I'd think they'll have a good chance at a 1BR.


Thanks!


----------



## DVC Jen

Seth Paridon said:


> Good afternoon all.  I've been lurking here for a few months just reading.  My wife and kids and I are enormous WL fans.  We've stayed at The Lodge about 7 times, and the Villas twice.  I am very excited to say that we just purchased a VWL resale DVC contract.  175 points, October use year.  We are very excited.  Just waiting on Disney's ROFR to go through.  Should be about another 20 days or so, hopefully sooner.  Best to all.
> 
> Seth




Welcome home!!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

wildernessDad said:


> My good "friend" CodeSpyder has a new iOS app called Pressed Coins-WDW.  It shows the location of every coin machine within Walt Disney World . . . . . . . . .



Cool Information!!



Granny said:


> . . . . . . . . . . . We'll throw some Moose Dust (our version of pixie dust) . . . . . . . . .



Glad you explained that . . . .


----------



## twokats

Welcome Seth!

Erin, I totally agree about not even wanting to cook at home.  I also seem to have all these people asking what's for dinner, even though I fed them the night before!


----------



## twinklebug

Just looking at one of the close up pics of the pool again, keeping it open, trying to desensitize myself to the changes...

And it looks to me like there _may _be a waterfall being added to the rock work by the far edge of the pool from the villas. The rocks just have a funny shape to them where they jut out over those below them, perhaps to have water dribbling down? What do you all think?


----------



## rkstocke5609

twinklebug said:


> Just looking at one of the close up pics of the pool again, keeping it open, trying to desensitize myself to the changes...
> 
> And it looks to me like there _may _be a waterfall being added to the rock work by the far edge of the pool from the villas. The rocks just have a funny shape to them where they jut out over those below them, perhaps to have water dribbling down? What do you all think?
> 
> View attachment 227168


A communal waterfall shower for all to use prior to pool entry?

Looks like it could be a cool touch in all seriousness though...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Just looking at one of the close up pics of the pool again, keeping it open, trying to desensitize myself to the changes...
> 
> And it looks to me like there _may _be a waterfall being added to the rock work by the far edge of the pool from the villas. The rocks just have a funny shape to them where they jut out over those below them, perhaps to have water dribbling down? What do you all think?
> 
> View attachment 227168



Interesting!  That would be a nice touch.  Won't replace the springs, but nice.  Doesn't the VGF pool have a little waterfall of some sort?


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

twinklebug said:


> Just looking at one of the close up pics of the pool again, keeping it open, trying to desensitize myself to the changes...
> 
> And it looks to me like there _may _be a waterfall being added to the rock work by the far edge of the pool from the villas. The rocks just have a funny shape to them where they jut out over those below them, perhaps to have water dribbling down? What do you all think?
> 
> View attachment 227168



On looking at the rendering, there is a fence in front of it but it does appear like it is a waterfall. My guess is the fence would keep people from playing in it.


----------



## ottawagreg

ArielSRL said:


> Can one check availability for points bookings yet?
> 
> Short story, long: a DVC owner friend finally decided on Oct dates and tried to book at GF (her home resort) along with a few others, last week and many resorts were booked (they are looking for a 1 bedroom). They ended up at AKL but she doesn't really prefer that because she feels it is too out of the way. I mentioned CCV as an option but of course that isn't bookable for points yet, so she is anxiously awaiting the booking date. If she can check availability, that will allow her to know if there is a point to even trying.



Have you tried using ******.com?  It is kind of klunky, but it is quick. You don't have to log in on DVC members site (which is usually down because stitch ate the page) and you can check multiple resorts with same search. You will need to create account/password. I used same name as my Disney account. They also send emails with "rare finds" which are last minute openings that they are trying to fill with no discount. 

I'm going home again late June n early July. I used the app for my stay in that window.  It offered the copper creek property, and I was able to select it, but came back with zero results.  I don't think it will be open at that time. Good luck and pixie dust and such. Remember the cricket says dreams come true. 

We are hitting the castle mid April for quick hitter. Peeps in my house starting to get a bit excited.


----------



## wildernessDad

Anybody doing the Pandora preview either as an annual pass holder or DVC member?  I'm kind of stoked as I will get to do things as an annual pass holder that I couldn't do when I lived in Maryland.  Such as the Pandora preview.  We're doing that on May 20 from noon to two, then checking out the new Magic Kingdom fireworks later in the evening.


----------



## ArielSRL

ottawagreg said:


> Have you tried using ******.com?  It is kind of klunky, but it is quick. You don't have to log in on DVC members site (which is usually down because stitch ate the page) and you can check multiple resorts with same search. You will need to create account/password. I used same name as my Disney account. They also send emails with "rare finds" which are last minute openings that they are trying to fill with no discount.
> 
> I'm going home again late June n early July. I used the app for my stay in that window.  It offered the copper creek property, and I was able to select it, but came back with zero results.  I don't think it will be open at that time. Good luck and pixie dust and such. Remember the cricket says dreams come true.
> 
> We are hitting the castle mid April for quick hitter. Peeps in my house starting to get a bit excited.


I was asking for a friend so I'm not sure what she has or has not used. I'm not DVC (yet)...boo hoo, though I'm working on it.  Thanks for the info, though!


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> Anybody doing the Pandora preview either as an annual pass holder or DVC member?  I'm kind of stoked as I will get to do things as an annual pass holder that I couldn't do when I lived in Maryland.  Such as the Pandora preview.  We're doing that on May 20 from noon to two, then checking out the new Magic Kingdom fireworks later in the evening.



*WDad*...this is definitely going to be a benefit to you living in the Orlando area.  I think of all the cool DVC and AP special nights that never occur during our vacation trips.  And you will be able to pick and choose from any of them!  

The Pandora preview starts the day after we check out of our next vacation.  So just missed it.  We'll look forward to your report!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday @horselover !!!!
Hope you have a fabulous day Julie!

 *​


----------



## Corinne

*Happiest of Birthdays Julie!!*


----------



## twokats

Happy, happy birthday horselover! 
Hope it is great.


----------



## sleepydog25

*HAPPIEST OF HAPPY BIRTHDAYS, HORSEY!!!!! *


----------



## twinklebug

_Happy Birthday Julie!_


----------



## Flossbolna

*Happy Birthday Julie!!!
*​


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Birthday @horselover !!!!
> Hope you have a fabulous day Julie!
> 
> View attachment 227462 *​





Corinne said:


> *Happiest of Birthdays Julie!!*





twokats said:


> Happy, happy birthday horselover!
> Hope it is great.





sleepydog25 said:


> *HAPPIEST OF HAPPY BIRTHDAYS, HORSEY!!!!! *





twinklebug said:


> _Happy Birthday Julie!_





Flossbolna said:


> *Happy Birthday Julie!!!
> *​



Thank you everyone!


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies,

Tomorrow I am heading to Florida, but not WDW....beach time with mys sister! I cannot believe we will be missing 
F & G again this year, I really am missing it, but I am still grateful I am able to get away. 

*WDad-* it's going to be so exciting for you to go to the world on a moments notice!

*Jimmy- *any photos to share?


----------



## rkstocke5609

horselover said:


> Thank you everyone!



Well, I'm late but I hope you have a great Birthday Julie!


----------



## sleepydog25

rkstocke5609 said:


> Well, I'm late but I hope you have a great Birthday Julie!


Actually, Ron, you're right on time!  It's a well-known practice within the group that birthday wishes usually start rolling in the day BEFORE the actual birthday itself so that we don't forget.   Today, I believe, is *Julie's* birthday.


----------



## Granny

I'm late to the party too...any cake leftover?? 


 *Happy Birthday Julie!!!*


----------



## Starwind

Happy Birthday Julie.


----------



## Corinne

Update to my post earlier today! DH & I are planning another Sarasota trip for a few days in May. I was talking about how we will miss the 
F & G fir a second year m, so we decided to drive from my sisters place in Sarasota to WDW. I'm so excited! We're only staying 1 night, but it should tide me over until September!


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> Update to my post earlier today! DH & I are planning another Sarasota trip for a few days in May. I was talking about how we will miss the
> F & G fir a second year m, so we decided to drive from my sisters place in Sarasota to WDW. I'm so excited! We're only staying 1 night, but it should tide me over until September!



*Corinne*...that's great!  Sounds like DH threw a little pixie dust your way.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Well, late again, Happy Birthday Horselover!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Got home yesterday(sorry Corinne, no pics, took some on my phone, but need to upload to photo bucket, will try to get some up tonight).  We left WDW after a night Braves game Thurs, headed back to friends house in Clermont, stayed there until yesterday.  Went to a Tigers Braves game over in Lakeland Fri, played disc golf Sat, had some tasty fish n chips in Mt. Dora, and headed to Epcot Sat night to see NightRanger and eat at Nine Dragons.  ND gets a bad rap IMO, we always find it to be very tasty.


----------



## horselover

Thanks everyone for all the birthday wishes!


----------



## Flossbolna

jimmytammy said:


> ND gets a bad rap IMO, we always find it to be very tasty.



We had lunch there in December an really enjoyed it. They still have a separate lunch menu with lower prices and a nice DVC discount. I think it might be the best value you can get for a sit down lunch in a theme park. The food was really tasty! I think the dining room is a bit too full with tables, but service was great and I would definitely go back.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Not late . . . just early for next year.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HORESLOVER!!


----------



## Flossbolna

Groupies, I have a question for the experienced DVCers among you... Since you were so nice to help me with the BWV, now I have a question with regard to the Poly, but it is more of a general concern that could apply to other situations as well. It is again about room requests. We have a standard view studio booked at the Poly and it seems that the most popular request is Tokelau. Of course I would love a room there as well, but really my main issue is that I don't want a parking lot view, I don't mind if it is Moorea or the "good side" of Pago Pago. I am considering to put  a request with Member Services and just ask for "not parking lot view" as this gives them the best chances of giving us a room that meets our request. Has anyone tried this? I am a bit concerned as I am not sure if putting a negative wording in makes sense. I am afraid someone would miss out on the NOT and then we will end up with the exact opposite of what we want. What do you think?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Flossbolna said:


> Groupies, I have a question for the experienced DVCers among you... Since you were so nice to help me with the BWV, now I have a question with regard to the Poly, but it is more of a general concern that could apply to other situations as well. It is again about room requests. We have a standard view studio booked at the Poly and it seems that the most popular request is Tokelau. Of course I would love a room there as well, but really my main issue is that I don't want a parking lot view, I don't mind if it is Moorea or the "good side" of Pago Pago. I am considering to put  a request with Member Services and just ask for "not parking lot view" as this gives them the best chances of giving us a room that meets our request. Has anyone tried this? I am a bit concerned as I am not sure if putting a negative wording in makes sense. I am afraid someone would miss out on the NOT and then we will end up with the exact opposite of what we want. What do you think?



I've heard too many do a "not" and apparently the room assignor misses the negative and they've gotten exactly what they didn't want to ever do that myself.  There are a LOT of studios at PVB and I suggest to go ahead and request Tokelau if that's what you really want.  You could add Moorea also should you wish.  I've had a total of 7 rooms at PVB and the standards have not been an issue to get very close to what I requested.  Lake view and HA have been the misses but there are fewer to choose from.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday @LeslieLou!*


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday LeslieLou


----------



## rkstocke5609

Live from VGC, just completed day one.  We are staying in a 1BR this time -- all I can say is "WOW"!  These 1BR's are huge!  If I was given the opportunity to design a villa I have to say it would look just like this.  Layout is awesome, Furniture is correct (real dark wood!), there is a trundle under the TV in the living room, and two bathrooms.  You know, when you think about it, Studios really should just sleep four, and all 1BR's should sleep 5 & have two bathrooms.  Instead, we get CCV with tiny rooms, low occupancy, and furniture that really looks like BLT?  This trip is reinforcing how off the mark that whole debacle really is (except the Grand Villas & Cabins do look nice!).

Also, the Food & Wine is going on at full strength, and is expanded from last year.  Busier too.

Anyways, have a great night Groupies!  Time to go to sleep as early access to DL tomorrow.


----------



## jimmytammy

rkstocke5609 said:


> Live from VGC, just completed day one.  We are staying in a 1BR this time -- all I can say is "WOW"!  These 1BR's are huge!  If I was given the opportunity to design a villa I have to say it would look just like this.  Layout is awesome, Furniture is correct (real dark wood!), there is a trundle under the TV in the living room, and two bathrooms.  You know, when you think about it, Studios really should just sleep four, and all 1BR's should sleep 5 & have two bathrooms.  Instead, we get CCV with tiny rooms, low occupancy, and furniture that really looks like BLT?  This trip is reinforcing how off the mark that whole debacle really is (except the Grand Villas & Cabins do look nice!).
> 
> Also, the Food & Wine is going on at full strength, and is expanded from last year.  Busier too.
> 
> Thanks for the report.  Our hope is too give it a try next year, as a trip too Disneyland is on our short bucket list


----------



## Granny

rkstocke5609 said:


> Live from VGC, just completed day one.  We are staying in a 1BR this time -- all I can say is "WOW"!  These 1BR's are huge!  If I was given the opportunity to design a villa I have to say it would look just like this.  Layout is awesome, Furniture is correct (real dark wood!), there is a trundle under the TV in the living room, and two bathrooms.  You know, when you think about it, Studios really should just sleep four, and all 1BR's should sleep 5 & have two bathrooms.  Instead, we get CCV with tiny rooms, low occupancy, and furniture that really looks like BLT?  This trip is reinforcing how off the mark that whole debacle really is (except the Grand Villas & Cabins do look nice!).
> 
> Also, the Food & Wine is going on at full strength, and is expanded from last year.  Busier too.
> 
> Anyways, have a great night Groupies!  Time to go to sleep as early access to DL tomorrow.




*Ron*...thanks for the report from California!  So they do Food & Wine during the Spring in California instead of September-November like they do at WDW?  Interesting.  

And I couldn't agree more that it seems crazy that Disney has places like VWL where the studios sleep 5 and the 1BR sleeps 4.   Makes no sense at all, yet I continue to book the 1BR.


----------



## ArielSRL

Granny said:


> And I couldn't agree more that it seems crazy that Disney has places like VWL where the studios sleep 5 and the 1BR sleeps 4.


I was surprised when I figured this out last year. Makes not one bit of sense....


----------



## twinklebug

Happy Birthday LeslieLou!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rkstocke5609 said:


> Live from VGC, just completed day one.  We are staying in a 1BR this time -- all I can say is "WOW"!  These 1BR's are huge!  If I was given the opportunity to design a villa I have to say it would look just like this.  Layout is awesome, Furniture is correct (real dark wood!), there is a trundle under the TV in the living room, and two bathrooms.  You know, when you think about it, Studios really should just sleep four, and all 1BR's should sleep 5 & have two bathrooms.  Instead, we get CCV with tiny rooms, low occupancy, and furniture that really looks like BLT?  This trip is reinforcing how off the mark that whole debacle really is (except the Grand Villas & Cabins do look nice!).
> 
> Also, the Food & Wine is going on at full strength, and is expanded from last year.  Busier too.
> 
> Anyways, have a great night Groupies!  Time to go to sleep as early access to DL tomorrow.



VGC has my absolute favorite 1 and 2 BRs.  The studios have some slightly different touches that also make them one of my favorites although I do like the split bath designs at VGF and PVB a little more now.  Glad your enjoying your stay!


----------



## Flossbolna

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I've heard too many do a "not" and apparently the room assignor misses the negative and they've gotten exactly what they didn't want to ever do that myself.  There are a LOT of studios at PVB and I suggest to go ahead and request Tokelau if that's what you really want.  You could add Moorea also should you wish.  I've had a total of 7 rooms at PVB and the standards have not been an issue to get very close to what I requested.  Lake view and HA have been the misses but there are fewer to choose from.



Thanks! That was exactly what I was afraid of. I think I will just go with Tokelau then and hope for the best. It is a split stay, so we can always go there in the morning and see if our request was met and otherwise ask for a different assignment.


----------



## Flossbolna

*Happy Birthday LeslieLou!!*​


----------



## rkstocke5609

Live from VGC day two.  After a morning at DL, and a nap, we will head to CA park for dinner at Carthay Circle shortly, so I thought I would check in.  Encountered some rides down at DL.   Started with PP, then POTC, then Indiana Jones, at which point we checked a board which said that HyperSpace Mountain was down.  Then we saw activity moving towards the exit, but we stuck it out and did OK.

JimmyTammy:  I highly recommend California, this is our 2nd year in a row for Spring Break (1st year wait listed into a Studio thinking we would never get to stay at this resort because of its size, it came through and we loved it.  2nd trip wanted no doubts, so planned on the 1BR).

Granny:  Last year, food & wine @ CA was weekends only from April 1st to May 1st so we saw just a little on our last day.  This year, it has more vendors and activities and is everyday and runs March 10th to April 16th.  My wife did a mixology thing with infused Vodkas yesterday, and I am planning on a craft beer thing, and there is a candy making thing my daughter can attend also.  So far, we are enjoying this much more than the public drunken mess we encountered at Epcot a year and a half ago.  But, let's get through the week....
Clearly, this event has been ported over from Florida and is just getting going over here.

Kat:  I can see why you love these 1 & 2 BR's.  Absolutely spot on as you always are.


----------



## Nicoal13

wildernessDad said:


> Anybody doing the Pandora preview either as an annual pass holder or DVC member?  I'm kind of stoked as I will get to do things as an annual pass holder that I couldn't do when I lived in Maryland.  Such as the Pandora preview.  We're doing that on May 20 from noon to two, then checking out the new Magic Kingdom fireworks later in the evening.



We got into it on May 13th which happens to be our check out day, from 9am - 11am. My brother and his family are joining us, they are not good at being early risers and on checkout day I'm skeptical if they will make it. My DS and I will be ready though, we are very excited to check out Pandora.


----------



## TCRAIG

Nicoal13 said:


> We got into it on May 13th which happens to be our check out day, from 9am - 11am. My brother and his family are joining us, they are not good at being early risers and on checkout day I'm skeptical if they will make it. My DS and I will be ready though, we are very excited to check out Pandora.


Same here - DVC preview May 13 at 9!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday LeslieLou!!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LeslieLou !


----------



## rkstocke5609

Live from VGC day 3.  Carthay Circle was excellent last night ($200) though a bit spendy.  This was a World of Color package, and that nighttime spectacular is the one reason why everyone should make it to California at some point in their DVC adventures.  Simply awesome.  Show was different than last year's 60th Anniversary show.  Day three started us off at CA park with an extra hour where we got California Screamin' in three times along with TSMM , Soarin', & GRR all by 10 AM.  Then we exited the park and hopped the shuttle to Disneyland Hotel Pool (GC pools under refurbishment). 4 hours at the pool on the hottest day of our trip (83), and now we will venture out and do some shopping at DTD and return for some MK rides once people give up from their long day of battle..

BTW, a 5 day hopper out here was $350/person.  Actually cheaper than Florida.  Although only 2 parks, but only one less major attraction than WDW (well, that will increase when Avatarland opens...)


----------



## jimmytammy

Ron
Enjoying your reports on DL.  They are just amping me up for a trip out there myself!


----------



## Flossbolna

@rkstocke5609 I am truly envious that you are staying at a one bedroom at the GCV. I was too cheap for that - and lucky that I managed to get a studio for 7 nights in August at 7 months (fast fingers and timing the exact roll over moment with an atomic clock was necessary...). Hope you enjoy the rest of your stay there! Is your villa one of the ones that have already been refurbed? I thought the pictures I had seen of what they are going to do there did look a bit bland as well. But I think it was more of an issue with the hotel rooms if I remember correctly.

@jimmytammy California is so worth it!! We had an amzazing trip there with a week at DL (and also some general LA sightseeing) and then went to Sequoia and Kings Canyon NP, Yosemite and San Francisco for the Walt Disney Family Museum. I would go back in a heart beat (actually thinking about a return trip to California sometime in 2018...).


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Anybody else get their letter from Ken Potrock yet thanking us for our patience during the CCV build process? Says it's going out to all the original owners. Unfortunately the bulk of the letter just advises of all the new amenities and how they are enriching the overall resort experience 

Wait till the newbies move in July 17 and we put our "welcome home" plan into motion.....it'll be enriching alright!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Anybody else get their letter from Ken Potrock yet thanking us for our patience during the CCV build process? Says it's going out to all the original owners. Unfortunately the bulk of the letter just advises of all the new amenities and how they are enriching the overall resort experience
> 
> Wait till the newbies move in July 17 and we put our "welcome home" plan into motion.....it'll be enriching alright!!



Nope, and I wrote them over a year ago about my unhappiness with our contract usage being so severely interrupted for so long.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Kathy, I truly believe Ken is sorry for any inconvenience this has caused us and for any potential dues increase.

Look at the bright side here....you too can increase your enjoyment of the lodge and all of its enrichments by adding on at CCV for the low low price of $176 per point. We should be thanking Mr. Potrock


----------



## DenLo

We are staying at BRV now and are really enjoying our stay.  The CMs are wonderful, friendly and real troopers to make everyones vacation perfect.  I sometimes miss posts here, but I wondered if you all knew about the extras added to the VWL Lobby during this construction.  Coffee, hot teas,and apple juice are available from 7:00 am until 3:00 PM daily.  Also a concierge CM has a desk just off of the VWL lobby from 9:00 am to 3:00 pm daily.  However, the hours are not consistently kept, because a pair of CMs rotate between VWL and the WL front desk and I think one CM has been absent.  

I have to admit that at times the walk through the lobby to get the pool, Geyser Point and the ferry gets old.  I can see why some would hate it. 

Good news is that we have been watching them plants dozens of trees daily this week.   So far they are all around the cabins as the area outside VWL is still a pretty busy thoroughfare with all of the construction vehicles.  Also they added the metal tank with an arm to the pool area.  I will try to upload a photo for you to see tomorrow.


----------



## melk

Flossbolna said:


> @rkstocke5609
> 
> @jimmytammy California is so worth it!! We had an amzazing trip there with a week at DL (and also some general LA sightseeing) and then went to Sequoia and Kings Canyon NP, Yosemite and San Francisco for the Walt Disney Family Museum. I would go back in a heart beat (actually thinking about a return trip to California sometime in 2018...).



I remember reading your trip report as we took a similar trip last summer. Disneyland, Sequoia & King's Canyon, Yosemite and SF...loved every minute of it!

Love the GC, we had the one bedroom there as well.  VWL is of course my favorite but now VGC is a close second.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Kathy, I truly believe Ken is sorry for any inconvenience this has caused us and for any potential dues increase.
> 
> Look at the bright side here....you too can increase your enjoyment of the lodge and all of its enrichments by adding on at CCV for the low low price of $176 per point. We should be thanking Mr. Potrock


----------



## Lakegirl

DenLo said:


> We are staying at BRV now and are really enjoying our stay.  The CMs are wonderful, friendly and real troopers to make everyones vacation perfect.  I sometimes miss posts here, but I wondered if you all knew about the extras added to the VWL Lobby during this construction.  Coffee, hot teas,and apple juice are available from 7:00 am until 3:00 PM daily.  Also a concierge CM has a desk just off of the VWL lobby from 9:00 am to 3:00 pm daily.  However, the hours are not consistently kept, because a pair of CMs rotate between VWL and the WL front desk and I think one CM has been absent.
> 
> I have to admit that at times the walk through the lobby to get the pool, Geyser Point and the ferry gets old.  I can see why some would hate it.
> 
> Good news is that we have been watching them plants dozens of trees daily this week.   So far they are all around the cabins as the area outside VWL is still a pretty busy thoroughfare with all of the construction vehicles.  Also they added the metal tank with an arm to the pool area.  I will try to upload a photo for you to see tomorrow.


So glad to hear about the trees!!!!


----------



## rkstocke5609

Live from VGC day 4.  Last night we shopped & returned to DL thinking crowds would dwindle...wrong.  Got in Autopia, Buzz, Pirates, and a nice lady gave us Star Tours FP's she wasn't going to make the window on.  Saw some of the fireworks, looked great.  So wiped out, made it back to the sixth floor viewing deck in the villas wing for World of Color (they even pipe in the music!).  Wife & daughter so tired they made me promise to let them sleep in this morning.

So, solo I managed all the dark rides except PP, then added tea cups.  Flew over to HSM, only couldn't grab FP's for all since they weren't scanned into the park.  Last year I managed this trick, must have been lucky.  Followed up with a FP for BTMR and did the Submarines.  Then breakfast, followed by a run to Splash where while standing in the single rider line it went down. Badly, they couldn't move the logs around and had to evacuate from multiple spots.  Handicappers too, it was ugly.  So, bailed on that, did the BTMR FP, then grabbed the monorail to go grab the family.

Got them up, into MK, but left them at the gate inside, ran for HSM FP's for later, but it was down, so no go.  Tried for Indy, but return would have put us for dinner, so onto planned things at CA park.  Did Animation drawing (Olaf!). This is way bigger a class than Studios used to have.  Then, Food & Wine chocolate making class (Yum!).  Then live at the Hyperion for a Broadway caliber "Frozen" production.  Little over an hour long.  This was outstanding, nothing like this in Florida!  Now off to Jazz Kitchen for dinner, then back to MK to close it down, check out tomorrow...lots to get in yet!


----------



## ErinC

Got my "sorry for the inconvenience" letter from Ken today. I know it's already been mentioned, but does anybody else think the salon in the old trout pass bar area is just weird? Do any of the other resorts have salons? I guess it's kind of like spa services, but I just think the location is odd. I don't think it's something I would ever use. Are they enclosing it?


----------



## Flossbolna

DenLo said:


> We are staying at BRV now and are really enjoying our stay.  The CMs are wonderful, friendly and real troopers to make everyones vacation perfect.  I sometimes miss posts here, but I wondered if you all knew about the extras added to the VWL Lobby during this construction.  Coffee, hot teas,and apple juice are available from 7:00 am until 3:00 PM daily.  Also a concierge CM has a desk just off of the VWL lobby from 9:00 am to 3:00 pm daily.  However, the hours are not consistently kept, because a pair of CMs rotate between VWL and the WL front desk and I think one CM has been absent.
> 
> I have to admit that at times the walk through the lobby to get the pool, Geyser Point and the ferry gets old.  I can see why some would hate it.
> 
> Good news is that we have been watching them plants dozens of trees daily this week.   So far they are all around the cabins as the area outside VWL is still a pretty busy thoroughfare with all of the construction vehicles.  Also they added the metal tank with an arm to the pool area.  I will try to upload a photo for you to see tomorrow.



Love hearing about the new trees!!!

When we were there in December, there was a concierge CM at the VWL lobby as well. But it was irregularly then as well. The CM helped us once when we were trying to figure out why there was no Epcot bus. He was really nice! If I remember correctly, he was from Yosemite in California.

But in December there was no coffee, hot tea or juice in the lobby. I am pretty confident about that. I noticed however that the VGF lobby has a nespresso machine that you can use for a cup of coffee. At Vero Beach in November they had coffee and hot tea at their temporary breakfast station that was complimentary as well. I wonder if this is a new perk they have added (of course we are paying for that perk with our dues, but I cannot imagine that it would be really noticeable in our dues, maybe half a cent per point?). I like it!


----------



## Dizny Dad

DenLo said:


> We are staying at BRV now and . . . . . . . .



I racked my brain trying to think where in the heck you were staying . . . I guess I really have taken on the "Name that will remain unspoken" mantra heavily.  I'm telling myself it was just an early morning brain burp, but . . .



ErinC said:


> . . . . . . does anybody else think the salon in the old trout pass bar area is just weird? . . . . . . . .



Yes, both DiznyDi & I wrinkled up our noses at the thought.  Somehow, visiting the wilds and seclusion of the Lodge just doesn't bring to mind having a pedicure by the geyser, even with a rum in hand.  The young upwardly mobile executive that inserted this feature will soon be moving on, promoted until incompetence is recognized, leaving behind ideas that forever changed the course of life.  I have seen this so often (old age, I know) that I am beginning to believe it is a law in the universe, kind of like gravity.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Flossbolna said:


> Love hearing about the new trees!!!
> 
> When we were there in December, there was a concierge CM at the VWL lobby as well. But it was irregularly then as well. The CM helped us once when we were trying to figure out why there was no Epcot bus. He was really nice! If I remember correctly, he was from Yosemite in California.
> 
> But in December there was no coffee, hot tea or juice in the lobby. I am pretty confident about that. I noticed however that the VGF lobby has a nespresso machine that you can use for a cup of coffee. At Vero Beach in November they had coffee and hot tea at their temporary breakfast station that was complimentary as well. I wonder if this is a new perk they have added (of course we are paying for that perk with our dues, but I cannot imagine that it would be really noticeable in our dues, maybe half a cent per point?). I like it!



I wonder if the coffe etc in the lobby is more in response to Roarking Fork being closed?  A little "compensation" for no Mickey waffles and an even longer walk around to the refill station at Geyser point from VWL.  (See That @Dizny Dad ? VWL!)   

And this letter......wonder if Mr Potrock heard a bit at the meet and greet at the MK events a month or so ago........there didn't seem to be much concern about our patience before.


----------



## horselover

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Anybody else get their letter from Ken Potrock yet thanking us for our patience during the CCV build process? Says it's going out to all the original owners. Unfortunately the bulk of the letter just advises of all the new amenities and how they are enriching the overall resort experience
> 
> Wait till the newbies move in July 17 and we put our "welcome home" plan into motion.....it'll be enriching alright!!





I got my letter yesterday.  It quickly went into the recycling pile.  



ErinC said:


> Got my "sorry for the inconvenience" letter from Ken today. I know it's already been mentioned, but does anybody else think the salon in the old trout pass bar area is just weird? Do any of the other resorts have salons? I guess it's kind of like spa services, but I just think the location is odd. I don't think it's something I would ever use. Are they enclosing it?



Weird.  When I go to the pool I'm not thinking about getting my nails done.   I was just looking at my drink stirrers I'd been collecting every time I visited Trout Pass recently.  I told DH they're collectors items now.  HIs reponse was I could get at least a penny for them.        They have sentimental value!   As much as I enjoyed GP I will miss TP as a bar.


----------



## Flossbolna

KAT4DISNEY said:


> And this letter......wonder if Mr Potrock heard a bit at the meet and greet at the MK events a month or so ago........there didn't seem to be much concern about our patience before.



He definitely heard from me during the Annual Meeting about my fears and how I felt that this whole project was treating the exisiting members as second class compared to the new ones. The wording I used was that we get rocks (Boulder) and the others get lovely streams (Creek). I am not delusional in thinking that me speaking up has any influence on decisions being made since those are money driven. But I got the impression that Ken actually is the type who listens to people and does not just shrug it off. I am sure that the combination of people like me who complained in person, people who wrote and maybe even an downturn in booking was noticed. And I can understand that sending the letter now makes sense. They should have sent it before work started, but once it started, it made sense to wait until we have actually seen a bit more of the positive that is going to come (or what DVC perceives to be positive). 

I wonder how long it will take for the letter to arrive in Germany. Maybe it will go to Georgia (the country, used to be part of the Soviet Union) first because for whatever reason the DVC database keeps changing my profile from Germany to Georgia in some instances.


----------



## sleepydog25

Love hearing the updates from DL!  Visited several times many years ago BCA (Before CA) as I was stationed in SoCal.  Took *luv *on a surprise trip there going on three years ago, and loved the changes. Most of all, I wanted to comment that the choices in room decor at VGC are exactly what CCVC should be, as well as the refurbed VWL rooms from three years ago. Gorgeous. Upscale. Appropriate. Side by side comparison pictures would show a distinct difference between CCVC (why do I feel like I'm typing the acronym for the Soviet Union each time I use that tag?) and VGC, and would prove how large a mistake they made when they furnished the new rooms.

Haven't received the Pet Rock, er, Potrock letter, either. In fact, we're long time VWL members and have received very little from DVC at all save the "welcome, you're going on vacation" letters for our upcoming trips. Haven't heard squat from our agent/rep, though we wouldn't buy in, anyway.  Glad to hear about the trees and the mini-concierge station in the VWL lobby.  We'll have to see if it's still up and running in a month.

Happy Friday!


----------



## Tardisblue

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Anybody else get their letter from Ken Potrock yet thanking us for our patience during the CCV build process? Says it's going out to all the original owners. Unfortunately the bulk of the letter just advises of all the new amenities and how they are enriching the overall resort experience
> 
> Wait till the newbies move in July 17 and we put our "welcome home" plan into motion.....it'll be enriching alright!!



Wasn't he Fred's boss in the Flintstones?


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Well, that would help explain the new "boulder" name change/theme and rock quarry pool.


----------



## Kathymford

ErinC said:


> Got my "sorry for the inconvenience" letter from Ken today. I know it's already been mentioned, but does anybody else think the salon in the old trout pass bar area is just weird? Do any of the other resorts have salons? I guess it's kind of like spa services, but I just think the location is odd. I don't think it's something I would ever use. Are they enclosing it?



I thought it was a weird choice for a location at first too, and then I thought, oooh, but what about getting a pedicure with the lake view and a nice breeze ...


----------



## twinklebug

I think the location will be enclosed. I like pretty nails too, but just saying... I don't want to see anyone getting their feet scraped down from my table at Geyser Point.


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies!
My trip to Sarasota is winding down, what a wonderful week it's been! Headed back to MA tomorrow (hopefully flight won't be cancelled) going from 80's to SNOW. Boy am I grateful for this escape!


----------



## rkstocke5609

Live from VGC day 5.  First off, the Jazz Kitchen in DTD was really good last night.  Atmosphere 10, food 7.9 .  Highly recommend, loved the live soloist on the piano.  From there it was back to DL where we did rides until midnight.  Got in the elusive Indy ride, so pressure was off for Friday.

Two different cast members we heard blaming the ride closures to some issue with the power from Anaheim.  One from the Monsters Inc. ride at CA said that the maintenance guy turned the AC off and to try turning the ride back on to the operator, and said something about he thought that would keep it running ---WHAT??  We have seen a crazy amount of rides go down, but as seasoned veterans we take what the park gives us.  Even SMALL WORLD went down -- I didn't think that ever broke....

Anyways, no rest for the weary as we left the room by 7:45 AM (well two of us).  Ran over to MK and navigated HSM twice and Autopia, then flew back to grab a CS FP from CA park.  Then, back to room to finish packing up with my wife and check out.  Then off to the CS FP, followed by a run back to MK for a secured HSM FP from earlier.  Then, scored an Indy FP and a BTMR FP before heading back to CA park to food & wine booth it for dinner.  Some highlights were a beef tenderloin slider with garlic, and something called a "maple bacon whoopie pie" --  True heaven.  Casually strolled around and made our way back to the GC lobby, Supershuttle scheduled to get us back to LAX for our 11:45 departing red eye in about 45 minutes.  I fully expect to sleep the whole flight and another six hours when I get home.  We finished strong.  I will put together some final reflections sometime this weekend.


----------



## twokats

Got my letter a couple of days ago.  Kinda read thru it, and laid it to one side before I decide what to do with it.


----------



## Anna114

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Anybody else get their letter from Ken Potrock yet thanking us for our patience during the CCV build process? Says it's going out to all the original owners. Unfortunately the bulk of the letter just advises of all the new amenities and how they are enriching the overall resort experience
> 
> Wait till the newbies move in July 17 and we put our "welcome home" plan into motion.....it'll be enriching alright!!




I read it, said a nasty expletive and proceeded to throw it out.


----------



## DenLo

Here are some of our photos during our *VWL* stay.

Additional tables and chairs added outside of Geyser Point.   No food service.  You have to purchase food and drinks at either the To Go counter or at the bar.






New roof addition - Roaring Forks outside dining area.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Boulder Ridge Cove pool feature installed.






Note the moss added to the top of the rocks











Morning sunrise at Geyser Point despite a cloudy morning.


----------



## Granny

*Denise*...beautiful pictures, thanks!! 

Those tables and chairs along the shore of Bay Lake do look mighty inviting!  I think I can envision some future Groupie meets out there!


----------



## Lakegirl

Thanks so much for the pictures!!!


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> *Denise*...beautiful pictures, thanks!!
> 
> Those tables and chairs along the shore of Bay Lake do look mighty inviting!  I think I can envision some future Groupie meets out there!



I vote for May!    

Thanks for the photo update @DenLo!


----------



## sleepydog25

We finally did get the Potrock Letter. To be fair, it was nicely done. It's a bit of a stretch to say the new pool "adds another layer to the resort's rich back story" since they changed that back story so abruptly and recently.  Of course, the whole "venture into the woods" notion is a bit ironic. Still, my disappointment comes with some of the choices they made vice this piece of paper and the thought behind it.


----------



## DenLo

I forgot to mention that Wilderness Lodge is doing a test which allows guests to use luggage carts without Bell Services.  

I have to admit that as we walked around WL and all the steep ramps, I was wondering when the first accident between a guest driven luggage cart and another guest would occur.  Personally I wouldn't want to push a loaded cart up those inclines or for that matter keep the cart from running wild downhill--they look like real back backers.


----------



## rkstocke5609

DenLo said:


> I forgot to mention that Wilderness Lodge is doing a test which allows guests to use luggage carts without Bell Services.
> 
> I have to admit that as we walked around WL and all the steep ramps, I was wondering when the first accident between a guest driven luggage cart and another guest would occur.  Personally I wouldn't want to push a loaded cart up those inclines or for that matter keep the cart from running wild downhill--they look like real back backers.



Ick.  I really don't like this one bit.  I expect a competent efficient bell services that manages the carts.  I do not want guests using them.  This is a deluxe resort.  You want to know where these things end up at hotels that do this?  If you are lucky when someone uses them at check in they will dump them near an elevator on the floor they are staying.  If they are really lazy, just outside in the hallway one room down from the one they are using.  Terrible idea.


----------



## jimmytammy

We have yet to receive the Potted Meat letter, but already, not liking it


----------



## Starwind

DenLo said:


> I forgot to mention that Wilderness Lodge is doing a test which allows guests to use luggage carts without Bell Services.
> 
> I have to admit that as we walked around WL and all the steep ramps, I was wondering when the first accident between a guest driven luggage cart and another guest would occur.  Personally I wouldn't want to push a loaded cart up those inclines or for that matter keep the cart from running wild downhill--they look like real back backers.



This would have been nice on our last WL stay.  The Magical Expressed dropped us *and our luggage* off, and we had to haul it up the steps, across the driveway and nearly to the front doors ourselves until someone from Bell Services came to assist.  Didn't even apologize.  And then of course you are expected to tip them....

Would have worked much better if I could have just grabbed one of the carts myself, loaded it and hauled it inside.  Of course, the best wuld have been someone actually meeting the bus and seeing if anyone needed luggage assistance, what a concept !!  A big huge bus is letting people off at your resort, do you think maybe just maybe someone might need assistance ?

SW


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Dizny Dad said:


> I racked my brain trying to think where in the heck you were staying . . . I guess I really have taken on the "Name that will remain unspoken" mantra heavily.



= ME
Every. Single. Time.



horselover said:


> I got my letter yesterday.  It quickly went into the recycling pile.
> 
> 
> 
> Weird.  When I go to the pool I'm not thinking about getting my nails done.   I was just looking at my drink stirrers I'd been collecting every time I visited Trout Pass recently.  I told DH they're collectors items now.  HIs reponse was I could get at least a penny for them.        They have sentimental value!   As much as I enjoyed GP I will miss TP as a bar.



I agree- seems odd but glad to hear it's more spa services than just hair. I think it would have fit better inside the building but I guess there wasn't space and they had an empty building outside and needed something to put in it.



Thanks for the photos! Love to see the moss on the rocks, I almost wonder if this was always the plan or a response to the negativity of all the rocks. I did not see any moss in the pool renderings so it has me wondering.


----------



## rkstocke5609

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> = ME
> Every. Single. Time.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree- seems odd but glad to hear it's more spa services than just hair. I think it would have fit better inside the building but I guess there wasn't space and they had an empty building outside and needed something to put in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the photos! Love to see the moss on the rocks, I almost wonder if this was always the plan or a response to the negativity of all the rocks. I did not see any moss in the pool renderings so it has me wondering.



Funny thing about the moss on the rocks - in my experience, moss grows under a tree canopy in dark wet conditions.  Now, I also see moss like stuff just below the surface of the water in spots, but I don't think that is called moss.  I certainly don't think it grows in direct sunlight at the top of a pile of rock at an abandoned rock quarry -- where would the moisture come from?  So, either this is a theming oops, or trees are on the way back?


----------



## Seth Paridon

Hey everybody.  Y'all might recall that a couple weeks ago i posted that we purchased resale VWL 175 point contract.  We were waiting o Disney's ROFR, and...we PASSED!  We now officially own a little piece of our Lodge.  We are so excited!  We close in three weeks.

Seth


----------



## rkstocke5609

Live from VGC wrap up.  The airport was an adventure, we had to load a bus at our gate out to some strange gate out on the tarmack to load onto the plane.  Ran late and arrived home at 5:40 AM.  Special, as you only stand on these oversize buses, and as another passenger pointed out after 15 minutes of driving, "wow, we are passing the FedEx freight area..."  Anyways, just what our feet were looking for.

In regard to our 1BR, I thought it looked like the room had a fresh coat of paint and the unit was really outstanding.  But, whether it was refurbed?  I was unclear.  All the hotel rooms are going through refurb, and I saw pictures of what these are going to look like off the lobby.  This was really nice looking, but that doesn't mean the villas are going to get the same.  If they are, then our room was not refurbished.  At check in, they said it was but we had a maintenance guy bring a DVD player and he said it wasn't.  But, whose to say he knows the difference between a hotel suite and a DVC villa?

We loved the California Adventure Food & Wine -- this is interesting as we didn't think much of it at Epcot due to the public drunkeness and felt it inappropriate for our daughter.  So much so that I bought a hat (after all, no one in Florida will have one...)

Can someone tell me why I love the CA park?  In particular, I love the Hollywood Studios area.  Why do I love this when Studios Florida has always been my least favorite place to be?  Always just found it dirty and unappealing (Osborne Lights excluded).

We had encounters with Sully, Elastigirl, & Cruella de Ville -- all flying solo without a cast member attendant.  Would never happen in Florida.

Waiting for the Supershuttle, we talked with a celebrity limousine driver who claimed that the city of Anaheim is begging Disney to build a third park -- so, this seems to contradict the ride failure due to Anaheim power thing....I mean I can't believe the city is blackmailing Disney into building a third park by withholding power demands of the current two parks...  Rumors & opinions abound...

Came home to Potrock letter -- thanks, as the construction encouraged us to discover California.  But, fair warning to all considering a trip to California -- seeing DL & CA parks will leave you wondering why can't they do this in Florida?  The only ride that is considerably better in Florida is Splash Mountain.  I am very concerned that when I return to Florida after two straight years in California that I will be very critical of the rides.  The detail and special effects in California are just far superior.  Pirates & Space Mountain (Hyper Space in DL) are just so superior I'm not sure I'll ever ride them in Florida again.  Disney sure has their work cut out if they want to "wow" me upon my return to Florida.

But, my love of the lodge will be enough to bring me back.  At this point though, I could see going each direction every other year -- oh wait, my wife wants to squeeze in Aulani...

Apologies to those that thought this ongoing trip report wasn't appropriate for this thread -- it got longer than I intended.  In fact, I didn't plan on it being daily but so many people kept "liking" it I thought I would play it through to its conclusion.  Back to the regularly scheduled Wilderness Lodge discussion..


----------



## sleepydog25

Seth Paridon said:


> Hey everybody.  Y'all might recall that a couple weeks ago i posted that we purchased resale VWL 175 point contract.  We were waiting o Disney's ROFR, and...we PASSED!  We now officially own a little piece of our Lodge.  We are so excited!  We close in three weeks.
> 
> Seth


Now, I can officially say  *HOME!! *

*Ron*:  Enjoyed your reports from California. I, too, enjoyed several rides and experiences much more there than in Florida. On the flip side, we felt CM service, overall, wasn't up to the level we usually get in the World. We also found the line cutting in DL and CA to be rampant which partially fed our disappointment with the CMs since they not once stopped it or said anything. Each resort (CA vs FL) has its highs and lows for us, and hopefully, we'll get back out to California to try those parks out again.


----------



## Granny

rkstocke5609 said:


> Funny thing about the moss on the rocks - in my experience, moss grows under a tree canopy in dark wet conditions.  Now, I also see moss like stuff just below the surface of the water in spots, but I don't think that is called moss.  I certainly don't think it grows in direct sunlight at the top of a pile of rock at an abandoned rock quarry -- where would the moisture come from?  So, either this is a theming oops, or trees are on the way back?



*Ron*...what you say makes sense, but actually I have seen moss on rocks a lot.  Usually in heavily shaded areas, to be sure.  But I have seen it fairly often.

 


I think the mossy rocks do give it a little more ambiance...a small touch but that is the kind of thing Disney used to be really good at.  




Seth Paridon said:


> Hey everybody.  Y'all might recall that a couple weeks ago i posted that we purchased resale VWL 175 point contract.  We were waiting o Disney's ROFR, and...we PASSED!  We now officially own a little piece of our Lodge.  We are so excited!  We close in three weeks.
> 
> Seth




*Seth*...that's awesome!!!!    *WELCOME HOME!!! *



rkstocke5609 said:


> Apologies to those that thought this ongoing trip report wasn't appropriate for this thread -- it got longer than I intended.  In fact, I didn't plan on it being daily but so many people kept "liking" it I thought I would play it through to its conclusion.  Back to the regularly scheduled Wilderness Lodge discussion..



*Ron*...thanks for the ongoing report and observations.  And don't worry about going off topic...after all, Peter Dominick was the architect for both WL and Grand Californian resorts!  So you're all good!


----------



## jimmytammy

Awesome Seth!!  Welcome Home

Ron, loved your trip reports, if anything else comes to mind, do tell!


----------



## rkstocke5609

Granny said:


> *Ron*...what you say makes sense, but actually I have seen moss on rocks a lot.  Usually in heavily shaded areas, to be sure.  But I have seen it fairly often.
> 
> View attachment 228963
> 
> 
> I think the mossy rocks do give it a little more ambiance...a small touch but that is the kind of thing Disney used to be really good at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Seth*...that's awesome!!!!    *WELCOME HOME!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> *Ron*...thanks for the ongoing report and observations.  And don't worry about going off topic...after all, Peter Dominick was the architect for both WL and Grand Californian resorts!  So you're all good!




I agree, I have seen moss on rocks a lot too -- just never at the top of a rock pile in direct sunlight with no shade.  But, I agree it looks pretty cool...


----------



## DVC Jen

DenLo said:


> Here are some of our photos during our *VWL* stay.
> 
> Additional tables and chairs added outside of Geyser Point.   No food service.  You have to purchase food and drinks at either the To Go counter or at the bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New roof addition - Roaring Forks outside dining area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boulder Ridge Cove pool feature installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the moss added to the top of the rocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning sunrise at Geyser Point despite a cloudy morning.




Thanks for the pics.


----------



## DenLo

If it is wet and humid enough moss will grow, I live in Houston and I would know. Sigh.

We have heard several CMs say that there will be a water feature on the rocks pool side and it looks like they have left open space in front of some of the rocks--based on a little binocular use.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DenLo said:


> Here are some of our photos during our *VWL* stay.
> 
> Additional tables and chairs added outside of Geyser Point.   No food service.  You have to purchase food and drinks at either the To Go counter or at the bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New roof addition - Roaring Forks outside dining area.



What is it with Disney and their lack of umbrellas at so many spots that have the option for them?



DenLo said:


> Boulder Ridge Cove pool feature installed.



I remember when there were big shady trees right where that rock in the forefront is.... 



DenLo said:


> Note the moss added to the top of the rocks





rkstocke5609 said:


> Funny thing about the moss on the rocks - in my experience, moss grows under a tree canopy in dark wet conditions.  Now, I also see moss like stuff just below the surface of the water in spots, but I don't think that is called moss.  I certainly don't think it grows in direct sunlight at the top of a pile of rock at an abandoned rock quarry -- where would the moisture come from?  So, either this is a theming oops, or trees are on the way back?



I was going to post similar - moss requires cooler areas with moisture.  So, this must mean big trees coming back there, right?  

Thanks for the great pictures Denlo!


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

rkstocke5609 said:


> Funny thing about the moss on the rocks - in my experience, moss grows under a tree canopy in dark wet conditions.  Now, I also see moss like stuff just below the surface of the water in spots, but I don't think that is called moss.  I certainly don't think it grows in direct sunlight at the top of a pile of rock at an abandoned rock quarry -- where would the moisture come from?  So, either this is a theming oops, or trees are on the way back?



We have a pond that is in direct sunlight and the rocks by the waterfall do get moss on them some years. Shade isn't necessary but it definitely needs moisture. If they plant a nice big tree, even better!! 




Seth Paridon said:


> Hey everybody.  Y'all might recall that a couple weeks ago i posted that we purchased resale VWL 175 point contract.  We were waiting o Disney's ROFR, and...we PASSED!  We now officially own a little piece of our Lodge.  We are so excited!  We close in three weeks.
> 
> Seth



Congrats!!


----------



## Dean Marino

OK - we get letters.....

Simple reply:  DO NOT SCREW WITH THE CONTRACT - WE WILL HIRE LAWYERS, AND SUE.

Beyond that?  no issues.


----------



## ErinC

Ron, only been to California once, really want to try it again soon. Loved reading your reports. 

Interesting about the moss, but would love to see more trees. Although the theme is pacific northwest the for real Florida weather is not, it's going to be hot by the pool with not much shade if they don't add some additional shade features. 

Spent my afternoon today watching Avatar. I had never seen it, so I ordered it off eBay a few weeks ago. Finally got around to watching it today. I felt like I had to see it before Pandora opens. Can't really say I liked it. I'm not a sci-fi kind of movie personality. I thought it was about an hour too long. It was okay, but can't really see why it won so many awards. DH fell asleep. oh well, at least I can say I've seen it. Maybe I'll "get" a little more out of my AK experience because of it. 

Just found out school is cancelled tomorrow due to impending bad weather. Turning the alarm clock off now...


----------



## Starwind

rkstocke5609 said:


> I agree, I have seen moss on rocks a lot too -- just never at the top of a rock pile in direct sunlight with no shade.  But, I agree it looks pretty cool...



Apparently moss can grow in such places, per a few of the images on this page:  https://suwalls.com/moss/  OTOH most of them are traditional under trees and/or near water....

SW


----------



## rkstocke5609

One last thing from California that I forgot to mention.  The reimagination of TOT into Guardians at least on the exterior is nearly complete.  They removed quite a bit of the shielding while we were there and revealed a very nicely done job.

BTW, even those that aren't fans of SCIFI should take the time to see Guardians of the Galaxy -- really good, and Volume 2 comes out in like a month.  I for one can't wait!

And yes, I love TOT -- but, the investment being made into the Guardians franchise is very interesting to me.


----------



## sleepydog25

Top o' the morning to the Groupies!  First, I'm not sure how well Pandora will come off, but AK certainly needed to be beefed up. We enjoyed AVATAR when it first opened in the theaters; in fact, we liked it a lot. Then again, it was on a big screen format in 3D, and it's one of the rare movies where the 3D aspect enhanced the story as you felt transported to the lush jungles of Pandora and actually felt as if you were, ahem, "soarin" through the skies on the backs of the creatures.  I can't imagine the new Pandora can recreate that feeling; however, I'm interested to see it.

Headed back to the world at the end of the month.  First time I will have been there in nearly 15 months!


----------



## princesslayla

Hello!

We will be at VWL during July 4th. Does anyone know when the new Boulder Ridge pool opens? Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

WELCOME HOME SETH & COMPANY!!


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies,
A bit off topic but I'm hoping someone can help me. We are driving to WDW in May from my sisters place in Sarasota. I want to drop the car off at the WDW Care Center once we arrive on property. We will take DME back to airport. Anyone have any tips, i.e. discount codes and/or how it all works (shuttle back to resort). It appears only Alamo and National are available at the car care center. Any comments and suggestions are most appreciated!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies,
> A bit off topic but I'm hoping someone can help me. We are driving to WDW in May from my sisters place in Sarasota. I want to drop the car off at the WDW Care Center once we arrive on property. We will take DME back to airport. Anyone have any tips, i.e. discount codes and/or how it all works (shuttle back to resort). It appears only Alamo and National are available at the car care center. Any comments and suggestions are most appreciated!



I haven't personally used it but am 99.9% certain they run a shuttle from the Car care center to whatever resort you need to get to.  It is Alamo and National there and they are also at Swan/Dolphin and Shades of Green.  Hotels close to DTD have a couple other care rental companies.


----------



## Starwind

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies,
> A bit off topic but I'm hoping someone can help me. We are driving to WDW in May from my sisters place in Sarasota. I want to drop the car off at the WDW Care Center once we arrive on property. We will take DME back to airport. Anyone have any tips, i.e. discount codes and/or how it all works (shuttle back to resort). It appears only Alamo and National are available at the car care center. Any comments and suggestions are most appreciated!



I have rented a couple times from National at the Car Care Center and returning it there (never a one way to there, so can't help with that).  Once you drop off and process the return their shuttle will take you to whichever WDW resort you want and is free.  The last time I did it it was a minibus.

There is another thread on the forums with car rental discount code info that may help you with that.  I find when I rent vehicles a few things help:  being a member of the car rental company loyalty program and being subscribed to their email list so I get things like coupon codes and discount offers by email; scouring their website for discount offers; scouring the web for offers.

I will do an initial booking at a price I am willing to pay with the company I want to be with.  Then, I check regularly to see if the price for the same rental has gone down (i.e. price it again and see if it is lower!), almost always the price will drop at some point, at which point I book the cheaper price and cancel the original (or modify to the cheaper price, though that sometimes doesnt work).  

But by booking the initial I always have that as my fallback.  Kind of like booking WDW hotels, hoping for a room discount or free dining, but always having the reservation at the resort I want at a (*cough* rack rate) price I am willing to pay if necessary.

Also, since you will be staying at a WDW resort:  do you plan to keep the car during your stay or return it when you arrive ?  Because if return when you arrive, another option could be to drop it at the airport and take Disney's Magical Express to the resort.  Check the rental and drop fees involved with both drop locations, as there can be a substantial difference (not sure which is better usually).  Also, there are other rental sites around Disney, e.g. Swan/Dolfin has a rental agency there as do some other hotels.  You may not be limited to just Alamo and National. 

SW


----------



## Granny

princesslayla said:


> Hello!
> 
> We will be at VWL during July 4th. Does anyone know when the new Boulder Ridge pool opens? Thanks!!!!!



*PrincessL*...I believe the pool is scheduled to be opened next month.  And Copper Creek Villas are available for booking starting on July 17.  So July 4 should be a pretty safe bet.  Good luck, and enjoy your trip planning!


----------



## Corinne

Thanks so much Kathy and Starwind!


----------



## ArielSRL

Quick question about Bell Services. So we are driving to WL. When we get there, I had planned to use Bell Services to get the luggage from the car then have them bring it to the room. I do plan to stop in the lobby (bc, like I mentioned before, who wouldn't?), stop at the desk to ask a question about late checkout, then head to the room. Is it customary to tip twice in that situation, when they get the bags AND when the deliver? Seems like a lot, if so, but since I rarely use those services, I wouldn't really know.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ArielSRL said:


> Quick question about Bell Services. So we are driving to WL. When we get there, I had planned to use Bell Services to get the luggage from the car then have them bring it to the room. I do plan to stop in the lobby (bc, like I mentioned before, who wouldn't?), stop at the desk to ask a question about late checkout, then head to the room. Is it customary to tip twice in that situation, when they get the bags AND when the deliver? Seems like a lot, if so, but since I rarely use those services, I wouldn't really know.



Customary with hotels is to tip when they bring the luggage to the room.


----------



## twinklebug

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies,
> A bit off topic but I'm hoping someone can help me. We are driving to WDW in May from my sisters place in Sarasota. I want to drop the car off at the WDW Care Center once we arrive on property. We will take DME back to airport. Anyone have any tips, i.e. discount codes and/or how it all works (shuttle back to resort). It appears only Alamo and National are available at the car care center. Any comments and suggestions are most appreciated!


I did this last summer. Picked up an Alamo car at MCO and dropped it off at the Dolphin. (Just as easily could have said the Car care center, but Dolphin was closer and had fantastic reviews.)
From what I read, the CCC shuttle is available almost all the time, and will take off to your destination as soon as you get in. Only on occasion have folks had to share.
My experience dropping off at the Dolphin was I pulled up to the Valet, they took the car, wrote out my receipt and I was on my way to the boat to Epcot for our dinner. It was a bit too easy


----------



## ArielSRL

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Customary with hotels is to tip when they bring the luggage to the room.


Thank you!


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies,
> A bit off topic but I'm hoping someone can help me. We are driving to WDW in May from my sisters place in Sarasota. I want to drop the car off at the WDW Care Center once we arrive on property. We will take DME back to airport. Anyone have any tips, i.e. discount codes and/or how it all works (shuttle back to resort). It appears only Alamo and National are available at the car care center. Any comments and suggestions are most appreciated!



Hey Corinne!
We have rented from Alamo a couple times and had good experiences. As for the Auto Care Center, we have never picked/dropped off a car there,but we did use them once to have an AC installed on our van.  Sounds crazy, but riding more than half way down on I95 with the windows down,well, it was more than Tammy could bear
But they did a great job, and a shuttle took me back to resort and took me back to the garage as well too pick upas part of their service.  
The way we find Alamo works best for us, if we are 100% certain we are needing that car, they give you a pay now vs pay later price, and pay now is better priced.  Also, they don't hassle you about insurance, etc. at time of pickup.  We have had very quick turnaround every time.


----------



## jimmytammy

ArielSRL said:


> Quick question about Bell Services. So we are driving to WL. When we get there, I had planned to use Bell Services to get the luggage from the car then have them bring it to the room. I do plan to stop in the lobby (bc, like I mentioned before, who wouldn't?), stop at the desk to ask a question about late checkout, then head to the room. Is it customary to tip twice in that situation, when they get the bags AND when the deliver? Seems like a lot, if so, but since I rarely use those services, I wouldn't really know.



Hey Ariel!
We tip when we drop bags and also when they deliver as it is very seldom the same person, but thats just us


----------



## ArielSRL

jimmytammy said:


> Hey Ariel!
> We tip when we drop bags and also when they deliver as it is very seldom the same person, but thats just us


Good to know. I was kind of wondering about that. I wonder if they pool tips.


----------



## DenLo

princesslayla said:


> Hello!
> 
> We will be at VWL during July 4th. Does anyone know when the new Boulder Ridge pool opens? Thanks!!!!!



We are here at VWL and have been told by a number of CMs that they hope to get the pool open for the 4th of July.  But it will definitely be open when CCV opens on July 17 (which happens to be the 62nd anniversary of Disneyland, Anaheim).



ArielSRL said:


> Quick question about Bell Services. So we are driving to WL. When we get there, I had planned to use Bell Services to get the luggage from the car then have them bring it to the room. I do plan to stop in the lobby (bc, like I mentioned before, who wouldn't?), stop at the desk to ask a question about late checkout, then head to the room. Is it customary to tip twice in that situation, when they get the bags AND when the deliver? Seems like a lot, if so, but since I rarely use those services, I wouldn't really know.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> Customary with hotels is to tip when they bring the luggage to the room.



It is my understanding they share the tips so we also tip on delivery to our room.


----------



## sleepydog25

Re: the tipping.  Most usually, we tip only when the bags are delivered since that's the bulk of the work for them.  When we unload to a baggage cart, I'm usually helping transfer the bags and normally we have just a few.  There have been a couple of times when we've had a lot of stuff (such as our wedding things one time), so I tipped a few bucks then and when the things were delivered.  I'd say just go with your gut.  

Also, I've "opened" Page 1 to 2018 vacation dates, so if anyone has already booked for next year, say, maybe *JT* or other person or *JT* , just let me know, and I'll update you.


----------



## ArielSRL

DenLo said:


> It is my understanding they share the tips so we also tip on delivery to our room.


That's kind of what I thought, but I wasn't sure.


----------



## DenLo

It really looks like spring here at Wilderness Lodge.


----------



## Granny

Thanks for the photo, *Denise*.  I love those flower beds at WL...I probably have 10 similar pictures from over the years from that same location.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ArielSRL said:


> Good to know. I was kind of wondering about that. I wonder if they pool tips.



It would be very odd if they didn't pool tips.  That's how those types of positions usually do things and why tipping once works and is acceptable.  Like Valet - you hand your keys over and unless you want to ask for special care in parking or to have it left up front you tip when you retrieve your car.


----------



## twokats

sleepydog25 said:


> Also, I've "opened" Page 1 to 2018 vacation dates, so if anyone has already booked for next year, say, maybe *JT* or other person or *JT* , just let me know, and I'll update you.



OK, Sleepy, I know you are implying me on the other person and yes I have some 2018 dates, I will pm you shortly!!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Thanks for the photo, *Denise*.  I love those flower beds at WL...I probably have 10 similar pictures from over the years from that same location.


Me, too, and one of those graces my iPhone as a screen shot.  The other is a latte from Starbucks resting on a post with the Atlantic ocean in the background. The shop is literally steps away. . .


----------



## Corinne

Thanks so much for the responses Jimmy and Cindy! I was leaning towards Alamo.  We are planning to spend the day at Epcot so perhaps dropping off at the Dolphin will work! Thanks again!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> Thanks so much for the responses Jimmy and Cindy! I was leaning towards Alamo.  We are planning to spend the day at Epcot so perhaps dropping off at the Dolphin will work! Thanks again!



Do check the pricing at the various locations though - there's usually a difference in charges between them - sometimes significant.


----------



## Lakegirl

twokats said:


> OK, Sleepy, I know you are implying me on the other person and yes I have some 2018 dates, I will pm you shortly!!!!!


I can't wait to book our April 2018 trip, just wishing I watched airfare this April as it is our spring vacation in Mass and flights are crazy so I am not sure what dates I will want to do.


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy
No trips definite in 2018 yet, but the wheels are churning, I assure you, they are


----------



## sleepydog25

twokats said:


> OK, Sleepy, I know you are implying me on the other person and yes I have some 2018 dates, I will pm you shortly!!!!!


I have no idea what you mean.


----------



## horselover

I do have a cruise already booked for 2018 but it's not Disney related.  No Disney plans yet.


----------



## Dizny Dad

As to tipping . . .

I generally tip every time I interface with a staff member that is rendering service, other than cashiers and front desk personnel.  I feel I was graciously blessed to be able to be on vacation, so I want to make sure others share in my blessings; with a smile, respect, and a discreet sharing of my good fortune.  I'm always conscious of the fact that I am surrounded by wonderful people that may not be able to enjoy the facilities as a guest.  Oh, and don't forget to tip the MouseKeeping Staff!


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> As to tipping . . .
> 
> I generally tip every time I interface with a staff member that is rendering service, other than cashiers and front desk personnel.  I feel I was graciously blessed to be able to be on vacation, so I want to make sure others share in my blessings; with a smile, respect, and a discreet sharing of my good fortune.  I'm always conscious of the fact that I am surrounded by wonderful people that may not be able to enjoy the facilities as a guest.  Oh, and don't forget to tip the MouseKeeping Staff!



You covered my sentiments exactly Dad!  We too make sure Housekeeping is covered as well


----------



## DenLo

This is our last evening here at Wilderness Lodge.  I have to admit that the activity yesterday afternoon and today took me by surprise.  It appears they are putting a wide road in in front of VWL.  They haven't poured the concrete beyond the pump house (in the center, 3 brown doors).  But they have added, wood siding and have been adding gravel to the area all day, smoothing it out.  This area it is just too wide to call it a sidewalk as two pickups could easily pass each other with room to spare.  I understand that they need to transport supplies to Geyser Point Bar and Grill, but heck wouldn't a single lane road work?











Hopefully some landscaping will still be added on each side of the road.  Although DH and I have been really  enjoying the views of the lake from our studio (2nd to last on the 4th floor) when we look towards the left.  Looking to right is nothing but trees.

BTW, the circular gray concrete pieces in the dirt are the bases for a light pole.  You can see the tall light poles they have added on the walkway in front of the cabins in this photo.  See tree on left, the light pole with shade is just to the right of the tree.  Also you can see the they also have added low sidewalk lights for the sidewalks that lead up to the cabins front porch.






Lastly we rented a small pontoon boat yesterday and took too many photos for here.  But this pic shows what the screened porch looks like on Cabin #1, which is next to Geyser Point Bar and Grill.


----------



## horselover

Thanks DenLo for the great updates!  Can't say I'm happy about that road in front either.


----------



## Anna114

sleepydog25 said:


> Re: the tipping.  Most usually, we tip only when the bags are delivered since that's the bulk of the work for them.  When we unload to a baggage cart, I'm usually helping transfer the bags and normally we have just a few.  There have been a couple of times when we've had a lot of stuff (such as our wedding things one time), so I tipped a few bucks then and when the things were delivered.  I'd say just go with your gut.
> 
> Also, I've "opened" Page 1 to 2018 vacation dates, so if anyone has already booked for next year, say, maybe *JT* or other person or *JT* , just let me know, and I'll update you.


 


I'm not sure if this counts yet but we will be headed home to VWL (will always be to me  ) 5/7/18-5/14/18 for our 30th wedding anniversary. Haven't stayed at our home resort since 10/15. We are missing home.


----------



## Anna114

Has anyone tried the Spireside candle Wilderness Lodge? They describe the scent different as to what the employees described to me last time I was there. They said the scent was Sandalwood. Just curious.


----------



## Corinne

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Do check the pricing at the various locations though - there's usually a difference in charges between them - sometimes significant.



 Thank you Kathy, I absolutely will!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DenLo said:


> This is our last evening here at Wilderness Lodge.  I have to admit that the activity yesterday afternoon and today took me by surprise.  It appears they are putting a wide road in in front of VWL.  They haven't poured the concrete beyond the pump house (in the center, 3 brown doors).  But they have added, wood siding and have been adding gravel to the area all day, smoothing it out.  This area it is just too wide to call it a sidewalk as two pickups could easily pass each other with room to spare.  I understand that they need to transport supplies to Geyser Point Bar and Grill, but heck wouldn't a single lane road work?



Hmmmm - Mr Bedrock must have addressed that in his letter, eh?  Maybe not?  
(Haven't bothered opening ours yet)

Ah well, means I'm sure to get placed on the lakeside now whether I ask or not.  

Thanks for the update and pictures DenLo!


----------



## jimmytammy

Great pictures DenLo!!  I have too say, not happy with the results right now,but time will tell

Anna, its funny you mentioned the candle.  Its been awhile since I broke out our Yankee Candle Autumn Lodge, which for quite awhile has been a go to in close relation to what the villas lobby area used to smell like.  So today, otw home from work, I decided its time to break it out again. 
As for the Spireside, I have that one as well.  I can't say its as close IMO to the smell I remember at VWL back in the day, but its not far off. 
If you are interested, Yankee Candle puts Autumn Lodge back out for a very limited time in the fall.  But Spireside's will suffice for sure


----------



## ArielSRL

jimmytammy said:


> Great pictures DenLo!!  I have too say, not happy with the results right now,but time will tell
> 
> Anna, its funny you mentioned the candle.  Its been awhile since I broke out our Yankee Candle Autumn Lodge, which for quite awhile has been a go to in close relation to what the villas lobby area used to smell like.  So today, otw home from work, I decided its time to break it out again.
> As for the Spireside, I have that one as well.  I can't say its as close IMO to the smell I remember at VWL back in the day, but its not far off.
> If you are interested, Yankee Candle puts Autumn Lodge back out for a very limited time in the fall.  But Spireside's will suffice for sure


I was looking at those recently. I'll wait til we get back so I have something to remind me of our trip but I am interested in purchasing a few of their Disney inspired candles.


----------



## twinklebug

I was worried the "butterfly bushes" as we took to calling them would go away forever, and when i saw that road in the design map my heart sank. Thankfully I/we still have the 10 minute clip of the bushes I took from 2 summers back. But if anyone knows what the name of the bushes are, please tell me. I'll make sure to plant a few in my parent's back yard in hopes that the butterflies will stop by.


----------



## Flossbolna

DenLo said:


> This is our last evening here at Wilderness Lodge. I have to admit that the activity yesterday afternoon and today took me by surprise. It appears they are putting a wide road in in front of VWL. They haven't poured the concrete beyond the pump house (in the center, 3 brown doors). But they have added, wood siding and have been adding gravel to the area all day, smoothing it out. This area it is just too wide to call it a sidewalk as two pickups could easily pass each other with room to spare. I understand that they need to transport supplies to Geyser Point Bar and Grill, but heck wouldn't a single lane road work?





What the hell!! Reminds me of those wide roads they built all over Sunset Point at the Poly. 

But thanks for the reporting from the Lodge! I appreciated all your posts.


----------



## Strikan

This has got to be the nicest and most active DVC resort thread.  It really shows how much people love this resort.  I'm seriously thinking about buying into Copper Creek - I actually really like how the villas have been done and I have always loved the whole Wilderness Resort.  One question I have is whether anyone knows how responsibility for the resort facilities are divided between the hotel and the two DVC sections?  I assume Disney does what it wants to do and allocates cost between the three groups?  Also, I am a little nervous about whether there will be issues between the two DVC resorts - this is the first time there have been 2 DVC resorts sharing one location, yes?  I would hate to be a part of something that upsets the current original DVC villa group.  My hope is that buyers of Copper Creek are welcomed into the larger Wilderness Lodge DVC family, but I am also sensing that there may have been some issues regarding all the construction and inconvenience over the last couple of years.  Would love to know what folks think.


----------



## wildernessDad

DenLo said:


> This is our last evening here at Wilderness Lodge.  I have to admit that the activity yesterday afternoon and today took me by surprise.  It appears they are putting a wide road in in front of VWL.  They haven't poured the concrete beyond the pump house (in the center, 3 brown doors).  But they have added, wood siding and have been adding gravel to the area all day, smoothing it out.  This area it is just too wide to call it a sidewalk as two pickups could easily pass each other with room to spare.  I understand that they need to transport supplies to Geyser Point Bar and Grill, but heck wouldn't a single lane road work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully some landscaping will still be added on each side of the road.  Although DH and I have been really  enjoying the views of the lake from our studio (2nd to last on the 4th floor) when we look towards the left.  Looking to right is nothing but trees.
> 
> BTW, the circular gray concrete pieces in the dirt are the bases for a light pole.  You can see the tall light poles they have added on the walkway in front of the cabins in this photo.  See tree on left, the light pole with shade is just to the right of the tree.  Also you can see the they also have added low sidewalk lights for the sidewalks that lead up to the cabins front porch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly we rented a small pontoon boat yesterday and took too many photos for here.  But this pic shows what the screened porch looks like on Cabin #1, which is next to Geyser Point Bar and Grill.



Wow!  Maybe they'll call that new highway "Via Del Cabinas".


----------



## momtwoboys

Lakegirl said:


> I can't wait to book our April 2018 trip, just wishing I watched airfare this April as it is our spring vacation in Mass and flights are crazy so I am not sure what dates I will want to do.


we will be  booking for april on may 13! we plan on april 13-20!


----------



## sleepydog25

Anna114 said:


> I'm not sure if this counts yet but we will be headed home to VWL (will always be to me  ) 5/7/18-5/14/18 for our 30th wedding anniversary. Haven't stayed at our home resort since 10/15. We are missing home.


Absolutely, it counts!!  Welcome aboard!  I'll update Page 1, and congrats on being the first 2018 trip to be added!  


Strikan said:


> This has got to be the nicest and most active DVC resort thread.  It really shows how much people love this resort.  I'm seriously thinking about buying into Copper Creek - I actually really like how the villas have been done and I have always loved the whole Wilderness Resort.  One question I have is whether anyone knows how responsibility for the resort facilities are divided between the hotel and the two DVC sections?  I assume Disney does what it wants to do and allocates cost between the three groups?  Also, I am a little nervous about whether there will be issues between the two DVC resorts - this is the first time there have been 2 DVC resorts sharing one location, yes?  I would hate to be a part of something that upsets the current original DVC villa group.  My hope is that buyers of Copper Creek are welcomed into the larger Wilderness Lodge DVC family, but I am also sensing that there may have been some issues regarding all the construction and inconvenience over the last couple of years.  Would love to know what folks think.


Thanks for the compliments to our Groupies. We do strive to be the friendliest bunch on the DIS (and, yes, likely the most active). You've noticed that we are an impassioned bunch when it comes to our beloved VWL (yes, *Anna*, many of us will always call it such); however, I can't imagine there will be any real friction or issues between VWL owners and the new CCVC owners--we'll all be lovers of the Lodge which is the true heart of our group. In fact, I'm sure a number of current VWL owners will buy CCVC, as well. Will there be issues regarding money and dues allocations?  Perhaps, but that would be a DVC initiated problem unrelated to any other potentially fractious issues between owners. As for sharing the resorts' amenities, VWL owners and the main WL guests have co-existed peacefully for years, and I see no reason why adding another DVC resort would change things.  We'll all share the same things--food, pools, boats--and I'm sure it will be fine. Finally, as to the construction, I will be the first to admit that I loved VWL and WL just as they were. . .I was not for "progress." The denuding of trees (which hopefully will be replaced), the removal of the beach area, the shortening of the nature trail, this latest road running beside VWL, and the general loss of wilderness have irked me from the beginning, and to be frank, have robbed some of the emotional links I have to the Lodge. That being said, I certainly would never hold that against any owner, renter, or guest.  That was all Disney's decision, and they did what they felt would earn them more money, period.  I will just have to deal with it.

Anyway, we're happy you found us and hope that you'll find us as friendly the next few years as we have been the last several. Welcome and join in anytime!  All we've ever required on this thread is--all together Groupies!--*a love of the Lodge*.


----------



## sleepydog25

momtwoboys said:


> we will be  booking for april on may 13! we plan on april 13-20!


Added!  VWL or other?


----------



## momtwoboys

sleepydog25 said:


> Added!  VWL or other?


vwl studio...called boulder ridge right?!
we are renting dvc again. This april we are at akl 17-24 and for 2018 we will be booking vwl 13-20 april


----------



## Strikan

sleepydog25 said:


> Absolutely, it counts!!  Welcome aboard!  I'll update Page 1, and congrats on being the first 2018 trip to be added!
> Thanks for the compliments to our Groupies. We do strive to be the friendliest bunch on the DIS (and, yes, likely the most active). You've noticed that we are an impassioned bunch when it comes to our beloved VWL (yes, *Anna*, many of us will always call it such); however, I can't imagine there will be any real friction or issues between VWL owners and the new CCVC owners--we'll all be lovers of the Lodge which is the true heart of our group. In fact, I'm sure a number of current VWL owners will buy CCVC, as well. Will there be issues regarding money and dues allocations?  Perhaps, but that would be a DVC initiated problem unrelated to any other potentially fractious issues between owners. As for sharing the resorts' amenities, VWL owners and the main WL guests have co-existed peacefully for years, and I see no reason why adding another DVC resort would change things.  We'll all share the same things--food, pools, boats--and I'm sure it will be fine. Finally, as to the construction, I will be the first to admit that I loved VWL and WL just as they were. . .I was not for "progress." The denuding of trees (which hopefully will be replaced), the removal of the beach area, the shortening of the nature trail, this latest road running beside VWL, and the general loss of wilderness have irked me from the beginning, and to be frank, have robbed some of the emotional links I have to the Lodge. That being said, I certainly would never hold that against any owner, renter, or guest.  That was all Disney's decision, and they did what they felt would earn them more money, period.  I will just have to deal with it.
> 
> Anyway, we're happy you found us and hope that you'll find us as friendly the next few years as we have been the last several. Welcome and join in anytime!  All we've ever required on this thread is--all together Groupies!--*a love of the Lodge*.



That is awesome to hear.  We are leaving for WDW tomorrow and will be doing the DVC tour next week. We will make a decision shortly after that but odds are definitely in favor of buying.  I would love to be a part of the WL community.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Strikan said:


> One question I have is whether anyone knows how responsibility for the resort facilities are divided between the hotel and the two DVC sections?  I assume Disney does what it wants to do and allocates cost between the three groups?



What Disney has more recently said is that it bases the expense allocations of the common facilities based on occupancy (or projected occupancy) so in theory each "person" pays for their share of access to the common areas.  The buildings should all be separately allocated based upon their upkeep. 

While I may not be particularly happy with DVC and Disney's decision to change what was practically perfect and affecting VWL usage for almost 2 years (Boulders - phooey) I certainly don't transfer that to or include anyone who buys at CCV.  It's an awesome location after all!  As a VWL owner though I remain concerned about our dues increases as they've added amenities and also the sales of CCV will likely increase the property tax assessed to VWL as well.  The CCV dues calculations have a much larger allocation for property tax in them making up a good chunk of the difference between it and VWL.  And we never saw any reduction while so much was closed.


----------



## sleepydog25

momtwoboys said:


> vwl studio...called boulder ridge right?!
> we are renting dvc again. This april we are at akl 17-24 and for 2018 we will be booking vwl 13-20 april


Yes, you are correct:  technically, VWL is now called Boulder Ridge Villas or BRV.  _However_, I cannot help myself in continuing to call them VWL.  Okay, I could help myself--I just won't.    Either way, you are now updated on Page 1 for both trips (though I shall warn you that I put down next year's trip as "VWL" ).



Strikan said:


> That is awesome to hear.  We are leaving for WDW tomorrow and will be doing the DVC tour next week. We will make a decision shortly after that but odds are definitely in favor of buying.  I would love to be a part of the WL community.


For what it's worth, you should already consider yourself a Groupie since you have an obvious affinity for the Lodge.


----------



## Granny

Strikan said:


> I'm seriously thinking about buying into Copper Creek - I actually really like how the villas have been done and I have always loved the whole Wilderness Resort.



You had us at "loved the whole Wilderness Resort".   



> One question I have is whether anyone knows how responsibility for the resort facilities are divided between the hotel and the two DVC sections?  I assume Disney does what it wants to do and allocates cost between the three groups?



That is absolutely what happens.  No one really knows how Disney allocates costs between hotel resorts and DVC resorts, so it will be interesting to watch how this plays out.  



> Also, I am a little nervous about whether there will be issues between the two DVC resorts - this is the first time there have been 2 DVC resorts sharing one location, yes?  I would hate to be a part of something that upsets the current original DVC villa group.  My hope is that buyers of Copper Creek are welcomed into the larger Wilderness Lodge DVC family, but I am also sensing that there may have been some issues regarding all the construction and inconvenience over the last couple of years.  Would love to know what folks think.



As @sleepydog25  and @KAT4DISNEY have indicated, I agree completely that nobody here will be holding anything against new CCV owners.  Any decisions to build and re-design are 100% on Disney.  

So when you see us mumbling, grumbling and generally moaning a bit about the changes...you have to understand that the VWL Lovers on this thread thought VWL was PERFECT before Disney decided to eliminate so many trees, topiaries, beaches, etc.  So if you tinker with perfection, there's bound to be some people taking issue with it.   And then changing the name and spinning it so that we are supposed to think that rock theming is better than tree theming...well, you understand where we could get a tad touchy.  

Please be assured that we understand that this is a first world problem, isn't really the biggest issue we will face, and in general we will roll with the changes.  But the forum does give us a good outlet for our snarky, sarcastic side to sneak out every once in a while...but never at each other.  Just at the "powers that be".   I am sure we will enjoy having new DVC neighbors on the property.


----------



## Strikan

Granny said:


> You had us at "loved the whole Wilderness Resort".
> 
> 
> 
> That is absolutely what happens.  No one really knows how Disney allocates costs between hotel resorts and DVC resorts, so it will be interesting to watch how this plays out.
> 
> 
> 
> As @sleepydog25  and @KAT4DISNEY have indicated, I agree completely that nobody here will be holding anything against new CCV owners.  Any decisions to build and re-design are 100% on Disney.
> 
> So when you see us mumbling, grumbling and generally moaning a bit about the changes...you have to understand that the VWL Lovers on this thread thought VWL was PERFECT before Disney decided to eliminate so many trees, topiaries, beaches, etc.  So if you tinker with perfection, there's bound to be some people taking issue with it.   And then changing the name and spinning it so that we are supposed to think that rock theming is better than tree theming...well, you understand where we could get a tad touchy.
> 
> Please be assured that we understand that this is a first world problem, isn't really the biggest issue we will face, and in general we will roll with the changes.  But the forum does give us a good outlet for our snarky, sarcastic side to sneak out every once in a while...but never at each other.  Just at the "powers that be".   I am sure we will enjoy having new DVC neighbors on the property.



Totally understand.  Many thanks for the replies - I think you may have chased away any last doubts I had about the potential purchase.  Really looking forward to seeing it all in person now.  Thanks again.


----------



## rkstocke5609

While I love the pictures Denlo sent because I love to see "progress", I AM DISMAYED THAT I DON'T SEE ANY OF THE HANGING FLICKERING LANTERNS!  Please say it ain't so, but I expected to see them along the cabin road as they keep with the theming surrounding the rest of the resort, and certainly expect them along this "highway" they are building in front of VWL.

IF THEY ARENT THERE WHEN IT'S DONE, I WILL GO BALLISTIC!  If they screw this up, it would be like the POLY not having torches along the trails/roads.  I would probably actually have to write a complaint letter for the first time..


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies Strikan!!!!
And let me add, you have great tastes in resorts.  You are right, you have found the friendliest group(self proclaimed of course)on the DIS boards. I relay the sentiments of others here, we aren't crazy about the changes, but it is what it is, and we have to roll with it.  But I don't  think you have made a bad choice in choosing VWL(yes, I refuse to give in totally too)as your home resort.  If you so choose, we like to celebrate birthdays and anniversaries round these parts, so if you are so inclined, PM sleepydog25 for that info.  And if you wish to be added to upcoming trips, let KAT4DISNEY know via PM and she will add you in there.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the groupies Strikan!!!!
> And let me add, you have great tastes in resorts.  You are right, you have found the friendliest group(self proclaimed of course)on the DIS boards. I relay the sentiments of others here, we aren't crazy about the changes, but it is what it is, and we have to roll with it.  But I don't  think you have made a bad choice in choosing VWL(yes, I refuse to give in totally too)as your home resort.  If you so choose, we like to celebrate birthdays and anniversaries round these parts, so if you are so inclined, PM sleepydog25 for that info.  And if you wish to be added to upcoming trips, let KAT4DISNEY know via PM and she will add you in there.


Close but no cigar, *JT*.  PM me if you want dates added; *KAT* for anniversaries/birthdays, *Strickan*. . .unless I've missed a memo somewhere. . .


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Close but no cigar, *JT*.  PM me if you want dates added; *KAT* for anniversaries/birthdays, *Strickan*. . .unless I've missed a memo somewhere. . .



I saw that memo Sleepy - you didn't?


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I saw that memo Sleepy - you didn't?


Ruh-roh!


----------



## ArielSRL

sleepydog25 said:


> Ruh-roh!


Did I never tell you our dates for VWL? 6/3-6/11/2017. I didn't see it listed so I must not have. 57 days! I tear up a little every time I think about walking into the lobby on our arrival day. I really think I am SPOILING my DH so much as this is his first resort stay in 35 years!

I've been to WL once for WCC but I think that's it and it's been several years (probably 10). I've been watching some you tube videos for awhile but now I'm really immersing myself in them. I truly cannot wait!


----------



## sleepydog25

ArielSRL said:


> Did I never tell you our dates for VWL? 6/3-6/11/2017. I didn't see it listed so I must not have. 57 days! I tear up a little every time I think about walking into the lobby on our arrival day. I really think I am SPOILING my DH so much as this is his first resort stay in 35 years!
> 
> I've been to WL once for WCC but I think that's it and it's been several years (probably 10). I've been watching some you tube videos for awhile but now I'm really immersing myself in them. I truly cannot wait!


It's quite possible (and likely) you mentioned that date in an earlier post; however, as a general rule, I don't post trip dates unless I'm specifically requested to do so. Some folks might not mind mentioning them in passing but don't want a static record that's easily seen--I just wish to make sure I don't make an etiquette _faux pas_.   You are now added, and I gotta say I'm excited for your first trip.  I may tear up for you!


----------



## ArielSRL

sleepydog25 said:


> It's quite possible (and likely) you mentioned that date in an earlier post; however, as a general rule, I don't post trip dates unless I'm specifically requested to do so. Some folks might not mind mentioning them in passing but don't want a static record that's easily seen--I just wish to make sure I don't make an etiquette _faux pas_.   You are now added, and I gotta say I'm excited for your first trip.  I may tear up for you!


Thank you! I'm a little worried we may ruined for any other resort after this stay!


----------



## Dean Marino

Sandy and I are 20 days out from BRV.  As always, we will take construction photos - and post them on Humphrey's Facebook site.


----------



## danceteachermom

Thank you for this thread. We just got home from our 2017 spring break vacation. Usually we head to Disney but this year we opted to see and meet family in Washington DC. There were some lovely moments but overall not heading to warmth and relaxation on our break proved to be a big mistake. Also after navigating driving to DC and to and from a hotel in the suburbs of DC to various metro stations and paying big bucks for parking, I realize the car and driving free vacation Disney gives us is what I need to really relax. Anyway, now I will not make the same mistake twice and I am already looking for ways to do Disney for spring break 2018. 

My mom was hit by a car while out taking a walk in 2012 and after 25 of the worst days of my life in the hospital passed away...almost five years to the day I lost my dad. After her death I decided we needed a really great vacation that year. We had been through the ringer and as an only child with no family other than my husband's, I was emotionally spent. After finally getting through the terrible grief of losing my dad, my mom was in the accident. Anyway to make a very long story short we used some of my inheritance that year and the next to head to VWL for spring break. I was pretty much in a fog for a couple years just trying to deal with working full time and being a good parent and those two trips were the best ever. I felt so much peace at the lodge. Walks in the morning before others woke up...time in the lobby...by the pool. It was healing. My family felt it too. My kiddos love the lodge and having the extra space in a DVC 1 bedroom over a standard hotel room was great. We looked into buying DVC but for various reasons decided it was not a good fit for us. Eventually we decided that as much as we loved the lodge we could not afford to stay there year after year and the last two times we have gone over spring break we just stayed in regular hotel rooms. Not as magical but definitely more affordable as we have been dealing with a change in income and wanting to preserve savings for the kids eventual college. But next year will be our last spring break as a family of four, maybe ever but at least for some time. Our oldest will be off to college and I am a teacher so my break dates are mandated and will be different from hers. So we want to do it big and head back to the lodge. 

I am actually sad about all the changes as I thought it was perfect before. But we are looking to go anyway and stay in what was VWL....now Boulder Ridge? Anyway my long introduction to my situation comes with these questions. I was looking at David's Vacation Rental thinking that may be a way to help us afford the vision I have. But when I plug in my dates and look at how much it will cost...I did not think it was much off rack rate. Now Disney has not opened up reservations for next April do I decided to compare a Friday to Saturday stay over Christmas holiday with the David's price and the rack rate is only a few hundred dollars more. Given that booking through Disney direct for DVC gives you Mousekeeping every day, to me it seems almost equal. Is this normal? I thought booking through David's saved a ton of money? 

Also, in the past I have managed a 20-30% discount for spring break...which may not happen in 2018 since my dates are near Easter. Is it possible if I get  a discounted rate through Disney it could end up cheaper than renting points? 

Sure hoping to start saving so that I can make VWL our home next spring break. Wondering if those of you who have experience renting points have any advice.


----------



## ArielSRL

@danceteachermom I rented but from a friend so I got a great deal of $10 a point. This will probably never happen again in my lifetime though she does say maybe in a few years so we'll see. For our next trip, I am going to try to rent privately. There is a board here on the Dis that those who want to rent points post in. You could try that. 

I'm a teacher too so we went in summer the last two trips and will again this year. Spring Break is just too much for me. So I don't know too much about the discounts for that time frame. Last year we got 30% off at Saratoga Springs for June but with my Disney VISA we could've gotten 35% at VWL. My mom just wanted to be able to drive up closer to the room so that's why she passed on it. This year though, the discounts aren't as good. I think it just depends on how many bookings are already in their system. 

Anyway, thank you for sharing your story. I'm glad to hear how much you enjoy the Lodge. This will be our very first stay!


----------



## sleepydog25

*danceteachermom*:  Let me say upfront that I have little experience renting direct from Disney vs renting from a place like Dave's Rentals. I don't know that you can depend that one way or the other will be cheaper from year to year based on your travel schedule and other factors.  Hopefully, someone in this group can provide more info along the lines that *Ariel *already did.  However, I do want to send a hearty "Welcome to the Groupies!" shout out your way. We're glad you found us and hope that you'll chime in frequently.  Your story about how the Lodge was a healing place for you is very touching--thanks for sharing.  We all have stories about how meaningful the Lodge is to our lives and families, and we're happy you opted to share yours with us.


----------



## twinklebug

Good Morning DanceTeacherMom! Thank you for sharing your story, I think we can all feel what you say about WL being peaceful and really helping us to relax. It really is a detox from every day stress. Everything you have said qualifies you as a Groupie. You should be receiving your welcome package from the thread welcoming committee soon. 

I understand the rental process, but have not done so myself for almost a decade now. My son booked through David's last year and had a good experience.  His site should be offering points to you at about $15 per point the last time I checked.

Be sure when you are looking at David's and Disney's bookings that you're comparing apples to apples. The DVC rooms directly through Disney this far out will be at a premium and David's calculator should show a significant savings. In the past I found the only way to come close to the cost of renting is to stay at a moderate, using a Disney discount of 25% or better.  Right now, the spring of 2018 is not available to view on Disney's website, but you can bet they'll be way up there price wise.

Good luck with your decision, and welcome to the Groupies!


*After some research *(It's good to stay in touch with how this works):
David's is currently renting points at $15/point. For any reservations further than 7 months out, you need home resort advantage points which are harder to match up, so he has them listed at $17/pt. This is still a significant savings over Disney prices.

*Example: *Grabbing a reservation quote off each site to compare:
Boulder Ridge *Studio*, September 10-17
* David's: *$1605.00 (no tax charged)
* Disney: *$3,079.16 with tax​
That is with the $15 per point price. But even at $17 per point cost were this a reservation with the surcharge, the price for the 107 points needed would be $1819. Still a huge savings.


----------



## Granny

@danceteachermom ... welcome to VWL Lovers thread!  Always great to see kindred spirits (those who love WL) drop by and post.  

I can't shed a lot of light on renting from Davids but one of the reasons you may not be seeing much difference is that you are going in the highest points-per-night season during Spring Break.   And if you plugged in Christmas (between December 20 & New Years) you will find the same thing.  Davids rental recently upped their prices to reflect members higher costs over the past few years.  So it may or may not be the best deal...you are wise to keep all options open and keep looking around.

It wasn't on your list but have you checked out the Swan & Dolphin pricing?  It seems to me that they have a significant educator's discount and even though they are not Disney owned they are on the property and share Disney transportation.  Just another option.

Good luck with your search for your trip.


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Close but no cigar, *JT*.  PM me if you want dates added; *KAT* for anniversaries/birthdays, *Strickan*. . .unless I've missed a memo somewhere. . .



Its my mind I miss the most these days


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies dancerteachermom!!!!
Love your story.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Its my mind I miss the most these days


A waste is a terrible thing to mind, I always say.


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

danceteachermom said:


> I was looking at David's Vacation Rental thinking that may be a way to help us afford the vision I have. But when I plug in my dates and look at how much it will cost...I did not think it was much off rack rate. Now Disney has not opened up reservations for next April do I decided to compare a Friday to Saturday stay over Christmas holiday with the David's price and the rack rate is only a few hundred dollars more. Given that booking through Disney direct for DVC gives you Mousekeeping every day, to me it seems almost equal. Is this normal? I thought booking through David's saved a ton of money?
> 
> Also, in the past I have managed a 20-30% discount for spring break...which may not happen in 2018 since my dates are near Easter. Is it possible if I get  a discounted rate through Disney it could end up cheaper than renting points?
> 
> Sure hoping to start saving so that I can make VWL our home next spring break. Wondering if those of you who have experience renting points have any advice.



I looked it up and certainly isn't as high as you sometimes find it (as in the example above). Although in the fri-Saturday over Christmas scenario you reference, it was $1000 more with Disney direct for the 1 bedroom which I would still consider a decent chunk of change. I have checked cash pricing a few times before and I'm used to seeing significantly greater differences between the two prices. Unfortunately I don't have familiarity with spring break pricing specifically. 

Thank you for sharing your story.  We don't mind sharing our beloved lodge with other like minded folk.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I really enjoyed your post danceteachermom.


----------



## danceteachermom

Thanks so much to everyone who replied to my question about rentals. I can really feel the same love I have for VWL as I have on this thread and it makes me happy. My connection to the lodge has to do with getting a reprieve from grief and stress when I am there. For some reason the lodge just makes me relax and be in the moment more than other Disney resorts. Other than sitting at the main pool mid-day it has never felt too crowded for me. I am determined to find a way to make our last family spring break next year happen at VWL. I might even just take a second job.  

I do appreciate the advice. I really can't compare apples to apples yet because Disney has not released reservations and prices for 2018. On the David's site, the dates I am looking at (March 30 - April 7) would be $6698 at Boulder Ridge Villas in a 1 bedroom. This is as expensive week because not only is it spring break...it is also Easter weekend (April 1). I also want to book more than 7 months in advance so the price is higher. I used the chart on David's page. 

Since Disney's reservations are not open yet for this time, I figured the best I could compare to was Christmas week. On My Disney Experience, a 1 bedroom villa at BRV for a Friday - Saturday stay over the holiday would be $6948. So renting points with David's would save me just $250 dollars. However I would lose the daily Mousekeeping which is so nice on vacation. If we rented, we'd probably add it twice during the stay...so that makes the savings even less. 

Maybe I am doing something wrong here. Perhaps Easter week/spring break will be more expensive than Christmas week? Maybe the price is lower due to ongoing construction? 

Hoping for a discount through Disney Visa or a package discount.  

Just reading so much of this thread has me really anticipating another lodge stay. I hope the changes do not make it feel crowded and preserve the serenity I have found there. We stayed at the Yacht Club during Easter week one year and it was crazy feeling. You had to get in line and stake out a chair when the pool opened. Never felt that at VWL. 

We are feeling so bad that we skipped Disney this year. I am definitely not going back to school feeling rested and ready for the crazy 60-80 hour work weeks I'll have the next couple of months. Knowing I am already planning for next year helps me feel better. 

Again I so appreciate your welcoming responses.


----------



## ErinC

Thank you for sharing your story dancemom. It's interesting how your "lodging" can really affect the feel and memories of your vacation. I hope spring 2018 is everything you want it to be. Sitting here at OKW with 2 of my 3 children I can definitely relate to those last few vacations as a family of five. I'm hoping there will still be a few more in the future, but I remember feeling panicked that we might only have a few more vacations left before our oldest went off to college. 
   We checked into our OKW studio this afternoon. We are only here for 3 nights, so we did the OKW studio so that we have 2 beds and the girls aren't whining about the sofa bed. I got my request of peninsular road, and the studio seems to be in great condition. Oddly enough, we have only stayed at OKW one other time and I'm convinced that we are in the exact same spot that we were in last time. Only this time it's a studio, the last time it was the adjoining one bedroom. I like being this close to the hospitality house. The room was ready around 2:00, even though we didn't get here til about 6. We went to Disney Springs tonight. All I can say is WOW! It's been over a year since our last visit and the growth down there is amazing. DH and I really liked the new areas. The new bus only lanes are the best. We were going to take the boat down to D Springs, but as we walked by the bus stop the bus pulled up, so we just hopped on. When we left the bus was there waiting on us and probably only took 10-12 minutes to get us back to the resort. Considering the amount of traffic, I didn't think that was bad at all. Ate at our usual Wolfgang puck express. I've made no dining reservations for this short trip, so I guess we'll just be flying by the seat of our pants for all meals. Tomorrow will be Epcot and AK at night. Hoping that somehow we can see the new night show at AK even though we won't have a FP. 
   Was hoping to run by at some point and check out the lodge, but not sure we will be able to squeeze it in.


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> A waste is a terrible thing to mind, I always say.



Or in the words of Eddie Murphy "because a mind is a terrible thing"


----------



## Flossbolna

danceteachermom said:


> Sure hoping to start saving so that I can make VWL our home next spring break. Wondering if those of you who have experience renting points have any advice.



Mousesavers has the 2017 rack rates for all the different resorts. Boulder Ridge can be found here: https://www.mousesavers.com/2017-villas-at-wilderness-lodge-room-rates-season-dates/

You say, you want to be there March 30 to April 7, 2018. If we look at where Easter falls this year, this would be the equivalent to a stay April 14 to April 22, 2017 (arriving on Friday before Easter and leaving the Saturday after Easter, 8 nights. So, using the rack rates for 2017 this is peak season at $ 878 per night (the rates already include tax), so $ 7024 in total. It seems that Easter is more expensive than Christmas (by a little).

The same time frame costs 394 DVC points. So, with David's charging you 17$ per point, it comes to the $ 6698 that you already mentioned. 

I agree with you that it seems that renting is not that great of a deal there. I think part of that is that the DVC point structure still gives you a far better deal for off season while WDW hotel pricing has become more flat over the years, i.e. expensive all year around. So, the real deals are to be had for those times that once were off season (like October and December). Looking at the prices on Mousesavers, you can see the lowest rate for a one bedroom os $ 622. The highest is § 878, so not a huge difference. With DVC points however, the difference is much larger. The lowest points per night for a one-bedroom is 28 points at VWL, the highest is 53 points. You can see how renting points in the lower point season will give you more of an advantage. 

Also, your stay is 8 nights, but three of those nights are weekend nights that cost more points than the nights Sunday through Thursday.

A few things to take into account when making a decision: 

Rack rates tend to go up every year it seems and usually around 5%. So, if you add another 5% to the 2017 rack rate, you come out with about $ 7375. 

I am no longer an expert on discounts and availability since I bought into DVC, but I have heard that availability has become more and more limited. Also, Easter is truly the most busiest time of the year at WDW (yes, it does beat Christmas, the weather is nicer), so I am not sure you can count on any discounts appearing and then I am not sure they would be available for one bedrooms at VWL. The DVC rooms are mainly outside the normal WDW booking system. WDW owns 2% of all the DVC points at VWL and can rent out those as normal hotel rooms. Besides that they get points when DVC members exchange their points for other options, so they can use those points to make rooms available to be booked through them. But the majority of DVC availability will be taken up by DVC members. 

And finally, since you are looking into renting nearly 400 points, of course the price you pay per point makes a huge difference. You can also look at the Rent/Trade board here on the DIS: https://www.disboards.com/forums/dvc-rent-trade.29/ Prices there tend to be lower than through one of the brokers (like David's) as you cut out the commission for the broker. So, if you can rent there for $ 15 per point, you will save another $ 800.

Hope this helps and you will be able to have the magical vacation that you deserve!!


----------



## Uncranky Donald

Hello VWL lovers, just wanted to share a photo!! My father finally mounted the Christmas gift I gave him, I am sure it looks familiar to you all  So happy he gets a piece of the Lodge all year long now!!


----------



## PACVII

Just returned last week. We first stayed at the wilderness about 18 years ago and we loved it. Just took a little longer to get back then I thought it would. We stayed at every moderate and value and finally had the finances to get back to where it all started for us. The wilderness was the first resort we stayed at on property. 

I really enjoyed geyser grill. Having a place to sit and have a beverage with a bite to eat was great. The view was great as well, right on the lake. You can watch the water pageant and even the fireworks from the magic kingdom.

We joined DVC a few years back and now thinking we may be adding on to have this as another home. The construction is going full speed and with the pool area they are building it looks fantastic.


----------



## wildernessDad

sleepydog25 said:


> A waste is a terrible thing to mind, I always say.


I thought it was, "A mind is a terrible thing."... Hmm...


----------



## wildernessDad

Uncranky Donald said:


> Hello VWL lovers, just wanted to share a photo!! My father finally mounted the Christmas gift I gave him, I am sure it looks familiar to you all  So happy he gets a piece of the Lodge all year long now!!
> View attachment 230322


I love it!  Where did you get it?


----------



## Uncranky Donald

wildernessDad said:


> I love it!  Where did you get it?



Thank you   I got it off of eBay back in Sept. It actually came with some BLT original artwork as a bonus! You could tell it was a part of a wholesaler purchase/package from the refurb that got split up down the way. He never saw this gift coming...plus our 7months came in Nov so though we were planning on BCV we switched to VWL instead so _both_ were his Christmas present


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Uncranky Donald said:


> Hello VWL lovers, just wanted to share a photo!! My father finally mounted the Christmas gift I gave him, I am sure it looks familiar to you all  So happy he gets a piece of the Lodge all year long now!!
> View attachment 230322


There is a thrift store in my state but a few hours away that had ALL the old WL furniture and lighting. The prices were excellent too. If I would have had the space, and the money to afford the whole set plus a large moving truck, it would have been mine. I contemplated driving to pick up one piece but decided it wasn't worth the risk of selling out before I got there.


----------



## rkstocke5609

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> There is a thrift store in my state but a few hours away that had ALL the old WL furniture and lighting. The prices were excellent too. If I would have had the space, and the money to afford the whole set plus a large moving truck, it would have been mine. I contemplated driving to pick up one piece but decided it wasn't worth the risk of selling out before I got there.



I wonder, if anyone knows where to find this stuff on the Internet -- let me know.  I would love some of it for our cabin on Lake Superior.


----------



## Uncranky Donald

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> There is a thrift store in my state but a few hours away that had ALL the old WL furniture and lighting. The prices were excellent too. If I would have had the space, and the money to afford the whole set plus a large moving truck, it would have been mine. I contemplated driving to pick up one piece but decided it wasn't worth the risk of selling out before I got there.



Yes, WREC something!! I remember, they had a lot of bed boards, tables and sofas and I think they have BC/YC stuff too. I considered a road trip myself


----------



## jimmytammy

Uncranky Donald said:


> Hello VWL lovers, just wanted to share a photo!! My father finally mounted the Christmas gift I gave him, I am sure it looks familiar to you all  So happy he gets a piece of the Lodge all year long now!!
> View attachment 230322



Love it!
BTW
Welcome to the Groupies Uncranky Donald!!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

WELCOME TO THE GROUPIES danceteachermom !


----------



## Granny

Uncranky Donald said:


> Hello VWL lovers, just wanted to share a photo!! My father finally mounted the Christmas gift I gave him, I am sure it looks familiar to you all  So happy he gets a piece of the Lodge all year long now!!
> View attachment 230322



Welcome to the Groupies thread, *Uncranky*!  You are quite right...you have posted your picture in front of an audience that appreciates it!

​

Thanks for sharing it with us.  It looks great!



PACVII said:


> Just returned last week. We first stayed at the wilderness about 18 years ago and we loved it. Just took a little longer to get back then I thought it would. We stayed at every moderate and value and finally had the finances to get back to where it all started for us. The wilderness was the first resort we stayed at on property.
> 
> I really enjoyed geyser grill. Having a place to sit and have a beverage with a bite to eat was great. The view was great as well, right on the lake. You can watch the water pageant and even the fireworks from the magic kingdom.
> 
> We joined DVC a few years back and now thinking we may be adding on to have this as another home. The construction is going full speed and with the pool area they are building it looks fantastic.



Welcome *PAC7*!!!  Thanks for your report on the progress on the Wilderness Lodge campus.  I'm looking forward to trying out Geyser Grill.  With that view, I am sure it will quickly become one of our favorite spots at WDW.

Good luck on your CCV purchase decision.  I think that the point schedule there is very attractive compared to recent point schedules at VGF and PBV.


----------



## sleepydog25

First,  *Uncranky Donald* and *PACVII*! Always glad to have fellow Lodge enthusiasts pop in. Some even wind up becoming regular Groupies and posters here. That's how I got my start, and it has been a wonderful several years that I've been able to call this group friends and "near family."  Second, as we offer all who stumble upon us (or deliberately seek us out), please feel free to join in at your leisure--there are always extra rocking chairs! We have one requirement to "join" the Groupies--a love of the Lodge. That's it (I've temporarily suspended the $50 sign-up fee despite my better judgment). So, if you've a mind to wander over here occasionally or often, please do so. We keep a log of trips on Page 1, as well as a list of birthdays & anniversaries.  PM me for the former and *KAT* for the latter if you have any interest in doing so.

With that in mind, not counting today, 26 days until my first Groupie Meet in the World!


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

rkstocke5609 said:


> I wonder, if anyone knows where to find this stuff on the Internet -- let me know.  I would love some of it for our cabin on Lake Superior.



https://www.facebook.com/WRECLiquidators/

Looks like they still have stuff and now offer shipping!


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Uncranky Donald said:


> Yes, WREC something!! I remember, they had a lot of bed boards, tables and sofas and I think they have BC/YC stuff too. I considered a road trip myself



 Yes you are right!  I found their Facebook page after a little digging last night.  Then I mapped just how long it would take to drive.....2 hours.  I feel like my weekend plans may be changing.


----------



## Uncranky Donald

jimmytammy said:


> Love it!
> BTW
> Welcome to the Groupies Uncranky Donald!!!!



Thank you and everyone else so kindly!!


----------



## Uncranky Donald

sleepydog25 said:


> First,  *Uncranky Donald* and *PACVII*! Always glad to have fellow Lodge enthusiasts pop in. Some even wind up becoming regular Groupies and posters here. That's how I got my start, and it has been a wonderful several years that I've been able to call this group friends and "near family."  Second, as we offer all who stumble upon us (or deliberately seek us out), please feel free to join in at your leisure--there are always extra rocking chairs! We have one requirement to "join" the Groupies--a love of the Lodge. That's it (*I've temporarily suspended the $50 sign-up fee despite my better judgment*). So, if you've a mind to wander over here occasionally or often, please do so. We keep a log of trips on Page 1, as well as a list of birthdays & anniversaries.  PM me for the former and *KAT* for the latter if you have any interest in doing so.
> 
> With that in mind, not counting today, 26 days until my first Groupie Meet in the World!



I can donate my old MBs, I've heard they're worth like a TON of money  Thank you again for the warm Welcome!!!!
Think this guy will still work?


----------



## sleepydog25

Uncranky Donald said:


> I can donate my old MBs, I've heard they're worth like a TON of money  Thank you again for the warm Welcome!!!!
> Think this guy will still work?


Still have a few of those mugs myself--they're classics! Too bad they won't work with the RFID system.  As for the MBs, I'm afloat in them already. . .might have something to do with my wife's frequent trips.


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> Still have a few of those mugs myself--they're classics! Too bad they won't work with the RFID system.  As for the MBs, I'm afloat in them already. . .might have something to do with my wife's frequent trips.



Funny you say that.  Every time I go now the CM at check in without fail says wow you have a lot of MBs!      Yes, yes I do. 3-4 visits/year will do that.  I decline them now. I do have 2 of the new versions.  One for the AP & one for the last room reservation in March.  I decorate mine but I need at least one undecorated one to wear to the pool & water parks.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the Groupies PACVII!!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

I purchased a set of Mickey Hands to mount on the wall to hold all of the MBs on the fingers.  I is amazing how fast you can fill up a set of hands.  Unfortunately, we never got around to hanging them up in DiznyDi's Moose Room.  Guess I never received the proverbial 'round tuit.  'Still a cool thought tho . . . .

And in case of anyone having any issues with MBs, we were have a couple issues and found that we needed to change most of the past MBs to "inactive", and keep only a couple active.  We did this sometime last year.  Somehow, with lots of MBs active, the system was getting confused and the latest MBs would not work, especially at the gate to the parks.  I would suspect the system has cleared that bug by now, but just in case this sounds familiar to someone . . .


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> And in case of anyone having any issues with MBs, we were have a couple issues and found that we needed to change most of the past MBs to "inactive", and keep only a couple active.  We did this sometime last year.  Somehow, with lots of MBs active, the system was getting confused and the latest MBs would not work, especially at the gate to the parks.  I would suspect the system has cleared that bug by now, but just in case this sounds familiar to someone . . .



This!  You are absolutely correct DDad.  I keep 2 or 3 bands active (which ones depend on the season  or occasion) & the rest I make inactive.  Is it bad I have a custom MB for pretty much every season or occasion?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> This!  You are absolutely correct DDad.  I keep 2 or 3 bands active (which ones depend on the season  or occasion) & the rest I make inactive.  Is it bad I have a custom MB for pretty much every season or occasion?



I'm busy decorating our newest MB's for next week Julie!  It's all perfectly normal, isn't it?    And for next fall I'm think a VWL theme if ai don't do a Halloween or F&W theme.


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm busy decorating our newest MB's for next week Julie!  It's all perfectly normal, isn't it?    And for next fall I'm think a VWL theme if ai don't do a Halloween or F&W theme.



Ooooo resort themed!  I haven't done that yet.    I should gather all my custom ones & take a picture.  I have winter, Christmas, Halloween, F&W, spring, fall, SDMT gems, & a few random ones for other family members.  Nothing for summer because I don't go then.    

Post a picture when you're done Kat!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Ooooo resort themed!  I haven't done that yet.    I should gather all my custom ones & take a picture.  I have winter, Christmas, Halloween, F&W, spring, fall, SDMT gems, & a few random ones for other family members.  Nothing for summer because I don't go then.
> 
> Post a picture when you're done Kat!



I'll try and do that!  These new bands have thrown me for a loop so we'll see how they turn out.  Your collection sounds a LOT like mine!  And nope - no summer here either.


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'll try and do that!  These new bands have thrown me for a loop so we'll see how they turn out.  Your collection sounds a LOT like mine!  And nope - no summer here either.



And now my wheels are turning for a BC themed band & maybe a VWL band too.  Wonder where I can get some sparkly boulder stickers?


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> I purchased a set of Mickey Hands to mount on the wall to hold all of the MBs on the fingers.  I is amazing how fast you can fill up a set of hands.  Unfortunately, we never got around to hanging them up in DiznyDi's Moose Room.  Guess I never received the proverbial 'round tuit.  'Still a cool thought tho . . . .
> 
> And in case of anyone having any issues with MBs, we were have a couple issues and found that we needed to change most of the past MBs to "inactive", and keep only a couple active.  We did this sometime last year.  Somehow, with lots of MBs active, the system was getting confused and the latest MBs would not work, especially at the gate to the parks.  I would suspect the system has cleared that bug by now, but just in case this sounds familiar to someone . . .



Thanks for the tip, *DDad*!   I didn't even know you could inactivate a Magic Band.  I just went out and made about 12 Magic Bands inactive for myself and DW.  We had this many despite declining new MBs the past few trips!

Good tip!


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm busy decorating our newest MB's for next week Julie!  It's all perfectly normal, isn't it?    And for next fall I'm think a VWL theme if ai don't do a Halloween or F&W theme.


*Luv* likes to bling out her MBs, but so far, she likes the new fobs better--less area to cover!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> *Luv* likes to bling out her MBs, but so far, she likes the new fobs better--less area to cover!



I like the idea but my issue that I have, and why I decorate myself, is that I grit my teeth at paying for something to hold my "ticket" into the park and my room "key".  It's ridiculous - so minimal in the grand scheme of what we pay Disney - but grrrrrr.  If they came up with a holder I absolutely loved then I might be in trouble but as it is I've also been contemplating how to make my own holder.    One of those things that usually gets a good eye roll from DH but oh well.  

Those darn little fobs are sooooo light though!


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I like the idea but my issue that I have, and why I decorate myself, is that I grit my teeth at paying for something to hold my "ticket" into the park and my room "key".  It's ridiculous - so minimal in the grand scheme of what we pay Disney - but grrrrrr.  If they came up with a holder I absolutely loved then I might be in trouble but as it is I've also been contemplating how to make my own holder.    One of those things that usually gets a good eye roll from DH but oh well.
> 
> Those darn little fobs are sooooo light though!


She used to spend a dozen hours per MB securing stones to bling them out. And, she didn't like the feel of the band on her wrist. Thus, she is happy with the fobs as they take less time and stones, plus she won't have to wear them on her wrist.  Me?  Bands are fine. . .non-blinged, of course. . .


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> She used to spend a dozen hours per MB securing stones to bling them out. And, she didn't like the feel of the band on her wrist. Thus, she is happy with the fobs as they take less time and stones, plus she won't have to wear them on her wrist.  Me?  Bands are fine. . .non-blinged, of course. . .



Stones sound beautiful. I'll have to do some research on this. Never successfully decorated one yet, although I did play with an old band to see what I could do. It was horrible... LOL.

I like the idea of the fobs, but am afraid I'd step out of the room without it to get back in. With a wristband, I won't forget.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY




----------



## ErinC

You all need to post pics of these bands. I got purple this time, because I had never had purple before. DH had goofy green this time. I usually order for him because given a choice he will pick gray. I refuse! I tell him that gray is for people who do not plan ahead, and I am a planner! Ridiculous I know...

Left OKW early this morning, flew to Memphis and went to Graceland. I had never been and DD 14 had been asking for 3 years to visit, so we did that today. We are now safely in Arkansas and we'll fly back to Orlando on Friday. 2 days at Disney was our shortest trip ever. It was fun, but more commando touring than I would like. The crowds were some of the worst I think I've ever seen at MK yesterday. I'll be happy in a few years when school schedules do not dictate my break. But with fast pass and staying til midnight closing, we did get to ride several things. We did get to do AK at night Sunday night. Couldn't get a seat to the new nighttime show, but watched some of it from up above, kinda in front of Everest. We did get to do the safari right at dusk. Loved it and saw so many animals. I think AK will be a nice evening destination, but they will have to work on giving people enough to do at night. Maybe pandora will add enough.
   Never did make our way over to the lodge. Just not enough time.


----------



## Lakegirl

ErinC said:


> You all need to post pics of these bands. I got purple this time, because I had never had purple before. DH had goofy green this time. I usually order for him because given a choice he will pick gray. I refuse! I tell him that gray is for people who do not plan ahead, and I am a planner! Ridiculous I know...
> 
> Left OKW early this morning, flew to Memphis and went to Graceland. I had never been and DD 14 had been asking for 3 years to visit, so we did that today. We are now safely in Arkansas and we'll fly back to Orlando on Friday. 2 days at Disney was our shortest trip ever. It was fun, but more commando touring than I would like. The crowds were some of the worst I think I've ever seen at MK yesterday. I'll be happy in a few years when school schedules do not dictate my break. But with fast pass and staying til midnight closing, we did get to ride several things. We did get to do AK at night Sunday night. Couldn't get a seat to the new nighttime show, but watched some of it from up above, kinda in front of Everest. We did get to do the safari right at dusk. Loved it and saw so many animals. I think AK will be a nice evening destination, but they will have to work on giving people enough to do at night. Maybe pandora will add enough.
> Never did make our way over to the lodge. Just not enough time.


Are you going bac to Disney on Friday??


----------



## ErinC

Lakegirl said:


> Are you going bac to Disney on Friday??



No, we will be at the Rosen Plaza for a church conference Friday-Sunday a.m. Then driving back to Alabama Sunday. School awaits on Monday.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

For the couple of people that asked here are a few pictures I had of different MB's I've done for myself and family in the past 2-3 years:

For DH - the Boston sports fan:



Other Misc friends and family bands:



Our Christmas season bands from the last year of Osborne lights - had to reuse that one again this year in memory:

 




Last Years F&G with my DSis (Twins fan) and niece who wanted a classic Mickey theme:


----------



## TCRAIG

KAT4DISNEY said:


> For the couple of people that asked here are a few pictures I had of different MB's I've done for myself and family in the past 2-3 years:
> 
> For DH - the Boston sports fan:
> 
> View attachment 231102
> 
> Other Misc friends and family bands:
> 
> View attachment 231103
> 
> Our Christmas season bands from the last year of Osborne lights - had to reuse that one again this year in memory:
> 
> View attachment 231104
> 
> 
> View attachment 231105
> 
> Last Years F&G with my DSis (Twins fan) and niece who wanted a classic Mickey theme:
> 
> View attachment 231106


These are Fabulous!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Granny!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

TCRAIG said:


> These are Fabulous!!



Thanks Craig!  I have some fun creating them!


----------



## horselover

I love the wine glass one Kathy!        I'll gather mine up & take a picture.  I have zero artist ability so all of mine are painted & then enhancement with something.  I could never draw something on one of my bands.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANNY!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> I love the wine glass one Kathy!        I'll gather mine up & take a picture.  I have zero artist ability so all of mine are painted & then enhancement with something.  I could never draw something on one of my bands.



Thanks Julie!  I am looking forward to seeing yours!  My artistic drawing is really 'nil and painting with nail polish - well DH's New England band was an early try and encouraged me to not do that again!  The flowers - really super easy - mostly dots.  I really like just doing up a shiny, sparkly band.


----------



## Flossbolna

**
*HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANNY!!!!*​


----------



## sleepydog25

*HOPE YOU HAVE A GRAND BIRTHDAY, GRANNY!!!!!*


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> For the couple of people that asked here are a few pictures I had of different MB's I've done for myself and family in the past 2-3 years:


I'll see if I can get *Luv* to post pics of her past blinged-out bands.  They looked really good!


----------



## ArielSRL

KAT4DISNEY said:


> For the couple of people that asked here are a few pictures I had of different MB's I've done for myself and family in the past 2-3 years:
> 
> For DH - the Boston sports fan:
> 
> View attachment 231102
> 
> Other Misc friends and family bands:
> 
> View attachment 231103
> 
> Our Christmas season bands from the last year of Osborne lights - had to reuse that one again this year in memory:
> 
> View attachment 231104
> 
> 
> View attachment 231105
> 
> Last Years F&G with my DSis (Twins fan) and niece who wanted a classic Mickey theme:
> 
> View attachment 231106


Those are great! I am so non-crafty so I just buy the decals.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ArielSRL said:


> Those are great! I am so non-crafty so I just buy the decals.



Thanks Renee!


----------



## catfan98

Hi!  I stumbled upon this thread as I was researching everything Wilderness Lodge.  We just returned from a fabulous Disney vacation!  We stayed, for the first time, on rented points at BCV.  We were wowed, loved BC and BCV, it's a very pretty resort especially at night, we just couldn't imagine anywhere better...until we had dinner at WL.  We just fell in love with the peaceful, rustic, beautiful place, my husband especially.  We have been discussing buying DVC and after our stay, I think we have narrowed it down to BWV and WL(BR), but we are leaning more towards WL(BR).  We absolutely loved BCV, and my son loved SAB, but he is almost 14 and I feel that SAB will eventually lose it's appeal for him.  And our daughter is almost 21, so with the kids getting older and doing their own thing, it will be less family trips and more just me and my husband trips until grandkids come along (several years down the road).  We would definitely do resort only trips, with maybe just a day or 2 at the parks when it's just me and him.  With those thoughts, I feel like we should pick the resort that best suits for me and him.  And while BCV was great, the cost (even resale) is a bit high.  We did like that we could access Epcot easily from BCV, and that is why we are looking at BWV...but the hallways seem so long, the clown slide - nuff said, and I feel we would tire of the hustle and bustle of the area.  We really liked how WL was so peaceful, and the new bar/grille out by the lake is gorgeous.  And it is a boat ride away from MK!  I would love to hear your thoughts on why WL(BR) is a great choice to buy at.  We aren't hurrying into buying DVC, we want to take our time, study the resorts, and make the right decision for us.  We are planning a trip next year to look at the resorts more, too.  Thanks!


----------



## Flossbolna

@catfan98! BWV and VWL (BRV now) are my two home resorts, both bought via resale. I love both of them for exactly the reasons you mentioned and think that they complement each other very well. However, I have noticed that VWL has become the resort that I am more wanting to return to. For me it has much more of a resort feel. I love the ability to walk over to Fort Wilderness through the woods. So, I have become more protective of my VWL points and am trying more to keep those together for stays at my home resort. My BWV points are the ones that I find it easier to use for other resorts as well. 

Depending on how many points you think you want, for me having two home resorts (many have even more) works quite well. With banking and borrowing, it is easy to have more points one year at one resort and then the next year at your other resort. For example in 2016 we used our 2016 VWL and our 2017 VWL points for a lovely long Christmas stay at VWL. I banked our 2016 BWV points into the 2017 use year and was able to book a long stay at BWV for October 2017.


----------



## catfan98

Flossbolna said:


> @catfan98! BWV and VWL (BRV now) are my two home resorts, both bought via resale. I love both of them for exactly the reasons you mentioned and think that they complement each other very well. However, I have noticed that VWL has become the resort that I am more wanting to return to. For me it has much more of a resort feel. I love the ability to walk over to Fort Wilderness through the woods. So, I have become more protective of my VWL points and am trying more to keep those together for stays at my home resort. My BWV points are the ones that I find it easier to use for other resorts as well.
> 
> Depending on how many points you think you want, for me having two home resorts (many have even more) works quite well. With banking and borrowing, it is easy to have more points one year at one resort and then the next year at your other resort. For example in 2016 we used our 2016 VWL and our 2017 VWL points for a lovely long Christmas stay at VWL. I banked our 2016 BWV points into the 2017 use year and was able to book a long stay at BWV for October 2017.



Thank you!!  I hadn't thought about 2 different resort contracts!  We may purchase one and then another later.  We want enough points that we can take a couple of smaller vacations each year, but we also want to be able to rent a 2br villa if needed, for when the kids go, or if extended family (MILs) want to go, or in the future if and when we do have grandchildren, we take the kids and grandkids.  I'm not even sure how many points we should buy.  We were thinking a larger contract, but with the bank and borrow option, I don't know.  We are getting to where we really like the relaxing vacations so VWL(BRV) just seems so perfect for that!


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thanks Julie!  I am looking forward to seeing yours!  My artistic drawing is really 'nil and painting with nail polish - well DH's New England band was an early try and encouraged me to not do that again!  The flowers - really super easy - mostly dots.  I really like just doing up a shiny, sparkly band.



Here they are.  I feel like I'm missing some though.  I did go through them last year & tossed out a bunch of the original style bands.  I wonder if I threw out a couple of the custom ones?        FYI if you get to have too many they do fall off your MDE list eventually.

Seeing them all lined up I'm kind of impressed with myself.        The purple band on the far left top was my first band.  I've come a long way since then.  The stripe ones took the longest.  The nail polish sometimes does flake.  I've heard the new gel nail polish doesn't do that but I haven't tried it yet.  My favorites are my winter snowflake band (it matches the Frozen Micky Ears exactly & that was not planned! ) & the pale green bling flower one.  I love the color on the newest lilac one but the bling turned out to be a little more than I was expecting.  I got a lot of compliments on it last month though.   

 


Ok now we need Luv's bands!


----------



## ErinC

catfan98 said:


> Thank you!!  I hadn't thought about 2 different resort contracts!  We may purchase one and then another later.  We want enough points that we can take a couple of smaller vacations each year, but we also want to be able to rent a 2br villa if needed, for when the kids go, or if extended family (MILs) want to go, or in the future if and when we do have grandchildren, we take the kids and grandkids.  I'm not even sure how many points we should buy.  We were thinking a larger contract, but with the bank and borrow option, I don't know.  We are getting to where we really like the relaxing vacations so VWL(BRV) just seems so perfect for that!


We have 2 contracts both at WL. I sometimes wish we had bought the 2nd one at a different resort, just to have the additional 11 month advantage at another DVC. But as our life is right now, we don't plan too far in advance to where that is working out. We are just taking what we get at a few months out. Good luck with your decision. You can't go wrong with either choice in my opinion.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

KAT4DISNEY said:


> For the couple of people that asked here are a few pictures I had of different MB's I've done for myself and family in the past 2-3 years:
> 
> For DH - the Boston sports fan:
> 
> View attachment 231102
> 
> Other Misc friends and family bands:
> 
> View attachment 231103
> 
> Our Christmas season bands from the last year of Osborne lights - had to reuse that one again this year in memory:
> 
> View attachment 231104
> 
> 
> View attachment 231105
> 
> Last Years F&G with my DSis (Twins fan) and niece who wanted a classic Mickey theme:
> 
> View attachment 231106





horselover said:


> Here they are.  I feel like I'm missing some though.  I did go through them last year & tossed out a bunch of the original style bands.  I wonder if I threw out a couple of the custom ones?        FYI if you get to have too many they do fall off your MDE list eventually.
> 
> Seeing them all lined up I'm kind of impressed with myself.        The purple band on the far left top was my first band.  I've come a long way since then.  The stripe ones took the longest.  The nail polish sometimes does flake.  I've heard the new gel nail polish doesn't do that but I haven't tried it yet.  My favorites are my winter snowflake band (it matches the Frozen Micky Ears exactly & that was not planned! ) & the pale green bling flower one.  I love the color on the newest lilac one but the bling turned out to be a little more than I was expecting.  I got a lot of compliments on it last month though.
> 
> View attachment 231151
> 
> 
> Ok now we need Luv's bands!



Very, very nice ladies!!! Those look awesome.  I wish I had skills like that as it would be neat to have a Star Wars themed band for race weekend next week.


----------



## ArielSRL

horselover said:


> Here they are.  I feel like I'm missing some though.  I did go through them last year & tossed out a bunch of the original style bands.  I wonder if I threw out a couple of the custom ones?        FYI if you get to have too many they do fall off your MDE list eventually.
> 
> Seeing them all lined up I'm kind of impressed with myself.        The purple band on the far left top was my first band.  I've come a long way since then.  The stripe ones took the longest.  The nail polish sometimes does flake.  I've heard the new gel nail polish doesn't do that but I haven't tried it yet.  My favorites are my winter snowflake band (it matches the Frozen Micky Ears exactly & that was not planned! ) & the pale green bling flower one.  I love the color on the newest lilac one but the bling turned out to be a little more than I was expecting.  I got a lot of compliments on it last month though.
> 
> View attachment 231151
> 
> 
> Ok now we need Luv's bands!


You guys are all so creative! These are truly amazing!


----------



## horselover

And Kathy I'm now definitely envisioning a seahorse MB!   Seafoam green maybe with a couple shells or maybe a few tiny pearls.   The hunt is on for the right bling!


----------



## Flossbolna

catfan98 said:


> Thank you!!  I hadn't thought about 2 different resort contracts!  We may purchase one and then another later.  We want enough points that we can take a couple of smaller vacations each year, but we also want to be able to rent a 2br villa if needed, for when the kids go, or if extended family (MILs) want to go, or in the future if and when we do have grandchildren, we take the kids and grandkids.  I'm not even sure how many points we should buy.  We were thinking a larger contract, but with the bank and borrow option, I don't know.  We are getting to where we really like the relaxing vacations so VWL(BRV) just seems so perfect for that!



You said that you are not in a hurry to buy, so take your time and research all the different options. It took me 18 months until I was finally ready to buy my first contract. The DVC boards here on the DIS were really great. Nearly every question gets asked regularly. So just read along, ask questions and you will get an understanding of what is best for you. Everyone has different wants and needs (and those might very well change over time), so what works for one person might not work for the other. For example home resort is more important if you can plan 11 months out. There are some great threads on the DVC Member Services board about availability and how it changes during the year, which room types go first (studios) and such. This will give you a better understanding of what you need. Also, look at point charts to understand how many points you want. I did exactly what you mentioned, I started out with 150 points and then added on another 150 points. The advantage of that is that if I decide that I have too many points, I can sell one of my contracts again and still keep the other. You just should make sure that all your contracts are in the same use year. And then there is the issue of both BWV and VWL expiring in 2042, so you only get another 25 years of use out of your contract. One of the other resorts could give you more years. 

I don't want to confuse you, just point out that there are so many things to think about! But it is also a lot of fun to learn about the ins and outs of DVC ownership!


----------



## catfan98

Flossbolna said:


> You said that you are not in a hurry to buy, so take your time and research all the different options. It took me 18 months until I was finally ready to buy my first contract. The DVC boards here on the DIS were really great. Nearly every question gets asked regularly. So just read along, ask questions and you will get an understanding of what is best for you. Everyone has different wants and needs (and those might very well change over time), so what works for one person might not work for the other. For example home resort is more important if you can plan 11 months out. There are some great threads on the DVC Member Services board about availability and how it changes during the year, which room types go first (studios) and such. This will give you a better understanding of what you need. Also, look at point charts to understand how many points you want. I did exactly what you mentioned, I started out with 150 points and then added on another 150 points. The advantage of that is that if I decide that I have too many points, I can sell one of my contracts again and still keep the other. You just should make sure that all your contracts are in the same use year. And then there is the issue of both BWV and VWL expiring in 2042, so you only get another 25 years of use out of your contract. One of the other resorts could give you more years.
> 
> I don't want to confuse you, just point out that there are so many things to think about! But it is also a lot of fun to learn about the ins and outs of DVC ownership!



Thank you!  Yes, we plan to take our time.  We are going to go back next year and look at the resorts that intrigue us before we buy anything.  I am also looking at AKV as the contract is longer and the resort intrigues me.  It also seems perfect for a resort only stay.  And the pool areas at both Kidani and Jambo look fabulous for adults and little ones.  My husband isn't totally on board with that one yet, but he definitely wants to stay there and give it a try.  He says if I like it, then he wants to look at it.    And AK is his favorite park, so...  We have lots to think about and research, that is for sure!  I will definitely research the DVC forum as the DIS boards have always been so helpful!


----------



## DenLo

Happy Birthday Granny!


----------



## DenLo

Regarding the discussion of making MBs inactive when not using them and reactivating them before you leave for WDW.  We had so many MBs that we finally took in all the ones that had started to look dirty no matter what I did to clean them.  I am beginning to think sunscreen was the culprit.  So I took in around a dozen MBs to the check in desk and asked them to remove them from our account.  At the time they were the only ones that were inactive, so I knew when the CM took them off.  That was around the same time they began letting us decline an MB for a trip.   Disney says they will see that they get recycled, but I wanted them off our accounts too.  It looks much cleaner IMO.  Now we only order a MB for a new color, or the new style, to replace an old one.  When we do split stays during a trip, we order only one set and decline the others for the other reservations.


----------



## bianca

catfan98 said:


> Hi!  I stumbled upon this thread as I was researching everything Wilderness Lodge.  We just returned from a fabulous Disney vacation!  We stayed, for the first time, on rented points at BCV.  We were wowed, loved BC and BCV, it's a very pretty resort especially at night, we just couldn't imagine anywhere better...until we had dinner at WL.  We just fell in love with the peaceful, rustic, beautiful place, my husband especially.  We have been discussing buying DVC and after our stay, I think we have narrowed it down to BWV and WL(BR), but we are leaning more towards WL(BR).  We absolutely loved BCV, and my son loved SAB, but he is almost 14 and I feel that SAB will eventually lose it's appeal for him.  And our daughter is almost 21, so with the kids getting older and doing their own thing, it will be less family trips and more just me and my husband trips until grandkids come along (several years down the road).  We would definitely do resort only trips, with maybe just a day or 2 at the parks when it's just me and him.  With those thoughts, I feel like we should pick the resort that best suits for me and him.  And while BCV was great, the cost (even resale) is a bit high.  We did like that we could access Epcot easily from BCV, and that is why we are looking at BWV...but the hallways seem so long, the clown slide - nuff said, and I feel we would tire of the hustle and bustle of the area.  We really liked how WL was so peaceful, and the new bar/grille out by the lake is gorgeous.  And it is a boat ride away from MK!  I would love to hear your thoughts on why WL(BR) is a great choice to buy at.  We aren't hurrying into buying DVC, we want to take our time, study the resorts, and make the right decision for us.  We are planning a trip next year to look at the resorts more, too.  Thanks!




You're on the right track by thinking of future use.  Our kids are now 26 and 28 and we are taking our first "grandparents" trip in October.  We are just finishing up the addition of a VWL contract to our other two contracts and should close next week.  We love VWL and it was simply getting harder to get in there without ownership.  With 3 contracts, we can easily get into our favorites.  Buy where you want to stay, as it IS getting harder to book at the 7 month window.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Here they are.  I feel like I'm missing some though.  I did go through them last year & tossed out a bunch of the original style bands.  I wonder if I threw out a couple of the custom ones?        FYI if you get to have too many they do fall off your MDE list eventually.
> 
> Seeing them all lined up I'm kind of impressed with myself.        The purple band on the far left top was my first band.  I've come a long way since then.  The stripe ones took the longest.  The nail polish sometimes does flake.  I've heard the new gel nail polish doesn't do that but I haven't tried it yet.  My favorites are my winter snowflake band (it matches the Frozen Micky Ears exactly & that was not planned! ) & the pale green bling flower one.  I love the color on the newest lilac one but the bling turned out to be a little more than I was expecting.  I got a lot of compliments on it last month though.
> 
> View attachment 231151
> 
> 
> Ok now we need Luv's bands!



Awesome Julie!!!  Very nice!  

I've used some of the quasi gel nail polish and it does work pretty well and seems to last better than regular nail polish.  Funny but my newest band I'm doing I've gone thru a couple of color options and had just settled on a lilac color that is going to get something floral on it!!!  A groupie thing?!


----------



## TCRAIG

DenLo said:


> Happy Birthday Granny!


Happy Birthday Granny!!


----------



## twinklebug

*Happy Birthday Granny! *


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> View attachment 231081





jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday Granny!!!!





horselover said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANNY!!!
> 
> View attachment 231120





Flossbolna said:


> **
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANNY!!!!*​





sleepydog25 said:


> *HOPE YOU HAVE A GRAND BIRTHDAY, GRANNY!!!!!*





DenLo said:


> Happy Birthday Granny!





TCRAIG said:


> Happy Birthday Granny!!





twinklebug said:


> *Happy Birthday Granny! *




A heartfelt thank you for your kind words and wishes.  I had a very busy day, but a very good one capped off by dinner with my DW, Daughter and her fiance.   I appreciate everyone's posts.


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> A heartfelt thank you for your kind words and wishes.  I had a very busy day, but a very good one capped off by dinner with my DW, Daughter and her fiance.   I appreciate everyone's posts.



Did I miss a post?  I didn't know your DD got engaged.  Congrats!        When's the big day?

Glad you enjoyed your birthday.

Kathy - purple is my favorite color.   All variations of it.   

Good morning groupie friends!


----------



## Dizny Dad

And again, early for next year . . . . . .
HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANNY!


----------



## sleepydog25

catfan98 said:


> Hi!  I stumbled upon this thread as I was researching everything Wilderness Lodge.  We just returned from a fabulous Disney vacation!  We stayed, for the first time, on rented points at BCV.  We were wowed, loved BC and BCV, it's a very pretty resort especially at night, we just couldn't imagine anywhere better...until we had dinner at WL.  We just fell in love with the peaceful, rustic, beautiful place, my husband especially.  We have been discussing buying DVC and after our stay, I think we have narrowed it down to BWV and WL(BR), but we are leaning more towards WL(BR).  We absolutely loved BCV, and my son loved SAB, but he is almost 14 and I feel that SAB will eventually lose it's appeal for him.  And our daughter is almost 21, so with the kids getting older and doing their own thing, it will be less family trips and more just me and my husband trips until grandkids come along (several years down the road).  We would definitely do resort only trips, with maybe just a day or 2 at the parks when it's just me and him.  With those thoughts, I feel like we should pick the resort that best suits for me and him.  And while BCV was great, the cost (even resale) is a bit high.  We did like that we could access Epcot easily from BCV, and that is why we are looking at BWV...but the hallways seem so long, the clown slide - nuff said, and I feel we would tire of the hustle and bustle of the area.  We really liked how WL was so peaceful, and the new bar/grille out by the lake is gorgeous.  And it is a boat ride away from MK!  I would love to hear your thoughts on why WL(BR) is a great choice to buy at.  We aren't hurrying into buying DVC, we want to take our time, study the resorts, and make the right decision for us.  We are planning a trip next year to look at the resorts more, too.  Thanks!


Welcome,* catfan*!* Flossie* has given you great advice (*bianca*, too) about purchasing DVC, so I have little else to add other than to echo her comments. Take your time; do your research; know what you're getting into. You already are a step ahead of many who buy into DVC because you're looking forward to how you _will _vacation, not just how you take one now. Smart move. Truly, every DVC resort has its charms and advantages. My wife and I have long appreciated the serenity of VWL, even with all the new construction. While we feel the addition of the new CCVC will alter that sense of calm a bit, we're also hopeful that enough will remain to keep us happy--we think it will.  Still, the Epcot resorts have the advantage of being close to two parks; AKL was designed by the same architect as the WL so you get a similar sense of being removed from the hustle and bustle of the parks; BLT has an awesome location; VGF possesses lovely rooms at a topnotch resort on the monorail.  And the list goes on.  Finally, one of the areas where I'd focus is resale vs. direct purchase, especially for any of the resorts you mention.  Technically, DVC doesn't sell "direct" for older resorts--they re-sell contracts they've acquired through ROFR (right of first refusal) and other means. While the price per point isn't as high as new resorts, they're still usually significantly higher than the resale market, and for most resorts, you'll have to go on a wait list to get a contract you'd want.  Nonetheless, for some, buying direct is the option they want, and that's fine.  Good luck with your journey to possible DVC ownership!


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> Did I miss a post?  I didn't know your DD got engaged.  Congrats!        When's the big day?
> 
> Glad you enjoyed your birthday.



Thanks, *Julie*.  I can't remember if I posted the engagement news or not.  My older daughter is set for an October 7 wedding.  I'm trying to keep the father's toast below 7 single space typewritten pages.  



Dizny Dad said:


> And again, early for next year . . . . . .
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANNY!



Don't worry *DDad*...I figure my age won't change for a year so in my opinion any birthday wishes in the next 364 days are on time!


----------



## twinklebug

Does anyone know what would it take for any of the groupies to fall out of love with WL? I'm quite curious about how far Disney could take their changes. For me, they'd have to:

Stop the boats / Drain the lake;
Pave an urban forest around the villas (That road... I'm hoping so hard it isn't as big as it looks);
Remove the covered bridge walkway;
Add a Starbucks to the Villa's lobby (Although I admit I would use it, it doesn't belong);
Draw in so many folks that the Villas lobby is crowded all the time (I love being able to sit in those large leather rockers and listen to the fire).

What did I miss?


----------



## horselover

twinklebug said:


> Does anyone know what would it take for any of the groupies to fall out of love with WL? I'm quite curious about how far Disney could take their changes. For me, they'd have to:
> 
> Stop the boats / Drain the lake;
> Pave and urban forest around the villas (That road... I'm hoping so hard it isn't as big as it looks);
> Remove the covered bridge walkway;
> Add a Starbucks to the Villa's lobby (Although I admit I would use it, it doesn't belong);
> Draw in so many folks that the Villas lobby is crowded all the time (I love being able to sit in those large leather rockers and listen to the fire).
> 
> What did I miss?



Remove the Humphrey totem pole
Change the lobby (back to the totem poles again)
Change the Christmas trees to something less spectacular
Add motorized water sports (jet skis although they're fun I'd vote no)

Agree with the rest of your list especially the boats & hell to the no on Starbucks!!!      I still haven't gotten over it being on Main Street.  Never have set foot in there since they took the bakery away.  The other park locations don't bother me but that one still hurts.


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> Does anyone know what would it take for any of the groupies to fall out of love with WL? I'm quite curious about how far Disney could take their changes. For me, they'd have to:
> 
> Stop the boats / Drain the lake;
> Pave an urban forest around the villas (That road... I'm hoping so hard it isn't as big as it looks);
> Remove the covered bridge walkway;
> Add a Starbucks to the Villa's lobby (Although I admit I would use it, it doesn't belong);
> Draw in so many folks that the Villas lobby is crowded all the time (I love being able to sit in those large leather rockers and listen to the fire).
> 
> What did I miss?


That's a good list, but it would only take maybe 2 or 3 of those to affect such a monumental change in my view of WL (caveat: as unlikely as the first one is, that alone would be enough to make me leave).



horselover said:


> Remove the Humphrey totem pole
> Change the lobby (back to the totem poles again)
> Change the Christmas trees to something less spectacular
> Add motorized water sports (jet skis although they're fun I'd vote no)
> 
> Agree with the rest of your list especially the boats & hell to the no on Starbucks!!!      I still haven't gotten over it being on Main Street.  Never have set foot in there since they took the bakery away.  The other park locations don't bother me but that one still hurts.


Agree with these, too, although I will admit to having been in the Main St Starbucks a couple of times. I do miss the old Bakery but was never a frequent visitor there.  I did love the aromas coming from there, though.

Here are a few more for me:
- Completely remove the nature trail and/or paved bike path to FW
- Board up/stop using fireplaces
- Remove rockers
- Close down AP or alter it to a simple TS
- Change the paint scheme to one of those sported by the new cabins
- Remove the topiary bison and geese. . .oh, wait!


----------



## wnielsen1

I hope the groupies have room for one more as I just became a new DVC member with 100 points at Copper Creek, or as I like to call it, VWL2.


----------



## horselover

wnielsen1 said:


> I hope the groupies have room for one more as I just became a new DVC member with 100 points at Copper Creek, or as I like to call it, VWL2.



Congrats & welcome to the groupies!


----------



## sleepydog25

wnielsen1 said:


> I hope the groupies have room for one more as I just became a new DVC member with 100 points at Copper Creek, or as I like to call it, VWL2.


ABSOLUTELY room for more!! In fact, we just got a new shipment of rockers in for our ever expanding empir--umm, group.    Furthermore,  *HOME!! *Hopefully, you'll find us an inviting, friendly, and (occasionally ) informative gaggle.  Never a requirement to do so, but if you've a hankerin' to list your trips on Page 1, just PM me.  Likewise, if you want to share any birthdays or anniversaries, we keep that list on Page 1 also--only PM *KAT4DISNEY* with that info. 

I assume at some point an entrepreneurial soul will start a thread primarily for Copper Creek owners; however, until that time arrives (if it does), we're thrilled to have the new owners join us here since, as we've said all along, all we require is a love of the Lodge.  

Edited to add that I forgot to say what *Granny* did: love that you called it VWL2!


----------



## Granny

wnielsen1 said:


> I hope the groupies have room for one more as I just became a new DVC member with 100 points at Copper Creek, or as I like to call it, VWL2.



Awesome news, and yes we are happy to CCV members join in here!  Congratulations and _*WELCOME HOME !!*_

I'm sure that CCV owners will soon have their own impassioned thread, but I think we are happy to have anyone join us as long as the love the WL resort area!  And of course, you earned special bonus points by calling your new home VWL2 !!


----------



## Dean Marino

twinklebug said:


> Does anyone know what would it take for any of the groupies to fall out of love with WL? I'm quite curious about how far Disney could take their changes. For me, they'd have to:
> 
> Stop the boats / Drain the lake;
> Pave an urban forest around the villas (That road... I'm hoping so hard it isn't as big as it looks);
> Remove the covered bridge walkway;
> Add a Starbucks to the Villa's lobby (Although I admit I would use it, it doesn't belong);
> Draw in so many folks that the Villas lobby is crowded all the time (I love being able to sit in those large leather rockers and listen to the fire).
> 
> What did I miss?


Violate the BCV contract.  That's pretty much it, for us.

And a minor suggestion - if we are to include CCV members in this thread?  You need to work on the thread title.


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday, Granny!!!!

 new groupies, hope to see all of you often.


----------



## Granny

Dea
n Marino said:


> And a minor suggestion - if we are to include CCV members in this thread?  You need to work on the thread title.



*Dean*...we appreciate all suggestions.  As luck (or Disney) would have it, VWL is actually part of both of the DVC resort names on the Wilderness Lodge campus.   VWL simply means the Villas at Wilderness Lodge, and those words are in both official names that Disney has given the two DVC resorts.   The fact that we tend to ignore the Boulder Ridge part...well, that's just us being us.  

As I said, I am sure some new CCV owner will start up a thread for that resort.  But in the spirit of this thread, we pretty much welcome everyone as long as they aren't dissin' our beloved home.



twokats said:


> Happy Birthday, Granny!!!!



*Kathy*...thanks for the bday wishes.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> *Dean*...we appreciate all suggestions.  As luck (or Disney) would have it, VWL is actually part of both of the DVC resort names on the Wilderness Lodge campus.   VWL simply means the Villas at Wilderness Lodge, and those words are in both official names that Disney has given the two DVC resorts.   The fact that we tend to ignore the Boulder Ridge part...well, that's just us being us.
> 
> As I said, I am sure some new CCV owner will start up a thread for that resort.  But in the spirit of this thread, we pretty much welcome everyone as long as they aren't dissin' our beloved home.
> 
> 
> 
> *Kathy*...thanks for the bday wishes.



We have always said that all it takes is a love of the lodge to stop on in here!  And I don't think we've ever designated exactly which lodge that is.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> We have always said that all it takes is a love of the lodge to stop on in here!  And I don't think we've ever designated exactly which lodge that is.


I gave some thought to tossing out the idea of changing this thread's name; however, in the end the notion seemed misbegotten. As a few have said, someone will undoubtedly start a CCVC-specific thread in the future, so I didn't feel the need to jump on the idea myself. Further, this thread has for so long been a site attuned to VWL, that branching out seemed, well, weird. To change the name would change the timbre of the thread, and I'm not ready to do so. Finally, the scope of this Groupie thread has always been more than just VWL--it's been the love of the Lodge, the friendliness of the Groupies--and we don't need a name change to show that. Yes, the Villas part of VWL (or BRV if you must), as well as the new Copper Creek resort villas all fall as part of the Lodge family, and that's good enough for now.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dean
As much as I understand the possible need to re-name the thread, I agree with Granny and Sleepy, we are who we are, and as much as we refuse to call our home anything other than what we know it in our hearts to be, there are some things that are almost too sacred to us to change...the name being one of them.  This is something we can control, something they can't take from us or add as they wish(as they have done)against our wishes.  
I also feel that a new thread may get started soon as the new owners come along.  And no matter, whether folks own or not, all are always welcome, its the love of the Lodge thats the main requirement


----------



## wnielsen1

I don't see the point of a separate VWL2 thread.  I think I'll stick around here.  Change the title or don't change the title, I'm staying.  I love the entire WL including the VWL/VWL2 components.  Next time I'm there you'll be able to find me sitting in front of the fireplace at the VWL and I'm not technically an owner there...yet (a resale contract has always been on my mind).


----------



## twinklebug

My two cents worth: Both CCC and BRV are the Villas at Wilderness Lodge. One just happens to be the namesake, but Disney pulled that rug out from under of it. No need to change names at all. 

Splitting hairs, I too like VWL I and II to define which we are talking about, but Copper Creek has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Granny

Found this video released by Disney with a little blurb on the WL campus back story.  







Thought it might be of interest.


----------



## wildernessDad

Granny said:


> Found this video released by Disney with a little blurb on the WL campus back story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought it might be of interest.


I kinda like it.  Please don't hit me.


----------



## DenLo

Granny said:


> *Dean*...we appreciate all suggestions.  As luck (or Disney) would have it, VWL is actually part of both of the DVC resort names on the Wilderness Lodge campus.   VWL simply means the Villas at Wilderness Lodge, and those words are in both official names that Disney has given the two DVC resorts.   The fact that we tend to ignore the Boulder Ridge part...well, that's just us being us.
> 
> As I said, I am sure some new CCV owner will start up a thread for that resort.  But in the spirit of this thread, we pretty much welcome everyone as long as they aren't dissin' our beloved home.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> We have always said that all it takes is a love of the lodge to stop on in here!  And I don't think we've ever designated exactly which lodge that is.





twinklebug said:


> My two cents worth: Both CCC and BRV are the Villas at Wilderness Lodge. One just happens to be the namesake, but Disney pulled that rug out from under of it. No need to change names at all.
> 
> Splitting hairs, I too like VWL I and II to define which we are talking about, but Copper Creek has a nice ring to it.



Thank you all for saying these nice remarks.  I have to admit I have been a little afraid to say we purchased Copper Creek while staying at VWL earlier this month.  I was afraid I would be banned from the thread.  Wilderness Lodge has been a favorite since DH and I first saw it in photos and videos and then when we saw it for real it was like being on one of our many national park vacations or staying at a lodge In Colorado.  We were in heaven.  We both still feel that way.  I am happy to say we own at Copper Creek Villas at Wilderness Lodge.


----------



## DenLo

wnielsen1 said:


> I don't see the point of a separate VWL2 thread.  I think I'll stick around here.  Change the title or don't change the title, I'm staying.  I love the entire WL including the VWL/VWL2 components.  Next time I'm there you'll be able to find me sitting in front of the fireplace at the VWL and I'm not technically an owner there...yet (a resale contract has always been on my mind).



I agree, why have two threads.


----------



## ElizabethCB

Happy Saturday, groupies! 

We are planning our first trip as DVC members for January. We are a group of 8 -- 4 adults, 4 kids -- and I am starting to second guess our 2BR villa at Boulder Ridge. Can you all share your insights, either here, or over on the thread I posted? (Lots more detail on the situation is there: https://www.disboards.com/threads/first-dvc-stay-best-option-for-group-of-8.3597840/ ) 

I really want to make our first stay at our beloved lodge, but want to make sure everybody gets enough sleep!   

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## rkstocke5609

Granny, belated Happy Birthday!

One thread is good enough.  I am trying to decide if I am going to book for Spring Break 2018 at the lodge.  This was always the plan, but seeing as it falls during Easter Week, I am trying to decide if I really want to deal with the crowds...I am considering a split stay between the lodge & vero beach.  Maybe do the Space Center.  I am really considering skipping the parks and just coming to the lodge to enjoy the resort. I'm saying to myself, "are you really going to fight the Easter crowd to see Pandora?"

Denlo, congrats on your CCVC purchase!

And, Welcome to all the new groupies I see posting!


----------



## Corinne

KAT4DISNEY said:


> For the couple of people that asked here are a few pictures I had of different MB's I've done for myself and family in the past 2-3 years:
> 
> For DH - the Boston sports fan:
> 
> View attachment 231102
> 
> Other Misc friends and family bands:
> 
> View attachment 231103
> 
> Our Christmas season bands from the last year of Osborne lights - had to reuse that one again this year in memory:
> 
> View attachment 231104
> 
> 
> View attachment 231105
> 
> Last Years F&G with my DSis (Twins fan) and niece who wanted a classic Mickey theme:
> 
> View attachment 231106



Uhmmmm, I wish there was a LOVE button Kathy! Those are amazing! What did you use to decorate???


----------



## Corinne

*Granny!!!! I Missed your birthday!*

*Happy Belated Birthday hope it was the best!!!*


----------



## Corinne

horselover said:


> Here they are.  I feel like I'm missing some though.  I did go through them last year & tossed out a bunch of the original style bands.  I wonder if I threw out a couple of the custom ones?        FYI if you get to have too many they do fall off your MDE list eventually.
> 
> Seeing them all lined up I'm kind of impressed with myself.        The purple band on the far left top was my first band.  I've come a long way since then.  The stripe ones took the longest.  The nail polish sometimes does flake.  I've heard the new gel nail polish doesn't do that but I haven't tried it yet.  My favorites are my winter snowflake band (it matches the Frozen Micky Ears exactly & that was not planned! ) & the pale green bling flower one.  I love the color on the newest lilac one but the bling turned out to be a little more than I was expecting.  I got a lot of compliments on it last month though.
> 
> View attachment 231151
> 
> 
> Ok now we need Luv's bands!



Nice Julie!!!!


----------



## Corinne

wildernessDad said:


> I kinda like it.  Please don't hit me.



That made me lol WD! 

I actually don't mind it either, probably because the majority of it is WL.


----------



## DenLo

rkstocke5609 said:


> . .
> 
> Denlo, congrats on your CCVC purchase!
> 
> And, Welcome to all the new groupies I see posting!



Thanks!


----------



## Dean Marino

DenLo said:


> I agree, why have two threads.


And now, perhaps, you actually GET it.

Of course there will be a 2nd thread - if you do not act to incorporate the new DVC.  So let's DO this.  Inaction will result in the obvious.
The new DVC is here to stay.  We can participate, or just let a whole different thread appear.

Do as you wish - life will move on anyway.  I just think it would be better to fix this thread title, be inclusive, and admit the obvious.  The "VWL Groupies & Lovers Thread" is a misnomer..... it is singular.  It no longer refers to an existing DVC.

Choose:  You may be the "Bolder Ridge Groupies & Lovers Thread", or you may be the "CC & BR Groupies & Lovers Thread".  Or you may choose to do nothing. 

Just me - if we are going to WELCOME our CC brethren?  Let's WELCOME them.  Something more than "Well, I guess you are sort of here".


----------



## jade1

Took a few today, pressed for time.


----------



## Granny

DenLo said:


> Thank you all for saying these nice remarks.  I have to admit I have been a little afraid to say we purchased Copper Creek while staying at VWL earlier this month.  I was afraid I would be banned from the thread.  Wilderness Lodge has been a favorite since DH and I first saw it in photos and videos and then when we saw it for real it was like being on one of our many national park vacations or staying at a lodge In Colorado.  We were in heaven.  We both still feel that way.  I am happy to say we own at Copper Creek Villas at Wilderness Lodge.



Denise...congratulations on your purchase!  I think CCV is going to be a great purchase...after all, it is part of the Wilderness Lodge family of resorts!  

And now you have many decades to enjoy your DVC purchase.  It obviously has a great sentimental attachment for you which makes it all the better.  Enjoy your membership! 





ElizabethCB said:


> Happy Saturday, groupies!
> 
> We are planning our first trip as DVC members for January. We are a group of 8 -- 4 adults, 4 kids -- and I am starting to second guess our 2BR villa at Boulder Ridge. Can you all share your insights, either here, or over on the thread I posted? (Lots more detail on the situation is there: https://www.disboards.com/threads/first-dvc-stay-best-option-for-group-of-8.3597840/ )
> 
> I really want to make our first stay at our beloved lodge, but want to make sure everybody gets enough sleep!
> 
> Thank you in advance!!



Hi Elizabeth! 

I may not be the best person to answer your question since we think a 2BR capacity is 4 or 5 at the most.  We like to leave the living room open.  But if you are doing a 2BR, then I would suggest a lock off (separate entrances and separate thermostats).  Also, I would look at AKV-Kidani or BLT 2BRs which have the sleeper chair and the extra full bathroom which could come in handy with four adults.

I would tend to want to book a Grand Villa (3BR) for the stay.  That's a bunch of points but you mention that hanging out in a common area is important for this trip and that you want the other family's first trip to be a great one.  SSR and OKW Grand Villas will be cheaper from the point viewpoint...they are great resorts but not Wilderness Lodge.  Still, it is hard to imagine anyone staying at SSR or OKW Grand Villas not being impressed.  It's a tough decision because of the point requirements...and it's nice of you to offer this for your sister and her family. Good luck!


----------



## Granny

rkstocke5609 said:


> Granny, belated Happy Birthday!
> 
> One thread is good enough.  I am trying to decide if I am going to book for Spring Break 2018 at the lodge.  This was always the plan, but seeing as it falls during Easter Week, I am trying to decide if I really want to deal with the crowds...I am considering a split stay between the lodge & vero beach.  Maybe do the Space Center.  I am really considering skipping the parks and just coming to the lodge to enjoy the resort. I'm saying to myself, "are you really going to fight the Easter crowd to see Pandora?"



*Ron*...thanks for the birthday wishes.  I'm with you on the Easter crowd...we just aren't into fighting crowds any more.  And as you hint, Pandora isn't going anywhere soon...you'll have plenty of time to enjoy it.  The split stay sounds nice with Vero Beach in the mix.  Good luck! 



Corinne said:


> *Granny!!!! I Missed your birthday!*
> 
> *Happy Belated Birthday hope it was the best!!!*



*Corinne*...so nice of you to post your birthday wishes.  I had a good day on my birthday...doing things I enjoy doing.  Thank you.  



jade1 said:


> Took a few today, pressed for time.



*Jade*...nice pix!  Seems like that pool has stalled out on construction the past several weeks as it appears that little has changed.  I like the "waterfall" feature that will be embedded in the "rocks".  I'm sure it will be a very nice pool when complete...and probably more in demand than the main pool despite its lack of slide.   Thanks for taking the time to post the pictures.


----------



## wdrl

Granny said:


> Seems like that pool has stalled out on construction the past several weeks as it appears that little has changed.


Actually, things are changing day by day at the pool.  We were at BRV from March 27 to April 6 and every day there was something new being added.  Even   jade1's photos from today show some additions since we left on April 6.  I know next to nothing when it comes to construction, but I believe the Cast Members who told me Boulder Ridge Cove Pool should open by the time Copper Creek opens on July 16.


----------



## ottawagreg

jade1 said:


> Took a few today, pressed for time.


We are here also. Just woke up and going to wispering canyon for breakfast. Headed home tomorrow. We are in room 4533. No balcony which is too bad. Took a few pics similar to these. And yes the road is as wide as it looks. Perhaps even wider. Will post ours in a day or two. Happy Easter. He is risen.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Easter!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Dean Marino said:


> And now, perhaps, you actually GET it.
> 
> Of course there will be a 2nd thread - if you do not act to incorporate the new DVC.  So let's DO this.  Inaction will result in the obvious.
> The new DVC is here to stay.  We can participate, or just let a whole different thread appear.
> 
> Do as you wish - life will move on anyway.  I just think it would be better to fix this thread title, be inclusive, and admit the obvious.  The "VWL Groupies & Lovers Thread" is a misnomer..... it is singular.  It no longer refers to an existing DVC.
> 
> Choose:  You may be the "Bolder Ridge Groupies & Lovers Thread", or you may be the "CC & BR Groupies & Lovers Thread".  Or you may choose to do nothing.
> 
> Just me - if we are going to WELCOME our CC brethren?  Let's WELCOME them.  Something more than "Well, I guess you are sort of here".



Sleepy will be the one to make the final call for sure(since its in his corner).  But if we do make the change, we need to include something in the lines along with those mentioned above like... "and those of us who refuse to budge on a name change because we are too set in our ways and we don't like change"   In other words, we don't really take ourselves very seriously around these parts.  I for one refuse to grow up!!


----------



## Strikan

We were at the Lodge this week and the new quick service area at the edge of the lake looks awesome.  However, I did take a peek through the construction fence at the new pool area and saw for myself that there seems to be a new highway built all around the outside of the pool area - what on earth is up with that? Are they planning on incorporating cars land at the Lodge or perhaps filming the next Fast and Furious movie there?  It looks huge.  I do trust the Disney folks to create something great, but damn that is a big road.


----------



## jimmytammy

Strikan said:


> We were at the Lodge this week and the new quick service area at the edge of the lake looks awesome.  However, I did take a peek through the construction fence at the new pool area and saw for myself that there seems to be a new highway built all around the outside of the pool area - what on earth is up with that? Are they planning on incorporating cars land at the Lodge or perhaps filming the next Fast and Furious movie there?  It looks huge.  I do trust the Disney folks to create something great, but damn that is a big road.



Maybe that is for that train we spoke of in recent posts that will carry us off to FW then on to MK, we can only hope


----------



## jimmytammy

I mentioned to Tammy this AM about talks of name change and such, and she brought up a good point.  Will we be issued new contracts with the name change?  If not, us old folks will still be owners of The Villas at WL.  But if they do want to change our contracts, will they be extending to the later yrs, if so, I am in


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> Maybe that is for that train we spoke of in recent posts that will carry us off to FW then on to MK, we can only hope


It would be kind of neat if they'd put in a train station area.


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Easter Groupies!*


----------



## DenLo

Dean Marino said:


> And now, perhaps, you actually GET it.
> 
> Of course there will be a 2nd thread - if you do not act to incorporate the new DVC.  So let's DO this.  Inaction will result in the obvious.
> The new DVC is here to stay.  We can participate, or just let a whole different thread appear.
> 
> Do as you wish - life will move on anyway.  I just think it would be better to fix this thread title, be inclusive, and admit the obvious.  The "VWL Groupies & Lovers Thread" is a misnomer..... it is singular.  It no longer refers to an existing DVC.
> 
> Choose:  You may be the "Bolder Ridge Groupies & Lovers Thread", or you may be the "CC & BR Groupies & Lovers Thread".  Or you may choose to do nothing.
> 
> Just me - if we are going to WELCOME our CC brethren?  Let's WELCOME them.  Something more than "Well, I guess you are sort of here".



I think you are getting carried away.  VWL means "*Villas* at Wilderness Lodge".  That is a plural if I ever saw one.  



Granny said:


> Denise...congratulations on your purchase!  I think CCV is going to be a great purchase...after all, it is part of the Wilderness Lodge family of resorts!  View attachment 231587
> 
> And now you have many decades to enjoy your DVC purchase.  It obviously has a great sentimental attachment for you which makes it all the better.  Enjoy your membership!
> . . . .


Thanks, it would be nice if it turns out to be decades.


----------



## Starwind

jimmytammy said:


> Sleepy will be the one to make the final call for sure(since its in his corner).  But if we do make the change, we need to include something in the lines along with those mentioned above like... "and those of us who refuse to budge on a name change because we are too set in our ways and we don't like change"   In other words, we don't really take ourselves very seriously around these parts.  I for one refuse to grow up!!



Would a name change even be needed ?

VWL = The Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge 

The new names are

Boulder Ridge Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge
Copper Creek Villas & Cabins at Disney's Wilderness Lodge

Both can be accurately called "the Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge" (well, and the cabins, but lets just call them a glorified villa...).

Shorten it any more and it is VWL....  and if you want to get specific BRV or BRVWL (or VWL ;-) ) or CCV or CCV(C)WL

Personally, I dont think there is a need for a name change, and the thread can be inclusive of both sets of _Villas at Disney's Wildnerness Lodge_. (and the cabins...)

SW


----------



## rkstocke5609

ottawagreg said:


> We are here also. Just woke up and going to wispering canyon for breakfast. Headed home tomorrow. We are in room 4533. No balcony which is too bad. Took a few pics similar to these. And yes the road is as wide as it looks. Perhaps even wider. Will post ours in a day or two. Happy Easter. He is risen.



He is Risen Indeed!
Happy Easter!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> I mentioned to Tammy this AM about talks of name change and such, and she brought up a good point.  Will we be issued new contracts with the name change?  If not, us old folks will still be owners of The Villas at WL.  But if they do want to change our contracts, will they be extending to the later yrs, if so, I am in



OKW still gets deeded as DISNEY VACATION CLUB AT WALT DISNEY WORLD RESORT (talk about all inclusive!) and VILLAS AT DISNEY S WILDERNESS LODGE is still the legal name for our deeds and going on any new ones.

CCV seems to be showing up as COPPER CREEK *VILLAS* CABINS *AT DISNEY S WILDERNESS LODGE *



DenLo said:


> I think you are getting carried away.  VWL means "*Villas* at Wilderness Lodge".  That is a plural if I ever saw one.



Includes all while being a bit of an homage to the one that opened in the year 2000 - I like that thought!


----------



## vwlfan

First of all how do you post a NEW thread?

But I was just preparing the old spreadsheet for our upcoming July trip while waiting for the Happy Easter onslaught a comin'. I realized that we have a very early departure flight out of MCO. We will be heading there for a 7:40 am flight. Does anyone know what time the check bags service for baggage begins in the morning. It is a great service for sure but I fear I will up and out before they are open. Does anyone know? Thank you.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

vwlfan said:


> First of all how do you post a NEW thread?
> 
> But I was just preparing the old spreadsheet for our upcoming July trip while waiting for the Happy Easter onslaught a comin'. I realized that we have a very early departure flight out of MCO. We will be heading there for a 7:40 am flight. Does anyone know what time the check bags service for baggage begins in the morning. It is a great service for sure but I fear I will up and out before they are open. Does anyone know? Thank you.



I believe they have to have your bags at least 3 hours in advance of your flight and the RAC FAQ says the desks open at 5am so your 7:40am flight won't make the time allowance.


----------



## vwlfan

Thank you.


----------



## Granny




----------



## Dean Marino

Starwind said:


> Would a name change even be needed ?
> 
> VWL = The Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge
> 
> The new names are
> 
> Boulder Ridge Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge
> Copper Creek Villas & Cabins at Disney's Wilderness Lodge
> 
> Both can be accurately called "the Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge" (well, and the cabins, but lets just call them a glorified villa...).
> 
> Shorten it any more and it is VWL....  and if you want to get specific BRV or BRVWL (or VWL ;-) ) or CCV or CCV(C)WL
> 
> Personally, I dont think there is a need for a name change, and the thread can be inclusive of both sets of _Villas at Disney's Wildnerness Lodge_. (and the cabins...)
> 
> SW


As you choose....  as I said, life will move on anyway....


----------



## sleepydog25

I've only been away three days (quick trip to NY--21 hours of driving!), but I see there has been a lot of activity.  When I get time, I'll respond to all the new Groupies (and lurkers ) a bit more in detail.  However, since much of the conversation has lately revolved around the name change, I will take the time to address that. Although I currently am the arbiter of the Groupies thread, I don't feel that makes me the sole voice as to whether to rename the thread. We've always been a family about such things. That being said, I still don't see any reason for a stark name change though I understand Dean's point that it might make us _seem_ more inclusive if we did. As other have pointed out, both Copper Creek and VWL (aka BRV) share the "at the Wilderness Lodge" tag. We've always been inclusive and will remain so, I'm sure. I'm not too worried that someone will shy away from us just because of our name; in fact, as a few have already shown, they've come seeking the answer to whether they will be included, and the answer has been a resounding "Yes!"  I do believe heritage plays a strong role in our lives, and honestly, I'm not ready to give up our name simply for the sake of advertising that we're inclusive. While I don't feel as though I should have the final say about whether to change, based on the comments going back a few pages, there seems to be a clear inclination to leave the name as is.

However, I do believe the new resort warrants a change to the opening paragraphs to better reflect that we're now being joined by our new friends who have bought into Copper Creek. If anyone deigns to see who we are--and obviously many do --they'll be able to see in the new introduction.  I am road weary, though, so it may be a couple of days before I change things.  Meanwhile, I still have no doubt that someone will soon start a Copper Creek specific thread--*vwlfan*, it's actually quite easy.   At some point, I will no longer be the Holder of the Thread Keys, or perhaps the Moderators will one day say we're getting close to maxing out our comment count. Then, I believe the idea of a new thread title could perhaps be broached.  Until then, we're good. 

*Edited to add:  The Page 1 Intro has been changed!  Shorter and hopefully still as welcoming to all who wander to our thread.*


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> However, I do believe the new resort warrants a change to the opening paragraphs to better reflect that we're now being joined by our new friends who have bought into Copper Creek. If anyone deigns to see who we are--and obviously many do --they'll be able to see in the new introduction.



*Patrick*...I had the exact same thought about changing the first post on the thread.  Modify the opening paragraph to make sure CCV lovers feel welcomed.  And you should rest up...there isn't a deadline on that effort! 

I do think the CCV owners will probably start their own thread anyway...out of excitement of new ownership and wanting their own place on these boards to call their own.  But I think we are happy to have anyone join us who wants to.  I imagine there will be a fair amount of cross-pollination if they do start up a thread and I'm sure I'd at least lurk on it.  

And for all the Groupies, especially the ladies, a little something to start the week off...


​


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

wildernessDad said:


> It would be kind of neat if they'd put in a train station area.



Well the wildest ride in the wilderness seems like a suitable fit to me!


----------



## wdrl

FYI - DVC has reversed its stance and is now saying the bathroom configuration (shower or tub) will be a guaranteed booking for Copper Creek studios.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> *Patrick*...I had the exact same thought about changing the first post on the thread.  Modify the opening paragraph to make sure CCV lovers feel welcomed.  And you should rest up...there isn't a deadline on that effort!
> 
> I do think the CCV owners will probably start their own thread anyway...out of excitement of new ownership and wanting their own place on these boards to call their own.  But I think we are happy to have anyone join us who wants to.  I imagine there will be a fair amount of cross-pollination if they do start up a thread and I'm sure I'd at least lurk on it.


Done! It's a bit shorter now but hopefully reflects our welcoming spirit. I, too, expect there to be many who stop by our neck of the woods, as I plan to stop by the new CCVC thread--whenever it begins.


----------



## luvvwl

Patrick mentioned some of you might like to see what I do with my MB's, so here you go!


----------



## luvvwl

And the new MB Keepers!


----------



## TCRAIG

luvvwl said:


> Patrick mentioned some of you might like to see what I do with my MB's, so here you go!View attachment 231826View attachment 231827View attachment 231828


WOW - SPECTACULAR!!!!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

luvvwl said:


> Patrick mentioned some of you might like to see what I do with my MB's, so here you go!View attachment 231826View attachment 231827View attachment 231828



@sleepydog25 , I mean "Patrick", was right (as usual, I might add).  Those are really, really nice *luv*.  I love the MB keepers as well!  Who knew there were so many talented Groupies around here


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

....and in other news, only 4 more sleeps until we're home again (not that I'm counting or anything).  We are looking forward to the Star Wars Dark Side races this weekend.  Hopefully my old "football-abused knees" will hold up and we can finish before the forecasted 90 degree temps set in.  Can't wait to try Geyser Point and check out some of the "enrichments" to our home!


----------



## Strikan

So we just went through the process to confirm our purchase at CCV. Now we just need to wait for the paperwork to arrive.  Very happy!!!


----------



## rkstocke5609

Strikan said:


> So we just went through the process to confirm our purchase at CCV. Now we just need to wait for the paperwork to arrive.  Very happy!!!


Congratulations!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy,
You did a great job on the 1st page in welcoming any and all.


----------



## Granny

wdrl said:


> FYI - DVC has reversed its stance and is now saying the bathroom configuration (shower or tub) will be a guaranteed booking for Copper Creek studios.



I think whoever at Disney made this decision has just saved MS a ton of headaches and complaints.  So I guess it will be interesting to see how those numbers break out.


----------



## Granny

*luvvwl*....thanks for posting those pictures of those amazing MB's.  That had to take quite an effort to put those together and they came out great!  Thanks for sharing.  



Friendlyadvice2 said:


> ....and in other news, only 4 more sleeps until we're home again (not that I'm counting or anything).  We are looking forward to the Star Wars Dark Side races this weekend.  Hopefully my old "football-abused knees" will hold up and we can finish before the forecasted 90 degree temps set in.  Can't wait to try Geyser Point and check out some of the "enrichments" to our home!



*Friendly*...We'll look forward to your reports on how you liked Geyser Point and the campus changes.  And good luck with the race!  



Strikan said:


> So we just went through the process to confirm our purchase at CCV. Now we just need to wait for the paperwork to arrive.  Very happy!!!



*Strikan*...the waiting is the hardest part, but at least now you know you are well on your way to DVC ownership!  Congratulations again!!! 



jimmytammy said:


> Sleepy,
> You did a great job on the 1st page in welcoming any and all.




*Sleepy*...I have to agree with Jimmy and others...you did a fantastic job with page 1.  I don't typically go to that page very often and I enjoyed seeing the pictures from a while back.  Thanks for updating the first page with such a nice welcoming message for all.


----------



## Starwind

Granny said:


> I think whoever at Disney made this decision has just saved MS a ton of headaches and complaints.  So I guess it will be interesting to see how those numbers break out.



Agreed it has made it much better !

And I am interested in knowing where in the south wing the two types of studios are located.

SW


----------



## twinklebug

Just want to say, I don't own at VWL but this thread has never made me feel as though I'm anything less than one of the gang. You all are wonderfully accepting, and the level of discussion that goes on here has never made me feel uncomfortable. I do need to get to a groupie meet one of these days though. December is shaping up well for that.

Also, a side note regarding DVC's sales methods, and an appreciation for how non-pushy they are:
I admit that I'm a tad bit upset with my guide, and yet at the same time wholly relieved that he never looked at the number of times I've stayed at VWL and put in a personal call to ask me to consider buying into CC. I'm 99% sure, had he that I'd have bought in despite the Ikea vibe furniture.   (I adore those cabins though.)


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Great bands @luvvwl !!!!!  So much patience you have!  I bought some bling with the idea to do similar but have yet to do more than a little blinging here and and there on bands. 



Corinne said:


> Uhmmmm, I wish there was a LOVE button Kathy! Those are amazing! What did you use to decorate???



Thanks so much Corinne!  For the most part I use nail polish although I've also used some acrylic paints.  Then I add some tattoos or create something on water slide paper and also do a little freehand or dot flowers.  Have also used some stickers (like the light bulbs on the Christmas band and wine glasses/bottles for F&W).   I'm particularly fond of and have done several with the tie dye effect - do drops of nail polish in room temp water and then dip the band.  Never exactly certain what you're going to get which is part of the fun.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*It's another twofer!!!*

*Happy Birthday @tea pot !!!!*
*Happy Birthday @DisneyNutzy !!!*

*Wishing you both a fabulous day!!!

 *​


----------



## DisneyNutzy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *It's another twofer!!!*
> 
> *Happy Birthday @tea pot !!!!*
> *Happy Birthday @DisneyNutzy !!!*
> 
> *Wishing you both a fabulous day!!!
> 
> View attachment 232001 *​


Thank you Kathy!


----------



## twinklebug

Happy Birthday DisneyNutzy! 

 Happy Birthday Teapot!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday DisneyNutzy!   *

 *Happy Birthday Teapot!    *


----------



## sleepydog25

*Happy, happy birthday shout-outs to DisneyNutzy and teapot!!!  *


----------



## Flossbolna

*Happy Birthday DisneyNutzy!!*

*Happy Birthday teapot!!*​


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday DisneyNutzy!!!!
Happy Birthday teapot!!!!
Hope you both have a fabulous day!!


----------



## wdrl

Granny said:


> I think whoever at Disney made this decision has just saved MS a ton of headaches and complaints.  So I guess it will be interesting to see how those numbers break out.


According to information I received directly from DVC, Copper Creek will have 41 shower studios and 37 tub studios.  

We still don't know where these two different configurations of studios will be in the Lodge.  There are 42 dedicated studios and 36 lock-off studios, so it doesn't look like the bathroom configuration is determined whether its a dedicated or lock-off.

I asked DVC where the different studios were located, they couldn't give me an answer.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Happy Birthday teapot!!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Happy Birthday DisneyNutzy!!!!


----------



## Granny

wdrl said:


> According to information I received directly from DVC, Copper Creek will have 41 shower studios and 37 tub studios.
> 
> We still don't know where these two different configurations of studios will be in the Lodge.  There are 42 dedicated studios and 36 lock-off studios, so it doesn't look like the bathroom configuration is determined whether its a dedicated or lock-off.
> 
> I asked DVC where the different studios were located, they couldn't give me an answer.



*wdrl.*..thanks for the information.   So almost half and half, which makes sense if they are creating a separate booking category.   And you would think that they know where they are since they have to assign designations to individual villas for the reservation system.  Maybe they are somewhat randomly dispersed and not easy to just describe the locations?  It will be interesting to see what guests report over the coming months as far as location of the various types of villas.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Thanks for all the birthday wishes Groupies and Happy birthday to Teapot! Sleepy great job welcoming all on the main page.


----------



## sleepydog25

wnielsen1 said:


> I don't see the point of a separate VWL2 thread.  I think I'll stick around here.  Change the title or don't change the title, I'm staying.  I love the entire WL including the VWL/VWL2 components.  Next time I'm there you'll be able to find me sitting in front of the fireplace at the VWL and I'm not technically an owner there...yet (a resale contract has always been on my mind).


Welcome!  We're happy you've happened upon our band.  A shout out to you and *ElizabethCB*, as well as others I may have missed! Sometimes, the new Groupies come in, well, groups and I may miss greeting you--if that's the case, my apologies. Alternately, if I've greeted you earlier, forget, then do so again, just recognize my inability to remember anything beyond yesterday as a quirk vice a fault.  

As you claim "I love the entire WL," you'll know you're in good company with everyone here. In the end, that's the bottom line, even if some of us may reluctantly embrace change (I still want my topiaries back!). We'll still love the Lodge and the special sense of happiness it evokes.  

Happy Tuesday!

P.S.  Yes, *Luv* did spend hours upon hours with those MB she blinged out. She glues them then covers them with clear nail polish, I believe.  They look much prettier in person than the photos actually show.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

In less than 24 hours I should be halfway between SLC and MCO!  
(hopefully that flight isn't like today's is which I just saw is delayed for 3 hours!)


----------



## twokats

*Happy Birthday tea pot !*
*Happy Birthday DisneyNutzy !*
*
luvvwl, you did a very good job on the bands.  My kind of bling.  Need to try it sometime!

Sleepy, you did fantastic on the redo of the first post.  

Looking forward to our trip in a couple of weeks.  I just filed my last return of the season (MINE!!) and plan on a rest for a few days to rejuvenate myself and get ready to pack for the trip.*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

No posts today?  What's happening Groupies?!  

I have arrived at the World after a long travel day.  Flights we generally ok although there was some little Medical incident on my MCO flight about 2/3rds of the way thru.   They asked for a Dr which there was one on board and had paramedics meet the flight but the person was moving under their own steam so that was good!

Stopped for groceries and then headed to VGF.  I may never get my lakeside request at VWL  but I do well most other places and got a doozy here - exactly what I hoped for!  

Weather was toasty upon arrival but the there's been a good breezy blowing and that's cooling it down this  evening.  My cousin arrives in a couple hours so I grabbed a reservation at the Grand Floridian Cafe to have some dinner.  We really have not dined much at GF so it's a new experience - and hopefully yummy!   Maybe try to catch Wishes too!


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> No posts today?  What's happening Groupies?!
> 
> I have arrived at the World after a long travel day.  Flights we generally ok although there was some little Medical incident on my MCO flight about 2/3rds of the way thru.   They asked for a Dr which there was one on board and had paramedics meet the flight but the person was moving under their own steam so that was good!
> 
> Stopped for groceries and then headed to VGF.  I may never get my lakeside request at VWL  but I do well most other places and got a doozy here - exactly what I hoped for!
> 
> Weather was toasty upon arrival but the there's been a good breezy blowing and that's cooling it down this  evening.  My cousin arrives in a couple hours so I grabbed a reservation at the Grand Floridian Cafe to have some dinner.  We really have not dined much at GF so it's a new experience - and hopefully yummy!   Maybe try to catch Wishes too!



We haven't posted as we're all still locked up in your luggage. Let us out! We need to see this view!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> We haven't posted as we're all still locked up in your luggage. Let us out! We need to see this view!



 Too funny twinklebug!    OK, you're out and here it is in panorama! 





I figure it'll do for standard view.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Too funny twinklebug!    OK, you're out and here it is in panorama!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figure it'll do for standard view.


Oh, that's beautiful!
You may even get to see the pumpkin coach travel through with a bride.


----------



## jimmytammy

Nice view KAT!  Glad you arrived safe n sound


----------



## jimmytammy

Its been awhile since we have done one of these, but thought it might be cool and fun to do.  
Just for fun!!
*Favorites* and *why*? 

*1. TS in WDW*
*2. QS in WDW*
*3. Value, Mod, Deluxe and DVC(even if VWL is not your fave, no judgements here)*
*4. Magic Band color*
*5. Mode of transportation around WDW*
*6. Attraction in each park*

My answers...
1.  This always a hard one for me, but for now, I choose 50s PTC.  I love the tastes, and love the atmosphere, esp. when the CMs are into it.  And the PB&J milkshakes don't disappoint either
2.  It used to be Flame Tree BBQ until last trip, just wasn't the same.  So Friars Nook took over that dept. for me, the Pot Roast Mac N Cheese is the draw
3.  Value...All Star Sports, it was our 1st exp. on property, it evokes memories of my folks being there with us, it feels more quaint than the other values and it was our 1st intro to DVC as we spoke with a CM there(and we all know where that lead too) Mod...Coronado Springs...Though I really like PO Riverside, CS makes me feel like I am a Deluxe, the amenities are expansive, love the pool, love the restaurants.  Deluxe...Poly has always got my attn. over the others.  Just love the theming, the restaurants and makes me feel like I am in a Hawaiian resort.  DVC...VWL its home, and without going into all the details, it still evokes special memories for me of past trips, meeting some of y'all, making friends with Ranger Stan, and just all that it encompasses
4.  Red(though thats Capt. Ds fee too, therefore I wear blue)NC State is my favorite college team and its Wolfpack red for me
5.  Love the monorail, love the boats, busses, not so much.  But having our van onsite, thats the best.  It allows us major flexibility
6.  MK...Splash Mt., as a kid, loved Song of the South, and this ride is the only one that showcases the Brer's, Epcot...Soarin, esp. after the change, just love the feel of the thing and the camera shots are awesome, HS...Rock n Roller coaster, Aerosmith music blasting in your ears, fast takeoff, throw your hands in the air like you just don't care, whats not to love(oh, wish it lasted longer), AK...Exp. Everest, same reasons as RNRC minus the music but the theming makes up for it


----------



## Flossbolna

Fu idea @jimmytammy 



jimmytammy said:


> *1. TS in WDW*



Used to be Flying Fish. But with the recent rennovation there was a new menu and it just lost all appeal to me. So, now Jiko has moved to the #1 spot.



jimmytammy said:


> 2. QS in WDW



This is really difficult... There are plenty that I really like, but somehow no single one that I feel I really love. If I have to choose one, I would think I would pick Geysir Point. Must have the best scenery of all WDW CS places!



jimmytammy said:


> 3. Value, Mod, Deluxe and DVC(even if VWL is not your fave, no judgements here)



Value: I never stayed at a value resort (yes, I am very spoilt!), but the one that I would like to try out one day would be Pop Century. I love history, so that is an aspect that I like about this resort.
Moderate: Kind of a similar propblem as the only one I stayed at is POR. But I think I will pick Port Orleans French Quarter as my favorite as I would really like to stay there one day.
Deluxe: Animal Kingdom Lodge! 
DVC: Grand Californian Villas (ha, I cheated there, but it did not say favourite DVC in WDW!! ;-)) For WDW I would pick VWL. I know, it is strange that my favorite Deluxe and my favorite DVC are not the same, but I think this has to do with memories connected to certain trips in the past. Also, staying at DVC I feel that the trip is supposed to be more relaxed and more about staying at your vacation home and while AKL delivers on the wow-effect, VWL for me is just so confy. I also love the seperate building with the wonderful lobby and sitting rooms.



jimmytammy said:


> *4. Magic Band color*



blue! I still hope for a navy blue to be available one day...



jimmytammy said:


> *5. Mode of transportation around WDW*



I never minded the busses. I don't own a car, I am used to taking pubic transportation anywhere. I don't have a good relationship with the boats at WDW as they always seem to get issues when I am on them and I find the monorail rather ineffective and stinky (yes, there is a strange smell on those cars). However, the last few trips we did have a car and now it is quite easy: car (with my DBF doing the driving!). 



jimmytammy said:


> *6. Attraction in each park*


MK: Big Thunder Mountain (even if it is the least good of all of them, I am especially fond of the Paris one!!)
Epcot: It used ot be Soarin without question, but I am not a great fan of the new film.  But then, thinking of the other attractions in Epcot, I think Soarin still wins...
DHS: Tower of Terror (and I do hope that they don't get any stupid ideas to do the one in WDW the same what they did to the one at DCA!!!!!!!!)
AK: Kilimanjaro Safari. It used to be Everest, but it seems that the safari has far more repeatability than Everest. But I also love the animal trails at AK and Festival of Lion King. And who knows, maybe they will open my new favourite attraction in May? Very excited about the two Pandora rides!


----------



## Lakegirl

Does anybody know where I can find a map with room numbers on it for the VWL?  I know it's here somewhere but I can't seem to find it.    I even tried googling it with no luck.  Thanks in advance for you help.


----------



## sleepydog25

Lakegirl said:


> Does anybody know where I can find a map with room numbers on it for the VWL?  I know it's here somewhere but I can't seem to find it.    I even tried googling it with no luck.  Thanks in advance for you help.


This link should work.  https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...n-and-questions-thread.3372315/#post-52944369   It's from the main WL Resort thread.

Now, on to *JT's* game! 
*TS*: Easy. _Sanaa_.  Great food, moderate prices (Disney standards), good service, and animals! (If I were to choose a Signature, it would be _Artist Point_, of course.)
*QS*: _Columbia Harbor House_. Usually relaxing, at least upstairs, good views if at window table, solid food. (I would actually vote for _Tutto Gusto Wine Cellar_, but it's technically a TS, I believe.)
*Value*: Never stayed.
*Mod*: Never stayed.
*Deluxe*: VGC
*DVC*: Duh.
*MB color*: Purple
*Transportation*: Boat to MK from WL; however, we drive most places.
*MK*: Main Street.  Yeah, yeah, not exactly an attraction, but walking down it never fails to evoke smiles and laughter. If I had to choose one ride, it would be POTCPHILHARMAGICMANSION.
*Epcot*: SOARIN', though I've not ridden the new one yet. Still really enjoy time traveling in the ball, though.
*DHS*: No question, and here's your hint--"Love in an elevator!"
*AK*: Again, an easy choice--hunting for the Yeti!!


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> Its been awhile since we have done one of these, but thought it might be cool and fun to do.
> Just for fun!!
> *Favorites* and *why*?
> 
> *1. TS in WDW*
> *2. QS in WDW*
> *3. Value, Mod, Deluxe and DVC(even if VWL is not your fave, no judgements here)*
> *4. Magic Band color*
> *5. Mode of transportation around WDW*
> *6. Attraction in each park*



1.  Via Napoli.  The pizza there is just too good and very authentic.
2.  Columbia Harbour House.  Wholesome lunch that tastes good too.
3.  Value - N/A, Moderate - It's been too long to recall, Deluxe - Polynesian, DVC - The Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge
4.  Purple.  Matches Ravens' color
5.  Boat to MK from Wilderness Lodge.  Bus otherwise.  Soon to be automobile.
6.  MK - Haunted Mansion, Epcot - Soarin', DHS - Tie between Tower of Terror and Toy Story Midway Mania, Animal Kingdom - Flights of Wonder


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Weather was toasty upon arrival but the there's been a good breezy blowing and that's cooling it down this  evening.  My cousin arrives in a couple hours so I grabbed a reservation at the Grand Floridian Cafe to have some dinner.  We really have not dined much at GF so it's a new experience - and hopefully yummy!   Maybe try to catch Wishes too!



*Kathy*...glad you made it safe and sound.  We found VGF to be a beautiful resort and monorail convenience is always a plus!  As for dining, we really like Grand Floridian Cafe and have added it to our regular dining rotation.  We haven't eaten at other locations there but they seem to be very popular.  Enjoy your trip, and thanks for posting.  Your room view looks like a great one!


----------



## Granny

Ah, *Jimmy*...you know just how to kick start the thread when it starts to lag a bit!  

Favorites:

*1. TS in WDW...*Grand Floridian Cafe.  We always enjoy the food and the service has always been excellent.  Then again, so have our dining companions the past couple of trips which adds to the pleasure!  
*2. QS in WDW...*Assuming that Be Our Guest is not in the QS category, I think Cosmic Ray's Starlight Cafe may have moved to the top, mostly because we like the menu and the ability to have the castle view in an air conditioned environment is great
*3a. Value...*Haven't stayed in one but Art of Animation seems to be a cut above the others
*3b. Mod...*Haven't stayed in one but Port Orleans seems to have a theme and grounds that appeal to us.
*3c. Deluxe...*have to go with WL.  Grand Floridian would be second.
*3d. DVC...*our homes, VWL and BWV.  We've never regretted those purchases or wished we had bought elsewhere.
*4. Magic Band color...*gray, it's the least obtrusive.  Probably will put new MB on a key fob in my pocket.
*5. Mode of transportation around WDW...*boats, hands down.  Specifically boats on Bay Lake and Seven Seas Lagoon.
*6. Attraction in each park:*
*      MK: WEDWay People Movers*
*      DHS:  Fantasmic*
*      DAK:  Festival of the Lion King*
*      EPCOT:  Spaceship Earth*


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> T
> *MK*: Main Street.  Yeah, yeah, not exactly an attraction, but walking down it never fails to evoke smiles and laughter. If I had to choose one ride, it would be POTCPHILHARMAGICMANSION.



*Sleepy*....I'm loving that great ride at MK!  I think I know what your favorite FP+ list looks like at MK!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> *Sleepy*....I'm loving that great ride at MK!  I think I know what your favorite FP+ list looks like at MK!


Yep, it's a category unto itself.    Actually, one of the reasons of having these attractions high on my list is that none of them need a FP, though it depends on the time of day, obviously. We rarely have more than a 10-minute wait on POTC or Philharmagic, and HM usually is under 20 minutes. We save our FPs for BTMR, SM, 7DMT, and occasionally PP or Splash.


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> I gave some thought to tossing out the idea of changing this thread's name; however, in the end the notion seemed misbegotten. As a few have said, someone will undoubtedly start a CCVC-specific thread in the future, so I didn't feel the need to jump on the idea myself. Further, this thread has for so long been a site attuned to VWL, that branching out seemed, well, weird. To change the name would change the timbre of the thread, and I'm not ready to do so. Finally, the scope of this Groupie thread has always been more than just VWL--it's been the love of the Lodge, the friendliness of the Groupies--and we don't need a name change to show that. Yes, the Villas part of VWL (or BRV if you must), as well as the new Copper Creek resort villas all fall as part of the Lodge family, and that's good enough for now.








jimmytammy said:


> Dean
> As much as I understand the possible need to re-name the thread, I agree with Granny and Sleepy, we are who we are, and as much as we refuse to call our home anything other than what we know it in our hearts to be, there are some things that are almost too sacred to us to change...the name being one of them.  This is something we can control, something they can't take from us or add as they wish(as they have done)against our wishes.
> I also feel that a new thread may get started soon as the new owners come along.  And no matter, whether folks own or not, all are always welcome, its the love of the Lodge thats the main requirement



I wish we had a love post button!  Well said JT.



rkstocke5609 said:


> Granny, belated Happy Birthday!
> 
> One thread is good enough.  I am trying to decide if I am going to book for Spring Break 2018 at the lodge.  This was always the plan, but seeing as it falls during Easter Week, I am trying to decide if I really want to deal with the crowds...I am considering a split stay between the lodge & vero beach.  Maybe do the Space Center.  I am really considering skipping the parks and just coming to the lodge to enjoy the resort. I'm saying to myself, "are you really going to fight the Easter crowd to see Pandora?"



Our first on site stay was the week leading up to Easter.  I swore I would never go at this time again.  The crowds were horrible!  I found them to be much worse then Christmas crowds maybe because you get none of the magic of Christmas.  You only get huge crowds.  I always try to steer people away from this time period if at all possible.



jimmytammy said:


> I mentioned to Tammy this AM about talks of name change and such, and she brought up a good point.  Will we be issued new contracts with the name change?  If not, us old folks will still be owners of The Villas at WL.  But if they do want to change our contracts, will they be extending to the later yrs, if so, I am in



My bet would be no.



sleepydog25 said:


> I've only been away three days (quick trip to NY--21 hours of driving!), but I see there has been a lot of activity.  When I get time, I'll respond to all the new Groupies (and lurkers ) a bit more in detail.  However, since much of the conversation has lately revolved around the name change, I will take the time to address that. Although I currently am the arbiter of the Groupies thread, I don't feel that makes me the sole voice as to whether to rename the thread. We've always been a family about such things. That being said, I still don't see any reason for a stark name change though I understand Dean's point that it might make us _seem_ more inclusive if we did. As other have pointed out, both Copper Creek and VWL (aka BRV) share the "at the Wilderness Lodge" tag. We've always been inclusive and will remain so, I'm sure. I'm not too worried that someone will shy away from us just because of our name; in fact, as a few have already shown, they've come seeking the answer to whether they will be included, and the answer has been a resounding "Yes!"  I do believe heritage plays a strong role in our lives, and honestly, I'm not ready to give up our name simply for the sake of advertising that we're inclusive. While I don't feel as though I should have the final say about whether to change, based on the comments going back a few pages, there seems to be a clear inclination to leave the name as is.
> 
> However, I do believe the new resort warrants a change to the opening paragraphs to better reflect that we're now being joined by our new friends who have bought into Copper Creek. If anyone deigns to see who we are--and obviously many do --they'll be able to see in the new introduction.  I am road weary, though, so it may be a couple of days before I change things.  Meanwhile, I still have no doubt that someone will soon start a Copper Creek specific thread--*vwlfan*, it's actually quite easy.   At some point, I will no longer be the Holder of the Thread Keys, or perhaps the Moderators will one day say we're getting close to maxing out our comment count. Then, I believe the idea of a new thread title could perhaps be broached.  Until then, we're good.
> 
> *Edited to add:  The Page 1 Intro has been changed!  Shorter and hopefully still as welcoming to all who wander to our thread.*



Wish I could love this post as well!  Well said Sly.



luvvwl said:


> Patrick mentioned some of you might like to see what I do with my MB's, so here you go!View attachment 231826View attachment 231827View attachment 231828



Yay a Luv sighting!  Those are amazing!  I thought my bands had some bling.  How long do those take to make?



Strikan said:


> So we just went through the process to confirm our purchase at CCV. Now we just need to wait for the paperwork to arrive.  Very happy!!!



Congrats & welcome to the groupies!   



KAT4DISNEY said:


> *It's another twofer!!!*
> 
> *Happy Birthday @tea pot !!!!*
> *Happy Birthday @DisneyNutzy !!!*
> 
> *Wishing you both a fabulous day!!!
> 
> View attachment 232001 *​



Sorry I missed it!   



Lakegirl said:


> Does anybody know where I can find a map with room numbers on it for the VWL?  I know it's here somewhere but I can't seem to find it.    I even tried googling it with no luck.  Thanks in advance for you help.



Post 5082.    https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...rmation-and-questions-thread.3372315/page-255

Phew all caught up!    School vacation week here in MA.  Just got back yesterday from a quick weekend trip to Boulder.   Starting the college hunt with DS#2 & DS#1 is about to make his final decision on where he'll be starting college in the fall.  How the heck did this happen?    

We toured U of CO Boulder.  We both really liked it.  This pic should give you a small does of why.

CU's mascot.     
 


And they have an outdoor pool in the shape of a bison!   The campus & school were very impressive.  We went for a couple fabulous hikes too.  It was a short but fun trip.   We've been to CO a few times before but never to Boulder.  I could definitely see DS there.  Just wish it wasn't so far away.         Cutting the cord is hard!    

Rest of the month will be filled with more college stuff.  DS#1 is going to accepted student day at Champlain College on Fri & Sat.  DH is taking him to that.  Accepted student day at Becker College next week.  A visit to Renssaelar on the 29th for DS#2 which I'll take him to.  After that I'm going to be ready for a vacation at WDW!    

Hope everyone is doing well.  Looking forward to seeing some of you real soon!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Jimmy:*

   Kona Café
   Noodle Station (When open – Lobster Rolls are HUGH)
   VWL, Aulani
   Blue, Yellow, Red, Green
   The Boats!
   Sitting on top of the Rail Station; Toy Story, Lion King, World Showcase

Sorry, no surprises there.

*Horselover:* 

Plan to take his picture in a few years at the Bison on Graduation Day - makes for a nice set.  We did a similar thing for DD at beginning and end of seminary.  It is a great keepsake.  As the years roll by, it will be hard to remember the years in between the two.


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> *Horselover:*
> 
> Plan to take his picture in a few years at the Bison on Graduation Day - makes for a nice set.  We did a similar thing for DD at beginning and end of seminary.  It is a great keepsake.  As the years roll by, it will be hard to remember the years in between the two.



Great idea Dad!  Will definitely do that whether he ends up at CU or somewhere else.  It's only the first school he's looked at so who knows, but he does plan to apply based on what he saw & heard.


----------



## twokats

*Favorites* and *why*? 

*1. TS in WDW...*50's Prime Time Cafe. . . We love the atmosphere and the food. 
*2. QS in WDW...*Flametree BBQ. . . Can't beat a good BBQ
*3a. Value...*Haven't stayed in one
*3b. Mod...*The only one I ever stayed in was Dixie Landings!!!
*3c. Deluxe...*WL is the only one we ever stayed at and we bought DVC the last time we stayed there in '04
*3d. DVC...*VWL, with my other home AKL being a close 2nd, and our third home (even though it is the first we bought) SSR is not too bad, just so big!!!
*4. Magic Band color...*Red
*5. Mode of transportation around WDW...*Love the boats!!!
*6. Attraction in each park:*
*MK: *Splash Mountain
*DHS: *Toy Story Mania
*DAK: *Kilimanjaro Safari
*EPCOT: *Soarin'


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Yay a Luv sighting!  Those are amazing!  I thought my bands had some bling.  How long do those take to make?


Luv says the fobs are fairly easy--maybe an hour and a half-ish.  The Mickey head fob takes a bit longer, of course.  The MBs? They would take her all weekend, though with frequent rests to rest her back and eyes.  

Lived in CO (Co Springs) for three years and loved it. Great outdoors. Plenty of sun (over 300 days). Snow? Yes, but not as pervasive as, say, Alaska or upstate NY, Maine, et. al.  Freaky weather, among the most eclectic I've ever seen (and I've lived in numerous states all over the U.S.)--75F one day, followed by 8" of snow, followed by a chinook that melts it all and back to 70F. . .with another snow two days later.  Summers are gorgeous.


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> Luv says the fobs are fairly easy--maybe an hour and a half-ish.  The Mickey head fob takes a bit longer, of course.  The MBs? They would take her all weekend, though with frequent rests to rest her back and eyes.
> 
> Lived in CO (Co Springs) for three years and loved it. Great outdoors. Plenty of sun (over 300 days). Snow? Yes, but not as pervasive as, say, Alaska or upstate NY, Maine, et. al.  Freaky weather, among the most eclectic I've ever seen (and I've lived in numerous states all over the U.S.)--75F one day, followed by 8" of snow, followed by a chinook that melts it all and back to 70F. . .with another snow two days later.  Summers are gorgeous.



That sounds like MA!


----------



## jade1

Couple gateways, not sure this were there b4, sorry if so.


----------



## jade1




----------



## jade1




----------



## rkstocke5609

jimmytammy said:


> Its been awhile since we have done one of these, but thought it might be cool and fun to do.
> Just for fun!!
> *Favorites* and *why*?
> 
> *1. TS in WDW*
> *2. QS in WDW*
> *3. Value, Mod, Deluxe and DVC(even if VWL is not your fave, no judgements here)*
> *4. Magic Band color*
> *5. Mode of transportation around WDW*
> *6. Attraction in each park*
> 
> My answers...
> 1.  This always a hard one for me, but for now, I choose 50s PTC.  I love the tastes, and love the atmosphere, esp. when the CMs are into it.  And the PB&J milkshakes don't disappoint either
> 2.  It used to be Flame Tree BBQ until last trip, just wasn't the same.  So Friars Nook took over that dept. for me, the Pot Roast Mac N Cheese is the draw
> 3.  Value...All Star Sports, it was our 1st exp. on property, it evokes memories of my folks being there with us, it feels more quaint than the other values and it was our 1st intro to DVC as we spoke with a CM there(and we all know where that lead too) Mod...Coronado Springs...Though I really like PO Riverside, CS makes me feel like I am a Deluxe, the amenities are expansive, love the pool, love the restaurants.  Deluxe...Poly has always got my attn. over the others.  Just love the theming, the restaurants and makes me feel like I am in a Hawaiian resort.  DVC...VWL its home, and without going into all the details, it still evokes special memories for me of past trips, meeting some of y'all, making friends with Ranger Stan, and just all that it encompasses
> 4.  Red(though thats Capt. Ds fee too, therefore I wear blue)NC State is my favorite college team and its Wolfpack red for me
> 5.  Love the monorail, love the boats, busses, not so much.  But having our van onsite, thats the best.  It allows us major flexibility
> 6.  MK...Splash Mt., as a kid, loved Song of the South, and this ride is the only one that showcases the Brer's, Epcot...Soarin, esp. after the change, just love the feel of the thing and the camera shots are awesome, HS...Rock n Roller coaster, Aerosmith music blasting in your ears, fast takeoff, throw your hands in the air like you just don't care, whats not to love(oh, wish it lasted longer), AK...Exp. Everest, same reasons as RNRC minus the music but the theming makes up for it




Whew!  Sure am glad I made it back here....I was over at the unnamed Purple site and ran across a thread that asked what dvc resort at WDW has no interest for you.  Well, as suspected, SSR was popular but way too much Wilderness mentions for me to tolerate.....

On to the questions at hand...

1.  California Grill because it's exceptional, and I love looking out over the lake.  Then walking out on the catwalks after dinner to look at the monorail and MK

2.  Art of Animation or Coronado Springs QS's are exceptional, worth the detour... (expect Geyser Point will replace)

3.  Value: Art of Animation
     Moderate: Port Orleans French Quarter
     Deluxe:  Wilderness Lodge
     DVC:  VGC (yep, 2 years in a row, it's that good.....)

4.  Green

5.  Boat!

6.  MK - Enchanted Tiki Room 
     Epcot - Test Track 
     Animal Kingdom - Safari
     Hollywood Studios - Toy Story Midway Mania

Bonus question:  Favorite character meal

7.  Donald's Safari Breakfast at Tusker House in Animal Kingdom.


----------



## jade1




----------



## jade1




----------



## jimmytammy

Looks like we got another Birthday soon...
Happy Birthday Luvvwl!!!! 
Make sure SleepyDog takes you somewhere nice(and expensive, he should have plenty with all the groupie dues coming in)


----------



## Corinne

Once again I'm late! But it doesn't mean my birthday wishes are any less heartfelt!!!

*Happy Birthday DisneyNutzy!!!*

*Happy Birthday Teapot!!!!!

*


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday Luvvwl!!!! Hope it's a great day!*

*Hope Sleepy spoils you! *


----------



## jimmytammy

jade
Loving the pics!

Really enjoying reading you folks faves

Ron
Great idea to add Favorite Character meal
Though its been yrs(1999)since we did Donalds Breakfastsauraus(used to be located near DinoLand)it as always been our fave.  Evokes memories fondly.  Capt. D(our DS Casey)was 5 and he went missing under the table for fear of Goofy.  We still kid him too this day about him eating with his plate on the chair and him with his knees on the floor


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Morning Groupies!
I'm so far behind.......  Suffice it to say that I've had a tough Spring.
I've missed you all and the friendly banter we share.  Bobbiwoz left a message on the BHGM part2 convo and it made me.. well.. homesick for all of you.  DDad and I are on a 2 week countdown - not quite to single digits yet, but getting close. I'm very much looking forward to some sun, the Lodge, meeting up with Groupies and of course to see all the 'newness' that has developed since my last stay in Feb.
Have a nice week-end!


----------



## rkstocke5609

jimmytammy said:


> jade
> Loving the pics!
> 
> Really enjoying reading you folks faves
> 
> Ron
> Great idea to add Favorite Character meal
> Though its been yrs(1999)since we did Donalds Breakfastsauraus(used to be located near DinoLand)it as always been our fave.  Evokes memories fondly.  Capt. D(our DS Casey)was 5 and he went missing under the table for fear of Goofy.  We still kid him too this day about him eating with his plate on the chair and him with his knees on the floor



Yeah, the character meals are very special when you have kids.  I will NEVER forget my 3 year old at the Crystal Palace meeting Pooh, Tigger, Piglet, Eeyore.  Truly a magical moment along with that first time down the slide at the Wilderness pool.  Shoulda bought DVC sooner....haha....hindsight is 20/20......


----------



## Dizny Dad

And I'm waiting to hear that small quiet voice first thing in the morning declaring how many sleeps until Mickey!  Then I know we are in single digits . . . .


----------



## sleepydog25

Thanks for the pics, *jade*! 

Good thing I came to this page or I would have forgotten *Luv's* birthday (her 29th)!   Actually, we are headed to Charlotte tomorrow (her actual day) for a few errands, so I'm certain dining will be involved.  The big gift is coming next Friday--we depart for the World and the Lodge!  Speaking of, we're still on for the 5 May BHGM, Part Deux, Act I.  (I believe Act II is the 11th?)  Can't wait!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Mornin' groupies!  Have one early morning and the 5k completed and off the books and the bling to prove it.  A fun morning!  Even was interviewed by a local news channel as we were waiting for things to get going - my bright orange Ewok hood drew them in.    Next a relatively easy day, we'll  probably pop in to MK and later on to Epcot so my cousin can see the Frozen ride.  Her nephew and his family arrive today as he's doing the Darkside side challenge (10k tomorrow and half marathon Sun) so we'll try and catch up with them along the way.  Then hopefully early to bed for a slightly earlier morning tomorrow for our 10k participation.

Last night we were able to catch the higher fireworks from both Epcot and DHS from our room simultaneously as they were both at 9pm.  It was something that made it so very obvious how much they've decreased the amount of fireworks for the DHS show - it's really down to very little.  
Back on Wednesday night I had a great meal at the Grand Floridian Cafe - it'll become a frequent stop!  Then I headed over to MK to catch Wishes and will also plan on it either Sat or Sunday night for one last time before it's gone.  MK was PACKED!!!  I ended up just walking around the entire time and catching the show from various locations and made it back what has become my area of preference to view by BOG for the final minutes. Great as always!

Well, onward to the fun!

A couple photos from this morning....


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday @luvvwl !!!  *


----------



## TCRAIG

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Mornin' groupies!  Have one early morning and the 5k completed and off the books and the bling to prove it.  A fun morning!  Even was interviewed by a local news channel as we were waiting for things to get going - my bright orange Ewok hood drew them in.    Next a relatively easy day, we'll  probably pop in to MK and later on to Epcot so my cousin can see the Frozen ride.  Her nephew and his family arrive today as he's doing the Darkside side challenge (10k tomorrow and half marathon Sun) so we'll try and catch up with them along the way.  Then hopefully early to bed for a slightly earlier morning tomorrow for our 10k participation.
> 
> Last night we were able to catch the higher fireworks from both Epcot and DHS from our room simultaneously as they were both at 9pm.  It was something that made it so very obvious how much they've decreased the amount of fireworks for the DHS show - it's really down to very little.
> Back on Wednesday night I had a great meal at the Grand Floridian Cafe - it'll become a frequent stop!  Then I headed over to MK to catch Wishes and will also plan on it either Sat or Sunday night for one last time before it's gone.  MK was PACKED!!!  I ended up just walking around the entire time and catching the show from various locations and made it back what has become my area of preference to view by BOG for the final minutes. Great as always!
> 
> Well, onward to the fun!
> 
> A couple photos from this morning....View attachment 232475 View attachment 232476 View attachment 232477


Awesome Pics!!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday LUVVWL !!! *

And thanks again for sharing your MB bling pictures!


----------



## ArielSRL

luvvwl said:


> Patrick mentioned some of you might like to see what I do with my MB's, so here you go!View attachment 231826View attachment 231827View attachment 231828


Beautiful!


----------



## ArielSRL

I need to go back and catch up because I'm a few pages behind, but did anyone see that Humphrey posted on his FB page that a WL CM mentioned that it is possible that the pool will be ready by Memorial Day(ish). That would be great as we are there 6/3-6/11. I won't hold my breath but it will be a nice addition, if so. Also, someone else on his page mentioned hearing from another CM that RF may make it back open by then...but again all this is just speculation. Take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## jade1

twokats said:


> *Favorites* and *why*?
> *2. QS in WDW...*Flametree BBQ. . . Can't beat a good BBQ
> '



We like that to.

To be honest, the EPCOT booths have become our favorite QS now, if you can call it that I guess.

This week had the Scallops and Tenderloin for $12.75 at Canada. ($6 ea).

No wait at all and enough food IMO, no deep frying. Much more taste, and had many more this week as well. RN pics.


----------



## ArielSRL

KAT4DISNEY said:


> They asked for a Dr which there was one on board and had paramedics meet the flight but the person was moving under their own steam so that was good!


Oh no...though I am glad it wasn't as serious as it could've been.



KAT4DISNEY said:


> I have arrived at the World after a long travel day.


Yay!



KAT4DISNEY said:


> I may never get my lakeside request at VWL but I do well most other places and got a doozy here - exactly what I hoped for!


Glad it worked out! ENJOY!


----------



## ArielSRL

jimmytammy said:


> 1. TS in WDW


Probably California Grill, though it has been awhile, and I haven't eaten at enough signatures to make a fair comparison. For a non-signature character meal, I like Crystal Palace breakfast or 1900 Park Fair breakfast.



jimmytammy said:


> 2. QS in WDW


Probably CHH. Geyser Point seems like it will be nice, as well.



jimmytammy said:


> 3. Value, Mod, Deluxe and DVC(even if VWL is not your fave, no judgements here)


Okay so I will preface this with saying I haven't stayed in all the ones that I am picking as my favorite bc some of the ones I have stayed in are in NO WAY my favorite. Like Value...I think I have stayed All Star Movies and Music, which was fine the two times I did it, but I would pick *AoA or Pop* over those. Moderate: this is where the majority of my stays have taken place, but even though I have tried numerous times, I have never gotten POFQ. In any case, out of the other three, *POR* is my fave. Deluxe...I've never stayed traditional deluxe but the ones I want to stay at are *WL, BC, BW, AK, Poly*. GF, YC, nor Contemporary really interest me. As far as DVC, I've only stayed at SSR, which is totally fine. Love the grounds, not really excited by the theme. Obviously, our next DVC is *VWL* and that is probably going to be my fave out of those two. But I am interested in trying out the same DVC resorts as I listed for deluxe, but maybe also including BLT.



jimmytammy said:


> 4. Magic Band color


Maybe Red for UGA...Go Dawgs! Or pink...for Tangled. LOL



jimmytammy said:


> 5. Mode of transportation around WDW


Boat!!



jimmytammy said:


> 6. Attraction in each park


MK - BTMRR
Epcot - Soarin (original)...haven't seen the new one yet
DHS - ToT
AK - EE (at night)


----------



## horselover

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY LUVVWL!!!*


----------



## twinklebug

I'm bad with choosing a favorite as memories play a big part: I can try though...
*
TS: *Too many to choose from for atmosphere, but I love Be our Guest.
*QS:* Odd that no one place really stands out here. I'd have to go with Roaring Forks. Love walking down the ramp.
*Others: *Which ever place sells the Citrus swirl, and hanging out with some flatbread in Territory Lounge.

*Fav Resorts:*
*Value: *None (granted I've only spent one night in one, but it was a sleepless night)
*Mod:* POR, the only one I've been in, and during Charlie. Would love to try others.
*OTHER:* Fort Wilderness cabins.  The king of all campgrounds.*
Deluxe: *WL is the only Deluxe I've tried so far. But I have a list to tackle!
*DVC: *VWL, in summer and at Christmas. AKV all other times. BWV is good anytime ​*Magic Band color: *Pink*
Transport: *Boats! But not just any, I love the old blue and yellow Mermaid 1 & 2 on Bay Lake. (Is there a third one now?)
*Attraction by park:*
*MK: *Tie between Pirates and Big Thunder.*
DHS: *R-n-Rollercoaster
*DAK: *Everest
*EPCOT: *Soarin' (formerly Test track until they re-imagined it)​


----------



## Shellyred8

horselover said:


> I wish we had a love post button!  Well said JT.
> 
> 
> 
> Our first on site stay was the week leading up to Easter.  I swore I would never go at this time again.  The crowds were horrible!  I found them to be much worse then Christmas crowds maybe because you get none of the magic of Christmas.  You only get huge crowds.  I always try to steer people away from this time period if at all possible.
> 
> 
> 
> My bet would be no.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I could love this post as well!  Well said Sly.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay a Luv sighting!  Those are amazing!  I thought my bands had some bling.  How long do those take to make?
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats & welcome to the groupies!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I missed it!
> 
> 
> 
> Post 5082.    https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...rmation-and-questions-thread.3372315/page-255
> 
> Phew all caught up!    School vacation week here in MA.  Just got back yesterday from a quick weekend trip to Boulder.   Starting the college hunt with DS#2 & DS#1 is about to make his final decision on where he'll be starting college in the fall.  How the heck did this happen?
> 
> We toured U of CO Boulder.  We both really liked it.  This pic should give you a small does of why.
> 
> CU's mascot.
> View attachment 232344
> 
> 
> And they have an outdoor pool in the shape of a bison!   The campus & school were very impressive.  We went for a couple fabulous hikes too.  It was a short but fun trip.   We've been to CO a few times before but never to Boulder.  I could definitely see DS there.  Just wish it wasn't so far away.         Cutting the cord is hard!
> 
> Rest of the month will be filled with more college stuff.  DS#1 is going to accepted student day at Champlain College on Fri & Sat.  DH is taking him to that.  Accepted student day at Becker College next week.  A visit to Renssaelar on the 29th for DS#2 which I'll take him to.  After that I'm going to be ready for a vacation at WDW!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.  Looking forward to seeing some of you real soon!



We love the Boulder CO area.  So close to the mountains!  We have relatives in the Denver area, so we make it out there once every year or every other year.  Did you know there are sand dunes in CO?  I didn't until our last trip there.  They are in the south east corner-ish, so it's a bit of a drive from Boulder.  But totally worth it to see them at least once.


----------



## twinklebug

Happy Birthday LUVVWL!


----------



## Shellyred8

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Mornin' groupies!  Have one early morning and the 5k completed and off the books and the bling to prove it.  A fun morning!  Even was interviewed by a local news channel as we were waiting for things to get going - my bright orange Ewok hood drew them in.    Next a relatively easy day, we'll  probably pop in to MK and later on to Epcot so my cousin can see the Frozen ride.  Her nephew and his family arrive today as he's doing the Darkside side challenge (10k tomorrow and half marathon Sun) so we'll try and catch up with them along the way.  Then hopefully early to bed for a slightly earlier morning tomorrow for our 10k participation.
> 
> Last night we were able to catch the higher fireworks from both Epcot and DHS from our room simultaneously as they were both at 9pm.  It was something that made it so very obvious how much they've decreased the amount of fireworks for the DHS show - it's really down to very little.
> Back on Wednesday night I had a great meal at the Grand Floridian Cafe - it'll become a frequent stop!  Then I headed over to MK to catch Wishes and will also plan on it either Sat or Sunday night for one last time before it's gone.  MK was PACKED!!!  I ended up just walking around the entire time and catching the show from various locations and made it back what has become my area of preference to view by BOG for the final minutes. Great as always!
> 
> Well, onward to the fun!
> 
> A couple photos from this morning....View attachment 232475 View attachment 232476 View attachment 232477


We did breakfast at the GF Cafe one of the last times we were down there and I was pleasantly surprised.  DH loves the Lox and Bagel breakfast, which is why I booked it, and I ended up really liking what I had too (Not the Lox and Bagel   ).  I would definitely eat there again too!


----------



## Flossbolna

*Happy Birthday luvvwl!!!*​


----------



## twinklebug

Anyone remember the old ticket booth in Tomorrowland? 
My mom said she just came across an old ticket book in her nightstand, and TOSSED it out as "it was worth nothing." Oh, mom.


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday Luvvwl!!!

I am sure Sleepy will take you someplace special.


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

twinklebug said:


> Anyone remember the old ticket booth in Tomorrowland?
> My mom said she just came across an old ticket book in her nightstand, and TOSSED it out as "it was worth nothing." Oh, mom.



 Oh no!


----------



## sleepydog25

twokats said:


> Happy Birthday Luvvwl!!!
> 
> I am sure Sleepy will take you someplace special.


McD's here we come!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

jade1 said:


> We like that to.
> 
> To be honest, the EPCOT booths have become our favorite QS now, if you can call it that I guess.
> 
> This week had the Scallops and Tenderloin for $12.75 at Canada. ($6 ea).
> 
> No wait at all and enough food IMO, no deep frying. Much more taste, and had many more this week as well. RN pics.


We will be trying these in May for sure!


----------



## horselover

Shellyred8 said:


> We love the Boulder CO area.  So close to the mountains!  We have relatives in the Denver area, so we make it out there once every year or every other year.  Did you know there are sand dunes in CO?  I didn't until our last trip there.  They are in the south east corner-ish, so it's a bit of a drive from Boulder.  But totally worth it to see them at least once.



I didn't but I guess it does make sense.  Is it down near the Durango/New Mexico border area?


----------



## Corinne

DiznyDi said:


> Good Morning Groupies!
> I'm so far behind.......  Suffice it to say that I've had a tough Spring.
> I've missed you all and the friendly banter we share.  Bobbiwoz left a message on the BHGM part2 convo and it made me.. well.. homesick for all of you.  DDad and I are on a 2 week countdown - not quite to single digits yet, but getting close. I'm very much looking forward to some sun, the Lodge, meeting up with Groupies and of course to see all the 'newness' that has developed since my last stay in Feb.
> Have a nice week-end!



It's nice to see you Di, hope you're well. I'm sorry to hear you've had a tough Spring.


----------



## wdrl

horselover said:


> I didn't but I guess it does make sense.  Is it down near the Durango/New Mexico border area?


Great Sand Dunes National Park is about 3.5 - 4.0 hours south of Denver.  Go south on I-25 and turn west at Walsenburg.  GSDNP really is a beautiful place to visit and definitely worth the drive.


----------



## jimmytammy

Someone I know is having a birthday, now who is it  Oh yeah, a very lovely lady inside and out...
Happy Birthday DiznyDi!!!!


----------



## Flossbolna

*Happy Birthday DiznyDi!!!*​


----------



## sleepydog25

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY ONE AND ONLY LUV !  *
*Mo anam cara, babe. . .*

*And a very happy birthday to DiznyDi, as well!  Hope your day tomorrow is special!  *


----------



## Corinne

*Happiest of Birthdays DiznyDi!!! *
*Hope your day is as special as you are!*
**​


----------



## luvvwl

Thank you all so much for my birthday wishes!  I get to go to WDW next Friday, yay!


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DIANE!!!


----------



## Granny

Di.  I was able to get the Groupie ladies together to snap a picture for your birthday...


 



Hope you have a wonderful day being waited on hand and foot by *DDad*!


----------



## wildernessDad

Well, we're still in house declutter mode until the movers come on May 2.  We'll be flying down to Orlando on May 6 and not coming back (unless to visit).  Our cat is staying at Disney while we're on vacation.  Lucky cat.  My new job starts on May 22.  It's a great job which I didn't think I'd get, but I did.  Thanks to all here for your moral support.  It definitely helped me.  I'll be able to do things that I wasn't able to do now that we will be near WDW.


----------



## Flossbolna

wildernessDad said:


> Well, we're still in house declutter mode until the movers come on May 2.  We'll be flying down to Orlando on May 6 and not coming back (unless to visit).  Our cat is staying at Disney while we're on vacation.  Lucky cat.  My new job starts on May 22.  It's a great job which I didn't think I'd get, but I did.  Thanks to all here for your moral support.  It definitely helped me.  I'll be able to do things that I wasn't able to do now that we will be near WDW.



I hope all goes well with the move! And all the best for the new job and home!


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> Well, we're still in house declutter mode until the movers come on May 2.  We'll be flying down to Orlando on May 6 and not coming back (unless to visit).  Our cat is staying at Disney while we're on vacation.  Lucky cat.  My new job starts on May 22.  It's a great job which I didn't think I'd get, but I did.  Thanks to all here for your moral support.  It definitely helped me.  I'll be able to do things that I wasn't able to do now that we will be near WDW.



It's great that the job worked out so well for you.  Good luck with the move and prayers going up for a smooth transition to your Whole New World.


----------



## ErinC

*1. TS in WDW... Our family favorite is Ohana.
2. QS in WDW...we love Wolfgangs Pucks in Disney Springs
3a. Value...I have special memories of All star music. It was our first stay on site with our 2 year old. Nothing special about the place, just the memories. We stayed at Pop Century once too. It was fine.
3b. Mod...Gotta be Port Orleans Riverside, only it was Dixie Landings when we stayed there.
3c. Deluxe...Never really stayed deluxe that wasn't DVC.
3d. DVC...VWL, but honestly I'd sleep in a closet at WDW and not complain.
4. Magic Band color...Pink
5. Mode of transportation around WDW...Love riding the monorail, but the boats are good too.
6. Attraction in each park:
MK: *Space Mountain
*DHS: Rock n roller coaster (although someday I'm going to have to admit I'm getting older and that thing kills my head and neck)
DAK: Everest
EPCOT: soarin (love the new version)

Happy Birthday to those I missed the last few days. *


----------



## ErinC

wildernessDad said:


> Well, we're still in house declutter mode until the movers come on May 2.  We'll be flying down to Orlando on May 6 and not coming back (unless to visit).  Our cat is staying at Disney while we're on vacation.  Lucky cat.  My new job starts on May 22.  It's a great job which I didn't think I'd get, but I did.  Thanks to all here for your moral support.  It definitely helped me.  I'll be able to do things that I wasn't able to do now that we will be near WDW.


Anxious to hear about your new family adventures with being a local now. Hope it is a smooth transition.


----------



## Corinne

Best of luck with the move, WDad! I'm eager to hear about this next phase of your life!


----------



## horselover

wildernessDad said:


> Well, we're still in house declutter mode until the movers come on May 2.  We'll be flying down to Orlando on May 6 and not coming back (unless to visit).  Our cat is staying at Disney while we're on vacation.  Lucky cat.  My new job starts on May 22.  It's a great job which I didn't think I'd get, but I did.  Thanks to all here for your moral support.  It definitely helped me.  I'll be able to do things that I wasn't able to do now that we will be near WDW.



Wishing you all the best WD.  Sorry I'm going to miss you for the BHGM, but now that you'll be living in FL there should be plenty more opportunities for groupie meets.


----------



## bobbiwoz

wildernessDad said:


> Well, we're still in house declutter mode until the movers come on May 2.  We'll be flying down to Orlando on May 6 and not coming back (unless to visit).  Our cat is staying at Disney while we're on vacation.  Lucky cat.  My new job starts on May 22.  It's a great job which I didn't think I'd get, but I did.  Thanks to all here for your moral support.  It definitely helped me.  I'll be able to do things that I wasn't able to do now that we will be near WDW.


I am so happy for you!  Best wishes!!!


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday, Di


Good luck on the move WD


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Di!!!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> Well, we're still in house declutter mode until the movers come on May 2.  We'll be flying down to Orlando on May 6 and not coming back (unless to visit).  Our cat is staying at Disney while we're on vacation.  Lucky cat.  My new job starts on May 22.  It's a great job which I didn't think I'd get, but I did.  Thanks to all here for your moral support.  It definitely helped me.  I'll be able to do things that I wasn't able to do now that we will be near WDW.



Congrats again WD and good luck with the move!


----------



## kungaloosh22

Here's a new video that shows more of the Copper Creek cabins.


ETA: Fixed the link.


----------



## npcougar

Availability for Copper Creek now shows on the website.  Can't book yet.


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Monday Morning Groupies !



jimmytammy said:


> Someone I know is having a birthday, now who is it  Oh yeah, a very lovely lady inside and out...
> Happy Birthday DiznyDi!!!!





Flossbolna said:


> *Happy Birthday DiznyDi!!!*​





sleepydog25 said:


> *And a very happy birthday to DiznyDi, as well!  Hope your day tomorrow is special!  *





Corinne said:


> *Happiest of Birthdays DiznyDi!!! *
> *Hope your day is as special as you are!*
> **​





horselover said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DIANE!!!





Granny said:


> Di.  I was able to get the Groupie ladies together to snap a picture for your birthday...
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful day being waited on hand and foot by *DDad*!





twokats said:


> Happy Birthday, Di



Thank you all vey much for the birthday wishes!

I enjoyed my day immensely!  DDad arranged for a very nice lunch at this fabulous Bistro.... Fun, food, family and friends.  The sun was shining and the birds chirping.  It was perfect!


----------



## DiznyDi

I work on a Wacom Cintiq Companion.  Every time I turn it on, some random picture will pop up.  This was yesterdays photo (my 


birthday)


Now, how cool is that!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi said:


> Thank you all vey much for the birthday wishes!  I enjoyed my day immensely! . . . . . .  Fun, food, family and friends.  The sun was shining and the birds chirping. _ It was perfect! _



Just like you.


----------



## wildernessDad

npcougar said:


> Availability for Copper Creek now shows on the website.  Can't book yet.


I see it.  I went thru the motions and thought I was able to book.


----------



## Granny

Happy Monday, Groupies!

Here's a really good video of the cabins and villas for Copper Creek.






I have to admit, those cabins are pretty cool!


----------



## twinklebug

A very happy, albeit belated...
*   Happy Birthday DiznyDi! *​


----------



## wildernessDad

Granny said:


> Happy Monday, Groupies!
> 
> Here's a really good video of the cabins and villas for Copper Creek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit, those cabins are pretty cool!


Nice video and the cabins and rooms look nice.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I really want to stay in a cabin....maybe someday!


----------



## TCRAIG

wildernessDad said:


> Well, we're still in house declutter mode until the movers come on May 2.  We'll be flying down to Orlando on May 6 and not coming back (unless to visit).  Our cat is staying at Disney while we're on vacation.  Lucky cat.  My new job starts on May 22.  It's a great job which I didn't think I'd get, but I did.  Thanks to all here for your moral support.  It definitely helped me.  I'll be able to do things that I wasn't able to do now that we will be near WDW.


So so happy it all worked out!


----------



## aoconnor

Here's a photo from Friday which shows the type of vegetation they are planting between cabins (maybe something similar to come between the cabins and BRV?)


----------



## bobbiwoz

Today is the 2 year anniversary of my new knees!  Check up is tomorrow.  I am so grateful for the ability to walk so much better than 5 years ago.  If anyone is on the fence about knee replacements, know that it could make you feel years younger!!


----------



## TCRAIG

bobbiwoz said:


> Today is the 2 year anniversary of my new knees!  Check up is tomorrow.  I am so grateful for the ability to walk so much better than 5 years ago.  If anyone is on the fence about knee replacements, know that it could make you feel years younger!!


Time to tryout for The Rockettes!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

TCRAIG said:


> Time to tryout for The Rockettes!!




Thank you for the smile!


----------



## Granny

aoconnor said:


> Here's a photo from Friday which shows the type of vegetation they are planting between cabins (maybe something similar to come between the cabins and BRV?)



Thanks for posting the picture.  I'm hoping that they have fast growing trees.  If so, it will go a long way towards restoring some of the former feel for VWL.


----------



## Granny

@DebbieB posted this on another thread that is lifted from the DVC Member site:

_*Member Online Booking Tool Unavailable April 26*
In order to provide you with a smooth booking process, the Member Online Booking Tool will be temporarily unavailable to accommodate system updates on Wednesday, April 26, 2017 from 4:30 AM until 9:00 AM Eastern Time. 
All of us at Disney Vacation Club appreciate your understanding as we update our systems and we look forward to welcoming you "home" again soon.
_​
April 26 is, of course, the first day CCV can be booked.  It seems like Disney is purposely eliminating for one day the online booking advantage for the first general booking day for CCV.  Online and Member Service booking will both start at 9:00 a.m. that day.

I'm sure they have good reasons for this, but not sure what those would be.  Any guesses?


----------



## PatMcDuck

I think there could be a bit of chaos on the 26th.  Not so much with new reservations, but with all the people looking to switch. The people who attempt it online, may lose their existing reservations, we all know that can happen.  (So those people will likely call, or use a method that may work with separate browsers or computers.)   But some may just go for it, and freak out when they end up losing existing room and not getting CC.  I guess this takes away the online advantage.  I will try online, as I am not doing a switch for my 4 night 2BR reservation. 

But may call too, to switch my 3 day 1 BR...... argh.  Would like all week to be at CC.


----------



## DiznyDi

Boy those cabins have come a long way! Thanks for posting the photo aoconnor!  The landscaping looks nice.

Happy Knee Anniversary Bobbi! It's time to dance!

Thanks Twinkle for the birthday wishes!

10 days and counting.....


----------



## Granny

PatMcDuck said:


> I think there could be a bit of chaos on the 26th.  Not so much with new reservations, but with all the people looking to switch. The people who attempt it online, may lose their existing reservations, we all know that can happen.  (So those people will likely call, or use a method that may work with separate browsers or computers.)   But some may just go for it, and freak out when they end up losing existing room and not getting CC.  I guess this takes away the online advantage.  I will try online, as I am not doing a switch for my 4 night 2BR reservation.
> 
> But may call too, to switch my 3 day 1 BR...... argh.  Would like all week to be at CC.



*Pat*...good luck with the reservation.  I agree that the first day will probably be quite chaotic.  But I don't remember them doing this for PBV or VGF on opening day, and surely those were even more in demand!  Just was wondering why they think it's a good idea for this date.  Have fun planning your trip!


----------



## PatMcDuck

I remember booking WLV the original when it first opened up, no real trouble. But there were so many fewer members then.  Also booked BCV when it opened up, at that time we were still OKW members.  (later sold OKW and re-bought in at BCV, direct).


----------



## npcougar

A lot of days for studios already booked at CCV.


----------



## wnielsen1

Wow - the difference in studio availability between this morning and now is remarkable. Are these all new CCV owners getting their reservations in before tomorrow?


----------



## Flossbolna

wnielsen1 said:


> Wow - the difference in studio availability between this morning and now is remarkable. Are these all new CCV owners getting their reservations in before tomorrow?



Or is DVD taking rooms out of inventory? They own a lot of points currently (those that are not sold) that are declared, but not sold, so I guess they can reserve inventory for themselves to rent out through the website, too?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Oh wow, we have a groupie with a big celebration today!  After counting up all my fingers and toes plus my horses and one dog I came to this conclusion....



*Happy 25th Anniversary @Muushka and Mr Muushka!!!*


----------



## Flossbolna

*Happy Anniversary Muushka and Mr Muushka*​


----------



## twinklebug

Happy Anniversary Muushka and Mr Muushka! 

25 deserves more than just a smiley... Hmm... This is the best I could find:


----------



## twokats

Happy Anniversary, Barb!  Y'all have a great day!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wnielsen1 said:


> Wow - the difference in studio availability between this morning and now is remarkable. Are these all new CCV owners getting their reservations in before tomorrow?



I took a look at the availability this afternoon after reading this.  My guess, because I don't believe there are enough owners to be booking up all those studio nights yet, is that they are just splitting out the shower and tub options.  The way we are looking does not have that option yet so I'm getting it's just one or the other that we we are seeing availability for now.....probably with a shower, and previously what was showing was all the studios. 

At least that's my hope for all of you looking to switch!  It's what makes sense to me with the huge change in availability.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary Barb and Chuck!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Happy Anniversary Barb and Chuck!


----------



## wnielsen1

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I took a look at the availability this afternoon after reading this.  My guess, because I don't believe there are enough owners to be booking up all those studio nights yet, is that they are just splitting out the shower and tub options.  The way we are looking does not have that option yet so I'm getting it's just one or the other that we we are seeing availability for now.....probably with a shower, and previously what was showing was all the studios.
> 
> At least that's my hope for all of you looking to switch!  It's what makes sense to me with the huge change in availability.



You were right.  That looks like the availability for the studio with the tub. Much more availability for studios with a walk-in shower.


----------



## sleepydog25

*HAPPIEST OF ANNIVERSARIES, MUUSHKAS!!!!! *


----------



## DenLo

wnielsen1 said:


> Wow - the difference in studio availability between this morning and now is remarkable. Are these all new CCV owners getting their reservations in before tomorrow?



Maybe they were owners like us that didn't know they could book at the true 7 month mark before April 26th.  We called MS about something else and accidentally found out that we could book before 4/26 and use our other points for a reservation at 7 months for a mid November reservation.  We truly didn't know that was a perk of owning CCV.

As to the sudden change in availability some CCV owners could have moved their points into an exchange as lots of new owners like to use their points for DCL using a couple of years of points.  Or for those lucky enough to get 2016 points, they might expire before they could use them so the moved them to an exchange.


----------



## wildernessDad

Well, my luck ran out.  I had a person with me this morning for a work related task and wasn't able to dial in until 9:01am.  Fast busy signal.  I finally got in, but had a 20 minute wait, so I checked availability on the website.  The only thing available for the Thanksgiving holiday is the cabin, which I am not going to borrow to book.  So, we're staying at Kidani for the Thanksgiving holiday.  Not too shabby.


----------



## Granny

*Happy Anniversary Mr. & Mrs. Muush !!!
*
* *​


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> *Happy Anniversary Mr. & Mrs. Muush !!!
> *
> *View attachment 233506 *​





Good one Granny!


----------



## horselover

aoconnor said:


> Here's a photo from Friday which shows the type of vegetation they are planting between cabins (maybe something similar to come between the cabins and BRV?)



Thank for posting.   I don't know those bushes look awfully small if any groupies are planning to sleep under them.     



Granny said:


> @DebbieB posted this on another thread that is lifted from the DVC Member site:
> 
> _*Member Online Booking Tool Unavailable April 26*
> In order to provide you with a smooth booking process, the Member Online Booking Tool will be temporarily unavailable to accommodate system updates on Wednesday, April 26, 2017 from 4:30 AM until 9:00 AM Eastern Time.
> All of us at Disney Vacation Club appreciate your understanding as we update our systems and we look forward to welcoming you "home" again soon.
> _​
> April 26 is, of course, the first day CCV can be booked.  It seems like Disney is purposely eliminating for one day the online booking advantage for the first general booking day for CCV.  Online and Member Service booking will both start at 9:00 a.m. that day.
> 
> I'm sure they have good reasons for this, but not sure what those would be.  Any guesses?



I've tried a couple times today (in the afternoon including just now) & I can't even get the member site to load.   I wasn't looking to book, but I did need it for something else.  Disney IT at it's finest.     

It's been an interesting few days around here.  Don't think I mentioned that DS17 got his license on April 10.  Sat. night he had his first accident.     Thankfully he's ok.  He did get a mild concussion.  No other cars involved.  He gave it his best effort though.  Car is totaled.         Ahhh the joys of young drivers.      Major bummer for DS18 as they were sharing the car.  Now neither one has a car & I'm back to chauffeur duty.  We need another car ASAP.   Still waiting on the insurance company to find out how much money we're going to get but we need to start looking now.

On a positive note DS18 has finally chosen what college he'll attend in the fall.  Nothing like waiting until the last minute.  Deposits are due May 1.   Champlain College it is.  Glad to have the stress of that gone.  Now I can concentrate on DS17's college visits.

I need a vacation!


----------



## twinklebug

horselover said:


> DS17 got his license on April 10.  Sat. night he had his first accident.     Thankfully he's ok.  He did get a mild concussion.  No other cars involved.  He gave it his best effort though.  Car is totaled.         Ahhh the joys of young drivers.      Major bummer for DS18 as they were sharing the car.  Now neither one has a car & I'm back to chauffeur duty.  We need another car ASAP.   Still waiting on the insurance company to find out how much money we're going to get but we need to start looking now.


Oh how scary, for him and you. Glad he's okay, cars are replaceable. My daughter had her first bumper car action the day after she started driving alone. Just nicked the car next to her as she was slowing to a stop and left her lane. I won't bore you with the drama that ensued with the other driver weeks later.... Just keep to the facts.

Try to get him right back behind the wheel as soon as he's ready.  New drivers loose confidence after an accident.



> On a positive note DS18 has finally chosen what college he'll attend in the fall.  Nothing like waiting until the last minute.  Deposits are due May 1.   Champlain College it is.  Glad to have the stress of that gone.  Now I can concentrate on DS17's college visits.
> 
> I need a vacation!


 Congrats on having a college kid! Time to start collecting all the dorm necessities. So many great ideas out on the web regarding maximizing space.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Thank for posting.   I don't know those bushes look awfully small if any groupies are planning to sleep under them.
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried a couple times today (in the afternoon including just now) & I can't even get the member site to load.   I wasn't looking to book, but I did need it for something else.  Disney IT at it's finest.
> 
> It's been an interesting few days around here.  Don't think I mentioned that DS17 got his license on April 10.  Sat. night he had his first accident.     Thankfully he's ok.  He did get a mild concussion.  No other cars involved.  He gave it his best effort though.  Car is totaled.         Ahhh the joys of young drivers.      Major bummer for DS18 as they were sharing the car.  Now neither one has a car & I'm back to chauffeur duty.  We need another car ASAP.   Still waiting on the insurance company to find out how much money we're going to get but we need to start looking now.
> 
> On a positive note DS18 has finally chosen what college he'll attend in the fall.  Nothing like waiting until the last minute.  Deposits are due May 1.   Champlain College it is.  Glad to have the stress of that gone.  Now I can concentrate on DS17's college visits.
> 
> I need a vacation!



Oh - that's rough Julie!  Glad your DS17 is ok!!!  

And congrats to DS18 - sounds like me - decide when you finally have to!  It always just seemed like there was plenty of time to make that decision.


----------



## momtwoboys

We got back Monday and on the trip we had visited WL 2x and ate at Geyser point. We will be booking a studio at Boulder Ridge for next April! 11 month mark is May 13th....


----------



## bobbiwoz

horselover said:


> Thank for posting.   I don't know those bushes look awfully small if any groupies are planning to sleep under them.
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried a couple times today (in the afternoon including just now) & I can't even get the member site to load.   I wasn't looking to book, but I did need it for something else.  Disney IT at it's finest.
> 
> It's been an interesting few days around here.  Don't think I mentioned that DS17 got his license on April 10.  Sat. night he had his first accident.     Thankfully he's ok.  He did get a mild concussion.  No other cars involved.  He gave it his best effort though.  Car is totaled.         Ahhh the joys of young drivers.      Major bummer for DS18 as they were sharing the car.  Now neither one has a car & I'm back to chauffeur duty.  We need another car ASAP.   Still waiting on the insurance company to find out how much money we're going to get but we need to start looking now.
> 
> On a positive note DS18 has finally chosen what college he'll attend in the fall.  Nothing like waiting until the last minute.  Deposits are due May 1.   Champlain College it is.  Glad to have the stress of that gone.  Now I can concentrate on DS17's college visits.
> 
> I need a vacation!



Oh my...sorry to read about your son's accident, but very happy he is O.K.


----------



## PatMcDuck

I got my 3 nights in a CCV 1BR, and then 4 nights in a CCV 2BR.  (we are moving up to bigger room when my son and his fiancee arrive).  Called in at 9 am, or there abouts.  Not sure exactly, as I was trying to login at same time on my computer, lol.

We are beyond excited.  Although I will somewhat miss the wonderful lobby area of BR. I love those rooms on the 1st floor, with the fireplace and game boards.


----------



## DiznyDi

Wishing Barb and Chuck the happiest of anniversaries!


----------



## Dizny Dad

First . . . . . HAPPY ANNIVERSARY MUUSH & MR. MUUSH! 

Next . . . . Horselover: so sorry to hear of the Accident, especially adding it to the college stresses.  It is, though, the expected bumps in the road on the way to empty nesting.  DiznyDi will attest to the memories of DS wrapping cars around poles & fire hydrants, Dad driving the least of the fleet (4 cars in the driveway), and the collateral damages of college. 

 "Collateral damages" you say?    Yeah, like, "Daddy, I have been nominated for such and such honorary sorority, dues are only $750"; "Oh, Dad, so sorry, someone put a golf ball thru your windshield when I had the car on campus"; "oh, that charge, well someone stole a couch out of the dorm lobby, so they just split up the replacement charges with everyone in the dorm, along with the fire extinguisher discharge clean-up, Lab match charge ($2/pack!!), and the water damages from homecoming". Oh, and no diploma or graduation exercises without paying up.  They are laughable now, but at the time a parents' stress squeezer!  But I'd do it all again, but that is not what the Circle of Life is about . . . . .


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> Thank for posting.   I don't know those bushes look awfully small if any groupies are planning to sleep under them.



*Horselover*...you make a great point!  We'll have to wear our rocks & pebble camouflage outfits for a while!  





			
				horselover said:
			
		

> Don't think I mentioned that DS17 got his license on April 10.  Sat. night he had his first accident.     Thankfully he's ok.



I think most of us who have gone through raising teenagers can feel your stress and concern.  For us, teenage years involved a lot of praying and finger crossing whenever our daughters went out the door for the evening.  Very glad that his injury doesn't appear to be too serious.



momtwoboys said:


> We got back Monday and on the trip we had visited WL 2x and ate at Geyser point. We will be booking a studio at Boulder Ridge for next April! 11 month mark is May 13th....



*Mom*...Sounds like you had a great trip...so tell us what you thought of the WL grounds and Geyser point.  Inquiring minds want to know!  



PatMcDuck said:


> I got my 3 nights in a CCV 1BR, and then 4 nights in a CCV 2BR.  (we are moving up to bigger room when my son and his fiancee arrive).  Called in at 9 am, or there abouts.  Not sure exactly, as I was trying to login at same time on my computer, lol.
> 
> We are beyond excited.  Although I will somewhat miss the wonderful lobby area of BR. I love those rooms on the 1st floor, with the fireplace and game boards.



*Pat*...congratulations on snagging the reservation you wanted!    And in the welcoming manner of the Groupies, let me just say that you are always welcome to come on over to VWL and enjoy the lobby and Iron Spike room.  Wow, I managed to get two outdated location names in the same sentence!


----------



## momtwoboys

the geyser point was a delicious lunch and we sat by the water! Hubby enjoyed his IPA beer and we loved our burgers. Pool construction still all walled up by the villas but all other areas seemed fine! Cabins by the water looked far along too! We are booking a studio at Boulder ridge and hope for one poolside for 2018!


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> First . . . . . HAPPY ANNIVERSARY MUUSH & MR. MUUSH!
> 
> Next . . . . Horselover: so sorry to hear of the Accident, especially adding it to the college stresses.  It is, though, the expected bumps in the road on the way to empty nesting.  DiznyDi will attest to the memories of DS wrapping cars around poles & fire hydrants, Dad driving the least of the fleet (4 cars in the driveway), and the collateral damages of college.
> 
> "Collateral damages" you say?    Yeah, like, "Daddy, I have been nominated for such and such honorary sorority, dues are only $750"; "Oh, Dad, so sorry, someone put a golf ball thru your windshield when I had the car on campus"; "oh, that charge, well someone stole a couch out of the dorm lobby, so they just split up the replacement charges with everyone in the dorm, along with the fire extinguisher discharge clean-up, Lab match charge ($2/pack!!), and the water damages from homecoming". Oh, and no diploma or graduation exercises without paying up.  They are laughable now, but at the time a parents' stress squeezer!  But I'd do it all again, but that is not what the Circle of Life is about . . . . .



Wow thanks Dad.  I feel so much better!   

Happy anniversary Muushka!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Hi Groupies...back from my Dark Side Half Marathon Race trip and trying to catch up; so much going on I see.  My knees came through once again and got me over the finish line despite the high humidity.  We did get a chance to sneak over to Geyser Point for lunch.  DW and I talked a lot about it and came to the conclusion that it was just "so-so"......It just did not feel right to us.  Some of our thoughts.....It was not a busy day at the lodge or the main pool, but with the limited seating at GP, we had no seats available to us and decided to take our food back to the villas to eat in the Carolwood room (so peaceful and cool) and gosh how we LOVE that smell!!!  We even took 15 minutes to sit in the rockers outside the villas (one of my favorite things to do in all of WDW).  Even if there were seats open at GP, we would not have stayed as it was just about 90 degrees and felt way too warm to eat outside.  I'm not a "sit outside and sweat while you eat in the shade" type of guy.  If I was at the pool for the day, then it may not have been so bad.  Being detail oriented, we did notice that much of the furniture was showing wear especially the legs of the chairs and tables.  The aluminum tables outside by the water had no umbrellas and the paint was scuffed in many areas most likely from being scraped against the stone topped tables.  The quality just did not seem to be there, especially for a place that will see a lot of activity each day.  Our outdoor furniture at home was of a much higher commercial grade than what GP had.  I've heard this from others too and was just hoping it was a bad day, but our food did take a long time to be prepared.  The couple that was just ahead of us did actually complain.  We typically will never complain because we know that the hard-working folks that staff the restaurants are doing the best they can and they aren't making much money.  However, once we actually got our food, DW loved her salmon salad although the portion was much smaller than the cobb salad at Roaring Forks.  I had the bison burger, but did not care for it.  Next time I will probably just opt for the regular burger or go with the salad.  For as much that went into this building, the ordering area just seemed somewhat small and uncovered, and quite frankly just "blah" in our opinion.  Had Roaring Forks been open as well, we would have definitely gone there instead.  I wish I could give a better report, but this was our honest opinion.  Maybe it will have a different feel when we return for our Thanksgiving trip.  I did add a night at CCV, so we will get a chance to try out the new rooms before we switch back home to VWL.

The pool work was moving along.  They had the posts set for another cabana (just off the VWL bend) and I did not notice this before, but the tops of the cabanas have brown corrugated steel with the "Boulder Ridge" name and mountain logo on them.  From the open sliders in the main lodge building we could see that there is a whole lot of work to be done on those rooms.  Most that we saw still had bare drywall exposed.  I'm sure the rooms on the declared floors were in much better shape.  The landscaping was added to the cabins and it will definitely get "thick".  Their goal must be to prevent anyone from walking in between the cabins for privacy and to cover much of them up.  Those trees will get big over the years and there will be ample hiding places for critters in between.  The lead walks up to the cabins also are undersized for the building envelope and should have been made at least two lanes wide for easier luggage movement.

In summary, I'm sure it will all be nice when it's done and many will love it, but IN OUR OPINION, when we took a step back to take it all in, especially looking at all the boulders around the pool, the rusty mining props, and the fake turf by the boat dock, we couldn't help but have a hollow feeling inside that maybe something just isn't right here.......I do hope that in time it subsides and the awesome feeling that VWL always gave us returns with a vengeance!


----------



## horselover

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Hi Groupies...back from my Dark Side Half Marathon Race trip and trying to catch up; so much going on I see.  My knees came through once again and got me over the finish line despite the high humidity.  We did get a chance to sneak over to Geyser Point for lunch.  DW and I talked a lot about it and came to the conclusion that it was just "so-so"......It just did not feel right to us.  Some of our thoughts.....It was not a busy day at the lodge or the main pool, but with the limited seating at GP, we had no seats available to us and decided to take our food back to the villas to eat in the Carolwood room (so peaceful and cool) and gosh how we LOVE that smell!!!  We even took 15 minutes to sit in the rockers outside the villas (one of my favorite things to do in all of WDW).  Even if there were seats open at GP, we would not have stayed as it was just about 90 degrees and felt way too warm to eat outside.  I'm not a "sit outside and sweat while you eat in the shade" type of guy.  If I was at the pool for the day, then it may not have been so bad.  Being detail oriented, we did notice that much of the furniture was showing wear especially the legs of the chairs and tables.  The aluminum tables outside by the water had no umbrellas and the paint was scuffed in many areas most likely from being scraped against the stone topped tables.  The quality just did not seem to be there, especially for a place that will see a lot of activity each day.  Our outdoor furniture at home was of a much higher commercial grade than what GP had.  I've heard this from others too and was just hoping it was a bad day, but our food did take a long time to be prepared.  The couple that was just ahead of us did actually complain.  We typically will never complain because we know that the hard-working folks that staff the restaurants are doing the best they can and they aren't making much money.  However, once we actually got our food, DW loved her salmon salad although the portion was much smaller than the cobb salad at Roaring Forks.  I had the bison burger, but did not care for it.  Next time I will probably just opt for the regular burger or go with the salad.  For as much that went into this building, the ordering area just seemed somewhat small and uncovered, and quite frankly just "blah" in our opinion.  Had Roaring Forks been open as well, we would have definitely gone there instead.  I wish I could give a better report, but this was our honest opinion.  Maybe it will have a different feel when we return for our Thanksgiving trip.  I did add a night at CCV, so we will get a chance to try out the new rooms before we switch back home to VWL.
> 
> The pool work was moving along.  They had the posts set for another cabana (just off the VWL bend) and I did not notice this before, but the tops of the cabanas have brown corrugated steel with the "Boulder Ridge" name and mountain logo on them.  From the open sliders in the main lodge building we could see that there is a whole lot of work to be done on those rooms.  Most that we saw still had bare drywall exposed.  I'm sure the rooms on the declared floors were in much better shape.  The landscaping was added to the cabins and it will definitely get "thick".  Their goal must be to prevent anyone from walking in between the cabins for privacy and to cover much of them up.  Those trees will get big over the years and there will be ample hiding places for critters in between.  The lead walks up to the cabins also are undersized for the building envelope and should have been made at least two lanes wide for easier luggage movement.
> 
> In summary, I'm sure it will all be nice when it's done and many will love it, but IN OUR OPINION, when we took a step back to take it all in, especially looking at all the boulders around the pool, the rusty mining props, and the fake turf by the boat dock, we couldn't help but have a hollow feeling inside that maybe something just isn't right here.......I do hope that in time it subsides and the awesome feeling that VWL always gave us returns with a vengeance!



Not sure if I should like your post or not but thank you for your thoughts.  I think I must have hit GP just at the right time both weather wise & staff wise.  It was not long after they opened & they had more staff than guests.  I didn't wait long at all for my food or drinks.  I sat at the bar & it was a beautiful day.  I've sadly been hearing other reports of very slow service lately.   I'm just having the hardest time getting past the fake boulders no matter how they want to spin the new story.  We'll see how it looks when it's complete but still not excited about the new pool.


----------



## momtwoboys

we just ate at Geyser point Sunday for lunch and the wait was not long at all. We are also wicked excited for the new pool to open! We had reservations for WVL for April 2016 and were moved to Beach club due to the construction, this trip April 2017 we went with AKL jambo house because we wanted to avoid the construction and lack of Villa pool. So finally for April 2018 we will get our wish to stay at WL! We had it booked for our honeymoon back in May 1997 and had to downgrade to POR (Dixie Landings) due to our budget. This has been a long time and many years of trips annually!


----------



## rkstocke5609

horselover said:


> Thank for posting.   I don't know those bushes look awfully small if any groupies are planning to sleep under them.
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried a couple times today (in the afternoon including just now) & I can't even get the member site to load.   I wasn't looking to book, but I did need it for something else.  Disney IT at it's finest.
> 
> It's been an interesting few days around here.  Don't think I mentioned that DS17 got his license on April 10.  Sat. night he had his first accident.     Thankfully he's ok.  He did get a mild concussion.  No other cars involved.  He gave it his best effort though.  Car is totaled.         Ahhh the joys of young drivers.      Major bummer for DS18 as they were sharing the car.  Now neither one has a car & I'm back to chauffeur duty.  We need another car ASAP.   Still waiting on the insurance company to find out how much money we're going to get but we need to start looking now.
> 
> On a positive note DS18 has finally chosen what college he'll attend in the fall.  Nothing like waiting until the last minute.  Deposits are due May 1.   Champlain College it is.  Glad to have the stress of that gone.  Now I can concentrate on DS17's college visits.
> 
> I need a vacation!



Wow!  You seem calm regarding your son's car accident!  So glad he is OK!  (My daughter is only 11 and I am now having early onset anxiety!). I may need a Gentleman Jack on the rocks to calm my nerves.  I got sad news that my dad's best friend just committed suicide, so I may need to make it a double.  I am hopeful that the insurance company will be agreeable, in my experience if you can hold out from the first offer for about six weeks or so you can get another $500 or so out of them depending on what the value of the car was.  Best of luck!


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Anniversary Muush and Mr. Muussh!!*

Julie-sorry to hear about the accident, hope your son is feeling better, poor guy.


----------



## Dizny Dad

rkstocke5609 said:


> . . . . . . . in my experience if you can hold out from the first offer for about six weeks or so you can get another $500 or so out of them depending on what the value of the car was.  Best of luck!



Sometime yes, sometimes no.  The real kicker is the increase in the insurance premium until the next fender bender, when they drop your kid from the family policy and refuse to entertain a separate one for them.  Then it is the adventure in high risk insurance you get to experience.  Our DD was rear-ended and the other guy was cited, but the insurance company still increased the premium.  Because they can.  I wish my business had the same casual abilities to raise prices anytime to maintain profit margin.  Ever notice your insurance person never drives a car of lesser value than yours?  (Wow, this must be the p*ss and vinegar running out of me this morning.  Good Thing.  I want to be all calmed down when I get home from work for DiznyDi.)  Sorry if I have offended any of our wonderful insurance representatives out there.  I owe you a beverage at GP.  See you there.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Just checking the Resort Availability Tool and I see that all of the 12 declared cabins have been booked for Thanksgiving (Nov 23rd) and the day after for 121 and 140 points respectively per night.  There are also a three other sporadic days from Sept-Nov where they are fully booked as well.  Obviously the limited other units went quickly as well.  Many folks wanting to try out the new rooms. I'm sure they'll love the holiday decorations as much as we do!


----------



## jade1

horselover said:


> Not sure if I should like your post or not but thank you for your thoughts.  I think I must have hit GP just at the right time both weather wise & staff wise.  It was not long after they opened & they had more staff than guests.  I didn't wait long at all for my food or drinks.  I sat at the bar & it was a beautiful day.  I've sadly been hearing other reports of very slow service lately.   I'm just having the hardest time getting past the fake boulders no matter how they want to spin the new story.  We'll see how it looks when it's complete but still not excited about the new pool.



Yes we loved it numerous times this winter, but agree very hot days might be tough there, but evenings are amazing with the fires and lake side.

The "group" padded/couch seating is soo much nicer than a plain table and chairs esp indoors, and the view just ties it all together.

Salmon BLT for $12? Way better than most choices down there.

Our new favorite retreat from MK, really our new favorite retreat overall.


----------



## DenLo

horselover said:


> . . . It's been an interesting few days around here.  Don't think I mentioned that DS17 got his license on April 10.  Sat. night he had his first accident.     Thankfully he's ok.  He did get a mild concussion.  No other cars involved.  He gave it his best effort though.  Car is totaled.         Ahhh the joys of young drivers.      Major bummer for DS18 as they were sharing the car.  Now neither one has a car & I'm back to chauffeur duty.  We need another car ASAP.   Still waiting on the insurance company to find out how much money we're going to get but we need to start looking now. .  .  .


Wow, I am amazed you are so calm about it. I am happy to hear that only the car was damaged and your DS is okay.  I cannot imagine what is like being a parent after a bad accident like that.

DH and I worry about our 16 year niece, who we treat as our granddaughter, driving to basketball tournaments within state, the one this weekend is five hours away.  BTW, we convinced my DSIL and DBIL it was a bad idea on the five hour trip.  We just had visions of her being exhausted after the tournament ends on Sunday and having to drive back in the dark through Dallas and Houston traffic. She is a good driver, but not that experienced.  Now the other parent is driving a van with the girls and their family in one vehicle.  Whew.  Thank goodness usually DSIL or DBIL can be with her for those long trips.  This one just didn't work out.  If we had known before the hotel was solidly booked we would have gone with her.


----------



## horselover

rkstocke5609 said:


> Wow!  You seem calm regarding your son's car accident!  So glad he is OK!  (My daughter is only 11 and I am now having early onset anxiety!). I may need a Gentleman Jack on the rocks to calm my nerves.  I got sad news that my dad's best friend just committed suicide, so I may need to make it a double.  I am hopeful that the insurance company will be agreeable, in my experience if you can hold out from the first offer for about six weeks or so you can get another $500 or so out of them depending on what the value of the car was.  Best of luck!





DenLo said:


> Wow, I am amazed you are so calm about it. I am happy to hear that only the car was damaged and your DS is okay.  I cannot imagine what is like being a parent after a bad accident like that.
> 
> DH and I worry about our 16 year niece, who we treat as our granddaughter, driving to basketball tournaments within state, the one this weekend is five hours away.  BTW, we convinced my DSIL and DBIL it was a bad idea on the five hour trip.  We just had visions of her being exhausted after the tournament ends on Sunday and having to drive back in the dark through Dallas and Houston traffic. She is a good driver, but not that experienced.  Now the other parent is driving a van with the girls and their family in one vehicle.  Whew.  Thank goodness usually DSIL or DBIL can be with her for those long trips.  This one just didn't work out.  If we had known before the hotel was solidly booked we would have gone with her.



I'm generally a pretty calm person.  He's ok & that's the most important thing. Cars can be replaced.  I'm not happy about it but it's not like he was being reckless or showing off.  It was just inexperience behind the wheel.  He's such a good kid & has never given us a lick of trouble.  I call him my stepford child.        Can't really stay mad at a kid like that.


----------



## sleepydog25

One last check-in before heading off to the World later this afternoon!  I've got things set at work for the person sitting in my seat for the next week, and *Luv* is packing while I work the last few hours before hitting the road.  We'll get to Brunswick, GA, later tonight, then onto Disney Saturday morning. Safe travels to all who will be heading that way, as well, and can't wait to meet some of you on the 5th!


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> One last check-in before heading off to the World later this afternoon!  I've got things set at work for the person sitting in my seat for the next week, and *Luv* is packing while I work the last few hours before hitting the road.  We'll get to Brunswick, GA, later tonight, then onto Disney Saturday morning. Safe travels to all who will be heading that way, as well, and can't wait to meet some of you on the 5th!



Have a great trip!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> One last check-in before heading off to the World later this afternoon!  I've got things set at work for the person sitting in my seat for the next week, and *Luv* is packing while I work the last few hours before hitting the road.  We'll get to Brunswick, GA, later tonight, then onto Disney Saturday morning. Safe travels to all who will be heading that way, as well, and can't wait to meet some of you on the 5th!



Safe travels and have a great trip Sleepy and Luv!


----------



## Flossbolna

sleepydog25 said:


> One last check-in before heading off to the World later this afternoon!  I've got things set at work for the person sitting in my seat for the next week, and *Luv* is packing while I work the last few hours before hitting the road.  We'll get to Brunswick, GA, later tonight, then onto Disney Saturday morning. Safe travels to all who will be heading that way, as well, and can't wait to meet some of you on the 5th!



Have a safe trip and lots of fun at WDW with the other Groupies!


----------



## Granny

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> The pool work was moving along.  They had the posts set for another cabana (just off the VWL bend) and I did not notice this before, but the tops of the cabanas have brown corrugated steel with the "Boulder Ridge" name and mountain logo on them.



That makes the cabanas better themed than the refurbed rooms at VWL!!! 




sleepydog25 said:


> One last check-in before heading off to the World later this afternoon!  I've got things set at work for the person sitting in my seat for the next week, and *Luv* is packing while I work the last few hours before hitting the road.  We'll get to Brunswick, GA, later tonight, then onto Disney Saturday morning. Safe travels to all who will be heading that way, as well, and can't wait to meet some of you on the 5th!



*Sleepy*...Godspeed for your travels and see you in a week!


----------



## ArielSRL

Dizny Dad said:


> The real kicker is the increase in the insurance premium until the next fender bender


Tell me about it. I'm no teenager (43 to be exact) and had an accident last April where my SUV flipped and was totalled. They claim it was my fault, which maybe technically it was as I was turning left while someone was coming straight, but the light had turned red (he didn't see me turning and gunned it to make it through the light), so it probably should've been classified as no fault, but whatever. To make a short story long, my insurance premium went up 50%. Rough on the old pocketbook....

Oh, and I remember that my younger brother got kicked off our family insurance when we were in college, but its because the doofus got TWO DUIs. Glad he learned his lesson early on before he hurt anyone, but geez, I really thought he was smarter than that.



sleepydog25 said:


> We'll get to Brunswick, GA, later tonight


Wave if you go anywhere near Gwinnett County on the way down! And have a great trip!


----------



## bobbiwoz

sleepydog25 said:


> One last check-in before heading off to the World later this afternoon!  I've got things set at work for the person sitting in my seat for the next week, and *Luv* is packing while I work the last few hours before hitting the road.  We'll get to Brunswick, GA, later tonight, then onto Disney Saturday morning. Safe travels to all who will be heading that way, as well, and can't wait to meet some of you on the 5th!


Good morning!  Hope your room is ready at check in!


----------



## jimmytammy

Have a great trip *Sleepy *and *Luv*!!  Safe travels

*Julie, *so glad your DS is OK!!  Its a scary thing for sure when we send our young ones out into the world, then to put them behind the wheel, tell them be careful, only to have someone else not be careful.  God had His hands on your DS for sure.  On a lighter note, Capt. D(Casey, our DS)had a bad wreck where someone plowed him on the drivers side.  It totaled his Chevy S10 truck and had to be towed as the wheel was bent badly, and his door wouldn't open.  1st, I was glad he wasn't hurt, though he did feel some pain for a few days.  Like you say, the car can be replaced, the people can't.  So Mom tells me as we are going to meet him where tow truck is dropping him off, don't get mad or start being judgy on him.  As I said, relief hit me 1st since he was fine.  So I get walk up to him and in my best John Candy voice, I say In Planes, Trains and Automobiles fashion, " thats not bad, we can buff that out" and he just smiles

*Ariel*, Gwinnett Co. huh, you by chance aren't a Braves fan are you?  We drive through there on 20 OTW to see the Braves a few times each season.  We stay in Alpharetta to keep out of the Atlanta mess as best as possible


----------



## Corinne

Have fun Sleepy & Luv!!!


----------



## ErinC

Julie, sorry about the wreck. So glad he is okay. Can totally relate to teenage wrecks. DD (almost 21 now) has been a magnet for car issues. When she turned 15, she got her permit and 4 days later (on my 40th Birthday) she ran a stop sign and hit a brand new Nissan Rogue. It was the 1st time that she had driven "her" car. We own a body shop and DH had bought her car wrecked and had spent the last few months before her birthday repairing it when he was slow at the shop. So, right back to the body shop it went. When she turned 16, DH was adamant that she get a job, which she did at Chick-fil-A. Her second day of work, someone decided they didn't want to wait in the drive thru and pulled out of line sideswiping my daughter. It was not her fault, but she was so upset about it. Back to the body shop it went. She has been hit 3 times in the parking lot of her college campus (never her fault), only one of those students even left a note. Every time she comes home from school for a break, the car usually spends a few days at the body shop!  The worst was last year when she was driving back to college in Arkansas 6 hours from us, but still 2 hours from campus. A semi lost a tire and she hit it. Tore up much of the underside pieces of her car. She was on the side of the rode in nowhereville Arkansas bawling her eyes out to her daddy on the phone. Talk about feeling helpless as a parent. Some Good Samaritan stopped in his church clothes and somehow tied up the loose pieces with an electric extension cord so she could limp back to campus. DH and I had to travel to Arkansas a few weeks later so he could crawl underneath the car and strip out all the loose protective pieces and order all new ones for her car so that he could fix it again over thanksgiving! It really is a family joke now. That poor car! Thankfully DD 17'so far is having much better luck. Praying it stays that way! 
   Tried to get on the member website this morning, it's not working. Monday is my 11 month window for Easter and our spring break next year. Gonna go ahead and book a one bedroom for VWL and may change later at the 7 month window. the peak points requirements are a killer. Really need a 2 bedroom but can't stand the thought of using that many points at one time. It's sort of a senior trip for DD17. I may end up getting them their own studio and getting us a studio instead. Not sure how much cheaper I would come out that way. I guess I need to go study some points charts.


----------



## PatMcDuck

Thanks for welcome, I am a wandering BCV owner.  (have not stayed there on 10 years or something).  We "only" have 200 points, and I have been using them at VGC, BLT, etc.  We have stayed at WLV (and WL) several times over the years.  My future DiL is on this trip, and fell in love with WL 3 years ago.  It is our pleasure to share a CC 2BR with them for part of our trip in October.  They arrive in the mid afternoon, and we decided no parks that day, just enjoy WL and CC.  I think that will be easy.

Looking forward to reading some reports in July from the first bunch who stay at CC.


----------



## tea pot

Hello Groupies 
Hope all is well 
Just stopped in to say that I'm so excited to be seeing
all of you at the groupie meet next week! 
Its been too long since Mr teapot(aka the Big Guy)
 and I have been able to attended one.
We'll be checking in at our happy place (now called Boulder Ridge )
 on the 4th and an early check out on the 6th.
Can't wait !


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

So as usually happens once family arrived things got busy and no more posting during the trip but I do have a few pictures I took on my phone.  On Friday after the 5K race we rested a bit from the early 3:30 am alarm and later had lunch at GF.  I had booked a FP for Frozen over at Epcot late afternoon so what did I suggest for the free time before that?  Monorail from GF to MK and boat to VWL of course!

Right away when leaving the boat dock at WL we noticed the new branch of board walk heading off towards the northern cabins.  They will have a nice, short walk over to the boats......and a very long walk to the buses!  That got me to thinking about what my request would be should we ever end up booking a cabin.  There should be some decent to good firework views from those cabins but some are going to be pretty remote.  Of course the southern cabins won't have the fireworks views and some may be closer to FW than WL () but for the moment that is where I'd choose for my request - it's the section that feels like "home" at WL.  As there's no trip planned for the cabins at the moment I have time to think and see pictures and change my mind.  

We walked over to see Geyser Point - setting aside my wish for what was there before - both my cousin and I liked the building.  This was perhaps around 2:30 and most of the available seating was at the bar though - it's woefully lacking the general comfy seating IMO.  Oh - and the little tables out on the sidewalk by the lake were empty and in the full blazing sun.  I remain a little confused over the design in that climate but it is a beautiful building and of course a nice view of Bay Lake.  Here's a few pictures from the walk around.  

Some of the larger trees that have been planted.  I'm glad things grow well in FL!






Looking towards the line of south cabins and some of that new grass.....





















Looking towards the cabins and the new pergola entry to them:






Back over by the main pool looking up towards the south wing:






And from inside everything is still blocked off:






At this point we walked thru the gift shop and I found my other reason for visiting - the Magic Bar!!!!  Yay!!!    These are in a little display case at the end of the check out counter in the middle of the store - right next to where they have the DVD's for check out.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

After purchasing my magic bar (which the CM shared always sells out!) we walked over to VWL and hopped in an elevator up to the 4th floor.  There I had to wait for several minutes to view out the more northern window as a housekeeping CM also was very interested in the work.    Eventually another housekeeper came and he went off to help and I took the following pictures.  It was a definite hive of activity going on!  I'd say they are pushing to get things finished up.  They were working on the "cabana" roofing and landscape irrigation as well as some planting:











In this picture you see the work on the tin roof of the "cabanas" I guess and past that some of the landscaping that has already been put in:






The restrooms are going to be in the small building going in towards the northwest side of the pool (zooming on the phone lost quite a bit of quality) - or at least there's a mens room    You also see some trees waiting to be planted around the pool:






And looking towards the rock wall and cabins:






It appears there's going to be 5 or so sluices with water running down them.  I shall not be sitting on that side unless Disney does something unusual and provides a good amount of umbrellas - instead I'll be trying to edge into whatever shade the little tiny trees might provide on the west side.  And past the "rock" formation you can see the pergola entry for the cabins:
















My last picture at VWL.  The crumpled looking poster in the elevator proclaiming you are at Boulder Ridge.  I think they wrapped it around a boulder and rolled it down the hill before putting it up .........






We then took a couple of minutes for a quick game of checkers and then headed to the bus stop for Epcot!


----------



## horselover

"My last picture at VWL. The crumpled looking poster in the elevator proclaiming you are at Boulder Ridge. I think they wrapped it around a boulder and rolled it down the hill before putting it up".........

Kathy I'm dying!     Too funny! Thanks for the pictures.  I'm sorry my judgment is in on the pool.  I hate it.


----------



## ErinC

Why does the pool have that design? I would have thought curving edges and less of a boxy look would have matched the area much better. I love the look of the main pool, why wouldn't they make it match? 

Kathy thanks for sharing the pics. I'm with you on the magic cookie bars. Love those things. I found the recipe and I make them occasionally. Glad to know they are still around even though roaring forks is not open.


----------



## Strikan

So we officially are now DVC members having bought our first points ever at CCV.  We even have a first trip booked for next year. Very excited.  Thanks for all the advice from people on this thread and the DVC boards generally. It was so helpful.


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Did anyone see Humphrey's photos of the windoors? I'm thinking they must be in the grand villas because they appear wider that the regular sliding door. These fold open to make a wall open up to the outside. It looks pretty neat. 

Horselover sorry to hear about DS. Glad he is ok. I had a client's daughter get in two back to back accidents shortly after getting her accident. And by back to back I mean left the scene of the first and got into another. 



Dizny Dad said:


> Sometime yes, sometimes no.  The real kicker is the increase in the insurance premium until the next fender bender, when they drop your kid from the family policy and refuse to entertainm a separate one for them.  Then it is the adventure in high risk insurance you get to experience.  Our DD was rear-ended and the other guy was cited, but the insurance company still increased the premium.  Because they can.  I wish my business had the same casual abilities to raise prices anytime to maintain profit margin.  Ever notice your insurance person never drives a car of lesser value than yours?  (Wow, this must be the p*ss and vinegar running out of me this morning.  Good Thing.  I want to be all calmed down when I get home from work for DiznyDi.)  Sorry if I have offended any of our wonderful insurance representatives out there.  I owe you a beverage at GP.  See you there.



Yay I win a free beverage!  Although While I somewhat disagree with you, I'm not offended. I think you are confusing insurance agents with company executives. I have several teenage drivers with nicer cars than I have. Plus we don't determine when the company raises rates and many agents are negatively affected compensation wise when their claim ratios are too high. Of course this doesn't make the fact that rates go up all the time any better.


----------



## momtwoboys

I have a question for all the Groupies since this applies to my next trip. We always have been doing our annual WDW family trip in Spring..since our May 1997 honeymoon. We used to do first week of May for many many years. Then moved it to 3rd week of April when the boys got older. We just got back from our April trip with youngest son, as our oldest is now a Freshman in College. We were toying with the idea of trying Feb vacation but wonder if that is a mistake? Weather too iffy?  We plan on next april using a 5 day hopper, and resort time. Dates tentative are April 13-20th and can book that May 13th. Would Feb 17-25th be a bad choice to try for a winter getaway? Sorry for the longwinded post. Nice folks on this thread, and I figured I could get your opinions! Thanks,

Jenny


----------



## jimmytammy

*momtwoboys*
We went a couple yrs back in Feb late.  We went to Daytona qualifying race which seems like around the 22nd.  Stayed at WDW.  Crowds were not bad, weather was nice.  We have also been many times in early March and I don't recall a time of weather being even remotely cool.  Seems like Dec and Jan are when temps can be iffy.  So, I think you are relatively safe


----------



## momtwoboys

jimmytammy said:


> *momtwoboys*





jimmytammy said:


> *momtwoboys*
> We went a couple yrs back in Feb late.  We went to Daytona qualifying race which seems like around the 22nd.  Stayed at WDW.  Crowds were not bad, weather was nice.  We have also been many times in early March and I don't recall a time of weather being even remotely cool.  Seems like Dec and Jan are when temps can be iffy.  So, I think you are relatively safe


thanks! Just guess depends on if we want to try a new month or stick with Spring in April.


----------



## sleepydog25

momtwoboys said:


> I have a question for all the Groupies since this applies to my next trip. We always have been doing our annual WDW family trip in Spring..since our May 1997 honeymoon. We used to do first week of May for many many years. Then moved it to 3rd week of April when the boys got older. We just got back from our April trip with youngest son, as our oldest is now a Freshman in College. We were toying with the idea of trying Feb vacation but wonder if that is a mistake? Weather too iffy?  We plan on next april using a 5 day hopper, and resort time. Dates tentative are April 13-20th and can book that May 13th. Would Feb 17-25th be a bad choice to try for a winter getaway? Sorry for the longwinded post. Nice folks on this thread, and I figured I could get your opinions! Thanks,
> 
> Jenny


Well, *Jenny*, your instincts about the weather are correct--it can be iffy, though it's usually pretty good.  Cooler mornings and evenings for sure, and pleasant days as long as a front hasn't come in with cooler temps and rain.  One thing to keep in mind, however, is I believe those dates in February encompass the Princess Half Marathon weekend, so it will be busier than you might expect. We did the half in 2016, and we experienced full parks most days, though if you arrive when they first open, each park was very uncrowded. Race day dawned very chilly which was fine for running. A couple of days we had to wear pullover tops/jackets during the day. Overall, the weather is simply more inconsistent than, say, May-September. 

VACATION NEWS: We drove to Brunswick, GA, Friday evening, and except for getting through Charlotte, the drive was uneventful--had to tack on an extra 35-40 minutes due to traffic.   Still, that room was clean (La Quinta) and right next to a Starbucks (375 steps to be exact) which is why we always stop there. We slept in a little, and hit the road at 8:15 yesterday.  At 8:30, we received a text that our room "wasn't quite ready," and we laughed that was an unnecessary post since the room wouldn't be ready until 4 or so anyway.  Around 10, we get a text that said "your room is ready." Holy Mackinoly! Humorously, we were annoyed that we had slept in since our room was ready early. For those interested in such things, we had done an online check-in (just as we had in 2016 for the race), and both times we got superb rooms. In '16, we got one of the lake side, fifth floor rooms and it was lovely. This time? We're on the bus stop side. . .and are in one of the corner rooms! We have a huge living area with a larger dining table and four chairs, along with a separate balcony (uncovered). The bedroom has the vaulted ceiling we love so much and another balcony (covered). It's steps away from the elevators which, though not a huge deal for us, is very convenient. It's an awesome 1BR--they're still giving out the "Under Construction" pins, too. In both instances, for online check-in, we've requested "high floor and close to elevator." We're two for two!

We hit three parks yesterday: MK to start (of course), followed by DHS, and ending up in Epcot. Apparently, yesterday was Dapper Dan day, so MK was a bit of a madhouse. Tons and tons of people dressed in turn of the century/early 20th century garb. It was hot, so they must have been burning up. We didn't have FPs, and in fact hadn't originally planned to start there but our room being ready changed things; therefore, we only did Carousel of Progress. No wait there. Everything else was packed--even People Mover had a huge line! We shopped a bit, grabbed lunch at Pecos Bill, and headed to DHS to do RnR, HM, and ST. The park was much less crowded, and with our FPs, we were on and off each ride within 15 minutes. A bit more shopping, then off to Epcot we went. Our original plan had been to do Tutto Gusto for lunch but we changed that to dinner. We had a good 15-minute wait to get seated there as it was dinner time with the Flower & Garden show in full swing. Meal was good, if a bit noisy, and we opted to call it a day without doing any rides.

Slept in this morning. Hit Territory Lounge for coffee and a scone before walking around to explore. I've not a lot to add to what others have said, but here is my take so far:
1) GP is lovely and will make a nice venue to catch EWP and partial Wishes. . .well, whatever the heck they call the fireworks now.
2) New theming in nicely done, admittedly. . .though as I constantly remind *Luv*, it comes at a cost of serenity and intimacy.
3) GP chair cushions are already showing dinginess and stains. At some point, I suspect they'll switch to medium to dark cushions.
4) The cabins go on forever. We walked a little way down the paved path until we got to the little dirt path that leads to the currently non-existent nature trail. We walked down to the gate and peeked through. Still cabins. In fact, the last cabin was well past where one used to turn up the nature trail to hook up to the paved path. Looking back to the Lodge, that's going to be a long haul for anyone wishing to get coffee or drinks. Yowser. And it looks naked. I believe a parking lot is going up right near where we stood at the gate, so until the shrubbery and trees grow in, that entire area is going to look a bit antiseptic "They paved paradise and put up a parking lot"
5) The music IS playing louder than I remember. That's not an issue for me, and I wonder if it isn't to help mask the ongoing construction noise just a little.
6) Speaking of construction, they still have a lo-o-o-ng way to go it appears to me. They're just two and a half months away from opening rooms and cabins, and while I won't say they won't be done, there is still a lot of dirt, dead space, torn up areas, and construction going on. We noticed workers today (Sunday) which is a break from our last trip when no one could be seen on the weekends. I know they won't open up all the rooms/cabins to inventory right away, so I'm guessing they'll still be working on the remaining rooms and cabins. . .which would give me pause to stay in a CC suite if I had the desire to do so.
7) So far, we're loving being here, and the smells, the boat ride, the music, and the lobby all remain largely unchanged; thus, we feel relaxed and fortunate to call VWL home.

Off to do brunch at CA Grill.  Later, Groupies!


----------



## wdrl

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> Did anyone see Humphrey's photos of the windoors? I'm thinking they must be in the grand villas because they appear wider that the regular sliding door. These fold open to make a wall open up to the outside. It looks pretty neat.


Those Windoors in Humphrey's photo do not belong to a Grand Villa.  The four Grand Villas at Copper Creek are all on the endcap of the South Wing and that Indian geometric design that can be seen below the villa only appears on the sides of the Lodge Wing. 

My guess is that the Windoors are being installed on the Handicap Accessible villas.  At the Polynesian Villas & Bungalows, the HA studios have hinged swinging balcony doors while the non-HA studios have sliding doors.  I suspect the same might be happening at CCV, where Disney is installing the hinged balcony doors on the HA villas so that guests have easier access to the balcony.


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> Well, *Jenny*, your instincts about the weather are correct--it can be iffy, though it's usually pretty good.  Cooler mornings and evenings for sure, and pleasant days as long as a front hasn't come in with cooler temps and rain.  One thing to keep in mind, however, is I believe those dates in February encompass the Princess Half Marathon weekend, so it will be busier than you might expect. We did the half in 2016, and we experienced full parks most days, though if you arrive when they first open, each park was very uncrowded. Race day dawned very chilly which was fine for running. A couple of days we had to wear pullover tops/jackets during the day. Overall, the weather is simply more inconsistent than, say, May-September.
> 
> VACATION NEWS: We drove to Brunswick, GA, Friday evening, and except for getting through Charlotte, the drive was uneventful--had to tack on an extra 35-40 minutes due to traffic.   Still, that room was clean (La Quinta) and right next to a Starbucks (375 steps to be exact) which is why we always stop there. We slept in a little, and hit the road at 8:15 yesterday.  At 8:30, we received a text that our room "wasn't quite ready," and we laughed that was an unnecessary post since the room wouldn't be ready until 4 or so anyway.  Around 10, we get a text that said "your room is ready." Holy Mackinoly! Humorously, we were annoyed that we had slept in since our room was ready early. For those interested in such things, we had done an online check-in (just as we had in 2016 for the race), and both times we got superb rooms. In '16, we got one of the lake side, fifth floor rooms and it was lovely. This time? We're on the bus stop side. . .and are in one of the corner rooms! We have a huge living area with a larger dining table and four chairs, along with a separate balcony (uncovered). The bedroom has the vaulted ceiling we love so much and another balcony (covered). It's steps away from the elevators which, though not a huge deal for us, is very convenient. It's an awesome 1BR--they're still giving out the "Under Construction" pins, too. In both instances, for online check-in, we've requested "high floor and close to elevator." We're two for two!
> 
> We hit three parks yesterday: MK to start (of course), followed by DHS, and ending up in Epcot. Apparently, yesterday was Dapper Dan day, so MK was a bit of a madhouse. Tons and tons of people dressed in turn of the century/early 20th century garb. It was hot, so they must have been burning up. We didn't have FPs, and in fact hadn't originally planned to start there but our room being ready changed things; therefore, we only did Carousel of Progress. No wait there. Everything else was packed--even People Mover had a huge line! We shopped a bit, grabbed lunch at Pecos Bill, and headed to DHS to do RnR, HM, and ST. The park was much less crowded, and with our FPs, we were on and off each ride within 15 minutes. A bit more shopping, then off to Epcot we went. Our original plan had been to do Tutto Gusto for lunch but we changed that to dinner. We had a good 15-minute wait to get seated there as it was dinner time with the Flower & Garden show in full swing. Meal was good, if a bit noisy, and we opted to call it a day without doing any rides.
> 
> Slept in this morning. Hit Territory Lounge for coffee and a scone before walking around to explore. I've not a lot to add to what others have said, but here is my take so far:
> 1) GP is lovely and will make a nice venue to catch EWP and partial Wishes. . .well, whatever the heck they call the fireworks now.
> 2) New theming in nicely done, admittedly. . .though as I constantly remind *Luv*, it comes at a cost of serenity and intimacy.
> 3) GP chair cushions are already showing dinginess and stains. At some point, I suspect they'll switch to medium to dark cushions.
> 4) The cabins go on forever. We walked a little way down the paved path until we got to the little dirt path that leads to the currently non-existent nature trail. We walked down to the gate and peeked through. Still cabins. In fact, the last cabin was well past where one used to turn up the nature trail to hook up to the paved path. Looking back to the Lodge, that's going to be a long haul for anyone wishing to get coffee or drinks. Yowser. And it looks naked. I believe a parking lot is going up right near where we stood at the gate, so until the shrubbery and trees grow in, that entire area is going to look a bit antiseptic "They paved paradise and put up a parking lot"
> 5) The music IS playing louder than I remember. That's not an issue for me, and I wonder if it isn't to help mask the ongoing construction noise just a little.
> 6) Speaking of construction, they still have a lo-o-o-ng way to go it appears to me. They're just two and a half months away from opening rooms and cabins, and while I won't say they won't be done, there is still a lot of dirt, dead space, torn up areas, and construction going on. We noticed workers today (Sunday) which is a break from our last trip when no one could be seen on the weekends. I know they won't open up all the rooms/cabins to inventory right away, so I'm guessing they'll still be working on the remaining rooms and cabins. . .which would give me pause to stay in a CC suite if I had the desire to do so.
> 7) So far, we're loving being here, and the smells, the boat ride, the music, and the lobby all remain largely unchanged; thus, we feel relaxed and fortunate to call VWL home.
> 
> *Off to do brunch at CA Grill. * Later, Groupies!



Let us know what you think!  I loved the brunch there during the March trip.  Had several mimosas but I rolled out of there.  OMG so much food!   Delicious though.


----------



## DenLo

I agree with sleepydog25 it will be a long walk to get to the lobby or even Geyser Point from the end cabins.  We stayed in the 2nd to the last studio on the 4th floor at VWL and when looking straight out we saw cabin #7, and that means there are an additional 7 cabins beyond the DVC building. However, their parking lot will be closest to their cabins so bring in food might work out.  Also we were told by Bell Services CMs that they are getting PARGO carts to take guests and their luggage to the cabins for those that need Bell Services whether they drive or not.

I think I would plan to eat out more using the car.   The BBQ pavilion will be next to the parking lot for those southern cabins, so that would be that far away from them.   Or you can think that you are just getting your exercise to offset all of those calories you ate at dinner.  Maybe BS will give you a ride back in a PARGO for a tip.


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

wdrl said:


> Those Windoors in Humphrey's photo do not belong to a Grand Villa.  The four Grand Villas at Copper Creek are all on the endcap of the South Wing and that Indian geometric design that can be seen below the villa only appears on the sides of the Lodge Wing.
> 
> My guess is that the Windoors are being installed on the Handicap Accessible villas.  At the Polynesian Villas & Bungalows, the HA studios have hinged swinging balcony doors while the non-HA studios have sliding doors.  I suspect the same might be happening at CCV, where Disney is installing the hinged balcony doors on the HA villas so that guests have easier access to the balcony.



Great! I haven't seen them at poly but that makes sense. They look great though.


----------



## rkstocke5609

momtwoboys said:


> I have a question for all the Groupies since this applies to my next trip. We always have been doing our annual WDW family trip in Spring..since our May 1997 honeymoon. We used to do first week of May for many many years. Then moved it to 3rd week of April when the boys got older. We just got back from our April trip with youngest son, as our oldest is now a Freshman in College. We were toying with the idea of trying Feb vacation but wonder if that is a mistake? Weather too iffy?  We plan on next april using a 5 day hopper, and resort time. Dates tentative are April 13-20th and can book that May 13th. Would Feb 17-25th be a bad choice to try for a winter getaway? Sorry for the longwinded post. Nice folks on this thread, and I figured I could get your opinions! Thanks,
> 
> Jenny


We have stayed in February (mid to late) and loved it.  You can get a day that might be too cool for the pool, but then to you don't get sweltering days at the park.  We liked it!


----------



## ArielSRL

jimmytammy said:


> *Ariel*, Gwinnett Co. huh, you by chance aren't a Braves fan are you? We drive through there on 20 OTW to see the Braves a few times each season. We stay in Alpharetta to keep out of the Atlanta mess as best as possible


Yes, I grew up on the Braves - Dad had it on TV every single night! And now my DH works for the local sports radio station, which in turn happens to be the Braves Radio Network! We get free tickets and access to the radio station's box quite often. Though, of course, now we have the new stadium so this year, our access may be less than it has been previously. We have tickets for July 4th, as his birthday is July 1st. Should be a fun time!



KAT4DISNEY said:


> so what did I suggest for the free time before that? Monorail from GF to MK and boat to VWL of course!






KAT4DISNEY said:


> Here's a few pictures from the walk around.


Thank you so much for posting those! I cannot wait to get there. 34 days!



KAT4DISNEY said:


> My last picture at VWL. The crumpled looking poster in the elevator proclaiming you are at Boulder Ridge. I think they wrapped it around a boulder and rolled it down the hill before putting it up .........


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ErinC said:


> Why does the pool have that design? I would have thought curving edges and less of a boxy look would have matched the area much better. I love the look of the main pool, why wouldn't they make it match?
> 
> Kathy thanks for sharing the pics. I'm with you on the magic cookie bars. Love those things. I found the recipe and I make them occasionally. Glad to know they are still around even though roaring forks is not open.



The "story" about the new pool is that it is an abandoned quarry.  Apparently those are geometric in shape.  And I grew up with a quarry "swimming pool" in the next town.  It looked nothing like that.  



momtwoboys said:


> I have a question for all the Groupies since this applies to my next trip. We always have been doing our annual WDW family trip in Spring..since our May 1997 honeymoon. We used to do first week of May for many many years. Then moved it to 3rd week of April when the boys got older. We just got back from our April trip with youngest son, as our oldest is now a Freshman in College. We were toying with the idea of trying Feb vacation but wonder if that is a mistake? Weather too iffy?  We plan on next april using a 5 day hopper, and resort time. Dates tentative are April 13-20th and can book that May 13th. Would Feb 17-25th be a bad choice to try for a winter getaway? Sorry for the longwinded post. Nice folks on this thread, and I figured I could get your opinions! Thanks,
> 
> Jenny



I've been several times in mid to late February.  The weather can be hit or miss - rain, cool, nice sunny.  Hard to predict but we always still had a good time.  Your April or May times would be more predictable for warm to hot weather but as I'm sure you've seen rain, humidity etc can also be a factor.  As Sleepy mentioned the Princess race is late Feb and can add some people to the parks.  There really is getting to be less and less slow park times so I wouldn't count much on that.  Might be nice to give it a try though and see if you like it better - the point charts are a bit lower I believe so that's a plus! 



sleepydog25 said:


> Off to do brunch at CA Grill.  Later, Groupies!



Glad you made it safely and look forward to hearing about the brunch.  I had booked a reservation for a week ago but then my cousin booked an early flight out and I decided to skip the breakfast and do lunch at Liberty Tree instead.  I have it booked again for October though! 



wdrl said:


> Those Windoors in Humphrey's photo do not belong to a Grand Villa.  The four Grand Villas at Copper Creek are all on the endcap of the South Wing and that Indian geometric design that can be seen below the villa only appears on the sides of the Lodge Wing.
> 
> My guess is that the Windoors are being installed on the Handicap Accessible villas.  At the Polynesian Villas & Bungalows, the HA studios have hinged swinging balcony doors while the non-HA studios have sliding doors.  I suspect the same might be happening at CCV, where Disney is installing the hinged balcony doors on the HA villas so that guests have easier access to the balcony.



That was my assumption on those pictures too - for the HA rooms.  VGF also has the swing out doors on the HA rooms as does at least one of the pool/garden BWV HA rooms that we stayed in.  I'm not recalling if the Boardwalk view did or not.


----------



## ArielSRL

sleepydog25 said:


> At 8:30, we received a text that our room "wasn't quite ready,"


Yeh, I haven't quite figured out what this is for. Is there a significance to the timing of the text? Like maybe it means the room will be ready in 1.5 hours? Eh, who knows. 



sleepydog25 said:


> Around 10, we get a text that said "your room is ready." Holy Mackinoly!


Whoo hoo!



sleepydog25 said:


> and are in one of the corner rooms! We have a huge living area with a larger dining table and four chairs, along with a separate balcony (uncovered). The bedroom has the vaulted ceiling we love so much and another balcony (covered). It's steps away from the elevators which, though not a huge deal for us, is very convenient. It's an awesome 1BR


Sounds lovely!



sleepydog25 said:


> "They paved paradise and put up a parking lot"






sleepydog25 said:


> 7) So far, we're loving being here, and the smells, the boat ride, the music, and the lobby all remain largely unchanged; thus, we feel relaxed and fortunate to call VWL home.






sleepydog25 said:


> Off to do brunch at CA Grill. Later, Groupies!


Enjoy!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> At 8:30, we received a text that our room "wasn't quite ready," and we laughed that was an unnecessary post since the room wouldn't be ready until 4 or so anyway.





ArielSRL said:


> Yeh, I haven't quite figured out what this is for. Is there a significance to the timing of the text? Like maybe it means the room will be ready in 1.5 hours? Eh, who knows.



I've gotten those a couple of times and kind of feel like they come if the room isn't ready by the time you say you'll arrive?  Haven't really paid too close of attention though.


----------



## ArielSRL

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I've gotten those a couple of times and kind of feel like they come if the room isn't ready by the time you say you'll arrive?  Haven't really paid too close of attention though.


That could very well be it.


----------



## momtwoboys

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The "story" about the new pool is that it is an abandoned quarry.  Apparently those are geometric in shape.  And I grew up with a quarry "swimming pool" in the next town.  It looked nothing like that.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been several times in mid to late February.  The weather can be hit or miss - rain, cool, nice sunny.  Hard to predict but we always still had a good time.  Your April or May times would be more predictable for warm to hot weather but as I'm sure you've seen rain, humidity etc can also be a factor.  As Sleepy mentioned the Princess race is late Feb and can add some people to the parks.  There really is getting to be less and less slow park times so I wouldn't count much on that.  Might be nice to give it a try though and see if you like it better - the point charts are a bit lower I believe so that's a plus!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you made it safely and look forward to hearing about the brunch.  I had booked a reservation for a week ago but then my cousin booked an early flight out and I decided to skip the breakfast and do lunch at Liberty Tree instead.  I have it booked again for October though!
> 
> 
> 
> That was my assumption on those pictures too - for the HA rooms.  VGF also has the swing out doors on the HA rooms as does at least one of the pool/garden BWV HA rooms that we stayed in.  I'm not recalling if the Boardwalk view did or not.


Same exact points for 7 nights...127! April or Feb 7 nights. We are used to seeing Epcot and the WORLD all in bloom, wondering if the appearance will seem less colorful. Guess I need to decide soon, either book now for Feb or wait till Mat 13th to book for April. Thanks for any an all input!


----------



## twinklebug

momtwoboys said:


> Same exact points for 7 nights...127! April or Feb 7 nights. We are used to seeing Epcot and the WORLD all in bloom, wondering if the appearance will seem less colorful. Guess I need to decide soon, either book now for Feb or wait till Mat 13th to book for April. Thanks for any an all input!


The way I see it:

February:
Pros: Cooler weather, potentially lower crowds
Cons: Flu season (we always catch something when traveling at this time.) Some trees are still naked in Feb.​April:
Pros: Warmer weather, flowers are in full bloom, trees have their leaves back
Cons: almost guaranteed crowds, and sometimes VERY warm weather which makes crowds cranky. (just be prepared, and drink lots of H2O)​Both times are great, just weigh out what works best for you.


----------



## momtwoboys

twinklebug said:


> The way I see it:
> 
> February:
> Pros: Cooler weather, potentially lower crowds
> Cons: Flu season (we always catch something when traveling at this time.) Some trees are still naked in Feb.​April:
> Pros: Warmer weather, flowers are in full bloom, trees have their leaves back
> Cons: almost guaranteed crowds, and sometimes VERY warm weather which makes crowds cranky. (just be prepared, and drink lots of H2O)​Both times are great, just weigh out what works best for you.


thanks! the feb vacation crowds around presidents day with the race may make the crowds iffy. We will stick with April because we love the warm weather and its usually not extreme heat and humidity. Thanks!


----------



## ErinC

momtwoboys said:


> I have a question for all the Groupies since this applies to my next trip. We always have been doing our annual WDW family trip in Spring..since our May 1997 honeymoon. We used to do first week of May for many many years. Then moved it to 3rd week of April when the boys got older. We just got back from our April trip with youngest son, as our oldest is now a Freshman in College. We were toying with the idea of trying Feb vacation but wonder if that is a mistake? Weather too iffy?  We plan on next april using a 5 day hopper, and resort time. Dates tentative are April 13-20th and can book that May 13th. Would Feb 17-25th be a bad choice to try for a winter getaway? Sorry for the longwinded post. Nice folks on this thread, and I figured I could get your opinions! Thanks,
> 
> Jenny



Looking at the calendar, I would say that you will have some kids out for President's Day in February which will add to the crowds. Mardi Gras is the week before (at least not the same as President's Day next year). When they are the same week it is really crowded. Your April week would be after Easter and most spring breaks, so I'd say it will be less busy than the February week. Our couple of days in April this year were absolutely perfect weather, but I do remember one spring break in April that we about froze to death. You will for sure get some cool days in February. Any week at Disney World is better than a week at home, so you can't go wrong either way!


----------



## momtwoboys

ErinC said:


> Looking at the calendar, I would say that you will have some kids out for President's Day in February which will add to the crowds. Mardi Gras is the week before (at least not the same as President's Day next year). When they are the same week it is really crowded. Your April week would be after Easter and most spring breaks, so I'd say it will be less busy than the February week. Our couple of days in April this year were absolutely perfect weather, but I do remember one spring break in April that we about froze to death. You will for sure get some cool days in February. Any week at Disney World is better than a week at home, so you can't go wrong either way!


last year april 2016's trip was pretty damn chilly!


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I've gotten those a couple of times and kind of feel like they come if the room isn't ready by the time you say you'll arrive?  Haven't really paid too close of attention though.


Perhaps. *Luv* now says she may have put an early-ish arrival time down on the online checkin. Does make sense.

As for the brunch, we enjoyed it a lot. Worth $80? Hmmm, that's a close call. We have TIW, so that ameliorated the cost quite a bit. And, if you can eat a lot, then certainly it's worth the price as you can essentially eat as much as you want of some darn good food. We had a few mimosas (part of the price) and split one huge Bloody Mary that was $15; however, it came with a huge slice of maple candied bacon, chorizo, peperoncino, pickled jicama, celery, and olives (you have a fixings bar). Very good. The self-serve bar has sushi (which I found a bit bland but *Luv* enjoyed--and she loves her sushi), charcuterie, cheeses (the bleu was exceptional), pickled items (the ramps were wonderful), fregola salad, and other items including the pastry bar (notably gluten-free cranberry scones, cheddar biscuits, and sticky pecan rolls--the latter was the best).  The other two were just average. For entrees, *Chris* split hers between the eggs bennie and the shrimp and grits.  I had the hanger steak with two over easy eggs and potatoes. The lobster eggs bennie was good but the egg under done, sadly. Plus, it came on a small plate and ran over the sides when cut into. Lobster was perfectly poached. Shrimp and grits were tasty, but the tomato broth was very soupy, so it was more as though you were eating a cioppino with grits in it. Still, very tasty. My steak had a chimichurri sauce that was excellent, and the sear on the meat was also nicely done. However, the meat ranged from medium-well to rare--I ordered medium rare. Potatoes were expertly done (little half reds and Yukons), and eggs were cooked perfectly, though lacking salt or pepper. Service was mostly very good. Early on it was exceptional; midway through our server disappeared for long stretches of time (but we did have food and drinks, so no big deal). She ended on a high note. I think we'll likely do it again, but perhaps not when we go again in July.

Our plan for the afternoon was to go back to MK for FPs; however, tucked under the door to our room we found a large envelope with a lithograph of the Poly and a note saying that if we took a tour of the Poly show rooms at SSR, we'd get a $100 gift card. We called and said we'd love to tour! After a few minutes discussion, we learned the fine print on the letter mentioned you couldn't already be DVC members; HOWEVER, the agent said he'd ask the manager if we couldn't get the card since we DID get a letter, even if by accident. Five minutes later, he informed us that they would honor the deal since we did have the letter in our possession. Twenty minutes later they picked us up outside the main lobby. We met a very nice agent, Tony, who was willing to let us do the tour quickly, but we were genuinely interested in hearing what they had to say. We listened a few minutes, then toured the CC rooms. We also toured the Poly model, though we saw those at the Poly back in '16. And, as long as we were there, we opted to look at the Aulani rooms.

The CC rooms were as they appear in the numerous pictures and videos we've seen. They are a bit nicer in person, and the storage is excellent. The counter tops in the bathrooms were very pretty, and why they didn't put them in the kitchen is a mystery. The dressers didn't appear well-made, as the drawers already wobble as if they put cheap metal sliders on them. The cabinets are still a mismatch and a puzzling stylistic choice. The multi-color/wood dresser in the studio actually looked better than the regular ones in the 1BR. The lighted makeup mirror is a nice touch, too. In the 1BR, there is a steel beam running along ceiling line in the kitchen/living area that gives the room a more rustic look. Liked it. And I will also report that the pocket door where the washer/dryer is located does close unlike pictures that showed otherwise. Further, the tub isn't jetted, but it does have bubbles! There are tiny holes throughout the bottom of the tub and an aerator on the side of the tub. There is great potential here, but again, some of the choices they made simply seem to have been made to go cheap. On the other hand, the Aulani rooms were stunning.  Gorgeous.  Lovely detailing and theming. Rich woods. Cabinets that match not only the theme but also each other. Wow. I might actually buy at CC if they looked like Aulani rooms, seriously. Somewhere after Aulani and before Poly, the decision was apparently made to go with cheaper materials for new builds and refurbs.  What a shame.  We honestly discussed our options but wound up not buying anything since we don't believe the quality of the CC workmanship is as good as it should be, plus given a couple of years, we don't think the availability will be an issue except during the holidays. We left after about an hour and 15 minutes of no pressure from Tony and were not only given our $100 gift card but three FPs each, as well. 

We had them drive us to Disney Springs where we ate at Paradiso 37, then headed back to the room (Disney Springs looks way different than the last time I was there in Feb of '16!).  Not a single park today, and we had such a fun time! Tomorrow will hopefully bring another day of great adventure!


----------



## bobbiwoz

momtwoboys said:


> I have a question for all the Groupies since this applies to my next trip. We always have been doing our annual WDW family trip in Spring..since our May 1997 honeymoon. We used to do first week of May for many many years. Then moved it to 3rd week of April when the boys got older. We just got back from our April trip with youngest son, as our oldest is now a Freshman in College. We were toying with the idea of trying Feb vacation but wonder if that is a mistake? Weather too iffy?  We plan on next april using a 5 day hopper, and resort time. Dates tentative are April 13-20th and can book that May 13th. Would Feb 17-25th be a bad choice to try for a winter getaway? Sorry for the longwinded post. Nice folks on this thread, and I figured I could get your opinions! Thanks,
> 
> Jenny


I would pick a trip when the Flower And Garden Festival is on, so I would pick April!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday @franandaj !!!!!
Hope you have a wonderful day!*​


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday franandaj!!!

Leave tomorrow afternoon.  Can't wait!!!


----------



## franandaj

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Birthday @franandaj !!!!!
> Hope you have a wonderful day!*​



Thank you KAT4DISNEY!   I haven't been on this thread in years!


----------



## franandaj

twokats said:


> Happy Birthday franandaj!!!
> 
> Leave tomorrow afternoon.  Can't wait!!!



Thank you too twokats!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday franandaj!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Wishing franandaj a very Happy Birthday!*


----------



## TCRAIG

Granny said:


> That makes the cabanas better themed than the refurbed rooms at VWL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sleepy*...Godspeed for your travels and see you in a week!


So Groupies - when and where for the May get togethers?  We'll be at WDW May 4-13 (Tricia and Jerry) - looking forward to meeting up with everyone!


----------



## Dizny Dad

sleepydog25 said:


> . . . . . so that _ameliorated_ the cost quite a bit. . . . . !



Whoa . . be careful *Sleepy* . . . somebody may get hurt .  . we re all just Groupies here, plus the thread isn't large enough for those $10 words.


----------



## sleepydog25

TCRAIG said:


> So Groupies - when and where for the May get togethers?  We'll be at WDW May 4-13 (Tricia and Jerry) - looking forward to meeting up with everyone!


The first one is 5 May sometime after dinner.  We have an AP reservation at 5:30, so doubt we'll make it to TOWL before 7:30-7:45. I'm sure others will be there earlier. I believe the plan is to meet and chat before enjoying Wishes right there in TOWL. Look forward to meeting you!

Another quick check-in from the World! Weather has been above average warm, but not unbearable given it's been breezy. Expecting rain tomorrow and Friday. Made it to rope drop at AK this morning and rode EE three times in less than 15 minutes. We hit Starbucks to people watch before coming back to the room. We've been making a conscious effort to not be so commando this trip, and we feel so relaxed.  It helps we're here an entire week. When we got back, we discovered that a concierge now exists in the VWL lobby. His name is Kirk, and his hours are 7-3 with a break for lunch around noon. He has access to the entire system via Sturdy Branches computer, so he can work with you on ADRs, FPs, et.al.  He even said he could check you in upon arrival! Now, we love walking into the main lobby first thing; however, it's nice to know that currently there is another option.

Finally, *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, FRANANDAJ!!   HOPE IT'S A GREAT ONE!*


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

sleepydog25 said:


> The first one is 5 May sometime after dinner.  We have an AP reservation at 5:30, so doubt we'll make it to TOWL before 7:30-7:45. I'm sure others will be there earlier. I believe the plan is to meet and chat before enjoying Wishes right there in TOWL. Look forward to meeting you!
> 
> Another quick check-in from the World! Weather has been above average warm, but not unbearable given it's been breezy. Expecting rain tomorrow and Friday. Made it to rope drop at AK this morning and rode EE three times in less than 15 minutes. We hit Starbucks to people watch before coming back to the room. We've been making a conscious effort to not be so commando this trip, and we feel so relaxed.  It helps we're here an entire week. When we got back, we discovered that a concierge now exists in the VWL lobby. His name is Kirk, and his hours are 7-3 with a break for lunch around noon. He has access to the entire system via Sturdy Branches computer, so he can work with you on ADRs, FPs, et.al.  He even said he could check you in upon arrival! Now, we love walking into the main lobby first thing; however, it's nice to know that currently there is another option.



Glad you're having a great time *Sleepy.  *Kirk is great (we love how dramatic he is); we've dealt with him many times over the years.  It's wonderful that he is stationed to the Villas for the time being.


----------



## horselover

Thanks for the brunch review Sly!  I agree that the price is on the high side.  Not something I would do if I didn't have TIW discount.  I too thought the sticky buns were fabulous.  I liked the cheddar scone too.  I also had the same entree as you.  I enjoyed it very much.   I would definitely do the brunch again (with the discount). I actually have it booked for this coming weekend but still debating if I'll keep it or not.  I may put it off until Oct.  I want to try the blueberry pancakes next time.  Those looked really good.

Enjoy the rest of your trip!


----------



## franandaj

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday franandaj!!!!





DiznyDi said:


> *Wishing franandaj a very Happy Birthday!*





sleepydog25 said:


> Finally, *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, FRANANDAJ!!  HOPE IT'S A GREAT ONE!*



Thank you all! So far it's off to a great start!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

franandaj said:


> Thank you KAT4DISNEY!   I haven't been on this thread in years!



Nice to have you visit!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twokats said:


> Happy Birthday franandaj!!!
> 
> Leave tomorrow afternoon.  Can't wait!!!



Have a great trip Kathy!


----------



## twinklebug

Happy Birthday franandaj!


----------



## ErinC

Yucky, stormy weather last night here in South Alabama. Was worried about my commute this morning across the bridge to work with the weather. Monday morning teacher stuff today, totally forgot until 7:00 tonight to book my Easter reservation at the World. Thankfully, I still was able to book my 1 bedroom at VWL (yes I still call it that)for the week. I'm not sure if there was really any reason to really worry that it would already be booked, but it wasn't an issue. Really would have liked to get a 2 bedroom, but those premier season points are just killing me. I don't really want my kids to be gone from the house, but I do look forward to the day that we are no longer tied to a school schedule for our trips. Won't know until much later this fall if DD21 will be joining us for that trip or not, all depends on her application to grad school. 

Just curious, anyone here buy an extra contract or two to supplement their current usage costs? I by no means want to get into the rental business, but I was looking at some resale contracts the other day and wondering if I bought one now and just rented/transferred the points for the first several years to take care of the dues and payment costs, then I would have more points to use when I retire in a few years and maybe a little more renting to cover costs of passes and such each year. Just thinking out loud. Haven't really put much pen and paper work to it(I'm a history teacher, not math). Not sure if it would be doable or not.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

A few more pictures from my trip:

Epcot Flower and Garden was beautiful as always!  It's long been a favorite time of mine to visit.
















The day of the 10K race we once again rested for awhile after returning to VGF as the 3am wake up was awfully early after the 3:30am wake up the morning before!  Although honestly those times might have been a bit easier for me as it was like getting up at midnight pacific time which I'm often still up for anyway.    We eventually headed into MK for a late lunch I had reserved for us at BOG although first used our FP for 7DMT.  It was my cousins first ride on it as was dining at BOG and we thoroughly enjoyed both.  At BOG I had what I've always gotten there for lunch - braised pork coq au vin style - and it was as good as it's been in the past.  My cousin got the Quinoa salad and said it also was very good.  Being tracked by the MB's for the food delivery though was a bit....disconcerting.   After that we were off to Peter Pan where I learned that was also a first for my cousin!  She's visited with us before so I'm not certain how we missed it with her before but we got it checked off the to do list.  After getting off PP we noticed a short line for the Carousel and figured our tired legs wanted to propel us up to the top of the horses and we chose the highest possible.  lol  This was my mighty steed:






Late afternoon we headed to DHS to meet up with my cousin's nephews wife and kids.  They had gotten replacement FP's for Toy Story so we rode that then some of the group went on ToT before we headed off to secure a place to view the Star Wars fireworks.  After those ended it was off to the buses and we experienced a major fail.  35-40 minutes and no bus as other locations saw multiple buses and there were already people waiting when we arrived at the stop.  One bus did roll in with Poly/GF listed after 20 minutes or so but continued past to the CR stop which was right next to us.  A few people went over and the bus driver finally claimed that his sign was stuck....I _still_ think he went to the wrong stop.    Eventually someone went to the CM that was watching a cross walk area who contacted transportation and we finally got a bus and managed to squish a little over 1/2 of the people waiting.  I hope they got another bus there soon after we left.  We had been hoping to get to bed fairly early as my cousin had an MDE pick up of 6:15 am the next morning - up early again!  Upon arrival back at the room we found that Trash and towel service had left a little surprised for us:











Powerade and granola bars - A nice touch!

So I was awake at 5:30 am and while my cousin finished packing her last items and getting ready I sat out on the balcony and caught the multiple fireworks that came with the start of the 1/2 Marathon from the MK parking lot.  It was also very easy to hear the announcer!    






I waved good bye to my cousin at 6 and stayed up long enough to get a couple of photos.  It wasn't the most brilliant early morning but here they are:


----------



## Dizny Dad

Wow!  Thanks Kat4Disney!  Great Pictures!  They make me want to go right away . . . oh, wait, , , we arrive there this Friday! 

Three more sleeps and off we go!  Well, three more for me; DiznyDi, not so much.  See you all at The Lodge!


----------



## twokats

Kati and I are here at our happy place!

Heading for Epcot to see all the flowers and who knows what else.


----------



## wildernessDad

Four days until our one-way trip to Orlando and WDW!  We've moved in with my eldest daughter while the packers pack us today and tomorrow, and move our goods on Thursday.  Meanwhile, back at the ranch, our cat hates moving in with my eldest and is stuck in a bedroom until we fly to FL.  She'll be carry-on luggage and fit underneath the seat in front of us.  It should be an interesting 2+ hour flight.  Meow, meow, meow, me....


----------



## bobbiwoz

Sorry I missed the real date, franandaj!

Belated celebration!


----------



## Granny

*Kathy*...great pictures...THANKS!!!  





Groupies...here's a new one for me.  I just this minute received a phone call from a Cast Member.   To quote her as well as I remember...

*"Good morning.  This is [forgot name] from Disney's Wilderness Lodge.  I see that you are checking into the Villas at Wilderness Lodge [yes that's what she called them] this Friday, and I wanted to be sure that you are aware of the refurbishments going on there."*

*I replied "It's a lot more than refurbishments, right?  It's construction of the new cabins and pool?"*

*"Yes sir, that's correct"*

*I replied "I am very familiar with the construction.  In fact, I requested a villa on the construction side of the resort".*

*"Well, you have a good chance of getting that as most people have requested to be away from the construction".*​

After a little more back and forth she thanked me and hung up.  I thought it was weird to get this call when we received no call last December when it was all heavy equipment in the area and major construction.  I guess despite the reservation site warnings, and Member Services warnings, and emails and letters...they probably still had many upset guests who said they weren't aware of the construction and complained bitterly about it.  At least that's my guess.

It was nice to get the phone call, and the CM was the perky sort we have come to love about most CM's at WDW.


----------



## Dizny Dad

wildernessDad said:


> Four days until our one-way trip to Orlando and WDW! . . . . . . . . . Meow, meow, meow, me . . .



Wow!  What a _horrendous task_ to move.  It is a great time, though, to discover all the stuff you thought was valuable but turned out not to be.  See you at TOTWL.


----------



## princesslayla

I am getting ready for online check in tomorrow...where is the thread with the room views of the villas? Thanks!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

princesslayla said:


> I am getting ready for online check in tomorrow...where is the thread with the room views of the villas? Thanks!



There actually isn't one for VWL - for most of it's life it's been trees.....or trees!    At the moment it's construction with lake past that or......trees.  You'll find some views posted here and there but nothing was done like for BLT or VGF.  

Here's a link to room number maps on DVCNews - just scroll down a bit:

http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/villas-at-wilderness-lodge/maps-a-photos-2265


----------



## princesslayla

KAT4DISNEY said:


> There actually isn't one for VWL - for most of it's life it's been trees.....or trees!    At the moment it's construction with lake past that or......trees.  You'll find some views posted here and there but nothing was done like for BLT or VGF.
> 
> Here's a link to room number maps on DVCNews - just scroll down a bit:
> 
> http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/villas-at-wilderness-lodge/maps-a-photos-2265


Thank you SO MUCH!!!!


----------



## Granny

Okay, Disney is putting the full-court press on the construction communication.  Not only did I get that phone call this morning, but here's a clip from the email they sent an hour ago:

_*We are excited you have chosen Disney’s Wilderness Lodge as your vacation destination and look forward to sharing the magic of the Pacific Northwest [and rocks] with you!*

*Roaring Fork, our quick-service food and beverage location, will be closed for refurbishment. As an alternative, Territory Lounge is now offering a continental-style breakfast featuring gourmet coffees, pastries and a yogurt parfait.*

*Additionally, refurbishment work will continue taking place throughout the Resort. To ensure you are best able to plan your visit, we wanted to inform you of the following impacts:*
_
_*





  While we work our magic, it is possible that you may see or hear construction, but noise should not be heard from your Guest room between dusk and 9:00am. Views of the surrounding wilderness will be altered and certain pathways, including the nature trail, will be unavailable. The new balance® RUNNING TRAIL will remain open for your enjoyment. *

*





  The leisure pool, Boulder Ridge Cove Pool, will be closed for enhancement along with the marina. During this time, Copper Creek Springs Pool, the feature pool, will remain open for your use. Alternative recreation activities at Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground and Disney’s Contemporary Resort will also be available to you. Boat transportation to Magic Kingdom® Park will continue to be provided, weather permitting. *_​
Interesting that they listed Disney's Wilderness Lodge as our destination.  And all right, I admit that the [and rocks] was my addition to the message!


----------



## pharmlivin

Got the same email today for stay June 18-23.  I guess that dashes my hope of the pool being completed for our trip.  It's all good anyway, we'll swim in the main pool.  This is our first stay HOME for a long while.  We seem to always be working around construction at WL.  I am pretty tired of planning around WL construction for the last few years.  I hope this is the end of it. I am ready to come HOME!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday @loribell !!!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Wishing @rusafee1183  a very Happy Anniversary!!!*


----------



## TCRAIG

KAT4DISNEY said:


> A few more pictures from my trip:
> 
> Epcot Flower and Garden was beautiful as always!  It's long been a favorite time of mine to visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The day of the 10K race we once again rested for awhile after returning to VGF as the 3am wake up was awfully early after the 3:30am wake up the morning before!  Although honestly those times might have been a bit easier for me as it was like getting up at midnight pacific time which I'm often still up for anyway.    We eventually headed into MK for a late lunch I had reserved for us at BOG although first used our FP for 7DMT.  It was my cousins first ride on it as was dining at BOG and we thoroughly enjoyed both.  At BOG I had what I've always gotten there for lunch - braised pork coq au vin style - and it was as good as it's been in the past.  My cousin got the Quinoa salad and said it also was very good.  Being tracked by the MB's for the food delivery though was a bit....disconcerting.   After that we were off to Peter Pan where I learned that was also a first for my cousin!  She's visited with us before so I'm not certain how we missed it with her before but we got it checked off the to do list.  After getting off PP we noticed a short line for the Carousel and figured our tired legs wanted to propel us up to the top of the horses and we chose the highest possible.  lol  This was my mighty steed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late afternoon we headed to DHS to meet up with my cousin's nephews wife and kids.  They had gotten replacement FP's for Toy Story so we rode that then some of the group went on ToT before we headed off to secure a place to view the Star Wars fireworks.  After those ended it was off to the buses and we experienced a major fail.  35-40 minutes and no bus as other locations saw multiple buses and there were already people waiting when we arrived at the stop.  One bus did roll in with Poly/GF listed after 20 minutes or so but continued past to the CR stop which was right next to us.  A few people went over and the bus driver finally claimed that his sign was stuck....I _still_ think he went to the wrong stop.    Eventually someone went to the CM that was watching a cross walk area who contacted transportation and we finally got a bus and managed to squish a little over 1/2 of the people waiting.  I hope they got another bus there soon after we left.  We had been hoping to get to bed fairly early as my cousin had an MDE pick up of 6:15 am the next morning - up early again!  Upon arrival back at the room we found that Trash and towel service had left a little surprised for us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powerade and granola bars - A nice touch!
> 
> So I was awake at 5:30 am and while my cousin finished packing her last items and getting ready I sat out on the balcony and caught the multiple fireworks that came with the start of the 1/2 Marathon from the MK parking lot.  It was also very easy to hear the announcer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I waved good bye to my cousin at 6 and stayed up long enough to get a couple of photos.  It wasn't the most brilliant early morning but here they are:


Amazing pictures Kathy!  Thanks for posting


----------



## sleepydog25

Well, *Granny*, you must have hogged all the calls and emails!  We got neither prior to our stay. Weird.  Thanks for the pics, *KAT*, and I don't know if you agree, but the crowd level appears only moderate, even slow at times (such as Epcot this afternoon).

Yesterday, after spending the morning in AK as mentioned earlier, we headed back to the room and did a pool hour or so. Lots of open chairs. Not a fan of the DJ playing music as they've done at other resorts, but it wasn't terribly loud. From there, we went to Epcot to do Frozen only it was pouring, so we gave up the FP and headed to Disney Springs where we poked around a few stores (I bought some cool socks and yet another ball cap) before dining at Paddlefish. We'd been looking forward to this meal as the menu sounded eclectic and right up our alley.  First, the decor was noticeably updated and lovely. Very clean and modern but not industrial or cold. It wasn't crowded at all (our ADR was for 5:45), and we asked for a window seat with a view of the water if possible. Though we walked by several open tables looking over the water, we wound up in the back room right next to the server station. We politely asked to be moved, and the server made us feel a bit shamed to ask for a change. We were seated at a two-top right against a wall with a wailing child two tables away. Sigh. Overall, the service was okay, as was the food. I tried the lobster "corn" dogs which were the best thing we ordered. I also went for the crab ceviche--mistake.  I ate it, but it had a funky, canned taste to it. I should have sent it back, but I powered on. *Luv* ordered the octopus & bean appetizer (good but a couple bites of the octopus were chewy) and a side salad. My lobster was the star, and I'd recommend it. Everything else was "meh." The place never got busy, and there were so many open tables near the water, yet we didn't get one. Our overall impression was that it was better as Fulton's Crab House, and that we can't see the need to return anytime soon. Definitely not a must do; not even a "might consider" in the future. Not impressed at all.

This morning, it was off to MK to start the day where we hit the park moments after opening but found 7DMT to already have a 65-minute wait, so we headed to Buzz where *Luv *slaughtered me.  To be fair, she was "driving" and I was often shooting at blank walls.    We also did POTC, HM, and People Mover with almost no wait at any of them (HM was less than 10--the others were walk right up). It began raining so we shopped on Main Street (another pair of socks for me) before heading back to our lovely room where we found fresh towels and emptied trash but no Powerade and granola bars.  Opting to eat an early lunch, we headed over to Geyser Point, and I have to say, it was very good.  We split a cheesy brisket with hand made chips (they'll bring extra for no cost), and it was tasty--the chips were crunchy and delicious. *Luv *had the grilled portobello salad which was huge but not a starring dish. I ordered the salmon BLT, and it was superb. The salmon wasn't overcooked and the filet was huge--the size of an entree at a topnotch restaurant. The bacon was composed of three big, thick slices, and the waffle fries it came with were fresh, thick, AND crunchy. Best waffle fries I've had, period. $12.95 for the sandwich. For Disney and given the size of the sammie, it's a great bargain as it could easily be shared by two.  GP was way better than Paddlefish and much less expensive.  After lunch, we spent another hour plus at the pool and had to endure a bingo game and current pop music (as opposed to yesterday's mostly 80s vibe). Just not a fan of parties at pools.  From there, we cleaned up and headed to Epcot for our FPs of Mission: Space, Living in the Land, and Soarin'.  Actually, we did a FP Soarin' early with one of the FPs bestowed on us by the DVC folks, and then hit it again on the way out of the park after dining at the food booths. Like the new Soarin'; don't love it. Three distinct smells during the flight: savannah grass, jasmine, and some tropical notes during the flyover of Fiji. First time, we were in row 1, middle loading zone.  Perfect view. Second time, we were in the far right loading zone, row 2, and the images were warped, especially the Eiffel Tower. Whereas, I gave the old Soarin' an A, I'd give the new one only a B+. Solid but not inspiring, and also, it had too much CGI in it (nearly every tableau). Still, it ain't bad. . .just not as great as it should have been.

Tomorrow?  Umm, the Dark Side.  The Big U. Oops.


----------



## ArielSRL

sleepydog25 said:


> His name is Kirk, and his hours are 7-3 with a break for lunch around noon.



Is it weekdays only, do you know?


----------



## ArielSRL

I was coming here to report the email for June guests...though I didn't actually get one, either. I did read about others receiving it, but alas, I never seem to get Disney email anymore.


----------



## twokats

Granny, I got the same phone call Friday before I left on Monday.


----------



## DiznyDi

twokats said:


> Granny, I got the same phone call Friday before I left on Monday.


And I received the same call yesterday.  I had also received an email about a month ago inviting me to Roaring Fork when I got hungry?  Seems someone sent the incorrect one.

Kathy your pictures are wonderful! Many thanks for sharing.

Loving your daily report sleepy.  I have no desire to eat at Paddlefish.

2 more sleeps.....


----------



## Dizny Dad

So I mentioned to DiznyDi this morning (when dressing in the dark) that there were only two (2) more sleeps . . . She confirmed my suspicions; she said "well, maybe a half".  We'll see you in The World.


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> Okay, Disney is putting the full-court press on the construction communication.  Not only did I get that phone call this morning, but here's a clip from the email they sent an hour ago:
> 
> _*We are excited you have chosen Disney’s Wilderness Lodge as your vacation destination and look forward to sharing the magic of the Pacific Northwest [and rocks] with you!*
> 
> *Roaring Fork, our quick-service food and beverage location, will be closed for refurbishment. As an alternative, Territory Lounge is now offering a continental-style breakfast featuring gourmet coffees, pastries and a yogurt parfait.*
> 
> *Additionally, refurbishment work will continue taking place throughout the Resort. To ensure you are best able to plan your visit, we wanted to inform you of the following impacts:*
> _
> _*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While we work our magic, it is possible that you may see or hear construction, but noise should not be heard from your Guest room between dusk and 9:00am. Views of the surrounding wilderness will be altered and certain pathways, including the nature trail, will be unavailable. The new balance® RUNNING TRAIL will remain open for your enjoyment. *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leisure pool, Boulder Ridge Cove Pool, will be closed for enhancement along with the marina. During this time, Copper Creek Springs Pool, the feature pool, will remain open for your use. Alternative recreation activities at Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground and Disney’s Contemporary Resort will also be available to you. Boat transportation to Magic Kingdom® Park will continue to be provided, weather permitting. *_​
> Interesting that they listed Disney's Wilderness Lodge as our destination.  And all right, I admit that the [and rocks] was my addition to the message!



Not just VWL but BWV too.  I've received 3 separate emails telling me I might hear contruction outside.  Ok I get it, thanks!      No phone call though.

*Sly* - mmmmmmm cheesy brisket!        Can't wait to have that again this weekend.  If you have time try to hit up Homecomin'.  Can't say enough good things about it (assuming you like comfort food).  It's my new favorite Disney restaurant & now a must do for every trip.  Can't wait to go there soon too!  All my trips revolve around food now.    

3 more sleeps for me & I'm with Di.  Really more like 2 1/2 sleeps because I have a 5:45 am flight out on Sat.        Hardly seems worth it to even go to bed.  I'll need to leave my house at 3:30.        But at least I'll have the full day right?   More time for food.


----------



## TCRAIG

horselover said:


> Not just VWL but BWV too.  I've received 3 separate emails telling me I might hear contruction outside.  Ok I get it, thanks!      No phone call though.
> 
> *Sly* - mmmmmmm cheesy brisket!        Can't wait to have that again this weekend.  If you have time try to hit up Homecomin'.  Can't say enough good things about it (assuming you like comfort food).  It's my new favorite Disney restaurant & now a must do for every trip.  Can't wait to go there soon too!  All my trips revolve around food now.
> 
> 3 more sleeps for me & I'm with Di.  Really more like 2 1/2 sleeps because I have a 5:45 am flight out on Sat.        Hardly seems worth it to even go to bed.  I'll need to leave my house at 3:30.        But at least I'll have the full day right?   More time for food.


TCraig and The Hubs (Tricia and Jerry) - we're leaving tomorrow for 3 nights at Hilton Park Soleil then into BLT til the 13th.  Probably won't make the Groupie get together on Friday 5th since we won't have access to TOWL plus FP+ for ROL - but will be there for Monday the 8th Groupie - providing that's the right date/place!  Jim and Tammy - will y'all be there?


----------



## DenLo

wildernessDad said:


> Four days until our one-way trip to Orlando and WDW!  We've moved in with my eldest daughter while the packers pack us today and tomorrow, and move our goods on Thursday.  Meanwhile, back at the ranch, our cat hates moving in with my eldest and is stuck in a bedroom until we fly to FL.  She'll be carry-on luggage and fit underneath the seat in front of us.  It should be an interesting 2+ hour flight.  Meow, meow, meow, me....



That reminds me of a trip to Orlando once.  During the first 2 ½ hours of the flight I carried a conversation on and off with the woman next to me.  But during the last 30 minutes her cat decided she had been trapped long enough.  The woman held the carrier in her lap and talked to the cat until notified by the crew that we were landing.

I have to admit that I was dumbfounded.  Never even thought about animals in the plane.  And since I am highly allergic to cats it was probably a good thing that I didn't know.  No worries that way.  LOL  And thankfully no asthma attacks either. 

Have you consulted her vet about giving her a tranquilizer, so she won't be so freaked out?  I know some owners do that for dogs, but not sure if it is possible for cats.

Good luck with the move and new job and I hope it will not be so traumatic for your kitty either.


----------



## Flossbolna

There is an article here on the DIS (on the wdwinfo side of the site) about the Wilderness Lodge. I just saw it, have not read it, but it looks interesting:

http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/the-history-of-disneys-wilderness-lodge-part-one/


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

A bit more from my trip.  I headed over to MK Sunday morning and hopped on the Railroad after getting thru the gate.  The train was at the station so I trotted up the stairs and cruised on just before they headed off on their trip around the Magic Kingdom.  It was a short trip as I exited at the first stop in Frontierland and walked over to use my FP at Big Thunder - my favorite coaster at MK.  After that I had a FP for Jungle Cruise but I also had a lunch reservation at Liberty Tree that I had made shortly before heading over and I didn't think I'd make it thru the ride before that so I took a leisurely stroll thru the shops and then went and checked in.  This was my first time having lunch at this location.  Originally my intent was to have the burger but I decided instead on the Corn Fritters for an App followed by the Liberty salad.  The fritters came out.....and I realized I hadn't really thought about what they were!  I had a couple but I really had been thinking about Corn bread.  Oops!   






So then I was looking for the salad.....and waiting.....and looking.....and waiting.....
I'm not certain how long I waited but eventually the waitress showed up and was surprised I hadn't received it yet and went off to find out what happened.  After another 5 minutes or so my wait was over.....and no picture.  Finally I wanted to try the Ooey Gooey Toffee cake I had long read about:






Definitely a yummy sweet treat!  At this point I was waiting for the bill when the waitress came over and said everything was good - they were taking care of the entire bill!  It was more than was necessary for whatever had happened with the salad but I appreciated it!  After that I did a quick trip over to Peter Pan again for my last FP and then back to Frontierland to resume my train ride all the way around to the front of the park.  From there I headed back to GF to get my car to go over to check out the CCV models before I headed over for a Safari FP I had gotten at AK. 

I arrived right at 3PM and learned a member showing was just heading out however one of the desk CM's took me over to look thru on my own.  I just went thru CCV as I've seen and stayed at both PVB and Aulani. (and Sleepy I agree - Aulani is spectacular and quality shines thru out!)  The CCV models and my thoughts on them were not altered  but I still have to say - what were they thinking with those cabinet choices?!  BLT has nothing on them.   And the platform beds - nice except too big - shin bruises just waiting to happen.  Overall it felt tight to me - especially the 1BR living room but they did what they could with the space in what were some of the smallest Deluxe hotel rooms that Disney had and did manage to provide a good amount of storage.  AND - the studio fridge had a freezer!!!  I commented about it while another guide was waiting for his people to look around and he said "that was good input to hear".  I know I missed that little freezer section at VGF and shared that too.  I took no pictures there as there are plenty floating around and I was needing to head back to VGF to drop off the car and head to AK for a Safari FP.    The quick CCV tour did confirm my decision to stick to VWL in the fall for the couple of nights we have there and not switch to CCV when the booking opened on the 26th.  I'll leave CCV for a future stay.


----------



## wildernessDad

DenLo said:


> That reminds me of a trip to Orlando once.  During the first 2 ½ hours of the flight I carried a conversation on and off with the woman next to me.  But during the last 30 minutes her cat decided she had been trapped long enough.  The woman held the carrier in her lap and talked to the cat until notified by the crew that we were landing.
> 
> I have to admit that I was dumbfounded.  Never even thought about animals in the plane.  And since I am highly allergic to cats it was probably a good thing that I didn't know.  No worries that way.  LOL  And thankfully no asthma attacks either.
> 
> Have you consulted her vet about giving her a tranquilizer, so she won't be so freaked out?  I know some owners do that for dogs, but not sure if it is possible for cats.
> 
> Good luck with the move and new job and I hope it will not be so traumatic for your kitty either.


Yes, we have a sedative for her.  Reminds me of, "Give him a sed-a-give!"


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Well, *Granny*, you must have hogged all the calls and emails!  We got neither prior to our stay. Weird.  Thanks for the pics, *KAT*, and I don't know if you agree, but the crowd level appears only moderate, even slow at times (such as Epcot this afternoon).
> 
> .



I would agree it wasn't bad at all Sleepy and I bet it's even better this week with no racers wandering around.  Never felt overwhelmed and ride waits were not terrible for the most part.  As for the powerade and granola bars - you most apparently are not one with the correct Darkside but do let us know how the other darkside is!   

Bummer on Paddlefish!  I hadn't eaten at that location in years but DH and my niece really enjoyed lunch on the Empress Lilly a few years ago while I was conferencing.  Oops - too far back.  Fulton's!  Some people really just shouldn't be in the _service _industry and often wonder why they don't get requested by returning customers or better tips.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DenLo said:


> Have you consulted her vet about giving her a tranquilizer, so she won't be so freaked out?  I know some owners do that for dogs, but not sure if it is possible for cats.
> 
> Good luck with the move and new job and I hope it will not be so traumatic for your kitty either.



Just a quick note on this as I used to travel with my Basenji after she went all separation anxiety psychotic for me in her later years.  Tranquilizers are tricky when flying and often not recommended if possible as the effects can vary when traveling by air.  I did the full recommended dose on our first flight and never again after that as I spent most of the time checking to see if she was breathing as her respiration got _very_ slow.   And I had done a test run on land with her a week or two in advance in the carrier and not had the same effect.  We eventually settled on 1/4 dose if anything as she adjusted well to the travel.  And for dogs tranquilizers are not recommend for pushed in nose breeds such as bull dogs, pugs, pekes, etc.


----------



## sleepydog25

ArielSRL said:


> Is it weekdays only, do you know?


I think so.


----------



## sleepydog25

Back from the U. As at the World, the crowd level was low--no more than a 15-minute wait for any ride during our time there. We arrived a bit later than we wanted--a few minutes before opening at 9, and we still had to exchange our vouchers for tix. We got into the park around 9:15 and proceeded to the new Gringott's ride--did it twice in less than 20 minutes. Took the train to Hogshead and rode Forbidden Journey with little wait. We also rode King Kong, The Mummy, Transformers, and Rip Ride Rockets. I enjoyed the rides, especially Rockets, but so many of their rides are 3D. . .and they spit at you. *Luv *remarked at one point, "why don't they just issue 3D glasses at the gate?" Good fun and glad we went, but you just aren't quite immersed in the experience as you are at the Mouse. Anyway, we scratched that itch (and my Butterbeer jonesing) and had a really good time with minimal waits--can't beat that. For dinner, we headed to Il Mulino and, as usual, it was superb, especially given we saved with the TIW. The only thing we hated today was the $20 parking fee at the U. We're not used to paying!  Looking forward to seeing the Groupies in a couple of days!


----------



## DiznyDi

OK Groupies, after this posting, I'm packing up the computer.

Julie, we're right there with you - we leave our home at 3:45 AM for an early flight. We will, however, be at the Lodge before noon.  Where is Homecomin'? I'm unfamiliar with this place.

See you soon - in the World.


----------



## TCRAIG

DiznyDi said:


> OK Groupies, after this posting, I'm packing up the computer.
> 
> Julie, we're right there with you - we leave our home at 3:45 AM for an early flight. We will, however, be at the Lodge before noon.  Where is Homecomin'? I'm unfamiliar with this place.
> 
> See you soon - in the World.


Safe Trip!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Loribell!!!!

Happy Anniversary rusafee1183!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

*Kat *Loving the pictures!!
*
Sleepy *Great trip reports, and interesting take on comparison of Paddlefish to GP.  Its sad that we can spend so much and get so little at some fancy places, then you go to the lesser places and get a great experience.  Looking 4wd to trying GP! As for Gringotts, well done IMO but as you say, The U definitely doesn't immerse you like the Mouse does, thus the continous draw for me

*Horselover *It seems our trips are of the same nature, food 1st, then lets do other things
*
Craig *Sadly, we will not be there this time.  We are scheduled for May 19-27.  Tammy works for a local acct. firm and her busy time gets cranked up after the tax season with billing, etc.  So between that, Mothers Day, her moms Bday, our May trips got pushed out till the end of May.  Believe me, wish we could be there with all you folks, looks like the BHGM is going to be a blast.  We will be there in Spirit for sure and I will be thinking of you folks!
*
Dad and Di *Safe travels, we will miss not seeing y'all this go round
*
WD* All our best for the move to go smoothly and becoming a Floridian goes well.  I can't think of a better way to become a native than thinking, where do we eat tonight, well anywhere in WDW will work


----------



## TCRAIG

jimmytammy said:


> *Kat *Loving the pictures!!
> *
> Sleepy *Great trip reports, and interesting take on comparison of Paddlefish to GP.  Its sad that we can spend so much and get so little at some fancy places, then you go to the lesser places and get a great experience.  Looking 4wd to trying GP!
> *
> Horselover *It seems our trips are of the same nature, food 1st, then lets do other things
> *
> Craig *Sadly, we will not be there this time.  We are scheduled for May 19-27.  Tammy works for a local acct. firm and her busy time gets cranked up after the tax season with billing, etc.  So between that, Mothers Day, her moms Bday, our May trips got pushed out till the end of May.  Believe me, wish we could be there with all you folks, looks like the BHGM is going to be a blast.  We will be there in Spirit for sure and I will be thinking of you folks!
> *
> Dad and Di *Safe travels, we will miss not seeing y'all this go round
> *
> WD* All our best for the move to go smoothly and becoming a Floridian goes well.  I can't think of a better way to become a native than thinking, where do we eat tonight, well anywhere in WDW will work


You'll be missed!


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday Loribell

Happy Anniversary Rusafee1183

Hope y'all have great days!!


----------



## ArielSRL

sleepydog25 said:


> but so many of their rides are 3D



I would so love to check out HP and have my kids see SeussLand but other than that, I'm not sure what we would do there. My body is not a fan of 3D and simulator rides (Soarin' is about my limit) and my kids are still small (5 & 3). So at this point we are just putting it on hold.

Glad you guys enjoyed your mini-visit though!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DiznyDi said:


> OK Groupies, after this posting, I'm packing up the computer.
> 
> Julie, we're right there with you - we leave our home at 3:45 AM for an early flight. We will, however, be at the Lodge before noon.  Where is Homecomin'? I'm unfamiliar with this place.
> 
> See you soon - in the World.



Safe travels and have a great trip Di and Rich!


----------



## sleepydog25

*Happy birthdays to rusafee and Loribell!* 

Another good day so far. We woke up early and opted to not be too lazy. We got to Epcot a good half hour before opening, and since we had missed our FP to Frozen earlier in the week, we hoofed it straight there at rope drop. They herd you to a line just off the entrance to Akershus before walking you down to the ride. Ride was cute and reasonably well done, but now that we've done it, no need to do it again anytime soon. We checked Starbucks (not open, grrrrr), so we did TT--64.9 mph! By the time we finished and walked back, S'bux was open.  Yay!  On a whim, checked 1900 PF for a breakfast opening and got 10:40.  So, we drove to the GF, had pics taken with Mary Poppins, Pooh, and Tigger--Alice passed us by (and two other tables, as well), while the Mad Hatter was out in the hallway doing the photo op. You now enter 1900 via the hostess stand next to the Cafe, and then you exit through the old entrance.  Worked fine.  Wasn't terribly crowded, either. As usual, it's buffet food but generally a cut above most others. Not sure why, but the strawberry soup always calls for me.  I answer.

Tonight is Tiffins where we're meeting a couple of *Luv's* acquaintances and then have an FP for ROL.  Will let you know how that goes.


----------



## momtwoboys

sleepydog25 said:


> *Happy birthdays to rusafee and Loribell!*
> 
> Another good day so far. We woke up early and opted to not be too lazy. We got to Epcot a good half hour before opening, and since we had missed our FP to Frozen earlier in the week, we hoofed it straight there at rope drop. They herd you to a line just off the entrance to Akershus before walking you down to the ride. Ride was cute and reasonably well done, but now that we've done it, no need to do it again anytime soon. We checked Starbucks (not open, grrrrr), so we did TT--64.9 mph! By the time we finished and walked back, S'bux was open.  Yay!  On a whim, checked 1900 PF for a breakfast opening and got 10:40.  So, we drove to the GF, had pics taken with Mary Poppins, Pooh, and Tigger--Alice passed us by (and two other tables, as well), while the Mad Hatter was out in the hallway doing the photo op. You now enter 1900 via the hostess stand next to the Cafe, and then you exit through the old entrance.  Worked fine.  Wasn't terribly crowded, either. As usual, it's buffet food but generally a cut above most others. Not sure why, but the strawberry soup always calls for me.  I answer.
> 
> Tonight is Tiffins where we're meeting a couple of *Luv's* acquaintances and then have an FP for ROL.  Will let you know how that goes.


Love all these live updates.. stuff like this keeps me happy till the next trip.. 344 days.


----------



## jimmytammy

We are in Charlottesville VA for the weekend.  Def Leppard concert tomorrow night.  So we are checking out Monitcello tomorrow eating some great food(told you Julie)and just taking it easy 
Sat headed back home to go with dd and dsil to se Mamma Mia.  I introed dd a few yrs ago to Abba and she has been a fan ever since.  I think this will be her 4th time seeing MM


----------



## TCRAIG

jimmytammy said:


> We are in Charlottesville VA for the weekend.  Def Leppard concert tomorrow night.  So we are checking out Monitcello tomorrow eating some great food(told you Julie)and just taking it easy
> Sat headed back home to go with dd and dsil to se Mamma Mia.  I introed dd a few yrs ago to Abba and she has been a fan ever since.  I think this will be her 4th time seeing MM


Love Momma Mia!  Have a great time!!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> We are in Charlottesville VA for the weekend.  Def Leppard concert tomorrow night.  So we are checking out Monitcello tomorrow eating some great food(told you Julie)and just taking it easy
> Sat headed back home to go with dd and dsil to se Mamma Mia.  I introed dd a few yrs ago to Abba and she has been a fan ever since.  I think this will be her 4th time seeing MM



Enjoy your weekend in my old stompin' grounds...I went to school there.  Go Cavs!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I have just a few more photos and couple hours left of the trip so I better finish! 

After going to see the CCV models at SSR I had a busy plan for the next 6 hours - AKV, Epcot and my last viewing of Wishes at MK!  This gave me a reason to test out the Express bus service they are doing park to park.    So I took my car back to VGF and I have to share what my rental wasn't - it wasn't the normal white Chevy Cruz or Black Hyundai.  Nope - it was easy to find in the parking lot!.  






On to the Express bus service.  It's a far better deal if you get it for the week or whatever the longest length is but we'll have a longer stay in Oct so I thought I'd see how it went before we thought about using it for multiple people....ie, was it worth it.  I left with mixed thoughts though - they really don't have their ducks in a row yet even though it's been operating for a few months now.  Still, it got me around to what I wanted to do.

First, the resort bus to AK where I did a quick ride on Everest and then my Safari FP although the standby line was not long at all.  It was late afternoon on a hot day so I wasn't certain how the animal viewing would be but it was a good ride!






 \

One of 3 young giraffe we had to wait to cross the road:






The Rhinos were enjoying a "bath"!:
















I needed a real camera for the rest though - the Cheetahs were all in view, the male Lion, the Warthogs, the Zebras, an Ostrich etc but my phone pictures were not good of them however here are a couple:











From there I headed over to the Express bus stop at AK which is in the Tusker House/Daiwa Bar area.  The CM was having issues with the system which became the theme for this service.  She then offered to let them know at Epcot to do my payment there so that I wouldn't miss the bus - very nice!  As it turned out I actually could have just done the test for free because when I arrived at Epcot the CM's there knew nothing about it.    Then they couldn't take my payment either - problems with the system.    They said I'd have to go up to GS which I said I could do but a CM wanted to walk me up - and I learned the reason she did that was to get them to provide me with 3 FP's for the inconvenience.  Again, nice and no, I don't normally get the things I got on this day!    I had what I figured was just enough time to ride Soarin which I hadn't done yet this trip before I needed to head to the America Gardens theatre for the reason I was there - to see _The Orchestra - former members of ELO_.  I got pulled up to the ride about to go into Soarin so it was next to no wait.  That meant I had time to get a few items from the food booths (Canada for the Tenderloin and France for the Onion tart and La Vie en Rose frozen slush) before I found a great seat and waited for the show which I really enjoyed. 






After they finished I had another couple of items (Potato pancake with apple sauce - not a favorite - and a warm cheese strudel with berries - which was a favorite! - and picked up a Bubble Tea in Japan) before heading back to the Express bus to MK:






Good night Epcot! 











The Express bus drops off back in the old theater area by Buzz Lightyear so I had to head in for a quick ride before I caught up with my cousin's son and family for Wishes.  I maxed out my gun so moved over to the second one.  Pictures are a must in our family to prove scores when you ride alone!  I got a couple of "that's sick" comments back when I sent the picture off.  






The Tea Cups looked very pretty so I stopped for a picture:






I found my relatives and we chatted while waiting for the fireworks.  They were visiting with friends who had a son celebrating a birthday and were able to get a last minute BOG reservation for 9:15 and they got paged just a minute or two after the fireworks started.  Luckily they had a couple more days left on their trip and were able to see Wishes again before they left but this was my last farewell to a show I've enjoyed many times thru the years:






At this point MK was open for another 45 minutes but I had an awful 6 am flight so I headed towards the front of the park - walking past the castle having one of the projection shows:






Made it back to VGF, finished packing all the rest that I could and headed to bed before my 4th early morning wake up alarm!  Whew!  I needed to get home so I could get some sleep!


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> OK Groupies, after this posting, I'm packing up the computer.
> 
> Julie, we're right there with you - we leave our home at 3:45 AM for an early flight. We will, however, be at the Lodge before noon.  Where is Homecomin'? I'm unfamiliar with this place.
> 
> See you soon - in the World.



Homecomin' is at Disney Springs.  YumO!  It's across from Morimoto.  Highly recommend for comfort food! 

See you soon!  Text me if you're around the Lodge Sat. afternoon.  I'll be headed to GP at some point.



jimmytammy said:


> *Horselover *It seems our trips are of the same nature, food 1st, then lets do other things



Nothing wrong with that!




KAT4DISNEY said:


> I have just a few more photos and couple hours left of the trip so I better finish!
> 
> After going to see the CCV models at SSR I had a busy plan for the next 6 hours - AKV, Epcot and my last viewing of Wishes at MK!  This gave me a reason to test out the Express bus service they are doing park to park.    So I took my car back to VGF and I have to share what my rental wasn't - it wasn't the normal white Chevy Cruz or Black Hyundai.  Nope - it was easy to find in the parking lot!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On to the Express bus service.  It's a far better deal if you get it for the week or whatever the longest length is but we'll have a longer stay in Oct so I thought I'd see how it went before we thought about using it for multiple people....ie, was it worth it.  I left with mixed thoughts though - they really don't have their ducks in a row yet even though it's been operating for a few months now.  Still, it got me around to what I wanted to do.
> 
> First, the resort bus to AK where I did a quick ride on Everest and then my Safari FP although the standby line was not long at all.  It was late afternoon on a hot day so I wasn't certain how the animal viewing would be but it was a good ride!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> One of 3 young giraffe we had to wait to cross the road:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rhinos were enjoying a "bath"!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed a real camera for the rest though - the Cheetahs were all in view, the male Lion, the Warthogs, the Zebras, an Ostrich etc but my phone pictures were not good of them however here are a couple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From there I headed over to the Express bus stop at AK which is in the Tusker House/Daiwa Bar area.  The CM was having issues with the system which became the theme for this service.  She then offered to let them know at Epcot to do my payment there so that I wouldn't miss the bus - very nice!  As it turned out I actually could have just done the test for free because when I arrived at Epcot the CM's there knew nothing about it.    Then they couldn't take my payment either - problems with the system.    They said I'd have to go up to GS which I said I could do but a CM wanted to walk me up - and I learned the reason she did that was to get them to provide me with 3 FP's for the inconvenience.  Again, nice and no, I don't normally get the things I got on this day!    I had what I figured was just enough time to ride Soarin which I hadn't done yet this trip before I needed to head to the America Gardens theatre for the reason I was there - to see _The Orchestra - former members of ELO_.  I got pulled up to the ride about to go into Soarin so it was next to no wait.  That meant I had time to get a few items from the food booths (Canada for the Tenderloin and France for the Onion tart and La Vie en Rose frozen slush) before I found a great seat and waited for the show which I really enjoyed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After they finished I had another couple of items (Potato pancake with apple sauce - not a favorite - and a warm cheese strudel with berries - which was a favorite! - and picked up a Bubble Tea in Japan) before heading back to the Express bus to MK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good night Epcot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Express bus drops off back in the old theater area by Buzz Lightyear so I had to head in for a quick ride before I caught up with my cousin's son and family for Wishes.  I maxed out my gun so moved over to the second one.  Pictures are a must in our family to prove scores when you ride alone!  I got a couple of "that's sick" comments back when I sent the picture off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Cups looked very pretty so I stopped for a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found my relatives and we chatted while waiting for the fireworks.  They were visiting with friends who had a son celebrating a birthday and were able to get a last minute BOG reservation for 9:15 and they got paged just a minute or two after the fireworks started.  Luckily they had a couple more days left on their trip and were able to see Wishes again before they left but this was my last farewell to a show I've enjoyed many times thru the years:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point MK was open for another 45 minutes but I had an awful 6 am flight so I headed towards the front of the park - walking past the castle having one of the projection shows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made it back to VGF, finished packing all the rest that I could and headed to bed before my 4th early morning wake up alarm!  Whew!  I needed to get home so I could get some sleep!



Love the car!  That cheese strudel is on my list for this trip.  I didn't get to it last time.


Speaking of cars we're picking up our new one today.  Kat should be well familiar with it.  It's a Chevy Cruze!       It's a cute little car.  

One more sleep which will likely be not much sleep at all.  Safe travel to those travel to or from the World soon!


----------



## Granny

Heading to the airport in about 45 minutes.  It's hard to believe that in less than 12 hours we'll be sitting in TOTW Lounge meeting up with friends old and new!  

@KAT4DISNEY ... I hope your travels were uneventful today.  And thank you for all the wonderful photos!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny
I remember you being a Cav!  We are staying in a professors house through Air BNB on Little High St.  We checked out the mall(not the kind of mall in most towns, it's old part of town, quaint shops and eats)yesterday.  Tonight the show is in John Paul Jones arena.  I will be wearing my Wolfpack red 

KAT
That car looks very Emma Swanish(from Once Upon A Time)You aren't at WDW investigating by chance are you? Impressed by the score too!  That's probably got to be near an all time high score for one, 1,287,199!!


----------



## twinklebug

I missed a birthday!...
 Happy Birthday Loribell!


----------



## twinklebug

KAT, you take beautiful photos, even with a phone 
Although I hate to mention that I can't see the rental car in your pic. It seems that one of the GIANT Florida BUGS landed right on top of it 

... It does look fun to drive! How was it?


----------



## wildernessDad

My final day at work.  I'm taking a half day off vacation, but I have my checklist completed and I can officially retire.  Woo hoo!  Of course, I'm going to work in Orlando for a few or maybe only one more year.  We'll see.  I think I might go for 3 more years if the job is as good as I think it is.

Oh, we're off to WDW tomorrow with cat in hand, or cat carrier in hand.  I can't wait until the cat is settled in Disney's Pet Care area.  Woo hoo!


----------



## ArielSRL

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Canada for the Tenderloin and France for the Onion tart and La Vie en Rose frozen slush





KAT4DISNEY said:


> a warm cheese strudel with berries


Everything I would pick if I was there! Yummy!



KAT4DISNEY said:


> I maxed out my gun so moved over to the second one. Pictures are a must in our family to prove scores when you ride alone! I got a couple of "that's sick" comments back when I sent the picture off.


Wow, I bow to your Buzz talent! 



KAT4DISNEY said:


> The Tea Cups looked very pretty so I stopped for a picture:


That is pretty!



KAT4DISNEY said:


> this was my last farewell to a show I've enjoyed many times thru the years:


----------



## ArielSRL

Safe travels to all the groupies traveling in the next few days!


----------



## jimmytammy

WD
What a great way to start retirement, at WDW


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Love the car!  That cheese strudel is on my list for this trip.  I didn't get to it last time.
> 
> 
> Speaking of cars we're picking up our new one today.  Kat should be well familiar with it.  It's a Chevy Cruze!       It's a cute little car.
> 
> One more sleep which will likely be not much sleep at all.  Safe travel to those travel to or from the World soon!



And what color is the Cruze?  lol - it's a good car I have no problems driving and was actually backing out of my space when I saw the little ball of sunshine they had just brought up!  I pulled back into my spot and ran over to claim it - the lot attendants got some amusement I think!  



Granny said:


> Heading to the airport in about 45 minutes.  It's hard to believe that in less than 12 hours we'll be sitting in TOTW Lounge meeting up with friends old and new!
> 
> @KAT4DISNEY ... I hope your travels were uneventful today.  And thank you for all the wonderful photos!



Have a great trip Granny!  Photos are always nice.   



jimmytammy said:


> KAT
> That car looks very Emma Swanish(from Once Upon A Time)You aren't at WDW investigating by chance are you? Impressed by the score too!  That's probably got to be near an all time high score for one, 1,287,199!!


  You know, I've never watched more than snippets of Once Upon a Time.    And I don't really know why not! 

Buzz is a favorite for my pretty competitive family!  TSMM too!  



twinklebug said:


> KAT, you take beautiful photos, even with a phone
> Although I hate to mention that I can't see the rental car in your pic. It seems that one of the GIANT Florida BUGS landed right on top of it
> 
> ... It does look fun to drive! How was it?



Thank you twinklebug!

  That big bug was actually pretty fun to drive!  I had not ridden in one since the 70's!  It rode nicely, had good zip and we got a laugh when we'd go out to VGF parking lot and would find it was the ONLY yellow car.  We got used to that and got fooled at WWOS when there was a _second_ yellow car in the lot!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ArielSRL said:


> Everything I would pick if I was there! Yummy!
> 
> 
> Wow, I bow to your Buzz talent!
> 
> 
> That is pretty!



Thanks Ariel!


----------



## sleepydog25

Nice pics, *KAT! *Criminy, that's a high score for TSMM!  Sadly, today is our last day at the Mouse, and we'll be verklempt to see the end of The Best Room Ever trip. We didn't do absolutely everything we planned, but we came fairly close. Didn't make 7DMT as the day we had an FP, the weather closed it for awhile, and we didn't feel like hanging around nor coming back later. Didn't get to TSMM, either. Ran out of "want to." There were a handful of other items we didn't check off our list, as well. However, we did manage to have a very relaxing trip. 

After hitting Frozen and 1900 PF yesterday morning, we napped before heading to AK later in the afternoon for our dinner at Tiffin's. Lovely restaurant, especially the lounge area. Very relaxing vibe. The dining area is also laid back and speaks of warmth and cheer. Their wine list is good, though it could be a little more expanded. Still, it wasn't difficult to find a couple we liked. *Luv *had the hamachi appetizer with purple Peruvian mashed potatoes while I opted for the watermelon and feta salad. Both were delicious, with mine being the lighter of the two. It had some pickled rind, micro cilantro, and tart a mild vinaigrette. Refreshing! *Luv's* was good, as well, with the hamachi perfectly prepped and a quail egg. For dinner, we shared the duck two ways with a small piece of confit and a couple of decently sized slices of duck breast with mini forest mushrooms, parsnip puree, truffle reduction, and a huckleberry compote. Unctuous and filling, it was very good, though the skin on the breast needed more searing to reduce the fat layer and add even more flavor. We'll go back. It's considered a Signature, and the prices matched that designation. Didn't see many children there; perhaps, the menu is too "different" which is one reason we enjoyed it. Not crowded at all. Seems like a great place to grab an adult libation and just hang out. We notice that Pandora was open for a special preview for invited guests which turned out to be CMs only.

On to Rivers of Light after Tiffin's, and we arrived right at 8:30 for our FP.  This is not an attraction that particularly needs an FP, though having one allows you to arrive much later than I assume others without them. Our seats were good, pretty much front and center of the show--just a touch off to the right, actually. Again, don't think this matters much. It's a pretty venue, and the show is colorful, I'll admit. To be frank, however, it wasn't terribly exciting. In fact, it's not a show we feel the need to visit again anytime soon. It's vibrant, and the music is inspiring. Still, the effects--mostly images sprayed on water mist "screens"--aren't ground breaking nor very engaging. Once you've seen one lion or tiger, you've seen them all. Also, the theme of "one life" on the planet (the connectivity of people all over the world) is THE only theme, and you're subjected to countless moments and images of animals in the jungle or plains. Cute?  Yes.  Awesome? Not for us.  It's a World of Color style show combined with Fantastic but minus the draw of either (Disney movies in the former, Disney characters in the latter). Given how long in the making and how many delays there were, we thought it would be better.  

Today, we've wandered MK and rode PP, watched Philharmonic, and also hit BTMR. Wanted to do POC, but it was temporarily closed. We still have one FP left if we want to use it tonight after TOWL. We zipped over to Coral Reef for lunch which was good and relatively quiet. We wanted to do Soarin' one last time, but our last free FP from our CCVC tour had already disappeared. We didn't feel like arguing the point, especially given we'd ridden it twice a few days ago. Now, we're back "home" to rest before dinner.  Will fill you in on other news later!


----------



## Dean Marino

NEWS - the Main Lodge Designated Smoking Location has been eliminated.
Why this matters:  There are now TWO DSL's at WL.  One outside Bolder Ridge, one next to the Water Tower at Geyser Point.  On site observation, 4-25 through 5-3, 2017.  Worth noting:  Being denied a legitimate DSL, expect most main Hotel People to walk down to the remaining DSL just outside our Villa.  Now, I DO smoke - but it's also MY Villa.  If this continues, the entire outside area of BRV should be declared a "shared resource", if it is not already classified as such.

MAP - REAL DSLs in RED.  ELIMINATED DSL in BLUE:


----------



## Lakegirl

pharmlivin said:


> Got the same email today for stay June 18-23.  I guess that dashes my hope of the pool being completed for our trip.  It's all good anyway, we'll swim in the main pool.  This is our first stay HOME for a long while.  We seem to always be working around construction at WL.  I am pretty tired of planning around WL construction for the last few years.  I hope this is the end of it. I am ready to come HOME!


They filled the pool with water today, so you might be in luck.


----------



## sleepydog25

Thanks for posting, Dean. I try to appreciate the delicate position in which smokers find themselves, tied to just a few areas where they can legitimately smoke. That being said, the new area by VWL is just off to the right side of the Villas facing the bus stop, i.e., right next to where many of the rockers are. Unfortunately, the entire week of our stay, cigarette smoke drifted right over to the entrance to the Villas and hung there. I remember walking through the smoke on the way to the Villas when the area was just outside the main Lodge; now, that same effect is in place walking into my "home."  And it was a breezy week as Florida goes. I won't lie--it was disappointing. Something as simple as an outdoor fan hung from the overhang ceiling (like those along many ride queues) might help. It is a suggestion I plan to make.

On another note, it was great to finally meet some Groupies tonight! A few had just gotten in today, so *Luv* and I appreciate the effort made to meet with us. Sadly, we're outta here in the morning, so the meet was short, though the exclamation to the evening was watching one of the final shows of Wishes. It was a fine night talking and laughing with fine people.


----------



## Corinne

I am not a fan of the pool parties either *Sleepy.  
*


----------



## Granny

As @sleepydog25 indicated, we had a fun Groupie meet last night at TOTWL.  So great to see old friends and to put faces to people we "talk" to all that time.  Very much enjoyed our evening together!  Here's the fun bunch...

 

Front row:  LuvVWL, TwoKats, Princess Kati, Mrs. Granny, Dizny Di
Back row: Sleepydog, Granny, Teapot, Dizny Dad

Thank you all for the fellowship and laughs!


----------



## Corinne

*Kat-*fabulous photos and TR as always!

*Sleepy-*sounds like you had a great trip, thanks for sharing!

*BHGM (2) Groupies- *hope you had a wonderful time, we were there in spirit! Photos please!   I hope you all enjoy your stays!!!


----------



## Corinne

Lol, geez, ask and receive!!! 

Great photo, thanks for posting Granny!!!!!


----------



## Granny

So, here's a few pictures from our trip so far.


We have a lake side room, 5th floor.  We were so surprised to have a view of....trees!!!!!! 


 







Okay...that was actually a zoom in on the one tree with green on it in front of our villa.  Here's a balcony view looking out towards the lake and the pool/Geyser Point...


----------



## Granny

Just for Dizny Dad, here's a shot of the hot tub area in the new pool...

 


And this morning they had more water in the pool...

 

I agree with @Lakegirl that the pool will be ready pretty soon.  Not sure if the surrounding construction will allow it to be opened, but it is definitely moving right along.


----------



## Granny

We went down to Geyser Point yesterday and enjoyed our cheesy brisket while sitting at the tables along the shore of Bay Lake.  It was a beautiful day so it wasn't too hot at all to sit out there...it will definitely be a scorcher area as the temperatures rise.  There are holes in the tables for umbrellas but if they use them they will block part of the view for customers inside the bar area which is where most of the seating is.

Here's a view of our beloved VWL taken from GP...





And here is a Bay Lake view from GP, with three boats in one picture!


----------



## Granny

And of great interest to all Groupies....



....the Mickey topiary has been moved back almost to its original spot!  Hooray!!!!

 

That's so much better than stuck down the path by the building!


----------



## twinklebug

Thanks for the pics Granny! You all look fantastic  

... and the pool has water! That's an important detail for pools I hear. That, and landscaping. One out of two isn't bad is it?


----------



## aoconnor

Some more photos from the DVC Facebook group. Coming along nicely.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> I am not a fan of the pool parties either *Sleepy.  *



Me neither Corinne and Sleepy.  Let's just say I have been know to crank up the tunes now and then (and have the hearing to prove it....) but I just haven't understood this "thing".  Maybe that's the problem....the CM's have done this for so long they no longer know how loud they have it cranked up.


----------



## ArielSRL

aoconnor said:


> Some more photos from the DVC Facebook group. Coming along nicely.
> 
> View attachment 235750
> 
> 
> View attachment 235752
> 
> 
> View attachment 235753


That pool looks just about ready to open. We will be there in 4 weeks...yeh, I think it's safe to assume that we'll be sitting out there one day....


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

A great Groupie photo guys!!!!



Granny said:


> So, here's a few pictures from our trip so far.
> 
> 
> We have a lake side room, 5th floor.  We were so surprised to have a view of....trees!!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 235687



So bad Granny!  Uh huh - a view of _the_ tree.



Granny said:


> Okay...that was actually a zoom in on the one tree with green on it in front of our villa.  Here's a balcony view looking out towards the lake and the pool/Geyser Point...
> 
> View attachment 235686



So the newest thing I've noticed is that the shade from that _one _tree that would be available at the pool in the afternoon - is going to shade the so called "cabanas".  I wonder if they'll store an umbrella and stand for me at the lodge so I can have some shade back.  Or else I may be huddling under one of those new short twigs they've thrown in.  Sigh.......



Granny said:


> And of great interest to all Groupies....
> 
> 
> 
> ....the Mickey topiary has been moved back almost to its original spot!  Hooray!!!!
> 
> View attachment 235693
> 
> That's so much better than stuck down the path by the building!





No sign of the geese or buffalo though?


----------



## Granny

aoconnor said:


> Some more photos from the DVC Facebook group. Coming along nicely.



aoconnor...thanks for posting these excellent photos!  

And I just walked out on my balcony and see that they've activated a couple of the water features in the "boulders".  Hopefully they'll show up on this short video.  Easier to see if you go full screen with it.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> No sign of the geese or buffalo though?



Sadly, no.  Apparently they've flown or roamed away for awhile and may be lost?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Sadly, no.  Apparently they've flown or roamed away for awhile and may be lost?


----------



## jimmytammy

Great shot of the groupies!!  Wish we could have been there
Loving the other shots as well Granny

Earlier today while we were still in Charlottesville, we ate at a place called Moose's By the Creek for breakfast before heading home.  I can say with no doubt, you groupies would have felt right at home.  It was all about the Moose and Wildernessy things.  So when I pulled out my Mickey Visa card, it brought on some talk by Moose, the owner.  She(yes she)said she had never been to WDW before but hoping to go within 6 mos.  Well, knowing she was all about the Moose, I proceeded to spread my love of the Lodge like jam on toast! I told her she has to do it up right, and make sure to stay at the Lodge. Before I know it, we are in turn being Moosified as she called it and each had our picture made under Moose antlers that she said would be on FB later today.  I felt like I had found a great place for a groupie meet


----------



## horselover

Great groupie meet photo!  Thanks for posting Granny.

I might be able to get behind that pool if it literally didn't have a huge wall around it made of boulders.  Nope just not doing it for me.   I took a little stroll around the grounds today after my visit to GP.  The brisket was just as good the 2nd time around.    The path in front of the cabins is far wider than I was anticipating.  The new community hall looks like it will be quite large.  Not a bad thing.   They still need a lot more seating at GP.  Maybe it will get better once the new pool is open.  Spread out the crowds.

I arrived at Poly around 11.   Room wasn't ready but no big surprise.  Still no text at 3:45 so I had to go back to the desk.  My room still wasn't ready.     The ended up putting me in Pago Pago because it was the only room that had that was ready.  I also couldn't get into the pool because I hadn't activated it on the room door yet.   A nice bartender took pity on me & let me know.   It is a very nice pool.  I didn't use it because I left my luggage (and bathing suite) with bell services but I did sit in the shade for about an hour.  Once I left I couldn't get back in though.       This is my first time ever staying at Poly.  Either the walls are super thin or people are literally letting their kids out into the halls to play.  It's kind of loud.  My balcony faces TONS of trees though so that's something.  

I suppose I should go pick up my will call ticket at MK so I don't have to worry about doing it in the a.m.   Maybe I'll pop in at the Wave & try to catch the Derby.

Enjoy the rest of the weekend groupie friends!


----------



## TCRAIG

Granny said:


> As @sleepydog25 indicated, we had a fun Groupie meet last night at TOTWL.  So great to see old friends and to put faces to people we "talk" to all that time.  Very much enjoyed our evening together!  Here's the fun bunch...
> 
> View attachment 235685
> 
> Front row:  LuvVWL, TwoKats, Princess Kati, Mrs. Granny, Dizny Di
> Back row: Sleepydog, Granny, Teapot, Dizny Dad
> 
> Thank you all for the fellowship and laughs!


Does the FBI know that all (or at least most) of their Most Wanted list was conglamorating at TOWL?


----------



## sleepydog25

TCRAIG said:


> Does the FBI know that all (or at least most) of their Most Wanted list was conglamorating at TOWL?


Hey! I represent that remark! 

I'm very annoyed that the topiaries aren't coming back. I was happy to see DVC Mickey was close to his old haunts, but it's obvious that both the bison and geese topiaries are not coming back. When I send my notes to management about the new designated area next to the Villas, I plan to, ahem, lodge a complaint about the topiaries, as well. Won't do any good, but it will make me feel better.

We left right at 7:15 this morning and made it home just under 10 hours later. Good golly, it was tough to leave The Best Room Ever. We inhaled one last scent of the Villas lobby and headed out, knowing we'd be back. Each trip brings memories, but also regrets that we have to leave at all. Later, I'll do up a quick top to bottom review of our faves and our dislikes.  For now, it's good to be home. . .even if it's supposed to get down to the mid to low 40s tonight. BRR!


----------



## DenLo

aoconnor said:


> Some more photos from the DVC Facebook group. Coming along nicely.
> 
> View attachment 235750 .   .  .  .
> 
> View attachment 235753



It looks like the road in front of the lake view villas looks narrower than I was worrying about in early Apri.l.  Whew.  I like the color of the pool and hot tub.  All that gray needed some color IMO.  I can't wait to see the larger water feature.


----------



## Granny

Okay, how about one more pool picture?

They had some of the lights on around the pool tonight to give us an idea of what the pool will look like at night time in the future...


 

Tonight they just had the lights on for the water features I posted earlier.  I'm not sure what the total lighting picture will be for the pool but I thought this looked pretty nice.


----------



## jimmytammy

Does anyone here use Flickr from your phone to upload pictures to the DIS?  Photobucket is so slow, having to upload, then pick each picture you want to show.  I was reading a little on the Photography board about how to easily upload photos to share here, but not much technical info.  So was wondering if yall have had any success with Flickr.  I like to share photos of our trips, live if possible but I have to bother Tammy to help and she is working most times when we are at room, so just looking for an easier way for the tech challenged hubby to do this


----------



## Flossbolna

Am I imagining this, or does the pool have a more natural water body color to it than the typical pool? If anyone remembers the AKL pool pre 2010, it had a water hole color. They painted it bright blue in 2010, supposedly because so many people thought the water was dirty... The new BR pool looks a little like the AKL pool back then.


----------



## Flossbolna

jimmytammy said:


> Does anyone here use Flickr from your phone to upload pictures to the DIS?  Photobucket is so slow, having to upload, then pick each picture you want to show.  I was reading a little on the Photography board about how to easily upload photos to share here, but not much technical info.  So was wondering if yall have had any success with Flickr.  I like to share photos of our trips, live if possible but I have to bother Tammy to help and she is working most times when we are at room, so just looking for an easier way for the tech challenged hubby to do this



I have found that for quick posting it is easiest to upload the pics to the DiS by using the "Upload a File" function. If my pics are too large, I just email them to myself in a smaller size (my email program asks whether I want to send original size or smaller). It works really great with pictures from my IPhone as well (those I can upload directly in Safari on the phone).


----------



## DenLo

jimmytammy said:


> Does anyone here use Flickr from your phone to upload pictures to the DIS?  Photobucket is so slow, having to upload, then pick each picture you want to show.  I was reading a little on the Photography board about how to easily upload photos to share here, but not much technical info.  So was wondering if yall have had any success with Flickr.  I like to share photos of our trips, live if possible but I have to bother Tammy to help and she is working most times when we are at room, so just looking for an easier way for the tech challenged hubby to do this


I would be interested in this information too.  Photobucket has been driving me crazy for a while.



Flossbolna said:


> I have found that for quick posting it is easiest to upload the pics to the DiS by using the "Upload a File" function. If my pics are too large, I just email them to myself in a smaller size (my email program asks whether I want to send original size or smaller). It works really great with pictures from my IPhone as well (those I can upload directly in Safari on the phone).


Can you resize your photo when uploading it direct from the phone?  When I upload from my phone the size of the photos  are huge.  Or can you adjust the size here on the DisBoards?


----------



## Flossbolna

DenLo said:


> I would be interested in this information too.  Photobucket has been driving me crazy for a while.
> 
> 
> Can you resize your photo when uploading it direct from the phone?  When I upload from my phone the size of the photos  are huge.  Or can you adjust the size here on the DisBoards?



The boards adjust the picture to screen size automatically. You can also choose to post thumbnails. So anyone wanting to see the big picture can just click on the thumbnail to expand it.


----------



## jade1

Love the latest pics. Lacks trees yet but what a nice pool. Hoping more trees are planted and get growing. 

Having GP right there will be super convenient for us, esp from Oct to May.


----------



## horselover

Flossbolna said:


> I have found that for quick posting it is easiest to upload the pics to the DiS by using the "Upload a File" function. If my pics are too large, I just email them to myself in a smaller size (my email program asks whether I want to send original size or smaller). It works really great with pictures from my IPhone as well (those I can upload directly in Safari on the phone).



This what I do too Jimmy!  So much easier than copying & inserting links from Photobucket.

Currently enjoying a cocktail at Nomad Lounge.  Love this place!  Wish I had come here sooner.  Was hoping there might be a soft opening for Pandora but no such luck.  CM previews only.  

If any groupies are at AK PM me!  May head out soon otherwise.  Will likely head to DS later.  It will be a toss up between Boathouse lounge or Homecomin'. Boathouse may win as I know I won't finish my fried chicken at HC & I'm changing resorts tomorrow.  Should save it for when I can take leftovers home.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Does anyone here use Flickr from your phone to upload pictures to the DIS?  Photobucket is so slow, having to upload, then pick each picture you want to show.  I was reading a little on the Photography board about how to easily upload photos to share here, but not much technical info.  So was wondering if yall have had any success with Flickr.  I like to share photos of our trips, live if possible but I have to bother Tammy to help and she is working most times when we are at room, so just looking for an easier way for the tech challenged hubby to do this



Like others Jimmy I often use the "upload file" option to post directly from my phone.  It's next to the Post Reply button.   But if the pictures are too large I do still use Photobucket.  Any online hosting is going to be an upload process and then copy individual links to share the photo.  Flickr will be no different that way than Photobucket although the interface may vary.

I've been ok with Photobucket - I go to the app and choose the upload option and then select a bunch of photos and let it do it's thing as I'm riding the bus, waiting in a queue or walking around Epcot or whatever.  The sharing later is the painful process but like I said - any others will be the same.  

You should be able to adjust settings on your phone camera to take smaller file size photos which would limit any concerns of the files being to large to upload.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I've loved reading these reports!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Okay, how about one more pool picture?
> 
> They had some of the lights on around the pool tonight to give us an idea of what the pool will look like at night time in the future...
> 
> 
> View attachment 235894
> 
> Tonight they just had the lights on for the water features I posted earlier.  I'm not sure what the total lighting picture will be for the pool but I thought this looked pretty nice.



Really starting to shape up now.  Of course since they close the pools at about 6pm now (JK - kind of) and I always face the bus stop the only time I'll see this is in the pictures.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Flossbolna said:


> Am I imagining this, or does the pool have a more natural water body color to it than the typical pool? If anyone remembers the AKL pool pre 2010, it had a water hole color. They painted it bright blue in 2010, supposedly because so many people thought the water was dirty... The new BR pool looks a little like the AKL pool back then.



I loved that pool color at Jambo Flossi.   People can be so silly at times where they thought it was dirty - talk about conditioning from public pools where they likely started painting them blue just to give the illusion of "blue" water (even though they may not have been that clean. )  This looks like the normal blues to me though.


----------



## jimmytammy

I mentioned Mooses this is just one of a lot of props 
  
We are in the process of building a 2 car garage attached  to our carport which we are closing in as well.  CaptD has a 02 mustang and 83 Monte Carlo that he has lots invested in so they needed to be out of the weather.  So while we were doing all this we decided to put a bonus room above and have a dedicated theater room.  We finally got done with the cabinet in picture that houses the screen.  Mainly wanted to show y'all the sconce on wall. Knew y'all may appreciate the Wilderness theme


----------



## jimmytammy

BTW, thanks to all who contributed to helping me with this, easy peasy!  Now, finally I will start posting pics from our trips again now that I know how to do this


----------



## DVC Jen

Anyone want to take any bets or toss out ideas on when Roaring Fork will be opened again since it looks like the pool is nearly finished?  I am crossing everything I can, wishing, hoping and anything else I can do that it is open for the 4th of July holiday time frame.


----------



## jimmytammy

DVC Jen said:


> Anyone want to take any bets or toss out ideas on when Roaring Fork will be opened again since it looks like the pool is nearly finished?  I am crossing everything I can, wishing, hoping and anything else I can do that it is open for the 4th of July holiday time frame.


Sending Moose Dust for it too happen Jen!


----------



## Dean Marino

DVC Jen said:


> Anyone want to take any bets or toss out ideas on when Roaring Fork will be opened again since it looks like the pool is nearly finished?  I am crossing everything I can, wishing, hoping and anything else I can do that it is open for the 4th of July holiday time frame.



VERY soon.  Pool has been leak tested.... VERY close to done.  Foliage has already gone in - as of May 3.  Lodge proper rooms not complete - also May 3 observation (construction lights still up).

RF, and the pool, will not be rate limiting.  My best guess is that the WL proper conversion WILL be.  I'm tagging July-August 2017.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> BTW, thanks to all who contributed to helping me with this, easy peasy!  Now, finally I will start posting pics from our trips again now that I know how to do this



I tend to be a little less technically skilled than others.  I take the photos from my phone and download to my computer.  They are very large files but I like to keep the original large version and copy them off to a free standing hard drive.  But the copies on my computer I just open in Paint which has a resize option.  In that way I can resize using the pixel count to make the largest size 1024 pixels which is the limit of this board (and others).

But whatever works...go with it!!!


----------



## Granny

Flossbolna said:


> Am I imagining this, or does the pool have a more natural water body color to it than the typical pool? If anyone remembers the AKL pool pre 2010, it had a water hole color. They painted it bright blue in 2010, supposedly because so many people thought the water was dirty... The new BR pool looks a little like the AKL pool back then.



When we arrived, the pool water was very green...probably algae.  It got lighter and lighter the past couple of days and is now the usual pool water color.  My guess when it is done it will be a nice blue when the skies are blue.


----------



## Granny

jade1 said:


> Love the latest pics. Lacks trees yet but what a nice pool. Hoping more trees are planted and get growing.
> 
> Having GP right there will be super convenient for us, esp from Oct to May.



Okay, I have to weigh in on Geyser Point.  It's a great location and the menus from the quick service location as well as the bar (two separate entities) are pretty good.

BUT...all the griping we've heard about not enough seating is 100% true!  Our first evening, well after dinner, we sat at the only available location, which was outside of the bar service area at a table, which was fine.  But the last two trips to GP there was not one open table even after doing the helicopter hover over the area hoping for a table to open up.  The cushiony chairs are large and take up a lot of space.  And there were lots of twosomes sitting at tables for four since there are only a couple of twosome tables.  And to add to the capacity issue, there are many people who are enjoying the scenery and ambiance and therefore will sit there for a long time.  Can't blame them for that, it is a great setting!

All in all, we give the ambiance and food a grade of A.  We give availability and seating capacity a grade of F.  Very disappointing.  It might get a little better when Roaring Fork is open but I really don't think so.  I don't know why Disney made such a great location and setting and then thought it would be lightly attended. 

But I imagine Disney is happy with the large crowds.  Though if people sit there nursing drinks it really won't pay out for Disney all that well.  We shall see!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Really enjoyed all the reports, photos, and reviews from the Groupies!  Thanks for keeping us all informed and making us really jealous that we weren't able to be there too!!


----------



## Granny

Okay, here's another Daily Pool Report:

Today they have planted trees along the fence line in the pool area...


 

It is apparent that when they are finished and grown, the pool area will be pretty much blocked off from view from VWL villas.  

If they continue to plant a number of trees like this down the length of the southern cabins, I think much of our "tree view" will be restored.  That's not good for those who prefer the lake view but we can't complain if Disney brings back the view we've always had.

And sorry for being so grumpy about Geyser Point seating availability.  Apparently Dizny Di and Dizny Dad were able to get seating a couple of times when they've gone.  I guess it will be hit or miss, but I can't imagine how crowded it will be when CCV is completely up and running with all those guests added to the mix.


----------



## DVC Jen

Granny said:


> Okay, I have to weigh in on Geyser Point.  It's a great location and the menus from the quick service location as well as the bar (two separate entities) are pretty good.
> 
> BUT...all the griping we've heard about not enough seating is 100% true!  Our first evening, well after dinner, we sat at the only available location, which was outside of the bar service area at a table, which was fine.  But the last two trips to GP there was not one open table even after doing the helicopter hover over the area hoping for a table to open up.  The cushiony chairs are large and take up a lot of space.  And there were lots of twosomes sitting at tables for four since there are only a couple of twosome tables.  And to add to the capacity issue, there are many people who are enjoying the scenery and ambiance and therefore will sit there for a long time.  Can't blame them for that, it is a great setting!
> 
> All in all, we give the ambiance and food a grade of A.  We give availability and seating capacity a grade of F.  Very disappointing.  It might get a little better when Roaring Fork is open but I really don't think so.  I don't know why Disney made such a great location and setting and then thought it would be lightly attended.
> 
> But I imagine Disney is happy with the large crowds.  Though if people sit there nursing drinks it really won't pay out for Disney all that well.  We shall see!



The seating issue is why I am really hoping they get Roaring Fork open as early in the summer season as possible.  I can just imagine what a nightmare it would be trying to find seating while we are there in early July without Roaring Fork as another option.  I guess we can always order and take the food up to our villa, but that is not ideal.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Okay, here's another Daily Pool Report:
> 
> Today they have planted trees along the fence line in the pool area...
> 
> 
> View attachment 236112
> 
> It is apparent that when they are finished and grown, the pool area will be pretty much blocked off from view from VWL villas.
> 
> If they continue to plant a number of trees like this down the length of the southern cabins, I think much of our "tree view" will be restored.  That's not good for those who prefer the lake view but we can't complain if Disney brings back the view we've always had.
> 
> And sorry for being so grumpy about Geyser Point seating availability.  Apparently Dizny Di and Dizny Dad were able to get seating a couple of times when they've gone.  I guess it will be hit or miss, but I can't imagine how crowded it will be when CCV is completely up and running with all those guests added to the mix.




I'm hoping for some larger trees to be planted back behind the rock walls too.

Good point/concern about 1/2 of the hotel side being empty and Geyser Point seating.  As I mentioned in my little ramblings when we were there mid-afternoon all the comfy seating was taken.  There were seats at the bar and the tables baking out in the sun on the walkway by the lake.  Now I can't imagine what it's going to be like with the place all open!    I know we'd be likely to sink in to a seat and stay awhile if we got one.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Granny said:


> And sorry for being so grumpy about Geyser Point seating availability. Apparently Dizny Di and Dizny Dad were able to get seating a couple of times when they've gone. I guess it will be hit or miss, but I can't imagine how crowded it will be when CCV is completely up and running with all those guests added to the mix.



Not grumpy at all *Granny.  *As I posted a couple weeks back, we had the same impression and it was not comfortable out in the 90 degree heat to sit at one of the waterside tables without an umbrella.  Before your post, I was beginning to think our review may have been misguided, so although the problem is likely to get worse with increased occupancy, I at least feel a little better that others have noticed the same issue and we were not being too hard on GP.  Thanks for all the pool pics....it really is neat to go back through my photo stash and compare the various stages of construction to the almost finished product.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:
			
		

> There were seats at the bar and the tables baking out in the sun on the walkway by the lake.



The CM at GP told us this morning that those four tables out on the walkway will be gone when Roaring Fork opens, not to be replaced.  So subtract even more seating from the area. Our guess is that the tables will go over to the area behind the new spa (Trout Pass bar).

To be fair, there were some open tables when we got to GP today around noon. Maybe they won't be as crowded on weekdays?  We sat out in the sun bake seats again and the open tables quickly filled.


----------



## TCRAIG

Granny said:


> The CM at GP told us this morning that those four tables out on the walkway will be gone when Roaring Fork opens, not to be replaced.  So subtract even more seating from the area. Our guess is that the tables will go over to the area behind the new spa (Trout Pass bar).
> 
> To be fair, there were some open tables when we got to GP today around noon. Maybe they won't be as crowded on weekdays?  We sat out in the sun bake seats again and the open tables quickly filled.


Maybe that's why they limited it to just old guys being able to go...oh wait...what's that you say...so sorry - my mistake - I thought it was called Geezer Point!!


----------



## Granny

DVC Jen said:


> The seating issue is why I am really hoping they get Roaring Fork open as early in the summer season as possible.  I can just imagine what a nightmare it would be trying to find seating while we are there in early July without Roaring Fork as another option.  I guess we can always order and take the food up to our villa, but that is not ideal.



One other option that we explored this trip was (on the advice of Dizny Dad and Dizny Di) to try Territory Lounge.  We did that one evening and had that great Artist Point portabello soup along with some pulled pork nachos.  It isn't a big menu but it was much better than we anticipated and it is a lovely setting.  They are also open with a limited breakfast menu so overall it's a nice alternative option if RF isn't open.


----------



## wdrl

Granny said:


> One other option that we explored this trip was (on the advice of Dizny Dad and Dizny Di) to try Territory Lounge.  We did that one evening and had that great Artist Point portabello soup along with some pulled pork nachos.  It isn't a big menu but it was much better than we anticipated and it is a lovely setting.  They are also open with a limited breakfast menu so overall it's a nice alternative option if RF isn't open.


One other nice touch about Territory Lounge is that it offers the Tables in Wonderland discount.  When we were at the Geyser Point bar last month it did not offer any discounts.


----------



## Granny

wdrl said:


> One other nice touch about Territory Lounge is that it offers the Tables in Wonderland discount.  When we were at the Geyser Point bar last month it did not offer any discounts.



wdrl...you are correct, Territory Lounge did take our TIW card.  We didn't have alcoholic beverages but it is a nice option that is also covered by the TIW discount at that location.

Geyser Point is an interesting set-up.  It is really comprised of two separate entities...the quick counter service which has its own menu and the sodas, teas, etc along with the refillable mug station.  It also offers four beer options, and will deliver to any table in the area when your order is ready.

The other entity is the bar, and it has its own food menu and a more full alcoholic drink list.  The bar personnel will wait on the tables within the bar area only...they will not serve the tables (for example) out on the path along the shore.  If you want to sit at those tables you have to go up to the bar area and order your food/drink from the bartender and then take it back out to your table.  So it is really kind of a combination counter service and table service area.  But it's menu has completely different food and drink from the regular counter service area. 

So it is actually kind of confusing, and the CMs at each entity try to explain it but many guests are confused.  So if you go to the counter service area and order food, you might sit in the bar and have it delivered there by the counter service personnel, not the waiter/waitress from the bar.

Add to the confusion that there is an AP discount of 20% at the counter service section (no other discount available), and there is no discount of any kind at the bar.

I don't understand why they did it that way unless the bar is third party operated.  In any event, the CMs all agree that it may evolve over time since the current set up is not straightforward and really not very guest-friendly.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Granny said:


> One other option that we explored this trip was (on the advice of Dizny Dad and Dizny Di) to try Territory Lounge.  We did that one evening and had that great Artist Point portabello soup along with some pulled pork nachos.  It isn't a big menu but it was much better than we anticipated and it is a lovely setting.  They are also open with a limited breakfast menu so overall it's a nice alternative option if RF isn't open.


Thanks for telling us about Territory Lounge!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> One other option that we explored this trip was (on the advice of Dizny Dad and Dizny Di) to try Territory Lounge.  We did that one evening and had that great Artist Point portabello soup along with some pulled pork nachos.  It isn't a big menu but it was much better than we anticipated and it is a lovely setting.  They are also open with a limited breakfast menu so overall it's a nice alternative option if RF isn't open.



I've also enjoyed Territory lounge for a lite dinner more than once Granny!  The mushroom soup is a favorite.


----------



## Granny

This sign from the elevator shows how the two entities at Geyser Point operate separately:

 



Different hours, different menus.  But operate in the same general space.  Very strange.


----------



## ArielSRL

Granny said:


> This sign from the elevator shows how the two entities at Geyser Point operate separately:
> 
> View attachment 236221
> 
> 
> 
> Different hours, different menus.  But operate in the same general space.  Very strange.


Agreed. And it's hard to figure out what's available at what. I did see some photos of the QS walk up menu though I should've saved those photos. I'm not sure what the bar serves. I saw a menu at one point but it's been awhile.


----------



## twinklebug

ArielSRL said:


> Agreed. And it's hard to figure out what's available at what. I did see some photos of the QS walk up menu though I should've saved those photos. I'm not sure what the bar serves. I saw a menu at one point but it's been awhile.


Having heard the noise about what happened to Trader Sam's menus when they first opened, I had to look... Sure enough, there are stolen GP menus for sale on ebay.
What's that quote from Obi Wan in regards to all the thieves at the spaceport / Canteena? "You will never find a more wretched hive of scum and villainy"


----------



## Granny

ArielSRL said:


> Agreed. And it's hard to figure out what's available at what. I did see some photos of the QS walk up menu though I should've saved those photos. I'm not sure what the bar serves. I saw a menu at one point but it's been awhile.



Ariel...ask and you shall receive.  I found these images at the Disney Food Blog site: http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2017/...nt-bar-and-grill-at-disneys-wilderness-lodge/

Here's the bar menu:

 


And here's the counter service breakfast menu:

 


And here's the counter service lunch/dinner menu:


----------



## jade1

Granny said:


> But it's menu has completely different food and drink from the regular counter service area.
> 
> So it is actually kind of confusing, and the CMs at each entity try to explain it but many guests are confused.  So if you go to the counter service area and order food, you might sit in the bar and have it delivered there by the counter service personnel, not the waiter/waitress from the bar.



Did you experience this? We were given "both" menus at the bar, for sure because the salmon BLT was very tasty.  Ordered and delivered. Maybe it changed?


----------



## Granny

jade1 said:


> Did you experience this? We were given "both" menus at the bar, for sure because the salmon BLT was very tasty.  Ordered and delivered. Maybe it changed?



When we sat in the bar area they just gave us the bar menu.  It is a multi folded menu with all but the back page dedicated to various alcohol options.  The back page is what I showed a picture of above.  They did not mention the counter service menu.  We sat at a table, not the bar. 

Our different experiences reinforces that they are still feeling their way through this somewhat strange set up.


----------



## Granny

For today's pool report...they have installed some rusted looking tanks to the top of the two water features (circled in red):

 


There are probably 20 workers around the pool, very busy but not clear on what they are doing. One was pouring some concrete to install a sign post. The others seem to gather and point a lot. In any event, they seem to be doing some "finishing touches" and it appears the pool is getting close to being complete.  

So I think the summer visitors will be in luck with the pool being open.  The have a pool entrance by Geyser Point so it would be easy to leave the pool blocked off from the other construction while being open.


----------



## ArielSRL

twinklebug said:


> Having heard the noise about what happened to Trader Sam's menus when they first opened, I had to look... Sure enough, there are stolen GP menus for sale on ebay.
> What's that quote from Obi Wan in regards to all the thieves at the spaceport / Canteena? "You will never find a more wretched hive of scum and villainy"


That's crazy! Anyway, I found a Disney Food Blog article with the menus for both places but at the time of the article, it stated that the servers at the bar could  take an order for the walk up window items and bring it to you. Not sure if that is still the case?


----------



## ArielSRL

Granny said:


> Ariel...ask and you shall receive.  I found these images at the Disney Food Blog site: http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2017/...nt-bar-and-grill-at-disneys-wilderness-lodge/
> 
> Here's the bar menu:
> 
> View attachment 236267
> 
> 
> And here's the counter service breakfast menu:
> 
> View attachment 236268
> 
> 
> And here's the counter service lunch/dinner menu:
> 
> View attachment 236271


Thank you!! I actually found the article by DFB this morning and saved it! But I do appreciate you posting them for me!


----------



## jade1

Granny said:


> Okay, I have to weigh in on Geyser Point.  It's a great location and the menus from the quick service location as well as the bar (two separate entities) are pretty good.
> 
> BUT...all the griping we've heard about not enough seating is 100% true!  Our first evening, well after dinner, we sat at the only available location, which was outside of the bar service area at a table, which was fine.  But the last two trips to GP there was not one open table even after doing the helicopter hover over the area hoping for a table to open up.  The cushiony chairs are large and take up a lot of space.  And there were lots of twosomes sitting at tables for four since there are only a couple of twosome tables.  And to add to the capacity issue, there are many people who are enjoying the scenery and ambiance and therefore will sit there for a long time.  Can't blame them for that, it is a great setting!
> 
> All in all, we give the ambiance and food a grade of A.  We give availability and seating capacity a grade of F.  Very disappointing.  It might get a little better when Roaring Fork is open but I really don't think so.  I don't know why Disney made such a great location and setting and then thought it would be lightly attended.
> 
> But I imagine Disney is happy with the large crowds.  Though if people sit there nursing drinks it really won't pay out for Disney all that well.  We shall see!



These highlighted below are spot on IMO:

That is the finished product we hoped for, and it was far exceeded. 

A crummy job would have led to way more available seats, but what a great problem to have IMO.

Can always add more tables/chairs in the area, shrink the size of the table/chairs etc, but it's much more difficult to improve the design, location and structure IMO.

The pool will offer more seating as well for guests staying there, and R Forks obviously will impact it also.



*


Granny said:



			there are many people who are enjoying the scenery and ambiance and therefore will sit there for a long time. Can't blame them for that, it is a great setting!

All in all, we give the ambiance and food a grade of A.

I don't know why Disney made such a great location and setting and then thought it would be lightly attended.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## ArielSRL

jade1 said:


> Did you experience this? We were given "both" menus at the bar, for sure because the salmon BLT was very tasty.  Ordered and delivered. Maybe it changed?





Granny said:


> When we sat in the bar area they just gave us the bar menu.  It is a multi folded menu with all but the back page dedicated to various alcohol options.  The back page is what I showed a picture of above.  They did not mention the counter service menu.  We sat at a table, not the bar.
> 
> Our different experiences reinforces that they are still feeling their way through this somewhat strange set up.


The article I read from DFB said they serve the walk up window menu at the bar, as well, but it was from a couple months ago...so yes, I wonder if it has changed.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> This sign from the elevator shows how the two entities at Geyser Point operate separately:
> 
> View attachment 236221
> 
> 
> 
> Different hours, different menus.  But operate in the same general space.  Very strange.



Ok, I get the bar not opening until 11 but why complicate and add to confusion and not serve food there until midnight too just like at the counter service.  The food HAS to be complete me from that kitchen.  Don't they know we're tourists and don't want to think quite that hard?!  

Best I could guess is that those are the intended hours after Roaring Fork opens and the counter service out here won't be open past 7 or maybe 8 at the latest when it does but still.

On a note - its similar in proximity to Trader Sams and Tangaroa Terrace at DLH.  I was getting a drink in at Trader Sams and when asked about food I said I was going to go get something over at the Tangaroa Terrace QS afterwards.  They said they'd be happy to get whatever I wanted from there.  Nice!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I do wonder if breakfast will continue here after Roaring Fork reopens?


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I do wonder if breakfast will continue here after Roaring Fork reopens?


How nice would it be to take coffee out from our rooms in the morning, or breakfast from RF, and head to GP to sit and enjoy a quiet view of the lake without all the morning hustle around us?


----------



## jade1

twinklebug said:


> *How nice* would it be to take coffee out from our rooms in the morning, or breakfast from RF, and head to GP to sit and enjoy a quiet view of the lake without all the morning hustle around us?



Amazingly nice. What a great asset/improvement.

But I do hope they keep both breakfast spots.


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> When we sat in the bar area they just gave us the bar menu.  It is a multi folded menu with all but the back page dedicated to various alcohol options.  The back page is what I showed a picture of above.  They did not mention the counter service menu.  We sat at a table, not the bar.
> 
> Our different experiences reinforces that they are still feeling their way through this somewhat strange set up.



That's odd.  I've been twice now.  Both times I was given the bar menu & counter menu.  Majority of people sitting around me were eating food from CS menu that was delivered to them at the bar.

Hanging at Epcot now.  It's going to be a hot one so I may not last too long.  Hope all the groupies in the World are having fun!


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> That's odd.  I've been twice now.  Both times I was given the bar menu & counter menu.  Majority of people sitting around me were eating food from CS menu that was delivered to them at the bar.




So maybe it was only us who got the experience of being offered only the bar food menu?  I"m sure that there is still a CM learning curve and that things will become smooth eventually. 

And when we were there people did order at the CS location and the food was delivered to them in the lounge via the number that is laid on the table and allows them to locate you.  But as I said, they had ordered at the CS location, not from the bar personnel as far as we saw. 





jade1 said:


> That is the finished product we hoped for, and it was far exceeded.
> 
> A crummy job would have led to way more available seats, but what a great problem to have IMO.
> 
> Can always add more tables/chairs in the area, shrink the size of the table/chairs etc, but it's much more difficult to improve the design, location and structure IMO.
> 
> The pool will offer more seating as well for guests staying there, and R Forks obviously will impact it also.



*Jade*...I couldn't agree more.  They did a great job with the whole design.  They just didn't give it enough capacity which is, from Disney's viewpoint, a wonderful problem to have.  Still, with the beautiful scenery they might not get the $ per table and turnover of tables that they'd like as people use the area as a place to relax.  I think Disney will make plenty of money though.


----------



## jade1

Granny said:


> *Jade*...I couldn't agree more.  They did a great job with the whole design.  They just didn't give it enough capacity which is, from Disney's viewpoint, a wonderful problem to have.  Still, with the beautiful scenery they might not get the $ per table and turnover of tables that they'd like as people use the area as a place to relax.  I think Disney will make plenty of money though.



Agreed.

It's early. If they need more money you might get your wish. Small tables, small chairs, more tables, more guests etc.

I just hope menu's don't change too much as well, become a huge food court type..That is the easy money solution though.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I'm late, I'm late, for a very important date!  


*Happy Belated Birthday @Dizny Dad !!!!

 *​


----------



## rkstocke5609

All,

Having so much fun reading up on the trip reports, I-Spy pool updates, Groupie meets, etc...(with pictures too, nice to put faces with usernames!)

I am so jealous!  I hope everyone has a great time!!


----------



## twinklebug

* Hope you had a Happy Birthday Dizny Dad!  *
We kept your cake in the fridge, so ... still good


----------



## sleepydog25

Didn't realize it was your birthday the other day!  I hope it was a great one, and given you're in the World, I'm guessing it was!  
*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DIZNY DAD!  *


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday DiznyDad!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny
Thanks for the continued reports, and really enjoying your take on GP.  I look 4wd to finally giving it a try!


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday, DiznyDad!!!

Sorry so late!!!


Kati and I are packing to go back to reality.  Our feet say we are ready and my husband is ready for us to come home.  It was a great week and a half.  Only one bad rain and we were on the bus at the time.  Sorry I will have no construction pics to post since we were on the ground level this time and the fence blocked our view.  

So goodbye WDW!!  See you in September.


----------



## Flossbolna

*Happy Birthday DiznyDad!!*​


----------



## Flossbolna

Thanks for all the pool pictures that have been posted. I am sorry that it was indeed only algae at the beginning. I thought a real water hole pool would have fit the theme so well (yes, I am still bitter about that change at AKL...). I think the pool starts to look really great. I like all those water features. I think that once there is pool funriture with umbrellas it might look a little less hot. I tend to be at WDW in the cooler months of the year and I actually like sun at the pool. I found that a bit of an issue at the main WL pool in December when the sun "sets" very early behind the building.


----------



## Granny

twokats said:


> Happy Birthday, DiznyDad!!!
> 
> Sorry so late!!!
> 
> 
> Kati and I are packing to go back to reality.  Our feet say we are ready and my husband is ready for us to come home.  It was a great week and a half.  Only one bad rain and we were on the bus at the time.  Sorry I will have no construction pics to post since we were on the ground level this time and the fence blocked our view.
> 
> So goodbye WDW!!  See you in September.




*Kathy*...it was great to see you and Kati including our surprise meeting at the bus line at DAK.  Have a safe trip home!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Granny
> Thanks for the continued reports, and really enjoying your take on GP.  I look 4wd to finally giving it a try!



*Jimmy*...I think you will definitely like it.  It's got food and alcohol with a beautiful view of Bay Lake...a wonderful combination!

And yesterday we were able to get a seat in the lounge at about 2:00 in the afternoon.  A CM there confirmed that weekends (when we couldn't find a seat) are definitely more crowded times than the weekdays.


----------



## Granny

Okay, I think this is the last pool picture.  Yesterday they put in the chair lift for the pool.

 


Today they are mostly cleaning and sweeping.  I don't know what else is left to do...it looks like the pool is just about ready to open, unless I'm missing something.  So those with trips in the next few months should be in good shape as far as the pool availability, I would think.


----------



## Flossbolna

Granny said:


> I don't know what else is left to do...



Add the pool furniture?


----------



## TCRAIG

Granny said:


> Okay, I think this is the last pool picture.  Yesterday they put in the chair lift for the pool.
> 
> View attachment 236482
> 
> 
> Today they are mostly cleaning and sweeping.  I don't know what else is left to do...it looks like the pool is just about ready to open, unless I'm missing something.  So those with trips in the next few months should be in good shape as far as the pool availability, I would think.


Thanks for all the updates!!


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> Okay, I think this is the last pool picture.  Yesterday they put in the chair lift for the pool.
> 
> View attachment 236482
> 
> 
> Today they are mostly cleaning and sweeping.  I don't know what else is left to do...it looks like the pool is just about ready to open, unless I'm missing something.  So those with trips in the next few months should be in good shape as far as the pool availability, I would think.


Looking good!

Do they have the rails installed? Depth markers? And final inspection still needs to be done. 

Oh... and 40' tall trees. ... and bubbles. I want bubbles.


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> Do they have the rails installed? Depth markers?
> Final inspection still needs to be done.




I am sure there are still some things on the checklist, but I was referring more to construction type of things.  But yes, the pool depth markers appear to be etched in the surrounding concrete, and there are a couple of ladders with hand rails.  Today they are doing more landscaping work...it will have quite a bit of trees and shrubbery to soften the boulder look.  

I think that upon completion it will be a very nice pool.  The big wall of boulders will help to create some separation from Geyser Point and the cabins, and the landscaping may very well bring that nice cozy feel to the pool that we enjoyed in the past.  Yes, it is a much larger pool and will undoubtedly be much more crowded than Hidden Springs, but once the trees grow in I think it will be a nice place to hang out (assuming none of the cruise ship games and music show up).


----------



## jade1

twinklebug said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Depth markers?



Captured a few on my April post.

Hate that about pools nowadays. Love SAB's 8 feet deep area.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thanks for all the pool pictures Granny!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Granny said:


> Okay, I think this is the last pool picture.  Yesterday they put in the chair lift for the pool.
> 
> View attachment 236482
> 
> 
> Today they are mostly cleaning and sweeping.  I don't know what else is left to do...it looks like the pool is just about ready to open, unless I'm missing something.  So those with trips in the next few months should be in good shape as far as the pool availability, I would think.



*Granny*, with all your fantastic pool photos and updates, I think we may have to take a vote on giving you the nickname of the "Pool Guy".   Seriously though, I've really enjoyed seeing the progress you've captured and shared with us and I agree, it sure looks like it's ready to go.  In fact, with all the Groupies in the World as of late, I'm surprised we haven't heard of a clandestine late-night Groupie Pool Party taking place.


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> Oh... and 40' tall trees. ... and bubbles. I want bubbles.



I give Disney credit...the trees they have planted are not small saplings.  They are pretty good size (6') already in many cases.  I don't think it will take long for them to fill out in the years ahead.

As for bubbles....nary a one in sight.  I guess when they went to the quarry theme they figured they could ditch the bubbles.


----------



## Corinne

Happy Birthday DDad!!!!!!


----------



## rkstocke5609

Granny said:


> I give Disney credit...the trees they have planted are not small saplings.  They are pretty good size (6') already in many cases.  I don't think it will take long for them to fill out in the years ahead.
> 
> As for bubbles....nary a one in sight.  I guess when they went to the quarry theme they figured they could ditch the bubbles.



Couldn't they have used escaping natural gas (producing bubbles) as an excuse for abandoning the quarry....?


----------



## DenLo

DVC Jen said:


> Anyone want to take any bets or toss out ideas on when Roaring Fork will be opened again since it looks like the pool is nearly finished?  I am crossing everything I can, wishing, hoping and anything else I can do that it is open for the 4th of July holiday time frame.



When we were there in early April several management types were checking the work on the exterior of the CCV building told us the goal was to try and open both the Boulder Cove Pool and Roaring Forks by July 4th.  If they don't make that date they will be open by July 17th for the opening of Copper Creek.  They also told us that it was true that there will be official name changes for the Silver Creek Falls and Silver Creek Pool will also be changed by July 17th to Copper Creek Falls and Copper Creek Pool.

But after seeing Granny's photos of the Boulder Cove Pool it looks like it might be open for Memorial Day weekend if not sooner.


----------



## Dean Marino

Flossbolna said:


> Add the pool furniture?



Not quite....

Fill the pool - do other work - let pool sit, then check for leakage.  Betting pool will be drained and refilled at least once .


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> I give Disney credit...the trees they have planted are not small saplings.  They are pretty good size (6') already in many cases.  I don't think it will take long for them to fill out in the years ahead.
> 
> As for bubbles....nary a one in sight.  I guess when they went to the quarry theme they figured they could ditch the bubbles.



Poly got full size palm trees replanted though......


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> I give Disney credit...the trees they have planted are not small saplings.  They are pretty good size (6') already in many cases.  I don't think it will take long for them to fill out in the years ahead.
> 
> As for bubbles....nary a one in sight.  I guess when they went to the quarry theme they figured they could ditch the bubbles.



I'm so glad evergreens grow like wildfire in Florida. 

Guess we will have to stick with the hot tub for bubbles then. (I'm really curious as to what all those tubes they had sticking up in the images where they were pouring the pool were. Had my fingers crossed for jets.)


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Flossbolna said:


> Thanks for all the pool pictures that have been posted. I am sorry that it was indeed only algae at the beginning. I thought a real water hole pool would have fit the theme so well (yes, I am still bitter about that change at AKL...). I think the pool starts to look really great. I like all those water features. I think that once there is pool funriture with umbrellas it might look a little less hot. I tend to be at WDW in the cooler months of the year and I actually like sun at the pool. I found that a bit of an issue at the main WL pool in December when the sun "sets" very early behind the building.



The bright blue color is where the "quarry" theme kind of falls apart isn't it?!  

I'm still hoping for lots of umbrellas!  Shade if you want it and fold it up if you don't.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday @rusafee1183 !!!!*

* *​


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I was looking at some lodging at Yellowstone and this seemed somewhat familiar to something new opening in July:






It's in one of the new buildings they added to Canyon Lodge and Cabins and opened in 2016.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday rusafee1183!!!!
Hope you have a great one


----------



## Granny

DenLo said:


> When we were there in early April several management types were checking the work on the exterior of the CCV building told us the goal was to try and open both the Boulder Cove Pool and Roaring Forks by July 4th.  If they don't make that date they will be open by July 17th for the opening of Copper Creek.  They also told us that it was true that there will be official name changes for the Silver Creek Falls and Silver Creek Pool will also be changed by July 17th to Copper Creek Falls and Copper Creek Pool.
> 
> But after seeing Granny's photos of the Boulder Cove Pool it looks like it might be open for Memorial Day weekend if not sooner.





*Denise*...this morning a CM gave me the July 4th date, and mentioned the pool and Roaring Fork.  So I guess that is the official word.  I guess if they don't have staffing planned to start at both locations until late June I can see them holding off on opening.  But it sure doesn't look like the pool will take two more months to be ready.



Dean Marino said:


> Fill the pool - do other work - let pool sit, then check for leakage. Betting pool will be drained and refilled at least once .



*Dean*...I believe you are correct.  Also, since they won't be having CCV guests until July, my guess is that they don't want to increase their staffing and pool maintenance costs until they feel like they need to do so for capacity reasons.


----------



## jade1

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The bright blue color is where the "quarry" theme kind of falls apart isn't it?! .



I guess it depends on the quarry. Rust color around here. Some have a blue/green hue though.


----------



## DenLo

I would think the depth of the water in a quarry pool would affect the color, combined with the types of minerals in the rocks and even the color of the sky.  But I still prefer that lighter aqua shade that turned out to be algae.  Disney research everything.  There is probably somewhere that states people want their pools to be deep turquoise.


----------



## DenLo

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I was looking at some lodging at Yellowstone and this seemed somewhat familiar to something new opening in July:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in one of the new buildings they added to Canyon Lodge and Cabins and opened in 2016.



To me that is worse than CCV, although it does remind me of bare bones look of the Coronado Springs room we stayed in late March.  It did have brighter colors, but that is about it.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The bright blue color is where the "quarry" theme kind of falls apart isn't it?!
> 
> I'm still hoping for lots of umbrellas!  Shade if you want it and fold it up if you don't.


Blue water is fine by me, I'm still trying to figure out what the rusty old tanks are supposed to be. 

An interesting point to be made here is that quarry swimming is not permitted and dangerous in most locations throughout the US. Deaths usually occur due to youth jumping off of high rocks into waters so densely colored that dangers are easily hidden. Here in MA, we finally were able to get rid of one of the most notorious killers, the Quincy Quarry, back during the big dig when it was filled in. I know of some others near the city that still have occasional issues.

I don't hold Disney responsible for any actions youth might have back at home in regards to quarry swimming, but it's a bit disturbing to me that this is supposed to make us think of one.


----------



## jade1

twinklebug said:


> Blue water is fine by me, I'm still trying to figure out what the rusty old tanks are supposed to be.
> 
> An interesting point to be made here is that quarry swimming is not permitted and dangerous in most locations throughout the US. Deaths usually occur due to youth jumping off of high rocks into waters so densely colored that dangers are easily hidden. Here in MA, we finally were able to get rid of one of the most notorious killers, the Quincy Quarry, back during the big dig when it was filled in. I know of some others near the city that still have occasional issues.
> 
> I don't hold Disney responsible for any actions youth might have back at home in regards to quarry swimming, but it's a bit disturbing to me that this is supposed to make us think of one.



Also don't go into Volcanos after visiting the Poly.


----------



## twinklebug

jade1 said:


> Also don't go into Volcanos after visiting the Poly.


 I'll try not to.
I also won't be traversing suspended bridges over crocodile infested waters 

Sorry about the post if it bothered anyone. Please note, I wasn't trying to be snarky at all either.
It just seems quite odd that Disney would take what has been noted as a dangerous past time and turn it into recreation. I hope all parents take a moment to educate their kids that quarry swimming, unless opened up as public access with a life guard, is dangerous and not to be done. I appreciate that Disney is always safe. (One of the main reasons I started vacationing with my kids here)


----------



## jade1

twinklebug said:


> I'll try not to.
> I also won't be traversing suspended bridges over crocodile infested waters
> 
> Sorry about the post if it bothered anyone. Please note, I wasn't trying to be snarky at all either.
> It just seems quite odd that Disney would take what has been noted as a dangerous past time and turn it into recreation. I hope all parents take a moment to educate their kids that quarry swimming, unless opened up as public access with a life guard, is dangerous and not to be done. I appreciate that Disney is always safe. (One of the main reasons I started vacationing with my kids here)



It's a fair point. It doesn't really look like most quarries I've seen. I kinda doubt many will make the connection to one back home, but yes parenting (and stupidity) never ends.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DenLo said:


> I would think the depth of the water in a quarry pool would affect the color, combined with the types of minerals in the rocks and even the color of the sky.  But I still prefer that lighter aqua shade that turned out to be algae.  Disney research everything.  There is probably somewhere that states people want their pools to be deep turquoise.



Reports were they got lots of complaints at AKL because people thought the water was "dirty".  I really think it's just conditioning to expect a bright blue.  



twinklebug said:


> Blue water is fine by me, I'm still trying to figure out what the rusty old tanks are supposed to be.
> 
> An interesting point to be made here is that quarry swimming is not permitted and dangerous in most locations throughout the US. Deaths usually occur due to youth jumping off of high rocks into waters so densely colored that dangers are easily hidden. Here in MA, we finally were able to get rid of one of the most notorious killers, the Quincy Quarry, back during the big dig when it was filled in. I know of some others near the city that still have occasional issues.
> 
> I don't hold Disney responsible for any actions youth might have back at home in regards to quarry swimming, but it's a bit disturbing to me that this is supposed to make us think of one.



The local quarry swimming that was by where I grew up also shut down - considered to be too dangerous.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DenLo said:


> To me that is worse than CCV, although it does remind me of bare bones look of the Coronado Springs room we stayed in late March.  It did have brighter colors, but that is about it.



I don't think it has quite all the touches that CCV does but compared to some National Park decor that hasn't been updated since the 70's it's positively stunning!    National park decor isn't generally something I think should be followed anyway but this reminds me a lot of certain aspects of the CCV decor - the color themes with light woods, blues, light walls and the industrial toned ceiling light fixture.  Not a copy for sure but similarities.


----------



## DVC Jen

DenLo said:


> When we were there in early April several management types were checking the work on the exterior of the CCV building told us the goal was to try and open both the Boulder Cove Pool and Roaring Forks by July 4th.  If they don't make that date they will be open by July 17th for the opening of Copper Creek.  They also told us that it was true that there will be official name changes for the Silver Creek Falls and Silver Creek Pool will also be changed by July 17th to Copper Creek Falls and Copper Creek Pool.
> 
> But after seeing Granny's photos of the Boulder Cove Pool it looks like it might be open for Memorial Day weekend if not sooner.




We check in on July 3rd so I am crossing my fingers they have RF done by then.  Thanks for the  info


----------



## DVC Jen

DenLo said:


> I would think the depth of the water in a quarry pool would affect the color, combined with the types of minerals in the rocks and even the color of the sky.  But I still prefer that lighter aqua shade that turned out to be algae.  Disney research everything.  There is probably somewhere that states people want their pools to be deep turquoise.




I am willing to bet Disney is not going with a darker, richer color for liability reasons.  I wanted the same rich dark blue in our pool when we had it built, but the builder refused.  We were told that if a child, pet or even adult was drowning we needed to be able to clearly see the bottom of the pool.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jade1 said:


> I guess it depends on the quarry. Rust color around here. Some have a blue/green hue though.



True - stuff that leaches into the water will change the color.


----------



## jade1

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Reports were they got lots of complaints at AKL because people thought the water was "dirty".  I really think it's just conditioning to expect a bright blue.




So glad you brought that up. Always forgot to ask. Wasn't it green at first? Noticed it blue this winter.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jade1 said:


> So glad you brought that up. Always forgot to ask. Wasn't it green at first? Noticed it blue this winter.



Yes, it was a greenish color for years - the intent was to look like an animal water hole.  I think it was 4-5 years ago or so when they changed it to the blue.

Did a quick search - here's what it was:






vs new color:


----------



## sleepydog25

First, *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, RUSAFEE!!  *

As promised, here is our list of highlights, lowlights, and observations from our trip.  It's not an all-inclusive list, and if I think of more, I'll mention them later.  
*LOWLIGHTS: *Not many, really.
- Still very unhappy with the missing bison and geese topiaries.
- _Paddlefish_ should have been great; instead, it was just middling. Poor host/hostess interaction; average service; slightly below average food. Doesn't bode well for the re-imagined _Portobello_ which is owned by the same company.
- Hate where the new smoking area is just steps away from the Villas entrance. The smoke can't help but drift toward the opening and makes for a very unwelcoming "welcome home."
- _Paradiso 37_ has solid food for a pretty good price, but the music is overwhelmingly loud.  I would eat there again except I won't since the music hurts my senses. It pounds you into submission. I'm no longer 25.
- Construction is everywhere.  I know much of it is necessary to deal with ever expanding hordes of people, but it's still not fun to witness and experience.
- Still disappointed in CCVC rooms up close. They aren't awful but they're far from what they should be (see: Aulani rooms).

*HIGHLIGHTS:*
- Re:_ Paddlefish_ above, after being prompted to write a review on FB, I did and was promptly contacted by the general manager who promised to make it right on our next trip.
- $100 gift card and three FPs each for taking a tour of the new CCVC rooms. Actually, the flyer and lithograph slipped under our door said come view the Poly suites and talk to an agent, but we did CCVC and Aulani, instead.  It was intended for non-DVC owners, but they offered to make good on the promotion, regardless. The agent was friendly, helpful, and not pushy.  We didn't buy anything. It was curious that when we spoke about BLT as an add-on, he said "those points are very hard to come by." Minutes later, he popped back into the room saying there were 123 points available at BLT. "What a coinky-dink," said Bugs. Another item of interest there, we'd always assumed that Disney did their "direct resales" by contract points, i.e., if they ROFR'd a 100-point contract, then that was what they'd offer. Not so, according to Tony. Had we wanted to buy 25 points, or 50 points, or any amount of the 123, we could have. Did not know that.
- _Artist Point_ shined again. Our server, Diana, was excellent, the best we had all trip. Gary, the manager, came and checked on us, too. Food was excellent, though to be fair, my buffalo strip loin was slightly overdone (I wanted med rare and got med to med well). Otherwise, it was topnotch.
- US was fun. . .but it's not Disney no matter how hard they want it to be.
- Room 5528 was incredible!
- BHGM, Part Deux, Section A was fun, and it was so nice to finally meet people with whom I've established such a close bond.
- Weather--warmish but didn't rain much and was breezy to boot
- Crowds--just moderate and sometimes downright low
- Territory Lounge Coffee Shop and the Villas coffee bar (and Kirk)
- AP brunch--costly but superb
- The smell, sounds, and sights of the Lodge.  Still amazing despite losing a good bit of the wilderness aspect.

*OBSERVATIONS*
- While CM interaction was still good, there has been a definite drop in enthusiasm and friendliness the past 5-6 years. There's no denying it now. They're still a notch above, say, US employees, but the gap is shrinking. That's not good news.
- Saw a lot more globs of gum, pieces of trash, and dirty bathrooms than I have before. The bathrooms weren't bad overall, though a few were in dire need of cleaning, mopping, etc. Given the low crowd levels, I was a bit surprised. Saw gum globs everywhere, especially in MK.
- Bus paint schemes seem duller than before. Very blah. Must save them money.
- Like new Disney Springs but they need maps in little kiosks or something.
- First week of May now has new title: Disney Stroller Week.  My lord, there were a bazillion and one strollers during our time there, perhaps owing to the fact that school is still in meaning fewer grade school children and more toddlers and babies. 
- Frozen ride: meh. Fun once
- Almost made the lowlights, but _Soarin'_. It's still fun, but it lacks the zeal and rush of energy (and smells) of the original. It's sort of like _Back to the Future_ and _Back to the Future II_--the first was a diamond; the second is cubic zirconium--flashy but a pale imitation.
- The new bag check/metal detector system worked very smoothly while we were there. Again, this may have been due to lower crowds, but we waited in lines to get through bag checks, detectors, and turnstiles that were much smaller than we've seen before.

Guess we liked enough things to return!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Jimmy and Tammy!!!

 

Have a wonderful day!*​


----------



## Granny

And from our Groupie Meet Part 2, at breakfast at Whispering Canyon...

 
Another fun group as you can see!


I forgot to get permission from Bobbiwoz's guests to put their names on this board.  So they shall remain nameless at this time.  


Thanks for whoever suggested the breakfast...it was a fun way to have a meet!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Anniversary Jimmy & Tammy !!!

 *


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> And from our Groupie Meet Part 2, at breakfast at Whispering Canyon...
> 
> View attachment 236709
> Another fun group as you can see!
> 
> 
> I forgot to get permission from Bobbiwoz's guests to put their names on this board.  So they shall remain nameless at this time.
> 
> 
> Thanks for whoever suggested the breakfast...it was a fun way to have a meet!




Wow Granny, not only a great photo, (such a happy group(i e) photo, but you tagged everyone too!! I'm impressed!


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Anniversary Jimmy & Tammy!!!!!!*


----------



## TCRAIG

Granny said:


> And from our Groupie Meet Part 2, at breakfast at Whispering Canyon...
> 
> View attachment 236709
> Another fun group as you can see!
> 
> 
> I forgot to get permission from Bobbiwoz's guests to put their names on this board.  So they shall remain nameless at this time.
> 
> 
> Thanks for whoever suggested the breakfast...it was a fun way to have a meet!


If any of the Groupies are looking for a spot to watch the last night of wishes - Jerry and I have a great view from BLT.  Just PM me and we can get you our room # if ya wanna join us @8:30 tonight


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

TCRAIG said:


> If any of the Groupies are looking for a spot to watch the last night of wishes - Jerry and I have a great view from BLT.  Just PM me and we can get you our room # if ya wanna join us @8:30 tonight



A nice offer!  I'm sure it's going to be crazy in MK tonight!!!


----------



## TCRAIG

KAT4DISNEY said:


> A nice offer!  I'm sure it's going to be crazy in MK tonight!!!


It's already crazy at BLT!


----------



## wildernessDad

We're here at TotWL now.  It's crowded.


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> Wow Granny, not only a great photo, (such a happy group(i e) photo, but you tagged everyone too!! I'm impressed!



Thanks, Corinne.  I figured that the usual "front row, back row" description wouldn't fit so I found out that the Paint program on my laptop had the ability to add text.  That's pushing technology about as far as this guy is able.


----------



## Granny

TCRAIG said:


> If any of the Groupies are looking for a spot to watch the last night of wishes - Jerry and I have a great view from BLT.  Just PM me and we can get you our room # if ya wanna join us @8:30 tonight



What a nice offer.  And what a great way for you to beat the crazy crowds both inside MK and at TOTWL.  I'm sure it will be a great show!



wildernessDad said:


> We're here at TotWL now. It's crowded.



You are very brave, WDad!  But you will get to see some Disney history being made (or ended).  Enjoy!!


----------



## twokats

*Happy Anniversary Jimmy & Tammy*


----------



## twokats

Granny said:


> *Kathy*...it was great to see you and Kati including our surprise meeting at the bus line at DAK.  Have a safe trip home!



It was very safe.  The crew chief on our flight found a small problem with the airplane and decided it needed to be attended to, so with an hour delay because of weather in Dallas (which we found out about when we arrived at MCO), and the ins and outs of AA getting permission to get the small repair taken care of we were an additional hour and a half leaving MCO.  Made for a long afternoon and evening, but we got home safely.

Now we start planning for our September cruise and days at WDW before and after said cruise.  

I hope everyone that is still at the world have a safe trip home.  Glad to have had our time with Di and Dad, Granny and Mrs Granny, Teapot and Sleepy and Luv!!!  
Granny, tell your Mrs that Kati picked up a jacket like the one she got and Kati absolutely loves it!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Wishing Jimmy and Tammy a very Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Mrs. Granny

Hi Everyone,  I was feeling left out so finally joined the DISboards.  Yes, Granny is my DH.  Enjoyed my stay at VWL and meets with the Groupies.


----------



## DiznyDi

Mrs. Granny said:


> Hi Everyone,  I was feeling left out so finally joined the DISboards.  Yes, Granny is my DH.  Enjoyed my stay at VWL and meets with the Groupies.




Yay ! So very nice to see you here!


----------



## Mrs. Granny

twokats said:


> It was very safe.  The crew chief on our flight found a small problem with the airplane and decided it needed to be attended to, so with an hour delay because of weather in Dallas (which we found out about when we arrived at MCO), and the ins and outs of AA getting permission to get the small repair taken care of we were an additional hour and a half leaving MCO.  Made for a long afternoon and evening, but we got home safely.
> 
> Now we start planning for our September cruise and days at WDW before and after said cruise.
> 
> I hope everyone that is still at the world have a safe trip home.  Glad to have had our time with Di and Dad, Granny and Mrs Granny, Teapot and Sleepy and Luv!!!
> Granny, tell your Mrs that Kati picked up a jacket like the one she got and Kati absolutely loves it!!!



Hi Kathy!  It was so fun to see you and Kati.  I'm so excited Kati got the jacket and loves it.  I love mine too!  UniQlo might be my new favorite Disney Springs store. Glad you are safely home.  Tomorrow is our last day .  A sad day but we'll be back in December


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Mrs. Granny said:


> Hi Everyone,  I was feeling left out so finally joined the DISboards.  Yes, Granny is my DH.  Enjoyed my stay at VWL and meets with the Groupies.


Yay - welcome to the Groupies Mrs. Granny!!!


----------



## twokats

Mrs. Granny said:


> Hi Kathy!  It was so fun to see you and Kati.  I'm so excited Kati got the jacket and loves it.  I love mine too!  UniQlo might be my new favorite Disney Springs store. Glad you are safely home.  Tomorrow is our last day .  A sad day but we'll be back in December



So glad you made it to the group!!!  Yes, we are home, I had a long day at work, but my boss actually said, 'I am so glad you are back'.  My four legged babies were also very glad to see me also.  See you in December.


----------



## Uncranky Donald

Hello wonderful VWL Groupies 

Can some of you give me your opinions on the likelihood of both Silver Creek Springs Pool and Roaring Fork being open(re-open) by the end of June? I originally had thought that at least Roaring Fork's refurb would be finished by late May, but now since CCV have a start date in July is it pretty safe to think they're not going to push for anything to be finished before then? TIA for all your wonderful info from the Lodge


----------



## sleepydog25

First, *HAPPY ANNIVERSARY JIMMY AND TAMMY!*  Hope you had a great one!!

Second, *welcome home, Mrs Granny!! *It was a delight to meet you, and we're all thrilled
you're joining in our merry band!  Guess you figured out *Granny* needed chaperoning, eh?

Third, a hearty welcome to *Uncranky Donald!*  We tend to be a friendly bunch, and we hope you'll join in our conversations often. Feel free to drop me your travel dates if you've a mind to, or birthdays/anniversaries to *KAT4DISNEY*, again only if you wish. You've already warmed my cockles by calling us "VWL Groupies."   To answer your question, there's just no telling. Disney's mind is hard to read, and their timetable is known only to them. I'd plan for them not to be open, but be willing and able to be spontaneous if they do.  Again, welcome!


----------



## rkstocke5609

Uncranky Donald said:


> Hello wonderful VWL Groupies
> 
> Can some of you give me your opinions on the likelihood of both Silver Creek Springs Pool and Roaring Fork being open(re-open) by the end of June? I originally had thought that at least Roaring Fork's refurb would be finished by late May, but now since CCV have a start date in July is it pretty safe to think they're not going to push for anything to be finished before then? TIA for all your wonderful info from the Lodge



Based on recent reports & pictures I would say it's 99% likely you'll get the pool, but Roaring Fork I would put at less than 50%.  Good news is that will encourage you to try those breakfast items at Geyser Point which look pretty darn good......


----------



## Granny

Uncranky Donald said:


> Hello wonderful VWL Groupies
> 
> Can some of you give me your opinions on the likelihood of both Silver Creek Springs Pool and Roaring Fork being open(re-open) by the end of June? I originally had thought that at least Roaring Fork's refurb would be finished by late May, but now since CCV have a start date in July is it pretty safe to think they're not going to push for anything to be finished before then? TIA for all your wonderful info from the Lodge



Hi *Uncranky!*   And WELCOME to the VWL Groupies thread.  

I agree with @*sleepydog25* that it is really hard to predict.  Construction on the pool makes it look like it will surely be ready by the end of June.  And Roaring Fork has been closed long enough to build anything they want there.   As Sleepy said, it is probably best not to count on the pool and RF being open by the end of June, but there's a good chance they might be.  Enjoy the trip planning, and thanks for dropping by.


----------



## Granny

It's our departure day from WDW, which would be sadder if we didn't have a return trip planned for December (and more Groupie meets I'm sure).  It has been the shortest trip (7 nights) we have ever taken but still very enjoyable.  Probably the least amount of park time of any of our trips.  

It was so much fun to meet up with so many Groupies, and everyone is just as nice in person as on this thread.  Who would think that a love of a Disney resort would draw such a great group together?  

Back to packing up for now.  {{sigh}}


----------



## TCRAIG

Granny said:


> What a nice offer.  And what a great way for you to beat the crazy crowds both inside MK and at TOTWL.  I'm sure it will be a great show!
> 
> 
> 
> You are very brave, WDad!  But you will get to see some Disney history being made (or ended).  Enjoy!!





Granny said:


> It's our departure day from WDW, which would be sadder if we didn't have a return trip planned for December (and more Groupie meets I'm sure).  It has been the shortest trip (7 nights) we have ever taken but still very enjoyable.  Probably the least amount of park time of any of our trips.
> 
> It was so much fun to meet up with so many Groupies, and everyone is just as nice in person as on this thread.  Who would think that a love of a Disney resort would draw such a great group together?
> 
> Back to packing up for now.  {{sigh}}


sorry we didn't get a chance to meet up this week - hopefully - we can in Dec.  Have a safe trip.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Mrs. Granny said:


> Hi Everyone,  I was feeling left out so finally joined the DISboards.  Yes, Granny is my DH.  Enjoyed my stay at VWL and meets with the Groupies.



Awesome!!!! It's TGIF and in addition to that, we now have *Mrs. Granny....... *what a great start to the weekend!!! *Mrs. Granny*, if you are even half as nice as *Granny*, you are going to make a wonderful addition to the Thread.......welcome aboard!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> It's our departure day from WDW, which would be sadder if we didn't have a return trip planned for December (and more Groupie meets I'm sure).  It has been the shortest trip (7 nights) we have ever taken but still very enjoyable.  Probably the least amount of park time of any of our trips.
> 
> It was so much fun to meet up with so many Groupies, and everyone is just as nice in person as on this thread.  Who would think that a love of a Disney resort would draw such a great group together?
> 
> Back to packing up for now.  {{sigh}}


I hate that feeling of having to leave.  Our recent departure was also eased by the knowledge we'd be back in July. . .but what a great trip it was! Funny, our 7-day trip was my longest ever in the World.

Miss the weather, too.  Although we've had a couple of nice days since returning, it's been mostly rainy and cool. May finally get an extended string of good days starting Sunday. That reminds me, Happy Mother's Day to all of you great moms out there!  Hope you have a special day.

Our show opens tonight, and I'm still nursing a cold with about 80% of my voice having returned, but as they say, "the show must go on."

*Sleepy* out.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Granny said:


> And from our Groupie Meet Part 2, at breakfast at Whispering Canyon...
> 
> View attachment 236709
> Another fun group as you can see!
> 
> 
> I forgot to get permission from Bobbiwoz's guests to put their names on this board.  So they shall remain nameless at this time.
> 
> 
> Thanks for whoever suggested the breakfast...it was a fun way to have a meet!


Thanks for posting!  I wish I could get my honey, Tom, to come on as tomwoz, but no luck.  I do have one son, gregwoz, who has posted once!


----------



## momtwoboys

tomorrow 9:00AM will be our 11 month booking date! YAY


----------



## Corinne

Mrs. Granny!!!!!! So happy to see you here!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

momtwoboys said:


> tomorrow 9:00AM will be our 11 month booking date! YAY



Isn't it nice when that day finally arrives?!


----------



## Uncranky Donald

rkstocke5609 said:


> Based on recent reports & pictures I would say it's 99% likely you'll get the pool, but Roaring Fork I would put at less than 50%.  Good news is that will encourage you to try those breakfast items at Geyser Point which look pretty darn good......





Granny said:


> Hi *Uncranky!*   And WELCOME to the VWL Groupies thread.
> 
> I agree with @*sleepydog25* that it is really hard to predict.  Construction on the pool makes it look like it will surely be ready by the end of June.  And Roaring Fork has been closed long enough to build anything they want there.   As Sleepy said, it is probably best not to count on the pool and RF being open by the end of June, but there's a good chance they might be.  Enjoy the trip planning, and thanks for dropping by.



Thank you both kindly for your input!! The Geyser Point menu better watch out for me, Ima comin' for it!!


----------



## Uncranky Donald

sleepydog25 said:


> First, *HAPPY ANNIVERSARY JIMMY AND TAMMY!*  Hope you had a great one!!
> 
> Second, *welcome home, Mrs Granny!! *It was a delight to meet you, and we're all thrilled
> you're joining in our merry band!  Guess you figured out *Granny* needed chaperoning, eh?
> 
> Third, a hearty welcome to *Uncranky Donald!*  We tend to be a friendly bunch, and we hope you'll join in our conversations often. Feel free to drop me your travel dates if you've a mind to, or birthdays/anniversaries to *KAT4DISNEY*, again only if you wish. You've already warmed my cockles by calling us "VWL Groupies."   To answer your question, there's just no telling. Disney's mind is hard to read, and their timetable is known only to them. I'd plan for them not to be open, but be willing and able to be spontaneous if they do.  Again, welcome!



Thank you thank you for your hearty Welcome I knew at 7months that there was a good chance construction wouldn't be completed by the time we arrived, but a girl could hope 
I shall expect neither but remain optimistic  I am coming to VWL from Kidani on 6/25...very excited to be back at the Lodge after 3 years!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for all the well wishes for our anniversary!! You folks are the best!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies Mrs. Granny!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies Uncranky Donald!!!!


----------



## Anna114

momtwoboys said:


> tomorrow 9:00AM will be our 11 month booking date! YAY


Ours isn't until the 30th but I really am looking forward to going home. We haven't been to VWL since 10/15. We left the day they were putting up the fences for the construction. I hope the feel of the resort will not have changed too much. I loved the coziness of VWL but I'm thinking it will be very different.


----------



## sleepydog25

Anna114 said:


> Ours isn't until the 30th but I really am looking forward to going home. We haven't been to VWL since 10/15. We left the day they were putting up the fences for the construction. I hope the feel of the resort will not have changed too much. I loved the coziness of VWL but I'm thinking it will be very different.


I will be  honest--you'll likely be a bit shocked at the changes, especially since a brand, spanking new building now occupies the old beach area. And the cabins are everywhere, sort of a sprawling urban crawl.  That being said, much of the feel at the Lodge remains the same: the flickering lanterns, the chirruping crickets, the majestic music, the enticing smells, the soaring architecture--it's all still there.  Just. . .different.


----------



## momtwoboys

ALL BOOKED! April 13-20th Boulder Ridge Villas Studio here weeeeeeeee come!


----------



## Mrs. Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> First, *HAPPY ANNIVERSARY JIMMY AND TAMMY!*  Hope you had a great one!!
> 
> Second, *welcome home, Mrs Granny!! *It was a delight to meet you, and we're all thrilled
> you're joining in our merry band!  Guess you figured out *Granny* needed chaperoning, eh?
> 
> Third, a hearty welcome to *Uncranky Donald!*  We tend to be a friendly bunch, and we hope you'll join in our conversations often. Feel free to drop me your travel dates if you've a mind to, or birthdays/anniversaries to *KAT4DISNEY*, again only if you wish. You've already warmed my cockles by calling us "VWL Groupies."   To answer your question, there's just no telling. Disney's mind is hard to read, and their timetable is known only to them. I'd plan for them not to be open, but be willing and able to be spontaneous if they do.  Again, welcome!



Thank you for the warm welcome, Sleepydog25.  Unfortunately, I don't think I will be able to do a very good job chaperoning my DH since I've been trying for almost 30 years with no luck. HaHa   I'm looking forward to being a part of the VWL Groupies, since I think there is no better place on earth than VWL.


----------



## Anna114

sleepydog25 said:


> I will be  honest--you'll likely be a bit shocked at the changes, especially since a brand, spanking new building now occupies the old beach area. And the cabins are everywhere, sort of a sprawling urban crawl.  That being said, much of the feel at the Lodge remains the same: the flickering lanterns, the chirruping crickets, the majestic music, the enticing smells, the soaring architecture--it's all still there.  Just. . .different.


Thank you for the warning... my husband is none too pleased about the changes. Has all of the beach been taken away?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Anna114 said:


> Thank you for the warning... my husband is none too pleased about the changes. Has all of the beach been taken away?



Yes.


----------



## sleepydog25

Anna114 said:


> Thank you for the warning... my husband is none too pleased about the changes. Has all of the beach been taken away?


Yes. Not one strip of it left. Part of it has been replaced with artificial turf which I find especially offensive, and I'm hoping perhaps it will be replaced once everything is up and working, but I'm not holding my breath. There simply is a lot of concrete in that area, from the walk leading to and around GP, to the broad area between GP and the new pool, to the road (sorry, it's a road, not a pathway) running down the Villas, all the way to the path that connects the cabins to the rest of the resort. It's pretty; GP is stunning and the cabins will be lovely. . .but it's not wilderness.  Other than all that, I'm fine with it.


----------



## sleepydog25

Almost forgot, *HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO ALL OUR GROUPIE MOMS!! *


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Mother's Day to our wonderful Groupie Mom's!!!!


----------



## Granny

*And to all Groupie women who are mothers, grandmothers, aunts and all those who nurture and guide this generation of youngsters...*


----------



## twinklebug

Happy Mother's day to all! 

Celebrating the day with some turmoil here. (Aging dad insisted on driving home from Florida - just sent my family off to retrieve him from new jersey.)


----------



## cvrapclark

I have been waitlisted for a while now for a 2 bed at Wilderness for night of May 28th (night before Labor Day).  I have the 26, 27 and 29th.  Send me some Pixie Dust!!!  If it doesn't come through, we have 2 nights at Hard Rock, 2 nights at Wilderness, and 2 nights at Saratoga for 8 of us.  I have to pack really light!!  I've done a split stay before, but never a triple stay in six nights!  I LOVE VWL!!  I really wish the new pool would be open by then.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Wow.  So much has passed by since my last visit to the thread.  Only one thing keeps me from my daily visits, and that is when I spend time at The Lodge itself!  So many things to catch-up with:


·      Let’s start with a big hug for *DiznyDi* who put up with me sleeping in and watching TV in the room when we should have been spending time at Geyser Point with *Granny* & *Mrs*. *Granny*.

·      So many thanks to *Granny* for all of his work in posting great pictures!  It is surprising for as much time as he spent at Geyser Point; which was wonderful, by the way.  Thanks!  And special thanks to *Mrs. *
*        Granny*, too!

·      Thanks to all that wished me a Happy Birthday!  So kind!

·      And of course, thanks to all that participated in the BHGMII!  Great to meet *Sleepy* & *Luv* this time, and always a pleasure to see *Horselover*, *Bobbiwoz*, *Twokats*, *Princess* *Kati*, *Mrs*. *Granny*, and *Tea* *Pot*!  
        And Even *Granny* tore himself away from Geyser Point to join us!

·      Then there is a big thanks to all at the Groupie Breakfast.  It was a meeting of the “Toms”.  And *Granny* did a great job of coordinating it all!

·      Can’t miss wishing *Jimmy* & *Tammy* a Happy Anniversary!

·      And Happy Birthday to all those whom I missed sending such wishes.  I was tied up with *Granny* at Geyser Point.

·      Can’t help but thank *Sleepy* for his outstanding reviews on how things are stacking up for all of us at the Lodge and around The World.

·      So sorry we missed Wilderness Dad and family.  I must have been at Geyser point with what’s his name . . . 

Happy Mothers Day to all!

What a great trip it was.  Back to The World in December.  And tomorrow, back to the grind . . . that supports the whole Circle of Life.


----------



## tea pot

Happy Mother's Day to all the Groupie Moms and Grandmas
Hope you're having a Magical Day 

We were so happy to be back at our Beloved Lodge last week 
even though it was for just a day but what a Great Groupie day it was!
BHGM episode I TOWL
I was so glad to meet old and new friends face to face. 
Sleepy you and Luv are just as sweet in person as you are here on the boards,
 Granny so glad we finally met and Welcome Home Mrs Granny!!!
Kathy and Kati loved seeing you both again 
 Mr Teapot and I were treated to a double dose of our dear friends Di and Dad
 We had a mini lunch meet at GP that day.  
All and all I'm happy to report that even with the big changes I still feel
Our Beloved is still the magical place it always has been  
so take care my Dear Kindred Spirits and stay well.

PS A long belated thank you for all the Birthday Wishes 
I'm going to try to hang around a little more often, 
those  rocking chairs are calling


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> So sorry we missed Wilderness Dad and family.  I must have been at Geyser point with what’s his name . . .




*DDad*...you're going to have people think that I partake of "The Recipe" a little too often! 

I have to admit, it was nice to find out that you can get a seat at Geyser Point if you're patient and go on a non-weekend day.  And of course, once we got one of those seats we tended to stay put which explains our multi-hour visits there!  What can I say...a great view of Bay Lake, some nice overhead fans and our waitress Jessica who kept coming by and showed great hospitality by asking us if we wanted a drink.   And bonus points for her since she didn't kick me out when I spilled my drink all over the table. 

And I think I have figured out that if you want to "accidentally" bump into a Groupie during a VWL stay, GP is the place to go!  What a great time we had with DDad and Di this last trip!


----------



## Granny

tea pot said:


> Granny so glad we finally met and Welcome Home Mrs Granny!!!
> PS A long belated thank you for all the Birthday Wishes
> I'm going to try to hang around a little more often,
> those  rocking chairs are calling




*Tea Pot*...it was wonderful finally meeting you after all these years.  Hopefully our trips will overlap again in the future!


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Mother's Day, I hope you all had a great day*


----------



## twokats

DDad and Teapot, I agree it was great to see y'all and everyone else also.  Can't wait til December!


----------



## Dizny Dad

OK - Back at the grind . . .oh, but a good feeling finding out you were missed . . .now get to work!

*Granny* - It was the _*snacks*_ that kept us glued to our seating in GP, plus the thought of losing our table for four.  It is just so easy to stay put when the snacks are rolling in. 

*Pandora* - DiznyDi & I participated in the DVC invitation to experience Pandora on Saturday morning before we headed for the airport.  They indeed went all out when it comes to the details, as you would expect.  It is wonderful in the daylight, but obviously was designed as a nighttime venue; can't wait to see it at night!  A few words of caution: it is a great experience if you have recently experienced the movie; if not, so much will go by you and not necessarily make sense.  And without a doubt, remember to keep your feet behind and knees forward when riding your Banshee!


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> *Granny* - It was the _*snacks*_ that kept us glued to our seating in GP, plus the thought of losing our table for four.  It is just so easy to stay put when the snacks are rolling in.



Well, that's true...I guess you could refer to them as liquid snacks. 

And for all Groupies, here's a beautiful sight...sunrise at VWL!


----------



## jade1

Dizny Dad said:


> A few words of caution: it is a great experience if you have recently experienced the movie; if not, so much will go by you and not necessarily make sense.



Welcome back-awesome reporting, so appreciated. 

I'm curious on this Pandora comment. I will see it soon, and if it's like you say-I will try to get folks to watch it first. I think they might want to it watch after visiting Pandora as well.

Will be taking my DMIL, interested to see her reaction as a "non Avatar" film goer-compared to D Alley as a "non HP" film goer for example.

She loves everything at the parks, but 12 stores of unfamiliar products that also made no sense to her-is basically DA. She still thought it was very cool.

She would not go on Gringotts and will not go on FoP, but will try the boat ride.

My guess is (esp at night) she will be blown away at Pandora, esp since she loved the TOL shows and ROL. Will see.


----------



## jade1

Granny said:


> *DDad*...you're going to have people think that I partake of "The Recipe" a little too often!
> 
> I have to admit, it was nice to find out that you can get a seat at Geyser Point if you're patient and go on a non-weekend day.  And of course, once we got one of those seats we tended to stay put which explains our multi-hour visits there!  What can I say...a great view of Bay Lake, some nice overhead fans and our waitress Jessica who kept coming by and showed great hospitality by asking us if we wanted a drink.   And bonus points for her since she didn't kick me out when I spilled my drink all over the table.
> 
> And I think I have figured out that if you want to "accidentally" bump into a Groupie during a VWL stay, GP is the place to go!  What a great time we had with DDad and Di this last trip!  View attachment 237235



Crazy good reporting this week, thanks again. 

Love GP.


----------



## jade1

Granny said:


> Well, that's true...I guess you could refer to them as liquid snacks.
> 
> And for all Groupies, here's a beautiful sight...sunrise at VWL!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 237362




See I like the water view (and sunrise) better than the pines (I can get that on the opposite side) even if there are cabins below.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> *Pandora* - DiznyDi & I participated in the DVC invitation to experience Pandora on Saturday morning before we headed for the airport.  They indeed went all out when it comes to the details, as you would expect.  It is wonderful in the daylight, but obviously was designed as a nighttime venue; can't wait to see it at night!  A few words of caution: it is a great experience if you have recently experienced the movie; if not, so much will go by you and not necessarily make sense.  *And without a doubt, remember to keep your feet behind and knees forward when riding your Banshee!*



Nice DDad! How great you were able to take advantage of the preview!  And thanks for all the other updates!

I had seen pictures of the Banshee ride "vehicle" - looked kind of like riding a Ninja motorcycle?  But I have to know - what happens if you _don't_ get your feet behind and your knees forward?!  





Granny said:


> Well, that's true...I guess you could refer to them as liquid snacks.
> 
> And for all Groupies, here's a beautiful sight...sunrise at VWL!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 237362





Lovely photo Granny - thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

cvrapclark said:


> I have been waitlisted for a while now for a 2 bed at Wilderness for night of May 28th (night before Labor Day).  I have the 26, 27 and 29th.  Send me some Pixie Dust!!!  If it doesn't come through, we have 2 nights at Hard Rock, 2 nights at Wilderness, and 2 nights at Saratoga for 8 of us.  I have to pack really light!!  I've done a split stay before, but never a triple stay in six nights!  I LOVE VWL!!  I really wish the new pool would be open by then.



1st off Welcome to the groupies cvraclark!!!!
And rather than send you Pixie Dust(its good stuff for sure)we tend too like Moose Dust instead.  It seems to work better in these matters


----------



## Dizny Dad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> . . . . . . . . . I had seen pictures of the Banshee ride "vehicle" - looked kind of like riding a Ninja motorcycle?  But I have to know - what happens if you _don't_ get your feet behind and your knees forward?. . . . . .



Both a  back restraint and back-of-the-leg restraints that flip out and forward to lock you in place.  I found that there is no real space for your feet ahead of your knees, so if you sit in it like a chair, the back leg restraints will not come full forward.  Keep those knees bent and feet behind, as if your feet are resting on "Pegs" behind you. Yes, like riding a Ninja Motorcycle.


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Morning Groupies!
I'm trying to get back into 'the swing of things'.  What a really great time we had in the world!  It was H-O-T.  Which explains a lot why we spent so much time at GP.  The Groupie meets were a heck of a lot of fun!  So very happy that we were able to renew acquaintance with old friends and meet some new ones too!  Granny did a fabulous time co-ordinating the meets and keeping everyone up to date with his daily posts.  Thanks Granny!

Kathy, Rich's comment about keeping your knees forward: you do indeed 'ride' this like a ninja motorcycle.  If you have your feet forward, you're not forward enough on the seat for the seat back to lock into place.  In addition to the seat back, there are also leg braces that must lock.  This is quite the experience!  We were given a fastpass as we entered the park and arrived at our appointed time.  Even with a FP, we were 1 hour from start to finish.  The queue for this experience is impressive!  The DVC 'sneak peak' was from 9-11 AM.  It kept us hopping to get out of our room, check-in for our flight and grab the bus to AK - but we did it and I'm, really glad we did.

Back to the 'real' world......
Enjoy your Tuesday!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Sounds like an interesting experience D DI and Dad!  Thanks for filling me in!  Also sounds like it may have more resets for restraint than Soarin does!


----------



## aoconnor

Nabbed a one bedroom at Copper Creek for the weekend of December 16th!  Didn't think it would be available that time of year with so few of the villas declared.

Definitely disappointed with the theming, but it will be fun to try something new and be in the main lodge with all the decorations up.


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies,

I'm taking a break and daydreaming 

We are heading to Sarasota on Saturday, and driving to the world for a quick 2 day jaunt! I'm so excited to see the F & G we missed it last year! 
Hoping we can manage a mini groupie meet and visit with *Jimmy & Tammy *at the AKL!! 

Have a good Tuesday!


----------



## tea pot

Hello Groupies 

Question for *Dizny Di and Dad*
How did you like the ride itself?
I'm wondering if I could handle it I love Soarin
but sadly can't do Star Wars anymore 

Belated Birthday Wishes* Dad* 
and Belated Anniversary Wishes to *JimmyTammy*

*Corinne* Hope you have a Magical trip


----------



## sleepydog25

Home, *aoconnor *(congrats on the CCVC room) and *cvrapclark *(lots of moose dust for your waitlist)!! We're glad you dropped by and hope you'll keep doing so in the future.


----------



## Dean Marino

aoconnor said:


> Nabbed a one bedroom at Copper Creek for the weekend of December 16th!  Didn't think it would be available that time of year with so few of the villas declared.
> 
> Definitely disappointed with the theming, but it will be fun to try something new and be in the main lodge with all the decorations up.



Good for you - it's a room .  A room in a tough time period....

It will take WDW some significant time to sell the CC points.  In the interim?  They will rent them, sell them, do whatever they must, to make some MONEY.  That project cost them.

Now - today?  Let's all watch out for "cost shifting".  ANYTHING that was an exclusive resource, that has now become "shared".  Pool?  Nope - but it's now split THREE ways, not two.  Sturdy Branches?  Now split TWO ways, not ONE.

Just me- I would like to see some resolution on dues items.  Changing a contract, unilaterally, tends to be frowned on in US courts.  I want to know how MY contract is perceived to be affected.

Great job with CC. Do NOT try to make me pay for it.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dean Marino said:


> Good for you - it's a room .  A room in a tough time period....
> 
> It will take WDW some significant time to sell the CC points.  In the interim?  They will rent them, sell them, do whatever they must, to make some MONEY.  That project cost them.
> 
> Now - today?  Let's all watch out for "cost shifting".  ANYTHING that was an exclusive resource, that has now become "shared".  Pool?  Nope - but it's now split THREE ways, not two.  Sturdy Branches?  Now split TWO ways, not ONE.
> 
> Just me- I would like to see some resolution on dues items.  Changing a contract, unilaterally, tends to be frowned on in US courts.  I want to know how MY contract is perceived to be affected.
> 
> Great job with CC. Do NOT try to make me pay for it.



I just mentioned this in the other thread but Sturdy Branches was always a shared resource with the hotel just as everything else was.  The only new part to take on some of the costs is the New cabins but it's essentially the same number of rooms in the main building shouldering their share (possibly fewer?). And now there are other new things.....a community hall, a couple of BBQ areas, a sports court.  I don't think we're going to see less in dues.  Best I'm hoping for is neutral and I'm not too hopeful about that.


----------



## Flossbolna

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I just mentioned this in the other thread but Sturdy Branches was always a shared resource with the hotel just as everything else was.  The only new part to take on some of the costs is the New cabins but it's essentially the same number of rooms in the main building shouldering their share (possibly fewer?). And now there are other new things.....a community hall, a couple of BBQ areas, a sports court.  I don't think we're going to see less in dues.  Best I'm hoping for is neutral and I'm not too hopeful about that.



I think all the upgrading of the property will also cause a rise in property taxes. It seems that the current tax assessor (or whatever that person who sets property taxes is called) seems to be bend on getting more tax out of people. I think Disney is even suing him over the assessment for 2017. But all the new stuff must definitely have an effect on the value of the property.

It will be interesting to see how dues develop for two DVC resorts in the same location. I wonder how they are going to deal with this when one year VWL goes up far more than CCV. This is going to cause quite an outcry.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dean Marino said:


> Good for you - it's a room .  A room in a tough time period....
> 
> It will take WDW some significant time to sell the CC points.  In the interim?  They will rent them, sell them, do whatever they must, to make some MONEY.  That project cost them.
> 
> Now - today?  Let's all watch out for "cost shifting".  ANYTHING that was an exclusive resource, that has now become "shared".  Pool?  Nope - but it's now split THREE ways, not two.  Sturdy Branches?  Now split TWO ways, not ONE.
> 
> Just me- I would like to see some resolution on dues items.  Changing a contract, unilaterally, tends to be frowned on in US courts.  I want to know how MY contract is perceived to be affected.
> 
> Great job with CC. Do NOT try to make me pay for it.



Could not agree more with you Dean!!  I think we will need to keep a stark eye on our dues in the coming years.  My hope is DVC will not do this, but is it possible, yes!  Whats done is done, happy or not, we have to live with it.  But us ol timers(original VWL owners)didn't sign up for it, didn't ak for beach to go away, didn't ask for pool to be removed, etc.  Therefore, we don't expect our dues to reflect it either!!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> . . . . . . . . But us ol timers (original VWL owners) _*didn't sign up for it, didn't ask for beach to go away, didn't ask for pool to be removed*_, etc.  Therefore, we don't expect our dues to reflect it either!!!!



Yup!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Flossbolna said:


> I think all the upgrading of the property will also cause a rise in property taxes. It seems that the current tax assessor (or whatever that person who sets property taxes is called) seems to be bend on getting more tax out of people. I think Disney is even suing him over the assessment for 2017. But all the new stuff must definitely have an effect on the value of the property.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how dues develop for two DVC resorts in the same location. I wonder how they are going to deal with this when one year VWL goes up far more than CCV. This is going to cause quite an outcry.



I agree Flossi - I do think we're going to see it in the taxes too.  I think one explanation given in the past as the basis for fast rising property tax was the sales price for DVC.  With CCV selling at what, $168/point? That's a big jump from the $85 or so on the resale market for VWL.  And CCV has much of the difference in dues because of the tax portion.


----------



## Flossbolna

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I agree Flossi - I do think we're going to see it in the taxes too.  I think one explanation given in the past as the basis for fast rising property tax was the sales price for DVC.  With CCV selling at what, $168/point? That's a big jump from the $85 or so on the resale market for VWL.  And CCV has much of the difference in dues because of the tax portion.



Yes: 

I have to admit even though they threw this whole CCV thing at me just after I purchases VWL resale, I am trying to not be too annoyed about it. I knew when buying DVC that it is something where you are totally dependent on the whims of the Walt Disney Company. I was aware that things like that could happen. And to be honest with some other crazy decisions Disney took in recent years, I had no illusions about what motive they had first and foremost: Their own bottom line. I tried to understand the legal safeguards that are in place for timeshare owners and knew that within those a lot can happen. Also, since I only own 150 points at VWL, any increase is not going to hit me as badly as others who own far more points here. 

To be honest, there are a few things for which I would not mind an increase in dues, for example I would love daily housekeeping. I know it would cause the dues to go up significantly, so I see why they don't do it.


----------



## wildernessDad

Update:  We have moved into temporary housing and I start work next Monday.  My last place of employment was casual.  

We went to Geyser Point for lunch yesterday.  I loved the Bison Burger.  Cooked with some pink, however.  Great view and the wind was most appreciated given how hot is was.

Our house in Maryland is being fixed up to 'move-in' ready standard.  It should be on the market in a week and a half.  I hope it sells in 2.

We're going to look at neighborhoods today, Windermere and Dr Phillips primarily.  I bought lottery tickets so maybe it'll be Golden Oak.    I hope we get settled in a timely manner.  We hope to meet up with you all this December if not sooner.


----------



## ArielSRL

Okay Groupies, we are 16.5 days away from our stay at VWL!! A couple more questions, if you don't mind. 

First off...does a gallon of milk fit in the fridge or is it best if I order 2 half gallons?

Next...does anyone know if they have Lunchables at the Mercantile (is that what it is called) and if so, is there more than one variety?

Last...is there a small freezer section in the fridge or no?

Thank you all so much for all the help you have given me along the way...this girl is excited for her first WL stay!


----------



## twinklebug

ArielSRL said:


> Okay Groupies, we are 16.5 days away from our stay at VWL!! A couple more questions, if you don't mind.
> 
> First off...does a gallon of milk fit in the fridge or is it best if I order 2 half gallons?
> Get 2 halves. The gallon jug, if it fits, will awkwardly take up too much room.
> 
> Next...does anyone know if they have Lunchables at the Mercantile (is that what it is called) and if so, is there more than one variety?
> Last summer they had the miniature lunchables, not the boxed version. Bologna (and maybe turkey) and that was it. My son has outgrown them long ago, but out of habit I still look.
> 
> Last...is there a small freezer section in the fridge or no?
> The new mini fridges with a stainless front do not have the freezer compartment. (This was a mistake in my book as we used that a lot.) However, a few items like Eggos do not need to be kept frozen, they're just more convenient to pop in the toaster frozen.
> 
> Thank you all so much for all the help you have given me along the way...this girl is excited for her first WL stay!



Hi Ariel, see my responses above in regards to the mini fridges.
Take note, if you're buying from the resort stores, not all stock the same items. Sometimes worth a peek at what another resort offers.


----------



## ArielSRL

twinklebug said:


> Hi Ariel, see my responses above in regards to the mini fridges.
> Take note, if you're buying from the resort stores, not all stock the same items. Sometimes worth a peek at what another resort offers.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Matty B13

My family and my parents are planning on staying at either CCv or BRV next April, and I was wondering if the boats to the MK can accommodate an ECV for my father? Thanks.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Matty B13 said:


> My family and my parents are planning on staying at either CCv or BRV next April, and I was wondering if the boats to the MK can accommodate an ECV for my father? Thanks.



A few years ago they started running 2 different kinds of boats to MK so unless something changed in the last few months he will be able to.  But one is the smaller launch that can't accommodate the ECV so you could potentially end up having to wait for the next larger boat if the small one showed up first when you were there.   There is also the bus to MK that could take the ECV.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*WDad* - keep us appraised of how it's going.  Good luck on the new adventure!


----------



## DiznyDi

tea pot said:


> Hello Groupies
> 
> Question for *Dizny Di and Dad*
> How did you like the ride itself?
> I'm wondering if I could handle it I love Soarin
> but sadly can't do Star Wars anymore



The CM's told us it was like Soarin' on steroids.  They were correct!  It is as if you are riding a winged creature:  soaring up and diving down, swooping through narrow openings with the wind in your face.  I loved it and can't wait to do it again.  It is very smooth - no jerking motions.  You need to try it just once!

Enjoy your quick trip Corinne.  Moose dust you and the JT family can meet up!


----------



## Corinne

So.....I just discovered the day we are visiting the AK during our whirlwind 'last minute' trip it closes @ 3:30 lol.  No matter, we will be departing around that time for the airport. My bigger concern is that we won't be able to enjoy any soft openings because I suspect Pandora will be closed prepping for the media. Guess I have to wait until September to ride Soarin on Steroids


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> A few years ago they started running 2 different kinds of boats to MK so unless something changed in the last few months he will be able to.  But one is the smaller launch that can't accommodate the ECV so you could potentially end up having to wait for the next larger boat if the small one showed up first when you were there.   There is also the bus to MK that could take the ECV.



@Matty B13 ...   When we were there a couple of weeks ago they definitely were using both the larger boat and the smaller launch.  If the launch shows up then no ECV allowed so you'd have to wait for the next boat.  That means you might wait 20 minutes for a boat that you can't use and then another 20 minutes and honestly there's no guarantee that second one will be a larger boat.

If we had a person using and ECV, I would definitely use the bus to MK.  There is also an internal bus to Fort Wilderness in case there is anything there you might be attending.    If you have to get to Contemporary then I would bus to MK and then either walk or monorail to CR.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> @Matty B13 ...      If you have to get to Contemporary then I would bus to MK and then either walk or monorail to CR.



And that is the only way to get to CR from WL since they only run the smallest launches between WL->CR->FW

Another thought on the boats to MK - if you waited and it was the small launch that pulled in the Captain would know if the other boat running is the larger one that can accommodate ECV's.  AFAIK it is the standard to operate one of each so that they can accommodate motorized wheelchairs and ECV's on at least one of the boats but since boats do go down there would always be the possibility they had to shift things around.


----------



## Matty B13

Thanks for the great info, looks like we will just take the bus with "Papa" and "Grammie" from the WL.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hitting the road bright and early in the AM, should be in WDW area by 4pm


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Hitting the road bright and early in the AM, should be in WDW area by 4pm



Safe travels and have a great trip!!!


----------



## DenLo

Corinne said:


> So.....I just discovered the day we are visiting the AK during our whirlwind 'last minute' trip it closes @ 3:30 lol.  No matter, we will be departing around that time for the airport. My bigger concern is that we won't be able to enjoy any soft openings because I suspect Pandora will be closed prepping for the media. Guess I have to wait until September to ride Soarin on Steroids



Wow, what day is that?  I know they sometimes close DHS for holiday parties or convention gatherings, but I didn't know Disney did that with DAK.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Matty B13 -* While waiting on the dock at the Contemporary to pick up a boat to The Lodge, a large boat (ECV capable) came from Ft. Wilderness, docked and announced that it had a change in plans and would not be going to the MK, as they were called back to Ft. Wilderness to pick up an ECV guest.  They had all guests going to MK get off (last showing of Wishes - they had to walk fast!). So if push-comes-to-shove (very colloquial, huh?!?) you could contact a CM and request a pick-up, _I guess (?)._  I think Granny was waiting for that same boat to The Lodge and may have more details.  Ask at the Concierge Desk, they will accommodate as needed or offer alternatives that we may just not know about; they have in the past for us!


----------



## Corinne

DenLo said:


> Wow, what day is that?  I know they sometimes close DHS for holiday parties or convention gatherings, but I didn't know Disney did that with DAK.


 
Next Wednesday.


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Safe travels and have a great trip!!!


Thanks Kathy!  We made it safe n sound.  

BTW, if anyone is looking for a great place to add on those nights we so frequently find ourselves doing, give the new Springhill Suites at Flamingo Crossings a try.  It is on the corner of Western Way(the road that runs close to Coronado Springs)and 429.  Its maybe 2 miles from WDW, but no traffic, so very easy to navigate back and forth to WDW.  The hotel is really new, has a wonderful breakfast included, a huge pool and prices are very reasonable.  We weren't able to snag a value resort for the 2 extra nights on a AP rate, so this worked out great.


----------



## DenLo

Corinne said:


> Next Wednesday.



I wouldn't be surprised that is a cast party before the opening of Pandora on that weekend.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks Kathy!  We made it safe n sound.
> 
> BTW, if anyone is looking for a great place to add on those nights we so frequently find ourselves doing, give the new Springhill Suites at Flamingo Crossings a try.  It is on the corner of Western Way(the road that runs close to Coronado Springs)and 429.  Its maybe 2 miles from WDW, but no traffic, so very easy to navigate back and forth to WDW.  The hotel is really new, has a wonderful breakfast included, a huge pool and prices are very reasonable.  We weren't able to snag a value resort for the 2 extra nights on a AP rate, so this worked out great.



*Jimmy*...Glad to hear that you made it safely to WDW.  And thanks for the tip about Springhill Suites.  We haven't stayed offsite for many years now but might be looking into it for next year or 2019 due to some point availability crunches we anticipate.  Have another great WDW visit!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> *Jimmy*...Glad to hear that you made it safely to WDW.  And thanks for the tip about Springhill Suites.  We haven't stayed offsite for many years now but might be looking into it for next year or 2019 due to some point availability crunches we anticipate.  Have another great WDW visit!



Thanks Granny!

We are headed off to Epcot in awhile.  Hoping to catch a bite at the food booths or Sunshine Seasons, haven't decided which yet, probably leaning towards the booths.  Hermans Hermits are playing tonight and Sun night, so we will catch one of their shows either way.  Eating a bite at Nine Dragons later tonight.  Then we move over to Kidani in the AM.  Looking forward to that!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DenLo said:


> I wouldn't be surprised that is a cast party before the opening of Pandora on that weekend.



Or a Marketing/VIP exclusive night.  That's what I've seen often at DL just prior to their Grand Opening of things.


----------



## ArielSRL

DenLo said:


> I wouldn't be surprised that is a cast party before the opening of Pandora on that weekend.


I think it's a press thing.


----------



## Seth Paridon

Got wait listed for December 15-18 at VWL for a studio, and got on the wait list for CCV.  What are y'alls experiences with the wait list?  Do you ever get the room or is a waste of time?


----------



## Dean Marino

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks Kathy!  We made it safe n sound.
> 
> BTW, if anyone is looking for a great place to add on those nights we so frequently find ourselves doing, give the new Springhill Suites at Flamingo Crossings a try.  It is on the corner of Western Way(the road that runs close to Coronado Springs)and 429.  Its maybe 2 miles from WDW, but no traffic, so very easy to navigate back and forth to WDW.  The hotel is really new, has a wonderful breakfast included, a huge pool and prices are very reasonable.  We weren't able to snag a value resort for the 2 extra nights on a AP rate, so this worked out great.


GREAT suggestion for Sandy and I - for the day we get hit with a return flight cancellation .  Hey, twice per year, a good 10 years?  Statistics says it's going to happen .

This one goes into my "the S*** just hit the fan" WDW emergency plan, on my cellphone .  One day, there will be mass weather issues, a general stink (security, strike, war with Hawaii) .... given a little warning, it's best NOT to stay at MCO - everyone else will be trying to .

Oh - also booked BRV at the 11 month mark for 4-2018 .  And we have NOT yet taken our 11-2017 vacation .


----------



## jimmytammy

Dean Marino said:


> GREAT suggestion for Sandy and I - for the day we get hit with a return flight cancellation .  Hey, twice per year, a good 10 years?  Statistics says it's going to happen .
> 
> This one goes into my "the S*** just hit the fan" WDW emergency plan, on my cellphone .  One day, there will be mass weather issues, a general stink (security, strike, war with Hawaii) .... given a little warning, it's best NOT to stay at MCO - everyone else will be trying to .
> 
> Oh - also booked BRV at the 11 month mark for 4-2018 .  And we have NOT yet taken our 11-2017 vacation .



Glad to be of service Dean


----------



## jimmytammy

In the picture below, where am I?  In the 2nd picture Hermans Hermits let this kid get up on stage and perform with them to Henry the VIII.  The kid knew all the words too


----------



## DenLo

Seth Paridon said:


> Got wait listed for December 15-18 at VWL for a studio, and got on the wait list for CCV.  What are y'alls experiences with the wait list?  Do you ever get the room or is a waste of time?


We have had wait lists for a single night come through.  But we haven't tried for a longer period of time.  

CCV is new and only a small number of rooms are declared for use by DVC members, so WLs there may be hard to get.  It will depend on whether members booked there while they hoping that another wait list for another resort comes through.  It they move to another resort then their reservation goes to someone on a wait list if there is a match.  Or they could just cancel because the trip fell through and the same process occurs, check the wait list for a match.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> In the picture below, where am I?



Is that inside Nine Dragons Restaurant at EPCOT?



> In the 2nd picture Hermans Hermits let this kid get up on stage and perform with them to Henry the VIII.  The kid knew all the words too




That's a great audience interaction!  Sounds like you had a good time.


----------



## ErinC

[QUOTE
BTW, if anyone is looking for a great place to add on those nights we so frequently find ourselves doing, give the new Springhill Suites at Flamingo Crossings a try.  It is on the corner of Western Way(the road that runs close to Coronado Springs)and 429.  Its maybe 2 miles from WDW, but no traffic, so very easy to navigate back and forth to WDW.  The hotel is really new, has a wonderful breakfast included, a huge pool and prices are very reasonable.  We weren't able to snag a value resort for the 2 extra nights on a AP rate, so this worked out great.[/QUOTE]

Good info. Sometimes we roll in really late and I don't want to waste DVC points checking in that late. I noticed the hotel when we drove down in April. Would be super close without too much traffic. 

5 more days til school is out and this teacher gets summer break! Love hearing about all your trips and seeing your pictures. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ArielSRL

ErinC said:


> 5 more days til school is out and this teacher gets summer break!


Same here! Then we have a week before we check into WVL!


----------



## ErinC

ArielSRL said:


> Same here! Then we have a week before we check into WVL!



I'm so jealous of you! I think I'm spending all my road trips chauffeuring DD 17 to all her activities this summer. Wish one of those trips was to Disney. Our two days in April were just not enough!


----------



## WhoDatDisney

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks Kathy!  We made it safe n sound.
> 
> BTW, if anyone is looking for a great place to add on those nights we so frequently find ourselves doing, give the new Springhill Suites at Flamingo Crossings a try.  It is on the corner of Western Way(the road that runs close to Coronado Springs)and 429.  Its maybe 2 miles from WDW, but no traffic, so very easy to navigate back and forth to WDW.  The hotel is really new, has a wonderful breakfast included, a huge pool and prices are very reasonable.  We weren't able to snag a value resort for the 2 extra nights on a AP rate, so this worked out great.



Thx for tip

We are heading to VWL for TG and driving this year secondary to outrageous cost of flights

Was planning on leaving Friday evening and driving to Lake City and spend night before heading rest of way back

This way we can spend all night at the park and have a close place to sleep before heading home


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Is that inside Nine Dragons Restaurant at EPCOT?
> 
> You are correct!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great audience interaction!  Sounds like you had a good time.



The kid was having a blast, it was so cool to be there when it happened


----------



## jimmytammy

The Springhill I mentioned, if you are interested in staying here, if you happen to be driving in from the I75 area, just catch 429.  The way we travel in, we are on I4, then we catch 417 to exit 3(Osceola Parkway). This dumps you onto WDW property, head over like you are going to Coronado Springs Resort, then take a left onto Western Way just before reaching CSR, and Springhill is just past bridge at 429.  There is also a Towneplace connected to same resort.  They share amenities, but both are so big, you don't really feel the crowds.


----------



## jimmytammy

View from our room


----------



## sleepydog25

Seth Paridon said:


> Got wait listed for December 15-18 at VWL for a studio, and got on the wait list for CCV.  What are y'alls experiences with the wait list?  Do you ever get the room or is a waste of time?


First, welcome to the Groupies! Second, a waitlist of that length during that time frame will be extremely difficult to fill--not impossible but I'd say the odds aren't in your favor. We once got our waitlist filled for the first week of December (made reservation in May) by piecing together here and there. We started with 2 days out of the five we had booked in between two other resorts, so it would have been a split stay times three. Two of our days came through in July, I believe, so we were down to the single split stay. It stayed that way until October when the final day at VWL came through. Thus, it CAN happen, but we were a) fortunate and b) had a little less busy week we were shooting for.  I wouldn't call waitlisting a waste of time, regardless, because it's simple to do and it costs you nothing. . .and it might actually work.  Good luck!


----------



## horselover

JT - I've been meaning to ask.  How's DD feeling? Everything going well?


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> View attachment 238641 View from our room




Nice view!  Great that you were able to snag a lower level room...it sure makes the animal viewing better.  Hope you are enjoying your trip!


----------



## jimmytammy

Julie thanks for asking. Kristian is doing good now. Her 1st 3 months were a bit tough lots of sickness but she feels great now. Only issue, with her small stature the little bugger is kicking her ribs out of place so she has to go to chiropractor to help get them back in place.

Granny we were hoping for a high floor but the lower floor does allow for great views of the savannah so it's a blessing in disguise that none of our requests were met


----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## DiznyDi

JT:  DDad and I did the Sunset Safari one year.  It was really a nice thing to do.  Concluded with a fabulous dinner at Jiko.  We were introduced to Mary - a rather cantankerous ostrich with only one eye.  I wonder if that's her in your photo?
DDaughter and I will be staying AKL in Oct.  So I should request a lower floor room?

Thanks for your report and your photos!


----------



## jimmytammy

AnnieT is staying here with her DH Alan, and they are on floor above us, just off to our left.  We went to Epcot yesterday with Annie, rode Soarin, JIYI and SE.  Capt D had our car talking in spanish, that made for a different take on the ride and actually made me pay more attention to the props.  Then we ate at San Angel.  Good as always.
Today we ate at Sanaa, our 1st and definitely not last time.  Annie and her friend who is a current DVC CM had lunch with us and she got us a CM discount of 40%...sweeeettt!!  
Headed over to AK in a few minutes to meet wfc4life and sechem32 and catch a couple FPs.  Then off to Epcot/Via Napoli


----------



## jimmytammy

DiznyDi said:


> JT:  DDad and I did the Sunset Safari one year.  It was really a nice thing to do.  Concluded with a fabulous dinner at Jiko.  We were introduced to Mary - a rather cantankerous ostrich with only one eye.  I wonder if that's her in your photo?
> DDaughter and I will be staying AKL in Oct.  So I should request a lower floor room?
> 
> Thanks for your report and your photos!



We will have to check that out.  We love this place and want to take advantage of all it offers


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DiznyDi said:


> JT:  DDad and I did the Sunset Safari one year.  It was really a nice thing to do.  Concluded with a fabulous dinner at Jiko.  We were introduced to Mary - a rather cantankerous ostrich with only one eye.  I wonder if that's her in your photo?
> DDaughter and I will be staying AKL in Oct.  So I should request a lower floor room?
> 
> Thanks for your report and your photos!



I was wondering the same thing Di when I saw Jimmy's picture!  We also did the Sunset Safari a few years ago and old One Eye came over and stared us down for quite awhile!  Nobody was sticking their hands our or leaning forward that's for sure!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday @MiaSRN62!!!
Hope you're doing well and have a wonderful day!*
​


----------



## twinklebug

* Happy Birthday Maria!* (MiaSRN62)


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Today we ate at Sanaa, our 1st and definitely not last time.


Sanaa is one of our favorite places to eat.  The bread service alone is worth going! In fact, we usually just order the bread service and another small side of soup or salad.  Perfect for lunch.

Also, *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MIA!!*


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday, Maria!!!!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Seth Paridon said:


> Got wait listed for December 15-18 at VWL for a studio, and got on the wait list for CCV.  What are y'alls experiences with the wait list?  Do you ever get the room or is a waste of time?



I think you have a very decent chance for the waitlist.

I'm a changer and a waitlister and have some pretty good experience in having them filled.  My longest was a 6 nights for a BWV 1BR last Feb that filled a few days after the 30 day mark but I've had other waitlists of 5 days fill.  This morning around 9am PDT I put in a waitlist for a single day at VGC for June 25th and when I checked at 4PM PDT it had been filled!  lol


----------



## ArielSRL

sleepydog25 said:


> Sanaa is one of our favorite places to eat.  The bread service alone is worth going! In fact, we usually just order the bread service and another small side of soup or salad.  Perfect for lunch.


This is my plan for our first time at Sanaa in a couple weeks!


----------



## TCRAIG

KAT4DISNEY said:


> A few years ago they started running 2 different kinds of boats to MK so unless something changed in the last few months he will be able to.  But one is the smaller launch that can't accommodate the ECV so you could potentially end up having to wait for the next larger boat if the small one showed up first when you were there.   There is also the bus to MK that could take the ECV.


Correct - THe larger boats accommodate EVCs.  When we were there in Dec - the CMs running the smaller boats made sure one of the larger boats were available to take us back and forth from WL/MK and CR/BLT for TOWL.


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi said:


> JT:  . . . . . . . . . .  So I should request a lower floor room? . . . . . . .



Oh, I see how this works now.  When I'm away at work, you are asking Jimmy if you should get a lower floor room for you and DD's trip in October.  How come when I travel with you, you insist on "No Lower Rooms, 'cause the _critters_ can get in"?  Let's talk when I get home . . . . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday MiaSRN62!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

DiznyDi said:


> JT:  DDad and I did the Sunset Safari one year.  It was really a nice thing to do.  Concluded with a fabulous dinner at Jiko.  We were introduced to Mary - a rather cantankerous ostrich with only one eye.  I wonder if that's her in your photo?
> DDaughter and I will be staying AKL in Oct.  So I should request a lower floor room?
> 
> Thanks for your report and your photos!



Di
I would ask for lower floor now knowing what I know.  The views of the Savannah are way better from that vantage point.
Our ostrich actually has 2 eyes but I still wouldn't want to tangle(or tango)with him!  T says the way he is pacing the little fence line, its like he is looking to make a break



sleepydog25 said:


> Sanaa is one of our favorite places to eat.  The bread service alone is worth going! In fact, we usually just order the bread service and another small side of soup or salad.  Perfect for lunch.
> 
> Have you ever ordered a meal from the lounge there?  I see they have the bread service, and wondered if maybe we could get a bowl of soup as well.  Reason I ask, we are meeting Corinne and her DH tonight at the lounge and may just order a small meal like you mentioned.
> 
> We went to AK yesterday.  I don't believe I ever felt an intense sun as it was in my life.  Wowzer, it was blazing!!  We rode Primeval Whirl(Dino was broke so used our FP here)EE with a FP(CaptD and I were able to step right back in single rider and do it again immediately)and met up with Will n Liz to ride KS. The most animals I have ever seen on the Savanna section!  As soon as we stepped off the ride, it started sprinkling.  So a torrential downpour soon followed and we took shelter under the restrooms just across from Tusker House.  Getting wet, not so bad, but the lightning, it was not to be messed with. We lost an hour as the storm didn't let up for awhile. So we missed our Via Napoli ADR.  I called WDW Dining and they waived our no show fee understanding we were stuck in a lightning storm.  So, we ate at Sanaa for dinner, sat at same table as lunch Hit bed at 10:30, man I am getting old


----------



## jimmytammy

This was our view for an hour from the restroom across from Tusker House


----------



## sleepydog25

ArielSRL said:


> This is my plan for our first time at Sanaa in a couple weeks!


Do the full on 5-bread service with all 9 sauces. They arrange them from spiciest to least spicy. Only the first three have any real heat, and honestly, only the first two make you take notice. The third is only minimally spicy hot. We love to combine a sauce or two, such as the raita (sp) and one of the spicy ones.

Here's a pic of the service ($13). The hottest sauces start at the top right and go down in a reverse "U" with the raita at the top left being the mildest:




The small bowl in front is called the Salad Sampler ($8) that comes with chickpeas w/cucumber & tomatoes; watermelon, cucumber, and fennel; and Nigerian root vegetables with citrus. *Luv* asked for only the chickpeas, cucumber, and tomatoes which they gladly did, and it was very tasty and quite chilled, so a lovely addition to the bread service. The wine is extra (and a great match).


----------



## rkstocke5609

Thoughts & prayers to any British friends that follow this thread today.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> View attachment 238880
> This was our view for an hour from the restroom across from Tusker House


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DiznyDi said:


> JT:  DDad and I did the Sunset Safari one year.  It was really a nice thing to do.  Concluded with a fabulous dinner at Jiko.  We were introduced to Mary - a rather cantankerous ostrich with only one eye.  I wonder if that's her in your photo?
> DDaughter and I will be staying AKL in Oct.  So I should request a lower floor room?
> 
> Thanks for your report and your photos!



Adding on to DDad's post......if you're staying at Kidani the lowest floor with rooms is actually the 2nd floor so no patios for critters to walk right in.  They have to climb up at least one floor.    The parking garage is on ground level.  The trees can block some of the animal views so I'd agree that asking for a lower floor is the best.  At Jambo you don't get a choice - DVC is only on the 5th floor for all rooms except concierge which are on the 6th floor.


----------



## DenLo

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Adding on to DDad's post......if you're staying at Kidani the lowest floor with rooms is actually the 2nd floor so no patios for critters to walk right in.  They have to climb up at least one floor.    The parking garage is  on ground level.  The trees can block some of the animal views so I'd agree that asking for a lower floor is the best.  At Jambo you don't get a choice - DVC is only on the 5th floor for all rooms except concierge which are on the 6th floor.


.

Except for the birds most of the animals will not cross the electric barrier that is in the plants on the other side of the road in front of the rooms.  The keepers have moved animals that insist on crossing the electric barrier to the park.  The keepers do not want direct contact with the guests and animals, safety first.


----------



## ArielSRL

sleepydog25 said:


> Do the full on 5-bread service with all 9 sauces. They arrange them from spiciest to least spicy. Only the first three have any real heat, and honestly, only the first two make you take notice. The third is only minimally spicy hot. We love to combine a sauce or two, such as the raita (sp) and one of the spicy ones.
> 
> Here's a pic of the service ($13). The hottest sauces start at the top right and go down in a reverse "U" with the raita at the top left being the mildest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The small bowl in front is called the Salad Sampler ($8) that comes with chickpeas w/cucumber & tomatoes; watermelon, cucumber, and fennel; and Nigerian root vegetables with citrus. *Luv* asked for only the chickpeas, cucumber, and tomatoes which they gladly did, and it was very tasty and quite chilled, so a lovely addition to the bread service. The wine is extra (and a great match).


Thank you so much. I will check for the photos later because for some reason they are not showing up on  my work computer. I just had it re-imaged and I hate what all is changed/missing when I get it back. Ugh.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DenLo said:


> .
> 
> Except for the birds most of the animals will not cross the electric barrier that is in the plants on the other side of the road in front of the rooms.  The keepers have moved animals that insist on crossing the electric barrier to the park.  The keepers do not want direct contact with the guests and animals, safety first.



I had one of the reclassified standard view studios at Kidani a few years ago and was amused at night by a vulture I believe that insisted on sleeping outside the little fence deterrants.  I had a very intricate path he followed to get out of those although he still stayed inside the chain link fence.  At some point in the early morning I'd guess he went back into the enclosure and at dusk he was back like clockwork to hit his private sleeping pad.


----------



## LisaS

jimmytammy said:


> Our ostrich actually has 2 eyes but I still wouldn't want to tangle(or tango)with him!  T says the way he is pacing the little fence line, its like he is looking to make a break


We were told that all of the ostriches on the AKV savannas are female because the males are too aggressive. So if you think your ostrich is feisty, just be glad it's a "she" and not a "he".


----------



## wnielsen1

Hey, do you guys know where I can find the Wilderness Lodge thread?


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> View attachment 238880
> This was our view for an hour from the restroom across from Tusker House



Well, if you have to get stuck somewhere for an hour, easy access to a restroom is not a bad thing!  

That's quite a downpour!


----------



## Granny

wnielsen1 said:


> Hey, do you guys know where I can find the Wilderness Lodge thread?



You mean this one?  https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...las-information-and-questions-thread.3372315/


----------



## sleepydog25

wnielsen1 said:


> Hey, do you guys know where I can find the Wilderness Lodge thread?


What's a Wilderness Lodge?   If you're looking for the main thread, go to DISNEY RESORTS off the main Forums page, and it's one of the more active threads there.


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Maria !!! *


----------



## wnielsen1

sleepydog25 said:


> What's a Wilderness Lodge?   If you're looking for the main thread, go to DISNEY RESORTS off the main Forums page, and it's one of the more active threads there.



Hahaha! Perhaps I meant Boulder Ridge Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge, but saying that might cause even more problems...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wnielsen1 said:


> Hahaha! Perhaps I meant Boulder Ridge Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge, but saying that might cause even more problems...



Ahem - that's for sure.  No Rock Talk around here!


----------



## sleepydog25

wnielsen1 said:


> Hahaha! Perhaps I meant Boulder Ridge Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge, but saying that might cause even more problems...


Well, "Leslie," you jokester you, you HAVE found the Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge, aka *V-W-L*.  That Boulder Granite Ridgeline Villages motel of which you speak doesn't sound familiar.


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> Well, "Leslie," you jokester you, you HAVE found the Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge, aka *V-W-L*.  That Boulder Granite Ridgeline Villages motel of which you speak doesn't sound familiar.



  Nope, never, not happening.   My contract says VWL.   I'm sticking with it.


----------



## ErinC

Got off work a little early today due to exams today. Tomorrow is DD's 21st birthday. Not sure how I can be so old! Actually went to the grocery and bought cake mix and made her some mouse ears to celebrate with tomorrow. She loves Disney like her momma (good kid). I hope she never outgrows it. 3 more days of school for me... come on summer!


----------



## npcougar

Odd VWL question:  Has anyone seen a recipe for the sugar cookies they sell at Roaring Forks?


----------



## ErinC

npcougar said:


> Odd VWL question:  Has anyone seen a recipe for the sugar cookies they sell at Roaring Forks?



I didn't have time to go through the whole list, but maybe you can find it here:

http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/disney-recipes/


----------



## twokats

This may have been shared before, but I just came across it today.  Thought I would put it out there again.  

http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-...disney-updates+(Disney+Updates+-+wdwinfo.com)


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twokats said:


> This may have been shared before, but I just came across it today.  Thought I would put it out there again.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/the-history-of-disneys-wilderness-lodge-part-one/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed:+disney-updates+(Disney+Updates+-+wdwinfo.com)



Thanks Kathy!  I had not seen that before.


----------



## sleepydog25

twokats said:


> This may have been shared before, but I just came across it today.  Thought I would put it out there again.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/the-history-of-disneys-wilderness-lodge-part-one/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed:+disney-updates+(Disney+Updates+-+wdwinfo.com)


I haven't seen it before, and though I'm only halfway through, I'm loving it!  Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## jimmytammy

Skipper Canteen chicken was tasty


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Anniversary Amanda (@APiratesLifeForMe2 ) and Brian!!!*

​


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Anniversary Amanda (@APiratesLifeForMe2 ) and Brian!!!*
> 
> View attachment 239384​


I'm lazy, so I second what *KAT* says!  Seriously, hope you have a great one!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary to APiratesLifeForMe2!!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Me, too! Me, too!

Happy Anniversary to APiratesLifeForMe2!!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Thanks *Kathy* for the Link. Really Cool!  Sure wish the _Train_ between the Fort & Lodge was a reality.


----------



## jimmytammy

Lets see, I need to get caught up...Tues we spent time with Will n Liz and AnnieT and her DH.  We ate at Skipper Canteen.  The food was good, the antics even better.  Our server was on her game and she knew I was game, so I got the brunt of it.  Its was all fun though and we had a great time.  I had the chicken, very tasty and a Kungaloosh for dessert, mmmm!  
Afterwards, we FP on JC, had probably the best Skipper ever, he had some new material and threw some side jokes to the standards.  Went to Tiki Birds, then the bottom fell out(inside and out)but we made our way over to next FP at BTMRR, then FP at Peter Pan.  The park was packed out(I think public school got out last week)so we just resolved to head back to AKL.  
Corinne wasn't able to make it to the mini meet, but we were able to chat via text so that was good.  Sleepy, we ordered the bread service, nice!

So yesterday, we spent a lot of time with Will n Liz at HS.  Had a blast at 50s as our server had us in stitches as he sang Happy Birthday very, very, very off key to Liz!  She was totally embarrassed  We FP at TSM and rode the new track.  CaptD got high score.  Went to Launch Bay, met Chewbacca, had words with Kylo Ren, encountered Stormtroopers several times, had a picture with BB-8 and hung out inside waiting for it, wait, wait, wait, wait for it, more rain!!! Seriously, glad they are getting it because they are in dire need.  But cmon man!!
After LB, we FP at Star Tours then got a meet with Olaf.  By this time, the rain had sent a lot of folks packing, so the park was almost to ourselves.  Then we FP at TOT.  Now that area along with RNRC was buzzing with activity, since all were gone, remainders were packing it in here.  Even still, lines weren't bad.  After all this we headed out.  We made a stop at Maya Grill along the way to grab a bite.  I think it has improved since our last couple times there.


----------



## jimmytammy

I am currently in this spot. Where am I?


----------



## jimmytammy

Geyser Point


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> View attachment 239635
> I am currently in this spot. Where am I?



BLT lobby.  

All your talk about rain is bringing back some fond memories of May trips!  Loved it!  

I think the top WDW memory for DH was on one of those trips we got onto Test Track at Epcot (the old version).  It was looking darker outside when we entered the building but of course had no idea what was going on while waiting in the queue.  Well, our car goes thru the inside part of the ride and heads towards the crash wall.  That opens...... and wham!  We're getting hammered by rain!!!!  It must have just started as we were the last car to go before they halted.  I can't say it's my fondest memory - getting pelted by stinging rain - by DH loved it and keeps hoping it'll happen again!


----------



## jimmytammy

As you can see, we made it to Geyser Point.  I love it!  Do I wish they would have left the serenity of WL/VWL alone, of course.  But if they are going to give us something to talk about to our vantage, this was it.  Nice breeze blowing through on a hot day.  Crowds were minimal, had no trouble getting a seat(of course celebrities weren't there AKA Granny and DiznyDad)  We had some food and libation, very nice.  Again, nice hang out spot.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Anniversary day two!*

*Happy Anniversary Kathy (@twokats ) and Le!!!*

* *​


----------



## twokats

Happy Anniversary to APiratesLifeForMe2


----------



## DiznyDi

*Wishing Kathy and Le a very Happy Anniversary! *


----------



## Dizny Dad

*I'm with DiznyDi -*
*HAPPY ANNIVERSARY Kathy & LE!*


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> . . . . . . . .  Crowds were minimal, had no trouble getting a seat(of course _celebrities_ weren't there AKA Granny and DiznyDad)  . . . . . . . .



Celebrities?  Maybe Notorious Outlaws . . . . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary twokats and Le!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT You are correct, we were sitting in the lobby at BLT in one of those wood chairs, I looked up and thought to myself, I am going to see if the groupies know where I am



Dizny Dad said:


> Celebrities?  Maybe Notorious Outlaws . . . . .


Well, that too


----------



## sleepydog25

*HAPPY ANNIVERSARY, KATHY AND LE!!*


----------



## jimmytammy

CaptD and I agree, this is a soon to be uncovered pool table outside on the waterway at the new Community Hall.  The area is attached to Geyser Point


----------



## jimmytammy

And here is a shot of us unsettled settlers as we go about doing the dirty business of removing cabins in above photos(refreshments will be served afterwards at Geyser Point)
Stay tuned as CaptD and myself are cooking up a good plan.  It involves bow and arrows, fire and the 2 little islands(one formally known as Discovery Island)at night.  People will mistake it for fireworks as the arrows fly into the night oh so gently towards the cabins.  This needs to happen prior to opening in July as we don't won't innocents hurt or worse.  Oh, one other thing, no arrows are to fly towards Geyser Point, its up and running, don't you know, so we need a place close by to refresh ourselves after the raid and beat our chests proudly just before they haul us off


----------



## Granny

*Jimmy*...I am thoroughly enjoying your photos and running commentary.  And your plan on our midnight raid across Bay Lake is pure military genius!  General R.E. Lee would be proud of you!


----------



## Granny

* Happy Anniversary Kathy and Le !!! *


----------



## tea pot

Hello Groupies 
We're missing Our Happy Place already.
The big guy is still talking about Geyser Point and wanting to go back.
( Big thanks to DDad's positive influence )
So I booked another short stay next January 
on our way down to St Pete and
 a week in April at Beach Club  

  A Belated Happy Birthday to Marie 

 and Happy Anniversary to Kathy and Le


----------



## tinkerbellybutton

Sorry if this has been covered already.  Can anyone tell me when the new pool by Boulder Ridge villas is scheduled to be completed and opened?  Thanks!


----------



## bernina

Just passed ROFR on 220 June use year contract! Still have to go through closing and Estoppel but so excited to call this our home!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

bernina said:


> Just passed ROFR on 220 June use year contract! Still have to go through closing and Estoppel but so excited to call this our home!!!


 *HOME!  *Congratulations and also welcome to the Groupies! You've chosen a superb place to call home, and we hope you'll stop by often here on our thread.  We're a friendly bunch and love to see new owners at VWL and the new CCVC, as well.

*tinkerbellybutton: * No on knows for sure when the pool will be open. The best guess is certainly no later than mid-July when the new CCVC suites and cabins open for business. As the pool has been filled, chances are it will open sooner than that, but I wouldn't count on such serendipity. Also, WELCOME!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bernina said:


> Just passed ROFR on 220 June use year contract! Still have to go through closing and Estoppel but so excited to call this our home!!!



Congrats and Welcome Home!


----------



## Dean Marino

Now -  bit of a warning....

Since the intro of CCV?  There has been VASTLY increased activity in attempted BRV bookings - primarily rental points

 IF you are an owner?  Please, USE that 11 month booking window.

All your choice.  We've already booked 4-2018,


----------



## Granny

tinkerbellybutton said:


> Sorry if this has been covered already.  Can anyone tell me when the new pool by Boulder Ridge villas is scheduled to be completed and opened?  Thanks!



*Tinkerbellybutton*...love your user name!    And as *Sleepy* indicated, there is not an official opening date for the new pool.  Cast members seem to bring up July 4 as the target date for the pool and re-opening Roaring Fork QS, but I agree that for sure they will be open by July 17 when CCV guests start coming in.  Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## Granny

bernina said:


> Just passed ROFR on 220 June use year contract! Still have to go through closing and Estoppel but so excited to call this our home!!!




*Bernina*....




WELCOME HOME to both DVC ownership and to this friendly little thread.   Here's a little Moose Dust (our version of pixie dust) coming your way to help get through the whole process.  Good luck!!!


----------



## Granny

Dean Marino said:


> Now -  bit of a warning....
> 
> Since the intro of CCV?  There has been VASTLY increased activity in attempted BRV bookings - primarily rental points
> 
> IF you are an owner?  Please, USE that 11 month booking window.
> 
> All your choice.  We've already booked 4-2018,



Good tip, *Dean*.    We always book at the 11 month mark and then sometimes switch at 7 months to another resort if it is available.  But our last two trips and the next one are all at VWL and all were booked at the 11 month mark.


----------



## bernina

Thank you all for the very warm welcome. We absolutely love the resort. We're from Michigan and the whole place has a very up north vibe which is so welcome after long days of craziness at the parks.  We felt right at home during our first stay (rental points). 

Thank you for the tip on maximizing that 11 mo window. This is our first DVC contract and will need to learn the ropes for sure.


----------



## ErinC

Jimmytammy thanks for all the great pictures! I am especially excited about the raid! Since I finished my last day of school today, I'll be happy to help out with the raid!  

 We booked our 2018 spring break at 11 months for VWL. I may look around at 7 months, but I'm thinking we will more than likely keep our stay so we can check out all the new amenities at the lodge.


----------



## DVC Jen

bernina said:


> Just passed ROFR on 220 June use year contract! Still have to go through closing and Estoppel but so excited to call this our home!!!




Welcome Home!!!


----------



## DVC Jen

Granny said:


> *Tinkerbellybutton*...love your user name!    And as *Sleepy* indicated, there is not an official opening date for the new pool.  Cast members seem to bring up July 4 as the target date for the pool and re-opening Roaring Fork QS, but I agree that for sure they will be open by July 17 when CCV guests start coming in.  Thanks for stopping by!




I hope you are right. We check in on the 3rd. Would be great it everything were open then.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies bernina and Tinkerbellybutton!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Yesterday we went to HS and rode RNRC and TOT plus caught Indy show. Then we headed to Epcot to eat at Rose n Crown.  Another really good meal. Then we saw The Spinners.  They were outstanding.  A boy band before its time  

Today we are heading to The Wave for breakfast then catch a few FPs at MK. End the evening packing and eating dinner at Sanaa. We have had a great trip now reality has to come back but it's all good we will be back in Oct and Dec


----------



## bernina

Silly question I probably know the answer to. Do you think any WDW DVC would have availability for Dec 18-23/24 of THIS year? Studio or 2 bed.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bernina said:


> Silly question I probably know the answer to. Do you think any WDW DVC would have availability for Dec 18-23/24 of THIS year? Studio or 2 bed.



I'd think SSR could have at least a 2BR.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Yesterday we went to HS and rode RNRC and TOT plus caught Indy show. Then we headed to Epcot to eat at Rose n Crown.  Another really good meal. Then we saw The Spinners.  They were outstanding.  A boy band before its time
> 
> Today we are heading to The Wave for breakfast then catch a few FPs at MK. End the evening packing and eating dinner at Sanaa. We have had a great trip now reality has to come back but it's all good we will be back in Oct and Dec



Aren't you going to stand in the 4 hour line for Flights of Passage Jimmy?  Or the 3 1/2 hour line for the 4 minute River Ride?


----------



## bernina

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'd think SSR could have at least a 2BR.



Thanks! Realized we may have a chance to get away before Christmas due to daughters school schedule. Don't expect to find anything at Wilderness but would be nice to stop by for a visit and see the decorations.


----------



## ErinC

Question for my knowledgeable fellow Disney lovers:
  Back in the day there was a web address that I had bookmarked where some fellow Disney lover would list the schedule of any Disney related tv shows that were on TV. It included travel channel shows and the like. We recently changed from direct TV to Uverse and I never seem to find anything on the search feature of Uverse. Is there nothing on anymore? Or am I just missing it? Summer is here, I need my Disney fix!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ErinC said:


> Question for my knowledgeable fellow Disney lovers:
> Back in the day there was a web address that I had bookmarked where some fellow Disney lover would list the schedule of any Disney related tv shows that were on TV. It included travel channel shows and the like. We recently changed from direct TV to Uverse and I never seem to find anything on the search feature of Uverse. Is there nothing on anymore? Or am I just missing it? Summer is here, I need my Disney fix!



I had recently been thinking that I wasn't running into the Disney movies that TCM had been showing periodically after they took sponsorship at GMR so I looked just now - June 2nd they'll be having movies from the Disney vault in the evening. Summer Magic and Pollyana both with Hayley Mills, a few shorts, and a couple other movies I don't think I've seen - Hacksaw and The Horse Without a Head.

http://www.tcm.com/disney/


----------



## tea pot

bernina said:


> Just passed ROFR on 220 June use year contract! Still have to go through closing and Estoppel but so excited to call this our home!!!





bernina said:


> Thank you all for the very warm welcome. We absolutely love the resort. We're from Michigan and the whole place has a very up north vibe which is so welcome after long days of craziness at the parks.  We felt right at home during our first stay (rental points).
> 
> Thank you for the tip on maximizing that 11 mo window. This is our first DVC contract and will need to learn the ropes for sure.



         WELCOME HOME bernina


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Aren't you going to stand in the 4 hour line for Flights of Passage Jimmy?  Or the 3 1/2 hour line for the 4 minute River Ride?


Uh, no!!

We drove by there otw to MK this AM and it was wild.  They had police at the entrance to try to keep the traffic flow moving.  The parking lot was full by 9:30


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Uh, no!!
> 
> We drove by there otw to MK this AM and it was wild.  They had police at the entrance to try to keep the traffic flow moving.  The parking lot was full by 9:30



Wow!  Almost every time we go into the parking lot I have thought how it could never be filled!  It has to be a record day for AK.


----------



## Granny

bernina said:


> Silly question I probably know the answer to. Do you think any WDW DVC would have availability for Dec 18-23/24 of THIS year? Studio or 2 bed.



I just checked the dates Dec 18-24 for availability on the Resort Availability Tool on the member website.  As of this moment, you could book all of those dates at:

*2 bedroom*
SSR both preferred and standard 2BR
OKW both Near Hospitality House and regular 2BR
Polynesian 2BR Bungalows

*Studios*
SSR both preferred and standard studios


That's it.  Of course, some could book up by tomorrow.  And others may free up due to cancellations but you have to think there are waitlists sitting out there to grab those up.

Definitely stop by WL for the decorations if you do go!


----------



## DiznyDi

WELCOME bernina and tinkerbellybutton!! 

bernina - does you user name have anything to do with a sewing machine?  Several of us here recognize our machines as family 

JT- I've thoroughly enjoyed your photos and commentary.  Hi to the family!


----------



## DiznyDi

sshhhhh..... Mrs Granny's having a birthday....... a little bird told me.....tomorrow.....


----------



## bernina

DiznyDi said:


> WELCOME bernina and tinkerbellybutton!!
> 
> bernina - does you user name have anything to do with a sewing machine?  Several of us here recognize our machines as family
> 
> JT- I've thoroughly enjoyed your photos and commentary.  Hi to the family!



Thank you for the warm welcome! And yes, Bernina is after the sewing machine my MIL loved. She loaned it to me for a few projects and I've always loved the name.  



Granny said:


> I just checked the dates Dec 18-24 for availability on the Resort Availability Tool on the member website.  As of this moment, you could book all of those dates at:
> 
> *2 bedroom*
> SSR both preferred and standard 2BR
> OKW both Near Hospitality House and regular 2BR
> Polynesian 2BR Bungalows
> 
> *Studios*
> SSR both preferred and standard studios
> 
> 
> That's it.  Of course, some could book up by tomorrow.  And others may free up due to cancellations but you have to think there are waitlists sitting out there to grab those up.
> 
> Definitely stop by WL for the decorations if you do go!



Thank you so much for doing that!! I doubt our membership will be active for at least another 30 days.  If something is available at that time then it will be meant to be. If not, more points for a 2018 trip


----------



## sleepydog25

ErinC said:


> Question for my knowledgeable fellow Disney lovers:
> Back in the day there was a web address that I had bookmarked where some fellow Disney lover would list the schedule of any Disney related tv shows that were on TV. It included travel channel shows and the like. We recently changed from direct TV to Uverse and I never seem to find anything on the search feature of Uverse. Is there nothing on anymore? Or am I just missing it? Summer is here, I need my Disney fix!


Not aware of any website with the listings, but it would certainly be a big boon. If you mean those episodes where they show some aspect of Disney --"Behind the Scenes" or "Undiscovered Disney Parks," et.al.--then to be fair, we've not seen anything new in the past couple of years, just repeats. We've recorded them in the past, and we occasionally will watch one when we get jonesing for Disney. So, when they've popped up again (nothing in the past several months), they've not changed.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Mrs. Granny!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Glad I could help out Diane!  Since I found out how to post pics via phone that certainly has helped to make my posts a little more entertaining


----------



## ErinC

sleepydog25 said:


> Not aware of any website with the listings, but it would certainly be a big boon. If you mean those episodes where they show some aspect of Disney --"Behind the Scenes" or "Undiscovered Disney Parks," et.al.--then to be fair, we've not seen anything new in the past couple of years, just repeats. We've recorded them in the past, and we occasionally will watch one when we get jonesing for Disney. So, when they've popped up again (nothing in the past several months), they've not changed.



Yes, these are type shows I'm talking about. You're probably right, they are getting so old that they probably aren't showing them anymore. I had them all recorded with direct tv, but when we got Uverse we lost all the recordings.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Oh - a celebration!!!*
*
Happy Birthday @Mrs. Granny !!!*​


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*And look - another celebration!!!

Happy Birthday @sechem32 !!!
Hope you celebrated a bit at WDW Liz!!!  *​


----------



## sleepydog25

A double dipper celebration: * HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MRS GRANNY and SECHEM32!!!!!*


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Liz!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

ErinC said:


> Yes, these are type shows I'm talking about. You're probably right, they are getting so old that they probably aren't showing them anymore. I had them all recorded with direct tv, but when we got Uverse we lost all the recordings.


We had two Dish DVRs go out within a year a couple of years ago, so we've recorded all of them a few times. We currently have all the ones we're aware of, and honestly, we rarely watch them anymore as they're all dated now. Now that we've stopped watching the Disney Christmas shows--they're such blatant advertisements now with poor quality productions and virtually no parade action--we mostly rely on the videos of our past visits. My guess is going forward, there won't be many Disney travel specials due to the rapid pace of construction and because social media is the new norm with podcasts, et. al.  Those specials are available on DVD, I believe, if you search Amazon. I bought them for *Luv* a couple of Christmases ago.


----------



## horselover

WELCOME bernina and tinkerbellybutton!    

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MRS. GRANNY & SECHEM32!!!


----------



## Lakegirl

I haven't posted since we got back from our trip.  It was absolutely amazing.  We were in the last studio 4th floor. They have added so many trees which was really nice.  We ate ate Geysers point twice for lunch.  Outstanding.  Service was great as were drinks and food.  They had water tea and coffee at the lobby of the villas.  I cannot say how awesome boat service was.  We never waited..ever.  Staff was super friendly as well.  When we got there the toilet was not flushing quite right, so on our way out to the parks I mentioned it at the desk.  We came back to a fixed toilet and the next day we got a box of chocolates and a nice letter apologizing for the inconvenience.  Way more than I expected.  Stuff happens it wasn't anyone's fault it was broken and they fixed it right away.  Nancy went above and beyond.  It truly was amazing!!!  We ate ate BLT and BCV in August, but have booked our 2018 April trip at VWL and can't wait!!!


----------



## ArielSRL

sleepydog25 said:


> Not aware of any website with the listings, but it would certainly be a big boon. If you mean those episodes where they show some aspect of Disney --"Behind the Scenes" or "Undiscovered Disney Parks," et.al.--then to be fair, we've not seen anything new in the past couple of years, just repeats. We've recorded them in the past, and we occasionally will watch one when we get jonesing for Disney. So, when they've popped up again (nothing in the past several months), they've not changed.


There's used to be one somewhere and they would send out a digest every week...maybe on yahoo groups...which I think is a thing of the past?


----------



## ArielSRL

ErinC said:


> Yes, these are type shows I'm talking about. You're probably right, they are getting so old that they probably aren't showing them anymore. I had them all recorded with direct tv, but when we got Uverse we lost all the recordings.


I think they still show them on the Travel Channel sometime, maybe? They also might be available on YouTube.


----------



## ArielSRL

6 days until our very first stay at Wilderness Lodge! I'm so excited!

Another question for all you helpful groupies...are pool noodles allowed in the pool? TIA!


----------



## ErinC

Thank you for all your responses to my desire to locate some Disney shows. I figure most are probably on YouTube. Just wanted to replace my recordings on the TV, but it seems the shows are getting too old for them to continue showing them.

Can't believe that no one else has mentioned it : HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO WILDERNESS LODGE!

Wilderness Lodge opened on May 28, 1994.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disney's_Wilderness_Lodge

The only reason that I remember this information is because today is my birthday, so it must have been meant to be for me to be a VWL owner. Love the Lodge!


----------



## ErinC

ArielSRL said:


> 6 days until our very first stay at Wilderness Lodge! I'm so excited!
> 
> Another question for all you helpful groupies...are pool noodles allowed in the pool? TIA!



I think they are probably fine with noodles and small floaties or rings. I think they do not want any larger rafts in the pools, and I'm pretty sure none of these items are allowed on the slide (except the arm floaties for little ones).


----------



## Uncranky Donald

For those of you missing the beloved beach, a loving reminder of what was. Myself, mother, brother and father's thumb I believe this was 97/98 ish. Good times, good times


----------



## kungaloosh22

Well we finally took the plunge and added on at Wilderness Lodge! Copper Creek, though, not the one and only original, as we really wanted the later expiration date. Wilderness Lodge has been one of our favorite resorts for more years than I care to admit. Now we're plotting our first visit for next May, splurging with banking and borrowing for 5 nights in a cabin. I've been bouncing off the walls doing the happy dance. 

I've lurked here for quite a while, (sneaking in a post or two) but hoping to graduate soon to bonafide groupie.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ArielSRL said:


> 6 days until our very first stay at Wilderness Lodge! I'm so excited!
> 
> Another question for all you helpful groupies...are pool noodles allowed in the pool? TIA!



I've found a noodle in the quiet pool at BWV and I think they may even sell them in the stores so I believe they are fine.  Float tubes are not ok though as I understand it - years ago you could bring clear ones but then they stopped allowing that too.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

kungaloosh22 said:


> Well we finally took the plunge and added on at Wilderness Lodge! Copper Creek, though, not the one and only original, as we really wanted the later expiration date. Wilderness Lodge has been one of our favorite resorts for more years than I care to admit. Now we're plotting our first visit for next May, splurging with banking and borrowing for 5 nights in a cabin. I've been bouncing off the walls doing the happy dance.
> 
> I've lurked here for quite a while, (sneaking in a post or two) but hoping to graduate soon to bonafide groupie.



Congratulations kungaloosh and Welcome Home to the Lodge!!!


----------



## ArielSRL

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I've found a noodle in the quiet pool at BWV and I think they may even sell them in the stores so I believe they are fine.  Float tubes are not ok though as I understand it - years ago you could bring clear ones but then they stopped allowing that too.


Thank you!


----------



## ErinC

kungaloosh22 said:


> Well we finally took the plunge and added on at Wilderness Lodge! Copper Creek, though, not the one and only original, as we really wanted the later expiration date. Wilderness Lodge has been one of our favorite resorts for more years than I care to admit. Now we're plotting our first visit for next May, splurging with banking and borrowing for 5 nights in a cabin. I've been bouncing off the walls doing the happy dance.
> 
> I've lurked here for quite a while, (sneaking in a post or two) but hoping to graduate soon to bonafide groupie.


Welcome home and welcome to the groupies! Congratulations on your purchase!


----------



## jimmytammy

kungaloosh22, if you were already hanging around, to be a groupie, all you had to do was love the Lodge, and I think you fit that criteria.  So welcome home!


----------



## jimmytammy

We are home!  Had a great drive home, no events or mishaps, other than the occasional weaver inner outer
Counting the days till Oct!!  Then in Dec. HOME!!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

ErinC said:


> Can't believe that no one else has mentioned it : HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO WILDERNESS LODGE!  The only reason that I remember this information is because today is my birthday, so it must have been meant to be for me to be a VWL owner. Love the Lodge!


Well, well, well. . .trying to slip by without allowing us to say
*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ERIN!!*

And thank you,* Uncranky*, for the throwback pic from a simpler time at the Lodge.  Very cool picture!

Finally, welcome home, *kungaloosh*!  Congrats on your new purchase of CC; I'm sure you'll have years of great vacations there. Don't blame you on the extra years reasoning; if I wasn't so darn ol--er, not as young as you, it might be a choice we'd make, too.  *JT *already mentioned it, but it bears repeating: all it takes to be a Groupie is a love of the Lodge. So, you've been a de facto member all along.  Now, you can simply say, "I'm a Groupie!"


----------



## Mrs. Granny

DiznyDi said:


> sshhhhh..... Mrs Granny's having a birthday....... a little bird told me.....tomorrow.....





DiznyDi said:


> sshhhhh..... Mrs Granny's having a birthday....... a little bird told me.....tomorrow.....


 Thank you DiznyDi!  Next year I'll have to try to keep that little bird better caged.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy belated birthday ErinC!!!  *

Sharing a birthday with the lodge?!  Seems like a good reason to visit there every year at this time!!!
Or it would be for me!  

(PS - good catch Sleepy - slipped right by me!  Lots of sneaky groupies with BD's this past week!)  ​


----------



## Mrs. Granny

Thank you Groupies for all the awesome birthday wishes! I had a wonderful birthday dinner with Granny, my daughter from Chicago and my other daughter and her fiance.  I hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable Memorial Day weekend!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Memorial Day!!!
I hope everyone has a great one.  I know this is a day of remembrance and rightfully so.  I hope we all pause at some point today to give thanks to those who paid the ultimate price and to their families as well.  It is because of them, as well as those who have served and those who serve now that we can be free to celebrate this day as we see fit.


----------



## twinklebug

Oh boy! Birthdays! (I'm late, but brought my own cake, so let's celebrate again!)

 Happy Birthday MRS GRANNY! 
 Happy Birthday SECHEM32! 
 Happy Birthday ErinC!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday ErinC !!! *


----------



## Granny

*

For all who have gone before us and made the ultimate sacrifice for our freedom....we remember...*


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> *
> For all who have gone before us and made the ultimate sacrifice for our freedom....we remember...*
> 
> 
> View attachment 240677


Thanks, *Granny.* *JT*, too, made a brief mention, but it bears repeating that Memorial Day is a time to reflect on those who lost their lives in service of the country. It's much more than the start of summer, burgers on the grill, and a time to buy a mattress or car. Here's a link to a video about the Old Guard who stand vigil 24/7/365 over the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier.


----------



## Mrs. Granny

*Happy Birthday SECHEM32!
 Happy Birthday ErinC !*


----------



## DiznyDi

Welcome Home kungaloosh!  So nice you've pulled up a rocker to join us! 

Happy Belated Birthday ErinC! 

Glad you made it home safely JT and family


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday ErinC!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks Diane!

Sleepy, thanks for sharing that video.  My SIL is on the Honor Guard here in NC and he takes it very seriously.  Once he has that uniform on, he is like a different guy.  The only time I have seen him in action, he was probably on his 10th duty at that time.  My Uncle who was a WWII vet and was at the Battle of the Bulge had passed and I was a pallbearer.  I knew Paul was going to be there, but he did his job so well as he stood beside me at the grave site, I had no idea it was him.  He was so stern, cap pulled low over his eyes, it took me back when I glanced to see it was him.  I teared up with pride.

The folks that do the Guard at Arlington, they are tops.  They take their job very serious, and rightfully so.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks Diane!
> 
> Granny, thanks for sharing that video.



Credit goes to @*sleepydog25 *for that timely video.  

*Jimmy*...nice of you to share your story about Paul.  You are justifiably proud of your son-in-law.


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Thank you everyone for the happy anniversary wishes! We have been out of town so I didn't get the chance to thank you sooner. Next trip is WDW, 6 months to go.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny, thanks for the correction.  I edited and gave credit to Patrick.  I think I saw your name and just had it in my mind when I wrote that


----------



## kungaloosh22

Thank you, groupies, for all the kind welcome messages! I do love the sounds of "Welcome home!" and "Pull up a rocker." We haven't been to the lodge since the main pool was being refurbished a few years back, except for a great dinner at Artist Point last year. We're definitely overdue for a stay, and I'm counting down the days until next spring, which seems like forever right now. In the meantime, I happily enjoy your trip reports and pictures.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

_"Gimme a Four!"_ *4*
_"Gimme a Nine!"    _*9

Happy Anniversary @bobbiwoz!!!!

Blessings as you begin your 50th Year together!  *​


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Anniversary bobbiwoz!*


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary bobbiwoz!!!!


----------



## Granny

*Bobbiwoz & DH!!!*​
​


----------



## sleepydog25

*HAPPY ANNIVERSARY, bobbiwoz!! *


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Happy Anniversary bobbiwoz!*


----------



## bobbiwoz

Oh my, THANK YOU SO MUCH!

We were celebrating quietly, but I come here and want to join the party!!!

Table Mates on board our Transatlantic Cruise, informed our wait staff, so our celebration actually began on Friday night!



We are slowly getting our inner clocks to be on East Coast time!


----------



## twokats

Thank y'all for the anniversary wishes!!!  Le and I had a nice dinner out.  Then I took a few days to get Kati down to South TX for work at the Texas Lions Camp.  She was very excited as usual.

Happy birthday and anniversary to all in the last week.  Hope they were all good.


----------



## twokats

Guess everybody has started celebrating their weekend early!!!
We have been having storms today and very likely will have them most of the weekend.
I had a sewing class in Mesquite today and barely got out of there before a major storm with huge hail hit about 2 blocks from where I was.  The clouds were very dark and angry looking.  

Di and Cindy, we made a really cute cover for a composition notebook. When I totally get it finished, I will try to message y'all a pic of it!!!


----------



## Corinne

*
Happy Belated Birthday Wishes *

*Mrs. Granny, Sechem32 & ErinC!*


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Anniversary Bobbi!!!!*


----------



## Corinne

Hi All, I've been trying to catch up, you've been a chatty group! Out trip to FL was (too) quick and the overnight to WDW was even more quick, but, as I've said before it was an extra bonus and any time spent there is better than none! 

I did something to my back at the beach and wasn't feeling that great, but powered through. Cannot wait for September and December!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Me CaptD and my DSIL are heading to Manassas VA today to a concert and go to the battlefield as well. Guys weekend  Tammy is scrap booking with friends so she is covered.


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> *Happy Anniversary bobbiwoz!*



What Dad posted so nicely!  Happy anniversary!

Morning groupies.  Big weekend here in my house. DS18 is finally graduating!       Those that have been around the thread a long time will understand what a long journey it's been.  Some days I wondered if we'd ever get here but the day is finally (almost) here.  Graduation is tomorrow & he'll turn 19 on Monday so we're having a double celebration party at the house tomorrow after graduation.  Finally getting around to cleaning out 15 years worth of junk in the basement yesterday.  In preparation for the junk removal company coming I was moving a big floor speaker which promptly fell over onto my foot.        Lets just say it was a good thing no one was home at the time.  Thought it was broken for awhile but I think it's just badly bruised.  It's quite colorful today but I can walk on it.  So much for the cute sandals I was going to where tomorrow.       I'm behind on party prep now too so I figured this would be the perfect time to waste some time on the DIS.      Never wasted time checking in with my groupie friends.    

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## TCRAIG

horselover said:


> What Dad posted so nicely!  Happy anniversary!
> 
> Morning groupies.  Big weekend here in my house. DS18 is finally graduating!       Those that have been around the thread a long time will understand what a long journey it's been.  Some days I wondered if we'd ever get here but the day is finally (almost) here.  Graduation is tomorrow & he'll turn 19 on Monday so we're having a double celebration party at the house tomorrow after graduation.  Finally getting around to cleaning out 15 years worth of junk in the basement yesterday.  In preparation for the junk removal company coming I was moving a big floor speaker which promptly fell over onto my foot.        Lets just say it was a good thing no one was home at the time.  Thought it was broken for awhile but I think it's just badly bruised.  It's quite colorful today but I can walk on it.  So much for the cute sandals I was going to where tomorrow.       I'm behind on party prep now too so I figured this would be the perfect time to waste some time on the DIS.      Never wasted time checking in with my groupie friends.
> 
> Have a great weekend all!


Congrats to the Grad!


----------



## TCRAIG

Well Groupies - as some of you may know - like Jimmy and Tammy - we're expecting our first Grand (it's a princess for us)...she came yesterday - a little early but strong and healthy - 7lbs - Amelia Leigh - grandpa Jerry and I are just over the moon already with her!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> What Dad posted so nicely!  Happy anniversary!
> 
> Morning groupies.  Big weekend here in my house. DS18 is finally graduating!       Those that have been around the thread a long time will understand what a long journey it's been.  Some days I wondered if we'd ever get here but the day is finally (almost) here.  Graduation is tomorrow & he'll turn 19 on Monday so we're having a double celebration party at the house tomorrow after graduation.  Finally getting around to cleaning out 15 years worth of junk in the basement yesterday.  In preparation for the junk removal company coming I was moving a big floor speaker which promptly fell over onto my foot.        Lets just say it was a good thing no one was home at the time.  Thought it was broken for awhile but I think it's just badly bruised.  It's quite colorful today but I can walk on it.  So much for the cute sandals I was going to where tomorrow.       I'm behind on party prep now too so I figured this would be the perfect time to waste some time on the DIS.      Never wasted time checking in with my groupie friends.
> 
> Have a great weekend all!



Congrats to your son!  Exciting day!  

  Sad for your foot!  From way too much experience I can say ice, ice, ice!  



TCRAIG said:


> Well Groupies - as some of you may know - like Jimmy and Tammy - we're expecting our first Grand (it's a princess for us)...she came yesterday - a little early but strong and healthy - 7lbs - Amelia Leigh - grandpa Jerry and I are just over the moon already with her!



Congratulations on the arrival of your Granddaughter!!!


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> In preparation for the junk removal company coming I was moving a big floor speaker which promptly fell over onto my foot.        Lets just say it was a good thing no one was home at the time.  Thought it was broken for awhile but I think it's just badly bruised.  It's quite colorful today but I can walk on it.  So much for the cute sandals I was going to where tomorrow.



*Julie*...so sorry to hear about your foot.  I hope the bruise is healing quickly! 



TCRAIG said:


> Well Groupies - as some of you may know - like Jimmy and Tammy - we're expecting our first Grand (it's a princess for us)...she came yesterday - a little early but strong and healthy - 7lbs - Amelia Leigh - grandpa Jerry and I are just over the moon already with her!



*TCRAIG*...that's awesome news!  I am sure you will enjoy your little Disney Grand Princess!

​


----------



## jimmytammy

Congratulations on reaching that milestone Julie!  

TCraig, exciting news!  You will have to share some tips with us on being grands


----------



## Strikan

So has there been any info yet on what exactly will be in the Reunion Station space?


----------



## DiznyDi

Congratulations are in order!
Wonderful Julie that your son is graduating!  Such an accomplishment.  Sorry about your foot 

Welcome Amelia Leigh!  I'm certain Grandma (TCraig) is already planning your first Disney trip


----------



## DenLo

Strikan said:


> So has there been any info yet on what exactly will be in the Reunion Station space?



In April we were told it is an activity center.  But no other details.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Julie* - so sorry to hear of your colorful foot!  But in reading about the coming graduation; I remember lamenting to DiznyDi when our DS was really little that I hoped he was potty trained before he graduated from high school, 'cause that seemed like a long period to work through also; but he successfully graduated with a diaper on.  We all wish you quick recovery from your colorful foot situation, and wish him well as he races off into his future.

*Tricia -* Glad to hear all is well with your new princess.  I'm sure you and Grandpa are excited and thinking about all the cool trips you can share with her and family.  It is never too early to share Mickey and Minnie with her.


----------



## sleepydog25

Strikan said:


> So has there been any info yet on what exactly will be in the Reunion Station space?


It will be the future meeting place of VWL Forever! Club. . .


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> It will be the future meeting place of VWL Forever! Club. . .



Including a little pool tournament?


----------



## Andyman33

what is the current construction situation at vwl if we come in 2 weeks?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday @Corinne !!!!*
*Hope you have a wonderful day!*

​


----------



## vwlfan

Wilderness lodge music

I know this question has been asked but I can't find the answer. I was able to download the WL music a few years ago, but cannot find it on my iTunes library !

Does anyone know where I can get it?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

vwlfan said:


> Wilderness lodge music
> 
> I know this question has been asked but I can't find the answer. I was able to download the WL music a few years ago, but cannot find it on my iTunes library !
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get it?



Not quite what you are looking or but Mousesavers has this info compiled about the music.  I used this several years ago to compile the WL music "album".  

https://www.mousesavers.com/how-to-get-the-wilderness-lodge-lobby-music/

Or there's this list:

http://www.wildernesslodgesite.com/content/wilderness-lodge-music


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Corinne!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

vwlfan said:


> Wilderness lodge music
> 
> I know this question has been asked but I can't find the answer. I was able to download the WL music a few years ago, but cannot find it on my iTunes library !
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get it?



Ahh...the music

I have loved that music for years.  I was at Geyser Pt a few days ago and heard it playing there as well.  Made the experience even more special.  KAT gave you some great direction on a compiled list on Mousesavers.  I set out a few years ago to compile my own list and have maybe 3/4 of all the songs listed.  I am happy to share on a cd if you wish to have one.  If so, PM in my inbox and give me your address and I will burn you a copy.


----------



## vwlfan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Not quite what you are looking or but Mousesavers has this info compiled about the music.  I used this several years ago to compile the WL music "album".
> 
> https://www.mousesavers.com/how-to-get-the-wilderness-lodge-lobby-music/
> 
> Or there's this list:
> 
> http://www.wildernesslodgesite.com/content/wilderness-lodge-music


Thanks a a lot! Will follow up. I found a whole collection on Spotify, but know nothing re Spotify!


----------



## Andyman33

hmmm. maybe my question was too vague -- I'm assuming the "new pool" will NOT be open yet? how about quick service by the other pool? with only 1 pool open does it get ridiculously crowded?


----------



## Granny

Andyman33 said:


> hmmm. maybe my question was too vague -- I'm assuming the "new pool" will NOT be open yet? how about quick service by the other pool? with only 1 pool open does it get ridiculously crowded?



Hello Andyman!  The new pool looks like it is almost complete and Disney has not given an official open date.  But CM's have indicated they are targeting July 4 for the opening of the new pool as well as the quick service by the main pool (Roaring Fork). 

It really isn't ridiculously crowded at the one pool because you have to remember that fully 1/2 of Wilderness Lodge resort is shut down during the conversion to DVC resort villas.  So actually the main pool is less crowded than it has been in years past, which is why they probably are in no hurry to open the new pool.  Construction itself is ongoing with the cabins and the south wing of Wilderness Lodge construction.  But I don't think there will be a lot of heavy equipment coming in during that time.  If construction noise is an issue, you could request the "bus stop side" of VWL (even number rooms) and you won't be able to see or hear any construction.  Have a great trip!


----------



## Granny

*   Happy Birthday Corinne !!!   *


----------



## vwlfan

Granny said:


> Hello Andyman!  The new pool looks like it is almost complete and Disney has not given an official open date.  But CM's have indicated they are targeting July 4 for the opening of the new pool as well as the quick service by the main pool (Roaring Fork).
> 
> It really isn't ridiculously crowded at the one pool because you have to remember that fully 1/2 of Wilderness Lodge resort is shut down during the conversion to DVC resort villas.  So actually the main pool is less crowded than it has been in years past, which is why they probably are in no hurry to open the new pool.  Construction itself is ongoing with the cabins and the south wing of Wilderness Lodge construction.  But I don't think there will be a lot of heavy equipment coming in during that time.  If construction noise is an issue, you could request the "bus stop side" of VWL (even number rooms) and you won't be able to see or hear any construction.  Have a great trip!



We are going on the 7th. This is indeed hopeful and good news!


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Birthday @Corinne !!!!*
> *Hope you have a wonderful day!*
> 
> View attachment 242225​



HAPPY BIRTHDAY CORINNE!!!


----------



## Dean Marino

Granny said:


> Hello Andyman!  The new pool looks like it is almost complete and Disney has not given an official open date.  But CM's have indicated they are targeting July 4 for the opening of the new pool as well as the quick service by the main pool (Roaring Fork).
> 
> It really isn't ridiculously crowded at the one pool because you have to remember that fully 1/2 of Wilderness Lodge resort is shut down during the conversion to DVC resort villas.  So actually the main pool is less crowded than it has been in years past, which is why they probably are in no hurry to open the new pool.  Construction itself is ongoing with the cabins and the south wing of Wilderness Lodge construction.  But I don't think there will be a lot of heavy equipment coming in during that time.  If construction noise is an issue, you could request the "bus stop side" of VWL (even number rooms) and you won't be able to see or hear any construction.  Have a great trip!




Now, in the end?  Must comment on the entire situation....

WL, converting a good HALF of it's space to a new DVC, was a VERY GOOD IDEA.
Still not sure how Sandy and I may get nailed for this, as existing VWL owners.  But the MAIN HOTEL was becoming a constant 35% discount joke.  I believe WDW just grew TIRED of this.

So - new DVC.  We won't be buying, but others WILL.  Our CM friends in the Restaurants will do far better.... they were STARVING with the bird crowd ("cheap cheap cheap").  I believe they will now do better.

We'll have to wait and see what happens to OUR dues.  Not getting a vote in this enterprise?  My wife and I don't want to pay for it.


----------



## sleepydog25

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, CORINNE!! 
*
Agree with everything *Granny* said re: the pool. Not ready yet, and not likely in two weeks. Doubt RF will open before new pool does, and in fact, might be later. I'm just hoping Mickey waffles are coming back. . .


----------



## wildernessDad

Dizny Dad said:


> *WDad* - keep us appraised of how it's going.  Good luck on the new adventure!


We'll, I've started the new job and the house in Maryland goes on the market today.  I'm dying to get out of temporary housing and get high speed WiFi again.  We've got our eye on a new home just off of SR535, just north and close to WDW.


----------



## wildernessDad

Jesse, my son, and I previewed Pandora on May 20.  Did both attractions.  I was queasy after the Banchee ride.  Jesse loved it.  I won't provide my opinions.  You'll have to see it for yourself.


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> We'll, I've started the new job and the house in Maryland goes on the market today.  I'm dying to get out of temporary housing and get high speed WiFi again.  We've got our eye on a new home just off of SR535, just north and close to WDW.



*WDad*...good luck in selling your house fast!  And I hope your home hunting/buying process is smooth as well.  Tossing some Moose Dust your way for all to go well for you!


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> Jesse, my son, and I previewed Pandora on May 20.  Did both attractions.  I was queasy after the Banchee ride.  Jesse loved it.  I won't provide my opinions.  You'll have to see it for yourself.



Thanks for the warning.  Mrs. Granny doesn't do well with motion/simulation rides in general so we may have to pass on this one.  But we are looking forward to the new land in DAK.  In the past we had a hard time choosing 3 attractions to fill up our FP's!


----------



## twinklebug

Wishing Corinne a Very HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## TCRAIG

wildernessDad said:


> Jesse, my son, and I previewed Pandora on May 20.  Did both attractions.  I was queasy after the Banchee ride.  Jesse loved it.  I won't provide my opinions.  You'll have to see it for yourself.


We did it on May 13 (saw  DiznyDi and Dad there too)...we elected not to go on the Banshee ride - we can sometimes have problems with Soarin so the CM suggested we bypass it - but we did do the River Ride - it was gorgeous!  We usually skip AK (too hot-too crowded-too many strollers) but we will definitely add it to our WDW park routine just for the River ride.


----------



## TCRAIG

wildernessDad said:


> We'll, I've started the new job and the house in Maryland goes on the market today.  I'm dying to get out of temporary housing and get high speed WiFi again.  We've got our eye on a new home just off of SR535, just north and close to WDW.


So glad everything is working out - good luck with house sale and purchase -


----------



## twokats

TCraig, congrats on the new bundle of joy!

Happy Birthday, Corrine


----------



## twokats

Here is Part Two of the History.  Sorry if it is a repeat, but I don't remember seeing it!!!

http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-...disney-updates+(Disney+Updates+-+wdwinfo.com)


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats said:


> Here is Part Two of the History.  Sorry if it is a repeat, but I don't remember seeing it!!!
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/the-history-of-disneys-wilderness-lodge-part-two/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed:+disney-updates+(Disney+Updates+-+wdwinfo.com)



Thanks for sharing this!  Sadly, it reminds me of a Barbara Streisand song, "The Way We Were"


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> We'll, I've started the new job and the house in Maryland goes on the market today.  I'm dying to get out of temporary housing and get high speed WiFi again.  We've got our eye on a new home just off of SR535, just north and close to WDW.



Good luck with the house sale WD!  Speaking of 535, is that also known as Apopka Vineland Rd.?  If so, I know that one very well as we travel it to a Winn Dixie and a Walgreens  when we are staying at the Lodge.  We go out by the campground and take a backroad to avoid the DS traffic.  We also travel that road to Universal/The Darkside rather than hit I-4. You will be really close to WDW if you buy here.  One word...Jealous


----------



## wildernessDad

The house is on the market and looks great!  They already have 3 showings scheduled for today!  I hope it sells quickly!


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> Good luck with the house sale WD!  Speaking of 535, is that also known as Apopka Vineland Rd.?  If so, I know that one very well as we travel it to a Winn Dixie and a Walgreens  when we are staying at the Lodge.  We go out by the campground and take a backroad to avoid the DS traffic.  We also travel that road to Universal/The Darkside rather than hit I-4. You will be really close to WDW if you buy here.  One word...Jealous


Yes, Apopka/Vineland Road.  The house is just north of WDW.  I can get there from the house by going south on SR535, turn onto Vista Blvd, then turn south on Bonnet Creek Parkway.


----------



## wildernessDad

We are going to look at that house again today.  There isn't much land at all, but the taxes are low.  It seems like the houses are separated by a blade of grass on each side.  I want this house, but I want to make sure my drums won't disturb the neighbors.  I can put up sound proof curtains, I guess.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hello everyone! I know I've been gone FOREVER.......I had some really big changes in my life and much has still been an ongoing process.
I relocated to Florida last June. So I am coming up on a year of being a FL resident. I accepted a job offer on a spur-of-the-moment. We had just started a house remodel and I was hesitant to take the job because it would mean leaving my husband for 4-6 months. I did end up accepting because I felt like maybe it was meant to be and and a divine intervention. But unfortunately, the remodel is on month 11 and our home is still not up for sale due to many setbacks. So I am renting here in FL and my husband is living up in PA. STRESSFUL. 

But I have thought of you all here on the DIS often. I have kept saying to myself that I need to get back but relocating (moving 3x in 4 months was rough! Was living with my daughter for awhile), leaving family and friends behind and trying to make new friends here, learning the ways of a new job (doing L&D here in FL), and finished up school last summer. We are hopefully 3-4 weeks from listing so things are looking up.
Anyway....I am well.....*I truly appreciate all the BIRTHDAY WISHES from May 23 (Kat4Disney, Twokats, Twinklebug, sleepydog, jimmytammy & Granny! You guys are the best for remembering me!!! and a couple Groupies mentioned me on Facebook which I haven't been on as much as usual either. THANKS FOR REMEMBERING ME after all this time!)  *

I hope to become more of a participating member here in the near future. My AP expired the end of Jan and I can't even afford to renew because my husband and I are covering house expenses in two states right now. So frustrating being 80-90 min from WDW and I can't go!!!! So financially we are tight and need our house sold asap! PRAYING 

Thank you for indulging me this long personal post. Hope all my old-time Groupies are well and hi to all the new ones 

take care!


----------



## sleepydog25

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hello everyone! I know I've been gone FOREVER.......I had some really big changes in my life and much has still been an ongoing process.
> I relocated to Florida last June. So I am coming up on a year of being a FL resident. I accepted a job offer on a spur-of-the-moment. We had just started a house remodel and I was hesitant to take the job because it would mean leaving my husband for 4-6 months. I did end up accepting because I felt like maybe it was meant to be and and a divine intervention. But unfortunately, the remodel is on month 11 and our home is still not up for sale due to many setbacks. So I am renting here in FL and my husband is living up in PA. STRESSFUL.
> 
> But I have thought of you all here on the DIS often. I have kept saying to myself that I need to get back but relocating (moving 3x in 4 months was rough! Was living with my daughter for awhile), leaving family and friends behind and trying to make new friends here, learning the ways of a new job (doing L&D here in FL), and finished up school last summer. We are hopefully 3-4 weeks from listing so things are looking up.
> Anyway....I am well.....*I truly appreciate all the BIRTHDAY WISHES from May 23 (Kat4Disney, Twokats, Twinklebug, sleepydog, jimmytammy & Granny! You guys are the best for remembering me!!! and a couple Groupies mentioned me on Facebook which I haven't been on as much as usual either. THANKS FOR REMEMBERING ME after all this time!)  *
> 
> I hope to become more of a participating member here in the near future. My AP expired the end of Jan and I can't even afford to renew because my husband and I are covering house expenses in two states right now. So frustrating being 80-90 min from WDW and I can't go!!!! So financially we are tight and need our house sold asap! PRAYING
> 
> Thank you for indulging me this long personal post. Hope all my old-time Groupies are well and hi to all the new ones
> 
> take care!


That's a lot to be going on! Best wishes for a speedy resolution to the house issues, and anytime you can check in, we all love hearing from you.    Moosie Dust headed your way!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hello everyone! I know I've been gone FOREVER.......I had some really big changes in my life and much has still been an ongoing process.
> I relocated to Florida last June. So I am coming up on a year of being a FL resident. I accepted a job offer on a spur-of-the-moment. We had just started a house remodel and I was hesitant to take the job because it would mean leaving my husband for 4-6 months. I did end up accepting because I felt like maybe it was meant to be and and a divine intervention. But unfortunately, the remodel is on month 11 and our home is still not up for sale due to many setbacks. So I am renting here in FL and my husband is living up in PA. STRESSFUL.
> 
> But I have thought of you all here on the DIS often. I have kept saying to myself that I need to get back but relocating (moving 3x in 4 months was rough! Was living with my daughter for awhile), leaving family and friends behind and trying to make new friends here, learning the ways of a new job (doing L&D here in FL), and finished up school last summer. We are hopefully 3-4 weeks from listing so things are looking up.
> Anyway....I am well.....*I truly appreciate all the BIRTHDAY WISHES from May 23 (Kat4Disney, Twokats, Twinklebug, sleepydog, jimmytammy & Granny! You guys are the best for remembering me!!! and a couple Groupies mentioned me on Facebook which I haven't been on as much as usual either. THANKS FOR REMEMBERING ME after all this time!)  *
> 
> I hope to become more of a participating member here in the near future. My AP expired the end of Jan and I can't even afford to renew because my husband and I are covering house expenses in two states right now. So frustrating being 80-90 min from WDW and I can't go!!!! So financially we are tight and need our house sold asap! PRAYING
> 
> Thank you for indulging me this long personal post. Hope all my old-time Groupies are well and hi to all the new ones
> 
> take care!



Wow Maria - such big things going on!  So nice to "see" you though and I hope that things will start lining up for you soon and you can get the house sold fast!  And then get that AP up to date!!!  Here's a little Pixie dust for you!


----------



## Granny

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hello everyone! I know I've been gone FOREVER.......I had some really big changes in my life and much has still been an ongoing process.



*Maria*...it is so great to hear from you!  

That is a lot of stress you have been living with, but I think you have a vision of what your life will be like when the dust settles (yes, it will settle at some point!).  It sounds like the job is a good one and hopefully your house will sell quickly when it is ready.  We still have some Moose Dust tucked away that we bring out for special wishes like this one!  

Thanks for taking the time to update us on your life.  We always understand that life can take some of the Groupies away for a time, but this thread has been around for over a decade so we're easy to find when people come back.  And you know that you are ALWAYS welcome here in our rocking chairs on the VWL porch.


----------



## horselover

TCRAIG said:


> Well Groupies - as some of you may know - like Jimmy and Tammy - we're expecting our first Grand (it's a princess for us)...she came yesterday - a little early but strong and healthy - 7lbs - Amelia Leigh - grandpa Jerry and I are just over the moon already with her!



What wonderful news!    Congratulations!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Hey *Maria* . . . Great to hear from you!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Happy Birthday Corrine! 

Yes, a day late as always . . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Maria
Great to hear from you!  Moose Dust to you for the house issues to be resolved quickly.  We are just glad you are back, we have missed you but we all understand life issues come 1st.  Hope all of that settles for you soon and you can get back to a norm


----------



## DiznyDi

*MARIA   *So nice to hear from you!!

Yes, that is a lot of stuff going on!  Moose dust coming your way that you can finish the re-model in PA, sell your home, and your husband can join you in FL ...... then you can enjoy the World at your leisure.  So hows the new job?

Enjoy your week-end Groupies!


----------



## wildernessDad

It looks like we're buying that house in Florida.  It's a brand new house, never been lived in.  Is it close to WDW?  Ah, it's very close.  Check a map.  See Bay Lake?  See Reams Road just north of Bay Lake?  See the housing just to the right of Reams Road?  It's there.  I'm really excited to get my stuff out of storage.  I hate being stuck in temp housing.  After all, how many Forensic Files re-runs can I watch?  Fortunately, the clouds have let up a bit today and we're heading to MK after my work.  We're hitting DHS tomorrow.


----------



## sleepydog25

wildernessDad said:


> It looks like we're buying that house in Florida.  It's a brand new house, never been lived in.  Is it close to WDW?  Ah, it's very close.  Check a map.  See Bay Lake?  See Reems Road just north of Bay Lake?  See the housing just to the right of Reems Road?  It's there.  I'm really excited to get my stuff out of storage.  I hate being stuck in temp housing.  After all, how many Forensic Files re-runs can I watch?  Fortunately, the clouds have let up a bit today and we're heading to MK after my work.  We're hitting DHS tomorrow.


Sounds great!  I'm sure you're excited, and best wishes the days ahead will be filled with fun (to go with all that moving you have to do!).


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> It looks like we're buying that house in Florida.  It's a brand new house, never been lived in.  Is it close to WDW?  Ah, it's very close.  Check a map.  See Bay Lake?  See Reems Road just north of Bay Lake?  See the housing just to the right of Reems Road?  It's there.  I'm really excited to get my stuff out of storage.  I hate being stuck in temp housing.  After all, how many Forensic Files re-runs can I watch?  Fortunately, the clouds have let up a bit today and we're heading to MK after my work.  We're hitting DHS tomorrow.



That's awesome!  You'll probably be looking at the "back side" of the Happily Ever After fireworks!  I'm hoping that your purchase and move-in go smoothly.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Next groupie meet to watch fireworks from WD's back yard!!  

Congrats on finding a house @wildernessDad !!!


----------



## ArielSRL

Still living it up at VWL (BRV) and we have a couple more days. As of 2 days ago, we are officially in the market for a 100 or so point contract here. There is one currently available from DVC Resale (109 pts at $85 a pt) that I hope survives a few more days until we are home. This will be our very first DVC contract!


----------



## ArielSRL

TCRAIG said:


> Well Groupies - as some of you may know - like Jimmy and Tammy - we're expecting our first Grand (it's a princess for us)...she came yesterday - a little early but strong and healthy - 7lbs - Amelia Leigh - grandpa Jerry and I are just over the moon already with her!


Congrats!!


----------



## ArielSRL

Andyman33 said:


> hmmm. maybe my question was too vague -- I'm assuming the "new pool" will NOT be open yet? how about quick service by the other pool? with only 1 pool open does it get ridiculously crowded?


I'm here this week. We have been to the pool a few times (around 3ish) and it hasn't been too bad. We have gotten a table most times or else some chairs. It has been raining or cloudy quite a bit though. Today has been very sunny and hot and it was the busiest day by far. We still got a table in the splash pad area though.


----------



## ArielSRL

wildernessDad said:


> It looks like we're buying that house in Florida.  It's a brand new house, never been lived in.  Is it close to WDW?  Ah, it's very close.  Check a map.  See Bay Lake?  See Reams Road just north of Bay Lake?  See the housing just to the right of Reams Road?  It's there.  I'm really excited to get my stuff out of storage.  I hate being stuck in temp housing.  After all, how many Forensic Files re-runs can I watch?  Fortunately, the clouds have let up a bit today and we're heading to MK after my work.  We're hitting DHS tomorrow.


We are headed back to MK after our dinner at WCC. Then DHS tomorrow, as well!


----------



## Roxyfire

ArielSRL said:


> Still living it up at VWL (BRV) and we have a couple more days. As of 2 days ago, we are officially in the market for a 100 or so point contract here. There is one currently available from DVC Resale (109 pts at $85 a pt) that I hope survives a few more days until we are home. This will be our very first DVC contract!



How did you like it there? My son wants to stay at VWL next year since he liked the location of the Lodge proper. I'd go ahead and send in an email to them now for an offer because resale contracts go fast!


----------



## ArielSRL

Roxyfire said:


> How did you like it there? My son wants to stay at VWL next year since he liked the location of the Lodge proper. I'd go ahead and send in an email to them now for an offer because resale contracts go fast!


I love the theming and the location is very nice! We love the boat and it will be even nicer once all the construction is complete.

I looked for an email and didn't see one. All I saw was a phone number. I guess I could just reply. This particular contract has been in the last two emails to me so I was hoping it wouldn't be snatched up. I'll have to reply this evening.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks *everyone* for the warm welcome-backs, as well as the Moose and Pixie Dust! 
Congrats to you *wildernessdad*  that is very exciting! 
*
DiznyDi*.....the job is good. Just as busy as the delivery room in PA! I work in Daytona Beach.....the babies keep coming! I have left from work a couple times to meet friends in WDW and it's under an hour drive. One night I made it in 45 minutes


----------



## sleepydog25

ArielSRL said:


> Still living it up at VWL (BRV) and we have a couple more days. As of 2 days ago, we are officially in the market for a 100 or so point contract here. There is one currently available from DVC Resale (109 pts at $85 a pt) that I hope survives a few more days until we are home. This will be our very first DVC contract!


I'm biased, but I say go for it!  You'll likely end up wanting more, but certainly this one sounds attainable.


----------



## ErinC

Catching up after a few days away...

Wildernessdad, you are living my dream. I grew up in Florida and part of me wants to return someday. I could probably only hope to be a part timer someday. DH is a born and bred Bama boy, family business here, and even my parents live here now. Don't think we'll ever leave.

Maria, sorry about the delay in being together with your family. Maybe you can wander over and resort hop for a Disney fix. I keep saying that one of these days I'm going to spend a week at Disney with no tickets and just enjoy all the other stuff that Disney has to offer. Of course the kids will probably have to be gone for that to happen. 

TCRAIG, congrats on the grand princess!


----------



## Corinne

Thank you for all the birthday wishes!!!

*TCraig - Congratulations!!!!!
Maria* - *It's good to see you here! Fingers crossed and  for a quick sale!!!!*

*WDad - your new house sounds great, hope your house sells quick--have fun at MK after work! That sounds divine!*


----------



## horselover

ArielSRL said:


> I love the theming and the location is very nice! We love the boat and it will be even nicer once all the construction is complete.
> 
> I looked for an email and didn't see one. All I saw was a phone number. I guess I could just reply. This particular contract has been in the last two emails to me so I was hoping it wouldn't be snatched up. I'll have to reply this evening.



Who's the broker?


----------



## Lakegirl

Our countdown is 69 days can't wait!!  We booked VWL for April as well.  I am super excited for that!!!  Everything should be all settled by then!


----------



## Granny

ArielSRL said:


> Still living it up at VWL (BRV) and we have a couple more days. As of 2 days ago, we are officially in the market for a 100 or so point contract here. There is one currently available from DVC Resale (109 pts at $85 a pt) that I hope survives a few more days until we are home. This will be our very first DVC contract!



Here's some Moose Dust coming your way for that new contract!  I assume your visit to VWL is going pretty well if you're looking to buy a DVC contract there!  Good luck!!!


----------



## ArielSRL

horselover said:


> Who's the broker?


DVC by Resale


----------



## ArielSRL

Granny said:


> Here's some Moose Dust coming your way for that new contract!  I assume your visit to VWL is going pretty well if you're looking to buy a DVC contract there!  Good luck!!!


Yes, we have really enjoyed it!


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> It looks like we're buying that house in Florida.  It's a brand new house, never been lived in.  Is it close to WDW?  Ah, it's very close.  Check a map.  See Bay Lake?  See Reams Road just north of Bay Lake?  See the housing just to the right of Reams Road?  It's there.  I'm really excited to get my stuff out of storage.  I hate being stuck in temp housing.  After all, how many Forensic Files re-runs can I watch?  Fortunately, the clouds have let up a bit today and we're heading to MK after my work.  We're hitting DHS tomorrow.



Wow thats really close!  We take Reams Rd to go to a Publix very close by.  We actually started going there from BLT and VWL as its a little closer than the Winn Dixie I mentioned.
Hope it all goes smooth for you WD!


----------



## jimmytammy

ArielSRL said:


> Still living it up at VWL (BRV) and we have a couple more days. As of 2 days ago, we are officially in the market for a 100 or so point contract here. There is one currently available from DVC Resale (109 pts at $85 a pt) that I hope survives a few more days until we are home. This will be our very first DVC contract!



Hope you can snag that contract.  Moose Dust coming your way!


----------



## horselover

ArielSRL said:


> DVC by Resale



The one resale company I haven't worked with but I've heard she's good.  Were you able to get an email to reply?  If not I see a phone number & email on their website.  Email is info @ company address dot com.  It will likely be starred out if I type it out correctly.

Good luck!


----------



## TCRAIG

ArielSRL said:


> DVC by Resale


Did you get it?  I see the listing now says 'Sale Pending'...


----------



## MiaSRN62

ErinC said:


> Catching up after a few days away...
> 
> 
> Maria, sorry about the delay in being together with your family. Maybe you can wander over and resort hop for a Disney fix. I keep saying that one of these days I'm going to spend a week at Disney with no tickets and just enjoy all the other stuff that Disney has to offer. Of course the kids will probably have to be gone for that to happen.
> 
> TCRAIG, congrats on the grand princess!



*Thanks ErinC! And Corinne!  *

Yes....we have gone resort-hopping and to Disney Springs a few times! I'm headed back June 19th and this time I'm getting in to the PARKS! My friend from work has a brother who is a CM and getting us in for the day! I have done some recent resort hopping.

Here I am about 30-40 days ago. Caught one of the best feeding times in a long while at the AKL. So I get my little "fixes" here and there!


----------



## ArielSRL

jimmytammy said:


> Hope you can snag that contract.  Moose Dust coming your way!


Thank you!



horselover said:


> The one resale company I haven't worked with but I've heard she's good.  Were you able to get an email to reply?  If not I see a phone number & email on their website.  Email is info @ company address dot com.  It will likely be starred out if I type it out correctly.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you! I did email and she did reply.



TCRAIG said:


> Did you get it?  I see the listing now says 'Sale Pending'...


I missed it! Boo! But I did tell her to let me know if the sale falls through and that I was on the look out for a similar contract!


----------



## Corinne

I booked my airfare for September and it was significantly less expensive to fly on Saturday instead of Sunday so now we _*have*_ to stay for 8 days.  That used to be our norm length of stay, but it's been a while since we've never stayed that long.  I won't have much of our 2017 point allotment left (and we have a December use year) but it's ok, right??


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KAT4DISNEY!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday KAT4DISNEY!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> I booked my airfare for September and it was significantly less expensive to fly on Saturday instead of Sunday so now we _*have*_ to stay for 8 days.  That used to be our norm length of stay, but it's been a while since we've never stayed that long.  I won't have much of our 2017 point allotment left (and we have a December use year) but it's ok, right??



The sacrifices we must make as DVC owners


----------



## sleepydog25

*THE HAPPIEST OF BIRTHDAYS, KAT!!!  *


----------



## twinklebug

@KAT4DISNEY, May you have one of the most wonderful birthdays ever!



​


----------



## Corinne

*Happiest of *
*Birthdays Kat!!!!!*
**​


----------



## twinklebug

Corinne said:


> I booked my airfare for September and it was significantly less expensive to fly on Saturday instead of Sunday so now we _*have*_ to stay for 8 days.  That used to be our norm length of stay, but it's been a while since we've never stayed that long.  I won't have much of our 2017 point allotment left (and we have a December use year) but it's ok, right??


Banking and borrowing is starting to seem normal. Love the long stays and larger rooms. Is there any other way?


----------



## twokats

Happy birthday, Kat!!!


----------



## Granny




----------



## DiznyDi

Continue your birthday and celebrate today too!
*Happy Birthday Kathy!*


----------



## Corinne

twinklebug said:


> Banking and borrowing is starting to seem normal. Love the long stays and larger rooms. Is there any other way?



We were in the black for a period of about a year,  so next year I will be back to borrowing. Oh well!!! I honestly can't remember when I had points to bank! Lol.  We only have 250, but I have  September and December booked, so I am one happy girl!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY KAT4DISNEY!!





jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday KAT4DISNEY!!!!





sleepydog25 said:


> *THE HAPPIEST OF BIRTHDAYS, KAT!!!  *





twinklebug said:


> @KAT4DISNEY, May you have one of the most wonderful birthdays ever!
> 
> 
> 
> ​





Corinne said:


> *Happiest of *
> *Birthdays Kat!!!!!*
> **​





twokats said:


> Happy birthday, Kat!!!





Granny said:


> View attachment 243819





DiznyDi said:


> Continue your birthday and celebrate today too!
> *Happy Birthday Kathy!*



Thanks all for the Birthday Wishes!!!!  It was a nice day - DH and I went shopping and we picked out a gas fire pit/table for the deck and then we went to dinner and to see Wonder Woman with my nephew and his wife.    For my birthday treat we were on a hunt for rhubarb pie.  I've become convinced that the west part of the nation doesn't know what that is!  But.....finally stopped in a grocery store we never go to and they had a Strawberry Rhubarb.  I've always said that though I like strawberries they are just ruining a good rhubarb pie but compromise gets one thru life so Strawberry Rhubarb it was.    It was very good but not quite what I was thinking of.  I head to MN tomorrow and intend to continue my birthday celebration as I have high hopes to find just rhubarb there.    Come on Minnesota - don't let me down!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Yes, again a day late . . . .

Happy Birthday Kat4Disney!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> Yes, again a day late . . . .
> 
> Happy Birthday Kat4Disney!



Thanks DDad!  I go with birthday weeks.....maybe month now so it's exactly on time!


----------



## ErinC

Happy Birthday Kathy! Sorry I'm late to the party. My dad's favorite pie is strawberry rhubarb. My aunt in Indiana grew some rhubarb on their farm, so she would make homemade pies. Don't see too much rhubarb in south Alabama though. Hopefully you'll find what you are looking for up north.


----------



## jimmytammy

Had a 80s flashback last night...we went to see Asia and Journey.  Show was very good.  I had seen Journey a couple times, and like before, they didnt disappoint.  The only thing that could make them better, having Steve Perry back singing.
 Asia, 1st time I have seen them.  They were great!  Carl Palmer who is the drummer(think Emerson, Lake and Palmer)is the best drummer I have seen, and I have seen a lot of them.  That dude made the drum solo interesting to watch.  Most drummers, its a yawn fest and people start going to the restrooms. No disrespect to drummers, its a tough, physical job, but the drum solo, not many are very interesting.  
I know this isn't VWL related but like to share anywho


----------



## bobbiwoz

Kathy, would frozen rhubarb do?  I made strawberry rhubarb pie last week and had to use frozen rhubarb for the first time, and it fit the bill, perfectly!


----------



## ErinC

jimmytammy said:


> Had a 80s flashback last night...we went to see Asia and Journey.  Show was very good.  I had seen Journey a couple times, and like before, they didnt disappoint.  The only thing that could make them better, having Steve Perry back singing.
> Asia, 1st time I have seen them.  They were great!  Carl Palmer who is the drummer(think Emerson, Lake and Palmer)is the best drummer I have seen, and I have seen a lot of them.  That dude made the drum solo interesting to watch.  Most drummers, its a yawn fest and people start going to the restrooms. No disrespect to drummers, its a tough, physical job, but the drum solo, not many are very interesting.
> I know this isn't VWL related but like to share anywho



Glad to know your opinion. Journey is coming to the Wharf in Orange Beach next month. I'm still contemplating getting DH tickets for Father's Day. I feel kinda guilty because Journey was my fav, so wonder if he'll think I just bought them so I could go!  Plus the Wharf is an outside venue and the concerts are rain or shine. Makes  me nervous to spend a good amount of money for tickets, and then risk that we may be sitting through a monsoon to use them. First world problems I know...


----------



## davish562

Hello everyone! I am buying resale into Boulder Ridge. Do you think for around $81 a point is a good deal? Can someone post some pictures of lobby of Boulder Ridge section? Thanks! Also if you could let me know what you think of resort grounds! Also, where is the new pool going relative to Boulder Ridge? And what does it look like? Thanks again guys!


----------



## ArielSRL

davish562 said:


> Hello everyone! I am buying resale into Boulder Ridge. Do you think for around $81 a point is a good deal? Can someone post some pictures of lobby of Boulder Ridge section? Thanks! Also if you could let me know what you think of resort grounds! Also, where is the new pool going relative to Boulder Ridge? And what does it look like? Thanks again guys!


I haven't done tons and tons of research on Boulder Ridge just yet but we are also looking into resale here. A smaller contract (around 100 or so points) and I saw one for $85 a point and thought that was good. So I would think $81 would very good. But I am sure the experts here will weigh in and they certainly know better than me.


----------



## davish562

ArielSRL said:


> I haven't done tons and tons of research on Boulder Ridge just yet but we are also looking into resale here. A smaller contract (around 100 or so points) and I saw one for $85 a point and thought that was good. So I would think $81 would very good. But I am sure the experts here will weigh in and they certainly know better than me.


I did some research and for the prices we are looking at, we would make a profit by selling the rest of our points that we don't use, (or don't use any points) to Dave's Vacataion Club to be rented that year for 14 per point. So yes does seem like a good deal!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ErinC said:


> Happy Birthday Kathy! Sorry I'm late to the party. My dad's favorite pie is strawberry rhubarb. My aunt in Indiana grew some rhubarb on their farm, so she would make homemade pies. Don't see too much rhubarb in south Alabama though. Hopefully you'll find what you are looking for up north.



Thanks Erin!  I enjoyed my Rhubarb pie a few hours ago!    Knew I'd find it in MN! 



bobbiwoz said:


> Kathy, would frozen rhubarb do?  I made strawberry rhubarb pie last week and had to use frozen rhubarb for the first time, and it fit the bill, perfectly!


  I had even looked for that Bobbi but no luck in the store for frozen either although I did not look at the store where we finally found the prepared pie.  Lucky me though as the a place I figured would have the pie in MN did - in fact I had a choice between Rhubarb pie and Rhubarb crisp - went with the pie though.  Best birthday pie ever!  

Now I'm just waiting for the line of storms to pass thru that produced a few tornados earlier in the evening!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

davish562 said:


> Hello everyone! I am buying resale into Boulder Ridge. Do you think for around $81 a point is a good deal? Can someone post some pictures of lobby of Boulder Ridge section? Thanks! Also if you could let me know what you think of resort grounds! Also, where is the new pool going relative to Boulder Ridge? And what does it look like? Thanks again guys!



Villas lobby:


----------



## ArielSRL

davish562 said:


> I did some research and for the prices we are looking at, we would make a profit by selling the rest of our points that we don't use, (or don't use any points) to Dave's Vacataion Club to be rented that year for 14 per point. So yes does seem like a good deal!


I didn't even think about that...something to consider if I can't get a small contract.


----------



## jimmytammy

davish562 said:


> Hello everyone! I am buying resale into Boulder Ridge. Do you think for around $81 a point is a good deal? Can someone post some pictures of lobby of Boulder Ridge section? Thanks! Also if you could let me know what you think of resort grounds! Also, where is the new pool going relative to Boulder Ridge? And what does it look like? Thanks again guys!



$81 a point sound good.  We purchased when Villas at WL 1st went on sale in 2001 for $72 per pt, and purchased a 2nd contract at $75 per pt.  Since that time we have added on twice at around $85 per pt.  VWL(Boulder Ridge) has held its value pretty well over the years.

I think its going to be tough to find anyone here who wont feel they love the resort groundsI for one love the place.  The ambiance of the place at night is probably my favorite time to be there.  The lanterns flicker, crickets chirp, the western themed music playing faintly in the background, these things and more always come to mind as I daydream about the place.  As a kid I loved playing cowboy so as an adult, it invokes memories for me.  Its a majestic place too.  When you walk in the lobby for the 1st time, you are in awe.  They have great trails that lead too Fort Wilderness where wildlife are spotted often.  The flowers that grow in front and around the main pool area, beautiful.  I could go on and on.  But others here have their own thoughts and Im sure will share as well.

The new pool is basically back in the same area where former pool was.  As you walk out back of lobby on Bay Lake side, you will bear slightly left and the pool is maybe 20 yards from that point.  From what I can tell, they made the pool bigger.  Another added feature which several of us ol timers really like so far is the new Geyser Point Bar and Grill.  Its a great place to grab a bite or your favorite libation and just hang out.  Even on a hot day, the breeze blowing through makes it comfortable.  

Bottom line, IMO, you can't go wrong buying here!  VWL has always been popular around Dec as Christmas approaches, and having that 11 month window to book here, a big plus.  Though anytime of the year is a nice stay here, Dec., well I am partial to the place to start with, but I think its the best place to be!


----------



## sleepydog25

davish562 said:


> Hello everyone! I am buying resale into Boulder Ridge. Do you think for around $81 a point is a good deal? Can someone post some pictures of lobby of Boulder Ridge section? Thanks! Also if you could let me know what you think of resort grounds! Also, where is the new pool going relative to Boulder Ridge? And what does it look like? Thanks again guys!


A "good deal" is often in the eye of the beholder, and so it is with any DVC purchase. All things being equal, $81 does sound good but that would further depend upon a couple of factors, primarily whether the contract is stripped or loaded. If the contract you're pursuing has no points available until 2018 or even 2019, then the $81 pp loses some of its appeal.  On the other hand, if it's loaded--points already available and plentiful--then the $81 price tag becomes a lot more attractive. Another factor to consider is that the VWL (aka BRV) contracts expire in 25 years, thus to some, it's not a good deal regardless of cost as you're only getting half the time of a typical contract.  In the end, if you love VWL and its ambiance, and you'll get full use of your points over the next 25 years, then $81 pp is fine.  

As much as I love my DVC home, I would urge a little caution if you've not actually spent much time at the Lodge. Even if the remaining years on the contract are limited, buying a DVC contract, resale or direct, is a long-term financial commitment. I would want to be absolutely sure that this particular property is the one that speaks to my heart more than any others whether it's a good deal or not.  That being said, as *JT* so lovingly details, there is much to love about the grounds of the Lodge--I've not found another resort so relaxing and so serene as my "home." Hopefully, the new construction won't detract from that too much. In closing,  to the Groupies!


----------



## davish562

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Villas lobby:


Thanks so much for the pictures of lobby! Does DVC have their own check in? Any dining near the DVC part? Thanks!


----------



## davish562

ArielSRL said:


> I didn't even think about that...something to consider if I can't get a small contract.


Here is the link to Dave's buying price from DVC holders. https://www.dvcrequest.com/dvc-members.asp It's good to know if you don't use up points, that you can make money on rest! Adds security.


----------



## davish562

jimmytammy said:


> $81 a point sound good.  We purchased when Villas at WL 1st went on sale in 2001 for $72 per pt, and purchased a 2nd contract at $75 per pt.  Since that time we have added on twice at around $85 per pt.  VWL(Boulder Ridge) has held its value pretty well over the years.
> 
> I think its going to be tough to find anyone here who wont feel they love the resort groundsI for one love the place.  The ambiance of the place at night is probably my favorite time to be there.  The lanterns flicker, crickets chirp, the western themed music playing faintly in the background, these things and more always come to mind as I daydream about the place.  As a kid I loved playing cowboy so as an adult, it invokes memories for me.  Its a majestic place too.  When you walk in the lobby for the 1st time, you are in awe.  They have great trails that lead too Fort Wilderness where wildlife are spotted often.  The flowers that grow in front and around the main pool area, beautiful.  I could go on and on.  But others here have their own thoughts and Im sure will share as well.
> 
> The new pool is basically back in the same area where former pool was.  As you walk out back of lobby on Bay Lake side, you will bear slightly left and the pool is maybe 20 yards from that point.  From what I can tell, they made the pool bigger.  Another added feature which several of us ol timers really like so far is the new Geyser Point Bar and Grill.  Its a great place to grab a bite or your favorite libation and just hang out.  Even on a hot day, the breeze blowing through makes it comfortable.
> 
> Bottom line, IMO, you can't go wrong buying here!  VWL has always been popular around Dec as Christmas approaches, and having that 11 month window to book here, a big plus.  Though anytime of the year is a nice stay here, Dec., well I am partial to the place to start with, but I think its the best place to be!


Thank you so much for that introduction! Around how busy would you say the pool areas get? Does the quick service get busy? Seems like a more relaxed resort, so that is a plus! Thanks!


----------



## davish562

sleepydog25 said:


> A "good deal" is often in the eye of the beholder, and so it is with any DVC purchase. All things being equal, $81 does sound good but that would further depend upon a couple of factors, primarily whether the contract is stripped or loaded. If the contract you're pursuing has no points available until 2018 or even 2019, then the $81 pp loses some of its appeal.  On the other hand, if it's loaded--points already available and plentiful--then the $81 price tag becomes a lot more attractive. Another factor to consider is that the VWL (aka BRV) contracts expire in 25 years, thus to some, it's not a good deal regardless of cost as you're only getting half the time of a typical contract.  In the end, if you love VWL and its ambiance, and you'll get full use of your points over the next 25 years, then $81 pp is fine.
> 
> As much as I love my DVC home, I would urge a little caution if you've not actually spent much time at the Lodge. Even if the remaining years on the contract are limited, buying a DVC contract, resale or direct, is a long-term financial commitment. I would want to be absolutely sure that this particular property is the one that speaks to my heart more than any others whether it's a good deal or not.  That being said, as *JT* so lovingly details, there is much to love about the grounds of the Lodge--I've not found another resort so relaxing and so serene as my "home." Hopefully, the new construction won't detract from that too much. In closing,  to the Groupies!


Thanks for the welcome! The VWL seem like an awesome place to stay! I'll be sure to ask you more questions when the time comes.


----------



## sleepydog25

davish562 said:


> Thanks so much for the pictures of lobby! Does DVC have their own check in? Any dining near the DVC part? Thanks!


All check ins take place in the main Lodge lobby--there is no alternate desk in the VWL lobby. Also, no dining there, either, as all the eateries are over in the main Lodge: Whispering Canyon Cafe, Artist Point, Territory Lounge, and once reopened, Roaring Fork.  Geyser Point, I suppose, could be considered closer to the VWL section once construction is finished on the new Copper Creek cabins and that area is once again open from the back entrance of the VWL lobby.



davish562 said:


> Thank you so much for that introduction! Around how busy would you say the pool areas get? Does the quick service get busy? Seems like a more relaxed resort, so that is a plus! Thanks!


In the past, the main pool area has gotten quite busy during the summer months, and I've no real reason to think that will change.  The old Hidden Springs pool (the pool associated with DVC) rarely got incredibly busy since it had no "wow" factor for kids (though my daughter loved the bubbles). With the new pool being substantially larger and, well, newer, I suspect it, too, will get quite busy during the warmer months. Many of us who have loved the tranquility of VWL are holding our breaths that the new pool, along with Geyser Point, won't mean a sharp increase in the amount of noise coming from that area. Roaring Fork was always busiest at meal times, and that won't change, but with the advent of Geyser Point, perhaps it won't be quite as busy, especially at lunch. From what I've heard, several people have said GP gets quite crowded at meal times, and having visited GP myself, I will say there isn't a whole lot of seating there.

Overall, WL is a quieter resort than most since it is in many ways smaller. The takeover of the south wing of the Lodge by Copper Creek is viewed by many as a sign that the resort will be a busier place since DVC occupancy rates there are expected to be higher than the general rate had been. A lot remains to be seen how things shake out, but I do believe you'll love the resort.


----------



## horselover

davish562 said:


> I did some research and for the prices we are looking at, we would make a profit by selling the rest of our points that we don't use, (or don't use any points) to Dave's Vacataion Club to be rented that year for 14 per point. So yes does seem like a good deal!





sleepydog25 said:


> As much as I love my DVC home, I would urge a little caution if you've not actually spent much time at the Lodge. Even if the remaining years on the contract are limited, buying a DVC contract, resale or direct, is a long-term financial commitment. I would want to be absolutely sure that this particular property is the one that speaks to my heart more than any others whether it's a good deal or not.  That being said, as *JT* so lovingly details, there is much to love about the grounds of the Lodge--I've not found another resort so relaxing and so serene as my "home." Hopefully, the new construction won't detract from that too much. In closing,  to the Groupies!



This!  @davish562 I highly recommend you take Sleepy's advice & at minimum visit the resort or better yet stay there before you make such an important financial decision.  Just because you like the look of a resort in photos does not mean you will like the resort as your home.  For example our first contract was at AKV.  Did the tour & fell in love with the rooms, but Kidani was not complete at the time.  We stayed there for the first time not long after it opened & didn't like it at all.  While the resort itself is lovely it was not what we were looking for for our perfect fit resort.  We sold that contract not long after.   VWL & BCV are my perfect fit resorts but I didn't discover that until I stayed there.   Make a weekend of it & go tour all the DVC resorts to make sure you will not have buyers remorse.  Good luck.

Hi groupie friends!


----------



## Dean Marino

A practical note, with reference....

See http://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads/dvc-property-taxes-to-rise.928040/#post-7754592

Regarding our property tax assessment....  if Humphrey is correct, and the VWL was legally "sold" to the developer?  This could trigger a complete re-assessment of property taxes.  One none of us asked for, and had no vote on.

WATCH your property tax assessments in the coming year - NONE OF US ASKED for any work to be done at the Lodge.  I, for one, will complain LOUDLY if the WDW standard business practice of temporary sales to a contractor results in a cost increase to ME.  Class action is not out of the question.

Let's see what happens - in the end?  "Not my Monkey, NOT my Circus".


----------



## horselover

How foolish of me.  I forgot to share my big travel news when I posted earlier.    I'm going to Australia in Oct!     I was invited by the tourism board to attend their annual agent meeting.  I'll be there app. 10 days I think.  I don't have the itinerary yet but I know I need to be in AU on 10/4.  I'll be attending workshops, meeting suppliers, touring the Barossa Valley visiting wineries & drinking wine, and visiting one of the wildlife sanctuaries that lets you hold a koala!    I love my job!     I think I'm most excited about holding a koala.  That's a bucket list item for me.  Super excited but it means postponing my F&W trip or not going at all.   I'll probably rent my BCV studio I have reserved for 10/4-10.  I have no doubt I can get top dollar for that coveted reservation.   I did book a back up trip for later in the month, but of course I couldn't get BCV.  Bummed about that.   Originally all I could get was SSR but yesterday a Poly studio popped up with my dates available so I switched.  I've waitlisted BCV & BWV but I have little hope either of those will come through.  PVB is not my favorite but I'll take it over SSR (sorry SSR lovers!).  PVB has the better location for my needs.

@sleepydog25 I'll PM you my new dates.

Lots of great travel to look forward to this year.  And yes we're still taking the return family trip to NZ this summer.  Good thing I've gotten over my fear of flying.  Another year with 4 super long haul flights, but I am blessed for sure.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dean Marino said:


> A practical note, with reference....
> 
> See http://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads/dvc-property-taxes-to-rise.928040/#post-7754592
> 
> Regarding our property tax assessment....  if Humphrey is correct, and the VWL was legally "sold" to the developer?  This could trigger a complete re-assessment of property taxes.  One none of us asked for, and had no vote on.
> 
> WATCH your property tax assessments in the coming year - NONE OF US ASKED for any work to be done at the Lodge.  I, for one, will complain LOUDLY if the WDW standard business practice of temporary sales to a contractor results in a cost increase to ME.  Class action is not out of the question.
> 
> Let's see what happens - in the end?  "Not my Monkey, NOT my Circus".



Dean I really have no idea where that speculation came from and find it about as unlikely of a rumor as could be.  Disney World is not going to sell a tiny piece of property to whomever was speculated - and the developer was DVD who leases the land.  Anyone else is just a contractor performing work.  We all have real estate deeds to units that do not expire until 2042 so they could not sell the VWL building itself.  

But it actually doesn't make a difference.  From all accounts the assessor has greatly increased property valuations across WDW theme parks and existing resorts - and many other properties in Orlando saw the same thing including the other theme parks.  They are all apparently filing lawsuits now over this.


----------



## jimmytammy

davish562 said:


> Thank you so much for that introduction! Around how busy would you say the pool areas get? Does the quick service get busy? Seems like a more relaxed resort, so that is a plus! Thanks!



The main pool IMO has always had a good draw of folks, but not to the point you can't find somewhere to camp out.  The former quiet pool nearest to the villas is a lot less crowded.  But the unknown is that may change with the new villas opening and a bigger influx of people.  But the new pool is larger than the former, so that will help.

Geyser Pt when we went there twice in May, middle of day, was not busy.  Granny and DiznyDad experienced crowds in early May.  So that may be a short in the dark.  Roaring Forks is hit or miss too.  After parks close, yes, it can get crowded.  Early AM, same.  But not unbearable.

Relaxing, yes!  We find VWL/WL to be the one resort amongst all DVC resorts is one we can just hang out, rainy days are great there.  OKW and Aulani evoke that for us too.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I saw a report that the fencing was being taken down around the quiet pool.  Opening must be close!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Seems to be a few comments on renting points that we may not be able to use and are past the date to bank them.  In looking into the liabilities of renting points, here are a few items to note:


You are ultimately responsible for damages to the facility when someone is using your points, but please read on . .
When going through a broker to rent points, the contract the renter signs usually has a liability clause included making such damages or additional charges the responsibility of the renter;
Additional charges would include such things as stolen items, broken items, etc. that are not covered by the points used. It would never be for additional room charges.
A credit card is always asked for at checking to provide the charge coverages for item #3 above and foods, gift, etc. that would be on their folio.
There is no easy way to find out, but the general consensus of brokers is that they have never experienced any big issues where the owner of the points was being held responsible for charges by Disney.
You are ultimately responsible for the use of the points; use a broker, read the contracts, follow up if necessary.
And watch those pesky relatives that look at you with sad eyes "_it must be nice to be able to go to Disney World all the time"_ . . . they may not understand that they just can't take the curtains or the bedding when they leave. 

I am not trying to dissuade anyone from renting out their points; just a reality check.


----------



## twinklebug

Dizny Dad said:


> ...And watch those pesky relatives that look at you with sad eyes "_it must be nice to be able to go to Disney World all the time"_ . . . they may not understand that they just can't take the curtains or the bedding when they leave.



Um... what?
I don't seem to have the issue of having too many points, ever. If I did I think I'd go through David's. My son rented through him without an issue and he's a heck of a nice guy who really knows the business.


----------



## TCRAIG

twinklebug said:


> Um... what?
> I don't seem to have the issue of having too many points, ever. But if I did I think I'd go through David's. My son rented through him without an issue and he's a heck of a nice guy who really knows the business.


I too have used David's - not so much because I had extra points - more because I needed the extra $$$ to help pay for our daughter's wedding and was willing to forgo one of my trips to WDW...they really are very professional and easy to work with.


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> Seems to be a few comments on renting points that we may not be able to use and are past the date to bank them.  In looking into the liabilities of renting points, here are a few items to note:
> 
> 
> You are ultimately responsible for damages to the facility when someone is using your points, but please read on . .
> When going through a broker to rent points, the contract the renter signs usually has a liability clause included making such damages or additional charges the responsibility of the renter;
> Additional charges would include such things as stolen items, broken items, etc. that are not covered by the points used. It would never be for additional room charges.
> A credit card is always asked for at checking to provide the charge coverages for item #3 above and foods, gift, etc. that would be on their folio.
> There is no easy way to find out, but the general consensus of brokers is that they have never experienced any big issues where the owner of the points was being held responsible for charges by Disney.
> You are ultimately responsible for the use of the points; use a broker, read the contracts, follow up if necessary.
> And watch those pesky relatives that look at you with sad eyes "_it must be nice to be able to go to Disney World all the time"_ . . . they may not understand that they just can't take the curtains or the bedding when they leave.
> 
> I am not trying to dissuade anyone from renting out their points; just a reality check.



All good points.  I've rented many times & never had any issues.  Never used a broker to do it for me.  I've always handled it myself.


----------



## DiznyDi

Julie, your trip sounds amazing!   I guess that means we're not going to have the opportunity of seeing you in the World in October.  Another time...

Have a great week-end Groupies!


----------



## jimmytammy

Julie, that sounds like a great trip coming in Oct.  You don't need any bag handlers by chance, do you?


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Julie, that sounds like a great trip coming in Oct.  You don't need any bag handlers by chance, do you?



I might but I can guarantee you will not be able to tear yourself away from your beautiful new grandbaby!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> All good points.  I've rented many times & never had any issues.  Never used a broker to do it for me.  I've always handled it myself.



I have not rented often, too busy using the points , but when I have I've just posted an ad and it's been super easy.  I also just enjoy working with the renters - would seem a little sad not to.


----------



## rkstocke5609

jimmytammy said:


> Julie, that sounds like a great trip coming in Oct.  You don't need any bag handlers by chance, do you?


I would make myself available also.  It sounds like an awesome trip.  Sooo jealous


----------



## sleepydog25

My lovely wife just sent this shot to me, and it came from another site, so I've edited it to show only the important stuff. . .it appears as though *Billy Bob Bison* is back!!


----------



## twinklebug

Yes! One of several to be returned. Where are they putting it? I don't recognize this as being the front of the resort.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> My lovely wife just sent this shot to me, and it came from another site, so I've edited it to show only the important stuff. . .it appears as though *Billy Bob Bison* is back!!



Hello Mr Bison!  We thought you had gone the way of extinction!   Looks like you are getting a new home.   Now please call in the geese for a landing!


----------



## wildernessDad

sleepydog25 said:


> My lovely wife just sent this shot to me, and it came from another site, so I've edited it to show only the important stuff. . .it appears as though *Billy Bob Bison* is back!!


I was just going to report this.  I need to go check it out!


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> My lovely wife just sent this shot to me, and it came from another site, so I've edited it to show only the important stuff. . .it appears as though *Billy Bob Bison* is back!!



OMG!  YES!!!!   You just made my day!  So happy to see this.  I hope the geese come back too.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Yes! One of several to be returned. Where are they putting it? I don't recognize this as being the front of the resort.



I believe that is back at the end of the South wing of the main building.  Across the walkway from Geyser pt and right at the walkway leading to the new Rock pool.


----------



## ArielSRL

sleepydog25 said:


> My lovely wife just sent this shot to me, and it came from another site, so I've edited it to show only the important stuff. . .it appears as though *Billy Bob Bison* is back!!


Sad I missed all this stuff. We left Sunday and everything started happening right after we left!


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I believe that is back at the end of the South wing of the main building.  Across the walkway from Geyser pt and right at the walkway leading to the new Rock pool.


Yep, that's what I thought, too, when *Luv* first showed me.  To the left of the worker walking away from the picture, it appears to be part of the wall poking through the landscaping. Certainly, that's VWL in the background to the left, as well.  I'm so happy to see him back!  Now, where are the geese?!


----------



## wildernessDad

Here's another photo from that other site.


----------



## horselover

wildernessDad said:


> View attachment 244786 Here's another photo from that other site.


----------



## sleepydog25

wildernessDad said:


> View attachment 244786 Here's another photo from that other site.


And the baby.


----------



## Granny

*Oh this is awesome news!  And an excellent location since we tend to walk past that area much more than the entrance drive of WL.  *

​*Thanks for posting!!!*

​


----------



## ElizabethCB

Hi, everybody!

I'm so excited to report that we are taking our first ever trip as DVC owners in January , and that we are staying at Copper Creek. We own at Boulder Ridge but are taking my sister and her family with us....so we needed a 3br. Can't wait to see it!

I think there is only 1 3br that can be booked with points right now.  Immediately after booking, availability disappeared for our stay. We are staying in a cabin for the first 2 nights and waitlisted fir the 3br; honestly, even though the sleeping arrangements aren't ideal for us in the cabin, I'm happy to give it a try for the hot tub and the location.

Can't wait to get back to WL! I knew you all would understand.


----------



## bobbiwoz

We have 2 nights in a cabin in December, I intend to stay put in it!


----------



## horselover

bobbiwoz said:


> We have 2 nights in a cabin in December, I intend to stay put in it!



I would too!  How was your cruise?


----------



## bobbiwoz

horselover said:


> I would too!  How was your cruise?


It was fabulous!  Seas were calm, and ports interesting.  A nice extra were our tablemates!  We had arranged to be with a friend, Karen, whom I had met on last year's Member Cruise.  She traveled with a friend, Kathy.  There was a delightful couple from Scotland and a twosome from Atlanta.  We were a good mix of folks,  and everyone added to the conversations.  

Then we stopped in Iceland for 2 nights on the way home.  Iceland has spectacular sights!

Since we have been home, our Houston family has visited us for 8 nights.  What wonderful times Tom and I have had!  Thank you for asking.

We are thinking about a Westbound Trans Atlantic cruise in 2019.  Is anyone here interested?  Groupies on the Atlantic!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bobbiwoz said:


> It was fabulous!  Seas were calm, and ports interesting.  A nice extra were our tablemates!  We had arranged to be with a friend, Karen, whom I had met on last year's Member Cruise.  She traveled with a friend, Kathy.  There was a delightful couple from Scotland and a twosome from Atlanta.  We were a good mix of folks,  and everyone added to the conversations.
> 
> Then we stopped in Iceland for 2 nights on the way home.  Iceland has spectacular sights!
> 
> Since we have been home, our Houston family has visited us for 8 nights.  What wonderful times Tom and I have had!  Thank you for asking.
> 
> We are thinking about a Westbound Trans Atlantic cruise in 2019.  Is anyone here interested?  Groupies on the Atlantic!



I have always wanted to do a Trans Atlantic!  Don't know if it could get on the books for 2019 though but that would be fun.  Glad to hear you had a great trip with friends and such a nice visit with family later.


----------



## bobbiwoz

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I have always wanted to do a Trans Atlantic!  Don't know if it could get on the books for 2019 though but that would be fun.  Glad to hear you had a great trip with friends and such a nice visit with family later.



Thank you.  I hope you get to go, if not then, later!


----------



## sleepydog25

ElizabethCB said:


> Hi, everybody!
> 
> I'm so excited to report that we are taking our first ever trip as DVC owners in January , and that we are staying at Copper Creek. We own at Boulder Ridge but are taking my sister and her family with us....so we needed a 3br. Can't wait to see it!
> 
> I think there is only 1 3br that can be booked with points right now.  Immediately after booking, availability disappeared for our stay. We are staying in a cabin for the first 2 nights and waitlisted fir the 3br; honestly, even though the sleeping arrangements aren't ideal for us in the cabin, I'm happy to give it a try for the hot tub and the location.
> 
> Can't wait to get back to WL! I knew you all would understand.


Wow, that should be a great experience! Did you wind up buying more points? What a wonderful trip that should be with such an extended family. Of course, we expect plenty of pictures and a report back to the Groupies after!  And, yes, you're correct, we do understand when you say, "Can't wait to get back to WL!"


----------



## jimmytammy

Great to see Mr Bison back and in such a wonderful spot too!  



bobbiwoz said:


> It was fabulous!  Seas were calm, and ports interesting.  A nice extra were our tablemates!  We had arranged to be with a friend, Karen, whom I had met on last year's Member Cruise.  She traveled with a friend, Kathy.  There was a delightful couple from Scotland and a twosome from Atlanta.  We were a good mix of folks,  and everyone added to the conversations.
> 
> Then we stopped in Iceland for 2 nights on the way home.  Iceland has spectacular sights!
> 
> Since we have been home, our Houston family has visited us for 8 nights.  What wonderful times Tom and I have had!  Thank you for asking.
> 
> We are thinking about a Westbound Trans Atlantic cruise in 2019.  Is anyone here interested?  Groupies on the Atlantic![/QUOT
> 
> What were your ports of call?
> 
> 
> 
> ElizabethCB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, everybody!
> 
> I'm so excited to report that we are taking our first ever trip as DVC owners in January , and that we are staying at Copper Creek. We own at Boulder Ridge but are taking my sister and her family with us....so we needed a 3br. Can't wait to see it!
> 
> I think there is only 1 3br that can be booked with points right now.  Immediately after booking, availability disappeared for our stay. We are staying in a cabin for the first 2 nights and waitlisted fir the 3br; honestly, even though the sleeping arrangements aren't ideal for us in the cabin, I'm happy to give it a try for the hot tub and the location.
> 
> Can't wait to get back to WL! I knew you all would understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on landing that GV!  And on your soon to be 1st stay as members!  Will be interested in hearing your thoughts on the GV as we are hoping to land one somewhere in a couple years
Click to expand...


----------



## bobbiwoz

Ports of call on our Transatlantic, San Miguel in the Azores, Portland and Dover England, Amsterdam and Copenhagen.  Copenhagen was an overnight, so tour and back on ship for farewell dinner and events.

Iceland Air encourages you to spend a night or two, three in Iceland by having pretty good fares for returning to states.  Scenery there is unlike other places on earth.

The next time we do a TA, we want to go toward the west, and have some 25 hour days, instead of the 23 hour days and see how our bodies adjust to them.


----------



## bobbiwoz

When a cruise ship goes to a port for the first time, the port honors it with water salutes.  This was the case in Portland and Amsterdam.  This was Amsterdam.


----------



## horselover

bobbiwoz said:


> It was fabulous!  Seas were calm, and ports interesting.  A nice extra were our tablemates!  We had arranged to be with a friend, Karen, whom I had met on last year's Member Cruise.  She traveled with a friend, Kathy.  There was a delightful couple from Scotland and a twosome from Atlanta.  We were a good mix of folks,  and everyone added to the conversations.
> 
> Then we stopped in Iceland for 2 nights on the way home.  Iceland has spectacular sights!
> 
> Since we have been home, our Houston family has visited us for 8 nights.  What wonderful times Tom and I have had!  Thank you for asking.
> 
> We are thinking about a Westbound Trans Atlantic cruise in 2019.  Is anyone here interested?  Groupies on the Atlantic!



That's a possibility.  Come 2019 we are empty nesters & a TA cruise is high on my list.

Would love to see some Iceland pictures!  Glad you had a nice time.  It sounds like it was a wonderful experience.

Happy Saturday groupie friends!


----------



## bobbiwoz

It was foggy and rainy for much of our day in Iceland.....someone wondered why Iceland was so green, well, the rain is the reason.  Pictures do not do justice.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Two   more from Iceland.


----------



## bobbiwoz

These are pictures taken on May 30 as we flew over Greenland.


----------



## horselover

Thanks for sharing Bobbi!  I love that waterfall shot.


----------



## Granny

ElizabethCB said:


> Hi, everybody!
> 
> I'm so excited to report that we are taking our first ever trip as DVC owners in January , and that we are staying at Copper Creek. We own at Boulder Ridge but are taking my sister and her family with us....so we needed a 3br. Can't wait to see it!
> 
> I think there is only 1 3br that can be booked with points right now.  Immediately after booking, availability disappeared for our stay. We are staying in a cabin for the first 2 nights and waitlisted fir the 3br; honestly, even though the sleeping arrangements aren't ideal for us in the cabin, I'm happy to give it a try for the hot tub and the location.
> 
> Can't wait to get back to WL! I knew you all would understand.



*Elizabeth*...welcome to the Groupies thread, and WELCOME HOME for your new DVC purchase...very exciting!! 

Cabin and/or Grand Villa accommodations for your first DVC trip?  You will be spoiled!  And if you end up in a cabin, it looks like there is plenty of room for an air mattress or two if that helps with the sleeping set up.  Very nice of you to invite your sister and family for your first DVC trip.  You'll have an amazing time I'm sure!


----------



## Granny

*Julie and Bobbi*...our very own world travelers!  We love your stories and photos from your trips and thanks for letting us travel vicariously with you on your globe trotting trips and cruises!   And of course we always enjoy the pictures!


----------



## jimmytammy

Bobbi
Love the pictures!  We saw the cruise ship in Dover when we were there visiting and felt so excited to have a piece of home nearby


----------



## DVC Jen

wildernessDad said:


> View attachment 244786 Here's another photo from that other site.



Now they need to bring the geese back!


----------



## ElizabethCB

sleepydog25 said:


> Wow, that should be a great experience! Did you wind up buying more points? What a wonderful trip that should be with such an extended family. Of course, we expect plenty of pictures and a report back to the Groupies after!  And, yes, you're correct, we do understand when you say, "Can't wait to get back to WL!"


I am really excited!  

We bought a resale contract that had 50 points from 2015, and then the full 150 from 2016 and 2017. I rented the 50 2015 points through David's because we couldn't make anything work to use them by the end of July. They rented immediately and I used that money towards a transfer from another member of 150 VB points...so even though this trip will cost us 500 points, we are only having to borrow 50 from our 2018 points.  

Pictures galore for sure!


----------



## ElizabethCB

bobbiwoz said:


> Two View attachment 244921 View attachment 244922 more from Iceland.


I would absolutely LOVE to get to Iceland at some point!  Everyone I know who has gone gives rave reviews. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## ElizabethCB

Granny said:


> *Elizabeth*...welcome to the Groupies thread, and WELCOME HOME for your new DVC purchase...very exciting!!
> 
> Cabin and/or Grand Villa accommodations for your first DVC trip?  You will be spoiled!  And if you end up in a cabin, it looks like there is plenty of room for an air mattress or two if that helps with the sleeping set up.  Very nice of you to invite your sister and family for your first DVC trip.  You'll have an amazing time I'm sure!


Thanks!  And I know...spoiled for sure. My sister and her family have never been to WDW...I am hoping we hook them in, they become members too, and then we vacation together with our kids from here on out! (We have an 11 and 6 year old, and theirs are 4 and 6.)


----------



## Roxyfire

Hello all! We're returning in October with our first DVC studio stay, 2 nights at VWL. We really enjoyed our stay in the regular lodge, the settings and amenities were fantastic. Even though we own at Bay Lake, I'm looking forward to staying here once again!


----------



## vwlfan

Over / under bets on whether new pool will open before 6/17?


----------



## horselover

vwlfan said:


> Over / under bets on whether new pool will open before 6/17?



That's today.  Didn't open as far as I know. Did you mean today or was 6/17 a typo?


----------



## vwlfan

horselover said:


> That's today.  Didn't open as far as I know. Did you mean today or was 6/17 a typo?


You're right! I meant 7/17. Thanks.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

vwlfan said:


> Over / under bets on whether new pool will open before 6/17?



I have no doubt it will be.  I'd bet it will be open by the 4th actually.


----------



## vwlfan

And I so hope you are right!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies RoxyFire!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Got a great feeling that the pool will be open way before the planned date


----------



## vwlfan

jimmytammy said:


> Got a great feeling that the pool will be open way before the planned date



Hope so. We are going 7/7-7/14. If it's not, we'll "make do" with main pool.

My wife owned stock in the old quiet pool. She will miss it more than I will.

I just want to get there!


----------



## momtwoboys

299 days...


----------



## Granny

I'll agree with those who believe the pool will open before 7/17.  In May, multiple CM's indicated that July 4 was the target date to open both the pool and Roaring Fork.  Have a great trip!


----------



## Granny

Roxyfire said:


> Hello all! We're returning in October with our first DVC studio stay, 2 nights at VWL. We really enjoyed our stay in the regular lodge, the settings and amenities were fantastic. Even though we own at Bay Lake, I'm looking forward to staying here once again!



*Roxy*...you sure know how to get on the good side of the Groupies!      I'm sure you'll have another great stay in October at our beloved VWL.


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Father's Day to all the great groupie dads. * I'm missing my dad today, but was blessed to have him on this earth as long as we did.


----------



## sleepydog25

Welcome, *Roxy*! And welcome back, *vwlfan*! 

It struck me that Luv and I will be in the World on the 4th, and though we aren't staying at VWL (it was a last-minuteish trip so all that was available was SSR), we do plan to go over to go over a day or so after the 4th..  We'll let you know if they've opened up the new pool and RF.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bobbiwoz said:


> Ports of call on our Transatlantic, San Miguel in the Azores, Portland and Dover England, Amsterdam and Copenhagen.  Copenhagen was an overnight, so tour and back on ship for farewell dinner and events.
> 
> Iceland Air encourages you to spend a night or two, three in Iceland by having pretty good fares for returning to states.  Scenery there is unlike other places on earth.
> 
> The next time we do a TA, we want to go toward the west, and have some 25 hour days, instead of the 23 hour days and see how our bodies adjust to them.



Iceland is towards the top of the list of places I want to see.  Also to head towards the opposite side end of the world for a cruise to Antarctica.


----------



## DVC Jen

sleepydog25 said:


> Welcome, *Roxy*! And welcome back, *vwlfan*!
> 
> It struck me that Luv and I will be in the World on the 4th, and though we aren't staying at VWL (it was a last-minuteish trip so all that was available was SSR), we do plan to go over to go over a day or so after the 4th..  We'll let you know if they've opened up the new pool and RF.



we check in on the 3rd.  I will keep everyone updated (as long as I am not having so much fun I forget   )


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Fathers Day to some very wonderful groupie Dads!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Granny

twokats said:


> Guess everybody has started celebrating their weekend early!!!
> We have been having storms today and very likely will have them most of the weekend.
> I had a sewing class in Mesquite today and barely got out of there before a major storm with huge hail hit about 2 blocks from where I was.  The clouds were very dark and angry looking.
> 
> Di and Cindy, we made a really cute cover for a composition notebook. When I totally get it finished, I will try to message y'all a pic of it!!!


Kathy, would love to see it when you get it finished.  Hope you enjoyed your sewing class.


----------



## horselover

HAPPY FATHER'S DAY GROUPIE DADS!


----------



## Granny

*And to all Groupie Dads, Grandfathers, Uncles and those who mentor and nurture the youth of the world....*


 






And a reminder that EVERY man can be a good father...


----------



## jade1

Love the Bison return.

*Any recent pool pics? *

Just can't bring myself to visit in the summer.


----------



## Granny

jade1 said:


> Love the Bison return.
> 
> *Any recent pool pics? *
> 
> Just can't bring myself to visit in the summer.




*Jade*...I have to agree, one of the best parts of being empty-nested is our vacation time is very flexible.  Which means no trips in the June through August time frame after 12 straight years of that!!


----------



## jade1

Granny said:


> *Jade*...I have to agree, one of the best parts of being empty-nested is our vacation time is very flexible.  Which means no trips in the June through August time frame after 12 straight years of that!!



I know, so wide open on available times to go. 

We have been going much more as well, just not summer (amazing here anyway in summer).

DVC (and its additions/improvements like *GEYSER POINT)*, DVC AP, and FP+ have made such a positive impact on our trips there. Just can't beat it. Honorable mention to ME and G Grocer.

Now toss in all the lands being created and dining added to D Springs-geez.


----------



## Granny

jade1 said:


> I know, so wide open on available times to go.
> 
> We have been going much more as well, just not summer (amazing here anyway in summer).
> 
> DVC (and its additions/improvements like *GEYSER POINT)*, DVC AP, and FP+ have made such a positive impact on our trips there. Just can't beat it. Honorable mention to ME and G Grocer.
> 
> Now toss in all the lands being created and dining added to D Springs-geez.




Jade...those are great points.  You can also toss in the DVC Member lounge this year...I have to think that is HUGE for members visiting EPCOT during the hot summer months.  

And I'll give an honorable mention to Owners Lockers...they've also helped out trips be more enjoyable.  Not only because we don't have to haul as much stuff on the airplane, but mostly because it is full of things that we tended to forget to bring some times.  

Overall, we have found our trips to be getting better though I'm glad that when we went with our children, the parks weren't as torn up as they are now.  If our first trip had included the construction around resorts and the parks that we currently see, I'm not sure we would have bought DVC.   Specifically, I'm thinking of DHS being half a park for several years and DAK shuttering part of the park.  Fantasyland took a while too but at least that's up and running (and so much better than it was!).   Hard to say, but I think our timing for our DVC purchase worked out well for us.


----------



## DiznyDi

I had a few pages to get caught up on this morning.

Boy am I glad to see our bison back!  While I will miss seeing them waiting on the Magical Express for our return trip to the airport, this is a great location and one that will allow all those warm fuzzy feelings these beasts conjure up to surface throughout the duration of our stays.  Yes, I would say this was worth waiting for.

Bobbi - your trip looks fabulous! Thanks so much for the photos.

Welcome to our new Groupies!


----------



## Dizny Dad

The Bison . . (I thought they were buffalo) . . .oh well, DiznyDi is right; glad they are back.  Now we can easily tell the new Lodge Lovers from the old; old guys will remember when they welcomed the ME bus and said a final farewell.  I wonder where they will tuck the geese?  Honk.


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> The Bison . . (I thought they were buffalo) . . .oh well, DiznyDi is right; glad they are back.  Now we can easily tell the new Lodge Lovers from the old; old guys will remember when they welcomed the ME bus and said a final farewell.  I wonder where they will tuck the geese?  Honk.


Technically, America doesn't have buffaloes--we have bison. The buffalo species are indigenous to Asia (water buffalo) and Africa (Cape buffalo). What we have are bison (_Bison bison)_ which are related to European bison (_Bison bonasus)_ and are bovids like the buffalo and cows. However, when we sing "where the buffalo roam," we're actually incorrect, though that does sound a mite better than "where the bison roam." Now, back to your regularly scheduled programming.*


*That's what you get when a bored secretary is taking a break with his morning joe. . .


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Technically, America doesn't have buffaloes--we have bison. The buffalo species are indigenous to Asia (water buffalo) and Africa (Cape buffalo). What we have are bison (_Bison bison)_ which are related to European bison (_Bison bonasus)_ and are bovids like the buffalo and cows. However, when we sing "where the buffalo roam," we're actually incorrect, though that does sound a mite better than "where the bison roam." Now, back to your regularly scheduled programming.*



Wow, this gave me a flashback to 4th grade geography!  

Except you are much more interesting than my old teacher.  Thanks for keeping us informed and educated about all things critical to Wilderness Lodge!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Wow, this gave me a flashback to 4th grade geography!
> 
> Except you are much more interesting than my old teacher.  Thanks for keeping us informed and educated about all things critical to Wilderness Lodge!


To be honest, *Granny's* comment piqued my interest, so I just had to look it up to refresh my memory. I thought there was a difference but couldn't remember what exactly. I was originally going to teach before my foray into the Air Force (and did actually teach at USAFA for three years); I taught as a substitute for four years prior to this position where I would always intone, "I'm the best sub you will ever have."


----------



## DVC Jen

sleepydog25 said:


> Technically, America doesn't have buffaloes--we have bison. The buffalo species are indigenous to Asia (water buffalo) and Africa (Cape buffalo). What we have are bison (_Bison bison)_ which are related to European bison (_Bison bonasus)_ and are bovids like the buffalo and cows. However, when we sing "where the buffalo roam," we're actually incorrect, though that does sound a mite better than "where the bison roam." Now, back to your regularly scheduled programming.*
> 
> 
> *That's what you get when a bored secretary is taking a break with his morning joe. . .




We could just refer to them as Tatanka.


----------



## twokats

sleepydog25 said:


> Technically, America doesn't have buffaloes--we have bison. The buffalo species are indigenous to Asia (water buffalo) and Africa (Cape buffalo). What we have are bison (_Bison bison)_ which are related to European bison (_Bison bonasus)_ and are bovids like the buffalo and cows. However, when we sing "where the buffalo roam," we're actually incorrect, though that does sound a mite better than "where the bison roam." Now, back to your regularly scheduled programming.*
> 
> 
> *That's what you get when a bored secretary is taking a break with his morning joe. . .



Sleepy, I love your little disclaimer!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Have a wonderful day tomorrow*
*@DiznyDi and @Dizny Dad *
We need a few more candles on that dessert though!


​


----------



## twokats

Di and Dad:  Hope the day is magical and that the magic continues for many more years!!!


----------



## Granny

*DDad and Di....
*
*  *​


----------



## rkstocke5609

DVC Jen said:


> We could just refer to them as Tatanka.



This qualifies as the response of the week!  I love it!  Tatanka it is, I second the motion.

It's a very busy Summer groupies, but I  catch up when I can.  I am eagerly awaiting pictures of an open "rock" (love it) pool.

One day, I will learn how to post a picture now that I bought this iPhone SE it may allow for an expansion of my abilities.  

Anyways, I'm a little unplugged from Disney at the moment as we spend weekends on the shore of Lake Superior.  I am thankful for all of you keeping me up to speed on all the important stuff!


----------



## sleepydog25

*DiznyDi and DiznyDad:  Have a magical anniversary 
filled with laughter and love!  
Best wishes from Luv and me! 
*​


----------



## Granny

rkstocke5609 said:


> This qualifies as the response of the week!  I love it!  Tatanka it is, I second the motion.
> 
> It's a very busy Summer groupies, but I  catch up when I can.  I am eagerly awaiting pictures of an open "rock" (love it) pool.
> 
> One day, I will learn how to post a picture now that I bought this iPhone SE it may allow for an expansion of my abilities.
> 
> Anyways, I'm a little unplugged from Disney at the moment as we spend weekends on the shore of Lake Superior.  I am thankful for all of you keeping me up to speed on all the important stuff!




*Ron*...very nice of you to drop by.  We all know how life can get in the way of important stuff like the DIS Boards, and we always are happy to see both new and familiar faces around here.  I'm afraid I'm not the techie to help you out with the photo posting thing.  I still download my photos onto a PC and then edit them for size before uploading to this site.  Very laborious but it gets the job done.  

Weekends on the shore of Lake Superior sounds fun (and a little cooler than St. Louis).  Hope all is well!


----------



## jimmytammy

DVC Jen said:


> We could just refer to them as Tatanka.



Jen, that reminds me of "Dances With Wolves" as the Native Americans say Tatanka often in the movie, which reminds me of some songs from the movie that play in the lobby and surrounding grounds of our beloved Lodgewhich then leads me back to one of the songs which is titled "The Buffalo Hunt"
I sure am glad our Tatanka is back in there rightful "home" where they belong!

Ron, great to see you here, we understand life has a way of getting in the way of other things, but you are still here, thats what matters to us groupies.


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> To be honest, *Granny's* comment piqued my interest, so I just had to look it up to refresh my memory. I thought there was a difference but couldn't remember what exactly. I was originally going to teach before my foray into the Air Force (and did actually teach at USAFA for three years); I taught as a substitute for four years prior to this position where I would always intone, "I'm the best sub you will ever have."



SubstituteSly, has a nice ring too it
I could see you being a good teacher, and you would be that cool teacher that takes things deeper, making it more interesting than just what the textbooks say


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary DiznyDad and DiznyDi!!!!
I feel my life has been all the more richly blessed by knowing you folks.  You are one of the nicest, sweetest couples I have had the pleasure of knowing!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

sleepydog25 said:


> Technically, America doesn't have buffaloes--we have bison. The buffalo species are indigenous to Asia (water buffalo) and Africa (Cape buffalo). What we have are bison (_Bison bison)_ which are related to European bison (_Bison bonasus)_ and are bovids like the buffalo and cows. However, when we sing "where the buffalo roam," we're actually incorrect, though that does sound a mite better than "where the bison roam." . . . .



Thanks Sleepy . . . but please don't tell me we don't have Deer or Antelope either.  I need to hold onto something . . .so much has been taken away, with the construction and all . . .


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> SubstituteSly, has a nice ring too it
> I could see you being a good teacher, and you would be that cool teacher that takes things deeper, making it more interesting than just what the textbooks say


Funny you mention that, *JT*.  I  once filled in two days for a high school history teacher. He was nearing retirement, and through the years he had developed a near daily routine of showing videos to his students while having them write down notes on pieces of paper where the teacher had highlighted things from the tape.  And when I say tape, I mean he showed VHS tapes, many of them black and white.  They were o-o-o-l-d. The first day I took over, the era being covered was the Vietnam conflict including the issues being raised back home. I kept stopping the tape and explaining the military actions (good and bad), as well as delving at length into the growing unrest back in the U.S. For example, the VHS tape spent about 15 seconds on the Kent State shooting--I stopped the tape and spent 10 minutes talking about the events leading up to it, the actual shooting, and the aftermath (how that one moment galvanized the anti-war movement). After the class, I had students coming up to me telling me that the teacher NEVER stopped the tape to talk, that they had found the class that day to be informative and interesting. One student, in particular (he now plays football for App. State), talked to my daughter_ who was two grades behind him _how cool the class was. When he comes back to football games here (his little brother is a starter), he still finds me and shakes my hand.

All that to say, education should be more than rote information, day in and day out. Sometimes, such methods can't be helped (not much you can do to make exciting the task of memorizing your multiplication table), but they shouldn't be a crutch. My daughter disliked history since most of her teachers had been fairly dry and uninteresting. This past year, she took AP history and the teacher was superb--guess what?  She loved it! Well, I've digressed into a non-Disney topic, so I apologize.  

To that end, do you realize it's only a 35-hour drive from my house to Disneyland?  I'd just about rather do that than fly. . .


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> Thanks Sleepy . . . but please don't tell me we don't have Deer or Antelope either.  I need to hold onto something . . .so much has been taken away, with the construction and all . . .


Ummm, well, just don't do any googling on antelope in the U.S.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Hey, Thanks to all for the Best Wishes for DiznyDi's and my Anniversary.  42 years! (yes, we were children when we were married . . . we thought we were adults, but looking back . . .).  Thanks to Kat4Disney, TwoKats, Granny (and Mrs. Granny), Sleepy & JimmyTammy.  I was lucky to marry my High School Sweetheart.  And I am lucky that she has put up with me for so many years with never a complaint, squeak, or tear.  Thank you Dear.  Let's go to Disney World!


----------



## TCRAIG

Dizny Dad said:


> Hey, Thanks to all for the Best Wishes for DiznyDi's and my Anniversary.  42 years! (yes, we were children when we were married . . . we thought we were adults, but looking back . . .).  Thanks to Kat4Disney, TwoKats, Granny (and Mrs. Granny), Sleepy & JimmyTammy.  I was lucky to marry my High School Sweetheart.  And I am lucky that she has put up with me for so many years with never a complaint, squeak, or tear.  Thank you Dear.  Let's go to Disney World!


Blessings to you both - Happy Anniversay!!


----------



## horselover

Happy Anniversary Di & Rich!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Funny you mention that, *JT*.  I  once filled in two days for a high school history teacher. He was nearing retirement, and through the years he had developed a near daily routine of showing videos to his students while having them write down notes on pieces of paper where the teacher had highlighted things from the tape.  And when I say tape, I mean he showed VHS tapes, many of them black and white.  They were o-o-o-l-d. The first day I took over, the era being covered was the Vietnam conflict including the issues being raised back home. I kept stopping the tape and explaining the military actions (good and bad), as well as delving at length into the growing unrest back in the U.S. For example, the VHS tape spent about 15 seconds on the Kent State shooting--I stopped the tape and spent 10 minutes talking about the events leading up to it, the actual shooting, and the aftermath (how that one moment galvanized the anti-war movement). After the class, I had students coming up to me telling me that the teacher NEVER stopped the tape to talk, that they had found the class that day to be informative and interesting. One student, in particular (he now plays football for App. State), talked to my daughter_ who was two grades behind him _how cool the class was. When he comes back to football games here (his little brother is a starter), he still finds me and shakes my hand.
> 
> All that to say, education should be more than rote information, day in and day out. Sometimes, such methods can't be helped (not much you can do to make exciting the task of memorizing your multiplication table), but they shouldn't be a crutch. My daughter disliked history since most of her teachers had been fairly dry and uninteresting. This past year, she took AP history and the teacher was superb--guess what?  She loved it! Well, I've digressed into a non-Disney topic, so I apologize.
> 
> To that end, do you realize it's only a 35-hour drive from my house to Disneyland?  I'd just about rather do that than fly. . .



So you are one of those teaching type substitutes eh Sleepy?!  

Memories of my schools substitute teachers still come up now and then in conversation.  We had a lovely lady who had jet black hair until the day she died at 100.  She knew everyone of us since we were born but still called every one 'Dear.'  We pretty much just had a study hall when she subbed and that could be for any subject.  English tended to be the weak point in our school - teachers seemed to change most every year or two.  But we would sometimes get a sub that had taught there years earlier.  We followed lessons on those days and might be the only time I thought I learned something about sentence structure.   Then there was the sub who knew someone that was a professional wrestler.  He showed up a couple of times when our local subs weren't available and brought signed pictures with him of his acquaintance.  Ah, substitute teachers and the memories you create!


----------



## DVC Jen

jimmytammy said:


> Jen, that reminds me of "Dances With Wolves" as the Native Americans say Tatanka often in the movie, which reminds me of some songs from the movie that play in the lobby and surrounding grounds of our beloved Lodgewhich then leads me back to one of the songs which is titled "The Buffalo Hunt"
> I sure am glad our Tatanka is back in there rightful "home" where they belong!
> 
> Ron, great to see you here, we understand life has a way of getting in the way of other things, but you are still here, thats what matters to us groupies.




That is where I got it from.  LOVED that movie. - and the music.


----------



## DVC Jen

Dizny Dad said:


> Hey, Thanks to all for the Best Wishes for DiznyDi's and my Anniversary.  42 years! (yes, we were children when we were married . . . we thought we were adults, but looking back . . .).  Thanks to Kat4Disney, TwoKats, Granny (and Mrs. Granny), Sleepy & JimmyTammy.  I was lucky to marry my High School Sweetheart.  And I am lucky that she has put up with me for so many years with never a complaint, squeak, or tear.  Thank you Dear.  Let's go to Disney World!


 

WOW 42 years...  that is wonderful.  We celebrated our 30th this past December at WDW.  Hoping we are lucky and blessed enough to reach 42 (and more) as well.  Happy Anniversary and Congratulations!


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> So you are one of those teaching type substitutes eh Sleepy?!


 Yes! I'd occasionally bring AF memorabilia or tell "war stories," though mine were all humorous. I'd sometimes teach a class how to salute. But, we always did work. In 5th grade English, the teacher usually had just workbook stuff that meant nothing to the kids, most of whom could barely write a five-word sentence. I'd switch gears and we'd do prepositions and what those were and why we needed them. Make them laugh but instruct at the same time.  And, I usually called the kids "Mr" or "Miss."  Still do in my office role: 
"Why do you need to use the phone, Miss Mayhew?
_To call home._ 
"I assumed as much. Why exactly must you call?"
_To call my parent._
"Because?"
_I need them to bring my permission form for the trip._
"And how do we properly ask for things, Miss Mayhew?"
_May I please use the phone to call home to get my permission slip?_
"Much better, Miss Mayhew. Yes, you may."

That sort of thing. . .


----------



## Dizny Dad

Thanks Tricia and Thanks Julie. Of all the places one can go on the internet, this thread is the most relaxing and fun.


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Anniversary DI & DAD!!!! Hope you had a great day and are blessed with many more wonderful years together!*


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy, the way you described the class about the VHS tape, thats exactly how I perceive you as a teacher.  I was bored for the most part throughout school.  But I had that occasional teacher who sparked my interest, and you could tell they were passionate about what they were teaching.

I think my strong interest in history, esp. American history was piqued early in life by Uncle Walt and his far fetched shows about Davy Crockett, The Swamp Fox, Johnny Tremain, etc.  And though I learned the truth about most of these stories over time, I still feel like that sparked my imagination, and began a lifelong passion for history.  Granny understands

So a big shout out to guys and gals like Sleepy who spark the imagination of our kids these days.  And thanks to Uncle Walt too


----------



## DiznyDi

Awe shucks, Groupies - you've made me blush.  

Many, many thanks for your kind and thoughtful anniversary wishes!  I've spent the past several days at our daughters in a neighboring state but did return home in time to celebrate our anniversary.  We enjoyed conversation on the porch as we reminisced about 'this day' 42 years ago.  Some steaks on the grill ended our day. 

Groupies are the best!!


----------



## jimmytammy

DVC Jen said:


> That is where I got it from.  LOVED that movie. - and the music.



Funny story about that movie.  My mom wanted to see it really bad, and it was getting a lot of airplay leading up to the big opening day.  So like a bunch of crazies, we went with her, my Dad, a co-worker and his DW opening night.  We got there early(we thought)got into the theater, and wow, only seats left, front row  We spent the whole night in what seemed like a very long movie with our necks craning upwards watching.  Though we enjoyed the movie, we all went away complaining about our necks and backs hurting.  So every time the movie comes on TV thats the 1st thing that pops in mind for me!  I like the movie but can't get past the front row experience  Love the music though, for obvious reasons


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Sleepy, the way you described the class about the VHS tape, thats exactly how I perceive you as a teacher.  I was bored for the most part throughout school.  But I had that occasional teacher who sparked my interest, and you could tell they were passionate about what they were teaching.
> 
> I think my strong interest in history, esp. American history was piqued early in life by Uncle Walt and his far fetched shows about Davy Crockett, The Swamp Fox, Johnny Tremain, etc.  And though I learned the truth about most of these stories over time, I still feel like that sparked my imagination, and began a lifelong passion for history.  Granny understands
> 
> So a big shout out to guys and gals like Sleepy who spark the imagination of our kids these days.  And thanks to Uncle Walt too


I've always loved history, as well, *JT*, especially WWII. It's fascinating to see the decisions people make, their motivations, and the subsequent fallout. As a species, we have a special proclivity for war, sadly. Now, science?  Saying that word alone makes me drowsy.


----------



## horselover

Humphrey is reporting the pool is now open.


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Humphrey is reporting the pool is now open.


Saw that!  Now, if only they'd announce RF being back open. . .oh, and bring back the geese!


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> Saw that!  Now, if only they'd announce RF being back open. . .oh, and bring back the geese!



Now you're just getting greedy!    BRING BACK THE GEESE!!!  Please & thank you.


----------



## ErinC

Happy Belated Anniversary to Di and Dad! Congratulations on 42 years! DH and I are working on 24 right now. I've got big plans for our 25th at Aulani with a possible vow renewal, but I haven't shared those plans with DH yet! 

Sleepy I teach middle school history/ civics/geography, you can come be my substitute anytime. In general, I'm just happy to get someone that keeps my kids from hurting each other while I'm away....
Good subs are hard to find. I try to incorporate as much technology as I can in my presentations, because kids these days are so technology oriented, you lose their interest in a matter of moments without a "wow" factor.

Since I brought this up a few weeks ago, I was searching my TV listings this morning for some Disney shows. There's is a "Beyond the Parks" episode about the cruise options coming up next week, and there's one called "Animal Kingdom Alive in the Park" that is coming up next week as well. It's dated 2017, so I'm hopeful it might have some of the new Pandora stuff in it. Just wanted to share in case other folks need to set their DVRs as well.


----------



## DenLo

FYI, Humphrey has retracted that the Boulder Cove Pool is open today.



> CORRECTION (from previous report). The Boulder Ridge Cove Pool is still closed. This was a photo shoot (or two people jumping the fence). Multiple reports that the pool will be opening tomorrow!


----------



## sleepydog25

ErinC said:


> Happy Belated Anniversary to Di and Dad! Congratulations on 42 years! DH and I are working on 24 right now. I've got big plans for our 25th at Aulani with a possible vow renewal, but I haven't shared those plans with DH yet!
> 
> Sleepy I teach middle school history/ civics/geography, you can come be my substitute anytime. In general, I'm just happy to get someone that keeps my kids from hurting each other while I'm away....
> Good subs are hard to find. I try to incorporate as much technology as I can in my presentations, because kids these days are so technology oriented, you lose their interest in a matter of moments without a "wow" factor.
> 
> Since I brought this up a few weeks ago, I was searching my TV listings this morning for some Disney shows. There's is a "Beyond the Parks" episode about the cruise options coming up next week, and there's one called "Animal Kingdom Alive in the Park" that is coming up next week as well. It's dated 2017, so I'm hopeful it might have some of the new Pandora stuff in it. Just wanted to share in case other folks need to set their DVRs as well.


My subbing days are behind me since I took over the secretary's chair. I actually began subbing for the sec'y at the middle school when she needed to be gone, so I parlayed that into a full-time gig when she retired. I still drop by the 6th grade history classes once each year to talk about the Cold War since I was an ICBM combat crew commander. The teacher enjoys me giving them the "boots on the ground" view.

As for the shows, do you recall on which channel those upcoming Disney episodes will be?  I'd love to see if there are current updates!


----------



## horselover

DenLo said:


> FYI, Humphrey has retracted that the Boulder Cove Pool is open today.



Thanks for the update.  No offense to Humphrey as he normally has good info, but that is the problem with some of these pages & blogs.  They all feel the need to be the first one to get that info out.  That's where miscommunication happens.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Yes! I'd occasionally bring AF memorabilia or tell "war stories," though mine were all humorous. I'd sometimes teach a class how to salute. But, we always did work. In 5th grade English, the teacher usually had just workbook stuff that meant nothing to the kids, most of whom could barely write a five-word sentence. I'd switch gears and we'd do prepositions and what those were and why we needed them. Make them laugh but instruct at the same time.  And, I usually called the kids "Mr" or "Miss."  Still do in my office role:
> "Why do you need to use the phone, Miss Mayhew?
> _To call home._
> "I assumed as much. Why exactly must you call?"
> _To call my parent._
> "Because?"
> _I need them to bring my permission form for the trip._
> "And how do we properly ask for things, Miss Mayhew?"
> _May I please use the phone to call home to get my permission slip?_
> "Much better, Miss Mayhew. Yes, you may."
> 
> That sort of thing. . .



There's always teaching opportunities, aren't there?!  

But school secretaries were always far scarier than any subs we had!  Just saying.....


----------



## Roxyfire

DiznyDi said:


> Awe shucks, Groupies - you've made me blush.
> 
> Many, many thanks for your kind and thoughtful anniversary wishes!  I've spent the past several days at our daughters in a neighboring state but did return home in time to celebrate our anniversary.  We enjoyed conversation on the porch as we reminisced about 'this day' 42 years ago.  Some steaks on the grill ended our day.
> 
> Groupies are the best!!



Just catching up, congratulations, 42 years of marriage is one serious #lifegoal to have!


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> There's always teaching opportunities, aren't there?!
> 
> But school secretaries were always far scarier than any subs we had!  Just saying.....


I _am_ far scarier than the teachers!    My first year as secretary, I laminated a day-glo pink sheet of card stock wherein I had typed up instructions for: "Mr. Butler's How to Ask for Something Checklist." I put the sheet in a picture frame and placed it on my counter top. If a student came in and started with "I need," "I gotta," or "I have to," I would raise my hand and ask them to "please rephrase that request into a polite question." If that didn't work, I simply pointed at the instructions, and went back to what I was doing. It took several months, but students finally figured out how to be polite when coming into the office.  I've since been able to take the sign down, although I put it up at the first of the year for a few weeks since we have new students. Yes, there are always teaching opportunities.


----------



## ArielSRL

Dizny Dad said:


> Hey, Thanks to all for the Best Wishes for DiznyDi's and my Anniversary.  42 years! (yes, we were children when we were married . . . we thought we were adults, but looking back . . .).  Thanks to Kat4Disney, TwoKats, Granny (and Mrs. Granny), Sleepy & JimmyTammy.  I was lucky to marry my High School Sweetheart.  And I am lucky that she has put up with me for so many years with never a complaint, squeak, or tear.  Thank you Dear.  Let's go to Disney World!


Happy Belated Anniversary! My parents will be celebrating 49 years in a few days! They were 18 and 19 when they got married! The crazy thing is that they knew each other for 2 months before they tied the knot!


----------



## ArielSRL

DenLo said:


> FYI, Humphrey has retracted that the Boulder Cove Pool is open today.


On that same post, someone said tomorrow. Today was promotional photos of kids in the pool, which was why there was confusion. 

I guess we shall see. I'm sad that we didn't get to check it out since we just left 10 days ago. More reason to go back!


----------



## ErinC

sleepydog25 said:


> As for the shows, do you recall on which channel those upcoming Disney episodes will be?  I'd love to see if there are current updates!



It looks like the the Animal Kingdom- Alive with Magic show will be on Animal planet at 8 and 11p.m. EST next Tuesday the 27th and Wednesday at 2:00a.m. This show is dated 2017, so I'm hopeful this is new stuff.
https://www.animalplanet.com/schedule

Beyond the parks is playing Tuesday at 6:00 (I think Central Time) on Discovery Family channel (DFC) and Walt Disney Resort Hotels is playing on the same channel at 5:00 on Tuesday. These are probably old repeats, but I don't have them recorded since we changed service, so I'm going to record them this time.


----------



## Minnie_Moo

My hubby shared this Disneyland video with me this evening about how the map of the park was developed and an upcoming auction:  




Thought I would share.


----------



## DiznyDi

Many thanks ErinC, Roxyfire and ArielSRL for your belated anniversary wishes! 42 years is a long time, but it happens in the blink of an eye.

It's raining in Ohio today - with more rain expected.  Promises to be a soggy week-end. Sewing will be on my agenda - perhaps for twokats and Mrs Granny as well.

Enjoy your week-end!


----------



## jimmytammy

*Erin*, thanks for the heads up about the WDW shows, got em set up!
*Minnie Moo*, thanks for sharing that video!
*Sleepy, *WWII is in my wheelhouse of interest too.  Pearl Harbor alone has been a pique of interest for me for years, and the whole Europe theater of war.  My Uncle was at Battle of the Bulge and he told me many stories of the front though he never got really graphic as it weighed heavily on him.  His daughter was able to finally get him to let the demons out in his last days.  He admitted feeling very guilty of his involvement in taking lives.  Sad, he was just a kid, drafted, didn't want to be there, and was forced to take another life.  Yes, war is not the answer, and yet we still find ourselves right back in the middle of it every so often.  And yet the fine balance of keeping our citizens safe.  We aren't very good at peace or war, it seems.  
And science, ugh!!  Me too
*Di, *Happy weekend to you as well!!


----------



## wildernessDad

We were at our favorite place last night for dinner at Whispering Canyon Cafe and we'lre able to get some pics of the outside area, but they are too large to post.  I'll work on it when I can and post them.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

There were pictures that the Rock pool did open today.  I like that Disney seems to be upgrading the lounge chairs a bit.  I'm sad that they haven't added umbrellas for the areas with the lounge chairs - still just at the tables.


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> We were at our favorite place last night for dinner at Whispering Canyon Cafe and we'lre able to get some pics of the outside area, but they are too large to post.  I'll work on it when I can and post them.



Hollis, you do realize we groupies are living vicariously through you now?  And these kind of posts make me realize how much I hope my dream of at the least becoming a winter bird in FL someday comes true.


----------



## bobbiwoz

We have dinner at Artist Point on July 3rd, and I cannot wait to see it all in person!  Finally, no more construction!


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> Hollis, you do realize we groupies are living vicariously through you now?  And these kind of posts make me realize how much I hope my dream of at the least becoming a winter bird in FL someday comes true.



Ditto!!!!!


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Hollis, you do realize we groupies are living vicariously through you now?  And these kind of posts make me realize how much I hope my dream of at the least becoming a winter bird in FL someday comes true.



Winters in FL sound good to me too.  Just no summers.


----------



## jade1

bobbiwoz said:


> We have dinner at Artist Point on July 3rd, and I cannot wait to see it all in person!  Finally, no more construction!



Sweet, then off to MK for the 4th fireworks preview?


----------



## pharmlivin

*Just a quick trip report.  6 of us 4 adults 2 kids (4,6)...had best Disney Trip ever.  2 bedroom villa for family of 4, studio for Grandma and Grandpop.  Wilderness Lodge was great.  Construction is not noticeable at all.  New pool opened the day we were leaving so didn't get to try it out... next time. Had my doubts about the trip in the heat and crowds and little ones who have never been before.  All of the planning paid off, Fastpasses, getting to parks early and ADRs all contributed to a flawless trip. Crowds were not as high as I had anticipated, minimal rain last week, and bus service was great (mostly).

High points:  The Lodge of course.  We loved Geyser Pointe...great for after parks bite to eat.  Usually had bigger lunch at parks. Kids loved the main pool, Character Dining with Princesses (EPCOT FROZEN), Character Breakfast at 1900 Park Faire was wonderful. Best Ride : 7 Dwarfs (as per kids).  Just a great trip overall. With early arrival and Fast Passes we covered a lot of ground.

Low Point: Bus transportation to the Water Parks is abysmal.  One in our party had to leave from WL to Typhoon Lagoon water park later than the rest of us and arrived at TL after 2 hours of traveling!!!!!!! Ridiculous. Heard the same complaints from people going to BB.  Going to DS then transfer to another bus is a hassle...will think twice about Water Parks with two beautiful pools on site. Definitely need car, or Uber.
===================================================

4 year old lost tooth while at WL...kind of had a mini meltdown because her first tooth fell out and the CMs were so great with her. Big Thank You to WL CMs they are the greatest.

As a DVC members who joined later in life and usually take no park/EPCOT adult trips, this trip with the grandkids was so much fun.  I think the changes to WL are beautiful and I think the Lodge is better for the new additions.  Looking forward to more family trips.

*


----------



## horselover

bobbiwoz said:


> Finally, no more construction!



This times a million!!  Is it just me or does it seem like construction has been going on forever?  I am so looking forward to staying at VWL (still not changing it!  ) some time soon.  I haven't stayed there in almost 3 years.    

Happy Sunday groupies! Enjoy the day.  It's a beauty here in MA.  80s & low humidity.  Perfect summer weather.


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies,

Has anyone ever dined at The Wave? I would like to add a few new places in September. Thanks!


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> Has anyone ever dined at The Wave? I would like to add a few new places in September. Thanks!


We have. . .once.  We liked it. I had a watermelon salad that was superb, though I couldn't say if it's still on the menu. Have heard great things about breakfast, and I'm pretty sure that *JT* loves this place, so perhaps he'll chime in soon.



pharmlivin said:


> *Just a quick trip report.  6 of us 4 adults 2 kids (4,6)...had best Disney Trip ever.  2 bedroom villa for family of 4, studio for Grandma and Grandpop.  Wilderness Lodge was great.  Construction is not noticeable at all.  New pool opened the day we were leaving so didn't get to try it out... next time. Had my doubts about the trip in the heat and crowds and little ones who have never been before.  All of the planning paid off, Fastpasses, getting to parks early and ADRs all contributed to a flawless trip. Crowds were not as high as I had anticipated, minimal rain last week, and bus service was great (mostly).
> 
> High points:  The Lodge of course.  We loved Geyser Pointe...great for after parks bite to eat.  Usually had bigger lunch at parks. Kids loved the main pool, Character Dining with Princesses (EPCOT FROZEN), Character Breakfast at 1900 Park Faire was wonderful. Best Ride : 7 Dwarfs (as per kids).  Just a great trip overall. With early arrival and Fast Passes we covered a lot of ground.
> 
> Low Point: Bus transportation to the Water Parks is abysmal.  One in our party had to leave from WL to Typhoon Lagoon water park later than the rest of us and arrived at TL after 2 hours of traveling!!!!!!! Ridiculous. Heard the same complaints from people going to BB.  Going to DS then transfer to another bus is a hassle...will think twice about Water Parks with two beautiful pools on site. Definitely need car, or Uber.
> ===================================================
> 
> 4 year old lost tooth while at WL...kind of had a mini meltdown because her first tooth fell out and the CMs were so great with her. Big Thank You to WL CMs they are the greatest.
> 
> As a DVC members who joined later in life and usually take no park/EPCOT adult trips, this trip with the grandkids was so much fun.  I think the changes to WL are beautiful and I think the Lodge is better for the new additions.  Looking forward to more family trips.
> *


Thanks for the mini-report! Glad to hear the Lodge still delights. We've certainly found over the years that if you go in with a solid plan, that even when the parks are crowded (save perhaps those blackout dates), we don't have a lot of problems. We only take buses to the occasional park, so that's not an issue for us, either. I do think in the long term the Lodge will be considered even more of a jewel in the deluxe resort crown than before, but I still hate so much of the wilderness was removed. That will be hard, if not impossible, to replicate going forward.


----------



## Corinne

Thanks Sleepy! I thought JT was a fan!  I'll wait patiently for him to chime in!hehe


----------



## jimmytammy

*pharmlivin*
Glad you folks had a great time!  Like Sleepy, we tend to avoid the buses too.  Love the boats too MK, but the other parks, we almost always drive

*Corinne*
Here I am! We love The Wave, esp. breakfast and lunch.   Dinner, not a big fan.  I believe they must change Chefs at dinner.  But breakfast, I am a big fan of the buffet and I am not  a big fan of buffets in general.  Lunch is equally tasty.


----------



## twokats

DiznyDi said:


> Many thanks ErinC, Roxyfire and ArielSRL for your belated anniversary wishes! 42 years is a long time, but it happens in the blink of an eye.
> 
> It's raining in Ohio today - with more rain expected.  Promises to be a soggy week-end. Sewing will be on my agenda - perhaps for twokats and Mrs Granny as well.
> 
> Enjoy your week-end!



We had rain Friday night and it rained quite a bit and was gloomy almost all day Saturday, but since Thursday, I have been at my girl's weekend with about 20 of the girls that I graduated with.  We have been doing this for a weekend every summer since we turned 50!!!  But since I am working on that towel project for the cruise in September, I have got to get back to work, probably tonight since I have finally made it back home. 
Monday, my church starts Vacation Bible School.  I am in charge of the crafts.  Hopefully I will get some sewing done during the day.  Hope all the groupies had a great weekend.


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> *Corinne*
> Here I am! We love The Wave, esp. breakfast and lunch.   Dinner, not a big fan.  I believe they must change Chefs at dinner.  But breakfast, I am a big fan of the buffet and I am not  a big fan of buffets in general.  Lunch is equally tasty.



Hi Jimmy!
Well darn! I was going to book dinner.


----------



## Minnie_Moo

My daughter, son-in-law and I enjoyed our dinners at the Wave in January, but my hubby had requested no sauce on his steak and they didn't prepare it that way. Instead of remaking his steak without the sauce, they scraped the sauce off and sent his plate back out. Needless to say, he was very unhappy. They comped his meal, since it was apparent that he didn't eat it. Needless to say, we'll never be able to get him to go back there.


----------



## DiznyDi

Corinne - this probably won't help you... We have previously dined at The Wave - about 6 yrs ago and enjoyed it very much.  We enjoyed it so much that it was on our list of 'must dos'.  And then we just stopped going.  I will often look over the menu as I'm making reservations for an upcoming trip, but honestly, the current menu does nothing for me.  We never did breakfast or lunch, only dinner.

We enjoy Kona Cafe at the Poly and Grand Floridian Cafe at the GF. It may be worth trying one of these if you haven't already.


----------



## Dizny Dad

At the turn of the century, DiznyDi & I would hit a signature restaurant almost every night while in The World.  Now, when looking at a menu of a signature or new restaurant, if we admit to our selves "I guess I can find something if we go", that is the phrase that kills the desire to go.  We still have a few favorite signature destinations, but we really have gravitated toward the counter service meal offerings.


----------



## bobbiwoz

jade1 said:


> Sweet, then off to MK for the 4th fireworks preview?


We actually have reserved a pontoon fireworks boat from the Contemporary, and have filled it with friends, and Disboard friends we have not yet met!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> Has anyone ever dined at The Wave? I would like to add a few new places in September. Thanks!


We have always enjoyed dinner at the Wave, that is until our last time in March when service was dismal.  So, we 4 are giving it a rest.


----------



## horselover

Corrine - another meh to The Wave.  Now granted it's been years but I wasn't impressed.  I do from time to time eat at their bar.  You can order the full menu but they have a bar menu too.  I like their pretzel bread sticks.  My friend had a pork belly appetizer which was delicious.  They used to have a very good flatbread too.  Not sure if it's still on the menu or not.  If you decide against eating there how about one of the new restaurants at DS?  Tons of new ones now.


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> Hi Jimmy!
> Well darn! I was going to book dinner.


Actually, *Luv* and I have dinner plans there next week. We'll let you know what we find. That being said, we vary from a lot of people in the way we order. Often, we will get two apps but only one entree, and only infrequently do we order dessert. I'm fairly certain that's what we'll do this time, as well.  Still, we should be able to relate how the service is and how well they handle the items we do get. Last time--which was a good three years ago or so--we had a good dinner there. Not exceptional but very solid. In fact, I had a watermelon salad there that was among the best I've had. Sadly, it's no longer listed on the menu.


----------



## Corinne

Thanks for all the responses!

Di - I was going to cancel our existing GF Cafe reservation for The Wave. We eat at GF Cafe often.  Dana & I were at Kona in December. It used to be one of our favs but it wasn't great that time.

Julie - we are heading to DS on another evening.

Sleepy - I look forward to your review!

It does seem like a lot of meh reviews!

Thanks again all.


----------



## Granny

Hello Groupies!!  I've been MIA for a while, as I was the director of a church retreat this past weekend.  It was a wonderful experience once again, though I am admittedly a little worn out this morning.  I've been reading the last few pages that I've missed, and enjoying the usual Groupie banter about our beloved VWL, the pool, the restaurants, US History, teaching techniques and general updates on the lives of Groupies.  It has reminded me (not that I really needed it) how much I enjoy this assembly of cyber-friends.  Of course, I've met many of you in person now so we've moved past the virtual-reality friendship stage.  

We are extremely respectful here of everyone's (including lurkers') various religious beliefs and political leanings.  But I have to say that my experience this past weekend at our Roman Catholic retreat was so uplifting and joyous, I just had to share it with my Groupie friends.  And yes, each one of you was in my prayers over the weekend.  God bless each and everyone of you!


----------



## Roxyfire

Granny said:


> But I have to say that my experience this past weekend at our Roman Catholic retreat was so uplifting and joyous, I just had to share it with my Groupie friends. And yes, each one of you was in my prayers over the weekend. God bless each and everyone of you!



Sounds great! I always looked forward to VBS as a child. I'm no longer religious but I see the value of fellowship and discussion about common faith. Personally, I have some deadlines looming. While I'm nearly crossing the finish line, I have to take a moment here and there to clear my head and read something else besides technical manuals.


----------



## jade1

bobbiwoz said:


> We actually have reserved a pontoon fireworks boat from the Contemporary, and have filled it with friends, and Disboard friends we have not yet met!



Oh my-sounds awesome. Even the 3rd MK gets super busy.

Doing anything for the 4th? EPCOT was spectacular last year. Heck even the burst over America before the finale was amazing.


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> Hello Groupies!!  I've been MIA for a while, as I was the director of a church retreat this past weekend.  It was a wonderful experience once again, though I am admittedly a little worn out this morning.  I've been reading the last few pages that I've missed, and enjoying the usual Groupie banter about our beloved VWL, the pool, the restaurants, US History, teaching techniques and general updates on the lives of Groupies.  It has reminded me (not that I really needed it) how much I enjoy this assembly of cyber-friends.  Of course, I've met many of you in person now so we've moved past the virtual-reality friendship stage.
> 
> We are extremely respectful here of everyone's (including lurkers') various religious beliefs and political leanings.  But I have to say that my experience this past weekend at our Roman Catholic retreat was so uplifting and joyous, I just had to share it with my Groupie friends.  And yes, each one of you was in my prayers over the weekend.  God bless each and everyone of you!


----------



## jade1

Wheres the pool pics?


----------



## sleepydog25

jade1 said:


> Wheres the pool pics?


Many posted on FB; in particular, you might go to the search window and type in, ohhh I don't know, say, something like Humphrey's Unofficial and see where that takes you. . .


----------



## jade1

sleepydog25 said:


> Many posted on FB; in particular, you might go to the search window and type in, ohhh I don't know, say, something like Humphrey's Unofficial and see where that takes you. . .



Very sneaky. Looks good. Hoping for some more soon.


----------



## sleepydog25

jade1 said:


> Very sneaky. Looks good. Hoping for some more soon.


I don't know that I needed all that secrecy since it's frequently mentioned on the main WL thread over at the DISNEY RESORTS forum; however, I'm not totally sure of the rules about that sort of thing, so I try to be circumspect.  We'll be there for a quick look around next week during our trip, so perhaps we'll have more to post then.


----------



## Corinne

So I got an email today for the Membership Magic event at AK in September. Now, I will say we went to the event last year and I found it was a bit of a let down, but I thought we would give it another try. This year, with Pandora open I hope we will be able to spend time there - despite the disclaimer:
*PLEASE NOTE: While Pandora, World of Avatar will be available during this event, access to the land is NOT guaranteed. A standby queue to enter the land will be instituted when it has reached capacity, and attraction availability cannot be assured.*

Is anyone else planning to attend?


----------



## ottawagreg

Hi groupie friends. I have fallen off the group page for what seems to be a very long time. I hope I am still considered a groupie. Perhaps my status has fallen to awol or stranger. I miss following the thread and reading about how life is going for each one. We were very busy with work and school. Now summer is whizzing by. 

In any case I will be at the big airport in Chicago in twelve hours or so. What do we say here, one more sleep? We are very excited to be going home again. My wife is playing WL theme music on mobile devices around the house and dinner conversations turn to Disney most nights.  This may be our biggest trip. Nine nights in a one bedroom!  We are celebrating my daughter's HS graduation and we reached 20 years of marriage a couple weeks ago. Mostly due her tolerance for me. I'm blessed for certain and may I say God is very good.  I don't deserve to have such support.

In any case I hope you all are well and enjoy the Independence Day holiday. I hope to be at the castle for the fireworks. Have safe and happy 4th.


----------



## jimmytammy

Greg
You can't slip out of Groupie status that easily.  We won't allow it  Hope you have a great trip!  We have visited many times over a 9-10 day period and love it.  You really get a chance to unwind and relax.


----------



## Dizny Dad

ottawagreg said:


> . . . . . . . . . I hope I am still considered a groupie. . . . . . . . .



Sorry, being a Groupie is like getting a tattoo . . . . . need I explain?     Great to hear from you!


----------



## bobbiwoz

jade1 said:


> Oh my-sounds awesome. Even the 3rd MK gets super busy.
> 
> Doing anything for the 4th? EPCOT was spectacular last year. Heck even the burst over America before the finale was amazing.


Yes, we will be in EPCOT for the fourth.  I just love the excitement of those fireworks!  Last year the crowd was starting to "get" to me, we decided to take refuge in the Canada pavilion and watch the movie.  As we were leaving, Illuminations was about to start, and we decided to just stay where we were.  We did not have good viewing of the globe, but we had an amazing view of the fireworks, and we were not in a crowd!

This year we will be joined by my sister and a friend who needs a scooter.  We will make sure that Tina gets to a HA viewing site in time.  

Last year, after the fireworks the music for "I'm Proud to be an American" came on, the crowd sang, it was an amazing feeling to be there.  We look forward to being there again!

Will you be there??


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> Sorry, being a Groupie is like getting a tattoo . . . . . need I explain?     Great to hear from you!


Well, I do get it. . .but I'd still like to hear your explanation anyway.


----------



## DenLo

I just saw on Humphrey's FB that Roaring Forks was open for breakfast this morning.  Some pics included, but I could not really see a lot as it was so busy and crowded.


----------



## sleepydog25

DenLo said:


> I just saw on Humphrey's FB that Roaring Forks was open for breakfast this morning.  Some pics included, but I could really see a lot as it was so busy and crowded.


Yes, and early pics of the menu do NOT show the a la carte Mickey waffles, only a "Mickey-shaped waffle basket" that comes with bacon or sausage, I think. . .no toppings that I could tell, though I could be wrong about that.  And.  I hope that I am wrong.


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> So I got an email today for the Membership Magic event at AK in September. Now, I will say we went to the event last year and I found it was a bit of a let down, but I thought we would give it another try. This year, with Pandora open I hope we will be able to spend time there - despite the disclaimer:
> *PLEASE NOTE: While Pandora, World of Avatar will be available during this event, access to the land is NOT guaranteed. A standby queue to enter the land will be instituted when it has reached capacity, and attraction availability cannot be assured.*
> 
> Is anyone else planning to attend?




We won't be there at that time.  Hard to believe that they think they will need to institute a queue just to enter a land at DAK???   Hard to see that line and think that would be part of "Membership Magic".


----------



## pmaurer74

I got an invitation to tour the new cabins! They are having tours you have to sign up for July 12-15. We are staying at BLT during that time frame so I signed up for July 15. Cannot wait to see it!


----------



## DenLo

The menus popped up after I looked this morning on Humphreys site re Roaring Forks and more photos showed a more wide view of the restaurant.  It looks nice.  It will be great to have the option of a QS in the main building.  I hope they continue to serve a full menu including breakfast at Geyser Point though as it will be nice to have two dining options.


----------



## sleepydog25

Well, I've been following the opening of RF, and I'm irritatingly disappointed. Based on pictures of the menu and comments by patrons, many of the past items that used to draw us to the place are gone. The salads are pre-made and refrigerated, as are the sandwiches--very little appears made-to-order. The a la carte Mickey waffles apparently don't exist anymore along with the toppings that went with them--bananas, strawberries, chocolate chips, whipped cream. Gone. Those waffles were the best we found on property over the years since they were made while you waited.  Sigh.  We'll be in the World next week, and we plan to drop by RF to see for ourselves.  That being said, early returns aren't promising.


----------



## pmaurer74

sleepydog25 said:


> Well, I've been following the opening of RF, and I'm irritatingly disappointed. Based on pictures of the menu and comments by patrons, many of the past items that used to draw us to the place are gone. The salads are pre-made and refrigerated, as are the sandwiches--very little appears made-to-order. The a la carte Mickey waffles apparently don't exist anymore along with the toppings that went with them--bananas, strawberries, chocolate chips, whipped cream. Gone. Those waffles were the best we found on property over the years since they were made while you waited.  Sigh.  We'll be in the World next week, and we plan to drop by RF to see for ourselves.  That being said, early returns aren't promising.


Where did you see the menu?


----------



## ArielSRL

pmaurer74 said:


> Where did you see the menu?


Humphrey's Facebook page has photos of the menu.


----------



## bobbiwoz

sleepydog25 said:


> Well, I've been following the opening of RF, and I'm irritatingly disappointed. Based on pictures of the menu and comments by patrons, many of the past items that used to draw us to the place are gone. The salads are pre-made and refrigerated, as are the sandwiches--very little appears made-to-order. The a la carte Mickey waffles apparently don't exist anymore along with the toppings that went with them--bananas, strawberries, chocolate chips, whipped cream. Gone. Those waffles were the best we found on property over the years since they were made while you waited.  Sigh.  We'll be in the World next week, and we plan to drop by RF to see for ourselves.  That being said, early returns aren't promising.


Bad news, shucks.  We went for the made to order salads.  The Marketplace at BC used to make good salads, they have not for quite awhile, now it seems RF has gone the same way.


----------



## sleepydog25

pmaurer74 said:


> Where did you see the menu?


They're are several on FB including these that I credit to a certain Humphrey's page. . .


----------



## Dizny Dad

sleepydog25 said:


> Well, I do get it. . .but I'd still like to hear your explanation anyway.



I know you are asking for those that feel they shouldn't. . . .  Being a Groupie is like getting a tattoo, as both are pretty much permanent; no matter how few or how many times it is seen. 

Again, good to have you back *Gregg*!


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> Well, I've been following the opening of RF, and I'm irritatingly disappointed. Based on pictures of the menu and comments by patrons, many of the past items that used to draw us to the place are gone. The salads are pre-made and refrigerated, as are the sandwiches--very little appears made-to-order. The a la carte Mickey waffles apparently don't exist anymore along with the toppings that went with them--bananas, strawberries, chocolate chips, whipped cream. Gone. Those waffles were the best we found on property over the years since they were made while you waited.  Sigh.  We'll be in the World next week, and we plan to drop by RF to see for ourselves.  That being said, early returns aren't promising.



The outside seating at Roaring Forks looks nice. Nothing overly special, but I think it has turned the area a bit more inviting to sit down at.

I saw someone commented on a pic over on Humphrey's photos that it was hard to find anything for them to eat that wasn't accompanied by or cooked in Garlic or onions. Since I won't post comments publicly on Facebook I'll add here in hopes that anyone who might have a similar comment sees: It's not advertised, but on some items Disney will modify them to suit the needs of the consumer. I have to do this all the time just to get a simple burger without my allergens added on. (Prices are still the same as the original item.) Obviously, something that was pre-prepared and sitting in sauce cannot have the sauce removed, but it works fine for other items.

This won't bring back those banana or strawberry toppings for those mickey waffles though. That requires a loud outcry from the consumers to bring it back.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Well, I've been following the opening of RF, and I'm irritatingly disappointed. Based on pictures of the menu and comments by patrons, many of the past items that used to draw us to the place are gone. The salads are pre-made and refrigerated, as are the sandwiches--very little appears made-to-order. The a la carte Mickey waffles apparently don't exist anymore along with the toppings that went with them--bananas, strawberries, chocolate chips, whipped cream. Gone. Those waffles were the best we found on property over the years since they were made while you waited.  Sigh.  We'll be in the World next week, and we plan to drop by RF to see for ourselves.  That being said, early returns aren't promising.



Oh no!  I really never minded the chaos that could ensue in RF because we liked several of the items - because they were fresh made.  Sandwiches were on our list as were salads and yes, a bananas fosters waffle now and then.  BC Marketplace was the same for us and now we almost never get anything from there.  I'd like to still have _one_ place remain fresh and had been worried because it's rare to see Disney do a refurb and not significantly change the menu.....which I just have never understood.  As restaurant owners over the years that would have been the death of us but of course we didn't have the captive audience that allowed it because there weren't any other options.  Boo to F&B!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> I don't know that I needed all that secrecy since it's frequently mentioned on the main WL thread over at the DISNEY RESORTS forum; however, I'm not totally sure of the rules about that sort of thing, so I try to be circumspect.  We'll be there for a quick look around next week during our trip, so perhaps we'll have more to post then.



Here's the super simple way it works Sleepy.  Just post a link.  If it stars out then not allowed.  If it doesn't then everyone can see it and click it.  

Don't ask how I know.  

No need to try and figure out if it's allowed or not.


----------



## ottawagreg

sleepydog25 said:


> Well, I've been following the opening of RF, and I'm irritatingly disappointed. Based on pictures of the menu and comments by patrons, many of the past items that used to draw us to the place are gone. The salads are pre-made and refrigerated, as are the sandwiches--very little appears made-to-order. The a la carte Mickey waffles apparently don't exist anymore along with the toppings that went with them--bananas, strawberries, chocolate chips, whipped cream. Gone. Those waffles were the best we found on property over the years since they were made while you waited.  Sigh.  We'll be in the World next week, and we plan to drop by RF to see for ourselves.  That being said, early returns aren't promising.



Walked thru RF this morning. CM big shots floating around observing and conversing. They were experiencing startup awkwardness. You order food where we used to pay. Cooler opposite entrance. Pickup and pay on back wall where food prep is. Five items for brkfst. These items seem to be made to order. But I would say there is no waffled a la cart. Drink dispensing,condiments, utinsels and napkins etc are in dining area opposite hand of entrance to food service. I only got coffee, comped because manager heard me tell wife I did not want to wait in line to pay. It looked good to me. We will eat there this trip


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Here's the super simple way it works Sleepy.  Just post a link.  If it stars out then not allowed.  If it doesn't then everyone can see it and click it.
> 
> Don't ask how I know.
> 
> No need to try and figure out if it's allowed or not.


Yeah, but where's the super spy fun in that? 



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Oh no!  I really never minded the chaos that could ensue in RF because we liked several of the items - because they were fresh made.  Sandwiches were on our list as were salads and yes, a bananas fosters waffle now and then.  BC Marketplace was the same for us and now we almost never get anything from there.  I'd like to still have _one_ place remain fresh and had been worried because it's rare to see Disney do a refurb and not significantly change the menu.....which I just have never understood.  As restaurant owners over the years that would have been the death of us but of course we didn't have the captive audience that allowed it because there weren't any other options.  Boo to F&B!


I never minded waiting, either, and the trade off was fresher food.  Anymore, Disney's QS has become little more than an expensive McDonald's with a few extra twists thrown in. Part of what I dislike about the approach at RF is the whole basket thing.  When I had the old Mickey waffles, I didn't want bacon or sausage.  Now, you have no choice. If this menu remains the same (as I fear it will), then I will call it another fail.



twinklebug said:


> The outside seating at Roaring Forks looks nice. Nothing overly special, but I think it has turned the area a bit more inviting to sit down at.
> 
> I saw someone commented on a pic over on Humphrey's photos that it was hard to find anything for them to eat that wasn't accompanied by or cooked in Garlic or onions. Since I won't post comments publicly on Facebook I'll add here in hopes that anyone who might have a similar comment sees: It's not advertised, but on some items Disney will modify them to suit the needs of the consumer. I have to do this all the time just to get a simple burger without my allergens added on. (Prices are still the same as the original item.) Obviously, something that was pre-prepared and sitting in sauce cannot have the sauce removed, but it works fine for other items.
> 
> This won't bring back those banana or strawberry toppings for those mickey waffles though. That requires a loud outcry from the consumers to bring it back.


I do think the new look was warranted, and the outdoor seating, while not amazing, appears to be an upgrade and a bit more thematic to the Lodge. The whole pre-packaged food deal is yet another way for number crunchers to reduce costs. . .and yet another way I will not spend money at Disney. I can get pre-packaged sandwiches at just about any gas station. . .


----------



## ottawagreg

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]


----------



## ottawagreg

Went into pool last night about 9:30. Stayed an hour or so. Nice and quiet then. A dozen or so counting daughter and I. No springs (bubblers), but water was perfect. Totally clear and washes over the sides at edges of the abandoned quarry.   The water elements at deep end of pool, opposite of the zero entry side, were quite nice and lit very well. They are wooden troughs dumping water over the quarry walls and give effect of feeding the pool. WL theme music is surround sound on all sides and I liked that a lot. Very calming. The landscaping is new of course but in due time I think it will look great. There seems to be a lot of it. The bisons look fantabulous!!  I like them being so close and you can easily tough the nose of the big one. My daughter did. All in all I approve. The wilderness is gone for sure, but it is nice.  The fact that we can walk anywhere on the WL property and not see hard hats and barricades is a blessing. It is nice to have our resort back. Been about three years when all the painting started and silver creek water fall was covered in scaffolding. This is setting up to be a wonderful vacation. We are making new memories. I'm sitting on bench at Disney springs  typing this while girls are shopping. Cha-ching!!  $$


----------



## DVC Jen

pmaurer74 said:


> I got an invitation to tour the new cabins! They are having tours you have to sign up for July 12-15. We are staying at BLT during that time frame so I signed up for July 15. Cannot wait to see it!




We signed up for July 12th - my birthday.  We got very lucky with the timing. We leave the 13th


----------



## ElizabethCB

ottawagreg said:


> Went into pool last night about 9:30. Stayed an hour or so. Nice and quiet then. A dozen or so counting daughter and I. No springs (bubblers), but water was perfect. Totally clear and washes over the sides at edges of the abandoned quarry.   The water elements at deep end of pool, opposite of the zero entry side, were quite nice and lit very well. They are wooden troughs dumping water over the quarry walls and give effect of feeding the pool. WL theme music is surround sound on all sides and I liked that a lot. Very calming. The landscaping is new of course but in due time I think it will look great. There seems to be a lot of it. The bisons look fantabulous!!  I like them being so close and you can easily tough the nose of the big one. My daughter did. All in all I approve. The wilderness is gone for sure, but it is nice.  The fact that we can walk anywhere on the WL property and not see hard hats and barricades is a blessing. It is nice to have our resort back. Been about three years when all the painting started and silver creek water fall was covered in scaffolding. This is setting up to be a wonderful vacation. We are making new memories. I'm sitting on bench at Disney springs  typing this while girls are shopping. Cha-ching!!  $$


This sounds heavenly! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ElizabethCB

Hi everybody, 
We are gearing up for our January 2018 trip with my sister and her family. This will be their first WDW experience. We're staying at Copper Creek and plan to have one date night at AP...can I get suggestions for the other?  I am planning on California Grill because of the convenience but keep reading mixed reviews. 

We will be leaving our kids in the kids club, and I'd like to minimize travel time from the lodge. We'd love to WOW my sister and her husband. Thoughts on great date night dinners?  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sleepydog25

ElizabethCB said:


> Hi everybody,
> We are gearing up for our January 2018 trip with my sister and her family. This will be their first WDW experience. We're staying at Copper Creek and plan to have one date night at AP...can I get suggestions for the other?  I am planning on California Grill because of the convenience but keep reading mixed reviews.
> 
> We will be leaving our kids in the kids club, and I'd like to minimize travel time from the lodge. We'd love to WOW my sister and her husband. Thoughts on great date night dinners?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Well, *Ellizabeth*, you will likely get a lot of varying suggestions; mine are no more valid than anyone else's, but since you asked. . .

*Artist Point:*  You mentioned this one and it's a great choice. My suggestion there is to make an early reservation--between 5:30 and 6--and ask to be seated by a window.  AP is our favorite spot to eat for many reasons.
*Jiko:* Another superb restaurant, and perfect for date nights. The ambiance, menu, and wine list are all superb, and we've always had excellent service there.
*Boathouse/Morimoto Asia:*  Both of these are slightly more boisterous than either AP or Jiko; however, both offer very good food and a lovely ambiance. I'm particularly struck with the Boathouse as it sits on the water and is lovingly themed.
*Il Mulino:*  Our favorite Italian spot in the World, and it's casually upscale. Not only do we enjoy the pastas there, but we love the fact you can get small plates of any pasta dish which is great for moderate eaters such as we tend to be. Wine list is also notable along with the service.
*CA Grill:*  This one is a tougher call. I've had excellent meals there, and you can't argue with the view. Service has always been exemplary, as well. Still, it always seems to be loud there during dinner, making it difficult to carry on normal conversation. If you like that sort of excitement and almost festivity to your date night meals, then by all means, I say go. If, like us, you prefer something a touch more quiet and romantic, then it might not be a good choice.

Finally, the Cub's Den has not yet reopened, so I'd see if you can find out just when it will return. I'm assuming it will be ready before January, but one should never make an assumption when dealing with Disney timing.  Good hunting!


----------



## ElizabethCB

sleepydog25 said:


> Well, *Ellizabeth*, you will likely get a lot of varying suggestions; mine are no more valid than anyone else's, but since you asked. . .
> 
> *CA Grill:*  This one is a tougher call. I've had excellent meals there, and you can't argue with the view. Service has always been exemplary, as well. Still, it always seems to be loud there during dinner, making it difficult to carry on normal conversation. If you like that sort of excitement and almost festivity to your date night meals, then by all means, I say go. If, like us, you prefer something a touch more quiet and romantic, then it might not be a good choice.
> 
> Finally, the Cub's Den has not yet reopened, so I'd see if you can find out just when it will return. I'm assuming it will be ready before January, but one should never make an assumption when dealing with Disney timing.  Good hunting!



*Sleepydog25*, thanks for all the input! We ate at Jiko on our last visit. My husband loved it; I think I didn't order well. I think it might be a little adventurous for my brother-in-law. I am going to check into the Boathouse and Morimoto based on your recommendations -- thanks!  And your comments continue to worry me for CA Grill. Hmmmmm. 

I had no idea the Cub's Den had closed!  Thanks for the heads up. I'm sure it would be open again for January, but will definitely keep an eye out. Thanks!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ElizabethCB said:


> Hi everybody,
> We are gearing up for our January 2018 trip with my sister and her family. This will be their first WDW experience. We're staying at Copper Creek and plan to have one date night at AP...can I get suggestions for the other?  I am planning on California Grill because of the convenience but keep reading mixed reviews.
> 
> We will be leaving our kids in the kids club, and I'd like to minimize travel time from the lodge. We'd love to WOW my sister and her husband. Thoughts on great date night dinners?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Well, for me, Cali Grill is one of, if not my top favorite.  Yes, the noise levels can be greater I guess but at WDW it's more my expectation.  For a table of 4 you'll still be able to converse just fine.  And I really enjoy the views.  I'd eat there anytime in a heartbeat.


----------



## ElizabethCB

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Well, for me, Cali Grill is one of, if not my top favorite.  Yes, the noise levels can be greater I guess but at WDW it's more my expectation.  For a table of 4 you'll still be able to converse just fine.  And I really enjoy the views.  I'd eat there anytime in a heartbeat.



Good to know! I would love to take the boat over and back for dinner. So much nicer than the bus. Thanks!


----------



## rkstocke5609

sleepydog25 said:


> They're are several on FB including these that I credit to a certain Humphrey's page. . .


The Gourmet Grilled Cheese looked tempting for a moment, but only with a cup of Chili!  Oh the horror -- no more snack credit chili?  NOT HAPPY!


----------



## rkstocke5609

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Well, for me, Cali Grill is one of, if not my top favorite.  Yes, the noise levels can be greater I guess but at WDW it's more my expectation.  For a table of 4 you'll still be able to converse just fine.  And I really enjoy the views.  I'd eat there anytime in a heartbeat.



I agree with this.  I love this restaurant.  Also, I have gotten lucky and been seated in a smaller area overlooking the pool, lake, & back at Wilderness.  Quieter in this area, and also if you go at 5 PM. I always enjoy a walk on the catwalks following dinner to view MK & watch the monorail sail by.  Well, that's it for my unsolicited two cents..


----------



## RellingTwin

What a lovely thread!I think I found the right place to ask a question. My twin sister and I will be at WDW Dec10-15. We celebrate our birthdays together every year since turning 50. Each year we do something different, tour the Christmas decorations, or hit he spa... this year we want to try as many outdoor, bar/restaurants. We will not eat full meals and don't want to be tried down by reservations...so, here is my question, If we send the morning at MK, and want to have lunch an an adult beverage at Geyser Point what is the best way to travel between the two. Should we take the boat, or is there a walking path? The menu at Geyser Point looks very nice, is it very crowded at lunch time mid week? Thanks for your help. May I say again how nice it was to read the 1st few and the last few pages of this thread!!


----------



## ElizabethCB

rkstocke5609 said:


> I agree with this.  I love this restaurant.  Also, I have gotten lucky and been seated in a smaller area overlooking the pool, lake, & back at Wilderness.  Quieter in this area, and also if you go at 5 PM. I always enjoy a walk on the catwalks following dinner to view MK & watch the monorail sail by.  Well, that's it for my unsolicited two cents..


It was solicited. Thank you! Very helpful.


----------



## DiznyDi

RellingTwin - so very nice to have you join in our fun!  

The best (and only in my opinion) way to travel to Wilderness Lodge from MK is by boat!  There is no walking path or monorail access.  Once off the boat at WL its a short walk to Geyser Point.  I don't think you'll have any difficulty finding seating. But if you do, there should be other seating available nearby; by the pool or the new outdoor seating by Roaring Fork and the main lodge.

Again, welcome!


----------



## sleepydog25

RellingTwin said:


> What a lovely thread!I think I found the right place to ask a question. My twin sister and I will be at WDW Dec10-15. We celebrate our birthdays together every year since turning 50. Each year we do something different, tour the Christmas decorations, or hit he spa... this year we want to try as many outdoor, bar/restaurants. We will not eat full meals and don't want to be tried down by reservations...so, here is my question, If we send the morning at MK, and want to have lunch an an adult beverage at Geyser Point what is the best way to travel between the two. Should we take the boat, or is there a walking path? The menu at Geyser Point looks very nice, is it very crowded at lunch time mid week? Thanks for your help. May I say again how nice it was to read the 1st few and the last few pages of this thread!!


I agree with *DiznyDi*--take the boat. You can take a bus, but the boat is so much more enjoyable. We've only eaten at GP once (back in May), and it was superb, especially the salmon BLT I had. We didn't try a drink at the bar since we were staying at the Lodge and had, ummm, access to our own stock of wine which we may or may not have poured into a plastic cup and carried with us. I understand it can get crowded sometimes, but I don't think you'll have much issue finding seats with just two of you, and since the temperatures will likely be moderate, you shouldn't have to be under an awning or roof to eat.  

Now that business is taken care of,    We're glad you stumbled upon us and hope you come back often!


----------



## Granny

RellingTwin said:


> What a lovely thread!I think I found the right place to ask a question. My twin sister and I will be at WDW Dec10-15. We celebrate our birthdays together every year since turning 50. Each year we do something different, tour the Christmas decorations, or hit he spa... this year we want to try as many outdoor, bar/restaurants. We will not eat full meals and don't want to be tried down by reservations...so, here is my question, If we send the morning at MK, and want to have lunch an an adult beverage at Geyser Point what is the best way to travel between the two. Should we take the boat, or is there a walking path? The menu at Geyser Point looks very nice, is it very crowded at lunch time mid week? Thanks for your help. May I say again how nice it was to read the 1st few and the last few pages of this thread!!





DiznyDi said:


> The best (and only in my opinion) way to travel to Wilderness Lodge from MK is by boat! There is no walking path or monorail access. Once off the boat at WL its a short walk to Geyser Point. I don't think you'll have any difficulty finding seating. But if you do, there should be other seating available nearby; by the pool or the new outdoor seating by Roaring Fork and the main lodge.





sleepydog25 said:


> I agree with *DiznyDi*--take the boat. You can take a bus, but the boat is so much more enjoyable. We've only eaten at GP once (back in May), and it was superb, especially the salmon BLT I had. We didn't try a drink at the bar since we were staying at the Lodge and had, ummm, access to our own stock of wine which we may or may not have poured into a plastic cup and carried with us. I understand it can get crowded sometimes, but I don't think you'll have much issue finding seats with just two of you, and since the temperatures will likely be moderate, you shouldn't have to be under an awning or roof to eat.



*RellingTwin*...welcome to our little thread where we talk all things Wilderness Lodge, VWL and CCV.   As Di and Sleepy have pointed out, the boat directly from Wilderness Lodge to MK is a great way to travel between the two.  The fastest is probably the bus.  If you are not in a hurry, there's a third option.

There is a boat that circles Bay Lake stopping at Wilderness Lodge, then Fort Wilderness, then The Contemporary Resort.  There is a second boat that runs in the opposite direction.  If you get on one of these boats coming from Fort Wilderness, the next stop is the Contemporary.  We have often taken that boat to CR and then walked to MK from there.  We don't mind walking and it can be faster if the MK boat wait is running long. 

As for Geyser Point, on our last trip we found it very crowded on the weekends at meal times.  During the week we had much better luck but we tried to avoid it right around noon or 6:00 pm when so many people are looking for a bite to eat.  We may bump into you there as the week you will be there is a very popular one for DVC members and us VWL Groupies!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

RellingTwin said:


> What a lovely thread!I think I found the right place to ask a question. My twin sister and I will be at WDW Dec10-15. We celebrate our birthdays together every year since turning 50. Each year we do something different, tour the Christmas decorations, or hit he spa... this year we want to try as many outdoor, bar/restaurants. We will not eat full meals and don't want to be tried down by reservations...so, here is my question, If we send the morning at MK, and want to have lunch an an adult beverage at Geyser Point what is the best way to travel between the two. Should we take the boat, or is there a walking path? The menu at Geyser Point looks very nice, is it very crowded at lunch time mid week? Thanks for your help. May I say again how nice it was to read the 1st few and the last few pages of this thread!!



Welcome RellingTwin!!!  I'll make that 4 for 4 to take the boat.  The other option is the bus and while I tout it as the best bus ride at WDW that's for convenience, not ambiance.    I wouldn't expect you to have difficulty in finding a spot for lunch as most resort locations are slower at that time as so many are at the parks then.  Christmas time is such a great time at the lodge so be certain to leave a bit of time to take in the beautiful decorations too!


----------



## RellingTwin

DiznyDi said:


> RellingTwin - so very nice to have you join in our fun!
> 
> The best (and only in my opinion) way to travel to Wilderness Lodge from MK is by boat!  There is no walking path or monorail access.  Once off the boat at WL its a short walk to Geyser Point.  I don't think you'll have any difficulty finding seating. But if you do, there should be other seating available nearby; by the pool or the new outdoor seating by Roaring Fork and the main lodge.
> 
> Again, welcome!


Thank you for the information and the welcome!


----------



## RellingTwin

sleepydog25 said:


> I agree with *DiznyDi*--take the boat. You can take a bus, but the boat is so much more enjoyable. We've only eaten at GP once (back in May), and it was superb, especially the salmon BLT I had. We didn't try a drink at the bar since we were staying at the Lodge and had, ummm, access to our own stock of wine which we may or may not have poured into a plastic cup and carried with us. I understand it can get crowded sometimes, but I don't think you'll have much issue finding seats with just two of you, and since the temperatures will likely be moderate, you shouldn't have to be under an awning or roof to eat.
> 
> Now that business is taken care of,    We're glad you stumbled upon us and hope you come back often!


Thank you for the information! Looking forward to our visit.


----------



## RellingTwin

Granny said:


> *RellingTwin*...welcome to our little thread where we talk all things Wilderness Lodge, VWL and CCV.   As Di and Sleepy have pointed out, the boat directly from Wilderness Lodge to MK is a great way to travel between the two.  The fastest is probably the bus.  If you are not in a hurry, there's a third option.
> 
> There is a boat that circles Bay Lake stopping at Wilderness Lodge, then Fort Wilderness, then The Contemporary Resort.  There is a second boat that runs in the opposite direction.  If you get on one of these boats coming from Fort Wilderness, the next stop is the Contemporary.  We have often taken that boat to CR and then walked to MK from there.  We don't mind walking and it can be faster if the MK boat wait is running long.
> 
> As for Geyser Point, on our last trip we found it very crowded on the weekends at meal times.  During the week we had much better luck but we tried to avoid it right around noon or 6:00 pm when so many people are looking for a bite to eat.  We may bump into you there as the week you will be there is a very popular one for DVC members and us VWL Groupies!


Thanks! We will not be is a hurry (I refuse to hurry on vacation!) Since you will be there that week are you planning to go to Moonlight Magic? I love Disney in early Dec. But I try not to talk it up....Can't let too many people in on the secret!


----------



## Granny

RellingTwin said:


> Thanks! We will not be is a hurry (I refuse to hurry on vacation!) Since you will be there that week are you planning to go to Moonlight Magic? I love Disney in early Dec. But I try not to talk it up....Can't let too many people in on the secret!



We would like to go to Moonlight Magic, assuming we remember to book it!


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> We would like to go to Moonlight Magic, assuming we remember to book it!


I'm also considering attending the Midnight Magic in EPCOT for our stay. I might be able to talk my mom into coming along, it's been almost a decade since she's stepped inside a Disney Park. There's no point in assuming my dad will make it, 9PM is long past his bed time.

Rumblings are that Epcot is slated to get two new rides by 2020. It looks like Ellen's UoE may be down by December which would be a total deal breaker for us if it is (... I kid  )

Can't wait to see the Holiday Decor in the resorts and parks!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Twins* - Don't miss the opportunity to take a sleigh ride thru the Christmas lights at Ft. Wilderness!  DiznyDi and I love that adventure.  You have to sign up ahead of time. It is a nice ~20 minute sleigh ride pulled by a nice big Percheron (similar to  Clydesdale - sorry if I just stepped on *Horselover's* toes!).  You can meet them in the horse barn during the day.  The ride is memorable, the lights impressive (the RVs more impressive - Jeese Louise $).


----------



## sleepydog25

I have to chime in and agree with *Dad* about the RVers decorations in Ft Wilderness. While we've not taken a sleigh ride there at Christmas, we've toured the lights on our own, and those RVers have some of the cutest displays around.  Well worth even walking to FW (about a mile one way, then a bit more to walk around the area) or biking--you can rent bikes at the WL front desk, currently--to see the lights.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happy Anniversary @Icecoldpenguin and @audipolo!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary Icecoldpenguin and audipolo!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies RellingTwin!!!!
I confer to others here, take the boat!!  Its peaceful relaxing, and a nice way to approach the Lodge.  We are staying at the villas at the Lodge Dec. 4-10 and have great hope of snagging the DVC night at Epcot too.


----------



## jimmytammy

We celebrated my folks 60th wedding anniversary last night with a small gathering of some special folks.  It was very nice and I think they really appreciated it.  My Dad doesn't say much(not sure where I got my gift of gab from)but he spoke last night and was very open about how he felt about all in attendance.  Very sweet moment


----------



## Corinne

Jimmy how wonderful! Congrats to your parents on their milestone!


----------



## Corinne

OK, so I just crawled out from the rock I was under....and discovered F & W begins in August!? What the heck?  I am not a fan, and assumed our annual September trip was safe. Last year I decided we should experience it (it has always been at the end of our September trip, or we miss it all together). After having experienced it for a week,  I decided been there done that. I am not sure why I haven't noticed the dates until now!


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> Hollis, you do realize we groupies are living vicariously through you now?  And these kind of posts make me realize how much I hope my dream of at the least becoming a winter bird in FL someday comes true.





Corinne said:


> Ditto!!!!!





horselover said:


> Winters in FL sound good to me too.  Just no summers.



I'm sorry for not posting as much, but we are swamped.  We settled on the new house on June 29, the movers delivered our household goods on June 30 and we are now unpacking a ton of boxes.  A lot of stuff is in the garage until we figure out what to do with it.  We haven't slept in the place yet, but we'll do that tonight.  Our house is really close to the upper north entrance to WDW, off of Reams Road.  I haven't gone in that way yet, but I'll give it a try over this long weekend.  Happy July 4th everybody!  I still need to cut down the pics so I can post them here.


----------



## wildernessDad

And it is hot, but it rains just about every evening this time of year.  We try to avoid the hot sun as much as possible.


----------



## wildernessDad

Family room clutter pic.  Note the cat carrier on the table.  Kitty is around somewhere and hiding when she sees me as I was the dastardly person who put her in the carrier.


----------



## wildernessDad

Here are the new WL pics I promised.  Hopefully.


----------



## RellingTwin

jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the groupies RellingTwin!!!!
> I confer to others here, take the boat!!  Its peaceful relaxing, and a nice way to approach the Lodge.  We are staying at the villas at the Lodge Dec. 4-10 and have great hope of snagging the DVC night at Epcot too.


Thank you for the warm welcome. I assume from your dates that you will be going to the Moonlight Magic on Dec. 4th. Best of luck with getting reservations. I have been doing a bit of research for the last few days and I THINK WE (DVC members with an already confirmed reservation) will get an e-mail from DVC apx 60 days prior to the event. We will have one week to make reservations before the booking window opens to all DVC members. Of course if I receive any communication from DVC about Moonlight Magic, I will post info. here.


----------



## wildernessDad

Here's two more pics of WL outside area.


----------



## sleepydog25

Great pics, *Dad*!  We arrived to the World today after a lo-o-o-n-n-g drive. We left at 4:20 a.m. and made great time the first four hours. After that, it was way too much traffic. Once we hit GA, we had far too many times where we came to a complete stop on I-95. The last 50 miles took an hour and 15 minutes. Doesn't seem like much unless you've been up since 2:30 a.m. First meal was Wolfgang Puck's Dining Room, and it was excellent.  More later!


----------



## jimmytammy

*WD*
We understand you are very busy, but we love you taking time to post as time allows.  Again, very excited for a groupie who is living the dream

*Sleepy*
Glad y'all made it safely!  Now that the drive is over, as Lou Mongello says, sit back, relax and enjoy


----------



## ArielSRL

Here's a link to a review of the refurbed Roarking Fork. Looks like there's a spot in the grab and go section for the Wilderness Salad.

http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2017/...new-roaring-fork-at-disneys-wilderness-lodge/


----------



## jimmytammy

ArielSRL said:


> Here's a link to a review of the refurbed Roarking Fork. Looks like there's a spot in the grab and go section for the Wilderness Salad.
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2017/...new-roaring-fork-at-disneys-wilderness-lodge/


Those grits look good, but not for breakfast.  Don't wont pork BBQ that early


----------



## sleepydog25

_*Day 1: *_To repeat Day 1's events, it was a long drive. Checked in for one night at Port Orleans French Quarter, got a very nice garden view room on the third floor, and caught the bus to Disney Springs (the way to go when it's crowded since the buses have their own lanes). We ate at Wolfgang Puck's Dining Room which you may have heard is closing in the next few months and will relocate to a new location in the Springs. According to our most excellent server, Lakeisha, the Levy Restaurant Group will no longer have anything to do with Puck's--it will be opening under the Puck management team as a stand-alone restaurant. Levy will still have Paddlefish and the new Portobello when it reopens which is going to be called something akin to Taverna, perhaps? Lakeisha wasn't quite sure on that aspect. At any rate, we weren't sure how dinner would go at Puck's Dining Room, but we were greeted graciously, had superb bar service waiting for the table to open (we arrived before the dining room even opened), and enjoyed one of the best servers we've had in the past three years or so. The meal? Topnotch. I had tuna tartar appetizer which was $20 but almost a meal by itself, and *Luv* had the rainbow roll sushi. Both were superb, as was the rosemary bread served with softened butter. For a meal, we shared the rack of lamb with gnocchi, root vegetables, peas, and a wine reduction. It was excellent, as well, though the lamb was just a touch overdone (parts were medium-rare which we wanted and parts were just medium) and the carrots a bit toothsome. Still, those are two small criticisms. We're a bit sad Puck's is going away after such a wonderful meal, but perhaps they'll be great in their new incarnation.

_*Day 2:*_ We checked out of POFQ after sleeping in until almost 8, and since our first FP wasn't until 11:10 (for 7DMT), we drove over to our home to check out RF. Yvonne was the gate guard, and she is almost always there when we arrive, so we chatted with her for a moment. Sadly, she retires in October, so it was good to see her one last time. We parked and headed in where the lobby welcomed us with open arms and that awesome smell and swelling music. That NEVER gets old. Unfortunately, the new menu at RF won't hold that same distinction for us. First, the ordering procedure is disjointed--order on one side (where the old registers were) and then hand it to someone across the room. A helpful CM explained the process, and we asked about toppings on the Mickey waffles. She said, "Sure!  Just tell the woman at the ordering station to mention it when putting in the order. As excited as were were to learn about the toppings, the woman at the order station had. . .no. . .clue.  We also ordered a latte, but she couldn't tell us anything that was in them. "What do you want in your latte?"  
_Well, we want a plain latte._
"Okay, but what do you want in it?"
_What is in each of the three on your menu?_
"Well, they vary. What do you want in it?"
_Just a plain latte._
"Okay, but there are three different ones. . ."
_Never mind.  Just the kid's waffle basket with the strawberry topping and whipped cream._
"Well, they don't have toppings."
_That woman just said you could add it._
"I don't have a way to do that."
_Sigh. Okay, just plain then.  _
As they keep no cash in the order station, we had to pay on the other side. . .but no one knew we had ordered except the person to whom we handed the order slip--the Helpful CM.  We could easily have walked away without paying. We told the Helpful CM that the Order CM had no clue about the toppings, so the Helpful CM had it added to the order, although it wound up being the bananas with "rum" sauce not strawberries and whipped cream. After that confusing process,* Luv* headed over to Geyser Point to get something different.  I waited 12 minutes for my to-go, kid's Mickey waffle basket. No kidding.  And it wasn't busy! *Luv *got her food just a couple of minutes after I arrived, and it was freshly made eggs benedict with perfectly cooked eggs on yummy cheddar biscuits. The home style potatoes were also quite tasty.  My waffles? Very disappointing. Gone is the crispy exterior and slightly toothsome interior like the waffles used to have. The whole thing is very cake--the center looked, felt, and tasted like sponge cake minus the sugar. It was not tasty at all. The sauce was sweet but not terribly unique and had only a couple of slices of banana. I couldn't eat it all.  So, our initial excitement of having our Mickey waffles back with toppings didn't pan out. Perhaps others will have a different experience, but I did not care for them at all. The adult Mickey shaped waffle basket has one big waffle (the kid's have two small ones) and either sausage or bacon: $8.79 (kid's $6.79). Luv's eggs bennie had two eggs, the biscuits, and the potatoes (or fruit), all for $10. Guess which is a far better deal?

I will say the new RF looks nice, and the outdoor seating is more theme-appropriate. But, our first taste of the food was not a good one; at least I can't recommend the waffles anymore.  They were sort of like eating a plain cake donut minus the sweetness.  Color me very disappointed.

I'll post more about the rest of our time at WL in a bit. . .things did pick up.


----------



## twinklebug

Pat, I'm sorry about your Mickey Waffle experience. It's hard to have a favorite that is changed. I agree, a waffle of any shape needs to be crispy on the outside with substance on the inside. I wonder if this is a change that is happening at all locations. (I hope not!)

Keep on enjoying the trip! Looking forward to your next check-in.


----------



## jimmytammy

RellingTwin said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome. I assume from your dates that you will be going to the Moonlight Magic on Dec. 4th. Best of luck with getting reservations. I have been doing a bit of research for the last few days and I THINK WE (DVC members with an already confirmed reservation) will get an e-mail from DVC apx 60 days prior to the event. We will have one week to make reservations before the booking window opens to all DVC members. Of course if I receive any communication from DVC about Moonlight Magic, I will post info. here.



Thanks for the heads up about the Moonlight Magic and how to go about getting the ressies!  Hoping we can make it!!


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> Pat, I'm sorry about your Mickey Waffle experience. It's hard to have a favorite that is changed. I agree, a waffle of any shape needs to be crispy on the outside with substance on the inside. I wonder if this is a change that is happening at all locations. (I hope not!)
> 
> Keep on enjoying the trip! Looking forward to your next check-in.


Yes, we're bummed. But, life goes on. . .just not the life that envisioned eating Mickey waffles at RF. In a related story, the Territory Lounge coffee shop is now closed since RF has reopened. No more lattes or good coffee from them. The pastries can be found in RF, but for people like us who want a strong latte with 3-4 four shots of espresso, we have no where to go but off site. Also, the coffee bar in the Villas lobby is also kaput. No need to make things special for DVCers now that they have two breakfast spots open, apparently.

On the positive side, the walkways to the cabins on both sides of the Lodge are now open, so you can walk all the way down to the farthest cabins on each end-8001 on the north end and 8026 on the south end. Both parking lots to those cabins are open, as well. I gotta tell you: if you get the cabins on the far end of either side, you've got nearly a quarter mile hike to get back to the main Lodge lobby.  I am not kidding. It is a haul. It looks pretty, but if you want to go grab a coffee or pastry or one of those faux waffle baskets, you will have a long walk. Even going to the soda dispenser at GP from cabin 8026 will take you a good 6-7 minute walk. Yowser! There is one grill roughly halfway down the path to the south cabins, but it is a single grill (a big one with gas, though)--it has no tables nearby, however. On the north end, also about halfway down, there are two big, gas grills, and those have two covered picnic tables. But, to use those, you're gonna half to take a hike. The landscaping is very pretty and quite lush looking, so they did a great job there. The nature trail still exists at the far south end after cabin 8026; however, I don't know that their will be a path that cuts off toward the main bike path as in the future since that's where the parking lot sits now, I think. There are no signs announcing the nature trail, either, so I'm guessing that if you walk past cabin 8026 very far (I didn't have time to do that yesterday), you're simply on your own. Finally, the huge road going beside the VWL building is too gaudy for my desires. It's tastefully done, but a road half that big would have sufficed. Now, it looks like the big walks around many of the other resorts, so that's lost wilderness that's not coming back. Still, I will say what landscaping they did along the cabin paths is lovely. But, if you stay in the main VWL building, you now have fewer trees to look at.  Perhaps that will be okay for those wanting a lake view.

LATER:  We got to go inside a cabin. . .


----------



## jimmytammy

*Sleepy*
Sorry your RF experience didn't pan out.  I am in hopes that once the newness wears off, maybe they will be back on their game, but my doubts override my positive thoughts so far.  You know, for all us ol folks who have loved the Lodge and all it encompassed in the past, there will be a new group of folks who will come along, never knowing how it once was, and embrace it all.  

I compare it to my lack of knowledge of how Figment once was as compared to now.  All I know is the current attraction, since the original had gone away sometime before our 1st visit in 1999.  I hear all about it, have read all about it, and wish I could have seen it for myself.  But alas, it will never be. 

For me personally, I hope I can embrace all the Lodge offers now vs. what I remember it being. So far, GP has been a plus.  I miss the beach, I miss turning the corner at the edge of the main lodge as we walked towards the boats, I miss Trout Pass as we shimmy past it on the narrow walkway, plus a few other sort of trivial things we took for granted all those years.  But in turn, WL has taken on a new life.  Again, for me personally, I have to get on board and ride the train, or watch it pass me by.  I hope to ride and not be a bystander!  Just hope they get the kinks worked out soon

Looking forward to hearing your further thoughts on your experiences of it all so far...staying tuned in


----------



## Roxyfire

While I figured they would cease the coffee service in the Territory Lounge, I'm still sad to hear of it. We went down there every morning during our visit. I got the wilderness bark latte and my son got breakfast blend tea, over some ice. The gentleman down there had it down perfectly as my son explained how he wanted his tea. It only took one explanation but he knew the boy who wanted the hot tea!
I always thought that was an extra special touch on their part. While I know we can get the lattes at Roaring Fork I will miss using that quiet lounge area in the morning!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

So what, were back to _uncivilized_ Wilderness with no morning lattes?  That doesn't seem to fit the updated CCV theme.  

I'm very confused though.....the majority of the timeshare with both VWL and CCV is on the south end and the put the biggest and nicest BBQ grill pavilion what will be. 1/4 or maybe 1/2 mile away on the north end?    I guess they figured all we needed was to have our one little remaining charcoal grill replaced to make us happy.  

Just thinking now - Are there exit doors down at the south end of VWL that are now useable?  I never looked at doors down there before because there was no point to them except fire exits but it seems like they should have been turned into useable exits?  And is that service area the same or has it been updated.....still laundry and dumpster views and same old parking are for service vehicles or was that torn up and redone?


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> So what, were back to _uncivilized_ Wilderness with no morning lattes?  That doesn't seem to fit the updated CCV theme.
> 
> I'm very confused though.....the majority of the timeshare with both VWL and CCV is on the south end and the put the biggest and nicest BBQ grill pavilion what will be. 1/4 or maybe 1/2 mile away on the north end?    I guess they figured all we needed was to have our one little remaining charcoal grill replaced to make us happy.
> 
> Just thinking now - Are there exit doors down at the south end of VWL that are now useable?  I never looked at doors down there before because there was no point to them except fire exits but it seems like they should have been turned into useable exits?  And is that service area the same or has it been updated.....still laundry and dumpster views and same old parking are for service vehicles or was that torn up and redone?


I'll have to check out the VWL wing entrances, and it's  possible there is a way to enter down near the dumpster view--which doesn't appear to have changed much. I do know they made a nice little walkway over a lagoon of sorts from midpoint of the new cabins on the north side of the building that allows guests to enter somewhere in the north wing. It's at that walkway where the 2-grill cookout area is located. The cabins are numbered 8001 to 8026.  8001 is the farthest out on the north side, and the crosswalk to the main building sits right at cabin 8006. The last cabin on the north side is 8012, and it will be closest to the boat dock. I don't think there is anywhere to cross to the main building there except to walk around as though you're coming from the boat dock. On the south side, the cabins start again with 8013 and go through 8026 with the latter being about 200+ yards from the main building. You think hallways at AKL-Kidani are long?  Ha! I'm guessing the reasoning for having only one grill on the south end is because GP is much closer. . .I guess.  There's actually plenty of room for a second grill and picnic tables at that location, as well.



jimmytammy said:


> *Sleepy*
> Sorry your RF experience didn't pan out.  I am in hopes that once the newness wears off, maybe they will be back on their game, but my doubts override my positive thoughts so far.  You know, for all us ol folks who have loved the Lodge and all it encompassed in the past, there will be a new group of folks who will come along, never knowing how it once was, and embrace it all.
> 
> I compare it to my lack of knowledge of how Figment once was as compared to now.  All I know is the current attraction, since the original had gone away sometime before our 1st visit in 1999.  I hear all about it, have read all about it, and wish I could have seen it for myself.  But alas, it will never be.
> 
> For me personally, I hope I can embrace all the Lodge offers now vs. what I remember it being. So far, GP has been a plus.  I miss the beach, I miss turning the corner at the edge of the main lodge as we walked towards the boats, I miss Trout Pass as we shimmy past it on the narrow walkway, plus a few other sort of trivial things we took for granted all those years.  But in turn, WL has taken on a new life.  Again, for me personally, I have to get on board and ride the train, or watch it pass me by.  I hope to ride and not be a bystander!  Just hope they get the kinks worked out soon
> 
> Looking forward to hearing your further thoughts on your experiences of it all so far...staying tuned in


Good point about newbies coming and not realizing how it was. I'm certain you are correct. Still, it looks as though Disney has again chosen reduced cost over substance. I think the waffle mixture may come out of a machine now as the Helpful CM alluded to such. Same with toppings. I've no doubt those who haven't eaten there before or who really just want something in the morning that's within easy reach won't be bothered by the changes. We, on the other hand, will now likely spend our $ at GP in the morning and at lunch. Speaking of, we visited there again today for lunch. *Luv *had the chicken salad which was good but not great--chicken was a bit dry and she's not a fan of fruit in her salad, and this came with blackberries, blueberries, and apple slices. Overall, it was fine, though. I again had the salmon BLT, and though there was a bit less bacon than last time, there were still three nice slices on the sandwich. The salmon was cooked nicely, and those waffle fries are supremely good. We ordered those from the walk up window so received 20% off with our AP. Total cost for the two with tax came out to under $22. By Disney standards, that's a good deal. We also ordered two drinks and some fried oysters from the bar, no discount, of course.  My Huckleberry Punch was a bit too sweet but had a solid amount of alcohol: $12.  *Luv *had the Grand Margarita, $11.50, and it was very good, very lime-y and possessed a perfect proportion of tequila. The oysters? Well, they were $12 for only three, but those suckers were _huge_! They came with a miso aoli, and they melted in your mouth. Now, $12 is a bit steep for our tastes going forward, but I'm a fried oysters aficionado, and these were excellent. It wasn't crowded at lunch--we easily found a seat under the roof--but I'm thinking when Copper Creek opens, it will get much busier.  Service was topnotch still, too. GP has quickly become one of our favorite places.  So, that's a plus.


----------



## sleepydog25

So-o-o, now for the cabin peek.  Yesterday, after we had breakfast at GP, we sauntered down the now open pathway of the cabins (it used to be the nature trail. . .well, technically, the cabins sit along where the nature trail ran and the pathway sits a bit closer to the VWL wing). As we approached cabin 8014, we decided to peek inside an open window and walk around the side for a view of the back porch. As we did so, a family of about six walked _into_ cabin 8015. As they did, they invited another family who was walking along the path to come take a look inside. . .and we may have asked very, very politely if we, too, could take a look. They were gracious enough to let us do just that! Turns out she was a Disney employee, and Disney has been selecting employees and their families to check out the new cabins, give them a once over and to test out that things work.  That explained why we saw so many Mousekeepers in the cabins as we walked. Anyway, they are gorgeous.  I'll try to post a video link when we get back next week. The cabins aren't as spacious as they appear on the videos--it feels as though the Poly bungalows are bigger--and even the kitchen isn't as expansive as photos make it seem. That being said, they were still quite lovely and inviting. The bathrooms are gorgeous.  They sleep 8 (which we had to explain to the families): three in the living area (sleeper sofa and pull out single chair), two in the master BR, and three in the second BR as it has a trundle bed. Very, very nice. . .but a long walk to the main Lodge.  lol  The furnishings look well-themed for the cabins, and there is plunge hot tub on the porch overlooking the lake. This side of the main Lodge should also be quieter because all the cabins on the north side will have to deal with boats all morning, day, and night long, including the sea racers (Teton boat and bike rental is back open, btw), fishing expeditions, and of course, the boats to MK and CR.  Lots and lots of boats.  You might want to watch what you wear inside the cabins. . .just saying'.  And if you're a light sleeper?  Could be an issue.  Okay, that's it for now.  Time for Art Smith's Homecoming.


----------



## kungaloosh22

*Sleepy*, thank you for all your extensive reporting. You're making me hungry, anxious to see more videos/pictures of the cabins, and generally _super antsy_ to get back to the lodge! I'm not sure waiting until next May is going to cut it....


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I think the trade off for the North cabins may be watching the fireworks from the cabin deck - at least the higher shots from the ones furthest down the path.   And 2 BBQs AND picnic tables to sit at while you eat what you bbq'd.


----------



## TCRAIG

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> Has anyone ever dined at The Wave? I would like to add a few new places in September. Thanks!


It's one of our favs - breakfast and dinner!!


----------



## twinklebug

The boat horns have always been a favorite element of staying at VWL for me in the past, but I'm not sure I'd want them in my ear as they approach and leave the dock. Cabin 8012 may need to come with ear plugs for those who plan on sleeping in.


----------



## Corinne

RellingTwin said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome. I assume from your dates that you will be going to the Moonlight Magic on Dec. 4th. Best of luck with getting reservations. I have been doing a bit of research for the last few days and I THINK WE (DVC members with an already confirmed reservation) will get an e-mail from DVC apx 60 days prior to the event. We will have one week to make reservations before the booking window opens to all DVC members. Of course if I receive any communication from DVC about Moonlight Magic, I will post info. here.



Do you happen to know the other December date(s)? I didn't think the dates were announced yet. I hope to attend in December, but the 4th is prior to our arrival. We did receive an email a few weeks ago for the September event @AK, so hopefully they'll do the same in October.


----------



## twinklebug

Corinne said:


> Do you happen to know the other December date(s)? I didn't think the dates were announced yet. I hope to attend in December, but the 4th is prior to our arrival. We did receive an email a few weeks ago for the September event @AK, so hopefully they'll do the same in October.



The dates are hidden on the DVC page, (need to click the Read More link under Details section)

"Dates: Monday, December 4, 2017; and Monday, December 11, 2017" 
- taken from https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/discounts-perks-offers/member-events/moonlight-magic-epcot/


----------



## rkstocke5609

Well, we are officially booked to return to VWL for March 26th - April 2nd, Studio for 8 nights.  And, while it will be brutally crowded I have to remind myself that lately it's always busy anyways and us professionals know how to make the best of it anyhow.  I anticipate some rope drops, some late nights to get stuff in along with much time at the lodge from noon to 5 for poolside relaxation.  I'll probably be the one tossing towels from "saved" loungers...
Anyways, after 2 years in a row of VGC I am really looking forward to returning home.

Happy 4th to all!


----------



## Corinne

twinklebug said:


> The dates are hidden on the DVC page, (need to click the Read More link under Details section)
> 
> "Dates: Monday, December 4, 2017; and Monday, December 11, 2017"
> - taken from https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/discounts-perks-offers/member-events/moonlight-magic-epcot/



Ahhhh yes, being old AND blonde I now recall I did see that previously , but thank you for the reminder!

I hope a bunch of us can meet there on the 11th!!!!


----------



## Corinne

Happy Fourth Groupies!

My "baby" shares his birthday with America so I'm getting ready for his celebration. These have become a tradition.


----------



## Granny




----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Wishing @luvvwl  and @sleepydog25  a very *



You two do it right celebrating at WDW!!!​


----------



## jimmytammy

*Hope all have had a great Independence Day!!

Happy Anniversary Sleepy and Luv!!!!*


----------



## sleepydog25

*Day 3, the second half: *We didn't do much after leaving the Lodge because the crowds, heat, and humidity are oppressive. We wound up at Disney Springs for dinner at Art Smith's Homecoming. While many have raved about it, we found it solid but not a future must-do. *Luv's shrimp* salad was tasty enough, but the greens weren't crisp and the shrimp were bland. The basket of fries were also decent, but not any better than you can get at Wendy's and a sight more expensive. My fried chicken was good but I wasn't overly fond of the sweet tinge to the batter, and the gravy over the mashed potatoes was heavy-handed (bacon wasn't necessary) and clotted. Finally, the deviled eggs were lovely but not piquant enough--needed more mustard or the snap of relish.  Good overall?  Yes.  Memorable? Not really.  I bought a dark chocolate Sprinkles cupcake for later, and it was very good though hard to justify the $4.95.

*Day 4 (today):* We started by hitting AK for our FPs at the Avatar ride and EE (with a side trip to ITTBAB). We also had breakfast at Satu'li Canteen--sliced beef with a chimichurri sauce and an egg frittata, more of a muffin, actually. It was a good meal, and we made use of the preordering which worked well. The real important note is our experience at Flight of the Avatar (or whatever it's called). EX-CEL-LENT! It's a cross between Soarin', RnR, and Star Tours. The pre-ride extravaganza is a little long. I'm guessing 10 minutes from the time you step on the number which selects your avatar.  Way too long. However, the payoff is tremendous, I will say that.

We dined at Yak & Yeti for lunch, and it was fine. We've eaten there before and enjoyed it; however, it was crowded today so our wait was 20 minutes despite our ADR. After lunch, we headed back to SSR where I opted to hit the LBV Golf Course. It was a bit of a splurge, but I've never golfed at Disney, and I had a free three hours before getting ready for dinner. Only got in 7 holes before the rains hit, though once I waited out a storm for half an hour, I got in 6 more holes. They prorated my fee, so now I have a $20 gift card to use at the pro shop or next time I golf.  

Finally, we discovered a new restaurant today: Bice (pronounced BEE-chay). It's at the Portofino Bay Hotel at the Dark Side, and I gotta say, it was a stunner. We love Il Mulino, but Bice was better. Service was superb, the ambiance excellent, and the food divine. *Luv* couldn't decide between two pastas, so they brought out small plates of both (and only charged the average between the two). I had the osso buco and it was perhaps the best I've had, right down to the marrow in the bone that came with a small relish fork. So. Amazingly. Good.  The tiramisu? Creamy and not overly heavy on the espresso. We will be going back on our next trip!

We've decided to call it a night and not try to fight the crowds over the fireworks. So, 'til tomorrow!  Thanks for the early anniversary wishes!


----------



## ArielSRL

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Wishing @luvvwl  and @sleepydog25  a very *
> 
> View attachment 248754
> 
> You two do it right celebrating at WDW!!!​


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## twokats

Sleepy and Luv. . . . have a very happy anniversary!!


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Anniversary Sleepy & Luv!!! Enjoy your day!



*


----------



## Granny

*    Happy Anniversary Sleepy & Luv !!!   

*
And thank you for the real-time trip report.  Great meal and park reporting!


----------



## Seth Paridon

Hit the 11 month booking window on Sunday.  Booked our June 2018 trip for 7 nights at The Lodge.  CAN NOT WAIT!

In the meantime, we will be at OKW in December and plan to pass by The Lodge a few times to check out all the new stuff and the Christmas decorations.


----------



## ArielSRL

Eek! I'm freaking out! Just got notice of a 100 point BRV contract at $89 a point. We are putting in an offer!


----------



## erionm

wdwnt.com has a post with photos and a video of the enhancements at WL/BRV/CCV.

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/07/photo...de-cabins-area-opens-guests-wilderness-lodge/


----------



## bobbiwoz

July 3, dinner at Artist Point.  Unfortunately, I was the only one thrilled with my entree, I loved the scallops!  Tom thought filet was tender, but bland, sister's haddock was strange.  We heard the haddock preparation before hand, but it did not result in a tasty dish.  Sorry to say that the next nights meal at Rose and Crown was better!

Anyway, July 3 was our day for exploring WL area.  Walked by the cabins, noticed the great grilling area, then we took pontoon boat to see the MK fireworks.

Pictures not in order.


   

Bobbi


----------



## sleepydog25

bobbiwoz said:


> July 3, dinner at Artist Point.  Unfortunately, I was the only one thrilled with my entree, I loved the scallops!  Tom thought filet was tender, but bland, sister's haddock was strange.  We heard the haddock preparation before hand, but it did not result in a tasty dish.  Sorry to say that the next nights meal at Rose and Crown was better!
> 
> Anyway, July 3 was our day for exploring WL area.  Walked by the cabins, noticed the great grilling area, then we took pontoon boat to see the MK fireworks.
> 
> Pictures not in order.
> 
> 
> View attachment 248943 View attachment 248944 View attachment 248942
> 
> Bobbi


Sorry AP wasn't up to snuff for you. Can't say we've had either the haddock nor actually the filet. We're headed there tonight.


----------



## bobbiwoz

sleepydog25 said:


> Sorry AP wasn't up to snuff for you. Can't say we've had either the haddock nor actually the filet. We're headed there tonight.


Enjoy!


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Wishing @luvvwl  and @sleepydog25  a very *
> 
> View attachment 248754
> 
> You two do it right celebrating at WDW!!!​





jimmytammy said:


> *Hope all have had a great Independence Day!!
> 
> Happy Anniversary Sleepy and Luv!!!!*





ArielSRL said:


> Happy Anniversary!





twokats said:


> Sleepy and Luv. . . . have a very happy anniversary!!


Thanks, guys!


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> *Happy Anniversary Sleepy & Luv!!! Enjoy your day!
> 
> 
> 
> *





Granny said:


> *    Happy Anniversary Sleepy & Luv !!!
> 
> *
> And thank you for the real-time trip report.  Great meal and park reporting!


Thank you all!


----------



## sleepydog25

Well, today was another fun day, as well as a very full one. We woke up a bit earlier than normal and decided to have mimosas in the room. Good thing we brought bubbly and OJ, huh? From there, we headed over to DHS and walked in just as they were letting the masses loose early. We jumped on RnR, and even though we went straight there with the initial rush, there was still a 20-minute wait. Not bad, I guess. From there, it was time to hit our first FP--TSM. Only a 20-minute wait there, as well, though we were seated in less than five minutes. I won. . .barely. We had to have our caffeine by then, so Starbucks was next. While drinking the lattes, the stormtrooper march occurred, and I gotta say, it was rather cool. It may not seem like much, but just the marching aspect--in rhythm, in step, to the music, in the oppressive heat, breaking off to do a bit, then getting back in line just in time to start marching in unison again--took a lot of practice, I'm sure. After that, we hoofed it to ToT for another FP. We were going to do Star Tours, but the wait was 30 minutes which was outside our patience zone. So, we drove back to the room, and then walked over to DS for lunch at The Boathouse.

*Luv* opted to spend the afternoon lounging, so I hit the links again.  Hotter than blazes but a ton of fun. Dinner tonight was AP, and we had another wonderful experience. We were seated by a window, and everything went well. We've gotten to know the manager, Gary, over the past couple of years, and he checked on us a few times. Thanks to it being our anniversary--which Gary had made a note of--we received a couple of complementary glasses of bubbly (Argyle Brut), an amuse-bouche, and a couple of lovely sweets to take with us after the meal. The salmon was spot on, and the huge scallops were also perfectly cooked. Couldn't have asked for a better meal. After taking a few pics around the resort--such as the place where we held our wedding ceremony--we headed to AK to ride Dinosaur and to see the Pandora lights at night. Lights were nice, but it was quite crowded and walking in near darkness is hard.  Still, we checked that box.

Tomorrow is another day! Thanks to all the Groupies for the warm wishes. You guys are absolutely the best!


----------



## DenLo

It is nice to see that they still give some bubbly magic from time to time for anniversaries.  I will never forget getting a glass of champagne for our 25th anniversary a number of years ago at AP.  It is a really special surprise.  BTW, we didn't get the bubbly when we celebrated our 37th anniversary at AP in April.  So it really is a touch of magic.


----------



## erionm

WDWMagic.com toured a Cascade Cabin and has a photo gallery of 70 photos of the cabin and other updated areas at WL.

http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/cop...cabins-at-disneys-wilderness-lodge-resort.htm


----------



## ErinC

Happy Belated Anniversary to Sleepy and Luv. Sorry I missed it yesterday. Love reading the trip highlights though. 

Today has not been a good one at our house. One of our little dogs was attacked last night in our back yard. Not sure by what, maybe a coyote or a fox. Took him to the vet this morning and he's got several puncture wounds (which I knew) and a broken rib (which I had no idea)  She had to do surgery on him this afternoon. We are super sad at our house. Hope to hear back from the vet a little later about his progress.


----------



## ErinC

erionm said:


> WDWMagic.com toured a Cascade Cabin and has a photo gallery of 70 photos of the cabin and other updated areas at WL.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/cop...cabins-at-disneys-wilderness-lodge-resort.htm



Thanks for sharing the pics. Honestly, I like the pictures of the grand villa better than the decor of the cabins. Seems like all of them have a very sterile "white" wall color. They all need to be "warmed" up in my opinion. Probably won't ever spend the points for either option, so it probably won't matter!


----------



## jimmytammy

Erin
Well wishes for your little one


----------



## twinklebug

ErinC said:


> Happy Belated Anniversary to Sleepy and Luv. Sorry I missed it yesterday. Love reading the trip highlights though.
> 
> Today has not been a good one at our house. One of our little dogs was attacked last night in our back yard. Not sure by what, maybe a coyote or a fox. Took him to the vet this morning and he's got several puncture wounds (which I knew) and a broken rib (which I had no idea)  She had to do surgery on him this afternoon. We are super sad at our house. Hope to hear back from the vet a little later about his progress.


Poor little guy, hope he's doing well this morning.


----------



## Granny

erionm said:


> wdwnt.com has a post with photos and a video of the enhancements at WL/BRV/CCV.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/07/photo...de-cabins-area-opens-guests-wilderness-lodge/





erionm said:


> WDWMagic.com toured a Cascade Cabin and has a photo gallery of 70 photos of the cabin and other updated areas at WL.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/cop...cabins-at-disneys-wilderness-lodge-resort.htm



*Michael*...thank you so much for taking the time to post these links.  Some of us don't stray to many other Disney web sites so it is great that you brought them right here to our rocking chairs!  

The first video of the pool is very detailed...pretty much anything you want to see regarding the new pool is included in that video.  Very nicely done!

And the set of pictures of the cabins and villas is very well done.  70 pictures of these spaces give everyone a pretty good idea of the decor and layout of the various accommodations.  I have to admit, the cabins and Grand Villas are pretty spectacular.  I'm still having a hard time loving the 1BR & 2BR kitchen layout but I understand that they were really pressed for space and it is most likely the most space-efficient layout possible.  Overall, I personally think the decor is very good and if I were looking to buy DVC I would be pretty "wowed" by the cabins and general layout of the WL area at this point.  

Thanks again for sharing these.


----------



## erionm

Granny said:


> *Michael*...thank you so much for taking the time to post these links.  Some of us don't stray to many other Disney web sites so it is great that you brought them right here to our rocking chairs!


Your welcome.  I spend a little too much time online while I'm supposed to be working.  

And if anyone can sneak a murphy bed out of one of the Cabins, I want that Chip 'n' Dale backdrop!


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> *Twins* - Don't miss the opportunity to take a sleigh ride thru the Christmas lights at Ft. Wilderness!  DiznyDi and I love that adventure.  You have to sign up ahead of time. It is a nice ~20 minute sleigh ride pulled by a nice big Percheron (similar to  Clydesdale - sorry if I just stepped on *Horselover's* toes!).  You can meet them in the horse barn during the day.  The ride is memorable, the lights impressive (the RVs more impressive - Jeese Louise $).



You didn't.  They are indeed Percherons & very beautiful.  A sweet, mild mannered breed.  Gentle giants.       I bet @KAT4DISNEY would agree.

And now me thinks you have some tattoos since you've mentioned them a couple times in previous posts.  Spill!      I'm a little obsessed with tattoos now that I have one of my own.   The artist that did mine warned me they're addicting & once you get one you'll want more.  He was right & I never thought I would get a tattoo.  Already thinking about ideas for the next one which of course will be New Zealand related.     



ErinC said:


> Happy Belated Anniversary to Sleepy and Luv. Sorry I missed it yesterday. Love reading the trip highlights though.
> 
> Today has not been a good one at our house. One of our little dogs was attacked last night in our back yard. Not sure by what, maybe a coyote or a fox. Took him to the vet this morning and he's got several puncture wounds (which I knew) and a broken rib (which I had no idea)  She had to do surgery on him this afternoon. We are super sad at our house. Hope to hear back from the vet a little later about his progress.



Oh Erin I'm so sorry to hear that.        Prayers for your fur baby.  Let us know how he's doing.

Phew all caught up!  I didn't think I had been away from the thread for so long.   Hope everyone is doing well.  Had a quiet 4th & this week has been strange with the holiday falling on a Tue.  I've been confused all week what day it is!        Wednesday felt like Mon. & now it's already Friday.        We leave for NZ 3 weeks from today!         I'll be counting down my sleeps soon ala DiznyDi.

HAPPY BELATED ANNIVERSARY SLEEPY & LUV!


----------



## kungaloosh22

erionm said:


> WDWMagic.com toured a Cascade Cabin and has a photo gallery of 70 photos of the cabin and other updated areas at WL.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/cop...cabins-at-disneys-wilderness-lodge-resort.htm



Thank you for posting this. These are the first significant shots I've seen of the grand villas, and they are really impressive! Don't know if or when we'll ever stay in one, but it sure is fun to ogle them. 

@wildernessDad, how are you settling in to your new place? I think unpacking in a new home is SUCH a chore, but sometimes fun as well to set up and explore a new home. (No need to respond right away... we know you're super busy!)


----------



## ArielSRL

Update: paperwork was sent off to Disney today so we are officially in the ROFR waiting game...

Oh and, as long as all goes well with the contract, we decided to forego our June 2018 beach trip and we will be doing a (mostly) resort only trip to explore our new (fingers crossed) home resort for 4 nights - we will do one MK day. 

Thanks to everyone here for being so helpful. The resort does speak for itself, and we fell in love with it, which is why we chose it, however it will be nice to officially join the groupies in a couple/few months!


----------



## ErinC

Ariel, fingers crossed that the contract goes through. I love the thought of a resort only trip. I love seeing that the resort is almost finished. Can't wait to get back there in the spring.

Thanks for the well wishes on our dog. The vet elected to have him stay another night. He was in worse shape than originally thought, broken rib, collapsed lung, and a bruised heart. A couple of his puncture wounds had to have stitches. The vet did surgery to suture the rib to the ribs on each side of the broken one. She drew the air off his chest to hopefully allow the punctured in the lung to close back up. He still wasn't eating and drinking well today, so that's why she kept him again. We should be able to pick him up tomorrow afternoon. He will have to be confined when he gets home, which will be difficult. I ordered a pet tent off Amazon today, hopefully that will give him a spot to call his home in the living room for the next several days. Whatever attacked him was much bigger than his 11 lb self. Our other dog ( they are brothers) is so lost and lonely without him. They've never been apart since we brought them home 6 years ago. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day for our pup. 

On a completely different note, did anyone else get the email about the discounted tickets offered to DVC members? Is this a new deal, or something we've already had in place?


----------



## ArielSRL

ErinC said:


> Ariel, fingers crossed that the contract goes through. I love the thought of a resort only trip. I love seeing that the resort is almost finished. Can't wait to get back there in the spring.


Thank you so much! We fell in love just seeing part of it in June...I can't wait to spend time really exploring everything next June!



ErinC said:


> The vet elected to have him stay another night. He was in worse shape than originally thought, broken rib, collapsed lung, and a bruised heart. A couple of his puncture wounds had to have stitches. The vet did surgery to suture the rib to the ribs on each side of the broken one. She drew the air off his chest to hopefully allow the punctured in the lung to close back up. He still wasn't eating and drinking well today, so that's why she kept him again.


Oh no...poor pup!



ErinC said:


> We should be able to pick him up tomorrow afternoon. He will have to be confined when he gets home, which will be difficult. I ordered a pet tent off Amazon today, hopefully that will give him a spot to call his home in the living room for the next several days. Whatever attacked him was much bigger than his 11 lb self. Our other dog ( they are brothers) is so lost and lonely without him. They've never been apart since we brought them home 6 years ago. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day for our pup.


Hopefully all works out and you get him home tomorrow. Well wishes for a speedy recovery!



ErinC said:


> On a completely different note, did anyone else get the email about the discounted tickets offered to DVC members? Is this a new deal, or something we've already had in place?


From what I have read, it is a new thing that just showed up, maybe yesterday?


----------



## horselover

ArielSRL said:


> Update: paperwork was sent off to Disney today so we are officially in the ROFR waiting game...
> 
> Oh and, as long as all goes well with the contract, we decided to forego our June 2018 beach trip and we will be doing a (mostly) resort only trip to explore our new (fingers crossed) home resort for 4 nights - we will do one MK day.
> 
> Thanks to everyone here for being so helpful. The resort does speak for itself, and we fell in love with it, which is why we chose it, however it will be nice to officially join the groupies in a couple/few months!



Good luck ArielSRL!   Hope the process goes quickly for you.     



ErinC said:


> Thanks for the well wishes on our dog. The vet elected to have him stay another night. He was in worse shape than originally thought, broken rib, collapsed lung, and a bruised heart. A couple of his puncture wounds had to have stitches. The vet did surgery to suture the rib to the ribs on each side of the broken one. She drew the air off his chest to hopefully allow the punctured in the lung to close back up. He still wasn't eating and drinking well today, so that's why she kept him again. We should be able to pick him up tomorrow afternoon. He will have to be confined when he gets home, which will be difficult. I ordered a pet tent off Amazon today, hopefully that will give him a spot to call his home in the living room for the next several days. Whatever attacked him was much bigger than his 11 lb self. Our other dog ( they are brothers) is so lost and lonely without him. They've never been apart since we brought them home 6 years ago. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day for our pup.
> 
> On a completely different note, did anyone else get the email about the discounted tickets offered to DVC members? Is this a new deal, or something we've already had in place?



Poor baby.         Continued prayers for a full & speedy recovery.   

Yes, I recevied it & it's new.  I just got a new AP in May.  Figures.  I may buy another towards the end of the year & hang onto it to activate in 2018.   I've also seen several people post they called MS & were told they can upgrade recently purchased APs to the Platinum Plus but it has to be done on site. I'll try to do that with mine in Oct.  I already have the Platinum AP (curse you Christmas/NY black out dates!) but I love the water parks so for a few dollars more I'll upgrade if they'll let me.

Happy weekend groupie friends!


----------



## ArielSRL

horselover said:


> Good luck ArielSRL! Hope the process goes quickly for you.


Thank you!


----------



## jimmytammy

ArielSRL said:


> Update: paperwork was sent off to Disney today so we are officially in the ROFR waiting game...
> 
> Oh and, as long as all goes well with the contract, we decided to forego our June 2018 beach trip and we will be doing a (mostly) resort only trip to explore our new (fingers crossed) home resort for 4 nights - we will do one MK day.
> 
> Thanks to everyone here for being so helpful. The resort does speak for itself, and we fell in love with it, which is why we chose it, however it will be nice to officially join the groupies in a couple/few months!



Just for the record, you love the Lodge, so you are automatically a groupie 
Sending Moose Dust that the contract is yours, pronto!!


----------



## ArielSRL

jimmytammy said:


> Just for the record, you love the Lodge, so you are automatically a groupie
> Sending Moose Dust that the contract is yours, pronto!!


Thank you!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Just for the record, you love the Lodge, so you are automatically a groupie
> Sending Moose Dust that the contract is yours, pronto!!





​*Ariel*...good luck with your contract!!


----------



## Roxyfire

ArielSRL said:


> Update: paperwork was sent off to Disney today so we are officially in the ROFR waiting game...
> 
> Oh and, as long as all goes well with the contract, we decided to forego our June 2018 beach trip and we will be doing a (mostly) resort only trip to explore our new (fingers crossed) home resort for 4 nights - we will do one MK day.
> 
> Thanks to everyone here for being so helpful. The resort does speak for itself, and we fell in love with it, which is why we chose it, however it will be nice to officially join the groupies in a couple/few months!



Congrats! I wish there was a good VWL contract when I was on the hunt. I will certainly envy those folks staying at the Lodge during the Christmas season


----------



## sleepydog25

Thursday was our last full day at the World, and we did FP Soarin', and though we had an FP for Spaceship Earth, the wait there was north of 15 minutes. We opted to go to Tutto Gusto Wine Cellar for lunch, instead. It was great, as usual, and we were the first people there. Sat on one of the low couches, got out of the heat, wined, and dined. Good stuff! We decided we'd had enough after nosing around the Showcase a while, and we went back to BLT where we'd checked in after four days at SSR. Water was a bit too warm, but we did manage to find a couple of lounge chairs under an umbrella. For dinner, we went ate in as I had some leftovers from a couple of restaurants, and* Luv* got a small flatbread pizza from Contempo. We watched the new fireworks show from TOWL, and to be blunt, didn't enjoy it nearly as much as Wishes.

Friday, we hit MK for a few more rides--BTMRR, HM, Buzz, and Mickey's Philharmagic--before heading back to BLT and checking out. Sad to leave, but we didn't have far to go since we drove over to Melbourne to see my eldest and her family. Fun catching up with them, and we drove back today. Happy to be home!

*HIGHLIGHTS*
- Artist Point 
- Room at BLT
- Non-Disney restaurants (Bice, Morimoto, WP)
- Access to Disney Springs while at SSR
- RnR, BTMRR, Flight of the Avatar (or whatever it's called)
- The smell of the lobby at WL and sneak peek of a cabin

*LOWLIGHTS*
- Roaring Fork
- Oppressive heat and humidity--above average for both even for this time of year
- Rain (heavy) at dinner time every day but one
- Lack of freezer in mini fridge at SSR
- Lack of Adventureland and Frontierland being open on EMH day--only Tomorrowland and Fantasyland were open
- Rope drop procedure--too many stops

*OBSERVATIONS*
- The new Navi River Ride is lovely to take in. . .once. No real need to do it again anytime soon. As has been discussed on other threads, the narrative is muddled. Very creative but not terribly compelling.
- The avatar ride is thrilling!
- The night lights in Pandora, while pretty, aren't worth an extra trip to see when the park is filled as it was around the 4th.
- New landscaping at WL is well done. . .though I still feel the entire thing was unnecessary. Given that, they did a grand job, it appears. 
- From the last cabin on the south side, 8026, you can step onto the old nature trail. Not sure if it still connects to main bike/walking path down the trail, but I think it might.
- It is a LONG haul from the outermost cabins to the main Lodge. Want coffee in the morning? Might be lukewarm by the time you get back.
- The new Soarin' is just okay. Not as much fun, too much CGI, and the images of the tall buildings, mountains, etc. are warped as they lean to your right quite a bit.
- Happily Ever After fireworks show is a disappointment--if you don't want to be among the hordes in MK, then you miss all the projections on Cindy's Castle. TOWL is no longer as good a spot to watch the show. Plus, the songs reflect the newer generation of songs and characters, thus giving less time to the classics. For example, no more Jiminy Cricket. Instead, we get a voice over from some stuffy man. The show doesn't build much momentum, just seems to be a bunch of explosions and projections (did I mention you can't see them from TOWL, Poly, CG, GF dock, etc.?
- Enjoyed the ambiance and room at Port Orleans French Quarter more than SSR. There, I said it. No haters, please. Didn't dislike SSR, but the decor was bland; the a/c didn't do well with the humidity; felt more like a standard hotel room than deluxe resort; only one side table for the bed (so, I had no place to put my glasses, cell phone, et. al.); drawers in bureau stuck a lot so were hard to open and hardware on two drawers were hanging loose--I'd tighten only to have the loose the next day; small TV that was set low on the bureau, so hard to watch over your feet; no freezer in fridge; landscaping is mostly grass. Again, SSR wasn't bad, but for us, and it's only our opinion, the studio set up didn't feel very deluxe.  We did love the access to DS since we were in Congress Park. Also, didn't like the driving aspect. Signage isn't very good in that area, and we wound up retracing our steps in the vehicle since the roads were confusing. GPS would send us out one way and bring us by DS every time. Too disjointed.
- Overall Disney feel seems to be going the way of "new." We see less and less of Mickey and Minnie. The older characters and experiences are losing ground to Moana, Anna, Elsa, Rapunzel, Merida, et. al. They're fine characters, but I miss the old songs, the classic Disney feelings. I suspect in 20 more years, we'll barely recognize the songs and shows.  Just consider the new fireworks show. It's clearly anecdotal, but I didn't see the sheer happiness when the newer songs and characters were around. Smiles, yes. Some "oh, cool" statements? Sure. But, when classic shows (trolley car singers/dancers) and songs came on, people would clap and dance and laugh. The newer stuff simply doesn't have the heart of the classics. Call me old, but that's how I feel. As Disney loses its bedrock, it becomes more and more commercial and less emotional. I think that's a shame.

That's all for now. Again, thanks for all the anniversary wishes from you great Groupies!


----------



## ArielSRL

Granny said:


> View attachment 251368
> 
> ​*Ariel*...good luck with your contract!!


Thank you!!



Roxyfire said:


> Congrats! I wish there was a good VWL contract when I was on the hunt. I will certainly envy those folks staying at the Lodge during the Christmas season


Thank you! Yes, that will have to be on my bucket list because as a teacher, it's hard to get any time off other than a day or two before the holiday.


----------



## Starwind

Are the fridges in the studios good and proper small fridges that can keep perishables [eg raw chicken, milk, leftovers] in the safe temperature zone and yet not turn them into a block of ice ? 

We have had mixed luck with the fridges in the hotel side and wouldn't trust them with perishables, especially things like raw meats.

Thanks !

SW


----------



## ArielSRL

Starwind said:


> Are the fridges in the studios good and proper small fridges that can keep perishables [eg raw chicken, milk, leftovers] in the safe temperature zone and yet not turn them into a block of ice ?
> 
> We have had mixed luck with the fridges in the hotel side and wouldn't trust them with perishables, especially things like raw meats.
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> SW


Ours seemed fine in June. I will admit that we did not keep meats in there, but we had 2 half gallons of milk, water, soda, Gatorade, wine, sweets and they stayed cold yet did not freeze. I did have to adjust the temp though. At first I did not and the items were not getting cold.


----------



## Starwind

ArielSRL said:


> Ours seemed fine in June. I will admit that we did not keep meats in there, but we had 2 half gallons of milk, water, soda, Gatorade, wine, sweets and they stayed cold yet did not freeze. I did have to adjust the temp though. At first I did not and the items were not getting cold.



Thanks !


----------



## jimmytammy

Starwind said:


> Are the fridges in the studios good and proper small fridges that can keep perishables [eg raw chicken, milk, leftovers] in the safe temperature zone and yet not turn them into a block of ice ?
> 
> We have had mixed luck with the fridges in the hotel side and wouldn't trust them with perishables, especially things like raw meats.
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> SW


We had a good one at Kidani back in May.  Kept everything at a good temp the whole time.


----------



## Starwind

jimmytammy said:


> We had a good one at Kidani back in May.  Kept everything at a good temp the whole time.



Thanks !  Good to hear they seem to be good ones !


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> - Overall Disney feel seems to be going the way of "new." We see less and less of Mickey and Minnie. The older characters and experiences are losing ground to Moana, Anna, Elsa, Rapunzel, Merida, et. al. They're fine characters, but I miss the old songs, the classic Disney feelings. I suspect in 20 more years, we'll barely recognize the songs and shows. Just consider the new fireworks show. It's clearly anecdotal, but I didn't see the sheer happiness when the newer songs and characters were around. Smiles, yes. Some "oh, cool" statements? Sure. But, when classic shows (trolley car singers/dancers) and songs came on, people would clap and dance and laugh. The newer stuff simply doesn't have the heart of the classics. Call me old, but that's how I feel. As Disney loses its bedrock, it becomes more and more commercial and less emotional. I think that's a shame.


Sleepy, I am there with you on the feel of the place changing.  IMO, Disney is going back through some changes that came about a few yrs back.  In reading books from guys like Marty Sklar and a few of the original Imagineers, its seems like they(the Company)has tried distancing themselves from Mickey and many of the classic characters and stories that put them on the map in the 1st place.  And they always come back to them.  I think they are just reacting to the times, Frozen, etc. that is driving the profits right now.  Same thing happened when The Little Mermaid, Lion King and all those came along.  Cash cows, and Mickey and the likes took a backseat


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Sleepy, I am there with you on the feel of the place changing.  IMO, Disney is going back through some changes that came about a few yrs back.  In reading books from guys like Marty Sklar and a few of the original Imagineers, its seems like they(the Company)has tried distancing themselves from Mickey and many of the classic characters and stories that put them on the map in the 1st place.  And they always come back to them.  I think they are just reacting to the times, Frozen, etc. that is driving the profits right now.  Same thing happened when The Little Mermaid, Lion King and all those came along.  Cash cows, and Mickey and the likes took a backseat


Likely so, *JT*, but I don't like it. I believe Disney underestimates the emotional heft of the classic characters which you don't get with the current crop. The latest trend brings you back a few years; emotional ties bring you back for decades.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Fix for no bedside table, I own one and love it...

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s//ref=mw_dp_a_s?ie=UTF8&k=Urban+Shelf


----------



## bobbiwoz

Starwind said:


> Are the fridges in the studios good and proper small fridges that can keep perishables [eg raw chicken, milk, leftovers] in the safe temperature zone and yet not turn them into a block of ice ?
> 
> We have had mixed luck with the fridges in the hotel side and wouldn't trust them with perishables, especially things like raw meats.
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> SW


Ours at BCV last week was fine.  It did also have a little freezer.


----------



## ElizabethCB

Hi, groupies!

I have been watching the 3 br villas at Copper Creek since we are staying there in January. I've been meaning to post this and realized I'd better do it today!

Check this out. It looks like someone booked the 3br villa for 5 nights in February. They booked before the 7 month mark, so they must be CCV owners...of 575 points! (Or maybe half that,  and they are borrowing from 2018?) 

I'm a new owner, and we bought resale, so maybe I'm off here...just looked like a pretty big investment in CCV!  I'm jealous, although that would wear off once I got the annual fee bill.


----------



## sleepydog25

rkstocke5609 said:


> Fix for no bedside table, I own one and love it...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s//ref=mw_dp_a_s?ie=UTF8&k=Urban+Shelf


Hmmm. Interesting.



ElizabethCB said:


> Hi, groupies!
> 
> I have been watching the 3 br villas at Copper Creek since we are staying there in January. I've been meaning to post this and realized I'd better do it today!
> 
> Check this out. It looks like someone booked the 3br villa for 5 nights in February. They booked before the 7 month mark, so they must be CCV owners...of 575 points! (Or maybe half that,  and they are borrowing from 2018?)
> 
> I'm a new owner, and we bought resale, so maybe I'm off here...just looked like a pretty big investment in CCV!  I'm jealous, although that would wear off once I got the annual fee bill.


Yeah, those GV suites cost more points than the cabins. The new CC points aren't inexpensive ($170 pp), and on top of that, the yearly fees _started_ at $7.32 pp making them second only to VB, I believe. Thus, new owners at Copper Creek are making a substantial financial commitment.


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Morning Groupies!
DDad was on vacation last week - so I'm just getting caught up on the thread.  I hope everyone enjoyed their 4th holiday celebrating with family and friends.  We had both our moms with us for the day.  Rich's mom will be 92 and mine will be 87.  The weather was beautiful, the food plentiful and best of all, family was here.

I'm so sorry I missed your anniversary sleepy!  Wishing you and luv a belated Happiest of Anniversaries!  And to celebrate at the Lodge is spectacular!  I appreciated reading your commentary.

Moose dust ArielSRL on your contract!  I hope everything goes well and you'll soon have those points in your account for trip planning.

Do we have an update on the pup that was attacked?  Our 4-footed family members can really pull at our heart strings.

Raining all day in Ohio today, and tomorrow too.


----------



## Granny

DiznyDi said:


> Raining all day in Ohio today, and tomorrow too.



*Di*...great hearing from you!  Feel free to send us some of that rain.  Looks like upper 90's again today and no rain for a couple of weeks now. 



ElizabethCB said:


> I'm a new owner, and we bought resale, so maybe I'm off here...just looked like a pretty big investment in CCV! I'm jealous, although that would wear off once I got the annual fee bill.



*Elizabeth*...If I haven't already said so, CONGRATULATIONS on your DVC ownership!


----------



## Dizny Dad

As DiznyDi shared, I took last week off from work.  It was the first time in 10 yrs that we stayed at home instead of jetting off to The World.  I had so much I wanted to accomplish during my time off on the house and property.  I accomplished about 40% of what I thought should be done, but had a great time with DiznyDi none-the-less!

Great to hear of all the excitement from the group; and Happy Anniversary Sleepy & Luv.  and Sleepy, I really appreciated the trip report.


----------



## ArielSRL

DiznyDi said:


> Moose dust ArielSRL on your contract! I hope everything goes well and you'll soon have those points in your account for trip planning.



Thank you!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ErinC said:


> Happy Belated Anniversary to Sleepy and Luv. Sorry I missed it yesterday. Love reading the trip highlights though.
> 
> Today has not been a good one at our house. One of our little dogs was attacked last night in our back yard. Not sure by what, maybe a coyote or a fox. Took him to the vet this morning and he's got several puncture wounds (which I knew) and a broken rib (which I had no idea)  She had to do surgery on him this afternoon. We are super sad at our house. Hope to hear back from the vet a little later about his progress.



Hope your guy is doing better!  I had a dog attacked by a raccoon many years ago.  Punctured trachea for one thing.  She was sooooo sore for a long time.  I'd have to carry her outside to do her business, set her down and when she was done carry her back in.  Also first time she ever got to eat whatever she wanted as long as she'd eat as her throat and rest of her was very painful so she wasn't very inclined.  Hand feeding and lots of encouragement.  



horselover said:


> You didn't.  They are indeed Percherons & very beautiful.  A sweet, mild mannered breed.  Gentle giants.       I bet @KAT4DISNEY would agree.



Yep!  Mostly Percherons at WDW although a few Belgians thrown in and maybe some others have snuck in.  DL has a Brabant for one - which is a "european" belgian.


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yep!  Mostly Percherons at WDW although a few Belgians thrown in and maybe some others have snuck in.  DL has a Brabant for one - which is a "european" belgian.



  Those Europeans & their fancy words.    It's been a long time since I've walked over to the stables at FW.   Mostly because it's been so long since I've stayed at VWL.       Always enjoying visiting with the horses. 

I've got a split stay BLT/VWL in March (2 & 2) mostly because I didn't want to borrow any points.   My preference would be to move to BCV at the 7 mo. window just because it's easier for F&G, but now I'm wondering if maybe I shouldn't do a split between BCV & VWL.  Not sure when I'll get another opportunity to stay at VWL.  We aren't doing a Chrismtas/NY trip in 2018.  I miss my home.       I may be stuck with the BLT/VWL split though because my 7 mo. window opens while we're in NZ.  Can't call from there.  I'll have to take my chances when we get home mid Aug.


----------



## ElizabethCB

[B said:
			
		

> Elizabeth[/B]...If I haven't already said so, CONGRATULATIONS on your DVC ownership!



I think you did, but thank you!   It went through in January, and we are taking our first trip (to Copper Creek) in January 2018. Can't wait!


----------



## rkstocke5609

sleepydog25 said:


> Hmmm. Interesting.


I use it for my IPad mini & iPhone.  For the cost, its definitely worth a try.  Absolutely no good for a beverage however....


----------



## pmaurer74

DVC Jen said:


> We signed up for July 12th - my birthday.  We got very lucky with the timing. We leave the 13th


Let me know how the tour goes and what they do on the tour. Thanks!


----------



## Corinne

*Sleepy - *disappointed to hear the MK fireworks are not as good as Wishes, especially from afar, which is often how we view them. We will be at CA Grill for our anniversary in September so that's a bummer, but I'll make the most of it!

I enjoyed your trip report, and completely agree way too much CGI used  in the new version of Soarin'.


----------



## aoconnor

Corinne said:


> *Sleepy - *disappointed to hear the MK fireworks are not as good as Wishes, especially from afar, which is often how we view them. We will also be at CA Grille for our anniversary in September so that's a bummer.
> 
> I enjoyed your trip report, and completely agree way too much CGI used  in the new version of Soarin'.



I'm a little surprised because I thought I read that Happily Ever After actually has quite a few more fireworks shells than Wishes. It's longer though so maybe it's more spread out.

I third the CGI criticism for Soarin'- way too noticeable.


----------



## Lakegirl

Sleepy thanks so much for your trip report!!! Loved every minute of it.


----------



## ArielSRL

Hopefully I won't get flamed...lol...but I loved Happily Ever After! Granted, we did the Plaza dessert party so we had a great view without the crowds. I love Wishes, too, though.

Oh and I asked for Row B1 with Soarin and it was a great view...but I've heard the curving is really noticeable, otherwise.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I am another fan of HEA!  I think you have to decide to watch the projections or the fireworks. We did the dessert party with Plaza viewing on July 2, and really enjoyed the projections, and then did TTOTW on July 6 and enjoyed the fireworks.  I love the theme to make your own Magic!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

We haven't seen HEA yet but I had the concern of fewer fireworks and more stuff projected on the buildings.  The projections are nice and add a lot if you can see them but I LOVE fireworks so have been afraid I won't like the new show as much.  I'll know in October.


----------



## sleepydog25

ArielSRL said:


> Hopefully I won't get flamed...lol...but I loved Happily Ever After! Granted, we did the Plaza dessert party so we had a great view without the crowds. I love Wishes, too, though.
> 
> Oh and I asked for Row B1 with Soarin and it was a great view...but I've heard the curving is really noticeable, otherwise.


Oh, no, you're in trouble now!   Seriously, such matters are totally subjective, and just because *Luv* and I didn't like HEA as much as Wishes doesn't mean others won't. Perhaps if we'd viewed HEA in MK so that we could see the projections on the castle, we would have liked it more. Of course, that means to see them, you actually HAVE to be in the park or pay extra for a dessert party (neither of us are big sweets eaters, so that might be problematic). As for the fireworks, I don't know that there are fewer--there may even be more. The fireworks, in fact, were fine as a standalone segment--there are a couple of new explosions that are quite remarkable, too. For us, standing at the TOTWL and not being able to see the projections, we simply didn't get the connection to the music as much. Personally, and again it's only my lone opinion after only one viewing, missing out on an important component of the display (projections) lessened the emotional impact. On top of that, with so much of the music being of the newer generation variety, I felt a bit lost.  Perhaps one day we'll venture into MK and see HEA up close.

As for the curve in Soarin', they were only operating one flight deck (the first one) when we arrived for our FP (Epcot hadn't been open long), and we were seated in the front row about middle way down. While the smell-o-rama aspect was better than our visit in May (4 distinct smells--grass, jasmine, mountain air, sea breeze), the tilt seemed worse--I thought the Eiffel Tower was the Leaning Tower of Pisa.    Sorry to seem like such a negative nanny, but Soarin' went from one of my top five rides to just a middling attraction. 

I'm certain part of my issues with current things at Disney is that I'm reluctant to change unless I can perceive a noted advancement or better product. On my list of personal annoyances:
- *Maelstrom*: Wasn't a great ride, but Frozen isn't, either. The songs are better is all.
- *Soarin'*: Old version had more glee, more Disney joy. . .and lacked "The Tilt."
- *Test Track*: Neon update a few years ago seems cheaply done and added nothing to the ride.
- *BRV/CCVC*: WILDERNESS Lodge, Disney. . .
- *Roaring Fork*: Freshly made Mickey waffles with toppings, Disney. . .
- *HEA*: You can't fit everyone into MK on any given night to see the projections, Disney. . .
Well, you get the picture.  *Luv *would say "roll with it, babe," but sometimes I just can't.  Okay, now back to the regularly scheduled programming. . .


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> . On top of that, with so much of the music being of the newer generation variety, I felt a bit lost.  Perhaps one day we'll venture into MK and see HEA up close.



When I saw the song list I thought they were "interesting" choices and are not things that I'll identify much with.  Will the younger generation identify enough or were the classics something they also knew with appeal for everyone?  It was disappointing to me but again, have to wait and see. 



sleepydog25 said:


> .
> As for the curve in Soarin', they were only operating one flight deck (the first one) when we arrived for our FP (Epcot hadn't been open long), and we were seated in the front row about middle way down. While the smell-o-rama aspect was better than our visit in May (4 distinct smells--grass, jasmine, mountain air, sea breeze), the tilt seemed worse--I thought the Eiffel Tower was the Leaning Tower of Pisa.    Sorry to seem like such a negative nanny, but Soarin' went from one of my top five rides to just a middling attraction.
> 
> I'm certain part of my issues with current things at Disney is that I'm reluctant to change unless I can perceive a noted advancement or better product. On my list of personal



Oh that curve.  I mean seriously.  This came from a company that does huge movie productions?  Did they forget to tell the film people that they had a curved screen to shoot for?  It really is so poorly done and no decent excuse at all.  Just an oops - we forgot about that.  And that seems to encompass so many of the new changes and additions.  Not bad but then some rather big oops. 



sleepydog25 said:


> .
> I'm certain part of my issues with current things at Disney is that I'm reluctant to change unless I can perceive a noted advancement or better product. On my list of personal annoyances:
> *- Maelstrom: Wasn't a great ride, but Frozen isn't, either. The songs are better is all.  *Or rather - there are songs now.  The queue is an improvement.  It would have been cute as a new ride added to MK or DHS but gutting Maelstrom for it - still a no-no for me.
> - *Soarin'*: Old version had more glee, more Disney joy. . .and lacked "The Tilt."
> *- Test Track: Neon update a few years ago seems cheaply done and added nothing to the ride.  *We ride it because it's still the same track, but where I used to actually like the theme before and would almost hope for some small line to look around more I now want to get thru the queue as quickly as possible.  The design a car?  We do single rider to avoid it.  The room where you used to get sprayed with "acid"?  They couldn't even think of anything to do there.    A complete waste of remodel money for us.
> - *BRV/CCVC*: WILDERNESS Lodge, Disney. . .
> - *Roaring Fork*: Freshly made Mickey waffles with toppings, Disney. . .
> - *HEA*: You can't fit everyone into MK on any given night to see the projections, Disney. . .  That's the thing I dislike a lot about using the projections for the story.  They took the best fireworks shows at Disney (DHS - one of which were the Star Wars fireworks) and by adding the projections it made them a much more disjointed show to watch from anywhere other than right in front of the projections.  That means they have decrease the number of viewers that enjoy the full experience as designed vs increasing the viewing size.
> Well, you get the picture.  *Luv *would say "roll with it, babe," but sometimes I just can't.  Okay, now back to the regularly scheduled programming. . .Such wise advice.  Sometimes you just want to stomp your feet and throw a tantrum though!


----------



## Roxyfire

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Oh that curve. I mean seriously. This came from a company that does huge movie productions? Did they forget to tell the film people that they had a curved screen to shoot for? It really is so poorly done and no decent excuse at all. Just an oops - we forgot about that. And that seems to encompass so many of the new changes and additions. Not bad but then some rather big oops.



At this point it all kinda makes me chuckle. There's one landmark, and I'm not going to say what or when, but I really have a hard time stifling my giggles. It's just so...uhm...anatomical... I am basically an overgrown teenager after all 

But I do wonder why not focus on landmarks that are more round. Maybe they'll change the video sooner rather than later but that's just getting my hopes up. We still go on it a couple times every trip because it's a fantastic ride.


----------



## DenLo

ElizabethCB said:


> Hi, groupies!
> 
> I have been watching the 3 br villas at Copper Creek since we are staying there in January. I've been meaning to post this and realized I'd better do it today!
> 
> Check this out. It looks like someone booked the 3br villa for 5 nights in February. They booked before the 7 month mark, so they must be CCV owners...of 575 points! (Or maybe half that,  and they are borrowing from 2018?)
> 
> I'm a new owner, and we bought resale, so maybe I'm off here...just looked like a pretty big investment in CCV!  I'm jealous, although that would wear off once I got the annual fee bill.



I keep trying to figure out how our 65 CCV points will cover a cabin's point cost.  I cannot imagine a GV.  Even if we book at the 7 month mark for additional nights and use three years of CCV points we won't be able to stay there more than a few nights.  I am not sure I want to give up all the nights those points would represent if we stayed in a studio instead. 

Or maybe for our 40th anniversary in 2020, we might do it.


----------



## sleepydog25

Agree with all your comments, *KAT*.  Like you, the TT queue feels laborious to me, and I liked the old theme as a _test track_. I still love the 60+ mph part of it, but the rest feels like a rejected TRON experiment. Frozen ride is fine, and the queue there IS better. The ride certainly has an appeal if you love the movie; however, there was something so very old school (read: retro cool) about Maelstrom, partially because it represented some of the culture of an _actual country_. . .in the World Showcase. Plus, it also holds a special place in our hearts as it's an integral part of how *Luv* and I met. I like projections. I thought when they first started them a few years back as part of Christmas or the family vacation memories that was an appropriate use. However, and sorry for whacking on an expired equine, making them a focal point for a fireworks show reduces the appeal for me unless I make the effort to go into MK and spend a couple of hours standing around in order to get a decent viewing spot.  I know, I know. It's a cool effect and people love it. I'm just not a fan of this approach as it reduces the full enjoyment for thousands each night who have gathered at TOTWL, Poly, GF, Narcoossee's, TTC, and even Geyser Point (where the music is now piped in).  Okay, I'll shut up.  



Roxyfire said:


> At this point it all kinda makes me chuckle. There's one landmark, and I'm not going to say what or when, but I really have a hard time stifling my giggles. It's just so...uhm...anatomical... I am basically an overgrown teenager after all


Aren't we all?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday @DVC Jen !!!!!
Hope you have a Moose wonderful day!*

​


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*A belated Happy Birthday @lisah0711 !!!!*

​


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday, DVC Jen and lisah0711 !!

Have a great day.


----------



## TCRAIG

aoconnor said:


> I'm a little surprised because I thought I read that Happily Ever After actually has quite a few more fireworks shells than Wishes. It's longer though so maybe it's more spread out.
> 
> I third the CGI criticism for Soarin'- way too noticeable.


Agree with Soarin' - original was better - but as far as Wishes vs HEA - Wishes had (my opinion) better music but HEA does have more fireworks.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday DVCJen!!!!
Happy Birthday lisah0711!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> -
> *Maelstrom*: Wasn't a great ride, but Frozen isn't, either. The songs are better is all.
> - *Soarin'*: Old version had more glee, more Disney joy. . .and lacked "The Tilt."
> - *Test Track*: Neon update a few years ago seems cheaply done and added nothing to the ride.
> - *BRV/CCVC*: WILDERNESS Lodge, Disney. . .
> - *Roaring Fork*: Freshly made Mickey waffles with toppings, Disney. . .
> - *HEA*: You can't fit everyone into MK on any given night to see the projections, Disney. . .



I liked *Maelstrom* though when the lines were long we skipped it, but far better than Frozen.  I wish I liked Frozen overall as a movie and as an attraction, but for me all it really has is some good songs with some so so story around them
*Soarin*...I liked the old one, loved the new one, until, the last time we rode it, got the outside seats, and wow, the curve came into play.  The 1st times we rode it, got middle every time.  It was great!  I won't ride again without asking for middle only.
*TT*...Mixed feelings on this one, I liked the Tron like effects at 1st, but after awhile, its just bland now
*BRV/CCVC*...wish we would go back in time to the way it was.  Alas, we can't, so I like GP, holding judgement on the pool, RF, etc. until I can fully experience it in Dec.  A fellow DISer, AnnieT, got to stay one night in a studio last weekend with a DVC CM friend at CCVC and raved about it.  She said she approached, as a long time owner at VWL with apprehension, but came away feeling good about the changes.  She also got to visit with another DVC CM who was staying in a cabin and she raved about that too.  And Annie can be very critical of the changes like us.  So I hope to find that I am not totally turned off by it all come Dec.
*RF*...we tended to only eat lunch/dinner here and for a long time I have missed a salad they had that was really good, can't remember which one it was its been that long.  Last time we ate here, we get burgers and flatbreads and enjoyed.  But when we eat dinner, really prefer TL over RF.  GP has got my attn. so I look forward to trying different things there.
*HEA*...reserving judgement but we prefer watching the show from afar(TOTWL comes to mind)and the 1st thing that hit me was we int see the projections from that far away.  Like you, I may brave the crowds on Main St. sometime to see it all, but Im not one to wait a long time for anything.  Did the dessert party for Wishes once and the desserts were eh.  So won't be doing that again.  Wfc4life and sechem32(Will and Liz)did the dessert party, liked the new show, and said it def. needs to be seen up close.  Maybe one day


----------



## jimmytammy

*Julie*
Its been awhile since I have gone over to the stables as well.  I love walking the trail from WL to FW, stopping by to see them either before Trails End or after.  That will be on my list come Dec.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

@jimmytammy you reminded me about the new Frozen stage show at DCA that replaced Aladdin (which was truly an amazing show!).  It was virtually the entire movie!  My nephew and his wife had never see the movie and now don't need to.    I may have used some of the time to try and "rest my eyes" but I would get woke up by people breaking into song.


----------



## twinklebug

Happy Birthday DVCJen! 
   
Happy Birthday lisah0711!​


----------



## sleepydog25

Adding my birthday wishes to *DVCJen and lisah*!


----------



## Dizny Dad

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DVCJen!


----------



## Dizny Dad

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Lisah!


----------



## Dizny Dad

ArielSRL said:


> . . . . . . . . . oh and I asked for Row B1 with Soarin and it was a great view. . . . . . . . .



You can ask for a specific seat?  Man, how have I missed that all along!


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> Agree with all your comments, *KAT*.  *Like you, the TT queue feels laborious to me, and I liked the old theme as a test track.* I still love the 60+ mph part of it, but the rest feels like a rejected TRON experiment. Frozen ride is fine, and the queue there IS better. The ride certainly has an appeal if you love the movie; however, there was something so very old school (read: retro cool) about Maelstrom, partially because it represented some of the culture of an _actual country_. . .in the World Showcase. Plus, it also holds a special place in our hearts as it's an integral part of how *Luv* and I met. I like projections. I thought when they first started them a few years back as part of Christmas or the family vacation memories that was an appropriate use. However, and sorry for whacking on an expired equine, making them a focal point for a fireworks show reduces the appeal for me unless I make the effort to go into MK and spend a couple of hours standing around in order to get a decent viewing spot.  I know, I know. It's a cool effect and people love it. I'm just not a fan of this approach as it reduces the full enjoyment for thousands each night who have gathered at TOTWL, Poly, GF, Narcoossee's, TTC, and even Geyser Point (where the music is now piped in).  Okay, I'll shut up.
> 
> Aren't we all?



I hate the new TT.  The only good part of that ride now is the outside.  New Soarin' I actually really like but every time I've ridden it I've been in the middle.  Last time I was middle 1st row.  I've heard the complaints about being on the sides.  I'd probably feel differently if I had been in one of those sections.  Frozen is just Maelstrom with Frozen characters.  Once was enough.  I was never a big fan of Maelstrom but as you said at least it repsented an ACTUAL country!   I've heard really good things about HEA, but all those comments came from people that watched it from inside the park.  It's very rare we're in the park for fireworks.  I'll have to make the effort to see this one up close though.   Again that will likely be a one & done event.    The older I get the less I enjoy battling the crowds for things like parades & fireworks.


----------



## ArielSRL

Dizny Dad said:


> You can ask for a specific seat?  Man, how have I missed that all along!


It's a row...but yes! You may have to wait longer though.


----------



## sleepydog25

On a completely unrelated note, Photobucket is beginning to annoy me. . .but since this is a thread that stays on topic , I've noticed a lot of Wilderness Lodge signature pics and icons are disappearing. I get why, but I don't have to like it.


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> On a completely unrelated note, Photobucket is beginning to annoy me. . .but since this is a thread that stays on topic , I've noticed a lot of Wilderness Lodge signature pics and icons are disappearing. I get why, but I don't have to like it.



Yep mine are gone.  May need to investigate Flickr.  I miss my moose signature.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> On a completely unrelated note, Photobucket is beginning to annoy me. . .but since this is a thread that stays on topic , I've noticed a lot of Wilderness Lodge signature pics and icons are disappearing. I get why, but I don't have to like it.



I've seen that some are gone - but didn't pay much attention why?

Hey - one of my links!


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> On a completely unrelated note, Photobucket is beginning to annoy me. . .but since this is a thread that stays on topic , I've noticed a lot of Wilderness Lodge signature pics and icons are disappearing. I get why, but I don't have to like it.



As soon as this board added the "Upload a File" button, I stopped using photobucket.  I'm sure some of my old posts of photos in former threads are now showing that annoying icon but anything from the past year should still be good.   

DDad...your signature is very, uh, consistent.


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Yep mine are gone.  May need to investigate Flickr.  I miss my moose signature.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> I've seen that some are gone - but didn't pay much attention why?
> 
> Hey - one of my links!


Photobucket has begun disallowing 3rd party hosting and linking, which seems to mean that if any of your signature line icons were uploaded or linked to Photobucket from a third-party site before being pasted to your signature line, they are disappearing. I have been able to copy and paste from folks' signature lines to restore mine. . .so far. I don't know all the technical aspects, so perhaps someone with far more knowledge than I can enlighten us. What I do know is that Photobucket now wants to charge you for the ability to link. To upgrade to 50GB of storage will cost you $60 per year. That's all you get.  $100 a year gets you 100GB, unlimited linking, but NO 3rd party hosting. For the _mere_ cost of $400 per year, you get 500GB, unlimited linking, unlimited bandwith, AND 3rd party hosting.


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> As soon as this board added the "Upload a File" button, I stopped using photobucket.  I'm sure some of my old posts of photos in former threads are now showing that annoying icon but anything from the past year should still be good.
> 
> DDad...your signature is very, uh, consistent.





sleepydog25 said:


> Photobucket has begun disallowing 3rd party hosting and linking, which seems to mean that if any of your signature line icons were uploaded or linked to Photobucket from a third-party site before being pasted to your signature line, they are disappearing. I have been able to copy and paste from folks' signature lines to restore mine. . .so far. I don't know all the technical aspects, so perhaps someone with far more knowledge than I can enlighten us. What I do know is that Photobucket now wants to charge you for the ability to link. To upgrade to 50GB of storage will cost you $60 per year. That's all you get.  $100 a year gets you 100GB, unlimited linking, but NO 3rd party hosting. For the _mere_ cost of $400 per year, you get 500GB, unlimited linking, unlimited bandwith, AND 3rd party hosting.



So how do I get the files back?  The moose signature listed on page one is a link to photobucket.  From there there is no way to download the file to my computer so I can upload it here.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Photobucket has begun disallowing 3rd party hosting and linking, which seems to mean that if any of your signature line icons were uploaded or linked to Photobucket from a third-party site before being pasted to your signature line, they are disappearing. I have been able to copy and paste from folks' signature lines to restore mine. . .so far. I don't know all the technical aspects, so perhaps someone with far more knowledge than I can enlighten us. What I do know is that Photobucket now wants to charge you for the ability to link. To upgrade to 50GB of storage will cost you $60 per year. That's all you get.  $100 a year gets you 100GB, unlimited linking, but NO 3rd party hosting. For the _mere_ cost of $400 per year, you get 500GB, unlimited linking, unlimited bandwith, AND 3rd party hosting.



A good way to make current users upset.

So, I don't see a way to upload a file to your signature here?  Or perhaps I'm missing the option?  I'm trying to remember what it was that has gone away!  Something I got from @Dizny Dad it seems.


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> So how do I get the files back?  The moose signature listed on page one is a link to photobucket.  From there there is no way to download the file to my computer so I can upload it here.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> A good way to make current users upset.
> 
> So, I don't see a way to upload a file to your signature here?  Or perhaps I'm missing the option?  I'm trying to remember what it was that has gone away!  Something I got from @Dizny Dad it seems.


I got mine back by going to another user's signature line and merely copying the image. Then, I went to my profile page's signature link and pasted it.  Working so far.


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> I got mine back by going to another user's signature line and merely copying the image. Then, I went to my profile page's signature link and pasted it.  Working so far.



It worked but I'm surprised it works because when I click on it within my signature it says it's from photobucket.         I guess it doesn't matter as long as my moosie is back.      I need to find a BCV image now.


----------



## DenLo

horselover said:


> So how do I get the files back?  The moose signature listed on page one is a link to photobucket.  From there there is no way to download the file to my computer so I can upload it here.



Supposedly you can still download your photos on Photobucket to your computer.  I hope it works for you.  This situation with Photobucket stinks.

Hopefully you cannot max out your photo download space on the DisBoards.


----------



## horselover

DenLo said:


> Supposedly you can still download your photos on Photobucket to your computer.  I hope it works for you.  This situation with Photobucket stinks.
> 
> Hopefully you cannot max out your photo download space on the DisBoards.



Yes, it took me awhile to find it in my library on photobucket but I was able to download the BCV image.


----------



## sleepydog25

DenLo said:


> Supposedly you can still download your photos on Photobucket to your computer.  I hope it works for you.  This situation with Photobucket stinks.
> 
> Hopefully you cannot max out your photo download space on the DisBoards.


Yes, I've been doing a dining review from our May trip, and it's been allowing me to post pictures.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> A good way to make current users upset.
> 
> So, I don't see a way to upload a file to your signature here?  Or perhaps I'm missing the option?



*Kathy*...I notice that the signature update in the profile section does not have an "Upload a File" option.  So the signature pictures have to be web-hosted from a site like photobucket.  So I just pulled my images out of the signature.  Do you like my new clean-shaven look there?


----------



## twokats

Since it is my link in photobucket that is the moosie instruction and I still have it with no notice, I don't know what is going on.  I don't have a whole lot in my photobucket, so I guess they don't consider me worth much?????


----------



## DenLo

With iClouds storage these days who really cares about using Photobucket for photo storage.  I never used it that way as we have two computers plus a backup that has all our photos on them.   To me without notification suddenly turning off links for someones photos is tacky and poor business.  They could have told us that in 30 days we will terminate your links unless you buy our best package.  It appears that people that have used Photobucket the longest and are paying very little are still being allowed to use 3rd party hosting.  I expect they will lose their ability to do so in the near future.


----------



## horselover

I give up.  Now the BCV logo is showing up with that stupid photobucket warning again.  I guess it's just going to have to be VWL in my signature.


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> I give up.  Now the BCV logo is showing up with that stupid photobucket warning again.  I guess it's just going to have to be VWL in my signature.







Found this. If it helps at all.


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> Found this. If it helps at all.



Thanks Sly!  I think I might have fixed it.  I like the little version because it's a sea horse.        I just couldn't find one here that I could copy & paste.  Went to the other site I frequent & copied it from my signature there.  Lets see if it worked.


----------



## horselover

Yep it worked.


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Thanks Sly!  I think I might have fixed it.  I like the little version because it's a sea horse.        I just couldn't find one here that I could copy & paste.  Went to the other site I frequent & copied it from my signature there.  Lets see if it worked.


Yep, seems to be working.


----------



## Granny

So...it sounds like Disney has officially announced the next DVC, the Riviera Resort, which will be built at Caribbean Beach Resort area and have access to the new gondola skyway system to carry guests to EPCOT and DHS.    I know this is a Wilderness Lodge DVC thread, but I'm interested in other Groupie comments about the newest resort.  Interesting that it will be the first DVC in close proximity to a moderate resort, though it appears it will not share amenities with CBR.  What do you guys think?


----------



## twinklebug

I saw the announcement just now. My first reaction, it's very nice looking. Seems like another Grand Floridian, but without the easy monorail and boat access to the parks. I'm curious what the real draw to the location will be since it is further removed than the others.

Did you see the announcement for the Star Wars hotel? I laugh because as a teen and young adult I'd have loved to stay in such a place, now it's just meh. I far prefer to be surrounded by living breathing plants & animals than to live in a tube with projected stars.

VWL is still tops in my book, with Kidani as a close second. They could only possibly be overthrown by the River Country DVC if Disney ever made it. Even then the new DVC would not hold any memories or the beautiful lobbies WL has to offer.


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> I saw the announcement just now. My first reaction, it's very nice looking. Seems like another Grand Floridian, but without the easy monorail and boat access to the parks. I'm curious what the real draw to the location will be since it is further removed than the others.



*Cindy*...I think Disney is hoping that the new Skyliner gondola system will be every bit as much of a draw as the monorail.  And yes, it provides easy access to two parks like the monorail does.  It will be interesting to see what the point schedule looks like.  The concept art looks like a Four Seasons luxury hotel.


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> *Cindy*...I think Disney is hoping that the new Skyliner gondola system will be every bit as much of a draw as the monorail.  And yes, it provides easy access to two parks like the monorail does.  It will be interesting to see what the point schedule looks like.  The concept art looks like a Four Seasons luxury hotel.


Ah, I don't count this upcoming gondola system as being anything more than a gimmick. Could be my fear of them falling or getting stuck.  Not for me... nope nope nope.


----------



## horselover

twinklebug said:


> I saw the announcement just now. My first reaction, it's very nice looking. Seems like another Grand Floridian, but without the easy monorail and boat access to the parks. I'm curious what the real draw to the location will be since it is further removed than the others.
> 
> Did you see the announcement for the Star Wars hotel? I laugh because as a teen and young adult I'd have loved to stay in such a place, now it's just meh. I far prefer to be surrounded by living breathing plants & animals than to live in a tube with projected stars.
> 
> VWL is still tops in my book, with Kidani as a close second. They could only possibly be overthrown by the River Country DVC if Disney ever made it. Even then the new DVC would not hold any memories or the beautiful lobbies WL has to offer.



Newest DVC I have no feelings one way or the other.  What I'm not happy about is this stupid gondola ride dumping people at IG.    As a BCV owner I'm not happy.  I feel like I'm about to be screwed over again.  First VWL & now BCV.  I do realize there won't be a major change at BCV but this does change things. There will be construction.   There will be some kind of cables system & gondola whizzing over my head & there will be increased traffic at IG.  I'm just over DVC changing all the resorts I love so they can sell more overpriced points.


----------



## wildernessDad

I just thought I'd give you all an update.  It's been a bit over 2 weeks since we moved into our new home.  We still have a lot of boxes, but we're making good progress, I think.  My eldest is coming this Wednesday, and we're scrambling to make her comfortable for when she is here.  This is a modern house with no living room and no phone jacks.  My wife says she needs a house phone so she can find her cell phone.  We took one evening to see Happily Ever After fireworks at the MK and it was phenomenal.  You have to see it at the park.  The castle overlay during the fireworks is amazing.  We are having guests come over the Labor Day holiday.  I sprung for one night in a Poly bungalow.  Sleepy, I'll pm you with the date.  They've never been to WDW before.  It's going to be fun.  I tore down my son's waterbed.  Goodbye waterbeds.  I pulled a muscle in the process, under my left wing.  More soon.


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> Ah, I don't count this upcoming gondola system as being anything more than a gimmick. Could be my fear of them falling or getting stuck.  Not for me... nope nope nope.



*Cindy*...I guess this qualifies as one of those "different strokes" kind of thing.  I think I'd much prefer to travel by gondola vs the monorail.  I like the ease of travel with the monorail resorts but the monorail itself has long ceased to be the "attraction" that we used to consider it.  Probably due to being so overcrowded most times we take it.  We still prefer the boat travel means of transportation, but I think the Skyliner will quickly become the new generation's version of the monorail mostly due to the views that will be available.  I guess we'll see.   



wildernessDad said:


> I just thought I'd give you all an update.  It's been a bit over 2 weeks since we moved into our new home.  We still have a lot of boxes, but we're making good progress, I think.  My eldest is coming this Wednesday, and we're scrambling to make her comfortable for when she is here.  This is a modern house with no living room and no phone jacks.  My wife says she needs a house phone so she can find her cell phone.  We took one evening to see Happily Ever After fireworks at the MK and it was phenomenal.  You have to see it at the park.  The castle overlay during the fireworks is amazing.  We are having guests come over the Labor Day holiday.  I sprung for one night in a Poly bungalow.  Sleepy, I'll pm you with the date.  They've never been to WDW before.  It's going to be fun.  I tore down my son's waterbed.  Goodbye waterbeds.  I pulled a muscle in the process, under my left wing.  More soon.



*WDad*...great to hear from you, and thank you for the update.  Sounds like things are moving along for you (sorry for the pun) and hopefully your pulled muscle will heal quickly!  Thanks for the WDW updates...you are our eyes and ears now year 'round for scoops!  Enjoy your company.


----------



## kungaloosh22

Granny said:


> The concept art looks like a Four Seasons luxury hotel.



My first thought was that it looks like the Four Seasons Orlando. I wonder if they'll be positioning this as upscale luxury? If so, it's not what I expected at this location.


----------



## Granny

kungaloosh22 said:


> My first thought was that it looks like the Four Seasons Orlando. I wonder if they'll be positioning this as upscale luxury? If so, it's not what I expected at this location.



Welcome *Kungaloosh*!  I think it will be positioned like any other DVC...home away from home.  And I think it will generate its own identity and theming, similar to OKW and SSR.  I see them distancing themselves from Caribbean Beach resort as much as possible from a theming standpoint.  I think it will be more in line with VGF which I suppose is looked at as upscale luxury when it comes to DVC.   I don't think they will market the CBR proximity at all.  It sounds like they will have their own pool (not available to CBR guests) and a rooftop restaurant with great views of EPCOT and DHS fireworks.  It will be fun to watch this one play out since I have no dog in the fight.


----------



## kungaloosh22

Granny said:


> Welcome *Kungaloosh*!  I think it will be positioned like any other DVC...home away from home.  And I think it will generate its own identity and theming, similar to OKW and SSR.  I see them distancing themselves from Caribbean Beach resort as much as possible from a theming standpoint.  I think it will be more in line with VGF which I suppose is looked at as upscale luxury when it comes to DVC.   I don't think they will market the CBR proximity at all.  It sounds like they will have their own pool (not available to CBR guests) and a rooftop restaurant with great views of EPCOT and DHS fireworks.  It will be fun to watch this one play out since I have no dog in the fight.



I think you're right. It just surprised me, as I was expecting this to be Caribbean themed, which to me is more playful, relaxed, and casual. But now that I think about it more, if they're concerned with people associating the new DVC with a "moderate" resort, it makes sense to distance themselves thematically and go with something that evokes a more "deluxe" vibe.


----------



## Corinne

I'm really bummed about the IG being the location of the gondola.  No more "walking in the backdoor" feeling.


----------



## twinklebug

Corinne said:


> I'm really bummed about the IG being the location of the gondola.  No more "walking in the backdoor" feeling.


Providing Disney doesn't rip down a ton of trees...  They'll make it nice.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> So...it sounds like Disney has officially announced the next DVC, the Riviera Resort, which will be built at Caribbean Beach Resort area and have access to the new gondola skyway system to carry guests to EPCOT and DHS.    I know this is a Wilderness Lodge DVC thread, but I'm interested in other Groupie comments about the newest resort.  Interesting that it will be the first DVC in close proximity to a moderate resort, though it appears it will not share amenities with CBR.  What do you guys think?



Walking to a park is still one of the biggest draws so I'm not certain how this will go.  I'm fine with Gondolas but it's still transportation, albeit that is something I'll enjoy, but it's not as easy or as quick as strolling over and entering a park in 5 minutes or so.  I'm happy to see that they are getting out of the remodel of existing hotel rooms and building something new but "Riviera" doesn't have any immediate appeal for me.  I'm sure we'll stay sometime but will just have to see how it's built out.  I still like stronger themes and I've done the "Riviera" thing in Vegas.  Yawn.  

On another note I hear you @twinklebug on the Star Wars resort/experience.  I love sci fi and have loved Star Wars from the start, loved Star Wars weekends, but I'm thinking I may be past the point of this being something we'll be in a hurry to do.  But, I'm sure there are LOTS of Star Wars fans who will keep it busy and full.  I'd honestly rather stay in the Castle and the whole princess thing has never been it for me.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday @deebits !!!*


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Monday Morning Groupies!

OK, I really need some help from my groupie friends.  I came to the thread this morning to get caught up on all the happenings in the Groupie world.  And, consequently have been struggling for the past hour trying to remove my photo bucket images so I don't get those awful 'update' in my signature line.

Here's what I've attempted so far:
I've gone into my Dis account - signature - and clicked on each image, deleted the link and then saved when I was finished, but it would appear that I was not successful.

I've gone into our photo bucket account - what a mess with all those blooming' ads - and cannot find the path to the third party hosting of my images.

Any suggestions for someone that, technologically speaking, flies by the seat of their pants?


OK, DDad came to my rescue!!!  I'm naked now just like Granny


----------



## Dizny Dad

Jeese Louis Dear, That last statement make this thread sound very suspect . . . . I'll be home right away . . .


----------



## Dizny Dad

Wow, I just looked down . . . I'm naked, too!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> Wow, I just looked down . . . I'm naked, too!



This thread has taken a definite turn this morning!


----------



## DiznyDi

My bad ..... Granny's not naked ... he's clean-shaven!


----------



## jade1

CC Grand Opening today. Looks great.


----------



## jade1




----------



## jade1




----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jade1 said:


> View attachment 253670



The Grand Villa?


----------



## jade1

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The Grand Villa?



Studio...............ha, yea GV


----------



## oswald1

question for the experts:  I have been a VWL member since 2000, but have not been there since this copper creep addition. Where is it exactly and how has it affected the most beloved resort at WDW?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jade1 said:


> Studio...............ha, yea GV



Ya sure - I've seen the studio and that ain't it!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

oswald1 said:


> question for the experts:  I have been a VWL member since 2000, but have not been there since this copper creep addition. Where is it exactly and how has it affected the most beloved resort at WDW?



The did a few things.  First - Copper Creek is a completely separate association so it's the 7 month window for any VWL owners.  They converted the WL hotel rooms in the south wing into CCV villas (studios, 1BR's, 2BR's and a handful of GV's).  For new they also built Cabins all along Bay Lake shore.  During this build time they tore out the best pool on property IMO (Hidden Springs) and enlarged and changed the theme but a pool is back with a few "cabanas" and zero entry and there is still a hot tub.  In addition they built a new restaurant that is a type of lounge for some sit down dining (first come first served) and a second quick service location - both of which seem quite popular.  They were built where the beach was.  In that building there is also a new community hall which I haven't seen much of yet.  There are now BBQ areas with gas grills both at the south area of VWL/Cabins and for the north Cabins and a new sport court.


----------



## oswald1

huh, no kidding?  So the 2 properties are sort of interconnected?  (thank you so much for the info, much appreciated!)


----------



## oswald1

I LOVE corgi's by the way


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

oswald1 said:


> huh, no kidding?  So the 2 properties are sort of interconnected?  (thank you so much for the info, much appreciated!)



They share the amenities but still are legally separate for booking rooms.

Corgi's rock!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DenLo said:


> Supposedly you can still download your photos on Photobucket to your computer.  I hope it works for you.  This situation with Photobucket stinks.
> 
> Hopefully you cannot max out your photo download space on the DisBoards.



I'm working on my downloads now while it still can be done.

This really is poor, poor stuff by Photobucket to do this with no notice.    Or if there was notice it wasn't something I saw.  I used them as an easy way to share pictures on the go but that's done.


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> OK, DDad came to my rescue!!!  I'm naked now just like Granny





Dizny Dad said:


> Jeese Louis Dear, That last statement make this thread sound very suspect . . . . I'll be home right away . . .





Dizny Dad said:


> Wow, I just looked down . . . I'm naked, too!



Oh my!


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> This thread has taken a definite turn this morning!



Wow...you're not kidding *Kathy*!    This used to be a G-rated thread!  



jade1 said:


> CC Grand Opening today. Looks great.
> 
> View attachment 253668



*Jade*...thanks as always for the great photo detective work!    We'll have to check out the models on our next trip.


----------



## Granny

oswald1 said:


> question for the experts:  I have been a VWL member since 2000, but have not been there since this copper creep addition. Where is it exactly and how has it affected the most beloved resort at WDW?



*Oswald*...welcome to the Groupies thread!  Kathy has given you some great responses.  The best way to think of Copper Creek Villas is to realize that it has no connection to VWL other than shared amenities like pool, restaurants, boats, etc.  No booking advantage there for VWL owners, and no booking advantage for new CCV owners at our beloved VWL.  

If you haven't been to VWL since 2000, you won't recognize the grounds.  The quiet pool is gone, replaced with a much larger zero-entry pool.  Also a new counter service & lounge on the shore of Bay Lake where the beach used to be.  And of course the cabins which dominate the Bay Lake shore now.  

Thanks for dropping in to say hi!  Come back any time.


----------



## sleepydog25

DiznyDi said:


> Good Monday Morning Groupies!
> 
> OK, I really need some help from my groupie friends.  I came to the thread this morning to get caught up on all the happenings in the Groupie world.  And, consequently have been struggling for the past hour trying to remove my photo bucket images so I don't get those awful 'update' in my signature line.
> 
> Here's what I've attempted so far:
> I've gone into my Dis account - signature - and clicked on each image, deleted the link and then saved when I was finished, but it would appear that I was not successful.
> 
> I've gone into our photo bucket account - what a mess with all those blooming' ads - and cannot find the path to the third party hosting of my images.
> 
> Any suggestions for someone that, technologically speaking, flies by the seat of their pants?
> 
> 
> OK, DDad came to my rescue!!!  I'm naked now just like Granny





Dizny Dad said:


> Wow, I just looked down . . . I'm naked, too!


It's about time we spiced up things around here! Adds a whole 'nother layer of meaning to VWL Groupies & _Lovers'_ Thread. . .

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DEEBITS!!! *

 *Oswald!!*  We're glad you dropped by the "new and improved" (see above) Groupies Thread!  I second everything that *KAT* says, pretty much the same tone, as well. In place of what most of us on here thought was a perfect set up--serenity, solitude, and actual _wilderness--_they put up a parking lot. . .two, actually. Okay, I exaggerate. What Disney did build is quite lovely: Geyser Point fits right in and serves good food; the cabins are spectacular inside (as are the GVs); the new pool may be nicer than the main pool (but has no slides or other small kiddie attraction); and the landscaping is topnotch (including returning the bison, though near the new pool not out front). Roaring Fork closed then reopened--new interior and outdoor seating area is an improvement; new food is not. That being said, I fear such attractiveness comes at a price. As others on here know (and are now saying to themselves, "not again"), I mourn the loss of the beach and much of the nature trail. I miss the bubbles in Hidden Springs pool, and how quiet it was. I miss the trees. In general, I miss the feel of the old Lodge. All the new bells and whistles are undeniably lovely (with the exception of the layouts in the new CC rooms), yet I suspect there will be far more people now, far more buzz associated with this upgrade. I'll still continue to love the Lodge, I'm sure, but I'll do so believing that bigger isn't particularly better.


----------



## oswald1

Granny said:


> *Oswald*...welcome to the Groupies thread!  Kathy has given you some great responses.  The best way to think of Copper Creek Villas is to realize that it has no connection to VWL other than shared amenities like pool, restaurants, boats, etc.  No booking advantage there for VWL owners, and no booking advantage for new CCV owners at our beloved VWL.
> 
> If you haven't been to VWL since 2000, you won't recognize the grounds.  The quiet pool is gone, replaced with a much larger zero-entry pool.  Also a new counter service & lounge on the shore of Bay Lake where the beach used to be.  And of course the cabins which dominate the Bay Lake shore now.
> 
> Thanks for dropping in to say hi!  Come back any time.


oh no, I joined DVC in 2000. I was last at VWL.....hmm, 2-3 yrs ago. Last year we stayed at OKW for the first time, we loved the size of the units. I just have not seen this copper addition.  Are all the pools much more crowded now? restaurants?  More worried about stuff like that. I also loved Hidden Springs the most and all the walking/biking trail to the campgrounds, sounds like I may be out of luck there too?


----------



## DenLo

oswald1 said:


> oh no, I joined DVC in 2000. I was last at VWL.....hmm, 2-3 yrs ago. Last year we stayed at OKW for the first time, we loved the size of the units. I just have not seen this copper addition.  Are all the pools much more crowded now? restaurants?  More worried about stuff like that. I also loved Hidden Springs the most and all the walking/biking trail to the campgrounds, sounds like I may be out of luck there too?



Copper Creek is just taking over the Wilderness Lodge Hotel rooms in the wing nearest to VWL.  So there really shouldn't be that much difference on the number of people.  Although I suppose DVC members do seem to hang around the resort more than cash guests that are only at the resort a few nights.


----------



## sleepydog25

oswald1 said:


> oh no, I joined DVC in 2000. I was last at VWL.....hmm, 2-3 yrs ago. Last year we stayed at OKW for the first time, we loved the size of the units. I just have not seen this copper addition.  Are all the pools much more crowded now? restaurants?  More worried about stuff like that. I also loved Hidden Springs the most and all the walking/biking trail to the campgrounds, sounds like I may be out of luck there too?


Not totally out of luck, no. We (I) may make it seem more dire than it is because there were definitely changes.  To wit:
- We were just there less than two weeks ago, and the resort definitely had a buzz to it I hadn't seen in a couple of years due to the construction. Then again, it was summer, a high traffic time. My concern now is that with CCVC opening today, the Lodge as a whole will feel much busier. Given that so much of the actual wilderness aspect is gone, I'm concerned the uptick in crowd levels there will erase some of the serenity I loved.
- The new cabins are very pretty. We were able to walk around inside one during our last trip. They do largely blend into the theme of WL and are a definite deluxe resort boost. Those came at the cost of hundreds of trees and about 1/3 of the sandy nature trail that started beside Teton Bike and Boat. There are 14 cabins that parallel the VWL building and actually extend significantly beyond the end of that building (where the dumpsters are). They put in a sidewalk to all the cabins--again the landscaping is superb, I'll give them that--and there are a couple of places to cross over toward the VWL building including a footbridge to the new parking lot for cabin guests only. Along side of the VWL building, there is no longer grass with the little fence and trees but a two-car width service vehicle access path, _aka_ a road. The landscaping there isn't much to look at. . .mostly grass on either side of it. It's sort of like walking down the huge pathway to Epcot from BCV minus the landscaping. They also put in 12 cabins on the north side of the main Lodge, so 26 total cabins. The cabins farthest out are a _loooong _haul back to the Lodge.
- WCC was hopping when we were there, but Artist Point seemed about normal the night we ate. It appears to still be a bit of a hidden gem. Roaring Fork had just opened so was quite busy; then again, it is a QS. Gone are the made-to-order Mickey waffles with topppings, though. Instead, you can get waffles in a basket with bacon or sausage; I found the waffles to be dense, not crunchy on the outside, and fairly tasteless. The outdoor seating area is an upgrade, though, and much more thematic to the Lodge. The pool bar is now closed and will reopen as a mani/pedi spa. You can get drinks at Geyser Point, though it's not as convenient to the main pool as the old bar was.
- Though some of the sandy nature trail is left, you have to go out beyond the farthest cabin to pick it up. I don't know that it will stay accessible, but when we were there, you could walk down what's left of it. The paved bike path is still going strong and never closed. It does have a nifty new-ish sign showing running/walking/biking paths with distances (sponsored by New Balance).
- The overall ambiance in the main lobby is still awesome. Still has that great smell, the sense of wonderment when you walk in and see the majestic totems, the swelling strains of the music, the flickering lanterns at night, the geyser erupting.  All still there. And as long as that continues, and I can find some peace and quiet away from the madding crowds, I'll be fine.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

oswald1 said:


> oh no, I joined DVC in 2000. I was last at VWL.....hmm, 2-3 yrs ago. Last year we stayed at OKW for the first time, we loved the size of the units. I just have not seen this copper addition.  Are all the pools much more crowded now? restaurants?  More worried about stuff like that. I also loved Hidden Springs the most and all the walking/biking trail to the campgrounds, sounds like I may be out of luck there too?



As Denlo said for the most part they just took over existing hotel rooms and for example in the case of 1 and 2BR's they took up 2 hotel rooms for the 1BR's and 3 hotel rooms for the 2BR's so it's even possible that with the addition of the cabins that the occupancy remained very similar.  However there were every lingering reports that WL was rarely at capacity and the one thing DVC is designed to do is to be at capacity so maybe it will be more people.  That's the unknown for awhile until things shake out but personally I don't expect it to change _too_ much.


----------



## sleepydog25

So, I've been reading a little about the new Star Wars hotel. . .and it begs a few questions. I'm assuming that not all guests have to dress up, though some sources have hinted at such: "The hotel will be a multi-day experience, Disney's 'most experiential concept ever,' Chapek said. Every window will make guests feel like they are looking into space. Each guest will have a storyline to live out and will be dressed in_ Star Wars_-themed attire." I'm guessing that means only those who choose to want to have a role in the ongoing story line.  Could be cool, but I'm thinking it will be _very_ expensive. If they do that, will they relax the Disney bounding guidelines? You know there will be some who will essentially _only_ bring SW-themed clothes. Finally, will there be a place to park our personal X-wing fighters or Millenium Falcon? I do enjoy SW, but I don't know that I'd want to shell out extra $ for said experience. . .


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> So, I've been reading a little about the new Star Wars hotel. . .and it begs a few questions. I'm assuming that not all guests have to dress up, though some sources have hinted at such: "The hotel will be a multi-day experience, Disney's 'most experiential concept ever,' Chapek said. Every window will make guests feel like they are looking into space. Each guest will have a storyline to live out and will be dressed in_ Star Wars_-themed attire." I'm guessing that means only those who choose to want to have a role in the ongoing story line.  Could be cool, but I'm thinking it will be _very_ expensive. If they do that, will they relax the Disney bounding guidelines. You know there will be some who will essentially _only_ bring SW-themed clothes. Finally, will there be a place to park our personal X-wing fighters or Millenium Falcon? I do enjoy SW, but I don't know that I'd want to shell out extra $ for said experience. . .


My daughter pointed out that the Star Wars hotel/experience would be well suited to a cruise. If you approach it as such I suppose it might make the high price tag, whatever that ends up being, more justifiable.


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> So, I've been reading a little about the new Star Wars hotel. . .and it begs a few questions. I'm assuming that not all guests have to dress up, though some sources have hinted at such: "The hotel will be a multi-day experience, Disney's 'most experiential concept ever,' Chapek said. Every window will make guests feel like they are looking into space. Each guest will have a storyline to live out and will be dressed in_ Star Wars_-themed attire." I'm guessing that means only those who choose to want to have a role in the ongoing story line.  *Could be cool, but I'm thinking it will be very expensive.* If they do that, will they relax the Disney bounding guidelines. You know there will be some who will essentially _only_ bring SW-themed clothes. Finally, will there be a place to park our personal X-wing fighters or Millenium Falcon? I do enjoy SW, but I don't know that I'd want to shell out extra $ for said experience. . .



This.      I like SW but I'm not that big of a fan to pay for this.  Now if this was a LOTR immersive experience (in NZ of course) I'd be all over it.

Which reminds me.  11 more sleeps!


----------



## Dean Marino

Deleted - no wish to offend anyone...


----------



## sleepydog25

I'm beginning to hate Photobucket. I keep copying images and they keep not allowing them. 
Dear Photobucket:
I am not amused. In fact, your behavior is causing me to dislike you and not want to use you ever again.
Signed,
Not Amused


----------



## momtwoboys

are the cabanas at the Villa pool only for rent?


----------



## Nvrgrowup

The cabanas at the Boulder Ridge pool are  currently not for rent. I called member services after reading something on a post. We are going next month and I was curious to see if this was an option . The person I spoke to said they have no timeline for when they will be available to rent.Disappointed!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Nvrgrowup said:


> The cabanas at the Boulder Ridge pool are  currently not for rent. I called member services after reading something on a post. We are going next month and I was curious to see if this was an option . The person I spoke to said they have no timeline for when they will be available to rent.Disappointed!!!



ie - that would by like the Poly Oasis pool - so for now, first come first served perhaps.


----------



## twokats

I finally got an email from photobucket about the 3rd party whatever and that I needed to upgrade.  NOT!!!
So I, like the rest of you will be seeing what I can do and I guess, Sleepy, as soon as I figure something out we will see what can be done with Moosie!

Yep, the pics are all gone at the bottom. . . . . .


----------



## sleepydog25

Nvrgrowup said:


> The cabanas at the Boulder Ridge pool are  currently not for rent. I called member services after reading something on a post. We are going next month and I was curious to see if this was an option . The person I spoke to said they have no timeline for when they will be available to rent.Disappointed!!!


First, thanks for the report on the cabanas. We were just there two weeks ago, and people were definitely using them, so I'd venture it is first come, first served until


twokats said:


> I finally got an email from photobucket about the 3rd party whatever and that I needed to upgrade.  NOT!!!
> So I, like the rest of you will be seeing what I can do and I guess, Sleepy, as soon as I figure something out we will see what can be done with Moosie!
> 
> Yep, the pics are all gone at the bottom. . . . . .


Yep, I keep copying images from people who haven't lost them yet. I had actually thought of upgrading my GB with Photobucket until this latest nastiness. Heck, even if they had allowed 3rd party hosting at a reasonable price along with a modest GB increase, I'd do it.  Not now.


----------



## theww228

Has anyone seen any information about the Reunion Station?


----------



## Dizny Dad

oswald1 said:


> . . . . . . . . . . I have been a VWL member since 2000, but have not been there since this copper _*creep*_ addition. . . . . . . . . . .



Interesting slip of the keyboard  . . . . Thanks *Oswald1 *!


----------



## sleepydog25

theww228 said:


> Has anyone seen any information about the Reunion Station?


It wasn't fully open two weeks ago. They did have a billiards table, ping pong table, and a giant ConnectFour sort of game. However, with the opening of CCVC yesterday, it may now be open or opening soon.


----------



## sleepydog25




----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Yep, I keep copying images from people who haven't lost them yet.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


>



*SlyDog!*  You're giving away the Groupie Men secret pick-up line!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> *SlyDog!*  You're giving away the Groupie Men secret pick-up line!


Oops


----------



## TLPL

We are going next week. Hope the community hall will open by then.


----------



## Flossbolna

Hello everyone!! I have been away for a while as we went on a great vacation to Asia (China and Japan), including both the Disney resorts in Tokyo and Shanghai. It was baking hot, but we had an amazing time. Now I am back in my daily life and can start catching up with my usual DIS hangouts!! And plan my WDW trip for later this year - unfortunately not at VWL. But we are considering pool hopping there. As far as I understand Boulder Ridge Pool is available for pool hopping, isn't it?


----------



## sleepydog25

Flossbolna said:


> Hello everyone!! I have been away for a while as we went on a great vacation to Asia (China and Japan), including both the Disney resorts in Tokyo and Shanghai. It was baking hot, but we had an amazing time. Now I am back in my daily life and can start catching up with my usual DIS hangouts!! And plan my WDW trip for later this year - unfortunately not at VWL. But we are considering pool hopping there. As far as I understand Boulder Ridge Pool is available for pool hopping, isn't it?


Yes, I believe it is. The old pool--Copper Creek Springs pool--is not, however.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Flossbolna said:


> Hello everyone!! I have been away for a while as we went on a great vacation to Asia (China and Japan), including both the Disney resorts in Tokyo and Shanghai. It was baking hot, but we had an amazing time. Now I am back in my daily life and can start catching up with my usual DIS hangouts!! And plan my WDW trip for later this year - unfortunately not at VWL. But we are considering pool hopping there. As far as I understand Boulder Ridge Pool is available for pool hopping, isn't it?



My understanding is that both pools at WL/VWL/CCV are now off limits to hopping.  The new pool is now off too I believe per pictures of signs I've seen on the entry.


----------



## DenLo

sleepydog25 said:


> So, I've been reading a little about the new Star Wars hotel. . .and it begs a few questions. I'm assuming that not all guests have to dress up, though some sources have hinted at such: "The hotel will be a multi-day experience, Disney's 'most experiential concept ever,' Chapek said. Every window will make guests feel like they are looking into space. Each guest will have a storyline to live out and will be dressed in_ Star Wars_-themed attire." I'm guessing that means only those who choose to want to have a role in the ongoing story line.  Could be cool, but I'm thinking it will be _very_ expensive. If they do that, will they relax the Disney bounding guidelines? You know there will be some who will essentially _only_ bring SW-themed clothes. Finally, will there be a place to park our personal X-wing fighters or Millenium Falcon? I do enjoy SW, but I don't know that I'd want to shell out extra $ for said experience. . .



I think it part of the agreement of staying at the hotel so it always looks themed.  



twinklebug said:


> My daughter pointed out that the Star Wars hotel/experience would be well suited to a cruise. If you approach it as such I suppose it might make the high price tag, whatever that ends up being, more justifiable.



That is good way to put it, like a cruise.  I think that staying at this hotel will be the purpose of your stay.  And then after a few days you move to another hotel, that will be cheaper to boot, to see WDW itself.  Because otherwise as soon as you step out of the hotel you are back into the 21 Century which defeats the whole purpose of paying the big bucks to stay an immersive hotel.  Can't you just see it, assuming they build it near the Swan/Dolphin and then the guests have to take a Water taxi to DHS to see Galaxy's Edge.  Not really part of the theming is it?


----------



## DenLo

KAT4DISNEY said:


> My understanding is that both pools at WL/VWL/CCV are not off limits to hopping.  The new pool definitely is not allowed.



Huh?  I think your sentences conflict, Kat.  But I agree with the last sentence and for that matter both pool will not be allowed for pool hopping. They are not gigantic pools you know.  Unless your MB unlocks the gate you are out of luck.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DenLo said:


> Huh?  I think your sentences conflict, Kat.  But I agree with the last sentence and for that matter both pool will not be allowed for pool hopping. They are not gigantic pools you know.  Unless your MB unlocks the gate you are out of luck.



I had noticed and changed a few minutes ago - meant now off limits- not not.


----------



## DenLo

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I had noticed and changed a few minutes ago - meant now off limits- not not.



I wish I could say I have never done something like that but it happens to all of us.  I like that emoji, too cute.


----------



## Dizny Dad

As I read about the excitement of the Lodge changes, the concerns, the irritations, the splashing of the pools, I kept hearing David in the back of my mind. . . . . .

Ch-Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes, turn and face the strange, Ch-Ch-Changes;
We love the lodge but we can't go back now . . . . . .  .
Ch-Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes, turn and face the strange, Ch-Ch-Changes;
The signs are up, here they come now . . . . . . .
Time may change me, but I can't trace time;
I said that Time may change me, but I can't trace time.

At least they are not making us all dress like mountain men . . . . . .


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> My understanding is that both pools at WL/VWL/CCV are now off limits to hopping.  The new pool is now off too I believe per pictures of signs I've seen on the entry.


I thought so, as well, but the current page on Disney's DVC Members' website says nothing about the new pool, just the Copper Creek Pool. If one wanted to make an issue of that, I suspect they'd have to let you. Still, I wouldn't think most will want to hit the PTT button on that issue. For me, the only pool worth hopping to would be SAB, and it hasn't been on the approved list since I can remember.


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> At least they are not making us all dress like mountain men . . . . . .




Really?  No immersive experience at WL???  What am I supposed to do with the mountain man outfit I just bought?


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Really?  No immersive experience at WL???  What am I supposed to do with the mountain man outfit I just bought?


I hear they may try a reboot of the Daniel Boone TV show. . .


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> I hear they may try a reboot of the Daniel Boone TV show. . .




It would be quite a reboot.  I've seen some of those old Daniel Boone shows from Vault Disney and wow, not particularly politically correct in this day and age!


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> Really?  No immersive experience at WL???  What am I supposed to do with the mountain man outfit I just bought?



I saw a palomino colored goat running down my street 2 days back. Tried to catch it thinking that I could bring it with me for that immersive experience when I get a chance to visit VWL in the late fall... but the little guy zipped by far too fast. I'm glad I didn't now. Besides, I think the critters on the Kidani savanna might have had an issue with him bleating down at them from the balcony (not to mention him eating the drapes, bed linens and anything else he managed to nom on.)


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> I saw a palomino colored goat running down my street 2 days back. Tried to catch it to bringing it with me for that immersive experience when I get a chance to visit VWL in the late fall... but the little guy zipped by far too fast. Glad I didn't now. besides, I think the critters on the Kidani savanna might have had an issue with him bleating down at them from the balcony (not to mention him eating the drapes, bed linens and anything else he managed to nom on.)


Quite a neighborhood!

Also, fresh reports that the Eggs Benedict (both regular and crab), the pancakes and fixings, and the scrambled eggs and fixings are now all gone from Geyser Point. Disney really annoys me sometimes. . .


----------



## twinklebug

twinklebug said:


> I saw a palomino colored goat running down my street 2 days back. Tried to catch it thinking that I could bring it with me for that immersive experience when I get a chance to visit VWL in the late fall... but the little guy zipped by far too fast. I'm glad I didn't now. Besides, I think the critters on the Kidani savanna might have had an issue with him bleating down at them from the balcony (not to mention him eating the drapes, bed linens and anything else he managed to nom on.)



Ah, now I recall where I got the idea from - our bell services man at Jambo told me the oddest thing he's seen was a suitcase stuffed with hay and feed. Said they could smell it. When they went to deliver the luggage to the room there was a miniature goat in there. Needless to say the goat was removed.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Quite a neighborhood!
> 
> Also, fresh reports that the Eggs Benedict (both regular and crab), the pancakes and fixings, and the scrambled eggs and fixings are now all gone from Geyser Point. Disney really annoys me sometimes. . .



So I'm guessing that there's no breakfast there at all?  That's Typical Disney.....  They got a poor substitute of waffles back at RF so no need for GP.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Anniversary @twinmom108 !!!*


----------



## rkstocke5609

Granny said:


> Really?  No immersive experience at WL???  What am I supposed to do with the mountain man outfit I just bought?



And here I was envisioning a bunch of "Grizzly Adams" lookalike Groupies....could be funny!


----------



## DenLo

sleepydog25 said:


> I thought so, as well, but the current page on Disney's DVC Members' website says nothing about the new pool, just the Copper Creek Pool. If one wanted to make an issue of that, I suspect they'd have to let you. Still, I wouldn't think most will want to hit the PTT button on that issue. For me, the only pool worth hopping to would be SAB, and it hasn't been on the approved list since I can remember.



True, but they did remove Hidden Springs pool from pool hopping before it closed, so I wouldn't think the replacement is included.  As I said earlier you would still have the problem with the locked gate which only opens to a MB for guests staying at Wilderness Lodge or in one of the villas at Wilderness Lodge.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> So I'm guessing that there's no breakfast there at all?  That's Typical Disney.....  They got a poor substitute of waffles back at RF so no need for GP.


They have a few options: steel cut oats, salmon bialy, ham/spinach/mushroom/feta wrap, fruit plate, yogurt parfait, and a kid's breakfast box (cereal, yogurt, peanut butter, grapes). Absolutely nothing I want. So, now we have nowhere we care to eat breakfast. Disney is so maddening! They have a good thing, and then they change it. . .often NOT for the better. . .


DenLo said:


> True, but they did remove Hidden Springs pool from pool hopping before it closed, so I wouldn't think the replacement is included.  As I said earlier you would still have the problem with the locked gate which only opens to a MB for guests staying at Wilderness Lodge or in one of the villas at Wilderness Lodge.


Quite true, though all one has to do is wait for someone to go in or out and then walk right in. I don't think pool-hopping really is much of an issue, especially at WL, except during prime times. Certainly, I never considered it much of a perk.  Too much hassle.


----------



## sleepydog25

As if I wasn't already a bit angry at Disney for lopping off options at GP, now I just read (and saw a picture of the menu) that they no longer offer the salmon BLT. Frankly, their cavalier attitude with the menu makes me not want to eat there or at RF again, period.


----------



## Dean Marino

Deleted - no wish to offend anyone...


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> I saw a palomino colored goat running down my street 2 days back. Tried to catch it thinking that I could bring it with me for that immersive experience when I get a chance to visit VWL in the late fall... but the little guy zipped by far too fast. I'm glad I didn't now. Besides, I think the critters on the Kidani savanna might have had an issue with him bleating down at them from the balcony (not to mention him eating the drapes, bed linens and anything else he managed to nom on.)


----------



## Granny

Dean Marino said:


> For breakfast changes at GP - up to date, as of today (7-19-2017), see Humphrey's Facebook Site.



*Dean*...thanks for the heads up!


----------



## sleepydog25

Dean Marino said:


> For breakfast changes at GP - up to date, as of today (7-19-2017), see Humphrey's Facebook Site.


I did and why I'm so annoyed.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dean Marino said:


> For breakfast changes at GP - up to date, as of today (7-19-2017), see Humphrey's Facebook Site.



They also are posting that Flag Family is kaput.


----------



## TCRAIG

KAT4DISNEY said:


> They also are posting that Flag Family is kaput.


That is a true shame -


----------



## DenLo

sleepydog25 said:


> They have a few options: steel cut oats, salmon bialy, ham/spinach/mushroom/feta wrap, fruit plate, yogurt parfait, and a kid's breakfast box (cereal, yogurt, peanut butter, grapes). Absolutely nothing I want. So, now we have nowhere we care to eat breakfast. Disney is so maddening! They have a good thing, and then they change it. . .often NOT for the better. . .
> Quite true, though all one has to do is wait for someone to go in or out and then walk right in. I don't think pool-hopping really is much of an issue, especially at WL, except during prime times. Certainly, I never considered it much of a perk.  Too much hassle.



Pool hopping has block out dates for the busy times now anyway. 

Blockout Dates
Resort hotel pools may become unavailable from time to time due to capacity limitations. Due to the high occupancy that is expected, you and your overnight guests may not pool hop during the following dates:


May 26, 2017 through May 29, 2017
July 2, 2017 through July 8, 2017
September 1, 2017 through September 4, 2017
November 20, 2017 through November 25, 2017
December 22, 2017 through January 2, 2018



sleepydog25 said:


> As if I wasn't already a bit angry at Disney for lopping off options at GP, now I just read (and saw a picture of the menu) that they no longer offer the salmon BLT. Frankly, their cavalier attitude with the menu makes me not want to eat there or at RF again, period.



I wasn't happy with the breakfast changes as now everything seems like a cold meal, which I can do in my studio.  But to take away the Salmon BLT too, oh no.  It was very popular too.  Lots of people ordered it.


----------



## DenLo

I saw on Humphrey's website that the DVC guest laundry is on the fourth floor of CCV near the elevators.  And it needs a DVC guest MB to enter.  He has some photos.  Also on Laundryview.com it shows that there are three washers and six dryers.  And it is already showing availability as one of the washers is in use.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Let's see . . .
No Flag Family; funky waffles, no eggs benedict, Jeese Louise . . . . and no Grizzly Adams for me . . . I'll be the one in the loin cloth and face paint; I'll be sure to get a seat that way . . .


----------



## sleepydog25

DenLo said:


> I wasn't happy with the breakfast changes as now everything seems like a cold meal, which I can do in my studio.  But to take away the Salmon BLT too, oh no.  It was very popular too.  Lots of people ordered it.


Wholeheartedly agree. I've already made a complaint to Disney. I realize I'm sounding a bit like a petulant child, but they've taxed my patience over the last nearly three years. First, the news they were going to do massive construction at WL. They followed that by announcing the cabins, tearing down trees, removing the beach area, et. al. The construction lasted a long time, though to be fair, not as long as I expected it would. I came to terms as best as I could with the changes, and I even embraced Geyser Point since it looks gorgeous. Of course, no good news goes unpunished, so they close RF. Still, GP had a very good menu that we enjoyed. After eating the salmon BLT a couple of times, I actually felt as though GP belonged, that it would become a nice hangout for us on our trips. And the Territory Lounge coffee shop with specialty coffees and pastries--a true deluxe feel. I almost forgave them for taking away my beloved beach. Even the cabins looked a though they fit with the theme. What happened next? RF opened and was a step back, serving mediocre food and getting rid of the scrumptious Mickey waffles. At least GP had some very good options. . .oops.  No.  Well, at least I'll still have my salmon BLT.    Oh, by the way, we're getting rid of some of our long time identity and dropping the flag family. It's this sort of teasing quality that Disney has exhibited the past several years which annoys me the most since what they tease is either abruptly taken away or is less than promised. In the case of RF and GP, they've done both.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Anniversary @twinmom108 !!!*


I echo these sentiments!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Who is ready to revolt??


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary twinmom108!!!!


----------



## DenLo

sleepydog25 said:


> . . . . And the Territory Lounge coffee shop with specialty coffees and pastries--a true deluxe feel. I almost forgave them for taking away my beloved beach. Even the cabins looked a though they fit with the theme. What happened next? RF opened and was a step back, serving mediocre food and getting rid of the scrumptious Mickey waffles. At least GP had some very good options. . .oops.  No.  Well, at least I'll still have my salmon BLT.    Oh, by the way, we're getting rid of some of our long time identity and dropping the flag family. It's this sort of teasing quality that Disney has exhibited the past several years which annoys me the most since what they tease is either abruptly taken away or is less than promised. In the case of RF and GP, they've done both.



I worried that they removed some of the food and beverage items from the Territory Lounge since they removed hot breakfasts and the Salmon BLT at GP.  We really enjoyed having a before drink and some of the sour dough bread (like they have at AP) at the lounge.  Later we heard they even had the mushroom soup.  That would have been a great meal for us as we were getting food-ed out after eating at so many restaurants.

I couldn't find the new GP menu on Humphrey's regular FB page--unless it was posted a number of days ago.  Or is it on the chat group Humphrey set up.  I have no plans to join that as I can talk about WL here.


----------



## sleepydog25

DenLo said:


> I worried that they removed some of the food and beverage items from the Territory Lounge since they removed hot breakfasts and the Salmon BLT at GP.  We really enjoyed having a before drink and some of the sour dough bread (like they have at AP) at the lounge.  Later we heard they even had the mushroom soup.  That would have been a great meal for us as we were getting food-ed out after eating at so many restaurants.
> 
> I couldn't find the new GP menu on Humphrey's regular FB page--unless it was posted a number of days ago.  Or is it on the chat group Humphrey set up.  I have no plans to join that as I can talk about WL here.


It may be the chat group; I can't remember, but I did see the pic of the new menu.



jimmytammy said:


> Who is ready to revolt??


Lead the charge!  (I couldn't find a mounted steed, so this moped will have to do. . .)


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Wholeheartedly agree. I've already made a complaint to Disney. I realize I'm sounding a bit like a petulant child, but they've taxed my patience over the last nearly three years. First, the news they were going to do massive construction at WL. They followed that by announcing the cabins, tearing down trees, removing the beach area, et. al. The construction lasted a long time, though to be fair, not as long as I expected it would. I came to terms as best as I could with the changes, and I even embraced Geyser Point since it looks gorgeous. Of course, no good news goes unpunished, so they close RF. Still, GP had a very good menu that we enjoyed. After eating the salmon BLT a couple of times, I actually felt as though GP belonged, that it would become a nice hangout for us on our trips. And the Territory Lounge coffee shop with specialty coffees and pastries--a true deluxe feel. I almost forgave them for taking away my beloved beach. Even the cabins looked a though they fit with the theme. What happened next? RF opened and was a step back, serving mediocre food and getting rid of the scrumptious Mickey waffles. At least GP had some very good options. . .oops.  No.  Well, at least I'll still have my salmon BLT.    Oh, by the way, we're getting rid of some of our long time identity and dropping the flag family. It's this sort of teasing quality that Disney has exhibited the past several years which annoys me the most since what they tease is either abruptly taken away or is less than promised. In the case of RF and GP, they've done both.



And didn't you say they closed up the coffee bar at Territory once RF reopened?  Why does every other Deluxe have an actual coffee bar except WL?  (well, I'm not certain about AKL/AKV)


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Lead the charge!  (I couldn't find a mounted steed, so this moped will have to do. . .)



Works for me as it will move a lot faster than me


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> And didn't you say they closed up the coffee bar at Territory once RF reopened?  Why does every other Deluxe have an actual coffee bar except WL?  (well, I'm not certain about AKL/AKV)


Yes, it did close, and I meant to say that. It's opened twice in the past year and a half, then shut down both times. I don't believe all deluxes have an actual coffee bar. . .but they should!   We tend to spend our money at places with good food and coffee. If not, we don't. With sub-par waffles and the eggs bennie gone at WL, we'll be content to eat poptarts in the room and then get our coffee in a park or offsite.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Yes, it did close, and I meant to say that. It's opened twice in the past year and a half, then shut down both times. I don't believe all deluxes have an actual coffee bar. . .but they should!   We tend to spend our money at places with good food and coffee. If not, we don't. With sub-par waffles and the eggs bennie gone at WL, we'll be content to eat poptarts in the room and then get our coffee in a park or offsite.



BWV does/did.  BC/YC does/did.  CR does.  PVB does.  GF.....not certain on that I just realized.


----------



## Dean Marino

Deleted - no wish to offend anyone.....


----------



## jimmytammy

I'm sitting on 11th row currently waiting for Joan Jett and the Blackhearts hit the stage followed by Boston

In other words an old guy is trying to recapture his youth tonight


----------



## twinklebug

Got the dreaded photobucket email today - swapped my photobucket links to some I uploaded here.

If anyone wants the groupie one, just copy/paste the image, into your sig, or if you're more link minded, the location of the pic is to the right, just surround with the IMG tag



www.disboards.com/attachments/vwlgroupies-jpg.254678/

And for the few AKV folk who haunt VWL:



www.disboards.com/attachments/akvkidaniclub-jpeg.254677/




www.disboards.com/attachments/akvgroup-jpg.254676/


yup, these are duplicated below... can never have too much of a good thing


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover said:


> Newest DVC I have no feelings one way or the other.  What I'm not happy about is this stupid gondola ride dumping people at IG.    As a BCV owner I'm not happy.  I feel like I'm about to be screwed over again.  First VWL & now BCV.  I do realize there won't be a major change at BCV but this does change things. There will be construction.   There will be some kind of cables system & gondola whizzing over my head & there will be increased traffic at IG.  I'm just over DVC changing all the resorts I love so they can sell more overpriced points.


As a BWV owner, I have mixed feelings on the gondola.  My question is...will the IG expand to allow more folks in sooner?  When we walk the path and the boats approach we tend to quick step to the gates, knowing we will wait a lot longer if we don't.  Now, with the gondolas running, will the capacity of boats and gondolas and foot traffic cause even more backup?


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> As a BWV owner, I have mixed feelings on the gondola.  My question is...will the IG expand to allow more folks in sooner?  When we walk the path and the boats approach we tend to quick step to the gates, knowing we will wait a lot longer if we don't.  Now, with the gondolas running, will the capacity of boats and gondolas and foot traffic cause even more backup?


Disney employs industrial engineers to answer these exact types of questions about crowd control and flow. I'm positive they have designed a solution to add security and pass scanners to fix backups if they were to happen. The nice thing about gondolas is that they will release passengers at a constant rate. You may still need to judge your walking speed by the boats.


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> My understanding is that both pools at WL/VWL/CCV are now off limits to hopping.  The new pool is now off too I believe per pictures of signs I've seen on the entry.



Good.  



sleepydog25 said:


> I thought so, as well, but the current page on Disney's DVC Members' website says nothing about the new pool, just the Copper Creek Pool. If one wanted to make an issue of that, I suspect they'd have to let you. Still, I wouldn't think most will want to hit the PTT button on that issue. For me, the only pool worth hopping to would be SAB, and it hasn't been on the approved list since I can remember.





sleepydog25 said:


> Quite true, though all one has to do is wait for someone to go in or out and then walk right in. I don't think pool-hopping really is much of an issue, especially at WL, except during prime times. Certainly, I never considered it much of a perk.  Too much hassle.



I'm going to have to disagree with you here.  I've witnessed large groups of people hopping off the boat from FW in bathing suits with gear in hand to spend the day at the main Lodge pool.   I do think many from FW consider WL an extension of the campground & I'd be happy if that stopped.  Neither of those pools are that big to accommodate people hopping over for the day.   Honestly I wouldn't care if they removed the pool hopping privileges all together.  I understand some may disagree with me, but I don't think it's fair to the guests actually staying at the resorts.  Many pools don't have a lot of seating especially seating with an umbrella or any type of shade.  IMO I don't think guests at that resort should have to fight for spots at the pool because guests not staying there have taken up residence.  I do agree with you it's too much hassle to pool hop but I think many do make the effort to hop to better pools.     



KAT4DISNEY said:


> They also are posting that Flag Family is kaput.



Really?  Well that stinks!     I'm so glad we had the opportunity to do it twice, but sad that others will not.  Those are very special memories that will last a life time.  What is with you lately Disney?    



jimmytammy said:


> As a BWV owner, I have mixed feelings on the gondola.  My question is...will the IG expand to allow more folks in sooner?  *When we walk the path and the boats approach we tend to quick step to the gates*, knowing we will wait a lot longer if we don't.  Now, with the gondolas running, will the capacity of boats and gondolas and foot traffic cause even more backup?



   I do the same thing.  Activate speed walk mode!        They have to to expand IG if gondolas are coming there.  Two lanes is just not going to be enough & they don't have a no bag line either.  Always wondered why they didn't put one in.  They have plenty of room to do it.

Anyone book any of the F&W special events?  Nothing caught my eye this year which isn't a bad thing.  I do like the Parisian breakfast but I won't be there on a Sat. morning so that one was automatically out.


----------



## Granny

For any Groupies travelling to WDW in the next 10 weeks or so, there are some nice 30% discounts at the following restaurants



_Jiko_ at Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge
_Flying Fish_ at Disney's BoardWalk Resort
_The Wave...of American Flavors_ at Disney's Contemporary Resort
_Citricos_ at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa
_The Grand Floridian Café_ at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa
_Olivia's Cafe_ at Disney's Old Key West Resort
_Boatwright's Dining Hall_ at Disney’s Port Orleans Resort Riverside
_The Turf Club Bar & Grill_ at Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa
_Artist Point_ at Disney's Wilderness Lodge
_Captain's Grill_ at Disney's Yacht Club Resort



You can look at the following link for more information.

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/07/special-dining-discount-for-annual.html

That's quite a discount!


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> I'm going to have to disagree with you here.  I've witnessed large groups of people hopping off the boat from FW in bathing suits with gear in hand to spend the day at the main Lodge pool.   I do think many from FW consider WL an extension of the campground & I'd be happy if that stopped.  Neither of those pools are that big to accommodate people hopping over for the day.   Honestly I wouldn't care if they removed the pool hopping privileges all together.  I understand some may disagree with me, but I don't think it's fair to the guests actually staying at the resorts.  Many pools don't have a lot of seating especially seating with an umbrella or any type of shade.  IMO I don't think guests at that resort should have to fight for spots at the pool because guests not staying there have taken up residence.  I do agree with you it's too much hassle to pool hop but I think many do make the effort to hop to better pools.
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Well that stinks!     I'm so glad we had the opportunity to do it twice, but sad that others will not.  Those are very special memories that will last a life time.  What is with you lately Disney?


 I will bow to your superior knowledge on the pool hopping--honestly, we don't spend much time at pools. However, I can picture scores of people thinking that FW and WL are one and the same. WL CMs will need to keep a constant watch then since it's easy to just walk into a pool just waiting for someone to come in or out. And like you, losing pool hopping wouldn't bother me.

As for the flag family, we never got the chance to do it. Obviously, that chance is now gone. Not to belabor the point too much, but I've been saying (along with many others) that Disney now makes decisions based on maximizing profits. One of the easiest ways to do that, as with all corporations, is to cut personnel costs and to cut back on special things that take a little extra time (thus money) to do. Then again, I'm often a cynic. 


Granny said:


> For any Groupies travelling to WDW in the next 10 weeks or so, there are some nice 30% discounts at the following restaurants
> 
> 
> 
> _Jiko_ at Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge
> _Flying Fish_ at Disney's BoardWalk Resort
> _The Wave...of American Flavors_ at Disney's Contemporary Resort
> _Citricos_ at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa
> _The Grand Floridian Café_ at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa
> _Olivia's Cafe_ at Disney's Old Key West Resort
> _Boatwright's Dining Hall_ at Disney’s Port Orleans Resort Riverside
> _The Turf Club Bar & Grill_ at Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa
> _Artist Point_ at Disney's Wilderness Lodge
> _Captain's Grill_ at Disney's Yacht Club Resort
> 
> 
> 
> You can look at the following link for more information.
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/07/special-dining-discount-for-annual.html
> 
> That's quite a discount!


Dang! We just missed out, and Jiko and AP are two of our faves!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Anyone book any of the F&W special events?  Nothing caught my eye this year which isn't a bad thing.  I do like the Parisian breakfast but I won't be there on a Sat. morning so that one was automatically out.



Yes, for the first time ever we booked a few things. Going to do a pastry culinary demo, some coconut in the drinks and Tiramisu as well as the French family meal. 


A quick good morning from Kennebec South Dakota!   The puppies and I are on a road trip heading home to Reno.  Going to take a Jonte through the Badlands and be in Rapid City tonight visiting a niece that had a baby in early June. Looking forward to that!

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yes, for the first time ever we booked a few things. Going to do a pastry culinary demo, some coconut in the drinks and Tiramisu as well as the French family meal.
> 
> 
> A quick good morning from Kennebec South Dakota!   The puppies and I are on a road trip heading home to Reno.  Going to take a Jonte through the Badlands and be in Rapid City tonight visiting a niece that had a baby in early June. Looking forward to that!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!




*Kathy*...safe travels and Godspeed on your journey.  That's quite a road trip!

We have "traded in" our annual F&W trips, replacing them with early December trips.  It sounds like they are working hard to keep F&W as a destination event.  Sounds like some fun plans for you!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> *Kathy*...safe travels and Godspeed on your journey.  That's quite a road trip!
> 
> We have "traded in" our annual F&W trips, replacing them with early December trips.  It sounds like they are working hard to keep F&W as a destination event.  Sounds like some fun plans for you!



Thanks Granny!  Should be right around 3400 miles by the time I get back home.


----------



## Corinne

I noticed the 30% discount being offered at a number of our frequent establishments.  The caveat is you must dine before 6:30 or after 8:30, not a big deal, but something to note.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Corinne said:


> I noticed the 30% discount being offered at a number of our frequent establishments.  The caveat is you must dine before 6:30 or after 8:30, not a big deal, but something to note.


We are hoping that does not mean you have to be gone by 6:30!


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> As a BWV owner, I have mixed feelings on the gondola.  My question is...will the IG expand to allow more folks in sooner?  When we walk the path and the boats approach we tend to quick step to the gates, knowing we will wait a lot longer if we don't.  Now, with the gondolas running, will the capacity of boats and gondolas and foot traffic cause even more backup?



I am sooooo bummed about this. That awesome feeling of walking into Epcot through the peaceful "back door" will never be the same. I will say it's been more congested the last few times we've been there with the addition of the metal detector, but with the gondolas it is going to be bad. 

I'm excited about some of the new coming to Disney, but how/why are there so many things at once??? Historically speaking they usually don't have so many large projects at once, or am I crazy? (Well I am crazy, but you know what I mean!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

I think WDW is getting excited about being 50 years old!


----------



## wildernessDad

Granny said:


> Really?  No immersive experience at WL???  What am I supposed to do with the mountain man outfit I just bought?



Since WL emulates the National Park Lodge, our immersive experience would be to pose as a tourist on vacation.  Oh wait, we do that anyway.


----------



## wildernessDad

bobbiwoz said:


> I think WDW is getting excited about being 50 years old!



And 45 years old too as evidence by the limited edition Magicband 2.


----------



## Corinne

bobbiwoz said:


> I think WDW is getting excited about being 50 years old!



Ahhh, that does make sense Bobbi!!


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> Since WL emulates the National Park Lodge, our immersive experience would be to pose as a tourist on vacation.  Oh wait, we do that anyway.



Some of us are even clever enough to pose as locals!


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> I am sooooo bummed about this. That awesome feeling of walking into Epcot through the peaceful "back door" will never be the same. I will say it's been more congested the last few times we've been there with the addition of the metal detector, but with the gondolas it is going to be bad.
> 
> I'm excited about some of the new coming to Disney, but how/why are there so many things at once??? Historically speaking they usually don't have so many large projects at once, or am I crazy? (Well I am crazy, but you know what I mean!)





bobbiwoz said:


> I think WDW is getting excited about being 50 years old!



I agree that the 50th anniversary is pushing a lot of the timing on these projects.

But I think that the projects themselves are part of a transformation of Walt Disney World to attracting a new generation of park guests.  While there are still many of us who remember seeing Walt Disney on his weekly "Wonderful World of Color" show, the fact is that "nostalgia" window is closing for Disney.  They simply must move into the long-term projects that we are seeing to keep their parks desirable for the next 50 years.  And I do think they got a major prodding when Universal went into "Harry Potter" mode.

These changes to Disney parks are going to be somewhat painful for the older folks I fear.  And for those who have been to WDW so many times.  We will bemoan the loss of some of the old-time attractions and features.  For a while we thought we were going to lose Tomorrowland Speedway to the new Tron ride, but fortunately that will be using currently unused space.  We will have gondolas instead of monorail expansions.   But all in all, Disney has to be thinking....what do we want to look like in the year 2040, etc.   It will be interesting, and in some cases, kind of sad.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> I agree that the 50th anniversary is pushing a lot of the timing on these projects.
> 
> But I think that the projects themselves are part of a transformation of Walt Disney World to attracting a new generation of park guests.  While there are still many of us who remember seeing Walt Disney on his weekly "Wonderful World of Color" show, the fact is that "nostalgia" window is closing for Disney.  They simply must move into the long-term projects that we are seeing to keep their parks desirable for the next 50 years.  And I do think they got a major prodding when Universal went into "Harry Potter" mode.
> 
> These changes to Disney parks are going to be somewhat painful for the older folks I fear.  And for those who have been to WDW so many times.  We will bemoan the loss of some of the old-time attractions and features.  For a while we thought we were going to lose Tomorrowland Speedway to the new Tron ride, but fortunately that will be using currently unused space.  We will have gondolas instead of monorail expansions.   But all in all, Disney has to be thinking....what do we want to look like in the year 2040, etc.   It will be interesting, and in some cases, kind of sad.


I believe you've nailed it, Tom.  I know I'm old school, and I'm okay with some of the recent changes. I want Disney to be all things at once--beholding to the past that launched the Mouse into mainstream while embracing what lies ahead. I just don't like how they're going about it. What's tough to realize is that, yes, Disney is looking at the next 30+ years. If it alienates those who remember the WoC on TV, they're obviously willing to take that risk to draw in the crowd that now has an attention span of about two minutes (no offense to the upcoming generations--it's just the nature of the social media beast). They're building for future park patrons, not current ones who've been around since the beginning. For me, I will never quite view Disney the same after the past few years--tossing in the towel on making Epcot truly a cultural learning experience; cutting corners on new builds; going mainstream bland on theming; dumbing down dining. Still, I know *Luv* and I will keep coming back just to feel connected to our past history with Disney, in general, and WL, in particular. I suspect in 50 years, the current generation of kids will be having the same angst with new changes Disney makes in a nod to their 100th anniversary: "What do you mean the Frozen ride is being replaced!? It's a classic!!"


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> I believe you've nailed it, Tom.  I know I'm old school, and I'm okay with some of the recent changes. I want Disney to be all things at once--beholding to the past that launched the Mouse into mainstream while embracing what lies ahead. I just don't like how they're going about it. What's tough to realize is that, yes, Disney is looking at the next 30+ years. If it alienates those who remember the WoC on TV, they're obviously willing to take that risk to draw in the crowd that now has an attention span of about two minutes (no offense to the upcoming generations--it's just the nature of the social media beast). They're building for future park patrons, not current ones who've been around since the beginning. For me, I will never quite view Disney the same after the past few years--tossing in the towel on making Epcot truly a cultural learning experience; cutting corners on new builds; going mainstream bland on theming; dumbing down dining. Still, I know *Luv* and I will keep coming back just to feel connected to our past history with Disney, in general, and WL, in particular. I suspect in 50 years, the current generation of kids will be having the same angst with new changes Disney makes in a nod to their 100th anniversary: "What do you mean the Frozen ride is being replaced!? It's a classic!!"



 ​*Sleepy*...you make so many great points.  Including the short attention span of our culture.

I can see Disney thinking of how to "re-skin" attractions to bring in the latest intellectual properties.  And this may become more the norm where we see some attractions switching over its theme from time time time (like Tower of Terror to GotG).  

I agree that we will continue to go to WDW and enjoy it.  I think Disney Springs was a brilliant upgrade for those who are looking for non-park experiences and reducing their park commando time.  

And your last line almost made me spit out my soda that I was drinking!


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> View attachment 255331​
> I agree that we will continue to go to WDW and enjoy it.  I think Disney Springs was a brilliant upgrade for those who are looking for non-park experiences and reducing their park commando time.
> 
> And your last line almost made me spit out my soda that I was drinking!



Yes to all!


----------



## twinklebug

Corinne said:


> I am sooooo bummed about this. That awesome feeling of walking into Epcot through the peaceful "back door" will never be the same. I will say it's been more congested the last few times we've been there with the addition of the metal detector, but with the gondolas it is going to be bad.



Disney has been pulling the security screening stations further and further out from the entry turnstiles. I'll bet the drop off point for the gondolas will be off to the left as we approach IG from the resorts and they will have their own security at that point, if not prior to boarding at the resorts themselves.



Corinne said:


> I'm excited about some of the new coming to Disney, but how/why are there so many things at once??? Historically speaking they usually don't have so many large projects at once, or am I crazy? (Well I am crazy, but you know what I mean!)





bobbiwoz said:


> I think WDW is getting excited about being 50 years old!





wildernessDad said:


> And 45 years old too as evidence by the limited edition Magicband 2.


Count me in on the 50th parties! Been planning out my points for 2021 for over a year now. Concept is similar to what I'm doing this year with a 2br and only myself booked into it. As we get closer to the trip more and more family members are joining in.


----------



## jimmytammy

twinklebug
I was wondering where they were dropping folks off.  That makes sense that area where Merry Mixer used to take place.

Granny and sleepy
Y'all know me, I am a history nerd, love the history and the classics of Disney.  But I have to say I am excited to see a few o the new things coming down the pike.  Tron and Ratatouille in particular.  I have seen Youtube videos of both current rides and they both look cool.  Now with that said, it does concern me that the classics will continue to take a back seat and eventually be hedged out.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Corinne said:


> I am sooooo bummed about this. That awesome feeling of walking into Epcot through the peaceful "back door" will never be the same. . . . . . .



DiznyDi & I remember when those covered areas (now grass) just outside of the IG were bus drop offs/pick-up points.  But even then, the traffic was pretty low; most wanted to enter Epcot from the front.

Pool Hopping - After reading a number of comments & concerns about Pool Hopping, I can't help but say I'm not that worried about those that show up and USE the seating; it is the ones that leave their stuff first thing in the morning and walk away, so they can sit when they return mid afternoon.  It is so rude and self centered.  Once I watched a lady at The Lodge place colored towels and an empty beach bag on several lounges and walk away.  After she had gone, I collected the towels and bag and set them aside on a large rock, as people were beginning the 'morning flood" to pool side.  After a wonderful Mickey Waffle breakfast at RF, as we walked back through the pool area, the items were once again spread out over four lounges and the bag was reserving a table.  Yeah, I couldn't just let it go, as DiznyDi advised; I looked around the pool area, and not seeing the guest anywhere, I re-collected them and set them on the rock.  Yup, didn't she come around the corner, obviously heading for the boats, and find her items sitting on the rock.  Again she spread them around and left.  With DiznyDi's advice hyper2: ) I let them be, and settled back into that second class group that tries to follow the rules.

I know no one needed to read that, but it felt good typing it. Sorry.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Dizny Dad said:


> DiznyDi & I remember when those covered areas (now grass) just outside of the IG were bus drop offs/pick-up points.  But even then, the traffic was pretty low; most wanted to enter Epcot from the front.
> 
> Pool Hopping - After reading a number of comments & concerns about Pool Hopping, I can't help but say I'm not that worried about those that show up and USE the seating; it is the ones that leave their stuff first thing in the morning and walk away, so they can sit when they return mid afternoon.  It is so rude and self centered.  Once I watched a lady at The Lodge place colored towels and an empty beach bag on several lounges and walk away.  After she had gone, I collected the towels and bag and set them aside on a large rock, as people were beginning the 'morning flood" to pool side.  After a wonderful Mickey Waffle breakfast at RF, as we walked back through the pool area, the items were once again spread out over four lounges and the bag was reserving a table.  Yeah, I couldn't just let it go, as DiznyDi advised; I looked around the pool area, and not seeing the guest anywhere, I re-collected them and set them on the rock.  Yup, didn't she come around the corner, obviously heading for the boats, and find her items sitting on the rock.  Again she spread them around and left.  With DiznyDi's advice hyper2: ) I let them be, and settled back into that second class group that tries to follow the rules.
> 
> I know no one needed to read that, but it felt good typing it. Sorry.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Good morning groupies!  I was wondering if any of you have ever been to Glacier National Park. We are traveling by Amtrak to Whitefish, Montana in two weeks and will have 3 full days to enjoy and just wondered if anyone has any "Don't miss this" suggestions...


----------



## Corinne

Dizny Dad said:


> DiznyDi & I remember when those covered areas (now grass) just outside of the IG were bus drop offs/pick-up points.  But even then, the traffic was pretty low; most wanted to enter Epcot from the front.
> 
> Pool Hopping - After reading a number of comments & concerns about Pool Hopping, I can't help but say I'm not that worried about those that show up and USE the seating; it is the ones that leave their stuff first thing in the morning and walk away, so they can sit when they return mid afternoon.  It is so rude and self centered.  Once I watched a lady at The Lodge place colored towels and an empty beach bag on several lounges and walk away.  After she had gone, I collected the towels and bag and set them aside on a large rock, as people were beginning the 'morning flood" to pool side.  After a wonderful Mickey Waffle breakfast at RF, as we walked back through the pool area, the items were once again spread out over four lounges and the bag was reserving a table.  Yeah, I couldn't just let it go, as DiznyDi advised; I looked around the pool area, and not seeing the guest anywhere, I re-collected them and set them on the rock.  Yup, didn't she come around the corner, obviously heading for the boats, and find her items sitting on the rock.  Again she spread them around and left.  With DiznyDi's advice hyper2: ) I let them be, and settled back into that second class group that tries to follow the rules.
> 
> I know no one needed to read that, but it felt good typing it. Sorry.



OK, if there was a "love" button I would have selected it! I normally will not move the towels but I do tend to get annoyed nonetheless. 

With regard to the IG, once the gondolas are up and running I'm fairly certain people are going to discover just how wonderful entering the park there is so much nicer. Or maybe they will all be dumb!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Disney has been pulling the security screening stations further and further out from the entry turnstiles. I'll bet the drop off point for the gondolas will be off to the left as we approach IG from the resorts and they will have their own security at that point, if not prior to boarding at the resorts themselves.



I believe that is exactly where the plans show the final station to be twinklebug.  I recall that area being the tram drop off that ran people back and forth to the Swan/Dolphin before Boardwalk and BC were built.  You could take the tram or the boats at that time.

It will be a change to that whole area though just in lines of site with having the gondolas overhead - a very different feel for the entire area.  I know they've talked about rejuvenating Epcot for years - never thought it would include something like this though!

And the 50th is almost certainly the driver behind all of these things - it's a bit crazy after so many years of little to nothing - just the little MK fantasyland revamp really in what - a decade or so?  I think WDW management must have looked at the calendar and started calculating just how little time they have left to take advantage of the 50th anniversary marketing machine.


----------



## Roxyfire

Dizny Dad said:


> DiznyDi & I remember when those covered areas (now grass) just outside of the IG were bus drop offs/pick-up points.  But even then, the traffic was pretty low; most wanted to enter Epcot from the front.
> 
> Pool Hopping - After reading a number of comments & concerns about Pool Hopping, I can't help but say I'm not that worried about those that show up and USE the seating; it is the ones that leave their stuff first thing in the morning and walk away, so they can sit when they return mid afternoon.  It is so rude and self centered.  Once I watched a lady at The Lodge place colored towels and an empty beach bag on several lounges and walk away.  After she had gone, I collected the towels and bag and set them aside on a large rock, as people were beginning the 'morning flood" to pool side.  After a wonderful Mickey Waffle breakfast at RF, as we walked back through the pool area, the items were once again spread out over four lounges and the bag was reserving a table.  Yeah, I couldn't just let it go, as DiznyDi advised; I looked around the pool area, and not seeing the guest anywhere, I re-collected them and set them on the rock.  Yup, didn't she come around the corner, obviously heading for the boats, and find her items sitting on the rock.  Again she spread them around and left.  With DiznyDi's advice hyper2: ) I let them be, and settled back into that second class group that tries to follow the rules.
> 
> I know no one needed to read that, but it felt good typing it. Sorry.



Oh boy, reminds me of when I was at the lodge in June, I was sitting at a table by the pool eating some lunch while my son swam. A couple was walking around looking for a table. The one next to me had tons of towels and bags on it, but no one around. So they asked me if I had seen anyone at the table and I said no. The woman was in an ECV and they had quite a bit of food with them, so I suggested they take my table and they wouldn't have it. Instead one of the lifeguards came by told the couple to take the table, moving the items to a chair. I was there for another hour or so, the couple long gone after they ate, and never did see those people claim their items. What's the point of "snagging a table" if you're not even going to use it?


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> DiznyDi & I remember when those covered areas (now grass) just outside of the IG were bus drop offs/pick-up points.  But even then, the traffic was pretty low; most wanted to enter Epcot from the front.
> 
> Pool Hopping - After reading a number of comments & concerns about Pool Hopping, I can't help but say I'm not that worried about those that show up and USE the seating; it is the ones that leave their stuff first thing in the morning and walk away, so they can sit when they return mid afternoon.  It is so rude and self centered.  Once I watched a lady at The Lodge place colored towels and an empty beach bag on several lounges and walk away.  After she had gone, I collected the towels and bag and set them aside on a large rock, as people were beginning the 'morning flood" to pool side.  After a wonderful Mickey Waffle breakfast at RF, as we walked back through the pool area, the items were once again spread out over four lounges and the bag was reserving a table.  Yeah, I couldn't just let it go, as DiznyDi advised; I looked around the pool area, and not seeing the guest anywhere, I re-collected them and set them on the rock.  Yup, didn't she come around the corner, obviously heading for the boats, and find her items sitting on the rock.  Again she spread them around and left.  With DiznyDi's advice hyper2: ) I let them be, and settled back into that second class group that tries to follow the rules.
> 
> I know no one needed to read that, but it felt good typing it. Sorry.



Love this times a million!  I totally would have moved the bags again once she boarded the boat.  It's entitlement at it's finest & so rude.


----------



## DenLo

twinklebug said:


> Disney has been pulling the security screening stations further and further out from the entry turnstiles. I'll bet the drop off point for the gondolas will be off to the left as we approach IG from the resorts and they will have their own security at that point, if not prior to boarding at the resorts themselves.
> 
> I agree, like so many of the MK resorts, the screening will be done before you board the gondola.  Disney could move the ticket entrance to the IG further out and have walkers and the boat guests use it while gondola people walk right in.
> 
> Count me in on the 50th parties! Been planning out my points for 2021 for over a year now. Concept is similar to what I'm doing this year with a 2br and only myself booked into it. As we get closer to the trip more and more family members are joining in.



I am looking forward to the 50th anniversary as well.  We have never been at WDW for one of these parties and the 50th should be a blast.


----------



## ErinC

I leave town and I've missed so much! No more flag family, a new DVC, the new stinky roaring forks menu that doesn't seem to include magic cookie bars! Just got home from church camp and I had to catch up on several pages of posts. All these changes!
Thanks for the inquiries and happy thoughts about my fur baby. Woody and Slinky are back together again! Woody is recouping well. After broken ribs, punctured lung, bruised heart, and several puncture wounds, he is doing much better. We brought him home a few days after surgery and then he tore his stitches back out.   So a couple of trips to the vet later we are patched back up. I was out of town last week, so my DH had to play pet vet daddy all week.

Only about 2 weeks til school starts back, and i just found out what I'm teaching next year. I'm going to have to get busy and bring an end to summertime very soon.


----------



## twinmom108

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Anniversary @twinmom108 !!!*


Thank You!  Don't get back to this thread very often anymore.  Hubby and I didn't get to celebrate our Anniversary yet.  We got back from vacation - Disney Fantasy 10 night Southern Caribbean cruise & within a week I came down with Pneumonia.  Doc said recovery should take about 6 weeks.  Ugh, we have ressies for Copper Creek Villas in two weeks & been under the docs care for only a week now.  Hope we get to go.


----------



## twinmom108

sleepydog25 said:


> I echo these sentiments!!


Thank you!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ErinC said:


> I leave town and I've missed so much! No more flag family, a new DVC, the new stinky roaring forks menu that doesn't seem to include magic cookie bars! Just got home from church camp and I had to catch up on several pages of posts. All these changes!
> Thanks for the inquiries and happy thoughts about my fur baby. Woody and Slinky are back together again! Woody is recouping well. After broken ribs, punctured lung, bruised heart, and several puncture wounds, he is doing much better. We brought him home a few days after surgery and then he tore his stitches back out.   So a couple of trips to the vet later we are patched back up. I was out of town last week, so my DH had to play pet vet daddy all week.
> 
> Only about 2 weeks til school starts back, and i just found out what I'm teaching next year. I'm going to have to get busy and bring an end to summertime very soon.



I'm sorry.....WHAT?!  No Magic Bars?!!!?  It's time for war.  I go to WL most trips just for those.  Last trip they still had them at the gift shop and the clerk told me I was lucky there was still a couple left as they were popular and always sold out.  I really dislike WDW F&B.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinmom108 said:


> Thank You!  Don't get back to this thread very often anymore.  Hubby and I didn't get to celebrate our Anniversary yet.  We got back from vacation - Disney Fantasy 10 night Southern Caribbean cruise & within a week I came down with Pneumonia.  Doc said recovery should take about 6 weeks.  Ugh, we have ressies for Copper Creek Villas in two weeks & been under the docs care for only a week now.  Hope we get to go.



Pixie dust that you recovery quickly and get to check out CCV!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

twinmom108
So glad to hear your little one is back home and on the mend Well wishes for you for quick recovery and that the trip pans out



KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm sorry.....WHAT?! No Magic Bars?!!!? It's time for war.


I am ready!!  Haven't had a Magic Bar, but I know you like them, and thats what matters.  A lot of things we like have been destroyed, all of us have lost something along the way.  Now Flag Family.  To me, a bit of WL went away with that one.  We spent(luckily)several times up on that roof with Ranger Stan. And I will cherish those moments.  I probably never would have done it again unless I could have shared it with my grandchildren.  But, for the future folks staying there, no chance to do it now.  How much would WDW really have to pay the ranger to do this in the AM?  And I feel that a bit of WL died again with its loss.  Stan was instrumental in getting the FF going along with the Tour of the Lodge too.  Wonder when that will come to a screeching halt?


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Flag Family* - one of the things I always recommended to those here at my office that would ask for advice about staying at The Lodge; as soon as you check in, ask to be Flag Family.  DiznyDi & I had the privilege of participating as Flag Family numerous times; with Ranger Stan, Ranger Jack, & Ranger Don.  It always allowed a private time to talk to the Ranger about more personal things, such as what they did before finding their true calling as a Ranger.  If you happen to see Ranger Don, ask him what he did.  You will be surprised as well as dumbfounded; I wont say what he did, but he spent lots of time with Jack Welch.  I still love talking to both Ranger Jack & Ranger Don, and of course, we all miss Ranger Stan.

*And I'm with Jimmy* - with the demise of the Magic Bar; so many things have been destroyed that were meaningful to so many.  The Magic Bars were mentioned a time or two, here on this thread and in other places, but it isn't until we loose something that we discover how much it meant; not just the taste, not just the texture, not just the mix of chocolate, coconut, and other gooey delights, but the event of opening the glass cover and removing the prize, and that first bite as the memories of the last time flood in.  If we can't complain enough to get the Magic Bars reinstated, maybe we can convince them to hang a picture of our bar in a hallway somewhere where only those in the know will understand.


----------



## DiznyDi

We've enjoyed being Flag Family on several occasions and were privileged to have done it with Ranger Stan, as well!  We've also been on the roof with Ranger Don and Ranger Jack - all wonderful and unique experiences.  I'm so sorry other families won't have opportunity to experience this 

Are we certain the Magic Bars are no longer available?  DDad won't be very happy......  We'll join the resistance.

JT, I'll be heading over your neighborhood in the next day or so.  Taking my mom to visit relatives in Hampstead,NC.  Its a quick trip down and back by the week-end.  I'll wave as I fly over.

Twinmom - sorry about your pneumonia! Lots of fluids and plenty of rest and there's no better place to get that rest than at the peace an serenity of the Lodge.


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> *Flag Family* - one of the things I always recommended to those here at my office that would ask for advice about staying at The Lodge; as soon as you check in, ask to be Flag Family.  DiznyDi & I had the privilege of participating as Flag Family numerous times; with Ranger Stan, Ranger Jack, & Ranger Don.  It always allowed a private time to talk to the Ranger about more personal things, such as what they did before finding their true calling as a Ranger.  If you happen to see Ranger Don, ask him what he did.  You will be surprised as well as dumbfounded; I wont say what he did, but he spent lots of time with Jack Welch.  I still love talking to both Ranger Jack & Ranger Don, and of course, we all miss Ranger Stan.
> 
> *And I'm with Jimmy* - with the demise of the Magic Bar; so many things have been destroyed that were meaningful to so many.  The Magic Bars were mentioned a time or two, here on this thread and in other places, but it isn't until we loose something that we discover how much it meant; not just the taste, not just the texture, not just the mix of chocolate, coconut, and other gooey delights, but the event of opening the glass cover and removing the prize, and that first bite as the memories of the last time flood in.  If we can't complain enough to get the Magic Bars reinstated, maybe we can convince them to hang a picture of our bar in a hallway somewhere where only those in the know will understand.


The demise of the Magic Bar. In and of itself, I can't say it affects me since I've never had one. HOWEVER, I fully understand the angst that they may be gone. As *Dad* hits upon above, it's the memories associated with items--events, locations, food--that mean the most to us. While I understand Disney needing to change as newer generations arrive, I will never understand some of their decisions except in context that they're always concerned with the bottom line. What and how much we as guests and fans of Disney count toward the final decisions only matters if those notions fall in line with profit. 

Most of us loved WL and VWL the way it was. However, the bottom line was WL wasn't populated enough. "Let's build!" The beach? Gone, replaced by a money making bar and food service. Hidden Springs pool? A new pool that we all know will begin charging for the cabanas at some point. Roaring Fork? Cheapen the product, make it more assembly-line oriented, and we're going to charge as much or more for less. CCVC? $170 pp and $7.33 pp dues.  Ouch. Disney seems intent on going more mainstream, doing more of the "industry standard," a term I hear cropping up more and more from them. Disney, you're supposed to SET the standard.

I'm preaching to the choir a bit here, but Disney employs a lot of bait and switch anymore. "We'll build better" (but we'll charge more). "We'll offer better food options" (then we'll remove it since we got you coming--you'll never notice). "We'll build a community hall" (but we'll close Cubs' Den permanently). "We'll bring back the bison" (but we'll stop the Flag Family). There is always a trade off. Perhaps it's just my younger self remembers things differently, but Disney once used to stand for top flight entertainment and service. . .at a price. To my older, cynical self Disney seems to now cut corners or take away something AND continue to charge the same high price. Such a tack is deflating. I never had the opportunity to be a Flag Family, and now my grandkids won't either.

As an addendum to my semi-tirade above, I've gotten to know the restaurant manager for AP & Territory Lounge over the past few years. He is very open to, at least, listening to concerns. In our case, he has ensured we've had very good experiences, particularly at AP. I recently contacted him about my displeasure at the other eateries on site at WL, how RF has lowered its quality and how GP has taken off the most popular items on the menu and reduced their breakfast to basically nothing. Here is part of his response:
_I appreciate that you take the time to write to me and offer such candid feedback.  I have copied the leadership team for Roaring Fork and Geyser Point to let them know about your concerns.  All of us definitely want to hear your concerns about menu selection and quality.  *We do want to hear from you and other guests what you would like to see offered at the locations*. . . . .Since Roaring Fork opened essentially as a fresh restaurant with different and unique offerings, everyone wants to react swiftly to improve the menu and to have any growing pains smoothed over quickly.  Because both Geyser Point and Roaring Fork represents new ventures, this is a great time for us to evaluate what guests enjoy and if we can continue to make all of the items offered. _

The least we can do, then, is to make our voices heard. I urge you to contact anyone and everyone at WL to voice your displeasure whatever the issue may be. If there's one thing Disney hates as much or more than a shaky bottom line, it has to be bad publicity and a corps of disgruntled guests.  Okay, I'll be quiet now. . .if I can. . .


----------



## ErinC

I'm not 100 percent sure about the cookie bars, but I've looked through recent photos and the photos of the menus and I don't see them. I would love to be wrong about their removal. My kids and I always enjoy them around the pool. My kids have even asked about them. There is a recipe on Pinterest that we have made to have a taste of Disney at home. But it's not the same if you aren't sitting around the WL pool. 
   I told DH about the flag family being discontinued. DH was sad. He doesn't always drink the Disney koolaid like I do. I'm grateful for our one morning with ranger Stan several years ago. I have a photo of us with Ranger Stan that sits in our wilderness themed family room. I guess we need to try new experiences too, but it think it's the memories attached to the old ones that make change hard to accept.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Dizny Dad said:


> *Flag Family* - one of the things I always recommended to those here at my office that would ask for advice about staying at The Lodge; as soon as you check in, ask to be Flag Family.  DiznyDi & I had the privilege of participating as Flag Family numerous times; with Ranger Stan, Ranger Jack, & Ranger Don.  It always allowed a private time to talk to the Ranger about more personal things, such as what they did before finding their true calling as a Ranger.  If you happen to see Ranger Don, ask him what he did.  You will be surprised as well as dumbfounded; I wont say what he did, but he spent lots of time with Jack Welch.  I still love talking to both Ranger Jack & Ranger Don, and of course, we all miss Ranger Stan.
> 
> *And I'm with Jimmy* - with the demise of the Magic Bar; so many things have been destroyed that were meaningful to so many.  The Magic Bars were mentioned a time or two, here on this thread and in other places, but it isn't until we loose something that we discover how much it meant; not just the taste, not just the texture, not just the mix of chocolate, coconut, and other gooey delights, but the event of opening the glass cover and removing the prize, and that first bite as the memories of the last time flood in.  If we can't complain enough to get the Magic Bars reinstated, maybe we can convince them to hang a picture of our bar in a hallway somewhere where only those in the know will understand.


We have also been a Flag family.  I feel lucky to have been chosen for that experience and am sad that future guests won't get the opportunity.

Another thing I expect I'll be missing is the tetherball court...unless they put a new one up and I missed hearing about it.....


----------



## ArielSRL

rkstocke5609 said:


> Good morning groupies!  I was wondering if any of you have ever been to Glacier National Park. We are traveling by Amtrak to Whitefish, Montana in two weeks and will have 3 full days to enjoy and just wondered if anyone has any "Don't miss this" suggestions...


I have been to Glacier! It was in 2002 though! I did a 7 week cross country road trip. 4.5 weeks by myself, 2.5 weeks with my dad who flew out and met me in Seattle. I do remember it being a beautiful place, but because it was a road trip, we only did one day there, along with several other national parks and monuments. I am hoping to rent an RV with my parents and take my boys - currently 3 and 5 - on a (much shorter) cross country trip to DLR one summer.


----------



## ArielSRL

Roxyfire said:


> Oh boy, reminds me of when I was at the lodge in June, I was sitting at a table by the pool eating some lunch while my son swam. A couple was walking around looking for a table. The one next to me had tons of towels and bags on it, but no one around. So they asked me if I had seen anyone at the table and I said no. The woman was in an ECV and they had quite a bit of food with them, so I suggested they take my table and they wouldn't have it. Instead one of the lifeguards came by told the couple to take the table, moving the items to a chair. I was there for another hour or so, the couple long gone after they ate, and never did see those people claim their items. What's the point of "snagging a table" if you're not even going to use it?


When we were there in June, we walked into the pool area - all 4 of us - and saw the last open table. While we headed that way, a man who was sitting on one of the loungers with several around him covered in towels, saw us coming, immediately got up and moved to the table to sit. I absolutely couldn't believe it. I mean, he already had about a whole row of loungers to sit on, yet he needed the darn table, too??? Fortunately we found one in the corner with some shade but no umbrella, in the splash pad area.


----------



## ArielSRL

ErinC said:


> Only about 2 weeks til school starts back, and i just found out what I'm teaching next year. I'm going to have to get busy and bring an end to summertime very soon.



I start back to work on Monday! Ugh. We have a week of pre-planning and then the first day of school is August 7th. I'm so not ready to go back....


----------



## ArielSRL

I am extremely sad to hear about the demise of the Flag Family. It is one of those things that I read about WL many years ago and had hoped to do one day. Obviously we did not because our first stay there was in June and it wasn't offered then. But I had hoped on a future trip, like the one we are planning to take in June 2018, that we would be able to experience it. It will be a mostly resort only trip and it would have been perfect.  

On a good note, we received word that Disney waived ROFR on our contract today! It was submitted 7/7, so about 18 days ago. We are extremely excited though I hear it can take about 2 more months before we actually have our member number and points available. KMFX that it goes faster, but not expecting it.


----------



## DiznyDi

Congratulations Ariel! Such an exciting time for you and your family! Just think of all the fun you'll have planning your family vacations.

Boo that you have to begin work so soon.  August 7 seems awfully early to me.  We're pretty rural and many of our kids participate in 4-H. The culmination of their efforts is the local county fair.  Schools here begin after Labor Day.


----------



## jimmytammy

*Ariel*, that is awesome news!  While true it can take a couple months to get all the finalizing done, just know its happening.  After awhile, I called our rep when we bought resale(new experience for us as we had bought the other contracts via direct)and just touched base where things were at.  My suggestion, wait a month then call.  If nothing but for peace of mind.  But on occasion, it happens really fast.  Moose Dust for a quick turnaround!!

*Sleepy*, I agree, contacting The Lodge, contacting WDW, voicing our concerns, is the best way possible to reach and letting them know how we(the long time customers)feel about the changes taking place.  Sunday, this will be happening on my end.  So I encourage others to do the same when time allows.  Lets begin the revolution


----------



## sleepydog25

ArielSRL said:


> I am extremely sad to hear about the demise of the Flag Family. It is one of those things that I read about WL many years ago and had hoped to do one day. Obviously we did not because our first stay there was in June and it wasn't offered then. But I had hoped on a future trip, like the one we are planning to take in June 2018, that we would be able to experience it. It will be a mostly resort only trip and it would have been perfect.
> 
> On a good note, we received word that Disney waived ROFR on our contract today! It was submitted 7/7, so about 18 days ago. We are extremely excited though I hear it can take about 2 more months before we actually have our member number and points available. KMFX that it goes faster, but not expecting it.


Congratulations, *Ariel*!  Feels good, doesn't it?  Here's hoping the points show sooner rather than later. As for school, we have a transition camp next week for rising 5th graders, then the teachers begin their in-service the following week. First day of school is the 15th of August. I clearly remember my schools starting a day or two before Labor Day where we simply went a day or day and a half to learn classrooms, schedules, etc., then began in earnest AFTER Labor Day. We got out the third or fourth week of May, too, so we had an actual summer.


jimmytammy said:


> *Sleepy*,* I agree, contacting The Lodge, contacting WDW, voicing our concerns, is the best way possible to reach and letting them know how we(the long time customers)feel about the changes taking place.  Sunday, this will be happening on my end.  So I encourage others to do the same when time allows.  Lets begin the revolution*


Worth repeating. If anyone needs it, I have the AP/Territory Lounge manager's email address. While he isn't in charge of either RF, GP, or the Flag Family decision, I feel quite certain he would pass along all concerns. He has been very conscientious with concerns we've addressed in the past.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Congratulations, *Ariel*!


----------



## WithASmile&ASong

Disney Food Blog has reported that the Magic Bar is "safe" alongside a picture of it nestled in the pastry case.


----------



## twinklebug

WithASmile&ASong said:


> Disney Food Blog has reported that the Magic Bar is "safe" alongside a picture of it nestled in the pastry case.


I'm sure there are many groupies who are looking at your post as a ray of sunshine  Thanks for the update.
I've never had one, but will be looking them up!


----------



## ErinC

WithASmile&ASong said:


> Disney Food Blog has reported that the Magic Bar is "safe" alongside a picture of it nestled in the pastry case.


Hallelujah! My girls will be so happy! Thanks for the report! I had been looking at all of Humphreys pics and had not seen it. 

Ariel, so happy that you will be "official" soon! 

I go back to school on the 3rd for inservice. Our kids start the 8th, so we are right behind you Ariel. I checked my courses again last night, and my schedule had changed again. I'm about to lose my patience with those doing the schedule.   Would like to have some time to prepare before kids are in my room, call me picky if you wish.


----------



## sleepydog25

ErinC said:


> Hallelujah! My girls will be so happy! Thanks for the report! I had been looking at all of Humphreys pics and had not seen it.
> 
> Ariel, so happy that you will be "official" soon!
> 
> I go back to school on the 3rd for inservice. Our kids start the 8th, so we are right behind you Ariel. I checked my courses again last night, and my schedule had changed again. I'm about to lose my patience with those doing the schedule.   Would like to have some time to prepare before kids are in my room, call me picky if you wish.


I finished loading all the kids into the class schedule, and the teachers have known their courses for months.  Maybe your schedulers need remedial training.


----------



## ArielSRL

DiznyDi said:


> Congratulations Ariel! Such an exciting time for you and your family! Just think of all the fun you'll have planning your family vacations.


Thank you!



DiznyDi said:


> Boo that you have to begin work so soon. August 7 seems awfully early to me. We're pretty rural and many of our kids participate in 4-H. The culmination of their efforts is the local county fair. Schools here begin after Labor Day.


The only good thing about the early start, is our early finish. We get out before Memorial Day.



jimmytammy said:


> *Ariel*, that is awesome news! While true it can take a couple months to get all the finalizing done, just know its happening. After awhile, I called our rep when we bought resale(new experience for us as we had bough the other contracts via direct)and just touched base where things were at. My suggestion, wait a month then call. If nothing but for peace of mind. But on occasion, it happens really fast. Moose Dust for a quick turnaround!!


Thank you so much for the congrats and the advice!


----------



## ArielSRL

sleepydog25 said:


> Congratulations, *Ariel*! Feels good, doesn't it? Here's hoping the points show sooner rather than later. As for school, we have a transition camp next week for rising 5th graders, then the teachers begin their in-service the following week. First day of school is the 15th of August. I clearly remember my schools starting a day or two before Labor Day where we simply went a day or day and a half to learn classrooms, schedules, etc., then began in earnest AFTER Labor Day. We got out the third or fourth week of May, too, so we had an actual summer.


Thank you! 

Yes, kids are in school for so long these days. And like the last 3 weeks are just "review and preview" so it's a waste. But whatever. I swear though, it feels like the school year just ended!



Dizny Dad said:


> Congratulations, *Ariel*!


Thank you!



ErinC said:


> Ariel, so happy that you will be "official" soon!


Thank you!



ErinC said:


> I go back to school on the 3rd for inservice. Our kids start the 8th, so we are right behind you Ariel. I checked my courses again last night, and my schedule had changed again. I'm about to lose my patience with those doing the schedule.  Would like to have some time to prepare before kids are in my room, call me picky if you wish.


What grade/subject do you teach? I'm first grade so it's fairly straightforward. I got my class list a few weeks back but I don't recognize any of the kids.


----------



## Granny

*Ariel*...congratulations and WELCOME HOME with your new DVC purchase!   Here's tossing you a little Moose Dust for many years of wonderful trips and endearing memories.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rkstocke5609 said:


> Good morning groupies!  I was wondering if any of you have ever been to Glacier National Park. We are traveling by Amtrak to Whitefish, Montana in two weeks and will have 3 full days to enjoy and just wondered if anyone has any "Don't miss this" suggestions...



I missed this the other day but yes - I've been to Glacier.  My mom's twin sister lives in Whitefish and my uncle worked for the railroad for many years there.  Even did Amtrak from MN to Whitefish but that was eons ago (think 70's!  )  So I've been thru Glacier now and then for awhile with the last trip being two years ago and I'm trying to find a time to head up still this year and visit my aunt.  Definitely going to the Sun Road and there will be lots of stops along that.  You can do that road from West to east and then take Hwy 2 back or vice versa.  When you get closer to West Glacier coming back along Hwy 2 from East Glacier there is a rocky wall area that often has Mountain goats on it.  You will likely see Mt goats up around the summit of Logan Pass - I've often seen them feeding right along the road on the west side just below the summit.  Or they may be along the cliff walls if you look towards the north from the visitors center parking lot.  Lots of nice hiking around if you'd like some exercise - including heading up from the Logan Pass visitors center.

If you like historic park hotels stop in at Lake MacDonald Lodge.  Also Many Glaciers is a beautiful spot to visit - worth the drive up there IMO.  I always get a "The Shining" type feel!  

What you might want to do is head to the east side of the park to start and do things there while leaving the west side for your second or third day if you don't have time on the first day.  Unless you really like driving twisty roads you don't want to have to head all the way back to the East side a second day.  

Whitefish has changed from a sleepy railroad town to a mini-Aspen wanna be - I hardly recognized it.  Lots of new and old shops around.  A nice breakfast stop is the Buffalo Cafe - popular with locals too.  Haven't had lunch there but I've heard it's good.  Big Mountain operates a chairlift during the summer I believe and will give great views if you have time for a drive up there.  And swimming in Whitefish Lake - a must in everyone's life!  Brrrrrrrrr!!!!!  Columbia Falls has quite a bit going on too.  And don't pass up some Huckleberry pie or ice cream while you're in the area!  My family has been picking Huckleberries in those mountains for years and years.


----------



## ErinC

sleepydog25 said:


> I finished loading all the kids into the class schedule, and the teachers have known their courses for months.  Maybe your schedulers need remedial training.



You said it, not me Sleepy!!! I think this is the latest we have ever gotten it. 



ArielSRL said:


> What grade/subject do you teach? I'm first grade so it's fairly straightforward. I got my class list a few weeks back but I don't recognize any of the kids.


I taught 2nd and 3rd grade for 7 years (not a combined classroom) then moved to middle school 3 years ago. I teach 6th grade U.S. History, 7th Grade Civics/Geography, One class of 6th grade English, and this year one class of 8th grade English.   The 8th grade English is a new prep for me, I've never taught it before.  I teach in a "smaller" Christian school so we end up covering more subjects than most secondary teachers. My DD17 will be a senior and has 50 kids in her graduating class. My DD14 is going to be a freshman and has around 80-90 kids in her class. We are a K3-12 grade school. I love my school and my work, but I'm not in love with this schedule. 

We start August 8th and our last day is May 24th, so we do get out before Memorial Day. The public schools here don't go back until the 21st but they get out May 25th. I guess they aren't doing as many days of school as we are.


----------



## Lakegirl

Ariel congrats so very exciting!!!!! I remember waiting for my member number and info and feeling like it would took forever!!!! We don't start until after Labor Day up here in the Northeast while that is nice a couple years ago we had a bunch of snow days and some kids were in school till the last week of June!!! That was no fun.  Makes for a very quick summer.

Looking at planning our April 2018 spring vacation week and am kicking myself for not booking airlines as soon as I saw they were on sale.  They increased by about $300.00 per person round trip within a few days time period.  Very tough having to go around school schedules.


----------



## ArielSRL

Granny said:


> *Ariel*...congratulations and WELCOME HOME with your new DVC purchase!   Here's tossing you a little Moose Dust for many years of wonderful trips and endearing memories.


Thank you!



ErinC said:


> I taught 2nd and 3rd grade for 7 years (not a combined classroom) then moved to middle school 3 years ago. I teach 6th grade U.S. History, 7th Grade Civics/Geography, One class of 6th grade English, and this year one class of 8th grade English.  The 8th grade English is a new prep for me, I've never taught it before. I teach in a "smaller" Christian school so we end up covering more subjects than most secondary teachers.


God Bless you, teaching Middle School. I like K-2 but if I had to go up, id prefer high school to middle. Too much puberty...lol.



ErinC said:


> We start August 8th and our last day is May 24th, so we do get out before Memorial Day. The public schools here don't go back until the 21st but they get out May 25th. I guess they aren't doing as many days of school as we are.


I think the kids are out on May 23rd here (Wednesday) and us, teachers, go to Friday. So we probably have similar days off maybe.



Lakegirl said:


> Ariel congrats so very exciting!!!!! I remember waiting for my member number and info and feeling like it would took forever!!!!


Thank you! Yes, I just want it in hand so I can book my June trip! Fortunately, I should have it before the 7 month window opens, so we will still get the home resort priority. Though I'm assuming CC is going to be much more sought after than BRV (WVL) will be, anyway.



Lakegirl said:


> We don't start until after Labor Day up here in the Northeast while that is nice a couple years ago we had a bunch of snow days and some kids were in school till the last week of June!!! That was no fun. Makes for a very quick summer.


Yeh, I don't think I would like that at all! But I'm so used to this schedule, it would be weird for it to shift.


----------



## horselover

Congrats Ariel!    

Well the day is just about here.  I'm off to my happy place tomorrow!         Cannot  wait to get back to NZ. 

Enjoy the rest of the summer groupie friends.  Will see you again mid Aug.


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Congrats Ariel!
> 
> Well the day is just about here.  I'm off to my happy place tomorrow!         Cannot  wait to get back to NZ.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of the summer groupie friends.  Will see you again mid Aug.


Have a great trip!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Congrats Ariel!
> 
> Well the day is just about here.  I'm off to my happy place tomorrow!         Cannot  wait to get back to NZ.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of the summer groupie friends.  Will see you again mid Aug.



Have a great trip Julie!!!!


----------



## ReginaRJ

Hi! The end of Flag Family at WL is confirmed? Is there an e-mail o for complains? Thanks!


----------



## bobbiwoz

horselover said:


> Congrats Ariel!
> 
> Well the day is just about here.  I'm off to my happy place tomorrow!         Cannot  wait to get back to NZ.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of the summer groupie friends.  Will see you again mid Aug.


Wow!  Happy travels.


----------



## Muushka

Sigh..... No more Flag Family......

Good afternoon Groupies.  I just read this page, can someone catch me up on EVERYTHING??  Kidding.

I just wanted to say hello, I think of the Groupies often and hope everyone is good.

We hope to attend a meet one of these years (2018 maybe?)

Huugs,

Muush


----------



## sleepydog25

On a sadder Disney note, I just read that Marty Sklar passed away yesterday. I loved watching him on shows we've recorded over the years. Even through the TV screen, one could see his passion for message and imagination of Disney. I'm thinking he may be the last of the classic Disney World execs who were around from the start and whose vision helped guide the Mouse for so many years. Given the current climate of decision making at Disney, it's especially ironic that he has died.

Welcome, *ReginaRJ*! I have seen but lost a lot of email addresses over the years in order to complain, but I'm sure someone on here has a few. If not, I'm certain the WL main thread (under Disney Resorts) will have a couple. Please pass those along to us if you do find them. Speaking solely for me, I can't seem to keep up with those emails. As for the Flag Family, Humphrey's Unofficial Wilderness Lodge page on a very popular social media site (it has faces, but books not so much) has had several reports that it isn't being offered anymore. More than one person has mentioned they specifically asked a CM about it and were all told the same thing, "it has been discontinued."


----------



## Corinne

*Muush! Always great to see you!*
*
I was saddened to read about Marty Sklar earlier today on the DIS. Boy did I admire him.

Question - forgive me if this has been discussed, but I was just reading about the Copper Creek units in the DVC magazine, and I'm wondering why the studio and 1BR units only sleep 4? The newer DVC resorts sleep 5.*


----------



## rkstocke5609

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I missed this the other day but yes - I've been to Glacier.  My mom's twin sister lives in Whitefish and my uncle worked for the railroad for many years there.  Even did Amtrak from MN to Whitefish but that was eons ago (think 70's!  )  So I've been thru Glacier now and then for awhile with the last trip being two years ago and I'm trying to find a time to head up still this year and visit my aunt.  Definitely going to the Sun Road and there will be lots of stops along that.  You can do that road from West to east and then take Hwy 2 back or vice versa.  When you get closer to West Glacier coming back along Hwy 2 from East Glacier there is a rocky wall area that often has Mountain goats on it.  You will likely see Mt goats up around the summit of Logan Pass - I've often seen them feeding right along the road on the west side just below the summit.  Or they may be along the cliff walls if you look towards the north from the visitors center parking lot.  Lots of nice hiking around if you'd like some exercise - including heading up from the Logan Pass visitors center.
> 
> If you like historic park hotels stop in at Lake MacDonald Lodge.  Also Many Glaciers is a beautiful spot to visit - worth the drive up there IMO.  I always get a "The Shining" type feel!
> 
> What you might want to do is head to the east side of the park to start and do things there while leaving the west side for your second or third day if you don't have time on the first day.  Unless you really like driving twisty roads you don't want to have to head all the way back to the East side a second day.
> 
> Whitefish has changed from a sleepy railroad town to a mini-Aspen wanna be - I hardly recognized it.  Lots of new and old shops around.  A nice breakfast stop is the Buffalo Cafe - popular with locals too.  Haven't had lunch there but I've heard it's good.  Big Mountain operates a chairlift during the summer I believe and will give great views if you have time for a drive up there.  And swimming in Whitefish Lake - a must in everyone's life!  Brrrrrrrrr!!!!!  Columbia Falls has quite a bit going on too.  And don't pass up some Huckleberry pie or ice cream while you're in the area!  My family has been picking Huckleberries in those mountains for years and years.


Thanks much for the suggestions!  I have booked a Red Bus tour to Logan Pass from West Glacier, a boat cruise on Lake Macdonald, and plan on a little horseback riding. I have left day 3 open and may take that drive to Many Glacier, or just hand out in Whitefish.

Huckleberry Pie, will do!


----------



## Starwind

Corinne said:


> *Muush! Always great to see you!
> 
> I was saddened to read about Marty Sklar earlier today on the DIS. Boy did I admire him.
> 
> Question - forgive me if this has been discussed, but I was just reading about the Copper Creek units in the DVC magazine, and I'm wondering why the studio and 1BR units only sleep 4? The newer DVC resorts sleep 5.*



Because they converted existing WL hotel rooms into the villas, the rooms are narrower than villas normally are.  There just isn't enough room width for a murphy bed.  And even if you could physically fit one in there would be no safe walking around it.

If you look at the pictures of the rooms and then do the mental math of where a murphy would have to go, it is clear it really isn't feasible.

SW


----------



## bobbiwoz

Hi Muushka!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

A sad loss for Disney and Disney fans with the passing of Marty Sklar.  



Corinne said:


> *Muush! Always great to see you!
> 
> I was saddened to read about Marty Sklar earlier today on the DIS. Boy did I admire him.
> 
> Question - forgive me if this has been discussed, but I was just reading about the Copper Creek units in the DVC magazine, and I'm wondering why the studio and 1BR units only sleep 4? The newer DVC resorts sleep 5.*



The WL rooms which were converted for CCV were almost all standard hotel rooms and some of the smallest standard rooms at a deluxe hotel on property - just not enough room unless they had gotten creative with wall berths or something!  AKV was the first resort where they took rooms and converted but DVC got all larger Deluxe room's (referencing size, not the hotel type) there which were bigger than the standard rooms at that resort and were able to do 5 in the 1BR's - except the value villas which were the smaller standard rooms that match up to what was converted at WL - and those only sleep 4 also. 

Compare to the Poly which had some of the largest hotel rooms on property so they were able to install the Murphy bed in the conversion.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rkstocke5609 said:


> Thanks much for the suggestions!  I have booked a Red Bus tour to Logan Pass from West Glacier, a boat cruise on Lake Macdonald, and plan on a little horseback riding. I have left day 3 open and may take that drive to Many Glacier, or just hand out in Whitefish.
> 
> Huckleberry Pie, will do!



Ok, just have to share as it's one of my favorite photos I've taken - this is Lake MacDonald from October 2014.


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> Sigh..... No more Flag Family......
> 
> Good afternoon Groupies.  I just read this page, can someone catch me up on EVERYTHING??  Kidding.
> 
> I just wanted to say hello, I think of the Groupies often and hope everyone is good.
> 
> We hope to attend a meet one of these years (2018 maybe?)
> 
> Huugs,
> 
> Muush




A *Muush* sighting! 


So great to "see" you drop in.  And maybe some day our paths in real life will cross.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Ok, just have to share as it's one of my favorite photos I've taken - this is Lake MacDonald from October 2014.




Just beautiful Kathy!  It's so perfect that it looks like a painting!


----------



## LisaS

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Ok, just have to share as it's one of my favorite photos I've taken - this is Lake MacDonald from October 2014.


What a gorgeous photo!  One of our best vacations ever was our trip to Glacier National Park.  Such a beautiful place. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Just beautiful Kathy!  It's so perfect that it looks like a painting!





LisaS said:


> What a gorgeous photo!  One of our best vacations ever was our trip to Glacier National Park.  Such a beautiful place. Thanks for posting this!



Thanks Granny and Lisa!

I too like the painting like quality of the photo Granny.  It was a beautiful early fall day, no wind plus the clouds in the sky to add interest.  All part of another great trip to Whitefish and Glacier!


----------



## ArielSRL

horselover said:


> Congrats Ariel!
> 
> Well the day is just about here.  I'm off to my happy place tomorrow!         Cannot  wait to get back to NZ.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of the summer groupie friends.  Will see you again mid Aug.


Thank you! Have a great trip!


----------



## ArielSRL

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Ok, just have to share as it's one of my favorite photos I've taken - this is Lake MacDonald from October 2014.


Beautiful! I wish I knew where all my photos from my road trip were. It was before the time of FB so I know I can't go there. Maybe on my desktop that I never even turn on anymore. I should venture down to the office and check that computer out one of these days.


----------



## wildernessDad

I have October 1, 2021 marked on my iCal.  I'm old now, but I'll really be old then.  I hope that I make it for the 50th and if I do, that I can get around.  Fortunately, at age 66, I'm still able to walk the parks.  I could use to drop a few pounds.  That would make it easier to get around.

We still have boxes, most of them in the garage.  But the place is looking a lot better, with less clutter.  We're trying to fit into this modern house, one without a living room.  But it's a nice, single-level house with a really nice nook for a computer.  I have claimed that area for my own.  And it has a nice area which I call a guest room, that has its own bath and bedroom.  Some call it a second master, but I like guest room better.  And we're having guests come over during the Labor Day holiday.  We'll probably see more people now that we're here than we did when we lived near them.

We did boxes on Friday morning and then went to Magic Kingdom later in the afternoon.  I got the son FastPass+ to Space Mountain.  We ate at Columbia Harbour House and then took in the fireworks.  If you haven't seen Happily Ever After in front of the castle, you will be missing something spectacular.  You must plant yourself at the hub and watch the castle overlay.  I took a picture of the castle before the fireworks.


----------



## sleepydog25

wildernessDad said:


> I have October 1, 2021 marked on my iCal.  I'm old now, but I'll really be old then.  I hope that I make it for the 50th and if I do, that I can get around.  Fortunately, at age 66, I'm still able to walk the parks.  I could use to drop a few pounds.  That would make it easier to get around.
> 
> We still have boxes, most of them in the garage.  But the place is looking a lot better, with less clutter.  We're trying to fit into this modern house, one without a living room.  But it's a nice, single-level house with a really nice nook for a computer.  I have claimed that area for my own.  And it has a nice area which I call a guest room, that has its own bath and bedroom.  Some call it a second master, but I like guest room better.  And we're having guests come over during the Labor Day holiday.  We'll probably see more people now that we're here than we did when we lived near them.
> 
> We did boxes on Friday morning and then went to Magic Kingdom later in the afternoon.  I got the son FastPass+ to Space Mountain.  We ate at Columbia Harbour House and then took in the fireworks.  If you haven't seen Happily Ever After in front of the castle, you will be missing something spectacular.  You must plant yourself at the hub and watch the castle overlay.  I took a picture of the castle before the fireworks.
> 
> View attachment 257381


Thanks for the invite to stay in your 2nd master, er, guest room!  Oh, wait. You were simply _describing_ the place.  My bad.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey *Muushka*, always great to see you around here!!
*Julie*, I realize you are in NZ by the time I write this but if you happen to read this sometime before back home, hope you have a great time!!


----------



## ErinC

Beautiful picture Kathy!

Good to hear from you Muushka!

Working on school stuff today. Decided to "re-theme" my classroom at school. When I taught elementary I had a Disney themed classroom. I've been hesitant to do that now that I teach middle school. But today I decided I don't care. I'm the one who spends the most time in that classroom and I need it to be my happy place!   So I just bought a Mickey Mouse themed classroom decor set off my favorite teachers site. I'll try to refrain from printing out too many sets of mouse ears. Hopefully none of my 8th graders will be offended. Maybe I can serve them magic cookie bars and all will be well!


----------



## ReginaRJ

sleepydog25 said:


> On a sadder Disney note, I just read that Marty Sklar passed away yesterday. I loved watching him on shows we've recorded over the years. Even through the TV screen, one could see his passion for message and imagination of Disney. I'm thinking he may be the last of the classic Disney World execs who were around from the start and whose vision helped guide the Mouse for so many years. Given the current climate of decision making at Disney, it's especially ironic that he has died.
> 
> Welcome, *ReginaRJ*! I have seen but lost a lot of email addresses over the years in order to complain, but I'm sure someone on here has a few. If not, I'm certain the WL main thread (under Disney Resorts) will have a couple. Please pass those along to us if you do find them. Speaking solely for me, I can't seem to keep up with those emails. As for the Flag Family, Humphrey's Unofficial Wilderness Lodge page on a very popular social media site (it has faces, but books not so much) has had several reports that it isn't being offered anymore. More than one person has mentioned they specifically asked a CM about it and were all told the same thing, "it has been discontinued."


Thanks!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday @BWV Dreamin!!!*

​


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday BWV Dreamin !!!*


----------



## twokats

Happy birthday BWV Dreamin


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday BWVDreamin!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

*Happy Birthday BWV Dreamin !!!*


----------



## Dizny Dad

Me, too . . . Me, too . . . .

*Happy Birthday BWV Dreamin !! *


----------



## Dizny Dad

Once again I missed A Muush sighting . . Dang. 

If you're lurking, Hi Muush!


----------



## twinklebug

* Happy Birthday @BWV Dreamin! *


----------



## Granny

Happy Monday Groupies!

Working our way through the end of another summer.  For our teachers, it is ending all too soon.  For parents of school children, maybe not soon enough!  

Looking at the month of August, it looks like we Groupies tend to avoid WDW this upcoming month.  Groupie reported trips for August are:

twokats 6-12 *SSR*
Lakegirl 17-20 *BLT /  *Lakegirl 21-25 *BCV*

So, not many spies to let us know what's going on in the World. 

Kathy & Lakegirl....we hope you have great trips!


----------



## twokats

Granny said:


> Happy Monday Groupies!
> 
> Working our way through the end of another summer.  For our teachers, it is ending all too soon.  For parents of school children, maybe not soon enough!
> 
> Looking at the month of August, it looks like we Groupies tend to avoid WDW this upcoming month.  Groupie reported trips for August are:
> 
> twokats 6-12 *SSR*
> Lakegirl 17-20 *BLT /  *Lakegirl 21-25 *BCV*
> 
> So, not many spies to let us know what's going on in the World.
> 
> Kathy & Lakegirl....we hope you have great trips!



I don't usually go during the summer either, but this trip was very last minute and very special.
I am meeting my son and daughter in law and my grandson who will then be joined by my granddaughter and her family which also includes my great grandson.  I will be the last to arrive, but that will still leave me with 5 days to be with my new great grandson for his first trip to the world.


----------



## Granny

twokats said:


> I don't usually go during the summer either, but this trip was very last minute and very special.
> I am meeting my son and daughter in law and my grandson who will then be joined by my granddaughter and her family which also includes my great grandson.  I will be the last to arrive, but that will still leave me with 5 days to be with my new great grandson for his first trip to the world.




*Kathy*...that is just an awesome trip you have planned!   But you look awfully young to have a great grandson!   Just sayin'.... 


Good luck with the planning for your special trip to WDW.


----------



## DiznyDi

MUUSHKA!! Be sure to let us know your plans for 2018 - we can plan around you!! DDad and I would love to spend some time with you and Mr Muush! We'll be in the World May 4-12 

Kathy - what a beautiful photo! Thanks for sharing it with us.

Julie - I know you're at your happy place! Enjoy NZ.  Come and share with us when you can.

A very Happy Belated Birthday to @BWVDreamin'!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Granny said:


> Happy Monday Groupies!
> 
> Working our way through the end of another summer.  For our teachers, it is ending all too soon.  For parents of school children, maybe not soon enough!
> 
> Looking at the month of August, it looks like we Groupies tend to avoid WDW this upcoming month.  Groupie reported trips for August are:
> 
> twokats 6-12 *SSR*
> Lakegirl 17-20 *BLT /  *Lakegirl 21-25 *BCV*
> 
> So, not many spies to let us know what's going on in the World.
> 
> Kathy & Lakegirl....we hope you have great trips!



Hi...Tom and I wanted one last Great Movie Ride, so we are going next week August 8-10, SSR, booked that just last week!  then we are also at BLT for 2 nights before DVC Member Cruise.


----------



## bobbiwoz

DiznyDi said:


> MUUSHKA!! Be sure to let us know your plans for 2018 - we can plan around you!! DDad and I would love to spend some time with you and Mr Muush! We'll be in the World May 4-12
> 
> Kathy - what a beautiful photo! Thanks for sharing it with us.
> 
> Julie - I know you're at your happy place! Enjoy NZ.  Come and share with us when you can.
> 
> A very Happy Belated Birthday to @BWVDreamin'!


We will be at BCV May 4-7!


----------



## Granny

bobbiwoz said:


> Hi...Tom and I wanted one last Great Movie Ride, so we are going next week August 8-10, SSR, booked that just last week!  then we are also at BLT for 2 nights before DVC Member Cruise.



Sounds like a fun little trip next week.  Let us know if you get any good information out of the bus drivers!


----------



## Granny

bobbiwoz said:


> We will be at BCV May 4-7!





DiznyDi said:


> We'll be in the World May 4-12




*Bobbi & Di*...neither of these trips is on the 2018 trips list on page one.  Make sure you send @sleepydog25  a PM so he can add you to the vacation list for next year.   Otherwise you wouldn't have known that you might be crossing paths next May!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Granny said:


> *Bobbi & Di*...neither of these trips is on the 2018 trips list on page one.  Make sure you send @sleepydog25  a PM so he can add you to the vacation list for next year.   Otherwise you wouldn't have known that you might be crossing paths next May!


Will do!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bobbiwoz said:


> Hi...Tom and I wanted one last Great Movie Ride, so we are going next week August 8-10, SSR, booked that just last week!  then we are also at BLT for 2 nights before DVC Member Cruise.



Oh, I wish I could do that too!  For me, losing TGMR is one of the saddest things since the loss of beach and Hidden Springs at VWL.  I just loved that ride and it was rare to ever miss it on a trip.  I made certain to ride it in April as the rumors were strong for it's closing but I still wish I could do so a couple more times.    I'm hoping to get some of the commemorative merchandise when they put it online on the 10th.  DHS is getting down to almost nothing that it was.  

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *DHS is getting down to almost nothing that it was. *


By design, to be sure. I'm curious what they will rename DHS once the new Lands arrive. I was pleased to hear that at least TGMR is supposedly being replaced by a Mickey and Minnie ride.

_In other news, I've updated Page 1 with new photos to bring us more in line with the new look of the Lodge._


----------



## bobbiwoz

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Oh, I wish I could do that too!  For me, losing TGMR is one of the saddest things since the loss of beach and Hidden Springs at VWL.  I just loved that ride and it was rare to ever miss it on a trip.  I made certain to ride it in April as the rumors were strong for it's closing but I still wish I could do so a couple more times.    I'm hoping to get some of the commemorative merchandise when they put it online on the 10th.  DHS is getting down to almost nothing that it was.
> 
> Enjoy your trip!


Thank you.  We are also doing Energy because our sons loved the dinosaurs ...those sons are now in their 40's....this will be a nostalgic trip.  

I love TSMM, cannot remember not doing that on a trip to DHS, so we only rode GMR, more sporadically, have done it this year, but going next week is DH's request, I was so happy to get a studio at SSR for 2 nights.  We do have a FP for GMR.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> By design, to be sure. I'm curious what they will rename DHS once the new Lands arrive. I was pleased to hear that at least TGMR is supposedly being replaced by a Mickey and Minnie ride.
> 
> _In other news, I've updated Page 1 with new photos to bring us more in line with the new look of the Lodge._



Oh yes, it's on purpose without a doubt.  Funny thing, though I never would have placed DHS up at the top of the parks in reality it's where we probably spent most of our time.  Ah well.

Nice job on the first page Sleepy!


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Oh yes, it's on purpose without a doubt.  Funny thing, though I never would have placed DHS up at the top of the parks in reality it's where we probably spent most of our time.  Ah well.
> 
> Nice job on the first page Sleepy!


Thanks! I had some extra pics just sitting around. . .

Also, I've updated a few people on the Page 1 Trip and Cruise Lists. Just a reminder, I generally don't update those lists based on what I read on our public pages just in case someone doesn't want that information to be easily located or in case it was just a random "oops, I didn't mean to tell everyone that" moment. So, if you don't mind your trips being front and center on Page 1, just shoot me a PM.


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> Once again I missed A Muush sighting . . Dang.
> 
> If you're lurking, Hi Muush!





DiznyDi said:


> MUUSHKA!! Be sure to let us know your plans for 2018 - we can plan around you!! DDad and I would love to spend some time with you and Mr Muush! We'll be in the World May 4-12
> 
> Kathy - what a beautiful photo! Thanks for sharing it with us.
> 
> Julie - I know you're at your happy place! Enjoy NZ.  Come and share with us when you can.
> 
> A very Happy Belated Birthday to @BWVDreamin'!



Just came back to say hello , no lurking Granny!  Hello to everyone!  I'll let you know when we go Diane.  I think it may not be until 2019.  We were just trying to fit WDW into 2018, but no. We have 2 cruises for 2018 and vacation time, unfortunately, is not unlimited.  But in the meantime, I look forward to it!  And some day Granny, we'll meet!

Kat4, that picture was just beautiful, as usual. 

Happy Birthday BWVDreamin!

Once a Groupie, always a Groupie.


----------



## TCRAIG

twokats said:


> I don't usually go during the summer either, but this trip was very last minute and very special.
> I am meeting my son and daughter in law and my grandson who will then be joined by my granddaughter and her family which also includes my great grandson.  I will be the last to arrive, but that will still leave me with 5 days to be with my new great grandson for his first trip to the world.


FANTASTIC!!


----------



## Lakegirl

Granny said:


> Happy Monday Groupies!
> 
> Working our way through the end of another summer.  For our teachers, it is ending all too soon.  For parents of school children, maybe not soon enough!
> 
> Looking at the month of August, it looks like we Groupies tend to avoid WDW this upcoming month.  Groupie reported trips for August are:
> 
> twokats 6-12 *SSR*
> Lakegirl 17-20 *BLT /  *Lakegirl 21-25 *BCV*
> 
> So, not many spies to let us know what's going on in the World.
> 
> Kathy & Lakegirl....we hope you have great trips!


Thanks so much!!!! 16 days left.  I can't wait!!!


----------



## twokats

bobbiwoz said:


> Hi...Tom and I wanted one last Great Movie Ride, so we are going next week August 8-10, SSR, booked that just last week!  then we are also at BLT for 2 nights before DVC Member Cruise.



I agree, that is something I will make sure and do on my Hollywood Studio day.  Also on Epcot I will ride Ellen one more time.  
Bobbi, if you think about it, let me know where you are.  We are trying for the Grandstand area and I arrive on the 8th and leave on the 12th.

I just heard from my granddaughter and my great grandson is cutting his first two teeth.  He is only five months old!!!

Tom, thank you.  My daughter in law blessed us with 2 girls that are a little older than my other grandchildren, thus the reason.


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> Just came back to say hello , no lurking Granny!  Hello to everyone!  I'll let you know when we go Diane.  I think it may not be until 2019.  We were just trying to fit WDW into 2018, but no. We have 2 cruises for 2018 and vacation time, unfortunately, is not unlimited.  But in the meantime, I look forward to it!  And some day Granny, we'll meet!



I believe that as well, Muush.  Maybe 2019 will be that time.  





> Once a Groupie, always a Groupie.



You've got that right, lady!


----------



## jimmytammy

*Sleepy*
Nice changes to the front page!  And I like that you kept Stan the Man in the mix of it allSpeaking of Stan, our DD had a post on FB pop up this past Fri. the 26th, a picture of him kissing her on the cheek as they held the green WL flag as they were preparing to raise it.  She had posted it previously on July 26 2011, the day he passed.  What an impact he had on me and my family, and I know several others here too.  

BTW, that one picture you posted with the returning Bison, just wondering, are monkeys native to the old west??  That extra character seems a bit out of place to me


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> *Sleepy*
> Nice changes to the front page!  And I like that you kept Stan the Man in the mix of it allSpeaking of Stan, our DD had a post on FB pop up this past Fri. the 26th, a picture of him kissing her on the cheek as they held the green WL flag as they were preparing to raise it.  She had posted it previously on July 26 2011, the day he passed.  What an impact he had on me and my family, and I know several others here too.
> 
> BTW, that one picture you posted with the returning Bison, just wondering, are monkeys native to the old west??  That extra character seems a bit out of place to me


Thanks, JT! I sure wish I'd been able to meet and know Stan a little. His smile says it all.

As for the monkey, YES! I googled this article below. . .
_"Indigenous to the wilds of the northwest, gooboons (Gooboonus idioticus) or goobs for short, stalk the paths among the wilderness expanses. Known for their generally calm demeanor, they're oft spotted napping, eating, listening to crickets, and watching lanterns flicker (these work especially to quieten the beast). Their habitat has been threatened in recent years by changes in the wilderness aspect of their haunts. With the reduction in natural habitat such as trees, nature trails, and grass, there have been reports of a heretofore unseen ferocity coming from goobs. One recent sighting had an old, graying gooboon ranting and wailing when his two of his favorite food items disappeared from his claimed territory. Do NOT approach them without first bringing something with which to offer as a gift.  Experts in the field recommend a bottle of Sauvignon Blanc from New Zealand, specifically the region of Marlborough."_


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Sleepy -* Thanks for keeping Stan's picture on page one.  I know so many did not have the opportunity to know Stan, but I think if you are in the main lobby at The Lodge very late at night, you can catch a glimpse of him on the third or fourth floor balconies.  I know he still visits from time to time; in those quiet times you can just feel him . . . . .


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> *Sleepy -* Thanks for keeping Stan's picture on page one.  I know so many did not have the opportunity to know Stan, but I think if you are in the main lobby at The Lodge very late at night, you can catch a glimpse of him on the third or fourth floor balconies.  I know he still visits from time to time; in those quiet times you can just feel him . . . . .


Well, that just inspired a change to Page 1.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Now I'm not certain but I think the _Bison_ is the one that photobombed the picture on the first page!


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Thanks, JT! I sure wish I'd been able to meet and know Stan a little. His smile says it all.
> 
> As for the monkey, YES! I googled this article below. . .
> _"Indigenous to the wilds of the northwest, gooboons (Gooboonus idioticus) or goobs for short, stalk the paths among the wilderness expanses. Known for their generally calm demeanor, they're oft spotted napping, eating, listening to crickets, and watching lanterns flicker (these work especially to quieten the beast). Their habitat has been threatened in recent years by changes in the wilderness aspect of their haunts. With the reduction in natural habitat such as trees, nature trails, and grass, there have been reports of a heretofore unseen ferocity coming from goobs. One recent sighting had an old, graying gooboon ranting and wailing when his two of his favorite food items disappeared from his claimed territory. Do NOT approach them without first bringing something with which to offer as a gift.  Experts in the field recommend a bottle of Sauvignon Blanc from New Zealand, specifically the region of Marlborough."_



 *Sleepy*...Thanks for the tip on how to calm this fine spectacle of nature!



Dizny Dad said:


> *Sleepy -* Thanks for keeping Stan's picture on page one.  I know so many did not have the opportunity to know Stan, but I think if you are in the main lobby at The Lodge very late at night, you can catch a glimpse of him on the third or fourth floor balconies.  I know he still visits from time to time; in those quiet times you can just feel him . . . . .



*DDad*...you are quite the poet this morning.  Stan was a lovely man, and I think our emotional ties to WL also very much included him.  I am lucky to have known him a bit. 



sleepydog25 said:


> Well, that just inspired a change to Page 1.



*Sleepy*...your front page changes are very nice.  And let me take a moment to thank you for your work on keeping the trips posted.  As this 3 1/2 old version of this thread continues on, you have done a great job.   I'll bet you didn't know you had signed on for so long!  



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Now I'm not certain but I think the _Bison_ is the one that photobombed the picture on the first page!




*Kathy.*..I think you're right!  The bison does seem to be smirking a bit!


----------



## ErinC

Let me add my thanks to Sleepy for maintaining this great thread. As someone who comes and goes from it, I love catching up with you all and the community here. 
Today is my last day of summer. Tomorrow is our first day of teacher inservice. Trying to finish up some last minute things here at the house. It seems I never get done all the things I had planned to do in late May. Oh well, there is always next summer! 
My DD21 got an email on Monday that she has a grad school interview this Friday in St. Augustine. So I'm missing my second day of teacher inservice to go with her to her interview. We are super excited to get the interview, and we are happy that she gets to interview before she leaves to go back to college in Arkansas. So we have 7 hour drive instead of plane flight from Little Rock to Jacksonville. She will graduate college in December, and if the interview goes well she could start Occupational Therapy school in January next year. She jokingly said the other day that if they ask in her interview why she would like to attend school in St. Augustine that her response would be, "I need to go to school close to Disney World!" She also thinks that the new annual pass discount was just made with her in mind. If she gets into grad school there, it just may be her Christmas present.


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> As for the monkey, YES! I googled this article below. . .
> _"Indigenous to the wilds of the northwest, gooboons (Gooboonus idioticus) or goobs for short, stalk the paths among the wilderness expanses. Known for their generally calm demeanor, they're oft spotted napping, eating, listening to crickets, and watching lanterns flicker (these work especially to quieten the beast). Their habitat has been threatened in recent years by changes in the wilderness aspect of their haunts. With the reduction in natural habitat such as trees, nature trails, and grass, there have been reports of a heretofore unseen ferocity coming from goobs. One recent sighting had an old, graying gooboon ranting and wailing when his two of his favorite food items disappeared from his claimed territory. Do NOT approach them without first bringing something with which to offer as a gift. Experts in the field recommend a bottle of Sauvignon Blanc from New Zealand, specifically the region of Marlborough."_




Well done my friend, well done!!
Thanks for allowing me to tease a bit, makes this all the more fun to be a part of this group


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> *Sleepy -* Thanks for keeping Stan's picture on page one.  I know so many did not have the opportunity to know Stan, but I think if you are in the main lobby at The Lodge very late at night, you can catch a glimpse of him on the third or fourth floor balconies.  I know he still visits from time to time; in those quiet times you can just feel him . . . . .



He is definitely there in Spirit for many of us, and always will be.  Well said Dad And Sleepy, thanks for adding Dads words to the front page!  This gave me goosebumps


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Well done my friend, well done!!
> Thanks for allowing me to tease a bit, makes this all the more fun to be a part of this group


I've always been one to appreciate a good-natured ribbing. I've many flaws, but being thin-skinned isn't one of them. There is no way one could survive in the military without a healthy dose of humor and self-deprecation. In fact, I relish these small moments because, as you say, it makes being in this group all the more enjoyable. 



jimmytammy said:


> He is definitely there in Spirit for many of us, and always will be.  Well said Dad And Sleepy, thanks for adding Dads words to the front page!  This gave me goosebumps


Yep, I thought *Dad's* comments were particularly meaningful (even though I never met Stan) and that other Groupies and Groupies-to-be might appreciate a nod to part of the history behind our beloved Lodge.


----------



## Corinne

Good Morning Groupies!  Our September trip is just around the corner!!! 

I've been so busy I'd forgotten I had a waitlist request for the night I added after I booked. So I'm happy we will be  @ BCV for our entire stay.

In other news, I'm super excited because I think both of our sons will be joining us on our September 2018 trip! It's been several years since our oldest and his now wife have joined us. We're actually talking about trying BLT, but not sure what we'll decide. 

Lastly, is it too early to discuss the BHGM (part 3???) perhaps we can call it BHGM December! There are many of us at the world in December!


----------



## sleepydog25

Well, we are toying with the idea of going to DL next June. It would combine our 5th anniversary, my daughter's 18th BD, and her graduation. My daughter's never been, and *Luv *and I've been aching to get back since her surprise birthday trip there a few years ago. We'd like to either get into the GCV at 7 months (iffy) or trade with someone who has GCV points (perhaps iffier).  So, keep your eyes and ears open for us, and we'd appreciate it.  Meanwhile, let the planning begin!


----------



## ArielSRL

sleepydog25 said:


> Well, we are toying with the idea of going to DL next June. It would combine our 5th anniversary, my daughter's 18th BD, and her graduation. My daughter's never been, and *Luv *and I've been aching to get back since her surprise birthday trip there a few years ago. We'd like to either get into the GCV at 7 months (iffy) or trade with someone who has GCV points (perhaps iffier).  So, keep your eyes and ears open for us, and we'd appreciate it.  Meanwhile, let the planning begin!


I'm definitely semi planning a DLR trip. I've been twice, in 1981 and 2002. I need to take my boys there for Carsland! Just not sure when.

Happy planning!


----------



## TCRAIG

Corinne said:


> Good Morning Groupies!  Our September trip is just around the corner!!!
> 
> I've been so busy I'd forgotten I had a waitlist request for the night I added after I booked. So I'm happy we will be  @ BCV for our entire stay.
> 
> In other news, I'm super excited because I think both of our sons will be joining us on our September 2018 trip! It's been several years since our oldest and his now wife have joined us. We're actually talking about trying BLT, but not sure what we'll decide.
> 
> Lastly, is it too early to discuss the BHGM (part 3???) perhaps we can call it BHGM December! There are many of us at the world in December!


We're DEFINITELY onboard for BHGM in Dec (Jerry and Tricia)...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happy Sunday!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Well, we are toying with the idea of going to DL next June. It would combine our 5th anniversary, my daughter's 18th BD, and her graduation. My daughter's never been, and *Luv *and I've been aching to get back since her surprise birthday trip there a few years ago. We'd like to either get into the GCV at 7 months (iffy) or trade with someone who has GCV points (perhaps iffier).  So, keep your eyes and ears open for us, and we'd appreciate it.  Meanwhile, let the planning begin!



June is a great time to visit DL Sleepy!  I was just thinking I should get my reservation booked.  I might end up with some extra points but probably not enough to cover your visit.  Ended up with an AP there this year (family got into the races!) and I've gotten quite a few nights at 7 months.  Have a Nov stay that was all at 7 months as well as our late June stay. June is one of the more difficult times though but if you're looking at being there during some of the S. Cal blackout dates it gets easier and the larger villas are easier too.  When it comes to studios though I find I'm usually using my VGC points.   If your flexible I find there's also a fair amount of cancellations and it's possible to pick up villas along the way.  Our June stay this year was just that - I checked periodically for cancellations and had a couple of different times I could have gotten in - again, mostly 1 and 2BR's - but that was wanting larger accommodations after some plans changed so a couple of months out.  I wouldn't have been too surprised that it would have been available right at 7 months to book.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> June is a great time to visit DL Sleepy!  I was just thinking I should get my reservation booked.  I might end up with some extra points but probably not enough to cover your visit.  Ended up with an AP there this year (family got into the races!) and I've gotten quite a few nights at 7 months.  Have a Nov stay that was all at 7 months as well as our late June stay. June is one of the more difficult times though but if you're looking at being there during some of the S. Cal blackout dates it gets easier and the larger villas are easier too.  When it comes to studios though I find I'm usually using my VGC points.   If your flexible I find there's also a fair amount of cancellations and it's possible to pick up villas along the way.  Our June stay this year was just that - I checked periodically for cancellations and had a couple of different times I could have gotten in - again, mostly 1 and 2BR's - but that was wanting larger accommodations after some plans changed so a couple of months out.  I wouldn't have been too surprised that it would have been available right at 7 months to book.


Thanks for the info, *KAT.   *We're looking at a 1BR, so that should help as I know studios book the quickest, and we're somewhat flexible a week or so either way. We'll keep you informed of what happens. Of course, *Luv* has already put the date into a countdown calendar.


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> Good Morning Groupies!  Our September trip is just around the corner!!!
> 
> I've been so busy I'd forgotten I had a waitlist request for the night I added after I booked. So I'm happy we will be  @ BCV for our entire stay.
> 
> In other news, I'm super excited because I think both of our sons will be joining us on our September 2018 trip! It's been several years since our oldest and his now wife have joined us. We're actually talking about trying BLT, but not sure what we'll decide.
> 
> Lastly, is it too early to discuss the BHGM (part 3???) perhaps we can call it BHGM December! There are many of us at the world in December!



That Dec meet is right up our alley!


----------



## Starwind

jimmytammy said:


> That Dec meet is right up our alley!



Ours, too !!

SW


----------



## sleepydog25

Sounds to me as though someone might ought to be thinking about setting up a BHGM 2017 Edition. The best bets seem to be between early 2-8 Dec and then another meet would be possible between the 9-15 Dec. Wish we could make it!


----------



## ErinC

Wish we were going in December so that we could meet some of you, but I think I'll be sticking to our spring break April trip. DD who will be 18 this weekend mentioned she would like to do one of the extra tours at the world. DH and I did Keys to the Kingdom several years ago and loved it. She mentioned that she would like to do the one at AK that is around the safari. Anyone have experience with that tour? I know it's pretty pricey so I'm not sure we would spring for the whole family to do it. It would be part of hr graduation trip so it's sort of a special occasion. 
  School starts tomorrow. My baby will start high school, my middle will start her senior year, and the oldest will go back to college to finish her last semester. Not sure where the time goes...


----------



## bobbiwoz

Hoping to make the December meet, too!


----------



## DiznyDi

Happy trip planning Sleepy!  Someday DDad and I will venture to Disneyland.  I would really like to stay at the Grand Californian.

Yay Corinne!  On all accounts; your waitlist coming through for you and that you'll have your whole family together.  BLT is nice.  When our daughter and I travel, we try for BLT and have been successful. We're always booking less than 7 months out. 

DDad and I are most certainly up for a December meet!  Oh boy!

JT - when is your grandbaby due?  Seems it should be soon.

Thanks sleepy for your updates to page 1.  It looks very nice! (Even the monkey  )


----------



## jimmytammy

DiznyDi said:


> JT - when is your grandbaby due? Seems it should be soon.



I am happy to announce Rafe James Jordan was born yesterday at 1:35 pm!!!!!!  Kristian was having some health concerns that merited her being admitted Sun. night to UNC hospital.  She was induced and immediately began contractions around 10 pm.  He is one month premature so he has been in the NICU since being born.  Last night was scary as he was having trouble breathing and stopped a few times.  But the NIC unit took good care of him, and with God laying His healing hands upon him and those administering to him, Rafe is doing good!  Mom is better now as well and can't wait to hold him for more than a brief moment.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Now back from a short business trip and with time to saunter thru my favorite thread; I am so pleased with the addition on page 1 by *Sleepy* concerning our memories of Ranger Stan. We were lucky enough to sit with his "Main Squeeze" for a Groupie meet a number of years ago.  I know she saw us appreciating her husband, and possible just couldn't understand why, other than she knew he was a great guy.  During that Groupie meet, he asked us all what we thought he did before he retired.  Most of us knew he was a bus driver at Ft. Wilderness before the lodge was built, and asked to change it up during construction and become a Ranger at the Lodge.  But a number of professions were thrown out there until he had to reveal what he did.  Stan was a welder in the ship yards.  Hard, hot work; the kind that one must keep your concentration focused on what you are doing.

Sorry, I just thought I would share that to fill out the details for some that missed the opportunity to know Stan.  (*Jimmy* - please correct me if necessary)

Thanks *Sleepy*.  It brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> I am happy to announce Rafe James Jordan was born yesterday at 1:35 pm!!!!!!  Kristian was having some health concerns that merited her being admitted Sun. night to UNC hospital.  She was induced and immediately began contractions around 10 pm.  He is one month premature so he has been in the NICU since being born.  Last night was scary as he was having trouble breathing and stopped a few times.  But the NIC unit took good care of him, and with God laying His healing hands upon him and those administering to him, Rafe is doing good!  Mom is better now as well and can't wait to hold him for more than a brief moment.



Wow, *Grand Pa!*   Congratulations to you and all, and give *Grand Ma* a hug from all of us.  And of course, give a big hug to Kristian for us all.

Yes, the NICU will take good care of Rafe James.  And YES, God has a plan for Rafe.


----------



## TCRAIG

jimmytammy said:


> I am happy to announce Rafe James Jordan was born yesterday at 1:35 pm!!!!!!  Kristian was having some health concerns that merited her being admitted Sun. night to UNC hospital.  She was induced and immediately began contractions around 10 pm.  He is one month premature so he has been in the NICU since being born.  Last night was scary as he was having trouble breathing and stopped a few times.  But the NIC unit took good care of him, and with God laying His healing hands upon him and those administering to him, Rafe is doing good!  Mom is better now as well and can't wait to hold him for more than a brief moment.


CONGRADULATIONS!! And prayers for the continued good health for both Kristian and baby Rafe!!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> I am happy to announce Rafe James Jordan was born yesterday at 1:35 pm!!!!!!  He is one month premature so he has been in the NICU since being born.


Congrats, *JT*! My oldest was born 9 weeks early and stayed in the NICU for over a month. Now, she is married, has two kids of her own, has a PsyD which she uses at a nearby college, is 5' 9" tall, and looks like a model.  I'm sure the next few weeks will be exciting, so enjoy!



Dizny Dad said:


> Now back from a short business trip and with time to saunter thru my favorite thread; I am so pleased with the addition on page 1 by *Sleepy* concerning our memories of Ranger Stan. We were lucky enough to sit with his "Main Squeeze" for a Groupie meet a number of years ago.  I know she saw us appreciating her husband, and possible just couldn't understand why, other than she knew he was a great guy.  During that Groupie meet, he asked us all what we thought he did before he retired.  Most of us knew he was a bus driver at Ft. Wilderness before the lodge was built, and asked to change it up during construction and become a Ranger at the Lodge.  But a number of professions were thrown out there until he had to reveal what he did.  Stan was a welder in the ship yards.  Hard, hot work; the kind that one must keep your concentration focused on what you are doing.
> 
> Sorry, I just thought I would share that to fill out the details for some that missed the opportunity to know Stan.  (*Jimmy* - please correct me if necessary)
> 
> Thanks *Sleepy*.  It brought a tear to my eye.


Thanks for the extra details, *Dad*.  Knowing that about him makes me wish even more we had been able to meet and get to know him better. I think we'll always ensure we never forget Stan on Page 1. 

Hmm, maybe they will need some retired AF guy greeting and guiding people in the not too distant future. . .


----------



## Granny

*Jimmy*...congratulations on the birth of Rafe...our newest VWL Groupie! 

​
Prayers going up for his health as well as Kristian's.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> I am happy to announce Rafe James Jordan was born yesterday at 1:35 pm!!!!!!  Kristian was having some health concerns that merited her being admitted Sun. night to UNC hospital.  She was induced and immediately began contractions around 10 pm.  He is one month premature so he has been in the NICU since being born.  Last night was scary as he was having trouble breathing and stopped a few times.  But the NIC unit took good care of him, and with God laying His healing hands upon him and those administering to him, Rafe is doing good!  Mom is better now as well and can't wait to hold him for more than a brief moment.



Welcome new Groupie Rafe!!!  And Congratulations to parents and Grandpa and Grandma!!!  

I am adding prayers for his continued care and well being.   I had a nephew who was born 8 weeks early and spend considerable time in the NIC unit.  He's been going strong ever since catching up with the time he needed to get breathing down pat.


----------



## Dizny Dad

sleepydog25 said:


> Congrats, *JT*! . . . . . . . .  maybe they will need some retired AF guy greeting and guiding people in the not too distant future. . .



I can see you in the Ranger outfit now . . . hmmm; nice knees.


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> I am happy to announce Rafe James Jordan was born yesterday at 1:35 pm!!!!!!


Congratulations to Mom, Dad, Grampy & Grams as well as RJ's other grandparents  How exciting (and how anxiety producing... Yikes).
Hope the wee little one grows strong fast.


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> I can see you in the Ranger outfit now . . . hmmm; nice knees.


I've been told they look like a monkey's. . .


----------



## Corinne

Congratulations Jimmy & Tammy, and to your beautiful daughter and her husband!!!! Welcome to the world. Baby Rafe James!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Aww, thanks Groupies!!  Y'all are the best, but I have been saying that for many yrs now anyway

Dad mentioned Stans former jobs, and one I remember him speaking about fondly was as a welder.  He used to tell me next time you fly over the Aircraft Carrier Kitty Hawk on Soarin, think about him as he welded on that ship when it was being built.  And so I did.  That was the saddest part for me when they changed the ride recently, to no longer see that


----------



## Starwind

ErinC said:


> Wish we were going in December so that we could meet some of you, but I think I'll be sticking to our spring break April trip. DD who will be 18 this weekend mentioned she would like to do one of the extra tours at the world. DH and I did Keys to the Kingdom several years ago and loved it. She mentioned that she would like to do the one at AK that is around the safari. Anyone have experience with that tour? I know it's pretty pricey so I'm not sure we would spring for the whole family to do it. It would be part of hr graduation trip so it's sort of a special occasion.
> School starts tomorrow. My baby will start high school, my middle will start her senior year, and the oldest will go back to college to finish her last semester. Not sure where the time goes...



Wild Africa Trek ?  We did it a few years ago and LOVED it.  Highly recommend. 

SW


----------



## ErinC

Congratulations to Jimmy on the new addition. I pray that the baby will be able to improve quickly. It's amazing what they can do for premies these days. I'm sure he is in good hands. 

Survived day one with 114 new kiddos on the roster. Hopefully, I'll have most all their names down by the end of the week. 



Starwind said:


> Wild Africa Trek ?  We did it a few years ago and LOVED it.  Highly recommend.
> 
> SW


Thanks Starwind for the recommendation. I'll have to decide by November which tour to choose.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ErinC said:


> Thanks Starwind for the recommendation. I'll have to decide by November which tour to choose.



We also have done the Safari tour and enjoyed it.  Over the years I've done a few different tours including the Keys to the Kingdom and really have enjoyed them all.   I'd recommend trying for one of the earlier ones when it's a bit cooller.  Ours might have been the last of the day and it was a wee bit warm and animals a wee bit sluggish.


----------



## DiznyDi

Ahh a new baby in the family!  Welcome to the world Rafe James! Congratulations all around; mom, dad, grandma's and grandpa's.  Aunts and Uncles too - that's you CaptainD.  This little guy will be the center of attention.  Such an exciting time in the life of your family.

Our daughter was 5 weeks premature and spent time in the NICU - its an amazing place with exceptional caregivers.  Your little one is in good hands.  Hugs and prayers!


----------



## Lakegirl

Today was the single digit dance!!!! Sooo excited 9 days to go.


----------



## ArielSRL

ErinC said:


> Wish we were going in December so that we could meet some of you, but I think I'll be sticking to our spring break April trip. DD who will be 18 this weekend mentioned she would like to do one of the extra tours at the world. DH and I did Keys to the Kingdom several years ago and loved it. She mentioned that she would like to do the one at AK that is around the safari. Anyone have experience with that tour? I know it's pretty pricey so I'm not sure we would spring for the whole family to do it. It would be part of hr graduation trip so it's sort of a special occasion.
> School starts tomorrow. My baby will start high school, my middle will start her senior year, and the oldest will go back to college to finish her last semester. Not sure where the time goes...


Hope it went well! My oldest started Kinder this year. I am bringing him with me so I can keep an eye on him...lol. He's had a good week thus far! I've got 24 first graders in my class right now.


----------



## ArielSRL

jimmytammy said:


> I am happy to announce Rafe James Jordan was born yesterday at 1:35 pm!!!!!!  Kristian was having some health concerns that merited her being admitted Sun. night to UNC hospital.  She was induced and immediately began contractions around 10 pm.  He is one month premature so he has been in the NICU since being born.  Last night was scary as he was having trouble breathing and stopped a few times.  But the NIC unit took good care of him, and with God laying His healing hands upon him and those administering to him, Rafe is doing good!  Mom is better now as well and can't wait to hold him for more than a brief moment.


Congrats and hoping for a speedy NICU stay!


----------



## twokats

JT & Tammy, congrats on the birth of the baby.  I saw him on FB and he is a cutie.  Talked to Kristian there, but tell her again that Kati and I are thinking of her, Paul and the baby. 

Got to have dinner tonight with bobbiwoz and her husband Tom.  Loved finally getting to meet them.  The last two trips I have missed them by one or two days, but we made it this time.  Both of us are at SSR so that made it very easy.

Hope all the groupies are having a good summer.


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks again folks for all the well wishes for baby Rafe!  All is well now.  He had a bit of a rough start in life, but he is finally out of NICU, back with mom n dad and doing better.  They are still at the hospital and if all his #s come back good, very good chance he will be home by days end!!  God is good

BTW, there is a Disney connection to his name.  Pearl Harbor was a Touchstone/Disney movie and Ben Affleck played the main character as Rafe.  Kristian saw this film on video with us when she was 10.  At the time, we never knew, but she knew if she had a son, she would name him Rafe.  And she stuck too it.


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats said:


> Got to have dinner tonight with bobbiwoz and her husband Tom. Loved finally getting to meet them. The last two trips I have missed them by one or two days, but we made it this time. Both of us are at SSR so that made it very easy.



We were fortunate to meet Bobbiwoz back in Dec. and gave her a ride back to BWV.  Such a sweet soul, I feel all the more blessed to know her.  Same way I feel about you and Kati too


----------



## bobbiwoz

Kathy, Tom and I had delicious meals at The Turf Club.  It was wonderful to finally meet her in person.  I loved hearing about her family, Texas, her travels.  We have to do it again!

When we do DCL cruises, we try to always participate in an exchange and possibly meet up with some Disboard folks.  The in person meetings make the trip special.  I am so happy to be a Groupie because taking the time to have a meal, or share an experience lets us connect in the real world, and it is special to have friends all over!  I smile more on DCL cruises, and at WDW when we have these meets!


----------



## Granny

twokats said:


> Got to have dinner tonight with bobbiwoz and her husband Tom.  Loved finally getting to meet them.  The last two trips I have missed them by one or two days, but we made it this time.  Both of us are at SSR so that made it very easy.





bobbiwoz said:


> Kathy, Tom and I had delicious meals at The Turf Club.  It was wonderful to finally meet her in person.  I loved hearing about her family, Texas, her travels.  We have to do it again!



Gotta love those mini-meets!  We enjoy the Big Honkin Groupie Meets a lot, but also enjoy meeting up with Groupies in any number!  I've lost track of how many mini-meets we've had over the years, but I do know we had a great time every time!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> God is good



All the time, brother!

And I like the origin of the baby's name.  I guess you're lucky that Ben Affleck's character wasn't named Poindexter!


----------



## twokats

Granny said:


> Gotta love those mini-meets!  We enjoy the Big Honkin Groupie Meets a lot, but also enjoy meeting up with Groupies in any number!  I've lost track of how many mini-meets we've had over the years, but I do know we had a great time every time!



Kati and I were one of those mini-meets with y'all!!!  Love them.



bobbiwoz said:


> Kathy, Tom and I had delicious meals at The Turf Club.  It was wonderful to finally meet her in person.  I loved hearing about her family, Texas, her travels.  We have to do it again!
> 
> When we do DCL cruises, we try to always participate in an exchange and possibly meet up with some Disboard folks.  The in person meetings make the trip special.  I am so happy to be a Groupie because taking the time to have a meal, or share an experience lets us connect in the real world, and it is special to have friends all over!  I smile more on DCL cruises, and at WDW when we have these meets!



Yes, smiles and more!  Loved the time together.  Enjoy your cruise.



jimmytammy said:


> We were fortunate to meet Bobbiwoz back in Dec. and gave her a ride back to BWV.  Such a sweet soul, I feel all the more blessed to know her.  Same way I feel about you and Kati too



I think we missed that one in December by a day, and thank you kind sir for the sentiment!


----------



## DiznyDi

Hoping all Groupies enjoy their week-end!  Any special activities?  We'll be attending a birthday party for a dear family friend who will celebrate his 90th.

Gotta love Groupie meets! Big, small, love them all!  JT we overlap by 1 day in October.....


----------



## Roxyfire

DiznyDi said:


> Hoping all Groupies enjoy their week-end!  Any special activities?  We'll be attending a birthday party for a dear family friend who will celebrate his 90th.
> 
> Gotta love Groupie meets! Big, small, love them all!  JT we overlap by 1 day in October.....



Wow 90, what a milestone! I'll personally be getting ready for my son to return for the school year so lots of cleaning to be done. I use his room as a place to store extra stuff during the summer so I'll have to clear that out. Plus my boyfriend and I are going to see a comedian tomorrow night. We haven't done that in a while so I'm really looking forward to it. Just got my mom's birthday presents dealt with so feeling rather accomplished today!


----------



## sleepydog25

Just because I can. . .


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Just because I can. . .



That's as good a reason as any!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> That's as good a reason as any!
> 
> 
> View attachment 260675



Oh wow Granny!  What a reminder of the changes!  Yes, I miss that.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Oh wow Granny!  What a reminder of the changes!  Yes, I miss that.



Me too!  That picture was taken in 2003.  Those trees in front of the pool got quite a bit larger over the years and blocked much of the pool view.    Here's a picture taken in 2015 that shows how much those trees grew in 12 years!




*Edited to add*...I found some pictures from 2006, and see that some of the trees had already grown to pretty much the height shown in the picture above.  So we can look forward with hope that the newly planted trees will shoot up in a similar manner!


----------



## wildernessDad

I went into work on my off-Friday today because I want to take some PB on Sept 1.  As I was getting into my car, I heard the distant sound of a train whistle.  There's only one train close enough - The Walt Disney World Railroad.  Talk about a warm fuzzy.  After I did some moving boxes later in the day, we headed to the Magic Kingdom for dinner and a ride on the train.


----------



## sleepydog25

wildernessDad said:


> I went into work on my off-Friday today because I want to take some PB on Sept 1.  As I was getting into my car, I heard the distant sound of a train whistle.  There's only one train close enough - The Walt Disney World Railroad.  Talk about a warm fuzzy.  After I did some moving boxes later in the day, we headed to the Magic Kingdom for dinner and a ride on the train.


That's just cool.  As for the great pics, *Granny*, that's back when they meant "Wilderness" Lodge.


----------



## ErinC

Wow! What a week! Survived my first week back at school. Next week will be the first full week and regular routine. I think I have most of their 114 names in my brain. We got the news on Wednesday that DD21 got into grad school at St. Augustine! We are so thrilled for her to have been offered a spot. She will graduate in December and then start grad school in January. I guess I better get that annual pass wrapped up for Christmas! DD17 turns 18 on Sunday. Been trying to shop a little here and there and get ready for her big day. Since her birthday always falls when we go back to school, I always feel like she gets slighted a little. What's life without "Mom" guilt. Gotta get my act together tomorrow and get her a cake and some other goodies. DD21 will head back to college in the middle of next week. I'm a little sad, because with her acceptance to grad school, this will be the last "summer" break with all three of my kids together. Since grad school is trimesters, she won't have any breaks with the family except for a few days at Thanksgiving and Christmas break for the next 2.5 years. Hopefully since she'll be close, she can run over to Disney for the weekend parts of our spring break trip. 

Jimmytammy, so glad the baby is improving and able to be moved from the NICU. 

WildernessDad, I'm just so jealous I don't know what to say (but keep sharing your fun day trips with us). 

Thanks for the comments about the tours. I guess we'll look into the Wild Africa Trek.


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> I went into work on my off-Friday today because I want to take some PB on Sept 1.  As I was getting into my car, I heard the distant sound of a train whistle.  There's only one train close enough - The Walt Disney World Railroad.  Talk about a warm fuzzy.  After I did some moving boxes later in the day, we headed to the Magic Kingdom for dinner and a ride on the train.



Okay, this is just very cool!  Hearing the MK whistle from your home?  It's like it's calling you "Can you come out and play?".  And how great is it to say "Honey, let's head over to MK and go ride the train for a bit".   I'm very happy that your job and move have worked out so well for you!


----------



## Granny

ErinC said:


> I'm a little sad, because with her acceptance to grad school, this will be the last "summer" break with all three of my kids together. Since grad school is trimesters, she won't have any breaks with the family except for a few days at Thanksgiving and Christmas break for the next 2.5 years. Hopefully since she'll be close, she can run over to Disney for the weekend parts of our spring break trip.



*Erin*...the empty nesting process is a bittersweet one to be sure.  But as my Mom always used to say, our job as parents is to give our children roots to grow and wings to fly.  

I hope you have a great school year!


----------



## jimmytammy

DiznyDi said:


> Gotta love Groupie meets! Big, small, love them all! JT we overlap by 1 day in October.....



Lets make it happen!  We have no major plans for the day of arrival except for check in at BLT and eating lunch at The Wave.  We are making FPs tomorrow so let me know if you know where you will be on the 12th and 13th if you have plans and we can catch up with y'all!!


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> I went into work on my off-Friday today because I want to take some PB on Sept 1.  As I was getting into my car, I heard the distant sound of a train whistle.  There's only one train close enough - The Walt Disney World Railroad.  Talk about a warm fuzzy.  After I did some moving boxes later in the day, we headed to the Magic Kingdom for dinner and a ride on the train.



I love that you can hear the train from home!!  What a great feeling that must invoke.  We were in the NC mts. staying just off the Blue Ridge Parkway last weekend, basically between Boone and Blowing Rock.  We would sit on the porch in the cool temps and listen o the Tweetsie Railroad whistle.  It so reminded me of being at the Lodge(and pining for it, let me say, even with the changes, I can't wait to get back home in Dec., because it has been yrs since last staying there, maybe 2009, after Stan Retired). 

 Not sure now, but Tweetsie used to work on the MK trains. Folks would see them on flatbeds pulling into the the parking lot who live up there.  We once went on a tour of the trains at MK and asked about the Lilly Belle that at the time had been out of commission for quite some time.  We asked the engineer when Tweetsie was going to get her back to FL and he was startled that we knew her whereabouts


----------



## sleepydog25

S-o-o-o-o-o, it appears as though the CA Grill has turned into _just_ a buffet restaurant now.  Check out their menu. Not sure I like this, though we did enjoy the Sunday brunch there. . .twice.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/contemporary-resort/california-grill/menus/dinner/

Then again, I've read where others say this looks suspiciously like a NYE menu from the past, thus a technical glitch. . .


----------



## Corinne

sleepydog25 said:


> S-o-o-o-o-o, it appears as though the CA Grill has turned into _just_ a buffet restaurant now.  Check out their menu. Not sure I like this, though we did enjoy the Sunday brunch there. . .twice.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/contemporary-resort/california-grill/menus/dinner/
> 
> Then again, I've read where others say this looks suspiciously like a NYE menu from the past, thus a technical glitch. . .


Wow, that just doesn't seem right to me! If it has in fact changed I am so pleased I changed our anniversary dinner in September to Artist Point!


----------



## Dizny Dad

wildernessDad said:


> . . . . . . .   As I was getting into my car, I heard the distant sound of a train whistle.  There's only one train close enough - The Walt Disney World Railroad.  . . . . .



Ahhhhhh. . . . .  the good life . . .


----------



## bobbiwoz

Wilderness dad what excellent background music in your life!

I live in a NJ shore town, and when the wind is blowing the right way, in the afternoon I hear "Number ____your order is ready at the Raw Bar."


----------



## sleepydog25

I failed to notice this small historical moment Saturday. 

On Aug 12, 1990, archaeologist Susan Hendrickson discovered the bones of a huge Tyrannosaurus Rex in the Black Hills of South Dakota. Later dubbed Sue, the T-Rex skeleton (90% of the bones were recovered) was the subject of an involved legal battle. Eventually, The Field Museum in Chicago wound up having to buy the skeleton through Sotheby's. Unable to come up with funds to buy Sue along, The Field Museum had corporate help from McDonald's, the California State Universities system, a few private citizens, and. . .Walt Disney Parks and Resorts. Sue's final cost was nearly $8.4M. The preparatory work to remove the "matrix," or rocks & debris, from the bones began in earnest in 1997. One of the preparatory labs was in The Field Museum and the other was. . .wait for it. . .at the newly opened Animal Kingdom. Once Sue was cleaned and casts carefully made of her bones, one of the recipients of the casts was, again, the Animal Kingdom. Thus, when you enter DinoLand and head to the ride, Dinosaur, the T-Rex you see is actually the casting made of Sue.

That is all for your history lesson today, folks.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> I failed to notice this small historical moment Saturday.
> 
> On Aug 12, 1990, archaeologist Susan Hendrickson discovered the bones of a huge Tyrannosaurus Rex in the Black Hills of South Dakota. Later dubbed Sue, the T-Rex skeleton (90% of the bones were recovered) was the subject of an involved legal battle. Eventually, The Field Museum in Chicago wound up having to buy the skeleton through Sotheby's. Unable to come up with funds to buy Sue along, The Field Museum had corporate help from McDonald's, the California State Universities system, a few private citizens, and. . .Walt Disney Parks and Resorts. Sue's final cost was nearly $8.4M. The preparatory work to remove the "matrix," or rocks & debris, from the bones began in earnest in 1997. One of the preparatory labs was in The Field Museum and the other was. . .wait for it. . .at the newly opened Animal Kingdom. Once Sue was cleaned and casts carefully made of her bones, one of the recipients of the casts was, again, the Animal Kingdom. Thus, when you enter DinoLand and head to the ride, Dinosaur, the T-Rex you see is actually the casting made of Sue.
> 
> That is all for your history lesson today, folks.



*Sleepy*...thank you for the information!  I knew that the T-Rex at the Dinosaur ride was a replica of Sue, but I didn't know about Disney's involvement in the recovery and cleaning of the bones.  Very interesting!


----------



## horselover

ErinC said:


> Thanks for the comments about the tours. I guess we'll look into the Wild Africa Trek.



I've also done WAT & loved it.  Highly recommend the first tour of the day.

JT - saw the big news yesterday on FB.   Congratulations to all!     Looks like everyone is home now & doing well.

Hi groupie friends!        I'm back from New Zealand.   We got in Sat. morning around 7:00 a.m.  Took the red eye from LAX after traveling 14 hours from NZ.       The coming home is nowhere near as much fun as the going over.  Another incredible trip.   We stayed in a couple new places & the places we revisited we saw all new things.   Even after my 3rd visit to NZ I still have barely scratched the surface on all there is to see & do.  I know I'll return as I always leave a piece of my heart behind there.        I won't bombard you with photos but I'll post a couple of my favorites below.


----------



## Granny

Beautiful pictures Julie!  They look almost like paintings they are so perfect!  Thanks for sharing, and glad you made it home okay.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Beautiful, thank you for sharing those pictures!


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> Beautiful pictures Julie!  They look almost like paintings they are so perfect!  Thanks for sharing, and glad you made it home okay.



Thank you.  Other than a little cropping & lightening up some shadows none of those photos are enhanced.  It's a magical place.  I call it the land of wow.  If you go there you'll be saying that several times a day.   



bobbiwoz said:


> Beautiful, thank you for sharing those pictures!



Thanks Bobbi.  Glad you liked them.


----------



## Dean Marino

sleepydog25 said:


> S-o-o-o-o-o, it appears as though the CA Grill has turned into _just_ a buffet restaurant now.  Check out their menu. Not sure I like this, though we did enjoy the Sunday brunch there. . .twice.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/contemporary-resort/california-grill/menus/dinner/
> 
> Then again, I've read where others say this looks suspiciously like a NYE menu from the past, thus a technical glitch. . .



Nope - Grill is still the Grill.  Disney just screwed up their Website, yet again.


----------



## jimmytammy

Beautiful shots Julie!  Glad you folks made it home safe n sound, and thanks for the congrats, all is well now


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Julie* - Too Cool!  And Beautiful.  He has certainly given us all a large heart, allowing us to leave a little bit in so many different places in our lives.  Just enough to call to us; and remember.


----------



## Granny

Dean Marino said:


> Nope - Grill is still the Grill.  Disney just screwed up their Website, yet again.



Crazy!


----------



## sleepydog25

Dean Marino said:


> Nope - Grill is still the Grill.  Disney just screwed up their Website, yet again.


Which is a shocker given how well Disney's IT has worked in the past.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Like so many major companies in the USA, I was told by The Lodge check-in manager a number of years ago that Disney's IT development is done off-shore.

And we wonder why so many firms taking personal info are hacked.  Brings to mind the windshield replacement guy in town that bought two teens a couple of air pistols to improve sales.


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> Which is a shocker given how well Disney's IT has worked in the past.



I sense a note of sarcasm there Sly.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> Like so many major companies in the USA, I was told by The Lodge check-in manager a number of years ago that Disney's IT development is done off-shore.
> 
> And we wonder why so many firms taking personal info are hacked.  Brings to mind the windshield replacement guy in town that bought two teens a couple of air pistols to improve sales.



I actually was at a conference where a company presenting stated they do a lot of the IT work for Disney - they were US based.  I think sometimes it's just easier to blame off-shore but that's nothing I've ever heard of for Disney.  I do think it's good old USA companies.


----------



## Dean Marino

Deleted.


----------



## twinklebug

Boy, I look away for a moment and how'd we get diverted over to the dark side of IT? Can't leave you kids unattended for a minute. I'm doing myself and you all a f_l_avor and staying quiet on this subject or we'll be here until next Sunday. 

So... flavor... Dole whips anyone? I prefer the citrus swirl, but won't turn down a perfectly good pineapple flavored anything.
WL needs a spring we can drink from.


----------



## horselover

twinklebug said:


> Boy, I look away for a moment and how'd we get diverted over to the dark side of IT? Can't leave you kids unattended for a minute. I'm doing myself and you all a f_l_avor and staying quiet on this subject or we'll be here until next Sunday.
> 
> So... flavor... Dole whips anyone? I prefer the citrus swirl, but won't turn down a perfectly good pineapple flavored anything.
> WL needs a spring we can drink from.



I'm a fan of the pineapple float myself.


----------



## Starwind

twinklebug said:


> Boy, I look away for a moment and how'd we get diverted over to the dark side of IT? Can't leave you kids unattended for a minute. I'm doing myself and you all a f_l_avor and staying quiet on this subject or we'll be here until next Sunday.
> 
> So... flavor... Dole whips anyone? I prefer the citrus swirl, but won't turn down a perfectly good pineapple flavored anything.
> WL needs a spring we can drink from.



My sister prefers citrus swirl.  I am allergic to ice cream, so pineapple Dole Whip for me   The pineapple float Pineapple Dole Whips are nice, too.

SW


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> Boy, I look away for a moment and how'd we get diverted over to the dark side of IT? Can't leave you kids unattended for a minute. I'm doing myself and you all a f_l_avor and staying quiet on this subject or we'll be here until next Sunday.
> 
> So... flavor... Dole whips anyone? I prefer the citrus swirl, but won't turn down a perfectly good pineapple flavored anything.
> WL needs a spring we can drink from.


Pineapple.  But, they're usually too sweet for me to eat a whole one.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> I'm a fan of the pineapple float myself.



Me too!!!  For years I only had the pineapple dole whip.  Finally added the pineapple juice 5 or so years ago.  Couldn't believe what I'd been missing!

I've tried the citrus in the past but it just wasn't the same for me.


----------



## jimmytammy

Speaking of...we make a Dole Whip every so often with a ice cream maker(you know the old fashioned kind where you crank, cept we cheat, and let the electric one do all the work).  Its pretty good and does the job in a pinch.


----------



## Dizny Dad

We've tried making a number of Disney recipes at home.  Some have turned out OK, but all have missed the mark.  I know it is the magic that is left out when making such concoctions at home that keep us going back to The World for the real thing. 

A few years back, DiznyDi & I sat on the veranda of the Dole Whip Plantation In Hawaii enjoying our Dole Whip.  Yes sir, we enjoyed them tremendously, eating such treats at the source; but somehow, it just wasn't as magical as we had hoped.  (When we expressed our excitement to the counter server about getting Dole Whips at the source, she expressed such a lack of interest and disrespect for the Whip  ; I believe that was what began the downward spiral of the joy.)


----------



## bobbiwoz

horselover said:


> I'm a fan of the pineapple float myself.


Me too! 

 At HHI beach house, you can ask for a sample of the Dole Whip and they are generous!


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> We've tried making a number of Disney recipes at home.  Some have turned out OK, but all have missed the mark.  I know it is the magic that is left out when making such concoctions at home that keep us going back to The World for the real thing.
> 
> A few years back, DiznyDi & I sat on the veranda of the Dole Whip Plantation In Hawaii enjoying our Dole Whip.  Yes sir, we enjoyed them tremendously, eating such treats at the source; but somehow, it just wasn't as magical as we had hoped.  (When we expressed our excitement to the counter server about getting Dole Whips at the source, she expressed such a lack of interest and disrespect for the Whip  ; I believe that was what began the downward spiral of the joy.)


We felt the same, Rich.  We were at Aulani last Sept. and went to the Dole Plantation. We were looking forward to having "the real thing" and turned out MK is way better!  I too believe the magic is part of it all.  The recipe I make, my family feels is even better than WDW.  But I feel like the ones in MK are much better.  To each his own I guess


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> A few years back, DiznyDi & I sat on the veranda of the Dole Whip Plantation In Hawaii enjoying our Dole Whip. Yes sir, we enjoyed them tremendously, eating such treats at the source; but somehow, it just wasn't as magical as we had hoped. (When we expressed our excitement to the counter server about getting Dole Whips at the source, she expressed such a lack of interest and disrespect for the Whip  ; I believe that was what began the downward spiral of the joy.)







jimmytammy said:


> We felt the same, Rich. We were at Aulani last Sept. and went to the Dole Plantation. We were looking forward to having "the real thing" and turned out MK is way better! I too believe the magic is part of it all.



DW and I are planning on an Aulani trip next year, so my ears perk up when I hear about tips for Oahu.   So maybe the Dole Plantation is something to pass on?  I understand we can get our Dole Whip fix at Aulani so is the plantation worth it otherwise?  

Sorry to take the thread off course a bit.


----------



## sleepydog25

Hey, *JT,* are you holding out on the recipe?  I'm sure I could look it up, but. . .well. . .

In other news, it's day 2 at school. All I can say is, hug the next teacher you see. They work miracles.


----------



## TCRAIG

Hey all - Jerry and I (Tricia) are trying to scrape together a Sept trip - We'll have to work some everyday - but I'm craving a visit to attend MNSSHP and F&W - so even if we just go to the parks in the evenings - it'll be worth it - trying for Sept 10-16 - any Groupies going to the parties that week?


----------



## bobbiwoz

TCRAIG said:


> Hey all - Jerry and I (Tricia) are trying to scrape together a Sept trip - We'll have to work some everyday - but I'm craving a visit to attend MNSSHP and F&W - so even if we just go to the parks in the evenings - it'll be worth it - trying for Sept 10-16 - any Groupies going to the parties that week?


No, but I hope you can go!


----------



## TCRAIG

bobbiwoz said:


> No, but I hope you can go!


THANKS!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . . . . . . . So maybe the Dole Plantation is something to pass on?  . . . . . . . . . .



*Granny* - Pass on the Plantation? Nooooo!  You need to see the source, ride the Train, walk the Gardens, experience the history; and have a Whip!  It is NOT a Disney property nor does it feel like one.  But if you have endured the trip in the _aluminum tube surrounded by gasoline_ for so many hours to get there, you must seek out the source and relax on the veranda with your main squeeze!


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Hey, *JT,* are you holding out on the recipe? I'm sure I could look it up, but. . .well. . .



More than happy to share it, here ya go Sleepy!

1 qt. Dole pineapple juice(make sure to use Dole, others aren't as tasty in this recipe)
1 tsp. pure vanilla extract
3 cups heavy whipping cream(use Target brand, not as heavy and not as greasy)
3 cups sugar
Milk

Mix pineapple juice and sugar, making sure sugar is dissolved
Next, add the cream and vanilla
Pour the whole mixture into a 4 qt. ice cream maker(I mix all the stuff in the maker)
Add milk to finish, filling to the fill line

I have found that this tastes even better after you have made it and let it freeze even harder in your home freezer.  So you can make allow the magic to spread out over a few days


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> DW and I are planning on an Aulani trip next year, so my ears perk up when I hear about tips for Oahu. So maybe the Dole Plantation is something to pass on? I understand we can get our Dole Whip fix at Aulani so is the plantation worth it otherwise?


Knowing what I know, I would skip it.


----------



## TCRAIG

jimmytammy said:


> More than happy to share it, here ya go Sleepy!
> 
> 1 qt. Dole pineapple juice(make sure to use Dole, others aren't as tasty in this recipe)
> 1 tsp. pure vanilla extract
> 3 cups heavy whipping cream(use Target brand, not as heavy and not as greasy)
> 3 cups sugar
> Milk
> 
> Mix pineapple juice and sugar, making sure sugar is dissolved
> Next, add the cream and vanilla
> Pour the whole mixture into a 4 qt. ice cream maker(I mix all the stuff in the maker)
> Add milk to finish, filling to the fill line
> 
> I have found that this tastes even better after you have made it and let it freeze even harder in your home freezer.  So you can make allow the magic to spread out over a few days


This looks Delish!  Thanks J&T


----------



## Corinne

I'm not a fan of pineapple perhaps I should be ? Years ago they discontinued my strawberry swirl,  I loved that!!

Oh....23 more sleeps! Think I'm starting my countdown too early?? Lol


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> I'm not a fan of pineapple perhaps I should be ? Years ago they discontinued my strawberry swirl,  I loved that!!
> 
> Oh....23 more sleeps! Think I'm starting my countdown too early?? Lol


It's NEVER too early to start a countdown.  In fact, I'm thinking you're already behind. . .

*JT!*  Thanks!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> DW and I are planning on an Aulani trip next year, so my ears perk up when I hear about tips for Oahu.   So maybe the Dole Plantation is something to pass on?  I understand we can get our Dole Whip fix at Aulani so is the plantation worth it otherwise?
> 
> Sorry to take the thread off course a bit.



I think it's worthwhile to tour if you have the time but would place other things ahead of it.  It never would have crossed my mind to stop there just for a dole whip though!  Shaved ice is higher on my treat list in Hawaii.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I think it's worthwhile to tour if you have the time but would place other things ahead of it.  It never would have crossed my mind to stop there just for a dole whip though!  Shaved ice is higher on my treat list in Hawaii.


Sounds delicious. I keep hearing about Hawaiian shaved ice here and there. I wonder why Disney never picked up on this treat for use at the poly. I'm not complaining about dole whips, not at all... just curious, are they too labor intensive to make?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Sounds delicious. I keep hearing about Hawaiian shaved ice here and there. I wonder why Disney never picked up on this treat for use at the poly. I'm not complaining about dole whips, not at all... just curious, are they too labor intensive to make?



I seem to recall that they did do shaved ice for a little while - maybe last year?  It was gone before our trip and I was quite sad as I was looking forward to it! 

Oh yes - found one story on it:  https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ailable-at-disneys-polynesian-village-resort/

Of course if it's not on the menu it's not exactly going to fly out the door.  

It appears that a place in Disney Springs is offering Shaved Ice though.


----------



## ErinC

Julie, the pics that you are posted are gorgeous! Maybe someday I'll make it over there. So glad you had a good trip. 

Given the choice, I'd probably prefer the citrus swirl. The dole whip is okay, but I tend to think the pineapple juice is a little sour. When it's all mixed together, I will eat it. Maybe I'm thinking of the float. If/When we go to Hawaii in December of 2018, I do want to go to the plantation. Since we've never been (at least most of us in the family), I figured it would be something we wouldn't want to miss. Is it really a waste of time?

DD21 moved back to college in Arkansas today. Hope she's able to make her bed and decorate her room without my help!   I miss her already though. 

The school year is off to a blazing start. I'm having all kinds of technology issues in my room that are making me beyond frustrated. I'm still not completely adjusted to my new schedule yet. Making plans to watch the eclipse on Monday with my 6h period class though. Anybody else making plans for your area? I got on the bandwagon a little too late. Ordered glasses off of Amazon for probably a ridiculously elevated price. I'm sure DH will be super happy with me when he notices it on the credit card!  Oh well, it's sort of a once in a lifetime thing right? I think our best viewing time in Alabama is around 1:30 on Monday. Hopefully my glasses will actually arrive before then!


----------



## bobbiwoz

We passed the Dole Plantation on a ride to the North shore, and we enjoyed the tram ride and the extensive gift shop.  The next time, we probably will walk through the gardens.  It was not a highlight of the trip, but enjoyable.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It appears that a place in Disney Springs is offering Shaved Ice though.



I assume this is pretty similar to the Kaki Gori shaved ice stand next to Japan in EPCOT?  We used to stop at that stand every trip when we were summer travelers.


----------



## Granny

*Jimmy, DDad, Kathy and Bobbi*...thanks for all the input regarding the Dole Plantation.  We are not sure how long we will be at Aulani so just in the beginning stages of gathering information for the trip next year.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Granny said:


> *Jimmy, DDad, Kathy and Bobbi*...thanks for all the input regarding the Dole Plantation.  We are not sure how long we will be at Aulani so just in the beginning stages of gathering information for the trip next year.



We have booked the RCCL cruise from Vancouver to Honolulu, that's how we're getting to Aulani, I think on September 17.  What time of the year are you thinking about?


----------



## Dizny Dad

ErinC said:


> . . . . . . . . . . . . .  I do want to go to the plantation. Since we've never been (at least most of us in the family), I figured it would be something we wouldn't want to miss. Is it really a waste of time? . . . . . .  . . .



A waste of time is in the heart of the participant.  If you are on a fast paced trip though Oahu, I would pass up the visit, but if there is time, do it!  Again, as I said in a past comment, it is not Disney; the paths may not be edged, their are weeds among the garden standouts, and the tram may need a little loving care, but you will see things and experience things available no where else.  Ever see a purple pineapple?

If you are looking to leave Ko Olina (gated area where Aulani is located) and venture out into Oahu, you MUST go to *Pearl Harbor* and experience the memorial.  It is different than one would think; a marvelous experience.  And a visit to the *Punch Bowl (National Cemetery)* is also a worthwhile visit.  Climbing *Diamond Head* is certainly iconic, but wear GOOD shoes and prepare to climb hundreds of steps when you finally reach the top to stand on the top of an old WWII concrete bunker.  The *North Shore* is beautiful.  *Whale* watching is really cool (if you are there in the winter season).  Refresh yourself at *Duke's* on Waikiki beach. And so on and so on . . .  My *BEST* advice is to be sure you have a good size purse or backpack to carry your stuff.  And *NEVER* leave *ANYTHING* of value in your rented car.  After two visits, I have learned the _hard_ way that you are surrounds by those in need: and they need _your_ stuff.


----------



## DiznyDi

Dole whip - I'm with Sleepy - way to sweet for me to eat a whole one - I just have some of DDad's 
Thanks JT for the recipe!

Granny, I very much enjoyed the Dole plantation.  We were on Oahu for 12 days, so time was not a premium for us.  To take the train ride through the fields of pineapples growing was a unique experience.

Beautiful pictures Julie.  Thanks for sharing with us!

Bobbi thats a great way to get to Honolulu - how are you getting home?


----------



## bobbiwoz

DiznyDi said:


> Dole whip - I'm with Sleepy - way to sweet for me to eat a whole one - I just have some of DDad's
> Thanks JT for the recipe!
> 
> Granny, I very much enjoyed the Dole plantation.  We were on Oahu for 12 days, so time was not a premium for us.  To take the train ride through the fields of pineapples growing was a unique experience.
> 
> Beautiful pictures Julie.  Thanks for sharing with us!
> 
> Bobbi thats a great way to get to Honolulu - how are you getting home?



We intend to take non stop to Newark.  This is the first time we will be going to Aulani since we moved to NJ.  The other times we went from Dayton OH.  In 2015, we also took RCCL's cruise from Vancouver to Honolulu.  Earlier this year we used an RCI exchange to spend a week on Maui during February and yes, we saw many whales.  It seems like we hope to go to Hawaii every 18 months as long as our health allows!  Because of the distance, we want to always do more than "just" Aulani.  The RCCL cruise is a vacation in itself, 10 nights, with I think 4 stops in Hawaiian ports, so it's a chance to see other islands.

2015 was our first trans Pacific cruise, and it was rockier than either of our trans Atlantic cruises.  It was not terrible, but you did feel motion.


----------



## horselover

ErinC said:


> Julie, the pics that you are posted are gorgeous! Maybe someday I'll make it over there. So glad you had a good trip.
> 
> DD21 moved back to college in Arkansas today. Hope she's able to make her bed and decorate her room without my help!   I miss her already though.



Thanks.   You definitely should try to make it to NZ some day.  So worth the trip.

We drop off our oldest to college a week from today.  All my friends keep telling me to make sure I pack a box of tissues for the ride home.     I'm not sure how I'll react.  I guess I'll find out next week.


----------



## sleepydog25

ErinC said:


> The school year is off to a blazing start. I'm having all kinds of technology issues in my room that are making me beyond frustrated. I'm still not completely adjusted to my new schedule yet. Making plans to watch the eclipse on Monday with my 6h period class though. Anybody else making plans for your area? I got on the bandwagon a little too late. Ordered glasses off of Amazon for probably a ridiculously elevated price. I'm sure DH will be super happy with me when he notices it on the credit card!  Oh well, it's sort of a once in a lifetime thing right? I think our best viewing time in Alabama is around 1:30 on Monday. Hopefully my glasses will actually arrive before then!


We're taking our entire middle school out (three grades). Our science teachers have been talking about it since school started Tuesday. We sent an opt-out letter home to parents (so far, we've had a half dozen kids whose parents do NOT want them to watch the eclipse). On Monday, all classes will go out ahead of the prime viewing time to the football stands where our longest-serving science teacher will explain the process and what to expect.  At that time, each student will get a pair of ISO-approved glasses, donated courtesy of our Virginia State Parks, and then wait for the eclipse. Since it's late in school day here, we've already sent out a notice to parents that the school day will end 45 minutes later than usual.  We're all set.


----------



## Granny

bobbiwoz said:


> We have booked the RCCL cruise from Vancouver to Honolulu, that's how we're getting to Aulani, I think on September 17.  What time of the year are you thinking about?




*Bobbi*...we are looking at possibly April/May, with a fall back of September/October.   It all depends on 7 month availability both at Aulani and VGF where we plan to stay a few days on the way home.   We like the September timing but since we are planning a December trip next year to WDW, we were looking to space our trips out a bit.


----------



## Granny

ErinC said:


> Making plans to watch the eclipse on Monday with my 6h period class though. Anybody else making plans for your area? I got on the bandwagon a little too late. Ordered glasses off of Amazon for probably a ridiculously elevated price. I'm sure DH will be super happy with me when he notices it on the credit card!  Oh well, it's sort of a once in a lifetime thing right? I think our best viewing time in Alabama is around 1:30 on Monday. Hopefully my glasses will actually arrive before then!



People around here are getting very excited about the eclipse since St. Louis is in the path of eclipse totality.  Here's a great link from NASA that let's you click on it to get the data about what you can expect in any given area.  

https://eclipse2017.nasa.gov/sites/default/files/interactive_map/index.html

I have to admit, I'm not all that fired up about it.  But it is interesting to me that during the time of total eclipse, they're telling everyone that they can take their glasses off!  

Sorry, but with only five senses I can't afford to take chances on losing one of them!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

We're actually leaving Saturday for our Eclipse trip!  The dogs will go with us since it's going to be so "scary" for the animals.    We have to head north so am going to spend a couple of nights in Yellowstone too.  Not certain what we're getting ourselves into in finding a viewing area but we're going for the path of totality.    Bought our glasses over a month ago when they were still very reasonable and have filters for the cameras although I expect that the internet will be flooded with shots much better than I'll do.  Mostly planning on just taking it in from a country road in Idaho.    Now fingers crossed for clear skies. 

I have memories from grade school of doing the pinhole thing for the total eclipse in 1979 but was southern MN so not the path of totality.  After that I knew I'd never bother with that route again!  Sorry but I can draw that picture on a piece of paper anytime I want.  





Granny said:


> People around here are getting very excited about the eclipse since St. Louis is in the path of eclipse totality.  Here's a great link from NASA that let's you click on it to get the data about what you can expect in any given area.
> 
> https://eclipse2017.nasa.gov/sites/default/files/interactive_map/index.html
> 
> I have to admit, I'm not all that fired up about it.  But it is interesting to me that during the time of total eclipse, they're telling everyone that they can take their glasses off!
> 
> Sorry, but with only five senses I can't afford to take chances on losing one of them!



The glasses are so dark that you wouldn't see anything with them on when the moon was fulling blocking the sun.  It's apparently going to be quite dark.


----------



## DenLo

Thanks for the Nasa Link, I didn't realize they had a interactive map.  I just wish they could have converted the times to local when you click on the map.  I always worry that I will incorrectly figure out the local time.



bobbiwoz said:


> We intend to take non stop to Newark.  This is the first time we will be going to Aulani since we moved to NJ.  The other times we went from Dayton OH.  In 2015, we also took RCCL's cruise from Vancouver to Honolulu.  Earlier this year we used an RCI exchange to spend a week on Maui during February and yes, we saw many whales.  It seems like we hope to go to Hawaii every 18 months as long as our health allows!  Because of the distance, we want to always do more than "just" Aulani.  The RCCL cruise is a vacation in itself, 10 nights, with I think 4 stops in Hawaiian ports, so it's a chance to see other islands.
> 
> 2015 was our first trans Pacific cruise, and it was rockier than either of our trans Atlantic cruises.  It was not terrible, but you did feel motion.



We do the same thing Bobbi.  Next year in April we are cruising from Hawaii to Vancouver on the Celebrity Solstice.  We cruised Vancouver to Hawaii on the same ship in September/October 2014.  It is a great way to eliminate that long flight either to or from Hawaii.  And since we enjoy cruising it makes it even better.  It also gives a chance to explore the other islands to decide where we might stay on our next Hawaii trip.  We own at Aulani, so I expect we will always spend a week there every other year, but we also add on days in Hawaii either via a cruise or a stay on another island it the future.  So far we have done more cruising, but we did spend five nights on the Big Island one trip.  It was great.  Found a wonderful tour company, Kailani Tours that did a fabulous job for a tour to the volcanos when we were staying on the Kona Coast.  We had a car, but it was great to have someone else do all that driving and we could see so much from the Mercedes Van (holds 12 persons).   And seeing a night view of the crater was very special.  The red glow was amazing.



Granny said:


> *Bobbi*...we are looking at possibly April/May, with a fall back of September/October.   It all depends on 7 month availability both at Aulani and VGF where we plan to stay a few days on the way home.   We like the September timing but since we are planning a December trip next year to WDW, we were looking to space our trips out a bit.



I would check out the Hawaii school calendar for October, because whenever there is a school vacation or a 3 day weekend, and they have a week off in October, Aulani is really crowded.  Not only the local DVC owners book their staycations for the school holidays, but the locals take advantage is the discount offers the hotel portion offers for those dates.  In 2014 when we were at Aulani it was packed at the pool.  Boy was it crowded.  Almost everyone we met were from the west coast or Hawaii all there because of a school holiday.  September after Labor Day is not so crowded.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Speaking of the Eclipse; I hope everyone that gets caught in some kind of a traffic jam or such has prepared themselves with water, snacks and a flashlight.  Since the dawning of civilization crazy things have been reported about how people act during such events.  Stay vigilant and safe.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> Speaking of the Eclipse; I hope everyone that gets caught in some kind of a traffic jam or such has prepared themselves with water, snacks and a flashlight.  Since the dawning of civilization crazy things have been reported about how people act during such events.  Stay vigilant and safe.



Yep!  Will be prepared to the gills.  Survival will be possible for at least a couple of days.


----------



## Granny

DenLo said:


> I would check out the Hawaii school calendar for October, because whenever there is a school vacation or a 3 day weekend, and they have a week off in October, Aulani is really crowded.  Not only the local DVC owners book their staycations for the school holidays, but the locals take advantage is the discount offers the hotel portion offers for those dates.  In 2014 when we were at Aulani it was packed at the pool.  Boy was it crowded.  Almost everyone we met were from the west coast or Hawaii all there because of a school holiday.  September after Labor Day is not so crowded.




*Denise*...thanks so much for the tip.  I think we are looking at an April or May stay.  Hopefully that will avoid any major school vacation periods since Easter is on April 1 and we would be looking at later in the month or the next month.


----------



## TCRAIG

Dizny Dad said:


> Speaking of the Eclipse; I hope everyone that gets caught in some kind of a traffic jam or such has prepared themselves with water, snacks and a flashlight.  Since the dawning of civilization crazy things have been reported about how people act during such events.  Stay vigilant and safe.


We'll actually be in Charleston SC for the big event - 100% coverage...got my ISO glasses ready!!


----------



## kungaloosh22

Granny said:


> *Denise*...thanks so much for the tip.  I think we are looking at an April or May stay.  Hopefully that will avoid any major school vacation periods since Easter is on April 1 and we would be looking at later in the month or the next month.



April and May are great times to go! But one thing to note about that time frame is that Hawaii in general (not just Aulani) gets very busy during Japan's Golden Week. So I'd go with later in April or earlier in May, but not the exact week crossing the 2 months.


----------



## Granny

kungaloosh22 said:


> April and May are great times to go! But one thing to note about that time frame is that Hawaii in general (not just Aulani) gets very busy during Japan's Golden Week. So I'd go with later in April or earlier in May, but not the exact week crossing the 2 months.



*Kungaloosh*...thanks so much for that tip.  Next year April 29 is on a Sunday for a week ending on Saturday May 5.  So I'll try to avoid that week completely!  I appreciate you taking the time to post that.


----------



## ErinC

sleepydog25 said:


> We're taking our entire middle school out (three grades). Our science teachers have been talking about it since school started Tuesday. We sent an opt-out letter home to parents (so far, we've had a half dozen kids whose parents do NOT want them to watch the eclipse). On Monday, all classes will go out ahead of the prime viewing time to the football stands where our longest-serving science teacher will explain the process and what to expect.  At that time, each student will get a pair of ISO-approved glasses, donated courtesy of our Virginia State Parks, and then wait for the eclipse. Since it's late in school day here, we've already sent out a notice to parents that the school day will end 45 minutes later than usual.  We're all set.


  We are doing pretty much the same. Found out today that we had an additional 500 pairs of glasses donated to the school. I know that all our 6th-12th graders will be outside on the football field or bleachers for the viewing. Emails have been sent to parents, and some can choose to opt out if they don't want their kids to view it. My overpriced glasses from Amazon arrived today, so I'm good to go. 
   I cross a fairly long bridge on my way to work everyday across Mobile Bay. For the last few days the emergency signs are flashing a reminder message that your headlights need to be on during the eclipse. I guess I didn't realize it will be quite that dark. We have about a 30% chance of rain Monday so I'm hoping it won't mess up our viewing. 
Granny, thanks for the link it's really neat! 
    Anybody been at Aulani during Christmas? If/when we go, we will more than likely be there over Christmas. I've looked at some vow renewal packages in the area as well. Our Anniversary is a week before Christmas. I really want to do the vow renewal on our 25th anniversary, but I may be giving semester exams at school, so the Anniversary may have to wait!   That's the teacher life and schedule though!


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Hi groupies! We are excited about the eclipse too. I won't be heading to see 100% totality as we will have just over 95% here.  Luckily I ordered some glasses two weeks ago and got them on Wednesday. They are completely out of stock around here now. 

I noticed that there was not a Christmas tree exchange at the lodge last year. Has anyone done it in the past? Our trip is at the beginning of December and I was thinking a tree in the room might be fun for our 2 year old. Curious why the lodge didn't have a coordinator last year.


----------



## Starwind

We are also looking forward to the eclipse, but it will only be about 60 coverage here, which apparently means you will barely notice the overall light dimming [no headlights needed].  Safe eclipse glasses are very hard to find, so we are just going to watch on TV.  We'll be at work anyway.

SW


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> Hi groupies! We are excited about the eclipse too. I won't be heading to see 100% totality as we will have just over 95% here.  Luckily I ordered some glasses two weeks ago and got them on Wednesday. They are completely out of stock around here now.
> 
> I noticed that there was not a Christmas tree exchange at the lodge last year. Has anyone done it in the past? Our trip is at the beginning of December and I was thinking a tree in the room might be fun for our 2 year old. Curious why the lodge didn't have a coordinator last year.



Likely just didn't have a volunteer to provide a tree and get things set up.

Several years ago we participated.  It was nice and I really appreciated the work that went into it but was a one and done for us.  Took too much time to get the tree, set it up, eventually take it down and get it back to Bell services.  The parks and resorts are so nicely decorated that now we just bring a string of lights and some garland to spruce up the room and am very happy with that and it's much easier.


----------



## ArielSRL

ErinC said:


> Anybody else making plans for your area?


We are not allowed to watch it! Only the 4th and 5th grade students at our school are allowed outside. We have to close our blinds and not allow students to leave our room. We are also delaying our dismissal by an hour, so besides not seeing the eclipse, we get shafted with staying at least an extra hour at school that day. Do I sound bitter? Well, it's bc I am!

On another note, we are still waiting on the estoppel from Disney. We received word that they waived ROFR on 7/25 so I'm hoping it is soon.


----------



## bobbiwoz

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> Hi groupies! We are excited about the eclipse too. I won't be heading to see 100% totality as we will have just over 95% here.  Luckily I ordered some glasses two weeks ago and got them on Wednesday. They are completely out of stock around here now.
> 
> I noticed that there was not a Christmas tree exchange at the lodge last year. Has anyone done it in the past? Our trip is at the beginning of December and I was thinking a tree in the room might be fun for our 2 year old. Curious why the lodge didn't have a coordinator last year.




In the past, I had donated a VWL Christmas tree, but we were in the process of trying to get house organized to sell.  It was crazy on our end.  We had participated since 2004, sharing a tree or donating.  We would alternate between going to VWL amdvBWV.  We have now moved, and I do not think our small trees made it to NJ.  We have asked to participate in BWV's tree this year.


It is a very fun tradition.  Tree we sent, this was 2011!


----------



## sleepydog25

Quiet weekend so far with good weather here in the SW Virginia mountains. Unfortunately, the yard is calling to be mowed, dishes need washing, and shirts need ironing. After my coffee, of course. . .hope all the Groupies are enjoying the last few weeks of summer wherever you may be.

In Disney-related news, I just read that a popular WDW news site is reporting that POR is experimenting with pump bottles of soap, shampoo, and conditioner in one of its buildings with the likely intent being to roll the feature out in all Values and Moderates if it proves to be successful (euphemism for "saves money"). Of course, if that does happen, will Deluxes soon follow?  Just something to ponder on a sleepy Sunday morning. . .


----------



## jimmytammy

We participated in the tree exchange a few yrs ago and enjoyed sharing our little WL inspired tree.  As T said over time, it began to wear on us a bit as our Dec trips got shorter and we didn't enjoy it as much, esp. the tearing down and getting it back to bell services.  It was just a sad reminder of having to end our trip and head home.  But back in the day, when we would stay at VWL 2 weeks, we decorated to the hilt, garland, tinsel, lights and greenery on the balcony, tree in the room and festivities abound.  I remember those trips fondly and MCWho and our families would exchange gifts, and spend quality time together.  I think that was the beginning of our WL groupies get togethers and the rest is history.


----------



## twoolle

@Granny ...we are also in the STL area (way out in Wright City) and we are supposed to have 8U baseball practice Monday night at 5:30. Will it be ok by then for the boys to be outside? DH is the coach and can cancel if too risky.


----------



## Granny

twoolle said:


> @Granny ...we are also in the STL area (way out in Wright City) and we are supposed to have 8U baseball practice Monday night at 5:30. Will it be ok by then for the boys to be outside? DH is the coach and can cancel if too risky.



Hi twoolle!  

Using the NASA map from my previous post, I clicked on Wright City and got this:

 

According to this, the eclipse will run from 11:48 am until 2:42 pm in your area.  The eclipse should be completely over well before that practice.  The bigger issue may be traffic since everywhere in the "swath of totality" there are evidently thousands of people driving in to get a view of the eclipse without glasses.  So it might be a day to cancel most plans that require travel.   I can't make the call for your DH, but that's as much info as I have.  Good luck!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> We participated in the tree exchange a few yrs ago and enjoyed sharing our little WL inspired tree.  As T said over time, it began to wear on us a bit as our Dec trips got shorter and we didn't enjoy it as much, esp. the tearing down and getting it back to bell services.  It was just a sad reminder of having to end our trip and head home.  But back in the day, when we would stay at VWL 2 weeks, we decorated to the hilt, garland, tinsel, lights and greenery on the balcony, tree in the room and festivities abound.  I remember those trips fondly and MCWho and our families would exchange gifts, and spend quality time together.  I think that was the beginning of our WL groupies get togethers and the rest is history.



We have been in the tree exchange once, and the other time we were there for Christmas Day we brought our own tree since we drove.  It definitely helped (along with other decorations) to make the villa seem very much in the Christmas spirit.  Here's a picture of the shared tree...we were the last to have it that year since we were staying through Christmas Day and beyond:




The layout might look a little strange for VWL...yes this is one of those corner rooms by the quiet pool.  

We were the beneficiaries of a very kind member who got the tree to WL to begin the sharing chain.  But this was 11 years ago, and I can see how it would get tiresome (and costly) to continue to host this year after year.  As hosts drop off, others have to pick up the slack.  Unfortunately, it appears that no one did this in 2017.

If I were at VWL for Christmas again, I would probably ship a tree and decorations down to the villa.  But for our regular early December trips, we are fine with enjoying the WDW decorations.


----------



## horselover

ArielSRL said:


> We are not allowed to watch it! Only the 4th and 5th grade students at our school are allowed outside. We have to close our blinds and not allow students to leave our room. We are also delaying our dismissal by an hour, so besides not seeing the eclipse, we get shafted with staying at least an extra hour at school that day. Do I sound bitter? Well, it's bc I am!
> 
> On another note, we are still waiting on the estoppel from Disney. We received word that they waived ROFR on 7/25 so I'm hoping it is soon.



Well that stinks & seems very unfair!  The eclipse not the estoppel.   Congrats on almost being at the finish line.   

We too participated in the tree exchange several years ago.  I think we may have all shared that same tree at one point or another.  I did it once then found a small tree on ebay with preset lights & little pine cones that I loved.  I started shipping that down myself with mini decorations.  We did that for several years but the as others said the packing up & shipping back began to be a bit of a pain.  WL wouldn't ship it back so we had to take it to the conference center at CR.   Thankfully we always had a car, but it was a bit of a pain to plan time to do that.  I started keeping a small tree in my 2nd OL.  No lights & just a couple decorations but it's something.  I still do bring down our stockings & hang those on the wall with the command hooks that leave no mark when you remove them.  It's something to make the room a little more festive.  This year we don't arrive until 12/28 so nothing to ship or bring this trip.

For those of you friends with me on FB I just completed the NZ trip photo album if you're interested.

Enjoy the rest of the day groupie friends & don't forget do not look directly at the sun tomorrow unless you have protective eye wear!


----------



## twinklebug

I never participated in a tree exchange, but I brought a small tree from home when we stayed over Christmas one year. It was tiny, but did the job nicely. I think if I were staying over Christmas again I'd bring it along, but since we're there mid-December this year colored Christmas lights draped over the furniture will do fine. Adding some soft glow ones to my packing/shopping list and a few 3M hooks that will come off clean might come in handy too since the last time we tried this the lights had a mind of their own on where they wanted to be placed.


----------



## ErinC

ArielSRL said:


> We are not allowed to watch it! Only the 4th and 5th grade students at our school are allowed outside. We have to close our blinds and not allow students to leave our room. We are also delaying our dismissal by an hour, so besides not seeing the eclipse, we get shafted with staying at least an extra hour at school that day. Do I sound bitter? Well, it's bc I am!
> 
> On another note, we are still waiting on the estoppel from Disney. We received word that they waived ROFR on 7/25 so I'm hoping it is soon.



I would be bitter too! The extra hour is just a bonus I'm sure! I'm sorry! I think if we wouldn't have provided the opportunity to watch it, we would have had a lot of kids not come to school tomorrow. Mobile County public schools are not viewing it either. Huntsville, AL schools also are not viewing it which I think is crazy since NASA has a place there. 

Granny, we have never participated in the tree exchange, but I had to look twice at your pic because we did have a corner room for Christmas one year and we had a tree in that exact same spot. I have a picture that looks so similar to that. It was an awesome case of moose dust to end up with that room for Christmas!


----------



## ArielSRL

horselover said:


> Well that stinks & seems very unfair!  The eclipse not the estoppel.   Congrats on almost being at the finish line.
> 
> We too participated in the tree exchange several years ago.  I think we may have all shared that same tree at one point or another.  I did it once then found a small tree on ebay with preset lights & little pine cones that I loved.  I started shipping that down myself with mini decorations.  We did that for several years but the as others said the packing up & shipping back began to be a bit of a pain.  WL wouldn't ship it back so we had to take it to the conference center at CR.   Thankfully we always had a car, but it was a bit of a pain to plan time to do that.  I started keeping a small tree in my 2nd OL.  No lights & just a couple decorations but it's something.  I still do bring down our stockings & hang those on the wall with the command hooks that leave no mark when you remove them.  It's something to make the room a little more festive.  This year we don't arrive until 12/28 so nothing to ship or bring this trip.
> 
> For those of you friends with me on FB I just completed the NZ trip photo album if you're interested.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of the day groupie friends & don't forget do not look directly at the sun tomorrow unless you have protective eye wear!


I understand the safety factor with the students but basically bc I teach first grade, I have to miss it. And we are 98.5% totality here, so it will definitely be worth seeing. Oh well.


----------



## ArielSRL

ErinC said:


> I would be bitter too! The extra hour is just a bonus I'm sure! I'm sorry! I think if we wouldn't have provided the opportunity to watch it, we would have had a lot of kids not come to school tomorrow. Mobile County public schools are not viewing it either. Huntsville, AL schools also are not viewing it which I think is crazy since NASA has a place there.
> 
> Granny, we have never participated in the tree exchange, but I had to look twice at your pic because we did have a corner room for Christmas one year and we had a tree in that exact same spot. I have a picture that looks so similar to that. It was an awesome case of moose dust to end up with that room for Christmas!


I'm sure several will be absent or get checked out in my district. They should've just made it a holiday and closed the schools. I mean if even 1/3 of my students are out, I'm not teaching anything new.


----------



## twoolle

Granny said:


> Hi twoolle!
> 
> Using the NASA map from my previous post, I clicked on
> 
> According to this, the eclipse will run from 11:48 am until 2:42 pm in your area.  The eclipse should be completely over well before that practice.  The bigger issue may be traffic since everywhere in the "swath of totality" there are evidently thousands of people driving in to get a view of the eclipse without glasses.  So it might be a day to cancel most plans that require travel.   I can't make the call for your DH, but that's as much info as I have.  Good luck!



Thank you so much, very helpful! I think we should be fine at practice, most of the kids live in town or can take the back roads, although DH is self employed in forestry and is taking the day off as a maintenance day so he doesn't have to deal with the traffic.


----------



## jimmytammy

_Happy Solar Eclipse DayFolks!!!!_


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> _Happy Solar Eclipse DayFolks!!!!_


There's a solar eclipse today?!


----------



## bobbiwoz

We are in Dallas, soon to board to Philadelphia.  We'll see how dark it gets on our journey!


----------



## Granny

Okay, Mrs. Granny and I just came back in from spending several minutes on our back patio.  It was pretty cool watching the whole area getting darker and the colors of everything becoming so vibrant.  At the time of total eclipse we looked at the sun and I will admit it was pretty cool to see (this was during the period of "no glasses required").  I tried to take a photo on my phone but it just came out as a white blob even though to the naked eye it was clearly the full eclipse.   It pretty much looked like this:




And only another 8 years to wait for another one!  


I do have to admit, after all the build up for the eclipse I kind of was reminded of this scene from Family Vacation.


----------



## DenLo

LOL Granny.



We only had a crescent eclipse here in the Houston area.  We did pin holes in a box and used a colander to reflect on paper.  But the shadows from the tree leaves gave us the best view of the eclipse.  It still seems weird that the leave shapes turned into crescents.


----------



## theww228

It was bright and sunny all morning in Ohio and about 10 minutes before the totality it got cloudy and started to rain and then it cleared back up after the moon moved on. It is bright and sunny again.  Imagine that, 30 minutes of clouds and rain all day and it happened at the absolute worst time! Oh well, at least we didn't travel anywhere to see it.


----------



## Granny

DenLo said:


> LOL Granny.
> 
> View attachment 263640
> 
> We only had a crescent eclipse here in the Houston area.  We did pin holes in a box and used a colander to reflect on paper.  But the shadows from the tree leaves gave us the best view of the eclipse.  It still seems weird that the leave shapes turned into crescents.




Very cool, Denise.  I would never have thought to use tree leaf shadows to view the eclipse!  Nice!


----------



## jimmytammy

Capt.D and myself were at work, had the glasses, stepped out around 1:53, saw it just beginning, stepped back out 10 mins later and clouds were covering it for the remainder of time.  We saw it briefly maybe 5% coverage.  Only clouds all day here too!

Granny, thats a spot on scene of it all.  We have a tendency to make a mountain out of a mole hill sometimes, and the build up is more exciting than the actual thing we are waiting to see.


----------



## bobbiwoz

We only had a brief period of dusk, but it was noticeable.  We were flying, Dallas to Philadelphia.

Denise, that's an interesting picture, I like it.


----------



## MapleGirl

Hey y'all.  DH and I are staying at VWL for the first time this January. I'm very excited.  We have a studio at Boulder Ridge but are waitlisted for Copper Creek.  I need to learn about the differences and about the lodge as a whole.   Guess I have some reading to do!


----------



## sleepydog25

MapleGirl said:


> Hey y'all.  DH and I are staying at VWL for the first time this January. I'm very excited.  We have a studio at Boulder Ridge but are waitlisted for Copper Creek.  I need to learn about the differences and about the lodge as a whole.   Guess I have some reading to do!


Welcome, *MapleGirl*!  Lots of great things to say about VWL (aka BRV), Copper Creek, and the Lodge as a whole.  Here are a few things off the top of my head, though it's far from a complete list. 
*Copper Creek*
This is DVC's newest resort, and it's a combo of both the new suites in the main Lodge (which include the entirety of the south wing, or the area over the check-in desk extending down that side to the end nearest the lake) and the 26 cabins that now exist along the lake's shore. The main differences in the rooms are a) they're newer, b) the floor plan (the CC rooms are a little more shotgun style), and c) CC has 3BR grand villas which VWL does not. As these rooms exist in the main Lodge, that means a little closer access to the lobby, the main pool, the restaurants, and the boat dock. As with everyone at the Wilderness Lodge, you'll have access to both pools, the old main pool (renamed Copper Creek, too) and the new Boulder Ridge pool. In fact, in terms of amenities, there is no difference between staying at Copper Creek or at VWL. Your views there would be overlooking the main pool or partial lake views and the new pool on the other side, unless you're in a room near the front desk.

*VWL*
Our home away from home. The rooms are a bit more spacious, at least they seem to be, and they sleep 5 whereas the new Copper Creek rooms do not. Being that the rooms in the VWL building are a bit farther away from the main Lodge, that means to get to a restaurant (outside of Geyser Point), you have a bit farther to walk. Still, it's not a long walk; we're talking an extra couple of minutes or so at best. The bus stop sits between the two buildings, so it's equidistant. The new BRV pool is actually closer. Your views there will be either lake on the east side or trees on the more western side. I particularly enjoy the walk between the two buildings along the timbered walkway with the lanterns flickering and crickets chirping. I think a room there will be slightly less hectic since it won't involve having to go into the main lobby to access your room.

For either resort, the Lodge is a marvelous place. There is plenty of grandeur and beauty; the music is quite majestic; the architecture is inspiring. Even the new cabins are lovely, even if they did displace a lot of trees thus removing some of the wilderness feel. If you follow the cement path that leads to the cabins on the south side (parallel to the VWL building), you'll finally reach a sandy nature trail, at least what's left of it. Or you can take the paved bike path to Ft Wilderness--about a mile one way. Bike and boat rentals are available, or you can just walk. We always walk when we go to FW to eat at Trail's End, and we usually see wildlife along the way. There is something in the air at WL that surpasses our experience at any other resort. I think you will feel that way, as well, after your stay there.

Again, welcome, and feel free to ask any questions you may have. Here's a link to the main WL resort which might also help you:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...villas-and-cabins-information-thread.3372315/


----------



## Granny

*Sleepy*...great job with listing the descriptions and differences between VWL and CCV. 

*Maple* (we tend to shorten names around here)...welcome to the thread.  I agree with everything Sleepy said in his post.  CCV is more of the "hotel experience", pretty much the same as someone staying at Wilderness Lodge in the main building.  That puts you close to many amenities and the boat dock.  VWL (BRV) is a separate building and a little more feeling of seclusion which many of us really enjoy.  Either way, you will enjoy your stay, we're sure.  

Feel free to ask questions.  We can talk about any of the amenities and transportation options.  For example, there is both a bus and a boat that will take you to MK.  And there is another boat or two that just circles Bay Lake to take you to The Contemporary or Fort Wilderness.  Enjoy your trip planning!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> [snip] Granny, thats a spot on scene of it all.  We have a tendency to make a mountain out of a mole hill sometimes, [snip].



Kind of like us Groupies getting bent out of shape when we found out they were changing our VWL experience.  I think we all know that it's not the end of the world, but I know I fretted about it.  Now I think it will be okay, especially in a few years when the trees grow.  

But of course, you're right.  Clouds and rain on an eclipse day are just part of nature's roll of the dice.  I'm not surprised that you are able to keep it in perspective.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> *Sleepy*...great job with listing the descriptions and differences between VWL and CCV.
> 
> *Maple* (we tend to shorten names around here)...welcome to the thread.  I agree with everything Sleepy said in his post.  CCV is more of the "hotel experience", pretty much the same as someone staying at Wilderness Lodge in the main building.  That puts you close to many amenities and the boat dock.  VWL (BRV) is a separate building and a little more feeling of seclusion which many of us really enjoy.  Either way, you will enjoy your stay, we're sure.
> 
> Feel free to ask questions.  We can talk about any of the amenities and transportation options.  For example, there is both a bus and a boat that will take you to MK.  And there is another boat or two that just circles Bay Lake to take you to The Contemporary or Fort Wilderness.  Enjoy your trip planning!


Thanks, *Granny*, though as soon as I posted that I read over on the main Lodge thread that it appears rooms directly above the registration desk on the 4th floor aren't open. A poster said one of those rooms is now a Copper Creek only laundry area and the rooms beside it are Cast Members Only. The rooms in that location on the 5th-7th floors appear to be in use, says the same person.  

Mostly, *Maple* (*Granny* is correct about shortening names), we love to share info and, well, our love of the Lodge with others. Have a great trip!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Maple* - welcome to the thread!  You will love the atmosphere at The Lodge when staying in its comforting arms.  But I must admit, as an old VWL owner, I had to take pause when I read that you were waitlisted for Copper Creek.  It is just something that I never thought of doing.  No matter. . . . .  Enjoy!


----------



## twokats

We didn't have the glasses to see the eclipse, so we enjoyed it the Texan way.  DH had a couple of welding helmets with the perfect filter for our viewing pleasure.  We got to see it with several bites out of it.  At one point I described it to the family as the Cheshire Cat's grin.  It was enjoyable even though we did not get the total effect.  I also saw the one back in 1979.  Now when 2024 comes we will be in the full effect area.  If any of you want to travel to Texas to see it, let me know!!!


----------



## twinklebug

DenLo said:


> LOL Granny.
> 
> View attachment 263640
> 
> We only had a crescent eclipse here in the Houston area.  We did pin holes in a box and used a colander to reflect on paper.  But the shadows from the tree leaves gave us the best view of the eclipse.  It still seems weird that the leave shapes turned into crescents.


I love it! Seems the light that comes down through the tree is a reflection of the sun's image itself... but looking further into this, someone posted a pic from a saltine cracker doing the same.


----------



## bobbiwoz

twokats said:


> We didn't have the glasses to see the eclipse, so we enjoyed it the Texan way.  DH had a couple of welding helmets with the perfect filter for our viewing pleasure.  We got to see it with several bites out of it.  At one point I described it to the family as the Cheshire Cat's grin.  It was enjoyable even though we did not get the total effect.  I also saw the one back in 1979.  Now when 2024 comes we will be in the full effect area.  If any of you want to travel to Texas to see it, let me know!!!


I am pretty sure we will want to go to TX!


----------



## Dizny Dad

twokats said:


> . . . . . . . . . .  Now when 2024 comes we will be in the full effect area.  If any of you want to travel to Texas to see it, let me know!!!


Before anybody else jumps on this . . . . Dibs on your Family Room fold out!


----------



## bobbiwoz

twokats, what's your town?  I sat next to a fellow coming home from Houston, and he also was a native Texan, and I wished I knew what town you were from.  We had a very enjoyable conversation from Houston to Dallas, Love field.


----------



## Corinne

Hi All!

17 days!!! No I'm not in desperate need of a WDW break!!!

Did anyone get the Membership Magic email for the December event @ Epcot? I have my calendar marked as I hope to secure a reservation for December 11th!


----------



## twokats

Dizny Dad said:


> Before anybody else jumps on this . . . . Dibs on your Family Room fold out!



For you, I bet Kati would let you use her room with the Sleep Number bed and she would take the sofa!!!



bobbiwoz said:


> twokats, what's your town?  I sat next to a fellow coming home from Houston, and he also was a native Texan, and I wished I knew what town you were from.  We had a very enjoyable conversation from Houston to Dallas, Love field.



We are in Campbell.  One of those little dots on the road that you pass before you even know you were in it!  I was raised in Greenville whitch is 10 miles from here.  The true middle of the 2024 blackout (or whatever it is called) is Sulphur Springs which is 20 miles from us.


----------



## horselover

Corinne said:


> Hi All!
> 
> 17 days!!! No I'm not in desperate need of a WDW break!!!
> 
> Did anyone get the Membership Magic email for the December event @ Epcot? I have my calendar marked as I hope to secure a reservation for December 11th!



Got it & I hope to go on the 11th as well.  A bunch of friends from a different board are going & as of Mon. I decided to try & make it happen too.   Availability looks ugly.  Not surprising given the late date.  I may need to move a few times.  We'll see how it works out.

So tomorrow is the day.   We'll be headed to VT to be ready for Fri. morning move in for DS19.   Poor kid has come down with a bad cold. Started with DS17 after we got home from NZ.  DH got it bad end of last week & now DS19.  Not the best way to start your college experience.  Trying hard to fight it off myself.   Wish me luck.  I'm packing tissues & not just for DS.


----------



## Corinne

*Julie - *I'm excited you'll be at WDW in December!  Sending your child off to college is hard, especially when it's their first year, and even harder if they don't feel well! The weather is gorgeous and that ride to VT! While long, it is quite beautiful! We drove it countless times while DS was away in Burlington. Good luck!


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Morning Groupies!
Welcome *Maple*! Always fun when new folks find their way to our thread. 

I tried to view the eclipse but like others, cloud cover set in.  A disappointment, but there are some absolutely amazing photos on the web that I've enjoyed.

I have my reminder set too for Membership Magic at Epcot on the 11th.  Sounds like there could be quite a few of us there.  I read this event was taking the place of the Merry Member Mixer.  I wonder if we'll still get our annual Christmas ornament?

Hugs Julie as you begin this next chapter of your life.  It's always hard when our off-spring leave the nest.  Tissues are good.


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Got it & I hope to go on the 11th as well.  A bunch of friends from a different board are going & as of Mon. I decided to try & make it happen too.   Availability looks ugly.  Not surprising given the late date.  I may need to move a few times.  We'll see how it works out.
> 
> So tomorrow is the day.   We'll be headed to VT to be ready for Fri. morning move in for DS19.   Poor kid has come down with a bad cold. Started with DS17 after we got home from NZ.  DH got it bad end of last week & now DS19.  Not the best way to start your college experience.  Trying hard to fight it off myself.   Wish me luck.  I'm packing tissues & not just for DS.


Mine heads out next year, so I'm already preparing myself.  For a moment, I also forgot to where you were headed since around these parts, VT means something totally different than your VT. I began thinking, "I don't remember her saying he was headed this direction," until I realized we were talking state not the actual college.


----------



## bobbiwoz

twokats said:


> For you, I bet Kati would let you use her room with the Sleep Number bed and she would take the sofa!!!
> 
> 
> 
> We are in Campbell.  One of those little dots on the road that you pass before you even know you were in it!  I was raised in Greenville whitch is 10 miles from here.  The true middle of the 2024 blackout (or whatever it is called) is Sulphur Springs which is 20 miles from us.


Thank you!
Campbell soup began in NJ and when you told me, I made the connection, but during the conversation I could not remember it.


Our Moonlight Magic date would be the 4th.  Anyone else?


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> Mine heads out next year, so I'm already preparing myself.  For a moment, I also forgot to where you were headed since around these parts, VT means something totally different than your VT. I began thinking, "I don't remember her saying he was headed this direction," until I realized we were talking state not the actual college.



VT to you would be what?  Virginia Tech?  He'll be attending Champlain College in Burlington, VT.  Heading out around 2:00.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Mine heads out next year, so I'm already preparing myself.  For a moment, I also forgot to where you were headed since around these parts, VT means something totally different than your VT. I began thinking, "I don't remember her saying he was headed this direction," until I realized we were talking state not the actual college.



*Sleepy*...I'm right there with you!  I was wondering why Julie's son would be going to Virginia Tech?  



horselover said:


> He'll be attending Champlain College in Burlington, VT.



Ah....got it!  I hope everyone is feeling better.  And if you think high school flew by, those college years (assuming there's only four of them) really fly by too!


----------



## Granny

bobbiwoz said:


> Our Moonlight Magic date would be the 4th. Anyone else?



We will be trying for the 11th.  Assuming that I remember to book on opening day...I am already prepping myself for disappointment since I generally forget about things like this until they are sold out!


----------



## twinklebug

Julie, Burlington is nice and close enough. Perfect distance to be able to get him home for the holidays, and far enough away that you won't end up washing his clothes every weekend. 
I sent my oldest off to Clemson a long time back - that was hard knowing I really could not just go see him for the weekend, or vice versa. My younger two have not left home (yet) and choose to commute locally to/from school. While I love having them around I wish they would get the away-at-school experience.

Speaking of Burlington and eclipses: the 2024 eclipse is mapped to go right over Burlington, VT. A long time off, but I might make the trek up and stay up that way for a weekend. We'll have 93% coverage down here but the videos online have shown that only full coverage gives the proper "Oooo Ahhh Ohhh" impact that should accompany a solar eclipse. It's either there or Maine.. or Newfoundland... in April... brrr.


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> VT to you would be what?  *Virginia Tech?*  He'll be attending Champlain College in Burlington, VT.  Heading out around 2:00.


Yep! I'm still an outsider of sorts here in the mountains of southwest Virginia since I've "only" been living here 15 years. Ergo, I have no real connection to *VT *outside of a running back on the football team being from this town. However, this is big time *VT* country. . .with a healthy dose of *UVa* supporters, too.


----------



## jimmytammy

bobbiwoz said:


> Our Moonlight Magic date would be the 4th. Anyone else?


We are hoping for that date too.  Its our arrival day.  I have yet to receive a email or mail stating this is happening, but am curious to know when we can begin booking the thing?  I checked the site on my PC and can't get to their site, but able to check via my smartphone and it says nothing about booking date.  Any ideas?


----------



## TCRAIG

bobbiwoz said:


> Thank you!
> Campbell soup began in NJ and when you told me, I made the connection, but during the conversation I could not remember it.
> 
> 
> Our Moonlight Magic date would be the 4th.  Anyone else?


4th for us as well - hope to see you there!


----------



## Corinne

twinklebug said:


> Julie, Burlington is nice and close enough. Perfect distance to be able to get him home for the holidays, and far enough away that you won't end up washing his clothes every weekend.
> I sent my oldest off to Clemson a long time back - that was hard knowing I really could not just go see him for the weekend, or vice versa. My younger two have not left home (yet) and choose to commute locally to/from school. While I love having them around I wish they would get the away-at-school experience.
> 
> Speaking of Burlington and eclipses: the 2024 eclipse is mapped to go right over Burlington, VT. A long time off, but I might make the trek up and stay up that way for a weekend. We'll have 93% coverage down here but the videos online have shown that only full coverage gives the proper "Oooo Ahhh Ohhh" impact that should accompany a solar eclipse. It's either there or Maine.. or Newfoundland... in April... brrr.



I'm already thinking about planning a trip to VT (that's Burlington VERMONT, not Virginia Tech).....for the 2024 eclipse!!! Twinkle, are you in MA too????


----------



## Corinne

TCRAIG said:


> 4th for us as well - hope to see you there!



*Tricia*, I thought our trips overlapped? We arrive on the 9th.

*Jimmy, *DVC members with an existing reservation for the party date can begin booking on 10/24.


----------



## twinklebug

Corinne said:


> I'm already thinking about planning a trip to VT (that's Burlington VERMONT, not Virginia Tech).....for the 2024 eclipse!!! Twinkle, are you in MA too????



Yet another MA groupie here. Yup!


----------



## TCRAIG

Corinne said:


> *Tricia*, I thought our trips overlapped? We arrive on the 9th.
> 
> *Jimmy, *DVC members with an existing reservation for the party date can begin booking on 10/24.


We'll be at OKW 12/2 -12/9


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> *Jimmy, *DVC members with an existing reservation for the party date can begin booking on 10/24.


Thanks Corinne!  We are booked for VWL(which, can I say, I can't wait for, because its been such a long time since we have stayed there)4th-10th.  We are planning on driving down the day before after a family Christmas get together.  I am going to put that ressie date in my phone right now!!  We tend to get no notifications via email or mail by DVC unless they are wanting to sell us something


----------



## Granny

*@twokats* .... I hope that Hurricane Harvey is not causing you much too much of an issue for you.  It looks like it is hitting Houston/Corpus Christi area but I'm sure the effects will be widespread.

I'm not sure which other Groupies live in Texas but my prayers are with all.


----------



## DenLo

Granny said:


> *@twokats* .... I hope that Hurricane Harvey is not causing you much too much of an issue for you.  It looks like it is hitting Houston/Corpus Christi area but I'm sure the effects will be widespread.
> 
> I'm not sure which other Groupies live in Texas but my prayers are with all.



Thanks.  So far here in Missouri City, Texas (aka Sienna Plantation, TX) we only have been getting bands of light rain with occasional normal Texas rain.  Although it now looks like we will continue to have rain for 5 or 6 days, maybe longer.  The radar looks worse than it actually is though. BTW the photo of the radar shows our home where the red pin is located.


----------



## Muushka

Hello Groupies 

As I am watching the news I also hope that our Texas Groupies will be safe. 
May Harvey be a big harmless bunny-storm.

I had to look up what Moonlight Magic is!  I'm so lame!  I hope all who get to go have a wonderful time!

Speaking of eclipses....ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.  It was a bucket list item for both myself and Mr Muush.  So we started our plans a long time ago.  We sort of argued about where would be the best place to view it.  Fortunately, I won.  I wanted Columbia SC and Mr Muush wanted Charleston.  Boy did we go to the right place.  No clouds.  No traffic.  Of course it helped that we arrived a day early and left the next day.

Before the eclipse I heard this analogy.
Viewing a partial eclipse as opposed to viewing a total eclipse is like riding in a plane as opposed to skydiving out of it.
After the eclipse, I must say, they were right!
I had no idea that it would be that awesome.  Mr Muush took some fabulous pictures.  We bought a lens for the camera (cardboard with the same film that are on sunglasses, did the job!) and got the partial.  When the total came, my goodness, he did great.  He even got the diamond ring and Bailey's Beads!
We're thinking about going to the one in 2024.  I have family in Rochester NY (which will have 3 minutes and 30 seconds of totality!), just considering it right now.  But I feel like I'd be pushing my luck with the clouds!  This one we had  a big old cloud cover the sun 10 minutes before totality!!  Talk about panic!

Happy planning to all who are headed to our happy place!


----------



## sleepydog25

DenLo said:


> View attachment 264476
> 
> Thanks.  So far here in Missouri City, Texas (aka Sienna Plantation, TX) we only have been getting bands of light rain with occasional normal Texas rain.  Although it now looks like we will continue to have rain for 5 or 6 days, maybe longer.  The radar looks worse than it actually is though. BTW the photo of the radar shows our home where the red pin is located.


I grew up just 2+ hours northeast of you. Used to hit Astroworld when I was young. Stay dry!


----------



## Corinne

Muush!!! I loved hearing about your eclipse experience and what an analogy!  Makes me even more certain I will have to head to Vermont or Maine in 2024! If you are so inclined I'd love to see mr Muush' eclipse photos!  Great to "see" you!!!


----------



## DVC Jen

twokats said:


> We are in Campbell.  One of those little dots on the road that you pass before you even know you were in it!  I was raised in Greenville whitch is 10 miles from here.  The true middle of the 2024 blackout (or whatever it is called) is Sulphur Springs which is 20 miles from us.



we are almost neighbors.    I am in Rowlett - far northeastern Dallas county.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

Hello.  This is my first post here, as I usually hang out on the WL FAQ thread but here's something I have wanted to do since I heard they were re-configuring the South Wing to create CCV.   Based on the Villas declaration and my walking around the resort and taking pictures, here is an updated room number map that includes the Copper Creek Villas side.  Also note that some floors have different room configurations, specifically the 1st, 6th, and 7th, where there are no Grand Villas.  It is a work in progress, so feel free to make suggestions.  






I plan to do a floor by floor version at some point to capture the differences in the floors that don't have Grand Villas, but this is a start.


----------



## DenLo

Thanks GrandCalifornian for taking the time to figure out the DVC - CCV portion.  I know DH and I were planning to check it out during our stay in mid November.  I will be interested to hear what you find out regarding the GVs.  And whether the rooms on the    7th floor are different over the lobby.


----------



## sleepydog25

Great map, *GC*! Thanks so much for sharing here on the VWL thread. When I first saw it on the main WL forum, I thought it would be a superb addition to our pages, so I'm thrilled you shared it with us.  We hope you'll continue to join us, so pull up a rocker, grab your favorite libation, and set a spell!


----------



## Corinne

A few amazing eclipse photos courtesy of Muush (and Mr. Muush)!  [GALLERY=][/GALLERY]


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies GrandCalifornian!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

All you folks in TX, prayers for you folks


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy said:


> All you folks in TX, prayers for you folks


Our family is in Houston.  They all need prayers.  Years ago, they were in New Orleans and evacuated to Houston.


----------



## Granny

GrandCalifornian said:


> Hello.  This is my first post here, as I usually hang out on the WL FAQ thread but here's something I have wanted to do since I heard they were re-configuring the South Wing to create CCV.   Based on the Villas declaration and my walking around the resort and taking pictures, here is an updated room number map that includes the Copper Creek Villas side.  Also note that some floors have different room configurations, specifically the 1st, 6th, and 7th, where there are no Grand Villas.  It is a work in progress, so feel free to make suggestions.
> 
> I plan to do a floor by floor version at some point to capture the differences in the floors that don't have Grand Villas, but this is a start.



*Paul*...thanks for stopping by the Groupies thread.  That's some great information you have put together!  Maybe @sleepydog25 can put it on page 1 of this thread as a reference.  It will be fun sorting through the various nuances of CCV room locations.  I know you will really enjoy your DVC ownership with CCV as your home resort.  Thanks for "dropping in" and come back anytime!


----------



## Corinne

@DiznyDi & @Dizny Dad am I remembering correctly that you keep a Keurig in your Owners Locker? Now that we have the locker I think it will be so much better, as it's all I've used at home for years. I assume it's the single brewer? Do you keep in the original box inside the locker? Will it take up too much space? So many questions sorry!


----------



## horselover

Corinne said:


> I'm already thinking about planning a trip to VT (that's Burlington VERMONT, not Virginia Tech).....for the 2024 eclipse!!! Twinkle, are you in MA too????



Me too!

Drop off went well yesterday.  He did seem a little stressed, but that's to be expected.   There were a few tears.  Mine not his, but overall I held it together pretty well.  He did leave me with his cold unfortunately, but that didn't stop me from cleaning out his room this morning & turning it into my new office.


----------



## twokats

Granny said:


> *@twokats* .... I hope that Hurricane Harvey is not causing you much too much of an issue for you.  It looks like it is hitting Houston/Corpus Christi area but I'm sure the effects will be widespread.
> 
> I'm not sure which other Groupies live in Texas but my prayers are with all.



We are about 400 miles from the coast, so right now we are fine.  As soon as Harvey finishes his punishment down there, there is a possibility in a few days of a lot of rain, but the variables are hard to read right now for the weather guys.
I have family down in the Houston area who I am hopefully going to hear from soon.
I also have friends that have property down in the Port Aransas area which was pretty hard hit.  Waiting to hear if they had any damage.


----------



## twinklebug

twokats said:


> We are about 400 miles from the coast, so right now we are fine.  As soon as Harvey finishes his punishment down there, there is a possibility in a few days of a lot of rain, but the variables are hard to read right now for the weather guys.
> I have family down in the Houston area who I am hopefully going to hear from soon.
> I also have friends that have property down in the Port Aransas area which was pretty hard hit.  Waiting to hear if they had any damage.


It's hard waiting to hear from family caught in the path of a storm. Prayers for everyone.
Last year my sister and her family were hit by a storm in Charleston, SC. I didn't want to use up her cell phone battery calling every hour checking on her, but lucky for us that their local news crew chose to report from directly in front of her house every so often. (Showed tons of flooding, but it was safe enough for the crew to be there, so figured my sister and kids were safe.)


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*A very Happy Birthday CaptainD!!!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Anniversary @gabriellyn!*


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday CaptainD!!!!

Happy Anniversary gabriellyn!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

*Birthday greetings to CaptainD!! *

*And happy anniversary to gabriellyn!! *


----------



## Corinne

Happiest of Birthdays Casey CaptainD!!!!


----------



## Granny

*   Happy Birthday CaptainD !!!   *


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> *   Happy Birthday CaptainD !!!   *



Happy birthday Casey!


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday CaptainD!

Happy Anniversary gabriellyn!


----------



## Granny

So...I'm getting close to the 7 month booking window for a trip to Aulani and VGC next April.   Mrs. Granny and I have never been to either so I'm checking out various threads and my gosh, there is SO MUCH information to wade through.  Honestly, it reminds me of when I first started researching DVC.  It gives me a refresher on appreciating people who thoughtfully respond to the same questions over and over.  Then I thought about this VWL Groupies thread and how we have done that for many years now, and always with a welcoming attitude.   Thanks to all my Groupie friends for supporting newcomers as well as each other.  You all are the best!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Just back from a business trip, but I can't miss out on this one . . . . .

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CaptainD !!


----------



## Dizny Dad

_Speaking of the Eclipse_ . . . I read this morning where health care officials have reported numerous incidences where people had to be treated for putting sun block in their eyes to observe the Eclipse.  We are a curious bunch . . .


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> _Speaking of the Eclipse_ . . . I read this morning where health care officials have reported numerous incidences where people had to be treated for putting sun block in their eyes to observe the Eclipse.  We are a curious bunch . . .



More candidates for the Darwin awards I suppose.


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> _Speaking of the Eclipse_ . . . I read this morning where health care officials have reported numerous incidences where people had to be treated for putting sun block in their eyes to observe the Eclipse.  We are a curious bunch . . .





Granny said:


> More candidates for the Darwin awards I suppose.



  Good one Granny!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> _Speaking of the Eclipse_ . . . I read this morning where health care officials have reported numerous incidences where people had to be treated for putting sun block in their eyes to observe the Eclipse.  We are a curious bunch . . .


----------



## GrandCalifornian

Hello again.  I have gone through my pictures, the resort map, and the declarations some more and put together floor by floor room number maps.  I think they are fairly accurate, but let me know if you find discrepancies.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Wow, that's strangely loaded up with studios on the first floor if correct.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Wow, that's strangely loaded up with studios on the first floor if correct.


Yes, walking down the hallway you can notice the increased number of doors on the first floor compared to the others.  It appears that they did not make as drastic of changes to the original layout there, as the room numbering closely matches the original WL room numbers there, and only a few rooms have been combined.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

GrandCalifornian said:


> Yes, walking down the hallway you can notice the increased number of doors on the first floor compared to the others.  It appears that they did not make as drastic of changes to the original layout there, as the room numbering closely matches the original WL room numbers there, and only a few rooms have been combined.



Perhaps a slab concrete floor that they decided not to mess with to change the plumbing around for the larger villa layouts with kitchen and laundry.  Just a guess of course on why.  Requesting a high floor will be very important for studio stays if you don't want the ground floor - and will likely be hard to get.


----------



## Granny

Thanks for the additional information, *Paul*.

If I'm reading your room map correctly, it seems that there are a substantial number of dedicated 2BR villas?  I wonder why they wouldn't make most of them lock-offs to provide themselves more booking flexibility.  Especially, as *Kathy* pointed out, since so many studios will be first floor?


----------



## twokats

A quick request for prayers for my state of Texas.  The pictures of Houston from yesterday to today are horrifying.  One of my neighbors has gone down to the area with his boat and is helping with the rescue efforts.  So proud of him.  Kati has several friends in Houston, especially her best friend in Sugar Land which is flooding as I write.  As I said before I have a sister in law and cousins in the Houston area also, who I have not heard from yet.  And the forecast still is predicting another 2 feet of rain in the next few days.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twokats said:


> A quick request for prayers for my state of Texas.  The pictures of Houston from yesterday to today are horrifying.  One of my neighbors has gone down to the area with his boat and is helping with the rescue efforts.  So proud of him.  Kati has several friends in Houston, especially her best friend in Sugar Land which is flooding as I write.  As I said before I have a sister in law and cousins in the Houston area also, who I have not heard from yet.  And the forecast still is predicting another 2 feet of rain in the next few days.



What I've seen in pictures and videos of the rain is just horrible.  Definitely sending prayers for safety to all in the destructive path.    I hope that you and Katie hear from your family and friends soon.


----------



## Corinne

Prayers for all in Texas....Kathy I hope your loved ones are safe.


----------



## jimmytammy

Kathy, these kind of days keeps all things in perspective. When we think things are going south, we can always find others who are having a tougher time than ourselves.  Praying for all of Texas.


----------



## GrandCalifornian

Granny said:


> Thanks for the additional information, *Paul*.
> 
> If I'm reading your room map correctly, it seems that there are a substantial number of dedicated 2BR villas?  I wonder why they wouldn't make most of them lock-offs to provide themselves more booking flexibility.  Especially, as *Kathy* pointed out, since so many studios will be first floor?


Yeah, I was curious about that too, but the exact number of total units of each type is specified in the DVC declaration documents.  Matching these numbers to the floor plan is the challenge.  With some modifications I made today to floors 2 and 6 I have a version posted now where the numbers of each type of room match, but other possibilities do exist as well.


----------



## Granny

GrandCalifornian said:


> Yeah, I was curious about that too, but the exact number of total units of each type is specified in the DVC declaration documents.  Matching these numbers to the floor plan is the challenge.  With some modifications I made today to floors 2 and 6 I have a version posted now where the numbers of each type of room match, but other possibilities do exist as well.
> View attachment 265577



Thanks for the additional information.  That's a lot of 2BR's, especially when you add in the cabins.   I think that Disney is finding that the 1BR is the lowest demand booking unit?  Not surprising given the point schedule and occupancy comparisons.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Thanks for the additional information.  That's a lot of 2BR's, especially when you add in the cabins.   I think that Disney is finding that the 1BR is the lowest demand booking unit?  Not surprising given the point schedule and occupancy comparisons.



If interested in a few numbers Granny continue on....  

Back when the villa counts for CCV were announced I did a little comparison just for fun.  The resorts with higher percentages devoted to studios than CCV are:
*PVB* - essentially 100% - (but if you count the bungalows then it's 94%).
Next is *Jambo* which is 59% studios, 38% 1BR's and 3% GV's.
Then *BWV* which is 46% studios, 52% 1BR's and 1% GV's.
Then a surprise to me -  it's *BCV *with 39% studios, 33% 1BR's and 28% Dedicated 2BR's.
Then *VWL* with 36% studios, a whopping 40% 1BR's and 24% dedicated 2BR's.
Then we get to *CCV* with 35% studios, 25% 1BR's, 25% Dedicated 2BR's, 12% cabins and 2% GV's. 
And then the rest.  BLT and OKW both have more dedicated 2BRs than any other type but it's pretty evenly spread across studios/1BRs/2BR's.  And VWL tops all for 1BR's as a percentage so yay to all groupies who bought for those!

In a resort that has dedicated 2BR's as part of their design VWL has the highest percentage of 1BR's at 40% and all other resorts with Dedicated 2br's are in the 30-34% range for 1BR's.  CCV is without a doubt the lowest at 25% 1BR's.  But it's also second lowest with dedicated 2BR's - only VWL is lower out of resorts that have them.  I guess the Cabins are considered to be filling the 2BR niche?

If you drop the specialty villas out of the equation (GV's/Cabins) then *CCV* is 41% studios, 29% 1BR's and 29% 2BR's.

What did I learn?  I have no idea why DVC decided on their allocations of studios/1BR's and 2BR's over the years.  But their last 2 resorts were higher with studios.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Any of these seem a little familiar?


























Old Faithful Inn and Old Faithful Geyser

Should throw one of these in too:


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

A few eclipse shots from Rexburg, ID - 


























My boys just shortly before totality:






Compared to how light it was a bit earlier:






A fun day and a very unique experience!  Now hopefully I'll remember what I want to change for camera settings for the 2024 event.


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupie friends. If I could ask for those inclined to pray for my brother. He's been ill for a while and I'm praying he's able to gain strength soon. Thank you.


----------



## jimmytammy

I will lift your brother up to Him for healing Corinne


----------



## jimmytammy

Great shots Kathy!


----------



## sleepydog25

Dominick certainly drew inspiration from there, didn't he?  Lovely shots, Kathy. 

Our best to your brother, Corinne. May he gain strength soon.


----------



## horselover

Amazing photos as always Kathy!  Thanks for sharing.



Corinne said:


> Hi Groupie friends. If I could ask for those inclined to pray for my brother. He's been ill for a while and I'm praying he's able to gain strength soon. Thank you.



Will do!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupie friends. If I could ask for those inclined to pray for my brother. He's been ill for a while and I'm praying he's able to gain strength soon. Thank you.



Adding prayers for him Corinne.


----------



## twinklebug

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupie friends. If I could ask for those inclined to pray for my brother. He's been ill for a while and I'm praying he's able to gain strength soon. Thank you.


Of course Corinne. Adding my thoughts and prayers to the network, may he be feeling better soon.


----------



## twinklebug

Lovely images Kathy!

Is it wrong of me to feel like the Lodge style was done better by Disney? I think I'd go to visit and find myself longing for WL, and more specifically VWL.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Lovely images Kathy!
> 
> Is it wrong of me to feel like the Lodge style was done better by Disney? I think I'd go to visit and find myself longing for WL, and more specifically VWL.



Not wrong twinklebug!  But thinking about how it was built in 1904 - a full 90 years before WL - well, it makes it pretty impressive!  And gave people a bit of time to think about how to improve upon it.  

They sell both Huckleberry and Moose Track ice cream though in their "QS" location which WL does not.........  

They also had a greeter when you entered the lobby who was happy to tell you about the Inn.  The lobby itself was not as large as WL but also not ringed on 2 sides with rooms and so they had lots of chairs and benches lining the ring so you could sit and watch and enjoy your Huckleberry ice cream.  All in all it's different and quite impressive for a log building of it's age.


----------



## Corinne

Thank you all for the prayers, it means a lot.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Folks
Our daughter Kristian is currently in surgery at UNC hospital for gall bladder.  If you feel inclined I sure would appreciate the prayers


----------



## Dizny Dad

Thoughts and prayers for all of those in need.  He knows what is needed; and knows what is in our hearts.


----------



## Corinne

Jimmy consider it done.


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for the prayers!  I can always count on the groupies

Here's an update she is out of surgery Paul her DH says everything went well and he is waiting on seeing her in the recovery room if I'll goes well hopefully she will be home by tonight they will be staying with us for a couple of days so we can help out with the baby


----------



## horselover

Prayers for a speedy recovery for Kristian winging their way up!   How's the baby doing?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks for the prayers!  I can always count on the groupies
> 
> Here's an update she is out of surgery Paul her DH says everything went well and he is waiting on seeing her in the recovery room if I'll goes well hopefully she will be home by tonight they will be staying with us for a couple of days so we can help out with the baby



Whew!  Glad the surgery went well and will pray for a speedy recovery.  This is not what a new mom needs at all!


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupie friends. If I could ask for those inclined to pray for my brother. He's been ill for a while and I'm praying he's able to gain strength soon. Thank you.



*Corinne*...best wishes for a full recovery for your brother.  And prayers are going up, of course.




			
				Grandpa Jimmy said:
			
		

> Here's an update she is out of surgery Paul her DH says everything went well and he is waiting on seeing her in the recovery room if I'll goes well hopefully she will be home by tonight they will be staying with us for a couple of days so we can help out with the baby



*Jimmy*...I'm glad that surgery went well for Kristian.  Prayers going up for a full and speedy healing process.


----------



## TCRAIG

Corinne - sending prayers for a quick recovery for your  brother.

Jimmy/Tammy - so glad Kristian's surgery went well - sending along prayers for her continued recovery - Raef's continued good health - and stamina for you both...there's a reason why having babies is for the young...taking care of wee ones is such a joy and blessing for Gma and Gpa - but I'm gunna tell you - it's EXAUSTING!


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for all the prayers!!  They got to our house about 1pm yesterday, and having been taking it easy. We are helping them out as best we can.  
Julie, baby Rafe is doing great, growing and keeping us on our toes
TCraig, you are right!  I forgot about all the late nights, feedings, etc.  Its a young persons game and not for the faint of heart


----------



## DenLo

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks for the prayers!  I can always count on the groupies
> 
> Here's an update she is out of surgery Paul her DH says everything went well and he is waiting on seeing her in the recovery room if I'll goes well hopefully she will be home by tonight they will be staying with us for a couple of days so we can help out with the baby



Speeding recovery for your daughter.  Hopefully she will have a quick recovery be allowed to lift the baby without problems.


----------



## DenLo

Hi everyone!  I haven't had time to even think about posting here.  We live in Sienna Plantation in Ft. Bend County, Texas and mandatory evacuation was declared last Sunday night around midnight.  We ended up evacuating the next day and tried to drive to Austin, Texas where we have family.  We were following the route suggested by the Sheriff's office but could not get beyond I-10 from the south at Katy due to flooding.  We kept trying other roads and not getting anywhere so we decided to return to a home where my DSIL was staying close to Sienna Plantation but we couldn't get back.  So we looked for a shelter and the second shelter we went to had room for us.  We are very grateful to Eagle Heights Church, Richmond, Texas for deciding at 11:00 am that day to set up and shelter.  All of the items they got were from their small congregation and to the neighborhood surrounding the church.  And it all happened within a few hours.  Plus they fed us hot meals that were amazing, including BBQ, pulled pork, fried catfish and extra large broiled shrimp for lunch one day all home cooked and each large enough to feed the 250 people that ended up at this small church shelter.  Of course they had favorite food items for the kids too.  I have never seen so many air mattress, mountains of blankets and comforters, rooms full of bottled water, paper products, diapers and on and on.  It was amazing to watch them worth tirelessly.  And none of it was paid for by the Red Cross or any other agency, it was all donated by people living nearby.  

We only stayed in the shelter for two nights when one of the roads to Austin opened up.  So we have been here for two nights and hopefully since the Brazos River is finally crested and starting to go down we plan to drive home tomorrow.  We are very thankful that our small home is still dry and even the road never had water on it.  It turns out we live in the Northeast quadrant of the community and the drainage goes from the Northeast to the Southwest along the roadways.  So we were dry while others had flooded roads sometimes to their doorsteps.  And unlike Houston, not many homes actually had water in their homes.  So our community is really lucky in comparison.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DenLo said:


> Hi everyone!  I haven't had time to even think about posting here.  We live in Sienna Plantation in Ft. Bend County, Texas and mandatory evacuation was declared last Sunday night around midnight.  We ended up evacuating the next day and tried to drive to Austin, Texas where we have family.  We were following the route suggested by the Sheriff's office but could not get beyond I-10 from the south at Katy due to flooding.  We kept trying other roads and not getting anywhere so we decided to return to a home where my DSIL was staying close to Sienna Plantation but we couldn't get back.  So we looked for a shelter and the second shelter we went to had room for us.  We are very grateful to Eagle Heights Church, Richmond, Texas for deciding at 11:00 am that day to set up and shelter.  All of the items they got were from their small congregation and to the neighborhood surrounding the church.  And it all happened within a few hours.  Plus they fed us hot meals that were amazing, including BBQ, pulled pork, fried catfish and extra large broiled shrimp for lunch one day all home cooked and each large enough to feed the 250 people that ended up at this small church shelter.  Of course they had favorite food items for the kids too.  I have never seen so many air mattress, mountains of blankets and comforters, rooms full of bottled water, paper products, diapers and on and on.  It was amazing to watch them worth tirelessly.  And none of it was paid for by the Red Cross or any other agency, it was all donated by people living nearby.
> 
> We only stayed in the shelter for two nights when one of the roads to Austin opened up.  So we have been here for two nights and hopefully since the Brazos River is finally crested and starting to go down we plan to drive home tomorrow.  We are very thankful that our small home is still dry and even the road never had water on it.  It turns out we live in the Northeast quadrant of the community and the drainage goes from the Northeast to the Southwest along the roadways.  So we were dry while others had flooded roads sometimes to their doorsteps.  And unlike Houston, not many homes actually had water in their homes.  So our community is really lucky in comparison.



Sounds like a very crazy time DenLo - glad you are safe and dry and were well looked after by caring folks!


----------



## jimmytammy

DenLo, so glad to hear you folks are doing OK!!
Hoping twokats reports in soon


----------



## bobbiwoz

Denlo,


Am remembering all Groupie requests in my prayers.

Our Houston family has been safe this whole time and have helped where they can.  Many co-workers of DS have lost everything.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Late to the news but congrats Jimmy and Tammy!! I hear there is nothing like being a grandparent. I'm still waiting for my first!


----------



## Corinne

DenLo glad you're all ok.


----------



## Granny

BWV Dreamin said:


> Late to the news but congrats Jimmy and Tammy!! I hear there is nothing like being a grandparent. I'm still waiting for my first!



*Hope*...nice to "see" you!  Thanks for dropping in.  And be sure to let us know if you ever change your title to Grandma!


----------



## DenLo

GrandCalifornian thank you so much for the details floor plans.  I have to admit that I am a little worried that we will get a 1st floor room since we usually stay in studios.  That isn't the lake view I hope for.


----------



## DenLo

Thanks everyone.  We actually drove home today.  It is wonderful to be home.  And we are so lucky to have had no flooding in our little neighborhood.  It turns out only 25 homes were flooded out of 7500 and 3 apartment complexes.  And 50+ homes and were damage by a tornado.  The planned drain system of the community worked as planned for a 100 year flood for this 800 year flood.  
But who would have thought that the streets of our community would be used to route flood water?  Many of us didn't.  I 

Good to hear Bobbi that your DS is safe. 

I too hope twokats is safe.  So many in the Houston are are lost so much.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Have any groupies used the online order app for a counter service?  Getting more into our trip coming up in less than a month and see there are now quite a few park locations that are offering this.  Could be efficient to do this while waiting to ride a flying lizard!    Sounds simple enough but thought I'd see if anyone from here had done it.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Have any groupies used the online order app for a counter service?  Getting more into our trip coming up in less than a month and see there are now quite a few park locations that are offering this.  Could be efficient to do this while waiting to ride a flying lizard!    Sounds simple enough but thought I'd see if anyone from here had done it.


We're doing the CS dining plan. Any word if the app will work with the DP?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

BWV Dreamin said:


> We're doing the CS dining plan. Any word if the app will work with the DP?



What I just read said that the only payment is with a credit card.  If you are on the DP you need to order with the cashier.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Have any groupies used the online order app for a counter service?  Getting more into our trip coming up in less than a month and see there are now quite a few park locations that are offering this.  Could be efficient to do this while waiting to ride a flying lizard!    Sounds simple enough but thought I'd see if anyone from here had done it.



*Kathy*...I remember reading about that but wasn't sure if we would really need it.  We don't tend to eat our meals at the regular meal times but it does sound like a handy tool

For hard to get table service reservations, you guys might want to try out the new Touring Plans.com reservation finder.  https://touringplans.com/walt-disney-world/reservation-finder     It looks pretty cool and may be a good way to nail down reservations that are tough to get.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Labor Day Folks!!
Now me and CaptainD are going to head off to workNo complaints though, its the kind of work that will pay for a WDW trip


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> DenLo, so glad to hear you folks are doing OK!!
> Hoping twokats reports in soon





DenLo said:


> I too hope twokats is safe.  So many in the Houston are are lost so much.



Thanks everyone for worrying about us, but we were totally safe.  I am closer to Dallas (and a lot of shelters for the coastal area are up here).  I have had a sick grandson and have really not been on the computer much this weekend.  I have quite a bit of family in that area and I know at least one of them is safe.  Kati has a lot of friends and so far she has found out one got flooded.  Our thoughts and prayers for all of Houston and the surrounding areas.


----------



## bobbiwoz

twokats said:


> Thanks everyone for worrying about us, but we were totally safe.  I am closer to Dallas (and a lot of shelters for the coastal area are up here).  I have had a sick grandson and have really not been on the computer much this weekend.  I have quite a bit of family in that area and I know at least one of them is safe.  Kati has a lot of friends and so far she has found out one got flooded.  Our thoughts and prayers for all of Houston and the surrounding areas.


So glad you are OK.  I hope your grandson gets better.
Our son and family in Houston are OK.  He is now in Refugio where 15-20 of his co workers have lost everything, and have no insurance.  He is there to help them, and his company is providing trailers in a town 15-20 minutes away.


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats
Glad all is well with you folks!  Prayers for Kati's friend

bobbi
Hoping your son and his dear family get life back to a norm soon. Prayers for them and co-workers


----------



## Dizny Dad

And now we hold our breathe while Irma shifts around in the Atlantic.  Tough timing, but we are all stronger together.  Prayers to all, for all, by all.


----------



## Corinne

Looks like we may not be going on Saturday if things don't change.  The risk one takes when planning a trip during hurricane season. Haven't really been in vacation mode anyway.  I have no right to complain, obviously it's more worrisome to those who live in these areas.


----------



## TCRAIG

Corinne said:


> Looks like we may not be going on Saturday if things don't change.


I'm hoping we don't need to change our plans either - but the good thing is DVC will put all our points back without penalty - as long as we call and cancel.


----------



## Corinne

TCRAIG said:


> I'm hoping we don't need to change our plans either - but the good thing is DVC will put all our points back without penalty - as long as we call and cancel.


When are you set to arrive?


----------



## twokats

They are saying on the news that some of the things learned in Houston will be implemented in Florida.  Glad some good will come of the experience in South TX.  Prayers for Florida and all the groupies in that area.
Moose dust, Pixie dust, whatever kind of dust and prayer y'all want to give me for my grandson.  This virus (or whatever it is) started two weeks ago today (the second day of school for him - his senior year no less).  And he got sick again today.  His parents took him to the ER and all they can say, like the doctor did last week, is that it is probably viral.  He was a little dehydrated today, so they gave him fluids and a big shot of phenagrin and we do the waiting game again.  
I am supposed to be flying to Florida next Thursday in preparation of a cruise on the Fantasy the 16th.  Disney has already cancelled the Dream and Fantasy cruises on the 8th, 9th and 11th.


----------



## TCRAIG

Corinne said:


> When are you set to arrive?


Sunday the 10th -


----------



## TCRAIG

twokats said:


> They are saying on the news that some of the things learned in Houston will be implemented in Florida.  Glad some good will come of the experience in South TX.  Prayers for Florida and all the groupies in that area.
> Moose dust, Pixie dust, whatever kind of dust and prayer y'all want to give me for my grandson.  This virus (or whatever it is) started two weeks ago today (the second day of school for him - his senior year no less).  And he got sick again today.  His parents took him to the ER and all they can say, like the doctor did last week, is that it is probably viral.  He was a little dehydrated today, so they gave him fluids and a big shot of phenagrin and we do the waiting game again.
> I am supposed to be flying to Florida next Thursday in preparation of a cruise on the Fantasy the 16th.  Disney has already cancelled the Dream and Fantasy cruises on the 8th, 9th and 11th.


Sending prayers for your grandson


----------



## jimmytammy

Sending Prayers for your Grandson Kathy
And prayers for the folks in Irma's path too.


----------



## Granny

Echoing Jimmy's prayers for Kathy's grandson.  

And for all who will be affected by Irma, which has every indication of having devastating strength.

​


----------



## Corinne

TCRAIG said:


> Sunday the 10th -


Have you canceled yet?


----------



## twokats

Thanks for the thoughts and prayers for my grandson.  I am hoping he gets better soon. 

Also praying for Florida and all that will be impacted by Irma


----------



## TCRAIG

Corinne said:


> Have you canceled yet?


Not yet - we'll decide by Friday - and DVC will only refund points if National Hurricane Centers declares a warning - which they haven't done yet.  How about you?


----------



## Corinne

TCRAIG said:


> Not yet - we'll decide by Friday - and DVC will only refund points if National Hurricane Centers declares a warning - which they haven't done yet.  How about you?


No not yet. Are you driving or flying?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

TCRAIG said:


> Not yet - we'll decide by Friday - and DVC will only refund points if National Hurricane Centers declares a warning - which they haven't done yet.  How about you?



People are reporting calling in and having the points taken care of.  I would not let the warning from delaying your decision if you wanted to try and reschedule or just cancel.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Prayers for your grandson two cats !


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Saw on the news where St. Thomas had a major impact with the hurricane with loss of life. I wonder haw badley damaged it is and whether they will change our itinerary. We booked the Eastern Caribbean sailing Oct. 7. Not sure how soon they can recover from this.....


----------



## TCRAIG

KAT4DISNEY said:


> People are reporting calling in and having the points taken care of.  I would not let the warning from delaying your decision if you wanted to try and reschedule or just cancel.


Good to know -thanks Kay


----------



## DenLo

Here is a short video of some of the damage in St. Thomas.

http://www.cnn.com/videos/world/2017/09/07/hurricane-irma-st-thomas-warning-orig-lon-ak.cnn


----------



## TCRAIG

TCRAIG said:


> Good to know -thanks Kay


Well - I finally got thru to DVC and cancelled my Sept 10-16 ressie...I called rather than cancel online and email to have the points restored because I had to pretty much beg/borrow/steal to scrape together enough and wanted to be sure all would be put back correctly.  So sad to be missing F&W and MNNSHP this year but it's a small price to pay compared to what others are going thru with Irma so I'm counting my blessings!  Now we just have to contend with evacuating my daughter, her husband,2 dogs and the new Grandbaby from Charleston to our house.  We will probably get some strong winds and rain here in the Piedmont but nothing like what they're expecting by the coast.


----------



## sleepydog25

TCRAIG said:


> Well - I finally got thru to DVC and cancelled my Sept 10-16 ressie...I called rather than cancel online and email to have the points restored because I had to pretty much beg/borrow/steal to scrape together enough and wanted to be sure all would be put back correctly.  So sad to be missing F&W and MNNSHP this year but it's a small price to pay compared to what others are going thru with Irma so I'm counting my blessings!  Now we just have to contend with evacuating my daughter, her husband,2 dogs and the new Grandbaby from Charleston to our house.  We will probably get some strong winds and rain here in the Piedmont but nothing like what they're expecting by the coast.


Yes, this whole area is watching, too. While we will only get a fraction of what others have gotten or will get, any sort of high wind (tropical storm or even depression) can wreak havoc. Keeping a close eye. Have daughter and family in Melbourne, but they've headed westward. Her husband is originally from NOLA, and my daughter has been through a couple of hurricanes in FL before, but Irma could be a real nasty bit--er, storm.


----------



## Corinne

I cancelled today too. Praying for all in the path of this. I humbly ask again for prayers for my brother if you're so inclined.


----------



## Dizny Dad

How disappointing for all that have to cancel their plans to experience the Happiest Place on Earth.  But for those that can, huddle with us on this thread; share the disappointment, tell the story, plan for the future; for this thread is one place outside of The World where the spirit of The Lodge lives in its people.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

TCRAIG said:


> Well - I finally got thru to DVC and cancelled my Sept 10-16 ressie...I called rather than cancel online and email to have the points restored because I had to pretty much beg/borrow/steal to scrape together enough and wanted to be sure all would be put back correctly.  So sad to be missing F&W and MNNSHP this year but it's a small price to pay compared to what others are going thru with Irma so I'm counting my blessings!  Now we just have to contend with evacuating my daughter, her husband,2 dogs and the new Grandbaby from Charleston to our house.  We will probably get some strong winds and rain here in the Piedmont but nothing like what they're expecting by the coast.





Corinne said:


> I cancelled today too. Praying for all in the path of this. I humbly ask again for prayers for my brother if you're so inclined.



  So sad to have to cancel when planning starts so early with DVC!  Hope your daughters evacuation goes well TCRAIG.    And continued prayers for your brother Corinne.


----------



## twinklebug

Praying for your brother Corinne! 

It's been a rough year for families all around. Praying for those in the path of Irma.

An old classmate of mine lives on the US Virgin Islands. She reported that while her building sustained minor damage (a small miracle) the island itself looks as though a bomb had gone off on it. Those around her and all over the island were not as fortunate. It will be a long time to recover. Thankfully, compared to some of the other islands, they are fairly well off and have a tight knit community which is working to support one another.


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> How disappointing for all that have to cancel their plans to experience the Happiest Place on Earth.  But for those that can, huddle with us on this thread; share the disappointment, tell the story, plan for the future; for this thread is one place outside of The World where the spirit of The Lodge lives in its people.



Beautifully put, *DDad*!   

And prayers continuing to go up for Corinne's brother and all affected by Hurricanes Harvey and Irma.


----------



## Corinne

Thank you for the continued prayers, so much appreciated.


----------



## jimmytammy

Praying for all of our dear groupies friends and family.  WildernessDad, if you are around, if time allows, just check in.  Praying for some dear friends in FL., AnnieT and her DH, and Brad, Tearsa and Mikayla as they all hunker down.  Corinne, lifting your brother up to Him.  

Dad, words well said, could not agree more!


----------



## sleepydog25

I'm sure you've all seen the pics and videos out of the World. While I'm happy that damage appears minimal, I'm more concerned about how the wonderful CMs who pulled the hurricane duty fared: their families, their homes. Those CMs sacrificed time they could have been preparing at home or even evacuating to ensure the stay of guests were the best they could be under the circumstances. My hat is off to them.

Expecting a little rain and some windy conditions tomorrow though nothing like FL had. It will be the third day of barely 60F for a high, much below average. Back to FL, my oldest and her family in Melbourne opted to stay. At first, they were going to head to Orlando, but as the storm kept shifting westerly, they opted to stay put, albeit at a friend's house farther inland and with a generator. They were able to go over the causeway to their home today and, amazingly enough, they had power. Lost their fencing, all their gutters, solar panels, and had a tree down on their porch. . .but they have power four blocks from the Atlantic Ocean.  Weird.  

Have a great week, Groupies, and stay safe.  

(P.S. There is a new DVC resorts thread dedicated to the new Copper Creek Villas and Cabins. It's exciting to see it start, and I can see how those of you who've been around since the first days of this venerable thread must have been proud and thrilled to see our thread grow to what it is today.)


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy, great to hear your DD fared well through the storm  And I too wondered about the CMs who left behind their homes and loved ones to put on a brave face for the guests.  May God bless them in a special way!
Our friends in Clermont and Cocoa both made it ok, lost some fencing and power, but otherwise, unscathed.  Prayers continuing for those affected and for those who may be affected today.


----------



## Granny

Well, summer is winding down which means Autumn is nearly here!  I love this time of year.  And I'm waiting patiently for our trip in 85 days.  

It looks like we have some Groupies heading to WDW very soon, and more in October.  We're looking forward to some new reports.  Hopefully those reports will include some comments like "My, look how fast those new trees are growing!".


----------



## GrandCalifornian

Hi Everybody!   We are working on our planning for next year, and plan to return to CCV from October 6-15 2018.  We are looking at our booking options, and realized that we can't find any pictures of the inside of dedicated 2 bedroom CCV villas.  I know the master will be the same as the lockoff, but on the second bedroom side it would be cool to see what the extra closet and bathroom configuration look like.  If anybody has stayed in one of these rooms or gets to see one in the future we'd love to see pictures.


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> Well, summer is winding down which means Autumn is nearly here!  I love this time of year.  And I'm waiting patiently for our trip in 85 days.
> 
> It looks like we have some Groupies heading to WDW very soon, and more in October.  We're looking forward to some new reports.  Hopefully those reports will include some comments like "My, look how fast those new trees are growing!".



My mind is now turning to my Oct trip.  Looking forward to catching up with some friends & trying lots of food.      Oh FOP for the first time too.  I was going to wait & ride it with DH together for the first time in Dec. but then thought nah.       Looking forward to seeing for myself what people have been raving about.    There will definitely be a trip or two to GP as well.  Likely arrival afternoon.  I'm at PVB for the 1st 3 nights.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Well, summer is winding down which means Autumn is nearly here!  I love this time of year.  And I'm waiting patiently for our trip in 85 days.
> 
> It looks like we have some Groupies heading to WDW very soon, and more in October.  We're looking forward to some new reports.  Hopefully those reports will include some comments like "My, look how fast those new trees are growing!".



Our group is busy, busy, busy with work so really looking forward to our upcoming trip in just over 2 weeks!  I'm going to try and fit a visit in to the lodge before a planned event at FW.  If we do I can get a video of those trees growing......


----------



## wildernessDad

VWL Groupies, we are safe and sound in our house.  We lost power for a bit as the hurricane passed over us at 2 am Monday morning, but we got it back the following day a bit after the curfew.  We have two young trees which are bent over and our next door neighbor had a tree uprooted and leaning on his house.  So we are fortunate.


----------



## Granny

GrandCalifornian said:


> Hi Everybody!   We are working on our planning for next year, and plan to return to CCV from October 6-15 2018.  We are looking at our booking options, and realized that we can't find any pictures of the inside of dedicated 2 bedroom CCV villas.  I know the master will be the same as the lockoff, but on the second bedroom side it would be cool to see what the extra closet and bathroom configuration look like.  If anybody has stayed in one of these rooms or gets to see one in the future we'd love to see pictures.




I haven't seen the second bedroom pictures in a 2BR dedicate, but if it is like VWL it will provide a bigger closet since there is no entry hallway.  And of course, no kitchenette.


----------



## TCRAIG

wildernessDad said:


> VWL Groupies, we are safe and sound in our house.  We lost power for a bit as the hurricane passed over us at 2 am Monday morning, but we got it back the following day a bit after the curfew.  We have two young trees which are bent over and our next door neighbor had a tree uprooted and leaning on his house.  So we are fortunate.


So glad you and family are ok - we were worried


----------



## jimmytammy

*WD*
Thanks for letting us know you folks are OK


----------



## Dizny Dad

WDad - Thanks for letting us know.  Wonderful that all in your family are alright.


----------



## DiznyDi

Groupies - I've missed you!
So much to do, so little time.

Just stopping by to say 'Hi'!
...now to go read the past 10 or so pages and get caught up


----------



## Granny

Okay, I've got some grumbling to do.  I've been trying to call Member Services for 3 days to transfer some points.  Wednesday and Thursday had long wait times, but they then came on with a recorded message that indicated that if I am not travelling to WDW in the next 7 days then I should hang up so they can take care of the hurricane issues.  Then this morning there was a 35 minute wait (this was at 10:30 am Eastern time, so not at the opening bell) and they still don't want to talk to me.


​
If they'd just make transferring points available online then I wouldn't have to go through this.  And I have to do the transaction soon as my 7 month window for a non-home resort is coming up very fast.   I know they are swamped with the hurricane points mess, but with 11 month and 7 month windows opening up every day, the whole "travelling in the next 7 days" thing is really irritating.


We now return you to your regularly scheduled happy place.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Okay, I've got some grumbling to do.  I've been trying to call Member Services for 3 days to transfer some points.  Wednesday and Thursday had long wait times, but they then came on with a recorded message that indicated that if I am not travelling to WDW in the next 7 days then I should hang up so they can take care of the hurricane issues.  Then this morning there was a 35 minute wait (this was at 10:30 am Eastern time, so not at the opening bell) and they still don't want to talk to me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 269832​
> If they'd just make transferring points available online then I wouldn't have to go through this.  And I have to do the transaction soon as my 7 month window for a non-home resort is coming up very fast.   I know they are swamped with the hurricane points mess, but with 11 month and 7 month windows opening up every day, the whole "travelling in the next 7 days" thing is really irritating.
> 
> 
> We now return you to your regularly scheduled happy place.



They won't turn you away Granny!  You have an issue that needs addressing now so just give them a call.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> They won't turn you away Granny! You have an issue that needs addressing now so just give them a call.



Thanks* Kathy.*  I stuck it out (about 25 minute wait) and did get the transfer done.  I told the CM about the recording telling me to hang up and she said she had quite a few comments about that.  

I was just trying to respect their request to minimize phone traffic but it did underscore the need to get transfers available online.  Seems like a simple enough process, but it may be more complex than I realize from a programming perspective.  It was also interesting that they transferred the points from my 2018 contract points (Oct UY) to my other 2017 contract points (Feb UY).    That actually works well for me but I had expected them to transfer 2018 to 2018 contract years.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Well our October 7 Fantasy cruise was changed from an Eastern Caribbean to a Western Caribbean. So thankful it wasn't cancelled! Haven't been to any of the Western ports. We can't book excursions until tomorrow as everything has had to be rescheduled. But just rolling with it all. Will be staying at my beloved lodge post cruise and have a planned meet with some groupies!!! I may be more excited about my groupie meet than my cruise!!


----------



## ottawagreg

Hello everyone.  I have been away again for a long period of time, missed you all and the lively conversation.  I hope you all are well.  I am getting crushed at work, business is good for me.  I am blessed and very fortunate.  Is there anything new at our lodge?  I heard that WDW got hit with a lot of rain last weekend.  I hope that the Villas are still in good shape.  I did see some pics on FB and it appears Irma's wrath did not reach us too badly.  One pic showed trees down at the boardwalk to boat launch were taken out.  Did anyone hear how the Geyser Point fared with the roll down walls?  They got a good test early on didn't they?

wildernessDad I am glad that you and the new house came though pretty well.  Good for you.  On the bright side that is probably the worst storm in a very long time, so you have that going for you.  We are approaching our season in life where I may be looking to find a winter nest in the sunshine state and becoming a sno bird.  Irma makes me pause, although not enough to scare me away completely.

Summer is nearly done.  One week left on the calendar and then it is fall.  I am golfing as much as I can as long as I can while the weather is still good here in Illinois.  We are turning our attention to the Christmas trip, getting close to 90 days now.  My daughter is a freshman in college and is bring a friend on this trip.  *He* seems nice, but I am not ready for this stuff yet.  Should I be concerned? Oh well, what will be, will be.

Take care everyone, and have a very nice weekend.  FORE!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

In 2 weeks we'll be noshing on some F&W goodies, listening to .38 Special and waiting for Illuminations!  Can't wait!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Thanks* Kathy.*  I stuck it out (about 25 minute wait) and did get the transfer done.  I told the CM about the recording telling me to hang up and she said she had quite a few comments about that.
> 
> I was just trying to respect their request to minimize phone traffic but it did underscore the need to get transfers available online.  Seems like a simple enough process, but it may be more complex than I realize from a programming perspective.  It was also interesting that they transferred the points from my 2018 contract points (Oct UY) to my other 2017 contract points (Feb UY).    That actually works well for me but I had expected them to transfer 2018 to 2018 contract years.



Glad you were able to get it done Granny!  I figure that really it's just trying to get people to decide if the call they are making is something that needs to be done immediately or if it can wait vs it having to do with hurricane cancellations.  Frankly at this point I'd think that bubble would be done and someone just forgot to remove the message.  I called but my only end result was it's in the line to be processed and nothing more they can do.  I need some points out of holding by Monday - any bets?!  

I've only transferred a couple of times between our UY's and then just decided to use them independently so I'm not super up on it but that doesn't sound right about the Oct 2017 points into the Feb 2017 UY.  You can see the points online?  I guess it doesn't matter as they keep their own UY etc. but that still sounds incorrect.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Glad you were able to get it done Granny!  I figure that really it's just trying to get people to decide if the call they are making is something that needs to be done immediately or if it can wait vs it having to do with hurricane cancellations.  Frankly at this point I'd think that bubble would be done and someone just forgot to remove the message.  I called but my only end result was it's in the line to be processed and nothing more they can do.  I need some points out of holding by Monday - any bets?!



Good luck...they should work with you on those holding points if they know that you took action in a timely manner and it was their backlog that caused them to stay there.   But that probably doesn't help you if you need an 11 month or 7 month trip reservation to make Monday.  Moose dust coming your way! 



> I've only transferred a couple of times between our UY's and then just decided to use them independently so I'm not super up on it but that doesn't sound right about the Oct 2017 points into the Feb 2017 UY.  You can see the points online?  I guess it doesn't matter as they keep their own UY etc. but that still sounds incorrect.



So, I went to the member site to check on my points, and I got this:

 


Sheesh!


----------



## bobbiwoz

BWV Dreamin said:


> Well our October 7 Fantasy cruise was changed from an Eastern Caribbean to a Western Caribbean. So thankful it wasn't cancelled! Haven't been to any of the Western ports. We can't book excursions until tomorrow as everything has had to be rescheduled. But just rolling with it all. Will be staying at my beloved lodge post cruise and have a planned meet with some groupies!!! I may be more excited about my groupie meet than my cruise!!



How true!  It's fun to meet Groupies!

I hope you have a wonderful cruise!


----------



## Granny

ottawagreg said:


> Hello everyone.  I have been away again for a long period of time, missed you all and the lively conversation.  I hope you all are well.  I am getting crushed at work, business is good for me.  I am blessed and very fortunate.  Is there anything new at our lodge?  I heard that WDW got hit with a lot of rain last weekend.  I hope that the Villas are still in good shape.  I did see some pics on FB and it appears Irma's wrath did not reach us too badly.  One pic showed trees down at the boardwalk to boat launch were taken out.  Did anyone hear how the Geyser Point fared with the roll down walls?  They got a good test early on didn't they?
> 
> wildernessDad I am glad that you and the new house came though pretty well.  Good for you.  On the bright side that is probably the worst storm in a very long time, so you have that going for you.  We are approaching our season in life where I may be looking to find a winter nest in the sunshine state and becoming a sno bird.  Irma makes me pause, although not enough to scare me away completely.
> 
> Summer is nearly done.  One week left on the calendar and then it is fall.  I am golfing as much as I can as long as I can while the weather is still good here in Illinois.  We are turning our attention to the Christmas trip, getting close to 90 days now.  My daughter is a freshman in college and is bring a friend on this trip.  *He* seems nice, but I am not ready for this stuff yet.  Should I be concerned? Oh well, what will be, will be.
> 
> Take care everyone, and have a very nice weekend.  FORE!!



Hey Greg...nice to have you drop us a line!  Glad to hear you are enjoying your summer, and that business is good.  Sounds like you have a nice holiday trip planned to WDW.  As for daughter's friends....well, one of my daughters is getting married in three weeks.  I can tell you this...you'll never be "ready for this stuff".


----------



## DenLo

BWV Dreamin said:


> Well our October 7 Fantasy cruise was changed from an Eastern Caribbean to a Western Caribbean. So thankful it wasn't cancelled! Haven't been to any of the Western ports. We can't book excursions until tomorrow as everything has had to be rescheduled. But just rolling with it all. Will be staying at my beloved lodge post cruise and have a planned meet with some groupies!!! I may be more excited about my groupie meet than my cruise!!



That is good news.  I wonder how they managed it.  It hard to get into ports at last minute as they berths are usually full.


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> In 2 weeks we'll be noshing on some F&W goodies, listening to .38 Special and waiting for Illuminations!  Can't wait!!!



I saw .38 Special at last year's festival.  Loved them!  This year I'm getting no one good.     I really would love to see Jeffrey Osbourne, but every year he never is there on my dates.      Have a great trip!


----------



## Granny

I'm not going to bore any Groupies with my continuing point transfer saga.  Let's just say that I had no idea how challenging it was to not only make a transfer of points but also to use them.  Didn't know you can't use them for online reservations.  



horselover said:


> I saw .38 Special at last year's festival. Loved them! This year I'm getting no one good.




*Julie*...we seem to run into this every trip for F&G and F&W.  But I will say that we have been pleasantly surprised sometimes when we go see someone who we have no interest in, only to find that they put on a good show.  Hopefully that will work out for you.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Good luck...they should work with you on those holding points if they know that you took action in a timely manner and it was their backlog that caused them to stay there.   But that probably doesn't help you if you need an 11 month or 7 month trip reservation to make Monday.  Moose dust coming your way!



Thanks Granny! IT issue where they couldn't unlink a reservation to allow me to modify it.  4 calls and 1 email later with lots of hold time and being told yesterday that there was nothing they could do - I'd just have to wait - the points are now out of holding as of an hour ago.  Whew!  I had been assured no problem at all and a couple of CM's had told me they'd be able to remove them from holding immediately once things were unlinked by IT.  Then, when things were all straightened out the CM said they had to submit the request on up the line and it could be 10-14 days.    Ah well, it's fixed and I can get the reservation I need for my niece.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> I saw .38 Special at last year's festival.  Loved them!  This year I'm getting no one good.     I really would love to see Jeffrey Osbourne, but every year he never is there on my dates.      Have a great trip!



I'm looking forward to them!  We have groups I know and others I had to look up but all of them this year are ones I've never seen.   We'll make an effort to see American Authors and Christopher Cross too and the others will just happen if we're there. The one on my list that I keep missing is Dennis DeYoung - he's there just after we leave this year! 



Granny said:


> I'm not going to bore any Groupies with my continuing point transfer saga.  Let's just say that I had no idea how challenging it was to not only make a transfer of points but also to use them.  Didn't know you can't use them for online reservations.



And that's why I stopped bothering with transfers and just link.  Of course see where that got me this time!  Usually though it's been fine though.  I was curious because I was getting the impression you had the points visible online and I didn't think that could happen between UY's.  Sorry it's not working out as well as hoped.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> And that's why I stopped bothering with transfers and just link.  Of course see where that got me this time!  Usually though it's been fine though.  I was curious because I was getting the impression you had the points visible online and I didn't think that could happen between UY's.  Sorry it's not working out as well as hoped.



Hey, it's all good.  It's just that I'm going for a VGC studio so my guess is that it will be gone by the time MS opens tomorrow at 10:00 a.m. EDT.  My fallback is one of the hotels near DL...I just have been wanting to stay at VGC since it reminds me so much of the Lodge.  We'll see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Hey, it's all good.  It's just that I'm going for a VGC studio so my guess is that it will be gone by the time MS opens tomorrow at 10:00 a.m. EDT.  My fallback is one of the hotels near DL...I just have been wanting to stay at VGC since it reminds me so much of the Lodge.  We'll see what happens tomorrow.



Do you have enough points to book at least the first day online?  If so then book online what you can at 8am and then call in when MS opens at 9am and add the nights you'll use the transferred points for.


----------



## ArielSRL

Hello all! I've been very MIA on the boards though I sneak in occasionally to catch up on trip reports. Praying for the health of all those in need and all affected by the recent hurricanes. We, in GA, were somewhat effected, and school was closed for 3 days. But all in all, we are okay!

Some of you may remember we are in the process of purchasing a resale contract at BRV and we seemed to have a hold up a few weeks ago so I had to email to check on it and discovered a step I needed to complete but no one had told me I needed to do. So I wonder how fast the process could have been completed had I known. No matter now, all closing docs were sent in on Wednesday 9/6 and received the next day. I was told that closing would be scheduled shortly and we would be notified once complete. I have not heard a word but with Irma, I'm assuming that caused a delay. Our closing by date is 9/19 so I'm hoping it's in the next few days!


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Do you have enough points to book at least the first day online?  If so then book online what you can at 8am and then call in when MS opens at 9am and add the nights you'll use the transferred points for.



Great idea, Kathy.  Thanks!


----------



## Granny

ArielSRL said:


> Hello all! I've been very MIA on the boards though I sneak in occasionally to catch up on trip reports. Praying for the health of all those in need and all affected by the recent hurricanes. We, in GA, were somewhat effected, and school was closed for 3 days. But all in all, we are okay!
> 
> Some of you may remember we are in the process of purchasing a resale contract at BRV and we seemed to have a hold up a few weeks ago so I had to email to check on it and discovered a step I needed to complete but no one had told me I needed to do. So I wonder how fast the process could have been completed had I known. No matter now, all closing docs were sent in on Wednesday 9/6 and received the next day. I was told that closing would be scheduled shortly and we would be notified once complete. I have not heard a word but with Irma, I'm assuming that caused a delay. Our closing by date is 9/19 so I'm hoping it's in the next few days!




Good luck to a speedy conclusion to your purchase!  We'll toss some Moose Dust (our version of pixie dust) your way for good luck!


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm looking forward to them! We have groups I know and others I had to look up but all of them this year are ones I've never seen. We'll make an effort to see American Authors and Christopher Cross too and the others will just happen if we're there. The one on my list that I keep missing is Dennis DeYoung - he's there just after we leave this year!



We are leaving 2 days early to catch Dennis DeYoung.  He puts on a full Styx show, you just have to see all 3 sets!  I over heard one of his band members after a show at the BelleVue Lounge taking about how its a bit confusing for Dennis as its like having to take an intermission twice in a show.  He has so much material he can cover that you truly need to see all 3 sets.  He is still as good as in his heydays.

Would love to catch 38 Special but like you say about Dennis, we keep missing 38 Special.  Saw them a couple times many yrs ago.  Would love Tammy and Casey to see them though.

Our other acts we see this year are Taylor Dayne, Jeffrey Osbourne, Postmodern Jukebox(don't know much about them, but seems interesting)and 10,000 Maniacs

I love this time of year at WDW, Halloween in full bloom, F&W Fest wide open and musical acts I typically wouldn't see otherwise


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> We are leaving 2 days early to catch Dennis DeYoung.  He puts on a full Styx show, you just have to see all 3 sets!  I over heard one of his band members after a show at the BelleVue Lounge taking about how its a bit confusing for Dennis as its like having to take an intermission twice in a show.  He has so much material he can cover that you truly need to see all 3 sets.  He is still as good as in his heydays.
> 
> Would love to catch 38 Special but like you say about Dennis, we keep missing 38 Special.  Saw them a couple times many yrs ago.  Would love Tammy and Casey to see them though.
> 
> Our other acts we see this year are Taylor Dayne, Jeffrey Osbourne, Postmodern Jukebox(don't know much about them, but seems interesting)and 10,000 Maniacs
> 
> I love this time of year at WDW, Halloween in full bloom, F&W Fest wide open and musical acts I typically wouldn't see otherwise



Oh - nice Jimmy!!!  I was sooooooo tempted to stay longer but it's already a nice long trip so I decided on some other time.  The rest of Styx were in Reno this summer but I'm really a fan of many of the songs Dennis DeYoung spearheaded and from what I've heard many are not performed by Styx.  So when the timing wasn't the best we decided to skip them although if it had worked out better we would have gone.  When I finally see DeYoung (and it has crossed my mind to change any plans to fit it in) I'll plan on all the shows!   

@Granny - crossing fingers you got the VGC reservation!


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Oh - nice Jimmy!!!  I was sooooooo tempted to stay longer but it's already a nice long trip so I decided on some other time.  The rest of Styx were in Reno this summer but I'm really a fan of many of the songs Dennis DeYoung spearheaded and from what I've heard many are not performed by Styx.  So when the timing wasn't the best we decided to skip them although if it had worked out better we would have gone.  When I finally see DeYoung (and it has crossed my mind to change any plans to fit it in) I'll plan on all the shows!



I agree, that would be a nice one to attend.  Jimmy...I'm sure you'll enjoy it completely!  



> @Granny - crossing fingers you got the VGC reservation!



I struck out.  Had the browser set and kept getting the "not yet" message.  Then it went through and asked me to accept it.  I did and got an error screen.  By the time I reloaded the screen (about 12 seconds later), the studios were all gone.  Not a big deal, we'll just stay off site.  And I'll use those transferred points somehow, though now it turns out that I had no purpose in transferring them in the first place.  This has been a good learning opportunity for me, and Kathy I appreciate your tips along the way.  Thank you.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> I struck out.  Had the browser set and kept getting the "not yet" message.  Then it went through and asked me to accept it.  I did and got an error screen.  By the time I reloaded the screen (about 12 seconds later), the studios were all gone.  Not a big deal, we'll just stay off site.  And I'll use those transferred points somehow, though now it turns out that I had no purpose in transferring them in the first place.  This has been a good learning opportunity for me, and Kathy I appreciate your tips along the way.  Thank you.



  Bummer Granny! 

I'd set up a waitlist for the stay and for the next couple of days just check back and see if someone is walking their reservation.  More than once I've gotten reservations as the walkers move on and VGC has been surprisingly good for waitlists filling over time too.  I've even had waitlists fill within a couple of hours of getting shut out at 8am.  Just book something you can cancel for offsite if the waitlist matches.  Last bits of advice and good luck!    I love VGC and think it's always worth trying for.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Sorry, Granny!  A studio at VGC  is so hard to get.


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT
Dennis DeYoung was definitely the heart and soul of the original band.  I have seen Styx part 2 and though they are good, its not the same without Dennis.  In his band now, his DW sings backup(she is the lady behind the song Babe)and his band does a great job of mimicking the voices of Tommy Shaw and James Young

Would love to see Christopher Cross.  I am more into the 70s and 80s bands with a few 60s thrown into the mix.  This new stuff does absolutely nothing for me.  Country even stinks IMO.  Nothing but a bunch of pretty boys singing about girls, trucks, drinking, etc.  Where are the George Jones' and Merle Haggard's of the world when you need them? Now those guys sang with some feeling


----------



## ErinC

So much catching up to do! The school teacher life has been crazy busy and I was several pages behind! 

Glad that everyone seems to be okay after the storm. Having been raised in Florida, and now living in coastal Alabama, these storms have always been a concern for us. But Irma was a big concern. That was one huge storm! 

Ariel, so happy to hear that your resale is moving along. Hopefully it will close on time.

Granny, sorry about your VGC reservation, maybe something will come available if you waitlist.

I somehow missed the 7th month window for spring break. Not sure what I was thinking??? We have our one bedroom reserved at BRV and have had since our 11month window opened. But part of me really wants to try the Polynesian villas. DH will probably not be thrilled to change from a 1 bed to a studio, but those spring break points are killer, and I'd really like to conserve points so that I can plan the Aulani trip for next December for our 25th wedding anniversary. I went ahead and waitlisted the whole week because 3 days weren't available. Not really sure I want to give up the lodge though.... difficult decisions. While I was checking availability the member website wasn't working worth a hoot. Every time I would preform a search, it would keep redirecting me to the page about discount tickets. Very frustrating!


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> We are leaving 2 days early to catch Dennis DeYoung.  He puts on a full Styx show, you just have to see all 3 sets!  I over heard one of his band members after a show at the BelleVue Lounge taking about how its a bit confusing for Dennis as its like having to take an intermission twice in a show.  He has so much material he can cover that you truly need to see all 3 sets.  He is still as good as in his heydays.
> 
> Would love to catch 38 Special but like you say about Dennis, we keep missing 38 Special.  Saw them a couple times many yrs ago.  Would love Tammy and Casey to see them though.
> 
> Our other acts we see this year are Taylor Dayne, Jeffrey Osbourne, Postmodern Jukebox(don't know much about them, but seems interesting)and 10,000 Maniacs
> 
> I love this time of year at WDW, Halloween in full bloom, F&W Fest wide open and musical acts I typically wouldn't see otherwise



Lucky you!  You're getting Jeffrey Osbourne who I'd love to see more than anyone.  If I had kept my original reservations I would have caught Dennis DeYoung.   I get Toad the Wet Sprocket. No clue.  Kenny G.  Meh.  Not a huge fan but if I'm in the area I'll stop.  Billy Ocean.  Meh.



Granny said:


> I agree, that would be a nice one to attend.  Jimmy...I'm sure you'll enjoy it completely!
> 
> 
> 
> I struck out.  Had the browser set and kept getting the "not yet" message.  Then it went through and asked me to accept it.  I did and got an error screen.  By the time I reloaded the screen (about 12 seconds later), the studios were all gone.  Not a big deal, we'll just stay off site.  And I'll use those transferred points somehow, though now it turns out that I had no purpose in transferring them in the first place.  This has been a good learning opportunity for me, and Kathy I appreciate your tips along the way.  Thank you.



Sorry Granny.  I too am looking for a studio for 2 nights at VGC in March.  Just started looking 2 weeks ago so I'm way behind the ball.  I'm not optimistic especially since it's the week preceeding Easter.  I've got a cash reservation booked at DL resort just in case.  Hate paying cash though.  I'm only doing a 2 night stay so I want to be on site to take advantage of the early entrance benefit.


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover said:


> Lucky you! You're getting Jeffrey Osbourne who I'd love to see more than anyone. If I had kept my original reservations I would have caught Dennis DeYoung. I get Toad the Wet Sprocket. No clue. Kenny G. Meh. Not a huge fan but if I'm in the area I'll stop. Billy Ocean. Meh.


Of all the new ones I have never seen, J. Osbourne is who I am looking forward to seeing the most.  I am sorry you are going to miss him.  I know how you feel about missing an act you like by a day or two.  We seem to miss 38 Special every time.  BTW, go see Kenny G.  He is really good in concert.  Tammy is sad she is missing this one by a few days.  We saw him so long ago, Whitney Houston _opened _for him!!  That was her 1st tour.  

Speaking of music, we saw Boz Scaggs last night.  I put on my 70s cap and got down and boogied(what that means is I sat in my seat and wiggled my behind a bit).  I have wanted to see him since 1976 when Silk Degrees came out.  I helped my DB wear out his 8 track tape of the album while driving his truck(I was 11 BTW, but our road in those days saw one car pass by daily so not much chance of getting stopped, plus had been driving a tractor since being a wee kid.  Boz put on a good show as he is a master musician.  I have thought he would be a great one to see at WDW doing one of their festivals.


----------



## twinklebug

Sending prayers out for all those in the path of Maria.
I don't think (hope) we have any groupies down around the islands, what a year: Fires, floods, hurricanes. I'm hoping mother nature settles down soon.


----------



## horselover

twinklebug said:


> Sending prayers going out for all those in the path of Maria.
> I don't think (hope) we don't have any groupies down around the islands, what a year: Fires, floods, hurricanes. I'm hoping mother nature settles down soon.



I've got some clients on St. Lucia right now.  They arrived on Sun.  Figures.    I haven't heard from them so I'm going to have to assume they're doing ok & dealing with the rain & wind.  I hope it clears up for them by tomorrow.   I hope Puerto Rico makes it out of this ok.


----------



## Nikki G

Hello, Everyone! Just wanted to introduce myself to the page. We are new DVC owners, just closed on our BRV resale package in July, and added some more direct points yesterday in what was potentially the easiest transaction ever (10 minutes total). We are a family of four with my DH, DD (8yo), and DS (5yo). We stayed at Wilderness Lodge on our first major Disney trip as a family last October and simply fell in love with The Lodge and Disney World. It suits us down to the ground. The children beg to go back there as soon as we can manage. After much discussion and research we decided to join the DVC family. Now we are excited to embark on our full fledged journey! We are headed down to Florida for Christmas this year (in-laws have a vacation house in Estero) and we decided to tack on a few days in Disney at either the beginning or the end. Looks like it will be Dec 21-24 as we have a gaping hole in the reservation from Jan 2-5 (just no rooms anywhere for Jan 3-4). I prefer the December one anyway, so if the January wait list doesn't come through, it's all good. We aren't planning on doing the parks, we are just desperate to be able to enjoy some Disney time to tide us over until our next big trip, which will be November 2018. We are staying at Saratoga Springs for this go around since we want to check out Disney Springs. But we plan to see the resorts decked out in all their holiday finery on one of the days. We can't wait to see how beautiful the Lodge looks at Christmas and see all the new additions. I've heard it's gorgeous, and I am a Christmas NUT!

I'm sure I will be full of questions as I learn to navigate everything in this process. Disney sure doesn't make it easy. So thanks in advance for any help you can give!


----------



## sleepydog25

Nikki G said:


> Hello, Everyone! Just wanted to introduce myself to the page. We are new DVC owners, just closed on our BRV resale package in July, and added some more direct points yesterday in what was potentially the easiest transaction ever (10 minutes total). We are a family of four with my DH, DD (8yo), and DS (5yo). We stayed at Wilderness Lodge on our first major Disney trip as a family last October and simply fell in love with The Lodge and Disney World. It suits us down to the ground. The children beg to go back there as soon as we can manage. After much discussion and research we decided to join the DVC family. Now we are excited to embark on our full fledged journey! We are headed down to Florida for Christmas this year (in-laws have a vacation house in Estero) and we decided to tack on a few days in Disney at either the beginning or the end. Looks like it will be Dec 21-24 as we have a gaping hole in the reservation from Jan 2-5 (just no rooms anywhere for Jan 3-4). I prefer the December one anyway, so if the January wait list doesn't come through, it's all good. We aren't planning on doing the parks, we are just desperate to be able to enjoy some Disney time to tide us over until our next big trip, which will be November 2018. We are staying at Saratoga Springs for this go around since we want to check out Disney Springs. But we plan to see the resorts decked out in all their holiday finery on one of the days. We can't wait to see how beautiful the Lodge looks at Christmas and see all the new additions. I've heard it's gorgeous, and I am a Christmas NUT!
> 
> I'm sure I will be full of questions as I learn to navigate everything in this process. Disney sure doesn't make it easy. So thanks in advance for any help you can give!


  HOME!  Congratulations on your DVC purchase, and special congrats on making said purchase at VWL (I know it changed to BRV but I just can't call it that). I think you summed it best when you said, "It suits us down to the ground."  Perfectly said!

We're glad you found us, as well. If you haven't done so already, take some time to read over Page 1 for some fun information and to learn a little more about this wonderful band of brothers and sisters. We love having new Groupies join us (since the only criteria to join is a love of the Lodge, you obviously qualify), and we look forward to hearing more from you. We do keep a list of visits on Page 1, along with a Birthdays & Annivesaries list, so if you feel as though you want to add to those, simply PM me for the former and KAT4DISNEY with the latter.  Don't feel obligated to do so; it's strictly on a "if you want to" basis.

Again, welcome! I see you already grabbed yourself a Groupie Moose pic, so all that's left is to pull up a rocker, grab a libation, and get to know your new neighbors!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happy Birthday @princesskat !!!  
Hope it's a wonderful day Kati!
​


----------



## Granny

*  Happy Birthday Kati !!!  *


----------



## Roxyfire

horselover said:


> Lucky you! You're getting Jeffrey Osbourne who I'd love to see more than anyone. If I had kept my original reservations I would have caught Dennis DeYoung. I get Toad the Wet Sprocket. No clue. Kenny G. Meh. Not a huge fan but if I'm in the area I'll stop. Billy Ocean. Meh.



Oh man, see I'd love to see Toad the Wet Sprocket. Such a good, mellow 90s band. I guess if I had to categorize them, they'd be similar to Collective Soul or maybe Counting Crows with less of the following.


----------



## horselover

Roxyfire said:


> Oh man, see I'd love to see Toad the Wet Sprocket. Such a good, mellow 90s band. I guess if I had to categorize them, they'd be similar to Collective Soul or maybe Counting Crows with less of the following.



You must be younger then me because I have no idea who they are.      I'm a child of the 70s & 80s.  A classic rock girl all the way.

Happy birthday Kati!


----------



## Roxyfire

horselover said:


> You must be younger then me because I have no idea who they are.      I'm a child of the 70s & 80s.  A classic rock girl all the way.
> 
> Happy birthday Kati!



Yeah just a bit, I turn 35 in less than 2 weeks!


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover said:


> You must be younger then me because I have no idea who they are.  I'm a child of the 70s & 80s. A classic rock girl all the way.


Me too!  I remember once me and Dad were in his truck and he was listening to the local oldies station.  They played 50s, 60s and a few 70s songs.  I am guessing this was at least 25 years ago(or more).  Then it hit me, The Police came on singing "Every Breathe You Take", from my HS days!!  I told my Dad in jest I guess I was officially old now
I am still stuck in the 70s-80s and can't get myself much past that era of "classic rock"


----------



## jimmytammy

Happiest of Birthdays to a very sweet young lady, Kati!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies Nikki G!!!!
I like your taste in resorts


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> You must be younger then me because I have no idea who they are.      I'm a child of the 70s & 80s.  A classic rock girl all the way.
> 
> Happy birthday Kati!





jimmytammy said:


> Me too!  I remember once me and Dad were in his truck and he was listening to the local oldies station.  They played 50s, 60s and a few 70s songs.  I am guessing this was at least 25 years ago(or more).  Then it hit me, The Police came on singing "Every Breathe You Take", from my HS days!!  I told my Dad in jest I guess I was officially old now
> I am still stuck in the 70s-80s and can't get myself much past that era of "classic rock"



"Classic rock" is my favorite listening too although I also remember when that meant something different than it does now!  When _our _70's and 80's get to be the Oldies, like the 50's and 60's are now that _used_ to be the Classic rock, then we'll know we're really getting old.


----------



## twinklebug

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATI!  



KAT4DISNEY said:


> "Classic rock" is my favorite listening too although I also remember when that meant something different than it does now!  When _our _70's and 80's get to be the Oldies, like the 50's and 60's are now that _used_ to be the Classic rock, then we'll know we're really getting old.


My 20 and 23 year olds can't differentiate between 50s, 60s and 70s (Although, to their credit they do tend to favor what we called classic rock over any punk, disco or early rap.) Old is in the eye of the beholder. I say that age is in how you feel. Which means that in this group, loving the mouse so much, I'd have to say we're _*forever *_young.

Hey - bet you guys didn't know one of the original rappers was Art Carney (of The Honeymooners fame). As we get closer to Christmas remind me to give you all a link. I grew up listening to it and to this day still repeat T'was the Night Before Christmas poem in my head in his voice.


----------



## sleepydog25

*Happy birthday, Kati! * 

Does it make me really, _really_ old to say I prefer classic-AL music? Give me Dvorak, Saint-Saens, and Tchaikovsky any day over just about anyone.  I am proud of the fact that my 17-yr old daughter enjoys a variety of artists from Aerosmith, Elton John, Huey Lewis, Bruce Hornsby, and the Bee Gees all the way to Panic at the Disco and Fall Out Boy (her current faves). I always listened to the music I love which meant so did she growing up.  Not a lot of teens out there know the lyrics to "Jive Talkin'."


----------



## Roxyfire

jimmytammy said:


> Me too!  I remember once me and Dad were in his truck and he was listening to the local oldies station.  They played 50s, 60s and a few 70s songs.  I am guessing this was at least 25 years ago(or more).  Then it hit me, The Police came on singing "Every Breathe You Take", from my HS days!!  I told my Dad in jest I guess I was officially old now
> I am still stuck in the 70s-80s and can't get myself much past that era of "classic rock"



I did listen to a lot of that too. I really have no love of the 80s music but I'm very familiar with stuff from the 60s and 70s. The first cassette tape I had was a Rolling Stones Greatest Hits  I apparently nicked from my mom. Really opened the door for that 90s music I can't get over now!


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Me too!  I remember once me and Dad were in his truck and he was listening to the local oldies station.  They played 50s, 60s and a few 70s songs.  I am guessing this was at least 25 years ago(or more).  Then it hit me, The Police came on singing "Every Breathe You Take", from my HS days!!  I told my Dad in jest I guess I was officially old now
> I am still stuck in the 70s-80s and can't get myself much past that era of "classic rock"





KAT4DISNEY said:


> "Classic rock" is my favorite listening too although I also remember when that meant something different than it does now!  When _our _70's and 80's get to be the Oldies, like the 50's and 60's are now that _used_ to be the Classic rock, then we'll know we're really getting old.



We used to have an Oldies station here in Boston.  I remember it playing music from the 50s.  That station is gone now, but maybe 5 years or so ago I turned it on & what were they playing?  Music from the 70s.  Yep we're the oldies now!     That's ok.  It's good music!  

As Twinkle said age is just a number.  Turning the big 50 next year (still can't figure out how that is happening!), but I don't feel 50.   Short term memory?  Yeah that's probably feeling 50, but the rest is all good.  Eat well, stay active, and never forget you still have an inner child that need to get out from time to time & it's all good.  Wine helps too.


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> *Happy birthday, Kati! *
> 
> Does it make me really, _really_ old to say I prefer classic-AL music? Give me Dvorak, Saint-Saens, and Tchaikovsky any day over just about anyone.  I am proud of the fact that my 17-yr old daughter enjoys a variety of artists from Aerosmith, Elton John, Huey Lewis, Bruce Hornsby, and the Bee Gees all the way to Panic at the Disco and Fall Out Boy (her current faves). I always listened to the music I love which meant so did she growing up.  Not a lot of teens out there know the lyrics to "Jive Talkin'."



I tried to take a classical music class in college. I recall being assigned Tchaikovsky to study, though can't tell you which piece it was. I will say I fell hard for Tchaikovsky (again, as I had been a ballet enthusiast as a child) and Beethoven that year. Amazingly beautiful work. I was also pulled from that class as it was not on the list of approved studies I needed for an degree.  Still scratching my head on why they replaced it with a course on Eastern Religions. (Interesting topic, great professor.) 

For anyone younger who may have an infant who has a hard time sleeping, try putting on some Tchaikovsky. It worked wonders for my youngest.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> *Happy birthday, Kati! *
> 
> Does it make me really, _really_ old to say I prefer classic-AL music? Give me Dvorak, Saint-Saens, and Tchaikovsky any day over just about anyone.  I am proud of the fact that my 17-yr old daughter enjoys a variety of artists from Aerosmith, Elton John, Huey Lewis, Bruce Hornsby, and the Bee Gees all the way to Panic at the Disco and Fall Out Boy (her current faves). I always listened to the music I love which meant so did she growing up.  Not a lot of teens out there know the lyrics to "Jive Talkin'."



I go thru phases where I listen to other music so what if I tell you that my Classical period was when I was in Junior and Senior high?    I really wished I had known about an Oboe when we were picking out band instruments!  Oh - but then probably couldn't have been in our Jazz/pep band so the trumpet was not a horrible choice.   I do know some of the music from 90's onward and for a time Alternative Rock was a go to.  The one that usually surprises people is how little country music I like or listen to.  Apparently if you own horses most of your life and trail ride western you're supposed to have Country music at the top of your list!  

I don't know if this is a genre but can I say that I've always liked a lot of movie and tv show theme music?  Did you all know that the theme from Greatest American Hero peaked at #2 in August of 1981?  Thank you top hits on channel 8 Sirius XM for teaching me that!    My most played movie theme song list though is my Wilderness Lodge.....which leads me to a shout out for Aaron Copland - a great American composer and one that every WL/VWL/CCV lover has heard a lot of even if you don't realize it.


----------



## Seth Paridon

Thought I would've seen this by now, but has anyone been to the Lodge since the storm?  How did she fare?  Any tree damage?  Or damage at all?

Seth


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> My most played movie theme song list though is my Wilderness Lodge.....which leads me to a shout out for Aaron Copland - a great American composer and one that every WL/VWL/CCV lover has heard a lot of even if you don't realize it.


Yes!!  I forgot to add Copland to that list of composers--he is my all-time favorite.  He captures the essence of what we like to call Americana, and his sweeping themes and stirring melodies always put me in the mood for the Lodge. They play a lot of him at the Lodge.  For those who might not know Copland, if you remember the song for the "Beef, it's what for dinner" ad campaign, then you've heard Copland.


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> *Happy birthday, Kati! *
> 
> Does it make me really, _really_ old to say I prefer classic-AL music? Give me Dvorak, Saint-Saens, and Tchaikovsky any day over just about anyone.  I am proud of the fact that my 17-yr old daughter enjoys a variety of artists from Aerosmith, Elton John, Huey Lewis, Bruce Hornsby, and the Bee Gees all the way to Panic at the Disco and Fall Out Boy (her current faves). I always listened to the music I love which meant so did she growing up.  Not a lot of teens out there know the lyrics to "Jive Talkin'."



I love classical music too.  I've always been partial to Mozart, Tchaikovsky, & Vivaldi.  I'm not a big fan of opera but you can never go wrong with a good version of Nessun Dorma by Puccini.  Sung by Pavarotti even better.


----------



## Dizny Dad

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATI!


----------



## Dizny Dad

WELCOME HOME NIKKI G! 

And *welcome* to our thread.  It is a safe place to be, and where we keep our spirit of The Lodge when we are not there in person.  This is an old thread, but changes every day; so pull up a chair often and tell your story, ask your questions, share the excitement . . . let's talk about our favorite place!  And of course, watch for the Groupie meets when in The World; they add faces and life to the thread!


----------



## ArielSRL

Congrats @Nikki G!!

Well, whoop it up because our sale closed yesterday and our deed was officially recorded on the comptroller site today!! We are official BRV owners! And it came at the perfect time because yesterday was a crappy day for me!

So because it was resale, it can take anywhere from 7-14 days, I am told, to get member number by calling member administration. Then maybe another day or so for points to be loaded and then, we can finally book our first trip as owners for June 2018!

I cannot believe how this all played out. Being a DVC owner has been a dream of mine for a long time and seeing WL in June just made it all come together because that was when I finally knew where I wanted our "home" to be. I'm so happy my dream came true!


----------



## DenLo

Seth Paridon said:


> Thought I would've seen this by now, but has anyone been to the Lodge since the storm?  How did she fare?  Any tree damage?  Or damage at all?
> 
> Seth



Wilderness Lodge area looks great based on videos on I saw on Facebook for Humphrey's Wilderness Lodge site.  He did several videos recently that doesn't show any damage.


----------



## sleepydog25

ArielSRL said:


> Congrats @Nikki G!!
> 
> Well, whoop it up because our sale closed yesterday and our deed was officially recorded on the comptroller site today!! We are official BRV owners! And it came at the perfect time because yesterday was a crappy day for me!
> 
> So because it was resale, it can take anywhere from 7-14 days, I am told, to get member number by calling member administration. Then maybe another day or so for points to be loaded and then, we can finally book our first trip as owners for June 2018!
> 
> I cannot believe how this all played out. Being a DVC owner has been a dream of mine for a long time and seeing WL in June just made it all come together because that was when I finally knew where I wanted our "home" to be. I'm so happy my dream came true!


A big WOOHOO! for *Ariel*!! I know you've been looking to get that contract for some time, so I'm happy to hear your dream DVC home is now a reality.


----------



## TCRAIG

ArielSRL said:


> Congrats @Nikki G!!
> 
> Well, whoop it up because our sale closed yesterday and our deed was officially recorded on the comptroller site today!! We are official BRV owners! And it came at the perfect time because yesterday was a crappy day for me!
> 
> So because it was resale, it can take anywhere from 7-14 days, I am told, to get member number by calling member administration. Then maybe another day or so for points to be loaded and then, we can finally book our first trip as owners for June 2018!
> 
> I cannot believe how this all played out. Being a DVC owner has been a dream of mine for a long time and seeing WL in June just made it all come together because that was when I finally knew where I wanted our "home" to be. I'm so happy my dream came true!


Congrats!


----------



## Granny

Nikki G said:


> Hello, Everyone! Just wanted to introduce myself to the page. We are new DVC owners, just closed on our BRV resale package in July, and added some more direct points yesterday in what was potentially the easiest transaction ever (10 minutes total). ....... We can't wait to see how beautiful the Lodge looks at Christmas and see all the new additions. I've heard it's gorgeous, and I am a Christmas NUT!





ArielSRL said:


> Congrats @Nikki G!!
> 
> Well, whoop it up because our sale closed yesterday and our deed was officially recorded on the comptroller site today!! We are official BRV owners!
> 
> ...
> 
> I cannot believe how this all played out. Being a DVC owner has been a dream of mine for a long time and seeing WL in June just made it all come together because that was when I finally knew where I wanted our "home" to be. I'm so happy my dream came true!




*Congratulations Nikki & Ariel !!!

 *


----------



## jimmytammy

Awesome news Ariel!!

I too am a fan of Copland(as I was mainly introed via WL music).  And some classical though it can wear on me after a while.  
Twinkle, would love to hear Art Carney as Christmas approaches.  He is a hoot.  I love the old classic shows too, far better than most of whats on now.  

Julie, what you say about age is true.  My 85 yr young Dad still gets out and goes to work with us, loves to spin his tires when it snows, etc.  I too feel like Disney keeps me young.  And I like it.  At 52, I still feel doggone young though the pains last a bit longer than they used too.  But I don't le any of that slow me down.  As a former HS teacher tells folks, age is just a number and mines unlisted


----------



## jimmytammy

I have a prayer request.  Tammy's Mom is in the hospital in the ICU.  She went to the ER Tues afternoon complaining of swelling and they fixed her up and dent her home.  Wed 130 am we get a call, her throat is sweeping, so back she goes.  It has progressed quickly from there, kidney failure, liver levels every low, BP very low, etc.  They have her sedated.  They have given her antibiotics for every infection known to the medical field.  If you feel so inclined please lift her and Tammy up to Him for healing


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> I have a prayer request.  Tammy's Mom is in the hospital in the ICU.  She went to the ER Tues afternoon complaining of swelling and they fixed her up and dent her home.  Wed 130 am we get a call, her throat is sweeping, so back she goes.  It has progressed quickly from there, kidney failure, liver levels every low, BP very low, etc.  They have her sedated.  They have given her antibiotics for every infection known to the medical field.  If you feel so inclined please lift her and Tammy up to Him for healing



Prayers going out for Tammy's Mom and for her Dr's to find what her body is fighting so hard.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> I have a prayer request.  Tammy's Mom is in the hospital in the ICU.  She went to the ER Tues afternoon complaining of swelling and they fixed her up and dent her home.  Wed 130 am we get a call, her throat is sweeping, so back she goes.  It has progressed quickly from there, kidney failure, liver levels every low, BP very low, etc.  They have her sedated.  They have given her antibiotics for every infection known to the medical field.  If you feel so inclined please lift her and Tammy up to Him for healing


Our thoughts and well-wishes to you all, *JT*.


----------



## Granny

*Jimmy*...Prayers going up now for Tammy's mother, her doctors and your extended family at this time.


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> I have a prayer request.  Tammy's Mom is in the hospital in the ICU.  She went to the ER Tues afternoon complaining of swelling and they fixed her up and dent her home.  Wed 130 am we get a call, her throat is sweeping, so back she goes.  It has progressed quickly from there, kidney failure, liver levels every low, BP very low, etc.  They have her sedated.  They have given her antibiotics for every infection known to the medical field.  If you feel so inclined please lift her and Tammy up to Him for healing



So sorry to hear that Jimmy.  Definitely will be keeping Stella in my prayers.  She's such a sweet woman.


----------



## DVC Jen

Nikki G said:


> Hello, Everyone! Just wanted to introduce myself to the page. We are new DVC owners, just closed on our BRV resale package in July, and added some more direct points yesterday in what was potentially the easiest transaction ever (10 minutes total). We are a family of four with my DH, DD (8yo), and DS (5yo). We stayed at Wilderness Lodge on our first major Disney trip as a family last October and simply fell in love with The Lodge and Disney World. It suits us down to the ground. The children beg to go back there as soon as we can manage. After much discussion and research we decided to join the DVC family. Now we are excited to embark on our full fledged journey! We are headed down to Florida for Christmas this year (in-laws have a vacation house in Estero) and we decided to tack on a few days in Disney at either the beginning or the end. Looks like it will be Dec 21-24 as we have a gaping hole in the reservation from Jan 2-5 (just no rooms anywhere for Jan 3-4). I prefer the December one anyway, so if the January wait list doesn't come through, it's all good. We aren't planning on doing the parks, we are just desperate to be able to enjoy some Disney time to tide us over until our next big trip, which will be November 2018. We are staying at Saratoga Springs for this go around since we want to check out Disney Springs. But we plan to see the resorts decked out in all their holiday finery on one of the days. We can't wait to see how beautiful the Lodge looks at Christmas and see all the new additions. I've heard it's gorgeous, and I am a Christmas NUT!
> 
> I'm sure I will be full of questions as I learn to navigate everything in this process. Disney sure doesn't make it easy. So thanks in advance for any help you can give!



Welcome home!


----------



## ArielSRL

sleepydog25 said:


> A big WOOHOO! for *Ariel*!! I know you've been looking to get that contract for some time, so I'm happy to hear your dream DVC home is now a reality.


Thank you!



TCRAIG said:


> Congrats!


Thanks!



Granny said:


> *Congratulations Nikki & Ariel !!!
> 
> View attachment 271011 *


Thank you!



jimmytammy said:


> Awesome news Ariel!!


Thank you!



jimmytammy said:


> I have a prayer request.  Tammy's Mom is in the hospital in the ICU.  She went to the ER Tues afternoon complaining of swelling and they fixed her up and dent her home.  Wed 130 am we get a call, her throat is sweeping, so back she goes.  It has progressed quickly from there, kidney failure, liver levels every low, BP very low, etc.  They have her sedated.  They have given her antibiotics for every infection known to the medical field.  If you feel so inclined please lift her and Tammy up to Him for healing


Hoping for answers and a much needed recovery!


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy said:


> I have a prayer request.  Tammy's Mom is in the hospital in the ICU.  She went to the ER Tues afternoon complaining of swelling and they fixed her up and dent her home.  Wed 130 am we get a call, her throat is sweeping, so back she goes.  It has progressed quickly from there, kidney failure, liver levels every low, BP very low, etc.  They have her sedated.  They have given her antibiotics for every infection known to the medical field.  If you feel so inclined please lift her and Tammy up to Him for healing


Will do.  Sorry this is happening.


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks folks!!  Keep the prayers flowing.  Her white blood cell counts are slowly moving upward, so far they are keeping her away from dialysis, and though things look bleak, we have a glimmer of hope, a little more positive that this time yesterday.


----------



## DiznyDi

Winging prayer heavenward JT!  May you feel the love and peace of the great healer as he surrounds you with his presence.
Good to hear that things are looking up! 
Please keep us updated.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Wow!  I can't believe it's been nearly 8 weeks since I checked in!  First off, prayers go out to JT's mother in law.  I'm praying for a speedy recovery for her!  And, while I'm catching up, congrats on the grand baby!!  Thought's and belated prayers to all recovering from the effects of the hurricanes as well.  My dad is straddling 2 properties in Fort Myers (imagine, the closing on the one had to be delayed until after Irma).  So, now he is doing repairs to pass inspection and reschedule the closing.  Had to spend an extra week in MN as his return flight was cancelled and rescheduling took a week -- man was he a mess.  Then I have coworkers going through parental health and stress issues too, so I will share this with you all as it seemed to offer some solace there....

https://everyrecordtellsastory.com/2015/02/14/tom-petty-walls-circus/

Anyways, glad to hear folks are safe and well!  Welcome to newbies as well!

BTW, the NZ pictures reminded me of Glacier -- which is the last I posted just before I left.  Simply amazing, as I loved it and HUCKLEBERRY everything.  Found a place called the Whiskey barn where they pour flights of whiskey..maybe that's why I haven't been around....found something called "Fireweed"  see link...

https://www.glacierdistilling.com/b...fireweed-whiskeys-among-the-best-in-the-world

Anyways, Glacier was amazing and if I learn how to post a pic I will.  Then closing my dad's summer place up, and of course fantasy football season and time at Lake Superior and there goes the last 7 weeks!

Yikes!  I have to start March dining reservations in less than a week!  I have to get into the Disney groove!  I'm sure the groupies thread can help me out...

Oh, and I almost had to run for more "Fireweed" when I got to the part about California Grill turning into a buffet -- thank goodness that was cleared up quickly or I wouldn't have finished catching up!

Anyways, Welcome to the weekend all -- well one day early.....


----------



## jimmytammy

Ron
Thanks for sharing the video!  Never heard that song before but it speaks to me.  So many times I hear a song and it just is that a song, but then you hear the same song in a moment in life and it touches you in a different way.  That happened yesterday when I heard the lyrics of a Jonny Diaz song, "Just Breathe" and I had to share it with Tammy.  She needed those lyrics at that moment.  Music can be taken so for granted, yet it can be so powerful at times


----------



## Dizny Dad

Musings:
 - Obviously prayers for Tammy's Mom.  Together we can be one; to share the joys of the Lodge, and the fears with which we are challenged.
 - I must always remind myself when in prayer; "but by Your will", because I know all prayers are answered, but in His way.
 - And so many need our prayers and help due to horrendous storms and terrifying earthquakes.  And we hear of those devastated by loss and death, yet of those saved from the tumult.
 - DiznyDi and I, as do so many, have a dear friend that was in the path of one of those challenges.  In the face of no electricity and services, we somehow received last night a wonderful answer by E-Mail that she is well and family is OK.  We
          have no idea how it was sent, and can't return our praises at this time.  But we thank Him for this small gift.
 - I just don't know how long it will take for my brain to quickly connect _"BRV"_ with The Lodge . . . . . I'm still feeling violated: not by new offerings and members, but just by the name change.
 - DiznyDi is on a count down for a 3 day training session in Georgia in 12 days, after which she and DD will spend a week in The World @ AKL.  For those that may not know, DiznyDi is a team member with Holly Pike of YouCanDigitize.com
           and digitizes designs for the website.  Next time you run into her in The World, check out the purse she is carrying.
 - OK, I'm done.  To those that continued reading after the first line, Thanks.  To those that are not reading this, well, you were lucky today . . . .


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> - I just don't know how long it will take for my brain to quickly connect _"BRV"_ with The Lodge . . . . . I'm still feeling violated: not by new offerings and members, but just by the name change.



We all still technically own at VWL though DDad - don't forget that!  If they want to do a "DBA" good for them but I shall mostly reference the_ proper _name.  Kind of like my mother often called for Kathryn instead of Kathy and no, it wasn't because I was in trouble.    (well, maybe _sometimes_ but not always!  )


----------



## Granny

*Ron*...great to see you back here, and enjoy your March trip planning.  

*Jimmy*...I know what you mean about connecting songs with moments in time.   Very powerful and its funny how it can trigger emotions even decades later.  Prayers continue to go up for Tammy's mother and her family.  

*DDad*...you're sounding a little philosophical this morning, and we appreciate you sharing your thoughts.   Don't worry about the BRV designation.  On our next trip I'll probably spend a day at MGM and then head to Downtown Disney for a bite to eat!  

*Kathryn*...while we don't do very well with name changes here, that's a lovely one.  But we'll keep it reserved for your mother to use!


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> We all still technically own at VWL though DDad - don't forget that!  If they want to do a "DBA" good for them but I shall mostly reference the_ proper _name.  Kind of like my mother often called for Kathryn instead of Kathy and no, it wasn't because I was in trouble.    (well, maybe _sometimes_ but not always!  )



   My father always called me Julie Ann (that's my full name) trouble or not.  I always hated it!      Hence the dropping of Ann.    

And it will forever be VWL to me!      I'm stubborn that way.


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover said:


> And it will forever be VWL to me!  I'm stubborn that way.


 Me too, I refuse to budge on it!!


----------



## jimmytammy

With a few days to go, not sure we are going to be leaving town.  Tammys mom, though showing a few little signs of improvement, still a long ways to go.  We can cancel the 1st 2 days we had tacked on early in the trip as they aren't affecting our DVC pts., but the remainder of the trip is at BLT.  I feel we can get DVC to help us out and put pts back in system if need be, even the day before.  Obviously, my DMIL is most important thing at hand, and the trips will come later, but keeping positive thoughts that all will go well, if we go on trip, it means she is better and back home.


----------



## twinklebug

Jimmy, Sending prayers and love for Tammy's mom. 
Family always comes before anything, from past experience I've seen that Disney fully appreciates this too.


----------



## jimmytammy

Cindy
I couldn't agree more!
God, family, work then extra curricular stuff(WDW )


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> With a few days to go, not sure we are going to be leaving town.  Tammys mom, though showing a few little signs of improvement, still a long ways to go.  We can cancel the 1st 2 days we had tacked on early in the trip as they aren't affecting our DVC pts., but the remainder of the trip is at BLT.  I feel we can get DVC to help us out and put pts back in system if need be, even the day before.  Obviously, my DMIL is most important thing at hand, and the trips will come later, but keeping positive thoughts that all will go well, if we go on trip, it means she is better and back home.



Hope Tammy's mother continues to improve!


----------



## Nikki G

We will send our thoughts and prayers out to your mother-in-law, Jimmy.

On a completely separate note, I'm hoping that some of you have had experience with Disney around Christmas and can give me some guidance. We are staying at Saratoga Springs from Dec 21-24 en route further south. Basic plan is Disney Springs and resort hopping. However, we are considering MVMCP on December 22. I'm just wondering if we are completely off our rockers for considering going to the final Christmas party of the year. We really want the special experience and ambiance of the party, I'm just worried about excessive crowds. Have any of you done the late season parties? Are we crazy? Plan B would be to go to one of the first parties of the season when we take a longer trip November 2018. I just don't want to have to wait that long!

If we don't do the party, any other suggestions for neat things to do outside the parks during the visit?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Nikki G said:


> We will send our thoughts and prayers out to your mother-in-law, Jimmy.
> 
> On a completely separate note, I'm hoping that some of you have had experience with Disney around Christmas and can give me some guidance. We are staying at Saratoga Springs from Dec 21-24 en route further south. Basic plan is Disney Springs and resort hopping. However, we are considering MVMCP on December 22. I'm just wondering if we are completely off our rockers for considering going to the final Christmas party of the year. We really want the special experience and ambiance of the party, I'm just worried about excessive crowds. Have any of you done the late season parties? Are we crazy? Plan B would be to go to one of the first parties of the season when we take a longer trip November 2018. I just don't want to have to wait that long!
> 
> If we don't do the party, any other suggestions for neat things to do outside the parks during the visit?



We haven't quite hit the Christmas but was close last year.  I think we departed on the 21st or so.  The thing about the parties is that they have a limit on tickets sold and we have been to more than one sold out special party at MK.  They are doable and I wouldn't hesitate to go.


----------



## jimmytammy

I agree with KAT, the party is limited in folks there so its a great way to enjoy the park but with less people.  I say plan to do it and I like the idea of checking out the resorts too.  Be sure to see WL and VWL, as IMO, its the best on property that time of year.

Twinkle, Kat and Nikki, thanks for the prayers, they go the distance in getting her back to where she needs to be


----------



## DiznyDi

Nikki G said:


> We will send our thoughts and prayers out to your mother-in-law, Jimmy.
> 
> On a completely separate note, I'm hoping that some of you have had experience with Disney around Christmas and can give me some guidance. We are staying at Saratoga Springs from Dec 21-24 en route further south. Basic plan is Disney Springs and resort hopping. However, we are considering MVMCP on December 22. I'm just wondering if we are completely off our rockers for considering going to the final Christmas party of the year. We really want the special experience and ambiance of the party, I'm just worried about excessive crowds. Have any of you done the late season parties? Are we crazy? Plan B would be to go to one of the first parties of the season when we take a longer trip November 2018. I just don't want to have to wait that long!
> 
> If we don't do the party, any other suggestions for neat things to do outside the parks during the visit?



DDad and I go to the World every December.  I personally would not go to the last party and would rather go to the earlier one next year.  But that's just me.  However, a party ticket will get you into the park at 4PM and could be a nice day.

Here's some things we like to do:
-Take a sleigh ride over at Fort Wilderness
-Ride the monorail loop and get off at each of the resorts to enjoy the decorations, have a cocktail or get a bite to eat.  Do some shopping.  Enjoy the immensity of the Grand Floridian lobby while listening to the piano and/or brass choir.  End at the Contemporary and go to the Top of the World Lounge for the fireworks.  Maybe even meet up with a Groupie or 2 
-Wilderness Lodge will have evening entertainment in the lobby: choirs, bell choirs Sweet Adeline's one year.  I believe the other resorts do as well. This always puts me in the Christmas spirit.  Eat some gingerbread.

After I have my coffee, I'm sure I can think of some more.


----------



## Nikki G

Thanks for all the advice. I'm just so conflicted. We are thinking of doing it as the kids' Christmas surprise this year (we are shifting to experiences vs. toys for our gifting). We will likely only do the party once, and without having the added expense of park tickets during this trip, it kind of makes sense. I keep reading that for the most part the crowds are less than a typical day at the park and it's easier to get onto the rides. We don't really have an interest in the character meet n greets, mainly just the atmosphere, the parade, shows, fireworks, and rides. And to simply just be able to spend a few hours in the Magic Kingdom enjoying ourselves. But if the crowds are crazy, that eliminate some of the enjoyment. We'll see how long I waffle back and forth on the issue!


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> DDad and I go to the World every December.  I personally would not go to the last party and would rather go to the earlier one next year.  But that's just me.  However, a party ticket will get you into the park at 4PM and could be a nice day.
> 
> Here's some things we like to do:
> -Take a sleigh ride over at Fort Wilderness
> -Ride the monorail loop and get off at each of the resorts to enjoy the decorations, have a cocktail or get a bite to eat.  Do some shopping.  Enjoy the immensity of the Grand Floridian lobby while listening to the piano and/or brass choir.  End at the Contemporary and go to the Top of the World Lounge for the fireworks.  Maybe even meet up with a Groupie or 2
> -Wilderness Lodge will have evening entertainment in the lobby: choirs, bell choirs Sweet Adeline's one year.  I believe the other resorts do as well. This always puts me in the Christmas spirit.  Eat some gingerbread.
> 
> After I have my coffee, I'm sure I can think of some more.



All great suggestions.  I'll add one more which is always a must do for us & easy to work in if you're doing the monorail resort decorations crawl.  Visit GF in the evening & be sure to catch one of the GF's orchestra's performances.  During the holiday season they play Christmas music.  It's fabulous.  

Jimmy - continuted prayers for Stella.  I'm sorry you might have to cancel your trip, but as you said nothing is more important than family.


----------



## Granny

Nikki G said:


> I keep reading that for the most part the crowds are less than a typical day at the park and it's easier to get onto the rides. We don't really have an interest in the character meet n greets, mainly just the atmosphere, the parade, shows, fireworks, and rides. And to simply just be able to spend a few hours in the Magic Kingdom enjoying ourselves. But if the crowds are crazy, that eliminate some of the enjoyment. We'll see how long I waffle back and forth on the issue!



*Nikki.*..I'd say go for it.  Since you won't be in the parks otherwise for this trip, it makes sense to enjoy the MVMCP  this year.  And the park crowds during regular hours are crushing at that time of year, so going to an event like that with a cap on ticket sales makes sense to me.  I haven't attended a MVMCP event, but we have been at WDW during Christmas week a couple of times.  If I were doing a trip to WDW at this time of year with no park admissions, I'd definitely go for it!

As for other things to do, Kathy, Jimmy, Di and Julie have given you some great tips.   Personally, I enjoy the WL lobby where they switch over to Christmas music.  Sitting there with that huge tree, the fireplace and all the decorations is the perfect Christmas setting for us.  And on Christmas Eve, Santa makes an appearance to let you takes some pictures with him!

I don't know how old your children are, but I am mostly in the camp of doing things sooner rather than later.  You just never know what unexpected things life can throw at you.  Enjoy your trip planning.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Nikki G said:


> Thanks for all the advice. I'm just so conflicted. We are thinking of doing it as the kids' Christmas surprise this year (we are shifting to experiences vs. toys for our gifting). We will likely only do the party once, and without having the added expense of park tickets during this trip, it kind of makes sense. I keep reading that for the most part the crowds are less than a typical day at the park and it's easier to get onto the rides. We don't really have an interest in the character meet n greets, mainly just the atmosphere, the parade, shows, fireworks, and rides. And to simply just be able to spend a few hours in the Magic Kingdom enjoying ourselves. But if the crowds are crazy, that eliminate some of the enjoyment. We'll see how long I waffle back and forth on the issue!



Keep in mind the wait for the parade will kill some time if you want a good spot.  The only Character meet worthwhile is the seven dwarves IMHO (but only if your within first twenty in line).  It's more crowded than you think in my experience.


----------



## horselover

rkstocke5609 said:


> Keep in mind the wait for the parade will kill some time if you want a good spot.  The only Character meet worthwhile is the seven dwarves IMHO (but only if your within first twenty in line).  It's more crowded than you think in my experience.



Are the dwarves at the Christmas party too?  I thought they only appeared at MNSSHP.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Are the dwarves at the Christmas party too?  I thought they only appeared at MNSSHP.



Christmas too!  With their matching scarves.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Nikki G said:


> Thanks for all the advice. I'm just so conflicted. We are thinking of doing it as the kids' Christmas surprise this year (we are shifting to experiences vs. toys for our gifting). We will likely only do the party once, and without having the added expense of park tickets during this trip, it kind of makes sense. I keep reading that for the most part the crowds are less than a typical day at the park and it's easier to get onto the rides. We don't really have an interest in the character meet n greets, mainly just the atmosphere, the parade, shows, fireworks, and rides. And to simply just be able to spend a few hours in the Magic Kingdom enjoying ourselves. But if the crowds are crazy, that eliminate some of the enjoyment. We'll see how long I waffle back and forth on the issue!



I have family that really likes to do the parties so have done them all thru out the seasons.    As I mentioned above the parties themselves are capped at a certain number of tickets and any can sell out so don't let that deter you.  A party in November can be just the same as a party in late Dec ( I didn't mention that we did the party late last Dec and it really felt no different to me).   Personally I'd lean towards do this trip vs next November because I'm assuming you'll have park tickets next year?  What bugs me the most is that these parties are now more or less the price of a single day ticket.  So it's also more economical to just have another day on your regular tickets next year vs adding a party ticket to the cost or a regular ticket.  So spending that money this year gets you in to the parks and doesn't double up on costs.   You can enter between 4 and 7 and should be able to book FPs on the party ticket to use for that time too. 

For parades it's pretty easy but to get a front row spot in Frontierland for the second parade close to the Turkey leg cart just 30 minutes or less before it starts.  For the first parade walk up to the front of the park.  Most people have moved into the park by that time so it's actually a little less crazy up near the entrance. 

Warning - it will seem crazy at the 4pm arrival and for any of the parties you'll wonder what you got yourself into it will slowly clear out to manageable levels.  That's where a couple of FPs for the 4 to 7 time are helpful.


----------



## Nikki G

rkstocke5609 said:


> Keep in mind the wait for the parade will kill some time if you want a good spot.  The only Character meet worthwhile is the seven dwarves IMHO (but only if your within first twenty in line).  It's more crowded than you think in my experience.



We typically like to watch the parades in Frontierland and then hit some rides while everyone else watches the rest of the parade. I imagine we'd probably do that again, even though it would mean missing the Main Street atmosphere. That might have to be my compromise!


----------



## Nikki G

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Warning - it will seem crazy at the 4pm arrival and for any of the parties you'll wonder what you got yourself into it will slowly clear out to manageable levels. That's where a couple of FPs for the 4 to 7 time are helpful.



We were actually thinking of doing a "Christmas Dinner" at Liberty Tree Tavern at 4pm (made the reservation already in case we decide to do the party). We like the idea of a special Christmas meal before we party, and it's such a nice traditional meal. And that allows us to avoid the initial insanity. Then do a FP (2 if we can squeeze them) before the FP window closes. I know most people advise against a long sit down meal during hard ticket events, but we are looking at it as adding to the overall experience.

And the lack of the park tickets for this trip is another large reason we are thinking of doing it now. Don't know that I want to pay that much extra on top of the regular park tickets when we go in November 2018. It would get us into a park to at least be able to enjoy it for several hours, with special atmosphere and events on top of that. I think I've almost convinced myself!



Granny said:


> I don't know how old your children are, but I am mostly in the camp of doing things sooner rather than later. You just never know what unexpected things life can throw at you. Enjoy your trip planning.



My kids are 8 and 5. My daughter is on the cusp of no longer believing in Christmas magic, which just breaks my heart. It's another reason I'm leaning towards doing it this year. She wants very badly to believe, I think that's what has saved us so far!

And I finally figured out how to quote multiple responses at once! You'd think I was completely technologically inept with how hard a time I've had figuring out stuff on this site.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Nikki G said:


> We were actually thinking of doing a "Christmas Dinner" at Liberty Tree Tavern at 4pm (made the reservation already in case we decide to do the party). We like the idea of a special Christmas meal before we party, and it's such a nice traditional meal. And that allows us to avoid the initial insanity. Then do a FP (2 if we can squeeze them) before the FP window closes. I know most people advise against a long sit down meal during hard ticket events, but we are looking at it as adding to the overall experience.
> 
> And the lack of the park tickets for this trip is another large reason we are thinking of doing it now. Don't know that I want to pay that much extra on top of the regular park tickets when we go in November 2018. It would get us into a park to at least be able to enjoy it for several hours, with special atmosphere and events on top of that. I think I've almost convinced myself!
> 
> 
> 
> My kids are 8 and 5. My daughter is on the cusp of no longer believing in Christmas magic, which just breaks my heart. It's another reason I'm leaning towards doing it this year. She wants very badly to believe, I think that's what has saved us so far!
> 
> And I finally figured out how to quote multiple responses at once! You'd think I was completely technologically inept with how hard a time I've had figuring out stuff on this site.


I still haven't figured that out...


----------



## twinklebug

Excellent tips Kathy! I've never done the holiday party before but it's on my list of possibilities for this year.


----------



## Granny

Nikki G said:


> We were actually thinking of doing a "Christmas Dinner" at Liberty Tree Tavern at 4pm (made the reservation already in case we decide to do the party). We like the idea of a special Christmas meal before we party, and it's such a nice traditional meal. And that allows us to avoid the initial insanity. Then do a FP (2 if we can squeeze them) before the FP window closes. I know most people advise against a long sit down meal during hard ticket events, but we are looking at it as adding to the overall experience.



We have done our Christmas day dinner twice at Liberty Tree Tavern.  It is a good traditional meal in such a great setting for Christmas.  They serve family style so it comes out pretty quickly.  If we ever went at Christmas again, we'd happily have our meal at LTT once again.  



> My kids are 8 and 5. My daughter is on the cusp of no longer believing in Christmas magic, which just breaks my heart. It's another reason I'm leaning towards doing it this year. She wants very badly to believe, I think that's what has saved us so far!



Based on this, I think you should talk yourself into it!  5 is such a great, magical age.  And even your 8 year old will all too soon be a tweenager with all the angst that that brings.  Your rationale about doing this during a non-park trip makes perfect sense to me.  Good luck!


----------



## rkstocke5609

Avatar explanation -- finally thought through a way to use the same avatar here I use in other spots (had to pull up the picture on my iPad, then snap a shot with my iPhone & problem solved).  As to the choice, I couldn't help but chuckle the first time I saw this picture.....


----------



## BWV Dreamin

jimmytammy said:


> Cindy
> I couldn't agree more!
> God, family, work then extra curricular stuff(WDW )



Prayers being said. There is nothing more magical than having a supportive family. God will guide you, he already knows the answer.


----------



## Granny

rkstocke5609 said:


> Avatar explanation -- finally thought through a way to use the same avatar here I use in other spots (had to pull up the picture on my iPad, then snap a shot with my iPhone & problem solved).  As to the choice, I couldn't help but chuckle the first time I saw this picture.....



Geez...Stitch with the power of Thor?  Doesn't sound like a good combination for anyone in his vicinity!


----------



## rkstocke5609

OK Groupies, putting out a call for dining suggestions.  Keep in mind I haven't been to WDW for two years, so are there any new "don't miss" spots?  Obviously I will try Geyser Pointe, but does anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## rkstocke5609

Granny said:


> Geez...Stitch with the power of Thor?  Doesn't sound like a good combination for anyone in his vicinity!


Yeah, I know, but it makes me laugh...


----------



## sleepydog25

rkstocke5609 said:


> OK Groupies, putting out a call for dining suggestions.  Keep in mind I haven't been to WDW for two years, so are there any new "don't miss" spots?  Obviously I will try Geyser Pointe, but does anyone have any other suggestions?


Chances are you'll get a variety of responses, and to some those choices won't be good at all. Still, it's a fun endeavor, so here are mine! 

*Sanaa* - Our favorite TS. We do lunch there and arrive shortly before opening to get seated quickly. The bread service is one of the best dishes on property and serves as a full meal for us (along with a small bowl of soup or salad). It's also one of the better bargains at Disney.

*Artist Point* - It's a sentimental favorite of ours and where we almost always end our trips as the last meal. The ambiance, the food, the service, and the wine list are topnotch.

*Tutto Gusto Wine Cellar* - You can't make an ADR here, but we usually show up early for lunch and attempt to get seated at one of their low couches in the cozy "living room" area of the restaurant. They have their own menu (lovely choices of charcuterie, cheeses, antipastos); however, you can order some dishes from Tutto Italia next door. Great place to relax, enjoy some tasty food, and sample some Italian wines.

*Il Mulino* - One of our go to places for Italian in a lovely setting. One of our favorite things about them is the ability to get a small plate of nearly any pasta. Saves money and waste. Very good wine list.

*Kimonos* - If you like sushi.

*The Boathouse* - Nicely themed and good food. I especially like the beef carpaccio.  It's an appetizer, but not being a big eater, it's plenty for a nice lunch.

*BiCE* - Off campus and requires a 15-minute drive to the Portofino at the Dark Side, but it's a superb Italian ristorante. Mouth-watering food, an extensive wine list, excellent service, and a spacious, yet beautiful, dining room makes this one of our favorite places to eat. Their ossobuco is one of the best I've had anywhere, and I've sampled numerous over the years and across the States.

As others chime in, have fun on your culinary journey!


----------



## horselover

rkstocke5609 said:


> OK Groupies, putting out a call for dining suggestions.  Keep in mind I haven't been to WDW for two years, so are there any new "don't miss" spots?  Obviously I will try Geyser Pointe, but does anyone have any other suggestions?





sleepydog25 said:


> Chances are you'll get a variety of responses, and to some those choices won't be good at all. Still, it's a fun endeavor, so here are mine!
> 
> *Sanaa* - Our favorite TS. We do lunch there and arrive shortly before opening to get seated quickly. The bread service is one of the best dishes on property and serves as a full meal for us (along with a small bowl of soup or salad). It's also one of the better bargains at Disney.
> 
> *Artist Point* - It's a sentimental favorite of ours and where we almost always end our trips as the last meal. The ambiance, the food, the service, and the wine list are topnotch.
> 
> *Tutto Gusto Wine Cellar* - You can't make an ADR here, but we usually show up early for lunch and attempt to get seated at one of their low couches in the cozy "living room" area of the restaurant. They have their own menu (lovely choices of charcuterie, cheeses, antipastos); however, you can order some dishes from Tutto Italia next door. Great place to relax, enjoy some tasty food, and sample some Italian wines.
> 
> *Il Mulino* - One of our go to places for Italian in a lovely setting. One of our favorite things about them is the ability to get a small plate of nearly any pasta. Saves money and waste. Very good wine list.
> 
> *Kimonos* - If you like sushi.
> 
> *The Boathouse* - Nicely themed and good food. I especially like the beef carpaccio.  It's an appetizer, but not being a big eater, it's plenty for a nice lunch.
> 
> *BiCE* - Off campus and requires a 15-minute drive to the Portofino at the Dark Side, but it's a superb Italian ristorante. Mouth-watering food, an extensive wine list, excellent service, and a spacious, yet beautiful, dining room makes this one of our favorite places to eat. Their ossobuco is one of the best I've had anywhere, and I've sampled numerous over the years and across the States.
> 
> As others chime in, have fun on your culinary journey!



Agree with Sanaa, Tutto, Il Mulino, & The Boathouse.  Haven't been to the others.   I never make an ADR for Il Mulino.  There are always seats available at the bar & you can get the full menu.    Boathouse I've not eaten in the dining room just outside at the bar.  Gorgeous setting.  First come, first served.  Highly recommend the filet mignon sliders.

I will add Homecomin' to the list.  My new favorite & now a must do.  I love Via Napoli for pizza.


----------



## Granny

rkstocke5609 said:


> OK Groupies, putting out a call for dining suggestions.  Keep in mind I haven't been to WDW for two years, so are there any new "don't miss" spots?  Obviously I will try Geyser Pointe, but does anyone have any other suggestions?



You will absolutely not recognize Disney Springs if you haven't been in two years.  Lots of dining options, new and old.  For casual counter service dining we like D-Luxe Burger or Blaze with its fast-fired pizza.   You will want to look up the new DS restaurants and check out their menus for many good eating options.  Enjoy!


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> You will absolutely not recognize Disney Springs if you haven't been in two years.  Lots of dining options, new and old.  For casual counter service dining we like D-Luxe Burger or Blaze with its fast-fired pizza.   You will want to look up the new DS restaurants and check out their menus for many good eating options.  Enjoy!



And D-Luxe Burger is part of the new mobile food ordering program now too which is good because there is always a line.   Here's the link if you need more info on that  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/mobile-food-orders/


----------



## jimmytammy

I agree with Sleepy, Sanaa is a must do for us now.  Another new fave for us at DS is Morimoto Asia, really enjoy the ribs there(and I usually don't order ribs elsewhere)
The Wave for breakfast or lunch is another place we really like now.


----------



## jimmytammy

Well things are looking up.  Tammy's mom is out of ICU.  They are thinking the infection is coming from an abcessed tooth.  We are thinking how can that be. She would have felt something.  But we have been told by a family friend who works in the dental field, though its not common, there are occasions when people get the symptoms but not the pain.  She had the symptoms, swelling tongue, swelling throat both which landed her in the ER, twice.  But we are moving forward and thats some good news to share.  Prayers are lifting her up!


----------



## rkstocke5609

jimmytammy said:


> Well things are looking up.  Tammy's mom is out of ICU.  They are thinking the infection is coming from an abcessed tooth.  We are thinking how can that be. She would have felt something.  But we have been told by a family friend who works in the dental field, though its not common, there are occasions when people get the symptoms but not the pain.  She had the symptoms, swelling tongue, swelling throat both which landed her in the ER, twice.  But we are moving forward and thats some good news to share.  Prayers are lifting her up!


Yeah!  Very good news!


----------



## bobbiwoz

We enjoy eating at the Wave,mthen heading up to The Top of the World to see the fireworks.  We often have been to a Disboards meet up there!


----------



## Granny

*Jimmy*...prayers of gratitude and continued improvement going up!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> I agree with Sleepy, Sanna is a must do for us now.  Another new fave for us at DS is Morimoto Asia, really enjoy the ribs there(and I usually don't order ribs elsewhere)


Good news on your MIL. Continued well wishes for her from us!  

Yes! I forgot about Morimoto Asia. I would definitely recommend it. The ribs are good, and there's a dish called buri bop that is among my favorites of any in the World.


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Well things are looking up.  Tammy's mom is out of ICU.  They are thinking the infection is coming from an abcessed tooth.  We are thinking how can that be. She would have felt something.  But we have been told by a family friend who works in the dental field, though its not common, there are occasions when people get the symptoms but not the pain.  She had the symptoms, swelling tongue, swelling throat both which landed her in the ER, twice.  But we are moving forward and thats some good news to share.  Prayers are lifting her up!



So happy to hear that Jimmy! Will keep the prayers going.

You've all convinced me to try Morimoto.  Actually I tried to get an ADR for our NYE trip but nothing came up.  I wonder if perhaps Jan. wasn't loaded in the system.  I need to look again.


----------



## rkstocke5609

horselover said:


> Agree with Sanaa, Tutto, Il Mulino, & The Boathouse.  Haven't been to the others.   I never make an ADR for Il Mulino.  There are always seats available at the bar & you can get the full menu.    Boathouse I've not eaten in the dining room just outside at the bar.  Gorgeous setting.  First come, first served.  Highly recommend the filet mignon sliders.
> 
> I will add Homecomin' to the list.  My new favorite & now a must do.  I love Via Napoli for pizza.



So, what is "Homecomin'" and where is it?  I'm guessing it's off property?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rkstocke5609 said:


> So, what is "Homecomin'" and where is it?  I'm guessing it's off property?



It's one of the new restaurants at Disney Springs.


----------



## rkstocke5609

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It's one of the new restaurants at Disney Springs.


I've been looking for it and it doesn't show up in the MDE reservations options...must be QS?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rkstocke5609 said:


> I've been looking for it and it doesn't show up in the MDE reservations options...must be QS?



https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/disney-springs/chef-art-smiths-homecomin/


----------



## rkstocke5609

Oh, wait...Chef Art Smith's Homecomin'....I got it...holy smokes, I need to lose 5 lbs before I go to this place based on the menu..sure looks tasty though...


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Jimmy* - Glad to hear of your DML's good news; there is always comfort in knowing what is going on so decisions can be made in the right direction.

Thanks all for the conversation about Chef Art Smith's Homecomin' Restaurant.  I visited the website, read the menu, and for the life of me I just could not figure out the "HFK" designation on a number of the sauces and presentation descriptions.  I looked all around the site, trying to find some indication of how "Homecomin" fit into the acronym.  It's probably there, but the longer I look for anything, the more of a mental block I can get when searching for something (DiznyDi would call it my Pantry Deficiency).  I had to Google it, of course.  Yeah, OK, it works, but it just didn't instantly click for me when first confronted with it.  It also has to do with what *Granny* was insinuating about visiting MGM and eating at Downtown Disney.  It's a good thing I have DiznyDi to lead me around . . . .


----------



## horselover

rkstocke5609 said:


> Oh, wait...Chef Art Smith's Homecomin'....I got it...holy smokes, I need to lose 5 lbs before I go to this place based on the menu..sure looks tasty though...



You can absolutely share meals here & I'd recommend it unless you have a very big appetite.  The portions are very large.  The fried chicken & donuts.   Oh my.    If you liked deviled eggs theirs might just be the best I've ever had.

I was able to get us an ADR for Morimoto's in Jan.    Looking forward to trying it then if I don't make it in there sooner.  Two trips before then.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Thanks all for the dining suggestions!  Based on the recommendations it seems that Disney Springs has usurped Epcot in the dining arena.  Now, since I like Splitsville & Bongo's I am going to be logging some quality time there I suspect...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Eeekkkkk!  2 days and I'll be on a plane heading to Food and Wine.  Soooooooo much to do and so little time!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Eeekkkkk!  2 days and I'll be on a plane heading to Food and Wine.  Soooooooo much to do and so little time!!!



Sounds wonderful!  Well at least the "so little time!"


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> Thanks all for the conversation about Chef Art Smith's Homecomin' Restaurant.  I visited the website, read the menu, and for the life of me I just could not figure out the "HFK" designation on a number of the sauces and presentation descriptions.  I looked all around the site, trying to find some indication of how "Homecomin" fit into the acronym.  It's probably there, but the longer I look for anything, the more of a mental block I can get when searching for something (DiznyDi would call it my Pantry Deficiency).  I had to Google it, of course.



I agree that HFK wasn't an obvious acronym.  I did that Googly thingy too and found what you did, that it stands for "Homecoming Florida Kitchen" which I guess is *part* of the formal name or tagline of the restaurant???

Apparently the full name and tagline of the restaurant is "Chef Art Smith's Homecoming: Florida Kitchen. Southern Shine".    I can tell you from a branding perspective, it's not good when your brand has several different names and spellings.   The final "g" in "Homecoming" seems to come and go.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bobbiwoz said:


> Sounds wonderful!  Well at least the "so little time!"



  Thanks Bobbi!


----------



## PoohBuddy

Did the VWL get a remodel before they started work on the CCV portion of the lodge?  If so, are there any new pictures of the 2 bedroom villas?  We are considering buying  DVC at VWL and wanted to see what the rooms looked like.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## sleepydog25

PoohBuddy said:


> Did the VWL get a remodel before they started work on the CCV portion of the lodge?  If so, are there any new pictures of the 2 bedroom villas?  We are considering buying  DVC at VWL and wanted to see what the rooms looked like.  Thanks for the help.


VWL was remodeled 3+ years ago, and it was basically just a lightening of the interior, an update to stainless steel in the kitchen, new Pergo wood flooring, and a move to more ubiquitous and bland furniture and furnishings. I, for one, preferred the old look; then again, I'm often called a stick in the mud.   We were in a 1BR back in May, and these photos will at least give you an idea of the makeover since we had max Moosie dust and got one of the highly coveted, large, near-the-elevator, corner units with vaulted ceiling in the bedroom. Loved it! 
















I think *Luv* took more, but I don't have those.  It was a lovely room, and the pics should at least give you an idea of what to expect.


----------



## PoohBuddy

Thank you for the info.  I don't see and pictures though.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

PoohBuddy said:


> Thank you for the info.  I don't see and pictures though.



Not certain why you're unable to see the pictures that Sleepy posted but here's a link to more on Allears.net

http://allears.net/acc/g_wlv.htm


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Eeekkkkk!  2 days and I'll be on a plane heading to Food and Wine.  Soooooooo much to do and so little time!!!



Have a great trip Kathy!  Let us (me!) know what you try at the festival that you like.   



sleepydog25 said:


> VWL was remodeled 3+ years ago, and it was basically just a lightening of the interior, an update to stainless steel in the kitchen, new Pergo wood flooring, and a move to more ubiquitous and bland furniture and furnishings. I, for one, preferred the old look; then again, I'm often called a stick in the mud.   We were in a 1BR back in May, and these photos will at least give you an idea of the makeover since we had max Moosie dust and got one of the highly coveted, large, near-the-elevator, corner units with vaulted ceiling in the bedroom. Loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think *Luv* took more, but I don't have those.  It was a lovely room, and the pics should at least give you an idea of what to expect.



I love those corner rooms.   Rare to get them but nice when you do.


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> I, for one, preferred the old look; then again, I'm often called a stick in the mud


Me too, another stick in the mud here.  I liked the dark, woodsy colors.  It was great for sleeping in and it just felt more like a cabin.


----------



## DiznyDi

Another stick in the mud here too.  I miss the old green spatterware dishes and the various leaves that were stenciled around the room.  Ahh just days gone by....

Sleepy - we've had that room only once for our mothers/daughters trip.  Poor DDad didn't even get to enjoy it.  Love that room!

Have a great trip Kathy!

Good news about your MIL, JT!  An accessed tooth - who would have thought?!  Continued prayers for a full recovery.


----------



## horselover

I miss the flatware & darker colors too.


----------



## sleepydog25

DiznyDi said:


> Another stick in the mud here too.  I miss the old green spatterware dishes and the various leaves that were stenciled around the room.  Ahh just days gone by....
> 
> Sleepy - we've had that room only once for our mothers/daughters trip.  Poor DDad didn't even get to enjoy it.  Love that room!
> 
> Have a great trip Kathy!
> 
> Good news about your MIL, JT!  An accessed tooth - who would have thought?!  Continued prayers for a full recovery.


Who knew there were so many Sticks in the Mud?  Perhaps a secondary thread called "I Don't Wanna Change: SIMs Unite!" would be appropriate? 

I've had a corner room twice. The first was over a decade ago, and it was a 2BR on the lakeside. So much room!  Of course, the second was the 1BR in May, and though it was on the bus stop side of VWL, the views were quite lovely. It was pretty much all trees and VWL building itself, but that's not a bad thing. I'd love to have either one again in a heartbeat!


----------



## jimmytammy

We had that 2 bed on the corner facing the pool once on the 2nd floor.  Loved it!!  One of my all time favorite stays that stands out in memory was that time.  Would love to get that room again someday!!

Sadly we had to make the decision to cancel our upcoming Oct trip.  Though my MIL is out of ICU, it will be a long process of recovery to get her back to where she needs to be and Tammy being her only caregiver, well, it is what it is.  Main thing is, she is getting better, and thats what matters.  WDW will still be there if we are here.  All the more reason to start counting days till Dec trip!  DVC was very gracious in helping us get pts. back in system and as a courtesy didn't place them in holding acct. under circumstances


----------



## DiznyDi

JT: Glad to hear you MIL is doing better!  Also kudos to DVC for pitching in and helping out!
Kate and I will miss you and the fam, but another time!


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks Di, we will miss seeing you folks, but alas, another time


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Sadly we had to make the decision to cancel our upcoming Oct trip.  Though my MIL is out of ICU, it will be a long process of recovery to get her back to where she needs to be and Tammy being her only caregiver, well, it is what it is.  Main thing is, she is getting better, and thats what matters.  WDW will still be there if we are here.  All the more reason to start counting days till Dec trip!  DVC was very gracious in helping us get pts. back in system and as a courtesy didn't place them in holding acct. under circumstances



Very happy to hear MIL is doing better, but sorry you had to cancel your trip.  But as you said Disney isn't going anywhere & family is the most important thing.  Happy to hear DVC was able to offer an exception on the holding rule too.   Continued prayers for MIL & hugs for you & Tammy.


----------



## twokats

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Happy Birthday princesskat!!!  Hope it's a wonderful day Kati!





Granny said:


> *   Happy Birthday Kati !!! *





horselover said:


> Happy birthday Kati!





jimmytammy said:


> Happiest of Birthdays to a very sweet young lady, Kati!!!!





twinklebug said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATI!





sleepydog25 said:


> *Happy birthday, Kati! *





Dizny Dad said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATI!



Kati thanks you all for the birthday wishes.  I think she had a fantastic birthday.  On her birthday we were on the Disney Fantasy at Grand Cayman for a submarine ride promised to her by her Dad.  She had a blast.  We celebrated her birthday from Sept 14 - 27.  WDW, Disney Fantasy & ended with more WDW.  What more could a girl ask for!!!



jimmytammy said:


> I have a prayer request.  Tammy's Mom is in the hospital in the ICU.  She went to the ER Tues afternoon complaining of swelling and they fixed her up and dent her home.  Wed 130 am we get a call, her throat is sweeping, so back she goes.  It has progressed quickly from there, kidney failure, liver levels every low, BP very low, etc.  They have her sedated.  They have given her antibiotics for every infection known to the medical field.  If you feel so inclined please lift her and Tammy up to Him for healing



Jimmy, so sorry I was not here to lift her up, but I am so glad she is better.  My grandson Tyler had a mysterious infection/virus for the first two weeks of the school year.  He made it the first day and then the Friday of the second week.  All they could tell us was that it was viral and caused an infection at the top of his stomach.  So I know how crazy some things can be.  So glad she is better.  Tell Tammy I am thinking about her.  Being a caregiver is not for the timid, as I well know.


Since I have been MIA for Kati's birthday trip, welcome to all the newcomers and safe travels to all that are going to the world in the near future or are already there.  I noticed a lot of uprooted trees and some big limbs in trees that had fallen and small plants that looked tossed and mangled.  All in all it was cleaned up well, but the ME bus ride showed a lot of trees uprooted or leaning more than they would normally be.  Maria did not affect the cruise I was on, although she was hitting Puerto Rico when we were in Jamaica.  I will be waiting to see how my January cruise is affected since we are supposed to be going to Puerto Rico.


----------



## jimmytammy

Kathy
Thanks for the kind words.  I will let Tammy know


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> I have a prayer request.  Tammy's Mom is in the hospital in the ICU.  She went to the ER Tues afternoon complaining of swelling and they fixed her up and dent her home.  Wed 130 am we get a call, her throat is sweeping, so back she goes.  It has progressed quickly from there, kidney failure, liver levels every low, BP very low, etc.  They have her sedated.  They have given her antibiotics for every infection known to the medical field.  If you feel so inclined please lift her and Tammy up to Him for healing


Thoughts and prayers go out to Tammy's Mom.  I hope she turns around and makes a full recovery.


----------



## wildernessDad

Sorry that I've been away for so long.  I'm playing catchup on the threads.  Even though we moved to within 1.65 miles of the Partner's Statue as the crow flies, we have our December vacation at our beloved Lodge scheduled for Dec 3 - Dec 10.  Has anyone taken the reigns to schedule a meet-up?


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> we have our December vacation at our beloved Lodge scheduled for Dec 3 - Dec 10. Has anyone taken the reigns to schedule a meet-up?


I know there has been talks a while back but nothing set in stone yet.


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies,

Another prayer request....my brother was moved to hospice a week ago. Watching him suffer is unbearable. We lost our dad a year and a half ago, and we’re also very worried about our elderly mother.


----------



## sleepydog25

Caring thoughts and wishes for peace headed your way, *Corinne*.


----------



## horselover

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> Another prayer request....my brother was moved to hospice a week ago. Watching him suffer is unbearable. We lost our dad a year and a half ago, and we’re also very worried about our elderly mother.



Oh Corinne I'm so sorry to hear that.  Prayers for you & your family during this very difficult time.   

Heartbroken over what's happened in Las Vegas.  I don't even know what to say.  Those poor families.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I am sorry to read about your brother, Corrine.  Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## twinklebug

Corrine, sending love and prayers to your brother, mom and whole family. 



horselover said:


> Heartbroken over what's happened in Las Vegas.  I don't even know what to say.  Those poor families.



Same. You said all that needs to be said.  Love sent to Los Vegas and those recovering physically or emotionally from personal tragedy.

The world seems to be in spin cycle - we need it to stop if only to catch our breaths before the next event.


----------



## Granny

*Corinne*...I am saddened to hear your news about your brother.  Of course you have our prayers for him and your entire family.  God bless you all.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Prayers to everyone affected by the tragedy in Las Vegas.

And prayers to the family & friends of Tom Petty -- my all time favorite.


----------



## Starwind

wildernessDad said:


> Sorry that I've been away for so long.  I'm playing catchup on the threads.  Even though we moved to within 1.65 miles of the Partner's Statue as the crow flies, we have our December vacation at our beloved Lodge scheduled for Dec 3 - Dec 10.  Has anyone taken the reigns to schedule a meet-up?



Nobody has taken the reigns.

I would be willing to assist with doing so, but (1) I have never been to a meet up so don't think I should be organizing one alone; and (2) I live 2400 km away so see (1).

Anticipating that there would be a meetup (or maybe more than one) during our stay, I am bringing a good-size container of REAL CANADIAN MAPLE SYRUP with me to share.  Mickey waffles at RF have not been the same since the renovations, so I was thinking they needed some sprucing up with the real stuff 

We will be staying at Poly Nov 29 - Dec 1 (but can ALWAYS make a trip to WL!), then taking a DCL cruise, then at CCV Dec 9-12.   

wildernessDad, I vote for meetup shenanigans Dec 9 and/or 10, (and possibly other days, too, for maple syrup waffles.... I do not want to bring the containers home... must make room for souvenirs).

Anyone interested ?

SW


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> Sorry that I've been away for so long.  I'm playing catchup on the threads.  Even though we moved to within 1.65 miles of the Partner's Statue as the crow flies, we have our December vacation at our beloved Lodge scheduled for Dec 3 - Dec 10.  Has anyone taken the reigns to schedule a meet-up?





Starwind said:


> Nobody has taken the reigns.
> 
> I would be willing to assist with doing so, but (1) I have never been to a meet up so don't think I should be organizing one alone; and (2) I live 2400 km away so see (1).
> 
> Anticipating that there would be a meetup (or maybe more than one) during our stay, I am bringing a good-size container of REAL CANADIAN MAPLE SYRUP with me to share.  Mickey waffles at RF have not been the same since the renovations, so I was thinking they needed some sprucing up with the real stuff
> 
> We will be staying at Poly Nov 29 - Dec 1 (but can ALWAYS make a trip to WL!), then taking a DCL cruise, then at CCV Dec 9-12.
> 
> wildernessDad, I vote for meetup shenanigans Dec 9 and/or 10, (and possibly other days, too, for maple syrup waffles.... I do not want to bring the containers home... must make room for souvenirs).
> 
> Anyone interested ?
> 
> SW



I will get going on this after this week...my daughter is getting married on Saturday so not a lot of time to devote to WDW planning this week!  

Typically I use this post    VWL Groupies & Lovers Thread (Special Collectors Edition), updated 1 Aug 17 on Page 1 of this thread to contact people who will be at WDW...in this case in the first couple of weeks of December...to see what kind of overlap exists.  *So it is important to make sure that @sleepydog25 gets a "conversation" from everyone to let him know so he can update the vacation dates.

*
We typically handle this through private conversations so that those not going aren't a) bored  and b) jealous reading people talk about Groupie Meets. * 

*


----------



## Granny

rkstocke5609 said:


> And prayers to the family & friends of Tom Petty -- my all time favorite.



How weird was it that his death turned out to be fake news.  You've just got to love the level of news reporting these days.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Granny said:


> How weird was it that his death turned out to be fake news. You've just got to love the level of news reporting these days.



Yes, very strange.  Journalism is dead.  After 5 Jack's and 2 hours of youtubing videos (including Wilbury's stuff) I can only conclude that this loss is extreme and will be with me a long time.  I am now considering various concert shirts & hats for my March trip in honor of his immense contribution to American rock & roll.  His was the music of my life.  All that is left is tears and memories. (Thankfully, an archive of music & videos as well).  I actually decided to not take my eleven year old daughter to the 40th annniverary tour figuring she could appreciate the band more the next time around -- now nothing but regrets...

http://www.cnn.com/2017/10/03/entertainment/tom-petty-obit/index.html

Search :  tom petty and the heartbreakers walls (circus)


----------



## Granny

Ron...yes, after some back and forth "news" yesterday, Tom Petty's death is now confirmed.  He was a great artist, and 66 years is too young.


----------



## Strikan

Has Reunion Station opened yet?  Was just wondering what is actually in there.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Anniversary @sechem32 & @wfc4life!!!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday @stopher1!!!*


----------



## horselover

Jimmy - how's MIL doing?

Corinne - thinking of you & your family.   

I needed to do something to take my mind off all the bad currently happening right now so I customized my MB for my F&W trip.  Seems so trivial but I feel helpless at the moment & it's a temporary distraction.

Before & after.


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Anniversary @sechem32 & @wfc4life!!!*





KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Birthday @stopher1!!!*



What Kat said!


----------



## sleepydog25

wishes for *Stopher*!  And Happy Anniversary  to *sechem and wfc4life!!*


----------



## Granny

Strikan said:


> Has Reunion Station opened yet?  Was just wondering what is actually in there.



I don't know if anyone on this thread has checked into that yet.  The only thing I remember is what @sleepydog25 posted here: [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/vwl-groupies-lovers-thread-special-collectors%C2%92-edition-updated-1-aug-17.3242976/page-541#post-57915905"]VWL Groupies & Lovers Thread (Special Collectors Edition), updated 1 Aug 17[/URL]


----------



## Granny

*



horselover said:



			I needed to do something to take my mind off all the bad currently happening right now so I customized my MB for my F&W trip. Seems so trivial but I feel helpless at the moment & it's a temporary distraction.
		
Click to expand...


Julie*...you do a great job theming the magic bands!  Looks like you are getting in the right frame of mind for a F&W trip!


----------



## twokats

Birthday wishes for *Stopher*, and a very Happy Anniversary to *sechem and wfc4life!!*


----------



## twinklebug

horselover said:


> I needed to do something to take my mind off all the bad currently happening right now so I customized my MB for my F&W trip.  Seems so trivial but I feel helpless at the moment & it's a temporary distraction.
> 
> Before & after.
> 
> View attachment 274664


That's great Julie! I don't have the eye/hand coordination anymore to do anything like that.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Happy Birthday Stopher1 *


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Corinne*....I am very behind in the DISboards. But just read about your brother. I am so so sorry. I can only imagine how painful it must be to see him suffering. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. God bless!

*Jimmytammy*....also saying prayers for your MIL that each days sees her health improved.


----------



## Granny

Hi *Maria*!   Wonderful to "see" you, and hope all is well in your world.


----------



## sleepydog25

It's been well over 24 hours since an update from a Groupie. We simply can't have that.  To keep this topic related--more or less--hope all those planning trips this holiday season and next year are sprinkled with liberal amounts of Moose   Meanwhile, if you've not done so, check out our sister thread, the Official Copper Creek Villas & Cabins Owners & Lovers Group. *mrsap* has done a lovely job!


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> It's been well over 24 hours since an update from a Groupie. We simply can't have that.  To keep this topic related--more or less--hope all those planning trips this holiday season and next year are sprinkled with liberal amounts of Moose   Meanwhile, if you've not done so, check out our sister thread, the Official Copper Creek Villas & Cabins Owners & Lovers Group. *mrsap* has done a lovely job!



Just hanging around impatiently counting down the days until my trip.  15 to go.

Have a good weekend groupie friends!


----------



## bobbiwoz

I am too far from a trip, December 1, to get too excited about it.  I've been sitting with a foot up for 4 weeks, two days, now with 2 weeks, three days to go.  Sometimes the toes feel like they are being sliced with glass, sometimes it's a dull pain, but much of the time, I do not notice anything. I've read 7 books and watched about 10 movies, including all the Harry Potters. 

I read the CC thread, and it seems very friendly and well done.  I am excited to have a stay there largely because it's actually in the WL, and of course our first stay will be in a cabin.

Keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers.  A young (27 years old) cousin was at the concert, and is safe, but his mom mentioned there's some survivors guilt. His name is Matthew.


----------



## Starwind

Campfire question:

When the campfire was at the old beach location, they had wooden roasting sticks and Kraft jet-puffed marshmallows for FREE.

Do they still at the new location ?  Is there a charge ?

We can't do the "s'mores" packages (which some resorts have, like FW, and which there is a charge for) due to allergies, but can do the Kraft marshmallows.

Trying to figure out of we need to bring our own bag of marshmallows or not.

SW


----------



## twinklebug

Star, I can't say if they have any marshmallows for free, I know they had stopped giving them out over a decade or more back at the FW campfires. We always bring our own just in case anyway. $1 for a bag, tossed in the top of the carry on also doubles for keeping hungry stomachs at bay while we fly.

I'm wondering if the campfire is a gas fire now.


----------



## horselover

Starwind said:


> Campfire question:
> 
> When the campfire was at the old beach location, they had wooden roasting sticks and Kraft jet-puffed marshmallows for FREE.
> 
> Do they still at the new location ?  Is there a charge ?
> 
> We can't do the "s'mores" packages (which some resorts have, like FW, and which there is a charge for) due to allergies, but can do the Kraft marshmallows.
> 
> Trying to figure out of we need to bring our own bag of marshmallows or not.
> 
> SW





twinklebug said:


> Star, I can't say if they have any marshmallows for free, I know they had stopped giving them out over a decade or more back at the FW campfires. We always bring our own just in case anyway. $1 for a bag, tossed in the top of the carry on also doubles for keeping hungry stomachs at bay while we fly.
> 
> I'm wondering if the campfire is a gas fire now.



Star - I can't answer your question about WL but I can say when I stayed at BLT in Dec. the marshmallows were free & they were also free at BWV in May.  I'd try your question on the WL info thread in the main resorts forum.


----------



## jimmytammy

Sorry folks, been MIA for a few days
My MIL is doing better, still in re-hab, hope she comes home by next weekend

*Corinne*, praying for you folks

*Starwind*, if the 9th works out for everyone, we are game, headed home on the 10th.  Any other days works good too.  We have some dinners planned but could probably make most meets 8 or later
Here is a list of current groupies for Dec.

_December_
bobbiwoz 1-3 *CCVC *_Cabin!_
3-7 *BWV*
7-11 *SSR*
TCraig & The Hubs 2-9 *OKW*
Firepath 2-9 *VWL*
wildernessDad 3-10 *VWL*
twokats 4-9 *VWL*
jimmytammy 4-10 *VWL*
twinklebug 5-13 *AKL-Kidani*
Granny 6-14 *VWL*
DiznyDi & Dad 8-16 *VWL*
Corinne 9-13 *VWL*
DVC Jen 9-15 *VWL *
pmaurer74 14-19 *VWL*
horselover 28-3 Jan *BCV*
bobbiwoz 29-31 *BLT*
31-4 Jan *BWV*

So to catch up...Happy Anniversary Will n Liz!!!
Happy Birthday Christopher!!!


----------



## ErinC

Playing catch up on the last 11 pages of the thread. Prayers for Tammy's mom and Corinne's family. So busy with school right now that I can't seem to catch up! Got an email that it's time to book dining for my spring break trip. Didn't even realize we are 6 months out. I waitlisted for the Poly, but I missed the 7 month mark and it was partially booked for spring break. I'm anxious to get back to the lodge w/o construction, and not really sure I want to give up my 1 bedroom for a studio at the poly anyway. I was just thinking of conserving points for my Aulani trip in December 2018. Such problems to have...
   Currently we are sitting and waiting on the arrival of hurricane Nate. Chargers are charged, snacks have been purchased, a roast is cooking in the crockpot. Praying I get to watch the Alabama game before any power outages(priorities, priorities).  Maybe we can keep internet for awhile and I'll even book some dining reservations. At least I got caught up on the thread!


----------



## sleepydog25

ErinC said:


> Playing catch up on the last 11 pages of the thread. Prayers for Tammy's mom and Corinne's family. So busy with school right now that I can't seem to catch up! Got an email that it's time to book dining for my spring break trip. Didn't even realize we are 6 months out. I waitlisted for the Poly, but I missed the 7 month mark and it was partially booked for spring break. I'm anxious to get back to the lodge w/o construction, and not really sure I want to give up my 1 bedroom for a studio at the poly anyway. I was just thinking of conserving points for my Aulani trip in December 2018. Such problems to have...
> Currently we are sitting and waiting on the arrival of hurricane Nate. Chargers are charged, snacks have been purchased, a roast is cooking in the crockpot. Praying I get to watch the Alabama game before any power outages(priorities, priorities).  Maybe we can keep internet for awhile and I'll even book some dining reservations. At least I got caught up on the thread!


Enough with the hurricanes, already. Hope you stay safe and dry and with power. Have a dear friend with two daughters at Alabama, so best of luck to them tonight. . .as if they need it.  Thanks for checking in!


----------



## ArielSRL

jimmytammy said:


> I agree with Sleepy, Sanaa is a must do for us now.  Another new fave for us at DS is Morimoto Asia, really enjoy the ribs there(and I usually don't order ribs elsewhere)
> The Wave for breakfast or lunch is another place we really like now.


Sanaa, my DH’s fave meal of our trip. As a matter of fact, he has requested it for our next trip.


----------



## ArielSRL

jimmytammy said:


> We had that 2 bed on the corner facing the pool once on the 2nd floor.  Loved it!!  One of my all time favorite stays that stands out in memory was that time.  Would love to get that room again someday!!
> 
> Sadly we had to make the decision to cancel our upcoming Oct trip.  Though my MIL is out of ICU, it will be a long process of recovery to get her back to where she needs to be and Tammy being her only caregiver, well, it is what it is.  Main thing is, she is getting better, and thats what matters.  WDW will still be there if we are here.  All the more reason to start counting days till Dec trip!  DVC was very gracious in helping us get pts. back in system and as a courtesy didn't place them in holding acct. under circumstances


Sorry to hear Jimmy but glad she is on the mend.


----------



## ArielSRL

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> Another prayer request....my brother was moved to hospice a week ago. Watching him suffer is unbearable. We lost our dad a year and a half ago, and we’re also very worried about our elderly mother.


Thinking of your family.


----------



## ArielSRL

ErinC said:


> Playing catch up on the last 11 pages of the thread. Prayers for Tammy's mom and Corinne's family. So busy with school right now that I can't seem to catch up! Got an email that it's time to book dining for my spring break trip. Didn't even realize we are 6 months out. I waitlisted for the Poly, but I missed the 7 month mark and it was partially booked for spring break. I'm anxious to get back to the lodge w/o construction, and not really sure I want to give up my 1 bedroom for a studio at the poly anyway. I was just thinking of conserving points for my Aulani trip in December 2018. Such problems to have...
> Currently we are sitting and waiting on the arrival of hurricane Nate. Chargers are charged, snacks have been purchased, a roast is cooking in the crockpot. Praying I get to watch the Alabama game before any power outages(priorities, priorities).  Maybe we can keep internet for awhile and I'll even book some dining reservations. At least I got caught up on the thread!


I can relate to the busy. School seems so much busier than in previous years. I’ve been very MIA from the boards bc of this. Oh and yes, the hurricanes this season. Irma getting to us in GA (3 days off here) and hearing Nate could reach us, too. I’ve lived here my whole life (almost 44 years) and I’ve never seen such things.

Stay safe!


----------



## ArielSRL

Okay like @ErinC school is kicking my behind and I’ve been very spotty on the boards lately. I think I posted that our contract closed 9/19. Tuesday 9/26 I called for our member number and was told that paperwork was received but not processed. I was told I would be moved to the front of the line for the day we were to be processed. Thursday 9/28 I called back, got our number and activation code, points loaded, trip booked!

We are official for Sunday, June 3 - Thursday, June 7. One MK day on Tuesday 6/5. Planning for WCC for breakfast one day (we did dinner this past trip and loved it), LTT for our MK day, Hoop Dee Doo one night, Sanaa one night (my DH’s fave meal of the past trip), Disney Springs (trying to decide on QS or TS there for lunch), water craft rental, Top of the World Lounge for HEA, possible mini golf, campfire one night, and lots of pool and resort time.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Granny said:


> Hi *Maria*!   Wonderful to "see" you, and hope all is well in your world.


*Granny*...I hope to spend more time with my group of friends here now. We officially closed on our home in PA on Tues.....and will be able to officially live as Floridians now. It is a free'ing feeling.....a year+ of stress for my family has mostly ended. We still have items in storage in PA which will be brought down here in next 3 weeks. My husband had to finish out his 2 weeks at his job then he'll join us. I missed keeping up with everyone here and trying to catch up now. Hope you are well Granny!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Glad your MIL is improving a bit Jimmytammy. 
Can you please add me to the WDW trip list??
We are Nov 28-Dec 1 (SSR)
Dec 2-9 (Disney Fantasy)
Dec 9-13 BLT
Thank you!!!!



jimmytammy said:


> Sorry folks, been MIA for a few days
> *Corinne*, praying for you folks
> My MIL is doing better, still in re-hab, hope she comes home by next weekend
> *Starwind*, if the 9th works out for everyone, we are game, headed home on the 10th.  Any other days works good too.  We have some dinners planned but could probably make most meets 8 or later
> Here is a list of current groupies for Dec.
> 
> _December_
> bobbiwoz 1-3 *CCVC *_Cabin!_
> 3-7 *BWV*
> 7-11 *SSR*
> TCraig & The Hubs 2-9 *OKW*
> Firepath 2-9 *VWL*
> wildernessDad 3-10 *VWL*
> twokats 4-9 *VWL*
> jimmytammy 4-10 *VWL*
> twinklebug 5-13 *AKL-Kidani*
> Granny 6-14 *VWL*
> DiznyDi & Dad 8-16 *VWL*
> Corinne 9-13 *VWL*
> DVC Jen 9-15 *VWL *
> pmaurer74 14-19 *VWL*
> horselover 28-3 Jan *BCV*
> bobbiwoz 29-31 *BLT*
> 31-4 Jan *BWV*
> 
> So to catch up...Happy Anniversary Will n Liz!!!
> Happy Birthday Christopher!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Made it back home a couple of hours ago from a rainfilled, hot, muggy but still fun trip!    I'll see if I can find some things to post about after I get caught up a bit at home!  There was no visit to the lodge though - did have an event at FW and rode the boat from there over to visit TOTWL but just saw the lights of the lodge.  And there are definitely a lot more lights on that shore now!


----------



## sleepydog25

MiaSRN62 said:


> Glad your MIL is improving a bit Jimmytammy.
> Can you please add me to the WDW trip list??
> We are Nov 28-Dec 1 (SSR)
> Dec 2-9 (Disney Fantasy)
> Dec 9-13 BLT
> Thank you!!!!


Congrats on the move to FL and closing on the house!  I'll add your dates to Page 1.


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Sorry folks, been MIA for a few days
> My MIL is doing better, still in re-hab, hope she comes home by next weekend
> 
> *Corinne*, praying for you folks
> 
> *Starwind*, if the 9th works out for everyone, we are game, headed home on the 10th.  Any other days works good too.  We have some dinners planned but could probably make most meets 8 or later
> Here is a list of current groupies for Dec.
> 
> _December_
> bobbiwoz 1-3 *CCVC *_Cabin!_
> 3-7 *BWV*
> 7-11 *SSR*
> TCraig & The Hubs 2-9 *OKW*
> Firepath 2-9 *VWL*
> wildernessDad 3-10 *VWL*
> twokats 4-9 *VWL*
> jimmytammy 4-10 *VWL*
> twinklebug 5-13 *AKL-Kidani*
> Granny 6-14 *VWL*
> DiznyDi & Dad 8-16 *VWL*
> Corinne 9-13 *VWL*
> DVC Jen 9-15 *VWL *
> pmaurer74 14-19 *VWL*
> horselover 28-3 Jan *BCV*
> bobbiwoz 29-31 *BLT*
> 31-4 Jan *BWV*



Oh I forgot there might be an early Dec. groupie meet!  I never did add my bonus trip to the calendar.  I could do 12/9 if that ends up being the date.  Right now I'm on an afternoon flight but hoping to switch to a morning flight.  I'm wide open 12/9, going to MVMCP with friends on 12/10 & hoping to get tickets to the Epcot event on 12/11.  My full dates are 12/9-13.  I'll PM Sly.

Glad to hear MIL is doing better.   Continued prayers for a full & speedy recovery.    



MiaSRN62 said:


> *Granny*...I hope to spend more time with my group of friends here now. We officially closed on our home in PA on Tues.....and will be able to officially live as Floridians now. It is a free'ing feeling.....a year+ of stress for my family has mostly ended. We still have items in storage in PA which will be brought down here in next 3 weeks. My husband had to finish out his 2 weeks at his job then he'll join us. I missed keeping up with everyone here and trying to catch up now. Hope you are well Granny!



Congrats again on the sale of your house Maria and hope we can finally connect when I'm down in 2 weeks!



MiaSRN62 said:


> Glad your MIL is improving a bit Jimmytammy.
> Can you please add me to the WDW trip list??
> We are Nov 28-Dec 1 (SSR)
> Dec 2-9 (Disney Fantasy)
> Dec 9-13 BLT
> Thank you!!!!



And should we not connect in two weeks I'm at BLT on 12/10.  No excuses to not meet!  TOWL or lobby at the very least.    

DS19 is home for a visit until Tue.  First time we've seen him since we dropped him off late Aug.   He looks good.


----------



## ErinC

Hurricane Nate was pretty much a non event for us thankfully. We are a few miles from the coast, so no flooding at our house. Lots of rain, wind, and some small limbs down, but not too much else here in our little area. I'm sure others were not near as lucky. The kids were already scheduled to be out of school tomorrow- Columbus Day/teacher inservice day, so we will clean up the school during inservice tomorrow and life will go on Tuesday as scheduled. 
While I slept last night, my waitlist for the Polynesian came through. The girls are super excited, I hope DH will be okay with it. It's over 100 less points during expensive spring break season, and I will need those points later in the year. Plus, there is just a little part of me that has always wanted to stay there. When I was a little girl, we camped at Fort Wilderness. Back in the day, they would bus you to the Poly to use the pool. That waterfall pool was just incredible to a little girl like me. I still haven't forgotten seeing a roasting pig with an apple in its mouth on the way to the pool!  That probably scarred me for life! LOL I've never attended the luau either. Can't get over that pig!   So I guess this is just a trip to maybe relive some memories. Remind me again how far out I can book that Wild Africa Trek? DD reminded me today that she wants to do that.


----------



## Starwind

MiaSRN62 said:


> Glad your MIL is improving a bit Jimmytammy.
> Can you please add me to the WDW trip list??
> We are Nov 28-Dec 1 (SSR)
> Dec 2-9 (Disney Fantasy)
> Dec 9-13 BLT
> Thank you!!!!



We'll be on the Fantasy with you !  Glad it is no longer a cruise to "we aren't sure where" 

SW


----------



## Granny

Hey Groupies! 


I've been a little MIA for awhile but now should be back more regularly.  We had a wedding for my older daughter this past weekend so I'm sure you'll understand.  Everything turned out very well for the wedding though the usual drama occurred...especially when one of the bridesmaids called the day before the wedding to tell us that her dog had shredded her bridesmaid dress!  I was very proud of how my daughter handled the call and the situation.  And very glad that the bridal dress shop was simply amazing with coming up with a replacement dress for the bridesmaid in 24 hours.  

I'll be starting up a December Groupie Meet conversation later this week.  I'll post here that I sent it out so if someone sees the post and wants in on an early December Groupie meet they can let me know.

We are at 57 days out so I did a few FP's...mostly to make sure I got the new Flight of Passage and River ride in Pandora as well as the usual Toy Story Mania FP.  It's nice to turn my mind to something besides the wedding!


----------



## horselover

I saw a picture on FB yesterday Granny.  Your daughter was a beautiful bride!


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> I saw a picture on FB yesterday Granny.  Your daughter was a beautiful bride!


Did someone say pictures?


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> I saw a picture on FB yesterday Granny.  Your daughter was a beautiful bride!



Thank you for your kind words, Julie.  I didn't even know there were pictures on Facebook.  Thanks for tipping me to that!



sleepydog25 said:


> Did someone say pictures?



What, do people take pictures at weddings?   

I imagine that bossy person with the fancy camera will send us some pictures at some point.   I was too busy shaking more hands than a mayoral candidate!


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> Thank you for your kind words, Julie.  I didn't even know there were pictures on Facebook.  Thanks for tipping me to that!
> 
> 
> 
> What, do people take pictures at weddings?
> 
> I imagine that bossy person with the fancy camera will send us some pictures at some point.   I was too busy shaking more hands than a mayoral candidate!



You were tagged in a post Granny.  It was just one picture but a very lovely one.  If I had to guess I'd say it was a friend of the bride or groom.


----------



## MiaSRN62

horselover said:


> Oh I forgot there might be an early Dec. groupie meet!  I never did add my bonus trip to the calendar.  I could do 12/9 if that ends up being the date.  Right now I'm on an afternoon flight but hoping to switch to a morning flight.  I'm wide open 12/9, going to MVMCP with friends on 12/10 & hoping to get tickets to the Epcot event on 12/11.  My full dates are 12/9-13.  I'll PM Sly.
> 
> Glad to hear MIL is doing better.   Continued prayers for a full & speedy recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats again on the sale of your house Maria and hope we can finally connect when I'm down in 2 weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> And should we not connect in two weeks I'm at BLT on 12/10.  No excuses to not meet!  TOWL or lobby at the very least.
> 
> DS19 is home for a visit until Tue.  First time we've seen him since we dropped him off late Aug.   He looks good.


I agree *Julie*!!! We just gotta make this happen!


----------



## twokats

Granny, your daughter WAS a beautiful bride.  I know you were a proud Daddy.

As far as the meet, I fly back to TX the evening of the 9th.  I kinda picked my dates since there had been early talk of a meet on the 8th.  Just let me know what day or days!

Need massive amounts of Moose/Pixie Dust!  My youngest son Clay, the brother just older than Kati is in the hospital as of Saturday evening fighting for his life.  He is Spina Bifida so has a very fragile system to begin with.  He developed pneumonia and it went sepsis and he also suffers from impaction and looks like there was a kidney stone and an infection there.   Needless to say, he is a very sick young man.  Our local hospital care-flighted him to Baylor Dallas, my choice because if his shunt is compromised his neurosurgeon is there.  He is intibated so that means he is heavily sedated and they are pushing big time antibiotics and a continuous dialysis to take care of the sepsis and a huge team of other doctors are also there trying to take care of the other issues.  Yes, I am a basket case, but Kati as usual is my rock and taking care of me and watching all those doctors and nurses like a hawk to be sure she knows all that is being done for her brother.  Love to all the Groupies and thanks for listening.


----------



## twinklebug

Kathy, tons of love sent your son's way.
Don't worry about meetup dates. We will figure something that works later, lots of us will be around the same time as you. You have far more on your mind right now.


----------



## jimmytammy

Kathy, I am so sorry you folks are having to deal with all this.  Our prayers are being sent to Him for healing.  Let Him sustain you through it all

As for a meet, being there will be several of us there, 2 or more meets to fit all in may be best.  We aren't set on the 9th as any times will work for us.  We are really going at a snails pace we hope this trip since the grand baby will be with us.


----------



## jimmytammy

Tom, I too just saw your DD on FB.  What a proud Dad you must be, congratulations!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Kathy, Chris and I send our best wishes and positive thoughts your way.


----------



## horselover

Oh Kathy I'm so sorry to hear this.   Tons of prayers & positive thoughts coming Clay's way.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Twokats, we are praying for Clay and your whole family.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I'll be praying for Clay.


----------



## ArielSRL

twokats said:


> Granny, your daughter WAS a beautiful bride.  I know you were a proud Daddy.
> 
> As far as the meet, I fly back to TX the evening of the 9th.  I kinda picked my dates since there had been early talk of a meet on the 8th.  Just let me know what day or days!
> 
> Need massive amounts of Moose/Pixie Dust!  My youngest son Clay, the brother just older than Kati is in the hospital as of Saturday evening fighting for his life.  He is Spina Bifida so has a very fragile system to begin with.  He developed pneumonia and it went sepsis and he also suffers from impaction and looks like there was a kidney stone and an infection there.   Needless to say, he is a very sick young man.  Our local hospital care-flighted him to Baylor Dallas, my choice because if his shunt is compromised his neurosurgeon is there.  He is intibated so that means he is heavily sedated and they are pushing big time antibiotics and a continuous dialysis to take care of the sepsis and a huge team of other doctors are also there trying to take care of the other issues.  Yes, I am a basket case, but Kati as usual is my rock and taking care of me and watching all those doctors and nurses like a hawk to be sure she knows all that is being done for her brother.  Love to all the Groupies and thanks for listening.


Thinking of your son and your family.


----------



## DVC Jen

Kathy lots of positive and healing thoughts and prayers coming your way.  When your son is well we need to chat.  My oldest daughter has hydrocephalus with a shunt.  Want to talk neurosurgeons with you if you don't mind.  We live in the Dallas area.


----------



## MiaSRN62

I am hoping you all allow this vent. Maybe I had forgotten since I haven't been to WDW since last year due to a very tight budget during our relocation to FL. Now that it is final, I was up early this morning to make FP reservations. Specifically the 4 days AFTER our Disney cruise had just opened up (Dec 9-12). The system allowed me to make FP's for two of those days only. I kept getting an error message I had reached my "max allotment". So I was on hold/call with tech support who couldn't figure it out either. Finally spoke to a supervisor who said I already had hit 7 FP reservations and could do no more???  I asked her why? People must take longer vacations than this? She said "yes, if you were taking 14 CONSECUTIVE vacation days then the system would allow it".  So I am penalized because my days are broken up with a cruise in the middle? Does anyone else find this not fair (I am an Annual Passholder) or I am I just being whiny? I lost an hour of my life today to discover this. Guess I really need to read the various DIS boards more often again.  Thanks for letting me whine guys!


----------



## twinklebug

MiaSRN62 said:


> I was up early this morning to make FP reservations. Specifically the 4 days AFTER our Disney cruise had just opened up (Dec 9-12). The system allowed me to make FP's for two of those days only. I kept getting an error message I had reached my "max allotment". So I was on hold/call with tech support who couldn't figure it out either. Finally spoke to a supervisor who said I already had hit 7 FP reservations and could do no more???  I asked her why? People must take longer vacations than this? She said "yes, if you were taking 14 CONSECUTIVE vacation days then the system would allow it".  So I am penalized because my days are broken up with a cruise in the middle? Does anyone else find this not fair (I am an Annual Passholder) or I am I just being whiny? I lost an hour of my life today to discover this. Guess I really need to read the various DIS boards more often again.  Thanks for letting me whine guys!



Maria, It's not just that you're headed off on a Disney cruise, I had a similar problem back when I switched resorts from VWL to AKV last year. The system could not link the two reservations as one stay until after I had member services look into it. Prior to that I also spent countless minutes, perhaps an hour on the phone with Disney IT. Maybe try giving them a call - you might get nowhere, but they've worked magic before.
The developers must know there are issues, but cannot figure out how to fix them.


----------



## MiaSRN62

twinklebug said:


> Maria, It's not just that you're headed off on a Disney cruise, I had a similar problem back when I switched resorts from VWL to AKV last year. The system could not link the two reservations as one stay until after I had member services look into it. Prior to that I also spent countless minutes, perhaps an hour on the phone with Disney IT. Maybe try giving them a call - you might get nowhere, but they've worked magic before.
> The developers must know there are issues, but cannot figure out how to fix them.


Thanks *Twinklebug*.....
That is who I was speaking to ---IT. The supervisor told me point blank that someone staying 14 days in a row CAN book ALL 14 days for Fast Pass. But as an Annual Passholder, I am LIMITED to only 7 DAYS worth of FP's. I am penalized because I also have Nov 7 & 8 booked. It's a quick overnight trip for Food and Wine. They told me once I use those FP's up, I can book another two. This will not help me plan my Dec 9-12 FP's with my friends who we are cruising with. So those guests who stay 14 days IN A ROW have more FP rights than someone like me who breaks their park days up. I don't see this as fair. Sorry....trying to wrap my brain around it but it was a bit Disney let-down for me.


----------



## Starwind

Kathy:  thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Many hugs and prayers *Kathy*. Praying Clay improves!


----------



## Lakegirl

Kathy sending prayers and healing thoughts for you and your family.


----------



## twokats

I thank each and everyone of you for the thoughts and prayers.  And yes, the meet is not foremost in my mind.  I hope to see as many as I can in the short stay that Kati and I have planned!  

Jimmy, yes, you do take is slow and easy with a baby.  We did when we took my great-grandson in August.  

Clay is still a really sick young man.  They gave me one small amount of good news today.  He is not impacted, but they had to do a procedure on his kidney which will have to be addressed further when he is better, but they were pleased with the results of the procedure.  His blood pressure is still up and down, but he is hanging in there.


----------



## ErinC

Kathy we will praying for your son.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Kathy* - We lift Clay and family up.


----------



## jimmytammy

Maria
I wish I had some insights to your issue with FP and such.  Only thing I can say, and its been said before, as big a company as Disney is, you would think their IT dept. would be better suited to handle the situations at hand.  Part of it, at times, IMO, is the system gets overwhelmed.  Ex., when we were trying to get a F&W special event the day they went online, not only that day, but for a week and half it drug on.  Finally it opened up and at that point didn't matter nothing left we wanted!!  
FP system is far better than before for us ol timers who refuse to get to parks at crack of dawn, but tweaking the system to handle the quirky things sure would make life easier


----------



## Granny

twokats said:


> Granny, your daughter WAS a beautiful bride.  I know you were a proud Daddy.





jimmytammy said:


> Tom, I too just saw your DD on FB.  What a proud Dad you must be, congratulations!!!



Thanks so much, Kathy and Jimmy.  It was the usual whirlwind of a weekend, but Mrs. Granny and I enjoyed seeing our two daughters (the younger one was the maid of honor) looking so beautiful.  And Mrs. Granny looked very hot too!  






			
				twokats said:
			
		

> Need massive amounts of Moose/Pixie Dust!  My youngest son Clay, the brother just older than Kati is in the hospital as of Saturday evening fighting for his life.  He is Spina Bifida so has a very fragile system to begin with.  He developed pneumonia and it went sepsis and he also suffers from impaction and looks like there was a kidney stone and an infection there.   Needless to say, he is a very sick young man.  Our local hospital care-flighted him to Baylor Dallas, my choice because if his shunt is compromised his neurosurgeon is there.  He is intibated so that means he is heavily sedated and they are pushing big time antibiotics and a continuous dialysis to take care of the sepsis and a huge team of other doctors are also there trying to take care of the other issues.  Yes, I am a basket case, but Kati as usual is my rock and taking care of me and watching all those doctors and nurses like a hawk to be sure she knows all that is being done for her brother.  Love to all the Groupies and thanks for listening.



*Kathy*...may God rain his blessings on you and your family at this time.  Prayers continue to go up for Clay.


----------



## twokats

Thanks again for the thoughts and prayers.  We had a major test for a bad bacteria and it came back negative today so that was good news.  He is also off all blood pressure meds.  They are going to try and lower the sedation meds and wean him off the breathing machine.


----------



## Flossbolna

MiaSRN62 said:


> Thanks *Twinklebug*.....
> That is who I was speaking to ---IT. The supervisor told me point blank that someone staying 14 days in a row CAN book ALL 14 days for Fast Pass. But as an Annual Passholder, I am LIMITED to only 7 DAYS worth of FP's. I am penalized because I also have Nov 7 & 8 booked. It's a quick overnight trip for Food and Wine. They told me once I use those FP's up, I can book another two. This will not help me plan my Dec 9-12 FP's with my friends who we are cruising with. So those guests who stay 14 days IN A ROW have more FP rights than someone like me who breaks their park days up. I don't see this as fair. Sorry....trying to wrap my brain around it but it was a bit Disney let-down for me.



Since it seems that IT is unwilling to help, I would suggest to complain to guest services about it. The only way this will change is if enough people complain. I can see the reason for this in the potential abuse by local AP holders. They could book a hotel room for every Saturday, make their FP+ 60 days before and then cancel at the last minute, but keep their FP+. However, otherwise you are indeed penalised by Disney for being a loyal customer with an AP and multiple trips. Also, remember that once you used all three FP from Nov 7, you can make an additional day's worth of FP. This will still put you before the 30 day mark. Unless you want those really hard to get FPs for every day, you should be fine with prioritising those days which have hard to get FP now and do the other two days once they become bookable. 

@twokats thinking of you and your family! I hope your son's health will improve quickly!


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats said:


> Thanks again for the thoughts and prayers.  We had a major test for a bad bacteria and it came back negative today so that was good news.  He is also off all blood pressure meds.  They are going to try and lower the sedation meds and wean him off the breathing machine.


Thats great news Kathy!  Every little step in the right direction is a plus.  Continuing to lift Clay and your family up to Him for healing


----------



## DVC Jen

twokats said:


> Thanks again for the thoughts and prayers.  We had a major test for a bad bacteria and it came back negative today so that was good news.  He is also off all blood pressure meds.  They are going to try and lower the sedation meds and wean him off the breathing machine.



Great news.  You must be feeling a lot of relief.


----------



## Granny

*Kathy*...thank you for the update.

*Groupies*...I have posted a conversation for all Groupies going to WDW the first couple of weeks of December.  If you would like to be included in the conversation, please let me know and I'll add you.

I don't know about you guys, but from mid-October to the end of the year just seems like a blur every year!


----------



## horselover

Having some good waitlist luck for the bonus Dec. trip.  I was originally at PVB, SSR, BLT, BWV.  Then I managed to grab a 1 BR at VGF to replace the SSR night so I grabbed it but kept the BLT & BWV wait lists up.  A few days ago my VGF reservation got replaced with a BLT lake view studio which was good news resort wise as that put me 2 nights at BLT but night 2 was in a 1 BR lake view so still required a move.   My 2nd waitlist for a lake view studio just came through.     Confused yet?      So as of now I'm at PVB for 1st night, 2 nights BLT, 1 night BWV.   I just added a waitlist for the 1st night at BLT.  I'll give up Poly if I can have 3 nights in a row in the same resort.  Hope my luck continues!


----------



## pmaurer74

Granny said:


> *Kathy*...thank you for the update.
> 
> *Groupies*...I have posted a conversation for all Groupies going to WDW the first couple of weeks of December.  If you would like to be included in the conversation, please let me know and I'll add you.
> 
> I don't know about you guys, but from mid-October to the end of the year just seems like a blur every year!


I would like to be included. My trip might be too late though.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Granny, I really appreciate your visual planning tool!


----------



## twokats

With the exception of the meet or meets, I am so glad all my planning was pretty well done before the madness around here started!!!

He is better today.  I think they got rid of the infection in the kidneys, and are considering stopping the dialysis.  He still has a small amount of pneumonia, but they have started cutting back on the sedation and the breathing machine is at 40% and they said they usually take it off when they get it to 20%, so here's hoping that will be gone soon also.  Still pretty sick, but they are just letting him chill and rest.


----------



## Granny

twokats said:


> Still pretty sick, but they are just letting him chill and rest.



*Kathy*...thank you so much for continuing to update us with Clay's progress.  We are all praying up a storm for him!  




bobbiwoz said:


> Granny, I really appreciate your visual planning tool!



Thanks, *Bobbi.*  Ah, the wonders of Microsoft Excel.  




pmaurer74 said:


> I would like to be included. My trip might be too late though.



I will certainly add you to the conversation but as you indicated there isn't a lot of overlap.  But I do see a couple of Groupies that will still be around when you come in, so I invite you to set something up with them.


----------



## horselover

Very good new @twokats.    Continued prayers for Clay's full recovery.


----------



## bobbiwoz

horselover said:


> Having some good waitlist luck for the bonus Dec. trip.  I was originally at PVB, SSR, BLT, BWV.  Then I managed to grab a 1 BR at VGF to replace the SSR night so I grabbed it but kept the BLT & BWV wait lists up.  A few days ago my VGF reservation got replaced with a BLT lake view studio which was good news resort wise as that put me 2 nights at BLT but night 2 was in a 1 BR lake view so still required a move.   My 2nd waitlist for a lake view studio just came through.     Confused yet?      So as of now I'm at PVB for 1st night, 2 nights BLT, 1 night BWV.   I just added a waitlist for the 1st night at BLT.  I'll give up Poly if I can have 3 nights in a row in the same resort.  Hope my luck continues!


Wow, you are a determined person!


----------



## horselover

bobbiwoz said:


> Wow, you are a determined person!



Yep.      The wait list did most of the work for me, but I do have the luxury of being in front of a computer all day so a little availability stalking never hurts.       I'll do what I have to do to not have to move every night.


----------



## Granny

So, Mrs. Granny and I went to an awesome concert last night:

 


That's Matt Maher and Chris Tomlin.  For those of you not aware, they are Christian music artists as you can see from the lyrics above the stage.

Sorry for the poor quality of the shot...one of these days I'll figure out how to take a decent picture with my iPhone in the darker settings!


----------



## wildernessDad

I’d like to propose that for a VWL Groupie Meet in Dec of 2018, we start planning before we make park and dining plans for the Dec vacation.


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> I’d like to propose that for a VWL Groupie Meet in Dec of 2018, we start planning before we make park and dining plans for the Dec vacation.



Makes sense.  I guess we rarely make ADRs so for us it is a lot more flexible.  But I can definitely see that an earlier start to the process would be good.  Maybe sometime in May when the 7 month mark is pretty much over?


In other news, did any of the Groupies see this announcement?:

_*Beginning Sunday Oct 15 2017, Walt Disney World Resort will allow canine companions to stay at four resort hotels, Disney’s Yacht Club Resort, Disney Port Orleans Resort – Riverside, Disney’s Art of Animation Resort and the cabins at Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground.

The new service permits up to two dogs per guest room with no weight or breed restrictions. Each resort also offers easy access to outdoor pet exercise areas and green spaces with pet relief areas.

Disney will not be designating specific rooms for dogs, but they will be staying in specific areas of each resort.

Dog lovers will find plenty of Disney amenities and special touches for their four-legged friends.
*_


_*



At check-in, Pluto’s Welcome Kit includes a mat, bowls, a pet ID tag, courtesy plastic disposable bags, puppy pads and dog walking maps. Also included: a Pluto “Do Not Disturb” door hanger indicating to hotel staff that a pet is in the room.

Day care and other pet services are offered nearby at Best Friends, an on-property full-service pet care facility. Fees apply.

Coming soon – select pet merchandise at the four resort properties.

*_
_*The resorts’ per night/per room pet-cleaning rates are:
*_


_*



Disney’s Art of Animation Resort $50/night

Disney’s Port Orleans Riverside Resort $50/night

Disney’s Yacht Club Resort $75/night

Cabins at Disney’s Ft. Wilderness Resort $50/night

*_
_*Dogs staying in a Disney resort Guest rooms must be well behaved, leashed in resort public areas and properly vaccinated.
*_
*Guest with dogs will be able to use Magical Express, Minnie Vans and internal buses at Fort Wilderness and Port Orleans, but dogs must travel in a pet carrier. Dogs will not be allowed on monorails or watercraft.

*
Not sure if the link will be allowed, but here's where it came from:  http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/wal...o-stay-at-walt-disney-world-resort-hotels.htm


Personally, I'm glad that it doesn't include any DVC resorts.  I guess the cleaning cost per day will keep this from being a big deal?​


----------



## pmaurer74

Granny said:


> *Kathy*...thank you so much for continuing to update us with Clay's progress.  We are all praying up a storm for him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, *Bobbi.*  Ah, the wonders of Microsoft Excel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will certainly add you to the conversation but as you indicated there isn't a lot of overlap.  But I do see a couple of Groupies that will still be around when you come in, so I invite you to set something up with them.


I appreciate the invite. We go every December and stay at VWL, I will catch you guys sometime!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Makes sense.  I guess we rarely make ADRs so for us it is a lot more flexible.  But I can definitely see that an earlier start to the process would be good.  Maybe sometime in May when the 7 month mark is pretty much over?
> 
> 
> In other news, did any of the Groupies see this announcement?:
> 
> _*Beginning Sunday Oct 15 2017, Walt Disney World Resort will allow canine companions to stay at four resort hotels, Disney’s Yacht Club Resort, Disney Port Orleans Resort – Riverside, Disney’s Art of Animation Resort and the cabins at Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground.
> 
> The new service permits up to two dogs per guest room with no weight or breed restrictions. Each resort also offers easy access to outdoor pet exercise areas and green spaces with pet relief areas.
> 
> Disney will not be designating specific rooms for dogs, but they will be staying in specific areas of each resort.
> 
> Dog lovers will find plenty of Disney amenities and special touches for their four-legged friends.
> *_
> 
> 
> _*
> 
> 
> 
> At check-in, Pluto’s Welcome Kit includes a mat, bowls, a pet ID tag, courtesy plastic disposable bags, puppy pads and dog walking maps. Also included: a Pluto “Do Not Disturb” door hanger indicating to hotel staff that a pet is in the room.
> 
> Day care and other pet services are offered nearby at Best Friends, an on-property full-service pet care facility. Fees apply.
> 
> Coming soon – select pet merchandise at the four resort properties.
> 
> *_
> _*The resorts’ per night/per room pet-cleaning rates are:
> *_
> 
> 
> _*
> 
> 
> 
> Disney’s Art of Animation Resort $50/night
> 
> Disney’s Port Orleans Riverside Resort $50/night
> 
> Disney’s Yacht Club Resort $75/night
> 
> Cabins at Disney’s Ft. Wilderness Resort $50/night
> 
> *_
> _*Dogs staying in a Disney resort Guest rooms must be well behaved, leashed in resort public areas and properly vaccinated.
> *_
> *Guest with dogs will be able to use Magical Express, Minnie Vans and internal buses at Fort Wilderness and Port Orleans, but dogs must travel in a pet carrier. Dogs will not be allowed on monorails or watercraft.
> 
> *
> Not sure if the link will be allowed, but here's where it came from:  http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/wal...o-stay-at-walt-disney-world-resort-hotels.htm
> 
> 
> Personally, I'm glad that it doesn't include any DVC resorts.  I guess the cleaning cost per day will keep this from being a big deal?​



I saw that Granny and took a dive into the thread over on the resorts board as one who is ok with it.    I'm seeing more dogs every trip at the resorts and in the parks that are "service" dogs.  On airplanes, airports etc.  It's happening already and I don't think it's going to go crazy if it's now allowed without that designation.  It's rather a pain to travel with pets no matter how much you want them with you and I think there are more people that realize that than don't.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I saw that Granny and took a dive into the thread over on the resorts board as one who is ok with it.



*Kathy*...you are much braver than I am to venture onto other threads!  I definitely run away from the ones that have any controversy involved.  




> It's happening already and I don't think it's going to go crazy if it's now allowed without that designation. It's rather a pain to travel with pets no matter how much you want them with you and I think there are more people that realize that than don't.



I think forking out $50-$75 dollars per day for pet cleaning will also deter a lot of people.  It's cheaper to kennel the pet on Disney property than paying that amount.

Personally, I wouldn't want to be part of Mousekeeping that has to go into rooms with dogs.  Sorry, that just doesn't sound like a good idea to me when strangers walk in on dogs.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> *Kathy*...you are much braver than I am to venture onto other threads!  I definitely run away from the ones that have any controversy involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think forking out $50-$75 dollars per day for pet cleaning will also deter a lot of people.  It's cheaper to kennel the pet on Disney property than paying that amount.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't want to be part of Mousekeeping that has to go into rooms with dogs.  Sorry, that just doesn't sound like a good idea to me when strangers walk in on dogs.



I must be feeling braver than normal today!  lol   Someone just posted that Disney will be providing door placards that will be placed on the doors if people are staying with their dogs.  I'd suspect housekeeping will not be going in a room if the dog is there.


----------



## sleepydog25

As a cat owner, I'm offended.    Seriously, I see potential risks here that would outweigh the reward for Disney. All it would take is one poorly maintained canine to spark a huge headache for Disney. I'm most surprised by the inclusion of the YC.  FW, I can kinda see.  YC?  Hmmm.  Hope that place doesn't go to the. . .well, you know. . .


----------



## Dean Marino

Granny said:


> Makes sense.  I guess we rarely make ADRs so for us it is a lot more flexible.  But I can definitely see that an earlier start to the process would be good.  Maybe sometime in May when the 7 month mark is pretty much over?
> 
> 
> In other news, did any of the Groupies see this announcement?:
> 
> _*Beginning Sunday Oct 15 2017, Walt Disney World Resort will allow canine companions to stay at four resort hotels, Disney’s Yacht Club Resort, Disney Port Orleans Resort – Riverside, Disney’s Art of Animation Resort and the cabins at Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground.
> 
> The new service permits up to two dogs per guest room with no weight or breed restrictions. Each resort also offers easy access to outdoor pet exercise areas and green spaces with pet relief areas.
> 
> Disney will not be designating specific rooms for dogs, but they will be staying in specific areas of each resort.
> 
> Dog lovers will find plenty of Disney amenities and special touches for their four-legged friends.
> *_
> 
> 
> _*
> 
> 
> 
> At check-in, Pluto’s Welcome Kit includes a mat, bowls, a pet ID tag, courtesy plastic disposable bags, puppy pads and dog walking maps. Also included: a Pluto “Do Not Disturb” door hanger indicating to hotel staff that a pet is in the room.
> 
> Day care and other pet services are offered nearby at Best Friends, an on-property full-service pet care facility. Fees apply.
> 
> Coming soon – select pet merchandise at the four resort properties.
> 
> *_
> _*The resorts’ per night/per room pet-cleaning rates are:
> *_
> 
> 
> _*
> 
> 
> 
> Disney’s Art of Animation Resort $50/night
> 
> Disney’s Port Orleans Riverside Resort $50/night
> 
> Disney’s Yacht Club Resort $75/night
> 
> Cabins at Disney’s Ft. Wilderness Resort $50/night
> 
> *_
> _*Dogs staying in a Disney resort Guest rooms must be well behaved, leashed in resort public areas and properly vaccinated.
> *_
> *Guest with dogs will be able to use Magical Express, Minnie Vans and internal buses at Fort Wilderness and Port Orleans, but dogs must travel in a pet carrier. Dogs will not be allowed on monorails or watercraft.
> 
> *
> Not sure if the link will be allowed, but here's where it came from:  http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/wal...o-stay-at-walt-disney-world-resort-hotels.htm
> 
> 
> Personally, I'm glad that it doesn't include any DVC resorts.  I guess the cleaning cost per day will keep this from being a big deal?​


And worth noting..... does anyone see DOGS in the CONTRACT?

WE have CONTRACTS.  The CONTRACT, if violated by either party, is no longer a CONTRACT.  One, or the other, party may be SUED.

Personally?  My dear wife and I LOVE real CONTRACTS.  It eliminates surprises.
DVC - Don't bring in DOGS, unless you wish to assume full responsibility for "breakage" ,"cleaning", and "maintenance".  NOT in our contract.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dean Marino said:


> And worth noting..... does anyone see DOGS in the CONTRACT?
> 
> WE have CONTRACTS.  The CONTRACT, if violated by either party, is no longer a CONTRACT.  One, or the other, party may be SUED.
> Personally?  My dear wife and I LOVE real CONTRACTS.  It eliminates surprises.



Well, since as I recall the end of the contract says DVC or DVD can change things as they wish.....

But this isn't for DVC resorts.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Hope that place doesn't go to the. . .well, you know. . .


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> View attachment 276844



Ah - which cartoon was he from?  Underdog?  Bullwinkle?  Something else?  I'm mixing them up!


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Ah - which cartoon was he from?  Underdog?  Bullwinkle?  Something else?  I'm mixing them up!



Showing my age, but the cartoon is of Muttley who appeared in the "Wacky Races" cartoon.  






Dick Dastardly was the villain in the cartoon and Muttley was his helper, though he mostly just laughed when bad things happened to Dick Dastardly who was about as inept as Wile E Coyote on the Roadrunner cartoon.

And there you have it...absolutely much more than this thread should have to absorb!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Showing my age, but the cartoon is of Muttley who appeared in the "Wacky Races" cartoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Dastardly was the villain in the cartoon and Muttley was his helper, though he mostly just laughed when bad things happened to Dick Dastardly who was about as inept as Wile E Coyote on the Roadrunner cartoon.
> 
> And there you have it...absolutely much more than this thread should have to absorb!



Ah yes - Muttley!  Thank you!!!!!  I definitely remember the snicker he did.    I just couldn't remember his partner in crime.


----------



## bobbiwoz

You guys are something else!


----------



## ErinC

A much better Saturday weather wise in south Alabama this week! No hurricane preparations this morning!

Kathy, glad to hear that your son is improving. That is wonderful news.

Not sure about my feelings about the dogs being allowed in the rooms. I think the cost is pretty high. I certainly can board my dogs at home much cheaper than $50 a day. I'm just wondering if people will start to sneaking pets in since it will be less noticeable at those certain resorts now??? I'm not sure that Disney housekeepers aren't already challenged enough without cleaning up after dogs...

Is anyone using any particular crowd calendars anymore? Seems like I was using easywdw, but it looks it isn't being updated anymore. Any one recommend another site?


----------



## Granny

ErinC said:


> Is anyone using any particular crowd calendars anymore? Seems like I was using easywdw, but it looks it isn't being updated anymore. Any one recommend another site?



*Erin*...I have never used any of the crowd tools, but I think https://touringplans.com/ is considered to be really good for crowd planning and touring.  Of course, it's a subscription service but $15 for a trip to WDW may well be worth it for you.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ErinC said:


> Is anyone using any particular crowd calendars anymore? Seems like I was using easywdw, but it looks it isn't being updated anymore. Any one recommend another site?



easywdw has stopped again?  They had stopped for a period after MDE launched but had begun calendars again when he felt like he had a bit more of a grasp on things again as I understand it.

Otherwise we've also used Touringplans.  These days I think a good plan will help you navigate even on busy days and we are going more and more just on the basis of when we want to.   The bar has moved with all of it and what was a 3 or 4 in the past is now busier IMO so we worry less about it.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Popping in to say how beautiful our new Boulder Ridge area is!! This is our first stay since the construction has been completed. As an owner I am extremely happy. Saying for 3 nights post our Fantasy cruise. Pics coming!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Well forgot about photobucket not being free. My pics are too big to upload. Once I find a way I’ll post them!


----------



## Granny

BWV Dreamin said:


> Well forgot about photobucket not being free. My pics are too big to upload. Once I find a way I’ll post them!



I open my pictures in Paint which has a resizing tool.  I think I make the pixels no more than 1024 on the longest size and that works.  I don't know how to resize them using the phone...I usually download from my camera (phone) to a laptop and then resize and post.  Thanks for posting your impressions,* Hope.*


----------



## ArielSRL

Granny said:


> I open my pictures in Paint which has a resizing tool.  I think I make the pixels no more than 1024 on the longest size and that works.  I don't know how to resize them using the phone...I usually download from my camera (phone) to a laptop and then resize and post.  Thanks for posting your impressions,* Hope.*


I do the same with the photos.

@ErinC I use touring plans as well.


----------



## twinklebug

Right now, the easiest way to size-down pics on an iphone is to email the image to yourself. (Use the share option and when you press send, it will ask which size to convert to.) Hopefully we'll see a feature offered directly on the photo app in the future, but until then this works.


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> As a cat owner, I'm offended.


Me too!!  I love dogs, don't get me wrong, had more dogs than cats in the past as pets.  But we have one indoor cat and we joke about taking her and hiding her in the room at WDW, or just having no mousekeeping at all.  I wouldn't do this but I can see why folks want their pets with them.  

One more funny to go along with Muttley...Who let the dogs out, who, who, who, who let the dogs out!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Another VWL trip update... we got a corner studio room! Love the size! Still working on those pics....


----------



## BWV Dreamin

twinklebug said:


> Right now, the easiest way to size-down pics on an iphone is to email the image to yourself. (Use the share option and when you press send, it will ask which size to convert to.) Hopefully we'll see a feature offered directly on the photo app in the future, but until then this works.


I’ll try this!


----------



## bobbiwoz

BWV Dreamin said:


> Popping in to say how beautiful our new Boulder Ridge area is!! This is our first stay since the construction has been completed. As an owner I am extremely happy. Saying for 3 nights post our Fantasy cruise. Pics coming!


How did you enjoy the cruise?


----------



## BWV Dreamin

bobbiwoz said:


> How did you enjoy the cruise?


Loved it! Weather was fantastic, not a drop of rain. Waiting to book that WBPC!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

BWV Dreamin said:


> Loved it! Weather was fantastic, not a drop of rain. Waiting to book that WBPC!!




Good to hear!  I am glad your weather was fantastic!!


----------



## jimmytammy

BWV
I love those corner rooms!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Monday morning Groupies!
DDaughter and I are back from our trip to Georgia/WDW.  We were in a studio at AKL-Kidani. It was H-O-T!  And extremely crowded.  I used a crowd calendar to plan our stay - sorry don't remember which one though may have been from Undercover Tourist? We were not able to get a fastpass for Flight of Passage.  There were upwards of 3 hour waits in the standby line.  Maybe next time....  We did do the river ride and spent an evening enjoying Pandora and the nighttime  Rivers of Light.

Magic Kingdom was wall to wall people.  We cut our day short and opted to do the monorail loop and enjoy the resorts.  Unfortunately we didn't make it to the TOWL. The heat really took its toll on both of us.  We found ourselves spending time in and around our resort and enjoying the animals from our balcony.

Epcot and Disney Springs were manageable.  We thoroughly enjoyed our lunch at The Polite Pig.  I highly recommend their brussel sprouts and roasted beet salad. The brussel sprouts were so good we went back for another 

Enjoy your day!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Dean Marino said:


> . . . . . . . . DVC - Don't bring in DOGS, unless you wish to assume full responsibility for "breakage" ,"cleaning", and "maintenance".  NOT in our contract.



Couldn't agree more, but it is easily buried in maintenance fees under just about any title you can come up with.  We will pay, one way or the other.  And don't forget the abusers.  There are always those in any free society that find ways to use the system. Somebody sometime is going to have a respiratory issue due to a pet housed in a room without notice or inadequate cleaning. Maybe it will be Jimmy & his hidden cat?


----------



## ArielSRL

DiznyDi said:


> We thoroughly enjoyed our lunch at The Polite Pig.


Glad to hear it. My husband loves the bourbons and whiskeys offered here so we will do lunch there in June.


----------



## Dean Marino

Dizny Dad said:


> Couldn't agree more, but it is easily buried in maintenance fees under just about any title you can come up with.  We will pay, one way or the other.  And don't forget the abusers.  There are always those in any free society that find ways to use the system. Somebody sometime is going to have a respiratory issue due to a pet housed in a room without notice or inadequate cleaning. Maybe it will be Jimmy & his hidden cat?



And an update - from another thread?  Check the "Declaration of Condominium" that was offered, and agreed to, by buyer and DVC....

See:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/will-dogs-be-allowed-at-a-dvc-resort.3640629/page-2

"The declaration of condominium clearly and unequivocally says no pets allowed. Many members, such as myself, bought in on the basis pets are not allowed. The declaration gives DVD the ability to unilaterally amend it, but it is specifically stated this is only when it is not detrimental to the rights of owners."


----------



## Minnie_Moo

I have seen service dogs at DVC resorts, so I'm pretty sure that they have already been housed (in relatively low numbers)...  

While in Pandora last week, I saw a guy taking photos of his service dog that was wearing Mickey ears.Very cute! I wasn't quick enough to grab a photo.


----------



## twokats

Well, I finally feel like we have turned a corner and are going in a good direction.  I walked into Clay's room today and while he is still on the breathing machine for probably a couple of more days, he was not sedated and I was able to see his beautiful eyes and have him hold my hand.  I can see a scared frantic look on his face occasionally, but he is a real trooper and overcomes the fear and tries to stay calm.  

As far as the dogs. . . . Jimmy, I did not let the dogs out!!!   I can say, mine stay at home, they need a vacation without me sometimes like I need for them to really appreciate me when I get back home to them.


----------



## twinklebug

Excellent news Kathy!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Such good news Kathy!


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats
More great news!  Prayers continuing


----------



## Dizny Dad

twokats said:


> Well, I finally feel like we have turned a corner and are going in a good direction.  I walked into Clay's room today . . . . . .  he is a real trooper . . . . . .
> 
> As far as the dogs. . . . Jimmy, I did not let the dogs out!!!   I can say, mine stay at home, they need a vacation without me sometimes like I need for them to really appreciate me when I get back home to them.



Great news!  Thanks for keeping us up on what is happening.

And if you didn't let the dogs out, then Who, , ,Who , , Who, Who?


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> Great news!  Thanks for keeping us up on what is happening.
> 
> And if you didn't let the dogs out, then Who, , ,Who , , Who, Who?



It was you Dad!  Just come clean!    

4 more sleeps!           Assuming I sleep which I never do these days.


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

Going to be staying at Boulder Ridge Villas on 12/14-12/15 (2 Days, 1 Night) in a Deluxe Studio! This will be my first time staying at Boulder Ridge/Wilderness Lodge or ANY Disney Vacation Club/Deluxe Villa Resort for that matter! Can't wait! If you guys wanna see my PTR here it is: https://www.disboards.com/threads/g...ing-the-night-solo-december-2017-ptr.3634108/


----------



## Dizny Dad

Woof.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies IanDLBZF from MCMagic!!!!

You have landed on the friendliest thread on the DIS(self proclaimed of course)

1st, let me say you have chosen a great resort for your 1st DVC/Deluxe stay!  You may be spoiled before its all over(in a good way, though). 

 2nd, there are many groupies who will be in the area during your stay, and we like to meet up when time allows.  Check out the 1st page and see if your time overlaps with anyone, and PM them to see if you can have a groupie meet.  They are lots of fun, as we all have a common thread, love of Disney/love of the Lodge.  You may make a new lifetime friend along the way, I know our family has with many of the groupies we have met here.  

3rd, if you are so inclined, if you would like to add your upcoming trip to the mix, PM Sleepydog25, the keeper of our thread to add you name, dates and resort to the upcoming trips and he will get you in there, along with, if you wish, you can add your birthday and anniversary dates to the 1st page by sending KAT4DISNEY a PM with that info.  We love celebrating birthdays around here!


----------



## bobbiwoz

horselover said:


> It was you Dad!  Just come clean!
> 
> 4 more sleeps!           Assuming I sleep which I never do these days.


I was going to “like”this, well, except to learn you are not sleeping well.


----------



## horselover

bobbiwoz said:


> I was going to “like”this, well, except to learn you are not sleeping well.



Thank Bobbi.  Just one of those things about getting older or so I've been told.  The insomnia comes & goes but when it comes it tends to stay around for awhile.       There are worse afflications to have I suppose.  I'm otherwise healthy. I just miss having a good night's sleep.   

Good morning groupie friends!    Happy Wednesday!  3 more days!


----------



## sleepydog25

IanDLBZF from MCMagic said:


> Going to be staying at Boulder Ridge Villas on 12/14-12/15 (2 Days, 1 Night) in a Deluxe Studio! This will be my first time staying at Boulder Ridge/Wilderness Lodge or ANY Disney Vacation Club/Deluxe Villa Resort for that matter! Can't wait!


, *Ian*!  As *JT* says, you've found the friendliest group on the DIS (though I gotta say, the new Copper Creek thread is pretty darn welcoming, too), and we're happy you've chosen VWL as your first DVC experience (you are welcome to call it BRV, but you'll find on this thread that most of us Groupies will always call it VWL). I've added your trips to Page 1 per your PM, so now you've "officially" joined our little band. All that we've ever required is that the person have a love (or anticipation of love) for the Lodge, and you've met that criteria. Again, welcome aboard!


----------



## amy ettinger

Just passed ROFR year for VBR!    Can’t wait to become members!


----------



## Granny

amy ettinger said:


> Just passed ROFR year for VBR!    Can’t wait to become members!




*Amy*...that's AWESOME!  I'm sure you are very excited.  And thanks for dropping by this thread to let us know.


----------



## Granny

IanDLBZF from MCMagic said:


> Going to be staying at Boulder Ridge Villas on 12/14-12/15 (2 Days, 1 Night) in a Deluxe Studio! This will be my first time staying at Boulder Ridge/Wilderness Lodge or ANY Disney Vacation Club/Deluxe Villa Resort for that matter! Can't wait! If you guys wanna see my PTR here it is: https://www.disboards.com/threads/g...ing-the-night-solo-december-2017-ptr.3634108/




*Ian*...welcome to the VWL Groupies thread!  Even with such a short stay, I'm sure you'll love staying at VWL.  The Lodge is just so incredible at Christmas time...the decorations, the music, everything...and I hope you have a great trip.


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

Granny said:


> *Ian*...welcome to the VWL Groupies thread!  Even with such a short stay, I'm sure you'll love staying at VWL.  The Lodge is just so incredible at Christmas time...the decorations, the music, everything...and I hope you have a great trip.


I most certainly will!


----------



## sleepydog25

amy ettinger said:


> Just passed ROFR year for VBR!    Can’t wait to become members!


Congrats!!  The Lodge is so lovely, such a wonderful place to stay.  You'll love owning there, I'm certain.  And, you've come to the right place to share your success and love of the Lodge.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies amy ettinger!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

So much fun when new folks find their way to our little corner of the Dis!
WELCOME amy ettinger - and congrats on passing ROFR  and WELCOME IanDLBZF


----------



## DenLo

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> Another prayer request....my brother was moved to hospice a week ago. Watching him suffer is unbearable. We lost our dad a year and a half ago, and we’re also very worried about our elderly mother.



Sorry to hear about your brother.  Definitely will send prayers your way.  Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## DenLo

BWV Dreamin said:


> Well forgot about photobucket not being free. My pics are too big to upload. Once I find a way I’ll post them!



You export them to a file on your desktop as a medium or small size and then you can post them here.


----------



## sleepydog25

The weekend is upon us! Not much in the way of plans here. *Luv* just got back from the World where she met up with some friends for F&W, so we'll not stray too far the next few days.  Home game tonight and DD is a senior and in the band (on tennis team, on academic competition team, and in the one-act play competition, as well), so I'll walk with her pre-game when they recognize the seniors. Hard to imagine this will be one of her last home football games.  Sheesh.  Other than that, *Luv* and I will likely head out to eat tomorrow night at one of our fave places not too far away. And, that's it, folks!  Have a great weekend!


----------



## ArielSRL

sleepydog25 said:


> The weekend is upon us! Not much in the way of plans here. *Luv* just got back from the World where she met up with some friends for F&W, so we'll not stray too far the next few days.  Home game tonight and DD is a senior and in the band (on tennis team, on academic competition team, and in the one-act play competition, as well), so I'll walk with her pre-game when they recognize the seniors. Hard to imagine this will be one of her last home football games.  Sheesh.  Other than that, *Luv* and I will likely head out to eat tomorrow night at one of our fave places not too far away. And, that's it, folks!  Have a great weekend!


Bittersweet, I'm sure. I have several years before all that (my kids are 3 and 6) but I'm looking forward to it. I could be way off but I'm guessing band for my oldest and sports for my youngest based on personality. 

Anyway, we are headed to the corn maze tonight. Should be a fun time. 

Firming up June plans. Drive down Sunday 6/3 from GA (6 hrs 45 min without stops), pool time on afternoon arrival, possibly do the campfire or movie that night, or GP for HEA. Monday - explore resort, possibly WCC for breakfast, maybe rent some water craft, pool time, Hoop Dee Doo at 6:15, maybe GP for HEA. Tuesday - MK, BOG dinner. Wednesday - Disney Springs, Polite Pig lunch, Sanaa early dinner, ToTWL for HEA. Thursday - head home.


----------



## Dizny Dad

sleepydog25 said:


> . . . . . .  Home game tonight and DD is a senior and in the band . . . so I'll walk with her pre-game when they recognize the seniors. Hard to imagine this will be one of her last home football games.  Sheesh.  . . . . . . .



*Sleepy* - Please recognize that it will be like a Bobsled to hell after that.  Life is indeed like a roll of toilet paper; the closer you get to the end, the faster it goes.  It has been 20 years since DiznyDi and I walked DD (also a band member) across the field on Senior night.  Feels like three.  I think I see the cardboard roll . . . .


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> *Sleepy* - Please recognize that it will be like a Bobsled to hell after that.  Life is indeed like a roll of toilet paper; the closer you get to the end, the faster it goes.  It has been 20 years since DiznyDi and I walked DD (also a band member) across the field on Senior night.  Feels like three.  I think I see the cardboard roll . . . .


Yep. I like your analogy re: the toilet paper roll. While on the one hand, I'm excited for DD's venture into adulthood (despite all the tough life lessons to come), losing some of the final pieces of the little girl aspect are bittersweet. I know we'll always have the closeness we established when I was a SAHD, but gone will be the days when I see her almost daily. And, she'll always be a Disney girl, too, I suspect. *Luv* and I are taking her to D'Land next summer, so that will be a blast.  Life, as they say, goes on, or as I've always told my daughters about challenges we've faced, the world will continue to spin.


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> Life is indeed like a roll of toilet paper; the closer you get to the end, the faster it goes.



Holy cow, our own Forrest DDad Gump here!  Awesome!


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> The weekend is upon us! Not much in the way of plans here. *Luv* just got back from the World where she met up with some friends for F&W, so we'll not stray too far the next few days.  Home game tonight and DD is a senior and in the band (on tennis team, on academic competition team, and in the one-act play competition, as well), so I'll walk with her pre-game when they recognize the seniors. Hard to imagine this will be one of her last home football games.  Sheesh.  Other than that, *Luv* and I will likely head out to eat tomorrow night at one of our fave places not too far away. And, that's it, folks!  Have a great weekend!



And didn't realize your DD was a senior this year too.   It is a strange & bittersweet thing especially when it's the last one.  What is her plan after graduation?  College?  Job?  Gap year?

My 3rd wait list at BLT for the bonus Dec trip just came through!     So now I'm 3 nights BLT, 1 night BWV.   I'd be ok with 2 & 2.  Best of both worlds especially with the Epcot event so now I've wait listed the 3rd night at BWV.  Lets see if my luck continues.  Now if only I'd have such good luck with my VGC wait lists.

I have weekend plans.   I'm going to Disney World!    

Have a great weekend groupie friends!


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> And didn't realize your DD was a senior this year too.   It is a strange & bittersweet thing especially when it's the last one.  What is her plan after graduation?  College?  Job?  Gap year?
> 
> I have weekend plans.   I'm going to Disney World!
> 
> Have a great weekend groupie friends!


Well, DD's mom took her, no kidding, to 25 college/university campuses this past summer.   Fortunately, her mom can afford such things. I took her to one.  It actually worked out well for them to do more mother/daughter bonding, plus my daughter likes to collect t-shirts and sweatshirts.  Guess how many new ones she has now?  I suspect she'll follow in her mom's footsteps and see what pre-med is like somewhere, most likely her mom's alma mater, Washington & Lee. Her mom was in the second (or third) year that allowed women to attend and is a legacy in a sorority she helped found there. DD's aunt went to the same school about four years later, so now that's a double legacy. And a step-sister graduated there two years ago. However, all is not set in stone as the kiddo has a good head on her shoulders and is seriously considering other schools, depending on which one a) fits her best and b) might offer some serious dollars to go there. If she does go to W & L, she'll only be 2.5 hours away.

Sigh. No plans for Disney World the rest of the year and none for next year at all since we'll be doing D'Land, instead.  Have a great weekend!


----------



## DVC Jen

Dizny Dad said:


> Life is indeed like a roll of toilet paper; the closer you get to the end, the faster it goes.  .



Truer words have never been said.  My youngest graduated from college this past May.  I remember when they were little - I never really stopped to think about how fast it was all passing by.  Now I wish I could go back for a few days and enjoy it all over again.


----------



## Nikki G

Dizny Dad said:


> Life is indeed like a roll of toilet paper; the closer you get to the end, the faster it goes.



And this right here is why we decided to go against our practical natures and join DVC, as well as go nuts and splurge on MVMCP when we go this December (thanks for all the input on it by the way!). We came to the sudden realization that our children will begin leaving our nest sooner than we would like to think. Judging by how fast the past 8 years have gone by, I can only imagine how fast the next will go. There are no guarantees in life, so we might as well live the life that makes us happy. And Disney World makes us VERY happy!


----------



## jimmytammy

Nikki G said:


> And this right here is why we decided to go against our practical natures and join DVC, as well as go nuts and splurge on MVMCP when we go this December (thanks for all the input on it by the way!). We came to the sudden realization that our children will begin leaving our nest sooner than we would like to think. Judging by how fast the past 8 years have gone by, I can only imagine how fast the next will go. There are no guarantees in life, so we might as well live the life that makes us happy. And Disney World makes us VERY happy!


Our thoughts too!  And no regrets of doing so.  My FIL passed away at 52 with ALS(same age as me now)in 1999.  And it woke us up to reality, life is short at best, and we knew the times with our kids would go by quickly, and they did.  But we got to spend some quality time with them, not only at WDW, but in many other facets of their lives as well.  And because we spent so much time in their lives early on, they have remained close, not only in proximity, but in our lives as well.


----------



## sleepydog25

Nikki G said:


> And this right here is why we decided to go against our practical natures and join DVC, as well as go nuts and splurge on MVMCP when we go this December (thanks for all the input on it by the way!). We came to the sudden realization that our children will begin leaving our nest sooner than we would like to think. Judging by how fast the past 8 years have gone by, I can only imagine how fast the next will go. There are no guarantees in life, so we might as well live the life that makes us happy. And Disney World makes us VERY happy!


Well said. *Luv* and I met later in life and did so through Disney. Sure, buying into DVC is a bit of an extravagance, but it's one of the things that enriches our story together. Some people buy PSLs for thousands of dollars then have to buy season tickets. Others go to a particular band's concerts every time they can. Some buy a boat, or become qualified divers, or go to the beach every year.  Whatever brings you happiness in this short merry-go-round we call life.


----------



## Granny

Wow, we are quite the philosophical bunch here these days!  And everyone is so right about making time with our loved ones count.   I can say that DVC was also part of that thinking for us as we bought when my girls were 12 & 10 years old.  Those annual trips during their teen years are still being talked about today when we get together.   And as I walked my daughter down the aisle during her wedding a couple of weeks ago, it was a constant thought about how quickly life goes by.  

I think everyone here knows how to "stop and smell the roses" and cherish our loved ones.  But it never hurts to remind ourselves of that during our busy lives.

So...I look forward to smelling some roses with my Groupie friends in just a few short weeks!


----------



## ErinC

We too have a senior this year. We have senior night next Friday. DD is the mascot at our school. This is DD #2 of 3. The toilet paper roll is is about half finished for us. Thanks for the reminder about cherishing the moments. DD wants the whole family to participate in the wild Africa trek that she wants as sort of a graduation present on our spring break trip. I'm kind of choking on spending $700 on a 3 hour tour for the four of us. I'll just try to focus on the memories that we are creating!   After all, DD tried to smooth it over by saying "Well it also includes our lunch!" Said like a true teenager that has no idea of the value of a dollar.  

Headed to a car show with DH today. Kind of "work" thing for him. Wish it was the Magic Kingdom instead! Enjoy your Saturday everyone!


----------



## Corinne

Hi All. It’s been a while since I have posted, but to go along with the theme of the recent posts about how short life truly is, I thought I would finally let you know my precious brother lost his courageous battle earlier this month. 

He was only 63, but he lived a great life and was able to see and feel how much he was loved by the number of family and friends who visited during his hospitalization and hospice stay. We were actually told by the hospice staff no one has ever received the number of visitors as he did.

My husbands sister died at the age of 46, and we have always known how precious and short life is. With the loss of my brother we have once again come to the realization that our time on this earth is not guaranteed and so we must live each day to its fullest. 

I thank you all for your prayers and kind words. 

C


----------



## Granny

*Corinne*...God's blessing on your family at this time.


----------



## sleepydog25

Our thoughts and wishes to you and your entire family, *Corinne*.


----------



## DenLo

Sorry that you lost your brother Corinne.  Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## ArielSRL

ErinC said:


> Said like a true teenager that has no idea of the value of a dollar.


Interesting story about that. My DH decided to pay our son to go to school. He is 6 and just started Kinder in August. Even though he has gone to some sort of school since he was 2.5 yrs, he was having a rough time (and he goes to school with me), so this was the solution my DH presented - without asking me first, but I digress. One if the positive things to come out if it, is my son is learning the value of a dollar. We don’t buy him toys or games or any of that kind of stuff anymore. He has to use his own money. So he has to figure out what is worth it and what he wants most. I’m still not 100% on board but it’s been interesting to see his sense of finance develop!



Corinne said:


> Hi All. It’s been a while since I have posted, but to go along with the theme of the recent posts about how short life truly is, I thought I would finally let you know my precious brother lost his courageous battle earlier this month.


I am so sorry for your loss. Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## twinklebug

I'm so very sorry Corinne.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

So sorry to hear of your loss Corinne.


----------



## horselover

Corrine - I'm very sorry for your loss.    



ErinC said:


> We too have a senior this year. We have senior night next Friday. DD is the mascot at our school. This is DD #2 of 3. The toilet paper roll is is about half finished for us. Thanks for the reminder about cherishing the moments. DD wants the whole family to participate in the wild Africa trek that she wants as sort of a graduation present on our spring break trip. I'm kind of choking on spending $700 on a 3 hour tour for the four of us. I'll just try to focus on the memories that we are creating!   After all, DD tried to smooth it over by saying "Well it also includes our lunch!" Said like a true teenager that has no idea of the value of a dollar.
> 
> Headed to a car show with DH today. Kind of "work" thing for him. Wish it was the Magic Kingdom instead! Enjoy your Saturday everyone!



If it makes you feel any better it's a fantastic tour!  Easy for me to say though.  I did it as a solo to save $$.   

Someone asked not long ago about a firepit & marshmallow roasting at VWL.  Can't rememeber who but I can report there is definitely a firepit & I saw remnants of sticks with marshmallows in it.

Ok so I went to GP today.  So happy to see the Bison back!   I will admit it's not as bad as I was anticipating.  There are lots of trees & landscaping.  The pool I still don't love.  The stupid boulders are an eye sore in my opinion but there is lots of landscaping (low) around it.  I still miss the trees on the lake side & the nature path but it's not horrible.

Meeting some friends at Jellyrolls tonight.  Keep good thoughts for me.  I get into trouble there.


----------



## twokats

Corinne, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## kungaloosh22

Corinne said:


> He was only 63, but he lived a great life and was able to see and feel how much he was loved by the number of family and friends who visited during his hospitalization and hospice stay. We were actually told by the hospice staff no one has ever received the number of visitors as he did.



Corinne, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. It sounds like he was beloved to many.


----------



## MiaSRN62

twokats said:


> Thanks again for the thoughts and prayers.  We had a major test for a bad bacteria and it came back negative today so that was good news.  He is also off all blood pressure meds.  They are going to try and lower the sedation meds and wean him off the breathing machine.


Thank God Kathy.....continued prayers!


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne, praying for you and your family to experience peace now


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Wow, we are quite the philosophical bunch here these days! And everyone is so right about making time with our loved ones count


And the beauty of this thread is we can share our thoughts, our prayers, our ups and downs, and do so with out judgement or remorse.   A safe haven in a world of being an easy target, thats our groupies.  And I am thankful for each and every one of you, whether I have had the opportunity to meet you or still know only know you as a cyber friend, every once in awhile I need to remind myself what you folks mean to me!  So therefore, I need to say thank you, each and everyone, for being a friend, heck, a family for that matter, to me.  
I don't say it enough, but you folks are the best!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Flossbolna said:


> Since it seems that IT is unwilling to help, I would suggest to complain to guest services about it. The only way this will change is if enough people complain. I can see the reason for this in the potential abuse by local AP holders. They could book a hotel room for every Saturday, make their FP+ 60 days before and then cancel at the last minute, but keep their FP+. However, otherwise you are indeed penalised by Disney for being a loyal customer with an AP and multiple trips. Also, remember that once you used all three FP from Nov 7, you can make an additional day's worth of FP. This will still put you before the 30 day mark. Unless you want those really hard to get FPs for every day, you should be fine with prioritising those days which have hard to get FP now and do the other two days once they become bookable.


Yes *Flossbolna*, I did contact to Guest Services and DVC to express my feelings on this issue. Only DVC called me back.  They mentioned I could make more FP's after the Nov 7th ones were completed but this does NOTHING to help me coordinate my vacation plans with my good friends coming down from PA. They already made all their FP's on Oct 10th and I am sure we will not be able to coordinate attractions and times with them 30 days later. So they are going to do their own thing on a couple days. Kinda sad how this MDE can put a wedge in the plans of friends and family.

The FP limit, as a local and PAP holder is very "limiting" for sure since we tend to visit often! LOL As an example, my husband and I are making a trip to WDW tomorrow (want to meet up with *Julie "horselover"*).....but the option of doing a few rides/attractions with FP would be nice too. NOPE. I am at my 7 day limit due to our 2 day visit in Nov and our 5 days in Dec.  So no Fast Passes are allowed for us! The guest doing the 10 or 14 day vacation with all days in a row gets the advantage there. 

The DVC rep who called me did not seem very sympathetic to my side of this. He said it's been brought up before but he'll present it at the next meeting. So whatever.....just one of those unfair Disney rules.  But as a family, due to the fact we can't get FP's for our entire Dec trip has made us decide to do Sea World. We paid premium points for a weekend day at BLT but are not allowed FP's due to 7 day limit. So Sea World will get our business for the day. Love Disney but don't love this policy. Just accepting and moving on and will not book DVC or any Disney hotel if I am at my 7 day limit in the future.


----------



## MiaSRN62

As for the dog policy. My concern is will I hear barking when I'm trying to sleep? Where are guests walking their dogs? Will their be a designated area for "toileting"? I am a huge pet lover. Have 2 dogs and 1 cat (we just lost one of our cats a couple weeks ago).  But not sure I want to be in a room near someone with a yapping chihuahua? So I am torn until I see how this goes.................


----------



## bobbiwoz

Corrine, I am sorry for your loss, and keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Corrine*.....I am so very sorry for the loss of your brother. Keeping you in thought and prayer xo


----------



## DVC Jen

MiaSRN62 said:


> As for the dog policy. My concern is will I hear barking when I'm trying to sleep? Where are guests walking their dogs? Will their be a designated area for "toileting"? I am a huge pet lover. Have 2 dogs and 1 cat (we just lost one of our cats a couple weeks ago).  But not sure I want to be in a room near someone with a yapping chihuahua? So I am torn until I see how this goes.................


 

I know exactly what you mean.  I am a huge dog lover - figuratively and literally.  I have three dogs 104, 130 and 174 pounds.  Our smallest is a Grt Prynees/Lab mix (the other two are purebred newfoundlands) and man oh man is he a barker.  He barks at EVERYTHING.  The FB notification chime sounded on my phone on Friday and he jumped up, started barking and ran to the front door.  Continued barking and ran to the front window.  I laugh about it - but he is my dog and I love him dearly.  It wouldn't be so cute or funny if I took him to Disney with us and he annoyed people who do not love and adore him like I do.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Can one be staying at any Disney hotel or does it have to be a DVC resort in order to get the priority booking for Moonlight Madness at Epcot for Dec 11? My friends can't find a studio or 1 bedroom anywhere.....for months......but cash rooms available. Just wondering if anyone knows if this will gain them access to the Oct 24 reservation booking window?


----------



## Nikki G

I have what is probably a ridiculous question, but I trust that you won't judge me. Or make fun of me too much, at least. So, tell me about parking! As you know I am a DVC rookie. We are driving to Florida in December so will have our car with us when we do our resort Christmas decorations tour. We are staying at Saratoga Springs and were thinking it would be easier to drive our car than dealing with the buses. Our general plan is to head to the monorail loop first. Where to park there? Where are we even allowed to park? Can we just roll up and park at other resorts? Can we just park at Transportation Center and ride the monorail to all the resorts? After that we will head to our beloved Lodge, probably just drive the car over there. Then, should time permit, drive over to the Epcot resorts. I have no idea where to even attempt parking over there. What are the rules with parking at other resorts when you just want to check out their decorations or walk around? Or should we just ditch the car and stick to transportation? Thank you veterans, for taking the time to guide us!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Nikki G said:


> I have what is probably a ridiculous question, but I trust that you won't judge me. Or make fun of me too much, at least. So, tell me about parking! As you know I am a DVC rookie. We are driving to Florida in December so will have our car with us when we do our resort Christmas decorations tour. We are staying at Saratoga Springs and were thinking it would be easier to drive our car than dealing with the buses. Our general plan is to head to the monorail loop first. Where to park there? Where are we even allowed to park? Can we just roll up and park at other resorts? Can we just park at Transportation Center and ride the monorail to all the resorts? After that we will head to our beloved Lodge, probably just drive the car over there. Then, should time permit, drive over to the Epcot resorts. I have no idea where to even attempt parking over there. What are the rules with parking at other resorts when you just want to check out their decorations or walk around? Or should we just ditch the car and stick to transportation? Thank you veterans, for taking the time to guide us!


Hi Nikki....
You can park at the TTC and take monorail or ferry over. If you are staying at VWL, you probably would prefer to opt for the water launch to the MK. From there, you can catch the monorail to Epcot and go back and forth between the two parks this way. It does make a pit-stop at the TTC going from MK....then you disembark that monorail....walk down to the other monorail adjacent and catch that to Epcot. It is VERY difficult to park at Y&B without dining ADR's. Some times of the year are easier than others. But you risk being turned away most from Y&B, Contemporary and sometimes Boardwalk. Boardwalk has no self-parking and you must valet----so pricey.  For the holidays, we've found self-parking at either the Poly or GF is the easier....then monorail loop around to all the monorail resorts.  Don't miss the gingerbread house at the GF. So the rules are generally if you are not a guest or have ADR's at a resort you may be turned away but it's worth a try. Last year we self-parked at the GF (that lot is a 5 min walk in to the resort) and then took the "resort" monorail around the hotels.


----------



## twinklebug

Nikki G said:


> I have what is probably a ridiculous question, but I trust that you won't judge me. Or make fun of me too much, at least. So, tell me about parking! As you know I am a DVC rookie. We are driving to Florida in December so will have our car with us when we do our resort Christmas decorations tour. We are staying at Saratoga Springs and were thinking it would be easier to drive our car than dealing with the buses. Our general plan is to head to the monorail loop first. Where to park there? Where are we even allowed to park? Can we just roll up and park at other resorts? Can we just park at Transportation Center and ride the monorail to all the resorts? After that we will head to our beloved Lodge, probably just drive the car over there. Then, should time permit, drive over to the Epcot resorts. I have no idea where to even attempt parking over there. What are the rules with parking at other resorts when you just want to check out their decorations or walk around? Or should we just ditch the car and stick to transportation? Thank you veterans, for taking the time to guide us!


We're a very non judgemental group - no worries. Besides, eventually, we all try the various methods to see what works.
I have a similar issue this coming December where I'll be way out on the African savanna, not exactly convenient to the monorail loop or the Lodge for resort hopping. I do think I'll stick with the Disney buses though, take it to the MK, walk to the monorail and hop around before heading over to the Lodge. This way I don't have to worry about returning to a car parked in a sea of cars and at the end of the evening I'm free to relax and grab a drink at one of the resorts if I want without concern (other than turning a lovely shade of pink).

For SSR we found the internal bus loop to be a bit annoying, but you get accustomed to it. I liked being the first stop for drop off/pickup so we'd have a seat and minimal wait. If you're interested,  I want to say that is the Grandstand area, but ask the SSR thread folks.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MiaSRN62 said:


> Can one be staying at any Disney hotel or does it have to be a DVC resort in order to get the priority booking for Moonlight Madness at Epcot for Dec 11? My friends can't find a studio or 1 bedroom anywhere.....for months......but cash rooms available. Just wondering if anyone knows if this will gain them access to the Oct 24 reservation booking window?



I believe that will work Maria.  Originally when they announced it in an email it said for those staying on DVC reservations I believe but it was changed on the website later to any Disney resort so it seemed to be intentional.


----------



## jimmytammy

*Nikki G*
No question is silly, unless you don't ask  If you are willing to make a ressie at one of the monorail resort restaurants, thats a good way to self park, eat then catch the monorail.  I find Poly or Contemporary a bit easier to do this than GF, not sure why.  Or park at TTC, then monorail, though this can take a bit more time.  One last idea, park at WL, grab a bite at Geyser Pt then head out on the boat to Contemporary to start your trek.  From that point, get off monorail at MK, then catch bus to BW, BC or Y&B.  Then bus back to MK, and monorail to which resort you parked at.   

Another option, ditch the car, bus from SSR to MK, walk to Contemporary, maybe 10 min walk(believe me, its faster than backtracking to the Monorail, waiting, etc.)catch all the resorts, make a full loop to Contemp, boat to WL, boat back to MK, catch bus to either Epcot resort, then bus to DS and walk or boat back to SSR.  

Either way it will be a full day.  Personally, doing something like this, I like having my car at my disposal, as you can move a little quicker.


----------



## wdrl

While waiting to board a flight at the Vancouver BC airport, I saw something in a gift store window that reminded me of @Granny:

 

Who knew that opinions about the Wilderness Lodge renovations have become international in scope?


----------



## Granny

wdrl said:


> While waiting to board a flight at the Vancouver BC airport, I saw something in a gift store window that reminded me of @Granny:
> 
> View attachment 278720
> 
> Who knew that opinions about the Wilderness Lodge renovations have become international in scope?


Oh that is just too funny!


----------



## DiznyDi

DVC Jen said:


> I know exactly what you mean.  I am a huge dog lover - figuratively and literally.  I have three dogs 104, 130 and 174 pounds.  Our smallest is a Grt Prynees/Lab mix (the other two are purebred newfoundlands) and man oh man is he a barker.  He barks at EVERYTHING.  The FB notification chime sounded on my phone on Friday and he jumped up, started barking and ran to the front door.  Continued barking and ran to the front window.  I laugh about it - but he is my dog and I love him dearly.  It wouldn't be so cute or funny if I took him to Disney with us and he annoyed people who do not love and adore him like I do.



Ahh a girl after my own heart!  I love dogs and the bigger the better.  Though I don't know that I would want 3 at once.  I always wanted a leonberger, another giant dog breed.  Our 'Tillie' is 15 yrs old. She was a rescue pup. Mom was a golden retriever, Dad was a fence jumper. I expected a nice big even tempered golden, we got a high strung primitive brain golden-chow mix .  She looks like a golden even the webbed feet, she's just the size of a chow.  Right around 50 pounds.  But she's ours and we love her.


----------



## Granny

Okay Groupies...the Moonlight Magic reservation window is open for the December Moonlight Magic events in December.  Hope you remembered!

If not, here's the link:  https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/discounts-perks-offers/member-events/moonlight-magic-epcot/


----------



## DiznyDi

I was 'in line' at seconds after 9:00. At 9:15 the page bombed due to 'Internal Error'. I recd the invitation in my email shortly after 9:00 and used the link provided in my 2nd attempt.  I was 'in line' at 9:16 and was finished and signed-up at 9:38.


----------



## Granny

DiznyDi said:


> I was 'in line' at seconds after 9:00. At 9:15 the page bombed due to 'Internal Error'. I recd the invitation in my email shortly after 9:00 and used the link provided in my 2nd attempt.  I was 'in line' at 9:16 and was finished and signed-up at 9:38.



Glad you got in.  I was "on hold" for 15 minutes and the page said "DO NOT REFRESH YOUR BROWSER" so I didn't.  It just kept spinning.  Finally, Mrs Granny got on her laptop and got right in about 9:30.  So we are booked for the 11th...see you there!


----------



## DVC Jen

DiznyDi said:


> Ahh a girl after my own heart!  I love dogs and the bigger the better.  Though I don't know that I would want 3 at once.  I always wanted a leonberger, another giant dog breed.  Our 'Tillie' is 15 yrs old. She was a rescue pup. Mom was a golden retriever, Dad was a fence jumper. I expected a nice big even tempered golden, we got a high strung primitive brain golden-chow mix .  She looks like a golden even the webbed feet, she's just the size of a chow.  Right around 50 pounds.  But she's ours and we love her.




I am ready for a 4th - I want another Newfie


----------



## Corinne

I was in a seminar and signed on from my phone right at 9:00. I got the same error as Di, and despite it saying not to refresh the page, I did (I’m a rebel). Anyway, we are confirmed for the 11th. I just hope we can stay awake.


----------



## Corinne

Thank you all for your prayers and kind words of support. They are very much appreciated.


----------



## bobbiwoz

My group is in for the 4th Moonlight Magic!  I can hardly believe I have signed up for something that begins at 10PM!


----------



## Lakegirl

So excited for our April trip.  I can't believe we will have a two bedroom.  I can't seem to find the room layout for VWL.  I see the CCV at the beginning of this thread but can't seem to find our??? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Lakegirl said:


> So excited for our April trip.  I can't believe we will have a two bedroom.  I can't seem to find the room layout for VWL.  I see the CCV at the beginning of this thread but can't seem to find our??? Any help would be greatly appreciated.



lol - I know!   Here you go - http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/villas-at-wilderness-lodge/maps-a-photos-2265  Just scroll down a little bit and there are maps for each floor.


----------



## Lakegirl

Thank you so much Kat!!! Has anybody ever stayed in one of those weird shaped two bedrooms that kind of jut around maybe the staircase? 4519 & 4528 3519 and 3528?  Wonder what the layout is like?  I feel like I have seen you talk about them being goo?


----------



## twokats

Since I wasn't home this morning (left for the hospital early) I did not get the email or a chance to try till late this evening and there was no availability.  But that is ok, since Kati and I usually give out before 10 pm.  She was not upset at all.

Update on my son: Clay got a trach this afternoon and the doctor said everything went well and when he looked in the lungs, they were clean!!  He might be moved to the specialty hospital in the next 5 - 7 days.  There is still a lot of questions and a possible surgery when he gets stronger on his kidneys.  As I said a lot of questions, but no answers yet.  He has been a real trooper especially since he has not been able to communicate very well.  Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers and yes, we still need them.


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats said:


> Since I wasn't home this morning (left for the hospital early) I did not get the email or a chance to try till late this evening and there was no availability.  But that is ok, since Kati and I usually give out before 10 pm.  She was not upset at all.
> 
> Update on my son: Clay got a trach this afternoon and the doctor said everything went well and when he looked in the lungs, they were clean!!  He might be moved to the specialty hospital in the next 5 - 7 days.  There is still a lot of questions and a possible surgery when he gets stronger on his kidneys.  As I said a lot of questions, but no answers yet.  He has been a real trooper especially since he has not been able to communicate very well.  Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers and yes, we still need them.



Thanks for the update Kathy!  Prayers are continuing 

We too missed out on the 9am call/online deal, got home last night and both days were gone.  Oh well, we poop out early too so probably not meant to be


----------



## jimmytammy

Lakegirl said:


> Thank you so much Kat!!! Has anybody ever stayed in one of those weird shaped two bedrooms that kind of jut around maybe the staircase? 4519 & 4528 3519 and 3528?  Wonder what the layout is like?  I feel like I have seen you talk about them being goo?


Our 1st experience with a 2 bed in any resort was in one of those corner rooms.  We were on the 2nd floor facing the pool area.  We loved it and any other 2 beds anywhere are compared to that stay.  I remember the CM at the front desk said you are going to love this room and she was right!  Would love to get that room again someday!!


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> I was 'in line' at seconds after 9:00. At 9:15 the page bombed due to 'Internal Error'. I recd the invitation in my email shortly after 9:00 and used the link provided in my 2nd attempt.  I was 'in line' at 9:16 and was finished and signed-up at 9:38.





Granny said:


> Glad you got in.  I was "on hold" for 15 minutes and the page said "DO NOT REFRESH YOUR BROWSER" so I didn't.  It just kept spinning.  Finally, Mrs Granny got on her laptop and got right in about 9:30.  So we are booked for the 11th...see you there!





Corinne said:


> I was in a seminar and signed on from my phone right at 9:00. I got the same error as Di, and despite it saying not to refresh the page, I did (I’m a rebel). Anyway, we are confirmed for the 11th. I just hope we can stay awake.



I got the same error right at 9:00.  It just continued to spin until 9:30 when I had to give up because I had a breakfast reservation at 10:00 at Yachtsmans.  I was able to get the email link to work on my phone while I was having breakfast so I'm confirmed for the 11th too.  We need a groupie meet!  It will likely be my only one since I can't to the other 2 that are scheduled.



twokats said:


> Since I wasn't home this morning (left for the hospital early) I did not get the email or a chance to try till late this evening and there was no availability.  But that is ok, since Kati and I usually give out before 10 pm.  She was not upset at all.
> 
> Update on my son: Clay got a trach this afternoon and the doctor said everything went well and when he looked in the lungs, they were clean!!  He might be moved to the specialty hospital in the next 5 - 7 days.  There is still a lot of questions and a possible surgery when he gets stronger on his kidneys.  As I said a lot of questions, but no answers yet.  He has been a real trooper especially since he has not been able to communicate very well.  Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers and yes, we still need them.



That's great news!  Continued prayers coming Clay's way.

My trip is winding down.  I transferred from PVB to BWV yesterday & I have to say I'm glad.  There are things I like about PVB but it's just not the resort for me.   It was so nice to sleep in a soft bed last night & I actually slept until 8:00 with no outdoor noise!       It was the first good night's sleep I've had since I've been here.

Rode Flight of Passage for the first time yesterday.   All I can say is it lived up to the hype.  Absolutely incredible.   I hit an all time record for steps taken in a day at Disney yesterday.  23,536 steps.       I'm tired & feeling it today so I thought I'd make today a relaxing pool day.  So of course that means there was a big temperature drop & it's only in the 60s today.      I may end of doing a lap around WS.  When I was at DHS Mon. I spotted a shake at Min & Bill's that has been calling my name ever since.  A mudslide milkshake.  Chocolate or vanilla ice cream with Bailey's & Kahlua.  Not at all on my low carb diet but I think I may have to have it.     With all those steps taken I'll say I've earned it.  

Have a good day groupie friends!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Horeselover, what I liked about your post was the description of the shake!  It’s been added to my “must try” list.

(When I first read your post, I mistakenly thought you were going to mention a SNAKE you saw.  Boy am I glad I did continue to read!)


----------



## horselover

bobbiwoz said:


> Horeselover, what I liked about your post was the description of the shake!  It’s been added to my “must try” list.
> 
> (When I first read your post, I mistakenly thought you were going to mention a SNAKE you saw.  Boy am I glad I did continue to read!)



   I'll let you know how it is.  I can pretty much guarantee it will be mine!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Our 1st experience with a 2 bed in any resort was in one of those corner rooms.  We were on the 2nd floor facing the pool area.  We loved it and any other 2 beds anywhere are compared to that stay.  I remember the CM at the front desk said you are going to love this room and she was right!  Would love to get that room again someday!!


I, too, had a 2BR corner room many years ago, and it also looked out over the old courtyard/Hidden Springs area (RIP ).  So much room!  Our layout was the MBR to the left when you walked in, and the 2nd BR was off to the right through the huge living room area (and kitchen). The living area was so spacious, we had a full-sized dining table and chairs, and we had three or four balconies--one each for the bedrooms, and I want to say two off the living area--one to the left of the dining room that was parallel to our room and looked over the pool/courtyard area (faced the main Lodge and the lake) and the other by the dining table and parallel to the 2nd BR (facing the lake only). Though not a 2BR, we did have a similar 1BR in May that was on the bus stop side of VWL.  It, too, had a tremendous amount of room with two balconies and a larger dining table than most 1BRs. The living area was large enough that I could actually work on my blocking for the role I had in an upcoming play.  Love those rooms!


----------



## Granny

This was our view from the restaurant balcony last night as we had a nice meal and a few adult beverages:

 

Enjoying a laid back trip...one of our few non-Disney vacations!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> This was our view from the restaurant balcony last night as we had a nice meal and a few adult beverages:
> 
> View attachment 279350
> 
> Enjoying a laid back trip...one of our few non-Disney vacations!


My question is, did you try the slides?

P.S. Gorgeous!


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> My question is, did you try the slides?



I was eyeing them but Mrs Granny gave me "the look" which meant "don't even think of it".


----------



## Pattipook

Hello, My name is Patricia.  I am joining Bobbiwoz the week of December 1 - 9, 2017.  I heard you may be having a get together.  Would it be OK if I joined you?


----------



## sleepydog25

Pattipook said:


> Hello, My name is Patricia.  I am joining Bobbiwoz the week of December 1 - 9, 2017.  I heard you may be having a get together.  Would it be OK if I joined you?


I won't be there in December, but welcome, *Patricia*! We love new folks dropping by and saying, "hi!" Maybe, you'll even enjoy yourself enough to drop in regularly and get to know us (and we, you).


----------



## ottawagreg

Hello Groupies!!  I am just crashing to say hello. Hope you all are well. We are checking into the villas at wilderness lodge on 12/23. Checking out on 12/31. Eight nights. Studio dwellers. What are the chances of switching to a studio in copper creek. I realize I would have to call and talk to cast member and for one minute we will have no ressie while they flip rooms. Would there even be studios available and if so is it to risky to bail on the villas and lose my home resort. Just toying with the idea staying in the lodge building. Thanks much. 

Anyone else Staying at WL that week?


----------



## bobbiwoz

ottawagreg said:


> Hello Groupies!!  I am just crashing to say hello. Hope you all are well. We are checking into the villas at wilderness lodge on 12/23. Checking out on 12/31. Eight nights. Studio dwellers. What are the chances of switching to a studio in copper creek. I realize I would have to call and talk to cast member and for one minute we will have no ressie while they flip rooms. Would there even be studios available and if so is it to risky to bail on the villas and lose my home resort. Just toying with the idea staying in the lodge building. Thanks much.
> 
> Anyone else Staying at WL that week?


Check the resort availability tool.  I strongly doubt that something is available for 8 nights.


----------



## Lakegirl

Thanks so much for the info.  They sound amazing!!


----------



## pmaurer74

jimmytammy said:


> Our 1st experience with a 2 bed in any resort was in one of those corner rooms.  We were on the 2nd floor facing the pool area.  We loved it and any other 2 beds anywhere are compared to that stay.  I remember the CM at the front desk said you are going to love this room and she was right!  Would love to get that room again someday!!


I plan to request that room for December if I can.... it is wonderful and I would love to stay there. My sister got it last trip.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Kathy - our prayers for you and family.


----------



## Dizny Dad

OK - Moonlight Magic in December.   DiznyDi has made the reservations.  She was so excited when I arrived home.  She unfolded the timing of this glorious event: 10 PM 'till something.  I don't remember the end time as my brain went numb when she told me when it started.  Just warning everybody; I'll be wearing my pajamas . . . . .


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> OK - Moonlight Magic in December.   DiznyDi has made the reservations.  She was so excited when I arrived home.  She unfolded the timing of this glorious event: 10 PM 'till something.  I don't remember the end time as my brain went numb when she told me when it started.  Just warning everybody; I'll be wearing my pajamas . . . . .



As I was reserving it I couldn't help thinking how this was a "special" event to go to.....starting at 10pm.    And I come from the west coast!


----------



## Granny

Pattipook said:


> Hello, My name is Patricia.  I am joining Bobbiwoz the week of December 1 - 9, 2017.  I heard you may be having a get together.  Would it be OK if I joined you?



Hi Patricia!  You are more than welcome to join in!  Any friend of a Groupie is a friend of ours.  We look forward to meeting you on the 6th!


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> OK - Moonlight Magic in December. DiznyDi has made the reservations. She was so excited when I arrived home. She unfolded the timing of this glorious event: 10 PM 'till something. I don't remember the end time as my brain went numb when she told me when it started. Just warning everybody; I'll be wearing my pajamas . . . . .






KAT4DISNEY said:


> As I was reserving it I couldn't help thinking how this was a "special" event to go to.....starting at 10pm.    And I come from the west coast!



You guys can do it, I know you can!  It might be a good day for a power nap to help you through it.  That way you'll be bright eyed and wide awake!


----------



## Granny

ottawagreg said:


> Hello Groupies!!  I am just crashing to say hello. Hope you all are well. We are checking into the villas at wilderness lodge on 12/23. Checking out on 12/31. Eight nights. Studio dwellers. What are the chances of switching to a studio in copper creek. I realize I would have to call and talk to cast member and for one minute we will have no ressie while they flip rooms. Would there even be studios available and if so is it to risky to bail on the villas and lose my home resort. Just toying with the idea staying in the lodge building. Thanks much.
> 
> Anyone else Staying at WL that week?




*Greg*...I agree with *Bobbi* that it might be hard to get that room.  As for calling to switch resorts...that's the same process we all go through when we book our home resorts and then switch resorts at the 7 month window.  Unless you have a ton of points that allow you to hold two reservations at once, you have to cancel one and book the other.  We've done this many times with MS but there is the very slim chance that a reservation may be completely lost.  Good luck with switching if you choose to do so.


----------



## DenLo

bobbiwoz said:


> My group is in for the 4th Moonlight Magic!  I can hardly believe I have signed up for something that begins at 10PM!



I have my doubts to Bobbi.  We signed up for the 12/4 Moonlight Magic too.  I am usually in our room watching the fireworks and in bed as soon as they are over.   This will be interesting.


----------



## Nikki G

KAT4DISNEY said:


> lol - I know! Here you go - http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/villas-at-wilderness-lodge/maps-a-photos-2265 Just scroll down a little bit and there are maps for each floor.



So, dumb question. I was looking at these maps and noticed for the studios it lists "Studio" or "Studio Dedicated". What does that mean? And what exactly is a "Lockoff"? I see that come up a lot, but have absolutely no clue what it means. I need to save the floor plan page and then begin to gather notes from all of you on what studios are the ones to request.


----------



## pmaurer74

Nikki G said:


> So, dumb question. I was looking at these maps and noticed for the studios it lists "Studio" or "Studio Dedicated". What does that mean? And what exactly is a "Lockoff"? I see that come up a lot, but have absolutely no clue what it means. I need to save the floor plan page and then begin to gather notes from all of you on what studios are the ones to request.


A lock off is part of another room. For instance, a two bedroom lock off consists of a 1 bedroom unit and a studio unit, the studio "lockoffs" from the 1 bedroom by a locked door. A dedicated is not part of a another room or room configuration.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Nikki G said:


> So, dumb question. I was looking at these maps and noticed for the studios it lists "Studio" or "Studio Dedicated". What does that mean? And what exactly is a "Lockoff"? I see that come up a lot, but have absolutely no clue what it means. I need to save the floor plan page and then begin to gather notes from all of you on what studios are the ones to request.



Yep - just means that the studios marked as dedicated aren't part of a 2BR lock-off so there isn't a connecting door to another room.  Some of the older resorts (VWL, BWV, BCV for sure) have these dedicated rooms but the newest are pretty much all set up as lock-offs.


----------



## bobbiwoz

DenLo said:


> I have my doubts to Bobbi.  We signed up for the 12/4 Moonlight Magic too.  I am usually in our room watching the fireworks and in bed as soon as they are over.   This will be interesting.



We made it to a Typhoon Lagoon event this year, so we have a history.  We did not stay until the end.  We can be each other’s cheerleader!


----------



## jimmytammy

PattiPoke, Welcome to the groupies!!!!
Any friend of Bobbi's is a friend of ours!!  Looking forward to meeting you at the groupie meet


----------



## jimmytammy

Unfortunately we couldn't land tickets for the DVC event, but if Dad is really going to show up in his PJs, I may see if DVC would be willing to sell me a ticket, heck, I will show up in my PJs too so you want be alone Rich


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Jimmy* - somehow I just don't believe I'll be alone in my PJs.  Dang, I see people in the middle of the day, just about anywhere, dressed in what I would call PJs.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Last year we saw people in their PJs at the MVMCP.....  Yes, Christmas PJs but.....


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> *Jimmy* - somehow I just don't believe I'll be alone in my PJs.  Dang, I see people in the middle of the day, just about anywhere, dressed in what I would call PJs.


I believe you are right Dad.  I have seen people out in their PJs at our local mall.  I used to wonder if they realized in their slumber if they forgot to change.  Then started realizing its a trend.  
At least this way Rich, when you get back to the resort you won't have to spend that pesky time getting ready for bed, you just go straight from Epcot to dreamland


----------



## ottawagreg

ErinC said:


> We too have a senior this year. We have senior night next Friday. DD is the mascot at our school. This is DD #2 of 3. The toilet paper roll is is about half finished for us. Thanks for the reminder about cherishing the moments. DD wants the whole family to participate in the wild Africa trek that she wants as sort of a graduation present on our spring break trip. I'm kind of choking on spending $700 on a 3 hour tour for the four of us. I'll just try to focus on the memories that we are creating!   After all, DD tried to smooth it over by saying "Well it also includes our lunch!" Said like a true teenager that has no idea of the value of a dollar.
> 
> Headed to a car show with DH today. Kind of "work" thing for him. Wish it was the Magic Kingdom instead! Enjoy your Saturday everyone!




My girl graduated this year. June 1st. She wanted lower box seats at wriggly field. Game tix for four $750, parking downtown and metra & cab ride back $125. Late lunch in Chicago Loop $75. Park food and a souvenir $100. One base ball game over $1000. She laughed and smiled for 8 hours. Priceless. I was thankful God blessed me with her life and I was able to give her a night to remember.

I hope your is all of that and more.  You are on the mark with TP analogy, only pass this way once.


----------



## twoolle

Granny said:


> So, Mrs. Granny and I went to an awesome concert last night:
> 
> View attachment 276778
> 
> 
> That's Matt Maher and Chris Tomlin.  For those of you not aware, they are Christian music artists as you can see from the lyrics above the stage.
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality of the shot...one of these days I'll figure out how to take a decent picture with my iPhone in the darker settings!



Some fellow baseball coach friends of ours went to this concert in St. Charles. DH and i saw Chris Tomlinson 8 years ago, love his music!



BWV Dreamin said:


> Another VWL trip update... we got a corner studio room! Love the size! Still working on those pics....


 any chance you can share the room#?


----------



## twokats

I guess everyone is having a relaxing day doing nothing on the computer.

Clay is doing about the same.  He has now been in ICU for 3 full weeks and they still do not know the source of his infection or anything definitive.  We have semi-good days and not so good days, so hopefully soon we will have very good days and I can give y'all a thumbs up!  
Thanks for the thoughts and prayers.  They are very much appreciated.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Kathy, you and your family stay in our prayers.


----------



## jimmytammy

Kathy, praying for those very good days soon!!
Thank you for keeping us updated as time allows


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks Kathy for the  update.  We'll continue to lift you, Clay and the rest of the family in prayer.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Just got off the phone with DiznyDi . . such a sad conversation.  A week ago I blew out my knee, and am having issues still today.  I saw the Ortho Surgeon last Monday, and will be seeing him this Wednesday.  He suggested surgery last visit, but the testosterone in me said "nah, I'll be fine".  Well, things aren't working that well after a week of physical therapy.  So with my hat in my hands, I'll revisit the Dr. again this week looking for help and advice.  In that light, we are looking into cancelling our December Trip.     Maybe we'll bump it into February.  As so many things, I trust our future in DiznyDi's hands. Sorry Sweetheart.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dizny Dad said:


> Just got off the phone with DiznyDi . . such a sad conversation.  A week ago I blew out my knee, and am having issues still today.  I saw the Ortho Surgeon last Monday, and will be seeing him this Wednesday.  He suggested surgery last visit, but the testosterone in me said "nah, I'll be fine".  Well, things aren't working that well after a week of physical therapy.  So with my hat in my hands, I'll revisit the Dr. again this week looking for help and advice.  In that light, we are looking into cancelling our December Trip.     Maybe we'll bump it into February.  As so many things, I trust our future in DiznyDi's hands. Sorry Sweetheart.



My own experience with bilateral knee replacement ( both done at once) has been excellent.  I am not a particularly brave person, and I do not know what surgery you will need.  Do whatever exercises they suggest prior to the surgery.  We have recently had to cancel two DCL cruises due to foot reconstruction surgery, so I also understand sadness in having to cancel expected trips.
I pray for your well being.

Bobbi


----------



## DiznyDi

Well, I've just cancelled all of our Dec. Disney reservations - including the Membership Moonlight at Epcot for the 11th - if anyone is interested.

Thanks Bobbi for your words of encouragement.  I've been thinking about you and your knees these past days.  You are a walking testament!


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> Just got off the phone with DiznyDi . . such a sad conversation.  A week ago I blew out my knee, and am having issues still today.  I saw the Ortho Surgeon last Monday, and will be seeing him this Wednesday.  He suggested surgery last visit, but the testosterone in me said "nah, I'll be fine".  Well, things aren't working that well after a week of physical therapy.  So with my hat in my hands, I'll revisit the Dr. again this week looking for help and advice.  In that light, we are looking into cancelling our December Trip.     Maybe we'll bump it into February.  As so many things, I trust our future in DiznyDi's hands. Sorry Sweetheart.





DiznyDi said:


> Well, I've just cancelled all of our Dec. Disney reservations - including the Membership Moonlight at Epcot for the 11th - if anyone is interested.
> 
> Thanks Bobbi for your words of encouragement.  I've been thinking about you and your knees these past days.  You are a walking testament!



Oh Rich I'm so sorry to hear that.  Wishing you a successful surgery & speedy recovery.  I'm sorry you've had to cancel your Dec. trip.  The only consolation is you know there will always be another on the horizon.    



bobbiwoz said:


> Horeselover, what I liked about your post was the description of the shake!  It’s been added to my “must try” list.
> 
> (When I first read your post, I mistakenly thought you were going to mention a SNAKE you saw.  Boy am I glad I did continue to read!)



Bobbi this is for you!   It was really good.  The only complaint is they put all the booze on the bottom & the ice cream is soft serve & very thick.   It took quite awhile for it to be melted enough to mix it & get anything to come up through the straw.   But I was willing to wait.


----------



## bobbiwoz

horselover said:


> Oh Rich I'm so sorry to hear that.  Wishing you a successful surgery & speedy recovery.  I'm sorry you've had to cancel your Dec. trip.  The only consolation is you know there will always be another on the horizon.
> 
> 
> 
> Bobbi this is for you!   It was really good.  The only complaint is they put all the booze on the bottom & the ice cream is soft serve & very thick.   It took quite awhile for it to be melted enough to mix it & get anything to come up through the straw.   But I was willing to wait.
> 
> View attachment 280494



Tom thinks this will be good to try, too.  I never read menus for alcoholic drinks, just not on my radar, but that doesn’t mean I would not appreciate one!  I have a note to myself, thank you.

I had my first Chocolate Martini thanks to a fellow Disboarder a few years ago.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> Just got off the phone with DiznyDi . . such a sad conversation.  A week ago I blew out my knee, and am having issues still today.  I saw the Ortho Surgeon last Monday, and will be seeing him this Wednesday.  He suggested surgery last visit, but the testosterone in me said "nah, I'll be fine".  Well, things aren't working that well after a week of physical therapy.  So with my hat in my hands, I'll revisit the Dr. again this week looking for help and advice.  In that light, we are looking into cancelling our December Trip.     Maybe we'll bump it into February.  As so many things, I trust our future in DiznyDi's hands. Sorry Sweetheart.



So sorry to hear this Rich!  You and Di will be back again though with a knee that is better than ever.  Our household has had a bit of experience - DH has had 3 meniscus_ transplants. _None were long term successes.  My best guess is that measurements are so precise that it's virtually impossible to get it right so that it won't eventually blow out too.  Meniscus repair or clean up can be successful though.  We headed to Disney within a couple of days of him blowing it out after the first transplant.  Scooter time!  And he took it a little easier too.  Last summer he finally had a knee transplant and wondered why he ever hesitated.  Was walking within hours and in less than a month was moving so that no one would have even known he had it done.  Hoping that whatever the surgery is goes well and that you have a quick recovery!


----------



## LVSWL

We are finally heading back to VWL in March. Haven't stayed "home" since 2009 because we got caught up in the F&W and always stayed at BCV & BWV for convenience. We are so excited to come back where we first stayed!


----------



## Granny

LVSWL said:


> We are finally heading back to VWL in March. Haven't stayed "home" since 2009 because we got caught up in the F&W and always stayed at BCV & BWV for convenience. We are so excited to come back where we first stayed!



Well, you haven't changed your user name in all these years so we knew you'd come back home sooner or later!  

I'm sure you'll have a great stay in March.  And if you haven't visited there in the past year, you'll be amazed at the transformation in the property.  Enjoy!


----------



## LVSWL

We can't wait!


----------



## twokats

DDad, sorry y'all had to cancel.  I was bummed that I was going to miss seeing you as it was.  Just do me a favor and please do what the doctor tells you to do.  My boss had knee surgery and thought because he felt better, that he could do what he wanted.  And he paid for it and had to have another surgery.

Thank y'all again for the prayers.  He actually tried to ask me a question today (made my day).  I could not totally understand him - I am horrible at reading lips!  But the answer I gave him seemed to satisfy him.  Just going to take a long time.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twokats said:


> DDad, sorry y'all had to cancel.  I was bummed that I was going to miss seeing you as it was.  Just do me a favor and please do what the doctor tells you to do.  My boss had knee surgery and thought because he felt better, that he could do what he wanted.  And he paid for it and had to have another surgery.
> 
> Thank y'all again for the prayers.  He actually tried to ask me a question today (made my day).  I could not totally understand him - I am horrible at reading lips!  But the answer I gave him seemed to satisfy him.  Just going to take a long time.



Glad it sounds like things are going the right direction even if very slow.  Keeping Clay, you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Dizny Dad

It is surprising at the things one needs to rearrange or cancel when plans for Disney trips change.  Working with the 11 month window, which for us means there are always two to three trips in the making, you accumulate Groupie Meets, ADRs, FPs, tours, Airlines, shuttle services, dog sitters, etc., not to mention any work related scheduling that needed to be done.  DiznyDi worked all day at moving stuff around, cancelling or rescheduling, working with member services, airlines, family members, and others.  All of these things accumulate slowly, at a familiar pace within your own life schedule.  Then all of a sudden, CHANGE.  Big hugs to DiznyDi that always keeps me on the straight and narrow, makes me look like I remember things, and makes plans for me that she knows we will both enjoy.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Kathy* - Hugs and prayers for you and all.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dad
We are sad not to see you folks in Dec but praying all goes well with the knee.  I understand the sudden changes you speak of in canceling a trip.  At 1st, the reality of it is sad, but quickly, us DVCers can recover knowing another trip is OTW.  Thats what got us through the canceling of our recent Oct trip.  We are fortunate for sure be able to return as  much as we do.


----------



## horselover

bobbiwoz said:


> Tom thinks this will be good to try, too.  I never read menus for alcoholic drinks, just not on my radar, but that doesn’t mean I would not appreciate one!  I have a note to myself, thank you.
> 
> I had my first Chocolate Martini thanks to a fellow Disboarder a few years ago.



Was it me?      I seem to have developed a reputation as the drinks girl.       I love Disney's chocolate martinis.  They're my drink of choice at Mizners.  Only Mizners. I have no idea why.  It just seems to fit the classier theme of GF.   We always went to Mizners on Christmas Eve to listen to the orchestra play Christmas carols. So nice.  It's going to be strange being home for Christmas this year.  We'll need to find time to work in a trip to Mizners over the New Year's trip.


----------



## sleepydog25

LVSWL said:


> We are finally heading back to VWL in March. Haven't stayed "home" since 2009 because we got caught up in the F&W and always stayed at BCV & BWV for convenience. We are so excited to come back where we first stayed!


 back!!  As *Granny* says, if you haven't visited in awhile, you'll be surprised by the changes. . .hopefully, in a good way.  Despite all the changes, there's something about the Lodge that is still so appealing--gotta be the Moose dust!   At any rate, we're glad you're coming home and feel free to join in our discussions. Our Groupies are always open for anyone who loves the Lodge, and a small sprite may have whispered in my ear that you do. . .plus, I can read.  Welcome home!


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> It is surprising at the things one needs to rearrange or cancel when plans for Disney trips change.  Working with the 11 month window, which for us means there are always two to three trips in the making, you accumulate Groupie Meets, ADRs, FPs, tours, Airlines, shuttle services, dog sitters, etc., not to mention any work related scheduling that needed to be done.




Don't forget to cancel your Owners Locker delivery!  That's one that would probably escape my memory.


----------



## Granny

And to my Groupie friends:


----------



## horselover

I can't resist sharing this one.  A blast from the past & feeling nostalgic the closer I get to be an empty nester.

HAPPY HALLOWEEN GROUPIE FRIENDS!


----------



## twokats

Thank y'all again.  My husband has asked me if we were going to cancel any trips since Kati & I have one in Dec, we have a cruise in Jan, and I have a short trip in Feb with some of my classmates.  I told him right now, I think Clay will be enough on the mend that I can leave him for these short trips with my husband and/or his brothers and sister in law watching him.  I know if it was life threatening I would cancel in a heartbeat, but that is not the case now.
He had something to tell me when we first walked in his room today and I took my ipad over to him with the keyboard showing on the note app.  He could not touch hard enough to make the words show, but I watched and saw where his finger went and kept the words in my mind after making sure I was thinking of the right words.  (that is the way Kati used to talk to me with a sheet of paper called a communication sheet that had the alphabet on it.  Her fingers could really fly)
He said "I wish this nightmare was over".  
Needless to say, I was heartbroken that I could not make that happen.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Wow, Kathy.  Hugs and prayers.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Big Hugs Kathy!


----------



## LauraLea

horselover said:


> They're my drink of choice at Mizners.  Only Mizners. I have no idea why.



Could be the special added touch Tammy does to the martini, a chocolate syrup Mickey head on the glass.

Laura


----------



## LauraLea

Sorry about double post.  very poor wifi here in our BWV room.

Laura


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Kathy* - We all pray that the nightmare will soon be over.  How heavy on the heart it is to have your child express such wishes.

When we decide to become parents, we really had no idea how much of ourselves it will involve.  And it doesn't matter how old they get, we all still live with the fear of misfortune for them.  For most, parenting is "All In", forever.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Thanks so much to all for the kind words of encouragement, the family stories, and the recognition that I need to be reminded to "tow the line" with the doctors orders.  The testosterone effects only lasted one week, until I had to admit to myself that something must really be wrong.  I'm older now.  The effects used to last longer.  Dang . . . . .


----------



## horselover

LauraLea said:


> Could be the special added touch Tammy does to the martini, a chocolate syrup Mickey head on the glass.
> 
> Laura



Can I assume this is one of the bartenders?  Never had a Mickey head on my glass so I don't think she's ever served me. Either that or you're special & get the Mickey head.   

Oh Kathy big hugs for you.        As a mom I can only imagine how heartbreaking that must have been to hear knowing there was nothing you could do.  Continued prayers for a speedy recovery for Clay.


----------



## LVSWL

Granny said:


> Well, you haven't changed your user name in all these years so we knew you'd come back home sooner or later!
> 
> I'm sure you'll have a great stay in March.  And if you haven't visited there in the past year, you'll be amazed at the transformation in the property.  Enjoy!



Well, I guess we got too excited too soon. Yesterday our sweet dog tore his ligament in his knee. We have just finished the rehab on his other knee (luxating patella~trick knee and torn ligament) after his June surgery. Now we have another surgery scheduled for next week for both the patella and the ligament with another 4+month recuperation. I cancelled our March reservation, and unfortunately there was not a reservation at VWL that would fit the next time that we can go..We were spending 1 day at CC & 3 days at VWL in a studio before moving to BCV for Flower & Garden. We did secure a BWV villa for a week in May and you can be sure we WILL have our Artist Point reservation, our cozy time in the Territory Lounge & we most definitely check out Geyser Point. It might not be as convenient as it would have been but it WILL happen. Thanks so much for the welcome words and best wishes and prayers to all who are in need.


----------



## DiznyDi

And big hugs from me too, Kathy!


----------



## Granny

LVSWL said:


> I cancelled our March reservation, and unfortunately there was not a reservation at VWL that would fit the next time that we can go..



Very sorry to hear this, but the good news is that VWL will still be there when the timing works out for you.  Good luck with your dog's surgery.  


*Kathy* (@twokats )...I pray that the small steps your son has made will soon turn into big steps and that he will be well on his way to recovery soon!


----------



## twinklebug

For everyone going through health issues, no matter how small, my thoughts and prayers are with you. Disney is what brought us together, but without our own health, as well as that of of family, friends and even our pets we don't have the framework to get us there.

Kat - for you in particular, mom to mom (((hugs))) and a few tears. I hope your son's health takes a big step in the right direction soon so he can feel achievement and freedom from his situation.

May I say quickly say how blessed we are to have this group. In a world of chaos and unknowns, technology advancing too fast for itself to keep up with and the rumbles and tumbles of politics and attacks out there, this has always been a rare place of calm and support. Thank you all for being a part of it, may our numbers grow and the negativity stay away.


----------



## twinklebug

On a fun note - my kids went for a half priced Halloween candy run yesterday. (They were working and as such missed out on the smell of candy and wrappers in the air.) They scored well, but said the store seemed to have had an elf vomit all over it overnight.


----------



## Dizny Dad

twinklebug said:


> . . . . . . . . . . . . Disney is what brought us together . . . . . . . . . . . .



And Disney is what keeps us together.


----------



## jimmytammy

twinklebug said:


> May I say quickly say how blessed we are to have this group. In a world of chaos and unknowns, technology advancing too fast for itself to keep up with and the rumbles and tumbles of politics and attacks out there, this has always been a rare place of calm and support. Thank you all for being a part of it, may our numbers grow and the negativity stay away.


Couldn't agree more!

Kathy, continuing to lift Clay and your family up.  Stay strong and lean on Him to sustain you all.  

LVSWL, prayers for your furry little one.  We recently canceled our Oct 18 trip for family health reasons and though its sad and a bit of a shock, knowing VWL, WDW and the like will always be there waiting for us, it makes the bitter pill a bit easier to swallow.


----------



## Lakegirl

Hope everyone enjoys there Saturday!!! I saw someone posted on FB that there is new Copper Creek merchandise at the Lodge!  No Boulder Ridge yet.  I bought a couple Wilderness Lodge things when I was there in May.  I am getting really excited for my April 2018 trip.  I don't want to push the kids through High School but I really can't wait to go the Lodge after  Thanksgiving/Beg of December to see the Christmas decorations it really is my favorite time of year there.


----------



## ArielSRL

Granny said:


> This was our view from the restaurant balcony last night as we had a nice meal and a few adult beverages:
> 
> View attachment 279350
> 
> Enjoying a laid back trip...one of our few non-Disney vacations!


I’m way behind but just wanted to say how peaceful that looks. Water is like my calm place...beach, lake, etc. Disney is my favorite vacation spot but the beach is a close second.


----------



## ArielSRL

twokats said:


> I guess everyone is having a relaxing day doing nothing on the computer.
> 
> Clay is doing about the same.  He has now been in ICU for 3 full weeks and they still do not know the source of his infection or anything definitive.  We have semi-good days and not so good days, so hopefully soon we will have very good days and I can give y'all a thumbs up!
> Thanks for the thoughts and prayers.  They are very much appreciated.


Still thinking of you all.


----------



## sleepydog25

Nothing much to report here, just checking in on a dreary weekend. I look at a live feed from Port Canaveral, and it's warm and sunny. Here? Dense fog for the third straight day, dripping moisture interspersed with rain, and about 52-56F.  Nagly, aka nasty ugly.  Did go see THOR: RAGNAROK yesterday and it was enjoyable.  One of the two of us might have needed to see Hemsworth without his shirt. . .   Back to my coffee.  .  .


----------



## Starwind

sleepydog25 said:


> Nothing much to report here, just checking in on a dreary weekend. I look at a live feed from Port Canaveral, and it's warm and sunny. Here? Dense fog for the third straight day, dripping moisture interspersed with rain, and about 52-56F.  Nagly, aka nasty ugly.  Did go see THOR: RAGNAROK yesterday and it was enjoyable.  One of the two of us might have needed to see Hemsworth without his shirt. . .   Back to my coffee.  .  .



Last weekend we set a new all-time annual precipitation record for our city.  Today we are under a rainfall amount warning and there is a threat we could get some white flufffy flakes along with it !  It is 5 C / 41 F and the winter tires got put on the car yesterday.  Looking forward to WDW and DCL and MVMCP later this year, even if it is only a bit warmer it is better than this !


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*It's Birthday time!!!*

*Happy Birthday @Flossbolna!!!!*

*Happy Birthday @TCRAIG!!!!*

Hope you both have wonderful days!!!
​


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Flossbolna!!!!

Happy Birthday TCraig!!!!


----------



## Lakegirl

We has beautiful weather here in Mass this weekend.


----------



## twinklebug

Another double birthday!

Happy Birthday Flossbolna!

Happy Birthday TCraig!​


----------



## DiznyDi

*Wishing Flossbolna a very Happy Birthday!

And a very Happy Birthday to TCraig too!
*


----------



## ArielSRL

I'm in GA so we got very nice weather. Upper 70's, with a mid 80's real feel. Pulled back out the shorts and tank top. Its foggy here today but still warm for the next day or two. Dropping to high of 60's on Wednesday.


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *It's Birthday time!!!*
> 
> *Happy Birthday @Flossbolna!!!!*
> 
> *Happy Birthday @TCRAIG!!!!*
> 
> Hope you both have wonderful days!!!
> ​



HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Flossie !!!   *

*   Happy Birthday TCraig !!!    *


----------



## sleepydog25

* Flossbolna and TCraig: Happy Birthday!!!
*


----------



## Flossbolna

Thank you for all the birthday wishes! And a happy birthday to my fellow November 6th birthday TCraig!

I am sorry for lurking more in the last months, no trip to VWL planned at the moment. But I have been reading along and always get a smile reading this thread, it is just such a lovely place on the DIS! 

We are just back from 9 nights at WDW (BWV and Poly) and 5 nights at Vero. Everytime we are in Vero, I fall more and more in love with this place. So relaxing! We loved the Boardwalk, thanks for the tips from here for room locations, we had a great tennis courts view. I am afraid though that this will soon turn into a gondola view. The amount of construction at WDW right now is mind boggling!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Flossbolna said:


> The amount of construction at WDW right now is mind boggling!!


WDW aka Walt Disney Working (aka Wrecking)


----------



## LVSWL

jimmytammy said:


> Couldn't agree more!
> 
> Kathy, continuing to lift Clay and your family up.  Stay strong and lean on Him to sustain you all.
> 
> LVSWL, prayers for your furry little one.  We recently canceled our Oct 18 trip for family health reasons and though its sad and a bit of a shock, knowing VWL, WDW and the like will always be there waiting for us, it makes the bitter pill a bit easier to swallow.



Thank you so much. We were scheduled for his knee surgery this Thursday. Last Friday we had to rush him to a veterinary specialty hospital 2 1/2 hours away. He had developed an ulcer due to the NSAID that he has taken for his knees and we almost lost him. Surgery was Friday night with a 50/50 chance to survive. He is still with us, odds are now 75/25 and today he gave us a kiss when we visited the hospital. So, if he makes it through this, we will also be facing his knee surgery once he has recovered enough. Pretty sure I will be rescheduling my already rescheduled trip. Thinking about early December at the lodge


----------



## bobbiwoz

LVSWL


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Hi all, I haven't been posting much lately and I hope everyone is as well as they can be, but I just wanted to draw to your attention the 6% increase in our dues for next year....going from $6.54 to $6.93.  I did not have a chance to review the largest drivers at this point.  This increase comes on the heals of a 5% increase last year, both well over our 3.2% run rate.  CCCV.... !!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

The threat of the rapidly rising percentage increase in dues is one huge driving factor in why we'll likely never again purchase DVC, resale or otherwise. . .that and the ungodly sums they want for points anymore.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Hi all, I haven't been posting much lately and I hope everyone is as well as they can be, but I just wanted to draw to your attention the 6% increase in our dues for next year....going from $6.54 to $6.93.  I did not have a chance to review the largest drivers at this point.  This increase comes on the heals of a 5% increase last year, both well over our 3.2% run rate.  CCCV.... !!!!



Looks like we're seeing increased costs to pay for the running of the improved space.  And we never saw any decrease when much of it was closed up.  I never was happy about all of this and this doesn't improve my thoughts on it all.  Might have to actually go thru the line to meet Mr. Potrock at the Epcot event in December.   

The most significant increases are Capital Reserves .1718/pt!, Ad Valorem estimate .1275/pt, Maintenance .0909/pt and then Member Activities .034/pt.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

And we also are now the second highest duest at WDW.  The highest?  CCV.  

There is some point requirement considerations but we really ought to be closer to BWV and BCV like we used to be.


----------



## Granny

So...I'm wondering if VWL is picking up a higher percentage of the total shared costs since CCV is not yet fully declared.  Clearly, WL went down in their percentage of shared costs but I think there were fewer units available to share those costs so VWL ended up with a higher percentage?


It all comes back to how Disney splits out the shared costs at a resort.  And of course, we do not have access to that information.  But I cannot think of any reason why VWL & CCV would have the highest dues at WDW.  It makes no sense from an intuitive standpoint.



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Looks like we're seeing increased costs to pay for the running of the improved space



I'm not sure what shared costs would have gone up?  The pool make take a little more staffing and some more towels, but running the new salon, Geyser Point and Roaring Fork shouldn't be part of our dues. 

Like I said, it makes no sense that VWL would rise at a quicker rate than other DVC resorts.  Not sure why the capital reserve would go up so much?


----------



## pmaurer74

Granny said:


> So...I'm wondering if VWL is picking up a higher percentage of the total shared costs since CCV is not yet fully declared.  Clearly, WL went down in their percentage of shared costs but I think there were fewer units available to share those costs so VWL ended up with a higher percentage?
> 
> 
> It all comes back to how Disney splits out the shared costs at a resort.  And of course, we do not have access to that information.  But I cannot think of any reason why VWL & CCV would have the highest dues at WDW.  It makes no sense from an intuitive standpoint.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what shared costs would have gone up?  The pool make take a little more staffing and some more towels, but running the new salon, Geyser Point and Roaring Fork shouldn't be part of our dues.
> 
> Like I said, it makes no sense that VWL would rise at a quicker rate than other DVC resorts.  Not sure why the capital reserve would go up so much?


It is also one of the smallest DVCs so fewer owners or maybe eventually more owners with CCV?


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> And we also are now the second highest duest at WDW.  The highest?  CCV.
> 
> There is some point requirement considerations but we really ought to be closer to BWV and BCV like we used to be.


Yet again why we'll likely never buy DVC again as much as we'd like to own points elsewhere.  Their unwillingness to be forthcoming re: dues is annoying to say the least. I love my VWL, to be sure, and we'll keep coming in years ahead. However, the accelerated dues growth which I see continuing, and the clear decision to increase/add fees in other areas to satisfy large shareholders are reasons why our vacations are less park-oriented anymore.  Helps the pocket book!


----------



## Dizny Dad

When the dues for our pts. plus the cost of meals per year equals the price of the package deals one can get (including free dining) when booking on line (when not a DVC member) the same number of WDW trips per year, I couldn't help but to consider selling the pts.  How sad.


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Might have to actually go thru the line to meet Mr. Potrock at the Epcot event in December.


Go get him Kathy!! 

I know we all pondered whether our dues would increase with hopes they wouldn't, but fears have come to fruition, whether affected by CCV or not, remains a mystery to me at least.  I do think the pool change, which is a part of VWL and now CCV, may be playing a part in the increase, along with some of the other "improvements"

It will be interesting to hear DVC's take on the subject if allowed to be addressed.  And I have a feeling if a Q&A session as allowed the subject will come up.  I have only been to one Annual Meeting and felt more like it was intended for fun rather than a learning experience but it may have been nothing controversial was going on at the time.  

Like Sleepy says, I would love to own more pts at another resort, BLT in particular, and no plans to sell any I have right now at VWL or BWV.  But $176 per pt is ridiculous to say the least.  Resale would be my only consideration moving forward, and honestly, don't see that happening anytime soon.  

Not to turn this thing around, because we all should have concern for our dues increase, but I remind myself from time to time the reason(s) I bought into DVC.  Granted, lots has changed over the years.  It has become huge in relation to where we were in 2000/01 when VWL was first getting started.  It has become less family like, more corporate like.  But it remains for me and my family a creator of memories.  My little selling pt to Tammy back in the day was one day, the All Star Sports where we stayed for 5 nights the 2nd trip, 10 nights the next would one day be out of reach for us as well financially.  We were so naive, having 2 small ones in tow, thinking we were going to stay at the place where the monorail went through, not!!$$

That 10 day trip was a $50 per night stay, granted, it was shortly after 911 and WDW was clamoring for business.  But I looked historically at how much Sports had increased per yr since its inception.  Not significantly, but still, like anything, prices go up.  I created my own sort of % increase and tried to be realistic based on increases per yr and kept it growing.  I can't remember how much I got to by a 7-10 yr span, but it was a big increase, I remember that enough that Tammy's eyes opened to DVC.  My point being, we are staying a couple nights at Sports in Mar. pre-DVC trip.  A few days ago, AP rates came out at $174 pre tax and fees for a standard room.  If we had booked for all our nights at Sports rather than BLT, our costs pre tax/fees $1,392.00.  Crazy!!

With all its woes, still glad I own pts at original cost of $72 per pt, wish I would have bought more

The mouse has got us hooked


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Like Sleepy says, I would love to own more pts at another resort, BLT in particular, and no plans to sell any I have right now at VWL or BWV.  But $176 per pt is ridiculous to say the least.  Resale would be my only consideration moving forward, and honestly, don't see that happening anytime soon.
> 
> Not to turn this thing around, because we all should have concern for our dues increase, but I remind myself from time to time the reason(s) I bought into DVC.  Granted, lots has changed over the years.  It has become huge in relation to where we were in 2000/01 when VWL was first getting started. * It has become less family like, more corporate like.  But it remains for me and my family a creator of memories.*


Yep. BLT would likely be where we bought, and we almost did back in May when we could have bought anywhere from 25-123 points the CM we spoke with offered during a tour of CCVC. We were angling toward 50 points, but even that would have been closing in on $10K when all was said and done.  However, as you so aptly pointed out, *JT*, the entire process has become "more corporate like."  I understand that in the end it's a business, yet Disney used to do a much better job of disguising that corporate mindset. Still, as you mention, DVC--VWL, in particular--still creates memories for us.  It's almost as if it's part of our family.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Not to turn this thing around, because we all should have concern for our dues increase, but I remind myself from time to time the reason(s) I bought into DVC.  Granted, lots has changed over the years.  It has become huge in relation to where we were in 2000/01 when VWL was first getting started.  It has become less family like, more corporate like.  But it remains for me and my family a creator of memories.



*Jimmy*...great perspective!  I agree that DVC has allowed us to stay in on-site suites that we never would have been able to afford without DVC, and I wouldn't trade our family memories at WDW for anything!

But I agree also with you, *DDad* and *Sleepy* that the current pricing for points is so high!  I am constantly amazed that Disney can continue to make the case for DVC ownership with the price increases per point, and the higher point requirements of some of their recent resorts.  

We used to go for one week a year as a family, and as empty-nesters, Mrs Granny and I have been enjoying 2 trips per year in a 1BR.  I had thought about more points when we have grandkids and need the larger accommodation again...we don't want to give up our second trip to handle the accommodations.  But the price per point just keeps going in a crazy direction.  We could buy resale but even that pricing is crazy...if we bought more VWL points we'd be paying much more per point for 16 fewer years of use.  

Don't tell anyone, but I'm thinking our second trip each year in the future may well be an off-site location.  As Jimmy pointed out, staying on-site even at the budget resorts is pretty pricey!


----------



## twinklebug

Dues are a shock every year. But, for me they're less painful than paying that high deductible on the health insurance ... _and _Disney is far more fun and relaxing than visiting a doctor any day no matter the reason. For mental health reasons alone I cannot consider dropping my DVC. Now, if only Mickey could do Stitches, manage Pain & Panic, and take care of the Sneezy, Wheezys and generalized Grumpys  (One of the prior is not a Disney character.) Perhaps Disney should consider building a DVC with health care as a theme, or not. Can you imagine those dues?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> So...I'm wondering if VWL is picking up a higher percentage of the total shared costs since CCV is not yet fully declared.  Clearly, WL went down in their percentage of shared costs but I think there were fewer units available to share those costs so VWL ended up with a higher percentage?
> 
> 
> It all comes back to how Disney splits out the shared costs at a resort.  And of course, we do not have access to that information.  But I cannot think of any reason why VWL & CCV would have the highest dues at WDW.  It makes no sense from an intuitive standpoint.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what shared costs would have gone up?  The pool make take a little more staffing and some more towels, but running the new salon, Geyser Point and Roaring Fork shouldn't be part of our dues.
> 
> Like I said, it makes no sense that VWL would rise at a quicker rate than other DVC resorts.  Not sure why the capital reserve would go up so much?



First we probably are seeing it in the taxes although that gets difficult to determine how much as attributable to the added amenities vs normal increases.  There's going to be a new Community Hall that we'll pay for now (it hasn't opened yet though has it?  Should soon though I'd think).  There's new restrooms by the pool.  New BBQ areas that we'd get a share of the maintenance costs.  Not certain how they'll be breaking out the parking lots now - I'd expect the new lots for the cabins go to CCV.  

I'd have to guess that we're in the works for a refurb again soon.   They just replaced the roof so that should be good for a few years.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> When the dues for our pts. plus the cost of meals per year equals the price of the package deals one can get (including free dining) when booking on line (when not a DVC member) the same number of WDW trips per year, I couldn't help but to consider selling the pts.  How sad.



I've been considering downsizing although we do have quite a few family members that we enjoy inviting along but I just have to figure out if I can squeeze more out with less!    Babies are starting to come though so interest most likely won't be waning in the upcoming years.  And myself - well I'm approaching 50 years of Disney theme park attendance so I'm probably a lifer.  What makes me a bit sad is that our VWL contract is the one that keeps coming up as the most reasonable to eliminate, mostly because of the high dues.  I love it there but we're flexible in when we go, like staying all over, and I know I'll be able to get us rooms there for visits because of our flexibility and preference of the larger villas.  With the resale market up where I'd make more than I paid so it's tempting.  It still makes me sad though - it was our first DVC contract.   I'm not pulling the trigger just yet but consideration is getting stronger.


----------



## jimmytammy

I will say this, I looked out of curiosity a few days ago, and VWL is selling on The Timeshare Store in the 80s-90s range, so not terrible.  In fact, I felt a little disappointed to find the value of many others was way up in comparison.  For ex.(dont get me wrong, I own pts here too)BWV, an older DVC resort, and OKW, the flagship resort, are both selling for more, in the low 100s.  So unless the high dues are affecting the lower cost, its a bit disheartening knowing our beloved lodge isn't holding as high a value.  Maybe its because CCV is still selling?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> I will say this, I looked out of curiosity a few days ago, and VWL is selling on The Timeshare Store in the 80s-90s range, so not terrible.  In fact, I felt a little disappointed to find the value of many others was way up in comparison.  For ex.(dont get me wrong, I own its here too)BWV, an older DVC resort, and OKW, the flagship resort, are both selling for more, in the low 100s.  So unless the high dues are affecting the lower cost, its a bit disheartening knowing our beloved lodge isn't holding as high a value.  Maybe its because CCV is still selling?



My main line of thought is that it hasn't risen like BWV and BCV in good part because of the additions of BLT, VGF and PVB and now a bit due to CCV.  When VWL was built it was _THE_ MK resort location for DVC.  Once the other 3 came in and were on the monorail it lost that distinction.   BWV and BCV remain the only Epcot resorts and have the benefit of being able to walk to 2 parks.  Now with CCV if one wants to own at the resort that is a new option and has more years.  In this case it seems like pricing may actually be reflecting the years left to expiration.  As an average of years left the cost of VWL is probably pretty close to CCV.   

But we'd still be able to sell and have essentially had the contract for no cost other than MF's - not too bad for a timeshare that ends in 2042 and that we've owned for almost a decade.  That's all IF we decided to downsize.


----------



## jimmytammy

twinklebug said:


> Perhaps Disney should consider building a DVC with health care as a theme, or not. Can you imagine those dues?


I like this idea!  The dues would be out of this world, but imagine all the fun and mischief us groupies would have



KAT4DISNEY said:


> My main line of thought is that it hasn't risen like BWV and BCV in good part because of the additions of BLT, VGF and PVB and now a bit due to CCV.  When VWL was built it was _THE_ MK resort location for DVC.  Once the other 3 came in and were on the monorail it lost that distinction.   BWV and BCV remain the only Epcot resorts and have the benefit of being able to walk to 2 parks.  Now with CCV if one wants to own at the resort that is a new option and has more years.  In this case it seems like pricing may actually be reflecting the years left to expiration.  As an average of years left the cost of VWL is probably pretty close to CCV.
> 
> But we'd still be able to sell and have essentially had the contract for no cost other than MF's - not too bad for a timeshare that ends in 2042 and that we've owned for almost a decade.  That's all IF we decided to downsize.


All this makes sense now, not really factoring in BLT, VGF and PVB.  I guess we really were the premier MK DVC there for awhile.  VWL will always be like having gold in the bank for me.  The recurring theme seems to be for us VWL owners the memories it helped create for us, and those are priceless.  So like moths to a flame, we keep getting drawn back to the place over and over.  I sort of like my moth like existence


----------



## ArielSRL

jimmytammy said:


> I will say this, I looked out of curiosity a few days ago, and VWL is selling on The Timeshare Store in the 80s-90s range, so not terrible.  In fact, I felt a little disappointed to find the value of many others was way up in comparison.  For ex.(dont get me wrong, I own pts here too)BWV, an older DVC resort, and OKW, the flagship resort, are both selling for more, in the low 100s.  So unless the high dues are affecting the lower cost, its a bit disheartening knowing our beloved lodge isn't holding as high a value.  Maybe its because CCV is still selling?


Yes, I have definitely noticed that it is falling along the lines of SSR - maybe a tad bit more, but less than most others. We paid $89 a point - contract went up for sale in July - though we never countered (we might have gotten less but its a smaller 100 pt contract so I felt like in my research it was a fair price).


----------



## sleepydog25

I can't remember exactly how much we paid for our larger resale contract, though i think it was in the $83-85 range. That was nearly eight years ago. About six years ago, we bought a 50-pt direct contract for $93 pp which was only $3-4 dollars more per point than anything we could find resale in that point range and same UY.  As I look at current pricing for new resorts, it's hard to wrap my mind around the fact that the cost per point is double that we paid for our "home." Crazy pricing.


----------



## DenLo

Granny said:


> So...I'm wondering if VWL is picking up a higher percentage of the total shared costs since CCV is not yet fully declared.  Clearly, WL went down in their percentage of shared costs but I think there were fewer units available to share those costs so VWL ended up with a higher percentage?
> 
> It all comes back to how Disney splits out the shared costs at a resort.  And of course, we do not have access to that information.  But I cannot think of any reason why VWL & CCV would have the highest dues at WDW.  It makes no sense from an intuitive standpoint.
> 
> I'm not sure what shared costs would have gone up?  The pool make take a little more staffing and some more towels, but running the new salon, Geyser Point and Roaring Fork shouldn't be part of our dues.
> 
> Like I said, it makes no sense that VWL would rise at a quicker rate than other DVC resorts.  Not sure why the capital reserve would go up so much?



Wouldn't the Developer, DVD own the undeclared units that are being rented for cash?  So wouldn't the developer be responsible for a portion of the tax?  

As to the capital reserve going up it could be because of the elevator, maintenance and replacement is always a factor with them.  Also we lived in a high rise in Denver in the 90s, one day the realized they could no longer find replacement lightbulbs for lights that were on each floor of the 31 story building.  So pretty soon it went from replacing the lights to redoing the wallpaper as the new lights had a smaller mount, to needing new carpeting and the three 20 year old elevators needed overhauling until we ended up with a $10K special assessment based on unit size.    We were lucky as we had the 2nd smallest unit others paid triple our amount.  What I am saying as buildings age things need to be replaced sometimes sooner than expected.  And I expect that DVC found after remodeling some of the resorts, that it was costlier that expected and so upped the dues to cover that cost.



Granny said:


> *Jimmy*...great perspective!  I agree that DVC has allowed us to stay in on-site suites that we never would have been able to afford without DVC, and I wouldn't trade our family memories at WDW for anything!
> 
> But I agree also with you, *DDad* and *Sleepy* that the current pricing for points is so high!  I am constantly amazed that Disney can continue to make the case for DVC ownership with the price increases per point, and the higher point requirements of some of their recent resorts.
> 
> We used to go for one week a year as a family, and as empty-nesters, Mrs Granny and I have been enjoying 2 trips per year in a 1BR.  I had thought about more points when we have grandkids and need the larger accommodation again...we don't want to give up our second trip to handle the accommodations.  But the price per point just keeps going in a crazy direction.  We could buy resale but even that pricing is crazy...if we bought more VWL points we'd be paying much more per point for 16 fewer years of use.
> 
> Don't tell anyone, but I'm thinking our second trip each year in the future may well be an off-site location.  As Jimmy pointed out, staying on-site even at the budget resorts is pretty pricey!



Maybe you should consider vacationing away from Disney as that way they will not get any of your vacation monies for the second trip.  DH and I love to cruise and a Disney cruise is just too expensive for the long cruises we enjoy.  We recently did   two cruises out of Vancouver, Canada.  One to Hawaii and back and the other doing a California Coastal cruise.  We loved it.  It was wonderful weather in October in California.  And smooth sailing on both.


----------



## Granny

DenLo said:


> Wouldn't the Developer, DVD own the undeclared units that are being rented for cash?  So wouldn't the developer be responsible for a portion of the tax?
> 
> As to the capital reserve going up it could be because of the elevator, maintenance and replacement is always a factor with them.  Also we lived in a high rise in Denver in the 90s, one day the realized they could no longer find replacement lightbulbs for lights that were on each floor of the 31 story building.  So pretty soon it went from replacing the lights to redoing the wallpaper as the new lights had a smaller mount, to needing new carpeting and the three 20 year old elevators needed overhauling until we ended up with a $10K special assessment based on unit size.    We were lucky as we had the 2nd smallest unit others paid triple our amount.  What I am saying as buildings age things need to be replaced sometimes sooner than expected.  And I expect that DVC found after remodeling some of the resorts, that it was costlier that expected and so upped the dues to cover that cost.



*Denise*...you make a good point.  The truth is, we will never fully know what goes into our dues.  Maybe they just figure the more awesome the resort, the higher the dues!  





> Maybe you should consider vacationing away from Disney as that way they will not get any of your vacation monies for the second trip.  DH and I love to cruise and a Disney cruise is just too expensive for the long cruises we enjoy.  We recently did   two cruises out of Vancouver, Canada.  One to Hawaii and back and the other doing a California Coastal cruise.  We loved it.  It was wonderful weather in October in California.  And smooth sailing on both.



We are definitely looking at more non-Disney options.  In fact, a Western Canada trip including Vancouver is in my thoughts.  

WDW trips may evolve to extended family only which would still be fantastic.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday @twinmom108 !!!*​


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Birthday @twinmom108 !!!*​


I second this!!


----------



## DenLo

Granny said:


> *Denise*...you make a good point.  The truth is, we will never fully know what goes into our dues.  Maybe they just figure the more awesome the resort, the higher the dues!
> 
> We are definitely looking at more non-Disney options.  In fact, a Western Canada trip including Vancouver is in my thoughts.
> 
> WDW trips may evolve to extended family only which would still be fantastic.



Location, location, location as realtors say and I think it applies to resorts too.  The counties and cities raise their mill levies and assessments which in return raise our dues.  

That trip sounds wonderful.  Years ago I did a trip through Wyoming, Montana, Banff and over to Vancouver and Victoria and then down to Washington and back to Colorado.  It was beautiful but I needed a vacation after than one as we drove it in 10 days.  I always forget how large the states and providences are in the west.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday twinmom108!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Wishing twinmom108 a very Happy Birthday!! *


----------



## jimmytammy

Tech question here...since we extended our trip by a few days in Dec from the 10th til the 13th, we have had issue with trying to get FPs for those days(though for whatever reason, last week we were able to secure AK FPs on the 12th, well outside of the 30 day window, and today is the 30 day mark for the 12th).
So my question is why can't I get FPs for the 10th-11th?  Granted, the website has been horrible the last few days as well.  But when I can get it too pop up on the web or the app, it tells me that my party needs addressing, that we have exceeded our FP limit. Then I try to do frequent asked  questions and can't get that to pop up either. 
If you folks can help, I sure would appreciate it.  If not, a call to Disney is my next order of business

As a side note, we are able to secure dining ressies for these days


----------



## momtwoboys

152 days till we are VWL (BRV) whichever!  We also just passed ROFR on a 100pt contract at OKW...65pp! YAHOO!!


----------



## Flossbolna

*Happy Birthday twinmom108!!*



jimmytammy said:


> Tech question here...since we extended our trip by a few days in Dec from the 10th til the 13th, we have had issue with trying to get FPs for those days(though for whatever reason, last week we were able to secure AK FPs on the 12th, well outside of the 30 day window, and today is the 30 day mark for the 12th).
> So my question is why can't I get FPs for the 10th-11th?  Granted, the website has been horrible the last few days as well.  But when I can get it too pop up on the web or the app, it tells me that my party needs addressing, that we have exceeded our FP limit. Then I try to do frequent asked  questions and can't get that to pop up either.
> If you folks can help, I sure would appreciate it.  If not, a call to Disney is my next order of business
> 
> As a side note, we are able to secure dining ressies for these days



I guess, you are staying on WDW property? And you have APs? Have you looked under "My Reservations" what FP+ show up there? Maybe you accidentally added some on other dates and now you exceed the 7day limit?

You also mentioned that you extended your trip, so to me it sounds like MDE does not recognize the nights you added on? Maybe try to connect the reservation number again? This might pull the updated dates into the MDE system from the DVC system.


----------



## jimmytammy

Flossbolna said:


> *Happy Birthday twinmom108!!*
> 
> 
> 
> I guess, you are staying on WDW property? And you have APs? Have you looked under "My Reservations" what FP+ show up there? Maybe you accidentally added some on other dates and now you exceed the 7day limit?
> 
> You also mentioned that you extended your trip, so to me it sounds like MDE does not recognize the nights you added on? Maybe try to connect the reservation number again? This might pull the updated dates into the MDE system from the DVC system.



I should have clarified, we will be off property those 3 nights.  But when we have been off property before we didn't have issues. And we do have APs. I will give your suggestions a try for sure!!


----------



## Flossbolna

jimmytammy said:


> I should have clarified, we will be off property those 3 nights.  But when we have been off property before we didn't have issues.  I will give your suggestions a try for sure!!



Ah! Then the issue might be the 7-night rule for AP-holders. There is a post explaining it on the theme parks and attractions boards, I will try to find it for you.


----------



## Flossbolna

@jimmytammy this post here should lead you directly to how split stays work: FastPass+ Frequently Asked Questions There is a difference as to whether the onsite part is before or after the offsite part.

How long is your onsite stay? If you have an AP you can only have 7 days worth of FP+ booked at one time (or, if you are staying onsite for longer, then you can book for all the days that are covered by your onsite stay, but not additional days). Could that be the issue?


----------



## jimmytammy

Flossbolna said:


> @jimmytammy this post here should lead you directly to how split stays work: FastPass+ Frequently Asked Questions There is a difference as to whether the onsite part is before or after the offsite part.
> 
> How long is your onsite stay? If you have an AP you can only have 7 days worth of FP+ booked at one time (or, if you are staying onsite for longer, then you can book for all the days that are covered by your onsite stay, but not additional days). Could that be the issue?



We will be there for 6 nights on site, then 3 nights offsite. That could be the reason I got lucky and was able to book FPs while offsite for that one day.  The website in general is having some major issues these days, so even if I could get FPs, right now would be a bust I think.

I am going to look at the FAQ that you posted, thanks a bunch!!

**Followup**
I checked out the FAQ page and sure enough, no FPs until 7 days out for offsite after onsite stay.  Only thing I can figure why I landed those AK FPs for the 12th, it was the 1st day i tried for, so maybe that counted as my final day at WDWThankd for the heads up Floss!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Glad you got your issue resolved, JT.  I had no clue...

Congratulations *momtwoboys!  *Thats a pretty nice contract!  You don't find many at that price point these days.

Hope everyone has a good week!


----------



## Lakegirl

momtwoboys said:


> 152 days till we are VWL (BRV) whichever!  We also just passed ROFR on a 100pt contract at OKW...65pp! YAHOO!!


That is a great price these days!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

It's been pretty quiet around here the last day or two.  I hope thats a good thing.

DDad was supposed to have his knee surgery tomorrow....... Unfortunately he needs to satisfy insurance requirements before they will authorize it.  It's really a good thing we cancelled our Dec. trip.  

I saw some of Maria's (Disney) pictures on Instagram yesterday.  The Christmas finery abounds.  Oh how I'm going to miss this, this year.  I'm looking forward to Groupies photos!

Enjoy your Wednesday!


----------



## ArielSRL

DiznyDi said:


> Oh how I'm going to miss this, this year.


When I was in college (20 some odd years ago), we would always go the beginning of December so we could enjoy cooler temps, lower crowds, and the Christmas decorations. I've been twice since becoming a teacher (2005 and 2007). Nowadays it is summer break...we have pretty much settled into an early June schedule as I work in GA and we are done before Memorial Day. But oh...how I miss those days of early December trips. I am seeing several Disney friends' FB posts and it makes me long to visit during this season.

My DH, newly converted Disney fan - this past June was his first trip in 35 years and I convinced him to buy DVC right after - has now decided we need to spend at least one actual Christmas in Disney (which I know is crazy but I am going with it). So maybe I'll get to experience Christmas season at Disney soon enough. We will have APs in 2019 so I am shooting for then maybe.


----------



## horselover

ArielSRL said:


> When I was in college (20 some odd years ago), we would always go the beginning of December so we could enjoy cooler temps, lower crowds, and the Christmas decorations. I've been twice since becoming a teacher (2005 and 2007). Nowadays it is summer break...we have pretty much settled into an early June schedule as I work in GA and we are done before Memorial Day. But oh...how I miss those days of early December trips. I am seeing several Disney friends' FB posts and it makes me long to visit during this season.
> 
> My DH, newly converted Disney fan - this past June was his first trip in 35 years and I convinced him to buy DVC right after - has now decided we need to spend at least one actual Christmas in Disney (which I know is crazy but I am going with it). So maybe I'll get to experience Christmas season at Disney soon enough. We will have APs in 2019 so I am shooting for then maybe.



Not crazy!  We did the last 6 years in a row for Christmas. We're on the school schedule too (last year) & I won't go anywhere near FL in summer.  That left us only a couple options once the boys were too older to be missing more than a day or two of school.   This year we'll be home for Christmas & NYE at Disney.   There was a reason we started going to Disney for Christmas & lets just say the reason hasn't changed & I'm not that excited to be at home this year.     I'll have to make the best of it but I'll wishing I was at Disney.   When you're ready to plan your Christmas trip I'd be happy to share what I've learned about traveling at that time of year.  So much fun can be had if you have the right plans.

Morning groupie friends!


----------



## Granny

ArielSRL said:


> My DH, newly converted Disney fan - this past June was his first trip in 35 years and I convinced him to buy DVC right after - has now decided we need to spend at least one actual Christmas in Disney (which I know is crazy but I am going with it). So maybe I'll get to experience Christmas season at Disney soon enough. We will have APs in 2019 so I am shooting for then maybe.



*Renee.*..twice we have done stays that included Christmas day.  Both were wonderful experiences, though we generally prefer to be at home for Christmas.  The crowds do get crazy at that time of year but if you use FP+ and enjoy touring the various resorts for decorations, it is a wonderful time of the year.  Both times we ate our Christmas day dinner at Liberty Tree Tavern and enjoyed their turkey meals with all the fixings!  So if you are so inclined, it is a great time to visit WDW!  





DiznyDi said:


> The Christmas finery abounds. Oh how I'm going to miss this, this year. I'm looking forward to Groupies photos!



*Di*...we are already missing you and Rich even though our trip is three weeks away.  But it sounds like the wheels of medical bureaucracy are moving a little slow for Rich, and I agree that cancelling this year's trip is a good idea.  We'll definitely lift up a glass for you two on one of our Geyser Point visits...though we probably won't spend 6 hours there as we have been known to do with a certain couple.


----------



## Flossbolna

horselover said:


> Not crazy!  We did the last 6 years in a row for Christmas. We're on the school schedule too (last year) & I won't go anywhere near FL in summer.  That left us only a couple options once the boys were too older to be missing more than a day or two of school.   This year we'll be home for Christmas & NYE at Disney.   There was a reason we started going to Disney for Christmas & lets just say the reason hasn't changed & I'm not that excited to be at home this year.     I'll have to make the best of it but I'll wishing I was at Disney.   When you're ready to plan your Christmas trip I'd be happy to share what I've learned about traveling at that time of year.  So much fun can be had if you have the right plans.
> 
> Morning groupie friends!



Oh, can I pick your brain (and any other Groupies' brains) about NYE at WDW?? We are thinking of trying to book that time of year for 2018/2019. And I am totally scared about getting that reservation. We are looking at arriving on 12/29 and most likely will want to use our BWV points until 1/2 (trying to get a standard view studio, yes, I know, one of the worst booking categories to get!) and then maybe move to VWL (or defect at the 7months mark to AKV, another favorite of ours). If anyone has any insight in whether I should walk the reservation and when I ought to start that, I would love to hear the Groupies' wisdom!

I still owe you all a thank you for your help earlier this year with room requests at BWV and Poly, both worked out well! We had 1024 at BWV, a lovely secluded patio overlooking the lake and the tennis courts. Normally we hate first floor, but that room was just perfect! Especially that the quiet pool was more or less just outside our room!


----------



## jimmytammy

I am in the process of booking online BWV for Oct 2018.  I started off 1st not banking my current use yr pts(my fault, should have known better), therefore, I used all 150 pts from 2018 use yr 1st then it pulled a few pts from 2019.  So after realizing what happened, I banked my 2017 pts and now I am in day by day mode.

Should I just call from this point?  I am a little concerned about the whole thing linking up right where I don't end up with different resize #s.  I have 4 more nights to book.


----------



## Dizny Dad

All I could hear was a quiet low moaning sound behind me.  Sitting at her desk, DiznyDi was perusing Maria's pictures of Disney's Christmas decorations.  I am sorry that I will miss the Groupie meet, the one-on-ones, The Lodge at its finest, the excitement that is Disney at Christmas.  But I am most sorry that I have taken our December trip away from DiznyDi, who really feeds on the atmosphere in The World.  Yeah, we will be there in February, but it just will not be the same . . . Sorry Sweetheart.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> I am in the process of booking online BWV for Oct 2018.  I started off 1st not banking my current use yr pts(my fault, should have known better), therefore, I used all 150 pts from 2018 use yr 1st then it pulled a few pts from 2019.  So after realizing what happened, I banked my 2017 pts and now I am in day by day mode.
> 
> Should I just call from this point?  I am a little concerned about the whole thing linking up right where I don't end up with different resize #s.  I have 4 more nights to book.



You'd be able to have the reservations combined together later Jimmy if you did end up with multiple reservations but calling would have them modify it now as you go.  They'd also be able to reallocate and use the banked points and borrowed points first and leave any 2018 points you might have left.


----------



## ottawagreg

ArielSRL said:


> When I was in college (20 some odd years ago), we would always go the beginning of December so we could enjoy cooler temps, lower crowds, and the Christmas decorations. I've been twice since becoming a teacher (2005 and 2007). Nowadays it is summer break...we have pretty much settled into an early June schedule as I work in GA and we are done before Memorial Day. But oh...how I miss those days of early December trips. I am seeing several Disney friends' FB posts and it makes me long to visit during this season.
> 
> My DH, newly converted Disney fan - this past June was his first trip in 35 years and I convinced him to buy DVC right after - has now decided we need to spend at least one actual Christmas in Disney (which I know is crazy but I am going with it). So maybe I'll get to experience Christmas season at Disney soon enough. We will have APs in 2019 so I am shooting for then maybe.




ArielSRL, 

I can speak to some of this.  My wife works in the school system too.  Add in our daughter's softball schedule and there is probably 3 or 4 weeks in the entire year we can go to the World.  We travel in late June and stay for Independence day.  The other trip is Christmas.  Depending on the the calendar, what day of the week Christmas day lands on and when school lets out, we generally go right after Santa's big day.  The last few years (and this year too) we arrive at the castle a few day before.  Instead arriving on the 23rd of the 24th.  

The first year we stayed at the Lodge when we were there on the 25th, it felt a bit strange to be away from home but that feeling did not last very long.  Actually it is a lot of fun.  I tease my buddies by sending pics on the golf course wishing them a happy Christmas, and we started making new holiday customs and traditions.  May I suggest the candlelight processional on Christmas Eve?  Very nice and wonderful way to be reminded of His birth while on vacation.  You will enjoy it very much I am sure of that.

We fly 12/23 this year and I am starting to get impatient with the calendar.  Ready to go.  The last four weeks are always the hardest, like a kid who keeps asking are we there yet.  Hope all the Groupies are well.  Getting cold in north Illinois, and I still have leaves on the oak trees.  I hope they fall before the snow does.

greg


----------



## ArielSRL

horselover said:


> Not crazy!  We did the last 6 years in a row for Christmas. We're on the school schedule too (last year) & I won't go anywhere near FL in summer.  That left us only a couple options once the boys were too older to be missing more than a day or two of school.   This year we'll be home for Christmas & NYE at Disney.   There was a reason we started going to Disney for Christmas & lets just say the reason hasn't changed & I'm not that excited to be at home this year.     I'll have to make the best of it but I'll wishing I was at Disney.   When you're ready to plan your Christmas trip I'd be happy to share what I've learned about traveling at that time of year.  So much fun can be had if you have the right plans.
> 
> Morning groupie friends!





Granny said:


> *Renee.*..twice we have done stays that included Christmas day. Both were wonderful experiences, though we generally prefer to be at home for Christmas. The crowds do get crazy at that time of year but if you use FP+ and enjoy touring the various resorts for decorations, it is a wonderful time of the year. Both times we ate our Christmas day dinner at Liberty Tree Tavern and enjoyed their turkey meals with all the fixings! So if you are so inclined, it is a great time to visit WDW!



Thank you both so much for the encouraging words about Christmas visits. I have been at least 16 times to Disney and it will be at least 18 before our Christmas trip so I am okay with doing just some early time at a park and then spending the rest of the time doing resort visits or hanging out at the Lodge. I mean, how can one own at the Lodge and NOT spend a Christmas there, right?? And I certainly do not want to dissuade my new Disney fan, so, of course, I want to give in to his Disney whims! 

When the time comes, I am sure I will be posting again to ask for lots of advice!


----------



## ArielSRL

ottawagreg said:


> ArielSRL,
> 
> I can speak to some of this.  My wife works in the school system too.  Add in our daughter's softball schedule and there is probably 3 or 4 weeks in the entire year we can go to the World.  We travel in late June and stay for Independence day.  The other trip is Christmas.  Depending on the the calendar, what day of the week Christmas day lands on and when school lets out, we generally go right after Santa's big day.  The last few years (and this year too) we arrive at the castle a few day before.  Instead arriving on the 23rd of the 24th.
> 
> The first year we stayed at the Lodge when we were there on the 25th, it felt a bit strange to be away from home but that feeling did not last very long.  Actually it is a lot of fun.  I tease my buddies by sending pics on the golf course wishing them a happy Christmas, and we started making new holiday customs and traditions.  May I suggest the candlelight processional on Christmas Eve?  Very nice and wonderful way to be reminded of His birth while on vacation.  You will enjoy it very much I am sure of that.
> 
> We fly 12/23 this year and I am starting to get impatient with the calendar.  Ready to go.  The last four weeks are always the hardest, like a kid who keeps asking are we there yet.  Hope all the Groupies are well.  Getting cold in north Illinois, and I still have leaves on the oak trees.  I hope they fall before the snow does.
> 
> greg


Thank you! Yes, I think we, but especially my DH, would love the Christmas Eve Candlelight processional. Now I am getting very excited for all the holiday events that Disney has to offer. How will I be able to wait 2 years??


----------



## horselover

Flossbolna said:


> Oh, can I pick your brain (and any other Groupies' brains) about NYE at WDW?? We are thinking of trying to book that time of year for 2018/2019. And I am totally scared about getting that reservation. We are looking at arriving on 12/29 and most likely will want to use our BWV points until 1/2 (trying to get a standard view studio, yes, I know, one of the worst booking categories to get!) and then maybe move to VWL (or defect at the 7months mark to AKV, another favorite of ours). If anyone has any insight in whether I should walk the reservation and when I ought to start that, I would love to hear the Groupies' wisdom!
> 
> I still owe you all a thank you for your help earlier this year with room requests at BWV and Poly, both worked out well! We had 1024 at BWV, a lovely secluded patio overlooking the lake and the tennis courts. Normally we hate first floor, but that room was just perfect! Especially that the quiet pool was more or less just outside our room!



You can certainly pick my brain about NYE.  I admit I'm a little worried about the crowds but I know what to expect going into it.  We're planning to do the pre NYE fireworks at MK on 12/30 & Epcot on 12/31.   If NYE is elbow to elbow in Epcot we can always make a quick escape out the IG & back to the BC.  

I'll give you my experience for booking this year FWIW.  I was not trying for a very limited room like standard view at BWV though so it may not be apples to apples.   I didn't want to borrow points so at 11 mos. I booked a split stay (1 BR) between VWL & BCV beginning 12/28.    First 3 nights VWL, last 3 BCV because I wanted to be sure we got the 31st at BCV.    At 7 mos. I dropped the VWL room & booked those days at BCV.  No problems at all getting what I wanted.  After the 7 mo. window passed I decided to add the night of 1/3 (flights were way cheaper on 1/4).  By the time I wanted to add that day there was no availability at BCV.  I wait listed it.  It came through about a month or so later.   

I understand sometimes people feel the need to walk reservations but that would not be me.  I've never had any problems getting what I wanted by booking at exactly 11 & 7 mos. out.  Just seems like too much effort to walk it.


----------



## Granny

ottawagreg said:


> May I suggest the candlelight processional on Christmas Eve?  Very nice and wonderful way to be reminded of His birth while on vacation.  You will enjoy it very much I am sure of that.



​

*Renee*...*Greg* makes a great suggestion in his post.  We have been to CP twice on Christmas Eve and while we enjoy it any time we see it, on Christmas Eve it is even more impactful.  

Also, if you are so inclined, there are Christian and Catholic services offered on-site on Christmas day.  The last one we attended was at the Contemporary in the convention ballroom.  Between Candlelight Processional and the services, we had no problem moving our Christmas to WDW.  Enjoy your planning!


----------



## ArielSRL

Granny said:


> View attachment 283635​
> 
> *Renee*...*Greg* makes a great suggestion in his post.  We have been to CP twice on Christmas Eve and while we enjoy it any time we see it, on Christmas Eve it is even more impactful.
> 
> Also, if you are so inclined, there are Christian and Catholic services offered on-site on Christmas day.  The last one we attended was at the Contemporary in the convention ballroom.  Between Candlelight Processional and the services, we had no problem moving our Christmas to WDW.  Enjoy your planning!


Oh that is good to know. The Contemp is so close to the Lodge that would be convenient.


----------



## Flossbolna

horselover said:


> You can certainly pick my brain about NYE.  I admit I'm a little worried about the crowds but I know what to expect going into it.  We're planning to do the pre NYE fireworks at MK on 12/30 & Epcot on 12/31.   If NYE is elbow to elbow in Epcot we can always make a quick escape out the IG & back to the BC.
> 
> I'll give you my experience for booking this year FWIW.  I was not trying for a very limited room like standard view at BWV though so it may not be apples to apples.   I didn't want to borrow points so at 11 mos. I booked a split stay (1 BR) between VWL & BCV beginning 12/28.    First 3 nights VWL, last 3 BCV because I wanted to be sure we got the 31st at BCV.    At 7 mos. I dropped the VWL room & booked those days at BCV.  No problems at all getting what I wanted.  After the 7 mo. window passed I decided to add the night of 1/3 (flights were way cheaper on 1/4).  By the time I wanted to add that day there was no availability at BCV.  I wait listed it.  It came through about a month or so later.
> 
> I understand sometimes people feel the need to walk reservations but that would not be me.  I've never had any problems getting what I wanted by booking at exactly 11 & 7 mos. out.  Just seems like too much effort to walk it.



Thank you! 1BR are usually easier than those studios. But somehow I am hoping that people prefer October to December over the pricey NYE period. And for this October I was able to get my BWV studio at 11 months. I am good at being there at the computer exactly at 8am EST. 

And your plans for 12/30 and 12/30 are exactly what we are thinking and why we want to be at the BWV!


----------



## horselover

FYI for those of your traveling starting tomorrow through Jan.  Magical Express will now pick up 4 hours before your scheduled flight.   You can thank MCO TSA for that.  So glad I always have a rental & PreCheck.


----------



## twinklebug

Dear Lord, four hours? Really?
I saw the TSA's "new" guidelines require all electronics larger than a phone to be pulled into a bucket separately for screening, but don't see how that is any different than the way they've been doing it all along. Don't understand why they say to give ourselves an extra hour to get through security. (Nope, no pre-check here, and not about to dish out $85 x 5 just to get through in a 5 minute line)


----------



## aoconnor

Question - is the nature trail to Fort Wilderness open? I recall they closed it during construction of the cabins, but I'm hopeful that wasn't permanent.


----------



## horselover

aoconnor said:


> Question - is the nature trail to Fort Wilderness open? I recall they closed it during construction of the cabins, but I'm hopeful that wasn't permanent.



It was.  Sorry.  The bike path is still open but the nature trail is gone the way of the cabins.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Julie (horselover)*.....if the 4 hr thing continues past the holidays I would also buy the Pre.  Yikes.....that is a huge chunk of a travel day.

So I was at F&W Festival last week......if anyone in our Groupies loves to holiday decorate with a "WL theme"---or gifts---- then stop by the Canada pavillion. Really cute stuff.  Also Target has a nice "lodge" theme for Christmas tree decor or the wearing whenever. Sharing some photos I took from Epcot Canada:















What Groupie shouldn't be drinking their coffee, tea or hot chocolate out of this?















TARGET:


----------



## sleepydog25

aoconnor said:


> Question - is the nature trail to Fort Wilderness open? I recall they closed it during construction of the cabins, but I'm hopeful that wasn't permanent.





horselover said:


> It was.  Sorry.  The bike path is still open but the nature trail is gone the way of the cabins.


Well, not entirely. If you go out along the new walkway past the last cabin--8026--you will still find what's left of the sandy trail. It goes on for a couple of hundred yards, and at that point, it may still branch off to the right to hook up with the paved bike path. If you continue straight at that point, though, you will still eventually reach the back employee parking lot at FW as before.  However, as *horselover* implies, the notion of an actual nature trail, marked by a sign, is no longer. *Luv* and I walked the trail back in July but didn't go far enough to see if the branch to the right still exists. In essence, once off the cabin pathway, you're out in the wilds to some extent, but as a runner, it is still an easy access.


----------



## ArielSRL

horselover said:


> FYI for those of your traveling starting tomorrow through Jan.  Magical Express will now pick up 4 hours before your scheduled flight.   You can thank MCO TSA for that.  So glad I always have a rental & PreCheck.





twinklebug said:


> Dear Lord, four hours? Really?
> I saw the TSA's "new" guidelines require all electronics larger than a phone to be pulled into a bucket separately for screening, but don't see how that is any different than the way they've been doing it all along. Don't understand why they say to give ourselves an extra hour to get through security. (Nope, no pre-check here, and not about to dish out $85 x 5 just to get through in a 5 minute line)


Another positive to living so close (Atlanta) that we can drive.


----------



## Granny

MiaSRN62 said:


> So I was at F&W Festival last week......if anyone in our Groupies loves to holiday decorate with a "WL theme"---or gifts---- then stop by the Canada pavillion. Really cute stuff.  Also Target has a nice "lodge" theme for Christmas tree decor or the wearing whenever. Sharing some photos I took from Epcot Canada:
> 
> 
> What Groupie shouldn't be drinking their coffee, tea or hot chocolate out of this?



*Maria*...those are some great items!  I think we may have to swing by Canada on our trip in a few weeks and pick up some Moose materials.  Thanks for the detective work and for posting the pictures.


----------



## DenLo

twinklebug said:


> Dear Lord, four hours? Really?
> I saw the TSA's "new" guidelines require all electronics larger than a phone to be pulled into a bucket separately for screening, but don't see how that is any different than the way they've been doing it all along. Don't understand why they say to give ourselves an extra hour to get through security. (Nope, no pre-check here, and not about to dish out $85 x 5 just to get through in a 5 minute line)



Is TSA now requiring you to remove your electronics from the bags?  For quite awhile if you had an approved bag you could leave your laptop in the bag and just place the bag in the bin.  Also they didn't want to see our iPad or any tablet.  It will be a real pain to revert back to bringing everything out IMO and time consuming.



sleepydog25 said:


> Well, not entirely. If you go out along the new walkway past the last cabin--8026--you will still find what's left of the sandy trail. It goes on for a couple of hundred yards, and at that point, it may still branch off to the right to hook up with the paved bike path. If you continue straight at that point, though, you will still eventually reach the back employee parking lot at FW as before.  However, as *horselover* implies, the notion of an actual nature trail, marked by a sign, is no longer. *Luv* and I walked the trail back in July but didn't go far enough to see if the branch to the right still exists. In essence, once off the cabin pathway, you're out in the wilds to some extent, but as a runner, it is still an easy access.



We just walked to the end of the cabins this afternoon.  There is a sign posted indicating the trail is closed and there is a locked gate across the path.


----------



## DenLo

We checked in this morning.  Our CCV studio was ready at 8:26 AM per the text DH received.


----------



## sleepydog25

DenLo said:


> Is TSA now requiring you to remove your electronics from the bags?  For quite awhile if you had an approved bag you could leave your laptop in the bag and just place the bag in the bin.  Also they didn't want to see our iPad or any tablet.  It will be a real pain to revert back to bringing everything out IMO and time consuming.
> 
> 
> 
> We just walked to the end of the cabins this afternoon.  There is a sign posted indicating the trail is closed and there is a locked gate across the path.


Well, h-e-double toothpicks!  That was the last actual vestige of wilderness left at the Lodge and will be sorely missed.  I just love it when a corporation takes something really good and makes it less.


----------



## Granny

Looks like Roaring Fork outside seating is now open.

 


In this case, I'd say this is an improvement over the old wrought iron tables with umbrellas they used to have.   But I'll bet the birds still come around!


----------



## LVSWL

bobbiwoz said:


> LVSWL



Thanks you. We just brought him home this afternoon after 15 days in the hospital. He is sleeping on his bed beside my chair. We almost lost him more than once.


----------



## twinklebug

DenLo said:


> Is TSA now requiring you to remove your electronics from the bags?  For quite awhile if you had an approved bag you could leave your laptop in the bag and just place the bag in the bin.  Also they didn't want to see our iPad or any tablet.  *It will be a real pain to revert back to bringing everything out IMO and time consuming*.


Yes, this is what I read, hence why they've said to add an hour to checking through security. Although there was mention on another thread that MCO was so backed up at security the officers were simply waiving folk through one or two days recently, telling them to leave everything in their bags and not to take their shoes off. I doubt I'll be that lucky.

Now I don't usually travel with much more than a camera, phone and a laptop, but have always thought it was fine to leave the phone and camera in the bag. I still think that's fine. I always removed my laptop from its case.


----------



## bobbiwoz

LVSWL, I am glad he is home.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Oh the time flies!  In *14 days* it's WDW at Christmas time!      Really looking forward to this as one of my best friends is coming along!  This trip comes on the heels of the Super Heros race weekend at DL last weekend - the last race at DL for some time - maybe forever.     DL started their Holiday time that weekend so I'm all warmed up and ready to see WDW's decorations too!  Working on decorating MB's right now and trying to decide if a MVMCP will get added to the plans.



horselover said:


> FYI for those of your traveling starting tomorrow through Jan.  Magical Express will now pick up 4 hours before your scheduled flight.   You can thank MCO TSA for that.  So glad I always have a rental & PreCheck.



I had not made any ME reservations for the trip in a couple of weeks and decided to set that up today.  The CM made certain that I was aware that they were now picking up in the 3 1/2 to 4 hours range.      We both moaned about that.

One thing I've learned from this is that Uber is somewhere around a $30 /trip to the airport.  We might do ME from the airport and then Uber back or a rental car is still on the table.  Decisions ,decisions!


----------



## LVSWL

bobbiwoz said:


> LVSWL, I am glad he is home.



Thank you


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

As I mentioned Holiday Time was just getting going at DL.  This was the tree going up on the morning of the 10th at GC:

At 4:30am
 

At 6:30am

 

8:30 ish:

 

A few more images from around the parks and hotel:
  

 

There are no Christmas parties at DL so everyday has the Christmas parade:

 

 

 

And later with icicles:


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

A few of the two big attraction overlays that they do at DL:

Haunted Mansion Nightmare Before Christmas overlay - love this!

 

 

  

 

IASW with it's Holiday overlay - love this too!


----------



## bobbiwoz

KAT4DISNEY, THANK YOU!  I had never seen the lights on DL’s Castle, or anything like your beautiful pictures!


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> You'd be able to have the reservations combined together later Jimmy if you did end up with multiple reservations but calling would have them modify it now as you go.  They'd also be able to reallocate and use the banked points and borrowed points first and leave any 2018 points you might have left.


Thanks Kathy!
Its working out great as I call mid afternoon each day and get right through to MS and able to add a day.  2 more calls and it shall be done


----------



## Corinne

horselover said:


> FYI for those of your traveling starting tomorrow through Jan.  Magical Express will now pick up 4 hours before your scheduled flight.   You can thank MCO TSA for that.  So glad I always have a rental & PreCheck.



We have Precheck, and we're thinking about just taking a cab. Four hours is ridiculous.


----------



## Corinne

Kathy your pics (as always) are fantastic, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Corinne

Morning Groupies, I know I've been mia for a while.....hope you're all well. Happy Saturday.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Good afternoon, Groupies!

We just returned from our Christmastime visit to Dollywood and the Great Smoky Mountain NP.  It was my first trip since my foot operation, I used an ECV And I managed well.  My reconstructed foot is still quite swollen, I understand from some posts on the board that it’s going to take longer than I imagined to get my foot into a shoe, into a sock, so I have mismatched footwear.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bobbiwoz said:


> KAT4DISNEY, THANK YOU!  I had never seen the lights on DL’s Castle, or anything like your beautiful pictures!



It's really a very pretty Castle!


----------



## bobbiwoz

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It's really a very pretty Castle!


It sure is!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

So, are there some planned Groupie meets in December?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Just saw this on Humphrey's facebook page:

_"Update:
Operational changes have been made to Geyser Point. The QS window is now a To-Go only option, while guests wanting to sit inside the restaurant must check in and be seated. The bar is still a walk up option. The changes took place the other day, and are in efforts to make things less chaotic for both guests and cast members. To-Go seating is available for guests outside of the restaurant."_


----------



## twinklebug

Taking my group over to Universal one day, but unsure if we should go on Thursday to avoid crowds, or Saturday which has 2 additional hours in the park. My son said "But that may mean we're just standing in lines for an additional 2 hours" -- I know he's right, but I'm not planning on hitting up all too many rides myself 

Anyone with experience in Thursdays verses Saturdays in Early December?


KAT4DISNEY said:


> So, are there some planned Groupie meets in December?


I was just wondering if you were on the messaging lists - Granny, can you add Kathy?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Taking my group over to Universal one day, but unsure if we should go on Thursday to avoid crowds, or Saturday which has 2 additional hours in the park. My son said "But that may mean we're just standing in lines for an additional 2 hours" -- I know he's right, but I'm not planning on hitting up all too man
> 
> I was just wondering if you were on the messaging lists - Granny, can you add Kathy?



Thanks twinklebug!

For Universal I'd be tempted by Thursday and plan to be there for park opening unless there's some show on Saturday that they aren't doing Thursday.  I don't think Saturday in early/mid-December would be a deal breaker but it usually means larger crowds with locals visiting on the weekends.   It's been a few years since we've done Universal in December but it was always nice and slow.


----------



## twinklebug

Thank you Kathy  I do tend to forget about the locals looking to fit holiday fun into their weekends.
(Sorry also about a partial message there, I'm getting bad with finishing out my thou...)


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Thank you Kathy  I do tend to forget about the locals looking to fit holiday fun into their weekends.
> (Sorry also about a partial message there, I'm getting bad with finishing out my *thou...*)


----------



## Corinne

KAT4DISNEY said:


> So, are there some planned Groupie meets in December?



Kathy are you going to be there too????!! I’m excited!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> Kathy are you going to be there too????!! I’m excited!



The 1st to the 7th at AKV - Jambo!   I'm looking at the plans to see if we can make it to TOTWL on the 6th.


----------



## ErinC

Thanksgiving Break for schools has arrived, and i could not be more thankful! Just spent the last 24 hours traveling and watching the Alabama High School Cheerleading Championships. Such a long day! Tomorrow will finally be a day off. Looking forward to a few days of DD21 being home from college this week. Hosting the family at our house this Thanksgiving so i should probably get to the grocery store soon and get the needed traditional items. 

We have spent 3 Christmas’s at WDW. I’ve loved them all. It’s a little easier now that my kids are older and we don’t have any “believers” anymore. Each time we brought all their presents and Christmas decor for the room. This has always forced me to finish my shopping early and have everything wrapped before we leave. Then while I’m at WDW I’m not stressed leading up to the holiday because everything is done! I’ve enjoyed eating at any restaurant and not spending my day cooking and cleaning like i would at home for our extended family. Yes the parks are crowded, but to me the positive outweighed the negative.


----------



## jimmytammy

Can someone here humor me for a moment?  I need help
Most of you know, I am tech challenged to the max.  Here is my dilemma...when I go onto WDW website, I can get the home page to pop up, my itinerary shows up, but when I try to make resort, dining or FP ressies, it navigates me immediately to a blank screen.  And its been doing this for 3 weeks now.  All computers in house are doing the same thing.  
So if anyone is willing, can you indulge me with trying any of these and see if you are getting better results or the same.


----------



## LauraLea

jimmy, are you using the same browser on all computers?  I often have problems using Chrome for WDW site, but when I try Microsoft Edge it will work.

Laura


----------



## twinklebug

I haven't seen that issue recently Jimmy, but Laura is right - it very well could be browser based. I did have something similar to that a couple of years back using Firefox. At that time I had to use Explorer or Chrome.


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Can someone here humor me for a moment?  I need help
> Most of you know, I am tech challenged to the max.  Here is my dilemma...when I go onto WDW website, I can get the home page to pop up, my itinerary shows up, but when I try to make resort, dining or FP ressies, it navigates me immediately to a blank screen.  And its been doing this for 3 weeks now.  All computers in house are doing the same thing.
> So if anyone is willing, can you indulge me with trying any of these and see if you are getting better results or the same.



I'd also add try clearing your history.  That will clear your cookies & cache.   I often have trouble with the WDW site when logging in using Firefox.   Clearing history usually fixes it but not always.  If that doesn't work try logging in the Chrome.   99% of the time that does the trick for me.

Morning groupie friends!


----------



## Granny

*Jimmy.*..personally I don't like using the website.  Once I get my reservation and passes linked, I just use the phone app for FP+ and ADRs.  That isn't as helpful as the other suggestions, but it does give you a Plan B in case you can't get the website to work for you.   Good luck!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

As others said Jimmy I'd try a different browser.  I personally use Chrome and haven't had any issues.  Or clear cookies.



Granny said:


> *Jimmy.*..personally I don't like using the website.  Once I get my reservation and passes linked, I just use the phone app for FP+ and ADRs.  That isn't as helpful as the other suggestions, but it does give you a Plan B in case you can't get the website to work for you.   Good luck!



One thing I've noticed with the app is that it doesn't show all the dining options - for example if you want any special event I've always had to go to the website.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> As others said Jimmy I'd try a different browser.  I personally use Chrome and haven't had any issues.  Or clear cookies.
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I've noticed with the app is that it doesn't show all the dining options - for example if you want any special event I've always had to go to the website.




Good point.  But for FP+ and regular dining it works fine for us.  As you indicated, I had to do Candlelight Processional online as well as the DVC moonlight magic thingy.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Granny said:


> Good point.  But for FP+ and regular dining it works fine for us.  As you indicated, I had to do Candlelight Processional online as well as the DVC moonlight magic thingy.


Are you saying Moonlight Magic appears in your MDE?


----------



## horselover

bobbiwoz said:


> Are you saying Moonlight Magic appears in your MDE?



I'm curious about that too.  It doesn't appear in mine.

My 1st night waitlist just came through at VGC for March!      Now fingers crossed night #2 comes through otherwise that is going to be a pain for me.


----------



## Granny

bobbiwoz said:


> Are you saying Moonlight Magic appears in your MDE?





horselover said:


> I'm curious about that too.  It doesn't appear in mine.



No, I'm sorry I wasn't very clear.  I meant that I couldn't book moonlight magic on the app.  It doesn't show up in my MDE.  The CP dinner package does show up, however.



> My 1st night waitlist just came through at VGC for March!      Now fingers crossed night #2 comes through otherwise that is going to be a pain for me.



Here's throwing some Moose Dust your way for that second night!


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> No, I'm sorry I wasn't very clear.  I meant that I couldn't book moonlight magic on the app.  It doesn't show up in my MDE.  The CP dinner package does show up, however.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's throwing some Moose Dust your way for that second night!



Thanks Granny!

I came across something interesting this morning for any groupie that might have an AMEX Platinum card.  They have an offer with Undercover Tourist.  Spend $100 or more & get a $20 statement credit.  It's valid until 1/1/18.  I stockpiled some tickets at the beginning of last year before they went to the expiring tickets so I won't use it but maybe it will help one of you.

Have a great day groupie friends!


----------



## pmaurer74

how do I submit a room request? I want to request one of the cool dedicated two bedroom units in the wheel. How far out should I make the request?


----------



## horselover

pmaurer74 said:


> how do I submit a room request? I want to request one of the cool dedicated two bedroom units in the wheel. How far out should I make the request?



Call MS.   I put in requests when I book so I don't forget but do it at least a week ahead. I think room assignments are done 3-4 days ahead but I could be wrong about that


----------



## twinklebug

horselover said:


> Call MS.   I put in requests when I book so I don't forget but do it at least a week ahead. I think room assignments are done 3-4 days ahead but I could be wrong about that


Yes, put in any requests as soon as possible. I spoke with the assigner for Kidani years back (not sure if Jambo uses the same person) and she said she tries to get everything sorted out and rooms assigned about 2 weeks ahead of check in, but things always change.

Providing they still work the same, this means my room is assigned as I'm 2 weeks out! It has been a very long 17 month break from the mouse. Looking forward to this trip.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

pmaurer74 said:


> how do I submit a room request? I want to request one of the cool dedicated two bedroom units in the wheel. How far out should I make the request?



You can make them as soon as you book or anytime after that.  As mentioned its best to get them in at least a week (or sounds like two) ahead of check in.  I tend to get them in sometime in the month before but sometimes sooner.  Early or late has never seemed to make much of a difference - we have our resorts we tend to get our requests and then others that it's been rare.  Sad to say that VWL is on the rare to never side for us but I know others have better luck.  On the other hand I've had most requests filled at BWV and many say they are the worst for them.


----------



## sleepydog25

Apparently, Moosie Dust abounds! 

First, Happy Thanksgiving (early) to all the Groupies and to our sister site the Copper Creek Crazies (I mean that in a good way!).  Second, students went home today and won't be back until Monday. I work tomorrow, as does *Luv*, but I should be able to get off by 2:30 or so.  Began baking tonight working on a couple of apple pies. House smells great. Though it's just the two of us, we still like to do a whole turkey, dressing, potatoes, etc., etc., etc. 

Third, and perhaps most amazing, we've gotten four of our five nights at VGC for our June trip! Dang, those rooms are hard to get. Right at 7 months, 8 a.m. sharp, and nothing available. They were there a couple of days before, but it appears someone was walking a reservation and beat us to the punch. Over the past few days, we've managed to get our first day, then our second day, both 1BR (and, of course, we've wait listed). We had already made reservations at Paradise Pier, so we were set if nothing else came through. Tonight, on a whim before heading off to bed, *Luv *decided to check availability.  To her "grand" surprise, the last two nights of our stay were open--in a GV! We jumped on it, though we're having to borrow some points. At first we were planning to wait list a 1BR for the remaining night still. . .then we said, "we've never stayed in a GV before!" and have decided to keep it. Now, we're just wait listing that one single day in between. 

As I've mentioned before, this trip is a special celebration: our 5th anniversary, my daughter's 18th birthday, and her graduation from high school all rolled into one trip. She doesn't know about the GV yet.  That will be a "day of" surprise, one last "a-ha!" moment before she heads off to college a couple of months later. So, as I said, major Moosie Dust going on here.  

Have a great break, Groupies!


----------



## kungaloosh22

sleepydog25 said:


> First, Happy Thanksgiving (early) to all the Groupies and to our sister site the Copper Creek Crazies (I mean that in a good way!).



Hey now, Copper Creek Crazies... that just might stick!   Happy Thanksgiving to you, too, sleepy, and all the other Groupies and Crazies. 

This Copper Creek Crazy is happy to say that I'm _finally_ going to WLV (the one and only original)! This is a very last minute trip for mid-January, so of course mostly Saratoga Springs, but with the sweet, sweet bonus of 2 nights at Boulder Ridge. I'm excited to at least briefly scope out all the new changes at the Lodge before our longer trip to Copper Creek in May. Can't wait!! We haven't stayed at WL since the main pool was renovated. Much too long!


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> Apparently, Moosie Dust abounds!
> 
> First, Happy Thanksgiving (early) to all the Groupies and to our sister site the Copper Creek Crazies (I mean that in a good way!).  Second, students went home today and won't be back until Monday. I work tomorrow, as does *Luv*, but I should be able to get off by 2:30 or so.  Began baking tonight working on a couple of apple pies. House smells great. Though it's just the two of us, we still like to do a whole turkey, dressing, potatoes, etc., etc., etc.
> 
> Third, and perhaps most amazing, we've gotten four of our five nights at VGC for our June trip! Dang, those rooms are hard to get. Right at 7 months, 8 a.m. sharp, and nothing available. They were there a couple of days before, but it appears someone was walking a reservation and beat us to the punch. Over the past few days, we've managed to get our first day, then our second day, both 1BR (and, of course, we've wait listed). We had already made reservations at Paradise Pier, so we were set if nothing else came through. Tonight, on a whim before heading off to bed, *Luv *decided to check availability.  To her "grand" surprise, the last two nights of our stay were open--in a GV! We jumped on it, though we're having to borrow some points. At first we were planning to wait list a 1BR for the remaining night still. . .then we said, "we've never stayed in a GV before!" and have decided to keep it. Now, we're just wait listing that one single day in between.
> 
> As I've mentioned before, this trip is a special celebration: our 5th anniversary, my daughter's 18th birthday, and her graduation from high school all rolled into one trip. She doesn't know about the GV yet.  That will be a "day of" surprise, one last "a-ha!" moment before she heads off to college a couple of months later. So, as I said, major Moosie Dust going on here.
> 
> Have a great break, Groupies!



That's awesome Sly!  Congrats!  You're giving me hope my 2nd night wait list may actually come through.  I'm wait listing a studio though & I'm sure just like with all DVC resorts those are the most in demand.

Not likely to be back to post again so wishing all my groupie friends a very happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## sleepydog25

kungaloosh22 said:


> Hey now, Copper Creek Crazies... that just might stick!   Happy Thanksgiving to you, too, sleepy, and all the other Groupies and Crazies.
> 
> This Copper Creek Crazy is happy to say that I'm _finally_ going to WLV (the one and only original)! This is a very last minute trip for mid-January, so of course mostly Saratoga Springs, but with the sweet, sweet bonus of 2 nights at Boulder Ridge. I'm excited to at least briefly scope out all the new changes at the Lodge before our longer trip to Copper Creek in May. Can't wait!! We haven't stayed at WL since the main pool was renovated. Much too long!


That's great news! If you haven't stayed at the beloved Lodge since the main pool reno, then you are in for some major changes (though you might have visited). There's a whole new look and feel, though the overall vibe--at least last July--was still Lodge-y.  I do miss the more humble notes there such as the now defunct nature trail and the Hidden Springs pool to name just two; however, there's no denying that the Lodge still looks gorgeous. Have a fun trip in January. We did a last-minute trip a couple of years ago around New Year's, and it was wonderful! 

Well, I'm glad we have at least one vote for Crazies.  It does seem to fit the energetic and thrilled-to-be-owners-at-a-great-resort attitude of the new Copper Creek owners. They're a great bunch and fun to chat with over on their board.  

Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## jimmytammy

In case we get busy around here tomorrow(got anywhere from 50-75 converging on us around lunch)just wanted to make sure I wished all my groupie friends and family a very Happy Thanksgiving!!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Hello, fellow groupies.  We'll be at Kidani tomorrow and depart on Sunday to enjoy the Thanksgiving holiday.  We're still going in December!  Anyway, my youngest daughter and her "friend" were supposed to stay with us, but they cancelled today, TODAY!  We bought two 4-day park hopper tickets which will sit idle until someone REALLY comes and visits.  But we were unable to get reimbursed for the 2 adult tickets for the Thanksgiving DVC dinner at the Contemporary.

So, I'm offering the two adult dining tickets to any groupie and their guest who will be at WDW tomorrow and need dinner.  Your cost - zero.  They're not really tickets, but we have to show up and they mark us off the list.  If I don't hear an answer by 9 pm EST, then I'll look elsewhere.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY




----------



## bobbiwoz

Have a wonderful Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Granny

*To all the VWL GROUPIES!!!*


----------



## bobbiwoz

This year we have 4 Coast Guard recruits as our Thanksgiving guests!  They come from Columbus OH, Long Island NY, Flint Michigan,and Pittsburgh PA.

They came with backpacks full of study materials.  Tomorrow is mid term exams!

Right now Christmas Vacation is on TV, watching is another tradition with the recruits!


----------



## RRB

bobbiwoz said:


> This year we have 4 Coast Guard recruits as our Thanksgiving guests!  They come from Columbus OH, Long Island NY, Flint Michigan,and Pittsburgh PA.
> 
> They came with backpacks full of study materials.  Tomorrow is mid term exams!
> 
> Right now Christmas Vacation is on TV, watching is another tradition with the recruits!


That is awesome Bobbi, have a great one and see you soon!


----------



## bobbiwoz

RRB said:


> That is awesome Bobbi, have a great one and see you soon!


Hope you had a happy Thanksgiving!  Looking forward to breakfast together!


----------



## ottawagreg

Good morning groupies. Thanksgiving has passed and it is a warm, sunny day in northern Illinois (maybe 50* today).  Hoses and reels to put away. Tarps to cover the furniture on the deck. Blow the leaves and sweep the lawn (clover n crab grass really) and sow a little seed. After that I rest my weary back and cross another day off the calendar. Thirty days and we enter that beloved lobby and gaze at the tree. I can hardly wait. Christmas at the lodge. 

Have a wonderful thanksgiving weekend everyone


----------



## jimmytammy

Bobbi, thats great that you folks share your holiday and meal with our service men and women.  We usually have one of our local fire departments to come too our gathering, but this year they were running hard so couldn't make it.  Maybe next year it will be slow enough for them to come.

We had 86 folks at our gathering yesterday, largest group ever.  We even had some folks from Philly that came that Im not sure who they were or who they were with.  We live really close to the I-85/40 corridor so not sure if they maybe were just passing by around lunch and saw all the cars!!

One other thing to share, I use Safari as my web browser and was having issues with Disneyworld website.  So several of you mentioned trying another browser, so Wed AM, I tried two more times trying to get the website to work, computer and phone, no luck.  So I downloaded Google Chrome to my phone, works like a charm immediately.  Dang if I didn't try again yesterday on Safari, and NOW, it decides to work

Thanks for the help folks!  Safari just needed reminding there are other fish in the pond


----------



## bobbiwoz

Sorry to read that the fire department was too busy to enjoy your hospitality.  

We have hosted recruits since 1998, and yesterday I realized we are 50 years older then most of the ones who were our guests.


----------



## DiznyDi

I had to go back a few pages and catch up.  I'm hopeful all have enjoyed a very Happy Thanksgiving day with family and friends.  

All this talk about Christmas and decorations and groupie meets brings a tear to my eye   We're so very sorry that circumstances have dictated our holiday schedule.  

On a positive note, however, we put our Christmas tree up today and have begun Christmas preparations.  We've not been home for the early December season for many years. 

I've done my fair share of Black Friday shopping online today.  For those that had specific (shopping) intent today, I hope you've been successful! 

Sleepy - so happy to hear of your waitlist success!


----------



## sleepydog25

What?!  No posts since Friday afternoon?  The shame!  Must be the Tired Turkey syndrome.  Quiet weekend here. I didn't have to work Friday, and it was a fairly nice day in the  mid-50s and sunny, so I put up our outdoor holiday decorations, including a new Mickey head shaped, lighted wreath. Lowe's sells them for $89.  Very cute!





Thanks, Di!  We hope the last day will come through, though so far we've nothing. We still have over 6 months, and we're hopeful that somewhere along the way, we'll pick up that last day.  If not, we have our reservation at PP, and the plan is just to pack an overnight bag, let bell services keep our main bags, then simply walk over to PP for the night, then back again for the last two days in the GV. We are super excited about those last two days! I never entertained the idea of using points for a GV since it's normally just the two of us.  However, this dropped in our lap, and since it's a celebration of three different milestones, we jumped at the chance.  It feels weird realizing I won't get back to the World until 2019, two years after our trip this past July.  Still, getting to see DL with *Luv* and *DD *is a great reason.  

Have a good what's-left-of-your-weekend!


----------



## Granny

Just checked and the countdown is at 10 days for the 2017 Big Honkin' Groupie Christmas Meet, Part 1 !!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Just checked and the countdown is at 10 days for the 2017 Big Honkin' Groupie Christmas Meet, Part 1 !!!



Granny - is there another conversation for the meeting on the 6th or just the main one?  I think we'll be able to make it at least for a little bit.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Granny - is there another conversation for the meeting on the 6th or just the main one?  I think we'll be able to make it at least for a little bit.


I just tried inviting you to the conversation for the 6th. LMK if you can't see it.


----------



## Granny

*Kathy.*..sorry if I hadn't included you on that thread.  You should have access now.

*Twinks*....thanks for correcting my oversight.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> I just tried inviting you to the conversation for the 6th. LMK if you can't see it.



I'm in - thank you!!!



Granny said:


> *Kathy.*..sorry if I hadn't included you on that thread.  You should have access now.
> 
> *Twinks*....thanks for correcting my oversight.



Thanks Granny!


----------



## bobbiwoz

I have decided to write Christmas cards today.


----------



## horselover

Good morning groupie friends.  I hope you all had a great Thanksgiving.  We had a nice day & it was good to have DS19 home for a few days.  He went back to school yesterday afternoon & now it's back to real life again.  Booked my food & wine trip for next year this morning.  @sleepydog25 can you add me to the vacation list?  10/27-11/3 BCV.  I'm hoping to catch the food & wine classic at Swalphin next year.  I've never been before.  I've also never stayed for a week before at that time of year, but as I'll be an empty nester by then I figured why not.

Getting excited for the next trip.  12 more days!      Sorry I'm going to miss both groupie meets though.   

Have a great day all!


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Can you add me to the vacation list?  10/27-11/3 BCV.  I'm hoping to catch the food & wine classic at Swalphin next year.  I've never been before.  I've also never stayed for a week before at that time of year, but as I'll be an empty nester by then I figured why not.
> 
> Getting excited for the next trip.  12 more days!      Sorry I'm going to miss both groupie meets though.
> 
> Have a great day all!


You're all set!  It can be a fun time, but boy it sure gets crowded.  However, you should miss the bulk of the extremely hot weather.  Welcome back to work, folks!


----------



## bobbiwoz

The joys of being retired!  Listening to Christmas music and writing cards.

Enjoy your F&W trip, horselover, are you saying you will run next year?

We will skip F&W next year again.  We have many points allocated for Aulani next year.  DH wants to experience sailing DCL out of NYC.  Today we decided to book a DCL cruise to Bermuda for late October/early November next year. We will book on board-in just 14 Days!


----------



## RRB

bobbiwoz said:


> I have decided to write Christmas cards today.


One for me?


----------



## bobbiwoz

RRB said:


> One for me?


Oh my, for sure, you deserve one!  PM me with particulars!!!


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> You're all set!  It can be a fun time, but boy it sure gets crowded.  However, you should miss the bulk of the extremely hot weather.  Welcome back to work, folks!



Thanks!  I'm used to Oct.  I used to go Columbus Day weekend when I had to be on the school schedule.  That was always packed & hot.  This year I went later.  Pretty close to the time I'll go next year.  It wasn't too bad.  Still crowded by nowhere near as bad & the weather was cooler too.  Hoping for a repeat of those conditions for next year.



bobbiwoz said:


> The joys of being retired!  Listening to Christmas music and writing cards.
> 
> Enjoy your F&W trip, horselover, are you saying you will run next year?
> 
> We will skip F&W next year again.  We have many points allocated for Aulani next year.  DH wants to experience sailing DCL out of NYC.  Today we decided to book a DCL cruise to Bermuda for late October/early November next year. We will book on board-in just 14 Days!



  The only place I'll be running to is the next food booth!       I said the F&W classic but what I really meant was the weekend food festival that runs last weekend of Oct at Swalphin.  I've never been to that one only Disney's F&W fest.

Congrats on your DCL booking!  It's been way too long since I've been on a DCL cruise.  I miss them.  Doubt I'll be doing one anytime soon.  DH is lobbying for a river cruise next year which I'm not opposed to.  I loved the previous one I did.  My mind is on Ireland though.  We'll see who comes out the winner.      Not that that is really going to be a loser with either vacation choice.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Oh the pressure . . . since we had to cancel our December trip, and where normally I would have been getting the first in the morning whisper of how many sleeps left, I am now getting the countdown to the _*Big Honkin' Groupie Christmas Meet.*_  I know it is adding to the "Christmas stress" for DiznyDi by not participating, but you all will be in our thoughts on the big day.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dizny Dad said:


> Oh the pressure . . . since we had to cancel our December trip, and where normally I would have been getting the first in the morning whisper of how many sleeps left, I am now getting the countdown to the _*Big Honkin' Groupie Christmas Meet.*_  I know it is adding to the "Christmas stress" for DiznyDi by not participating, but you all will be in our thoughts on the big day.



I can only offer sympathy from the experience of having to cancel things because of my operation.  Right now, our friends are enjoying the NYC to San Juan cruise we all were booked on.

My 12 weeks are over tomorrow, but the foot is still swollen. I have ordered a scooter.

Do what you need to do, you are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## kristenrice

Hello

I have a question for you guys.  I am planning to take my teenage daughters to WDW next fall on our first "mother/daughter" trip.  Yup, we are leaving dad at home.  We own at AKV and I have us booked in a studio there for 7 nights, arriving on a Friday.  It's a long, convoluted story, but basically, we'd like to stay elsewhere for 6 nights, since I don't have enough points for 7.  So, I'm thinking about doing a split stay.  Ideally, I want to split between an Epcot area (BCV preferably) and a MK area resort.  BLT, GFV and Poly are out...too many points...so that brings me to CCV and BRV....which brings me to this thread.

I'm torn between CCV and BRV and I am trying to weigh the pros and cons.  Here's what I am looking at so far.  The girls will be 13 and 15 when we go.  None of us particularly want to share a bed and none of us like the fold outs.  With BRV, there are 3 sleeping surfaces...spread over 3 nights, we could rotate and it would be completely fair...each of us spends one night in each bed and nobody has to share. (Incidentally, that's why we'd like to spend the other three nights of our trip at BCV...three beds to rotate between!) The rooms at BRV are bigger, but older, and slightly further away from the "action". 

Now, the rooms at CCV are GORGEOUS!  The layout of the kitchenette is amazing and looks so functional.  The rooms might be smaller, but they look so nice.  The foldout sofa should be relatively comfortable, since it is new, but it would still require some bed-sharing.  There's also the slim chance that we could luck out and score one of those amazing "alternate" studios...OMG!  That would be PERFECT!  I saw the video of that room on YouTube and that thing is incredible!  How many of those are there anyways?  WOW!

As much as I love Epcot during the F&W festival and the fact that we've never stayed at BCV (or BRV, or CCV either) we may just try and get all 6 nights at these two resorts since I simply just can't decide.  Can any of the experts here provide some insight on my chances at 7 months?  I plan to be online at 8am sharp and I am prepared to wait list and stalk if needed.  I don't know which resort has the better chance of being available so I don't know which one I should try first.

Any and all advice is appreciated.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Gosh that’s tough, but if beds are important, choose BRV.


----------



## sleepydog25

kristenrice said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a question for you guys.  I am planning to take my teenage daughters to WDW next fall on our first "mother/daughter" trip.  Yup, we are leaving dad at home.  We own at AKV and I have us booked in a studio there for 7 nights, arriving on a Friday.  It's a long, convoluted story, but basically, we'd like to stay elsewhere for 6 nights, since I don't have enough points for 7.  So, I'm thinking about doing a split stay.  Ideally, I want to split between an Epcot area (BCV preferably) and a MK area resort.  BLT, GFV and Poly are out...too many points...so that brings me to CCV and BRV....which brings me to this thread.
> 
> I'm torn between CCV and BRV and I am trying to weigh the pros and cons.  Here's what I am looking at so far.  The girls will be 13 and 15 when we go.  None of us particularly want to share a bed and none of us like the fold outs.  With BRV, there are 3 sleeping surfaces...spread over 3 nights, we could rotate and it would be completely fair...each of us spends one night in each bed and nobody has to share. (Incidentally, that's why we'd like to spend the other three nights of our trip at BCV...three beds to rotate between!) The rooms at BRV are bigger, but older, and slightly further away from the "action".
> 
> Now, the rooms at CCV are GORGEOUS!  The layout of the kitchenette is amazing and looks so functional.  The rooms might be smaller, but they look so nice.  The foldout sofa should be relatively comfortable, since it is new, but it would still require some bed-sharing.  There's also the slim chance that we could luck out and score one of those amazing "alternate" studios...OMG!  That would be PERFECT!  I saw the video of that room on YouTube and that thing is incredible!  How many of those are there anyways?  WOW!
> 
> As much as I love Epcot during the F&W festival and the fact that we've never stayed at BCV (or BRV, or CCV either) we may just try and get all 6 nights at these two resorts since I simply just can't decide.  Can any of the experts here provide some insight on my chances at 7 months?  I plan to be online at 8am sharp and I am prepared to wait list and stalk if needed.  I don't know which resort has the better chance of being available so I don't know which one I should try first.
> 
> Any and all advice is appreciated.


First, welcome to the Groupies thread!  We're always happy to have folks drop by, and when needed, ask questions. Glad you thought of us!

I agree with *bobbiwoz*: for sheer bed enjoyment, that would be the way to go. Further, though CC is closer to the action as you say, it's not as if the VWL (most of us here still call the new Boulder Ridge by its old name) rooms are far away. The Villas building is connected to the main Lodge by a covered walkway that takes all of perhaps a minute to walk--you could throw a stone from one and hit the other. Although older, the VWL rooms were refurbished about three years ago, so it's not as though they're terribly old. At the VWL building, you can ask for a pool view (it's the new pool) and if you got that (about a 50-50 chance), you'd overlook some action from there. Further, if you're on that side of the building, chances are very good you'll be able to see EWP from your room and likely even some of the higher explosions of the evening MK fireworks. With the new CC rooms, you may wind up with a room facing the new pool but with no view of the fireworks and perhaps not EWP. Still, they are nice rooms.

As for the 7-month possibility, you don't mention when you're traveling. If it's for the holiday season next year, then your odds are slim. Beyond that, there are a few select times that might be tougher to get than others; otherwise, I'd say your odds are decent.  I suspect others will have more to add.

Again, welcome to our little part of the Disney universe!


----------



## kristenrice

sleepydog25 said:


> As for the 7-month possibility, you don't mention when you're traveling. If it's for the holiday season next year, then your odds are slim. Beyond that, there are a few select times that might be tougher to get than others; otherwise, I'd say your odds are decent.  I suspect others will have more to add.
> 
> Again, welcome to our little part of the Disney universe!



We are going the third week of October.  This will be my 5th year in a row going in October and so far, I have gotten very lucky with my reservations, but I know how difficult it can be to get a studio at 7 months.  DH and I stayed at WL for our honeymoon in 2002 (DD15 is our Disney souvenir) and we have not been back there since then.  I love the food at Artist Point and I can't wait to try out the new bar and grille.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

kristenrice said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a question for you guys.  I am planning to take my teenage daughters to WDW next fall on our first "mother/daughter" trip.  Yup, we are leaving dad at home.  We own at AKV and I have us booked in a studio there for 7 nights, arriving on a Friday.  It's a long, convoluted story, but basically, we'd like to stay elsewhere for 6 nights, since I don't have enough points for 7.  So, I'm thinking about doing a split stay.  Ideally, I want to split between an Epcot area (BCV preferably) and a MK area resort.  BLT, GFV and Poly are out...too many points...so that brings me to CCV and BRV....which brings me to this thread.
> 
> I'm torn between CCV and BRV and I am trying to weigh the pros and cons.  Here's what I am looking at so far.  The girls will be 13 and 15 when we go.  None of us particularly want to share a bed and none of us like the fold outs.  With BRV, there are 3 sleeping surfaces...spread over 3 nights, we could rotate and it would be completely fair...each of us spends one night in each bed and nobody has to share. (Incidentally, that's why we'd like to spend the other three nights of our trip at BCV...three beds to rotate between!) The rooms at BRV are bigger, but older, and slightly further away from the "action".
> 
> Now, the rooms at CCV are GORGEOUS!  The layout of the kitchenette is amazing and looks so functional.  The rooms might be smaller, but they look so nice.  The foldout sofa should be relatively comfortable, since it is new, but it would still require some bed-sharing.  There's also the slim chance that we could luck out and score one of those amazing "alternate" studios...OMG!  That would be PERFECT!  I saw the video of that room on YouTube and that thing is incredible!  How many of those are there anyways?  WOW!
> 
> As much as I love Epcot during the F&W festival and the fact that we've never stayed at BCV (or BRV, or CCV either) we may just try and get all 6 nights at these two resorts since I simply just can't decide.  Can any of the experts here provide some insight on my chances at 7 months?  I plan to be online at 8am sharp and I am prepared to wait list and stalk if needed.  I don't know which resort has the better chance of being available so I don't know which one I should try first.
> 
> Any and all advice is appreciated.



So hard to say if either will have availability but I think VWL is the more likely since CCV is only partially declared so I think VWL has more rooms in the rotation.  I'd also lean towards it because of the sleeping situation.  As mentioned it was refurbed a few years ago and got new sleepers at that time so it's pretty standard with most resorts that way.  

The alternate studios?  I think maybe there are 4 of them.  Couldn't be more than 5 or 6 as they were done because of the particular location of some junior suites in the south wing at WL.  The other junior suites there became part of the CCV GV's!


----------



## sleepydog25

Moose Hump Day, Groupies!  Hope the week after Turkey Day is going well for you all. We're still trying to get our last day for June at VGC, hawking the online reservation site and hoping our waitlist will come through. We're booked for a room at Paradise Pier _and_ DL Hotel just in case it doesn't. We're torn between the two since the former has CA views but the latter will likely have two sinks and a separate toilet--those become an issue with *Luv* and *DD*, just sayin. . .


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> Moose Hump Day, Groupies!  Hope the week after Turkey Day is going well for you all. We're still trying to get our last day for June at VGC, hawking the online reservation site and hoping our waitlist will come through. We're booked for a room at Paradise Pier _and_ DL Hotel just in case it doesn't. We're torn between the two since the former has CA views but the latter will likely have two sinks and a separate toilet--those become an issue with *Luv* and *DD*, just sayin. . .



I've been stalking the availability tool too.  So far nothing for the last night I'm waiting at VGC but yesterday I was able to snag a club level studio at AKV for 2/23.     I really needed 2/23 & 24 but nothing for the 24th & as I've never been able to try club level at AKV I grabbed it.  It's just me so I don't mind moving.  I had both of those nights booked at Dolphin but I dropped the first night.  I know the chances of another club level studio coming through are pretty much zero but I'm hoping a wait list comes through for the 24th in a savannah view studio at least.


----------



## twinklebug

horselover said:


> I've been stalking the availability tool too.  So far nothing for the last night I'm waiting at VGC but yesterday I was able to snag a club level studio at AKV for 2/23.     I really needed 2/23 & 24 but nothing for the 24th & as I've never been able to try club level at AKV I grabbed it.  It's just me so I don't mind moving.  I had both of those nights booked at Dolphin but I dropped the first night.  I know the chances of another club level studio coming through are pretty much zero but I'm hoping a wait list comes through for the 24th in a savannah view studio at least.


Woo Hoo! Hang in there, wishing you that bit of luck on securing the remaining day.
Let us know your thoughts on AKV Club. Although I'm an owner there I keep reserving, then chickening out and dropping the reservation in lieu of making sure I'm able to have my mid morning coffee on my balcony with some giraffe and zebra friends. (Love that Kidani has so many 2nd floor rooms that can fulfill this request.)


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

In 48 hours I'll be winging somewhere over Utah headed to Florida!  So much to do before then!!!!!  Have gotten a bit side tracked - came down with cold/flu on Sunday and a temp that while around 101 degrees is not fun as an adult.  Ugg!  So hoping for miraculous recovery today and tomorrow.  Also been dealing with hacked credit card numbers.  Tricky thieves doing online purchases on Cyber Monday week.  Discover card caught the activity and alerted me. Just had a Chase card showing transactions today that I caught, not them, and it's a card I don't use too often so I'm left wondering where and when the numbers were secured.  Grrrrrr.  Hope I have something active left to pay off Mickey next Thursday or I may be put to work washing dishes.  

Nice on the Concierge room @horselover !!!  That's where we'll be this week!    We'll be having some down time so able to take advantage of some of the amenities.  When DH is along I believe he drinks the upcharge in espresso - loves his coffee!  

Wishing everyone good luck with the VGC reservations!  It may take awhile but I've often gotten waitlists filled there.  And @sleepydog25  if you're worried about that GV being too empty there are west coast groupies who are happy to help with that problem!  hehe  FYI - don't know if you're aware but there are 2 GV's there.  One faces Paradise Pier (4522 it's HA) and the other towards the pool (4513) so if you want to put in a request I'd use which ever room number you'd like to try and stay in.


----------



## DenLo

We, wdrl and I are on our last day of our 10 day Panama Canal Cruise through the new Clara Agua locks.  Boy are those locks big. I am amazed at the size of the cargo ships that can go through them.  Our ship, the Caribbean Princess had 25 feet on each side of the ship.  I miss the little mules (trains) that pull you though the Gatun Locks, but using two (or more on larger ships) tub boats really was interesting.  Tomorrow we disembark our ship at Ft. Lauderdale and drive up to WDW for our stay at BLT.  Looking forward to seeing many of you on 12/6 at TOTWL.


----------



## DenLo

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just saw this on Humphrey's facebook page:
> 
> _"Update:
> Operational changes have been made to Geyser Point. The QS window is now a To-Go only option, while guests wanting to sit inside the restaurant must check in and be seated. The bar is still a walk up option. The changes took place the other day, and are in efforts to make things less chaotic for both guests and cast members. To-Go seating is available for guests outside of the restaurant."_



We were there they day it started.  It worked pretty well.  We never had a chance to go to GP at night to see if people were still holding places for hours for the fireworks that evening.  I did notice that the foliage is tall and dense so that from most of the seats at GP you couldn't see any fireworks anyway.


----------



## bobbiwoz

DenLo said:


> We, wdrl and I are on our last day of our 10 day Panama Canal Cruise through the new Clara Agua locks.  Boy are those locks big. I am amazed at the size of the cargo ships that can go through them.  Our ship, the Caribbean Princess had 25 feet on each side of the ship.  I miss the little mules (trains) that pull you though the Gatun Locks, but using two (or more on larger ships) tub boats really was interesting.  Tomorrow we disembark our ship at Ft. Lauderdale and drive up to WDW for our stay at BLT.  Looking forward to seeing many of you on 12/6 at TOTWL.



We will be on Caribbean Princess in January!!

Did you go to the Visitor Center in Panama?  We were on Island Princess 2 years ago.  The EBPC on DCLwas something we had to cancel due to my operation, so we booked Princess because I really wanted to see the new locks!


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> In 48 hours I'll be winging somewhere over Utah headed to Florida!  So much to do before then!!!!!  Have gotten a bit side tracked - came down with cold/flu on Sunday and a temp that while around 101 degrees is not fun as an adult.  Ugg!  So hoping for miraculous recovery today and tomorrow.  Also been dealing with hacked credit card numbers.  Tricky thieves doing online purchases on Cyber Monday week.  Discover card caught the activity and alerted me. Just had a Chase card showing transactions today that I caught, not them, and it's a card I don't use too often so I'm left wondering where and when the numbers were secured.  Grrrrrr.  Hope I have something active left to pay off Mickey next Thursday or I may be put to work washing dishes.
> 
> Nice on the Concierge room @horselover !!!  That's where we'll be this week!    We'll be having some down time so able to take advantage of some of the amenities.  When DH is along I believe he drinks the upcharge in espresso - loves his coffee!
> 
> Wishing everyone good luck with the VGC reservations!  It may take awhile but I've often gotten waitlists filled there.  And @sleepydog25  if you're worried about that GV being too empty there are west coast groupies who are happy to help with that problem!  hehe  FYI - don't know if you're aware but there are 2 GV's there.  One faces Paradise Pier (4522 it's HA) and the other towards the pool (4513) so if you want to put in a request I'd use which ever room number you'd like to try and stay in.



I hope you feel better soon Kathy.  Sorry on the credit card hack.  Never fun to go through that.

One of the reasons I grabbed that club level room is this trip (and the 1st few days in particular) I plan to do not much of anything.  I will happily hang around AKV eating snacks & drinking free booze!   I do hope a wait list comes through for night 2 at either Kidani or Jambo for a savannah view studio.  It would be nice to not have to change rooms plus I've only stayed at AKV once.  Most of my trips are centered around some event (usually at Epcot) & I haven't wanted to be out in the AK area.  I really do like being able to walk to whatever park I'm going to.  The benefits of BLT & the Epcot resorts.   I need to walk off all the food & drinks!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> I hope you feel better soon Kathy.  Sorry on the credit card hack.  Never fun to go through that.
> 
> One of the reasons I grabbed that club level room is this trip (and the 1st few days in particular) I plan to do not much of anything.  I will happily hang around AKV eating snacks & drinking free booze!   I do hope a wait list comes through for night 2 at either Kidani or Jambo for a savannah view studio.  It would be nice to not have to change rooms plus I've only stayed at AKV once.  Most of my trips are centered around some event (usually at Epcot) & I haven't wanted to be out in the AK area.  I really do like being able to walk to whatever park I'm going to.  The benefits of BLT & the Epcot resorts.   I need to walk off all the food & drinks!



Thanks Julie!  Was just tired today and not focusing real well so tomorrow's going to be hectic getting ready!  Oh the problems of going on vacation.  

A resort focused stay sounds like a great way to enjoy Concierge!  Hoping that your waitlist comes thru.  I'm kind of similar - being next to MK or Epcot tends to be my favorite since we're also often there for particular events like F&W or F&G but I do love the AKL/AKV resort so we sneak in stays there too.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Wishing everyone good luck with the VGC reservations!  It may take awhile but I've often gotten waitlists filled there.  And @sleepydog25  if you're worried about that GV being too empty there are west coast groupies who are happy to help with that problem!  hehe  FYI - don't know if you're aware but there are 2 GV's there.  One faces Paradise Pier (4522 it's HA) and the other towards the pool (4513) so if you want to put in a request I'd use which ever room number you'd like to try and stay in.


Yep, we've set two different waitlists, so hopefully one of those will come through. We've a long way to go yet, and we also stalk the online reservations site, as well. We'd even be willing to take an extra night in a GV.  We put in our request for the Paradise Pier view, but the other GV appears to have a great view of pool area, so it's not like we'd be slumming if we got that instead.  If'n we need extra visitors to help fill the room, I'll be sure to put out an APB here on the Groupies thread!


----------



## Corinne

Can’t wait til next week! I am so stressed out!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> Can’t wait til next week! I am so stressed out!



It'll go fast!  I can't believe I'm down to 1 day and 1 more sleep.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I am packing, Tom is finished.


----------



## DenLo

bobbiwoz said:


> We will be on Caribbean Princess in January!!
> 
> Did you go to the Visitor Center in Panama?  We were on Island Princess 2 years ago.  The EBPC on DCLwas something we had to cancel due to my operation, so we booked Princess because I really wanted to see the new locks!



We didn't do an excursion in Panama as we wanted to do the new locks both ways.  Next time we will add an excursion.  And see more.  The viewing area with visitor center can be seen from the locks and where we dropped anchor in Gatun Lake for those taking tours to tender off.  We had an aft cabin and had a great view of both the old and new locks.  We enjoyed watching a gigantic cargo ship going into the new locks.  It was slow going as it barely fit.   See you at the 12/6 meet up.


----------



## horselover

Corinne said:


> Can’t wait til next week! I am so stressed out!



@Corinne are you going to the MM event on 12/11?  I wasn't sure if I was the only groupie to snag a ticket.  Would love to finally meet you if you are going.

So question for any DLR experts.  @KAT4DISNEY.  Not sure who else is on that coast beside Kathy.   I'll be arriving (I hope) around noon to DLR on 3/26.  I haven't booked air yet, but he flight I want lands at 10:30.  That gives me a good chunk of that day, a full day on the 27th, & then I need to leave by 4:30 on 3/28.   With such limited time should I bother making any dining reservations?  The 26th is my birthday & it's a "big" one so if I was going to reserve something it would probably be this night.  Would Napa Rose or a WOC dining package be worth my time or should I just stick to the parks & quick service?


----------



## horselover

I snagged a ticket to the exclusive wine tasting & meet & greet with Kurt Russell on 12/10!!!  Gah!!!  So excited & not just for the wine!        I've always been a big fan of Kurt Russell.  Now what to for my photo op is the question.     

Have a great weekend groupie friends!


----------



## wildernessDad

Those driving know, I guess, that you don't go thru the MK toll plaza to get to the MK Resorts now.  There is a turn off just before the toll plaza.  It's a single lane and the cars line up to exit.


----------



## horselover

wildernessDad said:


> Those driving know, I guess, that you don't go thru the MK toll plaza to get to the MK Resorts now.  There is a turn off just before the toll plaza.  It's a single lane and the cars line up to exit.



Has this helped at all with the traffic back up at the toll plaza?   I guess time will tell with the Christmas crowds soon to arrive.


----------



## wildernessDad

We're checking in this Sunday for a week's stay at our beloved lodge.  It'll take us about 12 minutes to get to Wilderness Lodge from our house, coming in from the North.  It's tough.


----------



## twokats

So sorry I missed telling everyone Happy Thanksgiving.  Between my little bit of work and spending time in the hospital with my son, I have not been on the computer much in the last couple of weeks.  Tomorrow will be two months since he got sick and it has been a roller coaster ride.  He finally got stable enough to go to a specialty hospital and was starting a little rehab when he took a turn for the worse and his doctor sent him to the Baylor hospital in Sunnyvale.  They found big problems with his colon and he had surgery today and I found out that he has a congenital deformity of the bowel (probably born with that).  Anyway they removed about 1/5 of his bowel and now we are hopefully on the road to recovery.  His doctors said everything will be good and they will be working on his strength and then back to rehab.  They have told me and Kati to go and get some rest and they will take good care of him.


----------



## wildernessDad

horselover said:


> Has this helped at all with the traffic back up at the toll plaza?   I guess time will tell with the Christmas crowds soon to arrive.



There can be a definite wait to get thru the area if one is going to an MK Resort.


----------



## Corinne

horselover said:


> @Corinne are you going to the MM event on 12/11?  I wasn't sure if I was the only groupie to snag a ticket.  Would love to finally meet you if you are going




Hi Julie,

Yep, we’ll be there! I thought @Granny    was attending too? Anyone else? Would love to meet!


----------



## DenLo

wildernessDad said:


> Those driving know, I guess, that you don't go thru the MK toll plaza to get to the MK Resorts now.  There is a turn off just before the toll plaza.  It's a single lane and the cars line up to exit.





wildernessDad said:


> There can be a definite wait to get thru the area if one is going to an MK Resort.[/QUOTE
> 
> So true, we are at BLT now and it is even delaying the buses.  The exit is a single lane to the resorts is always backed up and it is like driving through stop and go traffic.  You have a stop light at Vista Blvd where you turn left to get to World Drive.  Surely a better route could have been set up.


----------



## DVC Jen

wildernessDad said:


> Those driving know, I guess, that you don't go thru the MK toll plaza to get to the MK Resorts now.  There is a turn off just before the toll plaza.  It's a single lane and the cars line up to exit.



Is this what they were working on last summer?  We leave Thursday to drive to WDW - will get there Saturday.  It will be interesting but kind of sad to not go under the MK arch


----------



## wildernessDad

DVC Jen said:


> Is this what they were working on last summer?  We leave Thursday to drive to WDW - will get there Saturday.  It will be interesting but kind of sad to not go under the MK arch



This is work not at the entrance to WDW, but near the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## twinklebug

twokats said:


> So sorry I missed telling everyone Happy Thanksgiving.  Between my little bit of work and spending time in the hospital with my son, I have not been on the computer much in the last couple of weeks.  Tomorrow will be two months since he got sick and it has been a roller coaster ride.  He finally got stable enough to go to a specialty hospital and was starting a little rehab when he took a turn for the worse and his doctor sent him to the Baylor hospital in Sunnyvale.  They found big problems with his colon and he had surgery today and I found out that he has a congenital deformity of the bowel (probably born with that).  Anyway they removed about 1/5 of his bowel and now we are hopefully on the road to recovery.  His doctors said everything will be good and they will be working on his strength and then back to rehab.  They have told me and Kati to go and get some rest and they will take good care of him.


Keeping your son in my thoughts and prayers. Interesting that he has lived with a congenital defect that went unnoticed all this time until now. I was told something similar with my son's adrenal issue when he was 6 months old and had to come ->|this|<- close to dying for them to figure out it was something he was born with (that was usually caught right off the bat with most kids.) Glad to hear your son is in good hands. Happy you and Kati come have some fun! It's supposed to cool off over the next week, but all the better for walking.


----------



## jimmytammy

Kathy
Prayers still going up for Clay.  God will sustain you through it all.  Continue leaning on Him


----------



## jimmytammy

Our plan is to leave today around 4 PM after a Christmas family get together at our church 
 We will be staying at All-Star sports for one night then moving over to our beloved lodge 
I have to say I am Uber excited as it’s been a long long time since our last stay there
 Then I week from today will be moving back to the All-Star sports for three nights 
 Our  our daughter son-in-law and grandson left yesterday early and will be staying at shades of green until next Sunday 
 Looking forward to seeing everyone at the two meets that are planned 
Safe travels to everyone


----------



## DiznyDi

I'm excited for everyone and to hear of your plans!  Fun, food, friends, sun and the mouse - sounds like a pretty good time will be had by all.
Safe travels to all as you make your way south.  I'll stalk the thread waiting to hear from you and see pictures.

After a whole lot of hullabaloo, Rich finally has a surgery date of Dec. 14.  MRI showed a radial tear of his meniscus.  So the surgeon is going to fix it and life will go on.

Nice work Julie on securing the club room and the wine tasting event - can't wait to see your pic!  Always enjoyed your photo with the Cake Boss.

Corrine - had we been going, we also would have been to the Epcot event on the 11th.  But alas, not this year.


----------



## jimmytammy

Di, you and Dad will be here in Spirit!  We will make sure of it

We made record time for us, 9hrs 15 mins. 2 stops, one for gas and restroom, another for restroom, and never was more than 5 above the speed limit.  I even braved I-4 the whole way!!  What a mess, construction walls+lane changes+crazies at midnight with cars faster than the law should allow=a recipe for disaster
I  made one move on 95 that would have made Nascar proud, as a driver who felt his phone was more important than his life decided to use his lane and mine!!  Once again, thank you Lord for Your mercy and thank goodness for the shoulder of the road

But we are here, and all is good

And a little side note, we are getting ready to head home to our beloved Lodge.  Its been way to long, since 2009 since our last stay there, and me personally, I can't wait to be there


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy said:


> Di, you and Dad will be here in Spirit!  We will make sure of it
> 
> We made record time for us, 9hrs 15 mins. 2 stops, one for gas and restroom, another for restroom, and never was more than 5 above the speed limit.  I even braved I-4 the whole way!!  What a mess, construction walls+lane changes+crazies at midnight with cars faster than the law should allow=a recipe for disaster
> I  made one move on 95 that would have made Nascar proud, as a driver who felt his phone was more important than his life decided to use his lane and mine!!  Once again, thank you Lord for Your mercy and thank goodness for the shoulder of the road
> 
> But we are here, and all is good
> 
> And a little side note, we are getting ready to head home to our beloved Lodge.  Its been way to long, since 2009 since our last stay there, and me personally, I can't wait to be there



So glad you are safe.

The Lodge is beautiful!!


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> I'm excited for everyone and to hear of your plans!  Fun, food, friends, sun and the mouse - sounds like a pretty good time will be had by all.
> Safe travels to all as you make your way south.  I'll stalk the thread waiting to hear from you and see pictures.
> 
> After a whole lot of hullabaloo, Rich finally has a surgery date of Dec. 14.  MRI showed a radial tear of his meniscus.  So the surgeon is going to fix it and life will go on.
> 
> Nice work Julie on securing the club room and the wine tasting event - can't wait to see your pic!  Always enjoyed your photo with the Cake Boss.
> 
> Corrine - had we been going, we also would have been to the Epcot event on the 11th.  But alas, not this year.



I'm very sorry I won't be seeing you this trip, but happy to hear Rich's surgery has finally been scheduled.  As sad as you are not to be coming being in good health is the most important thing.   Hugs to you both.    

I love that Cake Boss picture too.  I was young & thin then!   



jimmytammy said:


> Di, you and Dad will be here in Spirit!  We will make sure of it
> 
> We made record time for us, 9hrs 15 mins. 2 stops, one for gas and restroom, another for restroom, and never was more than 5 above the speed limit.  I even braved I-4 the whole way!!  What a mess, construction walls+lane changes+crazies at midnight with cars faster than the law should allow=a recipe for disaster
> I  made one move on 95 that would have made Nascar proud, as a driver who felt his phone was more important than his life decided to use his lane and mine!!  Once again, thank you Lord for Your mercy and thank goodness for the shoulder of the road
> 
> But we are here, and all is good
> 
> And a little side note, we are getting ready to head home to our beloved Lodge.  Its been way to long, since 2009 since our last stay there, and me personally, I can't wait to be there



Hooray!  Glad you made it safely.  I hope we get a chance to see each other next week.  No offense to you, Tammy, & Captain D, but I really want to see the baby!    

I feel the same way about the Lodge.  I haven't stayed there in so long.  Not quite as long as you (3 years for me), but I still miss it.  Can't wait to for my stay in Feb.

Happy Monday groupie friends!


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks Bobbi!
Julie hope we can see you too!

Had a chance meet in the lobby with twokats and princesskat
Great to see familiar faces!


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> So question for any DLR experts.  @KAT4DISNEY.  Not sure who else is on that coast beside Kathy.   I'll be arriving (I hope) around noon to DLR on 3/26.  I haven't booked air yet, but he flight I want lands at 10:30.  That gives me a good chunk of that day, a full day on the 27th, & then I need to leave by 4:30 on 3/28.   With such limited time should I bother making any dining reservations?  The 26th is my birthday & it's a "big" one so if I was going to reserve something it would probably be this night.  Would Napa Rose or a WOC dining package be worth my time or should I just stick to the parks & quick service?


I wouldn't call me an expert, but here is my opinion. As for the WOC, while it's a nice option, unless they've changed the setup, the best seats are NOT those reserved for WOC. To get those, you should get in line early and get down front. That being said, certainly the WOC package would at least set aside some space, though I believe you still have to jockey a bit for those spaces as there is no reserved seat, per se, just a section for those who have the package. If you want a nice dinner, however, I wouldn't hesitate to recommend Napa Rose--it's a superb experience. Check the menu to see if it contains items you'd like to eat. I would definitely make a reservation as it's _the_ premier restaurant at Disneyland.


----------



## Corinne

Di we’re going to miss you & Rich, it won’t be the same without you,but, as Jimmy stated, you’ll definitely be there in spirit. I know it’s disappointing to cancel but life does get in the way sometimes. I’m sure Rich’s surgery will go well and he’ll be up and about in no time!


----------



## jimmytammy

Got room #5517 a1 bed just off elevator to left in corner area. We can see pool to our right and GP off a little beyond pool. Great area!  Loving being back home!
Had a very good conversation with a CM who checked us in.  He spoke a lot about the Carolewood Pacific room, and knowing Stan very well. 
He shot a video of Stans last Wonders of Lodge tour and celebrated his final day with him.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Got room #5517 a1 bed just off elevator to left in corner area. We can see pool to our right and GP off a little beyond pool. Great area!  Loving being back home!
> Had a very good conversation with a CM who checked us in.  He spoke a lot about the Carolewood Pacific room, and knowing Stan very well.
> He shot a video of Stans last Wonders of Lodge tour and celebrated his final day with him.


Is that one of those big corner rooms? Sounds like the right spot.  Love those rooms!


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> I wouldn't call me an expert, but here is my opinion. As for the WOC, while it's a nice option, unless they've changed the setup, the best seats are NOT those reserved for WOC. To get those, you should get in line early and get down front. That being said, certainly the WOC package would at least set aside some space, though I believe you still have to jockey a bit for those spaces as there is no reserved seat, per se, just a section for those who have the package. If you want a nice dinner, however, I wouldn't hesitate to recommend Napa Rose--it's a superb experience. Check the menu to see if it contains items you'd like to eat. I would definitely make a reservation as it's _the_ premier restaurant at Disneyland.



I'd probably go with the filet if I went.  For me it would be worth going just for the wine list.       Have you been to Steakhouse 55?  That menu looked pretty good too.



jimmytammy said:


> Got room #5517 a1 bed just off elevator to left in corner area. We can see pool to our right and GP off a little beyond pool. Great area!  Loving being back home!
> Had a very good conversation with a CM who checked us in.  He spoke a lot about the Carolewood Pacific room, and knowing Stan very well.
> He shot a video of Stans last Wonders of Lodge tour and celebrated his final day with him.



We had that room the last time we stayed there!  Awesome room.   Congrats!


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> I'd probably go with the filet if I went.  For me it would be worth going just for the wine list.       Have you been to Steakhouse 55?  That menu looked pretty good too.


 The menu at Steakhouse 55 does look good, albeit expensive. We didn't try it, though. I agree the wine list at NR is wonderful. Overall, I'd have to say the food experience at DL is a touch better than at WDW. Most venues seem. . .fresher. The salads at Redd Rockett's were especially crisp and fresh. The sides at Rancho del Zocalo were house made and tasted wonderful.  Wine Country Trattoria had al fresco dining with good food, wine, and views of parades. You'll love it there.


----------



## Corinne

We’re staying at CCV the first two nights....(had to pay cash - gulp), and moving over to VWL on Saturday. I cannot wait to be at our beloved Lodge!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

*Happy Birthday, Walter Elias Disney!*


----------



## horselover

@bobbiwoz how was Moonlight Magic?


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Is that one of those big corner rooms? Sounds like the right spot.  Love those rooms!


It is!  We love it!!



horselover said:


> We had that room the last time we stayed there! Awesome room. Congrats!


It is a great room!  We got lucky



sleepydog25 said:


> *Happy Birthday, Walter Elias Disney!*


Sure is, BTW, we listened to a recent Lou Mongello podcast where he and Jim Korkis, who has a very deep history with the Disney Co. spoke about Walt, the man, not so much the persona but how he really was in his personal life, and a few things you wouldn't know about him.  Very good podcast that I recommend


----------



## bobbiwoz

horselover said:


> @bobbiwoz how was Moonlight Magic?



Hi!  It was fun, but you know, of the 5 of us, only Tom and stayed, and at that, we left after the 11:45 fireworks!  I used a scooter, Tom was walking, so we just made a sweep of World Showcase, stopped at Innovation area for snacks after going on the Mexico ride.  Had not been on that in at least 15 years, and thought it was cuter than we remembered.

Snacks were plentiful, favorite is Mickey Bar, each had one.  Fountain drinks, hot dog, chips, cookie all provided.

These are the only pictures I took.  I love the idea of Everlasting Love which is depicted in the first.  The display was in Mexico, and is connected with COCO.  The tree in Epoct is gorgeous, and the finale of fireworks is a must do for me.  

Thank you for asking!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hello!   We are now on our 5th day at the world and having lots of fun!  This is a girls trip with a friend from college and both of us are fighting colds but still getting out and about. Our poor housekeeper here on concierge level at Jambo House the first day though couldn't figure out when we were finally going to get moving and get out of our room!  On Saturday we went over to SeaWorld, a place I haven't been in a very very very very long time so it was fun to see what they had going on there now. They really dress things up for Christmas! We took in two of their shows that evening, one on the Christmas story and then the Shamu Christmas show.  Sunday was Epcot for Soarin and fireworks and the candlelight processional with Whoopi Goldberg.  Wonderful as always! Yesterday we made it to Animal Kingdom,  did Everest and the Safari and then got on flights of Passage. That is such an amazing ride! We have a FastPass again for today before we head over to the Magic Kingdom for the Christmas party.  Last night was the moonlight magic event at Epcot which was very enjoyable. We took a look at Frozen which was open but the line was quite long at the start of the evening so we went over and rode Soarin  and Living with the Land  before getting a hot dog for a late dinner.  Then it was back to world showcase for the fireworks! After that we were leaving, but thought we would check on Baymax and Joy and Sadness for photos and managed to get in some short line for them. I had really wanted to try and see Horace and Clarabelle and we ran across them as they were switching but the line was long so we watched for a minute then headed out which actually meant we almost closed down the party and were exiting at 12:50 a.m.!

A few pictures:


----------



## KAT4DISNEY




----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> I snagged a ticket to the exclusive wine tasting & meet & greet with Kurt Russell on 12/10!!!  Gah!!!  So excited & not just for the wine!        I've always been a big fan of Kurt Russell.  Now what to for my photo op is the question.
> 
> Have a great weekend groupie friends!



Can I say I am soooooooo jealous Julie!  I debated long and hard about being here that weekend when they announced Kurt Russell for the CPP but it would have meant a split stay and my friend had a couple of things going on at home that it was nice for her to get back to.  Then when I saw the meet and greet opportunity announce a few days ago!    Ah well, tell him I said hi!    Have fun!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> @Corinne are you going to the MM event on 12/11?  I wasn't sure if I was the only groupie to snag a ticket.  Would love to finally meet you if you are going.
> 
> So question for any DLR experts.  @KAT4DISNEY.  Not sure who else is on that coast beside Kathy.   I'll be arriving (I hope) around noon to DLR on 3/26.  I haven't booked air yet, but he flight I want lands at 10:30.  That gives me a good chunk of that day, a full day on the 27th, & then I need to leave by 4:30 on 3/28.   With such limited time should I bother making any dining reservations?  The 26th is my birthday & it's a "big" one so if I was going to reserve something it would probably be this night.  Would Napa Rose or a WOC dining package be worth my time or should I just stick to the parks & quick service?



The main possibilities I'd recommend are Napa Rose but it is a longish dining experience, a Fantasmic dining package at Blue Bayou where you'll have a reserved section to be in (sitting on the ground but the Blue Bayou pkg gives you a cushion)  or else what might be my top choice is the WOC dessert party where you actually have a seat at a table!  The WOC dining isn't worth it IMO because it's standing just like a regular FP and being shorter you still may not be able to see the lower effects if you have people in front of you.  There are quite a few very good quick service at DL so dinner isn't usually a problem and reduces the time spent dining although there are good sit down options too.  Another place we've had good meals is Carthay Circle! And if you did decide a WOC dining package I wouldn't recommend Wine Country Tratoria.   It's fine, just nothing special.


----------



## aoconnor

Made a thread in the Mousecellaneous forum but figured I'd link it here. Per WDWNT, Reunion Station (the supposed community hall for CCV/BRV) will offer a paid lounge experience for DVC members. 

Thread: https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...odge-to-offer-paid-lounge-experience.3651681/


----------



## sleepydog25

aoconnor said:


> Made a thread in the Mousecellaneous forum but figured I'd link it here. Per WDWNT, Reunion Station (the supposed community hall for CCV/BRV) will offer a paid lounge experience for DVC members.
> 
> Thread: https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...odge-to-offer-paid-lounge-experience.3651681/


Thanks for the link! As I stated on that thread, it doesn't appear to be an option in which we'd be very interested. DVC already is a huge financial commitment, and paying even more for some experience only tangentially connected to my ownership seems, well, expensive.


----------



## ArielSRL

Hoping everyone at the World is having a wonderful time. Been a few weeks since I’ve been on the boards. Today was 180 days out for our mostly resort only June trip so I booked our dining: BOG dinner, Sanaa dinner (my DH’s favorite meal), Hoop Dee Doo and WCC for breakfast. We are planning a few QS at RF or GP and one at Polite Pig in DS.

I read that there is a Moonlight Magic event scheduled for June (11th I think), just FYI. We can’t participate as we are resale owners plus we are only doing 4 nights this trip. 

Also planning a short 2 night trip in October to do MNSSHP but that will probably be at Pop as we won’t have any points to spare (I already need more!).


----------



## ottawagreg

Confessions of a VWL Groupie. Today I modified a Villas at WL 1 BR, eight night reservation (summer 2018) and moved to Copper Creek 1BR. I feel like a turn coat. But I did it anyway. We honeymooned (1997) there for four or five nights after returning from Royal Caribbean cruise. Eastern Caribbean which was excellent, but I digress. We stayed in the south wing and our balcony had a truly “wilderness” view. When our daughter was six years thru twelve we always stayed in the lodge and we miss it to be honest. Well I do mostly. Anyway I am feeling guilty and will miss the boardwalk to the octagon in our villas. Hopefully this not disqualify me from the group although I would understand if I have forfeited my voting privileges!

By the way. 17 nights until we are back home again. Christmas is coming fast.


----------



## bobbiwoz

ottawagreg said:


> Confessions of a VWL Groupie. Today I modified a Villas at WL 1 BR, eight night reservation (summer 2018) and moved to Copper Creek 1BR. I feel like a turn coat. But I did it anyway. We honeymooned (1997) there for four or five nights after returning from Royal Caribbean cruise. Eastern Caribbean which was excellent, but I digress. We stayed in the south wing and our balcony had a truly “wilderness” view. When our daughter was six years thru twelve we always stayed in the lodge and we miss it to be honest. Well I do mostly. Anyway I am feeling guilty and will miss the boardwalk to the octagon in our villas. Hopefully this not disqualify me from the group although I would understand if I have forfeited my voting privileges!
> 
> By the way. 17 nights until we are back home again. Christmas is coming fast.



Hey, they are still the Villas at Wilderness Lodge.  Just because DVC makes a distinction, does not mean we have to.


----------



## kungaloosh22

bobbiwoz said:


> Hey, they are still the Villas at Wilderness Lodge.  Just because DVC makes a distinction, does not mean we have to.



I agree! I realize I can't quite "get it" as a CCV-only owner, but I know we all have in common a love for the Wilderness Lodge. I hope the CC/BR division doesn't cause any warring factions of WL DVC owners or fans. They both have their plusses. WLV is the _one-and-only original_, with nice, rustic "square" rooms (instead of long and narrow), a quiet, peaceful atmosphere, and owners insightful enough to get IN (not out) back when the "getting was good." CCV offers cabin or 3-bedroom splurges, or a room in the main building, which is sometimes nice, too. It's ALL GREAT, at least in my book! Personally, I'm very late to the party, but this CCV owner is _thrilled_ to be staying at WLV (the original) come January.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday @twinklebug !!!  Hope you have a wonderful day celebrating at WDW!*
* *​


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Anniversary @DVC Jen !!!*
* *​


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

A few shots from MVMCP:


----------



## bobbiwoz

Those are great pictures, KAT4DISNEY!


----------



## sleepydog25

ArielSRL said:


> Also planning a short 2 night trip in October to do MNSSHP but that will probably be at Pop as we won’t have any points to spare (I already need more!).


You've learned an unequivocal truth--needing more points is a common affliction, which many on the DIS call, _addonitis_.  And, welcome back to the Groupies! Don't be such a stranger!


ottawagreg said:


> Confessions of a VWL Groupie. Today I modified a Villas at WL 1 BR, eight night reservation (summer 2018) and moved to Copper Creek 1BR. I feel like a turn coat. But I did it anyway. We honeymooned (1997) there for four or five nights after returning from Royal Caribbean cruise. Eastern Caribbean which was excellent, but I digress. We stayed in the south wing and our balcony had a truly “wilderness” view. When our daughter was six years thru twelve we always stayed in the lodge and we miss it to be honest. Well I do mostly. Anyway I am feeling guilty and will miss the boardwalk to the octagon in our villas. Hopefully this not disqualify me from the group although I would understand if I have forfeited my voting privileges!
> 
> By the way. 17 nights until we are back home again. Christmas is coming fast.


Nothing wrong with that, and a love of the LODGE is all that's required. Copper Creek is a lovely new resort, and certainly, VWL has loads of charm and sentimental value for those of us who call it home. At some point, I'm certain we'll switch to CC for a stay, and I'm sure we'll enjoy it, as well. Your memories are precious, and I can easily understand how that part of the Lodge is


kungaloosh22 said:


> I agree! I realize I can't quite "get it" as a CCV-only owner, but I know we all have in common a love for the Wilderness Lodge. I hope the CC/BR division doesn't cause any warring factions of WL DVC owners or fans. They both have their plusses. WLV is the _one-and-only original_, with nice, rustic "square" rooms (instead of long and narrow), a quiet, peaceful atmosphere, and owners insightful enough to get IN (not out) back when the "getting was good." CCV offers cabin or 3-bedroom splurges, or a room in the main building, which is sometimes nice, too. It's ALL GREAT, at least in my book! Personally, I'm very late to the party, but this CCV owner is _thrilled_ to be staying at WLV (the original) come January.


Very true!  There is something appealing about both CC and VWL, and you can't go wrong with either.  Actually, I do think you can "get it" as a Copper Creek owner. . .and as a BCV owner, BLT, et.al.  What joins us in spirit is a love for Disney (despite some of their boneheaded decisions) and being able to follow through on that with DVC ownership. Yes, VWL was the original at the Lodge, but Copper Creek is a lovely addition to the Lodge and to DVC. You have every right to be thrilled with CC! And I seriously doubt there will ever be in warring factions at our beloved Lodge--we're nearly twins!


----------



## Granny

Heading to the airport in about an hour.  Looking forward to our meet tonight at TOTWL!  

   Happy Birthday to you, @twinklebug !!!  


@KAT4DISNEY ...  great pictures, and just the warm-up needed to get me primed for WDW! 



kungaloosh22 said:


> I agree! I realize I can't quite "get it" as a CCV-only owner, but I know we all have in common a love for the Wilderness Lodge. I hope the CC/BR division doesn't cause any warring factions of WL DVC owners or fans.



As @sleepydog25  indicated, we are much more like brothers and sisters rather than warring factions.    I can't see any emnity ever arising and in fact, as has been pointed out, both are DVC villas at Wilderness Lodge resort...and like Sleepy I'm sure we'll stay at CCV at some point.

You and all CCV owners are always welcomed here in your "second home".


----------



## sleepydog25

I add my birthday wishes  to *twinkles* and a happy anniversary to *DVCJen  !!*


----------



## pmaurer74

Is there sugar free hot chocolate at Roaring Forks?


----------



## twokats

Happy birthday twinklebug and happy anniversary dvcjen!11
Hope the day is great for you both.  



jimmytammy said:


> Got room #5517 a1 bed just off elevator to left in corner area. We can see pool to our right and GP off a little beyond pool. Great area!  Loving being back home!
> Had a very good conversation with a CM who checked us in.  He spoke a lot about the Carolewood Pacific room, and knowing Stan very well.
> He shot a video of Stans last Wonders of Lodge tour and celebrated his final day with him.



Jimmy, double checked wit my husband and that room is the one we had in September.  We really liked it.  Kati and I are right below you right now. We are in #4517!  We have rested and walked a lot, doesn’t seem like those really go together but it has beeen an interesting trip so far.  
We got stuck on the Pirates of the Caribbean and had to sit til we could be rescued.  Got a little behind the scenes tour as we left the area to get back in the park.  

The hospital is being very good at keeping me informed on Clay’s progress.  So all is good.


----------



## horselover

Safe travels Granny!


Happy Birthday Twinklebug!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday twinklebug!!!!
Happy Anniversary DVC Jen!!!!



Jimmy, double checked wit my husband and that room is the one we had in September.  We really liked it.  Kati and I are right below you right now. We are in #4517!  We have rested and walked a lot, doesn’t seem like those really go together but it has beeen an interesting trip so far. 
We got stuck on the Pirates of the Caribbean and had to sit til we could be rescued.  Got a little behind the scenes tour as we left the area to get back in the park. 
If you hear any noise above, its Captain D(Casey)!! And very cool that you got a tour of Pirates!!

The hospital is being very good at keeping me informed on Clay’s progress.  So all is good.[/QUOTE]
I know this eases your nerves to be able to keep in touch.


----------



## jimmytammy

Safe travels Granny and Godspeed!! See ya real soon Pal

I am so sorry that I haven't posted any pictures yet.  I have a good one of an impromptu meet with twokats and PrincessKat
 on my phone, and a few random shots at Epcot and AK(mostly Pandora).  Speaking of Pandora, rode Avatar last night and it was amazing!  Without giving away a lot of details, riding thru the wave was my favorite part.  In comparison, Spiderman and Diagon Alley over at Universal are the closet attractions that measure up or near this, if you have experienced either.


----------



## jimmytammy

Looking forward to seeing everyone at groupie meet tonight!!
Now off to HS for some antics at 50s PTC before being tossed about on Star Tours, ToT and RnR


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Looking forward to seeing everyone at groupie meet tonight!!
> Now off to HS for some antics at 50s PTC before being tossed about on Star Tours, ToT and RnR



Maybe we'll see you there Jimmy!  Time for a dropping elevator!


----------



## twokats

I think most of us chose Hollywood!!!
Kati and I are here also.


----------



## DVC Jen

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Anniversary @DVC Jen !!!*
> *View attachment 287143 *​





jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday twinklebug!!!!
> Happy Anniversary DVC Jen!!!!
> 
> .



Thank you!  

Happy Birthday Twinklebug


----------



## DVC Jen

sleepydog25 said:


> I add my birthday wishes  to *twinkles* and a happy anniversary to *DVCJen  !!*



Thank you


----------



## Corinne

Happy birthday Twinklebug! 


I hope your all have fun tonight at the BHGM! I wish we were going to be there but maybe I'll see some of you TOMORROW!!!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT and Twokats my eyes are peeled now


----------



## Granny

Okay, we made it safe and sound and are in our room at VWL.  When I go out on my balcony I look up and right and I think I am looking at Kathy & Kati's balcony!  I am in 3511 in the hallway to the right and rear of the elevators.  So the group is growing!  See a bunch of you tonight at TOTWL! 


@DVC Jen ... Happy Anniversary!


----------



## horselover

I got my 2nd night wait list at VGC!!  Wahoo I'm going to Disneyland!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

On our way to BLT


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Heading towards TOTWL shortly!


----------



## DiznyDi

Wishing Twinklebug a very Happy Birthday!

...and a very Happy Anniversary to DVCJen!

To all at the Groupie meet tonight at TOWL - have great fun!

Yay Julie -excited for you!


----------



## DiznyDi

Rich and I had the pleasure to 'face time' with Granny, Mrs Granny, Bobbiwoz, Kathy and Kati, Jimmy, Paul and new baby Rafe. last evening.  What fun!  Many many thanks for including us in the TOWL Groupie meet!  It was so very nice to join in on the festivities.  I could definitely feel the 'vibe'.  The bright sparkling lights of the lounge added to the excitement.  We are so very blessed to call Groupies our friends!

Waiting on pictures - please


----------



## jimmytammy

Had a great time at the groupie meet! Dad and Di, as I said, you were there in Spirit and in FaceTime too.  Your names were mentioned several times!  It was cool seeing some very familiar faces and meeting some new folks as well.  KAT, you need to get your friend to join us now!  I think all in attendance will agree, she would fit right in to our bunch


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> I got my 2nd night wait list at VGC!!  Wahoo I'm going to Disneyland!!!


Throw some Moosie Dust our way!  Still waiting for that one night. . .


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> Throw some Moosie Dust our way!  Still waiting for that one night. . .



You got it!      I think you'll get it.  Your trip isn't until June.  Plenty of time.

I have a request for any groupie currently at our beloved Lodge.  Can you take a peak at the bar menu at GP & see if the cheesy brisket is still on the menu?  I friend just posted a couple pics of menus from GP & I see no cheesy brisket dip!    I think she may have just missed the bar only menu but I want to check.  I will be sooooooo sad if that is gone.   Thank you!

Two more sleeps!


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> You got it!      I think you'll get it.  Your trip isn't until June.  Plenty of time.
> 
> I have a request for any groupie currently at our beloved Lodge.  Can you take a peak at the bar menu at GP & see if the cheesy brisket is still on the menu?  I friend just posted a couple pics of menus from GP & I see no cheesy brisket dip!    I think she may have just missed the bar only menu but I want to check.  I will be sooooooo sad if that is gone.   Thank you!
> 
> Two more sleeps!




Never fear, we had the cheesy brisket yesterday at GP.  Tasted as great as ever!


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> Never fear, we had the cheesy brisket yesterday at GP.  Tasted as great as ever!



Phew!  Thanks @Granny!


----------



## Granny

What a fun evening it was at TOTWL last night.  Started at 7:30 and went until after the fireworks show.  Here's a photo of many of those in attendance:

 

Standing left to right:  JimmyTammy DD, JimmyTammy DSon-in-law, @KAT4DISNEY friend , @Granny , Mr. Bobbiwoz, Jimmy of @jimmytammy , JimmyTammy DS.
Sitting left to right:  Tammy of @jimmytammy holding their grandson, @KAT4DISNEY , @bobbiwoz , @Mrs. Granny , Princess Kati, and @twokats .

Also joining us was @wildernessDad and his son, @wdrl and @DenLo .     I hope I haven't forgotten anyone.

And a special guest appearance from @Dizny Dad & @DiznyDi via face time.  

Once again I really enjoyed the Big Honkin' Groupie Meet, but as usual I felt like I didn't have as much time to talk to everyone that I would have liked.  But I think everyone had a good time.

Getting ready for the meet on the morning of the 10th!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Never fear, we had the cheesy brisket yesterday at GP.  Tasted as great as ever!


Now, if they'd only bring back the salmon BLT. . .



horselover said:


> You got it!      I think you'll get it.  Your trip isn't until June.  Plenty of time.


That's what we're hoping, but we keep seeing folks on the VGC thread about that same time with _their_ WLs coming through, and it makes us nervous!


----------



## sleepydog25

Just read an article originating from the Orlando Sentinel which says there are now a record 231 festival days at Epcot.  No wonder the place always seems crowded anymore!  Here's another wry observation from an interview between the reporter and David Kesting, the general manager for Epcot festivals:

*On scaling down the size of the food portions at the holiday fest:* “People loved the flavors last year, but they would get one or two entrees to share and they were done. They weren’t able to experience it all.”
_My editor's note_:  _That's a euphemism for "we're going to give you less for more."  _


----------



## bobbiwoz

Tom and I had a great time at the meet!  It is wonderful meeting in person with on line friends.  We stayed well after we thought we would, we really enjoyed all conversations!


----------



## horselover

Thanks for the photo Granny! Great looking group.   I sadly won't be making any official groupie meet but hope to see some of you outside the meet.   I'm around Sat-Wed.  Feel free to PM me!


----------



## Roxyfire

Granny said:


> What a fun evening it was at TOTWL last night.  Started at 7:30 and went until after the fireworks show.  Here's a photo of many of those in attendance:
> 
> View attachment 287389
> 
> Standing left to right:  JimmyTammy DD, JimmyTammy DSon-in-law, @KAT4DISNEY friend , @Granny , Mr. Bobbiwoz, Jimmy of @jimmytammy , JimmyTammy DS.
> Sitting left to right:  Tammy of @jimmytammy holding their grandson, @KAT4DISNEY , @bobbiwoz , @Mrs. Granny , Princess Kati, and @twokats .
> 
> Also joining us was @wildernessDad and his son, @wdrl and @DenLo .     I hope I haven't forgotten anyone.
> 
> And a special guest appearance from @Dizny Dad & @DiznyDi via face time.
> 
> Once again I really enjoyed the Big Honkin' Groupie Meet, but as usual I felt like I didn't have as much time to talk to everyone that I would have liked.  But I think everyone had a good time.
> 
> Getting ready for the meet on the morning of the 10th!



Coming out of lurkdom to say that's a fine looking set of groupies! Hopefully one day I can join in the fun with you all.


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> Thanks for the photo Granny! Great looking group.   I sadly won't be making any official groupie meet but hope to see some of you outside the meet.   I'm around Sat-Wed.  Feel free to PM me!



Will do, Julie.  I think you, Corinne and I will be at the Moonlight Magic on the 11th so we can get together there.


----------



## DiznyDi

Great group photo Granny!  Thanks for posting it.
Enjoy the Florida sun - its 9 degrees in Ohio this morning.  We had snow flurries yesterday.
Enjoy your week-end!


----------



## bobbiwoz

DiznyDi said:


> Great group photo Granny!  Thanks for posting it.
> Enjoy the Florida sun - its 9 degrees in Ohio this morning.  We had snow flurries yesterday.
> Enjoy your week-end!


Do not want to think about 9 degrees....stay inside if you can.


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> Will do, Julie.  I think you, Corinne and I will be at the Moonlight Magic on the 11th so we can get together there.



Yes, I will!  We should try to figure out a place to meet up.  See you there!

I'm glad now I switched my SW afternoon flight to a JB 6:30 am flight tomorrow.  Snow be a coming.       I should be fine in the morning.  Maybe a light rain snow mix for my ride to the airport at the crack of dawn, but it will be coming down by afternoon.  Leaving the cold to head to move cold.      At least there won't be snow.


----------



## jimmytammy

My Dad said its snowing back home this AM, I say No to the Snow!!  
Epic fail on trying to get pictures uploaded to you guys.  I think its time for a new Mac
Every time I try to post it keeps posting a business letter I composed this AM.  UGGHHHHH!!  
So I will share our adventures...yesterday we went to MK, got to meet up with Alan(AnnieT's DH), hit FPs at Pirates, Seven Dwarves and Meet Mickey.  Meeting talking Mickey was really cool and he was funny with our grandson.  Safe was 4 months old yesterday and Mickey told him not to get used to being carried the rest of his life, that one day he would have to walk and get a job, but the way he said it was hilarious.
Later we ate at San Angel Inn.  Our fave places tend to go through fazes and no exception last night as San Angel was just OK.  So we will probably forego it for awhile, or slip in for drinks and apps.
Headed back to MK today then off to Garden Grill.  Our DD wanted her DH to experience it but its way too much food for this ol guy.  So we will get it outta the way and move on


----------



## sleepydog25

So happy for all you folks visiting the World right now. . .   School out at noon today due to snow. Not a lot sticking yet, but I suspect it will.  I'll be here another couple of hours before heading out. Seriously, wishing we could be there!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Wow.  It has been some time since I have come out of lurking the thread and been able to take a moment to jump in.  Today is my last day here at the office for 2017.  I am taking my "Disney Days" that were changed suddenly and staying home close to the fire with my main squeeze DiznyDi!  This is the first December in a decade that we did not get our December Disney fix, but it was really well appreciated being able to have a little FaceTime with the Groupies the other night.  I find it interesting that although most knew I was going to be out for the rest of the year, how many finally took it seriously and have come into my office in a panic looking for some final work on my part.  Seems to be behind me at this moment, but I'm not out the door yet.  there is always that one person that will show at 15 minutes before I leave on Friday to do his desk dumping for the weekend.  I think I will leave at 20 minutes before the hour . . . .


----------



## Granny

*DDad*...great to hear from you.  And best wishes for everything to go well with you for the rest of the month!

Well, we are enjoying a quiet day here in The World...and I feel like it is Old Home Week around here! 

*Jimmy,* *TwoKats *and I have rooms within about 50 feet of each other.  And since the BHGM a couple of nights ago, we have run into [B]@KAT4DISNEY[/B]  in MK, and then [B]@Corinne[/B] at the WL bus stop this morning, and then I bumped into *Jimmy* later this afternoon on the walkway to the main lobby.

You can't swing a cat around here without hitting a Groupie!   And that's a good thing.  

Today's high here was in the low 80's, but tomorrow is looking for a high in the mid-60's and then the mid-50's on Sunday.  So the cooler weather is coming in to make it feel like the winter wonderland that is decorated to be.  And I'm liking the decision to move BHGM Part 2 indoors on Sunday morning! 

Like Jimmy, I am experiencing technical difficulties getting pictures from my camera.  Oh well, it will give me a project to accomplish when I get home in a week.

Stay warm, Groupies!  And most importantly, stay safe!


----------



## horselover

In case I don't get back on again before your surgery wishing you all the best @Dizny Dad!  

I hope some groupie cats swing my way starting tomorrow!      My plan is to hit DHS not long after arrival (10ish), then Epcot, GF for orchestra at Mizners, then end at TOWL.  Meeting some friends from another board at TOWL & hopefully Maria too but I can always table hop!  If you plan to be in any of those places tomorrow keep an eye out for me!

T-minus 10 1/2 hours & counting til lift off!


----------



## sleepydog25

Roxyfire said:


> Coming out of lurkdom to say that's a fine looking set of groupies! Hopefully one day I can join in the fun with you all.


Glad you dropped by, *Roxy*!  Don't be such a stranger in the future. *Luv* and I met most of these Groupies back in the summer and do wish we could be at the Lodge right now. Alas and alack, no trips for us to the World planned until, gulp, 2019!   (Somehow, methinks my wife will make it there sooner. . .)


----------



## Granny

A much colder day here in the World.  I've put away the shorts and tee shirts and moved right into the flannel shirts, jeans and jacket.   We had some rain last night that dropped the temperatures about 20-30 degrees compared to yesterday.  We're good with this...makes it seem a little more Christmassy!


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Granny said:


> A much colder day here in the World.  I've put away the shorts and tee shirts and moved right into the flannel shirts, jeans and jacket.   We had some rain last night that dropped the temperatures about 20-30 degrees compared to yesterday.  We're good with this...makes it seem a little more Christmassy!



Yes! The boat ride to MK was extra chilly this morning. The lobby in the lodge is bustling today though. Lots of visitors coming to see the Christmas decorations. 

In other news, we love the concierge Kirk! He got our magical express all corrected and even wrote a cute note on the envelope. He will also be checking us into our flight on southwest so we don't have to pull out the phones during dinner to checkin .


----------



## Roxyfire

sleepydog25 said:


> Glad you dropped by, *Roxy*!  Don't be such a stranger in the future. *Luv* and I met most of these Groupies back in the summer and do wish we could be at the Lodge right now. Alas and alack, no trips for us to the World planned until, gulp, 2019!   (Somehow, methinks my wife will make it there sooner. . .)



Thanks! My grand scheme is to take only one trip in 2018 and ideally two in 2019. I really want to see everything, especially the lodge, decked out for the Holiday Season. Even though we'll be staying at Bay Lake, we will definitely carve out the time to have some Whispering Canyon for lunch and walk around the lodge and appreciate it's beauty and cozy corners.


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies!

I’ve tried to upload a few pics from around the Lodge, but I’m also getting an error message. It’s snowing and freezing back home so I GUESS “just” the cold here is ok...lol. 

We spent our first two nights @ CCV in a 1BR. I have to say, it was pretty great. I find it hard to believe the points are the same as a 1BR here at VWL.

We saw Jingle Bell Jingle Bam last night (cute)! and I really enjoyed the snow with warm temps My kind of snow! I also enjoyed the Sunset Blvd show.

We headed to MK for a while this am before our room here at VWL was ready. Tonight we are celebrating at Artist Point. Today is the 34th anniversary of the day I met my dh, and since we had to to cancel our September trip, we will also be celebrating our 32nd anniversary!

I love what they’ve done here at The Lodge.  Geyser Point is a fabulous spot, and the new pool here at the villas is awesome as well!

We bumped into Granny and Mrs Granny at the bus stop yesterday, and I look forward to seeing everyone tomorrow!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

A few pictures from our short time at DHS.  The Christmas decorations at this park are always a favorite of mine.  We had FP's for TSMM and ToT and were able to see a couple of the light shows they are doing on ToT for the holidays.  After DHS we headed to the groupie meet and after that into MK for a little bit.

 
My best in Vehicle score - once I got best in hour and keep trying for that again!  
 
Looking forward to seeing this!
 
Lots of cranes at work for StarWars land and changes to the entrances (I guess)


----------



## Corinne

Kathy you take the best pictures!


----------



## ArielSRL

Roxyfire said:


> Coming out of lurkdom to say that's a fine looking set of groupies! Hopefully one day I can join in the fun with you all.


I agree with both sentiments!


----------



## ArielSRL

sleepydog25 said:


> So happy for all you folks visiting the World right now. . .   School out at noon today due to snow. Not a lot sticking yet, but I suspect it will.  I'll be here another couple of hours before heading out. Seriously, wishing we could be there!


Here in GA we had snow, as well. Dismissed an hour early though that didn’t really work out. Stuck to grass, etc but temp just a tad too high for roads, thank goodness. But snow in Dec is unusual for around here. It was pretty though!


----------



## Granny

Another day, another Groupie meet...or actually two meets!

We started off the morning with a small gathering of myself, @DVC Jen & DH, and @Corinne & DH.  A very nice gathering.  Unfortunately I didn't think to take a picture until Corinne had already left, so we'll do with a picture of DVC Jen and her husband in front of the fireplace in the Iron Spike room. 



After the first seating had departed, in came the second seating for the meet:



This good looking group

Standing, left to right:  JimmyTammy DS,  Jimmy, Granny,  MiaSRN62 DS, MiaSRN62 DH, @MiaSRN62

Sitting, left to right:  Tammy, Starwind's friend, @Starwind


As always, good fun was had by all.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> A few pictures from our short time at DHS.  The Christmas decorations at this park are always a favorite of mine.  We had FP's for TSMM and ToT and were able to see a couple of the light shows they are doing on ToT for the holidays.  After DHS we headed to the groupie meet and after that into MK for a little bit.
> 
> View attachment 287841 View attachment 287842
> My best in Vehicle score - once I got best in hour and keep trying for that again!



I love your pictures as always, but I have no idea how you get such high scores in Toy Story Mania!  I know that there are "secret targets" to hit in Buzz Lightyear but I'm not aware of those in TSM?  I got 120,000 on my last trip and thought I was really flying!


----------



## Granny

Took a stroll down to the last cabin on the south side, and found this.  I guess they have to re-name the buffet restaurant at Fort Wilderness and move it to this location.

 


It is quite a hike from the last cabin (2026), and here's a picture from in front of it looking back at VWL.  I circled the roof line of the END of VWL (farthest from the elevators) to let people see what kind of distance we are talking about.  

 


Even when I walked up 6 cabins to 2020, I had not quite reached the end of VWL.  


 


So when Sleepy tells people it is a bit of a hike...he ain't exaggerating! 

They did do a nice job adding holiday festivities to the walkway, so it was a pretty walk.


----------



## sleepydog25

@Granny: I, too, like your pictures, and I lengthily commented on the ones of the pathway on the other thread where you posted them. I will only say here that a) it's a long, long haul if you have an aversion to long hallways and walks, and b) I hate they shut off my nature trail.  Grrrrr. . .

In other news, we wound up with about 5 inches of snow. Yesterday was a day of hanging around the house by the fire and watching TV. Today dawned cold but sunny, so we got out for Starbucks and to grab a few groceries. The roads were fine. The only real inconvenience caused by the snow was our annual production of THE NUTCRACKER was postponed to next weekend. This is my 10th year as Herr Drosselmeyer in the show. The current director of dance at the conservatory was Clara when I started!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> I love your pictures as always, but I have no idea how you get such high scores in Toy Story Mania!  I know that there are "secret targets" to hit in Buzz Lightyear but I'm not aware of those in TSM?  I got 120,000 on my last trip and thought I was really flying!



Best way to explain - my arm is exhausted when we get off the ride!    I do try and go for the larger score targets though.

Buzz _IS_ easier:






At least it's easier at WDW.  I'm awful at it at DL!


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> @Granny: I, too, like your pictures, and I lengthily commented on the ones of the pathway on the other thread where you posted them. I will only say here that a) it's a long, long haul if you have an aversion to long hallways and walks, and b) I hate they shut off my nature trail.  Grrrrr. . .



*Sleepy*, I almost didn't post that picture out of respect for you and your feelings on the matter.  But I thought it would be handy, especially for the CCV folks.   



> In other news, we wound up with about 5 inches of snow. Yesterday was a day of hanging around the house by the fire and watching TV. Today dawned cold but sunny, so we got out for Starbucks and to grab a few groceries. The roads were fine. The only real inconvenience caused by the snow was our annual production of THE NUTCRACKER was postponed to next weekend. This is my 10th year as Herr Drosselmeyer in the show. The current director of dance at the conservatory was Clara when I started!



I don't have any problem imagining you as Herr Drosselmeyer...though I could never figure out if he was a good guy or a bad guy in the Nutrcracker!  Since you play him all the time, I'm thinking he was one of the good ones.  



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Best way to explain - my arm is exhausted when we get off the ride!    I do try and go for the larger score targets though.
> 
> Buzz _IS_ easier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least it's easier at WDW.  I'm awful at it at DL!



Okay, *Kathy.*...now you're just showing off!    I think I topped out at about 200,000 on Buzz one time.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Okay, *Kathy.*...now you're just showing off!    I think I topped out at about 200,000 on Buzz one time.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> It is quite a hike from the last cabin (2026), and here's a picture from in front of it looking back at VWL.  I circled the roof line of the END of VWL (farthest from the elevators) to let people see what kind of distance we are talking about.



Someone is going to have to step it out and see how it compares to a Kidani hall walk!  
_
(End of Trail is just too sad.....  I wonder how high that fence is?  )_


----------



## Corinne

We had another great day yesterday here at The Worlld! It started with a quick mini meet with Granny and DVC Jen and her hubby!! We spent the morning at AK, and just barely made our FP for Kilimanjaro then on to Dinosaur and the highlight of the day Flight of Passage. I can honestly say it is the most exhilarating ride I have ever experienced!  I cannot wait to ride again.  Speaking of waiting, (we had a FP), but the the posted standby wait was 150 minutes.

After AK, we headed over to Disney Springs and picked up my free Cinderella's carriage pin, and Disney Springs shopping bag. Two free items from Disney! My DH and I joked the bag may have been a giveaway due to a print error.....the bag says "Tis the Reason" still nice anyway! We enjoyed a great late lunch at The Boathouse. We really enjoy it there, it was packed, as was Disney Springs.

We ended our evening at TOWL, where we had the pleasure of meeting Cindy @twinklebug which was so great! Hoping to see her and others tonight at Moonlight Magic!


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Just got home from our first stay in the villas. We were in a one bedroom and loved it but does anyone else find the laminate slippery? I slipped multiple times and my two year old fell and hit his head on the coffee table the first day and he was even wearing socks with the grips on them. From that point on we had to wear shoes (good thing I packed slippers) I can't imagine we are the only ones that experienced that but I haven't read anyone else mention it. 

We stayed in a newly renovated pop room the first night. I hated it, mostly because it's too small and crowded with the new furniture. While walking past CCV it looks like the have the same beds as the new pop rooms. It's a platform with open space underneath. In pop I kept hitting my shins on the bed because of how tight the room was. Hopefully CCV isn't like that because we might like to stay there at some point. 

Hope everyone traveling to the lodge this month is enjoying themselves. Such a wonderful time to be there.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> *Sleepy*, I almost didn't post that picture out of respect for you and your feelings on the matter.  But I thought it would be handy, especially for the CCV folks.
> 
> I don't have any problem imagining you as Herr Drosselmeyer...though I could never figure out if he was a good guy or a bad guy in the Nutrcracker!  Since you play him all the time, I'm thinking he was one of the good ones.


I laughed out loud at the first comment, *Granny*!  I appreciate your thoughtfulness.   As for Drosselmeyer's intentions, I've always played him as a provocateur. . .but in a good way.  He injects life and dreams into his young niece's world.  We were postponed this weekend due to our snow, so next weekend has become "show time."  



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Someone is going to have to step it out and see how it compares to a Kidani hall walk!
> _
> (End of Trail is just too sad.....  I wonder how high that fence is?  )_


I shall have to see at some point. . .or maybe I'll stumble across the old path getting lost coming back from FW. . .


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hi Groupies,
I haven't posted in a long time but have been reading the thread when time permits. Really enjoying the groupie meet pictures, looks like a great time. We are activating our new annual passes in January and getting back to the lodge next December is in our plans so hopefully we can be there for a meet. 

Our daughter is starting the college program in January so we have a bunch of trips planned in the next few months. All we know is she will be working as a "seater" in a restaurant. For those groupies currently in Disney, enjoy and keep posting pics for those of us stuck at home.


----------



## twinklebug

Smiling at all the birthday wishes ... thank you all! 

Loved the quick meetup with Corinne and Dana. As my g'pa John would say: they are simply Lovely people. 

Two days left in our trip. We're in kidani, almost to the end of the north loop. The walk is lengthy, but we've revived our Pokémon accounts and all the stops and gyms along the walk keep us busy. (No stops/gyms near home). I laughed as the comparison to the kidani walkways was made to the cabins. I'll take the climate controlled indoor walk any day over a wet, chilly or humid one. Those cabins will feel like they're 20 miles away in a downpour.

Looking forward to moonlight magic tonight. Doubling up my jackets expecting the cold breeze. Should be fun


----------



## Granny

DisneyNutzy said:


> Hi Groupies,
> I haven't posted in a long time but have been reading the thread when time permits. Really enjoying the groupie meet pictures, looks like a great time. We are activating our new annual passes in January and getting back to the lodge next December is in our plans so hopefully we can be there for a meet.
> 
> Our daughter is starting the college program in January so we have a bunch of trips planned in the next few months. All we know is she will be working as a "seater" in a restaurant. For those groupies currently in Disney, enjoy and keep posting pics for those of us stuck at home.




*Nutzy*...great to see you back here!  Thanks for dropping in to say hello.  And that's great that your daughter will be in the college program.  I talk to many of the college program CM's here whenever I see their school on their name badges...they all seem to be really enjoying their time here.  I hope it goes well for your daughter as well.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Thanks Granny! I think a large part of her wanting to work in the College Program is all our conversations with DCP workers on our trips throughout the years.
I will be sure to post where she ends up working with instructions to take special care of any groupies.


----------



## jimmytammy

Sorry I have been MIA for a few days folks.  We arrived at Hotel Coronado(BTW, its a lovely place, such a lovely face, we're living it up at the Hotel Coronado, you can find it here, anytime you're here)on Sunday after the breakfast meet in the Carolewood Pacific room(Starwind, great finally meeting you, Maria and Granny, as always, wonderful to see you folks, Corinne and Jen, so sorry we missed you folks, alas, maybe someday).

Until late last night we had no WIFI, Tammy called at least 5 times and they told her several hotels in this area including All Stars were having issues.   So finally, here I am!  Sunday we just hung around CS, got lucky and saw the Panthers-Vikings game second half, ate at Maya Grill, had a drink at Rix Lounge, went into the Convention Center(that place is huge)where a Chess tourney for kids was finishing up.  Kept seeing these kids walking around with trophies bigger than themselves

Yesterday, we met up with wfc4life and sechem32 at Epcot and did a few FPs with them including JIYI, Nemo and Soarin.  Also, we went up to the DVC lounge, saw the Pixar/Disney 3D films where the Honey I shrunk the Audience and Micheal Jackson 3D shows once played. After all 3 FPs were used we were able to snag a LWTL FP, and still had time to fit in MS green team.  Its a new video where you circle Earth instead of going to Mars.  Nicely done and IMO you feel a bit more GForce than before on this one, not bad, just feel it more.

After we all departed, our little band of jimmytammy's headed over to Rose n Crown for our obligatory libations and a long sit-down.  We snagged a TT FP so Casey and I did the while Tammy hung around WS.  Then we ate at Via Napoli and whilst there I saw Julie(horselover)heading out into the lobby so I chased her down.  Great having another impromptu meet with a groupie!

So today the plan is to head over to DS, grab a bite at Morimoto Asia, do a little shopping then meet back up with wfc4life and sechem32 at AK for some FPs  2 of which will be new to us, Rivers of Light and Navii River ride.  Also hope to catch a bite at Satuii Canteen.  

This will most likely be my last post before hitting road in early am tomorrow.  We had a great time being here with our DD, DSIL and grandson.  Seeing it all through his eyes was cool, and seeing him being so in tune with the characters at such a young age was really neat.  Seeing all the groupies, for long and short term, always a plus in my book.  And finally, seeing Will n Liz back at WDW and knowing the struggles they have dealt with over the past couple yrs(Will lost his mom last year and missed a couple planned trips whilst she was ill, plus him having major back surgery), well lets just say, I am overjoyed that they are back and I for one am glad they are!!

So we will see y'all on the other side(the stinky side where have to go back to reality)


----------



## deek17

Looking for advice if I should just buy groceries from the store or having a grocery service deliver.  Milk, water, juice, cream, etc.  Any thoughts?  Anyone know how the prices are at the store?

Thanks!!


----------



## Granny

deek17 said:


> Looking for advice if I should just buy groceries from the store or having a grocery service deliver.  Milk, water, juice, cream, etc.  Any thoughts?  Anyone know how the prices are at the store?
> 
> Thanks!!



We have done both the delivery and also just buying from the mercantile store in the lobby.  At this point, DVC members get a 20% discount on purchases at the store so we just bought our items there.  There is less selection than other grocery ordering options, but we found what we needed.  And the thing about grocery service deliveries is that you have to be around to accept the deliveries.  So that doesn't appeal much to us.

The prices at the Mercantile are pretty much Disney prices...high but after you knock it down 20% not too bad.  For instance, we bought a pint of half & half for $1.89 after discount which to me is not excessive.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

deek17 said:


> Looking for advice if I should just buy groceries from the store or having a grocery service deliver.  Milk, water, juice, cream, etc.  Any thoughts?  Anyone know how the prices are at the store?
> 
> Thanks!!



We always just buy those items at the resort store.  With delivery fees etc and as Granny mentioned with the DVC discount it just never made sense to go thru a delivery service.  If we were looking for more items to prepare meals it could be different.  But no one volunteers to cook my vacation meals in the room so milk etc is about all we need.    Actually we will often cook breakfast so grab a dozen eggs at the store too.


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

deek17 said:


> Looking for advice if I should just buy groceries from the store or having a grocery service deliver.  Milk, water, juice, cream, etc.  Any thoughts?  Anyone know how the prices are at the store?
> 
> Thanks!!



We used garden grocer because my mom had specific wants for her list that were not in the grocery and I had a few items for my toddler I wasn't sure would be available.  It was a nice service and no issues but there was plenty to choose from at the resort if I didn't do delivery.


----------



## Seth Paridon

Will be heading to WDW this week!  We will be staying at OKW, but will be making daily visits to the Lodge.  Haven't seen it since the big re-do.


----------



## sleepydog25

Just by accident, *Luv *and I happened upon some lovely scents when we stopped by Walmart after our weekly Starbucks run.  On a whim after picking up a couple of basic supplies, we stopped by the home furnishings section where they keep scented candles and the like. To our surprise, there were two scents of wax melts that reminded us of the Lodge: Rustic Cabin Kitchen and Rustic Woods by Sweet Sensationals. *Luv* likes the former better; I like the latter. Both are reminiscent of our "home," and while Rustic Cabin Kitchen is closer, there's a hint of vanilla I don't get at the Lodge. Rustic Woods, on the other hand, is a touch spicier and woodsier than the Lodge scent. However, melt a block of each, and it's a very close approximation to the marvelous smell that says, "welcome to the Wilderness Lodge."  Just in case any Groupies were looking for a fix. . .


----------



## skier_pete

Hey, we just got an email saying the Copper Creek springs pool is going to be closed during our stay. Our dates are Feb 22-26Th. Anyone know further details? I am a tad annoyed since ive been waiting 20 years for the chance to stay here.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

********** said:


> Hey, we just got an email saying the Copper Creek springs pool is going to be closed during our stay. Our dates are Feb 22-26Th. Anyone know further details? I am a tad annoyed since ive been waiting 20 years for the chance to stay here.



Such a disappointment when that happens!    Wouldn't think there is much to be done as the pool just opened.


----------



## Firepath

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> Just got home from our first stay in the villas. We were in a one bedroom and loved it but does anyone else find the laminate slippery? I slipped multiple times and my two year old fell and hit his head on the coffee table the first day and he was even wearing socks with the grips on them. From that point on we had to wear shoes (good thing I packed slippers) I can't imagine we are the only ones that experienced that but I haven't read anyone else mention it.


Yes! One night I quickly walked across it in socks and felt like I was on ice.  That could be really scary with little ones who frequently are moving fast. No problem with shoes though.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Did everyone see that Flights of Wonder will have it's last show Dec 31st?  I had heard some rumors it was coming to an end and am very happy we were able to catch the show again a couple weeks ago.  It's the one show we tended to see most every time we were at AK.   

A couple photos from over the years:
















And the comedic relief.  This picture was from 2010 and up until a couple of years ago we regularly experienced this Bwaaaaannnnaaa Joe at the show.   We speculated over if he had left or if we just missed his shows.
Then 2 weeks ago he was back!  It was nice to see him again.  











It sounds like the new show will also be focused on birds but instead of Bwana Joe we will have Russell and Dug from UP.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

And since I'm in my photo hosting there were a couple more pictures that were too large for me to upload directly while on our trip:






This one is no where near as awesome as the one @horselover shared on facebook - that was great!  But here is what I took.....











What's lurking in the trees?






Good old ToT picture:






It doesn't look so scary from the outside!











And a last shot of the Castle:


----------



## DenLo

********** said:


> Hey, we just got an email saying the Copper Creek springs pool is going to be closed during our stay. Our dates are Feb 22-26Th. Anyone know further details? I am a tad annoyed since ive been waiting 20 years for the chance to stay here.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> Such a disappointment when that happens!    Wouldn't think there is much to be done as the pool just opened.



The main pool is Copper Creek now as the name was changed from Silver Springs.  The new pool is Boulder Ridge.  BTW, they also renamed the falls to Copper Creek Falls.

I can't imagine that the whole resort will fit at Boulder Ridge though.


----------



## skier_pete

DenLo said:


> The main pool is Copper Creek now as the name was changed from Silver Springs.  The new pool is Boulder Ridge.  BTW, they also renamed the falls to Copper Creek Falls.
> 
> I can't imagine that the whole resort will fit at Boulder Ridge though.



Yeah - it's the original pool that's going to be closed. I am just wondering if it will actually be closed our whole stay. There doing some pool work across the various resorts, and a lot of them are pretty short. 

I decided to call Disney and see what I could find out. It took them a good 20 minutes to track down the information. 
The rehab is listed as going from February 12th to 23rd.  Since we are there 22nd to 26th, at least we still get to enjoy it for a portion of our stay.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Granny said:


> Another day, another Groupie meet...or actually two meets!
> 
> We started off the morning with a small gathering of myself, @DVC Jen & DH, and @Corinne & DH.  A very nice gathering.  Unfortunately I didn't think to take a picture until Corinne had already left, so we'll do with a picture of DVC Jen and her husband in front of the fireplace in the Iron Spike room.
> 
> View attachment 287967
> 
> After the first seating had departed, in came the second seating for the meet:
> 
> View attachment 287968
> 
> This good looking group
> 
> Standing, left to right:  JimmyTammy DS,  Jimmy, Granny,  MiaSRN62 DS, MiaSRN62 DH, @MiaSRN62
> 
> Sitting, left to right:  Tammy, Starwind's friend, @Starwind
> 
> 
> As always, good fun was had by all.


Just walked in the door from our 2 week vacation (1 week Fantasy cruise and then WDW). Love the photo *Granny* and so glad we were all able to capture some time to catch up with each other. Merry Christmas everyone! I'm off to unpack....work in the morning....back to reality!  Boy ....it sure was TOO COLD for Florida. I missed my flip flops and shorts! I had to run to Walgreens to buy a scarf!!!  Hope every one is either still enjoying the World or safely back home.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DenLo said:


> The main pool is Copper Creek now as the name was changed from Silver Springs.  The new pool is Boulder Ridge.  BTW, they also renamed the falls to Copper Creek Falls.
> 
> I can't imagine that the whole resort will fit at Boulder Ridge though.



I keep getting the names mixed up.  For me it seems like the pool that was redone because of Copper Creek should have been given that name and the main pool should have stayed the same.  Maybe some day it will stick.


----------



## LVSWL

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Did everyone see that Flights of Wonder will have it's last show Dec 31st?  I had heard some rumors it was coming to an end and am very happy we were able to catch the show again a couple weeks ago.  It's the one show we tended to see most every time we were at AK.
> 
> A couple photos from over the years:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the comedic relief.  This picture was from 2010 and up until a couple of years ago we regularly experienced this Bwaaaaannnnaaa Joe at the show.   We speculated over if he had left or if we just missed his shows.
> Then 2 weeks ago he was back!  It was nice to see him again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like the new show will also be focused on birds but instead of Bwana Joe we will have Russell and Dug from UP.



Totally Bummed about this. We love that show!


----------



## Granny

DenLo said:


> The main pool is Copper Creek now as the name was changed from Silver Springs.  The new pool is Boulder Ridge.  BTW, they also renamed the falls to Copper Creek Falls.
> 
> I can't imagine that the whole resort will fit at Boulder Ridge though.



The footprint for the new pool (Boulder Ridge) is pretty close to the same size as the main pool (Copper Creek).  And I'm thinking that in February, it will be plenty of room for anyone who wants to swim.   We have seen only one or two people in the pool at a time during these past four days since the temperature dipped into the 60's during the day.   

I don't think shutting down one of the pools will cause much of a crowding issue.  The only issue is that there is no slide at the BR pool, but again I can't see it being much fun to get in and out of the pool a lot during February.


----------



## jimmytammy

Got home last night around 6:30 and had a nice, uneventful drive the kind I like!  Now back to work and get ready for March at BLT.


----------



## skier_pete

Granny said:


> I don't think shutting down one of the pools will cause much of a crowding issue.  The only issue is that there is no slide at the BR pool, but again I can't see it being much fun to get in and out of the pool a lot during February.



We were in Florida during that period in 2017 as well. Several days were in the low eighties. I remember sweating so much and thinking how much I would hate living there if it's THAT hot in February. (I don't like the heat.) It got cool at night, but several very warm days - so I think it will depend, but it could be pretty warm.


----------



## Granny

********** said:


> We were in Florida during that period in 2017 as well. Several days were in the low eighties. I remember sweating so much and thinking how much I would hate living there if it's THAT hot in February. (I don't like the heat.) It got cool at night, but several very warm days - so I think it will depend, but it could be pretty warm.



Good point.  I guess I'm looking at what is going on this week, and it has been quite cool while we've been here.  But yes, you could run into a run of warmer days like you did.  I think it is pretty hit or miss.  Best wishes to you and your family for a great vacation here in a couple of months!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

********** said:


> We were in Florida during that period in 2017 as well. Several days were in the low eighties. I remember sweating so much and thinking how much I would hate living there if it's THAT hot in February. (I don't like the heat.) It got cool at night, but several very warm days - so I think it will depend, but it could be pretty warm.



We've also had some warm day during February stays.  And some COLD ones too!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Did any groupies get over to AK yesterday or maybe going today to see the Tiger cubs that just got out on the Maharajah Jungle Trek?  Love those baby animals!  I'm sure they'll be quite big by the time we're back in April.


----------



## twinklebug

Returned home at a lovely 1:45 am last night to a freezing 22 degree weather. (Several flight delays. What a long day!) My trunk was frozen shut! LOL.
Was wonderful seeing the holiday decor and soaking up the resort atmosphere. Loved meeting up with my first groupie couple at TOTWL.

Although my family and I were staying in Kidani this trip I did make 2 visits to the lodge. Okay, I have to admit that VWL feels more like my home than Kidani does, as much as I love it there.  Anyone want to swap contracts?  Nah, didn't' think I'd get any takers.

The DVC Moonlight Magic night in EPCOT was excellent. It had the vibe of the old Extra Magic Hours, with smaller number of people and everyone seemed to be happy! This is an important point to note as I will detail out further below. I personally only walked from the showcase into future world, attempted unsuccessfully to swim upstream to grab a cup of warm-me-up coffee from the electric umbrella, then resigned to walking into Sunshine seasons which is laid out perfectly for such things. My kids rode Soarin' and TT. I warmed my heart up with a touch of imagination and a pin from the night. Finished it out watching Goofy, Daisy and Pluto dance and ham it up at the Dance party by the fountain while camped out under the warmth of a portable heater by my side.

Now a touch of criticism: I do wish I had stuck to only visiting the resorts this trip.

I am saddened by the attitude and behavior of many of the Disney guests in the parks and on the buses this year. The fighting and rude words seemed to be all over. Most of it seemed to be related to long waits for over-packed buses, but I witnessed far too many issues in the parks too. Really broke my heart. I will try to figure out a way to convey my concerns to Disney without it sounding like I'm looking for anything in return. All I want is for everyone to enjoy the environment and they have to work to fix the problem areas.


----------



## Starwind

pmaurer74 said:


> Is there sugar free hot chocolate at Roaring Forks?



At Roaring Forks the only hot cocoa we could find came from a machine already mixed, not from individual packets to which you add hot water [as they used to have].

SW


----------



## Starwind

Granny said:


> We have done both the delivery and also just buying from the mercantile store in the lobby.  At this point, DVC members get a 20% discount on purchases at the store so we just bought our items there.  There is less selection than other grocery ordering options, but we found what we needed.  And the thing about grocery service deliveries is that you have to be around to accept the deliveries.  So that doesn't appeal much to us.
> 
> The prices at the Mercantile are pretty much Disney prices...high but after you knock it down 20% not too bad.  For instance, we bought a pint of half & half for $1.89 after discount which to me is not excessive.



Actually, both Garden Grocer and Amazon Prime Now will leave your order with Bell Services; you don't need to be there.  Our GG order was delivered before we even arrived at the resort.  Also, nether incurs the $5 per package charge that other types of deliveries do.

We compared prices from GG, Prime Now, Instacart (almost alwways the most expensive option), and used the VWL DVC member's grocery order sheet as a guide for the merchantile prices [pretty close, FYI, we compared once we got there].

We did a mix of GG, Prime Now, and the Merchantile.  Part of the issue for us is having food allergies that mean we can only have certain brands and specialty items.

For the most part though, if you are only wanting a few things and the merchantile brands/options are suitable, the convenience factor can well outweigh any extra cost, if there is any.  And as Granny noted, the DVC discount can go a long way towards any extra cost.

SW


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> This one is no where near as awesome as the one @horselover shared on facebook - that was great!  But here is what I took.....



Awww thank you Kathy!  I love all your photos & this one is really good too.




twinklebug said:


> Returned home at a lovely 1:45 am last night to a freezing 22 degree weather. (Several flight delays. What a long day!) My trunk was frozen shut! LOL.
> Was wonderful seeing the holiday decor and soaking up the resort atmosphere. Loved meeting up with my first groupie couple at TOTWL.
> 
> Although my family and I were staying in Kidani this trip I did make 2 visits to the lodge. Okay, I have to admit that VWL feels more like my home than Kidani does, as much as I love it there.  Anyone want to swap contracts?  Nah, didn't' think I'd get any takers.
> 
> The DVC Moonlight Magic night in EPCOT was excellent. It had the vibe of the old Extra Magic Hours, with smaller number of people and everyone seemed to be happy! This is an important point to note as I will detail out further below. I personally only walked from the showcase into future world, attempted unsuccessfully to swim upstream to grab a cup of warm-me-up coffee from the electric umbrella, then resigned to walking into Sunshine seasons which is laid out perfectly for such things. My kids rode Soarin' and TT. I warmed my heart up with a touch of imagination and a pin from the night. Finished it out watching Goofy, Daisy and Pluto dance and ham it up at the Dance party by the fountain from the warmth of a portable heater overhead.
> 
> Now a touch of criticism: I do wish I had stuck to only visiting the resorts this trip.
> 
> I am saddened by the attitude and behavior of many of the Disney guests in the parks and on the buses this year. The fighting and rude words seemed to be all over. Most of it seemed to be related to long waits for over-packed buses, but I witnessed far too many issues in the parks too. Really broke my heart. I will try to figure out a way to convey my concerns to Disney without it sounding like I'm looking for anything in return. All I want is for everyone to enjoy the environment and they have to work to fix the problem areas.



Thanks for the MM review.  I bailed very early.  I froze to death the night before at MVMCP & I just couldn't do another night in the cold.  I did step into SS & I couldn't believe the people in there!  It was just free hot dogs.  Not like they were giving out free money.  I couldn't find my friends from the other board so I left to go watch the Patriots lose from the Crews Cup lounge.  I did have a brief but awesome run in with @jimmytammy at Via Napoli though.   Always great to have groupie meets.  Meet up with @MiaSRN62 at TOWL Sat. night too.   OMG I've never seen so many people in there!  So glad she found me because my group was lucky enough to score some seats in the alcove area & I never would have seen here.  Hope to see you in Feb/March @MiaSRN62!  Maybe we can try for tea at GF again.

Here's my shot @KAT4DISNEY mentioned.  As I said on FB my fireworks shots always come out crappy so this was a very pleasant surprise.  Might be one of my best every Disney pics.

 

And here's my brush with fame shot.  I look like such a doofus!     It's a great picture though.  Looks like we've been friends for years!    I loved the Kurt Russell event.  He was very nice.  Talked a bit about his early Disney days.  Talked a lot about his vineyard which I loved (you would have enjoyed it as much as me I think @sleepydog25).   He is super passionate about wine & I love that.   

 

Overall the trip was good but cold & much more crowded than I was anticipating.    Headed back in two weeks.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> View attachment 288665


----------



## sleepydog25

[QUOTE="horselover, post: 58571590, member: 178992"

And here's my brush with fame shot.  I look like such a doofus!     It's a great picture though.  Looks like we've been friends for years!    I loved the Kurt Russell event.  He was very nice.  Talked a bit about his early Disney days.  Talked a lot about his vineyard which I loved (you would have enjoyed it as much as me I think @sleepydog25).   He is super passionate about wine & I love that.  

View attachment 288665
[/QUOTE] Great shot, *horsey*! That event would have been very cool to attend!  Mix together a celebrity with some wine knowledge and expertise, and I'm there!


----------



## Granny

We are back home (that reality world one  ) after our 8 night stay at our VWL home.  A good trip highlighted by meeting up with so many Groupies!   

We enjoyed Candlelight Processional our last night (as is our tradition) and Warwick Davis did a wonderful job as narrator.  He was into the music, and his readings were very moving.  He said at one point "This [CP] is the highlight of my professional career....and I've been in Star Wars!".  He then proceeded to suggest that maybe the candles should be replaced by light sabers.  He was funny, but also very moving with his narration and comments.  We'd put him up towards the top of our favorite narrators ever.





MiaSRN62 said:


> Just walked in the door from our 2 week vacation (1 week Fantasy cruise and then WDW). Love the photo *Granny* and so glad we were all able to capture some time to catch up with each other. Merry Christmas everyone! I'm off to unpack....work in the morning....back to reality!  Boy ....it sure was TOO COLD for Florida. I missed my flip flops and shorts! I had to run to Walgreens to buy a scarf!!!  Hope every one is either still enjoying the World or safely back home.




*Maria*...it was so great seeing you again, and getting to spend a little more time together this time!  It was a cold run of days at WDW, wasn't it? 



jimmytammy said:


> Got home last night around 6:30 and had a nice, uneventful drive the kind I like!  Now back to work and get ready for March at BLT.



*Jimmy*...awesome seeing you and the family again, especially your latest Disney fanatic to join the group! 



horselover said:


> Thanks for the MM review.  I bailed very early.  I froze to death the night before at MVMCP & I just couldn't do another night in the cold.



*Julie*...sorry to miss you this trip.  We bailed on you and @Corinne for the Moonlight Magic too, as you know.  Just kind of worn out, and way too cold.  Also, doing it at EPCOT didn't do much for us since they pretty much closed down World Showcase during the party. 




> And here's my brush with fame shot.  I look like such a doofus!     It's a great picture though.  Looks like we've been friends for years!    I loved the Kurt Russell event.  He was very nice.  Talked a bit about his early Disney days.  Talked a lot about his vineyard which I loved (you would have enjoyed it as much as me I think @sleepydog25).   He is super passionate about wine & I love that.



Great picture, and it sounds like a great time!  I'll be that Kurt Russell is now proudly telling his friends about getting his picture taken with the famous *horselover*!




> Overall the trip was good but cold & much more crowded than I was anticipating.



We agree...we were amazed by the crowds we ran into during this trip.  On one day in Magic Kingdom, there was a 30+ minute wait for Haunted Mansion_ in the Fast Pass line _which wound all the way back out into Liberty Square!   I don't ever remember early December being so crowded.  Standby lines were over an hour for many attractions.


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> We agree...we were amazed by the crowds we ran into during this trip.  On one day in Magic Kingdom, there was a 30+ minute wait for Haunted Mansion_ in the Fast Pass line _which wound all the way back out into Liberty Square!   I don't ever remember early December being so crowded.  Standby lines were over an hour for many attractions.



Haunted Mansion was plagued with troubles this trip. Seems age has caught up with it. My daughter and her bf were stuck on the ride for over 40 minutes one day, and the following it was shut down completely with no idea if/when it would be back up.

But yes, the crowd levels overall were out of control this year. I felt like Disney was not prepared for for it with enough hands on deck or buses/boats running and the result was a mob of angry people lashing out at each other. Even the day we took the boat from MK to WL, we sat in line for over an hour as all the other boats came and went multiple times. The WL line snaked back past security and someone toward the back passed out from standing in the sun too long.


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> Haunted Mansion was plagued with troubles this trip. Seems age has caught up with it. My daughter and her bf were stuck on the ride for over 40 minutes one day, and the following it was shut down completely with no idea if/when it would be back up.
> 
> But yes, the crowd levels overall were out of control this year. I felt like Disney was not prepared for for it with enough hands on deck or buses/boats running and the result was a mob of angry people lashing out at each other. Even the day we took the boat from MK to WL, we sat in line for over an hour as all the other boats came and went multiple times. The WL line snaked back past security and someone toward the back passed out from standing in the sun too long.




I agree...early December is no longer the "hidden jewel" of vacation timing.

I think the record for patience had to go to the parents who were willing to wait in this line:

 



I think this is easily the longest posted wait time I have ever seen, anywhere!!!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Granny said:


> I agree...early December is no longer the "hidden jewel" of vacation timing.
> 
> I think the record for patience had to go to the parents who were willing to wait in this line:
> 
> View attachment 288804
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is easily the longest posted wait time I have ever seen, anywhere!!!


 Yikes! This is making me rethink our trip dates next year.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Good morning!  Yesterday was our travel day.  We left the Disney Dream around 8:30. AM, landed in snowy Philadelphia, hit snowy rush hour traffic, picked up Gus anf finally got home around 9:30 PM!  We have a thin layer of snowy ice here in Cape May, and it looks very pretty.

Beauty and the Beast on board the Dream is a Broadway caliber show, and we enjoyed Coco and of course The Last Jedi!  

I have read through and enjoyed everyone’s comments and pictures about their WDW trip! There are so many beautiful pictures here! It is so great to keep up with the Groupies!


----------



## DenLo

Granny said:


> . . .
> We agree...we were amazed by the crowds we ran into during this trip.  On one day in Magic Kingdom, there was a 30+ minute wait for Haunted Mansion_ in the Fast Pass line _which wound all the way back out into Liberty Square!   I don't ever remember early December being so crowded.  Standby lines were over an hour for many attractions.



Maybe the ride was down for several minutes. Or had lots of handicapped guests getting on or off. We rode HM at least 4 times on different days and never encountered that kind of delay.  But then we often avoid MK on the December afternoons and evenings when there is a late night EMH as it seems like everyone that was upset that MK closed early on MVMCP nights shows up on that one late night each week. 



twinklebug said:


> . . .
> Now a touch of criticism: I do wish I had stuck to only visiting the resorts this trip.
> 
> I am saddened by the attitude and behavior of many of the Disney guests in the parks and on the buses this year. The fighting and rude words seemed to be all over. Most of it seemed to be related to long waits for over-packed buses, but I witnessed far too many issues in the parks too. Really broke my heart. I will try to figure out a way to convey my concerns to Disney without it sounding like I'm looking for anything in return. All I want is for everyone to enjoy the environment and they have to work to fix the problem areas.



Wow, we had just the opposite experience during our two weeks at WDW.  So many generous people giving up bus seats for those that needed them. Very little bickering some whiny kids but they were usually returning to the resort for naps. No fighting, no yelling nothing even close to that. But then we didn’t stand in lines over 45 minutes either.


----------



## DenLo

It has been so hectic this past month traveling that I cannot remember what I said here. I just want to say it was great meeting some of you at TOTWL. If I hadn’t felt so wheezy I would have come around and met more of you after the fireworks, but I really needed a respiratory treatment in our room. Sorry I missed you. 

We are driving home to Houston, Texas. We now spend 3 nights on the road for 1000 mile drive as it is less tiring and we feel like we have been on a relaxing vacation instead being exhausted when we arrive home. However this morning I am tired of cool, no cold weather for us southerners. Home tonight and tomorrow begins the prep for Christmas with the family. And last minute Christmas shopping. Real world stuff for a retiree. LOL


----------



## bobbiwoz

DenLo said:


> Maybe the ride was down for several minutes. Or had lots of handicapped guests getting on or off. We rode HM at least 4 times on different days and never encountered that kind of delay.  But then we often avoid MK on the December afternoons and evenings when there is a late night EMH as it seems like everyone that was upset that MK closed early on MVMCP nights shows up on that one late night each week.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, we had just the opposite experience during our two weeks at WDW.  So many generous people giving up bus seats for those that needed them. Very little bickering some whiny kids but they were usually returning to the resort for naps. No fighting, no yelling nothing even close to that. But then we didn’t stand in lines over 45 minutes either.




The generous experiences described here are what we encountered.  My aunt, 80 and not able to walk or stand for more than a minute perhaps, received nothing but kindness, from Cast Members and guests.

Rides were delayed when she was transferred from a wheelchair to the ride.  What a great opportunity for her to enjoy many varied experiences!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Not that anyone truly was, but if you're wondering how my day goes at school, this video captures it perfectly:




Be forewarned.  Do NOT watch with a full mouth of liquid.  

Oh, and I sure do miss the Lodge right about now after a week of snow, wind, and 10-20 degree below normal temps. . .


----------



## wildernessDad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> A few pictures from our short time at DHS.  The Christmas decorations at this park are always a favorite of mine.  We had FP's for TSMM and ToT and were able to see a couple of the light shows they are doing on ToT for the holidays.  After DHS we headed to the groupie meet and after that into MK for a little bit.
> 
> View attachment 287841 View attachment 287842
> My best in Vehicle score - once I got best in hour and keep trying for that again!
> View attachment 287843
> Looking forward to seeing this!
> View attachment 287844
> Lots of cranes at work for StarWars land and changes to the entrances (I guess)
> View attachment 287845 View attachment 287846 View attachment 287849 View attachment 287851 View attachment 287852 View attachment 287853


Wow!  Who had 215,500?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> Wow!  Who had 215,500?



 Me!


----------



## wildernessDad

Do you have a technique you'd like to share?


----------



## wildernessDad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Me!


Do you have a technique you'd like to share?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> Do you have a technique you'd like to share?



I don't know if it's anything particularly special but here is my usual pattern.  First - only one or two practice shots just to make certain your gun works!  Don't waste energy there.    Next I always keep an eye out for the highest point items - especially lit up.  Moving objects are higher points.  Targets down low or at the back of the screens are often high point.  For the Volcano I get the long balloons hanging at the very top until it starts spitting out balloons and fire continually at those as they spill over.  At the mine carts I alternate back and forth between 2 lines as that gets the score increasing as the carts advance.  Then at the end be ready to shoot at the final target until your arm is ready to fall off!


----------



## ArielSRL

twinklebug said:


> I am saddened by the attitude and behavior of many of the Disney guests in the parks and on the buses this year. The fighting and rude words seemed to be all over. Most of it seemed to be related to long waits for over-packed buses, but I witnessed far too many issues in the parks too. Really broke my heart. I will try to figure out a way to convey my concerns to Disney without it sounding like I'm looking for anything in return. All I want is for everyone to enjoy the environment and they have to work to fix the problem areas.


Sad to hear this. I’m not sure if we are just looking at our trip through rose colored glasses or if this really was reality but I don’t remember much of this from June. Maybe we didn’t notice? I will say that is seems summer is on the downtrend and I didn’t feel like it was hugely crowded for us so that could be some of the difference.


----------



## DVC Jen

Granny said:


> Okay, we made it safe and sound and are in our room at VWL.  When I go out on my balcony I look up and right and I think I am looking at Kathy & Kati's balcony!  I am in 3511 in the hallway to the right and rear of the elevators.  So the group is growing!  See a bunch of you tonight at TOTWL!
> 
> 
> @DVC Jen ... Happy Anniversary!




Why didn't I see this when we were there???  We were your next door neighbors in 3509!  It was great meeting you btw.    Back home safe and sound now. Good to be home but I am also missing our lodge


----------



## DVC Jen

Granny said:


> Another day, another Groupie meet...or actually two meets!
> 
> We started off the morning with a small gathering of myself, @DVC Jen & DH, and @Corinne & DH.  A very nice gathering.  Unfortunately I didn't think to take a picture until Corinne had already left, so we'll do with a picture of DVC Jen and her husband in front of the fireplace in the Iron Spike room.
> 
> View attachment 287967
> 
> After the first seating had departed, in came the second seating for the meet:
> 
> View attachment 287968
> 
> This good looking group
> 
> Standing, left to right:  JimmyTammy DS,  Jimmy, Granny,  MiaSRN62 DS, MiaSRN62 DH, @MiaSRN62
> 
> Sitting, left to right:  Tammy, Starwind's friend, @Starwind
> 
> 
> As always, good fun was had by all.




Sorry to have missed all of you.  We had to rush off for our breakfast at Kona - which was not as good as we had remembered.  Made me wish we had stuck around to meet more groupies instead.


----------



## DVC Jen

Ian and I got home on Saturday.  We really enjoyed meeting Granny and Corrine.  

Why does 50 something degrees in Florida feel so much colder than 50 something degrees in Dallas?  Humidity/dampness maybe?  We were freezing every night.

With the exception of a frig on the fritz our first night we had a great stay.  The compressor was going out in the frig.  Within 30 minutes of making a call we had a new one in our room and everything moving forward was perfect.    We were there the exact same time frame last year and it was much colder and more crowded this year.  Still so nice.  Love our no kids trips. They are much more relaxed and slow paced.  Not so fun coming home with head colds though but we can't complain.  At least we didn't start to feel sick until we were almost home.

Part of me wants to go back again same time next December but we have been putting off doing some things around the house and my adult side is saying make the repairs.  Not sure if I will listen or not.    time will tell.


----------



## aoconnor

Just back from a stay at VGF and CCV. The crowd level seemed noticeably higher than it usually is for this time of year, but maybe it's just me.

Had a one bedroom at CCV-- loved the bedroom and the bathroom as well as the convenience of being in the main building. The living/dining area was quite generic and the lighting fixtures seemed cheap. The whole unit also seemed kind of dark, but maybe that's because I was in a 7th floor unit which has the more closed-in balconies.

While I lament the loss of trees around the old quiet pool, I must say I loved the new Boulder Ridge Cove pool. I would definitely stay there again and even consider buying resale if the prices dip down to a reasonable level in a couple years.


----------



## Starwind

DVC Jen said:


> Ian and I got home on Saturday.  We really enjoyed meeting Granny and Corrine.
> 
> Why does 50 something degrees in Florida feel so much colder than 50 something degrees in Dallas?  Humidity/dampness maybe?  We were freezing every night.
> 
> With the exception of a frig on the fritz our first night we had a great stay.  The compressor was going out in the frig.  Within 30 minutes of making a call we had a new one in our room and everything moving forward was perfect.    We were there the exact same time frame last year and it was much colder and more crowded this year.  Still so nice.  Love our no kids trips. They are much more relaxed and slow paced.  Not so fun coming home with head colds though but we can't complain.  At least we didn't start to feel sick until we were almost home.
> 
> Part of me wants to go back again same time next December but we have been putting off doing some things around the house and my adult side is saying make the repairs.  Not sure if I will listen or not.    time will tell.



During the cold front days, we found the Lodge building had great difficulty maintaining a decent temperature. Also, the thermostats in the CCV villa could only be turned up to 78.  We actually went down to the front desk and complained our room was too cold.  Within about 10 minutes we had a technician in the room messing with the heater -- it actually was not working properly -- it was putting out 72 even though the thermostat was set to the max of 78.  After about 15 minutes of fiddling he got it cranking out heat.  Unfortunately it was short-livd -- after about an hour we were back to it not working right again.  So we just added layers and semi-froze. :-(

SW


----------



## Granny

DVC Jen said:


> Why didn't I see this when we were there???  We were your next door neighbors in 3509!  It was great meeting you btw.



Great meeting you as well!

And now I think we can re-name that section of VWL as "Groupie Corner".  As near as I can tell, we had Groupies very close together per this picture from my balcony:

 


No wonder we were getting such awesome vibes during our trip!


----------



## Granny

Actually, now that I think of it, @DVC Jen must have been on our other side because we were the first villa coming down that hallway.  DVC Jen, I guess you were on the other side of our living room lock-off door!    Where I have the arrow for DVC Jen was a maintenance only room.  But we were still all together which is very cool!


----------



## Lakegirl

That really is neat!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Great meeting you as well!
> 
> And now I think we can re-name that section of VWL as "Groupie Corner".  As near as I can tell, we had Groupies very close together per this picture from my balcony:
> 
> View attachment 289312
> 
> 
> No wonder we were getting such awesome vibes during our trip!



So THAT's what things look like on that side of the building.......


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> So THAT's what things look like on that side of the building.......



Sorry Kathy.  I know you've had terrible luck at VWL with room requests.  I'm hoping that your next trip you get exactly what you'd like!  You should have some serious karma stored up there for you!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Sorry Kathy.  I know you've had terrible luck at VWL with room requests.  I'm hoping that your next trip you get exactly what you'd like!  You should have some serious karma stored up there for you!


Someday I'll get to do more than peer out the hallway window towards the pool and lake!   Someday.....


----------



## DVC Jen

Granny said:


> Great meeting you as well!
> 
> And now I think we can re-name that section of VWL as "Groupie Corner".  As near as I can tell, we had Groupies very close together per this picture from my balcony:
> 
> View attachment 289312
> 
> 
> No wonder we were getting such awesome vibes during our trip!




It was the first time we have ever been in that area.  Usually we are down the "long" hallway.  It was an amazing view.  Just bummed it was too chilly to enjoy the balcony much.


----------



## DVC Jen

Granny said:


> Actually, now that I think of it, @DVC Jen must have been on our other side because we were the first villa coming down that hallway.  DVC Jen, I guess you were on the other side of our living room lock-off door!    Where I have the arrow for DVC Jen was a maintenance only room.  But we were still all together which is very cool!




Yes we were in a studio lockoff.  Last time we were in one our neighbors were horribly loud.  I swear their kids much have been knocking on the walls it was so loud.  Thank you for being nice quiet neighbors.


----------



## Firepath

Thank you all for sharing the groupie meet photos. It sounds like everyone had a great time. We had planned to go to the first one at TOTWL but DH was in our room giving "birth" to a kidney stone! I think the rumor about BTMR and kidney stones is true. Glad everyone had fun!


----------



## jimmytammy

DVC Jen said:


> Why does 50 something degrees in Florida feel so much colder than 50 something degrees in Dallas? Humidity/dampness maybe? We were freezing every night.


We have experienced the gamut of temps in Dec, from very warm, to very cold, and sometimes in the same trip!  I can only compare to NC weather, but what I think is a combo of weather things in relation to home.  The couple of warm days we had at start of trip this time, we had some humidity.  That seemed to hang around after it turned cold, plus breezes off both coasts seem to make FL colder than home feeling anyway. Thats my best weather guess
Im sorry we missed you at the meet on Sun, sounds like we barely missed you and Corinne both


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Great meeting you as well!
> 
> And now I think we can re-name that section of VWL as "Groupie Corner".  As near as I can tell, we had Groupies very close together per this picture from my balcony:
> 
> View attachment 289312
> 
> 
> No wonder we were getting such awesome vibes during our trip!


That corner will never be the same again!!


----------



## horselover

So I know there has some been some talk about how the crowds were higher last week than anticipated.  They were certainly larger than I was expecting.  So I'm starting to think about next year's trip.  I'm planning early Dec. next year too.   I'm wondering if I should push the week back to the first week of Dec. or even the week after Thanksgiving.   Anyone have experience with crowd levels that week?  I think my preference would be early Dec. vs. last week of Nov.


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> So I know there has some been some talk about how the crowds were higher last week than anticipated.  They were certainly larger than I was expecting.  So I'm starting to think about next year's trip.  I'm planning early Dec. next year too.   I'm wondering if I should push the week back to the first week of Dec. or even the week after Thanksgiving.   Anyone have experience with crowd levels that week?  I think my preference would be early Dec. vs. last week of Nov.



I was thinking the same thing.  I think I've read that the week after Thanksgiving is still pretty light, and it seems the crowds build every week from there.  I wanted to move our 2018 trip to early December but we will be buying annual passes so we will want to get two December trips out of the passes.  So we really can't move up to early December for next year.  But 2019, we definitely will so we can use the pass.

One word of caution...I think they do the television recording of the Christmas parade at Magic Kingdom in the first week of December.  So you may want to take that into account in the planning if you want to avoid that day, which I understand is crazy at MK.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> So I know there has some been some talk about how the crowds were higher last week than anticipated.  They were certainly larger than I was expecting.  So I'm starting to think about next year's trip.  I'm planning early Dec. next year too.   I'm wondering if I should push the week back to the first week of Dec. or even the week after Thanksgiving.   Anyone have experience with crowd levels that week?  I think my preference would be early Dec. vs. last week of Nov.



I wasn't there that week so I would really know how it compared but the first week was also busy IMO.

In thinking about this what really made it seem more busy?  I think FP+ adding longer standby lines at attractions that didn't used to have them has made things feel busier.  I can't say that I've had a trip to WDW that has felt slow since that change.  And in that same time they've generally reduced park hours during the times we go and decreased evening Magic hours.  It would be interesting to see the actual attendance numbers and see if the increases are real or just feel that way due to shifts in the way things now operate.


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  I think I've read that the week after Thanksgiving is still pretty light, and it seems the crowds build every week from there.  I wanted to move our 2018 trip to early December but we will be buying annual passes so we will want to get two December trips out of the passes.  So we really can't move up to early December for next year.  But 2019, we definitely will so we can use the pass.
> 
> One word of caution...I think they do the television recording of the Christmas parade at Magic Kingdom in the first week of December.  So you may want to take that into account in the planning if you want to avoid that day, which I understand is crazy at MK.



And the member meeting first week of Dec. too.  That could add to the crowds.  The parade doesn't bother me so much as I tend to avoid the parks on Sat. for sure.    Not sure what to do.  I'm leaning towards the first week of Dec. only because I booked 10/27-11/3 for F&W next year.  Maybe I should have the trips in separate months.  I'm so spoiled!


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

horselover said:


> So I know there has some been some talk about how the crowds were higher last week than anticipated.  They were certainly larger than I was expecting.  So I'm starting to think about next year's trip.  I'm planning early Dec. next year too.   I'm wondering if I should push the week back to the first week of Dec. or even the week after Thanksgiving.   Anyone have experience with crowd levels that week?  I think my preference would be early Dec. vs. last week of Nov.



We were there the 4th-10th this year and crowds were manageable but not light by any means.  The weekend was definitely worse but I also think all the closures at Hollywood Studios were putting a strain on the other parks (just opinion, not based on any facts).


----------



## DenLo

I think Pandora opened the box and caused extra crowds in December.  Plus all the guests that had to reschedule vacations after the hurricane cancellations affected the December attendance.  Add in the usual December conventions of Pop Warner and Cheerleading and the Brazilian young people coming in droves it adds up.  I cannot even imagine what it will be like when Star Wars opens.


----------



## DenLo

DH and I talked about this a lot during our 2 week stay at BLT this December.  Why are the lines at CR's monorail so much longer than at the Poly and VGF?  It often took 2 or 3 monorails going by before you could get on in the afternoons and evenings at the Contemporary.  I find it hard to believe that the restaurants at CR attract more crowds than the other two resorts

Although there was a point that I was wishing they would not let guests at MK that were only going to the TTC onto the resort monorails.  I know that it is impractical, but couldn't they save a few cars for resort guests?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DenLo said:


> DH and I talked about this a lot during our 2 week stay at BLT this December.  Why are the lines at CR's monorail so much longer than at the Poly and VGF?  It often took 2 or 3 monorails going by before you could get on in the afternoons and evenings at the Contemporary.  I find it hard to believe that the restaurants at CR attract more crowds than the other two resorts
> 
> Although there was a point that I was wishing they would not let guests at MK that were only going to the TTC onto the resort monorails.  I know that it is impractical, but couldn't they save a few cars for resort guests?



People leaving the MK will take whichever monorail to the TTC that has the shortest line.  Plus it's the line the any resort guests have to take to get to CR/PVB/VGF.  We also caught the monorail at CR the first week after the fireworks and have experienced the same thing in the past.  It clears out a lot at TTC.  It would be nice to have a few reserved cars but then others would get mad at that and I'd guess Disney just wants to move people as quickly as they can.


----------



## Granny

DenLo said:


> I think Pandora opened the box ...



*Denise*...I see what you did there!


----------



## jimmytammy

1st week of Dec historically has been one of the "slower" times at WDW, if we can really call it that anymore.  Our experience over the years has been when we are there 2 weeks early Dec, 1st week is less crowded than 2nd week.  Our rule of thumb is this...go on Sun. right after Thanksgiving, thats a perfect time.  Then as the weekend approaches it starts to fill up again.  
Granny, you are correct about the parade recording taking place 1st week of Dec., but as of last year, that changed and they now record it before Thanksgiving.  So that helps with the crowds at MK.


----------



## bobbiwoz

We only felt crowded in MK on December 10.


----------



## skier_pete

So opinions from you regulars....staying at boulder ridge for the first in February in a studio. I care more about being close to bus stop or lobby than a specifc view, though don't really want a dumpster view. Any recommendations from room location requests? I perused the thread and a quick glance didn't find anything. Really looking forward to checking out this resort, have wanted to stay here for 20 years.


----------



## rkstocke5609

********** said:


> So opinions from you regulars....staying at boulder ridge for the first in February in a studio. I care more about being close to bus stop or lobby than a specifc view, though don't really want a dumpster view. Any recommendations from room location requests? I perused the thread and a quick glance didn't find anything. Really looking forward to checking out this resort, have wanted to stay here for 20 years.



I would request as close to lobby as possible as that will get you as close to the bus stop as possible as well.  I would not request either woods or pool view as that would cut your chances in half.  Hope you ha e a great trip!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Near elevators should work, but I usually get a studio all the way at end of hall, sigh.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Dear groupies,

I am sad that I have been MIA lately.  I am still back on Thanksgiving catching up — but before another day passes and I get busy I just want to say MERRY CHRISTMAS!  I want to thank all of you for how welcoming you are when I have time to participate.  Life is busy.  I am excited to return to the lodge this March 26 - April 2nd (Sleepy please add me to the vacation list),  I would like to participate in a Groupie meet if anyone is going to be around.  Anyways, blessings to everyone that participates here and their loved ones.


----------



## DenLo

Granny said:


> *Denise*...I see what you did there!



  I couldn't resist.


----------



## sleepydog25

rkstocke5609 said:


> Dear groupies,
> 
> I am sad that I have been MIA lately.  I am still back on Thanksgiving catching up — but before another day passes and I get busy I just want to say MERRY CHRISTMAS!  I want to thank all of you for how welcoming you are when I have time to participate.  Life is busy.  I am excited to return to the lodge this March 26 - April 2nd (Sleepy please add me to the vacation list),  I would like to participate in a Groupie meet if anyone is going to be around.  Anyways, blessings to everyone that participates here and their loved ones.


We're always glad to see Groupies catch up whenever they can. It's true that life gets in the way from time to time, but as many of us say on here, "once a Groupie, always a Groupie" and we love whenever you can find time to check in.  I'll add you to Page 1!



********** said:


> So opinions from you regulars....staying at boulder ridge for the first in February in a studio. I care more about being close to bus stop or lobby than a specifc view, though don't really want a dumpster view. Any recommendations from room location requests? I perused the thread and a quick glance didn't find anything. Really looking forward to checking out this resort, have wanted to stay here for 20 years.


Two suggestions have thus far been made, and since you're likely not familiar with VWL (it's what most of us Groupies call, ahem, Boulder Ridge), then you should know that the elevators sit right off the lobby in the VWL building, so requesting either is essentially requesting the same thing. That being said, the hallways at VWL aren't interminably long like those at say AKV or the lengthy, twisting, where the heck am I? hallways at BCV. Many don't realize that the Wilderness Lodge as a whole--to include VWL and the new Copper Creek villas--is a rather intimate and small resort. All bets are off for those who stay in a cabin who might have a lon-n-n-g-g hike staying in one of those.


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> Two suggestions have thus far been made, and since you're likely not familiar with VWL (it's what most of us Groupies call, ahem, Boulder Ridge), then you should know that the elevators sit right off the lobby in the VWL building, so requesting either is essentially requesting the same thing. That being said, the hallways at VWL aren't interminably long like those at say AKV or the lengthy, twisting, where the heck am I? hallways at BCV. Many don't realize that the Wilderness Lodge as a whole--to include VWL and the new Copper Creek villas--is a rather intimate and small resort. All bets are off for those who stay in a cabin who might have a lon-n-n-g-g hike staying in one of those.



Oh so true about the intimacy of VWL. I will admit that I cheated the long halls at Kidani this last trip by taking the elevator to the garage and driving to the bus stop  Seems everyone uses that trick though and the vehicles migrate from just below the units by the elevators to the lobby area on a daily basis.

@********** you should also be aware that there is one unit in VWL - Boulder Ridge that has no balcony. It is right off the lobby. In february it might not matter much to you since you'll be less likely to want to sit out there, but it should be noted. I *think* it is room 4533. Not sure if there is a special layout to the room that might override the want of a balcony. Anyone?


----------



## Granny

rkstocke5609 said:


> Dear groupies,
> 
> I am sad that I have been MIA lately.  I am still back on Thanksgiving catching up — but before another day passes and I get busy I just want to say MERRY CHRISTMAS!  I want to thank all of you for how welcoming you are when I have time to participate.  Life is busy.  I am excited to return to the lodge this March 26 - April 2nd (Sleepy please add me to the vacation list),  I would like to participate in a Groupie meet if anyone is going to be around.  Anyways, blessings to everyone that participates here and their loved ones.



*Ron*...always nice to see you around here!    You are already in the double-digit countdown area for your next trip, and I hope you enjoy it completely!  Have a great Christmas season.


----------



## Granny

So....I got the email from Mr. Potrock today with the various DVC member benefit information for next year.    The one item that will affect us is this one:


_*Your in-room experience has never been more important to us. That's why we will begin removing trash from your rooms at Disney Vacation Club resorts on a daily basis in addition to regular housekeeping visits. The daily service begins December 22, 2017, at five resort properties (Bay Lake Tower, Polynesian Villas & Bungalows, The Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian, Disney's Grand Californian and Aulani). The service extends to all other Disney Vacation Club resorts on January 7, 2018.*_
​I don't know about you guys, but this is actually not a welcome addition to Mrs. Granny and I.  We will probably have to just put our "Do Not Disturb" sign out more often since we rarely leave the villa before late morning and don't want mousekeeping knocking at the door every day.

While many will welcome this, we actually would prefer it to stay the same.

Especially if this is going to increase our dues for the additional personnel hours required to do this.  

Just my two cents.  I'm sure that most DVC members will welcome this, especially the new ones who haven't had it any other way.


----------



## skier_pete

Granny said:


> So....I got the email from Mr. Potrock today with the various DVC member benefit information for next year.    The one item that will affect us is this one:
> 
> 
> _*Your in-room experience has never been more important to us. That's why we will begin removing trash from your rooms at Disney Vacation Club resorts on a daily basis in addition to regular housekeeping visits. The daily service begins December 22, 2017, at five resort properties (Bay Lake Tower, Polynesian Villas & Bungalows, The Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian, Disney's Grand Californian and Aulani). The service extends to all other Disney Vacation Club resorts on January 7, 2018.*_
> ​I don't know about you guys, but this is actually not a welcome addition to Mrs. Granny and I.  We will probably have to just put our "Do Not Disturb" sign out more often since we rarely leave the villa before late morning and don't want mousekeeping knocking at the door every day.
> 
> While many will welcome this, we actually would prefer it to stay the same.
> 
> Especially if this is going to increase our dues for the additional personnel hours required to do this.
> 
> Just my two cents.  I'm sure that most DVC members will welcome this, especially the new ones who haven't had it any other way.



This is linked to the fact they are removing all the "Do Not Disturb" signs and replacing it with "Room Occupied" signs. This is because they are instituting a policy of daily inspection of every room in the wake of the Las Vegas terrorist attack. This isn't just Disney changing it's policy, it's hotels in major entertainment locations across the country. Anyways, apparently, Disney wants someone to enter each room every day for inspection because of the law-suits going against the resort hotel in Vegas that they did not do enough to prevent the attack. They are keeping it low-key and calling it "trash removal" for the DVC resorts. If you don't want them coming in your room, your only choice is to close the deadbolt and ignore the knock. They will however just come back later. (If you usually leave your room late, would suggest talk to Housekeeping and let them know so they come later in the day.) 

As I said in another thread - this is the choice we have made as a country - by not restricting the "right to bear arms", we will instead have other rights restricted instead - such as the right to privacy in a hotel room that is owned by a public entity. (And don't think this cost won't show up in our dues.) You can also bet that there is a change coming to the hotel/DVC guest policy that will give Disney the right to inspect your baggage as well.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi all....I agree that it was so awesome meeting up with some of you! I have been home since Dec 13 but playing catch-up with Christmas decorating, baking and shopping in between work. 

The weather was divine Nov 28 to Dec 2.  We did our 7 night cruise (we docked at Castaway Cay to cool, rainy weather with some thunder and lightening).  It cleared and warmed up by noon. The day progressively got BETTER to the point the best/warmest weather was around 4 pm when we had to head back to the ship.  THEN WE GET TO WDW. The weather was truly inspired by the movie FROZEN.  I could not feel my face walking around the parks......especially Sat & Sunday (Dec 9 and 10). 

We also encountered some bad crowds.  I had a feeling when I couldn't get Moonlight Madness for Dec 11 ON THE SAME DAY the tickets became available. We waited in LONG Fast Pass lines.......it was so odd.  We had breakfast at WCC on Dec 10 after the Groupie meet.  We waited 35 min for our table. Then waited 45 min for water (had not even had our order taken!!!), then waited another 30 min for food and it came out COLD.  We were in danger of missing our Fast Pass times at Hollywood Studios and asked to speak to the manager. She ended up comp'ing our meal and gave us a free Fast Pass because we were cutting it very close to our Toy Story FP time.  The manager said it was one of the busiest days she had seen.  She also stated she didn't know how it got this bad.  I mean. Probably worst service we ever had ever in WDW.  So strange because we had had breakfast here on Nov 29 and it was awesome----like night and day.  So I agree.....WDW was taken aback by the crowd level?? 

I live in FL and it's a gorgeous day.......upper 70's now.  That freak cold front was really terrible and impacted our enjoyment of our vacation.  We ran to Walmart to buy scarves, hats, mittens. We had jackets but that was it. Didn't expect the cold to that level. 

Merry Christmas


----------



## MiaSRN62

Granny....loved your visual on the closeness of the Groupies rooms at the Lodge! Very cool! 

I am not thrilled with the removal of the DO NOT DISTURB signs.  Sometimes we nap in the middle of the day. Do we have to call Housekeeping with our every move. Not happy.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Granny said:


> So....I got the email from Mr. Potrock today with the various DVC member benefit information for next year.    The one item that will affect us is this one:
> 
> 
> _*Your in-room experience has never been more important to us. That's why we will begin removing trash from your rooms at Disney Vacation Club resorts on a daily basis in addition to regular housekeeping visits. The daily service begins December 22, 2017, at five resort properties (Bay Lake Tower, Polynesian Villas & Bungalows, The Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian, Disney's Grand Californian and Aulani). The service extends to all other Disney Vacation Club resorts on January 7, 2018.*_
> ​I don't know about you guys, but this is actually not a welcome addition to Mrs. Granny and I.  We will probably have to just put our "Do Not Disturb" sign out more often since we rarely leave the villa before late morning and don't want mousekeeping knocking at the door every day.
> 
> While many will welcome this, we actually would prefer it to stay the same.
> 
> Especially if this is going to increase our dues for the additional personnel hours required to do this.
> 
> Just my two cents.  I'm sure that most DVC members will welcome this, especially the new ones who haven't had it any other way.



We are with you Granny!!! But looks like we'll have no choice according to news sources:
_"guests will be “disturbed” at some point, as it will now be required that a Disney employee enter their hotel room at least once a day to ensure guest safety. If you choose to forgo housekeeping on a given day, the Disney nomenclature states that “the hotel and its staff reserve the right to enter your room for any purposes including, but not limited to, performing maintenance and repairs or checking on the safety and security of guests and property.” Disney states that cast members will give reasonable notice prior to entering by knocking and announcing that they will enter."_
So now I feel like I'll have to call Housekeeping if I am taking a shower and nobody else is in the room to hear the knock??? Call if we want to lie down for a midday nap because apparently they'll be coming in regardless of signs on the door. Rob and I are not happy.


----------



## twinklebug

MiaSRN62 said:


> I am not thrilled with the removal of the DO NOT DISTURB signs.  Sometimes we nap in the middle of the day. Do we have to call Housekeeping with our every move. Not happy.



This is my concern also. I travel with young adults who come and go, if they tell me I need to dead bolt the door when it is occupied so as not to be surprised by a housekeeper in my room the answer will be a resounding "NO" from me. Why should family members need to wait in the hallway for others in the room to get out of the shower, wake from a nap, or simply remove their headphones to listen for the door?

Also, I have been known to work from my hotel room and cannot pack up my machine every time I want to leave the room. I need to know they will not be entering my room unless I have it ready for them.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> So....I got the email from Mr. Potrock today with the various DVC member benefit information for next year.    The one item that will affect us is this one:
> 
> 
> _*Your in-room experience has never been more important to us. That's why we will begin removing trash from your rooms at Disney Vacation Club resorts on a daily basis in addition to regular housekeeping visits. The daily service begins December 22, 2017, at five resort properties (Bay Lake Tower, Polynesian Villas & Bungalows, The Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian, Disney's Grand Californian and Aulani). The service extends to all other Disney Vacation Club resorts on January 7, 2018.*_
> ​I don't know about you guys, but this is actually not a welcome addition to Mrs. Granny and I.  We will probably have to just put our "Do Not Disturb" sign out more often since we rarely leave the villa before late morning and don't want mousekeeping knocking at the door every day.
> 
> While many will welcome this, we actually would prefer it to stay the same.
> 
> Especially if this is going to increase our dues for the additional personnel hours required to do this.
> 
> Just my two cents.  I'm sure that most DVC members will welcome this, especially the new ones who haven't had it any other way.



What I don't like with this is the change from a Do Not Disturb sign to an Occupied sign.  I feel that one prohibits a CM from knocking but the other more or less gives them the ok - just a warning that someone is inside.  Other info I read is that every room will be inspected/entered daily.  So that means there will have to be some sort of a log and I'm doubtful how often housekeeping will keep checking back on the room if the occupied sign is up or when they'll decided they can just go ahead and knock and come on in.


----------



## Granny

I believe that @**********  is correct...this smells a lot like a legal action, and I think Disney would have been smarter to say that they are complying with new legal guidelines rather than trying to spin it as a "member benefit", especially when members are the ones paying for it.  

It's a shame, but I guess I'll just chalk it up to another "sign of the times".


----------



## bobbiwoz

Granny said:


> I believe that @**********  is correct...this smells a lot like a legal action, and I think Disney would have been smarter to say that they are complying with new legal guidelines rather than trying to spin it as a "member benefit", especially when members are the ones paying for it.
> 
> It's a shame, but I guess I'll just chalk it up to another "sign of the times".



Sadly, agree.


----------



## skier_pete

Granny said:


> I believe that @**********  is correct...this smells a lot like a legal action, and I think Disney would have been smarter to say that they are complying with new legal guidelines rather than trying to spin it as a "member benefit", especially when members are the ones paying for it.
> 
> It's a shame, but I guess I'll just chalk it up to another "sign of the times".



99% of members won't pay close enough attention to know it's just an excuse to check your room every day. If they are just doing trash service, they are literally looking at 2 minutes a room. Can probably do most resorts (expect big ones like SSR) with 1 extra staff member per day, so cost would be what $30,000 a year across the entire $20 to 40 million dollars that most resorts pay in dues. I don't think that the dues are going to be affected noticeably by this.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> I believe that @**********  is correct...this smells a lot like a legal action, and I think Disney would have been smarter to say that they are complying with new legal guidelines rather than trying to spin it as a "member benefit", especially when members are the ones paying for it.
> 
> It's a shame, but I guess I'll just chalk it up to another "sign of the times".



That's absolutely why.

And still not a good thing IMO.

I was just reading a thread where someone learned about the change to their door hangar when the maid walked in as he was walking around no fully clothed.  I guess eventually housekeeping may begin skipping it if they run into too many "interesting" situations.


----------



## mrsap

Sorry


----------



## Granny

mrsap said:


> Sorry



Aw, you know you're always welcome on this thread.  Feel free to drop by anytime!


----------



## mrsap

Granny said:


> Aw, you know you're always welcome on this thread.  Feel free to drop by anytime!



Thank you, Granny!!!! I had a question but posted on the wrong board!! Didn’t realize it until after I posted it! Have a great Holiday!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Chiming in on the housekeeping policy.  I saw the post on the DIS news yesterday about the "privacy please" signs and how it would change in the near future.  Tammy and I noticed during our stay at Sports that the PP sign was missing and thought nothing of it as our stays at VWL and Coronado, we had them.  
Like Granny, I feel DVC should just be honest, we all have on our big boy/girl pants here, call it what it is, we can take it!  I can choose to put the deadbolt on the door for privacy reasons if I choose, and we always do after a incidence at VWL a few yrs back.  A manager didn't know one morning but stepped right in, as I was parading around in my undies.  She was embarrassed, I was, and it was all for a so called check on what was supposedly in her opinion what she thought was an empty room.  
I understand the need to check now for law reasons, but it don't make me happy.  Like Granny, we like having our privacy and down time.  We don't need trash removal everyday.  But it is what it is.


----------



## ArielSRL

MiaSRN62 said:


> Granny....loved your visual on the closeness of the Groupies rooms at the Lodge! Very cool!
> 
> I am not thrilled with the removal of the DO NOT DISTURB signs.  Sometimes we nap in the middle of the day. Do we have to call Housekeeping with our every move. Not happy.


This is our predicament as well.


----------



## Starwind

jimmytammy said:


> Chiming in on the housekeeping policy.  ...  Like Granny, we like having our privacy and down time.  We don't need trash removal everyday.  But it is what it is.



We also do not like this new policy.  For medical reasons, at Disney we get a VIP Clean of our room before we arrive [BTW - housekeeping at Copper Creek did a GREAT job for our recent stay], do some additional cleaning ourselves once we get in the room, and decline housekeeping for the duration of our stay [and hang the "do not disturb" sign for the duration].  Once the room is clean, we don't want other people in it.  As part of the VIP Clean we also ask for a set of extra towels [they are washed without chemicals, so are not the ordinary towels anyway], and are happy to reuse towels for our stay.  Trash we can take to the trash room if it is too much, stinky, or likely to attract critters.

Most of our WDW visits now are "enjoy the resort" visits, with little park time - this last trip the only parks we did were Typhoon Lagoon and a MVMCP -in part because the main part of our trips is a DCL cruise; the resort stays are the bookends of a few days each.   WL of course is one of our favourite places to do such a resort stay -- the theming alone, but also so many places to just sit and relax, including plenty that are nice little nooks -- the WL hotel, CCV, and BRV all have their share of them and this past trip we quite enjoyed discovering new ones ! 

SW


----------



## Granny

Not to add fuel to the smoldering fire, but they've already implemented this at the monorail resorts.  Here's what guests now have as an option to hang on their door:

 

You can see by the words on the bottom that Disney will be visiting each room even if the Room Occupied sign is hanging out.

I think it's interesting that the graphic makes it seem like people are not in the room ("Off to Neverland") but the sign is supposed to indicate that people are in the room.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MiaSRN62 said:


> Granny....loved your visual on the closeness of the Groupies rooms at the Lodge! Very cool!
> 
> I am not thrilled with the removal of the DO NOT DISTURB signs.  Sometimes we nap in the middle of the day. Do we have to call Housekeeping with our every move. Not happy.



Another common scenario for us is one will jump in the shower and the other may go out and get coffee or just a quick walk around or something.  In that case the safety latch can't be used because the other person wants to come and go and if someone is in the shower they are not going to hear a door knock and entry.  Or we've had it where you hear it but don't even get a chance to respond before they are in.  At least the policy of generally staying out of the room if the do not disturb sign was up gave some more privacy than this where they are flat out telling you they'll come in even if the sign is up.  



Granny said:


> Not to add fuel to the smoldering fire, but they've already implemented this at the monorail resorts.  Here's what guests now have as an option to hang on their door:
> 
> View attachment 290061
> 
> You can see by the words on the bottom that Disney will be visiting each room even if the Room Occupied sign is hanging out.
> 
> I think it's interesting that the graphic makes it seem like people are not in the room ("Off to Neverland") but the sign is supposed to indicate that people are in the room.



Just looking at the tag before reading what you wrote I was thinking the same thing.  Off to Neverland to me means heading out to some park fun!  I guess they were thinking Off to Sleep but it wasn't my first thought.  When you have a Peter Pan Ride it isn't so clear what that statement means.


----------



## twinklebug

I think they put a lot of thought into the sign design and wording. It's nice, but think I will bring a sticky notepad with me to add a note such as "Sleeping - Please return at XX", to the tag when I am in the room. Yes, they may still ignore it, just as the bellhops choose to do at 2am to alert us that they found our lost luggage, but it could help.


----------



## disneynutz

Granny said:


> Not to add fuel to the smoldering fire, but they've already implemented this at the monorail resorts.  Here's what guests now have as an option to hang on their door:
> 
> View attachment 290061
> 
> You can see by the words on the bottom that Disney will be visiting each room even if the Room Occupied sign is hanging out.
> 
> I think it's interesting that the graphic makes it seem like people are not in the room ("Off to Neverland") but the sign is supposed to indicate that people are in the room.



So the resort staff will knock but others will not.

 Bill


----------



## kungaloosh22

twinklebug said:


> I think they put a lot of thought into the sign design and wording, it's nice, but think I will bring sticky notes with me to add a note such as "sleeping - please return at XX", to the tag when I am in the room. Yes, they can still ignore it, just as the bellhops choose to do at 2am to alert us that they found our lost luggage, but it may help.



This is what I'm thinking about doing as well. It's at least worth a try!


----------



## Granny

*A little bit early, but this Moosie and I wanted to make sure that we express our Christmas wishes to all our Groupie friends:
*




*You all are the best!  Have a blessed Christmas!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*
Merry Christmas to All!!!

 *​


----------



## horselover

Merry Christmas groupie friends!   I hope you have a wonderful day with family and friends.


----------



## ArielSRL

Merry Christmas!


----------



## ErinC

Merry Christmas Groupies! Finally caught up on the posts since Thanksgiving ( I know, I'm pathetic). Been very busy as are many of you this time of year. We successfully made it through DD21's college graduation last weekend, and got her moved home from Arkansas. We will move her to St. Augustine in a couple of weeks for grad school. On that note I have a question. I'm about to purchase these DVC annual passes before the deal expires. I plan to buy DD21 one as well, since she'll be so close and can use it often. Will we have to be with her to activate the pass? We don't plan to activate ours until April over spring break. She could obviously go much sooner since she'll be much closer, but I'm thinking that one of us will have to be with her to activate it. Am I thinking correctly? Could we get her a blue DVC card?  Do we have to add her to our account to do that?

I'm not sure what to think about the new "trash" policy. I read it to DH the other day in the car. He didn't seemed bothered by it at all (which kind of surprised me). I don't like the thought of someone being in my room everyday, but I understand the reasoning behind it. I'm with others though, why can't Disney just lay it on the line and be honest about the reasoning? Maybe they are afraid it will burst people's fairy tale bubble of The World.

Thanks to those who shared all the pics of the groupie meets. Love seeing all the wonderful pics. I would have loved to attend if we were down that way.  I'm going to go watch the Disney Holiday shows I've recorded. We had brunch with family this morning, but everyone has left now. Probably because it seems that DH may have the flu! I was going to take him to urgent care, but it doesn't seem that any are open in our area today. Not sure if going to the emergency room would be frowned on for the possibility of the flu? We are supposed to leave town on Wednesday for my sister's birthday and a wedding in North Alabama. I need for him to be well. Not sure what to do??


 
Thought I would share a pic of us at graduation last week. Can't believe life is moving so fast!


----------



## twinklebug

ErinC said:


> Merry Christmas Groupies! Finally caught up on the posts since Thanksgiving ( I know, I'm pathetic). Been very busy as are many of you this time of year. We successfully made it through DD21's college graduation last weekend, and got her moved home from Arkansas. We will move her to St. Augustine in a couple of weeks for grad school. On that note I have a question. I'm about to purchase these DVC annual passes before the deal expires. I plan to buy DD21 one as well, since she'll be so close and can use it often. Will we have to be with her to activate the pass? We don't plan to activate ours until April over spring break. She could obviously go much sooner since she'll be much closer, but I'm thinking that one of us will have to be with her to activate it. Am I thinking correctly? Could we get her a blue DVC card?  Do we have to add her to our account to do that?
> 
> I'm not sure what to think about the new "trash" policy. I read it to DH the other day in the car. He didn't seemed bothered by it at all (which kind of surprised me). I don't like the thought of someone being in my room everyday, but I understand the reasoning behind it. I'm with others though, why can't Disney just lay it on the line and be honest about the reasoning? Maybe they are afraid it will burst people's fairy tale bubble of The World.
> 
> Thanks to those who shared all the pics of the groupie meets. Love seeing all the wonderful pics. I would have loved to attend if we were down that way.  I'm going to go watch the Disney Holiday shows I've recorded. We had brunch with family this morning, but everyone has left now. Probably because it seems that DH may have the flu! I was going to take him to urgent care, but it doesn't seem that any are open in our area today. Not sure if going to the emergency room would be frowned on for the possibility of the flu? We are supposed to leave town on Wednesday for my sister's birthday and a wedding in North Alabama. I need for him to be well. Not sure what to do??
> 
> 
> View attachment 290230
> Thought I would share a pic of us at graduation last week. Can't believe life is moving so fast!


Congratulations to your Daughter! Getting that first degree in hand is truly a moment to be proud of for everyone.

Emergency rooms do not turn away anyone, they see everything and something as simple as the flu can be a welcome change from the other unknowns. Do what you feel most comfortable with. It does sound as though he might be missing a wedding if he's sick though. I'm sure your sister and the wedding folk would understand and appreciate the thought to their safety should you choose not to attend. :/ Hope he feels better soon. (hugs)


----------



## twokats

*Merry Christmas and a very Happy New Year!!!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ErinC said:


> Merry Christmas Groupies! Finally caught up on the posts since Thanksgiving ( I know, I'm pathetic). Been very busy as are many of you this time of year. We successfully made it through DD21's college graduation last weekend, and got her moved home from Arkansas. We will move her to St. Augustine in a couple of weeks for grad school. On that note I have a question. I'm about to purchase these DVC annual passes before the deal expires. I plan to buy DD21 one as well, since she'll be so close and can use it often. Will we have to be with her to activate the pass? We don't plan to activate ours until April over spring break. She could obviously go much sooner since she'll be much closer, but I'm thinking that one of us will have to be with her to activate it. Am I thinking correctly? Could we get her a blue DVC card?  Do we have to add her to our account to do that?
> 
> I'm not sure what to think about the new "trash" policy. I read it to DH the other day in the car. He didn't seemed bothered by it at all (which kind of surprised me). I don't like the thought of someone being in my room everyday, but I understand the reasoning behind it. I'm with others though, why can't Disney just lay it on the line and be honest about the reasoning? Maybe they are afraid it will burst people's fairy tale bubble of The World.
> 
> Thanks to those who shared all the pics of the groupie meets. Love seeing all the wonderful pics. I would have loved to attend if we were down that way.  I'm going to go watch the Disney Holiday shows I've recorded. We had brunch with family this morning, but everyone has left now. Probably because it seems that DH may have the flu! I was going to take him to urgent care, but it doesn't seem that any are open in our area today. Not sure if going to the emergency room would be frowned on for the possibility of the flu? We are supposed to leave town on Wednesday for my sister's birthday and a wedding in North Alabama. I need for him to be well. Not sure what to do??
> 
> 
> View attachment 290230
> Thought I would share a pic of us at graduation last week. Can't believe life is moving so fast!



More than once I've read of children who have been able to activate the DVC AP by having a copy of your Member card and their own ID.  Your daughter cannot get a member ID unless she were on your deed but it seems like that isn't necessary.  Good luck with that and hope that your DH feels better quickly!


----------



## jimmytammy

So sorry I am late to the party(again), had a house full of folks from early AM till late PM yesterday, so Tammy would have done me in had I taken time away from what we needed to be doing.  But I just wanted to say 
Merry Christmas!! 
I hope everyone had a great day.  We get so caught up in the activities of the day, that other important things(like you folks)get put behind.  So, I wanted to take the time since its a bit settled here now to just say how important you folks are to me and my sanity.  Thanks for letting me hang around!!


----------



## vwl mom

ErinC said:


> Merry Christmas Groupies! Finally caught up on the posts since Thanksgiving ( I know, I'm pathetic). Been very busy as are many of you this time of year. We successfully made it through DD21's college graduation last weekend, and got her moved home from Arkansas. We will move her to St. Augustine in a couple of weeks for grad school. On that note I have a question. I'm about to purchase these DVC annual passes before the deal expires. I plan to buy DD21 one as well, since she'll be so close and can use it often. Will we have to be with her to activate the pass? We don't plan to activate ours until April over spring break. She could obviously go much sooner since she'll be much closer, but I'm thinking that one of us will have to be with her to activate it. Am I thinking correctly? Could we get her a blue DVC card?  Do we have to add her to our account to do that?


I did this with my son last August. Member services needs to document the record with the necessary information and then will give you a "magic" file number (I think that's what they called it). She needs to take the file number, her voucher number, a copy of your DVC card, and her photo ID when she picks up her AP.


----------



## bobbiwoz

DVC Christmas tree sharing ornament from VWL.


----------



## Cinderbrella1

Merry Christmas, Groupies!!  Your posts have me so excited about returning to VWL!! The pictures at the lodge look beautiful and festive.  Looking forward to escaping our Lake Effect Snow next week!!  Right now we're getting dumped on!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Cinderbrella1 said:


> Merry Christmas, Groupies!!  Your posts have me so excited about returning to VWL!! The pictures at the lodge look beautiful and festive.  Looking forward to escaping our Lake Effect Snow next week!!  Right now we're getting dumped on!!


The pictures and reports have been fun to see and read, haven't they? We don't get lake effect snow here in southwest Virginia, but it's far too cold for my tastes. We keep dreaming about moving farther south. . .just as soon as we win the lottery!    Hope all the Groupies have had a great holiday season so far, and it's not too early to say, HAPPY 2018!


----------



## bobbiwoz

We did move to SOUTH Jersey, but it is still cold!


----------



## ErinC

KAT4DISNEY said:


> More than once I've read of children who have been able to activate the DVC AP by having a copy of your Member card and their own ID.  Your daughter cannot get a member ID unless she were on your deed but it seems like that isn't necessary.  Good luck with that and hope that your DH feels better quickly!





vwl mom said:


> I did this with my son last August. Member services needs to document the record with the necessary information and then will give you a "magic" file number (I think that's what they called it). She needs to take the file number, her voucher number, a copy of your DVC card, and her photo ID when she picks up her AP.



Thank you! This is better news than I thought it would be! DD has a former roomie that will be in grad school at UCF, so she'll have someone to hang out with when she wants to head to the parks on the weekends ( when she's not drowning in her studies and homework of course)! Never went to the doc with DH yesterday. He went to work this morning and said he felt better. Fingers crossed he really does and it's not the flu.


----------



## DenLo

Happy Holidays everyone, sorry I missed saying Merry Christmas yesterday.  I hope you and yours have a wonderful and magical New Year too.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> The pictures and reports have been fun to see and read, haven't they? We don't get lake effect snow here in southwest Virginia, but it's far too cold for my tastes. We keep dreaming about moving farther south. . .just as soon as we win the lottery!    Hope all the Groupies have had a great holiday season so far, and it's not too early to say, HAPPY 2018!



Reno treated us well for Christmas this year and I even spent a little time out on the deck.  50's this entire week and pretty white snow up on the mountains to look at.  
Far better than the the time I spent in MN last week although this week is even worse - it never made it above zero degrees yesterday in the area I go back to there.  My departure on Saturday was perfect timing.


----------



## sleepydog25

Perhaps it's old news, but this is something I hadn't heard, but for which I'm eternally grateful. . .
https://www.inquisitr.com/4702429/l...raction-reportedly-closing-forever-next-week/


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> Perhaps it's old news, but this is something I hadn't heard, but for which I'm eternally grateful. . .
> https://www.inquisitr.com/4702429/l...raction-reportedly-closing-forever-next-week/


Yup. Stitch fan here (obviously) and even I had no desire to go back in to that show after seeing it once. The show was so bad Disney seems to have turned many people against the little alien. 

That location has a history of having bad shows, I hope the next whatever-it-becomes can break the curse. If I could whisper one thought into the ear of an imagineer it would be to get rid of the circular seating design.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Perhaps it's old news, but this is something I hadn't heard, but for which I'm eternally grateful. . .
> https://www.inquisitr.com/4702429/l...raction-reportedly-closing-forever-next-week/



As a child I liked both Flight to the Moon and Mission to Mars although they would be terribly hokey today.  Then Alien Encounter - whew!  Did that attraction a few times and it always made me tense up waiting for the alien breath.    I was hopefully when Stitch opened.  Did it once.  Years and years and years ago.  I figured I was leaving space for some unsuspecting new visitor.


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Perhaps it's old news, but this is something I hadn't heard, but for which I'm eternally grateful. . .
> https://www.inquisitr.com/4702429/l...raction-reportedly-closing-forever-next-week/



Not sad to see it go, though another Stitch attraction elsewhere wouldn't disappoint me.  I like the little fellow, just don't like the current attraction he is in.


----------



## ErinC

Annual passes are bought. Can’t wait to start using them. Just FYI if you are buying Disney gift cards for passes or dues, Sams Club has $500 cards for $479.88. If you want to double dip, put the Disney cards on your discover card and get 5% cash back for Sams club purchases. Saved a few bucks on the passes. Just thought I’d share even though i know this isn’t the budget board.

   I honestly cannot remember if I have ever ridden the stitch attraction. Years ago when it opened, We had to baby swap for the attraction. DH rode first with the girls and decided that it was so stupid that I didn’t need to ride it. I’m not sure I ever did. Hopefully they will replace it with something good!


----------



## Granny

ErinC said:


> Annual passes are bought. Can’t wait to start using them. Just FYI if you are buying Disney gift cards for passes or dues, Sams Club has $500 cards for $479.88. If you want to double dip, put the Disney cards on your discover card and get 5% cash back for Sams club purchases. Saved a few bucks on the passes. Just thought I’d share even though i know this isn’t the budget board.




Thanks for the tip.  A savings tip is always appreciated among friends.  Another option is to buy the $500 worth of cards at Target using the Red Card for $475 (5% off).  We did this for our last trip, and even though it's not huge savings we always enjoy saving whenever possible.

Other people have done the same and used the Disney gift cards to pay their annual DVC dues.  If you do this, you pretty much wipe out 5% of the total dues which would nicely offset most of the 6% increase we see in dues for 2018.


----------



## jimmytammy

ErinC said:


> Just FYI if you are buying Disney gift cards for passes or dues, Sams Club has $500 cards for $479.88. If you want to double dip, put the Disney cards on your discover card and get 5% cash back for Sams club purchases.


We buy the cards from BJs at basically same price.  We use the Disney visa and get 1% back.  We tend to use them at the resorts to pay back our room charges before it hits our card.

I have a question for everyone, seems like some time back, I remember seeing a post about DVC and how the resorts historically are filled.  Can anyone lead me to that?


----------



## Granny

Sorry Jimmy, I don’t recall a post regarding resort occupancy rates. Would like to see the info though.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> We buy the cards from BJs at basically same price.  We use the Disney visa and get 1% back.  We tend to use them at the resorts to pay back our room charges before it hits our card.
> 
> I have a question for everyone, seems like some time back, I remember seeing a post about DVC and how the resorts historically are filled.  Can anyone lead me to that?



Do you mean this Jimmy?  It was done a couple of years ago and updates are in progress I believe. 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/p...tudios-some-1-bedrooms-prepared-2015.3419112/


----------



## ArielSRL

jimmytammy said:


> We buy the cards from BJs at basically same price.  We use the Disney visa and get 1% back.  We tend to use them at the resorts to pay back our room charges before it hits our card.
> 
> I have a question for everyone, seems like some time back, I remember seeing a post about DVC and how the resorts historically are filled.  Can anyone lead me to that?


This is exactly what I did last year and will do again this year.

Though the 5% discover at Sam’s sounds good. I have a Discover but no Sam’s membership currently. Thinking about it though.

Since we just bought, this will be our first year paying dues. Did the set up to pay it monthly.


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Do you mean this Jimmy?  It was done a couple of years ago and updates are in progress I believe.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/p...tudios-some-1-bedrooms-prepared-2015.3419112/


Thats it Kathy!!  Thank you  Thanks also to our fellow groupie skier-pete for compiling this list, nice job Pete!!

Because my MIL got sick and we had to cancel our Oct trip, we were able to put pts. back in the system, therefore, we had to readjust our trips, and a hope to go too Aulani-Disneyland combo trip now has to take the back burner...AGAIN!!

So we are in the mode of re-adjusting trips, so now, we will renew APs for 2018 with a trip planned for Mar. and Oct.(and always the hope of slipping one or two under the rug in the mean time)

Then in 2019, hopefully Feb, we will plan a Aulani-Disneyland trip.  Looking at Aulani, looks like not much issue getting a 1 bed during this time, VGC, different story, so we may need to look at renting pts at 11 mos if available. Told Tammy that according to the chart, Mar may make for a better chance for VGC. 

My reasoning for Feb, I really want to see the big waves at the Bonzai Pipeline.  In Sept when we were there, 2 surfers and waves no bigger than here in NC/SC beaches.  Shouldn't dictate my reason, but I have heard my folks talk about those waves as they always went Jan.-Feb. and I think it would be cool to see, plus its cold as blazes here during those months, so no opposition from me to be in the warmth


And too add to my present confusion of this all, question, anyone ever stayed at Paradise Pier Hotel in Disneyland?  Looks like its available presently for 2018 dates that we would be going same time in 2019.  It would be roughly $600 less than renting pts. from Davids rentals for VGC.  Obviously, my preference would be VGC in a 1 bed, but having to weigh out all the logistics up front.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Thats it Kathy!!  Thank you  Thanks also to our fellow groupie skier-pete for compiling this list, nice job Pete!!
> 
> Because my MIL got sick and we had to cancel our Oct trip, we were able to put pts. back in the system, therefore, we had to readjust our trips, and a hope to go too Aulani-Disneyland combo trip now has to take the back burner...AGAIN!!
> 
> So we are in the mode of re-adjusting trips, so now, we will renew APs for 2018 with a trip planned for Mar. and Oct.(and always the hope of slipping one or two under the rug in the mean time)
> 
> Then in 2019, hopefully Feb, we will plan a Aulani-Disneyland trip.  Looking at Aulani, looks like not much issue getting a 1 bed during this time, VGC, different story, so we may need to look at renting pts at 11 mos if available. Told Tammy that according to the chart, Mar may make for a better chance for VGC.
> 
> My reasoning for Feb, I really want to see the big waves at the Bonzai Pipeline.  In Sept when we were there, 2 surfers and waves no bigger than here in NC/SC beaches.  Shouldn't dictate my reason, but I have heard my folks talk about those waves as they always went Jan.-Feb. and I think it would be cool to see, plus its cold as blazes here during those months, so no opposition from me to be in the warmth
> 
> 
> And too add to my present confusion of this all, question, anyone ever stayed at Paradise Pier Hotel in Disneyland?  Looks like its available presently for 2018 dates that we would be going same time in 2019.  It would be roughly $600 less than renting pts. from Davids rentals for VGC.  Obviously, my preference would be VGC in a 1 bed, but having to weigh out all the logistics up front.


I will tell you that getting all your days at VGC is going to be tough. We somehow snagged four of our five days, but the wait list is for the night right in between our first two nights and last two nights. We weren't aware of just how much walking a reservation goes on there. We were fine up until a week to go, and then boom! By the time we realized what was going on, we were stuck outside looking in. Everything was gone.  After that, you could tell people were walking reservations. We lucked into a 1BR for two nights and then a GV for the last two evenings. We've been on a wait list since for the in between day with no luck. We had booked PP for that entire week, then switched to the DL Hotel for the week after deciding the bathrooms looked like a better set up for two women. So, we do have a place to stay, just hoping somehow the wait list comes through. The DL Hotel is a bit more than PP--and you can get a park view at PP which was appealing--but Chris was swayed by the fact the DL Hotel is so iconic and has better bathrooms. We go in June, so I'll let you know what it's like then.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Then in 2019, hopefully Feb, we will plan a Aulani-Disneyland trip. Looking at Aulani, looks like not much issue getting a 1 bed during this time, VGC, different story, so we may need to look at renting pts at 11 mos if available. Told Tammy that according to the chart, Mar may make for a better chance for VGC.




Jimmy, we are doing the Aulani/Disneyland Resort trip in April (countdown calendar says 102 days!).   That's a different time of year than you're planning, but we had no issue getting a 1BR at Aulani at that time.  VGC was impossible at 7 month window for a studio at that time, but there were studios available at the 11 month time all the way up to a week before the 7 month mark.  So we booked a 1BR there.  

In looking at options, we considered off-site if we couldn't get VGC.   There are a lot of options within easy walking distance to Disneyland Resort.   Good luck!


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks Sleepy and Granny for the input and thoughts.  I think we have some ideas in motion if plan A doesn't work out and they coincide with your thoughts as well.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Thats it Kathy!!  Thank you  Thanks also to our fellow groupie skier-pete for compiling this list, nice job Pete!!
> 
> Because my MIL got sick and we had to cancel our Oct trip, we were able to put pts. back in the system, therefore, we had to readjust our trips, and a hope to go too Aulani-Disneyland combo trip now has to take the back burner...AGAIN!!
> 
> So we are in the mode of re-adjusting trips, so now, we will renew APs for 2018 with a trip planned for Mar. and Oct.(and always the hope of slipping one or two under the rug in the mean time)
> 
> Then in 2019, hopefully Feb, we will plan a Aulani-Disneyland trip.  Looking at Aulani, looks like not much issue getting a 1 bed during this time, VGC, different story, so we may need to look at renting pts at 11 mos if available. Told Tammy that according to the chart, Mar may make for a better chance for VGC.
> 
> My reasoning for Feb, I really want to see the big waves at the Bonzai Pipeline.  In Sept when we were there, 2 surfers and waves no bigger than here in NC/SC beaches.  Shouldn't dictate my reason, but I have heard my folks talk about those waves as they always went Jan.-Feb. and I think it would be cool to see, plus its cold as blazes here during those months, so no opposition from me to be in the warmth
> 
> 
> And too add to my present confusion of this all, question, anyone ever stayed at Paradise Pier Hotel in Disneyland?  Looks like its available presently for 2018 dates that we would be going same time in 2019.  It would be roughly $600 less than renting pts. from Davids rentals for VGC.  Obviously, my preference would be VGC in a 1 bed, but having to weigh out all the logistics up front.



We caught the beginning of the Pipe Masters during early Dec 2012.  Here is what the waves were like then:











It was fun to see and the waves only get bigger in the next couple of months!

I have stayed a couple of nights at PPH several years ago and have also stayed at DLH.  PPH rooms are the largest and they have a fun theme.  I'd probably equate it closer to a moderate hotel at WDW in theme, furniture and fixtures.  No balconies either there or at the DLH if that's important.  It's a good location and a solid choice to be onsite.  It doesn't really have any grounds around it - for example the pool is on a lower rooftop.  The DLH is the icon and has the more "magical" theme and is a little more upscale in furniture and fixtures.  If it's an option that is where I would stay between the two but PPH is just fine too.


----------



## jimmytammy

See, those are the kind of waves I want too see!!

BTW, I saw this article this AM about the Mayor of Main St.  Sadly, another great CM lost.  He took my DD by the hand on our 2nd trip on her 8th Bday and paraded her down Main St towards City Hall to get her a Bday button, all the while hollering out "its Kristian's Bday, she is 8 today" and the throng of folks entering the park in the early am at rope drop were replying with Happy Birthday!  A magical moment thats embedded in our hearts and minds to this day from Dec 2000.  What a great guy!



DECEMBER 26, 2017 POSTED BY SETH KUBERSKY4 COMMENTS

*Christopher George Weaver, the ‘Mayor of Main Street USA,’ passes away*
Stumble
Tweet
Share1K
SHARES1K



_Christopher George Weaver, beloved by Magic Kingdom guests as the ‘Mayor of Main Street USA,’ passed away on Christmas Eve._
Walt Disney World’s Magic Kingdom has lost one of its favorite magic-makers, as Christopher George Weaver, known to millions of guests as “the Mayor of Main Street USA,” passed away on Christmas Eve at age 84.

Longtime Walt Disney World cast member Christopher George Weaver, known to his friends as Chris or “Carl” (after the character from Pixar’s _Up_), was born in Miami, Fla. in 1933. His performing career spanned 60 years, 26 of which were with Disney.




_Christopher George Weaver being interview by Attractions Magazine in 2014._
According to Weaver’s close friend and colleague Mark Miller, who performed alongside him as Fire Chief of Main Street USA, Christopher began his theater career working cabarets in South Florida, and also performed at the Pocono Mountain resort hotels in Pennsylvania. Weaver served in the Army during the Korean War, and briefly lived in New York City.

In addition to working for Disney, Weaver was also a cruise director and entertainer on Norwegian Cruise Lines for many years. During the course of his career, he met icons like Frank Sinatra, Jackie Gleason and Jerry Lewis, and became friends with comedian Phyllis Diller.





Weaver began his career at Walt Disney World with the opening of the Indiana Jones Epic Stunt Spectacular at Disney’s Hollywood Studios (originally Disney-MGM Studios) where he played the show’s Director. He later became the the Town Crier for the Fife and Drum Band at Epcot’s American Adventure, before finally becoming the first and only “Honorable Mayor of Main Street USA” at the Magic Kingdom.

As Mayor, Weaver presided over the daily welcome show at the train station (before it was discontinued) and spent his mornings greeting guests near the front of the park, always sharing a joke, song or one of his customized business cards. Weaver’s mock slogans in his never-ending mayoral campaign were “The Best Mayor money can buy!” and “Pull the Leaver, Vote for Weaver!” Over the years, he was recognized for his magic-making efforts by countless visitors, and even the Disney Parks Blog honored his contributions.




_Christopher George Weaver and fellow Citizens of Main Street welcome rescued Chilean miners to the Magic Kingdom._
Miller recalled, “He was very proud of his career, and his time at Disney. He was a Legacy Award winner and we are all smiling for having known him. In fact, his favorite song to sing on Main Street was ‘When You’re Smiling , the Whole World Smiles with You’ … He always said he wanted to be the Mayor as long as he could, and he did just that.”

“As Mayor Weaver he brought Disney’s Main Street to life for millions, one handshake and hug at a time,” remembered actor Holland Hayes, who worked with Weaver for many years as Main Street USA reporter and pin expert Scoop Sanderson. “He was more than the Mayor to those of us who lived in the tiny greenroom with him at work; he was our Main Street family father during the best years of our lives, and we miss him so much.”

Weaver is survived by two daughters, and many grandchildren and great-grandchildren. No memorial arrangements have been made public. For more memories of the Mayor of Main Street USA, watch our interview with him from 2014:







https://attractionsmagazine.com/shop/volume-11/winter-2017-2018/


----------



## ottawagreg

Good morning groupies. I am writing this note from room 3935 in the villas at wilderness lodge. Only two days remaining on our trip. Flying home on Sunday if Lord is willing. Weather in Illinois is terrible with more snow today. We feel the effects here. Chilly at night, but comfortable overall. I got heaping mound of pixie dust on the day of arrival. Post it when I have keyboard.

i have noticed LOTS of helicopters overhead. Yesterday at HS there were three overhead at one time. Not a pilot, but it appeared that they were all flying in similar pattern. Nothing for awhile then I would see one on same flight path. Then another. Soon after another. Same experience at Epcot but it was late afternoon (went to candlelight) and it did not attract my attention much. Did any of you that were early December see or notice this?  Seemed like they were watching or searching. Am I crazy or do you have thoughts about this?


----------



## jimmytammy

Greg
We didn't notice an unusual amount of air activity back in early Dec. but I imagine with the heightened security issues around holidays, they are just taking pre-cautionary measures to make sure there isn't any unusual things going on.


----------



## Granny

*Greg*...thanks for posting, and we look forward to hearing about your pixie dust experience.  

We didn't notice any air activity either in early December.  I agree with Jimmy that they may have stepped up security over the holidays, though I'm not sure what multiple hovering helicopters can do from a safety standpoint.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> *Greg*...thanks for posting, and we look forward to hearing about your pixie dust experience.
> 
> We didn't notice any air activity either in early December.  I agree with Jimmy that they may have stepped up security over the holidays, though *I'm not sure what multiple hovering helicopters can do from a safety standpoint.*


Presence. Rather like having police swing through neighborhoods from time to time, or allowing officers to park their cruisers at their houses.


----------



## ottawagreg

sleepydog25 said:


> Presence. Rather like having police swing through neighborhoods from time to time, or allowing officers to park their cruisers at their houses.



I quite agree with you sleepy. It is a show of presence. Just back from AK, four hours in park. Saw two helicopters. The sight of three at once gave me some apprehension in HS. Seemed like they were looking for someone or something. I started to look for back lot exits just in case. 

BTW. Under the topic of security and whack jobs in the park, check out this link I saw on the Drudge Report. 

https://www.infowars.com/idiot-protests-trump-by-yelling-at-his-robot-doll-during-disney-world-show/

We were in the Hall o Prez when this nut derailed the whole show. Lots of angry people and some left their seats to get at him. I saw dis security in the aisles on each side before the show started. But they could not do much to stop him before it was completely ruined for everyone. It is too bad that people feel compelled to ruin the experience for all. He really needed to have someone toss a mickey blanket over his head and learn a life lesson the hard way. Just saying. 

Fort wilderness buffet tonight. What are the chances I don’t get BBQ sauce on my shirt?


----------



## DVC Jen

Sorry I missed wishing everyone a Merry Christmas.  Hope ya'll had a wonderful holiday.

Our youngest was home from Austin.  It was so nice to spend some time with her.  I miss her so much.  She went back on the 26th.  Then that evening Ian got a phone call from her - she had been in a car accident while she was out running errands after getting back.  She was/is OK - just shook up.  She was in the right hand lane and someone didn't see her as he was pulling out of a parking lot.  He hit her front right side between the bumper and tire.  

We had already planned on going down there on the 27th to see her new apartment and watch the light show at Mozart's Coffee Roasters where she works.  Well we saw her apartment but didn't get to the light show. Instead we were dealing with the insurance company, getting the Mazda to the shop and getting her a rental car.  We still had a nice time with her even though it was only an overnight stay.

We did make the final payment on our upcoming June Disney cruise and decided on excursions when she was home as well.  Woohoo!!!

I feel the same way most of you do about the daily room "inspections".  Not thrilled.  I understand and respect the need to do it - but I am not going to be a happy camper is someone walks in on us.  It will most definitely change the way we are "in room".  No more getting in the shower while the rest of our party is out of the room, not leaving our laptop. ipads and such out when we are not in the room.  It really stinks but not as badly as it would if something did happen.  

The entire need to do this makes me more upset than them actually doing it though.  Sad times.  

With that said - I wish all of you a healthy, safe, magical new year filled with love, laughter, family, friends and many many trips to our beloved lodge.  Happy New Year!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Greg
Thats terrible about the guy who ruined the show for everyone else.  I mean c'mon man, its a robot.  That dude was intentionally making a scene when all he was really doing was making an A$& of himself, IMO  And to scare the kids too, that was awful.  No matter our political belief, thats just wrong.  

Jen
So sorry to hear about your DDs accident, but glad to know she is OK, thats the main thing.


----------



## twinklebug

Sorry about your daughter's accident Jen. In my early days driving I had that happen to me before both as the victim and the person who failed to look three times. Have taught my kids to never trust your first look as our vision can be impaired by many things we're not aware of and the brain fills in what it wants to see. Look, look harder, then one last time. Three times. No excuses.

May I ask what color is the car she was driving? My old DOT - Saftey & Security  boss did a study and found silver to be the most dangerous of the colors. (My current car is silver, and yup, people can't see me  ) The safest were bright orange and yellow.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Greg
> Thats terrible about the guy who ruined the show for everyone else.  I mean c'mon man, its a robot.  That dude was intentionally making a scene when all he was really doing was making an A$& of himself, IMO  And to scare the kids too, that was awful.  No matter our political belief, thats just wrong.




​Couldn't agree with you more, Jimmy.   But I can't say that any party has the exclusive on idiotic behavior.  Last time through HoP, I heard someone boo Obama's robot.  They didn't make a big scene, but it did show a level of imbecilic behavior that is increasingly becoming much more common.  

​


----------



## bobbiwoz

Hi...Bobbi and Tom at the Top of the World, waiting for the 6:30 fireworks.  They did show the Midnight fireworks, including the countdown!!

We are very tired, I am thrilled not to have to stay up to midnight tonight.  Tomorrow at EPCOT, we will.


----------



## DiznyDi

OK, so I'm really behind.....
Son moves out
Husband has surgery
Mother moves in
Mother moves out
Wishing all Groupies a very MERRY CHRISTMAS and a very HAPPY NEW YEAR
2018 resolution: keep up-to-date with our cyber friends
I'm going to get caught-up now......
Hugs to all!


----------



## bobbiwoz

DiznyDi said:


> OK, so I'm really behind.....
> Son moves out
> Husband has surgery
> Mother moves in
> Mother moves out
> Wishing all Groupies a very MERRY CHRISTMAS and a very HAPPY NEW YEAR
> 2018 resolution: keep up-to-date with our cyber friends
> I'm going to get caught-up now......
> Hugs to all!


I appreciate the hug!  Back to you!


----------



## Granny

DiznyDi said:


> OK, so I'm really behind.....



*Di*...you're never behind.  Whenever you can get here is the perfect time to drop in!  Prayers that everything is going well with recoveries, etc.


----------



## LVSWL

I am beyond excited. I booked a trip for Feb/March and my dog tore his LCL and will need surgery and PT. So..I cancelled that trip and booked April/May so that the PT would be done and 3 days later he became deathly ill with an ulcer and had surgery and was in the Vet hospital for 15 days. He is doing well now, so we are planning his knee LCL surgery for January and planning to go to our Wilderness Lodge home FINALLY in early December. Calling on January 1 and so excited to be going back and to start planning our trip. Maybe we will even be there when some other groupies are.


----------



## Granny

LVSWL said:


> I am beyond excited. I booked a trip for Feb/March and my dog tore his LCL and will need surgery and PT. So..I cancelled that trip and booked April/May so that the PT would be done and 3 days later he became deathly ill with an ulcer and had surgery and was in the Vet hospital for 15 days. He is doing well now, so we are planning his knee LCL surgery for January and planning to go to our Wilderness Lodge home FINALLY in early December. Calling on January 1 and so excited to be going back and to start planning our trip. Maybe we will even be there when some other groupies are.



I'm sure there will be some Groupies at WDW during your December stay, and my guess is that there will be a meet or two set up.  Just stay tune to this thread in about 6 months!  Best wishes on booking your reservation, and thanks for sharing your excitement with us!


----------



## twinklebug

Happy Last Day of 2017 Groupies! Glad to be snuggled warm at home as the temperature is expected to dip down into negative numbers tonight. Kudos to all those who can brave the cold to get out to and celebrate First Night Boston - I'll be home watching livestreams, dreaming of Florida.

Saw this post on twitter - it's from today in the Disney Springs Parking garage


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Happy Last Day of 2017 Groupies! Glad to be snuggled warm at home as the temperature is expected to dip down into negative numbers tonight. Kudos to all those who can brave the cold to get out to and celebrate First Night Boston - I'll be home watching livestreams, dreaming of Florida.
> 
> Saw this post on twitter - it's from today in the Disney Springs Parking garage


----------



## DVC Jen

twinklebug said:


> Sorry about your daughter's accident Jen. In my early days driving I had that happen to me before both as the victim and the person who failed to look three times. Have taught my kids to never trust your first look as our vision can be impaired by many things we're not aware of and the brain fills in what it wants to see. Look, look harder, then one last time. Three times. No excuses.
> 
> May I ask what color is the car she was driving? My old DOT - Saftey & Security  boss did a study and found silver to be the most dangerous of the colors. (My current car is silver, and yup, people can't see me  ) The safest were bright orange and yellow.



A white Mazda CX5.  She did say there was someone else waiting to pull out of the parking lot directly to the left of the guy who hit her - so that may be why he didn't see her.  I agree with you - look, look and look again


----------



## DVC Jen

LVSWL said:


> I am beyond excited. I booked a trip for Feb/March and my dog tore his LCL and will need surgery and PT. So..I cancelled that trip and booked April/May so that the PT would be done and 3 days later he became deathly ill with an ulcer and had surgery and was in the Vet hospital for 15 days. He is doing well now, so we are planning his knee LCL surgery for January and planning to go to our Wilderness Lodge home FINALLY in early December. Calling on January 1 and so excited to be going back and to start planning our trip. Maybe we will even be there when some other groupies are.




So sorry to hear about all of that happening to you dog.  I hope he recovers quickly and no more injuries!


----------



## DenLo

Wow three hours to get out of the garage at Disney Springs today .  I heard they closed MK at 11:30 AM today.  Now explain to me again why people want to be at WDW on New Year's Eve?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DVC Jen said:


> Our youngest was home from Austin.  It was so nice to spend some time with her.  I miss her so much.  She went back on the 26th.  Then that evening Ian got a phone call from her - she had been in a car accident while she was out running errands after getting back.  She was/is OK - just shook up.  She was in the right hand lane and someone didn't see her as he was pulling out of a parking lot.  He hit her front right side between the bumper and tire.





twinklebug said:


> May I ask what color is the car she was driving? My old DOT - Saftey & Security  boss did a study and found silver to be the most dangerous of the colors. (My current car is silver, and yup, people can't see me  ) The safest were bright orange and yellow.



Glad your daughter was ok Jen!  Not at all what you want to have happen over the holidays but everyone safe and sound is good. 

Interesting on the color vehicles twinklebug.  It doesn't fit that profile but the story reminded me of an accident I was involved in.  Several years ago when I was still living up at Tahoe, someone backing out of their driveway which actually ran fairly parallel to the road up until it turned to connect, backed right into me as I was driving by in my black Yukon although it was winter, snow on the ground and morning.  The first Sheriff showed up fairly quickly and started taking statements - we had 3 there by the time we were done - way too little for them to do up in that town!  So he starts with the woman who was backing out - she ended up catching me starting towards the backside of the front door, crushed the frame support between the doors and crunch the back passenger side door too scraping towards the back fender.  Her first sentence was "well, I looked and she wasn't there"!  The Sheriff and I just looked at each other and then he replied "well, it seems like she was there".    It all finished up quickly after that.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DenLo said:


> Wow three hours to get out of the garage at Disney Springs today .  I heard they closed MK at 11:30 AM today.  Now explain to me again why people want to be at WDW on New Year's Eve?



We'll do it sometime.      Fireworks freak is all I can say - that's the biggest draw for me.  

Two years ago my cousin and I spent New Years at DL and had a blast.  I was very, very worried prior to going but our main reason was to attend the Rose Parade and VGC was our hotel so whatever we got in whether it was very little or a lot was just fine.  Crowds just grew exponentially thru the day but we had a plan and it worked fine.  I think most people come knowing what it will be and everyone was in pretty good moods and just go with the flow.  It reached it's height for us after watching the 9PM fireworks.  Almost an hour to get out of the park and back to VGC!  At one point we were like a giant can of sardines just inching along in Adventure land.  So yes, slightly crazy but fun too!


----------



## sleepydog25

Mid-teens for high today with single digit low tonight. In fact, high temp for the rest of the week likely won't get out of the high 20s and lows in the teens or single digits. While not unusual for other parts of country, being that I live in southwest VA, it's way below typical averages for this time of year. . .heck, for any time of year.  Happy 2018, Groupies! We're staying inside tonight and watching stuff on TV.  Two minutes after midnight, we'll be in a warm bed. . .


----------



## bobbiwoz

We skipped parks today, but will head to EPCOT soon.  Had a breakfast with RRB and his wife, Kathy at Kona....always delicious breakfast, Tom and I share an omelette and Tonga toast!   RRB ( Randy) and Kathy have a Poly Bungalow and they took us inside for a tour.  How wonderful, with the best view of the castle and MK fireworks.

We headed to Blue Spring SP in Orange City FL, to see my favorite mammal, manatees.  There were many at the park, ( I could not find the count board, overheard someone say 200) and we had to wait until cars left before we could enter.  It’s a great side trip from WDW, just a bit over an hour each way.








HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*For our long lost New Years Birthday Groupie @eliza61!*
*Hope you're Healthy and Happy Alice!*
* *​


----------



## DenLo

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY




----------



## twokats

Happy New Years to all my groupies friends.

Stay warm and safe!


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *For our long lost New Years Birthday Groupie @eliza61!*
> *Hope you're Healthy and Happy Alice!*​



Well said, Kathy.  

We hope for all the best for our Alice!    Happy Birthday, friend.


----------



## Granny




----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Eliza61(Alice)!!!!  Hope you have a great one!!  We miss you around these parts

Happy New Year to my wonderful groupies friends and family!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> View attachment 291119​Couldn't agree with you more, Jimmy.   But I can't say that any party has the exclusive on idiotic behavior.  Last time through HoP, I heard someone boo Obama's robot.  They didn't make a big scene, but it did show a level of imbecilic behavior that is increasingly becoming much more common.
> 
> I heard grumbling too when Obama would speak but never to the degree of a boo or someone being blatant. And I agree both sides of the political realm have their fair share of knuckleheads
> ​





DiznyDi said:


> OK, so I'm really behind.....
> Son moves out
> Husband has surgery
> Mother moves in
> Mother moves out
> Wishing all Groupies a very MERRY CHRISTMAS and a very HAPPY NEW YEAR
> 2018 resolution: keep up-to-date with our cyber friends
> I'm going to get caught-up now......
> Hugs to all!


Di
We are just glad to see ya!!  Prayers for a healthy happy New Year for you folks!!



twinklebug said:


> Happy Last Day of 2017 Groupies! Glad to be snuggled warm at home as the temperature is expected to dip down into negative numbers tonight. Kudos to all those who can brave the cold to get out to and celebrate First Night Boston - I'll be home watching livestreams, dreaming of Florida.
> 
> Saw this post on twitter - it's from today in the Disney Springs Parking garage


3 hrs!!!!!!!!  That’s insane!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Happy New Year, Groupies!


I missed the excitement last night and today, I am in the room with bad backache.  Ugg....so glad we saw December 30th MK FIREWORKS.  Do things WHEN you can, you just never know.  I hope to respond to rest, maybe urgent care tomorrow.  We are to board Caribbean Prince for Panama Canal cruise on Wednesday.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bobbiwoz said:


> Happy New Year, Groupies!
> 
> 
> I missed the excitement last night and today, I am in the room with bad backache.  Ugg....so glad we saw December 30th MK FIREWORKS.  Do things WHEN you can, you just never know.  I hope to respond to rest, maybe urgent care tomorrow.  We are to board Caribbean Prince for Panama Canal cruise on Wednesday.



Ugg - sorry to hear that Bobbi!  Hope that the rest takes care of it.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Thank you, Kat.


----------



## twinklebug

_Happy 2018 Groupies!_

Anyone else catch Disney's New Year's Livestream from the MK? Disney has really stepped up their game from just a couple of years back when streaming was new and strange to them. I recall one camera pointed down main street in poor resolution, lots of lag. Last year was much better with more cameras, but still lacked in resolution. This year they had predetermined angles and timing down pat with a multitude of cameras. Thankfully I missed the host/hostess advertisement before the fireworks.

I had hoped Disney would also be live-streaming the 3 hour exit from their parking structures in Disney Springs, but alas, no.  Next year perhaps. Joking aside, I just can't get over the logistics of adults out late drinking followed by up to a 3 hour wait to get the vehicle they are in onto the freeway. Uh... any reports on how the garages smelled this morning?


----------



## twinklebug

Rest up Bobbi! Hoping your cruise turns out to be a good one.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Happy New Year to all!

And regarding three hours stuck exiting a parking ramp...let’s just say I am certain it would end with me on YouTube in a most undesirable “magical” moment.  I will take this as fair warning to never consider anything but Mouse transportation to DS during peak times.


----------



## LVSWL

DVC Jen said:


> So sorry to hear about all of that happening to you dog.  I hope he recovers quickly and no more injuries!


Thank you! He's a trooper!


----------



## twokats

twinklebug said:


> _Happy 2018 Groupies!_
> 
> Anyone else catch Disney's New Year's Livestream from the MK? Disney has really stepped up their game from just a couple of years back when streaming was new and strange to them. I recall one camera pointed down main street in poor resolution, lots of lag. Last year was much better with more cameras, but still lacked in resolution. This year they had predetermined angles and timing down pat with a multitude of cameras. Thankfully I missed the host/hostess advertisement before the fireworks.



Yes, that is my new tradition!  Instead of watching the ball in NY, the last two years I have watched the livestream!  Then I sit and wait an hour for the new year to make it to Texas and go to bed.


bobbiwoz said:


> Happy New Year, Groupies!
> 
> 
> I missed the excitement last night and today, I am in the room with bad backache.  Ugg....so glad we saw December 30th MK FIREWORKS.  Do things WHEN you can, you just never know.  I hope to respond to rest, maybe urgent care tomorrow.  We are to board Caribbean Prince for Panama Canal cruise on Wednesday.



I hope you get better soon and are able to thoroughly enjoy your cruise.  We leave Monday for Galveston and 12 nights on the Wonder.  I am so looking forward to that.  
All this back and forth to the hospital with my son has totally wore me down.  He is some better, but needs to put back on the weight he lost and get his strength back.  Still has a way to go, but we are finally on the right track.


Happy Birthday Eliza61!  Hope you had a great one!


----------



## Starwind

twokats said:


> Yes, that is my new tradition!  Instead of watching the ball in NY, the last two years I have watched the livestream!



We do this as well.

And yep, to the PP, they have definitely upped their game in the quality of their coverage.  SW


----------



## DiznyDi

Sorry about  your back, Bobbi.  I sure hope some rest gets you in good shape for your cruise!

Kathy, I'm really glad to know that your son in on the right track now.  Prolonged illness can be physically and emotionally draining.  Enjoy your cruise!

*Wishing Eliza a very Happy Birthday!*


----------



## jimmytammy

Bobbi
Prayers for your back to improve and feel better
Kathy
Prayers for your DS as he recoups and for you to be able to sustain through it all


----------



## bobbiwoz

Twokats, adding my prayers that your son gains the weight he needs and gets better.  I hope your cruise is a relaxing one.

I feel better, enough not to consider going to doctor.  Perhaps I had a virus, since other parts of my body are acting up as my back gets relief.

Thank you all for prayers and well wishes.

We go to Vero today, ocean view inn room, so I will feel we are actually on a boat today.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Wow - Back from the wilderness, so to speak.

Cancelling our December trip and missing the Big Groupie Meet, and mixing it up with friends, was indeed disappointing, but allow me to share the following: I enjoyed my time home with DiznyDi.  Having time together at home (sometimes alone) was a treat.  As I mentioned before, this was the first time in 10 years I have spent vacation time at home.  So now ask why we have been absent from this great thread.  Reread the above: "time together at home".

It sounds romantic, but another item in the mix was computer and internet issues.  DiznyDi now needs a new computer; the old 17" MacBook Pro, now over seven years old, lost its "video card" (old terminology, I know).  Unfortunately the video system is on the main board, so no replacement is available other than main board replacement at near $1k.

Happy New Year to all.


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> Wow - Back from the wilderness, so to speak.




*DDad*...great to hear from you, and a very Happy New Year to you and Di.



Sorry to hear about your computer issues.  But I hope your recovery is going well.  And I'm sure you put your down time to good use...actually resting on a vacation is a good thing!  Thanks for dropping by.


----------



## DenLo

Bobbie, I had a virus recently that made every bone in my body that aches at different times hurt 10 times worse than normal.  The pain lasted around 3 or 4 days and went away.  Hopefully you won't get any other symptoms that are going around.  Enjoy your time at Vero Beach and your cruise!

I cannot remember who mentioned it, but we watched the live stream of the fireworks.  Wow.  DH was wanting to book NYE by time the display was over. Well, that is until I reminded him how crowded the parks were for that week.  Sure we could watch the fireworks from BLT if we get a room, but don't think we would enjoy the extra crowds at the parks.

Our weather is definitely worse, IMO.  It is 30 degrees right now with a low of 26 degrees.  That is only 40 degrees below the average for this date.  We covered our 3 hibiscus bushes, and will just hope for the best.  We also bled the value on the Bell Housing for the sprinkler system.  We don't want a repeat of the time when it blew off and a water fountain suddenly appeared, when it was similar temps.  I don't care what our dear president is saying. What happened to our warm winters?


----------



## Starwind

DenLo said:


> I cannot remember who mentioned it, but we watched the live stream of the fireworks.  Wow.  DH was wanting to book NYE by time the display was over. Well, that is until I reminded him how crowded the parks were for that week.  Sure we could watch the fireworks from BLT if we get a room, but don't think we would enjoy the extra crowds at the parks.
> 
> Our weather is definitely worse, IMO.  It is 30 degrees right now with a low of 26 degrees.  That is only 40 degrees below the average for this date.  We covered our 3 hibiscus bushes, and will just hope for the best.  We also bled the value on the Bell Housing for the sprinkler system.  We don't want a repeat of the time when it blew off and a water fountain suddenly appeared, when it was similar temps.  I don't care what our dear president is saying. What happened to our warm winters?



we also enjoyed the live stream of the fireworks.

Which reminds me that I need to thank whomever it was who mentioned the viewing place on the upper floors of the Wilderness Lodge where if you move the shutters from the windows you have a great view of the MK fireworks -- that is where we watched them from one night during our early december stay and it was wonderful !!  And SO MUCH WARMER than going outside, since the temps in Orlando were in the thirties !

Speaking of which, up north here we just came off several days of highs of MINUS 35 C (-31 F).  It is sad when you are happy today is "only" -15 C (5 F)...

SW


----------



## bobbiwoz

Starwind said:


> we also enjoyed the live stream of the fireworks.
> ...
> 
> Speaking of which, up north here we just came off several days of highs of MINUS 35 C (-31 F).  It is sad when you are happy today is "only" -15 C (5 F)...
> 
> SW



Oh my, where is home?


----------



## catfan98

.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Someone may be walking Villas Wilderness Lodge Studios the first day of booking is blocked.  What you want is not a slam dunk.


----------



## catfan98

bobbiwoz said:


> Someone may be walking Villas Wilderness Lodge Studios the first day of booking is blocked.  What you want is not a slam dunk.



Kind of what I was afraid of.  I know it’s a highly desirable resort at Christmas.  Thank you for your response!


----------



## sleepydog25

catfan98 said:


> Hi!  I have a quick question if anybody could help me.  We are planning a trip for 12/17/18-12/23/18.  If we have an owner lined up to rent from, should 2 studios be a problem to book at the 11 month mark?  Thanks!


If the owner gets on the site right at 8 a.m., right at 11 months out, the odds are in your favor. However, as *bobbiwoz* says, it's far from a slam dunk. Good luck!


----------



## catfan98

sleepydog25 said:


> If the owner gets on the site right at 8 a.m., right at 11 months out, the odds are in your favor. However, as *bobbiwoz* says, it's far from a slam dunk. Good luck!



Thank you for the reply.  I think we’re going with BWV, which is where my husband wants to stay, but I wanted to ask about BRV (my want) as it is so pretty at Christmas!  I definitely plan to visit it while we are there!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

catfan98 said:


> Thank you for the reply.  I think we’re going with BWV, which is where my husband wants to stay, but I wanted to ask about BRV (my want) as it is so pretty at Christmas!  I definitely plan to visit it while we are there!



BWV will be difficult for a standard view or even boardwalk view but pool/garden should be fine.  I also think BRV would probably be fine right at 8am but BWV pool/garden would be more certain.


----------



## catfan98

KAT4DISNEY said:


> BWV will be difficult for a standard view or even boardwalk view but pool/garden should be fine.  A also think BRV would probably be fine right at 8am but BWV pool/garden would be more certain.



That is good to know.  We’re hoping for standard (of course, lol), but we have budgeted for pool/garden.


----------



## Lakegirl

bobbiwoz said:


> Happy New Year, Groupies!
> 
> 
> I missed the excitement last night and today, I am in the room with bad backache.  Ugg....so glad we saw December 30th MK FIREWORKS.  Do things WHEN you can, you just never know.  I hope to respond to rest, maybe urgent care tomorrow.  We are to board Caribbean Prince for Panama Canal cruise on Wednesday.


Oh no sorry to hear.  Hope you are feeling better soon.  Any idea what triggered it?


----------



## DiznyDi

I think someones having a birthday today....
According to our birthday list, today is *bobbiwoz*'s birthday!

*Happy Birthday Bobbi!*
I hope you're feeling better and can celebrate your special day!


----------



## sleepydog25

catfan98 said:


> Thank you for the reply.  I think we’re going with BWV, which is where my husband wants to stay, but I wanted to ask about BRV (my want) as it is so pretty at Christmas!  I definitely plan to visit it while we are there!


You absolutely should visit the Lodge as the decorations are second to none. Moreover, that Norman Rockwell-esque picture most of us have around the holiday season is the Lodge in a nutshell. The sweeping architecture with down-home touches, the soaring music, the grand tree, and so much more make it the top place to scope out the decorations at Disney. However, while you're there, I would highly recommend heading over to FW (you can take the paved bike path--it's right at a mile one way but feels shorter) and viewing the decorations put out by many of the RVers. Some are quite elaborate, some are whimsical, and all are truly enjoyable. It's a little known treat.

*ALSO, HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BOBBI!!*


----------



## bobbiwoz

DiznyDi said:


> I think someones having a birthday today....
> According to our birthday list, today is *bobbiwoz*'s birthday!
> 
> *Happy Birthday Bobbi!*
> I hope you're feeling better and can celebrate your special day!



It is my special day, thank you!  

Received a button and Crown when we checked into Vero Beach yesterday!

 

Today we head south, for a Princess cruise for partial transit of Panama Canal!

My back feels SO MUCH BETTER!

But nothing is better than hearing from friends here, share the cake!

Bobbi


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Bobbi !!!   *

Great news to hear about your back feeling so much better.  And you look like you're ready for a Princess cruise!  

Enjoy your birthday, and your trip through the Panama Canal !!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Bobbi!!!
Wishing you a wonderful day!*
​


----------



## twinklebug

*Happy Birthday Bobbi! *


----------



## DenLo

Have a wonderful Birthday, Bobbi and enjoy your cruise too.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Bye for now... ship leaving port.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Bobbi!!!! Hope y'all have a great cruise


----------



## jimmytammy

After being on hold for an hour last night, and at least an hour and 30 mins today, I finally landed the Premium Plus APs that DVC was offering.  That was an adventure!!  I wouldn't have waited until the last day they were offering it had I known.  Our current APs run out Jan 6.  But we got em, so may hit the water parks a couple times with this pass.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> After being on hold for an hour last night, and at least an hour and 30 mins today, I finally landed the Premium Plus APs that DVC was offering.  That was an adventure!!  I wouldn't have waited until the last day they were offering it had I known.  Our current APs run out Jan 6.  But we got em, so may hit the water parks a couple times with this pass.




  I'm glad I was able to purchase mine online as a lot of people reported not being able to - just did it a couple of hours ago so snuck in under the wire too.  Not renewing as we have a gap and probable trips planned that work better with activating new AP's in April.  But I do have to call MS - really should have done it the past day or two but I'm risking waiting until tomorrow after hearing about the wait times.  I hope with the ticket deal ending it won't be so bad then.


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday, Bobbi!!!


----------



## rkstocke5609

sleepydog25 said:


> You absolutely should visit the Lodge as the decorations are second to none. Moreover, that Norman Rockwell-esque picture most of us have around the holiday season is the Lodge in a nutshell. The sweeping architecture with down-home touches, the soaring music, the grand tree, and so much more make it the top place to scope out the decorations at Disney. However, while you're there, I would highly recommend heading over to FW (you can take the paved bike path--it's right at a mile one way but feels shorter) and viewing the decorations put out by many of the RVers. Some are quite elaborate, some are whimsical, and all are truly enjoyable. It's a little known treat.



I couldn’t agree more!  And, I highly recommend doing it by horse drawn carriage as we really enjoyed it that way one time!




jimmytammy said:


> After being on hold for an hour last night, and at least an hour and 30 mins today, I finally landed the Premium Plus APs that DVC was offering.  That was an adventure!!  I wouldn't have waited until the last day they were offering it had I known.  Our current APs run out Jan 6.  But we got em, so may hit the water parks a couple times with this pass.



We also purchased those, but last Friday.  The math was just too good.  Seeing a nine day trip at Easter the MYW tickets were virtually the same with the discount.  So, given the purchase of PPAP’s I suspect another trip is in the works to maximize the value.....guess that means Florida for a bit and California will just be dreamin’...

And yes it has been cold!  In Minneapolis it has been -10 F most nights for the last couple weeks, some days not getting above zero for highs.  But, my father in law is in Alabama on the gulf coast and woke up to 20 degrees and ice in parking lots this morning (on the gulf..???  Ick!)


----------



## sleepydog25

rkstocke5609 said:


> I couldn’t agree more!  And, I highly recommend doing it by horse drawn carriage as we really enjoyed it that way one time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also purchased those, but last Friday.  The math was just too good.  Seeing a nine day trip at Easter the MYW tickets were virtually the same with the discount.  So, given the purchase of PPAP’s I suspect another trip is in the works to maximize the value.....guess that means Florida for a bit and California will just be dreamin’...
> 
> And yes it has been cold!  In Minneapolis it has been -10 F most nights for the last couple weeks, some days not getting above zero for highs.  But, my father in law is in Alabama on the gulf coast and woke up to 20 degrees and ice in parking lots this morning (on the gulf..???  Ick!)


I almost suggested doing the carriage ride since that _is_ a great way to view the lights. The ride isn't terribly expensive, either. As for cold, I survived six winters in ND, three in CO, and four in AK. So, I can do cold. . .I just hate it! Function of age, I'm thinking. Nothing fun about 13F with winds in the 25-35 mph range with gusts near 50 mph. . .in southwest VA.


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm glad I was able to purchase mine online as a lot of people reported not being able to - just did it a couple of hours ago so snuck in under the wire too.  Not renewing as we have a gap and probable trips planned that work better with activating new AP's in April.  But I do have to call MS - really should have done it the past day or two but I'm risking waiting until tomorrow after hearing about the wait times.  I hope with the ticket deal ending it won't be so bad then.


I tried to renew online but they don't have a feature that allows for it, only new.  And crazy thing, it was showing all of us as having different passes.  Mine was showing as a Premium Plus at over $700, but all others were listed as FL resident Gold.  None of this was right



sleepydog25 said:


> I almost suggested doing the carriage ride since that _is_ a great way to view the lights. The ride isn't terribly expensive, either. As for cold, I survived six winters in ND, three in CO, and four in AK. So, I can do cold. . .I just hate it! Function of age, I'm thinking. Nothing fun about 13F with winds in the 25-35 mph range with gusts near 50 mph. . .in southwest VA.


Did y'all get snow last night Patrick?  We got about 1" which was just enough to make the roads like an ice rink, and cars were sliding everywhere!  It would have been safer had we had 3 or more inches to allow for traction.  Be glad to see this cold snap go bye bye for the whole country


----------



## DenLo

sleepydog25 said:


> I almost suggested doing the carriage ride since that _is_ a great way to vthe lights. The ride isn't terribly expensive, either. As for cold, I survived six winters in ND, three in CO, and four in AK. So, I can do cold. . .I just hate it! Function of age, I'm thinking. Nothing fun about 13F with winds in the 25-35 mph range with gusts near 50 mph. . .in southwest VA.



Sorry, I grew up in Kansas City, Iowa, and few cities in Colorado for 25 years and even when I was in my 20s, 13F was unbelievably cold.  Of course -13F was worse as it made your face feel like stinging ice was hitting you in the face all the time.  Of course, maybe it seemed worse to me since I had asthma, which is always triggered by the really cold air.

Keep warm everybody.  Warm air is on the way for the south this weekend.  Sorry I can't say the same for the north and northeast.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Did y'all get snow last night Patrick?  We got about 1" which was just enough to make the roads like an ice rink, and cars were sliding everywhere!  It would have been safer had we had 3 or more inches to allow for traction.  Be glad to see this cold snap go bye bye for the whole country


Kinda sorta not really. As I was driving in to work this morning (usually around 6:50), I could see that tiny crystallized snow that reminded me a great deal of NoDak. It was a veritable snow shower in intensity and further driven by the high winds, but it didn't stick much since the consistency is much like sand. Neighboring counties did get a little snow that stuck, and combined with the -10 to -15 wind chill factor, they cancelled classes. We simply are on a 2-hour delay schedule which is my favorite: no kids until 10, so I have 2+ hours without phone calls or other distractions and we still get credit for a full day of school.  Not a fan of dustings of snow, either, for the very reason you mention. I've spent the better part of my adult life in areas that have snow--some far more than others--so I'm not scared to drive in it and I'm more than competent. However, in places such as you and I live, the roads aren't treated well and DOT crews aren't well-equipped; thus, a couple to three inches is enough to paralyze the area.

Been way too cold this winter, already.  We've already had as many or more bitterly cold days up to this point as we usually have all winter, and the trend continues for the next three days. Heck, we haven't even hit the meat of winter yet. What's worse for some communities in this area is that it's been so dry since October, that they're calling for people to conserve water now.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> I tried to renew online but they don't have a feature that allows for it, only new.  And crazy thing, it was showing all of us as having different passes.  Mine was showing as a Premium Plus at over $700, but all others were listed as FL resident Gold.  None of this was right



Yeah, I also couldn't get a renewal to pull up so would have been on hold also if I had been trying to do that.  Hearing about the crazy hold times made spending the extra $90 to get a new pass a little easier!  lol  We're not completely set on dates for the end of the year but doing a new pass gives me more options.  I'll activate in the 3rd week of April and will likely have an early April trip the following year so it seemed to make the most sense.  Oh how I loved the days that Disney let you get the renewal price and your activation date would be whenever you came the next time and wasn't just an extension from your expired.  So much easier to decide what to do!

About cold weather?  Yuck.  We have been enjoying one of the few warm pockets in the country and while we now are getting some weather I'll have to go to MN at some point.  Brrrrr  More and more I don't need snow and cold.


----------



## Lakegirl

Question regarding the two bedroom corner units for you Lodge experts....Pool facing corner units are they lockoffs?  Touring plans states that they have a king, 1 queen and two pull out sofas... that means lock off right?  I don't have lock off but really want to try to get one of those corner units....Thank you in advance


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Lakegirl said:


> Question regarding the two bedroom corner units for you Lodge experts....Pool facing corner units are they lockoffs?  Touring plans states that they have a king, 1 queen and two pull out sofas... that means lock off right?  I don't have lock off but really want to try to get one of those corner units....Thank you in advance



So, I haven't actually stayed in one (because I don't get the lakeside ) but this floorplan shows it's a dedicated 2BR.  And the other 2 floors that have that room show the same thing.


----------



## Lakegirl

KAT4DISNEY said:


> So, I haven't actually stayed in one (because I don't get the lakeside ) but this floorplan shows it's a dedicated 2BR.  And the other 2 floors that have that room show the same thing.


You are such a wealth of information!!!  So that would mean only 1 pull out sofa correct???  2 queen size beds and 1 king?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Lakegirl said:


> You are such a wealth of information!!!  So that would mean only 1 pull out sofa correct???  2 queen size beds and 1 king?



Oh - I just took a look at the 5th floor again and see that it is a lock-off up on that floor.  So floors 2-4 are dedicated.  Maybe you were reading about the one on the 5th floor?  I'd expect that to have just 1 king, 1 queen and 2 sleeper sofas as well as the murphy bed.  On the dedicated 2BR's I'd think just 1 sleeper but I'm sure someone who has stayed in one will verify what the layout is.


----------



## sleepydog25

Stayed in a 2BR on the corner years ago, and it was a dedicated unit: king bed in master, pullout sofa in living room, and two queens in second bedroom.  Great space!


----------



## Lakegirl

Thank you both so very much!!! I know it's a long shot but we can all hope for some magical pixie dust!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Lakegirl said:


> Thank you both so very much!!! I know it's a long shot but we can all hope for some magical pixie dust!!


Those corner rooms are nirvana.  Last year, my wife and I wound up in a 1BR that also was on the corner, so that's twice for corner rooms (sorry *KAT*!). Due to being on a corner, the layout is naturally more spacious and has an extra balcony. Such a great way to spend a few days--sprawl out and relax!


----------



## Dizny Dad

sleepydog25 said:


> . . . . . . . Such a great way to spend a few days--*sprawl out* and relax!



I concur.  I love the space our 1 & 2 BR DVC rooms provide; so  much more than the rooms I get to "enjoy" when travelling for business.  I always empty the suitcases and utilize the dresser drawers, bath vanity drawers, etc.  I have come to hate living out of a suitcase, so I unpack, but all in a nice storage place.

But you probably have never seen _"sprawl out"_ like my DD & DSIL.  There is never a flat space left, plus the floor is covered with stuff.  Man, when they unpack, they UNPACK!


----------



## DiznyDi

5th floor is indeed a lock-off.  We were in 5519 - the 1-bdrm side was enormous! The studio side seemed to me to be smaller than a regular studio.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Hi!  Am onboard and get some free minutes!  Very happy to say we booked a VWL stay for us and friends, December 5-9 2018!

Bobbi


----------



## sleepydog25

bobbiwoz said:


> Hi!  Am onboard and get some free minutes!  Very happy to say we booked a VWL stay for us and friends, December 5-9 2018!
> 
> Bobbi


Yay!  Some day I'll get back to VWL during the holidays.  Want me to add this trip to Page 1?


----------



## bobbiwoz

sleepydog25 said:


> Yay!  Some day I'll get back to VWL during the holidays.  Want me to add this trip to Page 1?


Yes please!
Tom and I start in VGF from December 1-5, then 5-9. VWL.


----------



## sleepydog25

bobbiwoz said:


> Yes please!
> Tom and I start in VGF from December 1-5, then 5-9. VWL.


All set!  As Bugs would say, "Bon Voyahjee!"


----------



## bobbiwoz

sleepydog25 said:


> All set!  As Bugs would say, "Bon Voyahjee!"


Thank you!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Sleepy -* please add DiznyDi & I to the list for VWL Dec. 7th thru the 14th.


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> *Sleepy -* please add DiznyDi & I to the list for VWL Dec. 7th thru the 14th.


Done!  I smell another meet coming on!


----------



## ottawagreg

Hello from Illinois where the nasty, wicked cold continues.  Minus 17 degrees Fahrenheit this morning taking the dogs out.  I need more DVC points.  I could spend all of January at the Lodge.  We had a great trip this Christmas, one of our best really.  We were very blessed on the first day within in hours of our arrival.

Two years ago I experienced trouble renewing APs online, the site kept crashing.  It told me that sale went thru but it did not show that tix were current in my account.  Finally after the extension window closed I called a CM and they fixed it.  He told me he extended the dates to correspond with the phone call.  Thus we had a new expiration date on the passes.  When we arrived the next trip and went to customer relations to pick up new passes the gal tells me we have only six months remaining, and I explain we have more and I had booked a summer trip (with air fare) according to the new expiration date.  She says no you don't.  In short I coughed up another $350 to extend the passes for the next summer.  I was very angry. 

Last summer 2017 my wife repeats the renewal task but now they offer a bonus month with the DVC discount, and we get 13 month AP which moves or renewal date into August.  Not a difference to us as it does affect our bi-annual trips.  The only catch was we had to go to customer relations to reactivate the passes.  I did not understand why as they were the same passes, just renewed.  So go there and wait in line, we are called to the next window and the young man asks for our IDs.  He comments that five months have expired already on the passes and they are not yet activated.  My blood pressure starts to raise because I think he is getting ready to tell me it is going to cost me cash.  I said that we have experienced problems in the past and I hope that this not a repeat.  He smiles at me as says let me see what I can do for you, let's see what we are able to do to in the software.

After a very long time of silence by everyone (probably all of 2 minutes ), he says I see you have another trip next summer.  I said that is correct.  He asks me when will I becoming after that.  I explain next Christmas time and that we will be off the property by January 1 or 2.  He asked if we would be leaving by the 15th for sure, and I said we would easily be gone by then.  Two more minutes of silent keyboarding.  Finally he tells me that he has reset my passes to the day that we arrived and with the 13 month passes our APs are good until 01/15/2019!!  We get three trips out the purchase we made in August 2017.  I was so happy I stuck my arm under the glass to shake his hand.  Judging by his stunned reaction I think I violated protocol on that move.  Anyway God bless Matty at the MK customer relations window and thanks again very much!  I figure that is worth about $1000 if I had bought park tix for just the December 2018 trip, maybe more.  I can let them lapse and repurchase APs in summer of 2019.  Two full years between buying the passes, how sweet is that?


----------



## ottawagreg

We kept this as a souvenir.  They were changing over to the new policy as were leaving.  We had mousekeeping the last three days we were there.  We did not let them in as we did not need anything, a few towels and a TP was all we wanted.  But there was a bigger presence in the hallway.  I noticed more supervisor types walking in the hallways talking to the workers, and lots of knocking on doors in the mornings when we were in our room.  We shall see I suppose how things progress.


----------



## Granny

Greg...thanks for the trash removal update...and for your pixie dust story about the APs.  I'm glad that all worked out for you!


----------



## Granny

I see a new post on Humphrey's Wilderness Lodge page about yet another change at Geyser Point.

_*Rumor/Update:*

*I heard from a very reliable source that the operations and menu are changing at Geyser Point. Recent updates to the operations have you check in to be seated in the bar and grill area. Going forward, the walk-up window will be for "To-Go" orders only, with additional seating being placed behind Salon by the Springs. The bar and grill will get a completely new and separate menu from the QS window.*
_​Here's the link:  https://www.facebook.com/Unofficialwildernesslodgepages/


It seems that they really didn't think the whole thing through about the Geyser Point/counter service combo situation.  I'm fine with the changes, and I hope they have a real food service menu at GP instead of just the bar appetizers.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> I see a new post on Humphrey's Wilderness Lodge page about yet another change at Geyser Point.
> 
> _*Rumor/Update:*
> 
> *I heard from a very reliable source that the operations and menu are changing at Geyser Point. Recent updates to the operations have you check in to be seated in the bar and grill area. Going forward, the walk-up window will be for "To-Go" orders only, with additional seating being placed behind Salon by the Springs. The bar and grill will get a completely new and separate menu from the QS window.*
> _​Here's the link:  https://www.facebook.com/Unofficialwildernesslodgepages/
> 
> 
> It seems that they really didn't think the whole thing through about the Geyser Point/counter service combo situation.  I'm fine with the changes, and I hope they have a real food service menu at GP instead of just the bar appetizers.



I saw that Granny!  Personally I wonder how long that counter service will be there.   If they aren't really providing seating?  This is a pipe dream but as it was likely thought to be easy access to food for those at the pool maybe they'd start wait service.  Not really the Disney way sadly but I'd be thinking about it if I was them.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> I see a new post on Humphrey's Wilderness Lodge page about yet another change at Geyser Point.
> 
> _*Rumor/Update:*
> 
> *I heard from a very reliable source that the operations and menu are changing at Geyser Point. Recent updates to the operations have you check in to be seated in the bar and grill area. Going forward, the walk-up window will be for "To-Go" orders only, with additional seating being placed behind Salon by the Springs. The bar and grill will get a completely new and separate menu from the QS window.*
> _​Here's the link:  https://www.facebook.com/Unofficialwildernesslodgepages/
> 
> 
> It seems that they really didn't think the whole thing through about the Geyser Point/counter service combo situation.  I'm fine with the changes, and I hope they have a real food service menu at GP instead of just the bar appetizers.


Read this, as well, and I have similar thoughts. I've never felt that the purposed design of GP was well conceived.  "We need a QS by the new pool!"  Fine, but there was such little seating to begin at GP, it's as if they expected people to walk away with food rather than sit. The three times we visited GP, it was clear there wasn't enough seating. Each time, we would see a family of three or four seated at an area that would easily seat eight because there weren't a lot of tables that only sat four, for example. I don't mind the wait to be seated aspect for that very reason. Still, the more casual walk up and sit down will be missed. I'm with you, *KAT*--will the QS window survive? They need something for the new pool, I guess, though we managed to survive for a long time without one when it was Hidden Springs. I do hope they add some more quality dishes to GP. We miss the salmon BLT, for instance, something to counter beef and bison.


----------



## jimmytammy

Chiming in on the GP changes.  Our 1st experiences there were back in March, then again in May.  I liked the feel of it then.  I liked the food choices.  Then in Dec. we went there twice.  My immediate concern was the seating.  The feel of it before was laid back, Territory Lounge like.  You walk in, grab a seat if available and hang out.  Now, its a bit too formal for what it was trying to capture IMO.  
As Sleepy said, the food changes too aren't as appealing as before.  So we found ourselves going back to TL to hang out in Dec


----------



## jimmytammy

*Lakegirl*
We stayed in one of those 2 beds on the corner facing the pool once(I believe it was room #2519).  It was our first experience ever in a 2 bed, and all other 2 beds since have been compared to that one.  Ask for near elevator as 1st request, then its just a matter of whether you have a preference of floor level.  Then as time approaches, 2 1/2 weeks out minimum, call MS and ask for a specific room # as your choice.  I know this sounds like a wild chance in hades of happening, but a CM at MS told me when I was making room requests with just a matter of weeks to go(I understand they issue rooms about 2 weeks to go)at BWV, I could make a room # request.  Lo and behold he was right!!


----------



## catfan98

We’re planning a trip for the 3rd week in December.  We have a BWV owner lined up and ready to go at the 11 month mark for a 2 bedroom villa.  We are excited to stay at BWV, but of curiosity, what are the chances of a 2 bedroom being open at BRV at the 7 month mark?


----------



## sleepydog25

catfan98 said:


> We’re planning a trip for the 3rd week in December.  We have a BWV owner lined up and ready to go at the 11 month mark for a 2 bedroom villa.  We are excited to stay at BWV, but of curiosity, what are the chances of a 2 bedroom being open at BRV at the 7 month mark?


Welcome, *catfan*! I'd say your odds will be long. There aren't a ton of 2BRs at VWL (sorry, I still call it that), so they tend to go quickly at 11 months. Same for studios since they cost less. The 1BRs have a little more leeway, but even those are usually gone well before the 7-month point. HOWEVER, wait lists do work on occasion, and it's certainly worth a try.  Good luck!


----------



## jimmytammy

catfan98 said:


> We’re planning a trip for the 3rd week in December.  We have a BWV owner lined up and ready to go at the 11 month mark for a 2 bedroom villa.  We are excited to stay at BWV, but of curiosity, what are the chances of a 2 bedroom being open at BRV at the 7 month mark?


Not very likely, and reason why is its the smallest DVC resort at WDW.  Its very popular in Dec because of the decorations and the whole resort embodies the Holiday spirit.  Owners tend to get the reservations pretty quickly.  The owner can always waitlist, but I would make sure you have the BWV ressies no matter what.  Good luck and Moose Dust(its our version of Pixie Dust round these parts)to you!!


----------



## catfan98

sleepydog25 said:


> Welcome, *catfan*! I'd say your odds will be long. There aren't a ton of 2BRs at VWL (sorry, I still call it that), so they tend to go quickly at 11 months. Same for studios since they cost less. The 1BRs have a little more leeway, but even those are usually gone well before the 7-month point. HOWEVER, wait lists do work on occasion, and it's certainly worth a try.  Good luck!



Thank you for the reply sleepydog!  I don’t know that we would want or try to change, as the kids really love the Epcot area.  This is good info to know just in case, though, if the thought were to occur.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

catfan98 said:


> We’re planning a trip for the 3rd week in December.  We have a BWV owner lined up and ready to go at the 11 month mark for a 2 bedroom villa.  We are excited to stay at BWV, but of curiosity, what are the chances of a 2 bedroom being open at BRV at the 7 month mark?



11 months at VWL would be very good odds but I agree at 7 months it's unlikely - might be a couple of the days available but it's probably going to have holes in the week.  Never know though and if the owner is willing to waitlist for you then it doesn't hurt to try as people do make changes to plans.


----------



## sleepydog25

catfan98 said:


> Thank you for the reply sleepydog!  I don’t know that we would want or try to change, as the kids really love the Epcot area.  This is good info to know just in case, though, if the thought were to occur.


There are no bad resorts, and the proximity to Epcot and DHS from BWV is a nice perk of renting there. I don't know how often you've rented before, but if you continue to do so, I think the kids (and you!) will truly enjoy the Lodge area. For us, it's more immersive into theming than most other resorts. At BWV, though, there will certainly be lots to do and see.


----------



## rkstocke5609

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I saw that Granny!  Personally I wonder how long that counter service will be there.   If they aren't really providing seating?  This is a pipe dream but as it was likely thought to be easy access to food for those at the pool maybe they'd start wait service.  Not really the Disney way sadly but I'd be thinking about it if I was them.



Well, if you’re at VGC you get poolside wait service (food & bev)....maybe we just need some California Nice....


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rkstocke5609 said:


> Well, if you’re at VGC you get poolside wait service (food & bev)....maybe we just need some California Nice....



Oh my goodness, yes!  I just got off an un-solicited call from DL - this was from the VGC room assignor due to a particular request that was on our reservation (also have a hotel room so not the norm) but going well out of their way to try and get what we were looking for.  And a couple of days ago checking on our Gluten free request for the WOC dessert package.  And yesterday I spent quite a bit of time on the phone with with the VGC front desk about some other needs for the room.


----------



## rkstocke5609

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Oh my goodness, yes!  I just got off an un-solicited call from DL - this was from the VGC room assignor due to a particular request that was on our reservation (also have a hotel room so not the norm) but going well out of their way to try and get what we were looking for.  And a couple of days ago checking on our Gluten free request for the WOC dessert package.  And yesterday I spent quite a bit of time on the phone with with the VGC front desk about some other needs for the room.



Yeah, I feel blessed to have gotten two Trips to VGC while the Wilderness construction has been going on.  But now, I’m a bit concerned because I was spoiled with all the added special stuff that comes with staying there.  Florida will really have to wow me to not make me think of going back to California— I love VGC & the way the two parks lay out.  Let’s face it, customer service and attention to detail at VGC, Disneyland, & California Adventures is really really good.


----------



## horselover

ottawagreg said:


> Good morning groupies. I am writing this note from room 3935 in the villas at wilderness lodge. Only two days remaining on our trip. Flying home on Sunday if Lord is willing. Weather in Illinois is terrible with more snow today. We feel the effects here. Chilly at night, but comfortable overall. I got heaping mound of pixie dust on the day of arrival. Post it when I have keyboard.
> 
> i have noticed LOTS of helicopters overhead. Yesterday at HS there were three overhead at one time. Not a pilot, but it appeared that they were all flying in similar pattern. Nothing for awhile then I would see one on same flight path. Then another. Soon after another. Same experience at Epcot but it was late afternoon (went to candlelight) and it did not attract my attention much. Did any of you that were early December see or notice this?  Seemed like they were watching or searching. Am I crazy or do you have thoughts about this?



I noticed the helicopters too.  Flying over DHS & Epcot all the time during our stay.



DenLo said:


> Wow three hours to get out of the garage at Disney Springs today .  I heard they closed MK at 11:30 AM today.  Now explain to me again why people want to be at WDW on New Year's Eve?



Well we were there!   I purposely booked BCV so we would not have to leave the resort & deal with any traffic.  We did MK on 12/30 for the preview fireworks which was a bit of a bust.  Fireworks themselves were incredible (what we saw of them).  By the time we got off HM & started making our way towards the hub CMs weren't letting anyone else into the hub (even though it seemed to me there was plenty of room).  They herded us shoulder to should over the bridge between Liberty Square & Adventureland towards Main St. & kept telling us keep moving, keep moving.       There really was nowhere to move to & by that time the fireworks had started.  We didn't get a good view of the beginning & by the time we finally got close to Crystal Palace I finally just stopped.  There was no place we could have gone & I at least wanted to see the grand finale.  Finale was everything I heard it would be, but I just wish we could have seen the entire show without looking over our shoulder & trying not to step on people.  Had I known the hub would be closed we would have gone around the back of the castle instead.

NYE at Epcot was interesting.   We had 5:15 ADR at Via Napoli.  Wasn't too bad crowdwise then.  We finished dinner just as holiday Illuminations was ending.  We watched from Italy & then Whoa Nelly!  The crowds came out of nowhere!  It was packed but at least manageable to walk until we got to about China.  By Norway we were shoulder to shoulder the entire width across the WS walkway.  One lane of traffic was getting through going in the opposite direction of WS.  Of course we had FPs for TT so we had to go in that direction.  It was a bit scary being that packed in.  The woman next to me started to freak out a little.  Thankfully when we arrived at Mexico they were shuttling people around the back of the pavilion which comes out at TT.   We waited close to 45 min. in the FP line to ride TT.  By 8:30 we were done.  There was no point in fighting the crowds.  People were already staking out spots on the grass around the lagoons (small ones near the entrance to WS).  People had blankets & clearly planned to be there until midnight.  I had no idea people did that as this was our first NYE trip.   It was cold & I didn't want to sit on the grass doing nothing for hours so we headed out.  We watched the fireworks from the YC boat dock.  That turned out to be a really good idea because as the Epcot fireworks were just getting to the finale the fireworks started at DHS & DS as well.  We had fireworks going off all around us.  It was pretty cool.   So now we know if we ever do another NYE trip stay at BCV & don't bother going to Epcot or bring a blanket, food, & plan to hang out for a long time.   All in all it was fun & I wouldn't be opposed to doing it again but it wouldn't be something I do every year.  I have a bucket list item to see the NYE fireworks over Sydney harbor.   I anticipate that will get crossed off my list within the next few years.




bobbiwoz said:


> Someone may be walking Villas Wilderness Lodge Studios the first day of booking is blocked.  What you want is not a slam dunk.



I found that out today.  Checked a few days ago for a standard view studio at BLT for 12/8-12.  It was available but the nights before it were not.  Walkers.   Logged in exactly at 8:00 today & the night of the 8th was gone.  It was too early to book 9-12 so I waitlisted 8-12 & then figured I'd check tomorrow for 9-12 & then waitlist the single night of 12/8.   Lake view was available but it would have meant borrowing 15 points vs 3.  VWL was available for 61 points for all nights but I would have needed to borrow all of those.   Checked again about an hour ago.  Nights of 12/8 & 9 are now gone at BLT for standard studio & the night of 12/8 was gone for a studio at VWL.       I grabbed the lake view studio at BLT.  I didn't really want to borrow but I didn't want to risk not getting anything.  This is my first time booking early Dec.  It's harder than Christmas!    

@sleepydog25 can you add me to the vacation list for 12/8-12 at BLT?  Thanks!



DiznyDi said:


> 5th floor is indeed a lock-off.  We were in 5519 - the 1-bdrm side was enormous! The studio side seemed to me to be smaller than a regular studio.



And we've been in 5517 twice!  Loved that room so much.  



Dizny Dad said:


> *Sleepy -* please add DiznyDi & I to the list for VWL Dec. 7th thru the 14th.



Hooray we overlap!

Happy New Year groupies!  Took me awhile to catch up again.  We had a mostly good trip with a few hiccups.  See my review of 12/30 & 31 above.   On our arrival day (28th) we had planned to head to DS for a mid afternoon lunch, but DH wanted to see the final version of construction so we drove over to VWL.  It was easier to do it this day as we only had the car for a one day rental.  Didn't work out so well.  Guard refused to let us in.  We really were there to eat & spend money but he said no not without a reservation.  My reply was they don't take reservations at GP to which he replied well I guess you're not coming in then.   He was kind of rude.  So we had to U-turn & head to DS anyway.  Drove out of our way to VWL & then couldn't get in.  We did make it back there on on 2nd MK day 1/2 & I was so sad the tree was already down.      So DH never got to see that which was a bummer since he hasn't been to the Lodge at Christmas in 2 years.  GP was closed because it was cold & windy.  The entire trip was cold & windy.  We had 2 decent days the entire week which was disappointing especially after it had been so cold during my earlier in Dec. trip.   So overall our trip(s) to the Lodge were kind of a bust.  DH did say he thought they did a nice job with GP & the overall landscaping, but he agreed with me the new pool is awful.  Stupid boulders.       Our room at BCV was in good shape but on the road side a few doors down from the loading dock.  Not a great location for me as I'm a very light sleeper.  Didn't get a good night's sleep all week.  Our dryer barely worked.  What is up with the dryers in DVC units?  This happens to us all the time.  I called maintenance & they did come, but even after they came it still took 3 cycles to dry a load.  Not acceptable.  Also had very low water pressure in the shower & had to turn the faucet all the way up as far as it went to get hot water.   We did get a full cleaning on our T&T day.  No idea why.  I think the maid just made a mistake.  WiFi at BC was the worst I've ever experienced & I think it was just BC because it seemed to work fine other places.   We also got stuck & couldn't fly out on Thu. because of the storm.  I rebooked our flights for Wed. night to get out ahead of it.  Watched the flight all day (9 pm flight).  It was delayed 15 min. all day.  2 min. from turning into the rental return car at MCO we get a text flight is cancelled.  No explanation just cancelled.  Thank goodness for the traffic around the airport because if there hadn't been traffic I would have returned the car & we would have been stuck.  Luckily we had a room to go back to at BCV, but there wasn't a room to be found anywhere on property for Thu. night because of the marathon.  I ended up booking a room at the Hyatt since our 2nd rescheduled flight for Fri. was 7:40 a.m.   We spent most of Thu. just hanging around.  DH had no park tickets left so we played pool, went to the movies, then had dinner at Homecomin' before heading to the airport.   Hyatt was nice enough & certainly very convenient to just get up & walk downstairs but once again not great for a light sleeper.

That probably sounds like we had a terrible trip, but we really didn't.  DH loved FOP & we had planned to go again on Wed morning but it was raining pretty hard so that was a no.  Crowds overall (except NYE) were what we have come to expect from our many trips over Christmas so manageable for us.  We had so much good food!   Went to tea at GF, light dinner at Cali Grill, excellent dinner & visit with my bartender friend at Flying Fish, tried Morimoto for the 1st time (OMG the ribs!), lunch at the Boathouse bar (get the filet mignon sliders a bargain!).   Met some friends at Jellyrolls Fri. night.  So much fun (and too many drinks I won't lie!).  DH was doing shots at the bar with my friends from another board.  Who are you & what have you done with my husband?!       He really is not a big drinker so that was pretty funny.   He said my friends are crazy & he can see why I like them so much.      I have definitely come to see, if I didn't know already, Disney is all about the food & visiting with friends for me now.   The parks are fun but I'm more into the food.  DS is a foodie destination now.  They did a great job there.  Can't wait until Wine Bar George opens.

So that was our trip & I head back again in 46 days.  I've got 46 days to lose the weight I gained.


----------



## sleepydog25

@horselover - Dare I say that Disney is in danger of being a victim of its own success? While I realize some of the issues you found were, for lack of a better word, understandable, it's clear to see there's a brewing problem with crowd management as well as room management. I don't know what they can do about "walkers" (likely nothing), but it's increasingly a problem. When you can't get into your home resort at 11 months, it becomes an issue, and I don't care that it's at a typically tough time of the year to book. The truth is, it's becoming the norm thanks to so many events that Disney has instituted over the past several years. I love my DVC, but I no longer recommend it to people who ask me about it. When you can't even be guaranteed a reservation at 11 months, then there's a reduced value in owning DVC. That's also one of the prime reasons we'll likely never add on. A 100-pt contract will run you well into five figures, and that essentially guarantees you little. I'm glad you wound up having a good time, and like you, we're finding the parks are holding less and less appeal. It's no wonder they're improving DS.


----------



## rkstocke5609

sleepydog25 said:


> @horselover - Dare I say that Disney is in danger of being a victim of its own success? While I realize some of the issues you found were, for lack of a better word, understandable, it's clear to see there's a brewing problem with crowd management as well as room management. I don't know what they can do about "walkers" (likely nothing), but it's increasingly a problem. When you can't get into your home resort at 11 months, it becomes an issue, and I don't care that it's at a typically tough time of the year to book. The truth is, it's becoming the norm thanks to so many events that Disney has instituted over the past several years. I love my DVC, but I no longer recommend it to people who ask me about it. When you can't even be guaranteed a reservation at 11 months, then there's a reduced value in owning DVC. That's also one of the prime reasons we'll likely never add on. A 100-pt contract will run you well into five figures, and that essentially guarantees you little. I'm glad you wound up having a good time, and like you, we're finding the parks are holding less and less appeal. It's no wonder they're improving DS.



Interesting that you say this, I have been wondering if the early December times have gotten such that booking a hotel reservation is more rational than going with points.  I’m also still eagerly waiting to see what happens to the ability for PVB owners to book once it is completely sold out....


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rkstocke5609 said:


> Interesting that you say this, I have been wondering if the early December times have gotten such that booking a hotel reservation is more rational than going with points.  I’m also still eagerly waiting to see what happens to the ability for PVB owners to book once it is completely sold out....



PVB standard views were/are gone for several days in early December.  Lakeview was but seems like people freaked and started walking and now they were back when I looked earlier.  It's pretty much following other resorts.


----------



## Kathymford

Through random persistence (i.e., not checking every single day, but checking when i thought about it), I was able to put together a full week (6 nights) in a standard studio at PVB. It was a complete shock. I had the first three nights, then the last, then 4th night. And just as I was about to give up (~34 days prior to check in), the 5th night popped up. It was very strange to me how just individual nights would randomly show up! This was for the week after Thanksgiving (11/26-12/2).


----------



## Dizny Dad

horselover said:


> . . . . . .   By Norway we were shoulder to shoulder the entire width across the WS walkway.   . . . . . . It was a bit scary being that packed in.  The woman next to me started to freak out a little.   . . . . . .



We had the same type of experience when visiting HS and the Osborne Lights.  It was literally shoulder to shoulder, chest to back type of a squeezing crowd.  I commented at the time to DiznyDi that I hoped no one had a heart attack or some other medical need, as there would be no way help could get close very quickly.  There were a few close to the panic mode.  They routed a dense crowd in back behind Streets of America and into the lights from the back side.  Once on the SoA, you had to move with the crowd, similar to standing in front of the Castle in MK by Casey's and the fireworks show just ended (Yeah, that was scary, too).  DiznyDi & I tend to stay away from events that make you want to "Moo" out loud as the crowd moves along. DiznyDi hates when I do that.


----------



## skier_pete

sleepydog25 said:


> The truth is, it's becoming the norm thanks to so many events that Disney has instituted over the past several years. I love my DVC, but I no longer recommend it to people who ask me about it. When you can't even be guaranteed a reservation at 11 months, then there's a reduced value in owning DVC.



So - I would like to point out, with only a few exceptions - it really is only the first two weeks of December, and particular to studios that this is a problem. I suppose if that is the time you have to go - and I am guessing many people feel they have to go at this time since it is so popular - then yeah I would maybe recommend against it, but for 96% of the year there is really no problem getting your home at 11 months out.  And for me personally, early December is extremely low on my priority list. We took one trip to Disney early December (2009) and while I enjoyed the holiday stuff, I found that (a) it was WAAYYY too crowded for my taste even back then - might still be the most crowded trip I've ever taken and (b) there's so much stuff that needs to get done to prepare for Christmas I found the weeks leading up to the trip and after the trip were absolutely miserable as we tried to decorate and get presents bought and wrapped and shipping..etc. I would prefer to go before Thanksgiving and see the decorations and then have Christmas season at home. That's just me, but the craze of early December DVC booking doesn't affect me at all. 

I do agree I wish there was something that could be done about "walking" without really screwing up the DVC experience. I have done it myself out of necessity, but if they found a way to eliminate it I would be all for it. I've always perhaps thought they could limit the number of changes to a reservation. Perhaps you can change your reservation 3 times for free, but after that it's a $25 fee. While it wouldn't eliminate walking, it could cut it back. (Probably a debate for another thread.)


----------



## rkstocke5609

KAT4DISNEY said:


> PVB standard views were/are gone for several days in early December.  Lakeview was but seems like people freaked and started walking and now they were back when I looked earlier.  It's pretty much following other resorts.


Glad to hear this.  I have always feared that with the average PVB contract at somewhere near 160 points that the number of points represented by the bungalows would cause difficulty in booking the studios (since few buyers intend to book bungalows).  Guess my fears will prove unfounded.


----------



## sleepydog25

********** said:


> So - I would like to point out, with only a few exceptions - it really is only the first two weeks of December, and particular to studios that this is a problem. I suppose if that is the time you have to go - and I am guessing many people feel they have to go at this time since it is so popular - then yeah I would maybe recommend against it, but for 96% of the year there is really no problem getting your home at 11 months out.  And for me personally, early December is extremely low on my priority list. We took one trip to Disney early December (2009) and while I enjoyed the holiday stuff, I found that (a) it was WAAYYY too crowded for my taste even back then - might still be the most crowded trip I've ever taken and (b) there's so much stuff that needs to get done to prepare for Christmas I found the weeks leading up to the trip and after the trip were absolutely miserable as we tried to decorate and get presents bought and wrapped and shipping..etc. I would prefer to go before Thanksgiving and see the decorations and then have Christmas season at home. That's just me, but the craze of early December DVC booking doesn't affect me at all.
> 
> I do agree I wish there was something that could be done about "walking" without really screwing up the DVC experience. I have done it myself out of necessity, but if they found a way to eliminate it I would be all for it. I've always perhaps thought they could limit the number of changes to a reservation. Perhaps you can change your reservation 3 times for free, but after that it's a $25 fee. While it wouldn't eliminate walking, it could cut it back. (Probably a debate for another thread.)


You're correct that the prime issue is during that couple of weeks; however, where it used to be a couple of weeks, I'm seeing more and more of similar issues during the whole gamut of the holiday season, as well as some during high profile events such as a road race or the onset of F&W and attempting to get in at the Epcot resorts, et.al. Admittedly, we've not had a lot of issues.  Then again, we've not tried the holidays for a few years and generally stay at our home resort even during F&W, for example.  I don't think there is an equable solution to the walking issue, though something along the lines you suggested might just work.


----------



## twinklebug

The DVCs are all becoming victims of their own success. We don't help the issue by promoting how wonderful the decor around the resorts is, but we can't lie. No one decorates better than Disney. Early December is hardly low season anymore, perhaps it's simply time for the seasons to be changed. Pull some points in from another time of year that doesn't fill up as quickly.

Regarding walkers: I would like to see the practice abolished all together. We all need to change our reservations by a day here or there to suit our schedules or flights, a few changes should be allowed. Obvious call after call after call to member services to walk the reservations need to be clamped down on and the caller told that they will be put to the back of the wait list for their entire stay after so a few such calls. Three changes rings as the magic number to me too.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

One thing about DVC is that it is sold to be occupied 100% year round.  Of course there aren't fixed weeks for most locations so the "year round" isn't really taken care of at the time of sale but in the availability when one goes to book.  As certain times of the year have been promoted by Disney parks with increased events, decorations etc they have increased popularity over other times.  Disney seems to be working on the slow times to build them up too so maybe we'll see an easing in what is currently so difficult.  Or maybe there will have to be a reallocation to attempt to shift some demand.  Overall I think people are just getting more on the ball about booking so it's filling up faster.  A get shut out once at 9 months and you're going to be online at 10 months.  Get shut out at 10 months you're going to be online at 11 months going forward type of thing. 

I also feel and have said this elsewhere that the online booking tools have had an influence.  Now you watch dates disappearing and get online as quick as possible to get your room.  Before we were oblivious if a date was gone or not until you called in - and then if it was your date you might not know that the day before was all booked up.  And it's just easier to book online.   No calling in and waiting in a queue.  More people can book at one time vs being based on how many CM's were working at the time so it also goes faster - ie, 8 am instead of 9:30 or 10 am.

I don't love it but will adjust.  When I don't want to adjust I'll sell but am willing to deal with it now.  And walkers don't bother me other than I think there is more walking than needed.  We're able to shift travel times so are also lucky that way.


----------



## skier_pete

twinklebug said:


> The DVCs are all becoming victims of their own success. We don't help the issue by promoting how wonderful the decor around the resorts is, but we can't lie. No one decorates better than Disney. Early December is hardly low season anymore, perhaps it's simply time for the seasons to be changed. Pull some points in from another time of year that doesn't fill up as quickly.



Well, some of it is just the numbers...WLV/BRV is very popular pre-christmas. There used to be say a million DVC members and 10% that want to stay there at Christmas. Now there are two million DVC members and it's still 10%, but that's twice as many people. It's why Beach Club is so brutal to get into at 7 months. A huge # of members vying for those slots. 

However, I want to point out this also a victim of the nice flexible system that DVC has given us. Many timeshares require you to buy fixed weeks. DVCs points system makes it so these dates are at a premium. 

One thing DVC could do - if they so chose to - is redistribute the points, so that the first two weeks of December (and most race weekends) are no longer low point total weeks. They could make those weeks higher point totals, and that would likely distribute a portion of members to other times of the year.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

So it just became apparent why Cub's Den was not reopened as the announcement from Disney is that they are closing all the Kids clubs resort wide as of July 31st.

Just as we're starting to get a round of young ones back in the family!


----------



## rkstocke5609

KAT4DISNEY said:


> So it just became apparent why Cub's Den was not reopened as the announcement from Disney is that they are closing all the Kids clubs resort wide as of July 31st.
> 
> Just as we're starting to get a round of young ones back in the family!



Very sad to hear this, my daughter has fond memories from doing this at Wilderness, Polynesian, & Beach Club.  I recall it allowed for a nice adult dinner night out with adult beverages.  I’m sad that others won’t have the same opportunity for a break.


----------



## sleepydog25

Same here. Used the Cubs' Den a few times when heading over to AP. DD loved it there.  Another cost-cutting move and one more step back in customer service.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

So, what's happening tomorrow?

I'm going to Disneyland!!!!  Oh wait.....while that's true it isn't the big event of the day.....

*Wishing the keeper of our VWL Groupie Thread a Very Happy Birthday!*
*Have a great Day Sleepy!!!*
* *​


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday Sleepy!! *


----------



## rkstocke5609

Ditto — HAPPY BIRTHDAY Sleepy!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Gotta jump in on this . . . .

 HAPPY BIRTHDAY SLEEPY!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Sleepy !!! *

* *


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SLEEPYDOG!!!


----------



## twinklebug

* Happy Birthday Sleepy! *


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Slydog!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

*To learn a bit more about ourselves, I thought it might be neat to share what jobs we hold currently and what past jobs we had.  It may be eye opening for us all!!*

So, other than going to work in the summers while in school for my Dads construction business(I think this was mainly to get me out of my moms hair and it seems I was pretty young, maybe 6-7), I drove a school bus 2 yrs(when they used to let the students still drive), was a bus boy for a very short time(owner told me if I broke a dish, he would break my head, so I decided before I broke one over his head, it was time to quit), was a cook at Pizza hut while in college(best thing that came out of that was learning to work for the public and Tammy was a waitress there, a match made in Pizza Heaven
) and now a full time Partner/Carpenter in our construction business for over 30 yrs


----------



## Dizny Dad

Early on my job was to be a child in the family
Later on I was a teenager, then college student; still being supported by family
Married to Main Squeeze at a tender 21
Supported by Main Squeeze until College Graduation
Started a family; DD & DS
Supported by Family Business until I moved on
Supported by Eng. Firm & travelled everywhere on the planet they told me to go
Still supported by Main Squeeze - 43 years
Planning retirement in two years
Planning more Disney trips

During all that above, in the family business, I started out early as a gardener, then machine shop labor, then control panel wireman, married my High School Sweetheart, College came and went, left the family business (very hard), joined an engineering firm, eventually became General Manager of Automation, then part owner, then old, and now looking for the reward.  But in all that I have come to realize that my rewards have been the opportunities I was presented, the people I have met, and the life I have had with my main squeeze and children.  And what a cool bonus to be involved with such wonderful Groupies.


----------



## horselover

Ok I'll play.

Growing up my first job was shoveling horse poop & I loved every minute of it!      Various retail jobs as a teenager to pay for my horse habit.   My first job out of high school was  working as a broker's assistant at Merrill Lynch.  My boss wanted me to get my broker's license, but that would not have been the job for me.   Worked as an office manager until that business went out of business.  Assistant to a senior professor at Harvard Business School.  He hired me for my organizational skills.  His lack of organizational skills eventually got the best of me.    Assistant to the director of marketing at Bay Bank which became BankBoston then Fleet & now Bank of America.     Got married & was a full time mom for while until DS#2 was almost a year old.  DH lost his job during the recession of Bush Sr.  Went back to work at Fleet which was bought not long after I returned by Bank of America.  I was a project analyst in the small business department.  Had to quit that job when it became apparent DS#1's needs required a parent at home.   When the kids were older I worked part time in a gourmet food & wine shop.  That solidified my love of wine.  Gave most of my paycheck back to them buying wine.       Needed rotator cuff surgery & had to take some time off.  They wouldn't hold my job unfortunately & I needed something that would still allow me to be home for the kids so I worked as a crossing guard for a couple years.   Kids were nice, but being outside in pouring rain, snow, sleet, dodging cars that didn't stop was not that fun.   Started my own business after that & have been doing it every since.   Love my job as a travel consultant.   And there you have it.


----------



## sleepydog25

*First, and foremost, thanks to everyone for all the birthday wishes! It made turning 39 all the easier.  You're a great bunch of friends (and near family). It's hard to imagine in this age of social media ineptitude and poor social graces that our Groupies have survived by doing the smallest things: being polite, communicating plainly, not being argumentative, and actually caring about the others on this thread. It's a bit self-congratulatory, but we deserve credit for being the warmest, most welcoming place on the DIS. Thank you, Groupies, for enriching my life on an almost daily basis.  
*
Great idea, *JT*, for getting to know each other better, and I might add, a classic example of why we continue to thrive on this thread. 
- Several grocery store-style jobs in high school and college
- Two summers as young college student: jack-of-all-trades at a church camp, from bushhogging to cafeteria work, to plumbing, to pool maintenance; found out there are hundreds of uses for epoxy
- Two summers in latter college years working as Nabisco salesman replacing vacationing full-timers
- Grad school for a year
- Air Force, 21 years
  -- ICBM crew member/commander
  -- Emergency War Order staff officer (we train crew members re: nukes)
  -- XO to various generals throughout my career
  -- Grad school on the Air Force dime
  -- English professor at US Air Force Academy
  -- Chief, Flightline Protocol Office @ Andrews AFB, Home of AF1. I might have met a few people. . .
  -- Deputy J4, Alaskan Command, Elmendorf AFB, AK.
  -- SAHD--most satisfying "job" of my life
  -- Wine shop owner for 4 years--sold it to my business partner after downturn in 2008
  -- Substitute teacher at local school district
  -- Currently, secretary/bookkeeper for local middle school; middle school girls' tennis coach


----------



## Granny

It's been nice getting to know the varied backgrounds of our Groupie family.  Here's my highlights:

- first jobs in fast food arena
- degree from the University of Virginia
- 30 years working for Anheuser-Busch in marketing their fine beers  (until A-B bought by foreign company with ensuing massive layoffs)
- 1 year supermarket cashier
- 1 year marketing director for Build-A-Bear Workshop
- 4 years operations manager at small online retailer of movies, music and toys
- Currently retired, keeping busy with my church and non-profit endeavors


----------



## rkstocke5609

Neat to see people’s work history. 

I am a former (recovering) restaurant manager.  Started out as busboy, moved to Cook, and on up the chain.  Graduated from University of Minnesota at which point moved to management.
At 34 I couldn’t let so many youngsters dictate the outcome of my day any longer so I went and sold siding, windows, & roofing (yep, I was a “tin man”) for 3 years.
After that, I joined a friend who had an Appliance delivery, install & a bit of sales business — he was a one man operation and it was too overwhelming for him. We worked together for 5 years and he decided to retire.  Instead of taking that on I went to work in the warehouse of an appliance distributor that we did business with.  6 years there and I watched it go under in the housing crash, 200+ lost their jobs.  So, then I landed where I’ve been for the last 9 years.  I currently do shipping & receiving for an automation industry distributor.  All the pneumatics, conveyor systems, robots, industrial computers and the like.
And, the most unlikely thing you weren’t expecting to hear— I have delivered pizzas part-time for Dominos for 30 some years (oh, the stories...)


----------



## DVC Jen

This is so interesting learning more about my fellow groupies.  I am going to do me - then since the hubster is in unofficial groupie that some of you met I will do him next.

Me
- started working as a fast food cook at 16.  That lasted about a year and a half when I quit because my boss was asking me to train people she was paying more than me.
- hair stylist at a Fiesta Salon - way back in the mid 80's
-SAHM - by far the most amazing and worthwhile and important job I have ever had.  It resulted in two amazing daughters who are personally and socially responsible adults.
-Preschool teacher for 3 year olds.  I loved this job so much - until the school administration and a few crazy parents (literally) made it hell.
-Photographer - I still do this occassionally
-(current)E-commerce shop owner (Etsy).  This job doesn't provide a huge income because what I do takes quite a while to create. But it is 100% mine.  It keeps me incredibly busy and I love it so much.

Ian (hubby)
-grocery store stock boy
-stock boy at the Limited
-(current)Started working for Rockwell International which became Rockwell Collins and will be changing again in the next year.  Ian has worked for them for 32 years started as a test engineer, moved onto software engineering, systems engineering, two different levels of management and now is a Chief Systems Engineer for the same company. 
-(current)University of Texas at Dallas - Faculty advisor.  Ian mentors three different groups of engineering students with projects they are working on for other companies.  When he retires he is hoping to start working for UTD as Adjunct Professor in the engineering dept.


----------



## rkstocke5609

DVC Jen said:


> This is so interesting learning more about my fellow groupies.  I am going to do me - then since the hubster is in unofficial groupie that some of you met I will do him next.
> 
> Me
> - started working as a fast food cook at 16.  That lasted about a year and a half when I quit because my boss was asking me to train people she was paying more than me.
> - hair stylist at a Fiesta Salon - way back in the mid 80's
> -SAHM - by far the most amazing and worthwhile and important job I have ever had.  It resulted in two amazing daughters who are personally and socially responsible adults.
> -Preschool teacher for 3 year old.  I loved this job so much - until the school administration and a few crazy (literally) made it hell.
> -Photographer - I still do this occassionally
> -(current)E-commerce shop owner (Etsy).  This job doesn't provide a huge income because what I do takes quite a while to create. But it is 100% mine.  It keeps me incredibly busy and I love it so much.
> 
> Ian (hubby)
> -grocery store stock boy
> -stock boy at the Limited
> -(current)Started working for Rockwell International which became Rockwell Collins and will be changing again in the next year.  Ian has worked for them for 32 years started as a test engineer, moved onto software engineering, systems engineering, two different levels of management and now is a Chief Systems Engineer for the same company.
> -(current)University of Texas at Dallas - Faculty advisor.  Ian mentors three different groups of engineering students with projects they are working on for other companies.  When he retires he is hoping to start working for UTD as Adjunct Professor in the engineering dept.


I am going to admit that I googled “SAHM” — I feel so stupid.....


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*@blossomz!!!*
 
A fresh picture from this morning.  Hope your birthday is terrific!


----------



## DiznyDi

Wishing *Blossom* a very *Happy Birthday!!*


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Blossomz!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *@blossomz!!!*
> View attachment 294070
> A fresh picture from this morning.  Hope your birthday is terrific!


*KAT:*  From which room is this picture taken (if I may be so bold to ask)?

AND,* HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BLOSSOMOZ!! *


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Blossom !!!  *


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> *Happy Birthday Blossom !!!  *



Happy birthday!

@KAT4DISNEY any requests I should put in for my VGC studio?  I need to put in requests for my Feb trip at WDW soon so I may as well add VGC requests at the same time.


----------



## DVC Jen

rkstocke5609 said:


> I am going to admit that I googled “SAHM” — I feel so stupid.....



Don't feel stupid.  If it's not something you have seen a lot how could you know what it meant?  Hugs


----------



## DVC Jen

Happy Birthday Blossomz


----------



## ErinC

Crash reading to catch up! Happy Birthday Blossomz! I love the work history info. My first job was in high school working for Marshall's clothing store. In college I worked the checkout and Christmas layaway at Walmart (that's a job that will teach to be humble and patient). My first job out of college was teaching 6th grade at a public middle school here in town. 3 years later, I quit to be a SAHM for 11 years. I did work some preschool jobs off and on during my time at home. When my youngest was 4 I went back to teaching at a private Christian school teaching 2nd grade. A few years later I moved to 3rd grade, and then at the 7 year mark, I moved to the middle school (all at the same school). I'm on year 11 teaching. I plan to teach a few more until DD 14 graduates, then I will decide what I want to do with my life when I grow up! 

We moved DD21 to St. Augustine last weekend and got her all settled in. She started occupational therapy school this week. Gonna be a long 2 years I think. They told them that they needed to devote at least 3 hours of study for every credit hour they have each week. 17 hours x 3 = 51 hours of study per week!  I did send her off with an DVC AP in hand, so if she can find the time, she can at least go to the parks. I took Twinklebugs advice and called member services so that they have a magic file number on her, and she can validate the AP without us being there. 

Last but not least, any groupies have any advice about what building to request for the Poly Villas? We have a standard view reserved.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Granny said:


> *Happy Birthday Blossom !!!  *


Adding belated wishes!  Just off cruise today.

Heading home to pick up Gus from kennel!!

Bobbi


----------



## twinklebug

Work histories hmm? Well, since I've been job hunting lately I could easily cut and past my resume...but those are anything but fun. Instead, I'll pop in the lesser known items hidden between the lines 

In college I worked for Sears (hated it) and Lechmere (I Loved it! My bosses were Tom & Jerry ). I sold boom boxes, Walkman tape players and radar detectors which were the hottest thing for thieves to pry off the counter and run through the doors with. Why did we have them next to the doors?

Interned for a summer at the DOT in Cambridge, Safety & Security division. I'm positive they've since been renamed but still exist as the TSA. We mostly ran out contracts and researched accident scenarios and how to prevent injuries. One group was doing the high tech stuff regarding computer hacking, which no one had ever heard of back then. (I came back to work with this group for a few summers afterward while in the next job)

Worked with a small chemical engineering company while I was in school. We calculated and plotted out chemical disbursement scenarios in the case of accidents. Graduated with my *BSCS *and kept working for this place for a short bit.

Helped to start up a Chocolate company. It didn't last much more than 2 years, but I now know how to temper and tie a bow.

Over the years I worked with a number of companies as a programmer analyst and project manager. Most of those companies no longer exist as they went under or were absorbed by larger.

Worked for myself a number of years developing online K-12 classroom experiences. Developed and moderated chat forums for some big name companies. Heart broken over one live chat in which the lead climber was caught in a storm and passed away. (See movie: Everest) It was my job to break it to our kids that something horrible had happened and we were shutting off the live chat with base.

Over the last 10 years I've worked as a database programmer/analyst for a dying breed of code: pensions.

Most fulfilling job: Raised *3 kids* on my own. A couple are still figuring out their paths in life, but aren't we all?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Made it back home this evening after fun filled 4 day mini-vacation.  Lots of rides - and a lot of work on my Buzz Lightyear score.  Hadn't done so well the past there - different guns, different targets, different tracks - but finally started to get in a bit of a groove and got up to 680,000.  I don't think I had done over 200,000 on any previous trips so leaps and bounds better!  Disneyland is FULL of construction right now but we still had plenty to do.   And MAX pass is the best thing ever.  

And the best thing today?  SKOL - go Vikings!  



sleepydog25 said:


> *KAT:*  From which room is this picture taken (if I may be so bold to ask)?



You may!  It is from 6500.  It's the second time we've gotten that room this year!  A dedicated 2BR.



horselover said:


> Happy birthday!
> 
> @KAT4DISNEY any requests I should put in for my VGC studio?  I need to put in requests for my Feb trip at WDW soon so I may as well add VGC requests at the same time.



Views are generally Paradise Pier (soon to be Pixar Pier but they'll understand Paradise Pier), Grizzly Peak view or Pool view.  One thing about the studios is that many of them are tucked into the corner of the building so you view is cut off one direction but a few studios are in the middle of the wing.  I like to just request high floor, park view as I'm good with either the Paradise Pier or Grizzly Peak side but am not disappointed by the pool view either.  If you want a view similar to what I posted I'd actually ask to request specific room numbers in this order:  6504, 5504, 4404, 5510, 4510, 3504, 3510.

Paradise Pier view is generally the loudest because of the park noise but will be quiet at night.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Made it back home this evening after fun filled 4 day mini-vacation.  Lots of rides - and a lot of work on my Buzz Lightyear score.  Hadn't done so well the past there - different guns, different targets, different tracks - but finally started to get in a bit of a groove and got up to 680,000.  I don't think I had done over 200,000 on any previous trips so leaps and bounds better!  Disneyland is FULL of construction right now but we still had plenty to do.   And MAX pass is the best thing ever.
> 
> And the best thing today?  SKOL - go Vikings!
> 
> 
> 
> You may!  It is from 6500.  It's the second time we've gotten that room this year!  A dedicated 2BR.
> 
> 
> 
> Views are generally Paradise Pier (soon to be Pixar Pier but they'll understand Paradise Pier), Grizzly Peak view or Pool view.  One thing about the studios is that many of them are tucked into the corner of the building so you view is cut off one direction but a few studios are in the middle of the wing.  I like to just request high floor, park view as I'm good with either the Paradise Pier or Grizzly Peak side but am not disappointed by the pool view either.  If you want a view similar to what I posted I'd actually ask to request specific room numbers in this order:  6504, 5504, 4404, 5510, 4510, 3504, 3510.
> 
> Paradise Pier view is generally the loudest because of the park noise but will be quiet at night.


We have a 1BR, and we've requested high floor, park view. We specifically like 6502 for obvious reasons.  I thought your picture looked similar to views we've seen in and around 6502.  Thanks!


----------



## momtwoboys

88 days till we feel the warm Disney air! We can't wait!


----------



## Granny

ErinC said:


> Last but not least, any groupies have any advice about what building to request for the Poly Villas? We have a standard view reserved.



*Erin*...I think this request may have been missed by many.  I don't have any info on Poly villas, but wanted to bring this back to help get you a response.  





KAT4DISNEY said:


> Made it back home this evening after fun filled 4 day mini-vacation.  Lots of rides - and a lot of work on my Buzz Lightyear score.  Hadn't done so well the past there - different guns, different targets, different tracks - but finally started to get in a bit of a groove and got up to 680,000.  I don't think I had done over 200,000 on any previous trips so leaps and bounds better!  Disneyland is FULL of construction right now but we still had plenty to do.   And MAX pass is the best thing ever.



*Kathy*...glad you had a great trip.  I guess I need to get serious about my DL planning since we are three months out now.  I'm sure we'll do MAX pass...is that something that only one of us needs to buy or will both DW and I have to buy it? 



> And the best thing today?  SKOL - go Vikings!



I won't call the Vikings "lucky", but the football gods were surely smiling on them with that last play.


----------



## Kathymford

Hi Groupies! Trying to stay involved and since it's a slow day at work, here is me:

My first job was Sam Goody (music store) where I eventually became a supervisor (at 19? say what?)
Bank teller at several banks (thank you mergers) where I eventually became a supervisor

Graduated Cal State Long Beach with a Journalism degree; continued working at the bank on the management track after graduation
The phone company did a mass hiring for engineers when DSL was first being launched, no experience necessary (just a degree), for double the pay. Needless to say I became a telephone engineer for 4 years; then transferred to the proposals group in the phone company (editing, writing, project management); only lasted a year

Left the phone company for an aerospace company and continued in the proposals business (gov't contracts basically)
After 9 years, I transferred to Employee Communications where I was the Executive Editor of our internal magazine
After 3 years, I transferred back to the proposals group, which is where I have been for a little over a year!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ErinC said:


> Last but not least, any groupies have any advice about what building to request for the Poly Villas? We have a standard view reserved.



My favorite standard view that we've had at PVB is Tokelau looking towards the quiet pool.  There are a few rooms at the lagoon end in Tokealu that have a sideways view of MK but I think they are heavily requested - still could be something to try and get.  dIt also has the shortest walk to the Great Ceremonial House.  Moorea and Pago Pago are closer to the TTC but none of the buildings are that far away.  Moorea has the laundry in the building and requesting it will give you a garden view of some sort.  Pago Pago is the closest to the parking lot but that means that half the building faces that way.  However the monorail also would likely be in view.  



Granny said:


> *Kathy*...glad you had a great trip.  I guess I need to get serious about my DL planning since we are three months out now.  I'm sure we'll do MAX pass...is that something that only one of us needs to buy or will both DW and I have to buy it?
> I won't call the Vikings "lucky", but the football gods were surely smiling on them with that last play.



MAX pass has to be purchased by everyone Granny.  It's $10 per person and can be purchased on the app once you enter either of the parks.  It allows you to select FP's at either of the parks if you have a hopper.  My tip is that if you aren't seeing times you like back out of the selection screen and go back in.  Almost every time the availability would change to earlier times.  And a couple times FP showed up for rides that had just been showing none.  I got us SM FP's around 8 or 9PM after they had been "out" for quite some time.

And don't worry - I'd call the Vikings lucky!  But to take advantage of the luck they had to be right there ready to do so.


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> MAX pass has to be purchased by everyone Granny.  It's $10 per person and can be purchased on the app once you enter either of the parks.  It allows you to select FP's at either of the parks if you have a hopper.  My tip is that if you aren't seeing times you like back out of the selection screen and go back in.  Almost every time the availability would change to earlier times.  And a couple times FP showed up for rides that had just been showing none.  I got us SM FP's around 8 or 9PM after they had been "out" for quite some time.



Is there a MAX pass app?   I plan to purchase it since my time is so limited.  

And thanks for the room recommendations.  I probably won't request a specific room number since as I said my time is so short I likely won't be in the room much, but I will request high floor, park side.  Maybe I'll get lucky when they see my birthday is check in day & they'll give me something fabulous.


----------



## momtwoboys

I don't post as often as some others on here but.....
I am a Dance Teacher and have been for about 25 years. Hubby is employed by the USPS.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Is there a MAX pass app?   I plan to purchase it since my time is so limited.
> 
> And thanks for the room recommendations.  I probably won't request a specific room number since as I said my time is so short I likely won't be in the room much, but I will request high floor, park side.  Maybe I'll get lucky when they see my birthday is check in day & they'll give me something fabulous.



MAX pass is part of the Disneyland app.


----------



## Kathymford

Max Pass is fantastic! We are DL locals and just upgraded to the "let's not talk about the price" pass that includes it. It definitely allowed us to stay in the park longer this weekend! Normally, if it's too crowded/lines are too long, we will just go home. Ha.


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Morning Groupies!
I've enjoyed reading about everyones work history.  We really are a wide and varied bunch.

After high school graduation I went to work for a local bank as a teller, working my way up to branch mgr.  My banking career ended abruptly with the (early) birth of our daughter.

And thats really the extent of my employment.  I've always done, and still do home activities that bring in spending money; leaded art glass, candy making, sewing/embroidery, and most recently embroidery digitizing.  And somewhere in there I managed to become an eBay power seller.  Believe it or not, my eBay years were done with a dial-up connection!

Enjoy your day today!


----------



## twoolle

Hey all! Our first stay at WL and the Boulder Ridge Villas is coming up in March. We have a studio booked with rented points. Can someone tell me if the rooms on the 5th floor  (I believe this is the highest floor) have the open or enclosed balconies? Thanks!


----------



## Granny

twoolle said:


> Hey all! Our first stay at WL and the Boulder Ridge Villas is coming up in March. We have a studio booked with rented points. Can someone tell me if the rooms on the 5th floor  (I believe this is the highest floor) have the open or enclosed balconies? Thanks!



The top floor will generally have enclosed balconies if you are near the elevators.   Here's a picture that shows some of the enclosed balconies on the top floor.


 






But if you are down the hallway on either side, you will have a standard balcony (here's the front of VWL).


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> The top floor will generally have enclosed balconies if you are near the elevators.   Here's a picture that shows some of the enclosed balconies on the top floor.
> 
> View attachment 295788


Love your pics Granny. 
Come on trees, grow!

Has anyone figured out what that cylinder in the middle of your pic is? I heard it has something to do with the old quarries, but have never seen anything like it. (I apologize if I missed the discussion on this.)


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> MAX pass is part of the Disneyland app.



Found the app last night.  Now I just need to buy my park tickets.    I definitely plan to buy the MAX Pass.   My dining window opens next week too.  I was considering doing Napa Rose for my birthday dinner, but I read you can get the menu at the lounge so I'll probably just do that.  Not sure I'll make any other reservations.  It's just 2 nights & my only other must have is the Monte Cristo sandwich which a CA local friend told me you can get at one of the quick service places.  I don't remember which one.  Better look that up!   

39 days until I check into VWL.  I've missed staying there so much.  Can't wait to be home again.   

Got an email yesterday about my 1 night stay at AKV.  No more payments by cash now?  That's odd & I hope it doesn't roll out to all resorts.  I put down a credit card at check in but I rarely charge to the room.  I use gift cards for dining, but for small purchases I still like to pay cash.  They shouldn't force people to use credit cards or put down large cash deposits to cover anything charged to the room.  Really wonder sometimes what upper management is thinking.


----------



## rkstocke5609

horselover said:


> Found the app last night.  Now I just need to buy my park tickets.    I definitely plan to buy the MAX Pass.   My dining window opens next week too.  I was considering doing Napa Rose for my birthday dinner, but I read you can get the menu at the lounge so I'll probably just do that.  Not sure I'll make any other reservations.  It's just 2 nights & my only other must have is the Monte Cristo sandwich which a CA local friend told me you can get at one of the quick service places.  I don't remember which one.  Better look that up!
> 
> 39 days until I check into VWL.  I've missed staying there so much.  Can't wait to be home again.
> 
> Got an email yesterday about my 1 night stay at AKV.  No more payments by cash now?  That's odd & I hope it doesn't roll out to all resorts.  I put down a credit card at check in but I rarely charge to the room.  I use gift cards for dining, but for small purchases I still like to pay cash.  They shouldn't force people to use credit cards or put down large cash deposits to cover anything charged to the room.  Really wonder sometimes what upper management is thinking.


We loved Carthay Circle when we were there and recommend it highly.  You can always rack up reward dollars with your Disney Visa card instead of cash...


----------



## horselover

rkstocke5609 said:


> We loved Carthay Circle when we were there and recommend it highly.  You can always rack up reward dollars with your Disney Visa card instead of cash...



I could but I prefer to buy the gift cards at Target for the 5% savings.  Better return than what you get on the Disney Visa.


----------



## momtwoboys

twoolle said:


> Hey all! Our first stay at WL and the Boulder Ridge Villas is coming up in March. We have a studio booked with rented points. Can someone tell me if the rooms on the 5th floor  (I believe this is the highest floor) have the open or enclosed balconies? Thanks!


no idea but maybe go to the touringplans view ? We are also staying there in a studio in April, and requested first floor.... ENJOY!!!!


----------



## rkstocke5609

horselover said:


> I could but I prefer to buy the gift cards at Target for the 5% savings.  Better return than what you get on the Disney Visa.


Great idea!  Never thought of it that way, just attached my credit card to my magicband...


----------



## ErinC

horselover said:


> Happy New Year groupies!  Took me awhile to catch up again.  We had a mostly good trip with a few hiccups.  See my review of 12/30 & 31 above.   On our arrival day (28th) we had planned to head to DS for a mid afternoon lunch, but DH wanted to see the final version of construction so we drove over to VWL.  It was easier to do it this day as we only had the car for a one day rental.  Didn't work out so well.  Guard refused to let us in.  We really were there to eat & spend money but he said no not without a reservation.  My reply was they don't take reservations at GP to which he replied well I guess you're not coming in then.   He was kind of rude.  So we had to U-turn & head to DS anyway.  Drove out of our way to VWL & then couldn't get in.  We did make it back there on on 2nd MK day 1/2 & I was so sad the tree was already down.      So DH never got to see that which was a bummer since he hasn't been to the Lodge at Christmas in 2 years.  GP was closed because it was cold & windy.  The entire trip was cold & windy.  We had 2 decent days the entire week which was disappointing especially after it had been so cold during my earlier in Dec. trip.   So overall our trip(s) to the Lodge were kind of a bust.  DH did say he thought they did a nice job with GP & the overall landscaping, but he agreed with me the new pool is awful.  Stupid boulders.



Horselover, was this because it was over the holiday week that they wouldn't let you in? I'll be in Florida in a few weeks and would like to drive over and visit the lodge. Don't they usually allow this? 

Home today because of winter weather in Alabama. Two snows in one year. Not sure that has ever happened here. 
When I called MS the other day the CM recommended Tokelau for the poly request. She also mentioned it was the building that had the laundry (which we might need this trip). But looking at Tikiman's site I thought it read that it didn't have laundry in that building. Anyone have a clue. I figure Tikiman probably is in the know. Anyone have experience with laundry at the poly studios?


----------



## Granny

According to the first page of this thread, it looks like most of the Groupies are skipping early December trips this year?   Right now there is no one checking in after December 7 through December 17 (today's 11 month date).  I know we'll have a good time regardless, but was wondering if everyone had reported their trips yet for December?


----------



## horselover

ErinC said:


> Horselover, was this because it was over the holiday week that they wouldn't let you in? I'll be in Florida in a few weeks and would like to drive over and visit the lodge. Don't they usually allow this?
> 
> Home today because of winter weather in Alabama. Two snows in one year. Not sure that has ever happened here.
> When I called MS the other day the CM recommended Tokelau for the poly request. She also mentioned it was the building that had the laundry (which we might need this trip). But looking at Tikiman's site I thought it read that it didn't have laundry in that building. Anyone have a clue. I figure Tikiman probably is in the know. Anyone have experience with laundry at the poly studios?



It was 12/28.  I've driven over to the Lodge many, many times when staying on site including holiday weeks & have never been turned away when I said I was there to visit.  DH says the guard was just doing his job.  I say he was a jerk.  Might have been doing his job but his was quite rude about it.

Not sure about the laundry but if you're requesting Tokelau ask for a room on the pool side.  I had the last room on the end on the other side when I stayed in Oct.  Although it did have the nice sideways but clear view of the fireworks the noise was awful.  Boat horns starting at 6:00 am & lasting well into the late hours.  Never again will I request Tokelau.  I actually preferred my room in Pago Pago but I did have the garden side not the parking lot side.  It was way quieter & I didn't find the walk to the ceremonial house to be much longer.


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> According to the first page of this thread, it looks like most of the Groupies are skipping early December trips this year?   Right now there is no one checking in after December 7 through December 17 (today's 11 month date).  I know we'll have a good time regardless, but was wondering if everyone had reported their trips yet for December?



I'll be there 12/8-12 at BLT.  Thought I had tagged Sleepy to add me but maybe he missed it.  I'll PM him.


----------



## Granny

rkstocke5609 said:


> We loved Carthay Circle when we were there and recommend it highly.



*Ron*...I appreciate this recommendation.   We are 90 days out from our first visit to DL in 22 years and I haven't planned anything other than I need to buy a MAX Pass when I get there.  We won't have a car so we will be eating on property or anywhere within walking distance of the parks.  I'm seeing so many conflicting reports about the dining options and I am happy to see someone give a thumbs up to a restaurant.


----------



## jimmytammy

Its snowing here in NC.  Last week, it was going to be a trace. Sunday the weatherman said possible 1-3"  Yesterday they mentioned, it could be 4", this am, they said up to 6", last forecast my daughter heard a bit ago, now up to 9", my DS just said update again, now up to 12".


----------



## Happydinks

Good afternoon from snowy Richmond, VA!  Yep, after a 6 year hiatus on the thread (where has the time gone!), we weren't even sure if it was still around - and Yea! you all are!  It's nice to see some of the "old timers" are still here and (obviously) tons of new.  Job changes/retirement (and then unretirement), family etc have kept us away for a long time. We have not been to the World in two years but have started our planning for November/December.   I must say - it's nice to read and "see" everyone again!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ErinC said:


> Horselover, was this because it was over the holiday week that they wouldn't let you in? I'll be in Florida in a few weeks and would like to drive over and visit the lodge. Don't they usually allow this?
> 
> Home today because of winter weather in Alabama. Two snows in one year. Not sure that has ever happened here.
> When I called MS the other day the CM recommended Tokelau for the poly request. She also mentioned it was the building that had the laundry (which we might need this trip). But looking at Tikiman's site I thought it read that it didn't have laundry in that building. Anyone have a clue. I figure Tikiman probably is in the know. Anyone have experience with laundry at the poly studios?



No laundry in Tokelau - it's ground floor in Moorea.

But then CM's have told people to book the GV's at Kidani because it had the pool table.  (It doesn't - that's Jambo).


----------



## twoolle

momtwoboys said:


> no idea but maybe go to the touringplans view ? We are also staying there in a studio in April, and requested first floor.... ENJOY!!!!



 Looks like the rooms close to the elevators on the top floor have enclosed balconies.  The ones further down do not.  Right now our request is for "higher floor" with lake view.  I was hoping to see EWP and/or fireworks.  But now I am rethinking.  With 4 kids 8 and under it might be nice to have the ground level room for easy entry and exit from the patio.  What do you like about the first floor?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Found the app last night.  Now I just need to buy my park tickets.    I definitely plan to buy the MAX Pass.   My dining window opens next week too.  I was considering doing Napa Rose for my birthday dinner, but I read you can get the menu at the lounge so I'll probably just do that.  Not sure I'll make any other reservations.  It's just 2 nights & my only other must have is the Monte Cristo sandwich which a CA local friend told me you can get at one of the quick service places.  I don't remember which one.  Better look that up!
> 
> 39 days until I check into VWL.  I've missed staying there so much.  Can't wait to be home again.
> 
> Got an email yesterday about my 1 night stay at AKV.  No more payments by cash now?  That's odd & I hope it doesn't roll out to all resorts.  I put down a credit card at check in but I rarely charge to the room.  I use gift cards for dining, but for small purchases I still like to pay cash.  They shouldn't force people to use credit cards or put down large cash deposits to cover anything charged to the room.  Really wonder sometimes what upper management is thinking.



I'm not certain if you've got a place to get DL tickets Julie but the best price I've found is with Last Minute Travel Club.  You have to be a "member" but there are codes out there for free memberships.  

I've also heard the meals can be ordered in the lounge for Napa Rose.  We ate there last week and had a great time.  I unfortunately made a poor selection - Bison pot roast so if it's still on the menu I recommend skipping it.  But everyone else was very happy and I've had great meals the other two times we've dined there.   I'd also recommend Carthay Circle for a sit down or Rancho del Zocalo for QS in DL.  The Monte Cristo sandwich - interested to hear what you think.  It's iconic but way too sweet for me to be considered a sandwich.  



Granny said:


> According to the first page of this thread, it looks like most of the Groupies are skipping early December trips this year?   Right now there is no one checking in after December 7 through December 17 (today's 11 month date).  I know we'll have a good time regardless, but was wondering if everyone had reported their trips yet for December?


We may switch to mid-December from early December.  Have to get a trip planned with my cousin to Norway in the fall and then will make the final date decision for WDW.   



jimmytammy said:


> Its snowing here in NC.  Last week, it was going to be a trace. Sunday the weatherman said possible 1-3"  Yesterday they mentioned, it could be 4", this am, they said up to 6", last forecast my daughter heard a bit ago, now up to 9", my DS just said update again, now up to 12".



  Good luck Jimmy!  We finally are supposed to have our first big winter storm arrive tomorrow.  DH was just getting the snowblower warmed up JIK.  I'm hoping mostly rain but it may be some snow early Friday morning.  We'll see!


----------



## momtwoboys

twoolle said:


> Looks like the rooms close to the elevators on the top floor have enclosed balconies.  The ones further down do not.  Right now our request is for "higher floor" with lake view.  I was hoping to see EWP and/or fireworks.  But now I am rethinking.  With 4 kids 8 and under it might be nice to have the ground level room for easy entry and exit from the patio.  What do you like about the first floor?


we had walked around that area this past April and they just seemed nice. We have stayed so many times in studios and other disney resorts and always had upper floors with the regular baloconies that the first floor is something we want to try. Maybe carry back some food from GP and eat at our table? Just counting down to spring!!!


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm not certain if you've got a place to get DL tickets Julie but the best price I've found is with Last Minute Travel Club.  You have to be a "member" but there are codes out there for free memberships.
> 
> I've also heard the meals can be ordered in the lounge for Napa Rose.  We ate there last week and had a great time.  I unfortunately made a poor selection - Bison pot roast so if it's still on the menu I recommend skipping it.  But everyone else was very happy and I've had great meals the other two times we've dined there.   I'd also recommend Carthay Circle for a sit down or Rancho del Zocalo for QS in DL.  The Monte Cristo sandwich - interested to hear what you think.  It's iconic but way too sweet for me to be considered a sandwich.



Thanks for the ticket suggestion.  I do appreciate it, but I couldn't join out of principle.  Kind of goes against my industry.  

I will not order the bison pot roast if I see it on the menu.      I love Monte Cristo sandwiches so I'm hoping I like the DLR version.  At least I can say I finally tried it.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Granny said:


> *Ron*...I appreciate this recommendation.   We are 90 days out from our first visit to DL in 22 years and I haven't planned anything other than I need to buy a MAX Pass when I get there.  We won't have a car so we will be eating on property or anywhere within walking distance of the parks.  I'm seeing so many conflicting reports about the dining options and I am happy to see someone give a thumbs up to a restaurant.



We liked the Jazz Kitchen at DTD too...you are going to love the shorter walking, and yes you do have to do the Nemo Submarines just for nostalgia’s sake and think back to when it was 20,000 Leagues....


----------



## twoolle

momtwoboys said:


> we had walked around that area this past April and they just seemed nice. We have stayed so many times in studios and other disney resorts and always had upper floors with the regular baloconies that the first floor is something we want to try. Maybe carry back some food from GP and eat at our table? Just counting down to spring!!!



That' a nice idea. Do you know if the 1st floor rooms have access to the walkway from the patio?


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> We may switch to mid-December from early December. Have to get a trip planned with my cousin to Norway in the fall...




Sounds awesome!  And I hope the lines for the Frozen boat ride are shorter over there!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Sounds awesome!  And I hope the lines for the Frozen boat ride are shorter over there!


----------



## Granny

twoolle said:


> That' a nice idea. Do you know if the 1st floor rooms have access to the walkway from the patio?


 
Here's a view of the ground floor on the lake side of VWL.  Yes, the 1st floor rooms have access to the walkway from the patio (at least until those bushes lining the walkway grow up!).  But if you go out that way, there is no way to lock the sliding glass door.  So it is only good if one person is looking to go to, for example, the counter service at Geyser Point.  If everyone is leaving it doesn't help unless you are okay with leaving a ground floor room unlocked.


----------



## twinklebug

horselover said:


> Got an email yesterday about my 1 night stay at AKV.  No more payments by cash now?  That's odd & I hope it doesn't roll out to all resorts.  I put down a credit card at check in but I rarely charge to the room.  I use gift cards for dining, but for small purchases I still like to pay cash.  They shouldn't force people to use credit cards or put down large cash deposits to cover anything charged to the room.  Really wonder sometimes what upper management is thinking.



I doubt Disney will ever say no to cash. What this announcement says to me is that they expect all rooms to have a charge card down on it and they may take away the ability of small carts in and around the parks to deal in cash. Example: the balloon folk on main street may now only be able to scan a credit card or wristband. This is opposite to the way it used to always be which was cash only at those little vendors.

What they'll see is more people hitting up the front desk nightly to tally up the day's purchases and pay them off with cash before their charge cards are hit.


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> According to the first page of this thread, it looks like most of the Groupies are skipping early December trips this year?   Right now there is no one checking in after December 7 through December 17 (today's 11 month date).  I know we'll have a good time regardless, but was wondering if everyone had reported their trips yet for December?





KAT4DISNEY said:


> We may switch to mid-December from early December.  Have to get a trip planned with my cousin to Norway in the fall and then will make the final date decision for WDW.



I'm piecing together a short stay in early-to-mid December but the walkers fragmented the availability for those of us who wanted the days. Right now I have 3 and 3 days with one day in between and on each end as unavailable. All I want is a 4 or 5  night stay without changing rooms.

Started to think about splurging on a concierge room at the GF (If I have to transfer for a night, make it something different), then looked up the prices for one night and passed out.


----------



## momtwoboys

twoolle said:


> That' a nice idea. Do you know if the 1st floor rooms have access to the walkway from the patio?


there is an opening off the patio,  but then some grassy area.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> *Ron*...I appreciate this recommendation.   We are 90 days out from our first visit to DL in 22 years and I haven't planned anything other than I need to buy a MAX Pass when I get there.  We won't have a car so we will be eating on property or anywhere within walking distance of the parks.  I'm seeing so many conflicting reports about the dining options and I am happy to see someone give a thumbs up to a restaurant.


Although my experience is now a couple of years old, *Luv* and I can recommend the following: Carthay Circle (but don't let them seat you next to the big server station); Napa Rose; Rancho del Zocalo (hard to believe it's a QS); Redd Rockets (has very fresh, crispy salads); Tortilla Jo's in DD (they make excellent guacamole table side); Wine Country Trattoria; and the lounge in the GCH. Overall, the food at DL appeared fresher and had a higher quality. The only place we wouldn't recommend is Blue Bayou. Expensive and poorly executed--not Cajun-style at all. Service was mediocre, and unless you get seated very close to the water, the ambiance is meh.



jimmytammy said:


> Its snowing here in NC.  Last week, it was going to be a trace. Sunday the weatherman said possible 1-3"  Yesterday they mentioned, it could be 4", this am, they said up to 6", last forecast my daughter heard a bit ago, now up to 9", my DS just said update again, now up to 12".


We were supposed to get "clipped" by the clipper system--a dusting to an inch+. We're sitting at 4-5" and still snowing, albeit lightly. I've lived in ND, CO, and AK--I've seen enough snow and cold weather to last the rest of my life.  Bring on summer.



Happydinks said:


> Good afternoon from snowy Richmond, VA!  Yep, after a 6 year hiatus on the thread (where has the time gone!), we weren't even sure if it was still around - and Yea! you all are!  It's nice to see some of the "old timers" are still here and (obviously) tons of new.  Job changes/retirement (and then unretirement), family etc have kept us away for a long time. We have not been to the World in two years but have started our planning for November/December.   I must say - it's nice to read and "see" everyone again!


I don't believe we've met, but welcome back!! We live about 5 1/2 hours away over in the southwest part of VA, but I believe you guys might have gotten more snow than we did. We were only supposed to get a dusting to an inch, though!



twoolle said:


> Looks like the rooms close to the elevators on the top floor have enclosed balconies.  The ones further down do not.  Right now our request is for "higher floor" with lake view.  I was hoping to see EWP and/or fireworks.  But now I am rethinking.  With 4 kids 8 and under it might be nice to have the ground level room for easy entry and exit from the patio.  What do you like about the first floor?


They're convenient to step out momentarily or to get to a quick coffee or drink. However, as noted, you can't lock the sliding doors from the outside, so that limits the convenience. Further, everyone who walks by can look into your room, so you're pretty much stuck keeping the curtains closed if you want privacy. We've had ground floor rooms and liked them, but we prefer higher floors. We actually enjoyed the top floor rooms. Although the balcony is half enclosed, the ceilings are vaulted so the rooms feel roomier. The odds of you getting a room with the enclosed balconies aren't that high, anyway, since that's one floor among four (2, 3, 4, & 5).


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Although my experience is now a couple of years old, *Luv* and I can recommend the following: Carthay Circle (but don't let them seat you next to the big server station); Napa Rose; Rancho del Zocalo (hard to believe it's a QS); Redd Rockets (has very fresh, crispy salads); Tortilla Jo's in DD (they make excellent guacamole table side);* Wine Country Trattoria*; and the lounge in the GCH. Overall, the food at DL appeared fresher and had a higher quality. The only place we wouldn't recommend is *Blue Bayou*. Expensive and poorly executed--not Cajun-style at all. Service was mediocre, and unless you get seated very close to the water, the ambiance is meh.



For me the experience is reversed with Wine Country Trattoria and Blue Bayou.  It's been a few years since I've gone to Wine Country Trattoria but every meal was just average and service was mediocre or poor.  Blue Bayou - has been good meals for us albeit over priced compared to restaurants outside of Disney - or even compared to other Disneyland prices -  but it's always busy so they can.  The check in people there have been great.  The servers can provide interesting moments but we haven't had any major service snafus there.  I recommend it for a Fantasmic dining package.  I still shudder at eating at Wine Country again.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happydinks said:


> Good afternoon from snowy Richmond, VA!  Yep, after a 6 year hiatus on the thread (where has the time gone!), we weren't even sure if it was still around - and Yea! you all are!  It's nice to see some of the "old timers" are still here and (obviously) tons of new.  Job changes/retirement (and then unretirement), family etc have kept us away for a long time. We have not been to the World in two years but have started our planning for November/December.   I must say - it's nice to read and "see" everyone again!



Hi Happydinks!  Definitely long time no see.  Hope you're doing well and enjoying your planning!


----------



## ErinC

KAT4DISNEY said:


> No laundry in Tokelau - it's ground floor in Moorea.
> 
> But then CM's have told people to book the GV's at Kidani because it had the pool table.  (It doesn't - that's Jambo).



The no laundry in Tokelau may be a deal breaker for me. I just don't want a parking lot view from Pago Pago. Hmmm, what to do???

Oh and still have ice in South Alabama. Just got the word that we will not have school again tomorrow. I need to find another project to get busy on.


----------



## ErinC

KAT4DISNEY said:


> For me the experience is reversed with Wine Country Trattoria and Blue Bayou.  It's been a few years since I've gone to Wine Country Trattoria but every meal was just average and service was mediocre or poor.  Blue Bayou - has been good meals for us albeit over priced compared to restaurants outside of Disney - or even compared to other Disneyland prices -  but it's always busy so they can.  The check in people there have been great.  The servers can provide interesting moments but we haven't had any major service snafus there.  I recommend it for a Fantasmic dining package.  I still shudder at eating at Wine Country again.



Is Blue Bayou the one next to the Pirates Ride at DL? It's been 16 years since our one and only DL trip. That's one of the only places I remember eating other than Goofy's Kitchen at the DL Hotel for Thanksgiving.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ErinC said:


> The no laundry in Tokelau may be a deal breaker for me. I just don't want a parking lot view from Pago Pago. Hmmm, what to do???
> 
> Oh and still have ice in South Alabama. Just got the word that we will not have school again tomorrow. I need to find another project to get busy on.



Tokelau would still be a request so if you want to be in the building with the laundry I'd request Moorea first then Tokelau.  Even so, there are trees in front of Pago Pago so while I haven't been in the rooms I think it's few of them that would be straight on parking lot with nothing in between.  It is the risk with standard view PVB though.  



ErinC said:


> Is Blue Bayou the one next to the Pirates Ride at DL? It's been 16 years since our one and only DL trip. That's one of the only places I remember eating other than Goofy's Kitchen at the DL Hotel for Thanksgiving.



Yes, that's the one!


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> For me the experience is reversed with Wine Country Trattoria and Blue Bayou.  It's been a few years since I've gone to Wine Country Trattoria but every meal was just average and service was mediocre or poor.  Blue Bayou - has been good meals for us albeit over priced compared to restaurants outside of Disney - or even compared to other Disneyland prices -  but it's always busy so they can.  The check in people there have been great.  The servers can provide interesting moments but we haven't had any major service snafus there.  I recommend it for a Fantasmic dining package.  I still shudder at eating at Wine Country again.


That's how dining experiences work, huh? What's good for one is not so much for the other. Our check-in was a long wait despite a reservation, and though I had mentioned it was *Luv's* birthday (a landmark one at that), after that long wait we were seated right next to the bathrooms and a service station. Not only was it loud, we were also overlooked by our server. Weird, huh, right next to a server station? The food was subpar. I had the gumbo (no longer on the menu) that was bland. *Chris* had fish that was overcooked and also bland. We looked at the menu recently, and not one dish actually screams Cajun or Creole. I liked Trattoria better than *Luv*, but the salad she had there and my light lunch were both done well. Service was average to be fair. But, being able to sit outdoors, watch a parade, and drink a glass of wine made it a winner in my book.


----------



## Kathymford

horselover said:


> I was considering doing Napa Rose for my birthday dinner, but I read you can get the menu at the lounge so I'll probably just do that.



They definitely do offer the menu at the lounge, but just like lounges at every Disney restaurant, it does get busy in there!

Monte Cristo is one of my favorite meals at DL, but it's definitely a share meal. And yes, it is sweet, but omg, I like it so much.

If you go to Jazz Kitchen be sure and get the order 20 minutes ahead and get the Double Chocolate Breade Pudding Souffle. I think it just might be my favorite dessert anywhere.


----------



## DizDaD7

ErinC said:


> The no laundry in Tokelau may be a deal breaker for me. I just don't want a parking lot view from Pago Pago. Hmmm, what to do???
> 
> Oh and still have ice in South Alabama. Just got the word that we will not have school again tomorrow. *I need to find another project to get busy on.*


Hmmmm,....How about planning another Disney Vacay!!!--->


----------



## TCRAIG

I'm Late as Usual - *To learn a bit more about ourselves, I thought it might be neat to share what jobs we hold currently and what past jobs we had. It may be eye opening for us all!!*
AGE 9-15 Babysat - yeah - really did start at 9 - they would probably arrest parents who trusted their kids with a 9 year old today!!
15-17 Waitress at various local restaurants
18-21 College - but worked 40+ hrs a week at 3 different part time jobs - Tutoring High School students, Working in the Cafeteria, and Typing the School Newspaper - and then full time Waitress during the summers
22-now (yeah - like 40 years - yikes) Computer Programmer - kind of fell into it - no real training as such - textile company I worked for as a clerk for a few months needed programmers - all you needed was a college degree and score well on the aptitude test and they would train you - stuck me in a trailer with some videos and a coupla manuals for 6 months - Voila - Computer Programmer.  Worked at that company (now closed) for 3 years - then onto Ingersoll Rand as a programmer for a few years - then onto a Bank as a programmer and 2 mergers later - still at a Bank as a Computer Programmer -


----------



## ErinC

DizDaD7 said:


> Hmmmm,....How about planning another Disney Vacay!!!--->



Oh, I'm working on those dining reservations for spring break as we speak. Also looking around the web at Aulani stuff for our 25 wedding anniversary in December. I did get the pantry cleaned out today. All 2017 expiration items have been tossed to the curb!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> That's how dining experiences work, huh? What's good for one is not so much for the other. Our check-in was a long wait despite a reservation, and though I had mentioned it was *Luv's* birthday (a landmark one at that), after that long wait we were seated right next to the bathrooms and a service station. Not only was it loud, we were also overlooked by our server. Weird, huh, right next to a server station? The food was subpar. I had the gumbo (no longer on the menu) that was bland. *Chris* had fish that was overcooked and also bland. We looked at the menu recently, and not one dish actually screams Cajun or Creole. I liked Trattoria better than *Luv*, but the salad she had there and my light lunch were both done well. Service was average to be fair. But, being able to sit outdoors, watch a parade, and drink a glass of wine made it a winner in my book.



Yep, it's funny that way!  

Perhaps expectations have something to do with it as well.  For example - I know that Blue Bayou will be a wait once you check in so I arrive looking to grab a seat on a settee.  Often it's nice to just cool off and relax a bit before being seated.  They have packed the tables in without a doubt and I think everyone asks for the water.  My first experience there they were walking me towards the water side table I had requested.  As I watched a couple got up from their table and moved over to where we were headed.  I was asked to wait and the person seating me went over to ask if that was their table and they just said they preferred to sit there.  So I waited while they figured out what to do with me and guess what - back by the kitchen I went.  I think they broke me in on that one but the waiter was attentive.  

Funny, and I don't know why, but I never was looking for Cajun or Creole there.  That's for the Jazz Kitchen!    I almost always have gotten the filet - definitely always beef.    Then it's the decisions to stick with the Gouda Mac n cheese or switch to Au gratin potatoes.  Decisions, decisions.  Getting a seat cushion and being able to walk up to Fantasmic 30 minutes or less before hand and still get a good viewing spot while sitting down?  Now that's priceless for me.  

Jazz Kitchen is good but it may be awhile until I brave going back again.  In November we had a table where I was in the stage spotlight and the band and singer should have just dined off my plate.   

Things change too with the restaurants but I'm still not sold back on Wine Country.  I did notice that you are now highly recommending AP again for example after being down on it for awhile.  Consistency would be soooo nice at these places.


----------



## DiznyDi

Happydinks said:


> Good afternoon from snowy Richmond, VA!  Yep, after a 6 year hiatus on the thread (where has the time gone!), we weren't even sure if it was still around - and Yea! you all are!  It's nice to see some of the "old timers" are still here and (obviously) tons of new.  Job changes/retirement (and then unretirement), family etc have kept us away for a long time. We have not been to the World in two years but have started our planning for November/December.   I must say - it's nice to read and "see" everyone again!


Yay!  So nice to see you again!  It has been a long time.... I’ve thought about you from time to time and have wondered what you were up to. So glad you checked in. Come back and visit often. Once you get your trip planned, let sleepy know and he’ll add the dates to the first page. Groupie meets are always fun.


----------



## jimmytammy

*HappyDinks*, welcome back!!  Once a groupie, always a groupie

*DizDaD7*, let me just say, I love your little picture of Goofy and the tag you have been given, Truly a Goofy person.  We may be kindred spirits!  Goofy is my fave and I tell him every chance I get that he is because he reminds me so much of myself


----------



## horselover

Happydinks said:


> Good afternoon from snowy Richmond, VA!  Yep, after a 6 year hiatus on the thread (where has the time gone!), we weren't even sure if it was still around - and Yea! you all are!  It's nice to see some of the "old timers" are still here and (obviously) tons of new.  Job changes/retirement (and then unretirement), family etc have kept us away for a long time. We have not been to the World in two years but have started our planning for November/December.   I must say - it's nice to read and "see" everyone again!



Nice to "see" you back HD!  As JT said once a groupie always a groupie!


----------



## rkstocke5609

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yep, it's funny that way!
> 
> Perhaps expectations have something to do with it as well.  For example - I know that Blue Bayou will be a wait once you check in so I arrive looking to grab a seat on a settee.  Often it's nice to just cool off and relax a bit before being seated.  They have packed the tables in without a doubt and I think everyone asks for the water.  My first experience there they were walking me towards the water side table I had requested.  As I watched a couple got up from their table and moved over to where we were headed.  I was asked to wait and the person seating me went over to ask if that was their table and they just said they preferred to sit there.  So I waited while they figured out what to do with me and guess what - back by the kitchen I went.  I think they broke me in on that one but the waiter was attentive.
> 
> Funny, and I don't know why, but I never was looking for Cajun or Creole there.  That's for the Jazz Kitchen!    I almost always have gotten the filet - definitely always beef.    Then it's the decisions to stick with the Gouda Mac n cheese or switch to Au gratin potatoes.  Decisions, decisions.  Getting a seat cushion and being able to walk up to Fantasmic 30 minutes or less before hand and still get a good viewing spot while sitting down?  Now that's priceless for me.
> 
> Jazz Kitchen is good but it may be awhile until I brave going back again.  In November we had a table where I was in the stage spotlight and the band and singer should have just dined off my plate.
> 
> Things change too with the restaurants but I'm still not sold back on Wine Country.  I did notice that you are now highly recommending AP again for example after being down on it for awhile.  Consistency would be soooo nice at these places.



“the band and singer should have just dined off my plate”. THIS IS WITHOUT QUESTION THE GROUPIE THREAD QUOTE OF THE WEEK!!!  I was asking myself the same question about my neighboring table when we were there.  I am laughing so hard right now!   But I know that I love the place, and odds aren’t that great to get seated that close.  I’m sure I will go back.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Funny, and I don't know why, but I never was looking for Cajun or Creole there.


Yeah, I don't know why one would expect Cajun/Creole there given the Disney website description says "Cajun/Creole."   We might give it another go in June, but we're more likely to try out a couple of places in the Downtown Disney district, instead.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*HappyDinks* - Great to have you back!  Old Timers . . . Old Timers . . . . hey, we resemble that comment!


----------



## jimmytammy

Ron, I agree, that is a quotable quote!  KAT, you are too funny


KAT4DISNEY said:


> Jazz Kitchen is good but it may be awhile until I brave going back again. In November we had a table where I was in the stage spotlight and the band and singer should have just dined off my plate.


We all have different tastes for sure, and I take a lot of what is said with a grain of salt where opinions are concerned on reviews, etc.  When I ask you folks for thoughts, I trust what you say, because I know you well enough to know you won't steer me wrong!

KAT, your comment reminds me of a time we ate at Raglan Rd.  I like the food there but not enough to take a chance of experiencing again what I did this particular time.  I was sat right at the edge of the stage where the dancers are.  No problem with that except my back was turned to them and between the music being so loud we couldn't converse with others at our table and the fear of being whopped in the back of our heads with a tap shoe, my return to the place will be a long one.  Rose n Crown is more my speed and the food is just as good, IMO


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> *HappyDinks* - Great to have you back!  Old Timers . . . Old Timers . . . . hey, we resemble that comment!


Yes we do!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> *HappyDinks* - Great to have you back!  Old Timers . . . Old Timers . . . . hey, we resemble that comment!


Good thing we have young'uns like *Luv* and me to balance things. . .


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> Good thing we have young'uns like *Luv* and me to balance things. . .


Age is only in the heart
... and knees.


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Good thing we have young'uns like *Luv* and me to balance things. . .





twinklebug said:


> Age is only in the heart
> ... and knees.


My brother one time(who doesn't understand me and my youthful attitude about life)told me at work as I was listening to Disney music and probably acting a fool, "why don't you grow up".  Well I consider myself a responsible adult, I have provided for my family, work 6 days a week, run my own business, etc. etc.  So I replied to him, "I don't want to, I heard its no fun"


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> My brother one time(who doesn't understand me and my youthful attitude about life)told me at work as I was listening to Disney music and probably acting a fool, "why don't you grow up".  Well I consider myself a responsible adult, I have provided for my family, work 6 days a week, run my own business, etc. etc.  So I replied to him, "I don't want to, I heard its no fun"



Looks like you inherited the "fun gene" in the family traits.  Good for you!!  It is strange how different siblings can be in so many things!


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> Age is only in the heart
> ... and knees.


And back. . .


----------



## sleepydog25

I don't think I properly welcomed either *twoolle* or *DizDaD7*, so here ya' go:    We're always happy to see new Groupies here, and in case you haven't read all the previous 600+ pages, all it takes to be a Groupie is a love of the Lodge. While we do keep track of our sister resort--Copper Creek--they have their own friendly thread with more detailed information run by the wonderful *@mrsap. * And, welcome back after a long respite,* HappyDinks*--as noted, once a Groupie, always a Groupie!

We had three straight days of no school here after the "dusting to 1 inch" of snow became 5-6 inches with winds gusting to 35 mph. Much warmer yesterday (reached near 50), but as the roads had frozen over during the previous night and because the local municipality where I work doesn't believe in budgeting much for snow equipment despite the fact we get at least two significant snows each winter, then we couldn't be sure the buses might not slip on hills. Another warmer day today but as I type, I can hear the wind howling. How many days until summer?


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Looks like you inherited the "fun gene" in the family traits.  Good for you!!  It is strange how different siblings can be in so many things!



Most definitely!  I try to look at life from a fun perspective though it can be challenging at times.  Life is hard enough without us making it tougher than it has to be.  Why go through life down in the dumps all the time when there is so much out there on Gods green earth that was meant to be enjoyed I say


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Most definitely!  I try to look at life from a fun perspective though it can be challenging at times.  Life is hard enough without us making it tougher than it has to be.  Why go through life down in the dumps all the time when there is so much out there on Gods green earth that was meant to be enjoyed I say






 







​


​


----------



## Lakegirl

jimmytammy said:


> *Lakegirl*
> We stayed in one of those 2 beds on the corner facing the pool once(I believe it was room #2519).  It was our first experience ever in a 2 bed, and all other 2 beds since have been compared to that one.  Ask for near elevator as 1st request, then its just a matter of whether you have a preference of floor level.  Then as time approaches, 2 1/2 weeks out minimum, call MS and ask for a specific room # as your choice.  I know this sounds like a wild chance in hades of happening, but a CM at MS told me when I was making room requests with just a matter of weeks to go(I understand they issue rooms about 2 weeks to go)at BWV, I could make a room # request.  Lo and behold he was right!!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Lakegirl

ErinC said:


> Crash reading to catch up! Happy Birthday Blossomz! I love the work history info. My first job was in high school working for Marshall's clothing store. In college I worked the checkout and Christmas layaway at Walmart (that's a job that will teach to be humble and patient). My first job out of college was teaching 6th grade at a public middle school here in town. 3 years later, I quit to be a SAHM for 11 years. I did work some preschool jobs off and on during my time at home. When my youngest was 4 I went back to teaching at a private Christian school teaching 2nd grade. A few years later I moved to 3rd grade, and then at the 7 year mark, I moved to the middle school (all at the same school). I'm on year 11 teaching. I plan to teach a few more until DD 14 graduates, then I will decide what I want to do with my life when I grow up!
> 
> We moved DD21 to St. Augustine last weekend and got her all settled in. She started occupational therapy school this week. Gonna be a long 2 years I think. They told them that they needed to devote at least 3 hours of study for every credit hour they have each week. 17 hours x 3 = 51 hours of study per week!  I did send her off with an DVC AP in hand, so if she can find the time, she can at least go to the parks. I took Twinklebugs advice and called member services so that they have a magic file number on her, and she can validate the AP without us being there.
> 
> Last but not least, any groupies have any advice about what building to request for the Poly Villas? We have a standard view reserved.


Tokelau


----------



## Lakegirl

Roaring fork.....all I keep hearing about is how bad it is....what should we avoid??? Are there French fries served?


----------



## rkstocke5609

I saw a Boulder Ridge listing in my email this morning for 175 points for $120/point.  That seems quite ambitious considering it was a February use year with only 44 points coming for 2018.  So, it got me to wondering — at what point would a groupie have to consider selling?  I mean, that is $36/point more than I paid, and I have had 5 great trips with a 6th coming up.  I don’t have plans to sell, but I have to admit this made my head turn.  Makes me wonder, sell now and wait for the next crash to rebuy?  Does anyone else have these thoughts occasionally?


----------



## sleepydog25

rkstocke5609 said:


> I saw a Boulder Ridge listing in my email this morning for 175 points for $120/point.  That seems quite ambitious considering it was a February use year with only 44 points coming for 2018.  So, it got me to wondering — at what point would a groupie have to consider selling?  I mean, that is $36/point more than I paid, and I have had 5 great trips with a 6th coming up.  I don’t have plans to sell, but I have to admit this made my head turn.  Makes me wonder, sell now and wait for the next crash to rebuy?  Does anyone else have these thoughts occasionally?


The thought does cross my mind on occasion, especially when fees come due each January. We, too, could make a tidy little profit if we sold. . .but, then we'd be without DVC points until we could find another great deal which are becoming increasingly rare. Besides, we keep borrowing, so we'd have a really stripped contract.   So, we'll hold pat and use the points to good use going forward.



Lakegirl said:


> Roaring fork.....all I keep hearing about is how bad it is....what should we avoid??? Are there French fries served?


To be fair, half of those critiques probably came from me.  All I can say is the waffles are nowhere near as good as they used to be. And, now they pretty much force you to buy baskets whether it's breakfast or lunch/dinner.  I can't say for certain, but I don't see fries offered at RF at all. I don't know they fry anything there. The kitchen is pretty much closed off and most things seem pre-prepared. Perhaps others know more.  You can get waffle fries over at Geyser Point, but according to the menu, they come only with sandwiches and burgers. However, I suspect they would make them a separate order if you wished, and those were excellent both times we had them.


----------



## jimmytammy

rkstocke5609 said:


> I saw a Boulder Ridge listing in my email this morning for 175 points for $120/point.  That seems quite ambitious considering it was a February use year with only 44 points coming for 2018.  So, it got me to wondering — at what point would a groupie have to consider selling?  I mean, that is $36/point more than I paid, and I have had 5 great trips with a 6th coming up.  I don’t have plans to sell, but I have to admit this made my head turn.  Makes me wonder, sell now and wait for the next crash to rebuy?  Does anyone else have these thoughts occasionally?


It baffles me that we paid $72 per pt back in 2001 and now, with less yrs left on the contract than previous yrs, and the things are selling for more!!  I don't see us selling unless something tragic happens in our lives that force us to do so.  DVC, like many of us will agree, has afforded us some wonderful vacation memories, and those are priceless.  If the thought crosses my mind, and every so often it does, it passes quickly.  Its nice to know we can rent the pts for a premium if we want too, but I find myself trying to max out the pts most times, so hard to justify considering renting.  



sleepydog25 said:


> You can get waffle fries over at Geyser Point, but according to the menu, they come only with sandwiches and burgers.


They are very tasty. Better than Chick Fil A's versions IMO


----------



## DenLo

jimmytammy said:


> It baffles me that we paid $72 per pt back in 2001 and now, with less yrs left on the contract than previous yrs, and the things are selling for more!!  I don't see us selling unless something tragic happens in our lives that force us to do so.  DVC, like many of us will agree, has afforded us some wonderful vacation memories, and those are priceless.  If the thought crosses my mind, and every so often it does, it passes quickly.  Its nice to know we can rent the pos for a premium if we want too, but I find myself trying to max out the pos most times, so hard to justify considering renting. . . .



Think of it as similar to when you purchased your home.  And 17 years later you are selling it for more money than you purchased it.  The house still has the same limited number years of ownership before the price decreases.  Lot of people purchasing now were too poor, young or didn't know about DVC in 2001.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Lakegirl said:


> Roaring fork.....all I keep hearing about is how bad it is....what should we avoid??? Are there French fries served?



Do not know about FF, but they still make a delicious IMO Wilderness salad.

We were there in December and our time coincided with decorating a cookie.  That was a tasty, unexpected dessert.


----------



## Granny

rkstocke5609 said:


> I saw a Boulder Ridge listing in my email this morning for 175 points for $120/point.  That seems quite ambitious considering it was a February use year with only 44 points coming for 2018.  So, it got me to wondering — at what point would a groupie have to consider selling?  I mean, that is $36/point more than I paid, and I have had 5 great trips with a 6th coming up.  I don’t have plans to sell, but I have to admit this made my head turn.  Makes me wonder, sell now and wait for the next crash to rebuy?  Does anyone else have these thoughts occasionally?



I'm in the same boat as Jimmy...we bought at $75 and now have only 23 years of membership left.  I can't say that I ever think about selling because the expiration date and my age line up pretty well.    At some point, the selling price for VWL (and all 2042 resorts) will have to crash.  Maybe when there are less than 20 years of membership?  15?  At some point the economics completely fall apart.   But no, we don't have plans or even thoughts to sell.  As @jimmytammy  pointed out, if we have a tight financial year we can always rent out the points.


----------



## jimmytammy

DenLo said:


> Think of it as similar to when you purchased your home.  And 17 years later you are selling it for more money than you purchased it.  The house still has the same limited number years of ownership before the price decreases.  Lot of people purchasing now were too poor, young or didn't know about DVC in 2001.


That is a good way to think of it, and honestly for me, I have not considered that. But most timeshares have a bad rep where economists and guys like Clarke Howard and Dave Ramsay are concerned.  And DVC is no exception for them as they lump it right in there along with those _other _timeshares.  I know Im glad I didn't wait until the price got out of my fair price range.  Back then, it was steep IMO, but fortunately, I convinced Tammy we could make it financially. 
If I knew then what I know now, I would have used DVC as an investment, re-selling for a profit.  I would have separated the pts I wanted to use from those I wanted to rent until the time I would have sold those same contracts.  But that would have been risky business.  Who in their right mind would have seen it back then, but then again, 10 yrs into it, instead of $50 a pt, they were $72, so I guess if I had the money, would I have really done that


----------



## DVC Jen

Lakegirl said:


> Roaring fork.....all I keep hearing about is how bad it is....what should we avoid??? Are there French fries served?



Roaring Fork used to be our go to for a good quick meal. Now we struggle to find something we want to eat there - and what we do want to eat there usually comes from one of the coolers (pre made sandwich or salad).  The tater tots don'e bother me TOO much but I would prefer fries.  We tried the gourmet grilled cheese and well the hubster wouldn't eat it.  I traded my meal for his so he didn't go without.  I didn't hate it, but I certainly did like love or even like it very much.  The burger was just OK.  I found the burger there and at Geyser Point window to be a bit on the greasy side.  

Our family is very disappointed in the menu changes.  It looks nice inside though.


----------



## DVC Jen

bobbiwoz said:


> Do not know about FF, but they still make a delicious IMO Wilderness salad.
> 
> We were there in December and our time coincided with decorating a cookie.  That was a tasty, unexpected dessert.


 
I agree the Wilderness Salad is one of my personal favorites.


----------



## rkstocke5609

DenLo said:


> Think of it as similar to when you purchased your home.  And 17 years later you are selling it for more money than you purchased it.  The house still has the same limited number years of ownership before the price decreases.  Lot of people purchasing now were too poor, young or didn't know about DVC in 2001.



Well, yes & no.  I get the connection, but timeshares with expiring ownership in anywhere from 42 - 50 years are different than a home which is usually good for 100+ years as long as well maintained.  For me it seems points are inflating at a higher than expected rate.  But I do see the similarity.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

What I think many discount because of other timeshare history is the location of most of the DVC resorts ie, the bubble it is in - and that trading in is not all that easy.  If one wants to go to WDW regularly and wants the benefits of staying onsite and to stay at a Deluxe resort then the value of DVC won't fall and actually sees some increase right along with the onsite hotel prices.  Disney resorts does the most IMO to support DVC with their continued, higher than inflation, price increases.   So thank you Disney resorts!  Now that thought does mean that eventually they will decline but barring any cataclysmic event and assuming that WDW is still attractive for people to visit it should be a gradual decline once it reaches it's peak comparison and retain _some_ value pretty much up until the end.  At least that's my thought.


----------



## Starwind

Lakegirl said:


> Roaring fork.....all I keep hearing about is how bad it is....what should we avoid??? Are there French fries served?



We we were there in December they did not have french fries, instead they have tater tots which they call "something-barrels [forget what the "something" is, sorry), but they are tater tots.

SW


----------



## Starwind

Starwind said:


> We we were there in December they did not have french fries, instead they have tater tots which they call "something-barrels [forget what the "something" is, sorry), but they are tater tots.
> 
> SW



As others have noted, the waffle fries at Geyser Pointe are very good.

SW


----------



## ErinC

I think we paid around 67.50 for our points (our first contract)?? I think our add on was around $75. Bought both direct from Disney. Can't really remember. I'm sure we could do well to sell ours, but I have no intention of doing so. I still want to go to Disney fairly often and the sticker price of paying for a room is enough to make me keep my DVC points. I would love to have more points and even looked at buying a contract to just rent out until later when we actually could use the points, but I didn't see how I could swing it and make it pay for itself if I had to finance any of it. If we ever do buy more it will be resale. I can't see ever buying any more points from Disney directly. Right now, we have too much college to pay for, and that won't be going away for awhile now. I do know that over the years we have given our girls some incredible vacations and memories with those DVC points that we financed and have now paid off. I'm not a finance guru and I'm sure we probably shouldn't have bought when we did, but I have zero regrets. I sound like one of those MasterCard commercials "Priceless!"


----------



## Happydinks

My goodness - I didn't think that being away from Disney for two years would mean so many changes - some good and some not so good - from what we're reading here!  We did a 7 day Disney cruise last year - but never made it to the world. We've missed it, and are looking forward to the trip - but with a bit of trepidation over all that seems to have gone on since we last visited.  Please tell me the Lodge (even with the all the building and changes) - is still as welcoming as it always was in the past!  Roaring Fork not good anymore...so sad......


----------



## sleepydog25

Happydinks said:


> My goodness - I didn't think that being away from Disney for two years would mean so many changes - some good and some not so good - from what we're reading here!  We did a 7 day Disney cruise last year - but never made it to the world. We've missed it, and are looking forward to the trip - but with a bit of trepidation over all that seems to have gone on since we last visited.  Please tell me the Lodge (even with the all the building and changes) - is still as welcoming as it always was in the past!  Roaring Fork not good anymore...so sad......


I was one of the more vocal Groupies against the changes coming to the Lodge. And, they did remove a lot of the "wilderness" aspect of it--so many trees taken down, the nature trail gone, the beach extinct, and the quiet serenity of Hidden Springs pool area is no more. That being said, the changes do look lovely, even the cabins. WL has become, at once, a bit more upscale looking and a bit less intimate. I'm still conflicted by all the changes. Still, when we walk into the lobby and around the grounds, we still feel as though we're home. . .a renovated, updated home not always to my liking, but still home. I don't think you'll find that is missing at all. On the other hand, RF simply doesn't have a lot of good vibes going for it. The new outside seating area is very nicely done--the food at RF? Not so much.


----------



## twinklebug

Happydinks said:


> My goodness - I didn't think that being away from Disney for two years would mean so many changes - some good and some not so good - from what we're reading here!  We did a 7 day Disney cruise last year - but never made it to the world. We've missed it, and are looking forward to the trip - but with a bit of trepidation over all that seems to have gone on since we last visited.  Please tell me the Lodge (even with the all the building and changes) - is still as welcoming as it always was in the past!  Roaring Fork not good anymore...so sad......



Not to fear, the lodge and villas are still as relaxing and beautiful as ever. I'm not a fan of the new pool. I miss the bubbles and the feel of privacy and shade that the trees created. Bubbles aren't coming back, and if they are I suggest you swim away from the source.  The trees may grow and add some shade, but it will never be the same.



sleepydog25 said:


> the changes do look lovely, even the cabins. WL has become, at once, a bit more upscale looking and a bit less intimate. I'm still conflicted by all the changes. Still, when we walk into the lobby and around the grounds, we still feel as though we're home. . .a renovated, updated home not always to my liking, but still home. I don't think you'll find that is missing at all. On the other hand, RF simply doesn't have a lot of good vibes going for it. The new outside seating area is very nicely done--the food at RF? Not so much.



All that is needed is a new menu, or should I say, a restored menu. The new chef in charge has been trying to put some classy fingerprints on the take out areas. Unfortunately, this one didn't need any changes. The outdoor seating area feels like it was there all along. Excellent job done.


----------



## RRB

Happydinks said:


> My goodness - I didn't think that being away from Disney for two years would mean so many changes - some good and some not so good - from what we're reading here!  We did a 7 day Disney cruise last year - but never made it to the world. We've missed it, and are looking forward to the trip - but with a bit of trepidation over all that seems to have gone on since we last visited.  Please tell me the Lodge (even with the all the building and changes) - is still as welcoming as it always was in the past!  Roaring Fork not good anymore...so sad......


Some parts of the Resort have certainly underwent a big change in the last 2 years. Personally, I think the cabins are a nice edition not only because we can stay in them but they fit in with the Resort. The walkways to the cabins are really nice. The Geyser Point Grill is also a great edition.


----------



## Granny

Happydinks said:
			
		

> My goodness - I didn't think that being away from Disney for two years would mean so many changes - some good and some not so good - from what we're reading here! We did a 7 day Disney cruise last year - but never made it to the world. We've missed it, and are looking forward to the trip - but with a bit of trepidation over all that seems to have gone on since we last visited. Please tell me the Lodge (even with the all the building and changes) - is still as welcoming as it always was in the past! Roaring Fork not good anymore...so sad......



First of all, let me join the chorus in welcoming the return of our friend *Happydinks*!  

I am in the same camp as *Sleepy* and others...the grounds of the Wilderness Lodge campus are definitely different.  But the lobby, the covered walkways, and the general vibe is still the same as always.  I don't think that anyone without an emotional investment would say that the changes are a bad thing.  I think overall the changes have elevated the entire resort area in the minds of most people and I am seeing posts from many who are now considering a first stay at WL/CCV/VWL. 

I'll agree that Roaring Fork seems to have taken a downward turn with the menu, but the sandwiches and salads we liked best are still available and they will make them fresh for you if you don't want to buy them out of the refrigerated section.  And the outside seating area (now covered) at Roaring Fork is a big improvement over the old wrought iron tables and chairs.

They have planted a lot of trees and bushes and I think that in 5-10 years VWL will regain much of its woodsy feel.  Some people will lament that, while others will be happy with it.   In the mean time, it is still our beloved Lodge and our favorite resort.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . . . . . . In the mean time, it is still our beloved Lodge and our favorite resort.



Yup, Yup, Yup!


----------



## DiznyDi

...8 more sleeps until we head to Kidani with DD and DSIL  

We hope to head over to the Lodge after our brunch at Fort Wilderness.  We've not seen the new Roaring Fork and know nothing about the menu changes.  DDad didn't like the grill offerings much before.  The sandwiches and Wilderness Salad have always been a staple for me....and the chili...and the house-made chips.  Does anyone know if the Magic Bar is still available?


----------



## sleepydog25

DiznyDi said:


> ...8 more sleeps until we head to Kidani with DD and DSIL
> 
> We hope to head over to the Lodge after our brunch at Fort Wilderness.  We've not seen the new Roaring Fork and know nothing about the menu changes.  DDad didn't like the grill offerings much before.  The sandwiches and Wilderness Salad have always been a staple for me....and the chili...and the house-made chips.  Does anyone know if the Magic Bar is still available?


Love Kidani and AKL, in general. It also has two of our fave places to dine: Sanaa and Jiko.  Will be interested to hear your report about RF. Based on their listed menu, there are a couple of sandwiches still there and I've read that the Wilderness salad can be had at the to-go area.  However, I see nothing about chili or chips.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday @twokats!!!*

*Happy Birthday @claire_ont!!!*


​
*Wishing you both a wonderful day!!! 
Hopefully with cake only on your plate!  *​


----------



## Happydinks

Thanks for all reassurance that the essence of the Lodge and the Villas (they'll always be the Villas to us!) is still intact. We've been members since 2001 - and what made us buy at the Lodge was the "remote feeling" and peace of the place.  On another topic (which I'm sure is somewhere in the 600+ pages of the thread!) any of the new restaurants in Disney Springs that anyone would recommend - or recommend to avoid?  
Disney Di and Dad - have a great trip!


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Birthday @twokats!!!*
> 
> *Happy Birthday @claire_ont!!!*
> 
> 
> View attachment 297797​
> *Wishing you both a wonderful day!!!
> Hopefully with cake only on your plate!  *​


I second this wonderful post!



Happydinks said:


> Thanks for all reassurance that the essence of the Lodge and the Villas (they'll always be the Villas to us!) is still intact. We've been members since 2001 - and what made us buy at the Lodge was the "remote feeling" and peace of the place.  On another topic (which I'm sure is somewhere in the 600+ pages of the thread!) any of the new restaurants in Disney Springs that anyone would recommend - or recommend to avoid?
> Disney Di and Dad - have a great trip!


Not sure either of these qualify as new to you, but. . .

1. Boathouse: Lovely atmosphere; good food (especially like their beef carpaccio); and you can even sit outside if the weather is good.
2. Morimoto Asia: Modern Asian-fusion feel and some quality dishes. We especially enjoy the buri bop only available at dinner.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday twokats!!!!
Happy Birthday claire_ont!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

HappyDinks
We really like Morimoto Asia, especially the spare ribs!!  I don't tend to order ribs out as they can be more like work than eating if not cooked well.  But MA cooks them to fall off the bone, and the taste is superb

Avoid Frontera Cocina.  Slow service and food is just so so


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Happy Birthday twokats!!!! *
*
*

 *Happy Birthday claire_ont!!!! *


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Birthday @twokats!!!*
> 
> *Happy Birthday @claire_ont!!!*​



  



Happydinks said:


> Thanks for all reassurance that the essence of the Lodge and the Villas (they'll always be the Villas to us!) is still intact. We've been members since 2001 - and what made us buy at the Lodge was the "remote feeling" and peace of the place.  On another topic (which I'm sure is somewhere in the 600+ pages of the thread!) any of the new restaurants in Disney Springs that anyone would recommend - or recommend to avoid?
> Disney Di and Dad - have a great trip!





sleepydog25 said:


> I second this wonderful post!
> 
> Not sure either of these qualify as new to you, but. . .
> 
> 1. Boathouse: Lovely atmosphere; good food (especially like their beef carpaccio); and you can even sit outside if the weather is good.
> 2. Morimoto Asia: Modern Asian-fusion feel and some quality dishes. We especially enjoy the buri bop only available at dinner.



Love the filet mignon sliders at Boathouse.  A bargain at $14.00.



jimmytammy said:


> HappyDinks
> We really like Morimoto Asia, especially the spare ribs!!  I don't tend to order ribs out as they can be more like work than eating if not cooked well.  But MA cooks them to fall off the bone, and the taste is superb



OMG yes!  I actually took a picture of my ribs.  I'll dig it out & post it.  Those ribs may be the best ribs I've ever had.

I'll also add Homecomin' to the list of must do DS restaurants.  The deviled eggs & fried chicken are to die for.     I haven't been to D'Luxe Burger yet (on the list for next trip) but I've heard the burgers are quite good.   I personally cannot wait for Wine Bar George to open.     

@sleepydog25 any movement on your VGC wait list?   It's looking more & more that my one night wait list for a studio on 2/24 at AKV is not coming through.  I thought I had a good shot at AKV.  Wait listed at both Jambo & Kidani.  I've been checking every day.  No studios anywhere.  I know that is the end of school vacation week for Northeast schools but I wasn't expecting to not find anything anywhere.   I had little hope of my VGC wait lists coming through & those 2 did, but not one night at WDW.  Weird.    Looks like I'll be at the Dolphin for that night.  Maybe it's just as well.  I've used up all my points for 2018 already & would need to borrow.  It's only Jan. & all my points are gone.


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> @sleepydog25 any movement on your VGC wait list?   It's looking more & more that my one night wait list for a studio on 2/24 at AKV is not coming through.  I thought I had a good shot at AKV.  Wait listed at both Jambo & Kidani.  I've been checking every day.  No studios anywhere.  I know that is the end of school vacation week for Northeast schools but I wasn't expecting to not find anything anywhere.   I had little hope of my VGC wait lists coming through & those 2 did, but not one night at WDW.  Weird.    Looks like I'll be at the Dolphin for that night.  Maybe it's just as well.  I've used up all my points for 2018 already & would need to borrow.  It's only Jan. & all my points are gone.


No luck for our one day, either. We keep checking, but it's looking more and more like we won't get that one single day sandwiched between two days on either side. Sigh.  We've a time to go yet, but as it creeps up on us, we're not getting good vibes. That "walking" aspect bit us in the behind since we could see those days disappearing a day at a time. Guess we should have jumped on the bandwagon, but I'm just not a fan of that method. . .


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> I had little hope of my VGC wait lists coming through & those 2 did, but not one night at WDW.  Weird.    Looks like I'll be at the Dolphin for that night.  Maybe it's just as well.  I've used up all my points for 2018 already & would need to borrow.  It's only Jan. & all my points are gone.



I can _feel _thru the internet that I'm thought to be crazy when I tell people to waitlist VGC and that they have a good chance of it filling!    As an owner there I know I book just in case but often end up changing.  And I think S Cal locals are even more likely to do that.  

Sleepy - that's a VGC waitlist?  There's a fair amount of movement around 30 days but even in the week before - often the night before!  Of course you need a room someplace a little before you arrive I wouldn't give up hope yet.  2 years ago my cousin and I went to DL over New Years.  I called at the airport to see about switching a night from the 1BR I had added when we decided to adjust our days as we were otherwise in a studio.  They had it and made the switch!


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I can _feel _thru the internet that I'm thought to be crazy when I tell people to waitlist VGC and that they have a good chance of it filling!    As an owner there I know I book just in case but often end up changing.  And I think S Cal locals are even more likely to do that.
> 
> Sleepy - that's a VGC waitlist?  There's a fair amount of movement around 30 days but even in the week before - often the night before!  Of course you need a room someplace a little before you arrive I wouldn't give up hope yet.  2 years ago my cousin and I went to DL over New Years.  I called at the airport to see about switching a night from the 1BR I had added when we decided to adjust our days as we were otherwise in a studio.  They had it and made the switch!


We will continue to hold out hope to the end!  We definitely have alternate accommodations for the one night at the classic DLH. In fact, *Luv* said she would be a bit verklempt if we do get the wait listed room. As I remind her each time she says that, $400+ would go a long way to making this a less expensive trip! BTW, that's $400+ WITH my military discount.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> We will continue to hold out hope to the end!  We definitely have alternate accommodations for the one night at the classic DLH. In fact, *Luv* said she would be a bit verklempt if we do get the wait listed room. As I remind her each time she says that, $400+ would go a long way to making this a less expensive trip! BTW, that's $400+ WITH my military discount.



The Disney hotels have gotten just crazy with prices!  I can understand Luv though - it is kind of fun to stay at the DLH.  After all, where else can you get a headboard that has a castle and fireworks of twinkling lights?!


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The Disney hotels have gotten just crazy with prices!  I can understand Luv though - it is kind of fun to stay at the DLH.  After all, where else can you get a *headboard that has a castle and fireworks of twinkling lights?!*


That's exactly what she says!!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday TwoKats!   *


*   Happy Birthday Claire_Ont   *


**​


----------



## ErinC

This teacher has a few extra days at home to catch up on posts since I apparently have the flu!  I really don't feel like I have the flu, no coughing, aching, sneezing, or anything of the sort. My right lung hurts when I take a deep breath. Doc says that Flu A has settled in my lung??? I've never had anything like this before. So no school for a few days for me. Hopefully it will pass quickly. Took my first dose of Tamiflu a few hours ago. Fun times...
   Glad to see the recommendations for the Disney springs food. I may be over that way in a few weeks to visit my daughter in St. Augustine. Thought we may slip over to Disney Springs for lunch. I think we may try the boathouse. Do they take reservations?
   Since DD is sort of local now, how do fastpasses work for someone that has an AP, but isn't staying on Disney property. I read a little, but the whole 7 days of reservations comments confuse me. Is there a limit to how many fastpasses she could use in a year?


----------



## rkstocke5609

ErinC said:


> This teacher has a few extra days at home to catch up on posts since I apparently have the flu!  I really don't feel like I have the flu, no coughing, aching, sneezing, or anything of the sort. My right lung hurts when I take a deep breath. Doc says that Flu A has settled in my lung??? I've never had anything like this before. So no school for a few days for me. Hopefully it will pass quickly. Took my first dose of Tamiflu a few hours ago. Fun times...
> Glad to see the recommendations for the Disney springs food. I may be over that way in a few weeks to visit my daughter in St. Augustine. Thought we may slip over to Disney Springs for lunch. I think we may try the boathouse. Do they take reservations?
> Since DD is sort of local now, how do fastpasses work for someone that has an AP, but isn't staying on Disney property. I read a little, but the whole 7 days of reservations comments confuse me. Is there a limit to how many fastpasses she could use in a year?


I believe an AP holder can make FP+ reservations at 30 days, and those with on property hotel reservations ( or DVC ) and any type of tickets can do it at 60 days out.  To the best of my understanding..


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ErinC said:


> Since DD is sort of local now, how do fastpasses work for someone that has an AP, but isn't staying on Disney property. I read a little, but the whole 7 days of reservations comments confuse me. Is there a limit to how many fastpasses she could use in a year?



As I understand it - an AP holder can have up to 7 days of FP's booked at a time.  They don't have to be consecutive.  They can book 30 days out for those FP's - ie, it's not like booking FP's for your length of stay.  No limit in the year, just the limit of 7 days at single time.


----------



## ErinC

Thanks for the fastpass info Kathy and Ron.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Just finished planning FP+, got Flight of Passage twice, River of Lights, and pretty much all the usuals plus the new stuff.  Yikes, everyday has crowd level 10 ratings (gulp).  Thank goodness we’re trained professionals.  We plan on either Early or Late at the parks depending on the day and have scheduled dining frequently between 1-5 so we can avoid peak crowds.  Fortunately we are ready to find transport back to the lodge at a moments notice to take refuge...this will be the busiest we have ever been and will tell me a lot about whether we will ever do Easter or Christmas proper again.  Hoping for the best, planning for what’s expected.  I am going to spend time in the  VWL lobby/fireplace zone with a book for sure!


----------



## jimmytammy

rkstocke5609 said:


> I am going to spend time in the VWL lobby/fireplace zone with a book for sure!


I like this idea


----------



## Dizny Dad

Six more sleeps said the small voice this AM.  Then off to Animal Kingdom for nine nights in Kidani Village.  But you can bet we will be visiting the Carolwood Pacific Room for an afternoon respite at some point during the adventure!  We have a 5:30 AM flight on Thursday morning.  Normally we would be on the road by 2AM to make it to the airport on time, but this time we are staying at a local hotel on Wednesday night near the airport.  DD & DSL will meet up with us at the hotel.  DiznyDi says she probably wont sleep, just hang in the room; which I knew sinse she never sleeps one or two nights out from a Disney Adventure.  Why the Hotel then?  DiznyDi & DD said so.


----------



## twokats

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Birthday @twokats!!!*​





sleepydog25 said:


> I second this wonderful post!





jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday twokats!!!!





Dizny Dad said:


> *Happy Birthday twokats!!!! *





horselover said:


>





Granny said:


> *Happy Birthday TwoKats!   *



I thank y'all for the birthday wishes.  All I can say is that it is unlike any I have ever celebrated. . . I had day surgery to fix a small fracture in my left arm (now all four extremities have metal in them)!
This was something I brought home with me from our cruise!  I still had a good time even with a cast on the bulk of the trip.

I also want to say happy belated birthday to Sleepy and Blossomz!  

As to my career life, I did not start work til after college and the birth of my oldest son.  
First I was a bookkeeper for an oxygen/acetylene business for four years, then I was an auditor clerk for E-Systems our government aerospace business in my hometown, which is also where I met my husband who allowed me to quit to be a SAHM for our sweet Kati when she was a toddler (I worked there 9 years total).  Then when she was in grade school I went back to work part-time.  First for a landscape business, then administrative assistant for a local Presbyterian church, then for my current boss a general contractor as his accountant.  The church and the contractor I did both of them until 2011 when I gave up the church to have more time to take care of my mother in her last months.  I still work two days or should I say mornings for the general contractor and since we are about the same age I will probably retire whenever he does.

I don't have any trips to WDW in my plans til probably 2019, but do have another cruise on the Disney Wonder in October fir the Panama repo from San Diego to Galveston and will probably do Disneyland a few days before.


----------



## DiznyDi

Kathy....So very sorry I missed your birthday!     And sorry about your arm too.

*Happy Birthday Kathy!!*


----------



## twokats

DiznyDi said:


> Kathy....So very sorry I missed your birthday!     And sorry about your arm too.
> 
> *Happy Birthday Kathy!!*



Thanks.  I had been so careful and protective of my one good arm, but someone had other plans for me.


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies,

I know I owe many belated birthday wishes...I hope you all enjoyed your special days.
*eliza61
bobbiwoz 
sleepydog25
blossom
Twokats (Kathy) and Claire_ont

And happy early birthday 
Jimmy and 
Disney Loving Iowan!*


----------



## bobbiwoz

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> I know I owe many belated birthday wishes...I hope you all enjoyed your special days.
> *eliza61
> bobbiwoz
> sleepydog25
> blossom
> Twokats (Kathy) and Claire_ont
> 
> And happy early birthday
> Jimmy and
> Disney Loving Iowan!*


Thank you!

I will add my belated birthday wishes to twokats! It was my pleasure to meet you in person last year!

I am sorry to read about the cast.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Jimmy!!!
The entire gang hopes you have a wonderful day!!!

 *​


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JIMMY!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

*Hope you have a grand and wonderful day, JT!!!!*


----------



## rkstocke5609

Belated Happy Birthday to TwoKats & on time Happy Birthday to Jimmy!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Ahhhhh. JT’s having an anniversary to his 29th birthday.
Wishing you the Happiest of Birthdays ever!
Hi to the family!


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> And happy early birthday
> Jimmy and
> Disney Loving Iowan!





KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Birthday Jimmy!!!
> The entire gang hopes you have a wonderful day!!!
> 
> View attachment 298449 *​





horselover said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JIMMY!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 298450





sleepydog25 said:


> *Hope you have a grand and wonderful day, JT!!!!*





rkstocke5609 said:


> Belated Happy Birthday to TwoKats & on time Happy Birthday to Jimmy!!!!





DiznyDi said:


> Ahhhhh. JT’s having an anniversary to his 29th birthday.
> Wishing you the Happiest of Birthdays ever!
> Hi to the family!



Aww, you folks are the best!!  Thanks for all the Bday wishes


----------



## ErinC

Happy Birthday Jimmy! Hope it's a great one!


----------



## Granny

*Okay, who's up for celebrating Jimmy's birthday?

 



Okay....Davy's in.  Anyone else?




Happy Birthday Jimmy !!!
*
**​


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Happy belated birthday Kathy (TwoKats) and Claire_ont!!! *


----------



## MiaSRN62

Have a great birthday Jimmy!


----------



## tgropp

Happydinks said:


> Thanks for all reassurance that the essence of the Lodge and the Villas (they'll always be the Villas to us!) is still intact. We've been members since 2001 - and what made us buy at the Lodge was the "remote feeling" and peace of the place!





After staying at the Lodge during all the construction in Dec ,2016, I was afraid that they had destroyed the feeling of our home away from home. Having spent a week there from Dec 18-25/2017 I was amazed on how much that I liked the changes


----------



## Sleepy Sheep

Hey VWL Groupies and Lovers!  I have been waiting for this day for a very long time. Longtime Lurker here. I have been faithfully following this thread since 2014, shortly after Sleepydog started it. I’ve always wanted to be a VWL Groupie and Lover, but I didn’t feel qualified to post here until I, at least, stayed at your beloved Wilderness Lodge. How could I truly say I loved it if I never stayed there?

So, today is the day. Here I sit on the sofa in a 3rd floor studio on the lake/pool side of the villas, posting on my iPad. ( The best part about the room location is I didn’t even request the lake side. I just got it assigned to me. I figured I’d get stuck in the “dumpster view” room as some kind of initiation ) And I love the VWL as much as I had hoped. My Dear Wife is so excited about the faucet in the bathroom sink!  I think that’s the coolest thing I’ve seen in any of the villas.

I have to say, I think you’re the greatest group of people on the Forum.  I love your stories and your insights on life. ( Though Sleepydog can be a bit crabby ) I probably will continue to lurk, as I rarely have anything constructive to say .  Just wanted you all to know I’m here watching and I appreciate what goes on here. Keep up the good work.

Dan and Diane
Members since 2009
Home Resorts AKV and HHI
Reside in Michigan


----------



## jimmytammy

ErinC said:


> Happy Birthday Jimmy! Hope it's a great one!





Granny said:


> *Okay, who's up for celebrating Jimmy's birthday?
> 
> View attachment 298649
> 
> 
> 
> Okay....Davy's in.  Anyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Jimmy !!!
> *
> *View attachment 298651*​





MiaSRN62 said:


> Have a great birthday Jimmy!


As I said before, you folks are tops in my book!!  Thank you all very much for the Birthday wishes


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies tgropp!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy Sheep said:


> Hey VWL Groupies and Lovers!  I have been waiting for this day for a very long time. Longtime Lurker here. I have been faithfully following this thread since 2014, shortly after Sleepydog started it. I’ve always wanted to be a VWL Groupie and Lover, but I didn’t feel qualified to post here until I, at least, stayed at your beloved Wilderness Lodge. How could I truly say I loved it if I never stayed there?
> 
> So, today is the day. Here I sit on the sofa in a 3rd floor studio on the lake/pool side of the villas, posting on my iPad. ( The best part about the room location is I didn’t even request the lake side. I just got it assigned to me. I figured I’d get stuck in the “dumpster view” room as some kind of initiation ) And I love the VWL as much as I had hoped. My Dear Wife is so excited about the faucet in the bathroom sink!  I think that’s the coolest thing I’ve seen in any of the villas.
> 
> I have to say, I think you’re the greatest group of people on the Forum.  I love your stories and your insights on life. ( Though Sleepydog can be a bit crabby ) I probably will continue to lurk, as I rarely have anything constructive to say .  Just wanted you all to know I’m here watching and I appreciate what goes on here. Keep up the good work.
> 
> Dan and Diane
> Members since 2009
> Home Resorts AKV and HHI
> Reside in Michigan


Welcome to the groupies Sleepy Sheep!!!!
And don't be a stranger!  We rarely have anything constructive to say ourselves, so please don't hesitate to join anytime in conversation.  Glad you are enjoying the Lodge!  It is quite a nice place for sure and dear to our hearts around these parts


----------



## Dizny Dad

Jimmy Had A Birthday!?! . . . .wait a minute . . .a couple of years ago he said he wasn't gonna have any more Birthdays!  So I guess he isn't the Grand Master of Time in the Universe!  Oh, well, he is still one of the _*Grand Masters of our Lodge!*_

 HAPPY BIRTHDAY JIMMY!


----------



## sleepydog25

Sleepy Sheep said:


> I have to say, I think you’re the greatest group of people on the Forum.  I love your stories and your insights on life. ( Though Sleepydog can be a bit crabby )


HEY!! I represent that remark! Yeah, my wife would agree with you as would numerous students who walk into my office before I've had my morning coffee.   We do often say we are the friendliest group on the DIS, and we always hope that feeling comes through. Good to know it did for you. 



Sleepy Sheep said:


> Hey VWL Groupies and Lovers!  I have been waiting for this day for a very long time. Longtime Lurker here. I have been faithfully following this thread since 2014, shortly after Sleepydog started it. I’ve always wanted to be a VWL Groupie and Lover, but I didn’t feel qualified to post here until I, at least, stayed at your beloved Wilderness Lodge. How could I truly say I loved it if I never stayed there?
> 
> So, today is the day. Here I sit on the sofa in a 3rd floor studio on the lake/pool side of the villas, posting on my iPad. ( The best part about the room location is I didn’t even request the lake side. I just got it assigned to me. I figured I’d get stuck in the “dumpster view” room as some kind of initiation ) And I love the VWL as much as I had hoped. My Dear Wife is so excited about the faucet in the bathroom sink!  I think that’s the coolest thing I’ve seen in any of the villas.
> 
> I probably will continue to lurk, as I rarely have anything constructive to say .  Just wanted you all to know I’m here watching and I appreciate what goes on here. Keep up the good work.
> 
> Dan and Diane
> Members since 2009
> Home Resorts AKV and HHI
> Reside in Michigan


As *JT* says, we rarely have anything terribly constructive to say, least of all me. . .apparently, I'm too crabby.   Seriously, we do hope you drop by at any time and add to the conversation (you, too, @tgropp ).  What makes us so successful is that have so many folks here from all walks of life and geographical locations with one common denominator--a love of the Lodge. So glad to hear you and your wife are enjoying the Lodge and your room. There is something so very special about the Lodge that's hard to nail down with words. Being there, experiencing it, tends to "explain" it much better.

Again, welcome and don't be a stranger!  

P.S. Just as a clarification for those who are relatively new, I am only the keeper of this latest edition of the VWL Groupies thread. Some of the our band of brothers and sisters are some of the original members who started the thread eons ago (oh, wait, maybe not eons, just a long, l-o-o-o-ng time ago), so the efforts of the past few years are a direct result of what they so sagely founded.


----------



## Granny

tgropp said:


> After staying at the Lodge during all the construction in Dec ,2016, I was afraid that they had destroyed the feeling of our home away from home. Having spent a week there from Dec 18-25/2017 I was amazed on how much that I liked the changes



*tgropp*...Thanks for dropping by to share your impressions of the changes at Wilderness Lodge campus.   Stick around and join in the conversation whenever the spirit moves you!  



Sleepy Sheep said:


> ...
> 
> So, today is the day. Here I sit on the sofa in a 3rd floor studio on the lake/pool side of the villas, posting on my iPad. ( The best part about the room location is I didn’t even request the lake side. I just got it assigned to me. I figured I’d get stuck in the “dumpster view” room as some kind of initiation ) And I love the VWL as much as I had hoped. My Dear Wife is so excited about the faucet in the bathroom sink!  I think that’s the coolest thing I’ve seen in any of the villas.


*
Dan*...glad that you could join in the fun here.    And so glad that VWL is living up to your expectations.  We can tell you have been following this thread as you call our beloved home *VWL* as is proper!  



and to both tgropp & Dan....


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Sleepy Sheep said:


> So, today is the day. Here I sit on the sofa in a 3rd floor studio on the *lake/pool side* of the villas, posting on my iPad.



OOooooooooohhhhhh - could you take a picture!  I'm not allowed to stay on that side.  Apparently.  (I love buses.  I love buses.  I love buses.   ) 

Welcome to the Groupies and Welcome to the Lodge!  Hope you have a fabulous stay.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Sleepy Sheep said:


> Hey VWL Groupies and Lovers!  I have been waiting for this day for a very long time. Longtime Lurker here. I have been faithfully following this thread since 2014, shortly after Sleepydog started it. I’ve always wanted to be a VWL Groupie and Lover, but I didn’t feel qualified to post here until I, at least, stayed at your beloved Wilderness Lodge. How could I truly say I loved it if I never stayed there?
> 
> So, today is the day. Here I sit on the sofa in a 3rd floor studio on the lake/pool side of the villas, posting on my iPad. ( The best part about the room location is I didn’t even request the lake side. I just got it assigned to me. I figured I’d get stuck in the “dumpster view” room as some kind of initiation ) And I love the VWL as much as I had hoped. My Dear Wife is so excited about the faucet in the bathroom sink!  I think that’s the coolest thing I’ve seen in any of the villas.
> 
> I have to say, I think you’re the greatest group of people on the Forum.  I love your stories and your insights on life. ( Though Sleepydog can be a bit crabby ) I probably will continue to lurk, as I rarely have anything constructive to say .  Just wanted you all to know I’m here watching and I appreciate what goes on here. Keep up the good work.
> 
> Dan and Diane
> Members since 2009
> Home Resorts AKV and HHI
> Reside in Michigan




How wonderful to read this!

Bobbi


----------



## horselover

Sleepy Sheep said:


> Hey VWL Groupies and Lovers!  I have been waiting for this day for a very long time. Longtime Lurker here. I have been faithfully following this thread since 2014, shortly after Sleepydog started it. I’ve always wanted to be a VWL Groupie and Lover, but I didn’t feel qualified to post here until I, at least, stayed at your beloved Wilderness Lodge. How could I truly say I loved it if I never stayed there?
> 
> So, today is the day. Here I sit on the sofa in a 3rd floor studio on the lake/pool side of the villas, posting on my iPad. ( The best part about the room location is I didn’t even request the lake side. I just got it assigned to me. I figured I’d get stuck in the “dumpster view” room as some kind of initiation ) And I love the VWL as much as I had hoped. My Dear Wife is so excited about the faucet in the bathroom sink!  I think that’s the coolest thing I’ve seen in any of the villas.
> 
> I have to say, I think you’re the greatest group of people on the Forum.  I love your stories and your insights on life. (* Though Sleepydog can be a bit crabby *) I probably will continue to lurk, as I rarely have anything constructive to say .  Just wanted you all to know I’m here watching and I appreciate what goes on here. Keep up the good work.
> 
> Dan and Diane
> Members since 2009
> Home Resorts AKV and HHI
> Reside in Michigan



Should we change his name to Mad Dog?      He's also a little on the sly side.  Watch out when he starts asking for your membership fee.    

Love you @sleepydog25!    

Forgot to mention I got a reservation at Napa Rose for my birthday.   I haven't completely decided if I'll eat in the restaurant or lounge but better to have it & cancel later.  Do I want to head out of the parks early when my time is limited?  I do have the entire next day & evening.  What say you DLR experts?


----------



## rkstocke5609

horselover said:


> Should we change his name to Mad Dog?      He's also a little on the sly side.  Watch out when he starts asking for your membership fee.
> 
> Love you @sleepydog25!
> 
> Forgot to mention I got a reservation at Napa Rose for my birthday.   I haven't completely decided if I'll eat in the restaurant or lounge but better to have it & cancel later.  Do I want to head out of the parks early when my time is limited?  I do have the entire next day & evening.  What say you DLR experts?


Well, everything is so close you can go back to the park after dinner if you so choose.....


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday @Disney loving Iowan!!!
*


----------



## twokats

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> I know I owe many belated birthday wishes...I hope you all enjoyed your special days.
> *Twokats (Kathy) *





bobbiwoz said:


> I will add my belated birthday wishes to twokats! It was my pleasure to meet you in person last year!
> 
> I am sorry to read about the cast.





rkstocke5609 said:


> Belated Happy Birthday to TwoKats!!!!





MiaSRN62 said:


> *Happy belated birthday Kathy (TwoKats)!!! *



I want to thank all y'all for the birthday wishes.  The surgery went well and healing is ongoing.  
Clay is slowly improving.  He gained 4 pounds last week.  
*
Happy Birthday Disney loving Iowan
Hope it was great.*


----------



## Sleepy Sheep

KAT4DISNEY said:


> OOooooooooohhhhhh - could you take a picture!  I'm not allowed to stay on that side.  Apparently.  (I love buses.  I love buses.  I love buses.   )



I knew you would appreciate this. Maybe the key is NOT requesting the lake side.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Sleepy Sheep said:


> I knew you would appreciate this. Maybe the key is NOT requesting the lake side.



I'll have to give that a try!  Like a secret code.


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday DLI !!!  *
*
*
Hope it's a great one!


----------



## Sleepy Sheep

OK Groupies!  Here’s my thoughts on the Lodge and my Studio Room after Day 2 of my stay.

I still smile every time I turn on the faucet in the bathroom sink. It’s soooo cool!

What insanity led to the design of the bathroom? They couldn’t scrape up another couple of sq ft? And You gotta be a contortionist just to reach the TP holder!

The CMs here are as AMAZING as advertised here in Groupie Land.  Second only to HHI CMs, and it may actually be a tie. (I spent my last two stays at the Polynesian where you’re lucky to get a passing CM in the villas to make eye contact in the hallway. What a difference!) 

Seriously!  The bathroom is really small!


----------



## rkstocke5609

Sleepy Sheep said:


> OK Groupies!  Here’s my thoughts on the Lodge and my Studio Room after Day 2 of my stay.
> 
> I still smile every time I turn on the faucet in the bathroom sink. It’s soooo cool!
> 
> What insanity led to the design of the bathroom? They couldn’t scrape up another couple of sq ft? And You gotta be a contortionist just to reach the TP holder!
> 
> The CMs here are as AMAZING as advertised here in Groupie Land.  Second only to HHI CMs, and it may actually be a tie. (I spent my last two stays at the Polynesian where you’re lucky to get a passing CM in the villas to make eye contact in the hallway. What a difference!)
> 
> Seriously!  The bathroom is really small!



I am so happy to hear you are enjoying yourself Sleepy Sheep!  I am coming for Easter and can’t wait to see the new additions!

Just take the TP off the holder and throw it on top of tank.  Stop the Madness (as Mr. Wonderful would say..).

I have theory that the CM’s are great at the lodge because they aren’t exposed to monorail traffic...


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> Jimmy Had A Birthday!?! . . . .wait a minute . . .a couple of years ago he said he wasn't gonna have any more Birthdays!  So I guess he isn't the Grand Master of Time in the Universe!  Oh, well, he is still one of the _*Grand Masters of our Lodge!*_
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JIMMY!


Thanks Dad!!  I hold fast to that statement, no more BDays, but alas, they seem to drift around every year, no matter my wishes.  I like the new title, as you and many others here are GMs of our Lodge as well!!  I believe we uphold it very well


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Disney Loving Iowan!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats
Glad to hear surgery was a success and also Clays gaining weight and hopefully gaining strength


----------



## horselover

rkstocke5609 said:


> Well, everything is so close you can go back to the park after dinner if you so choose.....



Not likely.  Once I'm out of the parks I'm out of the parks.  

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DISNEY LOVING IOWAN!


----------



## Dizny Dad

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DLI !!


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Should we change his name to Mad Dog?      He's also a little on the sly side.  Watch out when he starts asking for your membership fee.
> 
> Love you @sleepydog25!
> 
> Forgot to mention I got a reservation at Napa Rose for my birthday.   I haven't completely decided if I'll eat in the restaurant or lounge but better to have it & cancel later.  Do I want to head out of the parks early when my time is limited?  I do have the entire next day & evening.  What say you DLR experts?


Hmm, Mad Dog. . .I LIKE IT!    That reminds me: @Sleepy Sheep and @tgropp : I'm afraid I did fail to mention the $50 sign up fee for joining the Groupies. Fortunately, we have a sale going on until the last day of January: 50% off (not including taxes and handling fee).  Just make out your checks to Mad Dog Enterprises. I'll PM you with my address later. . .

@horselover : I'd say it's worthwhile to eat at Napa Rose, even if you don't go back in, though as @rkstocke5609 says, it's so darn easy to walk right back into the park. Easier than going from Test Track or Soarin' to World Showcase to eat.  More like stepping out of the International Gate at Epcot to the boat then back again. However, if you choose not to go back, Napa Rose is such a nice place to eat, it's worth it. I say that with one caveat--check the menu. Sometimes, they have numerous mouth-watering selections, but at other times, there may only be one or two things that appeal to us. I'd make the reservation, regardless.



Sleepy Sheep said:


> OK Groupies!  Here’s my thoughts on the Lodge and my Studio Room after Day 2 of my stay.
> 
> I still smile every time I turn on the faucet in the bathroom sink. It’s soooo cool!
> 
> What insanity led to the design of the bathroom? They couldn’t scrape up another couple of sq ft? And You gotta be a contortionist just to reach the TP holder!
> 
> The CMs here are as AMAZING as advertised here in Groupie Land.  Second only to HHI CMs, and it may actually be a tie. (I spent my last two stays at the Polynesian where you’re lucky to get a passing CM in the villas to make eye contact in the hallway. What a difference!)
> 
> Seriously!  The bathroom is really small!


Just go down to the VWL lobby bathroom--it's very spacious!    I have to concur that the HHI CMs are the best anywhere we've been. Exceptional, in fact. I also agree that the Lodge CMs are very good, as well.

Finally, *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DLI!!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Forgot to mention I got a reservation at Napa Rose for my birthday.   I haven't completely decided if I'll eat in the restaurant or lounge but better to have it & cancel later.  Do I want to head out of the parks early when my time is limited?  I do have the entire next day & evening.  What say you DLR experts?



Tough to say.  I went for years without eating at Napa Rose and now have gone there for the past 3 trips!  But honestly, as mentioned, it's so close it's virtually no different than eating in the parks so going back really isn't that big of a deal.  I'd certainly consider WOC after Napa Rose at least.    And I can go to DL without eating at Napa Rose as there are many options but it would be a nice birthday dinner.  A Birthday dinner for me was the #2 dinner at Napa rose.


----------



## ErinC

Happy Birthday DLI!

Back to work today finally. Finished all my Tamiflu yesterday. I can't tell you the last time I stayed home for 4 days straight  and didn't leave the house. It was about to drive me crazy. I did do lots of Disboard reading though. Research for Aulani in December, and planning for WDW for spring break. I get to make Easter fast passes on Friday (and the remaining days of the trip). I also made a reservation for the Boathouse for February for the weekend trip to see my daughter in St. Augustine. We are just going to drive over to Disney Springs, have lunch and wander around. I hope to run by the lodge and maybe have dinner at Geyser Point for the evening and see all the new tree less surroundings. I'm anxious to see the finished product. Been listening to lots of Disney music to keep me occupied the last few weeks. Our ATT Uverse has on Demand. They have a disney parks series that has Happily Ever After, Rivers of Light, and Fantastic at Disneyland. I watched all of those too. Gotta find something to keep me going!


----------



## Kathymford

Hi groupies! I am trying to plan a trip October 2018 (mid-month, around the 16th). And I'm noticing an odd trend and wanted to see what anyone else thought.

I only have 50 points at the VWL (we still use the old acronym, yes? ), but another 100 from VGC. So obviously I can only book a couple of nights at the lodge at the 11 month window. It's still more than a month away from the 7 month window and the lodge already looks booked for the rest of my week. I don't ever recall this being the case for a non-RunDisney weekend! And then, what's even crazier to me is that BLT is open ALL week (lake view). Granted, I still can't book it yet, but my DVC world is just topsy turvy right now.

Is this just because everyone has found our lodge again because of Copper Creek? What is going on?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Kathymford said:


> Hi groupies! I am trying to plan a trip October 2018 (mid-month, around the 16th). And I'm noticing an odd trend and wanted to see what anyone else thought.
> 
> I only have 50 points at the VWL (we still use the old acronym, yes? ), but another 100 from VGC. So obviously I can only book a couple of nights at the lodge at the 11 month window. It's still more than a month away from the 7 month window and the lodge already looks booked for the rest of my week. I don't ever recall this being the case for a non-RunDisney weekend! And then, what's even crazier to me is that BLT is open ALL week (lake view). Granted, I still can't book it yet, but my DVC world is just topsy turvy right now.
> 
> Is this just because everyone has found our lodge again because of Copper Creek? What is going on?



I've noticed the studios booking faster since the refurb when they added the murphy bed and increased the occupancy to sleep 5.  Anecdotal but that's when I thought I saw the shift.


----------



## horselover

@Kathymford I would also add to Kat's reply I think construction kept people away & now that it's over demand is back up.  I know it kept me away for 2 years.  I cannot wait to be back home end of Feb.


----------



## sleepydog25

Kathymford said:


> Hi groupies! I am trying to plan a trip October 2018 (mid-month, around the 16th). And I'm noticing an odd trend and wanted to see what anyone else thought.
> 
> I only have 50 points at the VWL (we still use the old acronym, yes? ), but another 100 from VGC. So obviously I can only book a couple of nights at the lodge at the 11 month window. It's still more than a month away from the 7 month window and the lodge already looks booked for the rest of my week. I don't ever recall this being the case for a non-RunDisney weekend! And then, what's even crazier to me is that BLT is open ALL week (lake view). Granted, I still can't book it yet, but my DVC world is just topsy turvy right now.
> 
> Is this just because everyone has found our lodge again because of Copper Creek? What is going on?


Agree with both *KAT* and *Horsey*.  Plus, F&W keeps getting more popular, so that might be a smaller reason, as well. I do believe the newness of CC is attracting people in droves, so that might slow a bit in a couple of years. Overall, of course, it's been quite plain to see that booking anything at 7 months is getting to be trickier.  The DIS is replete with stories of DVCers not getting into other resorts at 7 months as easily as they could even a couple of years ago. It's a trend I see sticking around thus making it all the more important to future owners to "buy where you want to stay."


----------



## rkstocke5609

sleepydog25 said:


> Agree with both *KAT* and *Horsey*.  Plus, F&W keeps getting more popular, so that might be a smaller reason, as well. I do believe the newness of CC is attracting people in droves, so that might slow a bit in a couple of years. Overall, of course, it's been quite plain to see that booking anything at 7 months is getting to be trickier.  The DIS is replete with stories of DVCers not getting into other resorts at 7 months as easily as they could even a couple of years ago. It's a trend I see sticking around thus making it all the more important to future owners to "buy where you want to stay."


 
All those Poly points sold that don’t actually book a bungalow must contribute I would think (and, that was the point I suspect)....


----------



## Granny

Well, @*DiznyDi & @Dizny Dad *should be at AKV-Kidani by now, and here's hoping that they got there safely and have a wonderful villa to stay in.  Say hi to some giraffes for us frozen Groupies!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Well, @*DiznyDi & @Dizny Dad *should be at AKV-Kidani by now, and here's hoping that they got there safely and have a wonderful villa to stay in.  Say hi to some giraffes for us frozen Groupies!



And hi from us Groupies that are expecting 68 degrees by Sunday!  hehe


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> And hi from us Groupies that are expecting 68 degrees by Sunday!  hehe


And from those of us expecting a high of 27. . .


----------



## rkstocke5609

sleepydog25 said:


> And from those of us expecting a high of 27. . .


Or those of us expecting a record cold Super Bowl of 3 degrees....


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> And from those of us expecting a high of 27. . .







rkstocke5609 said:


> Or those of us expecting a record cold Super Bowl of 3 degrees....



My cousin and I had originally planned to be there to enjoy the festivities that go on during the week.  (Had also been hoping for the Vikings to be playing at home.   )  I also have a college friend that is walking around on Nicollet Mall all bundled up as part of the Crew 52.  I have to say it is going to be much better to be at home for this game!    I count it as a nice reprieve after last year with it's record snow fall.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> And hi from us Groupies that are expecting 68 degrees by Sunday!  hehe




And THIS is why I keep telling the room assigners that you just ADORE bus views at VWL, no matter what your requests say!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> And THIS is why I keep telling the room assigners that you just ADORE bus views at VWL, no matter what your requests say!



  Touche' Granny!


----------



## bobbiwoz

horselover said:


> @Kathymford I would also add to Kat's reply I think construction kept people away & now that it's over demand is back up.  I know it kept me away for 2 years.  I cannot wait to be back home end of Feb.


This was us, too!  Our next VWL stay will be in December, AND we’re bringing good friends with us!


----------



## Lakegirl

We had stayed away as well due to construction.  While it was great you try Poly, BLT, BCV we are do excited to back at VWL for April vacation!!


----------



## ErinC

We stayed at VWL Christmas of 2015 during the construction. It was the first time I didn't ask for a lake view room. We had one of the rooms that face the lodge looking over the walkway to the lodge. It was fine. We were not bothered by the noise at all. They called and tried to get us to move to BCV during our stay, but we opted to stay put and they gave us an additional 2 fast passes per day. Since it was over Christmas, that was a nice bonus. I heard others got some free them park passes and photo pass packages after I got my fast passes. I guess I didn't I should have asked for more! 

I guess I miscalculated my fastpass window for this trip. I had in my mind that I would be able to make them on Friday. Apparently last Wednesday was my day. I got an email around 5 pm. saying that I could book them. I pretty much got everything I wanted, except an early FP time for Flight of Passage. Still got them though, but a later time in the day than I had hoped for. And can I just say that the FP system at Epcot just stinks. You end up with one decent FP and two that are pretty much worthless. They really need to rethink the tiering at that park. 

I also really appreciate the restaurant reservation finder on touring plans website. I was able to get a sci fi reservation within a few days of starting the inquiry. Today I got a Be Our Guest lunch reservation for the Saturday after Easter using the service. So appreciative of it finding it for me. I got the text and had it booked about a minute later. Wish we had a DVC reservation finder like that!


----------



## ArielSRL

Finally all caught up on this thread. I have no excuses except I follow too many threads and I don’t have nearly enough DIS time. Not too much to report except we booked an October stay at Pop since we have a short fall break in our 2018 school calendar. We’ll be at Pop 10/3-10/6. Planning to do MNSSHP on Thursday 10/4 and possibly another park on 10/5.

This is my first time ever having two trips booked at once, and I’ve been going to Disney for 41 years.

Hope you are all well.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday @wildernessDad !!!

 *​


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Wilderness Dad!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday Wilderness Dad!!!


----------



## Lakegirl

Excited for the Pats game today.  Finishing up schedule for April as FP's are coming up soon.  Excited that this Thursday i will be booking the Moonlight Magic night at AK in April.  Wha at is everybody thoughts on how crowded it will be their?  Do you think Flights of passage and River ride will still have long lines?  I am hoping that they won't be so that we won't have to go to back to AK.  I would like to use my FP's elsewhere on the day I planned for AK if we can get on all those rides easily at Moonlight Magic.  Any thoughts???


----------



## jimmytammy

Lakegirl
Found this from Friday.  I too am curious as I hope to be able to book for Mar 21 for the same.  Hope this helps!

*If you did Moonlight magic at AK last year*
Discussion in 'DVC-Mousecellaneous' started by kniquy, Friday at 10:44 AM.

Watch Thread
Go to First Unread




*kniquyDIS Veteran*
Joined:
Dec 15, 2014
Messages:
1,601
New
We are staying on site so will hopefully be able to snag the moonlight magic that is taking place at AK.

We are trying to plot out our regular day at AK and I am wondering if you attended the event, how were the wait times for the attractions?  

Just looking at what was open for last year we would probably like to hit the Safari, Navi River, Everest (probably a couple times) Dinosaur and rivers of light. We will likely want to do a few character meets too. 

_*Once the party officially begins should we expect pretty much walk on to maybe 10 minute waits or were there actually longer waits?  *_

Being able to do these rides hopefully at the party will lighten our touring plans for our day at AK, but at least one member of our party will likely have to head back with DD4 as she will certainly not last until 1am. So we want to accomplish as much as we can earlier during the party.




kniquy, Friday at 10:44 AMReport
#1Like+ QuoteReply





*Amw1064DIS Veteran*
Joined:
Jan 29, 2012
Messages:
833
New
I can't remember exactly the wait times but I do remember that Flight of Passage was 15 minutes at 11:45. I know this for sure as my daughter turned 15 at midnight and we all sang happy birthday to her right before the banshee took off. I wasn't riding and the guy held the ride for 1 minutes until it switched to midnight so we could sing happy birthday to her and then I walked out as I do not ride it. We did a few character greets and did the free carnival games and the dance party. It was a lot of fun.





 (Aulani video)
Amw1064, Friday at 3:09 PMReport
#2Like+ QuoteReply
kniquy likes this.



*dclplutoDIS Veteran*
Joined:
May 11, 2012
Messages:
3,221
New
I was there in September. Wait times were long in the beginning. At the end of the night fop was almost a walk on and the river ride was a walk on.im thinking about a hour for fop and 30 minutes for the river ride at the start of the event.so enjoy other things than come back later fo less of a wait.

dclpluto, Yesterday at 11:30 AMReport
#3Like+ QuoteReply





*Sleepy425DIS Veteran*
Joined:
Jan 11, 2011
Messages:
834
New
We didn't stay for the whole time. But I believe at about 11pm my husband and son rode FOP with about a 20 minute wait. If I didn't have three younger kids who were miserably exhausted, they would have happily kept jumping back into line to ride it again and again!

Sleepy425, Yesterday at 11:44 AMReport
#4Like+ QuoteReply





*ScubaCatDIS Veteran*
Joined:
May 12, 2008
Messages:
1,945
New
Navi river journey was a walk on most of the evening. I enjoyed it a couple of times and then began using it as relief from the 800 degrees and 120% humidity that never seemed to let up. Everest was a walkon too, and I rode that a few times. All in all it was fun, and I appreciated the complimentary hot dogs and chips. If I recall, the ice cream bars were only at the Starbucks (just like in real Africa  j/k)

ScubaCat, Yesterday at 1:04 PMReport
#5Like+ QuoteReply


----------



## rkstocke5609

Happy Birthday Wilderness Dad!!


----------



## ArielSRL

Happy Birthday Wilderness Dad!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday WDad !!!  *

*



*


----------



## PatMcDuck

Hi All, new WLV owner here!  We are original BCV owners (2001), 200 points, and just bought 25 WL-BR direct points.  So we are selling the BCV to buy in at BR!  $$ wise should be a wash, we think.  We decided we prefer WL now, way more than BCV.  For so many reasons.  The quick service and restaurant options, the easy access to MK by boat, and also easy access to the Fort and Contemporary by boat.  And the atmosphere, of course!  We recently stayed at Copper Creek, in October, and liked it very much, except maybe the smaller living room and kitchen area, it seemed smaller to us than BR.  We have stayed at Boulder Ridge 3-4 times over the years, going with that because it costs less resale and we do not really need the extra years in the CC contract.  

I was somewhat ignorant of how the use year thing worked with multiple contracts (DUH!), when I went ahead and bought the 25 add on points.   However with only 25 (June) points, I think I will buy the best contract and live with the hassle of different use years, if I see a good deal on the resale market.  I don't know.  How does transferring work?  Can you only do it as you are booking a room? 

Thanks all, I love reading this thread, glad to be moving home resorts later this year (need that BCV to sell!)


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies PatMcDuck!!!!
Just to clarify, you don't have to own at VWL to be a groupie, you passed the only requirement, a love for all things Lodgey!  And you passed with flying colors
Im not sure how to answer about transferring, and different use yrs, etc., but I feel sure someone here will come along soon and answer so I will leave that to the smarter ones in our bunch

I imagine you will have no trouble selling BCV as there are lots of folks who will clamor to get it


----------



## sleepydog25

PatMcDuck said:


> Hi All, new WLV owner here!  We are original BCV owners (2001), 200 points, and just bought 25 WL-BR direct points.  So we are selling the BCV to buy in at BR!  $$ wise should be a wash, we think.  We decided we prefer WL now, way more than BCV.  For so many reasons.  The quick service and restaurant options, the easy access to MK by boat, and also easy access to the Fort and Contemporary by boat.  And the atmosphere, of course!  We recently stayed at Copper Creek, in October, and liked it very much, except maybe the smaller living room and kitchen area, it seemed smaller to us than BR.  We have stayed at Boulder Ridge 3-4 times over the years, going with that because it costs less resale and we do not really need the extra years in the CC contract.
> 
> I was somewhat ignorant of how the use year thing worked with multiple contracts (DUH!), when I went ahead and bought the 25 add on points.   However with only 25 (June) points, I think I will buy the best contract and live with the hassle of different use years, if I see a good deal on the resale market.  I don't know.  How does transferring work?  Can you only do it as you are booking a room?
> 
> Thanks all, I love reading this thread, glad to be moving home resorts later this year (need that BCV to sell!)


, *McDuck!*  As *JT *says, all it takes to be a Groupie is a love of the Lodge, and you certainly seem to possess that! Now, there's the small thing about the dues (payable to _moi_ and currently at a discounted rate of $25, but more on that later), but let's not worry about that now.   We've stayed at BCV and enjoyed it; however, we prefer the more laid back, relaxing sense one gets when at the Lodge. If you're not worried about the contract end date, then I'd say you've made a fine switch. Living with the different UYs is not a huge deal. You'll still be able to book at 11 months out with both contracts; the only real issue might be if you have to cancel late, but even that is a minor annoyance. If you've a birthday you want to share with the group, just pm *KAT4DISNEY*; if you want to be added to our travel list, just pm me.  Neither is necessary.  Welcome home!

*And, HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE DAD O' WILDERNESS, AKA our very own @wildernessDad!!  *


----------



## ErinC

Happy Birthday Wilderness Dad! Hope it's a super special and moose dust filled!


----------



## Lakegirl

jimmytammy said:


> Lakegirl
> Found this from Friday.  I too am curious as I hope to be able to book for Mar 21 for the same.  Hope this helps!
> 
> *If you did Moonlight magic at AK last year*
> Discussion in 'DVC-Mousecellaneous' started by kniquy, Friday at 10:44 AM.
> 
> Watch Thread
> Go to First Unread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *kniquyDIS Veteran*
> Joined:
> Dec 15, 2014
> Messages:
> 1,601
> New
> We are staying on site so will hopefully be able to snag the moonlight magic that is taking place at AK.
> 
> We are trying to plot out our regular day at AK and I am wondering if you attended the event, how were the wait times for the attractions?
> 
> Just looking at what was open for last year we would probably like to hit the Safari, Navi River, Everest (probably a couple times) Dinosaur and rivers of light. We will likely want to do a few character meets too.
> 
> _*Once the party officially begins should we expect pretty much walk on to maybe 10 minute waits or were there actually longer waits?  *_
> 
> Being able to do these rides hopefully at the party will lighten our touring plans for our day at AK, but at least one member of our party will likely have to head back with DD4 as she will certainly not last until 1am. So we want to accomplish as much as we can earlier during the party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kniquy, Friday at 10:44 AMReport
> #1Like+ QuoteReply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Amw1064DIS Veteran*
> Joined:
> Jan 29, 2012
> Messages:
> 833
> New
> I can't remember exactly the wait times but I do remember that Flight of Passage was 15 minutes at 11:45. I know this for sure as my daughter turned 15 at midnight and we all sang happy birthday to her right before the banshee took off. I wasn't riding and the guy held the ride for 1 minutes until it switched to midnight so we could sing happy birthday to her and then I walked out as I do not ride it. We did a few character greets and did the free carnival games and the dance party. It was a lot of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Aulani video)
> Amw1064, Friday at 3:09 PMReport
> #2Like+ QuoteReply
> kniquy likes this.
> 
> 
> 
> *dclplutoDIS Veteran*
> Joined:
> May 11, 2012
> Messages:
> 3,221
> New
> I was there in September. Wait times were long in the beginning. At the end of the night fop was almost a walk on and the river ride was a walk on.im thinking about a hour for fop and 30 minutes for the river ride at the start of the event.so enjoy other things than come back later fo less of a wait.
> 
> dclpluto, Yesterday at 11:30 AMReport
> #3Like+ QuoteReply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sleepy425DIS Veteran*
> Joined:
> Jan 11, 2011
> Messages:
> 834
> New
> We didn't stay for the whole time. But I believe at about 11pm my husband and son rode FOP with about a 20 minute wait. If I didn't have three younger kids who were miserably exhausted, they would have happily kept jumping back into line to ride it again and again!
> 
> Sleepy425, Yesterday at 11:44 AMReport
> #4Like+ QuoteReply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ScubaCatDIS Veteran*
> Joined:
> May 12, 2008
> Messages:
> 1,945
> New
> Navi river journey was a walk on most of the evening. I enjoyed it a couple of times and then began using it as relief from the 800 degrees and 120% humidity that never seemed to let up. Everest was a walkon too, and I rode that a few times. All in all it was fun, and I appreciated the complimentary hot dogs and chips. If I recall, the ice cream bars were only at the Starbucks (just like in real Africa  j/k)
> 
> ScubaCat, Yesterday at 1:04 PMReport
> #5Like+ QuoteReply


Thank you so very much!!! You are the best!!!  What do you think you will do?  Still FP AK rides?


----------



## Granny

*Great to have you join us, @PatMcDuck  !!!

 


*


----------



## shairpdrh

Lakegirl said:


> Excited for the Pats game today.  Finishing up schedule for April as FP's are coming up soon.  Excited that this Thursday i will be booking the Moonlight Magic night at AK in April.  Wha at is everybody thoughts on how crowded it will be their?  Do you think Flights of passage and River ride will still have long lines?  I am hoping that they won't be so that we won't have to go to back to AK.  I would like to use my FP's elsewhere on the day I planned for AK if we can get on all those rides easily at Moonlight Magic.  Any thoughts???



Fellow WL lover who posts mostly in the CCV Lovers thread, but I attended last year and thought I would share. All of the rides were walk on (for the teenagers at Everest, it was a run around to do it again ASAP), but FOP was about an hour wait the whole night. We joined the line around 11:30 because there wasn't anything else we wanted to do with our last 1.5 hours and it took about 50 minutes (65 min posted). I think it was still posted at about 60 min when we got off, but I can't say if the wait was really that long. It was still much shorter than any other time we were at AK, so it was well worth it. The river ride was a walk on for us with a 20 min posted wait. Otherwise, rare characters appeared to have the longest waits. Might be a little better this year? It was a good time either way!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

shairpdrh said:


> Fellow WL lover who posts mostly in the CCV Lovers thread, but I attended last year and thought I would share. All of the rides were walk on (for the teenagers at Everest, it was a run around to do it again ASAP), but FOP was about an hour wait the whole night. We joined the line around 11:30 because there wasn't anything else we wanted to do with our last 1.5 hours and it took about 50 minutes (65 min posted). I think it was still posted at about 60 min when we got off, but I can't say if the wait was really that long. It was still much shorter than any other time we were at AK, so it was well worth it. The river ride was a walk on for us with a 20 min posted wait. Otherwise, rare characters appeared to have the longest waits. Might be a little better this year? It was a good time either way!



Thanks for sharing your experience!  I'm planning on attending April 17th.


----------



## jimmytammy

Lakegirl said:


> Thank you so very much!!! You are the best!!!  What do you think you will do?  Still FP AK rides?


We have the next day as a planned AK day so I will keep our FPs we already have.  We are planning on going to DS earlier on our AK day so won't be arriving until late afternoon so either way will not have a full day there, so for us its ok.  I just hope all who plan on attending the MM can get the ressies booked this Thursday.  Last time I tried it was a bust!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies shairpdrh!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

shairpdrh said:


> Fellow WL lover who posts mostly in the CCV Lovers thread, but I attended last year and thought I would share. All of the rides were walk on (for the teenagers at Everest, it was a run around to do it again ASAP), but FOP was about an hour wait the whole night. We joined the line around 11:30 because there wasn't anything else we wanted to do with our last 1.5 hours and it took about 50 minutes (65 min posted). I think it was still posted at about 60 min when we got off, but I can't say if the wait was really that long. It was still much shorter than any other time we were at AK, so it was well worth it. The river ride was a walk on for us with a 20 min posted wait. Otherwise, rare characters appeared to have the longest waits. Might be a little better this year? It was a good time either way!


Welcome and thanks for sharing! We hope you'll keep coming back and posting here, as well as on our sister thread!


----------



## horselover

Hey groupie friends.  Just wanted to share as we're all family here.  DS17 has his first yes for college.  U of Illinois.  It's nice to get the yes early, but it would be even nicer if they included the aid package with it.  We're still waiting on that.  I have no idea where U of I falls on his list of where he'd go but I do know it's not #1.  He hasn't even looked at the campus yet.  He wanted to apply because they have a very good physics program.  I guess the aid package could be a determining factor. We'll go visit in April if it's still on his list. I can say it's at the bottom of my list of places for him to go.  Not much to see or do in Ubana-Champaign in the dead of winter.  If I'm going to visit him & have to deal with snow I'd rather it be somewhere nice like Boulder.  That's his first choice.  My first choice would be UMass Amherst.  A little over an hour from our house!        One down, three to go.   He's so chill on the waiting.  I'm like hurry up already!     

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY WILDERNESS DAD!


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Hey groupie friends.  Just wanted to share as we're all family here.  DS17 has his first yes for college.  U of Illinois.  It's nice to get the yes early, but it would be even nicer if they included the aid package with it.  We're still waiting on that.  I have no idea where U of I falls on his list of where he'd go but I do know it's not #1.  He hasn't even looked at the campus yet.  He wanted to apply because they have a very good physics program.  I guess the aid package could be a determining factor. We'll go visit in April if it's still on his list. I can say it's at the bottom of my list of places for him to go.  Not much to see or do in Ubana-Champaign in the dead of winter.  If I'm going to visit him & have to deal with snow I'd rather it be somewhere nice like Boulder.  That's his first choice.  My first choice would be UMass Amherst.  A little over an hour from our house!        One down, three to go.   He's so chill on the waiting.  I'm like hurry up already!


My daughter isn't so chill. All but one of her choices (she has several) are part of the common application process and most don't release until mid to late March. She did get in at her last on the list choice, so there's that.  I don't remember applying for college under such duress. . .


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> Hey groupie friends.  Just wanted to share as we're all family here.  DS17 has his first yes for college.  U of Illinois.  It's nice to get the yes early, but it would be even nicer if they included the aid package with it.  We're still waiting on that.  I have no idea where U of I falls on his list of where he'd go but I do know it's not #1.  He hasn't even looked at the campus yet.  He wanted to apply because they have a very good physics program.  I guess the aid package could be a determining factor. We'll go visit in April if it's still on his list. I can say it's at the bottom of my list of places for him to go.  Not much to see or do in Ubana-Champaign in the dead of winter.  If I'm going to visit him & have to deal with snow I'd rather it be somewhere nice like Boulder.  That's his first choice.  My first choice would be UMass Amherst.  A little over an hour from our house!        One down, three to go.   He's so chill on the waiting.  I'm like hurry up already!





sleepydog25 said:


> My daughter isn't so chill. All but one of her choices (she has several) are part of the common application process and most don't release until mid to late March. She did get in at her last on the list choice, so there's that.  I don't remember applying for college under such duress. . .




I remember those days of waiting for college applications (and the financial packages).  I'm sure it will work out for both of you.  

*horselover*...my younger daughter ended up at University of Indiana which is in a small college town amidst corn and soybean fields.  But universities bring their own vibrancy and amenities to an area, so I'm sure that Champaign-Urbana area is not as desolate as you fear...though it it a long way from your home.  Good luck for the UMass application!


----------



## DenLo

horselover said:


> Hey groupie friends.  Just wanted to share as we're all family here.  DS17 has his first yes for college.  U of Illinois.  It's nice to get the yes early, but it would be even nicer if they included the aid package with it.  We're still waiting on that.  I have no idea where U of I falls on his list of where he'd go but I do know it's not #1.  He hasn't even looked at the campus yet.  He wanted to apply because they have a very good physics program.  I guess the aid package could be a determining factor. We'll go visit in April if it's still on his list. I can say it's at the bottom of my list of places for him to go.  Not much to see or do in Ubana-Champaign in the dead of winter.  If I'm going to visit him & have to deal with snow I'd rather it be somewhere nice like Boulder.  That's his first choice.  My first choice would be UMass Amherst.  A little over an hour from our house!        One down, three to go.   He's so chill on the waiting.  I'm like hurry up already!
> 
> HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY WILDERNESS DAD!



I know what you mean about waiting for College Acceptance letters as my husband's dear niece has been on pins and needles waiting for them. Her letters too are starting to come in.  And now the adults are all anxious to hear where she decides to go.  Luckily her parents set aside a good amount of money for her college so I expect she will be set.  Such a difference compared to family on my side where all the kids have large school loans.


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> My daughter isn't so chill. All but one of her choices (she has several) are part of the common application process and most don't release until mid to late March. She did get in at her last on the list choice, so there's that.  I don't remember applying for college under such duress. . .



Yep the other 3 are all common app schools so it will be a long wait for the rest.   Where did she get in & you may have already said but what is she planning to study?



DenLo said:


> I know what you mean about waiting for College Acceptance letters as my husband's dear niece has been on pins and needles waiting for them. Her letters too are starting to come in.  And now the adults are all anxious to hear where she decides to go.  Luckily her parents set aside a good amount of money for her college so I expect she will be set.  Such a difference compared to family on my side where all the kids have large school loans.



We feel fortunate we've got a good chunk of money set aside, but with our oldest in his freshman year this year & the youngest following right behind we're hoping for some serious scholarship money.   The thought of what those 2 totals will be over the 4 years makes me ill.


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Yep the other 3 are all common app schools so it will be a long wait for the rest.   Where did she get in & you may have already said but what is she planning to study?
> 
> 
> 
> We feel fortunate we've got a good chunk of money set aside, but with our oldest in his freshman year this year & the youngest following right behind we're hoping for some serious scholarship money.   The thought of what those 2 totals will be over the 4 years makes me ill.


Washington & Jefferson--it's about 30 miles south of Pittsburgh. My daughter looked only at private, liberal arts colleges that had very good reputations in the sciences (and looked pretty), as she currently is planning to follow in her mother's footsteps as a family practitioner. Now, that may or may not work out just because we know that things can change a great deal once faced with college life and being on one's own. She does love the sciences, though. She didn't look at any school with a student population much over 2500, and a couple were under 2000.  Her other schools range in location from Maine, Connecticut, NY, PA, and closer to home, Virginia. The last one, Washington & Lee, is her mom's alma mater as well as her aunt's (mom's sister). Ain't none of them cheap. One school not on DD's radar at all looked at all her classes, GPA, activities, etc., and offered her about 75% of the total cost each year. A couple of weeks ago, when she hadn't responded, they offered her a full ride.  It's a solid school and fairly close but she won't go there. W & J just offered her a 60% scholarship a couple of weeks ago, as well, so she would be fine going there. However, she's hoping for one of her top choices, including her mom's old school, while her mother and I hope she gets a good offer from just one of them!  We live in VA, and UVA is a well-regarded university where the cost would be much more affordable. Bu-u-u-u-t, the kiddo doesn't want to go to a big school, so that's a no go. We shall see what we shall see. . .

It's a whole different world these days, and like so much else in the American way, it's all a big business anymore. When I went to college, I had to go where I could afford it--mom and dad had no money. I worked summers to save for college. I worked 20 hours a week at the school itself as everything from a custodian to a TA. I earned small scholarships and applied for every applicable grant. And I took out two small loans that together totaled under $2K. It worked fine but it was work.  Oh, and I walked five miles in the snow, uphill both ways to and from campus, had classes that went from 6 a.m. to 6 p.m. seven days a week, and had to type 25-page papers every other week. . .for every class. . .including PE.


----------



## ArielSRL

DenLo said:


> I know what you mean about waiting for College Acceptance letters as my husband's dear niece has been on pins and needles waiting for them. Her letters too are starting to come in.  And now the adults are all anxious to hear where she decides to go.  Luckily her parents set aside a good amount of money for her college so I expect she will be set.  Such a difference compared to family on my side where all the kids have large school loans.


My parents did not save money for us to go to school. For one, I was the first in my family so it was a new thing back then. But also, they were very financially responsible for themselves, so maybe they expected us to be. I went to a community college for 2 years and then what is considered a commuter college (GA State U) and I did get scholarships. I did have to take a small loan out in my senior year but paid that off years ago.


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday Wilderness Dad


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> Washington & Jefferson--it's about 30 miles south of Pittsburgh. My daughter looked only at private, liberal arts colleges that had very good reputations in the sciences (and looked pretty), as she currently is planning to follow in her mother's footsteps as a family practitioner. Now, that may or may not work out just because we know that things can change a great deal once faced with college life and being on one's own. She does love the sciences, though. She didn't look at any school with a student population much over 2500, and a couple were under 2000.  Her other schools range in location from Maine, Connecticut, NY, PA, and closer to home, Virginia. The last one, Washington & Lee, is her mom's alma mater as well as her aunt's (mom's sister). Ain't none of them cheap. One school not on DD's radar at all looked at all her classes, GPA, activities, etc., and offered her about 75% of the total cost each year. A couple of weeks ago, when she hadn't responded, they offered her a full ride.  It's a solid school and fairly close but she won't go there. W & J just offered her a 60% scholarship a couple of weeks ago, as well, so she would be fine going there. However, she's hoping for one of her top choices, including her mom's old school, while her mother and I hope she gets a good offer from just one of them!  We live in VA, and UVA is a well-regarded university where the cost would be much more affordable. Bu-u-u-u-t, the kiddo doesn't want to go to a big school, so that's a no go. We shall see what we shall see. . .
> 
> It's a whole different world these days, and like so much else in the American way, it's all a big business anymore. When I went to college, I had to go where I could afford it--mom and dad had no money. I worked summers to save for college. I worked 20 hours a week at the school itself as everything from a custodian to a TA. I earned small scholarships and applied for every applicable grant. And I took out two small loans that together totaled under $2K. It worked fine but it was work.  Oh, and I walked five miles in the snow, uphill both ways to and from campus, had classes that went from 6 a.m. to 6 p.m. seven days a week, and had to type 25-page papers every other week. . .for every class. . .including PE.



That's right now I remember.   Very impressive on the 75% ride increased to 100%.  They must want her pretty badly.   All the schools DS applied to are large except for Stevens which isn't tiny but not university sized either.  UMass he qualifies for the free tuition due to his test scores & AP exams, but it's not the tuition that is the largest cost unfortunately.   I'm not expecting anywhere near 100 or 75% from the other schools.  He's out of state which I think will put him at a disadvantage with such large schools, but maybe I'm wrong.  I'd be thrilled with a 50% offer.

I paid my own way through college, but we feel fortunate to be able to help our kids so that's what we're choosing to do.  They are expected to work for all their incidentals, spending money & apply for all scholarships they would possibly qualify for, but we'll help with the rest so they don't have to carry the loans into adulthood.


----------



## DenLo

ArielSRL said:


> My parents did not save money for us to go to school. For one, I was the first in my family so it was a new thing back then. But also, they were very financially responsible for themselves, so maybe they expected us to be. I went to a community college for 2 years and then what is considered a commuter college (GA State U) and I did get scholarships. I did have to take a small loan out in my senior year but paid that off years ago.



That sounds like my generation, but many kids of baby boomers wanted 4 year schools.  And most of my generation were not as sensible as your parents.  We don't have kids but my DB has 4 and when they went to school it was impossible for the parents to pay for all 4 of them.  The parents were still responsible for large chunks of the funding before the kids could qualify for loans.  Some of them were practical and stayed at home going to school at a nearby college but others wanted the best school for their major and to get away from their hometown and parents, that really cost them.  My niece admits to her folly especially since she never became a doctor because of love and a family (and sending her husband through law school) although she fell into a perfect career by accident.  But my nephew did quite well having a career in the city he went to school.  The other two got their dream jobs going to Creighton University from home in Omaha for a couple of years and living on campus the rest of their college careers.  Both are in demand for their careers too.  Just wish the niece who chose to be teacher got paid more.


----------



## sleepydog25

DenLo said:


> Just wish the niece who chose to be teacher got paid more.


----------



## ArielSRL

DenLo said:


> Just wish the niece who chose to be teacher got paid more.


As a teacher, I agree!


----------



## Lakegirl

jimmytammy said:


> We have the next day as a planned AK day so I will keep our FPs we already have.  We are planning on going to DS earlier on our AK day so won't be arriving until late afternoon so either way will not have a full day there, so for us its ok.  I just hope all who plan on attending the MM can get the ressies booked this Thursday.  Last time I tried it was a bust!


What happened last time?


----------



## Lakegirl

Just found out Toy Story will not being doing Fast Passes April 8th through May due to the entrance being in the way of construction.  Now I'm thinking of cancelling my day there as the only other must do is Towere of Terror.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Lakegirl said:


> Just found out Toy Story will not being doing Fast Passes April 8th through May due to the entrance being in the way of construction.  Now I'm thinking of cancelling my day there as the only other must do is Towere of Terror.



We'll still be going and I'm really not _too_ concerned.  FWIW the standby lines won't be the same as they always are because the majority of people won't be funneling in from the FP.   There's going to be times that are worse but I feel ok with the thought we can figure out a time to to Toy story and not have a terrible wait much like it often was at DL.  But I'll be checking out reports from before we arrive too.

_edit - I do see that at some point they are apparently going down to 1 track.  Now that may be a line I won't want to try.  But like you some are thinking they'll skip DHS during that time so maybe the park will be empty!  I can dream anyway!  lol _


----------



## DenLo

KAT4DISNEY said:


> We'll still be going and I'm really not _too_ concerned.  FWIW the standby lines won't be the same as they always are because the majority of people won't be funneling in from the FP.   There's going to be times that are worse but I feel ok with the thought we can figure out a time to to Toy story and not have a terrible wait much like it often was at DL.  But I'll be checking out reports from before we arrive too.
> 
> _edit - I do see that at some point they are apparently going down to 1 track.  Now that may be a line I won't want to try.  But like you some are thinking they'll skip DHS during that time so maybe the park will be empty!  I can dream anyway!  lol _



I didn't hear that they might be going down to one line.  Why would that be necessary?    In fact when I think about it, won't they need to close the ride completely at times because construction?  Or are they worried about construction near the exit to the new line?


----------



## ArielSRL

DenLo said:


> I didn't hear that they might be going down to one line.  Why would that be necessary?    In fact when I think about it, won't they need to close the ride completely at times because construction?  Or are they worried about construction near the exit to the new line?


Yes, the spiel that has been confirmed by CMs is that TSMM will go down to one track April 9-May 7, which is why they will not be offering FPs for that time frame. Initially there was mention of a full closure at some point so this may be their alternative to that.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Can someone explain the current 3 tracks of TSMM?  I know about the one by itself. Do the steps lead you to two different loading stations?  I do not understand where the 3 tracks are.

Thank you.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bobbiwoz said:


> Can someone explain the current 3 tracks of TSMM?  I know about the one by itself. Do the steps lead you to two different loading stations?  I do not understand where the 3 tracks are.
> 
> Thank you.



We haven't ended up on the new 3rd track but currently it sounds like you'd get directed a different direction than going up the steps and over the track for the 2 original tracks.

Ah google - I figured someone must have "mapped" it out!  https://wdwnt.com/2016/05/photos-co...-toy-story-midway-mania-at-hollywood-studios/


----------



## bobbiwoz

KAT4DISNEY said:


> We haven't ended up on the new 3rd track but currently it sounds like you'd get directed a different direction than going up the steps and over the track for the 2 original tracks.
> 
> Ah google - I figured someone must have "mapped" it out!  https://wdwnt.com/2016/05/photos-co...-toy-story-midway-mania-at-hollywood-studios/



I have been through the new track.  I do not understand that 2 tracks were there originally.  Was not there  just 1 line, going up the steps?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bobbiwoz said:


> I have been through the new track.  I do not understand that 2 tracks were there originally.  Was not there  just 1 line, going up the steps?



Yes, just the one entry but the cars vary which track they head to after the training scene.  You could note the difference by the amount of time it took to get to the first game.

This map shows where the switch points are (purple dots) to split the tracks and then bring them back together.  






This blueprint is actually from TSMM at DCA at Disneyland but it shows where the games are on the tracks and it's very similar to the 2 original tracks at DHS.  Helps see what the layout means.  Kind of fun - I knew they were a bit inter-twined and could tell when we went on one vs the other but had never looked at a map showing how it goes.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Thank you!!!!I understand!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Received my email about 30 minutes ago for the AKV Moonlight magic sign up.  Now to decide if I'll skip the 9am rush for sign up and potential spinning wheels.  Probably will wait for a couple of hours and just do it at normal west coast time vs getting up a bit early.  Hope the sign up goes well for everyone who is looking to go!


----------



## Lakegirl

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Received my email about 30 minutes ago for the AKV Moonlight magic sign up.  Now to decide if I'll skip the 9am rush for sign up and potential spinning wheels.  Probably will wait for a couple of hours and just do it at normal west coast time vs getting up a bit early.  Hope the sign up goes well for everyone who is looking to go!


How do we sign up?  It just says "online". Will they send us a link?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Lakegirl said:


> How do we sign up?  It just says "online". Will they send us a link?



Did you receive the email?  It has a link in it where it says "See Booking Details". Currently it takes you to a count down but it will become active at 9am eastern.


----------



## PatMcDuck

Just to add I loved that 3rd track at Studios, for TS Mania.  NO STAIRS!  My son has trouble with stairs (special needs).  And we disliked waiting in the HC area to board there, sometimes that line got long, plus it really was not necessary for him to use that boarding area.


----------



## sleepydog25

Apparently, it was a quiet day here on the Groupies thread.  Just another work day here, but to keep it Disney-oriented, I did daydream a little about staying at VWL and once again walking down the lovely nature trail. I miss that simpler time despite the new upscale look at our beloved Lodge.


----------



## Lakegirl

I was able to book my Moonlight Magic for AK on the 17th of April.  Super excited!!! Now to figure out how I will sneak a nap in as we will be up at 4:25 that morning to head to the airport for our stay at VWL!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Lakegirl said:


> I was able to book my Moonlight Magic for AK on the 17th of April.  Super excited!!! Now to figure out how I will sneak a nap in as we will be up at 4:25 that morning to head to the airport for our stay at VWL!!!



Also booked for April 17th!  When they announced the date I had just learned I'd have to leave on April 22nd instead of the 23rd so I changed my arrival to April 16th instead of the 17th.  Worked out well and I can be rested and ready to go!


----------



## Granny

So my countdown for my Aulani/VGC trip is down to 57 days!  Still working out the kinks in the planning, but at this point we are pretty much locked and loaded.  I guess we will Uber between LAX and VGC, and I assume that can take quite a while at certain parts of the day?  I'm trying to figure out how early we would need to leave VGC for a 12:15 pm flight?  My guess is that we would need to leave by 9:00 am or so? 

And congratulations @Lakegirl  & @KAT4DISNEY on booking the Moonlight Magic at DAK.  Should be a lot of fun, and we'll look forward to the report!  At the same time you two are doing the Moonlight Magic, DW & I will be taking the red eye from Honolulu to LAX.  I think I like your plans for that day a little better!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> So my countdown for my Aulani/VGC trip is down to 57 days!  Still working out the kinks in the planning, but at this point we are pretty much locked and loaded.  I guess we will Uber between LAX and VGC, and I assume that can take quite a while at certain parts of the day?  I'm trying to figure out how early we would need to leave VGC for a 12:15 pm flight?  My guess is that we would need to leave by 9:00 am or so?
> 
> And congratulations @Lakegirl  & @KAT4DISNEY on booking the Moonlight Magic at DAK.  Should be a lot of fun, and we'll look forward to the report!  At the same time you two are doing the Moonlight Magic, DW & I will be taking the red eye from Honolulu to LAX.  I think I like your plans for that day a little better!



haha - me too Granny!

For LAX we generally average 45-50 minutes from VGC so usually budget 1 hour.  Late morning should not be too bad for traffic and once you can get in the express lanes it's not too bad as long as no accidents.  If I ever have a question I go to one of the car services and put in my info to see when they would pick us up!    One little thing I read is that some people ran into Uber drivers who took their rides at VGC and then said they weren't allowed to enter the property (not true).  The drivers then apparently get paid $5 or something.  Anyway - just a tidbit if your Uber seems to be "missing".  We've used Uber 3 times to get picked up at VGC and it's been no issue.  Or at least not much.  My first ride there the driver actually honked for me when he drove up!    The VGC CM's were NOT amused.  And of course that was just the start of the ride......


----------



## DenLo

The third track at TSM is a life saver when my knees are bothering me.


----------



## jimmytammy

Felt like I hit the lotto(though I don't play)when I got locked in Thurs and was able to snag a Moonlight Magic night for Mar 21 at AK!!  I never get lucky on these things so feel really lucky now.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Felt like I hit the lotto(though I don't play)when I got locked in Thurs and was able to snag a Moonlight Magic night for Mar 21 at AK!!  I never get lucky on these things so feel really lucky now.



Awesome!  Sounds like a few of the Groupies have done a good job snagging those MM reservations!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday @puppytrainer !!!*


----------



## Lakegirl

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Also booked for April 17th!  When they announced the date I had just learned I'd have to leave on April 22nd instead of the 23rd so I changed my arrival to April 16th instead of the 17th.  Worked out well and I can be rested and ready to go!


That is so funny we are going the 17th-23rd.


----------



## Happydinks

OMG, I feel so out of the whole World loop since we haven't been in two years. I had to look up what Moonlight magic was that everyone was talking about! UGH, I feel like we're so far behind on the new stuff. I need to hang out with you all more. Now, if I was retired (like I had planned to be at this point), instead of being in the throes of yet another tax season...I foresee a lot of planning and research for our trip this year.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday puppytrainer!!!!


----------



## ErinC

Granny said:


> So my countdown for my Aulani/VGC trip is down to 57 days!  Still working out the kinks in the planning, but at this point we are pretty much locked and loaded.  I guess we will Uber between LAX and VGC, and I assume that can take quite a while at certain parts of the day?  I'm trying to figure out how early we would need to leave VGC for a 12:15 pm flight?  My guess is that we would need to leave by 9:00 am or so?
> 
> And congratulations @Lakegirl  & @KAT4DISNEY on booking the Moonlight Magic at DAK.  Should be a lot of fun, and we'll look forward to the report!  At the same time you two are doing the Moonlight Magic, DW & I will be taking the red eye from Honolulu to LAX.  I think I like your plans for that day a little better!



Granny, I'm closely watching your Aulani planning. I'm going to try to book Christmas at 7 months. Hopefully something will be available.

The girls and I are currently in St. Augustine. We drove over to Disney Springs yesterday after church. It took right at 2 hours to get there from here. The Disney Springs exit from the interstate is wonderful in that it drops you right into the orange parking garage with the new overpass they built. Super speedy. We had lunch at the Boathouse. It was very good. Three of us had the filet mignon sliders and one daughter had the BBQ burger. We were all happy with our food. The burger was especially tasty. We all tasted it and loved it!  We wandered around shopping at Disney Springs. We didn't buy a thing. Although I saw a few things that I thought were cute, the girls and I all commented that much of the merchandise is cheap looking(mostly clothes), and some of it is literally the same stuff they have put out for 7+ years. The DD in 9th grade found a shirt she bought in 2nd grade. My girls all commented that they thought whoever is "designing" or making merchandise decisions needs some help to get with the program. I guess if 4 women can walk around and all we buy is food, they might be right.
   We stopped at the coke store and bought icees and a float just before we left downtown. We then drove into Caribbean Beach because we wanted to snoop around the new DVC area and look at the construction of the new skyway. That resort is a mess with construction right now and i can't imagine wanting to stay there during the mess. The girls don't remember ever staying at Caribbean Beach, they were pretty young when we did. They all commented that they thought it looked like a creepy old hotel and it looks tired and worn. I don't "get" the new construction there. Maybe I need an arial photo, but the new DVC is going to have a lot of road views. It looks like it's been dropped in the middle of Another other resort. I just don't get it. Maybe I'll feel different when it's finished, but I don't see me ever wanting to stay in the location.
   We then drove over to VWL( I will continue to call it that). I was trying to explain the whole new name thing to the girls and they were so confused! We were let in with no problems and we self parked and walked into the lobby. The girls love the lodge. We checked out the new roaring fork and made sure that magic cookie bars were still there! I had heard they were, but it was good to see them myself. We walked all over the grounds. We all like the look of the new cabins. We walked all the way down to the last one on the DVC side. That is really long walk if you were to get assigned that room. We looked at the pool and it looks nice. DD21 felt like they overdid the new pool. I think she thought all the boulders were a little too much. Otherwise we like all the new changes. We stopped in the lobby of the villas and the girls played a game of checkers. We started to get hungry, but decided the counter service menu at the poly sounded much more to our liking. We hopped on the boat to MK and then monorailed to the poly. We had a nice little dinner at Captain Cooks. I loved our food there. I ate the chicken and pineapple skewers from the kids meal, which was very tasty. 1 daughter ordered the pork nachos and the other 2 ordered the pork fried rice. Everyone was happy with their food. The two that ordered the pork fried rice wish they would have shared because both threw away about half their food. It was a really large portion. After that we walked out to the poly beach and watched the happily ever after fireworks. They pipe the music in and we enjoyed watching. You can't really see the projections from there though, so you just get to enjoy the fireworks. After the fireworks we grabbed a couple of dole whips and ate those sitting outside the poly. Then we monorailed back to the contemporary and then caught the boat back to Wilderness Lodge. We may or may not have also stopped back by roaring fork and bought one magic cookie bar for the one daughter who did not eat a dole whip. Did I mention that all we did was eat yesterday? We then left Wilderness Lodge and drove the two hours back to St. Augustine. The construction outside of MK with the new re routing of the Lodge and contemporary traffic was heavy. Seems like they are doing tons of heavy constructionand there was a lot of heavy equipment just sitting around. Between that and the 30 miles of construction that I drove through on I 4, I felt like I dodged many a caution cone yesterday. Still a fabulous fun day with my girls though, and we managed to dodge every rain shower that was forecasted for yesterday.


----------



## Granny

*Erin*...sounds like you had a great non-park day at WDW with your daughters.  It sounds like an itinerary that DW and I would do even when we have park tickets!  

I think when Riviera is complete the upper floors will have a nice view of the lake there and DHS or EPCOT.  So room views of fireworks which so many enjoy.  Aside from that, it appears that the resort will have some nice amenities and of course the new gondolas.  It will be interesting to see what the point per night schedule looks like there.

And we are not planning all that much for our Aulani trip.  But I'm sure we'll make it to the home of the Dole Whip!  

Thanks for the report!


----------



## sleepydog25

@ErinC   Yes, most of us on this thread will always call it VWL, as well.  Our eventual future includes days where we can just do a day trip to the World and never step foot in a park. As much as we enjoy some of the rides, the increasingly heavy crowds at nearly all times of the year and the ever-rocketing prices for tickets will at some point keep us from doing much other than exploring resorts and DS as you did. Agree with your thoughts about the new pool, too. While it's nicely done, it doesn't evoke the serenity that the old Hidden Springs pool did. That pool was a relaxing, kick back and enjoy the sun, and revel in the bubbles type of place. The newer pool seems, well, harsher and less relaxing.  Glad you had a good time!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ErinC said:


> We checked out the new roaring fork and *made sure that magic cookie bars were still there*! I had heard they were, but it was good to see them myself.


----------



## ottawagreg

Hello everyone.  Hopefully all of you are doing well.  Our little family is missing the Lodge pretty bad right about now.  We got 18" of snow this weekend.  My snowblower has issues, and I had hired a guy to plow.  He plowed three times over the weekend and now the temps are sub-zero.  Winter in Illinois!  Why do I live here?  So by Sunday night and the fireplace roaring, talk turned to the Wilderness Lodge.  We are ready to leave now.  We are thinking of skipping HS this trip, it is not that much fun anymore and we really only want to FP+ Rockin Roller Coaster or Toy Story, they only allow one.  So it does not seem worthwhile to go there right now.  I am promoting a resort only day instead, and perhaps using one of the new grills, but I am not so sure about that.  I know that you can get grilling utensils on loan from the CMs, but we are defecting to Copper Creek in the Lodge and the nearest grill is a long way as I recall.  Does anyone know if there are any others than the one way south by the walking path to Fort Wilderness?  Perhaps halfway in between the the pool and the roadway down there?  Has anyone used the new grills yet?

We went back to Artist Point during the holiday trip.  I have been boycotting them for for about three years.  Maybe four.  They made me quite angry and the service was terrible.  This time it was a four stars, stupendous experience.  The waiter was extremely professional and very friendly too.  It felt like going back to the days of our honeymoon in 1997.  So grilling may not be worth it, but it could be fun.  Who has thoughts and opinions on this idea?

Have a good winter wherever you call home.  Springtime in five weeks(?).


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday @davish562 !!!*


----------



## ErinC

ottawagreg said:


> Hello everyone.  Hopefully all of you are doing well.  Our little family is missing the Lodge pretty bad right about now.  We got 18" of snow this weekend.  My snowblower has issues, and I had hired a guy to plow.  He plowed three times over the weekend and now the temps are sub-zero.  Winter in Illinois!  Why do I live here?  So by Sunday night and the fireplace roaring, talk turned to the Wilderness Lodge.  We are ready to leave now.  We are thinking of skipping HS this trip, it is not that much fun anymore and we really only want to FP+ Rockin Roller Coaster or Toy Story, they only allow one.  So it does not seem worthwhile to go there right now.  I am promoting a resort only day instead, and perhaps using one of the new grills, but I am not so sure about that.  I know that you can get grilling utensils on loan from the CMs, but we are defecting to Copper Creek in the Lodge and the nearest grill is a long way as I recall.  Does anyone know if there are any others than the one way south by the walking path to Fort Wilderness?  Perhaps halfway in between the the pool and the roadway down there?  Has anyone used the new grills yet?



Greg, we walked around that area yesterday and the only grills I remember seeing were those near the end of the cabins. I've never eaten at artist's point, so I cannot help you there.


----------



## sleepydog25

ottawagreg said:


> Hello everyone.  Hopefully all of you are doing well.  Our little family is missing the Lodge pretty bad right about now.  We got 18" of snow this weekend.  My snowblower has issues, and I had hired a guy to plow.  He plowed three times over the weekend and now the temps are sub-zero.  Winter in Illinois!  Why do I live here?  So by Sunday night and the fireplace roaring, talk turned to the Wilderness Lodge.  We are ready to leave now.  We are thinking of skipping HS this trip, it is not that much fun anymore and we really only want to FP+ Rockin Roller Coaster or Toy Story, they only allow one.  So it does not seem worthwhile to go there right now.  I am promoting a resort only day instead, and perhaps using one of the new grills, but I am not so sure about that.  I know that you can get grilling utensils on loan from the CMs, but we are defecting to Copper Creek in the Lodge and the nearest grill is a long way as I recall.  Does anyone know if there are any others than the one way south by the walking path to Fort Wilderness?  Perhaps halfway in between the the pool and the roadway down there?  Has anyone used the new grills yet?
> 
> We went back to Artist Point during the holiday trip.  I have been boycotting them for for about three years.  Maybe four.  They made me quite angry and the service was terrible.  This time it was a four stars, stupendous experience.  The waiter was extremely professional and very friendly too.  It felt like going back to the days of our honeymoon in 1997.  So grilling may not be worth it, but it could be fun.  Who has thoughts and opinions on this idea?
> 
> Have a good winter wherever you call home.  Springtime in five weeks(?).


Greg, there's a grill fairly near the new pool, toward the end of the pool area heading toward FW. It has limited seating and virtually no cover (I think a small pergola). I read somewhere that they have put in a second one much farther down the cabin path as you head toward FW. And, of course, there's the large one (two grills, covered seating) on the north side about halfway down the cabin walkway, somewhere in the neighborhood of Cabin 8006.  I still don't know if it's worth it to grill out there if you're not in a cabin, though.


----------



## ArielSRL

ErinC said:


> The girls and I are currently in St. Augustine. We drove over to Disney Springs yesterday after church. It took right at 2 hours to get there from here.


Good to hear. We plan to retire to Amelia Island and I think the length of the drive will be similar. Of course, that will be 13 to 14 years down the road...but it is in sight and on the long range plan.



ErinC said:


> We had lunch at the Boathouse.


This one is on my list but I have no idea when I will fit it in. Not this June. Maybe October....


----------



## davish562

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Birthday @davish562 !!!*


Thank you so much!


----------



## sleepydog25

I add my birthday wishes to *@davish562* and a belated birthday wish to *@puppytrainer*!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

It's Birthday time for another of our long lost Groupies!  
*Happy Birthday @cheer4bison !!!*
Hope you're doing well and have a great day Jill!​


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Cheer4bison !!! *


----------



## sleepydog25

*cheer4bison! *


----------



## Granny

ErinC said:


> Granny, I'm closely watching your Aulani planning.



On Monday, I went online and booked a Pearl Harbor reservation at the two month mark (first day I could book) and I had no problem.  My understanding is that you definitely want to hit that two month reservation mark if you are going at a popular time.    I have also booked the luau at Aulani...just something you have to do once, right?  Aside from that, we don't have a lot of plans and will play it by ear.  Good luck with your reservation for Aulani!


----------



## PatMcDuck

We have 25 points at BR, and today our offer on a 200 point contract was accepted as well!  Best part, it is loaded with 2017 points and will get 2018 points on Aug 1.  So happy to become BR owners this spring!  Time for all the paperwork etc.

so excited, had to tell someone!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

PatMcDuck said:


> We have 25 points at BR, and today our offer on a 200 point contract was accepted as well!  Best part, it is loaded with 2017 points and will get 2018 points on Aug 1.  So happy to become BR owners this spring!  Time for all the paperwork etc.
> 
> so excited, had to tell someone!



Congratulations!!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Granny watching for your Aulani trip report! We have plans to go May 2019. Have a wonderful time!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Greg
I too am missing the Lodge, and the winter blues aren't helping any.  I quoted you here and will reply below as to my belief as to why AP has vastly improved


ottawagreg said:


> We went back to Artist Point during the holiday trip. I have been boycotting them for for about three years. Maybe four. They made me quite angry and the service was terrible. This time it was a four stars, stupendous experience. The waiter was extremely professional and very friendly too. It felt like going back to the days of our honeymoon in 1997.


 It has come to many of our attentions that a certain person (who will go unnamed...ahem, Patrick, aka sleepydog25, aka Sly)made a real stink recently to the point they gave he and his very embarrassed dear wife(Luv as she is affectionately called)a free meal, which in turn he was very grateful for and gave rave reviews.  I spoke with the manager of AP recently myself and mentioned his(Patrick, aka Troublemaker)name much to the manager's grimacing face, as he mentioned said name and the restaurant reviewer from Ratatouille under the same breath.  My fair opinion is they were recently whipped into shape via our fearless leader.  If we could now get said fearless leader in behind the case of the missing nature trail, I feel that may return promptly as well


----------



## jimmytammy

Sorry, late to the party again
Happy Birthday davish562!!!!
Happy Birthday cheer4bison!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

PatMcDuck said:


> We have 25 points at BR, and today our offer on a 200 point contract was accepted as well!  Best part, it is loaded with 2017 points and will get 2018 points on Aug 1.  So happy to become BR owners this spring!  Time for all the paperwork etc.
> 
> so excited, had to tell someone!



Excited for ya!!  Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> On Monday, I went online and booked a Pearl Harbor reservation at the two month mark (first day I could book) and I had no problem.  My understanding is that you definitely want to hit that two month reservation mark if you are going at a popular time.    I have also booked the luau at Aulani...just something you have to do once, right?  Aside from that, we don't have a lot of plans and will play it by ear.  Good luck with your reservation for Aulani!


Great news!!  Pearl is a must do, no doubt.  Very sombering experience to say the least.  They have a great museum there as well.  Be sure to take time for that.  I am curious to hear your thoughts on the Luau as well.  They didn't offer that when were were there, just the show itself.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Great news!!  Pearl is a must do, no doubt.  Very sombering experience to say the least.  They have a great museum there as well.  Be sure to take time for that.  I am curious to hear your thoughts on the Luau as well.  They didn't offer that when were were there, just the show itself.



*Jimmy*...I've had the honor of visiting the Arizona Memorial in the past.  But since this is my DW's first trip to Hawaii, I told her we couldn't go there without her experiencing Pearl Harbor.  It is a somber experience, similar to a trip to Arlington Cemetery, but it is good to maintain the knowledge and collective memory of that day in our history.

I'll report back on the luau experience.   My countdown for the trip is at 51.  





BWV Dreamin said:


> Granny watching for your Aulani trip report! We have plans to go May 2019. Have a wonderful time!!




*Hope*...I'm sure you will have a lot of fun planning your trip.  I'll try not to turn this into an Aulani thread!  


So, to get us back on track, I just remembered something that I had forgotten about.  Did anyone notice that they moved our favorite bison topiary once again?  It was on the corner of the CCV wing by the new salon.  Now it has moved to the other corner of that wing closer to Geyser Point (and VWL !).  I was surprised when I saw it there a couple of months ago.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I have not been, but it is on my list for September, Punchbowl Cemetery, National Memorial Cemetery of the Pacific.


----------



## bobbiwoz

We were happy the topiaries were moved to where we could see them more often.


----------



## Granny

Thanks for the picture, *Bobbi*.  I looked through my latest photos and see that I didn't take one.   I agree that the new location is better.


----------



## wnielsen1

That smaller one will look nice in my villa!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Greg
> I too am missing the Lodge, and the winter blues aren't helping any.  I quoted you here and will reply below as to my belief as to why AP has vastly improved
> 
> It has come to many of our attentions that a certain person (who will go unnamed...ahem, Patrick, aka sleepydog25, aka Sly)made a real stink recently to the point they gave he and his very embarrassed dear wife(Luv as she is affectionately called)a free meal, which in turn he was very grateful for and gave rave reviews.  I spoke with the manager of AP recently myself and mentioned his(Patrick, aka Troublemaker)name much to the manager's grimacing face, as he mentioned said name and the restaurant reviewer from Ratatouille under the same breath.  My fair opinion is they were recently whipped into shape via our fearless leader.  If we could now get said fearless leader in behind the case of the missing nature trail, I feel that may return promptly as well


Without a doubt, *JT*, your post made me chuckle loudly and brightened my day.    The true story is that I humbly beseeched the manager, falling on bended knee to ask his forgiveness for deigning to impugn his fine establishment. Out of the sheer goodness of his generous heart, he insisted we be compensated for our somewhat lackluster meal.  Who was I to argue?    Too funny, *JT,* too funny! In all sincerity, Gary was superb regarding comments we made once and in greeting us on our last couple of visits, and while he can't work miracles 24-7, there is no doubting his commitment and dedication to keeping AP a jewel in the Signatures crown.  



PatMcDuck said:


> We have 25 points at BR, and today our offer on a 200 point contract was accepted as well!  Best part, it is loaded with 2017 points and will get 2018 points on Aug 1.  So happy to become BR owners this spring!  Time for all the paperwork etc.
> 
> so excited, had to tell someone!


 HOME!!   No doubt, you'll have years of wonderful experiences at your new home. Thanks for letting us know, and we hope to see you join in our merry band whenever possible.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> So, to get us back on track, I just remembered something that I had forgotten about.  Did anyone notice that they moved our favorite bison topiary once again?  It was on the corner of the CCV wing by the new salon.  Now it has moved to the other corner of that wing closer to Geyser Point (and VWL !).  I was surprised when I saw it there a couple of months ago.


I never realized the bison had a temporary home near the salon. When we were there in July, they were in the current position shown in *bobbi's* picture (it's the shot I have on Page 1).  I'm just glad they're back!  Now, if only the geese would return. . .


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> .  Did anyone notice that they moved our favorite bison topiary once again?  It was on the corner of the CCV wing by the new salon.  Now it has moved to the other corner of that wing closer to Geyser Point (and VWL !).  I was surprised when I saw it there a couple of months ago.



Did THEY move the bison or did the BISON move?


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Did THEY move the bison or did the BISON move?


The footprints tell all. Can't fake those


----------



## Dizny Dad

Hi all.  So sorry to have missed the B'Days and special events shared here.

Now back from nine (9) days in The World.  Great weather (highs in mid ~70s, lows mid ~60s); two (2) days of rain; nine (9) days of smiles.  This trip was to replace the unfortunate cancellation of the Groupie Meet Trip we had to cancel last December due to my knee surgery. 

I wish I could say all was good with the knee, but The World presents a lot of walking, and my knee was talking to me the entire time.  We still got around and did what we wanted.  We were in a one (1) bedroom villa at AK (yeah, sorry), but we did, of course, visit The Lodge.  It was the first time we had seen Roaring Fork since the remodel; I wish I could say I was impressed, but I saw no real improvements, just stuff moved around.  So many other DVC CS eateries offer so much more in selection.  I know they added the new Geyser Point, and have spent an hour or two sitting testing it out with friends, but I was just hoping for more in the new Roaring Fork.

My DD and SIL were with us and we had such a great time.  SIL wanted so much to stay at AK.  We stayed in a one (1) bedroom, as that was all that was available.  We had the opportunity to stay in a two (2) BR at SSR, but SIL really really wanted AK.  So guess who had to sleep on the pull out.

The last few days I rented one of those electric carts due to my knee talking so loud.  I had never driven one of those things.  In the wide open spaces, it was great!  But add a crowd, and it was an extremely tense situation.  I never realized that so many people would jump in front of you, dart across with no warning, or walk right into you while on their PHONE.  And small children became the unexpected obstacles at every turn.  The crowd made the ride a white knuckler for sure; the intensity of your attention to not become the traumatic experience of the day for anyone was exhausting. 

I had the wonderful eye opening experience of using a wheel chair for a time when young, and remember that people would not look at you, or would talk about you to others with you sitting right there.  Down low is a forgotten world.  I revisited that world on that electric cart.  Just so you all know, there are really no brakes, as such, on those things.  I wont get into it here, but let us just say they STILL COAST.  Jump in front of me, and as quickly as I can remove my hands from the forward handle, I will still coast about a foot.  If you see me coming, please don't play chicken with me, and please, STOP PLAYIMG WITH YOUR PHONE when walking forward in a crowd.


----------



## DenLo

ErinC said:


> Greg, we walked around that area yesterday and the only grills I remember seeing were those near the end of the cabins. I've never eaten at artist's point, so I cannot help you there.



There are grills, next to the basketball courts which are east of BRV (VWL for those that insist), a single BBQ grill between 8016 and 8017 and a two  next to the walkway to the Cabin parking lot on the west end, plus, a single between Cabins 8005 and 8006.  So there are three grills on each side of the resort.

 
 
Westside BBQ pavilion near walkway to Cabin parking lot

 
 
BBQ near Basketball court 
  
East side single BBQ
 
Close up BBQ grills near basketball court just east of BRV (VWL)

Sorry the order got mixed up.  It happens sometimes in uploading the photos.


----------



## DenLo

Dizny Dad said:


> Hi all.  So sorry to have missed the B'Days and special events shared here.
> 
> Now back from nine (9) days in The World.  Great weather (highs in mid ~70s, lows mid ~60s); two (2) days of rain; nine (9) days of smiles.  This trip was to replace the unfortunate cancellation of the Groupie Meet Trip we had to cancel last December due to my knee surgery.
> 
> I wish I could say all was good with the knee, but The World presents a lot of walking, and my knee was talking to me the entire time.  We still got around and did what we wanted.  We were in a one (1) bedroom villa at AK (yeah, sorry), but we did, of course, visit The Lodge.  It was the first time we had seen Roaring Fork since the remodel; I wish I could say I was impressed, but I saw no real improvements, just stuff moved around.  So many other DVC CS eateries offer so much more in selection.  I know they added the new Geyser Point, and have spent an hour or two sitting testing it out with friends, but I was just hoping for more in the new Roaring Fork.
> 
> My DD and SIL were with us and we had such a great time.  SIL wanted so much to stay at AK.  We stayed in a one (1) bedroom, as that was all that was available.  We had the opportunity to stay in a two (2) BR at SSR, but SIL really really wanted AK.  So guess who had to sleep on the pull out.
> 
> The last few days I rented one of those electric carts due to my knee talking so loud.  I had never driven one of those things.  In the wide open spaces, it was great!  But add a crowd, and it was an extremely tense situation.  I never realized that so many people would jump in front of you, dart across with no warning, or walk right into you while on their PHONE.  And small children became the unexpected obstacles at every turn.  The crowd made the ride a white knuckler for sure; the intensity of your attention to not become the traumatic experience of the day for anyone was exhausting.
> 
> I had the wonderful eye opening experience of using a wheel chair for a time when young, and remember that people would not look at you, or would talk about you to others with you sitting right there.  Down low is a forgotten world.  I revisited that world on that electric cart.  Just so you all know, there are really no brakes, as such, on those things.  I wont get into it here, but let us just say they STILL COAST.  Jump in front of me, and as quickly as I can remove my hands from the forward handle, I will still coast about a foot.  If you see me coming, please don't play chicken with me, and please, STOP PLAYIMG WITH YOUR PHONE when walking forward in a crowd.



Sorry your was knee hurting, understandable with all that walking.  I am glad you were able to get an ECV.  I agree about the crowds just walking in front of you.  I never forget when I was in a wheel chair with elevated legs per doctors orders and people walking into them.  And going downhill DH making sure I didn't go to fast and someone walking in from of my wheelchair.  I understand your stress.  People definitely think they have the right of way, not considering how inconsiderate they are in return.  And most are so involved with their phones or a map that they have no idea what is going on around them.  I am thankful we don't have to deal with that situation anymore.  I just have to make sure I am not distracted and walk in from of an ECV or stroller.


----------



## sleepydog25

DenLo said:


> There are grills, next to the basketball courts which are east of BRV (*VWL for those that insist*).


Which is pretty much everyone on this thread. . .


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DenLo said:


> There are grills, next to the basketball courts which are east of BRV (VWL for those that insist), a single BBQ grill between 8016 and 8017 and a two  next to the walkway to the Cabin parking lot on the west end, plus, a single between Cabins 8005 and 8006.  So there are three grills on each side of the resort.
> 
> View attachment 302668
> View attachment 302669
> Westside BBQ pavilion near walkway to Cabin parking lot
> 
> View attachment 302670
> View attachment 302671
> BBQ near Basketball court
> View attachment 302672 View attachment 302673View attachment 302674
> East side single BBQ
> View attachment 302675
> Close up BBQ grills near basketball court just east of BRV (VWL)
> 
> Sorry the order got mixed up.  It happens sometimes in uploading the photos.



Thanks for the pictures Denlo!  I had thought they just had 1 grill on the east end and 2 on the western end.

Those seem to be an improvement over what was there before........






That would be the only grill that was left before all the changes, sitting back at the end of the sand on the left side.   Old charcoal was left in it the last time I looked and it was a bit rusty.  

And an oldie I saw when looking for the grill photo:






And these guys that seem to have flown north for the summer and never came back.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday @Nicoal13! *


----------



## Granny

*  Happy Birthday Nicoal13 !!!  *


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Friday morning Groupies!
I've really missed you all!  We've been back nearly a week and this is the first I've had any time to spend on my computer 'catching up'.

We did have an enjoyable stay at Kidani.  The front desk was able to accommodate a room near the lobby for us which was very much appreciate.

 We took advantage of the Minnie vans on several occasions.  Great service!  We will undoubtedly use them again on future trips.  

Rich told you about his ECV experiences.  If he is still compromised for our May trip, I'll look into the rental of one from an outside service.  If anyone has had good experience with a company, I would welcome your input.

We're having rain all day today. The temperatures will continue to fall and the rain will turn to ice.  Ahh to be back in Florida 

Enjoy your week-end!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> *Jimmy*...I've had the honor of visiting the Arizona Memorial in the past. But since this is my DW's first trip to Hawaii, I told her we couldn't go there without her experiencing Pearl Harbor. It is a somber experience, similar to a trip to Arlington Cemetery, but it is good to maintain the knowledge and collective memory of that day in our history.
> 
> I'll report back on the luau experience. My countdown for the trip is at 51.


I had forgot you had told me you had gone there before.  Currently, I am reading a book we bought my Dad for his Bday titled "All The Gallant Men" by Donald Stratton.  It is a 1st hand acct. of a PH survivor on the Ariz.  It is a easy read, can't put down kind of book and before you go, I suggest it highly as a read.  I told Tammy just now that I hope she and Casey both read it before we return next Feb.  I think it will impact them like it has me and will make the experience all the more real and insightful


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Without a doubt, *JT*, your post made me chuckle loudly and brightened my day.  The true story is that I humbly beseeched the manager, falling on bended knee to ask his forgiveness for deigning to impugn his fine establishment. Out of the sheer goodness of his generous heart, he insisted we be compensated for our somewhat lackluster meal. Who was I to argue?  Too funny, *JT,* too funny! In all sincerity, Gary was superb regarding comments we made once and in greeting us on our last couple of visits, and while he can't work miracles 24-7, there is no doubting his commitment and dedication to keeping AP a jewel in the Signatures crown.



Happy to be of service Sleepy
I truly have been inspired to return to give AP a try again after reading the great reviews from groupies


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Nicoal13!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome back Dad and Di!!  Dad, wfc4life spoke of very similar circumstances when I saw him back in Oct in an ECV.  Praying for your next trip to go smoother


----------



## Starwind

DiznyDi said:


> We took advantage of the Minnie vans on several occasions.  Great service!  We will undoubtedly use them again on future trips.
> 
> Rich told you about his ECV experiences.  If he is still compromised for our May trip, I'll look into the rental of one from an outside service.  If anyone has had good experience with a company, I would welcome your input.



Sitting waiting for the furnace repair person to arrive, so have to time to check in with the Groupies !  Grateful it is sitting just above freezing.  No furnace for the night and the house temp dropped about 4 C.

We enjoyed using the Minnie vans during our December trip and will use them again.

As for ECV rental companies,, I have had good success with Buena Vista scooters.  They are a preferred provider with Disney, which means they can leave the scooter and pick it back up from Bell Services -- they do not need to meet you.  There are 4 or five approved companies that can do that; all thee others you have to arrange to meet them.  

One reason I really like them is the design of the tiller of the scooter models they use -- it does  not make my hands hurt !  My first ECV rental at Disney was from Walker and they use a different brand of sscooter and the way the lever works on those ones made my thumbs and hands very very painful.  Night and day difference with the Buena Vista design.

The Disabilities forum on here has whole threads about ECVs and even the tiller-thumb issue.  If you search post by me you will find a lengthy post about the tiller thumb issue.  It may not be a problem for you, but something to consider.

BV's scooters for us have always been clean and work well.  We have been quite happy with them and will use them for our future rental needs.

SW


----------



## Dizny Dad

BV Scooters - *THANKS* *Starwind!!*


----------



## sleepydog25

*Happy Birthday Nicoal13!!!!  *


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> I had forgot you had told me you had gone there before.  Currently, I am reading a book we bought my Dad for his Bday titled "All The Gallant Men" by Donald Stratton.  It is a 1st hand acct. of a PH survivor on the Ariz.  It is a easy read, can't put down kind of book and before you go, I suggest it highly as a read.  I told Tammy just now that I hope she and Casey both read it before we return next Feb.  I think it will impact them like it has me and will make the experience all the more real and insightful



*Jimmy*...thanks for the suggestion on the book.  I'll download it onto my Kindle today.


----------



## DenLo

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thanks for the pictures Denlo!  I had thought they just had 1 grill on the east end and 2 on the western end.
> 
> Those seem to be an improvement over what was there before........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the only grill that was left before all the changes, sitting back at the end of the sand on the left side.   Old charcoal was left in it the last time I looked and it was a bit rusty.
> 
> And an oldie I saw when looking for the grill photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these guys that seem to have flown north for the summer and never came back.
> 
> b



The gas grills are a definite improvement over the old charcoal grills.  They need to change them at all of the resorts.

I miss seeing the geese as we drive up to gatehouse.  They always gave me a thrill that we were almost there.   I have to admit I really like the new location of the buffalo and calf at the end cap of CCV.  I see them all the time while walking around the resort.  Love it.


----------



## DenLo

Granny said:


> *Jimmy*...I've had the honor of visiting the Arizona Memorial in the past.  But since this is my DW's first trip to Hawaii, I told her we couldn't go there without her experiencing Pearl Harbor.  It is a somber experience, similar to a trip to Arlington Cemetery, but it is good to maintain the knowledge and collective memory of that day in our history.
> 
> I'll report back on the luau experience.   My countdown for the trip is at 51.
> 
> Only 64 days for us to arrive at Aulani.  It would have been fun to have a fellow VWL fan there.  But our trip is scheduled for the April dates because of a Celebrity cruise back to Vancouver BC.  We were enjoy combining cruises we days ashore.
> 
> 
> *Hope*...I'm sure you will have a lot of fun planning your trip.  I'll try not to turn this into an Aulani thread!
> 
> 
> So, to get us back on track, I just remembered something that I had forgotten about.  Did anyone notice that they moved our favorite bison topiary once again?  It was on the corner of the CCV wing by the new salon.  Now it has moved to the other corner of that wing closer to Geyser Point (and VWL !).  I was surprised when I saw it there a couple of months ago.



I never new that the bison were near the salon.  They were at the end cap on November 17, 2016 when I took this photo.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> Hi all.  So sorry to have missed the B'Days and special events shared here.
> 
> Now back from nine (9) days in The World.  Great weather (highs in mid ~70s, lows mid ~60s); two (2) days of rain; nine (9) days of smiles.  This trip was to replace the unfortunate cancellation of the Groupie Meet Trip we had to cancel last December due to my knee surgery.
> 
> I wish I could say all was good with the knee, but The World presents a lot of walking, and my knee was talking to me the entire time.  We still got around and did what we wanted.  We were in a one (1) bedroom villa at AK (yeah, sorry), but we did, of course, visit The Lodge.  It was the first time we had seen Roaring Fork since the remodel; I wish I could say I was impressed, but I saw no real improvements, just stuff moved around.  So many other DVC CS eateries offer so much more in selection.  I know they added the new Geyser Point, and have spent an hour or two sitting testing it out with friends, but I was just hoping for more in the new Roaring Fork.
> 
> My DD and SIL were with us and we had such a great time.  SIL wanted so much to stay at AK.  We stayed in a one (1) bedroom, as that was all that was available.  We had the opportunity to stay in a two (2) BR at SSR, but SIL really really wanted AK.  So guess who had to sleep on the pull out.
> 
> The last few days I rented one of those electric carts due to my knee talking so loud.  I had never driven one of those things.  In the wide open spaces, it was great!  But add a crowd, and it was an extremely tense situation.  I never realized that so many people would jump in front of you, dart across with no warning, or walk right into you while on their PHONE.  And small children became the unexpected obstacles at every turn.  The crowd made the ride a white knuckler for sure; the intensity of your attention to not become the traumatic experience of the day for anyone was exhausting.
> 
> I had the wonderful eye opening experience of using a wheel chair for a time when young, and remember that people would not look at you, or would talk about you to others with you sitting right there.  Down low is a forgotten world.  I revisited that world on that electric cart.  Just so you all know, there are really no brakes, as such, on those things.  I wont get into it here, but let us just say they STILL COAST.  Jump in front of me, and as quickly as I can remove my hands from the forward handle, I will still coast about a foot.  If you see me coming, please don't play chicken with me, and please, STOP PLAYIMG WITH YOUR PHONE when walking forward in a crowd.



Glad you survived your Scooter trip DDad!!!  Your experience is pretty spot on and why I used to sometimes jump in on a thread that used to talk about getting a scooter to make it so much easier getting around.  Sometimes it's down right scary!   My sister uses a power wheel chair full time.  It adds some interesting moments for sure. 

Here's a link to a permanent sticky on ECV rentals and it has all the preferred providers plus some others that are not - but that simply means you have to meet them both receiving and returning the ECV.  We had used Care Medical for a scooter rental for one trip following a meniscus transplant DH had as well as wheelchair rentals and lift chairs for my mom but I see they have closed up that business.  Too bad as we were very happy with their service.  One nice things about Buena Vista is they have a spot right onsite at BWV too. 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...trip-next-trip-wish-trip.595713/#post-5873006


----------



## ArielSRL

DiznyDi said:


> Rich told you about his ECV experiences. If he is still compromised for our May trip, I'll look into the rental of one from an outside service. If anyone has had good experience with a company, I would welcome your input.


Buena Vista Scooters is who my mom has used a few times in the past.


----------



## ArielSRL

Starwind said:


> Sitting waiting for the furnace repair person to arrive, so have to time to check in with the Groupies ! Grateful it is sitting just above freezing. No furnace for the night and the house temp dropped about 4 C.


Oh goodness. We are mid 70's in GA today. Here's wishing your furnace a speedy recovery!



Starwind said:


> As for ECV rental companies,, I have had good success with Buena Vista scooters.


This is who my mom uses, as well!


----------



## DVC Jen

Granny said:


> So, to get us back on track, I just remembered something that I had forgotten about.  Did anyone notice that they moved our favorite bison topiary once again?  It was on the corner of the CCV wing by the new salon.  Now it has moved to the other corner of that wing closer to Geyser Point (and VWL !).  I was surprised when I saw it there a couple of months ago.



When was it on the other side?  It was in its current location when we were there over the 4th of July.  The other side is a very strange place to put it. Glad they moved it to its current location


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupie friends,

I’m gazing out at what looks like 7 inches of snow, but, it’s the weekend, and we are expecting 60’s and possibly 70 on Tuesday and Wednesday!

I spent 11 glorious days in Sarasota at my sisters place in late January.  I am by no means wishing my life away at all, but I do look forward to a time when we can be in warm, sunny Florida all winter. 

I am asking for  as some may remember, I’ve been looking to make a move and I have been interviewing a lot over the last year.  I have not found the right fit. I had a second interview 2 weeks ago, and I am waiting for them to complete the round, hopefully will hear this week. Fingers crossed, I need a change!

Hope you all enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupie friends,
> 
> I’m gazing out at what looks like 7 inches of snow, but, it’s the weekend, and we are expecting 60’s and possibly 70 on Tuesday and Wednesday!
> 
> I spent 11 glorious days in Sarasota at my sisters place in late January.  I am by no means wishing my life away at all, but I do look forward to a time when we can be in warm, sunny Florida all winter.
> 
> I am asking for  as some may remember, I’ve been looking to make a move and I have been interviewing a lot over the last year.  I have not found the right fit. I had a second interview 2 weeks ago, and I am waiting for them to complete the round, hopefully will hear this week. Fingers crossed, I need a change!
> 
> Hope you all enjoy your Sunday!






I do hope you hear good news!


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne, sending you Moose Dust, well wishes and prayers for the change to take place soon


----------



## Corinne

Thank you Bobbi and Jimmy!


----------



## satchamo

Where is the rental thread?


----------



## DenLo

Corinne.  Best of luck!


----------



## Corinne

Thanks so much DenLo!


----------



## ArielSRL

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupie friends,
> 
> I’m gazing out at what looks like 7 inches of snow, but, it’s the weekend, and we are expecting 60’s and possibly 70 on Tuesday and Wednesday!
> 
> I spent 11 glorious days in Sarasota at my sisters place in late January.  I am by no means wishing my life away at all, but I do look forward to a time when we can be in warm, sunny Florida all winter.
> 
> I am asking for  as some may remember, I’ve been looking to make a move and I have been interviewing a lot over the last year.  I have not found the right fit. I had a second interview 2 weeks ago, and I am waiting for them to complete the round, hopefully will hear this week. Fingers crossed, I need a change!
> 
> Hope you all enjoy your Sunday!


Sending Pixie dust....


----------



## twinklebug

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupie friends,
> 
> I’m gazing out at what looks like 7 inches of snow, but, it’s the weekend, and we are expecting 60’s and possibly 70 on Tuesday and Wednesday!


I just saw today that out daylilies are sprouting! They are usually in full bloom over Independence day, so that means spring, if not summer will be here soon. 


Corinne said:


> I am asking for  as some may remember, I’ve been looking to make a move and I have been interviewing a lot over the last year.  I have not found the right fit. I had a second interview 2 weeks ago, and I am waiting for them to complete the round, hopefully will hear this week. Fingers crossed, I need a change!
> 
> Hope you all enjoy your Sunday!



Good luck Corrine! (After you're done with that pixie dust, please recycle whatever remains my direction. I've had numerous phone interviews but it's not looking great.)


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Corinne! 
Pixie dust sprinkled with a little moose dust for good measure.  Hoping all goes well!


----------



## TCRAIG

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupie friends,
> 
> I’m gazing out at what looks like 7 inches of snow, but, it’s the weekend, and we are expecting 60’s and possibly 70 on Tuesday and Wednesday!
> 
> I spent 11 glorious days in Sarasota at my sisters place in late January.  I am by no means wishing my life away at all, but I do look forward to a time when we can be in warm, sunny Florida all winter.
> 
> I am asking for  as some may remember, I’ve been looking to make a move and I have been interviewing a lot over the last year.  I have not found the right fit. I had a second interview 2 weeks ago, and I am waiting for them to complete the round, hopefully will hear this week. Fingers crossed, I need a change!
> 
> Hope you all enjoy your Sunday!


Good Luck - Hope you find something great!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupie friends,
> 
> I’m gazing out at what looks like 7 inches of snow, but, it’s the weekend, and we are expecting 60’s and possibly 70 on Tuesday and Wednesday!
> 
> I spent 11 glorious days in Sarasota at my sisters place in late January.  I am by no means wishing my life away at all, but I do look forward to a time when we can be in warm, sunny Florida all winter.
> 
> I am asking for  as some may remember, I’ve been looking to make a move and I have been interviewing a lot over the last year.  I have not found the right fit. I had a second interview 2 weeks ago, and I am waiting for them to complete the round, hopefully will hear this week. Fingers crossed, I need a change!
> 
> Hope you all enjoy your Sunday!



Good luck Corinne!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Has it been mentioned here that Geyser Point stopped serving breakfast a couple of weeks ago?  I had read it somewhere last week but was very surprised.  But someone who just returned confirmed it on the CCV thread.  It's a lunch and dinner now.


----------



## Corinne

twinklebug said:


> I just saw today that out daylilies are sprouting! They are usually in full bloom over Independence day, so that means spring, if not summer will be here soon.
> 
> 
> Good luck Corrine! (After you're done with that pixie dust, please recycle whatever remains my direction. I've had numerous phone interviews but it's not looking great.)



Thank you!  I’m sharing all the  Cindy! Hope something is on the horizon for you! It’s been about a year since I’ve decided to actively look, and I’ve been close a few times, but it just hasn’t been the right fit.  I have been at my current organization for ten years, and it is a pretty good company, but it’s definitely time for me to move on.


----------



## Corinne

Thank you so much Ariel, Di, Tricia and Kathy!  I appreciate it!


----------



## Lakegirl

Good Luck Corrine!!! I'm sure eventually the right opportunity will happen for you. It's tough when you have been somewhere for a long time.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Corinne

Thanks Lakegirl, it really is tough to make a change, and it’s been a process.  Losing my brother in October made me realize without question it was time to move from a place where I am unhappy and unfulfilled.


----------



## Flossbolna

Hello Groupies! I thought I would say hello since we booked another stay at VWL for January 2019. It was only meant as a placeholder as we are planning to try to get to stay at AKL at the 7 months mark. I just like to have the backup reservation. But now I am starting to think that VWL would be really lovely in January, too. AKL and WL are my two favourite resorts and I have not stayed at AKL since 2013, so I really want to return there. But my only stay at VWL was during construction, so it would be really nice to experience the new pool and such... Difficult decisions!! (And of course I know what the Groupies would say!)


----------



## RRB

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Has it been mentioned here that Geyser Point stopped serving breakfast a couple of weeks ago?  I had read it somewhere last week but was very surprised.  But someone who just returned confirmed it on the CCV thread.  It's a lunch and dinner now.


I can confirm that. We just returned from a short stay there on Wednesday and they have stopped serving breakfast at GPB&G


----------



## RRB

I wrote a report on one of the Cascade Cabins after we just recently stayed in one. I posted the report in another thread. you can read the report by clicking below and going down the page a little.  

https://www.disboards.com/threads/•...s-cabins-owners-lovers-group•.3631019/page-48


----------



## Granny

*@Corinne & @twinklebug* .... Sending some Moose Dust your way that your employment situations may change for the better as quickly as possible.   I agree that if you have an opportunity to get work that is more pleasant or more fulfilling, then go for it!  We spend too much time in our work life to be miserable there.  Best wishes!  





Flossbolna said:


> Hello Groupies! I thought I would say hello since we booked another stay at VWL for January 2019. It was only meant as a placeholder as we are planning to try to get to stay at AKL at the 7 months mark. I just like to have the backup reservation. But now I am starting to think that VWL would be really lovely in January, too. AKL and WL are my two favourite resorts and I have not stayed at AKL since 2013, so I really want to return there. But my only stay at VWL was during construction, so it would be really nice to experience the new pool and such... Difficult decisions!! (And of course I know what the Groupies would say!)



*Flossy*...I think either of your choices would be a good one.  And you might want to even throw Copper Creek Villas into the mix too since you love WL.  You really can't go wrong with your choices, and it may come down to availability anyway as January has a lot of activity at Disney World and seems to be increasingly difficult to book.  Where ever you end up, I'm sure you'll have a wonderful stay!  Good luck!


----------



## Flossbolna

Granny said:


> *Flossy*...I think either of your choices would be a good one. And you might want to even throw Copper Creek Villas into the mix too since you love WL. You really can't go wrong with your choices, and it may come down to availability anyway as January has a lot of activity at Disney World and seems to be increasingly difficult to book. Where ever you end up, I'm sure you'll have a wonderful stay! Good luck!



My husband is not a huge fan of the Copper Creek look (he thinks the rooms are bland and cheap looking, I actually like them), but I do like the fact that they don't have the fold down bed under the TV in the studios... Might be worth a consideration. 

Yes, it seems that there is no real downtime anymore at DVC resorts anyway. Getting longer stays at your non-home-resort at the 7 months mark is getting more and more difficult. I am starting to notice a trend of people booking lots of long weekends. Ultimately, that is ok for me. Our longer stays are always planned well in advance and we love our two home resorts. But it does take away a little of the fun of DVC...


----------



## sleepydog25

RRB said:


> I wrote a report on one of the Cascade Cabins after we just recently stayed in one. I posted the report in another thread. you can read the report by clicking below and going down the page a little.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/•the-official-copper-creek-villas-cabins-owners-lovers-group•.3631019/page-48


I will personally vouch for just how thorough and detailed the report is. Very nicely done with some good photos and a couple of excellent videos, as well.  Thanks, [B]@RRB[/B]  !!


----------



## Corinne

Thank you Granny!!


----------



## Corinne

I actually loved the Copper Creek rooms too @Flossbolna


----------



## jimmytammy

RRB
Great report on the CC!!  I especially love the view of the lake and the seating area on the back porch near the fireplace.  Could see me enjoying that in the AM with a hot cup o' Joe


----------



## RRB

jimmytammy said:


> RRB
> Great report on the CC!!  I especially love the view of the lake and the seating area on the back porch near the fireplace.  Could see me enjoying that in the AM with a hot cup o' Joe


Thanks. The mornings were a little cool while we were there. I'm an early riser and every morning, I woke up to fog on the lake. I would site in the patio with a cup of coffee and watch the fog lift with the sunrise. So peaceful and quite. Just the sound of critters in the marsh. One morning, an owl came to rest on the branch of a tree right behind out cabin. He must have stayed there 30 minutes.


----------



## jimmytammy

RRB said:


> Thanks. The mornings were a little cool while we were there. I'm an early riser and every morning, I woke up to fog on the lake. I would site in the patio with a cup of coffee and watch the fog lift with the sunrise. So peaceful and quite. Just the sound of critters in the marsh. One morning, an owl came to rest on the branch of a tree right behind out cabin. He must have stayed there 30 minutes.


Sounds like a bit of Heaven too me


----------



## Granny

Did someone say sunrise on Bay Lake?


----------



## DenLo

I know many are disappointed with the loss of the big trees, but I have seen so many beautiful sunrises over Bay Lake from VWL after all the changes.


----------



## horselover

Only 3 more sleeps  until Disney!  5 more sleeps until I'm truly home.


----------



## TCRAIG

horselover said:


> Only 3 more sleeps  until Disney!  5 more sleeps until I'm truly home.


Color me Green - Cause I’m Sooo Jealous!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday @APiratesLifeForMe2 !!!
*​


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday to APiratesLifeForMe2!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Did someone say sunrise on Bay Lake?
> 
> View attachment 303580


In the words of Henry the Bear, "Buhteefull, just buhteefull!"


----------



## sleepydog25

*I add my birthday wishes to APiratesLifeForMe2!! *


----------



## Dizny Dad

I'll jump in on that . . .

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY APiratesLifeForMe2! 
*


----------



## Dizny Dad

And Sunset on Seven Seas Lagoon . . . (from TOTWL)


----------



## DVC Jen

Asking for a little bit (or a lot) of Moose dust - Pixie dust.. whatever anyone wants to send.  Long story short..  We have been down to one car between Ian and I for a year.  We let our youngest daughter take Ian's car a year and a half ago because hers was literally falling part and was not reliable to get her back and forth to school (college) and work.  She is 4 hours away from us so he took the Vue with the 2nd rebuilt transmission and 160K miles on it and gave her his Mazds CX7.  I had a Kia Sorento I had settled on after my 2008 Saturn Outlook, which I love dearly had big time transmission issues at 98K miles.  Well the Vue ended up having big engine issues and we were not putting any more money into it. We couldn't afford a 3rd car payment so Ian started driving the Kia.  This is only possible because I work from home. Last month we paid the Mazda off. Yippee..... Well tomorrow is the day - one year and one day after becoming carless that I could possibly get a new car.  What I really wanted - a 2018 Buick Enclave fully loaded is about 150.00 more a month than we wanted to spend (Ian said he would make it work.  I said no.  I don't want to go back to having money as tight as it was before our youngest graduated and started supporting herself).  I was pretty sad but trying to be an adult about the whole thing.  Tomorrow we are going to test drive a brand new 2018 GMC Acadia Denali.  I want to be super excited about it but since it was reimagined last year it is smaller than it used to be.  That is an issue considering we have 400 pounds of dog ( 2 newfoundlands and a great pyrnees/lab mix) that we haul around all the time.  If it doesn't work then I will probably be getting a 2016 Chevy Traverse with only 14K miles on it.  The chevy would work - it is large enough but I really really want the Denali to work - for obvious reasons.  lol  We get all three dogs into the Kia Sorento - but it is a very tight fit.  So I am hopeful the additional room of the Acadia Denali will be good enough.  It is fully loaded to the max and sooooo pretty.  I just have a sinking feeling I am going to want more room.  That is OK - the Chevy traverse would still be nice - but well - you know.

I guess that wasn't such a long story short was it?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DVC Jen said:


> Asking for a little bit (or a lot) of Moose dust - Pixie dust.. whatever anyone wants to send.  Long story short..  We have been down to one car between Ian and I for a year.  We let our youngest daughter take Ian's car a year and a half ago because hers was literally falling part and was not reliable to get her back and forth to school (college) and work.  She is 4 hours away from us so he took the Vue with the 2nd rebuilt transmission and 160K miles on it and gave her his Mazds CX7.  I had a Kia Sorento I had settled on after my 2008 Saturn Outlook, which I love dearly had big time transmission issues at 98K miles.  Well the Vue ended up having big engine issues and we were not putting any more money into it. We couldn't afford a 3rd car payment so Ian started driving the Kia.  This is only possible because I work from home. Last month we paid the Mazda off. Yippee..... Well tomorrow is the day - one year and one day after becoming carless that I could possibly get a new car.  What I really wanted - a 2018 Buick Enclave fully loaded is about 150.00 more a month than we wanted to spend (Ian said he would make it work.  I said no.  I don't want to go back to having money as tight as it was before our youngest graduated and started supporting herself).  I was pretty sad but trying to be an adult about the whole thing.  Tomorrow we are going to test drive a brand new 2018 GMC Acadia Denali.  I want to be super excited about it but since it was reimagined last year it is smaller than it used to be.  That is an issue considering we have 400 pounds of dog ( 2 newfoundlands and a great pyrnees/lab mix) that we haul around all the time.  If it doesn't work then I will probably be getting a 2016 Chevy Traverse with only 14K miles on it.  The chevy would work - it is large enough but I really really want the Denali to work - for obvious reasons.  lol  We get all three dogs into the Kia Sorento - but it is a very tight fit.  So I am hopeful the additional room of the Acadia Denali will be good enough.  It is fully loaded to the max and sooooo pretty.  I just have a sinking feeling I am going to want more room.  That is OK - the Chevy traverse would still be nice - but well - you know.
> 
> I guess that wasn't such a long story short was it?



Good luck with the car shopping!  Sometimes fun but mostly not!  I know too how the dogs play into everything.  I looked at so many vehicles a couple of years ago but none matched up so well as my 2005 Tahoe so it has stayed.  No real complaints - it's a good vehicle that I really do like it's just that my husbands Jeep has sooooo many more bells and whistles that I could enjoy on my own vehicle.


----------



## Granny

DVC Jen said:


> So I am hopeful the additional room of the Acadia Denali will be good enough.  It is fully loaded to the max and sooooo pretty.  I just have a sinking feeling I am going to want more room.  That is OK - the Chevy traverse would still be nice - but well - you know.



I'm sending some Moose Dust and a Moose Dance in hopes that you get what you would like.  I think you made a good call on the 2018 Buick Enclave...you don't want to be "car poor".  Is there a chance you could get a 2017 Enclave which might be more financially feasible for you?  Whatever you decide, best wishes to you!    

Oh yeah, I owe you that Moose Dance!


----------



## DVC Jen

Granny said:


> I'm sending some Moose Dust and a Moose Dance in hopes that you get what you would like.  I think you made a good call on the 2018 Buick Enclave...you don't want to be "car poor".  Is there a chance you could get a 2017 Enclave which might be more financially feasible for you?  Whatever you decide, best wishes to you!
> 
> Oh yeah, I owe you that Moose Dance!
> 
> 
> View attachment 303844




I am not sure - I haven't seen one with everything I wanted.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> And Sunset on Seven Seas Lagoon . . . (from TOTWL)
> 
> View attachment 303806


Wow!! You guys are making me really "homesick"


----------



## jimmytammy

Jen
Moose Dusting you right now in hopes all goes well and as you wish it too in your car shopping endeavors


----------



## bobbiwoz

Hope you find the correct car for you at the right price!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday @DisneyFreaks!!!*


----------



## DVC Jen

Update on the car - it was a no go.  I didn't even test drive the Acadia.  It was reworked in 2017 and is now much smaller than it used to be.  It isn't much larger than the Kia Sorento we own right now.  So now we are looking at a 2018 traverse.  I know with out a shadow of a doubt I will LOVE the Traverse.  Now we just need to find the one I want (colors and features) and get the financing set.  The guy who is working with us said it should be tomorrow or Saturday.  I will post a photo of my new baby when I get it - if I can through the tears I know I will streaming down my face (happy tears).


----------



## bobbiwoz

DVC Jen said:


> Update on the car - it was a no go.  I didn't even test drive the Acadia.  It was reworked in 2017 and is now much smaller than it used to be.  It isn't much larger than the Kia Sorento we own right now.  So now we are looking at a 2018 traverse.  I know with out a shadow of a doubt I will LOVE the Traverse.  Now we just need to find the one I want (colors and features) and get the financing set.  The guy who is working with us said it should be tomorrow or Saturday.  I will post a photo of my new baby when I get it - if I can through the tears I know I will streaming down my face (happy tears).


Looking forward to seeing you happy!


----------



## twinklebug

Best of luck @DVC Jen ! Buying a new car can be so much work, really depends on who you encounter along the way. Here's hoping everyone is helpful.

I love "test driving" the Chevy vehicles after Test Track. I keep telling my kids that if they actually sold them from there I'd be an owner of a Chevy now.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday DisneyFreaks!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Jen
Tammy has a friend who has a Traverse and loves it!


----------



## sleepydog25

*  DISNEY FREAKS!!*


----------



## DVC Jen

bobbiwoz said:


> Looking forward to seeing you happy!



Hugs.  Hopefully in a few hours I will be extremely happy


----------



## DVC Jen

Happy Birthday Disney Freaks


----------



## Dizny Dad

*DVC Jen* . . . . Ahhhh; the great American Dream - owning a home.  The great American nightmare - _buying a car._


----------



## rkstocke5609

DVC Jen said:


> Asking for a little bit (or a lot) of Moose dust - Pixie dust.. whatever anyone wants to send.  Long story short..  We have been down to one car between Ian and I for a year.  We let our youngest daughter take Ian's car a year and a half ago because hers was literally falling part and was not reliable to get her back and forth to school (college) and work.  She is 4 hours away from us so he took the Vue with the 2nd rebuilt transmission and 160K miles on it and gave her his Mazds CX7.  I had a Kia Sorento I had settled on after my 2008 Saturn Outlook, which I love dearly had big time transmission issues at 98K miles.  Well the Vue ended up having big engine issues and we were not putting any more money into it. We couldn't afford a 3rd car payment so Ian started driving the Kia.  This is only possible because I work from home. Last month we paid the Mazda off. Yippee..... Well tomorrow is the day - one year and one day after becoming carless that I could possibly get a new car.  What I really wanted - a 2018 Buick Enclave fully loaded is about 150.00 more a month than we wanted to spend (Ian said he would make it work.  I said no.  I don't want to go back to having money as tight as it was before our youngest graduated and started supporting herself).  I was pretty sad but trying to be an adult about the whole thing.  Tomorrow we are going to test drive a brand new 2018 GMC Acadia Denali.  I want to be super excited about it but since it was reimagined last year it is smaller than it used to be.  That is an issue considering we have 400 pounds of dog ( 2 newfoundlands and a great pyrnees/lab mix) that we haul around all the time.  If it doesn't work then I will probably be getting a 2016 Chevy Traverse with only 14K miles on it.  The chevy would work - it is large enough but I really really want the Denali to work - for obvious reasons.  lol  We get all three dogs into the Kia Sorento - but it is a very tight fit.  So I am hopeful the additional room of the Acadia Denali will be good enough.  It is fully loaded to the max and sooooo pretty.  I just have a sinking feeling I am going to want more room.  That is OK - the Chevy traverse would still be nice - but well - you know.
> 
> I guess that wasn't such a long story short was it?



Best wishes on the car shopping!  In November I was shopping and thought I wanted a pickup truck.  Test drove Nissan Titan and loved it but even with deep discounts just couldn’t justify it (not having automatic headlights on base models infuriated me, found out that is true on Pathfinder too.  Totally dumb.). Anyways, I ended up buying my first Ford in my lifetime — an Escape.  On 2017 closeout loaded up with a 245 HP 2.0 liter turbo. Cold weather package, Technology package, Towing package.  The vehicle has everything Except Sunroof & Leather.  I was able to get this vehicle for $24,345 which was like 24.4% below MSRP.  I switched from my truck wishes as this is just more practical around town.  I will buy a used truck for that need.  BTW, my dad is on his 2nd Traverse and loves them — it certainly is spacious and beats a 75k Suburban.


----------



## DVC Jen

I got it.  Late yesterday afternoon.  I LOVE IT!  Well worth the long wait the year and 2 days being stuck in the house unless Ian was home from work - all of it. 2018 Chevy Traverse Premium  and she is loaded.  Of course I had to think of an appropriate name as well.  Her name is Pearl - the Black Pearl.  LOL


----------



## Corinne

Happy Saturday Groupies!  I wanted to thank you all for the well wishes, moose and pixie dust, I am THRILLED to report it worked!!!!!! I got the job! I am over the moon!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> Happy Saturday Groupies!  I wanted to thank you all for the well wishes, moose and pixie dust, I am THRILLED to report it worked!!!!!! I got the job! I am over the moon!!


Congrats!


----------



## jimmytammy

*Jen*, thats awesome!  I love the new car smell
*Corinne, *great news!  Glad it all worked out for you.  Hoping this move is exactly what you needed to make life easier


----------



## jimmytammy

19 more sleeps and we can't wait!!

 There is so much to do just work related that I need to complete before we exit town, but as always, it will be done.  I think we haven't looked so forward to getting away to WDW in a long time as this upcoming trip, and its mostly based on a need of escapism  Tammys mom just had a follow up surgery this past week, based on the hip surgery she had back in Aug., spent a week in the hospital this time.  Tammy is so ready for this trip as its been an overly stressful time for her for quite some time.

The excitement of said trip is about to get the best of us, as if we have never been to WDW before


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> 19 more sleeps and we can't wait!!
> 
> The excitement of said trip is about to get the best of us, as if we *have never been to WDW before*


Yeah, I hear it's a pretty cool place to go.  It's in Florida, right?


----------



## DenLo

Congratulations Corinne on getting the job.  

And DVC Jen it is good to hear that you got the SUV you wanted. It looks wonderful.


----------



## DVC Jen

Corinne said:


> Happy Saturday Groupies!  I wanted to thank you all for the well wishes, moose and pixie dust, I am THRILLED to report it worked!!!!!! I got the job! I am over the moon!!




Congratulations.  We (Ian and I) are so happy for you


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Yeah, I hear it's a pretty cool place to go.  It's in Florida, right?


Hold the phone!!  Someone told me it was in Mississippi??  Boy, am I glad to find out now, I could have spent a lot more time on the road


----------



## horselover

Honey I'm home!   So my room requests were high floor, lake side.  Here's my view.

 

Hmmm, that doesn't look like upper floor or lake side!      I'm on the 2nd floor.   At least it's not 1st floor.  I would have asked for a different room if it was.  It could be a good news or bad news situation. The good news is I'm the first room in this section so no other rooms attach to my bedroom.   I'm hoping that means it's nice & quiet because I've just come from 2 not very quiet rooms.   The bad news might be all I'll hear is people going up & down the walkway & luggage carts rolling by.        I'll report back on how it is.

Spent Fri. night at AKL club level.   Made no room requests & got a savannah view studio.  Yay!  Not a single animal on that savannah.  Boo!       Room was so noisy from the open lobby.   Didn't sleep well at all.  The lounge was nice though.

Last night I was at the Dolphin.  Another noisy room.   There was a weird noise coming from outside I think.  It almost sounded like the Friendship boat engines or an elevator motor.  I was looking out at the boat dock but no boats were in service overnight & I was nowhere near an elevator.  Sigh.  It went on all night.   I'm praying I have some peaceful sleep here.  It stinks being a light sleeper.

Got my first look inside the gates of the new pool.  What is up with that crane thingy?  It's an eye sore.  Pool seems nice enough but not very many chairs with shade.   Hot tub looks nice.  I may have to take advantage of that.  Not something I normally do but this is a chill trip so I might pop down.  I haven't been to a park yet.   It's been very crowded with Feb. school break crowds & the marathon.  I'm hoping those folks will all be gone tomorrow.  I think I have AK FPs.  I suppose I should check.   

All in all it's very good to be home.  I've missed staying here.

Enjoy what's left of the weekend!


----------



## rkstocke5609

horselover said:


> Honey I'm home!   So my room requests were high floor, lake side.  Here's my view.
> 
> View attachment 304857
> 
> Hmmm, that doesn't look like upper floor or lake side!      I'm on the 2nd floor.   At least it's not 1st floor.  I would have asked for a different room if it was.  It could be a good news or bad news situation. The good news is I'm the first room in this section so no other rooms attach to my bedroom.   I'm hoping that means it's nice & quiet because I've just come from 2 not very quiet rooms.   The bad news might be all I'll hear is people going up & down the walkway & luggage carts rolling by.        I'll report back on how it is.
> 
> Spent Fri. night at AKL club level.   Made no room requests & got a savannah view studio.  Yay!  Not a single animal on that savannah.  Boo!       Room was so noisy from the open lobby.   Didn't sleep well at all.  The lounge was nice though.
> 
> Last night I was at the Dolphin.  Another noisy room.   There was a weird noise coming from outside I think.  It almost sounded like the Friendship boat engines or an elevator motor.  I was looking out at the boat dock but no boats were in service overnight & I was nowhere near an elevator.  Sigh.  It went on all night.   I'm praying I have some peaceful sleep here.  It stinks being a light sleeper.
> 
> Got my first look inside the gates of the new pool.  What is up with that crane thingy?  It's an eye sore.  Pool seems nice enough but not very many chairs with shade.   Hot tub looks nice.  I may have to take advantage of that.  Not something I normally do but this is a chill trip so I might pop down.  I haven't been to a park yet.   It's been very crowded with Feb. school break crowds & the marathon.  I'm hoping those folks will all be gone tomorrow.  I think I have AK FPs.  I suppose I should check.
> 
> All in all it's very good to be home.  I've missed staying here.
> 
> Enjoy what's left of the weekend!



Sorry about the room you got, but everything else sounds good!  I can’t wait to get there in March.  I hope you’ll be able to give me all the inside scoop.  I am crossing my fingers that the crowds die down for you!  Enjoy your trip, and I’ll be keeping an eye out for a full report on the hot tub.....


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Honey I'm home!   So my room requests were high floor, lake side.  Here's my view.
> 
> View attachment 304857
> 
> Hmmm, that doesn't look like upper floor or lake side!      I'm on the 2nd floor.   At least it's not 1st floor.  I would have asked for a different room if it was.  It could be a good news or bad news situation. The good news is I'm the first room in this section so no other rooms attach to my bedroom.   I'm hoping that means it's nice & quiet because I've just come from 2 not very quiet rooms.   The bad news might be all I'll hear is people going up & down the walkway & luggage carts rolling by.        I'll report back on how it is.
> 
> Spent Fri. night at AKL club level.   Made no room requests & got a savannah view studio.  Yay!  Not a single animal on that savannah.  Boo!       Room was so noisy from the open lobby.   Didn't sleep well at all.  The lounge was nice though.
> 
> Last night I was at the Dolphin.  Another noisy room.   There was a weird noise coming from outside I think.  It almost sounded like the Friendship boat engines or an elevator motor.  I was looking out at the boat dock but no boats were in service overnight & I was nowhere near an elevator.  Sigh.  It went on all night.   I'm praying I have some peaceful sleep here.  It stinks being a light sleeper.
> 
> Got my first look inside the gates of the new pool.  What is up with that crane thingy?  It's an eye sore.  Pool seems nice enough but not very many chairs with shade.   Hot tub looks nice.  I may have to take advantage of that.  Not something I normally do but this is a chill trip so I might pop down.  I haven't been to a park yet.   It's been very crowded with Feb. school break crowds & the marathon.  I'm hoping those folks will all be gone tomorrow.  I think I have AK FPs.  I suppose I should check.
> 
> All in all it's very good to be home.  I've missed staying here.
> 
> Enjoy what's left of the weekend!



I'm not certain Julie but I think that's a lakeview.  At least it looks like the high floor lake view rooms I've always gotten at VWL!  

Did they do new railings on the walkway over to VWL?  They look bright or unfinished.

Hope it's quiet and that you enjoy your stay!  We've been close to that room, 1 floor up if I recall correctly and I do recall some rolling cart noise etc during the day as well as guest noise as people were talking while walking but at least there's not much luggage being moved at night.  I slept well and while I'm not a super light sleeper I have been bothered by Boardwalk view noise in the past.  It was more quiet than that.


----------



## jimmytammy

*Julie*
Enjoy your stay!  Just being there makes me relax


----------



## sleepydog25

We've had a room on the ground floor in just about that same location. . .perhaps one or two rooms to the left of the picture. We didn't find the noise too obtrusive. As for the new pool, the "crane thingy," according to the backstory it's part of the whole quarry thing associated with Boulder Ridge.  In actuality, the Imagineers decided to reuse part of the Backlot Tour, so it wound up in the new pool.  I'm not a huge fan of the new pool--it's too stark and sterile. I much preferred the "lost" Hidden Springs pool with the bubbles, the trees--its quiet nature.  Hope the crowds die down and you have a great trip!


----------



## Lakegirl

Corinne so happy for you!!!! What is the time frame of when you have to move?
Jen that Car is beautiful!!!! So happy for you,  Nothing like that new car smell.
Horse lover hope you have a great stay.


----------



## twinklebug

horselover said:


> Honey I'm home!   So my room requests were high floor, lake side.  Here's my view.
> 
> View attachment 304857
> 
> Hmmm, that doesn't look like upper floor or lake side!      I'm on the 2nd floor.   At least it's not 1st floor.  I would have asked for a different room if it was.  It could be a good news or bad news situation. The good news is I'm the first room in this section so no other rooms attach to my bedroom.   I'm hoping that means it's nice & quiet because I've just come from 2 not very quiet rooms.   The bad news might be all I'll hear is people going up & down the walkway & luggage carts rolling by.        I'll report back on how it is.
> 
> Spent Fri. night at AKL club level.   Made no room requests & got a savannah view studio.  Yay!  Not a single animal on that savannah.  Boo!       Room was so noisy from the open lobby.   Didn't sleep well at all.  The lounge was nice though.
> 
> Last night I was at the Dolphin.  Another noisy room.   There was a weird noise coming from outside I think.  It almost sounded like the Friendship boat engines or an elevator motor.  I was looking out at the boat dock but no boats were in service overnight & I was nowhere near an elevator.  Sigh.  It went on all night.   I'm praying I have some peaceful sleep here.  It stinks being a light sleeper.
> 
> Got my first look inside the gates of the new pool.  What is up with that crane thingy?  It's an eye sore.  Pool seems nice enough but not very many chairs with shade.   Hot tub looks nice.  I may have to take advantage of that.  Not something I normally do but this is a chill trip so I might pop down.  I haven't been to a park yet.   It's been very crowded with Feb. school break crowds & the marathon.  I'm hoping those folks will all be gone tomorrow.  I think I have AK FPs.  I suppose I should check.
> 
> All in all it's very good to be home.  I've missed staying here.
> 
> Enjoy what's left of the weekend!



Sorry about the location Julie, it makes for a very pretty picture though. You even have topiary Mickey in the shot!

Re: Jambo, I agree, anything near the lobby will be excessively noisy and those concierge rooms have the double whammy of being directly on the lobby and then having sound reflected off the ceiling back down to them. This is exactly why I can only stay 2 nights before moving down to another room there. It's a love/hate relationship. Noise pollution is not even on Disney's agenda to address or they'd have better doors on those units.

Here's hoping for some peaceful sleeps ahead for you!


----------



## Corinne

Lakegirl said:


> Corinne so happy for you!!!! What is the time frame of when you have to move?
> Jen that Car is beautiful!!!! So happy for you,  Nothing like that new car smell.
> Horse lover hope you have a great stay.


 Thanks Lakegirl! I start on 3-26.


----------



## Corinne

DVC Jen said:


> I got it.  Late yesterday afternoon.  I LOVE IT!  Well worth the long wait the year and 2 days being stuck in the house unless Ian was home from work - all of it. 2018 Chevy Traverse Premium  and she is loaded.  Of course I had to think of an appropriate name as well.  Her name is Pearl - the Black Pearl.  LOL



Jen glad you got what you wanted, and I love her name!!Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Corinne

Julie, enjoy your stay!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Wow.*  Lots of GOOD NEWS!  *Jen* - NICE ride.  *Corrine* - Good Luck in these new beginnings!  *Jimmy* - You said 19 sleeps, but might it be only 17, or 16, in the JimmyTammy household?  Julie - Remember the _Chill_ part.  Sometimes that is the hardest part of the trip.


----------



## jimmytammy

*Dad *you are probably right
If things go smoothly, we hope to be leaving the day before and head to Kingsland GA after work.  Its doable and we usually arrive by midnight, so it can put us on WDW property the next day as early as noon.  
You know us well, kind sir


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> Julie - Remember the _Chill_ part.  Sometimes that is the hardest part of the trip.



Not this time!  See my remarks below.

Corrine good luck with your new position!  You start on my birthday.  I think that means you'll receive extra pixie dust for a positive beginning.   

So I'm happy to report I slept!     Until almost 4 am anyway.  That's good for me.  The noise level was not bad at all.  Pretty quiet really.   I did hear a cart or two roll by in the morning & the ding of the elevator bell a few times, but overall it was good.  So far no noisy neighbors above or below so all is well.   I still wish I had a lake view but one nice thing about this location is when I sit on the balcony I can hear the Lodge music.   That's a bonus!   

I was awake at 4 but dosed off & on until around 8:30.   Had coffee in the room then went for a walk down the bike path to FW.  Still missing the nature trail.      Went to the pool around 11.  A few people there but not crowded.  Now that I've truly experienced it I have to say it's a really ugly pool.   It's just not nice to look at.  I miss Hidden Springs.    But the spa was nice.  Hot but not burning hot.  Took me awhile to figure out how to turn on the jets.   I mistook the dial for a decoration.        It's quite large & wasn't full of kids!        Pet peeve of mine.  Although I did overhear someone say yesterday afternoon it was packed with kids so maybe the key is to go early.   Spent about 90 min or so pool side then a quick shower & off to DS for lunch.   I've been on a mission to try D-Luxe Burger instead of my usual spots (Homecomin', Boathouse & Morimoto is on my list of musts now too).    Their burgers are really big.  Regular fries.  Big.  Way to much food for one person.  I barely ate a 1/4 of what I had although that might have had something to do with the drink I chose.   The Salted Carmel Gelato shake.  OMG where have you been all my life!         It was so good.   The food was good too, but I thought the burger could have used a little seasoning.  Fries were good.  I liked the chipolte ketchup dipping sauce.  Tried the garlic ranch too but it was too garlicy.  Good thing I'm solo!      Headed to the outdoor bar at the Boathouse after that for their yummy Blueberry Lemonade & now I'm back in the room.   Dinner tonight at AP.  First time trying it.  I figure I'm here so why not.  Great dinner at Flying Fish last night.  And people wonder why I like to travel solo.  This is how I roll!  Food, food, food, plus drinks & wine.  

Day 3 almost over, I have yet to step foot in a park & I like it.   I'm so relieved to see the magic of this resort has not been diminished by the construction.  Still not super excited about the changes, but there is just something so special about this place.  It's unlike any of the other resorts IMO.   I love BCV & stay there all the time, but when I'm there I find myself at the parks every day.   Being home at VWL just makes me go ahhhhhhh & not want to leave.   I kind of wish now I was staying here for the full length of my stay instead of switching to BWV end of the week.   But that is still a few days away so I plan to enjoy every minute of my time here while I can.

I snapped this on the way back from my walk this morning.   I made me smile.


----------



## twinklebug

horselover said:


> Not this time!  See my remarks below.
> 
> Corrine good luck with your new position!  You start on my birthday.  I think that means you'll receive extra pixie dust for a positive beginning.
> 
> So I'm happy to report I slept!     Until almost 4 am anyway.  That's good for me.  The noise level was not bad at all.  Pretty quiet really.   I did hear a cart or two roll by in the morning & the ding of the elevator bell a few times, but overall it was good.  So far no noisy neighbors above or below so all is well.   I still wish I had a lake view but one nice thing about this location is when I sit on the balcony I can hear the Lodge music.   That's a bonus!
> 
> I was awake at 4 but dosed off & on until around 8:30.   Had coffee in the room then went for a walk down the bike path to FW.  Still missing the nature trail.      Went to the pool around 11.  A few people there but not crowded.  Now that I've truly experienced it I have to say it's a really ugly pool.   It's just not nice to look at.  I miss Hidden Springs.    But the spa was nice.  Hot but not burning hot.  Took me awhile to figure out how to turn on the jets.   I mistook the dial for a decoration.        It's quite large & wasn't full of kids!        Pet peeve of mine.  Although I did overhear someone say yesterday afternoon it was packed with kids so maybe the key is to go early.   Spent about 90 min or so pool side then a quick shower & off to DS for lunch.   I've been on a mission to try D-Luxe Burger instead of my usual spots (Homecomin', Boathouse & Morimoto is on my list of musts now too).    Their burgers are really big.  Regular fries.  Big.  Way to much food for one person.  I barely ate a 1/4 of what I had although that might have had something to do with the drink I chose.   The Salted Carmel Gelato shake.  OMG where have you been all my life!         It was so good.   The food was good too, but I thought the burger could have used a little seasoning.  Fries were good.  I liked the chipolte ketchup dipping sauce.  Tried the garlic ranch too but it was too garlicy.  Good thing I'm solo!      Headed to the outdoor bar at the Boathouse after that for their yummy Blueberry Lemonade & now I'm back in the room.   Dinner tonight at AP.  First time trying it.  I figure I'm here so why not.  Great dinner at Flying Fish last night.  And people wonder why I like to travel solo.  This is how I roll!  Food, food, food, plus drinks & wine.
> 
> Day 3 almost over, I have yet to step foot in a park & I like it.   I'm so relieved to see the magic of this resort has not been diminished by the construction.  Still not super excited about the changes, but there is just something so special about this place.  It's unlike any of the other resorts IMO.   I love BCV & stay there all the time, but when I'm there I find myself at the parks every day.   Being home at VWL just makes me go ahhhhhhh & not want to leave.   I kind of wish now I was staying here for the full length of my stay instead of switching to BWV end of the week.   But that is still a few days away so I plan to enjoy every minute of my time here while I can.
> 
> I snapped this on the way back from my walk this morning.   I made me smile.
> 
> View attachment 305076


Yeah for sleep!

I'm sorry, but I was smiling/laughing a little as you described the pool. I feel the same. My opinion however does not come from someone who's relaxed in it yet though, and may be a tad tainted by the couple of older women who were yelling at me and my adult son for even looking over the gate into it. ("That gate is locked! You cannot go in!")  I'm sure they thought they were doing the right thing by alerting me of something I already knew ... but their execution left much to be desired and made the pain of the calm pool environment that was lost all that more tangible.

The music right off your balcony is a plus! I loved being one the first few rooms near the entrance for just that reason. Wish Disney had a channel that would play nothing but the resort's music on a loop. Their other channels are more generic Disney and Nutcracker type music from what I recall.


----------



## Corinne

Julie, the salted caramel gelato shake sounds fab! I  the blueberry lemonade @ The Boathouse! Glad to hear I’ll have extra pixie dust on my first day, your bday!  Looking forward to hearing more about your stay!


----------



## rkstocke5609

horselover said:


> Not this time!  See my remarks below.
> 
> Corrine good luck with your new position!  You start on my birthday.  I think that means you'll receive extra pixie dust for a positive beginning.
> 
> So I'm happy to report I slept!     Until almost 4 am anyway.  That's good for me.  The noise level was not bad at all.  Pretty quiet really.   I did hear a cart or two roll by in the morning & the ding of the elevator bell a few times, but overall it was good.  So far no noisy neighbors above or below so all is well.   I still wish I had a lake view but one nice thing about this location is when I sit on the balcony I can hear the Lodge music.   That's a bonus!
> 
> I was awake at 4 but dosed off & on until around 8:30.   Had coffee in the room then went for a walk down the bike path to FW.  Still missing the nature trail.      Went to the pool around 11.  A few people there but not crowded.  Now that I've truly experienced it I have to say it's a really ugly pool.   It's just not nice to look at.  I miss Hidden Springs.    But the spa was nice.  Hot but not burning hot.  Took me awhile to figure out how to turn on the jets.   I mistook the dial for a decoration.        It's quite large & wasn't full of kids!        Pet peeve of mine.  Although I did overhear someone say yesterday afternoon it was packed with kids so maybe the key is to go early.   Spent about 90 min or so pool side then a quick shower & off to DS for lunch.   I've been on a mission to try D-Luxe Burger instead of my usual spots (Homecomin', Boathouse & Morimoto is on my list of musts now too).    Their burgers are really big.  Regular fries.  Big.  Way to much food for one person.  I barely ate a 1/4 of what I had although that might have had something to do with the drink I chose.   The Salted Carmel Gelato shake.  OMG where have you been all my life!         It was so good.   The food was good too, but I thought the burger could have used a little seasoning.  Fries were good.  I liked the chipolte ketchup dipping sauce.  Tried the garlic ranch too but it was too garlicy.  Good thing I'm solo!      Headed to the outdoor bar at the Boathouse after that for their yummy Blueberry Lemonade & now I'm back in the room.   Dinner tonight at AP.  First time trying it.  I figure I'm here so why not.  Great dinner at Flying Fish last night.  And people wonder why I like to travel solo.  This is how I roll!  Food, food, food, plus drinks & wine.
> 
> Day 3 almost over, I have yet to step foot in a park & I like it.   I'm so relieved to see the magic of this resort has not been diminished by the construction.  Still not super excited about the changes, but there is just something so special about this place.  It's unlike any of the other resorts IMO.   I love BCV & stay there all the time, but when I'm there I find myself at the parks every day.   Being home at VWL just makes me go ahhhhhhh & not want to leave.   I kind of wish now I was staying here for the full length of my stay instead of switching to BWV end of the week.   But that is still a few days away so I plan to enjoy every minute of my time here while I can.
> 
> I snapped this on the way back from my walk this morning.   I made me smile.
> 
> View attachment 305076



Now I am really getting excited to get “home” !  I am going to consciously make extra resort time on my upcoming trip (well, let’s face it, I will need to hide from the Easter crowds).


----------



## ottawagreg

horselover said:


> Honey I'm home!   So my room requests were high floor, lake side.  Here's my view.
> 
> View attachment 304857
> 
> Hmmm, that doesn't look like upper floor or lake side!      I'm on the 2nd floor.   At least it's not 1st floor.  I would have asked for a different room if it was.  It could be a good news or bad news situation. The good news is I'm the first room in this section so no other rooms attach to my bedroom.   I'm hoping that means it's nice & quiet because I've just come from 2 not very quiet rooms.   The bad news might be all I'll hear is people going up & down the walkway & luggage carts rolling by.        I'll report back on how it is.
> 
> Spent Fri. night at AKL club level.   Made no room requests & got a savannah view studio.  Yay!  Not a single animal on that savannah.  Boo!       Room was so noisy from the open lobby.   Didn't sleep well at all.  The lounge was nice though.
> 
> Last night I was at the Dolphin.  Another noisy room.   There was a weird noise coming from outside I think.  It almost sounded like the Friendship boat engines or an elevator motor.  I was looking out at the boat dock but no boats were in service overnight & I was nowhere near an elevator.  Sigh.  It went on all night.   I'm praying I have some peaceful sleep here.  It stinks being a light sleeper.
> 
> Got my first look inside the gates of the new pool.  What is up with that crane thingy?  It's an eye sore.  Pool seems nice enough but not very many chairs with shade.   Hot tub looks nice.  I may have to take advantage of that.  Not something I normally do but this is a chill trip so I might pop down.  I haven't been to a park yet.   It's been very crowded with Feb. school break crowds & the marathon.  I'm hoping those folks will all be gone tomorrow.  I think I have AK FPs.  I suppose I should check.
> 
> All in all it's very good to be home.  I've missed staying here.
> 
> Enjoy what's left of the weekend!



Julie,

We have been down that end of the hallway, twice.  we were on the very end between the two corners.  The only noise I heard was next door neighbors.  What I did like was using the stairway to exit.  one flight down and bam you're outside.  It is convenient for most any direction you want to go.  Feel free to walk on the grass.

greg


----------



## sleepydog25

With the recent good news re: *Corinne's* new job, *DVC Jen's* new ride, and the pics from *Horselover*, I've taken to thinking about how special a place this Groupie thread has become for so many of us. In turn, that got me reflecting on all the wonderful memories from my years not only on this forum, but at Disney in general and the Lodge in particular. Naturally, that brings me to a topic of discussion which could be fun.  I know many have mentioned over the years what their initial experiences at the Lodge were (and we might have done something similar before, though I'm too addle-brained to recall at this moment), so I thought perhaps it would be a proper theme to explore further:  *what is your first memory of the Lodge?
*
I'll start to kick things off. It was 14 years ago (another lifetime, really, since I had yet to meet the love of my life, *Chris*--but I digress), early summer in FL. My youngest was not quite four at the time (she graduates HS in early June), so dealing with a toddler in hot, humid conditions was fun. We had stayed for three days in Melbourne, FL, and though the room overlooked the beach, this particular Holiday Inn was showing its age: worn carpet, barely perceptible a/c, aging furniture/beds, and a cleaning smell so strong it assaulted you unless you opened the balcony door--which did little to help the a/c situation. In short, it was just short of miserable anytime we were in the room. After those three days, we headed over to Disney--my daughter's first ever and only my second with the first time being an Epcot only visit. 

We were weary, bedraggled, and interminably hot.  I had booked a room at the Wilderness Lodge and did so online. I had no clue that it was a DVC room; in fact, I had no idea there was such a thing. I had simply looked online for a cool-sounding room, but the only available suites were there or that Saratoga Resort. Something called the Wilderness Lodge was more appealing, so that's where I'd booked. As I drove up to the Lodge, of course, I was gobsmacked by the enormity of the building, surprised by its beauty, and awed by its architecture. Stepping into the lobby for the first time, I remember thinking, "wow, we struck gold!" I was almost speechless, and frankly, got all misty-eyed--this was beyond my expectations and such a stark contrast to the Holiday Inn. 

After check-in, we made our way to the VWL building, and when we hit that lobby, the first thing I remember saying is, "oh my god, it's air-conditioning that works!" The room was gorgeous and, in my mind, immaculate. Did I mention the a/c worked?! I was shocked at just how beautiful everything was. It was a night and day difference between the Lodge and where we'd been before. To this day, I've never forgotten my initial foray to my beloved Lodge. 

Postscript: There was a DVC booth in the VWL lobby at that time, and I would stop by just to look at the literature and speak to the salesperson. She was informative, though as they tend to be, a bit cagey about providing too much information. Wound up taking the tour and buying in a bit later--all because of how it wowed me when first I stepped foot in the door.

Just for grins, I've included a few random pictures. 

*I think everyone knows where this is. . .
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	





I still miss this area. . .Luv and I first met right there. . .sigh






I am an extremely fortunate man--the love of my life (from our wedding photo shoot). . .



*


----------



## Dizny Dad

Sleepy - nice memories.  And we are so glad the DVC Lobby has remained untouched during the last two years of construction.  It would have been a serious blow to DiznyDi and my love for The Lodge.  What better hideaway than the Carol Pacific Room; practically unknown to the rest of the Lodge.


----------



## Corinne

Great memories....and pics sleepy!  My first memory of the Lodge, is that I could not get a reservation there for our first onsite trip in the summer of 1995! 

Anyway, when we finally were able to stay there I remembered how much I loved the overall feel of the place.....especially the lobby, large and awe inspiring, yet somehow intimate.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Awesome memories!  I’ll cheat a bit, and offer my 1st, 2nd & 3rd...

1st will always be the lobby in all it’s glory.

2nd was my daughter’s  reaction to a room with a bunk bed!

3rd was watching my daughter do the slide at the pool with the life jacket on for two hours straight.

Bonus memory — returning to the lodge for our third trip.  My wife had suffered a traumatic brain injury on New Year’s Eve and I was so emotional on this trip (only 2 1/2 months later).  I honestly didn’t know if we would ever get to return after that episode.


----------



## Granny

PatrickDog said:
			
		

> With the recent good news re: *Corinne's* new job, *DVC Jen's* new ride, and the pics from *Horselover*, I've taken to thinking about how special a place this Groupie thread has become for so many of us. In turn, that got me reflecting on all the wonderful memories from my years not only on this forum, but at Disney in general and the Lodge in particular. Naturally, that brings me to a topic of discussion which could be fun. I know many have mentioned over the years what their initial experiences at the Lodge were (and we might have done something similar before, though I'm too addle-brained to recall at this moment), so I thought perhaps it would be a proper theme to explore further: *what is your first memory of the Lodge? *




Great idea, *Sleepy*! 

My first memory of the Lodge is of our first family trip (DDs were 9 and 7 years old) to WDW in the summer of 1998.  We had reservations at Wilderness Lodge since we were not able to book until five weeks in advance and it was the only thing available.  We flew to Orlando and our flight was delayed several hours.  We had booked a Mears coach for the trip from the airport to Wilderness Lodge, but it was so late that they were balking at getting us a ride.  Finally I was able to get a manager to agree to have someone drive us to Wilderness Lodge, and we arrived there after 1:00 in the morning.

So my *first memory of Wilderness Lodge* is pulling up to the front entrance and getting my sleepy family out of the vehicle.  We walked through those double doors and whoooosh!  It was like being transported to another world!  That lobby made such a great impression, and our tiredness and crabbiness melted away.  Keep in mind that there was nobody in the lobby at that time of night, so the music was very easy to hear.  Then from over by the front desk, we hear a voice calling "You must be the Tom Family (okay they used my last name)".  My wife and children thought that was very magical.  At that point, I was just glad they hadn't given away our room!  

We made our way up to our room, which had bunk beds per our request.  It was perfect, and my girls who were surprised with the bunk beds were just loving it!  The theming of the room had carried over from the lobby and we immediately made an emotional connection to Wilderness Lodge that is still going strong today.  The following 10 days were very hot but very magical as we had a wonderful family trip.  We were hooked!

We had no interest in DVC until they built at Wilderness Lodge, and have been happy members since 2001.


----------



## Granny

Too funny that *Ron* and I were both posting at the same time, and both included the lobby and bunk beds in our first memories!  I think the lobby impressed me even more because it was so dark when we pulled up that I really couldn't see the outside of the building to get an idea of its grandeur!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I know I've heard speculation in the past of Illuminations being replaced but I just read what seemed to be a very strong rumor that the replacement will be coming in the not too distant future.  

I think I'm sad.  It's never been _the_ top Disney fireworks show for me (that was the old Star Wars fireworks before they moved the launch site at DHS) but at this point I realize it's become an expectation.  I did love the show when it had the holiday tag even though I missed the change from Walter Cronkite.   So it would appear that December was the last time to see that and our April trip may be the last time for Illuminations.


----------



## twinklebug

Sleepy, I'd love to play along and describe the first stay at the lodge, but to be honest they've all been just as wonderful as that first time and tend to blend together. That's a GOOD thing as it means that each time is like the first with the heart stopping reaction to the main lobby, to the music, decor, walkways and relaxing by the fireplaces. The memorable stays tend to be the ones where things have gone wrong, and none have happened (yet) at VWL. 

Let's just say I look forward to my next First stay at the villas


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I know I've heard speculation in the past of Illuminations being replaced but I just read what seemed to be a very strong rumor that the replacement will be coming in the not too distant future.
> 
> I think I'm sad.  It's never been _the_ top Disney fireworks show for me (that was the old Star Wars fireworks before they moved the launch site at DHS) but at this point I realize it's become an expectation.  I did love the show when it had the holiday tag even though I missed the change from Walter Cronkite.   So it would appear that December was the last time to see that and our April trip may be the last time for Illuminations.



I've seen the rumors on Illuminations replacement too.  I can't say that its the favorite nighttime show for my family either, but I guess I'll hold judgement until I see what replaces it.

We never got to WDW when Illuminations used to light up each of the countries one by one.  That was a cool idea that I think I would have liked to see.  But the globe with hard-to-view graphics flashing across it has never been all that appealing to me.   

Here's the article I saw about this...  https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/rumor-nighttime-replacement-illuminations-epcot-nearing-completion/


----------



## twinklebug

Oh @KAT4DISNEY I knew the day would come that they'd replace illuminations, but had hoped it would be just a bit further out. It has become my favorite nighttime show in WDW since they replaced the nighttime show in the MK. I really don't care for the crowds, and to see the show properly one needs to be standing in the crowd. 

I finally just got to see the Illuminations Reflections of Earth show properly for the first time last december (I usually leave my distance glasses off for the duration of the trip). I was amazed.


----------



## jimmytammy

*Sleepy*
Great idea!
I have shared this story a few times here but happy to share again
Our 1st trip was in 99 after my FIL's dying wish was for us(his family)to go on a cruise.  He had plans in 5 yrs upon his retirement to go on a cruise with my MIL, but ALS took his life at 52, and he wanted us to go in his memory.  Having young kids(ours 5 and 7, nieces and nephews at 2 and 4)led us away from cruising and other ideas including Hawaii to WDW.  Made sense, small kids.

FF to the trip, 1st memory was seeing the roof of the Lodge via the Monorail.  I remember commenting to Tammy that was what it was.  Before our trip, I studied everything in Birnbaums guide so I knew that roof!

FF to 2001 we bought bought at VWL, site unseen.  So here comes not my 1st memory, but my most vivid.  We flew and caught a town car service to the Lodge.  I remember turning the corner and seeing the majesty of the place in all its glory and getting goosebumps.  Then we walked into the Lobby, and I was hooked.  I stood there for what seems like 10 mins looking up at eh ceiling, wowing at the Christmas tree.  The awe was only interrupted by Tammy saying the check in CM was ready for us, and I think one of the kids had to come over to tug at my shirt to really garner my attention.


----------



## Dizny Dad

First Memories & Impressions of The Lodge . . . .

Of course the Lobby is always one's first impression, as getting to your room is only after a visit the Lobby.  But my first impression was, gee, what small rooms!  DiznyDi had booked us for a two night adventure to try out The Lodge as new DVC members (2006).  SSR was our home, and we were heading there after our VWL experience.  Our DD & DSL were meeting us and were staying in our "Studio" for the last night, until we moved.  It was obvious that we were given a room that was not only a handicap featured room, but was built in left over space at the end of the hall; right out of the elevators, down the hall all the way to the end, into a room that was 2/3 the width of a standard Studio, with light switches at your belly button, and other such details.  Man, this was a SMALL room.  DD & DSL arrived on day two, and the fun began.  When the pull out coach was deployed, there was about 6" at the foot end to get around the thing.  And it doesn't help that our kids travel with four times as much stuff as anyone you have ever met, and it all needs to be OUT, like a gas explosion had occurred.  DSL commented that they slept OK, but one of us snored, and the other one scratched all night.  We have never forgotten that room; look back on it with fond memories.  But that two day stay was enough to motivate us to make VWL our second home resort and we have never look back!


----------



## jimmytammy

*KAT*
Illuminations has always been my fave fireworks at WDW.  I think because it was my first.  Like you, Star Wars fireworks surpassed it for me a few yrs back but that didn't stay long(the 1st rendition)so I still stand by Illuminations as the one that hooked me.  I knew its time would pass and honestly surprised its been around in current state since late 99.  Our 1st day at WDW was spent late evening at Epcot.  So after catching dinner, we maybe caught 2 attractions, then waited an hour in a so called prime spot for the fireworks.  I whispered to Tammy we could see this back home on July 4 and Halloween, why are we standing around when we could be doing something else.  I have learned a lot over the years about prime viewing, just how long you truly have to wait, etc. for these shows.  So I was baffled why we were killing our feet and legs for this.  Then it hit, the narrator telling us what was to come, thence blows the fire out.  At that point I was hooked, I knew this wasn't the same old fireworks as back home.  
Sad to see it go, glad to know so I won't by pass it this March in case its my last time seeing it.


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> * . . . . . . . . . * Before our trip, I studied everything in Birnbaums guide so I knew that roof! . . . . . .



I have recommend that book often to people looking to go to WDW for the first time.  I believe it is updated every 6 months, at least it used to be.  I especially liked the way you could select the number of days you would be visiting The World, and the book directed you accordingly.  I haven't seen it in years, but I see it is available in the 2018 version on Amazon.com.


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> Sleepy - nice memories.  And we are so glad the DVC Lobby has remained untouched during the last two years of construction.  It would have been a serious blow to DiznyDi and my love for The Lodge.  What better hideaway than the Carol Pacific Room; practically unknown to the rest of the Lodge.


Absolutely agree!


rkstocke5609 said:


> Awesome memories!  I’ll cheat a bit, and offer my 1st, 2nd & 3rd...
> 
> 1st will always be the lobby in all it’s glory.
> 
> 2nd was my daughter’s  reaction to a room with a bunk bed!
> 
> 3rd was watching my daughter do the slide at the pool with the life jacket on for two hours straight.
> 
> Bonus memory — returning to the lodge for our third trip.  My wife had suffered a traumatic brain injury on New Year’s Eve and I was so emotional on this trip (only 2 1/2 months later).  I honestly didn’t know if we would ever get to return after that episode.


Cheating definitely allowed! It is difficult to narrow the list--I get it! as




Corinne said:


> Great memories....and pics sleepy!  My first memory of the Lodge, is that I could not get a reservation there for our first onsite trip in the summer of 1995!
> 
> Anyway, when we finally were able to stay there I remembered how much I loved the overall feel of the place.....especially the lobby, large and awe inspiring, yet somehow intimate.


That's too funny! As for the pics, I think they're all from our wedding trip back in 2013.  The wine glasses shot was easy, as was the lake shot (happened to be out for a quick walk). The final shot was taken during our wedding photo shoot. We actually took pictures the day _before_ the wedding so that we wouldn't be rushed and could take advantage of different lighting as we scheduled the shoot to include late afternoon, dusk, and early evening hours. It's my very favorite shot of the hundred or so we took.

*TRIVIA QUESTION:*  Anyone have any guesses where that picture was taken?


Granny said:


> Great idea, *Sleepy*!
> 
> My first memory of the Lodge is of our first family trip (DDs were 9 and 7 years old) to WDW in the summer of 1998.  We had reservations at Wilderness Lodge since we were not able to book until five weeks in advance and it was the only thing available.  We flew to Orlando and our flight was delayed several hours.  We had booked a Mears coach for the trip from the airport to Wilderness Lodge, but it was so late that they were balking at getting us a ride.  Finally I was able to get a manager to agree to have someone drive us to Wilderness Lodge, and we arrived there after 1:00 in the morning.
> 
> So my *first memory of Wilderness Lodge* is pulling up to the front entrance and getting my sleepy family out of the vehicle.  We walked through those double doors and whoooosh!  It was like being transported to another world!  That lobby made such a great impression, and our tiredness and crabbiness melted away.  Keep in mind that there was nobody in the lobby at that time of night, so the music was very easy to hear.  Then from over by the front desk, we hear a voice calling "You must be the Tom Family (okay they used my last name)".  My wife and children thought that was very magical.  At that point, I was just glad they hadn't given away our room!
> 
> We made our way up to our room, which had bunk beds per our request.  It was perfect, and my girls who were surprised with the bunk beds were just loving it!  The theming of the room had carried over from the lobby and we immediately made an emotional connection to Wilderness Lodge that is still going strong today.  The following 10 days were very hot but very magical as we had a wonderful family trip.  We were hooked!
> 
> We had no interest in DVC until they built at Wilderness Lodge, and have been happy members since 2001.


I can imagine it was quite a sight pulling up to the Lodge that late and seeing such a marvelous and inviting place. In fact, *Luv's* grown kids joined us for a few days years ago, and they flew in late, thus arrived late to the Lodge. We were there to greet them, and they had very similar reactions!



twinklebug said:


> Sleepy, I'd love to play along and describe the first stay at the lodge, but to be honest they've all been just as wonderful as that first time and tend to blend together. That's a GOOD thing as it means that each time is like the first with the heart stopping reaction to the main lobby, to the music, decor, walkways and relaxing by the fireplaces. The memorable stays tend to be the ones where things have gone wrong, and none have happened (yet) at VWL.
> 
> Let's just say I look forward to my next First stay at the villas


Yes, our trips blend as well which is a great thing. Coming home should be that way.



jimmytammy said:


> *Sleepy*
> Great idea!
> I have shared this story a few times here but happy to share again
> Our 1st trip was in 99 after my FIL's dying wish was for us(his family)to go on a cruise.  He had plans in 5 yrs upon his retirement to go on a cruise with my MIL, but ALS took his life at 52, and he wanted us to go in his memory.  Having young kids(ours 5 and 7, nieces and nephews at 2 and 4)led us away from cruising and other ideas including Hawaii to WDW.  Made sense, small kids.
> 
> FF to the trip, 1st memory was seeing the roof of the Lodge via the Monorail.  I remember commenting to Tammy that was what it was.  Before our trip, I studied everything in Birnbaums guide so I knew that roof!
> 
> FF to 2001 we bought bought at VWL, site unseen.  So here comes not my 1st memory, but my most vivid.  We flew and caught a town car service to the Lodge.  I remember turning the corner and seeing the majesty of the place in all its glory and getting goosebumps.  Then we walked into the Lobby, and I was hooked.  I stood there for what seems like 10 mins looking up at eh ceiling, wowing at the Christmas tree.  The awe was only interrupted by Tammy saying the check in CM was ready for us, and I think one of the kids had to come over to tug at my shirt to really garner my attention.


What great memories for you, *JT*.  It's clear to see from the responses that we each have a lot investment in the Lodge, and by that I mean so much more than financial. It's no small matter that Disney was able to create an environment that speaks to our hearts and will for years to come. Above all, that's the element of the Lodge that simply cannot disappear--if it did, as *DiznyDad* says, it would be a serious blow and make us rethink being there.


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> First Memories & Impressions of The Lodge . . . .
> 
> Of course the Lobby is always one's first impression, as getting to your room is only after a visit the Lobby.  But my first impression was, gee, what small rooms!  DiznyDi had booked us for a two night adventure to try out The Lodge as new DVC members (2006).  SSR was our home, and we were heading there after our VWL experience.  Our DD & DSL were meeting us and were staying in our "Studio" for the last night, until we moved.  It was obvious that we were given a room that was not only a handicap featured room, but was built in left over space at the end of the hall; right out of the elevators, down the hall all the way to the end, into a room that was 2/3 the width of a standard Studio, with light switches at your belly button, and other such details.  Man, this was a SMALL room.  DD & DSL arrived on day two, and the fun began.  When the pull out coach was deployed, there was about 6" at the foot end to get around the thing.  And it doesn't help that our kids travel with four times as much stuff as anyone you have ever met, and it all needs to be OUT, like a gas explosion had occurred.  DSL commented that they slept OK, but one of us snored, and the other one scratched all night.  We have never forgotten that room; look back on it with fond memories.  But that two day stay was enough to motivate us to make VWL our second home resort and we have never look back!


I'm not sure too many would have the same fond thoughts after staying in that room! Proof that the Lodge is more than just a room to occupy when you're not at the parks. We want to feel relaxed and a bit calmer, and the Lodge does that for us. Even if we only visit while staying elsewhere, as soon as we turn onto Timberline Drive, we smile more broadly and everything seems more serene.  Now, just bring back the g-e-e-s-e. . .


----------



## DenLo

My first memory of Wilderness Lodge was walking into the lobby finding myself fighting back tears as it seemed like we were returning to the West and Colorado while on vacation in Florida. Colorado was our favorite home even though we moved to Texas 9 years before to be near family while the nieces and nephew were babies. Seeing the lobby of WL brought that longing for Colorado back. Now we can’t afford to live in Denver, but we still have a great substitute with Wilderness Lodge even if it is 90 degrees outside with matching humidity.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> As for the pics, I think they're all from our wedding trip back in 2013.  The wine glasses shot was easy, as was the lake shot (happened to be out for a quick walk). The final shot was taken during our wedding photo shoot. We actually took pictures the day _before_ the wedding so that we wouldn't be rushed and could take advantage of different lighting as we scheduled the shoot to include late afternoon, dusk, and early evening hours. It's my very favorite shot of the hundred or so we took.
> 
> *TRIVIA QUESTION:*  Anyone have any guesses where that picture was taken?










Sleepy...it is a great photo, I agree!  Sort of a "hey, did that guy say this is FOREVER?" look!    I'm trying to think where that picture was taken.  Is it in the Territory Lounge?


----------



## Dizny Dad

sleepydog25 said:


> . . . . . Proof that the Lodge is more than just a room to occupy when you're not at the parks.  . . . . . . .  Now, just bring back the g-e-e-s-e. . .



Yup, The Lodge is so much more for so many of us.   

And once we had a ME bus driver telling all sorts of Disney Trivia on the way from the Airport to the Lodge.  So much of it was just plain wrong.  I wanted to go up front and debate some of it with him.  But when we pulled onto Timberline Drive, and he said," And the swans of the Lodge welcome you", I'd had it.  I needed to speak up.  So on the way out of the bus, I mentioned to him that they were geese, not swans.  He calmly said, "I don't care, so what".  That told me why he was sharing so many untruths about WDW; he didn't care.  And yeah, bring back the g-e-e-s-e . . . . . .


----------



## MiaSRN62

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Received my email about 30 minutes ago for the AKV Moonlight magic sign up.  Now to decide if I'll skip the 9am rush for sign up and potential spinning wheels.  Probably will wait for a couple of hours and just do it at normal west coast time vs getting up a bit early.  Hope the sign up goes well for everyone who is looking to go!


Ohhh *Kathy.*...would you believe I am missing out on this one too! I did get the MK one in early Feb.  I originally didn't have that night free. Now I do and they are sold out. Ohhhh well.......


----------



## MiaSRN62

ArielSRL said:


> Good to hear. We plan to retire to Amelia Island and I think the length of the drive will be similar. Of course, that will be 13 to 14 years down the road...but it is in sight and on the long range plan.
> 
> 
> This one is on my list but I have no idea when I will fit it in. Not this June. Maybe October....


Hey *ArielSRL*.....a friend of mine lives there. She is in a semi early retirement (she's 57). I went to visit her about 8 mos ago (I live in Palm Coast----midway between St Augustine and Daytona).  Wonderful quaint little town! But she had snow flurries in Dec!!!! Not far enough south for me! I think even St Augustine had a few flakes......I am trying to escape all memories of snow!  LOL


----------



## DVC Jen

Our first trip to the lodge was in 2001.  We fell in love with it and bought into DVC that trip.  The first strong memory I have is not walking into the lobby.  It is taking the lodge tour with Ranger Stan.  He was so much fun.  Such a warm man.  I knew during that tour he was someone special and would touch my heart.  He definitely did that.  Every year after I made sure to look for him.  He took us to the roof and raised the flags with us at least 4 times.  I will never forget Stan and think of him every time I walk through the lobby.  I always remember seeing him standing by the lobby desk on the totem pole side.  He would never have anything less than a big smile on his face.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupie friends,
> 
> 
> I spent 11 glorious days in Sarasota at my sisters place in late January.  I am by no means wishing my life away at all, but I do look forward to a time when we can be in warm, sunny Florida all winter.
> 
> I am asking for  as some may remember, I’ve been looking to make a move and I have been interviewing a lot over the last year.  I have not found the right fit. I had a second interview 2 weeks ago, and I am waiting for them to complete the round, hopefully will hear this week. Fingers crossed, I need a change!
> 
> Hope you all enjoy your Sunday!



LOTS and LOTS of PIXIE DUST *Corinne*!  We did it...you can too!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Sleepy*...my first memories of the Lodge was May 1998. My husband and I spent our 12th anniversary there. It was such an immersive experience. We remembered being awestruck by the immense lobby....yet the resort as a whole felt cozy to us.  Then I must recall a memory from way back for those of us that have been Groupies for long time. Someone on this thread had posted an altered photo of me swimming in the WL pool with the ducks and affectionately captioned the photo "Maria ---the WL duck whisperer".  I don't have that photo any more as it was on a computer that crashed.....but it's probably here somewhere in the thousands of pages of our thread.  Just love it there!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday @Muushka !!!*​


----------



## Granny

Speaking of first impressions of the Lodge, I'm going to take the liberty of quoting my favorite story about someone falling for our Lodge.

It is from eliza61, a long time participant on this VWL Groupies thread who us old timers love so much.  Here's her first post about coming to Wilderness Lodge:

_"Well fellow dissers,
When last we met, I was on the verge of murdering a family member for lousing up a well planned vacation. I am happy to say "all's well that ends well". Due to the really great folks from members service, I was able to downgrade from my grand villa to a 2 bedroom villa at the VWL. So my sprinkle of pixie dust goes out to the fine folks at MS.
_
_So we arrived at the WL yesterday around 12:00 pm. Now my home resort is the BCV's which we love so I was little nervous about venturing to a new resort . This is our first time ever at the lodge and my first reaction was, *"Where have you been all my life, you big handsome man"*. While I love the soft, soothing colors of the Beach Club and its understated charm, the Wilderness Lodge is theming at it's best. *This is big, bold, if you can't run with the big dogs-stay the heck on the porch, jaw dropping details*. I think we may have found a new favorite_. "​
I added emphasis on my favorite phrases.

We miss you Alice, and pray that everything is going well in your life.


----------



## Granny

*Muushka !!!*...another Groupie who we only get to see infrequently.  We miss you too, Barb.  And we want to wish you:


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Barb(aka Muushka)!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

*Jen*
Stan was indeed a great guy. We were fortunate enough to spend time with him up on the roof several times, and I gained a friend in him because of those times.  We miss him too

*Granny*
Thanks for sharing the post that Alice wrote.  Sure miss seeing her around these parts


----------



## sleepydog25

DVC Jen said:


> Our first trip to the lodge was in 2001.  We fell in love with it and bought into DVC that trip.  The first strong memory I have is not walking into the lobby.  It is taking the lodge tour with Ranger Stan.  He was so much fun.  Such a warm man.  I knew during that tour he was someone special and would touch my heart.  He definitely did that.  Every year after I made sure to look for him.  He took us to the roof and raised the flags with us at least 4 times.  I will never forget Stan and think of him every time I walk through the lobby.  I always remember seeing him standing by the lobby desk on the totem pole side.  He would never have anything less than a big smile on his face.


Sadly, I never met Ranger Stan; however, that is my dream job!! I'm in the chorus of those who will find themselves in Florida in the not too distant future, so perhaps there's hope for me yet!



MiaSRN62 said:


> *Sleepy*...my first memories of the Lodge was May 1998. My husband and I spent our 12th anniversary there. It was such an immersive experience. We remembered being awestruck by the immense lobby....yet the resort as a whole felt cozy to us.  Then I must recall a memory from way back for those of us that have been Groupies for long time. Someone on this thread had posted an altered photo of me swimming in the WL pool with the ducks and affectionately captioned the photo "Maria ---the WL duck whisperer".  I don't have that photo any more as it was on a computer that crashed.....but it's probably here somewhere in the thousands of pages of our thread.  Just love it there!


Okay, now I want to see the pic


Granny said:


> Speaking of first impressions of the Lodge, I'm going to take the liberty of quoting my favorite story about someone falling for our Lodge.
> 
> It is from eliza61, a long time participant on this VWL Groupies thread who us old timers love so much.  Here's her first post about coming to Wilderness Lodge:
> 
> _"Well fellow dissers,
> When last we met, I was on the verge of murdering a family member for lousing up a well planned vacation. I am happy to say "all's well that ends well". Due to the really great folks from members service, I was able to downgrade from my grand villa to a 2 bedroom villa at the VWL. So my sprinkle of pixie dust goes out to the fine folks at MS.
> _
> _So we arrived at the WL yesterday around 12:00 pm. Now my home resort is the BCV's which we love so I was little nervous about venturing to a new resort . This is our first time ever at the lodge and my first reaction was, *"Where have you been all my life, you big handsome man"*. While I love the soft, soothing colors of the Beach Club and its understated charm, the Wilderness Lodge is theming at it's best. *This is big, bold, if you can't run with the big dogs-stay the heck on the porch, jaw dropping details*. I think we may have found a new favorite_. "​
> I added emphasis on my favorite phrases.
> 
> We miss you Alice, and pray that everything is going well in your life.


We do miss you, *Eliza*!  Been too long.  I love the "run with the big dogs" description. I may have to steal it at some point.

*And, Happy Birthday, Muushka!!*


----------



## Dizny Dad

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUUSH! 
*
 . . .and tell Mr. Muush we all said Hello!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dizny Dad said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUUSH!
> *
> . . .and tell Mr. Muush we all said Hello!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Speaking of first impressions of the Lodge, I'm going to take the liberty of quoting my favorite story about someone falling for our Lodge.
> 
> It is from eliza61, a long time participant on this VWL Groupies thread who us old timers love so much.  Here's her first post about coming to Wilderness Lodge:
> 
> _"Well fellow dissers,
> When last we met, I was on the verge of murdering a family member for lousing up a well planned vacation. I am happy to say "all's well that ends well". Due to the really great folks from members service, I was able to downgrade from my grand villa to a 2 bedroom villa at the VWL. So my sprinkle of pixie dust goes out to the fine folks at MS.
> _
> _So we arrived at the WL yesterday around 12:00 pm. Now my home resort is the BCV's which we love so I was little nervous about venturing to a new resort . This is our first time ever at the lodge and my first reaction was, *"Where have you been all my life, you big handsome man"*. While I love the soft, soothing colors of the Beach Club and its understated charm, the Wilderness Lodge is theming at it's best. *This is big, bold, if you can't run with the big dogs-stay the heck on the porch, jaw dropping details*. I think we may have found a new favorite_. "​
> I added emphasis on my favorite phrases.
> 
> We miss you Alice, and pray that everything is going well in your life.



How funny you mention Alice today!  A certain user name elsewhere happened to catch my eye earlier in the day yesterday.  By all appearances our Eliza61 is doing well!


----------



## DVC Jen

Happy Birthday Muushka


----------



## ArielSRL

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hey *ArielSRL*.....a friend of mine lives there. She is in a semi early retirement (she's 57). I went to visit her about 8 mos ago (I live in Palm Coast----midway between St Augustine and Daytona).  Wonderful quaint little town! But she had snow flurries in Dec!!!! Not far enough south for me! I think even St Augustine had a few flakes......I am trying to escape all memories of snow!  LOL


HAHA. We honeymooned at Amelia and have since had a few family vacations there. We have friends that live there, as well. We enjoy the peace and quiet and smallness of it all. Not to say there aren't other beautiful beach towns but I guess it is just what we know!


----------



## twinklebug

Happy Birthday @Muushka !!!


----------



## ArielSRL

Most of you have read my story because it is recent...not to say you remember it, but it is well within the last year, so maybe...lol. In any case, I really think I fell in love with the idea of the Lodge a long time ago. I have been visiting Disney since I was 3 years old and I am 44 now. We haven't gone every year but I have been at least 16 times and its definitely possible that it is more. I honestly don't remember when I started first hearing about the Lodge but my uncle is very much a national parks guy and I've been to several myself (7 week road trip out west in 2002) so I probably took note of the design because of that. Also, my dad has always been a fan even though they have never stayed there. One year, my mom and I ate at WCC so I did visit the Lodge. I know we did a girls' only trip in 2007 so it  had to have been then. 

In any case, I have always wanted to stay at the Lodge but growing up we first did offsite, then moderates. In 2012 and 2016, we ended up at SSR (upping our game somewhat). We had booked VWL in between AoA and SSR for our June 2016 trip, but ultimately my mom chose SSR because we could park closer to the actual room. Finally, finally, finally for our June 2017 trip, I rented points from a friend/co-worker and decided it was time to try WL. My parents did not come in 2017 and my DH, having not visited Disney in 35 years and knowing how much I knew about it, left all the planning to me.

The moment we arrived, I thought it was wonderful and amazing but crazy enough, my DH wasn't impressed with the villas building nor the room on that first night. However, that was probably more due to the effects of driving several hours from Atlanta and the absolute horrid weather on that first night. Eventually, like by the next day...lol...his tune had changed and we started discussing DVC while we were there. Once we arrived home and got settled, I started looking for a resale contract at VWL (now, of course, BRV) that fit our needs and one showed up in July and we started the lengthy process of buying resale that was finally complete in September! My only regret is that another 100 point BRV contract showed up a month or so later that had a much better use year (it did cost $1 more per point but that was a drop in the bucket, really), so I think maybe I should have waited. But I, obviously, can't see into the future, so in the end we truly are satisfied with what we ended up with.

The funniest thing is, I have mentioned trying to stay at a couple other DVC resorts in the future and it seems like my husband is not fond of this idea. The man who wasn't impressed with the room that first night now loves the Wilderness Lodge!


----------



## UrsulaTime

Never been to the Wilderness Lodge - I rented points for our upcoming April trip! Great thread you all have going here!



sleepydog25 said:


> We've had a room on the ground floor in just about that same location. . .perhaps one or two rooms to the left of the picture. We didn't find the noise too obtrusive. *As for the new pool, the "crane thingy," according to the backstory it's part of the whole quarry thing associated with Boulder Ridge.  In actuality, the Imagineers decided to reuse part of the Backlot Tour, so it wound up in the new pool. * I'm not a huge fan of the new pool--it's too stark and sterile. I much preferred the "lost" Hidden Springs pool with the bubbles, the trees--its quiet nature.  Hope the crowds die down and you have a great trip!



*OHHHH. *I booked 11 months out, and at that time, the quiet pool renovation was underway, or about to start. I have to say, over the past several months I've gotten more and more confused as I've heard more about the pool area changes (especially "the crane thingy"). Sleepydog25's post is the first explanation I've come across that kind of sheds light on the design decisions. Perhaps the timeline was a bit rushed? 

I'm still excited to stay there! I've just been scratching my head over the quiet pool theme. Any guesses why they didn't go with a more Wilderness Lodge-y theme?


----------



## Granny

UrsulaTime said:


> Never been to the Wilderness Lodge - I rented points for our upcoming April trip! Great thread you all have going here!
> 
> 
> 
> *OHHHH. *I booked 11 months out, and at that time, the quiet pool renovation was underway, or about to start. I have to say, over the past several months I've gotten more and more confused as I've heard more about the pool area changes (especially "the crane thingy"). Sleepydog25's post is the first explanation I've come across that kind of sheds light on the design decisions. Perhaps the timeline was a bit rushed?
> 
> I'm still excited to stay there! I've just been scratching my head over the quiet pool theme. Any guesses why they didn't go with a more Wilderness Lodge-y theme?




Here's what I've found about the back story for the Boulder Ridge Pool in the Disney Parks blog...

*A sweeping re-imagination of the former Hidden Springs Pool area will help tell the richly layered backstory of Boulder Ridge.   Boulder Ridge Cove will feature an expanded sun deck and zero-depth-entry pool in what appears to have been an abandoned rock quarry.  

Such rejuvenating transformations were common in the Pacific Northwest following the mid-20th-century fading of the Transcontinental Railroad, as locals turned rails into trails – repurposing everything from bridges and tunnels to cranes and quarries. A nearby “Boulder Ridge Railway and Mining Co.” water tower will be among the pool area’s landmark reminders of its pioneering past, while a vintage mine cart supports the mining theme with an affectionate nod to Disney history.
*​

In looking for this information, I also found a rumor that some of the props for the pool area were taken from the old Catastrophe Canyon scene at the defunct Backlot Tour.  If so, I am suddenly liking that rusty water tower and crane much more!  However, I have looked at a lot of pictures from Catastrophe Canyon scene and don't see our rusting tank and crane.


----------



## twinklebug

Granny, I've also looked through those online images of Catastrophe Canyon in hopes of raising my dislike of the crane but have not been able to find it, so as such, my opinion is that it's still ugly.
If they gave it some function, say for example it sent a fine spray of water over the pool once every 10 minutes, then that could have helped offset the loss of the bubblers. I'd be happy to accept it.

I think in time I'll grow to like it better. The wound is still too fresh, and they popped a rusty band-aid on it.


----------



## Corinne

*Happiest of Birthdays Muush!!!!!!*


----------



## UrsulaTime

twinklebug said:


> Granny, I've also looked through those online images of Catastrophe Canyon in hopes of raising my dislike of the crane but have not been able to find it, so as such, my opinion is that it's still ugly.
> *If they gave it some function, say for example it sent a fine spray of water over the pool once every 10 minutes,* then that could have helped offset the loss of the bubblers. I'd be happy to accept it.
> 
> I think in time I'll grow to like it better. The wound is still too fresh, and they popped a rusty band-aid on it.



*Exactly! *



Granny said:


> Here's what I've found about the back story for the Boulder Ridge Pool in the Disney Parks blog...
> 
> *A sweeping re-imagination of the former Hidden Springs Pool area will help tell the richly layered backstory of Boulder Ridge.   Boulder Ridge Cove will feature an expanded sun deck and zero-depth-entry pool in what appears to have been an abandoned rock quarry.
> 
> Such rejuvenating transformations were common in the Pacific Northwest following the mid-20th-century fading of the Transcontinental Railroad, as locals turned rails into trails – repurposing everything from bridges and tunnels to cranes and quarries. A nearby “Boulder Ridge Railway and Mining Co.” water tower will be among the pool area’s landmark reminders of its pioneering past, while a vintage mine cart supports the mining theme with an affectionate nod to Disney history.
> *​
> 
> In looking for this information, I also found a rumor that some of the props for the pool area were taken from the old Catastrophe Canyon scene at the defunct Backlot Tour.  If so, I am suddenly liking that rusty water tower and crane much more!  However, I have looked at a lot of pictures from Catastrophe Canyon scene and don't see our rusting tank and crane.



Thank you for sharing that info! I never would have known about a possible Catastrophe Canyon link. That "layered backstory" is...um...worthy of an abandoned rock quarry?

In any case, I feel better knowing that even some VWL Groupies aren't onboard with this particular element of the Lodge!


----------



## rkstocke5609

ArielSRL said:


> Most of you have read my story because it is recent...not to say you remember it, but it is well within the last year, so maybe...lol. In any case, I really think I fell in love with the idea of the Lodge a long time ago. I have been visiting Disney since I was 3 years old and I am 44 now. We haven't gone every year but I have been at least 16 times and its definitely possible that it is more. I honestly don't remember when I started first hearing about the Lodge but my uncle is very much a national parks guy and I've been to several myself (7 week road trip out west in 2002) so I probably took note of the design because of that. Also, my dad has always been a fan even though they have never stayed there. One year, my mom and I ate at WCC so I did visit the Lodge. I know we did a girls' only trip in 2007 so it  had to have been then.
> 
> In any case, I have always wanted to stay at the Lodge but growing up we first did offsite, then moderates. In 2012 and 2016, we ended up at SSR (upping our game somewhat). We had booked VWL in between AoA and SSR for our June 2016 trip, but ultimately my mom chose SSR because we could park closer to the actual room. Finally, finally, finally for our June 2017 trip, I rented points from a friend/co-worker and decided it was time to try WL. My parents did not come in 2017 and my DH, having not visited Disney in 35 years and knowing how much I knew about it, left all the planning to me.
> 
> The moment we arrived, I thought it was wonderful and amazing but crazy enough, my DH wasn't impressed with the villas building nor the room on that first night. However, that was probably more due to the effects of driving several hours from Atlanta and the absolute horrid weather on that first night. Eventually, like by the next day...lol...his tune had changed and we started discussing DVC while we were there. Once we arrived home and got settled, I started looking for a resale contract at VWL (now, of course, BRV) that fit our needs and one showed up in July and we started the lengthy process of buying resale that was finally complete in September! My only regret is that another 100 point BRV contract showed up a month or so later that had a much better use year (it did cost $1 more per point but that was a drop in the bucket, really), so I think maybe I should have waited. But I, obviously, can't see into the future, so in the end we truly are satisfied with what we ended up with.
> 
> The funniest thing is, I have mentioned trying to stay at a couple other DVC resorts in the future and it seems like my husband is not fond of this idea. The man who wasn't impressed with the room that first night now loves the Wilderness Lodge!



Hmmm...well, I can say that if he is anything like me he probably likes predictability in things.  I am a total creature of habit (and, Siri can confirm this — she tells me where I am going next all the time, just in case I forget).  If I could, I would always stay at the lodge (or so I thought, until I went to California...) — my wife on the other hand keeps us hopping around. She loves AKV & Poly.  So, for us DVC gives me Disney predictability & familiarity and my wife gets to choose different resorts & accommodation types — so it works good that way.  Plus, I’ve been known to take some personal time on non-lodge trips to head on over to “get my fix”  “and set for a spell”...


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies UrsulaTime!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

UrsulaTime said:


> Never been to the Wilderness Lodge - I rented points for our upcoming April trip! Great thread you all have going here!
> 
> 
> 
> *OHHHH. *I booked 11 months out, and at that time, the quiet pool renovation was underway, or about to start. I have to say, over the past several months I've gotten more and more confused as I've heard more about the pool area changes (especially "the crane thingy"). Sleepydog25's post is the first explanation I've come across that kind of sheds light on the design decisions. Perhaps the timeline was a bit rushed?
> 
> I'm still excited to stay there! I've just been scratching my head over the quiet pool theme. Any guesses why they didn't go with a more Wilderness Lodge-y theme?


 *UrsulaTime! *We're happy you found us!  We think we have a great thread, too, as we often call it the friendliest thread on the DIS. Self-proclaiming doesn't make it untrue, either.   As for my post regarding the old "crane thingy," I was merely repeating what I'd read elsewhere, though I'm certain a couple of those were official or semi-official sites so they should know. . .hahahahaha!  I slay me sometimes. As for your question about why they didn't go with more of a Lodge-y theme, that's one of the great mysteries so far of the 21st century. I can speak for many of us on this thread in wondering why they didn't just extend the current theming. If you went back far enough in this thread (and that would be quite a tall task as we're one of the most long-lasting, highly visited threads on the DIS), you'd see us debating the need to change to--cough, cough--Boulder Ridge Villas which wound up causing more confusion than just leaving it at VWL (which is what we still call it). This whole "new" backstory regarding mining, boulders, quarries, and crap just doesn't make sense. Nevertheless, we're all thankful that the primary essence of the Lodge didn't change--serenity, intimacy, yet awe-inspiring. That's a difficult juggling act.  Personally, I wish they had made the new pool more like a Hidden Springs classic complete with the bubbles.  Miss those bubbles and miss the fact you could truly escape at the old pool--it was a throwback to quieter times. I think if you canvassed our Groupies, you'd find that while the majority salute the efforts to upgrade the overall Lodge resort, we're all a bit sad at what was taken away, and in a couple of instances (talking about you Boulder Whatever pool and RF) we're downright disappointed.  Okay, I guess my coffee kicked in with a vengeance this morning!  Again, welcome, and we hope you'll continue to join in. You can now officially call yourself a Groupie since our only requirement for membership is a love of the Lodge (and a non-refundable $50 fee which I'll discuss with you later--).


----------



## rkstocke5609

sleepydog25 said:


> *UrsulaTime! *We're happy you found us!  We think we have a great thread, too, as we often call it the friendliest thread on the DIS. Self-proclaiming doesn't make it untrue, either.   As for my post regarding the old "crane thingy," I was merely repeating what I'd read elsewhere, though I'm certain a couple of those were official or semi-official sites so they should know. . .hahahahaha!  I slay me sometimes. As for your question about why they didn't go with more of a Lodge-y theme, that's one of the great mysteries so far of the 21st century. I can speak for many of us on this thread in wondering why they didn't just extend the current theming. If you went back far enough in this thread (and that would be quite a tall task as we're one of the most long-lasting, highly visited threads on the DIS), you'd see us debating the need to change to--cough, cough--Boulder Ridge Villas which wound up causing more confusion than just leaving it at VWL (which is what we still call it). This whole "new" backstory regarding mining, boulders, quarries, and crap just doesn't make sense. Nevertheless, we're all thankful that the primary essence of the Lodge didn't change--serenity, intimacy, yet awe-inspiring. That's a difficult juggling act.  Personally, I wish they had made the new pool more like a Hidden Springs classic complete with the bubbles.  Miss those bubbles and miss the fact you could truly escape at the old pool--it was a throwback to quieter times. I think if you canvassed our Groupies, you'd find that while the majority salute the efforts to upgrade the overall Lodge resort, we're all a bit sad at what was taken away, and in a couple of instances (talking about you Boulder Whatever pool and RF) we're downright disappointed.  Okay, I guess my coffee kicked in with a vengeance this morning!  Again, welcome, and we hope you'll continue to join in. You can now officially call yourself a Groupie since our only requirement for membership is a love of the Lodge (and a non-refundable $50 fee which I'll discuss with you later--).



I still think think it would have been kinda cool if if one of the “Boulders” from Boulder Ridge would have rolled around and morphed into a Troll from the Frozen movie...but then I guess there would have been way too many folks stopping by to see it...


----------



## ArielSRL

rkstocke5609 said:


> Hmmm...well, I can say that if he is anything like me he probably likes predictability in things.  I am a total creature of habit (and, Siri can confirm this — she tells me where I am going next all the time, just in case I forget).  If I could, I would always stay at the lodge (or so I thought, until I went to California...) — my wife on the other hand keeps us hopping around. She loves AKV & Poly.  So, for us DVC gives me Disney predictability & familiarity and my wife gets to choose different resorts & accommodation types — so it works good that way.  Plus, I’ve been known to take some personal time on non-lodge trips to head on over to “get my fix”  “and set for a spell”...


I think you are most likely correct and my DH is very similar to you. I love the Lodge so I can see us having many trips there but I would really like to try BCV, BWV, Poly, and maybe eventually AKL and BLT. But we shall see. I think the hubs has heard good things about BCV so I plan to try for that in 2020, so that way we are close to DHS bc that will be our first big trip after SW:GE opens. But this year's June trip and next year's June trip will be at the Lodge for sure. I did consider trying CCV, but I think we will stick with BRV for now.


----------



## DenLo

Granny said:


> Here's what I've found about the back story for the Boulder Ridge Pool in the Disney Parks blog...
> 
> *A sweeping re-imagination of the former Hidden Springs Pool area will help tell the richly layered backstory of Boulder Ridge.   Boulder Ridge Cove will feature an expanded sun deck and zero-depth-entry pool in what appears to have been an abandoned rock quarry.
> 
> Such rejuvenating transformations were common in the Pacific Northwest following the mid-20th-century fading of the Transcontinental Railroad, as locals turned rails into trails – repurposing everything from bridges and tunnels to cranes and quarries. A nearby “Boulder Ridge Railway and Mining Co.” water tower will be among the pool area’s landmark reminders of its pioneering past, while a vintage mine cart supports the mining theme with an affectionate nod to Disney history.
> *​
> 
> In looking for this information, I also found a rumor that some of the props for the pool area were taken from the old Catastrophe Canyon scene at the defunct Backlot Tour.  If so, I am suddenly liking that rusty water tower and crane much more!  However, I have looked at a lot of pictures from Catastrophe Canyon scene and don't see our rusting tank and crane.



We were told by a manager and a ranger that the crane is from the Catastrophe Canyon fire scene.  Another repurposed item like Disney likes to do.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DenLo said:


> We were told by a manager and a ranger that the crane is from the Catastrophe Canyon fire scene.  Another repurposed item like Disney likes to do.



Like Sleepy did I too have looked at both video and pictures of Catastrophe Canyon to locate these items but have seen nothing that looks like them.  Maybe there was material kept and used from there when then demo'd it?  It doesn't seem like they took actual props used there and brought them over - or at least haven't run across any pictures of those props.


----------



## Granny

DenLo said:


> We were told by a manager and a ranger that the crane is from the Catastrophe Canyon fire scene.  Another repurposed item like Disney likes to do.



Denise...thanks for the additional information.  I've looked at dozens of pictures of that Catastrophe Canyon fire scene and I just don't see anything that looks like the crane and/or the rusted water tower.  This was the closest I found:

 


For reference, here is Boulder Ridge Cove:


----------



## UrsulaTime

sleepydog25 said:


> *UrsulaTime! *
> 
> You can now officially call yourself a Groupie since our only requirement for membership is a love of the Lodge (and a non-refundable $50 fee which I'll discuss with you later--).



*Wow, thank you! 

*


----------



## UrsulaTime

sleepydog25 said:


> Nevertheless, we're all thankful that the primary essence of the Lodge didn't change--serenity, intimacy, yet awe-inspiring.



As someone who has never stepped into the Lodge but who has seen a LOT of pictures and read a LOT about it over the years, this^^ reassurance from a WL expert is all I needed! I won't sweat the smaller stuff (see below)...



sleepydog25 said:


> As for your question about why they didn't go with more of a Lodge-y theme, that's one of the great mysteries so far of the 21st century. I can speak for many of us on this thread in wondering why they didn't just extend the current theming. If you went back far enough in this thread (and that would be quite a tall task as we're one of the most long-lasting, highly visited threads on the DIS), you'd see us debating the need to change to--cough, cough--Boulder Ridge Villas which wound up causing more confusion than just leaving it at VWL (which is what we still call it). This whole "new" backstory regarding mining, boulders, quarries, and crap just doesn't make sense.



Hahahaha! "One of the greatest mysteries of the 21st century." I think I've said this here before, but I am just so relieved to not have to hide my confusion and disappointment about the pool and backstory (which I'm totally going to look into further, this time with a sense of humor).


----------



## UrsulaTime

jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the groupies UrsulaTime!!!!



I didn't even see this at first! Thank you!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Adding my wishes, UrsulaTime!

Bobbi


----------



## UrsulaTime

bobbiwoz said:


> Adding my wishes, UrsulaTime!
> 
> Bobbi



Thank you! 

And may I just say, the amount of research churned out by various participants of this thread in the last 24 hours re: Boulder Ridge Cove is IMPRESSIVE. 

I like it.


----------



## Granny

UrsulaTime said:


> Thank you!
> 
> And may I just say, the amount of research churned out by various participants of this thread in the last 24 hours re: Boulder Ridge Cove is IMPRESSIVE.
> 
> I like it.




You're lucky you weren't reading last year as we followed the construction very closely.  To the point where some of us (who shall remain nameless  ) were taking pictures of progress going on EVERY DAY!  

I agree with all that the overall ambiance of the Wilderness Lodge property is still impressive, though certainly changed.   And while we miss the beach area, the view from Geyser Point with an adult drink and a little breeze coming in off Bay Lake...well, it's still something very special.

Welcome to our VWL Groupies thread, Ursula!


----------



## RRB

Granny said:


> And while we miss the beach area, the view from Geyser Point with an adult drink and a little breeze coming in off Bay Lake...well, it's still something very special.
> 
> Welcome to our VWL Groupies thread, Ursula!



Agreed and welcome!


----------



## TCRAIG

Our first exposure to VWL was over a December trip a few years ago.  I had read so many comments describing the beauty of the resort during the Christmas season - we were staying at OKW but decided to visit to check out the resort.  WOW - it did not disappoint - even with all the construction going on.  I was determined to find and  buy resale points then and there - especially for the Home Advantage first 2 weeks of December.  I was able to find a good contract with enough points for 6 nights in a 1BR every other year at the Villas...(thanks TSS).  It was one of my favorite purchases.  The problem is - every other year isn't enough so I'm always on the look out for another similar sized contract so that we can go every year...it's just so amazingly beautiful...and the cherry on top of the Sundae that is WLV are the GROUPIES!!


----------



## UrsulaTime

Granny said:


> You're lucky you weren't reading last year as *we followed the construction very closely.*  To the point where some of us (who shall remain nameless  ) were taking pictures of progress going on EVERY DAY!
> 
> I agree with all that the overall ambiance of the Wilderness Lodge property is still impressive, though certainly changed.   And while we miss the beach area, the view from Geyser Point with an adult drink and a little breeze coming in off Bay Lake...well, it's still something very special.
> 
> Welcome to our VWL Groupies thread, Ursula!



Totally my style!


----------



## sleepydog25

UrsulaTime said:


> As someone who has never stepped into the Lodge but who has seen a LOT of pictures and read a LOT about it over the years, this^^ reassurance from a WL expert is all I needed! I won't sweat the smaller stuff (see below)...
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha! "One of the greatest mysteries of the 21st century." I think I've said this here before, but I am just so relieved to not have to hide my confusion and disappointment about the pool and backstory (which I'm totally going to look into further, this time with a sense of humor).


I will say that the Groupies often hold court with tongues placed firmly in cheeks. While we are passionate about our resort, we largely know that change is inevitable and we try to roll with it (except for some guy who can't quite let go of the nature trail ). We do have quite a collection of knowledgeable folks here, as well, though we don't tend to post all the knowledge on the Page 1 as many other threads do. Ours is a bit more of a familial thread. However, if you ask a question, someone here can undoubtedly answer it. If you haven't been to them yet, there are two other threads that have more technical information and pictures: the WILDERNESS LODGE thread (under the main Resorts forum) and our sister thread, the COPPER CREEK thread under DVC Resorts. They're a great resource for doing more research, especially about the actual main Lodge itself.  Also, I periodically remind folks that if you have any desire to be added to our TRIPS listing or BIRTHDAY/ANNIVERSARY listing on Page 1, just let us know. I keep the Groupie trips & cruises updated, and KAT4DISNEY does the birthdays & anniversaries. Drop us a PM if you have any interest.



TCRAIG said:


> Our first exposure to VWL was over a December trip a few years ago.  I had read so many comments describing the beauty of the resort during the Christmas season - we were staying at OKW but decided to visit to check out the resort.  WOW - it did not disappoint - even with all the construction going on.  I was determined to find and  buy resale points then and there - especially for the Home Advantage first 2 weeks of December.  I was able to find a good contract with enough points for 6 nights in a 1BR every other year at the Villas...(thanks TSS).  It was one of my favorite purchases.  The problem is - every other year isn't enough so I'm always on the look out for another similar sized contract so that we can go every year...it's just so amazingly beautiful...and the cherry on top of the Sundae that is WLV are the GROUPIES!!


Yeah, once you've visited WL during the holidays, it's hard to forget the beauty, how well its theme melds with the decorations.  It's almost Rockwellian.  And I agree, the Groupies make loving the Lodge even better. Who doesn't like to share memories with family?


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy belated birthday Muushka! Miss you!


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> I will say that the Groupies often hold court with tongues placed firmly in cheeks. While we are passionate about our resort, we largely know that change is inevitable and we try to roll with it (except for some guy who can't quite let go of the nature trail )


Passionate enough that we were at Revolution status there for awhile!!!! I had a picture some one took of us around here somewhere, let me see if I can round it up and I will get back to you.  

Here we go!!



SleepyDog, our fearless leader is the fellow right in the front in the brown coat.  If I remember correctly, it was around this time that said photo was snapped that Sleepy yelled out, "to the nature trail boys"!!  It was the shot heard round the World(Disney World that is)


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Passionate enough that we were at Revolution status there for awhile!!!! I had a picture some one took of us around here somewhere, let me see if I can round it up and I will get back to you.
> 
> Here we go!!
> 
> 
> 
> SleepyDog, our fearless leader is the fellow right in the front in the brown coat.  If I remember correctly, it was around this time that said photo was snapped that Sleepy yelled out, "to the nature trail boys"!!  It was the shot heard round the World(Disney World that is)


I don't remember any photographers being there! We're standing near where the new fire pit is, and that's the south wing of the Lodge now holding CCV in the background.


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> I don't remember any photographers being there! We're standing near where the new fire pit is, and that's the south wing of the Lodge now holding CCV in the background.


I believe you are correct on location.  I vaguely remember seeing a photographer there but seems like the heat of the moment overtook us all.  I think she was wearing a Photopass badge if not mistaken


----------



## rkstocke5609

jimmytammy said:


> Passionate enough that we were at Revolution status there for awhile!!!! I had a picture some one took of us around here somewhere, let me see if I can round it up and I will get back to you.
> 
> Here we go!!
> 
> 
> 
> SleepyDog, our fearless leader is the fellow right in the front in the brown coat.  If I remember correctly, it was around this time that said photo was snapped that Sleepy yelled out, "to the nature trail boys"!!  It was the shot heard round the World(Disney World that is)



Fortunately, I haven’t heard anything about banning this particular model yet.....
Plus, we were just going to the target range (‘ol River Country where the deer & the alligators play...)


----------



## jimmytammy

rkstocke5609 said:


> Fortunately, I haven’t heard anything about banning this particular model yet.....
> Plus, we were just going to the target range (‘ol River Country where the deer & the alligators play...)


----------



## DVC Jen

I have fond memories of the catapult.


----------



## kungaloosh22

Hello WL groupies. Hope you don't mind a post that's long overdue! 



horselover said:


> Honey I'm home!   So my room requests were high floor, lake side.  Here's my view.
> 
> View attachment 304857
> 
> Hmmm, that doesn't look like upper floor or lake side!      I'm on the 2nd floor.   At least it's not 1st floor.  I would have asked for a different room if it was.



I enjoyed my first stay at VWL in January (that's the "long overdue" part!). The stay was wonderful, but our room karma didn't come through this time. Like *horselover*, we also requested a lake side, high floor room, but got assigned a 1st floor, bus side room. Okay, I get it. Nearly everyone probably asks for lake view, high floor, and coming from the west coast means a later check-in, so it wasn't meant to be. Perhaps *Kat* can relate to that. 

But to add to the disappointment, this was also an accessible room, which we don't need or want. I asked politely if another room was available, and at least got a 3rd floor room, but it was still bus side and accessible. I didn't waste much energy being upset about the assignment, as this was only a 2-night stay before moving to SS, and I know everyone gets rooms they don't want sometimes. Plus, I was just thrilled to be there! I do think I'd put up more resistance to an accessible room for a longer stay, as the shower flooding was a big annoyance. I ended up just using the tub (we had a 1-bedroom), but my husband's not much of a tub person. 

Speaking of tub... _I loved that tub_! So comfy, and I really like the older DVC rooms that still have the folding blinds to the bedroom. It was great to end a day at the park with a bubble bath to soothe my aching feet, a glass of wine, and the football playoffs on TV. Other things I loved about VWL were the Bambi pillows (so cute!) and best of all was the relaxing peace and serenity. Plus, of course, the Lodge itself. Enough said! Two nights weren't nearly enough, but we'll be back in May for a longer stay. That will be at CCV, a home resort, but I'd be happy to stay again at VWL (BRV) any time! My only "nit" about BRV (aside from this particular room assignment) was the tiny size of the safe. But that's a small complaint, as I'm not insistent that we lock up all valuables, only a few things, which did fit. But the safe size surprised me, and if it was important to lock up laptops or other larger items, it would have been more upsetting. 



KAT4DISNEY said:


> I know I've heard speculation in the past of Illuminations being replaced but I just read what seemed to be a very strong rumor that the replacement will be coming in the not too distant future.
> 
> I think I'm sad.  It's never been _the_ top Disney fireworks show for me (that was the old Star Wars fireworks before they moved the launch site at DHS) but at this point I realize it's become an expectation.  I did love the show when it had the holiday tag even though I missed the change from Walter Cronkite.   So it would appear that December was the last time to see that and our April trip may be the last time for Illuminations.



*Kat*, I agree with everything you said. I'm also crossing fingers that we'll see it one last time in late April/early May. I'm a bit concerned with that, given that Frozen Ever After dessert party hasn't opened up yet for April, which makes me wonder if it will actually end before we get there. Fingers crossed for one last viewing!!  



twinklebug said:


> Sleepy, I'd love to play along and describe the first stay at the lodge, but to be honest they've all been just as wonderful as that first time and tend to blend together. That's a GOOD thing as it means that each time is like the first with the heart stopping reaction to the main lobby, to the music, decor, walkways and relaxing by the fireplaces. The memorable stays tend to be the ones where things have gone wrong, and none have happened (yet) at VWL.
> 
> Let's just say I look forward to my next First stay at the villas



*Twinklebug*, the same is true for me. We've been enjoying stays at WL since it opened, but I can't remember my first impressions as the stays do blend together. I will say that my first impression wasn't just the lobby, which is of course the big WOW!, but also the first drive down Timberline Lane. I felt instantly transported before we even got to the lodge, and still feel that way today. 

Some of my favorite memories include:


Being the "Flag family."
Whispering Canyon with a waiter named Chuck Wagon, who pulled all the punches. I have a vague memory of my 8ish-year-old nephew being stood on a chair while Chuck tried to find him a girlfriend. He just went on and on with the teasing, and we all laughed until we cried that night.
The old character breakfast at Artist Point, when my son and nephew danced with Meeko. 
Many amazing meals all around the resort. 
Having a waiter that made me feel special and remembered at Artist Point. 
Bike rides, boat rides, just "hanging out" at the peaceful lodge enjoying the views, fireplaces, and waterfalls.
Always requesting, and finally getting, a lake-view room at the end of the south wing. That was the _best.view.ever_, and will now require a grand villa stay, which might be blocked by Geyser Point. We feel so lucky that we got that view at least once!
The way we feel now when we're greeted with "Welcome Home!"


----------



## horselover

twinklebug said:


> Granny, I've also looked through those online images of Catastrophe Canyon in hopes of raising my dislike of the crane but have not been able to find it, so as such, my opinion is that it's still ugly.
> If they gave it some function, say for example it sent a fine spray of water over the pool once every 10 minutes, then that could have helped offset the loss of the bubblers. I'd be happy to accept it.
> 
> I think in time I'll grow to like it better. The wound is still too fresh, and they popped a rusty band-aid on it.



I don't care what the stupid back story is they created it's still an eye sore.



jimmytammy said:


> Passionate enough that we were at Revolution status there for awhile!!!! I had a picture some one took of us around here somewhere, let me see if I can round it up and I will get back to you.
> 
> Here we go!!
> 
> 
> 
> SleepyDog, our fearless leader is the fellow right in the front in the brown coat.  If I remember correctly, it was around this time that said photo was snapped that Sleepy yelled out, "to the nature trail boys"!!  It was the shot heard round the World(Disney World that is)



Now if some talented Photoshopper were to superimpose our faces into this picture that would just be the best thing ever!    



kungaloosh22 said:


> Hello WL groupies. Hope you don't mind a post that's long overdue!
> 
> I enjoyed my first stay at VWL in January (that's the "long overdue" part!). The stay was wonderful, but our room karma didn't come through this time. Like *horselover*, we also requested a lake side, high floor room, but got assigned a 1st floor, bus side room. Okay, I get it. Nearly everyone probably asks for lake view, high floor, and coming from the west coast means a later check-in, so it wasn't meant to be. Perhaps *Kat* can relate to that.
> 
> But to add to the disappointment, this was also an accessible room, which we don't need or want. I asked politely if another room was available, and at least got a 3rd floor room, but it was still bus side and accessible. I didn't waste much energy being upset about the assignment, as this was only a 2-night stay before moving to SS, and I know everyone gets rooms they don't want sometimes. Plus, I was just thrilled to be there! I do think I'd put up more resistance to an accessible room for a longer stay, as the shower flooding was a big annoyance. I ended up just using the tub (we had a 1-bedroom), but my husband's not much of a tub person.
> 
> Speaking of tub... _I loved that tub_! So comfy, and I really like the older DVC rooms that still have the folding blinds to the bedroom. It was great to end a day at the park with a bubble bath to soothe my aching feet, a glass of wine, and the football playoffs on TV. Other things I loved about VWL were the Bambi pillows (so cute!) and best of all was the relaxing peace and serenity. Plus, of course, the Lodge itself. Enough said! Two nights weren't nearly enough, but we'll be back in May for a longer stay. That will be at CCV, a home resort, but I'd be happy to stay again at VWL (BRV) any time! My only "nit" about BRV (aside from this particular room assignment) was the tiny size of the safe. But that's a small complaint, as I'm not insistent that we lock up all valuables, only a few things, which did fit. But the safe size surprised me, and if it was important to lock up laptops or other larger items, it would have been more upsetting.
> 
> 
> 
> *Kat*, I agree with everything you said. I'm also crossing fingers that we'll see it one last time in late April/early May. I'm a bit concerned with that, given that Frozen Ever After dessert party hasn't opened up yet for April, which makes me wonder if it will actually end before we get there. Fingers crossed for one last viewing!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Twinklebug*, the same is true for me. We've been enjoying stays at WL since it opened, but I can't remember my first impressions as the stays do blend together. I will say that my first impression wasn't just the lobby, which is of course the big WOW!, but also the first drive down Timberline Lane. I felt instantly transported before we even got to the lodge, and still feel that way today.
> 
> Some of my favorite memories include:
> 
> 
> Being the "Flag family."
> Whispering Canyon with a waiter named Chuck Wagon, who pulled all the punches. I have a vague memory of my 8ish-year-old nephew being stood on a chair while Chuck tried to find him a girlfriend. He just went on and on with the teasing, and we all laughed until we cried that night.
> The old character breakfast at Artist Point, when my son and nephew danced with Meeko.
> Many amazing meals all around the resort.
> Having a waiter that made me feel special and remembered at Artist Point.
> Bike rides, boat rides, just "hanging out" at the peaceful lodge enjoying the views, fireplaces, and waterfalls.
> Always requesting, and finally getting, a lake-view room at the end of the south wing. That was the _best.view.ever_, and will now require a grand villa stay, which might be blocked by Geyser Point. We feel so lucky that we got that view at least once!
> The way we feel now when we're greeted with "Welcome Home!"



Sorry your room wasn't what you were hoping for.  I've had HA rooms before.  Not at VWL but at BCV & BWV.  Not a fan & I always feel like I shouldn't be in this room because I don't need these accommodations.   I agree with you on the safe.  I wasn't too happy to see that little tiny safe especially now that there is someone in your room every day.  I couldn't fit my lap top in there even if I tried.  I had to leave it in my suitcase.  It was fine but I don't like doing that.

Hi groupie friends!       It's been a few days.  I'm at BWV now, but I'm so happy to say I'm officially in love with our home all over again.   I really did not want to leave & I love being in the Epcot area during festivals.   There is a tranquility there that is just magic.  My room turned out to be peaceful & super convenient.  I loved my stay so much I'm putting in a wait list for my two nights in May.  I doubt they will come through at this point, but you never know.

Strike 2 on the room assignments.  I have a standard view at BWV.  I requested high floor end of the hall close to parking lot.  That light sleeper thing again.  I did not want to be anywhere near the front entrance hearing deliveries.  I did get 4th floor but I'm pretty close to the front entrance.  I can hear buses & trucks starting early & ending late.  Sigh.   At least the beds are comfy here.  Great for tossing & turning all night.   

I've got two more full days to go.  Will spend the majority of it at Epcot.  Speaking of Epcot I had a lovely afternoon with @MiaSRN62 & her DH on Thu.    We strolled, we ate, we drank.  Lots of fun.  Overall it's been a really great trip.  Not too much park time.  I've had to work but that's fine.  I need to keep paying for all my trips!        Food wise I need to find a better solution if I'm going to do these long trips.  I've eaten a lot & spent way too much money on food especially considering I'm solo.   I thought about cooking in the room, but decided against it (again because I'm solo), but I think next time I'm going to need to do that.  I can definitely see I've put on a few lbs since being here, but my wallet sure is a lot lighter!   

I have more pictures but I can't figure out a way to upload them from my phone so I'll post them when I get home once I've had a chance to transfer them to the laptop.

Lodge memories.

We seem to have a theme going here.  I too cried the first time I walked into that lobby & still get teary eyed when I see that tree to the first time at Christmas.   The boys were little the first time we stayed on site.  6 & 8.  It was the height of the Webkins craze so we had of course brought a few.  Every day we'd come back to new towels animals with the Webkins incorporated somehow.  They loved it so much. I miss those little touches.  I have pictures but I'll have to dig them out.  That was before cell phone cameras!     That was the trip that hooked me on staying on site & secured my love for WL.

Enjoy what's left of the weekend.


----------



## sleepydog25

I've been loving hearing all your memories. They make me long to be back home. . .which won't be until 2019. . .


----------



## Dizny Dad

I really don't have an issue with the old tank and crane hanging over the pool.  I have grown up in an area where strip mines and rock quarries were all over the place.  Once abandoned, you can see all sorts of old rust stuff left behind.  Then the quarry would fill up with water, and a new swimming hole was created, soon to be designated an attractive nuisance with signs installed saying "No Swimming", that pretty much were ignored. 

_Caution - Old Memories Sharing Ahead_ . . . . . In my youth, I was an avid scuba diver, and living in the Great Lakes area, there were plenty of rock quarries to submerge into to "play" with all of your expensive equipment.  Visibility was never very good (~8 to 10 ft), but you would run into (literally) old machinery underwater; trucks, conveyors, cabling (very dangerous), and sometimes old scale shacks.  Luckily, the Imagineers didn't go so far; we can see the bottom of our new pool, and I doubt there are any hidden cables to get tangle up in . . .


----------



## jimmytammy

DVC Jen said:


> I have fond memories of the catapult.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> In my youth, I was an avid scuba diver


I need to get you together with Capt. D  He has wanted to go scuba diving for years. 
So I finally consented to go get local lessons.  We did the written test, bought the mask, fins and snorkel equip. needed to make the 1st moves.  Then into the deep clear pool we go.  OK, I grew up water skiing, never had a fear of water(after all, I am an Aquarius)fell my fair share with a life vest on of course, but going under water was natural.  No problem.  Until I put on a mask, have artificial breathing as my lifeline and bam, I am freaking out.  Even treading water, its weird.  I come up for air that is already supplied.  Something in my mind tells me to gasp for air.  Its a mind thing.  I finally make a few deep dives, then my ears pop, and I am done.  My fault, but I feel bad for Casey as he really wants to go bad.

Now I can go down a double black diamond ski hill like its nothing.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Now I can go down a double black diamond ski hill like its nothing.


That's nothing!  I can down a bottle of wine faster than you can get down that black diamond ski hill.


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> That's nothing!  I can down a bottle of wine faster than you can get down that black diamond ski hill.


Now thats fast!!  Impressive, Sleepy, impressive


----------



## Granny

Hi Groupies!  I see that we have several Groupies visiting WDW this month...

horselover 3-7 *BWV*
wildernessDad 8-11 *VWL *
DisneyNutzy 8-12 *VGF*
jimmytammy 16-24 *BLT*
cheer4bison 17-20 *CCVC*
rkstocke5609 26-2 Apr *VWL *
DisneyNutzy 31-7 Apr *Offsite*

I'm looking forward to more reports of the goings on in WDW and especially our beloved Lodge.  We won't be taking our usual Flower & Garden spring trip this year (heading to Hawaii) so I'll have to live vicariously through you folks.  Horselover has already done a great job with sharing her experiences on her trip that wraps up today.  @wildernessDad and @DisneyNutzy...you're up next!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny, I will do my best to get some photos up(you know me, the tech challenged ol man)and will most definitely give reports.  Cheer4Bison and I have contacted each other with hopes to catch up with each other.


----------



## Corinne

Another snow day here in MA.....I’m in my final two weeks at my old job, so I don’t mind another day off!

I think I will spend some time today on our May trips plans. I really miss the days when you could book a dining reservation that day, or decide on which park you would like to visit. It’s funny, I went from commando planning when the kids (and adults) were young, to winging it, and now with FP and dining plans/free dining, I have to plan again, albeit a much looser plan. I’m not complaining, just sayin’. 

I have a week off between jobs, my sister wanted me to spend some time in Sarasota with her, but the airfare is truly exorbitant, and a think a week home will be a nice luxury! 

For those Groupies also experiencing brutal March weather, stay warm and safe.


----------



## rkstocke5609

jimmytammy said:


> Granny, I will do my best to get some photos up(you know me, the tech challenged ol man)and will most definitely give reports.  Cheer4Bison and I have contacted each other with hopes to catch up with each other.



Hmm...this “tech challenged ol man” sounds like me.  Maybe a proficient groupie could give us both a webinar on the whole photo thing.....?


----------



## Granny

rkstocke5609 said:


> Hmm...this “tech challenged ol man” sounds like me.  Maybe a proficient groupie could give us both a webinar on the whole photo thing.....?



I think it has gotten much easier for me with the "Upload a File" button.  I just save my pictures onto my laptop, resize them (and/or crop them) in Paint, and then just upload them with the button.  With Paint, you can also add text and other simple edits to pictures.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Granny said:


> I think it has gotten much easier for me with the "Upload a File" button.  I just save my pictures onto my laptop, resize them (and/or crop them) in Paint, and then just upload them with the button.  With Paint, you can also add text and other simple edits to pictures.
> 
> View attachment 307591



What if you are on an iPhone?


----------



## rkstocke5609

rkstocke5609 said:


> What if you are on an iPhone?


I think I answered my own question


----------



## momtwoboys

we will be there April 13-20th! Can't wait!


----------



## Granny

rkstocke5609 said:


> What if you are on an iPhone?



I use my iPhone to take pictures.  But then I have to download them to my laptop or if only one picture, I'll email it to myself so I can open it on the lap top.  I don't know how to post directly from the photos in my iPhone to this website.  I don't use my iPhone to browse this site as the print is just too small for me to read and enjoy.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Granny said:


> I use my iPhone to take pictures.  But then I have to download them to my laptop or if only one picture, I'll email it to myself so I can open it on the lap top.  I don't know how to post directly from the photos in my iPhone to this website.  I don't use my iPhone to browse this site as the print is just too small for me to read and enjoy.



Well, I grabbed the cat photo off my iPhone and brought it to the site with about two or three taps, so like you said, “easy peasy” .  If I could do it anyone probably can — look out world, I learned a new trick...


----------



## jimmytammy

rkstocke5609 said:


> Well, I grabbed the cat photo off my iPhone and brought it to the site with about two or three taps, so like you said, “easy peasy” .  If I could do it anyone probably can — look out world, I learned a new trick...


Do share!!  If I can accomplish this there will be upcoming trip photos to share in about a week


----------



## rkstocke5609

jimmytammy said:


> Do share!!  If I can accomplish this there will be upcoming trip photos to share in about a week



Ok, I tapped on “upload a file” next to “post reply”.  Then, I went to my photo library selected a photo.  Then, I selected Full image and there it appears in the reply.  Now, I will hit post reply and we should be good.  “Gon to See” is my father in laws boat that I fish on Lake Superior with.


----------



## Lakegirl

39 days till we are home at the Lodge so excited!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

What?!  Over 36 hours without a post!! I'll end the drought by saying we're sitting here in the mountains of SW Virginia waiting for snow to hit later tonight. I guess we had the milder March weather in February as it's been unseasonably cold, wet, and now snow--three to six inches of the stuff. . .so they say. Sitting here watching THOR: RAGNAROK again (fun movie!) and wishing I was planning a trip to the Lodge.  No, actually seriously jonesing to be there right now.  Sigh.


----------



## rkstocke5609

sleepydog25 said:


> What?!  Over 36 hours without a post!! I'll end the drought by saying we're sitting here in the mountains of SW Virginia waiting for snow to hit later tonight. I guess we had the milder March weather in February as it's been unseasonably cold, wet, and now snow--three to six inches of the stuff. . .so they say. Sitting here watching THOR: RAGNAROK again (fun movie!) and wishing I was planning a trip to the Lodge.  No, actually seriously jonesing to be there right now.  Sigh.



I love that movie!  I was hoping that Jimmy would have his first picture downloaded by now, I keep checking to see if he’s got it — he must be busy packing....let’s see, do I have another picture......
  

Here’s a couple shots from my trip to Glacier.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*A Belated Happy Birthday to @Icecoldpenguin !!!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Anniversary @stopher1 !!!*


----------



## rkstocke5609

I feel kinda silly, I meant to post these Glacier photos when I got home, only to now figure out how quick & easy it is...


----------



## rkstocke5609

So, I hear there are lots of security changes since I was last in Florida.  If I take the boat to MK do I go through security before I get on the boat like I hear they do for the monorail?  Or, is it still out front of the entrance.  Are there any tricks regarding any changes since I’ve been that anyone can clue me in on?  I’m starting to really get excited about the return “home”.  I heard that Blizzard Beach will be the water park option this time — happy about this as we only did it once and loved the chairlift and the family raft ride from way up top...


----------



## twinklebug

rkstocke5609 said:


> So, I hear there are lots of security changes since I was last in Florida.  If I take the boat to MK do I go through security before I get on the boat like I hear they do for the monorail?  Or, is it still out front of the entrance.  Are there any tricks regarding any changes since I’ve been that anyone can clue me in on?  I’m starting to really get excited about the return “home”.  I heard that Blizzard Beach will be the water park option this time — happy about this as we only did it once and loved the chairlift and the family raft ride from way up top...



If it's still the same as this last December, the security for the boat transport to the MK is on the MK side of the trip, just after you disembark the boat.

Other point to note: Disney now has security (covertly called trash detail) entering every room once a day. Just don't leave anything valuable out in the open or computers unsecured while you leave the room. If you're showering, be sure to have the deadbolt on. I've read one story too many of them walking in on undressed folk.


----------



## rkstocke5609

twinklebug said:


> If it's still the same as this last December, the security for the boat transport to the MK is on the MK side of the trip, just after you disembark the boat.
> 
> Other point to note: Disney now has security (covertly called trash detail) entering every room once a day. Just don't leave anything valuable out in the open or computers unsecured while you leave the room. If you're showering, be sure to have the deadbolt on. I've read one story too many of them walking in on undressed folk.



Hmm....it’d be kinda fun to hook up a motion activated camera to shoot video of what they are looking at while they are “emptying the trash”.....just to turn the tables a bit.  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## jimmytammy

rkstocke5609 said:


> View attachment 307736
> 
> Ok, I tapped on “upload a file” next to “post reply”.  Then, I went to my photo library selected a photo.  Then, I selected Full image and there it appears in the reply.  Now, I will hit post reply and we should be good.  “Gon to See” is my father in laws boat that I fish on Lake Superior with.


I tried this but after the photo starts to download, then the DIS will tell me the file is too big.  Oh well, it was worth a try


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday IceColdPenguin!!!!

Happy Anniversary Stopher!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

twinklebug said:


> Other point to note: Disney now has security (covertly called trash detail) entering every room once a day. Just don't leave anything valuable out in the open or computers unsecured while you leave the room. If you're showering, be sure to have the deadbolt on. I've read one story too many of them walking in on undressed folk.


Happened to me once as a lady manager came in on me in my undies.  After that was when we started making sure the bolt up top was intact.



rkstocke5609 said:


> Hmm....it’d be kinda fun to hook up a motion activated camera to shoot video of what they are looking at while they are “emptying the trash”.....just to turn the tables a bit.  Thanks for the heads up!


I like this idea!!


----------



## rkstocke5609

jimmytammy said:


> I tried this but after the photo starts to download, then the DIS will tell me the file is too big.  Oh well, it was worth a try



That is strange, can you reduce the image size you are choosing?  For reference, I am using an iPhone SE, and an IPAD Mini and have had no problems with either..


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> I tried this but after the photo starts to download, then the DIS will tell me the file is too big.  Oh well, it was worth a try





rkstocke5609 said:


> That is strange, can you reduce the image size you are choosing?  For reference, I am using an iPhone SE, and an IPAD Mini and have had no problems with either..



I'll periodically have that happen.  Most photos will upload fine but some will be oversized straight out of the phone so I wouldn't stop trying just because a couple are too large.  But one easy trick is to crop it a bit.  That will reduce the size but it depends on if there's room to crop!


----------



## jimmytammy

DD helped me but here we go.  After that many steps not sure I can attain this while on vacation


----------



## rkstocke5609

jimmytammy said:


> View attachment 308316
> DD helped me but here we go.  After that many steps not sure I can attain this while on vacation



Nice !!!


----------



## rkstocke5609

Ok, I’m sure everyone here has read this, but...even though it is 13 years old, it is the funniest TR ever!  Be warned though — you will read it all if you start, I’ve been chipping away on it for 2 weeks...

https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...-for-a-week-trip-report-now-complete.1872155/

For those that haven’t read this, enjoy — and sorry for the time it’s about to consume.


----------



## jimmytammy

Still trying


----------



## jimmytammy

Lets see if this works, this is my DSIL with our new Grandson getting ready to take his 1st Dumbo ride


----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## rkstocke5609

jimmytammy said:


>


Hmm... are you selecting full image on the Dis site after downloading?  That step moves it to your post..
 On the Amtrak from the observation car...overhead windows in reflection off the glass...


----------



## jimmytammy

I think I finally got it, now it will only take me 1000 posts or so to get it


----------



## TCRAIG

rkstocke5609 said:


> I love that movie!  I was hoping that Jimmy would have his first picture downloaded by now, I keep checking to see if he’s got it — he must be busy packing....let’s see, do I have another picture......
> View attachment 308261 View attachment 308262
> 
> Here’s a couple shots from my trip to Glacier.


Amazing - thanks for the pictures


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> DD helped me but here we go.  After that many steps not sure I can attain this while on vacation



 


Jimmy...was that your room view from December?  Or have you gotten that room yet again?   That was the balcony for my villa...the one circled.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny
That is our room from this past Dec.  Love those corner rooms!
Ron
Loving the pics you are sharing


----------



## DenLo

jimmytammy said:


> I tried this but after the photo starts to download, then the DIS will tell me the file is too big.  Oh well, it was worth a try



I export my photo from my Photos on my Macbook to my desktop at a medium sized photo with high quality.  And then I select that photo to upload to the DIS.   I keep a file on my desktop called Upload Photos so they don't clutter the desktop.  And then when I remember I delete the photos in that file.


----------



## rkstocke5609

14 days until I am riding FOP.  I think we’re nuts because we have to be at the airport at 6:00 AM, and we have fast passes that same night at 9:00 ..  it’ll be a long day 1 - but I can’t wait!


----------



## ErinC

A few weeks away and it takes me 6 pages to catch up. I think the last time I posted was after the girls and I snuck over to Disney Springs for lunch and made our way to the Lodge to check out the renovations. Later that week we had to go back to pick up my youngest daughter from her friends in Orlando. I called DVC on a Thursday morning and said, "Do you have any studios for tonight?" She put me on hold and then let me know she had one studio available at the Poly. I booked it and two hours later we made the drive from St. Augustine back over to Disney. We really just wanted to swim and enjoy the resort. The one night stay made me really love this resort. I'm super excited about Spring Break trip in a few weeks (also at the Poly). We laid around the pool all day on Friday and fried our skin like stupid tourists who don't know better. I grew up in Florida, I should know better! 

Yesterday as I was leaving church my phone rang. It was Member services calling to see if we needed any help with our upcoming trip and reminding us to bring all our identification with us for discounts. I thought the call was sort of odd, but I took the opportunity to make a few additional requests for our poly room. I loved the room we had for our one night stay. It was 3rd floor Tokelau. I would be thrilled if I get close to the room for our week long stay. The CM asked if I could remember the specific room number, but I could not. I've always heard it's not a good idea to be that specific anyway, but she wanted to put it on there. I'll see if I can post a pic of our room view. We looked toward the TTC, but the noise did not bother me with the sliding doors closed. 

I'm pretty sure our first stay at lodge was with my parents. We had a 2 bedroom. I loved treating our family with the use of our DVC. Such a beautiful place. We've had so many memories. The Flag family, the Christmas stay in the gigantic 5th floor corner room, eating magic cookie bars until they make me sick, days at the pool with my kids, renting a pontoon and just cruising around Bay Lake. Love the Lodge so much!


----------



## ErinC

Granny, I tried to message you on here about cheap flights to Hawaii. Not sure if you will ever see the message or not. You probably have already booked air fare anyway.


----------



## ErinC

Our view from our balcony at the Poly.
 My girls behind Geyser Point.


----------



## Eastcoast02

Was there another declaration? Wide open availability for one bedrooms October on...


----------



## Lakegirl

rkstocke5609 said:


> 14 days until I am riding FOP.  I think we’re nuts because we have to be at the airport at 6:00 AM, and we have fast passes that same night at 9:00 ..  it’ll be a long day 1 - but I can’t wait!


We have an 8:00am flight and we will be going to Moonlight Magic in 36 days....the things we do...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MiaSRN62 said:


> Ohhh *Kathy.*...would you believe I am missing out on this one too! I did get the MK one in early Feb.  I originally didn't have that night free. Now I do and they are sold out. Ohhhh well.......



Oh no!  Maria!!!  Not again.


----------



## jimmytammy

Eastcoast02 said:


> Was there another declaration? Wide open availability for one bedrooms October on...


Not sure, others here may know, but just wanted to say...
Welcome to the groupies Eastcoast02!!!!


----------



## Corinne

@jimmytammy the pic of your grandson & son in law is just too precious!!


----------



## Corinne

Another major nor’easter is underway......oh how I look forward to winters in Florida.......


----------



## DenLo

rkstocke5609 said:


> 14 days until I am riding FOP.  I think we’re nuts because we have to be at the airport at 6:00 AM, and we have fast passes that same night at 9:00 ..  it’ll be a long day 1 - but I can’t wait!



We finally rode FOP this trip and it is worth staying up late for IMO.  We were lucky enough to get more than one FP during these two weeks and it was just as good the second time we rode it.  It blows the Harry Potter ride away.


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> Another major nor’easter is underway......oh how I look forward to winters in Florida.......


I "liked" this post, and if I could, I'd give it a Mega Like with bells, whistles, and fireworks (the part about FL not the part about the nor'easter).  While our situation isn't as bad as those in your neck of the woods, getting 6" of snow in Virginia in March is simply disgusting.  Thoughts of sun and warmth heading your way!


----------



## rkstocke5609

DenLo said:


> We finally rode FOP this trip and it is worth staying up late for IMO.  We were lucky enough to get more than one FP during these two weeks and it was just as good the second time we rode it.  It blows the Harry Potter ride away.



Cool!  I have another one as well!  Can’t wait!


----------



## iheartglaciers

sleepydog25 said:


> This whole "new" backstory regarding mining, boulders, quarries, and crap just doesn't make sense. Nevertheless, we're all thankful that the primary essence of the Lodge didn't change--serenity, intimacy, yet awe-inspiring. That's a difficult juggling act.  Personally, I wish they had made the new pool more like a Hidden Springs classic complete with the bubbles.  Miss those bubbles and miss the fact you could truly escape at the old pool--it was a throwback to quieter times. I think if you canvassed our Groupies, you'd find that while the majority salute the efforts to upgrade the overall Lodge resort, we're all a bit sad at what was taken away, and in a couple of instances (talking about you Boulder Whatever pool and RF) we're downright disappointed.





UrsulaTime said:


> Hahahaha! "One of the greatest mysteries of the 21st century." I think I've said this here before, but I am just so relieved to not have to hide my confusion and disappointment about the pool and backstory (which I'm totally going to look into further, this time with a sense of humor).



I never saw the old quiet pool (my first time staying at WL was during construction), so I don't know what I'm missing.  I love the new pool, but I was also very disappointed with the whole quarry/mining theme.  I really wish they extended the national parks theme of the lodge.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

iheartglaciers said:


> I never saw the old quiet pool (my first time staying at WL was during construction), so I don't know what I'm missing.  I love the new pool, but I was also very disappointed with the whole quarry/mining theme.  I really wish they extended the national parks theme of the lodge.



The old quiet pool was my favorite of all pools at WDW.


----------



## sleepydog25

iheartglaciers said:


> I never saw the old quiet pool (my first time staying at WL was during construction), so I don't know what I'm missing.  I love the new pool, but I was also very disappointed with the whole quarry/mining theme.  I really wish they extended the national parks theme of the lodge.


Thanks for joining in!  The quiet pool was beloved by most. It was smallish and had no awesome water feature which meant that it was rarely crowded. What it did possess was character, highlighted by numerous places where the water literally bubbled up--when my daughter was younger, she loved playing in those bubbles! Moreover, there were trees around much of the pool which lent a bit of shade to some spots during the heat of the Florida summer days. Finally, it had a small hot tub, with a fake boulder next to it where the hot tub jet switch was located. That rock and the smaller fakes ones behind it sort of set it apart from the pool, though you could view the entire pool from that spot. Generally speaking, the hidden pool had two types of people:  1) families with small children who liked that the children could be enthused with simply bubbles and were easily watched since it was a smaller pool and 2) couples without kids who could enjoy a pool with much less of the noise factor associated with the main pool.  It was a well-loved and will be missed for years to come. To me, the newer pool is too sterile--not enough nature to be "wilderness" and not whimsical enough to pull off the whole mining company theme.  While parts of the new build at the Lodge was well-done, obviously things were not fully thought through--Geyser Point's continuing identity crisis; the whole Barrier Reef--wait, I mean Balderdash--no, Boulder Ridge backstory and design; and the poor retooling of the RF menu.

I will continue to go home to VWL, however, because it speaks to me emotionally and because the core beauty and majesty still shine through. Okay, enough speechifying. . .welcome @iheartglaciers !  

P.S. Do you live near glaciers?


----------



## iheartglaciers

sleepydog25 said:


> . .welcome @iheartglaciers ! P.S. Do you live near glaciers?



Thanks!  The old pool and the bubbles sound amazing!  I love those Disney imagineering details, which have sadly seem to swung more in the generic direction lately.  I've also read that a lot of trees were cut down when they put up the cabins.

I actually don't live near glaciers, but ever since I saw some in Alaska, I love them   I saw some most recently in Glacier NP and Jasper NP last year... you can also see why I like the WL theme!  I stayed at BRV twice on rented points and finally joined DVC recently with a CCV add-on


----------



## rkstocke5609

Welcome Iheartglaciers!!


----------



## Lakegirl

Corinne said:


> Another major nor’easter is underway......oh how I look forward to winters in Florida.......


You must be so excited!!!!  Had to to get in one more storm for you.


----------



## Seth Paridon

Ok gang.  We are headed to the VWL for our first DVC stay at our "home" this June.  Now we have stayed in the main Lodge at least ten times, in nearly every room view possible save the lobby, but we have only stayed in VWL once.  The room we had was ground floor facing the bus stop.  We loved the room, yet would like to see something else this trip.  I should mention that we will be staying in a studio this June.  Should I request a ground floor pool view or an upper floor pool view for the better scenery.  What are the pros and cons to each?  Just curious.

Seth


----------



## Corinne

Lakegirl said:


> You must be so excited!!!!  Had to to get in one more storm for you.



Excited is most definitely not a word I would use to describe how I’m feeling.


----------



## Granny

iheartglaciers said:


> I never saw the old quiet pool (my first time staying at WL was during construction), so I don't know what I'm missing.  I love the new pool, but I was also very disappointed with the whole quarry/mining theme.  I really wish they extended the national parks theme of the lodge.



Here's a picture of the old quiet pool.  Very small but rarely crowded with no features (except the bubbles that you can see in the picture).  It was nicely nestled among the trees.

 


Having said that, I am in the minority in that I think the new pool will be very nice once the trees grow in.  They planted a whole bunch of trees so I think it will once again be nestled among them.  I'm okay with the quarry theming, and as long as they don't do the loudspeaker games and music there (cruise ship antics as DDad calls it) I think the new pool will end up being very nice with the zero entry.


----------



## Granny

Seth Paridon said:


> Ok gang.  We are headed to the VWL for our first DVC stay at our "home" this June.  Now we have stayed in the main Lodge at least ten times, in nearly every room view possible save the lobby, but we have only stayed in VWL once.  The room we had was ground floor facing the bus stop.  We loved the room, yet would like to see something else this trip.  I should mention that we will be staying in a studio this June.  Should I request a ground floor pool view or an upper floor pool view for the better scenery.  What are the pros and cons to each?  Just curious.
> 
> Seth




*Seth*...welcome, and glad you stopped by.  

I'd say that the view of the pool (and Bay Lake) is better on the higher floors.  However, there are sections of VWL where the highest floor has the enclosed balconies (not the see-through fence type).  Some people do not like that as it means it is not much of a view if you are sitting on the balcony...you have to stand on them to see the view.  They don't bother us, but I know some people like to avoid them for that reason.  I think if you request lake side (odd number rooms) upper floor you will get something you like.  Though if you really want to look at the pool more than Bay Lake, you need to also request "close to the elevators".  Now you are into three separate requests (lake side/upper floor/near elevators) and if they can't fill all three they sometimes give you whatever they like.  @KAT4DISNEY is our resident Groupie who holds the record for most stays at VWL requesting the lake side and getting the bus side!

I'm sure you'll have an amazing trip.  WL is a great resort, but we really enjoy that little walk from the lobby to VWL via the covered walkway.  The music plays and the crickets chirp and it is very relaxing.  Enjoy your planning!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> *Seth*...welcome, and glad you stopped by.
> 
> I'd say that the view of the pool (and Bay Lake) is better on the higher floors.  However, there are sections of VWL where the highest floor has the enclosed balconies (not the see-through fence type).  Some people do not like that as it means it is not much of a view if you are sitting on the balcony...you have to stand on them to see the view.  They don't bother us, but I know some people like to avoid them for that reason.  I think if you request lake side (odd number rooms) upper floor you will get something you like.  Though if you really want to look at the pool more than Bay Lake, you need to also request "close to the elevators".  Now you are into three separate requests (lake side/upper floor/near elevators) and if they can't fill all three they sometimes give you whatever they like.  @KAT4DISNEY is our resident Groupie who holds the record for most stays at VWL requesting the lake side and getting the bus side!
> 
> I'm sure you'll have an amazing trip.  WL is a great resort, but we really enjoy that little walk from the lobby to VWL via the covered walkway.  The music plays and the crickets chirp and it is very relaxing.  Enjoy your planning!


@Seth Pardon  I echo what *Granny* says. He nails the choices, and I agree that requesting a higher floor on the lake side is the way to go. Though the top floor rooms (Floor 5) have the dormer look, when we stayed there a couple of years ago, we didn't mind at all. Sure, you have to stand up to get the full view, but we don't spend hours upon hours on the balcony. Further, most of the ceilings in those rooms are vaulted which makes the space seem much larger. We've also done the ground floor room and, while it was fine, we didn't enjoy it as much as the rooms on higher floors regardless of the side.  Good luck!


----------



## sleepydog25

iheartglaciers said:


> Thanks!  The old pool and the bubbles sound amazing!  I love those Disney imagineering details, which have sadly seem to swung more in the generic direction lately.  I've also read that a lot of trees were cut down when they put up the cabins.
> 
> I actually don't live near glaciers, but ever since I saw some in Alaska, I love them   I saw some most recently in Glacier NP and Jasper NP last year... you can also see why I like the WL theme!  I stayed at BRV twice on rented points and finally joined DVC recently with a CCV add-on


The Hidden Springs pool picture that Granny included made me verklempt. Sigh.  I actually lived in Alaska for four years, so glaciers were a common sight.  They are majestic in their own right, and they're amazing to get up close to if you're able.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> @KAT4DISNEY is our resident Groupie who holds the record for most stays at VWL requesting the lake side and getting the bus side!





So guess what I'm doing in a little over a month?  Spending a night at CCV!  Shall we guess what view I'll get there?


----------



## rkstocke5609

KAT4DISNEY said:


> So guess what I'm doing in a little over a month?  Spending a night at CCV!  Shall we guess what view I'll get there?



Let’s hope not dumpster......


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . . . .  I'm okay with the quarry theming, and as long as they don't do the loudspeaker games and music there (cruise ship antics as DDad calls it) . . . .



Yup!! 



sleepydog25 said:


> The Hidden Springs pool picture that Granny included made me verklempt.  . . . . .



TeHe TeHe


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> So guess what I'm doing in a little over a month?  Spending a night at CCV!  Shall we guess what view I'll get there?




What view did you request?  I would think that one of the great parts about CCV is that the views should be pretty good on either side of the wing.   Except for ground floor which I would probably not care for.  

I'm doing a Moose Dust dance for you to get the best room possible for your stay!


​


----------



## Seth Paridon

sleepydog25 said:


> @Seth Pardon  I echo what *Granny* says. He nails the choices, and I agree that requesting a higher floor on the lake side is the way to go. Though the top floor rooms (Floor 5) have the dormer look, when we stayed there a couple of years ago, we didn't mind at all. Sure, you have to stand up to get the full view, but we don't spend hours upon hours on the balcony. Further, most of the ceilings in those rooms are vaulted which makes the space seem much larger. We've also done the ground floor room and, while it was fine, we didn't enjoy it as much as the rooms on higher floors regardless of the side.  Good luck!



Awesome.  Just the type of reply I was looking for.  We check in Saturday June 2, so I plan on making my room request phone call about 1-2 weeks before and hope for the best.  The enclosed balcony is kind a bummer as both my kids and my wife and I like to sit on the balcony and look out over the territory.  Kids, while they eat breakfast, Mom while she watches the surroundings, and Dad while he sips his bourbon ;-) So I think I will request upper floors as opposed to highest floor.

Awesome guys thanks much.  I'll give a report once we get back on how things are at our Lodge.  For eight years we stayed at the Lodge every time we went to WDW, sometimes multiple times a year, and we haven't stayed at our beloved Lodge since May 2016.  We are beyond ready to be back home again.


----------



## Seth Paridon

Granny said:


> *Seth*...welcome, and glad you stopped by.
> 
> I'd say that the view of the pool (and Bay Lake) is better on the higher floors.  However, there are sections of VWL where the highest floor has the enclosed balconies (not the see-through fence type).  Some people do not like that as it means it is not much of a view if you are sitting on the balcony...you have to stand on them to see the view.  They don't bother us, but I know some people like to avoid them for that reason.  I think if you request lake side (odd number rooms) upper floor you will get something you like.  Though if you really want to look at the pool more than Bay Lake, you need to also request "close to the elevators".  Now you are into three separate requests (lake side/upper floor/near elevators) and if they can't fill all three they sometimes give you whatever they like.  @KAT4DISNEY is our resident Groupie who holds the record for most stays at VWL requesting the lake side and getting the bus side!
> 
> I'm sure you'll have an amazing trip.  WL is a great resort, but we really enjoy that little walk from the lobby to VWL via the covered walkway.  The music plays and the crickets chirp and it is very relaxing.  Enjoy your planning!




Thanks Granny for the reply.  This is exactly what I was hoping to get back from you guys who have stayed at VWL more than the main Lodge as I have.  Thanks again and I will report once we get back.  Can't wait!


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> So guess what I'm doing in a little over a month?  Spending a night at CCV!  Shall we guess what view I'll get there?


Kathy, the only units I can see folk not wanting are the ones up right off the lobby (see the yellow highlight below on google shot).  I had a room there once and if I ever have one again I'd move to Port Orleans Riverside, not kidding. Being right off the lobby they're very noisy but there's no escape on the balcony side either due to them facing the bus stop and having the rooftop to echo the noise.

I'd put in a request to be as far away from the lobby as possible. It sounds silly but the walk isn't that far even to those end units.


----------



## Seth Paridon

Granny said:


> Here's a picture of the old quiet pool.  Very small but rarely crowded with no features (except the bubbles that you can see in the picture).  It was nicely nestled among the trees.
> 
> View attachment 308810
> 
> 
> Having said that, I am in the minority in that I think the new pool will be very nice once the trees grow in.  They planted a whole bunch of trees so I think it will once again be nestled among them.  I'm okay with the quarry theming, and as long as they don't do the loudspeaker games and music there (cruise ship antics as DDad calls it) I think the new pool will end up being very nice with the zero entry.


I agree.  I miss the old pool.  When we went to WDW in December (stayed at OKW) we made a couple passes by the Lodge and saw the new amenities for the first time.  While I like the new pool's looks, I definitely miss the enclosed, secluded feel of the old pool.  That being said, I agree that the new pool will be very nice once the trees grow in, but that will be quite a while.


----------



## pineapplepalms

Granny said:


> Here's a picture of the old quiet pool.  Very small but rarely crowded with no features (except the bubbles that you can see in the picture).  It was nicely nestled among the trees.
> 
> View attachment 308810
> 
> 
> Having said that, I am in the minority in that I think the new pool will be very nice once the trees grow in.  They planted a whole bunch of trees so I think it will once again be nestled among them.  I'm okay with the quarry theming, and as long as they don't do the loudspeaker games and music there (cruise ship antics as DDad calls it) I think the new pool will end up being very nice with the zero entry.



Thanks for posting that! We also never got a chance to see the old quiet pool and those bubbles look fun especially for kids. Do we know why they got rid of them? I'm not a huge fan of the mining theme but it doesn't bother me either; overall I just love the peaceful, woodsy ambience of the resort and grounds. We never stayed at WL before staying at CCV in December and promptly fell in love. Every night when we entered the lobby our 2 year old would exclaim, "BIG CHRISTMAS TREE!!"


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> What view did you request?  I would think that one of the great parts about CCV is that the views should be pretty good on either side of the wing.   Except for ground floor which I would probably not care for.
> 
> I'm doing a Moose Dust dance for you to get the best room possible for your stay!
> 
> 
> View attachment 308903​



Thanks Granny!  I haven't put in a request yet.  Probably will just try inner courtyard and high floor like I used to do when it was part of the hotel.  But it's only 1 night and a walk in shower so a) I'm not certain where the studios with walk in showers are and b) our 1 night stays have often ended up getting assigned to either HA rooms or ground floor rooms.   Now I ran across this little gem of a view although am not positive any of these moved over to CCV but I think they may have.  Will I be so lucky?   








twinklebug said:


> Kathy, the only units I can see folk not wanting are the ones up right off the lobby (see the yellow highlight below on google shot).  I had a room there once and if I ever have one again I'd move to Port Orleans Riverside, not kidding. Being right off the lobby they're very noisy but there's no escape on the balcony side either due to them facing the bus stop and having the rooftop to echo the noise.
> 
> I'd put in a request to be as far away from the lobby as possible. It sounds silly but the walk isn't that far even to those end units.
> 
> View attachment 308915



That's the area I'm expecting!


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thanks Granny!  I haven't put in a request yet.  Probably will just try inner courtyard and high floor like I used to do when it was part of the hotel.  But it's only 1 night and a walk in shower so a) I'm not certain where the studios with walk in showers are and b) our 1 night stays have often ended up getting assigned to either HA rooms or ground floor rooms.   Now I ran across this little gem of a view although am not positive any of these moved over to CCV but I think they may have.  Will I be so lucky?
> 
> View attachment 308972
> 
> That's the area I'm expecting!


.. Those rooms should never have been hotel rooms to start with in my opinion. I felt like I was in prison.


SIDE NOTE -
I just saw Humphrey's page posted about the sneaky new up-charges Disney has added to the room reservations. Thankfully, not when staying in villas on points (for now). The details seem to be that starting for any Disney hotel reservation made after March 21 the nightly parking fee will be either $13 for value resort /$19 for Moderate /$24 for Deluxe or Villas.

YIKES! They really don't want us bringing our own vehicles in now, do they?


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> SIDE NOTE -
> I just saw Humphrey's page posted about the sneaky new up-charges Disney has added to the room reservations. Thankfully, not when staying in villas on points (for now). The details seem to be that starting for any Disney hotel reservation made after March 21 the nightly parking fee will be either $13 for value resort /$19 for Moderate /$24 for Deluxe or Villas.
> 
> YIKES! They really don't want us bringing our own vehicles in now, do they?



Actually there is no parking charge, per the announcement, for those staying in DVC Villas whether on points or cash.  And if we use our points for the Concierge Collection to stay at regular resorts, we don't pay for parking then either.  Per the discussion I've seen elsewhere on this board, Disney can't charge DVC members (even recent resale members) for parking since our dues pay for upkeep of the parking lots as part of our ownership interest. 

I'm just hoping that they ramp up Magical Express to keep up with the potential increase in usage.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Julie (Horselover)* and me at the Flower & Garden Festival a couple weeks ago. This was about 30 min before I spilled that drink all over my shirt! I can laugh about it now.....lol
I do hope you are surviving that nasty storm Julie!!!! See ya in the Fall!


----------



## Dizny Dad

twinklebug said:


> . . . . . . I'd put in a request to be as far away from the lobby as possible. It sounds silly but the walk isn't that far even to those end units. . . . . . . .



If you have ever stayed at AKL, no walk to any room is very far in any resort in comparison!


----------



## DenLo

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thanks Granny!  I haven't put in a request yet.  Probably will just try inner courtyard and high floor like I used to do when it was part of the hotel.  But it's only 1 night and a walk in shower so a) I'm not certain where the studios with walk in showers are and b) our 1 night stays have often ended up getting assigned to either HA rooms or ground floor rooms.   Now I ran across this little gem of a view although am not positive any of these moved over to CCV but I think they may have.  Will I be so lucky?
> 
> View attachment 308972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the area I'm expecting!



I have been wondering if the two rooms, there are only two, above the lobby on the seventh floor have that kind of view.  I guess we won't know until you stay there KAT4DISNEY, with your luck.  The balconies look tiny as well.  

BTW, we found out last week that if we request a high floor room that means rooms on 5, 6, and 7.  Most of the rooms on 7 are the enclosed balconies, but then there are some of them on the lower floors that have the rock faced balconies.  The rock looks great from the outside, but inside it must make the rooms especially dark.  And there are only small windows to stand and look out.


----------



## Granny

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Julie (Horselover)* and me at the Flower & Garden Festival a couple weeks ago. This was about 30 min before I spilled that drink all over my shirt! I can laugh about it now.....lol
> I do hope you are surviving that nasty storm Julie!!!! See ya in the Fall!



*Maria*...great pictures of you and *Julie*!  Looks like you had way too much fun.  

And that drink of yours doesn't look like it would be good to mix with your shirt.  I hope you were able to salvage the shirt.  

Thanks for the photos....it's always great to see Groupies getting together for good times at WDW.


----------



## LVSWL

Our first stay at the Lodge was in December 1999 with our two young sons. We had a Junior Suite on the 1st floor facing the lake. First time at WDW for the boys also. Dream trip all around. Promptly bought lincoln logs for the boys for Christmas to build their own lodge. Bought in to VWL in 2001 and had multiple stays in the villas and the lodge.  We spent many wonderful vacations and even a couple of hurricanes at the lodge. Last trip to VWL was in 2009 with friends. After that many trips to BCV & BWV because our trips were during the festivals. We are FINALLY returning in early December 2018 and we are over the moon! Can't wait to be back home and discover again all that we loved and all that is new. I had the pleasure of meeting ranger Stan on our trip in 2009. What a lovely man!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DenLo said:


> I have been wondering if the two rooms, there are only two, above the lobby on the seventh floor have that kind of view.  I guess we won't know until you stay there KAT4DISNEY, with your luck.  The balconies look tiny as well.
> 
> BTW, we found out last week that if we request a high floor room that means rooms on 5, 6, and 7.  Most of the rooms on 7 are the enclosed balconies, but then there are some of them on the lower floors that have the rock faced balconies.  The rock looks great from the outside, but inside it must make the rooms especially dark.  And there are only small windows to stand and look out.



  I'll be sure to let everyone know what the view from them looks like!


----------



## rkstocke5609

Sooo ready to be there!  Hectic work week, & my wife’s BFF had cancer surgery on Tuesday ( my wife was down there in the evening following six hours in surgery and six in recovery.  Rough deal, she crashed due to pain relieving narcotics and quit breathing — all while my wife was there!). Two days later and her BFF is progressing positively, but obviously a long road ahead.  We are both ready to be on vacation.  If we could find some ruby red slippers to click together I’m certain we would use them.


----------



## twinklebug

Oh Ron, I'm sorry to hear your wife's best friend is having such a hard time. Glad she was there for her. Friends like that are hard to come by.
Here's wishing her a speedy and full recovery, and for you and your wife to get some restful vacationing in soon.


----------



## DVC Jen

Granny said:


> View attachment 308425
> 
> 
> Jimmy...was that your room view from December?  Or have you gotten that room yet again?   That was the balcony for my villa...the one circled.




He had the BEST neighbors for that trip. But then again so did we.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I know there's a few other Groupies headed down later in April so wanted to share the FYI I got from Tourinplans that hours have been extended at MK - at least during the week of the 16th.  From several 9pm closings to 10pm. I haven't verified but it should have changed EMH from 11 to midnight close.  

Of course MK hasn't had a lot of 9pm closings in April in years and years so I took that worth a grain of salt to begin with.  That particular thing of starting with short hours that they've started doing in the past couple of years is just beyond frustrating for me.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I know there's a few other Groupies headed down later in April so wanted to share the FYI I got from Tourinplans that hours have been extended at MK - at least during the week of the 16th.  From several 9pm closings to 10pm. I haven't verified but it should have changed EMH from 11 to midnight close.
> 
> Of course MK hasn't had a lot of 9pm closings in April in years and years so I took that worth a grain of salt to begin with.  That particular thing of starting with short hours that they've started doing in the past couple of years is just beyond frustrating for me.



*Kathy*...I agree that it is simply amazing that Disney gets park hours changing so often.  Nobody has more and better attendance information from years and years of history where this should be a total no-brainer.

It's almost like the Disney folks are sitting around a meeting table...

"We'll announce shorter hours, and hope we have enough resorts booked and anticipated crowds that we're good.  But if resorts don't fill up as well as we'd like...then 30 days out or so we'll announce longer hours as a guest experience enhancement"​Sheesh.


----------



## jimmytammy

Views from room 8436 at BLT
Notice Home in the background 
I get to look at this every sunrise and every sunset


----------



## Granny

DVC Jen said:


> He had the BEST neighbors for that trip. But then again so did we.



Too funny Jen!    Yes it was fun to have us all in such close proximity in one part of VWL during our stay in December.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> View attachment 309304 View attachment 309305 View attachment 309306 Views from room 8436 at BLT
> Notice Home in the background
> I get to look at this every sunrise and every sunset




*Jimmy*...we had a very similar room at BLT a couple of years ago.  I liked the view of the Contemporary pools, Bay Lake and WL in the distance.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> *Jimmy*...we had a very similar room at BLT a couple of years ago.  I liked the view of the Contemporary pools, Bay Lake and WL in the distance.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny 
Sitting here at TOTWL waiting for fireworks and T asked me how I posted those pics. 
Pure luck my friend, pure dumb luck!!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Granny
> Sitting here at TOTWL waiting for fireworks and T asked me how I posted those pics.
> Pure luck my friend, pure dumb luck!!



No, you tell Tammy this is your new secret talent!  Beautifully executed picture posting!


----------



## Lakegirl

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I know there's a few other Groupies headed down later in April so wanted to share the FYI I got from Tourinplans that hours have been extended at MK - at least during the week of the 16th.  From several 9pm closings to 10pm. I haven't verified but it should have changed EMH from 11 to midnight close.
> 
> Of course MK hasn't had a lot of 9pm closings in April in years and years so I took that worth a grain of salt to begin with.  That particular thing of starting with short hours that they've started doing in the past couple of years is just beyond frustrating for me.


Thank you so much for letting us know.  I really appreciate it!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hey - have I ever mentioned that I do get views of the lake when we stay at BLT?!  

Thanks for the pictures @jimmytammy !  Have a great trip!!!


----------



## UrsulaTime

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I know there's a few other Groupies headed down later in April so wanted to share the FYI I got from Tourinplans that hours have been extended at MK - at least during the week of the 16th.  From several 9pm closings to 10pm. I haven't verified but it should have changed EMH from 11 to midnight close.
> 
> Of course MK hasn't had a lot of 9pm closings in April in years and years so I took that worth a grain of salt to begin with.  That particular thing of starting with short hours that they've started doing in the past couple of years is just beyond frustrating for me.



Thanks for the heads up! AK hours have been updated (extended) now, too!


----------



## sleepydog25

Weird how sometimes I don't get notifications that there have been a few posts on the Groupies thread. . .like nearly two pages' worth!  Good to see the Groupies still in fun mode despite the occasional bad room location and friends' health issues. 

P.S. The parking fees won't affect us, but there's no doubt it's a pure money grab. Not to be a debbie downer, but it's yet one more sign that the magic--at least for us--is draining slowly. Though others disagree, the next step will be some sort of "resort fee," then perhaps a charge for using DME. It just doesn't end. As I've been telling *Luv* for a few years now, Disney keeps using the same justification: "industry standard." Once upon a time, Disney SET the standard. Now, they're okay with merely being the standard.  Sorry. Rant over.  

Be well all!


----------



## jimmytammy

*Jen*
Sadly until it was too late did I realize you were so close by our room in Dec.  I would have knocked on your door had I known.  One of these days alas we shall meet
*Granny*
We love this room with a view.  As I sit here at 11am writing this the sun is just starting to peek into our balcony and this is perfect.  We love drinking our coffee and computing at WDW on the balconies and this one is great for it!  The sun sets to our right over GF, the sun rises to our left over towards Orlando in the east and I have a birds eye view of the wonderful flags flying briskly this morning at our beloved home from the 14th floor at BLT!


----------



## jimmytammy

Heading out to Epcot in a while, going to celebrate St Pattys Day in style with a meal at Rose N Crown.  I didn't bring green to wear but did find out its also St Gertrudes Day(thank you AnnieT for that FB info).  She is the Patron Saint of Cats and Gardens.  Awesome!!  Flower and Garden Festivl is going on and if I wear black, those pesky cat hairs that refuse to come of in the wash on my black shirts will come in handy today.  Now to convince Tammy not to try to lint roll my shirt


----------



## Lakegirl

Does anybody know how much the 8 pack of waters are at the resort store?


----------



## jimmytammy

Lakegirl said:


> Does anybody know how much the 8 pack of waters are at the resort store?


3.99. Just checked at okw store


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Heading out to Epcot in a while, going to celebrate St Pattys Day in style with a meal at Rose N Crown.  I didn't bring green to wear but did find out its also St Gertrudes Day(thank you AnnieT for that FB info).  She is the Patron Saint of Cats and Gardens.  Awesome!!  Flower and Garden Festivl is going on and if I wear black, those pesky cat hairs that refuse to come of in the wash on my black shirts will come in handy today.  Now to convince Tammy not to try to lint roll my shirt


We celebrated at Green Valley Grill, *JT*! I had a duck burger and Chris had Bolognese.  We'll do a more traditional meal tomorrow: shepherd's pie. Chris makes a mean one.

In other news, I emailed 4-5 of the top execs for Disney yesterday afternoon about the unfortunate parking fees. Got a live person call back this afternoon. He was most interested in two things that I'd mentioned in my email. First, that as a DVC member I found the issue important enough to complain about despite the fact I don't have to pay to park. More importantly, he kept circling back to another thing I said. . .that I could no longer recommend Disney to others. That seemed to be a big deal to him. He went on to say the usual "this email will definitely be read by Iger, et.al." and "this is the kind of information they want to read and hear."  I know things won't change, but I did find it particularly notable that my DVC ownership and non-recommendation comments seemed important.  Just fuel for thought.  

Have a great weekend, Groupies!


----------



## jimmytammy

Go get em SleepyDog!!  You need a new name since you are going after the big dogs now.  Lets see, Sly Dog and Sleepy Dog don't work in this mix, hmmm, how about Rough Dog, or maybe Top Dog.  Thats it, Top Dog!!  As a stock holder I vote Patrick as my choice for the Top Dog(Big Cheese is already taken)of the Disney Co.  He has some great ideas on how to get the ship righted that the bean counters have caused to sink.  

All in favor, say aye, all opposed(hands down people, hands down), any abstentions.  OK, its unanimous, Patrick(formerly known as SleepyDog, AKA SlyDog, AKA a lot of other names that can't be repeated here for fear of being booted off the DIS)shall from this day forward until he gets the boot like Eisner and Iger(Roy E. Disney would be so proud if he were here)be known as Top Dog until further notice!

Hopefully Luv will read this as we are going to depend A LOT on her to keep him grounded.  

1st act I believe should be getting the nature trail back to its original glory, tear down the Catastrophe Canyon pool, reinsert old pool back in, with bubbles of course.  Beyond that I have all the confidence in the world(I really hope Chris reads this)in our new Top Dog


----------



## rkstocke5609

sleepydog25 said:


> We celebrated at Green Valley Grill, *JT*! I had a duck burger and Chris had Bolognese.  We'll do a more traditional meal tomorrow: shepherd's pie. Chris makes a mean one.



I made corned beef & cabbage - it was exceptional, leftovers scheduled for today...



Sleepydog25 said:


> In other news, I emailed 4-5 of the top execs for Disney yesterday afternoon about the unfortunate parking fees. Got a live person call back this afternoon. He was most interested in two things that I'd mentioned in my email. First, that as a DVC member I found the issue important enough to complain about despite the fact I don't have to pay to park. More importantly, he kept circling back to another thing I said. . .that I could no longer recommend Disney to others. That seemed to be a big deal to him. He went on to say the usual "this email will definitely be read by Iger, et.al." and "this is the kind of information they want to read and hear."  I know things won't change, but I did find it particularly notable that my DVC ownership and non-recommendation comments seemed important.  Just fuel for thought.
> 
> Have a great weekend, Groupies!



Really interesting that you got a quick call back.  My dad is thinking about coming up from Fort Myers for a day during our trip.  When I heard about this I called Disney and asked if he would be charged for parking at the lodge if he was my guest for the day.  The answer was “No” but only because my reservation was made prior to the changes. Then I said to the MEE (Magical Experience Expert) — now wait a minute, if I am staying on DVC points but I never bring a car which I wouldn’t have to pay for anyways, why can’t I have a guest come visit me to show off The Lodge free of a parking fee?  I mean my space isn’t being used by me!  She said she didn’t have an answer for that, and I said well you ought to bring this question to the next MEE meeting because it’s going to come up again.  I suspect this parking fee situation has something to do with the Contemporary / BLT parking issues that I’ve heard about...


----------



## DenLo

rkstocke5609 said:


> . . .   I suspect this parking fee situation has something to do with the Contemporary / BLT parking issues that I’ve heard about...



I wonder if there really is a parking problem at the Contemporary and BLT, because I noticed that four rows of parking on the far left from inside the building in the BLT lot are taken up with construction vehicles and materials.  It seems to me it was like that last December too.  I kept think Walt is rolling over in his grave as that eyesore was really "backstage" stuff and not part of the "show".

I wish I had taken a photo of that side of the parking lot.


----------



## jimmytammy

The way too enjoy a cup o joe with our home looming in the background


----------



## jimmytammy

Had corned beef and cabbage yesterday at RnC and it was very good, lean, the way I like it!  Epcot was packed and RnC was no exception. The Pub was wide open with a huge line to get in.  Lots o' Green everywhere!

Today we are headed to Epcot to meet up with AnnieT and her DH Alan, catch a few FPs, eat at Via Napoli for dinner. Us and Jill(Cheer4Bison)are going to catch up later this afternoon for a mini meet.  Been awhile since we have seen each other.  She is very busy on her 2nd round as a Disney Moms panelist so its like tracking down a celebrity


----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## Corinne

Jimmy loving all the photos!

Maria & Julie, great photos!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Go get em SleepyDog!!  You need a new name since you are going after the big dogs now.  Lets see, Sly Dog and Sleepy Dog don't work in this mix, hmmm, how about Rough Dog, or maybe Top Dog.  Thats it, Top Dog!!  As a stock holder I vote Patrick as my choice for the Top Dog(Big Cheese is already taken)of the Disney Co.  *He has some great ideas on how to get the ship righted that the bean counters have caused to sink.  *
> 
> All in favor, say aye, all opposed(hands down people, hands down), any abstentions.  OK, its unanimous, Patrick(formerly known as SleepyDog, AKA SlyDog, AKA a lot of other names that can't be repeated here for fear of being booted off the DIS)shall from this day forward until he gets the boot like Eisner and Iger(Roy E. Disney would be so proud if he were here)be known as Top Dog until further notice!
> 
> Hopefully Luv will read this as we are going to depend A LOT on her to keep him grounded.
> 
> 1st act I believe should be *getting the nature trail back to its original glory*, *tear down the Catastrophe Canyon pool, reinsert old pool back in, with bubbles of course.*  Beyond that I have all the confidence in the world(I really hope Chris reads this)in our new Top Dog


YES!  Every one of those things! Hey, and check out my new signature line. . .



jimmytammy said:


> The way too enjoy a cup o joe with our home looming in the background View attachment 309640


Love that view and the old-timey mug (have some of those, too)!  What again is that view called?  I know you said but I'm too lazy to scroll back that far.  



rkstocke5609 said:


> I made corned beef & cabbage - it was exceptional, leftovers scheduled for today...
> 
> 
> 
> Really interesting that you got a quick call back.  My dad is thinking about coming up from Fort Myers for a day during our trip.  When I heard about this I called Disney and asked if he would be charged for parking at the lodge if he was my guest for the day.  The answer was “No” but only because my reservation was made prior to the changes. Then I said to the MEE (Magical Experience Expert) — now wait a minute, if I am staying on DVC points but I never bring a car which I wouldn’t have to pay for anyways, why can’t I have a guest come visit me to show off The Lodge free of a parking fee?  I mean my space isn’t being used by me!  She said she didn’t have an answer for that, and I said well you ought to bring this question to the next MEE meeting because it’s going to come up again.  I suspect this parking fee situation has something to do with the Contemporary / BLT parking issues that I’ve heard about...


I don't think the new fees have a thing to do with parking limitations at BLT/CR (or anywhere else) since they are still allowing day parking for visits such as dining. The fees being charged are for overnight parking. If they truly wanted to reduce the extraneous parking at various resorts with issues such as BLT, CR, and BCV, there are ways to address that without charging people to park overnight each night of their stay. Heck, charge a one-time fee of $25 for an entire stay, and they could pay for the extra security needed to enforce a 2 or 3-hour parking limit if there to dine. By charging the fee, they may reduce by small percentage the number of vehicles being driven to Disney (mostly rental cars), but the primary purpose is easy money, I'm convinced.


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> The way too enjoy a cup o joe with our home looming in the background View attachment 309640


Loving it. Gave me the oddest sense of déjà vu. Then I looked down and saw my own mug sitting before me echoing your image. 

@sleepydog25 I'm so happy to hear you got a call. No clue how far up the ladder your message will go, but it's traveled a lot further than anything I've ever had to say to Disney on anything. Regarding these parking fees, I've also written out a note as I feel it is yet another punch in the gut to those who have to pay it even though it doesn't effect our DVC stays. It's just wrong and whittles away at that overall magic that used to exist in everything Disney did. 99% sure my note will hit the trash can as that's my luck with everything.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rkstocke5609 said:


> I suspect this parking fee situation has something to do with the Contemporary / BLT parking issues that I’ve heard about...



Nope, not even a little bit.  If it were they would be charging for day guests but the only ones they are charging are overnight who are already paying for the expensive rooms.   When you look at any of the lots after the parks close they have TONS of spots open.  So they'll continue to be tight during the day and open at night but Disney will be adding more $$$$'s to their bottom line while guests at the resorts experience the exact same parking issues at times.   

If your dad is coming in for the day it doesn't even matter if you're DVC or not - he won't be charged.  If he's coming in to stay for a night on your reservation then as DVC he shouldn't be charged.


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> Loving it. Gave me the oddest sense of déjà vu. Then I looked down and saw my own mug sitting before me echoing your image.
> 
> @sleepydog25 I'm so happy to hear you got a call. No clue how far up the ladder your message will go, but it's traveled a lot further than anything I've ever had to say to Disney on anything. Regarding these parking fees, I've also written out a note as I feel it is yet another punch in the gut to those who have to pay it even though it doesn't effect our DVC stays. It's just wrong and whittles away at that overall magic that used to exist in everything Disney did. 99% sure my note will hit the trash can as that's my luck with everything.


I was very surprised by the call. I figured I might get an email reply with stock lines like "thanks for your feedback" and "your thoughts are important to us." I got the live equivalent of those, to be sure, but again, I can't help but believe the "no longer recommending Disney" statement pinged some algorithm they have set up to filter comments.  Outside of talking to a manager re: service or food issues, this is the furthest any comment I've made/emailed has gotten to my knowledge. I'll let you know if Iger calls me personally. . .


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday @Inkmahm !!!*
Hope you're doing well and have a great day!​


----------



## jimmytammy

Met up with Cheer4bison in Italy


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Jimmy*....I am in 8437 BLT right now......


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> Met up with Cheer4bison in Italy View attachment 309721


I did not know you all are here now! I was in Studios yesterday and MK today. Epcot tomorrow! Have fun! Jimmy....are you in 8436 BLT??? If so.....I am across the hall from you in 8437


----------



## jimmytammy

Maria
We are in 8436!
How long are you here for?  We are headed to studios tomorrow but will be in for an early evening. Any chance of catching up with you folks?  I mean we are just across the hall from each other


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Inkmahm!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy
I refer to the view as my Hey look, it’s Home in the background view
Just for reference its room 8436, its on the 14th floor.  I wasn't sure I would like this side since we are facing the Contemporary but no one has been out on their balconies over there, so  no biggie.  I would definitely ask for this view again.


----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## Corinne

Well don’t those libations look fantastic! The popcorn bucket is adorbs too!


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> In other news, I emailed 4-5 of the top execs for Disney yesterday afternoon about the unfortunate parking fees. Got a live person call back this afternoon. He was most interested in two things that I'd mentioned in my email. First, that as a DVC member I found the issue important enough to complain about despite the fact I don't have to pay to park.* More importantly, he kept circling back to another thing I said. . .that I could no longer recommend Disney to others. That seemed to be a big deal to him. *He went on to say the usual "this email will definitely be read by Iger, et.al." and "this is the kind of information they want to read and hear." I know things won't change, but I did find it particularly notable that my DVC ownership and non-recommendation comments seemed important. Just fuel for thought.



Sleepy

Once again I find myself giving you a hard time when in all seriousness you are speaking for so many of us.  The statement you made that I bolded seems to ring true for me these days.  In most cases I find myself all excited if someone ask me about going to WDW.  Don't misunderstand, I am here now, having a blast and will continue to do so I am sure for years to come.  Even though I have seen a decline in certain qualities over the years, for me they still stand above most other places I have visited as a vacationer.

But being excited to share DVC based on cost alone this days is something I can't muster up anymore.  Our DD was asking about it on her last trip down and I 1st told her to check resale but then backed up the statement with it being so expensive there but now none of the benefits are included(AP reduction, etc.)  I used to be a real advocate of it.  Folks told me I would make a good DVC CM I disagree, I would have been given my walking papers within a week!

Same rings true on convincing people to go to WDW these days. A young lady who has waited on us in a local restaurant knew we go to WDW often.  She recently spoke very starry eyed on how she would love to go someday, how she has loved Disney all her life.  She is pregnant so I advised her to wait until the little one is at least 5, that way she can enjoy it more.  But I cautioned her to save up a good while before she goes.  I used to get the old phrase, "how do you go so much, its so expensive" and I would follow up with it being no more expensive than a trip to Myrtle Beach.  But thats not true anymore.

I wish I had the same sentiments these days as I had back when, or maybe my rose colored glasses were just misguiding my eyes to see straight


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> YES! Every one of those things! Hey, and check out my new signature line. . .


You sure have garnered a lot of names over the years
I like them all!!  Thanks for being such a great sport and going along with all my shenanigans.  Someday, I feel there will be retaliation coming my way.  And rightfully so, I will deserve it


----------



## jimmytammy

Our morning sky.  A bunch of crows just came flying.  I could have reached out and touched a couple we were so close.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Enjoyed your early morning pictures!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Sleepy
> 
> Once again I find myself giving you a hard time when in all seriousness you are speaking for so many of us.  The statement you made that I bolded seems to ring true for me these days.  In most cases I find myself all excited if someone ask me about going to WDW.  Don't misunderstand, I am here now, having a blast and will continue to do so I am sure for years to come.  Even though I have seen a decline in certain qualities over the years, for me they still stand above most other places I have visited as a vacationer.
> 
> But being excited to share DVC based on cost alone this days is something I can't muster up anymore.  Our DD was asking about it on her last trip down and I 1st told her to check resale but then backed up the statement with it being so expensive there but now none of the benefits are included(AP reduction, etc.)  I used to be a real advocate of it.  Folks told me I would make a good DVC CM I disagree, I would have been given my walking papers within a week!
> 
> Same rings true on convincing people to go to WDW these days. A young lady who has waited on us in a local restaurant knew we go to WDW often.  She recently spoke very starry eyed on how she would love to go someday, how she has loved Disney all her life.  She is pregnant so I advised her to wait until the little one is at least 5, that way she can enjoy it more.  But I cautioned her to save up a good while before she goes.  I used to get the old phrase, "how do you go so much, its so expensive" and I would follow up with it being no more expensive than a trip to Myrtle Beach.  But thats not true anymore.
> 
> I wish I had the same sentiments these days as I had back when, or maybe my rose colored glasses were just misguiding my eyes to see straight


*JT*, you know by now that I never take offense at any teasing that floats my way by anyone. In fact, I chuckled quite heartily when I read your  note.  And, as you can see, I was impressed enough to add to my signature the latest bestowed title. I may be running out of room!    Heck, you should see the ribbing I get from my DD and from *Luv*.  I generally deserve such teasing, I must admit.  I grew up believing that a little self-deprecatory humor was a good thing, and while no one would ever accuse me of having a small ego, I like to think it's balanced with a healthy dose of knowing my small role in this big ol' universe.  Tease away, my friend!  

As for you being unable to fully recommend Disney as you once did, you said it much better than I did. I, too, still enjoy visits to the World, and given my history here and how it ties in with having met *Luv*, I don't think I can ever let go. Yet, like you, I can no longer say something glowing about Disney without also supplying the realistic, money-making side of them.  They're no worse than most other mega-corporations to be sure. Still, even those have changed over the past three plus decades. Used to be that modestly growing your company was considered successful. No longer. If you don't please your major stockholders and board, then you're not doing your job. That's where Disney has erred. By assuming the same mindset, they've had to take steps that have hurt their image, the "magic," and the experience.  And, certainly, they've added fees and costs like crazy to make more money. So, while I can understand their desire to make money, to me that just makes them another cog in the corporate world and no longer special.


More important than my views, though. . .

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, INKMAHM!! *


----------



## tgropp

jimmytammy said:


> The way too enjoy a cup o joe with our home looming in the background View attachment 309640




Looks exactly like the cup that I purchased at the Lodge in 1994


----------



## twinklebug

Kenny the Pirate just posted that Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party tickets are now on sale: (way too early in my opinion)

November 8,9,12,13,15,16,25,27,29,30

December 2,4,6,7,9,11,13,14,16,18,20,21
I might go for the first time this year, but am still holding out to see if they will give us another Midnight Magic event in EPCOT in December. Don't want to schedule two events for the same night.


----------



## Granny

Jimmy...I’m loving your picture posting expertise!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dizny Dad

And for all of those that wore the *green* on Saturday, you avoided *the pinch*!  But please don't forget there are a few _Orange Irishmen_ in the crowd!


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> But please don't forget there are a few _Orange Irishmen_ in the crowd!



We have always been color blind on this thread.


----------



## TCRAIG

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I know there's a few other Groupies headed down later in April so wanted to share the FYI I got from Tourinplans that hours have been extended at MK - at least during the week of the 16th.  From several 9pm closings to 10pm. I haven't verified but it should have changed EMH from 11 to midnight close.
> 
> Of course MK hasn't had a lot of 9pm closings in April in years and years so I took that worth a grain of salt to begin with.  That particular thing of starting with short hours that they've started doing in the past couple of years is just beyond frustrating for me.


Thanks for the Update!


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> Jimmy...I’m loving your picture posting expertise!  Thanks for sharing.



I concur Jimmy! I’m really enjoying all of your photos!


----------



## Sleepy Sheep

sleepydog25 said:


> Yet, like you, I can no longer say something glowing about Disney without also supplying the realistic, money-making side of them.  They're no worse than most other mega-corporations to be sure. Still, even those have changed over the past three plus decades. Used to be that modestly growing your company was considered successful. No longer. If you don't please your major stockholders and board, then you're not doing your job. That's where Disney has erred. By assuming the same mindset, they've had to take steps that have hurt their image, the "magic," and the experience.  And, certainly, they've added fees and costs like crazy to make more money. So, while I can understand their desire to make money, to me that just makes them another cog in the corporate world and no longer special.



Though I think “Disney quality” is not what it once was, and fees, add-ons and upcharges are getting way out of hand, I’m afraid it may just be a product of my old age.  When I first attended WDW in 1987 with my in-laws, my father-in-law was quite irritated with what was being charged for parking. ( I think it was $6 at the time) My wife’s family had been attending WDW since it first opened in 1971. He remarked ( several times) “Walt must be turning over in his grave” when commenting on the prices they charged for parking, tickets, food, etc. I suspect young folks visiting for the first time think it’s all normal. 

Look at how much people are paying per point to buy direct now!


----------



## rkstocke5609

Sleepy Sheep said:


> Though I think “Disney quality” is not what it once was, and fees, add-ons and upcharges are getting way out of hand, I’m afraid it may just be a product of my old age.  When I first attended WDW in 1987 with my in-laws, my father-in-law was quite irritated with what was being charged for parking. ( I think it was $6 at the time) My wife’s family had been attending WDW since it first opened in 1971. He remarked ( several times) “Walt must be turning over in his grave” when commenting on the prices they charged for parking, tickets, food, etc. I suspect young folks visiting for the first time think it’s all normal.
> 
> Look at how much people are paying per point to buy direct now!



True point.  I keep asking myself who are these people buying $500,000 houses ( I paid $68,000 for mine 24 years ago)....but then I remember my neighbor when I moved in told me he only paid $15,000 when he bought.  My neighbor (still collects my mail after 25 years) is always shocked at how hard we work, shocked at 5 vehicles ( with 2 drivers ) in my driveway, & our vacations and weekends at the lake.  Prices are always going up, I guess it’s a matter of perspective.  There is a new apartment building 10 miles away with $14,000/month penthouses — now that’s ridiculous even compared to Disney.

We spent $300 on dinner a couple weeks back at The Melting Pot - 4 adults, one child (only 1 adult beverage per adult) - so, is Disney dining expensive to me? Well, Yes, but not unexpected.  But, compared to lesser choices, sure.


----------



## jarestel

Sleepy Sheep said:


> Look at how much people are paying per point to buy direct now!



Actually people were saying that on these very boards when direct prices hit $100 per point. And they'll probably be saying it when prices hit $300 per point. Like you said, "I suspect young folks visiting for the first time think it's all normal".


----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## jimmytammy

The Show of Shows starred Sid Ceaser and Imogene Coca and also a bit actor who later played one of my all time favorite characters, Ernest T Bass in The Andy Griffith Show


----------



## jimmytammy

Hung out at The Brown Derby Lounge for a bit yesterday before hitting the single rider line at RNRC that turned into a 58 min waitYowzer


----------



## Granny

*Jimmy*....the Brown Derby and 50's Prime Time...you certainly are Mr. Nostalgia!  

It looks like you are having another great trip.  Thanks for sharing your pictures with us.


----------



## Corinne

It may just be me having WDW withdrawals, but I think that meatloaf is a hidden Mickey


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> It may just be me having WDW withdrawals, but I think that meatloaf is a hidden Mickey



   I see it Corinne!


----------



## sleepydog25

Me, too!


----------



## twinklebug

jarestel said:


> Actually people were saying that on these very boards when direct prices hit $100 per point. And they'll probably be saying it when prices hit $300 per point. Like you said, "I suspect young folks visiting for the first time think it's all normal".


Very true. To be fair though, college graduates are easily making double to triple what we were being offered right out of school.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

twinklebug said:


> Very true. To be fair though, college graduates are easily making double to triple what we were being offered right out of school.


But look at their student loan loads. So there is also that.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny, Corinne and Sleepy
To be honest with you, I was very hungry so I didn't see that Mickey in the meatloaf, but Im glad y'all did.  Now I see it I just know it was very tasty!

Granny
I am a nostalgia kind of guy for sure.  I love HS because of it being that way. 

 We were walking down the street headed towards ToT yesterday and one of the streetmosphere guys was out by himself.  He had a big camera and a bullhorn impromtuing as people approached near him.  These 3 college age guys who must have had a few too many because no one who came near them was not being talked about by them, especially one moron in particular.  We were just unfortunate enough to hear all they were saying to others the whole way up the street.  That is until the impromptu director caught wind of what they were doing(this is the part where I was glad to be in earshot)and He says, "here is the story of a young man who can't keep his mouth shut"  Let me tell you, I got a good chuckle out of that and the college fellows knew it too along with some other nearby folks.  One of those Magic moments for me

Today has been a take it easy kind of day and we couldn't have picked a better one.  We ate at the Wave for lunch and once done, just as we are at top of escalator on level where Monorail, CMs and stores are, everybody's cell phones go off on the floor, Tornado Warnings.  So we are back in our room, being on 14th floor with a birdseye view, watching funnel clouds form but quickly dissipate.  They are over near and beyond Epcot.  No touchdowns fortunately near us that we have heard about, but still weird to watch from that level.  

Going to a DVC tasting at 4:30 at TOTWL then head over to MK to hit a few FPs if weather cooperates


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> everybody's cell phones go off on the floor, Tornado Warnings.  So we are back in our room, being on 14th floor with a birdseye view, watching funnel clouds form but quickly dissipate.  They are over near and beyond Epcot.  No touchdowns fortunately near us that we have heard about, but still weird to watch from that level.
> 
> Going to a DVC tasting at 4:30 at TOTWL then head over to MK to hit a few FPs if weather cooperates





I spent an hour or two in a BLT room a few years ago watching for Tornados too!  It's really quite a vantage point to see weather rolling thru.    But eekkk!!!


----------



## rkstocke5609

Jimmy, 

Loving your pictures and trip updates!  Tornados?  Wow, I hope I don’t see those next week!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Tornado Warnings.  So we are back in our room, being on 14th floor with a birdseye view, watching funnel clouds form but quickly dissipate.  They are over near and beyond Epcot.  No touchdowns fortunately near us that we have heard about, but still weird to watch from that level.


All I got was a rock. . .AKA more snow. Another storm going through and predictions are for another 3-4".  I know this isn't Boston (bless their hearts!), but we ain't supposed to be having 5-6" snows like last week followed by another similar storm the next. . .and another possibility on Sunday.  Hate. This. Crap.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Cold, windy, rainy, maybe snow tomorrow, that’s Cape May NJ.  Am missing WDW, love all the pictures.  I see the Mickey too!


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> All I got was a rock. . .AKA more snow. Another storm going through and predictions are for another 3-4".  I know this isn't Boston (bless their hearts!), but we ain't supposed to be having 5-6" snows like last week followed by another similar storm the next. . .and another possibility on Sunday.  Hate. This. Crap.


----------



## Corinne

sleepydog25 said:


> All I got was a rock. . .AKA more snow. Another storm going through and predictions are for another 3-4".  I know this isn't Boston (bless their hearts!), but we ain't supposed to be having 5-6" snows like last week followed by another similar storm the next. . .and another possibility on Sunday.  Hate. This. Crap.



DITTO!! enough is enough!


----------



## Corinne

twinklebug said:


> View attachment 310163


Too funny Cindy!


----------



## jarestel

twinklebug said:


> Very true. To be fair though, college graduates are easily making double to triple what we were being offered right out of school.



I agree, that was my point. Each generation moves the bar as to what acceptable prices for houses, cars, timeshares etc are.


----------



## jimmytammy

Just talked with my Dad, he says its snowing at home too.  As I have said before, and will say again, No To The Snow!!!!

*BTW If anyone needs a WDW fix, Steve Harvey is on right now from Epcot*

Yesterday was a very relaxed day, and man it sure was nice!  After doing the tasting series at TOTWL, we came back to room.  Bear in mind the storms had swept thru previous to this, so after all this we had FPs lined up late for MK.  We snagged a Skipper Canteen ressie.  We did our 3 FPs plus 4 other rides(walk ons)as the park emptied from storms plus fireworks.  Reminded me of the days when the parties were very limited to amount of people.  Pics to follow


----------



## jimmytammy

The smiles tell the story


----------



## jimmytammy

Finished the night with a Monorail Yellow at TOTWL


----------



## jimmytammy

To warm your spirits Patrick


----------



## sleepydog25

@jimmytammy Yeah, but are they fresh, made-to-order with all the old fixings? Huh?  Are they? Huh? Huh? You are so mean, *JT*. . .and, yeah, we got 2-3 inches of snow here. Thankfully, it didn't stick to the roads much and, in fact, was gone from the roads in our particular area by this a.m. "Unthankfully" (or DISthankfully?) they still cancelled school today. Points to our northeast got way more than we did. Still coming down, but the temps are 33/34 so nothing sticking except to grass and vehicles.  And. I want to be at Disney again when the crowds aren't so high. One day before I'm too old to care, I'd like to see the fireworks show from in front of the Castle in MK; however, I have no intentions of fighting insane crowds to do so. . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy
They didn't ask me how I liked em since they were on the buffet at The Wave
Gawwrrsh I was only trying to help cure the winter blues
So if it makes you feel any better its cooler here today than yesterday, its 68* right now...brrrrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Sleepy
> They didn't ask me how I liked em since they were on the buffet at The Wave
> Gawwrrsh I was only trying to help cure the winter blues
> So if it makes you feel any better its cooler here today than yesterday, its 68* right now...brrrrrrrrrrr!!!


It looks pretty good which is sad that a buffet Mickey waffle looks (and tastes?) better than what they now put out at RF.    68. Haven't seen that temp in quite some time, and the 10-day forecast says we won't before April, either.


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> View attachment 310222 To warm your spirits Patrick


And meeeeeee!!! 

Every WDW vacation must include Mickey waffles!!


----------



## Corinne

I’m off this week before starting my new job on Monday.  Leaving my company last Friday was harder than I had anticipated...scratch that..leaving some very dear friends and many great coworkers was the difficult part.....I am quite ready for a new adventure.


----------



## Lakegirl

jimmytammy said:


> Just talked with my Dad, he says its snowing at home too.  As I have said before, and will say again, No To The Snow!!!!
> 
> *BTW If anyone needs a WDW fix, Steve Harvey is on right now from Epcot*
> 
> Yesterday was a very relaxed day, and man it sure was nice!  After doing the tasting series at TOTWL, we came back to room.  Bear in mind the storms had swept thru previous to this, so after all this we had FPs lined up late for MK.  We snagged a Skipper Canteen ressie.  We did our 3 FPs plus 4 other rides(walk ons)as the park emptied from storms plus fireworks.  Reminded me of the days when the parties were very limited to amount of people.  Pics to follow


How was the tasting?


----------



## Dizny Dad

Corinne said:


> I’m off this week before starting my new job on Monday.  Leaving my company last Friday was harder than I had anticipated...scratch that..leaving some very dear friends and many great coworkers was the difficult part.....I am quite ready for a new adventure.



And that is what Life is . . .one Adventure after another, connected end to end.  Good luck to you!


----------



## Corinne

Dizny Dad said:


> And that is what Life is . . .one Adventure after another, connected end to end.  Good luck to you!



Thank you DDad


----------



## jimmytammy

Lakegirl said:


> How was the tasting?


It was very good, though slightly disorganized.  It was supposed to start at 4:30 and we were all waiting at the elevator still at 4:45.  Several folks went to the front desk to ask what was going on, and they didn't really know.  Once there, it was good.  I learned some things I didn't know and tasted some really good tequilas.


----------



## jimmytammy

Moonlight Magic was cool, but trying to ride Flight of Passage was a bust.  60-75 min wait the whole time.  Riding KS at night was very cool as the Lions were very active.  Also riding EE at night, nice!  Saw several characters out not usually seen, so that was a nice touch.  Pics to follow.


----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## jimmytammy

My apologies don’t know who all the folks in following pics are Even the lines for the characters were long so I just got random shots of random people with the characters.


----------



## jimmytammy

Got a decent shot of WL and Epcot from our view finally


----------



## Granny

*Jimmy*...great pix!  Yes, even the ones with the random people with the characters.  DW caught me doing that on a trip and told me to quit being such a creeper...I'll let her know I am in good company!  

Moonlight Magic sounds like it was fun, though it seems like it was pretty crowded.  But the good news is that Flight of Passage long lines probably made it easier to go on other rides like Expedition Everest.  And Kilimanjaro Safari at night?  You mention that the lions were active but how did you see them?  Do they have some lighting out on the safari or did you have night glasses?  Either way, it sounds like a cool attraction at night.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> I’m off this week before starting my new job on Monday.  Leaving my company last Friday was harder than I had anticipated...scratch that..leaving some very dear friends and many great coworkers was the difficult part.....I am quite ready for a new adventure.




*Corinne*...thank you for updating us on your job status.  I know that you had to take a deep breath before you plunged into the job market and found a new job.  I pray that the new job will be enjoyable and fulfilling for you.  And you can still keep in touch with the friends at the old company...I left a company 9 years ago and still keep in touch with some of my good friends from there.  It's easy to drift away, and something that has to be mutually worked on, but maintaining friendships from work places is possible.  And I'm quite sure that you will have some new dear friends in no time at all in your new location.  Best of luck with the new company, and we look forward to hearing about your new adventure!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> *Jimmy*...great pix!  Yes, even the ones with the random people with the characters.  DW caught me doing that on a trip and told me to quit being such a creeper...I'll let her know I am in good company!
> I feel a bit odd taking pics of random people, but Im not big on waiting in long lines for anything, so sorry random people
> 
> Moonlight Magic sounds like it was fun, though it seems like it was pretty crowded.  But the good news is that Flight of Passage long lines probably made it easier to go on other rides like Expedition Everest.  And Kilimanjaro Safari at night?  You mention that the lions were active but how did you see them?  Do they have some lighting out on the safari or did you have night glasses?  Either way, it sounds like a cool attraction at night.  Thanks for sharing!



Honestly, the crowds weren't bad, but was really surprised by the lines for characters.  That was on me, should have known I wasn't going to walk right up to the characters .  EE was very easy peasy along with the other rides.  They have lights out on KS, but its done nicely.  Not to a point you think this seems fake.  At times the animals were there and you couldn't see them very well, so they don't overdo the lighting.


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne
It is difficult to leave behind those we like/love and you wouldn't be human if you didn't feel that way.  But I agree with Granny, stay in touch even though you are moving on with life.  Im sure they were sad to see you go too, but those who really care for you are glad to see you being happy.  I know for me personally, I am happy for you!  Best wishes for the new adventure


----------



## jimmytammy

Now that I have figured out how to do this picture thingy, you folks may be in trouble!!  I have pics from Aulani trip, England trip, grandson pics, etc. etc.


----------



## Corinne

@jimmytammy and @Granny thank you so much for your kind words, and best wishes! Have I mentioned lately how great this group is!!??


----------



## DenLo

jimmytammy said:


> . . . .
> 
> Today has been a take it easy kind of day and we couldn't have picked a better one.  We ate at the Wave for lunch and once done, just as we are at top of escalator on level where Monorail, CMs and stores are, everybody's cell phones go off on the floor, Tornado Warnings.  So we are back in our room, being on 14th floor with a birdseye view, watching funnel clouds form but quickly dissipate.  They are over near and beyond Epcot.  No touchdowns fortunately near us that we have heard about, but still weird to watch from that level.
> 
> Going to a DVC tasting at 4:30 at TOTWL then head over to MK to hit a few FPs if weather cooperates


 
I think I would be asking where to seek shelter if my phone went off while at WDW, especially after Hurricane Harvey where tornadoes did a lot of damage in our community a few miles from our house.  Yikes!

How was the tasting at TOTWL?


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Now that I have figured out how to do this picture thingy, you folks may be in trouble!!  I have pics from Aulani trip, England trip, grandson pics, etc. etc.


 
*BRING 'EM ON !!!*


----------



## Dizny Dad

Hey, *Granny* . . . .Isn't _Aulani_ looming just ahead in your life's adventure!?!  We expect pics from you, too!  Watch for the Menehune!


----------



## jimmytammy

*Denlo*
The tasting was very enjoyable albeit a little disorganized at 1st. All the folks who were doing the thing waited quite a while longer to get up to TOTWL   

I wondered later if the young lady who gave the presentation was either late and was getting it all together last minute or she had been thrust into it because someone else don’t show 

Either way it turned out great!  I learned a lot and found some ways to drink tequila I never knew before.


----------



## jimmytammy

My view this am and the BLT courtyard last night


----------



## jimmytammy

Caught up with Big Al and the gang yesterday 
MK was quite crowded yesterday we had a FP for JC that took 30 mins. I understand FL public schools spring break started


----------



## jimmytammy

Stretchy room


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Morning Groupies!
...I am so behind..... It's been a tough Winter.....
Hoping everyone has a nice week-end, the snow goes away and the sun shines.
Di


----------



## sleepydog25

DiznyDi said:


> Good Morning Groupies!
> ...I am so behind..... It's been a tough Winter.....
> Hoping everyone has a nice week-end, the snow goes away and the sun shines.
> Di


You obviously didn't spread your   far enough. Our forecast?  5"-8" of snow between Saturday morning and Sunday afternoon.  I. Am. Not. Happy.  Please don't be surprised if you see a news report about Old Man Winter being run down by a dark green SUV. . .


----------



## wnielsen1

Alright fellow groupies - I am getting in the car this afternoon to be finally, FINALLY returning to our beloved lodge this weekend (Sunday evening to be exact after a 1 night stay at BCV).  I bought CCV when it went on sale to new members last April (banked the points) and am really looking forward to checking out our home again.  Don't be surprised if you see me over at VWL in a chair by the fireplace either - I love how it can be peaceful over there.  And I'll see if I can find out just what the hell they were thinking when they re-imagined the pool.


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> Hey, *Granny* . . . .Isn't _Aulani_ looming just ahead in your life's adventure!?!  We expect pics from you, too!  Watch for the Menehune!



Thanks* DDad*.  Yes, my countdown is at 15 days for our trip, 19 days for Aulani.  We're staying in San Francisco a few days before heading to Hawaii.  That will be nice, but it makes packing a bit trickier as SF will definitely be cold so we'll have to pack a few warm things.  Oh the incredibly horrible problems I have!    We'll be sending some pix along from our trip I'm sure.  Stay warm everyone...spring is officially here and Easter is nigh!

​


----------



## sleepydog25

wnielsen1 said:


> Alright fellow groupies - I am getting in the car this afternoon to be finally, FINALLY returning to our beloved lodge this weekend (Sunday evening to be exact after a 1 night stay at BCV).  I bought CCV when it went on sale to new members last April (banked the points) and am really looking forward to checking out our home again.  Don't be surprised if you see me over at VWL in a chair by the fireplace either - I love how it can be peaceful over there.  And I'll see if I can find out just what the hell they were thinking when they re-imagined the pool.


Sounds simply lovely. When you're at the fireplace, have a drink for me!


----------



## Corinne

Oh my gosh, Jimmy, I cannot remember the last time we saw Country Bears!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Jimmytammy!* So sorry we never bumped in to each other?? What were the odds having rooms across the hall from eachother?!!! We left Tues morning trying to get ahead of the storms----our pups and cat were home (my daughter and sil were checking in on them!)...we knew they would be stressed with the severe weather. We were supposed to stay through Tues evening, then drive home.  We had to cancel our FOP FP for 7 pm which was painful to us but hopefully someone was able to get them.  Loved all your photos! We went to Studios on Sat March 17 and had dinner at 50's Prime Time. That park was the least crowded......it was actually terrific crowd-wise on that day! We did Typhoon Lagoon on Monday which was WALK-ON everything! Best experience ever in one of Disney's water parks! 

*Sleepy*....good for you sending those emails. The parking fees put a different feel on Disney for me. Doesn't make them stand-out from Universal/Sea World now? All the preferred parking at the parks is annoying. The tram now takes forever----noticeable at the Studios as it needs to detour around the preferred areas and takes you a back way. Felt like it added 5 min on to the tram ride. It was odd. Due to the parking fees etc at Disney, it's actually persuading us to maybe give Universal resorts a try and spend some time over there-----some of the incentive/magic is waning a bit with me where Disney is concerned. Don't get me wrong.....still  Disney.....but it's different now. And, like you and others, not so sure I can wholeheartedly tout their praises

*Corinne*, all the best to you in your new venture! It was VERY hard for me leaving my employer of 25 years in PA to relocate here to FL in 2016. Took a toll on me but it really shows a strength and an adventurous spirit to those who can do it. I wish you all the best! 
.


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy
I understand we may be driving back in the snow tomorrow night.  If you don’t mind and I’m sure others don’t either, please feel free to run ol man winter over anytime now. I will come to your defense if anyone feels the urge to throw you in jail. But got a feeling at this point any having to deal with said fellow will feel nonethe worse at his loss

Got a feeling it’s going to be a REO Speedwagon kind of day tomorrow...Back on the Road Again while I’m Ridin The Storm Out


----------



## jimmytammy

Maria
I understand. I don’t blame you knowing you were so close to home and get to your little ones safely before the worst hit
Those were some nasty storms!  We watched it all unfold from our 14th floor window with a Birdseye view. We saw minor funnel clouds form then dissipate back into the clouds several times. Luckily nothing formed into a tornado but was still a bit unnerving to watch it all


----------



## Corinne

Thanks for the well wishes Maria!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Sleepy
> I understand we may be driving back in the snow tomorrow night.  If you don’t mind and I’m sure others don’t either, please feel free to run ol man winter over anytime now. I will come to your defense if anyone feels the urge to throw you in jail. But got a feeling at this point any having to deal with said fellow will feel nonethe worse at his loss
> 
> Got a feeling it’s going to be a REO Speedwagon kind of day tomorrow...Back on the Road Again while I’m Ridin The Storm Out


Don't know if you'll see this, *JT*, but it's 9:15 a.m. here and the snow has begun.  You're farther south and east so won't get as much, but I think you'll still get snow and sleet.  This is my 16th year in this particular area, and we've never had so many storms and missed school days in a given year. Usually, we're in the 50s-60s most days with occasionally drops into the 30s and 40s and the spot snow showers. We may, MAY hit the 50s by the end of next week. . .with rain, of course.  Drive carefully and be safe!


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks Sleepy!


----------



## Granny

wnielsen1 said:


> Alright fellow groupies - I am getting in the car this afternoon to be finally, FINALLY returning to our beloved lodge this weekend (Sunday evening to be exact after a 1 night stay at BCV).  I bought CCV when it went on sale to new members last April (banked the points) and am really looking forward to checking out our home again.  Don't be surprised if you see me over at VWL in a chair by the fireplace either - I love how it can be peaceful over there.  And I'll see if I can find out just what the hell they were thinking when they re-imagined the pool.



I hope your stay is an awesome one!  Enjoy our favorite place, and get in a little relaxation between park visits.


----------



## horselover

Hi groupie friends!    Not sure where the time has gone since I got back earlier this month.  I had the best intentions to post some pictures, but then it kept snowing & we kept losing power.    DS19 was home for spring break.  This is my busy season, etc, etc.   And now I'm about to head to DL!      I feel like a total noob too.  No clue what I'm doing once I get there.  No touring plan.  I guess I'll wing it.  The only things I know I'll be doing for sure are early entry on Tue. morning (my one full day) & I have 2 dining reservations.  Napa Rose for my birthday & Cafe Orleans because I must have the monte cristo sandwich.  Must.  Did I mention must?     I do plan to purchase Max Pass & from what I know of DL there are lots of single rider lines so I should be fine.   Then I'm off to my other happy place on Wed.       Jam packed schedule for NZ except for a day or two here & there.  It's all good though.

Oh DS17 heard from his other 3 colleges.  Yes from all.       I do wish now we had given more thought to the state schools he was applying to.  He should have applied to more private schools.  The state schools are offering nothing except for UMass which he should qualify for the free tuition.  We won't know until July but he meets all the criteria so no reason to think he won't get it.   CU Boulder we're still waiting on the separate scholarships for out of state students, but I'm not hopeful.   Stevens he received a half scholarship award which is great.  That's the one school he didn't look at but applied anyway.  So off he goes to accepted student day on 4/14 with DH.  I have to bow out because I won't be home until probaly 1:00 a.m on the 14th.  There is no way I'll have the energy to drive to NJ after traveling for close to 24 hours.  Bummed about that, but nothing I can do about it.

That's about it for my news.   Hope everyone is doing well.  I will try to post some DL pics but no guarantees!


----------



## DVC Jen

Wow that took me nearly an hour to catch up on all the posts.  That will teach me to get sick and not log in for a while.  It has been busy here for us as well.  Our youngest was home all this past week. She was hired by her former community college dance director to choreograph a routine for the student dance company. She  was home for almost an entire week. First time we have seen her since Christmas.  She left today.  I cried.  It will probably be June before we see her again. At least we get 2 weeks with her then as she is going on the cruise and then to Vero with us.  She is going on tour with a band she dances with/for next month.  Very excited about that.  So if anyone lives in the Brooklyn or Chicago area and hears about a small start up band from Austin called TC Superstar go check them out.  

JimmyTammy - great pics.  Makes me miss WDW so much.  Not sure when we will be going back.  It might not be until summer of 2019.  

SleepyDog - I agree you are now TopDog with that letter you sent.  I have thought about doing that as well.  I feel the same way.  I've just been so busy it has slipped my mind.



Corinne said:


> I’m off this week before starting my new job on Monday.  Leaving my company last Friday was harder than I had anticipated...scratch that..leaving some very dear friends and many great coworkers was the difficult part.....I am quite ready for a new adventure.



Good luck, best wishes all positive vibes for you.


----------



## twokats

Wow, I think I had 14 pages to catch up on.  This taking care of the son and having a very good tax season did not give me time to log in and check up on the groupies.  
A belated happy birthday to - APiratesLifeForMe2, DisneyFreaks, Muushka, IceColdPenguin and Inkmahm!  Hope each of your days was totally fantastic.
Also belated happy anniversary to Stopher1.

Sleepy - Top Dog does suit you!!!

DVC Jen - The new vehicle looked good, hope you are enjoying it very much and carrying all the dogs with no issues.

Corrine - Congrats and I understand about leaving a job that you have been at for a while.  I hope the new one meets your expectations.

Clay probably has about one more month a the rehab center he is at.  He has already been there a little over 2 months.  Thank God it is in Greenville, which is 10 miles away from the house, so I have not had to spend as much time on the road like I did when he was in Dallas.  He is progressing and improving daily.  He will probably still be in a wheelchair and need a walker for a while, but for where he was, we can handle that.  Again thanks for all the prayers and pixie dust in the past.  

The latest on me!!!  I had another fracture - this time in the left arm, very close to the wrist.  My ankle turned and I guess I caught myself just right with it to cause the fracture.  My bone density doctor said my bone density test showed a decrease in density, so he was not at all surprised that it happened.  The problem was it happened on night 2 of my 12 night Back to Back cruise on the Wonder.  Needless to say, I still had a great time and with all the broken bones I have had, I had my first plaster cast.  That is all they had on board.  I didn't think I had hurt it bad so it was the next day before I even went to the ship's doctor.  

Like some of you, we don't have a trip until sometime in 2019.  Don't even have a cruise planned after October of this year.  That is unusual for us since we have been taking at least 2 a year for the last few years.  Everyone that is there now or will be going, please have a great time and as said before by others, please post lots of pictures.


----------



## Corinne

Thanks for the well wishes DVCJen!  Exciting news for your daughter, but I sure do understand how hard it is for mom! Sounds like she is doing what she loves, and as parents that’s all we want is for our children to be happy. You will cherish your two weeks with her for sure!


----------



## Corinne

Thank you Twokats!  Continued prayers for Clay, glad he is closer to you as well. Sorry about your fracture, hope it’s healing well.


----------



## NHDisneyMom

Taking a little walk down memory lane this morning. The very first trip for my kids we stayed at the lodge. That was 10 years ago. Although we have been back many times since, this is our first trip returning to WLV. Our first trip we were sprinkled with some serious pixie dust and were honored to be a flag family. We got to meet and talk to Stan   Some pictures from that first trip ...


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for sharing those shots of your family with Stan.  Stan was a great guy and friend too many


----------



## Granny

Wow, it's great that so many Groupies have checked in and updated us with what is going on.  

*Julie*...sounds like you are on the go for a while, and many great plans including another visit to New Zealand!  And I can empathize with this comment....




horselover said:


> And now I'm about to head to DL!  I feel like a total noob too. No clue what I'm doing once I get there. No touring plan. I guess I'll wing it.



...as DW and I will be at Disneyland later in April for a couple of days and we don't have anything planned at all except for a dessert party for the new parade.  I'm sure we will be complete doofs and miss out on a lot due to inexperience.  I keep reading up on DL and the MaxPass (which we'll get), and I guess I have to set my brain back to the old WDW before FP+.  Have a great trip, and yes we will be looking for more of your wonderful pictures!  


*@DVC Jen* ... thanks for the update, and I'm sure you will cherish your trip and cruise with your daughter before she heads to tour with the band.  It sounds like she is chasing her dream in a big way, which is hard on you but exciting to see for our children.  Enjoy your family time on your trip!  


*@twokats* ... Thank you for the update on Clay, and glad to hear some progression for him.  But I'm sorry to hear about your wrist!    Prayers and moose dust for you and your family.  And I have a hard time believing that you'll go 14 months or more without a WDW trip or a cruise!     I hope your recovery is as fast as possible and that you avoid further injuries!  


*@NHDisneyMom* ...  Thank you for the trip down memory lane!  What a wonderful first trip to the Lodge, and you have tugged at many of our memories of that kind and gentle man, Ranger Stan.    I don't think your trip is listed on the first page of this thread.  If you do want to be added to the trip list, you can just send a private conversation to *@sleepydog25 * and he'll add you to the list!  Have a wonderful trip with the family.


----------



## DVC Jen

NHDisneyMom said:


> View attachment 311142 View attachment 311139 View attachment 311140 View attachment 311141 Taking a little walk down memory lane this morning. The very first trip for my kids we stayed at the lodge. That was 10 years ago. Although we have been back many times since, this is our first trip returning to WLV. Our first trip we were sprinkled with some serious pixie dust and were honored to be a flag family. We got to meet and talk to Stan   Some pictures from that first trip ...




Oh this made my day. We loved Stan so much


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Hi groupie friends!    Not sure where the time has gone since I got back earlier this month.  I had the best intentions to post some pictures, but then it kept snowing & we kept losing power.    DS19 was home for spring break.  This is my busy season, etc, etc.   And now I'm about to head to DL!      I feel like a total noob too.  No clue what I'm doing once I get there.  No touring plan.  I guess I'll wing it.  The only things I know I'll be doing for sure are early entry on Tue. morning (my one full day) & I have 2 dining reservations.  Napa Rose for my birthday & Cafe Orleans because I must have the monte cristo sandwich.  Must.  Did I mention must?     I do plan to purchase Max Pass & from what I know of DL there are lots of single rider lines so I should be fine.   Then I'm off to my other happy place on Wed.       Jam packed schedule for NZ except for a day or two here & there.  It's all good though.
> 
> Oh DS17 heard from his other 3 colleges.  Yes from all.       I do wish now we had given more thought to the state schools he was applying to.  He should have applied to more private schools.  The state schools are offering nothing except for UMass which he should qualify for the free tuition.  We won't know until July but he meets all the criteria so no reason to think he won't get it.   CU Boulder we're still waiting on the separate scholarships for out of state students, but I'm not hopeful.   Stevens he received a half scholarship award which is great.  That's the one school he didn't look at but applied anyway.  So off he goes to accepted student day on 4/14 with DH.  I have to bow out because I won't be home until probaly 1:00 a.m on the 14th.  There is no way I'll have the energy to drive to NJ after traveling for close to 24 hours.  Bummed about that, but nothing I can do about it.
> 
> That's about it for my news.   Hope everyone is doing well.  I will try to post some DL pics but no guarantees!



Have a wonderful trip Julie!  It sounds awesome!!!  Still have New Zealand on my list of places to visit.....not quite there yet but soon.  

And now.........


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday @horselover !!!*
*Have a wonderful day and great trip!*

* *​


----------



## Lakegirl

Received my new Dooley &Burke DVC pocketbook yesterday and I absolutely love it.  Much bigger than the brown leather one.  I have a mug with all the DVC logos on them and have found almost all on the pocketbook except the Lodge.  The only thing that I can find is a pine tree so I'm guessing that's it.  Anybody else get one?


----------



## sleepydog25

1) Thanks for the pics, *NHDisneyMom*!  Never met Stan, but he seems so familiar to me, anyway.  You're all set on Page 1, too! 
2) I wanted a D&B but *Luv* wouldn't let me have one.  
3)*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, HORSEY!!   *


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday, Horselover!!!


----------



## Corinne

Lakegirl said:


> Received my new Dooley &Burke DVC pocketbook yesterday and I absolutely love it.  Much bigger than the brown leather one.  I have a mug with all the DVC logos on them and have found almost all on the pocketbook except the Lodge.  The only thing that I can find is a pine tree so I'm guessing that's it.  Anybody else get one?



Hi Lakegirl,

I have the DVC crossbody bag...I have a Dooney obsession, Disney and otherwise...actually I have an obsession with all handbags, but I digress.....

Anyway, I’m embarrassed to admit I haven’t even looked at it that closely, (have not used it yet); but your post prompted me to do so.  I think the pine trees, horse shoes and possibly the bear paws reflect the Lodge?


----------



## Corinne

Happy Birthday Julie!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Julie !!!*​


----------



## Lakegirl

Corinne said:


> Hi Lakegirl,
> 
> I have the DVC crossbody bag...I have a Dooney obsession, Disney and otherwise...actually I have an obsession with all handbags, but I digress.....
> 
> Anyway, I’m embarrassed to admit I haven’t even looked at it that closely, (have not used it yet); but your post prompted me to do so.  I think the pine trees, horse shoes and possibly the bear paws reflect the Lodge?


Thanks for your response.  I thought the horse shoes might be Saratoga, and ar first thought the bear paws but then thought they might be for AKL.  Just surprised there is not a more prominent or stand out correlation to The Lodge.  
I am so in love with this bag.  I am thinking if they have one of the smaller ones when I go in 23 days I might buy it.
I have to ask what do you do for a wallet??  I have a very very old Vera Bradley that I bought at a Disney Springs along time ago that just doesn't go and is looking very worn.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Happy Birthday Horselover!!


----------



## rkstocke5609

Well, I am planning for a cocktail at Geyser Point after departing the Magical Express tomorrow- anyone have a suggestion ?  The drink menu looks so good.  I am thinking the Black Cherry Mule, but that Huckleberry Punch looks inviting too....anybody have a favorite?


----------



## Flossbolna

Happy Birthday @horselover !!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Julie!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

*twokats*
Like Granny says, good news on Clays progress!!  Still lifting him up.  And prayers for your healing as well


----------



## sleepydog25

rkstocke5609 said:


> Well, I am planning for a cocktail at Geyser Point after departing the Magical Express tomorrow- anyone have a suggestion ?  The drink menu looks so good.  I am thinking the Black Cherry Mule, but that Huckleberry Punch looks inviting too....anybody have a favorite?


I've only tried the Huckleberry Punch and it was solid but not an eye-opener. Good but not life altering. Not much help, I know!


----------



## sleepydog25

This is to what we awoke Sunday morning.  7 inches.  Pretty?  Yes. Annoying that it came the last week of March?  Absolutely. Not. A. Fan.

To be fair, by late afternoon, the roadways were mostly clear as the temp rose to 41F. . .of course, that's 10-15 degrees below average for this time of year.

Like *Horsey*, I have a child who has also applied to several colleges and who has been awaiting "yays" or "nays."  She didn't want to go to a state U--despite UVa being one of the top public institutions around and VA Tech being only an hour plus away. Too big. No, all her applications were to expensive liberal arts colleges/universities (good thing her mom has money). Out of the seven to which she applied, she has been accepted into four, turned down by one, put on a waitlist for another, and has yet to hear from the last one. Out of the blue, she was contacted by a small school about an hour and a half from here (I suppose they got her records through the counseling office), and they offered her a full ride.  However, it doesn't hold the cachet of the other schools (I will grant it's not in the same league), so she won't go there, regardless. She should hear from the last school tomorrow. Of her top 4, one has said yes, one no, and one put her on the waitlist.  The last one is also in her top 4.  We shall see. . .

P.S. Only one of the seven is close to home.


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> This is to what we awoke Sunday morning.  7 inches.  Pretty?  Yes. Annoying that it came the last week of March?  Absolutely. Not. A. Fan.



Oh, so that's where the 6-8" of snow we were supposed to get last week ended up.


----------



## twinklebug

Happy Birthday @horselover !


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> Oh, so that's where the 6-8" of snow we were supposed to get last week ended up.


I would gladly ship it your way if it was at all possible.


----------



## DVC Jen

Happy Birthday Horselover!!!


----------



## horselover

Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes.  It was a very nice day.  Can't say I accomplished too much.  I did mostly wander around like a tourist.  DL was packed my the time I arrived (12:30ish).  I somehow missed how to enter by walking from VGC. Took the monorail from DTD.  That too a long time.  I was starving so I grabbed QS, walked the park, then headed for CA.  Less crowded on that side but my lack of sleep from the night before was catching up with me. Grabbed a glass of wine at Wine Country Trattoria's terrace & chilled for awhile. I did do single rider for Radiator Springs. Fun ride. Test track with Cars theming & more outside time. Wait was about 40 min. Stand by 2 hours. MaxPass for me today. Got my room ready text around 4:15 & I was out. I did find the back entrance to VGC from there. So much easier. Crashed for a bit then ended my day with dinner at Napa Rose. Had the Bison Pot Roast. Yummy. Server brought out some chocolate cheesecake bite thing with sorbet for dessert. It was delicious. Not too heavy. Early morning hour at DL today. Hopefully I can figure out how to get there this time.  

VGC is beautiful. Of course I got a super noisy room. Way at the end of the hall.  I can see the ferris wheel & a couple other rides from my balcony.  Some show or something must have been tested over night because there was very loud music around 2:00.  I must be near a loading dock because all I've heard since 4 am is the beep, beep, beep of trucks backing up.  

Better get moving so I can actually ride something today. Have a great day.


----------



## Granny

*

Julie.*..thanks for the update on your stay.  I appreciate any tips you discover on DL as we will be there in a few weeks.  




horselover said:


> DL was packed my the time I arrived (12:30ish).



I am surprised to hear this...my understanding is that DL gets crowded on the weekends (from the local guests) but is manageable during the week?    Or maybe this is Easter week and more crowded than usual?  I'm just trying to set my expectations on what we will be able to experience for a couple of days there later this month.


----------



## horselover

@Granny nothing to compare it to but my guess is pre Easter crowds. Everything had 60-120 min waits yesterday. Not bad so far today but it's only 9. Park opened at 8. I was here at 7. I did buy the MaxPass.


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> @Granny nothing to compare it to but my guess is pre Easter crowds. Everything had 60-120 min waits yesterday. Not bad so far today but it's only 9. Park opened at 8. I was here at 7. I did buy the MaxPass.



I'm sure we will do the MaxPass as well.  I will be interested to see how that works...does it tell you all the return times so you can pick an attraction that you can use the FastPass for quickly?  Or do you just have to "hunt and peck" the various attractions to see what the return time looks like?


----------



## rkstocke5609

Monday,  let’s start with I’m exhausted.  Up just after 4 AM , got to try our newest FP - TSA precheck.  I give this 9/10!!  I like it!  Legroom on airplane seemed worse than ever so I tried to sleep through it.

But, got off, literally walked on to Magical Express and the Lodge was first stop.  Bonus, our room is ready!  Room 2509 just around the corner down the short hallway from elevator.  Score, room request heaven!  Even got pool/lake view which wasn’t requested....

Geyser Pointe exceeds expectations. Black Cherry Mule ****.  New pool, **** , would be 5 stars if bubbles & full grown trees.  Happy with lots of umbrellas to block sun.

Got onto FOP at 9 PM — beautiful ride!

Tuesday, MK .  Did FP+ of BTMR, POTC, & JC.  Lunch at SKIPPERS which we liked- different menu for MK, and we enjoyed.  Scored additional FP’s for Barnstormer, Philharmagic, & Tea Cups and squeezed in Hall of Presidents (1st time for my wife & daughter).  Now back at resort for hot tub and maybe fireworks....

Problems downloading pictures - file to big, hopefully I can resolve & share but smaller file size option not showing up..


----------



## rkstocke5609

horselover said:


> @Granny nothing to compare it to but my guess is pre Easter crowds. Everything had 60-120 min waits yesterday. Not bad so far today but it's only 9. Park opened at 8. I was here at 7. I did buy the MaxPass.



Well, we saw 240 minute stand by line for FOP yesterday....(I don’t roll that way...), so it could be worse...


----------



## rkstocke5609

Happier download from the IPAD than my iPhone...view from balcony....

 

Skippers Canteen dessert, can’t remember what it was called but sure was good!


----------



## Happiest.Haunt_999

Hi all! I was wondering if you all could help me clear something up. DBF and I are looking at finally getting to stay at WL on our next trip and were wondering the difference when it came to DVC rooms b/t BRV and CCV. Which side is the converted hotel rooms and which are the dedicated DVCs? We will only stay dedicated DVC after our last trip to BWV and disliking the converted hotel room set up.

TIA.

ETA: I love this tread!


----------



## rkstocke5609

Happiest.Haunt_999 said:


> Hi all! I was wondering if you all could help me clear something up. DBF and I are looking at finally getting to stay at WL on our next trip and were wondering the difference when it came to DVC rooms b/t BRV and CCV. Which side is the converted hotel rooms and which are the dedicated DVCs? We will only stay dedicated DVC after our last trip to BWV and disliking the converted hotel room set up.
> 
> TIA.
> 
> ETA: I love this tread!


 
Well, BRV (VWL) is the original DVC at Wilderness Lodge and has dedicated Villas, but then too it depends on accommodation size as CCV cabins & Grand Villas would qualify as dedicated...


----------



## Corinne

Lakegirl said:


> Thanks for your response.  I thought the horse shoes might be Saratoga, and ar first thought the bear paws but then thought they might be for AKL.  Just surprised there is not a more prominent or stand out correlation to The Lodge.
> I am so in love with this bag.  I am thinking if they have one of the smaller ones when I go in 23 days I might buy it.
> I have to ask what do you do for a wallet??  I have a very very old Vera Bradley that I bought at a Disney Springs along time ago that just doesn't go and is looking very worn.


 
Oh duh, of course the horseshoes are Saratoga, that didn’t even occur to me, lol! Well, I haven’t used the crossbody yet, but it’s pretty roomy, so I think I can use one of my Spartina wallets.

ETA @Lakegirl I was just on the DVC site, and noticed the bags are available again...I do not have the crossbody pouchette, I have the letter carrier, which is much larger than the typical Dooney letter carriers....which one did you buy!??


----------



## Happiest.Haunt_999

rkstocke5609 said:


> Well, BRV (VWL) is the original DVC at Wilderness Lodge and has dedicated Villas, but then too it depends on accommodation size as CCV cabins & Grand Villas would qualify as dedicated...


Thank you! I'm looking at a studio, so it looks like BRV is what we're looking for. 
Next question: Have those been refurbished lately?


----------



## MiaSRN62

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY HORSELOVER (JULIE)!!! I know you are having a blast in DisneyLand! I am toasting to your birthday from FL. Till we meet again!


*


----------



## rkstocke5609

Happiest.Haunt_999 said:


> Thank you! I'm looking at a studio, so it looks like BRV is what we're looking for.
> Next question: Have those been refurbished lately?



I believe it was 3 1/2 years back but I can say we are in a lock off studio this trip, 3 years back dedicated studio.  Both great and in great condition!


----------



## Happiest.Haunt_999

rkstocke5609 said:


> I believe it was 3 1/2 years back but I can say we are in a lock off studio this trip, 3 years back dedicated studio.  Both great and in great condition!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes.  It was a very nice day.  Can't say I accomplished too much.  I did mostly wander around like a tourist.  DL was packed my the time I arrived (12:30ish).  I somehow missed how to enter by walking from VGC. Took the monorail from DTD.  That too a long time.  I was starving so I grabbed QS, walked the park, then headed for CA.  Less crowded on that side but my lack of sleep from the night before was catching up with me. Grabbed a glass of wine at Wine Country Trattoria's terrace & chilled for awhile. I did do single rider for Radiator Springs. Fun ride. Test track with Cars theming & more outside time. Wait was about 40 min. Stand by 2 hours. MaxPass for me today. Got my room ready text around 4:15 & I was out. I did find the back entrance to VGC from there. So much easier. Crashed for a bit then ended my day with dinner at Napa Rose. Had the Bison Pot Roast. Yummy. Server brought out some chocolate cheesecake bite thing with sorbet for dessert. It was delicious. Not too heavy. Early morning hour at DL today. Hopefully I can figure out how to get there this time.
> 
> VGC is beautiful. Of course I got a super noisy room. Way at the end of the hall.  I can see the ferris wheel & a couple other rides from my balcony.  Some show or something must have been tested over night because there was very loud music around 2:00.  I must be near a loading dock because all I've heard since 4 am is the beep, beep, beep of trucks backing up.
> 
> Better get moving so I can actually ride something today. Have a great day.



Lol - so you got one of the rooms that everyone likes to request!  That side definitely comes with the most noise, especially if they are testing something for WOC during the night.


----------



## rkstocke5609

By the way, this is “The Urban Shelf”...solves the no nightstand problem, but not for beverages.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> I'm sure we will do the MaxPass as well.  I will be interested to see how that works...does it tell you all the return times so you can pick an attraction that you can use the FastPass for quickly?  Or do you just have to "hunt and peck" the various attractions to see what the return time looks like?



 Hi Granny! Max pass will give you a return time for whatever tractions still have them. What I did discover is if you don't like them refresh back out and come back in. It almost always gives you different times  and often earlier times so if the first ones are far out refresh refresh refresh! You'll sometimes see attractions that weren't showing for you start appearing then. 



Happiest.Haunt_999 said:


> Hi all! I was wondering if you all could help me clear something up. DBF and I are looking at finally getting to stay at WL on our next trip and were wondering the difference when it came to DVC rooms b/t BRV and CCV. Which side is the converted hotel rooms and which are the dedicated DVCs? We will only stay dedicated DVC after our last trip to BWV and disliking the converted hotel room set up.
> 
> TIA.
> 
> ETA: I love this tread!



Boulder Ridge was refurbished in early 2014 so four years ago. 

May I ask what you did not like about BWV? It was actually built as DVC originally and is not a converted hotel. Boulder Ridge was also built is DVC originally.   Only AKL Jambo house was converted hotel and now CCV.


----------



## Happiest.Haunt_999

KAT4DISNEY said:


> .
> Boulder Ridge was refurbished in early 2014 so four years ago.
> 
> May I ask what you did not like about BWV? It was actually built as DVC originally and is not a converted hotel. Boulder Ridge was also built is DVC originally.   Only AKL Jambo house was converted hotel and now CCV.



Thanks.

Was it? Because it seems like a whole different level of DVC than we are used to at Kidani. The room we got at BWV just seemed so lower level from the squeaky bed that felt like it was going to collapse at any moment, to the run down looking decor, it was just bad.


----------



## twinklebug

Happiest.Haunt_999 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Was it? Because it seems like a whole different level of DVC than we are used to at Kidani. The room we got at BWV just seemed so lower level from the squeaky bed that felt like it was going to collapse at any moment, to the run down looking decor, it was just bad.



I'm so sorry your BWV stay was tainted. I love that resort. 

One thing to keep cached in the back of your memory is that the housekeeping manager will always work to help you out. One year I had a queen bed with one side entirely collapsed. After calling housekeeping twice about the issue and no one coming to see about it, the manager just happened to be making rounds checking which units had the new televisions installed. I mentioned to her the problem with the bed, and within 30 minutes I had a brand new bed unwrapped and placed in my room. This was at VWL (BRV) but I believe all managers will take their jobs just as seriously. The lesson I learned: Escalate the issue!


----------



## Happiest.Haunt_999

twinklebug said:


> I'm so sorry your BWV stay was tainted. I love that resort.
> 
> One thing to keep cached in the back of your memory is that the housekeeping manager will always work to help you out. One year I had a queen bed with one side entirely collapsed. After calling housekeeping twice about the issue and no one coming to see about it, the manager just happened to be making rounds checking which units had the new televisions installed. I mentioned to her the problem with the bed, and within 30 minutes I had a brand new bed unwrapped and placed in my room. This was at VWL (BRV) but I believe all managers will take their jobs just as seriously. The lesson I learned: Escalate the issue!



We did but sadly they didn't give a hoot. Oh well, lesson learned.


----------



## rkstocke5609

This stuff was for sale 3 years ago when I stayed....time to find out why it’s still at the store.  One small bit on the rocks should be OK...

Tried the Huckleberry punch - ****.

Found a 1/2 basketball court back near cabin parking, even has lights for night use!  Get a basketball from the boat rental place — also, some grillers (next to basketball court) showed me a fancy bbq utensil set they just checked out from the boat rental place as well.


----------



## Lakegirl

rkstocke5609 said:


> Monday,  let’s start with I’m exhausted.  Up just after 4 AM , got to try our newest FP - TSA precheck.  I give this 9/10!!  I like it!  Legroom on airplane seemed worse than ever so I tried to sleep through it.
> 
> But, got off, literally walked on to Magical Express and the Lodge was first stop.  Bonus, our room is ready!  Room 2509 just around the corner down the short hallway from elevator.  Score, room request heaven!  Even got pool/lake view which wasn’t requested....
> 
> Geyser Pointe exceeds expectations. Black Cherry Mule ****.  New pool, **** , would be 5 stars if bubbles & full grown trees.  Happy with lots of umbrellas to block sun.
> 
> Got onto FOP at 9 PM — beautiful ride!
> 
> Tuesday, MK .  Did FP+ of BTMR, POTC, & JC.  Lunch at SKIPPERS which we liked- different menu for MK, and we enjoyed.  Scored additional FP’s for Barnstormer, Philharmagic, & Tea Cups and squeezed in Hall of Presidents (1st time for my wife & daughter).  Now back at resort for hot tub and maybe fireworks....
> 
> Problems downloading pictures - file to big, hopefully I can resolve & share but smaller file size option not showing up..



What did you put on you room requests?


----------



## rkstocke5609

Lakegirl said:


> What did you put on you room requests?


Called 1 week before arrival and asked for “a villa as close as possible to the elevator because my wife is having foot problems”, which is true.  Fortunately, we’ve gotten through two days and dodged blisters which she has frequent issues with.


----------



## Lakegirl

rkstocke5609 said:


> Called 1 week before arrival and asked for “a villa as close as possible to the elevator because my wife is having foot problems”, which is true.  Fortunately, we’ve gotten through two days and dodged blisters which she has frequent issues with.


Great!! Did you call member services or the resort directly?


----------



## Lakegirl

We will be having dinner at AP one night on our upcoming trip.  What is everybody's favorites there?  We have never been and really looking forward to it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sleepydog25

Happiest.Haunt_999 said:


> Hi all! I was wondering if you all could help me clear something up. DBF and I are looking at finally getting to stay at WL on our next trip and were wondering the difference when it came to DVC rooms b/t BRV and CCV. Which side is the converted hotel rooms and which are the dedicated DVCs? We will only stay dedicated DVC after our last trip to BWV and disliking the converted hotel room set up.
> 
> TIA.
> 
> ETA: I love this tread!


First off, !  Glad you could join us!  Second, just to reiterate, the new Copper Creek rooms are in the WL hotel proper, and they're very new seeing as they just opened last summer.  The layout is a bit shotgun style since they're essentially a restructure of the existing space. The VWL (BRV if you must) portion is set apart from the main hotel, though they are connected by a relatively short covered walkway.  Third, as others have proffered, the refurb on the VWL rooms  was about four years ago. They're still in good shape overall. Hope you get what you want!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happiest.Haunt_999 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Was it? Because it seems like a whole different level of DVC than we are used to at Kidani. The room we got at BWV just seemed so lower level from the squeaky bed that felt like it was going to collapse at any moment, to the run down looking decor, it was just bad.



BWV is 11 or 12 years old than Kidani.  It was the second DVC built at WDW and is a different layout than Kidani but it was always a DVC.  BCV is a close cousin to it although I think they actually replaced the tile in the studios at BCV and they didn't at BWV when they did the "full" refurb.   The VWL layout (aka Boulder Ridge) is virtually identical to BWV but the decor is different.  If you want shiny new then CCV will be the better option.  And BWV was actually more recently refurbed than Boulder Ridge but again, it's a different decor.


----------



## sleepydog25

Lakegirl said:


> We will be having dinner at AP one night on our upcoming trip.  What is everybody's favorites there?  We have never been and really looking forward to it. Thanks in advance.


Our favorites:  charcuterie, the braised short rib Bolognese, smoked mushroom bisque (a Must Have), cedar plank salmon (signature dish), scallops, the cobbler, and the house made donuts. The bisque, salmon, and cobbler are their quintessential dishes. They usually have buffalo though not currently, so I suspect the venison osso buco would be a good replacement. I've also not had the venison tartar but would love to try it as it's one of my favorite dishes.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Lakegirl said:


> Great!! Did you call member services or the resort directly?



Member services as every angle I tried at getting the resort redirected me to member services.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Oh, forgot to mention a minor “brush with fame” of sorts — saw Marcus Lemonis of the CNBC show “The Profit” today near Splash Mountain. I just gave him a nod as I am sure he didn’t want attention as he was probably there with family...


----------



## MiaSRN62

rkstocke5609 said:


> View attachment 311854
> 
> This stuff was for sale 3 years ago when I stayed....time to find out why it’s still at the store.  One small bit on the rocks should be OK...
> 
> Tried the Huckleberry punch - ****.
> .



*Ron*....is either good? We were looking at these in Mickey' Pantry last week.


----------



## Happiest.Haunt_999

sleepydog25 said:


> First off, !  Glad you could join us!  Second, just to reiterate, the new Copper Creek rooms are in the WL hotel proper, and they're very new seeing as they just opened last summer.  The layout is a bit shotgun style since they're essentially a restructure of the existing space. The VWL (BRV if you must) portion is set apart from the main hotel, though they are connected by a relatively short covered walkway.  Third, as others have proffered, the refurb on the VWL rooms  was about four years ago. They're still in good shape overall. Hope you get what you want!



Thank you!


----------



## Happiest.Haunt_999

KAT4DISNEY said:


> BWV is 11 or 12 years old than Kidani.  It was the second DVC built at WDW and is a different layout than Kidani but it was always a DVC.  BCV is a close cousin to it although I think they actually replaced the tile in the studios at BCV and they didn't at BWV when they did the "full" refurb.   The VWL layout (aka Boulder Ridge) is virtually identical to BWV but the decor is different.  If you want shiny new then CCV will be the better option.  And BWV was actually more recently refurbed than Boulder Ridge but again, it's a different decor.



Ok, I know alot of this because I've been going to WDW for over 30 years. I just came here to ask that simple question about VWL and that is all, I got my answer and am happy.

Have a good day (and I mean that sincerely! )


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happiest.Haunt_999 said:


> Ok, I know alot of this because I've been going to WDW for over 30 years. I just came here to ask that simple question about VWL and that is all, I got my answer and am happy.
> 
> Have a good day (and I mean that sincerely! )



It was my sincere attempt to help you find the location that might work best for your expectations.

Have an enjoyable trip.


----------



## horselover

MiaSRN62 said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY HORSELOVER (JULIE)!!! I know you are having a blast in DisneyLand! I am toasting to your birthday from FL. Till we meet again!
> 
> 
> *



Thanks @MiaSRN62!  That was a fun afternoon. Looking forward to doing to again soon



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Lol - so you got one of the rooms that everyone likes to request!  That side definitely comes with the most noise, especially if they are testing something for WOC during the night.



They like to put me in noisy rooms!  My only request was upper floor.   Maybe tonight will be quieter. Last night & I know tomorrow I will be lucky to get a few hours of sleep so I am.hoping for peace tonight. I do like VGC very much.  Decor is obviously appealing. Can't beat this location. Parks are packed but what can you do. I'll return in the future but not over a holiday.

Ron enjoy your trip!


----------



## Happiest.Haunt_999

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It was my sincere attempt to help you find the location that might work best for your expectations.
> 
> Have an enjoyable trip.


Thank you


----------



## rkstocke5609

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Ron*....is either good? We were looking at these in Mickey' Pantry last week.



The moonshine did taste like apple pie which could be dangerous if not careful.

Huckleberry Punch a Geyser Pointe drink was a 4/5 Star drink for me.



horselover said:


> Thanks @MiaSRN62!  That was a fun afternoon. Looking forward to doing to again soon
> 
> 
> 
> They like to put me in noisy rooms!  My only request was upper floor.   Maybe tonight will be quieter. Last night & I know tomorrow I will be lucky to get a few hours of sleep so I am.hoping for peace tonight. I do like VGC very much.  Decor is obviously appealing. Can't beat this location. Parks are packed but what can you do. I'll return in the future but not over a holiday.
> 
> Ron enjoy your trip!



Thanks Julie!  You too!


----------



## sleepydog25

Well, DD's last school from which to hear has said "no."  Not a big deal, since one of her top three already said "yes."  Though she hasn't quite committed to said school, she did just tell me moments ago, "I'm 99% certain that's my choice."  So begins the adventure. . .I think. . .


----------



## twinklebug

So Groupies, any thoughts on the announced use of Reunion Station?
I'd be interested in seeing what those animation classes are like. I'm not interested in the concierge service as we tend to sleep in  and are out in the evening, missing both the morning and evening offerings, defeating the entire point of it. 
The lounge in the evening sounds interesting, but not sure how that is really any different than going around the corner to the actual bar.


----------



## Dean Marino

I rarely post.  But noticed some interest from a (potential) new DVC member - thinking about BRV.
WDW will insist that BRV (the REAL Villas at Wilderness Lodge) is sold out.

Bull. .

EVERY DAY, WDW reclaims points from "sold out" DVC properties via RFR, and foreclosure.  WE bought BRV in 2012.  WDW was adamant that it was sold out.  We just asked them "Do you want the money or not?" 

1 week later?  We had a 275 point contract.  We will hit "break even", vs DISCOUNTED Main Hotel Rooms, in April of 2018.  Been tracking the diminishing "discounts" since 2012.

So - advice.... NOTHING is really "sold out".  Be a hard nose.  Don't just take whatever DVC is pushing this month.  ASK them if they want the Money (it's substantial), and make 'em work for a living.  BUY where you want to STAY, and get that 11 month window.

Today?  DVC will push Aulani and Saratoga Springs.  If you don't want this?  JUST SAY NO.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Dean Marino said:


> I rarely post.  But noticed some interest from a (potential) new DVC member - thinking about BRV.
> WDW will insist that BRV (the REAL Villas at Wilderness Lodge) is sold out.
> 
> Bull. .
> 
> EVERY DAY, WDW reclaims points from "sold out" DVC properties via RFR, and foreclosure.  WE bought BRV in 2012.  WDW was adamant that it was sold out.  We just asked them "Do you want the money or not?"
> 
> 1 week later?  We had a 275 point contract.  We will hit "break even", vs DISCOUNTED Main Hotel Rooms, in April of 2018.  Been tracking the diminishing "discounts" since 2012.
> 
> So - advice.... NOTHING is really "sold out".  Be a hard nose.  Don't just take whatever DVC is pushing this month.  ASK them if they want the Money (it's substantial), and make 'em work for a living.  BUY where you want to STAY, and get that 11 month window.
> 
> Today?  DVC will push Aulani and Saratoga Springs.  If you don't want this?  JUST SAY NO.



I agree with this, but no where is the cost verses years left in contract tougher to justify than BRV verses CCV.  I mean, what is it buying direct?  $165/point verses $200/point ?  Truth is, the difference probably swings in favor of CCV pretty easy given the extra 32 years and what that means for resale value down the road.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rkstocke5609 said:


> I agree with this, but no where is the cost verses years left in contract tougher to justify than BRV verses CCV.  I mean, what is it buying direct?  $165/point verses $200/point ?  Truth is, the difference probably swings in favor of CCV pretty easy given the extra 32 years and what that means for resale value down the road.



It's even closer direct - disregarding incentives on CCV it's $171/pt for VWL and $181 for CCV.  Buy at 175 points?  With reported incentives CCV is the equivalent of $166 and change/pt so less than BRV.


----------



## rkstocke5609

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It's even closer direct - disregarding incentives on CCV it's $171/pt for VWL and $181 for CCV.  Buy at 175 points?  With reported incentives CCV is the equivalent of $166 and change/pt so less than BRV.



Yep, so there you go.  If someone is going to buy direct it seems ridiculous to buy any contract at a resort expiring in 2042 just based on the resale value down the road.  Having said that, I still think resale is a better option for many people - but I am saddened that perks were discontinued.  Seems to me things like AP discounts were reasonable to offer anyone paying the ever increasing maintenance fees.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Groupie trivia, what floor are these elevator doors...


----------



## rkstocke5609

Pictures coming.  Long day yesterday, DW & DD were sleeping in as we had Epcot FP’s later in day.  So, I got up alone and did MK by 8:10.  Got Astro Orbiter, Pooh, Small World, Haunted Mansion & BTMR in that order, than grabbed the train then boat back to WL by 10:20 and grabbed breakfast from RF to bring back to room.  Basketball & Pool time until 2:30 then off to Epcot.  Dinner was good at Tutto Italia (first time).  Checked out member lounge also.  Nice spot for a break.  Frozen ride I thought was cute.  Olaf was really well done.  My daughter hates Frozen, so I had to keep reminding her not to ruin other’s fun.  I got her laughing when I whispered in her ear : “ Do ya wanna eat a snow cone?” Instead of “build a snowman”..
Then, we caught the monorail to go watch MK fireworks from the TC ferry dock.  Great spot.  Then we headed back into MK because it was going to open until 2.  But DD & I faded by 11, DW stayed later than us to do some shopping.

  

Interesting way to serve Caesar salad...


----------



## rkstocke5609




----------



## rkstocke5609

Wonder what Disney gets to rent out this 35’ cruiser with the flybridge.....


----------



## rkstocke5609

Had to ride this as it’s the “end of the trail”, Coco cometh soon I think.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rkstocke5609 said:


> Groupie trivia, what floor are these elevator doors...
> 
> View attachment 312240 View attachment 312241



The moose is either floor one or floor three isn't it?  I don't know about the other - don't think we've stayed on the floor with that one - it's very pretty!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I just noticed this information that it's Disney classic movies on TCM tonight.  I always enjoy this although will miss this round.  

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...gins-tonight-at-8pm-on-turner-classic-movies/


----------



## rkstocke5609

Reunion Station unmasked.....

 

Outside, but covered and 1/2 walled faces lake, worker,said their would be a playground in here...?  (Below)



Worker said that they only have 2 days of work left and it will be done...I have to say the furniture looks way nicer than that stuff I saw in the member lounge yesterday..


----------



## Mather50

Not sure if this the place to post...BUT, oh well.

Every year we got to VWL, I have my very specific routine while my wife and kids sleep of walking the longest way to the roaring forks with a zen-like satisfaction of the early morning quiet and sounds of WL nature which concludes with me getting my staple egg sandwich, hashbrowns and coffee.  We go back in May, and I just looked at the menu and they have removed my egg sandwich!  (yes, I'm a little off).  It was never a great breakfast or anything, it was just my "thing".  I now see they have replaced it with a breakfast pizza?!  sacrilege!

Anywho, I guess I could just bring in garden grocer and cook in the room, but I'm not a big fan of cooking a lot on vacation...does anyone know when they refresh the menus at RF?


----------



## rkstocke5609

Mather50 said:


> Not sure if this the place to post...BUT, oh well.
> 
> Every year we got to VWL, I have my very specific routine while my wife and kids sleep of walking the longest way to the roaring forks with a zen-like satisfaction of the early morning quiet and sounds of WL nature which concludes with me getting my staple egg sandwich, hashbrowns and coffee.  We go back in May, and I just looked at the menu and they have removed my egg sandwich!  (yes, I'm a little off).  It was never a great breakfast or anything, it was just my "thing".  I now see they have replaced it with a breakfast pizza?!  sacrilege!
> 
> Anywho, I guess I could just bring in garden grocer and cook in the room, but I'm not a big fan of cooking a lot on vacation...does anyone know when they refresh the menus at RF?



Actually, the breakfast pizza thing wasn’t as bad as it sounds.  Also, in the evening they had a hot ham & cheese in a hot cabinet and it makes me wonder if a breakfast sandwich doesn’t end up there in the mornings, but I didn’t look.  There are things at Roaring Fork that aren’t on the “official” menu, of that I am sure.  I saw a cheese & veggie tray in a cold cabinet...


----------



## Mather50

Thanks Ron, you give me hope!


----------



## sleepydog25

Mather50 said:


> Not sure if this the place to post...BUT, oh well.
> 
> Every year we got to VWL, I have my very specific routine while my wife and kids sleep of walking the longest way to the roaring forks with a zen-like satisfaction of the early morning quiet and sounds of WL nature which concludes with me getting my staple egg sandwich, hashbrowns and coffee.  We go back in May, and I just looked at the menu and they have removed my egg sandwich!  (yes, I'm a little off).  It was never a great breakfast or anything, it was just my "thing".  I now see they have replaced it with a breakfast pizza?!  sacrilege!
> 
> Anywho, I guess I could just bring in garden grocer and cook in the room, but I'm not a big fan of cooking a lot on vacation...does anyone know when they refresh the menus at RF?


This is a good place; unfortunately, I don't carry good news. They don't refresh the menu often, I don't believe.  As you may be aware, they did a complete refurbishment of RF last year, and when it reopened, it looked better, especially the outside seating area.  However, they reduced their food options, and most of what they decided to offer isn't of very good quality--a double whammy. Beating a thoroughly dead horse here, but one of the most beloved items to disappear were the made-to-order Mickey waffles with three or four different options of toppings. That your egg sammie disappeared, too, doesn't surprise me as their intent seems to be more pre-packaged meals, both hot and cold. For a short time, Geyser Point carried a few excellent breakfast items; however, they soon cut back on those offerings, and then a few months ago GP had completely shut down for breakfast except for a vague note on the website:  *Please visit Geyser Point for Today's Breakfast Selections.*

I do hope you find an item at RF that will work in place of your egg sandwich and hasbrowns.  And, despite my kvetching, .  You caught me on a busy day.  

Thanks for the pics, *Ron*!! You know I hate seeing that End of the Trail sign, though!


----------



## rkstocke5609

sleepydog25 said:


> This is a good place; unfortunately, I don't carry good news. They don't refresh the menu often, I don't believe.  As you may be aware, they did a complete refurbishment of RF last year, and when it reopened, it looked better, especially the outside seating area.  However, they reduced their food options, and most of what they decided to offer isn't of very good quality--a double whammy. Beating a thoroughly dead horse here, but one of the most beloved items to disappear were the made-to-order Mickey waffles with three or four different options of toppings. That your egg sammie disappeared, too, doesn't surprise me as their intent seems to be more pre-packaged meals, both hot and cold. For a short time, Geyser Point carried a few excellent breakfast items; however, they soon cut back on those offerings, and then a few months ago GP had completely shut down for breakfast except for a vague note on the website:  *Please visit Geyser Point for Today's Breakfast Selections.*
> 
> I do hope you find an item at RF that will work in place of your egg sandwich and hasbrowns.  And, despite my kvetching, .  You caught me on a busy day.
> 
> Thanks for the pics, *Ron*!! You know I hate seeing that End of the Trail sign, though!



Also, Geyser Pointe told me they do breakfast on Friday, Saturday, Sunday only.  Not closed.


----------



## Mather50

Thanks for the welcome 

Yeah, I haven't been since 2016 (BLT in 2017 during the construction).  Oh well, life will go on, the earth will only slightly tilt off its axis and all that...Looking forward to checking out Geyser Point, but definitely bummed about the menu changes beyond even my egg sandwich fix.  Thanks again Ron & Sleepydog.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Satuli Canteen in Avatar — blueberry cream cheese mousse, unreal look, absolutely fabulous and you can’t get it anywhere else.  Remember when every QS offered carrot cake as the staple?  No more..


----------



## Lakegirl

sleepydog25 said:


> Our favorites:  charcuterie, the braised short rib Bolognese, smoked mushroom bisque (a Must Have), cedar plank salmon (signature dish), scallops, the cobbler, and the house made donuts. The bisque, salmon, and cobbler are their quintessential dishes. They usually have buffalo though not currently, so I suspect the venison osso buco would be a good replacement. I've also not had the venison tartar but would love to try it as it's one of my favorite dishes.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## rkstocke5609

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The moose is either floor one or floor three isn't it?  I don't know about the other - don't think we've stayed on the floor with that one - it's very pretty!



So, the lobby has the bear/train elevator front and all other floors have the moose..


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rkstocke5609 said:


> So, the lobby has the bear/train elevator front and all other floors have the moose..



Phhhhtttt - haha, just got that so wrong!  I think we're always chatting about this waiting to go up the elevator.  At least that's my story.


----------



## Starwind

rkstocke5609 said:


> Groupie trivia, what floor are these elevator doors...
> 
> View attachment 312240 View attachment 312241



The floor numbers are on the signs to the left of the elevator itself, in the pictures.  So 1 and 5 are where the pictures were taken.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Starwind said:


> The floor numbers are on the signs to the left of the elevator itself, in the pictures.  So 1 and 5 are where the pictures were taken.





I'm an idiot.


----------



## rkstocke5609

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm an idiot.



Me too for not making sure those weren’t in the shot..


----------



## Muushka

Good afternoon my faithful VWL Groupies.  So today I went to DVC Member to bank our 18 points.  While there I see that people staying on WDW properties will now have to pay an overnight parking fee!!!  I was stunned.  So then I came on the Disboards to see how the community board was handling the news and sure enough, alerts the my name was used!  And lo and behold, birthday wishes!  You guys are the best, you know that?  Thank you everyone.  I really do appreciate it.

We were on Oasis (the ship) for my birthday.  That is one huge ship!

So good to see you all.  Huugs,  Muush



KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Birthday @Muushka !!!*​





Granny said:


> *Muushka !!!*...another Groupie who we only get to see infrequently.  We miss you too, Barb.  And we want to wish you:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 305618





jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday Barb(aka Muushka)!!!!





sleepydog25 said:


> Sadly, I never met Ranger Stan; however, that is my dream job!! I'm in the chorus of those who will find themselves in Florida in the not too distant future, so perhaps there's hope for me yet!
> 
> Okay, now I want to see the pic
> We do miss you, *Eliza*!  Been too long.  I love the "run with the big dogs" description. I may have to steal it at some point.
> 
> *And, Happy Birthday, Muushka!!*





Dizny Dad said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUUSH!
> *
> . . .and tell Mr. Muush we all said Hello!





bobbiwoz said:


>





DVC Jen said:


> Happy Birthday Muushka





twinklebug said:


> Happy Birthday @Muushka !!!





Corinne said:


> *Happiest of Birthdays Muush!!!!!!*





MiaSRN62 said:


> Happy belated birthday Muushka! Miss you!


----------



## rkstocke5609

OK, so....did I mention it is insanely busy down here?  So, we did Studios this morning, then Disney Springs for lunch (Homecomin’, really liked it!).  Then wandered the Springs and I took my daughter on the virtual reality Star Wars thing called “The Void” — this is exceptional and should make everybody’s must do list.  My daughter says it’s better than Flight of Passage (of course for $35/person it better be something special).  The Void is right across from Earl of Sandwich for reference.

Picture time — deviled eggs appy from Homecomin’ :


----------



## sleepydog25

A *Muushka* sighting!  Hope you had a great birthday!


----------



## DenLo

rkstocke5609 said:


> OK, so....did I mention it is insanely busy down here?  So, we did Studios this morning, then Disney Springs for lunch (Homecomin’, really liked it!).  Then wandered the Springs and I took my daughter on the virtual reality Star Wars thing called “The Void” — this is exceptional and should make everybody’s must do list.  My daughter says it’s better than Flight of Passage (of course for $35/person it better be something special).  The Void is right across from Earl of Sandwich for reference.



Good to hear about *The Void*.  I would be interested in an adults perspective, the Void versus Flight of Passage, have you done both?


----------



## rkstocke5609

DenLo said:


> Good to hear about *The Void*.  I would be interested in an adults perspective, the Void versus Flight of Passage, have you done both?



Yeah,  I did the Void with my daughter (11).  It was easily the most unique thing I’ve ever done, but also my first time doing VR.  Definitely worth it, I will do it again.  Also, I loved FOP, it was a beautiful ride.  The VOID is a bit better.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rkstocke5609 said:


> Yeah,  I did the Void with my daughter (11).  It was easily the most unique thing I’ve ever done, but also my first time doing VR.  Definitely worth it, I will do it again.  Also, I loved FOP, it was a beautiful ride.  The VOID is a bit better.



I suggested to our group in Jaunuary and got zero responses......until we got there.  Then, since it was all booked up they were wondering why they hadn't said yes!


----------



## rkstocke5609

Reunion Station Picture Update - walked by at 9:15 PM and the door was unlocked?!?!


----------



## rkstocke5609

Geyser Pointe Easter Brunch Menu:


----------



## LVSWL

Muushka said:


> Good afternoon my faithful VWL Groupies.  So today I went to DVC Member to bank our 18 points.  While there I see that people staying on WDW properties will now have to pay an overnight parking fee!!!  I was stunned.  So then I came on the Disboards to see how the community board was handling the news and sure enough, alerts the my name was used!  And lo and behold, birthday wishes!  You guys are the best, you know that?  Thank you everyone.  I really do appreciate it.
> 
> We were on Oasis (the ship) for my birthday.  That is one huge ship!
> 
> So good to see you all.  Huugs,  Muush


 
Hi Muushka!! Long time! Happy Birthday!


----------



## horselover

Greetings from the other side of the world!  Just popping in to wish you all a happy Easter. It's practically over here.  The Easter bunny somehow managed to find me at my hotel.  When I returned from touring there was an chocolate Easter egg on my bed.   Nice touch from my hotel.  

Weather has been glorious.  Wine delicious.  I've thoroughly enjoyed my first visit to the Hawke's Bay region of NZ.  It definitely won't be my last.  Off to the next location Rotorua tomorrow.   I'll stop near Lake Taupo somewhere to get a hike in.  I need to work off all the wine.


----------



## Corinne

* *
*Happy Easter Groupies!*


----------



## rkstocke5609

He Has Risen!


----------



## Granny

rkstocke5609 said:


> He Has Risen!



He has risen indeed!  


*Ron*...thanks for the continued sleuth work and photos from your visit.  I hope that you are enjoying your last full day of your trip and that you have a safe trip home tomorrow!


----------



## Granny




----------



## rkstocke5609

Granny said:


> He has risen indeed!
> 
> 
> *Ron*...thanks for the continued sleuth work and photos from your visit.  I hope that you are enjoying your last full day of your trip and that you have a safe trip home tomorrow!


Even better, my flight isn’t until 8:30 pm on Tuesday night...


----------



## rkstocke5609

Easter Candy grab...


----------



## Dean Marino

rkstocke5609 said:


> Reunion Station Picture Update - walked by at 9:15 PM and the door was unlocked?!?!
> 
> View attachment 312977 View attachment 312978 View attachment 312979


It has a DROP CEILING. Unacceptable. Looks like my basement.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Morimoto Asia lives up to the hype.  I will be back...


----------



## jimmytammy

Sorry folks, after we got home last Sat we have been in a whirlwind of playing catchup with life and work.  A late Happy Easter to all!!
*Ron*, so right and so true, He is Risen indeed!!  I love Morimoto, those ribs, mmmmm
*Barb, *so sorry I missed you(a Muushka sighting is always a good one)

Im sure a lot of you that were following along could tell we had really great trip to WDW.  We were so relaxed, it was nice. I was doing so good on the picture posting, then wham, it came to a screeching halt.  I don't know what I was doing wrong, or DIS wasn't allowing me to post, not sure. Anyway, maybe next trip I can get it figured out.  I go through almost the entire trip, but had a few photos I wanted to share the last day, but to no avail


----------



## DVC Jen

Dean Marino said:


> It has a DROP CEILING. Unacceptable. Looks like my basement.



it does look like a basement


----------



## ottawagreg

Just saw this on the web. 

*New Digital Key Feature Coming Soon to My Disney Experience App*




by Thomas Smith, Editorial Content Director, Disney Parks

At Walt Disney World Resort, we are always looking for ways to wow our guests with new technology that enhances their experience. The My Disney Experience app is a perfect example, with recently introduced features like mobile order and online check-in that are providing families and friends with additional choices to make their vacation even more enjoyable and convenient. Today, we are unveiling another exciting app feature: a digital key.

Coming soon to Disney’s Wilderness Lodge, a new feature in the My Disney Experience app will allow guests to quickly unlock their hotel room using a digital key on their mobile devices, providing them with another seamless room entry option that brings added ease and flexibility to their experience.

Guests can also use their digital key to unlock the hotel entrance gate and common area doors requiring a key, which may include pools, fitness centers, elevators and club level lounges. Arriving travel parties that have checked in online may even use their digital key to bypass the need to visit the front desk, giving them the opportunity to go directly to their room when it is ready and start their vacation even faster.

The feature represents the latest evolution of keyless room entry, which we began offering with the MagicBand, the unique all-in-one device that effortlessly connects the vacation choices guests make in My Disney Experience. Guests may use either or both options to enter their room during their stay.

So how does it work? To use their digital key, guests can opt in and activate the feature on their check-in day through a brief set up process in the app. To enter their room, guests tap the “Unlock Door” button and then simply hold their phone against the door lock. Check out the video below to see a sneak peek of the feature in action.


----------



## ottawagreg

jimmytammy said:


> Sleepy That pic is actually taken in a room next to Tortugas Tavern, near the restrooms, close to one of The Sorcerors Game locations
> 
> Its snowing here, I wanna go back to FL


I recognized it from sorcerers game. My daughter plays. I carry notebook with cards. I looks like a decent place to grab a bite. Have you dined there? Worthwhile? We are inside of 90 days. Things are looking up!


----------



## twinklebug

ottawagreg said:


> *New Digital Key Feature Coming Soon to My Disney Experience App*
> by Thomas Smith, Editorial Content Director, Disney Parks
> 
> At Walt Disney World Resort, we are always looking for ways to wow our guests with new technology that enhances their experience. The My Disney Experience app is a perfect example, with recently introduced features like mobile order and online check-in that are providing families and friends with additional choices to make their vacation even more enjoyable and convenient. Today, we are unveiling another exciting app feature: a digital key.
> 
> Coming soon to Disney’s Wilderness Lodge, a new feature in the My Disney Experience app will allow guests to quickly unlock their hotel room using a digital key on their mobile devices, providing them with another seamless room entry option that brings added ease and flexibility to their experience.
> 
> Guests can also use their digital key to unlock the hotel entrance gate and common area doors requiring a key, which may include pools, fitness centers, elevators and club level lounges. Arriving travel parties that have checked in online may even use their digital key to bypass the need to visit the front desk, giving them the opportunity to go directly to their room when it is ready and start their vacation even faster.
> 
> The feature represents the latest evolution of keyless room entry, which we began offering with the MagicBand, the unique all-in-one device that effortlessly connects the vacation choices guests make in My Disney Experience. Guests may use either or both options to enter their room during their stay.
> 
> So how does it work? To use their digital key, guests can opt in and activate the feature on their check-in day through a brief set up process in the app. To enter their room, guests tap the “Unlock Door” button and then simply hold their phone against the door lock. Check out the video below to see a sneak peek of the feature in action.



You don't want to know the number of times I forget and leave my phone behind when I go out, be it on vacation or not. I'll take a pink magicband please.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ottawagreg said:


> So how does it work? To use their digital key, guests can opt in and activate the feature on their check-in day through a brief set up process in the app. To enter their room, guests tap the “Unlock Door” button and then simply hold their phone against the door lock. Check out the video below to see a sneak peek of the feature in action.



Oh yeah, that sounds easier than using a MB.  



twinklebug said:


> You don't want to know the number of times I forget and leave my phone behind when I go out, be it on vacation or not. I'll take a pink magicband please.



MB for me too!

Active the feature, tap unlock, hold the phone up against the lock - yikes!


----------



## rkstocke5609

ottawagreg said:


> Just saw this on the web.
> 
> *New Digital Key Feature Coming Soon to My Disney Experience App*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Thomas Smith, Editorial Content Director, Disney Parks
> 
> At Walt Disney World Resort, we are always looking for ways to wow our guests with new technology that enhances their experience. The My Disney Experience app is a perfect example, with recently introduced features like mobile order and online check-in that are providing families and friends with additional choices to make their vacation even more enjoyable and convenient. Today, we are unveiling another exciting app feature: a digital key.
> 
> Coming soon to Disney’s Wilderness Lodge, a new feature in the My Disney Experience app will allow guests to quickly unlock their hotel room using a digital key on their mobile devices, providing them with another seamless room entry option that brings added ease and flexibility to their experience.
> 
> Guests can also use their digital key to unlock the hotel entrance gate and common area doors requiring a key, which may include pools, fitness centers, elevators and club level lounges. Arriving travel parties that have checked in online may even use their digital key to bypass the need to visit the front desk, giving them the opportunity to go directly to their room when it is ready and start their vacation even faster.
> 
> The feature represents the latest evolution of keyless room entry, which we began offering with the MagicBand, the unique all-in-one device that effortlessly connects the vacation choices guests make in My Disney Experience. Guests may use either or both options to enter their room during their stay.
> 
> So how does it work? To use their digital key, guests can opt in and activate the feature on their check-in day through a brief set up process in the app. To enter their room, guests tap the “Unlock Door” button and then simply hold their phone against the door lock. Check out the video below to see a sneak peek of the feature in action.



Another choice is fine, I think it could save on those nasty trips back to the lobby when magic bands fail to open the door to your villa...but I prefer the MB also.  I NEVER take my phone to the pool area.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rkstocke5609 said:


> Another choice is fine, I think it could save on those nasty trips back to the lobby when magic bands fail to open the door to your villa...but I prefer the MB also.  I NEVER take my phone to the pool area.



The MB accesses your MDE account information and I'd expect that your phone will be doing the same thing so I'd expect trips to the front desk regardless.


----------



## rkstocke5609

So, a quick wrap up.  Sunday, my dad (83) came up from Fort Myers.  We gave him a tour of the Wilderness Lodge property and then introduced him to Blizzard Beach - he said it would be too cold but we insisted, as I refused to take him to a park based on the crowds and the fact that it would cost twice as much and the long lines, etc.  He had an awesome time.  He loved the family raft ride from the top of mount gushmore, lazy river, & really liked the wave pool (he had never seen one).  Had to chase him out of there to make it to Morimoto (he loved that too..)

Today, we did a few FP’s at Studios, DD did RRC for first and loved it.  Then pool time, then California Grill for dinner (pictures to follow).  Fireworks from the catwalks atop Contemporary complimentary with our dinner receipt.

Tomorrow we will enjoy a few MK FP’s and pool time before loading onto the ME at 4:40 pm for the sad journey back to the Minnesota snow.  It was 45 when we left, and of course I only wore shorts assuming Spring was surely arrived.  Add to that we were at the top of the ramp at the airport which means the car got snowed on like 3 or 4 times while we were gone.  It could be ugly..


----------



## rkstocke5609

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The MB accesses your MDE account information and I'd expect that your phone will be doing the same thing so I'd expect trips to the front desk regardless.




Well, in that case pretty useless in my mind..


----------



## TCRAIG

rkstocke5609 said:


> So, a quick wrap up.  Sunday, my dad (83) came up from Fort Myers.  We gave him a tour of the Wilderness Lodge property and then introduced him to Blizzard Beach - he said it would be too cold but we insisted, as I refused to take him to a park based on the crowds and the fact that it would cost twice as much and the long lines, etc.  He had an awesome time.  He loved the family raft ride from the top of mount gushmore, lazy river, & really liked the wave pool (he had never seen one).  Had to chase him out of there to make it to Morimoto (he loved that too..)
> 
> Today, we did a few FP’s at Studios, DD did RRC for first and loved it.  Then pool time, then California Grill for dinner (pictures to follow).  Fireworks from the catwalks atop Contemporary complimentary with our dinner receipt.
> 
> Tomorrow we will enjoy a few MK FP’s and pool time before loading onto the ME at 4:40 pm for the sad journey back to the Minnesota snow.  It was 45 when we left, and of course I only wore shorts assuming Spring was surely arrived.  Add to that we were at the top of the ramp at the airport which means the car got snowed on like 3 or 4 times while we were gone.  It could be ugly..
> 
> View attachment 313555 View attachment 313553 View attachment 313554 View attachment 313556


Beautiful Pictures - thanks for posting!


----------



## jimmytammy

Great pics *Ron*!! Very cool that you brought your Dad, wish I could get my folks to travel with us to WDW these days.  My Dad is is 86 now and though he still works everyday(not because he has to, because he wants too)and mom is 78, its harder for them to go off long distances.  

When I first saw the post yesterday about the phones opening doors, my initial reaction is "why"?  MB is doong the trick and who wants to have to keep up with their phone around the pool


----------



## rkstocke5609

jimmytammy said:


> Great pics *Ron*!! Very cool that you brought your Dad, wish I could get my folks to travel with us to WDW these days.  My Dad is is 86 now and though he still works everyday(not because he has to, because he wants too)and mom is 78, its harder for them to go off long distances.
> 
> When I first saw the post yesterday about the phones opening doors, my initial reaction is "why"?  MB is doong the trick and who wants to have to keep up with their phone around the pool




Ya know, it may be that this “added benefit” will just open the door for charging for the magic bands that we have been getting for free since the inception of the program/technology.  This actually makes sense to me because it solves the problem of wearing them for those that hate them and opens another revenue stream — the mouse is probably more excited than we are...


----------



## sleepydog25

rkstocke5609 said:


> Ya know, it may be that this “added benefit” will just open the door for charging for the magic bands that we have been getting for free since the inception of the program/technology.  This actually makes sense to me because it solves the problem of wearing them for those that hate them and opens another revenue stream — the mouse is probably more excited than we are...


This. My wife essentially said the same thing. She surmises that phones will take the place of MBs, and that doing so will then enable Disney to charge for MBs across the board for those who insist on using them or who don't want to use their phones. It's the next logical revenue increasing step for the company who now charges to park at their resorts. I wouldn't be terribly surprised if the currently free app incurs a fee down the road.  I mean, if you have to use your phone, why not charge for it?  Let's see, $3.99 for the app versus, say, $19.99 for an MB.  The clear winner would be the app.  Captive audience.


----------



## rkstocke5609

sleepydog25 said:


> This. My wife essentially said the same thing. She surmises that phones will take the place of MBs, and that doing so will then enable Disney to charge for MBs across the board for those who insist on using them or who don't want to use their phones. It's the next logical revenue increasing step for the company who now charges to park at their resorts. I wouldn't be terribly surprised if the currently free app incurs a fee down the road.  I mean, if you have to use your phone, why not charge for it?  Let's see, $3.99 for the app versus, say, $19.99 for an MB.  The clear winner would be the app.  Captive audience.



Then we’ll need Verizon, AT&T, Sprint, & T-Mobile stores at Disney Springs to replace phones that get stolen poolside (or wherever..)


----------



## DenLo

I keep thinking how easy it is to use the MB on my arm versus trying to get my phone out when my arms full of packages or luggage.  Also there have been reports that other hotels that use an app to open the door don't work most of the time.


----------



## pineapplepalms

I think it could be nice to have the digital key as an additional option, although I hope they don't get rid of MBs. The digital key would be especially nice at VGC since they don't have MBs. There have definitely been a couple of times where DH has locked the car keys inside the car, but luckily we were able to unlock it using the app on my phone.


----------



## rkstocke5609

AP’s do matter....


----------



## Granny

rkstocke5609 said:


> So, a quick wrap up.  Sunday, my dad (83) came up from Fort Myers.  We gave him a tour of the Wilderness Lodge property and then introduced him to Blizzard Beach - he said it would be too cold but we insisted, as I refused to take him to a park based on the crowds and the fact that it would cost twice as much and the long lines, etc.  He had an awesome time.  He loved the family raft ride from the top of mount gushmore, lazy river, & really liked the wave pool (he had never seen one).  Had to chase him out of there to make it to Morimoto (he loved that too..)
> 
> Today, we did a few FP’s at Studios, DD did RRC for first and loved it.  Then pool time, then California Grill for dinner (pictures to follow).  Fireworks from the catwalks atop Contemporary complimentary with our dinner receipt.
> 
> Tomorrow we will enjoy a few MK FP’s and pool time before loading onto the ME at 4:40 pm for the sad journey back to the Minnesota snow.  It was 45 when we left, and of course I only wore shorts assuming Spring was surely arrived.  Add to that we were at the top of the ramp at the airport which means the car got snowed on like 3 or 4 times while we were gone.  It could be ugly..



*Ron*...I've really enjoyed your "real time trip report" along with all the pictures.  It has been fun to read your observations of this trip.  While I know the parks were packed, it was great to hear how you just went with the flow and adjusted accordingly.  And having your Dad join you for Easter had to be a lot of fun.  I'm thinking of an 83 year old on Rock n Roller Coaster...wow!  It sounds like a full day with him, capped off by a great meal and fireworks.  We appreciate you taking the time to post so many pictures and share your trip while we meander through the last throngs of winter!  Thank you.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I read a rumor (just a rumor) that once Toy Story Land opens at DHS that the rides in that land - Slinky Dog, Toy Story Mania and the Alien Swirling Saucers will be the Tier 1 attractions there and all others will be Tier 2 including RnR.  Works for us!


----------



## rkstocke5609




----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I read a rumor (just a rumor) that once Toy Story Land opens at DHS that the rides in that land - Slinky Dog, Toy Story Mania and the Alien Swirling Saucers will be the Tier 1 attractions there and all others will be Tier 2 including RnR.  Works for us!




I could see them doing this while the newness creates a lot of demand for Toy Story Land.  But long term I can't see Slinky Dog or Alien Swirling Saucers being more popular than RnRC.    And once Star Wars Land opens up, I'm sure that any of those rides will also be Tier 1.  

As long as they keep ToT in the Tier 2 definition, it all works for us.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> I could see them doing this while the newness creates a lot of demand for Toy Story Land.  But long term I can't see Slinky Dog or Alien Swirling Saucers being more popular than RnRC.    And once Star Wars Land opens up, I'm sure that any of those rides will also be Tier 1.
> 
> As long as they keep ToT in the Tier 2 definition, it all works for us.



I think that's likely how it will go.  Or Star Wars land will become the new tier 1 and all the rest move into tier 2.  After awhile maybe it will be no tiers like AK used to be or like MK is.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Not amused..


----------



## DiznyDi

Nice picture Ron!
We have horribly high biting winds this AM.  More snow for us this afternoon 
I'd really appreciate a little sunshine!


----------



## rkstocke5609

DiznyDi said:


> Nice picture Ron!
> We have horribly high biting winds this AM.  More snow for us this afternoon
> I'd really appreciate a little sunshine!



It is April, right?

I hope you don’t get too much snow!


----------



## DenLo

rkstocke5609 said:


> AP’s do matter....
> 
> View attachment 313614



I understand what you are saying Ron, however during the two weeks were were at WDW only once was the AP holders line short.  Sometimes we were wondering why the AP holders stayed in that line when other lines were much shorter and we got right through on those other lines. 



KAT4DISNEY said:


> I read a rumor (just a rumor) that once Toy Story Land opens at DHS that the rides in that land - Slinky Dog, Toy Story Mania and the Alien Swirling Saucers will be the Tier 1 attractions there and all others will be Tier 2 including RnR.  Works for us!



I don't really get the advantage of having all the other rides in the same tier.  Won't that mean we can only book FP for one of the other rides?  So we can't get Star Tours and TOT or R'nR Coaster FPs for the same day.


----------



## Granny

DenLo said:


> I understand what you are saying Ron, however during the two weeks were were at WDW only once was the AP holders line short.  Sometimes we were wondering why the AP holders stayed in that line when other lines were much shorter and we got right through on those other lines.



Denise...this was our experience during our last visit too.  We also just opted for the shortest line regardless of whether it was AP or not.  The only thing is that you would hope that AP holders would understand how to sail through the turnstile correctly without CM intervention required, but I'm not sure that was really the case.





> I don't really get the advantage of having all the other rides in the same tier.  Won't that mean we can only book FP for one of the other rides?  So we can't get Star Tours and TOT or R'nR Coaster FPs for the same day.



My understanding is that you can only book one of the Tier 1 rides up front.  But if you prefer, you can book all three FPs on Tier 2 rides.  So yes, you could get ST, ToT and RnRC FP's for the same day in advance if RnRC moves to Tier 2.   Or more importantly, you can now book Toy Story Mania and Rock n Roller Coaster for the same day which you couldn't do in the past.


----------



## DenLo

Okay that would work for those that don't want a Toy Story Land FP+.  This article https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/fastpass-tiers-coming-to-disneys-hollywood-studios-with-toy-story-land/ is a little deceptive as it says you can only book two on Tier 2.  Which is the way I thought it was limited.  I need to check that out.


----------



## Granny

ottawagreg said:


> Just saw this on the web.
> 
> *New Digital Key Feature Coming Soon to My Disney Experience App*




Greg...I just saw that they are using Wilderness Lodge as their test resort.







I don't get the rationale or attraction for this.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Ron, I think that picture of snow and ice is too sad.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rkstocke5609 said:


> Not amused..
> 
> View attachment 313822



Awww Ron - I was thinking about your return yesterday.  I left MN on Saturday - it snowed during the night just to let me know how nice it was going to be getting home to Reno and flipping the temp digits from 26 degrees to 62 degrees!   I have friends back there that were in the Caymans last week.  Their rational for vacation time is that it's good to go now when it's cool but spring is on it's way then it's not a big shock to return to MN like it can be during the middle of winter.  I'm sure they were not amused either.   Thanks for all the pictures and updates you shared while on the trip!

We are not going to go completely unscathed here - our "atmospheric river" is supposed to flow right over us starting Friday.  High winds and flood warnings have gone up.  Yuck


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DenLo said:


> Okay that would work for those that don't want a Toy Story Land FP+.  This article https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/fastpass-tiers-coming-to-disneys-hollywood-studios-with-toy-story-land/ is a little deceptive as it says you can only book two on Tier 2.  Which is the way I thought it was limited.  I need to check that out.



You can book one Tier 1 plus two Tier 2's or else three Tier 2's so yes, it works for those that aren't looking to get the new rides done with FP's all at once.   Considering DHS has been tiered I don't think there was ever a chance that any of the Toy Story land attractions would be in Tier 2 but I hadn't really thought they'd move RnR down into Tier 2.  Now we can do one of the Toy Story land rides plus RnR plus ToT.  Star Tours is something that can usually be gotten with a 4th FP as are most of the other tier 2's.   As Granny mentioned it's likely things will change again at some point.  There's Star Wars land coming plus sooner than that the Mickey's Runaway Railway to add into the tiers someplace.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Greg...I just saw that they are using Wilderness Lodge as their test resort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get the rationale or attraction for this.



Neither do I Granny.  Maybe Disney is hoping people would request MB's anymore?  Except they are still needed for ticket media so probably not that.  It's like they are taking a step backwards in time with this.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Neither do I Granny.  Maybe Disney is hoping people would request MB's anymore?  Except they are still needed for ticket media so probably not that.  It's like they are taking a step backwards in time with this.



The only thing I can think of is that they may be moving everything to the MDE app.  Then if you don't have a smart phone, or want a Magic Band, they can start charging for it.  

Or maybe it is a function of demand that people really want everything on their phones these days?   But I don't think we'll give up the magic bands just yet.


----------



## Dean Marino

rkstocke5609 said:


> Not amused..
> 
> View attachment 313822


I see your stinking Winter, and raise you .  April 4 - ME, in MI.  15 days to WDW...


----------



## Starwind

DiznyDi said:


> Nice picture Ron!
> We have horribly high biting winds this AM.  More snow for us this afternoon
> I'd really appreciate a little sunshine!



Sympathies !!

Today we had: freezing rain, rain, ice pellets, snow pellets, snow, a nd 90 km/hr wind gusts.  All in the same day !!  I think Mother Nature is rather confused about what season this is.  We are  getting more snow this weekend.

Planning our next trip to the Lodge is always a nice escape from the pesky weather.

SW


----------



## Flossbolna

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Neither do I Granny.  Maybe Disney is hoping people would request MB's anymore?  Except they are still needed for ticket media so probably not that.  It's like they are taking a step backwards in time with this.



I think it is something that has become industry standard with a lot of the other big hotel chains going this way. It is easy to implement as it is just a change in the software of the app to create the correct signal I think.

It is something that would appeal to convention guests and they are currently expanding their convention business (aren't they building both at the Yacht Club and Coronado Springs for that purpose). My guess is that they just picked WL as the first hotel to roll it out because it is one of the smallest hotels on property? So, if there are bugs, the least amount of people are being inconvenienced.


----------



## DenLo

Flossbolna said:


> I think it is something that has become industry standard with a lot of the other big hotel chains going this way. It is easy to implement as it is just a change in the software of the app to create the correct signal I think.
> 
> It is something that would appeal to convention guests and they are currently expanding their convention business (aren't they building both at the Yacht Club and Coronado Springs for that purpose). My guess is that they just picked WL as the first hotel to roll it out because it is one of the smallest hotels on property? So, if there are bugs, the least amount of people are being inconvenienced.



I wonder if the two DVC resorts at Wilderness Lodge will also be using the new smartphone method?


----------



## Granny

DenLo said:


> I wonder if the two DVC resorts at Wilderness Lodge will also be using the new smartphone method?



The Disney Parks blog indicates that it will include the DVC resorts at WL:

*Coming soon to Disney’s Wilderness Lodge, a new feature in the My Disney Experience app will allow guests to quickly unlock their hotel room using a digital key on their mobile devices, providing them with another seamless room entry option that brings added ease and flexibility to their experience.

The complimentary feature will become available later this month at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge, including the Boulder Ridge Villas and Copper Creek Villas & Cabins, and is expected to expand to other Disney Resort hotels in the coming months.*​


----------



## Dizny Dad

Like a few others, I don't really see the advantage of the phone app for door opening.  One more thing to pull out to get into my room. 

I think it is enough that I bring DiznyDi with me to WDW to cart around a magic band to fulfill all of my needs and whims with a single wave of the wrist. 

Believe me, I'll know when I get home if she has read this.


----------



## twinklebug

The sole benefit I see to using the phone to open the door would be if I had my phone on me, but forgot my MagicBand in the room. Since they started using them, I have yet to do that. Of course, now that I've said it...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Flossbolna said:


> I think it is something that has become industry standard with a lot of the other big hotel chains going this way. It is easy to implement as it is just a change in the software of the app to create the correct signal I think.
> 
> It is something that would appeal to convention guests and they are currently expanding their convention business (aren't they building both at the Yacht Club and Coronado Springs for that purpose). My guess is that they just picked WL as the first hotel to roll it out because it is one of the smallest hotels on property? So, if there are bugs, the least amount of people are being inconvenienced.



I believe I read somewhere that they purchased a company which then allowed them to implement this.


----------



## Dean Marino

twinklebug said:


> The sole benefit I see to using the phone to open the door would be if I had my phone on me, but forgot my MagicBand in the room. Since they started using them, I have yet to do that. Of course, now that I've said it...



I have a different concern... use of a smartphone implies Bluetooth access to the room lock in addition to RFID.  In close proximity to a room lock, down a hall with little traffic?  I would be concerned with a brute force hack to gain room access.  Not publishing any GOOGLE links - just query "Hack Bluetooth".
My dear wife and I are very vocally opting OUT of "smart phone room access".


----------



## sleepydog25

Bluntly, "we don't need no stinkin' phone room access!"


----------



## Granny

Well Groupies, my countdown indicates 1 right now.  I know that the Disney portion of the trip starts in 4 days, but we are heading to San Francisco for a few days first.  I'll try to keep up with the thread and post during my trip...though I'm not sure there are many photogenic things to shoot at Aulani.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Well Groupies, my countdown indicates 1 right now.  I know that the Disney portion of the trip starts in 4 days, but we are heading to San Francisco for a few days first.  I'll try to keep up with the thread and post during my trip...though I'm not sure there are many photogenic things to shoot at Aulani.


Have a great trip, *Tom*, and keep us updated on your adventures. *Luv *and I will be in DL in June (our first trip back since '14), so pass along any tips you find worked for you!  Bon Voyageee!


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> Well Groupies, my countdown indicates 1 right now.  I know that the Disney portion of the trip starts in 4 days, but we are heading to San Francisco for a few days first.  I'll try to keep up with the thread and post during my trip...though I'm not sure there are many photogenic things to shoot at Aulani.


I'm sure you'll find something to take a pic of, even if it's your own lovely mug 
Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Have a great trip, *Tom*, and keep us updated on your adventures. *Luv *and I will be in DL in June (our first trip back since '14), so pass along any tips you find worked for you!  Bon Voyageee!



Ah, nothing like a good Bugs Bunny reference to get me smiling and in the right mood for travel!  Thanks, and I'll be sure to pass along any tips I come across (though we have some Groupies who are very knowledgeable about DLR and willing to share).   



twinklebug said:


> I'm sure you'll find something to take a pic of, even if it's you're own lovely mug
> Enjoy your trip!



Thanks, Cindy.  My Cindy and I are celebrating her putting up with me for 30 years on this trip.  I'll be sure to share a photo or two though I'll be trying to do it through my iPad on this trip, which will be a first.   Hopefully my technologically challenged self will be able to figure that one out.


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> I could see them doing this while the newness creates a lot of demand for Toy Story Land.  But long term I can't see Slinky Dog or Alien Swirling Saucers being more popular than RnRC.    And once Star Wars Land opens up, I'm sure that any of those rides will also be Tier 1.
> 
> As long as they keep ToT in the Tier 2 definition, it all works for us.



Granny, much to my surprise, and Dana, (and our kids) I have fallen in love with ToT! I rode it a few times when it was new, and decided it wasn’t for me. A few years ago, I decided to face my fears....and I love it! 

The thing is, a FP is a must now for the ride...it was always a walk on before.


----------



## Corinne

Have a wonderful trip Granny!  I look forward to your photos!


----------



## ArielSRL

Seth Paridon said:


> Awesome.  Just the type of reply I was looking for.  We check in Saturday June 2, so I plan on making my room request phone call about 1-2 weeks before and hope for the best.  The enclosed balcony is kind a bummer as both my kids and my wife and I like to sit on the balcony and look out over the territory.  Kids, while they eat breakfast, Mom while she watches the surroundings, and Dad while he sips his bourbon ;-) So I think I will request upper floors as opposed to highest floor.
> 
> Awesome guys thanks much.  I'll give a report once we get back on how things are at our Lodge.  For eight years we stayed at the Lodge every time we went to WDW, sometimes multiple times a year, and we haven't stayed at our beloved Lodge since May 2016.  We are beyond ready to be back home again.


We are checking in the 3rd! Cya there! I will be requesting lake side, floor 3 or 4.


----------



## ArielSRL

sleepydog25 said:


> I was very surprised by the call. I figured I might get an email reply with stock lines like "thanks for your feedback" and "your thoughts are important to us." I got the live equivalent of those, to be sure, but again, I can't help but believe the "no longer recommending Disney" statement pinged some algorithm they have set up to filter comments.  Outside of talking to a manager re: service or food issues, this is the furthest any comment I've made/emailed has gotten to my knowledge. I'll let you know if Iger calls me personally. . .


FYI: I sent an email to Prez George and I received a call back as well.


----------



## ArielSRL

Lakegirl said:


> Received my new Dooley &Burke DVC pocketbook yesterday and I absolutely love it.  Much bigger than the brown leather one.  I have a mug with all the DVC logos on them and have found almost all on the pocketbook except the Lodge.  The only thing that I can find is a pine tree so I'm guessing that's it.  Anybody else get one?


I got the tote! And with 20% off it was a very nice price!


----------



## ArielSRL

Corinne said:


> Hi Lakegirl,
> 
> I have the DVC crossbody bag...I have a Dooney obsession, Disney and otherwise...actually I have an obsession with all handbags, but I digress.....
> 
> Anyway, I’m embarrassed to admit I haven’t even looked at it that closely, (have not used it yet); but your post prompted me to do so.  I think the pine trees, horse shoes and possibly the bear paws reflect the Lodge?


I used to be a Coach girl but now I have 3 Disney Dooneys and a Disney Harvey.

I haven’t even taken mine out of the plastic yet! I just bought the 45th one and I need to decide which one I want to switch to. I am currently carrying my Sketch Tote.


----------



## ArielSRL

rkstocke5609 said:


> Well, I am planning for a cocktail at Geyser Point after departing the Magical Express tomorrow- anyone have a suggestion ?  The drink menu looks so good.  I am thinking the Black Cherry Mule, but that Huckleberry Punch looks inviting too....anybody have a favorite?


I’m late to answer but I love the Cascadia Sangria.


----------



## ArielSRL

rkstocke5609 said:


> View attachment 312279 View attachment 312280


Quick, odd, question. Did you know the person playing basketball? I only ask bc a Dis friend was there and her son likes to hit up the basketball court when they stay. I was wondering if it might be him.


----------



## Lakegirl

Countdown to our two bedroom is 10 days but in one hour it will be 9.....sooo excited


----------



## Corinne

ArielSRL said:


> I used to be a Coach girl but now I have 3 Disney Dooneys and a Disney Harvey.
> 
> I haven’t even taken mine out of the plastic yet! I just bought the 45th one and I need to decide which one I want to switch to. I am currently carrying my Sketch Tote.



 I love my sketch tote, it was my first, I am carrying the black and red tote now I don’t remember the name. I was eyeing the Peter Pan crossbody in December but refrained.


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I read a rumor (just a rumor) that once Toy Story Land opens at DHS that the rides in that land - Slinky Dog, Toy Story Mania and the Alien Swirling Saucers will be the Tier 1 attractions there and all others will be Tier 2 including RnR.  Works for us!


I hope this is true myself! I can see us still opting for either Slinky Dog or TSM though Alien Swirling may become something we interject every so often.  But knowing all this is coming is exciting, because I will now have a reason on a week long trip to visit HS twice.  And Star Wars around the bend don't hurt either


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny
Im a few days late, but hope you and Cindy have a wonderful trip!  Safe travels and enjoy Looking forward to pics if time(and technology)allow


----------



## ArielSRL

Corinne said:


> I love my sketch tote, it was my first, I am carrying the black and red tote now I don’t remember the name. I was eyeing the Peter Pan crossbody in December but refrained.


My sketch tote was my first as well! I plan to check out the outlets when there in June to see if I can find any on sale!


----------



## ArielSRL

jimmytammy said:


> I hope this is true myself! I can see us still opting for either Slinky Dog or TSM though Alien Swirling may become something we interject every so often.  But knowing all this is coming is exciting, because I will now have a reason on a week long trip to visit HS twice.  And Star Wars around the bend don't hurt either


It is definitely true, at this point. Club level guests who can book 90 days out have already booked for June 30th and they confirmed that all TSL rides are Tier 1 and everything else is a Tier 2.


----------



## rkstocke5609

ArielSRL said:


> Quick, odd, question. Did you know the person playing basketball? I only ask bc a Dis friend was there and her son likes to hit up the basketball court when they stay. I was wondering if it might be him.



Ooh, I won’t tell my daughter this....


----------



## rkstocke5609

Granny, I hope your trip is awesome!  I am especially interested in your Aulani portion as that is on the list!  Patiently awaiting pictures of all the different parts of your journey!


----------



## DiznyDi

Granny you should have day 1 under your belt.  Hope all is well and you and Cindy are enjoying your time on the west coast before departing for paradise.  Enjoy!


----------



## Granny

Well we made it in to SF last night and today we went on a bus tour of San Francisco and Muir Forest. 

 


I'm trying to figure out how to post pictures from my iPhone to my iPad to the DISboards. But here’s a tourist shot of some bridge or another.


----------



## Granny

Wow. That seems like a really big picture. No idea how to downsize it. But as long as I’m posting, I will say that this area made me think of Jimmy’s hippie days.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Wow. That seems like a really big picture. No idea how to downsize it. But as long as I’m posting, I will say that this area made me think of Jimmy’s hippie days.
> 
> View attachment 315040


You know me well my friend


----------



## Dizny Dad

Jimmy's Hippy Days . . . ?  Pictures; we need pictures!


----------



## Nicoal13

Good morning Groupies! It's been a long time. I don't find myself logging on here much since there is so much Disney info on FB groups. Just wanted to check in. 

We are heading to Universal for the first time in about 3 weeks. My son (age 12 now!) is a huge Harry Potter fan, so we're going to check that out for a few days. Then we are headed to Vero Beach for 6 nights. So relaxing there. Can't wait to get to some warm weather. It's been very cold and still snowing here in WI. 

Booked SSR for the first week of December. However, thinking of switching to the week before Nov 24-Dec 1. Any thoughts? I know that the 24th and 25th will be very busy, but during the week should be dead. We've never done the first week of December either, but I hear that is Pop Warner time. What would you choose?


----------



## Seth Paridon

ArielSRL said:


> We are checking in the 3rd! Cya there! I will be requesting lake side, floor 3 or 4.


 I will be requesting lake side, upper floor or lower floor.  You can't miss us.  We'll be the ones with the huge smiles on our faces, happy to be home, with our crazy kids!


----------



## jimmytammy

Nicoal13 said:


> Booked SSR for the first week of December. However, thinking of switching to the week before Nov 24-Dec 1. Any thoughts? I know that the 24th and 25th will be very busy, but during the week should be dead. We've never done the first week of December either, but I hear that is Pop Warner time. What would you choose?


Based on our experience these days, no time is not busy anymore.  But given you have a choice, I would opt for the 1st week of Dec over the other week, just because, these days, its seems that the Thanksgiving crowd stays longer than they used too


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Nicoal13 said:


> Good morning Groupies! It's been a long time. I don't find myself logging on here much since there is so much Disney info on FB groups. Just wanted to check in.
> 
> We are heading to Universal for the first time in about 3 weeks. My son (age 12 now!) is a huge Harry Potter fan, so we're going to check that out for a few days. Then we are headed to Vero Beach for 6 nights. So relaxing there. Can't wait to get to some warm weather. It's been very cold and still snowing here in WI.
> 
> Booked SSR for the first week of December. However, thinking of switching to the week before Nov 24-Dec 1. Any thoughts? I know that the 24th and 25th will be very busy, but during the week should be dead. We've never done the first week of December either, but I hear that is Pop Warner time. What would you choose?



I know that Pop Warner has been talked about for years but I've honestly never run into anything from it.  If not staying at one of the Values it's just not that additive to the parks anymore IMO (although I never found it that way at anytime).  And these days there are a lot of other groups that occur thru out the year.  Couple that with next to no busy times I don't think it matters that much.  Back in the day when the early part of December was truly dead it probably made an impression but it hasn't been that way for years.  I'd also choose the first week of December but would go in Nov if those dates worked better.


----------



## Nicoal13

Ok thanks Kat and jimmytammy! Right now we have SSR booked, but hoping to maybe do a split stay and fit Copper Creek into the week too  We already have to move from a standard to a preferred at SSR anyway, so if I'm moving, I'd rather move to another resort.


----------



## ArielSRL

Seth Paridon said:


> I will be requesting lake side, upper floor or lower floor.  You can't miss us.  We'll be the ones with the huge smiles on our faces, happy to be home, with our crazy kids!


Sounds exactly like us!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> Jimmy's Hippy Days . . . ?  Pictures; we need pictures!


Dad, I never had long hair, and I wasnt very wild(in comparison to my peers)but I did(and still do)like to listen to some pretty wild music.  So I guess I could clarify myself as a short haired hippie
Anything starting with Aerosmith(blame my older bro for this) and ending with Zebra(little known band)and all bands in between I was a fan of.  I go so far back I remember when Yesterday by The Beatles was still in regular rotation on the radio, then 3 Dog Night playing Joy To The World, on up into the mid 70s when Kiss hit it big, all the singer/songwriters from that era. New Wave got to be a thing in the 80s, and most of what was heard back then was that very genre on the radio.  I wasn't a big fan, so then the hair bands of the 80s caught my attn.  That was probably the rebel in me coming out, protesting what I felt was some sorry excuse for music, New Wave that is.  Still don't like it too this day


----------



## DiznyDi

Nice pictures Granny!  I saw that bridge and visited Muir Woods in 1972.  Its a beautiful part of the country.

Nicoal - personally I try to avoid the first week of Dec.  But honestly it seems WDW never has a slow period. Patience and perseverance....


----------



## rkstocke5609

One final note on our trip — we never got our day 4 towel service because we left the occupied sign out.  Tried to resolve on two occasions on phone with unsuccessful results.  Specifically, the housekeeping button on the phone sends you to member services which I found odd.  At any rate, an inconvenience but not critical.

Also, this trip I made it a point to thank every bathroom attendant, trash collector, cashier, etc for their efforts and told them that the effort and contribution of all cast members make Disney vacations very special.  This was received with many smiles — I hope if anyone has a chance on their upcoming trips they will take a moment and give cast members a thanks.  Especially the ones in less glorious positions.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> You know me well my friend



LOL...Jimmy, I knew you are a little young to remember the Summer of Love from 1967 but when I thought of young rebels, for some reason you came to mind.   I could picture you rocking with Gerry Garcia and Janis Joplin. 



I figured you would take it as a fun reference.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> LOL...Jimmy, I knew you are a little young to remember the Summer of Love from 1967 but when I thought of young rebels, for some reason you came to mind.   I could picture you rocking with Gerry Garcia and Janis Joplin.
> 
> 
> 
> I figured you would take it as a fun reference.


I did for sure 
Though The Greatful Dead and Joplin are a little too "out there" for me.  Which gets me around to a WDW reference(doesn't it always).  A few trips back, we were watching Starship(aka Jefferson Starship and Jefferson Airplane)at Eat to the Beat.  So these folks who apparently had been to every show(maybe 3-4 nights in a row)kept hollering "White Rabbit" to the band.  Finally Mickey Thomas(the lead singer who basically took over and mainstreamed the band late 70s early 80s)reluctantly said they would do it, just for these fans who had diligently seen every show and since this show was their last one for them at Epcot, they agreed to do it.  Well my kids look at me with the weirdest looks on their faces and DD ask what the h*#& was I smoking back in those days.  I had to explain this was way before my time Of course I get the "yeah, right Dad" comment much like that in the scene at Carousel of Progress.  If Jeopardy had an all music category show, put me in there, I would make for some stiff competition


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> . . . . . . Thought The Greatful Dead and Joplin are a little too "out there" for me. . . .



I'm a Dead Head from way back; not to be confused with Mr. Peabody's Wayback machine.  Anybody seen Sherman lately?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Well my kids look at me with the weirdest looks on their faces and DD ask what the h*#& was I smoking back in those days.  I had to explain this was way before my time Of course I get the "yeah, right Dad" comment much like that in the scene at Carousel of Progress.  If Jeopardy had an all music category show, put me in there, I would make for some stiff competition



hehe - I think I've shared this before but.. I have an older sister and we ended up sharing a bedroom when she was around 18-19 and I was a toddler.  SHE had gotten a "portable" record player for Christmas one year.  The speakers could be hooked to the player - it was about 1'x2'x2 1/2' total and way cooler than our huge console furniture record player - (at the time, as I find that piece very cool now).  Every night as I was falling asleep she'd play music for me - good new childrens albums like The Beatles Magical Mystery Tour and Peter Paul and Mary  - Puff the Magic Dragon was my absolute favorite!

Ah, being young in 1969!


----------



## rkstocke5609

My daughter lost a Maleficent Magicband at Blizzard Beach.  It showed up in our mailbox today with a note that said they found it at the bottom of the pool....magical moment in Minneapolis....


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> I'm a Dead Head from way back; not to be confused with Mr. Peabody's Wayback machine.  Anybody seen Sherman lately?
> 
> View attachment 315233



DDad...loving that shirt!  And a way back machine reference is always fun!  



KAT4DISNEY said:


> hehe - I think I've shared this before but.. I have an older sister and we ended up sharing a bedroom when she was around 18-19 and I was a toddler.  SHE had gotten a "portable" record player for Christmas one year.  The speakers could be hooked to the player - it was about 1'x2'x2 1/2' total and way cooler than our huge console furniture record player - (at the time, as I find that piece very cool now).  Every night as I was falling asleep she'd play music for me - good new childrens albums like The Beatles Magical Mystery Tour and Peter Paul and Mary  - Puff the Magic Dragon was my absolute favorite!
> 
> Ah, being young in 1969!




Yes I was pretty young as well in 1969. But the music and Vietnam war were right in my formative years. If anyone ever watched WonderYears when it was on tv, that was the exact age I was during that time in history.   Kathy, it’s funny that Magical Mystery Tour was considered children’s music!  





rkstocke5609 said:


> My daughter lost a Maleficent Magicband at Blizzard Beach.  It showed up in our mailbox today with a note that said they found it at the bottom of the pool....magical moment in Minneapolis....




Ron... that’s a great story. Pixie dust is always welcome!


----------



## Granny

We made it to Aulani today about 3:00 local time. Had to wait for our room but that was no problem. 

While we waited we grabbed a little bite to eat at Ulu Cafe. While we were sitting outside, a young lady CM came up to us and presented us with a free Dole Whip!  Mrs. Granny and I were so surprised as we sat there for over a half hour and she never came out on the patio again nor did anyone else get a Dole Whip. We went inside the cafe to find the girl to thank her again but she was nowhere to be found.  So we started our trip with a little pixie dust. And then they texted me that our room was ready...a first for me as we always have to ask the front desk if our room is ready since we don’t get texts at WDW DVC resorts.  And here is a wuick shot looking out the sliding doors in our living room. 

 

I’ll take a better picture tomorrow. 

Right now I’m fighting the three hour time change and am heading for some sack time.


----------



## DenLo

Granny that is a great view!   Maybe the time change from home is catching up with you too.  I didn't realize they could do texts.  I guess the front desk confirmed your phone number or is there somewhere where you can do online check in?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DenLo said:


> Granny that is a great view!   Maybe the time change from home is catching up with you too.  I didn't realize they could do texts.  I guess the front desk confirmed your phone number or is there somewhere where you can do online check in?



We did online check in at Aulani a couple of years ago I'm pretty sure.  I think only VGC does not have that option as DL is on their own system.  I'm not positive what Aulani uses but it has allowed the check in.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> hehe - I think I've shared this before but.. I have an older sister and we ended up sharing a bedroom when she was around 18-19 and I was a toddler.  SHE had gotten a "portable" record player for Christmas one year.  The speakers could be hooked to the player - it was about 1'x2'x2 1/2' total and way cooler than our huge console furniture record player - (at the time, as I find that piece very cool now).  Every night as I was falling asleep she'd play music for me - good new childrens albums like The Beatles Magical Mystery Tour and Peter Paul and Mary  - Puff the Magic Dragon was my absolute favorite!
> 
> Ah, being young in the 1969!


Wow! Cool big sis.
I remember my mom singing that song to me, and the dishes, and the vacuum.



Granny said:


> We made it to Aulani today about 3:00 local time. Had to wait for our room but that was no problem.
> 
> While we waited we grabbed a little bite to eat at Ulu Cafe. While we were sitting outside, a young lady CM came up to us and presented us with a free Dole Whip!  Mrs. Granny and I were so surprised as we sat there for over a half hour and she never came out on the patio again nor did anyone else get a Dole Whip. We went inside the cafe to find the girl to thank her again but she was nowhere to be found.  So we started our trip with a little pixie dust. And then they texted me that our room was ready...a first for me as we always have to ask the front desk if our room is ready since we don’t get texts at WDW DVC resorts.  And here is a quick shot looking out the sliding doors in our living room.
> 
> View attachment 315449



 Fantastic pixie dust. Love that view.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Granny* - Please don't let Cindy try the Almond Croissants . . . or you will never leave Aulani . . . Ever . . . . Remember, I warned you.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> *Granny* - Please don't let Cindy try the Almond Croissants . . . or you will never leave Aulani . . . Ever . . . . Remember, I warned you.



I get them every day there.

At BWV too so it is possible to leave but you have to go to DisneyWorld immediately.


----------



## Granny

DenLo said:


> Granny that is a great view!   Maybe the time change from home is catching up with you too.  I didn't realize they could do texts.  I guess the front desk confirmed your phone number or is there somewhere where you can do online check in?



When we arrived, our room was not ready. The front desk CM asked for my phone number at that point. We got the text about 45 minutes later. 

By the way, the internet is excruciatingly slow here. I can’t open web pages easily...think of bad dial-up speed.  But I was able to get to this page after a few minutes to check up on my friends here. Today is a laze around day to shake off the time zone effects. Of course ot didn’t help to get a text at 3:00 in the morning from someone who didn’t know I was on a trip!


----------



## DenLo

Granny said:


> When we arrived, our room was not ready. The front desk CM asked for my phone number at that point. We got the text about 45 minutes later.
> 
> By the way, the internet is excruciatingly slow here. I can’t open web pages easily...think of bad dial-up speed.  But I was able to get to this page after a few minutes to check up on my friends here. Today is a laze around day to shake off the time zone effects. Of course ot didn’t help to get a text at 3:00 in the morning from someone who didn’t know I was on a trip!



Thanks Granny, we will probably do that as well.  I am surprised that the internet is slow, we have never had problems with it. I would mention it to the front desk.


----------



## DVC Jen

KAT4DISNEY said:


> hehe - I think I've shared this before but.. I have an older sister and we ended up sharing a bedroom when she was around 18-19 and I was a toddler.  SHE had gotten a "portable" record player for Christmas one year.  The speakers could be hooked to the player - it was about 1'x2'x2 1/2' total and way cooler than our huge console furniture record player - (at the time, as I find that piece very cool now).  Every night as I was falling asleep she'd play music for me - good new childrens albums like The Beatles Magical Mystery Tour and Peter Paul and Mary  - Puff the Magic Dragon was my absolute favorite!
> 
> Ah, being young in 1969!



Puff the Magic Dragon was a childhood favorite of mine too.  I had no idea the real meaning until many many many years later


----------



## Granny

DenLo said:


> Thanks Granny, we will probably do that as well.  I am surprised that the internet is slow, we have never had problems with it. I would mention it to the front desk.



Thanks Denise.  The public access areas are not as bad using my iPhone.  I’ll ask the front desk about it.

Uh oh...Cindy just got up to see if they have any almond croissants!


----------



## Corinne

Great view Granny! I know you and Cindy will enjoy your stay, and I’m looking forward to updates!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Thanks Denise.  The public access areas are not as bad using my iPhone.  I’ll ask the front desk about it.
> 
> Uh oh...Cindy just got up to see if they have any almond croissants!



Kona coffee goes pretty well with them.


----------



## Granny

Here’s a better picture of my balcony view straight out from my room. 




For those familiar with Aulani, that is the luau area directly below our room. The building under construction near the beach has all the looks of a wedding chapel. Though we haven’t asked about it, I just assume that’s what it looks like. 

And they were out of almond croissants... so I dodged that bullet for now.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Aloha Granny!!!  
Wishing you a wonderful birthday!  
You know how to pick a great place to celebrate!*

​


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Aloha Granny!!!
> Wishing you a wonderful birthday!
> You know how to pick a great place to celebrate!*​




Mahalo, Kathy!!!


----------



## DenLo

Granny said:


> Here’s a better picture of my balcony view straight out from my room.
> 
> View attachment 315545
> 
> 
> For those familiar with Aulani, that is the luau area directly below our room. The building under construction near the beach has all the looks of a wedding chapel. Though we haven’t asked about it, I just assume that’s what it looks like.
> 
> And they were out of almond croissants... so I dodged that bullet for now.



That is the Wedding Chapel next door.  I am surprised to see the construction walls all around it.  I wonder what is going on.  Was it bought out by  Atlantis or is it just remodeling.  I think every time we have been at Aulani there are weddings each day as we often have seen the bride and groom taking photos on the beach.  

I hope they have almond croissants we were are there.  They sound yummy!


----------



## debedo

rkstocke5609 said:


> My daughter lost a Maleficent Magicband at Blizzard Beach.  It showed up in our mailbox today with a note that said they found it at the bottom of the pool....magical moment in Minneapolis....


This is so nice of Disney to return this to you!  But with 8 to 12 inches of snow coming to us Minnesotans...it might not be very magical this weekend....


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny, that view is very similar to the one we had.  Loved it every morn and eve as sun rose and set.  
BTW
A Very Happy Birthday to you!!!!


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday, Granny!!


----------



## Flossbolna

Happy Birthday Granny! Looks like you made a good choice in birthday location! Enjoy Aulani!!


----------



## sleepydog25

*HOPE YOU HAD THE HAPPIEST OF BIRTHDAYS, GRANNY! *


----------



## rkstocke5609

debedo said:


> This is so nice of Disney to return this to you!  But with 8 to 12 inches of snow coming to us Minnesotans...it might not be very magical this weekend....



Yeah, they are talking 6-12” on Saturday.  Just depends on how it tracks as to who/where exactly will have to deal with it.  But we are under Winter Storm Watch from 10 PM Friday to 1 AM Sunday.  Ick.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Granny!

So, are you getting out and seeing the sights? Or, just enjoying that beautiful resort?  How is the lazy river/pool area?


----------



## Dizny Dad

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANNY!*


----------



## Dizny Dad

And it's a good thing *KAT4DISNEY* mentioned the Kona Coffee - an _EXCELLENT _addition to the Almond Croissants!  Oh so good! 

BTW, we need to see pics of the croissants & Coffee!


----------



## sleepydog25

rkstocke5609 said:


> Yeah, they are talking 6-12” on Saturday.  Just depends on how it tracks as to who/where exactly will have to deal with it.  But we are under Winter Storm Watch from 10 PM Friday to 1 AM Sunday.  Ick.


Oh, yuck.  Familiar with late season snows having spent six years in ND, but I feel for you.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Granny, that view is very similar to the one we had.  Loved it every morn and eve as sun rose and set.
> BTW
> A Very Happy Birthday to you!!!!





twokats said:


> Happy Birthday, Granny!!





Flossbolna said:


> Happy Birthday Granny! Looks like you made a good choice in birthday location! Enjoy Aulani!!





sleepydog25 said:


> *HOPE YOU HAD THE HAPPIEST OF BIRTHDAYS, GRANNY! *





rkstocke5609 said:


> Granny!
> 
> So, are you getting out and seeing the sights? Or, just enjoying that beautiful resort?  How is the lazy river/pool area?





Dizny Dad said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANNY!*



Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes.  We went across the street yesterday and had dinner at Monkeypod. It was during happy hour so the drinks were cheaper and our flatbread pizzas were half price. Drinks and food were very good, and then they brought out a complimentary slice of Strawberry cream pie for dessert. Plenty large enough to share and my gosh it was outstanding! 

There is a golf course on the other side of the road from Aulani and as we walked to Monkeypod we saw that there were people on the golf course who weren’t golfing. After a while it became evident that they were spectators. I assumed it was a local tournament as the crowds were very light. Then we go into the restaurant and a large television there was broadcasting a golf tournament...the same one outside the window of the restaurant. Turns out that the tournament is an LPGA event!  Michelle Wie and the LPGA gang is over here. And since the course is not enclosed, it appears that anyone can just walk over and watch for free. Golfers and caddies and course officials walked right past the outdoor patio of our restaurant the whole time we were eating.

@rkstocke5609 ... that trip across the street was our first time going off campus. Aulani is a beautiful resort and we enjoyed the lazy river yesterday.  Today we head to Pearl Harbor then back to Aulani for my birthday dinner at Ama Ama. We’ll probably drive up to the north shore area in a couple of days. Or not.

And yes, we have enjoyed a Dole Whip each day so far!!!


----------



## ArielSRL

Happy Birthday, Granny!


----------



## twinklebug

*Happy birthday Granny!  *
Take a tour on the lazy river for us!


----------



## Granny

ArielSRL said:


> Happy Birthday, Granny!



Thank you!


twinklebug said:


> *Happy birthday Granny!  *
> Take a tour on the lazy river for us!



Consider it done!


----------



## Granny

Since we’re talking about the lazy river...


----------



## DVC Jen

Granny said:


> Here’s a better picture of my balcony view straight out from my room.
> 
> View attachment 315545
> 
> 
> For those familiar with Aulani, that is the luau area directly below our room. The building under construction near the beach has all the looks of a wedding chapel. Though we haven’t asked about it, I just assume that’s what it looks like.
> 
> And they were out of almond croissants... so I dodged that bullet for now.



So you get a free Luau from your balcony.  Nice


----------



## DVC Jen

Happy Birthday Granny!


----------



## Granny

DVC Jen said:


> Happy Birthday Granny!


Thank you Jen!

And finally, the elusive and delicious almond croissant!


----------



## DiznyDi

Ahh to be at Aulani....
Happy Birthday Granny!  Quite a birthday to celebrate in paradise!  Enjoy!

Glad to see you've enjoyed the almond croissant.


----------



## Granny

DVC Jen said:


> So you get a free Luau from your balcony.  Nice



Well, we can enjoy the music but so far they haven’t passed any of the food up to our balcony.


----------



## jimmytammy

We love MonkeyPod.  And HH works out great for us East Coasters as its about usual time to eat dinner anyway
Keep on having fun Granny!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Granny it looks like you have the perfect vantage point for the Starlite Hui.  And you'll have a chair to sit in.  
When we were there, you grabbed a mat on your way in and sat on the ground - not the most comfortable for us old folks 
Have a spectacular day in paradise!

And for the rest of us Groupies - enjoy your week-end!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . . the elusive and delicious almond croissant!
> 
> View attachment 315745



*Next thing -* visit the Dole Plantation and have a *Dole Whip* sitting on the veranda! (Take an Almond Croissant with you).


----------



## wdrl

Granny said:


> And finally, the elusive and delicious almond croissant!


I'm sure the almond croissants are great.  But if you really want to experience true Hawaiian cuisine, you have to try a spam musubi!  Its a taste treat sensation that you won't find at Walt Disney World.

When we were last at Aulani the resort had its own take on the spam musubi.  The Ulu Cafe was offering Mickey Spam Musubis for breakfast and lunch.


----------



## DenLo

DiznyDi said:


> Granny it looks like you have the perfect vantage point for the Starlite Hui.  And you'll have a chair to sit in.
> When we were there, you grabbed a mat on your way in and sat on the ground - not the most comfortable for us old folks
> Have a spectacular day in paradise!
> 
> And for the rest of us Groupies - enjoy your week-end!



Just an FYI, they do not have the Starlit Hui anymore.  Instead they have KA WA'A, a luau that you have to pay to go too.  I think they have tables  and chairs too.   https://www.disneyaulani.com/activities/luau/



> VIP Seating– $169 Adults/$109 _Keiki_ (ages 3 through 9). There is no charge for _keiki_ under 3.*
> General Admission – $129 Adults/$79 _Keiki_ (ages 3 through 9). There is no charge for _keiki_ under 3.**
> Prices include gratuities. Tax additional.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Happy birthday Granny!*


----------



## Nicoal13

Happy Birthday Granny! Love your room view. Enjoy!


----------



## Dizny Dad

DenLo said:


> . . . . . . they do not have the Starlit Hui anymore. . . . .



Too Bad.      It was an exciting fast paced experience!


----------



## Granny

wdrl said:


> I'm sure the almond croissants are great.  But if you really want to experience true Hawaiian cuisine, you have to try a spam musubi!  Its a taste treat sensation that you won't find at Walt Disney World.
> 
> When we were last at Aulani the resort had its own take on the spam musubi.  The Ulu Cafe was offering Mickey Spam Musubis for breakfast and lunch.



Wil...I’m sure the spam is tasty. I might have had too much of it earlier in my life but I may give this a whirl just for cultural exploration sake.  I’m willing to try almost anything at least once. Thank you for the tip. 



DenLo said:


> Just an FYI, they do not have the Starlit Hui anymore.  Instead they have KA WA'A, a luau that you have to pay to go too.  I think they have tables  and chairs too.



Denise...you are correct on both accounts. No sign of Starlite Hui, and there are definitely long picnic style tables and seats for everyone to share. You can see them in my room view photo.


----------



## Granny

Thank you @Nicoal13 and @MiaSRN62 for the birthday wishes. It was a very nice day!


----------



## Granny

Standing in the luau area, here’s our room circled in red. 

 

And here’s our table view at AmaAma last night.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Happy Birthday Granny!


----------



## Granny

bobbiwoz said:


> Happy Birthday Granny!




Thank you, Bobbi!


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Belated Birthday Granny!!!
*


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> *Happy Belated Birthday Granny!!!*



Thank you Corinne. I’m loving those birthday graphics that you used.


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> Thank you Corinne. I’m loving those birthday graphics that you used.




I usually get the pic in the body of the post Granny, not sure what I did wrong. At any rate I trust you had a great birthday in paradise!!!


----------



## Corinne

Happy Saturday Groupies! I’ve just completed 3 weeks at my new company, and so far it has been great.  Very nice and welcoming group of people, and I’m learning. A lot of new systems.  Not sure if I previously mentioned this, but I work at the same company as my sister, so that’s been really fun, (and a little) crazy  as well.

I am also eagerly looking forward to our F & G trip in 3 weeks!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Two more sleeps!  Eeeekkkkk!!!  So much to do before the fun!  Will be doing the AKV Moonlight magic event on Tuesday, maybe a midnight MK closing on Wednesday then up around 3am both Fri and Sat for the Darkside races.  Maybe 3am  Sunday too if I cheer on my niece running the half marathon.  My body is going to be very confused over when to sleep and when to wake up!   

I added one day to the front end and will be at CCV for the first night then over to AKV so it's a lodgy sort of trip.  Lodgy is a wordy, yes?!


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Lodgy is a wordy, yes?!


In this neck of the woods it is!!


----------



## rkstocke5609

Worst April snowstorm I can recall.  Worst snowstorm of this winter!  Over 12” so far, and more coming down.  Businesses shut down all over the city, churches even cancelling Sunday services.  It is really bad.  Wish I were in Hawaii (or back in Florida)
  

Went to deliver pizzas, and they shut it down when I got there — 50 orders deep and only two of us with 4WD, a couple others got stuck so, game over at 5PM.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rkstocke5609 said:


> Worst April snowstorm I can recall.  Worst snowstorm of this winter!  Over 12” so far, and more coming down.  Businesses shut down all over the city, churches even cancelling Sunday services.  It is really bad.  Wish I were in Hawaii (or back in Florida)
> View attachment 316492 View attachment 316493
> 
> Went to deliver pizzas, and they shut it down when I got there — 50 orders deep and only two of us with 4WD, a couple others got stuck so, game over at 5PM.



I feel for you Ron!  Not nice!!!  I have been seeing lots of pictures from family today.  Yuck.


----------



## twinklebug

rkstocke5609 said:


> Worst April snowstorm I can recall.  Worst snowstorm of this winter!  Over 12” so far, and more coming down.  Businesses shut down all over the city, churches even cancelling Sunday services.  It is really bad.  Wish I were in Hawaii (or back in Florida)
> View attachment 316492 View attachment 316493
> 
> Went to deliver pizzas, and they shut it down when I got there — 50 orders deep and only two of us with 4WD, a couple others got stuck so, game over at 5PM.


Liked your post simple because this is one of those storms you'll be talking about for ages to come. "Grandpap, what's a 4 wheel drive?" XD
Take solace in the knowledge that spring is coming, the lilies are sprouting even under all that snow.


----------



## DenLo

rkstocke5609 said:


> Worst April snowstorm I can recall.  Worst snowstorm of this winter!  Over 12” so far, and more coming down.  Businesses shut down all over the city, churches even cancelling Sunday services.  It is really bad.  Wish I were in Hawaii (or back in Florida)
> View attachment 316492 View attachment 316493
> 
> Went to deliver pizzas, and they shut it down when I got there — 50 orders deep and only two of us with 4WD, a couple others got stuck so, game over at 5PM.



Where do live?  I can't remember but I thought it was one of the northern "M" states.  I feel for you.  And here I was feeling sorry for us in the Houston area that it dropped down into the 40's the last couple of nights with highs in the low 70s.   crazy weather!


----------



## debedo

rkstocke5609 said:


> Worst April snowstorm I can recall.  Worst snowstorm of this winter!  Over 12” so far, and more coming down.  Businesses shut down all over the city, churches even cancelling Sunday services.  It is really bad.  Wish I were in Hawaii (or back in Florida)
> View attachment 316492 View attachment 316493
> 
> Went to deliver pizzas, and they shut it down when I got there — 50 orders deep and only two of us with 4WD, a couple others got stuck so, game over at 5PM.


Only liked this post as a means of saying ....”I understand”.   Worst winter ever but only 5 days away until we are back in our “real” home


----------



## Granny

Lots of bad weather on the mainland I see. Sorry to hear that. 

We went to the Aulani luau two nights ago and it was cut short by rain. We only missed the last 10 minutes of it as there were some light showers intermittently throughout the luau. Still a good time was had by us...some people were a little Grumpy about cutting it short but the reservation confirmation clearly stated that no refunds due to weather.  I watched the end of the luau from my balcony last night and all we really missed was the last song and the cast member bows.  It was a fun event for us.


----------



## Starwind

This will seem like a weird question, but those of you with lots of allergies will likely appreciate it 

The new CCV studios and 1 bedrooms have laminate/hardwood-style flooring throughout with an area rug under the footprint of the sofa bed and tile in the bathroom(s).  This is GREAT for allergies as it is much easier to clean than wall-to-wall carpeting.

What do the VWL/BRV studios and one bedrooms have for their flooring ?  I have seen pictures that look like a similar laminate/hardwood-style, but also carpeting and can't tell if some have one and some have the other or if a refurb was done that converted them all to the laminate style ?

Thanks !

SW


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Starwind said:


> This will seem like a weird question, but those of you with lots of allergies will likely appreciate it
> 
> The new CCV studios and 1 bedrooms have laminate/hardwood-style flooring throughout with an area rug under the footprint of the sofa bed and tile in the bathroom(s).  This is GREAT for allergies as it is much easier to clean than wall-to-wall carpeting.
> 
> What do the VWL/BRV studios and one bedrooms have for their flooring ?  I have seen pictures that look like a similar laminate/hardwood-style, but also carpeting and can't tell if some have one and some have the other or if a refurb was done that converted them all to the laminate style ?
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> SW



Studios have carpet.  It was a replacement in the 2014 refurb.  At that time 1Br's got laminate in the living areas and kept the carpet in the bedrooms.  That's typically what is being done in all refurbs.  CCV is the only one I can think of with laminate thru out.


----------



## DenLo

I liked the laminate in the CCV studio, except when I was wearing socks or my soft leather house shoes.  I slipped several times and fell into the wall when I was moving my chair and stand up at the table when my feet went out from under me.  I don't know if it was just me or what as DH didn't have any problems.


----------



## sleepydog25

rkstocke5609 said:


> Worst April snowstorm I can recall.  Worst snowstorm of this winter!  Over 12” so far, and more coming down.  Businesses shut down all over the city, churches even cancelling Sunday services.  It is really bad.  Wish I were in Hawaii (or back in Florida)
> View attachment 316492 View attachment 316493
> 
> Went to deliver pizzas, and they shut it down when I got there — 50 orders deep and only two of us with 4WD, a couple others got stuck so, game over at 5PM.


Ewwwww


----------



## Starwind

DenLo said:


> I liked the laminate in the CCV studio, except when I was wearing socks or my soft leather house shoes.  I slipped several times and fell into the wall when I was moving my chair and stand up at the table when my feet went out from under me.  I don't know if it was just me or what as DH didn't have any problems.



Yikes !!

We really liked the CCV laminate floors and had no issues, but also have hardwood or tile at home everywhere except the stairs and stair landings, so are very used to navigating on that type of surface.

SW


----------



## Starwind

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Studios have carpet.  It was a replacement in the 2014 refurb.  At that time 1Br's got laminate in the living areas and kept the carpet in the bedrooms.  That's typically what is being done in all refurbs.  CCV is the only one I can think of with laminate thru out.



Thanks.


----------



## jimmytammy

Crazy weather patterns for sure, snow and tornadoes from the same storm system


----------



## Starwind

jimmytammy said:


> Crazy weather patterns for sure, snow and tornadoes from the same storm system



and at our end of it rain, freezing rain and snow.  on the same day.

SW


----------



## sleepydog25

Not as bad, weather-wise, as many other Groupies (and non-Groupies). Severe thunderstorms and a couple of inches of rain over the course of about 12 hours aren't fun but not as bad as snow and freezing rain. A couple of hours away a tornado or two momentarily appeared--fair amount of damage but no deaths or even severe injuries as of right now. Ready for some simple summer warmth.


----------



## rkstocke5609

DenLo said:


> Where do live?  I can't remember but I thought it was one of the northern "M" states.  I feel for you.  And here I was feeling sorry for us in the Houston area that it dropped down into the 40's the last couple of nights with highs in the low 70s.   crazy weather!



Minneapolis.


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> Crazy weather patterns for sure, snow and tornadoes from the same storm system



Crazy weather indeed . . . .Tornado warnings all evening last night, and snow for the next two days here in N.E. Ohio.     2.5 weeks until we leave for The Lodge.  Hope we don't have any earthquakes or meteor damage before then.


----------



## horselover

ArielSRL said:


> I’m late to answer but I love the Cascadia Sangria.



I love that one too.  I didn't care for the Black Cherry Mule.  Too much ginger for my taste.



Dizny Dad said:


> I'm a Dead Head from way back; not to be confused with Mr. Peabody's Wayback machine.  Anybody seen Sherman lately?
> 
> View attachment 315233



I love this shirt & I agree!  I've seen some great bands over the years.

Kia ora groupie friends!  I have returned (sadly) from New Zealand.  Another amazing trip.   Saw lots of new things, flew in a tiny airplane to Milford Sound (huge deal for me as I'm afraid of little planes), got a new tattoo, ate & drank way too much, meet some great people & made a lot of new industry contacts.  A great trip all the way around.  Planning to escort a small group trip centered around all of NZ's amazing wine regions for 2019 so it won't be long until I'm back again which makes leaving easier.

Happy belated birthday @Granny!       Hope you had a great day.  Loving your Aulani pictures.

Had a nice time at DLR.  Really enjoyed VGC.  DL was a little too crowded for my taste.  I know many love it because it's small, but that was one of the things I didn't love.  Really hard to maneuver around crowds with such tight walkways.  Pre Easter was definitely not the time to go.  I'm sure I'll head to VGC again in the future.  I want DH to see it.  Next time I may skip the parks & just hang at the resort.   @sleepydog25 did your wait list ever come through?

And the big news in my house right now is this.  DS18 has made his college choice.

 

It's the Bison for the win!  CU Boulder it is.  I mean who can resist a pool in the shape of a Bison?       I knew all along this would be his choice.  It's the right choice for him I think, but not so great for mom!      

Hope you're all doing well.  Will try to stay caught up now that I'm back in the country.


----------



## ArielSRL

horselover said:


> I love that one too. I didn't care for the Black Cherry Mule. Too much ginger for my taste.


Good to know. I think I will probably try one in June but I don't have high hopes! I love that Cascadia Sangria!


----------



## bobbiwoz

DenLo said:


> I liked the laminate in the CCV studio, except when I was wearing socks or my soft leather house shoes.  I slipped several times and fell into the wall when I was moving my chair and stand up at the table when my feet went out from under me.  I don't know if it was just me or what as DH didn't have any problems.


This sounds scary to me, as I am not sure footed.  I had been concerned in the past, but so far that has not happened.  I will be especially careful if we stay in a CCV studio.  
I guess you were not hurt, but you could have been.


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> @sleepydog25 did your wait list ever come through?
> 
> And the big news in my house right now is this.  DS18 has made his college choice.
> 
> View attachment 317077
> 
> It's the Bison for the win!  CU Boulder it is.  I mean who can resist a pool in the shape of a Bison?       I knew all along this would be his choice.  It's the right choice for him I think, but not so great for mom!


 Congrats on your son choosing CU! It's a great school. I spent three years in CO teaching at USAFA. Pretty state, largely good weather. As for the wait list, no. Nada. Bupkiss. We're not holding out hope any longer, and to be fair, there's something cool about getting to stay in the classic DL Hotel. Just not looking forward to moving stuff out of VGC, to the DLH, then back to VGC.  Oh, well. . .


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Congrats on your son choosing CU! It's a great school. I spent three years in CO teaching at USAFA. Pretty state, largely good weather. As for the wait list, no. Nada. Bupkiss. We're not holding out hope any longer, and to be fair, there's something cool about getting to stay in the classic DL Hotel. Just not looking forward to moving stuff out of VGC, to the DLH, then back to VGC.  Oh, well. . .



VGC often sees movement even at less than 30 days so don't give up hope yet!


----------



## Flossbolna

sleepydog25 said:


> Congrats on your son choosing CU! It's a great school. I spent three years in CO teaching at USAFA. Pretty state, largely good weather. As for the wait list, no. Nada. Bupkiss. We're not holding out hope any longer, and to be fair, there's something cool about getting to stay in the classic DL Hotel. Just not looking forward to moving stuff out of VGC, to the DLH, then back to VGC.  Oh, well. . .



Just like at WDW, bell services will move your stuff from one hotel at DL to the other. Made moving for us so much easier!


----------



## Corinne

Julie sounds like you had a great trip!! Glad your son has made his choice, but I sure understand how mama feels!


----------



## DiznyDi

Nice trip report Julie. I know how much you enjoy your time in New Zealand. And your sons college choice, while it sounds amazing for him, I know it’s sad for you 
Now tell us more about that new tattoo


----------



## DenLo

bobbiwoz said:


> This sounds scary to me, as I am not sure footed.  I had been concerned in the past, but so far that has not happened.  I will be especially careful if we stay in a CCV studio.
> I guess you were not hurt, but you could have been.



The fall at the table just caused my usual bruising as I bruise easily.  I couldn't figure out why I slid around and DH didn't.  Do be careful and just don't hurry when walking in the room.  Next trip, I am bring my Merrell clogs to wear in the room as I didn't have any problem when I wore shoes.


----------



## DenLo

Horselover, congrats to your son for choosing CU, it has some good programs there.


----------



## sleepydog25

Flossbolna said:


> Just like at WDW, bell services will move your stuff from one hotel at DL to the other. Made moving for us so much easier!


Cool!  Luv probably knew that, but I'm not sure I've heard of them doing it. Thanks!


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> Nice trip report Julie. I know how much you enjoy your time in New Zealand. And your sons college choice, while it sounds amazing for him, I know it’s sad for you
> Now tell us more about that new tattoo



Well since you asked!     Here it is.   The flower is a native NZ orchid chosen because 1) purple is my favorite color, & 2) it's native to NZ.   The fern is a Maori style interpretation of the NZ silver fern (symbol of NZ & it's on pretty much everything).   Combine the two together & it's things that will always remind me of NZ that represent love, beauty, strength, & resilience.   Not bad things to be reminded of daily.  Bonus that the orchid matches pretty much all my shirts.


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> And the big news in my house right now is this.  DS18 has made his college choice.
> 
> It's the Bison for the win!  CU Boulder it is.  I mean who can resist a pool in the shape of a Bison?       I knew all along this would be his choice.  It's the right choice for him I think, but not so great for mom!



Julie...congratulations on the college choice. It’s a wonderful school and I’m sure he’ll love it. 

Yes it’s a bit far from home but the college years seem to really fly by after high school seems to take forever!

As for his distance from home...I wonder where he got that travelling gene?


----------



## Granny

We are packing up getting ready to leave Aulani and prepare for our trip to DLR for a couple of days. This is one of those yucky travel days with the 11:00am checkout and a 10:30 pm red eye flight.  Aulani has a very nice feature...a “lounge “ area with showers intended exclusively for check-in and check-out days so people can use the pool or change before heading for their flight. We intend to take advantage of the lounge as LA will be a bit cooler than here.

It has been a wonderful trip. We ate at Roy’s last night as our anniversary dinner and it was excellent!  Similar pricing to AMA AMA at Aulani but the service and food were much better. Definitely would recommend Roy’s as a signature dining experience.

Aulani has been an amazing resort. I think the cast members here might even outshine the Hilton Head CMs!  Just so friendly and so many genuine smiles. I have noted a few names that I will mention in my comments to Member Satisfaction (all positive experiences!).

Best wishes to everyone beset by winter’s last gasps.  Hopefully some beautiful spring weather is coming to each of you very soon. 

And from Aulani, we say ALOHA!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Julie, the artistry is beautiful!

Enjoy your last day in paradise Granny!  What wonderful memories you've made.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> Crazy weather indeed . . . .Tornado warnings all evening last night, and snow for the next two days here in N.E. Ohio.     2.5 weeks until we leave for The Lodge.  Hope we don't have any earthquakes or meteor damage before then.


A EF-2 touched down about 15 mins from where we live in Greensboro NC.  A very congested area, with many schools being damaged, houses leveled or beyond repair.  One live lost and many injured.  We were eating out when the storm hit and felt very fortunate to not be exposed to the worst of it.  It came very quickly.  Also, another tornado, EF-1 hit very near where WFC4Life (Will) and Sechem32 (Liz) live.  It was a path over 33 miles long.


----------



## jimmytammy

Julie
Thanks for bringing us along in your journeys!  And congrats for you folks on your DS making his college choice

Granny
Thanks too you as well for letting us share in your adventures


----------



## momtwoboys

checking in to say we are loving our BRV stay!! lake side room and having a blast!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

momtwoboys said:


> checking in to say we are loving our BRV stay!! lake side room and having a blast!!!


Glad to hear!  It can be an addicting place.



jimmytammy said:


> A EF-2 touched down about 15 mins from where we live in Greensboro NC.  A very congested area, with many schools being damaged, houses leveled or beyond repair.  One live lost and many injured.  We were eating out when the storm hit and felt very fortunate to not be exposed to the worst of it.  It came very quickly.  Also, another tornado, EF-1 hit very near where WFC4Life (Will) and Sechem32 (Liz) live.  It was a path over 33 miles long.


Saw that and there was another EF-1 in the Danville, VA, area.  Technically, G'boro is closer to us, of course. Glad to hear you're safe. While we occasionally dislike the weather where we live on the Parkway (well above 3,000 feet), I will say our chance of seeing a tornado is low. Straight line winds that match EF-1 or the frequent wind advisory of 50+mph gusts, sure.  Again, glad to hear you guys were OK. Of course, that storm's back end also brought our 1/2 inch of snow/sleet overnight. 70F today but will likely barely reach 40F tomorrow. Summer, will you just get here already?!


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy said:


> A EF-2 touched down about 15 mins from where we live in Greensboro NC.  A very congested area, with many schools being damaged, houses leveled or beyond repair.  One live lost and many injured.  We were eating out when the storm hit and felt very fortunate to not be exposed to the worst of it.  It came very quickly.  Also, another tornado, EF-1 hit very near where WFC4Life (Will) and Sechem32 (Liz) live.  It was a path over 33 miles long.


Sorry to read this.


----------



## twinklebug

Keeping all those who've been impacted by seemingly senseless destruction and tragedy close to my heart. (Too many to list, but there have been so many extraordinary people standing up to do the right thing at these times to be found.)

I find it wonderful that this thread is a small but shining example of the kindness and joy that is still very much abundant in society. I still believe in the magic (of the world).


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> Julie, the artistry is beautiful!
> 
> Enjoy your last day in paradise Granny!  What wonderful memories you've made.



Thanks!



jimmytammy said:


> A EF-2 touched down about 15 mins from where we live in Greensboro NC.  A very congested area, with many schools being damaged, houses leveled or beyond repair.  One live lost and many injured.  We were eating out when the storm hit and felt very fortunate to not be exposed to the worst of it.  It came very quickly.  Also, another tornado, EF-1 hit very near where WFC4Life (Will) and Sechem32 (Liz) live.  It was a path over 33 miles long.



Oh I'm so sorry to hear this.  I haven't been watching much news.  I had no idea you were having such bad weather in your area.  Very sad someone lost their life, but glad to hear you are all safe.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Julie - Once again what a wonderful experience you have enjoyed, and thanks for bringing us along on the highlights.  And a great thing in the family that your son has chosen where your money will be going!  That is why they have those static stickers you put in the back window of your car; so when you are going to work and glance in your rear view mirror, you remember why!


----------



## ArielSRL

jimmytammy said:


> A EF-2 touched down about 15 mins from where we live in Greensboro NC.  A very congested area, with many schools being damaged, houses leveled or beyond repair.  One live lost and many injured.  We were eating out when the storm hit and felt very fortunate to not be exposed to the worst of it.  It came very quickly.  Also, another tornado, EF-1 hit very near where WFC4Life (Will) and Sechem32 (Liz) live.  It was a path over 33 miles long.


So scary! Glad you are ok!


----------



## rkstocke5609

jimmytammy said:


> A EF-2 touched down about 15 mins from where we live in Greensboro NC.  A very congested area, with many schools being damaged, houses leveled or beyond repair.  One live lost and many injured.  We were eating out when the storm hit and felt very fortunate to not be exposed to the worst of it.  It came very quickly.  Also, another tornado, EF-1 hit very near where WFC4Life (Will) and Sechem32 (Liz) live.  It was a path over 33 miles long.


So sorry to hear about this.  Glad you are OK.  We all need to seemingly hide from this years Spring weather.  Stay safe!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Snow again today in N.E. Ohio - a heavy wet snow.  But only 14 days until we head to WDW!  Not rain, nor snow, nor dark of night, will detour us from our appointed vacation!


----------



## Lakegirl

We are at the Lodge!!! This place is so amazing!!!!  I just love every detail they put into this place.  Room was ready on arrival at 1:00. We have the dedicated two bedroom not exactly where I wanted it is near the atrium but woods facing.  I think from now on I will ask for more general area than a few room numbers.  I really wanted a pool view but it's totally ok because I'm at Disney. Moonlight Magic was super fun.  Enjoyed being able to just keep getting on rides over and over. I do think as many do MK would be more enjoyable due to more rides.  The character meet and greets still even at 12:30 am had very long lines.  The cast members were super friendly and in good spirits. 
I have to say the transportation so far this trip has been lacking both boat and bus.  We waited 45 minutes for a bus to Epcot yesterday and my daughter and friend did as well later in the day.  We also waited over 40 minutes for the boat to MK last night only to get on and find out they had to make a stop at FT. Wilderness because 12 people all from different parties got on the wrong boat???  Something seemed weird with that somewhere along the lines communication was lacking. But we are in Disney and I absolutely love the Lodge so much.  Tonite it's Artist Point,  I will let you know. How it goes.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*
A day late but wanted to wish Happy Birthdays to *
*@tea pot*
*and
@DisneyNutzy !!!
*​


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> A EF-2 touched down about 15 mins from where we live in Greensboro NC.  A very congested area, with many schools being damaged, houses leveled or beyond repair.  One live lost and many injured.  We were eating out when the storm hit and felt very fortunate to not be exposed to the worst of it.  It came very quickly.  Also, another tornado, EF-1 hit very near where WFC4Life (Will) and Sechem32 (Liz) live.  It was a path over 33 miles long.



So sad to hear that Jimmy!  Glad you are all ok though.  I do_ not_ miss living in an area of the country that is consistently threatened by tornados although since I still work in one of those areas I'm not completely out of it.  Hated the watches and warnings as a kid and that hasn't changed.  When I was in high school my dad had the very good luck (some good sense I'd say) to leave a machine shed when the weather started looking bad.  In the time he was driving from it around some grain bins over to my aunt and uncles house it was taken down by the winds.    The 70 year old barn that needed tearing down that was right next to it?  Made it thru the storm of course.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DenLo said:


> I liked the laminate in the CCV studio, except when I was wearing socks or my soft leather house shoes.  I slipped several times and fell into the wall when I was moving my chair and stand up at the table when my feet went out from under me.  I don't know if it was just me or what as DH didn't have any problems.





bobbiwoz said:


> This sounds scary to me, as I am not sure footed.  I had been concerned in the past, but so far that has not happened.  I will be especially careful if we stay in a CCV studio.
> I guess you were not hurt, but you could have been.



I just had one night in the CCV studios.  When walking in socks I could definitely feel a slip, not a grip.  It's what I feel on all the new vinyl flooring they have put in.  I feel that even the tile floors have more of a grip coefficient as I don't recall having the same feeling on any of those.  But the vinyl?  You want to walk centered or keep shoes on IMO.


----------



## Corinne

Safe travels @Granny!

@JT glad you’re safe!

@momtwoboys & @Lakegirl enjoy your stay and check in if you can!


----------



## Corinne

Happy Birthday @tea pot and @DisneyNutzy


----------



## TCRAIG

Dizny Dad said:


> Snow again today in N.E. Ohio - a heavy wet snow.  But only 14 days until we head to WDW!  Not rain, nor snow, nor dark of night, will detour us from our appointed vacation!


Jerry and I (Tricia) will be there too!  Hope to see you both!


----------



## bobbiwoz

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I just had one night in the CCV studios.  When walking in socks I could definitely feel a slip, not a grip.  It's what I feel on all the new vinyl flooring they have put in.  I feel that even the tile floors have more of a grip coefficient as I don't recall having the same feeling on any of those.  But the vinyl?  You want to walk centered or keep shoes on IMO.


Good thoughts, thank you.


----------



## Lakegirl

Such an amazing day at the Lodge today.  The pool was very quiet for most of the day.  CM came by and asked if we wanted food or drinks around noon.  Forgot to mention yesterday we went to the mercantile and asked if they had any butter and cream cheese out back because we didn't see anything the case.  CM went out back to discover they didn't have so she volunteered to go to Roaring fork and get us a handful.  I thought that was really going the extra mile for customer service.


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday tea pot and DisneyNutzy


----------



## horselover

Booked my Flower & Garden stay for March today.  I normally want to be at BCV & don't especially love split stays for short trips, but I had to book our beloved Lodge for a couple nights.  I'll do 2 nights there Sat & Sun when I don't generally do parks anyway then move to BCV for the last 3 for easy Epcot access.  Best of both worlds.      I think I'm going to try to switch at 7 mos. from BLT to VWL for Dec too.  I don't hold out much hope of getting a studio even by wait listing because it's already fully booked, but it's worth a shot.  If I don't get it it's not like I won't enjoy BLT, but it's been so long since I stayed at VWL in Dec.  Would be great to be home again.


----------



## Dizny Dad

So sorry I got tied up yesterday and missed the big party . . what!?! . no party?  Well there should have been a big one!

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TEA POT!* 

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DisneyNutzy! *


----------



## momtwoboys

Lakegirl said:


> We are at the Lodge!!! This place is so amazing!!!!  I just love every detail they put into this place.  Room was ready on arrival at 1:00. We have the dedicated two bedroom not exactly where I wanted it is near the atrium but woods facing.  I think from now on I will ask for more general area than a few room numbers.  I really wanted a pool view but it's totally ok because I'm at Disney. Moonlight Magic was super fun.  Enjoyed being able to just keep getting on rides over and over. I do think as many do MK would be more enjoyable due to more rides.  The character meet and greets still even at 12:30 am had very long lines.  The cast members were super friendly and in good spirits.
> I have to say the transportation so far this trip has been lacking both boat and bus.  We waited 45 minutes for a bus to Epcot yesterday and my daughter and friend did as well later in the day.  We also waited over 40 minutes for the boat to MK last night only to get on and find out they had to make a stop at FT. Wilderness because 12 people all from different parties got on the wrong boat???  Something seemed weird with that somewhere along the lines communication was lacking. But we are in Disney and I absolutely love the Lodge so much.  Tonite it's Artist Point,  I will let you know. How it goes.


we are here too! Lakeside room. we also have fallen in love with this resort after 21 years of coming to wdw and staying at many resorts and dvc . Buses have been hit or miss, boats not too bad of a wait.


----------



## Dizny Dad

So I missed the party for Tea Pot & DisneyNutzy 'cause I was tied up at the local hospital yesterday.  DiznyDi has pneumonia and I took her to the ER where she was admitted.  She is feeling much better today, but really needs a little while on IV antibiotics & Steroids to help.  This really is an exacerbation of her Immune Deficiencies & Bronchiectasis issues.  12 days until blast off for The Lodge!  This stay should put DiznyDi on top of things and make for an easy relaxing trip.


----------



## TCRAIG

Dizny Dad said:


> So I missed the party for Tea Pot & DisneyNutzy 'cause I was tied up at the local hospital yesterday.  DiznyDi has pneumonia and I took her to the ER where she was admitted.  She is feeling much better today, but really needs a little while on IV antibiotics & Steroids to help.  This really is an exacerbation of her Immune Deficiencies & Bronchiectasis issues.  12 days until blast off for The Lodge!  This stay should put DiznyDi on top of things and make for an easy relaxing trip.


Oh No!  Give her our best - and prayers for a quick recovery


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Feel better Di!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dizny Dad said:


> So I missed the party for Tea Pot & DisneyNutzy 'cause I was tied up at the local hospital yesterday.  DiznyDi has pneumonia and I took her to the ER where she was admitted.  She is feeling much better today, but really needs a little while on IV antibiotics & Steroids to help.  This really is an exacerbation of her Immune Deficiencies & Bronchiectasis issues.  12 days until blast off for The Lodge!  This stay should put DiznyDi on top of things and make for an easy relaxing trip.


Oh my! Prayers that you recover and enjoy your upcoming trip, DiznyDi.  Hugs to you too, Dizny Dad.


----------



## ArielSRL

Dizny Dad said:


> So I missed the party for Tea Pot & DisneyNutzy 'cause I was tied up at the local hospital yesterday.  DiznyDi has pneumonia and I took her to the ER where she was admitted.  She is feeling much better today, but really needs a little while on IV antibiotics & Steroids to help.  This really is an exacerbation of her Immune Deficiencies & Bronchiectasis issues.  12 days until blast off for The Lodge!  This stay should put DiznyDi on top of things and make for an easy relaxing trip.


Sorry to hear! I have been sick since Saturday with lots of chest congestion and cough. I was put on steroids and mucinex but have been having trouble breathing so I am a little more worried about it, and now my ears are starting to hurt. I blame end of the school year stress and this horrible bipolar weather!

Hoping for a speedy recovery for her.


----------



## twinklebug

Dizny Dad said:


> So sorry I got tied up yesterday and missed the big party . . what!?! . no party?  Well there should have been a big one!


Oh boy! More parties!

* Happy Birthday TeaPot! *

* Happy Birthday DisneyNutzy!*​



Dizny Dad said:


> So I missed the party for Tea Pot & DisneyNutzy 'cause I was tied up at the local hospital yesterday.  DiznyDi has pneumonia and I took her to the ER where she was admitted.  She is feeling much better today, but really needs a little while on IV antibiotics & Steroids to help.  This really is an exacerbation of her Immune Deficiencies & Bronchiectasis issues.  12 days until blast off for The Lodge!  This stay should put DiznyDi on top of things and make for an easy relaxing trip.


Oh no! Get better soon DiznyDi! 



ArielSRL said:


> Sorry to hear! I have been sick since Saturday with lots of chest congestion and cough. I was put on steroids and mucinex but have been having trouble breathing so I am a little more worried about it, and now my ears are starting to hurt. I blame end of the school year stress and this horrible bipolar weather!


BiPolar Weather 
You take care and get better too.  We don't need two groupies laid up.


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> So I missed the party for Tea Pot & DisneyNutzy 'cause I was tied up at the local hospital yesterday.  DiznyDi has pneumonia and I took her to the ER where she was admitted.  She is feeling much better today, but really needs a little while on IV antibiotics & Steroids to help.  This really is an exacerbation of her Immune Deficiencies & Bronchiectasis issues.  12 days until blast off for The Lodge!  This stay should put DiznyDi on top of things and make for an easy relaxing trip.



Wishing you a speedy recovery Di!  



twinklebug said:


> Oh boy! More parties!
> 
> * Happy Birthday TeaPot! *
> 
> * Happy Birthday DisneyNutzy!*​



Happy belated birthday!


----------



## sleepydog25

Haven't been on for a couple of days, and I miss all the fun!  

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TEAPOT  AND  DISNEYNUTZY!!* 

@Lakegirl - I almost hate to ask, but how was AP?


----------



## momtwoboys

Dizny Dad said:


> So I missed the party for Tea Pot & DisneyNutzy 'cause I was tied up at the local hospital yesterday.  DiznyDi has pneumonia and I took her to the ER where she was admitted.  She is feeling much better today, but really needs a little while on IV antibiotics & Steroids to help.  This really is an exacerbation of her Immune Deficiencies & Bronchiectasis issues.  12 days until blast off for The Lodge!  This stay should put DiznyDi on top of things and make for an easy relaxing trip.


sorry for the illness


----------



## Corinne

@DiznyDi prayers for a speedy recovery! We’ve got and gardens to see!!! I’m sure @Dizny Dad is taking good care of you!


----------



## rkstocke5609

Dizny Dad said:


> So I missed the party for Tea Pot & DisneyNutzy 'cause I was tied up at the local hospital yesterday.  DiznyDi has pneumonia and I took her to the ER where she was admitted.  She is feeling much better today, but really needs a little while on IV antibiotics & Steroids to help.  This really is an exacerbation of her Immune Deficiencies & Bronchiectasis issues.  12 days until blast off for The Lodge!  This stay should put DiznyDi on top of things and make for an easy relaxing trip.



Very sorry to hear this, I hope the drugs do their job and have her ready for your trip!


----------



## wildernessDad

Thanks, Kathy, for spending a bit of your time with us this morning!  It was nice seeing you!  Congratulations on the 10K race.


----------



## momtwoboys

going to try and book at the 7 month window for next trip in 2019! We always do April, but tempted by the lower amount of points needed for Feb... hmmm. I sure loved the weather this past week, chilly a few mornings, but gorgeous overall!!!! Few small things in the studio that we noticed could have been updated but overall we fell in love with BRV and our stay.


----------



## Granny

We ended our trip and returned home last night after a whirlwind last couple of days in Disneyland.  Overall, it was a great 13 night trip and today is getting back in the swing of things.

@DiznyDi ... our prayers for a speedy recovery for you and I'm sure you are looking forward to your trip in a couple of weeks.  Be well!!! 

And a belated Happy Birthday to Teapot & Disneynutzy!!


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> We ended our trip and returned home last night after a whirlwind last couple of days in Disneyland.  Overall, it was a great 13 night trip and today is getting back in the swing of things.
> 
> @DiznyDi ... our prayers for a speedy recovery for you and I'm sure you are looking forward to your trip in a couple of weeks.  Be well!!!
> 
> And a belated Happy Birthday to Teapot & Disneynutzy!!



Welcome home!  Look forward to hearing your thoughts on DL.


----------



## rkstocke5609

horselover said:


> Welcome home!  Look forward to hearing your thoughts on DL.


Yes, I second this.  Can’t wait to hear your impressions of DL.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey all!  Thanks for the good thoughts towards our safety.  We are fortunate that no significant damage came our way.  A few big limbs down, but nothing compared to what Greensboro went through.  We traveled that way Thurs. night to take friends to the airport and saw some of the damage. I saw a church was leveled that had been there since I was a kid.  Sadly, the area hit the worst is somewhat of a depressed area and Im sure many of these folks have little if no insurance.  How quickly life can change

On a happier note(late to the party again)Happy Birthday teapotHappy Birthday DisneyNutzy

*DiznyDi *and *Ariel*
Best wishes and prayers for a speedy recovery


----------



## Corinne

@Lakegirl & @ArielSRL have you seen the new Dooney AK bags? I saw them on my Twitter feed this morning and, well, yes the tote is on it’s way to me.


----------



## horselover

Corinne said:


> @Lakegirl & @ArielSRL have you seen the new Dooney AK bags? I saw them on my Twitter feed this morning and, well, yes the tote is on it’s way to me.



Uh oh.  This could be bad news for me! Please don't let them have zebras on them.  I shouldn't look.  Off to Google them now.


----------



## sleepydog25

Heading out to Maine later this evening. Humorously enough, people at work assumed I was headed south to Disney when I told them I'd be gone for a couple of days.  But, no, this is DD's last campus visit before deciding her college fate. She visited a couple of dozen campuses back in the fall, narrowed her choices to seven. She got into four of them, then narrowed her choice to two of those. She revisited one of those two weeks ago for their admitted student day. This last trip is in Maine, again for admitted students. After this, she'll make her choice. I suspect she's made up her mind already, but I guess we'll know for sure mid-week.

Anyway, all that to say I'll be offline a few days, so if anyone sends me a trip date or the like, I won't get to it until Wed or perhaps Thur.  Ciao!


----------



## jimmytammy

Safe travels Sleepy!


----------



## Corinne

Hope you enjoy your visit Sleepy ~ I love Maine!


----------



## ArielSRL

Corinne said:


> @Lakegirl & @ArielSRL have you seen the new Dooney AK bags? I saw them on my Twitter feed this morning and, well, yes the tote is on it’s way to me.


I saw a few photos but I'm in purse jail!


----------



## ArielSRL

jimmytammy said:


> *DiznyDi *and *Ariel*
> Best wishes and prayers for a speedy recovery


Thank you!


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Groupies!
Ariel - I love your 'bipolar weather'.  Isn't that the truth!  I hope you can get some relief from your current illness.
Granny - nice to have you back! I'm in agreement with the others - I want to hear all about your magnificent stay in paradise!
Enjoy your time in Maine sleepy!  I remember well those college visitation days.
And whats this about new Dooneys?  I certainly don't need anymore....

I'd like to thank you all for your words of encouragement and prayers lifted on my behalf.  They are very much appreciated.  I'm still in the hospital but am hopeful of being discharged tomorrow afternoon.  I invariably get sick when I travel, so am hopeful that this stay keeps me on top of things and I can enjoy F&G and return home unscathed.  It's been quite a week.  Returning to my own bed will be most welcome.

Thanks Groupies - you're the best!


----------



## ArielSRL

DiznyDi said:


> Ariel - I love your 'bipolar weather'. Isn't that the truth! I hope you can get some relief from your current illness.


It truly does seem to be crazy! And thank you. Unfortunately this cough and congestion keeps hanging on. I'm hoping I break free soon.



DiznyDi said:


> I'm still in the hospital but am hopeful of being discharged tomorrow afternoon.


I will send pixie dust your way!



DiznyDi said:


> Returning to my own bed will be most welcome.


No doubt. Again, pixie dust on the way!


----------



## horselover

ArielSRL said:


> I saw a few photos but I'm in purse jail!



Purse jail.      Lucky for me this one didn't do anything for me.  Sometimes they catch your eye & sometimes they don't.  That's actually a good thing.  I bought the light blue F&G bag from 2017, but this year I was meh on the F&G bag.  Didn't love last year's F&W bag either. Also a good thing as I had purchased the spring bag.   Last F&W bag I purchased was the 20th anniversary bag.

Di -


----------



## Corinne

ArielSRL said:


> I saw a few photos but I'm in purse jail!


----------



## twinklebug

horselover said:


> Purse jail.      Lucky for me this one didn't do anything for me.  Sometimes they catch your eye & sometimes they don't.  That's actually a good thing.  I bought the light blue F&G bag from 2017, but this year I was meh on the F&G bag.  Didn't love last year's F&W bag either. Also a good thing as I had purchased the spring bag.   Last F&W bag I purchased was the 20th anniversary bag.
> 
> Di -


I do love Dooney & Bourke bags, but they're so heavy and pricey that the design really has to speak to me too. (I currently make due with just a coach wallet. My shoulder thanks me.) I think if they made more scenes verses repetitive patterns I'd be there. Loved the Bambi design they had out last fall - that one almost roped me in had I not been on a budget.


----------



## twokats

DiznyDi, get well soon.  I know Rich is taking good care of you!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> Thanks, Kathy, for spending a bit of your time with us this morning!  It was nice seeing you!  Congratulations on the 10K race.



Thank you Hollis!  So nice to visit with you all for a little while at breakfast yesterday and a couple minutes today too!  You all scooted out before I finished so please give my best to Toni and Jesse.  I was a little tardy this morning and the mouse keeper was knocking on my door when I was putting the last items in my bag.  Then in my rush I forgot things in the safe!  So another trip up and the kind concierge staff got me back in.  I'll just blame it on only a few hours sleep the previous few days.  I'm just catching up a bit while waiting for my connection in salt lake. It's been a long day and I'm ready to get some Zzzzzzz's.


----------



## bobbiwoz

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thank you Hollis!  So nice to visit with you all for a little while at breakfast yesterday and a couple minutes today too!  You all scooted out before I finished so please give my best to Toni and Jesse.  I was a little tardy this morning and the mouse keeper was knocking on my door when I was putting the last items in my bag.  Then in my rush I forgot things in the safe!  So another trip up and the kind concierge staff got me back in.  I'll just blame it on only a few hours sleep the previous few days.  I'm just catching up a bit while waiting for my connection in salt lake. It's been a long day and I'm ready to get some Zzzzzzz's.


Sounds stressful.  Hope your sleep refreshes you.


----------



## Corinne

twinklebug said:


> I do love Dooney & Bourke bags, but they're so heavy and pricey that the design really has to speak to me too. (I currently make due with just a coach wallet. My shoulder thanks me.) I think if they made more scenes verses repetitive patterns I'd be there. Loved the Bambi design they had out last fall - that one almost roped me in had I not been on a budget.



Cindy you are sooooo right about the weight!! I love totes but do tend to get an ouchy shoulder after prolonged use so I try to be mindful of that.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DiznyDi!*


----------



## ArielSRL

Corinne said:


> Cindy you are sooooo right about the weight!! I love totes but do tend to get an ouchy shoulder after prolonged use so I try to be mindful of that.


I always do the totes bc I'm like a boy scout and carry everything but the kitchen sink. My mom always makes fun of me bc of how heavy my purse is but I guess I am just used to it by now!


----------



## ArielSRL

Dizny Dad said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY DiznyDi!*


Happy Birthday! I hope all your birthday wishes come true!


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DIZNYDI!!!!


----------



## DenLo

Dizny Dad said:


> So I missed the party for Tea Pot & DisneyNutzy 'cause I was tied up at the local hospital yesterday.  DiznyDi has pneumonia and I took her to the ER where she was admitted.  She is feeling much better today, but really needs a little while on IV antibiotics & Steroids to help.  This really is an exacerbation of her Immune Deficiencies & Bronchiectasis issues.  12 days until blast off for The Lodge!  This stay should put DiznyDi on top of things and make for an easy relaxing trip.



Sorry to hear about DiznyDi being in the hospital.  It is best to keep on top of pneumonia with her background.  I hope she has a very quick recovery and can use your time at the Lodge to fully recuperate.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bobbiwoz said:


> Sounds stressful.  Hope your sleep refreshes you.



Thanks Bobbi!  Still need a few more hours catch up sleep but made a good start at it last night!  Hopefully better brain function will follow!    "Vacationing" can be tough work!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday @DiznyDi !!!*
*Hope it's a great day and you continue to feel better!*
* *

​


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday @luvvwl !!!*
*Hope yesterday was a wonderful day!*

* *



​


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday Di

Hope you’re feeling better!
*


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Di !!!*​
* *​


----------



## Granny

I’m still scrambling around on my post-vacation list of things to do, but I will go ahead and give you my impressions of our overall trip.  We started out with three nights in San Francisco…which has nothing to do with DVC but we thoroughly enjoyed our stay there.  After that, we spent 7 nights at Aulani and 2 nights/3 days at the Villas at the Grand Californian resort.  To recap our impressions:
_
_
*AULANI*

*Quick summary:*  A gorgeous resort with outstanding CMs.  Truly a slice of paradise and highly enjoyable.

*Pros:* 


The resort layout is lush and even though there are several water/pool areas in the confines between the two wings of Aulani, when you’re on ground level you don’t feel like it is a crowded area with lots of concrete.  The vegetation is beautiful and along with the “rock” designs it serves to keep each area (lazy river/pools/hot tubs) separate and somewhat cozy. 


The Cast Members were friendly and seemed genuinely excited to have you at Aulani.  They are somewhat laid back which works great in this resort which is not built on supporting theme parks.   


The counter service restaurant…Ulu Café…had a nice variety of food options including Dole Whips and those savory Almond Croissants! 


The room layout for a 1BR is very spacious in the living room area…we liked the layout and theming a lot.   And Mrs. Granny thought the rainfall showerhead was the best thing since sliced bread!


The luau was very nicely done.  Our luau was rain-shortened by about 10 minutes but we didn’t miss much…just the last song and closing remarks which I listened to from my balcony overlooking the luau the next night. 


*Cons:*


The prices of everything are pretty steep.  Just a fact of life when almost everything is imported onto an island.  But honestly, compared to San Francisco and Anaheim (our two other stops), it wasn’t outrageous. 


Ama Ama.  This is the signature restaurant at the resort (the other restaurant is a buffet restaurant which we didn’t patronize).    Ama Ama is beautifully designed with a wonderful ocean view and live music being performed to enhance the atmosphere.  But our server was underwhelming (zero personality whatsoever) and we found the food to be overpriced and small portions to boot.  If you have drinks, a salad and main course you will probably spend $100 per person easily.  The food was good, but nothing spectacular.  And we happened to visit the restaurant on my birthday, which they were aware of.  It is one of those things that kind of sits poorly with me when they ask if you want dessert and when you say no, they say well we will be bringing you out a dessert treat for your birthday.  So if we had ordered dessert we would have ended up with a full extra dessert?   I just don’t like it when they know they will be giving you a free dessert but try to sell you one anyway.  Just a pet peeve I guess.  But we were underwhelmed with the service and food quality.  As a contrast, we also ate at Roy’s Restaurant at the golf course across the street and their service and food were outstanding for a similar price to Ama Ama.  So all in all, we found Ama Ama to be lacking but if we had gotten a more dynamic server it probably would have helped quite a bit.

*Bottom line:*  A wonderful resort that we would return to in a heartbeat!


----------



## Granny

Continuing our thoughts on our recent trip.

*Villas at the Grand Californian Resort*

*Quick summary*:  VGC is a beautiful resort with great location to the parks. 

*VGC Pros:*


The only VGC CM we actually interacted with to any extent was the lady who checked us in.  She was very chatty, and was quite welcoming.  She made up special anniversary pins for Mrs. Granny and I to wear, and she spent a bit of time explaining the resort layout and the quick access to Disney’s California Adventure park.


The 1BR at VGC is a wonderful villa layout and amenities.  A large table off the kitchen that would seat 6 people easily.  A sleeper chair and drop down bed in the living room in addition to the sleeper sofa.  And the extra full bathroom.   


The lobby of the VGC is along the lines of Wilderness Lodge or Animal Kingdom Lodge, as befits a Peter Dominick design.  Personally, I found it a little “cold” in design compared to WL or AKL, and I think it is meant to be more contemporary in feel.  It is still a beautiful lobby and I loved the piano that played all day (sometimes on its own, and sometimes with a pianist). 

*VGC Cons:*



We had a ground floor villa and the villa above us had a couple of kids that woke up early running and yelling and laughing.   It was quite a noisy villa with that noise in addition to the DCA park noise we could hear in the room.  It wasn’t offensive, but if someone likes quiet then these rooms are probably not the best option.  Being on the ground floor (we requested upper floor) we were basically looking at a stockade fence wall.  If we were on the third floor or higher in the same location we would have been looking at DCA and the World of Color.


The early access to DCA had a line that went from the park entrance back to the main corridor at VGC and then all the way down past the pool and past the counter service door.  There had to be over 200 people in the line, and I have a hard time believing that all of them were staying at VGC.  We saw people coming in the main entry doors and heading towards that line which suggests this is some sort of “tip” that has gotten out on the internet to allow people to bypass the longer lines for public access to the park.   This didn’t bother us so much since we are not rope drop people, but we would have been irked if we had gotten in that line after our check-in CM told us that entrance is for VGC guests only.   We saw the same thing when the park closed and people streamed out through the VGC park exit and then through the lobby and out the front doors.   Fortunately, there is no security check on the way out of the parks so this just made it crowded but it still moved along.


We tend to eat a fair amount of counter food offerings and found the VGC a little lacking in food options.  I guess this is the trend at all Disney resort hotels (except Aulani) but we were disappointed in the selection available. 

*Bottom Line: * We only spent 2 nights at this resort but it seems to have good CMs and amenities.  Can't beat the location!


----------



## Granny

*DISNEYLAND and DCA Parks*


*Quick Summary:* Disneyland Resort parks in general are a nice alternative for west coast denizens but are severely crowded and hampered by the antiquated FastPass system.


*Pros:*


Lots of attractions in a relatively small area between the two parks.  Park hopping from a physical distance standpoint was fairly easy if there were no admission lines.


The *Frozen show at the Hyperion Theatre*…simply awesome!    We really didn’t know what to expect with this show and it completely blew us away with the effects, the quality of the singing/acting and the overall production value.  It makes the DHS counterpart look like a Spanky and Our Gang production!  And we like the DHS show.  But the Frozen show at DCA was really outstanding!


The Paint the Night parade was fun.  We booked a Sonoma Terrace reception to have something to eat and watch the parade.  The reception was very nice with wine/mixed drinks, a plate of finger food like grapes, cheeses, meats and such.  And since it was a cool evening our server was happy to switch us over to hot chocolate before the parade.  The reception afforded a nice view of the parade which was a fun experience with lots of characters and lively music and parade dancers between the floats.


We enjoyed those attractions not found at WDW such as the Guardians of the Galaxy version of ToT, the Indiana Jones version of Dinosaur, etc.  Also some attractions like It’s a Small World were just much more nicely presented at DL than at WDW.  Overall, there is a good group of attractions at each park.  We didn’t do any of the thrill ride attractions but they looked very good, especially the Radiator Springs Racers.

*Cons:*


The crowds.  Oh my goodness.     We were under the impression that we were going at a slow time of the year, and we avoided the weekends which we had read were congested with locals.  But we found the crowds to be very high, with long wait times at many attractions.  We even saw 30 minute wait lines for corn dogs and another equally long one for Dole Whips!   Having no other barometer for crowd sizes at Disneyland Resort parks, we were taken aback by the crowds.


Entrance lines.  Since we weren’t expecting the big crowds, we were surprised at the lengthy entrance lines especially for Disneyland park.  When we first used our Park Hopper passes, we were surprised that the turnstile CM had to scan our phone ticket confirmation, issue the paper passes, and then take our pictures.  No wonder the lines were so long and moved rather slowly!


*FastPass*.    Ugh…this trip completely confirmed that FP+ is far and away superior *FOR US* to the old FastPass system.   Our first day we just used the FastPasses the old fashioned way, going to an attraction and getting the paper reminders of our return time.  We were able to get one for Haunted Mansion at about 1:00 in the afternoon but after that we couldn’t get anything before about 5:30 pm.  Since we had taken the red-eye from Hawaii the night before and were working with little or no sleep, we didn’t want to stay in the park that late.  So we did some other non-FastPass attractions until we got our text that indicated our room was ready at 3:45.  So we went back and got into our room, showered and went back into the parks.  All the FastPasses were gone for the day so we didn’t get a lot of value out of Day 1 of our park hopper tickets.  The next day we went into the parks about 10:00 am (early for us but not bad) and bought the MaxPass.  What a difference that made!  The ability to find FPs in either park allowed us to do much more than we had the day before.  Due to the park entrance lines, we didn’t find it easy to park hop though.  We almost had a couple of Fast Passes expire due to the length of time it took to go park-to-park.  I had thought this would be much easier but we had significant entrance wait lines most times that we did this.   So I would give the Max Pass two thumbs up, except it kind of riles me that you have to pay to be truly able to use the FP system at DLR while it is free at WDW and not as good as WDW since it only operates while you are in the parks.


Attractions down.  We were disappointed that Disney decided to close both World of Color and Fantasmic during our stay.  I don’t think Fantasmic was being refurbished since they still had it scheduled on the weekends.    But it was a bummer not to be able to see either of these night shows.  Also down during our stay was the Matterhorn Sleds, though we probably wouldn’t have done those anyway.



*Bottom line* is that we would love to go back to Aulani at some point and spend more time there.  And we are glad that we went to Disneyland Resort, but don’t anticipate wanting to go back there in the foreseeable future.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Granny said:


> Continuing our thoughts on our recent trip.
> 
> *Villas at the Grand Californian Resort*
> 
> *Quick summary*:  VGC is a beautiful resort with great location to the parks.
> 
> *VGC Pros:*
> 
> 
> The only VGC CM we actually interacted with to any extent was the lady who checked us in.  She was very chatty, and was quite welcoming.  She made up special anniversary pins for Mrs. Granny and I to wear, and she spent a bit of time explaining the resort layout and the quick access to Disney’s California Adventure park.
> 
> 
> The 1BR at VGC is a wonderful villa layout and amenities.  A large table off the kitchen that would seat 6 people easily.  A sleeper chair and drop down bed in the living room in addition to the sleeper sofa.  And the extra full bathroom.
> 
> 
> The lobby of the VGC is along the lines of Wilderness Lodge or Animal Kingdom Lodge, as befits a Peter Dominick design.  Personally, I found it a little “cold” in design compared to WL or AKL, and I think it is meant to be more contemporary in feel.  It is still a beautiful lobby and I loved the piano that played all day (sometimes on its own, and sometimes with a pianist).
> 
> *VGC Cons:*
> 
> 
> 
> We had a ground floor villa and the villa above us had a couple of kids that woke up early running and yelling and laughing.   It was quite a noisy villa with that noise in addition to the DCA park noise we could hear in the room.  It wasn’t offensive, but if someone likes quiet then these rooms are probably not the best option.  Being on the ground floor (we requested upper floor) we were basically looking at a stockade fence wall.  If we were on the third floor or higher in the same location we would have been looking at DCA and the World of Color.
> 
> 
> The early access to DCA had a line that went from the park entrance back to the main corridor at VGC and then all the way down past the pool and past the counter service door.  There had to be over 200 people in the line, and I have a hard time believing that all of them were staying at VGC.  We saw people coming in the main entry doors and heading towards that line which suggests this is some sort of “tip” that has gotten out on the internet to allow people to bypass the longer lines for public access to the park.   This didn’t bother us so much since we are not rope drop people, but we would have been irked if we had gotten in that line after our check-in CM told us that entrance is for VGC guests only.   We saw the same thing when the park closed and people streamed out through the VGC park exit and then through the lobby and out the front doors.   Fortunately, there is no security check on the way out of the parks so this just made it crowded but it still moved along.
> 
> 
> We tend to eat a fair amount of counter food offerings and found the VGC a little lacking in food options.  I guess this is the trend at all Disney resort hotels (except Aulani) but we were disappointed in the selection available.
> 
> *Bottom Line: * We only spent 2 nights at this resort but it seems to have good CMs and amenities.  Can't beat the location!


Did you discover the nachos from the quick service were actually “steak” nachos — they were a hidden gem that I have enjoyed poolside more than once....


----------



## rkstocke5609

Granny said:


> *DISNEYLAND and DCA Parks*
> 
> 
> *Quick Summary:* Disneyland Resort parks in general are a nice alternative for west coast denizens but are severely crowded and hampered by the antiquated FastPass system.
> 
> 
> *Pros:*
> 
> 
> Lots of attractions in a relatively small area between the two parks.  Park hopping from a physical distance standpoint was fairly easy if there were no admission lines.
> 
> 
> The *Frozen show at the Hyperion Theatre*…simply awesome!    We really didn’t know what to expect with this show and it completely blew us away with the affects, the quality of the singing/acting and the overall production value.  It makes the DHS counterpart look like a Spanky and Our Gang production!  And we like the DHS show.  But the Frozen show at DCA was really outstanding!
> 
> 
> The Paint the Night parade was fun.  We booked a Sonoma Terrace reception to have something to eat and watch the parade.  The reception was very nice with wine/mixed drinks, a plate of finger food like grapes, cheeses, meats and such.  And since it was a cool evening our server was happy to switch us over to hot chocolate before the parade.  The reception afforded a nice view of the parade which was a fun experience with lots of characters and lively music and parade dancers between the floats.
> 
> 
> We enjoyed those attractions not found at WDW such as the Guardians of the Galaxy version of ToT, the Indiana Jones version of Dinosaur, etc.  Also some attractions like It’s a Small World were just much more nicely presented at DL than at WDW.  Overall, there is a good group of attractions at each park.  We didn’t do any of the thrill ride attractions but they looked very good, especially the Radiator Springs Racers.
> 
> *Cons:*
> 
> 
> The crowds.  Oh my goodness.     We were under the impression that we were going at a slow time of the year, and we avoided the weekends which we had read were congested with locals.  But we found the crowds to be very high, with long wait times at many attractions.  We even saw 30 minute wait lines for corn dogs and another equally long one for Dole Whips!   Having no other barometer for crowd sizes at Disneyland Resort parks, we were taken aback by the crowds.
> 
> 
> Entrance lines.  Since we weren’t expecting the big crowds, we were surprised at the lengthy entrance lines especially for Disneyland park.  When we first used our Park Hopper passes, we were surprised that the turnstile CM had to scan our phone ticket confirmation, issue the paper passes, and then take our pictures.  No wonder the lines were so long and moved rather slowly!
> 
> 
> *FastPass*.   View attachment 318720 Ugh…this trip completely confirmed that FP+ is far and away superior *FOR US* to the old FastPass system.   Our first day we just used the FastPasses the old fashioned way, going to an attraction and getting the paper reminders of our return time.  We were able to get one for Haunted Mansion at about 1:00 in the afternoon but after that we couldn’t get anything before about 5:30 pm.  Since we had taken the red-eye from Hawaii the night before and were working with little or no sleep, we didn’t want to stay in the park that late.  So we did some other non-FastPass attractions until we got our text that indicated our room was ready at 3:45.  So we went back and got into our room, showered and went back into the parks.  All the FastPasses were gone for the day so we didn’t get a lot of value out of Day 1 of our park hopper tickets.  The next day we went into the parks about 10:00 am (early for us but not bad) and bought the MaxPass.  What a difference that made!  The ability to find FPs in either park allowed us to do much more than we had the day before.  Due to the park entrance lines, we didn’t find it easy to park hop though.  We almost had a couple of Fast Passes expire due to the length of time it took to go park-to-park.  I had thought this would be much easier but we had significant entrance wait lines most times that we did this.   So I would give the Max Pass two thumbs up, except it kind of riles me that you have to pay to be truly able to use the FP system at DLR while it is free at WDW and not as good as WDW since it only operates while you are in the parks.
> 
> 
> Attractions down.  We were disappointed that Disney decided to close both World of Color and Fantasmic during our stay.  I don’t think Fantasmic was being refurbished since they still had it scheduled on the weekends.    But it was a bummer not to be able to see either of these night shows.  Also down during our stay was the Matterhorn Sleds, though we probably wouldn’t have done those anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> *Bottom line* is that we would love to go back to Aulani at some point and spend more time there.  And we are glad that we went to Disneyland Resort, but don’t anticipate wanting to go back there in the foreseeable future.



So glad you enjoyed Frozen @ the Hyperion! I completely agree with the ‘lil rascals comparison in regards to the HS version. Anna’s character is quite “spiced” up at the Hyperion. So sorry to hear about the crowds — really sounds scary, we didn’t have it that bad on either of our Californian trips.  Sorry you missed some of the “magic” that we just fell in love with.  Crowds will do that though.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Would like to see Paint the Night Parade.  I miss having a parade at night at WDW.

Sorry the lines, crowds were so bad.

Gosh, I thought that the Indiana Jones ride WAS a thrill ride!  I had no idea what we were in for!


----------



## Granny

rkstocke5609 said:


> Did you discover the nachos from the quick service were actually “steak” nachos — they were a hidden gem that I have enjoyed poolside more than once....



We didn’t see those on the menu but they sound great!  We were mostly at the counter service in the mornings. 



rkstocke5609 said:


> So glad you enjoyed Frozen @ the Hyperion! I completely agree with the ‘lil rascals comparison in regards to the HS version. Anna’s character is quite “spiced” up at the Hyperion. So sorry to hear about the crowds — really sounds scary, we didn’t have it that bad on either of our Californian trips.  Sorry you missed some of the “magic” that we just fell in love with.  Crowds will do that though.



I may be making too much of the crowds. We were just surprised since we had read that it was a slower time especially during the week. And when we checked in to VGC the CM told us how lucky we were to have missed the spring break crowds. I think the crowd issue was just exacerbated by the FastPass system. 



bobbiwoz said:


> Would like to see Paint the Night Parade.  I miss having a parade at night at WDW.
> 
> Sorry the lines, crowds were so bad.
> 
> Gosh, I thought that the Indiana Jones ride WAS a thrill ride!  I had no idea what we were in for!



Bobbi, you are right in that Indiana Jones is a pretty wild ride. That and Guardians are as close to thrill rides that we do. And even with the crowds we were able to do most of what we wanted to with the MaxPass. It would have been nice if more attractions were FastPass. For example, we didn’t see a Pirates of the Caribbean wait time under 30 minutes and usually 45-60 minutes, so we didn’t experience that.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> *DISNEYLAND and DCA Parks*
> 
> 
> *Quick Summary:* Disneyland Resort parks in general are a nice alternative for west coast denizens but are severely crowded and hampered by the antiquated FastPass system.
> 
> 
> *Pros:*
> 
> 
> Lots of attractions in a relatively small area between the two parks.  Park hopping from a physical distance standpoint was fairly easy if there were no admission lines.
> 
> 
> The *Frozen show at the Hyperion Theatre*…simply awesome!    We really didn’t know what to expect with this show and it completely blew us away with the affects, the quality of the singing/acting and the overall production value.  It makes the DHS counterpart look like a Spanky and Our Gang production!  And we like the DHS show.  But the Frozen show at DCA was really outstanding!
> 
> 
> The Paint the Night parade was fun.  We booked a Sonoma Terrace reception to have something to eat and watch the parade.  The reception was very nice with wine/mixed drinks, a plate of finger food like grapes, cheeses, meats and such.  And since it was a cool evening our server was happy to switch us over to hot chocolate before the parade.  The reception afforded a nice view of the parade which was a fun experience with lots of characters and lively music and parade dancers between the floats.
> 
> 
> We enjoyed those attractions not found at WDW such as the Guardians of the Galaxy version of ToT, the Indiana Jones version of Dinosaur, etc.  Also some attractions like It’s a Small World were just much more nicely presented at DL than at WDW.  Overall, there is a good group of attractions at each park.  We didn’t do any of the thrill ride attractions but they looked very good, especially the Radiator Springs Racers.
> 
> *Cons:*
> 
> 
> The crowds.  Oh my goodness.     We were under the impression that we were going at a slow time of the year, and we avoided the weekends which we had read were congested with locals.  But we found the crowds to be very high, with long wait times at many attractions.  We even saw 30 minute wait lines for corn dogs and another equally long one for Dole Whips!   Having no other barometer for crowd sizes at Disneyland Resort parks, we were taken aback by the crowds.
> 
> 
> Entrance lines.  Since we weren’t expecting the big crowds, we were surprised at the lengthy entrance lines especially for Disneyland park.  When we first used our Park Hopper passes, we were surprised that the turnstile CM had to scan our phone ticket confirmation, issue the paper passes, and then take our pictures.  No wonder the lines were so long and moved rather slowly!
> 
> 
> *FastPass*.   View attachment 318720 Ugh…this trip completely confirmed that FP+ is far and away superior *FOR US* to the old FastPass system.   Our first day we just used the FastPasses the old fashioned way, going to an attraction and getting the paper reminders of our return time.  We were able to get one for Haunted Mansion at about 1:00 in the afternoon but after that we couldn’t get anything before about 5:30 pm.  Since we had taken the red-eye from Hawaii the night before and were working with little or no sleep, we didn’t want to stay in the park that late.  So we did some other non-FastPass attractions until we got our text that indicated our room was ready at 3:45.  So we went back and got into our room, showered and went back into the parks.  All the FastPasses were gone for the day so we didn’t get a lot of value out of Day 1 of our park hopper tickets.  The next day we went into the parks about 10:00 am (early for us but not bad) and bought the MaxPass.  What a difference that made!  The ability to find FPs in either park allowed us to do much more than we had the day before.  Due to the park entrance lines, we didn’t find it easy to park hop though.  We almost had a couple of Fast Passes expire due to the length of time it took to go park-to-park.  I had thought this would be much easier but we had significant entrance wait lines most times that we did this.   So I would give the Max Pass two thumbs up, except it kind of riles me that you have to pay to be truly able to use the FP system at DLR while it is free at WDW and not as good as WDW since it only operates while you are in the parks.
> 
> 
> Attractions down.  We were disappointed that Disney decided to close both World of Color and Fantasmic during our stay.  I don’t think Fantasmic was being refurbished since they still had it scheduled on the weekends.    But it was a bummer not to be able to see either of these night shows.  Also down during our stay was the Matterhorn Sleds, though we probably wouldn’t have done those anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> *Bottom line* is that we would love to go back to Aulani at some point and spend more time there.  And we are glad that we went to Disneyland Resort, but don’t anticipate wanting to go back there in the foreseeable future.



Sounds like overall it was a successful trip!  Out of all Disney resorts I think they did the best at Aulani.  They did have to fix some mis-calculations of how many visitors would just hang out at the resort but they stepped up and did so and I give them credit for that.  It's always a good place to head to!  

With DL it may just be a matter of familiarity as even if it's crowded we get a lot done - even with that darn old paper fastpass sytem!  haha  I actually still prefer it and then Maxpass is a game changer.  I hate nickel and diming but that's the one that after the first time using it I just didn't care it was that awesome.  True that you do have to enter the park before you can activate but once that's done you no longer have to be in the park to use it so I'd often be making FP's for later in the evening while taking a break.  I do suspect it was a slow time but DL is rarely ever "quiet" because so many locals will hit it up after school or work.  Just a more laid back crowd IMO as most will definitely be back - either the next week or might be the next day.   That also makes them willing to wait 30 minutes for a corn dog!


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Sounds like overall it was a successful trip!



Yes it was a very successful trip. And I hope people don’t read too much into my criticisms. I just wanted to include all my impressions. 




> Out of all Disney resorts I think they did the best at Aulani.  They did have to fix some mis-calculations of how many visitors would just hang out at the resort but they stepped up and did so and I give them credit for that.  It's always a good place to head to!
> 
> With DL it may just be a matter of familiarity as even if it's crowded we get a lot done - even with that darn old paper fastpass sytem!  haha  I actually still prefer it and then Maxpass is a game changer.  I hate nickel and diming but that's the one that after the first time using it I just didn't care it was that awesome.  True that you do have to enter the park before you can activate but once that's done you no longer have to be in the park to use it so I'd often be making FP's for later in the evening while taking a break.  I do suspect it was a slow time but DL is rarely ever "quiet" because so many locals will hit it up after school or work.  Just a more laid back crowd IMO as most will definitely be back - either the next week or might be the next day.   That also makes them willing to wait 30 minutes for a corn dog!



I think your points are very well taken. I need to also emphasize that we had only a short time at DLR and were a little punchy the first day from no sleep. Also, Disney does provide an EMH that we could have taken advantage of but we opted for sleep. 

And MaxPass really is a game changer. Even arriving at the parks in mid-morning we were able to do five or so FP attractions total in both parks that day. 

I hope I didn’t come off as too negative on DLR.  We still enjoyed our visit and are glad we made it part of our trip.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Yes it was a very successful trip. And I hope people don’t read too much into my criticisms. I just wanted to include all my impressions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your points are very well taken. I need to also emphasize that we had only a short time at DLR and were a little punchy the first day from no sleep. Also, Disney does provide an EMH that we could have taken advantage of but we opted for sleep.
> 
> And MaxPass really is a game changer. Even arriving at the parks in mid-morning we were able to do five or so FP attractions total in both parks that day.
> 
> I hope I didn’t come off as too negative on DLR.  We still enjoyed our visit and are glad we made it part of our trip.



Oh no Granny, not at all.  Just sharing your thoughts and preferences.  

A couple things made me chuckle since more than once last week we were commenting on how such and such was better at DL!  Then Epcot had like no people last Wednesday.  As in 15 minute stand by for Soarin.  Getting Soarin FPs as our 4th FP after 4:30.  I realized it was freaking me out - I've become too accustomed to crowds at Disney.  MK on Saturday should have made me feel better since it was packed!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday DiznyDi!!!!

Happy Birthday luvvwl!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Morning Groupies!
I can't thank you enough for thoughts, concerns, prayers, and birthday wishes!  You are one special group of people that I'm honored to call friends.

I was discharged late yesterday afternoon feeling oh so much better and breathing easier than I have in months.  This stay really was a long time coming.

My friend provided a fabulous feast for dinner and included a birthday pie.  Dinner was waiting on my porch when we arrived home.  I took a nice hot shower (sink baths don't quite cut it), had dinner and relished in the fact I was home with Rich and would be sleeping in my own bed.  

Ahh yes, refreshed and counting the days - 10 - before heading south.

Di


----------



## DiznyDi

* Wishing luvvwl a Happy Belated Birthday!!*


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Granny* - GREAT trip report!  Loved the Pro/Con lists.  And you were correct - she is a *True Princess*!


----------



## Granny

I am late for the party, but...

 *Happy Birthday LuvVWL !!! * 

I think you have the best user name of any of us!!!


----------



## twokats

Di, can't remember if I told you Happy Birthday!  I know I told you to get well soon and it looks like you did.


----------



## twinklebug

**

*Happy Birthday DiznyDi! *
**
*Happy Birthday Luvvwl! *

**​


----------



## Granny

And to wrap up my   trip comments, I wanted to share a few photos and final comments.

As I thought about the DLR park visits, I remember that I was struck by how DL conveys a great feeling of nostalgia and "old timey" kind of vibe.  I think a lot of this is due to the presence of operating Main Street vehicles...a lot of them and quite a variety.  And DL has some nice landscaping along Main Street to add to the feeling that you are in Small Town, USA.  I really liked the vibe of Main Street, and yes that includes the castle that you can actually walk through!  

Also, I noticed that there were a fair number of characters that showed up in all sorts of places...kind of like they used to do at WDW before they were all banished to Meet & Greet designated prison areas.   I liked coming across characters unexpectedly and they even had a nice Mickey cameo to come out and lead the Main Street band for a couple of songs!

 


And I couldn't help but think of the Groupies when I saw this topiary in front of It's a Small World....


----------



## Granny

And I belabored the crowd situation, but here's a few shots that kind of show what I was talking about.  

Here's that lengthy line for the Corn Dogs...it was mid-afternoon and the line stretched back and out of sight for this shot:

 


And at one of the stations for the train, the line completely filled the station and went back down the sidewalk.  Only about half the people in the station were able to board since the train was already crowded...

 

And here's a shot I took of Main Street with a good view of the number of people....

 


And lastly, here's a shot of the lines we ran into for entering DL as we park hopped throughout the day.  In fairness, the DCA lines were only about half as long...


----------



## ArielSRL

DiznyDi said:


> Good Morning Groupies!
> I can't thank you enough for thoughts, concerns, prayers, and birthday wishes!  You are one special group of people that I'm honored to call friends.
> 
> I was discharged late yesterday afternoon feeling oh so much better and breathing easier than I have in months.  This stay really was a long time coming.
> 
> My friend provided a fabulous feast for dinner and included a birthday pie.  Dinner was waiting on my porch when we arrived home.  I took a nice hot shower (sink baths don't quite cut it), had dinner and relished in the fact I was home with Rich and would be sleeping in my own bed.
> 
> Ahh yes, refreshed and counting the days - 10 - before heading south.
> 
> Di


So glad you were discharged. And so nice of your friend to provide dinner! Now it is time for you to finish getting better for your trip!

I broke down and called out of work today to rest (on a suggestion from my assistant principal) as talking and teaching all day do not equate to rest. Called the doc and got an antibiotic called in as when I went last week, I was only given a steroid. Here's hoping I get this kicked!


----------



## ArielSRL

So glad to not be involved in that free dining promo mess today. I like to watch and learn from afar though. So very glad that buying into DVC provides us the opportunity to not ride the discount train! It seems to be getting harder and harder to find something. And for our October trip, I discovered agency exclusive deals (we were out of points) from an agency that is not to be named, so we will continue to use that for our non DVC trips.

As far as DLR, I do want to take my boys out there one year to experience the original and also see CarsLand and all the Marvel stuff. I've gone twice in my lifetime. Once when I was a kid and once as an adult, solo, on a 7 week road trip out west. I've always lived in GA so WDW is so much easier to get to. I'd love to stay at VGC but know it is probably better to rent our points for that trip and stay offsite at a good neighbor type hotel.

Thanks for sharing, Granny!


----------



## Granny

Ariel...I hope your medicine kicks in and that you are feeling better quickly!



ArielSRL said:


> As far as DLR, I do want to take my boys out there one year to experience the original and also see CarsLand and all the Marvel stuff. I've gone twice in my lifetime. Once when I was a kid and once as an adult, solo, on a 7 week road trip out west. I've always lived in GA so WDW is so much easier to get to. I'd love to stay at VGC but know it is probably better to rent our points for that trip and stay offsite at a good neighbor type hotel.
> 
> Thanks for sharing, Granny!




I would definitely hold off until the Star Wars addition is complete.  The Cars Land and Pixar themed areas are really well done...I noted that they really did a fine job of working the transitions of the various lands that are so close to each other yet provide their own distinctive look and feel.  

And by the time you are ready to go, the new hotel should be complete which even our front desk CM agreed will include significant DVC villas.   Disney is fully aware of how quickly the VGC villas sell out...I think they were initially concerned that DVC might not work as well at DLR because of the heavy local visitation but clearly there is demand for more.


----------



## sleepydog25

Currently at BWI and waiting to board my final leg home. First, _*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DIZNYDI!!!  *_And glad to see you're feeling better!

Second, *a most magnificent HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY BEAUTIFUL WIFE, LUVVWL! *
I did get her a present, baked some chocolate chip cookies (in lieu of cake), and enjoyed a nice meal with her before departing to Maine the afternoon of her birthday, but I'm just now able to sit down and add my wishes to those Groupies here.  You're the best, babe!

As for your thoughts re: DL and VGC, I agree with most of your posts. DL park, in particular has a more intimate feel and evokes the bygone era more easily than does WDW. We found the QS at VGC lacking, too. The lobby is wonderful at VGC, but is a bit more of a modernistic, upscale version of our lobby--not as transformative. The music they play is, likewise, a bit more classical than inspiring (there is often a pianist playing there, in fact). We found the DCA gate untenable, even at rope drop. Instead, we'd hoof it around to the main entrance and would get in faster. Overall, we really enjoyed the two California parks, but I do feel a bit more comfortable at the World.

Finally, a decision has been made by DD






Sorry for the sideways picture, but I can't seem to find out how to straighten it, certainly not while waiting in an airport lounge area.  Anyway, you get the "picture."


----------



## horselover

Thanks for sharing your thoughts on DLR @Granny.  No need to apologize for them.  You feel the way you feel based on the experience you had.  Nothing wrong with that & it sounds like your experience was very similar to mine.  I had hoped my run in with the crowds was due to pre Easter arrivals, but it doesn't sound that way.   DL is just a little too cramped for me.  I understand why.  At the time it was built I imagine they didn't anticipate the crowds they would eventually draw.  All the walkways are very narrow which makes maneuvering around the crowds difficult.  I didn't mess with the paper FP system at all.  I went right for MaxPass on both of my park days & felt it was well worth the money to not have to run around trying to get paper FPs.  Would I feel the same if it cost more than $10?  Not sure.  I'm not sure what my price breaking point would be to not be willing to pay.  I do hope WDW doesn't go the way of UA & implement a pay for more (which I know they're testing on CL level resorts) or front of the line access.  They've already opened the booking window to guests at DS resorts.  Adding a pay to play version would make it pretty much impossible to get good FPs IMO.

Interesting on the DCA entrance line on am EMH day.  I didn't do early entrance on the DCA day I only did the DL am day.  DCA day was check out day for me.  I took my time in the room then spent a few hours in the parks getting what I could get for FPs as I went.  I do agree with your assessment of the entrance lines.  I remember thinking there has got to be a better way to do this.  The activating your tickets then having your picture taken holds up the lines.  They should have a separate line for people that need to activate their tickets for the first time.  I think that would help speed things along.

Thanks for sharing your trip & thoughts with us!

@sleepydog25  all I see is IMG.  No picture.  What was the decision?


----------



## ArielSRL

Granny said:


> I would definitely hold off until the Star Wars addition is complete. The Cars Land and Pixar themed areas are really well done...I noted that they really did a fine job of working the transitions of the various lands that are so close to each other yet provide their own distinctive look and feel.
> 
> And by the time you are ready to go, the new hotel should be complete which even our front desk CM agreed will include significant DVC villas. Disney is fully aware of how quickly the VGC villas sell out...I think they were initially concerned that DVC might not work as well at DLR because of the heavy local visitation but clearly there is demand for more.


We will definitely be waiting a bit. Right now I know we will be at WDW for our June 2018, 2019, and 2020 trips. We are slated to take 2021 off but I'm already sad about that! LOL. So we will shoot for DLR after that.

That would be great if we could get in on another DVC hotel at DLR. Here's hoping they are ready by the time we get out there!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Anniversary @Muushka  and Mr Muushka!

 *​


----------



## twokats

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Anniversary @Muushka  and Mr Muushka!
> 
> View attachment 319036 *​



Happy, Happy Anniversary!!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Granny I thoroughly enjoyed your trip report and the accompanying photos.  The wait lines are impressive.  Personally no corn dog is worth that kind of wait for me.

Ariel I'm hoping with 24 hrs of antibiotics under your belt that you're beginning to get some relief and are feeling better.

Sleepy, I'm with Julie, no picture to see.  Where did  your daughter decide to go?


----------



## DiznyDi

*Wishing Muush and Mr Muush a very Happy Anniversary!*


----------



## sleepydog25

Let's try this again. . .


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> Let's try this again. . .



So she's heading north.  Is she ready for our winters?     Congrats to her on her decision!


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> So she's heading north.  Is she ready for our winters?     Congrats to her on her decision!


Let's just say we stressed the idea that there are long, cold winters in Maine. Of course, in the end, the decision was hers to make. And, after attending the admitted students day on Monday, I have to say I was impressed by the unerring focus of everyone to whom we spoke about the academic, whole-person, student-oriented, eyeing the future goals that Bates promotes. I could see why she enjoyed her first visit there so much and why she wanted to apply for admission.  Maybe the cold is in her blood--she was born in Alaska.


----------



## ArielSRL

DiznyDi said:


> Ariel I'm hoping with 24 hrs of antibiotics under your belt that you're beginning to get some relief and are feeling better.


I'm not 100% but I certainly feel loads better today. I should've called for the antibiotic sooner, I suppose!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Anniversary Barb & Chuck !!!  *


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Let's just say we stressed the idea that there are long, cold winters in Maine. Of course, in the end, the decision was hers to make. And, after attending the admitted students day on Monday, I have to say I was impressed by the unerring focus of everyone to whom we spoke about the academic, whole-person, student-oriented, eyeing the future goals that Bates promotes. I could see why she enjoyed her first visit there so much and why she wanted to apply for admission.  Maybe the cold is in her blood--she was born in Alaska.



*Sleepy*...sounds like your daughter made a great decision, and congratulations are in order that she is able to attend the school of her choice! 




ArielSRL said:


> I'm not 100% but I certainly feel loads better today. I should've called for the antibiotic sooner, I suppose




So glad that your are feeling better and on your way to full recovery!


----------



## ArielSRL

Granny said:


> So glad that your are feeling better and on your way to full recovery!


Thank you!


----------



## DenLo

Granny, thanks for the reports on Aulani and DLRA/VGC.  Every time I see someone eating a Dole whip here at Aulani I think of you.  I was surprised to hear the entrance to California Adventure was strictly for VGC guests as when we stayed there in 2012 all of the Disney resorts used it.  But it did move fast.  Besides the photo taking delays when using a new ticket were surprised when park hopping that we had to get our hands stamped to get into the next park.  Is that still true?  It seemed a little old fashioned considering they had our photos and ticket information on file.


----------



## horselover

DenLo said:


> Granny, thanks for the reports on Aulani and DLRA/VGC.  Every time I see someone eating a Dole whip here at Aulani I think of you.  I was surprised to hear the entrance to California Adventure was strictly for VGC guests as when we stayed there in 2012 all of the Disney resorts used it.  But it did move fast.  Besides the photo taking delays when using a new ticket were surprised when park hopping that we had to get our hands stamped to get into the next park.  Is that still true?  It seemed a little old fashioned considering they had our photos and ticket information on file.



No hand stamping for me. They just scanned my ticket at the other park.


----------



## Granny

DenLo said:


> Granny, thanks for the reports on Aulani and DLRA/VGC.  Every time I see someone eating a Dole whip here at Aulani I think of you.



I was surprised that everyone I saw there didn't have a Dole Whip in his/her hands (other than the multiple ones I bought during the week).  I think a lot of the visitors didn't know what one was because a couple of times when I ordered them, someone would stop me and ask where I got it and asked what it was. 



> I was surprised to hear the entrance to California Adventure was strictly for VGC guests as when we stayed there in 2012 all of the Disney resorts used it.  But it did move fast.  Besides the photo taking delays when using a new ticket were surprised when park hopping that we had to get our hands stamped to get into the next park.  Is that still true?  It seemed a little old fashioned considering they had our photos and ticket information on file.





horselover said:


> No hand stamping for me. They just scanned my ticket at the other park.



As Horselover indicated, we just got scanned each time we went from park to park.  But the scanning was a little cumbersome (not bad) as the CM took the ticket, scanned it and waited for the picture to show up on his/her device and then verified it was really us and that we had a valid admission ticket.  They were good at it and did it fairly quickly, but I was surprised this was their technology for park entry.   No hand stamping as we exited and park hopped back and forth. 

As far as the dedicated VGC guest usage of the hotel entrance to DCA, that was just the check-in desk CM who told us that.  She also said that they had just changed out the room key card design to make it easier to ensure that only guests used it.  But in practice it was clearly not exclusive to VGC guests, and my guess is that the CM was mistaken rather than the rules were not being enforced.  Of course we all know that Disney is not the best rule enforcer in many cases, so it might be just a case where they don't ask, don't tell where you're staying.


----------



## Corinne

Sleepy, I never asked which school you were visiting in Maine, but I had a feeling it was either Bates or Colby! Congratulations to your daughter I am sure she will be very happy there!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary Barb and Chuck!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Sleepy your daughter certainly looks like you.  I wish her a successful college experience.

Glad you're feeling better Ariel.  Don't rush it.  Get plenty of rest and let your body heal.


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> Sleepy, I never asked which school you were visiting in Maine, but I had a feeling it was either Bates or Colby! Congratulations to your daughter I am sure she will be very happy there!


Thanks, *Corinne*, and thanks to all for the well wishes for my daughter. She's thrilled as it was one of her top three choices; in fact, I think it might have been number one. Her other top choice was Wesleyan U., and she visited there a couple of weeks ago; however, she only liked it a lot whereas she fell in love with Bates. After spending a day there, I can see why.

And, a belated *HAPPY ANNIVERSARY, BARB AND CHUCK!!!   HOPE IT WAS A MAGICAL DAY!*


----------



## ArielSRL

DiznyDi said:


> Glad you're feeling better Ariel. Don't rush it. Get plenty of rest and let your body heal.


Thank you! I wish I could rest! But full time teaching and two young boys do not help in that situation! I'll do my best though.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DenLo said:


> Granny, thanks for the reports on Aulani and DLRA/VGC.  Every time I see someone eating a Dole whip here at Aulani I think of you.  I was surprised to hear the entrance to California Adventure was strictly for VGC guests as when we stayed there in 2012 all of the Disney resorts used it.  But it did move fast.  Besides the photo taking delays when using a new ticket were surprised when park hopping that we had to get our hands stamped to get into the next park.  Is that still true?  It seemed a little old fashioned considering they had our photos and ticket information on file.



DL did away with the handstamp when they went to adding pictures to all ticket types.  Now they verify that way that you haven't handed or sold the ticket to someone else to use later in the day or to use a remaining day or two.

The park entrance at the Grand is restricted to GC/VGC guests only until 11am.  After that it is available for anyone to use.  They've added a bit more of a layer in that if you walk up to the front of the Grand hotel they will verify you are staying there and if not they will send you over to the DTD entrance.  Of course there's distractions etc so non-Grand guests get thru I'm sure.  The entry into the park for early entry in the morning - if you get there early and are one of the first in line it's useable but otherwise it's generally faster to walk down to the main entrance.  Hoping into the line right at park entry usually means approx a 15 minute wait to enter there if the line has gone down and wraps around at White Water Snacks.  They only have a limited space for security checkers there which is what slows it down.   And lots of people with loaded strollers and bags going in.  It's usually quick and easy during the remainder of the day or if you go to enter say 30 minutes after the park has opened.  You can hit the odd timing with a group in front of you of course.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny
We took my mom  and dad to natural bridge va for a long weekend and went over to VMI earlier today to the museum  this is stonewall
Jackson’s horse Little Sorrell that he was riding when shot at Chancellorsville
Also the picture is of the VMI cadets at New Market hanging in the chapel


----------



## Granny

Jimmy...thanks for sharing the pictures.  I've never made it to VMI so hopefully some day I will do so.



jimmytammy said:


> this is stonewall
> Jackson’s horse Little Sorrell that he was riding when shot at Chancellorsville



Let the record show that he was shot by his own guys!  

Such a brutal, brutal war.


----------



## luvvwl

Patrick told me so many of you had birthday wishes for me, I wanted to thank you all so much for remembering this infrequent visitor!


----------



## DiznyDi

Happy Friday!
Let the week-end begin.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Dear . . .the weekend doesn't start until 4PM . . .be home then, we'll have some fun!


----------



## Granny

DiznyDi said:


> Happy Friday!
> Let the week-end begin.





Dizny Dad said:


> Dear . . .the weekend doesn't start until 4PM . . .be home then, we'll have some fun!




Di, I'll join you in the weekend celebration!     DDad can catch up with us when he's done with that "work thing".   

And what's the countdown calendar say for your upcoming trip?  Must be pretty low numbers by now!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Jimmy...thanks for sharing the pictures.  I've never made it to VMI so hopefully some day I will do so.
> 
> 
> 
> Let the record show that he was shot by his own guys!
> 
> Such a brutal, brutal war.



Glad too share,knew you would appreciate!



luvvwl said:


> Patrick told me so many of you had birthday wishes for me, I wanted to thank you all so much for remembering this infrequent visitor!



You are more than welcome to hang out here anytime!



Granny said:


> Di, I'll join you in the weekend celebration!     DDad can catch up with us when he's done with that "work thing".
> 
> And what's the countdown calendar say for your upcoming trip?  Must be pretty low numbers by now!



We too shall join in the weekend festivities


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thanks Granny!  I haven't put in a request yet.  Probably will just try inner courtyard and high floor like I used to do when it was part of the hotel.  But it's only 1 night and a walk in shower so a) I'm not certain where the studios with walk in showers are and b) our 1 night stays have often ended up getting assigned to either HA rooms or ground floor rooms.   Now I ran across this little gem of a view although am not positive any of these moved over to CCV but I think they may have.  Will I be so lucky?
> 
> View attachment 308972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the area I'm expecting!





twinklebug said:


> .. Those rooms should never have been hotel rooms to start with in my opinion. I felt like I was in prison.
> 
> 
> SIDE NOTE -
> I just saw Humphrey's page posted about the sneaky new up-charges Disney has added to the room reservations. Thankfully, not when staying in villas on points (for now). The details seem to be that starting for any Disney hotel reservation made after March 21 the nightly parking fee will be either $13 for value resort /$19 for Moderate /$24 for Deluxe or Villas.
> 
> YIKES! They really don't want us bringing our own vehicles in now, do they?



Thought I would report back on these rooms but it's not because I was placed in one!  I could see them from the windows on the walk to my CCV studio and noted that there wasn't any patio furniture on their balconies so I went to investigate on that floor and discovered they have been turned into hotel staff only areas.  One CM came up while I was there and from what I saw in the room it was being used for storage.  Apparently you weren't the only one to think they shouldn't have been guest rooms @twinklebug !   At least I'm assuming they aren't going to eventually shift over to CCV and have permanently become storage rooms.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thought I would report back on these rooms but it's not because I was placed in one!  I could see them from the windows on the walk to my CCV studio and noted that there wasn't any patio furniture on their balconies so I went to investigate on that floor and discovered they have been turned into hotel staff only areas.  One CM came up while I was there and from what I saw in the room it was being used for storage.  Apparently you weren't the only one to think they shouldn't have been guest rooms @twinklebug !   At least I'm assuming they aren't going to eventually shift over to CCV and have permanently become storage rooms.


That would be great news Kathy! No more fears of being placed in one. Thank you for scoping it out.


----------



## Corinne

Happy Sunday Groupies! 9 more sleeps


----------



## Lakegirl

Corinne said:


> @Lakegirl & @ArielSRL have you seen the new Dooney AK bags? I saw them on my Twitter feed this morning and, well, yes the tote is on it’s way to me.


Not I have not.  I will have to check now.


----------



## Lakegirl

momtwoboys said:


> going to try and book at the 7 month window for next trip in 2019! We always do April, but tempted by the lower amount of points needed for Feb... hmmm. I sure loved the weather this past week, chilly a few mornings, but gorgeous overall!!!! Few small things in the studio that we noticed could have been updated but overall we fell in love with BRV and our stay.


Yes next year you have to be careful of when Easter falls in April.  It falls during our April vacation here in Mass so we won't be doing April next year.


----------



## momtwoboys

Lakegirl said:


> Yes next year you have to be careful of when Easter falls in April.  It falls during our April vacation here in Mass so we won't be doing April next year.


we will be doing april 11-18th or 12-19th!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*OBVIOUSLY* spring is jumping out all over . . . . I had to post just to get us above the Copper Creek thread . . .how embarrassing! 

But on another matter, the soft whispers of the morning are now down to "Two more Sleeps", which by this time is really _maybe_ a half sleep. . . . I guess I better start packing.


----------



## twinklebug

* Happy Birthday franandaj! *


and with the length of time spring took to get to us all this year, a well deserved


* Happy May Day to all! *


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday franandaj!!!!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday franandaj !!! *


----------



## Corinne

Dizny Dad said:


> *OBVIOUSLY* spring is jumping out all over . . . . I had to post just to get us above the Copper Creek thread . . .how embarrassing!
> 
> But on another matter, the soft whispers of the morning are now down to "Two more Sleeps", which by this time is really _maybe_ a half sleep. . . . I guess I better start packing.



 We will see you two soon! Looking forward to seeing you at TOWL!


----------



## TCRAIG

Corinne said:


> We will see you two soon! Looking forward to seeing you at TOWL!


Same here!


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday franandaj


----------



## Dizny Dad

Yeah! . . . TOTWL . . . be there or be square . . .

Oh, yes . . . . .  HAPPY BIRTHDAY FRANANDAJ!


----------



## Granny

So Reunion Station is now open...   https://dvcnews.com/index.php/resor...-members-celebrate-opening-of-reunion-station

I can't say that I'm excited about this, but it is news about our Lodge campus that I wanted to share.  Hope everyone is having a great Hump Day!


----------



## twinklebug

88 degrees here near Cape Cod... odd as I swear the thermometer was reading 24 just a couple nights back. Should I plant the garden, or no?



Granny said:


> So Reunion Station is now open...   https://dvcnews.com/index.php/resor...-members-celebrate-opening-of-reunion-station
> 
> I can't say that I'm excited about this, but it is news about our Lodge campus that I wanted to share.  Hope everyone is having a great Hump Day!



My infobase is empty. Needs more data. Do we have any volunteers to go to the evening event and share their experience?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday @loribell !!!*​


----------



## twokats

happy birthday loribell!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday loribell!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> So Reunion Station is now open...   https://dvcnews.com/index.php/resor...-members-celebrate-opening-of-reunion-station
> 
> I can't say that I'm excited about this, but it is news about our Lodge campus that I wanted to share.  Hope everyone is having a great Hump Day!


Wish I was, but hoping they find their way to open it up eventually to the remainder of us for use in some capacity


twinklebug said:


> 88 degrees here near Cape Cod... odd as I swear the thermometer was reading 24 just a couple nights back. Should I plant the garden, or no?


Getting ready to plant ours here in NC!  I usually wait till mid may, that way for sure past the frost possibility  
Love me some some fresh garden veggies!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday loribell !!!*


----------



## twinklebug

Happy Birthday Loribell!


----------



## Corinne

TCRAIG said:


> Same here!


Are you going to be there Trish??!!


----------



## horselover

Someone here will know. Groupies know everything.    VGC question. Thinking for future stays. Are there showers somewhere (health club) to use on check out day?  I got a massage & used the spa shower but only because it was a special occasion. Flights to NZ are in the evening. Might need to shower if most of the dsay was spent in the parks. Where to do that?
.


----------



## TCRAIG

Corinne said:


> Are you going to be there Trish??!!


Jerry and I are here now - staying at Hilton Grand Vacation Seaworld for a few days - then moving onto OKW...is there a plan to get together at TOTW?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Someone here will know. Groupies know everything.    VGC question. Thinking for future stays. Are there showers somewhere (health club) to use on check out day?  I got a massage & used the spa shower but only because it was a special occasion. Flights to NZ are in the evening. Might need to shower if most of the dsay was spent in the parks. Where to do that?
> .



It's been awhile but we've used showers in the pool bathroom.  It's kind of behind the Redwood slide.  I'd think they'd still be there!


----------



## ArielSRL

Granny said:


> So Reunion Station is now open...   https://dvcnews.com/index.php/resor...-members-celebrate-opening-of-reunion-station
> 
> I can't say that I'm excited about this, but it is news about our Lodge campus that I wanted to share.  Hope everyone is having a great Hump Day!


So question on this. Are the free evening things for direct buy members only? 

I’m a resale member, but here’s my caveat, I managed to get a blue membership card. I ordered one right after the ownership transfer went through and they sent me a blue one. Now, if I go to membership card, there is only a white one I have to print available. I don’t think I’m supposed to have a blue one?


----------



## sleepydog25

ArielSRL said:


> So question on this. Are the free evening things for direct buy members only?
> 
> I’m a resale member, but here’s my caveat, I managed to get a blue membership card. I ordered one right after the ownership transfer went through and they sent me a blue one. Now, if I go to membership card, there is only a white one I have to print available. I don’t think I’m supposed to have a blue one?


There are some old threads revolving around blue vs. white cards, and the general consensus is that some got blue cards when they should have gotten white, but that's an issue for Disney. In terms of getting discounts and such, the blue card will likely work fine since they just look at your card. Now in terms of dealing with member services for things such as booking a cruise, likely not.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Weekend folks!!

All those either at WDW or OTW, you do realize trip reports and pics are in order

The rest of us back here in the real world need to live vicariously through you folks, so holding back on info will not be tolerated, just saying


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Weekend folks!!
> 
> All those either at WDW or OTW, you do realize trip reports and pics are in order
> 
> The rest of us back here in the real world need to live vicariously through you folks, so holding back on info will not be tolerated, just saying



You tell 'em, Jimmy!


----------



## Corinne

TCRAIG said:


> Jerry and I are here now - staying at Hilton Grand Vacation Seaworld for a few days - then moving onto OKW...is there a plan to get together at TOTW?


 Hi, yes, we are planning to meet Di and Dad on Wednesday evening! We can pm to decide on a time!


----------



## ArielSRL

sleepydog25 said:


> There are some old threads revolving around blue vs. white cards, and the general consensus is that some got blue cards when they should have gotten white, but that's an issue for Disney. In terms of getting discounts and such, the blue card will likely work fine since they just look at your card. Now in terms of dealing with member services for things such as booking a cruise, likely not.


That’s pretty much what I figured.


----------



## DenLo

ArielSRL said:


> So question on this. Are the free evening things for direct buy members only?
> 
> I’m a resale member, but here’s my caveat, I managed to get a blue membership card. I ordered one right after the ownership transfer went through and they sent me a blue one. Now, if I go to membership card, there is only a white one I have to print available. I don’t think I’m supposed to have a blue one?



It doesn’t look like it. 



> Membership Extras, such as vacation options in the Disney and Concierge Collections, certain discounts, offers, and special events are incidental benefits. These incidental benefits are subject to change or termination without notice, may require the payment of a fee and cannot be combined with any other offers or promotions. Membership Extras are also subject to availability and block-out dates may apply, including high periods of demand such as Christmas and New Year’s Day. To receive any Membership Extras, purchasers must present a valid Disney Vacation Club Membership Card along with a corresponding valid photo ID. Effective February 25, 2018, to obtain a Disney Vacation Club Membership Card, Members must accumulate a total of at least 75 Vacation Points purchased directly from DVD. Disney and Concierge Collections options are not available for ownership interests not purchased directly from Disney Vacation Development, Inc. after March 21, 2011, and, effective April 4, 2016, Members who have not purchased an ownership interest directly from DVD will not have access to Membership Extras.




At least one valid Disney Vacation Club Membership Card with photo ID will be required for these experiences.


----------



## jimmytammy

I am simply here to advance us past this page


----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## jimmytammy

La la la la la


----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## jimmytammy

Cmon, how many of these things is going to take to advance us to page 667!!!


----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## jimmytammy

Seriously??


----------



## jimmytammy

FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!
Now back to our regularly scheduled shenanigans


----------



## twinklebug

LOL. JT, you had the opportunity to toss in an image of a certain BWV scary clown slide on that last page.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Now back to our regularly scheduled shenanigans




I thought you were just trying to build your post count to 10,000.  You're almost there!



And I think we have some Groupies in The World.  Come out, come out where ever you are!


----------



## jimmytammy

Twinkle good idea!  If I could only get my I phone to cooperate and post the clown pool

Granny 
Didn’t realize I was so close
Seriously was trying get us off the dreaded 3 six page


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Groupies!
Rich and I are at VWL and it is so good to be home again.  Our last several trips have been at AKL.  We were AKL-Club for a few days before transferring here.  My age must be showing: I forgot to put our ME luggage tags on our luggage, hence a trip to baggage claim upon arrival.  We got stuck in the rain at Epcot yesterday.  We made the transfer to VWL today and I could not get the Minnie Van (Lyft) to cooperate and ended up with a taxi.  We got to VWL only to realize that I forgot to schedule our lockers to be delivered.  I have every expectation that we will indeed get them tomorrow   Otherwise we are well and hope to enjoy the sun tomorrow and meeting up with whomever is in the world at the TOWL on Wednesday.
We had reservations for the week-end brunch at Trails End - it didn't disappoint!  Saw Ken though he was not our waiter today.  After a quick trip to MK we headed back to VWL to unpack and wait out the rain.
 

Rivers of Light

 

Flower and Garden - Before the rains hit


----------



## jimmytammy

Following along Di and Dad, Enjoy your trip!!


----------



## sleepydog25




----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


>


----------



## twinklebug

DiznyDi said:


> Hi Groupies!
> Rich and I are at VWL and it is so good to be home again.  Our last several trips have been at AKL.  We were AKL-Club for a few days before transferring here.  My age must be showing: I forgot to put our ME luggage tags on our luggage, hence a trip to baggage claim upon arrival.  We got stuck in the rain at Epcot yesterday.  We made the transfer to VWL today and I could not get the Minnie Van (Lyft) to cooperate and ended up with a taxi.  We got to VWL only to realize that I forgot to schedule our lockers to be delivered.  I have every expectation that we will indeed get them tomorrow   Otherwise we are well and hope to enjoy the sun tomorrow and meeting up with whomever is in the world at the TOWL on Wednesday.
> We had reservations for the week-end brunch at Trails End - it didn't disappoint!  Saw Ken though he was not our waiter today.  After a quick trip to MK we headed back to VWL to unpack and wait out the rain.
> View attachment 321017
> 
> Rivers of Light
> 
> View attachment 321018
> 
> Flower and Garden - Before the rains hit
> 
> View attachment 321019


 Oh boy. Sounds like a comedy of errors. Hope it all smooths out for you soon.
Love the clay pot covered in plants. Hmmm... still planning out the garden, and this is wonderful inspiration.


----------



## ArielSRL

So DiznyDi made me think of something...I joined Owners Locker! We drive but I am like a boyscout and bring so much stuff that I thought a locker would be a good idea!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Arrived at WL for check into a CC Cabin.  Oh, how I missed the TREE!

Had a very nice chat with a Ranger today. He is a veteran Navy, and had interesting stories.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

* Happy Birthday*
*@Dizny Dad!!!*
* *
​


----------



## jimmytammy

Werner Weiss said:


> ( based on the image at http://www.wdwig.com/bw38.jpg )


Looks like the clown from IT



ArielSRL said:


> So DiznyDi made me think of something...I joined Owners Locker! We drive but I am like a boyscout and bring so much stuff that I thought a locker would be a good idea!


We drive too, but we love having our owners locker.  It allows us too not have to pack so many of the bulky items that take up room and time


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday DiznyDad!!!!


----------



## ArielSRL

Happy Birthday, DiznyDad!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Happy Birthday DiznyDad!


----------



## rkstocke5609

DiznyDad!

We went from snowstorm to Summer in 14 days — 82 in Minneapolis yesterday.


----------



## Granny

*Di*...glad to hear you made it despite your little adventures along the way!  I hope the weather clears and you have a wonderful stay enjoying the F&G Festival.  

And *Rich*...I hope you're wearing your button!


----------



## Granny

*Bobbi*...thanks for sharing your photo.  Looks like the Groupies are starting to report back to headquarters and I hope you have a fun time in the World.


----------



## ArielSRL

rkstocke5609 said:


> We went from snowstorm to Summer in 14 days — 82 in Minneapolis yesterday.


We did not have quite that swing in Georgia but we did pretty much have 1 week of spring and now it feels like summer.


----------



## sleepydog25

A) That was the scariest shot of the Clown Pool I could find.  
B) Nice pic, *bobbi*. . .I want a ranger job.  It's on my to-do list when I retire-ish. . .
Most importantly,
*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DIZNYDAD!!*


----------



## rkstocke5609

ArielSRL said:


> We did not have quite that swing in Georgia but we did pretty much have 1 week of spring and now it feels like summer.



I’m not sure if I’m liking the extreme change— 86 today...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rkstocke5609 said:


> I’m not sure if I’m liking the extreme change— 86 today...



What?   It's been absolutely beautiful the past 2  - well, mostly 3 days in Minnesota!    The rest of the week though we'll just have to see.    I have both warm weather and cool weather clothes packed in my bag for this trip.


----------



## rkstocke5609

KAT4DISNEY said:


> What?   It's been absolutely beautiful the past 2  - well, mostly 3 days in Minnesota!    The rest of the week though we'll just have to see.    I have both warm weather and cool weather clothes packed in my bag for this trip.


Yeah, I hear ya but the AC is on, and who knows, heat later in the week maybe. Glad you are enjoying it!


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday, DiznyDad!!!!!!!!


----------



## twinklebug

Happy Birthday DiznyDad!  ​


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Morning from Wilderness Lodge!

 

I had requested a lakeside room.  Unfortunately lakeside was not available.  This is the view from our room - which was ready upon arrival at 10:30 AM.

 

This is the first wild turkey I have ever seen while at the Lodge.  He was headed toward the bus stop.

  

We enjoyed our Monday at Epcot.  I found these to be a very distinctive way to build a succulent garden.

 

Cute bears in Canada!  Temperatures reached 90.  The kiosk offerings were plentiful and very good.
Today we head to Hollywood Studios and will end at Disney Springs.  It promises to be another warm, beautiful day in Florida!

More to come!  Enjoy your day


----------



## DiznyDi

I would be remiss if I didn't tell you:

*Kudos to John@Owners Locker*

I had mentioned previously that I had forgotten to schedule our locker for delivery, well John had it here Sunday evening. I had no expectation of a Sunday eve delivery when I had scheduled Sun afternoon.  Exceptional service for something that was clearly my fault.


----------



## Granny

*Di*...looks like your trip is going very well.  And I hope you're adjusting to the hot weather okay.  Seems like it is either very cool or very hot these days...no middle ground!



DiznyDi said:


> I would be remiss if I didn't tell you:
> 
> *Kudos to John@Owners Locker*
> 
> I had mentioned previously that I had forgotten to schedule our locker for delivery, well John had it here Sunday evening. I had no expectation of a Sunday eve delivery when I had scheduled Sun afternoon.  Exceptional service for something that was clearly my fault.




John and his OL staff obviously understand the concept of customer service.  It's amazing what he has built from a simple concept and a lot of great service.  I agree, kudos to OL.


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DIZNYDAD!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ArielSRL said:


> So question on this. Are the free evening things for direct buy members only?
> 
> I’m a resale member, but here’s my caveat, I managed to get a blue membership card. I ordered one right after the ownership transfer went through and they sent me a blue one. Now, if I go to membership card, there is only a white one I have to print available. I don’t think I’m supposed to have a blue one?



Wanted to mention that it seems like Blue card or White card - no one is going to enter unless they've ponied up some cash.  All information about the member mingle is gone from the website and onsite reports are that they nixed the evening event.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Wanted to mention that it seems like Blue card or White card - no one is going to enter unless they've ponied up some cash.  All information about the member mingle is gone from the website and onsite reports are that they nixed the evening event.


----------



## ArielSRL

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Wanted to mention that it seems like Blue card or White card - no one is going to enter unless they've ponied up some cash.  All information about the member mingle is gone from the website and onsite reports are that they nixed the evening event.


Interesting...


----------



## jimmytammy

DiznyDi said:


> I would be remiss if I didn't tell you:
> 
> *Kudos to John@Owners Locker*
> 
> I had mentioned previously that I had forgotten to schedule our locker for delivery, well John had it here Sunday evening. I had no expectation of a Sunday eve delivery when I had scheduled Sun afternoon.  Exceptional service for something that was clearly my fault.


John mentioned to me a couple years ago that he was interested in selling the business if they right party came along as he feels his age creeping up on him.  My initial thought was, you know, if you want to relocate to FL, thats a grand idea.  He is a great guy, and I agree, he has done his business conducting well also.


----------



## DiznyDi

WOW! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! 

For all of the Birthday Wishes!  I really appreciate the thoughts and efforts that went into taking the time to wish me Happy Birthday.  I find it hard to break away from the fun here in The World to get back on the board, and have always depended on DiznyDi to take care of such business.  And she has certainly taken good care of me!  Again, Thanks so much for remembering me . . . 

Will she still need me, will she still feed me, since I'm 64 . . .


----------



## Granny

DiznyDi said:


> WOW! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!
> 
> For all of the Birthday Wishes!  I really appreciate the thoughts and efforts that went into taking the time to wish me Happy Birthday.  I find it hard to break away from the fun here in The World to get back on the board, and have always depended on DiznyDi to take care of such business.  And she has certainly taken good care of me!  Again, Thanks so much for remembering me . . .
> 
> Will she still need me, will she still feed me, since I'm 64 . . .




*Rich*, you had me confused at first since you posted under Di's user name.  I'm hoping you had a great time, and that you are finding some cool spots to hang out in the Florida heat.


----------



## Seth Paridon

Hey y'all.  What type of coffee makers do they currently have in a studio room in VWL?  Our countdown is down to 23 days!  Thanks.

Seth


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> I thought you were just trying to build your post count to 10,000.  You're almost there!
> 
> 
> 
> And I think we have some Groupies in The World.  Come out, come out where ever you are!



Rofl Granny, I was going to say the same thing....although Jimmy your posts cracked me up!

We are HERE! The weather is perfection! Which we feel quite grateful for, since, last September we had to cancel due to the hurricane and December was brutally cold!


----------



## Corinne

Happy Birthday DiznyDad! Sorry I’m late! Hope to see you tonight!


----------



## ArielSRL

Seth Paridon said:


> Hey y'all.  What type of coffee makers do they currently have in a studio room in VWL?  Our countdown is down to 23 days!  Thanks.
> 
> Seth


We are at 25 days!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Seth Paridon said:


> Hey y'all.  What type of coffee makers do they currently have in a studio room in VWL?  Our countdown is down to 23 days!  Thanks.
> 
> Seth



All DVC rooms should have the 12 cup Mr coffee drip style - flat bottom filters.  Now and then a small 4 cup sneaks in from somewhere per reports but we have not gotten that in any studio.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Anniversary @TCRAIG !!!
 *​


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary tcraig!!!!
Used above color for certain Tarheel fans


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Anniversary Tricia & Jerry!*


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Morning Groupies!


Last night's mini-meet at TOWL
L to R: Dana and Corinne, Di and Rich, Tricia and Jerry.  Great fun!

Beautiful sunset



Followed by magnificent fireworks.  What a delightful evening!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Wishing Tricia and Jerry a very Happy Anniversary!*


----------



## TCRAIG

Thank You All for the wonderful anniversary well wishes!  38 years - he still makes my heart flutter!  We really enjoyed our Mimi Meet last night - so lovely to talk Disney with fellow Groupies


----------



## Granny

Happy Anniversary Tricia & Jerry!  


And what a good looking group assembling at TOTWL !!!  Glad you had a great time together.


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> All DVC rooms should have the 12 cup Mr coffee drip style - flat bottom filters.  *Now and then a small 4 cup sneaks in from somewhere per reports but we have not gotten that in any studio.*



And that's all I've ever had in a studio!  So weird.  I didn't even know the studios had full sized coffee makers.



Granny said:


> Happy Anniversary Tricia & Jerry!
> 
> 
> And what a good looking group assembling at TOTWL !!!  Glad you had a great time together.



Agreed on both counts!

I forgot to mention I did try on Tue. to switch to VWL for Dec.  No luck.  I knew I wouldn't be able to get it, but it was worth a try.  I wait listed, but I know it won't come through.  Oh well.  I'll plany for VWL for next year.   If I don't use up all my points before then.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> And that's all I've ever had in a studio!  So weird.  I didn't even know the studios had full sized coffee makers.



It has sounded like BCV has the small coffee maker in many, maybe most, of their rooms.    The studios have the same (sometimes greater) occupancy as the 1BR's so really shouldn't be any different.  And the coffee packs are the same size and meant for a larger coffee maker than a 4 cup.  That must be a little strong - and I like stronger coffee!  Somewhere in the 8 cup range is pretty good.  I can say that CCV has the full size.  PVB has the full size.  VGF full size.  VGC always had the full size but it's been 3 or so years since a studio stay there and they did remodel in that time.  And I think that VWL did but my last studio stay there that is what it was named so it's been a little while.


----------



## DVC Jen

Corinne said:


> Rofl Granny, I was going to say the same thing....although Jimmy your posts cracked me up!
> 
> We are HERE! The weather is perfection! Which we feel quite grateful for, since, last September we had to cancel due to the hurricane and December was brutally cold!
> 
> View attachment 321593



It was cold last December.  I was hoping for weather like we had in December of 2016.  Oh well.  Glad you are having a picture perfect day


----------



## ArielSRL

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It has sounded like BCV has the small coffee maker in many, maybe most, of their rooms.    The studios have the same (sometimes greater) occupancy as the 1BR's so really shouldn't be any different.  And the coffee packs are the same size and meant for a larger coffee maker than a 4 cup.  That must be a little strong - and I like stronger coffee!  Somewhere in the 8 cup range is pretty good.  I can say that CCV has the full size.  PVB has the full size.  VGF full size.  VGC always had the full size but it's been 3 or so years since a studio stay there and they did remodel in that time.  And I think that VWL did but my last studio stay there that is what it was named so it's been a little while.


I can't remember which size we had but I want to say it was full size (in a studio). We brought our own coffee and filters and I used that almost every day, so I *think* my memory serves.


----------



## Granny

As we turn our thoughts towards planting flowers here at home, we are reminded of those enjoying the F&G Festival at WDW.  Here's a little reminder of that from 2014.  I call this one "The Odd Couple".


----------



## Lakegirl

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Wanted to mention that it seems like Blue card or White card - no one is going to enter unless they've ponied up some cash.  All information about the member mingle is gone from the website and onsite reports are that they nixed the evening event.


???? That is awful.  Why would they take that away when ey clearly put it out there.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Lakegirl said:


> ???? That is awful.  Why would they take that away when ey clearly put it out there.



My guess....... originally it was going to be a community hall.   Following that line they were still planning on something that was for members and no charge since that was talked about when CCV was announced.   The community hall was nixed because someone came up with the paid concierge idea to upcharge and have it be revenue generating vs a cost center.   Then it finally sunk in that people weren't biting for 4 hours of toast and two happy hours of cheese and crackers and they needed to provide  evening  hours to hope to get the  people to pay.  So what you do?   Quietly remove the free stuff with no announcement as if it was never there.    At least that's how I picture it going down..


----------



## TCRAIG

Kat nailed it  - why have free when you can charge $50...


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks Diane for sharing those photos!  Beautiful people and beautiful 

KAT
I was thinking that that was going to be a DVC perk thing too.  I asked at GP once and was told that but then after the changes took place recently I began to question of the CM knew what they were talking about


----------



## Corinne

We’re having such a wonderful vacation! Our mini meet with Di, Dad, Tricia and Jerry was wonderful, albeit too short (my fault, because we stayed too long at Epcot).

    

I love vacation. 

Granny, Daisy has more proportional pals this year!


----------



## bobbiwoz

My favorite Photo pass from this year’s F&G:


----------



## Granny

*Corinne*...glad to hear that your vacation is going so well.  And those are great photos!   



Corinne said:


> Granny, Daisy has more proportional pals this year!



I wonder why they don't let her hang out with Donald?    I guess he's too busy hanging out with his buddies!  




bobbiwoz said:


> My favorite Photo pass from this year’s F&G:




That's a great picture!


----------



## horselover

Corinne said:


> We’re having such a wonderful vacation! Our mini meet with Di, Dad, Tricia and Jerry was wonderful, albeit too short (my fault, because we stayed too long at Epcot).
> 
> View attachment 322013 View attachment 322014 View attachment 322015 View attachment 322016 View attachment 322017
> 
> I love vacation.
> 
> Granny, Daisy has more proportional pals this year!



Corrine how much longer are you here for?  I just arrived today.  Here until Wed. afternoon.


----------



## jimmytammy

Captain D made me aware of this earlier today.  Though we aren't big fans of WCC as much as in the early days, its still nice to know its still there.  I liked breakfast.  As for AP, the posters from this particular thread went on to say that AP has changed recently too, but others argued it has not based on recent trips there.  
My answer to all this is...bummer!  Watch out Thea, if revenues go down, WCC antics may not be the only thing going away



TheRustyScupper said:


> 1) Thea, the WL General Manager, has said in meetings that she does not like WCC.
> 2) The talk of a new theme for WCC has been rumored for a couple of months.
> 3) Although the new theme is not known, the destruction of Whispering uniqueness has started.
> 4) Effective Immediately:
> . . . no more yelling by waitstaff (like for water or ketchup)
> . . . no more tossing of straws onto the table
> . . . no more throwing or waving of napkins
> . . . no more "broomstick pony rides" for the little kiddies until after 10:00am
> 
> _AND SO, IT BEGINS . . .
> *Or rather, the tear down of WL eateries continues*, since the new Artist Point chef has already changed enough recipes to downgrade the AP experience. AP had made a major quality come-back after years of decline, and I even recommended it again. It is now off my personal recommended eateries list, and I have advised other folks to go elsewhere for a "Signature" meal. (Of course, the new Character Breakfast at AP might be worth a try when it starts.)_


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Captain D made me aware of this earlier today.  Though we aren't big fans of WCC as much as in the early days, its still nice to know its still there.  I liked breakfast.  As for AP, the posters from this particular thread went on to say that AP has changed recently too, but others argued it has not based on recent trips there.
> My answer to all this is...bummer!  Watch out Thea, if revenues go down, WCC antics may not be the only thing going away



Wait, what?  New Character breakfast at AP? 

You know, I get a GM wanting to shift things the way they like but when you have a long standing experience, like WCC was, that's just a bit crazy.  If it wasn't busy then that's one thing but it sure seemed to be!  There are a bazillion restaurants at WDW that vary mostly because of menus.  WCC was a unique _experience _and interaction.


----------



## ArielSRL

TCRAIG said:


> Kat nailed it  - why have free when you can charge $50...


Exactly...that is why they are having DAH in the summer. You want late hours? We will gladly provide...for a fee.


----------



## ArielSRL

jimmytammy said:


> Captain D made me aware of this earlier today.  Though we aren't big fans of WCC as much as in the early days, its still nice to know its still there.  I liked breakfast.  As for AP, the posters from this particular thread went on to say that AP has changed recently too, but others argued it has not based on recent trips there.
> My answer to all this is...bummer!  Watch out Thea, if revenues go down, WCC antics may not be the only thing going away


I just sent an email to both Thea and President George about how unhappy I am about this.


----------



## ArielSRL

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Wait, what? New Character breakfast at AP?


Wondering the same??


----------



## Corinne

horselover said:


> Corrine how much longer are you here for?  I just arrived today.  Here until Wed. afternoon.



We leave tomorrow, Mother’s Day brunch at the YC, and off to MCO. Enjoy your stay Julie!


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Wait, what?  New Character breakfast at AP?
> 
> You know, I get a GM wanting to shift things the way they like but when you have a long standing experience, like WCC was, that's just a bit crazy.  If it wasn't busy then that's one thing but it sure seemed to be!  There are a bazillion restaurants at WDW that vary mostly because of menus.  WCC was a unique _experience _and interaction.




I agree completely.  And I'm afraid that Thea might be a bad hire for GM of the Wilderness Lodge if she thinks that the traditional Whispering Canyon Cafe was out of place or the theming is inappropriate.  

According to this site's announcement of the change https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/no-more-k...ess-lodge-no-longer-partaking-in-shenanigans/

_"All these changes are said to be because of complaints made."   _ 

Really?  Who would complain about people having fun?


And it makes me wonder if 50's Prime Time is next.


----------



## Granny

And to all Groupie Mothers, Grandmothers, Aunts and all women who care for and nurture our youth....

 



Thank you for all that you do!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Mothers Day to all our wonderful Moms here on the groupies!!!!


----------



## Mickeynutty

ArielSRL said:


> I just sent an email to both Thea and President George about how unhappy I am about this.



If you wouldn’t mind posting contact info, I will express our displeasure about the changes as well. Thanks!


----------



## jimmytammy

Mickeynutty said:


> If you wouldn’t mind posting contact info, I will express our displeasure about the changes as well. Thanks!


Thea Sargent is the GM at WL name.  Here is her email address below.  I just sent her an email myself with my concerns, I encourage others to do the same.
WDW.GM.WildernessLodge@Disney.com

Here is my email to her

Hello Ms. Sargent,

I have read several posts via the Web in the last 2 days that Whispering Canyon Cafe has made a recent change that takes away the antics and fun that are a huge part of the experience of this restaurant.  As frequent visitors in the past with our kids(we are DVC members and own most of our points at Villas of Wilderness Lodge)and still on occasion like to take newbies there for the experience, if the fun is taken away, only thing left is subpar food.  

I hope this is only rumors.  If true though, I fear this may become the end of WCC.  The reason its so popular are the antics.  Visitors not staying at the Lodge have to go out of their way to get here.  My prediction is this will not be happening as much.  The easiest way for most to navigate to WCC is via boat from Magic Kingdom for most, unless they travel by car.  And getting to MK is a trek itself from other resorts outside of the MK area, the last thing people want to do is travel another 30 minutes just to eat. Again, my opinion, but I feel others will agree.

Please tell me this is only a rumor, nothing more!

Thank You,

James Whitesell


----------



## horselover

Corinne said:


> We leave tomorrow, Mother’s Day brunch at the YC, and off to MCO. Enjoy your stay Julie!



Awww too bad. Wish I had seen this post earlier. I'm staying at YC.  I could have at least come down to say hi.  Heading out shortly for a massage at GF spa. Safe travels home.

Happy Mother's Day to all the groupie moms out there!


----------



## Mickeynutty

Thanks, jimmytammy! Sending an email now...


----------



## ArielSRL

Mickeynutty said:


> If you wouldn’t mind posting contact info, I will express our displeasure about the changes as well. Thanks!


george.kalogridis@disney.com - President George.


----------



## Mickeynutty

Will send an email to Prez George, as well. Thanks!


----------



## twinklebug




----------



## DenLo

The antics at Whispering Canyon combined with the noise made it less than a desirable meal for me.  Now if only they could do something with the acoustics.


----------



## twinklebug

At Jambo they play drums every afternoon, which equates to the annoying pool parties many complain about (myself included). When staying in a room right off the lobby, or even just a short distance down the hall the sound comes right through the room door and drives me nuts. They need soundproof doors on these rooms.

WL's and Jambo's large lobbies are very similar, it could be that the complaints are coming from folk staying right off the lobby.


----------



## DVC Jen

I just sent an email as well.  The antics were the entire reason we went.  If one does not like it, one does not need to go.  I am sure for every one person who complained there are at least 5 who love it.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*A belated Happy Anniversary @jimmytammy !!!*
* *​


----------



## TheRustyScupper

Granny said:


> I agree completely. And I'm afraid that Thea might be a bad hire for GM of the Wilderness Lodge if she thinks that the traditional Whispering Canyon Cafe was out of place or the theming is inappropriate.



*AMEN !!!*
*
. . . WL Employees (aka: Cast Members) feel the same way.
. . . We would never say, aloud, the GM HAS TO GO
. . . but, the GM has to go*


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks Kathy!  Its been a wonderful 28 years, though its been a lot of rough patches for Tammy (she has put up with a lot from me)


----------



## Granny

*Jimmy & Tammy*....a very late Happy Anniversary.  And Jimmy, you're down to 24 months to plan out that wonderful 30th anniversary!  Time does fly, doesn't it?


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks Granny!  Yes time gets away quickly for sure


----------



## Dizny Dad

OK - We're back.  I am always impressed with those of you that can post on this thread while in The World.  The one time I actually did post, I was using DiznyDi's computer and really never thought about the fact that it would post as coming from my better half. So sorry for that.  But I am impressed with those that can post while busy in The World.

We had a great time, as always.  We really enjoyed our evening meeting at TOWL with Tricia & Jerry and Corinne & Dana.  We did all of the typical things, enjoyed the atmosphere, and ate around the World Showcase.

I really enjoyed the "Boulder Ridge Pool".  Especially since there is no Cruise Ship guy there pounding out the beat all afternoon.  It was the first salt water pool I have ever experienced, although I am quite aware of the trend & reduced operating costs.  And I like the signs that _CLEARLY_ indicate the direction to the "Copper Creek Poll" and the direction to the "Boulder Ridge Pool".  Makes me hope that will limit cross pollination, so to speak.

Just one funny note - As I was leaving the pool to join DiznyDi at a nearby table, I overheard a woman telling her group that years ago the old rusty tank at the side of the pool was used to squirt and dump water, but Disney shut it down rather than fix it.  I love overhearing Disney Experts - you can learn so much!

Again, thanks so much for all of the well wishes for my birthday.  And allow me to extend my best wishes to all those celebrating anniversaries!​


----------



## Dizny Dad

OK Disney fans - Two trivia Questions I learned this past trip to The World . . .

What _Historical_ event occurred at the Contemporary Resort?

What _Historical_ event occurred at the Polynesian Resort?

By Historical, I mean we may be aware of the event, but the location is lost in history.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Poly— didn’t John Lennon make the breakup of the Beatles official while staying?


----------



## rkstocke5609

Oh No!  I just heard about my Maleficent Dragon!  Well, at least it’s still my desktop background on my computer...


----------



## DenLo

Dizny Dad said:


> OK Disney fans - Two trivia Questions I learned this past trip to The World . . .
> 
> What _Historical_ event occurred at the Contemporary Resort?
> 
> What _Historical_ event occurred at the Polynesian Resort?
> 
> By Historical, I mean we may be aware of the event, but the location is lost in history.



Nixon made his famous "I am not a crook" speech at the Contemporary Resort (thanks DH, wdrl).  And John Lennon signed the papers to break up the Beatles.


----------



## sleepydog25

First, *HAPPY ANNIVERSARY, JT!! *

Second, while I rarely chose to dine at WCC (the food just isn't appealing to us and we're not huge eaters, either), losing the antics would mean yet another part of the Disney experience that so many love is gone. I don't know the real reason why this decision has been made (if it definitely pans out to _have_ been made), but if it's due to some complaints, that would be a shame. It's part and parcel of the experience there. This action appears to be yet another move to homogenize the Disney experience. I, too, wrote to the GM at WL.

Third, and I've been watching this closely, something's up with Artist Point.  Still no availability there starting on 22 Oct and extending as far as the 180-day window goes which is currently 10 Nov. Refurbishment?  Perhaps. Computer glitch?  Doubtful as I've been trying nearly two weeks to find an opening on any of those dates. 

That's it for now!  Have a good week, Groupies!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DenLo said:


> Nixon made his famous "I am not a crook" speech at the Contemporary Resort (thanks DH, wdrl).  And John Lennon signed the papers to break up the Beatles.



Did not know the one about Nixon!  Had run across the John Lennon a few times.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> First, *HAPPY ANNIVERSARY, JT!! *
> 
> Second, while I rarely chose to dine at WCC (the food just isn't appealing to us and we're not huge eaters, either), losing the antics would mean yet another part of the Disney experience that so many love is gone. I don't know the real reason why this decision has been made (if it definitely pans out to _have_ been made), but if it's due to some complaints, that would be a shame. It's part and parcel of the experience there. This action appears to be yet another move to homogenize the Disney experience. I, too, wrote to the GM at WL.
> 
> Third, and I've been watching this closely, something's up with Artist Point.  Still no availability there starting on 22 Oct and extending as far as the 180-day window goes which is currently 10 Nov. Refurbishment?  Perhaps. Computer glitch?  Doubtful as I've been trying nearly two weeks to find an opening on any of those dates.
> 
> That's it for now!  Have a good week, Groupies!



Do you know anything about the talked about recent decline at AP?  It seemed to be reported that there was once again a new chef?  I had almost been convinced by you and others to give it a try again but I'm back waiting for more new reports.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Do you know anything about the talked about recent decline at AP?  It seemed to be reported that there was once again a new chef?  I had almost been convinced by you and others to give it a try again but I'm back waiting for more new reports.


No, hadn't heard there was a new chef. I also hadn't heard any particularly bad reviews of late, either.


----------



## DVC Jen

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Do you know anything about the talked about recent decline at AP?  It seemed to be reported that there was once again a new chef?  I had almost been convinced by you and others to give it a try again but I'm back waiting for more new reports.




We had dinner there in mid December. Was the best meal we had.  Service was a tad bit slow but I think that had more to do with it being a signature restaurant and maybe us not being in a take all the time in the world set of mind. We had  a carriage ride over at Ft.Wilderness.  Once we mentioned this to our server she got things going a bit faster.


----------



## twinklebug

In December we called an Uber (or Lyft, can't recall which). The driver at that time was currently a full time chef at WCC (I will assume he still is). On our relatively long drive from TOTWL back to Kidani he gave us lots of inside WDW trivia, some questionable trivia about products on market shelves, and lots of complaints about how the WCC kitchen has changed over the years. Seems now days they're not hiring trained chefs, but untrained folk to come in and prepare meals. The meat comes pre-cooked in a single serving bag that is dropped into boiling water to heat it up, then finished with a searing on the grill to make it look pretty. This is done so they can keep the food consistent even if the staff has no idea how to grill a steak.

I'm appalled. Plastic should never, ever be heated with food touching it. I realize we all do it at one time or another, but it really is worth it to take 20 extra seconds to transfer food to glass or ceramic to heat to keep the plastics from warming up and releasing toxins into the food. Don't believe any of those "safe plastics" reports... I have a family member who has his doctorate in chemistry, particularly in how materials break down. According to him, all plastic is nasty stuff when warmed up.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Gee . . . I got a whole 62 & 64 minutes out of the Trivia . . both RKSTOCKE5609 & DenLo were correct.

*Twinklebug *- Sous Vide has been used in most high end restaurants for years.  Good or not?  According to the latest research, the safest plastics for use with food are high-density polyethylene, low-density polyethylene, and polypropylene. Virtually all Sous Vide bags are made from these plastics, as are most brand name food bags and plastic wraps such as Saran wrap. Polyethylene is widely used in containers for biology and chemistry labs, and it has been studied extensively. It is safe, or so say the experts.  I'm not saying I agree, but it is hard to get away from if you eat out at all.


----------



## twinklebug

Dizny Dad said:


> *Twinklebug *- Sous Vide has been used in most high end restaurants for years.  Good or not?  According to the latest research, the safest plastics for use with food are high-density polyethylene, low-density polyethylene, and polypropylene. Virtually all Sous Vide bags are made from these plastics, as are most brand name food bags and plastic wraps such as Saran wrap. Polyethylene is widely used in containers for biology and chemistry labs, and it has been studied extensively. It is safe, or so say the experts.  I'm not saying I agree, but it is hard to get away from if you eat out at all.


Interesting, sous vide = vacuum packed. Sounds better in french doesn't it?
LMAO. yum.

Yes, it is impossible to get away from having any plastics touch the food, they are safe to keep cooled at any rate. The problem is when they are heated. Again, per my cousin, there are no "safe" plastics. Just like in anything, there are tolerable/acceptable levels of toxins released and that is what the recommendations come out of. I will ask at each place if they use that method, and if yes will stick to a summer salad or soup.

Once again, owning DVC and having full kitchens is a blessing.


----------



## Corinne

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Do you know anything about the talked about recent decline at AP?  It seemed to be reported that there was once again a new chef?  I had almost been convinced by you and others to give it a try again but I'm back waiting for more new reports.



Hi Kathy, not sure when the latest chef started, but Dana and I dined at AP in December and were very disappointed, I want to try again, but decided to wait a while.


----------



## rkstocke5609

twinklebug said:


> Interesting, sous vide = vacuum packed. Sounds better in french doesn't it?
> LMAO. yum.
> 
> Yes, it is impossible to get away from having any plastics touch the food, they are safe to keep cooled at any rate. The problem is when they are heated. Again, per my cousin, there are no "safe" plastics. Just like in anything, there are tolerable/acceptable levels of toxins released and that is what the recommendations come out of. I will ask at each place if they use that method, and if yes will stick to a summer salad or soup.
> 
> Once again, owning DVC and having full kitchens is a blessing.


Most soups come frozen in a big plastic bag and are placed in boiling water until heated — sorry, no love there.  I love restaurants that hand patty their burgers or make soup from scratch, I always ask and hope for honesty.  Easy to tell with burgers, harder with soup.


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Groupies!
RE: WCC. DDad and I ate there Saturday for a late lunch before departing for MCO.  As soon as we were seated, our server informed us they were now being 'polite' or words to that effect.  They were still doing ketchup - sort of.  If you needed ketchup you may get 4-6 btls instead of the usual 12-15.  All was reasonably quiet.  No stick horses.  Someone did have a birthday and the available staff sang Happy Birthday - but it was not loud or overbearing.  And the very worse - the milkshake machine was broken!  No milkshakes.  Really a bummer.  

Artists Point - we have not eaten there in 4 years.  Our last 2 meals were lackluster at best and we have not been back.

The mushroom soup is still available at Territory Lounge.  Unfortunately the menu there has changed yet again.  We did try the charcuterie appetizer and unfortunately threw much of it away.  The bread was good.  No nachos.  No burger.  

Maybe its just our age... we tire of the sauces and things we can't pronounce.  Whatever happened to good, wholesome well-prepared food?  Why does quinoa and edamame have to be in nearly everything?

OK.  Rant over.  Sorry 

The refillable popcorn bucket is still a good value - but the price has increased since our Feb trip.

Really sorry about the fire on Maleficent's dragon!  While renewing our Annual passes, we were assured that no one was hurt and that it will be quite awhile before she is ready to participate in the parade again.  We were also told that Aurora had graced the parade with her presence.  Apparently she doesn't do that?

Enjoy your trip Julie!  Sorry we missed you!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Wishing Jimmy and Tammy a very Happy Belated Anniversary!*


----------



## twinklebug

The Maleficent Dragon float must make its return if that parade is to retain any cool factor at all. Breathing fire again would be best, but I understand if they go for just steam similar to what Pete's Dragon used to do.

Bet she'll be laid up in the parade float hospital for some time. Should we send roses? I hear she likes the ones with thorns.


----------



## sleepydog25

As most on here may recall, *Luv*, my daughter, and I are headed to DL in mid-June. As poor luck would have it, naturally, Pixar Pier won't be open until the day AFTER we leave. Then, I read the news that there will be a special Pixar Pier Premiere Event the day we fly out. So, we think, "perhaps we could extend a day, buy the hard tickets for the event, and treat ourselves."  The extra cost would be the hotel mainly, right?  We're flying SWA so that would be doable to change flights. And then, the ticket costs.  Okay, we're up to it. . .until I finally find the price of the tickets. . .$299. . .per. . .person.  So, we're not staying after all.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> The Maleficent as the dragon float must make its return if that parade is to retain any cool factor at all. Breathing fire again would be best, but I understand if they go for just steam similar to what Pete's dragon used to do.
> 
> Bet she'll be laid up in the parade float hospital for some time - should we send roses? I hear she likes the ones with thorns.



Back when they added Murphy to the DL Fantasmic - well, his head fell off.    They eventually reattached it and he still breathes fire.  I'd think they'd fix this float too but will now know they need to do better checking for gas leaks.   It really is the coolest part about that parade.  

It took awhile for Aladdin to fly again at the DL show after that mishap but eventually it returned in a fashion.


----------



## jimmytammy

DiznyDi said:


> *Wishing Jimmy and Tammy a very Happy Belated Anniversary!*


Thanks a bunch Diane!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

As always, behind behind I am.  I, too, want to wish Jimmy & Tammy a very . . .
HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!


----------



## Dizny Dad

twinklebug said:


> . . . . . . . .  Just like in anything, there are tolerable/acceptable levels of toxins released and that is what the recommendations come out of.  . . . . . .



Our Government will always recommend levels of acceptability, whether we are talking about food, health, highway speeds, or income.  My concern is that they have an allowable level of Rat Feces that can be found in Hot Dogs.


----------



## DenLo

twinklebug said:


> The Maleficent Dragon float must make its return if that parade is to retain any cool factor at all. Breathing fire again would be best, but I understand if they go for just steam similar to what Pete's Dragon used to do.
> 
> Bet she'll be laid up in the parade float hospital for some time. Should we send roses? I hear she likes the ones with thorns.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> Back when they added Murphy to the DL Fantasmic - well, his head fell off.    They eventually reattached it and he still breathes fire.  I'd think they'd fix this float too but will now know they need to do better checking for gas leaks.   It really is the coolest part about that parade.
> 
> It took awhile for Aladdin to fly again at the DL show after that mishap but eventually it returned in a fashion.



I think I missed something while I was in Hawaii.  What happened to the dragon?  She sure looks good breathing fire.


----------



## rkstocke5609

DenLo said:


> I think I missed something while I was in Hawaii.  What happened to the dragon?  She sure looks good breathing fire.
> 
> View attachment 322749



She did the Cheech & Chong thing...

https://www.google.com/amp/s/sputni...05151064447992-us-florida-disney-dragon-fire/


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> As most on here may recall, *Luv*, my daughter, and I are headed to DL in mid-June. As poor luck would have it, naturally, Pixar Pier won't be open until the day AFTER we leave. Then, I read the news that there will be a special Pixar Pier Premiere Event the day we fly out. So, we think, "perhaps we could extend a day, buy the hard tickets for the event, and treat ourselves."  The extra cost would be the hotel mainly, right?  We're flying SWA so that would be doable to change flights. And then, the ticket costs.  Okay, we're up to it. . .until I finally find the price of the tickets. . .$299. . .per. . .person.  So, we're not staying after all.



Wow - $299/person?!   We did the Carsland preview.....for FREE!  Now, it was AP holders but still.  And there isn't a single new ride even.  I'd be disappointed about not riding CA Screamin' but not $299/person disappointed on top of an entry ticket.  That ride may become much like VWL in that I'll always refer to it as Screamin'.


----------



## rkstocke5609

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Wow - $299/person?!   We did the Carsland preview.....for FREE!  Now, it was AP holders but still.  And there isn't a single new ride even.  I'd be disappointed about not riding CA Screamin' but not $299/person disappointed on top of an entry ticket.  That ride may become much live VWL in that I'll always refer to it as Screamin'.



Totally agree! Screamin’ all the way!


----------



## sleepydog25

Yep, Screamin'.  Too bad, because I like it almost as much as RnR; *Luv* likes it a shade better, in fact. DD hasn't ever been, so it's a real loss for her.  Then again, she's heading to China a couple of weeks after we return, and she's going to Shanghai Disney. . .guess that'll ease her disappointment.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*DenLo* - What happened to Maleficent? Cheap hose fittings will let you down every time! Dang . . .


----------



## DenLo

Wow, even the pavement had flames on it.   I do hope she comes back with flames in the mouth only.  It was very impressive.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> As always, behind behind I am.  I, too, want to wish Jimmy & Tammy a very . . .
> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!


Thanks Rich!!  Its been a blessed 28 yrs for sure


----------



## jimmytammy

DenLo said:


> Wow, even the pavement had flames on it.   I do hope she comes back with flames in the mouth only.  It was very impressive.


I hope so too.  It was the only reason I stopped long enough to watch the parade anymore


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> *DenLo* - What happened to Maleficent? Cheap hose fittings will let you down every time! Dang . . .


I agree, cheap hose fittings
I am surprised the driver didn't bail out like they do when a race car catches fire.  I would have been out of that baby in a NY minute


----------



## sleepydog25

sleepydog25 said:


> Third, and I've been watching this closely, something's up with Artist Point.  Still no availability there starting on 22 Oct and extending as far as the 180-day window goes which is currently 10 Nov. Refurbishment?  Perhaps. Computer glitch?  Doubtful as I've been trying nearly two weeks to find an opening on any of those dates.


I've now received word--very reliable--that something is going on there during that time frame. What "it" is apparently can't be released at this time.  Stay tuned, I guess.


----------



## ErinC

Forgive me for popping in rudely and not reading to get caught up. I'm approaching the 7 month mark for Aulani Christmas reservations. I really would like to have Dec. 20-28th (which is stilling showing available as of right now on the RAT), at least ocean view is anyway. I really feel like I need to walk this reservation to secure it. I know people have mixed feelings about walking. I have actually never done it before, so I'm not really sure what I need to do. Should I start making the reservation on the 18th (which would cover Christmas Day)? and then walk it until I can get to the 28th? Is there a dummies guide to walking somewhere? Can I do this online, or do I have to call them everyday? I will have to borrow points from 2019 to secure this reservation too if that matters. Please help me. I'm knee deep in the end of school, exams, and Senior daughter graduating on Saturday. I probably need some Xanax...


----------



## twinklebug

Hi Erin, I recently just started walking an 11 month out reservation that I know I won't be able to get otherwise. It sounds like you know the concept, so I won't go into detail on that, but you should be aware that at 7 months out those owners still have the jump on you and there is no guarantee your dates will be available when you can finally reach out to them.

I'm not quite comfortable with calling Member services all the time, but they do make it easy. Changing the dates online requires one to release their dates and hope that no one grabs the room while you have the second window open ready to search (must do a new search after the points are released for the system to see your account point balance properly). MS has a way around that to make sure you don't loose the hold on your room. I made the change on my own at almost 3am est one day, don't think I'll be doing that again as 3 am here was still midnight on the west coast. Someone grabbed up a day I released almost immediately (I don't think it was the wait list as that software runs on a schedule.)

If you see one coming up on the dates you want, I'd say, grab it and walk it. Good luck!


----------



## ErinC

What time can I make the reservation online?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ErinC said:


> What time can I make the reservation online?



8am eastern


----------



## jimmytammy

Here is the reply I got from someone at WL management

Dear Mr. Whitesell, 

Thank you for taking the time to respond to the rumors of changes at Whispering Canyon. Whispering Canyon Café is still a rootin' tootin' good time for the whole family, with plenty of antics still occurring. You may notice that we've asked our Cast Members to turn down the volume a bit to promote participation among all Guests. 

Your feedback is important to us, and we truly appreciate that you took the time to let us know your thoughts. It is through feedback, like yours, that we learn what we must do to ensure the Disney magic is preserved for everyone.

Once again, Mr. Whitesell, thank you for your honest feedback.

Sincerely,    
Lorraine Oakley
Lorraine.Oakley@disney.com


----------



## Dizny Dad

Interesting reply *Jimmy*.  When DiznyDi asked our waitress about the reduced chaos, she said that she was suppose to contain herself, but she still consistently called me Honey, Sweetheart, and other such endearments that always have given me pause. 

Being the person I am, I have found myself, when interfacing with someone that insists on calling me Hon, or other such familiarity phases, to respond in kind.  Many times I have gotten a look back that indicated they were surprised or offended that I responded with "Thanks Sweetheart" or other such comebacks.  Hey, what goes around comes around.


----------



## ArielSRL

sleepydog25 said:


> Still no availability there starting on 22 Oct and extending as far as the 180-day window goes which is currently 10 Nov. Refurbishment? Perhaps. Computer glitch? Doubtful as I've been trying nearly two weeks to find an opening on any of those dates.


The rumor (have we discussed this here?) is a character breakfast at AP. I wonder of that's the issue right now.


----------



## ArielSRL

sleepydog25 said:


> until I finally find the price of the tickets. . .$299. . .per. . .person. So, we're not staying after all.


Yep, I read about this. Crazy!


----------



## sleepydog25

ArielSRL said:


> The rumor (have we discussed this here?) is a character breakfast at AP. I wonder of that's the issue right now.


That is the leading candidate rumor for why AP would need to close for a few (several?) weeks. I'm not sure what extra things they would need to do just to host a few characters, but then again, I'm not a Disney CM. If so, that would mean such a meal would begin late in the fall, I presume.


----------



## ArielSRL

jimmytammy said:


> Here is the reply I got from someone at WL management
> 
> Dear Mr. Whitesell,
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to respond to the rumors of changes at Whispering Canyon. Whispering Canyon Café is still a rootin' tootin' good time for the whole family, with plenty of antics still occurring. You may notice that we've asked our Cast Members to turn down the volume a bit to promote participation among all Guests.
> 
> Your feedback is important to us, and we truly appreciate that you took the time to let us know your thoughts. It is through feedback, like yours, that we learn what we must do to ensure the Disney magic is preserved for everyone.
> 
> Once again, Mr. Whitesell, thank you for your honest feedback.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Lorraine Oakley
> Lorraine.Oakley@disney.com


I received the same plus an email and call from DVC services (requested by President George).


----------



## Granny

ErinC said:


> Forgive me for popping in rudely and not reading to get caught up. I'm approaching the 7 month mark for Aulani Christmas reservations. I really would like to have Dec. 20-28th (which is stilling showing available as of right now on the RAT), at least ocean view is anyway. I really feel like I need to walk this reservation to secure it. I know people have mixed feelings about walking. I have actually never done it before, so I'm not really sure what I need to do. Should I start making the reservation on the 18th (which would cover Christmas Day)? and then walk it until I can get to the 28th? Is there a dummies guide to walking somewhere? Can I do this online, or do I have to call them everyday? I will have to borrow points from 2019 to secure this reservation too if that matters. Please help me. I'm knee deep in the end of school, exams, and Senior daughter graduating on Saturday. I probably need some Xanax...



I've never walked a reservation but my understanding is that you have the basics down.  For true walking of the entire vacation, you would make the original reservation for December 14-21 since you can only book 7 days at the 7 month mark.  That would give you December 20, the first night of your trip.  You would then call MS every day thereafter to book another day at the end and drop the first day...I don't think the online system allows you to drop and add days.  MS would need to be involved anyway since they'll have to link each of the added days to make sure you only have one reservation and don't have to move.    Make sure you call MS right when they open each day, and understand that they will be jammed with people trying to make 7 month reservations for Christmas time, plus some trying to make 11 month reservations for Spring Break.

So the second day you would call MS and drop December 14 and add December 22 so your reservation would be December 15-22.  You do this each day until you have December 20-27.  Then call back the next day and just add December 28 and you have your reservation.

It's a lot of phone calls but gives you the best chance for securing your vacation dates.   Good luck!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> .I don't think the online system allows you to drop and add days.



This brings to mind that they announced at the Dec Annual meeting that modifying reservations was going to be coming.  Wonder when that is happening?


----------



## Granny

*Cindy & Kat*...sorry, when I typed my response I didn't know that you guys had already responded.  I was on the last page and didn't notice that there was a whole 'nuther page already here!  



KAT4DISNEY said:


> This brings to mind that they announced at the Dec Annual meeting that modifying reservations was going to be coming.  Wonder when that is happening?



Good question.  You would think that they wouldn't even mention something IT related until it had already cleared beta testing.  Still, I was one of the people who thought that I wouldn't see online booking available during my contract time, so I do have hope that they'll continue to provide more and more online services to avoid calling MS.  The last several times I've called MS I've had waits of 20+ minutes no matter what time of day that I call.  At this point, I handle everything online or through email unless that won't work (such as modifying a reservation).


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> *Cindy & Kat*...sorry, when I typed my response I didn't know that you guys had already responded.  I was on the last page and didn't notice that there was a whole 'nuther page already here!



No problem Granny, I appreciate that you took the time to answer too. I don't pretend to be an expert on walking reservations, just learning the ropes, & sharing what I've learned.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> *Cindy & Kat*...sorry, when I typed my response I didn't know that you guys had already responded.  I was on the last page and didn't notice that there was a whole 'nuther page already here!



I don't believe you even repeated my oh so long reply of "8am eastern" Granny!  

(And just because I noticed this smilie right now I'll add it because I like it but can't think of when I ever would  use it.  )

I too would have thought they pretty much had the online modifying option ready to go before announcing but then IT doesn't always seem to operate the way you would expect in any way, shape or form.  If I never had to call in that would be great!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

So - did everyone get the email about the member cruise?  Anyone going?  

I have to say I choked a bit at the price but with a west coast option I'm at least looking at it.  I guess it's only going to get more expensive each year so either do it soon or never do it.  I kind of figured never do it but will think on it.  None of the stops are new places for us and another Alaskan Cruise would have been more interesting.  What's appealing though is considering who the special guests might be on that sailing.  Probably won't because that money could be an incredible, much longer trip somewhere else but we'll see.


----------



## sleepydog25

Haven't seen the email, but frankly, even the regular cruises are getting beyond our budget. Love Disney cruising but the grab for money has put us off.  We'll stick to going to the World and increasingly spending less time (ergo money) in the parks.


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> That is the leading candidate rumor for why AP would need to close for a few (several?) weeks. I'm not sure what extra things they would need to do just to host a few characters, but then again, I'm not a Disney CM. If so, that would mean such a meal would begin late in the fall, I presume.


Way before we ever 1st stepped foot into that Grand Lobby back in late 2002, wasn't there previously a character breakfast at AP?  Maybe I'm crazy, but for some reason, I remember reading this somewhere


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> So - did everyone get the email about the member cruise?  Anyone going?
> 
> I have to say I choked a bit at the price but with a west coast option I'm at least looking at it.  I guess it's only going to get more expensive each year so either do it soon or never do it.  I kind of figured never do it but will think on it.  None of the stops are new places for us and another Alaskan Cruise would have been more interesting.  What's appealing though is considering who the special guests might be on that sailing.  Probably won't because that money could be an incredible, much longer trip somewhere else but we'll see.



I did, but no not going.  Too much money.  I'd rather spend that money on a premium cruise line like Oceania.

Back from the World.  It was an ok trip.  Weather was not the best.  Don Felder from the Eagles was awesome!  Caught 2 of his sets.  Think I picked up a little stomach bug on Sunday.  Haven't felt quite right since Monday morning.  Oh well.  With the amount of times I visit per year not every trip is going to be amazing.

Tonight is my nephew's wedding.  Those that have been around the thread a long time will recall that my sister passed away way too young 8 years ago.  This is her son.  It's going to be a bittersweet day.


----------



## DenLo

KAT4DISNEY said:


> So - did everyone get the email about the member cruise?  Anyone going?
> 
> I have to say I choked a bit at the price but with a west coast option I'm at least looking at it.  I guess it's only going to get more expensive each year so either do it soon or never do it.  I kind of figured never do it but will think on it.  None of the stops are new places for us and another Alaskan Cruise would have been more interesting.  What's appealing though is considering who the special guests might be on that sailing.  Probably won't because that money could be an incredible, much longer trip somewhere else but we'll see.



I too was intrigued by the California coastal member cruise.  However, $1841 per person for an inside cabin for a five night cruise is pretty expensive. We are doing a California Coastal (LA, Santa Barbara, San Francisco-over night, Monterey, Catalina Island, Ensenada, Mexico) on Celebrity in October 2019 and are paying $1736 for *7 nights in a balcony cabin*. Category 5A is similar to our cabin on Celebrity and it costs $3014 per person, double occupancy. We will be paying $1278 per person less by doing a Celebrity cruise versus the member cruise. I just find it hard to believe that the entertainment, lecturers and Disney vibe is really worth that much more money.


----------



## DiznyDi

horselover said:


> ...
> 
> Tonight is my nephew's wedding.  Those that have been around the thread a long time will recall that my sister passed away way too young 8 years ago.  This is her son.  It's going to be a bittersweet day.



Ahh Julie, we remember.   Our thoughts will be with you this weekend as you reflect on the past and as you anticipate the future of this young couple and the legacy of your sister in their lives.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Way before we ever 1st stepped foot into that Grand Lobby back in late 2002, wasn't there previously a character breakfast at AP?  Maybe I'm crazy, but for some reason, I remember reading this somewhere



There was definitely a character breakfast at AP in 1998 when we first went to WDW.  It was Pooh, Tigger and Eeyore when we went and it was a really good breakfast from a food viewpoint.   We have pictures from then, but that was before my digital camera days so nothing available from me.  I did find this picture on the interwebs, though:


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> Back from the World.  It was an ok trip.  Weather was not the best.  Don Felder from the Eagles was awesome!  Caught 2 of his sets.  Think I picked up a little stomach bug on Sunday.  Haven't felt quite right since Monday morning.  Oh well.  With the amount of times I visit per year not every trip is going to be amazing.
> 
> Tonight is my nephew's wedding.  Those that have been around the thread a long time will recall that my sister passed away way too young 8 years ago.  This is her son.  It's going to be a bittersweet day.



Sorry you've run into some physical ailments this week...hope you're feeling much better soon.  And best wishes for a great wedding celebration...weddings do tend to bring some bittersweet moments.


----------



## DVC Jen

jimmytammy said:


> Here is the reply I got from someone at WL management
> 
> Dear Mr. Whitesell,
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to respond to the rumors of changes at Whispering Canyon. Whispering Canyon Café is still a rootin' tootin' good time for the whole family, with plenty of antics still occurring. You may notice that we've asked our Cast Members to turn down the volume a bit to promote participation among all Guests.
> 
> Your feedback is important to us, and we truly appreciate that you took the time to let us know your thoughts. It is through feedback, like yours, that we learn what we must do to ensure the Disney magic is preserved for everyone.
> 
> Once again, Mr. Whitesell, thank you for your honest feedback.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Lorraine Oakley
> Lorraine.Oakley@disney.com




I go the same exact canned response.


----------



## Dean Marino

By way of WDW Official Website....

AP is dead - from end of October to beginning of Dec.  It is dead by virtue of zero booking availability.
We are at 180.... plus 10 days.  The restaurant is not just merely dead, it's truly and sincerely dead.

WE have booked elsewhere.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

Dean Marino said:


> By way of WDW Official Website....
> 
> AP is dead - from end of October to beginning of Dec.  It is dead by virtue of zero booking availability.
> We are at 180.... plus 10 days.  The restaurant is not just merely dead, it's truly and sincerely dead.
> 
> WE have booked elsewhere.



I booked a reservation at AP for November 3rd the beginning of May. If something is going on, at what point would we be notified to make other plans? The reservation is still showing in MDE. Between Food and Wine, Halloween and a runDisney weekend, I’d hope they would do it sooner rather than later.


----------



## sleepydog25

TinkerBellLiz said:


> I booked a reservation at AP for November 3rd the beginning of May. If something is going on, at what point would we be notified to make other plans? The reservation is still showing in MDE. Between Food and Wine, Halloween and a runDisney weekend, I’d hope they would do it sooner rather than later.


Disney has a bad habit of not notifying customers a) until it's late into the process or b) at all. If it were me, I'd call WDW Dining to see what they tell you but, more importantly, I would make back up plans.  I do not believe AP will be open from 22 Oct to at least some time late into November.


----------



## Granny

Dean Marino said:


> ....  The restaurant is not just merely dead, it's truly and sincerely dead...



Very nice...we can never have too many Wizard of Oz references!


----------



## Mickeynutty

DVC Jen said:


> I go the same exact canned response.



I also got the same response about WCC except mine was signed with this -

Thank you,

Joshua Johnson
Resort Duty Manager   
✉ joshua.j.johnson@disney.com 
Disney’s Wilderness Lodge
901 Timberline Drive, Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830


----------



## sleepydog25

Mickeynutty said:


> I also got the same response about WCC except mine was signed with this -
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Joshua Johnson
> Resort Duty Manager
> ✉ joshua.j.johnson@disney.com
> Disney’s Wilderness Lodge
> 901 Timberline Drive, Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830


I got one, as well, from yet another person than the ones mentioned above.  They must farm out responsibility for answering emails.


----------



## ErinC

Just popping in to say thanks for the help with the Aulani reservation. Happy to report that we are booked for Dec. 20-27 in a 1 bedroom pool view. I started booking on the 18th and moved it each day until we are where we wanted to be. I did the booking on my own each morning at 7 CST. I know there were some mixed feelings about walking, but I guess it wasn't true walking since I was doing it at the 7 month window.  The morning of the 19th and 20th, I went online on my desktop and found the reservation. I would click reserve room. Then I logged in on my iPad and cancelled the other reservation I was holding. After I refreshed my screen on the desktop, I was still in my 20 minute booking window, my points would return to my account. Then I continued with the new reservation. There was also availability for ocean view, but I'm a cheapskate with my points. Just thought I would let you all know that I got what I wanted. 
   DD18 graduated high school yesterday. School will be out on Friday, and then I will be back to be a dedicated groupie for the summer!


----------



## Granny

ErinC said:


> Just popping in to say thanks for the help with the Aulani reservation. Happy to report that we are booked for Dec. 20-27 in a 1 bedroom pool view. I started booking on the 18th and moved it each day until we are where we wanted to be. I did the booking on my own each morning at 7 CST. I know there were some mixed feelings about walking, but I guess it wasn't true walking since I was doing it at the 7 month window.  The morning of the 19th and 20th, I went online on my desktop and found the reservation. I would click reserve room. Then I logged in on my iPad and cancelled the other reservation I was holding. After I refreshed my screen on the desktop, I was still in my 20 minute booking window, my points would return to my account. Then I continued with the new reservation. There was also availability for ocean view, but I'm a cheapskate with my points. Just thought I would let you all know that I got what I wanted.
> DD18 graduated high school yesterday. School will be out on Friday, and then I will be back to be a dedicated groupie for the summer!



*Erin*...great to hear that you secured your Aulani reservation.  You will have a great Christmas vacation in that island paradise!   

And congratulations on your daughter's graduation.  Another turn of the page in the book of life.


----------



## horselover

Congrats to your DD @ErinC!   This is DS18's last week.  Full days today & tomorrow then finals Wed & Fri.  He has no finals on Thu. so he gets the day off.  Graduation for him is 6/3.

Hope everyone had a nice weekend.  My nephew's wedding was lovely.  They're a great couple together & I have no doubt they'll have a happy life.   

The next couple weeks will be a blur.  DS18's grad party is this Sun. The following Sun. is graduation then we leave 4 days after that for our river cruise.  First stop Budapest.  I better get my butt in gear & start making some plans.  Cruise, air, & hotels have long been booked but I haven't made any of our post cruise arrangements.  I cannot wait to see Neuschwanstein Castle in person.  I bet it will be bigger than the DL version.


----------



## Flossbolna

horselover said:


> Congrats to your DD @ErinC!   This is DS18's last week.  Full days today & tomorrow then finals Wed & Fri.  He has no finals on Thu. so he gets the day off.  Graduation for him is 6/3.
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice weekend.  My nephew's wedding was lovely.  They're a great couple together & I have no doubt they'll have a happy life.
> 
> The next couple weeks will be a blur.  DS18's grad party is this Sun. The following Sun. is graduation then we leave 4 days after that for our river cruise.  First stop Budapest.  I better get my butt in gear & start making some plans.  Cruise, air, & hotels have long been booked but I haven't made any of our post cruise arrangements.  I cannot wait to see Neuschwanstein Castle in person.  I bet it will be bigger than the DL version.



From where to where are you cruising? I live along the “river cruise route” in Nuremberg. If you want any infos on Nuremberg (or Munich, I used to live there) just send me a PM. I am always happy to help visitors to lovely Bavaria!!


----------



## horselover

Flossbolna said:


> From where to where are you cruising? I live along the “river cruise route” in Nuremberg. If you want any infos on Nuremberg (or Munich, I used to live there) just send me a PM. I am always happy to help visitors to lovely Bavaria!!



Thank you for the kind offer.  We sailed out of Nuremberg on my last river cruise.  I loved Bavaria!  So beautiful.  This cruise sails Budapest to Linz.  We only have 2 nights in Munich with the first night being our travel day.  We're doing 2 nights post cruise in Salzburg then taking the train to Munich for the last 2 nights.  My only plan is Neuschwanstein Castle on day 2 because I know it's an all day trip.  On our arrival day in Munich I haven't given it much thought, but if you think there are some must dos for me in our limited time there I'm open to suggestions.  We'll likely arrive around lunch time.  Haven't booked our train from Salzburg yet, but I'm planning a mid-late morning departure.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday @MiaSRN62 !!!!!
Hope you have a great day Maria!
 *​


----------



## rkstocke5609

Wow — I was just checking out the resale market out of curiosity and didn’t see anything available at WL at either of the two sites I checked.  The number of PVB was astonishing however.  Love it!


----------



## DiznyDi

Julie and Flossbolna - all this talk of Germany makes me just a little envious.  We have much family in the Kassel area and have been to Germany on several occasions.  My grandmother was born in Germany and 'came over on the boat' when she was quite young.  Sounds like a simply splendid adventure, Julie!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Wishing Maria a very Happy Birthday!*


----------



## sleepydog25

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MARIA!!! *


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARIA!!!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday, Maria !!!*

* *


----------



## Flossbolna

horselover said:


> Thank you for the kind offer.  We sailed out of Nuremberg on my last river cruise.  I loved Bavaria!  So beautiful.  This cruise sails Budapest to Linz.  We only have 2 nights in Munich with the first night being our travel day.  We're doing 2 nights post cruise in Salzburg then taking the train to Munich for the last 2 nights.  My only plan is Neuschwanstein Castle on day 2 because I know it's an all day trip.  On our arrival day in Munich I haven't given it much thought, but if you think there are some must dos for me in our limited time there I'm open to suggestions.  We'll likely arrive around lunch time.  Haven't booked our train from Salzburg yet, but I'm planning a mid-late morning departure.



Sounds like a great itinerary. Neuschwantstein will be a whole day excursion. I have to admit that I find the castle far more impressive from the outside than from the inside where it is not finished, not really old and it is quite a mass event (guided tours of 50 people, one followed by another every 5 minutes or so). But the setting is beautiful and if you have time to also visit the Hohenschwangau Castle that is close to the ticket office, I can recommend that. This used to be the summer castle of the Bavarian kings and feels much more lived in than Neuschwanstein.

As to Munich, since you don't have a lot of time, I would just recommend a walking tour through the city center: Marienplatz, Viktualienmarkt, have a look at the Hofbräuhaus. One store that is great fun is Manufactum: https://www.manufactum.de/manufactum-muenchen-c-43/ Also fun to walk through is the shopping arcade Fünf Höfe https://www.fuenfhoefe.de/?L=1

As for restaurants, I like the Schneider Bräuhaus https://www.schneider-brauhaus.de/ and the Augustiner http://www.augustiner-restaurant.com/html/english.html Both are in the city center and are very typical Munich guest houses. While they do cater to tourists, they also are very authentic and locals would go there, too.

A little less in the immediate city center is the Wirtshaus in der Au https://wirtshausinderau.de/en/ which friends of mine love and I have sent quite a few people there who all loved it. Haven't made it there myself though. But so far everyone really liked it.

If the weather is nice and you want a beer garden, there are numerous ones, but the two that are really popular with locals are the one at the Chinesischer Turm (Chinese Tower) in the Englischer Garten (English Garden, the big park in Munich): https://chinaturm.de/biergarten/index.html and the Hirschgarten (deer garden, this is where the king had deer held for hunting, now it is a park): https://www.hirschgarten.com/beer-g...bavaria-koeniglicher-hirschgarten-munich.html 

A Munich beer garden is special as it is not just any outdoor seating area, but it was started by the breweries. They planted chestnut trees above there beer cellars where they stored the beer, because the chestnut trees grow very large and give lots of shade and that kept the cellars cooler during the summer. People liked sitting under those chestnut trees and therefore the breweries thought that this was a great idea to make additional money and they started to sell the beer directly to the customers. This upset the local pub and guest house owners as it created new competitors and therefore they lobbied that the breweries should not be allowed to do that. The compromise that was drawn up was that the breweries were only allowed to sell beer, but no food. So people started to bring picnics with them while drinking the beer. Now beer gardens are allowed to sell food, but a true beer garden will still allow guests to bring in their own food and you will see whole families bringing table clothes, dishes and their own food while purchasing the beer. Classical beer garden dishes are giant pretzels, Obazda (a mixiture of camembert, butter and paprika with onions) and garden radish (not the small red one, but rather large and all white, but same taste).

Have a great trip!


----------



## horselover

Flossbolna said:


> Sounds like a great itinerary. Neuschwantstein will be a whole day excursion. I have to admit that I find the castle far more impressive from the outside than from the inside where it is not finished, not really old and it is quite a mass event (guided tours of 50 people, one followed by another every 5 minutes or so). But the setting is beautiful and if you have time to also visit the Hohenschwangau Castle that is close to the ticket office, I can recommend that. This used to be the summer castle of the Bavarian kings and feels much more lived in than Neuschwanstein.
> 
> As to Munich, since you don't have a lot of time, I would just recommend a walking tour through the city center: Marienplatz, Viktualienmarkt, have a look at the Hofbräuhaus. One store that is great fun is Manufactum: https://www.manufactum.de/manufactum-muenchen-c-43/ Also fun to walk through is the shopping arcade Fünf Höfe https://www.fuenfhoefe.de/?L=1
> 
> As for restaurants, I like the Schneider Bräuhaus https://www.schneider-brauhaus.de/ and the Augustiner http://www.augustiner-restaurant.com/html/english.html Both are in the city center and are very typical Munich guest houses. While they do cater to tourists, they also are very authentic and locals would go there, too.
> 
> A little less in the immediate city center is the Wirtshaus in der Au https://wirtshausinderau.de/en/ which friends of mine love and I have sent quite a few people there who all loved it. Haven't made it there myself though. But so far everyone really liked it.
> 
> If the weather is nice and you want a beer garden, there are numerous ones, but the two that are really popular with locals are the one at the Chinesischer Turm (Chinese Tower) in the Englischer Garten (English Garden, the big park in Munich): https://chinaturm.de/biergarten/index.html and the Hirschgarten (deer garden, this is where the king had deer held for hunting, now it is a park): https://www.hirschgarten.com/beer-g...bavaria-koeniglicher-hirschgarten-munich.html
> 
> A Munich beer garden is special as it is not just any outdoor seating area, but it was started by the breweries. They planted chestnut trees above there beer cellars where they stored the beer, because the chestnut trees grow very large and give lots of shade and that kept the cellars cooler during the summer. People liked sitting under those chestnut trees and therefore the breweries thought that this was a great idea to make additional money and they started to sell the beer directly to the customers. This upset the local pub and guest house owners as it created new competitors and therefore they lobbied that the breweries should not be allowed to do that. The compromise that was drawn up was that the breweries were only allowed to sell beer, but no food. So people started to bring picnics with them while drinking the beer. Now beer gardens are allowed to sell food, but a true beer garden will still allow guests to bring in their own food and you will see whole families bringing table clothes, dishes and their own food while purchasing the beer. Classical beer garden dishes are giant pretzels, Obazda (a mixiture of camembert, butter and paprika with onions) and garden radish (not the small red one, but rather large and all white, but same taste).
> 
> Have a great trip!



Thank you so much!  This is great information.  I have heard feedback describing exactly what you said about Neuschwanstein.  I'm debating whether or not it's worth doing the interior tour.  If we didn't tour the inside it would give us more time to see other things.  What do you think?  Worth viewing the inside or is the exterior sufficient?  I know everyone will be jostling (including me!) for that perfect photo from Mary's bridge.


----------



## DVC Jen

Happy Birthday Maria!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Happy Birthday *MiaSRN62*!*


----------



## Dizny Dad

horselover said:


> . . . . . . I cannot wait to see Neuschwanstein Castle in person.  I bet it will be bigger than the DL version.



As DiznyDi mentioned, we have had the opportunity a couple of times to experience the beauty and history that Germany offers, including a trip and tour of Neuswanstein (~1989).  When visiting the site, you must walk up a very large hill, or you can pay to ride a horse drawn carriage.  There in lies the issue we found.  It was raining lightly when we visited and the hill became VERY slippery due to the horse exhaust.  From that memory, our family all knows the cautionary ditty of _"don't slide or slip on the Swanstein s**t"._  But being the *Horselover* that you are, you may not notice!


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday, Maria!!!!!


----------



## twinklebug

*  Happy Birthday **Maria!  *


----------



## Flossbolna

horselover said:


> Thank you so much!  This is great information.  I have heard feedback describing exactly what you said about Neuschwanstein.  I'm debating whether or not it's worth doing the interior tour.  If we didn't tour the inside it would give us more time to see other things.  What do you think?  Worth viewing the inside or is the exterior sufficient?  I know everyone will be jostling (including me!) for that perfect photo from Mary's bridge.



That's a tough question. I guess it depends on how completist you personally are. If you think it would always bug you that you did not see the inside, then go and have a look. It is still interesting to see how grand everything was planned and how crazy the plans were. And there is a rather nice official gift shop at the end which is only accessible at the end of the tour. If you are more a nature person and find old houses stuffy anyway, then by all means skip it. I know that for myself I made the right choice to go and see it, but I also went in with not expecting a lot. My husband on the other hand was rather disappointed and would say that it was a waste of time and money. Not sure if that helps! If you are planning on doing a tour from Munich, the entrance fee will be included anyway. If you do just a self-guided trip, then at least make sure to book tickets ahead of time to save time at the ticket office!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Maria!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Anniversary @APiratesLifeForMe2 !!!!*


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary APiratesLifeForMe2!!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Happy Anniversary APiratesLifeForMe2!


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Anniversary @APiratesLifeForMe2 !!!!*





jimmytammy said:


> Happy Anniversary APiratesLifeForMe2!!!!





Dizny Dad said:


> Happy Anniversary APiratesLifeForMe2!



Thanks everyone! We are spending the day driving north to see my inlaws But hopefully planning our 2019 wdw trip with them while we are up there


----------



## sleepydog25

I hope I'm not too late to the party!  *HAPPY ANNIVERSARY APIRATESLIFEFORME2!! *


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Anniversary @twokats and Le!!!

 *​


----------



## ArielSRL

I’m coming by to say we are single digit dancing today! Can’t believe we will be back at WL in 9 days! This time as DVC owners! Oh and today was the last day of post planning for this school year! That’s 20 years in the books for me! Bring on Summer Break!


----------



## sleepydog25

*HAPPY ANNIVERSARY, TWOKATS!!*


----------



## sleepydog25

In keeping with the Groupie family tradition of sharing news, my announcement is that I'm changing occupations. As you may recall, I've been a middle school secretary for three years following four years as a substitute teacher. I love my job. It's a low stress, largely fulfilling position that allows me the freedom to impact students, support teachers, and aid administrators all at the same time. I'm also semi-autonomous as I'm the only secretary in the office, as well as the bookkeeper. Best of all, it has allowed me to spend time with my daughter nearly each day since the high school is co-located with the middle school. Well, daughter is graduating, and apparently, so am I. Starting in August, I will become an instructor at the high school where I will teach classes in military science (think JROTC), English, and theater. I'm going from a relatively low key position to one that will tax me daily dealing with high schoolers. Why would I do this? Money, pure and simple. Teaching pays way better than secretarying. So, I will be embarking on quite a different summer full of lesson planning and organizing and wondering just what the hell I was thinking.


----------



## Flossbolna

Good luck with the new job Sleepy!! Sound exciting - and the money should be nice, too!


----------



## claire_ont

Congrats on the new job Sleepy!


----------



## jimmytammy

ArielSRL said:


> I’m coming by to say we are single digit dancing today! Can’t believe we will be back at WL in 9 days! This time as DVC owners! Oh and today was the last day of post planning for this school year! That’s 20 years in the books for me! Bring on Summer Break!


Dancing with you(wish I was going too, but will live vicariously through you if you are so inclined to share photos and stories along the way)


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary twokats!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Congrats Sleepy!!!  Go get em


----------



## ArielSRL

sleepydog25 said:


> In keeping with the Groupie family tradition of sharing news, my announcement is that I'm changing occupations. As you may recall, I've been a middle school secretary for three years following four years as a substitute teacher. I love my job. It's a low stress, largely fulfilling position that allows me the freedom to impact students, support teachers, and aid administrators all at the same time. I'm also semi-autonomous as I'm the only secretary in the office, as well as the bookkeeper. Best of all, it has allowed me to spend time with my daughter nearly each day since the high school is co-located with the middle school. Well, daughter is graduating, and apparently, so am I. Starting in August, I will become an instructor at the high school where I will teach classes in military science (think JROTC), English, and theater. I'm going from a relatively low key position to one that will tax me daily dealing with high schoolers. Why would I do this? Money, pure and simple. Teaching pays way better than secretarying. So, I will be embarking on quite a different summer full of lesson planning and organizing and wondering just what the hell I was thinking.


Congrats!!


----------



## ArielSRL

jimmytammy said:


> Dancing with you(wish I was going too, but will live vicariously through you if you are so inclined to share photos and stories along the way)


I will do my best to share!


----------



## DVC Jen

Congrats Sleepy!  Teaching can be such a rewarding profession.  I hope you love it.


----------



## twinklebug

Congrats on the new job Sleepy! We know you'll be an amazing teacher.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Congratulations Sleepy!!!  *


----------



## DVC Jen

I can't believe I just did this.  We were planning on a 4 night stay at Vero after our 7 night  Fantasy cruise leaving June 16th.  Well today I moved us to WDW and bought 4 day hoppers for the four of us.  Not sure what came over me.  I have waitlisted for BRV and BLT since we aren't super crazy about the thought of Saratoga - but it is better than no WDW.  This will now be a record for us. Three WDW trips in a year!


----------



## rkstocke5609

Sleepy, 

Best wishes in the new job!  Teaching High Schoolers will definitely come with some challenges, but I’m sure you’ll do fine!


----------



## jimmytammy

DVC Jen said:


> I can't believe I just did this.  We were planning on a 4 night stay at Vero after our 7 night  Fantasy cruise leaving June 16th.  Well today I moved us to WDW and bought 4 day hoppers for the four of us.  Not sure what came over me.  I have waitlisted for BRV and BLT since we aren't super crazy about the thought of Saratoga - but it is better than no WDW.  This will now be a record for us. Three WDW trips in a year!


Nice!!  We love 3 trips to the World in a year.  It forces us to relax a bit more and really soak it all in.  

As for SSR, we once were a nope, not going to do it again family.  But over time, we changed our thinking.  We began to embrace it and now really like staying there.  Fellow groupies Di and Dad helped us to pick a favorite spot to stay which is The Grandstand.  Its reasonably close to the main area, not far from the  boat over to DS, walking distance to both not bad.  Yet its quiet over there.  The quick service IMO is among the best on property.  And now with DS having so many more food choices, I can justify going there again.


----------



## DVC Jen

jimmytammy said:


> Nice!!  We love 3 trips to the World in a year.  It forces us to relax a bit more and really soak it all in.
> 
> As for SSR, we once were a nope, not going to do it again family.  But over time, we changed our thinking.  We began to embrace it and now really like staying there.  Fellow groupies Di and Dad helped us to pick a favorite spot to stay which is The Grandstand.  Its reasonably close to the main area, not far from the  boat over to DS, walking distance to both not bad.  Yet its quiet over there.  The quick service IMO is among the best on property.  And now with DS having so many more food choices, I can justify going there again.




I know nothing at Saratoga.  Absolutely nothing other than it is huge, spread out, close to DS and has a lot of complaints.  LOL  So I am open to any and all information or advice anyone can give me.  We have a one bedroom preferred booked and I have no idea really what makes it preferred other than location.  But even that means very little to me at this point.


----------



## Starwind

sleepydog25 said:


> In keeping with the Groupie family tradition of sharing news, my announcement is that I'm changing occupations. As you may recall, I've been a middle school secretary for three years following four years as a substitute teacher. I love my job. It's a low stress, largely fulfilling position that allows me the freedom to impact students, support teachers, and aid administrators all at the same time. I'm also semi-autonomous as I'm the only secretary in the office, as well as the bookkeeper. Best of all, it has allowed me to spend time with my daughter nearly each day since the high school is co-located with the middle school. Well, daughter is graduating, and apparently, so am I. Starting in August, I will become an instructor at the high school where I will teach classes in military science (think JROTC), English, and theater. I'm going from a relatively low key position to one that will tax me daily dealing with high schoolers. Why would I do this? Money, pure and simple. Teaching pays way better than secretarying. So, I will be embarking on quite a different summer full of lesson planning and organizing and wondering just what the hell I was thinking.



Congratulations on the new position !  And may your summer of planning and organizing both go well and allow you some time to actually, you know, enjoy the summer 

SW


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday @sechem32!!!
Hope you have a great day Liz!*​


----------



## bobbiwoz

Congratulations Sleepy!


----------



## twokats

Congrats, Sleepy!   Hope you really enjoy the transition.


Thank everyone for the anniversary wishes.  Le and I did our usual date night to our local Red Lobster for our celebration.


----------



## sleepydog25

First, *HAPPY BIRTHDAY SECHEM32! *

Second, thanks to all the well-wishers re: my new position. I've taught before including three years at USAFA, a few years for community colleges, and my substitute teacher gig for four years (the first year I was a FT sub thanks to a gov't grant). However, I do know this will be different--far more hours and more responsibility. Thankfully, they'll be students I taught during middle school as a sub or that I've gotten to know as secretary.  No time for the weary this summer, however. My contract as secretary extends through 30 June. My new one starts in August.  I'll be spending July doing lesson plans and learning the lay of the land.  Big changes coming.


----------



## Lakegirl

Sleepy best of luck to you.  More money means more trips to our favorite place.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Liz!!!!(sechem32)


----------



## sleepydog25

Lakegirl said:


> Sleepy best of luck to you.  More money means more trips to our favorite place.


Thank you!


----------



## Granny

*Kathy (@twokats )* ...  Happy Anniversary a little belated.  Sounds like you had a nice celebration.  

*Sleepy*...best wishes as you turn the page on a new chapter in your life.  It sounds challenging, but right up your alley.  I'm sure you'll be busy, but hopefully you'll still find some time to check in with us Groupies!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> *Sleepy*...best wishes as you turn the page on a new chapter in your life.  It sounds challenging, but right up your alley.  I'm sure you'll be busy, but hopefully you'll still find some time to check in with us Groupies!


Thanks, Tom.  My ultimate goal is to be fully retired in the next 2-3 years and move where it's more consistently warmer. This job not only is one I relish taking, but it will also help* Luv* and me meet our goal faster and easier. That will also mean making more Groupie Meets!


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Thanks, Tom.  My ultimate goal is to be fully retired in the next 2-3 years and move where it's more consistently warmer. This job not only is one I relish taking, but it will also help* Luv* and me meet our goal faster and easier. That will also mean making more Groupie Meets!




It sounds like a win-win since it is a job you are looking forward to...and if it speeds up the retirement process in the mean time that is a good thing!  After the last couple of winters in your "moderate climate" area, I'm sure you are looking forward to only seeing snow when you visit Blizzard Beach!


----------



## DiznyDi

I'm trying to get caught up after our holiday week-end.  DDad and I put together a family picnic at the last minute... so much work...so little time...  The weather co-operated (no rain) and we enjoyed a lovely albeit hot day.

Congratulations on the new job *sleepy*!  All your work and effort will bring you to your goals faster.  

*Kathy* I hope you and Le enjoyed a Happy Anniversary day.  Our very best wishes as you move on to another year of wedded bliss.

Enjoy your trip to the world, *Ariel*!  Come back and tell us all about it.

Wow, *Jen*!  You'll have a nice time.  You are correct, the 'preferred' is strictly for location.  You'll have a Disney Springs view.  Our original contract was at SSR.  Our first stay was at Congress Park - this is your preferred view.  We loved it!  You can enjoy the sights and sounds without being in the crowds.  Once Grandstand was built, that became - and still is - our favorite.  The rooms are looking a little tired.  I think a refurb is scheduled for next year.  We prefer the food court there to any other.

Happy Belated Birthday *Liz*!


----------



## horselover

Congrats on your new job @sleepydog25!    No doubt you'll whip those kids into shape!  

Counting down to graduation.  Had the party on Sunday.  DS18 is at grad practice right now.  Sunday is the big day.  Tonight is awards night.  He's getting an academic and a department award.  Not sure which departement but I'm guessing it's either math or science.  Busy & exciting times around here.

And I'm down to single digits for my trip.  One week from tomorrow we'll be winging our way to Budapest.   

Hope everyone had a nice weekend.


----------



## Dizny Dad

sleepydog25 said:


> . . . . . . . . .  and wondering just what the hell I was thinking.



I do that a lot.  Oh, and congrats on the new path to _freedom_ (and Groupie Meets)



DVC Jen said:


> I know nothing at Saratoga.  Absolutely nothing other than it is huge, spread out, close to DS and has a lot of complaints.  LOL  So I am open to any and all information or advice anyone can give me.  We have a one bedroom preferred booked and I have no idea really what makes it preferred other than location.  But even that means very little to me at this point.



DiznyDi & I love Saratoga Springs.  The theming is a little less _DISNEY_, so when you need a break from all of the hub bub, the resort offers a more spread out, less in-your-face experience. Being close to Disney Springs is a plus, but don't avoid the Artist Palate.  I enjoy it so much more than Roaring Fork (yeah, sorry guys).  We love the quiet pool at Congress Park, but love being beside the pool at Grandstand also.  when you can, go to the bus stop at Grandstand; it will be the least crowded since that is the first stop inside of Saratoga Springs.

Keep an open mind - you will enjoy it more than you think!


----------



## twinklebug

Dizny Dad said:


> DiznyDi & I love Saratoga Springs.  The theming is a little less _DISNEY_, so when you need a break from all of the hub bub, the resort offers a more spread out, less in-your-face experience. Being close to Disney Springs is a plus, but don't avoid the Artist Palate.  I enjoy it so much more than Roaring Fork (yeah, sorry guys).  We love the quiet pool at Congress Park, but love being beside the pool at Grandstand also.  when you can, go to the bus stop at Grandstand; it will be the least crowded since that is the first stop inside of Saratoga Springs.


@DVC Jen : Add me to the list of SSR Grandstand fans! Dizny Dad summed it up well. The resort is beautifully peaceful. The quiet pool is very nice with sprays of water, and the walk to the wonderful main pool is reasonable. Best of all is that bus stop. On the way out to the parks you will always be able to find seating as those folk coming back are clearing off, and when you yourself are coming back, even if you are standing, at least it's the first stop. Do be aware that folks may have to move from the special needs seats from time to time, those ecvs don't have much of a choice where to go.

SSR is on my list of absolutely must return to resorts. I need to try the tree houses some day too.


----------



## DVC Jen

About SSR - never mind!  Our waitlist for BRV came through. We are going HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  wooooohoooooooooooo


----------



## DiznyDi

Yay Jen!!!


----------



## ErinC

Sleepy, Congrats on the new job! That will certainly be a little more time consuming for you. I signed my contract for year #12 at my school the other day. We have been "blessed" with completely new administration this next year. My principal whom I loved and was the best ever is leaving. He's headed to public school back in his home state of Arkansas to gain some more retirement income. I'm so sad. Not really sure what the new admin will be like. There is talk of a modified block schedule and other big changes. We shall see...

We got DD graduated last week.

Been hard and heavy planning this Aulani trip for December. After I booked Aulani, I went ahead and booked WL for the Princess Half Marathon in February. Hoping I'll be able to get registered when they finally open it sometime this month. Now to actually train for the 1/2 marathon. Exhausting my points for a couple of years, but want to use them up while have these annual passes.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Anniversary @bobbiwoz And Tom!!!*​


----------



## bobbiwoz

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Anniversary @bobbiwoz And Tom!!!*​



Thank you!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary bobbiwoz!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Anniversary bobbiwoz!!!!




It’s a wonderful day!  Thank you.


----------



## sleepydog25

*HAPPY ANNIVERSARY, BOBBI!!  *




ErinC said:


> View attachment 326028
> Sleepy, Congrats on the new job! That will certainly be a little more time consuming for you. I signed my contract for year #12 at my school the other day. We have been "blessed" with completely new administration this next year. My principal whom I loved and was the best ever is leaving. He's headed to public school back in his home state of Arkansas to gain some more retirement income. I'm so sad. Not really sure what the new admin will be like. There is talk of a modified block schedule and other big changes. We shall see...
> 
> We got DD graduated last week.
> 
> Been hard and heavy planning this Aulani trip for December. After I booked Aulani, I went ahead and booked WL for the Princess Half Marathon in February. Hoping I'll be able to get registered when they finally open it sometime this month. Now to actually train for the 1/2 marathon. Exhausting my points for a couple of years, but want to use them up while have these annual passes.


Thanks, *Erin*!  I do understand the touch of sadness as I'm leaving a great bunch of teachers and administrators myself. I know my new position will be good one, and I know all the staff at the high school, too, but I'm still a bit verklempt to move on. In terms of schedules, we moved to what we call a balanced schedule three years ago, and we've loved it. We start a little earlier than schools around us (15 Aug or so) and go until the end of May (not accounting for snow days). However, we take two 2-week breaks in addition to the typical holidays--one in October and one in Feb. The first week of those two breaks is spent in what we call intersession where we identify students falling behind and have them come for 1/2 days. The second week, everyone is off (except secretaries, principals, and custodians, of course lol). 

And, of course, my DD graduates a week from tomorrow. For me, it's not so much that I'm proud of her as a HS diploma was a given years ago, but more that this particular bit of the journey in her life--and mine--is closing as she moves to a new adventure. . .a 16-hour drive away. Loved that picture you showed us--your daughter actually looks a lot like my daughter's best friend!

Have a great weekend, Groupies!


----------



## twokats

Happy Anniversary, Bobbi!

Hope the celebration is great!


----------



## DenLo

sleepydog25 said:


> Thank you!



Wow did Churchill really use that poor English?  Shouldn't it say "by many to so few"? Whatever the grammar, I agree with it wholeheartedly.  Thanks to our military!


----------



## bobbiwoz

We are so happy to receive these good wishes!


----------



## Granny

DenLo said:


> Wow did Churchill really use that poor English?  Shouldn't it say "by many to so few"? Whatever the grammar, I agree with it wholeheartedly.  Thanks to our military!



No, his grammar wasn't that bad.  Churchill's quote in full was..."Never in the field of human conflict was so much owed by so many to so few".  The jpg that Sleepy picked up kind of botched the words, but the sentiment being expressed was easily evident and well-founded.


----------



## Granny

*Bobbi*....a very Happy Anniversary to you and Tom!


----------



## horselover

Flossbolna said:


> Sounds like a great itinerary. Neuschwantstein will be a whole day excursion. I have to admit that I find the castle far more impressive from the outside than from the inside where it is not finished, not really old and it is quite a mass event (guided tours of 50 people, one followed by another every 5 minutes or so). But the setting is beautiful and if you have time to also visit the Hohenschwangau Castle that is close to the ticket office, I can recommend that. This used to be the summer castle of the Bavarian kings and feels much more lived in than Neuschwanstein.
> 
> As to Munich, since you don't have a lot of time, I would just recommend a walking tour through the city center: Marienplatz, Viktualienmarkt, have a look at the Hofbräuhaus. One store that is great fun is Manufactum: https://www.manufactum.de/manufactum-muenchen-c-43/ Also fun to walk through is the shopping arcade Fünf Höfe https://www.fuenfhoefe.de/?L=1
> 
> As for restaurants, I like the Schneider Bräuhaus https://www.schneider-brauhaus.de/ and the Augustiner http://www.augustiner-restaurant.com/html/english.html Both are in the city center and are very typical Munich guest houses. While they do cater to tourists, they also are very authentic and locals would go there, too.
> 
> A little less in the immediate city center is the Wirtshaus in der Au https://wirtshausinderau.de/en/ which friends of mine love and I have sent quite a few people there who all loved it. Haven't made it there myself though. But so far everyone really liked it.
> 
> If the weather is nice and you want a beer garden, there are numerous ones, but the two that are really popular with locals are the one at the Chinesischer Turm (Chinese Tower) in the Englischer Garten (English Garden, the big park in Munich): https://chinaturm.de/biergarten/index.html and the Hirschgarten (deer garden, this is where the king had deer held for hunting, now it is a park): https://www.hirschgarten.com/beer-g...bavaria-koeniglicher-hirschgarten-munich.html
> 
> A Munich beer garden is special as it is not just any outdoor seating area, but it was started by the breweries. They planted chestnut trees above there beer cellars where they stored the beer, because the chestnut trees grow very large and give lots of shade and that kept the cellars cooler during the summer. People liked sitting under those chestnut trees and therefore the breweries thought that this was a great idea to make additional money and they started to sell the beer directly to the customers. This upset the local pub and guest house owners as it created new competitors and therefore they lobbied that the breweries should not be allowed to do that. The compromise that was drawn up was that the breweries were only allowed to sell beer, but no food. So people started to bring picnics with them while drinking the beer. Now beer gardens are allowed to sell food, but a true beer garden will still allow guests to bring in their own food and you will see whole families bringing table clothes, dishes and their own food while purchasing the beer. Classical beer garden dishes are giant pretzels, Obazda (a mixiture of camembert, butter and paprika with onions) and garden radish (not the small red one, but rather large and all white, but same taste).
> 
> Have a great trip!



@Flossbolna I'm quoting this again to get your opinion.  The Munich tour is the last piece of my puzzle & I need to get it booked this weekend.  I've got it narrowed down to 2 tours.  Both include Neuschwanstein inside & out.  Here's where they differ.  One tour includes Hohenschwangau Castle & the other includes Linderhof Palace.  If you had to choose which would you say is the better one to see?



ErinC said:


> View attachment 326028
> Sleepy, Congrats on the new job! That will certainly be a little more time consuming for you. I signed my contract for year #12 at my school the other day. We have been "blessed" with completely new administration this next year. My principal whom I loved and was the best ever is leaving. He's headed to public school back in his home state of Arkansas to gain some more retirement income. I'm so sad. Not really sure what the new admin will be like. There is talk of a modified block schedule and other big changes. We shall see...
> 
> We got DD graduated last week.
> 
> Been hard and heavy planning this Aulani trip for December. After I booked Aulani, I went ahead and booked WL for the Princess Half Marathon in February. Hoping I'll be able to get registered when they finally open it sometime this month. Now to actually train for the 1/2 marathon. Exhausting my points for a couple of years, but want to use them up while have these annual passes.



Congrats to your DD!


sleepydog25 said:


> *HAPPY ANNIVERSARY, BOBBI!!  *
> 
> And, of course, my DD graduates a week from tomorrow. For me, it's not so much that I'm proud of her as a HS diploma was a given years ago, but more that this particular bit of the journey in her life--and mine--is closing as she moves to a new adventure. . .a 16-hour drive away. Loved that picture you showed us--your daughter actually looks a lot like my daughter's best friend!
> 
> Have a great weekend, Groupies!



It is a bittersweet but great moment.  Best wishes to your DD on her graduation.

DS18's graduation is Sunday.  He did receive his two awards on Wed night.   He received the highest academic award for having earned 13 or more consecutive terms on the honor roll.  Lots of students received this award.  He's graduating with a very smart & talented class.  The other dept award as I suspected was for science.  This one was presented to the top male & female student.  Excellence in achievements for physics.       Very proud of my smartie pants kid & even more importantly he's a good human.  I see great things for him in his future.

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY BOBBI!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Thank you all, again and again!


----------



## ErinC

Happy Anniversary to Bobbiwoz!

Horselover and Sleepy, Congratulations to both of you and your graduates. Sounds like some real smarty pants in the group. Sleepy, I completely understand how you feel about your daughter graduating and you starting that new phase in life. My youngest will be a sophomore, so in some ways I'll just be keeping up with her and still doing my job at school. However when she graduates in three years, I have no intention of keeping my position. Not sure what I will do at that point. I may teach closer to home, or I may just retire and live off DH some more!  It all depends on what the youngest decides to do about college, and if I need to continue to teach to continue some of the perks I get for my college kids. I love my job, but I do not love the schedule it brings to my life. I'm just trying to cherish the next few years and not rush them though. DD15 has already had several "breakdowns" over being an only child next year. All she's ever known is her older sisters bossing her around!  Life at our house will be different that is for sure!


----------



## DVC Jen

Happy Anniversary Bobbi


----------



## Flossbolna

horselover said:


> @Flossbolna I'm quoting this again to get your opinion.  The Munich tour is the last piece of my puzzle & I need to get it booked this weekend.  I've got it narrowed down to 2 tours.  Both include Neuschwanstein inside & out.  Here's where they differ.  One tour includes Hohenschwangau Castle & the other includes Linderhof Palace.  If you had to choose which would you say is the better one to see?
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to your DD!
> 
> 
> It is a bittersweet but great moment.  Best wishes to your DD on her graduation.
> 
> DS18's graduation is Sunday.  He did receive his two awards on Wed night.   He received the highest academic award for having earned 13 or more consecutive terms on the honor roll.  Lots of students received this award.  He's graduating with a very smart & talented class.  The other dept award as I suspected was for science.  This one was presented to the top male & female student.  Excellence in achievements for physics.       Very proud of my smartie pants kid & even more importantly he's a good human.  I see great things for him in his future.
> 
> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY BOBBI!



Linderhof. This is the one that I still haven’t seen, but everyone says it is really nice. Hohenschwangau is cute as an extra when there anyway. Linderhof us a destination in its own right.


----------



## jimmytammy

Have any of you folks seen the latest announcement from Disney, a new partial DVC resort at the former River Country?  I know rumors have circulated for years but it seems official now.  With its close proximity to WL and FW for sure, wonder if the theming of WL will spill over?  Or will it take on its own identity?  My feeling is it will be new, different so to speak.  What do you folks think?
Though my days of buying more points is behind me(I think)the thought of staying here intrigues me.  I like the campground, though I am not much on camping.  The amenities it offers are a plus in my book.  The stables, Trails End, the little store, just hanging out here and when the seasons roll around, seeing the mass of decorations around the campsites, the campfire sing along plus the trail to WL.  All these things draw me that way.  So the plus of being able to be on property here, amongst the pines, the waterway are all enticements.  I never had the chance to go to River Country, but felt it would have been a cool place had the chance been there.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Have any of you folks seen the latest announcement from Disney, a new partial DVC resort at the former River Country?  I know rumors have circulated for years but it seems official now.  With its close proximity to WL and FW for sure, wonder if the theming of WL will spill over?  Or will it take on its own identity?  My feeling is it will be new, different so to speak.  What do you folks think?
> Though my days of buying more points is behind me(I think)the thought of staying here intrigues me.  I like the campground, though I am not much on camping.  The amenities it offers are a plus in my book.  The stables, Trails End, the little store, just hanging out here and when the seasons roll around, seeing the mass of decorations around the campsites, the campfire sing along plus the trail to WL.  All these things draw me that way.  So the plus of being able to be on property here, amongst the pines, the waterway are all enticements.  I never had the chance to go to River Country, but felt it would have been a cool place had the chance been there.



I have heard the rumor but didn't know that Disney had announced anything.  It will be interesting to see what they do with the theming, but my first reaction is that they will want to maintain the ties with Fort Wilderness...unlike Riviera Resort that is clearly trying to stand apart from Caribbean Beach.   I guess it depends on whether Disney thinks Fort Wilderness is "deluxe" enough to warrant a DVC purchase there.  We know that Disney will continue to raise prices per point, so then it comes down to the point schedule.  

I would definitely stay there at least once to "sample" the resort.  It sounds like it will be fairly large (300 DVC villas, 400 hotel rooms?) which puts in in the BLT/CR category size-wise.  That also sounds like quite a lot of pressure on the transportation system especially the boats.

And yes Jimmy...I'm sure you would have enjoyed River Country.  It was quite a throwback to the old "swimming hole" type of feel.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Tom and I had a great day, and my sister gave us a memory Book with notes from friends.  Just know that I be trying to put your wishes into the book.


----------



## horselover

Flossbolna said:


> Linderhof. This is the one that I still haven’t seen, but everyone says it is really nice. Hohenschwangau is cute as an extra when there anyway. Linderhof us a destination in its own right.



Thank you.  I think we've decided we're going to rent a car & drive from Munich vs doing a small group tour.  It will give us much more flexibility to see & do what we want.  I'm just waiting to hear back from my hotel's concierge on which rental car companies have office close to the hotel.



jimmytammy said:


> Have any of you folks seen the latest announcement from Disney, a new partial DVC resort at the former River Country?  I know rumors have circulated for years but it seems official now.  With its close proximity to WL and FW for sure, wonder if the theming of WL will spill over?  Or will it take on its own identity?  My feeling is it will be new, different so to speak.  What do you folks think?
> Though my days of buying more points is behind me(I think)the thought of staying here intrigues me.  I like the campground, though I am not much on camping.  The amenities it offers are a plus in my book.  The stables, Trails End, the little store, just hanging out here and when the seasons roll around, seeing the mass of decorations around the campsites, the campfire sing along plus the trail to WL.  All these things draw me that way.  So the plus of being able to be on property here, amongst the pines, the waterway are all enticements.  I never had the chance to go to River Country, but felt it would have been a cool place had the chance been there.



I hadn't heard that rumor start up again, but then again I haven't been paying much attention to the rumor mills these days.  Like you my point buying days are over, but I'd definitely be interested in staying there.  I have no interest in staying at the new DVC going in at CBR.


----------



## Granny

So I found one of the sources for the River Country area new DVC resort here:  https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/breaking-...elected-for-new-resort-on-river-country-site/

It's interesting that the architect firm is the same that designed the Venetian in Las Vegas and the Grand Floridian at WDW.  Does that suggest an upscale resort that just happens to be next door to FW?  Similar to the Rivera Resort situation?


----------



## Spartan86

Congratulations Bobbi and Tom, well done!

And a question for the group, probably answered back on Page 306 or something . Anyway, we have the privilege of a Christmastime stay coming up at BRV in a 1BR. In looking at the Touring Plans room finder I did notice the odd “W” shaped 1/2 bedroom units above the lobby area (xx19/xx28) and wondered if those are generally considered more or less desirable than other more conventional layouts?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Have any of you folks seen the latest announcement from Disney, a new partial DVC resort at the former River Country?  I know rumors have circulated for years but it seems official now.  With its close proximity to WL and FW for sure, wonder if the theming of WL will spill over?  Or will it take on its own identity?  My feeling is it will be new, different so to speak.  What do you folks think?
> Though my days of buying more points is behind me(I think)the thought of staying here intrigues me.  I like the campground, though I am not much on camping.  The amenities it offers are a plus in my book.  The stables, Trails End, the little store, just hanging out here and when the seasons roll around, seeing the mass of decorations around the campsites, the campfire sing along plus the trail to WL.  All these things draw me that way.  So the plus of being able to be on property here, amongst the pines, the waterway are all enticements.  I never had the chance to go to River Country, but felt it would have been a cool place had the chance been there.



I saw the rumor popping up again Jimmy.  Nothing official from Disney yet though as far as I could tell so we'll see what happens.  I too love FW and that's why I actually don't want to see this as I think it will bring even more of a sweeping change to the area than we've seen at VWL.  I'm sure it would be nice but it really can do nothing but change the character to add a 1300+ unit location.  We'll likely never get  to FW with a camper but the cabins have long been on my list as a way to stay there without camping.  Guess I have to move that front and center on the plans if this resort really does get the green light.


----------



## ErinC

jimmytammy said:


> Have any of you folks seen the latest announcement from Disney, a new partial DVC resort at the former River Country?  I know rumors have circulated for years but it seems official now.  With its close proximity to WL and FW for sure, wonder if the theming of WL will spill over?  Or will it take on its own identity?  My feeling is it will be new, different so to speak.  What do you folks think?
> Though my days of buying more points is behind me(I think)the thought of staying here intrigues me.  I like the campground, though I am not much on camping.  The amenities it offers are a plus in my book.  The stables, Trails End, the little store, just hanging out here and when the seasons roll around, seeing the mass of decorations around the campsites, the campfire sing along plus the trail to WL.  All these things draw me that way.  So the plus of being able to be on property here, amongst the pines, the waterway are all enticements.  I never had the chance to go to River Country, but felt it would have been a cool place had the chance been there.



I just cannot imagine them not keeping with the theme of the lodge/campground in some way. If they don't it's really going to take away from the area there JMHO. Loved river country as a kid. We use to camp at FW in our little pop up camper. Back in the day there was no pool at FW, so they would bus you to the Poly to use that pool. That was a long time ago obviously!


----------



## Corinne

sleepydog25 said:


> In keeping with the Groupie family tradition of sharing news, my announcement is that I'm changing occupations. As you may recall, I've been a middle school secretary for three years following four years as a substitute teacher. I love my job. It's a low stress, largely fulfilling position that allows me the freedom to impact students, support teachers, and aid administrators all at the same time. I'm also semi-autonomous as I'm the only secretary in the office, as well as the bookkeeper. Best of all, it has allowed me to spend time with my daughter nearly each day since the high school is co-located with the middle school. Well, daughter is graduating, and apparently, so am I. Starting in August, I will become an instructor at the high school where I will teach classes in military science (think JROTC), English, and theater. I'm going from a relatively low key position to one that will tax me daily dealing with high schoolers. Why would I do this? Money, pure and simple. Teaching pays way better than secretarying. So, I will be embarking on quite a different summer full of lesson planning and organizing and wondering just what the hell I was thinking.



I know I am late, but congratulations Sleepy! How exciting!


----------



## Corinne

*Happy (belated) Birthday Liz!*


----------



## Corinne

Happy Anniversary Bobbiwoz!!


----------



## Corinne

@DVC Jen congrats on your waitlist coming through, and on your third trip! I love when we can squeeze in a third trip! I had to chuckle when you said you didn’t know what came over you! Uhm, I do, we’re all crazy Disney loving people!!!


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies! I am finally catching up, hope you’re all well!

My sister and I are headed to her place in Sarasota for a long weekend in July....and I am hoping it won’t be the only summer weather I’ll experience on a weekend this summer.  The weather here in MA has been off on the weekends to say the least! 

Our son and his GF are supposed to join us for our September trip, but it looks like he may not be able to get away due to work obligations. I booked BCV @ 7 months out, and he really wants to stay there. Of course there is no availability on the week following or preceding. May have to plan a trip in December but I’m not sure I will be able to get away, let alone secure a reservation.


----------



## DenLo

jimmytammy said:


> Have any of you folks seen the latest announcement from Disney, a new partial DVC resort at the former River Country?  I know rumors have circulated for years but it seems official now.  With its close proximity to WL and FW for sure, wonder if the theming of WL will spill over?  Or will it take on its own identity?  My feeling is it will be new, different so to speak.  What do you folks think?
> Though my days of buying more points is behind me(I think)the thought of staying here intrigues me.  I like the campground, though I am not much on camping.  The amenities it offers are a plus in my book.  The stables, Trails End, the little store, just hanging out here and when the seasons roll around, seeing the mass of decorations around the campsites, the campfire sing along plus the trail to WL.  All these things draw me that way.  So the plus of being able to be on property here, amongst the pines, the waterway are all enticements.  I never had the chance to go to River Country, but felt it would have been a cool place had the chance been there.





Granny said:


> I have heard the rumor but didn't know that Disney had announced anything.  It will be interesting to see what they do with the theming, but my first reaction is that they will want to maintain the ties with Fort Wilderness...unlike Riviera Resort that is clearly trying to stand apart from Caribbean Beach.   I guess it depends on whether Disney thinks Fort Wilderness is "deluxe" enough to warrant a DVC purchase there.  We know that Disney will continue to raise prices per point, so then it comes down to the point schedule.
> 
> I would definitely stay there at least once to "sample" the resort.  It sounds like it will be fairly large (300 DVC villas, 400 hotel rooms?) which puts in in the BLT/CR category size-wise.  That also sounds like quite a lot of pressure on the transportation system especially the boats.
> 
> And yes Jimmy...I'm sure you would have enjoyed River Country.  It was quite a throwback to the old "swimming hole" type of feel.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> I saw the rumor popping up again Jimmy.  Nothing official from Disney yet though as far as I could tell so we'll see what happens.  I too love FW and that's why I actually don't want to see this as I think it will bring even more of a sweeping change to the area than we've seen at VWL.  I'm sure it would be nice but it really can do nothing but change the character to add a 1300+ unit location.  We'll likely never get  to FW with a camper but the cabins have long been on my list as a way to stay there without camping.  Guess I have to move that front and center on the plans if this resort really does get the green light.



It is still a rumor mostly based on a filing for a Staging area.  The DVC News also had an interesting article from a different source.  https://dvcnews.com/index.php/resor...or-contractors-in-place-for-river-country-dvc

I am hoping it retains the name of River Country and gives a nod to the old water park.   I would think it would still be in a country theme as part of River Country backs up to Mickey's Backyard BBQ.


----------



## sleepydog25

Spartan86 said:


> Congratulations Bobbi and Tom, well done!
> 
> And a question for the group, probably answered back on Page 306 or something . Anyway, we have the privilege of a Christmastime stay coming up at BRV in a 1BR. In looking at the Touring Plans room finder I did notice the odd “W” shaped 1/2 bedroom units above the lobby area (xx19/xx28) and wondered if those are generally considered more or less desirable than other more conventional layouts?


We DO have quite the long history of pages. Once upon a time, the threads had a limit to the number of pages it could have due to the high volume of posts, something like 250 pages, I think. Two to three years ago the DIS upgraded its capacities; since then, we've had the same page (and I believe it's by far the largest--volume wise--DVC resort thread), so it can be difficult to find things. Now back to our regularly scheduled programming. . .

Yes, those 1 and 2 BRs near the VWL lobby are quite desirable as they are more spacious than typical layouts. We've stayed in both, most recently a 1BR on the bus side, and loved them. You get a large dining area and the living space is also bigger, more open. The proximity to the elevators is also nice (though I don't think the hallways @ VWL are particularly long). For us, we'd choose those configurations every time if we could.

As for the rumored River Country build, perhaps they could name it Boulder Ridge and give us back our VWL name.  By the time they build that sucker (if indeed it actually happens), I'll be needing my grandkids to wheel me around. . .


----------



## Lakegirl

horselover said:


> Thank you.  I think we've decided we're going to rent a car & drive from Munich vs doing a small group tour.  It will give us much more flexibility to see & do what we want.  I'm just waiting to hear back from my hotel's concierge on which rental car companies have office close to the hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't heard that rumor start up again, but then again I haven't been paying much attention to the rumor mills these days.  Like you my point buying days are over, but I'd definitely be interested in staying there.  I have no interest in staying at the new DVC going in at CBR.


How come?


----------



## horselover

Lakegirl said:


> How come?



How come what?  Not sure what you're referring to from my post.  Renting a car or not wanting to stay at the new CBR DVC?


----------



## twinklebug

DenLo said:


> It is still a rumor mostly based on a filing for a Staging area.  The DVC News also had an interesting article from a different source.  https://dvcnews.com/index.php/resor...or-contractors-in-place-for-river-country-dvc
> 
> I am hoping it retains the name of River Country and gives a nod to the old water park.   I would think it would still be in a country theme as part of River Country backs up to Mickey's Backyard BBQ.


Denise, you seem to be more in the know than I, via these rumors does it look like Disney scrapped the previous architectural plans all together? They weren't for the most attractive building (think kidani), but I liked the layout of the grounds.


----------



## DiznyDi

Julie - I'm not certain - its been a few years since our last trip to Germany/Bavaria, but if my memory is correct, Linderhof is a wonderful castle to visit.  I believe the Peacock House (fabulous!) is on the grounds as well as the Grotto.  Of course, I could also be getting my castles mixed up 

I've been reading about the supposed River Country.  It will be interesting to see how this develops.

..And...Wishing Bobbi and Tom a very Happy Anniversary!


----------



## horselover

And I am now officially down with children in primary school.


----------



## horselover

When did I get those bags under my eyes?


----------



## ErinC

horselover said:


> When did I get those bags under my eyes?


You’ve been raising children, the bags under the eyes are part of the mom package deal! ​


----------



## Dizny Dad

What bags?  All I see is a proud Mom with excitement in her heart for the promise of her son's future.

And DisnyDi is correct; her memory is not as bad as she thinks!  All of King Ludwig's Palaces are a treat to visit, where each visitor gets to polish the floors with fuzzy shoes (provided), but Linderhof is especially nice, along with his Peacock Throne in the Peacock House, along with the exceptional Grotto.  Of course, Neuschwanstein is a "not to miss" adventure, as we mentioned before, and Herrenchiemsee a large Palace to see. But if I could only visit one again after see the rest, it would definitely be Linderhof.  Smaller than the others, but so wonderful to experience.

As far as another DVC Resort; I always feel "a tightening" inside, as somehow, although people buy into other DVC Resorts, Wilderness Lodge is always where everyone wants to stay at Christmas time.  If you don't make the reservation at exactly 11 months out, you may be out of luck for the exact days you may want to stay. And totally out of luck if you wait until that 7 month mark.


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> What bags?  All I see is a proud Mom with excitement in her heart for the promise of her son's future.
> 
> And DisnyDi is correct; her memory is not as bad as she thinks!  All of King Ludwig's Palaces are a treat to visit, where each visitor gets to polish the floors with fuzzy shoes (provided), but Linderhof is especially nice, along with his Peacock Throne in the Peacock House, along with the exceptional Grotto.  Of course, Neuschwanstein is a "not to miss" adventure, as we mentioned before, and Herrenchiemsee a large Palace to see. But if I could only visit one again after see the rest, it would definitely be Linderhof.  Smaller than the others, but so wonderful to experience.
> 
> As far as another DVC Resort; I always feel "a tightening" inside, as somehow, although people buy into other DVC Resorts, Wilderness Lodge is always where everyone wants to stay at Christmas time.  If you don't make the reservation at exactly 11 months out, you may be out of luck for the exact days you may want to stay. And totally out of luck if you wait until that 7 month mark.



You are too kind Rich & your post just shows one of the many reason you & Di have been happily married for so long.   You know all the right things to say!  

The overwhelming majority of votes among my TA colleagues concurs with your recommendation on Linderhof.   It is a bit out of the way, but I think we're going to have to do it.

And I agree with your sentiments on a new DVC.  I wish they'd stop building more resorts.   I would have preferred VWL for early Dec. but I couldn't get it & I own there!


----------



## DenLo

twinklebug said:


> Denise, you seem to be more in the know than I, via these rumors does it look like Disney scrapped the previous architectural plans all together? They weren't for the most attractive building (think kidani), but I liked the layout of the grounds.



I thought they were different but other have told me they are the same. I don't think there are any filings that actually show anything newer though. I think that design pic TimK used was from an older article so that would be the original design.


----------



## Lakegirl

horselover said:


> How come what?  Not sure what you're referring to from my post.  Renting a car or not wanting to stay at the new CBR DVC?


Sorry... new DVC at CBR...was wondering your thoughts on it.


----------



## Granny

DenLo said:


> I thought they were different but other have told me they are the same. I don't think there are any filings that actually show anything newer though. I think that design pic TimK used was from an older article so that would be the original design.



Rumor has it that they have hired a new design firm for the project, so that would suggest they are thinking of something different than the old plans.  The original plans included a large water area with what looks like a lazy river.  It would be neat if they kept a connection to the old River Country but I think that Disney will go the other direction and make it upscale to offset any idea that this is a "less deluxe DVC" than the rest.   It is my guess that is the rationale behind the ritzy look of the Riviera Resort too.


----------



## rkstocke5609

jimmytammy said:


> Have any of you folks seen the latest announcement from Disney, a new partial DVC resort at the former River Country?  I know rumors have circulated for years but it seems official now.  With its close proximity to WL and FW for sure, wonder if the theming of WL will spill over?  Or will it take on its own identity?  My feeling is it will be new, different so to speak.  What do you folks think?
> Though my days of buying more points is behind me(I think)the thought of staying here intrigues me.  I like the campground, though I am not much on camping.  The amenities it offers are a plus in my book.  The stables, Trails End, the little store, just hanging out here and when the seasons roll around, seeing the mass of decorations around the campsites, the campfire sing along plus the trail to WL.  All these things draw me that way.  So the plus of being able to be on property here, amongst the pines, the waterway are all enticements.  I never had the chance to go to River Country, but felt it would have been a cool place had the chance been there.



So, I’m trying to wrap my head around this one.  Wilderness Lodge had a problem booking to capacity so they took a little more than half of the hotel and turned it into Copper Creek DVC (yes, + cabins).  One of the biggest drawbacks people always complained about was not being on the monorail (which, BTW, is a feature I love — less folks “stopping by” to check out the resort).  So, now we are going to build a new resort with similar transportation drawbacks and add hotel room capacity that we could argue is unneeded.  I’m not seeing the appeal of this — maybe if they added some sort of high speed transport Chunnel underneath everything that plops you out in a special Fantasyland entrance only for people staying at the “new RC” but honestly I just don’t get it.  Somebody needs to tell me why any more people at these parks is a good thing.  We need a 5th Park way more than we need more DVC or hotels at this point.  I believe there will be a point where building more DVC will have to drop the value of resale’s and new stuff.  Simple supply & demand -  could we be on the brink of too much of a good thing?


----------



## DenLo

rkstocke5609 said:


> So, I’m trying to wrap my head around this one.  Wilderness Lodge had a problem booking to capacity so they took a little more than half of the hotel and turned it into Copper Creek DVC (yes, + cabins).  One of the biggest drawbacks people always complained about was not being on the monorail (which, BTW, is a feature I love — less folks “stopping by” to check out the resort).  So, now we are going to build a new resort with similar transportation drawbacks and add hotel room capacity that we could argue is unneeded.  I’m not seeing the appeal of this — maybe if they added some sort of high speed transport Chunnel underneath everything that plops you out in a special Fantasyland entrance only for people staying at the “new RC” but honestly I just don’t get it.  Somebody needs to tell me why any more people at these parks is a good thing.  We need a 5th Park way more than we need more DVC or hotels at this point.  I believe there will be a point where building more DVC will have to drop the value of resale’s and new stuff.  Simple supply & demand -  could we be on the brink of too much of a good thing?



I think that if the rooms at Wilderness Lodge has been deluxe sized like the Poly or CR, people Disney wouldn't have empty rooms there on the hotel side.  But when you combine a small room with transportation via bus or boat, then people balked booking that resort.  In reality if you take a bus to MK from WL you are there quicker than any of the monorail resorts.


----------



## horselover

Lakegirl said:


> Sorry... new DVC at CBR...was wondering your thoughts on it.



For one I wish they'd stop building new DVC resorts.  I may be in the minority on that, but it's getting to the point where enough is enough.  DiznyDad wasn't wrong when he said all these new buyers are going to be competing for the prime DVC resorts during major holidays & events.  It may be a DVC.  It might even be a very nice DVC, but it's still located at a moderate resort with no easy access to the parks.  Don't get me started on that stupid gondola thing.    I've never been a big fan of CBR. It's too big for me and as I own at BCV there really would be no reason for me to book a resort that's kinda, sorta close to Epcot when I can book my home resort & be right there.   

Just one woman's opinion.  Others may vary.   

And in other news I'm down to 2 more sleeps until my trip!


----------



## disneynutz

AKL had the same issues prior to DVC moving in, low booking numbers.

DVD will continue to build DVC resorts and convert resorts for as long as the public continues to buy direct. Disney doesn't care if there is competition at 11 or 7 months or if the parks are overly crowded. They care about profits and keeping wall street and their board of directors happy. The executives don't get paid bonuses for making guests happy, they get paid bonuses for making money.

 Bill


----------



## horselover

disneynutz said:


> AKL had the same issues prior to DVC moving in, low booking numbers.
> 
> DVD will continue to build DVC resorts and convert resorts for as long as the public continues to buy direct. Disney doesn't care if there is competition at 11 or 7 months or if the parks are overly crowded. They care about profits and keeping wall street and their board of directors happy. The executives don't get paid bonuses for making guests happy, they get paid bonuses for making money.
> 
> Bill



Agreed, but that doesn't mean I have to like it.  You say profit.  I say greed.  Keep packing them into resorts even though the parks can no longer handle the capacity.   I also understand Disney doesn't care what I think or any of us think.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Wishing a great big
Happy Birthday for @Corinne !!!*

​


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday, Corinne!!!

Hope it is a good one.


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Wishing a great big
> Happy Birthday for @Corinne !!!*
> View attachment 327523
> ​



Happy birthday Corinne!


----------



## TCRAIG

horselover said:


> When did I get those bags under my eyes?


‘Early to Bed and Early to Rise - Gives You Those Bags Under Your Eyes’...


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Corinne!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

YAY!! Corinne's having a birthday!   Wishing you the biggest and best birthday celebration ever!

*Happy Birthday Corinne! *


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Corinne!!!*

* *


----------



## Granny

Regarding the rumored resort at FW/River Country:



rkstocke5609 said:


> ....I’m not seeing the appeal of this — maybe if they added some sort of high speed transport Chunnel underneath everything that plops you out in a special Fantasyland entrance only for people staying at the “new RC”....



What a great idea!  Sign me up in a heartbeat!!!


----------



## twinklebug

* Happy Birthday Corinne! *


----------



## Dizny Dad

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CORINNE!*


----------



## bobbiwoz

Happy Birthday Corrine!


----------



## DVC Jen

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CORINNE!!!!*


----------



## horselover

Tomorrow's the day!  We're off to Budapest.  Cruise begins Sunday, then Salzburg, then Munich.  I won't be at "the castle" until 6/20 but I will be sure to share those photos with you all.   Excited!   

Take care groupie friends!  Back in a couple weeks unless I have time in the evenings (and bandwidth) to share photos.


----------



## TCRAIG

horselover said:


> Tomorrow's the day!  We're off to Budapest.  Cruise begins Sunday, then Salzburg, then Munich.  I won't be at "the castle" until 6/20 but I will be sure to share those photos with you all.   Excited!
> 
> Take care groupie friends!  Back in a couple weeks unless I have time in the evenings (and bandwidth) to share photos.


Hope you have a wonderful time!


----------



## twinklebug

horselover said:


> Tomorrow's the day!  We're off to Budapest.  Cruise begins Sunday, then Salzburg, then Munich.  I won't be at "the castle" until 6/20 but I will be sure to share those photos with you all.   Excited!
> 
> Take care groupie friends!  Back in a couple weeks unless I have time in the evenings (and bandwidth) to share photos.


Have fun Julie! Sounds like a great adventure.
Think I found a pic of your captain:


----------



## Corinne

Thank you for all the birthday wishes! I appreciate each and every one! I have had a wonderful day celebrating and I am enjoying the perfect nightcap - I am watching Rivers of Light on demand! Thanks again!


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> Tomorrow's the day!  We're off to Budapest.  Cruise begins Sunday, then Salzburg, then Munich.  I won't be at "the castle" until 6/20 but I will be sure to share those photos with you all.   Excited!
> 
> Take care groupie friends!  Back in a couple weeks unless I have time in the evenings (and bandwidth) to share photos.




*Julie*...Godspeed on your journey, and may you have a lot of pixie dust along the way!


----------



## DiznyDi

Have a great trip Julie!  Such a beautiful country.  Not sure of your itinerary, but if you have the opportunity, you really need to go into the salt mines.


----------



## bobbiwoz

My sister is in Budapest right now!  It must be the in place to be!

Have fun!!


----------



## Spartan86

sleepydog25 said:


> Yes, those 1 and 2 BRs near the VWL lobby are quite desirable as they are more spacious than typical layouts. We've stayed in both, most recently a 1BR on the bus side, and loved them. You get a large dining area and the living space is also bigger, more open. The proximity to the elevators is also nice (though I don't think the hallways @ VWL are particularly long). For us, we'd choose those configurations every time if we could.


I just realized you responded regarding those rooms. Thank you for the information.


----------



## sleepydog25

Spartan86 said:


> I just realized you responded regarding those rooms. Thank you for the information.


You're most welcome! If you have any other questions, don't hesitate to ask!  And, welcome!!

And. . . . . . . . . *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, CORINNE!! *


----------



## sleepydog25

disneynutz said:


> AKL had the same issues prior to DVC moving in, low booking numbers.
> 
> DVD will continue to build DVC resorts and convert resorts for as long as the public continues to buy direct. Disney doesn't care if there is competition at 11 or 7 months or if the parks are overly crowded. They care about profits and keeping wall street and their board of directors happy. The executives don't get paid bonuses for making guests happy, they get paid bonuses for making money.
> 
> Bill


Same thing I've been saying for years, increasingly so the past couple of years. All that Disney mgmt cares about is paying the high-rolling stockholders and lining their own pockets. In my mind, they do so by building more resorts (I'm with *horsey* in that I understand why but don't like it) and by walking a very fine line with customer service--just enough to seem as though they're still attuned to our needs but not as much quality as before. I've now said it 1,267 times:  Disney used to set the standard and now they settle for "industry standard." They've built up enough good will with their iconic history to get them by for a long time; however, they're on a slippery slope. I simply don't know that they now engender the devotion they once did. They used to build memories that could only be found at Disney; they created a superb fantasy world with which we grew up. I'm not so sure the next generations are going to have that devotion.


----------



## DiznyDi

Have a great week-end Groupies!  Rain is on the horizon for Ohio


----------



## sleepydog25

No rain here, at least not steady rain--some localized thunderstorms are possible in the afternoons. DD's graduation is tomorrow morning, and it's outside, so we're hoping nothing pops up until noon or later. In addition to the graduation news, *Luv* has a new job coming in July! Without going into boring detail, I will just say that she was severely underappreciated and misled at her current job by supervisors and regional manager types both. To say it has gotten uncomfortable where she works is an understatement, and it's not been helped by the fact she's had three bosses in less than a year. She quietly put out feelers for a few weeks and struck gold with a new company that will roughly match her current salary, and she gets a company car w/gas card. We're both thrilled! So, we both head into the second half of 2018 with new jobs!  Yikes!

I echo *Di* above:  have a great weekend, Groupies!


----------



## ErinC

Sleepy, Great news about your wife. Nothing worse than going to a job each day that you don't like. I love most all my work friends. we call each other, text, and get together even in the summer. Hope the weather holds out for your DD's graduation in the morning.

I'll be taking DD18 to Arkansas next week for registration. She'll get her schedule, student ID, parking pass, chapel seat, mailbox, and other fun stuff. Then we come home and wait til August...

Also planning our drop in day during July to check out the new Toy Story Land. During a weekend visit to the grad school kid, we will head over to check out the new stuff. Super excited about the changes at Hollywood Studios (or whatever they are calling it this week).


----------



## Corinne

Sorry about the rain Di, we’ve had rain every weekend since April, but this weekend does look good finally. Hope the rain doesn’t hamper any of your plans. We are heading to New Hampshire to our nephews lake house.

Sleepy, great news about Luv! 


I hope everyone enjoys the weekend.


----------



## Corinne

Am I really the only Groupie headed to the world in September?


----------



## twokats

Sleepy, tell Luv i am happy for her and wish her lots of luck and success!!

I will admit I have about the best working conditions available.  I work two mornings a week and if either my boss or I need to change which mornings, it is usually no problem.  Then during tax season I am swamped, but since my main job is so easy, it is not much of a hardship!

Corinne, it will probably be late next year before Kati and I head back to the world.  We will be making do with Disneyland in October before our Panama Canal cruise.  
Hope everyone has a good weekend.  Looks like ours will be hot and dry.


----------



## Lakegirl

Corinne said:


> Sorry about the rain Di, we’ve had rain every weekend since April, but this weekend does look good finally. Hope the rain doesn’t hamper any of your plans. We are heading to New Hampshire to our nephews lake house.
> 
> Sleepy, great news about Luv!
> 
> 
> I hope everyone enjoys the weekend.


Corine where are you from, I think you have said but I forget.  My BF mother has a place on Winnipesaukee and it is probably the only place that makes me happier than DW.  You picked a spectacular weekend to be on the lake!!!! Have fun!


----------



## Lakegirl

sleepydog25 said:


> No rain here, at least not steady rain--some localized thunderstorms are possible in the afternoons. DD's graduation is tomorrow morning, and it's outside, so we're hoping nothing pops up until noon or later. In addition to the graduation news, *Luv* has a new job coming in July! Without going into boring detail, I will just say that she was severely underappreciated and misled at her current job by supervisors and regional manager types both. To say it has gotten uncomfortable where she works is an understatement, and it's not been helped by the fact she's had three bosses in less than a year. She quietly put out feelers for a few weeks and struck gold with a new company that will roughly match her current salary, and she gets a company car w/gas card. We're both thrilled! So, we both head into the second half of 2018 with new jobs!  Yikes!
> 
> I echo *Di* above:  have a great weekend, Groupies!


So happy for you and your wife!!!


----------



## Lakegirl

I discovered a coworker with the same love for the world and DVC, she lives in Chicago and I contacted her for something about a year ago on company skype and noticed her profile pic was a picture of Tom Sawyer Island.  We have spent so much time talking about Disney and have become quite friendly.  One of her recent trips she got me a bunch of gummies, one of my favorite things at Disney, and shipped them to me.  Her most recent trip she got me the Limited edition DVC pin.  Such a nice women and it's so neat the friendships that Disney can help create.  I hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## DVC Jen

I can't take it anymore!  I am about to *BURST!!!  *One week from today we will be boarding the Fantasy. WOOOHOOOOOO  We leave here Wednesday to start driving to Florida.  I have SOOOO much to do and all I want to do is sit here looking at the Fantasy on the Port Canaveral Webcam.


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy Best wishes to Luv on her new job!


----------



## Lakegirl

DVC Jen said:


> I can't take it anymore!  I am about to *BURST!!!  *One week from today we will be boarding the Fantasy. WOOOHOOOOOO  We leave here Wednesday to start driving to Florida.  I have SOOOO much to do and all I want to do is sit here looking at the Fantasy on the Port Canaveral Webcam.


Cant wait to hear all about it.


----------



## sleepydog25

Graduation went well, though as these things often go, was a bit long. Still, it was a beautiful day, and now the real adventure begins as DD heads off to Bates in the fall.


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy, I know you are a proud Papa, Congratulations!!


----------



## jimmytammy

DiznyDi said:


> Have a great week-end Groupies!  Rain is on the horizon for Ohio


Di, send some our way, our garden could use it


----------



## Corinne

Lakegirl said:


> Corine where are you from, I think you have said but I forget.  My BF mother has a place on Winnipesaukee and it is probably the only place that makes me happier than DW.  You picked a spectacular weekend to be on the lake!!!! Have fun!



We’re from MA, it was a fantastic weekend!


----------



## Corinne

Lakegirl said:


> I discovered a coworker with the same love for the world and DVC, she lives in Chicago and I contacted her for something about a year ago on company skype and noticed her profile pic was a picture of Tom Sawyer Island.  We have spent so much time talking about Disney and have become quite friendly.  One of her recent trips she got me a bunch of gummies, one of my favorite things at Disney, and shipped them to me.  Her most recent trip she got me the Limited edition DVC pin.  Such a nice women and it's so neat the friendships that Disney can help create.  I hope you all have a great weekend.



That’s awesome! Disney is responsible for one of my closest friendships, We “met” online in the late 90’s back on the old AOL boards, and became close when we both were cast members at The Disney Store. She lives in the Midwest, but we’ve vacationed many times together and they came to our sons wedding a few years ago.


----------



## Corinne

DVC Jen said:


> I can't take it anymore!  I am about to *BURST!!!  *One week from today we will be boarding the Fantasy. WOOOHOOOOOO  We leave here Wednesday to start driving to Florida.  I have SOOOO much to do and all I want to do is sit here looking at the Fantasy on the Port Canaveral Webcam.



That’s so exciting Jen!


----------



## Lakegirl

Corinne said:


> We’re from MA, it was a fantastic weekend!


I am too!!! We are in Middleton, about 30 mins north of Boston!


----------



## Lakegirl

Sleepy she is beautiful!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Corinne

Lakegirl said:


> I am too!!! We are in Middleton, about 30 mins north of Boston!



I work in Danvers (Middleton line)!


----------



## sleepydog25

I just read an ugly rumor by *The Rusty Scupper*, and he's usually accurate. It's on the restaurant forum, but in short and if true, *Artist Point* will become a character meal for breakfast, lunch, _AND_ dinner.  IF true, I will not be a happy man. . .at all.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Headed to Yosemite yesterday on my birthday trip.  Kind of nice view off the patio this morning!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> I just read an ugly rumor by *The Rusty Scupper*, and he's usually accurate. It's on the restaurant forum, but in short and if true, *Artist Point* will become a character meal for breakfast, lunch, _AND_ dinner.  IF true, I will not be a happy man. . .at all.



Unfortunately it wouldn't surprise me Sleepy.  Add some characters,  mediocrize the food and up the price.   Voila!  Disney profits rise!


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Unfortunately it wouldn't surprise me Sleepy.  Add some characters,  mediocrize the food and up the price.   Voila!  Disney profits rise!


Exactly! Nice pic above, though!


----------



## Dizny Dad

sleepydog25 said:


> I just read an ugly rumor by *The Rusty Scupper*, and he's usually accurate. It's on the restaurant forum, but in short and if true, *Artist Point* will become a character meal for breakfast, lunch, _AND_ dinner.  IF true, I will not be a happy man. . .at all.



Move the Characters to Whispering Canyon for Dinner.  *PLEASE!*


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> I just read an ugly rumor by *The Rusty Scupper*, and he's usually accurate. It's on the restaurant forum, but in short and if true, *Artist Point* will become a character meal for breakfast, lunch, _AND_ dinner.  IF true, I will not be a happy man. . .at all.


I agree that AP has a romance to the location that character interaction would stomp on. What if they model it like 'Ohanas and did this for breakfast, but turn it back to it's charming location for dinner?

Disney's intention in making any change here would be two fold. In addition to bringing in more bucks, I believe they are trying to head off a problem that has already started and will only increase as we head into the opening of SW Land, and then 2021. They have too many on-site guests for the popular dining locations to handle with more to come with all the building going on. Presently, it seems like we need to be online within 48 hours of our 6 month out window opening to acquire a reasonable reservation at any of the popular locations. AP has not been all that difficult to grab a reservation for even one day prior up to now and they see this. I'm sure it is flagged for changes, but what sort has been unknown.

October 2021 and for the 12 months following will be a huge celebration for the MK's 50th. Even the Orlando airport is making changes to add more gates expecting the uptick in guests. Disney Springs has added a slew of eateries at all levels, but still it is so far removed from the parks that most folk do not venture over. I'm sure Disney will be adding better entertainment to the area to draw crowds over.

To ramble on... It is sad to see WL inching away from being a rustic, hidden location and changing into suburbs for the MK. We saw it coming when they announced the cabins and ripped out the woods. If the rumored DVC is being built just next door, then I think we can assume that foot traffic along WL's paths, in the lobby, on the docks etc will all increase. I'm curious what they're planning on doing with Trails End over in the fort as it too screams "changes can be made here".


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> I agree that AP has a romance to the location that character interaction would stomp on. What if they model it like 'Ohanas and did this for breakfast, but turn it back to it's charming location for dinner?
> 
> Disney's intention in making any change here would be two fold. In addition to bringing in more bucks, I believe they are trying to head off a problem that has already started and will only increase as we head into the opening of SW Land, and then 2021. They have too many on-site guests for the popular dining locations to handle with more to come with all the building going on. Presently, it seems like we need to be online within 48 hours of our 6 month out window opening to acquire a reasonable reservation at any of the popular locations. AP has not been all that difficult to grab a reservation for even one day prior up to now and they see this. I'm sure it is flagged for changes, but what sort has been unknown.
> 
> October 2021 and for the 12 months following will be a huge celebration for the MK's 50th. Even the Orlando airport is making changes to add more gates expecting the uptick in guests. Disney Springs has added a slew of eateries at all levels, but still it is so far removed from the parks that most folk do not venture over. I'm sure Disney will be adding better entertainment to the area to draw crowds over.
> 
> To ramble on... It is sad to see WL inching away from being a rustic, hidden location and changing into suburbs for the MK. We saw it coming when they announced the cabins and ripped out the woods. If the rumored DVC is being built just next door, then I think we can assume that foot traffic along WL's paths, in the lobby, on the docks etc will all increase. I'm curious what they're planning on doing with Trails End over in the fort as it too screams "changes can be made here".


 As Groupies know, I've never been one to shrink away from addressing what I feel are poor decisions regarding my beloved Lodge. *Luv* will say I'm jumping the gun, but I've already fired off a shot across the bow to the WL manager and others about this rumor. I hope with all my might this rumor isn't true; however, something other than a minor revamp for a character breakfast is going on at Artist Point come late October, and the alarm bells in my head are clanging away. In short, a deluxe resort needs a Signature restaurant, and a character meal does not a Signature make. Stay tuned, I guess.


----------



## Dean Marino

Regarding above?  Homed at BRV....

From end of OCT 2018 to ?.  AP is dead.  No SIG at the WL....
CABS to the GF, or Contemporary, are about $10/leg.  Here, one may find SIGS.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Regarding the coming changes at AP — full disclosure, I’ve only eaten there once and it was a really good meal.  The thing I remember most about the experience is that there were only 2 other tables being served at the time.  I remember thinking the place was nice but nothing blew me away regarding the atmosphere save the outside area overlooking the pool area, a nice private balcony type area and if memory serves we moved out there for desert.  The thing is, if you’re going to have a signature restaurant that isn’t 80% full at a minimum then from a business perspective they need to make a change.  I’ve always preferred California Grill at Contemporary.  I’m willing to give something new a chance, and I hope it will live up to Groupie standards.  I am sad for those that have fond memories  of AP, but hopefully whatever it is replaced with will offer opportunities for new memories.  Part of the problem with AP was that Wilderness not being on the monorail means that probably only 2% of reservations were from people NOT staying at Wilderness.  Meanwhile, signature restaurants at GF, Poly, & Contemporary are nearly at full capacity all the time...


----------



## DVC Jen

sleepydog25 said:


> I just read an ugly rumor by *The Rusty Scupper*, and he's usually accurate. It's on the restaurant forum, but in short and if true, *Artist Point* will become a character meal for breakfast, lunch, _AND_ dinner.  IF true, I will not be a happy man. . .at all.




I agree with you. Breakfast and even lunch I could deal with, but not dinner. I like having. More upscale feel to dinner


----------



## jimmytammy

AP changes are just another nail in the coffin for most of us WL/VWL fans.  Ron, I do see your point about AP not reaching its full potential, and maybe tweaking it some would be best, but without giving up its character, what it originally was intended to be.  Character breakfast, I had no issue with, close for lunch, reopen for a classy dinner.  Thats my thinking.  But all character meals all day, nope!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> AP changes are just another nail in the coffin for most of us WL/VWL fans.  Ron, I do see your point about AP not reaching its full potential, and maybe tweaking it some would be best, but without giving up its character, what it originally was intended to be.  Character breakfast, I had no issue with, close for lunch, reopen for a classy dinner.  That's my thinking.  But all character meals all day, nope!


Agree. I do understand the nature of business, and if you aren't filling enough seats, I get it. However, there are ways to change the perception of a restaurant to increase business vice making a wholesale change. I, too, am perfectly fine with a character meal at breakfast, and if absolutely necessary, at lunch. Doing a character meal for dinner will do three things:
1) *Lessen the quality of the food* - There isn't a single character meal out there where the food can be considered of Signature quality, especially if it's a buffet and must be mostly tailored to a child's palate.
2) *Knock WL from the ranks of the deluxe resorts* - You can't be a deluxe resort and not have a Signature restaurant.  You can CALL yourself a deluxe all you want, but without a topnotch dining experience, you just aren't.
3) *Devalue DVC* - This idea is a bit more tenuous, so I'm mostly speaking from my own POV. However, look at it from this vantage:  there are two DVC resorts in one location and there would be no place to have a superb dining experience on property. One could argue that neither does the Poly, but they sit on the monorail so can get to a few easily--heck, you can even walk to the GF. 

All of this said, it's important to note that perhaps this rumor doesn't reflect the entirety of what will happen. At this point, it's still unconfirmed via official sources, so I will cling to my hope that the powers that be don't make some rash decisions that will further compromise the quality of the experience at the Lodge.


----------



## ErinC

I will confess that I have never eaten at AP, but we don’t do a lot of signature dining in general. With 3 children over the years, nothing looked extremely appealing for the price. We’ve splurged in the past and done Shula’s and other type places, but never even tried AP. With that said, I don’t like the idea of them trying to “calm” whispering canyon, but then decide to turn AP into a zoo. Really makes no sense to me.

Decided to book one night in July to check out Toy Storyland and put our Premium APs to use and go the water park one day too. I wanted a Boardwalk studio for the night to have that easy accessibility to the studios. I knew it was available last week, but wasn’t available 3 days ago when I went to book it. Not gonna lie, i think I’ve checked online probably 15 times a day since Monday. I waitlisted for garden view and boardwalk view. When I checked around 10 this morning it was available. Of course my waitlist was still sitting there. I booked it myself and canceled both waitlists. So happy to get exactly what I wanted. I wanted the studio so we didn’t have to schlep the blow up mattress for one night. This way everyone has a bed(sort of) and we can walk to the park at a ridiculously early hour to ride the new stuff. Have I mentioned that between Aulani, BRV in February for the princess half, and now this mini trip, that I’m almost out of our 2019 points!


----------



## TCRAIG

So excited - and nervous!  I received the Toy Story Special Event email where AP holders are invited to a “PostView” with dates in Sept...and of course - no detail over WHICH dates in Sept...and just odd days here and there at DVC...but just now WLV popped up for Sept 1-7 and I grabbed it - begging/borrowing/OTU points to pay for it...now - I just need one of the events to be scheduled that week and hope I can get online and reserve 2 spots...


----------



## ErinC

TCRAIG said:


> So excited - and nervous!  I received the Toy Story Special Event email where AP holders are invited to a “PostView” with dates in Sept...and of course - no detail over WHICH dates in Sept...and just odd days here and there at DVC...but just now WLV popped up for Sept 1-7 and I grabbed it - begging/borrowing/OTU points to pay for it...now - I just need one of the events to be scheduled that week and hope I can get online and reserve 2 spots...



What did the email say? My daughter asked me if I got the email, since she is living close by, she wants to go. Where can I find the info?


----------



## TCRAIG

It said - PASSHOLDERS, OPEN NOW FOR EXCITING NEWS...promo is called Passholder Play Time.  The email was supposedly sent to Gold and Premium Annual Passholders.  There’s more info on the AP website.


----------



## ErinC

TCRAIG said:


> It said - PASSHOLDERS, OPEN NOW FOR EXCITING NEWS...promo is called Passholder Play Time.  The email was supposedly sent to Gold and Premium Annual Passholders.  There’s more info on the AP website.



Thanks TCRAIG, I found it in my email!


----------



## TCRAIG

ErinC said:


> Thanks TCRAIG, I found it in my email!


Hope I picked the right week and hope to see some Groupies there!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Boy, Lots going on this week!

Congratulations *sleepy* on DDaughters graduation and LUV's new job!  Exciting times these are.

You must really be feeling the adrenaline flowing *Jen*!  Only a few more days...

I hadn't read/heard anything about the 'proposed' changes at Artists Point.  So sad, if true.  DDad and I haven't eaten there in several years.  It was always our last evening meal before heading home, unfortunately we had several bad experiences back to back and just haven't had the desire to return.

Nice photo *Kathy*!  Looks very peaceful.  Enjoy your trip!

And now I must go look for the pass holder email...  (Thanks *Tricia*)

Have a great day Groupies!


----------



## Granny

DiznyDi said:


> Boy, Lots going on this week!



It does seem that everyone is in the summer swing of things.

*Sleepy*...I hope that you and Luv are both satisfied with the challenges of your new jobs!

As for Artist Point, I'm kind of split on my reaction to the rumor.  I really don't know that Disney needs a lot more character meals, but Disney clearly hasn't been able to make Artist Point a destination reservation.  Personally I think it is because the menu is a little too eclectic but for whatever reason it never fills up.  I do know that we generally do not patronize AP because we just aren't turned on by the menu (same with Flying Fish).  So I understand that Disney wants to do something to make that space pay off, and it sounds like character meals are the way they are heading.  I would have preferred something like changing to another good steakhouse but I guess they feel like they have that more than covered.   And I think they have done a better job with Mara at AKL as far as a destination reservation.



rkstocke5609 said:


> Part of the problem with AP was that Wilderness not being on the monorail means that probably only 2% of reservations were from people NOT staying at Wilderness. Meanwhile, signature restaurants at GF, Poly, & Contemporary are nearly at full capacity all the time...



*Ron*...I think you hit the nail on the head.



sleepydog25 said:


> 2) *Knock WL from the ranks of the deluxe resorts* - You can't be a deluxe resort and not have a Signature restaurant. You can CALL yourself a deluxe all you want, but without a topnotch dining experience, you just aren't.



I agree *Sleepy*.  For whatever reason, Disney has never been able to generate the deluxe reputation for Wilderness Lodge.  As much as we love it, it clearly has been at the bottom of the deluxe resort list as far as demand goes.  Even when it was consistently the lowest priced deluxe resort, it had severe occupancy issues that ended up with half of the resort being converted to DVC to turn empty rooms into additional revenue.    They had the same problem with AKL, trying to call it a deluxe resort.  But for most of the general, non-Disney fanatic population...WL and AKL just never got close to GF/Contemporary/Polynesian/Y&BC/BWI.   My guess is that it because of location.  If WL was on the monorail or walking distance to two parks, then I think it would have succeeded as a deluxe resort.

For the same reason, I think Riviera Resort (non DVC portion) may have some challenges.  It will depend on whether the gondola system can generate the same excitement as the monorail.  Who knows?  For a new generation of park visitors, the gondola may be as cool (or cooler) than an antiquated monorail system?  Time will tell, I suppose.

So I can definitely see the higher-ups struggling with how to maximize occupancy and profits, and I guess they think character meals will pull people from other resorts better than what the current Artist Point restaurant has been able to do.   In any event, I think WL will continue to be seen by most as a Moderate Plus category.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I have been away from this thread.  Not good news to me, but I understand about AP.  We had many delicious meals there, but truly it was not a hard ADR to get.


----------



## DenLo

I think that Wilderness Lodge has always had a strike against it because the rooms are not very large.  Add on that you need to take a boat or bus to get to a park and that is another strike against it.   VWL improved on the size of the rooms, but the theme although loved by those of us on this thread is not loved by many city folk--the  Boardwalk's extravagant city entertainment with all of the accompanying noise is more their style.   What I still scratch my head about is why Disney ever though smaller rooms for a deluxe resort was a good way to go.  They were just pushing the envelope on what was sufficient for a deluxe hotel room IMO.   Now that moderate hotels, like Holiday Day Inn Express and Hampton Inn have larger rooms, people don't really want to stay at Wilderness Lodge for those high prices.   Disney missed the boat IMO.  And now expects DVC to save the day.


----------



## Lakegirl

Corinne said:


> I work in Danvers (Middleton line)!


OMG!!!! Small world!!!!!  That is so amazing.  I will make sure to touch base with you before my trips to see if your craving some from The World !!!  That is so neat!!


----------



## Lakegirl

ErinC said:


> I will confess that I have never eaten at AP, but we don’t do a lot of signature dining in general. With 3 children over the years, nothing looked extremely appealing for the price. We’ve splurged in the past and done Shula’s and other type places, but never even tried AP. With that said, I don’t like the idea of them trying to “calm” whispering canyon, but then decide to turn AP into a zoo. Really makes no sense to me.
> 
> Decided to book one night in July to check out Toy Storyland and put our Premium APs to use and go the water park one day too. I wanted a Boardwalk studio for the night to have that easy accessibility to the studios. I knew it was available last week, but wasn’t available 3 days ago when I went to book it. Not gonna lie, i think I’ve checked online probably 15 times a day since Monday. I waitlisted for garden view and boardwalk view. When I checked around 10 this morning it was available. Of course my waitlist was still sitting there. I booked it myself and canceled both waitlists. So happy to get exactly what I wanted. I wanted the studio so we didn’t have to schlep the blow up mattress for one night. This way everyone has a bed(sort of) and we can walk to the park at a ridiculously early hour to ride the new stuff. Have I mentioned that between Aulani, BRV in February for the princess half, and now this mini trip, that I’m almost out of our 2019 points!


Oh no, what is your use year?


----------



## rkstocke5609

Groupies, I am so spoiled.  It was 95 degrees in Mpls at 5:00 - after a three hour drive to the shore of Lake Superior I am stoking the wood stove as it is 48 degrees.  A wonderful escape from the heat and the wood stove reminds me of the fireplace in the VWL lobby.  I hope everyone has a great weekend & avoid the heat!


----------



## jimmytammy

Ron
I can't say i wouldn't do the same


----------



## ErinC

Lakegirl said:


> Oh no, what is your use year?



Lakegirl it's February. We may take one more trip the first of March, so I'll have to borrow from 2020. But with my daughter down there in grad school and these premium  AP's, I want to use them as much as possible. We'll just have to take a little break in the future to let it even back out.


----------



## Corinne

Happy Father’s Day to all the wonderful Groupie dads. 

Has anyone traded out points with RCI? I am in early stages of planning a family trip to celebrate Dana’s 6-0 next May. We are thinking Aruba. Any comments are most appreciated!


----------



## DiznyDi

Wishing all Groupie Dads a most extra-ordinary Fathers Day!
Happy Fathers Day!


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Corrine!  
Went to Aruba a l-o-n-g time ago.  Beautiful scenery and h-o-t weather.  Sorry though, can't give any info as to an RCI trade.  Trip planning is always part of the fun!

Hope others have a more recent experience for you to draw from.


----------



## ArielSRL

I'm back and I will make a post about that but I had to reply to ErinC...but I have to announce something beforehand so it makes sense. I decided to pursue a dream of mine to become a TA specializing in Disney (still teaching, this is just an add on)!



ErinC said:


> Been hard and heavy planning this Aulani trip for December.


After doing the training for Aulani, it is now on my 5 year (I hope) plan to get there! I figure we can make a grand adventure and do DLR on the same trip!


----------



## ArielSRL

OK, so back from a Villas stay about a week and a half ago. We only spent 4 nights there with one park day (at MK) but we did get to spend a lot time at the resort. I got my request of upper floor and Bay Lake side but it was the very last room down the hallway. It was a dedicated studio so it appears it was bigger than one that is part of a 2 bedroom lockoff. We spent a lot of time at the main pool and one evening at the Boulder Ridge pool. Lots of pool drinks from Geyser Point, a meal at Roaring Fork, a breakfast at WCC, some arcade time. We saw fireworks at Top of the World Lounge, the balcony from our room, MK, and Geyser Point. We also saw the EWP from our balcony and Geyser Point. We did Hoop Dee Doo and both my oldest and my DH got chosen to go on stage, we rented Sea Raycers and enjoyed Bay Lake and Seven Seas Lagoon. We spent time at Disney Springs, as well as hit up the Character Warehouse at Vineland on our way out of Orlando. We used the boats a lot (I LOVE the boats) and ran across several wonderful CMs! It was a different kind of trip for us but it was nice to get to know WL as well as we did!


----------



## Corinne

DiznyDi said:


> Hi Corrine!
> Went to Aruba a l-o-n-g time ago.  Beautiful scenery and h-o-t weather.  Sorry though, can't give any info as to an RCI trade.  Trip planning is always part of the fun!
> 
> Hope others have a more recent experience for you to draw from.



Hi Di!
Dana and I went there for our honeymoon also a l-o-n-g time ago!


----------



## rkstocke5609

ArielSRL said:


> OK, so back from a Villas stay about a week and a half ago. We only spent 4 nights there with one park day (at MK) but we did get to spend a lot time at the resort. I got my request of upper floor and Bay Lake side but it was the very last room down the hallway. It was a dedicated studio so it appears it was bigger than one that is part of a 2 bedroom lockoff. We spent a lot of time at the main pool and one evening at the Boulder Ridge pool. Lots of pool drinks from Geyser Point, a meal at Roaring Fork, a breakfast at WCC, some arcade time. We saw fireworks at Top of the World Lounge, the balcony from our room, MK, and Geyser Point. We also saw the EWP from our balcony and Geyser Point. We did Hoop Dee Doo and both my oldest and my DH got chosen to go on stage, we rented Sea Raycers and enjoyed Bay Lake and Seven Seas Lagoon. We spent time at Disney Springs, as well as hit up the Character Warehouse at Vineland on our way out of Orlando. We used the boats a lot (I LOVE the boats) and ran across several wonderful CMs! It was a different kind of trip for us but it was nice to get to know WL as well as we did!View attachment 330449 View attachment 330450 View attachment 330451 View attachment 330452 View attachment 330454 View attachment 330455 View attachment 330457 View attachment 330458 View attachment 330460 View attachment 330461



These were wonderful pictures!  It sounds like you had a wonderful time without doing Parks constantly.  This is one of my favorite things about WL.  It stands alone as a resort better than some other spots on property.  Glad you had fun!  I want to do Sea Raycers sometime!  Oh, and I have stayed in a dedicated Studio one from the end and agree that they are a little bigger.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Now, here is something you don’t see often - a 991’ ore ship blown off course during a Thunderstorm, just misses hitting the break wall in Duluth.  

http://www.kbjr6.com/story/38443366/american-spirit-hits-duluth-breakwall


----------



## jimmytammy

Ariel
Your pictures say it all for a bonafide VWL Lover
Your trip sounds like a slice of Heaven for me(and Im sure many others here too)
Like Ron says, the resort makes us feel so far away from the hustle and bustle of the World(both of em)and it just reminds me why I love it so much!


----------



## jimmytammy

Wow Ron, that was too close for comfort!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Morning, Groupies!  After a long, tedious flight experience getting to CA, we are now in the glorious VGC in a one-bedroom with a nice view of CA Adventure. We got in yesterday morning and actually did DL park for a few hours before having dinner in D'town Disney. We got on HM, POTC, IASW, and Matterhorn. Crowds were solid but not too severe--standby at POTC was 25 mins and at HM and IASW around 15-20. We FP'd Matterhorn. We're about to head into CA Adventure for EMH.  I'll post pics when I can.


----------



## sleepydog25

Bad timing in that most of Paradise Pier is closed...until the day after we leave. Sigh. Still, gorgeous here. Later!


----------



## Corinne

ArielSRL said:


> I'm back and I will make a post about that but I had to reply to ErinC...but I have to announce something beforehand so it makes sense. I decided to pursue a dream of mine to become a TA specializing in Disney (still teaching, this is just an add on)!



That’s exciting news Ariel! You’ll have to keep us posted on your new adventure!


----------



## rkstocke5609

sleepydog25 said:


> Morning, Groupies!  After a long, tedious flight experience getting to CA, we are now in the glorious VGC in a one-bedroom with a nice view of CA Adventure. We got in yesterday morning and actually did DL park for a few hours before having dinner in D'town Disney. We got on HM, POTC, IASW, and Matterhorn. Crowds were solid but not too severe--standby at POTC was 25 mins and at HM and IASW around 15-20. We FP'd Matterhorn. We're about to head into CA Adventure for EMH.  I'll post pics when I can.



Ya gotta love that VGC 1BR — I know we did!  Have a great time! And yes, it’s worth getting wet to ride Grizzly River Rapids - it’s what Kali River Rapids should have been...


----------



## sleepydog25

Morning EMH was lovely. Crowds have grown steadily since. We rode in front of monorail the complete loop, and as we zoomed by entrance to DL proper, lines stretched halfway (at least) to CA Adventure to get into DL!  Yowser!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I've returned from my birthday trip and back in the connected world.   National Parks are wonderful but I'm thinking they may have to finally recognize that times have changed and if one wants to be disconnected then it's up to the person.... not the location, especially when that location has that many people in it.  

Had a wonderful trip though.   It checked off another bucket list location that I think identifies a bit with WL/VWL as the list is in part about staying at several of the grand National Park lodges.   For a "significant" birthday 2 years ago El Tovar on the southside of the Grand Canyon and the Lodge on the North Rim were checked .  The traveling companion for this was my cousin who has her birthday coming up next week so we periodically celebrate together.   This birthday it was a debate on Glacier and staying at Lake McDonald or the eventual winner......The Ahwahnee at Yosemite.  It has a second identifier that we are all familiar with  ... a name change.  And like VWL I'm sticking with the original.  Due to contact screw ups it's currently renamed The Majestic at Yosemite but it will always be the Ahwahnee.    It earned a place on the Historic Register due to being such an excellent example of a "parkitecture"!   If WL/VWL were located in a different sort of park, not theme park, I'd think it would have to receive the same sort of honor sometime down the road, but that's just me.      The entire trip wasn't spent here but if time and resources allow I'll be back sometime.   If one has to increase that age number it wasn't a bad way to do it!     For a future birthday it will be Old Faithful Inn - an inspiration of Wilderness Lodge.

Ahwahnee


----------



## DenLo

Thanks for the photos Kathy.  It sounds like greed is the reason for the name change for the hotel.  http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-yosemite-ahwahnee-hotel-20160114-story.html


----------



## jimmytammy

Beautiful pictures Kathy


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy, the smiles tell the story


----------



## Dizny Dad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> . . . . . . . .  National Parks are wonderful but I'm thinking they may have to finally recognize that times have changed . . . . . . .



*Yup; Time changes all things* . . .We were so lucky to have been able to drive into Zion Nat. Park and hike _The Narrows_ when our kids were young (~1993? ) .  What a wonderful experience to have shared with each other.  It is sad that due to the number of visitors and the reckless way some have treated our national treasures, that you can no long drive into the depths of Zion or freely experience the magnificence of _The Narrows _without the current restrictions that limit the experience.


----------



## Granny

ArielSRL said:


> ..but I have to announce something beforehand so it makes sense. I decided to pursue a dream of mine to become a TA specializing in Disney (still teaching, this is just an add on)!



*Renee*...that's great!  Another Groupie TA!!!  I absolutely love it when someone's dream comes true!!!  I guess that's why I like Disney movies so much.  



ArielSRL said:


> OK, so back from a Villas stay about a week and a half ago. We only spent 4 nights there with one park day (at MK) but we did get to spend a lot time at the resort. I got my request of upper floor and Bay Lake side but it was the very last room down the hallway. It was a dedicated studio so it appears it was bigger than one that is part of a 2 bedroom lockoff. We spent a lot of time at the main pool and one evening at the Boulder Ridge pool. Lots of pool drinks from Geyser Point, a meal at Roaring Fork, a breakfast at WCC, some arcade time. We saw fireworks at Top of the World Lounge, the balcony from our room, MK, and Geyser Point. We also saw the EWP from our balcony and Geyser Point. We did Hoop Dee Doo and both my oldest and my DH got chosen to go on stage, we rented Sea Raycers and enjoyed Bay Lake and Seven Seas Lagoon. We spent time at Disney Springs, as well as hit up the Character Warehouse at Vineland on our way out of Orlando. We used the boats a lot (I LOVE the boats) and ran across several wonderful CMs! It was a different kind of trip for us but it was nice to get to know WL as well as we did!



*Renee*...thanks for sharing your trip with us in story and photos.  It sounds like you had a really nice trip, enjoying the amenities of WL and DVC as you did.  



sleepydog25 said:


> Morning EMH was lovely. Crowds have grown steadily since. We rode in front of monorail the complete loop, and as we zoomed by entrance to DL proper, lines stretched halfway (at least) to CA Adventure to get into DL!  Yowser!



*Sleepy*...it sounds like the crowds at DL continue to be strong...the entrance lines you describe are similar to what we saw in April.  But it sounds like you are rolling with it and enjoying your visit.  Thanks for sharing your experiences!  



KAT4DISNEY said:


> I've returned from my birthday trip and back in the connected world.   National Parks are wonderful but I'm thinking they may have to finally recognize that times have changed and if one wants to be disconnected then it's up to the person.... not the location, especially when that location has that many people in it.
> 
> Had a wonderful trip though.   It checked off another bucket list location that I think identifies a bit with WL/VWL as the list is in part about staying at several of the grand National Park lodges.   For a "significant" birthday 2 years ago El Tovar on the southside of the Grand Canyon and the Lodge on the North Rim were checked .  The traveling companion for this was my cousin who has her birthday coming up next week so we periodically celebrate together.   This birthday it was a debate on Glacier and staying at Lake McDonald or the eventual winner......The Ahwahnee at Yosemite.  It has a second identifier that we are all familiar with  ... a name change.  And like VWL I'm sticking with the original.  Due to contact screw ups it's currently renamed The Majestic at Yosemite but it will always be the Ahwahnee.    It earned a place on the Historic Register due to being such an excellent example of a "parkitecture"!   If WL/VWL were located in a different sort of park, not theme park, I'd think it would have to receive the same sort of honor sometime down the road, but that's just me.      The entire trip wasn't spent here but if time and resources allow I'll be back sometime.   If one has to increase that age number it wasn't a bad way to do it!     For a future birthday it will be Old Faithful Inn - an inspiration of Wilderness Lodge.



*Kathy*...always nice to check another item off the bucket list, and so glad to hear that it was a wonderful trip.  I've seen pictures of Old Faithful Inn and indeed it is easy to see how it inspired Wilderness Lodge.  If I were there, I'd probably ask guest services how to get to Geyser Point bar!  We appreciate the photos, as always!


----------



## ottawagreg

ArielSRL said:


> OK, so back from a Villas stay about a week and a half ago. We only spent 4 nights there with one park day (at MK) but we did get to spend a lot time at the resort. I got my request of upper floor and Bay Lake side but it was the very last room down the hallway. It was a dedicated studio so it appears it was bigger than one that is part of a 2 bedroom lockoff. We spent a lot of time at the main pool and one evening at the Boulder Ridge pool. Lots of pool drinks from Geyser Point, a meal at Roaring Fork, a breakfast at WCC, some arcade time. We saw fireworks at Top of the World Lounge, the balcony from our room, MK, and Geyser Point. We also saw the EWP from our balcony and Geyser Point. We did Hoop Dee Doo and both my oldest and my DH got chosen to go on stage, we rented Sea Raycers and enjoyed Bay Lake and Seven Seas Lagoon. We spent time at Disney Springs, as well as hit up the Character Warehouse at Vineland on our way out of Orlando. We used the boats a lot (I LOVE the boats) and ran across several wonderful CMs! It was a different kind of trip for us but it was nice to get to know WL as well as we did!View attachment 330449 View attachment 330450 View attachment 330451 View attachment 330452 View attachment 330454 View attachment 330455 View attachment 330457 View attachment 330458 View attachment 330460 View attachment 330461




We stayed in this room.  Despite the "death march" from the elevator after a long day I rather enjoyed the location.  We found it to be very quiet and peaceful.  I hope you did too.


----------



## ottawagreg

Hello old friends, I've been gone away from this page for too long.  We have eight nights here in our northern home before we fly to our other home.  We will be staying in the Copper Creek suites in the main lodge, like old times when my daughter was a young girl.  That should be fun, and interested to see the new DVC.  All thoughts turn to the castle when the time is this short.  This is our second trip with my daughter's boy friend, last Christmas being the first.  My wife and I have started to refer to them as "the kids".  I guess time moves on despite my silent protests, and I feel a new chapter in life approaching very fast.  We have started working on retirement budgets and planning.  Anyone here have informed suggestions and opinions on winter locations for snow birds?

I browsed the last few pages, and noticed some talk about Artist Point changing concepts to character meals.  Twenty one years ago we honeymooned at the lodge for five nights after a Caribbean cruise.  We dined at the artist point and since that first trip as a married couple, we often went there as it has a sentimental connection.  My wife has insisted on going there one more time this summer before the change. It's too bad that everything seems to be retooled at the lodge.  Whispering Canyon is not the happy place for kids and now the signature dining is gone too.

Oh well, I guess we will work on making new memories with the kids and turn the page.  I'm sure that this chapter will be a good one.  As long as my girls are laughing and having fun, I get feel joyful too.  Enjoy the summer everyone.

greg


----------



## sleepydog25

Welcome back, Greg! Yeah, not good news coming out of WL re: the restaurants. Like you, we have an emotional connection to both the Lodge and AP, so we're holding our breath about all the rumored changes. To that end, I talked to the guest services guy who said he'd get back in touch with me. He knew that I had not only written to the Lodge manager, but also one of the Disney presidents, and even a separate email I'd written to a connected person at the Lodge who has treated us well in the past. He had all three names. And his response was, "the only official information comes from our website, and even I don't' know what's going to happen. Other than that, it's only rumor." Of course, what he didn't do is tell me anything new nor deny that my thoughts were wrong. He thanked me for my passion about AP.  I don't like what my gut is telling me.

In other news, we've had a good time at DL and have done a lot the past 2.5 days. We've hit almost all the major rides currently in operation, and have gotten through most of the  smaller ones, too. Tonight is Tortilla Joe's and Cars Land and then the Paint the Night parade which is pretty awesome. For some reason, having difficulties posting pics. The first one worked fine but since then. . .hmmmm.


----------



## rkstocke5609

sleepydog25 said:


> Welcome back, Greg! Yeah, not good news coming out of WL re: the restaurants. Like you, we have an emotional connection to both the Lodge and AP, so we're holding our breath about all the rumored changes. To that end, I talked to the guest services guy who said he'd get back in touch with me. He knew that I had not only written to the Lodge manager, but also one of the Disney presidents, and even a separate email I'd written to a connected person at the Lodge who has treated us well in the past. He had all three names. And his response was, "the only official information comes from our website, and even I don't' know what's going to happen. Other than that, it's only rumor." Of course, what he didn't do is tell me anything new nor deny that my thoughts were wrong. He thanked me for my passion about AP.  I don't like what my gut is telling me.
> 
> In other news, we've had a good time at DL and have done a lot the past 2.5 days. We've hit almost all the major rides currently in operation, and have gotten through most of the  smaller ones, too. Tonight is Tortilla Joe's and Cars Land and then the Paint the Night parade which is pretty awesome. For some reason, having difficulties posting pics. The first one worked fine but since then. . .hmmmm.



Enjoy the fresh Guacamole made fresh table side!  And, Cars land at night is awesome!


----------



## ArielSRL

sleepydog25 said:


> *Luv* has a new job coming in July!


Congrats to Luv!!

And happy belated birthday to Corinne and any others I missed while I was gone!


----------



## ArielSRL

Corinne said:


> Am I really the only Groupie headed to the world in September?


We are there Oct 3-7...so close but not quite....



sleepydog25 said:


> Graduation went well, though as these things often go, was a bit long. Still, it was a beautiful day, and now the real adventure begins as DD heads off to Bates in the fall.
> View attachment 328324


Congrats! Beautiful young lady!


----------



## ArielSRL

Corinne said:


> That’s exciting news Ariel! You’ll have to keep us posted on your new adventure!


Thank you! I will!


----------



## ArielSRL

Granny said:


> *Renee*...that's great! Another Groupie TA!!! I absolutely love it when someone's dream comes true!!! I guess that's why I like Disney movies so much.


Thank you!



ottawagreg said:


> We stayed in this room. Despite the "death march" from the elevator after a long day I rather enjoyed the location. We found it to be very quiet and peaceful. I hope you did too.


I think I liked it the most. The boys were okay with it but DH wasn't too fond. I loved the view though. Bay Lake side just can't be beat!


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Belated Birthday Kathy!!!!!*


----------



## Dizny Dad

So looking to spend some time in the Who's Who world . . We all know that Daisy Duck's nieces are April, May, & June . . But who are Donald Duck's nephews Huey, Dewey, and Louie's Mother & Dad?  How about April, May, & June's Mother and Father?

Interesting reads . . . . who knew?

https://qrius.com/huey-dewey-louie-donald-disney/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duck_family_(Disney)#April,_May,_and_June

As if we really need to know this stuff . . .


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> *Happy Belated Birthday Kathy!!!!!*



Thank you Corinne!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Wow; it has been a long time since I have seen out thread so far below "the fold", with over 24 hrs with no posting. 
Everyone must be resting up from a recent trip, planning the next trip, or having a great time, since it is now* SUMMER!
*
Here's wishing DiznyDi a  *HAPPY** ANNIVERSARY! * 43 wonderful years.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*I think it's BOTH @DiznyDi  AND @Dizny Dad*
*that need a great big *
*Happy Anniversary!*

 

*Congratulations on 43 years Di and Rich!!!*​


----------



## Granny

*Happy Anniversary Rich & Di !!!*

* *


----------



## twokats

Happy Anniversary, Rich & Di!!!

Hope you had a great day.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Thank you all for the wishes.  We spent the day texting each other as DiznyDi needed to be elsewhere.

DiznyDi had to make an unplanned trip to North Carolina to bring her Mom back from visiting family after a cardiac event scare. 

Her Mom is on year ~17 of a ten year promise after heart bypass surgery years ago.  She suffers from dementia, and has recently made a good recovery from a broken hip, dislocated shoulder, and struggles with really bad knees. 

As many of you know, American Airlines was plagued with computer problems, so the airports filled up with lots of folks stranded, frustrated,  and needing showers.  It was a fight for DiznyDi to get there, as her flights suffered from the three big words all of us have had to face at one time or another; Cancelled, postponed, delayed.  But finally after 24 hours, she was able to make it from N.E. Ohio to N. Carolina, with the hope of picking Mom up and returning yet today.

We thank you all again for the kind wishes.  We have had a wonderful fairytale life with each other; facing life's dilemmas and enjoying the gifts He has laid before us always together, and in harmony of thought and goal. We both look forward to the rest of the adventure with enthusiasm, love, and our aches and pains.  It has been this group that has added so much to our adventure.  We thank you all for the fun.


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> We thank you all again for the kind wishes.  We have had a wonderful fairytale life with each other; facing life's dilemmas and enjoying the gifts He has laid before us always together, and in harmony of thought and goal. We both look forward to the rest of the adventure with enthusiasm, love, and our aches and pains.  It has been this group that has added so much to our adventure.  We thank you all for the fun.




*DDad*...prayers going up for Di to have a quick and safe trip home with her Mom.  You two have made this thread, and this world, a better place for having you part of it.  God bless.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> Thank you all for the wishes.  We spent the day texting each other as DiznyDi needed to be elsewhere.
> 
> DiznyDi had to make an unplanned trip to North Carolina to bring her Mom back from visiting family after a cardiac event scare.
> 
> Her Mom is on year ~17 of a ten year promise after heart bypass surgery years ago.  She suffers from dementia, and has recently made a good recovery from a broken hip, dislocated shoulder, and struggles with really bad knees.
> 
> As many of you know, American Airlines was plagued with computer problems, so the airports filled up with lots of folks stranded, frustrated,  and needing showers.  It was a fight for DiznyDi to get there, as her flights suffered from the three big words all of us have had to face at one time or another; Cancelled, postponed, delayed.  But finally after 24 hours, she was able to make it from N.E. Ohio to N. Carolina, with the hope of picking Mom up and returning yet today.
> 
> We thank you all again for the kind wishes.  We have had a wonderful fairytale life with each other; facing life's dilemmas and enjoying the gifts He has laid before us always together, and in harmony of thought and goal. We both look forward to the rest of the adventure with enthusiasm, love, and our aches and pains.  It has been this group that has added so much to our adventure.  We thank you all for the fun.



Thinking of you all and wishing for safe and easier travels home for Di and her mother!  Also for a good recovery from the cardiac event.


----------



## sleepydog25

Happy Anniversary, Di and Dad!!       

On the road to come home, technically at LAX waiting to wait some more before loading. ETA to get home?  3 a.m. Has been superb trip. More details to come. . .


----------



## ErinC

ArielSRL said:


> I'm back and I will make a post about that but I had to reply to ErinC...but I have to announce something beforehand so it makes sense. I decided to pursue a dream of mine to become a TA specializing in Disney (still teaching, this is just an add on)!
> 
> 
> After doing the training for Aulani, it is now on my 5 year (I hope) plan to get there! I figure we can make a grand adventure and do DLR on the same trip!



Girl, you and I might just be sisters separated at birth! I have so wanted to be a TA most of my life. Please tell me all the details about how you are doing this, along with managing it with your teaching job?? Feel free to PM me if I'm being entirely too nosey for you to want to blast your business all over the internet. 

Happy Anniversary to Di and Dad. So sorry that her mom is having these issues. I hope she arrives back home safely. 

It looks like sleepy is having a wonderful trip as well.  Can't wait to hear all the details about it soon. 

I went to Arkansas last week to get DD18 all registered and ready for August at her university. Can't believe that is right around the corner. On the trip I was able to snag the BWV studio I wanted for the one night in July. Magic Bands arrived yesterday, so we are ready to try out Toystory Land! Came home from that trip and then headed to New Orleans with DH this week. I bought him tickets to see the Eagles for Christmas. They were awesome! Probably the best concert that I have ever been to. Deacon Frey sang some of his Dad's songs and Vince Gill did the rest (I didn't realize that he had joined them permanently). Loved the trip and loved having a little time to spend with DH. Tomorrow the girls and I head out to church camp for a week. Gonna be super hot, but always so fulfilling to spend a week in a cabin with 40 13-18 year olds!  Must go, I need to pack.


----------



## Corinne

Happy Anniversary Di & Dad.....wishing you many more years of  happiness.

Di I am lifting you and your mom up in prayer, I know how difficult it can be, I am sorry.


----------



## ArielSRL

ErinC said:


> Girl, you and I might just be sisters separated at birth! I have so wanted to be a TA most of my life. Please tell me all the details about how you are doing this, along with managing it with your teaching job?? Feel free to PM me if I'm being entirely too nosey for you to want to blast your business all over the internet.


Well, okay, so I haven't done it yet while teaching...so that will be the true test. And that, honestly, has what has kept me from doing it for so long. But someone actually approached me and asked me to join their agency and they asked a few times. So...I took it as a sign and jumped in, feet first! Right now, it isn't much more than advertising myself as I have no clients (I just started a week ago) but I hope to at least make a little extra for my family and my Disney trips!


----------



## sleepydog25

ArielSRL said:


> Well, okay, so I haven't done it yet while teaching...so that will be the true test. And that, honestly, has what has kept me from doing it for so long. But someone actually approached me and asked me to join their agency and they asked a few times. So...I took it as a sign and jumped in, feet first! Right now, it isn't much more than advertising myself as I have no clients (I just started a week ago) but I hope to at least make a little extra for my family and my Disney trips!


Good luck with you TA venture! *Luv* did it for a few years, and aside from the group for which she worked, enjoyed the experience. Best wishes going forward!


----------



## Lakegirl

I have been with my current employer since I graduated College.  25 years.  We get a nice big bonus at 25 years....$500.00 for every year.  I was really thinking about buying more points with it but quickly became depressed when I looked at how little it will get me even via resale.  I really want to add on at a resort with more years...BLT or Poly but that won't get me much at either!!!


----------



## ArielSRL

sleepydog25 said:


> Good luck with you TA venture! *Luv* did it for a few years, and aside from the group for which she worked, enjoyed the experience. Best wishes going forward!


Thank you!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

It doesn't look like we have too many groupies with lodge trips planned for awhile but for those that do there seems to be some cute new merchandise at the Mercantile.  Humphrey's facebook page has some photos for anyone that is interested in looking at it.  I didn't notice anything specifically for our home but I'm still not looking for anything that has Boulder on it.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DenLo said:


> Thanks for the photos Kathy.  It sounds like greed is the reason for the name change for the hotel.  http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-yosemite-ahwahnee-hotel-20160114-story.html



That story definitely has a slant and I'm not so certain what is being reported by the Naitonal park service in it is correct.  More than once have I read as well as been told that the Delaware North contract did indeed include that they had to buy the intellectual property - ie the name trademarks.  And also that contract also stated that they needed to sell it if they ever lost the contract.  What was forgotten seems to be two things - one, to list a calculation to be used that it would be sold for although it also seems that Delaware North has pretty much just offered to sell it back at the same cost adjusted for inflation.  And two - the national park service forgot to include in the new contract that the operator was required to purchase the intellectual property.   I also was told that Delaware North won the first round in court so I'm more inclined to believe the reports that the National Park service kind of messed this one up all on their own and have been trying to direct the blame towards greed of Delaware North.   The tactic that they are actually sharing on the Majestic Tour is that the name change hasn't affected attendance at all - in fact it's up - so the value of the trademarks is not what Delaware North thinks it is.       Such a silly argument that really seems to be grasping at straws.  It all does seem utterly ridiculous but I think the problems date back to the old contract and some neglect in the new one if most of what I've heard is correct.

To be fair though - I haven't actually seen the contract!    And I will state that I have stated at the Ahwahnee, not the Majestic.  haha


----------



## Corinne

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It doesn't look like we have too many groupies with lodge trips planned for awhile but for those that do there seems to be some cute new merchandise at the Mercantile.  Humphrey's facebook page has some photos for anyone that is interested in looking at it.  I didn't notice anything specifically for our home but I'm still not looking for anything that has Boulder on it.



Lol, no boulders Kathy!!?? Hehe..

We actually may be at VWL for 3 nights in September.  I had to tweak our dates due to our sons work commitments. I don’t like switching resorts, but I do love our lodge!


----------



## jimmytammy

Attn: All Groupies
SleepyDog, Kat4Disney and I made a decision over the last couple days to bring an end to the birthdays and anniversaries page.  Its made a great run, and fun to celebrate folks special days.  But over the past few months, we have also seen a rather significant decline in participation once a post has been made, whether others don't join in, or the recipient doesn't respond at all.  Times have changed, and maybe its run its course.  We will be continuing through until the end of June with the remaining Birthdays and Anniversaries.

I want to personally thank Kathy for taking on the role in the past few years.  She took quite a load off me at that time and I can't thank her enough for doing so.  

All other things here on the groupies will remain the same, and we will continue on the course of keeping it a great safe place to hang out, be yourself, and know you will always have a friend here


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Attn: All Groupies
> SleepyDog, Kat4Disney and I made a decision over the last couple days to bring an end to the birthdays and anniversaries page.  Its made a great run, and fun to celebrate folks special days.  But over the past few months, we have also seen a rather significant decline in participation once a post has been made, whether others don't join in, or the recipient doesn't respond at all.  Times have changed, and maybe its run its course.  We will be continuing through until the end of June with the remaining Birthdays and Anniversaries.
> 
> I want to personally thank Kathy for taking on the role in the past few years.  She took quite a load off me at that time and I can't thank her enough for doing so.
> 
> All other things here on the groupies will remain the same, and we will continue on the course of keeping it a great safe place to hang out, be yourself, and know you will always have a friend here



I think this is a good decision.  Lots of work, and diminishing returns.   And life is all about change, though sometimes we get a little grumpy about that!  

Rather than delete the post on Page 1, can we just leave it?  After all, birthdays and anniversaries don't change (all that much  ) and it might be a handy reference to have in case anyone wants to PM somebody about picking up another year in age or marriage.  

*Patrick, Kathy, and Jimmy*...your efforts are truly appreciated.    


 It's hard to believe that this version of the thread is already more than 4 years old!   I've cherished the friends I've made here and the good fortune to meet many of you in person at some point at WDW.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny
I think this is a good idea.  I don't mind leaving it with some word changes.  And if anyone feels so inclined to PM or share a special day here on the groupies, still, all the better.  
And thank you for the kind words Tom.  
I agree, what a cool place to hang out this has been.  We are a unique group among the web where so much negativity floats around.  I too cherish the friendships made here


----------



## DenLo

I have to admit I am a relative newbie here so I really don't feel like I have the right to an opinion as to whether it should come or go.  But I do know this much, if you leave the post, people will still post wishes to the thread as it is a DISboard instinct and much quicker than to PM someone.


----------



## Dizny Dad

And once again we discuss the possibility of change; it is, indeed, the seasoning in our soup of life.  But what goes around can often times come around.  Letting things change can have a refreshing and energizing affect on much of what we do, never to be afraid of, yet caution should be applied.  The interaction of those that participate in this thread will continue to flourish in the years to come, I have no fear of that changing. 

As I reviewed the first pages of this 4 year thread, I hope that we continue to feature that great picture of Ranger Stan.  Although some may not have had the pleasure of meeting Ranger Stan and experiencing his love and fascination with The Lodge, he still lives within this thread and in the hearts of many of us.  For me, he was the _Spirit of The Lodge_ and always will be.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> I think this is a good decision.  Lots of work, and diminishing returns.   And life is all about change, though sometimes we get a little grumpy about that!
> 
> Rather than delete the post on Page 1, can we just leave it?  After all, birthdays and anniversaries don't change (all that much  ) and it might be a handy reference to have in case anyone wants to PM somebody about picking up another year in age or marriage.
> 
> *Patrick, Kathy, and Jimmy*...your efforts are truly appreciated.
> 
> 
> It's hard to believe that this version of the thread is already more than 4 years old!   I've cherished the friends I've made here and the good fortune to meet many of you in person at some point at WDW.


I think leaving it up is fine, and in fact, we talked about doing just that. We also discussed deleting it which is an option, as well. Primarily, the issue was the constant checking of the thread to see if it was time for anyone's birthday and/or anniversary; maintaining it isn't much of an issue. As we've said, it was a great idea years ago when the original incarnation of the thread began and the Groupies was a much smaller group; now, it's grown nearly untenable.



DenLo said:


> I have to admit I am a relative newbie here so I really don't feel like I have the right to an opinion as to whether it should come or go.  But I do know this much, if you leave the post, people will still post wishes to the thread as it is a DISboard instinct and much quicker than to PM someone.


You're a Groupie, and Groupies can always chime in. Newbie or not, everyone's opinion is welcome. As suggested, it appears we will leave the page up.


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> And once again we discuss the possibility of change; it is, indeed, the seasoning in our soup of life.  But what goes around can often times come around.  Letting things change can have a refreshing and energizing affect on much of what we do, never to be afraid of, yet caution should be applied.  The interaction of those that participate in this thread will continue to flourish in the years to come, I have no fear of that changing.
> 
> As I reviewed the first pages of this 4 year thread, I hope that we continue to feature that great picture of Ranger Stan.  Although some may not have had the pleasure of meeting Ranger Stan and experiencing his love and fascination with The Lodge, he still lives within this thread and in the hearts of many of us.  For me, he was the _Spirit of The Lodge_ and always will be.


Some time ago, I ventured the idea to JT of allowing someone else to run this thread and take over for me. Although, I enjoy what I do, and the drain on time for me is actually minimal (relative to doing birthdays and anniversaries), I felt that someone else might want to makeover the page into a more valuable compendium re: VWL, sort of how awesome our sister CCVC thread now looks. JT reminded me that if I go away, the existing thread then also goes away, so I quickly changed my mind.

All of that to say two things: 1) I like the idea of keeping Ranger Stan on the first page, and though I never met him, his appeal to everyone who did was obvious. It's a great tie to our past, so I would never delete him.  2) IF anyone else ever does want to start the next version of the Groupies thread and our Groupies agree to do so, then I am still more than willing to step down and let new blood in. Again, this isn't a call for relief as my minor housekeeping isn't difficult, just an acknowledgement that, as *Dad* so sagely put it above, change is the "seasoning in our soup of life."  So, if change is wanted or deemed desirable, I will willingly hand the reins over to someone else who is more tech savvy  than am I.

Finally, we are back from Disneyland, and once I get pics uploaded, I'll fill you in. It was a great trip with only one annoyance--the fact the new Pixar Pier area wasn't available to us at all during our stay; in fact, it opened up the day AFTER we left. Knowing that, seeing the CMs and social media types on the coaster and ferris wheel, made us supremely envious. Still, it was a hoot from day one through the end.


----------



## jarestel

Dizny Dad said:


> As I reviewed the first pages of this 4 year thread, I hope that we continue to feature that great picture of Ranger Stan.  Although some may not have had the pleasure of meeting Ranger Stan and experiencing his love and fascination with The Lodge, he still lives within this thread and in the hearts of many of us.  For me, he was the _Spirit of The Lodge_ and always will be.



Ranger Stan was a great guy and represented the Lodge perfectly. We did his tours multiple times and he always took time to chat with us when we saw him in the lobby. I couldn't agree more with your description of Ranger Stan and I also hope he will remain a part of "groupie" lore here on the thread.


----------



## jimmytammy

DenLo said:


> I have to admit I am a relative newbie here so I really don't feel like I have the right to an opinion as to whether it should come or go.  But I do know this much, if you leave the post, people will still post wishes to the thread as it is a DISboard instinct and much quicker than to PM someone.


Denise, you are a bonafide groupie and newbie or not, have a right to speak your thoughts here.  And I appreciate the feedback.  I welcome the thoughts of others continuing to use the Bdays/Annivs. page to recognize folks special days and therefore will keep it up there.  In fact, my wish would be for it to continue to thrive.  But for it to do so, others will have to step up.  And if not, then still, the page shall remain.

In fact I have no issue if folks want to PM me to add their names to the list in the future.  This was something that KAT4DISNEY had so graciously jumped in both feet and took the reins on in addition to so willingly making sure everyone who is listed on the page was always recognized.  I think I can speak for her and myself in saying, though this doesn't sound like a daunting task, it becomes so on a daily basis, as we wanted to make sure no one gets missed. For me personally, our business increased so much that I found I didn't have the time that I once had to make sure I was doing the task at hand and giving it what was needed to make sure no one got slighted.

 So Kathy stepped in and filled that role for me.  But she has seen the times change too.  And therefore this is how we concluded to this decision. Nothing else will change, we will still go on being the VWL Groupies, with hopes that we will continue to grow, meet new folks, and just as importantly, hold to those of us in the past that have been around here for quite some time.


----------



## Corinne

Lakegirl said:


> I have been with my current employer since I graduated College.  25 years.  We get a nice big bonus at 25 years....$500.00 for every year.  I was really thinking about buying more points with it but quickly became depressed when I looked at how little it will get me even via resale.  I really want to add on at a resort with more years...BLT or Poly but that won't get me much at either!!!


 Congrats on 25 years!


----------



## Corinne

I want to thank Jimmy, Kathy and Patrick for keeping up this fabulous thread.  I really appreciate it....I will say I am very guilty of missing birthdays and anniversaries, but I do like the idea of leaving them posted on page 1...


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> I want to thank Jimmy, Kathy and Patrick for keeping up this fabulous thread.  I really appreciate it....I will say I am very guilty of missing birthdays and anniversaries, but I do like the idea of leaving them posted on page 1...


I enjoy seeing others' good fortune when they get to go on a trip and I'm stuck at home.  Seriously, it is fun to see all the various trips and cruises we all take over the years. No need to feel guilt at all; we all lead busy lives, and perhaps that's biggest factor.  Thanks for the thanks!


----------



## sleepydog25

As mentioned, our trip to DL was every bit as special as we hoped. We had some frantic moments on the first leg of our flights, the one leaving out of RDU. We thought it would be slow on a Sunday morning at 5:30, but no-o-o. The line to check bags inside was literally 70-80 yards long. The skycap line was shorter but they only had two skycaps. We got on with moments to spare and our luggage made it all the way. We checked in to our 1BR at GCV around noon--and the room was ready!  It was gorgeous, of course, but we were hungry so headed to Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen. Food overall was very good; service was adequate. Here are a few pics:








*Boudain balls with dipping sauces and a trio of Cajun-style soups*








*Had to order this 20 minutes ahead of time--double chocolate bread pudding souffle!



*


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> I want to thank Jimmy, Kathy and Patrick for keeping up this fabulous thread.  I really appreciate it....I will say I am very guilty of missing birthdays and anniversaries, but I do like the idea of leaving them posted on page 1...


Thank you Corinne!


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy
Sorry your trip started off in frantic mode, but good to know all worked out.  Flying is for the birds  and I tend to avoid it unless we have one of those undriveable(like Disneyland, Aulani, London) type flights needed.  I look often at the flights out of GSO or RDU to see if there are any deals to Disneyworld that I just cant pass up, usually not finding anything worth the savings vs. the hassle.  10 hr drive, boom, we are there!  Plus liking having my vehicle at my disposal at WDW

I look forward to hearing more about your trip and seeing more pics!


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> . . . . .  Flying is for the birds  and I tend to avoid it unless we have one of those undriveable (like Disneyland, Aulani, London) type flights needed. . . . . . .



I have told DiznyDi often, than other than Aulani, I have no reason to go anywhere that I can't drive.  I have literally flown over much of this planet, had hundreds of flights in my day, have a thousand stories to tell, but I want to be done with that.  I have seen so many wonderful things and beautiful places, but have pretty much flown over all the things to see in the good ol' USA. 

And I have often been asked, "while you were in such and such, did you see this, that, or the other thing?"  No, I was working; you know . . airport, hotel, job site, hotel, job site, hotel, airport, home.  No time to see the really cool stuff.  So I want to see what I have missed, and I just don't need any more opportunities to be handed the three most dangerous words in our language when flying - _Cancelled, Postponed, Delayed_.  And add the empty luggage carousel without my bag to be found to that list.  Don't get me started on the TSA experience - adds to the reason why they call it the _Terminal Experience_. 

Sorry, I feel better now . . .


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> And I have often been asked, "while you were in such and such, did you see this, that, or the other thing?"  No, I was working; you know . . airport, hotel, job site, hotel, job site, hotel, airport, home.  No time to see the really cool stuff.  So I want to see what I have missed, and I just don't need any more opportunities to be handed the three most dangerous words in our language when flying - _Cancelled, Postponed, Delayed_.  And add the empty luggage carousel without my bag to be found to that list.  Don't get me started on the TSA experience - adds to the reason why they call it the _Terminal Experience_.




*DDad*...this is a great summary of the woes of business travel.  It sounds so adventurous to those who don't actually have to do it!    At this point, we tend to fly more than we did when we were lugging the kids along with us...the Southwest VISA card makes it so easy and cheap it is hard to resist!  But yes, air travel definitely has its own set of frustrations that never seem to get much better.


----------



## sleepydog25

*Dad*--Love, LOVE that explanation!  While I didn't travel for business as much as you, I have flown quite a lot in my life, at least when I was younger and in the service. I used to enjoy flying.  Now? HATE. IT. Like *JT*, I fly only when I absolutely must. Obviously, California was a must. Maine will likely be a must (16+ hours driving one way). Other than that, no thank you. I get treated like cattle often enough at Disney--I don't need it going and returning from there, as well.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> I have told DiznyDi often, than other than Aulani, I have no reason to go anywhere that I can't drive.  I have literally flown over much of this planet, had hundreds of flights in my day, have a thousand stories to tell, but I want to be done with that.  I have seen so many wonderful things and beautiful places, but have pretty much flown over all the things to see in the good ol' USA.
> 
> And I have often been asked, "while you were in such and such, did you see this, that, or the other thing?"  No, I was working; you know . . airport, hotel, job site, hotel, job site, hotel, airport, home.  No time to see the really cool stuff.  So I want to see what I have missed, and I just don't need any more opportunities to be handed the three most dangerous words in our language when flying - _Cancelled, Postponed, Delayed_.  And add the empty luggage carousel without my bag to be found to that list.  Don't get me started on the TSA experience - adds to the reason why they call it the _Terminal Experience_.
> 
> Sorry, I feel better now . . .



Great way to describe the art of flight!  I remember my 1st, Eastern Airlines, junior in HS, walked out the the plane, flew to Atlanta and back, simple easy peasy.  Nowadays, no way!!  All my flights have been for pleasure trips, none for business and hope to remain that way. 

 After 911, it all came to a halt, any pleasures of flying.  Yes, Bin Laden and his cronies did a number on us worldwide. They made us wake up and realize the realities of life, when we were living in a fantasyworld, "we were safe", convincing ourselves of no danger. But lets be real with ourselves, at least for me, I was always wary of others around me in those other seats, way before 9/11 ever happened. Call it street savvy if you will, or seeing too many Airplane/Airport movies

A fellow lives nearby who I see often at a local eats who was once what he calls a "AirCop."  And he was on a plane to Hawaii on the job on 9/11.  He speaks often about that day.  And he says the TSA could be so much improved if given proper training, etc.  In other words, life could be back to the old days when we would "enjoy" flying again.  But he says often as long as we the public keep on supporting the mode of transport and don't call for true change, they will continue putting us through the ringer.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> A fellow lives nearby who I see often at a local eats who was once what he calls a "AirCop."  And he was on a plane to Hawaii on the job on 9/11.  He speaks often about that day.  And he says the TSA could be so much improved if given proper training, etc.  In other words, life could be back to the old days when we would "enjoy" flying again.  *But he says often as long as we the public keep on supporting the mode of transport and don't call for true change, they will continue putting us through the ringer.*


Sort of like the Disney experience!


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Sort of like the Disney experience!


Exactly!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

sleepydog25 said:


> * . . . . . . *I fly only when I absolutely must. Obviously, California was a must. Maine will likely be a must (16+ hours driving one way).  . . . . . . . .



That is why I can drive to where I want to go . . . comfy seat, my route, leisurely schedule, plus I can stop on the way to see the World's largest ball of string, or frying pan; see battlefields, stay at quaint B&Bs, buy stuff I don't need along the way, and eat the local fare along the way.  Maybe even talk to a few folks instead of rushing past to get to my next gate.

I don't mean to say I'll never fly after retirement, but not having to stand in line where they tell me, sit when they say to sit, and have my underwear inspected by strangers, sure sounds appealing from where I stand today.  And by the way, it is getting harder to predict when I need to use the restroom; lately it seems to be more of a necessity the closer we get to landing the plane.  Just sayin'.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It doesn't look like we have too many groupies with lodge trips planned for awhile but for those that do there seems to be some cute new merchandise at the Mercantile.  Humphrey's facebook page has some photos for anyone that is interested in looking at it.  I didn't notice anything specifically for our home but I'm still not looking for anything that has Boulder on it.


How to get to Humphrey FB page?


----------



## BWV Dreamin

I had to hog tie my husband into going to VGF instead of VWL/BR this September. I told him “There is life after VWL” and he sorely replied “I’d rather die!” Now that is true love....


----------



## Dizny Dad

Hog Tie . . . Hog Tie . . . does that mean you can just load him up and check him with the other luggage?  I'm getting a cramp just thinking about it . . .


----------



## DenLo

BWV Dreamin said:


> How to get to Humphrey FB page?



Just do a search for Humphrey Wilderness Lodge.  There should be two different pages for Humphrey's comments and another for discussion.  I just take the one from Humphrey.


----------



## Granny

BWV Dreamin said:


> How to get to Humphrey FB page?




As *Denise* said, you can just search on Facebook.  Or this link will take you there.

https://www.facebook.com/pg/Unofficialwildernesslodgepages/posts/?ref=page_internal


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Dizny Dad said:


> Hog Tie . . . Hog Tie . . . does that mean you can just load him up and check him with the other luggage?  I'm getting a cramp just thinking about it . . .
> 
> View attachment 333112


HAHAHA! Just about how I”ll have to get him there...


----------



## Dizny Dad

OK Groupies . . .I found us below the second fold . . close to the bottom!  Looks like we are all having fun in the sun!  So, when you come inside for a break, chew on these . . .

Captain Hook has a hook on which hand?

Which Glass Slipper did Cinderella leave behind at the ball?

What were Mickey and Minnie's original names?


----------



## Granny

I'll take one.   Captain Hook has a mean left hook.  Leaves his right hand available for sword play.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Ah, Granny to the rescue! Yup, Hook was quite a swordsman with his right hand.  But how about that slipper?  And the original names . . .


----------



## sleepydog25

Left slipper. . .

Do the first two answers mean the last one would be Lefty and Leftina?


----------



## twinklebug

Who wears slippers with a ball gown, and glass ones at that? Doesn't that defeat the point of a slipper?
Pumps? Yes. Stilettos? Sure, if you can balance. Wedges? Well, debatable, but okay.
Slippers? Might as well be barefoot. 

Fairy godmothers don't have much fashion sense do they?


----------



## Granny

Okay, I think many of us know that Mickey was originally named "Mortimer", but thankfully Walt's wife talked him out of that. 

As for Minnie...well, I thought she was always Minnie.  But Mr. Google tells me that Minnie is a nickname for her real name.  So I'll just toss that clue out there.




twinklebug said:


> Who wears slippers with a ball gown, and glass ones at that? Doesn't that defeat the point of a slipper?
> Pumps? Yes. Stilettos? Sure, if you can balance. Wedges? Well, debatable, but okay.
> Slippers? Might as well be barefoot.
> 
> Fairy godmothers don't have much fashion sense do they?



Cindy...I always thought that a glass slipper would be very uncomfortable and rigid.  But I think the Fairy Godmother was thinking that if Cinderella would click her heels together at the ball (like Dorothy in Wizard of Oz), then it would sound like two people clinking glasses as a toast.   Okay, maybe not.  

But it's a good thing that the Prince wasn't wearing steel-toed shoes in case he stepped on Cinderella's foot!


----------



## Granny

BWV Dreamin said:


> I had to hog tie my husband into going to VGF instead of VWL/BR this September. I told him “There is life after VWL” and he sorely replied “I’d rather die!” Now that is true love....



*Hope*...your husband is a true-blue VWL Groupie!   We enjoyed our stay at VGF but still haven't found anything that we prefer to VWL on a regular basis.  Enjoy the trip planning!


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> I just read an ugly rumor by *The Rusty Scupper*, and he's usually accurate. It's on the restaurant forum, but in short and if true, *Artist Point* will become a character meal for breakfast, lunch, _AND_ dinner.  IF true, I will not be a happy man. . .at all.



Boo! 



ErinC said:


> Girl, you and I might just be sisters separated at birth! I have so wanted to be a TA most of my life. Please tell me all the details about how you are doing this, along with managing it with your teaching job?? Feel free to PM me if I'm being entirely too nosey for you to want to blast your business all over the internet.



Word to the wise.  Be careful talking about it here or you will get slapped with the dreaded infraction.    

Hello groupie friends!  I'm back from Europe.  Back for a week now, but you know how life is.  We had an amazing time on our river cruise & visits to Budapest, Salzburg, & Munich.  I didn't love this river cruise line as much as the last one I did, but it was still a good experience.  Neuschwanstein Castle was everything I thought it would be & more!  Dream come true to see it in person & we had the most glorious day weather wise.  Hot, but beautiful & sunny.  Driving on the Autobahn was an experience.      Also had another bucket list item crossed off my list.  I went to the morning exercises at the Spanish Riding School in Vienna.  I cried.  Broke right down & cried.   The lovely couple from England sitting next to me was so sweet.  The gentleman gave me a handerchief.     We chatted & chatted once I pulled myself together.  He said he had promised his wife when they got married (53 years ago) he'd bring her to Vienna & this was the trip.  She wanted to see the riding school.  They knew nothing about riding so it was kind of nice to be able to explain things to them.  No photos or videos allowed unfortunately.  Although that didn't stop people from doing it anyway.      I however chose to respect horse & rider & not do so.

I have pictures from the trip though.  Oh do I have pictures!      All on my phone at the moment.  I'll try to get them on my computer this weekend so I can share a few.   I did post a few on FB that I was able to download to the computer so here are the castle pics.

 

This is what joy looks like & I bring a little Disney everywhere I go.


----------



## Corinne

Oh, Julie! Breathtaking! Can’t wait to see more!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Julie, those pics are awesome.  I feel a euro river cruise may be in my future


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Julie* - Sounds like you had a wonderful time!  I can only assume they still have you walking thru King Ludwig's bathtub with all of the smiling faces of those cute cherubs and their friends.

_Minnie_ was originally _Minerva_.


And for those questioning the "Glass Slipper"; _never_ question the elements of romance, they generally never make sense when analysed by those outside of the fairy tale.

But, being a good 21st Century person, I "Googled" it and found the following:

Cinderella's slippers were made of* fur* in the original versions of the fairy tale, but they became *glass slippers* in later versions as the result of an mistranslation. 

I still believe it fits well into every little girls' idea of romance and the Fairy Tale experience of the heart.

And I'm sticking with the Glass Slipper! Fur Slippers seem like they would have stretched over the first foot they encountered and THAT would certainly have ended the hope and dreams of all.  Just imagine Drizella cramming her bunion deformed foot into them and the Prince thinking "Oh Sh**".


----------



## Flossbolna

Dizny Dad said:


> *Julie* - Sounds like you had a wonderful time!  I can only assume they still have you walking thru King Ludwig's bathtub with all of the smiling faces of those cute cherubs and their friends.
> 
> _Minnie_ was originally _Minerva_.
> 
> 
> And for those questioning the "Glass Slipper"; _never_ question the elements of romance, they generally never make sense when analysed by those outside of the fairy tale.
> 
> But, being a good 21st Century person, I "Googled" it and found the following:
> 
> Cinderella's slippers were made of* fur* in the original versions of the fairy tale, but they became *glass slippers* in later versions as the result of an mistranslation.
> 
> I still believe it fits well into every little girls' idea of romance and the Fairy Tale experience of the heart.
> 
> And I'm sticking with the Glass Slipper! Fur Slippers seem like they would have stretched over the first foot they encountered and THAT would certainly have ended the hope and dreams of all.  Just imagine Drizella cramming her bunion deformed foot into them and the Prince thinking "Oh Sh**".



In the brother Grimm Version of the fairy tale, Aschenbrödel, the sisters actually cut of part of their feet. One the toes, the other the heel. Both times, the sister already is on her way to the castle when the birds sing „ruckidigu Blut ist im Schuh!“ (rookiedeegoo blood is in the shoe) and the sister is returned. I was always appalled by someone being so stupid as to cut if part of their feet when I heard the story as a kid.


----------



## Corinne

Dizny Dad said:


> And I'm sticking with the Glass Slipper! Fur Slippers seem like they would have stretched over the first foot they encountered and THAT would certainly have ended the hope and dreams of all.  Just imagine Drizella cramming her bunion deformed foot into them and the Prince thinking "Oh Sh**".


----------



## sleepydog25

Flossbolna said:


> In the brother Grimm Version of the fairy tale, Aschenbrödel, the sisters actually cut of part of their feet. One the toes, the other the heel. Both times, the sister already is on her way to the castle when the birds sing „ruckidigu Blut ist im Schuh!“ (rookiedeegoo blood is in the shoe) and the sister is returned. I was always appalled by someone being so stupid as to cut if part of their feet when I heard the story as a kid.


I believe the latest movie version a couple of years ago implied the sisters cut off parts of their feet, as well.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Flossbolna said:


> In the brother Grimm Version of the fairy tale, Aschenbrödel, the sisters actually cut of part of their feet. One the toes, the other the heel. Both times, the sister already is on her way to the castle when the birds sing „ruckidigu Blut ist im Schuh!“ (rookiedeegoo blood is in the shoe) and the sister is returned. I was always appalled by someone being so stupid as to cut if part of their feet when I heard the story as a kid.





I'll take the animated Disney version, thank you very much!


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> And I'm sticking with the Glass Slipper! Fur Slippers seem like they would have stretched over the first foot they encountered and THAT would certainly have ended the hope and dreams of all.  Just imagine Drizella cramming her bunion deformed foot into them and the Prince thinking "Oh Sh**".


----------



## sleepydog25

Just a few more pics from our trip.  I have dozens, so I'll sprinkle them about over the next few days or so.

*Classic Disney!*





*Grinning but sad Paradise Pier was closed. . .





Peter giving Catherine advice to "not grow up too much"





Finally, Mickey beignets (another first for C)





*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*As we close out June -
Happy Birthday Jerry! 
Dear hubby of @TCRAIG *​


----------



## TCRAIG

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *As we close out June -
> Happy Birthday Jerry!
> Dear hubby of @TCRAIG *​


On behalf of Jerry THANKS!


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday Jerry! *
*Hope to see you at the TOWL again real soon!!!​*​


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Jerry !!!  *


----------



## sleepydog25

*Birthday wishes to Jerry!*


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Just a few more pics from our trip.  I have dozens, so I'll sprinkle them about over the next few days or so.



*Patrick*...looks like your group thoroughly enjoyed DLR.  And thanks for sharing your experiences through pictures.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Morning Groupies!  We have our 1st trip to SSR (1BR) booked for the Saturday before Thanksgiving through Thanksgiving (flying back to Mpls on Turkey day).  Are there any must do’s at Saratoga?  Happy weekend!


----------



## twinklebug

rkstocke5609 said:


> Morning Groupies!  We have our 1st trip to SSR (1BR) booked for the Saturday before Thanksgiving through Thanksgiving (flying back to Mpls on Turkey day).  Are there any must do’s at Saratoga?  Happy weekend!


One word: Spa!
(Expensive, but oh, so worth it. Show up early and enjoy the facilities prior to your ____ (manicure, massage, pedicure, facial)


----------



## DenLo

Flossbolna said:


> In the brother Grimm Version of the fairy tale, Aschenbrödel, the sisters actually cut of part of their feet. One the toes, the other the heel. Both times, the sister already is on her way to the castle when the birds sing „ruckidigu Blut ist im Schuh!“ (rookiedeegoo blood is in the shoe) and the sister is returned. I was always appalled by someone being so stupid as to cut if part of their feet when I heard the story as a kid.





sleepydog25 said:


> I believe the latest movie version a couple of years ago implied the sisters cut off parts of their feet, as well.



I had heard that some scenes were added about the step sisters but when I saw the live action Cinderella movie it grossed me out too.


----------



## Granny

rkstocke5609 said:


> Morning Groupies!  We have our 1st trip to SSR (1BR) booked for the Saturday before Thanksgiving through Thanksgiving (flying back to Mpls on Turkey day).  Are there any must do’s at Saratoga?  Happy weekend!



We've only stayed at SSR twice, but here was the information we gathered.

Quick Service:  Artist Palette is one of the best QS in the DVC system.  Definitely worthwhile for a quick bite to eat.

Table Service:  Turf Club has gotten many thumbs up over the years, but some recent definitive "thumbs down" reviews.  We've never eaten there but with so many choices within walking distance at DS, I would probably head in that direction for the variety and quality offered.  

I'm not sure what qualifies as a "must do" at any resort.  It's so personal...some people might find strolling around the grounds a "must do" while others feel it's a "must avoid".    We enjoyed our time at SSR but didn't partake of the spa.  One other thing you can do is to tour the current DVC resort models at the DVC Center there.  Aside from that, I'm not sure what kind of hidden gems are at SSR.  Enjoy your trip planning!


----------



## rkstocke5609

Granny said:


> We've only stayed at SSR twice, but here was the information we gathered.
> 
> Quick Service:  Artist Palette is one of the best QS in the DVC system.  Definitely worthwhile for a quick bite to eat.
> 
> Table Service:  Turf Club has gotten many thumbs up over the years, but some recent definitive "thumbs down" reviews.  We've never eaten there but with so many choices within walking distance at DS, I would probably head in that direction for the variety and quality offered.
> 
> I'm not sure what qualifies as a "must do" at any resort.  It's so personal...some people might find strolling around the grounds a "must do" while others feel it's a "must avoid".    We enjoyed our time at SSR but didn't partake of the spa.  One other thing you can do is to tour the current DVC resort models at the DVC Center there.  Aside from that, I'm not sure what kind of hidden gems are at SSR.  Enjoy your trip planning!



We walked through on our way to DS from a park, it was the easiest solution.  Looking forward to the opportunity to check it out.  I will look for the DVC spot, maybe I can score a FP or 2 for a minimal time investment.  Glad to hear about the QS, to this point I thought the best resort ones were at Coronado & Art of Animation.  Also looking forward to checking the pool & the community room out, oh I guess I want to check out the tree houses as well...


----------



## rkstocke5609

twinklebug said:


> One word: Spa!
> (Expensive, but oh, so worth it. Show up early and enjoy the facilities prior to your ____ (manicure, massage, pedicure, facial)


We have done the Spa at Swan (or is it Dolphin) - I don’t recall, but we did a couples thing and it was pretty cool, I’ll definitely mention this to my wife, maybe she wants to do something with my daughter..(and maybe I can wander for an adult beverage...hmm.. Raglan Rd for a pint of Guinness...)

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Granny

rkstocke5609 said:


> We walked through on our way to DS from a park, it was the easiest solution.  Looking forward to the opportunity to check it out.  I will look for the DVC spot, maybe I can score a FP or 2 for a minimal time investment.  Glad to hear about the QS, to this point I thought the best resort ones were at Coronado & Art of Animation.



I agree that Art of Animation and CS have very good food courts, and the SSR Quick Service does not compare to those.  I was comparing only to the DVC resort quick service options which in general are not all that good.  Compared to DVC resorts, Artists Palette is very good.  Compared to budget and moderate resorts, not so good.  But honestly, there are a lot of quick service options in Disney Springs as well so dining should not be an issue for your trip!  

Are you preferred or standard view?  Just curious since we've only stayed in the Congress Park area.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Granny said:


> I agree that Art of Animation and CS have very good food courts, and the SSR Quick Service does not compare to those.  I was comparing only to the DVC resort quick service options which in general are not all that good.  Compared to DVC resorts, Artists Palette is very good.  Compared to budget and moderate resorts, not so good.  But honestly, there are a lot of quick service options in Disney Springs as well so dining should not be an issue for your trip!
> 
> Are you preferred or standard view?  Just curious since we've only stayed in the Congress Park area.


We went with preferred as the point difference was very nominal...


----------



## BlueFairy

Haven't been to the Lodge in quite some time, since the remodel began.  We are contemplating our first points rental. Can someone please point me to accurate bed descriptions, square footage, and possibly photos of both VWL and CCVC which are up to date?  I seem to be finding old photos or incomplete information in my searching.

Thanks Groupies!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

BlueFairy said:


> Haven't been to the Lodge in quite some time, since the remodel began.  We are contemplating our first points rental. Can someone please point me to accurate bed descriptions, square footage, and possibly photos of both VWL and CCVC which are up to date?  I seem to be finding old photos or incomplete information in my searching.
> 
> Thanks Groupies!



What size villa are you planning on?  If studio the bed config is queen bed and double sleeper sofa in both CCV and BRV plus BRV has a pull down Murphy bed that will sleep a child or shorter adult.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

BlueFairy said:


> Haven't been to the Lodge in quite some time, since the remodel began.  We are contemplating our first points rental. Can someone please point me to accurate bed descriptions, square footage, and possibly photos of both VWL and CCVC which are up to date?  I seem to be finding old photos or incomplete information in my searching.
> 
> Thanks Groupies!



Photos for CCV on allears http://allears.net/acc/g-copper-creek-villas.htm

This photo gallery on allears.net is also current for BRV http://allears.net/acc/g_wlv.htm


----------



## rkstocke5609

BlueFairy said:


> Haven't been to the Lodge in quite some time, since the remodel began.  We are contemplating our first points rental. Can someone please point me to accurate bed descriptions, square footage, and possibly photos of both VWL and CCVC which are up to date?  I seem to be finding old photos or incomplete information in my searching.
> 
> Thanks Groupies!



I’ll add this link for information, stats, & photos.  BRV was remodeled like 5 years ago, and of course CCV is new...

https://dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/villas-at-wilderness-lodge/general-information-25349


----------



## BlueFairy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> What size villa are you planning on?  If studio the bed config is queen bed and double sleeper sofa in both CCV and BRV plus BRV has a pull down Murphy bed that will sleep a child or shorter adult.



We need a studio.  Might prefer BRV. Thanks!



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Photos for CCV on allears http://allears.net/acc/g-copper-creek-villas.htm
> 
> This photo gallery on allears.net is also current for BRV http://allears.net/acc/g_wlv.htm





rkstocke5609 said:


> I’ll add this link for information, stats, & photos.  BRV was remodeled like 5 years ago, and of course CCV is new...
> 
> https://dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/villas-at-wilderness-lodge/general-information-25349



Groupies are so helpful!  I’ll take a look when I get back to my computer. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

BlueFairy said:


> Haven't been to the Lodge in quite some time, since the remodel began.  We are contemplating our first points rental. Can someone please point me to accurate bed descriptions, square footage, and possibly photos of both VWL and CCVC which are up to date?  I seem to be finding old photos or incomplete information in my searching.
> 
> Thanks Groupies!


Others have given you more detailed info, but I thought it might be helpful for a general outlook since the remodeling/reimagining ended.
1) The beach area is gone replaced by Geyser Point Bar & Grill, sort of a quasi QS/TS place that's pretty to look at but has an identity crisis. Food is okay there (a couple of items are good). You'll have to wait to be seated. You can see part of the evening fireworks from there, and the music is piped in.
2) The old Hidden Springs pool is gone, replaced by a new pool that has the theming of an old rock quarry. Not a fan, and the bubbles are missing, but it is a bigger pool that has cabanas you can rent.
3) Cabins span both the north and south side of the main Lodge: 12 on the north, or dock, side and 14 on the south side extending from just past Geyser Point for about 1/5 of a mile. With their addition came the closure of the nature trail, though not the paved bike path that connects WL and FW--that's still there.
4) The south half of the main Lodge is now entirely DVC, the new Copper Creek villas (and the cabins are part of that). The rooms are a bit smaller than VWL rooms due to the constriction architects had to work with the existing spaces, but they are new. Some of it looks great (doors, floors) and some not so much (shotgun kitchen, a weird dresser).
5) And in the latest news, Artist Point is currently accepting ADRs only through Oct 28; apparently, it's going through some renovation of its own and the hot rumor is that will be a character meal. Most of us are hoping that doesn't include the evening meal since that would leave the Lodge without a Signature restaurant.
P.S. Oh, and DVC Mickey is back, along with the bison. . .the geese are still MIA.


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> Hidden Springs pool is gone, replaced by a new pool that has the theming of an old rock quarry. Not a fan, and the bubbles are missing
> _<snip>_
> P.S. Oh, and DVC Mickey is back, along with the bison. . .*the geese are still MIA*.


The geese were only sticking around for the bubbles.


----------



## BlueFairy

Yay for the bison. MIA geese makes me sad.


----------



## Dizny Dad

rkstocke5609 said:


> . . . . . Are there any must do’s at Saratoga?  Happy weekend!



Saratoga Springs was our first Home Resort.  We have always found Congress Park to be the best for solitude and a great QUIET POOL!  The Grandstand next to the pool is our second favorite.  Both are convenient to bus stops.  Artist Palette is a great CS compared to Roaring Fork (So sorry to say),  I enjoy AP so much better, with more selections.  It also combines the souvenir store and food pantry all in one location.  The Spa is certainly a draw, but we have never participated.  The theme is more low key and doesn't hit you over the head as much as many other Disney venues.  A very quiet resort.  We like it alot!


----------



## jimmytammy

Wanted to post this one more time as the change has taken place, mostly changed the wording on page 1


jimmytammy said:


> Attn: All Groupies
> SleepyDog, Kat4Disney and I made a decision over the last couple days to bring an end to the birthdays and anniversaries page.  Its made a great run, and fun to celebrate folks special days.  But over the past few months, we have also seen a rather significant decline in participation once a post has been made, whether others don't join in, or the recipient doesn't respond at all.  Times have changed, and maybe its run its course.  We will be continuing through until the end of June with the remaining Birthdays and Anniversaries.
> 
> I want to personally thank Kathy for taking on the role in the past few years.  She took quite a load off me at that time and I can't thank her enough for doing so.
> 
> All other things here on the groupies will remain the same, and we will continue on the course of keeping it a great safe place to hang out, be yourself, and know you will always have a friend here


----------



## rkstocke5609

sleepydog25 said:


> Others have given you more detailed info, but I thought it might be helpful for a general outlook since the remodeling/reimagining ended.
> 1) The beach area is gone replaced by Geyser Point Bar & Grill, sort of a quasi QS/TS place that's pretty to look at but has an identity crisis. Food is okay there (a couple of items are good). You'll have to wait to be seated. You can see part of the evening fireworks from there, and the music is piped in.
> 2) The old Hidden Springs pool is gone, replaced by a new pool that has the theming of an old rock quarry. Not a fan, and the bubbles are missing, but it is a bigger pool that has cabanas you can rent.
> 3) Cabins span both the north and south side of the main Lodge: 12 on the north, or dock, side and 14 on the south side extending from just past Geyser Point for about 1/5 of a mile. With their addition came the closure of the nature trail, though not the paved bike path that connects WL and FW--that's still there.
> 4) The south half of the main Lodge is now entirely DVC, the new Copper Creek villas (and the cabins are part of that). The rooms are a bit smaller than VWL rooms due to the constriction architects had to work with the existing spaces, but they are new. Some of it looks great (doors, floors) and some not so much (shotgun kitchen, a weird dresser).
> 5) And in the latest news, Artist Point is currently accepting ADRs only through Oct 28; apparently, it's going through some renovation of its own and the hot rumor is that will be a character meal. Most of us are hoping that doesn't include the evening meal since that would leave the Lodge without a Signature restaurant.
> P.S. Oh, and DVC Mickey is back, along with the bison. . .the geese are still MIA.


Cabanas were free when we were there in March and we scored one on three occasions across 8 days.   Did this change?


----------



## sleepydog25

rkstocke5609 said:


> Cabanas were free when we were there in March and we scored one on three occasions across 8 days.   Did this change?


Actually, you are likely correct. When they first mentioned putting them in it was assumed they would have to be rented. Not having stayed in one, I was simply going with what I assumed.  You know the rest of that story. . . 

As for SSR, we liked it well enough, mostly for its proximity to DS. We were at Congress Park and it was an easy walk to DS, not to mention the water way can be fun to watch, as well. Haven't eaten at Artist Palette in some time, but I remember it being better than Roaring Fork. . .and that was before the drop in quality at RF after the refurb. Golf is quite convenient there if you're so inclined. Though it's on the other side of SSR, I could still walk it in about 7-8 minutes at a moderate pace.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rkstocke5609 said:


> Cabanas were free when we were there in March and we scored one on three occasions across 8 days.   Did this change?





sleepydog25 said:


> Actually, you are likely correct. When they first mentioned putting them in it was assumed they would have to be rented. Not having stayed in one, I was simply going with what I assumed.  You know the rest of that story. . .



They were free to start out with at the quiet pool at PVB too.  Then they started charging.  I'd expect it to go the same route at VWL.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> They were free to start out with at the quiet pool at PVB too.  Then they started charging.  I'd expect it to go the same route at VWL.


At the Poly, what happens if all the regular chairs are taken, but a cabana is open? Will the life guards permit the chairs to be pulled out or are you simply out of luck?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> At the Poly, what happens if all the regular chairs are taken, but a cabana is open? Will the life guards permit the chairs to be pulled out or are you simply out of luck?



I have no first hand knowledge but my expectation would be the chairs would stay put in the cabanas.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I have no first hand knowledge but my expectation would be the chairs would stay put in the cabanas.


Yeah, that's my expectation too. Only once have I found a Disney resort pool to be so crowded that there wasn't at least one chair for my family to call "home base" while we swam (Bay lake tower) and we chose to keep walking over to the main pool where there were plenty of places open. I'm sure that if the pool deck is that crowded, then the swimming experience would be akin to being in a sardine can.


----------



## sleepydog25

Well, folks, it's a Monday, and for the first time in a long time, I don't have to go to work on a Monday. My contract ended Friday for my old position, and my new one doesn't start until August. Weird feeling. *Luv* is in the same boat--in between jobs. 

In other news, though it will do no good, I have once again written a couple of people about the likely upcoming change to Artist Point. Sorry, I just can't let this one go. If the rumor turns out to be untrue, then I'll gladly eat crow. Methinks I'll not have to sample that bird, however. As before, I pointed out how having a character meal all day will reduce the restaurant to the ranks of a normal TS, albeit expensive, and thus leave WL without a Signature meal. It's not a huge jump in logic to say that would knock WL from the ranks of a deluxe resort to a high-end moderate.  And I'd certainly never recommend anyone buying points at CCVC if that's the case. Okay, I'm tired. Lot of yard work the last two days, so I'm grumpy. But. I'm not wrong.


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> Well, folks, it's a Monday, and for the first time in a long time, I don't have to go to work on a Monday. My contract ended Friday for my old position, and my new one doesn't start until August. Weird feeling. *Luv* is in the same boat--in between jobs.
> 
> In other news, though it will do no good, I have once again written a couple of people about the likely upcoming change to Artist Point. Sorry, I just can't let this one go. If the rumor turns out to be untrue, then I'll gladly eat crow. Methinks I'll not have to sample that bird, however. As before, I pointed out how having a character meal all day will reduce the restaurant to the ranks of a normal TS, albeit expensive, and thus leave WL without a Signature meal. It's not a huge jump in logic to say that would knock WL from the ranks of a deluxe resort to a high-end moderate.  And I'd certainly never recommend anyone buying points at CCVC if that's the case. Okay, I'm tired. Lot of yard work the last two days, so I'm grumpy. But. I'm not wrong.



You remind me a bit more of Zazu than Grumpy. Zazu has reasoning to back up his attitude.


Spoiler: Look to see another reason....



... Zazu also has to fight for respect, much like you may encounter come fall, LOL. (I do love teachers though) Enjoy the break!


----------



## sleepydog25

Zazu it is!


----------



## Dizny Dad

twinklebug said:


> . . . . . .  . then the swimming experience would be akin to being in a sardine can.



Once when working in Monterrey, Mexico, I had an unusual afternoon off.  It was a typical 110°F afternoon, so I decided that a swim would be in order; it just sounded so refreshing and an energizing break from the work I was doing and the heat of the day.  The pool was packed with children and family type groups; very crowded to say the least.  As I scrambled across the concrete deck that was burning the crap out of my feet, I hit the water.  The water was hotter than the water I use in the bathroom!  Somehow I just hadn't put together that the water was going to be pretty much the same temperature as the air, if not hotter.  It didn't take me more than 10 seconds to realize I was just taking a bath with 100 folks I didn't know.  Out of the pool I came, raced across the griddle like concrete, looked for my towel, that had been moved for me so someone could sit down, and back to my room where it was air conditioned to a wonderfully cool 88°F. (not room A/C, just general hotel hallway cooling).  I enjoyed working in Monterrey, and always found the folks to be more gracious and courteous than in most situations when traveling in the USA.  

Sorry; I couldn't help myself after Twinklebug related the "Sardine Can" experience.


----------



## Dizny Dad

_*Here's hoping that all enjoy their July 4th Activities!*_


----------



## DVC Jen

We are home from a wonderful 7 night Fantasy cruise followed by 4 nights at WDW.  We got home last Thursday, but this is the first chance I have had to get back to the boards.  We came home to a very sick dog.  Our male newfoundland got a really bad skin infection while we were away.  He had to be shaved, put on antibiotics, steroids, medicated shampoo, medicated skin spray as well as wipes.  This is on top of the allergy meds and immunotherapy drops he already gets every day.  He was in really bad shape.  He had lost nearly 20 pounds in 15 days.  Today he is finally starting to get back to our big, affectionate goofy boy.  Our other two dogs are fine.   

The cruise was AMAZING.  We had an extended veranda room all the way aft.  Vibrations were so so our first night but after that not bad at all.  Ship and service - fantastic as always.  We had a great experience in St. Martin.  We did a make your own perfume/cologne excursion through DCL.  It took us to Tijon perfumery where we donned lab coats had a quick introduction/class and then were able to make our own fragrance.  We had to name it and got to bring a decent sized bottle home with us.  We were also given a gift bag filled with other goodies including another full size fragrance of our choice.  This was our 4th DCL cruise and my all time favorite excursion.  It was more on the pricey side but for what we got - totally worth it.  I want to do it again!

We had a really nice room on the 5th floor at BRV.  When we checked in we went to the grocery and stocked up. We had decided to cook most meals in our room since we were kind of over the big meals from the 7 night cruise.  That first night about 11:30 we noticed the frig was NOT cooling.  Ian called and was told someone would be right up to look at it.  No one came so after about 45 minutes he called the main WL phone number.  That worked and someone came up immediately.  For some reason the frig was on an auto defrost mode and she was able to get it off that and into normal cooling. She also brought by a studio sized frig just incase.  Then much to our amazement we were credited 200.00 for groceries (no need everything was still OK at that point) and also given 3 anytime fast passes for each of the 4 of us.  They had some restrictions - no Pandora or Frozen but that was Ok. We used them the next day at the MK.  We weren't expecting them nor asked for anything more than a working frig so that was really nice and appreciated.

We also got to try out the new pool for the first time and liked it.  Ian thought it should be a bit deeper, but I thought it was perfect.  Now he is 6ft 2 and I am 4ft 11 so the difference of opinion is understandable.   

This was the first vacation in 2 years all 4 of us were together.  Our youngest went with us this time and it was really nice having her (most of the time it was really nice - to be fair she is not used to living with us anymore and it is an adjustment for her as it is for us).  It is the most/longest time frame we have spent with her since she moved out.  Letting her go back to Austin last Thursday broke my heart.  But she is happy and will be home again later this month.   

I am dying to go on another cruise.  I was kind of surprised to realize I actually enjoy the cruises more than the parks right now.  Maybe if I teach myself to slow down, stop and smell the roses more when we are in the parks I would feel differently.  There is a HUGE difference in the trips Ian and I take by ourselves and the ones where we have our (adult) kids with us.  Or maybe it is just because we have been to the parks 4 times in 2 years and it has been 5 years since we cruised.  Regardless - I really want to cruise again as soon as we can.  DCL is very pricey though and with changes coming to Ian's company (a buy out) we are not sure how things will be in the future so it may be a while.  DL is also on our radar - maybe for next year.  We lived close to the corner of Ball Rd and Euclid in Anaheim for 3 years.  That is where we were living when our oldest was born.  We haven't been back to California since we moved in October of '93 so we are really considering it.  Anyone have any idea how hard it would be to get a 1 bedroom at VG in June, at the 7 month window?


----------



## sleepydog25

DVC Jen said:


> Anyone have any idea how hard it would be to get a 1 bedroom at VG in June, at the 7 month window?


From personal experience, extremely difficult. We were just there a couple of weeks ago for five nights, and we were online at the very moment the 7-month window opened. We got one night. The next day, the second night opened up. A couple of weeks later, a GV opened up the last two nights so we splurged and took those. The middle night never opened up for any category. We waitlisted the entire time and hit the RAT often. Now, some people (including a couple on here) have had better luck, but for us, it was no bueno. The issue lies with walking reservations. About a week out, a 1BR was still available for all the nights we wanted. The next day things began disappearing a day or two at a time as a few people began walking their reservation. I suppose we could have opted to do the same. Regardless, we wound up with two nights in a 1BR, one night at DLH in a split BA room, and then two nights in a wonderful GV. Doing a double split stay was a bit laborious but the CMs were wonderful and kept our bags that third night since all we took was overnight stuff. Your results might vary, but I wouldn't count on being able to put together more than a couple of nights in a row at any given time.


----------



## twokats

DVC Jen said:


> I am dying to go on another cruise.  I was kind of surprised to realize I actually enjoy the cruises more than the parks right now.  Maybe if I teach myself to slow down, stop and smell the roses more when we are in the parks I would feel differently.  There is a HUGE difference in the trips Ian and I take by ourselves and the ones where we have our (adult) kids with us.  Or maybe it is just because we have been to the parks 4 times in 2 years and it has been 5 years since we cruised.  Regardless - I really want to cruise again as soon as we can.  DCL is very pricey though and with changes coming to Ian's company (a buy out) we are not sure how things will be in the future so it may be a while.  DL is also on our radar - maybe for next year.  We lived close to the corner of Ball Rd and Euclid in Anaheim for 3 years.  That is where we were living when our oldest was born.  We haven't been back to California since we moved in October of '93 so we are really considering it.  Anyone have any idea how hard it would be to get a 1 bedroom at VG in June, at the 7 month window?



Jen, my husband is the same way. . . he loves the Disney cruises and tolerates the parks (when he even goes with us, which is usually before or after a cruise in Florida)
So that is the reason lately I schedule more cruises than I do park visits.


----------



## rkstocke5609

DVC Jen said:


> We are home from a wonderful 7 night Fantasy cruise followed by 4 nights at WDW.  We got home last Thursday, but this is the first chance I have had to get back to the boards.  We came home to a very sick dog.  Our male newfoundland got a really bad skin infection while we were away.  He had to be shaved, put on antibiotics, steroids, medicated shampoo, medicated skin spray as well as wipes.  This is on top of the allergy meds and immunotherapy drops he already gets every day.  He was in really bad shape.  He had lost nearly 20 pounds in 15 days.  Today he is finally starting to get back to our big, affectionate goofy boy.  Our other two dogs are fine.
> 
> The cruise was AMAZING.  We had an extended veranda room all the way aft.  Vibrations were so so our first night but after that not bad at all.  Ship and service - fantastic as always.  We had a great experience in St. Martin.  We did a make your own perfume/cologne excursion through DCL.  It took us to Tijon perfumery where we donned lab coats had a quick introduction/class and then were able to make our own fragrance.  We had to name it and got to bring a decent sized bottle home with us.  We were also given a gift bag filled with other goodies including another full size fragrance of our choice.  This was our 4th DCL cruise and my all time favorite excursion.  It was more on the pricey side but for what we got - totally worth it.  I want to do it again!
> 
> We had a really nice room on the 5th floor at BRV.  When we checked in we went to the grocery and stocked up. We had decided to cook most meals in our room since we were kind of over the big meals from the 7 night cruise.  That first night about 11:30 we noticed the frig was NOT cooling.  Ian called and was told someone would be right up to look at it.  No one came so after about 45 minutes he called the main WL phone number.  That worked and someone came up immediately.  For some reason the frig was on an auto defrost mode and she was able to get it off that and into normal cooling. She also brought by a studio sized frig just incase.  Then much to our amazement we were credited 200.00 for groceries (no need everything was still OK at that point) and also given 3 anytime fast passes for each of the 4 of us.  They had some restrictions - no Pandora or Frozen but that was Ok. We used them the next day at the MK.  We weren't expecting them nor asked for anything more than a working frig so that was really nice and appreciated.
> 
> We also got to try out the new pool for the first time and liked it.  Ian thought it should be a bit deeper, but I thought it was perfect.  Now he is 6ft 2 and I am 4ft 11 so the difference of opinion is understandable.
> 
> This was the first vacation in 2 years all 4 of us were together.  Our youngest went with us this time and it was really nice having her (most of the time it was really nice - to be fair she is not used to living with us anymore and it is an adjustment for her as it is for us).  It is the most/longest time frame we have spent with her since she moved out.  Letting her go back to Austin last Thursday broke my heart.  But she is happy and will be home again later this month.
> 
> I am dying to go on another cruise.  I was kind of surprised to realize I actually enjoy the cruises more than the parks right now.  Maybe if I teach myself to slow down, stop and smell the roses more when we are in the parks I would feel differently.  There is a HUGE difference in the trips Ian and I take by ourselves and the ones where we have our (adult) kids with us.  Or maybe it is just because we have been to the parks 4 times in 2 years and it has been 5 years since we cruised.  Regardless - I really want to cruise again as soon as we can.  DCL is very pricey though and with changes coming to Ian's company (a buy out) we are not sure how things will be in the future so it may be a while.  DL is also on our radar - maybe for next year.  We lived close to the corner of Ball Rd and Euclid in Anaheim for 3 years.  That is where we were living when our oldest was born.  We haven't been back to California since we moved in October of '93 so we are really considering it.  Anyone have any idea how hard it would be to get a 1 bedroom at VG in June, at the 7 month window?



We had success booking a 1BR at VGC for Spring Break at 7 months, we went Sunday night through Friday morning checkout to avoid the weekend nights.  Hopefully you will have the same luck in June!  Trouble may be the StarWars land opening....


----------



## Corinne

Welcome back Jen, your trip sounds like it was wonderful! It’s always so great when you can spend an extended period of time with your adult kids!

I’m sorry to hear about your dog, but glad to hear he’s getting better!


----------



## Corinne

Happy Fourth of July Groupies! Today is our younger sons 28th birthday....how could this possibly be!?? Hope you all have a peaceful and safe holiday.


----------



## Granny

A Happy 4th of July to all Groupies!   Let's take a moment to remember in deep appreciation our forefathers who took the risk of high treason to gain our freedoms.  And who wrote such impassioned documents declaring our freedom and rights.  Truly people of vision and courage!


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> Today is our younger sons 28th birthday....how could this possibly be!??




Gee *Corinne*...two more years and your son will be older than you!


----------



## DVC Jen

Corinne said:


> Happy Fourth of July Groupies! Today is our younger sons 28th birthday....how could this possibly be!?? Hope you all have a peaceful and safe holiday.




Happy Birthday to your son.


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> Gee *Corinne*...two more years and your son will be older than you!



*Granny~*I know, right!!!


----------



## Corinne

DVC Jen said:


> Happy Birthday to your son.



Thanks Jen!


----------



## twokats

Hope all groupies had a fantastic 4th of July!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Folks!
Burning the Midnight Oil these days(and I think my oil tank is running dry)so I wanted to say a Happy(but belated)4th of July to all you wonderful folks!!

Jen, trip sounds wonderful!  Im sorry your furry little one has been under the weather but glad he is on the mend


----------



## ErinC

Jen sounds like a great trip (minus the dog scare). We loved cruising when we went too. Been awhile though. I personally loved cruising because it separated DH from work. Probably now he could still buy some plan that they could hunt him and down and bother him like they do everywhere else we go. 

Sleepy, love your pics. I want to DL again someday. It's been about 16 years since my one and only visit there. I was secretly going to see if I could get us a layover in LAX on the Hawaii trip, but right now I'd just to like to locate air fare to Hawaii that doesn't make me feel like I should make a decision between college for one of my kids vs. vacation. Also, Sleepy, still waiting on my school schedule to see what I'm teaching next year. I'm sure you left your teachers in good hands though!

We had a nice low key day for the 4th. Went to see Incredibles 2 and then watched fireworks down on Mobile Bay. They were pretty good, but when your a Disney fan everything else just seems to pale in comparison.


----------



## sleepydog25

Posting from the lovely environs of HHI, though not the Disney resort. Nope, we're in the Palmetto Dunes area which, for those who don't know, is directly across the main drag from the Disney resort. We got her yesterday and leave Sunday. This is our third visit here, and in the past, we've stayed at the Marriott right on the beach. This time, we're in a rental villa about 3/4 mile from the beach. It's lovely, situated on a golf course, and we can be at the beach in about two minutes. It's our brief anniversary trip with just the two of us since our trip to DL was with my daughter. We've strolled along the beach (Starbucks in hand), had Mickey waffles at the Disney resort and played corn hole (I won) and bocci ball (*Luv* won). We sat out at the pool with Bloody Marys, had a great meal at our favorite place here on the island (OMBRA Cucina), and are about to head out to grab some fresh seafood for lunch. Hope all the Groupies are doing well.  Will post pics at some point. . .I hope.


----------



## DVC Jen

sleepydog25 said:


> Posting from the lovely environs of HHI, though not the Disney resort. Nope, we're in the Palmetto Dunes area which, for those who don't know, is directly across the main drag from the Disney resort. We got her yesterday and leave Sunday. This is our third visit here, and in the past, we've stayed at the Marriott right on the beach. This time, we're in a rental villa about 3/4 mile from the beach. It's lovely, situated on a golf course, and we can be at the beach in about two minutes. It's our brief anniversary trip with just the two of us since our trip to DL was with my daughter. We've strolled along the beach (Starbucks in hand), had Mickey waffles at the Disney resort and played corn hole (I won) and bocci ball (*Luv* won). We sat out at the pool with Bloody Marys, had a great meal at our favorite place here on the island (OMBRA Cucina), and are about to head out to grab some fresh seafood for lunch. Hope all the Groupies are doing well.  Will post pics at some point. . .I hope.




Enjoy


----------



## twinklebug

Just saw that Neil Patrick Harris is to be the guest narrator at the Candlelight Processional Dec 3, 4, 5 & 6th. I'm not one who will look twice at any celebrity but he's so charming and fun I've always wanted to listen to him narrate the story in person.  It will be my daughter & I. Any tips on attending?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Just saw that Neil Patrick Harris is to be the guest narrator at the Candlelight Processional Dec 4,5 & 6th. I'm not one who will look twice at any celebrity but he's so charming and fun I've always wanted to listen to him narrate the story in person.  It will be my daughter & I. Any tips on attending?



He's popular so I'd go ahead with a dining package.  Biergarten has become a favorite for us - it's one of the lower cost and includes a show of it's own!


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> Just saw that Neil Patrick Harris is to be the guest narrator at the Candlelight Processional Dec 3, 4, 5 & 6th. I'm not one who will look twice at any celebrity but he's so charming and fun I've always wanted to listen to him narrate the story in person.  It will be my daughter & I. Any tips on attending?


No, but I met him once back in L.A. when _Doogie Howser_ was a hit show. He was to be a guest star on the show _Win, Lose, or Draw_, so he was checking out what would be expected of him when he came on. Yes, I was on that show though not with him. I had Ian Buchanan, Stuart Pankin, Pam Postmen,  and Pat Carroll--the year she voiced Ursula!


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> He's popular so I'd go ahead with a dining package.  Biergarten has become a favorite for us - it's one of the lower cost and includes a show of it's own!


I second this!  CP itself has become so popular that it’s tough to get into let alone get decent seat. And Biergarten is an excellent choice too. Splurge if you want to see it!


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> No, but I met him once back in L.A. when _Doogie Howser_ was a hit show. He was to be a guest star on the show _Win, Lose, or Draw_, so he was checking out what would be expected of him when he came on. Yes, I was on that show though not with him. I had Ian Buchanan, Stuart Pankin, Pam Postmen,  and Pat Carroll--the year she voiced Ursula!


1st Harrison Ford now this. What other tricks you got up your sleeve Sly?
Hope you and Luv have a great time!!


----------



## Corinne

twinklebug said:


> Just saw that Neil Patrick Harris is to be the guest narrator at the Candlelight Processional Dec 3, 4, 5 & 6th. I'm not one who will look twice at any celebrity but he's so charming and fun I've always wanted to listen to him narrate the story in person.  It will be my daughter & I. Any tips on attending?



Hi Cindy,

I saw this too....and would love to see him narrate.  Unfortunately we don’t have plans to visit this December (yet). But I doubt we can swing it.


----------



## Corinne

Have a great anniversary trip *Sleepy & Luv!*


----------



## Corinne

OK, this speaks to how observant (weird??) I am, but, has anyone noticed the new graphic on the DVC site when the page is loading?  I am so happy they changed it from (what I interpreted as) Angry Woody telling you to hold your horses! Yes,, I know, I am odd......


----------



## jimmytammy

Corrine
I saw this the other day but being the un-observant I have become recently(used to not be this way but old age/being overly busy with work or a combo of both has made me this way)it didn’t dawn on me that Woody was gone. I do agree it’s less negative


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> He's popular so I'd go ahead with a dining package.  Biergarten has become a favorite for us - it's one of the lower cost and includes a show of it's own!





jimmytammy said:


> I second this!  CP itself has become so popular that it’s tough to get into let alone get decent seat. And Biergarten is an excellent choice too. Splurge if you want to see it!



Thank you guys for the reminder about CP.  I had forgotten to put a reminder on my calendar to book it.  Anyone know about when they open up the booking for Candlelight Processional dinner packages?


----------



## Granny

Granny said:


> Thank you guys for the reminder about CP.  I had forgotten to put a reminder on my calendar to book it.  Anyone know about when they open up the booking for Candlelight Processional dinner packages?



Never mind, I found the information.

According to the Disney Food Blog, booking will be available *starting this Wednesday on July 11*. 

And here is the list of narrators so far:

Chita Rivera: November 22-23, 2018
Neil Patrick Harris: December 3 -6, 2018
Whoopi Goldberg: December 7-9, 2018
Blair Underwood: December 13-14, 2018
Gary Sinise: December 15-17, 2018
Pat Sajak: December 18-20, 2018
Edward James Olmos: December 24-25, 2018
Jodi Benson: December 26-27, 2018

Good luck everyone who is booking!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> View attachment 335305 OK, this speaks to how observant (weird??) I am, but, has anyone noticed the new graphic on the DVC site when the page is loading?  I am so happy they changed it from (what I interpreted as) Angry Woody telling you to hold your horses! Yes,, I know, I am odd......



I did notice the change Corinne!  Maybe it's the horsey person in me but I really miss Woody and Bullseye.  They at least seemed to be running and moving to get things done.  These floaty balloons are just taking their time.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> He's popular so I'd go ahead with a dining package.  Biergarten has become a favorite for us - it's one of the lower cost and includes a show of it's own!





jimmytammy said:


> I second this!  CP itself has become so popular that it’s tough to get into let alone get decent seat. And Biergarten is an excellent choice too. Splurge if you want to see it!





Granny said:


> Never mind, I found the information.
> 
> According to the Disney Food Blog, booking will be available *starting this Wednesday on July 11*.
> 
> And here is the list of narrators so far:
> 
> Chita Rivera: November 22-23, 2018
> Neil Patrick Harris: December 3 -6, 2018
> Whoopi Goldberg: December 7-9, 2018
> Blair Underwood: December 13-14, 2018
> Gary Sinise: December 15-17, 2018
> Pat Sajak: December 18-20, 2018
> Edward James Olmos: December 24-25, 2018
> Jodi Benson: December 26-27, 2018
> 
> Good luck everyone who is booking!



Good info! Hope to get a dining package on Wednesday, I'm sure they will sell out. I have never eaten at Biergarten, always wanted to see inside, but the food offerings were never an attraction for us. With only 2 of us to feed verses 4 this time, it is high on the possibility list. I assume prices will be UP there for everything. Time to do some more digging...



Corinne said:


> Hi Cindy,
> 
> I saw this too....and would love to see him narrate.  Unfortunately we don’t have plans to visit this December (yet). But I doubt we can swing it.



Aw. You'll be missed. I liked our all too brief meeting last year and had hoped I'd be a bit less awkward this year (there's no telling when my introvertedness, if that's a word, will get the better of me). I'll do my best to net some of that charm off NPH. Bring it back north for you. 

(Groupies... I've heard good things about Gary Sinise too!)


----------



## twinklebug

Corinne said:


> View attachment 335305 OK, this speaks to how observant (weird??) I am, but, has anyone noticed the new graphic on the DVC site when the page is loading?  I am so happy they changed it from (what I interpreted as) Angry Woody telling you to hold your horses! Yes,, I know, I am odd......





KAT4DISNEY said:


> I did notice the change Corinne!  Maybe it's the horsey person in me but I really miss Woody and Bullseye.  They at least seemed to be running and moving to get things done.  These floaty balloons are just taking their time.



I miss Woody. Maybe it's from when my kids were small, watching Toy Story over and over and over, but the character seems to be a part of my DNA now.
The _floaty _balloons do take too long to move along. 

In other news regarding the new website functionality... I saw at one point we had the ability to modify our reservations, but they quickly zapped that (something was broken? perhaps folk were able to make changes that were not allowed?)  The site worked flawlessly for a reservation I was attempting to walk forward though - let me cancel and re-book without a hiccup which the older version always required multiple refreshes and a minor myocardial _infarction _while doing so. It was nice for a change.


----------



## ErinC

Corinne said:


> View attachment 335305 OK, this speaks to how observant (weird??) I am, but, has anyone noticed the new graphic on the DVC site when the page is loading?  I am so happy they changed it from (what I interpreted as) Angry Woody telling you to hold your horses! Yes,, I know, I am odd......



I noticed the change as well. I kinda liked it though, but thought it strange they would remove the Toy Story reference with the new opening at the studios.

One other question, those of you who have booked Aulani before. I haven't had success getting my reservation to link with MDE. Are we supposed to be able to do that? I know Christmas will be very busy there, how far ahead should we be able to book dining there?


----------



## jimmytammy

ErinC said:


> I noticed the change as well. I kinda liked it though, but thought it strange they would remove the Toy Story reference with the new opening at the studios.
> 
> One other question, those of you who have booked Aulani before. I haven't had success getting my reservation to link with MDE. Are we supposed to be able to do that? I know Christmas will be very busy there, how far ahead should we be able to book dining there?


We booked Aulani Thurs for dates in Feb. When we visited there 2 yrs ago I don’t remember the ressies lining up with MDE back then.  

You can book dining online 6 mos ahead at Disneyaulani.com then select dining and then make ressies
Or call 808-674-6200 for dining

Hope this helps


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Good info! Hope to get a dining package on Wednesday, I'm sure they will sell out. I have never eaten at Biergarten, always wanted to see inside, but the food offerings were never an attraction for us. With only 2 of us to feed verses 4 this time, it is high on the possibility list. I assume prices will be UP there for everything. Time to do some more digging...
> 
> 
> 
> Aw. You'll be missed. I liked our all too brief meeting last year and had hoped I'd be a bit less awkward this year (there's no telling when my introvertedness, if that's a word, will get the better of me). I'll do my best to net some of that charm off NPH. Bring it back north for you.
> 
> (Groupies... I've heard good things about Gary Sinise too!)



I don't think I've ever seen all the CP packages sell out until maybe shortly before the day or a bit earlier if it's something popular.  Certain locations will book up but others will be open.  I've even booked it day of 2 or 3 years ago. And there's definitely an upcharge for the CP.   Biergarten is one of the last to book.  They may have a lot more reservations dedicated to it since it's a buffet and probably turns seats over more quickly.  I think a lot of people question the menu but I'd bet most could find at least a couple of things to enjoy there - or a lot more than they expect.  I avoided it for years even though I like a lot of German foods.  It has communal seating if your group doesn't fill a table but it really isn't a big deal.  Had some good Dr Who conversation with table mates the first time we dined there!  And by chance, maybe since we never do fill a full table or maybe because it's CP reservations, we've always been seated right by the stage and had a great view of the show.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

FYI, people are reporting that AP holders can call in and book the CP package on the 10th - a day earlier than general booking opens.


----------



## Corinne

Happy Sunday Groupies!

Just booked FP’s for our September trip! I love the Aliens from TS, but I think the ride will be too much spinning, so I’m passing for now.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I don't think I've ever seen all the CP packages sell out until maybe shortly before the day or a bit earlier if it's something popular.  Certain locations will book up but others will be open.  I've even booked it day of 2 or 3 years ago. And there's definitely an upcharge for the CP.   Biergarten is one of the last to book.  They may have a lot more reservations dedicated to it since it's a buffet and probably turns seats over more quickly.  I think a lot of people question the menu but I'd bet most could find at least a couple of things to enjoy there - or a lot more than they expect.  I avoided it for years even though I like a lot of German foods.  It has communal seating if your group doesn't fill a table but it really isn't a big deal.  Had some good Dr Who conversation with table mates the first time we dined there!  And by chance, maybe since we never do fill a full table or maybe because it's CP reservations, we've always been seated right by the stage and had a great view of the show.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> FYI, people are reporting that AP holders can call in and book the CP package on the 10th - a day earlier than general booking opens.



I can confirm that AP holders can book CP dinner packages tomorrow:

 

Now we'll just have to figure out which restaurant we want.  Good luck for anyone booking a dinner package.


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> We booked Aulani Thurs  . . . . . . .



Woo Hoo!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> Woo Hoo!!



 Thanks Dad!!  We are excited too.  And just as excited to finally get to walk Walts park following the Hawaii visit


----------



## sleepydog25

You'll love DL, *JT*.  If you have any questions, just ask. Since we were just there, things are still fresh on my mind.

With that in mind, here are a few thoughts that struck me and might be of usefulness. . .
1) Despite others insisting otherwise, we managed to hit all the rides we wanted easily enough just using the regular FP system. We were going to use the upgraded version that costs an extra $10 per day per person, but didn't after trying the parks without it the first day. We made very good use of EMH and would ride a lot before the park opened to non-guest patrons. After that, we'd do FPs. Now, sometimes the next FP time would open up before we had actually gotten to our original FP. . .as quickly as 45 minutes later a couple of times. With fewer rides at the two parks, getting the $10 option meant re-riding the same major attractions more times than we needed. Others would feel differently, I know. Now, if you're only there a couple of days or so, then I think the extra cost could be worthwhile.
2) No need to sweat the dining as much as at WDW. Easier to get into places, and with Downtown Disney literally just outside the main gates of both parks, it's easy to dine there instead of in the parks.
3) To do WOC or Fantasmic dining packages or not? We did neither show this time, but based on my prior experience there, I'd not do a dining package. Yes, it gets you into a reserved viewing section, but those sections are far from the best seats in the house. Show up 90 minutes early and camp out at the entrance to the best viewing areas (you can find that on Hydroguy's DL thread), and you can get right down front. Trust me, that's a much better viewing area, especially for WOC.
4) Definitely catch the parades. An hour or so early should be plenty of time to grab a spot. Heck, my daughter and I went the first night, and we got there maybe 40 minutes ahead of time and got great spots.
5) Do all the classic rides that WDW no longer has (or never did have). Is Mr Toad's Wild Ride awesome? No. But, as a Disney enthusiast, it's a must see.
6) Do all the rides that match up with their cousins in WDW: POTC, HM, Space Mtn, Autopia, et.al., to see which ones you like better. You might be surprised!
7) I assume you're staying at VGC, but don't forget to visit the other two hotels just to check them out. Of particular note is the classic DLH and it's differently themed buildings. It will provide a bit of nostalgia for you.
8) Ride the monorail, but ask to get in the front car. You may have to wait awhile (we waited over half an hour), but it's worth it to ride the monorail loop (only two stops: DL park and DD) with the pilot/driver.
9) If you are staying at VGC, there's an entrance just for GCH guests to CA Adventure; however, first thing in the mornings at EMH, it can be a long line. It moves fairly well, though. You can always go to the DD entrance from the hotel (a one minute walk from the lobby) instead which is often less crowded, but then you'll have to walk all the way around to the entrance to CA Adventure. Still, it's a good option should you grab breakfast in DD first thing in the morning.
10) Bag checks are at the entrance to DD (should you go to the DLH, for instance) or when you exit the GCH either into DD or into CA Adventure. Either way, you will be bag checked (if you have one) and will have to go through a metal detector each time you leave the hotel. However, once through, you don't have to do it again entering the park. DD is considered part of the parks area, so once in there, you won't be scanned or checked unless you go back to your hotel and then leave again.
11) EMH is simple. They alternate days at the two parks.

Okay, that's about it. I've been meaning to post this for those who haven't been, anyway, so perhaps this will help you, too.


----------



## DVC Jen

Granny said:


> I can confirm that AP holders can book CP dinner packages tomorrow:
> 
> View attachment 335777
> 
> Now we'll just have to figure out which restaurant we want.  Good luck for anyone booking a dinner package.



Enjoy my fellow groupies.  We won't be going this December.   I am bummed but with a buy out of the company my husband works for and things we need to fix around the house we are skipping our parents only trip this year.  Crossing my fingers for a parents only cruise in 2019.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> You'll love DL, *JT*.  If you have any questions, just ask. Since we were just there, things are still fresh on my mind.
> 
> With that in mind, here are a few things that struck me and might be of usefulness. . .
> 1) Despite others insisting otherwise, we managed to hit all the rides we wanted easily enough just using the regular FP system. We were going to use the upgraded version that costs an extra $10 per day per person, but didn't after trying the parks without it the first day. We made very good use of EMH and would ride a lot before the park opened to non-guest patrons. After that, we'd do FPs. Now, sometimes the next FP time would open up before we had actually gotten to our original FP. . .as quickly as 45 minutes later a couple of times. With fewer rides at the two parks, getting the $10 option meant re-riding the same major attractions more times than we needed. Others would feel differently, I know. Now, if you're only there a couple of days or so, then I think the extra cost could be worthwhile.
> 2) No need to sweat the dining as much as at WDW. Easier to get into places, and with Downtown Disney literally just outside the main gates of both parks, it's easy to dine there instead of in the parks.
> 3) To do WOC or Fantasmic dining packages or not? We did neither show this time, but based on my prior experience there, I'd not do a dining package. Yes, it gets you into a reserved viewing section, but those sections are far from the best seats in the house. Show up 90 minutes early and camp out at the entrance to the best viewing areas (you can find that on Hydroguy's DL thread), and you can get right down front. Trust me, that's a much better viewing area, especially for WOC.
> 4) Definitely catch the parades. An hour or so early should be plenty of time to grab a spot. Heck, my daughter and I went the first night, and we got there maybe 40 minutes ahead of time and got great spots.
> 5) Do all the classic rides that WDW no longer has (or never did have). Is Mr Toad's Wild Ride awesome? No. But, as a Disney enthusiast, it's a must see.
> 6) Do all the rides that match up with their cousins in WDW: POTC, HM, Space Mtn, Autopia, et.al., to see which ones you like better. You might be surprised!
> 7) I assume you're staying at VGC, but don't forget to visit the other two hotels just to check them out. Of particular note is the classic DLH and it's differently themed buildings. It will provide a bit of nostalgia for you.
> 8) Ride the monorail, but ask to get in the front car. You may have to wait awhile (we waited over half an hour), but it's worth it to ride the monorail loop (only two stops: DL park and DD) with the pilot/driver.
> 9) If you are staying at VGC, there's an entrance just for GCH guests to CA Adventure; however, first thing in the mornings at EMH, it can be a long line. It moves fairly well, though. You can always go to the DD entrance from the hotel (a one minute walk from the lobby) instead which is often less crowded, but then you'll have to walk all the way around to the entrance to CA Adventure. Still, it's a good option should you grab breakfast in DD first thing in the morning.
> 10) Bag checks are at the entrance to DD (should you go to the DLH, for instance) or when you exit the GCH either into DD or into CA Adventure. Either way, you will be bag checked (if you have one) and will have to go through a metal detector each time you leave the hotel. However, once through, you don't have to do it again entering the park. DD is considered part of the parks area, so once in there, you won't be scanned or checked unless you go back to your hotel and then leave again.
> 11) EMH is simple. They alternate days at the two parks.
> 
> Okay, that's about it. I've been meaning to post this for those who haven't been, anyway, so perhaps this will help you, too.




Great summary of DLR comments, *Sleepy*!  

Now that I've had some time since my visit to DLR in April, I think I am in agreement with pretty much everything you mentioned.  We are definitely not early morning people, so morning EMH hours are not something we do.  For us the upgraded FP was worth the money for our 2 day visit.    

I can't comment on WOC or Fantasmic with or without dining packages because neither show was running during our visit.  Those two shows alone might make a return trip show up at some point in our future.

It sounds like the park entrance lines (during the course of the day) were not a big issue during your stay?  We found it a bit time consuming to park hop since the lines were significant for the two days we went. 

I think the key is to avoid the two day approach if you can.  For us, WDW is very leisurely and we felt rushed during our DLR visit since we didn't know if we'd ever be back and we were there for only two days.  Even if we had just added a 3rd day I think we would have had a more relaxing visit.

We also visited on a Wednesday and Thursday as everything we read indicates that DLR is really packed with locals on the weekends.  We were surprised at the size of the crowds during the weekday, but again we noticed it more because we were on a short visit, and we don't use EMH. 

The only tip I'd add to your list is:

12)  Definitely take in the Frozen show at DCA.  Even if you get a little nauseous seeing Elsa & Anna again or hearing "that song" for the 10 millionth time...the show is definitely worth attending.   It is most definitely not like its cousin at WDW...it is more like it's a rich uncle to the WDW version!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> I can confirm that AP holders can book CP dinner packages tomorrow:
> 
> View attachment 335777
> 
> Now we'll just have to figure out which restaurant we want.  Good luck for anyone booking a dinner package.



And I just saw on the DVC facebook page that apparently DVC members can also do early booking tomorrow, July 10th.  Not really promoted at all.....


----------



## rkstocke5609

Granny said:


> Great summary of DLR comments, *Sleepy*!
> 
> Now that I've had some time since my visit to DLR in April, I think I am in agreement with pretty much everything you mentioned.  We are definitely not early morning people, so morning EMH hours are not something we do.  For us the upgraded FP was worth the money for our 2 day visit.
> 
> I can't comment on WOC or Fantasmic with or without dining packages because neither show was running during our visit.  Those two shows alone might make a return trip show up at some point in our future.
> 
> It sounds like the park entrance lines (during the course of the day) were not a big issue during your stay?  We found it a bit time consuming to park hop since the lines were significant for the two days we went.
> 
> I think the key is to avoid the two day approach if you can.  For us, WDW is very leisurely and we felt rushed during our DLR visit since we didn't know if we'd ever be back and we were there for only two days.  Even if we had just added a 3rd day I think we would have had a more relaxing visit.
> 
> We also visited on a Wednesday and Thursday as everything we read indicates that DLR is really packed with locals on the weekends.  We were surprised at the size of the crowds during the weekday, but again we noticed it more because we were on a short visit, and we don't use EMH.
> 
> The only tip I'd add to your list is:
> 
> 12)  Definitely take in the Frozen show at DCA.  Even if you get a little nauseous seeing Elsa & Anna again or hearing "that song" for the 10 millionth time...the show is definitely worth attending.   It is most definitely not like its cousin at WDW...it is more like it's a rich uncle to the WDW version!



Yes!  The Anna @ the Hyperion is quite spiced up, we really enjoyed this as well.  Both times we went we did Sunday night (late flight arrival) through about 8:00 PM Friday (red eye departure).  So, I definitely recommend more than two days.  I like my pool time!


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy, Granny and Ron, thanks for the great tips!  Going to copy these right now so not to have to remember which page they were on come Feb.


----------



## horselover

twinklebug said:


> Just saw that Neil Patrick Harris is to be the guest narrator at the Candlelight Processional Dec 3, 4, 5 & 6th. I'm not one who will look twice at any celebrity but he's so charming and fun I've always wanted to listen to him narrate the story in person.  It will be my daughter & I. Any tips on attending?



I always miss him.  I have Whoopi & Blair Underwood for my dates.  That is if I go which I likely will, but there is a possibility I might be going to Tahiti over those dates instead.  I'm in the running for an agent trip, but the competition to get chosen is quite high so I'm not getting my hopes up.  Then again that's what I said about the Australia trip & I was chosen for that.  We'll see. I hope everyone got the dining packages they were looking for.  I don't have that much of an interest in seeing either Whoopi or Blair to shell out the $$ for a dining package.  I can hear the music just fine from the back.

Hope everyone had a nice 4th.  I know I still owe you some pictures.  I do have them on my computer now.  I'll try to get a few up this week.  Choosing a few is going to be hard.  I took over 1k pictures.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Good Luck Julie!


----------



## ErinC

Counting down til Friday until my introduction to Toystory land! Heading out tomorrow to nearby St. Augustine to DD's apartment. Thursday we are going to split some time between a water park and Disney Springs, then Friday is HS. We've never taken this short of a trip. I don't know that we will be able to go and not step foot in MK for at least a few minutes. DD18 says she'll go by herself on Thursday night if she has to. Trying to enjoy everything we can from having these premium AP's this year. After this year we'll have to take some time off and let the points recover!


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> And I just saw on the DVC facebook page that apparently DVC members can also do early booking tomorrow, July 10th.  Not really promoted at all.....




I can confirm that DVC can book today (in addition to AP and TIW card holders).  I just got off the phone with WDW-DINE after a 35 minute hold time and booked Candlelight Processional Dinner Package for our December trip.   The CM I talked to said that they will have "everyone" answering phones tomorrow and they expect waits in excess of 1 hour to book the package.  

It's good to go through this every once in a while to make sure that I appreciate things like on-line DVC booking and booking regular meals with MDE.    It's so rare that I have to call MS or other numbers that I forget that this used to be the norm!


----------



## rkstocke5609

OK Groupies, so we are going in November & are planning for March to be a 3 or 4 day in WDW followed by 3 days at Harry Potter world at a Universal resort strictly for comparison (I hate taking this genie out of the bottle).  But, for Spring Break 2020 does another California trip sound wise to avoid the STARWARS land mayhem?


----------



## sleepydog25

rkstocke5609 said:


> OK Groupies, so we are going in November & are planning for March to be a 3 or 4 day in WDW followed by 3 days at Harry Potter world at a Universal resort strictly for comparison (I hate taking this genie out of the bottle).  But, for Spring Break 2020 does another California trip sound wise to avoid the STARWARS land mayhem?


Well, I'd vote for another California trip regardless, but your logic seems good.  I also believe another park's POV is wise. US is beginning to creep up on Disney in many areas: rides, accommodations, dining. The older parts of US don't have Disney's original attention to detail, nor do they have the built in generations Disney used to cultivate. However, given Disney's recent tonal shift to industry standard in many operations, US is definitely gaining ground. On a side note, I would recommend BiCE at the Portofino Resort over at Universal. Topnotch Italian with great service in a lovely ambiance.


----------



## POOH&PIGLET

Long time reader of this thread but first time poster.  We bought into DVC at VWL in 2001 (when we had one child) and have spent 25 nights there between 2001 & 2007.  Our main stays since then have been at BWV & AKL-Jambo but we’ve also tried BCV, OKW, SSR (as well as a few cash stays at our original WDW resort hotel, Dixie Landings).  I can’t believe that for our last VWL trip my kids were 3, 5 & 7; now they are 14, 16 & 18 – wow how time flies.

We have a 15-night trip coming up (19 days away!), first 6 nights in a VWL studio followed by 6 nights in a BWV 1 BR.  We had booked WCC for this trip but cancelled it after it was toned down and booked Trails End instead.  We have never been attracted to the AP menu.  We did do an AP character breakfast way back in 2001 or 2002.  I don’t think making AP dinner a character meal will get many more seats filled – it does not seem to be a destination restaurant.

I have some questions:

Is the quiet pool still quiet?  We had many visits where we were the only ones in the pool (granted we toured in April & Sept-Nov in the past).  I’m wondering if the new CCV is making the area more crowded.

Can you still walk to/from Fort Wilderness?

How are the boats / buses now with CCV open?  I remember sometimes having to wait for a second boat to MK, especially early in the day.

Is WCC worth a try for the food?

Any thoughts on Geyser Point Bar and Grill for a meal?  Looks nice but I’m not sure outdoor seating in August makes it a lunch option for us.
Any advice / tips you can provide will also be greatly appreciated.
TIA and have a great day.


----------



## Granny

Welcome to the VWL Groupies thread, POOH&PIGLET!  We're always happy to see one of the thread lurkers pop in to say hi.  I'll give your questions a stab, and others can chime in with their opinions.



*Is the quiet pool still quiet?  We had many visits where we were the only ones in the pool (granted we toured in April & Sept-Nov in the past).  I’m wondering if the new CCV is making the area more crowded.*
The quiet pool is still quiet in the sense that it doesn't have a slide, and they don't do the loud games & music there.   The pool definitely has more attendance than the old quiet pool but it is almost as large as the main pool so I've never seen it be really crowded.  But then again I haven't been there during a hot month since it opened so none of the pools were crowded.

*Can you still walk to/from Fort Wilderness?*
Yes, the walking/biking path is still there.  Only the "nature trail" along Bay Lake was eliminated. 

*How are the boats / buses now with CCV open?  I remember sometimes having to wait for a second boat to MK, especially early in the day.*
CCV was really not an expansion of WL properties, it was a conversion of old hotel rooms for the most part.  So we haven't noticed that it is more crowded for buses or boats.  If you are going to MK, I would suggest that you also keep an eye out for the little boat that circles Bay Lake.  If you get on one of those coming from Fort Wilderness, the next stop will be Contemporary Resort which is an easy walk to MK.  We've done that several times and saved some time in getting to MK. 

*Is WCC worth a try for the food?*
We actually like WCC for breakfast.  We haven't had dinner there for many years so I can't comment on the lunch or dinner menu, but in my opinion they serve a nice breakfast.

*Any thoughts on Geyser Point Bar and Grill for a meal?  Looks nice but I’m not sure outdoor seating in August makes it a lunch option for us.*
Geyser Point is definitely worth a lunch or snack as it is really a beautiful setting.  They do have overhead fans as I recall, and even in August I would think it would be a nice place to sit and have a lunch or snack.  They have messed around with the relationship between the bar and the counter service food in the same building.  The last time I was there you checked in with the CMs to get a seat and then ordered from the waitstaff.  They were going to expand the menu as I recall but I'm not sure where that stands now.  Regardless, it is such a nice setting that I'd recommend it for at least a relaxing pause during your stay.

We joined DVC the same year that you did, and despite the dramatic changes on the Wilderness Lodge campus, VWL still has that great appeal as a seclusion and respite from the busy parks.  I think it is a great idea to do the split stay with BWV which is a completely different vibe and will make for a nice contrast to the VWL stay.  Have a great time planning the trip!


----------



## sleepydog25

I have to agree with *Granny* with most of the above. Despite Disney mucking around with success, VWL (and the main Lodge) is still quite the getaway from all the massive crowds in the parks. The new build of Copper Creek was seen by most as a way to improve what was universally reported as chronic under filling of rooms at the Lodge. By building Copper Creek, they more than cover their costs when selling points. So, while there may be a few more people than before, I don't believe either the boats or buses will be greatly affected. I can't speak to WCC as it's been years since we last ate there, but Geyser Point is a nice spot--certainly, it's a pretty building and superior setting. It does pipe in music from the evening fireworks and, of course, there's the Electric Water Pageant. The food was very good when they first opened, but as *Granny* alluded, GP has a bit of an identity crisis; meanwhile, they reduced the menu and took off some of their better items. Still, it's worth trying. I'm sure you'll enjoy the Lodge; however, it will look entirely different to you than before.  

And, welcome to the Groupies!


----------



## Lakegirl

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I did notice the change Corinne!  Maybe it's the horsey person in me but I really miss Woody and Bullseye.  They at least seemed to be running and moving to get things done.  These floaty balloons are just taking their time.


I agree


----------



## Corinne

We received an invitation yesterday for *Passholder Play Time in Toy Story Land.  *I had to wait a few minutes online before I was able to register, and decided to choose our final day to attend as we were already planning on the Studios that day... my first choice was “sold out” I’m not sure getting there by 6:45 AM on our checkout day was wise, but once I secured the reservation it didn’t seem like I could make a change. 

On a side note, we have Platinum AP’s because they were offering the upgrade last year. Will we be able to renew to the regular AP’s?


----------



## jimmytammy

POOH&PIGLET said:


> Is the quiet pool still quiet? We had many visits where we were the only ones in the pool (granted we toured in April & Sept-Nov in the past). I’m wondering if the new CCV is making the area more crowded.
> 
> Can you still walk to/from Fort Wilderness?
> 
> How are the boats / buses now with CCV open? I remember sometimes having to wait for a second boat to MK, especially early in the day.
> 
> Is WCC worth a try for the food?
> 
> Any thoughts on Geyser Point Bar and Grill for a meal? Looks nice but I’m not sure outdoor seating in August makes it a lunch option for us.


1st off, let me say Welcome to the groupies Pooh & Piglet!!!!
You have some great answers from two of our finest, most distinguished gentleman here on the Groupies(just saying that mainly so Sleepy doesn't kick me out of here)but I will insert my thoughts too.  Like Granny and you, we too have been VWL members since late 01 and can't count the days/nights we spent at the Lodge, a lot and not enough all wrapped as one!

As for the pool, I can't attest to its quietness as I have yet to have visited it
The path to FW is open and great in the AM especially IMO to catch a bite at Trails End.  Many times we see deer along the way
Boat service is still same IMO, iffy at best. But I love it all the same. Though I have yet to do the Contemporary then walk as Granny mentioned, thats a bright idea
WCC breakfast, yes.  All other meals, not really
GP is a cool spot to enjoy a meal and drink.  Great view of lake, and relaxing


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> You have some great answers from two of our finest, most distinguished gentleman


*Granny?* Sure.  Me?


----------



## sleepydog25

Just sitting here drinking my morning coffee, and something struck me. I know we often claim to be the friendliest group on the DIS, and looking back on my association with the Groupies, I think that's true more now than ever before. Yet, for me, it's more than that. While I've only met a handful of the Groupies over the years, in some regards, I've come to consider you as family. It's no secret that I've not been overly fond of Disney and some of their decisions the past few years; still, I look forward to checking in with my "family" to see how and what they're doing. There's a certain amount of comfort I get, a familiarity with our band of brothers and sisters, which on a very basic level keeps me in the Disney mood even when I'm highly annoyed with Disney. I suppose what I'm trying to say is that in many aspects, this thread is Disney to me much more than the actual places we visit. Walt's vision, though I'm sure he still wanted to make money, was a place for families--and this thread is my Disney family, my Disney experience, and holds many of my Disney memories. I can't thank you all enough.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Thanks *Sleepy*.  What makes Disney for us is the feeling of inclusion.  We love bantering about the topics presented on this thread, and look forward to meeting all of the groupies when in The World.  But it really has been this thread that has made the difference for us in experiencing what Walt had in  mind.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> this thread is my Disney family, my Disney experience, and holds many of my Disney memories. I can't thank you all enough.



Very well stated, *Sleepy. * I completely agree that the people on this thread have truly enhanced my Disney experience.  And while we may hold different opinions about various topics, I have always seen a mutual respect here that is so sorely lacking in the world these days.  I've enjoyed meeting so many of you, and I miss those who used to be regulars but have moved on (thinking of Muushka, Eliza, Stopher, etc).   If you had told me 12 years ago that I would count as friends a number of people that I "met" on the internet, I would have told said you were crazy.  You all are a blessing.



Dizny Dad said:


> But it really has been this thread that has made the difference for us in experiencing what Walt had in mind.



*DDad*...I hadn't thought of it in quite that way but I think you are right.  I look forward to our WDW trips, but especially to seeing you and others.  It has been quite a while since we had a "trip without Groupies".


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> We received an invitation yesterday for *Passholder Play Time in Toy Story Land.  *I had to wait a few minutes online before I was able to register, and decided to choose our final day to attend as we were already planning on the Studios that day... my first choice was “sold out” I’m not sure getting there by 6:45 AM on our checkout day was wise, but once I secured the reservation it didn’t seem like I could make a change.
> 
> On a side note, we have Platinum AP’s because they were offering the upgrade last year. Will we be able to renew to the regular AP’s?



Happy to hear someone got the email and gets to take advantage of the offer Corinne!  And you can change the level of AP when you renew - just have to either call in or do it in person.  Online will only offer the same AP to renew - assuming even gives you the renewal selection.  Mine will seem to appear to have it but then not bring up the renewal.


----------



## Corinne

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Happy to hear someone got the email and gets to take advantage of the offer Corinne!  And you can change the level of AP when you renew - just have to either call in or do it in person.  Online will only offer the same AP to renew - assuming even gives you the renewal selection.  Mine will seem to appear to have it but then not bring up the renewal.



Thanks Kathy! You’re always so helpful, I really appreciate it!


----------



## rkstocke5609

sleepydog25 said:


> Just sitting here drinking my morning coffee, and something struck me. I know we often claim to be the friendliest group on the DIS, and looking back on my association with the Groupies, I think that's true more now than ever before. Yet, for me, it's more than that. While I've only met a handful of the Groupies over the years, in some regards, I've come to consider you as family. It's no secret that I've not been overly fond of Disney and some of their decisions the past few years; still, I look forward to checking in with my "family" to see how and what they're doing. There's a certain amount of comfort I get, a familiarity with our band of brothers and sisters, which on a very basic level keeps me in the Disney mood even when I'm highly annoyed with Disney. I suppose what I'm trying to say is that in many aspects, this thread is Disney to me much more than the actual places we visit. Walt's vision, though I'm sure he still wanted to make money, was a place for families--and this thread is my Disney family, my Disney experience, and holds many of my Disney memories. I can't thank you all enough.



I agree that this is a very friendly thread and it definitely has enhanced my Disney experience.  I haven’t had the pleasure of meeting anyone in person yet, but even so you all have welcomed my participation.  I really enjoy the time I spend here and hope that I’ve been able to add tidbits that have helped others in their adventures.


----------



## Sleepy Sheep

Hey Groupies!  I have to share.  I sent my dear wife to WDW with her long time chum without me. ( I know, it’s a sacrifice, but she deserves it.) I had to borrow a big chunk of 2019 points, but I set her up in a 1 bdr at VWL for 5 nights. It wasn’t her first choice of resorts.  Being a full fledged (mostly lurking) VWL Groupie & Lover, I persevered ( translated, twisted her arm) and convinced her to give it a go, and she did. She’s absolutely loving her stay!! She says the resort is growing on her. 

Anyway, Kat4Disney will be happy to hear - I made a couple of room requests: Upper floor and upper floor. They got first floor.   But, the wonderful CMs fixed it and moved her up to the 3rd floor. 

Now for the good part. The first night, after returning late from MK, her chum went to plug in the ol’ CPAP machine and the outlet didn’t work. They called the front desk, who sent someone up to look at it. It was determined the switch on the wall was the culprit. They got it working and all was well. The next day they got a *box of chocolates *and a *letter of apology from the manager *for the inconvenience!

Now I will tell you. I’ve had small and large issues with the room ( like ac not working at HHI) and I’ve been mostly pleased with the outcome, but I’ve never had this kind of treatment. Above and beyond. I love the CMs at Wilderness Lodge. Kudos to you owners!  And thank you for sharing your resort with us. 

P.S.  By Golly, someday I’m gonna own VWL points!!  Then I’ll be a Groupie, Lover    & Owner


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Sleepy Sheep said:


> Anyway, Kat4Disney will be happy to hear - I made a couple of room requests: Upper floor and upper floor. They got first floor.   But, the wonderful CMs fixed it and moved her up to the 3rd floor.



Hey - I'm not the only one that gets the complete opposite of the request!  Woo hoo!!!!  

(But I'm also happy they were able to get it switched and are enjoying their trip!  I think I see that add on in your future!    )


----------



## sleepydog25

@Sleepy Sheep  and glad to see you joining in! Even happier to see that VWL (yes, I noticed that's what you called it) is living up to its reputation as a place that cares for its guests. Moreover, I'm thrilled your wife is becoming a convert, as well. There is a certain lure to the Lodge that's hard to explain unless you've actually been there. I'm happy she and her chum are having a wonderful time. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Granny

Sleepy Sheep said:


> Now for the good part. The first night, after returning late from MK, her chum went to plug in the ol’ CPAP machine and the outlet didn’t work. They called the front desk, who sent someone up to look at it. It was determined the switch on the wall was the culprit. They got it working and all was well. The next day they got a *box of chocolates *and a *letter of apology from the manager *for the inconvenience!
> 
> Now I will tell you. I’ve had small and large issues with the room ( like ac not working at HHI) and I’ve been mostly pleased with the outcome, but I’ve never had this kind of treatment. Above and beyond. I love the CMs at Wilderness Lodge. Kudos to you owners!  And thank you for sharing your resort with us.
> 
> P.S.  By Golly, someday I’m gonna own VWL points!!  Then I’ll be a Groupie, Lover    & Owner



It's so great to hear that your wife and friend got this treatment.  I agree with Kathy that I've never been "rewarded" for calling in a maintenance issue, but it is wonderful to hear that the VWL CM's took care of it.  

And kudos to you for putting together such a nice trip for your wife and her friend.  I think an add-on at VWL is definitely in your future!  Thanks for sharing your comments, and feel free to stick around and banter with us whenever the spirit moves you.   We'd love to add a Sleepy Sheep to go along with our Sleepy Dog!


----------



## disneynutz

WL management seems to acknowledge room issues and sends notes and/or something special. Other resorts vary. At BRV we noticed during our last stay that the electrical in the rooms needs work. Burned out bulbs, switches that need replacing, GFCI's that are defective and electrical outlets that won't hold the plug in. Years of wear and they seldom get replaced during room refurbs. 

 Bill


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Sleepy Sheep* - So sorry . . .once you openly step foot into this thread, you are a groupie and forever so marked, and there are certain things expected of you.  You are expected to post every once in a while and share your thoughts on our beloved Lodge, good or bad; expected to help those with questions or concerns about all sorts of things concerning _The World_ and the opportunities there of; expected to share your excitement or disappointments in your life, when appropriate, that allow the rest of use to support you; and ,of course, we need to see your pictures!  So glad to hear from you; jump in often!


----------



## DVC Jen

Sleepy Sheep said:


> Hey Groupies!  I have to share.  I sent my dear wife to WDW with her long time chum without me. ( I know, it’s a sacrifice, but she deserves it.) I had to borrow a big chunk of 2019 points, but I set her up in a 1 bdr at VWL for 5 nights. It wasn’t her first choice of resorts.  Being a full fledged (mostly lurking) VWL Groupie & Lover, I persevered ( translated, twisted her arm) and convinced her to give it a go, and she did. She’s absolutely loving her stay!! She says the resort is growing on her.
> 
> Anyway, Kat4Disney will be happy to hear - I made a couple of room requests: Upper floor and upper floor. They got first floor.   But, the wonderful CMs fixed it and moved her up to the 3rd floor.
> 
> Now for the good part. The first night, after returning late from MK, her chum went to plug in the ol’ CPAP machine and the outlet didn’t work. They called the front desk, who sent someone up to look at it. It was determined the switch on the wall was the culprit. They got it working and all was well. The next day they got a *box of chocolates *and a *letter of apology from the manager *for the inconvenience!
> 
> Now I will tell you. I’ve had small and large issues with the room ( like ac not working at HHI) and I’ve been mostly pleased with the outcome, but I’ve never had this kind of treatment. Above and beyond. I love the CMs at Wilderness Lodge. Kudos to you owners!  And thank you for sharing your resort with us.
> 
> P.S.  By Golly, someday I’m gonna own VWL points!!  Then I’ll be a Groupie, Lover    & Owner




We experienced something very similar in June. We checked into our 1 bedroom and the frig was not working.  We didn't realize this until after we had filled it with groceries, turned it down and it still wasn't cooling at 11:30pm.  Called the "front desk" and nothing happened even though they said someone would be up.  Called back to the real WL number and someone was there within 10 minutes.  Checked the frig, messed with it a bit, gave us a studio sized frig to put things that were a MUST keep cold incase it still didn't work (we were asked to call in the morning if it still wasn't cooling).  We were also give a 200.00 room credit and 3 anytime FP+ for each of the 4 of us.  I was very impressed.

Edited to add - we didn't ask for anything other than a working frig.


----------



## sleepydog25

I think this is a good time to mention that for any new Groupies (i.e., lurkers who have come out into the open), please feel free to PM me if you'd like your trip to be listed on Page 1. Some enjoy doing this and others don't, but it's a free service.*

*Herding sheep with a dog not included in this introductory offer.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the Groupies Sleepy Sheep!!!!
Like Dizny Dad says, once you have posted here we automatically claim you a groupie. You don't have to own points to be a member, just pass the requisite Love of the Lodge.  You obviously have  Great thing you did for your DW and her friend.


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Just sitting here drinking my morning coffee, and something struck me. I know we often claim to be the friendliest group on the DIS, and looking back on my association with the Groupies, I think that's true more now than ever before. Yet, for me, it's more than that. While I've only met a handful of the Groupies over the years, in some regards, I've come to consider you as family. It's no secret that I've not been overly fond of Disney and some of their decisions the past few years; still, I look forward to checking in with my "family" to see how and what they're doing. There's a certain amount of comfort I get, a familiarity with our band of brothers and sisters, which on a very basic level keeps me in the Disney mood even when I'm highly annoyed with Disney. I suppose what I'm trying to say is that in many aspects, this thread is Disney to me much more than the actual places we visit. Walt's vision, though I'm sure he still wanted to make money, was a place for families--and this thread is my Disney family, my Disney experience, and holds many of my Disney memories. I can't thank you all enough.





Dizny Dad said:


> Thanks *Sleepy*.  What makes Disney for us is the feeling of inclusion.  We love bantering about the topics presented on this thread, and look forward to meeting all of the groupies when in The World.  But it really has been this thread that has made the difference for us in experiencing what Walt had in  mind.





Granny said:


> Very well stated, *Sleepy. * I completely agree that the people on this thread have truly enhanced my Disney experience.  And while we may hold different opinions about various topics, I have always seen a mutual respect here that is so sorely lacking in the world these days.  I've enjoyed meeting so many of you, and I miss those who used to be regulars but have moved on (thinking of Muushka, Eliza, Stopher, etc).   If you had told me 12 years ago that I would count as friends a number of people that I "met" on the internet, I would have told said you were crazy.  You all are a blessing.
> 
> 
> 
> *DDad*...I hadn't thought of it in quite that way but I think you are right.  I look forward to our WDW trips, but especially to seeing you and others.  It has been quite a while since we had a "trip without Groupies".



So true, so very true are the words above that Sleepy, Dad and Granny have so well captured.  Just this week, I removed myself from a FB group, which used to be very friendly, but turned south rather quickly.  I have enough pessimism, negativity, etc. in my everyday walk through work.  We all need escapism.  Isn't that why we all go to WDW in the 1st place? 

So this place is my retreat in the AM, before the day starts.  Its a safe haven, as I know I won't be blasted by a naysayer who may judge me because my life needs lifting up for whatever reason.  But its also a place to celebrate life pleasures too, including the the love of the Lodge, along with many other things that we all enjoy and know we can share the joy here, again, not being blasted for being happy.  Sad that others can't be happy for us in our happiest times, but would rather tear us down.  

We are a unique group indeed, and one I am proud to be a part of!


----------



## Starwind

This may be a strange question, but am hoping some Groupies may have the answer...

We are considering a 1 bedroom villa at either CCV or VWL for our next WDW trip [it will be part of a split stay bracketing a DCL cruise, the other part will be our first stay at AKL Jambo House].  For a number of reasons we always do laundry during our trips, so are looking forward to it being in the suite instead of down the hall or across the resort [at least with WL one is in the same building!!  ].

My question has to do with the stacked washer / dryer in the villa.  I have gotten used to my (very annoying) HE front load LG washer at home, whose normal wash cycles take from 1.5 to over two hours long (!!), and its partner in crime dryer whose cycles are a blissfully short 30 minutes or so [mostly because the washer *is* effective at spinning the water out].

I've managed to find the GE manual for the stacked washer/dryer at CCV, but it gives no information about how long the cycles are.

So, Groupies:  how long is a typical wash cycle and how long is a typical dry cycle in the washer/dryers in the VWL or CCV 1+ bedroom villas ?

Thanks very much for your assistance !

SW


----------



## Granny

Starwind said:


> So, Groupies:  how long is a typical wash cycle and how long is a typical dry cycle in the washer/dryers in the VWL or CCV 1+ bedroom villas ?



We do laundry every trip but I don't think we've ever timed it.  The wash cycle does seem to take an hour or so, and the dryer seems to take at least that long.  At least as far as I recall.  
But you do have me curious...are you planning how much time to allocate to laundry on your trip?  We tend to run the washer while we're getting up and ready in the morning, and run the dryer as we head out the door.  So it really doesn't take up any more of our day since we go to the parks late in the morning anyway.  

As to your question, I'm sure someone else will have a better response for you.  Sounds like a lot of fun planned.


----------



## Starwind

Granny said:


> We do laundry every trip but I don't think we've ever timed it.  The wash cycle does seem to take an hour or so, and the dryer seems to take at least that long.  At least as far as I recall.
> But you do have me curious...are you planning how much time to allocate to laundry on your trip?  We tend to run the washer while we're getting up and ready in the morning, and run the dryer as we head out the door.  So it really doesn't take up any more of our day since we go to the parks late in the morning anyway.
> 
> As to your question, I'm sure someone else will have a better response for you.  Sounds like a lot of fun planned.



Yeah we're trying to figure out how laundry will fit in with other things.  Park-wise we are only doing MVMCP so it makes it easier to fit laundry in since it is an "enjoy the resort" stay, but I'd still like an idea of how long a load takes.  Also, thanks to allergies we usually have to run a wash load through twice to actually rinse it clean, which complicates things.

SW


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Starwind said:


> Yeah we're trying to figure out how laundry will fit in with other things.  Park-wise we are only doing MVMCP so it makes it easier to fit laundry in since it is an "enjoy the resort" stay, but I'd still like an idea of how long a load takes.  Also, thanks to allergies we usually have to run a wash load through twice to actually rinse it clean, which complicates things.
> 
> SW



I'm relatively certain you can select the wash time so probably as little as 20-25 minutes or so if you selected a 6-8 minute wash and on up from there.  For certain they are way faster than any HE front load machines!!!   The dryer will depend on how full but I'd tend to guess in the 45-50 minute range for a normal size load.   For the most part though we also throw a load in and don't worry about it and then throw it in the dryer and don't worry about it - a big part of the convenience of having it in the room.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm relatively certain you can select the wash time so probably as little as 20-25 minutes or so if you selected a 6-8 minute wash and on up from there.  For certain they are way faster than any HE front load machines!!!   The dryer will depend on how full but I'd tend to guess in the 45-50 minute range for a normal size load.   For the most part though we also throw a load in and don't worry about it and then throw it in the dryer and don't worry about it - a big part of the convenience of having it in the room.


I believe *KAT* is correct. I don't recall the wash cycle ever taking longer than half an hour. The dryer is likely a bit longer because the spin cycle in the washer isn't great.


----------



## BillPA

Just back from CCV, the washer/dryer both had timed settings. We typically use the shortest time, 20+/- minutes, I think. H.E. machines don't save time or electricity, just water. Both were very quick, but we tend to not over load either, more small/medium loads are faster.


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

I have been lurking on VWL Lovers site for a while and am so glad to hear that once you post you’re a groupie forever! Well count me IN! We stayed at the Wilderness for the first time in 2014 then again in 2016, then 2017...Love, Love, Love it there! Planning a trip for 2019 and can’t wait!


----------



## jimmytammy

AlldayIdreamaboutDisney said:


> I have been lurking on VWL Lovers site for a while and am so glad to hear that once you post you’re a groupie forever! Well count me IN! We stayed at the Wilderness for the first time in 2014 then again in 2016, then 2017...Love, Love, Love it there! Planning a trip for 2019 and can’t wait!



You are definitely a groupie!!
Welcome to the groupies AlldayIdreamaboutDisney!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

AlldayIdreamaboutDisney said:


> I have been lurking on VWL Lovers site for a while and am so glad to hear that once you post you’re a groupie forever! Well count me IN! We stayed at the Wilderness for the first time in 2014 then again in 2016, then 2017...Love, Love, Love it there! Planning a trip for 2019 and can’t wait!


Well, it's about time you joined in!  We love having new Groupies!! I started to correct your statement about "once you post you're a Groupie forever" when I realized that, technically, you're correct. If you don't post, we won't ever know you're reading along.  So, to any other lurkers, come on down! We're offering a special membership fee:  free!  (well, there is a small $35 processing charge, but you can make that check payable to me, and ummm, I'll pass it along. . .)


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

Thank so Much!! You’re bringing tears to my eyes!LoL my home screen on my IPad is a pic of the Lodge from my last trip ahhh so nice!


----------



## Granny

AlldayIdreamaboutDisney said:


> I have been lurking on VWL Lovers site for a while and am so glad to hear that once you post you’re a groupie forever! Well count me IN! We stayed at the Wilderness for the first time in 2014 then again in 2016, then 2017...Love, Love, Love it there! Planning a trip for 2019 and can’t wait!





I know I speak for all Groupies when I say...

 


Anyone who puts triple "loves" in their description of WL is certainly more than qualified to join in the fun!  

We hope you stick around, share some memories of your past stays and let us know how your 2019 trip planning is going.  For instance, when do you think you are going in 2019?


----------



## POOH&PIGLET

Thanks so much for the warm welcome & the responses.
I have read that photos are encouraged - I have two.
First is from our last VWL trip in 2007.  Second is from last year.


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

Granny said:


> I know I speak for all Groupies when I say...
> 
> View attachment 337340
> 
> 
> Anyone who puts triple "loves" in their description of WL is certainly more than qualified to join in the fun!
> 
> We hope you stick around, share some memories of your past stays and let us know how your 2019 trip planning is going.  For instance, when do you think you are going in 2019?




Thank you so much!! I always love to talk about our trips “home”! We are trying to decide between March or May next year. There are five of us. My sons are older so this my be a last full family trip for a while. My daughter is 15 so she still is always in for a trip. My oldest will be 25 on Sunday and is probably the most excited if the kids, his last visit was 9 years ago( he was too “cool” to vacation with the family after that. Lol, now he’s looking forward to spending time with us again! Can’t wait!
You know I was bummed when they removed the quiet pool my younger son and daughter and me would stay out there swimming and catching up on each other’s lives till like 2 in the morning some nights. But I do love the new pool... zero entry and the ring it’s just beautiful!


----------



## Granny

POOH&PIGLET said:


> Thanks so much for the warm welcome & the responses.
> I have read that photos are encouraged - I have two.
> First is from our last VWL trip in 2007.  Second is from last year.
> View attachment 337342
> View attachment 337343




Great photos!  I love seeing the old "2 mountain" DVC logo, and of course our favorite Mickey topiary in it's old spot.  

And fun to see your daughters 10 years later still loving their WDW visits!    Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Granny

AlldayIdreamaboutDisney said:


> Thank you so much!! I always love to talk about our trips “home”! We are trying to decide between March or May next year. There are five of us. My sons are older so this my be a last full family trip for a while. My daughter is 15 so she still is always in for a trip. My oldest will be 25 on Sunday and is probably the most excited if the kids, his last visit was 9 years ago( he was too “cool” to vacation with the family after that. Lol, now he’s looking forward to spending time with us again! Can’t wait!
> You know I was bummed when they removed the quiet pool my younger son and daughter and me would stay out there swimming and catching up on each other’s lives till like 2 in the morning some nights. But I do love the new pool... zero entry and the ring it’s just beautiful!




I can't remember if you said you are a DVC member or not?   If so, March will be moving into the 7 month category pretty soon so you'll want to be sure to book before that!  You'll love the new WL campus...different but exciting in its own way.


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

Granny said:


> I can't remember if you said you are a DVC member or not?   If so, March will be moving into the 7 month category pretty soon so you'll want to be sure to book before that!  You'll love the new WL campus...different but exciting in its own way.


I am a newbie DVC’er actually just closed resale last week and waiting for my Welcome booklet and finally membership number and points! I’m watching the calendar like a hawk!


----------



## LynJ

Dropping back in.  We'd stayed in the main Lodge a couple of times,  and loved it.  (Hubby is from Seattle and grew up in a log home, so it truly feels like home.)

Bought resale in 2016, and finally stayed in VWL this month.   Absolutely amazing.   Peaceful and so convenient to the pool, the new restaurant,  etc.  Already in contract to add on more points at VWL.    We can't wait for our next stay!  Loved it more than copper creek.  Just feels like we belong.   And we love the checkerboard area by the fireplace.   So cozy and homey!


----------



## sleepydog25

LynJ said:


> Dropping back in.  We'd stayed in the main Lodge a couple of times,  and loved it.  (Hubby is from Seattle and grew up in a log home, so it truly feels like home.)
> 
> Bought resale in 2016, and finally stayed in VWL this month.   Absolutely amazing.   Peaceful and so convenient to the pool, the new restaurant,  etc.  Already in contract to add on more points at VWL.    We can't wait for our next stay!  Loved it more than copper creek.  Just feels like we belong.   And we love the checkerboard area by the fireplace.   So cozy and homey!


Yep, there's just something about the feel of the Lodge. . .


----------



## Corinne

To all the new Groupies! We’re so happy to meet you! This is the BEST group of people!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*HEY . . .AllDay . . . WELCOME* to the Groupies!  So glad to see you decided to jump out from behind the trees and let us know about your love of _The Lodge!_  We love to be energized by those new to _The Lodge_, or those that have finally decided to jump into the fun here on this thread after years of enjoying the atmosphere _The Lodge_ offers.  Let us know how we can help you with any of your questions about The World in general, specific holiday or event happenings, or how to do things never tried before.  The knowledge about _The World_ found here is wonderful!  Again, *WELCOME* to the *GROUPIES! *


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> . . . . . Just this week, I removed myself from a FB group, which used to be very friendly, but turned south rather quickly.  I have enough pessimism, negativity, etc. in my everyday walk through work.  We all need escapism.  Isn't that why we all go to WDW in the 1st place?
> 
> So this place is my retreat in the AM, before the day starts.  Its a safe haven, as I know I won't be blasted by a naysayer who may judge me because my life needs lifting up for whatever reason.  But its also a place to celebrate life pleasures too, including the the love of the Lodge, along with many other things that we all enjoy and know we can share the joy here, again, not being blasted for being happy.  *Sad that others can't be happy for us in our happiest times*, but would rather tear us down.
> 
> We are a unique group indeed, and one I am proud to be a part of!



*Jimmy .* . . as I may have stated before in this thread, because of such negativity in the world, DiznyDi & I do not have cable or satellite TV; do not get a newspaper or magazines; don't "do" Facebook, nor do we Tweet, Snap, Chat, Quack, or Pop; we watch no commercial TV, but watch Netflix often.  Somehow we survive, still knowing what is going on in the world, and enjoy our family and friends more.  

But let me say, that there are two discussion boards I participate in; this thread is one (sorry, I no longer visit other DISboard threads) and one hobby discussion board.  Both are wonderful in there own right.  This thread feeds my love for _The World_, while the other feeds my need for improvements in my hobby.  Both are filled with great people that are understanding and concerned for the others participating.  Yes, Jimmy, Safe Havens.  But we also need to remember that although we are safe in these environments, that is not what we were made for . . . . now get to work!


----------



## Granny

LynJ said:


> Dropping back in.  We'd stayed in the main Lodge a couple of times,  and loved it.  (Hubby is from Seattle and grew up in a log home, so it truly feels like home.)
> 
> Bought resale in 2016, and finally stayed in VWL this month.   Absolutely amazing.   Peaceful and so convenient to the pool, the new restaurant,  etc.  Already in contract to add on more points at VWL.    We can't wait for our next stay!  Loved it more than copper creek.  Just feels like we belong.   And we love the checkerboard area by the fireplace.   So cozy and homey!




Congratulations on your first VWL stay.  We're happy to hear that it was everything you hoped for.  Feel free to drop in any time, and if you want to share any pictures of our home, we won't object!


----------



## BillPA

Granny, how about the original 3 mountain logo?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

BillPA said:


> Granny, how about the original 3 mountain logo?



I thought that the 3 mountains came after the 2?  It was the other way around?


----------



## BillPA

3 was first, apparently 3 of anything is "bad" luck or a no-no in some parts of the world so they removed one. Not sure why 3 trees was okay.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I thought that the 3 mountains came after the 2? It was the other way around?





BillPA said:


> 3 was first, apparently 3 of anything is "bad" luck or a no-no in some parts of the world so they removed one. Not sure why 3 trees was okay.



Bill...thanks for the blast from the past!    I agree, 3 mountains logo preceded the 2 mountains logo which lasted until the globe logo.   And thanks for the info on the "3" issue...I hadn't heard that but it is hard to think of anything else that would have caused them to go from 3 to 2 mountains.   I think the 2 mountain logo came in shortly before we joined DVC in 2001.  I'll have to go back to my ownership materials to see what was on them.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Just one more rumor . . . I was told that the logo went to two mountains because it used less ink to print.  I always thought that was a lame excuse.


----------



## sleepydog25

POOH&PIGLET said:


> Thanks so much for the warm welcome & the responses.
> View attachment 337342


I do miss the old mountain logo(s). I will say I prefer the two mountains as it's less busy. And, thanks for the pics! @POOH&PIGLET


----------



## rkstocke5609

AlldayIdreamaboutDisney said:


> Thank so Much!! You’re bringing tears to my eyes!LoL my home screen on my IPad is a pic of the Lodge from my last trip ahhh so nice!



Love that!  I’ve been sporting the maleficent dragon (pre-fire) on my work PC for some time.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rkstocke5609 said:


> Love that!  I’ve been sporting the maleficent dragon (pre-fire) on my work PC for some time.



Do you mind if I share a DL pic I took several years ago that your post made me think of?  Murphy was still pretty new then.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

And while I'm in my hosting site - here's an old one I had of Mickey with 2 mountains:


----------



## sleepydog25

Didn't DVC Mickey once have a tail? I seem to remember he did only to have it frozen off during one particular cold snap a number of years ago. Then again, I may be hallucinating entirely. . .


----------



## Dizny Dad

I miss the Geese welcoming us back to The Lodge on Timberline Drive . . . . anybody have a photo of them?

Once when arriving from the Airport on the ME bus, the driver, self proclaimed "new guy", pointed out the lovely swans meeting us at the gate.  When I disembarked, I pointed out that they were Geese.  He responded "nobody cares".  Man, I was stunned, but I guess there are those that work at Disney that hate the place.


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> I miss the Geese welcoming us back to The Lodge on Timberline Drive . . . . anybody have a photo of them?
> 
> Once when arriving from the Airport on the ME bus, the driver, self proclaimed "new guy", pointed out the lovely swans meeting us at the gate.  When I disembarked, I pointed out that they were Geese.  He responded "nobody cares".  Man, I was stunned, but I guess there are those that work at Disney that hate the place.


Swans?! Maybe over at another hotel. . .hhrrmpph.  Yes, I'd love to see a picture of them as well. All I have is video of the numerous times we drove by them.  Guess they're never coming back.


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

sleepydog25 said:


> Swans?! Maybe over at another hotel. . .hhrrmpph.  Yes, I'd love to see a picture of them as well. All I have is video of the numerous times we drove by them.  Guess they're never coming back.


I had to laugh about the geese/swans... my son who is 22 looked into our back yard a couple years ago ( yes probably around 19 or 20 at the time) and saw a group of birds eating pieces of bread I threw out. He says “hey look at all the Pelicans in the yard eating!” I start laughing and said “Joe they are Seagulls!” He looks out again and says “eh, whatever..” the best was it was winter snow all over the ground and were in Ct. So now whenever there are seagulls around we tease him about the pelicans in the backyard!


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> I miss the Geese welcoming us back to The Lodge on Timberline Drive . . . . anybody have a photo of them?





sleepydog25 said:


> Yes, I'd love to see a picture of them as well.




Ask and ye shall receive....


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> Just one more rumor . . . I was told that the logo went to two mountains because it used less ink to print.  I always thought that was a lame excuse.



I'm afraid that was a bad rumor.  It would cost the same to print with or without the third mountain since if you aren't printing the mountain you are printing the background color.  Virtually no difference in ink costs.  But it does sound like the kind of "Disney is cheap" rumor that goes around.  In my opinion, Disney isn't cheap...the redo of the WL campus could have been done for much less if they just wanted to convert WL to DVC villas and add some cabins.  But they clearly spent a lot on design and construction, no matter what we think of the end product.

Now I do think they could stand to invest more in their "What Can We Rename an Existing Resort" committee!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY




----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Now I do think they could stand to invest more in their "What Can We Rename an Existing Resort" committee!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Thanks KAT! Thanks Granny!*  . . . you both know how to please an old guy in the middle of the afternoon.  I miss those Geese!


----------



## DVC Jen

Dizny Dad said:


> *Thanks KAT! Thanks Granny!*  . . . you both know how to please an old guy in the middle of the afternoon.  I miss those Geese!




Me too!


----------



## DVC Jen

Here is an old slideshow that I made from our 2009 trip to VWL.  It shows a lot of our old favorites.  The best part - Ranger Stan at the end.  (and gosh my girls were so young then - me too)

https://www.jenniferdifrancophotogr.../2016-December/2009DisneyVacation/AnimotoVWL/


----------



## sleepydog25

DVC Jen said:


> Here is an old slideshow that I made from our 2009 trip to VWL.  It shows a lot of our old favorites.  The best part - Ranger Stan at the end.  (and gosh my girls were so young then - me too)
> 
> https://www.jenniferdifrancophotogr.../2016-December/2009DisneyVacation/AnimotoVWL/


Oh, wow!  That was such a blast to watch and listen to. That's one of the perfect Lodge songs ("The Big Country" theme). Thanks!


----------



## rkstocke5609

DVC Jen said:


> Here is an old slideshow that I made from our 2009 trip to VWL.  It shows a lot of our old favorites.  The best part - Ranger Stan at the end.  (and gosh my girls were so young then - me too)
> 
> https://www.jenniferdifrancophotogr.../2016-December/2009DisneyVacation/AnimotoVWL/



OK, now I can officially go to sleep happy!  Thank you so much for sharing this!


----------



## Granny

*Jennifer.*..thank you so much for that fantastic slideshow!!!

The pictures and the music were so well coordinated. It was pure fun to relive so many great sights,  Awesome!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DVC Jen said:


> Here is an old slideshow that I made from our 2009 trip to VWL.  It shows a lot of our old favorites.  The best part - Ranger Stan at the end.  (and gosh my girls were so young then - me too)
> 
> https://www.jenniferdifrancophotogr.../2016-December/2009DisneyVacation/AnimotoVWL/



Wonderful Jen!  Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Thanks Jen . . . loved the show!


----------



## Corinne

Jen, that was FABULOUS!!! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## jimmytammy

Jen
Great slideshow!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> *Jimmy .* . . as I may have stated before in this thread, because of such negativity in the world, DiznyDi & I do not have cable or satellite TV; do not get a newspaper or magazines; don't "do" Facebook, nor do we Tweet, Snap, Chat, Quack, or Pop; we watch no commercial TV, but watch Netflix often.  Somehow we survive, still knowing what is going on in the world, and enjoy our family and friends more.
> 
> But let me say, that there are two discussion boards I participate in; this thread is one (sorry, I no longer visit other DISboard threads) and one hobby discussion board.  Both are wonderful in there own right.  This thread feeds my love for _The World_, while the other feeds my need for improvements in my hobby.  Both are filled with great people that are understanding and concerned for the others participating.  Yes, Jimmy, Safe Havens.  But we also need to remember that although we are safe in these environments, that is not what we were made for . . . . now get to work!


I do occasionally Snap, Crackle and Pop, mostly due to work!!
In all seriousness we too pay Little attention to the news and try to avoid political discussions as it tends to separate folks

This thread is full of friendly folks from all over.  Had it not been for this thread, I may not have had the chance to meet and become friends with folks from OH, MO, NJ, VA, Mass., NV,  TX and on and on.  Though we may talk a bit different, have differing views on life, we all have this common thread that intertwined our lives together.

I am fortunate and all the better for knowing you folks and calling you friends


----------



## petrola

I am really loving this thread and so looking forward to our 2nd visit to Wilderness Lodge next April!   The lodge holds a special place in my heart as it was our very first trip to Disney World when my daughter was a baby in 2010.  Can't believe it will be 9 years since our last visit to this awesome resort!   I think each resort is wonderful in its own way, but something about Wilderness Lodge has always made me want to come back!  Now that all the construction is completed, we are excited to return and enjoy all the new features.    9 months seems so far away though....


----------



## twokats

Welcome to the new groupies.  

i have been MIA due to my continuing saga with my son, Clay.  We had another week stay at Baylor Dallas, and he got to come home Sunday.  He has a cyst attached to old shunt tubing in his abdomen and right now they don't want to do surgery unless infection occurs.  They drained the cyst and got 5 liters of fluid!  All i could think of was that is 2 1/2 soda bottles.  The culture showed no infection and since this was the second time this has happened (the first was in February), I am expecting it to happen again in a few months, but would not be upset if it didn't.  

Don't know about the rest of you, but we are having a streak of 100+ days.  Yesterday was 107.  My husband said out in his shop the temp was 109.  It is a metal building.  My son works at a manufacturing place and it is also a metal building, very dusty, and he said in one spot it was 117 and another 128.  He was very HOT and drenched.  There is a quote on FB that says "God made Texas summers to help us understand hell is no place to spend eternity".

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## DVC Jen

sleepydog25 said:


> Oh, wow!  That was such a blast to watch and listen to. That's one of the perfect Lodge songs ("The Big Country" theme). Thanks!





rkstocke5609 said:


> OK, now I can officially go to sleep happy!  Thank you so much for sharing this!





Granny said:


> *Jennifer.*..thank you so much for that fantastic slideshow!!!
> 
> The pictures and the music were so well coordinated. It was pure fun to relive so many great sights,  Awesome!





KAT4DISNEY said:


> Wonderful Jen!  Thanks for sharing!!!





Dizny Dad said:


> Thanks Jen . . . loved the show!





Corinne said:


> Jen, that was FABULOUS!!! Thank you so much for sharing!





jimmytammy said:


> Jen
> Great slideshow!!




Thanks everyone.  Glad you liked it.  It was the last time we saw Ranger Stan. Our family loved him so much.


----------



## sleepydog25

petrola said:


> I am really loving this thread and so looking forward to our 2nd visit to Wilderness Lodge next April!   The lodge holds a special place in my heart as it was our very first trip to Disney World when my daughter was a baby in 2010.  Can't believe it will be 9 years since our last visit to this awesome resort!   I think each resort is wonderful in its own way, but something about Wilderness Lodge has always made me want to come back!  Now that all the construction is completed, we are excited to return and enjoy all the new features.    9 months seems so far away though....


Nine months IS far away!   At least you're going. My last trip was July. . .2017! And my next trip isn't likely to happen until March if then. Anyway, we're glad you're loving the thread and are joining in.  As always, we love pics though there is never any requirement, naturally. Let us know how your plans are proceeding as the date approaches!


----------



## jimmytammy

DVC Jen said:


> Thanks everyone.  Glad you liked it.  It was the last time we saw Ranger Stan. Our family loved him so much.



Stan was indeed a very great guy!  Several of us got to have a groupie meet with he and his DW a few years ago in the former Iron Spike Room.  I remember him laughing and saying he had never been a groupie of anything[/QUOTE]


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies Petrola!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats
Thanks for keeping us updated on Clays progress
Prayers continue from
our household


----------



## Corinne

Twokats, continued prayers for Clay and your family.


----------



## petrola

sleepydog25 said:


> Nine months IS far away!   At least you're going. My last trip was July. . .2017! And my next trip isn't likely to happen until March if then. Anyway, we're glad you're loving the thread and are joining in.  As always, we love pics though there is never any requirement, naturally. Let us know how your plans are proceeding as the date approaches!


Thank you! I will and will also be sure to post pics!!


----------



## Granny

petrola said:


> I am really loving this thread and so looking forward to our 2nd visit to Wilderness Lodge next April!   The lodge holds a special place in my heart as it was our very first trip to Disney World when my daughter was a baby in 2010.  Can't believe it will be 9 years since our last visit to this awesome resort!   I think each resort is wonderful in its own way, but something about Wilderness Lodge has always made me want to come back!  Now that all the construction is completed, we are excited to return and enjoy all the new features.    9 months seems so far away though....



*Petrola*...spoken like a true Groupie!  Glad to have you join in the fun here!


----------



## Granny

twokats said:


> Welcome to the new groupies.
> 
> i have been MIA due to my continuing saga with my son, Clay.  We had another week stay at Baylor Dallas, and he got to come home Sunday.  He has a cyst attached to old shunt tubing in his abdomen and right now they don't want to do surgery unless infection occurs.  They drained the cyst and got 5 liters of fluid!  All i could think of was that is 2 1/2 soda bottles.  The culture showed no infection and since this was the second time this has happened (the first was in February), I am expecting it to happen again in a few months, but would not be upset if it didn't.
> 
> Don't know about the rest of you, but we are having a streak of 100+ days.  Yesterday was 107.  My husband said out in his shop the temp was 109.  It is a metal building.  My son works at a manufacturing place and it is also a metal building, very dusty, and he said in one spot it was 117 and another 128.  He was very HOT and drenched.  There is a quote on FB that says "God made Texas summers to help us understand hell is no place to spend eternity".
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend.




*Kathy*...thank you so much for dropping in to update us on your world.   We continue to pray for Clay and your entire family.  

We've had hot weather but only over 100 for a few days.  I hope your air conditioning is working well!  Take care, and give our Groupie regards to Princess Kati!


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

twokats said:


> Welcome to the new groupies.
> 
> i have been MIA due to my continuing saga with my son, Clay.  We had another week stay at Baylor Dallas, and he got to come home Sunday.  He has a cyst attached to old shunt tubing in his abdomen and right now they don't want to do surgery unless infection occurs.  They drained the cyst and got 5 liters of fluid!  All i could think of was that is 2 1/2 soda bottles.  The culture showed no infection and since this was the second time this has happened (the first was in February), I am expecting it to happen again in a few months, but would not be upset if it didn't.
> 
> Don't know about the rest of you, but we are having a streak of 100+ days.  Yesterday was 107.  My husband said out in his shop the temp was 109.  It is a metal building.  My son works at a manufacturing place and it is also a metal building, very dusty, and he said in one spot it was 117 and another 128.  He was very HOT and drenched.  There is a quote on FB that says "God made Texas summers to help us understand hell is no place to spend eternity".
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend.


Hi two cats, I’m new hear but reading your story and all your son and you all have been going through please know we are all praying for your son to heal and your family to stay strong!
Take care, Christine


----------



## DVC Jen

twokats said:


> Welcome to the new groupies.
> 
> i have been MIA due to my continuing saga with my son, Clay.  We had another week stay at Baylor Dallas, and he got to come home Sunday.  He has a cyst attached to old shunt tubing in his abdomen and right now they don't want to do surgery unless infection occurs.  They drained the cyst and got 5 liters of fluid!  All i could think of was that is 2 1/2 soda bottles.  The culture showed no infection and since this was the second time this has happened (the first was in February), I am expecting it to happen again in a few months, but would not be upset if it didn't.
> 
> Don't know about the rest of you, but we are having a streak of 100+ days.  Yesterday was 107.  My husband said out in his shop the temp was 109.  It is a metal building.  My son works at a manufacturing place and it is also a metal building, very dusty, and he said in one spot it was 117 and another 128.  He was very HOT and drenched.  There is a quote on FB that says "God made Texas summers to help us understand hell is no place to spend eternity".
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend.




I am in far northeastern Dallas county - and I agree with you.  Temps have been brutal.  Today is supposed to be even worse.  Glad Clay is home again.  Will keep him in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## bobbiwoz

We keep you and your family in our prayers, twokats.


Staying at Jambo but stopped at WL TO eat at Roaring Fork.  We still enjoy the Wilderness salad, and it always is good to be there!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

So, not a surprise IMO but Geyser Point is reportedly no longer serving breakfast.  After they reduced the offerings it was only a matter of time it seemed.  I saw this on Humphreys Facebook feed.  They were told the coffee and soda Station would be open but reported it actually wasn't this morning.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> So, not a surprise IMO but Geyser Point is reportedly no longer serving breakfast.  After they reduced the offerings it was only a matter of time it seemed.  I saw this on Humphreys Facebook feed.  They were told the coffee and soda Station would be open but reported it actually wasn't this morning.


GP has been an unmitigated mistake. It has had an identity crisis since opening. The official Disney site also lists nothing available for breakfast.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> So, not a surprise IMO but Geyser Point is reportedly no longer serving breakfast.  After they reduced the offerings it was only a matter of time it seemed.  I saw this on Humphreys Facebook feed.  They were told the coffee and soda Station would be open but reported it actually wasn't this morning.


Such a beautiful location to sit and enjoy the morning, but I can see why folk won't go out of their way to dine there in the morning when other options are available and I doubt many folk are coming in from other areas for breakfast on the lake.

I'm curious, is the covered area open for sitting in even when not officially open? Would be nice to bring our own coffee down.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Such a beautiful location to sit and enjoy the morning, but I can see why folk won't go out of their way to dine there in the morning when other options are available and I doubt many folk are coming in from other areas for breakfast on the lake.
> 
> I'm curious, is the covered area open for sitting in even when not officially open? Would be nice to bring our own coffee down.



I know they have grates to pull down and secure and I suspect that's how they lock up the bar area so I'd guess no, but don't know for certain.


----------



## jarestel

When most folks are intent on booking out to the parks as quickly as possible, it's not surprising that GP has stopped serving a sit down breakfast. Maybe if they opened a bit later (9:00 AM or so) they could capitalize on the late sleepers.


----------



## Lakegirl

Jen loved your video!! Thanks for sharing.
Twokats prayers for your family.
I read that about GP as well and was upset, hoping they keep the coffee and refillable mugs station open.


----------



## jimmytammy

Just checking in my Happy Place before heading out too work!  
*Sleepy*, I agree on GP and the identity crisis.  It could be such a great place.  It seems they need someone to grab its reins and make it fly like Santa on a Christmas Eve!! But they keep trying to reinvent it and not sure thats the right thing to do.  Our 1st and 2nd times there, we loved it, the feel, the vibe.  Sitting by the waterside in the heat of the day whilst the breeze blew, nice.  But after they started the podium thing and making it feel a little stuffy, well for us, the dream died.  We found ourselves going back to the familiar "Territory" for a small meal or drinks.


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi & I also had a great time with Granny & Mrs. Granny at GP when it first opened.  Nice atmosphere, good views, nice breeze (great company, too!).  The podium went up and we still had an OK time, but it felt different, as we didn't feel we could leisurely enjoy the venue without feeling we were making others wait for dinner.  I also was never really thrilled with the menu: stuff like oysters on artisan bread topped with mongo leaves, some obscure animal milk cheese sauce, and topped off with dinkies from the bottom of a fish tank.    Just wasn't my kind of menu.  Hot dogs are always good.  Maybe some wings, onion rings, or other pub grub.  Yeah, I'm that kind of guy.   And the thoughts of AP going character . . . . not going to go there this morning.  Like Jimmy, I'm just getting my morning started and need to begin the day energized.  Enough will happen throughout the day to make the hair on the back of my neck stand up.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Just checking in my Happy Place before heading out too work!
> *Sleepy*, I agree on GP and the identity crisis.  It could be such a great place.  It seems they need someone to grab its reins and make it fly like Santa on a Christmas Eve!! But they keep trying to reinvent it and not sure thats the right thing to do.  Our 1st and 2nd times there, we loved it, the feel, the vibe.  Sitting by the waterside in the heat of the day whilst the breeze blew, nice.  But after they started the podium thing and making it feel a little stuffy, well for us, the dream died.  We found ourselves going back to the familiar "Territory" for a small meal or drinks.





Dizny Dad said:


> DiznyDi & I also had a great time with Granny & Mrs. Granny at GP when it first opened.  Nice atmosphere, good views, nice breeze (great company, too!).  The podium went up and we still had an OK time, but it felt different, as we didn't feel we could leisurely enjoy the venue without feeling we were making others wait for dinner.  I also was never really thrilled with the menu: stuff like oysters on artisan bread topped with mongo leaves, some obscure animal milk cheese sauce, and topped off with dinkies from the bottom of a fish tank.    Just wasn't my kind of menu.  Hot dogs are always good.  Maybe some wings, onion rings, or other pub grub.  Yeah, I'm that kind of guy.   And the thoughts of AP going character . . . . not going to go there this morning.  Like Jimmy, I'm just getting my morning started and need to begin the day energized.  Enough will happen throughout the day to make the hair on the back of my neck stand up.


The whole notion for GP seemed rushed; someone(s) somewhere during the process didn't think through the identity thing. Of course, people from the pool areas were going to come there, grab a snack, and then grab seats. It's the first thing *Luv* and I thought when it was announced. So, now you have to wait to be seated like a TS. . .only it doesn't have enough menu items to truly be a TS. I enjoy alcohol, but who wants to sit at a bar at 11 a.m.? Offering an alternative to the new RF for breakfast was a great idea. . .only it's a fancy pool bar so not enough people went there, I guess. So, now we have two bars, one TS, one QS, and if well-sourced rumors are correct, no Signature after 28 Oct--in fact, no AP after that date for an undetermined length of time. I cannot fathom how they ever got into this mess.


----------



## DenLo

I think it is a shame that they reduced or limited the menu at Roaring Fork and now close Geyser Point for breakfast.


----------



## jimmytammy

Sound like someone at WL is trying to reinvent the wagon wheel, and the wheel wasn't broken, maybe just needed a bit of greasing to make it run a little smoother


----------



## twinklebug

Have faith fellow groupies! Geyser Point is still the new kid on the block and as such it is bound to have a few growing pains. Write to them and let them know your ideas, what you experienced in the past, the good, bad and ugly. Maybe they'll bring back some of what you loved such as open seating.

The worst case (and I really don't see this happening) would be they turn it into an event venue only, sort of what they have done with the was-to-be community hall area on the other side of the building.


----------



## DVC Jen

jimmytammy said:


> Sound like someone at WL is trying to reinvent the wagon wheel, and the wheel wasn't broken, maybe just needed a bit of greasing to make it run a little smoother




Maybe we should invite the new GM to come here and hang out with us for a while.


----------



## Dean Marino

sleepydog25 said:


> GP has been an unmitigated mistake. It has had an identity crisis since opening. The official Disney site also lists nothing available for breakfast.


This.  Shut the joke down, get rid of the fake drop ceiling "Reunion Station", gut the interior, and produce a REAL Restaurant.
Or not.  WDWs choice.


----------



## LVSWL

DenLo said:


> I think it is a shame that they reduced or limited the menu at Roaring Fork and now close Geyser Point for breakfast.


I agree. Pretty bummed about this. December is the first time back at VWL in many years and we were so looking forward to AP. Also, I was glad that there was more than one option for breakfast. I don't eat red meat/pork and Roaring Fork doesn't give me a lot to choose from. We hadn't planned to "take breakfast" to have in our room this trip, but now we are having to reconsider our plans.


----------



## DizDaD7

wow....I'm finally going to be staying here for the 1st time ever, and we do enjoy a nice QS meal or 2...This kinda puts a damper on things, and what I've heard about RF taking a while, just for coffee and a Danish...That can't/ doesn't sound promising....Either way. we'll make it work, for nothing usually gets me down once we are truly ) HOME teeth:


----------



## rkstocke5609

OK, I’ll weigh in on GP.  When we were there during Easter week we loved it!  We had lunch once being seated (it was slow, easy in).  Another time we scored seats at the bar around 8:00 PM for drinks and split a burger.  We loved the atmosphere and location.  Now, regarding breakfast I feel it’s really tough.  We’re at Disney and many folks are heading to the parks.  And, in the morning if you are going to have breakfast and get a late start many people will go to Whispering Canyon for the all you care to eat platter.  Or, like me, go to Roaring Fork and grab stuff to go and bring it back to the family to eat in our villa before heading out for the days plans.  So, the hang out and enjoy the GP atmosphere is probably not what people are looking for in the morning as much.  When we were there at Easter they had cut breakfast to Fri, Sat, & Sun — wish I could have tried the Easter breakfast menu as it looked good but we were off to Blizzard Beach after a candy grab for the kids.  I think the place is going to go through changes for awhile. 
Maybe they should try a build your own Bloody Mary bar to attract morning folks....but irregardless the place is way too small to accommodate more than 10% of those staying at the lodge any given morning from 6-10 AM.  For me, it’s meant to be a complimentary alternative to other solid offerings at the resort.  Where Territory Lounge is a quiet lounge, GP takes on a bit of a sports bar feel — good to have both.
I will wait to pass judgement on the AP thing, but I take solace in knowing that the Contemporary is a lovely boat ride away from two very solid table service options (both very classy IMHO). Well, one signature and one regular anyways (and I don’t count Chef Mickey’s as that place was a one and done for me - ick)


----------



## PatMcDuck

We ate at GP a couple of times and loved it. It was very pleasant eating outside on a January afternoon, lol. I really like it.

Last October, it was awful though, there was some sort of bug infestation.  We were told male mosquitoes, but I think they were midges.  (look like mosquitoes, do not bite, attracted to light).  They were swarming to the point that they were in your face, mouth, food, etc.  (It was bizarre, we grabbed food to go one night, they closed early to spray.)  I think this was a freak situation.


----------



## jarestel

We've been to GP 4 or 5 times and my overall impression is that I enjoy it. It is probably too small to be anything more than a QS but the menu is a bit too esoteric for the average WDW QS customer (and I count myself a part of this illustrious group). The couch type seating, though comfortable, takes up too much valuable real estate within GP so it might be better to replace them with all table seating. A few more shaded areas along the lakefront outside of GP would be nice as well for those who just want to grab something quick and enjoy the view without sitting inside GP. As @Dizny Dad suggested, concentrating on pub grub and drinks might work better than the current offerings.

Anyway, I hope they figure it out. It's great place to kill an hour of so while the kids are swimming.


----------



## Dean Marino

GP is dead meat.  Hoping that I see demo crews, repairing this failed concept.....

1)  Get rid of failed "Reunion Station".
2)  Expand space into the SIG it should have been.
3)  Address the issue of a REAL "Common Area" for CCV Owners.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Dean Marino said:


> GP is dead meat.  Hoping that I see demo crews, repairing this failed concept.....
> 
> 1)  Get rid of failed "Reunion Station".
> 2)  Expand space into the SIG it should have been.
> 3)  Address the issue of a REAL "Common Area" for CCV Owners.



Aside from the Buffalo burger on the menu, I disagree with the notion “GP is dead meat”.  Actually I think most folks like the space, and I know I like the bar.  I think everyone is just debating on the menu.  Thing is, I think it was always trying to be an upscale bar with upscale appetizers and a couple nice entrees.  After all, you have RF, WC, AP, & TL (and the QS right next to it) on property.  As a result they had to make the offerings unique and special and not copy offerings elsewhere on property.  All that and keeping related to the whole WL theme.  I mean, they couldn’t throw up a sushi bar and have it fit.


----------



## sleepydog25

It's been a few weeks since our trip to DL, so I thought as a Wake Up Wednesday post, I'd post a few more pics and tell a tale or two.
*Our first meal*






*Boudoir balls--very good! (And two hidden Mickeys)






Most excellent bread pudding!






Kitchen in our 1BR






View from our 1BR





*
More to come later, and happy hump day!


----------



## DVC Jen

I am so excited and happy.  This has nothing to do with Disney or our beloved lodge but I have to share anyway.  Our oldest daughter is the newest member of the Carver Elementary Special Education Dept.  It's not the exact job she wanted - but it is a big step closer and they said they will work with her and get her ready for the job she does want.  She has been subbing for the school district the past two years. Finally she is full time.


----------



## Dean Marino

rkstocke5609 said:


> Aside from the Buffalo burger on the menu, I disagree with the notion “GP is dead meat”.  Actually I think most folks like the space, and I know I like the bar.  I think everyone is just debating on the menu.  Thing is, I think it was always trying to be an upscale bar with upscale appetizers and a couple nice entrees.  After all, you have RF, WC, AP, & TL (and the QS right next to it) on property.  As a result they had to make the offerings unique and special and not copy offerings elsewhere on property.  All that and keeping related to the whole WL theme.  I mean, they couldn’t throw up a sushi bar and have it fit.


So your family has BOOKED Reunion Station?  Happy for you.


----------



## sleepydog25

DVC Jen said:


> I am so excited and happy.  This has nothing to do with Disney or our beloved lodge but I have to share anyway.  Our oldest daughter is the newest member of the Carver Elementary Special Education Dept.  It's not the exact job she wanted - but it is a big step closer and they said they will work with her and get her ready for the job she does want.  She has been subbing for the school district the past two years. Finally she is full time.


Congrats! It's a foot in the door, and I'm sure she'll get what she wants before long.


----------



## TCRAIG

DVC Jen said:


> I am so excited and happy.  This has nothing to do with Disney or our beloved lodge but I have to share anyway.  Our oldest daughter is the newest member of the Carver Elementary Special Education Dept.  It's not the exact job she wanted - but it is a big step closer and they said they will work with her and get her ready for the job she does want.  She has been subbing for the school district the past two years. Finally she is full time.


Wonderful News!


----------



## rkstocke5609

Dean Marino said:


> So your family has BOOKED Reunion Station?  Happy for you.



Nope, I don’t roll that way.  But, if folks don’t participate, then it will be re-purposed.


----------



## jimmytammy

After the changes were made GP was about the only thing i was excited about.  After the 1st visit there, I felt really good about it.  But then the changes came, mostly the having to be seated.  That won't keep us from returning, just feels a bit odd, and stuffy.  Not sure thats the feel they were originally going for

Congrats *Jen*!!


----------



## POOH&PIGLET

DVC Jen said:


> I am so excited and happy.  This has nothing to do with Disney or our beloved lodge but I have to share anyway.  Our oldest daughter is the newest member of the Carver Elementary Special Education Dept.  It's not the exact job she wanted - but it is a big step closer and they said they will work with her and get her ready for the job she does want.  She has been subbing for the school district the past two years. Finally she is full time.


Congratulations!


----------



## POOH&PIGLET

I've been looking for 15 minutes & can't find the answer ...

Where is the guest laundry at VWL?


----------



## Granny

POOH&PIGLET said:


> I've been looking for 15 minutes & can't find the answer ...
> 
> Where is the guest laundry at VWL?




Guest laundry is on the first floor behind the elevators.  So you exit the elevators and bear right to get to the hallway in the back.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> It's been a few weeks since our trip to DL, so I thought as a Wake Up Wednesday post, I'd post a few more pics and tell a tale or two.
> *
> *
> More to come later, and happy hump day!



*Sleepy*...thanks for sharing the photos.  Looking forward to hearing your DL tales.


----------



## Granny

DVC Jen said:


> I am so excited and happy.  This has nothing to do with Disney or our beloved lodge but I have to share anyway.  Our oldest daughter is the newest member of the Carver Elementary Special Education Dept.  It's not the exact job she wanted - but it is a big step closer and they said they will work with her and get her ready for the job she does want.  She has been subbing for the school district the past two years. Finally she is full time.



*Jennifer*...so glad to hear that the career is heading in the right direction for your daughter.  Thanks for sharing your excitement and happiness with us!


----------



## sleepydog25

Here are a few more pics from our trip to DL. . .

*Our meal at Catal. . .                               Oxtail ragu. . .                                       Paella. . .













Bone marrow appetizer from the Hearthstone Lounge at GCH. . .                   Working hard canoeing. . .








*
Gotta get back there sooner than the four years from the last time we visited. . .


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Groupies!
Lots going on since I was last here....  I've missed you!
I'll admit I only went back 5-6 pages, not the 30 or so that I was behind 

WELCOME to the new-comers that have found there way over to our little corner of the Dis.

Thanks for the update Kathy on Clay.  I'll continue to keep him in my prayers.

Nice pictures Sleepy.  Thanks for sharing!  Someday DDad and I will go to Disneyland...

Congratulations Jen on your daughters employment.

I hope those experiencing the hot Texas temperatures are able to get a break from the horrid heat.  I like warm weather - but not that warm.

My mom moved in with us a little over a month ago.  She'll be 88 this year.  We're also in the process of cleaning out her home with the hope that it can be sold yet this year.  There's so much work to do before this can happen though. 

If there are any Groupies in the World, I hope you're having a blast!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Cool news *JEN!
*
And where is everybody?  Must be enjoying the summer, 'cause it seems pretty slow on the thread.

The only thing I get excited about when thinking about GP,is the friends we meet up with to share time; which really can be anywhere in The World.  I have lost any hope of GP (or RF for that matter) to excite me.  I love our LODGE, but I just have never felt it had any type of wonderful food draw.  Luckily MK and Trails End Buffet are just boat rides away.  Love the boat rides any time of the day!


----------



## Crabby_Dan

I’ll jump in. I’ve decided to take the plunge and buy VWL (BRV) resale. Never bought resale before. I’ll tell you, the prevalence of stripped contracts is annoying. 

I’ve gotta make 10 posts before I can fix my Avatar.  So I hope you can bear with me if I appear to be posting randomly.


----------



## Crabby_Dan

Anyway, I’m not completely new. I like to stay pretty anonymous on Forums, not overly inclined to sharing, but I really enjoy this group of VWL Groupies & Lovers. So I’ve decided to be more forthcoming with my personal details. Like sharing my name and where I’m from. Maybe I’ll even share some exciting personal stories. ( Please NO! They all shout.)

I found this old account I’ve had lying around unused since 2009.  Didn’t even remember I had it. So this is me. VWL Lover, almost a real Groupie and hopefully an Owner sometime in October.

Just for fun....  Who was I before?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Crabby_Dan said:


> I’ll jump in. I’ve decided to take the plunge and buy VWL (BRV) resale. Never bought resale before. I’ll tell you, the prevalence of stripped contracts is annoying.
> 
> I’ve gotta make 10 posts before I can fix my Avatar.  So I hope you can bear with me if I appear to be posting randomly.




Welcome!!!  Wow - 2009 joined and now your 2 posts have been here!    Best of luck with your resale contract search.  VWL seems to be kind of difficult as there don't tend to be as many on the market and then, as you say, recently there are a lot of stripped contracts.  VWL resale was our first DVC purchase back in early 2008.  Luck got us a contract with a full year of banked points so hoping you can find something similar!


----------



## Crabby_Dan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Welcome!!!  Wow - 2009 joined and now your 2 posts have been here!    Best of luck with your resale contract search.  VWL seems to be kind of difficult as there don't tend to be as many on the market and then, as you say, recently there are a lot of stripped contracts.  VWL resale was our first DVC purchase back in early 2008.  Luck got us a contract with a full year of banked points so hoping you can find something similar!



Coincidently I apparently joined the forum just after we bought our AKV points in January 2009.  I used to read the DIS forums when I was deciding if I really wanted to purchase DVC. It took me 3 years to make the plunge. Couldn’t see the sense in paying MFs. ( I really don’t like MFs). Gotta a lot of good info lurking on the Forum though.

(Obviously ignored the advice to buy resale)


----------



## sleepydog25

Crabby_Dan said:


> Anyway, I’m not completely new. I like to stay pretty anonymous on Forums, not overly inclined to sharing, but I really enjoy this group of VWL Groupies & Lovers. So I’ve decided to be more forthcoming with my personal details. Like sharing my name and where I’m from. Maybe I’ll even share some exciting personal stories. ( Please NO! They all shout.)
> 
> I found this old account I’ve had lying around unused since 2009.  Didn’t even remember I had it. So this is me. VWL Lover, almost a real Groupie and hopefully an Owner sometime in October.
> 
> Just for fun....  Who was I before?


  or. . .maybe welcome back?  I've never been one to keep close tabs on anyone else on the DIS (outside of the Groupies for the past few years), so I have no clue who you used to be. . .Lurky Lou?  Hiding Heidi?   

We're glad you've decided to join in, and as we make a point to say, all it takes to say you're a Groupie is a love of the Lodge, and obviously with your decision to jump into the resale market and buy VWL, you possess that love.  Hoping your contract process goes well and painlessly (as such can be when doling out big bucks for vacations). If you have any future trips you'd like us to list on Page 1, just let me know. As you undoubtedly know, there's no requirement to do so, of course. Looking forward to hearing more from you and our other new Groupies!


----------



## Granny

Crabby_Dan said:


> I’ll jump in.



Glad that you joined us.  And if you have been reading this thread for a while, you may know that we tend to shorten people's User Names.  But don't worry, we won't shorten yours to "Crabby" unless you insist!   If okay, I'll just call you *Dan*.      In any event, we are so happy to have you join in the fun with us. 



> I’ve decided to take the plunge and buy VWL (BRV) resale. Never bought resale before. I’ll tell you, the prevalence of stripped contracts is annoying.



Our second contract (BWV) was purchase on the resale market, and the process was pretty much in line with what I've read as far as timetable from start to finish.  The stripped contract thing is annoying, but it should result in some pricing that is favorable I would think?   Best of luck in finding a contract that works for you and in getting it through the ROFR process.



> I’ve gotta make 10 posts before I can fix my Avatar.  So I hope you can bear with me if I appear to be posting randomly.



I can promise you that we don't care if you do 7 more posts with only one word on each.  Or just keep replying to some of our recent posts with phrases such as "Wow, that's so insightful" or "You Groupies are such good folks!".  We are easy to please and not opposed to flattery.


----------



## Crabby_Dan

Granny said:


> Glad that you joined us.  And if you have been reading this thread for a while, you may know that we tend to shorten people's User Names.  But don't worry, we won't shorten yours to "Crabby" unless you insist!   If okay, I'll just call you *Dan*.      In any event, we are so happy to have you join in the fun with us.



This is why I decided to resurrect myself with a new name. Two “Sleepy”s was one too many in this group.  Every time someone said *Sleepy *I thought it was me. *Crabby *will work fine though. I don’t expect anyone else to use that moniker 

I was formerly calling myself *sleepy* *sheep*.


----------



## Crabby_Dan

Anyway I’m giving resale a shot. June use years are few and far between.


----------



## Corinne

Congrats to your daughter Jen, and to mom and dad!

Di, you must be so busy getting  your mom settled, and preparing her house to go on the market.  

Sleepy fantastic pics!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies Crabby Dan!!!!
Sleepy Sheep seems really familiar.  Either way, glad you are here!!


----------



## Granny

Crabby_Dan said:


> This is why I decided to resurrect myself with a new name. Two “Sleepy”s was one too many in this group.  Every time someone said *Sleepy *I thought it was me. *Crabby *will work fine though. I don’t expect anyone else to use that moniker
> 
> I was formerly calling myself *sleepy* *sheep*.




*Crabby*....Ah, now I remember you.  You posted just a couple of weeks ago.   Okay, we'll go with your chosen nickname but don't be surprised if we use Dan as well from time to time.   Again, welcome!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Crabby_Dan said:


> This is why I decided to resurrect myself with a new name. Two “Sleepy”s was one too many in this group.  Every time someone said *Sleepy *I thought it was me. *Crabby *will work fine though. I don’t expect anyone else to use that moniker
> 
> I was formerly calling myself *sleepy* *sheep*.


Ahhhh. . .makes sense now. Oh, heck, we coulda called you *Sheepy*.   I'd have been more than happy to share the same moniker, though I gotta say *Crabby* or *Dan* will make it easier on folks. Now, I can be very crabby (just ask the Groupies about me and the nature trail or Artist Point ), but I will let you have that name if it's all the same to you.


----------



## Granny

Crabby....if you're looking for an avatar picture, you can use this one that I used for a while when I heard they were messing with the perfection we call VWL.  Of course, it used to say GRRRUMPY!


----------



## Crabby_Dan

Granny said:


> Crabby....if you're looking for an avatar picture, you can use this one that I used for a while when I heard they were messing with the perfection we call VWL.  Of course, it used to say GRRRUMPY!
> 
> View attachment 339930


Very Nice!!


----------



## Crabby_Dan

I’m actually happy with my Avatar. Just need to adjust the resolution so it’s not so blurry. But I will take your suggestion under consideration.


----------



## Granny

Crabby_Dan said:


> I’m actually happy with my Avatar. Just need to adjust the resolution so it’s not so blurry. But I will take your suggestion under consideration.



I was just joking...your avatar looks fine.  And my eyesight can't properly focus most of the time anyway!

Go ahead and post a couple more replies to get you to that magic 10 posts milestone!


----------



## ArielSRL

I’m behind. I’m slowly catching up but just wanted to post a few things.

1. We did WCC for breakfast at 10am in June and the antics were still going on, just not quite as loud. I’ve heard there are none before 10 though?

2. We are back at the Lodge (VWL) June 8-16. Booked.

3. We financed our resale (in Sept 2017) which wasn’t the best way to do it but we are paying it off this week due to our home refi. Wahoo. We are considering adding 75 direct points somewhere before 2021 when my accidentally sent blue card expires.

4. Besides the June 2019 trip, we are doing a short family trip this Oct 3-7 (staying at Pop) to experience MNSSHP and TSL. I also have a girls only trip with several Disers planned for the first weekend in May. Not booked yet though.

5. Summer Break is over for me. Boo hoo. Back to work in the AM.

Back to catching up......


----------



## jimmytammy

*Dan*
I love your avatar!  It reminds me of the stick horses that my kids _and_ DW Tammy used to ride at WCC.  My kids rode them for fun, my DW, not so much fun as more like she was running off at the mouth at the wrong time.  For those that know me and Tammy, they know Im the talker and Tammy, well, she says very little.  So it was a shock when she did!

Our kids were maybe 12 and 10 at the time and we are eating at WCC.  This fellow sitting next to our table, it was his Bday so he was having to ride a stick horse around the restaurant and sing Happy Birthday to himself at the insistence of his waiter, and was told if he didn't sing loud enough where we could all hear him, he would be forced to repeat the performance in the Lobby of WL.

He gets back to the table, and not knowing to this day what my shy, meek and mild Tammy possessed her, she speaks up, and I quote, "I think he needs to do it again because I couldn't hear him."  So the waiter proceeds to hand her the stick horse and repeat the fellows performance around the restaurant singing Happy Bday to this complete stranger.  A funny sight it was and the whole time, me and the kids were so taken back, looking at each other with our mouths open and our eyes bulging as my DW, their mom, this shy woman who keeps her thoughts to herself, was now onstage, for all of WCC to see, singing proudly at the top of her lungs as she circled the place.  I didn't stop to think take a picture, capture the moment, the one time we have witnessed her saying something she shouldn't have, because it is so rare.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> *Dan*
> I love your avatar!  It reminds me of the stick horses that my kids _and_ DW Tammy used to ride at WCC.  My kids rode them for fun, my DW, not so much fun as more like she was running off at the mouth at the wrong time.  For those that know me and Tammy, they know Im the talker and Tammy, well, she says very little.  So it was a shock when she did!
> 
> Our kids were maybe 12 and 10 at the time and we are eating at WCC.  This fellow sitting next to our table, it was his Bday so he was having to ride a stick horse around the restaurant and sing Happy Birthday to himself at the insistence of his waiter, and was told if he didn't sing loud enough where we could all hear him, he would be forced to repeat the performance in the Lobby of WL.
> 
> He gets back to the table, and not knowing to this day what my shy, meek and mild Tammy possessed her, she speaks up, and I quote, "I think he needs to do it again because I couldn't hear him."  So the waiter proceeds to hand her the stick horse and repeat the fellows performance around the restaurant singing Happy Bday to this complete stranger.  A funny sight it was and the whole time, me and the kids were so taken back, looking at each other with our mouths open and our eyes bulging as my DW, their mom, this shy woman who keeps her thoughts to herself, was now onstage, for all of WCC to see, singing proudly at the top of her lungs as she circled the place.  I didn't stop to think take a picture, capture the moment, the one time we have witnessed her saying something she shouldn't have, because it is so rare.




*Jimmy*...that's a great story!  And I have a hard time imagining Tammy making the original comment, much less romping around WCC singing "Happy Birthday".   I guess it's that Disney effect that brings out the kid in all of us.  I think on your next trip, you need to get Tammy to recreate her ride.  

For some reason, the "Midnight Ride of Paul Revere" keeps popping into my head!


----------



## Granny

ArielSRL said:


> I’m behind. I’m slowly catching up but just wanted to post a few things.
> 
> 1. We did WCC for breakfast at 10am in June and the antics were still going on, just not quite as loud. I’ve heard there are none before 10 though?
> 
> 2. We are back at the Lodge (VWL) June 8-16. Booked.
> 
> 3. We financed our resale (in Sept 2017) which wasn’t the best way to do it but we are paying it off this week due to our home refi. Wahoo. We are considering adding 75 direct points somewhere before 2021 when my accidentally sent blue card expires.
> 
> 4. Besides the June 2019 trip, we are doing a short family trip this Oct 3-7 (staying at Pop) to experience MNSSHP and TSL. I also have a girls only trip with several Disers planned for the first weekend in May. Not booked yet though.
> 
> 5. Summer Break is over for me. Boo hoo. Back to work in the AM.
> 
> Back to catching up......




*Renee*...nice to see you back in the VWL Groupie "bubble" for a bit!  Thanks for the WCC antics update.  And exciting to hear that you have paid off your resale contract in less than a year.   Which resorts are you considering for your 75 direct point purchase?

Enjoy your trip planning for your various trips.  We haven't been to WDW for the F&W Festival for a few years now...we'll have to figure out a way to do that again at some point.  And I hope your summer break has gone well.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> *Jimmy*...that's a great story!  And I have a hard time imagining Tammy making the original comment, much less romping around WCC singing "Happy Birthday".   I guess it's that Disney effect that brings out the kid in all of us.  I think on your next trip, you need to get Tammy to recreate her ride.
> 
> For some reason, the "Midnight Ride of Paul Revere" keeps popping into my head!


Maybe I can convince her to do so but I need a few groupies there taking pictures and video, because I will be beyond belief again if it happens.  She is so funny in this way, at home, she wouldn't dare do something like this.  Yet, we go see Yee Haw Bob, and he hollers out her name, Tammy from NC, come on up!  And she hops up on the piano with him, and then he prompts her to lead the audience and pick up folks along the way for a continuous train around the Lounge.  And its not like she had gotten loaded up or tanked!


----------



## Dizny Dad

So sorry to be late in all this, but WELCOME CRABBY . . .you'll find us not to SHABBY . . . . . . but with joining in we'll all be HAPPY . . . .  OK, enough.  Sorry.  _Glad to have you though! _


----------



## DVC Jen

Welcome Crabby Dan.


----------



## Corinne

Oh my gosh *Jimmy*, what a great memory! I can only imagine sweet Tammy singing while riding the stick horse.


----------



## ArielSRL

Granny said:


> *Renee*...nice to see you back in the VWL Groupie "bubble" for a bit!  Thanks for the WCC antics update.  And exciting to hear that you have paid off your resale contract in less than a year.   Which resorts are you considering for your 75 direct point purchase?
> 
> Enjoy your trip planning for your various trips.  We haven't been to WDW for the F&W Festival for a few years now...we'll have to figure out a way to do that again at some point.  And I hope your summer break has gone well.


I’d prefer beach club but when we did the tour in June the sales lady said beach club would be very hard to get. I’ve seen it on the resale market but I guess Disney has a very long wait list for that resort. I’d probably just do SSR to save the money. My friend owns there and at the time of year she and I travel, she’s never not been able to switch at 7 months out.

Unfortunately we will miss F&W this year bc we are only going to MK for the party and DHS. Short, cheap trip. Well as cheap as Disney can be...lol. 

And I just saw the news that DVC will be allowed in at 2pm. I am a resale member but I was sent a blue card, as I’ve mentioned before, so I’m assuming I can get in early. But I’ll have 5 others in tow (DH, DS, DS, stepson, and girlfriend) so I have no idea if they would let us all in. And we won’t be staying on points, not that it says you have to be. Glad I’m October so hopefully I can read about some experiences before we go.


----------



## sleepydog25

Morning, Groupies! My life is about to get busier as the new school year approaches. I have the annual audit Thursday for my old job, then Friday new teachers report (school doesn't begin until 15 Aug). My teaching will involve a couple of sections of military science, an English lit class, a theater class, and a proctoring period for online students. I'll also be responsible for directing a one-act play for state competition, as well as the annual spring production (the last two years were HAIRSPRAY and GREASE). I'll be in the local theater guild production of ARSENIC AND OLD LACE this fall, reprise my role as Herr Drosselmeyer in the annual THE NUTCRACKER our ballet company does, and may well be coaching girls' varsity tennis next spring. In between, my daughter is off to Bates College, so I'm sure I'll head up there a few times.  Other than all that, I don't have much on my docket the next 10 months.    I almost forgot, *Luv* and I will be headed home the first week of March, as well: "Second star to the right and straight on 'til morning."

Here are more pictures from our trip to DL. . .


*One of the fun things you can do at DL is ride in the front of the monorail!*






*Mickey beignets!






Character interaction at DL is far superior to WDW. Peter was very interested in making sure my daughter follows her dreams.






Our view from the DLH. . .and our view from DLH. To the left is Downtown Disney--to the right is the top of buildings. We spent one night there, and it was a delight what with the fireworks headboard and the classic nature of the hotel. We still preferred GCH.








*
Have a great week, Groupies!


----------



## jimmytammy

Great pics Sleepy!  I have enjoyed following along with your trip reports of Disneyland


----------



## Dizny Dad

Gee Sleepy . . .too bad you have nothing in the near future to grab your attention . . . . . (I got tired just reading it!)


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> I'll be in the local theater guild production of ARSENIC AND OLD LACE this fall




I loved the old Cary Grant version of this movie.  I can see you now as cousin Teddy, blowing your bugle as you head downstairs to dig another lock in the Panama Canal !!!


----------



## Granny

ArielSRL said:


> I’d prefer beach club but when we did the tour in June the sales lady said beach club would be very hard to get. I’ve seen it on the resale market but I guess Disney has a very long wait list for that resort. I’d probably just do SSR to save the money. My friend owns there and at the time of year she and I travel, she’s never not been able to switch at 7 months out.



I think it makes sense to buy for economy for this particular purchase.  It sounds like you want the points for times of the year that are a little easier to get?  Good luck on the decision process.


----------



## Crabby_Dan

Thank you all for your kind welcome greetings. 

I’ve used this avatar pic for years as my Facebook profile picture. Everyone who knows me says it’s “so you”.  I’m not sure what that means


----------



## sleepydog25

Crabby_Dan said:


> Thank you all for your kind welcome greetings.
> 
> I’ve used this avatar pic for years as my Facebook profile picture. Everyone who knows me says it’s “so you”.  I’m not sure what that means


That you like to eat at WCC?


----------



## Crabby_Dan

sleepydog25 said:


> That you like to eat at WCC?



Lol. Probably not that. 

Actually we’ve only eaten there twice. Not crazy about the menu and I’m not a big fan of the “shenanigans”.  I’m kind of a “stick in the mud.”


----------



## Dizny Dad

Crabby_Dan said:


> . . . . . . .  I’m not a big fan of the “shenanigans”.  . . . . . . . .



Most of the shenanigans have been dropped, and you can choose now whether or not to participate in them.  DiznyDi & I never really thought much of them either.  I decided it was enough when I had a handful of straws bouncing off my head and shoulders.  Good thing I didn't ask for extra ice . . .


----------



## Granny

Crabby_Dan said:


> Thank you all for your kind welcome greetings.
> 
> I’ve used this avatar pic for years as my Facebook profile picture. Everyone who knows me says it’s “so you”.  I’m not sure what that means




*Crabby*....your avatar cleaned up very nicely!  When's your next trip to The World?


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> Most of the shenanigans have been dropped, and you can choose now whether or not to participate in them.  DiznyDi & I never really thought much of them either.  I decided it was enough when I had a handful of straws bouncing off my head and shoulders.  Good thing I didn't ask for extra ice . . .


Once, my mom was with us, she asked for more tea, so they brought her the huge jar out, then proceeded to yell at top of lungs, "if anyone sees this lady in the pool later, get out!!!!"  
The shenanigans were fun for awhile then got old after our kids aged out


----------



## twinklebug

WCC from what I've been reading does not do their boisterous games and shouting before 10am. That keeps it safe for most breakfast folk.

I don't care for them myself, but do enjoy watching others participating, so we keep the coaster on the table flipped to the "Nuh-uh"  side. Even then they will use the opportunity to pull a small prank if it presents itself (I once asked about a menu item and within moments we had a giant mixing bowl of Argula on the table, free of charge. That was funny, but made me feel like an idiot for not knowing what Argula was. It's a good server who can tell who would like to participate and who would not. Same goes with the seater. When my kids were young we were always seated on the back porch where no pranks happened.


----------



## TCRAIG

ArielSRL said:


> I’d prefer beach club but when we did the tour in June the sales lady said beach club would be very hard to get. I’ve seen it on the resale market but I guess Disney has a very long wait list for that resort. I’d probably just do SSR to save the money. My friend owns there and at the time of year she and I travel, she’s never not been able to switch at 7 months out.
> 
> Unfortunately we will miss F&W this year bc we are only going to MK for the party and DHS. Short, cheap trip. Well as cheap as Disney can be...lol.
> 
> And I just saw the news that DVC will be allowed in at 2pm. I am a resale member but I was sent a blue card, as I’ve mentioned before, so I’m assuming I can get in early. But I’ll have 5 others in tow (DH, DS, DS, stepson, and girlfriend) so I have no idea if they would let us all in. And we won’t be staying on points, not that it says you have to be. Glad I’m October so hopefully I can read about some experiences before we go.


The site says ‘DVC Members and their Guests...’ so I think you should all be safe with the 2PM entry


----------



## sleepydog25

Just as a scratch your head aside. . .

I've been to WCC three times, none recently. The food simply doesn't appeal to me. Anyway, the first two times were back when my daughter was much younger. The first time, our very first trip to WDW and staying at the Lodge, our daughter enjoyed the stick horse races, but we got no shenanigans at all despite interacting well with the server. Service was achingly slow to boot. Fast forward about two years, and we're back. This time, we even had a birthday to celebrate, and we informed our server of such, as well as saying how much our daughter was glad to be back to WCC and the stick races. Nothing. We ordered ketchup, straws, and smiled broadly with our server. Noth-ing. Once again, service was terribly slow and inefficient. The last time was about six years ago, and while service was okay, we again were largely ignored by the server. So, when I read they had calmed down a bit, I could only chuckle since I've NEVER had antics.  Go figure.


----------



## Crabby_Dan

Granny said:


> *Crabby*....your avatar cleaned up very nicely!  When's your next trip to The World?



Sadly I have no trip to WDW planned at this time. ( Due to some family life events.) We do have a trip to HHI planned in April 2019 with my brother and his family.

I actually rented out my 2018 AKV points and had to borrow half my 2019 points to send my DW for her unplanned visit to VWL in July with her chum.

If my VWL contract passes ROFR, I’m crossing my fingers for a VWL stay in December 2019.

( Maybe even meet some Groupies)


----------



## Crabby_Dan

I’m gonna toss this out to the Groupies as a quasi opinion poll.

Given my pessimistic, Eyeore-like attitude, I pretty much expect my VWL contract to be taken by Disney. So far I’ve only seen 2 contracts with June use years. And I’m NOT a patient man, so .......

*What would you do?*

Just keep looking for a June use year?

Purchase an August or October use year? ( which seem fairly common)

Try purchasing VWL direct for $177/pt?

Purchase 150 Copper Creek pts with an effective price of $172/pt?


----------



## TCRAIG

Crabby_Dan said:


> I’m gonna toss this out to the Groupies as a quasi opinion poll.
> 
> Given my pessimistic, Eyeore-like attitude, I pretty much expect my VWL contract to be taken by Disney. So far I’ve only seen 2 contracts with June use years. And I’m NOT a patient man, so .......
> 
> *What would you do?*
> 
> Just keep looking for a June use year?
> 
> Purchase an August or October use year? ( which seem fairly common)
> 
> Try purchasing VWL direct for $177/pt?
> 
> Purchase 150 Copper Creek pts with an effective price of $172/pt?


I have 4 different UYs/Member #s...so obviously - I’d go with getting whatever UY you can for the pts/price you want!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Crabby_Dan said:


> I’m gonna toss this out to the Groupies as a quasi opinion poll.
> 
> Given my pessimistic, Eyeore-like attitude, I pretty much expect my VWL contract to be taken by Disney. So far I’ve only seen 2 contracts with June use years. And I’m NOT a patient man, so .......
> 
> *What would you do?*
> 
> Just keep looking for a June use year?
> 
> Purchase an August or October use year? ( which seem fairly common)
> 
> Try purchasing VWL direct for $177/pt?
> 
> Purchase 150 Copper Creek pts with an effective price of $172/pt?



Well, I think you'll pass so problem solved!

Last one the list would be buying VWL direct - just too much of a price difference.  I'd recommend patience if it doesn't pass but I think you'll be fine.


----------



## sleepydog25

Crabby_Dan said:


> I’m gonna toss this out to the Groupies as a quasi opinion poll.
> 
> Given my pessimistic, Eyeore-like attitude, I pretty much expect my VWL contract to be taken by Disney. So far I’ve only seen 2 contracts with June use years. And I’m NOT a patient man, so .......
> 
> *What would you do?*
> 
> Just keep looking for a June use year?
> 
> Purchase an August or October use year? ( which seem fairly common)
> 
> Try purchasing VWL direct for $177/pt?
> 
> Purchase 150 Copper Creek pts with an effective price of $172/pt?


If you truly just want the feel of the Lodge, then going with the cheaper, resale contract for VWL would be the way to go regardless of UY. I know that can come in handy on occasion, but the way we vacation, it hasn't mattered.  I would not purchase VWL direct as the expiration date on the contracts means you'd be paying a premium for much shorter time than if you bought, say, Copper Creek.  The main attraction for Copper Creek is the length of the contract; however, even at $172 pp, that's one very expensive buy-in.  I also believe that you'll pass ROFR, however.


----------



## Crabby_Dan

Of course as soon as I posted my opinion poll, my perfect VWL contract with a June use year showed up on the DIS affiliated resale store. 
I guess the answer to my question is “be patient Crabby Dan”. 

Yeah I agree with the all Groupie advice. Worse case is go with a different use year. But, there’s no reason to think my stripped contract won’t pass ROFR. (Other than my natural pessimism.)


----------



## ArielSRL

TCRAIG said:


> The site says ‘DVC Members and their Guests...’ so I think you should all be safe with the 2PM entry


I saw on a DVC FB post that it’s up to 7 guests. I saw it after I posted here. I should’ve come back with the intel but this is pre-planning week at school and it’s always crazy busy.


----------



## Starwind

Crabby_Dan said:


> Sadly I have no trip to WDW planned at this time. ( Due to some family life events.) We do have a trip to HHI planned in April 2019 with my brother and his family.
> 
> I actually rented out my 2018 AKV points and had to borrow half my 2019 points to send my DW for her unplanned visit to VWL in July with her chum.
> 
> If my VWL contract passes ROFR, I’m crossing my fingers for a VWL stay in December 2019.
> 
> ( Maybe even meet some Groupies)



Good luck with the VWL contract.

And... we are totally up for a December 2019 Groupie Meet if the dates align !

SW


----------



## Granny

Crabby_Dan said:


> If my VWL contract passes ROFR, I’m crossing my fingers for a VWL stay in December 2019.
> 
> ( Maybe even meet some Groupies)




*Crabby*...we usually have some Groupies going to WDW in December, especially the first half of the month.  We have had many Groupie meets over the years...sometimes with just a couple of Groupies and sometimes we get the Big Honkin' Groupie Meets with 7 or more Groupies and family together!  

That's one of the reasons we track our trip dates on Page 1 of this thread.  *Sleepy* (@sleepydog25 ) has been kind enough to keep that updated and it not only facilitates Groupie meets, but also reminds us who is heading to the World so we can bug them for updates, pictures, etc. 

As @Starwind indicated, we are always up for Groupie Meets!


----------



## ErinC

I think I'm all caught up on groupie posts. I always feel like I have to go back and read them all before I can post again. Our 1 day trip to HS was wonderful. Slinky Dog is probably my new favorite ride. We arrived around 3 on Thursday the 12th, and went straight to Typhoon Lagoon. Stayed til around 6:30 and then drove to BWV. Of course our room was ready and we went straight to our room to change from our wet clothes. I made no requests since we were only there 1 night and really did not care. We ended up with a corner room towards the boardwalk side of the resort only we were facing the creepy clown slide. Really couldn't see much but tall trees though. We did have the extra window in our end room. Room was clean and looked fairly new with all the furniture. We changed and headed to the buses. We of course could not pass up the opportunity to go to MK for a few hours. We rode Buzz, the teacups, and hopped on Mine 
Train. It said there was an 80 minute wait, but we were off the ride in probably 25 minutes. I had forgotten what it was like to be at a theme park when it's not Christmas or Easter crowds since that is all we ever do anymore. Makes me look forward to retiring from he teacher life someday and doing Disney when it's not a major holiday. Park closed at 10 and we headed back to Boardwalk. We squeaked into the bakery at 10:50 and got a snack. Finally got to bed around 11:30. Hollywood Studios opened at 7 the next morning. We got up around 6:15 and all got ready. We dropped our bags in our parked car. We had parked close to the tennis courts. We then walked to HS. We arrived at Slinky dog right around 7:25. We waited about 30 minutes and then we were able to ride. LOVED IT! We then rode the alien saucers, they were cute. We had FP's for Tot and RNRC. We were able to do star wars without a FP. Pretty much finished the park around noon. We ended up going to Disney Springs and eating lunch at House of Blues. Spent a few bucks at DS and then headed back to St. Augustine for the evening. So pretty much a 24 hour trip to the world. Our shortest ever. It was worth it though. 

I'm headed back to work tomorrow. Did manage to get early registration for the Princess Half Marathon today (thanks to DVC). Now time to get busy training.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Starwind said:


> Good luck with the VWL contract.
> 
> And... we are totally up for a December 2019 Groupie Meet if the dates align !
> 
> SW


We’re planning for 2019?  Ok!  Me too!


----------



## Starwind

bobbiwoz said:


> We’re planning for 2019?  Ok!  Me too!



Yeah !

Our December 2019 trip plan is:  AKL-Jambo, B2B2B Disney Dream, CCV.  So we'll have two blocks where we are at the resorts and available for a Meet   The only parks we are doing this trip is MVMCP, planned for the second night of our CCV stay, the rest is all about the resorts.

SW


----------



## bobbiwoz

Starwind said:


> Yeah !
> 
> Our December 2019 trip plan is:  AKL-Jambo, B2B2B Disney Dream, CCV.  So we'll have two blocks where we are at the resorts and available for a Meet   The only parks we are doing this trip is MVMCP, planned for the second night of our CCV stay, the rest is all about the resorts.
> 
> SW


The Christmas themed cruises are fun!


----------



## Starwind

bobbiwoz said:


> The Christmas themed cruises are fun!
> 
> View attachment 341096



We love them ! 

And that is impressive gingerbread house decorating !!

SW


----------



## bobbiwoz

Starwind said:


> We love them !
> 
> And that is impressive gingerbread house decorating !!
> 
> SW


Tom and I enjoy doing it.  We have a Merry Time cruise planned for this year too!  Have you been on one?


----------



## Granny

ErinC said:


> I think I'm all caught up on groupie posts. I always feel like I have to go back and read them all before I can post again. Our 1 day trip to HS was wonderful.



*Erin*...thanks for sharing your experiences and opinions of your whirlwind trip.  You certainly packed in a lot of activity in that short trip!  Always glad to "see" you back here on the thread.


----------



## DVC Jen

This morning I was sitting in bed, missing the Disney Fantasy as well as our resort. So I decided to go through the pics and videos I had stored on my phone. Thought it might make me feel better.  I found some videos I  had taken during an afternoon thunderstorm.  I was sitting out on our balcony at BRV just relaxing.  While rewatching the video it struck me once again how serene it was and how no one would expect this scene to be right in the middle of Disney World.  Then the frantic warnings of a child shattered that illusion.  I got a really good laugh from this.  Make sure you have your sound on.


----------



## Starwind

bobbiwoz said:


> Tom and I enjoy doing it.  We have a Merry Time cruise planned for this year too!  Have you been on one?



We have !  This B2B2B will be our 6th, 7th, and 8th cruises with DCL.  4 of our previous 5 have been Merry Time cruises 

Here is our gingerbread house from our Fantasy cruise a few years ago:


----------



## bobbiwoz

Starwind said:


> We have !  This B2B2B will be our 6th, 7th, and 8th cruises with DCL.  4 of our previous 5 have been Merry Time cruises
> 
> Here is our gingerbread house from our Fantasy cruise a few years ago:
> 
> View attachment 341223


Great!  Yummy to look at!


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy said:


> Maybe I can convince her to do so but I need a few groupies there taking pictures and video, because I will be beyond belief again if it happens.  She is so funny in this way, at home, she wouldn't dare do something like this.  Yet, we go see Yee Haw Bob, and he hollers out her name, Tammy from NC, come on up!  And she hops up on the piano with him, and then he prompts her to lead the audience and pick up folks along the way for a continuous train around the Lounge.  And its not like she had gotten loaded up or tanked!



Love this visual!


----------



## jimmytammy

All of our cruises so far have been Oct or Mar  We really enjoyed the Oct cruise on the Fantasy with the Halloween decorations up.  The Christmas cruise looks like a lot of fun.  May have to put that one on our list!


----------



## Starwind

jimmytammy said:


> All of our cruises so far have been Oct or Mar  We really enjoyed the Oct cruise on the Fantasy with the Halloween decorations up.  The Christmas cruise looks like a lot of fun.  May have to put that one on our list!



And you don't have to go at Christmas itself... the Merrytime cruises start in November...

SW


----------



## wildernessDad

Hello, everybody.  I'm just checking in.  I hope all is well with everybody.  We're doing well here near the Mouse.  It's fun just to pop into the Magic Kingdom to see friends or just to hit the Main Street Bakery.  I hope everybody is thinking about the December meet up.  I'm looking forward to seeing everybody.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey WD!!  We have often talked about how cool it would be to live so close that we could decide on dinner at Epcot, or just grab a couple attractions before a park closed



Starwind said:


> And you don't have to go at Christmas itself... the Merrytime cruises start in November...
> 
> SW


We almost booked a Nov Fantasy cruise this go round.  Dang!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Hope all the Groupies are having a great weekend. We wish we could make a holiday meet; however, we're not planning such a trip until 2020. By then, we plan to retire--me for good and *Luv* partially, i.e., she might work PT. Until then, we toil on. . .and I present more pics from our DL trip. Don't worry. It's not an inexhaustible list.  


*Tortilla Jo's guacamole made table side. . .






DD's birthday treat from Tortilla Jo's!






Some shots of the Paint the Night Parade at CA Adventure. It's a very good parade with extremely catchy music!












Here's the infamous Fireworks headboard at the DLH






Finally, here's a shot of DD with a very classic figure in the background. Much shorter line this way!



*


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy
Very much enjoying your shots of Disneyland!  I hope we can run into Oswald.  We use to have a dwarf bunny that we named Oswald the Lucky Rabbit.  He was the same color though not as adventurous as the original


----------



## Granny

*Sleepy*...thanks for the additional pictures.  I agree that the Paint the Night parade is a good one.  And I hadn't seen the fireworks headboard at DLH...that looks very cool!


----------



## Dizny Dad

HEY *Wilderness Dad!*  Glad to hear that your still kickin' and enjoying the Florida sunshine.  Hope all is well with the new digs, etc.


----------



## Corinne

Hi *WD*, I was just thinking about you the other day.  Glad your move was a good one, and I love that you are able to pop over to the Main Street Bakery on a whim! We won’t be taking a December trip this year, but hopefully next year. 

*Sleepy* great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jimmytammy

Just stopping in to say hey and get some happy thoughts before heading off to work.  Ahh, work, its been a busier than normal summer and they have us swamped right now.  
And all this talk about a Dec trip and meet has me missing it already and not sure when a Dec trip will roll back around for us.  Will live vicariously through those who do get to enjoy!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

So the pressure is on for DiznyDi.  Our son and fiancée has requested that their wedding take place in our backyard.  The plans are now in full swing.  As I looked over the yard and gardens this past weekend, I couldn't help but think that they are so far from any influence the gardens at Disney should have had on me after the last 26 years of experiencing the Happiest (and most weed free) Place on Earth.  The event will unfold at the end of September, so we need to get busy.  With all of the issues DiznyDi has to deal with, like her Mom living with us, her own health issues, and taking care of me, she needs encouragement that all will be wonderful in the end.


----------



## Corinne

That sure is a lot on your plates, *DDad....*Sending good thoughts and hugs to *Di! You’re a great team!*


----------



## jimmytammy

*Dad *and *Di*
Sending you all the best wishes I can muster up for a successful next few weeks and a beautiful wedding.  I got a feeling, knowing you both, it will go off without a hitch, and when its over, you will crash in the best way possible  Hugs to you folks!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Thanks all.  But when it is all said and done, she still has to put up with me.


----------



## Shellybird

Hi everyone, 

It’s been a long time since we have been to VWL at Christmas time. I am thrilled to be going back this Christmas. Years ago, VWL DCVers would share Christmas decorations for rooms and then leave them there for another VWLer.  Someone who was going early would volunteer to start, others would chip or send stuff early for the next DCVer coming in who was participating.

Is this something we still do or has it fallen by the wayside?

Shellybird


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the Groupies Shellybird!!!!
We used to participate in the Christmas tree exchange, would deliver a tree, or leave ours after a visit.  Not sure if they still do this or not, but I remember it being a specific post on the DVC Forums, and not generally posted here.  I would so a search for Christmas tree exchange and see if something pops.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> Thanks all.  But when it is all said and done, she still has to put up with me.


Aww, Dad, you're not that bad(are you?)


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> Aww, Dad, you're not that bad(are you?)



Like all men, I see myself as an enlightened 21st century man; helping others, lighting the load of the down trodden, friend to all, loved by children.   
But let's face it . . . I'm sure someone somewhere would argue with that.    I hope DiznyDi wouldn't be one of them.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Shellybird . .  WELCOME* to our little corner of the Internet.  I hope you realize that by stepping foot into this thread, your are forever a Wilderness Lodge Groupie, and with that, we expect to see you at Christmas time for the Groupie meet! 

*Jimmy* was correct; check the DVC Threads for the Christmas Tree exchange.  DiznyDi & I used to participate for a number of years by donating a decorated 3 ft. tree and shipping to the Lodge with a listing of names and dates of arrival.  The tree was packaged in a substantial box, decorations "wired" on (as the tree would take its toll!), and an envelope for any small cash donations to help with shipping.  The list was generated BEFORE anyone arrived by participating in the thread.  I'm sorry I don't recall which Forum or Thread.  There would be as many as six to eight families on the tree we would send.  The Family name was listed on the side of the box, with arrival information.  The Lodge always gracefully cooperated with the back and forth from family to Bell Services to family.  And sure enough, the tree would arrive back home after the holidays, to be refreshed and packaged for the next year.  The exchange kind of died out for use around 2010/2012.  As *Jimmy* stated search the threads for the Christmas Tree Exchange.  We also used to decorate our balcony and door during the holidays, but DVC began to frown on the balcony decorating, as it took away from the general appearance of the Lodge.  (Their opinion, not ours!)  We still have a door hanger in our Owners Locker that allows us to hang things on our door.


----------



## DVC Jen

Welcome Shellybird.   Christmas at the lodge is exceptional.  I hope you have a wonderful time.  We won't make it there this year but I will be with everyone in spirit.


----------



## DVC Jen

Does anyone else feel twinges of regret when you plan on staying at another DVC resort onsite?  We currently have a week booked at BRV for early June - but plan on trying to move it over to BWV at the 7th month time period.  While I am excited and looking forward to staying in a resort we haven't tried yet, I have twinges of sadness and regret about going somewhere else.  LOL  It's ridiculous I know.  I just love our lodge so much.  My heart will always be there.


----------



## BillPA

The best part of trying other DVC resort is you will just love BRV more when you return. Nothing bad about BWV, but it's not BRV.


----------



## twinklebug

DVC Jen said:


> Does anyone else feel twinges of regret when you plan on staying at another DVC resort onsite?  We currently have a week booked at BRV for early June - but plan on trying to move it over to BWV at the 7th month time period.  While I am excited and looking forward to staying in a resort we haven't tried yet, I have twinges of sadness and regret about going somewhere else.



The excitement of trying a new resort will get you through. IMHO, you can't go wrong with BWV. It has just enough ritz and quirkiness that you won't feel like it's stuffy. I love how the boats have similar horns to the ones on Bay Lake. Between the music and the low rumble of people talking in the distance, I can sit on my balcony there and easily pass time as 8 different ones come and go.


----------



## jimmytammy

DVC Jen said:


> Does anyone else feel twinges of regret when you plan on staying at another DVC resort onsite?  We currently have a week booked at BRV for early June - but plan on trying to move it over to BWV at the 7th month time period.  While I am excited and looking forward to staying in a resort we haven't tried yet, I have twinges of sadness and regret about going somewhere else.  LOL  It's ridiculous I know.  I just love our lodge so much.  My heart will always be there.


I will never forget the feeling I had when we did this for the 1st time.  We stayed at OKW because of the points we had, and my folks were joining us, so made sense at the time that we book where we could take advantage of less pts.
That trip, LOL, caused us to buy more pts. at VWL, realizing if we wanted to continue to share them, we needed more so we could be at home next time.  I felt less compelled to stay at VWl after Ranger Stan passed away as something felt "lost" there for me.  But over time, I have returned and through we enjoy trying other resorts, I feel the tugging at my heart of VWL whilst I am at another place.
We do own pts. at BWV as our 2nd home.  I feel you will really like it.  Its a different vibe for sure from what you are used too at VWL, but with the amenities being different, close proximity to 2 parks, etc., it really is a cool place to be.  Enjoy!


----------



## Granny

DVC Jen said:


> Does anyone else feel twinges of regret when you plan on staying at another DVC resort onsite?  We currently have a week booked at BRV for early June - but plan on trying to move it over to BWV at the 7th month time period.  While I am excited and looking forward to staying in a resort we haven't tried yet, I have twinges of sadness and regret about going somewhere else.  LOL  It's ridiculous I know.  I just love our lodge so much.  My heart will always be there.



We have stayed at every WDW DVC resort except PBV (no 1BRs!) and CCV.  Over the years it has helped us avoid "Disney burnout" as visits to new resorts kept the experience fresh, and we found every resort to have its own charm and appeal.  But we always had to come back to VWL after a couple of trips elsewhere.  

Our first "sampling" of other DVC resorts was at BWV in 2002.  We were amazed as we had never been in the Crescent Lake area and didn't really know it existed!  We had a great time, and since we needed more points we bought our second contract at BWV.  It is a completely different experience than VWL...the noise and bustle of the Boardwalk, walking to two parks, several dining options within an easy walk...and we enjoyed it quite a bit.  But every trip that we stayed somewhere else, we always visited VWL on that trip.  Sometimes it was just a sandwich at Roaring Fork, other times we just walked around the resort or sat in the lobby for a while.  But we always have to get our VWL fix on every trip regardless of where we stay.  I imagine in the future that this fix will include an adult beverage at Geyser Point.  

So I can say we've never regretted staying somewhere else, but I can also say that we're always happy to check-in to VWL.  It's great to have other options, but as Dorothy said, there's no place like home.


----------



## DVC Jen

Granny said:


> We have stayed at every WDW DVC resort except PBV (no 1BRs!) and CCV.  Over the years it has helped us avoid "Disney burnout" as visits to new resorts kept the experience fresh, and we found every resort to have its own charm and appeal.  But we always had to come back to VWL after a couple of trips elsewhere.



That is exactly why we are doing this.  Ian likes Disney a lot but to be honest it is our oldest daughter and myself who LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE it.  Ian wanted to do something different as far as vacation this year.  We really don't have the funds to pay for a hotel room as well as dining, entertainment and everything else.  I am always the one who does all the vacation planning - regardless of where we go. So I told him if he wanted to do something different then he was going to have to figure it all out and make it work.  That wasn't happening.  LOL So - we are going back to the world but the plan is to try things we have never done yet.  That means staying at a resort we haven't stayed at.  Ian chose BWV.  Hopefully it won't be an issue to move our reservation from BRV to BWV at the 7 month window.  We are also going to try new restaurants, take a tour we haven't done yet, mini golf at Fantasia (we have done Winter/Summerland) and spend some time really exploring the new Disney Springs.  Then we will be off to our 2nd home resort - Vero Beach for 3 more nights.

I am looking forward to trying Boardwalk - but gosh I am going to miss walking into the lobby at BRV and feel that immediate release of stress because we are home and that home is so perfect for us.  WL and BRV makes me so happy it moves me to tears.  I just love it that much.  I would be happy staying there each and every trip. But to keep Ian happy and hopefully help with the burn out we will be trying something new.

FYI - we have stayed at BCV, OKW, AKV, BLT, HHI as well.  We do not really like BCV.  OKW I liked and Ian didn't mind.  Our daughters were less than thrilled with it.  AKV was nice but so far away from everything.  BLT there were 4 of us in a studio and we honestly didn't mind it at all.  I loved the kitchenette area especially.  HHI we all liked so much. Then of course we have stayed at Vero numerous times.  Now with all of that said - home is where the heart is and my heart is firmly planted at the WL and BRV.


----------



## Granny

DVC Jen said:


> That is exactly why we are doing this.  Ian likes Disney a lot but to be honest it is our oldest daughter and myself who LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE it.  Ian wanted to do something different as far as vacation this year.  We really don't have the funds to pay for a hotel room as well as dining, entertainment and everything else.  I am always the one who does all the vacation planning - regardless of where we go. So I told him if he wanted to do something different then he was going to have to figure it all out and make it work.  That wasn't happening.  LOL So - we are going back to the world but the plan is to try things we have never done yet.  That means staying at a resort we haven't stayed at.  Ian chose BWV.  Hopefully it won't be an issue to move our reservation from BRV to BWV at the 7 month window.  We are also going to try new restaurants, take a tour we haven't done yet, mini golf at Fantasia (we have done Winter/Summerland) and spend some time really exploring the new Disney Springs.  Then we will be off to our 2nd home resort - Vero Beach for 3 more nights.
> 
> I am looking forward to trying Boardwalk - but gosh I am going to miss walking into the lobby at BRV and feel that immediate release of stress because we are home and that home is so perfect for us.  WL and BRV makes me so happy it moves me to tears.  I just love it that much.  I would be happy staying there each and every trip. But to keep Ian happy and hopefully help with the burn out we will be trying something new.
> 
> FYI - we have stayed at BCV, OKW, AKV, BLT, HHI as well.  We do not really like BCV.  OKW I liked and Ian didn't mind.  Our daughters were less than thrilled with it.  AKV was nice but so far away from everything.  BLT there were 4 of us in a studio and we honestly didn't mind it at all.  I loved the kitchenette area especially.  HHI we all liked so much. Then of course we have stayed at Vero numerous times.  Now with all of that said - home is where the heart is and my heart is firmly planted at the WL and BRV.



I think you'll have a great time at BWV.  Since you are doing things you haven't done before, you may want to spend some time on the Boardwalk...maybe get an ice cream and watch some of the street performers for a while.  I'm sure you'll think of other things that you haven't done yet.  

But you have definitely found the right support group for your WL addiction!    You won't get many people here trying to talk you off of THAT ledge.  After all, for this group, the WL campus is


----------



## ArielSRL

DVC Jen said:


> Does anyone else feel twinges of regret when you plan on staying at another DVC resort onsite?  We currently have a week booked at BRV for early June - but plan on trying to move it over to BWV at the 7th month time period.  While I am excited and looking forward to staying in a resort we haven't tried yet, I have twinges of sadness and regret about going somewhere else.  LOL  It's ridiculous I know.  I just love our lodge so much.  My heart will always be there.


We are new DVC owners at BRV (VWL) but we have 2 trips under our belt there and another booked. My DH loves the familiarity as does my oldest son (6) and I love the Lodge. However, I do want to try some other resorts. I’m getting some pushback from DH and DS6 though! I’ve even considered doing a split stay in 2020 (planning a dedicated stay at BCV or BWV) just so we can get that boat to WL. I guess we will decide next year!


----------



## twinklebug

Just noticed the DVC portal now (um, _again_, after a failed start on the software side) allows us to modify our stays without calling MS. I tested it and it seems to work great.


----------



## DVC Jen

twinklebug said:


> I tested it and it seems to work great.



QUICK!!!!  KNOCK ON WOOD!!!!


----------



## twinklebug

DVC Jen said:


> QUICK!!!!  KNOCK ON WOOD!!!!


I hear you! It seems as though if it works and is useful, then Disney's IT will find a way to break it or remove it altogether.


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi & I love The Lodge first and foremost, but we have enjoyed may other DVC facilities.  I particularly found BWV to be annoying.  We have only stayed once, a few years ago.  We had a lovely room, looking out onto the Boardwalk.  But it rained the entire time we were there (3 days).  That is when I realized that you can not get anything to eat unless you are willing to get wet.  Whether you walking out in the rain, or ducked along under the canvas covers, you got wet.  Some covers you could walk under as the there were tables in the way or it was crowded as people took cover.  We enjoy AKL and SSR, both offering a different type of stay.  As *Granny* stated, variety does keep things fresh!


----------



## twinklebug

Don't know if we have any ladies in here who buy the Magic Bands, but Disney released the Dooney & Bourke LE 2 version this morning.

It sold out fast, but is still available on the Shop Disney Parks App (not the Shop Disney app) with a 20% DVC or AP discount available. I had no interest in buying a MB until I saw the adorable box it comes in. I will admit having two addictions: luggage and boxes. I love travel and keeping things organized. This little box fills both bills. Bought one for my daughter's birthday, one for my own.





I'm such the sucker. LOL.


----------



## bobbiwoz

twinklebug said:


> Don't know if we have any ladies in here who buy the Magic Bands, but Disney released the Dooney & Bourke LE 2 version this morning.
> 
> It sold out fast, but is still available on the Shop Disney Parks App (not the Shop Disney app) with a 20% DVC or AP discount available. I had no interest in buying a MB until I saw the adorable box it comes in. I will admit having two addictions: luggage and boxes. I love travel, and keeping things organized. This little box fills both bills. Bought one for my daughter's birthday, one for my own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm such the sucker. LOL.


Very, very cute!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Don't know if we have any ladies in here who buy the Magic Bands, but Disney released the Dooney & Bourke LE 2 version this morning.
> 
> It sold out fast, but is still available on the Shop Disney Parks App (not the Shop Disney app) with a 20% DVC or AP discount available. I had no interest in buying a MB until I saw the adorable box it comes in. I will admit having two addictions: luggage and boxes. I love travel, and keeping things organized. This little box fills both bills. Bought one for my daughter's birthday, one for my own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm such the sucker. LOL.



Haha - we all have those things that just get us!  I do think this is a cool looking MB.  It's as close as it gets to encouraging me to pay for one!  But I'm going to keep getting free ones and decorating for now.    Leaves one more for others to buy!


----------



## Crabby_Dan

Well “surprisingly”  my stripped, overpriced VWL resale contract passed ROFR.  So sometime in October, I should be a proud VWL Groupie, Lover & *Owner*.

I guess there’s a bright side to purchasing stripped, overpriced resale contracts. 


Then in January I can work on getting to the Lodge in December 2019. I’ll have to borrow though, you know, ‘cuz I won’t have any 2019 points.


----------



## twinklebug

Congratulations Dan!


----------



## Crabby_Dan

So my brother and his family bailed on our April 2019 HHI trip.  No need for a 2 bdr which means I can use those extra HHI points to head to WDW.  I’m thinking a combo HHI / BWV trip.

The wife and I have never stayed at Boardwalk.  I know several Groupies have dual VWL and BWV citizenship. My Dear Wife has generally had little affection for Boardwalk.  It’s been a running joke for awhile- I laugh at her and threaten to make her stay there.  (There’s a story involving Boardwalk, the clown pool, etc that maybe I’ll share sometime)
She claims she’s over her “fear of clowns” and is willing to give Boardwalk a try.  I’m thinking a nice studio with a view of the Luna pool would be just the ticket 

Just kidding.

 Maybe.  Lol.


----------



## Crabby_Dan

twinklebug said:


> Congratulations Dan!



Thanks


----------



## bobbiwoz

Crabby_Dan said:


> Well “surprisingly”  my stripped, overpriced VWL resale contract passed ROFR.  So sometime in October, I should be a proud VWL Groupie, Lover & *Owner*.
> 
> I guess there’s a bright side to purchasing stripped, overpriced resale contracts.
> 
> 
> Then in January I can work on getting to the Lodge in December 2019. I’ll have to borrow though, you know, ‘cuz I won’t have any 2019 points.


Congratulations!


----------



## jimmytammy

Congrats Dan!! Couldn't have made a better choice in resorts IMO
We are one of those VWL/BWV owners.  The appeal to us 1st and foremost at BWV was F&W Festival and close proximity to Epcot for said event.  We bought enough points to go every other year for 2 weeks in Oct. in a 1 bed.  Believe me when I say this, my heart is definitely "Lodged" at VWL(I refuse to call it by its new name)and always will be, but BWV beckons us to stay with her during certain times of the year.


----------



## Granny

Crabby_Dan said:


> Well “surprisingly”  my stripped, overpriced VWL resale contract passed ROFR. So sometime in October, I should be a proud VWL Groupie, Lover & *Owner*.
> 
> I guess there’s a bright side to purchasing stripped, overpriced resale contracts.



*Crabby*...great news on getting through ROFR!  I'm sure you will love your purchase at our beloved resort!  




Crabby_Dan said:


> So my brother and his family bailed on our April 2019 HHI trip.  No need for a 2 bdr which means I can use those extra HHI points to head to WDW.  I’m thinking a combo HHI / BWV trip.
> 
> The wife and I have never stayed at Boardwalk.  I know several Groupies have dual VWL and BWV citizenship. My Dear Wife has generally had little affection for Boardwalk.  It’s been a running joke for awhile- I laugh at her and threaten to make her stay there.  (There’s a story involving Boardwalk, the clown pool, etc that maybe I’ll share sometime)



Sorry to hear that you lost the big family trip but you are putting a very nice silver lining on your brother's cancellation!  April is Flower & Garden Festival time at EPCOT so lots of topiaries and other garden related activities going on there.  I'm sure you'll like BWV.  For "Preferred View - Water & Garden" we like the villas overlooking the quiet pool.


----------



## jimmytammy

Crabby, I agree with Granny on location.  Cool thing is in that area, it basically places you half way walking distance to HS and Epcot.  Per Granny's recommendation many moons  I asked him which area to ask for a standard 1 bed.  And we like this area, ask for near the tennis courts.  If you have a car, you can park really close to your room in the little side parking lot that not a lot of folks know about.  As mentioned, close proximity via feet to each park, buses not far from here, and if you opt to walk to front area, can go outside and get to main lobby as fast if not faster than down the long hallways.


----------



## Crabby_Dan

jimmytammy said:


> Crabby, I agree with Granny on location.  Cool thing is in that area, it basically places you half way walking distance to HS and Epcot.  Per Granny's recommendation many moons  I asked him which area to ask for a standard 1 bed.  And we like this area, ask for near the tennis courts.  If you have a car, you can park really close to your room in the little side parking lot that not a lot of folks know about.  As mentioned, close proximity via feet to each park, buses not far from here, and if you opt to walk to front area, can go outside and get to main lobby as fast if not faster than down the long hallways.




Thanks *Granny *and *Jimmytammy*.

I was gonna ask what your recommendations were for a room request. (Although, from stalking the BWV Lovers thread I already knew which area you preferred.)   Near the tennis courts, close to the parking lot, that’s good for me. 

On another note- It seems a June use year contract with similar points, more $ per point, but not as stripped ( no ‘18 pts but all ‘19 pts) was taken by Disney in July. So I consider myself fortunate.


----------



## DVC Jen

Woohoo Crabby.  Congratulations.


----------



## ErinC

Congrats Crabby on the contract! I’ll echo Jimmy’s recommendation for the BWV room and parking by the tennis courts.  Very convenient! That’s where we parked for our one night stay in July. 
     I took it upon myself to book our Mardi Gras break next year (which is actually the very next weekend after the half marathon which I’m booked for at VWL). I really only intended for us to squish in a studio for the trip. I booked an SSR studio and waitlisted for VWL and Boardwalk. I then realized that there were actually standard 1 bedrooms at BWV open, so I booked that instead. So much for my 2020 points! Oh well, annual passes will expire at the end of March and DD22 will be done with school in St. Augustine at the end of April. I guess then I’ll let the points recover for a year. 
    I’m currently on my way to Arkansas to move DD19 into her dorm.  Going to be an emotional few days. From the amount of groupies that had graduates in May, I’m sure I’m not the only one.


----------



## jimmytammy

Erin
Thats a great thing about being an owner, flexibility to roll with the changes of life.  I understand how you feel about not going for an entire year, but what a great trip it sounds like you have planned for 2019!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Looking forward to seeing you at The Lodge *Crabby! *


----------



## Granny

Crabby_Dan said:


> Thanks *Granny *and *Jimmytammy*.
> 
> I was gonna ask what your recommendations were for a room request. (Although, from stalking the BWV Lovers thread I already knew which area you preferred.)   Near the tennis courts, close to the parking lot, that’s good for me.
> 
> On another note- It seems a June use year contract with similar points, more $ per point, but not as stripped ( no ‘18 pts but all ‘19 pts) was taken by Disney in July. So I consider myself fortunate.




*Crabby*...I don't think you told us what room type reservation you were planning for BWV?  Standard view can be tough to get at any time of the year at the 7 month mark.  Jimmy's recommendation of near the tennis courts is typically a request for a Standard View room.  Likewise, Boardwalk View rooms can be hard to get at 7 months as well, and for that many people like to be on a higher level, far from the elevators to improve their view of Illuminations.  The third bookable room type is Pool/Garden view.  With that view you get either the canal, the main pool, or the quiet pool.  Since you mentioned getting a villa with a view of the main pool, I assumed you were looking at a Pool/Garden view which is the easiest to get a 7 months.  If so, the quiet pool view is down the hallways closer to DHS and provides that easy access to the DHS walking path or the path on the first floor that goes over to the bus stop.  Good luck with your planning!


----------



## Corinne

Congrats Crabby Dan! Although our home resort is VWL, the majority of our stays have been at the BCV and BWV.  We really love the Epcot resort area, due to the proximity to Epcot & DHS. I think December 2019 is definitely shaping up to be (yet another) BIG HONKIN GROUPIE MEET!


----------



## Corinne

OK Groupies, as some may recall, in March I made the plunge and left my employer of 10 years.  After the first few months I began to realize the new company/role was not all I had hoped it would be.  I gave it a few more months, but after much deliberation, I decided to resign.  I do not have another job lined up, and while I vacillate between  feelings of sheer joy and terror, I do believe this will be a (hopefully short) period where I can really focus on my next move.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> OK Groupies, as some may recall, in March I made the plunge and left my employer of 10 years.  After the first few months I began to realize the new company/role was not all I had hoped it would be.  I gave it a few more months, but after much deliberation, I decided to resign.  I do not have another job lined up, and while I vacillate between  feelings of sheer joy and terror, I do believe this will be a (hopefully short) period where I can really focus on my next move.



Wishing you lots of Pixie Dust in finding the right spot for yourself Corinne!


----------



## Corinne

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Wishing you lots of Pixie Dust in finding the right spot for yourself Corinne!



Thank you Kathy! I think I need it!


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> OK Groupies, as some may recall, in March I made the plunge and left my employer of 10 years.  After the first few months I began to realize the new company/role was not all I had hoped it would be.  I gave it a few more months, but after much deliberation, I decided to resign.  I do not have another job lined up, and while I vacillate between  feelings of sheer joy and terror, I do believe this will be a (hopefully short) period where I can really focus on my next move.



*Corinne*...so sorry to hear that the new job wasn't what you had hoped for.  And here's a ton of Moose Dust and a Moose Dust Dance just for your job search:





​


----------



## Starwind

Best wishes with your job search Corrine.


----------



## TCRAIG

Corinne said:


> OK Groupies, as some may recall, in March I made the plunge and left my employer of 10 years.  After the first few months I began to realize the new company/role was not all I had hoped it would be.  I gave it a few more months, but after much deliberation, I decided to resign.  I do not have another job lined up, and while I vacillate between  feelings of sheer joy and terror, I do believe this will be a (hopefully short) period where I can really focus on my next move.


I have great faith that the right opportunity will come your way


----------



## Kathymford

Hi Groupies!! I've been away for quite some time, but very glad to see all the familiar faces!

I have an upcoming trip in late October, where I have a one night in BLT (YAY! I added an extra Disney day and I've never stayed here!), then I go to the Lodge for 5 nights, then 2 nights at Beach Club (no idea how I scored this).

So, are there any room requests I should do at BLT or BCV? I have a lake view room at BLT. TIA!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Kathymford said:


> Hi Groupies!! I've been away for quite some time, but very glad to see all the familiar faces!
> 
> I have an upcoming trip in late October, where I have a one night in BLT (YAY! I added an extra Disney day and I've never stayed here!), then I go to the Lodge for 5 nights, then 2 nights at Beach Club (no idea how I scored this).
> 
> So, are there any room requests I should do at BLT or BCV? I have a lake view room at BLT. TIA!



Nice way to enjoy a few different areas!  

For BLT I think high floor is by far the most important.  Even number rooms would put you on the outside of the C and odd would put you on the inside overlooking the pool in some way.  I've always requested the even numbered rooms - just like to look out from the resort.  

BCV - don't really have anything that has stood out to me for room requests.  It's the one resorts that I kind of like close to the elevators.  There are 2 areas that would place you in - one is closer to the parking lot and the other is closer to the main BC building.   High floor there too.


----------



## Kathymford

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Nice way to enjoy a few different areas!
> 
> For BLT I think high floor is by far the most important.  Even number rooms would put you on the outside of the C and odd would put you on the inside overlooking the pool in some way.  I've always requested the even numbered rooms - just like to look out from the resort.
> 
> BCV - don't really have anything that has stood out to me for room requests.  It's the one resorts that I kind of like close to the elevators.  There are 2 areas that would place you in - one is closer to the parking lot and the other is closer to the main BC building.   High floor there too.



Thank you so much! Yes, I’m super excited about the two I’ve never been to before!


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Nice way to enjoy a few different areas!
> 
> For BLT I think high floor is by far the most important.  Even number rooms would put you on the outside of the C and odd would put you on the inside overlooking the pool in some way.  I've always requested the even numbered rooms - just like to look out from the resort.
> 
> BCV - don't really have anything that has stood out to me for room requests.  It's the one resorts that I kind of like close to the elevators.  There are 2 areas that would place you in - one is closer to the parking lot and the other is closer to the main BC building.   High floor there too.




I think *Kathy* sums it up very nicely here.  For BLT, we request high floor only for Lake View.  We've gotten "inside" the "C" with beautiful views of Bay Lake, and we've also enjoyed the "outside" of the "C" a couple of times viewing Space Mountain or the other end viewing the marina with Wilderness Lodge in the distance.   Hard to go wrong there, especially for just one night.  

BCV really doesn't have much in the way of views.  Some like to overlook the pool to avoid road noise on the other side.  For me, BCV is all about proximity to EPCOT (awesome for the F&W Festival) and Stormalong Bay pool. 

Sounds like a great trip!  Enjoy your planning!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> *Crabby*...I don't think you told us what room type reservation you were planning for BWV?  Standard view can be tough to get at any time of the year at the 7 month mark.  Jimmy's recommendation of near the tennis courts is typically a request for a Standard View room.  Likewise, Boardwalk View rooms can be hard to get at 7 months as well, and for that many people like to be on a higher level, far from the elevators to improve their view of Illuminations.  The third bookable room type is Pool/Garden view.  With that view you get either the canal, the main pool, or the quiet pool.  Since you mentioned getting a villa with a view of the main pool, I assumed you were looking at a Pool/Garden view which is the easiest to get a 7 months.  If so, the quiet pool view is down the hallways closer to DHS and provides that easy access to the DHS walking path or the path on the first floor that goes over to the bus stop.  Good luck with your planning!



Granny is correct about the Standard vs. Garden/pool view.  When we book standard we ask for near tennis courts and we get near the end of hall facing the parking lot/canal.  Once we had a quiet pool/garden view and we asked for near tennis courts and it got us same end of bldg but facing inward towards the quiet pool.  We like this area as mentioned, gets us basically halfway between HS and Epcot.


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne Best of luck and all the Moose Dust around for better days ahead


----------



## DVC Jen

Good luck Corinne.  All this means is that the perfect opportunity is still out there waiting for you to find it.  Enjoy your down time.


----------



## Corinne

Thank you *Granny, Starwind, Tricia, Jimmy & Jen! *I appreciate your taking time to post your kind words, and sending moose dust more than words can say!


----------



## twokats

Corinne, so sorry it did not work out for you, but kudos for giving it a chance.  As the others have said, all sorts of dust, pixie and moose, and prayers that your dream job is just around the corner.  Hang in there!


----------



## Crabby_Dan

*Granny *Yes all that’s available now at BWV is Pool View and I still have a week until the 7 month window opens up for me.  If it’s still available, I will request quiet pool near the tennis courts, if they’ll let me do that.  ( Unless I decide to torture my DW with a view of the clown)


----------



## Corinne

twokats said:


> Corinne, so sorry it did not work out for you, but kudos for giving it a chance.  As the others have said, all sorts of dust, pixie and moose, and prayers that your dream job is just around the corner.  Hang in there!



Thank you very much Kathy!


----------



## Lakegirl

Corinne said:


> OK Groupies, as some may recall, in March I made the plunge and left my employer of 10 years.  After the first few months I began to realize the new company/role was not all I had hoped it would be.  I gave it a few more months, but after much deliberation, I decided to resign.  I do not have another job lined up, and while I vacillate between  feelings of sheer joy and terror, I do believe this will be a (hopefully short) period where I can really focus on my next move.


It is so important for your physical and mental health to be at a job you love.  I give you credit for leaving.   I am sure you will find some you love soon.


----------



## Corinne

Lakegirl said:


> It is so important for your physical and mental health to be at a job you love.  I give you credit for leaving.   I am sure you will find some you love soon.



It really is Lakegirl! Thank you, I hope I find the right place soon!


----------



## Corinne

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Nice way to enjoy a few different areas!
> 
> BCV - don't really have anything that has stood out to me for room requests.  It's the one resorts that I kind of like close to the elevators.  There are 2 areas that would place you in - one is closer to the parking lot and the other is closer to the main BC building.   High floor there too.



I agree, I always request an upper floor pool view at BCV, and have usually gotten this request. We are headed there in 3 weeks.   For some reason I requested an upper floor closer to the main lobby, so we shall see, I may be facing the street!


----------



## sleepydog25

Happy Weekend, Groupies! I survived a week of school. Only 167 more school days to go! Having worked in public schools for seven years, the last three FT, I was well aware of the tremendous amount of time and energy teachers put into their jobs. The past week only solidified my views. And that's one reason I've been largely missing from the thread. To counter that, here are a few more pics of our June trip to DL.


*Perhaps the best sweet tooth item in the Disney 'verse! Raspberry macaron at Jolly Holiday.*






*And who can go without having a Mickey bar! Literally, five seconds later, half of this fell on the ground. . .






Ahhh, the lovely teacups, set outdoors under shady trees for the queue. You can do this in CA--I think the colors really pop.






Bolognese from Wine Country Trattoria






Shrimp fettuccine, also at WCT






A little chocolate ganache birthday treat for DD






Three satisfied diners (the wine helped the two adults!)




*
I'm telling you, that raspberry macaron was flat out scrumptious! Tart-sweet berries in crunchy on the outside, pillowy but dense on the inside meringue sandwich with a creamy raspberry mousse that melts in your mouth. At $6, they aren't cheap, so we split one two different times. Still, it's a treat we won't soon forget. As for Wine Country Trattoria, we enjoyed it there a few years back on *Luv's* first trip to DL. We opted for an early dinner there again this year, and while the food was good, our server was not. He preferred standing around talking to other servers and hitting on a nearby table with a few cute, young women. Fortunately, there was another CM--a bus person--who passed by our table early on and was happy to fill a request we had for our wine. She would check on us as she went by on her way to and from other tables and wound up delivering our food, filling our drinks, and clearing plates. Our server popped in twice after the initial greeting and seating. He got a few dollars for a tip, while I handed the helpful CM a $10 bill very unobtrusively. I don't know whether they split tips, but I told her this was strictly for her. She was full of grace and said "no" at first, that she was happy to have helped. However, I was persistent and said that I wanted to recognize her hard work. She deserved it. More pics to come later!

Enjoy the rest of your weekend. . .I have lesson plans to prepare. . .


----------



## sleepydog25

Sorry for the double post; however, the news involves a Disney trip, rather a Disney cruise. We were sitting on the couch drinking our Saturday morning coffees when I went to the Port Canaveral webcam just to see what ship was berthed there. It was the Fantasy, gleaming in the sunlight. Just for grins, I typed in the DCL site just to nose around. *Luv* saw what I was doing and jokingly quipped, "hey, we need to do a cruise!"  I chuckled and agreed. Then, she says "we could always do a holiday cruise!" Again, more laughing from both of us. When I saw the available dates in 2019, there was a 4-day and 7-day one, so we started looking at them. At some point, we found ourselves talking in exploratory "what if?" tones, and we began looking at what staterooms were available. We found a cool one on Deck 10, and suddenly we were excited. We kept looking at each other and saying, "this is sounding really fun!" Moments later, we booked!  So, we're on board the Dream for 4 nights come December of 2019!  Spontaneity at its best.


----------



## jimmytammy

I know this is totally VWL/ Disney non-related but several of you know our DD Kristian and she posted this video to me so I could share our DGS 1st Birthday and 1st year in pictures and video.  Please don't feel like you have to watch, but if you do feel compelled to watch, I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy
I like the spontaneous idea of a cruise  And a Holiday one to boot!  Sounds like fun.  BTW if you need help with luggage, I can assist

Still enjoying your DL trip reports


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> I know this is totally VWL/ Disney non-related but several of you know our DD Kristian and she posted this video to me so I could share our DGS 1st Birthday and 1st year in pictures and video.  Please don't feel like you have to watch, but if you do feel compelled to watch, I hope you enjoy it!


That is so sweet. Thank you for sharing Jimmy, and Happy Birthday to the little guy!


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> Sorry for the double post; however, the news involves a Disney trip, rather a Disney cruise. We were sitting on the couch drinking our Saturday morning coffees when I went to the Port Canaveral webcam just to see what ship was berthed there. It was the Fantasy, gleaming in the sunlight. Just for grins, I typed in the DCL site just to nose around. *Luv* saw what I was doing and jokingly quipped, "hey, we need to do a cruise!"  I chuckled and agreed. Then, she says "we could always do a holiday cruise!" Again, more laughing from both of us. When I saw the available dates in 2019, there was a 4-day and 7-day one, so we started looking at them. At some point, we found ourselves talking in exploratory "what if?" tones, and we began looking at what staterooms were available. We found a cool one on Deck 10, and suddenly we were excited. We kept looking at each other and saying, "this is sounding really fun!" Moments later, we booked!  So, we're on board the Dream for 4 nights come December of 2019!  Spontaneity at its best.


The internet is a dangerous place (for our wallets). 
I enjoyed the story of how it transpired. I can SO see that happening to me. Only 16 months to go! Do you think you can handle the countdown?


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> The internet is a dangerous place (for our wallets).
> I enjoyed the story of how it transpired. I can SO see that happening to me. Only 16 months to go! Do you think you can handle the countdown?


It was so weird. One minute we were joking; the next minute we were booking! *Luv* has threatened to make a countdown chain!  



jimmytammy said:


> Sleepy
> I like the spontaneous idea of a cruise  And a Holiday one to boot!  Sounds like fun.  BTW if you need help with luggage, I can assist
> 
> Still enjoying your DL trip reports


Re: the luggage help, *Luv* said, "yeah. . .no."  Sorry, pal!


----------



## Corinne

Jimmy, thank you for sharing the video! All I can say is I felt pure joy watching it! God Bless you all, and Happy Birthday Baby Rafe!  He is beyond precious!


----------



## Starwind

sleepydog25 said:


> Sorry for the double post; however, the news involves a Disney trip, rather a Disney cruise. We were sitting on the couch drinking our Saturday morning coffees when I went to the Port Canaveral webcam just to see what ship was berthed there. It was the Fantasy, gleaming in the sunlight. Just for grins, I typed in the DCL site just to nose around. *Luv* saw what I was doing and jokingly quipped, "hey, we need to do a cruise!"  I chuckled and agreed. Then, she says "we could always do a holiday cruise!" Again, more laughing from both of us. When I saw the available dates in 2019, there was a 4-day and 7-day one, so we started looking at them. At some point, we found ourselves talking in exploratory "what if?" tones, and we began looking at what staterooms were available. We found a cool one on Deck 10, and suddenly we were excited. We kept looking at each other and saying, "this is sounding really fun!" Moments later, we booked!  So, we're on board the Dream for 4 nights come December of 2019!  Spontaneity at its best.



Congrats !! 

Which cruise in December 2019 ?  

SW


----------



## sleepydog25

Starwind said:


> Congrats !!
> 
> Which cruise in December 2019 ?
> 
> SW


It's the 23-27 Dec cruise which, unfortunately, don't match with your dates. Would have loved to do a Groupie mini-meet on board!


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Re: the luggage help, *Luv* said, "yeah. . .no." Sorry, pal!


Cmon man, I can sleep on the balcony, I promise I won't bother you guys, you won't know Im there, please, please, please, pretty please with sugar on it


----------



## jimmytammy

twinklebug said:


> That is so sweet. Thank you for sharing Jimmy, and Happy Birthday to the little guy!





Corinne said:


> Jimmy, thank you for sharing the video! All I can say is I felt pure joy watching it! God Bless you all, and Happy Birthday Baby Rafe!  He is beyond precious!


Glad y'all enjoyed it!  Proud Paw Paw here.  Promise I won't be the one who pulls out a thousand pictures but wanted to share the video as I thought she did a good job with it


----------



## DVC Jen

jimmytammy said:


> I know this is totally VWL/ Disney non-related but several of you know our DD Kristian and she posted this video to me so I could share our DGS 1st Birthday and 1st year in pictures and video.  Please don't feel like you have to watch, but if you do feel compelled to watch, I hope you enjoy it!




Oh my gosh!!!!!!!!!  I am in tears. What a beautiful baby boy.  That video hit ALL the feels.  Congratulations to you and your daughter.  He is beyond perfect.  Someday I hope I am blessed with grandchildren.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Cmon man, I can sleep on the balcony, I promise I won't bother you guys, you won't know Im there, please, please, please, pretty please with sugar on it


Well, we did book a stateroom that has a huge balcony; it would be big enough for you and Tammy.  That'll be $850 for a deposit, please.


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Well, we did book a stateroom that has a huge balcony; it would be big enough for you and Tammy.  That'll be $850 for a deposit, please.


One question, can I fish off the side?


----------



## jimmytammy

DVC Jen said:


> Oh my gosh!!!!!!!!!  I am in tears. What a beautiful baby boy.  That video hit ALL the feels.  Congratulations to you and your daughter.  He is beyond perfect.  Someday I hope I am blessed with grandchildren.[/QUOTE
> Thanks Jen!  It pretty much hit all my emotions too.  Being a grand, nothing like it.  I hope you have one or more yourself someday too


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Corinne* - He has a plan for you.  Trust and go with it.

*Jimmy* - I see Rafe smiles when taking a bath, just like his Grandpa!



sleepydog25 said:


> . . . . . we found ourselves talking in exploratory "what if?" tones, a . . . . . .



That is the best way to look at life - "What If".  I see too many always saying "ya, but".    _Enjoy the salt air!_


----------



## twinklebug

Not Disney related, but have to share with the best group I spend time with on the web:

My son and his bride (Rick & Jenn) were married Sunday at a small chapel in New Orleans. They've been engaged for two years, but her schedule made it very hard for them to plan much of a get away, never mind a full blown wedding. I am beside myself with joy!

Oh, and a very happy birthday to my newest daughter, Jenn! They got married one day before she turned the same age as my son, "robbing the cradle" as she said (They're both in their 30s LOL.)


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> *Jimmy* - I see Rafe smiles when taking a bath, just like his Grandpa!


That warm water does feel good to some sore achy muscles at the end of a long day.  I just hope he learns to sing as good as I do in the shower 




twinklebug said:


> Not Disney related, but have to share with the best group I spend time with on the web:
> 
> It seems I officially have a daughter (in law)! My son and his bride (Rick & Jenn) were married Sunday at a small chapel in New Orleans. They've been engaged for two years, but her schedule (resident's don't get much leeway) made it very hard for them to plan much of a get away, never mind a full blown wedding. I am beside myself with joy!
> 
> Oh, and a very happy birthday to my newest daughter, Jenn! They got married one day before she turned the same age as my son, "robbing the cradle" as she said, LOL.



Congratulations Cindy!!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Wow!  Congratulations Cindy!!  The events in our children's lives can indeed bring forth every emotion with which He has blessed us.  May the Joy this event brings be long lasting and sweet!

And since I brought it up, He blesses us with children so we do not waist any of the emotions with which we were blessed.  When called home and He asks "How was it?", we can say that every emotion was exercised for 0 to 100%, 'cause we had children.  Yup - Joy, anger, fear, hope, sadness, surprise, trust, suspicion, disgust, happiness, exasperation, disbelief, , , , , yup , , 0 to 100% of them all.  That is why our children are the greatest blessing we can have; nothing else can provide so much adventure and satisfaction.  Ahhh . . . .but then there is Disney.


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> It seems I officially have a daughter (in law)! My son and his bride (Rick & Jenn) were married Sunday at a small chapel in New Orleans. They've been engaged for two years, but her schedule (resident's don't get much leeway) made it very hard for them to plan much of a get away, never mind a full blown wedding. I am beside myself with joy!



Congratulations!  What wonderful news, and it sounds like your new daughter in law has a good sense of humor which is so critical in handling what life throws at us (see @Dizny Dad post above).  Best wishes to the newlyweds!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> I know this is totally VWL/ Disney non-related but several of you know our DD Kristian and she posted this video to me so I could share our DGS 1st Birthday and 1st year in pictures and video.  Please don't feel like you have to watch, but if you do feel compelled to watch, I hope you enjoy it!



Jimmy...that is a beautifully created video and the love of the parents shines through in every moment.  What a great remembrance of an amazing year in all your lives.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Jimmy...that is a beautifully created video and the love of the parents shines through in every moment.  What a great remembrance of an amazing year in all your lives.  Thanks for sharing!


Tom, glad you enjoyed it!  That little boy has brought so much joy in our lives to think how we got to this point before without him, not sure how we didAnd he loves, loves, loves his Maw Maw and his Uncle Casey like there is no tomorrow.  Now his Paw Paw, not so sure what he thinks of me, until I start talking like Mickey and Goofy to him.  He lights up then

*Dad*
You always know how to describe life in general as best as anyone I know.  You hit parenthood right on the head!!


----------



## Corinne

Dizny Dad said:


> *Corinne* - He has a plan for you.  Trust and go with it.



Thank you DDad, I believe you are correct.


----------



## Corinne

Congratulations Cindy! Best wishes to your son and new daughter!


----------



## sleepydog25

Early good morning, Groupies! I saw that we were heading to the bottom of the DVC Resorts forum, so here's a quick post. First, I've been up for awhile working on plans for my sub next Mon/Tue since I'll be in Maine helping DD move into her dorm. Don't even get me started on how verklempt I'm going to feel. Second, in actual Lodge news, *Luv* and I booked a room a couple of weeks ago at VWL for March. We waitlisted CC. Well, yesterday the waitlist came through, so we're excited about getting to check out the new accommodations at our Lodge. There are a few elements I'm not too keen on, but we still wanted to try them out. Now, we will.  Have a good weekend, Groupies!


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy
I will be interested to read your thoughts on CC.  Congrats on the waitlist coming thru!


----------



## Starwind

sleepydog25 said:


> Early good morning, Groupies! I saw that we were heading to the bottom of the DVC Resorts forum, so here's a quick post. First, I've been up for awhile working on plans for my sub next Mon/Tue since I'll be in Maine helping DD move into her dorm. Don't even get me started on how verklempt I'm going to feel. Second, in actual Lodge news, *Luv* and I booked a room a couple of weeks ago at VWL for March. We waitlisted CC. Well, yesterday the waitlist came through, so we're excited about getting to check out the new accommodations at our Lodge. There are a few elements I'm not too keen on, but we still wanted to try them out. Now, we will.  Have a good weekend, Groupies!



Looking forward to your thoughts on CC; we loved out stay there in December rand are  looking forward to our next in Dec 2019.

Enjoy the moving in.  Tip:  make sure you have a box of kleenex packed and leave it for her in a prominent spot.  My Mom did for me when she helped move me into University decades ago, and I needed it because once she left I cried all the way back to the room and then sat in the room crying for a while. The Kleenex was appreciated and used.  You may need some for yourself, too...

SW


----------



## bobbiwoz

Yes, looking forward to your thoughts on the CC accommodations.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Second, in actual Lodge news, *Luv* and I booked a room a couple of weeks ago at VWL for March. We waitlisted CC. Well, yesterday the waitlist came through, so we're excited about getting to check out the new accommodations at our Lodge. There are a few elements I'm not too keen on, but we still wanted to try them out. Now, we will.  Have a good weekend, Groupies!



*Sleepy*...these are my thoughts as well.  I'm sure I will want to try out CCV at some point just to experience the difference.  I think it will be interesting to stay in the main Lodge building...it has been 18 years since we last stayed at WL and I am sure there is something to be said for walking down the hall to that majestic lobby!  We will enjoy reading your impressions as always.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Early good morning, Groupies! I saw that we were heading to the bottom of the DVC Resorts forum, so here's a quick post. First, I've been up for awhile working on plans for my sub next Mon/Tue since I'll be in Maine helping DD move into her dorm. Don't even get me started on how verklempt I'm going to feel. Second, in actual Lodge news, *Luv* and I booked a room a couple of weeks ago at VWL for March. We waitlisted CC. Well, yesterday the waitlist came through, so we're excited about getting to check out the new accommodations at our Lodge. There are a few elements I'm not too keen on, but we still wanted to try them out. Now, we will.  Have a good weekend, Groupies!



I was looking forward to being back in the main building again in April but just ended up missing the peace and quiet of the Villas as well as the Villa lobby.  I have family that wants to stay at CCV so we'll do that again but for the most part it will be VWL.  And maybe someday a cabin.  But those points!    There were a lot of things I liked about the CCV studio but spent too much time contemplating the multi-color dresser.      Will be interesting to read what your thoughts are.


----------



## DenLo

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I was looking forward to being back in the main building again in April but just ended up missing the peace and quiet of the Villas as well as the Villa lobby.  I have family that wants to stay at CCV so we'll do that again but for the most part it will be VWL.  And maybe someday a cabin.  But those points!    There were a lot of things I liked about the CCV studio but spent too much time contemplating the multi-color dresser.      Will be interesting to read what your thoughts are.



I dream of staying in a cabin for a special anniversary, but I cannot get my head around those points.  Regarding the multi-color dresser, I got used to the colors but I could not get used to the different drawer handles.  They always bug me, it cannot be random use of drawer pulls as the back story goes when every drawer has a different handle, that is *six unique handles*.  Last trip I found myself trying to figure out which handle would have been best for all the drawers.  Goodness I hope I get over this obsession soon.


----------



## DenLo

sleepydog25 said:


> Early good morning, Groupies! I saw that we were heading to the bottom of the DVC Resorts forum, so here's a quick post. First, I've been up for awhile working on plans for my sub next Mon/Tue since I'll be in Maine helping DD move into her dorm. Don't even get me started on how verklempt I'm going to feel. Second, in actual Lodge news, *Luv* and I booked a room a couple of weeks ago at VWL for March. We waitlisted CC. Well, yesterday the waitlist came through, so we're excited about getting to check out the new accommodations at our Lodge. There are a few elements I'm not too keen on, but we still wanted to try them out. Now, we will.  Have a good weekend, Groupies!



Our dear niece, who we have treated like a granddaughter her whole life and everyone including her paternal grandmother think of us as grandparents, is leaving for college on Saturday.  Yesterday we went out for dinner with her like we have done every week, when we are not traveling, for her entire life.  Even DH (wdrl) was a little choked up that this lovely young woman who we are so proud of was going off on her own.  We stopped by Target to buy some odds and ends and she needed shampoo and conditioner for the dorm.  She was so excited to pick it out herself, ones that she wanted not what mom bought her.  She will have so many new experiences coming up. But what is really nice is that she is only a text, face time or a phone call away, which was not the way it was for us when we went away from home the first time.  

I have to admit I had to look up your Yiddish word, sleepydog25, but I pretty sure it will definitely apply that whole weekend.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Sleepy
> I will be interested to read your thoughts on CC.  Congrats on the waitlist coming thru!





bobbiwoz said:


> Yes, looking forward to your thoughts on the CC accommodations.





Granny said:


> *Sleepy*...these are my thoughts as well.  I'm sure I will want to try out CCV at some point just to experience the difference.  I think it will be interesting to stay in the main Lodge building...it has been 18 years since we last stayed at WL and I am sure there is something to be said for walking down the hall to that majestic lobby!  We will enjoy reading your impressions as always.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> I was looking forward to being back in the main building again in April but just ended up missing the peace and quiet of the Villas as well as the Villa lobby.  I have family that wants to stay at CCV so we'll do that again but for the most part it will be VWL.  And maybe someday a cabin.  But those points!    There were a lot of things I liked about the CCV studio but spent too much time contemplating the multi-color dresser.      Will be interesting to read what your thoughts are.





DenLo said:


> I dream of staying in a cabin for a special anniversary, but I cannot get my head around those points.  Regarding the multi-color dresser, I got used to the colors but I could not get used to the different drawer handles.  They always bug me, it cannot be random use of drawer pulls as the back story goes when every drawer has a different handle, that is *six unique handles*.  Last trip I found myself trying to figure out which handle would have been best for all the drawers.  Goodness I hope I get over this obsession soon.


I will be sure to give my particular take on the room--it is a studio. I had to chuckle about the dresser comments as those were my exact sentiments when I first saw pictures of them and again when I toured a studio. I think they'd probably be fine in OKW, perhaps. Just a weird choice.



Starwind said:


> Looking forward to your thoughts on CC; we loved out stay there in December rand are  looking forward to our next in Dec 2019.
> 
> Enjoy the moving in.  Tip:  make sure you have a box of kleenex packed and leave it for her in a prominent spot.  My Mom did for me when she helped move me into University decades ago, and I needed it because once she left I cried all the way back to the room and then sat in the room crying for a while. The Kleenex was appreciated and used.  You may need some for yourself, too...
> 
> SW


I get misty-eyed just reading your tip. I'm sure my daughter will cry; I know her mother will; and I most definitely will, too. She stopped by my classroom yesterday toward the end of my final class--I called upon her "expertise" with language to help out a couple of the 8th graders. After, we talked a bit, and she gave me some suggestions about how to proceed with a couple of classes.  lol  I walked her part way to her car when she left, and I could see in her eyes that she's soaking up all the last-minute love and hope and kindness and smiles that she can before we head up this weekend. When I was the middle school secretary the last three years, she would stop by at least three times a week, often every day, on her way to or from a class (we share some common doorways). Sigh.  I'm gonna be a wreck.


----------



## Corinne

Sleepy, when both of our boys went off to school I was a mess...our older son went away for the 4 years, and when he returned, our younger son went off to private prep for a post-graduate year, and then went to Vermont for college.

Funny side note: Dana and my September WDW trips commenced the year our youngest went to college.  I desperately needed a diversion to get me through to the first hockey game of the season...once they started playing we saw him every weekend.

FYI...we still go in September and most of the time he and his gf come with us! 

Good luck!


----------



## Corinne

I know I mentioned this during our Groupie meet last December, but Dana and I really loved CCV. Should I be


----------



## bobbiwoz

Corinne said:


> I know I mentioned this during our Groupie meet last December, but Dana and I really loved CCV. Should I be


Absolutely not!
We love the cabins.  It’s all VWL.


----------



## Corinne

Thanks Bobbi!


----------



## sleepydog25

Morning, Groupies! Here are a few pictures of our sister Lodge in CA. I took lots of pics, but I'll limit this note to just a few and will post more later. Oh, did I mention we had a glorious Grand Villa for two nights? 

*The expansive main living area






Standing next to the floor to ceiling windows and looking back. . .



*
The master bedroom is off to the right, kitchen/dining room area to the left. Behind the partition in the center of the picture are a) door #1 to the unit and b) to the right of the partition stairs leading up to the next level.


*Speaking of the kitchen. . .



*
The dining area begins in the bottom left of the picture. Note all the storage! The main problem with this area? So many light switches! One controlled the main lights, another the fan in the dining room, another the accent lighting, and yet another for the main area lighting. Not a bad problem to have, eh?



Have a marvelous weekend! I'm off to Maine!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Beautiful accommodations!


----------



## jimmytammy

Nice pics of GCV Sleepy!
Cant wait to see it for ourselves in Feb!!
Safe travels!


----------



## DVC Jen

Ugh now I am in tears thinking of our youngest leaving the nest.  She graduated last year (2017) and has made it very clear she is NOT moving home again.  Not even to the general area.  It is breaking my heart but I am also thankful she is "only" 4 hours away...  hoping it stays that way too.  Our oldest is still home with us - but as soon as she can afford to she will be moving out.  I can't even think about her going.  I start crying like a baby.  At least I know when she goes she will still be close.  Probably in the same town.  I knew from the time they were both little that Kylie our oldest would always be near.  Emily our youngest would fly away as soon as she could.

Parenting is the most rewarding and heartbreaking thing we will ever do.


----------



## jimmytammy

DVC Jen said:


> Parenting is the most rewarding and heartbreaking thing we will ever do.


Can relate
From time to time I would get misty eyed, thinking about our kids growing up, moving out and moving on.  When our DD got married I was a mess, and knew she was only going to be about 3 miles away

This Elton John song reminds me about leaving home, yet we find ourselves longing for it after awhile, wishing we could go back, and how so many times we make our way back there


----------



## Corinne

Oh Jen, sending hugs to you! It really is hard to see them go, but sounds like you’ve raised an independent young woman.


----------



## LauraLea

Did you hear the rumor?  Artist Point to become the home of a Snow White and 7 Dwarfs meal.

By all the excitement in other threads, this will be a win for Disney.

Not so much so for those of us that loved everything serene about WL.  Getting to Roaring Fork will be more difficult.  Poor Territory Lounge will have a higher noise level, not to mention a much lesser quality menu due to the change in food they will be putting out for the character meal.  Good luck getting a rocker in front of the fireplace.  Sigh........


----------



## twinklebug

LauraLea said:


> Did you hear the rumor?  Artist Point to become the home of a Snow White and 7 Dwarfs meal.
> 
> By all the excitement in other threads, this will be a win for Disney.
> 
> Not so much so for those of us that loved everything serene about WL.  Getting to Roaring Fork will be more difficult.  Poor Territory Lounge will have a higher noise level, not to mention a much lesser quality menu due to the change in food they will be putting out for the character meal.  Good luck getting a rocker in front of the fireplace.  Sigh........



I refuse to believe that a Snow White character meal would be coming to the lodge. In my mind it clashes with the lodge both in character and story. Snow White's meet and greet by the Germany pavilion in EPCOT makes sense, but as it has been pointed out before the only Disney stories that could be from the Pacific Northwest would be Brother Bear, Bambi and perhaps even Fox & the Hound.


----------



## DVC Jen

Corinne said:


> Oh Jen, sending hugs to you! It really is hard to see them go, but sounds like you’ve raised an independent young woman.  Yes




Yes. Emily was born independent.  She takes after her mother a bit.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> I refuse to believe that a Snow White character meal would be coming to the lodge. In my mind it clashes with the lodge both in character and story. Snow White's meet and greet by the Germany pavilion in EPCOT makes sense, but as it has been pointed out before the only Disney stories that could be from the Pacific Northwest would be Brother Bear, Bambi and perhaps even Fox & the Hound.



My fear is that Disney seems ok sticking with theming as long as it suits them.  And if not we can be told the fairy tale of Snow White's adventurous trip to the wilds of the Pacific Northwest to see some boulders and dance with the 7 Dwarves by a rock quarry that they carved out searching for gems.


----------



## BillPA

At least it should be a major improvement to Artist Point, one of, if not the most disappointing Disney eatery!!!


----------



## Corinne

KAT4DISNEY said:


> My fear is that Disney seems ok sticking with theming as long as it suits them.  And if not we can be told the fairy tale of Snow White's adventurous trip to the wilds of the Pacific Northwest to see some boulders and dance with the 7 Dwarves by a rock quarry that they carved out searching for gems.



OK, that’s actually pretty funny, (because it’s sad but true)!  I actually was reading the article to my husband earlier and said, I simply do not understand the connection!


----------



## Dizny Dad

LauraLea said:


> Did you hear the rumor?  Artist Point to become the home of a Snow White and 7 Dwarfs meal. . . . . . . .



So glad DiznyDi & I have had 12 years to enjoy the old Lodge . . . too many changes lately for me to be excited.  Next thing you know they will be destroying the quietness of the old VWL Lobby; removing the Bird Cage, bricking up the fireplaces, and converting the Carolwood Pacific room to  . . . (I can't say . .bad juju).


----------



## Granny

LauraLea said:


> Did you hear the rumor?  Artist Point to become the home of a Snow White and 7 Dwarfs meal.
> 
> By all the excitement in other threads, this will be a win for Disney.
> 
> Not so much so for those of us that loved everything serene about WL.  Getting to Roaring Fork will be more difficult.  Poor Territory Lounge will have a higher noise level, not to mention a much lesser quality menu due to the change in food they will be putting out for the character meal.  Good luck getting a rocker in front of the fireplace.  Sigh........




*Laura*...thanks for posting this on our thread.  I agree that the general tone of most people is great excitement for this change.

Here's the link to the thread talking about this:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...nd-the-seven-dwarfs-character-dinner.3702974/





twinklebug said:


> I refuse to believe that a Snow White character meal would be coming to the lodge. In my mind it clashes with the lodge both in character and story. Snow White's meet and greet by the Germany pavilion in EPCOT makes sense, but as it has been pointed out before the only Disney stories that could be from the Pacific Northwest would be Brother Bear, Bambi and perhaps even Fox & the Hound.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> My fear is that Disney seems ok sticking with theming as long as it suits them. And if not we can be told the fairy tale of Snow White's adventurous trip to the wilds of the Pacific Northwest to see some boulders and dance with the 7 Dwarves by a rock quarry that they carved out searching for gems



From the responses I've seen, most people seem to think it makes perfect sense.  They think of Wilderness Lodge as "woodsy", not the great Pacific Northwest.  So it is a seamless transition for them, and I don't think it will be a stretch for the vast majority of WDW guests.

I thought @Starwind had an insightful comment on that thread (Post #41):

*It could fit in with the theme of the "Boulder Ridge Railway & Mining Company", the reimagined copper creek pool which is a quarry with left-over mining equipment, etc.*​
Yes, I can definitely see Disney putting that kind of spin on this idea.



Dizny Dad said:


> So glad DiznyDi & I have had 12 years to enjoy the old Lodge . . . too many changes lately for me to be excited.  Next thing you know they will be destroying the quietness of the old VWL Lobby; removing the Bird Cage, bricking up the fireplaces, and converting the Carolwood Pacific room to  . . . (I can't say . .bad juju).



*DDad*...I know what you mean, but compared to the changes in our society and the real world, the Disney changes don't make me all that sad.

We did a character breakfast at Artist Point in 2000 with Winnie the Pooh, Tigger, & Eeyore.  I don't think it disrupted the feel of Wilderness Lodge at all, and Artist Point was packed for the meal.  I think that *@sleepydog25*  has made the very valid point in the past that this would basically eliminate AP as a signature restaurant, and how can you call a resort Deluxe if it doesn't have a fine dining option?  I think Wilderness Lodge has always had an issue pulling off the Deluxe accommodation description (based on its pricing being lower due to lower demand) and this decision is just Disney once again trying to salvage under-utilized space.


----------



## Granny

BillPA said:


> At least it should be a major improvement to Artist Point, one of, if not the most disappointing Disney eatery!!!



*Bill*...I think that your opinion is widely shared.  Certainly it has been difficult for Artist Point to attract people staying at WL and other resorts based on ample availability we've seen over the years.  We enjoyed our AP meals, but haven't eaten there often as we don't eat at signature restaurants all that often.  All of Disney's decisions for the new amenities, room conversions to DVC, and now a character meal at AP...I think they are all driven by the under-utilization of the WL campus in general.  

And for most families, a Snow White character meal on-site will be a very nice addition to the DVC spiel to help sell CCV.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> From the responses I've seen, most people seem to think it makes perfect sense.  They think of Wilderness Lodge as "woodsy", not the great Pacific Northwest.  So it is a seamless transition for them, and I don't think it will be a stretch for the vast majority of WDW guests.



The positive about selecting Snow White is that the potential exists to not change the decor......maybe.  Just roll the characters in after some small updates.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The positive about selecting Snow White is that the potential exists to not change the decor......maybe.  Just roll the characters in after some small updates.



I agree.  They didn't change anything for Winnie the Pooh...I guess it was a good setting for the 100 Acre Wood.   So they could certainly use it as Snow White's forest.


----------



## Corinne

We had a lovely meal at AP for our 30th anniversary - it was simply perfection. When we went back last December it was truly subpar.  Our server was not engaging whatsoever and the food was  mediocre at best. With that said, we also dined there when the Pooh et al character breakfast was there, and it was nice. I think a Snow White (or any other character other than Stitch) character breakfast would have been a nice addition, but to change to a character dinner seems odd to me. I’m not upset about it, since we prob would not have dined there again in the near future anyway.


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies,

We are headed to The World next week

We have a few dining reservations, but since I had to tweak our dates, I had to make changes which left a few days open.  I am looking for suggestions please!


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne
A couple places that really stick out in my mind
Resorts...The Wave for breakfast or lunch.  Not really keen on dinner there.  
Epcot... Rose n Crown is among our faves and recently tried La Hacienda De San Angel and really enjoyed it
MK...I can't say I am a huge fan of anyplace here, but we have enjoyed Skipper Canteen on a couple occasions
HS...50s PTC has been on our must do places most every trip


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Corrine *- DiznyDi & I have enjoyed _*The Liberty Tree Tavern*_ in MK with Granny & Mrs. Granny and found it to be very enjoyable.  The food was comforting, and the company fantastic!   Make reservations, but keep in mind that Granny & Mrs. Granny may not be there . . . . .


----------



## Corinne

Dizny Dad said:


> *Corrine *- DiznyDi & I have enjoyed _*The Liberty Tree Tavern*_ in MK with Granny & Mrs. Granny and found it to be very enjoyable.  The food was comforting, and the company fantastic!   Make reservations, but keep in mind that Granny & Mrs. Granny may not be there . . . . .



Hahha! Great, thanks *DDad*! We haven’t been to LTT since 1989! I may try that!  *Granny, Cindy*, sure you can’t join us!!?? 



jimmytammy said:


> Corinne
> A couple places that really stick out in my mind
> Resorts...The Wave for breakfast or lunch.  Not really keen on dinner there.
> Epcot... Rose n Crown is among our faves and recently tried La Hacienda De San Angel and really enjoyed it
> MK...I can't say I am a huge fan of anyplace here, but we have enjoyed Skipper Canteen on a couple occasions
> HS...50s PTC has been on our must do places most every trip



Thanks *Jimmy*! Ya know, I was just saying to Dana we should try Rose & Crown, but the menu didn’t really appeal to me....I still think we need to go in for a drink and soak in the ambience...we were also there in 1989! Like you, 50’s is a must do for us, and we also enjoyed The Wave for lunch last year (I believe on your suggestion Jimmy)!


----------



## Granny

> *Corrine *- DiznyDi & I have enjoyed _*The Liberty Tree Tavern*_ in MK with Granny & Mrs. Granny and found it to be very enjoyable. The food was comforting, and the company fantastic! Make reservations, but keep in mind that Granny & Mrs. Granny may not be there . . . . .



Yes, we have enjoyed LTT several times.  We like it especially over the Christmas season as it lends itself to the decorations much like WL.  And dining with DDad and Di always makes a meal better!  




Corinne said:


> Great, thanks *DDad*! We haven’t been to LTT since 1989! I may try that! *Granny, Cindy*, sure you can’t join us!!??



Oh, I wish we could!  But alas we have 101 days until our next trip to WDW.  

We have enjoyed many of the restaurants over the years, but few of them really stick out in my mind.  We do tend to like the Plaza restaurant at MK...simple menu but everything has been good and you can't beat those ice cream dessert options at the end!  Like @jimmytammy , we have put the Rose & Crown in our regular rotation...almost always get the corned beef.  And we have split a burger at Burger Deluxe in Disney Springs and found it to be plenty for us.  The Grand Floridian Cafe has also become one of our favorite places. 

Have fun planning your trip!


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> Yes, we have enjoyed LTT several times.  We like it especially over the Christmas season as it lends itself to the decorations much like WL.  And dining with DDad and Di always makes a meal better!
> 
> 
> Oh, I wish we could!  But alas we have 101 days until our next trip to WDW.
> 
> We have enjoyed many of the restaurants over the years, but few of them really stick out in my mind.  We do tend to like the Plaza restaurant at MK...simple menu but everything has been good and you can't beat those ice cream dessert options at the end!  Like @jimmytammy , we have put the Rose & Crown in our regular rotation...almost always get the corned beef.  And we have split a burger at Burger Deluxe in Disney Springs and found it to be plenty for us.  The Grand Floridian Cafe has also become one of our favorite places.
> 
> Have fun planning your trip!



I wish we could be there with everyone in December! Funny, The Plaza and GF Cafe are also our favs as well. 

Speaking of Rose and Crown, do we need a reservation if we just want to sit and have a beverage?


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne, I do need to add another, DS...Morimoto Asia if for nothing else but the ribs.  I don't usually order ribs as many places it becomes a chore for me to eat them.  But here, those bad boys fall of the bone and aren't questionable as to which part to eat or not.  And the taste, whoa baby are they good!  Our 1st time there, Casey got them, I got another dish and the whole time I am watching him eat(after he gave me a small sample)was wishing I had ordered what he had


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> I wish we could be there with everyone in December! Funny, The Plaza and GF Cafe are also our favs as well.
> 
> Speaking of Rose and Crown, do we need a reservation if we just want to sit and have a beverage?


Not to order drinks.  And you can order some food from the Pub.  Try the Scotch eggs, also the toffee pudding.  I just had lunch and now my mouth is watering


----------



## Corinne

Thanks Jimmy!


----------



## Madame

Checked into a 1 bd today & got a huge room on the corner 5th floor.  I am in love!  My DH will kill me if I add any more points, but what a gorgeous, comfortable resort!


----------



## sleepydog25

Just back from Maine and moving in the kiddo. My views on AP and WL remain the same. I'm all for a character meal for breakfast and even lunch; however, I would have only derision for a character meal at dinner. I don't believe the Snow White theme is appropriate, though that has never stopped Disney from making changes before. As for AP, for some it may be and have been very disappointing, but over the years, it's been an overall excellent venue for us. Yes, we've had an off meal a couple of times, but every single restaurant I've visited more than a couple of times has those. . .including the Signatures at Disney. Changing to a character meal--especially if it turns out to be all day long--is NOT going to improve AP. The food quality will be questionable--I can't think of a single character meal where the food is consistently good or truly above average. Character meals draw crowds. Crowds draw quicker turnover. Quicker turnover leads to largely average quality of food at best, poorer quality at worst. Besides, the track record at WL isn't good of late. RF went from an above average QS to a below average one after the refurbishment. Geyser Point started well, but has taken a step back the past few months. Even Territory Lounge is suffering as they've reduced their menu. So, I don't hold out much hope for any character meal to improve the eating situation at the Lodge. Will it bring in more people? No doubt. Is that ideal for the qualities that made me fall in love with VWL and WL? No. But, it will make money, and in the end, that's what Disney is all about.


----------



## jimmytammy

Madame said:


> Checked into a 1 bd today & got a huge room on the corner 5th floor.  I am in love!  My DH will kill me if I add any more points, but what a gorgeous, comfortable resort!


Those corner rooms are awesome!  Enjoy


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy
Glad to see you back!
Seems like the powers that be that are making decisions these days about WL in general and its eating establishments are making them from a bonehead board room
Snow White and the 7 little guys would make a great choice as a character meal, in another place.  I might would splurge for that one myself.  But not here, not at AP.  I could see them fitting in better at Trails End at night.  IMO, Ft Wilderness has no major theming other than its a campground and a nice one at that.  But to fit this into the theme of WL, nope.  Its a German fairytale, WL screams Wild West to me. 
Its business, I get it, but this one seems so far fetched, its way off in left field if the rumor is true.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Corinne said:


> . . . . . . Speaking of Rose and Crown, do we need a reservation if we just want to sit and have a beverage?



One of the cool secrets of EPCOT is the garden at Rose & Crown.  Most visitors think you need to be seated in the garden since the beer and reservation desk is right at the walkway into the garden.  Please tell no one . . . just walk in and sit down.  There is no service in the garden so bring something with you.  We love to sit and enjoy the atmosphere in the afternoon.  there always is a seat or two available.  _*PLEASE - TELL NO ONE!  *_


----------



## Kathymford

I can see the desire to put a character meal in the Lodge, as I _think_ most of the resorts its size have one. But usually, they have a character mean AND a signature. Seems like they should have thought of that when they did the all the work on CCV. I don't hate the idea of Snow White in the location; it's a bit of a stretch, but I think it could work. 

Disney in general is starting to worry me (in CA especially); I understand trying to capitalize on your popularity, but the quality and level of customer focus just does not seem to be there lately ...


----------



## Corinne

Dizny Dad said:


> One of the cool secrets of EPCOT is the garden at Rose & Crown.  Most visitors think you need to be seated in the garden since the beer and reservation desk is right at the walkway into the garden.  Please tell no one . . . just walk in and sit down.  There is no service in the garden so bring something with you.  We love to sit and enjoy the atmosphere in the afternoon.  there always is a seat or two available.  _*PLEASE - TELL NO ONE!  *_



Your secret is safe with me! Thanks for the tip DDad!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> One of the cool secrets of EPCOT is the garden at Rose & Crown.  Most visitors think you need to be seated in the garden since the beer and reservation desk is right at the walkway into the garden.  Please tell no one . . . just walk in and sit down.  There is no service in the garden so bring something with you.  We love to sit and enjoy the atmosphere in the afternoon.  there always is a seat or two available.  _*PLEASE - TELL NO ONE!  *_



What?!?!  

Er, I mean, what's this nothing something that you're talking about?  Count me as a did not know that.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Rose & Crown Garden retreat . . . sittin' by the wall and enjoying the view.


----------



## sleepydog25

Just a quick break between classes to elaborate a bit more about my trip to Maine. I flew. DD and her mom drove. We met in Lewiston (the home city of Bates College) and had dinner the night before the big move in. We were first to unload the next morning (hey, I'm ex-military), and we had tons of help from the student reps. We were inside with all her stuff within 20 minutes, and then spent two hours unpacking and setting up to include raising the bed in order to store stuff under it, putting together a desk chair, hanging up clothes, moving the desk to a better location (bed, too), and also a couple of trips to the nearby Bed, Bath, & Beyond, Lowe's, and Wally World. By noon, we were eating lunch at the school-sponsored BBQ, then relaxed in the p.m. At 4:45, the president spoke (she's an impressive woman) and by 5, we were eating fresh baked cookies on the quad. We walked back to the room, and then we said our goodbyes. I was fine until the moment I said, "okay, time for me to get out of here." DD teared up a bit and that was it for me. Truly, it wasn't excruciating, just new. Now, her mom just about couldn't leave, but I was okay within a couple of minutes. I couldn't help but smile even since I knew this was the place my daughter had been dreaming of for several months, and she was excited to be there.

I got back Tuesday and was back to work yesterday. Received a text from her this morning: "Bye, love you!" She is off on her orientation, which at Bates involves some sort of nature excursion. Hers is a 4-day, 3-night hike along a feeder trail that hooks up to the Appalachian Trail--20 miles in those 4 days, and camping out during the night. She's not a camper by nature, but she was very excited about this adventure. And so it begins. . .


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Welcome Snow White, Dopey and Grumpy!
Maybe a Queen too.
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...lderness-lodge/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q4wo0830180009A

I take it as a dinner only but more details to come.


----------



## sleepydog25

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...lodge/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q4wo0830180010A#comments


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...lodge/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q4wo0830180010A#comments


What a dopey thing for them to do. Now I'm going to be grumpy for the rest of the day.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> What a dopey thing for them to do. Now I'm going to be grumpy for the rest of the day.


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> What a dopey thing for them to do. Now I'm going to be grumpy for the rest of the day.


This is a potential game changer for me. . .and not in a good way.


----------



## Dean Marino

Yup - Dead SIG walking . 

AP is now CHARACTER DINING, Not SIGNATURE DINING. So WL no longer has any Signature Restaurants... .
We are saddened.... fortunately? Both the GF (3 REAL SIGS), and Contemporary (1 REAL SIG), are a short Cab, Bus+Monorail, or Boat ride away.

DVC, homed at BRV.... Whispering Canyon is STILL great for that morning Breakfast .

All personal opinion - I'm not necessarily right, no one else is necessarily wrong.


----------



## twinklebug

Thinking some more on this announcement and what this will do to Territory lounge's menu. Up until now we've been able to get some unique and delicious flatbreads from there, even making them into a light meal on nights we hadn't really planned on much. However, I'm concerned now that the change to AP may eliminate those all together. The waiting game begins.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Thinking some more on this announcement and what this will do to Territory lounge's menu. Up until now we've been able to get some unique and delicious flatbreads from there, even making them into a light meal on nights we hadn't really planned on much. However, I'm concerned now that the change to AP may eliminate those all together. The waiting game begins.



Now I'm starting to wonder if Territory Lounge will survive?  They've taken most everything that I liked about the resort away.  And how does that fit in with a Snow White character meal location?  

They better keep it because I may need a lot more to drink the next time I stay at the lodge!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Yesterday there had been a rumor about Hoop de doo closing to essentially make way for a the new, often speculated on resort by FW/River Country.  At least that has been denied by Disney thank goodness!  We don't go often to it but we do visit that area often and eat at Trail's end.


----------



## Flossbolna

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yesterday there had been a rumor about Hoop de doo closing to essentially make way for a the new, often speculated on resort by FW/River Country.  At least that has been denied by Disney thank goodness!  We don't go often to it but we do visit that area often and eat at Trail's end.



Just talked to someone who usually is well informed and he says if you want to make sure to see HDDR go sooner than later. Accordning to this person, it will close for DVC construction and it is still undecided if it will reopen after construction is finished. Disney is of course denying it just like they did with the BLT.

(edited to make it more clear that this still a rumor, but one that I have every reason to believe to have a realistic background, not just some made up stuff)


----------



## Corinne

Oh geez, they better leave Territory Lounge alone! We always found this to be another gem.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Artist Point Disappoints . . . . 




KAT4DISNEY said:


> Now I'm starting to wonder if Territory Lounge will survive?   . . . . . . . They better keep it because I may need a lot more to drink the next time I stay at the lodge!



 I'm with ya . . . 



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yesterday there had been a rumor about Hoop de doo closing  . . . . . . . .


----------



## Granny

Flossbolna said:


> Just talked to someone who usually is well informed and he says if you want to make sure to see HDDR go sooner than later. It will close for DVC construction and it is still undecided if it will reopen after construction is finished. Disney is if course denying it just like they did with the BLT.



Thanks for this update.  We have only done this once but I may need to book it for our December trip to make sure we see it again before it goes into the "remember when" file.


----------



## Flossbolna

Granny said:


> Thanks for this update.  We have only done this once but I may need to book it for our December trip to make sure we see it again before it goes into the "remember when" file.



Obviously no guarantee that it will really go on hiatus (and possibly never come back). After all, it is just a rumor and things can change. I think my post was very strongly worded, maybe too much. I have edited a bit. But to me it was warning enough to try and book it for my upcoming trip in order to make sure that I got to see it again. It is a fun show and we loved the food, so if it sticks around I won't feel that I wasted money, but if it leaves, I will be happy to have made it a priority on this trip.


----------



## Granny

Flossbolna said:


> Obviously no guarantee that it will really go on hiatus (and possibly never come back). After all, it is just a rumor and things can change. I think my post was very strongly worded, maybe too much. I have edited a bit. But to me it was warning enough to try and book it for my upcoming trip in order to make sure that I got to see it again. It is a fun show and we loved the food, so if it sticks around I won't feel that I wasted money, but if it leaves, I will be happy to have made it a priority on this trip.




Even if it isn't leaving, we haven't done it for several years so it will be fun to do it again.  And I think the Annual Passholders get a discount.  You mentioned that it was a rumor, so I took it as such.  I would think that there is a fair amount of time left since Riviera Resort doesn't go on sale until late next year.  I think they won't want to break ground on a new resort while they're beginning sales on another one.  




Flossbolna said:


> Disney is of course denying it just like they did with the BLT.



BLT was the funniest situation yet.  Every Cast Member would look at me so dumbly when I asked what the construction would eventually be...and they usually replied "what construction?" as the building went up and up.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Another thought about AP Character dinner (and possible more meals).  You know how crazy and how much louder the locations are that have families waiting around for their character meals?  And this music and such they are talking about?  Yes, AP is tucked back so the music and character antics may not carry too much but I can't imagine there won't be an added strain on the WL lobby.  If the noise from WC was such a concern I think they've just negated any changes there.

Makes me happy again to own at VWL and being tucked away to the side.


----------



## jimmytammy

twinklebug said:


> What a dopey thing for them to do. Now I'm going to be grumpy for the rest of the day.


I heard(not sure how these things get started ) another rumor to go along with the Artist Point announcement...that* Sleepy*(dog25) has resigned as a Dwarf(upon his disenchantment with the shenanigans going on currently) and a replacement will be on hand if needed to round out the 7.  The new replacement will be *Dummy*.  He was the one who came up with the idea to wreak havoc on Artist Point
They may want to consider adding in a number 8 and refer to him as *Stinky* cause this whole thing smells IMO!!


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Makes me happy again to own at VWL and being tucked away to the side.



Me too


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Now I'm starting to wonder if Territory Lounge will survive?  They've taken most everything that I liked about the resort away.  And how does that fit in with a Snow White character meal location?
> 
> They better keep it because I may need a lot more to drink the next time I stay at the lodge!


Oh no... I didn't think of that. With Geyser Point now filling the roll of both an evening and pool bar they may not feel the need to keep Territory Lounge around anymore.
Re-reading the article, this sounds more like a Be Our Guest experience they'll be implementing with individual entree ordering, etc and a meet & greet tossed in on the side, but only for patrons. What if they are removing Territory lounge for that M&G?
Noooo.... I love TL the way it is.  (Well, replace those broken down chairs and it'll be perfect)


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> I heard(not sure how these things get started ) another rumor to go along with the Artist Point announcement...that* Sleepy*(dog25) has resigned as a Dwarf(upon his disenchantment with the shenanigans going on currently) and a replacement will be on hand if needed to round out the 7.  The new replacement will be *Dummy*.  He was the one who came up with the idea to wreak havoc on Artist Point
> They may want to consider adding in a number 8 and refer to him as *Stinky* cause this whole thing smells IMO!!





Nice one Jimmy!  Poor Sleepy.  Trampled over by the nouveau Dwarves, Dummy and Stinky.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Oh no... I didn't think of that. With Geyser Point now filling the roll of both an evening and pool bar they may not feel the need to keep Territory Lounge around anymore.
> Re-reading the article, this sounds more like a Be Our Guest experience they'll be implementing with individual entree ordering, etc and a meet & greet tossed in on the side, but only for patrons. What if they are removing Territory lounge for that M&G?
> Noooo.... I love TL the way it is.  (Well, replace those broken down chairs and it'll be perfect)



That's pretty much what started crossing my mind.  Geyser Point has been getting tweaked and a lot removed a shut down and they might have gotten it into their heads to make that the main or only lounge in order to increase utilization.  And then Territory would be available to utilize for the character dining experience.  I so hope not but I've established a concern for me until more is known about the changes.


----------



## Corinne

I was just reading the DIS Daily Update email, one of the items referenced is the “trending” 2018 Hurricane Watch  thread on the boards .....UGH, this time last year we were obsessing for days, and ultimately ended up canceling our trip.


----------



## TCRAIG

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> We are headed to The World next week
> 
> We have a few dining reservations, but since I had to tweak our dates, I had to make changes which left a few days open.  I am looking for suggestions please!


Corrine - when and where?  Jerry and I will be at BWV starting Sunday - I have to work Tuesday and Wednesday (Boo) but hopefully - we can touch base one evening!


----------



## Corinne

Hi Tricia sounds good! We arrive Friday staying at the BCV, how long will you be there?


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> I heard(not sure how these things get started ) another rumor to go along with the Artist Point announcement...that* Sleepy*(dog25) has resigned as a Dwarf(upon his disenchantment with the shenanigans going on currently) and a replacement will be on hand if needed to round out the 7.  The new replacement will be *Dummy*.  He was the one who came up with the idea to wreak havoc on Artist Point
> They may want to consider adding in a number 8 and refer to him as *Stinky* cause this whole thing smells IMO!!


YES!


----------



## TCRAIG

Corinne said:


> Hi Tricia sounds good! We arrive Friday staying at the BCV, how long will you be there?


We’ll be there Sunday thru Saturday - I’ll PM you mid-week!  Yeah!!


----------



## Corinne

TCRAIG said:


> We’ll be there Sunday thru Saturday - I’ll PM you mid-week!  Yeah!!


Great! Safe travels!


----------



## Kathymford

I was trying to add AP to our trip in late Oct and it seems that no reservations are open past Oct 11th. I thought they said it was closing in Nov, not October. We’ve actually only dined there once, so was hoping to squeeze in another trip. Maybe they are just delaying opening reservations in October. I refuse to believe it’s all booked, because up to Oct 10th there are still spots available.


----------



## Granny

Well finally a little good news. It appears that Hoop Dee Doo will be sticking around for a while. 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/hoop-de-doo-musical-revue-will-not-be-closing/


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> Hey WD!!  We have often talked about how cool it would be to live so close that we could decide on dinner at Epcot, or just grab a couple attractions before a park closed
> 
> 
> We almost booked a Nov Fantasy cruise this go round.  Dang!!


It's great.  We made a last-minute reservation at Kona Cafe and then hit Trader Sam's afterward.  I miss Maryland, but I am not giving up my house in Florida.  Like I've said, I can hear the train whistle from my driveway and can hear the fireworks every night.  And it hasn't become a bother. The proximity to WDW also allows us to schedule weekend stays at the Poly and Boardwalk using our DVC.

I'm checking in and will be telling the Groupie Mod my vacation schedule.  Is sleepydog still the mod?  We'll be at VWL from Dec 2 - Dec 7 this year.  I hope to see you all at our Beautiful Lodge!


----------



## jimmytammy

WD
Yes Sleepy is still the top Dog


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> WD
> Yes Sleepy is still the top Dog


Ruff ruff!


----------



## sleepydog25

Back to our recent trip to DL. . .

*The upstairs pool table area (yeah, there's a TV off camera to the right)










First guest BR upstairs





Night view out the main living area windows





*
I may still be Top Dog, but of late, just feeling the dog part. . .


----------



## Corinne

Awesome villa/views Sleepy!


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies! Hope you all had a nice long weekend, and a restful Labor Day. We are down to single digits! 

I am FB friends with several Groupies, but I no longer am interested in FB, so if any of you are on Instagram please look for me, I’m going to try to post frequently during our stay.


----------



## Lakegirl

We were so far back that I couldn't even find us so I decided to bump us up.  I am almost at the 11 month booking period..well not almost another 3 weeks but still. Can't wIt to get another griped booked so I can start planning.  Trying to figure out the least amount of points for a 2 bedytgat will be available for a switch at the 7 month mark...we will be traveling end of August next year...any thoughts??


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Lakegirl said:


> We were so far back that I couldn't even find us so I decided to bump us up.  I am almost at the 11 month booking period..well not almost another 3 weeks but still. Can't wIt to get another griped booked so I can start planning.  Trying to figure out the least amount of points for a 2 bedytgat will be available for a switch at the 7 month mark...we will be traveling end of August next year...any thoughts??



And Carnac says........

SSR Standard view
OKW
AKV standard view

And one never knows when BWV standard view might suddenly be available but those are lock-offs and rather unlikely.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Hey *Wilderness Dad* . . . . _great to hear from you!_  But looks like DiznyDi & I will just miss you in December.

One of the best things DiznyDi & I appreciate the most at VWL is waking up in the morning and hearing the boat horns (Lake view rooms obviously).  I think hearing the Train whistles from my driveway would be a wonderful thing every morning, too!

Hey . . . maybe we can set up a BIG GROUPIE MEET at your house mid-December.  You wouldn't mind have thirty or so people suddenly barge into your life looking for drinks and hors d'oeuvres, taking a few pictures, and abruptly leaving before the mess can be cleaned up would you?   Any parking problems or issues with the neighbors on that?     Ahhhhh . . . . . . Ok, maybe not; let Toni know she can relax . . . .


----------



## Corinne

One more sleep!


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> One more sleep!



And she's off!!!  Safe travels, Corinne, and we look forward to your comments about the state of WDW these days.

And we hit the 3 month mark today until our next trip.  Going to WDW only once in a year is tough!


----------



## twinklebug

And @Corinne is off! Enjoy the trip! Enjoy a Dole Whip (or orange swirl) for us!



Granny said:


> And she's off!!!  Safe travels, Corinne, and we look forward to your comments about the state of WDW these days.
> 
> And we hit the 3 month mark today until our next trip.  Going to WDW only once in a year is tough!


I've just hit that 3 month mark too!
I've never liked making the fast pass reservations as my kids and I always have different ideas of what to do when. Planning, planning, planning: at least it keeps our minds busy while we wait.

In the time being I'm going to play with my little Panasonic point and shoot camera some more, just to figure out what all those settings are and how they respond. Then maybe I'll ask to borrow a certain Cannon to play with. I've found it near impossible to take a bad pic at WDW as the place is designed wonderfully everywhere you look, but lighting doesn't always work out. Too much darkness in certain areas, and I've never been able to get a good shot of the EWP or fireworks.


----------



## twokats

Granny said:


> And she's off!!!  Safe travels, Corinne, and we look forward to your comments about the state of WDW these days.
> 
> And we hit the 3 month mark today until our next trip.  Going to WDW only once in a year is tough!



Kati and I still have at least 15 months to go and we are not sure about that!!!


----------



## DVC Jen

Granny said:


> Going to WDW only once in a year is tough!



Yes it is. Especially if you get used to going more.  Ian and I have gone the past two Decembers for our anniversary, followed by a family summer trip.  We are skipping this December so we can make some repairs around the house.  I am starting to get antsy.  At least I know our June 2019 family trip will be much needed and anticipated.


----------



## DVC Jen

Corinne said:


> One more sleep!




I hope you have an amazing time Corinne.


----------



## Granny

twokats said:


> Kati and I still have at least 15 months to go and we are not sure about that!!!





DVC Jen said:


> Yes it is. Especially if you get used to going more.  Ian and I have gone the past two Decembers for our anniversary, followed by a family summer trip.  We are skipping this December so we can make some repairs around the house.  I am starting to get antsy.  At least I know our June 2019 family trip will be much needed and anticipated.



Well, I really shouldn't complain about just going once this year.  Usually we go in the Spring and again in December, but this year we went to Aulani and Disneyland in the Spring.  So I guess that was a pretty decent trade-off!  

But still, I do find us looking forward to our next trip a little bit more.  Here are the December Groupie trips to the world from Page 1:

LVSWL 1-8 *VWL*
bobbiwoz 1-5 *VGF*
bobbiwoz 5-9 *VWL*
wildernessDad 2-7 *VWL *
Granny 7-13 *VWL*
DiznyDi & Dad 7-14 *VWL*
horselover 8-12 *BLT*
pmaurer74 13-20 *VWL*
w84no1 14-16* VWL*
w84no1 16-23 *BWV*
Shellybird 15-21 *VWL* _First time in a long time!_
TCraig 16-24 *VGF





twinklebug said:



			I've just hit that 3 month mark too!
		
Click to expand...

*
Cindy...I don't see your name on the list!  If you can PM @sleepydog25 I'm sure he'd be happy to update the trip list.  At least I think he would. * 

I think I'll let someone else organize the Groupie meets this December.  We should probably start soon so people have flexibility in adjusting ADRs.  From the looks of things, it looks like we should be able to get an early December and mid-December meet going.*


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies!

We are here! Woke up at 3:15 for our 6:00 AM flight.   Perfect flight, got here fairly quickly, and since our son and gf had checked in the day before, we strolled right in as our Owners Locker was being delivered!

The kids met us for lunch at Ale & Compass, which we really like. We had Mother’s Day Brunch there this year, and will be having breakfast there tomorrow. I am happy to see it now seems to be pretty busy there throughout the day and night.  We’ve always liked it, and still refer to it as Yacht Club Galley, even though it’s had two name changes since then! 

After lunch Dana and I headed to MK because I NEEDED ago go there! It had rained for a brief period of time and it seemed to really clear the park.  We strolled for a bit, rode PoC then returned to the room. Hung out and recharged, then headed to AK.  We had FP’s for Dinosaur, Safari, Flight of Passage. The kids also rode Expedition Everest and we saw Tough to be a Bug. We then headed to Disney Springs where we had a reservation for The Boathouse, which is also one of our favs.

We got back to the resort and they all got ice cream, I dunked my toes in Stormalong, ahhhh.  The kids couldn’t believe we lasted as long as we did ( especially without a nap!!) since they took the same flight a day earlier, and went to bed much earlier the night before!

We’re at the BCV. I had requested an upper floor close to main lobby, and we have just that! We are facing Epcot and and have a perfect view of the Eiffel Tower. Our son told us they saw the fireworks the night before, and not realizing Epcot was closing at 10 last night, we were treated to the performance from our balcony! We could hear the music loud and clear and enjoyed the fireworks and lasers! It was the perfect ending to our first night! 


Off to DHS! Have a great Saturday!


----------



## wildernessDad

Dizny Dad said:


> Hey *Wilderness Dad* . . . . _great to hear from you!_  But looks like DiznyDi & I will just miss you in December.
> 
> One of the best things DiznyDi & I appreciate the most at VWL is waking up in the morning and hearing the boat horns (Lake view rooms obviously).  I think hearing the Train whistles from my driveway would be a wonderful thing every morning, too!
> 
> Hey . . . maybe we can set up a BIG GROUPIE MEET at your house mid-December.  You wouldn't mind have thirty or so people suddenly barge into your life looking for drinks and hors d'oeuvres, taking a few pictures, and abruptly leaving before the mess can be cleaned up would you?   Any parking problems or issues with the neighbors on that?     Ahhhhh . . . . . . Ok, maybe not; let Toni know she can relax . . . .



Don't count us out!  Remember we're still nearby.  We can easily join you guys, work permitting.  But, ah, yes.  Let's meet at WDW, not my house.


----------



## sleepydog25

Getting toward the end of the pics from DL, but still have a few. . .

*View of CA from the viewing deck











For our last dinner. . .and what Disney should have done with Artist Point





Beautiful (and strikingly delicious) appetizers








Ditto entrees








Dessert





And the crowning touch, a photo op with renowned chef Andrew Sutton




*
Here's the story leading up to the photo with Chef Sutton. (By the way, if you caught a Guy Fieri Christmas dining special from Disneyland a few years ago, Chef Sutton was the executive chef back then. He is now the Executive Chef over all the "signature" Disneyland restaurants to include Club 33.) Anyway, as we waited in the lobby for our table, in walked Chef Sutton. *Luv* will tell you I'm not gobsmacked by many things, but when he walked right by us, I turned to *Luv* and said, "look, look, look!" He smiled as he walked by as he no doubt heard me. Moments later, we were shown to our table, and he was in the open kitchen where he seemed to eye us as we sat down. A few minutes later, he approached us and said, "I understand it's your anniversary." He proceeded to chat with us for three or four minutes, and then *Luv* piped up, "I know my husband isn't the type to ask, but I'm sure he'd love to have his picture taken with you." You see the result. And to be honest, I was just about to ask him to do just that when the *LOML* beat me to it. At least that's my story and I'm sticking with it. What a great meal and amazing experience for our last night!


----------



## jimmytammy

*Corinne*, Sounds like your trip is off to an amazing start!  Thanks for the report on Ale and Compass.  We are trying it for the 1st time in Oct. with friends and can't wait!  Hope your trip continues to go well, and most of all, relax and have fun!!


----------



## jimmytammy

*Sleepy,* thanks for the continuing pictures of your trip! I have seen Chef Sutton on a show or 2 so recognize him as such.  Its cool that you folks got to meet him and I can relate too not being overly taken over by seeing celebs and such.  I see them at WDW often and its neat to do so, but I don't go ga ga and get all excited.  Figure they are on vacation like us and don't want to be bothered.  But once, just once, I saw Bobby Cox, former Atlanta Braves manager as he was coming out of AKL Jambo as we were entering.  I told Tammy I have to go speak to him, and found myself feeling as if he were someone I knew all my life.  I shook hands with him and he felt like a grandfatherly kind of guy to me, someone who was willing to give me the time of day.  That was one of those moments for me like you felt seeing Chef Sutton.  Im glad you had that moment!  And thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## Granny

*Sleepy*...thank you for taking the time to post those great pictures, and for sharing your story about Chef Sutton.  I wonder if he and other CM's realize the lasting impact that a few moments of kindness can have on guests.  While we have gone to other places such as Universal Studios and enjoyed meeting some nice employees, we just haven't received the same "extra step" moments as we have with Disney.  It's a big part of what draws us back.


----------



## Corinne

Good Evening Groupies! Yesterday we enjoyed a great day at the Studios. We headed to TSL and our FP for TS, still one of our favs! We checked out the new rides, but they both had far too long wait times (Slinky Dog was 100 minutes). As others have reported, it is very hot there, as there is very little shade.

We watched One Mans Dream.  I truly love sitting through this, and hearing Walt, in his own words speak about his life and career.  In case you were wondering, yes, as always, I cried.  We rode ToT, Muppets, had lunch at 50’s, and then Dana, our son and gf rode RnR. The photograph from their ride is HYSTERICAL. My son is pretending to be asleep, his gf is looking adorable as ever, and in back my husband is feigning fear, while the single rider next to him is also posing for the camera, oh my goodness too funny!

We were going to spend a few hours at the pool, but a storm rolled in so we all napped instead.   We headed to Epcot and rode Soarin prior to our dinner reservation at Via Napoli.  When we were there in May, the back of the restaurant was undergoing renovations, and it is now complete.  It is MUCH quieter, which was very nice.  We walked around World Showcase and enjoyed a few beverages.  

Today we had breakfast at Ale and Compass, and then spent the day at Stormalong Bay, which was very relaxing.  Our son and gf had a ME pickup for 4:00 , so after they left we headed over to Epcot....ok side rant...I am hoping it is because it’s the weekend, but both yesterday and today Epcot was insane. I am honestly not a huge fan of Food & Wine, and I am disappointed they have pushed it back so early. I like the idea of F & W, but the crowds are just too much sometimes. We did enjoy some yummy sampling’s and a few more beverages. More storms rolled in so we headed back to the resort.


----------



## jimmytammy

*Corinne*
Thanks for sharing your trip with us!  Sounds like a lot of fun has been going on


----------



## Dizny Dad

wildernessDad said:


> . . . .  Let's meet at WDW, not my house.



Well   , , , , , , , OK.

Sleepy - Cool pics, great story!


----------



## Granny

*Corinne*...we are enjoying your trip report.  Sounds like you are having a great time!



Corinne said:


> we headed over to Epcot....ok side rant...I am hoping it is because it’s the weekend, but both yesterday and today Epcot was insane. I am honestly not a huge fan of Food & Wine, and I am disappointed they have pushed it back so early. I like the idea of F & W, but the crowds are just too much sometimes.



It really is amazing that Disney is able to defy the normal attendance patterns.  September used to be a very quiet time at WDW with some of the lowest crowds of the year.  I think that whoever came up with the F&W Festival idea is now a VP of something.  That idea alone has turned September thru Thanksgiving into a much higher demand time than it used to be.  It also helps that millions of baby boomers are empty-nesting and retiring each year and can go during this time.  Though I am always amazed at the number of school age children at WDW at every time of the year.


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> *Corinne*...we are enjoying your trip report.  Sounds like you are having a great time!
> 
> 
> It really is amazing that Disney is able to defy the normal attendance patterns.  September used to be a very quiet time at WDW with some of the lowest crowds of the year.  I think that whoever came up with the F&W Festival idea is now a VP of something.  That idea alone has turned September thru Thanksgiving into a much higher demand time than it used to be.  It also helps that millions of baby boomers are empty-nesting and retiring each year and can go during this time.  Though I am always amazed at the number of school age children at WDW at every time of the year.



*Granny~ *I could not agree more.  I was pretty hopeful when we first arrived because the crowds seemed very low at the MK.  In hindsight, I think that it was likely due to the fact that it was closing at 6 for MNSSHP, so people just don’t seem to go there that day. Side note, the Halloween Party now begins on *August 30th*. So, now with Free Dining coupled with F&W, September is no longer very quiet.

We enjoyed the Studios this morning, rode TS, ToT had lunch then headed back to the BC so I could create my Mickey Tie Dye shirt!  I wanted to do this at The WL last December and the timing never quite worked out. The lovely CM asked if I was a DVC Member, so I received a discount-$15 for a fun MM shirt! It needs to remain wrapped for 24-48 hours, I cannot wait to see what it looks like! 

We don’t have any plans tonight, but I think we may go to MK and TOWL at some point this evening.


----------



## Corinne

Jimmy, do you have to evacuate due to Hurricane Florence? We’re starting to wonder if we will be able to get out on Thursday, last year we canceled our trip due to Irma. I think this will be our last September trip!


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> ok side rant...I am hoping it is because it’s the weekend, but both yesterday and today Epcot was insane. I am honestly not a huge fan of Food & Wine, and I am disappointed they have pushed it back so early. I like the idea of F & W, but the crowds are just too much sometimes. We did enjoy some yummy sampling’s and a few more beverages. More storms rolled in so we headed back to the resort.


I understand your ire. Disney continues to push the envelope of crowd control. To them, anything short of packed parks every single day seems to be a failure. My concern is that once Disney gets to where there is no down time, will people start avoiding the Mouse? Or if they do go, will they start avoiding parks and just staying at their resorts? I have to admit that the past few years, I sense Disney wringing every single dollar out of every single event. Then again, I am old and crotchety.


----------



## Lakegirl

Corinne thank you so much for your trip report we really appreciate it.  So fun to read.


----------



## twinklebug

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> We are here! Woke up at 3:15 for our 6:00 AM flight.   Perfect flight, got here fairly quickly, and since our son and gf had checked in the day before, we strolled right in as our Owners Locker was being delivered!
> 
> The kids met us for lunch at Ale & Compass, which we really like. We had Mother’s Day Brunch there this year, and will be having breakfast there tomorrow. I am happy to see it now seems to be pretty busy there throughout the day and night.  We’ve always liked it, and still refer to it as Yacht Club Galley, even though it’s had two name changes since then!
> 
> After lunch Dana and I headed to MK because I NEEDED ago go there! It had rained for a brief period of time and it seemed to really clear the park.  We strolled for a bit, rode PoC then returned to the room. Hung out and recharged, then headed to AK.  We had FP’s for Dinosaur, Safari, Flight of Passage. The kids also rode Expedition Everest and we saw Tough to be a Bug. We then headed to Disney Springs where we had a reservation for The Boathouse, which is also one of our favs.
> 
> We got back to the resort and they all got ice cream, I dunked my toes in Stormalong, ahhhh.  The kids couldn’t believe we lasted as long as we did ( especially without a nap!!) since they took the same flight a day earlier, and went to bed much earlier the night before!
> 
> We’re at the BCV. I had requested an upper floor close to main lobby, and we have just that! We are facing Epcot and and have a perfect view of the Eiffel Tower. Our son told us they saw the fireworks the night before, and not realizing Epcot was closing at 10 last night, we were treated to the performance from our balcony! We could hear the music loud and clear and enjoyed the fireworks and lasers! It was the perfect ending to our first night!
> 
> 
> Off to DHS! Have a great Saturday!





jimmytammy said:


> *Corinne*
> Thanks for sharing your trip with us!  Sounds like a lot of fun has been going on


I second this! We very much appreciate, let's make that _inhale _trip reports.

Now, I desperately need advice on the 6am flight bit. Seems Jetblue has zapped the only other flight of the day out to Orlando (or anything connecting to it) and has moved me to 6am. Question is: coffee, or no coffee and sleep on the plane?
I've started calling JB my Charlie Brown airline. Seems if any little thing can go wrong, it will. Oh good grief.


----------



## Corinne

twinklebug said:


> I second this! We very much appreciate, let's make that _inhale _trip reports.
> 
> Now, I desperately need advice on the 6am flight bit. Seems Jetblue has zapped the only other flight of the day out to Orlando (or anything connecting to it) and has moved me to 6am. Question is: coffee, or no coffee and sleep on the plane?
> I've started calling JB my Charlie Brown airline. Seems if any little thing can go wrong, it will. Oh good grief.



Cindy, when are you scheduled to fly? Is your flight change due to the hurricane? We nearly always book the 6 AM flight, I don’t have coffee until I arrive at the airport, I’m still able to nap with or without caffeine.


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> Jimmy, do you have to evacuate due to Hurricane Florence? We’re starting to wonder if we will be able to get out on Thursday, last year we canceled our trip due to Irma. I think this will be our last September trip!


We won't have too since we live more inland.  Its path is predicted too be very close in our area, center slightly NE of where we are located.  Hugo and Fran passed over us in the past few years, we got a lot of rain, some wind from those.  This storm looks a lot bigger than those.  
We usually wait till mid Oct to do a trip towards any coastal area or WDW as historically, most Hurricanes fizzle out by that time, though the season lasts until early Nov, I think??  I hope your travel plans work out with no hiccups, sending Moose Dust!!


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> I understand your ire. Disney continues to push the envelope of crowd control. To them, anything short of packed parks every single day seems to be a failure. My concern is that once Disney gets to where there is no down time, will people start avoiding the Mouse? Or if they do go, will they start avoiding parks and just staying at their resorts? I have to admit that the past few years, I sense Disney wringing every single dollar out of every single event. Then again, I am old and crotchety.



*Disney continues to push the envelope of crowd control. To them, anything short of packed parks every single day seems to be a failure.*This statement is so true. And yet like livestock being lead to the(you know where)or moths to a flame, we continue to go back.  As DVCers, I somewhat understand why we do so, we are invested in it all.  But for those who are not, why at this point would they continue to return?  Once, maybe twice.  But to go back time and again to face the crowds.  I too remember how "it used to be" the good ol days so to speak.  But its funny that a friend of mine who has been a DVCer way longer than me was saying some of the same things 10 years ago.  How things have changed, etc., etc.  He wasn't happy with it, now we aren't happy with it. 
We are a passionate bunch, us Groupies.  I think in a very general way, most if not all of us feel the way you do Patrick. But, there is a flip side for me, and again, for a lot of other folks here.   
 I know no matter what, each time there(WDW) gives me some sense of joy.  Or the joy of building up to it.  Right now, my countdown is at 30. And that brings me joy.  Years ago, that joy was of the newness of it all.  The fun we were looking forward too, and the fun we were going to have, the memories that were going to be created.  These days, that joy is more about getting away from work, and doing what we can on a leisurely pace.  So the reasons of joy have changed, but its still there.
I have to remind myself from time to time how fortunate, how blessed me and my family are that we can go as often as we do, mainly because of DVC.  We are going to Hawaii(Aulani) in Feb and looking at the prices to stay on or near Waikiki are unreal these days.  If it weren't for DVC, not too sure I would be making the trip.  
I think this AM I am feeling a bit of longing for it all.  Missing it.  So, like the lamb headed for (you know where)and the moth to the flame, I will fill my wallet up in 30 days, head South, stay a couple weeks, and hope I have enough moolah to get me back home.  You think the gas station would trade out fuel for Mickey Ears, just in case


----------



## twinklebug

Corinne said:


> Cindy, when are you scheduled to fly? Is your flight change due to the hurricane? We nearly always book the 6 AM flight, I don’t have coffee until I arrive at the airport, I’m still able to nap with or without caffeine.


Flight isn't until December. However I need to tell JB that I accept or reject their change to my itinerary. What kind of self respecting airline runs only one flight a day to Disney?


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> *Disney continues to push the envelope of crowd control. To them, anything short of packed parks every single day seems to be a failure.*This statement is so true. And yet like livestock being lead to the(you know where)or moths to a flame, we continue to go back.  As DVCers, I somewhat understand why we do so, we are invested in it all.  But for those who are not, why at this point would they continue to return?  Once, maybe twice.  But to go back time and again to face the crowds.  I too remember how "it used to be" the good ol days so to speak.  But its funny that a friend of mine who has been a DVCer way longer than me was saying some of the same things 10 years ago.  How things have changed, etc., etc.  He wasn't happy with it, now we aren't happy with it.
> We are a passionate bunch, us Groupies.  I think in a very general way, most if not all of us feel the way you do Patrick. But, there is a flip side for me, and again, for a lot of other folks here.
> I know no matter what, each time there(WDW) gives me some sense of joy.  Or the joy of building up to it.  Right now, my countdown is at 30. And that brings me joy.  Years ago, that joy was of the newness of it all.  The fun we were looking forward too, and the fun we were going to have, the memories that were going to be created.  These days, that joy is more about getting away from work, and doing what we can on a leisurely pace.  So the reasons of joy have changed, but its still there.
> I have to remind myself from time to time how fortunate, how blessed me and my family are that we can go as often as we do, mainly because of DVC.  We are going to Hawaii(Aulani) in Feb and looking at the prices to stay on or near Waikiki are unreal these days.  If it weren't for DVC, not too sure I would be making the trip.
> I think this AM I am feeling a bit of longing for it all.  Missing it.  So, like the lamb headed for (you know where)and the moth to the flame, I will fill my wallet up in 30 days, head South, stay a couple weeks, and hope I have enough moolah to get me back home.  You think the gas station would trade out fuel for Mickey Ears, just in case


Very true, *JT. *We ARE fortunate to have Disney's greed be something we worry over. And, you're correct in that I still look forward to going, just not vacationing the way I used to. We just watched a video of our  first cruise together back in 2011, and even since then, major changes have occurred. But, the excitement is there. Now, it's at a reduced level. I used to immerse myself in the venture, whereas now I look for little snippets that remind of a time when Disney was less complex and more customer-oriented. So, *Luv* will be back in October; we go together in March; and then we're doing a Christmas cruise in 2019. Yep, we keep going since, as you say, we have a vested interest. We just change how we go with the flow. . .


----------



## Dizny Dad

sleepydog25 said:


> . . . . .  we go with the flow. . .



Or we walk the plank!


----------



## sleepydog25




----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> My concern is that once Disney gets to where there is no down time, will people start avoiding the Mouse?






jimmytammy said:


> As DVCers, I somewhat understand why we do so, we are invested in it all. But for those who are not, why at this point would they continue to return? Once, maybe twice. But to go back time and again to face the crowds.



I just have to cite one of my all-time favorite Yogi Berra quotes here.  He said "Nobody ever goes to that restaurant because it's always too crowded".  

But it is so true.  If Disney can attract 10 new guests with a promotion and lose 1 guest because of increased crowds, I think they are coming out ahead.  And while F&W is a big part of it, how much of the crowds that Cindy is seeing is due to Free Dining promotion?  I can't blame Disney for wanting their parks to run at high capacity year round...that's basic business to maximize the revenues from any capital investment (the Parks, the Resorts, Disney Springs, etc).  Does it diminish my enjoyment?  Well, yes I'd love to have much smaller crowds and lower wait times.  But I give credit to Disney also for implementing free (so far) FP+ options so even with huge crowds we can do what is important to us in a park during our trips.   It's a tough balancing act between revenues and the guest experience, and my guess is Disney will continue with current plans until they see a fall-off in attendance.


Here's a somewhat related but slightly different topic.  As far as DVC is concerned, I wonder how long it will be until Disney feels it is necessary to re-balance the point sheets to create a more level demand curve?    With October thru early January becoming such high demand, will Disney lower points at other times of the year so they can raise the 4th quarter point schedules, especially early December?  It has been a few years now since Disney virtually eliminated the "weekend penalty" where they used to have such a huge disparity in points from weekends versus weeknights.  While DVC is just a relatively small part of the crowd equation, I would think at some point as they continue to sell new resorts that it does have some impact on crowds.   And even if the crowd impact is negligible, Disney has a duty to balance out demand to allow full utilization of the points they sell.


----------



## BillPA

Unless Disney can change the weather patterns, the fall frenzy will continue.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> But* its funny that a friend of mine who has been a DVCer way longer than me was saying some of the same things 10 years ago.  How things have changed, etc., etc.  He wasn't happy with it, now we aren't happy with it.*
> We are a passionate bunch, us Groupies.  I think in a very general way, most if not all of us feel the way you do Patrick. But, there is a flip side for me, and again, for a lot of other folks here.
> I know no matter what, each time there(WDW) gives me some sense of joy.  Or the joy of building up to it.  Right now, my countdown is at 30. And that brings me joy.  Years ago, that joy was of the newness of it all.  The fun we were looking forward too, and the fun we were going to have, the memories that were going to be created.  These days, that joy is more about getting away from work, and doing what we can on a leisurely pace.  So the reasons of joy have changed, but its still there.
> I have to remind myself from time to time how fortunate, how blessed me and my family are that we can go as often as we do, mainly because of DVC.  We are going to Hawaii(Aulani) in Feb and looking at the prices to stay on or near Waikiki are unreal these days.  If it weren't for DVC, not too sure I would be making the trip.
> I think this AM I am feeling a bit of longing for it all.  Missing it.  So, like the lamb headed for (you know where)and the moth to the flame, I will fill my wallet up in 30 days, head South, stay a couple weeks, and hope I have enough moolah to get me back home.  You think the gas station would trade out fuel for Mickey Ears, just in case



Very true Jimmy!  I believe I may be one of the lengthier attendees here having made my first visit to DL in 1969 (at a very tender age mind you!).  Having family that lived in Long Beach meant a couple more trips over the years and then family that wintered in Winter Park meant several WDW trips too - the first in early 1973.   So, I've experienced a lot of different Disney parks.  There have been changes that you can say "yes, I understand".  The have been changes that you say "huh, just getting cheap".  And there have been changes that you think are quite nice.  Is it the same as it was?  No. And in a lot of ways that's ok.  They really used to be day parks.  And very few attractions compared to now.  There are things removed that haven't affected me at all.  And there have been things removed that were very dear to me and are sadly and notably missed (Osborne lights is one).  But there's a lot I love and still enjoy going.  At this point it's likely going to be a ban on scooters in the parks or no one to push my wheelchair when I can no longer do the walk that ends my visits.  But plenty of time (I hope) for Disney to do more changes that might change that too!


----------



## rkstocke5609

Hi groupies!  Just got done catching up (20 pages). Still very busy with lake season through mid October, not to mention fantasy football season.  But, wanted to say Hi and to say I am following along.  I agree Snow White at AP is a “no” fit for me, may as well have brought in Merida from Brave, at least there would have been arrows and bears....

JT - love that video of your grandson!

Keep on smilin’ everyone!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hurricane Florence has a different projected path now which drops the eye South of our location.  Rain is going to be a major factor in our area, there was no doubt about that, but now the winds are going to be a bigger factor since we will be on that side of the storm.  And they say its going to slow down even more and stall a bit once it hits land.  This one is shaping up to be a doozy folks!

Praying for all in its path.  Fortunately flooding shouldn't be a an issue in the spot where I live but I have witnessed its fury in eastern NC where its flat and many big rivers flow to the Atlantic.  I went with our church on a few mission trips a few years back and helped repair flood victims homes and the stories they told make goosebumps.  One fellow spoke about evacuation with his family via helicopter as the river rose so rapidly they couldn't escape by car.  When he left, water had reached the bottom of door to house.  They had left a childs vaccine(without it, life threatening)and against the helicopter pilots wishes was able to fly back in an hour later to find water halfway up the windows.  Once able to return when waters had subsided, the house was full of water moccasins that had sought shelter from storm!

Please if so inclined, pray for the folks who are in the path and for those who will go out in its aftermath to help folks in need.  My SIL is being deployed tonight with the NC Nat. Guard, so on his behalf, an extra prayer there sure would be appreciated as well. 

Don't mean to be a downer here, as this is always, always my happy retreat before the workday, but this is one serious of a bad boy storm.  I have no doubt, God will sustain us through it all, but prayers heard by Him sure will help


----------



## Corinne

Good Morning Groupies!

So we’re starting to worry and wonder if we’re going to get out tomorrow...my guess is we won’t know anything until we’re sitting at the airport...we NEVER book a 7:00 PM flight, always book an earlier one, but not this time.

We had a fabulous Monday evening! We weren’t sure if we were going to MK or TOWL, or both...we decided to go directly to TOWL. We walked through Epcot because I want the AP F&W cutting board, hopped on monorail and made the trek over to the Contemporary.  We were sitting with a very nice family, and I won’t get into to the details here, but it was one of those truly awesome moments where you just know there was a reason why we boarded the same car. Both my husband and I were quite emotional as we separated from them.  We arrived at TOWL and enjoyed the changing sky. A lovely young newlywed couple sat beside us and we conversed with them all evening. They were also brand new DVC members. I know many Groupies enjoy this spot, and once again, it did not disappoint, it turned out to be a truly magical evening. We decided to hoof it back to MK busses and met another fun couple with grown sons. Dana asked me if we had faces that said, ”talk to us” I think it’s so fun chatting with people hahha. 

Yesterday we spent the morning at MK.  We had a FP for SDMT, went Under The Sea with Ariel,  shared a cinnamon roll at Gaston’s (not even close to the BoardWalk Bakery version), watched Gaston interact with several guests, (if you have never experienced this, you simply must, very entertaining)! Walked into Mickeys Philharmagic, which is never crowded, but this time I believe we were 2 of maybe 15 guests, lol. We had some time before our Peter Pan FP (yes, I love the ride), so we went to see the wait for HM.  The posted time was 20 minutes but it looked more like 30, so we skipped it.  Headed over to Liberty Square and enjoyed the Muppets, oh my goodness how I love this! I love how Sam Eagle is in the Hall of Presidents building now, maybe just certain shows he peeks out up there? I don’t recall this before. We then rode Peter Pan, CoP, and headed to Tony’s for lunch (FYI, we had a great lunch last December so I decided to try it again, it is back OFF the list as the meal was subpar). Ended the afternoon with a meeting with the Mouse! He wasn’t talking today, lol.

Last night we had a reservation for GF Cafe. We left the room at 5:00 ish, the bus to MK finally arrived at exactly 6:00, (after the board kept changing the times), such poor planning on my part, because the MK was closing @6:00, so of course the boat and monorail lines were jammed.  To make matters worse, there had been some lightning, so the boats weren’t running. We finally arrived to GF at 7:00. Ugh! Dinner was fine, we like it there, but getting there was definitely a challenge.  Needless to say, we took a cab back to BCV!

Off to Epcot this morning, we have a FP for Frozen, wonder if we will get on, last time I had a FP the wait was still over an hour, I sure hope it has settled down by now.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Hurricane Florence has a different projected path now which drops the eye South of our location.  Rain is going to be a major factor in our area, there was no doubt about that, but now the winds are going to be a bigger factor since we will be on that side of the storm.  And they say its going to slow down even more and stall a bit once it hits land.  This one is shaping up to be a doozy folks!
> 
> Praying for all in its path.  Fortunately flooding shouldn't be a an issue in the spot where I live but I have witnessed its fury in eastern NC where its flat and many big rivers flow to the Atlantic.  I went with our church on a few mission trips a few years back and helped repair flood victims homes and the stories they told make goosebumps.  One fellow spoke about evacuation with his family via helicopter as the river rose so rapidly they couldn't escape by car.  When he left, water had reached the bottom of door to house.  They had left a childs vaccine(without it, life threatening)and against the helicopter pilots wishes was able to fly back in an hour later to find water halfway up the windows.  Once able to return when waters had subsided, the house was full of water moccasins that had sought shelter from storm!
> 
> Please if so inclined, pray for the folks who are in the path and for those who will go out in its aftermath to help folks in need.  My SIL is being deployed tonight with the NC Nat. Guard, so on his behalf, an extra prayer there sure would be appreciated as well.
> 
> Don't mean to be a downer here, as this is always, always my happy retreat before the workday, but this is one serious of a bad boy storm.  I have no doubt, God will sustain us through it all, but prayers heard by Him sure will help



Wishing you and all those in that part of the country the best Jimmy!   Hunker down and stay dry!!!


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Wishing you and all those in that part of the country the best Jimmy!   Hunker down and stay dry!!!


Echoing these thoughts. Stay safe!


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks *KAT* and *Twinkle*!  I am not as concerned for my safety as those who are in a more direct path.  These storms are so unpredictable, and seeing the devastation they can cause 1st hand makes me appreciate being on high ground even more.  I hope I didn't come across seeking pity, more about the concern for others.  

*Corinne*, Prayers and Moose Dust for your flight to happen!  If not, I guess getting stuck in WDW for awhile isn't such a bad thing

A friend is supposed to drive out from our town to WDW Sunday and is contemplating leaving sooner.  He asked if we are around this weekend to look out for image at his house JIC.  Issue is his daughter is in VA til late Sat on internship and maybe concerned asking to leave early may scar her record.  Hoping they can work it out and get away early.  Driving through SC with possible flooding not a good option.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Great report *Corinne*!  Smooth Flying to you!

*Kat4Disney* - DL - 1968.  Saw Paul Revere & The Raiders on a small stage that was under a garden that came rising out of the ground.  A memorable experience.  Miss the Magic Shop on Main Street USA, too.

*Jimmy, Tammy, & Famil*y - All thoughts and prayers for you guys.  Let us all know how you all are when the power of His creation relaxes a bit . . .


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> Great report *Corinne*!  Smooth Flying to you!
> 
> *Kat4Disney* - DL - 1968.  Saw Paul Revere & The Raiders on a small stage that was under a garden that came rising out of the ground.  A memorable experience.  Miss the Magic Shop on Main Street USA, too.
> 
> *Jimmy, Tammy, & Famil*y - All thoughts and prayers for you guys.  Let us all know how you all are when the power of His creation relaxes a bit . . .



Oh, the live music performances at DL! Those were always fun.  That brings up a more recent lost gem for me there - Billy Hill and the Hillbillies.  At least once, maybe more, I’d get something to eat or drink and go enjoy the show at the Golden Horseshoe.


----------



## twinklebug

So I hear that the Move it Shake It party parade on the Magic Kingdom hub is on the outs now. Last day is to be December 1st.

Sounds like Disney wants those floats for a new parade. I wonder what is to come. (A new nighttime parade perhaps?! Well, I could hope. More likely a DVC sales kiosk parade, hehe)


----------



## sleepydog25

Hope things are going okay for you, *Corinne*!  Best wishes winging your way! Stay dry, *JT*!  We're due for 5"-10" in our neck o' the woods.  Sheesh.


----------



## jimmytammy

So far so good our way.  Rain was heavy overnight and wind gusts were spooky feeling at times(must be the time year, knowing MNSSH is going on )but we may have dodged the worst of it.  The poor folks on the coast and somewhat inland, not so much.  The thing is so slow, even though its been downgraded is still pounding away at 3MPH.  It would have almost been better to have made landfall as a CAT 3 and moved quickly rather than this.  This is what the Outer Banks has experienced before and the rivers inland and caused so much flooding.  Flo is even slower than those recent storms, so not sure what will be left behind, but expecting worse than before based on how things are going.  

*Sleepy, *Hope you folks stay high and dry.  Wish this thing would give up the ghost
*Corinne*
Report in when the chance arrises and let us know you are home safe n sound


----------



## sleepydog25

Yeah, *JT*, this one is spooky, indeed. So far, we've only had minor rain and some breezy conditions. However, the worst for us is supposed to hit starting tonight through Monday. We're in the anywhere from 5-10" range, with most models having us on the high end. Now, we live in the Blue Ridge Mountains and the house sits up from the main road. However, that sort of rainfall would likely leak into our basement at some point. Not badly, hopefully.  However, I figure we'll be better off than most of those getting the brunt of Flo right now.  Batten down the hatches!


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies! Today is our 33rd anniversary! We normally celebrate at WDW but with all the tweaking of dates, it didn’t work out that way! Our flight on Thursday was surprisingly not delayed! Thanks for the moose dust, because it worked! Honestly, we really were prepared for spending extra time at MCO for sure.

Wednesday was not as crowded at Epcot (compared to the rest of our stay).  We managed to get right on to Frozen and then spent about 40 minutes waiting for the rest of WS to open because I wanted to secure guaranteed seating for the Vertical Horizon concert for that evening. We checked out the remodeled Kringla Bakeri, and I decided to try the cinnamon pretzel. It was tasty, but it wasn’t really very fresh...it wasn’t as soft as I would have liked. We made it over to America Garden Theatre and had our choice of shows so we decided on the 6:45 show.  On a whim we decided to eat lunch at Via Napoli even though we already had dinner there earlier during our stay. I just love it there, it never disappoints. We headed back to the room to do some laundry and start packing.  That evening we went back to Epcot, enjoyed the concert immensely, ate some tasty tidbits around the world, and a few frozen beverages...I am a sucker for frozen lemonade, so of course I had to have a Grey Goose slush in France! I also had a Frozen Wild Berry Acai with Grey Goose Vodka one of the specialty drinks offered at Joffrey’s....OK it’s a good thing they weren’t readily available throughout the World, because I most definitely would have had more than the two I had during our stay!YUM! Did I mention how HOT it was there? Even at night it never really cooled down! This is notable because I am known to always be cold, even at WDW in the evening.

Thursday we had tickets for the “Playtime at TS Land” for Passholder’s. I really tried to secure tickets for an earlier day during our stay, but the only day available was Thursday. We just couldn’t get it together for a 6:45 check in, and we already had a FP for Slinky Dog, so we got there around 9:30. We got right on... the standby wait was “only” 50 minutes, compared to the 110 minutes earlier during our our stay. It’s a super cute ride, and they did a good job!  Aliens had a 30 minute wait so we sucked it up....as much as I adore those little green dudes, I am sorry to say the ride is not worth the wait....we literally waited 30 minutes for what I believe is a 30 second ride. Next, we waited for TSMM, which had a posted time of 25 minutes. Now, we had some time to kill, and we looooove this ride, so we decided to wait. We ended up waiting a good 45-50 minutes, and as we got to the point where you pick up your glasses, we (not just us but everyone around us ) discovered they were letting literally EVERYONE with FP’s on and holding up the regular line much longer than I’ve ever seen. Finally, a guest about 10 ahead of us complained and they let about 10 from our side on....then they held the line at the the 2 people in front of us. Lol. We were 15 minutes late for our Mama Melrose reservation but not a problem at all. After lunch we rode ToT for the last time and headed back to the BC.

We had such a great time, but as discussed earlier, we probably will just go in December next year and skip September, it used to be such a peaceful time there, and it simply is no longer the case.

Thanks for coming along for the ride! Let the planning for the BIG HONKING GROUPIE MEET DECEMBER 2019 commence! Well, I guess I should allow the BHGM December 2018 to  happen first?

Hahahaha


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for the update Corinne!  And thanks for letting us tag along on your journey


----------



## DVC Jen

Corinne said:


> Let the planning for the BIG HONKING GROUPIE MEET DECEMBER 2019 commence!
> 
> Hahahaha



Hmmmm...  Maybe I could twist Ian's arm and make that happen for us as well.    Maybe....  just maybe.


----------



## Corinne

DVC Jen said:


> Hmmmm...  Maybe I could twist Ian's arm and make that happen for us as well.    Maybe....  just maybe.



Yes, please, c’mon Ian!


----------



## Lakegirl

twinklebug said:


> Flight isn't until December. However I need to tell JB that I accept or reject their change to my itinerary. What kind of self respecting airline runs only one flight a day to Disney?


What did they change it from?


----------



## twinklebug

Lakegirl said:


> What did they change it from?


Our flight at 4:52 PM was dropped & we were changed to 6 AM. 
I don't know much about how airlines determine the routes for the planes, but seems to me that the afternoon plane needs to show up in MCO for another run the next morning, why not take paying passengers along?


----------



## Dizny Dad

Gee folks, I had to jump in just to keep us from falling to the second page - I don't remember this thread ever being on page 2.  We gotta keep up the good work!

Sounds like most are safe, and *Corinne's* report was a great read.  *Sleepy* - Keep your wadders on, just in case!  Glad to here all is OK with you *Jimmy/Tammy*.

We were invited to our new next door neighbors on Saturday night for an _Open House._  They are a wonderfully young couple with dogs & chicken; so nice to have them in the neighborhood.  While there, we met some new folks from down the street (~1/4 mile - we have big blocks) that moved in last fall.  They had noticed DiznyDi & I have Disney license plates on our cars, and asked us if we were DVC'rs.  We briefly our involvement and excitement about participating in DVC.  They responded with, "_well, we own DVC point also, but mostly rent them out.  I think we went two or three years ago, but we really don't think it is such a big draw."_  They mentioned that they were members since 1994, but at their age, that would have made them 13, so we figure they inherited them from family.  We dropped the DVC conversation as it was obvious they thought we were ridiculous with our excitement.  Nice people; but too serious in life for us.


----------



## sleepydog25

The big storm has mostly moved out of our area--today, we're suffering through the after effects which, for us thus far, have been mild. The wind picked up quite a bit through the night, but calmed down around 2 a.m. The rain was nonstop but nothing like those in NC and SC have faced. It did flood a few roads around here, though none where we live. School was cancelled for today (yay!!) in order to allow people to recuperate and evaluate. It's still breezy, cloudy, and rainy off and on; however, we're still standing and only had minor leakage through our deck and walkout basement doors. I'm staying in today to work on lesson plans and line memorization for ARSENIC AND OLD LACE--we perform four shows in mid-October.  Okay, to keep this Disney related, as well, it's seems odd to me to have points and never use them. Then again, not everyone has experiences such as we do, collectively. Even we have changed our vacation habits and try to spend less than we did in the past which means less park time, more resort time. That's okay with me.


----------



## Granny

Hi Groupies! 

I've been out of pocket for a while, just made a mission trip down to Texas with some folks from my church.  Had a memorable trip!

I'm glad to hear that everyone here seems to have weathered the storm so far without major damage.   The flooding and continuing aftermath of the storm has been brutal, and I know that many are still dealing with flooding and power outages.  Best wishes and prayers to everyone who is dealing with this storm.


----------



## DVC Jen

Granny said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> I've been out of pocket for a while, just made a mission trip down to Texas with some folks from my church.  Had a memorable trip!



I hope my home state treated you well.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I'm sure that a lot of you have seen that Disney announced a new Epcot nighttime show?  Lots of time to take in Illuminations before it's done though.  That's a nice thing that Disney did with that - an announcement more than a couple of weeks in advance!  I think I have to do a Christmas trip now though - the Illuminations with the Holiday tag gets me every single time - it may be my favorite of all the shows and I will miss that coming around every year.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm sure that a lot of you have seen that Disney announced a new Epcot nighttime show?  Lots of time to take in Illuminations before it's done though.  That's a nice thing that Disney did with that - an announcement more than a couple of weeks in advance!  I think I have to do a Christmas trip now though - the Illuminations with the Holiday tag gets me every single time - it may be my favorite of all the shows and I will miss that coming around every year.



Since we're in the EPCOT rumor mode, I saw this one today:

http://www.disneydining.com/mary-poppins-ride-rumored-for-walt-disney-world/

I think it would be a welcome addition to World Showcase.

As for Illuminations, I'm in the minority that don't particularly care for that show.  Although the Holiday tag for it is a beautiful one, I completely agree with that.


----------



## Granny

DVC Jen said:


> I hope my home state treated you well.



Not really.    I was doing a prison ministry so not the most hospitable group.  

Actually, everyone was fine while being polite and professional.  It was quite an experience.


----------



## Lakegirl

I booked my August 2019 trip!!! So excited to have a trip booked!!!! It makes it so much nicer to have something to plan and look forward to.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm sure that a lot of you have seen that Disney announced a new Epcot nighttime show?  Lots of time to take in Illuminations before it's done though.  That's a nice thing that Disney did with that - an announcement more than a couple of weeks in advance!  I think I have to do a Christmas trip now though - the Illuminations with the Holiday tag gets me every single time - it may be my favorite of all the shows and I will miss that coming around every year.



I thought I'd post the link to the announcement details.  Lots of changes planned for EPCOT, as there have been in all the parks.  Hopefully the replacement nighttime show will be spectacular!

https://wdwnews.com/releases/all-ne...earth-as-part-of-the-transformation-of-epcot/


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . . . . . As for Illuminations, I'm in the minority that don't particularly care for that show. . . . . . . . . .



I'm the same Granny.  While I enjoy the show, the first thing that comes to mind when contemplating participation, is the mad rush to the buses I will have to endure.  I'm sure no one else sees it that way, but with the Wilderness Lodge bus stop way out in the field of bus stops, it just seems like a fast paced, jogging for position, rush in a crowd of people all looking to get a seat.  Plus I'm pooped by then, anyways.


----------



## LynJ

Hi all,  

BRV question.  We've owned at BRV for a couple of years,  but only stayed there once and absolutely loved it.   We bought after 3-4 stays at Wilderness Lodge. 

We're planning to go Christmas 2019 for probably 10-12 nights and want to stay in a studio at our home resort.  On a thread on the purchasing board (we're currently waiting to close on more BRV points), someone said that BRV studios book up at 12 months for early December,  because of people walking their reservations. 

Is that true or exaggeration? And will I need to walk to get a Christmas reservation (or 2, because we may need a second studio for 2-3 nights for family)?

Thanks!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

LynJ said:


> Hi all,
> 
> BRV question.  We've owned at BRV for a couple of years,  but only stayed there once and absolutely loved it.   We bought after 3-4 stays at Wilderness Lodge.
> 
> We're planning to go Christmas 2019 for probably 10-12 nights and want to stay in a studio at our home resort.  On a thread on the purchasing board (we're currently waiting to close on more BRV points), someone said that BRV studios book up at 12 months for early December,  because of people walking their reservations.
> 
> Is that true or exaggeration? And will I need to walk to get a Christmas reservation (or 2, because we may need a second studio for 2-3 nights for family)?
> 
> Thanks!



Can't book at 12 months with the home window starting at 11 months.  

You do want to book at 8am online right at 11 months but that's been ok in the past to do.  The first week of December is the busiest and this year had issues with a day or two right at 11 months.  But while Christmas is popular and I wouldn't wait to book it, it is also a much higher point requirement and doesn't go quite as fast as the first week.  I booked 2 studios for over Christmas for 2017 although ended up cancelling that trip but it was just there to book.  A different year of course and times change but I don't think I've seen BRV book up for the actual Christmas holiday prior to 11 months.   A lot can depend on your planned date of arrival too.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Can't book at 12 months with the home window starting at 11 months.
> 
> You do want to book at 8am online right at 11 months but that's been ok in the past to do.  The first week of December is the busiest and this year had issues with a day or two right at 11 months.  But while Christmas is popular and I wouldn't wait to book it, it is also a much higher point requirement and doesn't go quite as fast as the first week.  I booked 2 studios for over Christmas for 2017 although ended up cancelling that trip but it was just there to book.  A different year of course and times change but I don't think I've seen BRV book up for the actual Christmas holiday prior to 11 months.   A lot can depend on your planned date of arrival too.


As *KAT* says, no one can book more than 11 months out from their home resort. However, people do walk reservations for a week or so, though I've not heard anyone walking a reservation for an entire month (that would be quite an effort). As DVC gets more crowded (purely anecdotal evidence, but it's getting tougher to book at certain times at 11 months and extremely difficult to book some places at 7 months that used to be easy "gets"), I do foresee the 11-month window closing more rapidly than before. It's always a good idea to make your reservation first thing in the morning right at the 11-month point. Studios do tend to go more quickly since the cost for them is lower, of course. As a side note, and perhaps germane to the discussion--though again mostly anecdotal at the moment--the theory is being advanced that with the additions of the bungalows at Poly and the cabins at the Lodge, the demand has outpaced the supply since few who buy in can actually afford either. So, they're enticed by the bungalows/cabins but wind up buying only enough points to manage stays in studios. So, those people go looking for studios elsewhere at 7 months. Perhaps. Moreover, the addition of so many events at Disney now makes the World a year-round destination. Regardless, the past few years clearly have seen it get more difficult to find reservations at the 7-month mark, and in some cases, the 11-month mark.  Good luck!


----------



## twinklebug

I have observed the walkers over at AKV for too long now. Call it a hobby  (I'm a systems analyst, it's in my blood, LOL)
Those value studios and club rooms are always in motion at the 11 month date.

My advice: if at 11 months to the day you find your room to be gone, don't fret. If you do the following you'll get that reservation:


Set up a wait list (it has gotten a whole lot better recently);
Double the effort and pull up the site a few times each day and watch how the rooms move about, give it time, your rooms may not open for a week;
About 4 days to a week after your day had opened up for booking you will start to see those folk who are walking their reservations rolling off your days. Grab them as they appear, then delete your wait list and make a new one;
Call member services to consolidate your reservations under one number, which will make the system play nice with you for Fast passes and dining. (Unless you want to book dining plan for just a day or two, this can work out nice.)
Now, BR has gotten a whole lot of attention lately due to CC being added as well as new features. This should die back when more resorts open and the attention shifts to them, but that won't be happening for a bit.


----------



## Dean Marino

So - dear wife and I (BRV owners), are already booked NOV 2018, and APR 2019.  At 11 months.

Gotta say, these days?  OWN where you want to STAY.  Then use that wonderful 11 month booking window .
PS - as owners?  We HATE "walking tricks".  Hoping WDW bans this.
When we can not book our home resort, at 11 months?  Having hit break-even, we will sell all points for $1.00 - triggering ROFR.

All personal opinion - I'm not necessarily right, no one else is necessarily wrong.


----------



## LynJ

twinklebug said:


> I have observed the walkers over at AKV for too long now. Call it a hobby  (I'm a systems analyst, it's in my blood, LOL)
> Those value studios and club rooms are always in motion at the 11 month date.
> 
> My advice: if at 11 months to the day you find your room to be gone, don't fret. If you do the following you'll get that reservation:
> 
> 
> Set up a wait list (it has gotten a whole lot better recently);
> Double the effort and pull up the site a few times each day and watch how the rooms move about, give it time, your rooms may not open for a week;
> About 4 days to a week after your day had opened up for booking you will start to see those folk who are walking their reservations rolling off your days. Grab them as they appear, then delete your wait list and make a new one;
> Call member services to consolidate your reservations under one number, which will make the system play nice with you for Fast passes and dining. (Unless you want to book dining plan for just a day or two, this can work out nice.)
> Now, BR has gotten a whole lot of attention lately due to CC being added as well as new features. This should die back when more resorts open and the attention shifts to them, but that won't be happening for a bit.


Thanks so much for this! That's really helpful to know.   We're definitely planning to book at 8am at 11 months.   I have no interest in walking,  and i'm thrilled to stay where we own.   Just don't want to get locked out.


----------



## twinklebug

LynJ said:


> Thanks so much for this! That's really helpful to know.   We're definitely planning to book at 8am at 11 months.   I have no interest in walking,  and i'm thrilled to stay where we own.   Just don't want to get locked out.


You're most welcome.
The number of owners and rooms is immensely different between AKV and VWL, but the method should apply without issue to BRV. The only location I've seen that breaks the pattern is the Grand Californian Villas, but that is an excessively high demand location. Even then, I'd still have faith that my room will come though. Positive attitudes yield positive results


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dean Marino said:


> So - dear wife and I (BRV owners), are already booked NOV 2018, and APR 2019.  At 11 months.
> 
> Gotta say, these days?  OWN where you want to STAY.  Then use that wonderful 11 month booking window .
> PS - as owners?  We HATE "walking tricks".  Hoping WDW bans this.
> When we can not book our home resort, at 11 months?  Having hit break-even, we will sell all points for $1.00 - triggering ROFR.
> 
> All personal opinion - I'm not necessarily right, no one else is necessarily wrong.



Sell for $1, triggering ROFR?  Why?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> You're most welcome.
> The number of owners and rooms is immensely different between AKV and VWL, but the method should apply without issue to BRV. The only location I've seen that breaks the pattern is the Grand Californian Villas, but that is an excessively high demand location. Even then, I'd still have faith that my room will come though. Positive attitudes yield positive results



Actually, VGC is a breeze to book at 11 months.    The exception may be D23 and a couple of holidays but that's it.


----------



## Dean Marino

Data Deleted.  Hate mail again...


----------



## Lakegirl

Did everybody see the news on the new parade coming out?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Lakegirl said:


> Did everybody see the news on the new parade coming out?



Nope - do tell!


----------



## Bing Showei

Dean Marino said:


> I am glad you asked that .
> 
> First, we are not doing this... but here is why:  We have hit "break-even", vs discounted Main WL Hotel Room cost.  As of NOV 2018 trip?  We MAKE money... about $2000 per trip.
> 
> Now, a lot of folks don't properly calculate what "break even" means.  This is when that HUGE down payment + dues < DISCOUNTED Main Hotel Room Cost.
> And the only real way to track this is to know what the "discounts" are for the Main Hotel.... year, after year, season after season...
> 
> I have a spreadsheet for this .  After NOV 2018 trip?  I could sell all points for $1, triggering ROFR, and dumping that contract in a heartbeat .  With ZERO monetary loss .
> 
> Now, why does this matter?  EVERY YEAR that we keep DVC, from NOV 2018 on, we make SERIOUS money - because we were going to go ANYWAY .
> But key?  People think that when they buy into DVC, they are STUCK for 20-30 years .
> 
> One of the BEST elements of DVC is ROFR.  Once you have (at least) WON?  You have hit break-even?  ENJOY it.  Then, when you are a little too old, tired, your children don't want it?  DUMP IT FOR $1.00 .  Watch WDW PANIC with ROFR .  In any case?  No more dues .
> 
> So many folks see ROFR as a barrier... folks, it's a "get out of jail FREE" card .  Enjoy WDW with DVC, until you tire of it - and WIN, economically.  Then?  Having won?  Dump it if you have hit "break even", and really don't wish to go anymore .  Most classic condominiums ARE for "Life".  DVC has a built in escape hatch.
> 
> ROFR is not a curse... it's an absolutely WONDERFUL ESCAPE HATCH, mis-engineered by WDW, that will allow a contract owner to run away, once they have hit that magic "break-even" point .


You are  with yourself, I take it. 

You do realize that what you’re describing is cutting your nose to spite your ?


----------



## sleepydog25

Well, Groupies, it's almost the weekend! *Luv* is headed to the World in a month and staying at BLT. She's going with friends, and that extra bathroom will come in handy. Besides, apart from our home, BLT might be our second favorite DVC resort. No, the theming isn't as lovely as AKL, nor does it have the upscale feel of VGF; however, the location so close to MK and the extra bathrooms and the monorail access and the restaurants. . .well, it's kinda cool.  Sadly, for moi, it's another 6 months before I drive onto Disney property. But, my first 9-week grading period is almost here. . .I'll be 1/4 of the way through the school year!


----------



## TCRAIG

Dean Marino said:


> I am glad you asked that .
> 
> First, we are not doing this... but here is why:  We have hit "break-even", vs discounted Main WL Hotel Room cost.  As of NOV 2018 trip?  We MAKE money... about $2000 per trip.
> 
> Now, a lot of folks don't properly calculate what "break even" means.  This is when that HUGE down payment + dues < DISCOUNTED Main Hotel Room Cost.
> And the only real way to track this is to know what the "discounts" are for the Main Hotel.... year, after year, season after season...
> 
> I have a spreadsheet for this .  After NOV 2018 trip?  I could sell all points for $1, triggering ROFR, and dumping that contract in a heartbeat .  With ZERO monetary loss .
> 
> Now, why does this matter?  EVERY YEAR that we keep DVC, from NOV 2018 on, we make SERIOUS money - because we were going to go ANYWAY .
> But key?  People think that when they buy into DVC, they are STUCK for 20-30 years .
> 
> One of the BEST elements of DVC is ROFR.  Once you have (at least) WON?  You have hit break-even?  ENJOY it.  Then, when you are a little too old, tired, your children don't want it?  DUMP IT FOR $1.00 .  Watch WDW PANIC with ROFR .  In any case?  No more dues .
> 
> So many folks see ROFR as a barrier... folks, it's a "get out of jail FREE" card .  Enjoy WDW with DVC, until you tire of it - and WIN, economically.  Then?  Having won?  Dump it if you have hit "break even", and really don't wish to go anymore .  Most classic condominiums ARE for "Life".  DVC has a built in escape hatch.
> 
> ROFR is not a curse... it's an absolutely WONDERFUL ESCAPE HATCH, mis-engineered by WDW, that will allow a contract owner to run away, once they have hit that magic "break-even" point .


My grandfather had the best definition  of ‘break even’ when he translated the term in regards to my grandmother’s description of her Vegas trips - Grandma ran outta money when she ran outta time!


----------



## Granny

Lakegirl said:


> Did everybody see the news on the new parade coming out?



I haven't seen this either.  Just rumors that "Disney is working on a new nighttime parade" but no details or timing.  Tell us what you've heard!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dean Marino said:


> I am glad you asked that .
> 
> First, we are not doing this... but here is why:  We have hit "break-even", vs discounted Main WL Hotel Room cost.  As of NOV 2018 trip?  We MAKE money... about $2000 per trip.
> 
> Now, a lot of folks don't properly calculate what "break even" means.  This is when that HUGE down payment + dues < DISCOUNTED Main Hotel Room Cost.
> And the only real way to track this is to know what the "discounts" are for the Main Hotel.... year, after year, season after season...
> 
> I have a spreadsheet for this .  After NOV 2018 trip?  I could sell all points for $1, triggering ROFR, and dumping that contract in a heartbeat .  With ZERO monetary loss .
> 
> Now, why does this matter?  EVERY YEAR that we keep DVC, from NOV 2018 on, we make SERIOUS money - because we were going to go ANYWAY .
> But key?  People think that when they buy into DVC, they are STUCK for 20-30 years .
> 
> One of the BEST elements of DVC is ROFR.  Once you have (at least) WON?  You have hit break-even?  ENJOY it.  Then, when you are a little too old, tired, your children don't want it?  DUMP IT FOR $1.00 .  Watch WDW PANIC with ROFR .  In any case?  No more dues .
> 
> So many folks see ROFR as a barrier... folks, it's a "get out of jail FREE" card .  Enjoy WDW with DVC, until you tire of it - and WIN, economically.  Then?  Having won?  Dump it if you have hit "break even", and really don't wish to go anymore .  Most classic condominiums ARE for "Life".  DVC has a built in escape hatch.
> 
> ROFR is not a curse... it's an absolutely WONDERFUL ESCAPE HATCH, mis-engineered by WDW, that will allow a contract owner to run away, once they have hit that magic "break-even" point .




I see and agree that one of the great things is that DVC keeps value and is easily sold.  I don't know that ROFR really impacts that - IMO the main factor is the continued appeal of onsite stays close to the most popular theme parks in the world.  That is what supports the value of ownership as you've seen by keeping track of what cash stays would have cost vs your cost of purchase and ownership of DVC.  

ROFR is only a concern to a buyer who worries that what they want will be taken by the mouse.  And that appears to be an issue I see with your plan.  Sure, someone might decided to give it a whirl at $1 but yes, Disney is almost certain to take it back so really, why even bother trying?  Also, there's _no need_ to dump it which is what the $1 sales scenario is doing - don't forget that a huge upside to DVC is the retained value.  It would just be tossing money away.  I'd recommend placing it for sale for an amount that things are realistically valuing it at.  As a seller if it gets ROFR'd it doesn't matter because it will be sold at the same terms that the buyer agreed upon with you.   There will be sales value there as long as the parks remain a popular destination and onsite also remains popular.  So I say double the financial outcome from owning DVC and get even more of a payback on your ownership since it's there to have with no additional work vs dumping it for $1. 

If everything tanks tremendously with WDW then even a $1 sale won't trigger ROFR as DVC won't want the points either.


----------



## Granny

Dean Marino said:


> I could sell all points for $1, triggering ROFR, and dumping that contract in a heartbeat . With ZERO monetary loss .



Very true, but as @KAT4DISNEY indicated, if you are going to get rid of it there is no need to do so for $1 unless that's where the market goes (it will approach this kind of value when there are only a couple of years left on the contract).  Selling for $1 is just putting extra money in Disney's pocket since they would acquire points for $1 that they will turn around and sell for much, much more.  So I understand that you have broken even with your investment, but no need to give it to Disney almost for free.

It would be like keeping a car for many years to where its trade-in value is only $3,000 or so.  You wouldn't accept $1 for that trade-in for a new car, would you?  I understand if you feel you've already gotten your full purchase price in value out of that car.  But you'd just be giving the dealer a great $1 deal that he could turn around and re-sell for much more than $1.


----------



## Flossbolna

I think one would not even find anyone willing to buy for $1. Someone who wants the points would want to have a higher price for a chance to pass ROFR. And someone not wanting them would not want the chance of actually ending up with the points and having to pay closing fees and such.


----------



## Granny

And in the continuing rumor area, it looks like Rafiki's Planet Watch & Conservation Station is going to shut down permanently in a few weeks.  Here's the article from Kenny the Pirate:

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2018...nd-conservation-station-to-close-permanently/


I can't say that we'll miss this since in all of our trips I think we only got on the train one time.  But it may point to a new attraction taking its place which is always exciting.  Just another rumor that may have impact on our DVC ownership.


----------



## Dean Marino

Was this necessary?  This is why I rarely post.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dean Marino said:


> Data Deleted.  Hate mail again...





Dean Marino said:


> Was this necessary?  This is why I rarely post.



I'm very sorry that you interpreted the posts that way Dean.  I myself did not - not even a single little bit.  I wrote one and can 100% tell you there was nothing hateful meant about it - just to not sell for $1!  Perhaps it was confusion when you referred to dumping the DVC.  Not a term that has really needed to apply to DVC except perhaps to some people during the recession who got in over their heads with financing of it and then lost jobs.

You got the DVC, it's paid itself back for you and you'll be ahead after November.  Awesome!  And, it's going to retain sales value for quite sometime is just what I and others believe.  As you pointed out, that is unlike most other timeshares - it's different that way.


----------



## twinklebug

*Happy First day of Autumn Groupies!*


----------



## Flossbolna

Dean Marino said:


> Was this necessary?  This is why I rarely post.



I am sorry that you felt we were attacking you! I did not understand the replies to your posts that way and that’s why I added my comment. I found your opinion interesting and was just really wondering about it.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> *Happy First day of Autumn Groupies!*



Oh - I had missed that little fact!  Where did the summer go?!?!?  Time for pumpkins and long sleeve shirts.


----------



## twinklebug

Oh @Dean Marino , I'm late, sorry I missed your analysis of break even. Typically I love these things as I'm not all that brilliant with finances, I do enjoy hearing out what others have done to make it all work. Yes, if you feel you've gotten your money's worth out of your ownership you're on the up! This sort of thing I cannot for the life of me explain to my real family who think I've wasted my money on ownership. What they don't see is that I have not only saved money, but banked many memories with my kids that I find worth more than gold all while staying in accommodations a great step above the moderates I would have been in. Wilderness Lodge has played a huge role in those memories.

I know you don't post much in here, but we are as close to a family as you will find on the web. Attacks are not a thing in this space, but as with all families sometimes subjects can get immediate reactions, and then the reactions might not be what we wanted to hear when we really hoped just to express a thought.


----------



## Bing Showei

Dean Marino said:


> Was this necessary?  This is why I rarely post.


Hey, Dean. Looking back, aside from my old-man, “get-off-my-lawn-with-this-break-even-shenanigans” influenced post, I’d say people were especially thoughtful with their responses and seemed to go out of their way not to disparage your proposal to give away your DVC. Maybe my initial response may have colored how you interpreted subsequent responses? If you look back, everyone was really measured in how to interpret your post about walking away from your DVC. It seems to me a lot of people appreciate your contributions so it would be a shame to change that. But that’s just my personal opinion - I'm not necessarily right, no one else is necessarily wrong.


----------



## Lakegirl

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...y-coming-to-magic-kingdom-in-the-new-year.htm. I may have misspoke by saying parade, more of a dance party.  Looks cute.


----------



## Granny

Dean Marino said:


> Was this necessary?  This is why I rarely post.



Since I had responded to your original post, I want to also assure you that no hateful or malicious intent was present in our responses.  I think we were all just trying to respond to your comment about dumping your DVC contract, and offering advice that you might not want to do that.  I'm sorry if you took our comments as anything other than trying to help you.


----------



## jimmytammy

Just found two Firehouse Five Plus Two albums in great shape $2 ea
Feel like I just hit the lotto


----------



## Crabby_Dan

I do share Dean Marino’s sentiments on 11 month availability at your home resort. LynJ asked about studio availability the 1st week in December. I see in **********’s wonderful availability chart that studios are “spotty” at 11 months for that week.  I’m only purchasing enough points at VWL (already paid for, just waiting to close in October) to reserve a studio that week. I’m aware there’s a good possibility I’ll have to wait and go every 2 years and combine points for a 1 bdr. I don’t have a problem with that plan.  But if I really wanted a studio and couldn’t get one at 11 months, I would definitely consider dumping my points. 

I enjoy staying at different resorts and we generally stay in studios.  So to me, the ability to book at other resorts at 7 months is a plus. I don’t think I’d want to stay exclusively at AKV (my original home resort). In fact I’m sure I don’t!  Fortunately for me, my preferred Disney stay is the 1st 2 weeks of February ( I love using my HHI points to stay at Poly) and my 2nd favorite resort after VWL is OKW, so I don’t anticipate any difficulty in the near future using my points where and how I want. If that ever changes....... I wouldn’t hesitate to sell my points. 

Oh and speaking of availability at 7 months-  Boardwalk Preferred/Pool view studio was unavailable at 7 months in March, but Boardwalk view was surprisingly available, so I snatched that up for 4 nights.


----------



## Granny

Crabby_Dan said:


> Oh and speaking of availability at 7 months-  Boardwalk Preferred/Pool view studio was unavailable at 7 months in March, but Boardwalk view was surprisingly available, so I snatched that up for 4 nights.



*Crabby*...that's awesome!  I'm sure you jumped in on someone's cancellation, and glad that it worked out for you!  I am a BWV owner but never stayed in a Boardwalk View villa (love those cheap SV villas) but someday I want to splurge for one of those BW View villas.  I'm sure you'll have a blast.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Lakegirl said:


> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...y-coming-to-magic-kingdom-in-the-new-year.htm. I may have misspoke by saying parade, more of a dance party.  Looks cute.





Crabby_Dan said:


> I do share Dean Marino’s sentiments on 11 month availability at your home resort. LynJ asked about studio availability the 1st week in December. I see in **********’s wonderful availability chart that studios are “spotty” at 11 months for that week.  I’m only purchasing enough points at VWL (already paid for, just waiting to close in October) to reserve a studio that week. I’m aware there’s a good possibility I’ll have to wait and go every 2 years and combine points for a 1 bdr. I don’t have a problem with that plan.  But if I really wanted a studio and couldn’t get one at 11 months, I would definitely consider dumping my points.
> 
> I enjoy staying at different resorts and we generally stay in studios.  So to me, the ability to book at other resorts at 7 months is a plus. I don’t think I’d want to stay exclusively at AKV (my original home resort). In fact I’m sure I don’t!  Fortunately for me, my preferred Disney stay is the 1st 2 weeks of February ( I love using my HHI points to stay at Poly) and my 2nd favorite resort after VWL is OKW, so I don’t anticipate any difficulty in the near future using my points where and how I want. If that ever changes....... I wouldn’t hesitate to sell my points.
> 
> Oh and speaking of availability at 7 months-  Boardwalk Preferred/Pool view studio was unavailable at 7 months in March, but Boardwalk view was surprisingly available, so I snatched that up for 4 nights.



DVC has to work for when you want to use it for sure!  Otherwise there are plenty of other places to stay and visit WDW that don't require anywhere the upfront commitment and early planning.


----------



## Corinne

I posted these photos on another thread for someone inquiring about TOWL. Thought I’d share here...the fireworks photos were through the window, I was enjoying my beverage and snacks too much to get up!


     View attachment 353587  View attachment 353589


----------



## TCRAIG

Corrine - AMAZING!  Thanks for posting


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> the fireworks photos were through the window, I was enjoying my beverage and snacks too much to get up!



Always great to hear from someone who understands how to relax on vacation!!!   Great pictures of the sunset and fireworks.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Did you all see the new WDW ticket pricing announcement?   Tickets are now for specific dates and pricing is based on the price of the first day of your ticket.  And it's not 14 days to use them anymore but is based on the number of days you purchase.  It looks like you'll still be able to take a couple of days off from the parks.  And if you want the flexibility like already exists then you can add that as an option - ie, pay more to start using the ticket any day you wish and to have 14 days to use it all in.  

This fun all starts October 16th and is being done to enhance our experience!  

Some days Disney makes my head hurt a little bit.  

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ion-for-vacation-planning-date-based-tickets/


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Did you all see the new WDW ticket pricing announcement?   Tickets are now for specific dates and pricing is based on the price of the first day of your ticket.  And it's not 14 days to use them anymore but is based on the number of days you purchase.  It looks like you'll still be able to take a couple of days off from the parks.  And if you want the flexibility like already exists then you can add that as an option - ie, pay more to start using the ticket any day you wish and to have 14 days to use it all in.
> 
> This fun all starts October 16th and is being done to enhance our experience!
> 
> Some days Disney makes my head hurt a little bit.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ion-for-vacation-planning-date-based-tickets/



I did see this.  I guess it just makes the annual pass all that more attractive.  Though this new system seems to be a thinly disguised price increase, so I wonder if APs will go up as well on October 16?

I totally understand Disney marketing trying to spin this news, but at this point I think they should hand out barf bags with their press releases!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> I did see this.  I guess it just makes the annual pass all that more attractive.  Though this new system seems to be a thinly disguised price increase, so I wonder if APs will go up as well on October 16?



Hadn't considered that about AP's.  It might be a moment for WDW to just hit everyone with the changes.  I hope not though as I have family looking to upgrade to an AP in early November.  



Granny said:


> I totally understand Disney marketing trying to spin this news, but at this point I think they should hand out barf bags with their press releases!


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> I did see this.  I guess it just makes the annual pass all that more attractive.  Though this new system seems to be a thinly disguised price increase, so I wonder if APs will go up as well on October 16?
> 
> I totally understand Disney marketing trying to spin this news, but at this point I think they should hand out barf bags with their press releases!


 Barf up the money! Sums it up well.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Did you all see the new WDW ticket pricing announcement?   Tickets are now for specific dates and pricing is based on the price of the first day of your ticket.  And it's not 14 days to use them anymore but is based on the number of days you purchase.  It looks like you'll still be able to take a couple of days off from the parks.  And if you want the flexibility like already exists then you can add that as an option - ie, pay more to start using the ticket any day you wish and to have 14 days to use it all in.
> 
> This fun all starts October 16th and is being done to enhance our experience!
> 
> Some days Disney makes my head hurt a little bit.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ion-for-vacation-planning-date-based-tickets/



They have huge events coming in the next few years with Mickey's 50th, the opening of Star Wars Land and of course WDW's 50th celebration in Oct of 2021. 

You can bet that to get into any of the big events you'll either need a press pass or Disney will employ us at minimum wage, garnished for the ticket prices. (bye bye retirement plans, LOL)

Seems like it's time for us to start an official groupie vlog to get those press passes... who has the moose costume today?


----------



## Flossbolna

Granny said:


> I totally understand Disney marketing trying to spin this news, but at this point I think they should hand out barf bags with their press releases!



This one was really ridiculous: We have this fancy new magical planning tool for you to figure out which ticket you need - which you only need because we made getting tickets to so complicated that you can't figure them out anymore.


----------



## Lakegirl

To happy about this ticket thing.  Makes me think they will do away with the specials they were offering, like 5 days for the price of 3.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Referring to why DVC is a good thing . . . 



twinklebug said:


> Oh  . . . . . . What they don't see is that I have not only saved money, but [I][SIZE=4]banked many memories with my kids that I find worth more than gold [/SIZE][/I] . . . . . . . . .




Isn't this really why we all joined DVC?


----------



## Dizny Dad

And to join in Corrine's photo collection - same picture, different day!


----------



## DVC Jen

Crabby_Dan said:


> I do share Dean Marino’s sentiments on 11 month availability at your home resort. LynJ asked about studio availability the 1st week in December. I see in **********’s wonderful availability chart that studios are “spotty” at 11 months for that week.  I’m only purchasing enough points at VWL (already paid for, just waiting to close in October) to reserve a studio that week. I’m aware there’s a good possibility I’ll have to wait and go every 2 years and combine points for a 1 bdr. I don’t have a problem with that plan.  But if I really wanted a studio and couldn’t get one at 11 months, I would definitely consider dumping my points.
> 
> .



98% of our rooms are studios. We have been members (at VWL/BRV) since 2001.  I have never had a hard time getting a studio there at the exact 11 month date. Even for early December and over Christmas.  I just call as soon as MS opens or book online as soon as I possibly can.  Maybe I have just been lucky.  I am not saying that others haven't had a hard time - just responding with my experience.


----------



## jade1

Corinne said:


> I posted these photos on another thread for someone inquiring about TOWL. Thought I’d share here...



Pete's dragon snorting fire?


----------



## Dean Marino

DVC Jen said:


> 98% of our rooms are studios. We have been members (at VWL/BRV) since 2001.  I have never had a hard time getting a studio there at the exact 11 month date. Even for early December and over Christmas.  I just call as soon as MS opens or book online as soon as I possibly can.  Maybe I have just been lucky.  I am not saying that others haven't had a hard time - just responding with my experience.


Actually LOVE this.  "BUY, where you want to STAY".  Get that 11 month window.  Let others fight at 7 months .


----------



## jimmytammy

Dean Marino said:


> Actually LOVE this.  "BUY, where you want to STAY".  Get that 11 month window.  Let others fight at 7 months .


I was as naive as a guy could be when we bought in 2001 at VWL.  Our guide asked when we liked to go to WDW the most, said Dec and she said we would love VWL.  Turns out she was right!  Was asking for BWV but they were sold out.  So we took what we could. So glad we did.  Don't get me wrong, we bought resale at BWV many years later and don't regret that move either.  But we are so happy we have the 11 mos window for VWL in Dec.  Like Jen, I too have never had issue getting what we wanted at 11 mos if I am on the phone pronto that morning.  

We have been fortunate enough to book a lot of places at 7 mos as well, but I study what will be realistic and not and go into it with knowledge it may not work.  I tend to have a backup plan as well.  For ex., we love BLT but I don't expect to be able to book it say Dec or Oct.  Mar or May, yes.  Thats reason we bought BWV, for F&W.  So I agree, buy where you want to stay.  Love the 11 mos window as its a guarantee of sorts that I can be there when I want.  Its takes some strategy these days I feel, same as the 7 mos.

DVC has afforded me some great memories as twinklebug pointed out, and though like all things of this World, it has its flaws, the positives for me far outweigh the negatives.  We all are fortunate, maybe lucky, I don't know, that we own a piece of Magic that enriches our lives where others struggle just to make a trip of a lifetime.


----------



## Brian Noble

I hadn't planned on going back to WDW for some time. But, an opportunity came up to spend a week at the Lodge to celebrate my 50th trip around the sun. More importantly, (God willing) I'll be celebrating a year of sobriety.



Dizny Dad said:


> Referring to why DVC is a good thing . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this really why we all joined DVC?



I tell people all the time that _*I did not save money by buying timeshares*._ I spent much more on vacations than I would have if I'd not owned anything. But, I got to spend a dozen years taking 2-3 vacations per year with my kids while they were growing up. Now that they are both in college, I can't imagine a better use to which I could have put that cash.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> I was as naive as a guy could be when we bought in 2001 at VWL.  Our guide asked when we liked to go to WDW the most, said Dec and she said we would love VWL.  Turns out she was right!  Was asking for BWV but they were sold out.  So we took what we could. So glad we did.  Don't get me wrong, we bought resale at BWV many years later and don't regret that move either.  But we are so happy we have the 11 mos window for VWL in Dec.  Like Jen, I too have never had issue getting what we wanted at 11 mos if I am on the phone pronto that morning.
> 
> We have been fortunate enough to book a lot of places at 7 mos as well, but I study what will be realistic and not and go into it with knowledge it may not work.  I tend to have a backup plan as well.  For ex., we love BLT but I don't expect to be able to book it say Dec or Oct.  Mar or May, yes.  Thats reason we bought BWV, for F&W.  So I agree, buy where you want to stay.  Love the 11 mos window as its a guarantee of sorts that I can be there when I want.  Its takes some strategy these days I feel, same as the 7 mos.
> 
> DVC has afforded me some great memories as twinklebug pointed out, and though like all things of this World, it has its flaws, the positives for me far outweigh the negatives.  We all are fortunate, maybe lucky, I don't know, that we own a piece of Magic that enriches our lives where others struggle just to make a trip of a lifetime.


Yep, I was naive, too, the first time around. By the time I came to the DVC party, SSR was the resort that was opening, so that was where I bought. I knew nothing of the resale market or the fact that Disney could snag a contract at other "closed" resorts if you pushed for them. My first booked stay?  VWL.  I've told this story before, so I'll be brief, but my first actual visit to VWL was OOP. Wanted a suite since youngest daughter wasn't even 5 at the time, and wanted a separate room for her. After viewing rooms online at the deluxe resorts, I liked GF and Poly a lot, but they were either booked or too expensive. Ended up "settling" for WL, specifically a room at VWL, though I had no clue what DVC was at the time. It was an amazing experience, and back then they had a kiosk just off the VWL lobby near the elevators. The DVC channel on the TV intrigued me, and the CM at the kiosk answered some basic questions. Took a tour, went home to think about it, and a week later bought. After that, every trip I took was at VWL even though it was the 7-month point to book. Never an issue, though I never tried the holidays. It wasn't until 9 years ago that I bought VWL points, then added to those about 5 years ago. 

Like you, *JT*, we've had so many tremendous experiences: some small like the flickering lanterns and stirring music as we walk from the main Lodge to VWL; some large like our wedding at the Lodge. All are special. I do realize that my issues with many of Disney's recent decisions are first world problems, and for now, we'll keep plugging along enjoying what we can. We'll always dream of driving up to the Lodge and walking into the lobby, no matter what. I just hope to capture even more magic as the years go by.



Brian Noble said:


> I hadn't planned on going back to WDW for some time. But, an opportunity came up to spend a week at the Lodge to celebrate my 50th trip around the sun. More importantly, (God willing) I'll be celebrating a year of sobriety.
> 
> 
> 
> I tell people all the time that _*I did not save money by buying timeshares*._ I spent much more on vacations than I would have if I'd not owned anything. But, I got to spend a dozen years taking 2-3 vacations per year with my kids while they were growing up. Now that they are both in college, I can't imagine a better use to which I could have put that cash.


, Brian!  Congratulations, too, on you year-long journey. We're privileged you shared with us, and you'll find us a good group with whom to share. You're correct, too, in that you don't really save money buying a timeshare--we wouldn't likely travel quite as much so we'd save in that way. Still, there's no doubt owning DVC has saved us money for our trips to Disney, not to mention providing us years of anticipation and merriment. Have fun at VWL (or Copper Creek if that's where you're staying)!  Keep us updated!!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> DVC has afforded me some great memories as twinklebug pointed out, and though like all things of this World, it has its flaws, the positives for me far outweigh the negatives. We all are fortunate, maybe lucky, I don't know, that we own a piece of Magic that enriches our lives where others struggle just to make a trip of a lifetime.



*Jimmy*...I've thought of this often, of how blessed we have been to be able to afford a DVC membership.  Every time I'm at WDW, I see the guests and I think that for many of them this is the one trip they will have.  So when it rains, or a key attraction is down for repair, I feel for them because they may not be able to ever come back.  And I think that Disney has built up too much positive equity for me to ever feel that the changes that go on will be more negative than the great memories we've had.  



Brian Noble said:


> I hadn't planned on going back to WDW for some time. But, an opportunity came up to spend a week at the Lodge to celebrate my 50th trip around the sun. More importantly, (God willing) I'll be celebrating a year of sobriety.



*Brian*...that's awesome!  Congratulations on both your milestones!  




> I tell people all the time that _*I did not save money by buying timeshares*._ I spent much more on vacations than I would have if I'd not owned anything. But, I got to spend a dozen years taking 2-3 vacations per year with my kids while they were growing up. Now that they are both in college, I can't imagine a better use to which I could have put that cash.



I agree wholeheartedly that DVC is not a money saver for us...especially since we have only booked 1BR or 2BR villas since we bought.  But I know that it made our vacations much better than they would have been otherwise.  And I am so looking forward to the day (hopefully) that one of my daughters gives us a grandchild that we can spoil with several more trips together!  




sleepydog25 said:


> Like you, *JT*, we've had so many tremendous experiences: some small like the flickering lanterns and stirring music as we walk from the main Lodge to VWL; some large like our wedding at the Lodge. All are special. I do realize that my issues with many of Disney's recent decisions are first world problems, and for now, we'll keep plugging along enjoying what we can. We'll always dream of driving up to the Lodge and walking into the lobby, no matter what. I just hope to capture even more magic as the years go by.



*Sleepy*...very well put.  I think a lot of the Disney magic is what we bring with us.  Even if the parks are crowded, or some of the changes are hard to handle, we still enjoy our trips and the Groupies we have met along the way.


----------



## DVC Jen

Dean Marino said:


> Actually LOVE this.  "BUY, where you want to STAY".  Get that 11 month window.  Let others fight at 7 months .


  LOL  and with that said...  we are trying for BWV in November - the 7 month window.  If I can't get it that is OK. We love BRV and will be very happy there.  We just wanted to try someplace new.


----------



## DVC Jen

jade1 said:


> Pete's dragon snorting fire?


 

At least Disney still has a fire breathing dragon.


----------



## twinklebug

DVC Jen said:


> At least Disney still has a fire breathing dragon.



She'll be back. She has to come back.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Brian* - Keep going!  The path can be hard in any direction.  Choose your hard.  Drop in when you need to . . .


----------



## Corinne

jade1 said:


> Pete's dragon snorting fire?



Lol! I see it!


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies,

My job search continues......I had a phone interview last week, and was asked to interview on Monday.  It went very well, and I was invited back to meet additional team members on Wednesday, which I also feel went well. They hope to make a decision by next week, so I will have keep you posted.  My time off has really helped me to focus on what I am looking for, and I am pretty confident that I am going to land where I belong, of course, pixie (and moose) dust is always welcome!


----------



## Corinne

In keeping with the theme of hidden figures in the clouds of my photos......what do you see in my shot that I didn’t notice until we returned home?


----------



## Brian Noble

sleepydog25 said:


> Brian! Congratulations, too, on you year-long journey.





Granny said:


> *Brian*...that's awesome! Congratulations on both your milestones!


Thanks! I haven't reached it yet, but I've got a lot of faith that I will...and a lot of support from my recovery community to help me get there. That's in contrast to how I felt before I decided to make this change; I was privately suspecting I would not live to see grandchildren.

I had planned a trip last winter, and skipped it. I was still struggling with this new way of living, and everything was really grey and depressing. I'm still not quite sure I "deserve" this trip, because I'm still dealing with a lot of self-directed shame. But, sunlight is slowly entering my life, and I've confirmed the exchange, so I'm going. 

The Lodge speaks to me in a way few other places do, and I think it will be a healing place for me to reflect. I am looking forward to reading a book down by the lake, watching the boats go by. It will be strange not going straight to the pool bar for a Captain's Mai Tai on arrival, but in a good way.


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> My job search continues......I had a phone interview last week, and was asked to interview on Monday.  It went very well, and I was invited back to meet additional team members on Wednesday, which I also feel went well. They hope to make a decision by next week, so I will have keep you posted.  My time off has really helped me to focus on what I am looking for, and I am pretty confident that I am going to land where I belong, of course, pixie (and moose) dust is always welcome!


Moose and pixie dust wishes headed your way!  


Brian Noble said:


> Thanks! I haven't reached it yet, but I've got a lot of faith that I will...and a lot of support from my recovery community to help me get there. That's in contrast to how I felt before I decided to make this change; I was privately suspecting I would not live to see grandchildren.
> 
> I had planned a trip last winter, and skipped it. I was still struggling with this new way of living, and everything was really grey and depressing. I'm still not quite sure I "deserve" this trip, because I'm still dealing with a lot of self-directed shame. But, sunlight is slowly entering my life, and I've confirmed the exchange, so I'm going.
> 
> The Lodge speaks to me in a way few other places do, and I think it will be a healing place for me to reflect. I am looking forward to reading a book down by the lake, watching the boats go by. It will be strange not going straight to the pool bar for a Captain's Mai Tai on arrival, but in a good way.


The Lodge would be my number one choice at the World to reflect, relax, and recharge. I'm sure it will become a healing place for you.


----------



## TCRAIG

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> My job search continues......I had a phone interview last week, and was asked to interview on Monday.  It went very well, and I was invited back to meet additional team members on Wednesday, which I also feel went well. They hope to make a decision by next week, so I will have keep you posted.  My time off has really helped me to focus on what I am looking for, and I am pretty confident that I am going to land where I belong, of course, pixie (and moose) dust is always welcome!


Good Luck Corrine


----------



## Lakegirl

Good Luck Corrine!!!! 
Brian stay strong!  I think the trip to Disney will do you wonders!!


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> My time off has really helped me to focus on what I am looking for, and I am pretty confident that I am going to land where I belong, of course, pixie (and moose) dust is always welcome!



*Corinne*...we're very excited to hear the job search is going well, and that you feel that you have a good handle on where you want to go.  Here's some Moose Dust, wishing for all the best outcome for your search.  





Brian Noble said:


> The Lodge speaks to me in a way few other places do, and I think it will be a healing place for me to reflect.



*Brian*...I hadn't thought of the Lodge as a retreat area, but of course you're right.  It is a perfect place to relax and spend time enjoying the beauty of your surroundings.  Best wishes for a great trip.


----------



## DVC Jen

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> My job search continues......I had a phone interview last week, and was asked to interview on Monday.  It went very well, and I was invited back to meet additional team members on Wednesday, which I also feel went well. They hope to make a decision by next week, so I will have keep you posted.  My time off has really helped me to focus on what I am looking for, and I am pretty confident that I am going to land where I belong, of course, pixie (and moose) dust is always welcome!



Good luck Corinne!  Will keep you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DVC Jen

Disclaimer: Non Disney related

Asking my fellow groupies for good thoughts, vibes, prayers, moose and pixie dust.  My husband Ian has always suffered really poor vision.  He was told as a child he would be blind by 18.  Thank God that didn't happen.  The past year and a half - two years his vision has been slowly getting worse.  He was diagnosed with early cataracts about a year ago. On Thursday he was told they had gotten so bad his vision could not even be brought up to 20/60 with corrective lenses. So it is either have cataract surgery or lose his sight.  That wouldn't be such a big deal.. people have cataract surgery every day.  However,  Ian is so severely nearsighted his is at a much higher risk of retinal detachment.  There really isn't a choice. Without surgery he loses his sight. With surgery he could lose his sight, or it could go really well and he could be back to the place of being able to have is vision corrected enough to be able to drive, work and so on.  Right now he can not drive at night.  He goes in on Wednesday to have a consult and have 3-4 hours of intensive testing done on his eyes.  He is understandably scared.  I am too - but I am not letting him see that.  (I cry when I am alone).   I am doing everything in my power to stay upbeat.  This could very well be the answer to our prayers.  He could have surgery, get his cataracts removed, have lenses implanted that help with his nearsightedness and he could be better than before.  Or it could be terribly bad.  We are holding on tightly to it being really good.

Our oldest got a new car today. We went with her to co-sign so she could get a decent interest rate. She doesn't have much of a credit history. Anyway..  while we were there Ian found a car he fell in love with. So he traded in our Kia and got a Mazda 3.  He said he is going to be positive and believe his is not going to lose his sight and he WILL be able to drive it until he no longer wants it.  That is what we are holding on to.  The other possibility - not something we even want to think about.

So I am asking all of you who feel comfortable to do so - please send those prayers, thoughts, vibes, energy, pixie and moose dust - we will take whatever you want to send.  

Thanks.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Absolutely, DVC Jen.


----------



## twinklebug

DVC Jen said:


> please send those prayers, thoughts, vibes, energy, pixie and moose dust - we will take whatever you want to send.
> 
> Thanks.


Sending all of the above. The surgery is the best thing.
My father always had horrible eyesight, and when cataracts inevitably came calling about 5 or 6 years back he had the surgery and his eyesight is now better than when he was a teen.


----------



## sleepydog25

Pixie and Moosie dust to you, *Jen*.


----------



## Flossbolna

Sending good vibes for your husband DVCJen!! My father who is very nearsighted in one eye had the surgery last year and now he does not need glasses anymore.


----------



## TCRAIG

Prayers for a successful surgery and quick healing


----------



## jimmytammy

Prayers to you Jen and Ian with a spray of Moose Dust for good measure


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne
Moose Dust and prayers to you as you venture out into the world for your new job


----------



## Granny

*Jen*...you and Ian are in our prayers.  Best wishes to both of you during these challenging days.


----------



## Granny

Looks like Disney has reversed its decision on closing Rafiki's Planet Watch...

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/tra...-kingdom-rafiki-reopening-20180928-story.html


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Looks like Disney has reversed its decision on closing Rafiki's Planet Watch...
> 
> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/tra...-kingdom-rafiki-reopening-20180928-story.html


Now, if only they'd reverse their decision about the RFKAP. . .(hint, think of the musician Prince)


----------



## Flossbolna

Talking about revised decisions: it appears that AP is open until 12/12 now. At least it seems that one can get ADRs there. Not really a revision, only a delay. But it might let some Groupies have a last dinner there


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Now, if only they'd reverse their decision about the RFKAP. . .(hint, think of the musician Prince)



Took me a moment to figure this one out, but when I did I laughed out loud!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Took me a moment to figure this one out, but when I did I laughed out loud!


Credit where credit is due. *Luv *actually coined the term.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DVC Jen said:


> Disclaimer: Non Disney related
> 
> Asking my fellow groupies for good thoughts, vibes, prayers, moose and pixie dust.  My husband Ian has always suffered really poor vision.  He was told as a child he would be blind by 18.  Thank God that didn't happen.  The past year and a half - two years his vision has been slowly getting worse.  He was diagnosed with early cataracts about a year ago. On Thursday he was told they had gotten so bad his vision could not even be brought up to 20/60 with corrective lenses. So it is either have cataract surgery or lose his sight.  That wouldn't be such a big deal.. people have cataract surgery every day.  However,  Ian is so severely nearsighted his is at a much higher risk of retinal detachment.  There really isn't a choice. Without surgery he loses his sight. With surgery he could lose his sight, or it could go really well and he could be back to the place of being able to have is vision corrected enough to be able to drive, work and so on.  Right now he can not drive at night.  He goes in on Wednesday to have a consult and have 3-4 hours of intensive testing done on his eyes.  He is understandably scared.  I am too - but I am not letting him see that.  (I cry when I am alone).   I am doing everything in my power to stay upbeat.  This could very well be the answer to our prayers.  He could have surgery, get his cataracts removed, have lenses implanted that help with his nearsightedness and he could be better than before.  Or it could be terribly bad.  We are holding on tightly to it being really good.
> 
> Our oldest got a new car today. We went with her to co-sign so she could get a decent interest rate. She doesn't have much of a credit history. Anyway..  while we were there Ian found a car he fell in love with. So he traded in our Kia and got a Mazda 3.  He said he is going to be positive and believe his is not going to lose his sight and he WILL be able to drive it until he no longer wants it.  That is what we are holding on to.  The other possibility - not something we even want to think about.
> 
> So I am asking all of you who feel comfortable to do so - please send those prayers, thoughts, vibes, energy, pixie and moose dust - we will take whatever you want to send.
> 
> Thanks.



Sending good thoughts and major moose dust your way Ian and Jen!


----------



## DVC Jen

Thank you - everyone.  We are really doing our very best to stay positive and only think about an AMAZING outcome.  It's hard though - fear is an evil and strong thing.  But God and love and goodness are stronger.

Wednesday is Ian's consult.  Our youngest whom we have not seen since July will be home for the consult and our oldest daughters 30th birthday tomorrow.  Good things - that is what we are focusing on. Good things.


----------



## Brian Noble

DVC Jen said:


> fear is an evil and strong thing.



A good friend once told me: If you worry about the past, that's regret. If you worry about the future, that's anxiety. The only way to avoid them is to just focus on _right now_." I can tell you that it is _much_ easier said than done, but to the extent I can do it, it is helping get me through a difficult time.


----------



## Lakegirl

Prayers for you and Ian Jenn


----------



## twokats

Prayers, pixie dust, moose dust and even a few dust bunnies (if they will help!!) for the job and especially the eyes!
Best of luck to you both.


----------



## jimmytammy

9 Days To Go!!


----------



## TCRAIG

10 more days for us! J&T -   hope to see y’all there - maybe catch up at TOWL...


----------



## rkstocke5609

DVC Jen said:


> Disclaimer: Non Disney related
> 
> Asking my fellow groupies for good thoughts, vibes, prayers, moose and pixie dust.  My husband Ian has always suffered really poor vision.  He was told as a child he would be blind by 18.  Thank God that didn't happen.  The past year and a half - two years his vision has been slowly getting worse.  He was diagnosed with early cataracts about a year ago. On Thursday he was told they had gotten so bad his vision could not even be brought up to 20/60 with corrective lenses. So it is either have cataract surgery or lose his sight.  That wouldn't be such a big deal.. people have cataract surgery every day.  However,  Ian is so severely nearsighted his is at a much higher risk of retinal detachment.  There really isn't a choice. Without surgery he loses his sight. With surgery he could lose his sight, or it could go really well and he could be back to the place of being able to have is vision corrected enough to be able to drive, work and so on.  Right now he can not drive at night.  He goes in on Wednesday to have a consult and have 3-4 hours of intensive testing done on his eyes.  He is understandably scared.  I am too - but I am not letting him see that.  (I cry when I am alone).   I am doing everything in my power to stay upbeat.  This could very well be the answer to our prayers.  He could have surgery, get his cataracts removed, have lenses implanted that help with his nearsightedness and he could be better than before.  Or it could be terribly bad.  We are holding on tightly to it being really good.
> 
> Our oldest got a new car today. We went with her to co-sign so she could get a decent interest rate. She doesn't have much of a credit history. Anyway..  while we were there Ian found a car he fell in love with. So he traded in our Kia and got a Mazda 3.  He said he is going to be positive and believe his is not going to lose his sight and he WILL be able to drive it until he no longer wants it.  That is what we are holding on to.  The other possibility - not something we even want to think about.
> 
> So I am asking all of you who feel comfortable to do so - please send those prayers, thoughts, vibes, energy, pixie and moose dust - we will take whatever you want to send.
> 
> Thanks.



All forms of pixie dust & prayers going out in the hope of a positive outcome!


----------



## jimmytammy

TCRAIG said:


> 10 more days for us! J&T -   hope to see y’all there - maybe catch up at TOWL...


That sounds great!  Do you folks have any planned nights there as of yet?  If so, let us know and we can try to catch up!


----------



## jimmytammy

Brian Noble said:


> A good friend once told me: If you worry about the past, that's regret. If you worry about the future, that's anxiety. The only way to avoid them is to just focus on _right now_." I can tell you that it is _much_ easier said than done, but to the extent I can do it, it is helping get me through a difficult time.


Great way of viewing life!  I need to remember this as I stress *a lot* about work in general and it gets me nowhere.  I try to stay focused and give life worries over to God as thats what he wants us to do anyway, but I tend to get caught up in the everyday cycles of life and work, and before you know it, (its all on me)Im back in the same ol boat, repeating the same things, stress, worry, fear, anxiety, you name it!!

*Jen *Speaking of fear, there is a song by Christian artist Zach Williams that I like titled Fear Is A Liar.  I would like to share it with you as you and Ian go through the coming days along with all of the groupies.  

*



*


----------



## TCRAIG

jimmytammy said:


> That sounds great!  Do you folks have any planned nights there as of yet?  If so, let us know and we can try to catch up!


Not yet - our evening plans are kind of ‘fluid’ at the moment since we’re bring our grand daughter with us - and schedule is not a word to be used in her presence - haha


----------



## Dizny Dad

Sorry to be absent of late; I have been busy in so many directions.

Our DS & new DIL had their wedding in our backyard Saturday.  All went well; a very nice and exciting ceremony.  It was a great excuse to get the 5 acre lawn and gardens ship shape.  Looking forward to having it last and taking a break from outside maintenance for a little while.  

Just got our DD out of the hospital and put DiznyDi in.  The hospital is ~ 1.5 hours away (University Hospital in Cleveland) so I am spending time in the car.  Our dog, Tillie, and I see each other in the morning, lunch time, and late evening.  Other than that, I am not home.  Tillie is 16 and sleeps most of the time(if only I could).  DizniDi will be in for ~ 2/3 weeks getting buffed up.  She has now successfully been accepted into a team doctor situation rather than the fractured medical care from multiple docs around the area she has had in the last six years where nobody talks, etc and no definitive answers as a result.  We are excited about the possibilities!

*Jen* - Let Ian know that we all lift him up to the one that already has a plan.  Trust is all we need.  The hope he has is healing.

*Brain* - _Hang in_; the light in front of you is not a train, but the end of the tunnel. We have you in prayer; it does change things.


----------



## Granny

*DDad*...very happy to hear that the backyard wedding went off well...we were praying for good weather for you!  



Dizny Dad said:


> DizniDi will be in for ~ 2/3 weeks getting buffed up.  She has now successfully been accepted into a team doctor situation rather than the fractured medical care from multiple docs around the area she has had in the last six years where nobody talks, etc and no definitive answers as a result.  We are excited about the possibilities!



We continue to lift you and Di up in prayer.  And we look forward to seeing you both in a couple of months!


----------



## Brian Noble

Dizny Dad said:


> *Brain* - _Hang in_; the light in front of you is not a train, but the end of the tunnel. We have you in prayer; it does change things.


Thanks! The fellowship and my Higher Power both have me in good hands; the latter for longer than I ever realized.


----------



## Granny

In the interest of keeping Groupies up on various news about Disney World, here's the latest news about Minnie Van pricing moving away from the flat rate model:

https://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/o...12669/4287-minnie-van-sheds-flat-rate-pricing

It's hard for me to see why I would use this instead of Uber or Lyft which would be dramatically cheaper.  Unless you need the room for luggage or something?


----------



## CarolynFH

Granny said:


> In the interest of keeping Groupies up on various news about Disney World, here's the latest news about Minnie Van pricing moving away from the flat rate model:
> 
> https://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/o...12669/4287-minnie-van-sheds-flat-rate-pricing
> 
> It's hard for me to see why I would use this instead of Uber or Lyft which would be dramatically cheaper.  Unless you need the room for luggage or something?



I think it’s aimed at families who need car seat(s), as well as those who are more comfortable with CMs as drivers.


----------



## Granny

CarolynFH said:


> I think it’s aimed at families who need car seat(s), as well as those who are more comfortable with CMs as drivers.



*Carolyn*...great point about the car seats!  I hadn't thought about that but it is a big plus for those with small children who may not want to take the stroller along to a resort for dinner, for example.


----------



## Dean Marino

Granny said:


> In the interest of keeping Groupies up on various news about Disney World, here's the latest news about Minnie Van pricing moving away from the flat rate model:
> 
> https://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/o...12669/4287-minnie-van-sheds-flat-rate-pricing
> 
> It's hard for me to see why I would use this instead of Uber or Lyft which would be dramatically cheaper.  Unless you need the room for luggage or something?


Adding?  *If you do not like the concept of Uber or Lyft?*

RENT A CAB.  Standard MEARS CAB cost's us.....

1)  About $10/leg - WL to GF, or Contemporary - with solid 20% tip.
2)  About $27/leg to the furthest reaches of WDW property - with solid 20% tip.

Just go to the exterior Bell Cap.... ask for a CAB.  Allow an extra 15 minutes, as the WL tends to have few CABS waiting on Site.

All personal opinion - I'm not necessarily right, no one else is necessarily wrong.


----------



## Granny

Dean Marino said:


> Adding?  *If you do not like the concept of Uber or Lyft?*
> 
> RENT A CAB.  Standard MEARS CAB cost's us.....
> 
> 1)  About $10/leg - WL to GF, or Contemporary - with solid 20% tip.
> 2)  About $27/leg to the furthest reaches of WDW property - with solid 20% tip.
> 
> Just go to the exterior Bell Cap.... ask for a CAB.  Allow an extra 15 minutes, as the WL tends to have few CABS waiting on Site.



You are quite right...taxi cabs are certainly another option.   And it sounds like they are less expensive than Minnie Vans, even including the tip.


----------



## DVC Jen

Thanks everyone. 

Ian has a consultation on his eyes yesterday.  He does need surgery. That is not a question.  The big question now is will his retinas be able to handle surgery and the post op recovery.  They were able to dilate his eyes and get a decent look at one retina but the cataracts were too bad on the other and they couldn't see it. So he now has an appointment on Monday to see a retinal specialist.  She will either give the go ahead and he will have surgery on one eye Wednesday or come up with a treatment plan to get his retina/s in shape for surgery.

He can not wear his contacts at all.  His glasses don't come anywhere near correcting his vision so he can really function outside of the house. So as of today he is on short term disability.  We don't know if it will be for a few weeks, or a few months.


Once his retina/s are cleared for surgery he will have one eye done one week and the other the next week.  It will take 3 months before they are considered healed.  However at that time he should have scar tissue starting to form on the new lenses they will be putting into his eyes.  This will degrade his vision once again but is actually something they want to see.  It means the lens is stable inside the eye.  At that point they will do a quick laser procedure to break up the scar tissue.  He will have floaters for a while until they dissolve and his body absorbs them.  After the laser procedure they consider his eyesight stable.  In a lot of cases the patient has their vision corrected as well as the cataracts taken care of.  If all goes well Ian will have better vision but they can not give him great vision. So he will still need some form of corrective lenses.  Right now were are shooting at 20/40 at least so he can still drive.  20/30 would be amazing.

We aren't sure what will happen once the two surgeries are done and if he will go back to work with me driving him back and forth (not fun but ya do what ya have to do) - or what will happen. We will cross that  hurdle when we get to it.

Right now we are just trying to take it one day at a time with seeing the retinal specialist on Monday.  Making sure his retina/s are healthy and secure to prevent retinal detachment is the first hurdle we have to overcome. 

I am doing my best to stay as positive and strong as I can be for Ian.  He has always and I mean ALWAYS been my rock.  Now it is my turn to be there for him.  I cry - but I make sure I am not in front of him when I do so.  I am holding on to the thought and belief that this is an answer to prayers and it will not just turn out OK - but turn out to be a wonderful gift.  There is still that evil fear monster lurking in the shadows though.

Ian is worried.  Ian is scared,and he is trying with everything he has to hold on to the hope that he will not have a bad outcome and that he will be able to drive again.  I can see the worry and pain.  He is trying to not show it - but I have been with him for 33.5 years.  I know him very well and I can see it.  That breaks my heart more than I can explain.

So please keep the prayers coming for really good news on Monday or at least a great plan to get his retinas where they need to be so we can tackle that next step.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Jen - *Prayers coming your way; prayers for the both of you.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Brian Noble said:


> Thanks! The fellowship and my Higher Power both have me in good hands; the latter for longer than I ever realized.



*Brian* - makes me want to cry; He has never let you go, just let you test the deep waters within His sight.


----------



## twokats

Jen, prayers and good wishes for Ian.


----------



## Dean Marino

Of note - AP now classified as a "1 point DDP".  AP officially DEAD, as a SIG, Post Nov 10, 2018.
We loved the wonderful proprietor.... just hoping she ESCAPED .


----------



## TCRAIG

Jen - sending prayers to you and Ian...Two are better than One - For if One Falls - The Other Shall Lift Them Up...


----------



## Lakegirl

Did you see that AP is accepting Ddinning reservations for Storybook Dining with SnowWhite and friends starting in December?  I saw it on Humphreys FB page.


----------



## twinklebug

Jen, I'm with you and Ian in spirit. Been through this with both my father and my grandfather on my mom's side.


----------



## Dizny Dad

_Storybook Dining with Snow White and friends?_  Dang.  Since our first family trip in 1992, we have been disappointed in one Signature Restaurant after another.  Le Cellier was the first to consistently disappoint with food quality; then Cali Grill with rushed service; and another here or there.  It is a business, and Disney needs to maximize their ROI with every venue they have.  The money is with the young and growing families.  I hope that someday the AP returns to a quiet dining experience; as the older we get, the less we are looking to travel around _The World_ in the evening after an exciting morning and afternoon adventure.  One of the things guaranteed in life . . . Change.  (I know, death and taxes, but they have their own forum! )


----------



## Dean Marino

.


----------



## Corinne

Jen sending you and Ian my prayers!


----------



## Corinne

DDad, was thinking about you and Di, I knew the wedding was coming up, happy to hear it went well.  I will keep Di and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies,

I have not been extended an offer on the job, so I’m guessing it’s a no....that’s ok, I’m certain the right opportunity will present itself. Hopefully sooner rather than later. 

I am heading to Sarasota to spend some time with my sister. Our brothers anniversary is Tuesday, so it will be good to be together in our “healing place”. 

I do want to share some FANTASTIC news....our son, MY BABY proposed last week to his beautiful girlfriend! We are over the moon thrilled. 

God bless all who are going through some challenges right now, as always, you are in my prayers.


----------



## Minnie_Moo

My daughter and I made sure to get some mushroom soup at Territory Lounge during our WDW trip a couple weeks ago, in case it gets phased out. Still as delicious as ever!


----------



## DVC Jen

Corinne said:


> I do want to share some FANTASTIC news....our son, MY BABY proposed last week to his beautiful girlfriend! We are over the moon thrilled.



Congratulations.  How exciting.


----------



## DVC Jen

Corinne said:


> Jen sending you and Ian my prayers!




Thanks.   Tomorrow is the retinal specialist.  She will let us know if he is good to go forward with surgery or needs a procedure on his retinas to make them stronger.


----------



## ErinC

Just catching up on old posts (I'm always so far behind). DVC Jen, praying for great results from the specialist tomorrow. Corinne, Congratulations to you. Let the wedding planning begin! I'm glad it seems that the other groupies weathered the storm ok. It looks like we may have another small one come our way this week. Of course we have homecoming festivities at school this week, so a nice tropical weather incident is not very appreciated. Not sure how all that might be affected. Both college kids are heading home for the weekend, so it will be nice to be a family of five for the weekend. 
Still slowly planning the December Hawaii trip. Still need to book some sort of vow renewal service. Don't want to spend a fortune on it, if anyone has any past experience with these, let me know. 

I haven't had time to check out the new information on AP. I readily admit that we have never eaten there, so I won't know what I missed out on. I'm sad for those of you who really enjoyed it.


----------



## bobbiwoz

DVC Jen said:


> Thanks.   Tomorrow is the retinal specialist.  She will let us know if he is good to go forward with surgery or needs a procedure on his retinas to make them stronger.


 And prayers.


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> _Storybook Dining with Snow White and friends?_  Dang.  Since our first family trip in 1992, we have been disappointed in one Signature Restaurant after another.  Le Cellier was the first to consistently disappoint with food quality; then Cali Grill with rushed service; and another here or there.  It is a business, and Disney needs to maximize their ROI with every venue they have.  The money is with the young and growing families.  I hope that someday the AP returns to a quiet dining experience; as the older we get, the less we are looking to travel around _The World_ in the evening after an exciting morning and afternoon adventure.  One of the things guaranteed in life . . . Change.  (I know, death and taxes, but they have their own forum! )


Everyone who knows me knows that I'm not a fan of the change to AP. In fact, I won't step foot in the place now that they've changed. Yes, Disney needs to make money--poor things only make billions in profit each quarter. Okay, I'll stop.


----------



## Granny

This is just a service message reminder to Groupies that the new ticket pricing will be coming on October 16:

https://dvcnews.com/index.php/other...-date-based-ticket-pricing-arrives-october-16

They haven't said anything about AP pricing but my guess is that it will also increase at that time.  So if you are in the fence about buying AP's, now is the time to get some vouchers!


----------



## Lakegirl

Granny in what time frame do you have to activate them?


----------



## jimmytammy

Heading out tomorrow to eventually end up at BWV on Sunday.  Our plan is to drive starting around lunch and make it to Springhill Suites at Flamingo Crossings around 10pm.  This is a great 1-2 night stay place just off property via Western Way(near the AK area).  Looking at the current storm, looks like we will just skirt it in timing.  If work allows, may try to slip out the door a bit sooner

On Thursday we will move over to The Dolphin(1st time here)until our permanent stay at BWV until the 26th.  

You know I will do my best to share our trip with you guys, and if technology and Tammy  are on my side, I will share photos too


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Heading out tomorrow to eventually end up at BWV on Sunday.  Our plan is to drive starting around lunch and make it to Springhill Suites at Flamingo Crossings around 10pm.  This is a great 1-2 night stay place just off property via Western Way(near the AK area).  Looking at the current storm, looks like we will just skirt it in timing.  If work allows, may try to slip out the door a bit sooner
> 
> On Thursday we will move over to The Dolphin(1st time here)until our permanent stay at BWV until the 26th.
> 
> You know I will do my best to share our trip with you guys, and if technology and Tammy  are on my side, I will share photos too


Safe travels, *JT*!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Corrine* - A new daughter!  

*Minnie Moo* - Yeah, great soup!  How sad if it disappears!


----------



## Granny

Lakegirl said:


> Granny in what time frame do you have to activate them?




I've read from several sources that you have until 2030 to activate them, so I think that should cover a future trip.  

Here's one of the sources...Disney Moms Panel:  https://disneyparksmomspanel.disney.go.com/question/long-activate-annual-pass-342542/


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Heading out tomorrow to eventually end up at BWV on Sunday.



Godspeed, Jimmy.  And have a great time!  BWV for F&W Festival is awesome!!!


----------



## Lakegirl

jimmytammy said:


> Heading out tomorrow to eventually end up at BWV on Sunday.  Our plan is to drive starting around lunch and make it to Springhill Suites at Flamingo Crossings around 10pm.  This is a great 1-2 night stay place just off property via Western Way(near the AK area).  Looking at the current storm, looks like we will just skirt it in timing.  If work allows, may try to slip out the door a bit sooner
> 
> On Thursday we will move over to The Dolphin(1st time here)until our permanent stay at BWV until the 26th.
> 
> You know I will do my best to share our trip with you guys, and if technology and Tammy  are on my side, I will share photos too


Safe travels.  Definitely try to slip out of work early, you will be glad you did.  Sounds like a great trip and we can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## DVC Jen

Update on Ian.

Yesterday we had an appointment with the retinal specialist.  She wasn't very positive.  Pretty much the opposite in fact.  We left there feeling very defeated and scared. Today Ian had 2 or 3 tests to look into his eyes and see exactly what his retina looked like.  The doctor was 120% different.  She was no longer cold, was very warm, caring, patient, kind - everything we wanted her to be.  In hindsight I think she was very rushed yesterday.  She was talking to her tech about someone being at a hospital so maybe she had an emergency and was rushed and stressed about that.  It is the only thing I can think of that would make her seem like a completely different person today.

The 2 tests Ian had done today came back VERY GOOD!  He has some thinning of the retina which was expected but there aren't any holes or tears.  So he will have a laser surgery on his right eye on Thursday and then the left on Friday. This will be to "cement" for lack of a better word the edges of the retina to the eye.  This will make it stronger and lessen the chances of detachment.  Each surgery will leave him blind in that eye for 6-8 hours which is why she is only done one a day.  After the two laser surgeries he will be cleared to have cataract surgery.   She took Ian's hands in hers and told him she was so happy for him. She pointed to his coke bottle glasses and told him to get ready to put them on the shelf and walk away from them for good.   At the very best with contacts and lenses both being worn Ian's eyesight has been as good as 20/30.  She is hopefully confident they will be able to bring him to that without glasses or contacts.   She even told us that they have connections and are having his lenses special made because the strength he needs is not something that is standard.  This is pretty rare and we are feeling incredibly blessed and grateful and lucky.

We both broke down crying in the waiting room today after hearing the news.  I can't even begin to tell you - to explain to anyone what this means to us.  I feel like someone has handed us the most amazing gift and I can't even find the words or come up with a way to say thank you - or repay it.  

We still have at least a week or two of some not so fun procedures/surgeries.  However knowing the love of my life will come out the other end seeing better than he has since he was a very young boy is amazing.  Overwhelmingly amazing.

I told him I want to take him EVERY WHERE now.  I want him to see everything.  Because it will literally be like he is seeing it all for the first time.  I can't wait to see the look on his face when he can opens his eyes and can see better than ever with both eyes.  I can't wait to see him get behind the wheel of his new car (that after last Wednesday was thinking he was going to have to return) and drive to - where ever he wants to go in it.    I don't know if I have ever been this happy or this grateful for anything in my life.

Thank you - all of you who have sent positive thoughts and or prayers.  Please keep them coming for a little while. We see a great big beautiful tomorrow out there - but we have some bumps in the road until we get there.  We will get there though.


----------



## twinklebug

Sounds like this may be the best outcome for Ian's eyes Jen! I'm very happy to hear this. 
Keeping you both in my thoughts. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Jen *- Thank you for sharing the news.  It has brought a tear of joy to my eyes reading of the good news, to hear of the blessing He has given us to know how to do such things, and to be excited about the blessing that Ian and you will see things in life so much better _together._  Thanks for putting your trust in the hands of the Groupies.  We care.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Jimmy -* Be careful out there.  Hold on tight to your hat!


----------



## Brian Noble

DVC Jen said:


> Yesterday we had an appointment with the retinal specialist. She wasn't very positive. Pretty much the opposite in fact. We left there feeling very defeated and scared. Today Ian had 2 or 3 tests to look into his eyes and see exactly what his retina looked like. The doctor was 120% different. She was no longer cold, was very warm, caring, patient, kind - everything we wanted her to be. In hindsight I think she was very rushed yesterday. She was talking to her tech about someone being at a hospital so maybe she had an emergency and was rushed and stressed about that. It is the only thing I can think of that would make her seem like a completely different person today.



An exercise I did recently was really helpful in situations like this. I often perceived interactions like this as a direct indictment of me. But, I had to learn that unless someone told me directly that they were upset with me, I _did not know that was true_. Was someone short with me because they were angry with *me*, or was it because they had something going on in their lives that was disturbing them? Thinking about this has been really helpful, and I'm also (slowly!) learning to ask about explicitly.


----------



## Granny

DVC Jen said:


> However knowing the love of my life will come out the other end seeing better than he has since he was a very young boy is amazing. Overwhelmingly amazing.



*Jen*...very happy to hear your news, and we look forward to continued good results as the procedures go along.  Prayers going up for you and Ian.


----------



## bobbiwoz

DVC Jen, I am so happy to hear the update!  Continuing prayers for you both.


----------



## TCRAIG

Jen and Ian-congratulations!  This is such exciting news - so glad there really will be a ‘Light at the end of the tunnel’ for Ian’s vision!!


----------



## jimmytammy

*Jen*
Great news!!  I too had tears welling up reading your post.  God is good and He hears our prayers, 
"Again, truly I tell you that if two of you on earth agree about anything they ask for, it will be done for them by my Father in heaven" Matt.18:19.  I believe in the power of prayer, and will along with fellow Groupies continue to lift you, Ian and the doctors, nurses and caregivers up to Him for His healing power.


----------



## jimmytammy

After seeing the change in the storm Tues night, the decision was made to leave sooner.  So we rolled out at 8am, made it to hotel around 6pm.  Ran into the most intense rain pour I ever experienced driving  St Augustine.  About the time we turned onto I-4 Tammy got a text that a tornado warning was up for Jacksonville, where we had been just 1hr 30 mins prior.  Thanks for you guys prayers and well wishes as we traveled

  Feeling so bad for the folks who have been affected by this storm.  Prayers going up for them.

Our area in NC is going to be impacted I fear as it makes its way northward.  Looking at radar it looks as though we are just on the edge of it right now. *Sleepydog*, Praying for you folks as it looks like the storm will be in your area as well.

Our plan today is to leave the Springhill hotel, maybe grab a bite at a really good authentic English restaurant we found called The Friar Tuck thats not far from here.  Then transfer to The Dolphin before heading over to Epcot to meet with friends from back home to celebrate their DDs Bday.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> After seeing the change in the storm Tues night, the decision was made to leave sooner.  So we rolled out at 8am, made it to hotel around 6pm.  Ran into the most intense rain pour I ever experienced driving  St Augustine.  About the time we turned onto I-4 Tammy got a text that a tornado warning was up for Jacksonville, where we had been just 1hr 30 mins prior.  Thanks for you guys prayers and well wishes as we traveled
> 
> Feeling so bad for the folks who have been affected by this storm.  Prayers going up for them.
> 
> Our area in NC is going to be impacted I fear as it makes its way northward.  Looking at radar it looks as though we are just on the edge of it right now. *Sleepydog*, Praying for you folks as it looks like the storm will be in your area as well.
> 
> Our plan today is to leave the Springhill hotel, maybe grab a bite at a really good authentic English restaurant we found called The Friar Tuck thats not far from here.  Then transfer to The Dolphin before heading over to Epcot to meet with friends from back home to celebrate their DDs Bday.



Safe travels Jimmy!


----------



## twokats

Jen, hope all goes well.  Plenty of prayers and pixie dust.


----------



## Granny

Just saw an interesting factoid from a report by @wdrl on September DVC sales on DVCnews.com:


*Overall, sales might be experiencing a slow period but sales for Copper Creek continue at a quick pace. In September, 129,331 points were sold for the resort. Disney has now sold 1,763,967 points for Copper Creek, which is 53.1% of the resort’s 3.321,966 total points.*

*September marks the ninth consecutive month that sales for Copper Creek topped the 100,000-point plateau. In those nine months, it has averaged 139,104 points in monthly sales. Even though Disney’s Polynesian Villas & Bungalows also had a streak of nine consecutive months when it topped the 100,000-point mark, the Polynesian never averaged more than 133,967 points in monthly sales during any nine-month period.*

*Assuming sales continue at the current rate, it will take Copper Creek less than 12 months to be completely sold out. Even if future sales slow to 100,000 points a month, Copper Creek would still sell out before the end of 2019.*

​I think it is fascinating that CCV is selling so well.  I guess the economic boom we've been experiencing along with a 50 year low in unemployment has people ready to buy DVC!

In any event, I'm sure Disney is ensuring that Riviera will be able to open for sales by the end of next year.  Wow, just when you think they've saturated the DVC market.


----------



## Corinne

Jen, I am so happy to hear about the good news for Ian, I will continue to keep you in my prayers.

I arrived in Sarasota on Monday...the weather has been odd courtesy of Michael, we were under a tornado watch yesterday afternoon,but were lucky. The devastation in other parts of the state is just staggering. 

Looking forward to coming along on your trip Jimmy.


----------



## jimmytammy

Ratoutille ride coming along as well as gondola ride

View from room on 20th floor at Dolphin towards MK
New tower going up at Coronado


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy
Check in when you can!
Storm impacted our area back home and it looks like It impacted your area as well

Wfc4life and sechem32 (Will n Liz) got hit hard.  Like a war zone in their neighborhood trees down and power out. 

My dad says it came on so fast that it was blue sky then instantly turned nasty to the point that there was little time to react and seek shelter


----------



## Granny

Jimmy...thank you for the great photos!  Exactly what we love to see...attractions and resorts in construction process!   Now you just have to get to the other side of the building and give us a shot of Riviera construction.  

That gondola tower is interesting.  I guess it is the last tower before the International Gate onboarding/egress point.   It certainly will have an impact on the skyline in the area.  I wonder how long the ride from EPCOT to DHS will be using that transportation.  It almost has to be faster than the boats or walking...and as such will probably be a pretty crowded mode of transportation.


----------



## jimmytammy

Here you go Granny. Didn’t look as “exciting” as the other shot but this final destination Int. Gateway


----------



## twinklebug

I wonder how noisy the motors for the gondola running will be down in the stations. The international gateway was always a quiet reprieve from the loudness of the park. I'm trying to recall if all the times I went skiing if I ever noticed a sound other than the click clack of the chairlifts passing over the rollers.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Sleepy
> Check in when you can!
> Storm impacted our area back home and it looks like It impacted your area as well
> 
> Wfc4life and sechem32 (Will n Liz) got hit hard.  Like a war zone in their neighborhood trees down and power out.
> 
> My dad says it came on so fast that it was blue sky then instantly turned nasty to the point that there was little time to react and seek shelter


Glad you made it safely,* JT*!  We're fine here, though others nearby are still recovering. We had 6" of rain hit in about 24 hours which was on top of the wet ground from Flo a couple of weeks earlier on top of an already very wet summer. We live on a hill, so flooding not an issue. In fact, we didn't even leak anywhere through the French doors as we sometimes do. Wind direction played a large part of that. Parts of the area within a few minutes' drive had closed/flooded roads, down power lines, washed out bridges. A mudslide nearly enveloped a local veterinary clinic. Overall, however, the damage is minor and nowhere near the extreme as those affected by Michael and Florence. Thanks for thinking of us!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Winds and rain from Michael passed through Cape May without damage, but the change in temperature is alarming!  

It’s so sad the see Florida’s gulf coast with so much damage.


----------



## DVC Jen

Thanks so much for all the love, prayers and positive thoughts from my VWL/BRV family.   

Ian's second retinal surgery was today and went as well as the one yesterday. So he was cleared for cataract surgery and then have been scheduled for Monday and Wednesday of next week.  We have already been up there 5 times since the 3rd and will be going back 4 days next week. That is OK.  I have found my little corner of the waiting room and claimed it as mine.  I joked around today that on Monday they should expect me to come with some decor (Disney of course) a blanket, pillow and small frig. We will be there for probably close to 15 hours next week.  I deserve to be comfy - right?

The doctors, nurses and all the staff has been amazing. So kind, gentle and understanding.  We have been very lucky and blessed.


----------



## jimmytammy

*Sleepy*
Thanks for letting us know you guys are good and weathered the storm ok.  
*Jen*
Thats great news!  Keep up the great spirits, all will be well in the end
*twinkle*
My experience with similar (ski) lifts tends to not be noisy, so my hopes will be the same for this style


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> I wonder how noisy the motors for the gondola running will be down in the stations. The international gateway was always a quiet reprieve from the loudness of the park. I'm trying to recall if all the times I went skiing if I ever noticed a sound other than the click clack of the chairlifts passing over the rollers.



There's usually some clanking when the cars come into the station but nothing terribly obtrusive.  The Friendship boats probably put out more noise although that isn't as consistent.  And once on the line virtually silent.  But I worked at a ski resort for several years and like the hum that comes from the lifts.


----------



## jimmytammy

We headed to Epcot for a British Ale and Cheese pairing.  Hung out a bit in the DVC lounge, caught a couple attractions including Frozen.  Got lucky with a resize available at San Angel Inn, and now back at the Dolphin.  It was packed at Epcot.  To the point, people were in line out into the main lobby and out the door in Mexico, on one side to get into the Tequila Bar, and the other side to get on the ride.  It was crazy, never seen it that busy before, so glad we are back, out of heat, and in the AC

Tomorrow we move over to BWV


----------



## jimmytammy

Weird thing happened at a bar at the Dolphin just in last few minutes
Our Visa card got a picture taken of by the bartender.  We dint see it but a NYC cop came up to me and told me what he witnessed and he was going to stand up and say so
Had to get security involved and they took bartender side
Had to cancel card etc
Bottom line...only thing I can say, stay away from swan n dolphin as they will put the employees before patrons 
They offered free drinks etc
Told em no!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy said:


> Weird thing happened at a bar at the Dolphin just in last few minutes
> Our Visa card got a picture taken of by the bartender.  We dint see it but a NYC cop came up to me and told me what he witnessed and he was going to stand up and say so
> Had to get security involved and they took bartender side
> Had to cancel card etc
> Bottom line...only thing I can say, stay away from swan n dolphin as they will put the employees before patrons
> They offered free drinks etc
> Told em no!!


Oh my.  I am glad the NYC cop saw it.


----------



## Lakegirl

Wow so glad he saw that!!!! Our law enforcement agengies are awesome!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

So glad we are moving over to a Disney resort this AM!  I know the above can happen at Disney too, but I feel better about knowing we can use our MBs once our new card arrives(hope by Tues)
Whats bad for us, when we went down to the front desk to change card on record, the guy saw that we were flagged.  We did nothing wrong yet we get punished.  Something wrong here!!

Oh well, we are moving on.


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> So glad we are moving over to a Disney resort this AM!  I know the above can happen at Disney too, but I feel better about knowing we can use our MBs once our new card arrives(hope by Tues)
> Whats bad for us, when we went down to the front desk to change card on record, the guy saw that we were flagged.  We did nothing wrong yet we get punished.  Something wrong here!!
> 
> Oh well, we are moving on.


Oh my. I won't say Disney would never do this, I'm sure it has happened, but I've heard similar stories regarding the Starwood hotels. What's unique is that in your case there was a witness, an off duty police officer at that. This is not the best way to build up and keep a good reputation.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Oh my. I won't say Disney would never do this, I'm sure it has happened, but I've heard similar stories regarding the Starwood hotels (from an employee in their IT department). What's unique is that in your case there was a witness, an off duty police officer at that. This is not the best way to build up and keep a good reputation.



Unfortunately it can happen anywhere - even Disney.  BC/BCV had it a few years ago.  Ours was one that was taken I'm 99% certain.  In that case I think they had hooked up a skimmer or whatever it's called.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Unfortunately it can happen anywhere - even Disney.  BC/BCV had it a few years ago.  Ours was one that was taken I'm 99% certain.  In that case I think they had hooked up a skimmer or whatever it's called.


Yeah. -_-
I keep reminding myself that it's a very tiny fraction of society that abuses the majority like this. Disney, and I'm sure the Dolphin, had no intention of doing harm. But like an animal being attacked they will defend themselves.


----------



## Dean Marino

.


----------



## jimmytammy

*Dean*
It was the Atrium area, I believe its called Phins


----------



## jimmytammy

Got checked in at BWV, got a room facing the bus area.  

Met Jim who is a greeter at BW.  He is a very nice guy.  I asked him how long he had been here(6 yrs)and inquired if he knew Ranger Stan Moore.  He perked up and said yes he did.  He spoke about how Stan basically created the greeter positions but took it a step further with the Lodge tour.  It was good to meet someone who knew him so fondly

We grabbed a bite at Rose N Crown last night.  Period, thats all we did!!  Love being so close to walk in, walk out 

We are back to Epcot today, FP for Soarin, LWTL and Nemo along with a stop at Nine Dragons.  May stay to see 98 Degrees.


----------



## TCRAIG

Hey J&T - we’ll be at Epcot later today as well - after the baby’s nap - (hopefully she’ll nap so Grandma can too)...
It’s so different traveling with a little one - we are completely reliant on her schedule for ours...but we’re having a great time!  We had her all to ourselves while her parents went to Universal HHN last night.  My daughter said the event was packed - they were there for the rides - not the houses - Lauren said the ride lines never were more than 20 minutes wait - but navigating from place to place was nuts - just a sea of people!  
We have brunch at 1900 Park over at VGF today - we’ve never eaten there but figured with the baby - it might be fun.  She loved the characters st Crystal Palace yesterday.  Oh yeah - we’re also stopping by SS to sign some DVC papers - the 54 pt WLV Oct UY we were wait listed for came thru YEAH!!


----------



## jimmytammy

TCRAIG, text or call me if time allows once you get to Epcot and maybe we can mini meet!  I will PM you my cell.  Would love to see you folks!!  We understand the travels with the grands.  Time revolves around naps, eating, etc.  Its different but makes for grand memories 

With all that WDW has to offer(bear in mind, this has to be trip #40ish for me so far)my biggest adventure so far...(re)learning how to attach these photos to share with you good folks!!
These are from the Ghirardelli exhibit at the Festival center, all made from chocolate


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Jen *- We are still lifting you both up.  We are surrounded by miracles, we just aren't paying attention most of the time.  Thanks for keeping our attention.

*Jimmy & Tammy* - _Wow_.  So sorry that evil permeates even the Disney atmosphere.  We, indeed, are surrounded by such things, but we need to work hard at not letting these kinds of thing blind us to the goodness in the world.  I know you and Tammy are ones that see mostly goodness, and like DiznyDi & I, are often surprised at the other when it comes into our lives.  If you need extra cash, I'm sure *Sleepy* can help you out.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Here’s the Coco display


----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## jimmytammy

Construction at the former Ellens Energy

Sort of hard to see it all, but the building behind the Festival Center is the extension of the new Guardians of the Galaxy ride.  The old Ellen building and the new in picture are connected now


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> If you need extra cash, I'm sure *Sleepy* can help you out.


Wire money Sleepy, in need now!!  Dip into the Groupie inititaion processing fee, in Dire Straights down here in FL.!!!!

Dad, so true about staying the course and realizing there is more good than evil in this world.  Sometimes we find it in the smallest of gestures, sometimes huge.  I told Tammy, no matter what, it will not ruin, under any circumstances, our vacation.  We have moved on, not looking back.  And I can tell you, being in a bonafide Disney resort does make things settle a lot quicker.  Let the good times roll(in my best Figment voice)


----------



## Granny

*Jimmy*...thanks for the photos, and the sleuthing work on the Guardians attraction construction.  While many are quick to point out Disney's greed, you certainly can't say that they're not re-investing in all the parks.



			
				Detective Jimmy said:
			
		

> Sort of hard to see it all, but the building behind the Festival Center is the extension of the new Guardians of the Galaxy ride. The old Ellen building and the new in picture are connected now



They probably could have done a relatively inexpensive re-skinning of the Universe of Energy and just change the sights, but it looks like they are basically gutting and expanding that location.   I'm very much looking forward to that new ride, though I fear that it may be a bit too much for DW & me.  I can still do Rock n Roller Coaster, but the new Flight of Passage at DAK is way too much for me.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Wire money Sleepy, in need now!!  Dip into the Groupie inititaion processing fee, in Dire Straights down here in FL.!!!!
> 
> Dad, so true about staying the course and realizing there is more good than evil in this world.  Sometimes we find it in the smallest of gestures, sometimes huge.  I told Tammy, no matter what, it will not ruin, under any circumstances, our vacation.  We have moved on, not looking back.  And I can tell you, being in a bonafide Disney resort does make things settle a lot quicker.  Let the good times roll(in my best Figment voice)


How much you need, *JT*? I think I can spare about a buck fifty.  Will that work?


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> How much you need, *JT*? I think I can spare about a buck fifty.  Will that work?


That should get me 1/3rd of a bottle of Dasani water.  Send it on, its toasty down here


----------



## jimmytammy

*Granny*
Glad to share, now that I finally learned how
I agree on the GOG ride.  Glad they aren't just gutting and reusing, but willing to go the extra mile to make use of space beyond to make the ride more exciting.  If the festival center weren't in the way, I could show you more, and the building is quite big, which tells me, they are investing some big bucks into it.


----------



## jimmytammy

The days have been quite hot(not complaining)so we have been doing a lot more ducking in and out of places we normally don't frequent.  But good thing is, we see things we haven't seen before.  So we grab a couple shots, 1st one is in Japan in the little Art area, some sort of Anime(sorry, not up win this stuff), 2nd one is in China where they show things from Shanghai Disney.  Its a mock up of a ride vehicle from the Tron cycle ride.  Thought his may interest some here, knowing the same ride will be soon at MK.



We like to pick on Tammy around our house.  One of the funny things we like to do is tell folks how she likes Chinese food, but there is only one place she will eat at.  Its a little place thats about a 600 mile drive from home called Nine Dragons.  And after much travel, we finally got there!


----------



## Dizny Dad

So glad to see the Universe of Energy building put to good use.  The old presentation was dated and turned out to be not so true, as we know now that the earth generates much of the "fossil fuels" we consume.  Certainly not at the rate we consume them, but all the dinosaurs didn't go to Saudi Arabia to die. 

Plus I think EPCOT needed a new investment in a big attraction to keep it fresh.  You can only put out so many kiosks of snacks before they get lost and don't add to the new and unique.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Jimmy & Tammy* - so glad to hear that _SOMEONE FAMOUS_ likes Nine Dragons.  I have wanted to eat there for years but only ever found so-so reviews.  Now I feel empowered to suggest it to DiznDi, 'cause *Tammy* recommends it!


----------



## Granny

And no surprise here, but Disney has announced increased prices for APs as we suspected they would.  Today is the day that the date-based ticket pricing takes effect.  

https://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/other-resources/4303-annual-pass-parking-prices-increase


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> So glad to see the Universe of Energy building put to good use.  The old presentation was dated and turned out to be not so true, as we know now that the earth generates much of the "fossil fuels" we consume.  Certainly not at the rate we consume them, but all the dinosaurs didn't go to Saudi Arabia to die.
> 
> From a Biblical perspective, I never bought into the whole idea, but it was a cute ride all the same. Am glad a big attraction is replacing it.
> 
> 
> 
> Dizny Dad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jimmy & Tammy* - so glad to hear that _SOMEONE FAMOUS_ likes Nine Dragons.  I have wanted to eat there for years but only ever found so-so reviews.  Now I feel empowered to suggest it to DiznDi, 'cause *Tammy* recommends it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do go for the Honey Sesame Chicken(whats in the picture).  Its very tasty, not spicy hot(like some Chinese can be).  We upgraded the fried rice when it normally is served with steamed rice.  This place gets a bad rap, and if you are from NYC and the like I understand.  But we don't have places like this, good that is, back home.  Give it a try!!
Click to expand...


----------



## DiznyDi

Ok Groupies, sitting here trying to get my mojo back 

Way too many pages for me to even try to get caught up.  So I'll just jump right in.  

Sorry to hear of your experience at the Dolphin, JT!  Absolutely unreal...even with a witness.... Thanks for sharing.  Perhaps your experience can spare someone else.  Nice of you Sleepy to come to his rescue with needed $.

Years ago - perhaps a decade - DDad and I had our CC skimmed at Saratoga Springs.  Disney sent a letter outlining the circumstances.  At least Disney was upfront about it and took responsibility for their unscrupulous employee.

Nice picture of Tammy!  Glad she finally got to enjoy her Nine Dragons meal.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> And no surprise here, but Disney has announced increased prices for APs as we suspected they would.  Today is the day that the date-based ticket pricing takes effect.
> 
> https://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/other-resources/4303-annual-pass-parking-prices-increase



And for those who purchase MB's the price of those apparently went up last night too.  And there were reports of many menu price increases in the past few weeks.


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> *Jimmy*...thanks for the photos, and the sleuthing work on the Guardians attraction construction.  While many are quick to point out Disney's greed, you certainly can't say that they're not re-investing in all the parks.
> 
> 
> 
> They probably could have done a relatively inexpensive re-skinning of the Universe of Energy and just change the sights, but it looks like they are basically gutting and expanding that location.   I'm very much looking forward to that new ride, though I fear that it may be a bit too much for DW & me.  I can still do Rock n Roller Coaster, but the new Flight of Passage at DAK is way too much for me.



I'm with you Granny. Recently I saw an image of the ride vehicle type Disney is most likely going to be using for Guardians. The entire seating area twists and turns about just like in Universal's Gringott's ride. While I loved that ride my worry is that with the size of Disney's new building this ride may be just a bit more intense & nausea inducing than I am ready for. I may yet long for the return of the sleep mobiles Ellen's Universe of Energy had.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> And for those who purchase MB's the price of those apparently went up last night too.  And there were reports of many menu price increases in the past few weeks.


Rant/
These menu increases are worse than the pass increases. They hit the wallet harder when totaled up for an average family over a decent length trip. They're an expense that most families new to Disney don't plan on encountering to this extent, and the food quality just isn't there to support even half the asking price. Tack on parking (up to $50/day now by the way), up the passes, but allow families with kids the ability to eat and enjoy at least once character meal.
/Rant over

Contrary to the above, I am liking that there are more ways to get groceries delivered to our resort than ever before. Instacart, Walmart, Amazon have all joined in and competition usually makes for favorable prices.


----------



## Firepath

Not a huge increase on the AP's but still glad I purchased ours yesterday. For our upcoming trip, we cancelled all our dining reservations except Enzo's because it has a 40% AP/DVC discount. We'll stick with cooking and eating outside the world. Kind of sad.


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> Rant/
> These menu increases are worse than the pass increases. They hit the wallet harder when totaled up for an average family over a decent length trip. They're an expense that most families new to Disney don't plan on encountering to this extent, and the food quality just isn't there to support even half the asking price. Tack on parking (up to $50/day now by the way), up the passes, but allow families with kids the ability to eat and enjoy at least once character meal.
> /Rant over
> 
> Contrary to the above, I am liking that there are more ways to get groceries delivered to our resort than ever before. Instacart, Walmart, Amazon have all joined in and competition usually makes for favorable prices.


My guess is that Disney will start assessing a fee for grocery delivery in the next year. You heard it here first. As for food quality, it's not as though Disney has always been top-of-the-line; however, the quality was enough to at least be worth it in Disney standards. But, the last few (several?) years, the quality has dropped significantly. The pricing has not. We still find some values here and there, and with our eating habits, we ameliorate the cost of dining in Disney (share one entree, order appetizers as our meals, etc.). However, for those who have families and have little choice, it's a shame what Disney has done to food pricing.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> And there were reports of many menu price increases in the past few weeks.





twinklebug said:


> Rant/
> These menu increases are worse than the pass increases. They hit the wallet harder when totaled up for an average family over a decent length trip. They're an expense that most families new to Disney don't plan on encountering to this extent, and the food quality just isn't there to support even half the asking price. Tack on parking (up to $50/day now by the way), up the passes, but allow families with kids the ability to eat and enjoy at least once character meal.
> /Rant over



I agree that the price increases the past few years have been pretty dramatic.  But in all fairness to Disney, I was only recently made aware that they are going to have to swallow a huge labor cost increase as a result of their negotiations with CMs.  The minimum rate (which evidently many people were paid at) is going from $10 per hour to $13 this year, then to $14 per hour next year and $15 per hour in 2020.  And there are 70,000 employees at WDW...many of whom are evidently employed at that $10 per hour rate.   So that's some much needed help for the CMs but a HUGE cost increase for Disney.  And of course as a publicly held corporation, they have an obligation to recoup those costs where ever they can.  

To put it into some more concrete terms, if only 20% of the employees are making that $10 rate then the increase multiplied by, for example, 24 hours per week would end up being about $52 million in increased labor costs, not to mention that there would be a corresponding increased cost in FICA, etc.   I know that in the world of Disney finances, that's not an overwhelming amount of money.  But when they are also investing heavily in park upgrades and other capital expenses, it's just one more bit of pressure on the bottom line. 

As I said, this is good for the CMs but rough for those of us who will feel some of the price pressures.   And I don't think it's all that fair that Disney is paying a higher minimum wage than its competitors (entertainment and dining) outside of Disney World.

I'm as tired as anyone about price increases.  But as long as Disney sees full resorts and full parks, does anyone expect them to back off?


----------



## jimmytammy

Here is a picture of the new GOG(replacing Ellens Energy)building taken from the monorail.  Notice the smaller connector building to the right.

Below are shots we took of our Mixology class yesterday at TOTWL.  We made 2 signature drinks, one of which Nick, who was a bartender there a few yrs ago, came up with, the Bay Lake Sunset, below.  This was the one I made.

Its hard to tell, but thats WL in the middle of shot


We sat with a very nice young man from London who we found interesting.  We told him of our love of England, in turn, he chuckled and said the Englanders feel the same about the states, and how we never take advantage of the things in our own back yards


----------



## jimmytammy

For anyone who wants to play along, here is a *"Where Am I" *picture


----------



## jimmytammy

After leaving MK and doing the TOTWL DVC tasting, we went to Epcot, caught the 98* show(I think it was still 98* at 6:45 when the show was going on!!)which though Im not a fan of this genre of music, they were very good, tight harmony and vocals.  We then grabbed a bite at Via Napoli before heading back to BWV.  

Couple crazy things happened yesterday, in a good way.  While at MK, I was wearing a t-shirt with Innova on it, which is a disc golf disc maker, biggest name in that industry.  Had a fellow and his DW stop me and say "you like to play" and I responded yes.  They said they don't see many people wearing disc golf stuff.  They were in Jacksonville for a big pro tourney, only the top 32 players in the world are in it.  He was one of them!  I am new to the game, maybe 2-3 yrs now, so knowing who the pros are, not quite there.  
He introduced himself and his DW and we parted ways, and as we were walking, it dawned on me, the guy looked familiar.  So I look him up, he is Colten Montgomery, a top pro in the sport.  I had seen him in a bad fix of a shot a few weeks before(you can watch the bigger pro matches via internet live these days)and it hit me who he was.  Cool that he stopped us to say hello!

The other thing, some folks from NC were at the tasting, we introduced ourselves after the thing was over, then went on our merry way.  Then we saw them again at the big store on the BW, an hour later we get on the elevator to head to our room, and they walk on right behind us.  We get to talking with them about seeing the 98* show and they say they can't wait to see 38 Special tonight.  Turns out they know a guitarist in the band and hope to see him after the show tonight.


----------



## sleepydog25

LTT. You did a nice job with the drink. We've done a mixology class on each of our cruises and enjoyed it every time. Having fun teachers AND guests makes a world of difference. *Luv* will be down to the World tomorrow late meeting up with a few friends. Based on their schedule, I don't know that you'll overlap at all, but if you see a vivacious redhead with a group of noisy friends, that's her!


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> LTT. You did a nice job with the drink. We've done a mixology class on each of our cruises and enjoyed it every time. Having fun teachers AND guests makes a world of difference. *Luv* will be down to the World tomorrow late meeting up with a few friends. Based on their schedule, I don't know that you'll overlap at all, but if you see a vivacious redhead with a group of noisy friends, that's her!



LTT is correct!
Our 1st Mixology class was on one of our Disney cruises and we too enjoyed, thought the young lady tending bar who taught the class was from East end London and they have a language all their own, which I didn't understand at all!!  Talk about intimidation, behind the bar, no doubt!  But I learned a lot, mostly that I don't want to be a bartender 

I will be on the lookout for Luv and will do my best to say hello if she wouldn't be too embarrassed by seeing a couple hayseeds from back home


----------



## sleepydog25

Hey, *JT*, just watched a video of the final round of a disc golf tourney with Colten Montgomery.  Those guys are amazing! I'd rate my skills vs them as a putt-putt vs PGA. If I know where *Luv *will be on any given day, I'll let you know!


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy
Do you play disc golf?
  We built our own course around the house with 4 baskets our neighbor brought with him when they moved from Clermont FL to our hood and I had bought one plus purchased another later
So we have 18 holes around our  property.  I have vastly improved since having the course at our disposal but the pros, throwing 450-600 plus ft consistently off the tee, it’s crazy. 
And the thing is, these guys are not huge, many have a belly like me ;-) but they know what they are doing!!
It was cool to meet a pro!  The sport is slowly growing and ESPN every so often will throw a shot in the Top 10 highlights of the day
At one time ESPN was going to start showing the tourneys on TV but that never got far.  When ESPN was still a fledgling little company they did record live a tourney in our town at Cedar rock park. Guy I knew actually was pro at that time and played in the tourney 
But the sport took a bad turn with ESPN as “stoners” became a part of the cult following and players(not at pro level)have been and unfortunately still light up on occasion.
That’s the big downside for me and I am careful who I associate with in the sport because of that
But I still don’t allow it to keep me from playing as it’s not so rough on the body, gets a good walk in and doesn’t take all day to play


----------



## sleepydog25

I've only played a few holes a few times. One of our parks in town has a "course," though it's three or four baskets essentially sitting in a square formation in the middle of a field. Now, my daughter has joined an ultimate frisbee team at Bates, so maybe I'll consider tossing a disc again at some point. Haven't done much of that the past 2-3 decades.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> View attachment 358951
> 
> View attachment 358952
> 
> View attachment 358953
> 
> After leaving MK and doing the TOTWL DVC tasting, we went to Epcot, caught the 98* show(I think it was still 98* at 6:45 when the show was going on!!)which though Im not a fan of this genre of music, they were very good, tight harmony and vocals.  We then grabbed a bite at Via Napoli before heading back to BWV.
> 
> Couple crazy things happened yesterday, in a good way.  While at MK, I was wearing a t-shirt with Innova on it, which is a disc golf disc maker, biggest name in that industry.  Had a fellow and his DW stop me and say "you like to play" and I responded yes.  They said they don't see many people wearing disc golf stuff.  They were in Jacksonville for a big pro tourney, only the top 32 players in the world are in it.  He was one of them!  I am new to the game, maybe 2-3 yrs now, so knowing who the pros are, not quite there.
> He introduced himself and his DW and we parted ways, and as we were walking, it dawned on me, the guy looked familiar.  So I look him up, he is Colten Montgomery, a top pro in the sport.  I had seen him in a bad fix of a shot a few weeks before(you can watch the bigger pro matches via internet live these days)and it hit me who he was.  Cool that he stopped us to say hello!
> 
> The other thing, some folks from NC were at the tasting, we introduced ourselves after the thing was over, then went on our merry way.  Then we saw them again at the big store on the BW, an hour later we get on the elevator to head to our room, and they walk on right behind us.  We get to talking with them about seeing the 98* show and they say they can't wait to see 38 Special tonight.  Turns out they know a guitarist in the band and hope to see him after the show tonight.



My nephew is a long time disc golf player. If I remember I'll have to ask him if he knows who that is! I'm going to guess that he does. My nephew actually lobbied for and helped build the disc golf course where he lives. He loves playing!


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> Here you go Granny. Didn’t look as “exciting” as the other shot but this final destination Int. Gateway
> View attachment 357848



I liked your post Jimmy, because I’m happy to see any pics but have I mentioned how disappointed I am about the International Gateway? It was always so calm and peaceful and that stupid gondola is going to ruin it.


----------



## Corinne

Jimmy I’m enjoying your trip along with you! Hope you have the chance to meet up with Tricia and Jerry!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Years ago (~1989 - 1993), DiznyDi & I would hold our company picnic at our home.  We set up both volleyball and Disc Golf (9 holes) across the 5 acres.  The Disc Golf was always a hit.  But it has been years since we have played.


----------



## jimmytammy

Disc Golf is a game anyone, and I mean anyone can pick up!  The level of play is up to the individual as to how far you want to take it.  I have been fortunate that Brad, our neighbor from FL taught me, and has been very patient with me.  He loves teaching the game, and loves to promote it.  We were with him at Turkey Lake Park in Orlando once as he was giving a free clinic to some little girls and their Dad.  He was great!  I call him the pro-fessor

Its cool to me that with a mention of the game, and several of you replied about your at least knowing about the game.  Another groupie in common thing

As for yesterday, we went to AK, ate a very good meal at Yak n Yeti(TS)and was far more impressed this time than the 1 time before.  Will def. go back!
Rode Everest, KS and Avatar and met a very nice lady who was by herself and started chatting with us at FOTLK.  Realized that a few years ago we all lived one town apart, then started talking about people we knew that the other one knew. We laughed how it really is A Small World After All

Went back to Epcot to catch a couple sets of 38 Special, they were awesome, but we a bit disappointed they didn't do more songs in the 2 different sets.  They have a huge catalog of hits to pull from, so hearing the same songs twice.  Oh well, no complaints as they rocked the place like nobody business!!

We are here another week, its time to slow it down a bit



Corinne said:


> I liked your post Jimmy, because I’m happy to see any pics but have I mentioned how disappointed I am about the International Gateway? It was always so calm and peaceful and that stupid gondola is going to ruin it.



Corinne, I agree, the landscape is changing,  not for the better in this regard.  T and I have been talking, they are going to HAVE TOO increase the capacity of the entrance gates there or it will be a mess of people.  But it looks like there is no move currently to remedy this.  Im sure the construction to get more gates will be quicker than the gondola process, but I hope they aren't waiting to see the impact then knee jerk react to it.


----------



## jimmytammy

The fellow in black is Don Barnes, a founding member and the most common lead vocal in the band.  He is from Jacksonville FL and used to run with the boys from Lynyrd Skynyrd.  If not mistaken, I think he was once a member of LS way back in the day before they were famous.  I have read when the LS plane went down, he took Ronnie Van Zants mom from JVille to the area where crash was to identify his body.  Van Zants mom was so distraught that Don had to identify him.  Just a little music history to get the day going!


----------



## jimmytammy

Shots from KS






And a couple Hidden Mickeys in Pandora


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Disc Golf is a game anyone, and I mean anyone can pick up!  .



You might change that statement if you ever saw me throw a Disc!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> I liked your post Jimmy, because I’m happy to see any pics but have I mentioned how disappointed I am about the International Gateway? It was always so calm and peaceful and that stupid gondola is going to ruin it.



So far this one doesn't bother me that much but I remember back to the day when the IG was quite noisy with trams running people over from the Crescent Lake Resorts.  I've missed those.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

And now we're getting more new neighbors:

https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/first-concept-art-emerges-for-new-nature-themed-walt-disney-world-hotel/

Our little corner of the world is becoming quite crowded!  And I have to say it - I was actually appalled by this concept design going into River Country, between WL/CCV/VWL and FW.  Nature Designed?  I took a lovely nature walk this morning and there's nothing that I see in this picture that even remotely makes me think of that!  I know I'm old school with the rustic/nature theme but this looks completely contemporary to me so far.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> And now we're getting more new neighbors:
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/first-concept-art-emerges-for-new-nature-themed-walt-disney-world-hotel/
> 
> Our little corner of the world is becoming quite crowded!  And I have to say it - I was actually appalled by this concept design going into River Country, between WL/CCV/VWL and FW.  Nature Designed?  I took a lovely nature walk this morning and there's nothing that I see in this picture that even remotely makes me think of that!  I know I'm old school with the rustic/nature theme but this looks completely contemporary to me so far.


I think the older design they had for this site had a bit more of a rustic feel to it, did it not?
Reserving judgement on this until I walk into it. Pretty sure it will steal my heart just due to its proximity to the Fort and all that I grew up with.


----------



## sleepydog25

I've mixed feelings. I know Disney feels the need to expand. However, I already disliked the fact they got rid of "wilderness" at the Wilderness Lodge with the build of CCV. Whereas, they'll likely do a good job, it's still going to mean more people, and one of the main things that originally attracted me to WL and VWL was the relative serenity of its location. That will be gone almost totally with the new build. Sigh.


----------



## sleepydog25

"Once upon a time, in a galaxy far, far away, there was such a thing as theming, and the ultimate picture of this was the shining beacon called the Wilderness Lodge. Yet, the Dark Side of the Force opted to erase the wilderness from Wilderness Lodge. The Empire has now planned a modern Hotel Death Star to further eradicate the rebel Wildernesses."

Sorry. I just saw the artist's rendering. . .


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> "Once upon a time, in a galaxy far, far away, there was such a thing as theming, and the ultimate picture of this was the shining beacon called the Wilderness Lodge. Yet, the Dark Side of the Force opted to erase the wilderness from Wilderness Lodge. The Empire has now planned a modern Hotel Death Star to further eradicate the rebel Wildernesses."
> 
> Sorry. I just saw the artist's rendering. . .


Thought you were going into a spiel for the new Star Wars hotel. 
I'm not sure if they've broken ground on this hotel yet, but it shows that the current Disney is fully aware of what theming is, they just want us to sign over our first born for it.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> I think the older design they had for this site had a bit more of a rustic feel to it, did it not?
> Reserving judgement on this until I walk into it. Pretty sure it will steal my heart just due to its proximity to the Fort and all that I grew up with.



Yes, I believe it did.  It was much better IMO.


----------



## Dizny Dad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> So far this one doesn't bother me that much but I remember back to the day when the IG was quite noisy with trams running people over from the Crescent Lake Resorts.  I've missed those.



DiznyDi & I remember when the IG had bus service from the resorts (~1990). Then that ended and they began using the covered bus stops for the DVC Christmas mixer for a couple of years, (grass installed under the canopies) in the days where you could eat all of the snacks and cookies you wanted instead of getting you "Cookie Coupon".



sleepydog25 said:


> I've mixed feelings. I know Disney feels the need to expand. However, I already disliked the fact they got rid of "wilderness" at the Wilderness Lodge with the build of CCV. Whereas, they'll likely do a good job, it's still going to mean more people, and one of the main things that originally attracted me to WL and VWL was the relative serenity of its location. That will be gone almost totally with the new build. Sigh.



Yup, more people.  So glad we experienced the VWL in the before time . . . 



sleepydog25 said:


> "Once upon a time, in a galaxy far, far away, there was such a thing as theming, and the ultimate picture of this was the shining beacon called the Wilderness Lodge. Yet, the Dark Side of the Force opted to erase the wilderness from Wilderness Lodge. The Empire has now planned a modern Hotel Death Star to further eradicate the rebel Wildernesses." . . . . . . . . .



 . . . may the force be with us!


----------



## jimmytammy

*KAT *You can do it!!  I learned quickly its not like throwing a regular frisbee.  Brad showed me to keep my elbow tucked in close as you pull the disc across your body.  Imagine pulling a cord on a weedeater or push mower.  Youtube has some great instructional videos too

Saw the concept drawing on the TV this am of new resort.  Thats about as far removed from getting back to nature architecture I have seen, unless you consider NYC nature and you are trying to fit in there 

A few pics of Star Wars land concept art




Max, can't say I have seen him before in the parks


----------



## jimmytammy

Took a huge amount of shots of new TS land.  I am impressed by the theming, the new Alien Swirling Saucers ride is cute, not as tame as I expected it would be, glad we had a FP as we exited, we were laughing, enjoyed it, yet overheard a fellow say that wasn't worth waiting 2 hours!!  I agree, but, if a FP is to be had, ride this 1st, then if another day is available, FP Slinky Dog.


----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## jimmytammy

And a couple shots from TSL looking towards Star Wars land


----------



## jimmytammy

Sorry folks, but the bombarding of pictures are to follow
DVC Bourbon tasting TOTWL                              
 
Bob Gurr, one of Walts 9 Old Men, and the only one still living, signed this panel at TOTWL.  He, Walt and Richard Nixon were the 1st to ride the monorail at Disneyland.  Funny side note, Gurr signed this, cleaning folks cleaned it off.  So when he came back, he asked the bartender who erased his signature, so they gave him a permanent marker to preserve this one

View from TOTWL


----------



## jimmytammy

Needs no explaining, shots from the bus of home


----------



## jimmytammy

Tea at Rose N Crown


----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## twinklebug

Wonderful pics Jimmy! Lots of fun!

That story of BoB Gurr's autograph at TotWL is too funny. Reminds me of the time I accidentally cleaned off the red line from an antique MBTA map from the old trains (in my defense, I was a young summer intern and my boss handed the windex to me... I did restore it with a quick run to the CVS for some red nail polish.)

Question in regards to the Rose and Crown tea. I have this booked with my daughter, we love tea. Do they give you the ability at all to turn down the food offered and instead have a second scone? Finger sandwiches and I are at war with each other. I'll pay the tea tax, but those sandwiches will end up in the harbor feeding the fish.


----------



## jimmytammy

*twinkle*
Not sure about the substitute, I don't think anyone asked, but sure its worth try as the scones probably cost less than the finger sandwiches


----------



## jimmytammy

This is a true close up from the edge of the KS safari.  We had to wait 20 mins near the lions den while a Rhino decided to rest in the road.  As we sat there, several Rhinos started getting closer and closer.  This one worried me as he got spooked, thought we were going to be smashed by him!


Shots from the new UP show


----------



## jimmytammy

Last night we went over to see The Devon Allman Project.  He is Gregg Alma's son.  I was really expecting him to play Allman Bros songs, and he did play one.  But he also played some Marvin Gaye, Prince and dedicated a song to Tom Petty since it was his Bday.  These guys were awesome, and really nice surprise when we didn't know what to expect.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hanging out at Geyser Point and nice to see it’s got a crowd
Got lucky and landed 3 seats at bar and watching my  redskins whoop on Tammy’s cowboys

Bartender asked by some patrons why they went to being seated rather than walk up
Valid point IMO
He told folks that people were purchasing food from the little side restaurant and coming over taking up space for servers where they wouldn’t get a tip
So on game days/nights they would be full and selling less so less tips


----------



## Lakegirl

jimmytammy said:


> Tea at Rose N Crown
> View attachment 359569
> 
> View attachment 359571
> 
> View attachment 359573


This looks so fun!! How did you book this ?


----------



## twinklebug

Lakegirl said:


> This looks so fun!! How did you book this ?


It's under the MDE's Epcot dining:

Begins at 9:45 AM Fridays, Saturdays and Sundays
Includes tea tasting, sandwiches and scones
Pre-pay $30 per person (not including tip, I believe)
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/epcot/rose-and-crown-tea-experience/


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks JT for your continued traveling adventures in the World.  Love the pics!  Maybe its just my age showing - but I'd be sleeping until noon if I tried to do all in a day that you and Tammy do.

My daughter and I would like the tea at R&C.  Not so sure DDad would like it.  I find both the sandwiches and the scones appealing.  Looks delightful!

Can't wait to see what todays adventures hold!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Jimmy & Tammy* - you guys know how to do it right!


----------



## jimmytammy

DiznyDi said:


> Maybe its just my age showing - but I'd be sleeping until noon if I tried to do all in a day that you and Tammy do.





DiznyDi said:


> Can't wait to see what todays adventures hold!



Hey Diane!
Its funny when I combine these 2 quotes.  Here is what our plan is today (in other words, adventures today are a lot less adventurous than previous adventures)
1.Sleep in late(didn't work, got a business call at 7am)
2.Drink coffee on the balcony
3.Cook bacon and eggs in room
4.Hang out in room until our La Hacienda de San Angel reservation at 4
5.See Kenny G at least 2 shows(Tammy big fan, only saw him once, so long ago, Whitney Houston _opened for him!!_)
6.Maybe grab a nightcap at Belle Vue lounge with Will n Liz(if our bodies and eyes allow)
7.Sleep (in late if all works out)


----------



## jimmytammy

***WARNING** Heffalumps Ahead
  

 
                                                                         And finally, the worst kind of Heffalump 
                                                                         ever, the kind that follow you home, the 
                                                                         Captain D variety.  Casey knows I am giving
                                                                         him a hard time, it's what us Dads do!!
*


----------



## jimmytammy

Yesterday, as you can see in shots above, we went to MK, after grabbing lunch at The Wave.  We met up with AnnieT and her DH Alan.  Always great catching up with them, and though we don't see as much of them as we would like, we always seem to pick up right where we left off!
We caught FP on Buzz, then did Peoplemover, COP, caught another FP on Pooh(as seen above)then Philharmagic before parting ways.  Got one more FP in on BTMRR before heading out(Party night at MK).
So we caught boat Home and below will be some shots of the place we all love
Had a Bison burger at GP, very good!
                                                                           Has anyone seen this fire pit near Geyser Point?  
 
                                                                           Last night they were cooking marshmallows around it
Shot from WL dock as we were waiting 
 
boat back to Contemporary


----------



## jimmytammy

HalloWishes Fireworks cruise with Will n Liz aka wfc4life and sechem32


----------



## DVC Jen

Update on Ian...

He is doing really well.  Third surgery (2nd cataract) went almost as well as the one before it. The downside - he felt a lot more pain.  He felt and saw everything they were doing.  Not sure I could handle that.

His vision in the left eye is not as good as the right, but it wasn't before surgery either so we were expecting that.  As of last Thursday his eyesight was 20/40 (almost 20/30) in the right eye and 20/50 in the left.  Thursday afternoon he was out driving his new car that he was so worried we would have to take back.

This coming Thursday he goes for a check-up.  They are also going to see if his vision can be improved with corrective lenses (glasses more than likely).  We are really hoping for a solid 20/30 in the right eye and 20/40 in the left.  If they find it can be improved upon we will go to our regular eye doc and get the glasses.

He still has to be watched very closely for retinal detachment for the first 6 weeks.  After that the risk goes done - but it will still be a lifelong risk - as it always has been.

A week from today he gets to go back to work after nearly a month off.  I think he is looking forward to it.  I am going to miss him terribly.  I have gotten used to having him around.

@jimmytammy   Thanks for all the photos.  Starting to get a bit homesick.  Our 7th month window for BWV is approaching.  It will be nice to try some place new but I have to confess - I am not going to be too terribly disappointed if we aren't able to get in and stick with our current booked stay at BRV.


----------



## jimmytammy

Jen
So glad all is going well for you and Ian and sounds like much better days lie ahead for you both!  Prayers continue for healing and the better days

Glad to hear you are enjoying the pics


----------



## sleepydog25

Glad to hear, *Jen*.

As for the fire pit, *JT*, it's been there since they finished GP and the new pool. Now, I'm not sure how long they've been using it, but we noticed it back in July of 2016. I assumed it would be used for s'mores and such. I wish they had left an area to do outdoor family movie time, though. . .at least, I don't think they do that anymore.


----------



## Corinne

Great news Jen, continued prayers for you both!


----------



## twinklebug

That's the best kind of news Jen! So happy for Ian.
And he has his car


----------



## twinklebug

twinklebug said:


> It's under the MDE's Epcot dining:
> 
> Begins at 9:45 AM Fridays, Saturdays and Sundays
> Includes tea tasting, sandwiches and scones
> Pre-pay $30 per person (not including tip, I believe)
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/epcot/rose-and-crown-tea-experience/


David's Just posted a 4 minute video of this:




It surprised me that people seem to be in mixed groups at tables and the hostess is not really interacting with the guests. I had imagined her as walking among the tables, not standing and directing.

I'll have to think on this some more. We drink a ton of tea at home, and we're doing the GF Tea the day prior. Not like we need to do this.


----------



## jimmytammy

twinkle
Thats funny, thats me with the dark blue shirt on with the dumb look on my face with the hostess behind me
The young lady with long blonde hair that they scrolled over to quickly was doing a full video presentation for youtube and WDW magazine so you may get a better feel from her rather than this video.  We learned some things about teas we didn't know and she was informative.  I think because its so new, she seemed a bit nervous, but all in all we enjoyed it.  Honestly, for $30 it was a good experience.


----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## jimmytammy

My final time for seeing Illuminations.  
This was the show that did it for me.  Our 1st time in 99 at WDW, we stood for an hour(believe me, that hasn't happened again in years, lesson learned)waiting for this.  It had been a long day, full day at Seaworld followed by the fact we had tickets for all those days at WDW too.  So we grabbed a bite at Epcot and hung out for this.  I remember commenting to Tammy why would we be standing around for an hour to see fireworks when we can drive up and see em for our car on July 4 and Halloween at our local city park.  She told me it was her then SIL idea and we best not rock the boat!  So we waited and waited, then the lights went low, and the fellow started talking, then he blew the fire out, and I was hooked!!  I knew I was in for a treat cause this was nothing like those fireworks back home

Finale shots


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> twinkle
> Thats funny, thats me with the dark blue shirt on with the dumb look on my face with the hostess behind me
> The young lady with long blonde hair that they scrolled over to quickly was doing a full video presentation for youtube and WDW magazine so you may get a better feel from her rather than this video.  We learned some things about teas we didn't know and she was informative.  I think because its so new, she seemed a bit nervous, but all in all we enjoyed it.  Honestly, for $30 it was a good experience.


I thought I recognized that handsome fellow from somewhere!
You don't look bad at all, in fact there is more than one smile documented there and that's what Disney wants to see. 

She did seem very anxious, perhaps just time is needed for her to settle into the role.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> twinkle
> Thats funny, thats me with the dark blue shirt on with the dumb look on my face with the hostess behind me
> The young lady with long blonde hair that they scrolled over to quickly was doing a full video presentation for youtube and WDW magazine so you may get a better feel from her rather than this video.  We learned some things about teas we didn't know and she was informative.  I think because its so new, she seemed a bit nervous, but all in all we enjoyed it.  Honestly, for $30 it was a good experience.



I thought that’s why twinkle bug was posting that video when I first saw the post pop up. That we have a groupie YouTube star!


----------



## DVC Jen

twinklebug said:


> David's Just posted a 4 minute video of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It surprised me that people seem to be in mixed groups at tables and the hostess is not really interacting with the guests. I had imagined her as walking among the tables, not standing and directing.
> 
> I'll have to think on this some more. We drink a ton of tea at home, and we're doing the GF Tea the day prior. Not like we need to do this.


 

My mother in law was British.  Just asked Ian if he would like to do this in June since he has really been getting into drinking tea.  Our youngest also drinks it regularly.  Thanks for sharing.  I love it when we get to try new experiences at the world.  Keeps things fresh


----------



## sleepydog25

Ummm, who's David?


----------



## Granny

Hey guys, I've been AWOL for a while as I was on a retreat with my church group.  No computers allowed!

*Jen*...we are thrilled to hear the news about Ian!  We continue to hold you both in our prayers during his recovery.

*Jimmy*...very impressive!  I hope that you got at least the SAG (Screen Actor's Guild) minimum pay for your outstanding appearance on the video?  Thanks for all the photos too.  




sleepydog25 said:


> Ummm, who's David?



*Sleepy*, that's David's DVC Rental  https://www.dvcrequest.com/


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> Ummm, who's David?


Sorry - he calls his company David's DVC Rentals, just a guy from the Disboards who turned an idea into a thriving business. I'm a bit envious of him really - cool idea.


----------



## sleepydog25

I thought it was David's DVC Rentals, but (a) I didn't know he posted such videos, and (b) I was at work and forgot that most links don't show up on that computer. As soon as I got home, I saw the original link and watched the video.  Thanks!  And. I'm a sucker for Brit accents, btw. . .and *JT* that was a lovely unveiling of your napkin about halfway through. You are a natural on camera!


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> twinkle
> Thats funny, thats me with the dark blue shirt on with the dumb look on my face with the hostess behind me
> The young lady with long blonde hair that they scrolled over to quickly was doing a full video presentation for youtube and WDW magazine so you may get a better feel from her rather than this video.  We learned some things about teas we didn't know and she was informative.  I think because its so new, she seemed a bit nervous, but all in all we enjoyed it.  Honestly, for $30 it was a good experience.



Oh my gosh, I was cracking up, I’m like, hmmm does Cindy realize that’s Jimmy!!!???


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> Oh my gosh, I was cracking up, I’m like, hmmm does Cindy realize that’s Jimmy!!!???



*Corinne*...I had the exact same thought!  And when I saw Jimmy front and center in the video, I figured "no way is that a coincidence".  But it sure seemed like it!


----------



## Lakegirl

That is awesome!!!!


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> and *JT* that was a lovely unveiling of your napkin about halfway through.




I agree, here's a photo of Jimmy executing the classic "no look" napkin unfolding...not something that amateurs should try in public!

​


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> I agree, here's a photo of Jimmy executing the classic "no look" napkin unfolding...not something that amateurs should try in public!
> 
> View attachment 360610​



Looks like Im still half asleep!  The hostess was probably telling me please sir, put your napkin in your lap so we can finally get started
My DD asked me how I got in to this video, and like Statler and Waldorf say, "we entered a contest. Yea, we lost!!"


----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## jimmytammy

The one, the only, Mickey Mouse!  You are not a 
Mouse, you are a Rat!
Rat, schmat!  What do they know, they're tourists!
 
Rode Slinky Dog...AWESOME!!! This is a shot as we exited ride


----------



## jimmytammy

Some shots of concept art of Star Wars land


----------



## jimmytammy

Indy
  

Got lucky and snagged a reservation at 50s last minute
Will n Liz got a special dessert from the waiter for their anniversary


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Jimmy* - knew that was you & Tammy in the video; you did look a little intense . . . Tell Will & Liz Hello for DiznyDi & I . . .


----------



## Granny

*Jimmy*...you are doing an awesome job of posting pictures of your trip!  You are setting the bar pretty high for those heading to WDW in the not so distant future.  

Thank you for taking the time to get the pictures to us.  Yours is the first really positive review of the Slinky Dog coaster that I've read.  Is is similar to Seven Dwarfs Mine Train as far as speed/twists/turns?


----------



## twinklebug

Corinne said:


> Oh my gosh, I was cracking up, I’m like, hmmm does Cindy realize that’s Jimmy!!!???


With all the videos being posted in and about WDW I'm surprised we haven't seen more folk we know.

BTW - my daughter and I decided to release the R&C tea for the morning of 12/10. We think La Patisserie for breakfast pastries and coffee is more our cup of tea, so to speak.
If anyone is looking for a Two for Tea reservation that morning we can coordinate. PM me.

On another note, I've had a random target bag floating about my room that I decided to crack open and see what gems were enclosed. I was not disappointed at all. Found old maps of Fort Wilderness with Musket Mickey, shopping bags featuring the same (family laughed at me for saving, LOL) The old paper passes with the cord to wear on our wrists or pop through a button hole, Brand spanking new, crisp Disney dollars (who hoo!), The original Large poster map of Epcot, some promo material for the same, sort of a paper dial thing featuring all the attractions and lands, postcards... wow. I should have these archived better than a target bag.

I love treasure chests.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> With all the videos being posted in and about WDW I'm surprised we haven't seen more folk we know.
> 
> BTW - my daughter and I decided to release the R&C tea for the morning of 12/10. We think La Patisserie for breakfast pastries and coffee is more our cup of tea, so to speak.
> If anyone is looking for a Two for Tea reservation that morning we can coordinate. PM me.
> 
> On another note, I've had a random target bag floating about my room that I decided to crack open and see what gems were enclosed. I was not disappointed at all. Found old maps of Fort Wilderness with Musket Mickey, shopping bags featuring the same (family laughed at me for saving, LOL) The old paper passes with the cord to wear on our wrists or pop through a button hole, Brand spanking new, crisp Disney dollars (who hoo!), The original Large poster map of Epcot, some promo material for the same, sort of a paper dial thing featuring all the attractions and lands, postcards... wow. I should have these archived better than a target bag.
> 
> I love treasure chests.



Cool stuff twinklebug!  I've been doing a little cleaning out and run across a couple of old maps and left over ride ticket books.  Nothing like your treasure find though!


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Cool stuff twinklebug!  I've been doing a little cleaning out and run across a couple of old maps and left over ride ticket books.  Nothing like your treasure find though!


Oh those ride ticket books are amazing! Wish my parents had kept those.


----------



## twinklebug

twinklebug said:


> ...Found old maps of Fort Wilderness with Musket Mickey, shopping bags featuring the same (family laughed at me for saving, LOL) The old paper passes with the cord to wear on our wrists or pop through a button hole, Brand spanking new, crisp Disney dollars (who hoo!), The original Large poster map of Epcot, some promo material for the same, sort of a paper dial thing featuring all the attractions and lands, postcards... wow.
> 
> *I should have these archived better than a target bag.*



Just sharing... I've been looking up archival quality boxes etc to fix this haphazard storage solution I had. Special boxes are available as well as kits, but I just need the simplest solution that I may have on hand already. All sources I've read so far agree that common cardboard boxes are a huge no-no as they will contain acid. Apparently, a target bag was one of the best options for storing these documents in. Number 2 and 4 plastics work well. Who would have thunk? Steer clear of #3, PVC.

Still looking up to see if my Rubbermaid fabric Bento boxes would work. They have the right look.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Just a note . . . on eBay . . 

Disney Dollars go for as much 10 times face value
Old Disney paper tickets also going for big prices
Original Epcot Posters also selling for interesting prices

*twinklbug* - if you would sell on eBay, you probably would have enough to pay for that Tea experience . . . almost.


----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## jimmytammy

Maria and Enzos
  

 Very nice restaurant and tasty food


----------



## jimmytammy

BW CM pumpkin contest.


----------



## jimmytammy

*twinkle*
Cool findings for sure!  I love running up on nostalgic finds like yours.
As for the tea, I can't say I blame you for canceling if you are used to tea at a favorite spot, or know enough about teas to be knowledgable.  This IMO is designed to be a learning experience for newbies.  I do feel it will improve over time.  My 1st experience with high tea was at the Roman Baths in Bath, UK.  Talk about country come to town!  And all tea times after have had to live up to that, and so far I have not found one that surpasses.  

*Granny*
*


Granny said:



			Yours is the first really positive review of the Slinky Dog coaster that I've read. Is is similar to Seven Dwarfs Mine Train as far as speed/twists/turns?
		
Click to expand...

*
It is IMO, far better than Seven Dwarves. The theming on both are equal, with maybe a slight edge to Seven Dwarves on characters represented. But, thats where it separates.   1. It lasts longer 2. The thrills are there more, not in an intense way, just more creative track. But I believe this is because they had more room to work with.  3. Without giving it all away, very unique coaster in the way it shoots you like a slinky up the track. 4. Smooth ride all the way.  Will, who has some back issues commented as soon as we stepped off how he was concerned, but he would be willing to jump right back in line(if the line wasn't so long)
I highly recommend riding this for all!


----------



## Granny

*Jimmy*...thanks for the response on Slinky Dog coaster.  There are no FastPasses available for the week we will be there in December.  We'll have to try it out on another trip sometime!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> *Jimmy*...thanks for the response on Slinky Dog coaster.  There are no FastPasses available for the week we will be there in December.  We'll have to try it out on another trip sometime!



You might check it before park closing if you have a later day at DHS.  And be aware that the parks frequently don't update the wait time or escalate it, probably to discourage people riding late.  So it ends up being short waits but you have to get in line to see.  We frequently did that at TSM before Toy Story Land.   

And I've read Slinky Dog is best in the dark.


----------



## Granny

Hey Groupies, here's an article on DVC News site that shows an inordinate 10% rise in assessed value for VWL 2018 vs 2017.  

https://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/d...-dvc-resorts-at-walt-disney-world#prettyPhoto

All other resorts not being actively sold remained flat year over year in assessed value.  Anyone have a good explanation for this one?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Hey Groupies, here's an article on DVC News site that shows an inordinate 10% rise in assessed value for VWL 2018 vs 2017.
> 
> https://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/d...-dvc-resorts-at-walt-disney-world#prettyPhoto
> 
> All other resorts not being actively sold remained flat year over year in assessed value.  Anyone have a good explanation for this one?



Probably the Reunion Station concierge building.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Probably the Reunion Station concierge building.



Or they stuck VWL with the entire value of the new pool.


----------



## DiznyDi

I sure am appreciating your photos JT.  Thanks so much!  Too funny you were featured in Twinkles video!

I'm usually a pretty good planner for our trips to the World.  But this year - not so much.  Is there a DVC Christmas party this year?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DiznyDi said:


> I sure am appreciating your photos JT.  Thanks so much!  Too funny you were featured in Twinkles video!
> 
> I'm usually a pretty good planner for our trips to the World.  But this year - not so much.  Is there a DVC Christmas party this year?



Do you mean like the Merry Mixers Di?  If so then there isn't.   And last year they had the 2 December Moonlight Magic events at Epcot but not this year.  The only thing I can think of at the moment is the Christmas DVC dinner.   December went from being the only month with DVC parties to none!  (more or less)


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks Kathy.  Yes, it was the Merry Mixer that I was referencing.  Love your Corgi wiggle-butt!  We have a new Corgi that has moved in next door - his name is Rascal.  What a sweetheart!  He wanders over to visit from time to time.

Rain all week-end is in our forecast.  Hope the rest of our Groupies will fare better.


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies,

Happy Friday! Di we are going to have a rainy Saturday too (Nor’easter)......so I’ll be taking advantage of the Hallmark Channel Countdown to Christmas  (*Granny *I recall *Mrs. Granny *enjoys Hallmark Channel as well)!

I have been on a few more interviews and have another lined up for next week, hoping just the right role is on the horizon. I am not panicking just yet, but I will be more comfortable with our son newly engaged and a September wedding planned!


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> so I’ll be taking advantage of the Hallmark Channel Countdown to Christmas  (*Granny *I recall *Mrs. Granny *enjoys Hallmark Channel as well)!



Oh yeah, Mrs. Granny is in full swing.  We will have to delete hours of programming from our DVR so she can stock up on the Hallmark Christmas movies!




Corinne said:


> I have been on a few more interviews and have another lined up for next week, hoping just the right role is on the horizon. I am not panicking just yet, but I will be more comfortable with our son newly engaged and a September wedding planned!





....I hope everything goes well with the interviews, and that you find a fulfilling position that will meet your needs!  






DiznyDi said:


> Rain all week-end is in our forecast. Hope the rest of our Groupies will fare better.



Started raining last night and hasn't stopped yet!


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> Oh yeah, Mrs. Granny is in full swing.  We will have to delete hours of programming from our DVR so she can stock up on the Hallmark Christmas movies!


I actually have to say I have a “few” that are on our DVR year round! Dana laughs at me!

I appreciate the well wishes!  Thanks so much!!


----------



## DVC Jen

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> Happy Friday! Di we are going to have a rainy Saturday too (Nor’easter)......so I’ll be taking advantage of the Hallmark Channel Countdown to Christmas  (*Granny *I recall *Mrs. Granny *enjoys Hallmark Channel as well)!
> 
> I have been on a few more interviews and have another lined up for next week, hoping just the right role is on the horizon. I am not panicking just yet, but I will be more comfortable with our son newly engaged and a September wedding planned!




LOVE the Hallmark Channel!  It has been so cold and rainy here I was ready for the Christmas countdown to begin.  Now this weekend we are expecting 80 degrees and sunny.  LOL

Crossing my fingers for the job interviews.


----------



## Corinne

Thanks so much Jen, I really appreciate it!!


I found a shirt for all of us Hallmark Channel fans!


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> Thanks so much Jen, I really appreciate it!!
> 
> 
> I found a shirt for all of us Hallmark Channel fans!



Now I have to hide this thread from Mrs. Granny...or it would be on order right now!


----------



## DVC Jen

Corinne said:


> Thanks so much Jen, I really appreciate it!!
> 
> 
> I found a shirt for all of us Hallmark Channel fans!
> 
> 
> View attachment 361136


----------



## DVC Jen

Granny said:


> Now I have to hide this thread from Mrs. Granny...or it would be on order right now!


 

I want the mug!


----------



## twinklebug

Oh the mug! That's cute and very appropriate for cocoa. Although, apparently I'm missing something with the Hallmark Channel. I admit to rarely watching it when I had it. Was more of a Disney XD gal. 

So... watching: Dodgers vs Sox last night, what a long game. Again, I don't have the channel that was running it, but I had the play by play up.

Inning 9, 10, 11 (I see where this is going, coffee anyone?)
12, 13, 14 (Forgot my sleeping bag!)
15, 16 (I can't feel my brain)
17 (officially labeled as a zombie)
18! Congrats LA!

Holy smokes... If I were the Sox, around 2am I'd have just said, "You know what LAD? We've won enough, it's your turn. I'm going to bed."
... and this is why I don't play sports.


----------



## Lakegirl

Go Red Sox!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Got home Friday night, rain was a factor in driving, but not terrible.  I do think flying is going to become a better option for us as the years tick away. Its getting harder for me to see at night, esp. in rainy conditions, plus a couple near misses with cars that are insistent that they come really close to nipping my front bumper

Here are a few more pics from the last day or 2 of the trip
   

 Billy Ocean put on a great show!  He constantly moves around the stage, and takes lots of pictures with the fans


----------



## jimmytammy

Small World
  
Gastons Tavern                                                 Took this picture just outside China Pavilion


----------



## DiznyDi

Moose dust coming your way Corinne that the perfect opportunity for gainful employment comes along!

Glad you made it home safe and sound JT!  Love your sunset photo.

More rain for us....all week...


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> . . . . . . .  I do think flying is going to become a better option for us as the years tick away. . . . . . .



I have consistently stated that after I retire, other than returning to Aulani, there is no reason to ever get on an airplane again.  I have seen many places in the world, but I have missed so much in our own country flying over great things to see and do in the past 40 years that I just want to stop when I want, pee when I want, eat when I want, stop where I want, and avoid the "Terminal" experience; you know, arrive when they say, stand where they say, line up, get back, sit here, get out, empty your bags, take off your shoes, what have you got there?, you can't have that, you must have this, pay how much for water?, cancelled, postponed, delayed, , , , , ah, , , OK, I'm better now.  Just had to get that out.  Sorry.  Plus I fit better in my car seat and can pass gas and laugh.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Jimmytammy...so glad you made it home safe and sound.

We go back and forth....drive or fly?  We are flying to Knoxville for our yearly November trip to celebrate the Christmas shows in Dollywood.

We are considering the auto train for WDW.  Hilton Head in May will be a drive.

Best wishes as you decide.  Be safe.


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> I have consistently stated that after I retire, other than returning to Aulani, there is no reason to ever get on an airplane again.  I have seen many places in the world, but I have missed so much in our own country flying over great things to see and do in the past 40 years that I just want to stop when I want, pee when I want, eat when I want, stop where I want, and avoid the "Terminal" experience; you know, arrive when they say, stand where they say, line up, get back, sit here, get out, empty your bags, take off your shoes, what have you got there?, you can't have that, you must have this, pay how much for water?, cancelled, postponed, delayed, , , , , ah, , , OK, I'm better now.  Just had to get that out.  Sorry.  Plus I fit better in my car seat and can pass gas and laugh.



*DDad*...it is so comforting to know that when you do have your retirement party, you already have your speech written out!  

I'll toast to that!


----------



## vwlfan

Corinne said:


> Thanks so much Jen, I really appreciate it!!
> 
> 
> I found a shirt for all of us Hallmark Channel fans!
> 
> 
> View attachment 361136


Bought that sweatshirt for my wife. It in NO WAY looked like the shirt shown! Faded print, much smaller image.  Caveat Emptor.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> *DDad*...it is so comforting to know that when you do have your retirement party, you already have your speech written out!
> 
> I'll toast to that!



Save me a parking place.


----------



## DVC Jen

Dizny Dad said:


> I have consistently stated that after I retire, other than returning to Aulani, there is no reason to ever get on an airplane again.   Plus I fit better in my car seat and can pass gas and laugh.


----------



## sleepydog25

vwlfan said:


> Bought that sweatshirt for my wife. It in NO WAY looked like the shirt shown! Faded print, much smaller image.  Caveat Emptor.


Good to know, *vwlfan*!  Given neither I nor my wife are Hallmark movie fans (there's only so much fake snow I can take--no offense to those who love Hallmark or fake snow), it's not an issue; however, other Hallmark lovers will appreciate your insight. 

Had gotten no new notices of posts on this page, so surprised I was when I got on and saw nearly two pages worth of comments I hadn't seen. Well wishes to all Groupies out there!


----------



## jimmytammy

My DW and her DBF Tearsa need the shirt and the mug!  They love the HM channel and watch every single one on recording while cross stitching on Sat.  When Capt D and I step in from work on Sat I can tell they are watching it because Tammy gives me this look of "don't talk" with her eyes, eyes that could pierce the devil 

Dad and Granny, I want in on the retirement festivities.  In fact, I wanna retire too!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Part of my Retirement Festivities will be to visit as many Groupies as DiznyDi & I can find  . . .unannounced of course, and only staying a couple of weeks at each place.   Please leave the light on in 2020.


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> Part of my Retirement Festivities will be to visit as many Groupies as DiznyDi & I can find  . . .unannounced of course, and only staying a couple of weeks at each place.   Please leave the light on in 2020.


Sorry, *Dad*, but we live where you have to pump in the sunshine. . .and our deck lights are out. . .umm, permanently.


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> Part of my Retirement Festivities will be to visit as many Groupies as DiznyDi & I can find  . . .unannounced of course, and only staying a couple of weeks at each place.   Please leave the light on in 2020.




Oh wow, *DDad*...I didn't know you were going to go all Cousin Eddie on us!  We're looking forward to your unannounced visit!






​


----------



## DVC Jen

jimmytammy said:


> My DW and her DBF Tearsa need the shirt and the mug!  They love the HM channel and watch every single one on recording while cross stitching on Sat.  When Capt D and I step in from work on Sat I can tell they are watching it because Tammy gives me this look of "don't talk" with her eyes, eyes that could pierce the devil




This really made me laugh. I have a crochet shop on Etsy so the holiday season is my SUPER busy time.  I am already swamped. So something mindless and happy that I can binge watch while working is perfect for me.  I have given my family that look quite often.


----------



## wildernessDad

I'm checking in.  All is well.  I hope you all are well also!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Checking in groupies......Our last trip was to VGF....wow!! But now waiting to get back to VWL (at Copper Creek this time) in November 2019. Must live through others posts until then


----------



## jimmytammy

Come on by Dad and Di, would love to have a visit with you folks!

WD and BWV Dreaming, thank for checking in and letting us know all is well with you folks


----------



## cmoliver5

Hi All! First stay at VWL (BRV specifically) is booked for May. Staying in a studio and my kiddos will be 3 and 16mo when we travel. Any key suggestions from any regulars with young ones? This will be our oldest’s third trip and our youngest a first so we’ve at least got some experience doing WDW with kids. 

Our plan is 4 nights with 3 day single park tickets. We’re going to do an all MK trip this time around so we can enjoy the boats and avoid too much crisscrossing around property.


----------



## sleepydog25

cmoliver5 said:


> Hi All! First stay at VWL (BRV specifically) is booked for May. Staying in a studio and my kiddos will be 3 and 16mo when we travel. Any key suggestions from any regulars with young ones? This will be our oldest’s third trip and our youngest a first so we’ve at least got some experience doing WDW with kids.
> 
> Our plan is 4 nights with 3 day single park tickets. We’re going to do an all MK trip this time around so we can enjoy the boats and avoid too much crisscrossing around property.


 *cmoliver5! *You've stumbled across the friendliest thread on the DIS! (Self-proclamation doesn't make it NOT true ) I believe I speak for all when saying you will love VWL! For the record, the new Copper Creek is--well--new, I believe you'll love the quieter environs of the older VWL. A tad more space, too. If you've not done so, I'd recommend requesting a higher floor with a lake view. That would give you the best odds of seeing the EWP in the evenings. They do have a number of activities, though I haven't taken a young child there in years. One thing you can do that the 3-yr old might like is to ask for a Hidden Mickey hint sheet at the front desk, and then you can go on an adventure to find them. There is a splash pad pool area that is relatively new (three years?) which they'll enjoy, as well. At night, they do s'mores at the fire pit near Geyser Point, and last I heard, they still do family movie night inside the VWL building. You can rent bikes, take a walk over to Ft Wilderness and see ponies, and look for animal tracks in the sidewalks all around the Lodge. As for travel to MK, we prefer boats since they're almost an attraction themselves. Have fun, and again, welcome!


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Hi everyone.  It's been a while since I have been around this board.  We just closed on our second contract (AKV this time).   We are currently planning a trip with extended family in September of 2019 in a 2 bedroom.  My husband and I agree we want to be near MK for convenience and my first choice would be Wilderness Lodge but my husband wants Bay Lake.  My in-laws  (mother and father in-law, along with sister in law and her new boyfriend and his son) haven't really voiced an opinion since we are paying with our points but they love the Bay Lake idea since they can walk to MK.  The rooms themselves look fine and it will be nice having a third bathroom but the theme of the Contemporary really doesn't do it for me.  We don't want to do a split stay so it's all or nothing.  Should I try and do some hardcore convincing to get everyone to agree to Wilderness Lodge or give Bay Lake a try despite feeling like it's such a sterile place to spend time? 

Side note, we stayed VWL last December, staying AKL this December and the Grand next December so it isn't like I have another Wilderness Lodge trip coming up but I am also only one person out of 8.


----------



## Granny

cmoliver5 said:


> Hi All! First stay at VWL (BRV specifically) is booked for May. Staying in a studio and my kiddos will be 3 and 16mo when we travel. Any key suggestions from any regulars with young ones? This will be our oldest’s third trip and our youngest a first so we’ve at least got some experience doing WDW with kids.
> 
> Our plan is 4 nights with 3 day single park tickets. We’re going to do an all MK trip this time around so we can enjoy the boats and avoid too much crisscrossing around property.



Glad to see you stopping by here!  

We don't have small children, but I wanted to give you some information on transportation to and from WL to MK since that will be your park destination for this trip.  There are actually three options on how to get there:

1.  Bus.  This is often the quickest way to get from WL to MK.  We have never used this transportation option but it is a good one especially if boat trips are not attractive to you.

2.  Boat from WL dock to MK:  There is a line for the MK boat at the WL dock.  This boat takes you directly from WL to MK.  This is the most common method we have used over the years, and typically they run the bigger boats that allow you to roll your stroller right onto the boat without folding it up.  They tend to run every 20 minutes and can get crowded at certain points during the day.

3.  Bay Lake boat to Contemporary Resort.  There are two boats which run around Bay Lake to the three Bay Lake resorts.   One goes clockwise (Wilderness Lodge - Contemporary - Fort Wilderness) and the other counter-clockwise (WL-FW-CR).  They are typically small boats, so you would have to fold up any stroller to get on one.  But if the line for the direct-to-MK boat is long, you may want to wait for one of the clockwise boats to come and from there it is a short ride to Contemporary Resort.  From there it is a very easy walk over to the MK entrance.  We've done this option many times...just look for the boat coming from Fort Wilderness and it will take you to Contemporary next.

The same options are also available for the return trip to Wilderness Lodge, but for that we almost always just wait for the boat that takes us directly to WL from MK.

Good luck with your trip planning.  The weather in May should be very nice!


----------



## sleepydog25

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> Hi everyone.  It's been a while since I have been around this board.  We just closed on our second contract (AKV this time).   We are currently planning a trip with extended family in September of 2019 in a 2 bedroom.  My husband and I agree we want to be near MK for convenience and my first choice would be Wilderness Lodge but my husband wants Bay Lake.  My in-laws  (mother and father in-law, along with sister in law and her new boyfriend and his son) haven't really voiced an opinion since we are paying with our points but they love the Bay Lake idea since they can walk to MK.  The rooms themselves look fine and it will be nice having a third bathroom but the theme of the Contemporary really doesn't do it for me.  We don't want to do a split stay so it's all or nothing.  Should I try and do some hardcore convincing to get everyone to agree to Wilderness Lodge or give Bay Lake a try despite feeling like it's such a sterile place to spend time?
> 
> Side note, we stayed VWL last December, staying AKL this December and the Grand next December so it isn't like I have another Wilderness Lodge trip coming up but I am also only one person out of 8.


Welcome back!  You are in a quandary to be sure, but here's my advice for what it's worth (it and $2.50 will get you cup of cheap coffee).
a) If the crowd wants BLT, then I'd do that. Chances are they don't take as many trips as you, and it would be special.
b) Based on your comments, it doesn't appear you've actually stayed at BLT. Yes, to some, they can appear sterile looking. However, I prefer the term "clean lines" and "modern." I had reservations the first time I stayed there, but I've now been in BLT three times and enjoyed it each time. Some don't like the modern look; I don't like the new fireworks at MK; I don't like Frozen. My larger point is that it's still Disney, and you will still get that Disney vibe.
c) With that many people, you will love the extra bathroom. Trust me.
d) Convenience. MK is a walk away, as are the buses to other resorts leaving MK. The monorail is at your disposal. Some of the better shopping is at the CR. And though the BLT pool is only average, the CR pool is yours to use, too, and it's better. 
e) I think you will like BLT; however, if you don't and the others do, the trip should be fun, anyway. Conversely, if they wind up not liking BLT, you can always say "I told you so."  

Truly, I think you should give BLT a shot. It's now one of my top three or four resorts at Disney, and I believe you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Crabby_Dan

sleepydog25 said:


> Conversely, if they wind up not liking BLT, you can always say "I told you so."



I know that’s what I would do. In fact, I live for this


----------



## Corinne

vwlfan said:


> Bought that sweatshirt for my wife. It in NO WAY looked like the shirt shown! Faded print, much smaller image.  Caveat Emptor.


 

That’s disappointing! I saw a number of them on Etsy, I am thinking of buying a mug.


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> My DW and her DBF Tearsa need the shirt and the mug!  They love the HM channel and watch every single one on recording while cross stitching on Sat.  When Capt D and I step in from work on Sat I can tell they are watching it because Tammy gives me this look of "don't talk" with her eyes, eyes that could pierce the devil
> 
> Dad and Granny, I want in on the retirement festivities.  In fact, I wanna retire too!!




That’s so funny so many of us Groupie ladies love Hallmark Channel! I have to say, I am really sad we won’t be going to WDW next month, but, I WILL be booking next December! Until then I shall live vicariously through you all!​


----------



## Dizny Dad

Wow!  It is so good to hear from so many new Groupies!!  And a pleasure to hear Wilderness Dad is still doing well; must be real busy getting ready for us all to show up this December at his house!

And to Granny; I promise not to show up until it is full . . . just sayin'.


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

sleepydog25 said:


> Welcome back!  You are in a quandary to be sure, but here's my advice for what it's worth (it and $2.50 will get you cup of cheap coffee).
> a) If the crowd wants BLT, then I'd do that. Chances are they don't take as many trips as you, and it would be special.
> b) Based on your comments, it doesn't appear you've actually stayed at BLT. Yes, to some, they can appear sterile looking. However, I prefer the term "clean lines" and "modern." I had reservations the first time I stayed there, but I've now been in BLT three times and enjoyed it each time. Some don't like the modern look; I don't like the new fireworks at MK; I don't like Frozen. My larger point is that it's still Disney, and you will still get that Disney vibe.
> c) With that many people, you will love the extra bathroom. Trust me.
> d) Convenience. MK is a walk away, as are the buses to other resorts leaving MK. The monorail is at your disposal. Some of the better shopping is at the CR. And though the BLT pool is only average, the CR pool is yours to use, too, and it's better.
> e) I think you will like BLT; however, if you don't and the others do, the trip should be fun, anyway. Conversely, if they wind up not liking BLT, you can always say "I told you so."
> 
> Truly, I think you should give BLT a shot. It's now one of my top three or four resorts at Disney, and I believe you'll enjoy it.



Thank you!  You are correct I have never stayed at Bay Lake (or even contemporary) and I have always wanted to give it a try.  I guess this is my opportunity to bite the bullet.  I think I might be able to squeeze in an arrival night stay the day before everyone gets there with just our family at VWL because I miss it too much.  Luckily it will just be a boat ride away the whole trip.


----------



## jimmytammy

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> Hi everyone.  It's been a while since I have been around this board.  We just closed on our second contract (AKV this time).   We are currently planning a trip with extended family in September of 2019 in a 2 bedroom.  My husband and I agree we want to be near MK for convenience and my first choice would be Wilderness Lodge but my husband wants Bay Lake.  My in-laws  (mother and father in-law, along with sister in law and her new boyfriend and his son) haven't really voiced an opinion since we are paying with our points but they love the Bay Lake idea since they can walk to MK.  The rooms themselves look fine and it will be nice having a third bathroom but the theme of the Contemporary really doesn't do it for me.  We don't want to do a split stay so it's all or nothing.  Should I try and do some hardcore convincing to get everyone to agree to Wilderness Lodge or give Bay Lake a try despite feeling like it's such a sterile place to spend time?
> 
> Side note, we stayed VWL last December, staying AKL this December and the Grand next December so it isn't like I have another Wilderness Lodge trip coming up but I am also only one person out of 8.



Another fan of BLT(who BTW didn't like the idea of the "modern" look).  But I fell in love with the place!  We have stayed there at least 3 times, and loved every trip.  The proximity of MK, the amenities of great choices of restaurants, plus the monorail to other resort eats, boat ride away to WL and Trails Ends for their amenities, makes for a great central location.  The extra bathroom, TOTWL, etc, etc.  I went with a somewhat open mind, and am glad I did.  

Give it a try, you may find you like it.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Another fan of BLT(who BTW didn't like the idea of the "modern" look).  But I fell in love with the place!  We have stayed there at least 3 times, and loved every trip.  The proximity of MK, the amenities of great choices of restaurants, plus the monorail to other resort eats, boat ride away to WL and Trails Ends for their amenities, makes for a great central location.  The extra bathroom, TOTWL, etc, etc.  I went with a somewhat open mind, and am glad I did.
> 
> Give it a try, you may find you like it.




​


----------



## DVC Jen

Corinne said:


> That’s disappointing! I saw a number of them on Etsy, I am thinking of buying a mug.




 You may have much better luck buying one on Etsy.  As they are different venders/sellers than the one  who is selling that exact same shirt/mug.  Just make sure to check the sellers ratings to get a good one.


----------



## wildernessDad

Dizny Dad said:


> Wow!  It is so good to hear from so many new Groupies!!  And a pleasure to hear Wilderness Dad is still doing well; must be real busy getting ready for us all to show up this December at his house!
> 
> And to Granny; I promise not to show up until it is full . . . just sayin'.


I read what you say.


----------



## wildernessDad

So, who's planning the meet-ups?  I see that I may be there a bit early for some, but I'm not too far away.  Actually, I'm 10 minutes from our beloved Lodge.  So, don't rule me out.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Sunday Folks!!
Its a beautiful sunny, brisk day here in NC.  Fall is upon us finally, and the leaves are starting to show it.  I love this time of year
We went to a Holiday crafts show Friday to kick start the festive season, and yesterday Capt D and I met up with some friends from my HS days at a classic car auction.  Nice just to have some days without them being work filled
I hope all the groupies are doing good and enjoying life!!


----------



## DVC Jen

With mixed feelings - I did it this morning.  I changed our stay from BRV to BWV per Ian's request.  He really wanted to try some place new.  I think it will be nice to stay there, but can't quite shake the little bit of sadness about not being "home".


----------



## iheartglaciers

DVC Jen said:


> With mixed feelings - I did it this morning.  I changed our stay from BRV to BWV per Ian's request.  He really wanted to try some place new.  I think it will be nice to stay there, but can't quite shake the little bit of sadness about not being "home".



Feeling the same way!! We were set to stay at CCV next month, but had the chance to switch to VGF.  We jumped on it because we’ve never stayed there before and it’s also supposed to be nice during the holidays.  But WL is home and I especially love it at Christmas.


----------



## bobbiwoz

DVC Jen said:


> With mixed feelings - I did it this morning.  I changed our stay from BRV to BWV per Ian's request.  He really wanted to try some place new.  I think it will be nice to stay there, but can't quite shake the little bit of sadness about not being "home".


I hope you do enjoy your BWV stay.  We sort of alternate our December stays between Wilderness Lodge area and BWV.  This year we are hosting good friends at BRV....can hardly wait to show off our favorite home resort to these friends.


----------



## twinklebug

DVC Jen said:


> With mixed feelings - I did it this morning.  I changed our stay from BRV to BWV per Ian's request.  He really wanted to try some place new.  I think it will be nice to stay there, but can't quite shake the little bit of sadness about not being "home".


I love both and don't think you can go wrong with the Boardwalk at any season. Did you put in a room request? I always as for a room on the green as it's quiet, but still near the boats with a view of the Beach Club's lighthouse when you look to the left. The music from below drifts up to the room too. We've made many great memories there.


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Monday morning Groupies!
Welcome to the new folks that have wandered over to our thread! 

Corinne - I'm so sorry we'll miss you this year .  With our scheduled plans, we'll not have a Dec trip next year.  We're planning a big family November trip.  Really don't think I can talk DDad into December too.

DDaughter and I have stayed at BLT and enjoyed it very much.  So much in fact that I'm hopeful of securing a GV at the 7 mo window for the big Nov trip next year.


----------



## DVC Jen

twinklebug said:


> I love both and don't think you can go wrong with the Boardwalk at any season. Did you put in a room request? I always as for a room on the green as it's quiet, but still near the boats with a view of the Beach Club's lighthouse when you look to the left. The music from below drifts up to the room too. We've made many great memories there.




Not yet. I am going to call this week and request a high floor.  A friend who owns at BWV gave me a few room numbers so I can request to be in that area.  We are hoping to be able to see some of Illuminations from our balcony.  Regardless of where we end up - it is a beautiful area and beautiful resort so I am sure it will be fine.


----------



## Dizny Dad

I am still having a problem relating the acronym BRV to our Lodge.  I have had to go back and reread a few posts because my brain got lost on BRV.  I know over time my brain will connect to BRV when reading posts, but for right now, I will still be using VWL, just to make me feel warm & fuzzy ('cause I'm old, too).


----------



## Dizny Dad

wildernessDad said:


> So, who's planning the meet-ups?  I see that I may be there a bit early for some, but I'm not too far away.  Actually, I'm 10 minutes from our beloved Lodge.  So, don't rule me out.



Not sure about any formal meets set, but do not worry - You would never be ruled out!


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> I am still having a problem relating the acronym BRV to our Lodge.  I have had to go back and reread a few posts because my brain got lost on BRV.  I know over time my brain will connect to BRV when reading posts, but for right now, I will still be using VWL, just to make me feel warm & fuzzy ('cause I'm old, too).


See? You're nicer than me, *Dad*.  I will continue to call it VWL out of spite for Disney choosing that absurd name.


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> See? You're nicer than me, *Dad*.  I will continue to call it VWL out of spite for Disney choosing that absurd name.


Could have been worse: Bedrock Villas  (or is that name reserved by Hanna Barbera?)


----------



## Dizny Dad

twinklebug said:


> Could have been worse: Bedrock Villas  (or is that name reserved by Hanna Barbera?)



Could have been; but we still Paris . . . . . . (Old Memories of the before time at VWL)


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Folks! 
Here is a video, bout 8 mins long with me and CaptD(Casey)featured at the British Tea Experience in Rose N Crown.  It may do a better job of explaining it, and a bit more professional than I can do it justice.


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy said:


> Hey Folks!
> Here is a video, bout 8 mins long with me and CaptD(Casey)featured at the British Tea Experience in Rose N Crown.  It may do a better job of explaining it, and a bit more professional than I can do it justice.


Thank you!  I enjoy the Camomile, Honey and Vanilla tea....looking forward to trying the tea experience someday!


----------



## Brian Noble

Dizny Dad said:


> I have seen many places in the world, but I have missed so much in our own country flying over great things to see and do


I've started telling my navigation app to avoid highways when I'm not on a tight schedule. It takes a little longer, but I've been amazed at how much more connected I feel.



jimmytammy said:


> Give it a try, you may find you like it.


Good advice in most any situation! Especially when applied to new DVC resorts, with an additional: "Let's see what our favorite touches at this new-to-us resort will be!"


----------



## Dizny Dad

Same thing Enrico Fermi said, but about our thread . . . . . . . . Where is everybody?

If interested, read Enrico Fermi's Paradox.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dad
Im here!!


----------



## Granny

I got my email that my Magic Bands have shipped so I know it's getting close to the next trip!  

It was also a good reminder to order delivery/pickup for my Owner's Locker.  For some reason I seem to have the toughest time remembering to schedule that!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Granny said:


> I got my email that my Magic Bands have shipped so I know it's getting close to the next trip!
> 
> It was also a good reminder to order delivery/pickup for my Owner's Locker.  For some reason I seem to have the toughest time remembering to schedule that!


Our box came earlier this week.  We just mailed our friends the two that belong to them.  Is there any way to have had them go directly to our friends and not be sent to us?  We four are on the same reservation. If there is a way, I would love to know.  Save us packing and sending.


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> Where is everybody?


Working. Sigh. . .and not flying through space to a distant solar system; however, I'm certain, given that I teach high schoolers, I have been visited by aliens.


----------



## twinklebug

Been here, checking in.
Trying to get stuff done and together. Less than a month to go to our trip and I hate coming back home to chaos. Desk, house, work... all needs a good organization.
The fluffy one helped me out by spilling my coffee all over my desk this morning. New keyboard, check. Toss any notes that got soaked, sigh, check.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bobbiwoz said:


> Our box came earlier this week.  We just mailed our friends the two that belong to them.  Is there any way to have had them go directly to our friends and not be sent to us?  We four are on the same reservation. If there is a way, I would love to know.  Save us packing and sending.



Not the Magic bands afaik. If it were separate rooms they could but not if you’re all in the same Villa. The magical express information can be set up to go to them though I believe.


----------



## bobbiwoz

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Not the Magic bands afaik. If it were separate rooms they could but not if you’re all in the same Villa. The magical express information can be set up to go to them though I believe.


Thanks.  They called me today and were happy to get new red MBs for our “celebrating Christmas “ trip that’s coming up!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Bobbiwoz’s nostalgic time.  When we moved we had to downsize lots of things, including Christmas ornaments and the size of our Christmas tree.  We host Coast Guard recruits for Thanksgiving and Christmas, so we do like to have the house decorated for Christmas by Thanksgiving.  I am pulling out ornaments that we did keep.  Here are four that we kept, and they represent four years of sending/sharing Disboards Christmas trees.  Three of the four represent stays at VWL, (as it will always be represented) and one at BWV. 2007, 2008, 2009 and 2011 are represented.


----------



## jimmytammy

Love the ornaments Bobbi!!!
I so fondly remember the Christmas tree exchange, and participated several times, sharing our own little tree a few of those times.

Speaking of Christmas, is anyone looking towards booking for next Dec.?  We are planning on booking 2 1 beds at VWL Dec 7-14(really missing not being there this Dec.)and our DD, her DH and our DGS will be joining us.  Possibly switching over to BLT or Kidani if they are available at the 7 mo mark, just because of the extra restroom in the 1 beds.  But if not, I will be perfectly happy at VWL


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy said:


> Love the ornaments Bobbi!!!
> I so fondly remember the Christmas tree exchange, and participated several times, sharing our own little tree a few of those times.
> 
> Speaking of Christmas, is anyone looking towards booking for next Dec.?  We are planning on booking 2 1 beds at VWL Dec 7-14(really missing not being there this Dec.)and our DD, her DH and our DGS will be joining us.  Possibly switching over to BLT or Kidani if they are available at the 7 mo mark, just because of the extra restroom in the 1 beds.  But if not, I will be perfectly happy at VWL



Glad you shared a tree too!

We want to invite our Ohio neighbors and for sure it will be at the VWL.  We will be booking beginning December 9, 2019!  Yippie!


----------



## Starwind

jimmytammy said:


> Love the ornaments Bobbi!!!
> I so fondly remember the Christmas tree exchange, and participated several times, sharing our own little tree a few of those times.
> 
> Speaking of Christmas, is anyone looking towards booking for next Dec.?  We are planning on booking 2 1 beds at VWL Dec 7-14(really missing not being there this Dec.)and our DD, her DH and our DGS will be joining us.  Possibly switching over to BLT or Kidani if they are available at the 7 mo mark, just because of the extra restroom in the 1 beds.  But if not, I will be perfectly happy at VWL



We are !  And hoping to participate in a Groupies meet !

Unfortunately we will probably be sailing on the Disney Dream for the dates you'll be there, just missing you :-(

SW


----------



## twinklebug

Good night Artist Point 

https://twitter.com/TheDCLBlog/status/1061434124634857473


----------



## jimmytammy

twinklebug said:


> Good night Artist Point
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheDCLBlog/status/1061434124634857473


Sad day for us WL fans.  Even though I didn't frequent AP, it still seems like another way they have dumbed down the resort.  It wont keep me away, as many other things draw me there than the restaurants, though TL and now GP are pluses, not the thing that says "hey, I want to stay at WL!"
Its the ambiance, the architecture, just the warm, cozy feel of it all that continues drawing my heart back there.  But knowing AP was a small piece of it that is now being homogenized doesnt bode well with many of us.  Cant change it, but hopefully Disney will see a mistake has been made and they will return it to a better place.  Don't get me wrong SW and the 7 are a great idea for a CM, just not in this location.


----------



## jimmytammy

*Happy Veterans Day!!!!*
I know there are a few folks here who served and I just want to say how honored I am to know you.  Many in my family served and are still serving and I know the sacrifice 1st hand they and their families endured to allow the remainder of us to sleep safe at night.  War is never the answer, and I dont agree with a lot of conflicts we as a nation have been in.  But these folks go because they serve their country and the oath they took.  I worked many years with a Vietnam vet, and he didn't deserve what our nation served up to him when he returned.  My Uncle was at the Battle of the Bulge.  He went over a good ol country boy, and returned a grizzled vet who carried the weight of the world on his shoulders from things he saw, things he had to do to stay alive. 
So if you see a Vet today, thank them!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

twinklebug said:


> Good night Artist Point
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheDCLBlog/status/1061434124634857473



The Smoky Portobello Mushroom soup was so good!


----------



## Brian Noble

Re: Artist's Point. I never managed to go; there were always higher priorities for me for Signature dining. It was always on the "let's try that this trip" list, but it never made the final cut.

I suspect I am not alone. 

On brighter news: I'm taking on a new volunteer role that has the potential to feed into my ego rather than truly be for service. In the Old Days, I would have taken this on without thinking about how it might be for the wrong reasons. (In fact, I probably would have done it for the wrong reasons.) Now it's an opportunity for me to renew my commitment, because without doing that I won't be serving the role properly.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Good night Artist Point
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheDCLBlog/status/1061434124634857473



We did not eat in the restaurant often - frankly it often drove me crazy as we'd walk down early and see it 90% empty and they couldn't seat us.  Then we'd go in the bar and watch maybe 4-5 tables go in during the time we were there making it 70% empty.   This was before online reservations and we'd be looking for a place but not wanting to call and go on hold to see.  

But we'd eat in the lounge.  ALWAYS knew we could get a bit there and enjoy several of the menu AP menu items.  Now I wonder what will be happening there - but of course it won't be the nice quiet little bar any more either.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Sad day for us WL fans.  Even though I didn't frequent AP, it still seems like another way they have dumbed down the resort.  It wont keep me away, as many other things draw me there than the restaurants, though TL and now GP are pluses, not the thing that says "hey, I want to stay at WL!"
> Its the ambiance, the architecture, just the warm, cozy feel of it all that continues drawing my heart back there.  But knowing AP was a small piece of it that is now being homogenized doesnt bode well with many of us.  Cant change it, but hopefully Disney will see a mistake has been made and they will return it to a better place.  Don't get me wrong SW and the 7 are a great idea for a CM, just not in this location.


Those who know me on this thread know my feelings toward the closing of AP: hate it. Character breakfast? Sure! Lunch? If needed. Dinner? No. Now there is no Signature at the Lodge. As you say, *JT*, there's still much to love there, but they have dumbed down the dining experience. Now, *luv* and I will have to go offsite to get a topnotch meal even as we say goodbye to the place that hosted our wedding dinner. I know many think it's a great idea, and it is for them. . .it just will never be for us.  *KAT*:  No, TL will also likely be a shell of its former self. Families are going to want to sit somewhere waiting to get in, and even if it's not directly in the lounge, the noise and hubbub from families will most definitely impact the lounge. Also, it will likely mean no more of the menu items that they were able to provide from AP. Sigh.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> *KAT*:  No, TL will also likely be a shell of its former self. Families are going to want to sit somewhere waiting to get in, and even if it's not directly in the lounge, the noise and hubbub from families will most definitely impact the lounge. Also, it will likely mean no more of the menu items that they were able to provide from AP. Sigh.



I'm still just hoping they aren't looking at Geyser Pt as becoming THE bar at WL and that Territory Lounge doesn't go away completely.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> I so fondly remember the Christmas tree exchange, and participated several times, sharing our own little tree a few of those times.



I agree, the Christmas tree exchange was a lot of fun to participate in.  It just added to the magic of being at WDW at Christmas, with a decorated tree in the villa that we would pass along when finished.  So kind of you and others to share your trees!  



jimmytammy said:


> Speaking of Christmas, is anyone looking towards booking for next Dec.? We are planning on booking 2 1 beds at VWL Dec 7-14(really missing not being there this Dec.)and our DD, her DH and our DGS will be joining us. Possibly switching over to BLT or Kidani if they are available at the 7 mo mark, just because of the extra restroom in the 1 beds. But if not, I will be perfectly happy at VWL




We haven't firmed up our plans for next December.  We are thinking of trying a different time since we haven't been to F&W for so long.  I guess we better figure out our plans pretty quickly as we are the 11 month mark already for the middle of next October!


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> Good night Artist Point



We enjoyed a few meals at this restaurant, but I can't say that we were regulars.  I think that the Character Meal will be a big success, and as others have pointed out it will add quite a bit of traffic and noise to the WL lobby area.  But we will also miss AP though we are part of the reason it is changing...we just didn't love the menu enough to dine there often.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> *KAT*: No, TL will also likely be a shell of its former self. Families are going to want to sit somewhere waiting to get in, and even if it's not directly in the lounge, the noise and hubbub from families will most definitely impact the lounge. Also, it will likely mean no more of the menu items that they were able to provide from AP. Sigh.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm still just hoping they aren't looking at Geyser Pt as becoming THE bar at WL and that Territory Lounge doesn't go away completely.



I think like anything else, TL will be around as long is is well frequented by guests.  If business there falls off, they may look to convert it to something else.  I agree that Geyser Point shouldn't become THE bar at WL, but I do wish they'd take this opportunity to figure out how to make it better than the hybrid counter service/bar service location that it is.


----------



## Granny

Brian Noble said:


> On brighter news: I'm taking on a new volunteer role that has the potential to feed into my ego rather than truly be for service. In the Old Days, I would have taken this on without thinking about how it might be for the wrong reasons. (In fact, I probably would have done it for the wrong reasons.) Now it's an opportunity for me to renew my commitment, because without doing that I won't be serving the role properly.




Brian...your volunteer role sounds intriguing.  And it sounds like a great opportunity for you to share your gift of service to others.  Bless you for accepting the role, and best wishes that you find it satisfying and fulfilling.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> I think like anything else, TL will be around as long is is well frequented by guests.  If business there falls off, they may look to convert it to something else.  I agree that Geyser Point shouldn't become THE bar at WL, but I do wish they'd take this opportunity to figure out how to make it better than the hybrid counter service/bar service location that it is.



My concern about Territory Lounge in good part revolves around it's location and how they might look to have some use of it related to the Character dining.  And I'd bet that Geyser Pt could handle more business much of the time and I've never had an issue finding a spot at Territory but when it also was the lounge around AP it was certain to stay.  Disney likes to pack 'em in these days so they might want to fill Geyser Pt more.  But I don't 100% care for Geyser Pt because it is essentially an outdoor bar.  Wind, heat, cold, rain all have some affect.  I hope Disney recognizes that aspect.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> My concern about Territory Lounge in good part revolves around it's location and how they might look to have some use of it related to the Character dining.  And I'd bet that Geyser Pt could handle more business much of the time and I've never had an issue finding a spot at Territory but when it also was the lounge around AP it was certain to stay.  Disney likes to pack 'em in these days so they might want to fill Geyser Pt more.  But I don't 100% care for *Geyser Pt because it is essentially an outdoor bar.  Wind, heat, cold, rain all have some affect*.  I hope Disney recognizes that aspect.


Absolutely. WL needs a lounge in the main building, by which I mean TL as it is, not one of the seating areas converted into a bar.
If I'm looking to relax in a bar setting with family or friends and it is a cold, rainy or oppressive evening you can bet I will avoid GP. I wouldn't think twice about taking a bus or boat elsewhere to enjoy a bit of climate control.


----------



## sleepydog25

GP is fine and it looks very nice; however, it's drawbacks are just as others have suggested--it's an outdoor bar with TVs, pool goers, heat, wind, bugs, etc. We've enjoyed what we've purchased there for the most part, but TL was a relaxing and quiet oasis. I fear that will disappear. During the initial release of details about the construction of CC, GP, and the new pool, *Luv* said even then that it would be a great opportunity to reboot AP and put it in a building by the water: dining on the water, some views of fireworks and EWP, and a Signature designation? Can't imagine it wouldn't attract patrons. Heck, even put TL there as a companion area much like it was to AP for so many years. But, Disney either didn't think of the idea (unlikely) or didn't want to spend more money--"let's just shutter places!" Can you imagine a top tier restaurant on the water, watching boats go by, listening to piped in fireworks music? I wouldn't have minded giving up the beach to such a place. Instead, it's a bar and an underused, not well-though-out gathering spot. What could have been. . .

Onto more positive news. . .we will be at the World next holiday season, but only for a couple of days before leaving on a Christmas cruise. We will arrive on the 21st, stay two nights, then have a 4-day cruise on the Dream. OPINIONS, PLEASE: *Luv* asked if we should walk our reservation for next year. I honestly don't know. I've never been a fan of doing so, but after having been shut out by walkers re: our stay at GCV, and with the ability to modify reservations online, walking appears to be more of a possibility than ever.  Thoughts, anyone?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> GP is fine and it looks very nice; however, it's drawbacks are just as others have suggested--it's an outdoor bar with TVs, pool goers, heat, wind, bugs, etc. We've enjoyed what we've purchased there for the most part, but TL was a relaxing and quiet oasis. I fear that will disappear. During the initial release of details about the construction of CC, GP, and the new pool, *Luv* said even then that it would be a great opportunity to reboot AP and put it in a building by the water: dining on the water, some views of fireworks and EWP, and a Signature designation? Can't imagine it wouldn't attract patrons. Heck, even put TL there as a companion area much like it was to AP for so many years. But, Disney either didn't think of the idea (unlikely) or didn't want to spend more money--"let's just shutter places!" Can you imagine a top tier restaurant on the water, watching boats go by, listening to piped in fireworks music? I wouldn't have minded giving up the beach to such a place. Instead, it's a bar and an underused, not well-though-out gathering spot. What could have been. . .
> 
> Onto more positive news. . .we will be at the World next holiday season, but only for a couple of days before leaving on a Christmas cruise. We will arrive on the 21st, stay two nights, then have a 4-day cruise on the Dream. OPINIONS, PLEASE: *Luv* asked if we should walk our reservation for next year. I honestly don't know. I've never been a fan of doing so, but after having been shut out by walkers re: our stay at GCV, and with the ability to modify reservations online, walking appears to be more of a possibility than ever.  Thoughts, anyone?



I really thought it was going to be what you describe Sleepy - a water front fine dining - and was shocked when what we got was an open air bar and counter service attached to a community hall.  Then of course the community hall went away so they could try and make money on the location.  We would have quite enjoyed a water front restaurant on Bay Lake!  But, Disney did not ask me.

For December 21st I personally would not worry about walking.  But as you mention it's not difficult to do online, just unnecessary IMO.  It's not as busy as the first week or two however.


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> Love the ornaments Bobbi!!!
> I so fondly remember the Christmas tree exchange, and participated several times, sharing our own little tree a few of those times.
> 
> Speaking of Christmas, is anyone looking towards booking for next Dec.?  We are planning on booking 2 1 beds at VWL Dec 7-14(really missing not being there this Dec.)and our DD, her DH and our DGS will be joining us.  Possibly switching over to BLT or Kidani if they are available at the 7 mo mark, just because of the extra restroom in the 1 beds.  But if not, I will be perfectly happy at VWL



 Hi Jimmy,

We are booking next December, and we talked about also switching to BLT @ the 7 month window we have never stayed there! I am really bummed about not going there this year. I really want that Santa Alien popcorn bucket!


----------



## DiznyDi

No plans for us to be in the World next Dec. .  We'll be going in November.  How I'll miss all of you!


----------



## Muushka

Hello Groupies!

It is comforting to come here and see all my old buds names, even though there are so many changes at VWL!

I hope everyone is doing well.  Not too much new for Mr. Muush and I.  No VWL this Christmas, yup, cruise.

So we have some points to rent and I was going to post on the rent trade board and I thought, what do I call it now?  
Can I call it VWL or do I have to call it that _other _name?

Can you tell we are not fans of change??

Take care all.

Huugs,
Muush


----------



## Corinne

Hi Muush!

Nice to see you!!


----------



## Corinne

Good Morning Groupies,

Does anyone know why I’m seeing ads on the boards? It is driving me crazy.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Corinne said:


> Good Morning Groupies,
> 
> Does anyone know why I’m seeing ads on the boards? It is driving me crazy.


I see them too.  Was told to get an ad blocker.  Have not done anything about it yet.


----------



## Corinne

Thanks Bobbi....soooo annoying!


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> Hello Groupies!
> 
> It is comforting to come here and see all my old buds names, even though there are so many changes at VWL!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well.  Not too much new for Mr. Muush and I.  No VWL this Christmas, yup, cruise.
> 
> So we have some points to rent and I was going to post on the rent trade board and I thought, what do I call it now?
> Can I call it VWL or do I have to call it that _other _name?
> 
> Can you tell we are not fans of change??
> 
> Take care all.
> 
> Huugs,
> Muush




Muush!   It's always so great to see you stopping by!  I'm hoping that "no news" for you and Mr. Muush means that you are doing well. 

Much as I might not like it, if I were renting points I'd probably use BRV.  You would hate to lose a potential rental due to buyer confusion.  But then after you've hooked them, you can email them and tell them that the name is really VWL!  

Have a wonderful Thanksgiving and Christmas season.


----------



## sleepydog25

Hey, Muush!! Good to see you! I agree with *Granny*. Most of those looking to rent will likely be going by the Acronym That Shall Not Be Mentioned. Even I, one of the more ardent and vocal critics of that new name, would likely list it as the new one. And. I would definitely tell the renter the actual name is still V-W-L.


----------



## Muushka

Thank you everyone for the hellos and help.  I knew I could count on The Groupies!  I will do as you recommend.

Yes Granny, everything is going well.  I hope it is for all of you also.

I'll probably be back for the holidays, but just in case, Happy Thanksgiving and Merry Christmas Groupies!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Here it is - the 2019 proposed Annual Dues:

_"2019 Estimated Annual Dues Assessment
The estimated Annual Dues for the year January 1, 2019 through December 31, 2019 are $7.3220 per Vacation Point, which is comprised of the estimated Annual Operating Budget ($4.5054 per Vacation Point), the estimated Annual Capital Reserves Budget ($1.3574 per Vacation Point) and the estimated ad valorem taxes ($1.4592 per Vacation Point).  The total amount of Annual Dues paid by a Purchaser or Owner is determined by multiplying the total number of Vacation Points represented by the Ownership Interest purchased by $7.3220.  For example, if the Ownership Interest is represented by 230 Vacation Points, the estimated Annual Dues would be $1,684.06. "
_
An increase of .392 (what's up with going out to the 3rd decimal point?! - how do we pay that?!) or 5.66% if my quick calculations are correct.   It apparently is not the worst of the bunch.  AKV might be close to 10% and BWV is almost as high.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

But on a side note - the annual notice is for.....The Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge Condominium Association.  

What I had never seen before is Aulani - "*Ali`i Nui *Villas Condominium Association, Inc"


----------



## twokats

Muushka, so good to see you on the board.  Hope all is well.

Well groupies, we had a good cruise on the Disney Wonder thru the Panama canal.  Very relaxing, even though the captain had to send us out of the way of the hurricane that hit Puerto Vallarta.  

I am also asking for all the thoughts and prayers (dust too), for my son Clay again.  We had to take him to the ER Sunday afternoon.  He has sepsis again and he was sent to Baylor Dallas to be near his surgeons that we have there.  He has had several procedures in the last two days and is facing some surgeries down the road, but right now they are still trying to find the source of the infection.  He is thankfully not as bad as he was last year, but we are concerned since this is the third time he has had sepsis.


----------



## TCRAIG

Sending prayers to Clay for a quick recovery


----------



## ArielSRL

I saw the dues notice and thought I’d stop in. The dues are one of the highest but the percentage up is one of the lowest. Small victories...haha.


----------



## jimmytammy

*twokats*
I am so sorry to hear Clay is having to deal with health issues again.  We will pray for his healing and for you and your family to find peace through it all and most of all, that God will hold you up and sustain all of you through it all

*Muushka*
So great to see and hear from you!  I have all the best intentions of getting a mini groupie meet together with us locals but I keep falling short.  We just got to make it happen!!

My day is this...jury duty, ugh!!!

Praying for the folks in CA dealing with wildfires


----------



## Brian Noble

Facing a hard decision. Well, technically, the decision is mostly made. The hard part is communicating it. As a friend put it: I need to be "open, willing, and a man of faith and courage."

I'll be keeping Clay in my conversation with my Higher Power this morning.

And, I'd probably call it "BRV f.k.a. VWL" for advertising purposes. Why be limited to one!


----------



## Granny

twokats said:


> I am also asking for all the thoughts and prayers (dust too), for my son Clay again. We had to take him to the ER Sunday afternoon. He has sepsis again and he was sent to Baylor Dallas to be near his surgeons that we have there. He has had several procedures in the last two days and is facing some surgeries down the road, but right now they are still trying to find the source of the infection. He is thankfully not as bad as he was last year, but we are concerned since this is the third time he has had sepsis.




*Kathy*...lifting you, Clay and your family up in prayers.  Hopefully the doctors will figure out what is causing the ongoing issues. 




Brian Noble said:


> Facing a hard decision. Well, technically, the decision is mostly made. The hard part is communicating it. As a friend put it: I need to be "open, willing, and a man of faith and courage."





*Brian*...best wishes to you for your decision.  And your friend sounds very wise.  Prayers for you as well for you at this time.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Hey . . . Muush . . .WOW . . GREAT TO HEAR FORM YOU!  And good to hear both you and Mr Muush are still cruising.  Let us know when you come ashore and will be in The World.  Maybe we can set up a quick meeting at a fine local establishment for a few laughs and talk about old times.


----------



## sleepydog25

No school today here in southwest VA due to the big winter storm moving through. We got around 1/3" of ice, though it's mostly on trees, grass, decks, etc. Still, that means hazardous travel so to be safe, nearly all the surrounding districts closed. While cozy at home, makes me want to be at Disney and WL right about now. . .


----------



## Muushka

TwoKats, Your son is in my prayers.  I hope that his care is excellent and that recovery is speedy.

JT!  Good to see you.  Yes, if you ever round up the Groupies, let me know.  We will be there if at all possible.
DDad!  Hello to you too.  One of these days we will return to our beloved lodge.  Say Hi to DDi for me!

Sorry about the inclement weather, Sly.  Dream about the Happy Place!


----------



## rkstocke5609

Hello, Groupies!  I’ve caught up some and hope to catch up on everything soon!  We leave on Saturday morning for our first stay at SSR returning on Thanksgiving day.  While this trip was planned to get my wife’s best friend a 1st time trip (she has terminal cancer), at this late hour it is still unclear if she will be able to make the trip even though flight and scooter are booked.  Her health has taken a turn for the worse, and I fear she will miss out.  That will make the trip bittersweet if she has to cancel, but she will do what’s best for her situation.  And, we will carry on.

I will do a live report on the crowd levels / highlights as things warrant.


----------



## twokats

I thank y'all for the thoughts and prayers.  
They did a procedure on Clay this morning that removed some old childhood shunt tubing from his abdomen area that had compromised the colon.  They said there was infection there and along with the UTI, it looks like those were the roots of the infection and they now have him out of ICU and in a regular room.  They are still monitoring him thru the first part of next week.  We still have a few more issues to deal with when he has recovered, but the doctors feel we are on the road to recovery.

The weather has really been different this year.  Texas has had more rain lately than we know what to do with it and the cold temps we are experiencing this early in the year has been unusual.  We are used to Indian summers for so long and it feels like we went straight from summer to winter.  We are supposed to have a nice weekend so we will keep the fingers crossed.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twokats said:


> I thank y'all for the thoughts and prayers.
> They did a procedure on Clay this morning that removed some old childhood shunt tubing from his abdomen area that had compromised the colon.  They said there was infection there and along with the UTI, it looks like those were the roots of the infection and they now have him out of ICU and in a regular room.  They are still monitoring him thru the first part of next week.  We still have a few more issues to deal with when he has recovered, but the doctors feel we are on the road to recovery.
> 
> The weather has really been different this year.  Texas has had more rain lately than we know what to do with it and the cold temps we are experiencing this early in the year has been unusual.  We are used to Indian summers for so long and it feels like we went straight from summer to winter.  We are supposed to have a nice weekend so we will keep the fingers crossed.



Hi Kathy!  Hoping that the doctors are right!


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hi Kathy!  Hoping that the doctors are right!


Same for me twokats!  Sounds positive!! Praying will continue


----------



## Dean Marino

.


----------



## ottawagreg

Hello Groupies, I hope that some of you recall me and that you all are doing well.  I do not get around to posting much anymore, although I do look in on you from time to time.  My time is consumed with more pressing matters, and I keep promising that one of these days’ things will slow done for us.


The conversation about the AP closing and the remarks about MF(s) increases, and DVC savings over rack rates as drawn me out of the shadows to post this note.  We are at a bit of a crossroads right now, season in life changes and all that.  We have a daughter going to a university for the Jr/Sr years next fall.  I must come up with cash (lots of cash), and that is in collision with the home stretch of our careers going into retirement.  Thus, it is a time for choosing.


We are seriously considering reducing our position in DVC points by one third of what we hold now.  I am really torn between doing so and holding onto what we currently have.  I have been pretty savvy in my purchases over the last few years.  My first DVC investment was for 40% below market prices and the highest that I paid is about 20% below current rates (all resale).  So, I am very hesitant to give up any DVC points.  I can’t begin to number all the family memories we have made over these many years and my daughter still considers MK as her happiest place on earth.  However, while we still enjoy going to WDW very much, a lot of the luster has come off the castle.  It really seems like the mouse continuously nudges us to give up things, accept less while paying more.  


In July I spoke to whomever was managing the AP that night. We honeymooned at WL in 1997 and got a table one the glass overlooking the waterfall and have patronized AP almost every time we have been there.  I shared this little story with the manager and expressed our disappointment at how that was our last meal at AP.  He gave me a “meh” shrug and said good night.  The list seems to always grow by a few items every year.  Daily room checks, no more lodge ranger and flag raising, the wilderness is gone, fewer park hours, more blackout dates, endless construction projects.  Changes to the Lodge restaurants Whispering Canyon and AP are not deal breakers, none of this stuff is.  It just doesn’t feel like as much fun as it used to be, nor family friendly to me.


I realize this is probably not a big deal to many, but I am having trouble deciding what to do.  I hope that I don’t regret closing down 33% of my points.  I have been going there so long now it really does seem like home in some respects.  We fly to Orland Christmas eve and stay until New Year’s Day.  This has become a family custom too.  Christmas at the Lodge.


Wishing you all the best and a blessed Christmas season.


----------



## sleepydog25

Hey, Greg!  Glad to see you again, and your words ring true with us, too. We've considered giving up some of our DVC points, as well. Just a few years ago, we entertained serious thoughts about buying more points at a second resort; however, we opted to resist the temptation, due in part to what we felt was a point of diminishing returns on owning DVC. We're very glad we didn't buy then and have no desire to buy anymore now. As you aptly suggest, it's not any one thing. Yet, when you take a larger view look at all the items you mention, some of the pixie dust has drifted away. Just like you, *Luv* and I have eaten at AP many, many time over the years including having our wedding dinner there. Now, there is no Signature at WL, and we have no intention of ever doing the character meal. VWL is our home, and we love what's left. . .but what's left is quickly becoming a shell of what it once was.

Best of luck on your decision. I know it's a tough choice, but I'm sure when you decide, it will seem like the right thing to have done.


----------



## bobbiwoz

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hi Kathy!  Hoping that the doctors are right!


Me too!


----------



## jimmytammy

Greg
Great to see you!  I understand the life getting in the way issues and trying to decide what’s best for your family
Though I can’t give opinion on what you should do, for me and my family we have been there and came close to giving up points for financial reasons and in time glad we didn’t 
If I can gently suggest have you considered renting your points out either through an agent or yourself?
I can’t speak as if I have done this but I know others who do this
It can be helpful and even make  money and in the end you will still have points available for the future
Just another approach as option


----------



## Granny

ottawagreg said:


> The conversation about the AP closing and the remarks about MF(s) increases, and DVC savings over rack rates as drawn me out of the shadows to post this note.  We are at a bit of a crossroads right now, season in life changes and all that.  We have a daughter going to a university for the Jr/Sr years next fall.  I must come up with cash (lots of cash), and that is in collision with the home stretch of our careers going into retirement.  Thus, it is a time for choosing.
> 
> 
> We are seriously considering reducing our position in DVC points by one third of what we hold now.  I am really torn between doing so and holding onto what we currently have.  I have been pretty savvy in my purchases over the last few years.  My first DVC investment was for 40% below market prices and the highest that I paid is about 20% below current rates (all resale).  So, I am very hesitant to give up any DVC points.  I can’t begin to number all the family memories we have made over these many years and my daughter still considers MK as her happiest place on earth.  However, while we still enjoy going to WDW very much, a lot of the luster has come off the castle.  It really seems like the mouse continuously nudges us to give up things, accept less while paying more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing you all the best and a blessed Christmas season.




*Greg*...those are tough decisions you are facing.  But if you really need the cash now for college, then giving up 1/3 of your points is (IMHO) much better than going into debt.   If you only needed, for instance, to save the costs of dues on those points you could just rent them out for a couple of years and have them more than pay for themselves as far as dues.  But it sounds like you need more than the dues savings number to provide what you need financially.

If you are like my DW and I, you will be able to downsize the accommodations you use at WDW if it's only the two of you.  For us, we went from a 2BR to booking a 1BR for our empty-nest trips.  Hopefully you and your family will be able to still make some meaningful trips on the 2/3 of the points that you will retain.  

Thanks for stopping in, and good luck with your decisions.  It's hard to take the emotions out of decisions like these but it's all about priorities.  And it sounds like you've got those pretty well lined up.  

Have a blessed Christmas season and enjoy your Christmas trip.


----------



## DVC Jen

twokats said:


> I thank y'all for the thoughts and prayers.
> They did a procedure on Clay this morning that removed some old childhood shunt tubing from his abdomen area that had compromised the colon.  They said there was infection there and along with the UTI, it looks like those were the roots of the infection and they now have him out of ICU and in a regular room.  They are still monitoring him thru the first part of next week.  We still have a few more issues to deal with when he has recovered, but the doctors feel we are on the road to recovery.
> 
> The weather has really been different this year.  Texas has had more rain lately than we know what to do with it and the cold temps we are experiencing this early in the year has been unusual.  We are used to Indian summers for so long and it feels like we went straight from summer to winter.  We are supposed to have a nice weekend so we will keep the fingers crossed.




Will keep him in my thoughts and prayers.  My oldest daughter has hydrocephalus with the shunt and tubing.  She has had a few revisions but no issues with the tubing.  I hope this clears everything up for him.

I agree with you on the weather.  Very usual fall here. Part of me wants the warm temps back but I live in Rowlett and I remember all too well what warm temps in December can do here (the EF 4 tornado that went through the day after Christmas in 2015).  It would be nice if it just decided what it is going to do instead of changing every few days.  We all all sick with nasty colds and I am sure the weather has to be partially to blame (even it if isn't really lol ).


----------



## DVC Jen

Just got the official OK from Ian. We will be back for our just us, no kids trip December of 2019.  He mentioned trying for Copper Creek - but we are doing BWV in June and I really want to be back in our home of BRV if we are there in December.    I do want to check out CC at some point but I don' t think for that trip.  May change my mind between now and then.  

I am already envisioning sipping a glass of wine while sitting in those huge rocking chairs in front of the fire.  That is the life!


----------



## Brian Noble

ottawagreg said:


> I am having trouble deciding what to do.


I find that when I need to make a hard decision, if I just slow down and listen, the right answer comes to me. My life has also changed enormously in the past 15 months, and I've discovered that change isn't nearly as bad as I thought. If you told me 15 months ago that I'd be happy to be where I am now, I would never have believed you.


----------



## wildernessDad

Yo, groupies.  I don't read any chatter on any meet-ups.  What gives?


----------



## Dizny Dad

W'Dad . . . .waiting for the invite to you and Toni's house.  Hope there's plenty of parking in your driveway!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Brian . . . . It is always a pleasure to hear of one's success!  Being happy is one of the best!  Keep at it, and when you feel you are slipping, let the Groupies help lift your step.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Kathy . . . Our continued prayers for Clay.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Hi Groupies,

Live from SSR report.  Magical moments do live on.  So, we arrived on Saturday and my wife’s terminally ill BFF did make the trip!  She stayed back Saturday night as we adventured over to Studios, Did the Alien Saucers thing & RNR (missed the window on Star Tours).  We also stumbled into a 30 minute stand-by for TSMM (Never ever happens!) , so rode this as well.  When we got back, our guest ventured to DS solo, which we thought was an encouraging sign!  Then, we slept in Sunday morning as we were tired from early morning travel the day before.  Sunday we did the Edison for lunch at DS, really liked it!  Then off to AK around 2, did FP’s then finally got word that our guest was feeling well enough and joined us at AK about 6 PM.  She got in both FOP & NRJ along with the Tough to be a bug show.  So, good, she got that Avatar stuff off the list, as she had seen the movie 4 times in the theater. 

Then, Monday happened.  My daughter & I got up and got to MK planning on my wife and her friend to join us at least by 2 PM for a dining reservation.  Instead, her condition had worsened over night and my wife spent the morning and early afternoon getting our guest on a 2 PM flight back to Minneapolis, where she was met by another friend, brought to ER, and was admitted (and remains). 

Disney was awesome.  They picked up the cab fare to the airport and back for my wife.  They inserted 3 FP’s usable anywhere onto the remainder of our party (had to be used by Monday night), and they are buying us a nice dinner out tonight (basically, we just had to make a reservation and they are picking up the tab to a $ amount that seemed ridiculously high which we won’t reach and I don’t feel comfortable disclosing).  Then, the on sight manager at Saratoga stopped by with his card, asked my wife what he could do, and we had the sheets our guest was using swapped out.  They really went above and beyond and with all the complaints you hear I just want to say that there is still magic.

While my wife was going to the airport, my daughter and I saw heavy crowds at MK, upon entering both POTC & HM were down.  We saw 5 minute standby at Splash and decided to do that in front of our BTMR FP’s.  Of course, we then got over to BTMR only to watch it go down.  So now, there are 3 big attractions down at the same time at 10:00 AM and I can tell cast members are getting anxious about it.  We decided to have nachos for breakfast at Pecos Bills before a PeterPan FP, and then we stumbled into HM coming back up.  Then cruised over to Space Mountain and on the way observed a 210 minute wait for 7DMT (..not interested). {I later talked to a DVCer on the bus that claimed he had seen 465 minutes for Soarin’ one Christmas....???}.  Anyways, we got in Tiki Room, TTA, & Country Bears before we found out what was going on with our guest, and we headed back to the resort to meet my wife after the whole ordeal.  Went swimming, figured out we had to go back to MK to use the “special FP’s” they had given us mainly because MK was open the latest and we had to grab a quick bite before heading out.  Got in BTMR, POTC, & Jingle Cruise. — kept things close so we could get in and out as we were exhausted.

Anyways, I will wrap this up for now & plug in a conclusion when I get home.


----------



## Lakegirl

So glad to hear your friend made it and enjoyed some Magic!!! Prayers for peace for your friend.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I am glad your friend got to see Pandora and enjoy the rides.


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> Yo, groupies.  I don't read any chatter on any meet-ups.  What gives?



I turned the reins over this year to anyone who wants to put together some meets.  I know that Mrs. Granny and I will be meeting up with Dizny Dad & Di but I haven't heard of any other scheduled meets.


----------



## Granny

rkstocke5609 said:


> Disney was awesome. They picked up the cab fare to the airport and back for my wife. They inserted 3 FP’s usable anywhere onto the remainder of our party (had to be used by Monday night), and they are buying us a nice dinner out tonight (basically, we just had to make a reservation and they are picking up the tab to a $ amount that seemed ridiculously high which we won’t reach and I don’t feel comfortable disclosing). Then, the on sight manager at Saratoga stopped by with his card, asked my wife what he could do, and we had the sheets our guest was using swapped out. They really went above and beyond and with all the complaints you hear I just want to say that there is still magic.



*Ron*...sorry to hear that your friend couldn't finish out the trip, but it sounds like she was able to do the Avatar stuff which much have been awesome for her, being such a big fan of the movie.  And thank you for including Disney's response and actions.  You are right, we tend to complain about rising costs and shutting down favorite attractions or restaurants, but in the end the Disney experience will always be about the Cast Members and their care and service especially in rough times as you described.  I'm so glad that they came through for your family in flying colors!


----------



## ottawagreg

Brian Noble said:


> I find that when I need to make a hard decision, if I just slow down and listen, the right answer comes to me. My life has also changed enormously in the past 15 months, and I've discovered that change isn't nearly as bad as I thought. If you told me 15 months ago that I'd be happy to be where I am now, I would never have believed you.



Brian, I’ve not had the opportunity to chat it up with you. I am an AWOL groupie. Thanks very much for taking time to offer words of encouragement to me. I appreciate your kindness.

If I may, I would like to repay you in some small way. I abused alcohol for more than thirty years. Drinking scotch whiskey hard for twenty-five of those years. This past October 27th by the grace of God, I reached ten years clean and sober. Jesus is really the one who did the work and I’m blessed to be healthy and happily married to the same woman. My daughter is excelling in school and awarded with academic scholarships  My business is thriving. God is so good.  I have had no relapses and no slip ups. 

You can experience the same peace and joy in living a clean and sober life. Trust your Higher Power and strive to serve others. It really does get easier to leave all the nasty choices behind and make a positive impact in your family and your circle of friends. I wish you all the best and may God richly bless you, one day at a time.

Kindest regards.


----------



## Corinne

Happy Thanksgiving Groupies!


----------



## Corinne

Twokats, I will keep your son in my prayers


----------



## jimmytammy

Ron
Thanks for sharing your trip with us, and reminding us that through all the mess and stuff going on with the corporate Disney, that the magic lives on through those CMs who were taught the "Walt" way of doing things. So glad you folks could share of yourselves for your friend.

Greg
This pretty much sums up life for me


ottawagreg said:


> Jesus is really the one who did the work


Thanks for saying it publicly  God is good indeed!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Thanksgiving!!!!


----------



## Granny




----------



## DVC Jen

Corinne said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Groupies!




Happy Thanksgiving Corinne and all of our groupie family


----------



## rkstocke5609

SSR TRIP WRAP UP....

So, Tuesday was off to Epcot for morning FP’s including Figment, Test Track, & Spaceship Earth.  Yes, we really were glad we had a FP for Figment as it was really busy!  

On a side note, I had called the scooter rental people to pick up the unneeded scooter back up early for a bit of credit.  We had never had a scooter before and I want to plug the outfit I used as I thought they were exceptional — it was “Gold Mobility Scooter” , we had a 4 wheel unit delivered to us on Saturday at 3:00 PM, the went over the whole thing and I was so impressed that I was observing all the scooters for the next 5 days and concluded these folks were the way to go.  They only keep their scooters for six months and then sell them, and they come all tricked out with Fan, phone holder, and charger plug in for your phone.  Also, heavily tricked out LED under carriage lighting. Anyways, it was $193 with tax Sat 3 PM thru Thur 8 AM.  They also explained to me that they included damage waiver in the cost of their rentals and that some places charge $25 for a damage waiver.  Anyways, great outfit to do business with, and their scooters were the best I saw running around.

Anyways, back to the report, we had to get evacuated from Spaceship Earth and had the pleasure of walking down circular steps from near the top, not anything I recommend.  Got a substitute FP which we used on Nemo, also saw the “Shorts” mini film festival.  All good stuff.  My DW & DD decided to go shopping at DS while I roamed around the WS.  Saw a rock band in Germany that was decent, and then saw “The American Experience” for the first time, I loved it!  Then, some shopping in Japan and I was off to enjoy that Disney sponsored dinner (we chose the Turf Club at Saratoga as they had been so helpful)!   Really liked Turf Club atmosphere & food!

Wednesday we did opening day of “Ralph wrecked VR” at the Void.  I liked this even more the Star Wars VR experience, but I recommend them both.  My DW did this with us and she was also blown away by the VR experience.  Wrapped the day with more shopping, then Studios, for RNR, ST, & Slinky Dog.  As people may remember, I haven’t been a huge fan of the Studios park, but I have to say it’s growing on me.  SLINKY DOG COASTER is AWESOME!!!  I thought the theming was outstanding, and I liked the ride better than 7DMT.  

Then, we boogied over to MK for the nighttime shows which I facetimed to my father-in-law, since he has never been...he really enjoyed them.

And, then we flew home today.  That’s a wrap!

Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## Granny

*Ron*...thanks for the trip report.  Great information about the scooter rental company, though I'm hoping that I don't need them for a while yet.  Glad to hear that you enjoyed your comped meal and it sounds like you got quite a bit accomplished during your stay despite the crowds!


----------



## Brian Noble

ottawagreg said:


> If I may, I would like to repay you in some small way.


Definitely not small! Thanks so much for the words of encouragement and support.

I had two other guys from my recovery community over for Thanksgiving yesterday. It was one of the best I've spent in a long while. Being able to go for a walk after making the meal rather than needing to collapse was a small but important blessing.


----------



## Granny

I hope all Groupies had a great Thanksgiving, and have survived Black Friday!

Some interesting DVC related news these days:


Disney is increasing pricing on CCV (and presumably all other DVC resorts) in January  https://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-p...867/4338-copper-creek-cost-to-rise-by-january


The new resort at the old River Country site will be called "Reflections - a Disney Lakeside Lodge"  https://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/r...sorts/4336-reflections-is-the-next-dvc-resort


They have eliminated the email option on DVC Member site...you now have to call or chat to contact Member Services

We are not interested in buying more points but I'm always amazed that Disney can keep raising prices on everything with no apparent negative effect on sales.  I think they figured out that demand for all things Disney is not very elastic in economic parlance. 

Reflections - a Disney Lakeside Lodge?  This may be even a worse name than Boulder Ridge! 

I don't know why they eliminated emails to Member Services.  Seems like a no cost item for Disney and less demanding than chat since they allowed 5 days for response!

Just throwing some topics out there as we approach our next trip.


----------



## ottawagreg

*Sleepy*, *Jimmy*, n *Granny*, thanks very much guys for your input.  I had not intended to solicit help, but as this group is composed of generous folks I have benefited from your experiences.  For the time being we are going to sit tight where we are and ride the storm out.  Sleepy, I think that I have nearly as deep of sentimental attachment to the Lodge as you, and change can be hard for us old guys!  Jimmy, I have thought of renting points out but never have done it.  I will have to investigate that option and give it serious consideration.  Granny, keeping the 1BR for empty nest trips is exactly what I am thinking of as well.  The truth is that buying points at the $60 to $80 range are probably gone for good.  So selling them now is a bridge burner.  Caution seems to be more prudent than looking for short term fixes.  We will come through this just fine I am sure.  Thanks again for sharing.

However, right on cue as noted in Granny's post above the mouse is grabbing more dollars with higher priced points for addonitis for existing CCV owners and new rooms at Reflections.  The expansion now consists of Star Wars resort, the Riviera resort and now Reflections, along with the expanded Coronado and Caribbean(?) resorts.  That is about 4000 new units, (I'm guessing).  It seems like they need another theme park, perhaps just a thrill ride park with roller coasters, virtual reality stuff, giant water slides, etc.  In any case the parks are very crowded now.  Where are all these people going to spend their time.  Reflections means more boat traffic on Bay Lake not to mention docking issues at MK.  Things keep changing (I get it), but what is the look and feel of a Disney vacation five or ten years from now?  Time will tell I am certain.  Maybe at some point I do sell as it isn't what we want for our vacation dollars.  At least I can be fairly sure that I won't have to sell them at a loss, so all in all it has been a wise choice for me and my family.

Winter storm is going to hit northern Illinois to tomorrow.  I have a few things more outside to do before dark.  Best wishes everyone.

greg


----------



## sleepydog25

Sounds like the right decision for you, *Greg*. I suspect we'd have done exactly the same.

$188 a point.  Wow. That means the next resort up for sale will run close to $200 if not a touch over not allowing for any early incentives. Any notions we have about adding points somewhere have certainly been deflated unless we go resale. We plan to hang onto our points for a few years yet, but once we've moved to a warmer clime and our ideas about a vacation change, we may unload our points. As *Greg *says, the rooms keep going in but the parks don't expand at a similar pace so more people keep getting squeezed into essentially the same space. Good for Disney--not so much for patrons.  

Got most outdoor lights up today after the freezing rain passed and the sun peeked out a little. Will finish up tomorrow under warmer temperatures.


----------



## twokats

Hope all groupies had a great and happy Thanksgiving!  (and survived any shopping you might have ventured out to do)

We brought Clay home from the hospital Friday afternoon.  I am glad to have him home, but he came with several things he did not have before, including a pic line because he is still needing IV antibiotics.  He has a little kidney issue so he has a tube in his right one and I have to do wound care on the incision where they removed the shunt tubing from his abdomen which had compromised his bowel (that was one of the main infection areas along with a UTI).  Luckily my Daughter in law is experienced with IV's along with my son, so they are helping me with that.  i will take care of wound care and dressing changes.  But he is home!!!!  We will be seeing a lot more doctors in the near future, but hopefully no more sepsis.   We know we will have one more surgical procedure on the kidney, but the doctor is letting him recover and get some strength.
Thank y'all so much for the thoughts and prayers, they have been much appreciated and it will not hurt if some can be continued.  

Now all I have to do is try to get in the Christmas spirit.  Kati and I are having a hard time feeling that it is fast approaching.  Don't know what is wrong with us. . . . I guess it is because we don't have a WDW trip in the works and when we were on the Disney cruise it was all decorated for Halloween.


----------



## twinklebug

Glad to hear Clay is Home Kathy!


----------



## rkstocke5609

Granny said:


> I hope all Groupies had a great Thanksgiving, and have survived Black Friday!
> 
> Some interesting DVC related news these days:
> 
> 
> Disney is increasing pricing on CCV (and presumably all other DVC resorts) in January  https://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-p...867/4338-copper-creek-cost-to-rise-by-january
> 
> 
> The new resort at the old River Country site will be called "Reflections - a Disney Lakeside Lodge"  https://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/r...sorts/4336-reflections-is-the-next-dvc-resort
> 
> 
> They have eliminated the email option on DVC Member site...you now have to call or chat to contact Member Services
> 
> We are not interested in buying more points but I'm always amazed that Disney can keep raising prices on everything with no apparent negative effect on sales.  I think they figured out that demand for all things Disney is not very elastic in economic parlance.
> 
> Reflections - a Disney Lakeside Lodge?  This may be even a worse name than Boulder Ridge!
> 
> I don't know why they eliminated emails to Member Services.  Seems like a no cost item for Disney and less demanding than chat since they allowed 5 days for response!
> 
> Just throwing some topics out there as we approach our next trip.




Granny,

2 thoughts on “Reflections” , horrible name agreed.  I don’t ever recall even coming close to seeing a reflection in the murky dark water of Bay Lake...

Also, with a name like Reflections, it seems a no brainer to put my long theorized “Ever After” resort right next door where you have your remains interned so that your survivors can come visit when they are on vacation....


----------



## wildernessDad

We had a great Thanksgiving at Kidani with Thanksgiving dinner at Sanaa.  Our savanna view room, 7606, was great.  I hope we get that in the future.  We're hitting our beloved Lodge for 5 nights from Dec 2 - Dec 7.  We'll check on the cat at home every few days to make sure she's okay.  Kind of a strange vacation, isn't it?  We're also visiting the eldest daughter and granddaughter in Maryland over Christmas week.  I hope we don't get snow.


----------



## jimmytammy

Kathy
Prayers are continuing from our household for Clay.  Its great news that he is home!!


----------



## sleepydog25

rkstocke5609 said:


> Granny,
> 
> 2 thoughts on “Reflections” , horrible name agreed.  I don’t ever recall even coming close to seeing a reflection in the murky dark water of Bay Lake...
> 
> Also, with a name like Reflections, it seems a no brainer to put my long theorized “Ever After” resort right next door where you have your remains interned so that your survivors can come visit when they are on vacation....


----------



## Granny

twokats said:


> We brought Clay home from the hospital Friday afternoon.



*Kathy*...that's great news that Clay came home!  Even though it sounds like you have to do a fair amount of care taking, I'm sure it will be good to have him there for the Christmas season!   And I'm also sure that you will get into the Christmas spirit soon...once you are able to settle in at home with the family.  Prayers continue for Clay and your family.  




rkstocke5609 said:


> Also, with a name like Reflections, it seems a no brainer to put my long theorized “Ever After” resort right next door where you have your remains interned so that your survivors can come visit when they are on vacation....



*Ron*...."Ever After Resort" seems like a no-brainer for Disney.  They can charge maintenance fees into eternity! 



wildernessDad said:


> e're hitting our beloved Lodge for 5 nights from Dec 2 - Dec 7. We'll check on the cat at home every few days to make sure she's okay. Kind of a strange vacation, isn't it?



*WDad*...I have to admit that stopping back at home in the middle of a WDW vacation would be very strange.  I'm sure that with your proximity to WDW your trips now take on a different feel anyway.  But it sounds like you still have the ability to thoroughly enjoy the amenities of WDW and haven't lost the feeling that it is someplace special.


----------



## sleepydog25

Well, Groupies, it's back to work today. Let me see. . .only 19 more school days until a two-week break. Lordy, hurry up, already!  Of course, that means I'm missing the Lodge. My memories of the grand old dame still rattle around inside me, making me long for the nature trail, the beach, flag families, the once awesome Mickey waffles, and Artist Point. Sigh. Listening to _Clair de lune_ compels me to wax nostalgic.


----------



## jimmytammy

I empathize with you Sleepy, as many of us here do


----------



## davper

Hi
Allow myself to introduce..errr....myself. I have owned here for 3 years but have not had the opportunity to stay here. I wanted our first stay to be the holidays and this was the first chance I had to to do a xmas trip. I hear the WL does the best for holiday decorations.
I bought here just on the image of the great hall alone. I knew I would not be disappointed in purchasing this DVC. I also own at SSR and wish I also owned at BCV.
It is just my wife and I and we always stay in a 1-BR. I like to be able to cook if I want to.
I read the disappointment about AP. But I am excited to have a character meal with Grumpy.

I just can't wait anymore.


----------



## sleepydog25

davper said:


> Hi
> Allow myself to introduce..errr....myself. I have owned here for 3 years but have not had the opportunity to stay here. I wanted our first stay to be the holidays and this was the first chance I had to to do a xmas trip. I hear the WL does the best for holiday decorations.
> I bought here just on the image of the great hall alone. I knew I would not be disappointed in purchasing this DVC. I also own at SSR and wish I also owned at BCV.
> It is just my wife and I and we always stay in a 1-BR. I like to be able to cook if I want to.
> I read the disappointment about AP. But I am excited to have a character meal with Grumpy.
> 
> I just can't wait anymore.


 *davper*! We're happy you came out to play and introduced yourself! Wow. Three years and not had a chance to stay at our--your--beloved home. . .I'd have gone crazy with anticipation. You are in for such a treat and, yes, the Lodge does do the best holiday decorations. Sure, GF has pretty trees and the gingerbread house, but it doesn't have the cozy feeling the Lodge has, that quintessential holiday feeling of hearth, fire, and belonging. No other resort comes close.

While I understand the excitement others feel about the new character meal, strictly speaking for me, it will never be the same. I have a decade and a half of marvelous memories, romantic interludes, and fantastic meals at Artist Point. I can never go back. However, for those who love such meals and who adore Snow and her merry band, I'm sure it will be a great experience. It's okay to feel happy for others while sighing inside, right? 

Regardless, welcome to the Groupies, and we hope you'll come back and share your experiences and trips with us. We do keep track of Disney visits and cruises on Page 1, and if you'd like to be included, just shoot me a note and I'll add you. There are Groupie Meets all throughout the year when trips overlap, so if you're there during the same time as others, you're most welcome to join in!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the Groupies davper!!!!
You picked a great resort IMO!!  Its absolutely wonderful this time of the year, so enjoy


----------



## Granny

davper said:


> Allow myself to introduce..errr....myself. I have owned here for 3 years but have not had the opportunity to stay here. I wanted our first stay to be the holidays and this was the first chance I had to to do a xmas trip. I hear the WL does the best for holiday decorations.



*Davper*....WELCOME!!!



We're glad you jumped in on the thread, and we know you will have an awesome trip in mid-December at our beloved Lodge.


----------



## Lakegirl

They have announced Moonlight Magic dates!!! So excited we will. E there for one.  It is AK which we did in April of this year as well.  Wishing it was a MK but will take what we can get and be more than happy!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Lakegirl said:


> They have announced Moonlight Magic dates!!! So excited we will. E there for one.  It is AK which we did in April of this year as well.  Wishing it was a MK but will take what we can get and be more than happy!!!!


Just saw this.  Its a remote possibility we will be there in Oct for the Typhoon Lagoon MM


----------



## sleepydog25

They never, EVER hit dates when we're there.  lol  Great news for those who get to go, though!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Welcome to the Groupie Davper!*

The more rooms they add to DVC, the more I feel repelled from the Parks due to the crowd level.  Granted, you can't expect to be alone in the parks, but when you get run over by out-of-control young people, driven out of the gift shops by groups of chanting groups in the same shirt, or wait 2 hours or more to have a 2 minute experience, I really start to question why I am spending so much on an annual pass to get run into by a baby buggy . . .twice by the same person.  I love visiting all of the resorts, Disney Springs, riding the boats, or walking the grounds.  Not because they are free, but because I don't have to fight the crowd to get my fair share.  Sorry . . Rant Over.


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> *Welcome to the Groupie Davper!*
> 
> The more rooms they add to DVC, the more I feel repelled from the Parks due to the crowd level.  Granted, you can't expect to be alone in the parks, but when you get run over by out-of-control young people, driven out of the gift shops by groups of chanting groups in the same shirt, or wait 2 hours or more to have a 2 minute experience, I really start to question why I am spending so much on an annual pass to get run into by a baby buggy . . .twice by the same person.  I love visiting all of the resorts, Disney Springs, riding the boats, or walking the grounds.  Not because they are free, but because I don't have to fight the crowd to get my fair share.  Sorry . . Rant Over.


I agree, *Dad*. We do still go to the parks, but way less than a few years back. We much prefer to visit resorts, find new places to dine, and relax in the room. We've often talked about one day only buying a single ticket to MK and spending the rest of the time in our "free" room and resort. I see that coming sooner rather than later.


----------



## davper

Thank You all for the welcome wishes.


----------



## twinklebug

Just going to drop this here. Thoughts?




WDWinfo artist-rendering-of-storybook-dining-at-artist-point


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Just going to drop this here. Thoughts?
> WDWinfo artist-rendering-of-storybook-dining-at-artist-point



They're going to be busy growing those trees!  

Cut them down outside and put up new ones inside.


----------



## davper

Where is Reunion Station located on property? I can't find it on any maps.

I was thinking of taking it for our R&R resort day. But it depends on where it is located on property.


----------



## Granny

davper said:


> Where is Reunion Station located on property? I can't find it on any maps.
> 
> I was thinking of taking it for our R&R resort day. But it depends on where it is located on property.



Reunion Station is part of the same building that houses Geyser Point bar.    Right near the quiet pool next to Bay Lake.

You probably can't find it because it opened up after most of the maps had been developed, including the ones from Disney.  I think they were still deciding what the area would be when they opened up CCV.


----------



## davper

One more question...
Do they allow small real xmas trees in the room. I know I can have a fake one, but Wholefoods have small Charlie Brown trees for $20.


----------



## Dizny Dad

sleepydog25 said:


> . . . . . . . . and spending the rest of the time in our "free" room . . . . . . .



Free Room?  Free Room?  Ahhhh . . . . that made me sputter and cough some!  With the prices you've paid, and the maintenance fees on top . . . . I admire you Sleepy!

But it does remind me of the old Blondie cartoon strip where Dagwood asked Blondie where she got the new fur coat.  "It was free" she said.  Astonished, Dagwood asked for an explanation.  "Well it was on sale today for 50% off, so the 50% I saved, I used to buy the coat."


----------



## Granny

davper said:


> One more question...
> Do they allow small real xmas trees in the room. I know I can have a fake one, but Wholefoods have small Charlie Brown trees for $20.



You sure can put a tree in your room.    Here's a picture of one we had in our room during Christmas 2012.






And don't worry...they've updated the decor on the floor and furniture to a much more mellow taste.  

I think we bought this tree at Walmart while we were at Disney.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> They're going to be busy growing those trees!
> 
> Cut them down outside and put up new ones inside.








Granny said:


> View attachment 367484
> 
> And don't worry...they've updated the decor on the floor and furniture to a much more mellow taste.



Holy mish mash of patterns Batman. I had forgotten how bad it really was. I do appreciate how easy on the eyes the revamped rooms are. They still seem a bit bland to me though.
Beautiful little tree


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> We've often talked about one day only buying a single ticket to MK and spending the rest of the time in our "free" room and resort.





Dizny Dad said:


> Free Room?  Free Room?  Ahhhh . . . . that made me sputter and cough some!  With the prices you've paid, and the maintenance fees on top . . . . I admire you Sleepy!
> 
> But it does remind me of the old Blondie cartoon strip where Dagwood asked Blondie where she got the new fur coat.  "It was free" she said.  Astonished, Dagwood asked for an explanation.  "Well it was on sale today for 50% off, so the 50% I saved, I used to buy the coat."



*Sleepy*...It's funny how we think of DVC stays sometimes since the upfront cost and maintenance fees are paid in advance.  But yes, at least we don't have a room bill when we check out!    

*DDad.*..I think Blondie went in and sold that approach to Congress for various programs!     Actually I use the same theory for my free Annual Passes since I get two trips for the price of one!


----------



## davper

Granny said:


> You sure can put a tree in your room.    Here's a picture of one we had in our room during Christmas 2012.
> 
> 
> View attachment 367484
> 
> 
> 
> And don't worry...they've updated the decor on the floor and furniture to a much more mellow taste.
> 
> I think we bought this tree at Walmart while we were at Disney.


Hi Thanks, but that wasn't my question.

I know I can have a fake tree, but can I have a small real tree in my room?


----------



## twinklebug

davper said:


> Hi Thanks, but that wasn't my question.
> 
> I know I can have a fake tree, but can I have a small real tree in my room?


As long as you're not lighting it up with real candles as they did in the old, old days (Lord knows how any of them survived the holidays) I think they won't blink an eye.


----------



## DVC Jen

Welcome Davper.

I lurked here for many many years. Finally decided to pack away the introverted side of me last December and show up at a mini meet.  Super super nice people. I am so glad I went.  Since then I came out of the lurker corner and am not looking back.

I agree about there not being any where better than the lodge at Christmas.  I am really missing it this year - but am planning on returning next.


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> Holy mish mash of patterns Batman. I had forgotten how bad it really was. I do appreciate how easy on the eyes the revamped rooms are. They still seem a bit bland to me though.



Hey, I liked the old decor!


----------



## Granny

davper said:


> Hi Thanks, but that wasn't my question.
> 
> I know I can have a fake tree, but can I have a small real tree in my room?




Oops...my bad.  I misread the original question....sorry about that.  I would think that they would allow a real tree.   Vacuum cleaner's in the front closet!


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> Hey, I liked the old decor!


I did too. I hated the new plain, theme-less look. The old designs had warmth and said "Welcome home " But they were very noisy on the eyes.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

davper said:


> Hi Thanks, but that wasn't my question.
> 
> I know I can have a fake tree, but can I have a small real tree in my room?



A tree can be gotten thru Disney Floral and I'm fairly certain they are real so yes, I believe you can.


----------



## sleepydog25

DVC Jen said:


> Welcome Davper.
> 
> I lurked here for many many years. Finally decided to pack away the introverted side of me last December and show up at a mini meet.  Super super nice people. I am so glad I went.  Since then I came out of the lurker corner and am not looking back.


Don't you mean, "not _lurking_ back?"  I slay me sometimes. . . 
RE: the decor--I miss it despite its lack of clean lines and clashing styles. . .at least it HAD a style.
RE: the artist's rendition--


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Hey, I liked the old decor!





twinklebug said:


> I did too. I hated the new plain, theme-less look. The old designs had warmth and said "Welcome home " But they were very noisy on the eyes.





sleepydog25 said:


> RE: the decor--I miss it despite its lack of clean lines and clashing styles. . .at least it HAD a style.



I miss this look too
I was playing WL music yesterday at work and found myself longing for those days of yesteryear


----------



## Dizny Dad

I, too, miss the old decor . . .it reminded me of my Grandfather's hunting cabin . . . you know . . . . what ever Grandma wanted removed from the house.  But, really, I did enjoy the "Welcome Home" feel.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> I, too, miss the old decor . . .it reminded me of my Grandfather's hunting cabin . . . you know . . . . what ever Grandma wanted removed from the house.  But, really, I did enjoy the "Welcome Home" feel.



Yes, its become Homogenized and Pasteurized over the years, IMO.  Great way to describe the old feel Dad.  It did feel this way, with the mismatched look, but it worked.


----------



## DVC Jen

sleepydog25 said:


> Don't you mean, "not _lurking_ back?"  I slay me sometimes. . .


----------



## DVC Jen

I also missed the old decor.  I wish they could keep some of the new but add back the stuff that made it feel homey and lodgey instead of like any other hotel room out there.  I remember the first time we stayed there after the refurb - one of the bell hops who was delivering our luggage asked me if I loved it.  He was surprised when I told him no.  It was just too bland - it needs more rustic flavor than it now has.

It's still our lodge though and we still love it - but miss the homey, warm feeling the rooms used to have.


----------



## sleepydog25

*PSA REMINDER*
If anyone has any trips or cruises coming up and would like me to add them to Page 1, be sure to drop me a note.

Now, that should put us back closer to the top of the forums!


----------



## Dizny Dad

And so the whispering drum beat began this weekend . . . . now only four more sleeps (two for one of us!) . . . . then comes the anxious drive to the A/P; then the _"Terminal"_ ordeal (stand here, don't stand there, open that bag, papers please, do not enter), hopefully avoiding the three big possible curses (Cancelled, Postponed, Delayed); a joyful ME ride, and then the fun and relaxation begins as we enter the Lodge to check in and hopefully get an odd numbered room (best for boat horns in the morning!).


----------



## twinklebug

On my way tonight! Tried to talk my son into dropping us off at the airport, but he has work in the morning, and we'll be leaving the house somewhere in vicinity of the 3am. Trying to set up my phone so I can pay bills from it while on this trip. NOT bringing a laptop this time. Might bring the kindle just to have a larger screen to view the Disboards on.


----------



## Granny

And we are down to a pretty low number ourselves:




Looking forward to returning to VWL and seeing some good friends!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> On my way tonight! Tried to talk my son into dropping us off at the airport, but he has work in the morning, and we'll be leaving the house somewhere in vicinity of the 3am. Trying to set up my phone so I can pay bills from it while on this trip. NOT bringing a laptop this time. Might bring the kindle just to have a larger screen to view the Disboards on.



Safe travels twinklebug and have a great trip!


----------



## sleepydog25

Wow. All you travelers heading out, leaving the rest of us home alone and missing the Lodge. . .


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Wow. All you travelers heading out, leaving the rest of us home alone and missing the Lodge. . .




That's playing a little unfair, Sleepy!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> That's playing a little unfair, Sleepy!



But we got to look at some awfully cute puppy pictures!


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> Wow. All you travelers heading out, leaving the rest of us home alone and missing the Lodge. . .


Sorry, I admit to being overly excited, I promise to share with the group, hopefully only positive experiences!


----------



## TCRAIG

Wishing we could join y’all these first 2 December weeks but alas - work has other plans for me - so won’t be there til 16th...hope everyone has a safe, relaxing and uncrowded stay at the World


----------



## rkstocke5609

I am so jealous of everyone going to the lodge this December!  I hope to be able to do a groupie meet sometime on a future trip!

One thing I forgot about my recent trip was a new “must do” — Baseline at Studios.  And, not for the wonderful IPA selections, but it is a great stop for even those that avoid alcohol.  They had a phenomenal thin sliced ribeye on a flakey bread with fancy cheese sauce on top.  They call it an appetizer, but whatever it is awesome!  We also tried a pretzel that put the usual Mickey style ones that are found everywhere to shame.  Anyways, this place is towards Muppetvision 3D and is a new must do for us.

And now, to add to the dog picture theme.....


----------



## PatMcDuck

We are newer WL BR owners, and thinking of a trip next December for 3-4 nights (midweek).  Is it very hard to book a studio the first week of December?  i might just book a 1BR, not sure, I have enough points from 2018 to do so, but with only 2 of us, we really do not need that much space. 

I mean generally speaking, of course.  Do people actually walk reservations for December studios at BR?  I have no real idea, I never was able to go to WDW in December, and we previously had all our points at BCV.


----------



## jimmytammy

PatMcDuck said:


> We are newer WL BR owners, and thinking of a trip next December for 3-4 nights (midweek).  Is it very hard to book a studio the first week of December?  i might just book a 1BR, not sure, I have enough points from 2018 to do so, but with only 2 of us, we really do not need that much space.
> 
> I mean generally speaking, of course.  Do people actually walk reservations for December studios at BR?  I have no real idea, I never was able to go to WDW in December, and we previously had all our points at BCV.


Hey Pat
In the past we have walked our ressies but I don't think it is necessary these days.  Its more of a comfort thing to me.  On another note, WL is IMO the most beautiful place to be in all of WDW around the Holidays, so I think you made a great decision on owning there.  Its a tough one to get the time of year for this reason without the 11 month window.  I will say, be ready to book your 1st available day if possible.  We are planning to book 2 1 beds for next Dec and I will be on the phone pronto on my 11 month day!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> That's playing a little unfair, Sleepy!


Yeah, I know. I'm just mean some days. . .



PatMcDuck said:


> We are newer WL BR owners, and thinking of a trip next December for 3-4 nights (midweek).  Is it very hard to book a studio the first week of December?  i might just book a 1BR, not sure, I have enough points from 2018 to do so, but with only 2 of us, we really do not need that much space.
> 
> I mean generally speaking, of course.  Do people actually walk reservations for December studios at BR?  I have no real idea, I never was able to go to WDW in December, and we previously had all our points at BCV.


First,  *PatMcDuck!* I don't recall you posting on here before (then again, I have the memory of a gnat), and we're glad you came out to play. We think you'll find us a friendly, supportive group here, and you'll find lots of answers here. . .and we mostly agree!  Second, I concur with *JT* that you shouldn't need to walk your reservation as long as you're on the phone/online that first day. As for the studio vs. 1BR, if you have the points, do it, especially since those are 2018 points. Be forewarned, however, that once you've stayed in a 1BR, it's tough to go back. Still, I can think of no finer place to be at Disney during the holidays than the Wilderness Lodge, and in particular, VWL (you'll find most of us have a hard time letting go and calling it the new Bolder Ridgeline name). Again, welcome to the Groupies!! (P.S. All it takes to be a Groupie is a love of the Lodge.)


----------



## Granny

PatMcDuck said:


> We are newer WL BR owners, and thinking of a trip next December for 3-4 nights (midweek).  Is it very hard to book a studio the first week of December?  i might just book a 1BR, not sure, I have enough points from 2018 to do so, but with only 2 of us, we really do not need that much space.
> 
> I mean generally speaking, of course.  Do people actually walk reservations for December studios at BR?  I have no real idea, I never was able to go to WDW in December, and we previously had all our points at BCV.



Welcome back, *Pat*!  

I'll echo what @jimmytammy and @sleepydog25 mentioned...I think you will be okay with making the reservation at the 11 month mark.  But I would definitely do it online and not call MS so you get an hour's jump on the phone reservations.  I haven't ever had to walk a reservation but then again we book 1BR villas for the two of us so it's not generally an issue.  




TCRAIG said:


> Wishing we could join y’all these first 2 December weeks but alas - work has other plans for me - so won’t be there til 16th...hope everyone has a safe, relaxing and uncrowded stay at the World



Sorry to miss you this trip but I'm sure we'll catch up with you at some point on a future WDW trip.


----------



## bobbiwoz

They did not change the first floor, common areas of VWL....thank heavens.  I keep my mind focused on that.


----------



## TCRAIG

sleepydog25 said:


> Yeah, I know. I'm just mean some days. . .
> 
> First,  *PatMcDuck!* I don't recall you posting on here before (then again, I have the memory of a gnat), and we're glad you came out to play. We think you'll find us a friendly, supportive group here, and you'll find lots of answers here. . .and we mostly agree!  Second, I concur with *JT* that you shouldn't need to walk your reservation as long as you're on the phone/online that first day. As for the studio vs. 1BR, if you have the points, do it, especially since those are 2018 points. Be forewarned, however, that once you've stayed in a 1BR, it's tough to go back. Still, I can think of no finer place to be at Disney during the holidays than the Wilderness Lodge, and in particular, VWL (you'll find most of us have a hard time letting go and calling it the new Bolder Ridgeline name). Again, welcome to the Groupies!! (P.S. All it takes to be a Groupie is a love of the Lodge.)


I’ve decided that the BR part of BR/VWL doesn’t really stand for ‘Boulder Ridge’ but rather ‘Beloved Resort’ - at least in my mind


----------



## DVC Jen

TCRAIG said:


> I’ve decided that the BR part of BR/VWL doesn’t really stand for ‘Boulder Ridge’ but rather ‘Beloved Resort’ - at least in my mind


 

I love this!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

For those who aren't at the World right now the Disney Parks Blog will be streaming the 8:15 CP with Neal Patrick Harris tonight.  They indicate you can join in starting at 8PM and streaming will start a few minutes before the show at approximately 8:10PM eastern.


----------



## Corinne

I watched the CP live stream....it’s the closest I’m going to get until this time next year. It does not ever disappoint. 

To all the Groupies headed down soon, please don’t forget to post early and often! I will be living vicariously through you! This will actually be the longest span we’ve had between trips in many years. We normally have at least two trips a year, sometimes 3, but with the wedding in September, we aren’t planning on going until next December!


----------



## Lakegirl

Wishing everyone who is heading to our favorite place trips filled with Magic.  Please don't forget to post often so all of us at home can fell like we are right there with you!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

1 1/2 sleeps to go.  The 1/2 probably wont happen, as we need to leave home at 3AM to make our morning flight to Orlando.

And posting while in The World . . . . . we'll try, but you know how it goes sometimes; the magic takes over and all things that we would do while home are abandoned, mostly.

Looking forward to seeing some of our friends in The World.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Our first time with a view of the lake since the cabins were built.


----------



## DVC Jen

bobbiwoz said:


> Our first time with a view of the lake since the cabins were built.
> 
> View attachment 368533




Oh my gosh...   I am having withdrawals.  It is going to be hard to wait an entire year to be back at BRV - Beloved Resort Villas.  

I know I will enjoy BWV in June - but nothing and I mean NOTHING compares to our lodge.


----------



## PatMcDuck

Hello, yes thanks for the welcome.  We originally bought OKW in 1995 and squeaked in with the free passes until 2000.  That was cool indeed.  Then sold and bought in at BCV, because the kids loved it there so much when it opened (lost no $$ on the deal).  Then late last year we decided to sell the BCV and buy in at WL BR, haha, we are nuts.  But the BCV sold much higher than the WL BR resale, so again, we lost no $$, and got a contract loaded with all 2017, 2018 points.  We actually came out AHEAD. (and weirdly I bought 25 direct points just before we sold the BCV, and a week before they raised the rule to 75 direct for perks).  So here we now sit with 200 resale points and 25 direct, unfortunately different use years but I will work with that.  

We have a trip in January to use up those 200 2017 points, 1BR.  And another in April/May to use some of the 2018 points (a Copper Creek studio popped up when I went to book a studio at 5 months out).  I go to WDW and DL fairly often, I am a CM in a TDS.


----------



## Corinne

Dizny Dad said:


> And so the whispering drum beat began this weekend . . . . now only four more sleeptwo for one of us!) . . . . then comes the anxious drive to the A/P; then the _"Terminal"_ ordeal (stand here, don't stand there, open that bag, papers please, do not enter), hopefully avoiding the three big possible curses (Cancelled, Postponed, Delayed); a joyful ME ride, and then the fun and relaxation begins as we enter the Lodge to check in and hopefully get an odd numbered room (best for boat horns in the morning!).



Lol, DDad....not sure I’ve ever really experienced a joyful ME ride, but, it is free.


----------



## bobbiwoz

At VWL, CM Kirk was so helpful!  It is Tinkerbell Thursday.  He arranged for an additional FP TO Soarin or Test Track plus the Illuminations viewing FP!

Never knew about Tinkerbell Thursday!


----------



## Granny

bobbiwoz said:


> At VWL, CM Kirk was so helpful!  It is Tinkerbell Thursday.  He arranged for an additional FP TO Soarin or Test Track plus the Illuminations viewing FP!
> 
> Never knew about Tinkerbell Thursday!



That's very cool!  What does Kirk do at VWL?  He's not the guy who occasionally sits at the desk in the VWL lobby, is he?  In any event, glad to hear you got a little bit of the magic already.  Did you mention to Kirk that we consider such serendipitous events to be generated by Moose Dust?   

We head out tomorrow for WDW...though not nearly as early as DDad and Disney Di!  I wonder if tomorrow is Flynn Rider Friday?


----------



## disneynutz

Kirk is a concierge CM who built his own station in the BRV lobby with surplus Disney furniture. His hours are 7:00 - 3:30 5 or 6 days per week. He loves to help with planning, reservations, and making magic and he is a big reason why we love to stay at WL. He greets his guests by name and watching him interact with the young guests is magical. If you appreciate his service please email wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com so we can keep him around. 

 Bill


----------



## bobbiwoz

Granny said:


> That's very cool!  What does Kirk do at VWL?  He's not the guy who occasionally sits at the desk in the VWL lobby, is he?  In any event, glad to hear you got a little bit of the magic already.  Did you mention to Kirk that we consider such serendipitous events to be generated by Moose Dust?
> 
> We head out tomorrow for WDW...though not nearly as early as DDad and Disney Di!  I wonder if tomorrow is Flynn Rider Friday?


Yes he is!!!
After he took our group picture, I asked a friend to take ours with Kirk.  Can I post his picture here?


----------



## Granny

bobbiwoz said:


> Yes he is!!!
> After he took our group picture, I asked a friend to take ours with Kirk.  Can I post his picture here?



Absolutely...this is the VWL Groupie thread after all!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Here we are, Kirk with us! In front of our VWL tree!


----------



## Granny

*Bobbi*...you guys look awesome!  Hopefully we can catch up to you in the next few days.


----------



## sleepydog25

We know Kirk! We first met him a couple of years ago in the VWL lobby area. He's been very helpful in the past and is a real hoot. Disney could use more Kirks!


----------



## TCRAIG

bobbiwoz said:


> At VWL, CM Kirk was so helpful!  It is Tinkerbell Thursday.  He arranged for an additional FP TO Soarin or Test Track plus the Illuminations viewing FP!
> 
> Never knew about Tinkerbell Thursday!


AWESOME!!


----------



## sleepydog25

What?! Over 24 hours with no posts! People at Disney: uhh, hello? We know you're having fun, but some of us need vicarious Disney thrills. Just sayin'.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Granny said:


> *Bobbi*...you guys look awesome!  Hopefully we can catch up to you in the next few days.


We did!  On the elevator!


----------



## bobbiwoz

sleepydog25 said:


> What?! Over 24 hours with no posts! People at Disney: uhh, hello? We know you're having fun, but some of us need vicarious Disney thrills. Just sayin'.


Would a bad picture count?  Here it is...from 5 minutes ago!


----------



## Granny

Hey Groupies! 

We made it to our beloved home yesterday and spent some time strolling around Disney Springs. We used the order function on the MDE app to place an order at Burger Deluxe and it was a good way to get served much more quickly than waiting in line. 

Our bags were delayed in delivery from ME and I had to go to bell services to chase them down. They finally found them and got them to our room about 9:00 pm so all is well. 

We didn’t get our lake side room request but are happy enough with our room overlooking the covered walkway on the bus side. It is a little noisy with the rolling luggage on the wooden walkway but it is nice to sit on the balcony and hear the Christmas music playing softly.  

Here’s a pic from our balcony 




I did bump into @bobbiwoz and her DH last night on the elevator. A brief but fun mini-meet!

It is a little cool but pleasant weather. Heading over to MK to activate our APs. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## bobbiwoz

People were in the pool today.  It is beautiful and I saw a bald eagle.


----------



## Lakegirl

Thanks so much for the pictures and snippets from your trips!!


----------



## Corinne

Nice view of the Mick topiary Granny! Bobbi, we saw a bald eagle last year at the BoardWalk, thrilling!


----------



## Granny

And the cutest stroller award goes to.....


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> And the cutest stroller award goes to.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 369013



We saw that on our last trip!  It was at the Epcot entry and the family had just brought it for a little girl who was having a birthday.  She climbed right in with a big smile!


----------



## jimmytammy

TCRAIG said:


> I’ve decided that the BR part of BR/VWL doesn’t really stand for ‘Boulder Ridge’ but rather ‘Beloved Resort’ - at least in my mind


I couldn't agree more


----------



## jimmytammy

bobbiwoz said:


> Our first time with a view of the lake since the cabins were built.
> 
> View attachment 368533


Very nice!


----------



## jimmytammy

bobbiwoz said:


> Here we are, Kirk with us! In front of our VWL tree!
> View attachment 368692


Oh yes, I remember Kirk.  Met him on our last VWL stay.  Though I didnt get much of a chance to talk with him, the brief encounter did tell me he was very excited about his position there.


----------



## jimmytammy

It is currently snowing at our house with at least 6" 
Man I wish I was at the Lodge


----------



## DenLo

We are at AKV-K and there is a steady light rain.  It probably is pouring at the Lodge right based on radar.  100% rain this morning and early afternoon, but it is warmer 71 degrees.  Definitely a day to hang around the resort IMO especially one like Wilderness Lodge.


----------



## DenLo

Granny said:


> And the cutest stroller award goes to.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 369013



She looks like Sleeping Beauty versus Cinderella.


----------



## bobbiwoz

DenLo said:


> We are at AKV-K and there is a steady light rain.  It probably is pouring at the Lodge right based on radar.  100% rain this morning and early afternoon, but it is warmer 71 degrees.  Definitely a day to hang around the resort IMO especially one like Wilderness Lodge.


We just left.
My sister and I are at BWV now, hoping the rain lets up!  I finally have a Slinky Dog Dash FP!


----------



## TCRAIG

jimmytammy said:


> It is currently snowing at our house with at least 6"
> Man I wish I was at the Lodge


Icy rain here - currently in the ER - Jerry fell getting the paper - looks like a dislocated shoulder -


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

TCRAIG said:


> Icy rain here - currently in the ER - Jerry fell getting the paper - looks like a dislocated shoulder -



Whew - too many slipping accidents I know of.  Take care!


----------



## DVC Jen

Granny said:


> Hey Groupies!
> 
> We made it to our beloved home yesterday and spent some time strolling around Disney Springs. We used the order function on the MDE app to place an order at Burger Deluxe and it was a good way to get served much more quickly than waiting in line.
> 
> Our bags were delayed in delivery from ME and I had to go to bell services to chase them down. They finally found them and got them to our room about 9:00 pm so all is well.
> 
> We didn’t get our lake side room request but are happy enough with our room overlooking the covered walkway on the bus side. It is a little noisy with the rolling luggage on the wooden walkway but it is nice to sit on the balcony and hear the Christmas music playing softly.
> 
> Here’s a pic from our balcony
> 
> View attachment 368928
> 
> 
> I did bump into @bobbiwoz and her DH last night on the elevator. A brief but fun mini-meet!
> 
> It is a little cool but pleasant weather. Heading over to MK to activate our APs. Have a great day everyone!



AAAAUUURRRRGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!   <~~~~  me having a withdrawl.    Have fun.  Gosh this is terrible to say and I feel guilty about it, but I am looking more forward to our upcoming trip next December than I am our June trip at BWV.  I miss the lodge so much!


----------



## DVC Jen

TCRAIG said:


> Icy rain here - currently in the ER - Jerry fell getting the paper - looks like a dislocated shoulder -




Oh no!  I hope he is OK.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> It is currently snowing at our house with at least 6"
> Man I wish I was at the Lodge


Finally stopped snowing here a couple of hours ago, *JT*.  We're sitting around 13" though neighboring areas within a 15-minute drive are reporting up to 17". Would much rather be at the Lodge!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Finally stopped snowing here a couple of hours ago, *JT*.  We're sitting around 13" though neighboring areas within a 15-minute drive are reporting up to 17". Would much rather be at the Lodge!





DH just got out the snowblower for the couple of inches we got here on Friday.  hehe


----------



## jimmytammy

TCRAIG said:


> Icy rain here - currently in the ER - Jerry fell getting the paper - looks like a dislocated shoulder -


Hope Jerry feels better soon!  Praying pain will go away


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Finally stopped snowing here a couple of hours ago, *JT*.  We're sitting around 13" though neighboring areas within a 15-minute drive are reporting up to 17". Would much rather be at the Lodge!


We got around 15" before snow stopped, then the sleet started and has been sleeting ever since.  I am so done with winter(and it aint here yet)


----------



## Lakegirl

TCRAIG said:


> Icy rain here - currently in the ER - Jerry fell getting the paper - looks like a dislocated shoulder -


Hope Jerry is on the mend soon.


----------



## bobbiwoz

TCRAIG said:


> Icy rain here - currently in the ER - Jerry fell getting the paper - looks like a dislocated shoulder -


Am sorry to read this.


----------



## ArielSRL

I’m behind a few pages but thought I’d pop in for this: Did you guys see that loaded Mickey waffles are on the Roaring Fork menu now?


----------



## Corinne

TCRAIG said:


> Icy rain here - currently in the ER - Jerry fell getting the paper - looks like a dislocated shoulder -


Oh no Tricia! Sending prayers and good thoughts that it’s not too bad, and a speedy recovery for Jerry.


----------



## jimmytammy

ArielSRL said:


> Did you guys see that loaded Mickey waffles are on the Roaring Fork menu now?


Thats the best news I have heard in a while now


----------



## caresy

Hi all!  I'm new to this group but have been a WL superfan since 2004 when I stayed there with my 2 kids after my grandfather passed and left me enough that I could take them to a Deluxe resort and it was our first choice hands down!  Since then I've stayed at BWV, SSR, OKW, AKV, as well as our previous trips to POR, PORFQ and CS. 

For my 50th birthday in 2019 we are finally returning to WL and staying at CCV!!!  I know CCV rooms are in the main building, but I would love some room location request suggestions.  We are staying in a studio with a tub.  I know location requests are not guaranteed, but I'd love any suggestions!

Thanks in advance and I hope everyone has wonderful holidays no matter how you celebrate!

Carolyn


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Thats the best news I have heard in a while now


Don't get too excited. Read the article, too, and saw the pics. They give you three waffles and pour a little thin sauce of strawberry on one, chocolate on another, and then banana caramel sauce on the last. If the pics are any indication, there are virtually no strawberries or bananas and just a few chocolate chips--just syrupy sauces. They are NOT like the ones of old.


----------



## sleepydog25

caresy said:


> Hi all!  I'm new to this group but have been a WL superfan since 2004 when I stayed there with my 2 kids after my grandfather passed and left me enough that I could take them to a Deluxe resort and it was our first choice hands down!  Since then I've stayed at BWV, SSR, OKW, AKV, as well as our previous trips to POR, PORFQ and CS.
> 
> For my 50th birthday in 2019 we are finally returning to WL and staying at CCV!!!  I know CCV rooms are in the main building, but I would love some room location request suggestions.  We are staying in a studio with a tub.  I know location requests are not guaranteed, but I'd love any suggestions!
> 
> Thanks in advance and I hope everyone has wonderful holidays no matter how you celebrate!
> 
> Carolyn


Hello, *Carolyn*, and   We're glad you dropped in and hope you'll routinely join in our conversations. And congrats on becoming a Groupie! All that's needed is a love of the Lodge which you obviously do. However, I'm afraid to say I can't help you with room locations at Copper Creek since we've not yet stayed there. Perhaps someone else on here can. There is also the Copper Creek Lovers thread, and they might be able to help, as well. Again, welcome!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Don't get too excited. Read the article, too, and saw the pics. They give you three waffles and pour a little thin sauce of strawberry on one, chocolate on another, and then banana caramel sauce on the last. If the pics are any indication, there are virtually no strawberries or bananas and just a few chocolate chips--just syrupy sauces. They are NOT like the ones of old.



I also read an article and they were able to customize - ie to get just the strawberries and whip cream.  Or the chocolate with chips.  And, what they showed as the way the Loaded Waffles are to be served normall is with all the toppings on each of the waffles so strawberry chocolate banana fosters waffles all together!  (That actually sounds rather yummy!  And they agreed it was the favorite in all the tastings).  From that I'd say I'm pretty happy and excited!  This was the Disney Food Blog.  Where did you see the other review?


----------



## DizDaD7

caresy said:


> Hi all!  I'm new to this group but have been a WL superfan since 2004 when I stayed there with my 2 kids after my grandfather passed and left me enough that I could take them to a Deluxe resort and it was our first choice hands down!  Since then I've stayed at BWV, SSR, OKW, AKV, as well as our previous trips to POR, PORFQ and CS.
> 
> For my 50th birthday in 2019 we are finally returning to WL and staying at CCV!!!  I know CCV rooms are in the main building, but I would love some room location request suggestions.  We are staying in a studio with a tub.  I know location requests are not guaranteed, but I'd love any suggestions!
> 
> Thanks in advance and I hope everyone has wonderful holidays no matter how you celebrate!
> 
> Carolyn


I believe there are a few studios ending in 115 from the 2nd floor up that is a corner from the main bldg. to where it turns in...It's supposedly a decent amount larger than a regular studio and there are only a few above one another.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

caresy said:


> Hi all!  I'm new to this group but have been a WL superfan since 2004 when I stayed there with my 2 kids after my grandfather passed and left me enough that I could take them to a Deluxe resort and it was our first choice hands down!  Since then I've stayed at BWV, SSR, OKW, AKV, as well as our previous trips to POR, PORFQ and CS.
> 
> For my 50th birthday in 2019 we are finally returning to WL and staying at CCV!!!  I know CCV rooms are in the main building, but I would love some room location request suggestions.  We are staying in a studio with a tub.  I know location requests are not guaranteed, but I'd love any suggestions!
> 
> Thanks in advance and I hope everyone has wonderful holidays no matter how you celebrate!
> 
> Carolyn



I believe that a lot of the studios are on the ground floor so unless that's your preference I'd make the request for a higher floor.  I've only done 1 night but requested high floor facing towards the Main courtyard pool.  That request meant I might get on the floor with solid balcony walls which I did although I knew that and was fine with it.  The other request I'd consider is high floor facing Boulder Ridge cove pool.  But I often try to keep the requests fairly simple.


----------



## DizDaD7

Excited to say that we will be heading over to BRV next summer for our 1st visit...If you can please add us to the list for 2019, it would be greatly appreciated...Thank you


----------



## LVSWL

Just back from our stay. BRV is by far the most beautiful resort. Fabulous room, 3523. Incredible vies, very quiet. Everyone at the lodge was wonderful. We really enjoyed the Territory Lounge and Geyser Point. Only one negative for us was a parting conversation with the person at the DVC villas desk on our way out. We were leaving a day early because I had become sick earlier in the week and after a doctors visit just decided to head home early. It was about 12:30pm, and we were pulling our suitcases through the lobby and the CM said "leaving? Come back soon!" My DH said, we aren't going yet, have another load. He explained that we were having to leave a day early because I was sick. Immediately the CM asked if we got a late checkout. DH explained that we had the room for one more day so no we didn't. CM immediately said "You know you can't get your points back". DH explained that we had no intention of asking for them and then asked the CM if he could print a copy of our room charges there or did we need to go up to the lodge. CM said, you can just look at it on your MDE. Our week was wonderful, our WL stay was incredible. Just unfortunate that the CM immediately jumped to those conclusions and spoke the way he did to us. I understand that some may try for late checkout, or a return of points. Just would like to have been presumed innocent rather than guilty.
Forgot to mention. Midweek we visited the DVC lounge. A member was near the bottom of the steps bleeding very badly. It looked as though she had fallen down those stairs. The CM sent us up the elevator and when we left the stairs were closed. Hope she was ok and able to enjoy her trip. Be careful y'all!


----------



## sleepydog25

DizDaD7 said:


> Excited to say that we will be heading over to BRV next summer for our 1st visit...If you can please add us to the list for 2019, it would be greatly appreciated...Thank you


Great!  What dates will you be at VWL? Just shoot me a note and I'll add you.


----------



## jimmytammy

This is our little WL/VWL tree from the past.  This is one we used often in the tree swap back in the day.  We decided to set it up in our out building that we do some Christmas get togethers.  Wanted to share it with you WL lovers


----------



## Corinne

Morning Groupies! Well, today is the day....I got a new job and I start today. I am excited and nervous!


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> Morning Groupies! Well, today is the day....I got a new job and I start today. I am excited and nervous!


Congratulations Corinne!!  You will do great Moose Dust coming your way


----------



## twokats

That is great news Corinne!  Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> Morning Groupies! Well, today is the day....I got a new job and I start today. I am excited and nervous!



Congratulations Corinne!  First day - how fun!


----------



## DVC Jen

Corinne said:


> Morning Groupies! Well, today is the day....I got a new job and I start today. I am excited and nervous!




Good luck Corinne.


----------



## sleepydog25

Been rather slow on this thread the past few days. . .could it be there are Groupies afoot in the World who are having too much fun? Hmmmmm.  Here in the vast winter wasteland known as southwest Virginia, the area is still digging out from the latest "storm of the century" (we seem to have those annually anymore). Main roads have been opened since Tuesday, and most feeder roads are also clear. However, the small byways and streets which may have had a plow once or twice, aren't easily traversed, especially since they refreeze overnight (temps in the low 20s and teens). Ergo, we haven't had school all week. This makes seven total days of missed school and we haven't even hit Christmas yet. Before this storm, we had a day out due to flooding from a hurricane, an ice day off, and an earlier snow day. I may be in school come July. . .


----------



## Starwind

sleepydog25 said:


> Been rather slow on this thread the past few days. . .could it be there are Groupies afoot in the World who are having too much fun? Hmmmmm.  Here in the vast winter wasteland known as southwest Virginia, the area is still digging out from the latest "storm of the century" (we seem to have those annually anymore). Main roads have been opened since Tuesday, and most feeder roads are also clear. However, the small byways and streets which may have had a plow once or twice, aren't easily traversed, especially since they refreeze overnight (temps in the low 20s and teens). Ergo, we haven't had school all week. This makes seven total days of missed school and we haven't even hit Christmas yet. Before this storm, we had a day out due to flooding from a hurricane, an ice day off, and an earlier snow day. I may be in school come July. . .



Does it look pretty at least ?

Here we pretty much skipped fall entirely and went straight into winter.  We've even had -20's which normally we wouldn't see until January.  Its been weird.  But pretty 

Counting down the days until our Dec 2019 trip to WDW/DCL.  Though knowing our luck we'll end up like last year with days of "unseasonably record-breaking cold" at the freezing mark ;-)

SW


----------



## sleepydog25

Starwind said:


> Does it look pretty at least ?
> 
> Here we pretty much skipped fall entirely and went straight into winter.  We've even had -20's which normally we wouldn't see until January.  Its been weird.  But pretty
> 
> Counting down the days until our Dec 2019 trip to WDW/DCL.  Though knowing our luck we'll end up like last year with days of "unseasonably record-breaking cold" at the freezing mark ;-)
> 
> SW


Well, it was. Actually, if you look out over fields and mountains then, yes, it's still pretty; otherwise, it's got that plowed, dirty, non-pristine look. Yes, odd weather year here, too. Since late summer, we've had two years' worth of moisture and another 1-2" of rain expected Friday into Saturday. It has also been colder here than usual by about 8-10 degrees overall. Speaking of WDW and DCL, what are your dates (if you feel like sharing)?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I was just reading that they announced at the member meeting earlier today that VWL will get a refurb in 2021.  I'd think that would be one of the refresh paint, soft goods etc.  I wonder if they'll take care of some of the sloppiness of the last refurb.

_Oh - wait.  VWL is supposed to get a full refurb.  

Oh great.  Wonder if it will finally look like a Holiday Inn._


----------



## rkstocke5609

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I was just reading that they announced at the member meeting earlier today that VWL will get a refurb in 2021.  I'd think that would be one of the refresh paint, soft goods etc.  I wonder if they'll take care of some of the sloppiness of the last refurb.
> 
> _Oh - wait.  VWL is supposed to get a full refurb.
> 
> Oh great.  Wonder if it will finally look like a Holiday Inn._



Me no like the “Holiday Inn” look, so I’m hoping against it....


----------



## Corinne

Thanks for all the well wishes and pixie dust! I’ve decided being home is best, my dream job was being a mom and working inside the home, and I was blessed to be able to do that while the boys were young. However, we do hope to retire someday, so.....heigh ho, heigh ho....


----------



## Corinne

Helllllooooo, Groupies at the World!? Your assignment was to allow us all to live vicariously through you, and post early and often! You MUST  be having too much fun as @sleepydog25 suggested!


----------



## patclairesmom

Hi Everyone, we're new owners at CCV and planning a Christmas week trip in 2019.  It will also be my twins 21st birthday, so watch out!!  Anyway, we're bringing my father and 2 adult nieces and one of their husbands.  We're planning on a 2 bedroom and my question is, is a dedicated or a lock-off better?  I think I would prefer a dedicated but wanted to know why the lock-offs are so popular.  Thanks for all your help and I'm so excited to be finally saying at the lodge!!


----------



## Lisa P.

What are your planned sleeping arrangements? Who would be able and willing to sleep on sleeper sofas? Dedicated 2BRs normally only have a LR sleeper sofa (for 2 in your party) and the other 6 people would share 3 real beds.

Lock-offs offer the benefits of having another separate entrance and a separate limited kitchenette with fridge and coffee maker.
So when some people make breakfast or leave/return while others are sleeping, there may be less disturbance of the rest of the group and a bit more privacy.
While the sleeper sofa may be less comfortable, it also provides more daytime space when left as a sofa.

Fully adult travel groups (especially with 5 or 6 people) like these lock-off benefits. Larger groups (wanting as many regular beds as possible) and families with active young kids (who may exit unnoticed) may not.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

patclairesmom said:


> Hi Everyone, we're new owners at CCV and planning a Christmas week trip in 2019.  It will also be my twins 21st birthday, so watch out!!  Anyway, we're bringing my father and 2 adult nieces and one of their husbands.  We're planning on a 2 bedroom and my question is, is a dedicated or a lock-off better?  I think I would prefer a dedicated but wanted to know why the lock-offs are so popular.  Thanks for all your help and I'm so excited to be finally saying at the lodge!!



The decision of what’s preferred can depend a lot on sleeping arrangements but I believe that dedicated 2 bedrooms are usually the most popular if booking that size villa because they have 2 real beds in the second bedroom.  It is what we select when given a choice although if one only needed 1 bed in that room and it was for early risers who might want their own kitchenette and entrance there can be benefits to having the studio/1 bedroom combo.  Since lockoffs are made up of a connected studio and 1 bedroom then once the studios are booked then the lockoffs aren’t an option so dedicated 2 bedrooms are easier to book at very popular times for people to use their DVC.  It gives lockoffs the appearance of being popular but that’s more about the studios being the most popular to book.


----------



## bobbiwoz

disneynutz said:


> Kirk is a concierge CM who built his own station in the BRV lobby with surplus Disney furniture. His hours are 7:00 - 3:30 5 or 6 days per week. He loves to help with planning, reservations, and making magic and he is a big reason why we love to stay at WL. He greets his guests by name and watching him interact with the young guests is magical. If you appreciate his service please email wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com so we can keep him around.
> 
> Bill


Sent the email today!


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> Helllllooooo, Groupies at the World!? Your assignment was to allow us all to live vicariously through you, and post early and often! You MUST  be having too much fun as @sleepydog25 suggested!



*Corinne*...first of all, congratulations on starting your new job.  I hope it provides the fulfillment that you are looking for in the job.  



*Groupies*...we have just returned from the World, and it was a very nice trip.  Temperatures were well below normal with highs in the 50's and 60's on many days.  The parks were rather busy overall, and last Saturday (December 8) MK was almost as crowded as Christmas week!   Even the People Mover had a 1/2 hour wait as the line went halfway to Space Mountain!  It was supposed to be a 5/10 crowd day but after the fact TouringPlans recorded it as an 8 level crowd.   All week long they underforecasted the crowd levels as we found the parks and Disney Springs to be pretty crowded every day.  

Despite that, we enjoyed our trip.  We were able to thoroughly enjoy much quality time with our good friends @Dizny Dad and @DiznyDi.  While we went to the parks every day, we only experienced a handful of attractions.   We had several FastPasses that lapsed as we just didn't want to deal with the crowds, cool weather and occasional rain all that much.  I will say that I was impressed with Toy Story Land as far as design, attention to detail, and general atmosphere of the area.  I think they did a really good job capturing the Toy Story spirit of fun and adventure, and the lines were long for all the attractions there.   Star Wars land continues to take shape and DHS will soon be turning from 1/2 of a park to a real destination park for many, many WDW guests.  

Wilderness Lodge did not disappoint as the decorations were out in full force and the Christmas music was playing throughout the resort.  The resort seemed to be at full capacity with the main lobby being crowded much of the time.  They opened the new Snow White character meal the day after we left, but we were able to see some of the "forest" decorations that had been added to the restaurant.  I'm sure they did a good job converting Artist Point over to the new theme.  They moved the DVC sales desk to the front door area to clear out that area, possibly for people waiting for reservations for the character meal?  Once they start getting those meals booked, it will undoubtedly add to the noise level of the lobby floor of Wilderness Lodge.  All in all, it was a bustling area...far from the quiet area it has been in the past.

But the VWL lobby retained its quietness and seclusion.  And we spent some quality time in the Iron Spike room in front of the fire.  So our home managed to keep its wonderful feel of warmth and seclusion, with the Christmas music wafting through the air.  

Kirk the VWL CM was busy each day with people at his concierge desk in the VWL lobby.  Didn't have a chance to say much more than hello to him, but every time we went past he was explaining the MDE phone app to someone...it sounds like he is very well versed on the app.  We did use it to open our room door a couple of times just as a novelty, but mostly just used our Magic Bands.

So we had a quick (6 night) stay and enjoyed it very much.  I am so glad that we have DVC, and therefore don't worry about the parks and attractions all that much since we know we can experience them on a future trip.  This past trip was all about enjoying WL and good friends, and that is what made it a great trip!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Kirk the VWL CM was busy each day with people at his concierge desk in the VWL lobby.  Didn't have a chance to say much more than hello to him, but every time we went past he was explaining the MDE phone app to someone...it sounds like he is very well versed on the app.



Glad you had an enjoyable visit Granny even if some things like crowds and weather were a bit out of whack.   I know I'm wary of MK during times when they are having parties so many days of the week so people press in on days they don't.  Makes it kind of nice to visit when they don't have the parties going on and you can expect more spreading out of visitors to MK during the week.

Your comment about Kirk caught my attention and selfishly I'm a bit sad to hear that he's hanging out there and bringing "business" to our nice quiet little lobby.  But it's a nice things for those who need the assistance.


----------



## PatMcDuck

I wonder if people coming over to WL for the new character meal at Artist point may just fall in love with WL and buy up those remaining CC points.  There are many guests who will be booking that meal who never saw our beautiful lodge in person.  I really like CC, we stayed there last year, but I am happy with our points at BR, we love the quiet lobby area there.


----------



## Lakegirl

Granny said:


> *Corinne*...first of all, congratulations on starting your new job.  I hope it provides the fulfillment that you are looking for in the job.
> 
> 
> 
> *Groupies*...we have just returned from the World, and it was a very nice trip.  Temperatures were well below normal with highs in the 50's and 60's on many days.  The parks were rather busy overall, and last Saturday (December 8) MK was almost as crowded as Christmas week!   Even the People Mover had a 1/2 hour wait as the line went halfway to Space Mountain!  It was supposed to be a 5/10 crowd day but after the fact TouringPlans recorded it as an 8 level crowd.   All week long they underforecasted the crowd levels as we found the parks and Disney Springs to be pretty crowded every day.
> 
> Despite that, we enjoyed our trip.  We were able to thoroughly enjoy much quality time with our good friends @Dizny Dad and @DiznyDi.  While we went to the parks every day, we only experienced a handful of attractions.   We had several FastPasses that lapsed as we just didn't want to deal with the crowds, cool weather and occasional rain all that much.  I will say that I was impressed with Toy Story Land as far as design, attention to detail, and general atmosphere of the area.  I think they did a really good job capturing the Toy Story spirit of fun and adventure, and the lines were long for all the attractions there.   Star Wars land continues to take shape and DHS will soon be turning from 1/2 of a park to a real destination park for many, many WDW guests.
> 
> Wilderness Lodge did not disappoint as the decorations were out in full force and the Christmas music was playing throughout the resort.  The resort seemed to be at full capacity with the main lobby being crowded much of the time.  They opened the new Snow White character meal the day after we left, but we were able to see some of the "forest" decorations that had been added to the restaurant.  I'm sure they did a good job converting Artist Point over to the new theme.  They moved the DVC sales desk to the front door area to clear out that area, possibly for people waiting for reservations for the character meal?  Once they start getting those meals booked, it will undoubtedly add to the noise level of the lobby floor of Wilderness Lodge.  All in all, it was a bustling area...far from the quiet area it has been in the past.
> 
> But the VWL lobby retained its quietness and seclusion.  And we spent some quality time in the Iron Spike room in front of the fire.  So our home managed to keep its wonderful feel of warmth and seclusion, with the Christmas music wafting through the air.
> 
> Kirk the VWL CM was busy each day with people at his concierge desk in the VWL lobby.  Didn't have a chance to say much more than hello to him, but every time we went past he was explaining the MDE phone app to someone...it sounds like he is very well versed on the app.  We did use it to open our room door a couple of times just as a novelty, but mostly just used our Magic Bands.
> 
> So we had a quick (6 night) stay and enjoyed it very much.  I am so glad that we have DVC, and therefore don't worry about the parks and attractions all that much since we know we can experience them on a future trip.  This past trip was all about enjoying WL and good friends, and that is what made it a great trip!


Why do you think it was so busy?


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Your comment about Kirk caught my attention and selfishly I'm a bit sad to hear that he's hanging out there and bringing "business" to our nice quiet little lobby.  But it's a nice things for those who need the assistance.



His desk is in the nook between the front door and the elevators so we couldn’t even hear him or his guests when sitting in the VWL lobby near the fireplace.  So our serene hideout still has its charm!

When it’s a bit cold out, the fireplaces at VWL are really nice. We spent a couple of hours in the Iron Spike room sitting in front of the fire with DDad and Di...what a beautiful couple and genuinely wonderful company!


----------



## Granny

Lakegirl said:


> Why do you think it was so busy?



I think there are a few reasons why early December has become so popular:

1.  Christmas decorations are up and WDW is able to add Christmas magic to its own magic
2.  It has the lowest point schedule of the year so it is a great bargain for DVC members...this doesn't account for all the crowds but certainly contributes.
3.  The aging population means the number of retired people is growing every year.  They can visit WDW without worrying about work or school.
4.  Speaking of school, it is amazing how many people are obviously taking their school age children out of school for WDW trips.  So many elementary and high school aged children in the parks.  I'm not judging the parents, just reporting that it has become more and more routine.  Sometimes I wonder if the summer attendance is starting to go down?
5.  The economy and very low unemployment rate can't be hurting WDW attendance as people have more discretionary income than in years past. 


All these things add up to crowded Disney parks.   Hats off to Disney as they have done quite a job in attracting new guests while keeping the old ones.  I can't even imagine what the opening of Star Wars land will do to WDW attendance...maybe it will spread out the Star Wars Weekend crowds over the whole year?


----------



## disneynutz

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Your comment about Kirk caught my attention and selfishly I'm a bit sad to hear that he's hanging out there and bringing "business" to our nice quiet little lobby.  But it's a nice things for those who need the assistance.



Mr Kirk is unbelievable, after stopping by his desk, you are added to his daily texts during your stay. His short feel good messages really add to the Disney magic. I watched him make magic for several little ones, and create itineraries for our family of 3 and a group of 24. He knows when to send you where for your best use of time and maximum enjoyment. He greeted everyone that walked buy his desk and several little ones would run up to him and give him a hug. Warms my heart to see that Disney magic is still alive.  

 Bill


----------



## DVC Jen

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I was just reading that they announced at the member meeting earlier today that VWL will get a refurb in 2021.  I'd think that would be one of the refresh paint, soft goods etc.  I wonder if they'll take care of some of the sloppiness of the last refurb.
> 
> _Oh - wait.  VWL is supposed to get a full refurb.
> 
> Oh great.  Wonder if it will finally look like a Holiday Inn._



Bite your tongue!     The last one was bad enough.


----------



## sleepydog25

Only 76 days until VB for a few days before heading over to the World for a few days. By the time we hit CC (staying there for the first time), it will have been 665 days since last stepping foot at the Mouse's Florida location.  And, what a difference a couple of days make. After two days off and on again rain, our 15" of snow is almost gone.


----------



## Lakegirl

Wow that is a long time! You will have to make you give us trip updates.  You must be so excited!!


----------



## Deb & Bill

disneynutz said:


> Kirk is a concierge CM who built his own station in the BRV lobby with surplus Disney furniture. His hours are 7:00 - 3:30 5 or 6 days per week. He loves to help with planning, reservations, and making magic and he is a big reason why we love to stay at WL. He greets his guests by name and watching him interact with the young guests is magical. If you appreciate his service please email wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com so we can keep him around.
> 
> Bill


I thought that desk was in the lobby area since the villas opened.  They used to have a salesperson there back in the early days for a few hours a week.

As for the crowds, I know Gary Sinise was bringing 1750 Gold Star families (1000 kids plus the surviving parent) to WDW last week for a vacation.  That could contribute to the crowds.  He's the narrator for the Candlelight Processional beginning Sat, Dec 15 through Mon Dec 17.


----------



## sleepydog25

Lakegirl said:


> Wow that is a long time! You will have to make you give us trip updates.  You must be so excited!!


If it were my wife, she would have been in serious Disney detox months ago. I, on the other hand, have managed fairly well since we did take a trip to DL this past summer, as well as stopping by HHI for a Mickey waffle and a brief walk around the resort--we were staying offsite since rooms during the summer are virtually impossible at 7 months. I generally don't get excited until 2-3 days before a trip, and I usually pack the day before, unlike someone else who shall remain anonymous and who packs about three weeks out.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Deb & Bill said:


> I thought that desk was in the lobby area since the villas opened.  They used to have a salesperson there back in the early days for a few hours a week.
> 
> As for the crowds, I know Gary Sinise was bringing 1750 Gold Star families (1000 kids plus the surviving parent) to WDW last week for a vacation.  That could contribute to the crowds.  He's the narrator for the Candlelight Processional beginning Sat, Dec 15 through Mon Dec 17.



Yes, it’s been there forever.  As you mentioned the sales people used to be stationed there - It’s where we first visited about DVC and VWL with a cast member.  And once or twice over the years we’ve seen concierge set up there.


----------



## twinklebug

Returned home from a wonderful trip to "the world" two days back. Stayed at AKV - Jambo, switching between rooms a couple of times to keep it alive. (Just wanted to fit a couple club nights in there.) Never got the chance to get over to Wilderness lodge and it saddens me. I wanted to ask the bus driver to take the right into the WL driveway several times on our way to the MK... missing our other home.

The decorations were just as amazing as ever.  We tried out a new group with "Crockett the DVC Traveling Crockpot" to make dinner one night.  Bell services noted that there are a number of traveling items they see about and it really is working out well. I think this means they get more tips from grocery deliveries etc. (LOL) Dinner was good but I need better recipes, what we make at home just doesn't work out on vacation. We took a blistery afternoon off to crockpot-sit while enjoying the resort. Jambo never fails to amaze us.

The trip started off warm enough to swim, but quickly chilled down to Floridian polar bear weather. We turned lovely shades of blue during our Very Merry Christmas party, but on the upside it wasn't overly crowded and the ride lines were pretty much non-existent. I loved the experience, just wished we had some down parkas with us.

As always, it was nice to finally get home. I'm not really a fan of the TSA lines and process. My daughter and I did get a row to ourselves on the way home though. Like the new Southwest interiors.


----------



## twinklebug

I'm quite sure that the crowds we saw in the MK were due to the Pop Warner cheerleading competition families. We were at the GF Tea room on Saturday the 8th, planning on taking a day off from parks. The staff warned us that the MK was at capacity. That would have been the day right before 99% of the families were heading home. Saw a significant drop in crowds by Monday.

My sole complaint this trip revolved around the buses. It wasn't the drivers as much as the system they have in place... I still believe that strollers need a size limitation, and ecv folk need dedicated service that is made for less frustrations on the part of the drivers and those who need the wheels. I know members of my own extended family who own their own buggies would have been very hurt emotionally if they were treated in a similar fashion to how a few we saw were treated. Come on Disney, a dedicated service would make everyone happier.


----------



## Dean Marino

.


----------



## sleepydog25

Dean Marino said:


> Like the concept of "ecv folk need dedicated service" - but it's not gonna happen.  Someone will yell "separate but equal", and it will die in court, unless absolutely EVERYONE is happy .


I think it would be less that notion than one of sheer expense. Disney will go the extra mile as long as it doesn't cost much. Having dedicated buses for ECVs would mean quite a few new buses, outfitted correctly, with extra drivers needing to be trained. The cost would be more than Disney is willing to bear. Now, I think it's a wonderful idea and one Disney _could _afford. . .I simply don't believe they would dedicate that much money.


----------



## jimmytammy

*Granny and twinklebug*
Thanks for the trip reports!  I really miss this time of year not being Lodge and WDW bound, so living vicariously through you is helping melt away the winter blues


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

FYI - the 2020 points charts are out and DVC has done some reallocating at VWL.  Our 200 points contract that was the exact number of points required for a 1BR during Adventure (and I think Choice) seasons is now no where close.  Studios and 1BR's went up most seasons and 2BR's decreased.  So much for my hope that the 1BR's would be the offset if they ever did another reallocation and get us back down to where we started!  Oh well, we're actually doing more 2BR's than in the past right now so I we should benefit for a bit.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> FYI - the 2020 points charts are out and DVC has done some reallocating at VWL.  Our 200 points contract that was the exact number of points required for a 1BR during Adventure (and I think Choice) seasons is now no where close.  Studios and 1BR's went up most seasons and 2BR's decreased.  So much for my hope that the 1BR's would be the offset if they ever did another reallocation and get us back down to where we started!  Oh well, we're actually doing more 2BR's than in the past right now so I we should benefit for a bit.



That's a bummer...I thought 1BRs were already "overpriced" and now they're worse?  They are the last villa type to book so how does increasing their point requirements help balance demand?  

Kathy...thanks for looking into this and reporting back to us.

I just looked at the 2020 points chart and see this for Adventure Season:

Studio = 16 points
1BR     = 31 points
2BR     = 37 points


The same time period for 2019 points chart is:

Studio = 15 points
1BR     = 28 points
2BR     = 37 points


That's just crazy.  I would have thought that they would close the gap between Studio & 1BR but they widened it!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Granny said:


> That's a bummer...I thought 1BRs were already "overpriced" and now they're worse?  They are the last villa type to book so how does increasing their point requirements help balance demand?
> 
> Kathy...thanks for looking into this and reporting back to us.
> 
> I just looked at the 2020 points chart and see this for Adventure Season:
> 
> Studio = 16 points
> 1BR     = 31 points
> 2BR     = 37 points
> 
> 
> The same time period for 2019 points chart is:
> 
> Studio = 15 points
> 1BR     = 28 points
> 2BR     = 37 points
> 
> 
> That's just crazy.  I would have thought that they would close the gap between Studio & 1BR but they widened it!


I agree, why make 1 bedrooms more expensive??


----------



## sleepydog25

In essence, they just changed the whole concept of "low points time" as we've known it for decades. Now, every season that includes typical holiday dates (November through January) has gone up. You want to go at Christmas or Thanksgiving or New Year's? Pony up the points.  Yikes. Well, I won't be buying more points to offset those changes.


----------



## DVC Jen

That really stinks. When we bought in we bought enough points for a studio for 10 nights in early June.  We no longer have enough points to do that without borrowing or pulling from our Vero contract.


----------



## Granny

I think the 2020 point chart is not right.  Here's a side-by-side comparison vs 2019 chart.

 


How can point schedules go up in almost every room category in almost every season?

I think the schedule is messed up.


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> I think the 2020 point chart is not right.  Here's a side-by-side comparison vs 2019 chart.
> 
> View attachment 370793
> 
> 
> How can point schedules go up in almost every room category in almost every season?
> 
> I think the schedule is messed up.



I was studying the AKV chart and feel the same. We know that the overall number of points has to remain steady year to year, and while the bulk of the rooms are going up in, only a handful are going down, not enough to offset the rise. I'd love to see the whole picture verses just a glimpse as it seems as though Member Services miraculously pulled points out of thin air.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> I think the 2020 point chart is not right.  Here's a side-by-side comparison vs 2019 chart.
> 
> View attachment 370793
> 
> 
> How can point schedules go up in almost every room category in almost every season?
> 
> I think the schedule is messed up.



Oh - no, that doesn't seem like it could be correct.  The last time they did this I completed a similar comparison chart to what you did here Granny and it was pretty obvious that there were comparable decreases to offset increases.  This one might deserve a question to Member Satisfaction...…

Did you look at the CCV charts?  Were they thinking they could still keep them the same?  I did see someone posted that those changed too which is never a good thing IMO to be done before the resort is even sold out.

_(FYI - I took a look and yes, they've kept kept the studios, 1BR's and 2BR's the same for CCV and VWL but of course CCV has Cabins and a few GV's - and they were mostly reduced.  I don't see how it's possible for VWL and CCV to have adjusted identically for the smaller villas and for CCV to have reductions in the other categories and for VWL to actually remain neutral in points.  I guess the Cabins and GV's are smaller categories but VWL has a much larger percentage of Villas that are 1BR's vs CCV and since those all went up it appears to be even worse.  Something appears to be very funky with our new charts.)_


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> _ Something appears to be very funky with our new charts.)_



I’ve read elsewhere that in the past Disney has released point schedules with numbers that ended up requiring fixing. I’m hoping the chart will be adjusted before anyone can start booking 2020 trips in a couple of months.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> I’ve read elsewhere that in the past Disney has released point schedules with numbers that ended up requiring fixing. I’m hoping the chart will be adjusted before anyone can start booking 2020 trips in a couple of months.


I asked this on another thread where *Granny* posted this very helpful comparison. If we were to break down the differences day by day instead of on a seasonal basis, would those numbers then balance? Some seasons have far more days in them than others, for example, Premier vs pretty much any other season. I don't know how they do their averaging and have never much cared since the increases were minimal. This one stinks.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Hi all.  Yup, back from The World where we spent time with Granny and Mrs. Granny boosting the economy and enjoying the atmosphere.  DiznyDi and I have been super busy since returning home in just catching up with home duties, preparing for Christmas festivities, and the like.

I just have to jump in here in commenting on the Storybook Dining at Artist Pallet.  When checking in and commenting that we were disappointed in the loss of signature dining at The Lodge, we were informed that we would be delighted to know that their culinary team was "on point" and that all would be delighted in the dining offerings.  Anyone check out the children's menu?  I know my kids would not enjoy that much listed on the children's menu.  I would think that for $33 charge, there would be more kid friendly stuff.  I know my kids would never be fighting over the squash bisque, Hunter's pie with black truffles, or scrambling for the veggie steamed bun, let alone know what the ingredients listed were.  And every kid I know looks forward to broccolini with their meal.  So it looks like $33 for the fancy mac'n cheese.  Jeese Louise.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I posted this on another thread but wanted to repost here:

_So I just did some further calculations at VWL and I'll be reversing what I said as the increases/decreases are close enough IMO.  Considering the number of dedicated studios and 1BR's and the 2BR units (both lock-off and dedicated) and seasons then per declarations it's very close._​

_But I'd still wonder about the heavy increase in point requirements to studios and 1BR's vs 2BR's.  1/2 of the 2BR units at VWL are lock-offs and I'd bet that they mostly book as separate 1 and 2BR's just from observations of how much more quickly the studios book overall plus the general tendency of people to indicate they prefer the dedicated 2BR's over lock-offs (we also do).  So where there's always been a higher point requirement when the lock-offs are booked as studios and 1BR's vs being booked as a 2BR that is now going to take even more points out of the pool that were sold based on 2BR points but are being used under the higher cost studios/1BR's.  Leaving rooms unbooked.  Leaving more rooms for breakage.  Leaving more income back to DVC because most resorts already top out at the breakage income that comes back to them and the excess goes to DVC. _​
So while technically the allocations do in fact appear to be quite close when you think of the increased point premium when booking studios/1BR's vs as a 2BR lockoff it appears to me that those who book the studios/1BRs are going to be adding to the DVC profits because of the limit on breakage income.  Even assuming that everything came back to the resort budget then studio and 1BR stays that were in lock-offs would be subsidizing all other owners.  It's always been that way but now it's skewed more assuming I'm not overlooking some nuance of it.​


----------



## Dean Marino

.


----------



## jimmytammy

As far as points charts are concerned, I am hoping there is a mistake(I do remember they had one before a few years ago).  We tend to book 1 beds most trips so it would skunk us big time.


----------



## DVC Jen

We got some bad news yesterday and some good news yesterday.  Ian's company was bought out by another company this year.  He has always gotten a very nice profit sharing "bonus" in early December.  We were worried that was going to end with the new company.  It would be more than a minor wound pay cut - it would really hurt.

So he comes home yesterday and said he didn't know if we would still be able to pull off going on our just the two of us trip next December because he won't be getting his normal bonus then like normal.  So - it looks like we won't be back next December like we thought. 

Good news - the new company does give the same type of profit sharing bonus but they give it in March instead of December.  So that is really good news.  We just need to get used to and adjust with the timing of it.  We will be back in December - just the two of us, just probably not next December.

I'm disappointed but not horribly so.  First world problems, right?  It is all going to work out and we will be back in December when we are meant to be back in December.


----------



## bobbiwoz

DVC Jen said:


> We got some bad news yesterday and some good news yesterday.  Ian's company was bought out by another company this year.  He has always gotten a very nice profit sharing "bonus" in early December.  We were worried that was going to end with the new company.  It would be more than a minor wound pay cut - it would really hurt.
> 
> So he comes home yesterday and said he didn't know if we would still be able to pull off going on our just the two of us trip next December because he won't be getting his normal bonus then like normal.  So - it looks like we won't be back next December like we thought.
> 
> Good news - the new company does give the same type of profit sharing bonus but they give it in March instead of December.  So that is really good news.  We just need to get used to and adjust with the timing of it.  We will be back in December - just the two of us, just probably not next December.
> 
> I'm disappointed but not horribly so.  First world problems, right?  It is all going to work out and we will be back in December when we are meant to be back in December.


I am happy to read your good news.


----------



## Granny




----------



## DVC Jen

bobbiwoz said:


> I am happy to read your good news.



Thanks.  We were a bit worried about them not giving the bonus since he has always gotten it and it is considered part of his salary.  Salary cuts hurt.  I'm sad it doesn't look like we will be back next December, but trying very hard to stay positive.  I was really looking forward to it  I miss our lodge.


----------



## DVC Jen




----------



## Granny




----------



## Granny




----------



## Crabby_Dan

Dean Marino said:


> So - as in 2020, BRV 2 beds are "subsidized"?
> GREAT time to invite a SECOND COUPLE, rent points.  I see a whole new class of rentals.... SHARED ACCOMMODATIONS.
> 
> Waiting to see these offered .  We could do this, with our dear son and DIL.  I just hate WDW making me into a landlord .





At first glance, this seemed like tongue in cheek humor, but the more I studied the  2020 point charts, the more sense it made. 

The Points for a lock off 2bdr and a dedicated 2bdr are the same. A 2bdr lock off studio, is a studio. A separate room. No interaction between the guests in both rooms is required at all.  Of course, it would have to be family or a trusted friend occupying the other room, since both parties magic bands would open both rooms.  But I can see circumstances where this could work.


----------



## Crabby_Dan

Oh and Merry Christmas Groupies!!  


I don’t have any fancy gifs, but the sentiment is the same.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> View attachment 371442


Aww, I sure miss these lights. . .


----------



## twinklebug

*Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas!*


----------



## DiznyDi

Hey Groupies
MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Inspired by Granny.  A few Christmas scenes from over the years:


































































































































I hope that something here brought a smile to your face or a wonderful memory to your mind.

*Merry Christmas Groupies!*


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Inspired by Granny.  A few Christmas scenes from over the years:
> 
> I hope that something here brought a smile to your face or a wonderful memory to your mind.
> 
> *Merry Christmas Groupies!*



*Kathy*...those pictures are awesome...and yes, they did bring a smile to my face.  

And I've posted this often over the years, but for some reason I really like these lights especially with the Christmas decorations...


 






.


----------



## TCRAIG

jimmytammy said:


> As far as points charts are concerned, I am hoping there is a mistake(I do remember they had one before a few years ago).  We tend to book 1 beds most trips so it would skunk us big time.


Us too - to me - 21 pt increase for 1br 1rst week of Dec bites!


----------



## TCRAIG

Merry Christmas to All


----------



## bobbiwoz

Merry Christmas!


----------



## jimmytammy

A very Merry Christmas to all the groupies!!
I hope all you folks have a great one


----------



## rkstocke5609

Belated Merry Christmas to all!

The point charts are disturbing, seems ya may as well splurge for a 2BR if you were considering a 1BR.  They do appear in need of a correction to me.

Wonderful Pictures!

We went out to see “Mary Poppins Returns” last night, and I have to say that I was really happy they didn’t screw this up.  It was a well thought out sequel.  A well done period piece. (in both setting and film making).  This may not end up a box office hit, as Hollywood doesn’t make films like this anymore.  But, it was how this film had to be made and I absolutely loved it!  Thank you Disney!


----------



## bobbiwoz

rkstocke5609 said:


> Belated Merry Christmas to all!
> 
> The point charts are disturbing, seems ya may as well splurge for a 2BR if you were considering a 1BR.  They do appear in need of a correction to me.
> 
> Wonderful Pictures!
> 
> We went out to see “Mary Poppins Returns” last night, and I have to say that I was really happy they didn’t screw this up.  It was a well thought out sequel.  A well done period piece. (in both setting and film making).  This may not end up a box office hit, as Hollywood doesn’t make films like this anymore.  But, it was how this film had to be made and I absolutely loved it!  Thank you Disney!


I am happy to read this!  We will see it on our NYE cruise that is coming up very soon!!


----------



## ArielSRL

Granny said:


> Sometimes I wonder if the summer attendance is starting to go down?


Absolutely it is. We go in June and it isn't very crowded in my opinion. Also, lots of bloggers have reported the last few years that summer attendance is down.


----------



## ArielSRL

Hello groupies! Other than the couple pop ins, I'v been sorely absent from this thread and the Dis in general. I can't pinpoint one thing as taking so much of my time...I changed grades this year (another teacher here) and its been a bit more work, I started my TA side hustle back in June, I'm older and more lazy, my boys run me ragged...just a combination of all those things. In any case, I check in when I can.

Not sure if I posted our dates this year but we will be back to BRV/VWL June 8-16. We are usually first week of June but we bought APs this year (days before the increase) that we will activate for that trip and will carry us through our 2020 trip. We are hoping to use the APs as often as possible to get our money's worth but we don't have anything past June officially on the books yet. We do have a quick, no park weekend booked at Pop (nowhere near a fave) for Mar 1-3 and an adults only weekend May 3-5 at POFQ, using 1 day tickets, also bought before the increase, to checkout Flower & Garden for the first time. The trips that aren't booked that I am checking on are Independence Day, Labor Day, October Fall Break, pre Thanksgiving weekend/week, and Star Wars AP previews. Hoping for good AP rates or renting points since we don't have nearly enough of our own.

Hoping you all had a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## Granny

ArielSRL said:


> Hello groupies! Other than the couple pop ins, I'v been sorely absent from this thread and the Dis in general. I can't pinpoint one thing as taking so much of my time...I changed grades this year (another teacher here) and its been a bit more work, I started my TA side hustle back in June, I'm older and more lazy, my boys run me ragged...just a combination of all those things. In any case, I check in when I can.



*Renee*...we're happy to see you whenever you can drop in.  We know that life can take us away from here, and sometimes just plain old burnout.  But glad to see that you are doing well.  Sounds like a very Disney 2019 planned for you!


----------



## Granny

On a side note, it does appear that the 2020 VWL point schedule I posted is indeed valid.  I wasn't aware that Disney only counts 2BR lockoffs as 2 bedroom units and ignores the 1BR and Studio components.  So the only 1BR and Studios that have to come into the balancing equation are the Dedicated 1BR and Dedicated Studios which are a very small number.  It appears that the point schedule will hold.  For us, it will probably come down to just cutting our stays short by a day in the 1BRs we tend to book for each trip.  

Sorry to be a bummer, but I didn't want anyone holding out hope that the schedule was bogus.  It appears that we will see the increases in Studios and 1 Bedrooms that were posted on the previous page.  Oh well.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> On a side note, it does appear that the 2020 VWL point schedule I posted is indeed valid.  I wasn't aware that Disney only counts 2BR lockoffs as 2 bedroom units and ignores the 1BR and Studio components.  So the only 1BR and Studios that have to come into the balancing equation are the Dedicated 1BR and Dedicated Studios which are a very small number.  It appears that the point schedule will hold.  For us, it will probably come down to just cutting our stays short by a day in the 1BRs we tend to book for each trip.
> 
> Sorry to be a bummer, but I didn't want anyone holding out hope that the schedule was bogus.  It appears that we will see the increases in Studios and 1 Bedrooms that were posted on the previous page.  Oh well.


Doesn't affect us as much as many others, but it's still a bit of a raw deal. A move to help spread the overwhelming crowds to other times of the year? There can't be many left!


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Doesn't affect us as much as many others, but it's still a bit of a raw deal. A move to help spread the overwhelming crowds to other times of the year? There can't be many left!



Actually, it seems that it is a more of a move to put a premium on Studios and 1BR villas.  When booked separately they require many more points than a 2BR.    Some are calling this a "Lock-off Premium" that Disney can do without worrying about the overall point balancing. 

I'm quite sure it won't be a talking point for the DVC sales personnel.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Actually, it seems that it is a more of a move to put a premium on Studios and 1BR villas.  When booked separately they require many more points than a 2BR.    Some are calling this a "Lock-off Premium" that Disney can do without worrying about the overall point balancing.
> 
> I'm quite sure it won't be a talking point for the DVC sales personnel.


Agree. However, I'm curious as to why. What is the underlying motivation? Call my cynical ("You ARE cynical," she howls), but there must be a underpinning monetary reason, right?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Agree. However, I'm curious as to why. What is the underlying motivation? Call my cynical ("You ARE cynical," she howls), but there must be a underpinning monetary reason, right?



If more points are required and used to book the units than were actually sold to book them it leaves rooms open because there are no longer enough points to book them to 100% occupancy.

The silver lining in any cloud person who books studios (and 1BR's) says - "then it should be easier to book - it's ok that I'm paying more for the room and that those booking 2BR's are paying less!"
The cynic says - "then those villas are left for DVC to rent and since breakage income is always met this is all new profit money for DVC."


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The cynic says - "then those villas are left for DVC to rent and since breakage income is always met this is all new profit money for DVC."





​I cannot think of any reason that putting a big premium on Studio and 1BR lockoffs is a benefit to members.  Even the "glass half full" optimist that regularly books studios or 1BRs can't be happy that his/her typical visit to WDW just went up significantly point wise.

The only ones dancing for joy are the people who reserve 2BR villas for the two seasons affected.   In the past when we only went in the summer, this would have been great for us.  But we are now booking only 1BR for the foreseeable future.   

Disney has done a brilliant job of finding a loophole in Florida timeshare laws.  It's not enough to make me sell, but if they do something similar in 2021 point charts they may make it too "expensive" to book the 1BRs and studios.  At that point I'd have to see if owning DVC still makes sense.


----------



## TCRAIG

I am holding out hope that DVC will move points around again in 2021 to make 1Brs a better value since they can only change 20% of points at any given year...hoping it’s all part of a larger plan that’ll make more sense -  but then again - you know the old saying - ‘IF WISHES WERE PONIES WE’D ALL HAVE RIDES’....


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

TCRAIG said:


> I am holding out hope that DVC will move points around again in 2021 to make 1Brs a better value since they can only change 20% of points at any given year...hoping it’s all part of a larger plan that’ll make more sense -  but then again - you know the old saying - ‘IF WISHES WERE PONIES WE’D ALL HAVE RIDES’....



I have 3 ponies if that will help!


----------



## rkstocke5609

Granny said:


> View attachment 371827
> ​I cannot think of any reason that putting a big premium on Studio and 1BR lockoffs is a benefit to members.  Even the "glass half full" optimist that regularly books studios or 1BRs can't be happy that his/her typical visit to WDW just went up significantly point wise.
> 
> The only ones dancing for joy are the people who reserve 2BR villas for the two seasons affected.   In the past when we only went in the summer, this would have been great for us.  But we are now booking only 1BR for the foreseeable future.
> 
> Disney has done a brilliant job of finding a loophole in Florida timeshare laws.  It's not enough to make me sell, but if they do something similar in 2021 point charts they may make it too "expensive" to book the 1BRs and studios.  At that point I'd have to see if owning DVC still makes sense.



I wonder, did this same thing happen to the points charts at other resorts?

I always like to compare BCV to VWL as they are very similar in terms of layout.  I assume because they are of similar age.

The whole thing seems like a bit of underhandedness even though it’s legal.  Seems like a misrepresentation of how I understood things worked.

I guess those expensive but large studios at the Poly become more appealing and feel like less of a point splurge now....(only + I can come up with..)


----------



## Granny

rkstocke5609 said:


> I wonder, did this same thing happen to the points charts at other resorts?
> 
> I always like to compare BCV to VWL as they are very similar in terms of layout.  I assume because they are of similar age.
> 
> The whole thing seems like a bit of underhandedness even though it’s legal.  Seems like a misrepresentation of how I understood things worked.
> 
> I guess those expensive but large studios at the Poly become more appealing and feel like less of a point splurge now....(only + I can come up with..)



Here's an article with more details around the point schedule changes...and it coincidentally includes BCV point schedule comparisons. 

https://dvcnews.com/index.php/other...20-dvc-points-reallocation-part-1#prettyPhoto


It appears that BCV followed a similar path to VWL points although the thing that jumps out at me on the BCV point schedule is that some weekdays went down while the weekends in the same season went up...thus restoring some of the "weekend penalty" that used to be very pronounced in DVC point schedules.


.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> View attachment 371827
> ​I cannot think of any reason that putting a big premium on Studio and 1BR lockoffs is a benefit to members.  Even the "glass half full" optimist that regularly books studios or 1BRs can't be happy that his/her typical visit to WDW just went up significantly point wise.
> 
> The only ones dancing for joy are the people who reserve 2BR villas for the two seasons affected.   In the past when we only went in the summer, this would have been great for us.  But we are now booking only 1BR for the foreseeable future.
> 
> Disney has done a brilliant job of finding a loophole in Florida timeshare laws.  It's not enough to make me sell, but if they do something similar in 2021 point charts they may make it too "expensive" to book the 1BRs and studios.  At that point I'd have to see if owning DVC still makes sense.


Agree wholeheartedly, *Tom*, especially with the last paragraph. We've enjoyed our DVC for years, and generally I'm an optimist. However, for the past few years, Disney in general--DVD in particular--seems to be have been making a mad dash for the brass ring while not being terribly concerned about whom they trample.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Granny said:


> Here's an article with more details around the point schedule changes...and it coincidentally includes BCV point schedule comparisons.
> 
> https://dvcnews.com/index.php/other...20-dvc-points-reallocation-part-1#prettyPhoto
> 
> 
> It appears that BCV followed a similar path to VWL points although the thing that jumps out at me on the BCV point schedule is that some weekdays went down while the weekends in the same season went up...thus restoring some of the "weekend penalty" that used to be very pronounced in DVC point schedules.
> 
> 
> .



Very good article.  After reading this, it makes me wonder if DVC is reacting to an overwhelming trend of new owners that only want to book studios — the old supply & demand thing.  Another thought — maybe these reallocations toward higher points for studios are going to make future resorts seem like a bargain in their initial point charts?

Or, will new resorts have higher per night point costs for studios & 1BR’s from the get go?

This is going to be really interesting to watch moving forward....

I wonder if there is a chart which shows points per unit by resort — it would be interesting to see how many points a 2BR at various resorts represents side by side...


----------



## Granny

rkstocke5609 said:


> Very good article.  After reading this, it makes me wonder if DVC is reacting to an overwhelming trend of new owners that only want to book studios — the old supply & demand thing.  Another thought — maybe these reallocations toward higher points for studios are going to make future resorts seem like a bargain in their initial point charts?
> 
> Or, will new resorts have higher per night point costs for studios & 1BR’s from the get go?
> 
> This is going to be really interesting to watch moving forward....
> 
> I wonder if there is a chart which shows points per unit by resort — it would be interesting to see how many points a 2BR at various resorts represents side by side...



*Ron*...that would be a big spreadsheet.  Here's a chart that DVC News put together just for studios and just for Monday - Friday (weekday) point comparisons.

 


As you can see, there has always been a lot of disparity in points required to book villas at the various resorts.     I wasn't aware that Animal Kingdom - Value was the lowest point requirement for studios.  For some reason I thought it was still OKW (which isn't far behind but the gap is growing).  

I agree it will be interesting to watch going forward.


----------



## Brian Noble

Granny said:


> The only ones dancing for joy are the people who reserve 2BR villas for the two seasons affected.


Back when I was originally considering a DVC purchase, about a dozen years ago, this would have been me. We visited Orlando for a week each year during late February/early March, and we expected to do that going forward for many years to come. I had two kids in grade school, and we had always considered a 2BR the minimum acceptable "vacation size" for our family. The cost to do that in DVC during our week (Magic Season) was just too high compared to what was possible offsite. For that reason (plus some others) we ended up buying a non-Disney timeshare on the secondary market instead, and never looked back.

As it happens, we were able to use Interval (and later, RCI) to exchange into DVC. Our first DVC stay was in a 1BR at OKW, and we thought we could make do. We did, but it was unpleasant, and it confirmed for us that a 2BR was really the minimum we could do. We did go back to DVC another four times in a 2BR unit (BLT, OKWx2, and VWL) and those vacations were great, but so were our vacations at e.g. Bonnet Creek, Hilton Sea World, etc. 

The change in DVC deposit patterns that more or less made 2BR exchanges impossible happened a few years after circumstances arose that ended our annual late Winter Orlando trips. So, we got a little lucky. But, if I were to do it over again, even if DVC exchanges were never possible, I'd probably make the same decision, even at the current point values. The 5% difference would not be material.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Granny said:


> *Ron*...that would be a big spreadsheet.  Here's a chart that DVC News put together just for studios and just for Monday - Friday (weekday) point comparisons.
> 
> View attachment 372104
> 
> 
> As you can see, there has always been a lot of disparity in points required to book villas at the various resorts.     I wasn't aware that Animal Kingdom - Value was the lowest point requirement for studios.  For some reason I thought it was still OKW (which isn't far behind but the gap is growing).
> 
> I agree it will be interesting to watch going forward.



And, interesting I see from the chart what used to be a 6 point per night difference in Magic Season from Poly to Wilderness has now dwindled to a mere 3 points!  And, I think one can make an argument for that really large Studio at Poly for 3 points per night.  Even though I prefer Wilderness resort, I suspect if my wife sees this I will have another Poly trip forth coming...

Thanks for the link!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rkstocke5609 said:


> And, interesting I see from the chart what used to be a 6 point per night difference in Magic Season from Poly to Wilderness has now dwindled to a mere 3 points!  And, I think one can make an argument for that really large Studio at Poly for 3 points per night.  Even though I prefer Wilderness resort, I suspect if my wife sees this I will have another Poly trip forth coming...
> 
> Thanks for the link!



Remember to look at the weekends too if you haven't already (and assuming you stay on weekends!)

I'm not certain why DVCNews only did the weekdays because the weekends add more to the story.  Maybe a little unfavorably as where they reduced the requirements back in 2010/2011 they have increased it again in many cases.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm not certain why DVCNews only did the weekdays because the weekends add more to the story.  Maybe a little unfavorably as where they reduced the requirements back in 2010/2011 they have increased it again in many cases.



*Kathy*...I agree, I thought it odd that they glossed over the weekend point increases.  Seems like just doing a full week would have been a more concise way of presenting the information.  Bottom line, Disney is increasing Studios and 1BR requirements and reducing 2BR in many cases to offset.  And they have restored the "weekend penalty" a little bit.  It is a strange move to be sure.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> It is a strange move to be sure.


$$$


----------



## Dean Marino

.


----------



## twinklebug

Wishing you all a very 
HAPPY and blessed NEW YEAR 2019! 





Disney Parks Blog will again be live streaming the New Year's Eve 2019 Fireworks.
No link is posted yet, but look for one on their blog about 15 minutes prior to midnight.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ive-to-stream-new-years-eve-fireworks-dec-31/


----------



## Granny




----------



## TCRAIG

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!  As I type this out on my phone - I’m with Jerry in recovery at the hospital - his shoulder surgery was today - more damage and bleeding then the surgeons expected and still a possibility that he’s going to need a second surgery to replace his shoulder due to the extensive damage - but at least I get to take him home tonight -


----------



## twinklebug

TCRAIG said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!  As I type this out on my phone - I’m with Jerry in recovery at the hospital - his shoulder surgery was today - more damage and bleeding then the surgeons expected and still a possibility that he’s going to need a second surgery to replace his shoulder due to the extensive damage - but at least I get to take him home tonight -


Hope 2019 is kind to you and Jerry. No one wants to have even one surgery, never mind two.


----------



## jimmytammy

TCRAIG said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!  As I type this out on my phone - I’m with Jerry in recovery at the hospital - his shoulder surgery was today - more damage and bleeding then the surgeons expected and still a possibility that he’s going to need a second surgery to replace his shoulder due to the extensive damage - but at least I get to take him home tonight -


Will continue praying for you folks and as a New Year comes around, here is hoping for better days ahead for you folks


----------



## jimmytammy

*A Great Big Happy New Year Wish To All My Groupie Family!!!!
May 2019 Grant Us All Good Health, Wealth And Happiness, Along With...
A Lot Of Fun Trips To Our Happy Home*


----------



## Corinne

Tricia.....prayers are going up for Jerry, and keeping you both in my thoughts.


----------



## Corinne

Happy New Year Groupie friends! Hoping 2019 brings much love and happiness!


----------



## Corinne

So Dana and I decided we needed our May trip after all! Initially the plan was to take a family trip to celebrate Dana’s6-0, but we have the wedding now....so we will celebrate with the kids the weekend of his birthday, then he and I will head to the World for a few days.... F & G here we come!  

PS~ we’re staying at BLT for the first time!


----------



## DiznyDi

Oh Corinne, I'm so excited!  I hope we have opportunity for a quick 'hello'.  We'll be there May 3-10.

Trish - Thinking of Jerry and hoping all is well.  Prayers for a speedy recovery.

Wishing all Groupies a very Happy New Year!

Di


----------



## Corinne

DiznyDi said:


> Oh Corinne, I'm so excited!  I hope we have opportunity for a quick 'hello'.  We'll be there May
> Di


 Hi Di! Yippee!! We will definitely have to meet up!!


----------



## DVC Jen

TCRAIG said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!  As I type this out on my phone - I’m with Jerry in recovery at the hospital - his shoulder surgery was today - more damage and bleeding then the surgeons expected and still a possibility that he’s going to need a second surgery to replace his shoulder due to the extensive damage - but at least I get to take him home tonight -




Happy New Year to you and Jerry.  Pixie and moose dust for  a quick recovery


----------



## DVC Jen

Happy New Year Groupies!  I hope this is the best yet - for all of us.


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> So Dana and I decided we needed our May trip after all! Initially the plan was to take a family trip to celebrate Dana’s6-0, but we have the wedding now....so we will celebrate with the kids the weekend of his birthday, then he and I will head to the World for a few days.... F & G here we come!
> 
> PS~ we’re staying at BLT for the first time!


We like BLT quite a bit, and almost added on points there a couple of years ago. It's convenient to so much, and while it does have more of a modern hotel vibe to it than, say, VWL, it's still very Disney. All you have to do is look outside your window!


----------



## CarolynFH

I tried searching this thread and the one on the Disney Resorts board but no luck. We have a CCV studio with walk-in shower booked, and I was wondering whether those studios seem to be scattered throughout the CCV section or tend to be found in certain areas or on certain floors. Also, do any of the alternate studios have walk-in shower?

TIA!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

CarolynFH said:


> I tried searching this thread and the one on the Disney Resorts board but no luck. We have a CCV studio with walk-in shower booked, and I was wondering whether those studios seem to be scattered throughout the CCV section or tend to be found in certain areas or on certain floors. Also, do any of the alternate studios have walk-in shower?
> 
> TIA!



I had a walk in shower on the 6th floor in April - 6123  It was in the same corner area as the alternate studios - solid balcony wall which is what the higher floors usually have.  I've never seen a picture or a report of an alternate studio with a walk in shower.  They all seem to be tubs although one may be HA but it wasn't state if it had a roll in shower or not that I recall.   I thought that in one of the early posts at on the CCV thread that they were doing some reports of what rooms were what but I haven't looked at it to see how many studios are mentioned.

Sorry it's not too helpful but that's all I've got on CCV other than I LOVED the master control electrical switch by the door.  Just genius.  It will turn out all the lights at once.  Sometimes it's the simple things.  haha


----------



## CarolynFH

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I had a walk in shower on the 6th floor in April - 6123  It was in the same corner area as the alternate studios - solid balcony wall which is what the higher floors usually have.  I've never seen a picture or a report of an alternate studio with a walk in shower.  They all seem to be tubs although one may be HA but it wasn't state if it had a roll in shower or not that I recall.   I thought that in one of the early posts at on the CCV thread that they were doing some reports of what rooms were what but I haven't looked at it to see how many studios are mentioned.
> 
> Sorry it's not too helpful but that's all I've got on CCV other than I LOVED the master control electrical switch by the door.  Just genius.  It will turn out all the lights at once.  Sometimes it's the simple things.  haha



Thanks!  Guess I'll just have to be patient!  Looking forward to the master control electrical switch lol!


----------



## twokats

Happy New Year!!!

Sorry I am late to the party.  I hope Jerry has continued to improve and that all other groupies had a fantastic  New Year.
I have been in and out of doctors offices with Clay since Christmas.  We hope for lots of improvement, but right now it is slow in coming.


----------



## bobbiwoz

twokats said:


> Happy New Year!!!
> 
> Sorry I am late to the party.  I hope Jerry has continued to improve and that all other groupies had a fantastic  New Year.
> I have been in and out of doctors offices with Clay since Christmas.  We hope for lots of improvement, but right now it is slow in coming.


----------



## Starwind

CarolynFH said:


> I tried searching this thread and the one on the Disney Resorts board but no luck. We have a CCV studio with walk-in shower booked, and I was wondering whether those studios seem to be scattered throughout the CCV section or tend to be found in certain areas or on certain floors. Also, do any of the alternate studios have walk-in shower?
> 
> TIA!



My understanding is that almost all the studios on the FIRST floor of CCV are ones with tubs.  See this post: https://www.disboards.com/threads/•the-official-copper-creek-villas-cabins-owners-lovers-group•.3631019/page-94#post-59819979 .  

The first post of this thread ( https://www.disboards.com/threads/vwl-groupies-lovers-thread-special-collectors-edition-updated-16-aug-18.3242976/ ) has a floor plan of the CCV villas.  You can see that other than the first floor, the studios are pretty spread out on each floor, but yet still clumped in a distinct pattern from floor to floor [pretty much same place on each floor].

There is a discussion in the CCV thread ( https://www.disboards.com/threads/•the-official-copper-creek-villas-cabins-owners-lovers-group•.3631019/ ) specifically about where the studios are and what type of shower vs tub they each have, with people noting room numbers and what that room had [see start of it here ( https://www.disboards.com/threads/•the-official-copper-creek-villas-cabins-owners-lovers-group•.3631019/page-58#post-59014897 ).  Not sure how many are "unknown" at this point, but I think most of them have been figured out. 

FYI, according to information in the "Disney Vacation Club Information" forums, there are "78 studios" of which "41 have walk-in showers and 37 have tub showers."  There are 42 dedicated studios and 36 studios that are part of a 2 bedroom lockoff. 30 dedicated studios are on the first floor, plus ? 1 ? lockoff.  Note the lockoff and 1 dedicated both include the alternate studio configuration.

4115 is an alternate lockoff with walk in shower.

SW


----------



## CarolynFH

Starwind said:


> My understanding is that almost all the studios on the FIRST floor of CCV are ones with tubs.  See this post: https://www.disboards.com/threads/•the-official-copper-creek-villas-cabins-owners-lovers-group•.3631019/page-94#post-59819979 .
> 
> The first post of this thread ( https://www.disboards.com/threads/vwl-groupies-lovers-thread-special-collectors-edition-updated-16-aug-18.3242976/ ) has a floor plan of the CCV villas.  You can see that other than the first floor, the studios are pretty spread out on each floor, but yet still clumped in a distinct pattern from floor to floor [pretty much same place on each floor].
> 
> There is a discussion in the CCV thread ( https://www.disboards.com/threads/•the-official-copper-creek-villas-cabins-owners-lovers-group•.3631019/ ) specifically about where the studios are and what type of shower vs tub they each have, with people noting room numbers and what that room had [see start of it here ( https://www.disboards.com/threads/•the-official-copper-creek-villas-cabins-owners-lovers-group•.3631019/page-58#post-59014897 ).  Not sure how many are "unknown" at this point, but I think most of them have been figured out.
> 
> FYI, according to information in the "Disney Vacation Club Information" forums, there are "78 studios" of which "41 have walk-in showers and 37 have tub showers."  There are 42 dedicated studios and 36 studios that are part of a 2 bedroom lockoff. 30 dedicated studios are on the first floor, plus ? 1 ? lockoff.  Note the lockoff and 1 dedicated both include the alternate studio configuration.
> 
> 4115 is an alternate lockoff with walk in shower.
> 
> SW



Wow, thanks!! Very helpful!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Starwind said:


> 4115 is an alternate lockoff with walk in shower.
> 
> SW



The link you posted to studio descriptions is where I had read about the alternate studio with a shower vs tub.  To clarify it was mentioned a few posts later that it is an HA room so technically it's probably a roll-in shower so would also have other accessibility modifications.  I looked but hadn't ever found any more info on that room.


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats said:


> Happy New Year!!!
> 
> Sorry I am late to the party.  I hope Jerry has continued to improve and that all other groupies had a fantastic  New Year.
> I have been in and out of doctors offices with Clay since Christmas.  We hope for lots of improvement, but right now it is slow in coming.


Happy New Year Kathy!!
Prayers will continue for Clay and you and your family.  Moose Dust for better days ahead in 2019!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> So Dana and I decided we needed our May trip after all! Initially the plan was to take a family trip to celebrate Dana’s6-0, but we have the wedding now....so we will celebrate with the kids the weekend of his birthday, then he and I will head to the World for a few days.... F & G here we come!
> 
> PS~ we’re staying at BLT for the first time!


Along with Sleepy, another BLT fan here!  When Tammy and Casey were wanting to stay there for the 1st time, I was very reluctant.  The modern feel did not appeal to me.  But I am so glad we stayed now, so much so that we are considering selling BWV and buying BLT.  

TOTWL is an obvious draw, but proximity to MK, monorail resorts, boat to WL and FW all are plusses.  Contemporary also has some great draws of its own as well.

After 2-3 trips always wanting the 5th floor(its the same level as walkway to CR), we decided that a higher floor was in order.  Man what a view!  We got 14th floor Lakeside and it was great.  I think we always felt having to catch the elevator was a deterrent but not at all.  Its so fast, unless you get stopped on other floors, you can go from top to bottom in quick time.

Have fun and enjoy!!


----------



## Brian Noble

The ME tags for my "milestones trip" came yesterday. This time next month, I'll be encamped at VWL!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Brian Noble said:


> The ME tags for my "milestones trip" came yesterday. This time next month, I'll be encamped at VWL!


Great!

Our ME tags gor our next vacation came today!  BWV, Poly and VB for us.


----------



## PatMcDuck

I have a tub studio booked at CC in later April into early May.  (do not NEED the tub at all, it was all I could get).  I wanted to request not on ground floor because my adult son is (basically) non-verbal autistic and could possibly exit the room.  (We had him attempt this once at VGC at DL).  He is tall enough to reach the child locks. They told me out there at DL to specify the exact issue on reservation, not to just ask for an upper floor like we had done.  (they moved us after one night there, VGC ground floor patio does not even have a little fence barrier, it just is wide open, not sure how the CC first floor patios are set up?).  Is it all the tub studios that are on the ground floor?  (Maybe I will waitlist the shower type room but it is doubtful I could get it, 5 nights). 

Once years ago he (briefly) got onto the balcony at BLT but was just sitting in a chair.  We almost had a heart attack looking for him in the 2BR suite before we realized where he was. Luckily he does not exit the front door of the room.


----------



## Starwind

PatMcDuck said:


> I have a tub studio booked at CC in later April into early May.  (do not NEED the tub at all, it was all I could get).  I wanted to request not on ground floor because my adult son is (basically) non-verbal autistic and could possibly exit the room.  (We had him attempt this once at VGC at DL).  He is tall enough to reach the child locks. They told me out there at DL to specify the exact issue on reservation, not to just ask for an upper floor like we had done.  (they moved us after one night there, VGC ground floor patio does not even have a little fence barrier, it just is wide open, not sure how the CC first floor patios are set up?).  Is it all the tub studios that are on the ground floor?  (Maybe I will waitlist the shower type room but it is doubtful I could get it, 5 nights).
> 
> Once years ago he (briefly) got onto the balcony at BLT but was just sitting in a chair.  We almost had a heart attack looking for him in the 2BR suite before we realized where he was. Luckily he does not exit the front door of the room.



Many of the tubs are on the first floor, but not all of them are.

You can make a special needs request to not be on the ground floor.  While it can be done through the normal reservation number, you may have better luck through the special reservations line:

_"Note: To discuss room requests based on medical grounds, or other special needs, please call (407) 939-7807 well in advance of your stay and the cast members will do their best to ensure that your individual needs are met.

Special Reservations Line: (407) 939-7807"_

The person who advised that having the reasoning noted is important is correct; the special reservations CMs know what info is needed on the reservation once you have had the discussion with them.  We made our requests through them for our last trip and it was worlds of difference from dealing with the normal reservation Cm we had initially tried to place the requests through -- the special reservation CM knew exactly what was needed, what questions to ask, how to fill ot the Disney paperwork properly, etc etc etc.

SW


----------



## jimmytammy

Well the New Year has started on a bit of a downside for us.  Yesterday, my Dads pick up truck was stolen.  It was setting at our shop located behind our house.  We last saw it at 5:30 pm on Wed after an employee dropped it off.  Then yesterday AM, my Dad called asking if I knew where it was.  At that point we both realized what had taken place.  Fortunately, my Dad had purchased a new truck a few weeks back and we were in the process of selling the now stolen one.  But it still gives a sense of being violated. Im not mad, not seeking revenge, but I hope we can move forward and past it.


----------



## rkstocke5609

jimmytammy said:


> Well the New Year has started on a bit of a downside for us.  Yesterday, my Dads pick up truck was stolen.  It was setting at our shop located behind our house.  We last saw it at 5:30 pm on Wed after an employee dropped it off.  Then yesterday AM, my Dad called asking if I knew where it was.  At that point we both realized what had taken place.  Fortunately, my Dad had purchased a new truck a few weeks back and we were in the process of selling the now stolen one.  But it still gives a sense of being violated. Im not mad, not seeking revenge, but I hope we can move forward and past it.



Jimmy,  it would be OK to be mad — normal in fact.  It’s just an example of humans being disrespectful towards one another.  I’m glad you’re not seeking revenge, rather I pray you find justice.  Not a good way to start the new year, but’s I’m confident better days are ahead for you!

Belated Happy New Year to all the groupies!


----------



## sleepydog25

Hate that, *JT*! Regardless of how hard we try, few can escape crime during their lifetimes. I've never had a vehicle stolen, but I'd certainly be angry, too. I'm sure you'll move beyond that, and here's hoping a final chapter happens that eases your discomfort.


----------



## Granny

*Jimmy*...that stinks about your Dad's truck being stolen.  I know exactly what you mean about feeling violated, and you are a well-centered man to be able to avoid being angry.  I'm sorry to hear about it and I am sure you will move forward and past it.


----------



## Firepath

Starwind said:


> My understanding is that almost all the studios on the FIRST floor of CCV are ones with tubs.
> 
> We had a studio on the first floor last year that had the walk in shower. It was just a few door down from the lobby on the BRV side. It was probably one of the few located there. We enjoyed the location.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Was it definitely a walk in shower or an HA room with a roll-in shower?


----------



## Corinne

Geez, Jimmy, I certainly understand your feeling violated. I am sorry this happened, especially so close to home. I remember when I was in high school, my car was parked outside my friends house, and someone broke in and stole a bunch of cassette tapes, and other items. I truly do remember feeling violated, not the same as a vehicle, but it is unnerving.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Well the New Year has started on a bit of a downside for us.  Yesterday, my Dads pick up truck was stolen.  It was setting at our shop located behind our house.  We last saw it at 5:30 pm on Wed after an employee dropped it off.  Then yesterday AM, my Dad called asking if I knew where it was.  At that point we both realized what had taken place.  Fortunately, my Dad had purchased a new truck a few weeks back and we were in the process of selling the now stolen one.  But it still gives a sense of being violated. Im not mad, not seeking revenge, but I hope we can move forward and past it.



That's awful Jimmy!  I'm sorry to hear about it.  And from the area of your house - not good.  Early this summer our neighborhood began having vehicles parked in the yards rummaged thru.  DH's vehicle was one of the first - a bag he carried stormy weather supplies was taken and an old pair of sunglasses.  They saw a nice Jeep and good looking black leather bag and I know thought it was a score.  A couple of weeks later though he noticed the bag under some bushes after they discovered it didn't hold the treasures they thought it might - just really old clothes.    I get a little jumpy walking out the house after dark now though and security cameras added - just hate it.


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks folks!  We are in the process of putting many cameras in place and taking a few more measures for protecting our property.  The detective on the case told me there is a huge presence of crystal meth in our county, that can cause break ins more frequently.  Also, chop shops are popping up around here too.  Sounds like I live in a major crime spree area, but really, our community is pretty laid back.  So to have these types of things going on around here is a bit upsetting.  Its everywhere, I know.  But it hits home quickly when it happens to you.  Oh well, life goes on.  Now when is my next trip


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy said:


> Well the New Year has started on a bit of a downside for us.  Yesterday, my Dads pick up truck was stolen.  It was setting at our shop located behind our house.  We last saw it at 5:30 pm on Wed after an employee dropped it off.  Then yesterday AM, my Dad called asking if I knew where it was.  At that point we both realized what had taken place.  Fortunately, my Dad had purchased a new truck a few weeks back and we were in the process of selling the now stolen one.  But it still gives a sense of being violated. Im not mad, not seeking revenge, but I hope we can move forward and past it.


That’s sad.
I was mugged going to my car that was parked under a lamp light years ago, and it took a long time to be comfortable heading to my car in evenings.  The person wanted my purse, he got it. It was recovered within a day.


----------



## Brian Noble

rkstocke5609 said:


> Jimmy, it would be OK to be mad — normal in fact.


Exactly so. I spent a long time pretending that I was never angry about anything. Eventually, that caught up with me. From everything I've read, it's common to try, and common to eventually fail.


----------



## Granny

Hello Groupie friends...since many of you may be like me and not roam all over the DISBoards, I thought I'd post this news about more DVC resale restrictions:

https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/new-dvc-resale-restrictions-and-who-is-most-impacted/


_*Effective for resale purchases submitted on or after January 19, 2019: Disney Vacation Club resale contracts purchased for the original 14 DVC resorts will only be able to exchange into those 14 existing resorts in the DVC network. These contracts will not be able to exchange into Disney’s Riviera Resort, Reflections – A Disney Lakeside Lodge and possibly additional future properties in the DVC system.  All Members will still be able to exchange with RCI.*

*Once sales of Disney’s Riviera Resort begin, Members who purchase a resale of Riviera will only be able to stay at Disney’s Riviera Resort in the DVC network.  Those Members will still have access to RCI.*_​
At first I thought it was a big deal but if people buying resale after 1/19/19 can still book any of the current resorts, that might not be a major impact on our contracts if we want to sell them.

For Riviera Resort owners, however, it is huge that Disney will restrict resale buyers of RR to only booking at RR.


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> At first I thought it was a big deal but if people buying resale after 1/19/19 can still book any of the current resorts, that might not be a major impact on our contracts if we want to sell them.
> 
> For Riviera Resort owners, however, it is huge that Disney will restrict resale buyers of RR to only booking at RR.



Very interesting! Thank you Granny. I think we saw this one coming, were just wondering _when _it would take effect.

If I'm reading this right, there is no impact to anyone who buys direct. Resale buyers are again grandfathered in with a new purchase date of pre-January 19, 2019 added to the already complicated reservation system.
Oh boy, so glad I'm not in Disney IT 

I wonder if part of the reasoning on restricting those Rivera resales to their resort only is that there is a small group of people who will be in the initial buyer's group simply for the perks and early access/resale of those rooms and then quickly drop their contracts into the resale system while they're still hot. This could stop those guys in their tracks if no one wants their contracts at the high price tag. They may even align closer with non-Disney time share prices.


----------



## sleepydog25

I'm no longer remotely interested in buying more points, but if I were, I would most definitely not opt to buy into the newer resorts knowing that a number of years down the road if I needed to sell my points there would be a huge albatross hanging over the contract. Between that and the ever escalating ticket prices (I was just saying to *Luv* today that $1K for APs is likely only 2, maybe 3 years off), it's obvious Disney isn't making any profit and may declare Chapter 11 in the not too distant future. . .


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Hello Groupie friends...since many of you may be like me and not roam all over the DISBoards, I thought I'd post this news about more DVC resale restrictions:
> 
> https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/new-dvc-resale-restrictions-and-who-is-most-impacted/
> 
> 
> _*Effective for resale purchases submitted on or after January 19, 2019: Disney Vacation Club resale contracts purchased for the original 14 DVC resorts will only be able to exchange into those 14 existing resorts in the DVC network. These contracts will not be able to exchange into Disney’s Riviera Resort, Reflections – A Disney Lakeside Lodge and possibly additional future properties in the DVC system.  All Members will still be able to exchange with RCI.*
> 
> *Once sales of Disney’s Riviera Resort begin, Members who purchase a resale of Riviera will only be able to stay at Disney’s Riviera Resort in the DVC network.  Those Members will still have access to RCI.*_​
> At first I thought it was a big deal but if people buying resale after 1/19/19 can still book any of the current resorts, that might not be a major impact on our contracts if we want to sell them.
> 
> For Riviera Resort owners, however, it is huge that Disney will restrict resale buyers of RR to only booking at RR.



That's the similar thoughts I'm having Granny.  I'd never buy Riviera direct.  Maybe some cheap resale?   

The older resorts will continue to have the benefit of having the larger system to trade within.  And, IMO better locations too.   Certainly equal.  Riviera will have to knock it out of the park to be more appealing with this restriction.


----------



## TCRAIG

Makes Buy Where You Want to Stay even more important!


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> I'm no longer remotely interested in buying more points, but if I were, I would most definitely not opt to buy into the newer resorts knowing that a number of years down the road if I needed to sell my points there would be a huge albatross hanging over the contract. Between that and the ever escalating ticket prices (I was just saying to *Luv* today that $1K for APs is likely only 2, maybe 3 years off), it's obvious Disney isn't making any profit and may declare Chapter 11 in the not too distant future. . .


I don't think Disney is close to any sort of bankruptcy. They're far too diversified into many of the areas entertainment out there: resorts, parks, games, TV, networks and of course film. The parks in fact were being reported as a golden goose being used to offset losses in other areas (cough espn).


----------



## Dean Marino

.


----------



## twinklebug

Question to those who have stayed at WL since the new character meal has opened: 

Are there slews of people waiting in the lobby now? 

I'm thinking of how O'hana changed an otherwise pleasant upstairs lobby at the Poly from calm to chaos. Granted, that is a much smaller lobby area.


----------



## jimmytammy

Booking VWL this AM for 2 1 beds for Dec.  We were considering re-booking at 7 dos, maybe BLT or AKL, then my DD says last night she is perfectly fine staying at the Lodge.  I am so proud of her


----------



## horselover

Happy New Year groupies!   

I know I've been MIA for a long time.   2018 seems like a blur.

Like Jimmy I too booked a Dec. stay this am which of course made me think of all of you!  What better time to jump back in.  I'll try to keep up.  No hope of me catching up so I'm starting fresh.  

I did get what I wanted at VWL.  I was a bit worried after seeing how fast the studios went last year, but I did get one.     I haven't been at the Lodge for Christmastime since pre construction.  I'm excited to get back.  I did pop over when I was there early Dec. staying at BLT.  Not the same just popping over though.  I did want to tell you I think I've created a new lodge lover!  A friend of mine moved from MA to FL over the summer.  She came over to spend a day with me.  Took her around to a few places, but we ended at the lodge.   Started in the main lobby & worked our way over to our home.  As we were approaching the door & she saw the rocking chairs she turned to me & said "I just got chills.  Now I understand why you love it here so much."  The power of the lodge strikes again!      They may have ruined the back (IMO) but the heart of the lodge remains the same.

JT very sorry to hear about your dad's truck.  

Not sure what to make of the new resale restrictions. It doesn't affect me, but it seems clear DVD is out to kill the resale market.

I will do my best to check in more frequently this year!  Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## sleepydog25

Always glad to hear from you, *horsey*! Welcome back!!  We're planning to book two nights in a studio near Christmas before our cruise. We're a little concerned about getting one, too.


----------



## TCRAIG

jimmytammy said:


> Booking VWL this AM for 2 1 beds for Dec.  We were considering re-booking at 7 dos, maybe BLT or AKL, then my DD says last night she is perfectly fine staying at the Lodge.  I am so proud of her


You raised her right!  I also booked us a 1Br for the Lodge Dec 1-8!!!  YEAH


----------



## bobbiwoz

I will be arriving at VWL on the 10th of December ..plan on booking in a few days.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I suppose people are walking Studios.  No lock off two bedrooms would be available to book today, but one bedroom and two bedrooms are.  With DVC raising the cost of one bedrooms in 2020, I am getting angry all over again.  I will be happy when my December stay is booked.  I may take a break from these boards too.


----------



## Lakegirl

bobbiwoz said:


> I suppose people are walking Studios.  No lock off two bedrooms would be available to book today, but one bedroom and two bedrooms are.  With DVC raising the cost of one bedrooms in 2020, I am getting angry all over again.  I will be happy when my December stay is booked.  I may take a break from these boards too.


So sorry to hear you are having trouble booking.  Hoping you get the dates you need.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Lakegirl said:


> So sorry to hear you are having trouble booking.  Hoping you get the dates you need.


Thank you.  I will be OK. I am looking for a dedicated two bedroom, not a lock off.  If I have to get two one bedrooms, I could even do that.


----------



## jimmytammy

Well after yesterdays DVC announcement, my thoughts of selling BWV and buying BLT re-sale are curbing.  As long as the points that I currently have will allow me to book BLT at the 7 mos window, I think I am going to leave well enough alone!  

Its almost like with the 2 new resorts in building phase, its DVC Part Two.  In other words, from 1992(OKW)to this moment, we have seen the days of the original DVC pass.  Now we are on to the next phase.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Granny said:


> Hello Groupie friends...since many of you may be like me and not roam all over the DISBoards, I thought I'd post this news about more DVC resale restrictions:
> 
> https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/new-dvc-resale-restrictions-and-who-is-most-impacted/
> 
> 
> _*Effective for resale purchases submitted on or after January 19, 2019: Disney Vacation Club resale contracts purchased for the original 14 DVC resorts will only be able to exchange into those 14 existing resorts in the DVC network. These contracts will not be able to exchange into Disney’s Riviera Resort, Reflections – A Disney Lakeside Lodge and possibly additional future properties in the DVC system.  All Members will still be able to exchange with RCI.*
> 
> *Once sales of Disney’s Riviera Resort begin, Members who purchase a resale of Riviera will only be able to stay at Disney’s Riviera Resort in the DVC network.  Those Members will still have access to RCI.*_​
> At first I thought it was a big deal but if people buying resale after 1/19/19 can still book any of the current resorts, that might not be a major impact on our contracts if we want to sell them.
> 
> For Riviera Resort owners, however, it is huge that Disney will restrict resale buyers of RR to only booking at RR.



Yeah, this one is bizarre to me — wouldn’t this drive down the value of Riviera points both Direct & Resale?  And, to a lesser degree the resale market of the original 14 resorts?  As more new resorts open the effect would multiply.  I can’t see how this helps the value of DVC — I think many people buy factoring in it’s relatively easy resale, but this one is far more significant long term than the member benefits thing IMHO...


----------



## sleepydog25

rkstocke5609 said:


> Yeah, this one is bizarre to me — wouldn’t this drive down the value of Riviera points both Direct & Resale?  And, to a lesser degree the resale market of the original 14 resorts?  As more new resorts open the effect would multiply.  I can’t see how this helps the value of DVC — I think many people buy factoring in it’s relatively easy resale, but this one is far more significant long term than the member benefits thing IMHO...


I agree. I've read in a couple of places where people think it's great for them since they apparently never plan to sell their DVC; however, if I were thinking of buying a new DVC that will likely start near $200 pp, with the understanding that if I DO wind up selling (death, divorce, illness, severe change in finances, et.al.) then the resale value will be minimal then, well, I wouldn't do it. Let's say you bought at Reflections (setting aside for a moment the awful name) for $195 pp, then four years later due to an unforeseen financial hardship, you opted to sell. It's a new resort, but who is going to want to buy it resale for, say, even $150 pp if they can only use it to stay at Reflections? As a resale buyer, I'd much rather have a shorter contract at an older resort where I can at least trade in to the current 14-resort option. If we follow this scenario further, if the resale value were to drop precipitously, the original owner would take a bath regardless if it went privately or was ROFR'd by Disney. That entire thought process is what would make me not buy the newer resorts. On the other hand, I suppose Disney is banking on the relative naivete of the majority of those who initially take the DVC plunge. Then again, perhaps I'm missing something here. I have to agree with @jimmytammy that this appears to be a new phase of DVC ownership. Is Disney opting to become more like the industry standard in timeshares rather than leading the way?


----------



## rkstocke5609

sleepydog25 said:


> I agree. I've read in a couple of places where people think it's great for them since they apparently never plan to sell their DVC; however, if I were thinking of buying a new DVC that will likely start near $200 pp, with the understanding that if I DO wind up selling (death, divorce, illness, severe change in finances, et.al.) then the resale value will be minimal then, well, I wouldn't do it. Let's say you bought at Reflections (setting aside for a moment the awful name) for $195 pp, then four years later due to an unforeseen financial hardship, you opted to sell. It's a new resort, but who is going to want to buy it resale for, say, even $150 pp if they can only use it to stay at Reflections? As a resale buyer, I'd much rather have a shorter contract at an older resort where I can at least trade in to the current 14-resort option. If we follow this scenario further, if the resale value were to drop precipitously, the original owner would take a bath regardless if it went privately or was ROFR'd by Disney. That entire thought process is what would make me not buy the newer resorts. On the other hand, I suppose Disney is banking on the relative naivete of the majority of those who initially take the DVC plunge. Then again, perhaps I'm missing something here. I have to agree with @jimmytammy that this appears to be a new phase of DVC ownership. Is Disney opting to become more like the industry standard in timeshares rather than leading the way?



Or, will DVC enter into selling resales — for example, you agree to pay a 20% commission to list and sell your timeshare through Disney, and then the resale comes with full club privileges?  Don’t know if this is legal now, but if ya grease the right Florida legislators....?


----------



## TCRAIG

Well - I’ve been on waitlists for small points at BLT or WLV or VGF or BC for a couple months now - with this price increase - I’m just gunna bite the bullet and go resale and pick up another 50 for VGF - cause other than my OKW and SS pts - I use my Home points for their corresponding Home...


----------



## jimmytammy

rkstocke5609 said:


> Or, will DVC enter into selling resales — for example, you agree to pay a 20% commission to list and sell your timeshare through Disney, and then the resale comes with full club privileges?  Don’t know if this is legal now, but if ya grease the right Florida legislators....?



I would have no issues with purchasing a re-sale direct if they were reasonably priced vs. inflated prices.  And I have a feeling DVC would inflate the prices big time, just because they can if this becomes the norm.  I wonder if they didn't have the foresight to see the re-sale market become a big thing.  But who would have seen any timeshare hold its value as DVC has.  

Not to mis-represent myself, I and my family still love DVC resorts.  The thoughts and memories invoked of our past years as owners brings smiles to our faces, and like a little kid at Christmas, I still get excited when I am booking, still get excited as I pull into the Lodge drive, to be honest, a little pride swells up in me as I know I own a small part of the place, albeit, for a little time.  And to be able to share with my now extended family, DSIL and DGS, makes me feel warm inside.  

I just hope that as time passes, for instance my DD and her family decide its the right time, the right fit, if they want to purchase DVC, they too can afford it, they too will be able to justify it.  But based on the actions that DVC is doing right now, I can't say with a full heart I would tell them yes, its a good move.  And I don't like feeling that way when I know the good feelings of the past, to tell them to look elsewhere. 

Again, I think another bonehead move on DVC part


----------



## DVC Jen

jimmytammy said:


> I would have no issues with purchasing a re-sale direct if they were reasonably priced vs. inflated prices.  And I have a feeling DVC would inflate the prices big time, just because they can if this becomes the norm.  I wonder if they didn't have the foresight to see the re-sale market become a big thing.  But who would have seen any timeshare hold its value as DVC has.
> 
> Not to mis-represent myself, I and my family still love DVC resorts.  The thoughts and memories invoked of our past years as owners brings smiles to our faces, and like a little kid at Christmas, I still get excited when I am booking, still get excited as I pull into the Lodge drive, to be honest, a little pride swells up in me as I know I own a small part of the place, albeit, for a little time.  And to be able to share with my now extended family, DSIL and DGS, makes me feel warm inside.
> 
> I just hope that as time passes, for instance my DD and her family decide its the right time, the right fit, if they want to purchase DVC, they too can afford it, they too will be able to justify it.  But based on the actions that DVC is doing right now, I can't say with a full heart I would tell them yes, its a good move.  And I don't like feeling that way when I know the good feelings of the past, to tell them to look elsewhere.
> 
> Again, I think another bonehead move on DVC part



You expressed my thoughts and feelings exactly.


----------



## DVC Jen

Have any of my fellow groupies ever Dined with an Imagineer at Brown Derby?  Thoughts?   We are doing it for the first time in June.  Really wondering what to expect.


----------



## Granny

DVC Jen said:


> Have any of my fellow groupies ever Dined with an Imagineer at Brown Derby?  Thoughts?   We are doing it for the first time in June.  Really wondering what to expect.



*Jen.*..that sounds like a fun thing to do!  I've never done it, but I would think that any chance to sit down with an Imagineer would be fun especially if they have been with Disney for a while.  Just listening to their insights on the various details of WDW would be fascinating, I would think.

My first question would be "Are you the Imagineer in charge of naming resorts?".  Then my next question would be..."Boulder Ridge...Reflections...really????"


----------



## bobbiwoz

DVC Jen said:


> Have any of my fellow groupies ever Dined with an Imagineer at Brown Derby?  Thoughts?   We are doing it for the first time in June.  Really wondering what to expect.


I did it with two friends about 5 years ago.  (It was a delicious meal, all three of us friends have early January birthdays, and we all wore birthday crowns and each of us were complimented a glass of bubbly.)

The Imagineer had worked on the new Dumbo queue, and his story about that was interesting.   I was also impressed by just how long he wanted to work for Disney.  He first proved himself as an engineer in the general world, then applied and was employed by Disney. He worked on other projects, but Dumbo is the one I most remember.

There were about 11-15 other guests, it was a well rounded group, no one dominated the discussion.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Today I booked 4 nights at VWL, dedicated two bedroom, for myself and three friends.  We four will have a weeks stay, one friend, who is also a member,  booked us at Kidani for the first three nights.

She gets to show off her favorite, I get to show off mine.

So look for us December 10-14.

Are there dedicated two bedrooms in the open area near the elevators? I think I want to request near elevators.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> My first question would be "Are you the Imagineer in charge of naming resorts?".  Then my next question would be..."Boulder Ridge...Reflections...really????"


Absolutely!


----------



## sleepydog25

bobbiwoz said:


> Today I booked 4 nights at VWL, dedicated two bedroom, for myself and three friends.  We four will have a weeks stay, one friend, who is also a member,  booked us at Kidani for the first three nights.
> 
> She gets to show off her favorite, I get to show off mine.
> 
> So look for us December 10-14.
> 
> Are there dedicated two bedrooms in the open area near the elevators? I think I want to request near elevators.


Somewhere, I know there exists a floor-by-floor detailing of the layouts at VWL; however, I've not been able to find it. Still, I'm fairly certain there are dedicated units in the area of which you speak.


----------



## Lisa P.

Pretty sure TouringPlans.com has a "room finder" that shows room types and their views.

We'll be at BRV for a week late next month.  Last time we were there, there was a lot of construction going on.  We still enjoyed it but can't wait to get back to see it redone.


----------



## bobbiwoz

sleepydog25 said:


> Somewhere, I know there exists a floor-by-floor detailing of the layouts at VWL; however, I've not been able to find it. Still, I'm fairly certain there are dedicated units in the area of which you speak.


I will look for the layouts because I too think there are some.  I remember passing a Christmas tree to one of the unique units in that area. The atrium area is where I hope to get.
Thank you.


----------



## Brian Noble

rkstocke5609 said:


> wouldn’t this drive down the value of Riviera points both Direct & Resale?


No, and yes.

IMO, timeshare is a product that is sold, not bought, and for most it is an aspirational purchase. Most buyers are on vacation, having the time of their lives, and are told they can bottle that magical feeling "for decades to come at today's prices." Most such buyers have no expectation that they will ever sell, and even if they do they have no idea what the resale market looks like, let alone what it might do ten years from now.

But, resale Riviera points will certainly be less attractive with this restriction than without it, reducing the supply of willing buyers and therefore reducing the price.


----------



## Brian Noble

bobbiwoz said:


> I will look for the layouts because I too think there are some.


Is this it?
https://www.disboards.com/threads/c...las-information-thread.2778033/#post-42213398


----------



## bobbiwoz

Brian Noble said:


> Is this it?
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/c...las-information-thread.2778033/#post-42213398


Those are gorgeous!


----------



## DVC Jen

Granny said:


> *Jen.*..that sounds like a fun thing to do!  I've never done it, but I would think that any chance to sit down with an Imagineer would be fun especially if they have been with Disney for a while.  Just listening to their insights on the various details of WDW would be fascinating, I would think.
> 
> My first question would be "Are you the Imagineer in charge of naming resorts?".  Then my next question would be..."Boulder Ridge...Reflections...really????"





I will try to remember and ask that question just for you!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Somewhere, I know there exists a floor-by-floor detailing of the layouts at VWL; however, I've not been able to find it. Still, I'm fairly certain there are dedicated units in the area of which you speak.



DVCNews has linked up most of the various known resort floor plans.  The only one I don't think they did are the ones Shamus did of BWV.


----------



## rkstocke5609

bobbiwoz said:


> I will look for the layouts because I too think there are some.  I remember passing a Christmas tree to one of the unique units in that area. The atrium area is where I hope to get.
> Thank you.



https://dvcnews.com/index.php?option=com_fabrik&view=list&listid=11

In this link :  https://dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/villas-at-wilderness-lodge/maps-a-photos-2265#prettyPhoto  The dedicated 2BR’s are indicated by the yellow color, you can tap on each floor for closer viewing...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Maybe @sleepydog25 could add the VWL maps to the first post?  We have CCV there but not VWL.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Somewhere, I know there exists a floor-by-floor detailing of the layouts at VWL; however, I've not been able to find it. Still, I'm fairly certain there are dedicated units in the area of which you speak.



Here is the layout that others have pointed to:

 



As you can see, there are dedicated 2BRs near the elevators, which was Bobbi's initial inquiry.





.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Wow, *Granny*, your map brought back memories of staying in *Room 2503* - the narrowest room in the Villas.  (2nd floor - Turn right out of elevator - straight down the hall)  It is unbelievably narrow, is set up as a handicap room (light switches at waist high level as I recall), and when the couch is pulled out, there is virtually no room between the couch and double bed. It was DiznyDi and my first stay at The Lodge, but fell in love with the VWL anyway!  We had four in that room.  We had to open the door to fart _(oops, sorry)  _


----------



## twinklebug

Dizny Dad said:


> Wow, *Granny*, your map brought back memories of staying in *Room 2503* - the narrowest room in the Villas.  (2nd floor - Turn right out of elevator - straight down the hall)  It is unbelievably narrow, is set up as a handicap room (light switches at waist high level as I recall), and when the couch is pulled out, there is virtually no room between the couch and double bed. It was DiznyDi and my first stay at The Lodge, but fell in love with the VWL anyway!  We had four in that room.  We had to open the door to fart _(oops, sorry)  _




Our first stay was in 1509 (? hard to read). The first floor one next to the laundry. Not the most amazing room ever as sitting on the patio meant getting lint in your hair, but we too fell in love.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Maybe @sleepydog25 could add the VWL maps to the first post?  We have CCV there but not VWL.


Thanks to *Granny's* efforts, I have now added these to Page 1 and given due credit. To quote a long ago Mickey, "Ha, ha! You're _swell_, Tom!"  

As for my first visit and stay at VWL, it's a totally different story. We snagged room 3519 (cash reservation). DVC was unknown to us until we got there, but they had a woman at a small kiosk on the way to the elevators. Months later, I was a member, though not at VWL. Of course, DVC was touting SSR and the ability to "go anywhere" which was mostly true then. Thankfully, *Luv* and I got a couple of good contracts to our home, and the rest is, as they say, history.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Thanks to *Granny's* efforts, I have now added these to Page 1 and given due credit. To quote a long ago Mickey, "Ha, ha! You're _swell_, Tom!"
> 
> As for my first visit and stay at VWL, it's a totally different story. We snagged room 3519 (cash reservation). DVC was unknown to us until we got there, but they had a woman at a small kiosk on the way to the elevators. Months later, I was a member, though not at VWL. Of course, DVC was touting SSR and the ability to "go anywhere" which was mostly true then. Thankfully, *Luv* and I got a couple of good contracts to our home, and the rest is, as they say, history.



Who was the maker of that map?  Eres tu @Granny ?  I was thinking it was someone long gone from the boards, actually if they were even on the DIS, but it's been awhile since I've seen the credit for them.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> Wow, *Granny*, your map brought back memories of staying in *Room 2503* - the narrowest room in the Villas.  (2nd floor - Turn right out of elevator - straight down the hall)  It is unbelievably narrow, is set up as a handicap room (light switches at waist high level as I recall), and when the couch is pulled out, there is virtually no room between the couch and double bed. It was DiznyDi and my first stay at The Lodge, but fell in love with the VWL anyway!  We had four in that room.  We had to open the door to fart _(oops, sorry)  _



hehe - 3503 is the only non-bus side villa I've ever had at VWL!   It's not an HA unit though.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Thanks to *Granny's* efforts, I have now added these to Page 1 and given due credit. To quote a long ago Mickey, "Ha, ha! You're _swell_, Tom!"





KAT4DISNEY said:


> Who was the maker of that map?  Eres tu @Granny ?  I was thinking it was someone long gone from the boards, actually if they were even on the DIS, but it's been awhile since I've seen the credit for them.




Actually, I cannot take credit for the room map.  I found it on the very long thread that *@Brian Noble* provided the link to in his post above:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/v...ated-16-aug-18.3242976/page-748#post-60124337

If you click on the link that Brian provided, you will see that this was posted in August, 2011.    The post was from @WDWKOOK and in that post KOOK attributed it to @TheLodgeLady. 

So I just grabbed it to make it easier to find rather than scrolling down the list.

It would be easy enough to recreate and make readable.  I think I'll make that a project at some point.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Granny said:


> Here is the layout that others have pointed to:
> 
> View attachment 374902
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, there are dedicated 2BRs near the elevators, which was Bobbi's initial inquiry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yes!  And we did deliver a tree to one of the “w” shaped units.  The folks who had it were very pleased.  Always and forever The Villas at Wilderness Lodge.
Our normal luck would give us xx56 or xx57.
Thank you, Granny and Sleepydog25!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Actually, I cannot take credit for the room map.  I found it on the very long thread that *@Brian Noble* provided the link to in his post above:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/vwl-groupies-lovers-thread-special-collectors-edition-updated-16-aug-18.3242976/page-748#post-60124337
> 
> If you click on the link that Brian provided, you will see that this was posted in August, 2011.    The post was from @WDWKOOK and in that post KOOK attributed it to @TheLodgeLady.
> 
> So I just grabbed it to make it easier to find rather than scrolling down the list.
> 
> It would be easy enough to recreate and make readable.  I think I'll make that a project at some point.



Thanks Granny.  Maybe I'm not remembering correctly but I think The Lodge Lady had a previous WL info thread that Kook took the info from but I still feel like it was somebody else that created the map - or at least that's not the name as I recall it.  Ah well.


----------



## jimmytammy

bobbiwoz said:


> Today I booked 4 nights at VWL, dedicated two bedroom, for myself and three friends.  We four will have a weeks stay, one friend, who is also a member,  booked us at Kidani for the first three nights.
> 
> She gets to show off her favorite, I get to show off mine.
> 
> So look for us December 10-14.
> 
> Are there dedicated two bedrooms in the open area near the elevators? I think I want to request near elevators.


Cool, we will be there 7-14
We got lucky once and stayed in a dedicated 2 bed(2519, thanks Granny for the map) in the atrium area.  Requesting near elevators is probably the best way to get one of those.  We loved it BTW!


----------



## jimmytammy

Brian Noble said:


> But, resale Riviera points will certainly be less attractive with this restriction than without it, reducing the supply of willing buyers and therefore reducing the price.


And once this becomes more common knowledge, this may be the backfire that will give Disney/DVC the kick in the rear needed


----------



## Lakegirl

Does anybody know if you can buy the 24 one time/use year points online at the 7 month mark or do we still have to call for this?


----------



## LauraLea

Lakegirl said:


> Does anybody know if you can buy the 24 one time/use year points online at the 7 month mark or do we still have to call for this?



You have to call.

Laura


----------



## Granny

Lakegirl said:


> Does anybody know if you can buy the 24 one time/use year points online at the 7 month mark or do we still have to call for this?



You still have to call MS for this since they will have to charge a credit card for the points, which are currently $19 per point for one-time-use points.  They will only do this when making a reservation.  Good luck!


----------



## Lakegirl

Thank you!  I was hoping that Disney technology was advanced enough to be able to buy them online but not yet.  Thanks again for the quick replies.


----------



## Brian Noble

jimmytammy said:


> And once this becomes more common knowledge, this may be the backfire that will give Disney/DVC the kick in the rear needed


Unfortunately, I don't think so. If low resale values materially impacted timeshare sales, other systems would never sell another point---but they do, and they do well.


----------



## sleepydog25

Morning, Groupies! We mostly dodged the winter storm that flew through here Saturday and yesterday. Wound up with an inch plus of snow and then ice on top of that (quarter to a third of an inch), so school is out today which doesn't bother me in the least. Roads are getting passable. Took me 20 minutes to get the 1/2" coating of snow/ice off *Luv's* car this morning so that she could drive to work. Some of the slabs of ice coming off her car nearly impaled my feet!

All of this is just a reminder that we have a trip coming up in early March; our first stays at both VB and CCV. We're also set for a couple of nights before setting off on a Christmas cruise in December. I went from having no trips to Disney in nearly two years to two trips inside of nine months. I don't quite look forward to the trips as I used to as Disney has gotten more crowded and greedier; however, there exists a part of me which still remembers my first trip to VWL, meeting *Luv* for the first time years later, our wedding there, the smells, and the sounds. THAT never gets old.


----------



## Granny

I went ahead and tried to re-create the VWL villa map to make it a little more readable.  Here's what I came up with...noting that rooms are not to scale and some details may be off.

 


 

 




Please let me know what errors you see and I can correct them.


----------



## Granny

Granny said:


> noting that rooms are not to scale and some details may be off.



The first thing I notice is that I think the 1st floor laundry location may be misplaced.  We've never used it, but isn't the laundry room along the back corridor?  Or is it really right behind the elevators as shown?  I used the map KOOK had provided.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> The first thing I notice is that I think the 1st floor laundry location may be misplaced.  We've never used it, but isn't the laundry room along the back corridor?  Or is it really right behind the elevators as shown?  I used the map KOOK had provided.



That is where the laundry is.  There's a vending machine around or in the room too as I recall.  Or was.  Not certain if it's survived or not.  

It all looks great I think Granny!  Didn't compare to the old to see if the rooms numbers match or any of that.      One thing - I know is that GrandCalifornian matched up similar colors for the CCV map to the old VWL map to give some consistency to DVC map making.  Maybe you would want to use those too?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> I went ahead and tried to re-create the VWL villa map to make it a little more readable.  Here's what I came up with...noting that rooms are not to scale and some details may be off.
> 
> View attachment 375615
> 
> 
> View attachment 375616
> 
> View attachment 375617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know what errors you see and I can correct them.



I'm also wondering about that map representing the 4th floor.  I have done that 4533 is the studio without the balcony.  And I thought it was because what was a 1BR above was 2 studios on the 4th floor or something along those lines.   I know think there's another set of VWL maps floating about - I'll see if I can find them.   Or - heaven forbid - hit the Orange Cty comptrollers website......


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> That is where the laundry is.  There's a vending machine around or in the room too as I recall.  Or was.  Not certain if it's survived or not.
> 
> It all looks great I think Granny!  Didn't compare to the old to see if the rooms numbers match or any of that.      One thing - I know is that GrandCalifornian matched up similar colors for the CCV map to the old VWL map to give some consistency to DVC map making.  Maybe you would want to use those too?



Changing colors is easy.  I'll give that a go.

And sorry, but when you say "that is where the laundry is", do you mean behind the elevators or in the back corridor?  Since I asked both questions, your response confused me a bit.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Whew - didn't take that long....DVC News has their own copy of the maps I've seen before.  There's a few differences - I do think they are the more accurate ones.

https://dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/villas-at-wilderness-lodge/maps-a-photos-2265


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm also wondering about that map representing the 4th floor.  I have done that 4533 is the studio without the balcony.  And I thought it was because what was a 1BR above was 2 studios on the 4th floor or something along those lines.   I know think there's another set of VWL maps floating about - I'll see if I can find them.   Or - heaven forbid - hit the Orange Cty comptrollers website......




Here's KOOK's map for comparison:









I'm happy to make any adjustments anyone suggests.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Changing colors is easy.  I'll give that a go.
> 
> And sorry, but when you say "that is where the laundry is", do you mean behind the elevators or in the back corridor?  Since I asked both questions, your response confused me a bit.



haha - well, I was a little confused by "back corridor" so that's only fair, right?    Where you have it on the map is the location the laundry is.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Whew - didn't take that long....DVC News has their own copy of the maps I've seen before.  There's a few differences - I do think they are the more accurate ones.
> 
> https://dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/villas-at-wilderness-lodge/maps-a-photos-2265




Well, heck...we should just provide that link then.


----------



## twinklebug

Excellent Job Granny! What software did you draw it out in?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Well, heck...we should just provide that link then.



It's nice to have the maps themselves though vs a link.  And Granny maps are great!     You're almost there anyway......


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Excellent Job Granny! What software did you draw it out in?



I was wondering about the software too?


----------



## sleepydog25

I like yours better, *Granny*, so when you're done, I'll put that on Page 1.


----------



## Starwind

Granny said:


> I went ahead and tried to re-create the VWL villa map to make it a little more readable.  Here's what I came up with...noting that rooms are not to scale and some details may be off.



I love the distinctly different colours for each room type.  Makes it very readable !

SW


----------



## Starwind

KAT4DISNEY said:


> That is where the laundry is.  There's a vending machine around or in the room too as I recall.  Or was.  Not certain if it's survived or not.
> 
> It all looks great I think Granny!  Didn't compare to the old to see if the rooms numbers match or any of that.      One thing - I know is that GrandCalifornian matched up similar colors for the CCV map to the old VWL map to give some consistency to DVC map making.  Maybe you would want to use those too?



I would suggest keeping the colours distinct. 

The CCV map has a couple colour pairs* that are so close to each other that while it may be consistent with DVC map making, it is almost impossible to tell different but such closely coloured categories apart.

SW

*ETA: the studio pairs are the issue, distinguishing between tub/no tub is nearly impossible even if they were side by side because the colours for each pair are nearly the same.


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> Excellent Job Granny! What software did you draw it out in?





KAT4DISNEY said:


> I was wondering about the software too?





I just used Microsoft Excel.  That's why some of the room sizes are a little wonky.

And looking at the DVC News maps (which I agree look more accurate), there are definitely differences between the 2nd and 4th floor which I didn't call out.

I'll go back and do a map for each floor, and color code it similar to Grand Californian's CCV map.



Starwind said:


> The CCV map has a couple colour pairs* that are so close to each other that while it may be consistent with DVC map making, it is almost impossible to tell different but such closely coloured categories apart.



That's why I picked grey for the Dedicated 2BRs...the other colors seemed too close to each other.  But I'm sure I can figure something out that will be close to the other maps.


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> I just used Microsoft Excel.  That's why some of the room sizes are a little wonky.



Excel is tricky with borders and jig-jogging paths like VWL has. I'm quite impressed.
I think I'd have tried Photoshop, given up at some point and then resorted to graphing paper and pencil.


----------



## DVC Jen

Granny said:


> The first thing I notice is that I think the 1st floor laundry location may be misplaced.  We've never used it, but isn't the laundry room along the back corridor?  Or is it really right behind the elevators as shown?  I used the map KOOK had provided.


 Yes the laundry room is down a bit further.  Or maybe it just seems to be further when you are carrying a load of laundry?  lol


----------



## DVC Jen

Granny said:


> Here's KOOK's map for comparison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy to make any adjustments anyone suggests.


 
On the 5th floor that big rectangle on the bottom left - there are rooms back there. We have stayed in a studio in that section.


----------



## Granny

DVC Jen said:


> Yes the laundry room is down a bit further.  Or maybe it just seems to be further when you are carrying a load of laundry?  lol





DVC Jen said:


> On the 5th floor that big rectangle on the bottom left - there are rooms back there. We have stayed in a studio in that section.



Thanks *Jen!*  Look like I'll have a little homework on my next trip home!  Should be easy enough to walk the halls and confirm room locations.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DVC Jen said:


> Yes the laundry room is down a bit further.  Or maybe it just seems to be further when you are carrying a load of laundry?  lol



Mostly it just seems further!    There is a CM area between the elevators and the laundry room but nothing else in between:






I also took a look on the 5th floor condo drawings and could not find anything past the elevators  - maybe it's a 4th floor room you were remembering?  The outside pictures also just show 4 floors in that wing from the lakeside.  I thought I had one from the otherside but haven't located it yet.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


>


I love this old picture! That was the photo in all the literature when I first started considering DVC, and on the Disney website at the time, there was western-themed music playing which, in turn, emotionally enhanced the thought process. Haven't seen this pic or heard that music for years! I'd love to find that old ad and music.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I also took a look on the 5th floor condo drawings and could not find anything past the elevators - maybe it's a 4th floor room you were remembering? The outside pictures also just show 4 floors in that wing from the lakeside. I thought I had one from the otherside but haven't located it yet.



Looks like 4 floors past the elevators on both sides.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Looks like 4 floors past the elevators on both sides.



Hey - there's _my_ side of VWL!  hehe


----------



## twinklebug

Just read a report that Reunion Station is cancelling paid events due to poor performance. If the concierge offerings are also being eliminated (not sure if these are being stopped too), does this mean the VWL (BR & CC) may get that community hall after all?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Just read a report that Reunion Station is cancelling paid events due to poor performance. If the concierge offerings are also being eliminated (not sure if these are being stopped too), does this mean the VWL (BR & CC) may get that community hall after all?



Now that would be a bit of good news!


----------



## crvetter

twinklebug said:


> Just read a report that Reunion Station is cancelling paid events due to poor performance. If the concierge offerings are also being eliminated (not sure if these are being stopped too), does this mean the VWL (BR & CC) may get that community hall after all?


Out of curiosity do you have a link to this story/rumor?


----------



## twinklebug

crvetter said:


> Out of curiosity do you have a link to this story/rumor?


We're not allowed to post the link here, so let's just say look for some *DVC Info* and a topic called *Reunion Station Closing*


----------



## crvetter

twinklebug said:


> We're not allowed to post the link here, so let's just say look for some *DVC Info* and a topic called *Reunion Station Closing*


Thanks. Haha


----------



## Corinne

I somehow ended up with 12 2017 UY points. They were banked to 2018, and must be used by the end of November, 2019.  I honestly don’t know how this is possible, since they always take the “older” points first when booking a reservation. I have looked at the history online, and I still cannot understand how it happened. I’m normally borrowing points! We have trips planned in May and December. The only option I have (besides forfeiting) is to book an additional night in May. I know in the scheme of things, not a huge deal, but the resort we want isn’t available, plus we’d have to borrow additional points to book the additional night.


----------



## Bing Showei

Corinne said:


> I somehow ended up with 12 2017 UY points. They were banked to 2018, and must be used by the end of November, 2019.  I honestly don’t know how this is possible, since they always take the “older” points first when booking a reservation. I have looked at the history online, and I still cannot understand how it happened. I’m normally borrowing points! We have trips planned in May and December. The only option I have (besides forfeiting) is to book an additional night in May. I know in the scheme of things, not a huge deal, but the resort we want isn’t available, plus we’d have to borrow additional points to book the additional night.


Try modifying your May reservation without changing any variable at all. This should swap out any current points with those orphaned 2017 points. You could then bank your 2018 UY points (assuming you’re still within your banking window).


----------



## jimmytammy

twinklebug said:


> does this mean the VWL (BR & CC) may get that community hall after all?


Lets hope so!!


----------



## Corinne

Bing Showei said:


> Try modifying your May reservation without changing any variable at all. This should swap out any current points with those orphaned 2017 points. You could then bank your 2018 UY points (assuming you’re still within your banking window).



I don’t understand (lol). Could you give me further information?


----------



## Bing Showei

Corinne said:


> I don’t understand (lol). Could you give me further information?


- In your dashboard, go down to “My Vacation Plans”
- Expand the details of those plans by clicking on the arrow next to the date
- Click “View or Modify Details.”
- Click “Modify” next to the room type and check-in information
- Scroll down making sure YOU DO NOT CHANGE ANYTHING
- Click in “Check Availability”
- Click on the room type you currently have and hit “Continue”
- If you have multiple contracts, you’ll need to select the orphaned ones (Note: this can not violate home booking priority rules)
- Click “Continue”
- Confirm your guest list and click “Continue”
- Review your modifications (details should be exactly the same) and agree to the terms
- Click “Book This Room.”

Voila. Your changes were done outside 31 days, and as long as you’re within your banking period, you should have current UY points available to bank.


----------



## DiznyDi

Great information Bing Showei!  I wasn't aware that we could modify an existing reservation online - I'm always calling member services.  Using the above information, can a current reservation made at 11 months be changed/modified at the 7 mo booking window?

Too bad about Reunion Station.  Perhaps if the cost/hours had been different it could have worked out.  A community has would be nice.  I've never been inside the building, is it large enough to house a nice restaurant now that there is no more Artists Point?

Any Groupies in the path of the snow storm, stay safe and warm!


----------



## Mflaherty

was able to add one night to the beginning of my trip to try out WL for first time. Going with my 7and 9 year old girls. We never stayed at VWL at all! So excited to check it out. We get there around 5pm so not alot of time. Any suggestions what we should do or not miss??? Pool, the new character dinner, boat to MK? Marshmallow roasting? Can we watch the fireworks or electric parade from WL????? Help!!!


----------



## Flossbolna

Hello Groupies! I am back from a lovely stay at the WL. We had booked our home resort, BRV, but ended up in a Copper Creek studio. While nice, it did not feel like home. I have to admit that the rooms are nicer and warmer in person than what they look like in the pictures. However, it does more feel like a room at a modern day Hilton that happens to be in a mountainous area. Nothing special about them. We did talk to some people and emphasized how much we love the more rustic atmosphere at BRV and how much we hope that the refurb there will maintain that charm. Supposedly the design has not been decided yet, so I would encourage everyone to voice your concerns to DVC about those refurbs. There were features that I really liked: the two nightstands, the amount of drawer space, the sliding door at the sinks. I went on the architecture tour and the backstory I got for Copper Creek was that those rooms  are themed after the add ons to the National Park Lodges that were done in the 1960s and 1970s. Who thinks that that's a theme????

We were lucky to watch the end of operation "Christmas Tree Takedown": What an amazing operation. They were there with multiple people and within a few hours all Christmas had disappeared from the WL. As lovely as Christmas is, I loved seeing both versions of the lobby and it was great to have the original soundtrack back!

We had a lot of meals at Roaring Forks and I love that they have gone over to re-usable plates and real metal baskets. They also use paper with the Roaring Fork Logo in the baskets. If they were to go with real cutlery, this would be a great improvement! I spoke to a CM there and she said that it's an issue of RF not having its own dishwasher. But they hope to get an upgrade and their own dishwasher. If you ask me, if Disney is truly serious about minimizing waste, it is not about avoiding straws, but plastic utensils! The food was really good as well! They have the option of a soup instead of the fries/chips that are the usually sides and one night we got the grilled cheese with a side of soup and an extra soup and that was perfect dinner on a slightly chilly evening! All the other food we had from there was really good, too. 

Artist Point is just sad. I had a peek inside there one late evening and it looks like they just added some branches to the walls. The good news is that it has not taken over the Lodge. The Snow White merchandise in the shop is a bit silly, but the Territory Lounge has not become a toddler waiting room, instead it still continues to serve some of the AP classics (mushroom soup, salmon and cobbler).

I loved the new pool area. I was shocked about this. They did a great job with the landscaping and I feel that in another 5-10 years it will start to look even better. I also have the advantage that I never knew the old quiet pool, so my opinion might be different if I had. I liked the "cabanas" that are actually free to use by everyone (at least at the moment) and the large hot tub, even if it has very little bubbling going on. 

So, all in all a great stay. I will post some pictures soon!


----------



## pmaurer74

DiznyDi said:


> Great information Bing Showei!  I wasn't aware that we could modify an existing reservation online - I'm always calling member services.  Using the above information, can a current reservation made at 11 months be changed/modified at the 7 mo booking window?
> 
> Too bad about Reunion Station.  Perhaps if the cost/hours had been different it could have worked out.  A community has would be nice.  I've never been inside the building, is it large enough to house a nice restaurant now that there is no more Artists Point?
> 
> Any Groupies in the path of the snow storm, stay safe and warm!


Yes, I did this a few months ago when I changed to Poly for our June trip. I also rebooked my December trip this morning with different dates using the online system... very easy.


----------



## Bing Showei

DiznyDi said:


> Using the above information, can a current reservation made at 11 months be changed/modified at the 7 mo booking window?


Absolutely. Gone are the days of two window bookings so you don't lose a reservation, or waiting for MS to open at 9am. At 8am, 7 months out, just login and modify the reservation to check for availability at the resort you want to stay at instead. The process will keep your current reservation from being released until the new one is booked to replace it. 

If the new room is fewer points (e.g., switching from VGF to BCV/BWV), it will use your banked/borrowed points first and return your current UY points so you can bank/spend them. If the new room is more points, it will prompt you to select which contract you would like to borrow from.

Disney IT got one right with this one.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> I somehow ended up with 12 2017 UY points. They were banked to 2018, and must be used by the end of November, 2019.  I honestly don’t know how this is possible, since they always take the “older” points first when booking a reservation. I have looked at the history online, and I still cannot understand how it happened. I’m normally borrowing points! We have trips planned in May and December. The only option I have (besides forfeiting) is to book an additional night in May. I know in the scheme of things, not a huge deal, but the resort we want isn’t available, plus we’d have to borrow additional points to book the additional night.



If you have an existing reservation that is using current, bankable points then you can reallocate the banked points to it.  As mentioned it can be done online but if you are uncomfortable doing that call MS and they can take care of it.  It does have to fit within the normal booking timeframes - ie, if your existing reservation was booked during the home resort priority then the banked points will also have to be from that home resort.  If it was booked 7 months or less then it doesn't matter what home the points are from.


----------



## DVC Jen

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Mostly it just seems further!    There is a CM area between the elevators and the laundry room but nothing else in between:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also took a look on the 5th floor condo drawings and could not find anything past the elevators  - maybe it's a 4th floor room you were remembering?  The outside pictures also just show 4 floors in that wing from the lakeside.  I thought I had one from the otherside but haven't located it yet.




I believe it about the laundry room.  We were definitely on the 5th floor - but I may not be remembering the location perfectly.  I know we were in a studio and made a few turns to get to it.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DiznyDi said:


> Great information Bing Showei!  I wasn't aware that we could modify an existing reservation online - I'm always calling member services.  Using the above information, can a current reservation made at 11 months be changed/modified at the 7 mo booking window?



Yes - and you can change what contracts are used for the booking all while holding your existing room until you finalize.  



Bing Showei said:


> Disney IT got one right with this one.



I agree - it is the highlight of the new changes. 

One also can bank during booking although I don't know if it really is that big of a deal but can eliminate one step.




Mflaherty said:


> was able to add one night to the beginning of my trip to try out WL for first time. Going with my 7and 9 year old girls. We never stayed at VWL at all! So excited to check it out. We get there around 5pm so not alot of time. Any suggestions what we should do or not miss??? Pool, the new character dinner, boat to MK? Marshmallow roasting? Can we watch the fireworks or electric parade from WL????? Help!!!



You can see the high fireworks from the walkway outside of Geyser point next to Bay Lake.  And yes, you can watch the electric parade from there or even walk out on the boat transportation dock.   Enjoy your stay!


----------



## crvetter

KAT4DISNEY said:


> If you have an existing reservation that is using current, bankable points then you can reallocate the banked points to it.  As mentioned it can be done online but if you are uncomfortable doing that call MS and they can take care of it.  It does have to fit within the normal booking timeframes - ie, if your existing reservation was booked during the home resort priority then the banked points will also have to be from that home resort.  If it was booked 7 months or less then it doesn't matter what home the points are from.


An interesting thing to note, bankable points can be applied to reservations at your home resort only (if you bank after the reservation is made). This was what Member Services has told me. Is this opposite of your experience?

Essentially I was told if I make a reservation at 6 months out for 100 points in 2019 use year at another resort that isn't the home of your points. Then I were to decide 2 months later to bank 2018 use year points I could only apply those to the reservation by cancelling the reservation. However, they did say if the points were banked prior to making the reservation but weren't allocated there (because another reservation using them was cancelled) they could be applied.

Just curious on your experience since I haven't run into the non-home resort issue yet and wouldn't want to.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DVC Jen said:


> I believe it about the laundry room.  We were definitely on the 5th floor - but I may not be remembering the location perfectly.  I know we were in a studio and made a few turns to get to it.



We had one of the 5th floor 1BR's  - 5524 so the one closest to the elevators and it seemed like more turns to get there than the map implies.  It's a little strange up on the 5th floor!  The atrium does not run up that high so it has more walls.  I'd always swear we were about to head down the long hallway getting to the room we had but that was still around another turn or two.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

crvetter said:


> An interesting thing to note, bankable points can be applied to reservations at your home resort only (if you bank after the reservation is made). This was what Member Services has told me. Is this opposite of your experience?
> 
> Essentially I was told if I make a reservation at 6 months out for 100 points in 2019 use year at another resort that isn't the home of your points. Then I were to decide 2 months later to bank 2018 use year points I could only apply those to the reservation by cancelling the reservation. However, they did say if the points were banked prior to making the reservation but weren't allocated there (because another reservation using them was cancelled) they could be applied.
> 
> Just curious on your experience since I haven't run into the non-home resort issue yet and wouldn't want to.



Nope - that is not my experience.  However, the system will _appear_ that it is the way it is going to handle it and will not show it's going to take the banked points.  But I forged forward and discovered it does not do what it tells you it is going to do and follows the rules of using borrowed, banked then current points as it is supposed to.  

Someone else had started a thread indicating more or less what you were told by MS and I outlined for them what to do.  They had the same experience I did and it used their banked points.


----------



## crvetter

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Nope - that is not my experience.  However, the system will _appear_ that it is the way it is going to handle it and will not show it's going to take the banked points.  But I forged forward and discovered it does not do what it tells you it is going to do and follows the rules of using borrowed, banked then current points as it is supposed to.
> 
> Someone else had started a thread indicating more or less what you were told by MS and I outlined for them what to do.  They had the same experience I did and it used their banked points.


Awesome I was able to do it with Home Resorts (exactly as you described) just hadn't done it with non Home Resort Reservations. So I was curious would hate to have a hard to get reservation then want to allocate banked points post reserving. Only to find out I couldn't.


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> Just read a report that Reunion Station is cancelling paid events due to poor performance. If the concierge offerings are also being eliminated (not sure if these are being stopped too), does this mean the VWL (BR & CC) may get that community hall after all?


I believe that only the concierge part of RS is being eliminated--big surprise, eh? They still plan on having wine tastings, photo classes, etc. While I don't advocate razing the entire place--nor would they--I surely wish they'd put up a Signature on the water. In fact, that should have been the original purpose of GP and RS. A little forward thinking and a few more dollars could have produced a real gem of a restaurant. Now, we have an all-you-can-eat joint, a bar cum QS cum TS, a reduced menu QS, and a character meal place. Sigh.


----------



## Dean Marino

.


----------



## bluecastle

Flossbolna said:


> Hello Groupies! I am back from a lovely stay at the WL. We had booked our home resort, BRV, but ended up in a Copper Creek studio. While nice, it did not feel like home. I have to admit that the rooms are nicer and warmer in person than what they look like in the pictures. However, it does more feel like a room at a modern day Hilton that happens to be in a mountainous area. Nothing special about them. We did talk to some people and emphasized how much we love the more rustic atmosphere at BRV and how much we hope that the refurb there will maintain that charm. Supposedly the design has not been decided yet, so I would encourage everyone to voice your concerns to DVC about those refurbs. There were features that I really liked: the two nightstands, the amount of drawer space, the sliding door at the sinks. I went on the architecture tour and the backstory I got for Copper Creek was that those rooms  are themed after the add ons to the National Park Lodges that were done in the 1960s and 1970s. Who thinks that that's a theme????
> 
> We were lucky to watch the end of operation "Christmas Tree Takedown": What an amazing operation. They were there with multiple people and within a few hours all Christmas had disappeared from the WL. As lovely as Christmas is, I loved seeing both versions of the lobby and it was great to have the original soundtrack back!
> 
> We had a lot of meals at Roaring Forks and I love that they have gone over to re-usable plates and real metal baskets. They also use paper with the Roaring Fork Logo in the baskets. If they were to go with real cutlery, this would be a great improvement! I spoke to a CM there and she said that it's an issue of RF not having its own dishwasher. But they hope to get an upgrade and their own dishwasher. If you ask me, if Disney is truly serious about minimizing waste, it is not about avoiding straws, but plastic utensils! The food was really good as well! They have the option of a soup instead of the fries/chips that are the usually sides and one night we got the grilled cheese with a side of soup and an extra soup and that was perfect dinner on a slightly chilly evening! All the other food we had from there was really good, too.
> 
> Artist Point is just sad. I had a peek inside there one late evening and it looks like they just added some branches to the walls. The good news is that it has not taken over the Lodge. The Snow White merchandise in the shop is a bit silly, but the Territory Lounge has not become a toddler waiting room, instead it still continues to serve some of the AP classics (mushroom soup, salmon and cobbler).
> 
> I loved the new pool area. I was shocked about this. They did a great job with the landscaping and I feel that in another 5-10 years it will start to look even better. I also have the advantage that I never knew the old quiet pool, so my opinion might be different if I had. I liked the "cabanas" that are actually free to use by everyone (at least at the moment) and the large hot tub, even if it has very little bubbling going on.
> 
> So, all in all a great stay. I will post some pictures soon!



Thanks for your very detailed review! I know what you mean about the music. We stayed there once during Christmas week, and as much as I love Christmas music, after hearing it at the parks all day, I really wanted to come back to the WL and hear some Copland and movie music!
I am very relieved to hear that TL has not become some kind of character meal waiting area. We love spending our last night there, enjoying soup, appetizers, and drinks. 
I am torn between trying for CC, just to try something new, or trying for our familiar BR. (we are a cash res family)
I've looked at pictures of CC and the decor doesn't appeal to me, the newness does, but the layout, being long and narrow, doesn't feel like a home away from home to me either. It will probably not be available anyhow, plus our next trip won't be for 3 years, so I have lots of time to hang out here and find out what they plan for the BR refurb! The other attraction of CC is to be back in the main building, which we haven't done since we started staying in 2BR villas. Anyhow, thanks again for your report!!


----------



## Flossbolna

bluecastle said:


> Thanks for your very detailed review! I know what you mean about the music. We stayed there once during Christmas week, and as much as I love Christmas music, after hearing it at the parks all day, I really wanted to come back to the WL and hear some Copland and movie music!
> I am very relieved to hear that TL has not become some kind of character meal waiting area. We love spending our last night there, enjoying soup, appetizers, and drinks.
> I am torn between trying for CC, just to try something new, or trying for our familiar BR. (we are a cash res family)
> I've looked at pictures of CC and the decor doesn't appeal to me, the newness does, but the layout, being long and narrow, doesn't feel like a home away from home to me either. It will probably not be available anyhow, plus our next trip won't be for 3 years, so I have lots of time to hang out here and find out what they plan for the BR refurb! The other attraction of CC is to be back in the main building, which we haven't done since we started staying in 2BR villas. Anyhow, thanks again for your report!!



We only stayed in a studio and it did feel smaller than other DVC studios. We were looking at it and thinking that the one bedroom living room would feel really odd because of the narrowness of the room. So, I totally get your concerns!

One thing that really bothered us was the difference in the hallways between the old WL side and the CCV side. The CCV have a strange rock pattern carpet, very generic looking white lights. It’s not at all the warm feeling of those WL hallways with the cute lamps and fake rugs as the carpet. So, if your main motivation is to be back in the main lodge, it’s not exactly the same anymore. I was surprised how much I missed the BRV lobby and actually went there a few times to sit and read by the fire place.


----------



## Granny

Okay, I've worked on the VWL Room Map some more and I think these floor maps agree with the ones I was referred to.    I stayed with the color scheme except for the Dedicated 2BR which I used yellow instead of grey.  I find the color scheme I used to have enough contrast to be easy to follow.  

 



 


 




 





 



As always, I appreciate any feedback/corrections.  



.


----------



## Lakegirl

Just bought our MNSSHP tickets for our first night.  It’s also the first night of the parties.  We have never done it so I’m excited.  Also changed to OKW HH to save points on a 2bedroom.  Getting excited. It will not be The Lodge but the sacrifices we make so the kids can bring friends I am hoping we will like it.


----------



## bluecastle

Flossbolna said:


> We only stayed in a studio and it did feel smaller than other DVC studios. We were looking at it and thinking that the one bedroom living room would feel really odd because of the narrowness of the room. So, I totally get your concerns!
> 
> One thing that really bothered us was the difference in the hallways between the old WL side and the CCV side. The CCV have a strange rock pattern carpet, very generic looking white lights. It’s not at all the warm feeling of those WL hallways with the cute lamps and fake rugs as the carpet. So, if your main motivation is to be back in the main lodge, it’s not exactly the same anymore. I was surprised how much I missed the BRV lobby and actually went there a few times to sit and read by the fire place.


You've convinced me! I just hope they don't mess things up with the refurb!! My DD and I visited BR when we were on our Mom Daughter Trip in November, and she said she'd rather go back to BR anyhow. She loves the pathway there and the lobby. We took so many pictures. It really felt like home.


----------



## Granny

Lakegirl said:


> Just bought our MNSSHP tickets for our first night.  It’s also the first night of the parties.  We have never done it so I’m excited.  Also changed to OKW HH to save points on a 2bedroom.  Getting excited. It will not be The Lodge but the sacrifices we make so the kids can bring friends I am hoping we will like it.



OKW is a beautiful resort, and you will enjoy the size of the 2BR villas.  And the HH villas have an easy walk to the resort amenities.  I'm sure you will enjoy it, as well as MNSSHP!


----------



## Crabby_Dan

For all you Groupies that have been struggling with the snow- here in SE Michigan, we finally got our first appreciable snow.  Only about 1 to 1 1/2 inches.  It’s been a weird winter. 

Nice maps Granny!  Thanks for all your effort


----------



## sleepydog25

Crabby_Dan said:


> For all you Groupies that have been struggling with the snow- here in SE Michigan, we finally got our first appreciable snow.  Only about 1 to 1 1/2 inches.  It’s been a weird winter.
> 
> Nice maps Granny!  Thanks for all your effort


Very odd, indeed. We've had close to two feet total since December here in southwest Virginia.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Three inches total in Cape May NJ....but that was awhile ago.  We are expecting rain.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

5 feet on the mountain we look at during the storms this past week.  Snow then rain a our house though - perfect!


----------



## Granny

So...who knows the number of the villa without a balcony?  I thought it would be a good idea to mark that on the room map.

Also, as I look at the room maps I'm not liking the color scheme...way to much yellow!  I think I'll recolor them with something a little nicer (to my eye anyway).


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> So...who knows the number of the villa without a balcony?  I thought it would be a good idea to mark that on the room map.
> 
> Also, as I look at the room maps I'm not liking the color scheme...way to much yellow!  I think I'll recolor them with something a little nicer (to my eye anyway).



4533 is THAT villa.  

Awwww - I like yellow -  both bright and pale yellow plus pale green are my first choices for fill.   

JK Granny!  Your map - make it pretty to you!  (although I do like yellow.  You would not like a couple of rooms in our house!  )


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> 4533 is THAT villa.
> 
> Awwww - I like yellow -  both bright and pale yellow plus pale green are my first choices for fill.
> 
> JK Granny!  Your map - make it pretty to you!  (although I do like yellow.  You would not like a couple of rooms in our house!  )



What is "THAT villa"? Is it the one with no balcony?

Looking at Granny's wonderful maps I decided to check off all the rooms we've had over the years. Wow. Over 9 stays we've had 8 rooms, 6 of which were on the water side. Loved those rooms. I miss the "butterfly bushes" that grew along the fence on the lakeside.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> What is "THAT villa"? Is it the one with no balcony?
> 
> Looking at Granny's wonderful maps I decided to check off all the rooms we've had over the years. Wow. Over 9 stays we've had 8 rooms, 6 of which were on the water side. Loved those rooms. I miss the "butterfly bushes" that grew along the fence on the lakeside.



Yes, the no balcony villa is 4533.  The strange thing is that the condo drawings show it having one but it's been the one reported to not have it.

My recent check mark was to go thru the drawings and see what rooms we own our percentage of.  We belong on the 2nd floor in the unit containing 2552 and 2553.  I'm pretty certain our points came from 2552 - non lake side.


----------



## pmaurer74

I got our reservation for Dec. 19-26. This is the first time we will be there over Christmas. We are totally nuts for going over Christmas and likely Galaxy Edge but I wanted to be there Dec. 20 for hopefully some Star Wars events. We usually go the week before.


----------



## Flossbolna

pmaurer74 said:


> I got our reservation for Dec. 19-26. This is the first time we will be there over Christmas. We are totally nuts for going over Christmas and likely Galaxy Edge but I wanted to be there Dec. 20 for hopefully some Star Wars events. We usually go the week before.



We were at WDW over NYE this year and I found it more manageable than expected. If you are prepared to make use of the very extended hours, use FP+ smartly and don’t need to do everything, it can be a lot of fun with all the extra entertainment added for Christmas! As a DVC member we do have the advantage that we know that we will be back!

Actually we found the first week of January more crowded since blackouts for APs and CMs were lifted and park hours were shorter.


----------



## Brian Noble

Lakegirl said:


> OKW ... I am hoping we will like it.


I go back and forth between OKW and VWL as the favorites among the ones I've visited (also BLT, BCV, BWV, and SSR). The units are large, well-appointed, and the verandahs/patios are HUGE. Also, the resort just whispers "island time" everywhere you look. Somehow it's the only other of the six I've been at aside from VWL that managed to evoke a "sense of place" with me.



Crabby_Dan said:


> here in SE Michigan, we finally got our first appreciable snow. Only about 1 to 1 1/2 inches. It’s been a weird winter.


I must be a bit west of you, we had at least 2x that, though hard to say with the drifting. It is gorgeous in the sun today though!

Groupies: facing a situation which calls for radical acceptance. This is going to be hard. As they say: pain can't be avoided, but suffering can be.


----------



## Granny

Brian Noble said:


> Groupies: facing a situation which calls for radical acceptance. This is going to be hard. As they say: pain can't be avoided, but suffering can be.



Prayers going up for your strength and acceptance.  It's hard to realize that acceptance is not the same as giving up.  It just means that you are aware of the situation and understand there are things not in your control.  Blessing to you.


----------



## Granny

I went ahead and changed the color scheme on the room maps...more Wilderness Lodge green, but I didn't toss Kathy's yellow altogether!  

I also put the color key into a more logical order.

@*sleepydog25* ... I think these are ready for posting:




















I did resist the temptation to put an asterisk on all the even numbered villas with the note  "these are reserved for @*KAT4DISNEY* "   






.


----------



## sleepydog25

@Granny I've changed Page 1 to reflect your work. Thanks so much for the effort!


----------



## pmaurer74

Flossbolna said:


> We were at WDW over NYE this year and I found it more manageable than expected. If you are prepared to make use of the very extended hours, use FP+ smartly and don’t need to do everything, it can be a lot of fun with all the extra entertainment added for Christmas! As a DVC member we do have the advantage that we know that we will be back!
> 
> Actually we found the first week of January more crowded since blackouts for APs and CMs were lifted and park hours were shorter.


We want to do the DVC Christmas Eve party and are looking forward to that!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Brian, prayers for your situation.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> I went ahead and changed the color scheme on the room maps...more Wilderness Lodge green, but I didn't toss Kathy's yellow altogether!
> 
> I also put the color key into a more logical order.
> 
> @*sleepydog25* ... I think these are ready for posting:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 376981
> 
> 
> View attachment 376982
> 
> 
> View attachment 376983
> 
> 
> View attachment 376984
> 
> 
> View attachment 376985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did resist the temptation to put an asterisk on all the even numbered villas with the note  "these are reserved for @*KAT4DISNEY* "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



  Thanks for the kind thought Granny!  As long as the room assignor has my name on the even #'d rooms on their map everything is good.  

The maps look awesome!


----------



## jimmytammy

*Brian*, Praying for you and life to get better.  As my Dad has said on occasion, when you feel like you have hit rock bottom, and you can't go any further, just look up.  I view this in 2 different ways, look up, its gonna get better, but beyond that, look up to Him, He will pull you out of the deepest, darkest hole and will not leave you alone

*Crabby Dan*, Our neighbors who relocated from MI to FL and now live behind us in NC, well she converses with her Grandma daily who still lives near Mt Pleasant MI.  She tells her about its funny, not much snow yet.  But here in NC, we had close to 15" in a freaky, early Dec storm(same one SleepyDog got).  They were trying to move away from it, yet got more of it here than back home

*Granny*, outstanding work on the Villas map.  It rivals any others I have seen before!!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> *Crabby Dan*, Our neighbors who relocated from MI to FL and now live behind us in NC, well she converses with her Grandma daily who still lives near Mt Pleasant MI.  She tells her about its funny, not much snow yet.  But here in NC, we had close to 15" in a freaky, early Dec storm(same one SleepyDog got).  They were trying to move away from it, yet got more of it here than back home


And now it's the Arctic freeze! 4F this morning with wind chills at -20F. No school as it's a holiday, but we may be in for a delay tomorrow. I'm ready to move from VA to FL.


----------



## bobbiwoz

sleepydog25 said:


> And now it's the Arctic freeze! 4F this morning with wind chills at -20F. No school as it's a holiday, but we may be in for a delay tomorrow. I'm ready to move from VA to FL.


I would so like to be a snowbird, but DH no longer wants to deal with owning two houses.  Ohio and NJ houses were 640 miles apart, and he always was thinking about how the other house was doing in his absence.  NJ is a given for me, my heart sings as we pass Exit Zero on the Garden State Parkway.  So, I have to be content with using DVC points as much as we can, even if it means that Gus, our Black and Tan hound, has to stay in a kennel here.  
We will soon be enjoying the Festival of the Arts, and then Vero Beach!


----------



## sleepydog25

bobbiwoz said:


> I would so like to be a snowbird, but DH no longer wants to deal with owning two houses.  Ohio and NJ houses were 640 miles apart, and he always was thinking about how the other house was doing in his absence.  NJ is a given for me, my heart sings as we pass Exit Zero on the Garden State Parkway.  So, I have to be content with using DVC points as much as we can, even if it means that Gus, our Black and Tan hound, has to stay in a kennel here.
> We will soon be enjoying the Festival of the Arts, and then Vero Beach!


We wouldn't mind going the snowbird route, but finances won't let that happen. I have a daughter with her family in Melbourne, so being in that general neck of the woods would be a bonus for us. I do enjoy the mountains here in southwest VA during the late spring to mid-fall timeframe; however, it's those intervening months that cause the issue.


----------



## bluecastle

Granny said:


> I went ahead and changed the color scheme on the room maps...more Wilderness Lodge green, but I didn't toss Kathy's yellow altogether!
> 
> I also put the color key into a more logical order.
> 
> @*sleepydog25* ... I think these are ready for posting:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 376981
> 
> 
> View attachment 376982
> 
> 
> View attachment 376983
> 
> 
> View attachment 376984
> 
> 
> View attachment 376985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did resist the temptation to put an asterisk on all the even numbered villas with the note  "these are reserved for @*KAT4DISNEY* "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Love the update, especially the dark green for the 2BRs. Looks more WLish. Thanks for doing this!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Well, who's jumping in for the first stay at Riviera?  (no, it's not open for booking yet but the pictures and cash costs have been released)

I guess we'll try it sometime as I know things look better in person but overall it's become the blandest resort yet.  The Tower rooms have some character but only a muphy bed for sleeping and there doesn't appear to be a kitchenette in the floor plans.  I wonder how cheap it will be?  Cash prices are high!  

With all the changes announced I've said that there never will be another AKL/AKV type resort added to the mix and our lovely lodge is also the last of it's kind I'd guess if this is any indication of the new Disney theming.


----------



## TCRAIG

bobbiwoz said:


> Brian, prayers for your situation.


Adding my prayers as well - stay strong Brian


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Well, who's jumping in for the first stay at Riviera?  (no, it's not open for booking yet but the pictures and cash costs have been released)
> 
> I guess we'll try it sometime as I know things look better in person but overall it's become the blandest resort yet.  The Tower rooms have some character but only a muphy bed for sleeping and there doesn't appear to be a kitchenette in the floor plans.  I wonder how cheap it will be?  Cash prices are high!
> 
> With all the changes announced I've said that there never will be another AKL/AKV type resort added to the mix and our lovely lodge is also the last of it's kind I'd guess if this is any indication of the new Disney theming.



Saw the released pics and that's a serving of Nuh-uh with a big ole NOPE on top.
They look to be hotel rooms pretending to be DVC, check that, they are DVC. 

I agree with you that the days of beautiful theming are gone. DVC is simply constructing people containers now. It's a shame that this is exactly how the new resort over near Fort Wilderness is going to go down too. Years back I had said I'd buy in there if they offered a resort, but not with these rooms.


----------



## TCRAIG

twinklebug said:


> Saw the released pics and that's a serving of Nuh-uh with a big ole NOPE on top.
> They look to be hotel rooms pretending to be DVC, check that, they are DVC.
> 
> I agree with you that the days of beautiful theming are gone. DVC is simply constructing people containers now. It's a shame that this is exactly how the new resort over near Fort Wilderness is going to go down too. Years back I had said I'd buy in there if they offered a resort, but not with these rooms.


Where did you see the rooms?  Was really curious if they added the rumored ‘couples only’ rooms?


----------



## twinklebug

TCRAIG said:


> Where did you see the rooms?  Was really curious if they added the rumored ‘couples only’ rooms?


Yes, the "couples" rooms exist. The description reminds me of camping in a pop up trailer: Pull down the bunk, fold up the table, open that closet to get to the sink. It's as though they thought adding a pseudo-chandelier to the ceiling would make us not notice. 





It's hard to make out of there will be a balcony on these rooms or not. My assumption is no balcony, making it feel even smaller.

The link for the article I'm looking at: https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/topolinos...vd9XYTNrWeD_Q45KtB8VaoBOOVKBNYQYI2SbALL2yv9wI


----------



## jarestel

twinklebug said:


> It's hard to make out of there will be a balcony on these rooms or not. My assumption is no balcony, making it feel even smaller.



According to the DVC site description, all rooms at Riviera will have a patio or balcony.


----------



## twinklebug

jarestel said:


> According to the DVC site description, all rooms at Riviera will have a patio or balcony.


That's good. Poor marketing decision to add a pic without showing it.


----------



## sleepydog25

_(Hmmm. Take a breath. Go into your zen relaxation mode. Breathe out. Good, boy.)_

Okay, I don't mind the artist's rendering of the exterior if that's how it winds up looking. There is something rather. . .European looking about it. A nod to the Continent.

Now, random thoughts.
a. Is there a new Disney princess about to be unleashed since I don't get the whole Riviera concept? When I hear the word Riviera, my thoughts automatically go to a casino and Vegas or to the coastline of France or Italy so named. Disney? Not so much.
b. These are the first photos I've seen of the rooms--they call them models, so I assume these are actual shots vice renderings?
c. Anyone else think the layout of the 1BR and 2BR kitchen/living area looks an awful lot like those at Copper Creek? Same shotgun kitchen, same entry foyer, and we can assume for the 1BRs, the actual room is off the foyer to the left as you walk in. Given the door location near the balcony, that also looks like the entry to a lockoff or the second bedroom for a 2BR. Wonder if the square footage will be the same?
d. Beyond Disney characters imposed on the TVs, are there any Disney touches and theming I'm missing? Maybe on the bench seating in the kitchen? Perhaps on the light fixtures?
e. "Hey, self?" Yes? "Is this a Disney resort or is it located over at Universal?" Disney? "Hmm. Okay, but I don't see anything that says Disney. Wait, maybe this is Miami?" Could be, could be.
f. So, this is the resort that may very well start right at $200 per point, and if you wind up having to unload it resale due to unforeseen circumstances, the resale buyer is stuck here?
g. "Hey, self?" Yes. "I wonder if Mickey plays blackjack?" I don't think Mickey plays blackjack. "Think Minnie will be singing _La Vie en rose_ down in the lounge after hours?" Sigh.
h. Wonder if Topolino's will feature Frollo, Esmeralda, Phoebus, and Quasimodo? A large bell rings, and the latter could climb in through the windows with Esmeralda on his shoulders.

I surely love my WL, in general, and VWL, in particular. Especially before the refurb a few years ago (and even still with it), it has a certain transformative nature about it. By that, I mean it puts me in a place of imagination, of lovely, meaningful architecture that hearkened to some of the earlier days of Disney lore. It has a theme, and not just any theme, but one with a story to tell and that keeps on resonating through the architecture, music, smells, and sounds. Despite breaking my heart with AP, despite dumbing down RF, despite closing my nature trail, and despite denuding much of the wilderness in Wilderness Lodge, I still find myself longing to sit in a rocker in front of the fire place, to walk down the wooden walkway and hear the rollers on my luggage go chunkachunkachunka, to see the lanterns flickering while Copland majestically plays in the background. All that to say, I don't get Riviera. Perhaps once it opens the plan will be more evident, but I don't hold out much hope. While VWL got an upgrade during the last renovation (four years ago now?), it was less thematic and more homogeneous with other resorts after said refurb. Copper Creek, while pretty and new, was another indication that the rich tapestry of theming Disney was once known for had taken another step back. Yes, there were some nods to be sure, and at least the cabins are wilderness like in their concept and execution. However, I'm just not seeing it with this resort. If that's truly what the rooms look like, then I'm afraid I'd miss Disney there. Where's the magic? Where's the concept that involves Disney lore? If this is the next step in the evolution of Disney and DVC, then count me out. I hope I'm wrong. I'm afraid I'm not.

On a less critical note, it looks like we're in for round #9 (I've actually lost count at this point) with Ol' Man Winter. Winter weather advisory tonight for our area for icing. Sure makes our March trip a lot more enticing.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Sleepy. . . just another rude awakening that the younger generation is taking over; it is they that Disney needs to attract.  They are the up and coming spenders.  And Disney needs the cash flow to keep it all magical.


----------



## storey13

sleepydog25 said:


> _(Hmmm. Take a breath. Go into your zen relaxation mode. Breathe out. Good, boy.)_
> 
> Okay, I don't mind the artist's rendering of the exterior if that's how it winds up looking. There is something rather. . .European looking about it. A nod to the Continent.
> 
> Now, random thoughts.
> a. Is there a new Disney princess about to be unleashed since I don't get the whole Riviera concept? When I hear the word Riviera, my thoughts automatically go to a casino and Vegas or to the coastline of France or Italy so named. Disney? Not so much.
> b. These are the first photos I've seen of the rooms--they call them models, so I assume these are actual shots vice renderings?
> c. Anyone else think the layout of the 1BR and 2BR kitchen/living area looks an awful lot like those at Copper Creek? Same shotgun kitchen, same entry foyer, and we can assume for the 1BRs, the actual room is off the foyer to the left as you walk in. Given the door location near the balcony, that also looks like the entry to a lockoff or the second bedroom for a 2BR. Wonder if the square footabe will be the same?
> d. Beyond Disney characters imposed on the TVs, are there any Disney touches and theming I'm missing? Maybe on the bench seating in the kitchen? Perhaps on the light fixtures?
> e. "Hey, self?" Yes? "Is this a Disney resort or is it located over at Universal?" Disney? "Hmm. Okay, but I don't see anything that says Disney. Wait, maybe this is Miami?" Could be, could be.
> f. So, this is the resort that may very well start right at $200 per point, and if you wind up having to unload it resale due to unforeseen circumstances, the resale buyer is stuck here?
> g. "Hey, self?" Yes. "I wonder if Mickey plays blackjack?" I don't think Mickey plays blackjack. "Think Minnie will be singing _La Vie en rose_ down in the lounge after hours?" Sigh.
> h. Wonder if Topolino's will feature Frollo, Esmeralda, Phoebus, and Quasimodo? A large bell rings, and the latter could climb in through the windows with Esmeralda on his shoulders.
> 
> I surely love my WL, in general, and VWL, in particular. Especially before the refurb a few years ago (and even still with it), it has a certain transformative nature about it. By that, I mean it puts me in a place of imagination, of lovely, meaningful architecture that hearkened to some of the earlier days of Disney lore. It has a theme, and not just any theme, but one with a story to tell and that keeps on telling through the architecture, music, smells, and sounds. Despite breaking my heart with AP, despite dumbing down RF, despite closing my nature trail, and despite denuding much of the wilderness in Wilderness Lodge, I still find myself longing to sit in a rocker in front of the fire place, to walk down the wooden walkway and hear the rollers on my luggage go chunkachunkachunka, to see the lanterns flickering while Copland majestically plays in the background. All that to say, I don't get Riviera. Perhaps once it opens the plan will be more evident, but I don't hold out much hope. While VWL got an upgrade during the last renovation (four years ago now?), it was less thematic and more homogeneous with other resorts after said refurb. Copper Creek, while pretty and new, was another indication that the rich tapestry of theming Disney was once known for had taken another step back. Yes, there were some nods to be sure, and at least the cabins are wilderness like in their concept and execution. However, I'm just not seeing it with this resort. If that's truly what the rooms look like, then I'm afraid I'd miss Disney there. Where's the magic? Where's the concept that involves Disney lore? If this is the next step in the evolution of Disney and DVC, then count me out. I hope I'm wrong. I'm afraid I'm not.
> 
> On a less critical note, it looks like we're in for round #9 (I've actually lost count at this point) with Ol' Man Winter. Winter weather advisory tonight for our area for icing. Sure makes our March trip a lot more enticing.



This may be the best post I've read all month! Well thought insight of a new DVC property in which I agree with and love of the Lodge in the same post. Kudos!!


----------



## TCRAIG

The new Disney DVC decorating theme buzzword  ‘GENERIC’...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> _(Hmmm. Take a breath. Go into your zen relaxation mode. Breathe out. Good, boy.)_
> 
> Okay, I don't mind the artist's rendering of the exterior if that's how it winds up looking. There is something rather. . .European looking about it. A nod to the Continent.
> 
> Now, random thoughts.
> a. Is there a new Disney princess about to be unleashed since I don't get the whole Riviera concept? When I hear the word Riviera, my thoughts automatically go to a casino and Vegas or to the coastline of France or Italy so named. Disney? Not so much.
> b. These are the first photos I've seen of the rooms--they call them models, so I assume these are actual shots vice renderings?
> c. Anyone else think the layout of the 1BR and 2BR kitchen/living area looks an awful lot like those at Copper Creek? Same shotgun kitchen, same entry foyer, and we can assume for the 1BRs, the actual room is off the foyer to the left as you walk in. Given the door location near the balcony, that also looks like the entry to a lockoff or the second bedroom for a 2BR. Wonder if the square footabe will be the same?
> d. Beyond Disney characters imposed on the TVs, are there any Disney touches and theming I'm missing? Maybe on the bench seating in the kitchen? Perhaps on the light fixtures?
> e. "Hey, self?" Yes? "Is this a Disney resort or is it located over at Universal?" Disney? "Hmm. Okay, but I don't see anything that says Disney. Wait, maybe this is Miami?" Could be, could be.
> f. So, this is the resort that may very well start right at $200 per point, and if you wind up having to unload it resale due to unforeseen circumstances, the resale buyer is stuck here?
> g. "Hey, self?" Yes. "I wonder if Mickey plays blackjack?" I don't think Mickey plays blackjack. "Think Minnie will be singing _La Vie en rose_ down in the lounge after hours?" Sigh.
> h. Wonder if Topolino's will feature Frollo, Esmeralda, Phoebus, and Quasimodo? A large bell rings, and the latter could climb in through the windows with Esmeralda on his shoulders.
> 
> I surely love my WL, in general, and VWL, in particular. Especially before the refurb a few years ago (and even still with it), it has a certain transformative nature about it. By that, I mean it puts me in a place of imagination, of lovely, meaningful architecture that hearkened to some of the earlier days of Disney lore. It has a theme, and not just any theme, but one with a story to tell and that keeps on telling through the architecture, music, smells, and sounds. Despite breaking my heart with AP, despite dumbing down RF, despite closing my nature trail, and despite denuding much of the wilderness in Wilderness Lodge, I still find myself longing to sit in a rocker in front of the fire place, to walk down the wooden walkway and hear the rollers on my luggage go chunkachunkachunka, to see the lanterns flickering while Copland majestically plays in the background. All that to say, I don't get Riviera. Perhaps once it opens the plan will be more evident, but I don't hold out much hope. While VWL got an upgrade during the last renovation (four years ago now?), it was less thematic and more homogeneous with other resorts after said refurb. Copper Creek, while pretty and new, was another indication that the rich tapestry of theming Disney was once known for had taken another step back. Yes, there were some nods to be sure, and at least the cabins are wilderness like in their concept and execution. However, I'm just not seeing it with this resort. If that's truly what the rooms look like, then I'm afraid I'd miss Disney there. Where's the magic? Where's the concept that involves Disney lore? If this is the next step in the evolution of Disney and DVC, then count me out. I hope I'm wrong. I'm afraid I'm not.
> 
> On a less critical note, it looks like we're in for round #9 (I've actually lost count at this point) with Ol' Man Winter. Winter weather advisory tonight for our area for icing. Sure makes our March trip a lot more enticing.



Miami, Las Vegas - it sure looks like it would have a casino downstairs though.    I'm very surprised by the CCV layout going in here.  That made sense to fit it all into the small footprint of the WL hotel rooms but in a new built?  If I'm getting a larger villa I want more space so everyone can spread out.  Just judging size in comparison to the appliances it seems like it may be pretty close to CCV so I'm hoping looks are deceiving.  Actually, truthfully, I guess it doesn't really matter for me.  I'm good with plenty of other locations.  I'm sure this will be fine.

I am however more and more worried about the upcoming refurb for VWL.  I'm going to have to start writing some letters just so they know there's at least one member requesting they keep within the theme it's always had.  And if it got back closer to the old than the new that would be very nice.   If they throw that white subway tile in to VWL I'm going to be very, very unhappy.


----------



## crvetter

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Miami, Las Vegas - it sure looks like it would have a casino downstairs though.    I'm very surprised by the CCV layout going in here.  That made sense to fit it all into the small footprint of the WL hotel rooms but in a new built?  If I'm getting a larger villa I want more space so everyone can spread out.  Just judging size in comparison to the appliances it seems like it may be pretty close to CCV so I'm hoping looks are deceiving.  Actually, truthfully, I guess it doesn't really matter for me.  I'm good with plenty of other locations.  I'm sure this will be fine.
> 
> I am however more and more worried about the upcoming refurb for VWL.  I'm going to have to start writing some letters just so they know there's at least one member requesting they keep within the theme it's always had.  And if it got back closer to the old than the new that would be very nice.   If they throw that white subway tile in to VWL I'm going to be very, very unhappy.


I'm guessing they made the studio and living room areas larger since they are able to fit a twin murphy bed in there that doesn't fit into CCV. Also I think the twin murphy bed will be a true twin size mattress (since it says *single* size pull down bed as opposed to giving the slightly smaller dimensions). Essentially the rooms are probably a bit wider but not a whole lot longer than CCV. Personally sleep surface wise I think Riviera is actually the best since it has all real mattress rather than pull out chairs or sofas. A shame the other nasty surprise about resale.


----------



## Granny

I'll withhold judgement on room theming until I see it in person...I've seen room pictures of resorts that I didn't like but then ended up liking it when I saw it in person.  And the opposite has also been true.

But what I really, really want to see is the point schedule for this resort.  I'm thinking something in the CCV/BRV range for the various accommodations?  And maybe a 33% "discount" for the mini-studio vs regular studio? 

The best thing Riviera has going for it that I can see is that Star Wars land will be opening right about the same time as Riviera...and that may generate enough excitement for new potential buyers that the resort sells pretty well?  I also think the Sky Liner will be a huge hit...sort of a monorail for the new generation.  It will be interesting, to be sure.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Riviera looks both beautiful and HUGE from what I saw — definitely a different feel from other resorts.  Now I prefer the lodge to be certain, but if they are aiming for a modern European Mediterranean kind of thing they may have accomplished it.  I think different is good and we will undoubtedly give it a try at some point, but not likely for the Skyliner...


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> Sleepy. . . just another rude awakening that the younger generation is taking over; it is they that Disney needs to attract.  They are the up and coming spenders.  And Disney needs the cash flow to keep it all magical.


I agree, and though I'm not privy to all the surveys and algorithms that Disney must use to make their bonehea--umm, recent--decisions, I truly have this nagging voice inside of me about Disney's long-term vision. What built the House of the Mouse to the juggernaut it is today was getting our generation to buy into the Disney mystique. They created worlds of imagination, and sometimes those were corny and naive--but that's what we loved. That's what our kids loved. I don't see that sort of "buy-in" with the Disney brand anymore. Disney seems slicker somehow, more jaded. And while many say, "well, that's just a large corporation doing what it's supposed to to stay solvent and make money," I am genuinely curious if this obsession with the bottom line and new-found devotion to industry standards won't wind up being counterintuitive to what won them fans in the first place. We're not talking just fans, but devoted followers who wanted that little extra Disney promised and largely delivered. Frankly, I don't know that Disney is continuing to build that core foundation anymore. They build bigger and spashier venues, but they forget that what people adored about the Mouse was attention to small details that felt. . .special, homey, comforting. Yeah, Riviera looks kinda pretty in a gaudy way, but compared to, say, POFQ's intimacy and uniqueness, well, there is no comparison, and it's a moderate. I've just been feeling the past couple of years that Disney has embarked on a path that is netting them money but losing them the kind of elated wanderers who found Disney charming. I just don't see the next generation of kids saying, "Oh, wow, do I remember those lovely generic rooms at Riviera and Reflections! I can't wait for my grandkids to walk on those faux Venetian carpets and that kitchen with the white cabinets? Man, oh, man those were special." I am forever a cynic. 



storey13 said:


> This may be the best post I've read all month! Well thought insight of a new DVC property in which I agree with and love of the Lodge in the same post. Kudos!!


Thank you. For me, Riviera is the juxtaposition to VWL. The two seem to stand in stark contrast, near metaphors for the new vision of Disney vice the old. I'm also occasionally a cranky pants--just ask my youngest.  Again, my sincere thanks for the compliment.



TCRAIG said:


> The new Disney DVC decorating theme buzzword  ‘GENERIC’...


This.



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Miami, Las Vegas - it sure looks like it would have a casino downstairs though.    I'm very surprised by the CCV layout going in here.  That made sense to fit it all into the small footprint of the WL hotel rooms but in a new built?  If I'm getting a larger villa I want more space so everyone can spread out.  Just judging size in comparison to the appliances it seems like it may be pretty close to CCV so I'm hoping looks are deceiving.  Actually, truthfully, I guess it doesn't really matter for me.  I'm good with plenty of other locations.  I'm sure this will be fine.
> 
> I am however more and more worried about the upcoming refurb for VWL.  I'm going to have to start writing some letters just so they know there's at least one member requesting they keep within the theme it's always had.  And if it got back closer to the old than the new that would be very nice.   If they throw that white subway tile in to VWL I'm going to be very, very unhappy.


You and me both, *KAT*. I still miss that old border on the VWL walls! 



crvetter said:


> I'm guessing they made the studio and living room areas larger since they are able to fit a twin murphy bed in there that doesn't fit into CCV. Also I think the twin murphy bed will be a true twin size mattress (since it says *single* size pull down bed as opposed to giving the slightly smaller dimensions). Essentially the rooms are probably a bit wider but not a whole lot longer than CCV. Personally sleep surface wise I think Riviera is actually the best since it has all real mattress rather than pull out chairs or sofas. A shame the other nasty surprise about resale.


Yeah, I think they look marginally larger, too. Same design, though. I, too, thought the Copper Creek design was driven by the actual footprints of the supports and structure of the old Lodge building. Apparently, they liked that design, or why pay extra money when you have a style that has essentially been vetted and paid for?



Granny said:


> I'll withhold judgement on room theming until I see it in person...I've seen room pictures of resorts that I didn't like but then ended up liking it when I saw it in person.  And the opposite has also been true.
> 
> But what I really, really want to see is the point schedule for this resort.  I'm thinking something in the CCV/BRV range for the various accommodations?  And maybe a 33% "discount" for the mini-studio vs regular studio?
> 
> The best thing Riviera has going for it that I can see is that Star Wars land will be opening right about the same time as Riviera...and that may generate enough excitement for new potential buyers that the resort sells pretty well?  I also think the Sky Liner will be a huge hit...sort of a monorail for the new generation.  It will be interesting, to be sure.


As usual, the voice of reason you are, *Granny*, and you are entirely correct. Who knows? Perhaps I'll like it better in person than what I see here. Perhaps. As for the point schedule, I think a 33% "discount" is a bit high. If a regular studio is 16 points on any given night, I think the mini-studios will run 13-14. After all, they're on the top floor. Actually, I don't think those are a bad idea, either. Now, if the theming was only noteworthy. And what of those round sections at the junctions of wings? I'm guessing GVs will go there?


----------



## bluecastle

sleepydog25 said:


> _(Hmmm. Take a breath. Go into your zen relaxation mode. Breathe out. Good, boy.)_
> 
> Okay, I don't mind the artist's rendering of the exterior if that's how it winds up looking. There is something rather. . .European looking about it. A nod to the Continent.
> 
> Now, random thoughts.
> a. Is there a new Disney princess about to be unleashed since I don't get the whole Riviera concept? When I hear the word Riviera, my thoughts automatically go to a casino and Vegas or to the coastline of France or Italy so named. Disney? Not so much.
> b. These are the first photos I've seen of the rooms--they call them models, so I assume these are actual shots vice renderings?
> c. Anyone else think the layout of the 1BR and 2BR kitchen/living area looks an awful lot like those at Copper Creek? Same shotgun kitchen, same entry foyer, and we can assume for the 1BRs, the actual room is off the foyer to the left as you walk in. Given the door location near the balcony, that also looks like the entry to a lockoff or the second bedroom for a 2BR. Wonder if the square footage will be the same?
> d. Beyond Disney characters imposed on the TVs, are there any Disney touches and theming I'm missing? Maybe on the bench seating in the kitchen? Perhaps on the light fixtures?
> e. "Hey, self?" Yes? "Is this a Disney resort or is it located over at Universal?" Disney? "Hmm. Okay, but I don't see anything that says Disney. Wait, maybe this is Miami?" Could be, could be.
> f. So, this is the resort that may very well start right at $200 per point, and if you wind up having to unload it resale due to unforeseen circumstances, the resale buyer is stuck here?
> g. "Hey, self?" Yes. "I wonder if Mickey plays blackjack?" I don't think Mickey plays blackjack. "Think Minnie will be singing _La Vie en rose_ down in the lounge after hours?" Sigh.
> h. Wonder if Topolino's will feature Frollo, Esmeralda, Phoebus, and Quasimodo? A large bell rings, and the latter could climb in through the windows with Esmeralda on his shoulders.
> 
> I surely love my WL, in general, and VWL, in particular. Especially before the refurb a few years ago (and even still with it), it has a certain transformative nature about it. By that, I mean it puts me in a place of imagination, of lovely, meaningful architecture that hearkened to some of the earlier days of Disney lore. It has a theme, and not just any theme, but one with a story to tell and that keeps on resonating through the architecture, music, smells, and sounds. Despite breaking my heart with AP, despite dumbing down RF, despite closing my nature trail, and despite denuding much of the wilderness in Wilderness Lodge, I still find myself longing to sit in a rocker in front of the fire place, to walk down the wooden walkway and hear the rollers on my luggage go chunkachunkachunka, to see the lanterns flickering while Copland majestically plays in the background. All that to say, I don't get Riviera. Perhaps once it opens the plan will be more evident, but I don't hold out much hope. While VWL got an upgrade during the last renovation (four years ago now?), it was less thematic and more homogeneous with other resorts after said refurb. Copper Creek, while pretty and new, was another indication that the rich tapestry of theming Disney was once known for had taken another step back. Yes, there were some nods to be sure, and at least the cabins are wilderness like in their concept and execution. However, I'm just not seeing it with this resort. If that's truly what the rooms look like, then I'm afraid I'd miss Disney there. Where's the magic? Where's the concept that involves Disney lore? If this is the next step in the evolution of Disney and DVC, then count me out. I hope I'm wrong. I'm afraid I'm not.
> 
> On a less critical note, it looks like we're in for round #9 (I've actually lost count at this point) with Ol' Man Winter. Winter weather advisory tonight for our area for icing. Sure makes our March trip a lot more enticing.



I love this, especially the Lodge love part. For all of the years that I've been going to Disney, the resorts are a big part of what draws me back. My DH and I stayed offsite in 1981 when we were younger and his parents treated us to 2 days at the MK and a 1 night stay at a motel on 192! On our first trip with our DD, we stayed at the Polynesian and everything changed. When I bought guide books, and later went on the internet, the first thing I researched was the hotels. I was excited when each new one opened; what would this one be like? how will the theming be different from the others? The Poly was our favorite until they totally priced us out. But then, we stayed at the WL and all those things you mentioned made us want to return. (I don't miss the old bed posts in the Lodge rooms though, ouch!) Anyhow, thanks for your wonderful post. It reminded me of my rant when the Imagination building got rid of the old Image Works. That was truly interactive, especially the Dreamfinder Academy (thank goodness we have a video!) and the pin table.  It engaged all the senses and the imagination and I still miss it.


----------



## Dizny Dad

I have to go with Granny's reasoning to "wait and see".  There is just too much jumping the gun today on almost everything that taking the "wait and see" approach is refreshing and more sane.  

And Sleepy, I have to agree that Disney capitalized on the simple with details, and rode the wave of Mickey Mouse around the world. Once when in Taiwan, a fella approached me saying "USA - Mickey Mouse".  (I can only assume that with the smile on his face he was connecting with me as I probably looked and smelled American.)  Can Disney find that kind of momentum today?  I hope so.  Our plan has always been to enjoy the DVC points we been blessed with, and slowly sell off the contracts we accumulated as we slide into retirement.  But that was with the hope that the resell market would remain decent.  With the rules changing, it makes us wonder when to start divestiture.


----------



## pmaurer74

sleepydog25 said:


> We wouldn't mind going the snowbird route, but finances won't let that happen. I have a daughter with her family in Melbourne, so being in that general neck of the woods would be a bonus for us. I do enjoy the mountains here in southwest VA during the late spring to mid-fall timeframe; however, it's those intervening months that cause the issue.


I used to live in SW Virginia about 11 years ago. I liked the weather there most of the year.


----------



## DVC Jen

Oh I don't like it at all. Not even a teeny tiniest bit.  It seem very cold to me and I do not like cold.


----------



## Crabby_Dan

Brian Noble said:


> I must be a bit west of you, we had at least 2x that, though hard to say with the drifting. It is gorgeous in the sun today though!



Probably. I’m in NE Macomb County. We did end up with about 3 inches by the end of the day.




KAT4DISNEY said:


> Well, who's jumping in for the first stay at Riviera? (no, it's not open for booking yet but the pictures and cash costs have been released)
> 
> I guess we'll try it sometime as I know things look better in person but overall it's become the blandest resort yet. The Tower rooms have some character but only a muphy bed for sleeping and there doesn't appear to be a kitchenette in the floor plans. I wonder how cheap it will be? Cash prices are high!
> 
> With all the changes announced I've said that there never will be another AKL/AKV type resort added to the mix and our lovely lodge is also the last of it's kind I'd guess if this is any indication of the new Disney theming.



I’m mildly interested in checking it out. Maybe stay there someday?  I was telling the Dear Wife the other day-  we’re pretty much Magic Kingdom/ EPCOT enthusiasts. Hollywood Studios has little interest to us and will only get worse when Star Wars opens. ( I like Star Wars, DW doesn’t, but Star Wars will never be “Disney” to me) Of course the DW chimes in “There’s Toy Story! ” 

I laughed at the Murphy bed/ sofa concept, trying to picture the DW and I sitting on the sofa together, then pulling the bed down at bedtime. I said, “ You’ll have to wake me up to pull the bed down - and where will YOU sit?”

I agree with all of you that the new Resorts are just bland. I mostly worry the Reflections Resort will mess up VWL.


----------



## PatMcDuck

I like trying the new resorts, I have stayed at all the WDW DVCs except SS.  (I am from NY state originally, theme bores me, location is bad for me as I rarely go to Disney Springs. But I still want to try SS some time, maybe on a split stay).  I adore WL, but really like BLT too.....  

I think they should have had a 6 guest one bedroom option at Riviera, but I personally do not need that myself.  I would assume they build what they think will sell best to the new buyers, younger families, based upon lots of marketing research.  

Just back from a wonderful week at WL Boulder Ridge.  I love it there, but look forward to the updates coming there as well.


----------



## sleepydog25

PatMcDuck said:


> I like trying the new resorts, I have stayed at all the WDW DVCs except SS.  (I am from NY state originally, theme bores me, location is bad for me as I rarely go to Disney Springs. But I still want to try SS some time, maybe on a split stay).  I adore WL, but really like BLT too.....
> 
> I think they should have had a 6 guest one bedroom option at Riviera, but I personally do not need that myself.  I would assume they build what they think will sell best to the new buyers, younger families, based upon lots of marketing research.
> 
> Just back from a wonderful week at WL Boulder Ridge.  I love it there, but look forward to the updates coming there as well.


This note is a good reminder that Disney possesses resorts to fit most any taste. Like you,* Pat*, I've stayed in almost all the DVC resorts save VB, Copper Creek, Boardwalk, and Aulani. *Luv* and I will knock out the first two this March narrowing our list to two. We've enjoyed some aspect of every resort to be fair. SSR is our least favorite in terms of style and theming, but it's proximity to DS is a plus for us. I didn't mind hoofing it over to the golf course and playing a round, either. OKW has spacious rooms and there is a certain laid-back vibe hard to find at other resorts. BLT is close to MK and is a hub to get to other places quickly, and there's TOWL (for now?). GFV is very pretty and has lots to do there and easy access to other resorts. BCV is close to Epcot and has a fairly nice pool . And so goes the list. All that to say, Riviera doesn't excite me, and I can't imagine ever owning there. Still, I've no doubt we'll check it out for a look-see in the couple of days leading up to our Christmas cruise. Some people will absolutely love it, no doubt.


----------



## rkstocke5609

DVC Jen said:


> Oh I don't like it at all. Not even a teeny tiniest bit.  It seem very cold to me and I do not like cold.



Well, you probably wouldn’t like the -10 (-26 windchill) that we are expecting tonight.  To be fair though it’s been unusually warm this winter and very little snow.


----------



## Dizny Dad

sleepydog25 said:


> . . . . .  and there's TOWL (for now?). . . . . . . .



Oh great . . . a wonderful thought to ponder first thing this morning. One more thing to lose.   But it is Friday; I'll hold out for the joy of the weekend to hit . . .


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rkstocke5609 said:


> Well, you probably wouldn’t like the -10 (-26 windchill) that we are expecting tonight.  To be fair though it’s been unusually warm this winter and very little snow.



I was just in MN - and found a way to not have to go out in that - stomach flu!  Missing that cold was the one bright spot of the day.


----------



## jimmytammy

I used to enjoy Nascar many years ago.  Sort of can't help myself, as I live and grew up in the Southeast.  As I ponder all thats taking place with Disney and more so with DVC these days, I am reminded how Nascar at one time was a thriving sport, it over took NFL for a few years as the #1 watched sport in the nation.  

What made it great for me, personalities, competition, the pageantry of it all.  The drivers were unique in their own way, had _character_.  Names come to mind of individuality like Petty, Pearson, Earnhardt, Elliott, Allison and so on.  Now, can't tell you 5 drivers off the top of my head.  Why, because they are groomed to be alike, nothing stands out about them.  Nascar itself forgot its roots.  They closed Rockingham and Wilkesboro, scaled back races at Darlington, all in the name of the mighty dollar.  They wanted to reach a broader audience.  It worked briefly.  

When I was going, it was hard to get a ticket, let alone a good seat.  Now, the stands are empty.  And I think in talking with folks I know who work in some capacity in Nascar, I gather the same info each conversation, the greed overtook the sport.  It forgot its fans, it forgot how it got where it did.  

Why, why, why Jimmy do you keep babbling on about Nascar you say to yourselves

Well, here is the pondering DVC thing.  The 2 new resorts OTW, Riviera and Reflections, make me wonder if DVC has forgotten its core fans.  OKW had character, made you feel like you truly were in Key West.  BWV, gave the idea of a walk along the shore harkening back to a time of yesteryear.  And that takes me up to what I feel are the tops in imagery, immersing to the deep and back resorts.  VWL and AKV.  These 2 are the pinnacle IMO of what DVC should strive to be, to live up to each time a new resort is unveiled.

But now, the words generic, homogenized and the like seem to be the norm of the day.  Just as they have removed the themed blankets of each resort(because its what the Hotel industry does)and other room items that made each resort unique, it takes away the _character_.  Wait, that word, isn't that what Walt built his business on?  Alice, Oswald and good ol Mickey!  They were unique, memorable.  Mickey alone spans generations.  He was unique, like nothing of his time, and he made a impact on society.

Got to stop this before it goes further, but my point is, Nascar and DVC are running very similar lines right now.  Both forgot where they started, both got greedy, and both will suffer the consequences.  I hope someone, soon, can stop the downward spiral, get creativity back into the process, and understand that the core audience of DVC are folks like you and me.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> I used to enjoy Nascar many years ago.  Sort of can't help myself, as I live and grew up in the Southeast.  As I ponder all thats taking place with Disney and more so with DVC these days, I am reminded how Nascar at one time was a thriving sport, it over took NFL for a few years as the #1 watched sport in the nation.
> 
> What made it great for me, personalities, competition, the pageantry of it all.  The drivers were unique in their own way, had _character_.  Names come to mind of individuality like Petty, Pearson, Earnhardt, Elliott, Allison and so on.  Now, can't tell you 5 drivers off the top of my head.  Why, because they are groomed to be alike, nothing stands out about them.  Nascar itself forgot its roots.  They closed Rockingham and Wilkesboro, scaled back races at Darlington, all in the name of the mighty dollar.  They wanted to reach a broader audience.  It worked briefly.
> 
> When I was going, it was hard to get a ticket, let alone a good seat.  Now, the stands are empty.  And I think in talking with folks I know who work in some capacity in Nascar, I gather the same info each conversation, the greed overtook the sport.  It forgot its fans, it forgot how it got where it did.
> 
> Why, why, why Jimmy do you keep babbling on about Nascar you say to yourselves
> 
> Well, here is the pondering DVC thing.  The 2 new resorts OTW, Riviera and Reflections, make me wonder if DVC has forgotten its core fans.  OKW had character, made you feel like you truly were in Key West.  BWV, gave the idea of a walk along the shore harkening back to a time of yesteryear.  And that takes me up to what I feel are the tops in imagery, immersing to the deep and back resorts.  VWL and AKV.  These 2 are the pinnacle IMO of what DVC should strive to be, to live up to each time a new resort is unveiled.
> 
> But now, the words generic, homogenized and the like seem to be the norm of the day.  Just as they have removed the themed blankets of each resort(because its what the Hotel industry does)and other room items that made each resort unique, it takes away the _character_.  Wait, that word, isn't that what Walt built his business on?  Alice, Oswald and good ol Mickey!  They were unique, memorable.  Mickey alone spans generations.  He was unique, like nothing of his time, and he made a impact on society.
> 
> Got to stop this before it goes further, but my point is, Nascar and DVC are running very similar lines right now.  Both forgot where they started, both got greedy, and both will suffer the consequences.  I hope someone, soon, can stop the downward spiral, get creativity back into the process, and understand that the core audience of DVC are folks like you and me.


Great analogy, *JT*. And I wholeheartedly agree with your conclusions that Disney has forgotten its roots in a rush to improve the bottom line and please major shareholders. I, too, believe Disney has begun alienating the core group who helped build the Mouse Empire. That core group also produced the second generation who fell in love with the magic. What of following generations? Sure, Star Wars and Marvel are popular, but they don't engender the same magic. Why? Because they aren't based on ideals or innocence or simpler times, and people will outgrow them. Preach it, *Jimmy*!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Got to stop this before it goes further, but my point is, Nascar and DVC are running very similar lines right now. Both forgot where they started, both got greedy, and both will suffer the consequences. I hope someone, soon, can stop the downward spiral, get creativity back into the process, and understand that the core audience of DVC are folks like you and me.




 

​


----------



## DenLo

I know there are number of Maleficent fans here, did you see she is back and showing off her pyrotechnic ability?  

 
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...f-fantasy-parade-at-walt-disney-world-resort/


----------



## jimmytammy

Denise, I saw this and thats very cool IMO.  I was really concerned that 1. she would never be back and 2. if so, she would never breathe fire again.  Here I am talking smack about Disney and they go and prove me wrong

I for one am glad they did, prove me wrong that is!


----------



## Granny

*Denise*...thanks for the update on our favorite parade feature!  

*Groupies.*..I just read that *Disney has retracted the 2020 point chart* that we discussed a couple of weeks ago.  Evidently, the new 2020 point chart will be the same as the 2019 point chart.  So the incremental points for studios and 1BRs will not be happening as things now stand.   

So today has a couple of pieces of good news!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> *Denise*...thanks for the update on our favorite parade feature!
> 
> *Groupies.*..I just read that *Disney has retracted the 2020 point chart* that we discussed a couple of weeks ago.  Evidently, the new 2020 point chart will be the same as the 2019 point chart.  So the incremental points for studios and 1BRs will not be happening as things now stand.
> 
> So today has a couple of pieces of good news!



I wondered if April 1st had come early when I first read that.  Quite the shocker!


----------



## twinklebug

DenLo said:


> I know there are number of Maleficent fans here, did you see she is back and showing off her pyrotechnic ability?
> 
> View attachment 378336
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...f-fantasy-parade-at-walt-disney-world-resort/




A PR release from The Mouse and Maleficent in regards to the rumors that she has had "work done":



> We are happy to announce that Maleficent has indeed returned to grace the afternoon Festival of Fantasy parade. She had taken some time off following a small melt down in the Magic Kingdom after she witnessed a parent take a Dole Whip away from a child. As we all know, Maleficent is a kind hearted soul who champions the cause of all little ones. After the incident she thought it best to seek time off to mold herself into shape and better harness her inner fire so such another occurrence will not happen. After many months working with a team of specialists she is pleased to announce she has repainted her future to be a bright one.



As for the rumors that she has had "work done": Maleficent is quoted as saying "They are lies and I'll bite the head off of anyone who says otherwise."

-- Well, so much for the temper.

Source: J. Cricket, Imaginary Friend PR


----------



## TCRAIG

jimmytammy said:


> I used to enjoy Nascar many years ago.  Sort of can't help myself, as I live and grew up in the Southeast.  As I ponder all thats taking place with Disney and more so with DVC these days, I am reminded how Nascar at one time was a thriving sport, it over took NFL for a few years as the #1 watched sport in the nation.
> 
> What made it great for me, personalities, competition, the pageantry of it all.  The drivers were unique in their own way, had _character_.  Names come to mind of individuality like Petty, Pearson, Earnhardt, Elliott, Allison and so on.  Now, can't tell you 5 drivers off the top of my head.  Why, because they are groomed to be alike, nothing stands out about them.  Nascar itself forgot its roots.  They closed Rockingham and Wilkesboro, scaled back races at Darlington, all in the name of the mighty dollar.  They wanted to reach a broader audience.  It worked briefly.
> 
> When I was going, it was hard to get a ticket, let alone a good seat.  Now, the stands are empty.  And I think in talking with folks I know who work in some capacity in Nascar, I gather the same info each conversation, the greed overtook the sport.  It forgot its fans, it forgot how it got where it did.
> 
> Why, why, why Jimmy do you keep babbling on about Nascar you say to yourselves
> 
> Well, here is the pondering DVC thing.  The 2 new resorts OTW, Riviera and Reflections, make me wonder if DVC has forgotten its core fans.  OKW had character, made you feel like you truly were in Key West.  BWV, gave the idea of a walk along the shore harkening back to a time of yesteryear.  And that takes me up to what I feel are the tops in imagery, immersing to the deep and back resorts.  VWL and AKV.  These 2 are the pinnacle IMO of what DVC should strive to be, to live up to each time a new resort is unveiled.
> 
> But now, the words generic, homogenized and the like seem to be the norm of the day.  Just as they have removed the themed blankets of each resort(because its what the Hotel industry does)and other room items that made each resort unique, it takes away the _character_.  Wait, that word, isn't that what Walt built his business on?  Alice, Oswald and good ol Mickey!  They were unique, memorable.  Mickey alone spans generations.  He was unique, like nothing of his time, and he made a impact on society.
> 
> Got to stop this before it goes further, but my point is, Nascar and DVC are running very similar lines right now.  Both forgot where they started, both got greedy, and both will suffer the consequences.  I hope someone, soon, can stop the downward spiral, get creativity back into the process, and understand that the core audience of DVC are folks like you and me.


AMEN TO THIS!!!


----------



## Dean Marino

.


----------



## Granny

Dean Marino said:


> FLASH.  *WDW DVC caves on 2020 Point charts*....
> Official 2020 "FINAL_2020_DVC_VWL_BRV_Pt_Chts.pdf" closely resembles 2019, at BRV.




Dean...thanks for the image of the revised 2020 point chart.  I'm posting it here for ease of viewing.


 


Let's hope it's the final revision.


----------



## sleepydog25

Yes, let's hope, *Granny*. If so, that's good news.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> *Groupies.*..I just read that *Disney has retracted the 2020 point chart* that we discussed a couple of weeks ago. Evidently, the new 2020 point chart will be the same as the 2019 point chart. So the incremental points for studios and 1BRs will not be happening as things now stand.


Best news I have heard in quite awhile!!

*Dean*
Thanks for posting the new(and improved)chart


----------



## DVC Jen

rkstocke5609 said:


> Well, you probably wouldn’t like the -10 (-26 windchill) that we are expecting tonight.  To be fair though it’s been unusually warm this winter and very little snow.


  You are SO right.  I grew up in Ohio and can remember my senior year of high school we had horrid wind chills.  I am in the Dallas area now - for a reason.


----------



## sleepydog25

If it's Monday, it must be another threat of wintry weather bearing down on us. So far this year, we've had more snow here than my daughter has had in Maine where she is matriculating. Only a couple of inches threatened (and may yet turn and just brush us), but for here, that's enough to shut down school. Given that even if it's just rain and slush, the overnight temps from Tuesday to Wednesday will be into the minus side of temps, we're looking at least at a 2-hour delay. Then again, I notice the weather in FL, and kinda glad I'm not there, either. Stay warm, Groupies! As always, just let me know if there are any trips I need to add, and to those new and/or infrequent posters who have popped in for a quick word:


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy Birthday Jimmytammy!!! Hope you are having a great day Jimmy!


----------



## sleepydog25

Birthday boy, eh?  Well,


----------



## Granny

*Jimmy.....*


----------



## Granny

And *Maria*...it's always a pleasure to see you stopping by.  Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## rkstocke5609

DVC Jen said:


> You are SO right.  I grew up in Ohio and can remember my senior year of high school we had horrid wind chills.  I am in the Dallas area now - for a reason.



And for the ridiculous update of the day — school closed today for 3.5 inches of snow, and now closed for Tuesday, Wednesday, & Thursday due to expected temps of -20 with windchills hitting -60 , I guess the school year will probably get extended to make this mess up...


----------



## Lakegirl

sleepydog25 said:


> If it's Monday, it must be another threat of wintry weather bearing down on us. So far this year, we've had more snow here than my daughter has had in Maine where she is matriculating. Only a couple of inches threatened (and may yet turn and just brush us), but for here, that's enough to shut down school. Given that even if it's just rain and slush, the overnight temps from Tuesday to Wednesday will be into the minus side of temps, we're looking at least at a 2-hour delay. Then again, I notice the weather in FL, and kinda glad I'm not there, either. Stay warm, Groupies! As always, just let me know if there are any trips I need to add, and to those new and/or infrequent posters who have popped in for a quick word:


I changed our August reservation to a 2bedroom OKW from the 16th-21st to OKW and then two are going home so we will be doing AKL Jambo for the 21st-23rd 1 bedroom.  So excited we are doing the Halloween Party on that Tuesday night and hoping for Moonlight Magic on Thursday night!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Jimmy *- *H**a**ppy Birthday* _my friend!  
_
If only we could make it happen . . . . . . .  to have your _*NASCAR History Lesson*_ read in the Disney Board Room!

I mentioned before that while in Taiwan a man approached me with a big smile saying "USA - Mickey Mouse".  Somehow I just don't see anyone approaching any of us in the future saying "USA - Spider Man".  It just doesn't seem to embody the American Dream and influence the rest of the world as Mickey does and did in the past.

Thanks Jimmy.


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for all the Birthday well wishes folks!!!

Life is good around here.  In 2 days we are off to Hawaii for a 4 night stay at Waikiki then 6 nights at Aulani, followed by 5 nights at GCV(our 1st time ever in Disneyland!!)  Its a long trip but wanted to make the most of flight time as possible.  I will do my best with pictures and such as much as phone/computer will allow

I had an interesting conversation with a fellow WDW enthusiast last night. She said she and her DH talk often how they should have took my advice years ago and bought DVC.  I told her it is still a good choice for us, but I couldn't advise her now to buy in, other than the resale route.  Its the 1st time I have publicly advised against buying in, based on amount and how things are changing.  

Just as you said Dad, no one will think Spiderman!  Disney/DVC, you better listen to your core audience, its time to think big again, or go home and let someone else do the thinking for you


----------



## TCRAIG

Hey Jimmy - Happy Birthday and have a great time in Hawaii - don’t forget your Speedo


----------



## sleepydog25

Lakegirl said:


> I changed our August reservation to a 2bedroom OKW from the 16th-21st to OKW and then two are going home so we will be doing AKL Jambo for the 21st-23rd 1 bedroom.  So excited we are doing the Halloween Party on that Tuesday night and hoping for Moonlight Magic on Thursday night!!!


You have been updated! Have fun!

*JT*:  You're gonna love GCV. It's what they should have done with Copper Creek and what the refurb of VWL should have been (if they had to change it).


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Jimmy* . . .Don't miss Duke's.  Great buffet at a great price at a old Hawaiian landmark.  You and Tammy will love it . . . DiznyDi did!
 

Don't leave ANY valuables in your car.  We did.  So sorry we did.


----------



## TCRAIG

Great picture of Di!


----------



## DVC Jen

rkstocke5609 said:


> And for the ridiculous update of the day — school closed today for 3.5 inches of snow, and now closed for Tuesday, Wednesday, & Thursday due to expected temps of -20 with windchills hitting -60 , I guess the school year will probably get extended to make this mess up...


  I lived in Ohio during the blizzard of '78.  We were out of school for 2 weeks.  I can remember having to go on a few Saturdays to make up some time.  Not fun when you are in 6th grade.


----------



## DVC Jen

Happy Birthday JimmyTammy


----------



## Corinne

* *
*Happy Birthday** Jimmy! *


----------



## DVC Jen

I am stunned and so sad right now.  I have mentioned before that I got lunch with an imagineer and how much I was looking forward to it. Well today I called to have our youngest daughter removed from our ADRs as she is not coming on this trip with us. When they got to that ADR I was told it was NOT lunch with an imagineer - just lunch at the Brown Derby.  I know I booked it correctly on MDE - I KNOW I did - not one shadow of a doubt.  It was the first ADR I tried for that morning. But because of a glitch with MDE I don't have what I booked.

I am so upset.  I spoke with a guest services supervisor. She went off and tried to help but all she can do is email the restaurant and see if they can accommodate us.  In the scheme of life this is small.  It's a luxury.  First world problems and all that. I get it.  But I tried 4 years to get that ADR and was SOOOO excited - but a crappy MDE glitch took it away from me.  Yes I am crying.  If we don't get in I will get over it and we will still have a good time.  But right now I am really upset.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DVC Jen said:


> I am stunned and so sad right now.  I have mentioned before that I got lunch with an imagineer and how much I was looking forward to it. Well today I called to have our youngest daughter removed from our ADRs as she is not coming on this trip with us. When they got to that ADR I was told it was NOT lunch with an imagineer - just lunch at the Brown Derby.  I know I booked it correctly on MDE - I KNOW I did - not one shadow of a doubt.  It was the first ADR I tried for that morning. But because of a glitch with MDE I don't have what I booked.
> 
> I am so upset.  I spoke with a guest services supervisor. She went off and tried to help but all she can do is email the restaurant and see if they can accommodate us.  In the scheme of life this is small.  It's a luxury.  First world problems and all that. I get it.  But I tried 4 years to get that ADR and was SOOOO excited - but a crappy MDE glitch took it away from me.  Yes I am crying.  If we don't get in I will get over it and we will still have a good time.  But right now I am really upset.



I'm sorry to hear that Jen.  Hoping they'll be able to get you in!  If not you might want to check now and then and see if anyone has cancelled.


----------



## TCRAIG

DVC Jen said:


> I am stunned and so sad right now.  I have mentioned before that I got lunch with an imagineer and how much I was looking forward to it. Well today I called to have our youngest daughter removed from our ADRs as she is not coming on this trip with us. When they got to that ADR I was told it was NOT lunch with an imagineer - just lunch at the Brown Derby.  I know I booked it correctly on MDE - I KNOW I did - not one shadow of a doubt.  It was the first ADR I tried for that morning. But because of a glitch with MDE I don't have what I booked.
> 
> I am so upset.  I spoke with a guest services supervisor. She went off and tried to help but all she can do is email the restaurant and see if they can accommodate us.  In the scheme of life this is small.  It's a luxury.  First world problems and all that. I get it.  But I tried 4 years to get that ADR and was SOOOO excited - but a crappy MDE glitch took it away from me.  Yes I am crying.  If we don't get in I will get over it and we will still have a good time.  But right now I am really upset.


So sorry to hear about the mixup - hoping someone at Disney can make the ADR happen for you


----------



## luvmychaos

I’m finally getting around to posting a pic of our from 2017 and I can’t get it to work! We were in 4543 and it was an amazing Studio that overlooked the lake and the pool. And of course, I can’t figure it out  It keeps saying the file is too large when I try upload a photo. Is there something I’m missing? I tried to do it from the toolbar up there but it just adds [GALLERY=][/GALLERY]


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

luvmychaos said:


> I’m finally getting around to posting a pic of our from 2017 and I can’t get it to work! We were in 4543 and it was an amazing Studio that overlooked the lake and the pool. And of course, I can’t figure it out  It keeps saying the file is too large when I try upload a photo. Is there something I’m missing? I tried to do it from the toolbar up there but it just adds [GALLERY=][/GALLERY]



It sounds like you'll need to downsize it or reuce the quality or you can upload it to a photo hosting site like photobucket or flickr and then link it here.


----------



## DVC Jen

Update on our Dining with an Imagineer issue.  Nothing has been resolved with that yet - but I am 100% OK if we don't get to do it. What happened isn't right and Disney IT needs to get their act together like last week - but I am not sad anymore.

There is a young woman who grew up dancing and competing with our youngest daughter. She now works for Disney. This past summer she married a young man who also works for Disney - as an Imagineer.  She saw my post of FB and sent me a message saying she would love to see us again and would we like to have dinner with her and her new husband?  I am SOOO excited and happy about this.  I have always adored her. She is such has such a bright, sunshiny, happy personality. I can't wait to see her again and hear how her life is going.

 So now we get to have dinner or drinks, we aren't sure which will work out better yet, with 2 CMs one of which is an Imagineer.  So our own private Q&A session.  It doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## jimmytammy

DVC Jen said:


> So now we get to have dinner or drinks, we aren't sure which will work out better yet, with 2 CMs one of which is an Imagineer. So our own private Q&A session. It doesn't get much better than that.


Jen
I was reading your other post and feeling bad for you, but wow, what a turnaround!  As the saying goes, when one door closes, another opens.  Sounds like an even better door to me


----------



## jimmytammy

TCRAIG said:


> don’t forget your Speedo


Umm, in the words of President Bush, not gonna happen I can see it on the Hawaiian news now as people run, screaming on the beach, clamoring to get away

Thanks to all for the Bday Wishes!!

Dad, we are actually staying at the hotel where Dukes is located, Outrigger Waikiki.  We ate there on our last trip and very much enjoyed it!


----------



## rkstocke5609

jimmytammy said:


> Umm, in the words of President Bush, not gonna happen I can see it on the Hawaiian news now as people run, screaming on the beach, clamoring to get away
> 
> Thanks to all for the Bday Wishes!!
> 
> Dad, we are actually staying at the hotel where Dukes is located, Outrigger Waikiki.  We ate there on our last trip and very much enjoyed it!



Jimmy, belated Happy Birthday!  Your response has me laughin’ !  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## rkstocke5609

And, in an even stranger weather update we are -27 now, but forecast says +43 and rain on Sunday ?!?!  Seriously, a 70 degree swing?  People are gonna get sick!


----------



## DiznyDi

I really must get here more often.  I can't believe I missed Jimmy's birthday! 

*Happy Belated Birthday Jimmy!*
Enjoy Hawaii!  It sounds like a great trip!

Jen, I'm so glad everything has worked out for you.  What fun you'll have!  You've been doubly blessed.

Very cold in Ohio.  Currently -4 but feels like -27.  Oh to be with Jimmy in Hawaii.....


----------



## Dizny Dad

I want to join DiznyDi in wishing *Jen* a wonderful reunion and Q&A with an Imagineer!


----------



## ErinC

Just popping in to say hi! The teacher life just never leaves as much time to DIS as I would like. I read the last 10 pages or so, but I still think I missed some info.

Granny, love those maps. Those have always been my go to maps. I think the poster that I always found them with was named Sandy... something. I have no idea if she was the original creator or not. I would always keep pictures of those maps on my phone so that when we got our room I could quickly locate it. The coveted 5519 corner two bedroom lock off for our Christmas stay one year was the best. I think our first VWL stay was in a two bedroom that included the studio portion with no balcony. Since it was our first stay, I'm not sure we realized right away that we had been "ripped off" a balcony. Since we had the two bedroom, it didn't seem so upsetting, but if we had just been assigned that studio, I would not have been happy.

Sleepy, you always have the best words to explain how I feel about the "new" Disney resort offerings. I totally agree with everything you said. I'm willing to try any resort at Disney, and I usually find something to love about every DVC resort we have tried, but these new resorts just look like IKEA showrooms. No thank you. I drove around Riviera when they were building it. I couldn't understand how they were going to mesh it with the CBR area anyway. It just looks so out of place. I thought maybe when it was finished it would be better. I'm not seeing me changing my mind.

Jimmy, my DH and I were huge NASCAR fans at one time. Spent lots of money on car die casts and the like. DH was a huge Earnhardt fan, after his death we continued to watch but not as often. Neither one of us could name 5 drivers right now. It literally has no appeal anymore.

Our Aulani trip was incredible over Christmas. I've hopped on the boards a time or two to check out the Aulani board. I'll try to post a picture or two from our trip, if I can manage to figure out how. Our trip was technically our 25th anniversary and Christmas trip. We loved the resort and enjoyed the area. We renewed our vows on the beach close to Aulani. I would never consider adding on points at Aulani, but I'm very appreciative that I have the 7 month option to book there.

We have our upcoming stay at the real Wilderness Lodge Villas (BRV ) coming up in 3 weeks for the Princess Half Marathon. We'll be in a studio for the weekend. We'll return the next weekend for a weeks stay at BWV. It will be baby girls 16th birthday. Sadly, she is not thrilled that we are going to be at Disney for her birthday. She's upset she can't get her license the day she turns 16 here at home.   She is the least Disneyfied of all my children. I seriously don't know what is wrong with that kid. I've sprinkled her with pixie dust since the day she was born. I at least booked her an Ohana reservation for her "special" day. I even told her she could skip school the day we return from our trip to get her license.  Oh well, I will enjoy her 16th birthday!


----------



## ErinC

Oh and one more real question besides all my babbling. We are flying for the marathon weekend trip. Are there shampoo/soap dispensers in the villas? I'm literally flying with a just a backpack, so if I can just get by with the disney toiletries that helps my packing problems.


----------



## sleepydog25

ErinC said:


> Oh and one more real question besides all my babbling. We are flying for the marathon weekend trip. Are there shampoo/soap dispensers in the villas? I'm literally flying with a just a backpack, so if I can just get by with the disney toiletries that helps my packing problems.


Someone will likely correct me, but I believe they still have the individual sized toiletries at VWL. And, thanks for the kind words in your longer post above. I love words, and how we learn to put them together, make them flow, and have them represent what we feel. I'm afraid this "brave new world" of social media posts has the unintended (at least I think it's unintended) effect of reducing our vocabulary and stunting mental growth. There, I said it. Even now when I send out texts, I pretty much have to use full words and proper grammar & punctuation. 

As for the half marathon, my wife and I did it three years ago (her first and only 1/2 and my final race likely ever ), and we found the Lodge to be a most awesome place to be. The buses were on time, the accommodations perfect. There were other resorts closer, but being at WL wasn't an issue at all. In fact, we enjoyed the fact that there wasn't an abnormal amount of runners and their kinetic energy milling about--it was nice to enjoy the overall serenity at the Lodge. Of course, things have drastically changed during that three year interim. Still, I think the Lodge will still be a good place to stay during that race weekend. . .aside from the fact that you can no longer celebrate a quiet, refined meal at Artist Point as a way of toasting the completion of the 1/2 marathon.  

The humorous note about your daughter reminded me how anxious my own was to get her license over two years ago. I told her then that at first she'd want to drive everywhere for anyone. "Need something from the store, Mom?" "I can take my sister to the movies!" That sort of thing. I also told her that within six months, she wouldn't find driving as exciting anymore and would be loathe to go anywhere except where she wished to go. She found out ol' Dad was spot on.  Now, she's in college and didn't even take her car!  Have fun!


----------



## ErinC

sleepydog25 said:


> Someone will likely correct me, but I believe they still have the individual sized toiletries at VWL. And, thanks for the kind words in your longer post above. I love words, and how we learn to put them together, make them flow, and have them represent what we feel. I'm afraid this "brave new world" of social media posts has the unintended (at least I think it's unintended) effect of reducing our vocabulary and stunting mental growth. There, I said it. Even now when I send out texts, I pretty much have to use full words and proper grammar & punctuation.
> 
> As for the half marathon, my wife and I did it three years ago (her first and only 1/2 and my final race likely ever ), and we found the Lodge to be a most awesome place to be. The buses were on time, the accommodations perfect. There were other resorts closer, but being at WL wasn't an issue at all. In fact, we enjoyed the fact that there wasn't an abnormal amount of runners and their kinetic energy milling about--it was nice to enjoy the overall serenity at the Lodge. Of course, things have drastically changed during that three year interim. Still, I think the Lodge will still be a good place to stay during that race weekend. . .aside from the fact that you can no longer celebrate a quiet, refined meal at Artist Point as a way of toasting the completion of the 1/2 marathon.
> 
> The humorous note about your daughter reminded me how anxious my own was to get her license over two years ago. I told her then that at first she'd want to drive everywhere for anyone. "Need something from the store, Mom?" "I can take my sister to the movies!" That sort of thing. I also told her that within six months, she wouldn't find driving as exciting anymore and would be loathe to go anywhere except where she wished to go. She found out ol' Dad was spot on.  Now, she's in college and didn't even take her car!  Have fun!



Thanks for the answers about the toiletries and such. I'll get DD22 that will be driving over from St. Augustine to bring all her stuff, so I don't have to worry about the plane and liquids. The whole plane thing has been a fiasco anyway. I made reservations through Via air out of Mobile back on cyber Monday. One month before the race, Via cancels their flights on the days we were flying to and from Disney. I've had to make new reservations that now require us to drive to New Orleans and fly Spirit. The times aren't near as great as the Via times were, and now we have a 2 hour drive to NO in good traffic. The only saving grace is that they are Non stop flights, but still, I'm just praying for no delays and hiccups. We'll be turning around and driving back to the World the next weekend, so it's not like we are accomplishing a whole lot other than running this 1/2. I'm just praying I"ll be able to walk when it's over! 
Thanks for the positive vibes about staying at the Lodge for the race weekend. This will be our first trip back since construction and I'm excited to enjoy it. We walked around the lodge and saw it all finished on our last trip, but I'm ready to actually stay there again. 

Oh, I know we are lodge lovers, but if anyone has a favorite standard view 1 bedroom at BWV that you think I ought to request, give me a shout. I know most are facing the front entrance. Not sure if I would prefer to be farther down by the tennis courts, or up close to the entryway.


----------



## Granny

ErinC said:


> Oh, I know we are lodge lovers, but if anyone has a favorite standard view 1 bedroom at BWV that you think I ought to request, give me a shout. I know most are facing the front entrance. Not sure if I would prefer to be farther down by the tennis courts, or up close to the entryway.



BWV is our other home and we have stayed there many times.  We actually prefer to be away from the elevators.  You can request "near the bus stop" which usually gets you close to the corner of the building where there is a walkway to the bus stop.  Or you could request to be by the tennis courts which is a little farther from the elevators but makes for a nice head start if you are walking to DHS.  

Getting close to the elevator also puts you closer to the drive up area with the noise that includes.  Generally, the usual noise of arriving cars and unpacking them didn't bother us at all.  But when the Magical Express truck shows up with the metal cages and the luggage it can get quite noisy for a little while during the time they are handling those cages.  Not a big deal for us, but  then again we are not very sensitive to outside noises in general.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ErinC said:


> Oh, I know we are lodge lovers, but if anyone has a favorite standard view 1 bedroom at BWV that you think I ought to request, give me a shout. I know most are facing the front entrance. Not sure if I would prefer to be farther down by the tennis courts, or up close to the entryway.



I also like the Tennis Court view end.  Easy access to the parking lot if you have a car and shortened walk to DHS.  Just head down the stairs and your practically half way there!


----------



## Brian Noble

One more sleep before checking into a week at VWL. (!)


----------



## DVC Jen

ErinC said:


> View attachment 379365
> 
> I seriously don't know what is wrong with that kid. I've sprinkled her with pixie dust since the day she was born.



I have one of those too.  I would wonder if there was a switch at the hospital if she didn't look and act so much like me.  I just don't get it.


----------



## jimmytammy

Erin
Another vote for near the tennis courts 
Granny told us about it and we love it down there
Basically halfway to walk to HS and Epcot(now that HS is messing with the parking lot the hood over is a bit longer)


----------



## jimmytammy

We arrived on Oahu around 3 pm Hawaii time got checked in and here we are at Dukes
Working really hard to stay up to get acclimated to time
Which means been up since 4am thurs and it 12:45 am fri back home


----------



## TCRAIG

HAVE A GREAT TIME!!!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> We arrived on Oahu around 3 pm Hawaii time got checked in and here we are at Dukes
> Working really hard to stay up to get acclimated to time
> Which means been up since 4am thurs and it 12:45 am fri back home




*Jimmy.*..sounds like you wasted no time in tracking down Duke's and getting into the Hawaiian swing of things!  Have a great trip!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> *Jimmy.*..sounds like you wasted no time in tracking down Duke's and getting into the Hawaiian swing of things!  Have a great trip!


It was easy Granny, its in our hotel


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> It was easy Granny, its in our hotel



Give a wave to the Pink Lady from me Jimmy!  First place we ever stayed in Hawaii....that was 1975!   
It was a couple of nights there before we headed to the Big Island.  Enough time to tour Pearl Harbor, The Punch Bowl and visit with a cousin who was living on Oahu.


----------



## Granny

So...since Jimmy has opened up the subject of Hawaii and Aulani....

I don't think we've talked about the new Atlantis resort planned to be built next to Aulani, have we?  I apologize if we have...sometimes I can't remember what we've covered here or not.

In any event, here's a rendering of a proposed new Atlantis resort that will be built next to Aulani...


 




For those who are not familiar with Aulani, it is the brown building in the right side of the picture.  The white building behind Aulani is the Four Seasons.  And the spaceship is the new Atlantis.

Interesting, to say the least.  They put the rooms up front and the pool features in back (very near to the road as you can see in the picture).

So anyone on the fence about visiting Aulani, this would be the time to go!   That Battleship Gallactica resort will definitely affect some of the views at Aulani.  Not so much obstruct the ocean view but just be in the peripheral vision all the time.  And for those rooms facing the Atlantis, they will have a straight shot look at the resort instead of the current ocean views (even though they are mostly not classified as Ocean View).

There goes the neighborhood!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> So...since Jimmy has opened up the subject of Hawaii and Aulani....
> 
> I don't think we've talked about the new Atlantis resort planned to be built next to Aulani, have we?  I apologize if we have...sometimes I can't remember what we've covered here or not.
> 
> In any event, here's a rendering of a proposed new Atlantis resort that will be built next to Aulani...
> 
> 
> View attachment 379748
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who are not familiar with Aulani, it is the brown building in the right side of the picture.  The white building behind Aulani is the Four Seasons.  And the spaceship is the new Atlantis.
> 
> Interesting, to say the least.  They put the rooms up front and the pool features in back (very near to the road as you can see in the picture).
> 
> So anyone on the fence about visiting Aulani, this would be the time to go!   That Battleship Gallactica resort will definitely affect some of the views at Aulani.  Not so much obstruct the ocean view but just be in the peripheral vision all the time.  And for those rooms facing the Atlantis, they will have a straight shot look at the resort instead of the current ocean views (even though they are mostly not classified as Ocean View).
> 
> There goes the neighborhood!


I know! Let's call it Reflections!!


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> So...since Jimmy has opened up the subject of Hawaii and Aulani....
> 
> I don't think we've talked about the new Atlantis resort planned to be built next to Aulani, have we?  I apologize if we have...sometimes I can't remember what we've covered here or not.
> 
> In any event, here's a rendering of a proposed new Atlantis resort that will be built next to Aulani...
> ....
> 
> There goes the neighborhood!


I saw that, not a fan. In fact, it looks all too familiar:





Don't worry, that one's not going to pass the safety inspections: where are the life boats?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> I saw that, not a fan. In fact, it looks all too familiar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, that one's not going to pass the safety inspections: where are the life boats?



That's what I told DH the other day - that Atlantis was putting in a curved, warped cruise ship!


----------



## Granny

Okay, here's some more pictures of the planned resort from the Chinese developer bringing this to the shores of Ko'Olina...







Really blends in with the culture of Hawaii, am I right? 


I think Rodney Dangerfield is moving next door!  




.


----------



## twinklebug

Looks so natural, I can hardly see it. LOL.

Are there slot machines in the lobby?
Kids, you go enjoy Disney's storytime. Mom and Dad will be spending our time staring down some pachinko machines next door. You have our numbers.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Okay, here's some more pictures of the planned resort from the Chinese developer bringing this to the shores of Ko'Olina...
> 
> View attachment 379797
> 
> 
> View attachment 379798
> 
> 
> Really blends in with the culture of Hawaii, am I right?
> 
> 
> I think Rodney Dangerfield is moving next door!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Aulani is never going to sell out now. . .


----------



## Corinne

Looking good J & T!


----------



## ErinC

Granny! That is hideous! I don't even remember there being that much space next door to Aulani. We walked the path several times down towards the Marriott. That is just awful... I'm glad we can say we saw it beforehand.


----------



## jimmytammy

Holy Cow!!  The Atlantis is one massive looking piece of ughhhly.  Are we sure Disney designers aren't a part of the project?  That really stinks as we love the vision of seeing the ocean for way off.  Why in the world didn't they place this massive thing back near the road like all other resorts?  Ughhh


----------



## jimmytammy

Visited Pearl Harbor yesterday and it was even more moving than before.


----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## Granny

*Jimmy.*..thanks for the pictures.  The Arizona and Missouri are always such inspiring sights!

I hope you and Tammy are enjoying your trip so far....


----------



## DiznyDi

Is that revolting monstrosity of a hotel occupying the land previously enjoyed by the JW Marriott?  What a shame!  DDad and I thoroughly enjoyed the week-end seafood buffet at the JW.  Or is this headed the other direction?

Oh JT....Pearl Harbor evokes emotions.  Thanks for the photos.  Glad to see you're enjoying Dukes!

We are in a state of 'thaw' here.  After a week of sub-zero temperatures, it's hard to believe that we actually exceeded 50 degrees today!


----------



## Granny

DiznyDi said:


> Is that revolting monstrosity of a hotel occupying the land previously enjoyed by the JW Marriott? What a shame! DDad and I thoroughly enjoyed the week-end seafood buffet at the JW. Or is this headed the other direction?



Atlantis is going on land that has never been developed.  I believe that the JW Marriott changed ownership and is now the Four Seasons (the white building in the background).


----------



## Dizny Dad

Atlantis Resort . . . Yikes!


----------



## jimmytammy

This is a bar in Chinatown where the USS Arizona crew hung out. Our guide said every ship had their own place and others were to stay out


----------



## jimmytammy

Trying to get photos to upload but to no avail
We went with a guide Sat around the island to several sites
Once in Kailua we saw Obama’s HS and a private golf course he frequents
She stopped us by Michelle Pfieffers former home that the guide is a caretaker for. She says some exec in LA owns it now. 
Beautiful views of the ocean and apparently a hideaway haven for celebs


----------



## rkstocke5609

Granny said:


> So...since Jimmy has opened up the subject of Hawaii and Aulani....
> 
> I don't think we've talked about the new Atlantis resort planned to be built next to Aulani, have we?  I apologize if we have...sometimes I can't remember what we've covered here or not.
> 
> In any event, here's a rendering of a proposed new Atlantis resort that will be built next to Aulani...
> 
> 
> View attachment 379748
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who are not familiar with Aulani, it is the brown building in the right side of the picture.  The white building behind Aulani is the Four Seasons.  And the spaceship is the new Atlantis.
> 
> Interesting, to say the least.  They put the rooms up front and the pool features in back (very near to the road as you can see in the picture).
> 
> So anyone on the fence about visiting Aulani, this would be the time to go!   That Battleship Gallactica resort will definitely affect some of the views at Aulani.  Not so much obstruct the ocean view but just be in the peripheral vision all the time.  And for those rooms facing the Atlantis, they will have a straight shot look at the resort instead of the current ocean views (even though they are mostly not classified as Ocean View).
> 
> There goes the neighborhood!




Holy smokes!  This thing is really huge!  The building design resembles a GM concept car that would never see the light of day except at an auto show.  The pool “area” looks massive, maybe as big as a WDW water park.  And, what is that on top of the hotel?  King sized putting greens?  I guess build it and they will come, but good grief.  I don’t think gambling was ever approved by the state (last I heard...)


----------



## jimmytammy

Finally got in our room
We are nearest the soon to be Atlantis room as far and as high as possible as can go in this neck of the woods
No ground broke yet


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> Finally got in our room
> We are nearest the soon to be Atlantis room as far and as high as possible as can go in this neck of the woods
> No ground broke yet
> View attachment 380593


That's a beautiful view. Thank you for sharing. Enjoy!


----------



## sleepydog25

Nice view, *JT*!  I suppose people should enjoy while they can because that view is going to be gone if/when that new resort goes in. . .ah, money talks.


----------



## Corinne

Great view Jimmy!


----------



## jimmytammy

Morning view


----------



## Dizny Dad

Great pictures *Jimmy*! 

It took me a while to find this photo . . .one of my favorites from the Arizona Memorial at Pearl.  Most don't know it is open to the sky . . .


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> View attachment 380659 Morning view



Jimmy...that view looks a lot like our view last year...except they've added a new building next to the wedding chapel?  If you look down, you see the luau area and you can watch it every night for no charge!  


 

In any event, enjoy the view and your time in Hawaii!  



.


----------



## jimmytammy

That new building seems to be like a reception area Granny
Not 100% sure but saw 2 different wedding parties entering from different sides
One was just married at lagoon and other was just approaching


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> That new building seems to be like a reception area Granny
> Not 100% sure but saw 2 different wedding parties entering from different sides
> One was just married at lagoon and other was just approaching



Very cool, Jimmy!  Don't forget to look down...we also saw a couple of weddings in the luau area.


----------



## sleepydog25

Nearly 36 hours without a post?! That's, that's, well. . .that's inconceivable! (Name that movie) *Luv* keeps after me to take her to Hawai'i since she's never been, and the lovely pics coming from *JT* aren't helping. We wound up watching YouTube videos last night of Aulani, most of them not terribly well done. I've been to Hawai'i--once--and did enjoy it, but it was years ago. I was stationed in AK, and there was a conference at Hickam AFB I attended. . .in late January/early February.  Most military installations will try to find you a room on base for such official temporary duty (TDY), but Hickam is quite popular as a conference destination across the branches of service as you might expect. So, darn it, they had to put me up at a Hilton. . .on the beach. . .at Waikiki. What a hardship! I mean, all the noise from the ocean; the easy access from the lobby directly to the beach meant those pesky tropical breezes were always a factor; and there were just too darn many restaurants from which to choose. It was the week of the Pro Bowl that year, and the primary hotel for those festivities was 100 yards down the beach. Tough, tough assignment, I tell you! And to make matters worse, I was called by my commander who said, "Butler, another two day conference just popped up there at Hickam, and I think J4 should be represented. Do you mind extending your TDY another couple of nights?"  Well, if I have to.  Sacrifices must be made. 

Have fun, *JT*! I'm thinking you're headed out to CA and GCV soon?


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> Nearly 36 hours without a post?! That's, that's, well. . .that's inconceivable! (Name that movie)



As you wish. 

Nah... I'll save it for someone else. I will say it's one of my favorite movies for laughs. I'm off to storm the castle.


----------



## Dizny Dad

I don't think that means what you think it means . . . . .


----------



## Corinne

Hey folks just checking in to say hi! I’m getting antsy about our May trip!
 F & G here we come!


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy
You should bring Luv!  I think you folks would love it.  I have to say, the food at Aulani is just OK, nothing to write home about.  But the activities, music nightly, etc more than make up for the eats.  Across the street, MonkeyPod has happy hour specials fit for us eastcoasters time.  And in the same area is a decent Mexican place, an Island Market that has a deli and any grocery needs you may have, plus a couple other places we have yet to try.  So it makes for a different kind of Disney experience but a good one. 

I will say this, get a rental car at the airport. Aulani is a bit remote so having one, not necessary, but if you want to venture out, sure is nice to have.  We got a great deal on a jeep from Advantage Rental, $278 from Mon-Sun.  Easy to deal with.  All others were asking $700 plus for a compact!

I will do my best to post photos as Disboards allow


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Nearly 36 hours without a post?! That's, that's, well. . .that's inconceivable! (Name that movie) *Luv* keeps after me to take her to Hawai'i since she's never been, and the lovely pics coming from *JT* aren't helping. We wound up watching YouTube videos last night of Aulani, most of them not terribly well done. I've been to Hawai'i--once--and did enjoy it, but it was years ago. I was stationed in AK, and there was a conference at Hickam AFB I attended. . .in late January/early February.  Most military installations will try to find you a room on base for such official temporary duty (TDY), but Hickam is quite popular as a conference destination across the branches of service as you might expect. So, darn it, they had to put me up at a Hilton. . .on the beach. . .at Waikiki. What a hardship! I mean, all the noise from the ocean; the easy access from the lobby directly to the beach meant those pesky tropical breezes were always a factor; and there were just too darn many restaurants from which to choose. It was the week of the Pro Bowl that year, and the primary hotel for those festivities was 100 yards down the beach. Tough, tough assignment, I tell you! And to make matters worse, I was called by my commander who said, "Butler, another two day conference just popped up there at Hickam, and I think J4 should be represented. Do you mind extending your TDY another couple of nights?"  Well, if I have to.  Sacrifices must be made.
> 
> Have fun, *JT*! I'm thinking you're headed out to CA and GCV soon?



Oh, such suffering and sacrifice Sleepy!  


For Luv:

Taken from Ama Ama:

















North Shore:


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Did you all see that they're opening "Voyeurs Lounge" at Riviera?   All kinds of new paid events coming to DVC!

Oh wait - maybe that's Voyageurs.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Did you all see that they're opening "Voyeurs Lounge" at Riviera?   All kinds of new paid events coming to DVC!




​



> Oh wait - maybe that's Voyageurs.






​Too funny Kathy!  


.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Oh, such suffering and sacrifice Sleepy!
> 
> 
> For Luv:
> 
> Taken from Ama Ama:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North Shore:


You are such a provocateur! Stop it!!


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Did you all see that they're opening "Voyeurs Lounge" at Riviera?   All kinds of new paid events coming to DVC!
> 
> Oh wait - maybe that's Voyageurs.


I figured that would fit right in with the casino lounge at Riviera. . .


----------



## Granny

*Kathy*....beautiful photographs!  Thank you for sharing.  

*Slydog*..."Have fun stormin’ da castle!"


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


>



Kathy...hope you don't mind, I took the liberty of updating the view in your picture...


 




Makes me want to cry.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Kathy...hope you don't mind, I took the liberty of updating the view in your picture...
> 
> 
> View attachment 381097
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me want to cry.



Looks kind of like a giant beached whale skeleton.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> You are such a provocateur! Stop it!!



Moi?


----------



## ErinC

Jimmy, if you need a pretty good meal in the Aulani area, I recommend the lobster and crab pizza at Pizza Corner across the street. We loved it. The owner was so nice to us and visited with us at our table. Of course, we had just rolled in to Aulani, and were still on Alabama time, but that was some really good pizza! He sent us back to resort with complimentary cinnamon rolls. We were sad that we didn't go back and have a second pizza later in the week. It's probably one of the only meals that we even still talk about. We never did try Monkeypod. I know everyone talks about it. 

Two weeks until the half marathon. Just finished my antibiotic and prednisone from this sinus infection I've got. Praying that none of my school children infect me with the flu, strep, and mono that I currently have floating around in my classroom. Stay away germs, stay away...


----------



## sleepydog25

The look I give when a student wants to high five me or shake my hand. . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Erin
Thanks for the heads up about Pizza Corner!  I saw it as we were wondering around over there.

Sleepy
I do have to say, the breakfast buffet at Aulani is good(we ate there last trip)and Ama Ama that KAT mentioned is tasty as well.  So I back up on my statement a bit about the food.  We are doing the Luau here tonight so will report back on that.

Today we are driving up to the Pipeline in hopes to see some big waves.  They are saying today waves may peak to 20', Sunday, up too 60'


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Jimmy* - the Almond Croissants are to die for . . .


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> *Jimmy* - the Almond Croissants are to die for . . .



*DDad*...I have to agree with this one.  I'm not really a cold pastry fan but I bet I ate about 10 of those almond croissants during our one week stay!    They are available at the Ulu Cafe.


*Jimmy.*..glad that you found Monkeypod happy hour.  That worked perfectly for Mrs. Granny and I as we'd go over and get the cheap appetizers and a libation.   We got that tip from Aulani concierge which I thought was great considering that she was pointing us away from Aulani for food options.   



jimmytammy said:


> We are doing the Luau here tonight so will report back on that.



Looking forward to hearing your impression of the luau.  We enjoyed it quite a bit, and you definitely don't go away hungry!


----------



## jimmytammy

Im such a klutz!! All this time I have been trying to download direct from phone to DIS when I forgot that from the Oct trip I was able to upload images to my email then post here.  Oh well, at least I can do so from DL now the right way

We just got back from the Pipeline.  I know its hard to tell but the waves were rough and at least 20' swells.  Knew  things were bad as we arrived rescue for were there trying to get someone to safety.  And all surfers were told to come in.  

The wind blown look!!


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> Im such a klutz!! All this time I have been trying to download direct from phone to DIS when I forgot that from the Oct trip I was able to upload images to my email then post here.  Oh well, at least I can do so from DL now the right way
> 
> We just got back from the Pipeline.  I know its hard to tell but the waves were rough and at least 20' swells.  Knew  things were bad as we arrived rescue for were there trying to get someone to safety.  And all surfers were told to come in.
> View attachment 381391
> The wind blown look!!
> View attachment 381392


Beautiful! Did you happen to see that guy with the ice cream cone while you were there. Oh, that's right, he lives on the island with no big cities (and from what I understand they now have no left shoes).


----------



## jimmytammy

Cindy
If he did have an ice cream cone, as windy as it was, got a feeling he didn't have very long


----------



## Lakegirl

jimmytammy said:


> Im such a klutz!! All this time I have been trying to download direct from phone to DIS when I forgot that from the Oct trip I was able to upload images to my email then post here.  Oh well, at least I can do so from DL now the right way
> 
> We just got back from the Pipeline.  I know its hard to tell but the waves were rough and at least 20' swells.  Knew  things were bad as we arrived rescue for were there trying to get someone to safety.  And all surfers were told to come in.


Looks like your having a blast.  Enjoy The Luau


----------



## sleepydog25

Okay, Groupies! Coming to you first with this inquiry: *Luv* and I will be on the DCL Christmas cruise this coming December, and we are planning to eat at both Remy and Palo as we have in each of our previous cruises. We were thinking of doing Palo and Remy on Christmas Eve and Christmas, respectively. However, we began to wonder if either (or both) of these two restaurants switched their menus for a major holiday. If it's a special menu with surprises for lack of a better term, we're okay with that. However, if they were to offer, say, turkey, dressing, and the fixings (or some other traditional foods), then we wouldn't want to spend that much money for something we make at home. Any of you cruising pros have the answer?


----------



## Crabby_Dan

Ok since it’s been pretty slow here on the VWL Groupies blog, I’m gonna share a bizarre story ( well it’s bizarre to me). I’ll try to give the short version.

Back in the late 80s and the 90s we used to stay off property with the kids and visit WDW on a daily basis. Back then Magic Kingdom was WDW to us. ( Though the year MGM Studios opened we tried to take the 2 teens to MGM, but it was closed due to capacity, so we dragged them kicking and screaming into EPCOT and they had a great time.)

When the 2nd litter came along ( that’s what I call the “oops” and the subsequent youngest DD mandated by the DW so the “oops” wouldn’t be an “only child”, since the older siblings were adults and had moved on) we discovered the Value Resorts and started staying on property. In 2003 we took the 2 older kids and the grandchildren to WDW, staying at All Star Movies. 

In 2009 we bought into DVC. We were so excited! We traveled to Disney every year with the 2 younger kids. We took the oldest daughter and her 2 kids down to WDW to stay in a Kidani 2 bdr. Twice! Great stuff. 

So fast forward to 2019. DD #1 is remarried with another young grandchild, so naturally we are excited to take our grandson to WDW. He’ll be 4 in 2020, so February 2020 is our target date for a Disney trip. The DW and I thought maybe a Studio at Poly would be a nice place for a family of 4 to stay. Or I offered a Savannah view Studio at Jambo House. Or maybe a 2 bedroom at VWL?

“Dad”, she says, “ can’t we stay at that Resort that had all the movie characters? Like we did that other time with the kids? It was more fun for the kids.”

My jaw dropped to the floor!  You mean in the Value Studios with the double beds, the standing room only bus rides, the cheerleader groups chanting on the lawn?

So there’s my story. Apparently DVC isn’t for everyone.


----------



## sleepydog25

Great story, *Dan*! What that humorous (or bizarre as you put it) story shows is that what Disney built in prior generations is the magic of Disney, those iconic characters and figures. THAT'S what keep bringing us and our kids back. My honest question is, will Disney's focused shift to superheroes and Star Wars spark the same imagination and engender the same devotion as Mickey, Minnie, Donald, et.al.?


----------



## jimmytammy

The Aulani Luau was well worth it!  I have heard so many stories about the food being bad/not good at a Luau, show being so so, etc.  This was beyond expectations and would do again for sure.  Other than a brief siting of Moana, it stayed to a very traditional style show, deep in history and its roots.  At times it was emotional as the narrators spoke about the area, how their ancestors had settled in Ko Olina, and when they were young, their mom and dad would take them up to particular area to visit, and how their moms ashes were spread there.  I found myself choking back tears thinking of my own Ohana back home.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dan
I love this story!  You know, we once loved the All Star Sports.  And even after buying into VWL, we would find ourselves longing to stay there, maybe a night or two, to tack onto our trip at the start, save those pricey weekend points.  But the last time T and I tried sleeping in one of those double beds, we didn't.  We were tossing and turning all night.  I guess a king size in a DVC resort does spoil us, so much so we looked at the mattress tag at BWV one stay, went home and purchased our own

So after that last value stay, we all agreed we would stay at a mod(BTW, Coronado Springs is our fave in that dept, and am reminded each time I pull up there of the Eagles Hotel California album, which we now change the words of said song to Hotel Coronado)or Springhill at Flamingo Crossings, depending on price.

DVC really did make a snob of me


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Crabby_Dan said:


> “Dad”, she says, “ can’t we stay at that Resort that had all the movie characters? Like we did that other time with the kids? It was more fun for the kids.”
> 
> My jaw dropped to the floor!  You mean in the Value Studios with the double beds, the standing room only bus rides, the cheerleader groups chanting on the lawn?
> 
> So there’s my story. Apparently DVC isn’t for everyone.



Nostalgia can be strong!  

17 years later the double beds may not be quite the same as one remembers.


----------



## Crabby_Dan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> 17 years later the double beds may not be quite the same as one remembers.



Methinks this will be true. Lol. Unfortunately I remember them very well


----------



## Crabby_Dan

jimmytammy said:


> DVC really did make a snob of me



Disney snob here too 

I tell people the reason I bought into DVC- it wasn’t to save money, or because I fell in love with a resort, or even because I love Disney- it was for the beds and the towels. Honest to goodness truth!!  I said to myself, “Crabby Dan, if I’ve gotta go to Disney every year, I’m not staying in Value Resorts with their uncomfortable double beds and the postage stamp towels!!!

We were staying at DVC for the 1st time on a co-worker’s points.  Our 1st ever “no kids” Disney vacation for our 25th anniversary. I fell in love .

So the DVC salesman collared us and tried to get us to go tour DVC. Free ice cream for attending. I kept telling the wife, NO! Awe come on, she says, it’s free ice cream!  Ok, I say, on one condition. If I weaken and start to give in, you gotta promise me you’ll tell me “DON’T Do anything STUPID!!” I promise, she says.

I walk out in a daze  with my ice cream and freshly signed documents. I ask, What happened to “DON’T do anything STUPID?!!”

“Oops”, she says.

As everyone on DIS Boards says, the most expensive ice cream on the planet.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dan
That’s an awesomely funny story
Thanks so much for sharing as I read this and my wife and me are dying laughing!!


----------



## jimmytammy

We just went to a very new but best I have ever done Dvc mixology at Aulani
If you get here please put it on your agenda


----------



## ErinC

Dan,
    We’ve had DVC since our oldest was around 7. Her first trip was to ASMusic. She was young enough that we had the king room and she was in a pack in play. I still have fond memories of that trip. We then moved on to moderates because DH and I just can’t sleep in any full size bed together and kids wouldn’t squeeze in a pack n play anymore. The younger two don’t really even have any memories of those trips, it’s pretty much always been DVC. Several years ago they started whining about never getting to stay at the “cool” hotels. They hate OLD (and they stress OLD) key west. I looked one time and considered maybe doing it for a weekend just to make them happy. But then I look at the cash price of the values and think, Why do that when I can use my points and have a much nicer place? So now I just tell them they can grow up and pay cash for wherever they want to stay! Lol. I can totally relate to your story!


----------



## Spartan86

I tried to search the thread for the answer however I didn’t come up with anything definitive. Regarding the balconies on one bedrooms at VWL: There is one, and it is off of the living room correct? The virtual tour at Dave’s shows a sitting area off of the living room and bedroom, but the tour is of a ground floor unit. Thanks!


----------



## The Jackal

Spartan86 said:


> I tried to search the thread for the answer however I didn’t come up with anything definitive. Regarding the balconies on one bedrooms at VWL: There is one, and it is off of the living room correct? The virtual tour at Dave’s shows a sitting area off of the living room and bedroom, but the tour is of a ground floor unit. Thanks!


They appear to just have a balcony off the living room.


----------



## LeslieLou

We have owned at VWL since 2011 and never stayed there  (we have stayed at the lodge in that timeframe) 

We have our first official stay in May. I’m really looking forward to it! I need to read up on all the changes (way behind...)


----------



## sleepydog25

Spartan86 said:


> I tried to search the thread for the answer however I didn’t come up with anything definitive. Regarding the balconies on one bedrooms at VWL: There is one, and it is off of the living room correct? The virtual tour at Dave’s shows a sitting area off of the living room and bedroom, but the tour is of a ground floor unit. Thanks!


Possibly what you saw in the virtual tour was the most coveted area at VWL. There are some 1BRs (and a few 2BRs) that straddle the perimeter of the VWL lobby (usually called a "corner room"), thus have an expanded footprint. We stayed in one of those 1BR beauties three years ago and, yes, it had two balconies: one off the living room and one off the bedroom. Both balconies faced the same direction, too. However, by far, most of the 1BRs at VWL will only have a single balcony off the living room area. Your choice of 1BRs as you likely noticed are either lake side or the "quiet" side, aka bus stop side. The quiet side is a better descriptor as you can't even see the bus stop, and it is, indeed, serene and lovely.

And  to the Groupies *@Spartan86* *, @The Jackal , @LeslieLou * We're glad you found your way to this thread and hope you'll all check in from time to time. Hopefully, you'll find our home thread a fun and welcoming respite. If any of you so choose, I'll be happy to add your names and dates to Page 1 for future trips--just shoot me a message. *Leslie*, I think you'll find VWL (and, yes, you'll find most of us continue to call it VWL ) a wonderful place to recharge your batteries after long days in the park. It has changed a great deal the past few years yet still remains our go-to spot and our second home.

Again, welcome to friendliest bunch on the Dis!


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Okay, Groupies! Coming to you first with this inquiry: *Luv* and I will be on the DCL Christmas cruise this coming December, and we are planning to eat at both Remy and Palo as we have in each of our previous cruises. We were thinking of doing Palo and Remy on Christmas Eve and Christmas, respectively. However, we began to wonder if either (or both) of these two restaurants switched their menus for a major holiday. If it's a special menu with surprises for lack of a better term, we're okay with that. However, if they were to offer, say, turkey, dressing, and the fixings (or some other traditional foods), then we wouldn't want to spend that much money for something we make at home. Any of you cruising pros have the answer?




*Sleepy*...I don't think you got a response to this and I didn't want it to get lost in the shuffle.  I know we have some big time cruisers in the Groupies (hello @bobbiwoz !) and hopefully someone can answer your question.  Of course you might get a faster response on the Cruise Line forum but I wanted to bump this too.


----------



## Granny

Crabby_Dan said:


> “Dad”, she says, “ can’t we stay at that Resort that had all the movie characters? Like we did that other time with the kids? It was more fun for the kids.”
> 
> My jaw dropped to the floor!  You mean in the Value Studios with the double beds, the standing room only bus rides, the cheerleader groups chanting on the lawn?
> 
> So there’s my story. Apparently DVC isn’t for everyone.





Crabby_Dan said:


> So the DVC salesman collared us and tried to get us to go tour DVC. Free ice cream for attending. I kept telling the wife, NO! Awe come on, she says, it’s free ice cream!  Ok, I say, on one condition. If I weaken and start to give in, you gotta promise me you’ll tell me “DON’T Do anything STUPID!!” I promise, she says.
> 
> I walk out in a daze  with my ice cream and freshly signed documents. I ask, What happened to “DON’T do anything STUPID?!!”
> 
> “Oops”, she says.
> 
> As everyone on DIS Boards says, the most expensive ice cream on the planet.




*Dan*...you are becoming one of the best story tellers on the Groupie thread!  

You've got to make it to a Groupie meet sometime to regale us with your stories in person!  I think you could give our dear friend Eliza (one of the Groupie's earlier storytellers) a run for the money!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> *Sleepy*...I don't think you got a response to this and I didn't want it to get lost in the shuffle.  I know we have some big time cruisers in the Groupies (hello @bobbiwoz !) and hopefully someone can answer your question.  Of course you might get a faster response on the Cruise Line forum but I wanted to bump this too.


Thanks, *Granny*! Yeah, we (as in *Luv*) posted on the Cruise Line Forum, too, but so far no responses.  Thanks for the bump!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:
			
		

> The Aulani Luau was well worth it! I have heard so many stories about the food being bad/not good at a Luau, show being so so, etc. This was beyond expectations and would do again for sure. Other than a brief siting of Moana, it stayed to a very traditional style show, deep in history and its roots. At times it was emotional as the narrators spoke about the area, how their ancestors had settled in Ko Olina, and when they were young, their mom and dad would take them up to particular area to visit, and how their moms ashes were spread there. I found myself choking back tears thinking of my own Ohana back home.





jimmytammy said:


> We just went to a very new but best I have ever done Dvc mixology at Aulani
> If you get here please put it on your agenda




*Jimmy*....thank you for the pictures, and great that you enjoyed the luau and the mixology class.  It sounds like you are finding Aulani as special of a resort as so many of us have also.  Just a beautiful place to unwind and soak in the Pacific paradise.


----------



## jimmytammy

Well, the 1st leg of our trip is winding down today.  We are headed out to the airport around 10:30 for a 1:20 flight, arrive in Long Beach, CA around 8:50pm, then on to Disneyland.  There is a storm brewing up out over the ocean near HI, with gusts expected up to 60 mph.  Its about 200 miles from here now, so hoping we can get out before the worst hits.  

We have had a great, relaxing trip so far.  Our 1st time here, we really had a tough time adjusting to the time change.  But we grasped it better this time, even staying in bed til 8am yesterday!  

Aulani is a beautiful resort with massive amounts of theming.  Joe Rohde was very instrumental in its theming, and he and the Imagineers of the day did a good job of holding on to the history of this area.


----------



## Corinne

Safe travels Jimmy! I personally love DL! It’s been years since we’ve visited.


----------



## Spartan86

Thank you *Sleepy*! We were to have stayed in December but had to cancel due to a medical emergency. Looking forward to staying soon. We have stayed at “that other place” next door and love the complex. Have a great time at DL. BTW, Fantasmic is a whole different experience there. I hope you get to see it.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Well, the 1st leg of our trip is winding down today.  We are headed out to the airport around 10:30 for a 1:20 flight, arrive in Long Beach, CA around 8:50pm, then on to Disneyland.  There is a storm brewing up out over the ocean near HI, with gusts expected up to 60 mph.  Its about 200 miles from here now, so hoping we can get out before the worst hits.
> 
> We have had a great, relaxing trip so far.  Our 1st time here, we really had a tough time adjusting to the time change.  But we grasped it better this time, even staying in bed til 8am yesterday!
> 
> Aulani is a beautiful resort with massive amounts of theming.  Joe Rohde was very instrumental in its theming, and he and the Imagineers of the day did a good job of holding on to the history of this area.



Have to love those storms for the tail winds though - you'll probably land around 6PM!  haha


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> Jen, that reminds me of "Dances With Wolves" as the Native Americans say Tatanka often in the movie, which reminds me of some songs from the movie that play in the lobby and surrounding grounds of our beloved Lodgewhich then leads me back to one of the songs which is titled "The Buffalo Hunt"
> I sure am glad our Tatanka is back in there rightful "home" where they belong!
> 
> Ron, great to see you here, we understand life has a way of getting in the way of other things, but you are still here, thats what matters to us groupies.


This is an old comment I'm bringing back up, but I tossed on Dances with Wolves downstairs just to have some sound in the house (I hate a quiet house). I haven't seen the movie in over a decade and had forgotten the music for it. So, here I am entranced by a war scene of all things all the while my mind is slipping into a WL coma listening to the music. LOL


----------



## DVC Jen

twinklebug said:


> This is an old comment I'm bringing back up, but I tossed on Dances with Wolves downstairs just to have some sound in the house (I hate a quiet house). I haven't seen the movie in over a decade and had forgotten the music for it. So, here I am entranced by a war scene of all things all the while my mind is slipping into a WL coma listening to the music. LOL




Mousehouseradio plays the WL music on Sunday, Wednesday and Friday afternoons at 2 eastern.


----------



## ErinC

DVC Jen said:


> Mousehouseradio plays the WL music on Sunday, Wednesday and Friday afternoons at 2 eastern.



Is that on the web, or is that an app?


----------



## Granny

ErinC said:


> Is that on the web, or is that an app?



Looks like its a web site:   http://www.mousehouseradio.com/


----------



## Crabby_Dan

Granny said:


> *Dan*...you are becoming one of the best story tellers on the Groupie thread!
> 
> You've got to make it to a Groupie meet sometime to regale us with your stories in person! I think you could give our dear friend Eliza (one of the Groupie's earlier storytellers) a run for the money!




Ha!  I’ve only got about 5 stories, so I keep telling the same ones over and over again.   “Stop me if you’ve heard this before.....”

I’d love to make a Groupie Meet. In fact it’s like the only item on my bucket list. 
( Some folks say I’m not very ambitious . I prefer to think I’m just easily entertained- you know, simple things for simple minds)

Unfortunately, I seem to be out of sync with the Groupies. My newly acquired VWL points don’t kick in until my 2020 use year, so my first scheduled VWL stay wouldn’t be until December 2020.


----------



## Crabby_Dan

ErinC said:


> I looked one time and considered maybe doing it for a weekend just to make them happy. But then I look at the cash price of the values and think, Why do that when I can use my points and have a much nicer place? So now I just tell them they can grow up and pay cash for wherever they want to stay! Lol. I can totally relate to your story!



That was my first reaction too.  But then I thought about it.  Maybe DD #1 has a point!  I could just rent out my points and use the cash to book Value rooms. 

Then the light bulb came on  .

I looked at the Dear Wife and asked- “do you think you’d want to go to Disney in February AND March next year?” 

I bet you can guess what she said.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I just saw the Ron Miller passed away yesterday.  Kind of sad to lose one of the remaining connections to Walt Disney.  I grew up watching and enjoying many movies that were done under his watch and production at Disney.  RIP Mr. Miller.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I just saw the Ron Miller passed away yesterday.  Kind of sad to lose one of the remaining connections to Walt Disney.  I grew up watching and enjoying many movies that were done under his watch and production at Disney.  RIP Mr. Miller.


One of his last interviews: From December 2018
https://nobhillgazette.com/the-interview-with-ron-miller-life-in-the-magic-kingdom/

For Ron, who wasn't at the top for long, but made some major impacts on the place we call home:


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> One of his last interviews: From December 2018
> https://nobhillgazette.com/the-interview-with-ron-miller-life-in-the-magic-kingdom/
> 
> For Ron, who wasn't at the top for long, but made some major impacts on the place we call home:



Thanks for sharing the article twinklebug!  I enjoyed.

Oh - and it reminded me.  I quite like Silverado wine too.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Just catching up . . . 

*Jimmy & Family* . . safe travels!

*Crabby* . . . . . not hard to see where you _MAY_ have picked up your name. 

And just a reminder, speaking of balconies . . . VWL does have _at least one_ studio with no balcony at all!  Stayed there, done that.  Sorry, can't remember the room number, but it was an odd number room (or _The Quiet Side_ as *Sleepy* mentioned)


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> And just a reminder, speaking of balconies . . . VWL does have _at least one_ studio with no balcony at all! Stayed there, done that. Sorry, can't remember the room number, but it was an odd number room (or _The Quiet Side_ as *Sleepy* mentioned)



That's room 4533, on the lake side of VWL.  It's the only villa with no balcony there.


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Have to love those storms for the tail winds though - you'll probably land around 6PM!  haha


We left late and arrived 1 hour earlier than posted time!!  It was one major tailwind 
UBER picked us up within 5 mins and we were OTW.  Arrived to a very beautiful GCV resort.  It evoked the same feelings in me as when I first walked into WL with a look of wow on my face.  
We have yet to hit the park as we are moving slow...east coast time, Hawaii time, west coast time, my mind is telling me one thing but my body is saying Whoa Cowboy!!


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I just saw the Ron Miller passed away yesterday.  Kind of sad to lose one of the remaining connections to Walt Disney.  I grew up watching and enjoying many movies that were done under his watch and production at Disney.  RIP Mr. Miller.


I saw this yesterday too.  I too am a by product of that era of movies and shows.  I can imagine he, Diane, Walt and Lilly having a big reunion about now


----------



## sleepydog25

Crabby_Dan said:


> Ha!  I’ve only got about 5 stories, so I keep telling the same ones over and over again.   “Stop me if you’ve heard this before.....”
> 
> I’d love to make a Groupie Meet. In fact it’s like the only item on my bucket list.
> ( Some folks say I’m not very ambitious . I prefer to think I’m just easily entertained- you know, simple things for simple minds)
> 
> Unfortunately, I seem to be out of sync with the Groupies. My newly acquired VWL points don’t kick in until my 2020 use year, so my first scheduled VWL stay wouldn’t be until December 2020.


Ha! We must be long lost brothers. I, too, only have about 5 stories, and I repeat them all the time. While I'm not often called crabby to my face (except by my wife), a couple of years ago I was cast as Norman Thayer in ON GOLDEN POND, a role which my daughter claimed was "typecasting."

As for 2020 and VWL, that's our goal, as well. We have a Christmas cruise this year (preceded by two days at the Lodge), but we're planning a full 10-day stay at our home in 2020. Perhaps that will shape up as a good Groupie Meet year for those who've yet to have a holiday meet.


KAT4DISNEY said:


> I quite like Silverado wine too.


My quote would be, "I quite like _______ wine, too." Just pick a vineyard, vintner, or varietal and chances are great I like it. . .


----------



## DVC Jen

ErinC said:


> Is that on the web, or is that an app?




Website - but you can listen via the app - all radio for shoutcast


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> My quote would be, "I quite like _______ wine, too." Just pick a vineyard, vintner, or varietal and chances are great I like it. . .



  Yes, that may apply here too.    Although - Silverado specifically has been a favorite in the past.   

It's a funny thing - moved to Nevada from MN where they have liquor stores separate from grocery stores.  Nevada?  Liquor, slot machines - grocery stores have it all!  And create a six pack of wine and you get a nice discount.  There are perks in living close to Napa and having a grocery store that serves the CA region.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yes, that may apply here too.    Although - Silverado specifically has been a favorite in the past.
> 
> It's a funny thing - moved to Nevada from MN where they have liquor stores separate from grocery stores.  Nevada?  Liquor, slot machines - grocery stores have it all!  And create a six pack of wine and you get a nice discount.  There are perks in living close to Napa and having a grocery store that serves the CA region.


Wow, and I thought it odd that the grocery stores in Florida sold fireworks. (and beer/wine... gotta have alcohol when setting off things that go boom!)


----------



## TCRAIG

sleepydog25 said:


> Ha! We must be long lost brothers. I, too, only have about 5 stories, and I repeat them all the time. While I'm not often called crabby to my face (except by my wife), a couple of years ago I was cast as Norman Thayer in ON GOLDEN POND, a role which my daughter claimed was "typecasting."
> 
> As for 2020 and VWL, that's our goal, as well. We have a Christmas cruise this year (preceded by two days at the Lodge), but we're planning a full 10-day stay at our home in 2020. Perhaps that will shape up as a good Groupie Meet year for those who've yet to have a holiday meet.
> My quote would be, "I quite like _______ wine, too." Just pick a vineyard, vintner, or varietal and chances are great I like it. . .


Does Diet Pepsi count?


----------



## Dizny Dad

Except at WDW.


----------



## sleepydog25

TCRAIG said:


> Does Diet Pepsi count?


Sure! Yep, Silverado is a nice vineyard. I used to be preferential toward Napa and Argentina, but after owning a wine shop for a few years, I learned to appreciate a multitude of wines. I never paid myself, but I did allow for me to buy the wines I carried at wholesale price which afforded me the chance to sample many wines I might never have otherwise. Now, my tastes run a bit more inexpensively since I'm out of that business. I did learn, however, that the worst factor to determine a wine's worth is the cost. More dollars does not translate to better wine. In fact, there have been some well-circulated research that indicates even most professionals--given a truly blind tasting--are as likely to choose an inexpensive wine over a more expensive wine if both are well-crafted. Our go to store that carries wine is Trader Joe's. We have one an hour away, so once a month we'll drive over there for a lot of their already fine food items, and I'll load up on wine. I can get a case of very tasty wines for an average of about $9 a bottle, and that doesn't include 2-Buck Chuck (which is that price for a reason).


----------



## jimmytammy

Speaking of Silverado, Tammy had a very nice glass of Cab Sauv. yesterday at Carthay Circle.  The food was tasty too!
I had the Salmon


Our room at GCV


Guardians of  the Galaxy


Really had a great time on Incredicoaster, and Radiator Springs Racers is very cool too


----------



## ArielSRL

I;m here and trying to catch up.



KAT4DISNEY said:


> 4533 is THAT villa.





twinklebug said:


> What is "THAT villa"? Is it the one with no balcony?





KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yes, the no balcony villa is 4533. The strange thing is that the condo drawings show it having one but it's been the one reported to not have it.



Another strange thing is that Touring Plans doesn't even indicate that is a studio room. They don't even list that room number. I know because I always request 4531 and when I saw Granny's map I was wondering why I never requested 4533. Well because it doesn't exist on the TP site and that's where I request my rooms from.



Brian Noble said:


> I go back and forth between OKW and VWL as the favorites among the ones I've visited (also BLT, BCV, BWV, and SSR). The units are large, well-appointed, and the verandahs/patios are HUGE. Also, the resort just whispers "island time" everywhere you look. Somehow it's the only other of the six I've been at aside from VWL that managed to evoke a "sense of place" with me.


I am highly considering adding on our direct purchase in a few years at OKW. And I have never even stayed there. But I've tried before. My other option is SSR but OKW has the same point cost (higher dues though) but a longer contract.

I am behind so I have no idea if your situation is ongoing but thinking of you and hoping for any ease of pain in your situation.


----------



## TCRAIG

Dizny Dad said:


> Except at WDW.


Yup - I have to BYODP


----------



## rkstocke5609

jimmytammy said:


> Speaking of Silverado, Tammy had a very nice glass of Cab Sauv. yesterday at Carthay Circle.  The food was tasty too!
> I had the Salmon
> View attachment 382023
> 
> Our room at GCV
> View attachment 382024
> 
> Guardians of  the Galaxy
> View attachment 382025
> 
> Really had a great time on Incredicoaster, and Radiator Springs Racers is very cool too
> View attachment 382026



Jimmy, glad to hear you’re having a fun trip!  Aulani is on our list, and after 2 trips to VGC the whole DL/CA experience has a very special spot in my heart.  I hope you enjoyed Carthay Circle as much as we did, I really enjoyed the meal, the atmosphere, & especially some drink I had from the menu (it said it was Walt’s favorite, scotch over crushed ice with lemon peel — I think it was called a Scotch Mist if memory serves...)

I’m getting the itch to return to California to see the reimaginations or California Screamin’ & ToT into GOTG along with the StarWars land....

I also think I’d like to see 60’ waves......Lake Superior has 15-20 during a November storm (record is 28.8), so 60’ would be a great.

Can’t wait to see more pictures and impressions of DL/CA.


----------



## twokats

sleepydog25 said:


> As for 2020 and VWL, that's our goal, as well. We have a Christmas cruise this year (preceded by two days at the Lodge), but we're planning a full 10-day stay at our home in 2020. Perhaps that will shape up as a good Groupie Meet year for those who've yet to have a holiday meet.



Looks like 2020 will be a good year.  It is looking like that will be the next time that Kati and I can make it for a December trip.

Hope all the groupies have been staying warm and well.  Texas is a soggy mess.  It has been a really wet year, plus with the temperature swings that we have going on.  80's and then 30's by the same evening!!!   Luckily when we have rain it is always above freezing.


----------



## ArielSRL

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks for all the Birthday well wishes folks!!!
> 
> Life is good around here. In 2 days we are off to Hawaii for a 4 night stay at Waikiki then 6 nights at Aulani, followed by 5 nights at GCV(our 1st time ever in Disneyland!!) Its a long trip but wanted to make the most of flight time as possible.


Happy Belated Birthday! I hope you are enjoying your trip. If my calculations are correct, it is coming to an end soon. I wanted to say that I wanted t combine DLR and Aulani in a few years (2022 or 2023) bc of that very reason. We are in GA so we rarely head out to the west coast. But DH says it will be too much to do both so now its just a DLR plan and I guess Aulani will have to be in the works for further down the road. Oh well.


----------



## jimmytammy

Ron
Carthay Circle was very good!  I had an old fashion that was probably the best I have ever had.

Ariel
Thanks for the Bday wishes I think now that we have done DL, we would have no issue just flying back out here, do DL andmaybe after a few days, rent a car and drive north to see more of Calif. rather than combine Hawaii and DL.  Then catch Southwest somewhere back to NC.


----------



## jimmytammy

We ate at Cafe Orleans last night(Had to have the Monte Cristo)and it was very good.  An observation...the food seems better here at DL than WDW.  Maybe its just the excitement of something new, but my bunch feels the same way.  Not saying we dont like WDW food, but we are a bit more selective about which places we eat in WDW.  Seems since the DDP came into place, the food has been dumbed down a bit at WDW, like we will accept anything.  


Found Mr. Toad.  This was our 1st experience with Mr. Toad and I very much enjoyed him driving us around.  Our 1st trip to WDW was in 1999 and my understanding is Winnie The Pooh opened just before we got there, and Mr. Toad had to make way for him.  I like Pooh, but there could definitely be room for Mr. Toad again


Look who was riding the Carousel!  You see a lot more characters here.


----------



## sleepydog25

I don't think your observation about the food is off at all,* JT*.  Many who visit both DL and WDW posit that the food at the former is of a better quality. We found the same thing, and I believe it's for the exact reason you state--the DDP. I don't mean to denigrate those who go on the plan (heck, we used it a couple of times years ago), but it stands to reason that if you pay one mass price for a product, it will be produced in those general terms. Further, as so many articulate, Disney is in the business of making money, so if they offer a package, it suits their bottom line, i.e., they make more than they would otherwise. At any rate, the food items at DL seem more freshly made with more attention to detail in many instances. A couple of years ago, we had the pico de gallo that was a condiment at Rancho Zocalo (I think that's the name), and it was amazingly fresh and bright, as though you'd stepped into a good Tex-Mex joint that had house made salsa. If you have to make your product to get people to buy it, seems logical you'd make a good version versus making food to which people have already "bought" into. It's a tenuous, mostly anecdotal observation, but I still hold it to be true.


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> If you have to make your product to get people to buy it, seems logical you'd make a good version versus making food to which people have already "bought" into. It's a tenuous, mostly anecdotal observation, but I still hold it to be true.



Yep, this is it!  It describes what's going on.  WDW is a destination vacation, DL is a local visit with the occasional tourist(that would be me).  So it goes to say, the locals are going to be a harder sell, you better serve up the best or they will go home and eat, or stop at a place otw home, rather than spend their money in the parks.  Even the QS places are good.  Not sub par food, but tasty.  Had one of those talked often about corn dogs.  I dont order them most places because they are never cooked well enough for me.  This one was done well, had a good taste and loved the crunchy feel on the outside.  I would never order a corn dog in WDW.

Dont get me wrong folks, I am not bashing WDW.  I love WDW and feel very fortunate to be able to go there often.  But WDW could take some lessons from DL in the food area.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Dont get me wrong folks, I am not bashing WDW. I love WDW and feel very fortunate to be able to go there often. But WDW could take some lessons from DL in the food area.





sleepydog25 said:


> Many who visit both DL and WDW posit that the food at the former is of a better quality.



*Jimmy.*..I have to agree with you and Sleepy.    And Jimmy, I think you hit the nail on the head...WDW has a "captive audience" while DL is mostly a day trip for locals who have many other eating options (including going home).  So the price/value of food at DL has to be better.

How have the crowds been at DL?  When we went last April they were really crowded.  And unfortunately, the main coaster, Fantasmic and World of Color were all down when we were there.  

Have you gone to see "Frozen" at the Hyperion theater?  Even if you aren't a big fan of the movie, it's well worth seeing at DL.  The theater and the experience are pretty amazing.


----------



## Lakegirl

Brian Noble said:


> I go back and forth between OKW and VWL as the favorites among the ones I've visited (also BLT, BCV, BWV, and SSR). The units are large, well-appointed, and the verandahs/patios are HUGE. Also, the resort just whispers "island time" everywhere you look. Somehow it's the only other of the six I've been at aside from VWL that managed to evoke a "sense of place" be.


Do you have a favorite section of OKW?


----------



## jimmytammy

Lakegirl said:


> Do you have a favorite section of OKW?


I dont mean to hone in, but we like the Turtle Pond area.  Its quiet, not a far walk to the front, and if in a 1 bed, the bathroom layout affords all involved a bit more privacy


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> *Jimmy.*..I have to agree with you and Sleepy.    And Jimmy, I think you hit the nail on the head...WDW has a "captive audience" while DL is mostly a day trip for locals who have many other eating options (including going home).  So the price/value of food at DL has to be better.
> 
> How have the crowds been at DL?  When we went last April they were really crowded.  And unfortunately, the main coaster, Fantasmic and World of Color were all down when we were there.
> 
> Have you gone to see "Frozen" at the Hyperion theater?  Even if you aren't a big fan of the movie, it's well worth seeing at DL.  The theater and the experience are pretty amazing.



Crowds are manageable. Monday was bit more crowded at CA but I believe it was more related to it being Anaheim Mighty Ducks day, because we saw a lot of folks wearing jerseys, t shirts and sweats with Ducks on them.  But Tues-Wed have been very manageable. 

 Incredicoaster has been open and we are going to ride again today(if rain co-operates)!  I screamed my head off on that one.  I told T it is now my favorite coaster, it has it all, fast take off(like RNRC), high and low drops, great banked turns, great surprise drops, and an upside down loop.  The only thing, and its really not needed, that would make it the ultimate coaster fans dream ride, one of those really high(been on one at Busch Gardens Williamsburg, Apollos Chariot, 285' up)drops.  And seriously, it is so long, and so fast, and all it has, it really is an ultimate coaster fans dream already, IMO.  Fantastmic, to be honest, I dont know if its been going on or not, and WOC won't be going until Feb. 22.  But we have had enough to see and do so dont feel like I have missed anything.

I would have missed Frozen had it not been for you!  It is WAYYYYYYYYY better than its cuz in FL. I was amazed at a quick change of wardrobe of Elsa on the stairs, to the point of a "wow, how did they do that" moment. I feel the shows in general here are done better than FL.  Makes me wonder if there is so much more talent in this concentrated area that DL can be more selective. Maybe based on it being LA/Hollyweird, maybe not.  I have to say, I have seen a lot "actress/actor" looking types around here.  Its funny, no disrespect to anyone, but a lot of long haired, skinny blonds with the exact same hairdo.  Its like they all came from a screen-test straight over to DL
I did have one semi celeb encounter.  And it took me 2 days raking my brain on who she was.  Her name is Elizabeth Mitchell.  I saw her and another lady eating lunch at Carthay Circle on Mon.  She was in Lost, Revolution and played Mrs Claus in Santa Clause 2 among other things.

And there are more shows in general.  We saw The Laughing Stock Co at the Diamond Horseshoe yesterday, though cheesy(think HDDR)it was done well, had my tickle bone active.  Then we saw a show at the Royal Theatre, Beauty and the Beast.  Not what I was expecting(was thinking condensed version of the same at HS), instead, a couple narrators were telling story but incorporating themselves into it, which made for a funny re-telling of the story.


----------



## jimmytammy

Got to ride in the front of the Monorail.  I know the driver was getting a kick out of me as I was like a kid in a candy store as I was craning my neck looking out the window and soaking it all in.  I was thinking back on a recent article I read by Bob Gurr(a few of y'all know the story of his signature at TOTWL)as he spoke how Walt was getting antsy to get the Monorail underway after then VP Richard Nixon finally got the ribbon cut with Walts help(scissors weren't sharp enough).  Walt told Bob to hop in the driver seat much to Bobs uneasy feeling with it.  The doors opened and Walt pushed Nixon onboard, and left the secret service standing with mouths open.  Bob said as they circled around he began to realize he and Walt may be arrested once back at the start...they had just kidnapped the Vice President of the USA!!
 

Here are the 2 guys I mentioned in the BATB show who took it too a very comical level


The Laughing Stock Co. at the Diamond Horseshoe.  The balcony was where Walt dropped to the stage to entertain the crowd on he and Lillys anniversary a night or or so before DL opening in 55


----------



## jimmytammy

I am amazed at how many characters are available to see, even on a whim. We saw these lovely ladies as we exited Great Moments with Mr Lincoln


The bench from Griffith Park where Walt sat and watched his daughters ride the carousel and he been to dream up DL


HM


Some may recognize this fellow


----------



## jimmytammy

The light is still on in Walts Apt.


----------



## ArielSRL

Granny said:


> So...since Jimmy has opened up the subject of Hawaii and Aulani....
> 
> I don't think we've talked about the new Atlantis resort planned to be built next to Aulani, have we?  I apologize if we have...sometimes I can't remember what we've covered here or not.
> 
> In any event, here's a rendering of a proposed new Atlantis resort that will be built next to Aulani...
> 
> 
> View attachment 379748
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who are not familiar with Aulani, it is the brown building in the right side of the picture.  The white building behind Aulani is the Four Seasons.  And the spaceship is the new Atlantis.
> 
> Interesting, to say the least.  They put the rooms up front and the pool features in back (very near to the road as you can see in the picture).
> 
> So anyone on the fence about visiting Aulani, this would be the time to go!   That Battleship Gallactica resort will definitely affect some of the views at Aulani.  Not so much obstruct the ocean view but just be in the peripheral vision all the time.  And for those rooms facing the Atlantis, they will have a straight shot look at the resort instead of the current ocean views (even though they are mostly not classified as Ocean View).
> 
> There goes the neighborhood!


What in the what is that monstrosity??? Ugggggggly. There is absolutely no way for us to go now and probably not for several years so I guess we will get to see that horrible mess once we do.


----------



## sleepydog25

Great pics, *JT*! The characters ARE a lot more available there, and you often see them spontaneously appearing unlike at the World. Such a more intimate and satisfying feeling in many ways. Last year, *Luv*, DD, and I got to ride in the front of the monorail*. Luv* and I also did it on her surprise BD trip a few years before that. Like you, I was such a kid sitting up there! We waited a good 35-40 minutes this last time, but it's worth the wait. There is an unmistakable sense of nostalgia at DL you just don't get at WDW. Your photo of the bench reminded me of one of our favorite Disney movies: _Saving Mr. Banks. _Keep the pics coming!


----------



## ArielSRL

sleepydog25 said:


> Nearly 36 hours without a post?! That's, that's, well. . .that's inconceivable! (Name that movie) *Luv* keeps after me to take her to Hawai'i since she's never been, and the lovely pics coming from *JT* aren't helping. We wound up watching YouTube videos last night of Aulani, most of them not terribly well done.


Someone has probably already answered, but "Princess Bride" would be the movie.

You should see all the promo material for Aulani on the Disney Travel Agents website. Oh as soon as I did the training I knew we had to go experience it. It is very well done.


----------



## sleepydog25

ArielSRL said:


> Someone has probably already answered, but "Princess Bride" would be the movie.


You got it!


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Looks kind of like a giant beached whale skeleton.





ArielSRL said:


> What in the what is that monstrosity??? Ugggggggly. There is absolutely no way for us to go now and probably not for several years so I guess we will get to see that horrible mess once we do.





*Kathy & Renee*...I apologize...I was trying to be funny with Jimmy's view picture from Aulani.  What I did was take his beautiful view photo, and just pasted in a clipping of Battlestar Galactica





 



Although the actual Atlantis plans look a little bit like the space ship!   


So I plead guilty to committing humor by sarcasm.  I fall on the mercy of the court.  



.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> *Kathy & Renee*...I apologize...I was trying to be funny with Jimmy's view picture from Aulani.  What I did was take his beautiful view photo, and just pasted in a clipping of Battlestar Galactica
> 
> 
> View attachment 382414
> 
> 
> View attachment 382415
> 
> 
> 
> Although the actual Atlantis plans look a little bit like the space ship!
> 
> 
> So I plead guilty to committing humor by sarcasm.  I fall on the mercy of the court.
> 
> 
> 
> .




Hey - I'd like the Galactica nearby!


----------



## twinklebug

I wonder if the Atlantis design is like a giant transformer and could assemble itself into a proper ship to sail away should they desire it to.  Would it lower their insurance if they said they could take the resort out of harm's way should the volcano ever decide to spill toward this side of the island?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> I wonder if the Atlantis design is like a giant transformer and could assemble itself into a proper ship to sail away should they desire it to.  Would it lower their insurance if they said they could take the resort out of harm's way should the volcano ever decide to spill toward this side of the island?



They could sell land and sea packages and you never have to change rooms!


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> I wonder if the Atlantis design is like a giant transformer and could assemble itself into a proper ship to sail away should they desire it to.  Would it lower their insurance if they said they could take the resort out of harm's way should the volcano ever decide to spill toward this side of the island?





KAT4DISNEY said:


> They could sell land and sea packages and you never have to change rooms!





Or maybe this is what the new Star Wars hotel at DHS will look like.  You two could be hotel Imagineers!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Or maybe this is what the new Star Wars hotel at DHS will look like.  You two could be hotel Imagineers!


Still looks better than Riviera. . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Made it home will post some additional pictures and updates on trip, now off to bed


----------



## bobbiwoz

sleepydog25 said:


> Okay, Groupies! Coming to you first with this inquiry: *Luv* and I will be on the DCL Christmas cruise this coming December, and we are planning to eat at both Remy and Palo as we have in each of our previous cruises. We were thinking of doing Palo and Remy on Christmas Eve and Christmas, respectively. However, we began to wonder if either (or both) of these two restaurants switched their menus for a major holiday. If it's a special menu with surprises for lack of a better term, we're okay with that. However, if they were to offer, say, turkey, dressing, and the fixings (or some other traditional foods), then we wouldn't want to spend that much money for something we make at home. Any of you cruising pros have the answer?


I don’t know, sorry.  My guess is no, they do not change menus.
Have a wonderful cruise!

We had to cancel this past NYE cruise due to illness.  We just got our refund check from the insurance company, and we have a NYE cruise now planned for this year.


----------



## sleepydog25

bobbiwoz said:


> I don’t know, sorry.  My guess is no, they do not change menus.
> Have a wonderful cruise!
> 
> We had to cancel this past NYE cruise due to illness.  We just got our refund check from the insurance company, and we have a NYE cruise now planned for this year.


We also posted on the Cruise thread, and someone finally replied that she had been on the one of the ships this past Christmas Eve, and they had served their regular menu at Palo. So, we're fairly confident that's the case. Thanks!


----------



## Starwind

sleepydog25 said:


> We also posted on the Cruise thread, and someone finally replied that she had been on the one of the ships this past Christmas Eve, and they had served their regular menu at Palo. So, we're fairly confident that's the case. Thanks!



You can also check when you get on board in the "dining changes" session and if they are going to do a Christmas menu, see if you can change the reservation to another night.

Enjoy your cruise !

SW


----------



## ArielSRL

Granny said:


> *Kathy & Renee*...I apologize...I was trying to be funny with Jimmy's view picture from Aulani.  What I did was take his beautiful view photo, and just pasted in a clipping of Battlestar Galactica
> 
> 
> View attachment 382414
> 
> 
> View attachment 382415
> 
> 
> 
> Although the actual Atlantis plans look a little bit like the space ship!
> 
> 
> So I plead guilty to committing humor by sarcasm.  I fall on the mercy of the court.
> 
> 
> 
> .


I was actually replying to the actual artist rendering! Not your funny!

But I am a big BG fan!


----------



## Corinne

Sorry to hear you had to cancel  Bobbi, hope all is well now.


----------



## Corinne

Hello Groupies,

For those who have stayed at BLT I was wondering if you had any tips or must do’s.....I know I can check out a BLT thread, and likely will, but thought I would ask here first.

Like so many of you, Dana and I really enjoy TOWL, and we try to venture there at least once each visit, so we are pretty excited about the idea of spending more time there!

Thanks!


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> Hello Groupies,
> 
> For those who have stayed at BLT I was wondering if you had any tips or must do’s.....I know I can check out a BLT thread, and likely will, but thought I would ask here first.
> 
> Like so many of you, Dana and I really enjoy TOWL, and we try to venture there at least once each visit, so we are pretty excited about the idea of spending more time there!
> 
> Thanks!


Hey Corinne!
We too love TOTWL and its really nice being so close to just pop up there.  We have stayed 3 times at BLT, and all 3 really enjoyed, so much so we have discussed buying points there.  All 3 times we have had Lake view

Tip 1: We over the 1st 2 stays just knew we had to be on the 5th floor which is the same that leads to the walkway to CR. And we got them. This last stay, after mulling over the BLT thread with room number/views, I told Tammy I would like to be like The Jeffersons, and be moving on up And so glad we did!  We got the 14th floor with a birds eye view of WL, plus our location afforded us a view towards GF, maybe room # 8438? At least somewhere in the general area.  The deal of being near the walkway is almost moot, as the elevators are so fast, you are on the 5th floor in no time.

Tip 2: Take advantage of MK being so close with a quick walk, plus it gets you through security quicker, rather than with the masses.  

Tip 3:  Take advantage of the close proximity of CR eats/lounges, as we as boat to WL and FW eats/lounges, and the Monorail to Poly and GF eats/lounges.  One thing we enjoyed on arrival day last trip.  Rather than hit the parks running, we did the pub crawl around Seven Seas, via the monorail.  We started at Poly when Trader Sams was opening.  Get there maybe 15 mins before opening and you can get a seat inside where all the antics take place.  We ate appetizers at each place along the way to keep up with the drinks.  Next stop, Mizners at GF, then The Wave lounge before heading to TOTWL.  Sounds like we got toasted but the amount  of time it takes, not really.  Just  fun, different thing to do, with out much hassle in the transportation dept.

Tip 4:  Enjoy the serenity of BLT.  Its a resort with not many amenities but that's not a bad thing.  The amenities lie within the surrounding resorts, namely CR 1st and foremost.  But BLT is not much of a draw for folks just wanting to check it out, so its mainly just the resort guests, which makes it nice and quiet.


----------



## jimmytammy

My impressions of GCV...absolutely beautiful and reminds me so much of our home resort, VWL.  It has a bit of a more modern feel, but done so tastefully.  They have not (yet, and I hope they dont) gone the way of the cheap on room refurbs like WDW resorts have.  Granted, the sheets on the bed are generic like those at WDW but all other furnishings are top notch.  The CM's there seem to take pride in their resort, and make you feel like they are really glad you are there.  I met the General Manager Dan who turns out to be from Raleigh, NC about 1 hour from my home.  He approached us and asked how our sty was going, etc.  From Mouse-keeping to the Front Desk, to Bell services to Valet to Lounge staff(which BTW has an awesome Pep. Pizza) to the CM at the store, all of them were outstanding in the service to make sure the guest were well taken care of.  I only wish time would have allowed us more to explore the resort, eat at the 2 restaurants, etc.  The proximity to the 2 parks and DTD was awesome!  I think the only thing this resort could do better, have more DVC rooms for us east coasters to get t the 7 mo. mark. I would love, love, love to own points here.  I could see us returning every 3 years by banking/borrowing.




Hearthstone Lounge


----------



## sleepydog25

I echo *JT's* thoughts about GCV--it's a modern take on VWL but still has the nice Disney touches. Moreover, just as *Jimmy* says, the furnishings are so much nicer--they didn't go cheap as they have at WDW resorts. It's not as awe-inspiring as WL overall since it's interior architecture, in particular, isn't as expansive. Still, it's gorgeous. We'd like to own points there, too, but I think we're done buying points at the cost they currently are, even for resale. On a side note, and once again echoing *JT's* comments, we've almost purchased BLT points a couple of years ago. We took time to think about it, put aside our emotions, and realized what we have point-wise is enough.


----------



## jimmytammy

When I 1st saw the theming in Cars Land in the daytime at CA, I was highly impressed.  But once I saw in the dark on Thurs night, I was blown away and really felt like I had just stepped in the Cars movie set!  These pictures dont do it justice, but I pulled out the clearest shots I have






Radiator Springs Racers.  I have to say, I am really torn between which was my favorite ride in all of DL/CA, but its a close race between Incredicoaster and RSR.  Dont get me wrong, I loved everything about DL.  But CA has some great theming going on, and Cars Land, at night, and this ride.  Its hard to beat.  Star Wars Land IMO has got to go big to beat this one!


----------



## DizDaD7

jimmytammy said:


> My impressions of GCV...absolutely beautiful and reminds me so much of our home resort, VWL.  It has a bit of a more modern feel, but done so tastefully.  They have not (yet, and I hope they dont) gone the way of the cheap on room refurbs like WDW resorts have.  Granted, the sheets on the bed are generic like those at WDW but all other furnishings are top notch.  The CM's there seem to take pride in their resort, and make you feel like they are really glad you are there.  I met the General Manager Dan who turns out to be from Raleigh, NC about 1 hour from my home.  He approached us and asked how our sty was going, etc.  From Mouse-keeping to the Front Desk, to Bell services to Valet to Lounge staff(which BTW has an awesome Pep. Pizza) to the CM at the store, all of them were outstanding in the service to make sure the guest were well taken care of.  I only wish time would have allowed us more to explore the resort, eat at the 2 restaurants, etc.  *The proximity to the 2 parks and DTD was awesome!*  I think the only thing this resort could do better, *have more DVC rooms for us east coasters to get t the 7 mo. mark. I would love, love, love to own points here.*  I could see us returning every 3 years by banking/borrowing.
> View attachment 382951
> 
> View attachment 382954
> 
> Hearthstone Lounge
> View attachment 382955


*LoL...1 of the gripes we had as well....Although we were lucky enough to score the sought after top floor studio that faces W.O.C. so at least that was good.*

*It is amazing and soooo different than Florida with that fact that everything is so close...I do enjoy that..*


----------



## Corinne

Wow, Jimmy, great tips! Thank you sooooo much! We have a Lake View room.  I haven’t made any requests, although I do think I would prefer an upper floor as well.  The pub crawl sounds fun!


----------



## rkstocke5609

jimmytammy said:


> My impressions of GCV...absolutely beautiful and reminds me so much of our home resort, VWL.  It has a bit of a more modern feel, but done so tastefully.  They have not (yet, and I hope they dont) gone the way of the cheap on room refurbs like WDW resorts have.  Granted, the sheets on the bed are generic like those at WDW but all other furnishings are top notch.  The CM's there seem to take pride in their resort, and make you feel like they are really glad you are there.  I met the General Manager Dan who turns out to be from Raleigh, NC about 1 hour from my home.  He approached us and asked how our sty was going, etc.  From Mouse-keeping to the Front Desk, to Bell services to Valet to Lounge staff(which BTW has an awesome Pep. Pizza) to the CM at the store, all of them were outstanding in the service to make sure the guest were well taken care of.  I only wish time would have allowed us more to explore the resort, eat at the 2 restaurants, etc.  The proximity to the 2 parks and DTD was awesome!  I think the only thing this resort could do better, have more DVC rooms for us east coasters to get t the 7 mo. mark. I would love, love, love to own points here.  I could see us returning every 3 years by banking/borrowing.
> View attachment 382951
> 
> View attachment 382954
> 
> Hearthstone Lounge
> View attachment 382955



JT — thanks for the pictures and sharing your impressions!  It sounds like you were just as impressed with GCV, DL, & CA as we were.  I’m so glad you enjoyed it!  I agree that California Screamin’ (when I was there) now Incredicoaster is outstanding!


----------



## jimmytammy

rkstocke5609 said:


> JT — thanks for the pictures and sharing your impressions!  It sounds like you were just as impressed with GCV, DL, & CA as we were.  I’m so glad you enjoyed it!  I agree that California Screamin’ (when I was there) now Incredicoaster is outstanding!


Ron
Obviously, I never got to ride it as California Screamin' but they have done a great job with the overlay of The Incredibles.  I had to ride it 2 times to really appreciate the incorporation of the characters, because the 1st time I was screaming my head off in joy and paid absolutely not attention to the Incredibles remotely being a part of it


----------



## Dizny Dad

Thanks for taking us on a virtual vacation *Jimmy & Tammy!* Great pics, great stories; a fun read!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Ron
> Obviously, I never got to ride it as California Screamin' but they have done a great job with the overlay of The Incredibles.  I had to ride it 2 times to really appreciate the incorporation of the characters, because the 1st time I was screaming my head off in joy and paid absolutely not attention to the Incredibles remotely being a part of it



Screamin' is a great roller coaster!  I'm looking forward to seeing the Incredibles overlay too.


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Screamin' is a great roller coaster!  I'm looking forward to seeing the Incredibles overlay too.


If I said this before, please forgive me(I am getting a lot grayer and a little older these days, and as the saying goes, "they say the 2nd thing to go is the hearing, can't remember the 1st") but Incredicoaster moved to the top of my list as my favorite coaster!


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> Thanks for taking us on a virtual vacation *Jimmy & Tammy!* Great pics, great stories; a fun read!


Glad you enjoyed it Dad!  I enjoy sharing and once I finally figured out the simpler way to post pictures it made it all the better And this time I didn't have to recruit Tammys help!  Thats a huge step for someone very, very non-tech savvy


----------



## rkstocke5609

jimmytammy said:


> Ron
> Obviously, I never got to ride it as California Screamin' but they have done a great job with the overlay of The Incredibles.  I had to ride it 2 times to really appreciate the incorporation of the characters, because the 1st time I was screaming my head off in joy and paid absolutely not attention to the Incredibles remotely being a part of it



It’s my & my daughters favorite Disney ride — we actually rode it 4 times in a row during Early Morning EMH on one trip


----------



## sleepydog25

Morning, Groupies! Yet another snow day here in the mountains of southwest VA. I've lost count now, but I think this makes something like Day 12 or 13. . .14? We may be in school here til July. However, on a personal note, *Luv* and I are headed to VB in less than 10 days! It's our first stay there (we visited a few years back), and we're going to check out a wide swath of FL from VB north to Cocoa Beach. After a few days, we'll head over to the World for a stay at our sister resort, Copper Creek. We have a studio there and will report back to the Groupies as we go, hopefully. It's my first trip to Florida Disney in nearly two years. That's it for now. Have a great rest of your week!


----------



## Dizny Dad

sleepydog25 said:


> . . . . . . . .  It's my first trip to Florida Disney in nearly two years. . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Morning, Groupies! Yet another snow day here in the mountains of southwest VA. I've lost count now, but I think this makes something like Day 12 or 13. . .14? We may be in school here til July. However, on a personal note, *Luv* and I are headed to VB in less than 10 days! It's our first stay there (we visited a few years back), and we're going to check out a wide swath of FL from VB north to Cocoa Beach. After a few days, we'll head over to the World for a stay at our sister resort, Copper Creek. We have a studio there and will report back to the Groupies as we go, hopefully. It's my first trip to Florida Disney in nearly two years. That's it for now. Have a great rest of your week!


We will be interested to hear your thoughts on VB and CCV.  Never tried either.


----------



## Dizny Dad

As to VB or DHH, we just aren't "beach people".  There just has never been a call to the water for us; we love to swim, but the sand, wind, umbrella thing just has not called to us.   Kind of like the cruise thing; just not us.


----------



## Corinne

Sleepy, I’m interested in hearing your thoughts on Cocoa Beach. I’ve always wanted to go there (I dream of Jeanne)? Dana’s cousin has owned a condo there for a number of years and we want to check it out. At some point we hope to be able to own a place in Florida, I’m leaning towards the Gulf Coast near my sister, but we haven’t explored enough yet to actually settle on a location.

PS- We actually loved CCV!


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Morning, Groupies! Yet another snow day here in the mountains of southwest VA. I've lost count now, but I think this makes something like Day 12 or 13. . .14? We may be in school here til July. However, on a personal note, *Luv* and I are headed to VB in less than 10 days! It's our first stay there (we visited a few years back), and we're going to check out a wide swath of FL from VB north to Cocoa Beach. After a few days, we'll head over to the World for a stay at our sister resort, Copper Creek. We have a studio there and will report back to the Groupies as we go, hopefully. It's my first trip to Florida Disney in nearly two years. That's it for now. Have a great rest of your week!



*Patrick*...I know you have waited a long time between WDW trips, and I'm sure you will have a great time.  I think about two years back...all the changes.  Pandora opened in May, 2017 so I'm not sure you've seen that?  The new Toy Story Land at DHS will surely be a first visit for you.  Disney Springs has opened some new restaurants.  And EPCOT and DHS are in full construction mode for their changes/additions.  Not to mention Riviera is coming along nicely which has necessitated a revision to the DHS parking.

While you have waited a couple of years, I think I remember that you will not be waiting all that long for your next few trips!    Have a great time at the beach and at Copper Creek.  We'll be sampling CCV ourselves in May.


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> Sleepy, I’m interested in hearing your thoughts on Cocoa Beach. I’ve always wanted to go there (I dream of Jeanne)? Dana’s cousin has owned a condo there for a number of years and we want to check it out. At some point we hope to be able to own a place in Florida, I’m leaning towards the Gulf Coast near my sister, but we haven’t explored enough yet to actually settle on a location.
> 
> PS- We actually loved CCV!



I think we'll enjoy CCV just fine. It's not my cup of tea in terms of decor, but then again, neither is BLT and we enjoy it quite a bit. Yes, we'll be headed south for good in a couple of years, I think. We've looked mainly in the Indialantic/Melbourne area since I have a daughter and her family there. Yet, we don't want to be too close.   Will let you know what we think of the other areas. . .



Granny said:


> *Patrick*...I know you have waited a long time between WDW trips, and I'm sure you will have a great time.  I think about two years back...all the changes.  Pandora opened in May, 2017 so I'm not sure you've seen that?  The new Toy Story Land at DHS will surely be a first visit for you.  Disney Springs has opened some new restaurants.  And EPCOT and DHS are in full construction mode for their changes/additions.  Not to mention Riviera is coming along nicely which has necessitated a revision to the DHS parking.
> 
> While you have waited a couple of years, I think I remember that you will not be waiting all that long for your next few trips!    Have a great time at the beach and at Copper Creek.  We'll be sampling CCV ourselves in May.


My last trip to WDW was actually in May of 2017 and we did get to ride FOP and experience Pandora. We're definitely going back. TSL will be new to us, but we did get to DS a couple of times, though I know even newer places have opened there. The traffic flow will likely take some getting used to (we drive). So, this will be a bit of an exploratory trip both out near the ocean and at Disney. Thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> Sleepy, I’m interested in hearing your thoughts on Cocoa Beach. I’ve always wanted to go there (I dream of Jeanne)? Dana’s cousin has owned a condo there for a number of years and we want to check it out. At some point we hope to be able to own a place in Florida, I’m leaning towards the Gulf Coast near my sister, but we haven’t explored enough yet to actually settle on a location.
> 
> PS- We actually loved CCV!



Your post made me think of the last time I was very close to Cocoa Beach.  We had a different item on our to do list though:


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Your post made me think of the last time I was very close to Cocoa Beach.  We had a different item on our to do list though:


We have friends who live in the cocoa area and Alan actually worked at NASA at one time
He told me jokingly that a shot up close where the dignitaries sit for the launch will blow the shoes off your feet


----------



## Dizny Dad

Just a side note to all of that . . . I have been working with SpaceX for the past year providing launch pad transport vehicles for the Falcon 9 and soon the new Falcon Heavy boosters at LP39A & LP40.  I have a team at the cape now that witnessed the launch yesterday of the Israeli Moon Lander.  It has been a blast working with the staff at SpaceX!  Very intelligent, great people!


----------



## TCRAIG

Dizny Dad said:


> Just a side note to all of that . . . I have been working with SpaceX for the past year providing launch pad transport vehicles for the Falcon 9 and soon the new Falcon Heavy boosters at LP39A & LP40.  I have a team at the cape now that witnessed the launch yesterday of the Israeli Moon Lander.  It has been a blast working with the staff at SpaceX!  Very intelligent, great people!


AWESOME!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> Just a side note to all of that . . . I have been working with SpaceX for the past year providing launch pad transport vehicles for the Falcon 9 and soon the new Falcon Heavy boosters at LP39A & LP40.  I have a team at the cape now that witnessed the launch yesterday of the Israeli Moon Lander.  It has been a blast working with the staff at SpaceX!  Very intelligent, great people!



Nice!  I do keep an eye on the Nasa launches and would make a trip over again if the chance arose.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> We have friends who live in the cocoa area and Alan actually worked at NASA at one time
> He told me jokingly that a shot up close where the dignitaries sit for the launch will blow the shoes off your feet



I don't doubt it - it was so powerful!  Just amazing.


----------



## twinklebug

Dizny Dad said:


> Just a side note to all of that . . . I have been working with SpaceX for the past year providing launch pad transport vehicles for the Falcon 9 and soon the new Falcon Heavy boosters at LP39A & LP40.  I have a team at the cape now that witnessed the launch yesterday of the Israeli Moon Lander.  It has been a blast working with the staff at SpaceX!  Very intelligent, great people!


I thought you were working with them. I recall the lengthy interview and waiting process you had.
Was SpaceX impacted by the recent government shutdown, or did everything keep humming along?


----------



## DVC Jen

sleepydog25 said:


> Morning, Groupies! Yet another snow day here in the mountains of southwest VA. I've lost count now, but I think this makes something like Day 12 or 13. . .14? We may be in school here til July. However, on a personal note, *Luv* and I are headed to VB in less than 10 days! It's our first stay there (we visited a few years back), and we're going to check out a wide swath of FL from VB north to Cocoa Beach. After a few days, we'll head over to the World for a stay at our sister resort, Copper Creek. We have a studio there and will report back to the Groupies as we go, hopefully. It's my first trip to Florida Disney in nearly two years. That's it for now. Have a great rest of your week!




We love Vero so much we purchased a 100 point resale contract there a few years ago.  It is a very laid back, quiet and relaxing resort.  Enjoy.


----------



## ErinC

Here at VWL now. Got in late last night. Didn't make any requests on the room. I think this is the first time I've ever had an even numbered room. We are at the far end of the hall and have a road/laundry cart view. It's fine though. Went to to expo this morning to pick up our race bibs and shirts. Experiencing record high temps this weekend, which makes me nervous for the race tomorrow. Hoping it won't get too hot before 9:30 in the morning. Dreading the 2:45 wake up, but so far the race experience has been fun. Something else to keep me coming back to the world(like I needed another excuse)!


----------



## Granny

*Erin*...glad to hear you made it in with no issues.  Here's hoping the weather cooperates for a great running day tomorrow!


----------



## sleepydog25

ErinC said:


> Here at VWL now. Got in late last night. Didn't make any requests on the room. I think this is the first time I've ever had an even numbered room. We are at the far end of the hall and have a road/laundry cart view. It's fine though. Went to to expo this morning to pick up our race bibs and shirts. Experiencing record high temps this weekend, which makes me nervous for the race tomorrow. Hoping it won't get too hot before 9:30 in the morning. Dreading the 2:45 wake up, but so far the race experience has been fun. Something else to keep me coming back to the world(like I needed another excuse)!


*Luv* and I did the Princess Half three years ago, and we too stayed at VWL. It was perfect--not too busy and buses ran like clockwork. Best wishes for a great race and that the temps will stay low until after lunch! Go get'em!


----------



## jimmytammy

Erin
Best wishes for a great race, the weather to cooperate and you folks to have a wonderful trip!  My DW Tammy did the half 3 times over the years and I am so proud of her for doing so.  Me, my knees would be aching so bad within the 1st mile, they would be picking me up off the ground.  Too many years spent on the floor running baseboard has taken its toll on this ol body.  
I used to run 2-3 miles a day, everyday, got fit, in the best shape of my life, then shin splits did me in!  So I admire folks who can do marathons and work through the pain.  More power to you


----------



## sleepydog25

Erin, I hope your race went well! In my prior life (I was reincarnated as an Old Fart years ago), I ran numerous marathons, halves, and other longer races. I can count on one hand the number of times the weather was good. Hope yours was.

It's Monday, Groupies, which means another week at school. HOWEVER, our school has two, 2-week sessions to help those students who need extra time to "catch up" with their studies. This is one of those times. So, the first week is the remediation time for those in need, and for those who don't, they're offered enrichment activities such as swimming, archery, art, etc. As I am directing the spring production of CLUE, I get to work with my cast on the show during the mornings. Afternoons I'll spend working on the set. The second week, you ask? No school. It's a break week. 

All of that to say, guess where *Luv* and I will be next week? As most of you will recall, we start in VB for a few days then we'll drive over to CC for a few more. Looking forward to driving under the arches and entering the lobby of our home. Have a great week, gang!


----------



## ErinC

I'm home! Left the lodge around 4:30 this a.m. to catch our early flight home. DD that's in grad school in St. Augustine came over for the weekend to run with the rest of the family, so she was our transportation to and from the airport. The race went well. I met my goal of finishing in front of the balloon ladies, so that was all I cared about!  DH started in corral C, so he started and finished way ahead of me. My daughters and I were in F. I stayed with them for less than a mile before they took off and left me. That was fine, I knew they would. We did meet up near the castle for pic before they left me again. They finished about 10 minutes before me. It was warm. When I got up at 3:00a.m. the weather app said it was still 73 degrees. I actually think it went down to about 70 before heading back up. Thankfully it was overcast the whole time I ran. About 3 minutes after I finished the sun came out. It was a great first experience for a half marathon. The only thing critical I could say about Disney is that they had Ms. America sing the national anthem on Sunday morning before the race started and she doesn't know the words!  This history teacher was about to stroke. What is wrong with people? Ms. America? Really? You don't know the words to the national anthem of the country you represent? Oh my! Everyone standing around me was just dumbfounded. 

It was painful to leave this morning, but like Sleepy, we have next week off for winter break. So, I'll teach school this week, and then we'll head back to the world for our week at Boardwalk. After scoring that room at the end of the hall at VWL for the weekend, I will be calling member services to request our standard view 1 bedroom be near the lobby. After the race yesterday and our trip to Epcot for dinner last night, I had 40,000 steps on my fitbit yesterday. With those long hallways at Boardwalk, it might be 50,000!


----------



## ErinC

Thought I would share a pic of my girls after they ran through the castle. They are all cute and smiley. I look like I'm already dead at this point!


----------



## ErinC

The "We're so happy to be finished pic!"


----------



## Granny

*Erin*...thanks for the recap of your day and the run.  Glad to hear that it sounds like the weather cooperated pretty well after all.  And that's a great picture of the family!!!


----------



## Corinne

Good job Erin, and congrats!


----------



## sleepydog25

Good Thursday morning, Groupies! One more sleep til we hit the road! We'll try to report a little and drop a few pics on this hallowed forum.  I'll have means to update Page 1 should anyone have trips to add.


----------



## Corinne

Safe travels Sleepy! I know you will be soooo happy to be back to the F & G! Post early and often!


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy and Luv, hope you folks have a great time and safe travels!!


----------



## sleepydog25

In for the night at Brunswick, GA. It's our go-to stop along I-95. Normally, we make the drive in about 6.5 to 7 hours, but today it took nearly an extra hour due to rain and traffic. Charlotte is a nightmare--it's never been fun to drive through there but today was extremely onerous, as were a couple of sections of I-77 and I-26 before and after Columbia, SC. Loads of stalled cars and/or accidents. Anyway, from here, Disney is about 3.5 hours, so it's a great place to stop, not only due to distance but also amenities, namely Starbucks a block down the street from our hotel. The trip to VB in the morning will be a little longer, but not by a lot, and we're hoping for better conditions. We'll check in periodically. Have a great weekend, Groupies!


----------



## TCRAIG

sleepydog25 said:


> In for the night at Brunswick, GA. It's our go-to stop along I-95. Normally, we make the drive in about 6.5 to 7 hours, but today it took nearly an extra hour due to rain and traffic. Charlotte is a nightmare--it's never been fun to drive through there but today was extremely onerous, as were a couple of sections of I-77 and I-26 before and after Columbia, SC. Loads of stalled cars and/or accidents. Anyway, from here, Disney is about 3.5 hours, so it's a great place to stop, not only due to distance but also amenities, namely Starbucks a block down the street from our hotel. The trip to VB in the morning will be a little longer, but not by a lot, and we're hoping for better conditions. We'll check in periodically. Have a great weekend, Groupies!


We were stuck in that Columbus Mess as well - heavy rain, construction and accidents - the trifecta of driving woes...We drove from our house just south west of Charlotte to see our Daughter and Grand in Mt Pleasant - North East if Charleston


----------



## sleepydog25

TCRAIG said:


> We were stuck in that Columbus Mess as well - heavy rain, construction and accidents - the trifecta of driving woes...We drove from our house just south west of Charlotte to see our Daughter and Grand in Mt Pleasant - North East if Charleston


Yes, those issues are the perfect "trifecta." Thankfully, we drove out of the rain by the time we hit I-95, so though the last two-plus hours were night driving, at least there wasn't a problem with weather. We slept in a bit this morning, grabbed Starbucks, and now about to head to VB. We're brimming with anticipation for our first stay there!


----------



## Corinne

Good Morning Groupies!

We have been dog sitting for the last 10 days for a super adorable black lab....he is going home today and I think we’re going to miss him a lot! Ever since we told our nephew we could take him I’ve been saying this could be the impetus to us getting our own dog. 

I’ve been trying to book a long weekend in Sarasota with my sister, but the airfare is just staggering. I still have not even booked our return flight from MCO in May either, as it is also pretty high. 

We’re getting more snow today here in Massachusetts, with another more significant snow coming Sunday into Monday. I need spring desperately!

Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## Granny

*Sleepy*....looking forward to reading your impressions of Vero Beach.  We haven't tried that one yet.  Have an awesome trip! 

*Corinne.*..I can see where you would get attached to a dog after caring for him for 10 days.  Hopefully he isn't going too far to be able to visit him from time to time!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> Good Morning Groupies!
> 
> We have been dog sitting for the last 10 days for a super adorable black lab....he is going home today and I think we’re going to miss him a lot! Ever since we told our nephew we could take him I’ve been saying this could be the impetus to us getting our own dog.
> 
> I’ve been trying to book a long weekend in Sarasota with my sister, but the airfare is just staggering. I still have not even booked our return flight from MCO in May either, as it is also pretty high.
> 
> We’re getting more snow today here in Massachusetts, with another more significant snow coming Sunday into Monday. I need spring desperately!
> 
> Hope you all have a great weekend!



I'm discovering that if you want to fly to MN in the next couple of weeks there's very cheap fares on SWA.  Must be to encourage everyone to go see their record Feb snowfall.


----------



## Lakegirl

Corine flights have been so high out of Boston. I finally after stalking Jet Blue and Delta booked our return for August  with Delta.  I had booked our flight down in January.  I really like Jet Blue and they are usually reasonable but for some reason they were super high.  Delta who used to be ridiculous was much more reasonbut it still took a lot of checking daily to get decent prices.  RT $338/ per person. Flying out on a Friday am and coming home midday on a Saturday.


----------



## Corinne

Lakegirl we have been flying JetBlue exclusively for years, but something has been offwith their fares the last few months! I usually stalk fares, but this has become a second job! Geez!


----------



## Lakegirl

Corinne said:


> Lakegirl we have been flying JetBlue exclusively for years, but something has been offwith their fares the last few months! I usually stalk fares, but this has become a second job! Geez!


Yes, not glad your having an issue but glad it’s not just me.  So upsetting.  I have a friend who is going to Bahamas in June and normally only books JetBlue as well but they had to book Delta this time as well.
166 days is my countdown.   So excited!!! We are supposed to get a storm tonite.  Thinking the kids will not have school tomorrow.  We have been very lucky here in MA almost no snow this year.


----------



## Corinne

Lol lakegirl...I agree we have been lucky with the lack of snow this winter, but I’m still done with it!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

It's a rainy Sunday morning here.  As I was coming back in from taking our dog out I stopped and listened carefully.  Floating out from the living room TV - Wilderness Lodge music!  Ah - wish I was actually there.  

(The movie Shane was just starting)


----------



## sleepydog25

Kinda, sorta live at VB. Weather has been lovely: 80s and mostly sunny. Have had some good food, met with friends, scouted the area. Pics will follow, but as usual with Disney (maddeningly so) the wi-fi here is lousy. CMs great. Room excellent. Wi-fi abysmal. We live in the rural mountains of southwest VA and have wa-a-a-y better wi-fi. We get 25m and could get even higher except that’s plenty fast for our needs. Disney should be embarrassed by their lack of quality connections and their overall IT. But, we aren’t at work at least!


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> In for the night at Brunswick, GA. It's our go-to stop along I-95. Normally, we make the drive in about 6.5 to 7 hours, but today it took nearly an extra hour due to rain and traffic. Charlotte is a nightmare--it's never been fun to drive through there but today was extremely onerous, as were a couple of sections of I-77 and I-26 before and after Columbia, SC. Loads of stalled cars and/or accidents. Anyway, from here, Disney is about 3.5 hours, so it's a great place to stop, not only due to distance but also amenities, namely Starbucks a block down the street from our hotel. The trip to VB in the morning will be a little longer, but not by a lot, and we're hoping for better conditions. We'll check in periodically. Have a great weekend, Groupies!


After many miles logged on the road to FL and back(and a few air trips)we have finally decided to resolve to flying from now on.  I love having our vehicle on property, love being able to go to the grocery/drug store when need arises, but the things you mention above are steering(no pun intended)us way from driving anymore.  I can't see near as good as I could all those years before, especially at night, even worse when it rains.  Our last trip down, the rain was so heavy that I seriously could not see the hood on our van.  Our last few trips home have been especially harrowing, we have faced tornadoes in SC, rain on dark single lane road where the lines dissapear  with the fellow behind us insisting on using using his brights, snow that was turning to ice quickly, a transfer about jackknifing in front of us avoiding a sports car who cut him off, and a camper who ran me off into the grass.  Im done!  I think the good Lord may be telling me its time to hit the air and stop taking chances.  Im listening!  Serious enough that as much as I despise flying, we got the TSA security pass to speed things up and makes life at the airport a bit less stressful


----------



## Dizny Dad

I have often said that when I retire, I see no need to fly anymore (unless DiznyDi needs her Aulani fix!) as I can drive everywhere I have left to go; as I've about had it with the "Terminal" experience.  But reading both Sleepy and Jimmy's posts . . .Jeese Louise the road trip to WDW sounds like the wild west!


----------



## ErinC

Sleepy, glad to see you and Luv made it to VB. We checked into BWV yesterday. We are in a 1 bed standard facing the entry area. Views are not super important to me. I'd rather save points. Went spent some time a MK yesterday, and Epcot this morning. DH ended up not being able to come with us for most of the trip. Work is killing him right now. DD 22 just left to head back to St. Augustine a few minutes ago. So that just leaves me and Dd15 turning 16 on Wednesday all by ourselves until Thursday night when DD 19 and DH can get here. DD 15 is not feeling that great. Pretty sure it's just sinus yuck. I'm trying to convince her to let me take her to urgent care and get her a steroid shot, but she's not interested. She's my kid that isn't a huge Disney fan, so the next few days should be really fun!  I'm sure it's every 16 year olds dream to spend their birthday with just their mother!   BTW is 80 degrees here at the world today. I know the high Wednesday is in the 60's, but for now it's pretty warm.


----------



## twokats

Glad you are having good temps today.  Right now even the 60's sound good.  We were in the 20's this morning and I think are supposed to be back there for a while tomorrow and just get up into the 40's.  Northeast Texas is not used to that kind of weather at this time of year.  I really admire those of you that have been thru these temps as a normal.  I am not handling this winter very well.  Just glad the wet stuff seems to happen in the high 30's and above.


----------



## rkstocke5609

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm discovering that if you want to fly to MN in the next couple of weeks there's very cheap fares on SWA.  Must be to encourage everyone to go see their record Feb snowfall.



Well, all I can say is yuck!  It has been horrible up here!  And, to top it off I can’t get a flight out of here for anything REASONABLE.  It is likely that we will have our first Spring Break in MN in forever.  I had hoped to fly down and get a few days to use my AP’s before they expire and then drive over to Fort Myers and visit my dad but the numbers get higher everytime it snows more and stays cold.  Dad even offered to pay to fly us down but I won’t even let him pay those outrageous figures!  Ah well, supply & demand.....everybody wants the H*** out.


----------



## rkstocke5609

jimmytammy said:


> After many miles logged on the road to FL and back(and a few air trips)we have finally decided to resolve to flying from now on.  I love having our vehicle on property, love being able to go to the grocery/drug store when need arises, but the things you mention above are steering(no pun intended)us way from driving anymore.  I can't see near as good as I could all those years before, especially at night, even worse when it rains.  Our last trip down, the rain was so heavy that I seriously could not see the hood on our van.  Our last few trips home have been especially harrowing, we have faced tornadoes in SC, rain on dark single lane road where the lines dissapear  with the fellow behind us insisting on using using his brights, snow that was turning to ice quickly, a transfer about jackknifing in front of us avoiding a sports car who cut him off, and a camper who ran me off into the grass.  Im done!  I think the good Lord may be telling me its time to hit the air and stop taking chances.  Im listening!  Serious enough that as much as I despise flying, we got the TSA security pass to speed things up and makes life at the airport a bit less stressful



Don’t worry, soon enough we’ll all be taking the train I’m sure...


----------



## bobbiwoz

rkstocke5609 said:


> Don’t worry, soon enough we’ll all be taking the train I’m sure...


We have given this serious thought.


----------



## rkstocke5609

And, the cutest darn thing I’ve seen in quite a while.....(saw one running down an apartment building hallway, had to share)...

https://goo.gl/images/Fcpg7w


----------



## bobbiwoz

rkstocke5609 said:


> And, the cutest darn thing I’ve seen in quite a while.....(saw one running down an apartment building hallway, had to share)...
> 
> https://goo.gl/images/Fcpg7w


You are right, that’s cute.


----------



## Dizny Dad

rkstocke5609 said:


> Don’t worry, soon enough we’ll all be taking the train I’m sure...



Easy now . . . .


----------



## sleepydog25

We are checked in to room 7112 of the Copper Creek studios! After the last three days of mostly terrible wi-fi, I have managed to get a connection that allows me to open the DIS--first time in a day and a half. A few quick thoughts regarding Disney's VB: a) the room was generously huge and overlooks the ocean. We requested high floor, ocean view and got 4th floor looking out over the beach, so an excellent start; b) resort is very laid back, perhaps a touch too much for our tastes. I can see how someone who wants to do little else but veg on the beach would like it; c) CMs very friendly, similar to those at HHI; d) not a fan of the late opening breakfast and QS--8 a.m. We're early risers, and nothing is open. That means the only coffee available other than the weak stuff in the room for most people like us is at the spa which runs out of coffee quickly. Fortunately, we brought our own coffee and coffee maker so we could brew strong, good java; e) work out room is well-equipped; f) is the loud party pool music everywhere now?; g) VB itself is a bit too spread out for our liking, and the road numbering system is just downright strange; h) Wind and Waves is solid restaurant; i) at the risk of whacking on a deceased equine, the wi-fi at Disney VB was atrocious the entire time; j) though there were signs everywhere about no see'ums, we no saw'em nor no felt'em; and finally, k) the Mickey bars were in at least one local Publix. Not realizing we didn't have a freezer in the compact fridge (unlike here at CC), *Luv* bought a box. We ate a couple, but then had no place to put them. So, we walked down to the pool and found a couple with a young son and handed them the remaining Mickey bars. Hopefully, it was one of those magical moments for them. 

Back to WDW news, we drove through a cold front with rain on the way here, so we went from 70-72F at VB to 53F here at the World where it's overcast and dreary. Still, we're happy to be here. We boated to MK and walked on BTMR. The outdoor rides have shorter wait times than inside ones. As a comparison to our 14-minutes from getting in line to walking off the ride at BTMR, POTC had a 65 minute wait. Yikes! We shopped a little, watched the Dapper Dans, then came back to the Lodge and sat in front of the Inglenook Fireplace at VWL. We were there maybe 10 minutes when our text came through. Our room here at CC is lovely, though smaller than at VB. Our view is pretty as it overlooks the new pool and our beloved VWL with a small view of the lake. We had wanted a room overlooking the main pool and courtyard area--wrong side as those are odd numbered. Oh, well, it's still a topnotch view. We're going to chill with some wine, cheese, and crackers before heading over to AK for our 5 p.m. reservation at Tiffin's. We'll check in later.


----------



## Corinne

Wow, Sleepy, what a difference a few days make....it was “unseasonably “ warm last week at the world. Hope it warms up a bit for you, but I’m sure you’re just thrilled to be there!


----------



## sleepydog25

Yeah, *Corinne*, it's just nice to be here. Although unseasonably cool, it's not unbearable. We drove over to AK but our 4:25 Dinosaur FP was useless as the ride was either down, backed up, or both. The FP line started near the entrance to the Dinosaur attraction! We said no and simply ate earlier at Tiffin's. Very good meal, though our run of mediocre servers continued--it's been one of those trips. Still, we had a charcuterie board, lamb shank, and halibut, and each was excellently prepared: simple dishes but crafted well. We went back to Dinosaur, and they let us in late with our FP as the ride had righted itself. From there, it was FP time for EE, followed by A Bug's Life, and ending with a night time stroll through Pandora and an FP for FOP. Back to the room for a relatively early night (9:15) to rest up for tomorrow. The CC room is quite nice, though something they used to clean or paint smells a lot like cat pee near the elevators. They're working on one, so it might have something to do with that; however, the smell is quite strong there and noticeable throughout the hallway, though not in the room, thankfully.  I'll check in later and maybe even post some pics.


----------



## Lakegirl

*Sleepydog *thanks so much for your trip reports.  Love hearing all of it.


----------



## Dizny Dad

sleepydog25 said:


> . . . . . . . .  is the loud party pool music everywhere now? . . . . . . . .



That was the biggest disappointment when they built Kidani Village; we knew they had "Cruise Ship Guy" spinnin' your favorite popular tunes as loud as physics would allow and blasting encouraging words for all to get up and dance at the main pool, but hoped that the Kidani Pool would be a quiet pool - NOPE.  Then we had concerns about the new BRV pool being the new home of another "Cruise Ship Guy" that the ship left without . . . .

In the old days, there was nothing better than hitting the quiet pools when few were there and most attracted to the main pools with lots of noise and activities for the little mouseketeers.  Ah , , the good 'ol days . . . .


----------



## twinklebug

Thank you for reporting in live Pat!  I miss WL so much. I keep looking at availability 7 months out and am very mystified by the demand. Wow!



sleepydog25 said:


> The CC room is quite nice, though something they used to clean or paint smells a lot like cat pee near the elevators. They're working on one, so it might have something to do with that; however, the smell is quite strong there and noticeable throughout the hallway, though not in the room, thankfully.  I'll check in later and maybe even post some pics.


I heard the WL bear took a vacation and his replacement, the WL Bobcat still doesn't know where the litter box is. 

Really though, I know that smell all too well. The local mall started using some sort of cleaner that was just as offensive and drove me away long before amazon had a chance to. If our senses don't like it there's an excellent chance that it's not healthy to inhale.


----------



## DVC Jen

SleepyDog, I agree with you about VB.  It is our second home resort but we never stay there for more than a few days.  Our longest trip was a week and I am not sure we will do that again.  There just isn't enough to do (for us anyway).  We are not big "public" pool people since we have our own.  I do love the beach though and could spend days just lying there reading and relaxing.  The rest of my family - they get bored doing that after a while. I have never heard of the noseeums being a problem this time of year.  They are horrible in the summer months though. The CMs are great but it is a quiet, resort and the Wifi is HORRIBLE. Always has been.  I wish they would do something about that.  You get the best connection if you are in the lobby...  otherwise it is more miss than hit.  We haven't been back since 2015.  We were supposed to go back in June, but extended our time at WDW instead.  I am hoping Ian and I can go back, just the two of us in the not so distant future.  I think we would enjoy the relaxed pace more if we didn't have our "kids" with us.


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> Thank you for reporting in live Pat!  I miss WL so much. I keep looking at availability 7 months out and am very mystified by the demand. Wow!
> 
> 
> I heard the WL bear took a vacation and his replacement, the WL Bobcat still doesn't know where the litter box is.
> 
> Really though, I know that smell all too well. The local mall started using some sort of cleaner that was just as offensive and drove me away long before amazon had a chance to. If our senses don't like it there's an excellent chance that it's not healthy to inhale.


I believe the demand, at least in terms of CC, is that it's new and actually sits in the main Lodge. For me, personally, I prefer being at VWL because of that very lack of closeness to the main lobby.* Luv* and I just finished sitting on the porch at VWL, listening to the music (it's changed a bit) and soaking up the sun in what is topping out at about 60-62F today. There is something so very relaxing about VWL you don't get at CC. If you like the more hubbub and closer to the action vibe, then CC would work. If, on the other hand, you long for the more throwback era of Disney theming, then it has to be VWL. I think *Luv* prefers the sleeker look and feel of the CC villas by a hair--I still love her. 

We headed to Disney Springs this morning and stepped into numerous shops--she got a couple of cute things, and I didn't. I almost bought a small grinder of the Pirates Spice blend at the Mickey Pantry (or whatever it's called), but it was about 2 oz for $15. Yeah, no. It's easy enough to recreate at home. For lunch, we dined at Enzo's Hideaway, and I gotta say, it rivaled Il Mulino for quality and service. In fact, it's by far the best service we've had on this trip and among the best for any trip. Even better, the food was excellent. I had their version of arancini while she had the shaved fennel and apple salad as appetizers, and we then split the ink squid pasta entree. While the shrimp were slightly overcooked, the pasta and sauce were delightfully toothsome and brightly flavorful, respectively. As AP holders, we also got a 40% discount on food (only a lunch deal) making this a wonderful bargain vis-a-vis Disney standards. Add the fact that it has a speakeasy feel and one of the coolest ways to get to the bathroom (shared with The Edison), and this is a place to which we'll return. 

No park until tonight when we have FPs for MK. Before that, we dine at Flying Fish which is another new place for me. I'll report on that later. Ciao, bellas!


----------



## sleepydog25

DVC Jen said:


> SleepyDog, I agree with you about VB.  It is our second home resort but we never stay there for more than a few days.  Our longest trip was a week and I am not sure we will do that again.  There just isn't enough to do (for us anyway).  We are not big "public" pool people since we have our own.  I do love the beach though and could spend days just lying there reading and relaxing.  The rest of my family - they get bored doing that after a while. I have never heard of the noseeums being a problem this time of year.  They are horrible in the summer months though. The CMs are great but it is a quiet, resort and the Wifi is HORRIBLE. Always has been.  I wish they would do something about that.  You get the best connection if you are in the lobby...  otherwise it is more miss than hit.  We haven't been back since 2015.  We were supposed to go back in June, but extended our time at WDW instead.  I am hoping Ian and I can go back, just the two of us in the not so distant future.  I think we would enjoy the relaxed pace more if we didn't have our "kids" with us.


I'm good for about two and a half days at the beach, then I need something else. If we go back to VB, we'll check out your tip for the wi-fi. We did find it odd for the buggy season, but there were signs all over and, of course, spray available for free. Again, we didn't feel or see anything. This next comment isn't meant in a pejorative manner, especially given my age, but VB seemed more like a resort for the older generations, although to be fair it's not prime time season for those with school age kids.


----------



## Corinne

sleepydog25 said:


> I think *Luv* prefers the sleeker look and feel of the CC villas by a hair--I still love her.



 Lol, honestly, I am with *Luv*!


----------



## sleepydog25

Quick update: We left for FF early, got there, and used valet parking since we had the TIW card. We walk around Boardwalk for a few minutes before checking in at the restaurant, only to find out a couple of the dishes for which we had chosen FF were gone, especially a risotto dish. We were told we wouldn't be charged if we wanted to cancel, so we did and headed to one of our prime spots--Il Mulino! As usual, it was excellent with the gratis starter of the eggplant tapenade and bread before doing the meatball appetizer and then small plates of papparadelle in a spicy sauce and pasta carbonara. So very good! We left to get our vehicle, but when we showed our receipt, the same CM we had spoken with earlier said that they couldn't honor the TIW from a restaurant not at Boardwalk. Clearly, that was not the impression he had given us, and the only thing that would work was a receipt somewhere in the Boardwalk where we used our TIW card. Unamused, though grudgingly understanding the logic the CM was using (he hadn't explained it that way, after all), we went to Abracadabar and ordered a Prosecco. Less than 10 minutes later we were back for our car, but no one was at the desk. No sooner had we walked up, then we heard our name called and the car was ready! Confused to say the least. My guess is the CM spoke with a supervisor who said not to worry with the semantics except we had gone already. When we came back, the car had been brought up. In short, we got "free" valet for the price of a Prosecco when we likely could have waited a few minutes and not paid anything. Sigh.

By the time we got back to the Lodge, we were at the tail end of our second FP (we hadn't intended to do the first, actually), and walked directly to the dock to catch the boat. Twenty minutes later, no boat and none in sight; it was breezy; it was maybe 50; and it was dark. Making it to our final FP was a fading hope, so we gave up and came back to the room to await fireworks which you can see quite well if you stand opposite the bus stop on the sidewalk. In fact, I did just that and the pics turned out well. I think the music is piped into the whole outdoor sound system, it seems. 



Corinne said:


> Lol, honestly, I am with *Luv*!


Yeah, you better duck!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> Lol, honestly, I am with *Luv*!


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> I believe the demand, at least in terms of CC, is that it's new and actually sits in the main Lodge. For me, personally, I prefer being at VWL because of that very lack of closeness to the main lobby.* Luv* and I just finished sitting on the porch at VWL, listening to the music (it's changed a bit) and soaking up the sun in what is topping out at about 60-62F today. There is something so very relaxing about VWL you don't get at CC. If you like the more hubbub and closer to the action vibe, then CC would work. If, on the other hand, you long for the more throwback era of Disney theming, then it has to be VWL. I think *Luv* prefers the sleeker look and feel of the CC villas by a hair--I still love her.
> 
> <snip>
> ...we dined at Enzo's Hideaway, and I gotta say, it rivaled Il Mulino for quality and service. In fact, it's by far the best service we've had on this trip and among the best for any trip. Even better, the food was excellent. I had their version of arancini while she had the shaved fennel and apple salad as appetizers, and we then split the ink squid pasta entree. While the shrimp were slightly overcooked, the pasta and sauce were delightfully toothsome and brightly flavorful, respectively. As AP holders, we also got a 40% discount on food (only a lunch deal) making this a wonderful bargain vis-a-vis Disney standards. Add the fact that it has a speakeasy feel and one of the coolest ways to get to the bathroom (shared with The Edison), and this is a place to which we'll return.




Hopefully the demand at VWL will settle down once Riviera opens. I'm really, really missing my second home. Love AKV for sure, but we've been staying there 3 years in a row come fall.

Enzo's is on my to-do list. Thanks for the review!

Sly - don't worry, I believe the wonderful flickering lanterns and sound of of the covered walkway underfoot as you come home from the parks by bus at night will call to your wife.


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy
Sounds like you folks are having a good time!  Interesting thoughts on VB.  We too are not "Beach people", those who can hang out all day on the sand, in the sun.  I like the beach area if that makes sense, but not much for just sitting there.  Got to be doing something 

Get Chris back in line on that CCV thing.  Luvccv just doesn't have the same ring to it


----------



## Dizny Dad

Boy, talk about not being "Beach People", a number of years ago DiznyDi and I decided to take a break from The World and head over to Clearwater.  It was a nice drive, we took it easy, stop a few places and made it to the beach.  It was packed.  It looked like a the airport terminal - every man for himself.  We stayed about 20 minutes, got in the car and headed back.  Just not our cup of tea.


----------



## DVC Jen

sleepydog25 said:


> This next comment isn't meant in a pejorative manner, especially given my age, but VB seemed more like a resort for the older generations, although to be fair it's not prime time season for those with school age kids.


 

I get that.  In the summer there are tons of kids - especially in and around the pool area.  We have only ever gone in June so I have no idea what it is like any other time of the year.  The noseeums are really bad during dawn and dusk.  I have been eaten alive several times.  That itch lasts for weeks and is horrible.


----------



## Corinne

sleepydog25 said:


> Yeah, you better duck!



Woo!


----------



## Corinne

Good Morning Groupies! I just booked our FP’s for our May trip! I still feel slightly resentful that I have to plan like this but, hey, no one is making me do it!

I’m trying to focus on the good and not the icky.... We just learned we were part of the “lucky” Americans (as our accountant said) who owe the IRS for the first time ever.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> Good Morning Groupies! I just booked our FP’s for our May trip! I still feel slightly resentful that I have to plan like this but, hey, no one is making me do it!
> 
> I’m trying to focus on the good and not the icky.... We just learned we were part of the “lucky” Americans (as our accountant said) who owe the IRS for the first time ever.



Our bill is not yet finished but I'm expecting it will be the same.  I enjoyed the larger pay checks but it would seem that the withholding calculations were a little too over compensating for quite a few.  Ah well - at least this time I wasn't loaning the Govt money all year long.


----------



## Dizny Dad

With the new tax laws, it is certainly a good time to redo the IRS Form W4 if you are still working.  It has a worksheet attached that provides a way to calculate the withholding deductions.  Although the idea is to owe the government 9.5% (over 10% creates a penalty), finding April as a net 0 month for taxes is OK.  The link below may help.  _Sorry!_  This is certainly no Disney stuff, but something that may make a difference to somebody.    

https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/fw4.pdf


----------



## sleepydog25

Hmmm.  This is what we came across following the bike path to FW just past the bus stop at the Lodge. Before turning the corner and seeing this, there was one of those themed, semi-permanent signs that abound at the Lodge saying, "End of the trail." I fear this refurbishment is linked to the new rehab facility, Reflections, that is yet to be built. If so, expect no path either (a) for a few years or (b) ever again. I'm trying not to let this issue become a flash point and downer for me as we end our trip. . .not sure it's working.


----------



## twinklebug

Oh. That's sad for now Pat. 
Don't fear the long term though. I'm betting the trail will re-open so that the three resorts which are focused on nature will have a path open between them.


----------



## Corinne

Sorry Groupies it was not my intent to go so off topic! To add insult to injury, I’m an HR/Payroll professional! I did not work for 4 months last year so I was really not in tune with our tax withholdings.  Anyway again I apologize for going


----------



## bobbiwoz

So, no more bike riding to FW from VWL?


----------



## Granny

bobbiwoz said:


> So, no more bike riding to FW from VWL?




It appears that no bike riding down that path for the time being. 

It seems way too early for this to be related to Reflections resort.   It wouldn't seem that they would say "closed for refurbishment" if it was a permanent closure. 

Maybe some of the deer animatronics along the path just need maintenance.


----------



## sleepydog25

Correct in that there is no bike riding or walking to FW--in fact, I didn't see a single bike during our time here, and though Teton rentals was open, I saw no bikes outside the shop leading me to believe they're not renting them. As for the refurb, it doesn't "smell" like one. However, you could be correct, Tom. At any rate, it was a shock to see it closed. So, in closing, where there were two trails to FW, now there are none (currently). Hmmm. More thoughts and pics to come on our entire trip once we get back. We hit the road tomorrow morning, heading back to cold, wintry, rainy weather. Ugh.


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> Sorry Groupies it was not my intent to go so off topic! To add insult to injury, I’m an HR/Payroll professional! I did not work for 4 months last year so I was really not in tune with our tax withholdings.  Anyway again I apologize for going


No problem Corinne!  I go off topic all the time, heck, to the point I would be apologizing all the time
Thats the great thing about this thread, we can do that and get replies, but we can be back on topic in a flash


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Correct in that there is no bike riding or walking to FW--in fact, I didn't see a single bike during our time here, and though Teton rentals was open, I saw no bikes outside the shop leading me to believe they're not renting them. As for the refurb, it doesn't "smell" like one. However, you could be correct, Tom. At any rate, it was a shock to see it closed. So, in closing, where there were two trails to FW, now there are none (currently). Hmmm. More thoughts and pics to come on our entire trip once we get back. We hit the road tomorrow morning, heading back to cold, wintry, rainy weather. Ugh.


Crossing fingers that it is temporary.  Would really miss not being able to hit the trail to Trails End


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Hmmm.  This is what we came across following the bike path to FW just past the bus stop at the Lodge. Before turning the corner and seeing this, there was one of those themed, semi-permanent signs that abound at the Lodge saying, "End of the trail." I fear this refurbishment is linked to the new rehab facility, Reflections, that is yet to be built. If so, expect no path either (a) for a few years or (b) ever again. I'm trying not to let this issue become a flash point and downer for me as we end our trip. . .not sure it's working.


----------



## sleepydog25

Well, we made it back home. Left around 7:10 this morning and arrived home at 5:35. We stopped twice: once to grab lunch and get gas and then once near home to hit the grocery store for a few needed items. If the second stop had been just for a quick potty break, we'd have been home before 5. We made really good time given the 680+ miles we drove. As we crossed the border between FL and GA, and for the next couple hours, it was 80F and mostly sunny. When we got home? 34F, windy, rainy, and foggy. 

I'll post more in the next couple of days, hopefully with pictures. Overall, our trip was good though we struggled to come to terms with some of the changes. I'll detail it all later. For now, it's time to pet the cats, unpack the bags, and enjoy some wine.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Well, we made it back home. Left around 7:10 this morning and arrived home at 5:35. We stopped twice: once to grab lunch and get gas and then once near home to hit the grocery store for a few needed items. If the second stop had been just for a quick potty break, we'd have been home before 5. We made really good time given the 680+ miles we drove. As we crossed the border between FL and GA, and for the next couple hours, it was 80F and mostly sunny. When we got home? 34F, windy, rainy, and foggy.
> 
> I'll post more in the next couple of days, hopefully with pictures. Overall, our trip was good though we struggled to come to terms with some of the changes. I'll detail it all later. For now, it's time to pet the cats, unpack the bags, and enjoy some wine.



Looking forward to your trip summary and pix.  I'm hoping that your first trip to WDW in a couple of years was mostly awesome!


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> Hmmm.  This is what we came across following the bike path to FW just past the bus stop at the Lodge. Before turning the corner and seeing this, there was one of those themed, semi-permanent signs that abound at the Lodge saying, "End of the trail." I fear this refurbishment is linked to the new rehab facility, Reflections, that is yet to be built. If so, expect no path either (a) for a few years or (b) ever again. I'm trying not to let this issue become a flash point and downer for me as we end our trip. . .not sure it's working.


Bye Bye Water Country 
From twitter "RIP my favorite abandoned water park":


----------



## RachelTori

My DD (a WL CM) says WL is not renting bikes (currently). She has no further info at this time.


----------



## sleepydog25

RachelTori said:


> My DD (a WL CM) says WL is not renting bikes (currently). She has no further info at this time.


I rather thought as much since we didn't see a single one while there. We did see a few runners here and there, and they were constantly running loops around the Lodge through parking lot, by the cabins, and down the connecting walk to the bus stops. Tough luck for runners out there.


----------



## Granny

RachelTori said:


> My DD (a WL CM) says WL is not renting bikes (currently). She has no further info at this time.



*Lor-uh*  .... I'm not sure if you've posted here before, but welcome to the Groupies thread!  Your daughter is one lucky person to be working at our beloved Lodge!


----------



## sleepydog25

I suppose I'll get started on recounting our trip, and I'll try to keep it short. I'm doing a longer TR over on the DVC TR forum if you're interested. I mentioned we left rainy, cool southwest VA for sunny FL, only we encountered mostly rain on our drive down, right until we got into Jacksonville. By the time we reached VB on our second day (around 1 p.m.), it was warm and sunny. We went out to lunch at a place called Cobalt in the tonier part of VB. It sat on the beach and had good food, though our server was fairly lousy. But, it was good to be in the warmth of Florida!















When we got back, our room was ready, and it was quite the treat! As requested, it was a high floor with ocean view. In fact, it was located on the top floor in the main building, room #2415, I believe. Here are a few shots.










View from our balcony










It was a huge room!















And it had lovely touches, such as the bubbles on the bed spread





Our first impression of VB was a good one. I mean, what a great view!  More to come later. . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the Groupies RachelTori!!!!
As Granny says, your DD is one lucky lady (or at least we feel that way)to be working at one of most favorist places in the USA!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Wow Sleepy!!  Great views and seems like a lovely place.  Maybe tacking on a couple days to a WDW trip may be in order for us after seeing those shots


----------



## RachelTori

Granny said:


> *Lor-uh*  .... I'm not sure if you've posted here before, but welcome to the Groupies thread!  Your daughter is one lucky person to be working at our beloved Lodge!





jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the Groupies RachelTori!!!!
> As Granny says, your DD is one lucky lady (or at least we feel that way)to be working at one of most favorist places in the USA!!



Awww, thanks for the welcome!!  I have actually lurked on this thread for quite some time!!  We own at SSR and BWV, but the past year Boulder Ridge has become a favorite!  Love the rooms and the location, of course, is hard to beat!  

DD has been at the Lodge for almost 2 years now.  She absolutely loves it!  She's one of those students who did the CP (4 years ago) and..... no surprise.... never came home!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> I suppose I'll get started on recounting our trip, and I'll try to keep it short. I'm doing a longer TR over on the DVC TR forum if you're interested. I mentioned we left rainy, cool southwest VA for sunny FL, only we encountered mostly rain on our drive down, right until we got into Jacksonville. By the time we reached VB on our second day (around 1 p.m.), it was warm and sunny. We went out to lunch at a place called Cobalt in the tonier part of VB. It sat on the beach and had good food, though our server was fairly lousy. But, it was good to be in the warmth of Florida!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we got back, our room was ready, and it was quite the treat! As requested, it was a high floor with ocean view. In fact, it was located on the top floor in the main building, room #2415, I believe. Here are a few shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from our balcony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a huge room!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it had lovely touches, such as the bubbles on the bed spread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our first impression of VB was a good one. I mean, what a great view!  More to come later. . .



I think we've just had 2 stays at VB over the years but for one of them I also got one of the top floor rooms.  They are indeed very large!  I still had the more normal configuration for the Inn rooms of 2 queen beds but had heard that a few had Kings instead.  Did not know they had a couch then - very nice!


----------



## sleepydog25

RachelTori said:


> Awww, thanks for the welcome!!  I have actually lurked on this thread for quite some time!!  We own at SSR and BWV, but the past year Boulder Ridge has become a favorite!  Love the rooms and the location, of course, is hard to beat!
> 
> DD has been at the Lodge for almost 2 years now.  She absolutely loves it!  She's one of those students who did the CP (4 years ago) and..... no surprise.... never came home!


Yes, welcome to our Groupies! The odds aren't good that we ran across your daughter, but it's kinda cool to have a Groupie who has family working there! My wife and I were just saying that if there was a resort we'd most like to work at it would be the Lodge. Despite all the changes, it's still a most peaceful place to be. 



KAT4DISNEY said:


> I think we've just had 2 stays at VB over the years but for one of them I also got one of the top floor rooms.  They are indeed very large!  I still had the more normal configuration for the Inn rooms of 2 queen beds but had heard that a few had Kings instead.  Did not know they had a couch then - very nice!


It was a most excellent room with space to spare. The only downside was having the closed balcony requiring you to stand to see the water. However, that's a small price to pay for tall ceilings, an actual living area, and a view of the beach like we had.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Yes, welcome to our Groupies! The odds aren't good that we ran across your daughter, but it's kinda cool to have a Groupie who has family working there! My wife and I were just saying that if there was a resort we'd most like to work at it would be the Lodge. Despite all the changes, it's still a most peaceful place to be.
> 
> It was a most excellent room with space to spare. The only downside was having the closed balcony requiring you to stand to see the water. However, that's a small price to pay for tall ceilings, an actual living area, and a view of the beach like we had.



Yes, I don't know what they were thinking with so many of the balconies being enclosed there.  On our first stay that is what we had.  And my mother was in a wheelchair and going to be spending most of her time in her room - hopefully looking at the ocean so that did not work at all.  We asked for her room to be changed.  Which they did the following day.  For the full fee - couldn't really fault them but a little "magic" might have been nice.  And to add salt to the wound DH had tipped the CM he spoke to who said he could move us but told him nothing about the fee.  Ah well.  It was an awesome balcony she got - large with room for many wheelchairs and right next door to us although no longer a connecting room.  So on my next visit I requested a high floor with _slotted_ balcony railing.


----------



## Lakegirl

RachelTori said:


> Awww, thanks for the welcome!!  I have actually lurked on this thread for quite some time!!  We own at SSR and BWV, but the past year Boulder Ridge has become a favorite!  Love the rooms and the location, of course, is hard to beat!
> 
> DD has been at the Lodge for almost 2 years now.  She absolutely loves it!  She's one of those students who did the CP (4 years ago) and..... no surprise.... never came home!


Wow!!! Good for her!  She is so lucky.  I would love to work for Disney some day, maybe in retirement.


----------



## Corinne

Great room and view Sleepy! We really want to try VB sometime soon!


----------



## twokats

Guess everyone has been very busy!!!

We are having crazy weather here in TX.  Lots of rain and some nice weather, but heading back to the colder side of things.  We are so soggy it is ridiculous.


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats said:


> Guess everyone has been very busy!!!
> 
> We are having crazy weather here in TX.  Lots of rain and some nice weather, but heading back to the colder side of things.  We are so soggy it is ridiculous.


Hey Kathy!!
Yes, its soggy here too.  Its been the wettest winter I remember around these parts.  A few weeks back, the sun peeked out for a few hours.  A friend texted me and said, "the sun is out, but it has a mildew ring around it"


----------



## Dizny Dad

We've had a great winter in my neck of the woods.  Wet, yes.  Lots of snow, but always just a couple of inches at a time , then it would melt away.  Only once did we get a snow so deep we could not get out of our drive without help.  I would call that a mild winter, to say the least.  And now it looks like Spring is peaking out, with temps in the 40s and some 50s.  Time to get back out onto the property and clean up the damages from a November ice storm.  Lots of branches down, along with a tree or two.  Dang.


----------



## sleepydog25

Wet just about everywhere it seems. As December came to an end, we'd had 60-65% more precipitation than the average year. That trend has continued with lots of rain, snow, and a fair amount of ice since. Spring, true late spring weather, would be greatly appreciated right about now. We missed snow by a day coming back from our trip to the World. . .and I have my first girls varsity tennis match tomorrow. . .outside. To be fair, it's supposed to be cloudy, but dry, and 55F. 

In other news, there was another family from my rural area at Disney the same time we were. Didn't run across them while here, but they enjoyed themselves, even the cooler temps we had for a couple of days. Beats 25F and snow any day. . .


----------



## Lakegirl

We have had a very mild winter in the northeast/Mass in regards to snow.  So much so that it was disappointing.  We only had one real storm and it was mostly overnight.  It’s been plenty cold though.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Our record February snowfall is morphing into lots of ice dam damage (not for me, I own a snow rake) and now we are expecting highs in the 40’s the next two days along with 2-3 inches of rain!  And, with the storm drains in the streets covered by mountains of snow and ice we are under flood watch / warning depending on where you are.  And I had to officially abandon my hopes of escaping to Florida.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rkstocke5609 said:


> Our record February snowfall is morphing into lots of ice dam damage (not for me, I own a snow rake) and now we are expecting highs in the 40’s the next two days along with 2-3 inches of rain!  And, with the storm drains in the streets covered by mountains of snow and ice we are under flood watch / warning depending on where you are.  And I had to officially abandon my hopes of escaping to Florida.



And I'm supposed to fly back on Thursday.  Wasn't really planning on boating around.


----------



## jenhelgren

I hope this is the appropriate place to ask--are all the 1 bedroom units at Boulder Ridge the same or are there different floor plans that allow more space than others? We usually have a studio or 1 bedroom and always just request pool view. I was talking to friends who usually have a 2 bedroom unit and they said the rooms by the elevator shaft are actually larger floorplans. BRV is my hubby's favorite resort but it is crowded for us in a 1 bed now that my kids prefer not to share a bed and we bring an air mattress! Having a room with a larger floor plan would be a huge plus for me!


----------



## rkstocke5609

jenhelgren said:


> I hope this is the appropriate place to ask--are all the 1 bedroom units at Boulder Ridge the same or are there different floor plans that allow more space than others? We usually have a studio or 1 bedroom and always just request pool view. I was talking to friends who usually have a 2 bedroom unit and they said the rooms by the elevator shaft are actually larger floorplans. BRV is my hubby's favorite resort but it is crowded for us in a 1 bed now that my kids prefer not to share a bed and we bring an air mattress! Having a room with a larger floor plan would be a huge plus for me!



You are correct that there is some variation in the size/configuration near the elevators, but you would need some luck to get one..tap on page 1 and scroll down for the floor plan map..


----------



## Granny

jenhelgren said:


> I hope this is the appropriate place to ask--are all the 1 bedroom units at Boulder Ridge the same or are there different floor plans that allow more space than others? We usually have a studio or 1 bedroom and always just request pool view. I was talking to friends who usually have a 2 bedroom unit and they said the rooms by the elevator shaft are actually larger floorplans. BRV is my hubby's favorite resort but it is crowded for us in a 1 bed now that my kids prefer not to share a bed and we bring an air mattress! Having a room with a larger floor plan would be a huge plus for me!






rkstocke5609 said:


> You are correct that there is some variation in the size/configuration near the elevators, but you would need some luck to get one..tap on page 1 and scroll down for the floor plan map..




As Ron indicated, there are some rooms where the "living room" area is significantly larger (at the expense of the kitchen area).  But almost all of those are dedicated 2BR units.   There are a couple of 1BR lock-offs with this configuration on the top floor.  It is fine to request them, but since there are only a couple of them you don't have great odds of landing one.  Just didn't want to set your hopes too high on getting one.  Good luck!


----------



## sleepydog25

jenhelgren said:


> I hope this is the appropriate place to ask--are all the 1 bedroom units at Boulder Ridge the same or are there different floor plans that allow more space than others? We usually have a studio or 1 bedroom and always just request pool view. I was talking to friends who usually have a 2 bedroom unit and they said the rooms by the elevator shaft are actually larger floorplans. BRV is my hubby's favorite resort but it is crowded for us in a 1 bed now that my kids prefer not to share a bed and we bring an air mattress! Having a room with a larger floor plan would be a huge plus for me!


First, , *jenhelgren*! We're always happy to see new faces on the Groupies thread! Second, I echo what *Granny *and *Ron* said. There are larger floor plans for a handful of 1BRs just off the elevators; however, it's luck of the draw in getting one. My wife and I had one of them about three years ago, and it was marvelous! As mentioned, you sacrifice slightly for the kitchen but the dining and living areas are larger. We vacationed in the middle of rehearsals for a play I was in, and that extra space allowed me the ability to mimic my blocking from the show. Some people like to request particular room numbers, but our fear with that is if that particular room isn't available, they might stick us anywhere. We prefer to have a general guideline set up: high floor and lake view, for example. Best of luck, and again, welcome!


----------



## Corinne

Our waitlist came through for our first night at BLT in May! We are so excited to stay there!


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> Our waitlist came through for our first night at BLT in May! We are so excited to stay there!



That's great, *Corinne*!  What kind of view category are you booking?   We like BLT a lot...just so darn convenient!   Do you have more waitlist to go?  Or does that complete your reservation?


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> Our waitlist came through for our first night at BLT in May! We are so excited to stay there!


Congratulations! I made the change already as I just popped in here during my lunch break to see your post. We really like BLT. The decor isn't to everyone's liking, and I do get that; however, for us the whole idea behind CR and BLT is that it's supposed to be cleaner lines and a bit more geometric than the softer contours of VWL and the Lodge. Certainly, the convenience to MK, the monorail, TOWL, and good restaurants is a bonus, as well. We seriously considered purchasing a smaller, direct contract there (hard to find small contracts resale) a couple of years ago when we took a tour of the Aulani and Copper Creek rooms at SSR (they were giving away $100 gift card). We had been tossing around the idea until the agent said he could probably find us a contract size we wanted (50 pts). He disappeared for about 10 minutes, then came back and said there was a reclaimed contract with 128 points (odd number) and that we could have any part or all of said contract starting at our 50 points. In the end, we decided it was a "no" due to wanting to work on paying off other items in our lives like cars.  I'm sure you'll enjoy it there!


----------



## Corinne

sleepydog25 said:


> Congratulations! I made the change already as I just popped in here during my lunch break to see your post. We really like BLT. The decor isn't to everyone's liking, and I do get that; however, for us the whole idea behind CR and BLT is that it's supposed to be cleaner lines and a bit more geometric than the softer contours of VWL and the Lodge. Certainly, the convenience to MK, the monorail, TOWL, and good restaurants is a bonus, as well. We seriously considered purchasing a smaller, direct contract there (hard to find small contracts resale) a couple of years ago when we took a tour of the Aulani and Copper Creek rooms at SSR (they were giving away $100 gift card). We had been tossing around the idea until the agent said he could probably find us a contract size we wanted (50 pts). He disappeared for about 10 minutes, then came back and said there was a reclaimed contract with 128 points (odd number) and that we could have any part or all of said contract starting at our 50 points. In the end, we decided it was a "no" due to wanting to work on paying off other items in our lives like cars.  I'm sure you'll enjoy it there!



Thanks Sleepy! I PM’d you as well....funny because I almost asked in my post! I’m not wildly fond of the decor at BLT either, we toured when they were first completed. We love TOWL and can see ourselves there nearly every evening! We’re really excited about walking over to MK and monorail  access. This is a pretty big deal for Dana to be excited, since he really prefers the Epcot area.


----------



## jenhelgren

Granny said:


> As Ron indicated, there are some rooms where the "living room" area is significantly larger (at the expense of the kitchen area).  But almost all of those are dedicated 2BR units.   There are a couple of 1BR lock-offs with this configuration on the top floor.  It is fine to request them, but since there are only a couple of them you don't have great odds of landing one.  Just didn't want to set your hopes too high on getting one.  Good luck!



Thanks-that is exactly what I was looking for! I knew there were not a lot of 1 bed units and our request would need some pixie dust, but its at least worth a try! Would "top floor, lake view, near elevator" be my best request to get lucky enough to stay in one of the larger living room units?


----------



## Granny

jenhelgren said:


> Thanks-that is exactly what I was looking for! I knew there were not a lot of 1 bed units and our request would need some pixie dust, but its at least worth a try! Would "top floor, lake view, near elevator" be my best request to get lucky enough to stay in one of the larger living room units?



If you want a lake view, there is exactly one 1BR unit that meets your requirement....unit 5519 is a lock-off 1BR with the larger living room area.  You can see it on the room map on page 1, 5th floor.   There is another one on the other side of the building too (not a lake view).  

As @sleepydog25 indicated, you can request this one villa.  But it would take quite a bit of luck to have someone checking out of that villa the morning that you check in.  And if they can't fulfill that request, you could end up anywhere.  

I completely understand the two siblings not wanting to sleep together.   We brought an air mattress for several years for our regular 1BR villa at VWL (BRV).  There is room for it, though it is pretty tight.  I think we had one daughter sleep on the couch (without folding it out) and the other on the air mattress on the floor.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I used to request lakeview every time.  Sigh.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I used to request lakeview every time.  Sigh.


Did you also ask for a higher floor? I think those are more popular than the low ones. Any time I asked for higher floor I was put on the end (cowbell serenade) or in one instance I was granted that large 1br unit on the bus side. That's when I decided that I do not like being up high.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Did you also ask for a higher floor? I think those are more popular than the low ones. Any time I asked for higher floor I was put on the end (cowbell serenade) or in one instance I was granted that large 1br unit on the bus side. That's when I decided that I do not like being up high.



Yes, lakeside or else pool view and high floor.  Back then getting a ground floor wouldn't have accomplished seeing the water although I guess it might now?  While I don't mind a patio I do prefer a balcony.  Still that request once got me bus side ground floor.   Maybe MS added a "not" before lakeside and high floor.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Maybe MS added a "not" before lakeside and high floor.


I think you're right about that.

I always loved having the ground floor patio units on the pool side when I had young kids. They were old enough to run to/from the pool and I could leave the patio door unlocked for them to come and go easily. Also had lots of mother nature's guests in the way of chipmunks, rabbits, deer, snakes, and one time even a black widow graced us with her presence. The only thing I did not care for was the native lawnmower creature.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I used to request lakeview every time.  Sigh.



 *Kathy.*...you crack me up!  

It's like we have our very own Eeyore on this thread when it comes to room requests!


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I used to request lakeview every time.  Sigh.


----------



## jenhelgren

Granny said:


> If you want a lake view, there is exactly one 1BR unit that meets your requirement....unit 5519 is a lock-off 1BR with the larger living room area.  You can see it on the room map on page 1, 5th floor.   There is another one on the other side of the building too (not a lake view).
> 
> As @sleepydog25 indicated, you can request this one villa.  But it would take quite a bit of luck to have someone checking out of that villa the morning that you check in.  And if they can't fulfill that request, you could end up anywhere.
> 
> I completely understand the two siblings not wanting to sleep together.   We brought an air mattress for several years for our regular 1BR villa at VWL (BRV).  There is room for it, though it is pretty tight.  I think we had one daughter sleep on the couch (without folding it out) and the other on the air mattress on the floor.



We have had magical Disney moments but hoping for one unit is a bit of a stretch...lol especially when we are checking in on a Tuesday!!

What would your request be knowing what we are looking for? Top floor is my request in any hotel because I am a light sleeper and people walking above me will keep me up but Disney hotels are not nearly as bad with ceiling noise, so I don't always make that request for DVC but we do not like ground floor with patios. We have had rooms facing both the bus stop and pool/lake and much prefer the pool/lake but it seems like that will narrow my request down too much. Should I just request top floor or near elevator? or any floor besides ground level and near elevator?

Thanks for everyone's advice! We haven't stayed at BRV in awhile and DH is missing it but I am not missing the crowded space. I love the 1 bed units at Kidani because the sleeper chair and sofa pull out means no hauling an air mattress or stressing about where it will fit at!! We were lucky enough to stay in a 2 bed at BRV once and that was amazing!!! but also a little above budget....


----------



## sleepydog25

jenhelgren said:


> We have had magical Disney moments but hoping for one unit is a bit of a stretch...lol especially when we are checking in on a Tuesday!!
> 
> What would your request be knowing what we are looking for? Top floor is my request in any hotel because I am a light sleeper and people walking above me will keep me up but Disney hotels are not nearly as bad with ceiling noise, so I don't always make that request for DVC but we do not like ground floor with patios. We have had rooms facing both the bus stop and pool/lake and much prefer the pool/lake but it seems like that will narrow my request down too much. Should I just request top floor or near elevator? or any floor besides ground level and near elevator?
> 
> Thanks for everyone's advice! We haven't stayed at BRV in awhile and DH is missing it but I am not missing the crowded space. I love the 1 bed units at Kidani because the sleeper chair and sofa pull out means no hauling an air mattress or stressing about where it will fit at!! We were lucky enough to stay in a 2 bed at BRV once and that was amazing!!! but also a little above budget....


Personally, we've had good luck with "high floor, near elevator" or "high floor, lake view." We prefer the latter given the better view. Now that the trees are missing (sadly), you get a great view of EWP each night. The bus side is quieter overall, I think, so it's a toss up.


----------



## jimmytammy

jenhelgren said:


> We have had magical Disney moments but hoping for one unit is a bit of a stretch...lol especially when we are checking in on a Tuesday!!
> 
> What would your request be knowing what we are looking for? Top floor is my request in any hotel because I am a light sleeper and people walking above me will keep me up but Disney hotels are not nearly as bad with ceiling noise, so I don't always make that request for DVC but we do not like ground floor with patios. We have had rooms facing both the bus stop and pool/lake and much prefer the pool/lake but it seems like that will narrow my request down too much. Should I just request top floor or near elevator? or any floor besides ground level and near elevator?
> 
> Thanks for everyone's advice! We haven't stayed at BRV in awhile and DH is missing it but I am not missing the crowded space. I love the 1 bed units at Kidani because the sleeper chair and sofa pull out means no hauling an air mattress or stressing about where it will fit at!! We were lucky enough to stay in a 2 bed at BRV once and that was amazing!!! but also a little above budget....


Welcome to the groupies jenhelgren!!!!
Based on your thoughts, I would ask for high floor 1st, then near elevator.


----------



## Granny

I would request high floor, lake view.  That gives them a lot of rooms to work with, and even if you are the farthest room from the elevators it's not a long walk since the resort is so small.  You don't have to worry about the kind of walks from the elevator you might have at Kidani, for instance.


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> That's great, *Corinne*!  What kind of view category are you booking?   We like BLT a lot...just so darn convenient!   Do you have more waitlist to go?  Or does that complete your reservation?



Thanks Granny, I booked a lake view room, and our reservation is now complete.


----------



## Corinne

twinklebug said:


> Did you also ask for a higher floor? I think those are more popular than the low ones. Any time I asked for higher floor I was put on the end (cowbell serenade) or in one instance I was granted that large 1br unit on the bus side. That's when I decided that I do not like being up high.


 
Cowbell serenade!I have to hit that thing every time we walk by it (still)!!!!!


----------



## Lakegirl

Corinne said:


> Thanks Granny, I booked a lake view room, and our reservation is now complete.


So happy for you. I love BLT as does my DD.  Love the location, restaurants and TOTWL.  Next April I am hoping to switch to BLT at the 7 month mark.  I would love to add on a contract there as well.


----------



## Corinne

Lakegirl said:


> So happy for you. I love BLT as does my DD.  Love the location, restaurants and TOTWL.  Next April I am hoping to switch to BLT at the 7 month mark.  I would love to add on a contract there as well.


Thanks! We may have to add on to our stay indefinitely - the JetBlue return flights are still too high!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Although DiznyDi insists on a high floor (so snakes can't crawl into the room  ), we never like being above the fourth floor, as the fifth floor has the atrium enclosed and you can not see down into our beautiful lobby; one of the things most enjoyable when coming and going!

We also always ask for an "Odd Numbered Room", as many CMs , when asking for Lake View, have had difficulty knowing they are odd numbered.

Looking forward to our May trip to The Lodge.  ~48 sleeps.  DiznyDi's early morning countdown (always a small voice while I'm dressing for work) has not yet started, but it will in a few weeks!


----------



## jenhelgren

jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the groupies jenhelgren!!!!
> Based on your thoughts, I would ask for high floor 1st, then near elevator.





Granny said:


> I would request high floor, lake view.  That gives them a lot of rooms to work with, and even if you are the farthest room from the elevators it's not a long walk since the resort is so small.  You don't have to worry about the kind of walks from the elevator you might have at Kidani, for instance.



Thanks for the suggestions! I wont put my expectations too high but more room for an air mattress would be amazing!

Is calling a few days in advance to check the requests still the best strategy or do you just add them onto the reservation with DVC? I have never had any luck leaving notes on the reservation through DVC and a few years ago called but I don't know if this is still even an option....


----------



## Granny

jenhelgren said:


> Is calling a few days in advance to check the requests still the best strategy or do you just add them onto the reservation with DVC? I have never had any luck leaving notes on the reservation through DVC and a few years ago called but I don't know if this is still even an option....



I've never seen evidence that calling a few days in advance helps with requests.  We always just email our very general requests to Member Services and have had pretty good luck with our room assignments.  On the other hand, *@KAT4DISNEY *has made requests for years at VWL that the room assigners have infamously ignored.  So at the end, it does become the luck of the draw.  If most people want a lake view, then many will be disappointed as they have to assign all rooms if the resort is fully booked (as it often is).

I think more important than the timing of the room request is the timing of the check-in.  People start checking in during the morning (even though rooms are not generally ready until around 4:00p) and tend to "politely" ask for the most highly sought after rooms.  And the front desk people do change room assignments to make the guests happy.  People who arrive later in the day (4:00 or later) tend to get the leftovers.  

I have no specific data to support this but I think I've seen enough anecdotal evidence through personal experience and postings on forums to think this is what often happens.

I think the best approach is to put in a room request but be prepared to get your least desired room.  And then just roll with the assignment, knowing that someone has to get placed in every villa.  Good luck!


----------



## jimmytammy

*jenhelgren*


Granny said:


> I think more important than the timing of the room request is the timing of the check-in. People start checking in during the morning (even though rooms are not generally ready until around 4:00p) and tend to "politely" ask for the most highly sought after rooms. And the front desk people do change room assignments to make the guests happy. People who arrive later in the day (4:00 or later) tend to get the leftovers.


I concur to this as well.  We have purposely arrived at VWL early to get a better room, and most times, it pans out, at least to get 1st request made.  

I do ask at reservation time for 2 requests.  Then 2 weeks prior(was told by a DVC CM to do this)to arrival, I call back, confirm my requests, or if I decide to change them, I do so at that time.  The CM asked if I had a specific room number, which I was shocked that he did.  So I said yes, gave him number, and lo and behold, got it!  That was at BWV, so more rooms, but you get the picture.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> *jenhelgren*
> 
> I concur to this as well.  We have purposely arrived at VWL early to get a better room, and most times, it pans out, at least to get 1st request made.
> 
> I do ask at reservation time for 2 requests.  Then 2 weeks prior(was told by a DVC CM to do this)to arrival, I call back, confirm my requests, or if I decide to change them, I do so at that time.  The CM asked if I had a specific room number, which I was shocked that he did.  So I said yes, gave him number, and lo and behold, got it!  That was at BWV, so more rooms, but you get the picture.




*Jimmy*...were you calling MS?  And MS asked if you had a specific room number?  I've never had anyone at MS do that, and generally they spend a fair amount of time telling me that requests are not guaranteed, they'll do what they can, yada yada yada.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> *Jimmy*...were you calling MS?  And MS asked if you had a specific room number?  I've never had anyone at MS do that, and generally they spend a fair amount of time telling me that requests are not guaranteed, they'll do what they can, yada yada yada.


Yes, but thats not the norm.  He was really friendly and still told me no guarantee, yada, yada.
I think it still boils down to luck of the draw, but it doesn't hurt to still put in requests.  I always keep in mind of doing so 2 weeks prior, and I usually get at least one of the request met.


----------



## likesdisney

Have my first stay at Wilderness lodge ever booked for next February and am very excited.  I've only been able to visit for a drink and a meal (artist point) so I'm excited to be able to spend a few days there.  We're staying at Boulder Ridge as it sleeps 5 according to what I've read and that suits us better.  If I'm not mistaken then Boulder Ridge is a building adjacent to the main building?  How far of a walk is it, not far I'm assuming?


----------



## sleepydog25

likesdisney said:


> Have my first stay at Wilderness lodge ever booked for next February and am very excited.  I've only been able to visit for a drink and a meal (artist point) so I'm excited to be able to spend a few days there.  We're staying at Boulder Ridge as it sleeps 5 according to what I've read and that suits us better.  If I'm not mistaken then Boulder Ridge is a building adjacent to the main building?  How far of a walk is it, not far I'm assuming?


, *likesdisney*! We're happy to see another new face here on the Groupies thread! I'm not certain when you were at WL last, but AP is no longer a Signature restaurant but a character dining spot now. As to your question, the walk from the original DVC property there (us old-timers still call it VWL) is no longer than the walk from the main Lodge, meaning not a long walk at all. The two buildings are connected by a covered walkway, and halfway between the two is the connecting walkway to the bus stop. From the side door of the main Lodge to the main door of the VWL (or BRV as it's called now) is all of a 1-minute walk. The only long-ish walk at the Lodge is if you were at one of the farthest out Copper Creek cabins. Otherwise, everything is quite intimate though still quiet. Again, welcome, and if we can answer any more questions, fire away! We're glad you found your way to our merry band!


----------



## likesdisney

Thanks.  I'm so excited to finally be able to stay at WL.   Seems like a lot has changed since my last quick visit a couple years ago (which was at night, and quite rushed) but I'm really looking forward to be able to spend some time there (might not even go to a park, just relax around the hotel, we'll see)  Some early mornings with a nice quiet cup of coffee in the main lobby soaking up the atmosphere (might not be everyone's idea of a good time, but for me it is lol)


----------



## sleepydog25

likesdisney said:


> Thanks.  I'm so excited to finally be able to stay at WL.   Seems like a lot has changed since my last quick visit a couple years ago (which was at night, and quite rushed) but I'm really looking forward to be able to spend some time there (might not even go to a park, just relax around the hotel, we'll see)  Some early mornings with a nice quiet cup of coffee in the main lobby soaking up the atmosphere (might not be everyone's idea of a good time, but for me it is lol)


Actually, many of us on this thread think hanging out in the lobby is one of the best parts about our home. I think mornings are fine, and even though WCC will be in full swing, I don't think it's rowdy enough to bother your experience. Since you're staying at VWL, I would also suggest one of two fireplaces with rockers in that building's foyer as it is far less crowded and much quieter. The Inglenook fireplace is in the foyer proper on the right after you enter the building from the main entrance. There's another fireplace in the Carolwood Pacific room which is to your immediate right as you walk in the VWL main door. Both are lovely places to simply unwind, read, sip a libation, and generally relax. Another suggestion: there are a handful of rockers outside on the porch to VWL. As you walk up to the main entrance of VWL, to your right you will see a cee-ment (as the Beverly Hillbillies might call it) porch with some wooden chairs sitting on it. The porch extends around to the back side of the VWL building where you will find even more chairs. There are a half dozen or so small rockers for kids, and then about 7-8 larger wooden chairs for adults. Last count two weeks ago, three of those were rockers. Finally, and this can be a real treat if you're there early enough, go to the boat dock and sit out there while drinking your coffee first thing in the morning. You can catch the sunrise over the lake from there and listen to the birds, frogs, and early morning boat horns. Well, I just got back and I'm already making myself nostalgic and ready to go back!


----------



## jimmytammy

*likesdisney*
Sleepy has given you some great ideas of ways to relax and soak in the ambiance of the Lodge.  Not to take away, but add, little things like the subtle western themed music playing in the background, taking in the Wonders of the Lodge Tour, listening to the crickets(Disney version)chirping at night among the flickering lanterns, enjoying a favorite beverage at Territory Lounge or Geyser Point in the evening, these and many more things are draws for me to WL/VWL ambiance.
Enjoy!


----------



## likesdisney

Thanks for all the ideas.  I might just have to take a walk and have my coffee in several locations lol.  We're staying in a standard studio, what are our options as regards room requests?  I'm assuming that all the standard rooms face away from the lake?


----------



## Granny

likesdisney said:


> Thanks for all the ideas.  I might just have to take a walk and have my coffee in several locations lol.  We're staying in a standard studio, what are our options as regards room requests?  I'm assuming that all the standard rooms face away from the lake?



BRV doesn't have any view classifications.  I think Standard Studio is what CRO calls studios when reserved on a cash reservation?  In any event, there are no formal room view designation differences like there are in the lodge since all studios cost the same at BRV.   

Many like to stay on the lake side of the resort, so you could request that (odd number room).   Aside from that, it is just a matter of personal preferences.  The DVC resort is very small, so there are no long hallway walks that you might find at other resorts.   

Good luck in your planning...we are sure you will love this resort as we do!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> I've never seen evidence that calling a few days in advance helps with requests.  We always just email our very general requests to Member Services and have had pretty good luck with our room assignments.  On the other hand, *@KAT4DISNEY *has made requests for years at VWL that the room assigners have infamously ignored.  So at the end, it does become the luck of the draw.  If most people want a lake view, then many will be disappointed as they have to assign all rooms if the resort is fully booked (as it often is).
> 
> I think more important than the timing of the room request is the timing of the check-in.  People start checking in during the morning (even though rooms are not generally ready until around 4:00p) and tend to "politely" ask for the most highly sought after rooms.  And the front desk people do change room assignments to make the guests happy.  People who arrive later in the day (4:00 or later) tend to get the leftovers.
> 
> I have no specific data to support this but I think I've seen enough anecdotal evidence through personal experience and postings on forums to think this is what often happens.
> 
> I think the best approach is to put in a room request but be prepared to get your least desired room.  And then just roll with the assignment, knowing that someone has to get placed in every villa.  Good luck!


----------



## Granny




----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> View attachment 388837


----------



## jarestel

likesdisney said:


> Some early mornings with a nice quiet cup of coffee in the main lobby soaking up the atmosphere



I couldn't agree more! I love to get up really early and watch the lobby "come to life" as it transforms from a relatively empty area to the hustle and bustle of the day!


----------



## jimmytammy

Kat and Granny
You two!! 

In the words of Eeyore, "never mind me, Im used to being left out in the rain"


----------



## jimmytammy

likesdisney
Many of us like to request lake side(though dont ask KAT4DISNEY or Granny how they ask for requests)as it affords a great view.  But if you get the bus side, thats not bad either.  
A couple of things I request are high floor(gives better views and less likely critters wander in, plus affords a bit more privacy as every so often workers may wander by as you are enjoying your cup o Joe) and 2nd, near elevators.  We make VWL sound like its huge, but really, its not.  It has a bit of a long hallway, but not terrible.  But we like near elevators as the rooms in the atrium area have a little different configuration.  Only downside to this is there is one particular studio that does not have a balcony.  A few here can attest to it as they have stayed in it.  I once went in the room when a friend who was on the DIS boards back in the day invited us in.  He was shocked he didn't have a balcony!


----------



## jimmytammy

Woke up to a Texas Pete commercial on TV this AM that was playing a WL song in the background


----------



## ErinC

We had 5519 one time over Christmas. Probably my best VWL memory ever. It was a two bedroom reservation, but we had a lockoff. Survived the 16 year old birthday trip to BWV with DD. DH ended up not being able to  come until Thursday of the week so it was just the two of us. We did Ohana for dinner (her request) and it was fine. They sang to her and brought her a cupcake. We did a little retail therapy while at the world, that at least made DD16 happy. Our stay at BWV was pretty good. I just love the easy access to Epcot and the studios. Having two stays in two weeks was a lot between the 1/2 marathon and our vacation week. Our AP's expire soon. We won't renew for at least another year. We've gotten a good bit of mileage out of them this past year though. I guess that will give the DVC points a year or so to recoup.


----------



## Dizny Dad

So nice to read all the chatter about what we like about The Lodge!  Just make one want to get back as soon as possible!


----------



## tgropp

jarestel said:


> I couldn't agree more! I love to get up really early and watch the lobby "come to life" as it transforms from a relatively empty area to the hustle and bustle of the day!



This has always been a favourite thing of mine to do. Start off by the main fireplace in a rocker and then work my way up to a fireplace above the entrance doors. I still remember my first visit to the Lodge Christmas 1994 and possibly 1996 that the main fireplace had an actual wood burning fire and it was so beautiful to sit and watch a crackling fire. I Love that place!


----------



## Dizny Dad

So many times the Inglenook would be occupied by others enjoying it.  Drat!  

Into the Carolwood Pacific Room: occupied again.  Drat!  

But we do get our chances.  It is so nice to know that these locations are appreciated.

_Just to crow a little_ . . . . DiznyDi & I just purchased two Morris Chairs to sit in front of our living room fireplace.  Our fireplace covers the one wall at the end of the room, with book cases on either side.  Great place to discuss the day; and they are never occupied!  

DiznyDi's Christmas present was installation of gas logs: really nice, low mess, low work, but I miss the "Crackle".


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> So many times the Inglenook would be occupied by others enjoying it.  Drat!
> 
> Into the Carolwood Pacific Room: occupied again.  Drat!
> 
> But we do get our chances.  It is so nice to know that these locations are appreciated.
> 
> _Just to crow a little_ . . . . DiznyDi & I just purchased two Morris Chairs to sit in front of our living room fireplace.  Our fireplace covers the one wall at the end of the room, with book cases on either side.  Great place to discuss the day; and they are never occupied!
> 
> DiznyDi's Christmas present was installation of gas logs: really nice, low mess, low work, but I miss the "Crackle".


I was mostly surprised last trip to only find 3 adult-sized rocking chairs on the "front porch." Perhaps the numbers have always been low, but I thought there were more than that. 

As for the gas logs, when we moved into our current home nearly 7 years ago, we had a real fire place but it had been converted to gas logs. My first thought was to return the fireplace to its original condition and purpose, but *Luv *cautioned that if we did so, we'd have no good source of heat in the family room other than a real fire that takes work to start, and I'm queasy about fires burning when I'm not near them, so I have to make sure they're basically burned out before I can rest. It was a good call by my wife as I've realized over the years, despite having put in those Mitsubishi slim heaters you see in so many areas now.


----------



## Seth Paridon

Hey Gang.  Haven't posted in a while, always good to stop back in and read what's been going on via trip reports.  We are getting ready for our annual VWL trip this late May, and I had a question.  Is Teton still renting the little sea raycer boats?  Or can I get them only at the Fort?  Never rented one before and my wife and I thought it would be cool to get two, one for her and our daughter and one for my son and I.  Thanks in advance.

Seth


----------



## Granny

Seth Paridon said:


> Hey Gang.  Haven't posted in a while, always good to stop back in and read what's been going on via trip reports.  We are getting ready for our annual VWL trip this late May, and I had a question.  Is Teton still renting the little sea raycer boats?  Or can I get them only at the Fort?  Never rented one before and my wife and I thought it would be cool to get two, one for her and our daughter and one for my son and I.  Thanks in advance.
> 
> Seth



Welcome back, *Seth*.  

According to Disney World's website, they should be available at all marinas:





So I think you will be good to go!  

We have rented them when our kids were younger and they were always a lot of fun.  Getting to take the boats over to Seven Seas Lagoon in front of Magic Kingdom was a real treat for the kids (and adults!)


----------



## Granny

Granny said:


> So I think you will be good to go!




I just looked on the DVC member site and they only list Contemporary and Fort Wilderness as having boat rentals.  I know they shut down the marina at Wilderness Lodge during CCV construction, but I thought they had re-opened it.  Evidently not?  Sorry I don't have better information...hopefully someone else can provide that.


----------



## crvetter

Granny said:


> I just looked on the DVC member site and they only list Contemporary and Fort Wilderness as having boat rentals.  I know they shut down the marina at Wilderness Lodge during CCV construction, but I thought they had re-opened it.  Evidently not?  Sorry I don't have better information...hopefully someone else can provide that.


Odd the DVC site says that, Disney's hotel side says: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/recreation/motorized-boats/. When I was there in November I saw some at the dock.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Changes, changes, changes.  Whereas I understand the three guaranteed things in life are death, taxes, and change; the older I get, the more I understand what they all meant by "the good ol' days"!


----------



## sleepydog25

Seth Paridon said:


> Hey Gang.  Haven't posted in a while, always good to stop back in and read what's been going on via trip reports.  We are getting ready for our annual VWL trip this late May, and I had a question.  Is Teton still renting the little sea raycer boats?  Or can I get them only at the Fort?  Never rented one before and my wife and I thought it would be cool to get two, one for her and our daughter and one for my son and I.  Thanks in advance.
> 
> Seth


I'm afraid I can't offer much other than my admittedly fuzzy memory of our time there a couple of weeks ago. I know they stopped renting bicycles, and the few times I walked by the marina, I don't remember seeing anyone at the rental shop. Were there boats docked? Hmmm, again I don't recall since we weren't looking for them. All that to say, perhaps you could contact the front desk at the Lodge (I'm sure some enterprising person here has it) to double check before you go. 

It's Friday, Groupies! Spring is here, though it still feels like winter to many throughout the States. I keep thinking that in about a month, temps will have warmed to the point where it actually feels like what spring signals to our minds. Only a month!


----------



## RachelTori

Granny said:


> I just looked on the DVC member site and they only list Contemporary and Fort Wilderness as having boat rentals.  I know they shut down the marina at Wilderness Lodge during CCV construction, but I thought they had re-opened it.  Evidently not?  Sorry I don't have better information...hopefully someone else can provide that.



The Sea Raycers and the Pontoon boats have been back at Teton since July 2017.  Bicycles were also there, but those have now been discontinued (temporarily?) since the path between WL and FW is closed.  

FWIW, I rarely go by what's posted in the Disney site!!  Much more accurate information on the boards here (and from my CM DD! )


----------



## Granny

RachelTori said:


> FWIW, I rarely go by what's posted in the Disney site!!  Much more accurate information on the boards here (and from my CM DD! )



Great point!  I should know better by now.


----------



## jimmytammy

RachelTori said:


> The Sea Raycers and the Pontoon boats have been back at Teton since July 2017.  Bicycles were also there, but those have now been discontinued (temporarily?) since the path between WL and FW is closed.
> 
> FWIW, I rarely go by what's posted in the Disney site!!  Much more accurate information on the boards here (and from my CM DD! )


Nice to have an insider amongst our ranks


----------



## sleepydog25

Morning, Groupies! Quiet weekend here with some sun and at least mild temps (50s). Other than a couple of brief showers Thursday, we've gone an entire week without significant rain or snow fall. That's the first time we've had a week-long stretch since back in July! Of course, rain moves in tomorrow, but we'll enjoy the day. To help pass the time, while we're doing chores around the house, *Luv* and I have taken to listening to the Disney World Today loop we found on YouTube (I'm certain it's available on other platforms). That loop is the one that was playing on our TV screen when we were there a couple of weeks ago. It's about an hour loop and contains some oldies (Mickey Mouse theme), to well-known standards ("A Whole New World"), forgotten nuggets ("Go the Distance"), to newer fare ("Travers Goff" theme from _Saving Mr. Banks_). It's a delightful and uplifting mix of music and puts you in a Disney frame of mind. Enjoy what's left of the weekend!


----------



## tea pot

Hello Groupies! 
I've been gone a little too long.
It's so nice to see that the old gang is alive, well
and growing!
*sleepydog *I just love the updated first page, great job. 
Looks like I have a bit of catching up to do
take care


----------



## sleepydog25

tea pot said:


> Hello Groupies!
> I've been gone a little too long.
> It's so nice to see that the old gang is alive, well
> and growing!
> *sleepydog *I just love the updated first page, great job.
> Looks like I have a bit of catching up to do
> take care


*tea pot!* Welcome back! If you're just now seeing the revamped Page 1, then it has been a long time.   Yep, you got some catching up to do, indeed! I'm sure you'll be up to speed in no time.


----------



## ErinC

Happy Sunday all! Glad spring has sprung here in our area. It's still cool in the mornings, but so pleasant in the afternoons. Of course we will get about a week of this, and then it will be 90 degrees until October...

I was reading through the posts about the lodge lobby and it reminded me... The weekend we were there for the half marathon, we were going to head over to the running expo to pick up our packets. Both of our daughters had headed over to Roaring Fork to get some breakfast. DH left me in the room to go get some coffee. He told me he would meet me in the lobby. I headed over and he was sitting in the main lobby drinking his coffee. DH has never really been the "Disneyfreak" that I am. He likes it, but it isn't the be end all to him that it is to me. Anyway, he said "This place is still my favorite!  I like the other DVC's too, but I just love this place."  It made me feel good. Since we have spent a lot of Disney Dollars at the Lodge, I'm glad that it is at least his favorite! 

Not sure when our next trip will be, but I'm pretty sure we will just stick with our home resort. I could be happy anywhere, but maybe that will make him happier about "another" trip to the world.


----------



## Granny

tea pot said:


> Hello Groupies!  I've been gone a little too long.



WELCOME HOME* Tea Pot*...it's always great to see you here, no matter how long between visits.  Yes, this is a 12 year old thread and many who have visited through the years still stop by on occasion.  You are always  here.


----------



## Granny

ErinC said:


> Happy Sunday all! Glad spring has sprung here in our area. It's still cool in the mornings, but so pleasant in the afternoons. Of course we will get about a week of this, and then it will be 90 degrees until October...
> 
> I was reading through the posts about the lodge lobby and it reminded me... The weekend we were there for the half marathon, we were going to head over to the running expo to pick up our packets. Both of our daughters had headed over to Roaring Fork to get some breakfast. DH left me in the room to go get some coffee. He told me he would meet me in the lobby. I headed over and he was sitting in the main lobby drinking his coffee. DH has never really been the "Disneyfreak" that I am. He likes it, but it isn't the be end all to him that it is to me. Anyway, he said "This place is still my favorite!  I like the other DVC's too, but I just love this place."  It made me feel good. Since we have spent a lot of Disney Dollars at the Lodge, I'm glad that it is at least his favorite!
> 
> Not sure when our next trip will be, but I'm pretty sure we will just stick with our home resort. I could be happy anywhere, but maybe that will make him happier about "another" trip to the world.



Erin...great story!  The Lodge has a way of grabbing hold of people, and I honestly think it would do so even if located somewhere besides WDW.  It's just a beautiful resort, and the location on Bay Lake sets it up to be a special place indeed.  I'm glad your DH really enjoys the WL vibe, even if he isn't wild about "all things Disney".


----------



## Corinne

Hi Teapot! Great seeing you!


----------



## jimmytammy

Teapot!!!!  So glad to see you here


----------



## jimmytammy

The past few years we have been known to shuffle around our stays, booking our home, only to swap out at 7 months for a different vibe.  Such will not be the case come this Dec.  Our hope was to possibly slip over to BLT, but there is no availability, and we are more than 7 months at this point.  Would have loved the convenience to walk over to MK with our DGS, he could grab a nap, then back to the park.  But having to waitlist for 2 1 bedrooms not likely to come through.  Kidani, SSR and OKW are available, but am secretly hoping we stay put at the Lodge.  Our DSIL has never stayed there, so feel like he will really like it.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> The past few years we have been known to shuffle around our stays, booking our home, only to swap out at 7 months for a different vibe.  Such will not be the case come this Dec.  Our hope was to possibly slip over to BLT, but there is no availability, and we are more than 7 months at this point.  Would have loved the convenience to walk over to MK with our DGS, he could grab a nap, then back to the park.  But having to waitlist for 2 1 bedrooms not likely to come through.  Kidani, SSR and OKW are available, but am secretly hoping we stay put at the Lodge.  Our DSIL has never stayed there, so feel like he will really like it.


Yeah, a single 1BR might work but getting two for the same time frame is less likely. But, the upside is your DSIL would get to experience our home!


----------



## twokats

TeaPot, so glad to see you!  Don't stay away too long again.

We had major thunderstorms yesterday and several areas had major hail (up to golf ball size)
We had a short amount of hail, but they were small and did not last very long.
But now we are soggy again!


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Yeah, a single 1BR might work but getting two for the same time frame is less likely. But, the upside is your DSIL would get to experience our home!


I feel he will really like it.  After all what kid growing up liking Fess Parkers Davy Crockett wouldn't have an affinity to The Lodge


----------



## Dizny Dad

Hi *Tea Pot*!  Miss you and Mr. Tea Pot.  Looking forward to meeting up in The World again!


----------



## Dizny Dad

I see that the Board now allows advertising in the middle of a post, rather than a stand alone post that you can bypass.  It's kind of like looking down at the handle of your grocery cart and finding an advertising sleeve, or watching the TVs while waiting to check out.  I'm working weekly to "Unsubscribe" to so many E-Mails that are unsolicited but seem to find me as a Friend who signed up for such nonsense.  

It is never ending.


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> I see that the Board now allows advertising in the middle of a post, rather than a stand alone post that you can bypass.  It's kind of like looking down at the handle of your grocery cart and finding an advertising sleeve, or watching the TVs while waiting to check out.  I'm working weekly to "Unsubscribe" to so many E-Mails that are unsolicited but seem to find me as a Friend who signed up for such nonsense.
> 
> It is never ending.


And then there are those pesky popup ads and news blurbs whenever you visit almost any url. I've gotten quite adept at finding those small "x" icons to close them before they get too far. Inundation doesn't work for me. . .


----------



## twinklebug

Dizny Dad said:


> I see that the Board now allows advertising in the middle of a post, rather than a stand alone post that you can bypass.  It's kind of like looking down at the handle of your grocery cart and finding an advertising sleeve, or watching the TVs while waiting to check out.  I'm working weekly to "Unsubscribe" to so many E-Mails that are unsolicited but seem to find me as a Friend who signed up for such nonsense.
> 
> It is never ending.





sleepydog25 said:


> And then there are those pesky popup ads and news blurbs whenever you visit almost any url. I've gotten quite adept at finding those small "x" icons to close them before they get too far. Inundation doesn't work for me. . .



Adblock works for the most part. You may have to adjust the settings to get it to blank out what you don't want to see and not what you do.
It's also handy on youtube videos.


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznDi & I finally switched our security system over to a cellular based system so we could dump our land line.  Saved us about half.  Plus I just couldn't afford to take off work for all those 3 day 4 night vacations and cruses I kept winning.


----------



## MidnightParade

Very excited to say we will be staying at BRV this spring for the first time ever. Its one of those dream come true resorts! I've tried to allow for lots of resort chilling in our plans so we can soak it all in. On our last trip we visited WL and I rubbed Humphrey's nose and I guess he gave us the good luck that we would be staying there on our next trip!

I had two questions though I was hoping the experts could perhaps answer for me please. 

We are staying on points and I was wondering if they are doing room checks for DVC stays? I've heard lots of grumbles about regular stays for people who choose not to do daily mousekeeping and room checks kinda walking in on them randomly. Has that been happening with DVC stays? I normally lock the extra bar lock on the door anyways whenever we are in the room but always good to be prepared. (and I am aware that mousekeeping is not daily for DVC)

Also I have watched different room tour videos for BRV and some rooms seem to have the safes with a key and some are the keypad. Are the rooms a mix of both still? On our last trip my husband forgot to lock the safe and left the key in it for the day. I would feel better if it was a keypad so less chance of doing that. (Our stuff was fine but I'm always little paranoid).


----------



## sleepydog25

MidnightParade said:


> Very excited to say we will be staying at BRV this spring for the first time ever. Its one of those dream come true resorts! I've tried to allow for lots of resort chilling in our plans so we can soak it all in. On our last trip we visited WL and I rubbed Humphrey's nose and I guess he gave us the good luck that we would be staying there on our next trip!
> 
> I had two questions though I was hoping the experts could perhaps answer for me please.
> 
> We are staying on points and I was wondering if they are doing room checks for DVC stays? I've heard lots of grumbles about regular stays for people who choose not to do daily mousekeeping and room checks kinda walking in on them randomly. Has that been happening with DVC stays? I normally lock the extra bar lock on the door anyways whenever we are in the room but always good to be prepared. (and I am aware that mousekeeping is not daily for DVC)
> 
> Also I have watched different room tour videos for BRV and some rooms seem to have the safes with a key and some are the keypad. Are the rooms a mix of both still? On our last trip my husband forgot to lock the safe and left the key in it for the day. I would feel better if it was a keypad so less chance of doing that. (Our stuff was fine but I'm always little paranoid).


 *MidnightParade!* Always happy to have new Lodge lovers join us! I can tell you love the Lodge just based on your comment, "dream come true resort." We all feel like that here.  I can't fully answer your questions, but I'll share what little I know. As far as I know, the room checks are still a thing. We were there three weeks ago, and we had them every day, though we were out before they came in. We always knew they'd been in because our trash was emptied. Technically, we were staying at Copper Creek, but I assume the same holds true for VWL. As for the safes, I'm afraid I don't know the answer. Copper Creek safes are definitely digital, though. Again, welcome, and hopefully someone will come along with more definitive answers soon!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MidnightParade said:


> Very excited to say we will be staying at BRV this spring for the first time ever. Its one of those dream come true resorts! I've tried to allow for lots of resort chilling in our plans so we can soak it all in. On our last trip we visited WL and I rubbed Humphrey's nose and I guess he gave us the good luck that we would be staying there on our next trip!
> 
> I had two questions though I was hoping the experts could perhaps answer for me please.
> 
> We are staying on points and I was wondering if they are doing room checks for DVC stays? I've heard lots of grumbles about regular stays for people who choose not to do daily mousekeeping and room checks kinda walking in on them randomly. Has that been happening with DVC stays? I normally lock the extra bar lock on the door anyways whenever we are in the room but always good to be prepared. (and I am aware that mousekeeping is not daily for DVC)
> 
> Also I have watched different room tour videos for BRV and some rooms seem to have the safes with a key and some are the keypad. Are the rooms a mix of both still? On our last trip my husband forgot to lock the safe and left the key in it for the day. I would feel better if it was a keypad so less chance of doing that. (Our stuff was fine but I'm always little paranoid).



I was thinking that they did not change the safes at VWL during the last refurb.  If there are any digital ones installed they might be there only because of an issue that required replacement?  But maybe they have come along and made the switch.  I'm certain others will chime in who have been there recently.  

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## sleepydog25

Quiet group the past nearly 24 hours. No real Lodge news to pass along, but I will say that the new ban on smoking and humongous strollers in the parks has sparked a lot of commentary. Have a great upcoming weekend, Groupies!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Quiet group the past nearly 24 hours. No real Lodge news to pass along, but I will say that the new ban on smoking and humongous strollers in the parks has sparked a lot of commentary. Have a great upcoming weekend, Groupies!



I just saw that on my Facebook feed from someone.  Haven't looked at the details yet.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I just saw that on my Facebook feed from someone.  Haven't looked at the details yet.


Looks like Disney is telling folk they can't bring in the rolling beds for their kids anymore. #nocomment


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Looks like Disney is telling folk they can't bring in the rolling beds for their kids anymore. #nocomment



When we were there in November we saw those for the first time.  My nephew was joking that they were going to have to look into them for the next trip!  We all were planning on using it.  haha  

We also saw the rentable Cinderella carriage.  I'm guessing that might have actually been the reason for the width restriction as I don't think I've otherwise seen many or any other strollers that appeared to be wider than 31".  A triple I guess?


----------



## TCRAIG

I’m really happy about the smoking ban - also a smoke haze around the fountain in Italy and I love handing out pennies to kids to throw in over their shoulders...


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> When we were there in November we saw those for the first time.  My nephew was joking that they were going to have to look into them for the next trip!  We all were planning on using it.  haha
> 
> We also saw the rentable Cinderella carriage.  I'm guessing that might have actually been the reason for the width restriction as I don't think I've otherwise seen many or any other strollers that appeared to be wider than 31".  A triple I guess?


It sounds like the Cinderella carriage rental company is in the process of building new ones that will conform to the smaller (albeit still mini-mammoth sized) dimensions.


----------



## jimmytammy

Its a shame that so many rules have to be constantly put in place, smoking, strollers, scooters, etc.  But its also a shame that many people will bend, stretch or outright blatantly break the rules.  Therefore, even non-enforceable rules are in place.  Strollers can be halted at the gates, scooters, wheelchairs, etc., if not in compliance, can be stopped.

Smoking, in general is one of those, I feel, will not be enforced.  One, not all will get the memo, maybe will not be able to read the no smoking policy if from another country, or  worse, will bend, or again, blatantly break the rule. We may find ourselves walking through more of the smoke trails than before. 

WDW CMs, seeing them in action, most will not enforce the rule, as to not cause a scene.  I am not bashing smokers, but I have to deal with it daily at my workplace.  I have to be the "bad guy" at work as I have to enforce the rule, one I didn't make.  The retirement community we do all our work set the zero tolerance rule in place a few years back.  Personally I take no issue with it.  But its construction, so, lots of smokers in the industry.  I have to post signs on doors, but sneaking still takes place.  

The crappy thing is, the retirement community folks (workers)slip around on their golf carts, hide in trees, sneaking smoke breaks.  My guys see it, if they can do it why not me.  I have to remind them gently, not my rule, but was told point blank, warn them, if repeated, fire or get them off property for good, and finally my whole company would be gone if I can't enforce it.  And it has nothing to do with the health and wellness of employees or residents.  Money saved on insurance policy, and that was admitted to me by a higher up.

I guess what Im getting at is this may have more to do with WDW saving on their insurance than the welfare of their clients.  Maybe Im off base.

Strollers, though I feel bad for the parents, don't have a strong feel one way or other.


----------



## sleepydog25

I have to admit liking the new restrictions. Disney has decided that the bad publicity about the new stroller sizes (less so with smoking) is more desirable than the future issues with the growing trend of baby wagons. Space has always been at a premium at Disney, and perhaps this is a way of stemming the tide of wagon condominiums. Smoking has always been a thorny issue, but the advent of vaping exponentially increased the numbers of smokers. On our last trip, we noticed quite a few people vaping away from designated smoking areas, and I suspect most thought, "well, I'm not technically smoking." My take is that Disney also wanted to nip this burgeoning issue before it grew. I agree that these decisions by Disney ultimately have to do with money whether by averting even worse social upheaval later or perhaps an insurance issue as *JT* suggested. The other less mentioned restriction appears to be a security issue--no loose ice in coolers. I've heard a few complaints that not allowing ice--Disney is promoting the use of ice packs--will be quite the inconvenience, and I understand their arguments. This time it appears security is the primary reason--hard to impossible for security personnel to rummage around in a container full of ice.  This should be fun to watch.


----------



## Granny

I'm glad to see the stroller restrictions...I'm amazed at the size of some of these strollers that take up a lot of space on buses even when folded up.   Even the new restricted sizes are pretty big.  

As for the smoking ban...



jimmytammy said:


> WDW CMs, seeing them in action, most will not enforce the rule, as to not cause a scene.



I agree with this completely.  Disney as a rule doesn't tend to enforce any rule unless another guest complains.    Which is why...



jimmytammy said:


> many people will bend, stretch or outright blatantly break the rules.



Yep, it's sad but true.  There are so many self-entitled people out there who take glee in "getting away with something" and in circumventing Disney's rules.    Personally, I feel like smokers are a persecuted group who not only incur the wrath of the righteous but also have severe restrictions on using a legal product they are often addicted to.   I am not a smoker, but I am sympathetic to their plight.  

Having said that, the smoking ban is probably going to backfire since we no longer will have designated areas that non-smokers can avoid.  So the smokers, many of whom simply cannot go 8 hours without a cigarette, will end up sneaking their smokes whereever they feel they can get away with it.  And I don't see the CMs acting as the Smoke Police.


----------



## TCRAIG

If I see someone smoking in the parks - can I run over them with my scooter?


----------



## sleepydog25

TCRAIG said:


> If I see someone smoking in the parks - can I run over them with my scooter?


What are the dimensions of your scooter?


----------



## TCRAIG

As long as I don’t pull a wagon behind it or an ice chest full of cube - I think I’m ok


----------



## sleepydog25

TCRAIG said:


> As long as I don’t pull a wagon behind it or an ice chest full of cube - I think I’m ok


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . . . . . . . .  Personally, I feel like smokers are a persecuted group who not only incur the wrath of the righteous but also have severe restrictions on using a legal product they are often addicted to.   I am not a smoker, but I am sympathetic to their plight. . . . . . . . . . . .



A legal product as far as their space is concerned.  Many others have respiratory concerns that can be aggravated when someone exercising their legal products causes others to be compromised.  If you have ever experienced an asthma attack, you know how scary it is to not be able to breath.  If one can keep their smoke within the "Legal Territorial Waters" around themselves, so to speak, I have no issue with smoking either.  Maybe those that smoke would consider only inhaling, not exhaling?


----------



## twinklebug

Dizny Dad said:


> A legal product as far as their space is concerned.  Many others have respiratory concerns that can be aggravated when someone exercising their legal products causes others to be compromised.  If you have ever experienced an asthma attack, you know how scary it is to not be able to breath.  If one can keep their smoke within the "Legal Territorial Waters" around themselves, so to speak, I have no issue with smoking either.  Maybe those that smoke would consider only inhaling, not exhaling?


There is no win here for either side. Hey, breathing is optional, yes? (I say this with sarcasm and understanding as a severe asthmatic myself, having grown up around smokers.)


----------



## Corinne

I have asthma and have always tried to stay as far away as possible from the smoking areas. When I heard about the new policy I did wonder if this would make it easier for CM’s to approach anyone smoking and ask for them to  extinguish the cigarette immediately. In my mind, there is no longer a gray area with the policy, and therefore CM’s will be expected to act when someone is smoking. I’m probably wrong, but I hope not.


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

[QUOTE="jimmytammy, post: 60439001, member: 38700"

I guess what Im getting at is this may have more to do with WDW saving on their insurance than the welfare of their clients.  Maybe Im off base [/QUOTE]

Disney is self insured so there is no insurance carrier giving them discounts for policies. Nor does such a thing exist in property and casualty insurance.  (Unless there is a weird state insurance dept that allows this but I’ve never heard of it)


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> A legal product as far as their space is concerned.  Many others have respiratory concerns that can be aggravated when someone exercising their legal products causes others to be compromised.  If you have ever experienced an asthma attack, you know how scary it is to not be able to breath.  If one can keep their smoke within the "Legal Territorial Waters" around themselves, so to speak, I have no issue with smoking either.  Maybe those that smoke would consider only inhaling, not exhaling?


My asthma kicks in quickly by certain cigarette brands, types.  Yet cigar and pipe smoke doesn't trigger it.  Weird!  
I am sensitive to smokers as Granny and Dad has pointed out, and the Govt taking away rights from citizens is a slippery slope.  But Disney is a private company that has the right to refuse service to anyone not obeying their rules, therefore, I respect their decision.  I may not like it, as its another rule to follow, and singles out those with an addiction.  Fair not for the smokers, fair those to us who are not and have breathing issues.

My brother is a smoker and I see 1st hand how it affects him at our workplace.  Heck, I cant wait for him somedays to get away from our work place and take a smoke!!  
Its bad

As Pirates mentioned, Disney is self insured, and from that perspective, this may not be a factor.  I just know what I know in my own little corner of the world.  In other words, I can be narrow minded at times, self prescribed

I think I may have sent us on a downward spiral with my post, so lets get 
 back to our regularly scheduled feel good Lodge Lovers talk


----------



## RachelTori

I want to comment on the new rules.  I am SO happy about the strollers.  That is easily enforceable.  You can't get through the turnstiles if you have one of those banned strollers.  

The smoking, on the other hand, is going to be much harder to enforce.  CMs are discouraged from confronting a guest unless there is imminent danger. The managers (of which there are many levels) are the ones who can (and do) confront the guest. While I don't encourage Disney making it convenient for people to light up, I do wish they would at least keep a designated area or 2 in each park.  But evidently Disney doesn't care what I think!!


----------



## claire_ont

Well, I have done it.  After going years without booking at VWL - we booked at AKV during the construction phases, I have booked two weeks in Feb 2020. 

It has been a while since I have hung out much in this chat.  I am glad to see many of the members I knew from before still here.  It is hard to believe that ten years ago I was on here discussing the perils of teaching my eldest to drive, and now she has grown up, graduated university and is married. Even coming back to the chat feels like home. 

All that to say that I am looking forward to going home to the lodge.


----------



## sleepydog25

claire_ont said:


> Well, I have done it.  After going years without booking at VWL - we booked at AKV during the construction phases, I have booked two weeks in Feb 2020.
> 
> It has been a while since I have hung out much in this chat.  I am glad to see many of the members I knew from before still here.  It is hard to believe that ten years ago I was on here discussing the perils of teaching my eldest to drive, and now she has grown up, graduated university and is married. Even coming back to the chat feels like home.
> 
> All that to say that I am looking forward to going home to the lodge.


Welcome back, *claire*! Yep, the Groupies are still hanging out in our rockers listening to the sound of the crickets and Aaron Copland. You'll notice big changes at the Lodge--not all of them good for my tastes--but it's largely still the lovely, peaceful home it has been through the years. Have a great trip!


----------



## tea pot

*Claire_ont * You are so right coming back to this group really does feel like *Coming Home !*

My two cents about the new rules 
First Smoking
I never understood why the smoking areas were located in places where most of the public would need to walk through.
Surely they could have found areas a little out of the way that the only reason to go to that location would be to smoke!

Strollers  
Sadly most rules are put into effect when kindness, concern for others, and just plain logic are greatly lacking.
Have you ever been getting on a Disney bus with a large group of people and a parent gets on with one of those huge strollers
takes two steps in and then stops expecting all the other people to struggle to get by him to enter the bus!

Still it is a Magical Place 





*
*


----------



## claire_ont

Question:  One of the things I loved about VWL was the quietness, and the quiet pool, and the rocking chairs by the fireplaces.  If I can ask, what (besides the lack of trees) do you notice since Copper Creek has opened.  I did do a walk through on my last trip to Disney, I just couldn't wrap my head around what it would be like to stay there. It felt so different.  But when I walked in the main lodge and then down the path to the villas, it felt like old times.  Is the dumpster view still a room option or did that move?  So what has changed besides the change in scenery? Will it feel like the villas or a different resort?

One more question, the coffee makers, are the the pod type or still the basket type?


----------



## sleepydog25

claire_ont said:


> Question:  One of the things I loved about VWL was the quietness, and the quiet pool, and the rocking chairs by the fireplaces.  If I can ask, what (besides the lack of trees) do you notice since Copper Creek has opened.  I did do a walk through on my last trip to Disney, I just couldn't wrap my head around what it would be like to stay there. It felt so different.  But when I walked in the main lodge and then down the path to the villas, it felt like old times.  Is the dumpster view still a room option or did that move?  So what has changed besides the change in scenery? Will it feel like the villas or a different resort?
> 
> One more question, the coffee makers, are the the pod type or still the basket type?


First, the coffee makers. I believe they are now pods--not Keurig pods, but those tea bag looking suckers. We don't do in room coffee since we're snobbish.   Second, the dumpster still is an option.

Third, the changes due to Copper Creek are harder to assess. The lack of trees is astounding. . .though once you've walked around the Lodge area and cabins a few times, it becomes less disturbing. However, if you get a room on the lake view side, you can now easily see EWP from your balcony. . .and the cabins. Speaking of cabins, they are lovely and certainly add a deluxe feel to the resort. They feel isolated (in a good way), luxurious, and are gorgeous inside. Conversely, the lack of a Signature restaurant, really any place to have an adult-oriented meal, is a huge knock against WL. The new pool, while nicely done, lacks the intimacy and fun of the old Hidden Springs pool. Gone are the bubbles and the wonderful hot tub. In their places you get a typical pool (albeit with zero entry) and the new hot tub has barely any water pressure coming from the few jets it has, so it's more like a dip in a lukewarm bath. Geyser Point: beautiful building and superb location; however, it has an identity crisis as it's part QS, part TS. And its location means that there is no longer any beach area. Speaking of no longer, the nature trail that used to head off behind Teton rentals is long gone. Once you get to the farthest out cabin on the south (VWL) side, there is a fence which you can't get around unless you're willing to slog through the low water and remaining trees. Further, the paved bike path to FW is now also closed either for the next 2-3 years or perhaps permanently due to construction that is due to begin on the next DVC property, Reflections (which thankfully will replace Boulder Ridge as the dumbest name in DVC resorts). I will say that if you stroll from one end of the cabins to the other end, it's quite a long haul (close to 1/3 of a mile), and they are undoubtedly beautiful to look at as you walk along.

Moreover, when we stayed at Copper Creek three weeks ago, while we thought the villas nicely done, we also felt the vibe in the main Lodge lobby changed drastically between roughly 4:30-9:30 p.m. due to the storybook dining meal. The lobby was much noisier and crowded during that time which gave us a tinge of disappointment. Not only is the ambiance of AP gone but so, too, the ambiance of the lobby. . .at least in our view. Still, in terms of the overall serenity of the Lodge, we felt at home. The music is still majestic and hauntingly beautiful. The smells are still there. The fireplaces in the VWL lobby still beckon. Yep, the rockers still sit outside the entrance to VWL. Lanterns flicker, crickets chirrup. Our grand old dame has absorbed hits to her identity, but you'll still find small victories and memories that show she's still proud of her heritage.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

claire_ont said:


> Question:  One of the things I loved about VWL was the quietness, and the quiet pool, and the rocking chairs by the fireplaces.  If I can ask, what (besides the lack of trees) do you notice since Copper Creek has opened.  I did do a walk through on my last trip to Disney, I just couldn't wrap my head around what it would be like to stay there. It felt so different.  But when I walked in the main lodge and then down the path to the villas, it felt like old times.  Is the dumpster view still a room option or did that move?  So what has changed besides the change in scenery? Will it feel like the villas or a different resort?
> 
> One more question, the coffee makers, are the the pod type or still the basket type?



Still the 10-12 cup coffee makers. 

I've only stayed at CCV since the change but spent some time hanging out at the villas building which inside still was the same.  The rest is nice but definitely different.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The rest is nice but definitely different.



Trees grow like weeds in florida, so I'm hoping it's just a few years before we start to feel some of that privacy that was stripped away on the lake side coming back. The pool will never be private again though.  I  understand those who want the lake view, but it's just water, and to me, when stormy the lake darkens down so much reflecting the sky that it becomes a bit depressing. I much prefer a nice green view of pines.


----------



## bluecastle

sleepydog25 said:


> First, the coffee makers. I believe they are now pods--not Keurig pods, but those tea bag looking suckers. We don't do in room coffee since we're snobbish.   Second, the dumpster still is an option.
> 
> Third, the changes due to Copper Creek are harder to assess. The lack of trees is astounding. . .though once you've walked around the Lodge area and cabins a few times, it becomes less disturbing. However, if you get a room on the lake view side, you can now easily see EWP from your balcony. . .and the cabins. Speaking of cabins, they are lovely and certainly add a deluxe feel to the resort. They feel isolated (in a good way), luxurious, and are gorgeous inside. Conversely, the lack of a Signature restaurant, really any place to have an adult-oriented meal, is a huge knock against WL. The new pool, while nicely done, lacks the intimacy and fun of the old Hidden Springs pool. Gone are the bubbles and the wonderful hot tub. In their places you get a typical pool (albeit with zero entry) and the new hot tub has barely any water pressure coming from the few jets it has, so it's more like a dip in a lukewarm bath. Geyser Point: beautiful building and superb location; however, it has an identity crisis as it's part QS, part TS. And its location means that there is no longer any beach area. Speaking of no longer, the nature trail that used to head off behind Teton rentals is long gone. Once you get to the farthest out cabin on the south (VWL) side, there is a fence which you can't get around unless you're willing to slog through the low water and remaining trees. Further, the paved bike path to FW is now also closed either for the next 2-3 years or perhaps permanently due to construction that is due to begin on the next DVC property, Reflections (which thankfully will replace Boulder Ridge as the dumbest name in DVC resorts). I will say that if you stroll from one end of the cabins to the other end, it's quite a long haul (close to 1/3 of a mile), and they are undoubtedly beautiful to look at as you walk along.
> 
> Moreover, when we stayed at Copper Creek three weeks ago, while we thought the villas nicely done, we also felt the vibe in the main Lodge lobby changed drastically between roughly 4:30-9:30 p.m. due to the storybook dining meal. The lobby was much noisier and crowded during that time which gave us a tinge of disappointment. Not only is the ambiance of AP gone but so, too, the ambiance of the lobby. . .at least in our view. Still, in terms of the overall serenity of the Lodge, we felt at home. The music is still majestic and hauntingly beautiful. The smells are still there. The fireplaces in the VWL lobby still beckon. Yep, the rockers still sit outside the entrance to VWL. Lanterns flicker, crickets chirrup. Our grand old dame has absorbed hits to her identity, but you'll still find small victories and memories that show she's still proud of her heritage.



That was so nice to read. Thank you for posting this! We are not going back until 2022 and the plan is to return to BR (it may be the 2nd time we will end up staying there right after a refurb), so I hope it doesn't change too much. When my DD and I visited the lodge in November, we enjoyed taking pictures of all the decorations, checking out the cabins, GP, and reminiscing about other trips, but it wasn't until we walked down the path to the villas and hung out in that quiet lobby that we felt like we had returned home. That's when we decided, next trip we are coming back. I am still upset about the paid parking, but I don't think I can get those intangibles anywhere else.


----------



## claire_ont

sleepydog25 said:


> First, the coffee makers. I believe they are now pods--not Keurig pods, but those tea bag looking suckers. We don't do in room coffee since we're snobbish.  Second, the dumpster still is an option.
> 
> Third, the changes due to Copper Creek are harder to assess. The lack of trees is astounding. . .though once you've walked around the Lodge area and cabins a few times, it becomes less disturbing. However, if you get a room on the lake view side, you can now easily see EWP from your balcony. . .and the cabins. Speaking of cabins, they are lovely and certainly add a deluxe feel to the resort. They feel isolated (in a good way), luxurious, and are gorgeous inside. Conversely, the lack of a Signature restaurant, really any place to have an adult-oriented meal, is a huge knock against WL. The new pool, while nicely done, lacks the intimacy and fun of the old Hidden Springs pool. Gone are the bubbles and the wonderful hot tub. In their places you get a typical pool (albeit with zero entry) and the new hot tub has barely any water pressure coming from the few jets it has, so it's more like a dip in a lukewarm bath.



Thank-you sleepydog25.  I am really looking forward to going back.  My last visit I had the dreaded dumpster view, good (?!?) to know that remains an option.  



sleepydog25 said:


> Reflections (which thankfully will replace Boulder Ridge as the dumbest name in DVC resorts)



 LOL - literally


----------



## jimmytammy

Still, in terms of the overall serenity of the Lodge, we felt at homeThe music is still majestic and hauntingly beautiful. The smells are still there. The fireplaces in the VWL lobby still beckon. Yep, the rockers still sit outside the entrance to VWL. Lanterns flicker, crickets chirrup. Our grand old dame has absorbed hits to her identity, but you'll still find small victories and memories that show she's still proud of her heritage.[/QUOTE]

I love the summary!!


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

New to this thread as I've just found you, we bought points at CCV after falling in love with it during a stay at BRV in October, we're out (from the UK) for our first CCV stay next week, can't wait.

Helping my excitement by reading through all the threads about the resort


----------



## sleepydog25

PoohBears#1fan said:


> New to this thread as I've just found you, we bought points at CCV after falling in love with it during a stay at BRV in October, we're out (from the UK) for our first CCV stay next week, can't wait.
> 
> Helping my excitement by reading through all the threads about the resort


 *Pooh!* We're so happy you stumbled across our merry band of Groupies, and we hope you'll check in often! We also like it when folks tell us about their stays at the Lodge whether it's the main guest area, Copper Creek, or VWL (I just can't let go of that name ). Since you already found yourself Moosie AND Copper Creek icons, you obviously love the Lodge. Have a fun trip next week, and let us know what you think about our sister resort. (Hint: we love pictures!)


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

sleepydog25 said:


> *Pooh!* We're so happy you stumbled across our merry band of Groupies, and we hope you'll check in often! We also like it when folks tell us about their stays at the Lodge whether it's the main guest area, Copper Creek, or VWL (I just can't let go of that name ). Since you already found yourself Moosie AND Copper Creek icons, you obviously love the Lodge. Have a fun trip next week, and let us know what you think about our sister resort. (Hint: we love pictures!)



Thank you


----------



## Granny

PoohBears#1fan said:


> New to this thread as I've just found you, we bought points at CCV after falling in love with it during a stay at BRV in October, we're out (from the UK) for our first CCV stay next week, can't wait.
> 
> Helping my excitement by reading through all the threads about the resort




*Jo*...welcome to our little corner of the internet where we share your excitement about our beloved Lodge and the DVC resorts that are part of it.   If you have time, you may want to take the Lodge tour that is free.  It provides a lot of detail on the design and background of the Lodge.  And you can never know too much about your new home!  You are welcome to come chat with us any time, and we look forward to hearing about your stay when you get back home.  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

On my connecting flight head east.   Looks like we'll be a few minutes early so I should have no problem getting over to Epcot this evening for the concert and fireworks.   Illuminations is on my list a couple of times as it will be my last chance before it becomes a part of Yesterland.  

Staying at VGF this trip.


----------



## bobbiwoz

We stayed away from VWL while construction was going on, but we stayed there last December and it felt the same, but maybe a tiny bit better because you could see the lake from the villas on lakeside!

No longer willing to stay away, my girlfriends meet next December is in a two bedroom there!


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

Granny said:


> *Jo*...welcome to our little corner of the internet where we share your excitement about our beloved Lodge and the DVC resorts that are part of it.   If you have time, you may want to take the Lodge tour that is free.  It provides a lot of detail on the design and background of the Lodge.  And you can never know too much about your new home!  You are welcome to come chat with us any time, and we look forward to hearing about your stay when you get back home.  Enjoy your trip!



Oooh fantastic, thank you , I didn't know about the Lodge tour, we'll definitely ask about that (at reception I assume).  My DS (16) is studying for his GCSEs in May (I don't know the US equivalent, sorry!) so wants some time to chill at the resort and study so we can leave him doing that for a while & take the tour without impacting on his theme park time.  

We're looking forward to renting bikes and exploring there, we adored it in October, especially sitting down by the water and feeling so far away from everything yet being so close!  

Even more excited now, if that's possible.


----------



## sleepydog25

PoohBears#1fan said:


> Oooh fantastic, thank you , I didn't know about the Lodge tour, we'll definitely ask about that (at reception I assume).  My DS (16) is studying for his GCSEs in May (I don't know the US equivalent, sorry!) so wants some time to chill at the resort and study so we can leave him doing that for a while & take the tour without impacting on his theme park time.
> 
> We're looking forward to renting bikes and exploring there, we adored it in October, especially sitting down by the water and feeling so far away from everything yet being so close!
> 
> Even more excited now, if that's possible.


Well, I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but the bikes are not available to rent for the next little while. . .perhaps as long as three years or more. Disney, in its infinite wisdom, has decided to build yet another DVC resort in between Fort Wilderness and our beloved Lodge. It will be called (cough, cough) Reflections, so there are a lot of humorous posts dotting the DIS about it being a retirement home, rehabilitation center, or a treatment facility. At any rate, the paved path between FW and the Lodge is now "closed for refurbishment." Given the long lead time to starting construction and then the actual build itself, chances are that path won't reopen until perhaps 2022. So much for the wilderness aspect, eh? Now, none of that should particularly impact the Lodge or its overall ambiance except there is no longer a way to get to FW unless you boat, take the bus, or drive. Anyway, I didn't want you to show up and be surprised about the bikes.



KAT4DISNEY said:


> On my connecting flight head east.   Looks like we'll be a few minutes early so I should have no problem getting over to Epcot this evening for the concert and fireworks.   Illuminations is on my list a couple of times as it will be my last chance before it becomes a part of Yesterland.
> 
> Staying at VGF this trip.


Have you stayed at VGF? We did once a few years ago and liked it overall, but I'll be curious as to your thoughts. Have fun!


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

sleepydog25 said:


> Well, I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but the bikes are not available to rent for the next little while. . .perhaps as long as three years or more. Disney, in its infinite wisdom, has decided to build yet another DVC resort in between Fort Wilderness and our beloved Lodge. It will be called (cough, cough) Reflections, so there are a lot of humorous posts dotting the DIS about it being a retirement home, rehabilitation center, or a treatment facility. At any rate, the paved path between FW and the Lodge is now "closed for refurbishment." Given the long lead time to starting construction and then the actual build itself, chances are that path won't reopen until perhaps 2022. So much for the wilderness aspect, eh? Now, none of that should particularly impact the Lodge or its overall ambiance except there is no longer a way to get to FW unless you boat, take the bus, or drive. Anyway, I didn't want you to show up and be surprised about the bikes.
> 
> Have you stayed at VGF? We did once a few years ago and liked it overall, but I'll be curious as to your thoughts. Have fun!



Ahh what a shame!  Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> On my connecting flight head east.   Looks like we'll be a few minutes early so I should have no problem getting over to Epcot this evening for the concert and fireworks.   Illuminations is on my list a couple of times as it will be my last chance before it becomes a part of Yesterland.
> 
> Staying at VGF this trip.




Okay, count me in the group that is still amazed that you wake up in your own bed at home and before the day is over you are hanging out at EPCOT!  It always seems surreal to me, and even more so from our Groupies who live so far from WDW!  Have an awesome trip...we can't wait to hear about it.


----------



## Granny

PoohBears#1fan said:


> I didn't know about the Lodge tour, we'll definitely ask about that (at reception I assume).



Yes, you can inquire at Guest Services (at the end of the registration desk near Bell Services).   One of the Rangers will guide the group (usually only a few people) around the lobby and answer any questions you may have.  Sounds like the Lodge area will be a perfect one for you to kick back and relax a bit.


----------



## rkstocke5609

sleepydog25 said:


> Well, I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but the bikes are not available to rent for the next little while. . .perhaps as long as three years or more. Disney, in its infinite wisdom, has decided to build yet another DVC resort in between Fort Wilderness and our beloved Lodge. It will be called (cough, cough) Reflections, so there are a lot of humorous posts dotting the DIS about it being a retirement home, rehabilitation center, or a treatment facility. At any rate, the paved path between FW and the Lodge is now "closed for refurbishment." Given the long lead time to starting construction and then the actual build itself, chances are that path won't reopen until perhaps 2022. So much for the wilderness aspect, eh? Now, none of that should particularly impact the Lodge or its overall ambiance except there is no longer a way to get to FW unless you boat, take the bus, or drive. Anyway, I didn't want you to show up and be surprised about the bikes.
> 
> Have you stayed at VGF? We did once a few years ago and liked it overall, but I'll be curious as to your thoughts. Have fun!



Bike trail will probably be closed even longer if they build my perpetually speculated “Everafter” “resort” where you can have your remains interned adjacent to Reflections.  

Anyhow, I have been busy catching up on the thread, frankly I was so depressed about not being in WDW for Spring Break that I couldn’t bring myself to login.  But, I did do one interesting thing over the break.  On our staycation we did go to the Mall of America and try the “Fly Over America” attraction which I knew was Soarin’ like so I was avoiding it.  Happy to report it was actually better than Soarin’ which means I no longer have to choose anything other than Test Track on Epcot days.  There were actually 2 films, one on America and one on Canada.  And, you could stay in your seat and watch them back to back!  Unlimited for the day was only $1 more so we watched both films twice.  The ride mechanics were superior due to enhanced wind and smell effects.  Sadly it cost $80 for 3 of us, but still it was enjoying.

Happy to see new folks on here!  I am happy to read live reports & excitement of upcoming plans!  Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Granny

rkstocke5609 said:


> Happy to report it was actually better than Soarin’ which means I no longer have to choose anything other than Test Track on Epcot days.



Until they open Guardians of the Galaxy ride, that is.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Granny said:


> Until they open Guardians of the Galaxy ride, that is.



True point!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Seems pretty quiet on the thread . . . . so I just wanted to put up a couple of old memories . . .


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> Seems pretty quiet on the thread . . . . so I just wanted to put up a couple of old memories . . .






.​


----------



## DVC Jen

I loved and miss Ranger Stan.  He will always be a part of the lodge for me.


----------



## ECMD2018

This question might be premature, but was wondering if there is any info about how the new DVC Reflections might impact the water view from GP area.  I'm not that aware of where River Country started and ended.  Is this something that will significantly impact the sight lines/view along the shore and water from GP area?  Looking out to Bay Lake without other structures in sight from GP is my favorite part of Wilderness  Lodge.  Perhaps too early to know?


----------



## Corinne

Ranger Stan sure was special, he was so easy to talk to and very sweet.


----------



## Granny

ECMD2018 said:


> This question might be premature, but was wondering if there is any info about how the new DVC Reflections might impact the water view from GP area.  I'm not that aware of where River Country started and ended.  Is this something that will significantly impact the sight lines/view along the shore and water from GP area?  Looking out to Bay Lake without other structures in sight from GP is my favorite part of Wilderness  Lodge.  Perhaps too early to know?



The River Country area really isn't visible from Wilderness Lodge.  And even when Reflections is built, it will not impact the sight lines/view any more than Contemporary Resort/BLT.  The resort will be almost a mile from GP so I don't think it will mess up the view of Bay Lake as you enjoy sitting at Geyser Point.


----------



## sleepydog25

ECMD2018 said:


> This question might be premature, but was wondering if there is any info about how the new DVC Reflections might impact the water view from GP area.  I'm not that aware of where River Country started and ended.  Is this something that will significantly impact the sight lines/view along the shore and water from GP area?  Looking out to Bay Lake without other structures in sight from GP is my favorite part of Wilderness  Lodge.  Perhaps too early to know?


Agree with *Granny*: there shouldn't be any sight line issues with Reflections, though I'm sure you'll be able to actually see the resort once it's built. There could be some noise issues as heavy equipment moves about from time to time. Ironically, I had these same feelings when they started building Copper Creek. In that case, sight lines and views were impacted. In truth, I still miss the dozens upon dozens of trees they took down to put up the, admittedly, lovely looking cabins. Hoping to get a room at VWL that either overlooked the old Hidden Springs pool or that offered a glimpse of the lake through said trees was actually one of those fun, anticipatory experiences to which I looked forward each trip. I enjoyed standing on the beach at sunrise or walking hand in hand with *Luv* at night and hearing the boat horns. The nature trail disappeared, too, which still pains me to this day. With the bike trail also closed indefinitely, I'm missing some of that "wilderness" feel. 

All that to say, Reflections will cause (already has caused) some upheaval; I'm hopeful eventually that wilderness will still be a large part of the small corner of the planet we call "our beloved Lodge."


----------



## ECMD2018

sleepydog25 said:


> Agree with *Granny*: there shouldn't be any sight line issues with Reflections, though I'm sure you'll be able to actually see the resort once it's built. There could be some noise issues as heavy equipment moves about from time to time. Ironically, I had these same feelings when they started building Copper Creek. In that case, sight lines and views were impacted. In truth, I still miss the dozens upon dozens of trees they took down to put up the, admittedly, lovely looking cabins. Hoping to get a room at VWL that either overlooked the old Hidden Springs pool or that offered a glimpse of the lake through said trees was actually one of those fun, anticipatory experiences to which I looked forward each trip. I enjoyed standing on the beach at sunrise or walking hand in hand with *Luv* at night and hearing the boat horns. The nature trail disappeared, too, which still pains me to this day. With the bike trail also closed indefinitely, I'm missing some of that "wilderness" feel.
> 
> All that to say, Reflections will cause (already has caused) some upheaval; I'm hopeful eventually that wilderness will still be a large part of the small corner of the planet we call "our beloved Lodge."


Thx Granny and Sleepy. Now I can put that out of my mind and go back to campaigning for a coffee bar or house at Reunion Station.


----------



## sleepydog25

ECMD2018 said:


> Thx Granny and Sleepy. Now I can put that out of my mind and go back to campaigning for a coffee bar or house at Reunion Station.


Great idea!!  That would bring in money. Heck, *Luv* and I alone would just about be able to pay for their existence! I loved the coffee bar they had in Territory Lounge a couple of times over the past two years. What a smart idea! I'm definitely emailing the manager. It can't hurt!


----------



## Dizny Dad

sleepydog25 said:


> Great idea!! . . . . . . . . I'm definitely emailing the manager. . . . . . . .



Do it Sleepy . . . Do it!


----------



## Mariabelle

Thinking of purchasing. Let me know what makes it great and what you love! Thanks!


----------



## ErinC

Happy Friday! I know I can't be the only teacher out there that loves this day more than any other!   The kids are so ready for spring break, and I'm ready for them to have it! Throw in a field trip this week, and I'm ready to have some peace this weekend. I just made a VWL reservation on the fly. It's one of those, I might use it reservations. I was not thinking that I would run the Princess Half Marathon again next year, but I realized that next year's race is actually the start of our Mardi Gras holiday from school. I wouldn't have to take much time off to go at all. Then, I just happened to check to see if a studio was still available and it was. I figured that if I had any prayer of having a DVC room on Princess Half Marathon/Mardi Gras break week, I might as well go ahead and book it just in case. Registration is not until June for the race, so I have a little time to decide. Not sure I'll bother to tell anybody in the family that I actually made a reservation. It was with 2020 points (so not borrowed), and I guess I'll just cancel if we change our mind about registering. I'd like to try the Wine and Dine race someday (I like the race course), but being in the middle of high school football season would make it so difficult. I guess I'll have to save that one for when I get DD16 graduated and I'm "retired." 

I'm not a coffee drinker, but DH would drink it if it were available. They need to do something worthwhile with that space. 

Love the pics of Ranger Stan.   Are they still doing flag families anymore? Our experience as flag family ranks up there with having the corner room on the 5th floor for Christmas at the Lodge. Someday I'm going to the do the tour. So much to do at the world that I never get done. If we do the February trip, I may make it a no parks trip (if the pull of Star Wars Land doesn't do me in).


----------



## sleepydog25

ErinC said:


> Happy Friday! I know I can't be the only teacher out there that loves this day more than any other!   The kids are so ready for spring break, and I'm ready for them to have it! Throw in a field trip this week, and I'm ready to have some peace this weekend. I just made a VWL reservation on the fly. It's one of those, I might use it reservations. I was not thinking that I would run the Princess Half Marathon again next year, but I realized that next year's race is actually the start of our Mardi Gras holiday from school. I wouldn't have to take much time off to go at all. Then, I just happened to check to see if a studio was still available and it was. I figured that if I had any prayer of having a DVC room on Princess Half Marathon/Mardi Gras break week, I might as well go ahead and book it just in case. Registration is not until June for the race, so I have a little time to decide. Not sure I'll bother to tell anybody in the family that I actually made a reservation. It was with 2020 points (so not borrowed), and I guess I'll just cancel if we change our mind about registering. I'd like to try the Wine and Dine race someday (I like the race course), but being in the middle of high school football season would make it so difficult. I guess I'll have to save that one for when I get DD16 graduated and I'm "retired."
> 
> I'm not a coffee drinker, but DH would drink it if it were available. They need to do something worthwhile with that space.
> 
> Love the pics of Ranger Stan.   Are they still doing flag families anymore? Our experience as flag family ranks up there with having the corner room on the 5th floor for Christmas at the Lodge. Someday I'm going to the do the tour. So much to do at the world that I never get done. If we do the February trip, I may make it a no parks trip (if the pull of Star Wars Land doesn't do me in).


You are NOT the only teacher who loves Fridays! I overreached this year and am not only teaching but coaching girls varsity tennis AND doing the spring high school production (CLUE based on the movie that is based on the game). I love Fridays. 

No, they aren't doing flag families any longer. I'm sure they felt the "cost," minimal though it was, wasn't worth it. Save a few dollars, you know. 


Dizny Dad said:


> Do it Sleepy . . . Do it!


I will!


Mariabelle said:


> Thinking of purchasing. Let me know what makes it great and what you love! Thanks!


 *Mariabelle*! Are you thinking of purchasing VWL (what they now call BRV) or Copper Creek? Though at the same resort (Wilderness Lodge), they're two separate entities. The primary differences are that the new Copper Creek contracts don't run out for another 50 years or so while VWL expires in 2042, and CC rooms are found in the main Lodge with VWL suites in the adjunct building. The following comments are about the Lodge, in general, unless noted otherwise. 
- Majestic lobby: the main lobby is simply amazing, and the VWL mini-lobby ain't bad, either.
- Stirring music: strains of Aaron Copland, westerns, and Native American compositions--sometimes haunting, always relaxing
- Ambiance: quiet, serene, and beautiful unlike most other resorts
- Theming: again, unlike most resorts, you still get a feeling of being in a special place, specifically the Northwest
- Smell: unmistakable scent that resonates long after you've left
- Boats: you can ride over to MK, CR, or FW on a boat!
- Holiday reservations: most will tell you that no place feels more like the holidays than WL; owning at either CC or VWL means you get to reserve there at 11 months

These are just a few things off the top of my head. Others will surely chime in.


----------



## Mariabelle

sleepydog25 said:


> You are NOT the only teacher who loves Fridays! I overreached this year and am not only teaching but coaching girls varsity tennis AND doing the spring high school production (CLUE based on the movie that is based on the game). I love Fridays.
> 
> No, they aren't doing flag families any longer. I'm sure they felt the "cost," minimal though it was, wasn't worth it. Save a few dollars, you know.
> I will!
> *Mariabelle*! Are you thinking of purchasing VWL (what they now call BRV) or Copper Creek? Though at the same resort (Wilderness Lodge), they're two separate entities. The primary differences are that the new Copper Creek contracts don't run out for another 50 years or so while VWL expires in 2042, and CC rooms are found in the main Lodge with VWL suites in the adjunct building. The following comments are about the Lodge, in general, unless noted otherwise.
> - Majestic lobby: the main lobby is simply amazing, and the VWL mini-lobby ain't bad, either.
> - Stirring music: strains of Aaron Copland, westerns, and Native American compositions--sometimes haunting, always relaxing
> - Ambiance: quiet, serene, and beautiful unlike most other resorts
> - Theming: again, unlike most resorts, you still get a feeling of being in a special place, specifically the Northwest
> - Smell: unmistakable scent that resonates long after you've left
> - Boats: you can ride over to MK, CR, or FW on a boat!
> - Holiday reservations: most will tell you that no place feels more like the holidays than WL; owning at either CC or VWL means you get to reserve there at 11 months
> 
> These are just a few things off the top of my head. Others will surely chime in.


Thank you for the information! I’m looking at VWL but open to CC as well.


----------



## Lakegirl

Happy Saturday Groupies.  There is a neat survey on Chase Disney members site about your dream Disney resort.....Guess what mine came up with??? Yep Wilderness Lodge!!! I got such a kick out of I knew you all would appreciate it.


----------



## sleepydog25

Mariabelle said:


> Thank you for the information! I’m looking at VWL but open to CC as well.


As I mentioned, VWL's contract extends only to 2042, which for us is just fine. We actually like being in a building away from the main lobby, so that's a plus for us. And although the VWL's common rooms are open to anyone, generally speaking mostly just those who stay there sit down in the Carrollwood Pacific room or in the rockers near the two small fireplaces. Same goes for Sturdy Branches fitness center which is also located in the VWL building. I also like the layout of VWL better than at Copper Creek. The latter is newer but limited to the footprint of the original WL guest rooms; meanwhile, the VWL suites--especially the 1BRs and 2BRs--have more of a resort feel than hotel feel. The kitchens in the 1BR/2BR are a distinct part of the unit unlike with CC where they're galley style of which I'm not a fan. Also at VWL, there is always the "lightning in a bottle" of getting one of those oversized 1BR/2BR that are even larger. Doesn't happen often, but when it does, you hear the angels singing when you walk in the door. There is something a bit more quaint and thematic and quieter at VWL than you get at CC, although I do think it's a lovely resort. Now, the cabins at CC are simply gorgeous but getting one of those is serious points (dollars), so for me, VWL wins in a battle of the two resorts.


----------



## Mariabelle

sleepydog25 said:


> As I mentioned, VWL's contract extends only to 2042, which for us is just fine. We actually like being in a building away from the main lobby, so that's a plus for us. And although the VWL's common rooms are open to anyone, generally speaking mostly just those who stay there sit down in the Carrollwood Pacific room or in the rockers near the two small fireplaces. Same goes for Sturdy Branches fitness center which is also located in the VWL building. I also like the layout of VWL better than at Copper Creek. The latter is newer but limited to the footprint of the original WL guest rooms; meanwhile, the VWL suites--especially the 1BRs and 2BRs--have more of a resort feel than hotel feel. The kitchens in the 1BR/2BR are a distinct part of the unit unlike with CC where they're galley style of which I'm not a fan. Also at VWL, there is always the "lightning in a bottle" of getting one of those oversized 1BR/2BR that are even larger. Doesn't happen often, but when it does, you hear the angels singing when you walk in the door. There is something a bit more quaint and thematic and quieter at VWL than you get at CC, although I do think it's a lovely resort. Now, the cabins at CC are simply gorgeous but getting one of those is serious points (dollars), so for me, VWL wins in a battle of the two resorts.





sleepydog25 said:


> As I mentioned, VWL's contract extends only to 2042, which for us is just fine. We actually like being in a building away from the main lobby, so that's a plus for us. And although the VWL's common rooms are open to anyone, generally speaking mostly just those who stay there sit down in the Carrollwood Pacific room or in the rockers near the two small fireplaces. Same goes for Sturdy Branches fitness center which is also located in the VWL building. I also like the layout of VWL better than at Copper Creek. The latter is newer but limited to the footprint of the original WL guest rooms; meanwhile, the VWL suites--especially the 1BRs and 2BRs--have more of a resort feel than hotel feel. The kitchens in the 1BR/2BR are a distinct part of the unit unlike with CC where they're galley style of which I'm not a fan. Also at VWL, there is always the "lightning in a bottle" of getting one of those oversized 1BR/2BR that are even larger. Doesn't happen often, but when it does, you hear the angels singing when you walk in the door. There is something a bit more quaint and thematic and quieter at VWL than you get at CC, although I do think it's a lovely resort. Now, the cabins at CC are simply gorgeous but getting one of those is serious points (dollars), so for me, VWL wins in a battle of the two resorts.





sleepydog25 said:


> As I mentioned, VWL's contract extends only to 2042, which for us is just fine. We actually like being in a building away from the main lobby, so that's a plus for us. And although the VWL's common rooms are open to anyone, generally speaking mostly just those who stay there sit down in the Carrollwood Pacific room or in the rockers near the two small fireplaces. Same goes for Sturdy Branches fitness center which is also located in the VWL building. I also like the layout of VWL better than at Copper Creek. The latter is newer but limited to the footprint of the original WL guest rooms; meanwhile, the VWL suites--especially the 1BRs and 2BRs--have more of a resort feel than hotel feel. The kitchens in the 1BR/2BR are a distinct part of the unit unlike with CC where they're galley style of which I'm not a fan. Also at VWL, there is always the "lightning in a bottle" of getting one of those oversized 1BR/2BR that are even larger. Doesn't happen often, but when it does, you hear the angels singing when you walk in the door. There is something a bit more quaint and thematic and quieter at VWL than you get at CC, although I do think it's a lovely resort. Now, the cabins at CC are simply gorgeous but getting one of those is serious points (dollars), so for me, VWL wins in a battle of the two resorts.


Thank you so much for the information! It’s always good to get an inside point of view and thoughts.


----------



## Granny

Mariabelle said:


> Thank you so much for the information! It’s always good to get an inside point of view and thoughts.



And the reason the rest of us haven't chimed in on this question is because *Sleepy* (@sleepydog25 ) did such an awesome job!

I would also recommend *Sleepy's *wonderful introduction to VWL on the very first post of this thread.   It captures with words and pictures so much of what we love about this resort area.  Good luck with your decision!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> And the reason the rest of us haven't chimed in on this question is because *Sleepy* (@sleepydog25 ) did such an awesome job!
> 
> I would also recommend *Sleepy's *wonderful introduction to VWL on the very first post of this thread.   It captures with words and pictures so much of what we love about this resort area.  Good luck with your decision!


What *Granny* is trying to politely say is that I "talk" a lot!   It's true that I'm rarely shy speaking about WL-related matters, good or bad. 

Hope all Groupies are having a good weekend. I have exactly one week before I can let out a sigh of relief. As I've recounted on here before, not only am I coaching the local high school's girls tennis team, but I'm also directing our spring theater production which is CLUE. I am running myself ragged (I also teach "on the side").  Next Sunday, come 4 p.m., you'll likely see videos of me on social media dancing down the streets of the town much like Doc Brown in BACK TO THE FUTURE. One. . .more. . .week. . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Folks and Happy Sunday!!  Finally, a day to sit back and relax.


----------



## rkstocke5609

ECMD2018 said:


> Thx Granny and Sleepy. Now I can put that out of my mind and go back to campaigning for a coffee bar or house at Reunion Station.



I don’t know why, but I suspect that Reunion Station will continue to be used for “pay to play” events here and there.   And, I wouldn’t be surprised if it were available to be rented out and used as a reception hall for weddings, a cheaper alternative to that fancy Grand Floridian option.


----------



## Granny

rkstocke5609 said:


> I don’t know why, but I suspect that Reunion Station will continue to be used for “pay to play” events here and there.   And, I wouldn’t be surprised if it were available to be rented out and used as a reception hall for weddings, a cheaper alternative to that fancy Grand Floridian option.



*Ron*...I suspect you may be right.  Disney is definitely looking to monetize whatever they can.  And with CCV selling out pretty soon, there is no need to create a new free amenity to enhance the sales pitch for that property.   It will be interesting to see what comes next for that space...I can imagine the brainstorming meetings going on to see what they think people will bite on next.  

Hopefully, people are starting to tire of expensive add-on festivities at WDW.  Here's an article about them cancelling the recently announced EPCOT Star Wars Party:  https://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-p.../news-66853/4438-galactic-gathering-cancelled

At some point, they will realize that they have to create real value if they want people to shell out the big bucks.  In my opinion, that is what killed Reunion Station as it seemed to be a half-hearted attempt to provide Concierge service for a significant upcharge.


----------



## sleepydog25

rkstocke5609 said:


> I don’t know why, but I suspect that Reunion Station will continue to be used for “pay to play” events here and there.   And, I wouldn’t be surprised if it were available to be rented out and used as a reception hall for weddings, a cheaper alternative to that fancy Grand Floridian option.


I think you might be correct; however, first they have to offer weddings at the Lodge again to maximize RS's value. Can't see too many couples "stepping down" to RS from GF, for example, despite the cost. Of course, right now it's sitting empty pulling in zero revenue. I'm sure they'll figure out something.


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Monday Morning Groupies! 
What a beautiful week-end!  Finally, I do believe old man Winter is behind us.  DDad got a new grill (charcoal - the only way to grill - just ask him) for Christmas.  He spent Sunday afternoon putting it together, and Sunday evening grilling steaks for dinner. 
We'll be headed to the Lodge in just a little over 3 weeks.  I needed to get back here to find out what's  going on - both on the thread and at the Lodge!
Enjoy your day
Di


----------



## Corinne

Hi Di!

We had a taste of Spring here but the warmth is going to retreat this week sadly! It is getting green and the buds are starting!


----------



## Granny

Hi Groupies! 

For those of you who have groceries delivered to your resort during your stay, it looks like Disney will start charging a fee...

https://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-p...6/4439-resorts-to-charge-grocery-delivery-fee

Just a heads up.  My countdown says 27.


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> For those of you who have groceries delivered to your resort during your stay, it looks like Disney will start charging a fee...
> 
> https://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-p...6/4439-resorts-to-charge-grocery-delivery-fee
> 
> Just a heads up.  My countdown says 27.



Someone posted in the other thread (delivery fees question) asking if Lockers are included in this. To me, this is worded such that it applies to grocery deliveries only, and may be at the discretion of bell services. (They're probably finding they've got one person constantly running to rooms making these deliveries.)

For example: a bag full of otc medicine dropped off by walmart for a room full of kids suffering from the flu might get a pass on the fee, and they may even appreciate that you didn't come down to the lobby to share the love.

Likewise, checking in with your luggage (even small carry ons) usually means we're storing them with bell services until our room is ready. They will then deliver our luggage and the tote and I'm betting no fees will be applied.


----------



## Corinne

[[/





Granny said:


> Hi Groupies!
> Just a heads up.  My countdown says 27.



We’re right behind you!


----------



## sleepydog25

@Corinne  We really like BLT. If we were to ever buy again, it would be second on my list. . .


----------



## tea pot

Good morning groupies 
I'm requesting some pixie dust  for a modification to a reservation tomorrow morning at the 7 month window.
Without going into the gory details of who's going and who's not and dates and flights I/We are going "Home" this November 
with a split stay at the BCV and VWL it's really a simple request of changing one day from a studio to a 1BR 
Looking forward to spending time in our happy place  and meeting up with *dearly loved groupie friends*, family and a BFF from home.

Take Care Groupies 

PS  I'll PM you sleepy with the dates tomorrow night


----------



## Granny

tea pot said:


> Good morning groupies
> I'm requesting some pixie dust  for a modification to a reservation tomorrow morning at the 7 month window.
> Without going into the gory details of who's going and who's not and dates and flights I/We are going "Home" this November
> with a split stay at the BCV and VWL it's really a simple request of changing one day from a studio to a 1BR



Good luck with your reservation change tomorrow, *tea pot*.  We'll throw some Moose Dust your way, and even do a magical Moose Dance for you!  



​


----------



## Dizny Dad

Ah , , , , , , Is that ME dancing up there?


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> Ah , , , , , , Is that ME dancing up there?



No, I think you are saving yourself for the dance-off contests around the pools!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> No, I think you are saving yourself for the dance-off contests around the pools!


Thats right, Dad does love himself some pool parties, and the loud music(that none of the remainder of us recognize)

Did anyone see Illuminations last night on the Parks Blog?  We watched it knowing(unless we can slip a trip in before Sept 30)it would be our last time.  Sad to see it go as its been my all time favorite fireworks show anywhere.  For me its probably more sentimental than anything as it  was our 1st one at WDW.  We stood around the lagoon for an hour at my DWs former SIL strong suggestion.  As we stood there, I whispered in Tammys ear, "why are we standing around for fireworks, we can see this back home on July 4th and Halloween"
Little did I know what I was in for, and when. the lights went dim, the narrator started talking and he blew the fire out, the goosebumps hit me, and I knew this was going to be no ordinary, back home fireworks show!  And I have been hooked ever since.  I do look forward to the new show with anticipation, in hopes it tops Illuminations.  But I will always hold that memory of that 1st day in WDW.
Told T that next time I see her ex SIL(see her from time to time eating out Sat breakfast)I am going too thank her for making us stand around and wait for it.  Its the one thing good that come out good of that relationship 

Oh, and Happy Hump Day Everyone!!!!  Cant wait for the weekend!!


----------



## Corinne

I do love Illuminations, and I remember when I was sad to see it’s predecessor go (I loved the classical music)!

We were actually staying at the YC for our anniversary in September, 1999 a few weeks prior to the opening of Reflections of Earth. We received a notice under the door stating we may hear music from Epcot as they were preparing for the opening of the new show (we did hear it, rather late if I recall)!  

We will definitely see it at least once in May, which will be our last chance, since our usual September trip is not happening this year due to the wedding!


----------



## Lakegirl

We got a dinner reservation/seating for August to see Illuminations.  Not something we normally would do but I fugured it would be worth it this time.


----------



## DiznyDi

Hhmmm  Illuminations is probably one of my least favorite shows.  I simply can't stand all the smoke that will inevitably find me regardless of where we stand.  I may have to give it another chance though in May...  

Moose dust* tea pot* that you are successful!

Just a funny factoid:  I have that dancing moose stenciled in my sewing room - all positions of him dancing.  DDad meticulously cut him out for me.  Always brings a smile to my face.

22 Days for us!


----------



## tea pot

Morning Groupies!
Thanks for the Magic of Pixies Dust!
I was able to modify both reservations. We start at the BCV in a 1BR with my daughters and 2 grandsons
for 4 nights then DH and I move to our beloved lodge in a studio for 6  nights.
It feels like forever since we've been home and actually I'm excited and anxious at the same time
to see all the changes.  
Thanks so much again.
take care


----------



## Granny

tea pot said:


> I was able to modify both reservations. We start at the BCV in a 1BR with my daughters and 2 grandsons
> for 4 nights then DH and I move to our beloved lodge in a studio for 6  nights.



Awesome!  The Moose Dust & Dance comes through again!  




> It feels like forever since we've been home and actually I'm excited and anxious at the same time
> to see all the changes.



You will begin your visit by coming up to the main entrance...you will hear the whoosh of the doors opening...and you will enter the lobby and immediately be transported back to previous visits!  You will know that whatever changes they have made to the Wilderness Lodge campus, you are still home!  So the initial feeling will be one of fond memories with an old friend.

Then you will make your way down the covered walkway to VWL, and it will feel like it always has as you enter VWL and see the beautiful lobby there.

It will only be when you go outside the back of VWL (or stand on your balcony if you're on that side) that you will see the dramatic transformation.  The new pool, Geyser Point, and the cabins lining the shore of Bay Lake.  It will take some getting used to, but nothing to be anxious about.  I'm sure you will still love VWL and you will have a great trip!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Awesome!  The Moose Dust & Dance comes through again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will begin your visit by coming up to the main entrance...you will hear the whoosh of the doors opening...and you will enter the lobby and immediately be transported back to previous visits!  You will know that whatever changes they have made to the Wilderness Lodge campus, you are still home!  So the initial feeling will be one of fond memories with an old friend.
> 
> Then you will make your way down the covered walkway to VWL, and it will feel like it always has as you enter VWL and see the beautiful lobby there.
> 
> It will only be when you go outside the back of VWL (or stand on your balcony if you're on that side) that you will see the dramatic transformation.  The new pool, Geyser Point, and the cabins lining the shore of Bay Lake.  It will take some getting used to, but nothing to be anxious about.  I'm sure you will still love VWL and you will have a great trip!


*Granny* nails it! Now, DVC Mickey is in a slightly different place, and the bison are in a totally different spot (near Geyser Point). You might miss the trail and bike path (both closed), and we found the main Lodge lobby a bit noisier between 4 and 9 p.m. due to the character meal. Still, the same smells, sounds, music (mostly), and sights are there to embrace you. Have a great time!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> No, I think you are saving yourself for the dance-off contests around the pools!



There aren't any pictures out there of such are there?


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . . . You will begin your visit by coming up to the main entrance...you will hear the whoosh of the doors opening...and you will enter the lobby and immediately be transported back to previous visits!  . . . . . . . . Then you will make your way down the covered walkway to VWL, and it will feel like it always has as you enter VWL and see the beautiful lobby there. . . . . . . . .



Wow.  Thanks Granny . . I feel like I'm there already! 21 sleeps left . . . .


----------



## tea pot

Granny said:


> Awesome!  The Moose Dust & Dance comes through again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will begin your visit by coming up to the main entrance...you will hear the whoosh of the doors opening...and you will enter the lobby and immediately be transported back to previous visits!  You will know that whatever changes they have made to the Wilderness Lodge campus, you are still home!  So the initial feeling will be one of fond memories with an old friend.
> 
> Then you will make your way down the covered walkway to VWL, and it will feel like it always has as you enter VWL and see the beautiful lobby there.
> 
> It will only be when you go outside the back of VWL (or stand on your balcony if you're on that side) that you will see the dramatic transformation.  The new pool, Geyser Point, and the cabins lining the shore of Bay Lake.  It will take some getting used to, but nothing to be anxious about.  I'm sure you will still love VWL and you will have a great trip!




Oh Granny you made me cry 
Thanks so much


----------



## bobbiwoz

Good morning Groupies!
I just returned from a 5 night stay at BCV, with four good friends, but on Tuesday 4 of us went to VWL for the photography class at Reunion Station.  The class was just OK, but what I LOVED, was showing my friends the Villa!  From the foyer, to the beautiful elevator doors to the rocking chairs and fireplaces my friends were WOWED by the place.  Throw in a very friendly Cast Member PJ ( or JP ) ( from Venezuela ) who took our picture by one of the fireplaces, and I am so happy that my next girlfriends trip will be at VWL!
Bobbi


----------



## Corinne

Bobbi great pic! It’s always fun to introduce friends and loved ones to our happy place(s)!


----------



## Granny

*Bobbi*...you guys looked pretty comfortable there by the VWL fireplace!  Glad you had time in your trip to get over to our beloved home!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Hi Bobbi . .


----------



## TCRAIG

Good friends and WLV - I’d say a that has all the makings for a perfect day


----------



## DiznyDi

Ahhh Bobbi - what a nice picture of you and your friends at one of my most favorite places in all of the Lodge!

Have a nice week-end Groupies!


----------



## Lakegirl

Bobbi great picture of you and your friends!!!  So glad you had a good time and they liked the Lodge.


----------



## sleepydog25

Morning, Groupies! We had our opening night of CLUE last night, and it went swimmingly well. I was allowed to keep all the cast and stage crew out of class and in the auditorium for the day which provided us critical time in ironing out some production issues. Two more shows, tonight and tomorrow afternoon, and it's over. I will be a happy man. 

In Disney news, 251 days until our return to the Lodge. We'll be there a few days before heading out on a Christmas cruise. Long time to wait. . .


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies,

Well, after waiting and checking fates incessantly, we finally got our return flight for May 11! This is really “last minute” for us but the fares have been exorbitant! Anyway, I called Member Services to schedule Magical Express for the return to MCO. While on the phone I mentioned we had not yet received our ME confirmation (or magic bands for that matter), but I said once I mentioned it they’ll arrive today. 

Instead, she said she could not see our reservation - despite the fact I received an email confirmation when I booked. Further, she could not see an order for our Magic Bands. She went ahead and took care of everything (I  Member Services)!  I suspect the problem must have occurred because we were initially set to stay at SSR our first night. 

At any rate, it’s been a busy Saturday morning, and I am super excited for our trip! 23 Days!


----------



## bisney

Hi all, long time listener, first time caller!

A few questions about VWL:

Is there any construction scheduled around Thanksgiving 2019?  I've been looking at various websites at it looks like other than Reflections, there shouldn't be any impact to VWL.
Recommendations for room requests?  We're looking to book a 2 bedroom villa.
Jogging trails?  I like to go running in the morning and it looks like the trail between VWL and Wilderness Lodge will be closed due to Reflections.  Are there other jogging trails around VWL?
How is the transportation to the parks?  Reading online, it looks like transportation isn't a strong suit at VWL... is it really any worse than other DVC resorts? (we stayed at Kidani a few years ago and I always felt sorry for the giant mass of people waiting at Jambo when our 3/4 full bus would pull up)
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Lakegirl

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> Well, after waiting and checking fates incessantly, we finally got our return flight for May 11! This is really “last minute” for us but the fares have been exorbitant! Anyway, I called Member Services to schedule Magical Express for the return to MCO. While on the phone I mentioned we had not yet received our ME confirmation (or magic bands for that matter), but I said once I mentioned it they’ll arrive today.
> 
> Instead, she said she could not see our reservation - despite the fact I received an email confirmation when I booked. Further, she could not see an order for our Magic Bands. She went ahead and took care of everything (I  Member Services)!  I suspect the problem must have occurred because we were initially set to stay at SSR our first night.
> 
> At any rate, it’s been a busy Saturday morning, and I am super excited for our trip! 23 Days!


So happy for you.   Did the fares go down much?  What airline did you go with?    They have been so high out of Boston.  


We have our August trip coming up and the we had planned on April school vacation 2020, but now we are thinking February vacation instead.  I looked at two bedrooms that week and many are already booked up so that has me thinking it maybe super busy.


----------



## Granny

bisney said:


> Hi all, long time listener, first time caller!



*Bisney.*..welcome to the VWL Groupies thread!  

My responses to your questions are in *green font below:*



Is there any construction scheduled around Thanksgiving 2019?  I've been looking at various websites at it looks like other than Reflections, there shouldn't be any impact to VWL.   *Construction around the Wilderness Lodge campus is pretty much complete.  I don't see that impacting your experience other than Reflections construction (about a mile away) making the path to Fort Wilderness shut down.   They have not announced any other construction plans that I am aware of.*

Recommendations for room requests?  We're looking to book a 2 bedroom villa.  *VWL is a small resort, so there are no long walks to the elevator like at Kidani.   You could request lake side of the resort, which is more scenic but also a little noisier due to boat horns, the pool and Electric Water Pageant.  But even if they can't honor that request, the views on the other side are mostly of trees, and we've stayed there and had no problem with it.  Very cozy.  *

Jogging trails?  I like to go running in the morning and it looks like the trail between VWL and Wilderness Lodge will be closed due to Reflections.  Are there other jogging trails around VWL?  *It is a shame that the trail to Fort Wilderness will be closed during your stay...it is a beautiful walk/run/bike ride down to FW and back.  I don't know of alternative running routes, but this is a common request and I'm sure that Guest Services has some suggestions on where you can get your running in.  At a minimum you could run the path down by the cabins...very pretty along Bay Lake and you would probably need to do a few circuits to get your distance in.  *

How is the transportation to the parks?  Reading online, it looks like transportation isn't a strong suit at VWL... is it really any worse than other DVC resorts? (we stayed at Kidani a few years ago and I always felt sorry for the giant mass of people waiting at Jambo when our 3/4 full bus would pull up)  *We like the transportation at VWL.  The boat Magic Kingdom is a relaxing trip, and another boat runs around Bay Lake in the WL-Contemporary-FW circuit.  There is also a bus to Magic Kingdom and Fort Wilderness.  The buses to the other locations are as good as any other resort's bus experience.  Generally, the route is shared with the Contemporary/BLT for most destinations but that is typical for Disney buses and not that big of a deal, IMHO.  *
Good luck with your trip planning!  You will love VWL around Thanksgiving...all the Christmas decorations should be up which makes it even better!


.


----------



## claire_ont

Granny said:


> Jogging trails? I like to go running in the morning and it looks like the trail between VWL and Wilderness Lodge will be closed due to Reflections. Are there other jogging trails around VWL? *It is a shame that the trail to Fort Wilderness will be closed during your stay...it is a beautiful walk/run/bike ride down to FW and back. I don't know of alternative running routes, but this is a common request and I'm sure that Guest Services has some suggestions on where you can get your running in. At a minimum you could run the path down by the cabins...very pretty along Bay Lake and you would probably need to do a few circuits to get your distance in.*



I had been looking forward to walking the trail to Ft Wilderness and was disappointed when and I found out the path was closed.  However, the path by the cabins will probably be nice, and if I head to the parks, there is no shortage of walking available.  It would be nice if they came up with another wooded path to just get away from everything.


----------



## Starwind

Granny said:


> Is there any construction scheduled around Thanksgiving 2019?  I've been looking at various websites at it looks like other than Reflections, there shouldn't be any impact to VWL.   *Construction around the Wilderness Lodge campus is pretty much complete.  I don't see that impacting your experience other than Reflections construction (about a mile away) making the path to Fort Wilderness shut down.   They have not announced any other construction plans that I am aware of.*
> 
> .



There is a rumour that the hotel side of Wilderness Lodge is supposed to get a refurbishment.  It was already supposed to have started, but since it hasn't it is presumably delayed.  So that could be going on then, but *should have minimal or no impact on your stay since it won't involve the VWL building*.  Depending what they do for the refurb, if they are doing it, they may have some scaffolding up around the north (hotel) wing.

But right now it is not clear when it will start let alone end.  OTOH, 3 of our last 4 trips to WL have had it under construction, so I figure there is a good chance come the last part of the year it will be again ;-)

SW


----------



## twinklebug

bisney said:


> Hi all, long time listener, first time caller!
> 
> A few questions about VWL:
> 
> Is there any construction scheduled around Thanksgiving 2019?  I've been looking at various websites at it looks like other than Reflections, there shouldn't be any impact to VWL.
> Recommendations for room requests?  We're looking to book a 2 bedroom villa.
> Jogging trails?  I like to go running in the morning and it looks like the trail between VWL and Wilderness Lodge will be closed due to Reflections.  Are there other jogging trails around VWL?
> How is the transportation to the parks?  Reading online, it looks like transportation isn't a strong suit at VWL... is it really any worse than other DVC resorts? (we stayed at Kidani a few years ago and I always felt sorry for the giant mass of people waiting at Jambo when our 3/4 full bus would pull up)
> Thanks for your help!


1st: WELCOME to the Groupies thread as a poster. So nice to see new faces!

I can only address the transportation at WL. For me it is the best of all words that Disney has to offer. I equate the sound of the boat horns with relaxation. Travel by water is a wonderful way to get anywhere and when that destination is to the Magic Kingdom how can one not be relaxed hearing them?

The boats to/from the Contemporary and MK make it easy to catch the monorail, and while a little longer than a bus, are our preferred method of going to/from EPCOT.

The WL bus stops are great. While there is minimal seating at the stop they're broken out properly so that there isn't a mass of people waiting for all the buses in only one location and each bus can pull in even while others are loading/unloading passengers. I really dislike the GF's bus setup for this reason.

WL shares buses with Fort Wilderness and the Grand Floridian, those side treks aren't bad, but when one is used to dedicated transportation like AKV has it can put me in the zone-out zone.


----------



## bisney

Hi all!
First of all, thanks for the warm welcome and assistance, very much appreciated! I had a couple of follow up questions if that's ok.

Could you use the buses as a shuttle to get to the contemporary or the grand floridian as another way of getting to the magic kingdom if you miss the direct boat/bus? (or if the boat/bus is too crowded)

Also, we'll likely head to fort wilderness for hoop dee doo and maybe even trails end... with the pathway potentially gone, is the most direct way there from VWL via boat?

Super excited about this trip! We took a break from Disney last year to build up our points so that my wife's parents could come with us this year.  We did a Royal Caribbean cruise instead and while it was lovely, it really just wasn't the same.  I know that we've brainwashed our kids correctly when our eight year told us that while he had fun, it just didn't feel like home like Disney does! Lol... so proud of him.


----------



## Corinne

Lakegirl said:


> So happy for you.   Did the fares go down much?  What airline did you go with?    They have been so high out of Boston.
> 
> 
> We have our August trip coming up and the we had planned on April school vacation 2020, but now we are thinking February vacation instead.  I looked at two bedrooms that week and many are already booked up so that has me thinking it maybe super busy.



Hi Lakegirl, thank you! We pretty much fly JetBlue exclusively....the fare was $132, we had already booked our flight to MCO @ $89, so I’m happy that I don’t have to stalk the website any longer, well, not for May at least!  Now I have December to concentrate on!


----------



## sleepydog25

bisney said:


> Hi all!
> First of all, thanks for the warm welcome and assistance, very much appreciated! I had a couple of follow up questions if that's ok.
> 
> Could you use the buses as a shuttle to get to the contemporary or the grand floridian as another way of getting to the magic kingdom if you miss the direct boat/bus? (or if the boat/bus is too crowded)
> 
> Also, we'll likely head to fort wilderness for hoop dee doo and maybe even trails end... with the pathway potentially gone, is the most direct way there from VWL via boat?
> 
> Super excited about this trip! We took a break from Disney last year to build up our points so that my wife's parents could come with us this year.  We did a Royal Caribbean cruise instead and while it was lovely, it really just wasn't the same.  I know that we've brainwashed our kids correctly when our eight year told us that while he had fun, it just didn't feel like home like Disney does! Lol... so proud of him.


, *bisney*!  Thanks for joining our merry band of Groupies! No, you can't use a bus to CR or GF since there are no direct resort to resort buses. Some buses may stop at either resort you mention on the way to other places, but I'd not count on them. The boat or bus from WL to MK is generally very good, and the bus to other parks is good, as well. Any resort may have an issue from time to time, but WL has long enjoyed a good reputation when it comes to transportation. As for the most direct route to FW, the boat is a good option. You could Uber there fairly cheaply, too.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bisney said:


> Hi all!
> First of all, thanks for the warm welcome and assistance, very much appreciated! I had a couple of follow up questions if that's ok.
> 
> Could you use the buses as a shuttle to get to the contemporary or the grand floridian as another way of getting to the magic kingdom if you miss the direct boat/bus? (or if the boat/bus is too crowded)
> 
> Also, we'll likely head to fort wilderness for hoop dee doo and maybe even trails end... with the pathway potentially gone, is the most direct way there from VWL via boat?
> 
> Super excited about this trip! We took a break from Disney last year to build up our points so that my wife's parents could come with us this year.  We did a Royal Caribbean cruise instead and while it was lovely, it really just wasn't the same.  I know that we've brainwashed our kids correctly when our eight year told us that while he had fun, it just didn't feel like home like Disney does! Lol... so proud of him.



As mentioned there really wouldn't be a good way to use a bus to CR/GF to get to MK.  You're best just waiting for the next bus or boat.  I have yet to run into a crowded MK bus from VWL as most want to do the boat ride.  I however consider it the best bus service offered at WDW.     There also should be a bus between WL and FW although it's possible the construction has shut that down for now.


----------



## Lakegirl

Corinne said:


> Hi Lakegirl, thank you! We pretty much fly JetBlue exclusively....the fare was $132, we had already booked our flight to MCO @ $89, so I’m happy that I don’t have to stalk the website any longer, well, not for May at least!  Now I have December to concentrate on!


Glad you got a good priced flight. $89.00 is amazing!!!


----------



## Corinne

Lakegirl said:


> Glad you got a good priced flight. $89.00 is amazing!!!



I use the Hopper app, it’s pretty good at predictions and alerting you when fares drop, or are about to rise. I actually found the fare without the app this time, but this morning I just received an alert that there was an $89 return flight. Not the flight we booked, the 9:00PM flight which we had considered,  but dh doesn’t like to leave that late.


----------



## Dizny Dad

twinklebug said:


> . . . . . . . I equate the sound of the boat horns with relaxation.  . . . . . . .



Best part of VWL . . .waking up to the sound of the boat horns!   (odd numbered rooms only! )


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> Best part of VWL . . .waking up to the sound of the boat horns!   (odd numbered rooms only! )



I know nothing of this......


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I know nothing of this......



One of these times you'll show us up by getting the best room possible, lake side.


----------



## Corinne

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I know nothing of this......


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Morning Groupies!

Today's the day we (hopefully) switch from SSR to VWL for the relaxation part of our November family vacation.  Moose dust I'm successful!

Great price on airfare Corinne!  I once flew to Atlanta for $59.00.  Of course it was $159. to fly home 

17 days until we can hear those boat horns and enjoy the company of friends!

 Bisney!
*
*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DiznyDi said:


> Good Morning Groupies!
> 
> Today's the day we (hopefully) switch from SSR to VWL for the relaxation part of our November family vacation.  Moose dust I'm successful!
> 
> Great price on airfare Corinne!  I once flew to Atlanta for $59.00.  Of course it was $159. to fly home
> 
> 17 days until we can hear those boat horns and enjoy the company of friends!
> 
> Bisney!



I hope you had better luck than I did today Di!  Took forever to sign in (well past 8am) and hasn't allowed me to the booking page yet.  It's also signed me out a couple of times.   Grrrrrr


----------



## Granny

DiznyDi said:


> Today's the day we (hopefully) switch from SSR to VWL for the relaxation part of our November family vacation. Moose dust I'm successful!




One Moose Dust dance coming your way!  



​


----------



## Dizny Dad

OK Granny, is that you or me dancing?  I think everybody is gonna want pictures!


----------



## DiznyDi

No luck Kat.  Had to call ... and wait.... and there's not enough of you dancing this morning.  No luck changing    Back to the drawing board to see how we can work this out....  Stay tuned...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DiznyDi said:


> No luck Kat.  Had to call ... and wait.... and there's not enough of you dancing this morning.  No luck changing    Back to the drawing board to see how we can work this out....  Stay tuned...



Oh no!  Sorry it was all messed up this morning when you needed to make that switch.     It's a bad DVC nightmare when that happens the day you need it!   I tried for probably 50 minutes to get signed on etc.  Starting at 4:52 am my time.   Finally decided sleep would be more productive.     I always recommend waitlists and checking the the room availability often during the next few days in case people are walking for Thanksgiving.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> One of these times you'll show us up by getting the best room possible, lake side.


----------



## twokats

I had to say goodbye to my Maximus today. (he is the one with the red bandana)  He unexpectedly got sick and the vet tried her best, but God decided he needed a good dog. They say all good dogs go to heaven, so I am hoping my Momma takes good care of him now.
I do thank God for the 8 years that I had Max. Rest in peace.


----------



## jimmytammy

Oh Kathy, I am so sorry for your loss.  Its tough losing our fur babies.  I love your outlook and perspective on it all.  I too believe our little furry ones are waiting for us in Heaven.


----------



## bobbiwoz

twokats said:


> I had to say goodbye to my Maximus today. (he is the one with the red bandana)  He unexpectedly got sick and the vet tried her best, but God decided he needed a good dog. They say all good dogs go to heaven, so I am hoping my Momma takes good care of him now.
> I do thank God for the 8 years that I had Max. Rest in peace.


RiP Maximus.
Hugs to you, Kathy.


----------



## twinklebug

@twokats sending love and hugs. Sweet little Maximus, he'll remember you.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twokats said:


> I had to say goodbye to my Maximus today. (he is the one with the red bandana)  He unexpectedly got sick and the vet tried her best, but God decided he needed a good dog. They say all good dogs go to heaven, so I am hoping my Momma takes good care of him now.
> I do thank God for the 8 years that I had Max. Rest in peace.



Hugs to you Kathy!  It's do hard to say goodbye to these little loves.


----------



## TCRAIG

So sorry about Maximus


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Kathy* - so sorry for the loss of _Maximus._  Our pets do indeed put paw prints across our hearts, and always offer unconditional love.


----------



## Dizny Dad

OK - I had my first experience with Member Services in trying to modify our November reservations.  DiznyDi has always handled these details.  I am just told when to leave work and pack.  I am so grateful the DiznyDi takes care of all of the details in our lives.  But this morning it was put into my hands because DiznyDi was not available, and as all know, timing is everything when it comes to windows opening up.  With three home resorts, reservation windows, banking, borrowing, wait listing, etc., it is all very confusing to me.  _Luckily_, I was speaking to Lora (Ext. 347) who is extremely efficient and knowledgeable.  Wait list this, backup that, go around the system, hold this, rearrange that; my head was spinning.  _Kudos_ to Lora for her help and expertise. And _PRAISES_ to DiznyDi for always doing a great job in taking care of our Disney experiences!


----------



## sleepydog25

My sympathies, as well, *Kathy*. We lost two furry friends within the last 9 months.


----------



## DVC Jen

twokats said:


> I had to say goodbye to my Maximus today. (he is the one with the red bandana)  He unexpectedly got sick and the vet tried her best, but God decided he needed a good dog. They say all good dogs go to heaven, so I am hoping my Momma takes good care of him now.
> I do thank God for the 8 years that I had Max. Rest in peace.




I am so very sorry.  I know that feeling too well.  Thoughts and prayers coming your way.  I have no doubts you Momma is loving on him big time.


----------



## Lakegirl

So sorry for your loss.  They become just like children.  So hard.


----------



## sleepydog25

Good morning, Groupies! Today is Friday for me since our school gets a 4-day weekend. Not only is it "Friday," but I have no rehearsals or practices, either, for the next 3 days! In fact, no more rehearsals, period, as we concluded CLUE (the play) earlier this week. The kids were great and the audiences entertained. Can't ask for more than that. In Disney-related news, *Luv *and I have booked a couple of nights at HHI for our anniversary this July. "Wait, what?!" you say? You got in this late at HHI?? Yes! We were joking about how we had no real plans for our date and too bad HHI wouldn't be available. Just to confirm out thoughts, we logged into the member website and, amazingly, there was a single night in a studio during our time frame. We blinked, did a slow take look at each other, and then booked it. *Luv* checked the other two days and found a connecting day with a 2BR availability--booked! Yeah, it's a split stay for just two nights, but we're okay with that as it's a small resort and a place we love to visit. In past years, we've opted to stay at the Marriott on the beach or Lumbering Pines. . .no, my beautiful wife says it's called Palmetto Dunes. Finally, we get to stay at the actual Disney resort, though it will be my second time, her first.  And for you Disney music lovers out there, if you want a good hour of excellent Disney instrumentation from films such as Hercules, to Aladdin, to Saving Mr. Banks, here's a link:  



.  If the link doesn't work, just type in *wdw today 2019 *at that site. 

Have a great day!


----------



## TCRAIG

We own HH, live in SC, and STILL haven’t been able to stay there - so glad you were able to find some days!!


----------



## Lakegirl

Sleepy dog so glad it worked out for you.  Enjoy!!


----------



## sleepydog25

TCRAIG said:


> We own HH, live in SC, and STILL haven’t been able to stay there - so glad you were able to find some days!!


 Yikes! We were very surprised to see anything. We've tried every year the past 5 without anything.


Lakegirl said:


> Sleepy dog so glad it worked out for you.  Enjoy!!


We are, too!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Sleepy *- Congratulation to you, staff, and students on a successful _Clue_ production.  Great memories too, I'm sure.


----------



## Corinne

@twokats I'm so sorry for your loss, sending prayers and hugs to you.


----------



## Corinne

TCRAIG said:


> We own HH, live in SC, and STILL haven’t been able to stay there - so glad you were able to find some days!!


 
Whaaaat? Is it always hard to secure a reservation, or just at certain times of the year?


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

Just back from our first trip home to WL (CCV) and we've completely fallen in love with the resort.  Thank you for the tip on the lodge tour, as DS is studying for exams next month, he'd revise for an hour each day and we'd swim, but one day moved his study time to the morning and DH & I went off to do this, we're so pleased we did, and probably wouldn't have had it not been for the recommendations on here, fascinating insight into the incredible detail around this stunning resort.

We were lucky enough to get room 5133 at CC which gave us a view of the Geyser, Light pageant AND HEA from the balcony, even managed to watch HEA from our bed on our 2nd night (we're from the UK so tend to wake VERY early the first couple of days), just amazing and so grateful.  It was of course the longest walk from the lobby but not an issue, no pushchairs etc. for us and totally worth it for the incredible views.

We adored the quiet pool by Boulder Ridge, not having little ones we found the CC pool a little hectic for us, Geyser Point is just the best place to sit and enjoy a drink / meal by the water and we finished off our trip with lunch at Whispering Canyon, Whitney our server was an absolute blast, so funny.  I've put in some #castcompliments on Twitter for her and Josh at Geyser Point as they both really stood out.

Can't wait to come back again, DH & I have a studio booked just for the 2 of us at the beginning of December, literally can't wait to see the Christmas tree in the lobby!  We've never been during that time of year before so are very excited.

Thank you for all the tips and excitement provided on this thread, so helpful and useful 

I'll post some pictures from my phone in a separate post as much easier...


----------



## sleepydog25

PoohBears#1fan said:


> Just back from our first trip home to WL (CCV) and we've completely fallen in love with the resort.
> 
> Thank you for all the tips and excitement provided on this thread, so helpful and useful
> 
> I'll post some pictures from my phone in a separate post as much easier...


So happy to hear your first visit home was such a wonderful one! The Lodge is a special place, even with all the changes over the past few years, and I'm sure it will continue to tug at your heartstrings when you're away. The only way to cope with such feelings is with continued trips home. Thanks for checking in, and we look forward to your pictures!


----------



## jimmytammy

Pooh Bear
Great to hear your love of the Lodge!  Our family feels the same way.  We will be there in early Dec too.  Look at the 1st page as SleepyDog has a dedicated post to upcoming trips.  I think many other Groupies will be there the same time, and often we will try to have a groupie meet, sometimes in the Carolewood Pacific Room in the Villas, sometimes at at Top of the World Lounge at BLT for fireworks, appetizers and a nightcap.  When enough of us are around, we may have more than 1 meet to accommodate as many as possible.  Lots of fun!!


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

Thank you both, having some issues uploading my photos as the files are too big, I'll send them over to my laptop and mess around with them later although I'm sure I don't have anything you've not seen before, just the same views with worst photography skills!  LOL


----------



## Corinne

Glad you had a great stay Pooh Bear! We will also be there the first week of December! As Jimmy mentioned there are usually Groupie meets, and especially during this time, and they are, indeed, lots of fun!


----------



## TCRAIG

Happy Easter All!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Easter Folks!!!!


----------



## Granny

A blessed Easter to all of my Groupie friends!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Easter!  *


----------



## ErinC

Happy Easter Groupies! Just left Orlando and now headed to St. Augustine. We had a church conference at the Rosen Center on International Drive. Actually passed through Orlando twice this week without setting foot on Disney property. Such a hard thing for me to do. Our spring break was filled with too much travel. We started in St. Augustine to drop off a trailer, flew from Orlando to Little Rock to see DD19 in a school production on Thursday. Went to the airport on Friday to fly back to Orlando for our church conference and they cancelled our flight because of the bad weather in Orlando(so they said). Side note here: this was my first experience with Frontier Airlines, I was not impressed! Anyway, made it to Orlando on Saturday morning, a day late to our conferences. Dd16 participated along with several of our church family. They ended up doing very well, I was just sorry we were late. Today we are headed back to St. Augustine to load the truck and trailer up with all of DD 22’s worldly possessions and move them back home. Seems like we just got her moved in! She takes finals this week, and then she will be done with school in St. Augustine! She’s got two clinical internships to complete, and then she will graduate from Occupational Therapy school in December! I’ve got about 4 more weeks of school, I hope  I can make it!


----------



## mvndvm

Hello all.  Is the “Family of the Day” program still in existence (where you sign up to go to the top to raise the flags)?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mvndvm said:


> Hello all.  Is the “Family of the Day” program still in existence (where you sign up to go to the top to raise the flags)?



Nope.


----------



## twinklebug

Happy Easter Groupies!


----------



## Lakegirl

ErinC sounds like very busy but productive times.  Congrats to your daughter.  Great field to be in!! Wish her much success!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ErinC said:


> Happy Easter Groupies! Just left Orlando and now headed to St. Augustine. We had a church conference at the Rosen Center on International Drive. Actually passed through Orlando twice this week without setting foot on Disney property. Such a hard thing for me to do. Our spring break was filled with too much travel. We started in St. Augustine to drop off a trailer, flew from Orlando to Little Rock to see DD19 in a school production on Thursday. Went to the airport on Friday to fly back to Orlando for our church conference and they cancelled our flight because of the bad weather in Orlando(so they said). Side note here: this was my first experience with Frontier Airlines, I was not impressed!) Anyway, made it to Orlando on Saturday morning, a day late to our conferences. Dd16 participated along with several of our church family. They ended up doing very well, I was just sorry we were late. Today we are headed back to St. Augustine to load the truck and trailer up with all of DD 22’s worldly possessions and move them back home. Seems like we just got her moved in! She takes finals this week, and then she will be done with school in St. Augustine! She’s got two clinical internships to complete, and then she will graduate from Occupational Therapy school in December! I’ve got about 4 more weeks of school, I hope  I can make it!



Whoa - busy time for you!  The DIS did have a post about the ground stop in Orlando on Friday due to the bad weather.  Sorry to hear that it affected your plans. That's always a bummer.


----------



## DiznyDi

As this day draws to a close, I'd just like to wish all Groupies a very Happy Easter!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Happy Easter Groupies!!

We spent the weekend in Hill Country TX....BEAUTIFUL country.

Ended with a great Easter Egg Hunt in Luckenback TX. I told my Littles they had as much candy as I usually see at Halloween.  Family is back in Houston, we are along The RiverWalk in San Antonio, with a 4 AM wake up call!


----------



## ErinC

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Whoa - busy time for you!  The DIS did have a post about the ground stop in Orlando on Friday due to the bad weather.  Sorry to hear that it affected your plans. That's always a bummer.


Yes there was a ground stop. The problem for us was that our pilot had come on duty at 4:30a.m. Our flight was supposed to leave Little Rock at 12:45. At first they delayed it until 2, then 3. The pilot told the passengers that he couldn't fly the plane past a certain time. Frontier is small, so no extra pilots hanging around. By 4:00 we could have taken off, but around 3:15 they cancelled due to weather. In their words, since it was a weather cancellation they owed us nothing in compensation for the cancellation. So we were out another night in a hotel in Little Rock, another rental car night, and an already paid for hotel in Orlando that we weren't sleeping in. Just one of those things. They are starting brand new service out of Mobile to Denver and Chicago. Not sure I'll be recommending them.


----------



## Dizny Dad

A new day dawns . . . I hope all found Easter to be fulfilling.  So now we are off into a full blown Spring, with all of its chores coming at us full speed.  Today DiznyDi faces the first part of a major renovation to the kitchen.  Our builder is to be at the house at 7:30 to begin the task.  So we add the collateral duties to the Spring work of extra cleaning, moving furniture from one room to another, and back again.  And with that, we only have 10 more sleeps until we begin the journey to Boulder Ridge. (I'm trying to convert, but frankly I am still returning to VWL )


----------



## TCRAIG

I have visions of Di swinging a sledgehammer...


----------



## mvndvm

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Nope.



Is this gone for good?


----------



## ErinC

mvndvm said:


> Is this gone for good?


I’m pretty sure it is.


----------



## Granny

mvndvm said:


> Is this gone for good?



I agree with @ErinC ... they stopped the Flag Family ceremony when construction for Copper Creek Villas started, and there is no indication they will ever be bringing it back.  No explanation of why.


----------



## mvndvm

Granny said:


> I agree with @ErinC ... they stopped the Flag Family ceremony when construction for Copper Creek Villas started, and there is no indication they will ever be bringing it back.  No explanation of why.


Darn it!


----------



## mvndvm

Actually, I just called WL direct, and the CM told me the Family of the Day/Flag Family is offered now.  I asked when it re-started, and she said she wasn't sure, but maybe a couple of months ago. 

She also told me that you can sign up for the Magic Kingdom flag raising as well at guest services in MK.  What all is involved with the MK flag raising?


----------



## ErinC

mvndvm said:


> Actually, I just called WL direct, and the CM told me the Family of the Day/Flag Family is offered now.  I asked when it re-started, and she said she wasn't sure, but maybe a couple of months ago.
> 
> She also told me that you can sign up for the Magic Kingdom flag raising as well at guest services in MK.  What all is involved with the MK flag raising?


Well I’d be super happy to be wrong! Glad to hear it might be back!


----------



## ErinC

In regards to the flag raising ceremony at WL, part of my memory of that day being so special was because Ranger Stan made it that way. The way he displayed his patriotism for our country to my kids was something I will never forget. Standing on the rooftop of WL reciting the Pledge of Allegiance was unforgettable. He made our family feel so special that day. I still have our flag family certificate that we signed in “his office” framed on my bookshelf at home. I hope if WL is doing the flag family again, I hope that whoever is guiding it does the job in a way that makes it as special as it was for us. But,  I’m not sure anyone could live up to Ranger Stan in my book.


----------



## Granny

mvndvm said:


> Actually, I just called WL direct, and the CM told me the Family of the Day/Flag Family is offered now.  I asked when it re-started, and she said she wasn't sure, but maybe a couple of months ago.
> 
> She also told me that you can sign up for the Magic Kingdom flag raising as well at guest services in MK.  What all is involved with the MK flag raising?





ErinC said:


> Well I’d be super happy to be wrong! Glad to hear it might be back!



*Erin*...I'm tickled too!  It is a cool experience that we'll have to look into for our next trip!

*mvndvm*....sorry if we led you astray, and I'm glad you checked on the Flag Family situation.  Have a great time planning your trip!


----------



## mvndvm

Granny said:


> *mvndvm*....sorry if we led you astray, and I'm glad you checked on the Flag Family situation.  Have a great time planning your trip!



You didn't lead me astray, I was just being optimistic that they restarted it, and was very pleasantly surprised!  Thanks for any and all information I get from everyone on this board!


----------



## jimmytammy

ErinC said:


> But, I’m not sure anyone could live up to Ranger Stan in my book.


Couldn't agree more!! 

 Would love to give the other Rangers a chance, but Stan created that character, he embodied it.  We got to do FF with him at least 5 times and I will never forget him looking at my kids with a very serious look on his face, after our 2nd time up there, as my parents looked on and Stan said to my kids, "you see these folks standing around you, your mom and dad, your grandparents, they are the best friends you will ever have"

After he said that, though I knew he was s special guy, that day, he and I became friends.  How could a 40 something and a 80 something yr old, never really knowing each other, became fast friends like that?  Those words he shared that day.  From that point on, we wanted to be FF, not so much because we got to go up on the roof.  Dont get me wrong, its cool!!  But spending quality time with Stan, that was what I was really after.  Up there, for that 45 minutes, he belonged to us.

There were many mornings I would go to the main Lobby and seek him out after I knew Wonders of the Lodge Tour was over(another of his ideas)to engage him in conversation.  We talked about our faith, family, etc.  He shared how he go the job, celebrities he met, previous jobs he had including one at WDW before he became a Ranger.

And after he retired, a few of us ol timer Groupies invited he and his DW Carolyn to come to our groupie meets in the Carolewood Pacific Room.  I remember us making him an honorary groupie and he laughed and said he had never been a groupie of anything

Even when there weren't enough groupies around to have a meet, he and Carolyn would come over from Apopka and meet with my family for breakfast or dinner.

I love hearing others Stan stories.  He was one cool fellow and I miss him dearly.


----------



## sleepydog25

I need to find out how he got that job--that's my dream job, *JT*.


----------



## DVC Jen

ErinC said:


> In regards to the flag raising ceremony at WL, part of my memory of that day being so special was because Ranger Stan made it that way. The way he displayed his patriotism for our country to my kids was something I will never forget. Standing on the rooftop of WL reciting the Pledge of Allegiance was unforgettable. He made our family feel so special that day. I still have our flag family certificate that we signed in “his office” framed on my bookshelf at home. I hope if WL is doing the flag family again, I hope that whoever is guiding it does the job in a way that makes it as special as it was for us. But,  I’m not sure anyone could live up to Ranger Stan in my book.




I agree  Ranger Stan was one of a kind and so very missed.


----------



## DVC Jen

jimmytammy said:


> Couldn't agree more!!
> 
> Would love to give the other Rangers a chance, but Stan created that character, he embodied it.  We got to do FF with him at least 5 times and I will never forget him looking at my kids with a very serious look on his face, after our 2nd time up there, as my parents looked on and Stan said to my kids, "you see these folks standing around you, your mom and dad, your grandparents, they are the best friends you will ever have"
> 
> After he said that, though I knew he was s special guy, that day, he and I became friends.  How could a 40 something and a 80 something yr old, never really knowing each other, became fast friends like that?  Those words he shared that day.  From that point on, we wanted to be FF, not so much because we got to go up on the roof.  Dont get me wrong, its cool!!  But spending quality time with Stan, that was what I was really after.  Up there, for that 45 minutes, he belonged to us.
> 
> There were many mornings I would go to the main Lobby and seek him out after I knew Wonders of the Lodge Tour was over(another of his ideas)to engage him in conversation.  We talked about our faith, family, etc.  He shared how he go the job, celebrities he met, previous jobs he had including one at WDW before he became a Ranger.
> 
> And after he retired, a few of us ol timer Groupies invited he and his DW Carolyn to come to our groupie meets in the Carolewood Pacific Room.  I remember us making him an honorary groupie and he laughed and said he had never been a groupie of anything
> 
> Even when there weren't enough groupies around to have a meet, he and Carolyn would come over from Apopka and meet with my family for breakfast or dinner.
> 
> I love hearing others Stan stories.  He was one cool fellow and I miss him dearly.




I think everyone who met him and or spent time with him had their lives forever enriched.  I am smiling now at the first time we met him - June 2001.  We took the lodge tour and we were by a set of stairs where there was some housekeeping items sitting.  He got really serious for a moment, looked at me and asked if I had paid for the tour.  I got confused and said I thought it was free.  He picked up a vacuum and said - well I guess we will just have to put you to work then.  I thought he was serious for a moment - until I saw that twinkle in his eye.  He really had me for a moment.  We were flag family with him 3 times I think and the last two were also just to spend some time with him.  He said the same thing to my girls about us being the best friends they will ever have.  He will forever hold a big chunk of my heart.  Love him.


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> I need to find out how he got that job--that's my dream job, *JT*.


Stan told me he was working as a bus driver in the loops at FW(he and his 1st wife both had retired and moved from NJ to FL to be closer to their DD)and he wasn't looking to go back to work, but was getting bored being at home.  So he went to work PT at WDW.  

One day his former manager at FW asked if he wanted to see the construction of WL(she was going to be in management at WL)and he went over to see what was going on.
So he viewed the place and that was that for awhile.  One day she approached him again asking if he wanted to change jobs and work at WL.  He wasn't really interested but said he thought the place was beautiful and he might consider it.  He asked what jobs he would fill and she said she didnt know yet, but she would make room for him.  Well after some deliberation, he went back to her, and his answer to her was this(he shook his fist as he said it, and told me this was his same reply to her, not in a mean spirited way, but a determined fist)"I don't know what job you have for me, and I dont have any clue what I will be doing here, but I want that job"!!

So she and Stan began to develop the Ranger character and as time went he along with other folks began to come up with many ideas, the flag family, the Wonders of the Lodge Tour, etc.  He was among the 1st of character greeters, along with Art the Greeter at Beach Club and his name slips my mind, but he was a greeter at Grand Floridian.

Stan told me several stories of folks he met in the job.  Being they were celebrities, he wasn't allowed to approach them, but if they spoke to him 1st, he could converse with them.  He told me once of meeting John Denver and what a genuinely nice guy he was.  He mentioned meeting Arnold Schwarzenegger and had seen his wife walk in just before him into Whispering Canyon.  So Arnold pulls up in a limo, and proceeds into the lobby.  Stan says he is looking around like he is lost, so Stan asked if he could help him.  Stan said Arnold in his Austrian accent, and Stan did a really good job of mimicking him, "Im looking for my wife" so Stan said I saw her head into the restaurant.  But before they parted ways, Arnold says "I like your outfit"

He also met Peter Dominick on several occasions, the architect of WL and AKL.  Stan was really sad at his untimely passing as they were supposed to have gone fishing on Dominicks return the following month.  They had talked about fishing a lot so they always said next time.  Well they had the trip planned but next time never came.  

And another of Stans meetings that he talked of with pleasure was meeting Bob Hope.  He said Hope talked with him for well over an hour asking Stan about his life, caring less about speaking of himself.  Stan always felt a bit special the way Hope treated him.  

All these chance meetings was because he worked at WL.  

Stan lived in Nj and PA before moving South.  His previous life he was a welder among a few other trades.  He told me that next time we rode the original Soarin(his favorite ride BTW)to pay close attention as  they fly over San Diego harbor scene.  They fly over the USS Kitty Hawk, a carrier he helped weld when it was being built.  

If y'all can't tell, he meant a lot to me.  As I said before, I miss him dearly.  A part of me went amiss when he passed, to the point returning to WL/VWL to stay lost a bit of its luster for me.  But we are returning in Dec and able to share with our DSIL and DGS. So with that I hope that the feel will return.  I know I am not the only one who misses him here among the groupies but I grew close to him, him to me, so it was like losing a grandfather.  Funny how God puts folks together, just like I feel He has crossed all our paths here as groupies


----------



## jimmytammy

DVC Jen said:


> I thought he was serious for a moment - until I saw that twinkle in his eye. He really had me for a moment.


Yep, that twinkle, Im so glad you mentioned that, because he could be so funny, he loved to play pranks


----------



## sleepydog25

Sweet stories, *Jen* and* JT*.  I don't know that I could ever fill Stan's shoes, but I love the connection he had with people. Seriously, that would be my dream job. I'm good in short spurts.


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies!

Hope everyone had a nice Easter. I’m enjoying all the wonderful Ranger Stan stories. He sure did have the gift of making you feel special. He was very sweet, as was his BC counterpart, Art. Boy did we have so many wonderful visits with him too!

Thirteen more sleeps!


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Sweet stories, *Jen* and* JT*.  I don't know that I could ever fill Stan's shoes, but I love the connection he had with people. Seriously, that would be my dream job. I'm good in short spurts.


I would love that job too!  I think you would make a great Ranger.  You love the place, as Stan did, and I think that would make it all the more real, not just a character in clothing, but someone who is impassioned by the surroundings, and wants to share it with others.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> I would love that job too!  I think you would make a great Ranger.  You love the place, as Stan did, and I think that would make it all the more real, not just a character in clothing, but someone who is impassioned by the surroundings, and wants to share it with others.


*JT*, you and I should move down to FL and become twin Rangers!  I'm ready!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Love to see it - *JT* & *Sleepy* in Ranger shorts.


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> Love to see it - *JT* & *Sleepy* in Ranger shorts.


Hey, I rock shorts! Spindly legs, ghost white from being indoors all year. . .wait. . .maybe you're right!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> If y'all can't tell, he meant a lot to me.  As I said before, I miss him dearly.  A part of me went amiss when he passed, to the point returning to WL/VWL to stay lost a bit of its luster for me.  But we are returning in Dec and able to share with our DSIL and DGS. So with that I hope that the feel will return.  I know I am not the only one who misses him here among the groupies but I grew close to him, him to me, so it was like losing a grandfather.  Funny how God puts folks together, just like I feel He has crossed all our paths here as groupies



*Jimmy.*..you have told us many times of your connection with Ranger Stan, but I don't think I've ever heard you articulate it as well as you did in this post.  You wrote things I didn't know about Ranger Stan (such as his fishing tie-in to Peter Dominick) and your affection for Stan comes through with every word.  Just beautiful, and thanks for sharing the details.


----------



## Granny

Okay, I saw this today on another board and thought I'd share with some folks who I know will appreciate it!  



​


----------



## DVC Jen

jimmytammy said:


> Stan told me he was working as a bus driver in the loops at FW(he and his 1st wife both had retired and moved from NJ to FL to be closer to their DD)and he wasn't looking to go back to work, but was getting bored being at home.  So he went to work PT at WDW.
> 
> One day his former manager at FW asked if he wanted to see the construction of WL(she was going to be in management at WL)and he went over to see what was going on.
> So he viewed the place and that was that for awhile.  One day she approached him again asking if he wanted to change jobs and work at WL.  He wasn't really interested but said he thought the place was beautiful and he might consider it.  He asked what jobs he would fill and she said she didnt know yet, but she would make room for him.  Well after some deliberation, he went back to her, and his answer to her was this(he shook his fist as he said it, and told me this was his same reply to her, not in a mean spirited way, but a determined fist)"I don't know what job you have for me, and I dont have any clue what I will be doing here, but I want that job"!!
> 
> So she and Stan began to develop the Ranger character and as time went he along with other folks began to come up with many ideas, the flag family, the Wonders of the Lodge Tour, etc.  He was among the 1st of character greeters, along with Art the Greeter at Beach Club and his name slips my mind, but he was a greeter at Grand Floridian.
> 
> Stan told me several stories of folks he met in the job.  Being they were celebrities, he wasn't allowed to approach them, but if they spoke to him 1st, he could converse with them.  He told me once of meeting John Denver and what a genuinely nice guy he was.  He mentioned meeting Arnold Schwarzenegger and had seen his wife walk in just before him into Whispering Canyon.  So Arnold pulls up in a limo, and proceeds into the lobby.  Stan says he is looking around like he is lost, so Stan asked if he could help him.  Stan said Arnold in his Austrian accent, and Stan did a really good job of mimicking him, "Im looking for my wife" so Stan said I saw her head into the restaurant.  But before they parted ways, Arnold says "I like your outfit"
> 
> He also met Peter Dominick on several occasions, the architect of WL and AKL.  Stan was really sad at his untimely passing as they were supposed to have gone fishing on Dominicks return the following month.  They had talked about fishing a lot so they always said next time.  Well they had the trip planned but next time never came.
> 
> And another of Stans meetings that he talked of with pleasure was meeting Bob Hope.  He said Hope talked with him for well over an hour asking Stan about his life, caring less about speaking of himself.  Stan always felt a bit special the way Hope treated him.
> 
> All these chance meetings was because he worked at WL.
> 
> Stan lived in Nj and PA before moving South.  His previous life he was a welder among a few other trades.  He told me that next time we rode the original Soarin(his favorite ride BTW)to pay close attention as  they fly over San Diego harbor scene.  They fly over the USS Kitty Hawk, a carrier he helped weld when it was being built.
> 
> If y'all can't tell, he meant a lot to me.  As I said before, I miss him dearly.  A part of me went amiss when he passed, to the point returning to WL/VWL to stay lost a bit of its luster for me.  But we are returning in Dec and able to share with our DSIL and DGS. So with that I hope that the feel will return.  I know I am not the only one who misses him here among the groupies but I grew close to him, him to me, so it was like losing a grandfather.  Funny how God puts folks together, just like I feel He has crossed all our paths here as groupies




Thank you for sharing all of that with us. I wish I had the opportunity to get to know him better than I did.  He touched my life with just the little knowledge I had of him.  It would ahe been nice to know him better.


----------



## cmoliver5

Hi everyone! Checking into Boulder Ridge for the first time in 18 days! We’ll be in a studio. Can anyone confirm the dimensions of the fold down bed and how high off the floor it is? My 3.5yo DD is super excited to sleep in it but I worry about her rolling out. Still occasionally rolls out at home.


----------



## Granny

cmoliver5 said:


> Hi everyone! Checking into Boulder Ridge for the first time in 18 days! We’ll be in a studio. Can anyone confirm the dimensions of the fold down bed and how high off the floor it is? My 3.5yo DD is super excited to sleep in it but I worry about her rolling out. Still occasionally rolls out at home.



Sounds like a great trip planned!  

I don't have exact dimensions but here's a picture of the fold down bed in the studio.  I think Mousekeeping will bring you a bed rail that you can use, but someone will need to confirm that for me.





 


Of course, there is also the fold out sleeper sofa which would be much larger.  I don't know if anyone will be using that in your group?


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> *JT*, you and I should move down to FL and become twin Rangers!  I'm ready!





Dizny Dad said:


> Love to see it - *JT* & *Sleepy* in Ranger shorts.





sleepydog25 said:


> Hey, I rock shorts! Spindly legs, ghost white from being indoors all year. . .wait. . .maybe you're right!



I can see it now, us tag teaming the Ranger job.  It would be more like Laurel and Hardy Head out West, and less Walker, Texas Ranger
I too have the spindly whites, but mine are short.  So the shorts would fall below the knees, and no one would see the legs because the socks would make up the difference


----------



## DVC Jen

jimmytammy said:


> I can see it now, us tag teaming the Ranger job.  It would be more like Laurel and Hardy Head out West, and less Walker, Texas Ranger
> I too have the spindly whites, but mine are short.  So the shorts would fall below the knees, and no one would see the legs because the socks would make up the difference


 

A warning should have come with this post.  I read it with a mouth full of coffee!     Now I need to wipe off my monitor.

(I'm allowed to laugh because I can 100% relate - I am not quite 5 ft tall)


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Granny* . . . . . And the older we get, the more we dislike CHANGE!

*All -* When Ranger Stan was no longer with us, a new fella was put in his place.  He recognized that he had LARGE shoes to fill, and he had doubts he could "do it right".  I have met with Ranger Jack every trip to Wilderness Lodge since December of 2011, to encourage him, to make friends, and to see how things were going with him.  In the next few years, Ranger Jack has , IMHO, blossomed into a fine Ranger representing the best of the Wilderness Lodge.  He has discovered that Stan's shoes were Stan's shoes; he just needed to make the job his.  It was during a Flag Family journey to the top of the Lodge that we took this picture.  

Please touch base with Ranger Jack when visiting The Lodge, let him know you are a "Lodge Groupie"!


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> *Granny* . . . . . And the older we get, the more we dislike CHANGE!
> 
> *All -* When Ranger Stan was no longer with us, a new fella was put in his place.  He recognized that he had LARGE shoes to fill, and he had doubts he could "do it right".  I have met with Ranger Jack every trip to Wilderness Lodge since December of 2011, to encourage him, to make friends, and to see how things were going with him.  In the next few years, Ranger Jack has , IMHO, blossomed into a fine Ranger representing the best of the Wilderness Lodge.  He has discovered that Stan's shoes were Stan's shoes; he just needed to make the job his.  It was during a Flag Family journey to the top of the Lodge that we took this picture.
> 
> Please touch base with Ranger Jack when visiting The Lodge, let him know you are a "Lodge Groupie"!
> 
> View attachment 396808


He's short like you, *JT*! 

*Granny:* *Luv* said that cartoon was just like me!!


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> *Granny* . . . . . And the older we get, the more we dislike CHANGE!
> 
> *All -* When Ranger Stan was no longer with us, a new fella was put in his place.  He recognized that he had LARGE shoes to fill, and he had doubts he could "do it right".  I have met with Ranger Jack every trip to Wilderness Lodge since December of 2011, to encourage him, to make friends, and to see how things were going with him.  In the next few years, Ranger Jack has , IMHO, blossomed into a fine Ranger representing the best of the Wilderness Lodge.  He has discovered that Stan's shoes were Stan's shoes; he just needed to make the job his.  It was during a Flag Family journey to the top of the Lodge that we took this picture.
> 
> Please touch base with Ranger Jack when visiting The Lodge, let him know you are a "Lodge Groupie"!
> 
> View attachment 396808



Well said DDad.  And nice of you to throw a picture of Di in as a bonus!


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> Please touch base with Ranger Jack when visiting The Lodge, let him know you are a "Lodge Groupie"!


I have yet to meet him, though I did see him once back when he 1st got the job.  At that time, it was a bit up in the air if he would have the job or not, or if they were going to have more than one.  Whoever the older gentleman was that was at that time seemed like he was against keeping FF going or something to that regard.  Does that ring a bell?  Anywho, we will be there in Dec and I will make my way down for early coffee and meet him, speak with him about Stan and our beloved groupies.  I know Stan, he would want me to give him a fair shakedown 

Seriously though, its only fair to meet him and just tell him I am glad he is carrying on the tradition that Stan created, and I truly feel Stan would much approve of him because fellow groupies like him.  Im sure I will like him too.  Just got to take the time to do so.


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> He's short like you, *JT*!


LOL!!! 



DVC Jen said:


> A warning should have come with this post.  I read it with a mouth full of coffee!     Now I need to wipe off my monitor.
> 
> (I'm allowed to laugh because I can 100% relate - I am not quite 5 ft tall)


Glad I could be of service Jen


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Okay, I saw this today on another board and thought I'd share with some folks who I know will appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 396620​



So true!!


----------



## Corinne

Morning Groupies! Busy week ahead leading up to WDW! Tomorrow is the bridal shower, next weekend we’re headed to NH with the kids to celebrate Dana’s 6-0. Hope everyone has a happy Friday!


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> . . . . . . . . Whoever the older gentleman was that was at that time seemed like he was against keeping FF going or something to that regard.  Does that ring a bell?  . . . . . . . . . .



So we were Flag Family, and were teamed up with this older gentleman, who, I agree, made us feel like he had no time or interest in the Flag Family routine.  He introduced himself as Don Nichols.  On the roof of The Lodge, I said to him, "So, before you found your true calling as a Ranger here at The Lodge, what did you spend your time doing?"  He then unfolded this amazing story of working with Jack Welch on the Board of Directors for GE. (Jack Welch, CEO of GE 1981 - 2001).  It was during that time that the value of GE went up 4000%!  When I expressed my surprise and shook his hand again, he really opened up, as he was surprised anybody would remember Jack Welch and the work they did together.  He had just moved to Florida a few years before becoming a Ranger, and described the home he had just built (with a basement . .  in Florida!).  Every time after that I was always excited to met Don and casually discuss current business in the news.  He had an interesting outlook on such things, as you can imagine, and always opened up to me with a smile.  I haven't seen Don in a couple of years.  I hope all is well with him and family.

It is amazing the people Disney attracts; business giants, movie stars, truck drivers, welders, waiters, bank execs, doctors, lawyers, Indian Chiefs.  It is a wonderful melting pot that evens us all out, showing us that we really are all the same, in the Happiest Place on Earth!


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> I have yet to meet him, though I did see him once back when he 1st got the job.  . . . . . . . .  we will be there in Dec and I will make my way down for early coffee and meet him, speak with him about Stan and our beloved groupies.  I know Stan, he would want me to give him a fair shakedown  . . . . . . . . .



Jack has become very comfortable with the job.  It is a pleasure to see that.  The intimidation of Stan's legend has diminished for him.  And yes, Stan would want us to get to know him and enjoy his personality.  Let him know we appreciate him!


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> Jack has become very comfortable with the job.  It is a pleasure to see that.  The intimidation of Stan's legend has diminished for him.  And yes, Stan would want us to get to know him and enjoy his personality.  Let him know we appreciate him!


Yeah, and let him know *JT* and I are coming for his job!


----------



## Dizny Dad




----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Yeah, and let him know *JT* and I are coming for his job!


----------



## twokats

Jimmy, Bobbi, Twinklebug, Kat4Disney, TCraig, DisnyDad, Sleepy, DVC Jen, Lakegirl, Corinne, I want to thank all y'all for the love last week with the loss of my beloved Maximus.  It has been tough, but I am surviving and loving my two remaining fur babies.  

I have been busy with my son Clay.  He has recovered nicely and is going to therapy 3 times a week still trying to regain stamina and improve his balance.  We will have another procedure to go thru once Baylor and the doctor get their act together.

I hope everyone has been doing well.  I along with everyone else still think of Stan, but I have met Jack several times and had a few talks with him.  Like him a lot.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Kathy, it’s good to read about Clay’s good news.


----------



## Corinne

Kathy, glad to hear Clay is doing well.


----------



## Granny

*Kathy*...thank you for the update on Clay.  He and your family continue to be in our prayers.


----------



## jimmytammy

Kathy
Thank you for the Clay update.  You guys will remain in our prayers


----------



## DiznyDi

Ahh Kathy... I'm so sorry to hear about your dear Maximus   It's hard when our 4-legged family members leave.  So difficult on everyone.  I hope his memory fills your heart with laughter and good times.
So glad to hear that Clay is doing better.  Continued prayers for him.


----------



## DiznyDi

FYI: We were finally successful in modifying our November reservation.  Unfortunately the night of the 16th still is not available at VWL.  So, we're in a Grand Villa at SSR one more night - for 4 adults !?  Whats not to love about a Grand Villa? Right?  I had a wonderful CM that I was working with and continued to call day by day.  Thanks Kathy (Kat4Disney) for suggesting I check multiple times daily.  Yes, I'm sure someone was 'walking' to guarantee Thanksgiving accomodations.

This will be a quick week for us.  5 more sleeps!  Looking forward to meeting with Groupies - such fun!

Have a good week

Di


----------



## Corinne

DiznyDi said:


> FYI: We were finally successful in modifying our November reservation.  Unfortunately the night of the 16th still is not available at VWL.  So, we're in a Grand Villa at SSR one more night - for 4 adults !?  Whats not to love about a Grand Villa? Right?  I had a wonderful CM that I was working with and continued to call day by day.  Thanks Kathy (Kat4Disney) for suggesting I check multiple times daily.  Yes, I'm sure someone was 'walking' to guarantee Thanksgiving accomodations.
> 
> This will be a quick week for us.  5 more sleeps!  Looking forward to meeting with Groupies - such fun!
> 
> Have a good week
> 
> Di



Grand Villa, woo! 8 more sleeps for us ~ can’t wait for the Groupie meet!


----------



## twokats

DiznyDi said:


> Ahh Kathy... I'm so sorry to hear about your dear Maximus   It's hard when our 4-legged family members leave.  So difficult on everyone.  I hope his memory fills your heart with laughter and good times.
> So glad to hear that Clay is doing better.  Continued prayers for him.


Yes, it has been hard, I still think about him daily and remember his little quirky attitudes.  Yes, Clay is determined!



bobbiwoz said:


> Kathy, it’s good to read about Clay’s good news.





Corinne said:


> Kathy, glad to hear Clay is doing well.





Granny said:


> *Kathy*...thank you for the update on Clay.  He and your family continue to be in our prayers.





jimmytammy said:


> Kathy, Thank you for the Clay update.  You guys will remain in our prayers


He has another procedure coming up, but he has a good attitude about it and really works hard at his therapy.  He gives all his therapists a hard time, which he is famous for and they love to brag about how well he is doing.


----------



## DVC Jen

Just got tickets for the first Disney After Hour Villain event at the MK on June 6th.  Really looking forward to it.  Hoping it is not insane being the first one but I have a feeling it may be.


----------



## TCRAIG

DVC Jen said:


> Just got tickets for the first Disney After Hour Villain event at the MK on June 6th.  Really looking forward to it.  Hoping it is not insane being the first one but I have a feeling it may be.


I’m considering this even as well for later in June!  I love the Disney Villains!


----------



## Lakegirl

Anybody have any CM’s that they have really found helpful when calling member services?  I find it is hit or miss and always forget to write down/ask for their extension.  Some can be so helpful.  I think I  have firmed up or August stay.  2 bedroom OKW near HH for 5 nights then two kids (18 years old) leave and then we will go to Poly studio for two nights.  We are  going to visit my uncle who is an hour away on our last full day.   We planned on staying at a hotel near the airport that night but the discounts finally came out and I said heck why not stay on property our last night so I booked Caribbean Beach our last night.  Never stayed there before.  Getting excited!!!


----------



## Granny

Lakegirl said:


> Anybody have any CM’s that they have really found helpful when calling member services?  I find it is hit or miss and always forget to write down/ask for their extension.  Some can be so helpful.  I think I  have firmed up or August stay.  2 bedroom OKW near HH for 5 nights then two kids (18 years old) leave and then we will go to Poly studio for two nights.  We are  going to visit my uncle who is an hour away on our last full day.   We planned on staying at a hotel near the airport that night but the discounts finally came out and I said heck why not stay on property our last night so I booked Caribbean Beach our last night.  Never stayed there before.  Getting excited!!!



I'm afraid I can't help you on suggesting a CM.  The CM's always give me their name and number, but I've never had a bad one on a call so I never bothered to focus on a "favorite one".   But honestly, I rarely talk to MS any more since I can do almost everything I need online without their intervention.  And I use email for requests, DME and such. 

Your trip sounds like a fun one.  Have a great time with your family!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Three sleeps for me; one and a half for DiznyDi . . . . . .  rain is predicted for the entire time we are there, but a rainy day in The World is better than looking at sunshine through my office window. 

We are leaving in the middle of a first floor renovation.  It was to be finished before we left, but it got a late start.  We have always used a local builder who does such great work that he has a two year waiting list, so once he is in your home, you hold onto him to do the "as long as" items.  The guy using him before us had a long list of "as long as" items, so he had to push back the start of our project.  He has done all of the rest of our home, inside and out, for the last 20 years, and does such great work.  I, too, have a few "as long as" items, just to make things easier for DiznyDi and I.  We will return with new tile flooring in the kitchen and the beginning of new hardwood flooring in the living room & dining room.  The more we do on our home, the more it looks like and is reminiscent of The Lodge; colors, style, and comes with two wonderful Morris Chairs at the fireplace.  We're looking forward to having the house back together and the work completed.


----------



## DVC Jen

Dizny Dad said:


> Three sleeps for me; one and a half for DiznyDi . . . . . .  rain is predicted for the entire time we are there, but a rainy day in The World is better than looking at sunshine through my office window.
> 
> We are leaving in the middle of a first floor renovation.  It was to be finished before we left, but it got a late start.  We have always used a local builder who does such great work that he has a two year waiting list, so once he is in your home, you hold onto him to do the "as long as" items.  The guy using him before us had a long list of "as long as" items, so he had to push back the start of our project.  He has done all of the rest of our home, inside and out, for the last 20 years, and does such great work.  I, too, have a few "as long as" items, just to make things easier for DiznyDi and I.  We will return with new tile flooring in the kitchen and the beginning of new hardwood flooring in the living room & dining room.  The more we do on our home, the more it looks like and is reminiscent of The Lodge; colors, style, and comes with two wonderful Morris Chairs at the fireplace.  We're looking forward to having the house back together and the work completed.




Pics please?


----------



## Lakegirl

Dizny Dad said:


> Three sleeps for me; one and a half for DiznyDi . . . . . .  rain is predicted for the entire time we are there, but a rainy day in The World is better than looking at sunshine through my office window.
> 
> We are leaving in the middle of a first floor renovation.  It was to be finished before we left, but it got a late start.  We have always used a local builder who does such great work that he has a two year waiting list, so once he is in your home, you hold onto him to do the "as long as" items.  The guy using him before us had a long list of "as long as" items, so he had to push back the start of our project.  He has done all of the rest of our home, inside and out, for the last 20 years, and does such great work.  I, too, have a few "as long as" items, just to make things easier for DiznyDi and I.  We will return with new tile flooring in the kitchen and the beginning of new hardwood flooring in the living room & dining room.  The more we do on our home, the more it looks like and is reminiscent of The Lodge; colors, style, and comes with two wonderful Morris Chairs at the fireplace.  We're looking forward to having the house back together and the work completed.


Sounds beautiful! We have one of those contractors as well.  He is putting dormers on us right now and I have a long list of “while your here”


----------



## Corinne

Dizny Dad said:


> Three sleeps for me; one and a half for DiznyDi . . . . . .  rain is predicted for the entire time we are there, but a rainy day in The World is better than looking at sunshine through my office window.



Isn't it always predicted in Central FL? Lol

Your reno sounds great!


----------



## tea pot

twokats said:


> Jimmy, Bobbi, Twinklebug, Kat4Disney, TCraig, DisnyDad, Sleepy, DVC Jen, Lakegirl, Corinne, I want to thank all y'all for the love last week with the loss of my beloved Maximus.  It has been tough, but I am surviving and loving my two remaining fur babies.
> 
> I have been busy with my son Clay.  He has recovered nicely and is going to therapy 3 times a week still trying to regain stamina and improve his balance.  We will have another procedure to go thru once Baylor and the doctor get their act together.
> 
> I hope everyone has been doing well.  I along with everyone else still think of Stan, but I have met Jack several times and had a few talks with him.  Like him a lot.[/QUOTE
> 
> twokats sending you Hugs and Prayers Its so hard to loose a beloved pet


----------



## tea pot

twokats
 Sending you  hugs and prayers
its so hard to loose a beloved pet


----------



## tea pot

*Happy May Day Groupies*
I'm looking forward to spring with some sunshine.
It's been gray and wet here for too long.  
April showers bring May flowers so I'm trying to be grateful.

Pixie dust to all of you heading for the sunshine and magic of home.
I'm missing Disney something awful
 but looking forward to being there in November

Off to do some catching up  
take care groupies


----------



## Dizny Dad

DVC Jen said:


> Pics please?



When completed, will do.  If I posted any right now, DiznyDi would _not_ be happy.  Things are in such a disarray that one could never figure out what they were looking at.

Two more sleeps for me, DiznyDi, not so much.


----------



## DVC Jen

Dizny Dad said:


> When completed, will do.  If I posted any right now, DiznyDi would _not_ be happy.  Things are in such a disarray that one could never figure out what they were looking at.
> 
> Two more sleeps for me, DiznyDi, not so much.




Can't wait to see them.  Have a safe and magical trip


----------



## Corinne

tea pot said:


> *Happy May Day Groupies*
> I'm looking forward to spring with some sunshine.
> It's been gray and wet here for too long.
> April showers bring May flowers so I'm trying to be grateful.
> 
> Pixie dust to all of you heading for the sunshine and magic of home.
> I'm missing Disney something awful
> but looking forward to being there in November
> 
> Off to do some catching up
> take care groupies


 Hi Tea Pot! Hope all is well!


----------



## bobbiwoz

tea pot said:


> *Happy May Day Groupies*
> I'm looking forward to spring with some sunshine.
> It's been gray and wet here for too long.
> April showers bring May flowers so I'm trying to be grateful.
> 
> Pixie dust to all of you heading for the sunshine and magic of home.
> I'm missing Disney something awful
> but looking forward to being there in November
> 
> Off to do some catching up
> take care groupies



Happy May Day back to you!


----------



## twokats

Thanks Teapot.  It still difficult, but I am making it day by day.  Amazing how they work themselves in your heart and lives.
My vet sent me a handmade sympathy card from all the staff that tried to save him.  Means the world to me.


----------



## bobbiwoz

twokats said:


> Thanks Teapot.  It still difficult, but I am making it day by day.  Amazing how they work themselves in your heart and lives.
> My vet sent me a handmade sympathy card from all the staff that tried to save him.  Means the world to me.


Very thoughtful of your vet.


----------



## Corinne

Safe travels @DiznyDi and @Dizny Dad, @Granny and Mrs. Granny! See you real soon!


----------



## Corinne

OK, we very rarely stay in Studios, but we are this trip, so dumb question: is it free to use the washers/dryers or do we have to pay? If the latter, any idea how one pays? Cash, room key? Thanks!


----------



## crvetter

Corinne said:


> OK, we very rarely stay in Studios, but we are this trip, so dumb question: is it free to use the washers/dryers or do we have to pay? If the latter, any idea how one pays? Cash, room key? Thanks!


Anyone staying in a DVC unit (no matter how reserved) will have access to free laundry either through a special laundry room or an in-unit washer and dryer


----------



## twinklebug

Corinne said:


> OK, we very rarely stay in Studios, but we are this trip, so dumb question: is it free to use the washers/dryers or do we have to pay? If the latter, any idea how one pays? Cash, room key? Thanks!


There's a website that can keep track of the machines, show you which ones are in use, where in the cycle they are, etc.
https://www.laundryview.com/home/8104/4575692
It comes in handy so that I don't arrive at the laundry room with my bag only to find all the machines taken up, and so I can see if my laundry is almost done.

I believe they have Villas at Wilderness Lodge and Copper Creek reversed. Not sure on that though:
VILLAS AT WILDERNESS LODGE
VILLAS AT WILDERNESS LODGE-FL 4-LR


----------



## crvetter

twinklebug said:


> There's a website that can keep track of the machines, show you which ones are in use, where in the cycle they are, etc.
> https://www.laundryview.com/home/8104/4575692
> It comes in handy so that I don't arrive at the laundry room with my bag only to find all the machines taken up, and so I can see if my laundry is almost done.
> 
> I believe they have Villas at Wilderness Lodge and Copper Creek reversed. Not sure on that though:
> VILLAS AT WILDERNESS LODGE
> VILLAS AT WILDERNESS LODGE-FL 4-LR


Out of curiosity do we know of these two is the CCV and which is BRV. I assumed the latter one is the CCV ones?


----------



## twinklebug

crvetter said:


> Out of curiosity do we know of these two is the CCV and which is BRV. I assumed the latter one is the CCV ones?


That would make sense but the room layouts shown seem to be that the one marked as  Floor 4-LR is Boulder ridge and the other is CC. For now, until they fix it.


----------



## Corinne

twinklebug said:


> There's a website that can keep track of the machines, show you which ones are in use, where in the cycle they are, etc.
> https://www.laundryview.com/home/8104/4575692
> It comes in handy so that I don't arrive at the laundry room with my bag only to find all the machines taken up, and so I can see if my laundry is almost done



Thanks Cindy! This is AWESOME! We always stay in a 1 or 2 BR and only travel with carryons (we do have an owners locker), but this is trip were in a studio and will probably need to run at least one load of laundry.


----------



## Starwind

crvetter said:


> Out of curiosity do we know of these two is the CCV and which is BRV. I assumed the latter one is the CCV ones?



VILLAS AT WILDERNESS LODGE-FL 4-LR  is Copper Creek's laundry room.  Layout is correct, and it is on the 4th floor.

SW


----------



## twinklebug

Starwind said:


> VILLAS AT WILDERNESS LODGE-FL 4-LR  is Copper Creek's laundry room.  Layout is correct, and it is on the 4th floor.
> 
> SW


Okay, so I'm curious how they filed the BR room. The one shown as simply VILLAS AT WILDERNESS LODGE certainly is not correct.


----------



## Starwind

twinklebug said:


> Okay, so I'm curious how they filed the BR room. The one shown as simply VILLAS AT WILDERNESS LODGE certainly is not correct.



Is this picture still correct for BRV's laundry room ?

https://i2.wp.com/www.disneytourist...odge-disney-world-deluxe-studio-015.jpg?ssl=1

If so, 2 washers + 4 stacked dryers.

The laundryview picture shows the 4 dryers but only 1 washer image, but the *list* of washers and dryers below the image and above in the top right summary are both correct with 2w/4d:



So a missing washer image problem.

SW


----------



## twinklebug

Starwind said:


> Is this picture still correct for BRV's laundry room ?
> 
> https://i2.wp.com/www.disneytourist...odge-disney-world-deluxe-studio-015.jpg?ssl=1
> 
> If so, 2 washers + 4 stacked dryers.
> 
> The laundryview picture shows the 4 dryers but only 1 washer image, but the *list* of washers and dryers below the image and above in the top right summary are both correct with 2w/4d:
> 
> View attachment 398820
> 
> So a missing washer image problem.
> 
> SW


Apparently it has been years since I've been in that laundry room. Last time I was there it looked exactly the way the other laundryroom was configured. 6 driers (half of which were broken) and two washers on the wall to the right. (Or maybe I'm just channeling my Kidani memories.)


----------



## DVC Jen

We have used that laundry room many many many times as we normally stay in Studios.  I usually put a load or two in then grab my book and find a seat close to a fireplace to just chill.  Nice down time.


----------



## Granny

Hey Groupies!

We checked in to CCV yesterday and spent a lovely evening with D Dad and Di.  As always, it was fun and Geyser Point remains a jewel in the Wilderness Lodge amenities.

Here’s the view from our room at CCV





CCV is quite a different feel than VWL.  There are some really nice aspects to our 1BR villa, and a few drawbacks.  But overall, it’s always great to be at WL. 

Heading out to breakfast at Trail’s End.  Hoping to avoid the rain which has marked our first 24 hours here.

.


----------



## Corinne

Nice view Granny!


----------



## DVC Jen

Granny said:


> CCV is quite a different feel than VWL.  There are some really nice aspects to our 1BR villa, and a few drawbacks.  But overall, it’s always great to be at WL.
> 
> .



I would love to hear your thoughts about the different feel - the pros and cons in your opinion.


----------



## Corinne

DVC Jen said:


> I would love to hear your thoughts about the different feel - the pros and cons in your opinion.



I’m not Granny (lol), but we stayed at CCV for one night prior to our stay at VWL. I am sure I’ve mentioned this before (hopefully Sleepy is not reading this )....but we really loved the rooms at CCV. We were in a 1BR and found it to be appointed very well. I’ll be honest, when we checked into VWL we were a little let down. I think CCV feels more modern and I just like the way they added things like the larger TV’s, lighted makeup mirrors and the overall feel is brighter.  We had such a fantastic (courtyard) view at CCV, once checked into VWL, let’s just say, the view was not as nice. More importantly, we found the rooms just felt really tired, despite the fact they’ve been “updated”. The update consisted of the original brown cabinetry pained white and it just felt like the original rooms from 20 years ago. The refurbishments at BWV and BCV seem to be more in line with my taste. The room felt dark and there did not seem to be a lot of attention to detail. 

Of course, none of this has deterred us from going back in December! It is still the WL after all!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> I’m not Granny (lol), but we stayed at CCV for one night prior to our stay at VWL. I am sure I’ve mentioned this before (hopefully Sleepy is not reading this )....but we really loved the rooms at CCV. We were in a 1BR and found it to be appointed very well. I’ll be honest, when we checked into VWL we were a little let down. I think CCV feels more modern and I just like the way they added things like the larger TV’s, lighted makeup mirrors and the overall feel is brighter.  We had such a fantastic (courtyard) view at CCV, once checked into VWL, let’s just say, the view was not as nice. More importantly, we found the rooms just felt really tired, despite the fact they’ve been “updated”. The update consisted of the original brown cabinetry pained white and it just felt like the original rooms from 20 years ago. The refurbishments at BWV and BCV seem to be more in line with my taste. The room felt dark and there did not seem to be a lot of attention to detail.
> 
> Of course, none of this has deterred us from going back in December! It is still the WL after all!



Oh dear.  The dark room comment from a groupie!  

Definitely not an issue for me!  I’m happy they were able to still sneak in a bit o color before the World started buying only white paint.  

Ok.  I’ll add my 1 night comment.  The CCV rooms are lighter and have updated lighting options above the bed and sofa that brightens things up.  There are some nice little things about the rooms.  Ours was a studio and I like the convenience of a master control switch for the lights by the front door so you didn’t have to bother with multiple switches all the time.  A little thing but was convenient.  I also like that they added a sliding barn door across the bathroom sink area so it can be private vs always open to the room.  I disliked the vinyl flooring in the studio.  It was a bit slippery when walking around with socks on and made the room more noisy than a VWL studio. I also spent too much time contemplating th design of the dresser and mis-matched knobs on it.   It was nice to be back in the main building but I learned that I’ve become a Villas person with it’s quieter atmosphere.  When given the choice it’ll be our dark, cozy VWL.


----------



## Corinne

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Oh dear.  The dark room comment from a groupie!
> 
> Definitely not an issue for me!  I’m happy they were able to still sneak in a bit o color before the World started buying only white paint.  .



I have smelling salts for you Kathy!  I don’t like all white paint haha!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> I ha pie smelling salts for you Kathy!  I don’t like all white paint haha!



Whew!


----------



## twokats

Just a quick note. . . 
I got a card that my vet made a donation to the Arbor Day Foundation that a tree would be planted in Chippewa National Forest as a tribute in memory of Maximus!
They have been amazing in remembering him and giving me comfort.


----------



## jimmytammy

Im still one of those folks who liked the old dark browns, greens and burgundy of the past VWL rooms.  The recent changes, not so much.  I wouldn't want it in my own home, but that was the beauty of it, we were on vacation, we liked sleeping in, taking it easy in the AM.  So the dark colors, with curtains closed tight, held the light out, therefore, we got some good rests in those days.  
The theming was spot on for a lodge lover!!
On the other hand, we own at BWV and I love the feel of the colors there, but for different reasons.  BWV, OKW and BCV scream "get up and go" to me!!  Its stuck between 2 parks, therefore, I feel the need to explore, take advantage of being so close.  Weird, I know


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> I don’t like all white paint haha!



Being a carpenter/contractor, I too don't like all white.  Like to see a bit of color on the walls, not wild and crazy, but a tan, followed by white trim isn't crazy but isn't bland either. I build a lot of cabinets and there was one builder back in the day who built several spec homes and I built the cabinets for him.  I asked my contractor Dad who likes things fairly simple, plain so to speak to come by one day to see the job, to see what we were doing for this builder.  My Dad walked in, looked around and said(this guy was notorious for painting everything white, walls and trim, no distinction between the 2)"looks like a hospital"
I bout lost my lunch laughing


----------



## GGGT

Granny said:


> Hey Groupies!
> 
> We checked in to CCV yesterday and spent a lovely evening with D Dad and Di.  As always, it was fun and Geyser Point remains a jewel in the Wilderness Lodge amenities.,,,,,,,
> .



Have a great trip!


----------



## Granny

DVC Jen said:


> I would love to hear your thoughts about the different feel - the pros and cons in your opinion.



Well, we are in a 1BR and the layout is very different which contributes to the different feel.   And the decor is definitely lighter and more “modern” feeling than VWL. 

I’m typing with one finger on an iPad so I won’t go into a lot of detail. Let’s just say that I like the kitchen galley style (which I thought I’d hate). And lots of storage in the living room area if someone is using that area to sleep in. 

The main thing I don’t like is the lack of a closet in the main bedroom. There is a small armoire that can hang up about 5 garments or so, but the only real closet is the one by the front foyer.  I will admit that there is more drawer space in the bedroom but I like to hang clothes up so all my stuff is in the hall closet.  My wife says the armoire is fine but there is no way I could share it with her. 

Lastly, and this is not a pro or con...it’s just an observation.  The villa we are in is significantly noisier than any we have stayed in at VWL. We of course can hear people in the pool until 11:00 or later each night. And I wasn’t aware of how loud the geyser is and that it goes off all night long. And since we are much closer to the dock, we can more clearly hear the boat horns starting around 7:00 each morning.  We do not mind the noise, but it is significantly different from VWL.  My guess is that the noise would be much less if we were across the hall looking at VWL and the pool there. 

Overall, I’d say that CCV is a great resort. A little lighter, more modern feeling and noisier than VWL but that part of being in the Lodge. I like the cozy seclusion of VWL but CCV is a nice change of pace while still enjoying the amenities of Wilderness Lodge.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Lastly, and this is not a pro or con...it’s just an observation.  The villa we are in is significantly noisier than any we have stayed in at VWL. We of course can hear people in the pool until 11:00 or later each night. And I wasn’t aware of how loud the geyser is and that it goes off all night long. And since we are much closer to the dock, we can more clearly hear the boat horns starting around 7:00 each morning.  We do not mind the noise, but it is significantly different from VWL.  My guess is that the noise would be much less if we were across the hall looking at VWL and the pool there.



All night long?  That's a change.  It used to have a "sleep" time too afaik.  More than once we stood around in the late evening to see the show only to find it was done for the day.


----------



## DVC Jen

Thanks for all of the opinions on CCV vs VWL.

I have to admit I am one who LOVED the old decor so much my house is pretty much decorated as closely as I could get it to the old VWL.  Heck even our pool was designed to have the feeling of the old pool at the villas.  The pool builder and landscaper thought I had lost my mind when I said I did not want ANY palm trees or tropical plants and NO "Texas rock" because the color was more of an orange or rust color. So we had to pay more to get rock brought in from Arkansas (blacks, grays, blues).  But in the end we are very happy with it.

When I saw the photos of the decor from CCV I was not in love with it.  It is OK - but has never pulled at my heartstrings like the old decor from our villas did.

Now with that said - I am sure we will try CCV in the future - but there is just something special about our quiet little corner of WDW.


----------



## Corinne

So I feel I need to explain myself. I have and always will LOVE the WL. The theming, IMO, is one of the best on property. I think the stay at CCV followed directly by the VWL stay made us realize they did not “modernize” the rooms when they refurbished....i.e. larger television screens, the silly, but important to me lighted makeup mirror (I’m old I need magnification to put on makeup)! 

We’re here at the World now, staying at BLT in a LV Studio. First impressions....we waited forever for our room. We checked in at 10:AM yesterday and by 3:30 we had not received the text so decided to inquire. It actually wasn’t quite ready, but within 10 minutes it was.  I understand they technically have until 4:00, but even the CM at the front desk said, “oh you checked in at 10!” 

The room is on the 7th floor and feels very small, I think mostly because we do not normally stay in studios, but it’s fine for just the two of us. I am thinking I’m going to need to waitlist a 1BR for December though. The view is lovely! I’m typing from our balcony this morning enjoying my coffee and the sound of the fountain, and the gorgeous sunrise! They are doing a lot of painting here so many workers will be starting their day soon. 

Yesterday we went to the MK for a while - I love how accessible it is from BLT.  In the evening we rode Soarin and had dinner at Via Napoli. After dinner we went to see Don Felder perform. He was absolutely fantastic! Honestly, one of the best performances we’ve seen at Epcot!

Today we’re headed to Studios and Groupie Meet tonight!


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> I’m not Granny (lol), but we stayed at CCV for one night prior to our stay at VWL. I am sure I’ve mentioned this before (hopefully Sleepy is not reading this )....but we really loved the rooms at CCV. We were in a 1BR and found it to be appointed very well. I’ll be honest, when we checked into VWL we were a little let down. I think CCV feels more modern and I just like the way they added things like the larger TV’s, lighted makeup mirrors and the overall feel is brighter.  We had such a fantastic (courtyard) view at CCV, once checked into VWL, let’s just say, the view was not as nice. More importantly, we found the rooms just felt really tired, despite the fact they’ve been “updated”. The update consisted of the original brown cabinetry pained white and it just felt like the original rooms from 20 years ago. The refurbishments at BWV and BCV seem to be more in line with my taste. The room felt dark and there did not seem to be a lot of attention to detail.
> 
> Of course, none of this has deterred us from going back in December! It is still the WL after all!


Yeah, you thought you could sneak this one by me, *Corinne*! Actually, I mostly agree with you on your observations of room differences. We stayed in a studio for four nights back in March, so although I'm also not *Granny*, here are my thoughts. The rooms are definitely nice and newer, and in some instances, that's a good thing. Certainly, the cleaner look is appealing. My primary issue is that this "cleaner lines" look sacrifices that overall lodge-y feeling. There are some minor touches, but without the view off your balcony, I could wake up in this studio or most any other of the newly finished/refurbished studios and not be totally sure where I was. At VWL, the rooms are a bit dated and tired to use *Corinne's* term. They could definitely use a freshening--the last refurb four years ago (?) was mostly a slap-dash affair, and it probably won't get much better in future redos since VWL's contracts run out in 23 years. That being said, there is a homey feel to VWL that CC simply can't give you. CC certainly puts you closer to the "action," too. You're steps from the main lobby, shopping, eating, and closer to the boat dock. If you like to be near the center of attention at a resort, then CC is the way to go vs. VWL. Conversely, we enjoy the stand alone VWL vibe, as well as the ability to get to Sturdy Branches much more easily. We also felt the main lobby was much noisier than in the past, likely due to the increased crowds waiting to get into the Snow White character meal from 4 to 9 p.m. While it didn't bother us in the room, to be fair, once outside the room, it just had more of a clamor to it. Obviously, hanging around the VWL lobby is much quieter, though anyone can use that lobby. Finally, and this is a criticism I've read a few times, the hot water at CC was annoying. I timed it each morning, and it would take between 8-10 minutes to get warm water for a shower. While that's not a deal breaker, it was disappointing. And for a corporation who prides itself on conserving resources and the environment, that's a huge waste of water if repeated numerous times in numerous rooms over the course of a year. 

Overall, CC is going to feel like a new car, albeit one with not as much character as one you might love but is getting older. We'll gladly stay in CC again, but VWL is still our sentimental favorite.

Edited to add: Oh, yes, I'm not a fan of galley kitchens (see pics below)--just a personal preference.* Luv* is fine with them. And storage is a bit tight, though far better than VGF since you can actually slide your suitcases under the bed. But, given the existing "bones" that the designers had to us, then the rooms at CC generally are smaller; however, it wasn't terribly noticeable since we are just a couple.


----------



## Granny

Just to be clear, the CCV decor is far from white. You can see the nice green cabinets and wood features in this photo


 




And the headboard for the king bed is certainly the most unique item in the villa:


 


There is a nod to the Groupies favorite animal:


 


So overall I am okay with the decor.


----------



## Granny

But this is what they have for closet space in the master bedroom.  Just doesn’t cut it for me.


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> But this is what they have for closet space in the master bedroom.  Just doesn’t cut it for me.
> 
> View attachment 399296



Thanks for the pics Granny, some of the better ones that I've seen (and I've seen a lot)
I don't hang up much, but that closet is different, not sure I like having my clothes stacked in a line like that. I like the spaces for shirts, pants or even shoes though.
I thought I saw that there are a couple of larger closets out by the entryway? One for jackets and quick grab to go items (like umbrellas) and the other with the vacuum in it.


----------



## DenLo

You have drawers under the TV too in the Master bedroom, which I like.  I am not sure why Disney thinks we don't need a closet to hang up some of our clothes.  We all don't always wear only tee shirts and shorts.   Maybe they need to make the master bathrooms smaller?  LOL -- just kidding.

The headboard is really unique, it fits in with the Wilderness theme.  I really like the window between the bathroom and the bedroom.  Before CCV opened, the lights were left on in the bathrooms and you could see the bathroom window while standing in the courtyard area near the main pool.  They were gorgeous.  It looked like a slice of quartz.


----------



## Tigg’s gramma

I’ve been enjoying the comments on your board and I’d like some advice from the people who know Wilderness Lodge the best. My family stayed in the villas in 2013 and liked it very much, especially the quiet. We thought about Copper Creek this time because the Boulder villas haven’t been refurbished. How likely is it to be able to secure enough points to rent a two bedroom as well as a one bedroom villa for May 2020?


----------



## sleepydog25

Tigg’s gramma said:


> I’ve been enjoying the comments on your board and I’d like some advice from the people who know Wilderness Lodge the best. My family stayed in the villas in 2013 and liked it very much, especially the quiet. We thought about Copper Creek this time because the Boulder villas haven’t been refurbished. How likely is it to be able to secure enough points to rent a two bedroom as well as a one bedroom villa for May 2020?


Largely, it depends on how much you are willing to pay. Are you renting points or paying cash? If it's the former, then of course you'll have to contact a broker or a CC owner direct and get the rooms booked next month (the 11-month point). While there will be some availability at Copper Creek after that, I'm not sure how long you can wait and still get both of those requests. 

The going rate through most brokers is around $18 a point, though you might find some less expensive. For a week in a 1BR at CC, you'll need 255 points. For a 2BR during that same time, you'll need 318 points. You can do the math from there. Of course, if you're not staying an entire week, then your cost will be less. The points for a weekday stay (Sun-Thu) is 35 pts a night for a 1BR, 44 pts per night for a 2BR. Weekend (Fri and Sat) nights are 40 and 49 points, respectively. Now, if your question is can I actually find that many points, my guess is "probably so" as long as you're ready to commit sooner rather than later. Hope this helps!


----------



## Tigg’s gramma

Thank you very much for your answer Sleepydog25. I think it would take between 751-731 for 9 nights which is what I am hoping for. And I hope to find a CC owner with that many...keeping my fingers crossed. 
A separate question I have is, is it difficult to get to an early ( 8:00 ) breakfast reservation on time in the parks using Disney transportation from WLV?


----------



## Tigg’s gramma

Sorry... in other words, i’d like to rent the points


----------



## Corinne

[
*


Granny said:



			But this is what they have for closet space in the master bedroom.  Just doesn’t cut it for me.

View attachment 399296

Click to expand...


I love the pattern of the dress or top in the closet! 
*


----------



## DVC Jen

Corinne said:


> So I feel I need to explain myself. I have and always will LOVE the WL. The theming, IMO, is one of the best on property. I think the stay at CCV followed directly by the VWL stay made us realize they did not “modernize” the rooms when they refurbished....i.e. larger television screens, the silly, but important to me lighted makeup mirror (I’m old I need magnification to put on makeup)!
> 
> We’re here at the World now, staying at BLT in a LV Studio. First impressions....we waited forever for our room. We checked in at 10:AM yesterday and by 3:30 we had not received the text so decided to inquire. It actually wasn’t quite ready, but within 10 minutes it was.  I understand they technically have until 4:00, but even the CM at the front desk said, “oh you checked in at 10!”
> 
> The room is on the 7th floor and feels very small, I think mostly because we do not normally stay in studios, but it’s fine for just the two of us. I am thinking I’m going to need to waitlist a 1BR for December though. The view is lovely! I’m typing from our balcony this morning enjoying my coffee and the sound of the fountain, and the gorgeous sunrise! They are doing a lot of painting here so many workers will be starting their day soon.
> 
> Yesterday we went to the MK for a while - I love how accessible it is from BLT.  In the evening we rode Soarin and had dinner at Via Napoli. After dinner we went to see Don Felder perform. He was absolutely fantastic! Honestly, one of the best performances we’ve seen at Epcot!
> 
> Today we’re headed to Studios and Groupie Meet tonight!



No need to explain yourself.  Of course your love the lodge or you wouldn't be a groupie! Everyone has different taste in decor. There isn't a right or wrong.


----------



## sleepydog25

Tigg’s gramma said:


> Thank you very much for your answer Sleepydog25. I think it would take between 751-731 for 9 nights which is what I am hoping for. And I hope to find a CC owner with that many...keeping my fingers crossed.
> A separate question I have is, is it difficult to get to an early ( 8:00 ) breakfast reservation on time in the parks using Disney transportation from WLV?


As to the first part, that is a ton of points, and my guess is that you'll have to find more than a single owner. Once again, using a broker agent would likely be your best bet since they could do all the searching for you.  Generally speaking, you shouldn't have an issue getting to the parks early for a breakfast reservation as the buses do run early. Best wishes!


----------



## Tigg’s gramma

Thanks again for your help! I was kind of afraid it would be hard to find that many points to rent.


----------



## Granny

And here is a picture of the two birthday boys from TOTWL 

 

Yes D Dad and Mr Corinne we’re celebrating along with Dizny Di and Corinne.


----------



## Corinne

Mr. Corinne!


----------



## sleepydog25

Tigg’s gramma said:


> Thanks again for your help! I was kind of afraid it would be hard to find that many points to rent.


You can always check with Disney about the cash rate for the rooms and go that route if the cost isn't a lot different.  Again, best wishes in your search!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday DiznyDad and Mr. Corinne!!!


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> Mr. Corinne!



Okay, now that I have permission I’ll officially wish Dana a Happy Birthday!  It was a lot of fun last night with the Groupies!


----------



## Tigg’s gramma

sleepydog25 said:


> You can always check with Disney about the cash rate for the rooms and go that route if the cost isn't a lot different.  Again, best wishes in your search!


I appreciate your well wishes and may have to go that route. I’m still cautiously optimistic I may be able to find the points, but perhaps that’s a wish in the bucket... thanks again


----------



## sleepydog25

Tigg’s gramma said:


> I appreciate your well wishes and may have to go that route. I’m still cautiously optimistic I may be able to find the points, but perhaps that’s a wish in the bucket... thanks again


You are most welcome! Please come back and let us know what happens. You are welcome any time to drop in and chat! Cheers!


----------



## Lakegirl

So glad you had fun at the groupie meet up.  Can’t wait to hear how your trip is going.


----------



## Corinne

We’re having a great time. The weather has been wonderful, today was warm but the breeze was fabulous. We headed to AK, and then to Disney Springs. We had a nice lunch at The Boathouse, did some shopping, then spent much too much time waiting for the return bus. 

We thought about heading to the MK this evening, but decided we would rather spend more time with Mr. & Mrs. Granny, DDad and DDi at the Territory Lounge. We’re so glad we did! Always great company! We strolled through the WL lobby, and a quick walk through the Mercantile before heading back to BLT.

 We also enjoyed round trip “express” boat rides to and from the Lodge.  Our return ride should have taken us to the Fort Wilderness first, but we quickly realized our captain was taking us directly to the Contemporary. I told him it was nice surprise! He said he was supposed to go there but there wasn’t anyone waiting. We were the only two on the boat! 

I do like going “home” and being able to see the castle before bed!





 Tomorrow back to MK and Epcot.


----------



## Granny

Another beautiful day in paradise. Just lounging on our balcony, listening to the kids enjoying the pool, the occasional whistle from a lifeguard and the sounds of the boat horns. We’ve done much less park time than our previous trips and continue to enjoy the company of friends in an amazing setting.  Not many pictures, I’m afraid, but enjoying the sunshine and even the occasional rain.  I hope all are doing well...you are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Another beautiful day in paradise. Just lounging on our balcony, listening to the kids enjoying the pool, the occasional whistle from a lifeguard and the sounds of the boat horns. We’ve done much less park time than our previous trips and continue to enjoy the company of friends in an amazing setting.  Not many pictures, I’m afraid, but enjoying the sunshine and even the occasional rain.  I hope all are doing well...you are in our thoughts and prayers.


Thanks for checking in! We're envious but also realize we'll have our times coming in the future. Continue having fun!


----------



## jimmytammy

Loving the trip reports Corinne and Granny!!


Granny said:


> Another beautiful day in paradise. Just lounging on our balcony, listening to the kids enjoying the pool, the occasional whistle from a lifeguard and the sounds of the boat horns.


Granny, This says it all!!


Corinne said:


> We also enjoyed round trip “express” boat rides to and from the Lodge. Our return ride should have taken us to the Fort Wilderness first, but we quickly realized our captain was taking us directly to the Contemporary. I told him it was nice surprise! He said he was supposed to go there but there wasn’t anyone waiting. We were the only two on the boat!


Corinne, This has happened to us on a couple occasions.  I love it, like a magical moment

We are looking forward to our Oct cruise and getting in some non park time at SSR for a few days prior.  But my mind keeps jumping past that to our Dec trip to VWL.  Cant wait to "Be Back Home Again" in the words of John Denver


----------



## Lakegirl

Happy Mother’s Day to all you Groupie Moms out there!! Wishing you a Magical Day!!


----------



## cmoliver5

Hi all! Checking into BRV tomorrow for the very first time!!! Can’t wait! I’ve asked a couple of questions on this thread the last couple of months in preparation and you’ve all been so kind and helpful! Thanks to you all and I’m so excited to fall in love with your Home!


----------



## tea pot

Just stopping in to say 
Happy Mother’s Day
Hope you all have a 
Magical Day !!!


----------



## sleepydog25

cmoliver5 said:


> Hi all! Checking into BRV tomorrow for the very first time!!! Can’t wait! I’ve asked a couple of questions on this thread the last couple of months in preparation and you’ve all been so kind and helpful! Thanks to you all and I’m so excited to fall in love with your Home!


So glad you'll be at our home today! We know you'll have a wonderful trip and, indeed, will likely fall in love with the resort. Be sure to take a quiet stroll down the walk connecting the cabins and watch the sunrise at the beach. Oh, and you have to take at least a quick sit down in a rocker on the porch of VWL then watch the world roll by.  Enjoy!


----------



## Granny

Happy Mother’s Day to all the Groupie moms out there!  Also warm wishes to all who educate and nurture the youth of our world in any capacity!

We are winding down our trip with a departure tomorrow. It has been another great trip and we have enjoyed our stay at CCV.

We did the Festival of the Lion King Tier 1 package yesterday which included a three course meal at Tiffins, front row VIP seating at FotLK and a small group tour of the Safari ride with a guide. It was really fun and well worth the $99 per person...our meal at Tiffins would have cost more than that by itself!  I highly recommend the package, but if the package doesn’t appeal to you, I highly recommend Tiffins. My wife and I think it may have been the best meal we’ve ever had at WDW!  The setting is wonderful as was the service and the meal.

Overall, it has been a very laid back trip.  Not a lot of park time and tons of relaxing and enjoying visiting with DDad & Di, and Corinne and Dana. We feel blessed to have such vacations and cherish them dearly.


----------



## Lakegirl

Granny thanks for the review. Sounds amazing. I didn’t even know they had that.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Mothers Day to all the wonderful Moms here!!!


----------



## Granny

Lakegirl said:


> Granny thanks for the review. Sounds amazing. I didn’t even know they had that.



Neither did I. It’s actually kind of hard to find on the Disney website. Go to Dining and restrict to DAK and it will show up on the list. It really was fun.


----------



## Granny

cmoliver5 said:


> Hi all! Checking into BRV tomorrow for the very first time!!! Can’t wait!



I hope your first impressions have met your expectations!  And hopefully your schedule will allow for a little down time to explore the villa and Lodge lobby areas. Have an awesome stay!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Happy Mother’s Day to all the Groupie moms out there!  Also warm wishes to all who educate and nurture the youth of our world in any capacity!
> 
> We are winding down our trip with a departure tomorrow. It has been another great trip and we have enjoyed our stay at CCV.
> 
> We did the Festival of the Lion King Tier 1 package yesterday which included a three course meal at Tiffins, front row VIP seating at FotLK and a small group tour of the Safari ride with a guide. It was really fun and well worth the $99 per person...our meal at Tiffins would have cost more than that by itself!  I highly recommend the package, but if the package doesn’t appeal to you, I highly recommend Tiffins. My wife and I think it may have been the best meal we’ve ever had at WDW!  The setting is wonderful as was the service and the meal.
> 
> Overall, it has been a very laid back trip.  Not a lot of park time and tons of relaxing and enjoying visiting with DDad & Di, and Corinne and Dana. We feel blessed to have such vacations and cherish them dearly.



We tried Tiffins in April and agree it was a very good meal!


----------



## PatMcDuck

Happy Mothers Day!  I just realized few will see this because it is Mother's Day, but I need to cancel a trip at WL BR in a Studio December 2-6, 4 nights.  Hope it helps someone here.  I will probably do it tonight once things quiet down around here.  

I will reschedule trip for late in January.


----------



## cmoliver5

Granny said:


> I hope your first impressions have met your expectations!  And hopefully your #chedule will allow for a little down time to explore the villa and Lodge lobby areas. Have an awesome stay!


It’s been wonderful so far. We had a very early flight in and had our room assignment by 10:30!! Had a light lunch with the kiddos in the room and then went to the Boulder Ridge pool for a quick dip. We’re resting to catch up from the early morning and will be heading to Disney Springs later on for dinner and a free cupcake at Sprinkles...it’s my birthday!


----------



## bobbiwoz

PatMcDuck said:


> Happy Mothers Day!  I just realized few will see this because it is Mother's Day, but I need to cancel a trip at WL BR in a Studio December 2-6, 4 nights.  Hope it helps someone here.  I will probably do it tonight once things quiet down around here.
> 
> I will reschedule trip for late in January.



Sorry you had to cancel, look forward to your January trip!

Happy Mother’s Day to you!


----------



## bobbiwoz

cmoliver5 said:


> It’s been wonderful so far. We had a very early flight in and had our room assignment by 10:30!! Had a light lunch with the kiddos in the room and then went to the Boulder Ridge pool for a quick dip. We’re resting to catch up from the early morning and will be heading to Disney Springs later on for dinner and a free cupcake at Sprinkles...it’s my birthday!


Happy Birthday!


----------



## PeterPanFan123

PatMcDuck said:


> Happy Mothers Day!  I just realized few will see this because it is Mother's Day, but I need to cancel a trip at WL BR in a Studio December 2-6, 4 nights.  Hope it helps someone here.  I will probably do it tonight once things quiet down around here.
> 
> I will reschedule trip for late in January.


Oh boy, do I need these nights to complete our otherwise chopped-up trip! I hope I am able to secure them. What a wonderful Mother's Day gift (to me, lol) it would be.


----------



## DiznyDi

Happy Mothers Day!
Rich and I are back from a nice and relaxing trip to WDW.  We thoroughly enjoyed keeping company with Granny and Mrs Granny and Corinne and hubby Dana.  Such fun! 

We normally stay 8-12 days and cut this trip to 7 days to conserve points for our family trip in Nov.  I'll be real happy to get back to our longer stays.  7 days just didn't seem like enough particularly since we had 3 days of some fairly significant rain.  Our Na'Vi River Ride was cancelled - presumably due to a malfunction.  For anyone that may be headed to the World in the next few days, Flower and Garden merchandise was discounted 25%.  Annual pass got another 20%.  The Tervis cups were really cute, and reasonably priced once discounts were applied.

Territory Lounge was a frequent hang-out   My new favorite item is the Nachos.  Boy were they good!  Plenty to share, or more than enough for a (single) meal.

I ordered a cake for Rich's birthday to be delivered to TOWL.  Surprisingly our server used our Tables in Wonderland toward the purchase price - not something I expected.

The World experienced some sort of electronic glitch.  Out of the blue our magic band charging privileges were revoked.  We did eventually get it straightened out.  Just be aware - its not you, or your bank.  Other guests were experiencing the same.  Isn't that right Granny?

Next up for us is our family vacation at SSR in November.


----------



## cmoliver5

We’re planning to try and rope drop MK tomorrow. What time should we try to leave and would we be better grabbing the boat or bus?


----------



## jimmytammy

cmoliver5 said:


> We’re planning to try and rope drop MK tomorrow. What time should we try to leave and would we be better grabbing the boat or bus?


Not many of us here(ol timers)rope drop anymore but I will try to address your questions based on past experience.  MK opens at 9, if you want to be front of line, go now.  If its just rope drop you are trying to make, leave room by 7:45-8 and take boat.  Honestly cant remember if bus is shared with FW, if so that may prolong making it in time.


----------



## Granny

DiznyDi said:


> The World experienced some sort of electronic glitch.  Out of the blue our magic band charging privileges were revoked.  We did eventually get it straightened out.  Just be aware - its not you, or your bank.  Other guests were experiencing the same.  Isn't that right Granny?



Quite right, Di.    We both got charging privileges dropped after making a mid- trip payment against our accounts. In my case, I had a gift card I wanted to use up so I paid some of my room charges with it. As happened to Di, the front desk kept saying that my bank had rejected the transaction and nullified the card. I obligingly called my credit card bank and they confirmed that all was good. After over an hour at the front desk and escalating the issue to the manager on duty, charging privileges were restored. No big deal except bot Di and I ran into the same “it must be your fault” attitude. They just couldn’t admit that it was a problem with their system.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Not many of us here(ol timers)rope drop anymore but I will try to address your questions based on past experience.  MK opens at 9, if you want to be front of line, go now.  If its just rope drop you are trying to make, leave room by 7:45-8 and take boat.  Honestly cant remember if bus is shared with FW, if so that may prolong making it in time.



The bus is direct to MK and not shared with any resort. We used it a couple of times this trip and found it to be very efficient if someone wants a quicker trip to MK.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> No big deal except bot Di and I ran into the same “it must be your fault” attitude. They just couldn’t admit that it was a problem with their system.



That's such a bummer for you guys and tough to get fixed if they aren't assuming it's something with their processes.     There's been lots of discussions popping up relating to the new hold authorizations being used by them.  I wonder if the problems are all related in some way to that?  And if their system fails to get that those $100 authorizations charging is going to be revoked.  Even if they got the initial authorization they have to get it again if the charges go over $100 and they may have some flaw in that process.  I've actually never run into a company doing so many authorizations and it's always seems like it's something just waiting to go wrong.

I've gotten so I hardly ever charge to the MB anymore - just carry the gift card and use it at the POS.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Others seem to find the time to post while in The World, but I find it difficult to do any computer activity while on vacation.  My apologies and I thank Granny for filling in for us with a few posts while absorbing The Lodge atmosphere.

Yes, as DiznyDi stated, we had a wonderful time in The World.  And we _thoroughly enjoyed_ our time with Granny, Mrs. Granny, Corinne & Mr. Corinne!   This trip, just as Granny stated, we had less park time and more resort time.  I spent my Birthday at the pool, which is not a norm for DiznyDi & I.  But we were joined for a time by Granny, so it was a great time had by all.  DiznyDi arranged for a Birthday Cake at the TOTWL, so after the fireworks, we all enjoyed a sweet treat!

We will surely miss everyone in December.  It will be the first time in many years that we will not enjoy The Lodge at Christmas time.  But we have a full family trip planned for November.  All of our children and spouses will be there. We are really excited and look forward to the event in a Grand Villa.

Thanks for the Birthday greetings.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> Others seem to find the time to post while in The World, but I find it difficult to do any computer activity while on vacation.  My apologies and I thank Granny for filling in for us with a few posts while absorbing The Lodge atmosphere.
> 
> Yes, as DiznyDi stated, we had a wonderful time in The World.  And we _thoroughly enjoyed_ our time with Granny, Mrs. Granny, Corinne & Mr. Corinne!   This trip, just as Granny stated, we had less park time and more resort time.  I spent my Birthday at the pool, which is not a norm for DiznyDi & I.  But we were joined for a time by Granny, so it was a great time had by all.  DiznyDi arranged for a Birthday Cake at the TOTWL, so after the fireworks, we all enjoyed a sweet treat!
> 
> We will surely miss everyone in December.  It will be the first time in many years that we will not enjoy The Lodge at Christmas time.  But we have a full family trip planned for November.  All of our children and spouses will be there. We are really excited and look forward to the event in a Grand Villa.
> 
> Thanks for the Birthday greetings.



A belated Happy Birthday Rich!


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> That's such a bummer for you guys and tough to get fixed if they aren't assuming it's something with their processes.     There's been lots of discussions popping up relating to the new hold authorizations being used by them.  I wonder if the problems are all related in some way to that?  And if their system fails to get that those $100 authorizations charging is going to be revoked.  Even if they got the initial authorization they have to get it again if the charges go over $100 and they may have some flaw in that process.  I've actually never run into a company doing so many authorizations and it's always seems like it's something just waiting to go wrong.
> 
> I've gotten so I hardly ever charge to the MB anymore - just carry the gift card and use it at the POS.



Yes I agree that Disney is shooting themselves in the foot.  We could easily live with no charging privileges on our band, and that would hurt Disney’s information gathering more than us.  But we do like lumping our expenses onto the room bill to get a better overview of our cost of vacationing at WDW. 

I also agree that it is tied to the new ongoing hold authorizations.  Something in their system seems to see payments on the account to be mistaken for checking out.


----------



## Granny

So it is, sadly enough, check-out day for us. Mrs Granny and I are settled into some comfortable chairs in the main lobby as we have about an hour until the Magical Express comes to start our trip back to reality. 

The lobby continues to be one of our favorite places anywhere to sit and relax and people watch. We haven’t stayed here at a non-Christmas season time for a couple of years, so it is great to hear the usual music of the Lodge again. 

Can’t wait to visit our beloved Lodge again in a few months.


----------



## jimmytammy

We are going to be at SSR for 3 nights pre cruise in Oct and with no park tickets, probably spend a bit more time at DS.  We really like Morimoto Asia a lot but it seems they may not be open during our time there.  So wondering what other eats around DS the groupies like and what is your favorite foods at said places?


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> Quite right, Di.    We both got charging privileges dropped after making a mid- trip payment against our accounts. In my case, I had a gift card I wanted to use up so I paid some of my room charges with it. As happened to Di, the front desk kept saying that my bank had rejected the transaction and nullified the card. I obligingly called my credit card bank and they confirmed that all was good. After over an hour at the front desk and escalating the issue to the manager on duty, charging privileges were restored. No big deal except bot Di and I ran into the same “it must be your fault” attitude. They just couldn’t admit that it was a problem with their system.



I've noticed over the years that the front desks AND member services both have a very difficult time with accepting responsibility for their own system's faults when it is something they've not encountered before. I understand it is human nature to reject anything that does not fit the standard, but they really should train those who work with guests and owners to put on their thinking caps and say "We'll look into this." before jumping to conclusions.

I still think Disney's cast members are among the best trained employees anywhere, and truly the magic would not exist without them.  However, I'm _still _feeling a _very _bad burn from WL's front desk 10 years ago that cost me both financially and through humiliation. They're  fortunate that they have such a beautiful resort that wipes away negative memories as as I stop to admire it.


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> We are going to be at SSR for 3 nights pre cruise in Oct and with no park tickets, probably spend a bit more time at DS.  We really like Morimoto Asia a lot but it seems they may not be open during our time there.  So wondering what other eats around DS the groupies like and what is your favorite foods at said places?



The Boathouse is one of our “go to” places. We have always found the service, the food (and beverages) to be of really good quality. We really enjoy sitting outdoors, the atmosphere is so great. A few menu items we have enjoyed are the Filet Mignon sliders, jumbo lump crab cakes, Gibson’s “sandwich king” burger. Their steaks are all great too, of course since they are affiliated with Gibson’s Restaurant Group, and are known for that. They do not accept Tables in Wonderland, but do accept DVC and AP.


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks Corinne!  Boathouse and Homecomin are both on our radar so these will be 2 new tries


----------



## DiznyDi

Ddad and I don’t do sit-down restaurants like we used to. The older we’ve gotten it seems the less we eat. I like to get the 3 sides for $15. from The Polite Pig. We’ve enjoyed our Boathouse experience too. I pretty much stick to an appetizer and or salad. D-luxe burger is pretty good and big enough to share. If you order ahead from your phone you can skip the line wait. Sandwiches, soup and salads at Earl of Sandwich is another favorite. Love their tomato soup!  Bread pudding is pretty good too.


----------



## mvndvm

Question about the $6 per delivery item from Bell Services:

If you order from a grocery delivery service, is there a $6 charge for EACH bag that Bell Services stores/delivers to your room?


----------



## twinklebug

mvndvm said:


> Question about the $6 per delivery item from Bell Services:
> 
> If you order from a grocery delivery service, is there a $6 charge for EACH bag that Bell Services stores/delivers to your room?


It's a $6 fee for each run the bellhop makes to your room with your grocery deliveries (not per bag). So, say you have a delivery from Nestle Waters, one from Amazon Prime Now, and one from Amazon Whole Foods (they're run separately), but you choose to have them all brought up to your room together, that is only one $6 fee.


----------



## Granny

One additional note from our trip...the love bugs were quite annoying!  This was our first real encounter with them though we have vacationed often in late April and early May.  It seems it is hit or miss on their "busy season", and they were definitely out in full force.  Several times they were covering seats and other outdoor locations and they were swarming quite a bit, and it was especially noticeable at Geyser Point.  That didn't stop us from spending several hours at GP this trip, of course.  

I guess we just need to schedule trips and take our chances.  At least now I have a better understanding of how pervasive the love bugs can be during a trip to WDW!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> One additional note from our trip...the love bugs were quite annoying!  This was our first real encounter with them though we have vacationed often in late April and early May.  It seems it is hit or miss on their "busy season", and they were definitely out in full force.  Several times they were covering seats and other outdoor locations and they were swarming quite a bit, and it was especially noticeable at Geyser Point.  That didn't stop us from spending several hours at GP this trip, of course.
> 
> I guess we just need to schedule trips and take our chances.  At least now I have a better understanding of how pervasive the love bugs can be during a trip to WDW!



In all our April/May trips there's only been one time we're ran into them in any great quantity too.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> In all our April/May trips there's only been one time we're ran into them in any great quantity too.


I thought I had read that the love bugs come around twice a year, once again in the fall?


----------



## jerseygal

twinklebug said:


> I thought I had read that the love bugs come around twice a year, once again in the fall?


I asked the same question on another forum. I was told May and September. Going to be there in September, first time ever. Good to know; hoping that they are not bad. Read a great tip on Love Bugs on car windshields. Bring some laundry dryer sheets, we them, and clean off the windshield.


----------



## twinklebug

jerseygal said:


> I asked the same question on another forum. I was told May and September. Going to be there in September, first time ever. Good to know; hoping that they are not bad. Read a great tip on Love Bugs on car windshields. Bring some laundry dryer sheets, we them, and clean off the windshield.


Thanks! Who would have guessed that love bugs want to do laundry and if you offer them wet drier sheets they'll vacate the windshield. (I kid of course, thanks for the info!)


----------



## Granny

jerseygal said:


> I asked the same question on another forum. I was told May and September. Going to be there in September, first time ever. Good to know; hoping that they are not bad. Read a great tip on Love Bugs on car windshields. Bring some laundry dryer sheets, we them, and clean off the windshield.



What you definitely do NOT want to do is to turn on your windshield wipers, thinking you will shoo them away.  No amount of wiper fluid will get the squashed love bug gook off of your windshield.  You'll have to hand wash them off.  I heard that tip from a few different people.  

I like the dryer sheet tip...I should pack some to carry around and wipe down chairs, tables, etc.


----------



## jimmytammy

Casey played this earlier today for me and I wanted to share.  Spoof on Toby Keith's Red Solo Cup about Disney mugs.  For those who remember the controversy revolving around mugs and their many uses, you may get a kick out of this, not so much the video but the words to the song


----------



## Corinne

We have visited nearly every May and September for years, and actually thought they had been spraying for them because they have been basically non-existent the last few years.  On our first day I was shocked to see the SWARMS! I asked the CM we were chatting with if they had discontinued spraying to be more environmentally conscious. He told us they never treated for them, he claimed the winter weather had something to do with it. Some of the vehicles were covered! Apparently if they’re not cleaned off their eggs leave an acidic residue and can take the finish off of the vehicles.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Casey played this earlier today for me and I wanted to share.  Spoof on Toby Keith's Red Solo Cup about Disney mugs.  For those who remember the controversy revolving around mugs and their many uses, you may get a kick out of this, not so much the video but the words to the song




*Jimmy*...this video is too funny!  And yes, you have stirred the pot introducing the topic of Refillable Mugs to our placid little thread here!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> The bus is direct to MK and not shared with any resort. We used it a couple of times this trip and found it to be very efficient if someone wants a quicker trip to MK.


Most often that is the case, but due to scheduling vagaries, on occasion the bus will head to FW then to MK. That happened to me on our last trip back in March. It wasn't much of a detour, to be sure, but still worth noting that on occasion--perhaps a maintenance issue--it can happen.



jimmytammy said:


> We are going to be at SSR for 3 nights pre cruise in Oct and with no park tickets, probably spend a bit more time at DS.  We really like Morimoto Asia a lot but it seems they may not be open during our time there.  So wondering what other eats around DS the groupies like and what is your favorite foods at said places?


We enjoy DS dining every bit as much--perhaps more--than eating other places around the World. Like others have noted recently, we spend less and less time in the parks anymore as they've gotten too crowded to enjoy more than 2-3 hours at a time (it could be I'm just getting old and cranky). Thus, some of our favorite options of where and what to eat at DS outside of Morimoto (which I hadn't heard was closing). We're light eaters, generally, so our selection reflect that.

*Boathouse: *Nice ambiance, and if it's pleasant outside, a great place to dine al fresco. The wedge salad is huge, cold, crisp, has homemade bleu cheese dressing with big chunks of said cheese, smoky bacon, and ripe tomatoes. I find their beef carpaccio to be among the best I've had anywhere. It comes with bread crisps, capers, onions, and very fresh olive oil. Solid wine selection and good drink offerings. We were able to sit in the boat in the main dining area once at lunch, and that was a blast.
*Enzo's Hideaway: *It was the surprise of our visit in March. Cool, speakeasy vibe with expertly prepared pastas, arancini, and a very herbaceous olive oil they pour in which you can dip your bread which is delivered to your table soon after you sit. Their wine list is quite decent--didn't really gander at the drink list. Service was topnotch, and the quality of the food was, too.
*Il Gelato: *For a quick treat of sweets after a meal, especially Boathouse since it's right next door, it's hard to beat this place. 
*Don't do:  *Paddlefish. We've been twice, and while there are a couple of good dishes, in particular the lobster corn dogs, the quality of the food varies widely. Service both times was below par--you won't feel as though this is a Signature but you'll pay as though it were (and it is).


----------



## cmoliver5

Alrighty everyone. Sadly our first ever stay at Boulder Ridge is coming to a close today . I can’t  say enough about the whole Wilderness Lodge Resort area though. I may be guilty of being a “the last place I stayed is always my favorite resort” kind of person but boy oh boy do I love it here! For the time being we’re fortunate to have access to points via family and a close family friend that has allowed us to experience DVC 4 times now. At this point in our life we simply can’t afford DVC responsibly even via resale but a contract here would be incredibly tempting. 

Studio Villa worked out great for my crew. My 3.5yo DD loved the Murphy bed. I was a bit concerned she might struggle with rolling out or something but it’s been a fantastic option for her. We also found the room to have plenty of storage for our groceries and other items and even enough space for us to leave the double stroller up in the entry area at night. 

The pools have been a lot of fun as well. I enjoy how peaceful the Boulder Ridge pool is but it is nice that the Copper Creek pool goes to 5ft deep on the one side. 

I really hope we get to come back soon. My parents, who we travel with often, are big CCV fans so I’m sure that’ll be an option at some point in the future.


----------



## mvndvm

twinklebug said:


> It's a $6 fee for each run the bellhop makes to your room with your grocery deliveries (not per bag). So, say you have a delivery from Nestle Waters, one from Amazon Prime Now, and one from Amazon Whole Foods (they're run separately), but you choose to have them all brought up to your room together, that is only one $6 fee.



Thanks for the information!


----------



## Granny

cmoliver5 said:


> Alrighty everyone. Sadly our first ever stay at Boulder Ridge is coming to a close today . I can’t  say enough about the whole Wilderness Lodge Resort area though. I may be guilty of being a “the last place I stayed is always my favorite resort” kind of person but boy oh boy do I love it here! For the time being we’re fortunate to have access to points via family and a close family friend that has allowed us to experience DVC 4 times now. At this point in our life we simply can’t afford DVC responsibly even via resale but a contract here would be incredibly tempting.
> 
> Studio Villa worked out great for my crew. My 3.5yo DD loved the Murphy bed. I was a bit concerned she might struggle with rolling out or something but it’s been a fantastic option for her. We also found the room to have plenty of storage for our groceries and other items and even enough space for us to leave the double stroller up in the entry area at night.
> 
> The pools have been a lot of fun as well. I enjoy how peaceful the Boulder Ridge pool is but it is nice that the Copper Creek pool goes to 5ft deep on the one side.
> 
> I really hope we get to come back soon. My parents, who we travel with often, are big CCV fans so I’m sure that’ll be an option at some point in the future.




Thanks so much for circling back with us to share your impressions of BRV and the Wilderness Lodge campus.  I'm so glad to hear that you thoroughly enjoyed the resort and its amenities.  I'm also glad to hear that you are being responsible about the DVC ownership decision...it is definitely a luxury purchase and shouldn't  be purchased if it will mess up your family finances.   

And your parents (the CCV fans) have great tastes in resorts!  






sleepydog25 said:


> Most often that is the case, but due to scheduling vagaries, on occasion the bus will head to FW then to MK. That happened to me on our last trip back in March. It wasn't much of a detour, to be sure, but still worth noting that on occasion--perhaps a maintenance issue--it can happen.




*Sleepy*...thanks for posting this caveat about the buses to MK...that's good to know and share.   This was our first trip to ever use the MK bus and we found it to be excellent.  As with any bus route, changes can be made at any time but while we were there they went direct to MK and back.   As you say, even with a FW stop it is a good option as an alternative to the boats.


----------



## twinklebug

cmoliver5 said:


> Alrighty everyone. Sadly our first ever stay at Boulder Ridge is coming to a close today . I can’t  say enough about the whole Wilderness Lodge Resort area though. I may be guilty of being a “the last place I stayed is always my favorite resort” kind of person but boy oh boy do I love it here! For the time being we’re fortunate to have access to points via family and a close family friend that has allowed us to experience DVC 4 times now. At this point in our life we simply can’t afford DVC responsibly even via resale but a contract here would be incredibly tempting.
> 
> Studio Villa worked out great for my crew. My 3.5yo DD loved the Murphy bed. I was a bit concerned she might struggle with rolling out or something but it’s been a fantastic option for her. We also found the room to have plenty of storage for our groceries and other items and even enough space for us to leave the double stroller up in the entry area at night.
> 
> The pools have been a lot of fun as well. I enjoy how peaceful the Boulder Ridge pool is but it is nice that the Copper Creek pool goes to 5ft deep on the one side.
> 
> I really hope we get to come back soon. My parents, who we travel with often, are big CCV fans so I’m sure that’ll be an option at some point in the future.


So nice to hear you had a great stay! Now that you've found WL, I know you'll be back. It's an addiction.
BTW, I think you would have loved the old BR pool, it was over my head at some points. #NotLettingItGo LOL



sleepydog25 said:


> Most often that is the case, but due to scheduling vagaries, on occasion the bus will head to FW then to MK. That happened to me on our last trip back in March. It wasn't much of a detour, to be sure, but still worth noting that on occasion--perhaps a maintenance issue--it can happen.


Glad to hear I'm not the only one who has hit the non-direct to MK buses. In fact, every trip seemed to have that side trip built in. Didn't bother me much as I love the Fort too, but the parking lot is not the same as the campground itself.


----------



## sleepydog25

cmoliver5 said:


> Alrighty everyone. Sadly our first ever stay at Boulder Ridge is coming to a close today . I can’t  say enough about the whole Wilderness Lodge Resort area though. I may be guilty of being a “the last place I stayed is always my favorite resort” kind of person but boy oh boy do I love it here! For the time being we’re fortunate to have access to points via family and a close family friend that has allowed us to experience DVC 4 times now. At this point in our life we simply can’t afford DVC responsibly even via resale but a contract here would be incredibly tempting.
> 
> Studio Villa worked out great for my crew. My 3.5yo DD loved the Murphy bed. I was a bit concerned she might struggle with rolling out or something but it’s been a fantastic option for her. We also found the room to have plenty of storage for our groceries and other items and even enough space for us to leave the double stroller up in the entry area at night.
> 
> The pools have been a lot of fun as well. I enjoy how peaceful the Boulder Ridge pool is but it is nice that the Copper Creek pool goes to 5ft deep on the one side.
> 
> I really hope we get to come back soon. My parents, who we travel with often, are big CCV fans so I’m sure that’ll be an option at some point in the future.


So glad you had a great time at the place we all call "home." There is a certain magic about the place that's hard to describe and that you don't find at other resorts. Agree with *Granny* that you're smart not to take the plunge right now. As wonderful as DVC is, it's a huge financial commitment, especially those pesky dues. We hope you'll come back and check in with us often!

I've only checked in occasionally of late due to teaching and coaching, mostly the latter. I'm the girls varsity tennis coach, and though over half my team only picked up a racket for the first time back in late February, we managed to get through the district tourney as the #3 seed, so on to the regionals. Part of the reason has to do with my #1 seed girl who is undefeated this season and who just won the singles district championship (and MVP of the district) today. She might get to state playoffs, and she's only a junior. Anyway, I've traveled an hour and 20 minutes one way every day so far this week except Monday, so I'm a bit fatigued. Always love hearing of people who fall in love with the Lodge, though.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Sleepy -* Pixie Dust for you and the Tennis Team!   And by the way, a team never does well with a lousy Coach, so don't sell yourself short!  Congrats and Good Luck!


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> I've only checked in occasionally of late due to teaching and coaching, mostly the latter. I'm the girls varsity tennis coach, and though over half my team only picked up a racket for the first time back in late February, we managed to get through the district tourney as the #3 seed, so on to the regionals. Part of the reason has to do with my #1 seed girl who is undefeated this season and who just won the singles district championship (and MVP of the district) today. She might get to state playoffs, and she's only a junior. Anyway, I've traveled an hour and 20 minutes one way every day so far this week except Monday, so I'm a bit fatigued. Always love hearing of people who fall in love with the Lodge, though.



This is so cool. I don't know how I missed that you were coaching tennis. Congrats on taking the team to the regionals! 
In time you forget the travel and remember the joy (and associated heartache) of the games.


----------



## DVC Jen

Just had to share my excitement with my groupie family.  Two weeks from today we will begin our drive to WDW.  Will stay 2 nights at POR (non park days - have always wanted to check it out).  Then we move to BWV (first time there) for the next 10 nights.  That is when our park days begin.  Woohoo  Can't wait.  And now I really need to share a VERY proud Mom moment with my groupies.  Not Disney related - but so exciting for my youngest daughter.  The Austin band she is a part of was reviewed by MTV news today. A very NICE review.  The song they mentioned and the video linked was choreographed by my daughter Emily. She is the dancer with the short dark hair pulled halfway back.  http://www.mtv.com/news/3124397/bop..._Z3Vraq-3WvgZh-2qJJEBc48XzHQze9RRULavLZBzfVmY

OK - you have indulged me - now back to Disney. 

Edited to add - the band name is TC Superstar


----------



## Granny

DVC Jen said:


> Just had to share my excitement with my groupie family.  Two weeks from today we will begin our drive to WDW.  Will stay 2 nights at POR (non park days - have always wanted to check it out).  Then we move to BWV (first time there) for the next 10 nights.  That is when our park days begin.  Woohoo  Can't wait.  And now I really need to share a VERY proud Mom moment with my groupies.  Not Disney related - but so exciting for my youngest daughter.  The Austin band she is a part of was reviewed by MTV news today. A very NICE review.  The song they mentioned and the video linked was choreographed by my daughter Emily. She is the dancer with the short dark hair pulled halfway back.  http://www.mtv.com/news/3124397/bop..._Z3Vraq-3WvgZh-2qJJEBc48XzHQze9RRULavLZBzfVmY
> 
> OK - you have indulged me - now back to Disney.



*Jen.*..well, you just have exciting news at every turn!

Enjoy your upcoming visit to WDW!  What type of room view category do you have at BWV?  I'm sure you'll enjoy it quite a bit whereever your room is located.

And congratulations for your daughter.  That's great to hear that she and her band are doing so well!  By the way, the link you provided had several bands and videos...which one is your daughter's band?

Very exciting times for you...and have a wonderful trip!


----------



## Corinne

DVC Jen said:


> Just had to share my excitement with my groupie family.  Two weeks from today we will begin our drive to WDW.  Will stay 2 nights at POR (non park days - have always wanted to check it out).  Then we move to BWV (first time there) for the next 10 nights.  That is when our park days begin.  Woohoo  Can't wait.  And now I really need to share a VERY proud Mom moment with my groupies.  Not Disney related - but so exciting for my youngest daughter.  The Austin band she is a part of was reviewed by MTV news today. A very NICE review.  The song they mentioned and the video linked was choreographed by my daughter Emily. She is the dancer with the short dark hair pulled halfway back.  http://www.mtv.com/news/3124397/bop..._Z3Vraq-3WvgZh-2qJJEBc48XzHQze9RRULavLZBzfVmY
> 
> OK - you have indulged me - now back to Disney.



Jen, which video, as there are several on the page....

All good news for you! Very exciting! We love the BWV...I think we’ve probably stayed there and BCV more than any other DVC property.


----------



## 10CJ

We are staying at Boulder Ridge for the first time later this year. We are in a dedicated 2 bedroom. Any suggestions/recommendations on room requests? Traveling with 2 kids who like to swim.


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> *Sleepy -* Pixie Dust for you and the Tennis Team!   And by the way, a team never does well with a lousy Coach, so don't sell yourself short!  Congrats and Good Luck!





twinklebug said:


> This is so cool. I don't know how I missed that you were coaching tennis. Congrats on taking the team to the regionals!
> In time you forget the travel and remember the joy (and associated heartache) of the games.


Thanks, guys! I might have only mentioned the coaching in passing some time ago. Our season begins in late Feb when practices are first allowed--naturally, the weather at that time of year here in the mountains of southwest VA means that court time is hit or miss since they're all outside. Our first match takes place three weeks later--weather permitting--and then goes on for a long time given we have frequent postponements due to spring weather. Anyway, I have 9 core girls who lasted the whole season, and 5 of them had never picked up a racket in earnest until February. We compete in a small district, and my #1 and #2 seeds are good, especially #1. We managed to win enough matches, including a go or stay home match on the last day of regular season, to advance to district and guarantee a slot in regionals. By the way, the first 2/3 of my season I was also directing the spring play for the high school, so I was constantly on the run from rehearsal to practice or vice versa. 



10CJ said:


> We are staying at Boulder Ridge for the first time later this year. We are in a dedicated 2 bedroom. Any suggestions/recommendations on room requests? Traveling with 2 kids who like to swim.


Welcome! I feel confident in saying you'll love your stay at VWL (sorry, as an old-timer, I prefer to use the original name )--it's quite unlike any other resort. As for a room request, there is no place at the Lodge that is far away from any other area such as the pools. Being that you're in VWL, then the new Boulder Ridge pool will be closest. . .by about a two-minute walk.  It is zero entry if that matters. If you prefer a slide, then you'll have to take that two-minute walk over to the main pool. I would suggest asking for a lake view room on a higher floor. That allows you to see the pool, the lake, and some cabins which means a great view of EWP each night. Some on here may suggest close to elevators which is a nice idea, as well, though to be honest, the hallways at VWL aren't all that long--nothing like, say, AKL. Again, welcome to our merry band of Groupies!


----------



## 10CJ

sleepydog25 said:


> Welcome! I feel confident in saying you'll love your stay at VWL (sorry, as an old-timer, I prefer to use the original name )--it's quite unlike any other resort. As for a room request, there is no place at the Lodge that is far away from any other area such as the pools. Being that you're in VWL, then the new Boulder Ridge pool will be closest. . .by about a two-minute walk.  It is zero entry if that matters. If you prefer a slide, then you'll have to take that two-minute walk over to the main pool. I would suggest asking for a lake view room on a higher floor. That allows you to see the pool, the lake, and some cabins which means a great view of EWP each night. Some on here may suggest close to elevators which is a nice idea, as well, though to be honest, the hallways at VWL aren't all that long--nothing like, say, AKL. Again, welcome to our merry band of Groupies!



We have been to Whispering Canyon but have never stayed. I am excited to try it out. I think the kids will love it. Thanks for all the info and the recommendations!


----------



## twinklebug

We're prepping our trips for the fall here. Multiples as my daughter and I will be hitting up Food & Wine/MNSSHP for the first time ever in Oct, and then in December I have s 5 day trip for my son and his wife - having them stay club level at Jambo. I have a standard room booked for myself so that I can get to see them that once every year... or so, if I can keep hold of the trip. (Still job hunting... it all hinges on landing something soon. I could wallpaper my house with printouts of all the rejection emails I've gotten. )




sleepydog25 said:


> Thanks, guys! I might have only mentioned the coaching in passing some time ago. Our season begins in late Feb when practices are first allowed--naturally, the weather at that time of year here in the mountains of southwest VA means that court time is hit or miss since they're all outside. Our first match takes place three weeks later--weather permitting--and then goes on for a long time given we have frequent postponements due to spring weather. Anyway, I have 9 core girls who lasted the whole season, and 5 of them had never picked up a racket in earnest until February. We compete in a small district, and my #1 and #2 seeds are good, especially #1. We managed to win enough matches, including a go or stay home match on the last day of regular season, to advance to district and guarantee a slot in regionals. By the way, the first 2/3 of my season I was also directing the spring play for the high school, so I was constantly on the run from rehearsal to practice or vice versa.



That is amazing. It's such a great personality building exercise to reach out of one's comfort zone to try something new. Teams seem to be the best way to go for that. Let us know how the kids do in the regionals!


----------



## Corinne

Cindy, I hope you land a job soon!


----------



## jimmytammy

cmoliver5 said:


> Alrighty everyone. Sadly our first ever stay at Boulder Ridge is coming to a close today . I can’t  say enough about the whole Wilderness Lodge Resort area though. I may be guilty of being a “the last place I stayed is always my favorite resort” kind of person but boy oh boy do I love it here! For the time being we’re fortunate to have access to points via family and a close family friend that has allowed us to experience DVC 4 times now. At this point in our life we simply can’t afford DVC responsibly even via resale but a contract here would be incredibly tempting.
> 
> Studio Villa worked out great for my crew. My 3.5yo DD loved the Murphy bed. I was a bit concerned she might struggle with rolling out or something but it’s been a fantastic option for her. We also found the room to have plenty of storage for our groceries and other items and even enough space for us to leave the double stroller up in the entry area at night.
> 
> The pools have been a lot of fun as well. I enjoy how peaceful the Boulder Ridge pool is but it is nice that the Copper Creek pool goes to 5ft deep on the one side.
> 
> I really hope we get to come back soon. My parents, who we travel with often, are big CCV fans so I’m sure that’ll be an option at some point in the future.


Glad to hear you enjoyed your stay!  We here are sorta partial to the place too Dont be a stranger as we are not a select group, our only requirement is a love of the Lodge


sleepydog25 said:


> I've only checked in occasionally of late due to teaching and coaching, mostly the latter. I'm the girls varsity tennis coach, and though over half my team only picked up a racket for the first time back in late February, we managed to get through the district tourney as the #3 seed, so on to the regionals. Part of the reason has to do with my #1 seed girl who is undefeated this season and who just won the singles district championship (and MVP of the district) today. She might get to state playoffs, and she's only a junior. Anyway, I've traveled an hour and 20 minutes one way every day so far this week except Monday, so I'm a bit fatigued. Always love hearing of people who fall in love with the Lodge, though.


Congrats Sleepy!!  How very cool that you guys made it to regionals!! 


DVC Jen said:


> Just had to share my excitement with my groupie family.  Two weeks from today we will begin our drive to WDW.  Will stay 2 nights at POR (non park days - have always wanted to check it out).  Then we move to BWV (first time there) for the next 10 nights.  That is when our park days begin.  Woohoo  Can't wait.  And now I really need to share a VERY proud Mom moment with my groupies.  Not Disney related - but so exciting for my youngest daughter.  The Austin band she is a part of was reviewed by MTV news today. A very NICE review.  The song they mentioned and the video linked was choreographed by my daughter Emily. She is the dancer with the short dark hair pulled halfway back.  http://www.mtv.com/news/3124397/bop..._Z3Vraq-3WvgZh-2qJJEBc48XzHQze9RRULavLZBzfVmY
> 
> OK - you have indulged me - now back to Disney.


Exciting!!  I will check out the video





10CJ said:


> We are staying at Boulder Ridge for the first time later this year. We are in a dedicated 2 bedroom. Any suggestions/recommendations on room requests? Traveling with 2 kids who like to swim.


We love the corner rooms in the atrium near the elevators, mostly because of the awesome layout.


----------



## DVC Jen

Granny said:


> *Jen.*..well, you just have exciting news at every turn!
> 
> Enjoy your upcoming visit to WDW!  What type of room view category do you have at BWV?  I'm sure you'll enjoy it quite a bit whereever your room is located.
> 
> And congratulations for your daughter.  That's great to hear that she and her band are doing so well!  By the way, the link you provided had several bands and videos...which one is your daughter's band?
> 
> Very exciting times for you...and have a wonderful trip!




We have a  one bedroom - boardwalk view.  And sorry - they are TC Superstar.  In my excitement for them I must have forgotten to mention that. LOL


----------



## DVC Jen

Corinne said:


> Jen, which video, as there are several on the page....
> 
> All good news for you! Very exciting! We love the BWV...I think we’ve probably stayed there and BCV more than any other DVC property.



Sorry  TC Superstar


----------



## jimmytammy

Just checked out the video, Jen.  I know you are a proud Mom


----------



## sleepydog25

Wow, *Jen*, it looks as though she had a bit of a solo spot about 2/3 way through! Very cool!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Nothin' like the feeling a parent gets when you see your children blossom into their own.  *Jen* - how wonderful!


----------



## Corinne

DVC Jen said:


> Sorry  TC Superstar


So great!! She looks like you!


----------



## Granny

*@Corinne*...you know we love you and Mr. Corinne, but for the next couple of weeks we'll have to politely agree to disagree on which team we want to win Lord Stanley's Cup!


----------



## Corinne

@*Granny* lol! Dana (*aka Mr. Corinne*) told me to send a message to you this morning! I showed him your post and we have two responses......*my response is:*

 

*His response is:*


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> @*Granny* lol! Dana (*aka Mr. Corinne*) told me to send a message to you this morning! I showed him your post and we have two responses......*my response is:*
> 
> View attachment 402377
> 
> *His response is:*
> 
> View attachment 402378




Well done!   

I thought it would be nice for Boston to return the favor, and allow St. Louis Blues to break their curse.  After all, we were kind enough to end the Red Sox curse for you.

Game on.    


ps.  Sorry to the other Groupies.  I'm sure nobody will be gloating in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> Well done!
> 
> I thought it would be nice for Boston to return the favor, and allow St. Louis Blues to break their curse.  After all, we were kind enough to end the Red Sox curse for you.
> 
> Game on.
> 
> 
> ps.  Sorry to the other Groupies.  I'm sure nobody will be gloating in a couple of weeks.



Haha, good point! We’re bigger B’s fans than Red Sox, but should be a great series!


----------



## twinklebug

I grew up next door to Phil Esposito's daughters Carrie & Laurie.
I'm obliged to say *Go Bruins!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> I grew up next door to Phil Esposito's daughters Carrie & Laurie.
> I'm obliged to say *Go Bruins!*



DH grew up playing hockey just south of Boston.  His best friend apparently does some traveling with the Bruins.  Like you, I am apparently obliged to say *Go Bruins*.  

(So sorry Granny!)


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> DH grew up playing hockey just south of Boston.  His best friend apparently does some traveling with the Bruins.  Like you, I am apparently obliged to say *Go Bruins*.
> 
> (So sorry Granny!)


Very cool, my cousins were playing hockey down that way. Would be funny if they knew each other.


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> I grew up next door to Phil Esposito's daughters Carrie & Laurie.
> I'm obliged to say *Go Bruins!*





KAT4DISNEY said:


> DH grew up playing hockey just south of Boston.  His best friend apparently does some traveling with the Bruins.  Like you, I am apparently obliged to say *Go Bruins*.
> 
> (So sorry Granny!)



We are quite used to being the unloved underdogs.  And yes, I'm keeping a list of your names!!! 

And to bring this back to our favorite Lodge mascot...


----------



## Corinne

KAT4DISNEY said:


> DH grew up playing hockey just south of Boston.  His best friend apparently does some traveling with the Bruins.  Like you, I am apparently obliged to say *Go Bruins*.
> 
> (So sorry Granny!)


 Really! How awesome Kathy! Where did he grow up?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Very cool, my cousins were playing hockey down that way. Would be funny if they knew each other.





Corinne said:


> Really! How awesome Kathy! Where did he grow up?



He grew up in Scituate.


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> We are quite used to being the unloved underdogs. And yes, I'm keeping a list of your names!!!



Well, being from New England, we’re used to being unloved (or hated)! I do have to say I _*normally*_ root for the underdogs!


----------



## Corinne

KAT4DISNEY said:


> He grew up in Scituate.



I have family who grew up near there! Beautiful! We’re on the North Shore.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> I have family who grew up near there! Beautiful! We’re on the North Shore.



I had to ask DH where the North Shore was.  haha  In Minnesota that means the Duluth area.    Now I'm educated!!!   The entire area out there is quite beautiful.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Ah . . . .I have no idea what everyone is talking about.    I live in a very sports sheltered world.


----------



## mvndvm

On a non-hockey note:

How much is an Uber/Lyft from MCO to WL?


----------



## twinklebug

Dizny Dad said:


> Ah . . . .I have no idea what everyone is talking about.    I live in a very sports sheltered world.


Make no mistake, this is me too.
Really, the only game I involve myself in is grabbing the right airfare to MCO at the best time. Fighting off the hordes of other folk trying to do the same.

It's worth the fight though. Looking forward to Oct/Dec. I'm excited to see the changes that have happened since we were last there. Gondola stations, new resort buildings, and a small thing they did over in MGM DHS.


mvndvm said:


> On a non-hockey note:
> 
> How much is an Uber/Lyft from MCO to WL?


A handy little page that I often forget about https://www.uber.com/us/en/price-estimate/

(note, this is the low estimate. Add in traffic delays and tip)


----------



## mvndvm

Really great information, thanks!!


----------



## ErinC

Does anyone else hear the hallelujah chorus playing? Just checked out with my principal, and the 2018-2019 school year has come to an end!!!  This means I will able to read the DIS far more often and keep up with the groupies more often. 

I apologize about my lack of understanding of the game of hockey. I was raised in Florida where hockey does not really exist. Years ago, we had a farm team called the Mobile Mysticks. We went to a couple of games, but apparently others in the South were also not into hockey because they didn't last around here long. If you'd like to discuss football, we Alabamians know ALL about that!  

In Disney related things, I have one week to decide if I want to do the Princess 1/2 marathon again in February. I already reserved my DVC room just in case. If I'm going that weekend, I was having thoughts of attempting both the 10K and the 1/2. Need to decide soon, and I'm just not sure what to do.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ErinC said:


> Does anyone else hear the hallelujah chorus playing? Just checked out with my principal, and the 2018-2019 school year has come to an end!!!  This means I will able to read the DIS far more often and keep up with the groupies more often.
> 
> I apologize about my lack of understanding of the game of hockey. I was raised in Florida where hockey does not really exist. Years ago, we had a farm team called the Mobile Mysticks. We went to a couple of games, but apparently others in the South were also not into hockey because they didn't last around here long. If you'd like to discuss football, we Alabamians know ALL about that!
> 
> In Disney related things, I have one week to decide if I want to do the Princess 1/2 marathon again in February. I already reserved my DVC room just in case. If I'm going that weekend, I was having thoughts of attempting both the 10K and the 1/2. Need to decide soon, and I'm just not sure what to do.



I've gotten our rooms for the Darkside again next year.  Everyone is in for the 5th Anniversary!


----------



## Corinne

Granny I hope you are safe, not sure if you were affected by the scary storms!


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> Granny I hope you are safe, not sure if you were affected by the scary storms!



Thanks, *Corinne*.  We were lucky in the St. Louis area this time, but our capital city of Jefferson City had quite a bit of damage from tornadoes.  Here we just had tons of rain and the 70 mph winds that just brought down the usual trees and such.  But no serious injuries in my area that I'm aware of, thank God.



ErinC said:


> Does anyone else hear the hallelujah chorus playing? Just checked out with my principal, and the 2018-2019 school year has come to an end!!!



*Erin*...congratulations on the close of another school year!   And doing both the 10K and 1/2 marathon sounds as foreign to me as hockey sounds to you!  If I attempted to run in a race of any length they would have to start me dead last so I wouldn't get run over!


----------



## sleepydog25

*Erin*: do the race. You don't know how long you'll be able race or want to race (saying from experience). 
*Granny*: I lived in Sedalia for three years in my youth.
*Me*: Also out of school, though we still go for another 2.5 weeks. Minor surgery but can't drive for two weeks following. Tennis season still moving along. Team regional semifinal next Monday, though I don't think we'll win--much better team top to bottom. Doubles tourney saw my duo bow out in the regional semis, too, today. My #1 seed, however, is heading to state in a couple of weeks. She won the region championship. 

We're excited about heading to HHI in July, and really looking forward to our few days in Dec before our Christmas cruise. Hope all are well!


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:
			
		

> *Granny:* I lived in Sedalia for three years in my youth.



The tornadoes went right past Sedalia on their way to Jefferson City.  Looks like your old town got passed by this time, thank goodness!





sleepydog25 said:


> We're excited about heading to HHI in July



*Sleepy.*..I will be interested in hearing your thoughts about HHI.  We've only been there in the off-season (November) so it will be interesting to hear about a trip in the middle of the busy summer season.  We really liked HHI...we rented bikes for the length of stay and I recall that they were pretty reasonable and great for easy access down to the beach house.  Best of luck with your surgery and recovery!


----------



## twinklebug

Good to hear of school ending for all the teachers and staff out there. You all work so hard and put up with so much. Kick back, put those feet up and order up a tall iced tea (or whatever your fav summer beverage is.)



sleepydog25 said:


> *Erin*: do the race. You don't know how long you'll be able race or want to race (saying from experience).
> *Granny*: I lived in Sedalia for three years in my youth.
> *Me*: Also out of school, though we still go for another 2.5 weeks. Minor surgery but can't drive for two weeks following. Tennis season still moving along. Team regional semifinal next Monday, though I don't think we'll win--much better team top to bottom. Doubles tourney saw my duo bow out in the regional semis, too, today. My #1 seed, however, is heading to state in a couple of weeks. She won the region championship.
> 
> We're excited about heading to HHI in July, and really looking forward to our few days in Dec before our Christmas cruise. Hope all are well!



She won and made it to the state! Congratulations to her, and of course to her family and to you!

Wishing you the best on your procedure. May it turn out the best it can.


----------



## DVC Jen

Granny said:


> Thanks, *Corinne*.  We were lucky in the St. Louis area this time, but our capital city of Jefferson City had quite a bit of damage from tornadoes.  Here we just had tons of rain and the 70 mph winds that just brought down the usual trees and such.  But no serious injuries in my area that I'm aware of, thank God.




Glad to hear you are safe.  We lost a tree last week.  It fell onto the neighbors fence thank God.  Falling the other direction would have meant falling on two new-ish cars in our driveway.  Neighbors fence is OK - just once slat damaged that we will replace.

Our oldest daughter is a teacher and she still has this coming week.  She only took 1 of her 5 personal/sick days so she is taking Friday off.  Thursday is the last student day with Friday being a teacher day to break classrooms down and clean up.  We will be heading to WDW on Friday (driving).

Ian mentors engineering students as a faulty advisor at UTD.  He finished up about 2 weeks ago.  Yesterday was his last day at work.  He is taking 3 weeks off and really looking forward to the down time.  He really is such a lucky lucky man to have 3 whole weeks to spend with me 24/7.


----------



## sleepydog25

Thanks for all the well wishers! Surgery done Friday; spent night at hospital for observation, then went home yesterday. Can't do much for the next two weeks but sit/lie around, do a little walking, and not bending over or picking up anything >10 lbs. I am not one to be still for long, so this is gonna annoy me to no end. Patience for physical things is NOT my strength as *Luv *can attest. . .

*Granny*: We've actually been to HHI 3-4 times during the summer, the latest last summer. I stayed at the Disney resort years ago, but* Luv* and I haven't stayed there yet. When we've gone during July (we were married 5 July so that's why we go then), it's either been at the Marriott on the beach or last time was in Palmetto Dunes. I can tell you that HHI has the best CMs anywhere. And the resort is lovely, of course. Access to the beach is easy, either by taking the shuttle, biking, or even driving over. We've toured a 2BR (I've stayed in a 1BR), so although the walls and flooring are a bit thin as I recall, the refurb was well done. Whenever we've stayed offsite, we still managed to stop by the resort, and they are more than willing to let you come in, park, and enjoy some of the amenities such as Tide Me Over, the gift shop, corn hole, putt putt green, and the like. Most of all, we love the dining possibilities on HHI--being foodies, the ability to eat freshly caught and prepared seafood is a real draw. In fact, last year we bought fresh seafood at a small shack down the main parkway and cooked our own boil. We plan to do that our last night in the 2BR, too. We'll let you know how it all goes.


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy, great to hear all went well.  Here is too a speedy recovery

Hope all have a great Memorial Day!   Remembering all who gave all and their families


----------



## Corinne

Sending well wishes for an easy recovery period *Sleepy.*


----------



## PeterPanFan123

Granny said:


> Happy Mother’s Day to all the Groupie moms out there!  Also warm wishes to all who educate and nurture the youth of our world in any capacity!
> 
> We are winding down our trip with a departure tomorrow. It has been another great trip and we have enjoyed our stay at CCV.
> 
> We did the Festival of the Lion King Tier 1 package yesterday which included a three course meal at Tiffins, front row VIP seating at FotLK and a small group tour of the Safari ride with a guide. It was really fun and well worth the $99 per person...our meal at Tiffins would have cost more than that by itself!  I highly recommend the package, but if the package doesn’t appeal to you, I highly recommend Tiffins. My wife and I think it may have been the best meal we’ve ever had at WDW!  The setting is wonderful as was the service and the meal.
> 
> Overall, it has been a very laid back trip.  Not a lot of park time and tons of relaxing and enjoying visiting with DDad & Di, and Corinne and Dana. We feel blessed to have such vacations and cherish them dearly.



Hi Granny, we're thinking about booking the Festival of the Lion King Tier 1 package. Sounds very much worth the $99/pp. I also agree about Tiffins. The food and service are fantastic! There will be 6 of us in total (grandparents, parents, and kids). Were you by yourselves on the safari tour, or were you put together with another group? How long was the safari tour? Also, does the safari tour basically follow the regular safari ride? Last question- do they assign you specific times for the meal, FotLK show, and the safari? Thank you!


----------



## mvndvm

What is the best/most successful way to make room requests at VWL?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mvndvm said:


> What is the best/most successful way to make room requests at VWL?



I unfortunately don't have a clue.


----------



## Granny

PeterPanFan123 said:


> Hi Granny, we're thinking about booking the Festival of the Lion King Tier 1 package. Sounds very much worth the $99/pp. I also agree about Tiffins. The food and service are fantastic! There will be 6 of us in total (grandparents, parents, and kids). Were you by yourselves on the safari tour, or were you put together with another group?



We were put with other couples/families.  For us it was about 9 people total but I think they may take more.  With you having 6 guests I would think that you would have no more than 6 other guests with you on the tour...but I have no definitive knowledge of their cut offs on number of people.  I do know that they "sell out" particular time slots so they clearly have a limit on what they will do for each show. 

As for the tour itself, what they did was they had a driver, and then they had a guide who sat in the front row (where guests normally sit) and turned around and talked to us the entire tour, and answered questions.  While we had other guests with us, it is definitely a more personal tour, though nothing like the more expensive wildlife safari tours that Disney offers.  Our tour guide was a biologist and animal nutritionist so she had plenty of scoop on the care and upkeep of the animals.



> How long was the safari tour?  Also, does the safari tour basically follow the regular safari ride?



It was the same path, and therefore the same length, as a regular tour.     We loaded in a slightly different area but we ended up going through the same path as the regular safari.



> Last question- do they assign you specific times for the meal, FotLK show, and the safari? Thank you!



Yes, when I booked they only had lunch times available, and we ate at 2:30.  Fortunately, the lunch menu is the same as the dinner menu, so we didn't miss out on any options such as the delicious Surf & Turf.  Once we booked, we basically just showed up a couple of minutes before our lunch reservation and told them we had the package.  They confirmed that, and gave us lanyards to identify ourselves as package guests.  We had lunch, and they had assigned us a 5:00 FOTLK show.  So we strolled around for a bit and showed up at the handicap entrance to FOTLK (they were outside looking for people with lanyards).  They gathered us up and escorted us to our front row seats.  In our case, we were the only two in the VIP front row for the "giraffe section".  One of the package guests who sat in the "warthog section" was the guy who had to demonstrate the warthog look and sound to the audience.   I think if there are kids there is a decent chance that they will be asked to participate in either the animal sound demo, or in the final parade.  They seem to try to make the package guests feel like VIPS.  Once the show was over, they gathered us up and took us straight to the Safari where we boarded at that location near the regular boarding.  There was no wait.

Overall, it is a really good package, and with Tiffins thrown in without restricting the menu choices, it was well worth it!  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## PeterPanFan123

Granny said:


> We were put with other couples/families.  For us it was about 9 people total but I think they may take more.  With you having 6 guests I would think that you would have no more than 6 other guests with you on the tour...but I have no definitive knowledge of their cut offs on number of people.  I do know that they "sell out" particular time slots so they clearly have a limit on what they will do for each show.
> 
> As for the tour itself, what they did was they had a driver, and then they had a guide who sat in the front row (where guests normally sit) and turned around and talked to us the entire tour, and answered questions.  While we had other guests with us, it is definitely a more personal tour, though nothing like the more expensive wildlife safari tours that Disney offers.  Our tour guide was a biologist and animal nutritionist so she had plenty of scoop on the care and upkeep of the animals.
> 
> 
> 
> It was the same path, and therefore the same length, as a regular tour.     We loaded in a slightly different area but we ended up going through the same path as the regular safari.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, when I booked they only had lunch times available, and we ate at 2:30.  Fortunately, the lunch menu is the same as the dinner menu, so we didn't miss out on any options such as the delicious Surf & Turf.  Once we booked, we basically just showed up a couple of minutes before our lunch reservation and told them we had the package.  They confirmed that, and gave us lanyards to identify ourselves as package guests.  We had lunch, and they had assigned us a 5:00 FOTLK show.  So we strolled around for a bit and showed up at the handicap entrance to FOTLK (they were outside looking for people with lanyards).  They gathered us up and escorted us to our front row seats.  In our case, we were the only two in the VIP front row for the "giraffe section".  One of the package guests who sat in the "warthog section" was the guy who had to demonstrate the warthog look and sound to the audience.   I think if there are kids there is a decent chance that they will be asked to participate in either the animal sound demo, or in the final parade.  They seem to try to make the package guests feel like VIPS.  Once the show was over, they gathered us up and took us straight to the Safari where we boarded at that location near the regular boarding.  There was no wait.
> 
> Overall, it is a really good package, and with Tiffins thrown in without restricting the menu choices, it was well worth it!  Enjoy your trip!



Thank you for all of this detail, it was very helpful, I appreciate it!


----------



## Granny

mvndvm said:


> What is the best/most successful way to make room requests at VWL?



I just use the email option on the member site.  Or you can call member services, but either way they just put the request into the system.  

There's no "calling the room assigner" or "faxing requests" type of a thing.  VWL is very easy as far as requests...pretty much which side of the resort and whether you want to be near the elevator.  




KAT4DISNEY said:


> I unfortunately don't have a clue.



Ah *Kathy*...your VWL room Karma is bound to change at some point!


----------



## Granny

*To all Groupies...it is our annual day of remembrance for those who gave up everything on our behalf:*







May God bless them in their peaceful rest.


----------



## sleepydog25

Agree with *Granny*--just submit your request the method you prefer most--we usually just do online. If you want lake view, make that request; if you don't, say so. . .though with *KAT *is truly doesn't seem to matter!  We usually request "lake side, close to pool (or elevator)." Good luck!

On a secondary note, now that the DIS has been updated, how do you get the quotes to automatically show up? Before the update, all I had to do was click on the "quote" link and the note immediately showed up in the reply. I do that now, I get nothin'. Help!!


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> On a secondary note, now that the DIS has been updated, how do you get the quotes to automatically show up? Before the update, all I had to do was click on the "quote" link and the note immediately showed up in the reply. I do that now, I get nothin'. Help!!



To do this quote, I just hit the "reply" button.  Hitting the "+Quote" link is for multi-quoting.  If you do that, you have to go down in your reply and click "insert quotes".  It will be next to the "Attach Files" button.

Keep in mind you have to be signed in to reply.   I noticed when I came back on the updated site my automatic log-on was not there and I had to sign on.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> To do this quote, I just hit the "reply" button.  Hitting the "+Quote" link is for multi-quoting.  If you do that, you have to go down in your reply and click "insert quotes".  It will be next to the "Attach Files" button.
> 
> Keep in mind you have to be signed in to reply.   I noticed when I came back on the updated site my automatic log-on was not there and I had to sign on.


Duh. It was always REPLY wasn't it? It's okay; you can say it--I'm an idiot.  I'm going to blame it on my soreness. . .yeah, that's the ticket!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Happy Birthday *Mrs. Granny*!


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> Happy Birthday *Mrs. Granny*!


Ditto!!


----------



## ottawagreg

Hello to everyone in VWL Groupie land!  Now that summer has "officially" started with the passing of Memorial Day, my thoughts are focusing on the castle.  Which made me think of you kind folks and how everyone is getting along.  Hopefully summer is a good one for all.  Here in the corn belt things are a struggle.  It will NOT stop raining.  There is no corn crop in the fields anywhere that I know here in north central Illinois.  I don't think Iowa is faring much better. June 5 is the drop dead date for field corn.  Judging by the forecast for the rest of the next week they will not get it in.  

We are checking into the villas at the wilderness lodge in 30 days.  The only thing left for us to do is make tee times at local golf courses.  I hear is hot as Hades in the southeastern states.  

BTW I did sell a 170 point contract a few months ago.  We have to complete this trip before closing the deal, but it clear ROFR.  Several were listed in the $105 range so I did too, with no takers.  A few offers came in at the low 90s which I passed on.  Eventually I received a $95 offer and we agreed to a deal at $98.  Just throwing that out in case anyone that is sniffing around buying or selling may find it useful.  We are a little bummed out to unload points, but we still have enough for two trip per year and feel blessed every time we make the turn onto Timberline  Dr. 

Mrs. Granny happy birthday to you!


----------



## sleepydog25

ottawagreg said:


> Hello to everyone in VWL Groupie land!  Now that summer has "officially" started with the passing of Memorial Day, my thoughts are focusing on the castle.  Which made me think of you kind folks and how everyone is getting along.  Hopefully summer is a good one for all.  Here in the corn belt things are a struggle.  It will NOT stop raining.  There is no corn crop in the fields anywhere that I know here in north central Illinois.  I don't think Iowa is faring much better. June 5 is the drop dead date for field corn.  Judging by the forecast for the rest of the next week they will not get it in.
> 
> We are checking into the villas at the wilderness lodge in 30 days.  The only thing left for us to do is make tee times at local golf courses.  I hear is hot as Hades in the southeastern states.
> 
> BTW I did sell a 170 point contract a few months ago.  We have to complete this trip before closing the deal, but it clear ROFR.  Several were listed in the $105 range so I did too, with no takers.  A few offers came in at the low 90s which I passed on.  Eventually I received a $95 offer and we agreed to a deal at $98.  Just throwing that out in case anyone that is sniffing around buying or selling may find it useful.  We are a little bummed out to unload points, but we still have enough for two trip per year and feel blessed every time we make the turn onto Timberline  Dr.
> 
> Mrs. Granny happy birthday to you!


Good to hear from you, *Greg*. I do so hope the weather will break to allow the corn to go in. We had nothing but wet, wet, wet from last July until about a week ago. We're now in the middle of what would usually be summer weather here in the mountains of southwest VA, but at least we don't have floods, tornadoes, and such. Thoughts to you folks there. 

We don't have any intentions of selling anytime soon, at all really, but thanks for the heads up. I think prices will stabilize until we see what Riviera and Reflections do downstream.


----------



## ErinC

Happy Birthday to our beloved lodge! Wilderness Lodge is 25 today! I only remember this because today is my birthday. Sadly, I'm not 25 today. I had a great birthday and managed to spend all my birthday money in one shopping trip. All my girls are home this summer, so that makes it extra special.
Happy Birthday to Mrs. Granny as well!
Sleepy, glad to hear you are recovering well. I was supposed to have foot surgery Thursday morning, but I decided I didn't want to take the time to recover, so i called a canceled it this morning. I'm sure the podiatrist is thrilled with me.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ottawagreg said:


> Hello to everyone in VWL Groupie land!  Now that summer has "officially" started with the passing of Memorial Day, my thoughts are focusing on the castle.  Which made me think of you kind folks and how everyone is getting along.  Hopefully summer is a good one for all.  Here in the corn belt things are a struggle.  It will NOT stop raining.  There is no corn crop in the fields anywhere that I know here in north central Illinois.  I don't think Iowa is faring much better. June 5 is the drop dead date for field corn.  Judging by the forecast for the rest of the next week they will not get it in.
> 
> We are checking into the villas at the wilderness lodge in 30 days.  The only thing left for us to do is make tee times at local golf courses.  I hear is hot as Hades in the southeastern states.
> 
> BTW I did sell a 170 point contract a few months ago.  We have to complete this trip before closing the deal, but it clear ROFR.  Several were listed in the $105 range so I did too, with no takers.  A few offers came in at the low 90s which I passed on.  Eventually I received a $95 offer and we agreed to a deal at $98.  Just throwing that out in case anyone that is sniffing around buying or selling may find it useful.  We are a little bummed out to unload points, but we still have enough for two trip per year and feel blessed every time we make the turn onto Timberline  Dr.
> 
> Mrs. Granny happy birthday to you!



I'm on MN right now and they have extra 20,000 lakes to go with the normal 10,000.  Farmers get into the fields but can't get out of the mud.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Greg!
All is well here in NC, but some of the rain you are now getting, would be nice here.  Sleepy is right, we had massive amounts of rain earlier this year, and we have deep moisture, but our garden is not showing it.  Having to water everyday to keep them alive.  Oh well, seems us humans, no matter the circumstances are never quite happy with what He gives us at the moment.  We had too much rain, now not enough, and it sure is hot for May in NC.  This is me just being human

Happy Birthday Mrs. Granny!!!!

Happy Birthday Erin!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

And can I say how excited I am to know come Dec 7, I will be back in our beloved home


----------



## Granny

On behalf of Mrs. Granny, I thank all of you for the birthday wishes.   We enjoyed a nice day at our local zoo to celebrate.


----------



## DVC Jen

Happy Birthday Mrs.Granny. I hope it is magical


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> On behalf of Mrs. Granny, I thank all of you for the birthday wishes.   We enjoyed a nice day at our local zoo to celebrate.


I'm sure at the Zoo, it was a good day Moo.


----------



## Lakegirl

Happy Birthday Mrs. Granny!!  It sure is so very wet and so very cold up here in Mass.  79 days till we go home.  I just booked my DD and I a trip to see my lifelong friend in Colorado.  So excited.  Also booked my April trip to VWL for a 1bdrm.  So exciting to have two trips home planned and booked.


----------



## sleepydog25

Morning, Groupies! Recuperation is moving along slowly but definitely trending upward. I do not like sitting still or being mostly inactive at any time--it's not in my DNA. However, I'm currently stuck either on the couch, in the bed, or sitting on the deck. Now, that doesn't sound too bad--and, in the larger scheme of things, it's not--but I'm not a big TV watcher nor do I read as many books anymore as I should. I'm more of a tinkerer in the yard, runner, biker, hiker, golfer. . .active sort of person. Now, I sit or stretch out. I can't even drive, not for another 8 days! At least the weather outside has been good, if on the warm side. We did get a nice soaking rain yesterday evening when a storm system moved through. My heart goes out to those who are dealing with too much rain and the nasty storms lashing them without end. I've been there and can empathize.  

In Disney news, *Luv* and I had managed to snag a studio for the second night of our stay at HHI in July, as well as a 2BR the last night. We had reserved a local Comfort Inn for the first night. Amazingly, we got an email yesterday afternoon that our waitlist for the first night had been filled, so now we are in a studio the first two nights before switching over to a 2BR that last evening. That works out great because we had planned to cook our own Low Country boil in the kitchen much like we did last summer when we stayed at Palmetto Dunes. That's the first time in five years that any of our waitlists for HHI (always during July since that's our anniversary) have come through. If there is a moral to the story, it's keep striving--sometimes the odds flip in your favor. . .unless you're KAT.


----------



## Flossbolna

sleepydog25 said:


> That's the first time in five years that any of our waitlists for HHI (always during July since that's our anniversary) have come through. If there is a moral to the story, it's keep striving--sometimes the odds flip in your favor. . .unless you're KAT.



Oh, I was thinking the moral would be not to get married during peak season for travel, so that you won’t be trying to book something for your anniversary when availability is difficult. But that might be because our anniversary is 12/29, so we are during peak season, too. Maybe not for HHI though?

But it’s wonderful tat the waitlist worked for you!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Flossbolna said:


> Oh, I was thinking the moral would be not to get married during peak season for travel, so that you won’t be trying to book something for your anniversary when availability is difficult. But that might be because our anniversary is 12/29, so we are during peak season, too. Maybe not for HHI though?
> 
> But it’s wonderful tat the waitlist worked for you!!


My wife and I think about having made that our wedding date every year!  We like to celebrate at Disney somewhere, but it's always hot and always crowded.   Yep, we're happy to get in!


----------



## twinklebug

SWA just opened up December airfare this morning. Got mine booked, so excited to see my son and daughter in law! 
We will have to make a trip over to VWL, it'll break my heart as always to have to leave, but Jambo will heal the wound.


----------



## ErinC

Flossbolna said:


> Oh, I was thinking the moral would be not to get married during peak season for travel, so that you won’t be trying to book something for your anniversary when availability is difficult. But that might be because our anniversary is 12/29, so we are during peak season, too. Maybe not for HHI though?
> 
> But it’s wonderful tat the waitlist worked for you!!


Yes, our anniversary is December 17, so always peak Christmas season everywhere. Airfare to Hawaii for our anniversary trip last year was killer. 

Sleepy, glad you are recuperating well. It's so hard to be "stuck" at home when you are accustomed to being on the go all the time. I took your advice, registered for the Disney Princess Challenge race this morning.  DH was all about doing both races. Of course, he just did a Half Ironman in Chattanooga 2 weekends ago. He's a little more into his training than I am. Hopefully, I won't regret it too much. They already had merchandise previews when you registered. It looks as though the 10K is Pocahontas themed, the 1/2 is Cinderella, and the Challenge items had the three fairies on them. I was tempted to actually order some merchandise, but I'll just wait. I'm glad I booked our room for that weekend awhile back, there are no studios available at BR right now for that weekend. The combo of the race, Mardi Gras, and President's Day are going to make for some serious crowds. They may be worse than our usual Easter trip.


----------



## sleepydog25

ErinC said:


> Yes, our anniversary is December 17, so always peak Christmas season everywhere. Airfare to Hawaii for our anniversary trip last year was killer.
> 
> Sleepy, glad you are recuperating well. It's so hard to be "stuck" at home when you are accustomed to being on the go all the time. I took your advice, registered for the Disney Princess Challenge race this morning.  DH was all about doing both races. Of course, he just did a Half Ironman in Chattanooga 2 weekends ago. He's a little more into his training than I am. Hopefully, I won't regret it too much. They already had merchandise previews when you registered. It looks as though the 10K is Pocahontas themed, the 1/2 is Cinderella, and the Challenge items had the three fairies on them. I was tempted to actually order some merchandise, but I'll just wait. I'm glad I booked our room for that weekend awhile back, there are no studios available at BR right now for that weekend. The combo of the race, Mardi Gras, and President's Day are going to make for some serious crowds. They may be worse than our usual Easter trip.


Congrats on entering the race! I'm a runner even though I had to give up running well over a year ago. I did a half dozen marathons, even more half-marathons, 15-19 mile trail races in AK, and too many 5-15K races to mention over the years. Unfortunately, that pounding is partially responsible for my current condition. Oops. I wouldn't give up all the experiences, though. I do miss the challenges. Anyway, it's wonderful you entered AND you actually booked a room. Have fun training and keep us posted!


----------



## sleepydog25

Happy weekend, Groupies! Been very quiet here on the thread given the last post was over 36 hours ago. We've gotten some rain the past two days, so perhaps this means those who have been socked in by it will get some relief as the pattern has hopefully shifted a bit. 

In WL-related news, I watched a YouTube video of a vlogger who lives in the area but has yet to stay at the Lodge. She was mostly reviewing Roaring Fork which she found okay. She did a quick walk around parts of the resort, in particular Geyser Point and a few of the cabins on the south side. Nice video but nothing new as she wasn't as familiar with the resort as we all are. She did a quick close up of the GP menu, and I noticed that the cheesy beef brisket did not appear. Is that new? While it wasn't a must do for us, we did enjoy it when we had it. On another site, someone else further posted that the waffle fries the past few visits have been sub-par, as well. Consistency has always been an issue at Disney, and now GP seems to be bitten by that same issue. 

Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> In WL-related news, I watched a YouTube video of a vlogger who lives in the area but has yet to stay at the Lodge. She was mostly reviewing Roaring Fork which she found okay.



I can't really argue with her.  Roaring Fork is okay, but it is no longer one of the best CS dining options at a DVC resort as I used to think that it was.  



> She did a quick walk around parts of the resort, in particular Geyser Point and a few of the cabins on the south side. Nice video but nothing new as she wasn't as familiar with the resort as we all are. She did a quick close up of the GP menu, and I noticed that the cheesy beef brisket did not appear. Is that new? While it wasn't a must do for us, we did enjoy it when we had it.




When we were at GP a few weeks ago, they definitely had the cheesy brisket as I ordered it twice during our trip.  In fact, I'd say that the menu looked like it had more eating options than before.  I've never paid real close attention to it so maybe it hasn't changed, but it seemed like more items to choose from.  And definitely the brisket was there.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> I can't really argue with her.  Roaring Fork is okay, but it is no longer one of the best CS dining options at a DVC resort as I used to think that it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we were at GP a few weeks ago, they definitely had the cheesy brisket as I ordered it twice during our trip.  In fact, I'd say that the menu looked like it had more eating options than before.  I've never paid real close attention to it so maybe it hasn't changed, but it seemed like more items to choose from.  And definitely the brisket was there.


I agree wholeheartedly about RF. I noted they now have more than one sauce for the Mickey waffles, but before the refurb, there weren't sauces--there were toppings. One suggests, and in my experience is, a sugary glop with minimal fruit. The toppings used to be substantial. As for the brisket, I hadn't heard it wasn't there, but the menu didn't show it. Honestly, it's a bit too heavy for us most of the time, but it was (is?) tasty.


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> I agree wholeheartedly about RF. I noted they now have more than one sauce for the Mickey waffles, but before the refurb, there weren't sauces--there were toppings. One suggests, and in my experience is, a sugary glop with minimal fruit. The toppings used to be substantial. As for the brisket, I hadn't heard it wasn't there, but the menu didn't show it. Honestly, it's a bit too heavy for us most of the time, but it was (is?) tasty.


This is what's happened all over the WDW resort. Most of those inexpensive items that seemed to have a healthy component to them have been replaced by the sugar industry version. Makes me sad, and happy to know that at least with DVC we have a kitchen/ette and can make our own versions in-room. (And Disney wonders why grocery deliveries are up. There's far more to it than just rising costs and the introduction of Prime now. )


----------



## wildernessDad

I have returned!  Did you miss me?  I have missed you!  We're still living a stone's throw away from the Magic Kingdom.  They are constructing an Elementary School behind our house.  They gave it a name the other day - 'Castleview Elementary'.  Sounds about right!

I managed to snag 2 nights in a Grand Villa at Riviera Resort!  I'm very excited to try it out.

We still have our Dec 1 - 6 reservations at our beloved Lodge.  Any groupie events happening then?  I'm all in!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> I have returned!  Did you miss me?  I have missed you!  We're still living a stone's throw away from the Magic Kingdom.  They are constructing an Elementary School behind our house.  They gave it a name the other day - 'Castleview Elementary'.  Sounds about right!
> 
> I managed to snag 2 nights in a Grand Villa at Riviera Resort!  I'm very excited to try it out.
> 
> We still have our Dec 1 - 6 reservations at our beloved Lodge.  Any groupie events happening then?  I'm all in!



Hi Hollis!  Nice to "see" you and hope you're all doing well.  I wonder how well I'd have done in school if going to Castleview Elementary?   Love the name though!  

For Dec I had a crazy idea to try out NYE.    We'll see if we chicken out or not.   

Enjoy the GV stay!


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> I have returned!  Did you miss me?



Well of course we missed you!  And there are some Groupies at WDW during your trip dates in December, so I'm sure you can get together with them.  

And I love the name of the school.  I wonder if tuition is higher if you have a classroom on the "Theme Park View" side of the building?


----------



## sleepydog25

ErinC said:


> Yes, our anniversary is December 17, so always peak Christmas season everywhere. Airfare to Hawaii for our anniversary trip last year was killer.
> 
> Sleepy, glad you are recuperating well. It's so hard to be "stuck" at home when you are accustomed to being on the go all the time. I took your advice, registered for the Disney Princess Challenge race this morning.  DH was all about doing both races. Of course, he just did a Half Ironman in Chattanooga 2 weekends ago. He's a little more into his training than I am. Hopefully, I won't regret it too much. They already had merchandise previews when you registered. It looks as though the 10K is Pocahontas themed, the 1/2 is Cinderella, and the Challenge items had the three fairies on them. I was tempted to actually order some merchandise, but I'll just wait. I'm glad I booked our room for that weekend awhile back, there are no studios available at BR right now for that weekend. The combo of the race, Mardi Gras, and President's Day are going to make for some serious crowds. They may be worse than our usual Easter trip.


Upon re-reading your post, I see where you did a quick scroll through merchandise being offered for the race. I think you've done one (or more) of these races before, and perhaps you didn't have any issues, but for our race, a lot of the merchandise was sold out by the time we got to the actual venue. We were surprised at how many items were already sold out before noon. In fact, on the way into the expo, we saw numerous people with boxes of goodies walking out. It was tres frustrating to find so many items gone first thing in the morning. Of course, all those items wind up on eBay for way more than the original cost. Anyway, I thought it worth noting.

Cool front here in the mountains of southwest Virginia--mostly sunny yesterday but the temp topped out around 70. Same for today, with temps perhaps 3-4 degrees warmer. The warmer, moister air comes in Wednesday bringing soggy conditions the next few days. That front moving up from Mexico into Texas will supposedly then sweep east/northeast. Stay safe, Groupies!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Hey *Hollis!*  Great to hear from you!  Give our best to *Toni & Jessy.*  So sorry DiznyDi & I will miss you this December.  We have a whole family trip planned for November, so we will miss our December Lodge experience - first time since 2008!  Dang.  Enjoy your Grand Villa.


----------



## ErinC

wildernessDad said:


> I have returned!  Did you miss me?  I have missed you!  We're still living a stone's throw away from the Magic Kingdom.  They are constructing an Elementary School behind our house.  They gave it a name the other day - 'Castleview Elementary'.  Sounds about right!


Oh, I want to teach children in an elementary school with a theme park view from my room! Just kidding, I would be worthless. We'd be field tripping every single day.



sleepydog25 said:


> Upon re-reading your post, I see where you did a quick scroll through merchandise being offered for the race. I think you've done one (or more) of these races before, and perhaps you didn't have any issues, but for our race, a lot of the merchandise was sold out by the time we got to the actual venue. We were surprised at how many items were already sold out before noon. In fact, on the way into the expo, we saw numerous people with boxes of goodies walking out. It was tres frustrating to find so many items gone first thing in the morning. Of course, all those items wind up on eBay for way more than the original cost. Anyway, I thought it worth noting.



I did not purchase any merchandise when I registered, but I did like the look of it. We did not get to the expo until Saturday last year, and a lot of the items were sold out. Honestly though, I really didn't like most of what I saw. The only thing I really wanted was a Mickey head magnet with 13.1 on it, and they didn't even have those. They had this hot pink castle design that was not cute. I left with a run Disney Christmas ornament. Oh well, probably saved me a few bucks. This year they are previewing Mickey head magnets with the 19.1 and the three fairies on them that are really cute. I may break down and preorder one of those. This year though, we should be able to get to the expo on Friday morning, so hopefully the selection will be better, and my opportunity to spend money on all things Disney will be available to me again. 

The temps here in South Alabama today are pushing into the low 90's on a daily basis. It's warm, very warm!

I had a young teacher friend call me yesterday. Her youngest sister just graduated from high school, and her parents want to do a graduation trip to Disney for the family. They have never been to DW, they are family of 5, and they want to go the week of July 4th. I wasn't even sure what to tell her at this point. You would never want to discourage a trip the World, but I hate to see someone that has never been go in the heat of the summer, during a peak week, and they have planned nothing at 30 days out. I priced a couple of options for her on the Disney website, but being in the DVC world, I don't even know how those "other" people go about their trips!


----------



## Granny

ErinC said:


> I had a young teacher friend call me yesterday. Her youngest sister just graduated from high school, and her parents want to do a graduation trip to Disney for the family. They have never been to DW, they are family of 5, and they want to go the week of July 4th. I wasn't even sure what to tell her at this point. You would never want to discourage a trip the World, but I hate to see someone that has never been go in the heat of the summer, during a peak week, and they have planned nothing at 30 days out. I priced a couple of options for her on the Disney website, but being in the DVC world, I don't even know how those "other" people go about their trips!



Funny that you should relate this story today.  Yesterday I was approached by a friend and his wife who indicated they are thinking about a two-day trip to WDW_* in a couple of weeks!  *_And they've never been to WDW.  They knew I was a WDW "expert" and were looking for some tips.

I was trying to give them some tips, but they don't know where they are staying, or even what parks they want to visit.    I tried to tell them that they need to figure out what parks they want to go to, get some tickets and get Fast Passes now!  They just didn't get it.  So I know that they will show up in mid-June, the parks will be jammed, wait times will be long and they'll feel that they've wasted a ton of money (4 kids aged 10 years and up).   I told them to be prepared to get up very early (especially if staying off-site) and do the rope drop each day to get to some of their most coveted attractions.

It just wasn't registering with them.  Towards the end of our conversation, they mentioned that they were also thinking of spending an afternoon at Universal Studios since their daughter is a big Harry Potter fan.  I think at that point I was just speechless.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ErinC said:


> I had a young teacher friend call me yesterday. Her youngest sister just graduated from high school, and her parents want to do a graduation trip to Disney for the family. They have never been to DW, they are family of 5, and they want to go the week of July 4th. I wasn't even sure what to tell her at this point. You would never want to discourage a trip the World, but I hate to see someone that has never been go in the heat of the summer, during a peak week, and they have planned nothing at 30 days out. I priced a couple of options for her on the Disney website, but being in the DVC world, I don't even know how those "other" people go about their trips!



There may be some hope for them as more than once recently I've read posts from people saying that the days around the 4th are not that busy - especially following the 4th as I recall.    I'd expect the worst will be the 3rd and the 4th and if those other posters are right it might be an ok time.   Crowdwise at least!  Heatwise?  Whew!  But if summer is when you can go then not much choice.


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> Funny that you should relate this story today.  Yesterday I was approached by a friend and his wife who indicated they are thinking about a two-day trip to WDW_* in a couple of weeks!  *_And they've never been to WDW.  They knew I was a WDW "expert" and were looking for some tips.
> 
> I was trying to give them some tips, but they don't know where they are staying, or even what parks they want to visit.    I tried to tell them that they need to figure out what parks they want to go to, get some tickets and get Fast Passes now!  They just didn't get it.  So I know that they will show up in mid-June, the parks will be jammed, wait times will be long and they'll feel that they've wasted a ton of money (4 kids aged 10 years and up).   I told them to be prepared to get up very early (especially if staying off-site) and do the rope drop each day to get to some of their most coveted attractions.
> 
> It just wasn't registering with them.  Towards the end of our conversation, they mentioned that they were also thinking of spending an afternoon at Universal Studios since their daughter is a big Harry Potter fan.  I think at that point I was just speechless.



There will always be these types of people who don't plan. They don't want to plan. 
They'll put out thousands and then come home complaining that Disney is overrated,  overcrowded, and that their group didn't get to do what they wanted to do. #NotYourFault 

You can prepare them as much as possible, but they won't hear it and frankly it is a bit too late for most of that. Just wish them well and advise them to take lots of pictures (since chances are slim to none that they'll ever return). I do blame Disney for half of this, but I knew people who had this approach to a WDW trip even before all the planning came along. Their experiences wern't any better.


----------



## Dizny Dad

I, too, have been approached by those that think I am a "Disney Expert".  Trying to explain what you have learned in the last 15 years about getting around the Happiest Place on Earth can be overwhelming, for both!  Most have been those who will try it ONCE; come home and unfold their story of an overcrowded, confusing, and expensive trip (never heading your advice or tips).  But a few have touched base with me a year or so out that have allowed a few meeting describing small bites about the adventure that they could digest.  I now just recommend that they go on line, do some research, then come ask some questions.  I seems to have always worked out best when they do a little on their own first.  But let's face it, if you don't like crowds, don't like spending $10 for a hot dog, and find a long day not to your liking, don't go to Disney.


----------



## sleepydog25

Must be a busy time for Groupies given there were no posts for nearly 41 hours! Our days until HHI are slipping by, though not as quickly as *Luv* wishes. In related news, we started a count down chain, though not specifically just for this trip. I've another year left to teach before calling it quits, and it's about that time we're going to figure out just where we want to be--the mountains of southwest VA probably ain't it. Anyway, we started a chain where each loop is one week, so you can imagine how slowly those loops are coming off. Each Friday, we pour a small glass of wine--well, *Luv's* is small--and remove a loop. 

In quick recovery news, I did a total of 2+ miles yesterday, splitting the distance between a morning walk and an evening one. Feeling a bit stronger each day. 
Cheers!


----------



## Dizny Dad

sleepydog25 said:


> Must be a busy time for Groupies given there were no posts for nearly 41 hours!  . . . . . . . .



I noticed it too!  Just goes to show that Springing into Summer is at full speed!

*Sleepy *- good to hear you are feeling better!  And it sounds like you and I have the same countdown into the next phase.  331 and counting!


----------



## sleepydog25

I think you have about 40 days on me, *Dad*! I'll have to wait until the end of the school year, and given we almost always have 5-10 snow days to make up each year, that would put my count at about 370 +/-.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> I think you have about 40 days on me, *Dad*! I'll have to wait until the end of the school year, and given we almost always have 5-10 snow days to make up each year, that would put my count at about 370 +/-.



If you don't have all those extra days it sounds like you will be removing multiple links all at once?  How many glasses of wine will go with that?


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> If you don't have all those extra days it sounds like you will be removing multiple links all at once?  How many glasses of wine will go with that?


Glasses? You mean bottles, right?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Glasses? You mean bottles, right?



Yes, I spell check must have changed it.


----------



## sleepydog25

Something extra to celebrate at the *Sleepy* household tonight. . .as some of you may recall, one of my activities this spring was the varsity girls tennis team coach. While we did better than anticipated--making it to regionals--my top-seeded girl advanced to the 1A (small school) 1A state championship which was held today. I couldn't go due to my back--aarrghhh!--but she won! So very proud of her, naturally. And, she's just a junior, so if she chooses, she can try for a repeat next year.


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> Something extra to celebrate at the *Sleepy* household tonight. . .as some of you may recall, one of my activities this spring was the varsity girls tennis team coach. While we did better than anticipated--making it to regionals--my top-seeded girl advanced to the 1A (small school) 1A state championship which was held today. I couldn't go due to my back--aarrghhh!--but she won! So very proud of her, naturally. And, she's just a junior, so if she chooses, she can try for a repeat next year.



That's so awesome! Are there nationals?


----------



## Dizny Dad

Great news *Sleepy* - but so sorry that your back impacts on your activities.

As to next year as a senior - oh, the pressure is on!


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> That's so awesome! Are there nationals?


Nope, just the state. What I love about this girl is that she's gracious to her opponents and has fun on the court; however, she is relentless while smiling.  Her opponents almost universally like her even as she makes short work of them. Here is her scorecard starting in district tourney through the state championship:
DISTRICT
1st round - bye (as top seed)
Semifinal - 6-2, 6-0
Final - 6-2, 6-1
REGIONAL
1st round - bye (top seed)
Semifinal - 6-2, 6-1
Final - 6-1, 6-2
STATE 
Semifinal - 6-2, 6-1
Championship - 6-2, 6-2

Not bad. Not bad at all. 

In Disney/Lodge news, I keep seeing the topic of the bike path to FW coming up on various sites. I hate breaking the bad news to them--mostly runners--that there is no actual place to run at WL now except in a loop on the sidewalks at the resort. Remember when Wilderness Lodge was synonymous with actual "wilderness?"  Disney has been slowly eroding that aspect of WL for some time, and with the advent of Reflections, I only see the situation worsening. Also, if you haven't heard, all the rides at DHS are moving to Tier 1; all that will be left as Tier 2 are shows. Not a fan.

And on that rosy note, have a great weekend, Groupies!


----------



## Granny

Sleepy...glad to hear that your recovery is progressing well, and that your tennis squad had a successful year.  That young lady who won state sounds like a great individual in addition to having a super talent for tennis!




sleepydog25 said:


> Also, if you haven't heard, all the rides at DHS are moving to Tier 1; all that will be left as Tier 2 are shows. Not a fan.




I did see this, and it is really undermining the entire benefit of the FP+ system.  Basically, when it started, the FP+ allowed us to book 3 of our favorite attractions for a park for a day.  And the Tier 1 was just the "extra hot" attraction like Toy Story Mania or Rock n Roller Coaster.

I had actually been foolish enough to hope that the Star Wars land would knock some of the current rides down to Tier 2.  I can certainly see where the new rides like Avatar Flight of Passage or any of the Star Wars rides would warrant a Tier 1 designation.   For me, they are almost discouraging anyone from going to DHS in the future.  Also not a fan.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> In Disney/Lodge news, I keep seeing the topic of the bike path to FW coming up on various sites. I hate breaking the bad news to them--mostly runners--that there is no actual place to run at WL now except in a loop on the sidewalks at the resort. Remember when Wilderness Lodge was synonymous with actual "wilderness?"  Disney has been slowly eroding that aspect of WL for some time, and with the advent of Reflections, I only see the situation worsening. Also, if you haven't heard, all the rides at DHS are moving to Tier 1; all that will be left as Tier 2 are shows. Not a fan.
> 
> And on that rosy note, have a great weekend, Groupies!



Not quite Pollyanna today are you Sleepy!  

What an amazing dominence by your tennis player!  Well done!

I still find myself saddened over the changes at Disney's Wilderness Lodge Resort and Villas.  It just isn't quite what we bought into anymore although of course the Villas themselves remain intact.  At least until the upcoming refurb in a couple of years.     The rehab center is just twisting the knife especially as once again VWL has it's amentities affected with the closure of the walking path.  Not all would understand the appeal and importance of it to the resort but I think many here do.   DVC and Disney resort management apparently don't.  A walk over to FW, visit with the horses and boat ride back or vice versa was always a must do.    



Granny said:


> I did see this, and it is really undermining the entire benefit of the FP+ system.  Basically, when it started, the FP+ allowed us to book 3 of our favorite attractions for a park for a day.  And the Tier 1 was just the "extra hot" attraction like Toy Story Mania or Rock n Roller Coaster.
> 
> I had actually been foolish enough to hope that the Star Wars land would knock some of the current rides down to Tier 2.  I can certainly see where the new rides like Avatar Flight of Passage or any of the Star Wars rides would warrant a Tier 1 designation.   For me, they are almost discouraging anyone from going to DHS in the future.  Also not a fan.



I was very surprised when I heard what they were doing to DHS FP's.  My assumption was that as a park adds more rides that they actually remove tiers.    I knew they weren't going to do anything with SWGE yet but this is a big step backwards after the positive move of dropping RnR to Tier 2 after Toy Story Land opened.   Or if they would at least would allow you to book 2 Tier 1's.


----------



## twinklebug

It does seem as though thought was not put into the tier bit at DHS. Although, this might be a way to entice folk to buy those Concierge level FastPasses which don't take into account tier, or park. Maybe they're looking at opening those up to more folk than just club level. This is where I put my bet. Modern Disney park management cannot resist the idea of creating more pay to play services.


----------



## TCRAIG

Since TSMM is my favorite ride - I too was hoping it would drop to tier2 - bummer - because Star Wars or not - I’m not planning on 2 days at HS


----------



## ErinC

I hadn't seen the news about the HS fast passes. That is awful. I hate Epcot's system too. You are forced to get FP's for things you don't even want to do. 

Did anyone else see the news about the new Epcot "Brazil" pavilion? Not sure if it's old news or not. My daughter sent it to me the other day. 

The loss of the service road between Fort Wilderness and the Lodge are making me rethink my February reservation. After the race last year, it took the disney bus almost an hour to get us back to the resort after the race. I'm not sure if the race caused a lot of closures and that was the problem or what? There were no alternate roads for the bus to take. I'm almost tempted to change reservations at the 7 month mark to another resort. Especially now that we are doing  the challenge, we'll have to deal with it two mornings in a row. If we changed, I'm not sure what we would do. I guess a monorail resort would be helpful, or even SSR would be going in the opposite direction away from the race path. I just hate to give up my lodge reservation. 

Being the obsessive planner that I am, a "new" trip may have sprung up in the last week. DD20 will be doing study abroad in the Spring of 2020 in Greece. My girls happened to notice that there is an Ironman race in Greece in April of 2020. Suddenly, I think we may be headed there over my spring break (plus some extra days). Of course the girls knew if they convinced their Dad by dangling this race in front of him, that we might actually sell him on this idea. Needless to say, we may actually fly into London or Paris (so much cheaper than Athens), then take a European flight from there to Athens. Well if we will be anywhere near Paris, I must go to Disneyland. Anyone have any recent experience with Disneyland Paris. I've read several threads on using points there, but many are old and it seems that passes aren't included anymore. If you know anything about Paris at all, please share. I'll probably break down and start another thread on the boards, but you all are my people.


----------



## Granny

By the way, here's the link to the story about FastPass tier changes at DHS:

*FastPass Tiers Changing at DHS*



twinklebug said:


> It does seem as though thought was not put into the tier bit at DHS. Although, this might be a way to entice folk to buy those Concierge level FastPasses which don't take into account tier, or park. Maybe they're looking at opening those up to more folk than just club level. This is where I put my bet. Modern Disney park management cannot resist the idea of creating more pay to play services.



I agree that longer term Disney will look to monetize the FP+ system as Universal has done.  It must kill them to sit around that table and think "how did we ever make FastPass a FREE system?"


----------



## Granny

ErinC said:


> Did anyone else see the news about the new Epcot "Brazil" pavilion? Not sure if it's old news or not. My daughter sent it to me the other day.



For those who hadn't seen it:  *Brazil Pavilion coming to EPCOT in 2022*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ErinC said:


> If you know anything about Paris at all, please share. I'll probably break down and start another thread on the boards, but you all are my people.



I've been to DL Paris but it was eons ago.  We did stay at the DL hotel which literally is right at the entrance.  I thought it was fun to visit and soooo interesting to see the differences.  Beyond that my info is so old  - Disney didn't even have control of the park at that time so you know it was awhile ago.  lol


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> For those who hadn't seen it:  *Brazil Pavilion coming to EPCOT in 2022*



Am I bad that my first thought was to wonder why they had to put it there, right at the train garden?  Yes, I'd rather have a train garden than a Pavilion that doesn't sound like it's going to have an attraction or ride.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> By the way, here's the link to the story about FastPass tier changes at DHS:
> 
> *FastPass Tiers Changing at DHS*
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that longer term Disney will look to monetize the FP+ system as Universal has done.  It must kill them to sit around that table and think "how did we ever make FastPass a FREE system?"


That's the key term--monetize. Disney has to make a buck (because they barely turn a profit anymore). On another forum, the suggestion was made that they're doing this to drive people to the shows which hold more numbers in order to quell crowding at SWGE. I only buy that a little. It would also help to keep a few actual rides as Tier 2, as well, but they're not doing that. So, my prediction is that within a year of SWGE opening, Disney will provide a sweeping change to the FP system to encourage people to pay for premium FPs.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Am I bad that my first thought was to wonder why they had to put it there, right at the train garden?  Yes, I'd rather have a train garden than a Pavilion that doesn't sound like it's going to have an attraction or ride.



Too funny!  Not sure what other real estate is available, but I do think Brazil was a good choice since South America is unrepresented at EPCOT.  And of course, it will give many tour groups a chance to visit home!  

I guess it will be like Japan or Italy where they just have some entertainment?  Weird that they would add another attraction at France  but have nothing at other countries.

On the other hand, I can see a new restaurant along the lines of Texas de Brazil would be a really big hit.


----------



## ErinC

Granny said:


> Too funny!  Not sure what other real estate is available, but I do think Brazil was a good choice since South America is unrepresented at EPCOT.  And of course, it will give many tour groups a chance to visit home!
> 
> On the other hand, I can see a new restaurant along the lines of Texas de Brazil would be a really big hit.



My comment to my daughter was, "Well all the Brazilian tour groups will have a place to hang out!"

Her comment to me was, "I hope there is a steak house involved."


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Too funny!  Not sure what other real estate is available, but I do think Brazil was a good choice since South America is unrepresented at EPCOT.  And of course, it will give many tour groups a chance to visit home!
> 
> I guess it will be like Japan or Italy where they just have some entertainment?  Weird that they would add another attraction at France  but have nothing at other countries.
> 
> On the other hand, I can see a new restaurant along the lines of Texas de Brazil would be a really big hit.



There actually are several locations still available.  The area on the otherside of Germany or the one next to that by the Outpost isn't quite as busy....and doesn't have the train garden.  But, as usual, Disney did not ask me my opinion.     

Here's a map done by Yesterland:


----------



## crvetter

KAT4DISNEY said:


> There actually are several locations still available.  The area on the otherside of Germany or the one next to that by the Outpost isn't quite as busy....and doesn't have the train garden.  But, as usual, Disney did not ask me my opinion.
> 
> Here's a map done by Yesterland:
> 
> View attachment 407200


I think the issue with the plots 3 & 2 is they have been converted as show staging for both Epcot Forever and the new permanent show (quite a bit of construction was done for those shows in that area). I think that is what you were referring to there. Also 6 no longer works because of the France expansion.

Though I do hope they move the trains somewhere; I feel like a spot could easily be found.


----------



## Flossbolna

ErinC said:


> I hadn't seen the news about the HS fast passes. That is awful. I hate Epcot's system too. You are forced to get FP's for things you don't even want to do.
> 
> Did anyone else see the news about the new Epcot "Brazil" pavilion? Not sure if it's old news or not. My daughter sent it to me the other day.
> 
> The loss of the service road between Fort Wilderness and the Lodge are making me rethink my February reservation. After the race last year, it took the disney bus almost an hour to get us back to the resort after the race. I'm not sure if the race caused a lot of closures and that was the problem or what? There were no alternate roads for the bus to take. I'm almost tempted to change reservations at the 7 month mark to another resort. Especially now that we are doing  the challenge, we'll have to deal with it two mornings in a row. If we changed, I'm not sure what we would do. I guess a monorail resort would be helpful, or even SSR would be going in the opposite direction away from the race path. I just hate to give up my lodge reservation.
> 
> Being the obsessive planner that I am, a "new" trip may have sprung up in the last week. DD20 will be doing study abroad in the Spring of 2020 in Greece. My girls happened to notice that there is an Ironman race in Greece in April of 2020. Suddenly, I think we may be headed there over my spring break (plus some extra days). Of course the girls knew if they convinced their Dad by dangling this race in front of him, that we might actually sell him on this idea. Needless to say, we may actually fly into London or Paris (so much cheaper than Athens), then take a European flight from there to Athens. Well if we will be anywhere near Paris, I must go to Disneyland. Anyone have any recent experience with Disneyland Paris. I've read several threads on using points there, but many are old and it seems that passes aren't included anymore. If you know anything about Paris at all, please share. I'll probably break down and start another thread on the boards, but you all are my people.



I am in Germany and DLP is my local park. So, I know plenty. But I have never used points there. It just does not seem to be worth it. The Disney hotels are all very expensive and some also rather basic. I still like them, but don’t expect the Sequoia Lodge for example to have the same standard as the WL. Rooms are smaller, service is more basic. 

Recently we found decent room only rates on Expedia. Through Disney they force packages on you. However, you would need tickets anyway. 

Midweek always is less crowded than weekends. But make sure to check for French school vacation and avoid those times. 

I am happy to help with any questions!


----------



## ErinC

Flossbolna said:


> I am in Germany and DLP is my local park. So, I know plenty. But I have never used points there. It just does not seem to be worth it. The Disney hotels are all very expensive and some also rather basic. I still like them, but don’t expect the Sequoia Lodge for example to have the same standard as the WL. Rooms are smaller, service is more basic.
> 
> Recently we found decent room only rates on Expedia. Through Disney they force packages on you. However, you would need tickets anyway.
> 
> Midweek always is less crowded than weekends. But make sure to check for French school vacation and avoid those times.
> 
> I am happy to help with any questions!


Thank you so much! Where would I look for French school vacations? Will 2 days be enough to see both parks? The consensus that I have read seems to be to not use points. We could possibly go March 29-31, or April 6-8. It looks like they haven't even opened the April dates for booking yet.


----------



## Flossbolna

ErinC said:


> Thank you so much! Where would I look for French school vacations? Will 2 days be enough to see both parks? The consensus that I have read seems to be to not use points. We could possibly go March 29-31, or April 6-8. It looks like they haven't even opened the April dates for booking yet.



Definitely not April 6-8. That’s the week before Easter and nearly every European country is out of school then. The days in March should be fine. I just google French school holidays and there are plenty of websites with the info. 

DLP often has offers for the packages at the hotels. They are different from country to country, but if you call the booking line you are usually able to book other country’s offers, too. 

Depending on you budget, there are also some really good off site hotels that all have shuttles to the park. We stayed at these two hotels where you get far better hotel for less money:
https://www.relais-spa.com/uk/valdeurope/http://www.hotelelysee.com/mobile/marne-la-vallee.html
Of the Disney hotels I would recommend the Newport Bay Club. This was most recently refurbished and is very nice. The Disneyland Hotel is beautiful, but the prices are crazy in my opinion. It is also a bit dated, it will get a total refresh soon. You can always plan a meal there or have a drink at the beautiful hotel bar to check it out. 

2 days are fine, especially since the Studios will have parts closed for the big expansion they are planning.


----------



## Wakey

This VWL path closure is a real bummer - the whole point of the place for us is that you can walk in wilderness (sort of) and not just walk around a car park- we already have that scenario at Animal Kingdom. It seems that Disney have very little regard for the walkers and runners amongst us, it seems the Cresent Lake and OKW/ SSR are now the only options. I cancelled my BRV stay for this reason alone.
Yes you can use treadmills, but myself and my wife struggled to get on them at AKV last year. We witnessed people literally running up and down the car park. Not for us.
I fear this path to Fort Wilderness  will never be brought back and we will never stay there.


----------



## sleepydog25

Wakey said:


> This VWL path closure is a real bummer - the whole point of the place for us is that you can walk in wilderness (sort of) and not just walk around a car park- we already have that scenario at Animal Kingdom. It seems that Disney have very little regard for the walkers and runners amongst us, it seems the Cresent Lake and OKW/ SSR are now the only options. I cancelled my BRV stay for this reason alone.
> Yes you can use treadmills, but myself and my wife struggled to get on them at AKV last year. We witnessed people literally running up and down the car park. Not for us.
> I fear this path to Fort Wilderness  will never be brought back and we will never stay there.


Hey, *Wakey*! Welcome! I couldn't agree with you more re: the trails at WL. When I first began staying there, I barely used the paved path because the sandy nature trail that paralleled the lake was a perfect place to run. Though it "ended" at a junction about 1/3 of a mile from Lodge with the advertised trail breaking right, you could still keep going along the lake on a less defined trail and follow it all the way to the CM parking lot for FW. Once construction began on the Copper Creek cabins, that trail was shut down permanently. So, I switched to hitting the paved trail up until March when they shut that down. I don't do treadmills, either, because they're tougher on knees, even strong ones like mine. 

I will say that I think the paved path will re-open once Reflections is done, as I feel they'll want to link the three resorts via a walking path. However, I'm in total agreement that Disney cares little about preserving any sort of serenity at any resort anymore. Unoccupied space means wasted opportunity to--in *Granny's* words--monetize the situation. I'm sad you canceled your reservation but, frankly, I fully understand why you would. It might, _might*, *_be worthwhile to contact Disney and, ahem, lodge a complaint about why you canceled your reservation where you did. It won't help in the short term, but perhaps a steady stream of concerns might further the notion about connecting all the resorts with some sort of path.


----------



## mrsswat

Have the Boulder Ridge Villas been refurbished recently? Have a reservation mid August and am wondering if I should consider other resort options. Thanks


----------



## ottawagreg

They did refurbishment about four or five years ago. Just before they started cutting the trees down to make way for cabins. Others will be able to provide more details, but it was classified as “hard assets” level of refurb. Meaning more than painting and carpets.


----------



## Flossbolna

mrsswat said:


> Have the Boulder Ridge Villas been refurbished recently? Have a reservation mid August and am wondering if I should consider other resort options. Thanks



At the last Annual Meeting it was announced that this was the schedule for upcoming refurbs:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1073295198669680640
So, if Boulder Ridge is up 2021, that means last refurb was 2014 as they are now on a every 7 years schedule.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mrsswat said:


> Have the Boulder Ridge Villas been refurbished recently? Have a reservation mid August and am wondering if I should consider other resort options. Thanks



As shared the Villas were refurbed in spring of 2014.  It was a hard goods refurb where they put in the vinyl plank flooring in the living areas of the larger villas, replaced all carpet, drapes, furniture, counter tops, tile flooring, some room accessories and painted all cabinets (that was a sloppy job though - they painted the outside but not inside!) and painted rooms.  And appliances were replaced too.  It was one of the first resort refurbs done and it wasn't 100% like BCV was but close.  They did not do the bathroom wall tiles for example.


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> On behalf of Mrs. Granny, I thank all of you for the birthday wishes.   We enjoyed a nice day at our local zoo to celebrate.


Happy (belated) Birthday Mrs. Granny!


----------



## loutoo

To my VWL loving friends.   I just realized that there isn't  a community center here.  Do they still have a place to borrow movies like at other DVC resorts?  We are enjoying our first stay here, and were looking to have a peaceful night in the room tonight.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

loutoo said:


> To my VWL loving friends.   I just realized that there isn't  a community center here.  Do they still have a place to borrow movies like at other DVC resorts?  We are enjoying our first stay here, and were looking to have a peaceful night in the room tonight.



Yes.  At the resorts that don't have community centers the movies are often at the resort shop.  In this case they are at the counter that is furthest in closest to the grocery section.


----------



## loutoo

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yes.  At the resorts that don't have community centers the movies are often at the resort shop.  In this case they are at the counter that is furthest in closest to the grocery section.


Thanks for the quick response.  You are awesome


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yes.  At the resorts that don't have community centers the movies are often at the resort shop.  In this case they are at the counter that is furthest in closest to the grocery section.


Does VWL still have blu-ray players in the rooms? We didn't have one on our last trip to Jambo CL (DVC) Was glad we brought along the Roku stick.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Does VWL still have blu-ray players in the rooms? We didn't have one on our last trip to Jambo CL (DVC) Was glad we brought along the Raku stick.



I'm not certain twinklebug but they did post refurb when I was there but it was 3 1/2 years ago! (We're finally heading back there this fall). I'm sure someone with a more recent stay can report.   I don't know what they would have done to fill in the location for them if they pulled them out.  If they did pull them though they are supposed to be available upon request at all the DVC resorts.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm not certain twinklebug but they did post refurb when I was there but it was 3 1/2 years ago! (We're finally heading back there this fall). I'm sure someone with a more recent stay can report.   I don't know what they would have done to fill in the location for them if they pulled them out.  If they did pull them though they are supposed to be available upon request at all the DVC resorts.


I agree, they should be available to borrow at the very least.


----------



## Granny

To support your comments, I've read on these boards a few times that the DVD players have been removed from the rooms but are available upon request.   




KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm not certain twinklebug but they did post refurb when I was there but it was 3 1/2 years ago! (We're finally heading back there this fall).



*Kathy*...wow, that's a long drought!

Here's hoping that you are able to break the dastardly Curse of the Room Request!  

​


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> To support your comments, I've read on these boards a few times that the DVD players have been removed from the rooms but are available upon request.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kathy*...wow, that's a long drought!
> 
> Here's hoping that you are able to break the dastardly Curse of the Room Request!
> 
> View attachment 408357​



 Thanks Granny!!!!

I'm not holding my breath but remain every hopeful. Kind of.  Ok, probably not going to happen.  

I did have a night at CCV since then otherwise we've just been on a roll with AKV, VGF and a BCV stay.  I've visited our lodge though more than once though!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Had to jump in here to warn others of the great disappointment they may encounter at DLP.  Cassey's does not serve corn dogs! (Any type!)

And, as I understand, Casey's at WDW is now serving Chicken corn dogs.    And as I have read, they supposedly don't taste much different.  But talk about _ruining lives!!_  I just have to shake my head and wonder what is happening to this world.


----------



## twinklebug

Dizny Dad said:


> Had to jump in here to warn others of the great disappointment they may encounter at DLP.  Cassey's does not serve corn dogs! (Any type!)
> 
> And, as I understand, Casey's at WDW is now serving Chicken corn dogs.  And as I have read, they supposedly don't taste much different. But talk about _ruining lives!!_ I just have to shake my head and wonder what is happening to this world.


You're too funny DDad.

Next evolution: vegan


----------



## crvetter

Dizny Dad said:


> Had to jump in here to warn others of the great disappointment they may encounter at DLP.  Cassey's does not serve corn dogs! (Any type!)
> 
> And, as I understand, Casey's at WDW is now serving Chicken corn dogs.    And as I have read, they supposedly don't taste much different.  But talk about _ruining lives!!_  I just have to shake my head and wonder what is happening to this world.


I have moderately good news for you. They reportedly switched back to the original recipe for the Corn Dogs. Apparently people were pretty upset.


----------



## Dizny Dad

crvetter said:


> I have moderately good news for you. They reportedly switched back to the original recipe for the Corn Dogs. Apparently people were pretty upset.


Thank you!             There is still hope for the future. . . . . .


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> Thank you!             There is still hope for the future. . . . . .


Or fly to CA and visit the corn dog cart in DL. . .those suckers are good (probably because they're loaded with and cooked in all sorts of bad tasty stuff).


----------



## shairpdrh

sleepydog25 said:


> Or fly to CA and visit the corn dog cart in DL. . .those suckers are good (probably because they're loaded with and cooked in all sorts of bad tasty stuff).


The cheese filled version at DL is also pretty tasty. So messy, but so good.


----------



## ottawagreg

I searched disboards home page for a forum more suited for a question on crystal arts on Main Street. I did not notice one so I’m going to smartest most experienced group on the inter web. The shop sells 3D hologram etchings. I saw them at Christmas. One display was a softball. My baby girl and I (coach) have many memories of her career in fast pitch softball.

My question is, does anyone know if I can bring a JPEG file on a thumb drive or do they only etch from prints?

She’s going away to university this fall and I’m grabbing for a few things to hold onto when she is gone.

Thanks. You all are the best.


----------



## twinklebug

ottawagreg said:


> I searched disboards home page for a forum more suited for a question on crystal arts on Main Street. I did not notice one so I’m going to smartest most experienced group on the inter web. The shop sells 3D hologram etchings. I saw them at Christmas. One display was a softball. My baby girl and I (coach) have many memories of her career in fast pitch softball.
> 
> My question is, does anyone know if I can bring a JPEG file on a thumb drive or do they only etch from prints?
> 
> She’s going away to university this fall and I’m grabbing for a few things to hold onto when she is gone.
> 
> Thanks. You all are the best.


Hi Greg, so nice of you to say this group is the "smartest most experienced" I have to say I agree! They also have the best attitudes of most anywhere.

I love the Arribas brothers workshops. The one on Main Street in the Magic Kingdom especially as that is where I was introduced to the hypnotic state of watching the glassblowing artists create bowls, vases and ornaments.

They have a website and a phone number and email to contact them at at the bottom. I suggest you do this to get the most current information. *https://www.arribas.com/*Those school sporting years stick with a parent, and even moreso if you've been involved with coaching. What you're considering sounds like a wonderful momento.


----------



## sleepydog25

Hi, *Greg*! Great memories of my daughter playing tennis through her high school years, and I was able to make 90% of her matches. Ironically, I was never the coach until this year. . .and, naturally, she was off to Bates by then. As for our group and attitude: I agree wholeheartedly. This is such a wonderful bunch of people with a vast breadth of knowledge. It's hard to find a better bunch anywhere on social media, certainly not one who feels like family. Best wishes in your quest, *Greg. *


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> Had to jump in here to warn others of the great disappointment they may encounter at DLP.  Cassey's does not serve corn dogs! (Any type!)
> 
> And, as I understand, Casey's at WDW is now serving Chicken corn dogs.    And as I have read, they supposedly don't taste much different.  But talk about _ruining lives!!_  I just have to shake my head and wonder what is happening to this world.


LOL!!  What is this world coming too



sleepydog25 said:


> Or fly to CA and visit the corn dog cart in DL. . .those suckers are good (probably because they're loaded with and cooked in all sorts of bad tasty stuff).


I loved the one I had out there.  Good idea Sleepy, lets all plan a groupie meet in DL for a corndog


----------



## Dizny Dad




----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ottawagreg said:


> I searched disboards home page for a forum more suited for a question on crystal arts on Main Street. I did not notice one so I’m going to smartest most experienced group on the inter web. The shop sells 3D hologram etchings. I saw them at Christmas. One display was a softball. My baby girl and I (coach) have many memories of her career in fast pitch softball.
> 
> My question is, does anyone know if I can bring a JPEG file on a thumb drive or do they only etch from prints?
> 
> She’s going away to university this fall and I’m grabbing for a few things to hold onto when she is gone.
> 
> Thanks. You all are the best.



We in our family have all spent a fair amount of time in that store being amazed by the beautiful items!  Sorry I cannot add any helpful information but would love to hear what you find out.  Hopefully they can help you with the gift  you are looking for!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Or fly to CA and visit the corn dog cart in DL. . .those suckers are good (probably because they're loaded with and cooked in all sorts of bad tasty stuff).



Those suckers are good!  (and I've never otherwise been a fan of corn dogs - absolutely avoided them)  My preference is their hot link sausage version.  YUM!


----------



## ottawagreg

twinklebug said:


> Hi Greg, so nice of you to say this group is the "smartest most experienced" I have to say I agree! They also have the best attitudes of most anywhere.
> 
> I love the Arribas brothers workshops. The one on Main Street in the Magic Kingdom especially as that is where I was introduced to the hypnotic state of watching the glassblowing artists create bowls, vases and ornaments.
> 
> They have a website and a phone number and email to contact them at at the bottom. I suggest you do this to get the most current information. *https://www.arribas.com/*Those school sporting years stick with a parent, and even moreso if you've been involved with coaching. What you're considering sounds like a wonderful momento.


THANK YOU!  this is the type of info i was searching for.  I am grateful for you help.  We fly down on the 28th and I am trying to get my act together.  I will start there and see what i can find out.  Thank you very much.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I am so glad to have come here to read the corn dog discussion!  I love them!!


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Those suckers are good!  (and I've never otherwise been a fan of corn dogs - absolutely avoided them)  My preference is their hot link sausage version.  YUM!


Same here.  I cant stand the fact the dogs are barely warm, let alone cooked inside all that dough.  But DL, now they now how to fix em!  Crispy on the outside, nice and done on the inside.


----------



## Corinne

Congratulations to Granny and his St. Louis Blues on their big win. I texted him this morning, (probably too early with the time difference come to think of it!]  I went to bed during the second period 

Fifty-two years is a long time to wait for the Cup, so enjoy Granny!


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> Congratulations to Granny and his St. Louis Blues on their big win. I texted him this morning, (probably too early with the time difference come to think of it!]  I went to bed during the second period
> 
> Fifty-two years is a long time to wait for the Cup, so enjoy Granny!



*Corinne*...you are so gracious!  We are beyond excited in the St. Louis area and I'm happy to report that the all-night street celebrations didn't result in any issues.   At this point in my life, I just watched them on television.


----------



## sleepydog25

Congrats on the Blues, *Granny*!  Now, if only the Cards would start showing some signs of life. . .


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Yes, congrats on the Blues @Granny !  I have a very unhappy DH around the house but he'll recover.  I think.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yes, congrats on the Blues @Granny !  I have a very unhappy DH around the house but he'll recover.  I think.



Well, I can understand that.  Boston fans have had a long drought of about 4 months since it's last championship parade!


----------



## Dizny Dad

OK *Granny*; time to start preparing to defend the title . . . it is never too early.  And remember, the only way to go is down from here.  But Congrats!

*Corrine*; great fight! 

Now if I only knew what we were talking about . . . .


----------



## Corinne

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yes, congrats on the Blues @Granny !  I have a very unhappy DH around the house but he'll recover.  I think.



Same here Kathy, and two very sad sons too.  We are a big hockey family, and this one hurts, but it is pretty great to see a team win after so long. The Blues goalie was phenomenal last night.


----------



## jimmytammy

I admit, not much of a hockey fan, growing up in the South and all. But we do go to Hurricanes games from time to time.  I watched a few of the Canes playoff matches on TV, and once the Bruins hit town, I felt no one could touch them.  So the Blues must be one h$## of a team to have eliminated them.
Congrats Granny!!  
But I cant pull myself to say go Cards, they have been a thorn in the side of this Braves fan for a long time


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> I admit, not much of a hockey fan, growing up in the South and all. But we do go to Hurricanes games from time to time.  I watched a few of the Canes playoff matches on TV, and once the Bruins hit town, I felt no one could touch them.  So the Blues must be one h$## of a team to have eliminated them.
> Congrats Granny!!
> But I cant pull myself to say go Cards, they have been a thorn in the side of this Braves fan for a long time


Yeah, we've had this discussion before, *JT!  *Of course, it's been awhile since St. Louis baseball has been relevant.


----------



## Granny

Okay, my last post about the Blues.    The team's theme song this year was Laura Branigan's "Gloria" (too long a story to relate here as to why).  So when the Blues won the championship the other night, St. Louis' main outdoor theater venue was in the middle of "Guys & Dolls".   At intermission, the cast broke character and came out to celebrate the victory with a rendition of "Gloria" and some fireworks.  Just gives an indication of how big this thing was in these parts.







I will now quit talking hockey and return you to your regularly scheduled thread.  




.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I think I have to stick on the baseball and championship talk for a moment @Granny , @sleepydog25 and @jimmytammy .  I have plenty of recollection of St. Louis Cardinals doing just fine in what I'd call fairly recent years.  Yes, 8 years since they won their last WS and another 5 years I think before that.  With 30 teams that ain't so bad.  IMO.  Braves are not too far ahead of us though Jimmy!  

So let's talk Minnesota:
Hockey Stanley cups?  Zero  Hockey.  In Minnesota.  Zero.  At one time I think half the NHL players came from Minnesota!
Football Super Bowl Championships?  Zero.
Basketball?  One has to go back to the Lakers before they headed for sunny So. Cal.
For Twins fans - 28 years.
Who wants to one up me on these?!   (I guess we'll probably lose to someone on this too!  )  

Yay for the Minnesota Lynx though!


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I think I have to stick on the baseball and championship talk for a moment @Granny , @sleepydog25 and @jimmytammy .  I have plenty of recollection of St. Louis Cardinals doing just fine in what I'd call fairly recent years.  Yes, 8 years since they won their last WS and another 5 years I think before that.  With 30 teams that ain't so bad.  IMO.  Braves are not too far ahead of us though Jimmy!
> 
> So let's talk Minnesota:
> Hockey Stanley cups?  Zero  Hockey.  In Minnesota.  Zero.  At one time I think half the NHL players came from Minnesota!
> Football Super Bowl Championships?  Zero.
> Basketball?  One has to go back to the Lakers before they headed for sunny So. Cal.
> For Twins fans - 28 years.
> Who wants to one up me on these?!   (I guess we'll probably lose to someone on this too!  )



I will never whine about the Cardinals not winning.  We've been very spoiled by them.    But I agree that is a pretty long drought for Minnesota in the "big four" sports.   I'll happily cheer them on in future playoffs!  





> Yay for the Minnesota Lynx though!



I'd say so!  The team won the WNBA title in 2011, 2013, 2015, and 2017.  So since this is an odd year, I guess they're due again!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> I will never whine about the Cardinals not winning.  We've been very spoiled by them.    But I agree that is a pretty long drought for Minnesota in the "big four" sports.   I'll happily cheer them on in future playoffs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say so!  The team won the WNBA title in 2011, 2013, 2015, and 2017.  So since this is an odd year, I guess they're due again!



Thank you Granny!  We need all the cheers we can get!!!  

That would be awesome for the Lynx but like all good franchise runs they have had their top stars aging and retiring.  Never say never but odds are very much against them to continue that streak.  It was fun while it lasted though!


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I think I have to stick on the baseball and championship talk for a moment @Granny , @sleepydog25 and @jimmytammy .  I have plenty of recollection of St. Louis Cardinals doing just fine in what I'd call fairly recent years.  Yes, 8 years since they won their last WS and another 5 years I think before that.  With 30 teams that ain't so bad.  IMO.  Braves are not too far ahead of us though Jimmy!
> 
> So let's talk Minnesota:
> Hockey Stanley cups?  Zero  Hockey.  In Minnesota.  Zero.  At one time I think half the NHL players came from Minnesota!
> Football Super Bowl Championships?  Zero.
> Basketball?  One has to go back to the Lakers before they headed for sunny So. Cal.
> For Twins fans - 28 years.
> Who wants to one up me on these?!   (I guess we'll probably lose to someone on this too!  )
> 
> Yay for the Minnesota Lynx though!


True enough! I've been around long enough to know who started for them in the mid-60s and to totally dislike the name Denkinger.  However, it's the standards to which one grows accustomed. I do wish Tarkenton had won a Super Bowl as I liked him a lot.


----------



## Corinne

Kathy, it is surprising, I agree MN is a breeding ground for hockey players!


----------



## Granny

Just wanted to wish all the Groupie Dads a very Happy Father's Day!


----------



## jimmytammy

Late to the get together again, but Happy Fathers Day to all the great Dads here!!


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> True enough! I've been around long enough to know who started for them in the mid-60s and to totally dislike the name Denkinger.  However, it's the standards to which one grows accustomed. I do wish Tarkenton had won a Super Bowl as I liked him a lot.


KAT, I was a Tarkenton fan too growing up.  I have a soft spot for the Vikings(until, they play the Skins or the Panthers).  I got the pleasure of seeing them against the Panthers final game of the season a few yrs back when Brett Favre was the QB.  It may as well have been played in MN as it was a very cold night, by NC standards.  But a thrill to see an old school NFL team, along with the Gunslinger in action!


----------



## ErinC

Been checking in on the groupies. I guess I really need to brush up on hockey. No idea what you people are talking about!  Congrats to Granny on his team though! Happy Belated to Father's Day to all the groupie dads. DH had a pretty good day. I always struggle with what to get him, because he tells me he needs something and then promptly goes out and buys it! I did pull a big surprise off though this year. We have been saying for years that our home office needed help. It was a hodgepodge of furniture and other assorted junk. I secretly ordered an entire office set, a desk, 2 bookshelves, and printer stand online. My middle DD helped me pick it out. It was delivered on Thursday while DH was at work. Of course it ALL had to be assembled. We moved all the boxes into two of my daughters bedrooms and assembled most of it on Thursday and Friday while DH was at work. Saturday while he was completing a bike race, we pulled everything out of the office and put all the new stuff in. He had no idea and was so surprised. I'm pretty happy with how it all turned out too. Of course, it's sort of my office too. At least I won't rush to shut the door every time company comes to the house.

Did anyone see the post on instagram about the possible removal of Country Bear Jamboree? They mentioned a possible Toy Story show in its place. Not sure how I feel about it. It kind of makes me sad to see another "oldie" attraction go by the wayside, but then I couldn't tell you the last time I stopped to go in and watch the show. Same type of thing with Tiki Birds, haven't watched it in years. I have incredible memories of watching Country Bears with my family as a little girl. My favorite part was when the cute little girl bear would drop down on her swing from the ceiling. I will never walk by Tiki Birds without thinking of taking my aunt to WDW for the first time. She was probably in her 50's then. I can remember her singing along, "Let's all sing like the birdies sing." My mom and I laughed so hard at her. We still talk about it to this day. But I don't think my kids have the love for these old attractions like I do. They love the rides and tolerate some of the shows with me.

Oh and one more thing, the trip to DLP is going to happen. I haven't booked anything yet, but we'll be there the end of March.


----------



## Granny

*Erin*...what a great Father's Day present for your husband!   And going to the effort of assembling it in secret...I'm sure that was no small task!  Very nice, and I'm sure you'll enjoy your new office environment a lot.  

As for the Country Bear Jamboree...I see this article on WDW News Today site:  Country Bear Jamboree going bye bye?

I'm not sure why they would make yet another Toy Story attraction.   Seems like they've leveraged that movie plenty already.  I guess they sat around and tried to figure out what would fit in Frontierland and could only come up with Woody & Jessie and of course old Bullseye.  

I agree completely that we haven't stepped foot in Country Bear Jamboree for a few years now.  It is an iconic show, but clearly very "old school".   Hopefully they will do a great job with whatever goes in there.  I will definitely miss their rendition of "Blood on the Saddle".


----------



## jimmytammy

This is sad news.  I love CBJ.  Its a part of Disney history.  I know Walt said the parks should be ever changing and if he were alive today he very well may say its time has come for the bears.  But I love the history of the company, and its old school attractions in the parks.  Along with the new, fascinating, thrilling attractions, the old, the cheesy, has a place too.
We frequent CBJ as its a cool spot in the heat, its always attainable and its got Big Al.  What else do we need?


----------



## twinklebug

You're thinking like me JT... I'm hoping that rumor about CBJ is just that: rumor. Disney has many attractions that should be re-worked and upgraded (Journey into imagination and speedway), but CBJ is not one of them particularly in the Florida heat when families need a cool, quiet place to sit back and be entertained at the spur of the moment. Changing it up for popularity's sake goes against that.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I had been subscribed to the thread about the AP preview for SWGE and just went to check out all the new activitiy on that.  EXPLOSION!!!  Did you all see the AP price increases WDW threw up over night?  $200 increase on a platinum and $90 on a Gold (or so people are saying - I didn't verify yet).  And I appear to need a Platinum for the next year.   

I don't know.  I had debated and finally decided to sign back up for a Universal AP in April when they had an offer for 18 months.  I may start "working" things more and filter in more Universal days.  Also had visited Sea World a year and a half ago for the first time in ages and ages and enjoyed it.  It was always tough to add those 2 in when adding days at WDW were so cheap but I think it's evened out now and possibly swung the other direction.  I guess an ultimate win for me in expanding out a bit.  Definitely some reevaluating of the numbers to see how it will work.


----------



## DVC Jen

We got back home on Saturday after 12 nights at the World.  Our first 2 nights were non park nights.  We stayed at POR for the first time.  Really nice resort.  We enjoyed it a lot.  There were things I would have liked to do that we didn't have time for.  We were only there a day and a half - not nearly enough time to fully explore and experience all it has to offer.

Then we transferred to BWV (first stay there as well).  We had a really nice 1bedroom overlooking the boardwalk.  We were on  the 3rd floor right above the Screen Door store.  It was a bit noisy a few nights when the performers were there, but they were always finished by 10pm.  So it was all good.

We did early morning magic on our first park day and were able to get quite a bit done.  The line for 7DMT was longer than I was expecting but we still got to ride it twice. Breakfast was better than I was expecting after reading so many reviews about it. Not it wasn't wonderful, but for what it was - it was pretty good.   I thought the eggs were better than what we had in the buffet on a Disney cruise - or maybe I was just really hungry.   

We also did DAH at the MK.  It was the first Villians night.  This we really enjoyed.  Everything and I mean everything (we didn't do 7DMT again) we did was a walk on.  The longest line of the night was waiting for snacks.  We aren't really into all of the character stuff so I can't report on that.  However seeing the dragon moving around was pretty cool.  The "overlay" on Pirates and Space Mountain were more hype than overlay in my opinion.  For Pirates it was just some live pirates that interacted in the line and one on the ride.  I didn't go on Space Mountain but Ian and Kylie (our oldest) said it was just pitch black with some spooky laughter.  All in all we really enjoyed it and would do it again.

We had some interesting FP issued this trip. We missed Rivers of Light because after about 3-5 minutes the audio just stopped.  That was a bummer but we got an anytime FP to use because of it.  It took us 4 times with 3 anytime FP to get a ride on Test Track.  3 times because of weather and once because the ride went down.  We got an anytime FP because of weather from 7DMT and then the Laugh Floor took it instead of the FP we had booked for it.  We didn't realize that until we were back in line for 7DMT and it said we didn't have a FP.  The CM looked it up and saw what happened and we were allowed on.

We did try the new Storybook character meal at Artist Point.  We were there for right around 90 minutes and not one - NOT ONE single character came by.  We were not even told a time to go see the Queen.  Our meal was finished and our server asked if we saw all the characters. When we told him we hadn't seen any he told us they would be around shortly. Well we were done and really didn't feel like sitting there waiting so we left.  I can't remember what Kylie had but Ian and I both had the steak and it was good.  The food was good, Service good. Character interaction - LOL  well.....       I miss the old Artist Point and even vocalized that to our server.  He didn't come right out and say it of course, but we could tell he agreed with the words he used as we were discussing it.  So to end this topic on a high note - at least the food was good! 

Crowds were lighter than expected with the exception of Pandora and Toy Story land.  I think if we had young kids we would have liked Toy Story land more.  As is though - we didn't linger.  We used our FP's and left.

All in all it was a good trip.  We enjoyed both POR and BWV.  Of course neither come close to touching our heart like our beloved lodge but it was a nice change.  We would stay at both again.

It is nice to be home.  We were gone 15 days total with travel days included.  I missed my dogs and was worried about my newest hobby - my freshwater fish tanks.  Both are fine.  Now as I sit here I am missing WDW and I am really missing the mattress on that bed at BWV!  I think in my next life I need to be filthy rich so I can afford a house in Golden Oaks.  I could have my pets and Disney at the same time.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Ok - have to be fair to Disney.  Looks like the increase for DVC Platinum pass was _only_ $150.  It's $225 for non-DVC/FL.


----------



## sleepydog25

@DVC Jen Glad to hear you had a wonderful trip despite some snafus along the way. I would have been totally miffed had we not gotten any character interaction. To be fair, I have no intentions of ever setting foot in AP again as long as it's a character meal. It's emotional reasoning that makes me say that, but what is Disney if not overly emotional in its appeal? Glad all the other things worked out for you. 

@KAT4DISNEY Yeah, read about the increases. Hmmm. I know Disney is a business, and they're in it to make money. I don't want to gripe too much, but they're price increases for darn near everything have been a non-stop assault on pocketbooks. Whereas they feel the need to earn billions in profits each year, I can tell you my wages and retirement plans can't keep up. Eventually, I think we're going to have to say goodbye. We still have another 2, maybe 3 years left of wish list trips we want to take (such as our Disney holiday cruise this year), but after that, we're seriously considering dumping Disney and exploring new adventures. How many percent has Disney raised just ticket prices the past five years vice how much have they expanded the parks? But, that's life in the business world. Like *Jen*, on a kinder note, we're headed to HHI in just a few weeks and really looking forward to the fresh seafood there.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Ok - have to be fair to Disney.  Looks like the increase for DVC Platinum pass was _only_ $150.  It's $225 for non-DVC/FL.


I've been entertained (bad word?) by these changes to pricing.  We all know what Disney is thinking ... Star Wars, changes to Epcot, WDW's 50th... cha-ching! 
I'm curious though ... have they really gone overboard on this one? Will they be able to sustain the value for the price being demanded? Are they alienating too many AP holders with this change?

Being honest with myself here, I don't see how I'll be able to afford going into the parks for much longer, not if I plan on treating my family to passes as I always have.
I have a small handful of tickets and passes left. When they're gone I'm also in the group that may have to bid the parks adios.

Maybe the best move is to move to Florida and work for the mouse in my retirement, that way I earn benefits to be able to go in and enjoy the parks every so often.


----------



## Corinne

DVC Jen said:


> Now as I sit here I am missing WDW and I am really missing the mattress on that bed at BWV!  I think in my next life I need to be filthy rich so I can afford a house in Golden Oaks.  I could have my pets and Disney at the same time.



LOL Jen! I would love it too...we could be neighbors! Sounds like you had a great trip!


----------



## Muushka

Hi Groupies  

I came on the boards to say that yesterday we sold our last DVC contract.  Reading the past couple of posts sounds like the Mouse may be out pricing their biggest fans.  Sad really.  We (Mr Muush) were reminiscing last night about all the great vacations we had at VWL.  I'm not sure if we will ever even see Boulder Creek or whatever they call it.  I guess we are just too set in our ways!  But we have all of those great memories and especially the times when we had meets down there.  Remember the time we had an honored guest;  Ranger Stan?  That was so much fun.

Happy trails to all at the Lodge and everywhere!


----------



## tgropp

Muushka said:


> Hi Groupies
> 
> I came on the boards to say that yesterday we sold our last DVC contract.  Reading the past couple of posts sounds like the Mouse may be out pricing their biggest fans.  Sad really.  We (Mr Muush) were reminiscing last night about all the great vacations we had at VWL.  I'm not sure if we will ever even see Boulder Creek or whatever they call it.  I guess we are just too set in our ways!  But we have all of those great memories and especially the times when we had meets down there.  Remember the time we had an honored guest;  Ranger Stan?  That was so much fun.
> 
> Happy trails to all at the Lodge and everywhere!




Having been a WDW visitor since 1980 and DVC for 12 of those years, I can’t see myself giving Disney  any more of my money than I have to. The times they are a changin


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> Hi Groupies
> 
> I came on the boards to say that yesterday we sold our last DVC contract.  Reading the past couple of posts sounds like the Mouse may be out pricing their biggest fans.  Sad really.  We (Mr Muush) were reminiscing last night about all the great vacations we had at VWL.  I'm not sure if we will ever even see Boulder Creek or whatever they call it.  I guess we are just too set in our ways!  But we have all of those great memories and especially the times when we had meets down there.  Remember the time we had an honored guest;  Ranger Stan?  That was so much fun.
> 
> Happy trails to all at the Lodge and everywhere!


Hey, *Muush*! It's all anecdotal evidence, but it does appear as though Disney has finally begun to alienate larger chunks of people, and perhaps that's their plan as they move forward with a new paradigm. Always good to see you on here, though!


----------



## twinklebug

Muushka said:


> Hi Groupies
> 
> I came on the boards to say that yesterday we sold our last DVC contract.  Reading the past couple of posts sounds like the Mouse may be out pricing their biggest fans.  Sad really.  We (Mr Muush) were reminiscing last night about all the great vacations we had at VWL.  I'm not sure if we will ever even see Boulder Creek or whatever they call it.  I guess we are just too set in our ways!  But we have all of those great memories and especially the times when we had meets down there.  Remember the time we had an honored guest;  Ranger Stan?  That was so much fun.
> 
> Happy trails to all at the Lodge and everywhere!


Hi Muushka!

Love seeing you around -- miss your posts.
I'm sorry to hear that DVC is now behind you, but I understand fully. Please continue to stop in!

I've even been caught comparing my DVC membership to alternate plans (not always Disney_ *ducking the lightning bolt from the Mouse*_). I have come to the conclusion that for now my membership still gives me more back than I invest and without it we would not have as many trips of the type I want to look forward to. But I can't say it will be that way forever. At the rate things are changing in Disney it might come sooner than later that my ownership just isn't living up to what I want/need it to.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Muushka!!
Just because you dont own doesn't mean you dont belong here, you know that, right??
That has always been the policy.  So please do visit often.  We can reminisce about the good ol days, about Stan, about the meets we had in the World.  

I too am sad,  not surprised about the recent changes within WDW. I think Disney has gotten a bit greedy, though its a business, but Walts vision seems to be changing.  If Iger has much to do with it, it seems a good idea that he will be leaving soon.  Hopefully someone who has been a Disney fan, is passionate about it first and foremost will take over at the helm, soon.

 Like Twinkle says, I feel DVC has given me many trips otherwise I would not have made, and am thankful for that.  And I will continue to travel there.  I may not be in the parks as much in the future, not sure.  But with a SIL that is new to the parks, a grandson who is just discovering Mickey, I see a few years ahead of park plans, etc.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Hi Muush!  Glad to hear from you!  Please visit us from time to time as one is never 'sold out' from The Groupies!



Muushka said:


> . . . . . . . . . .  Boulder Creek  . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Granny

*Barb*...so sorry to have missed you here!  As others have said, you are always welcome here whether you own DVC or not!   I hope all is well with you and Chuck.

As for being priced out of Disney, we do look at that from time to time.  We are blessed to be able to afford Disney as one of our luxuries in life, though as Jimmy indicated we don't spend as much time in the parks as we used to. 

What keeps us hanging on to our DVC is the hope that someday we may have grandchildren to take there.  To see little ones eyes light up at the magic are the moments I hope to cherish in the future.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Hopefully someone who has been a Disney fan, is passionate about it first and foremost will take over at the helm, soon.



Honestly I don't think the Disney board would have that anymore and they do the hiring.  In part that may be why the last one or two people who were earmarked and being groomed for the roll were cut out. They want another Iger.


----------



## Muushka

Thank you everyone for the kind words.  And yes, I am a firm believer that once a Groupie, always a Groupie .  I will visit when you pop into my mind.

And for our Groupies who have advanced to enjoying their Grand Groupies at WDW, well that is a whole 'nother story!  We took our nieces a few years back and it was fun experiencing it with them.  Come to think of it, that was the last time we were there, 2016.

Ah, the memories at VWL.  Priceless and we are grateful to have them.  But we have enjoyed cruising so much that we realize that sometimes change is good.

For anyone who uses the DVC AP with voucher, do you know if the card pass that you cash in for an official one has a name associated with it?  I knew we shouldn't have hung onto those vouchers!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind words.  And yes, I am a firm believer that once a Groupie, always a Groupie .  I will visit when you pop into my mind.
> 
> And for our Groupies who have advanced to enjoying their Grand Groupies at WDW, well that is a whole 'nother story!  We took our nieces a few years back and it was fun experiencing it with them.  Come to think of it, that was the last time we were there, 2016.
> 
> Ah, the memories at VWL.  Priceless and we are grateful to have them.  But we have enjoyed cruising so much that we realize that sometimes change is good.
> 
> For anyone who uses the DVC AP with voucher, do you know if the card pass that you cash in for an official one has a name associated with it?  I knew we shouldn't have hung onto those vouchers!



Hi Muushka!  

The AP vouchers do not have a name associated.  They can be transferred up until they are activated.    If you happened to assign them to yourselves in MDE then they can be reassigned but have to be someone linked to you thru MDE.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

So, were there any new price increases announced overnight?  Maybe they finally installed locks on the bathroom doors?  They could just charge to your MB I'm sure.  And does anyone remember back when that wasn't uncommon to have those in airports years ago?


----------



## bobbiwoz

Muushka said:


> Hi Groupies
> 
> I came on the boards to say that yesterday we sold our last DVC contract.  Reading the past couple of posts sounds like the Mouse may be out pricing their biggest fans.  Sad really.  We (Mr Muush) were reminiscing last night about all the great vacations we had at VWL.  I'm not sure if we will ever even see Boulder Creek or whatever they call it.  I guess we are just too set in our ways!  But we have all of those great memories and especially the times when we had meets down there.  Remember the time we had an honored guest;  Ranger Stan?  That was so much fun.
> 
> Happy trails to all at the Lodge and everywhere!



I am glad you got to do what you wanted, but you’ll be missed if you’re not available for a meet in the future.  Best wishes!
Bobbi


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> So, were there any new price increases announced overnight?  Maybe they finally installed locks on the bathroom doors?  They could just charge to your MB I'm sure.  And does anyone remember back when that wasn't uncommon to have those in airports years ago?


I do remember them for a brief time. Ugh.


----------



## twokats

Finally had a few minutes to get caught up.  It has been crazy around here as usual, so this mia spell lasted a little longer than I wanted.
Texas has had some really crazy weather in the last few weeks.  Dallas has been hit with tornadoes while we have had just some rain. . . until yesterday.  My hometown of Greenville got hit with 85 mph straight line winds and sustained quite a bit of damage to the historic part of our downtown plus some select parts of the rest of the city.  A church I used to go to got a lot of damage while our Whataburger lost part of its roof.  It will take a while to clean up and recover.  The rest of our county lost a lot of trees and there was a lot of hail.  At my house the hail was nickel size marbles.  Hopefully no problems with my roof!
Clay has been doing pretty good.  He has had all the tubes removed and tomorrow has his last therapy session.  He is really proud of that.  We will have one more test in July and meet with his Urologist and then hopefully only see that doctor once a year.  
Sleepy, sorry I was offline and not able to tell you have a speedy recovery.  Glad you are doing well.
Muushka, sorry I missed you.  Hope to talk to you in the future.  
Kati is working down in south Texas at the Lions Camp again and having a pretty good time so far.  Miss her dearly, but we have been doing some extra planning for our cruise this fall which will be the last one we have planned.  We have six placeholders, but so far none of the itineraries have jumped out at us.  
We hope to go back to WDW sometime in 2020, but no solid plans yet.  Hope to make a decision before the end of this year.  I will worry about prices later!

Hope all groupies are having a great summer.


----------



## sleepydog25

twokats said:


> Finally had a few minutes to get caught up.  It has been crazy around here as usual, so this mia spell lasted a little longer than I wanted.
> Texas has had some really crazy weather in the last few weeks.  Dallas has been hit with tornadoes while we have had just some rain. . . until yesterday.  My hometown of Greenville got hit with 85 mph straight line winds and sustained quite a bit of damage to the historic part of our downtown plus some select parts of the rest of the city.  A church I used to go to got a lot of damage while our Whataburger lost part of its roof.  It will take a while to clean up and recover.  The rest of our county lost a lot of trees and there was a lot of hail.  At my house the hail was nickel size marbles.  Hopefully no problems with my roof!
> Clay has been doing pretty good.  He has had all the tubes removed and tomorrow has his last therapy session.  He is really proud of that.  We will have one more test in July and meet with his Urologist and then hopefully only see that doctor once a year.
> Sleepy, sorry I was offline and not able to tell you have a speedy recovery.  Glad you are doing well.
> Muushka, sorry I missed you.  Hope to talk to you in the future.
> Kati is working down in south Texas at the Lions Camp again and having a pretty good time so far.  Miss her dearly, but we have been doing some extra planning for our cruise this fall which will be the last one we have planned.  We have six placeholders, but so far none of the itineraries have jumped out at us.
> We hope to go back to WDW sometime in 2020, but no solid plans yet.  Hope to make a decision before the end of this year.  I will worry about prices later!
> 
> Hope all groupies are having a great summer.


Welcome back, *Kathy*! Sorry to hear of all the rough weather out your way. And summer is just getting started. Wishing you all the best.

Update on back: nothing much to report. I'm healing, walking up to 2.5-3 miles a day, mobility is about where it was pre-operation, and I'm hoping to advance more in the coming several weeks to months. In resort news, heading soon to HHI. Haven't stayed there in several years, though we've visited 3-4 times the past 6 years.


----------



## DVC Jen

twokats said:


> Finally had a few minutes to get caught up.  It has been crazy around here as usual, so this mia spell lasted a little longer than I wanted.
> Texas has had some really crazy weather in the last few weeks.  Dallas has been hit with tornadoes while we have had just some rain. . . until yesterday.  My hometown of Greenville got hit with 85 mph straight line winds and sustained quite a bit of damage to the historic part of our downtown plus some select parts of the rest of the city.  A church I used to go to got a lot of damage while our Whataburger lost part of its roof.  It will take a while to clean up and recover.  The rest of our county lost a lot of trees and there was a lot of hail.  At my house the hail was nickel size marbles.  Hopefully no problems with my roof!
> Clay has been doing pretty good.  He has had all the tubes removed and tomorrow has his last therapy session.  He is really proud of that.  We will have one more test in July and meet with his Urologist and then hopefully only see that doctor once a year.
> Sleepy, sorry I was offline and not able to tell you have a speedy recovery.  Glad you are doing well.
> Muushka, sorry I missed you.  Hope to talk to you in the future.
> Kati is working down in south Texas at the Lions Camp again and having a pretty good time so far.  Miss her dearly, but we have been doing some extra planning for our cruise this fall which will be the last one we have planned.  We have six placeholders, but so far none of the itineraries have jumped out at us.
> We hope to go back to WDW sometime in 2020, but no solid plans yet.  Hope to make a decision before the end of this year.  I will worry about prices later!
> 
> Hope all groupies are having a great summer.




Glad you are OK.  I was watching those storms (Ian and I are trained spotters) and was so worried about Greenville. That storm had a horribly nasty hook on it which is a sign of a tornado. So glad it was only straight line winds - even with as damaging as they can be and were.  I saw some photos of Greenville.  Your town was hit hard.  Hopefully we are done with this severe weather stuff.  What a strange severe weather season this has been for us.


----------



## sleepydog25

Well, the weekend is almost gone, Groupies. Sigh. Meanwhile, no posts for nearly 48 hours, so that means everyone must be having a busy and (hopefully) lovely time. We've gone walking both days after grabbing coffee and put in about 7 miles total. Not bad for someone who was limited to the couch just a couple of weeks ago.

In Disney news, well, there is no real news. I have noticed with a bit of resignation that other resorts--moderates--have upped their culinary game while WL, home that I still want to love dearly, is languishing. I sure hope that someone somewhere connected to Disney will remember that WL is supposed to be a deluxe resort. On that note, enjoy the rest of your weekend!


----------



## Corinne

Muush, I echo many of the sentiments already expressed....I totally understand where you are coming from.  Hope you will continue to check in!


----------



## Corinne

Morning Groupies!

We enjoyed a lovely weekend on the Cape visiting my sil and bil and checking out the wedding and rehearsal dinner venues! The countdown is winding down!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Celebrated our 44th this past weekend.  Just about wrapping up the first floor renovations.  DiznyDi is excited about the changes to the kitchen and living room.  We should have furniture back in our living room within a few days - finally a place to sit other than a kitchen chair.  It all started the second week of December.  It has been a long time since I could count on finding anything for "Porch Time" in the same spot more than twice.


----------



## TCRAIG

Congrats Di and Dad - house re-do is not for the faint of heart!  And Congrats on 44 yrs!!!!


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> Just about wrapping up the first floor renovations.



What?  You've already run out of "As long as you're here..." items on the list?  

Congratulations to you and Di on 44 years of magic.  You two have been creating your own pixie dust for a long time!


----------



## jimmytammy

Congratulations Dad and Di on 44 years!!!!


----------



## DVC Jen

Congratulations 44 years is amazing!  I know how stressful it was for us having a pool put in many years ago.  I can't imagine that kind of remodel.  Hope you will post pics so we can all ooohhhh  and aaawweeeee.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Thanks all for the Congrat's on 44 yrs.  DizniDi was my high school sweetheart.  That is when the REAL magic began; but The World helps in keeping things moving, along with all of our friends we have met through our DVC journey.  I had mentioned before that when our reno was completed that our home continues to get closer and closer to the feel of "Home" at The Lodge.  One of you asked for pictures, but I declined as DizniDi would be appalled at letting anyone see our piles of displaced furniture and other "stuff".  But once completed, I'll attach a picture of DizniDi in her new favorite place.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Boy oh boy* - the weather must be outstanding, with lots of gardens to attend to, graduation parties to do, weddings,  , , , , what have you.  We all are obviously busy, busy, busy!   So The July 4th celebration is coming up next week.  Let me be the _first_ to encourage all of us to remember those that gave all for us to be able to celebrate and enjoy our friends and families.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz . . . . . .


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz . . . . . .




DDad...are we boring you?

I wish we were busy with many activities, but the rain just hasn't stopped for more than a day in the past couple of months. 

On the WDW news front, it has been kind of slow too.  Here's some news for the ice cream lovers in the crowd:

*Beaches & Cream Renovation Dates Pushed Back*

It seems to me that it makes sense to close an ice cream restaurant during the winter rather than the summer.  But that's just me.* *


In other news, it seems that Riviera opening point sales are moving pretty briskly...faster than the first two months of the Polynesian and Copper Creek.  

That's all I've got.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Thanks Granny . . . I knew SOMEBODY was awake out there!


----------



## TCRAIG

I’m awake!  But just barely - am oncall this week at work - still working since 8am yesterday...


----------



## sleepydog25

It has been rather slow on this forum now that warmer weather abounds (despite the rain for many ). In resort "news," I was just on another thread where an owner was bemoaning the fact he couldn't book anything but a 1BR @ SSR for the week prior to Thanksgiving--a mere five months out. As many of us pointed out, the new DVC paradigm is you better book at 11 months to be sure regardless the time of year and especially during the two cheapest seasons. He had used a couple of crowd calendars and saw where this time was a relatively slow one and was shocked to find almost nothing. As pointed out to the poster, crowd and DVC calendars are two wholly different issues.


----------



## TCRAIG

sleepydog25 said:


> It has been rather slow on this forum now that warmer weather abounds (despite the rain for many ). In resort "news," I was just on another thread where an owner was bemoaning the fact he couldn't book anything but a 1BR @ SSR for the week prior to Thanksgiving--a mere five months out. As many of us pointed out, the new DVC paradigm is you better book at 11 months to be sure regardless the time of year and especially during the two cheapest seasons. He had used a couple of crowd calendars and saw where this time was a relatively slow one and was shocked to find almost nothing. As pointed out to the poster, crowd and DVC calendars are two wholly different issues.


Amen!


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> It has been rather slow on this forum now that warmer weather abounds (despite the rain for many ). In resort "news," I was just on another thread where an owner was bemoaning the fact he couldn't book anything but a 1BR @ SSR for the week prior to Thanksgiving--a mere five months out. As many of us pointed out, the new DVC paradigm is you better book at 11 months to be sure regardless the time of year and especially during the two cheapest seasons. He had used a couple of crowd calendars and saw where this time was a relatively slow one and was shocked to find almost nothing. As pointed out to the poster, crowd and DVC calendars are two wholly different issues.


Buy where you want to stay has never been more true than it is today.
The DVC game is not good for folks who are not planners. Actually, a Disney vacation in general doesn't fit the style of non-planners either. I wonder, is TDC aware that they've left about half the population behind by forcing all the scheduling of rooms, dining and fastpasses?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> It has been rather slow on this forum now that warmer weather abounds (despite the rain for many ). In resort "news," I was just on another thread where an owner was bemoaning the fact he couldn't book anything but a 1BR @ SSR for the week prior to Thanksgiving--a mere five months out. As many of us pointed out, the new DVC paradigm is you better book at 11 months to be sure regardless the time of year and especially during the two cheapest seasons. He had used a couple of crowd calendars and saw where this time was a relatively slow one and was shocked to find almost nothing. As pointed out to the poster, crowd and DVC calendars are two wholly different issues.



I saw that Sleepy!  I'm always amazed when people pop up saying they've had no problem booking during the Oct-Dec timeframe up until this year.   When we bought more than a decade ago and closed on our resale and were looking to book something in mid-Dec 5 1/2-6 months out we had to go with a split stay.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

For my news to add - I just read the Liberty Inn in Epcot is closing July 8th and will reopen later as a Smokehouse menu with craft beers and such on tap.  Sounds pretty much like what they do at the food booth just outside it for all the festivals.  

I think I have to give the concept a thumbs up and hope it's well executed.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I saw that Sleepy!  I'm always amazed when people pop up saying they've had no problem booking during the Oct-Dec timeframe up until this year.   When we bought more than a decade ago and closed on our resale and were looking to book something in mid-Dec 5 1/2-6 months out we had to go with a split stay.



I do think that there are a lot of factors making it harder to book at many resorts in less than 7 month lead time.  Among them would be the fact that DVC is 28 years old, and many of the DVC owners who bought years ago are now retired.  That makes for flexible vacation scheduling, which means the low point periods are even more attractive and attainable for more DVC owners.

Also, the high point schedules at the last few resorts they have sold have made OKW/SSR/BWV/VWL and BCV very attractive since they generally cost fewer points per night than the newer resorts.  People who bought at PBV, for example, are probably amazed when they see how far they can stretch their points if they book at a "cheaper point per night" resort.  That puts more pressure on many resorts.  

And selling large off-site resorts like Aulani to people who primarily go to WDW makes it harder as well.

But 4th quarter booking has been tough for several years now.  And despite the continued price hikes for tickets, I don't see it declining.  




KAT4DISNEY said:


> For my news to add - I just read the Liberty Inn in Epcot is closing July 8th and will reopen later as a Smokehouse menu with craft beers and such on tap.  Sounds pretty much like what they do at the food booth just outside it for all the festivals.
> 
> I think I have to give the concept a thumbs up and hope it's well executed.



You know, for some reason we have never eaten at Liberty Inn.  I don't know why since it's always had a decent fast food kind of menu.  But a barbecue slant sounds like a very nice upgrade!  And it seems like every chance Disney gets, it is adding alcohol to the menus.


----------



## Dizny Dad

DizniDi & I have also never eaten at Liberty Inn, yet we never miss the opportunity to visit and enjoy the Voices of Liberty!  We are aware that it is there, but somehow we have never heard its call to come on in and enjoy the fare.  We do however never miss the opportunity to sit and relax in the garden at Rose & Crown.  I love the fact that it appears to those "one time visitors" that it is private seating for the restaurant.  We have NEVER experienced a time when we could not find a table.  Shhhhhhhh . . . don't let anyone know!


----------



## TCRAIG

Jerry and I ate at Lib Inn one time years ago - a rather regrettable hamburger


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> DizniDi & I have also never eaten at Liberty Inn, yet we never miss the opportunity to visit and enjoy the Voices of Liberty!  We are aware that it is there, but somehow we have never heard its call to come on in and enjoy the fare.  We do however never miss the opportunity to sit and relax in the garden at Rose & Crown.  I love the fact that it appears to those "one time visitors" that it is private seating for the restaurant.  We have NEVER experienced a time when we could not find a table.  Shhhhhhhh . . . don't let anyone know!



That has been a well kept secret DDad even for non one time visitors as I didn't find out about it until a few months ago!  Still haven't actually tried it.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Folks!
Been MIA on the Dis for a few days, though I have been looking in time to time to see what's going on with y'all
Its been crazy busy at work since early spring, and no slow up in sight for awhile.  Sells at the local retirement community we do renovations have been sky rocketing!  So, other than Sunday, Captain D and I have been going wide open, 6 days, early AM til late PM.  Today, we have things to do, but going to take it easy just to catch our breath.

Just know, though Im not here as often as I would like, I still think of you folks often, and long for the days to be back as a regular


----------



## Suzabella

Good morning all!  I hope I'm not intruding. Years ago I lurked on your thread, just wanting to know more about our favorite DVC resort.  We've loved The Lodge since we purchased our first contract but had no idea, naive as we were, that you could actually purchase sold out resorts.  We bought HHI and we loved it's similar decorating style to The Lodge.

We finally, 15 years later, closed last week on our dream of points at VWL...Disney can call it what they want but in our house it will always be referred to as WL.  We've stayed there several times on cash or trade in with another timeshare before DVC sent to RCI.  We can't wait to hear that first 'Welcome Home' for our first stay as owners.

Do you mind if I pour a cuppa and join you from time to time?


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Hey Folks!
> Been MIA on the Dis for a few days, though I have been looking in time to time to see what's going on with y'all
> Its been crazy busy at work since early spring, and no slow up in sight for awhile.  Sells at the local retirement community we do renovations have been sky rocketing!  So, other than Sunday, Captain D and I have been going wide open, 6 days, early AM til late PM.  Today, we have things to do, but going to take it easy just to catch our breath.
> 
> Just know, though Im not here as often as I would like, I still think of you folks often, and long for the days to be back as a regular



*Jimmy..*.wow, that's quite a workload.  I guess it's good to have a lot of work but hopefully you will be getting through this stretch and back to a more normal work schedule soon.  It's great to hear from you, and nice of you to fill us in on what's going on in your life.  Be well, my friend!


----------



## Lakegirl

Suzabella said:


> Good morning all!  I hope I'm not intruding. Years ago I lurked on your thread, just wanting to know more about our favorite DVC resort.  We've loved The Lodge since we purchased our first contract but had no idea, naive as we were, that you could actually purchase sold out resorts.  We bought HHI and we loved it's similar decorating style to The Lodge.
> 
> We finally, 15 years later, closed last week on our dream of points at VWL...Disney can call it what they want but in our house it will always be referred to as WL.  We've stayed there several times on cash or trade in with another timeshare before DVC sent to RCI.  We can't wait to hear that first 'Welcome Home' for our first stay as owners.
> 
> Do you mind if I pour a cuppa and join you from time to time?


Congrats and Welcome Home!!!  So happy for you..  it really is such a beautiful resort and if they had a sleeper chair in the 1 bedroom we would stay more often.  This group as I’m sure you know is the best there is. Everyone is so kind and so very helpful.  Congratulations again and we all welcome you!!


----------



## Granny

Suzabella said:


> Good morning all!  I hope I'm not intruding. Years ago I lurked on your thread, just wanting to know more about our favorite DVC resort.  We've loved The Lodge since we purchased our first contract but had no idea, naive as we were, that you could actually purchase sold out resorts.  We bought HHI and we loved it's similar decorating style to The Lodge.
> 
> We finally, 15 years later, closed last week on our dream of points at VWL...Disney can call it what they want but in our house it will always be referred to as WL.  We've stayed there several times on cash or trade in with another timeshare before DVC sent to RCI.  We can't wait to hear that first 'Welcome Home' for our first stay as owners.
> 
> Do you mind if I pour a cuppa and join you from time to time?



*Suzabella*...welcome to our little corner of the internet!  Pull up a rocker and sit with us here on the front porch of VWL, listening to the crickets and the faint strains of Aaron Copland music.

You are more than welcome to stick around, make comments, and start up conversations.  We are joined by a common love of Wilderness Lodge and VWL, and all are welcome to join in.  We may get a little off track now and then, but we are always available to answer any questions or provide opinions about any topic regarding WL and VWL.

It's so great that you were able to get a VWL contract.  Once you book dates, you can send a message to @sleepydog25 who will post it on the first page of this thread.  When vacations overlap, Groupies often get together at WDW.  We have fun together, but it's not a requirement for "membership" in this thread!  

As for your new DVC contract at our beloved VWL....


----------



## Lakegirl

I have been away a bit as I don’t like to post negative things or be negative in anyway, I feel it does no good.  Our trip is just 58 days away and we are really getting excited.  My negativity is towards the MM at AK during our  stay.  The sign up was a complete disaster.  I’m sure you all read how it went with others, I was even at the point of putting all our info in and checking off the disclosures only to be then told “sorry it is sold out”.   So very frustrating.  It really put a damper on my mood.  There it’s done!!! No more negativity from me.
I am still very happy about our upcoming stay.  We are doing OKW and then Poly and supposed to switch to Caribbean beach out last night as we will be going offsite most of the day to visit my uncle who lives in Florida.  So I feel it’s a waste of money to pay cash at Poly but not sure how I will like the second move.
Have a Magical Day everybody!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Suzabella said:


> Good morning all!  I hope I'm not intruding. Years ago I lurked on your thread, just wanting to know more about our favorite DVC resort.  We've loved The Lodge since we purchased our first contract but had no idea, naive as we were, that you could actually purchase sold out resorts.  We bought HHI and we loved it's similar decorating style to The Lodge.
> 
> We finally, 15 years later, closed last week on our dream of points at VWL...Disney can call it what they want but in our house it will always be referred to as WL.  We've stayed there several times on cash or trade in with another timeshare before DVC sent to RCI.  We can't wait to hear that first 'Welcome Home' for our first stay as owners.
> 
> Do you mind if I pour a cuppa and join you from time to time?



Congratulations on your purchase Suzabella and Welcome Home!!!



Lakegirl said:


> I have been away a bit as I don’t like to post negative things or be negative in anyway, I feel it does no good.  Our trip is just 58 days away and we are really getting excited.  My negativity is towards the MM at AK during our  stay.  The sign up was a complete disaster.  I’m sure you all read how it went with others, I was even at the point of putting all our info in and checking off the disclosures only to be then told “sorry it is sold out”.   So very frustrating.  It really put a damper on my mood.  There it’s done!!! No more negativity from me.
> I am still very happy about our upcoming stay.  We are doing OKW and then Poly and supposed to switch to Caribbean beach out last night as we will be going offsite most of the day to visit my uncle who lives in Florida.  So I feel it’s a waste of money to pay cash at Poly but not sure how I will like the second move.
> Have a Magical Day everybody!!



Wishing you a great trip that more than makes up on missing the Moonlight Magic at AK.  It's crazy how varied the sign ups for those go and what a mess they are at times and how there's little issues others.   OKW and Poly stay sounds lovely!  CB is a location I've never had the pleasure.  I so understand the thought of the Poly cash rates being a choker but sometimes the trade off in lost vacation time is worse so I'd be choking a bit but "justify" by the otherwise good deal had with the DVC stay.  Just me though!    It's Disney World and it'll be great whichever way you go!


----------



## Crabby_Dan

*Suzabella congratulations!*

I was also a former lurker on this thread and bought my VWL points last year about this time. Isn’t it great to finally own there?

As to other news- Country Bear Jamboree is *NOT closing. *That’s the official WDW announcement. I notice some people seem to get a perverse enjoyment in spreading that rumor every few years. The Country Bears are my favorite attraction in all of WDW. I don’t “do rides” for all intents and purposes. I get motion sickness from the smallest spins and turns and I hate roller coasters, so all these new and exciting rides do nothing for me. I’m glad that someone at Disney appreciates the finer things in life


----------



## bobbiwoz

Lakegirl said:


> I have been away a bit as I don’t like to post negative things or be negative in anyway, I feel it does no good.  Our trip is just 58 days away and we are really getting excited.  My negativity is towards the MM at AK during our  stay.  The sign up was a complete disaster.  I’m sure you all read how it went with others, I was even at the point of putting all our info in and checking off the disclosures only to be then told “sorry it is sold out”.   So very frustrating.  It really put a damper on my mood.  There it’s done!!! No more negativity from me.
> I am still very happy about our upcoming stay.  We are doing OKW and then Poly and supposed to switch to Caribbean beach out last night as we will be going offsite most of the day to visit my uncle who lives in Florida.  So I feel it’s a waste of money to pay cash at Poly but not sure how I will like the second move.
> Have a Magical Day everybody!!


It’s happened to me, too.
Enjoy your upcoming trip!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Hey Folks!
> Been MIA on the Dis for a few days, though I have been looking in time to time to see what's going on with y'all
> Its been crazy busy at work since early spring, and no slow up in sight for awhile.  Sells at the local retirement community we do renovations have been sky rocketing!  So, other than Sunday, Captain D and I have been going wide open, 6 days, early AM til late PM.  Today, we have things to do, but going to take it easy just to catch our breath.
> 
> Just know, though Im not here as often as I would like, I still think of you folks often, and long for the days to be back as a regular


I'm sorry. Who are you? 


Suzabella said:


> Good morning all!  I hope I'm not intruding. Years ago I lurked on your thread, just wanting to know more about our favorite DVC resort.  We've loved The Lodge since we purchased our first contract but had no idea, naive as we were, that you could actually purchase sold out resorts.  We bought HHI and we loved it's similar decorating style to The Lodge.
> 
> We finally, 15 years later, closed last week on our dream of points at VWL...Disney can call it what they want but in our house it will always be referred to as WL.  We've stayed there several times on cash or trade in with another timeshare before DVC sent to RCI.  We can't wait to hear that first 'Welcome Home' for our first stay as owners.
> 
> Do you mind if I pour a cuppa and join you from time to time?


We don't do intruders here--only people who are Groupies or soon will be.  So, to that end,  We're so glad you opted to join in. As others have mentioned, the only requirement to join is a love of the Lodge, and you obviously had/have that. Now that you own points, the emotion is even stronger, I'll bet. Love the fact you call it VWL--it will always be that way to us, as well. None of us hold it against anyone who decides to call it. . .well. . .that other name. However, I bought VWL years ago and so it shall remain, just as it will always be MGM to my wife. I do keep a running log of those who are visiting Disney (not just the Lodge) on Page 1, and if you'd like to be included just shoot me a note here or you can message me. Grab a drink, pull up a rocker (and a spittoon if you need), and join in anytime you like. We're glad you're "home."

On a tangential note, we're headed to HHI in a few days. We love it there, though this will be the first time *Luv *has stayed there. We travel every other summer to HHI, and we've not been able to secure a room until this year; however, we still visit each time we're there. Love the CMs as we feel they're the best anywhere, and to be that close to fresh seafood. . .oh my. . .what a rush. Anyway, I understand what you mean about feeling similarly about HHI that you do VWL--the theming is prevalent there, and the service is wonderful, so we also get that second home feeling when we visit HHI. Again, welcome!


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks Granny for remembering me(apparently Sleepy forgot me)
I do look forward to seeing what's going on in your worlds and hearing all the latest 

Suzabella, you are more than welcome to join in here.  We dont require folks to own at VWL, just have a love for it.  And its obvious you do


----------



## Dizny Dad

A friend of ours just dropped an interesting "Tip" on parking at a resort in which you are not currently staying . . . . . As we all know, the new standard is that if you are not staying at the resort, or do not have a reservation to eat at the resort, you will not be allowed to park.  Our friend likes to eat lunch at different resorts which do not require a reservations and discussed this with the concierge at his resort.  He was told _"the guards are to first inform you that you can not park at the resort, but will not enforce this if you insist and tell them you will be staying less than 4 hours.  Better yet, let the concierge at any current stay resort of your plans and they will call the other resort and make arrangements for parking for you."_ 

Nice tip for those that do not want to visit the other resorts by bus or Monorail.


----------



## ErinC

I was MIA last week. I spent last week at church camp as a counselor in middle of nowhere Alabama. Pretty much no cell phone service. I did see the price hikes in tickets before I left. They are huge in my opinion. I'm not sure we will buy AP's for awhile, unless DVC comes through with a deal of some sort (which I think is highly unlikely). My oldest daughter and I were talking last night about a DVC purchase. Obviously her focus right now is finishing her masters and then paying back all her loans from getting said masters. With the current price of tickets and points, I don't think my kids will likely get to enjoy Disney as much as we were able while they were growing up. It's kind of sad for them, since they have been accustomed to going about once a year. At the cost of those points now, I don't think DH and I could have afforded them in our early adulthood like we did. I really thought we would purchase more points later in life, but I don't see that happening now either. Our next trip will be February for the 1/2 marathon and I'm thinking we won't even buy park tickets for our 5 day stay. Thinking seriously about some Universal tickets or maybe even a day at Seaworld. DD16 will be with us, and she's my least excited about the world anymore (crazy kid). I can't see spending $400ish for a few days of passes, so we probably won't.


----------



## TCRAIG

I’m really hoping for a new DVC offer next year too!  I’m good for 2019 but even the renewal for gold going up $90 stings (and stinks)


----------



## ErinC

TCRAIG said:


> I’m really hoping for a new DVC offer next year too!  I’m good for 2019 but even the renewal for gold going up $90 stings (and stinks)


Yeah, the problem with Gold is that it has black out dates for many of the school holidays, and that is when we end up going. My youngest is starting her junior year of high school this year, so in two years, it may not be such an issue for us.


----------



## Suzabella

Our VWL contract showed in our membership account yesterday!  I know you guys understand how much that means to us.  So excited.  I'm trying to research every angle I can find to save money on Disney gift cards for our kids to be able to join us.  We used to buy their tickets but now that we are a group of 6 with the addition of our daughters and I'm currently retired, (in-law) we can only help.  Only one time did we use APs in the last 13 years.  We ended up going 3 times in 12 months...a rarity for us.  We keep wondering, with all the price increases lately, at what point will attendance will start to decline.  There's a tipping point for everything so I'd think it would happen at some point.  As it is, we have started doing fewer park days per trip.  (I'm going to blame price increases rather than our age!) We usually find our way to AKV to grab a bite or VWL to just chill and read a book instead.


----------



## Granny

*Suzy* (we abbreviate everyone's names here  )...congratulations on seeing your points on line!  It is an exciting feeling, isn't it?  We joined 18 years ago and I can still remember the excitement of having the points and making reservations with them. 




Suzabella said:


> I'm trying to research every angle I can find to save money on Disney gift cards for our kids to be able to join us.



One money saving trip is to buy Disney gift cards at Target with the Red Card and save 5% on the purchase.  You can then use them to pay off dues or resort charges, and you've trimmed $50 off your costs.  You can also buy $500 Disney gift cards at Sam's Club but the discount is more like 3%. 



Suzabella said:


> We keep wondering, with all the price increases lately, at what point will attendance will start to decline.



I don't think it will be anytime soon.  Disney is taking some huge price increases, but they are also investing heavily in the parks to meet the next generation of park guests.  While my generation (baby boomers) have fond, nostalgic memories of Walt Disney and the early years of WDW... we are declining in numbers.   And the newer guests are used to these kinds of prices.  If you live near a city with professional sports, it typically costs over $100 per person for tickets, parking, etc. to watch one game.  And sports attendance does not seem to be declining.

Several friends of mine have paid $6,000 - $10,000 per person to go on European river boat cruises.  So there is lots of discretionary income out there, and I think Disney will continue to thrive as long as they keep the park experience high quality.  I've often wondered about the tipping point for Disney prices but I see no downward trend in attendance.  And with Star Wars opening and the 50th anniversary looming, I expect crowds to get even more insane. 

It is probably the crowd factor that will drive me away more than the prices.


----------



## Suzabella

Granny said:


> *Suzy* (we abbreviate everyone's names here  )...congratulations on seeing your points on line!  It is an exciting feeling, isn't it?  We joined 18 years ago and I can still remember the excitement of having the points and making reservations with them.
> 
> That's just fine!  My family calls me Suzy.  ;-)
> 
> One money saving trip is to buy Disney gift cards at Target with the Red Card and save 5% on the purchase.  You can then use them to pay off dues or resort charges, and you've trimmed $50 off your costs.  You can also buy $500 Disney gift cards at Sam's Club but the discount is more like 3%.
> 
> You're on my brain wave!!  Ironically, I just applied for a Target card and joined Sam's yesterday for that very reason.
> 
> I don't think it will be anytime soon.  Disney is taking some huge price increases, but they are also investing heavily in the parks to meet the next generation of park guests.  While my generation (baby boomers) have fond, nostalgic memories of Walt Disney and the early years of WDW... we are declining in numbers.   And the newer guests are used to these kinds of prices.  If you live near a city with professional sports, it typically costs over $100 per person for tickets, parking, etc. to watch one game.  And sports attendance does not seem to be declining.
> 
> Several friends of mine have paid $6,000 - $10,000 per person to go on European river boat cruises.  So there is lots of discretionary income out there, and I think Disney will continue to thrive as long as they keep the park experience high quality.  I've often wondered about the tipping point for Disney prices but I see no downward trend in attendance.  And with Star Wars opening and the 50th anniversary looming, I expect crowds to get even more insane.
> 
> It is probably the crowd factor that will drive me away more than the prices.



I do have friends who won't go to WDW due to cost.  One was able to go to Ireland for the same money.  We are probably done with Disney cruises.  We were able to travel to the UK for 12 days for less than the 2 of us on a 7 day Disney cruise.  I just can't justify the expense any longer when there's so much world to explore for less.  We are going to more special events like MNSSHP and MVMCP.  One to cut cost and because crowds thin out later in the evening.

Crowds...which is why we've been traveling outside of school breaks when it's just us.  But with the addition of daughters, we have 2 who are now limited to that school schedule.  They both work in schools, one as a teacher and the other as a counselor.  That will likely only be in play every couple of years.


----------



## sleepydog25

Suzabella said:


> I do have friends who won't go to WDW due to cost.  One was able to go to Ireland for the same money.  We are probably done with Disney cruises.  We were able to travel to the UK for 12 days for less than the 2 of us on a 7 day Disney cruise.  I just can't justify the expense any longer when there's so much world to explore for less.  We are going to more special events like MNSSHP and MVMCP.  One to cut cost and because crowds thin out later in the evening.
> 
> Crowds...which is why we've been traveling outside of school breaks when it's just us.  But with the addition of daughters, we have 2 who are now limited to that school schedule.  They both work in schools, one as a teacher and the other as a counselor.  That will likely only be in play every couple of years.


We, too, remember the excitement of getting our contracts. Congrats, again! As for the tipping point, unless (I should say _until_) the next recession, Disney is likely safe. They've added so many events and new builds that it will keep attendance up and crowds heavy which was/is their intent. At some point, because it always does, the economy will slacken, and then Disney may have to dream up some new ways to entice visitors since I don't know that at the current (and future) price points they'll be able to drive in new patrons. But, that's not my worry. Like you, we'll continue to go but we are done with APs unless we get FL resident ones some day, and our park days now consists of a few hours vice all day. We have DVC, so we'll continue to stay onsite, but we've already begun to spend our discretionary funds elsewhere.


----------



## DVC Jen

Welcome Home Suzabella!!!!!!  Pull up a rocking chair. It's great to have you.


----------



## twokats

Welcome and congrats, Suzabella!
The price of AP's is the reason Kati and I only go every 2 or more years and try to either do a really long trip or a couple in the AP time frame.


----------



## jimmytammy

Suzy
Thats exciting news!!  Congratulations


----------



## jimmytammy

Prices soaring in everything these days it seems.  As Granny said, sporting events, movies, concerts, it all is getting out of hand. IMO, we (DISers and Groupies) are so close to the cusp of Disney/WDW that we are affected by it on a weekly, maybe even daily in some instances, when rumors swirl (recently CBJ and ETR rumors for ex.) ticket prices soar, etc.  

I remember in 99 when we 1st started going to WDW, daily tickets were around $34.  I thought back then, are they crazy!  Look at it today though, $105 maybe?  $70 increase in 20 yrs.  

Same is true of Panthers games.  T and I went to several games a few years ago, then Cam Newton came along and the tickets soared.  Sitting in the upper deck was $50 range, now $150 or more.  Braves games, decent seats in $20 range, now $70.  Concerts, I saw Van Halen for $11 in 81, now, way in to the 100s.  

I will continue going to WDW, I will continue buying AP's but will be more selective about how often we will buy.  I find myself being more content to not be in the parks, it almost secondary now.  

I do remind myself to be glad I am a DVCer because it still affords me some really nice accommodations that I would be spending a small fortune on if paying cash.


----------



## Suzabella

jimmytammy said:


> I will continue going to WDW, I will continue buying AP's but will be more selective about how often we will buy.  I find myself being more content to not be in the parks, it almost secondary now.
> 
> I do remind myself to be glad I am a DVCer because it still affords me some really nice accommodations that I would be spending a small fortune on if paying cash.



Agree 100%!  We have stayed at VWL/BRV and not done a park at all.  We're just content to find a quiet spot with a good book and a cuppa.  For us, we know we wouldn't be there without DVC.


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> . . . . . . . .   I find myself being more content to not be in the parks, its almost secondary now  . . . . . . .  . . .



Funny how that happens after a decade or so . . . . I, too, find a few days enjoying a _slower pace; _visiting other resorts, relaxing at the pool, napping in the Carolwood Pacific Room, shopping (of course), and just letting the hustle of the Parks pass me by.  Gee, sounds like "Vacation"!


----------



## ottawagreg

sleepydog25 said:


> We, too, remember the excitement of getting our contracts. Congrats, again! As for the tipping point, unless (I should say _until_) the next recession, Disney is likely safe. They've added so many events and new builds that it will keep attendance up and crowds heavy which was/is their intent. At some point, because it always does, the economy will slacken, and then Disney may have to dream up some new ways to entice visitors since I don't know that at the current (and future) price points they'll be able to drive in new patrons. But, that's not my worry. Like you, we'll continue to go but we are done with APs unless we get FL resident ones some day, and our park days now consists of a few hours vice all day. We have DVC, so we'll continue to stay onsite, but we've already begun to spend our discretionary funds elsewhere.


Hello everyone. I’m sitting in a rocker at the spring inside WL lobby. Waiting for my daughter n nephew to join me. Taking them to the TTC to drop them at monorail for Epcot express. Then onto Publix one more time.

Reading thru the threads regarding tix price and crowds. I upgraded our AP to platinum so we can get in at blackout days that this Christmas. This will me my last AP for awhile. It expires in 01/20. We arrived 06/28 and have had four days in parks. All except Epcot.  From my experience the crowd size has been way down from what we are used to (40% or more).  Today it may be more crowded, and by tomorrow thru Saturday I would expect it to be crushing.  I mentioned to my wife that perhaps the  rise in prices maybe having intended affect to thin crowds.  Very pleasant touring the parks.  Except for the heat of course.  110*F index today, although we have suffered thru worse. 

Happy n safe Independence Day to all.

Greg


----------



## Suzabella

So jealous, Greg!  If I put on my VWL Pandora, light my VWL candle and close my eyes....nope.  Not close enough to the real thing.

Have a great trip!


----------



## ErinC

Congratulations Suzabella! So exciting to use those points for the first time. I think our first points usage was to trade in for a Disney Cruise. We were a family of 4 then. Paid with points for 3 of us and the under 3 squirt cost me $99. Was so excited to do the 4 day cruise. Probably had no idea that it wasn't that great of a value at the time. I just knew that we probably wouldn't have been able to do the cruise otherwise. 

I've been spending way too many hours on the computer planning this Europe trip for next spring. I'm one of those people that have the most difficult time making decisions. I research and research and just have to plan every second. The whole renting a car in a foreign country is really throwing me for a loop.   We are car people, and most of these car brands and names I haven't a clue what they are. I have to make sure what I rent will be big enough for DH's bike.

I agree with many of you that I love just having some time at the resort. That's one reason I've always loved having an AP. I like to go to the parks each day, but we may only be there for a few hours. We usually go in, use our fastpasses, maybe eat, and then we are headed somewhere else. If I'm "forced' to settle for hoppers in the next few years, I hate the thought of blowing a day on my ticket with our touring style. I'll feel like I've got to spend the whole day in the park to get my monies worth.


----------



## ottawagreg

Suzabella said:


> So jealous, Greg!  If I put on my VWL Pandora, light my VWL candle and close my eyes....nope.  Not close enough to the real thing.
> 
> Have a great trip!


It will be real before you know it. Congratulations on your DVC purchase.  Seven or eight years for us now. No regrets. Wishing you all the best


----------



## Corinne

I was thrilled to see NPH will be the Narrator for the first 4 days of our December trip. I had forgotten I could book the CP dinner package a day early as a DVC member. I attempted to book online this morning and received error messages. I called the main number, waited for over 40 minutes (the stated wait time was 2 hours - why didn’t I just hang up immediately???) I gave up and decided to call member services when they opened, (which is what I should have done to begin with!) I only waited 16 minutes and got a reservation. I am annoyed with myself but trying not to beat myself up too much. 

Anyway, super excited to see NPH.


----------



## TCRAIG

We’ll be there for Gary Sinise - got him and Via Napoli late yesterday by calling Member Services - in all our years of Disney December trips - we’ve never gone to CP - I’m really excited!


----------



## Corinne

TCRAIG said:


> We’ll be there for Gary Sinise - got him and Via Napoli late yesterday by calling Member Services - in all our years of Disney December trips - we’ve never gone to CP - I’m really excited!



Oh Tricia, Gary Sinise! I hope to be able to see him narrate one day. Via Napoli is usually where we dine for CP, it’s the perfect location and one of our favorites, but this year I switched it up and chose breakfast at Ale and Compass. Logistically it probably wasn’t a great idea! Hahaha


----------



## jimmytammy

We got Gary Sinise for the 13th.  Tried getting Rose N Crown but all booked up, so was able to secure Nine Dragons.  We are ok with that as we are amongst the weird that actually like Nine Dragons.  

Looking forward to seeing him.  Captain D and I saw him a few years ago at Olivias eating with his wife and a child/teen.  He was sitting in the little outside area just across from the main lobby at OKW.  We went into the store and as we passed by, I told Casey it was him.  Casey didn't believe me(I have a lot of celebrity sitings at WDW and half the time my family shrugs it off like I am seeing things, its a curse as I recognize certain facial features that make people jump out in a crowd for me)so I proceeded him past him again after leaving the store.  He still didn't believe men so we walked by once more and I threatened to holler "Lt. Dan" all to Caseys embarrassment.  3rd times a charm as he finally agreed it was Gary Sinise.  I still to this day wish I had hollered Lt. Dan

Had a similar siting at what is now Ale and Compass.  Penny Marshall was standing in front of us at the check in but I didn't see her face, so dint know It was her.  She got seated in the middle of the place and asked to be re-seated in a more private area.  We passed her by on her way back to the other seating and saw her face to face.  Once we sat down I told Tammy and Casey who I just saw.  They both doubted me, so I went to wash my hands to walk by and confirm it was her. They still didnt believe me so I threatened to go over and holler in my best Shirley voice, "Hey Laverrnne" much to their begging me not too.  Then it hit Tammy, she finally believed me as  she remembered the hostess saying, "Ms. Marshall, your table is ready"

Whats a Dad/husband got to do too be believed


----------



## Granny




----------



## twinklebug

*HAPPY INDEPENDENCE DAY USA!*


----------



## DVC Jen

TCRAIG said:


> We’ll be there for Gary Sinise - got him and Via Napoli late yesterday by calling Member Services - in all our years of Disney December trips - we’ve never gone to CP - I’m really excited!




Gary Sinise does a great job.  We attended when he narrated a few years ago.


----------



## twokats

View attachment 414187
*Hope all groupies are enjoying the 4th!  *


----------



## Corinne

Jimmy, we’ve had our share of celeb sightings at WDW as well! We’ve seen Dick Clark, Mickey Dolenz, a bunch of pro athletes I could never name, Justin Timberlake and Cameron Diaz (when they were dating), and Tim Tebow. We also met Robin Roberts one December when they filming for GMA. She came over to speak to me, and posed for a pic...she was beautiful inside and out!


----------



## ErinC

Looks like everyone is having a busy weekend! We are headed to a friend’s baby’s 1st Birthday party. Praying it’s indoors as it’s well over 100 degrees with the heat index today. Booked my Disneyland Paris trip yesterday. Spending lots of time on that forum with those helpful folks. Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## PeterPanFan123

Hi all, as I write this, there is a studio available at VWL for Wednesday, December 4, 2019 on the RAT, in case anyone is looking for it


----------



## sleepydog25

Just back from Hilton Head Island yesterday. Other than two minor annoyances, it was a superb trip. The second picture was our view from the studio in which we stayed the first two nights. The last two shots are from the 2BR we had the final day/night. Both rooms were lovely, so perfectly themed. . .something Disney at the World has seemingly forgotten. We had some superb seafood, including doing our own extravagant version of a Low Country boil in our room on the last night. The CMs were, as always, the very best anywhere to include our own super CMs at the Lodge. If you've never been to HHI, then you can't quite understand how marvelous and genuinely friendly the CMs are on the island; if you have been there, you very much comprehend what I'm saying. The weather was largely cooperative with rain/storms coming in the late afternoons or evenings (it began raining about five minutes after that final picture below). The annoyances you ask? First, the drive back was horrendous. I-95 was a veritable parking lot the entire length, and once we turned onto I-26, it didn't get any better until we hit Columbia. A trip that normally takes us 5 1/2 hours took nearly 2 hours longer. Second, we had our flip-flops stolen at the beach--no, not at the Beach House nor actually on Disney property at all. Every morning, we would head over to Starbucks (there's a new one literally an 8-10 minute walk away), then go over to the beach to walk at sunrise. The first morning, we left our shoes just outside the Disney parking garage at the Beach House--no problem. The second morning, we left them tucked back in the shrubbery along the public walkway just past the garage. When we came back after our walk, the flip-flops were gone. Mine were a cheap pair--though I had just bought them the day before--but *Luv's *were a favored pair she had gotten at least 7 years or so ago that she loved--a Disney pair of Crocs flip-flops. Now, they're but a memory. Sigh. Still, it was a fun, relaxing trip. I'll share more pics as I get time.

Have a great week, Groupies!


----------



## Suzabella

LOVE DHHIR!  That is our other 'home'.  So sorry about the flip flops.  Since it was so early, I wonder if grounds crew thought they were abandoned under the bush.  We love the relaxed pace of the low country and try to get there every year.  Heading down over Labor Day week but won't be at DVC.  We usually head over to the resort at least once for Mickey waffles and just to walk the grounds.  We love the theming there and are nervous that Disney will mess with it.  And the CMs...they really are part of what makes this resort special!  Glad you had a great time!!


----------



## sleepydog25

We have thought about purchasing there so that we wouldn't have issues booking as we have in the past--this was the first time in four tries of getting a room, and even then, it was a one day at a time effort. We got one night in a studio and had a hotel room the other two nights. Weeks later, the 2BR opened and we grabbed it. Finally, a week or two after THAT a studio opened up for the first night, thus our 2 nights in studio and last night in 2BR stay. No grounds crew on the flip-flops, just our stupidity in leaving them visible or, even better, not leaving them in the car and walking barefoot from the parking lot. We suspect someone came along--most likely on the way out--saw them, took them. It's our own fault, truly, but annoying nonetheless. We actually tucked them up into the bushes so they wouldn't be immediately visible. Obviously, they weren't as hidden as we thought! 

In the past, we've always stayed offsite--twice at the Marriott on the beach and the last time in a rental unit at Palmetto Dunes. Every trip, we headed over to the resort to get a little touch and taste of Disney: walk the grounds, play shuffleboard, visit the pier, and order Mickey waffles. . .which are still made-to-order unlike some other resort(s) that shall remain nameless  . Hopefully, Disney won't ruin the theming. For some, perhaps it's a bit dated (after all, it's supposed to look like a 1940s fishing lodge), but we find it lovingly quaint, very clean, and extremely inviting, all of which Disney seems to eschew these days. And, yes, the CMs make the experience even better. They ARE part of the experience. You can't walk by one of them without them saying "Hello! How are you today?" or "Hi! How's your day going? Enjoying yourselves?" You just can't. We'll be 50+ feet away on a different section of a pathway, and a CM loading trash in a Gator will speak to you, "Good morning!" I know it's easier at a smaller resort, but that doesn't discount their marvelous interactions with guests. 

Have a great trip over Labor Day! What am I saying? I know you will!


----------



## Suzabella

We're staying Marriott this trip.  We own there HHI also.  Our goal was to go every other year alternating.  We recently added on enough points to go every year at DHHIR and may sell the Marriott.  Undecided until the maintenance fee bill comes....


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Sleepy *- so sorry that the Flip-Flop Bandit struck so early in the morning.  but loosing the Flip-Flops is NOT your fault, as you mentioned.  Your weakness was having faith in others.  Never let go of your trust in other.  Most folks, just like the CMs, are great folks.  Hey, pics, too!  We have never been to the resort, and have local friends that have it as there Home resort, but just have never been motivated to try it.  Ahhhhhh, , , , retirement and more free time is coming!  We'll keep it on the list!


----------



## DVC Jen

Dizny Dad said:


> We have never been to the resort, and have local friends that have it as there Home resort, but just have never been motivated to try it.  Ahhhhhh, , , , retirement and more free time is coming!  We'll keep it on the list!



You will love it.  We went a few years ago. Were lucky enough to get a one bedroom for early June at the 7 month window.  We spent a week there and really enjoyed it.  The themeing/decor has a rustic feel to it that strongly reminded me of our beloved lodge rooms before they homogenized them.  I also have to agree the CMs are A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!!!  Prior to our trip I thought the CMs at Vero Beach (our 2nd home resort) were the best.  But HHI CMs blow them away.  They are so friendly and warm.  Our last day was a complete washout as a tropical storm hit.  Torrential downpours.  We got a phone call telling us if we needed to go anywhere just call and they would send a golf cart or someone with umbrellas to walk us where we needed/wanted to go.

As we were packing up our car we had the trolley filled with our luggage not 2 feet from the trunk when  female CM came over and offered to help us pack our car.  Blew me away!  She said she hoped we enjoyed our stay, was sad to see us go.  She said she hoped we would be back and had a safe trip home.  She was just one of many that went out of their way to see if we needed anything.

HHI is definitely on my must return list.  We are even considering buying points there at some point.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> No grounds crew on the flip-flops, just our stupidity in leaving them visible or, even better, not leaving them in the car and walking barefoot from the parking lot. We suspect someone came along--most likely on the way out--saw them, took them. It's our own fault, truly, but annoying nonetheless. We actually tucked them up into the bushes so they wouldn't be immediately visible. Obviously, they weren't as hidden as we thought!



Might have been as simple as a local or anyone going past who thought they had been accidently left and was cleaning up.  Having lived around Lake Tahoe for many years you couldn't imagine the things that get left by visitors.  You see that long enough and you start deciding to clean things up the first time you see it rather than walking past it a few days before doing so.   When I read you left your shoes under a bush I did a little . It would never occur to me to do that and I probably would be a person who would assume they were forgotten.   Such a bummer for Luv.  Doesn't crocs still make the Disney sandals?

I've always heard such nice things about HHI - still have to figure out a trip to visit there!


----------



## sleepydog25

Suzabella said:


> We're staying Marriott this trip.  We own there HHI also.  Our goal was to go every other year alternating.  We recently added on enough points to go every year at DHHIR and may sell the Marriott.  Undecided until the maintenance fee bill comes....


We loved the Marriott the first time a few years ago--ocean front, high floor. Two years after that, we went back, and it wasn't quite as lovely an experience. They had added a band playing in the afternoons, and with another ocean front room, it was nonstop, loud partying from noon until evening. Even with the sliding doors closed, it was too loud, and sitting on the balcony or at the pool was worse. So, the next trip we stayed at Palmetto Dunes in a rental unit. Really enjoyed that until we got a ticket the last day because we had failed to put our pass back in the windshield from dinner the night before (I don't like to advertise we're tourists). All that to say, we were very happy staying at DHHIR this time around. 



Dizny Dad said:


> *Sleepy *- so sorry that the Flip-Flop Bandit struck so early in the morning.  but loosing the Flip-Flops is NOT your fault, as you mentioned.  Your weakness was having faith in others.  Never let go of your trust in other.  Most folks, just like the CMs, are great folks.  Hey, pics, too!  We have never been to the resort, and have local friends that have it as there Home resort, but just have never been motivated to try it.  Ahhhhhh, , , , retirement and more free time is coming!  We'll keep it on the list!


No, having them taken wasn't our fault; still, we take some blame for being stupid enough to leave them lying around when we thought better of it for a split second. You really should visit HHI--so very relaxing, and as* DVC Jen* says (and as *Suzabella* and I would agree), the theming is superb and reminiscent of how the main areas of the Lodge still are. Even the rooms have a definite cozy feel to them which is wonderful to still see at a Disney resort. 



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Might have been as simple as a local or anyone going past who thought they had been accidently left and was cleaning up.  Having lived around Lake Tahoe for many years you couldn't imagine the things that get left by visitors.  You see that long enough and you start deciding to clean things up the first time you see it rather than walking past it a few days before doing so.   When I read you left your shoes under a bush I did a little . It would never occur to me to do that and I probably would be a person who would assume they were forgotten.   Such a bummer for Luv.  Doesn't crocs still make the Disney sandals?
> 
> I've always heard such nice things about HHI - still have to figure out a trip to visit there!


We thought of that, and it's certainly possible, but other folks' accoutrement nearby was untouched. I checked the garbage cans, and we spoke to a Disney CM who was cleaning in and around the garage, but to no avail. They're just flip-flops, so not a big deal in the larger scheme of the world. They don't make this particular pair any longer nor that color scheme nor decorative pattern, so I guess "no" is the short answer.   


DVC Jen said:


> You will love it.  We went a few years ago. Were lucky enough to get a one bedroom for early June at the 7 month window.  We spent a week there and really enjoyed it.  The themeing/decor has a rustic feel to it that strongly reminded me of our beloved lodge rooms before they homogenized them.  I also have to agree the CMs are A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!!!  Prior to our trip I thought the CMs at Vero Beach (our 2nd home resort) were the best.  But HHI CMs blow them away.  They are so friendly and warm.  Our last day was a complete washout as a tropical storm hit.  Torrential downpours.  We got a phone call telling us if we needed to go anywhere just call and they would send a golf cart or someone with umbrellas to walk us where we needed/wanted to go.
> 
> As we were packing up our car we had the trolley filled with our luggage not 2 feet from the trunk when  female CM came over and offered to help us pack our car.  Blew me away!  She said she hoped we enjoyed our stay, was sad to see us go.  She said she hoped we would be back and had a safe trip home.  She was just one of many that went out of their way to see if we needed anything.
> 
> HHI is definitely on my must return list.  We are even considering buying points there at some point.


Yep, your examples seem just about right. They're all so darn friendly and helpful! We, too, are considering buying points there; however, given we may be moving farther south in the not-too-distant future, that possibility has dimmed slightly.


----------



## Granny

Sleepy...thank you for the recap of your trip and the beautiful pictures!  Those views of the marsh are wonderful, aren't they?  And I couldn't agree more about the HH cast members.  I'm glad to hear that they haven't changed things up much there since Disney seems to love to tinker with success.  Sorry to hear about your trip glitches, but glad that you were able to piece together a reservation at the resort.  Great persistence on achieving that! 


As for other posts, I am enjoying everyone planning their December trips...though it does make me a little wistful.  This will be the first December trip we will miss since 2015.  And I know I will be missing the Christmas decorations, the music and general Christmas ambiance.  But what I will miss most will be Candlelight Processional.  It is such a wonderful production, and the smiling, singing CMs do a great job.  And I am thankful that they don't water down CP by trying to make it non-religious.    And we will be missing our many Groupie friends on our next trip, I'm sure.  It has been a while since we did a WDW trip without any Groupie meets!  

But it is good to mix things up now and again, and I'm sure we will enjoy October at WDW.


----------



## ErinC

Sounds like you had a great trip Sleepy! Sorry about the flip flops.  I can not stand a thief!  
I had to “work” today. Went to school for a meeting. Summer is passing so quickly. School will be back before I even get close to finishing my summer to do list. 
Just curious if anyone has seen/bought this issue of Time? I saw it the other day when I was checking out at Barnes and Noble. Not sure how long it’s been out. It had a $13.99 price tag on it, so I didn’t pick it up. Online it says it’s $8.99 with free shipping. Just curious if I “need” it or not? 
https://m.barnesandnoble.com/w/life...MI0_2inMmm4wIVlsDICh1d8gVfEAQYASABEgKJBvD_BwE


----------



## Starwind

ErinC said:


> Sounds like you had a great trip Sleepy! Sorry about the flip flops.  I can not stand a thief!
> I had to “work” today. Went to school for a meeting. Summer is passing so quickly. School will be back before I even get close to finishing my summer to do list.
> Just curious if anyone has seen/bought this issue of Time? I saw it the other day when I was checking out at Barnes and Noble. Not sure how long it’s been out. It had a $13.99 price tag on it, so I didn’t pick it up. Online it says it’s $8.99 with free shipping. Just curious if I “need” it or not?
> https://m.barnesandnoble.com/w/life...MI0_2inMmm4wIVlsDICh1d8gVfEAQYASABEgKJBvD_BwE



See if your local library has free access to electronic magazines through their website. Ours does and most magazines I am interested in are included. Time is on their list. Saves $ in subscriptions !

SW


----------



## Suzabella

Hi all!!  There's no place else I'd rather share this....our points are in our account today!  We are officially VWL/BRV owners!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Suzabella said:


> Hi all!!  There's no place else I'd rather share this....our points are in our account today!  We are officially VWL/BRV owners!!


----------



## sleepydog25

@Suzabella  Home!  And,


----------



## sleepydog25

A few more shots from our time at HHI. . .

_*Luv* is holding the bucket with the crab she caught but it looks as though he's coming after her!_


_A chilled seafood throw down at our favorite joint, Skull Creek Boathouse_


_There's a place called the Social Bakery that sits right across the bridge at the marina. Darn good eats! Top left is a peach and mango tart; to its immediate right is a salted caramel tart; and the bottom item is a raspberry macaron. It bills itself as a French bakery, and the man running around trying to fill orders sounded European. The woman actually checking us out was not and was a bit snooty--I was taping the items in the four large display cases (everything from pastries to quiches), and she asked that we not film because "it doesn't make the food look good unless displayed properly." Ironically, she then proceeded to call the raspberry macaron a "macarOOn."  Anyway, each was quite good. . .and expensive, as in about $8 each._


_They do this at HHI!  (On the resort TV channel)_


----------



## Granny

Suzabella said:


> Hi all!!  There's no place else I'd rather share this....our points are in our account today!  We are officially VWL/BRV owners!!








And a Happy Moose Dust dance for you!!!!


​


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> _They do this at HHI!  (On the resort TV channel)_
> View attachment 415864



That is very cool....what a nice touch!


----------



## ErinC

Suzabella said:


> Hi all!!  There's no place else I'd rather share this....our points are in our account today!  We are officially VWL/BRV owners!!


So... now that they are there, have you made a reservation yet?


----------



## Suzabella

ErinC said:


> So... now that they are there, have you made a reservation yet?



Not yet.  We're heading to DHHIR in May so trying to figure out when to head to VWL/BRV.  Likely a year from this fall....if we can wait that long.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Hey . . *Suzabella* . . . . Happy Days!!!


----------



## DVC Jen

Suzabella said:


> Hi all!!  There's no place else I'd rather share this....our points are in our account today!  We are officially VWL/BRV owners!!



Sooooo exciting!  Welcome Home!


----------



## jimmytammy

*Sleepy*,  great trip report!  We have had HH on the agenda twice, and in both instances had to cancel because of illness in the family.  One day soon we hope

*Suza*, that's great news! We are glad that you thought of us 1st, you came to the right place, as we are excited for you  

Wanted to share with yall, one of the below is full of a cup o Joe every morning at home for me.  Its how every day starts for me


----------



## Suzabella

I love those!  I need to get one for DH.  We just purchased a Mickey Waffle maker so these would be a terrific addition to our mornings.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Jimmy *- We also enjoy those mugs.  The two white ones we have hang on hooks at the kitchen sink so they are readily available!  They make the hot chocolate so much better!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> *Sleepy*,  great trip report!  We have had HH on the agenda twice, and in both instances had to cancel because of illness in the family.  One day soon we hope
> 
> *Suza*, that's great news! We are glad that you thought of us 1st, you came to the right place, as we are excited for you
> 
> Wanted to share with yall, one of the below is full of a cup o Joe every morning at home for me.  Its how every day starts for me
> 
> 
> View attachment 416298


I have the blue mug at work which I switch out every so often with my daughter's college mug. It's such a classic.


Suzabella said:


> I love those!  I need to get one for DH.  We just purchased a Mickey Waffle maker so these would be a terrific addition to our mornings.


Is that one of the new ones that flips?


----------



## twinklebug

I have the mug on the right, pulled it aside from the kitchen cabinet though as the design is fading from the dishwasher. it now resides in my bathroom as a holder for whatever needs holding.

On a like note: I've also pulled aside my Starbucks "You are here" mugs while they're in good condition. I can't afford to replace them and my family tends to wander off with everything (lord knows where all the silverware is). I use the Animal Kingdom one to hold drinking glasses near my computer that I don't want tipped over by a certain kitty.


----------



## DVC Jen

jimmytammy said:


> *Sleepy*,  great trip report!  We have had HH on the agenda twice, and in both instances had to cancel because of illness in the family.  One day soon we hope
> 
> *Suza*, that's great news! We are glad that you thought of us 1st, you came to the right place, as we are excited for you
> 
> Wanted to share with yall, one of the below is full of a cup o Joe every morning at home for me.  Its how every day starts for me
> 
> 
> View attachment 416298


 I have both of those too. Unfortunately the first time I washed the blue one (didn't think and put it in the dishwasher) the decal came off.  The white one I hand wash only.


----------



## Granny

I saw this thread on this board but wanted to share with those who may not have seen it.

*GF to MK Walkway*

Very interesting if it actually happens.  I know when we stayed at VGF I always thought a walkway option to MK would be nice.


----------



## Suzabella

sleepydog25 said:


> Is that one of the new ones that flips?



Yes. It makes 6 at a time.  I also found out on another thread the exact waffle mix Disney uses.  Had chicken and waffles for dinner last night.  They were terrific!


----------



## sleepydog25

Suzabella said:


> Yes. It makes 6 at a time.  I also found out on another thread the exact waffle mix Disney uses.  Had chicken and waffles for dinner last night.  They were terrific!


Yep, that's a very good waffle iron. Along with the Carbon's Golden mix, they're as close to Mickey waffles as we've ever found off property. Frankly, they're better than most places at Disney now since few of them make the waffles to order. Tide Me Over does and, boy, were they good!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Yep, that's a very good waffle iron. Along with the Carbon's Golden mix, they're as close to Mickey waffles as we've ever found off property. Frankly, they're better than most places at Disney now since few of them make the waffles to order. Tide Me Over does and, boy, were they good!



I miss those delicious fresh little waffles and the topping choices at Roaring Fork.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

And I miss all the nice made to order sandwiches and salads there too.


----------



## twinklebug

Suzabella said:


> Yes. It makes 6 at a time.  I also found out on another thread the exact waffle mix Disney uses.  Had chicken and waffles for dinner last night.  They were terrific!


Please share this recipe! I have yet to make decent waffles, all mine come out weird.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

The Mickey waffle talk got me looking at videos for Mickey pancakes.  There are some serious pancake makers out there!  And then somehow it led to youtube suggestions of decorating tables with acrylic paint and epoxy and now I'm lost in some serious DIY stuff all because our new groupie makes yummy waffles!    Thank you@Suzabella!  Now to go from decorating tables to decorating benches too.  Maybe Mickey benches!


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The Mickey waffle talk got me looking at videos for Mickey pancakes.  There are some serious pancake makers out there!  And then somehow it led to youtube suggestions of decorating tables with acrylic paint and epoxy and now I'm lost in some serious DIY stuff all because our new groupie makes yummy waffles!    Thank you@Suzabella!  Now to go from decorating tables to decorating benches too.  Maybe Mickey benches!


Those paint pours are fascinating to watch, but I always find myself wishing the person had stopped earlier in the process when a specific color pattern emerged. They're too frustrating for me to watch to the end.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Those paint pours are fascinating to watch, but I always find myself wishing the person had stopped earlier in the process when a specific color pattern emerged. They're too frustrating for me to watch to the end.



haha - that's what happened on the first one!  I just sat watching thinking stop, stop!


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The Mickey waffle talk got me looking at videos for Mickey pancakes.  There are some serious pancake makers out there!  And then somehow it led to youtube suggestions of decorating tables with acrylic paint and epoxy and now I'm lost in some serious DIY stuff all because our new groupie makes yummy waffles!



Ah, the infamous youtube "rabbit hole".  Way too easy to get lost in there and lose hours of our lives!


----------



## sleepydog25

Final few pictures from our trip to HHI. We went for fresh seafood; we got fresh seafood. We had something like 5 dozen freshly shucked oysters along the way, not to mention a couple of dozen+ fried oysters. Yeah, we had other items, but we're big fans of fresh oysters. . .

Representative shot of our #1 favorite thing to eat at HHI. These were at Fish Camp on Broad Creek, one of our fave spots.


Our view from the table. I was mainly getting the fire pit, but if you could pan left, the marina and water are right there.


I do love my fried oysters, and as usual, the best came from our go-to place at HHI--Skull Creek Boathouse.


Our daily routine was to head over to Starbucks first thing in the morning, grab a latte (yep, I'm drinking one), then drive to the Beach House. We proceeded to walk along the beach for 45 minutes to an hour. Our last morning, we saw these. Out of the picture at the bottom, the turtle tracks did an abrupt u-turn and headed back out to the ocean. Apparently, these are called "false crawls" which means a female came out of the ocean to lay eggs but turns around without doing so either due to an obstruction, lights that distract or frighten her, or some other reason that makes the conditions unacceptable to her. These turtles often weigh in the neighborhood of 200-250 pounds, so that's why the tracks seem so big and wide.



Well, Groupies, have a great weekend!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

We have our first stay as owners at Copper Creek in December. Just booked CP with Gary Sinse. First time seeing the CP as well. Just can’t wait to get back to VWL!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

sleepydog25 said:


> Final few pictures from our trip to HHI. We went for fresh seafood; we got fresh seafood. We had something like 5 dozen freshly shucked oysters along the way, not to mention a couple of dozen+ fried oysters. Yeah, we had other items, but we're big fans of fresh oysters. . .
> 
> Representative shot of our #1 favorite thing to eat at HHI. These were at Fish Camp on Broad Creek, one of our fave spots.
> View attachment 416576
> 
> Our view from the table. I was mainly getting the fire pit, but if you could pan left, the marina and water are right there.
> View attachment 416584
> 
> I do love my fried oysters, and as usual, the best came from our go-to place at HHI--Skull Creek Boathouse.
> View attachment 416578
> 
> Our daily routine was to head over to Starbucks first thing in the morning, grab a latte (yep, I'm drinking one), then drive to the Beach House. We proceeded to walk along the beach for 45 minutes to an hour. Our last morning, we saw these. Out of the picture at the bottom, the turtle tracks did an abrupt u-turn and headed back out to the ocean. Apparently, these are called "false crawls" which means a female came out of the ocean to lay eggs but turns around without doing so either due to an obstruction, lights that distract or frighten her, or some other reason that makes the conditions unacceptable to her. These turtles often weigh in the neighborhood of 200-250 pounds, so that's why the tracks seem so big and wide.
> View attachment 416579
> 
> 
> Well, Groupies, have a great weekend!


We visit DHHI in 2 weeks! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sleepydog25

BWV Dreamin said:


> We visit DHHI in 2 weeks! Thanks for sharing!


We love it there!


----------



## Corinne

Sleepy thanks for sharing your trip with us! Dana and I really want to visit HHI at some point.


----------



## ErinC

Very rainy day here compliments of Tropical Storm/Hurricane Barry. Good thing I didn't have any beach plans for today. I might need a groupie to send a boat though. I have enjoyed catching up on all the WDW rumors that are floating around. I'm hoping that the walkway from GF to MK might actually be a thing. Would that make a loop around the lake possible for running? Since we've lost our running path at VWL, maybe this might be an alternative.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ErinC said:


> Very rainy day here compliments of Tropical Storm/Hurricane Barry. Good thing I didn't have any beach plans for today. I might need a groupie to send a boat though. I have enjoyed catching up on all the WDW rumors that are floating around. I'm hoping that the walkway from GF to MK might actually be a thing. Would that make a loop around the lake possible for running? Since we've lost our running path at VWL, maybe this might be an alternative.



They'd have to add a path on the east side of the 7 Seas Lagoon before they had a loop.   The problem is the waterway connecting 7 Seas and Bay Lake I'd think.  I'm not certain what kind of room there is in the tunnel for a good running path thru it?   I've heard they can get kind of cranky if you walk/run thru there now.  

Maybe once they finish the path they'll give a $1.50 discount on your ticket if you walk from your car to the MK.


----------



## ErinC

KAT4DISNEY said:


> They'd have to add a path on the east side of the 7 Seas Lagoon before they had a loop.   The problem is the waterway connecting 7 Seas and Bay Lake I'd think.  I'm not certain what kind of room there is in the tunnel for a good running path thru it?   I've heard they can get kind of cranky if you walk/run thru there now.
> 
> Maybe once they finish the path they'll give a $1.50 discount on your ticket if you walk from your car to the MK.


Well, there is a sidewalk there though the tunnel. I ran on it when I did the half marathon, but the road was closed then. I like the idea of discount!  Of course the Poly and GF folks may not appreciate the extra foot traffic through the resort from all the bargain hunters!


----------



## Suzabella

So we've had an unexpected change in plans and ended up cancelling our spring trip to DHHIR and booking our beloved VWL instead.  So very excited!!  We're staying at our Marriott on HHI Labor Day week and decided to extend a day at DHHIR though.  So excited about that too!!  We're having withdrawal....need a Disney fix!!


----------



## sleepydog25

With the upgrade to the DIS a few months back, I noticed that Stan's picture had been turned sideways. My beautiful wife *Luv *was able to correct that minor snafu (I'm still working on getting rid of the pesky Photobucket logo on the other pics). While I was on that page, I was reminded to, well, remind everyone that if you wish to have your trips recorded on Page 1, just shoot me a note. As always, they can be trips to anyplace. All right, people, go slay the week!


----------



## jimmytammy

Suzabella said:


> I love those!  I need to get one for DH.  We just purchased a Mickey Waffle maker so these would be a terrific addition to our mornings.



We got one of the Mickey six waffle makers recently as well.  Love it!  We used it once so far a few weeks back.  Our DGS Rafe and his mom n dad came over.  Rafe loves Mickey(not sure how that got forced on him)  so it was exciting to see his reaction to his 1st Mickey waffle.  Thanks to Sleepy for sharing his recipe!!

On a side note, my daughter loves the movie Pearl Harbor that Disney made back in 2001.  I had no idea she got the name Rafe for her son from that movie until sometime later.  He was the character that Ben Affleck played.  The movie holds a special place for her as she had the opportunity to visit Pearl Harbor with my parents and it touched her to be there.  Though much of the movie is based around fictional characters and fictional romances, I think it stirred an emotional tug at her heartstrings, so much so, that she carried that name as a little girl into her adult life, knowing someday, if she had a son, she would name him Rafe.  I didn't have a clue until shortly after he was born.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Thanks *Sleepy* for taking care of business!


----------



## Granny

I'm back from a great weekend at a Catholic youth conference...it was awesome to see 5,000 teenagers in a praise and worship mode!  



BWV Dreamin said:


> We have our first stay as owners at Copper Creek in December. Just booked CP with Gary Sinse. First time seeing the CP as well. Just can’t wait to get back to VWL!



*Hope*...that's awesome!  Staying at a new location and doing something like CP for the first time...what an exciting plan!  CP is always excellent, and Gary Sinise is a sincere and humble narrator for the celebration.




jimmytammy said:


> On a side note, my daughter loves the movie Pearl Harbor that Disney made back in 2001.  I had no idea she got the name Rafe for her son from that movie until sometime later.  He was the character that Ben Affleck played.  The movie holds a special place for her as she had the opportunity to visit Pearl Harbor with my parents and it touched her to be there.  Though much of the movie is based around fictional characters and fictional romances, I think it stirred an emotional tug at her heartstrings, so much so, that she carried that name as a little girl into her adult life, knowing someday, if she had a son, she would name him Rafe.  I didn't have a clue until shortly after he was born.



*Jimmy*...that's a great story.  You just never know what is going to touch someone's heart so deeply.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> I'm back from a great weekend at a Catholic youth conference...it was awesome to see 5,000 teenagers in a praise and worship mode!  . . . . . . . . . . . .



Amen to that!


----------



## ErinC

Just stopping in for a quick second to check in the with the groupies. I need to put my February dates on the calendar Sleepy (I always forget that). Granny, glad you are back. Working with the youth in the country always fills me with hope for the future. We seem to hear more about the bad "eggs," and not enough about the good ones. 
I'm off to my first MRI today. I'm trying not to be nervous about it. My mother is claustrophobic, so she's all worried about me. I think I'm just going to pretend nap.   It's a $400 co-payment, so I feel like it should be a vacation or something! LOL My shoulder has been giving me fits for months, so it's finally come to this. Wednesday they'll do some test where they put needles in my arm and check the nerves. I'm super excited about that!  Oh well, hopefully we'll get some answers. We are less than a month out from school starting  back, so I need this dealt with. Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## twinklebug

ErinC said:


> Just stopping in for a quick second to check in the with the groupies. I need to put my February dates on the calendar Sleepy (I always forget that). Granny, glad you are back. Working with the youth in the country always fills me with hope for the future. We seem to hear more about the bad "eggs," and not enough about the good ones.
> I'm off to my first MRI today. I'm trying not to be nervous about it. My mother is claustrophobic, so she's all worried about me. I think I'm just going to pretend nap.   It's a $400 co-payment, so I feel like it should be a vacation or something! LOL My shoulder has been giving me fits for months, so it's finally come to this. Wednesday they'll do some test where they put needles in my arm and check the nerves. I'm super excited about that!  Oh well, hopefully we'll get some answers. We are less than a month out from school starting  back, so I need this dealt with. Happy Monday everyone!


Oh boy. Have a good vacation! Dream of your happy place!

Psst...
I'm not sure I'd be happy about them telling me about the pins in my arm. There has to be a less intrusive way to test nerves than that, yes? I think doctors just think too many people fake being non-responsive to touch that they feel the need to torture the truth out of us. (I say this with a couple of doctors in the family too, LMAO)


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Did everyone see the remodel test rooms for WL?  I'm so very disappointed because I think it points the direction of things we'll see at VWL.  I really have to get around to giving my input to DVC even just for my own knowledge that I did it.  I'll be very disappointed if we get this as I far prefer a more traditional rustic look.  You know that the railroad camps didn't look like this!  Although I guess that story has been changed for VWL?  I forget how we supposedly became the lodge of rocks now.  

FWIW I thought the existing WL rooms were spot on.  I remember that they won awards for that design. 

For those that haven't seen the WL pictures here's a link to the article on WDWNT:  https://*****.com/2019/07/photos-ne...urrently-testing-at-disneys-wilderness-lodge/

And one of the room:
https://cdn7.wdwnt.com/wp-content/u...ewly-refurbed-rooms-july-2019_27-1200x900.jpg
_Humphrey's facebook page has some info on it too._


----------



## Suzabella

One of the things that sets Disney apart is theming and no one does it better. But I think they've forgotten that skill.  For us, we go to WDW to be whisked away to someplace magical.  There's no magic left in those rooms.  It looks the same as the next.

I sincerely hope the people who stay in those rooms express their thoughts when asked.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Did everyone see the remodel test rooms for WL?  I'm so very disappointed because I think it points the direction of things we'll see at VWL.  I really have to get around to giving my input to DVC even just for my own knowledge that I did it.  I'll be very disappointed if we get this as I far prefer a more traditional rustic look.  You know that the railroad camps didn't look like this!  Although I guess that story has been changed for VWL?  I forget how we supposedly became the lodge of rocks now.
> 
> FWIW I thought the existing WL rooms were spot on.  I remember that they won awards for that design.
> 
> For those that haven't seen the WL pictures here's a link to the article on *****:  https://*****.com/2019/07/photos-ne...urrently-testing-at-disneys-wilderness-lodge/
> 
> And one of the room:
> https://cdn7.*****.com/wp-content/u...ewly-refurbed-rooms-july-2019_27-1200x900.jpg
> _Humphrey's facebook page has some info on it too._





Suzabella said:


> One of the things that sets Disney apart is theming and no one does it better. But I think they've forgotten that skill.  For us, we go to WDW to be whisked away to someplace magical.  There's no magic left in those rooms.  It looks the same as the next.
> 
> I sincerely hope the people who stay in those rooms express their thoughts when asked.


*KAT*, I have seen those pics, and my initial thought was, "here we go again." As most of you know, I've been decrying Disney's lack of imagination and theming in rooms and common areas for years. When Disney refurbed the Poly lobby, I was quite disappointed by the removal of the iconic fountain as it was replaced by a very modern, sterile look. Then, VWL had its room refurbishment--again, they opted to go for the boring and mundane (personal opinion, naturally ). Copper Creek and Riviera followed suit. Clean and sparkly? Yes. Imaginative and thematic? Barely. Just like you say, *Suzabella*, they're losing the magic with each passing build or refurbishment. I feel certain that the move to the generic is a cost-saving measure for them--less research, fewer themed items to purchase that only fit one resort, more mass buys of interchangeable items. At first I was just annoyed by these changes happening across the Disverse. Now, I feel we're in the middle of a seismic shift in Disney sensibilities, away from the magical feel they once had to a more, for lack of a better term, sleek look that is "industry standard." Those last two words are an anathema to imagination but what Disney now embraces vice setting its own standards. 

Or, I could just not have had enough caffeine yet this morning. . .  Have a great day, Groupies!


----------



## Starwind

There are aspects of the new look I like and hope they do continue when they renovate the rest of the hotel rooms:  no carpet, no bed runners, handheld showerheads, no shower curtains, lighter paint/lighter room.

Easier to clean, better for those of us with dust and mold allergies, and IMO the current WL rooms are too dark.

Our next stay we will be staying in AKL and CCV. We are really hoping to get a renovated room at AKL.

FWIW, AKL's current renovation may give ideas of how they may keep some of the character and theming of WL while moving to a more standard look and feel for some elements [flooring, tub/shower, sinks, lighting].

SW


----------



## Dizny Dad

ErinC said:


> . . . . . . . . . .  Wednesday they'll do some test where they put needles in my arm and check the nerves. I'm super excited about that!   . . . . . .



Been there . . . done that . . . for both legs.  It really isn't bad.  I had a great Doctor that made it easy.  Good Luck with that!

As to changing room themes, never forget that as the young take over, things are never the same.  Some day they will think the same thing when their children take over.  I remember when we used to used Directories for file management, now we have to have Folders.  I used to use multiplexers often in the 70s, but now that name is used for something completely different.  Sorry about the tech talk, but I now have a better understanding of why my Dad said what said about my generation.   . . . . . . .


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> Been there . . . done that . . . for both legs.  It really isn't bad.  I had a great Doctor that made it easy.  Good Luck with that!
> 
> As to changing room themes, never forget that as the young take over, things are never the same.  Some day they will think the same thing when their children take over.  I remember when we used to used Directories for file management, now we have to have Folders.  I used to use multiplexers often in the 70s, but now that name is used for something completely different.  Sorry about the tech talk, but I now have a better understanding of why my Dad said what said about my generation.   . . . . . . .


Always true. My daughter laughs at the notion of cassette tapes. I told her wait until her kids laugh at her having to use a clunky cell phone. Something new is always around the corner. I will say in regard to the increasingly generic rooms and theming, I wonder if Disney has thought about the kids they're influencing now--will they have the same attachment to sleekness and homogeneity that our generations have to actual Disney charm?  Perhaps.


----------



## Suzabella

I'm not opposed to change and agree that there are good points...no carpet, hand held shower..but if I closed my eyes in that room and only concentrated on that room, I'd forget I was at a Disney resort.  There is nothing there that sets it apart or makes it unique.  That's what I loved about the theming of old...that you knew you were at Disney because of the  imaginative touches.  I can understand the purchasing bulk on certain things to keep the cost down but keep some of those unique touches that set each resort apart from the others and any area hotel. They're not competing with the DS area hotels any longer.  They're becoming one.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I'm also ok with change as long as it's change I like!  

What is killing me with the Disney rooms is that they are Disney and I could imagine having so much fun designing the rooms.  You can see that it was done in the past (better at times than others) but now you could compare the hotel rooms to hotel rooms at so many places.  It truely is an area that they should not become "standard" IMO.  And oddly they still don't when they are building the resorts.   Why the refurbs are so lackluster makes no sense.  As I said though, I'm going to share my input for VWL.   

Regarding darkness of the rooms my input will actually be to keep that.  There's light colors at so many other resorts and I actually get a nice feeling of calm and reprieve from the FL sun with darker woods and paint.  IMO their making everything too much alike and it's nice to be able to walk into a room and know for certain where you are.


----------



## DVC Jen

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm also ok with change as long as it's change I like!
> 
> What is killing me with the Disney rooms is that they are Disney and I could imagine having so much fun designing the rooms.  You can see that it was done in the past (better at times than others) but now you could compare the hotel rooms to hotel rooms at so many places.  It truely is an area that they should not become "standard" IMO.  And oddly they still don't when they are building the resorts.   Why the refurbs are so lackluster makes no sense.  As I said though, I'm going to share my input for VWL.
> 
> Regarding darkness of the rooms my input will actually be to keep that.  There's light colors at so many other resorts and I actually get a nice feeling of calm and reprieve from the FL sun with darker woods and paint.  IMO their making everything too much alike and it's nice to be able to walk into a room and know for certain where you are.




I completely agree with you.  100%


----------



## ErinC

I remember there was a website that sold Disney resort furniture, bedding, shower curtains, and such as refurbishments took place. Not sure if it's still even around. This stuff is so generic. The only change that I have loved was the double sheeting duvets. I hated the old bedspreads that they continued to use, even after they were certainly not the industry standard. They were icky! I didn't want to touch them! So I was happy about that change. These new designs looked like they let some person who has never been to Disney design them. I just don't get it. Do they think because these resorts are deluxe that people don't want the touch of Disney in them? The value resorts, and some of the moderates still get the themed look when those are redone. Most of these designs look like Ikea showrooms in my opinion, and while I love Ikea, it is not deluxe furnishings.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm also ok with change as long as it's change I like!
> 
> What is killing me with the Disney rooms is that they are Disney and I could imagine having so much fun designing the rooms.  You can see that it was done in the past (better at times than others) but now you could compare the hotel rooms to hotel rooms at so many places.  It truely is an area that they should not become "standard" IMO.  And oddly they still don't when they are building the resorts.   Why the refurbs are so lackluster makes no sense.  As I said though, I'm going to share my input for VWL.
> 
> Regarding darkness of the rooms my input will actually be to keep that.  There's light colors at so many other resorts and I actually get a nice feeling of calm and reprieve from the FL sun with darker woods and paint.  IMO their making everything too much alike and it's nice to be able to walk into a room and know for certain where you are.





ErinC said:


> I remember there was a website that sold Disney resort furniture, bedding, shower curtains, and such as refurbishments took place. Not sure if it's still even around. This stuff is so generic. The only change that I have loved was the double sheeting duvets. I hated the old bedspreads that they continued to use, even after they were certainly not the industry standard. They were icky! I didn't want to touch them! So I was happy about that change. These new designs looked like they let some person who has never been to Disney design them. I just don't get it. Do they think because these resorts are deluxe that people don't want the touch of Disney in them? The value resorts, and some of the moderates still get the themed look when those are redone. Most of these designs look like Ikea showrooms in my opinion, and while I love Ikea, it is not deluxe furnishings.


I agree with the comments above, obviously.  Those things have been my mantra the past couple of years.   I, too, enjoy some of the new touches, such as the change in bedding and the addition of storage under beds to name a couple. For me, and certainly I'm not automatically right (nor is anyone else wrong), I enjoyed that Disney was willing to be who they were, embracing the Mouse and his friends. Now, they seem reluctant to be so overt. . .yet, that's what won me over to Disney. I can get sleek and impersonal anywhere. We recently stayed at a Country Inn & Suites in Asheville, and it had been refurbed recently to sleek and rather impersonal. It was a nice enough room, and it didn't have any small touches of Disney at all such as a cute picture or a small throw pillow. But, it cost $120. I know we are DVC, but paying the big bucks we have and for those who pay OOP to stay in "true" Disney hotels, I just believe it would be nice to continue to wholeheartedly embrace the imagination that made them a company to admire not one where so many scratch their heads and say "huh?"


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Did everyone see the remodel test rooms for WL?  I'm so very disappointed because I think it points the direction of things we'll see at VWL.  I really have to get around to giving my input to DVC even just for my own knowledge that I did it.  I'll be very disappointed if we get this as I far prefer a more traditional rustic look.  You know that the railroad camps didn't look like this!  Although I guess that story has been changed for VWL?  I forget how we supposedly became the lodge of rocks now.
> 
> FWIW I thought the existing WL rooms were spot on.  I remember that they won awards for that design.
> 
> For those that haven't seen the WL pictures here's a link to the article on *****:  https://*****.com/2019/07/photos-ne...urrently-testing-at-disneys-wilderness-lodge/
> 
> And one of the room:
> https://cdn7.*****.com/wp-content/u...ewly-refurbed-rooms-july-2019_27-1200x900.jpg
> _Humphrey's facebook page has some info on it too._



*Kathy*...looks like you got censored on the web addresses.  I'll take your word for it that the remodel test rooms are less than inspiring.   I don't pretend to understand the rationale, though I know that many people agree with* Starwind* that the old decor was too dark.  Personally, I liked the darker decor...somehow it made the room seem cooler to me on hot summer days.    

Honestly, park admission pricing, reduction in food quality and diversity, and park overcrowding are higher on my list of concerns.  But yes, I wish they had stuck to VWL's original back story and cozy feel.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> *Kathy*...looks like you got censored on the web addresses.  I'll take your word for it that the remodel test rooms are less than inspiring.   I don't pretend to understand the rationale, though I know that many people agree with* Starwind* that the old decor was too dark.  Personally, I liked the darker decor...somehow it made the room seem cooler to me on hot summer days.
> 
> Honestly, park admission pricing, reduction in food quality and diversity, and park overcrowding are higher on my list of concerns.  But yes, I wish they had stuck to VWL's original back story and cozy feel.



Lets see if Disney Tourist Blog is ok.....

https://www.disneytouristblog.com/wilderness-lodge-update-new-rooms-merchandise-photos/


----------



## ErinC

Kathy, these pics remind me of Aulani. They don't even have a themed runner at the bottom of the bed though.


----------



## Dizny Dad

ErinC said:


> I remember there was a website that sold Disney resort furniture, bedding, shower curtains, and such as refurbishments took place. Not sure if it's still even around.  . . . . . . . . . . . . . .



I'm sure they are still around.  A number of years ago, DiznyDi & I visited a self-storage facility in the Orlando area (sorry, can't remember name or where it was!).  They had  quite a few storage units combined selling old Disney CM uniforms, signs, memorabilia, and some just plain junk.  There are also websites that specialize in stuff to buy.  We have one of the Beavers from the old bed post tops from VWL after the refurb a number of years ago that someone had cut off and sold as a table tchotchke.  We also have an SSR parking station sign (roof top model, all aluminum laser cut - really beautiful; there were replaced with painted signs that look identical).  I always wanted one of the rubber backed rugs from the Wilderness Lodge; sometimes they come up on Ebay, but they go for $500+!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Every refurb is becoming more and more vanilla. Agree with Kat on this. Really missing those special decor touches that were so “ Lodge” . Let us know what response you get back.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Lets see if Disney Tourist Blog is ok.....
> 
> https://www.disneytouristblog.com/wilderness-lodge-update-new-rooms-merchandise-photos/




*Kathy*...thanks for the picture and the link.  I enjoyed reading the article in the link...the author is a fellow WL Groupie and his comments echo most of ours.  

_*"Simply going off of past precedent, elements of this room style that are almost certain to be incorporated into reimagined rooms at the rest of the resort. Namely, the wood floors and more low-key headboards. These are hardly groundbreaking insights; anyone who has seen a few other new rooms around Walt Disney World would surmise the same. *_​​_*Overall, I’m not a fan of this design. I can’t say I’m surprised, though. Wilderness Lodge’s rooms have a lot of texture, patterns, and rustic charm…basically three things at odds with the chic modern styles Walt Disney World has chosen for other room redesigns. *_​​_*If any resort should retain its highly-themed character, it’s Wilderness Lodge. (Actually, both lodges.) I understand bland one-and-done guests wanting bland style, but those people can book at one of the other dozen-plus resorts that has been generified. *_​​_*Wilderness Lodge is an ornately themed resort and anyone with any sense knows exactly what they’re getting when they book here. For Walt Disney World fans like us, that is exactly why we book here. If we wanted a vaguely woodsy Marriott, we’d book one. "*_​​I love the term "generified".   I might be slipping it into a few future comments about WDW accommodations and food options!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ErinC said:


> Kathy, these pics remind me of Aulani. They don't even have a themed runner at the bottom of the bed though.



It does have elements that are like Aulani!  As you say though, missing the beautiful bed runner and of course the beautiful Koa wood!  

I do think the beds need the runners to add that touch of design that is a bit lacking from white sheets.     Like others, I do not miss the bedspreads though!


----------



## DVC Jen

ErinC said:


> I remember there was a website that sold Disney resort furniture, bedding, shower curtains, and such as refurbishments took place. Not sure if it's still even around. This stuff is so generic. The only change that I have loved was the double sheeting duvets. I hated the old bedspreads that they continued to use, even after they were certainly not the industry standard. They were icky! I didn't want to touch them! So I was happy about that change. These new designs looked like they let some person who has never been to Disney design them. I just don't get it. Do they think because these resorts are deluxe that people don't want the touch of Disney in them? The value resorts, and some of the moderates still get the themed look when those are redone. Most of these designs look like Ikea showrooms in my opinion, and while I love Ikea, it is not deluxe furnishings.



We have purchased some bedding from Ebay.  This was years ago though.


----------



## twinklebug

Our first DVC stay was a split one between OKW and BWV. I hated OKW for a number of reasons, none of which had to do with the resort itself, it was more about the people we were placed near and those we were traveling with.

The move over to BWV was like the sunshine being revealed after a week of rain. I loved everything about that resort and room, even despite my fear of clowns, LOL. When a chance to buy one of the wall decor items from the studios was up on ebay for a reasonable price I snagged it. I have it still, love it still, but let's just say measure before bidding! It's supposed to resemble an open window, and in fact it IS the size of a window.


----------



## ErinC

Not to change the subject of boring decor, but has anyone seen this article? My DH actually sent it to me last night.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/i-was-so...cover-to-see-worker-conditions-093000722.html


----------



## Suzabella

I did see the headline on the news but they didn't cover it while I was still watching.


----------



## Starwind

For the headboards it is possible they could be partially saved.  In the AKL hotel renovation currently ongoing, they got rid of the fabric/curtain thing above the headboard and then took the existing fancy headboard and raised it, putting it into a new headboard that has a padded back at the guest/"sitting up" level.

Old AKL headboard (image screen capture from WDW website):



NEW renovated room headboard (screen capture from Instagram picture of new room at 




__
		http://instagr.am/p/BvAIxnsHgln/
 ):

<BTW, the Instagram page has some other good pictures of the AKL room, including some of the theming artwork used>



So I could see them doing that with the WL current headboard (screen capture from WDW website) - either keep what they have or swap out the padded area for a new padded look, but keep the top part...



SW


----------



## sleepydog25

Thanks for the pics, *Starwind*! It's likely Disney will do some recycling of pieces if there's a chance it would reduce their overall costs. And I'm certain they'll keep some theming in place. However, I gotta say, for me personally, I love the old AKL rooms much better. There's color; there are nods to being where you're supposed to be (the savannah); there are pieces that evoke the spirit of Africa. For example, I compare the sconces on the wall between the old and new shots above. The old view obviously hints at torches--very thematic and appropriate. The newer sconces kinda sorta hint at a theme. But, they and the overhead light would fit in any room in any hotel anywhere. In fact, we have a hanging light over our kitchen sink that looks almost exactly like that pattern. For the record, our style is early 21st century Lowes.   I do understand people like the newer, sleeker look, and certainly time marches on without Disney asking my advice. I just can't say I'm a fan.


----------



## Dizny Dad

sleepydog25 said:


> . . . . . . . . . . . For the record, our style is early 21st century Lowes. . . . . . . . . . . .




But really *Sleepy* . . . . . 4:14 AM?


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> But really *Sleepy* . . . . . 4:14 AM?


Yeah, cats woke me up at 3:30.  Watched a little of The Open. Finally went back to bed at 4:30. I did learn a new word from one of the commentators: clag. He used it in terms of being in the rough.  I'm sure I can find a way to work it into my daily vocabulary.


----------



## Dizny Dad

sleepydog25 said:


> . . . . . . . . . . I did learn a new word from one of the commentators: clag. . . . . . . . . . .



*Clag:* to stick or adhere.  As a verb, most probably from the Middle English claggen, probably of Scandinavian origin; akin to Danish klagge, "sticky mud", Old Norse kleggi horsefly; akin to Old English clǣg clay.

I'm sure you will have students clambering for the dictionary!  No, wait, they will immediately "Google it".  How old fashioned of me!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> For the record, our style is early 21st century Lowes.  I do understand people like the newer, sleeker look, and certainly time marches on without Disney asking my advice. I just can't say I'm a fan.



Since I first saw it I've said the living area rug currently at VWL came from Lowes!   They might have a super discount deal with them. 

That's an interesting reuse of the headboards at AKL.  I did like the fabric drapings though - seemed very safari like.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> That's an interesting reuse of the headboards at AKL.  I did like the fabric drapings though - seemed very safari like.


DVC adds all the whimsical touches to get folk to buy in, then in upgrades they strip many of them out. VWL was lucky in that the last upgrade involved Bambi being added in way of pillows and a murphy bed. AKV has not been as lucky: I also noticed the above the bed netting was gone, didn't bother me as much as the fact that the window sheers that had been swapped out for generic ones. Missing our characters, it was one of the most subtle character placements I've seen.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> DVC adds all the whimsical touches to get folk to buy in, then in upgrades they strip many of them out. VWL was lucky in that the last upgrade involved Bambi being added in way of pillows and a murphy bed. AKV has not been as lucky: I also noticed the above the bed netting was gone, didn't bother me as much as the fact that the window sheers that had been swapped out for generic ones. Missing our characters, it was one of the most subtle character placements I've seen.



I missed the mickey heads in the carpet pattern.   Those sheers were beautiful and unique.


----------



## Lakegirl

27 days for us.  Getting so excited.  Staying at OKW for 5 nights then Poly for 3 nights.  Doing MNSSHP as well. Started our Lake vacation today in NH.  Super Hot here!! Stay cool everyone.


----------



## twokats

Hope all the groupies are having a good weekend (since no one has been on all day!)
It is hot here in TX.  We are supposed to have a cool front coming, but don't know how much it will help us.


----------



## Corinne

Lakegirl said:


> 27 days for us.  Getting so excited.  Staying at OKW for 5 nights then Poly for 3 nights.  Doing MNSSHP as well. Started our Lake vacation today in NH.  Super Hot here!! Stay cool everyone.



Looks like another great vacation week, enjoy!


----------



## jimmytammy

85 days til our SSR(relax and enjoy doing nothing)except member night at Splitsville then 89 days til our 8 night Fantasy cruise.  Cant wait!!
Followed by 132 days til our Pop Century stay then 138 days til our stay at VWL, AHHHH, HOME


----------



## bobbiwoz

twokats, we are expecting thunderstorms as relief today, too!


----------



## Dizny Dad

111 days until the entire family meets together in a Grand Villa at SSR!  Just like Jimmy, I am looking forward to a laid back time at the quiet pools.


----------



## Granny

twokats said:


> Hope all the groupies are having a good weekend (since no one has been on all day!)
> It is hot here in TX.  We are supposed to have a cool front coming, but don't know how much it will help us.



*Kathy*...great to hear from you. I hope you get some relief soon from the heat! 


And since *Jimmy* and *DDad* have started the countdowns, mine indicates 91 days until our week at SSR.  We haven't stayed there for a while, and I think it will fit our laid back vacation style.


----------



## DVC Jen

We have 313 days to go until we head down to Vero Beach ( our second home resort).    I will just have to live vicariously through all of you.


----------



## sleepydog25

Well, as long as we're quoting numbers, 151 days until our short stay at VWL prior to Christmas; 154 days until we board the Dream for our holiday cruise. We'll spend one more day at the World at the Poly the day we get back from said cruise. My summer project has been power washing then painting our deck. The former is all done, and about 1/3 of the latter is now accomplished. For the record, the deck is well over 850 square feet and has 187 side rails, 17 small posts, and 14 anchor posts/footings. It's a job. 

Just for fun, I was recently cast in a short film called "Uncle Otto's Truck," a short story by Stephen King. It's a long story, but a friend suggested me for a small role (she, too, is in it), and we filmed yesterday. I had 10 total lines in two short scenes. Took nearly 5 hours to film them both. Having been in a larger production many years ago, I knew the process was long, so it wasn't a surprise. And that's it from southwest Virginny. . .


----------



## Corinne

133 Days for us! We’ll be missing our September trip, but we have to be practical with the wedding!


----------



## twinklebug

Oh! Numbers... love me some...

We have *806* pages in this thread! Wow!
Saw that Disney was cooler than New England by *10* degrees yesterday. Might need to go south to cool off if this keeps up.

*96 *Days until my daughter and I are in WDW for our first trip to both the MNSSHP & F&W festival.
*139* days until I _may _get to see my son and DIL at AKV (My other son may take the reservation on me)


----------



## vwlfan

May not be altogether relevant but anything BRV does is an upgrade over the last studio that we had. In fairness I will acknowledge that Housekeeping took our once in a Dvc lifetime complaint very seriously and made good. Methinks they realize that the refurbished is way overdo.


----------



## vwlfan

May not be altogether relevant but anything BRV does is an upgrade over the last studio that we had. In fairness I will acknowledge that Housekeeping took our once in a Dvc lifetime complaint very seriously and made good. Methinks they realize that the refurbished is way overdo.


----------



## vwlfan

vwlfan said:


> May not be altogether relevant but anything BRV does is an upgrade over the last studio that we had. In fairness I will acknowledge that Housekeeping took our once in a Dvc lifetime complaint very seriously and made good. Methinks they realize that the refurbished is way overdo.


Forgive me don’t know why this post landed here. I was trying to respond to the posts re the test rooms. Tried to delete it but cannot!


----------



## Granny

vwlfan said:


> Forgive me don’t know why this post landed here. I was trying to respond to the posts re the test rooms. Tried to delete it but cannot!



No problem...we always like hearing others opinions of VWL.  Sorry that you got such a stinker of a room (can you tell us which one?) but I'm glad to hear that Disney made good for you.


----------



## abogdan

Hi, apologies if this information is elsewhere, but I couldn't find it.  Will be staying in a two-bedroom villa at Boulder Ridge in a few weeks.  My understanding is that some of the rooms have 2 queens in the second bedroom, while others have a queen and a pull-out couch.  Is there a list somewhere of the rooms that have the two queen beds?  We'd like to request one of those if at all possible.  Thank you.


----------



## Suzabella

I think the ones with the 2 beds is a dedicated 2 bedroom.  The sofa bed combo would be the efficiency part of a 'lock off'2 bedroom.  You should be able to request that either online check in or by calling member services.  Ask for a dedicated 2 bedroom.  Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## abogdan

Great, thank you


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

abogdan said:


> Hi, apologies if this information is elsewhere, but I couldn't find it.  Will be staying in a two-bedroom villa at Boulder Ridge in a few weeks.  My understanding is that some of the rooms have 2 queens in the second bedroom, while others have a queen and a pull-out couch.  Is there a list somewhere of the rooms that have the two queen beds?  We'd like to request one of those if at all possible.  Thank you.



When your booking was done it should have designated whether you were in a dedicated 2BR or a lock-off.  As mentioned the dedicated has the 2 queen beds in the second bedroom and the lock-offs have the bed and sofa sleeper.  Whatever you booked is what you will be placed in barring some unforseen circumstance.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Refurb or no refurb, all should be wary of rooms 1502 & 1503.  These rooms were shoehorned in at the end of the hallway when you take a right out of the elevator.  Excuse me for saying, but you really have to open either the hallway door or the slider to F**T.  When the couch bed was opened up, you could not walk between it and the regular bed or the slider to get outside, and there was only a foot or so at the bottom of the bed to move around.  It was fun, it was cozy, BUT IT WAS UNBELIEVABLY SMALL!


----------



## Granny

abogdan said:


> Hi, apologies if this information is elsewhere, but I couldn't find it.  Will be staying in a two-bedroom villa at Boulder Ridge in a few weeks.  My understanding is that some of the rooms have 2 queens in the second bedroom, while others have a queen and a pull-out couch.  Is there a list somewhere of the rooms that have the two queen beds?  We'd like to request one of those if at all possible.  Thank you.



As others have noted, dedicated 2BRs (two queens in second bedroom) should be designated on your reservation.  If not, you would be getting a lock-off with the studio portion as the second bedroom.

The first page of this thread has the layout for Dedicated and Lockoff 2BRs for your information, and in this posting:    * VWL Room Map link*


By my count there are 41 Dedicated 2BR and 47 Lock-off 2BRs.  But if someone books a lock-off studio or lock-off 1BR, it takes that lock-off 2BR out of the reservation picture.  In our many stays at VWL 2BRs, I'd say that we got a dedicated 2BR about 75% of the time.  




Dizny Dad said:


> Refurb or no refurb, all should be wary of rooms 1502 & 1503.  These rooms were shoehorned in at the end of the hallway when you take a right out of the elevator.  Excuse me for saying, but you really have to open either the hallway door or the slider to F**T.  When the couch bed was opened up, you could not walk between it and the regular bed or the slider to get outside, and there was only a foot or so at the bottom of the bed to move around.  It was fun, it was cozy, BUT IT WAS UNBELIEVABLY SMALL!



*DDad*...Those two villas are studios...sounds like they shoe-horned them into the corner of the first floor.  For whatever reason, on the other floors there is a 1BR in the space of those two studios which should be much less cramped.


----------



## twinklebug

Dizny Dad said:


> Refurb or no refurb, all should be wary of rooms 1502 & 1503.  These rooms were shoehorned in at the end of the hallway when you take a right out of the elevator.  Excuse me for saying, but you really have to open either the hallway door or the slider to F**T.  When the couch bed was opened up, you could not walk between it and the regular bed or the slider to get outside, and there was only a foot or so at the bottom of the bed to move around.  It was fun, it was cozy, BUT IT WAS UNBELIEVABLY SMALL!


Hey, 1502 is immortalized in my brain as the room with the black widow spinning her web on the patio chair.  I remember that room well as it was also the first time my 12 year old son insisted he wanted to make a bed on the floor at the foot of the pull out sofa. It was tight, and darker than the other rooms we've had. What was nice was the exit door that was right there. Easy to get to the bus stop.


----------



## Corinne

Has anyone seen The Lion King yet? We very rarely go to the movies, but we did see TS 4 a few weeks ago, it was OK, but I could have waited to see it at home.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Corinne said:


> Has anyone seen The Lion King yet? We very rarely go to the movies, but we did see TS 4 a few weeks ago, it was OK, but I could have waited to see it at home.


Boy, talk about rarely going to the movies, the last time DiznyDi & I were at our local theater was in about 2002.  We generally wait until they show up in the $3 bin at Walmart!


----------



## sleepydog25

We haven't seen hardly any of the new Disney remakes the past few years. They haven't been great. We saw CINDERELLA a few years back, and JUNGLE BOOK around the same time. We did enjoy the latter; the former was fine but just fine. We caught ALICE on DVD. Have not seen ALADDIN or DUMBO or LION KING. Sometimes, more is not better. Now, we do go see some movies that are best captured on the big screen: DUNKIRK, AVENGERS, et.al. As much as I love TS, I felt the end of #3 was perfect. We'll wait for TS4 to hit the small screen.


----------



## Lakegirl

We went to a Drive In theatre last night up in NH and saw Spider Man And Toy Story 4.  I wanted to see Lion King instead of Spider-Man but my daughter said she would cry because the animals look really real.  I read some reviews and it sounds like she maybe right so we moved the car for the second show.  Drive-in was so fun.  My daughter had never been to one but. I grew up with one in my hometown.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> Has anyone seen The Lion King yet? We very rarely go to the movies, but we did see TS 4 a few weeks ago, it was OK, but I could have waited to see it at home.



Not yet and actually not certain I will.  I loved the animated but I don't 100% love very real looking animals talking.....and dying.   I did see the Jungle Book and enjoyed it but I couldn't say I enjoyed it more than the original.  Kind of like Beauty and the Beast too.   Absolutely didn't go see Dumbo.  It never was my favorite although I liked Dumbo himself and it was the 3rd plush toy I ever got at Disney ages and ages ago.


----------



## twinklebug

Dizny Dad said:


> Boy, talk about rarely going to the movies, the last time DiznyDi & I were at our local theater was in about 2002.  We generally wait until they show up in the $3 bin at Walmart!


Many movies hit those bins surprisingly fast after release. I just wait for them to come to Netflix, of course with Disney building out Disney+ streaming service, that will change.
Last movie I saw in a theater... it was either Monsters University or the Hobbit - the Desolation of Smaug. Both in 3D, but I felt like only Disney used the tech right.


----------



## twokats

bobbiwoz said:


> twokats, we are expecting thunderstorms as relief today, too!



Our cool front got us in the lower 90's for a couple of days, but so far no rain.


----------



## ErinC

DD 19 and I went to see Lion King today. We thought it was really good. We've seen Aladdin this summer, and Toy Story 4. I loved Aladdin and Lion King, TS 4 was probably my least favorite in that series. I'm a happy endings girl though, and TS4 didn't give that to me.


----------



## Lakegirl

ErinC said:


> DD 19 and I went to see Lion King today. We thought it was really good. We've seen Aladdin this summer, and Toy Story 4. I loved Aladdin and Lion King, TS 4 was probably my least favorite in that series. I'm a happy endings girl though, and TS4 didn't give that to me.


I agree TS4 did not have a great ending.  We also saw Aladdin and thought it was great.  My DD actually saw it twice.


----------



## Crabby_Dan

Toy Story 4 is a good movie, for the most part, but the ending soured the whole movie ( and the Toy Story franchise, in my opinion.)  At this point I wish they never made a Toy Story 4. Of course, I can just imagine the Toy Story sequels that were opened up by Toy Story 4.


----------



## Corinne

Lakegirl said:


> We went to a Drive In theatre last night up in NH and saw Spider Man And Toy Story 4.  I wanted to see Lion King instead of Spider-Man but my daughter said she would cry because the animals look really real.  I read some reviews and it sounds like she maybe right so we moved the car for the second show.  Drive-in was so fun.  My daughter had never been to one but. I grew up with one in my hometown.


Drive ins ARE fun! Sounds so great! There are so few left....where in NH is the drive in?


----------



## Corinne

Crabby_Dan said:


> Toy Story 4 is a good movie, for the most part, but the ending soured the whole movie ( and the Toy Story franchise, in my opinion.)  At this point I wish they never made a Toy Story 4. Of course, I can just imagine the Toy Story sequels that were opened up by Toy Story 4.



I really didn’t love TS4.


----------



## sleepydog25

Morning, Groupies! On a good note, it's pretty here and should be for the weekend. On a not so good note, I'm another weekend closer to the start of school. I'm in a race to finish painting the deck by the time we start. Still have roughly two weeks. We'll see. The deck is large (over 850 sq ft) and older so the boards aren't all smooth and easy to paint. Lots of small cracks, knots, and just a general tendency to soak up a lot of paint.

In Lodge-ish news, I read with a great deal of envy that the new retirement home--er, Reflections--appears to include a traditional sit down restaurant that will sit on the water. If so, why oh why, did Disney opt NOT to do that at the Lodge? Two DVC properties and still a deluxe category (I could argue the merits of that, though), yet no place for a nice, sit down, non-character, non-all-you-care-to-eat place that doesn't sit in a bar. Sigh. I'm frustrated by Disney's seeming lack of love for our beloved home away from home. If this new place at Reflections does happen, and it's halfway decent, *Luv* and I will be taking our money there and away from the Lodge.   

Have a wonderful weekend, people!


----------



## PeterPanFan123

Good morning fellow VWL groupies! I get excited when I see availability at VWL, even if it's not the days I need! So in case anyone is interested in Christmas week 2019, looks  like as of this writing, there's availability in a studio!


----------



## bobbiwoz

We are doing a West Bound Trans Atlantic in September, and with 5 days at sea, I am looking forward to catching up on Disney Movies.  We did see and enjoy Aladdin.

The only one I am not sure I want to see is Dumbo.  I am ready to enjoy The Lion King, Toy Story 4, Penguins, and that Avengers movie.  If they feature any of the Star Wars Movies, that would be great.


----------



## jimmytammy

I used to take the kids(they are young adults now)to every new Disney movie that came out.  We don't go anymore, very seldom do I frequent the theaters for that matter.  People on their cell phones, having conversations amongst themselves whilst the movie is playing, etc. has driven me away long ago.

We built a 2 car garage for Caseys mustang and his 83 Monte Carlo rebuild(he has a lot tied up in that last one)so while we were doing so, we decided to add on that home theater Tammy and I dreamed about ever since we saw one at Epcot many a year ago.  Does anyone remember that, located at one of the Innoventions?  We walked out of there amazed and for years said we are going to build one someday in our home.  And its got a WLish theme to it!  Dark green throughout, wall sconce lights that harken back to some familiar ones before the refurb(s) that dim.  Cherry cabinets that Casey and I built that incorporate the screen and will eventually house many mementoes from past WDW trips are the focal point of the room.  And behind our seating area we put a cherry wood wet bar in with a couple items from Rose n Crown to keep in the WDW spirit.

So we wait til the DVDs from this summers Disney movies are released then we watch, over and over if we like.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> In Lodge-ish news, I read with a great deal of envy that the new retirement home--er, Reflections--appears to include a traditional sit down restaurant that will sit on the water. If so, why oh why, did Disney opt NOT to do that at the Lodge? Two DVC properties and still a deluxe category (I could argue the merits of that, though), yet no place for a nice, sit down, non-character, non-all-you-care-to-eat place that doesn't sit in a bar. Sigh. I'm frustrated by Disney's seeming lack of love for our beloved home away from home. If this new place at Reflections does happen, and it's halfway decent, *Luv* and I will be taking our money there and away from the Lodge.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend, people!



Exactly the same question/thoughts I had whenI read about that Sleepy.


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> Has anyone seen The Lion King yet? We very rarely go to the movies, but we did see TS 4 a few weeks ago, it was OK, but I could have waited to see it at home.



We haven't seen it yet (nor TS 4 either).  I'm sure Lion King is very well done, but I imagine it will basically be like the other live action rehashes of Disney classic animated movies.  They must be running out of them by now...what's left?  Maybe Little Mermaid?  

It seems like Malificent is the only one that came with a whole new story.  Probably no coincidence that it is the one that will have a sequel.


----------



## Granny

I read on another site (where you can get lots of great Info about DVC) that the voice of Minnie Mouse passed away.  I had no idea that Mickey and Minnie (voices) were married in real life!  I would think that they were a lot of fun at dinner parties!   

Acclaimed voice actor and Disney Legend Russi Taylor passed away in Glendale, California, on July 26, 2019. She was 75.​​Through countless effervescent performances, Russi always showed an incredible talent for entertaining and improvisation. While she brought to life an illustrious cast of beloved characters during a career that spanned nearly four decades, Russi is best known as the official voice of Minnie Mouse. She first assumed the role more than 30 years ago and has given voice to Minnie in hundreds of Disney projects—from television, to theme park experiences, animated shorts, and theatrical films—no performance was too tough for Russi’s accomplished take on the divine Miss Minnie Mouse.​​“Minnie Mouse lost her voice with the passing of Russi Taylor,” said Bob Iger, Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, The Walt Disney Company. “For more than 30 years, Minnie and Russi worked together to entertain millions around the world—a partnership that made Minnie a global icon and Russi a Disney Legend beloved by fans everywhere. We’re so grateful for Russi’s talent as well as the tremendous spirit and great joy she brought to everything she did. It was a privilege to have known her and an honor to have worked with her, and we take comfort in the knowledge that her work will continue to entertain and inspire for generations to come. Russi will be sorely missed and our hearts go out to her family and friends, along with our deepest condolences.” ​​Born in Cambridge, Massachusetts, on May 4, 1944, Russi had a desire to work for Disney since childhood. “When I was a little girl, I was with my mom and my brother, and it was late at night at Disneyland. We had just come off the _Mark Twain Riverboat_ and were getting some popcorn. I looked over and saw Walt sitting on a bench, so we introduced ourselves and shared our popcorn with him. At one point during our chat, he asked me what I wanted to do when I grow up, and I said, ‘I want to work for you!’ So he said, ‘Okay!’—and now I do!”​​There were some very big yellow heels to fill when she beat out 200 other hopefuls during a 1986 audition to win the coveted role of Minnie Mouse. She would go on to voice Minnie in the films _Who Framed Roger Rabbit_, _Runaway Brain_, _Get a Horse!_, and_ Mickey, Donald, Goofy: The Three Musketeers,_ as well as several television series, including _Mickey MouseWorks_, _House of Mouse_, _Mickey Mouse Clubhouse_, _Mickey and the Roadster Racers_, and the award-winning _Mickey Mouse_ shorts series for Disney Channel from Disney Television Animation that debuted in 2013.​​“Russi was as close as family; as wonderful, funny, and sweet as Minnie Mouse, and as talented yet humble as you would expect,” said Bill Farmer, the voice of Goofy and a longtime friend of Russi. “I will deeply and dearly miss her.”​​“You have to bring yourself to a character,” Russi once observed. “But because of this particular character, she actually enhances who I am, she really does. In a sense Minnie makes me better than I was before ’cause there’s a lot to live up to.”​​Russi found her real-life Mickey in the mid-1980s in the form of Wayne Allwine, who had voiced Mickey Mouse since 1977. The pair fell deeply in love and married in 1991, remaining as inseparable as their animated counterparts until Wayne’s passing in 2009. “I really want whoever comes after us to be aware of the history and the tradition, and to love the characters as much as we do,” she said of herself and Wayne.​​“Russi Taylor embodied the character of Minnie Mouse,” remembers Rick Dempsey, Senior Vice President, Disney Character Voices. “She truly was one of the kindest, most gracious, upbeat, and loving people I have ever had the privilege to work with and to count as a friend. Anytime anyone met Russi, their day would always get just a little bit brighter. Not only was she amazingly talented and gifted, but she had a true desire to make the world a better place with the gifts she was blessed with. The world has a lost a real treasure. She will truly be missed, but her voice will live on.”​​Russi’s other Disney voices have included Nurse Mouse in _The Rescuers Down Under_, as well as Donald’s mischievous nephews, Huey, Dewey, and Louie, and their friend Webbigail Vanderquack in the original _DuckTales_ animated series. She also lent her voice to roles on other classic TV animated series like _TaleSpin_, _The Little Mermaid_, _Buzz Lightyear of Star Command_, and _Kim Possible_; as well as modern favorites that include_Sofia the First_, _The Lion Guard_, and _Tangled: The Series_.​​Among the most famous roles on Russi’s impressive extended resume of credits are Strawberry Shortcake, Baby Gonzo (of _Muppet Babies_ fame), Pebbles Flintstone, Duchess the Cat in the film _Babe_, and Ferny Toro in _Jakers! The Adventures of Piggley Winks_. She also provided the voice of Martin Prince and the twins, Sherri and Terri, on more than 100 episodes of _The Simpsons_, as well as the blockbuster feature _The Simpsons Movie_.​​“I never wanted to be famous,” she once said. “The characters I do are famous, and that’s fine for me.” ​


----------



## twinklebug

Thank you for that Grannie - I saw the news of her passing. Very sad as imho 75 is still too young. I never knew Minnie did end up marrying Mickey!

Can you imagine the fun to be at a roadside vegetable stand with the kids, perhaps picking out pumpkins, when you hear over the sea of orange Minnie calling out to Mickey to come check out the ones she had found, and then the real Mickey replying "Oh boy! I'll be right there!" I know I'd be looking for two cartoon mice.

Oh the fun they must have had at family gettogethers.


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> I used to take the kids(they are young adults now)to every new Disney movie that came out.  We don't go anymore, very seldom do I frequent the theaters for that matter.  People on their cell phones, having conversations amongst themselves whilst the movie is playing, etc. has driven me away long ago.
> 
> We built a 2 car garage for Caseys mustang and his 83 Monte Carlo rebuild(he has a lot tied up in that last one)so while we were doing so, we decided to add on that home theater Tammy and I dreamed about ever since we saw one at Epcot many a year ago.  Does anyone remember that, located at one of the Innoventions?  We walked out of there amazed and for years said we are going to build one someday in our home.  And its got a WLish theme to it!  Dark green throughout, wall sconce lights that harken back to some familiar ones before the refurb(s) that dim.  Cherry cabinets that Casey and I built that incorporate the screen and will eventually house many mementoes from past WDW trips are the focal point of the room.  And behind our seating area we put a cherry wood wet bar in with a couple items from Rose n Crown to keep in the WDW spirit.
> 
> So we wait til the DVDs from this summers Disney movies are released then we watch, over and over if we like.



Jimmy, that sounds absolutely AWESOME!!! The sense of satisfaction and pride you and Casey must feel surely has to add to the positive vibes of being in that room!


----------



## Lakegirl

Corinne said:


> Drive ins ARE fun! Sounds so great! There are so few left....where in NH is the drive in?


Weirs Beach on Winnipesaukee.


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> Jimmy, that sounds absolutely AWESOME!!! The sense of satisfaction and pride you and Casey must feel surely has to add to the positive vibes of being in that room!


Thanks Corinne!  After re-reading my post, I felt like it came off in a braggart way, not my intentions.  It is a cool feeling sitting up there and watching movies in a comfortable environment.  Nicest part, if we have to stop for bathroom breaks, we can, no hollering at the projection room, "hey Chef, stop the movie" Slight nod to Muppet Vison 3-D there


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks Corinne!  After re-reading my post, I felt like it came off in a braggart way, not my intentions.  It is a cool feeling sitting up there and watching movies in a comfortable environment.  Nicest part, if we have to stop for bathroom breaks, we can, no hollering at the projection room, "hey Chef, stop the movie" Slight nod to Muppet Vison 3-D there



Not at all Jimmy!  Sounds very cool!  We’ve contemplated some sort of theatre room too but it would just be using an existing room.  Yours sounds great!  But where are the pictures?!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> fter re-reading my post, I felt like it came off in a braggart way, not my intentions.



No worries *Jimmy*...anyone who's spent 10 seconds with you knows that bragging is not part of your nature.

Unless it's about Tammy, the kids or the grandkid...which is perfectly understandable and required!  




jimmytammy said:


> Nicest part, if we have to stop for bathroom breaks, we can, no hollering at the projection room, "hey Chef, stop the movie" Slight nod to Muppet Vison 3-D there





You're room sounds awesome...enjoy the movies.  And hopefully your "chef" doesn't come armed!


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Not at all Jimmy!  Sounds very cool!  We’ve contemplated some sort of theatre room too but it would just be using an existing room.  Yours sounds great!  But where are the pictures?!


Pictures shall be forthcoming, now that the cats out of the bag   We too had considered using a current room in the house, then the garage thing came up and my brain light turned on(which has been rather dim the last few years)and here we are!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> No worries *Jimmy*...anyone who's spent 10 seconds with you knows that bragging is not part of your nature.
> 
> Unless it's about Tammy, the kids or the grandkid...which is perfectly understandable and required!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're room sounds awesome...enjoy the movies.  And hopefully your "chef" doesn't come armed!
> 
> View attachment 421707


I will keep a vigilant watch out for him as I understand he can be a bit of a loose cannon from time to time


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> No worries *Jimmy*...anyone who's spent 10 seconds with you knows that bragging is not part of your nature. . . . . . .



I agree* Granny* . . .it never came to mind when reading *Jimmy's* description of the improvements in his family's life.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> No worries *Jimmy*...anyone who's spent 10 seconds with you knows that bragging is not part of your nature.


Ha! As keeper of Page 1, if I had a dime every time *JT *brags about going on yet another trip to the World, or cruising, or DL, I'd be a rich man.  

Okay, just kidding.  I just like to poke fun at the guy. . .I do think he should invite all of us to his house for whatever the latest Disney movie is at the time, something like an animated remake of the live action remake of _Beauty and the Beast,_ or _Tomorrowland: Yesteryear_, or maybe even _Pinocchio's Revenge: The Puppet Master Returns. _What'd ya say, *JT*?


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> I do think he should invite all of us to his house for whatever the latest Disney movie is at the time, something like an animated remake of the live action remake of _Beauty and the Beast,_ or _Tomorrowland: Yesteryear_, or maybe even _Pinocchio's Revenge: The Puppet Master Returns. _



*Patrick*...sometimes I worry about the directions your mind goes! 






.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> *Patrick*...sometimes I worry about the directions your mind goes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Granny

On this quiet weekend (from a Groupie posting viewpoint), I thought I'd link this video that TouringPlans posted for a CCV Grand Villa.  







It really is beautiful, and this video is probably as close as I'll ever get to it.

I like the balcony in the master bathroom!  


.


----------



## sleepydog25

Thanks for the link to the video, *Granny*. Those GVs are even nicer looking than the cabins, though lacking the wow factor of the cabins' location, hot tub, and fireplace. However, they're gorgeous--and the points show it. 

In other news, I stumbled across an article talking about customer service, and given that Disney often crows about their own, I found it an interesting read. Here's the title: 

*Everyone Hates Customer Service: This Is Why.
Technology lets companies see how badly they can treat consumers, right up until the moment they bolt*

The article can be found in the WSJ, but it's tough to find the entire thing without subscribing, though I managed to do just that. In essence, the article talks about that with the advances in AI and algorithms, companies can now predict the type of customer you are, how angry you are, and how long you are likely to stay on the call/chat before bolting. First, that's kind of scary. I know we're tracked endlessly (I don't frequent FB for more than a few moments a day, but if I've looked into a Class A Widget on Amazon, guess what pops up as an advertisement on my feed?), but this is an altogether different level. Second, we're in an age where most companies don't care that our concerns are answered or solved so much as managed just enough to keep us from dropping their service or product lines.  We consumers suffer as companies have shifted their focus from true customer service to "what's the minimum we can do and still keep this person's business?" 

Third, I've no doubt Disney subscribes to either a third-person company or has their own built in service that does this. In fact, I'm firmly convinced Disney's customer service mantra now is "industry standard." As I've often said, Disney used to set the standard. Now, they're willing to absorb more bad feedback than ever before and walk us up to that imaginary line before settling on a course to appease the patron. They build more resorts and add less park space; they downplay the imaginative theming in new builds/refurbs; and they make food across the World more homogenized each year. In other words, they push right up to the point where people get angry and let that furor subside before the next round. I am convinced they base their actions on algorithms and AI predictability. Obviously, it works for them. I don't mean this as a diatribe against Disney, just the realization that they now conform to corporate thinking like every other major company. 

Anyway, it's a cloudy Monday morning, and I hope all of you Groupies out there have a good week! I finished painting my deck and 185 railing slats. I need to do some minor spot painting, but for all "intensive porpoises," I'm done. And my school year starts tomorrow with my first teacher workday. School itself begins 10 days. . .not. . .ready. . .to. . .go. . .back. . .


----------



## Lakegirl

11 days till out checkin  at OKW!! So excited!!


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Ha! As keeper of Page 1, if I had a dime every time *JT *brags about going on yet another trip to the World, or cruising, or DL, I'd be a rich man.
> 
> Okay, just kidding.  I just like to poke fun at the guy. . .I do think he should invite all of us to his house for whatever the latest Disney movie is at the time, something like an animated remake of the live action remake of _Beauty and the Beast,_ or _Tomorrowland: Yesteryear_, or maybe even _Pinocchio's Revenge: The Puppet Master Returns. _What'd ya say, *JT*?


All are invited!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

We all must be asleep . . . . . . . . . . . . I found us way below the fold.

95 Days until the family trip in November.  Lots to do until then.


----------



## sleepydog25

School at two nearby districts began today. We start 15 August. Our reservation at VWL begins 20 Dec--135 days. . .


----------



## Granny

Lakegirl said:


> 11 days till out checkin  at OKW!! So excited!!





Dizny Dad said:


> 95 Days until the family trip in November.  Lots to do until then.





sleepydog25 said:


> Our reservation at VWL begins 20 Dec--135 days. . .



*Lakegirl*...looks like you're leading the way.  Have an awesome trip and stay at OKW!  


My countdown currently says 75 days until our 9 night SSR visit.   

*SSR Refurbishment Underway*

Looks like SSR will be undergoing refurbishing for many months.  It took 18 months to refurb OKW, so I'm guessing SSR will take even longer!  Fortunately, the sight of construction walls and scaffolding has been so common the past few years that it doesn't phase me.


----------



## ErinC

I start back to school tomorrow(officially), but I've been there almost everyday for two weeks now. Cheerleading practice and moving and decorating a new classroom this summer have taken way more time than usual. Kids come back the 14th. I'll be back at VWL in February for the half marathon. I'm too tired to even count the days right now...


----------



## Granny

*Erin*...hope your first day back went well.  August 8 seems awfully early to start a new school year.  

The governor of Missouri just signed a bill that will not allow public schools to start before August 24 next year (they are starting on August 12th or 13th this year).  This was to help the tourism industry.  Not being well received by the education sector.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Here in Ohio, Local School Districts usually don't begin until after the end of August County Fairs, generally into September.  Too many participate in 4-H, raising animals, and participating in other Fair activities.  We tried one year to begin before the end of the County Fairs, but so many were absent that teachers were reluctant to start serious curriculum until they had their full classrooms.  It was tried to help in Snow Day allowances.

Even though we still use the "Planting 'till Harvest" summer break schedule, it is such a deep ingrained part of our culture that the type schedules other parts of the world use would just not go well here.


----------



## DVC Jen

Granny said:


> *Erin*...hope your first day back went well.  August 8 seems awfully early to start a new school year.
> 
> The governor of Missouri just signed a bill that will not allow public schools to start before August 24 next year (they are starting on August 12th or 13th this year).  This was to help the tourism industry.  Not being well received by the education sector.




They did that exact same thing in Texas when my girls were in elementary and middle school.  This year they are starting early again (next Monday 12th), and getting out before Memorial Day.  My oldest is now a teacher and went back this week for training and such.  Personally I like it when they start early and get out earlier.  When mine were young I was ready for them to go back. LOL  And at the end of the year - we were ready to be finished.  It also allowed us to get our WDW time in before points went up on June 10th.


----------



## DVC Jen

Dizny Dad said:


> Here in Ohio, Local School Districts usually don't begin until after the end of August County Fairs, generally into September.  Too many participate in 4-H, raising animals, and participating in other Fair activities.  We tried one year to begin before the end of the County Fairs, but so many were absent that teachers were reluctant to start serious curriculum until they had their full classrooms.  It was tried to help in Snow Day allowances.
> 
> Even though we still use the "Planting 'till Harvest" summer break schedule, it is such a deep ingrained part of our culture that the type schedules other parts of the world use would just not go well here.




What part of Ohio?  I grew up in Mercer County.


----------



## Dizny Dad

DVC Jen said:


> What part of Ohio?  I grew up in Mercer County.


Stark


----------



## sleepydog25

DVC Jen said:


> They did that exact same thing in Texas when my girls were in elementary and middle school.  This year they are starting early again (next Monday 12th), and getting out before Memorial Day.  My oldest is now a teacher and went back this week for training and such.  Personally I like it when they start early and get out earlier.  When mine were young I was ready for them to go back. LOL  And at the end of the year - we were ready to be finished.  It also allowed us to get our WDW time in before points went up on June 10th.


We start early (next week) and end late (29 May), but we always have at least a week's worth of snow days so never get out until the first and sometimes the second week of June. Short summer. On the flip side, we have four major breaks: last two weeks of Oct, holidays, last week of Feb/first week of Mar, and then spring break. Those breaks sure come in handy. . .


----------



## ErinC

Granny said:


> *Erin*...hope your first day back went well.  August 8 seems awfully early to start a new school year.
> 
> The governor of Missouri just signed a bill that will not allow public schools to start before August 24 next year (they are starting on August 12th or 13th this year).  This was to help the tourism industry.  Not being well received by the education sector.



Granny, we are actually starting with kids a week later this year. We constructed a new elementary building in the last several months. We knew when we made the calendar in the spring that we would need a little more time. Sure enough, we just passed inspections today. Elementary teachers will have about 72 hours to ready their rooms for meet the teacher on Monday evening. Kids start school on Wednesday! It's a beautiful building though, and I'm super excited for those teachers. It was a pretty big task for a small private school to pull off. We will be out in late May. The last two years we started with kids on the 8th. 
   A couple of years ago Alabama decided we weren't going to start until later in August because of tourism, especially in the Gulf Shores area. That lasted a year, and then we went right back to early August the next year. We rarely have bad weather, so we don't build any days in. If we have a hurricane or rare snow, the governor declares a state of emergency and then those days do not have to be made up.


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> *Lakegirl*...looks like you're leading the way.  Have an awesome trip and stay at OKW!
> 
> 
> My countdown currently says 75 days until our 9 night SSR visit.
> 
> *SSR Refurbishment Underway*
> 
> Looks like SSR will be undergoing refurbishing for many months.  It took 18 months to refurb OKW, so I'm guessing SSR will take even longer!  Fortunately, the sight of construction walls and scaffolding has been so common the past few years that it doesn't phase me.



115 days for us! Cannot WAIT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Slow past few days. On my end, finished first paint coat on the deck. Not putting second coat on railings except the most exposed handrails on top. I finished all the between the boards trim painting today--that's tedious work. So "all" I have to do is roller on the second coat. 

Tomorrow? Taking the day off and either hiking or biking with *Luv*. . .have a good second day of your weekend, Groupies!


----------



## jimmytammy

65 and Counting for us!!!  It cant get here soon enough.  We were going to avoid getting APs this trip since we will only be there 3 days before the cruise, but Kenny G and 38 Special will be at F&W and now that Star Wars will be opening up at 6am for resort guests(cant really see me up that early on vacation)we may pop over there to check it out one morning.  

Like Sleepy says, happy 2nd half of the weekend folks!!  Enjoy


----------



## Crabby_Dan

Here in Michigan, state law mandates all public schools can’t go back before Labor Day, since 2006. Funny thing is- the law allows individual school districts to apply for waivers and the state has never denied a request for a waiver. As of last school year, 178 public school districts had a gotten waivers to start earlier. Kinda makes the law a farce.


----------



## DVC Jen

Dizny Dad said:


> Stark



Very close to where Ian and I got married - Wooster.


----------



## Lakegirl

sleepydog25 said:


> We start early (next week) and end late (29 May), but we always have at least a week's worth of snow days so never get out until the first and sometimes the second week of June. Short summer. On the flip side, we have four major breaks: last two weeks of Oct, holidays, last week of Feb/first week of Mar, and then spring break. Those breaks sure come in handy. . .


Wow that’s a lot of long breaks!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Lakegirl said:


> Wow that’s a lot of long breaks!!!


There is a caveat on the breaks. The first week we call intersession (or intercession) where we've identified students who have fallen behind or are struggling, and these students have to come to school in the morning. Afternoons are filled with enrichment classes, everything from archery, to theater, to outdoor studies, etc. Thus, teachers have to come, regardless. I do a theater workshop as enrichment since I don't teach a core class such as math, science, or English. The second week, however, everyone has off. During the holiday break, everyone is off the entire time. It's been a good system for us. We started about 4-5 years ago, and we've since been visited by several other school districts throughout the state who have initiated similar schedules.


----------



## TCRAIG

sleepydog25 said:


> School at two nearby districts began today. We start 15 August. Our reservation at VWL begins 20 Dec--135 days. . .


63 for BCV and 123 for VWL - can’t wait!  Especially since we’ve had to cancel our last 2 trips due to Jerry’s shoulder!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Jen *- We are about 53 miles east of Wooster.  We love the small town rural living that places like Wooster provide.

90 days out from our big Family blowout in The World!


----------



## sleepydog25

So, there is new concept art out for the Reflections resort lobby area. I know it's just concept art, and I also know the final product won't look exactly this way. Still. . .well, I won't say anymore--go see for yourself. Just google "new concept art at reflections lodge." But, don't say I didn't warn you. . .


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> So, there is new concept art out for the Reflections resort lobby area. I know it's just concept art, and I also know the final product won't look exactly this way. Still. . .well, I won't say anymore--go see for yourself. Just google "new concept art at reflections lodge." But, don't say I didn't warn you. . .


Saw it. Like the ceiling, the glass looking over the lake, the artwork of wind whipping around, even the placement of the store and... is that a bar on the side?
I do not like the stick domes nor the Pocahontas action figure standing up front.

Revealing that I was not crazy for the artwork of Kidani's lobby with the giant weird "candles" but in person they've grown on me, and the fact that they're crafted from glass made them beautiful. The same may apply here.


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> So, there is new concept art out for the Reflections resort lobby area. I know it's just concept art, and I also know the final product won't look exactly this way. Still. . .well, I won't say anymore--go see for yourself. Just google "new concept art at reflections lodge." But, don't say I didn't warn you. . .


Cmon Sleepy, its not that bad(if you were in a super modern airport)
What are these people thinking, oh wait, they aren't thinking.  Now I think its beginning to make sense 

But I have to say, I will reserve judgment as I wasn't keen on staying at BLT and absolutely love it.  And it has somewhat the same vibe, maybe-ish  

I still feel its maybe a bit out of place with the whole vibe of Ft Wilderness, but maybe, and again, giving way here, just maybe they have some thoughts of incorporating into the backdrop of the Fort.  I sure hope so.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> I still feel its maybe a bit out of place with the whole vibe of Ft Wilderness, but maybe, and again, giving way here, just maybe they have some thoughts of incorporating into the backdrop of the Fort.  I sure hope so.



It works as well as a shiny new Mediterranean resort next to Caribbean bungalows I guess.......

Seriously though, I worry for FW.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Seriously though, I worry for FW.



You worried about all the cousin Eddie's bringing their RV's over to the swank Reflections rehab center?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> You worried about all the cousin Eddie's bringing their RV's over to the swank Reflections rehab center?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 425594


----------



## Granny




----------



## jimmytammy

Y'all r too much


----------



## Dizny Dad

But, Hey, , , , I heard the bathrooms will have a Rustic Touch to them to help blend with the Fort. . . .


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> But, Hey, , , , I heard the bathrooms will have a Rustic Touch to them to help blend with the Fort. . . .View attachment 425681


Cool! A bidet!! Maybe Riviera will have those, too. . .


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> But, Hey, , , , I heard the bathrooms will have a Rustic Touch to them to help blend with the Fort. . . .View attachment 425681






sleepydog25 said:


> Cool! A bidet!! Maybe Riviera will have those, too. . .





Naw....way too much theming for Disney these days!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Somehow I thought the Rocking Chair and the Fire would get the first mentions.  Tells me where our group is . . .


----------



## DVC Jen

sleepydog25 said:


> So, there is new concept art out for the Reflections resort lobby area. I know it's just concept art, and I also know the final product won't look exactly this way. Still. . .well, I won't say anymore--go see for yourself. Just google "new concept art at reflections lodge." But, don't say I didn't warn you. . .



I don't love it - but I don't hate it either.  I will wait to form an opinion until I see it in person.  With the exception of what they did to Artist Point I am enjoying the new additions to WL.  I didn't think I would - but I am.


----------



## Granny

DVC Jen said:


> I don't love it - but I don't hate it either.  I will wait to form an opinion until I see it in person.  With the exception of what they did to Artist Point I am enjoying the new additions to WL.  I didn't think I would - but I am.



That's a good approach.  From the concept art I'd say that I find it interesting.  More interesting to me than Riviera design and theming, and I'll take the boats over the gondolas any day.  But if they take advantage of the beautiful Bay Lake views, Reflections could be a very nice resort.  I have no problem with the Pocahontas theming...and it will be fun to see what the final product looks like.


----------



## jimmytammy

I like the pile of wood in the corner, but then my mind wanders to a dark place as I see a snake of some variety crawl out and me screaming out the door dressed like Cousin Eddie


----------



## sleepydog25

My long held issue with WL, and now with Reflections, is the impact on what Disney claims to be striving for--tranquility. I love my Lodge home. There's still a sense of wonder and awe I get when approaching through the archway and first walking into the lobby, and I appreciate the beauty of the grounds. I'll admit that Disney did a superb job with the cabins and their respective landscaping, too. Yet, they had to remove some of what made me fall in love with the Lodge--the wilderness. The sense of being able to step down a sandy trail and leaving Disney behind for a moment; of stopping to admire the lake from a beach rather than astroturf; of being able to blend into the trees sitting next to the quiet pool (we had a couple of our wedding shots taken in those trees); and of slipping into the old quiet pool area itself replete with actual trees, a bubbling pool, and an inviting hot tub. I miss those experiences a lot.

Reflections perhaps will be lovely and inviting in its own regard. Still, it's going to be an anathema to its stated "theme," a place to reflect, relax, and commune with nature. The location is going to crowd the space between FW and WL, and while the paved path may reopen, the increased traffic and loss of natural beauty will certainly happen. To quote Thanos: "I am inevitable." It's a bit ironic to build and pave and pour concrete in order to promote wilderness or to have us "reflect" on the beauty of nature. We lose as we get crowded, and I'm afraid I'm going to miss yet another small bit of what makes me enjoy my current Disney experience.


----------



## jimmytammy

I saw a article that the horse barn at the Fort will be rebuilt and it will be same scenario, where guests can see the horses and still see the wagon and things from Disney equestrian history.  It made me sad to think all that was going away to make room for Reflections, but alas, it will be relocated.  We enjoyed going for a walk along the trail from the Lodge to FW and seeing the horses and ponies, many times catching a meal at Trails End.  
In addition, they will be continuing the trail rides and pony rides.


----------



## Corinne

Stopping by to say hello!  I need a quick respite....

In addition to the wedding in a few weeks, the soon-to-be newlyweds house hunt has not been successful, and their lease ends in August, so they’re moving in with us! Oh, and were also in the process of preparing my moms house for the market and moving her into assisted living. If any of you are so inclined, please send  For a quick sale.


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> Stopping by to say hello!  I need a quick respite....
> 
> In addition to the wedding in a few weeks, the soon-to-be newlyweds house hunt has not been successful, and their lease ends in August, so they’re moving in with us! Oh, and were also in the process of preparing my moms house for the market and moving her into assisted living. If any of you are so inclined, please send  For a quick sale.



So the newlyweds move into your Mom's house.  Two problems solved with one stone!  

Okay, here's a Moose Dust dance for you and everything you are wishing for.  

​


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> I saw a article that the horse barn at the Fort will be rebuilt and it will be same scenario, where guests can see the horses and still see the wagon and things from Disney equestrian history.  It made me sad to think all that was going away to make room for Reflections, but alas, it will be relocated.  We enjoyed going for a walk along the trail from the Lodge to FW and seeing the horses and ponies, many times catching a meal at Trails End.
> In addition, they will be continuing the trail rides and pony rides.



Yes, I saw this one too.

*Tri Circle D area refurb*


I like the new rendering a lot.


----------



## sleepydog25

I do like the rendering of the Tri-Circle D, too. I'm happy, in fact, they're not getting rid of the whole complex. I was afraid it would go the way of the old quiet pool and the nature trail.

And that's a good segue into the following pictures. I mentioned how I hated the wilderness that had been lost over the years earlier, and these shots show some of that. They're from our wedding shoot six years ago. . .

*The walkway to the boat dock. . .used to be lots of trees on the lake side. They've mostly cleared them out. The new look is fine, but I do miss those extra trees. *


*We were walking out to the beach area from the main Lodge, and our photographer saw this serene and gorgeous spot in the trees. It's one of our favorite shots. This area is roughly where the rail car sits on the walkway on the back side of Reunion Station. Again, I miss the trees.*


*Obviously, this is the old beach area, approximately where the astroturf grass now resides. It's mere steps away from where we shared our first kiss. Even though I think Geyser Point is lovely, I miss the simple, rustic nature of the beach. . .and the trees. *


----------



## TCRAIG

Hey Corinne - sending you


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne, sending prayers and Moose Dust for all the moves and matrimony to go smoothly and for you and Dana to get some much needed rest when its all done


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Yes, I saw this one too.
> 
> *Tri Circle D area refurb*
> 
> 
> I like the new rendering a lot.
> 
> View attachment 426946


This would have made a better presentation for Reflections IMO.  Maybe they needed the same architect.  Fits way better into the vibe and environment of a campground


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> I do like the rendering of the Tri-Circle D, too. I'm happy, in fact, they're not getting rid of the whole complex. I was afraid it would go the way of the old quiet pool and the nature trail.
> 
> And that's a good segue into the following pictures. I mentioned how I hated the wilderness that had been lost over the years earlier, and these shots show some of that. They're from our wedding shoot six years ago. . .
> 
> *The walkway to the boat dock. . .used to be lots of trees on the lake side. They've mostly cleared them out. The new look is fine, but I do miss those extra trees.
> 
> 
> We were walking out to the beach area from the main Lodge, and our photographer saw this serene and gorgeous spot in the trees. It's one of our favorite shots. This area is roughly where the rail car sits on the walkway on the back side of Reunion Station. Again, I miss the trees.
> 
> 
> Obviously, this is the old beach area, approximately where the astroturf grass now resides. It's mere steps away from where we shared our first kiss. Even though I think Geyser Point is lovely, I miss the simple, rustic nature of the beach. . .and the trees. *



*Patrick*...thank you for taking us with you on your trip down memory lane.   Those are some great pictures, and certainly pull at the memory heartstrings.  While I am wistful for some of the former look and feel of the grounds, I can certainly understand why they mean even more to you.  

Amazing how the years fly by.  I remember you talking about your wedding...seems like yesterday.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> *Patrick*...thank you for taking us with you on your trip down memory lane.   Those are some great pictures, and certainly pull at the memory heartstrings.  While I am wistful for some of the former look and feel of the grounds, I can certainly understand why they mean even more to you.
> 
> Amazing how the years fly by.  I remember you talking about your wedding...seems like yesterday.


Thanks, Tom. It does seem just like yesterday in a way (I couldn't very well say it seems like ages ago since *Luv* does visit this page!): the excitement, the preparation, the ceremony, the heat. Yes, you nailed it--we have a connection to WL that goes beyond how we feel about it as a vacation destination. We have a deep, emotional bond to that place since so many of our early, current, and no doubt future memories have residence there. I hope everyone has that attachment to some one and some place--it's what grounds us. 

Oh, and we're still 4+ months off from our next trip back. Still, it's good to continue feeling the summer breezes and gorgeous evenings that we've been having lately. I can wait on winter.


----------



## Dizny Dad

sleepydog25 said:


> . . . . . . . I can wait on winter.


----------



## sleepydog25

Morning, Groupies! Day 5 of school here, but I must say my schedule is a good one this year. They did me no favors by combining two different sections of two different classes, however. So, I have students in both classes who will be sitting through some of the same material they had last year. My challenge will be to make the topic and assignments different enough to keep those returning students' interests. On the other hand, the last period of the day is my planning period--if you're a teacher, you know how cool that is. . .oh, and no first period, either.

*Luv* and I continue to scope out both the HHI and FL locales as a not-too-distant in the future move. There is so much to consider: do we want to do part-time job? do we want to be closer to the beach? is a town home going to work or do we want a small house? We've found that there are so many pluses and minuses to all the aspects we're considering that we feel like we're spinning our wheels sometimes. We've also found after more than a year of searching, that in our price range, almost nothing has a decent kitchen (we cook a lot). Apparently, builders in those areas didn't feel the need to put in well laid out and inviting kitchens. 

121 days and counting until we're back "home"again. . .

Oh, yeah, if anyone has trips to add to Page 1, just let me know!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

sleepydog25 said:


> . . . . . . .  .. Apparently, builders in those areas didn't feel the need to put in well laid out and inviting kitchens. . . . . . . . . . .



It is hard to return to those student days in the dorm of cooking anything\everything with a popcorn popper and a toaster.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Morning, Groupies! Day 5 of school here, but I must say my schedule is a good one this year. They did me no favors by combining two different sections of two different classes, however. So, I have students in both classes who will be sitting through some of the same material they had last year. My challenge will be to make the topic and assignments different enough to keep those returning students' interests. On the other hand, the last period of the day is my planning period--if you're a teacher, you know how cool that is. . .oh, and no first period, either.
> 
> *Luv* and I continue to scope out both the HHI and FL locales as a not-too-soon in the future move. There is so much to consider: do we want to do part-time job? do we want to be closer to the beach? is a town home going to work or do we want a small house? We've found that there are so many pluses and minuses to all the aspects we're considering that we feel like we're spinning our wheels sometimes. We've also found after more than a year of searching, that in our price range, almost nothing has a decent kitchen (we cook a lot). Apparently, builders in those areas didn't feel the need to put in well laid out and inviting kitchens.
> 
> 121 days and counting until we're back "home"again. . .
> 
> Oh, yeah, if anyone has trips to add to Page 1, just let me know!!



Sleepy - your combined class took me back to my home town - Pop 557!  5th and 6th grades we were in a shared classroom with the grade below us.  Kind of like the old rural schools used to be albeit not the entire school in one room!  haha

Good luck with the retirement planning!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Under the fold again.  We must all be really busy!  So, OK Lodge Lovers, here is a question to get the conversation going . . . where is this?


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> Under the fold again.  We must all be really busy!  So, OK Lodge Lovers, here is a question to get the conversation going . . . where is this?



I'd say that it is a picture of the corner Dizny Dad & Di's refurbished family room!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> I'd say that it is a picture of the corner Dizny Dad & Di's refurbished family room!



No . . . and I know I owe a picture of that, but this is in The Lodge somewhere.  Thanks for the nudge.  And I know you know where this is, but let's see if others chime in.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> No . . . and I know I owe a picture of that, but this is in The Lodge somewhere.  Thanks for the nudge.  And I know you know where this is, but let's see if others chime in.



I know too but will leave the answer to another.  It's a lovely spot.


----------



## twinklebug

My daughter and I are down to 61 days until our first trip to F&W / MNSSHP. Fastpasses tomorrow! No clue what I want for fast passes... slinky dog dash, frozen, big thunder... what else? Any suggestions?





Dizny Dad said:


> Under the fold again.  We must all be really busy!  So, OK Lodge Lovers, here is a question to get the conversation going . . . where is this?
> 
> View attachment 428101



That's one floor up over the main entrance to WL, opposite side of the fireplace seating area. Nice, but not too comfortable.


----------



## Dizny Dad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> . . . . . . That's one floor up over the main entrance to WL, opposite side of the fireplace seating area. Nice, but not too comfortable.



Not too comfortable for a long rest, but oh so Lodgie!  Reminds me of our old library; nice quiet place, during a time when everybody respected the rules of the environment they were in.


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> Reminds me of our old library; nice quiet place, during a time when everybody respected the rules of the environment they were in.


That's so 20th century. . .


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I've calculated that I can sell my VWL contract and get approx 5 nights at the new Star Wars hotel.  It cannot be 5 nights in a row but will actually be 2 1/2 stays of the 2 night maximum.

Who's with me?!


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I've calculated that I can sell my VWL contract and get approx 5 nights at the new Star Wars hotel.  It cannot be 5 nights in a row but will actually be 2 1/2 stays of the 2 night maximum.
> 
> Who's with me?!




*Kathy*...you lost me at "I can sell my VWL contract...". My wife had to use smelling salts to bring me back around. 


So what are they going to charge for the new SW hotel?  

I guess I'll have to read up on this...the two night maximum allows them to "reset the story" that all the guests participate in, right?  So everyone has to check in and out on the same dates?   I guess it will be a lot of fun for the Comic-Con cosplay crowd, but is that enough to sustain a hotel?  I mean, just how many Leia wannabes are out there?


----------



## ErinC

Checking in after my first full week of school. It's been crazy. Sleepy your schedule is better than mine. We are on an alternating block schedule this year. I have a planning period on A day, but not on B day. Part of my planning period on A day is spent with my cheerleading team. So basically no break on B day and then cheerleading practice after school those days. Just barely keeping my head above water at the moment. It will get better, it's just going to take some time. 

My girls were reading about the Star Wars hotel the other day. I can't remember the cost, but it was a lot. My oldest was reading about their park transportation. Seems like they'll have buses that are enclosed and look like capsules of some sort. 

Did any of you see the announcement about the park passes that are discounted, but you can't enter the park until noon? I think they are only available this fall. If they did something like that in the new year, I would certainly consider those type tickets for our princess marathon weekend. We rarely get ourselves up and moving that early on vacation anyway. I could certainly deal with not entering until after noon. With fast passes being made online, I'd feel like we would still get to do what we wanted.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> *Kathy*...you lost me at "I can sell my VWL contract...". My wife had to use smelling salts to bring me back around.
> 
> 
> So what are they going to charge for the new SW hotel?
> 
> I guess I'll have to read up on this...the two night maximum allows them to "reset the story" that all the guests participate in, right?  So everyone has to check in and out on the same dates?   I guess it will be a lot of fun for the Comic-Con cosplay crowd, but is that enough to sustain a hotel?  I mean, just how many Leia wannabes are out there?
> 
> View attachment 429112



The rumors are coming in at around $3.3k per person per night.  The Darkside is strong with them.

It’s zero interest to me if it’s anywhere even close to that.  Actually not too appealing at any price.  And I’ve participated in every Star Wars race weekend Disney has had, been to several Star Wars weekends at DHS and this was me for the early premier of Force Awakens.


----------



## twinklebug

So I just booked our fastpasses and flights for our October trip. I didn't have it on the Groupie calendar as I had a pair of December reservations that I didn't want to let go of... it was my opportunity to see my son and daughter in law. Ended up passing my room off to my youngest boy and he and his girlfriend will have the chance to reconnect with family  The fact that they're all Star Wars geeks doesn't hurt.

Yup - I'm pretty sure my boys would pony up for the SW hotel. Don't tell them but I used to be a huge SW geek back in junior high school - to the point that I read the books to tatters and I admit to keeping my favorite book under my pillow.   Then they came and ruined the sacred trilogy with 4,5, and 6... oh, I mean 1, 2 and 3.

Yeah, no... I'm keeping my AKV contract... I have a crush on that cappuccino maker upstairs. It just needs to be painted up to look like R2D2


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> My daughter and I are down to 61 days until our first trip to F&W / MNSSHP. Fastpasses tomorrow! No clue what I want for fast passes... slinky dog dash, frozen, big thunder... what else? Any suggestions?



Cindy...we will be there about the same time. Our FP window opened a couple of days ago and I just can’t to fired up to go get them locked down. DHS is a joke with almost all of their attractions now being a Tier 1 so basically you can only get one FP there per day in advance. 

We always at least get a Toy Story Mania FP.  Beyond that we pretty much wing it. So no great suggestions from me I’m afraid.


----------



## Granny

ErinC said:


> Did any of you see the announcement about the park passes that are discounted, but you can't enter the park until noon? I think they are only available this fall. If they did something like that in the new year, I would certainly consider those type tickets for our princess marathon weekend. We rarely get ourselves up and moving that early on vacation anyway. I could certainly deal with not entering until after noon. With fast passes being made online, I'd feel like we would still get to do what we wanted.



I did see that ticket offer. I would love it if they offered a Late Entry Annual Pass at a good discount. We’d be all over that!


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> Cindy...we will be there about the same time. Our FP window opened a couple of days ago and I just can’t to fired up to go get them locked down. DHS is a joke with almost all of their attractions now being a Tier 1 so basically you can only get one FP there per day in advance.
> 
> We always at least get a Toy Story Mania FP.  Beyond that we pretty much wing it. So no great suggestions from me I’m afraid.


I was feeling that pain, tried for Slinky Dog Dash and managed to get some further out on the trip. Everything remaining to choose from are shows. I like Disney's shows, but they're not a must see every trip.

First time at Food and Wine though... all those fast passes might get tossed aside for a bit of meandering around World Showcase, or a night trick or treating in the MK. You going into the party?


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> I was feeling that pain, tried for Slinky Dog Dash and managed to get some further out on the trip. Everything remaining to choose from are shows. I like Disney's shows, but they're not a must see every trip.
> 
> First time at Food and Wine though... all those fast passes might get tossed aside for a bit of meandering around World Showcase, or a night trick or treating in the MK. You going into the party?



We won't be doing MNSSHP.  But we do plan on some extensive strolling around World Showcase enjoying the food & beverages.    I've been thinking of booking a tour for DW & myself...we've talked about doing more of those since it is just the two of us these days.  We'll be at SSR for this trip, our first stay there in almost 9 years.  So Disney Springs will also figure heavily into our plans.


----------



## sleepydog25

ErinC said:


> Checking in after my first full week of school. It's been crazy. Sleepy your schedule is better than mine. We are on an alternating block schedule this year. I have a planning period on A day, but not on B day. Part of my planning period on A day is spent with my cheerleading team. So basically no break on B day and then cheerleading practice after school those days. Just barely keeping my head above water at the moment. It will get better, it's just going to take some time.
> 
> My girls were reading about the Star Wars hotel the other day. I can't remember the cost, but it was a lot.


Your schedule sounds horrible, frankly. You must be fried by the end of the week. I must say teaching isn't a profession I would recommend lightly. It's not so much the hours as much as it is the quality of experience. I'm sure it's the same with your school, as it is everywhere, but the variety of students and their challenges is, well, challenging. Best wishes to you going forward. I admit my schedule is quite good this year, and I still get worn out. 

The primary article regarding the cost of the new SW hotel claims "sources" saying $3,300 for a 3-day, 2-night stay for a single person, thus "slightly over $1,000 a day." I don't count the days when figuring my cost since you have to travel, can't generally get in before 3-4 p.m., and you gotta be out by 11 a.m. For me, this means the price is $1,650 per night per person. Now, the article goes on to imply the more people you have, the lower the cost equates to be. They're calling them "cabins," as in being on a Star Wars Battle Cruiser (which is, I think, close to what the actual name of the hotel is), and those regular cabins can hold 5 people costing $7,200, or $720 per person per night. There are first class cabins that will be available the article goes on to report, but no rumored pricing has been broadcast. Regardless, this price is WAY too steep for me, _even if we had that kind of money to spend_. . .which we don't. I don't care that it's set up to be like a cruise line where most food and non-alcoholic drinks are included. That's still too much. For that kind of money, you can go on an actual cruise in concierge level and still have change left over. 



KAT4DISNEY said:


> I've calculated that I can sell my VWL contract and get approx 5 nights at the new Star Wars hotel.  It cannot be 5 nights in a row but will actually be 2 1/2 stays of the 2 night maximum.
> 
> Who's with me?!


Obviously, that would be a hard "no" from us. While we might, and likely will, visit Riviera at some point just to check it out, we will not be going to the SW hotel unless we hit the mega-millions lottery.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> The primary article regarding the cost of the new SW hotel claims "sources" saying $3,300 for a 3-day, 2-night stay for a single person, thus "slightly over $1,000 a day." I don't count the days when figuring my cost since you have to travel, can't generally get in before 3-4 p.m., and you gotta be out by 11 a.m. For me, this means the price is $1,650 per night per person. Now, the article goes on to imply the more people you have, the lower the cost equates to be. They're calling them "cabins," as in being on a Star Wars Battle Cruiser (which is, I think, close to what the actual name of the hotel is), and those regular cabins can hold 5 people costing $7,200, or $720 per person per night. There are first class cabins that will be available the article goes on to report, but no rumored pricing has been broadcast. Regardless, this price is WAY too steep for me, _even if we had that kind of money to spend_. . .which we don't. I don't care that it's set up to be like a cruise line where most food and non-alcoholic drinks are included. That's still too much. For that kind of money, you can go on an actual cruise in concierge level and still have change left over.
> 
> Obviously, that would be a hard "no" from us. While we might, and likely will, visit Riviera at some point just to check it out, we will not be going to the SW hotel unless we hit the mega-millions lottery.



lol - the snippet I read said $3,300 per night per person!  Oh well then by all means since that is approx. 5 stays for my 200 VWL points!   Really?  Nobody else jumping in?


----------



## Granny

So, as long as we are in the Star Wars mode, kind of....I was looking at doing a little planning for our October trip and see that they will have 6:00 am - 9:00 am Extra Magic Hours at DHS every day while we're there.  I guess I haven't followed this much but then I saw that MK and AK also have a morning EMH for one hour every day.  

I suppose I wasn't aware that they had expanded the EMH times to include multiple parks every day.  

And I don't see myself getting up for a 6:00 am rope drop for DHS just to ride Smugglers' Run.    There are no FP's offered for this ride so I guess it will just have to move to the bottom of my bucket list for now.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Star Wars Hotel - I'll go if I can have a real Speeder Bike - price sounds about right , , , maybe.


----------



## jimmytammy

Star Wars stay will be out of my price range
I told Tammy about the price per night and she said that's ridiculous!  Its like a slap in the face, basically saying, if you aren't among the elite, you can't stay here.  Hope the price will come down and allow more fans to be able to do this.  
I realize there are a lot of pieces, CMs and all to make the immersive experience come alive, but I fear it will be way out of range for most to be able to justify.  

Oh well, in better news, we are in the process of switching over to BLT this AM.  We have VWL currently and have no issue with keeping it, but BLT is a hard ticket to get these days for non owners and the time of year we are considering is higher points so not as likely to be to not land at 7 months.  We will be at VWL in Dec and cannot wait!!  So switching over, having monorail to Epcot for F&G fest will be nice.  We are beyond driving the trip anymore so transportation on property will be a bit more critical for us than ever before, but would rather wait on a bus than have to face the drive down 95 anymore.


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> Star Wars Hotel - I'll go if I can have a real Speeder Bike - price sounds about right , , , maybe.


I think there's a plan to replace the ECVs with Speeder Bikes. . . 



jimmytammy said:


> Star Wars stay will be out of my price range
> I told Tammy about the price per night and she said that's ridiculous!  Its like a slap in the face, basically saying, if you aren't among the elite, you can't stay here.  Hope the price will come down and allow more fans to be able to do this.
> I realize there are a lot of pieces, CMs and all to make the immersive experience come alive, but I fear it will be way out of range for most to be able to justify.
> 
> Oh well, in better news, we are in the process of switching over to BLT this AM.  We have VWL currently and have no issue with keeping it, but BLT is a hard ticket to get these days for non owners and the time of year we are considering is higher points so not as likely to be to not land at 7 months.  We will be at VWL in Dec and cannot wait!!  So switching over, having monorail to Epcot for F&G fest will be nice.  We are beyond driving the trip anymore so transportation on property will be a bit more critical for us than ever before, but would rather wait on a bus than have to face the drive down 95 anymore.


I believe there would be a market for those who'd like to experience the SW hotel just not necessarily immerse themselves. It doesn't appear that is an option. Not only will I not pay that kind of money for a room, I don't really want to immerse myself--my Princess Leia costume no longer fits. . .

As you know, *JT*, we really like BLT. Oddly, it evokes old school Disney in a retro way. . .even though it's supposed to be contemporary. Weird. Anyway, we like the location a lot, and the rooms, though a bit sterile, are meant to be in that vein unlike newer builds where it's unintentional.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I don't know if any Groupies are planning on subscribing to the new Disney + streaming but FYI that now thru Sept 2nd they are offering a discount off for D23 members if you commit to 3 years of service.  So instead of $6.99/month it makes it $3.92/month.   And one of our DVC perks is a general membership in D23.  If your planning on signing up might as well save some $$$'s!   You can access the deal when you sign into your D23 account and then in the upper right hand corner select your account info.


----------



## DVC Jen

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I don't know if any Groupies are planning on subscribing to the new Disney + streaming but FYI that now thru Sept 2nd they are offering a discount off for D23 members if you commit to 3 years of service.  So instead of $6.99/month it makes it $3.92/month.   And one of our DVC perks is a general membership in D23.  If your planning on signing up might as well save some $$$'s!   You can access the deal when you sign into your D23 account and then in the upper right hand corner select your account info.




How did I not know we had a membership into D23?  How do I create an account?  I know we will be getting Disney+ so any way to save $ is a good thing.

.... nevermind. I figured it out.   thanks


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DVC Jen said:


> How did I not know we had a membership into D23?  How do I create an account?  I know we will be getting Disney+ so any way to save $ is a good thing.
> 
> .... nevermind. I figured it out.   thanks



I signed up way, way back when.  It looks like the lowest level membership (that's me!) is complimentary for anyone now.  Just go to the D23 website and sign up.  It's still showing me the ability to get the discount on Disney +.


----------



## DVC Jen

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I signed up way, way back when.  It looks like the lowest level membership (that's me!) is complimentary for anyone now.  Just go to the D23 website and sign up.  It's still showing me the ability to get the discount on Disney +.



We have Tivo (dated I know but we like it). So I want to make sure Tivo is going to carry Disney+ before we sign up.


----------



## DVC Jen

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I signed up way, way back when.  It looks like the lowest level membership (that's me!) is complimentary for anyone now.  Just go to the D23 website and sign up.  It's still showing me the ability to get the discount on Disney +.




I just saw this " The offer is open to all D23 Expo guests for a limited period during the D23 Expo (August 22–25); it will be available online from August 26 through September 2 exclusively for D23 Members. Valid for US residents with US payment method only. "

So do we all get the discount or just those who went to the expo?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DVC Jen said:


> I just saw this " The offer is open to all D23 Expo guests for a limited period during the D23 Expo (August 22–25); it will be available online from August 26 through September 2 exclusively for D23 Members. Valid for US residents with US payment method only. "
> 
> So do we all get the discount or just those who went to the expo?



It's open for all D23 members from today thru Sept 2nd.  The Expo attendees were able to sign up during the Expo which ended yesterday.


----------



## twokats

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I don't know if any Groupies are planning on subscribing to the new Disney + streaming but FYI that now thru Sept 2nd they are offering a discount off for D23 members if you commit to 3 years of service.  So instead of $6.99/month it makes it $3.92/month.   And one of our DVC perks is a general membership in D23.  If your planning on signing up might as well save some $$$'s!   You can access the deal when you sign into your D23 account and then in the upper right hand corner select your account info.



I did it yesterday.  Don't know how I am going to access it.  Probably the pc some.  My son will use his xbox, but other than that I will worry about that later!

Hope all groupies are doing well and staying cool.  Monday we had a heat index of 112 and I felt every bit of it.  It was better today.  We had a cool front which brought us some much needed rain.

Yes, the Star Wars hotel will be out of my league also.  Right now I just wish I had the time to go home to the lodge.  I have a cruise in a month, so I guess that will have to be enough for a while.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I don't know if any Groupies are planning on subscribing to the new Disney + streaming but FYI that now thru Sept 2nd they are offering a discount off for D23 members if you commit to 3 years of service.  So instead of $6.99/month it makes it $3.92/month.   And one of our DVC perks is a general membership in D23.  If your planning on signing up might as well save some $$$'s!   You can access the deal when you sign into your D23 account and then in the upper right hand corner select your account info.



*Kathy*...this is a great tip!  I had no idea that we had free access to D23.  And that they have this kind of discount.  I went ahead and bit the bullet on Disney+...interesting that in order to get the discount you have to prepay the 3 years.  But still, in the scheme of things, less than $4 a month for their content should be a pretty good deal.  

Now if I can just figure out how to get this added to my smart TV and my Roku!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

So, do you think if I booked a cabin to stay in that they'd find one that didn't have a lakeview?


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> So, do you think if I booked a cabin to stay in that they'd find one that didn't have a lakeview?




*Kathy*...just for you I think they'd put one of their construction walls around your cabin for your length of stay.  Maybe paint it with a mural depicting the bus stop side of VWL!


----------



## bobbiwoz

KAT4DISNEY said:


> So, do you think if I booked a cabin to stay in that they'd find one that didn't have a lakeview?


They could not do that, could they???


----------



## bobbiwoz

twokats said:


> I did it yesterday.  Don't know how I am going to access it.  Probably the pc some.  My son will use his xbox, but other than that I will worry about that later!
> 
> Hope all groupies are doing well and staying cool.  Monday we had a heat index of 112 and I felt every bit of it.  It was better today.  We had a cool front which brought us some much needed rain.
> 
> Yes, the Star Wars hotel will be out of my league also.  Right now I just wish I had the time to go home to the lodge.  I have a cruise in a month, so I guess that will have to be enough for a while.


I am happy that I don’t have to deal with that heat.  It’s good you have had some relief.

Enjoy your cruise!  Maybe someday we’ll find ourselves on the same one!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> *Kathy*...just for you I think they'd put one of their construction walls around your cabin for your length of stay.  Maybe paint it with a mural depicting the bus stop side of VWL!



That's what I figure!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bobbiwoz said:


> They could not do that, could they???



I'm just being a complete smarty pants Bobbi!  I've never had lakeview at VWL so I suspect I'm down under a "don't allow her to see the water" category!     I figure they're hiding a non-lakeview cabin for me somewhere!


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT
Next time you stay at VWL, show up wearing snorkel equipment, look em in the eye, and say, "one way or the tother, Ima gonna see that there lake, your choice" and see where you end up.  I bet that would work


----------



## sleepydog25

Morning, Groupies! The end of the work week approaches, and I'm already needing the Labor Day break. I know; I'm a wuss. To be fair, all in all no complaints this school year. I did find out that I have to attend a seminar on rules about the one-act play competition we do each fall. As it's a Virginia High School League competition, we have the same general guidelines for student participation: recent physical, passing grades, etc. This seminar is mandatory and is about rules for the theater competition. Ummm, just exactly how does one cheat in theater? Either your play is 35 minutes or less or it's not. And either your students are eligible or they're not--we already have to turn in a form showing all our students met requirements. Perhaps the other theater teams can't throw things on stage? Maybe no laser pointers? Oh, I know, perhaps no Shakespeare unless you hand out a common English translation to the audience! 

If don't see anyone being at the World this weekend, but if anyone is who reads this, stay safe! My oldest and her family are planning to evac to Orlando from Melbourne. Right now, Melbourne is just north of the impact point which is a double-whammy. Have a good rest of the week!

Oh,* KAT*, you might check Play It Again Sports for used scuba gear!


----------



## DVC Jen

Granny said:


> *Kathy*...this is a great tip!  I had no idea that we had free access to D23.  And that they have this kind of discount.  I went ahead and bit the bullet on Disney+...interesting that in order to get the discount you have to prepay the 3 years.  But still, in the scheme of things, less than $4 a month for their content should be a pretty good deal.
> 
> Now if I can just figure out how to get this added to my smart TV and my Roku!



We have TIVO on the two TVs that are watched most.  Called Tivo and they aren't sure if they will carry it or not. Honestly I would be shocked if they didn't.  We also have Apple TV on our bedroom tv.  I really want Disney+ but can't bring myself to shell out the money for 3 years of it until I know Tivo will be carrying it.  I am the one who would watch it the most - more than likely in my office as I am working.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Well, I've decided to put the CCV cabin lakeviews to the test!  <GULP>  So there you go room assignor.  Just try and stop me from having a room that looks at the lake this time!  

Life goes by fast and I somehow had banked points so.........  Still a difficult decision to make not just because of the points but because I was looking forward to stay at VWL which I haven't done since just before they started building CCV.  I have stayed at CCV so I've been back to the resort for a stay, just not at our lodge.  This was just the right group for the Cabins though.  So now to figure out which area to request.  I automatically think down at the end by VWL but was curious if any groupies had ever thought of their preference?   The northern end I see as good for fireworks views and closer to boat transportation.  The southern cabins I think of as more quiet, closer to bus transporation and the quiet pool.  Also, I know there's a grilling pavillion down at the VLW end (I think the larger of the two that were put in?) and I think a new sports court?  Is there any playground equipment left at the resort?   So far I can't find a map that shows the grilling pavilions nor any pictures of them.  Still looking though!  (_Found the info on the grills and it was what I remembered from walking around.  Also seems like no more playground equipment at the Lodge_   )


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> So the newlyweds move into your Mom's house.  Two problems solved with one stone!
> 
> Okay, here's a Moose Dust dance for you and everything you are wishing for.
> 
> View attachment 426921​


Lol, already thought of that, but that didn’t happen!


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> *Patrick*...thank you for taking us with you on your trip down memory lane.   Those are some great pictures, and certainly pull at the memory heartstrings.  While I am wistful for some of the former look and feel of the grounds, I can certainly understand why they mean even more to you.
> 
> Amazing how the years fly by.  I remember you talking about your wedding...seems like yesterday.



Hey, @Granny where did you find the groom emoji!!??? The iPhone groom emoji has a ‘stache!


----------



## bobbiwoz

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm just being a complete smarty pants Bobbi!  I've never had lakeview at VWL so I suspect I'm down under a "don't allow her to see the water" category!     I figure they're hiding a non-lakeview cabin for me somewhere!


Well, here’s some   And some more


----------



## bobbiwoz

We had this cabin once, it was convenient and you saw the side stream, and the fireworks.


----------



## sleepydog25

You go,* KAT*!  I think the largest grilling pavilion is on the north end close to the cabin that *bobbi* shows above. It would be a tough decision on which end to request. I might almost ask for the north end simply because I'm not as familiar with that side of the Lodge nor of its views. Either way, your days of no lake views may finally be over!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bobbiwoz said:


> We had this cabin once, it was convenient and you saw the side stream, and the fireworks.



Thanks Bobbi!  How was it with the boats going past?   I think that's my biggest question on those cabins.


----------



## bobbiwoz

None of us thought boats were a problem.  I loved seeing them.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Well, I've decided to put the CCV cabin lakeviews to the test!  <GULP>  So there you go room assignor.  Just try and stop me from having a room that looks at the lake this time!



*Kathy*....wow, a stay in the CCV Cabins!  If that doesn't impress your group, you need to check to see if they have a pulse! 

Here's a map with the cabins.




I've never stayed in the cabins, but I think I would pick from the red or blue circle areas if I booked a cabin.  Basically, just trying to keep the walking distance fairly manageable. 

Off the top of my head, I'd say this about the options:

*Northern (red circle) cabins:*

Pros:  Closer to the boat dock.   May be quieter than other cabins especially during EWP.  I think these cabins should also have good MK fireworks views, especially as you get down to the end (closer to the monorail track).

Cons:  Boat traffic all day long, boat whistles louder since it is closer to the dock?  Maybe early morning boat whistles?  Also, farther from bus stop.  Can't see EWP from the cabins?

*Southern (blue circle) cabins:*

Pros:  Closer to Geyser Point and the bus stop.   Great view of EWP.  Boat traffic not as pronounced though still significant, especially the FW/CR/WL lake boat.

Cons:  EWP might blast you out of your socks from that distance!   Farther from the boat dock than the north side cabins. 



Really, I'm not sure that there is a huge benefit to one area versus the other.  And if you do end up further out from the center, you will be closer to parking if you rent a car.

If you are worried about having a really long walk, the last cabin on the northern end is closer to the action than the last cabin on the southern end.  

Those cabins are really amazing. 

And if it interests you, you can also purchase additional FPs as part of booking the cabins (or Grand Villas) per this article:  *Grand Villas qualify to buy extra FPs*

Per the article:

_Back in January 2018, *Walt Disney World* quietly launched a test program which allowed select guests to purchase additional FastPasses during their stay. The perk was initially offered to guests staying in Club-level accommodations at Disney resorts--including the handful of DVC Club rooms at Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas--plus the watertop bungalows at Disney's Polynesian Villas & Bungalows *and the Cascade Cabins at Disney's Copper Creek Villas & Cabins.* _​​_For a fee of $50 per individual, per day, guests staying in eligible accommodations would receive three additional FastPasses booked up to 90 days prior to arrival. _​​_Multiple sources have confirmed that this perk is now being offered to guests staying in Grand Villas throughout *Walt Disney World*, including DVC Members booking those rooms with points. _​​_The additional FastPasses must be booked directly through Disney Signature Services. Guests wishing to purchase the addtional FastPasses must buy into the program for at least 3 days at a total cost of $150 per person ($50 per day times 3 days.)  However there is no length-of-stay requirement and the 3 days do not have to be consecutive. Also, there is no mandate that all registered guests staying in the villa participate in the program. _​

I'm not sure I'd take advantage of buying more FPs for $150 per person for three days, but if it was a special trip it might be worth it.    Enjoy your trip planning, Kathy!


----------



## Corinne

Kathy, a cabin stay sounds fab! Cannot wait to hear all about it!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> You go,* KAT*!  I think the largest grilling pavilion is on the north end close to the cabin that *bobbi* shows above. It would be a tough decision on which end to request. I might almost ask for the north end simply because I'm not as familiar with that side of the Lodge nor of its views. Either way, your days of no lake views may finally be over!



Thanks Sleepy!  And to be completely fair, CCV has given me lakeviews.  It's just that little place I still call VWL that won't!  I think the cabin stay views will carry over to VWL and temper my lakeview quest there.  Maybe.  For a little while at least.     

At VWL I can continue to go up to the 3rd floor or so and press my forehead against the hallway glass window to get my VWL pool/lakeview.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> *Kathy*....wow, a stay in the CCV Cabins!  If that doesn't impress your group, you need to check to see if they have a pulse!
> 
> Here's a map with the cabins.
> 
> View attachment 431100
> 
> 
> I've never stayed in the cabins, but I think I would pick from the red or blue circle areas if I booked a cabin.  Basically, just trying to keep the walking distance fairly manageable.
> 
> Off the top of my head, I'd say this about the options:
> 
> *Northern (red circle) cabins:*
> 
> Pros:  Closer to the boat dock.   May be quieter than other cabins especially during EWP.  I think these cabins should also have good MK fireworks views, especially as you get down to the end (closer to the monorail track).
> 
> Cons:  Boat traffic all day long, boat whistles louder since it is closer to the dock?  Maybe early morning boat whistles?  Also, farther from bus stop.  Can't see EWP from the cabins?
> 
> *Southern (blue circle) cabins:*
> 
> Pros:  Closer to Geyser Point and the bus stop.   Great view of EWP.  Boat traffic not as pronounced though still significant, especially the FW/CR/WL lake boat.
> 
> Cons:  EWP might blast you out of your socks from that distance!   Farther from the boat dock than the north side cabins.
> 
> 
> 
> Really, I'm not sure that there is a huge benefit to one area versus the other.  And if you do end up further out from the center, you will be closer to parking if you rent a car.
> 
> If you are worried about having a really long walk, the last cabin on the northern end is closer to the action than the last cabin on the southern end.
> 
> Those cabins are really amazing.
> 
> And if it interests you, you can also purchase additional FPs as part of booking the cabins (or Grand Villas) per this article:  *Grand Villas qualify to buy extra FPs*
> 
> Per the article:
> 
> _Back in January 2018, *Walt Disney World* quietly launched a test program which allowed select guests to purchase additional FastPasses during their stay. The perk was initially offered to guests staying in Club-level accommodations at Disney resorts--including the handful of DVC Club rooms at Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas--plus the watertop bungalows at Disney's Polynesian Villas & Bungalows *and the Cascade Cabins at Disney's Copper Creek Villas & Cabins.* _​​_For a fee of $50 per individual, per day, guests staying in eligible accommodations would receive three additional FastPasses booked up to 90 days prior to arrival. _​​_Multiple sources have confirmed that this perk is now being offered to guests staying in Grand Villas throughout *Walt Disney World*, including DVC Members booking those rooms with points. _​​_The additional FastPasses must be booked directly through Disney Signature Services. Guests wishing to purchase the addtional FastPasses must buy into the program for at least 3 days at a total cost of $150 per person ($50 per day times 3 days.)  However there is no length-of-stay requirement and the 3 days do not have to be consecutive. Also, there is no mandate that all registered guests staying in the villa participate in the program. _​
> 
> I'm not sure I'd take advantage of buying more FPs for $150 per person for three days, but if it was a special trip it might be worth it.    Enjoy your trip planning, Kathy!



Thanks for the map and giving your breakdown on the cabins Granny!!!  All very good points.  I know that if the walking trail were open to FW I'd definitely want that end of the cabins and I do love that end of the resort but as you also mention it's a prime time to check out the other end.  And Bobbi's experience and pictures make that area look great and alleviate concerns about the boats.

The paid FP's?  Yeah.  No.

I happily pay for Max pass at DL but that's all on the fly like FP's used to be.  When I compare Disney offering to Universal's anytime/all time express pass or DL's Max pass I just can't find anywhere near the same value.   Planning for 3 more FP's just sounds like torture and I don't generally like to pay for torture.   We'll have my great nephew along who is 1 1/2 so it's a bit more go with the flow type trip and I figure more resort time since he loves the water. A little earlier bedtime too so the hot tub and fireplace will get put to good use as the little guy sleeps the night away getting prepared for the next day. 

Excitement is really kicking in now that the decision to go for it has been made!


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT
Excited for you that you will finally see the water
Seriously, happy you folks are going to experience the cabins.  I imagine a cup o Joe early am while taking in the lake view via the screen porch will be a plus(or a favorite nightcap)
Cant wait to hear your thoughts


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The paid FP's?  Yeah.  No.
> 
> I happily pay for Max pass at DL but that's all on the fly like FP's used to be.  When I compare Disney offering to Universal's anytime/all time express pass or DL's Max pass I just can't find anywhere near the same value.   Planning for 3 more FP's just sounds like torture and I don't generally like to pay for torture.



I agree, I just wanted to be sure you knew about the ability to buy FPs if you book the Cabins.   I wonder if they are subject to the same restrictions...in other words, if you have booked a FP for a "Premium Attraction" at DHS (pretty much all of them), then are you still blocked out from booking additional Premium Attraction FPs?  That would seem to defeat the purpose of buying new ones.  And I agree, having experienced DL's Max Pass and Universal's Express Pass, this one seems like a half-baked idea.  It is interesting that they are trying to entice people to book the Bungalows and Cabins though.  I have a feeling that somewhere down the line they may reallocate points at PBV and CCV to make the Bungalows and Cabins more attractive for booking.  Of course, that would increase the regular villas point schedule. 

*Kathy*...glad to hear that you are excited to start planning your trip. Best wishes all around for a wonderful trip full of great memories!


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> *Kathy*....wow, a stay in the CCV Cabins!  If that doesn't impress your group, you need to check to see if they have a pulse!
> 
> Here's a map with the cabins.
> 
> View attachment 431100
> 
> 
> I've never stayed in the cabins, but I think I would pick from the red or blue circle areas if I booked a cabin.  Basically, just trying to keep the walking distance fairly manageable.
> 
> Off the top of my head, I'd say this about the options:
> 
> *Northern (red circle) cabins:*
> 
> Pros:  Closer to the boat dock.   May be quieter than other cabins especially during EWP.  I think these cabins should also have good MK fireworks views, especially as you get down to the end (closer to the monorail track).
> 
> Cons:  Boat traffic all day long, boat whistles louder since it is closer to the dock?  Maybe early morning boat whistles?  Also, farther from bus stop.  Can't see EWP from the cabins?
> 
> *Southern (blue circle) cabins:*
> 
> Pros:  Closer to Geyser Point and the bus stop.   Great view of EWP.  Boat traffic not as pronounced though still significant, especially the FW/CR/WL lake boat.
> 
> Cons:  EWP might blast you out of your socks from that distance!   Farther from the boat dock than the north side cabins.
> 
> 
> 
> Really, I'm not sure that there is a huge benefit to one area versus the other.  And if you do end up further out from the center, you will be closer to parking if you rent a car.
> 
> If you are worried about having a really long walk, the last cabin on the northern end is closer to the action than the last cabin on the southern end.
> 
> Those cabins are really amazing.
> 
> And if it interests you, you can also purchase additional FPs as part of booking the cabins (or Grand Villas) per this article:  *Grand Villas qualify to buy extra FPs*
> 
> Per the article:
> 
> _Back in January 2018, *Walt Disney World* quietly launched a test program which allowed select guests to purchase additional FastPasses during their stay. The perk was initially offered to guests staying in Club-level accommodations at Disney resorts--including the handful of DVC Club rooms at Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas--plus the watertop bungalows at Disney's Polynesian Villas & Bungalows *and the Cascade Cabins at Disney's Copper Creek Villas & Cabins.* _​​_For a fee of $50 per individual, per day, guests staying in eligible accommodations would receive three additional FastPasses booked up to 90 days prior to arrival. _​​_Multiple sources have confirmed that this perk is now being offered to guests staying in Grand Villas throughout *Walt Disney World*, including DVC Members booking those rooms with points. _​​_The additional FastPasses must be booked directly through Disney Signature Services. Guests wishing to purchase the addtional FastPasses must buy into the program for at least 3 days at a total cost of $150 per person ($50 per day times 3 days.)  However there is no length-of-stay requirement and the 3 days do not have to be consecutive. Also, there is no mandate that all registered guests staying in the villa participate in the program. _​
> 
> I'm not sure I'd take advantage of buying more FPs for $150 per person for three days, but if it was a special trip it might be worth it.    Enjoy your trip planning, Kathy!


Thanks for the reminder of this program Granny. I need to message this info to my son, his FP days will open up next week if he chooses this.

The real value of these fastpasses is that not only are they booked 3 months out prior to arrival, beating everyone else to the timeslots, but that all 6 of your fastpasses (purchased 3 + normal 3) can be booked at the same time, and the purchased ones can be in separate parks from each other and all be tier 1.

I agree, that for those of us who go frequently the value is diminished and frankly I find figuring out what i want to fastpasses in the first place to be difficult. But for my son and his wife who don't often head over to Disney, it may be a good option.


----------



## GGGT

KAT4DISNEY said:


> .............................. so I suspect I'm down under a "don't allow her to see the water" category!     I figure they're hiding a non-lakeview cabin for me somewhere!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Labor Day Folks!!


----------



## Granny




----------



## ErinC

Don't forget that tonight is the deadline if you want the introductory price on the new Disney plus streaming service. I hope everyone has had a great weekend. Prayers for those that are in the path of Dorian. We've experienced many hurricanes here, but this one looks especially terrible. It's moving so slowly that I'm afraid the amount of water dumped will be the largest issue for those in its path. It looks like those at the World will have shortened hours tomorrow in preparation for its arrival. I hope everyone is safe!


----------



## twokats

ErinC said:


> Don't forget that tonight is the deadline if you want the introductory price on the new Disney plus streaming service. I hope everyone has had a great weekend. Prayers for those that are in the path of Dorian. We've experienced many hurricanes here, but this one looks especially terrible. It's moving so slowly that I'm afraid the amount of water dumped will be the largest issue for those in its path. It looks like those at the World will have shortened hours tomorrow in preparation for its arrival. I hope everyone is safe!



That is so true.  When Harvey was stuck over Houston, all we could do was watch the flooding and pray for it to move on.  This is so deja vu.


----------



## jimmytammy

Erin
We got signed up to Disney Plus Saturday.  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## sleepydog25

What the--?! No posts since Tuesday! 

Happy Friday, Groupies! I believe the World survived Dorian intact, though our sister sites of VB and HHI sustained some damage. I'm not hearing much from them other than VB potentially have beach erosion issues. We were not affected at all by Dorian over here in the southwest part of VA other than some cloudiness. Still hot (for us) and humid with very little rain over the past month. None forecast for the next week, either. 

In personal news, I'm working with a cast of 14 kids for our one-act play competition in late October--doing another comedy. And I'm in our local community theater production of OUR TOWN which will open in mid-October. Plenty of "drama" to keep me busy.    

Have a good weekend, Groupies! Stay hydrated!


----------



## Granny

So, a couple of news items from DVCNews website:

First off, a picture of the WL lobby floor with no furniture on it as they do a repair of some sort:




*Twitter pix of WL floor repair*



*That's one beautiful floor! *


----------



## Granny

And here's the look of a new logo for Wilderness Lodge







*More information on the new logoed merchandise can be found at    THIS LINK to WDW News Today article


I haven't decided on whether I like the new logo all that much.   As I look at the various merchandise, they don't seem very consistent with the logo treatment.  *


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> And here's the look of a new logo for Wilderness Lodge
> 
> View attachment 433392
> 
> View attachment 433394
> 
> 
> 
> *More information on the new logoed merchandise can be found at    THIS LINK to WDW News Today article
> 
> 
> I haven't decided on whether I like the new logo all that much.   As I look at the various merchandise, they don't seem very consistent with the logo treatment.  *



I thought the logo was great and see no reason for a change?  Can anything just be left alone?   It was very western national parks like while this is reminiscent of the Adirondacks lodges of the early/mid century.   Just where is Wilderness Lodge supposed to be?


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just where is Wilderness Lodge supposed to be?




I dunno.  Someplace next door to a heap of rock's I'd say.






And near a creek containing some minerals:


----------



## cellomom

Hi everyone
I just found your thread!  We love Wilderness Lodge and will have our first trip as DVC owners @ CCV December 2019. I am so excited to be at WL during Christmas.  Appreciate all the info I have  found on this thread.


----------



## sleepydog25

cellomom said:


> Hi everyone
> I just found your thread!  We love Wilderness Lodge and will have our first trip as DVC owners @ CCV December 2019. I am so excited to be at WL during Christmas.  Appreciate all the info I have  found on this thread.


 We're so happy you found us! You've likely read over Page 1 which is a good resource, but many Groupies on here have a wealth of knowledge beyond the mere facts there. If you ever have any questions, just ask! We hope you'll join in our discussions which range from park stuff, to family, to pets, and many points beyond. I'll be happy to put your trip on our Page 1 Trip Calendar if you desire. Just shoot me a note here or per the conversation icon of the dates and location, and you'll be all set. No need to do so if you don't wish, though. We're a laid back group of, well, Groupies!  And now you are one!  Welcome home!!


----------



## cellomom

sleepydog25 said:


> We're so happy you found us! You've likely read over Page 1 which is a good resource, but many Groupies on here have a wealth of knowledge beyond the mere facts there. If you ever have any questions, just ask! We hope you'll join in our discussions which range from park stuff, to family, to pets, and many points beyond. I'll be happy to put your trip on our Page 1 Trip Calendar if you desire. Just shoot me a note here or per the conversation icon of the dates and location, and you'll be all set. No need to do so if you don't wish, though. We're a laid back group of, well, Groupies!  And now you are one!  Welcome home!!


Thank You for the warm welcome.


----------



## Granny

cellomom said:


> Hi everyone
> I just found your thread!  We love Wilderness Lodge and will have our first trip as DVC owners @ CCV December 2019. I am so excited to be at WL during Christmas.  Appreciate all the info I have  found on this thread.



Hi Cello! (we tend to abbreviate names here as a sign of friendship!)  




We welcome you both to our Wilderness Lodge home as well as our home here on this thread that has been running for about 13 years now.  While many of us know each other well, we always welcome anyone with a love of the Lodge!  

What an amazing first DVC trip you have planned....CCV at Christmas time!   Have you ever visited WL at Christmas?  If not, you will immediately feel at home and in the spirit as you enter the lobby with the Christmas music playing softly in the background.  It is definitely Wilderness Lodge at its finest!  

We're glad you dropped in, and feel free to ask any questions.  Or if you want an opinion, we seem to have an ample supply of those.


----------



## cellomom

Granny said:


> Hi Cello! (we tend to abbreviate names here as a sign of friendship!)
> 
> View attachment 433568
> 
> 
> We welcome you both to our Wilderness Lodge home as well as our home here on this thread that has been running for about 13 years now.  While many of us know each other well, we always welcome anyone with a love of the Lodge!
> 
> What an amazing first DVC trip you have planned....CCV at Christmas time!   Have you ever visited WL at Christmas?  If not, you will immediately feel at home and in the spirit as you enter the lobby with the Christmas music playing softly in the background.  It is definitely Wilderness Lodge at its finest!
> 
> We're glad you dropped in, and feel free to ask any questions.  Or if you want an opinion, we seem to have an ample supply of those.


Thank you!  We have been to WL (hotel side) but never at Christmas.  I am looking forward to finally being at WL with all the Christmas decor in place.


----------



## cellomom

sleepydog25 said:


> We're so happy you found us! You've likely read over Page 1 which is a good resource, but many Groupies on here have a wealth of knowledge beyond the mere facts there. If you ever have any questions, just ask! We hope you'll join in our discussions which range from park stuff, to family, to pets, and many points beyond. I'll be happy to put your trip on our Page 1 Trip Calendar if you desire. Just shoot me a note here or per the conversation icon of the dates and location, and you'll be all set. No need to do so if you don't wish, though. We're a laid back group of, well, Groupies!  And now you are one!  Welcome home!!


We will be at WL 12/2-12/7/19  
Woohoo!


----------



## sleepydog25

cellomom said:


> We will be at WL 12/2-12/7/19
> Woohoo!


I will update Page 1, and you will absolutely love the Lodge during the holidays--there is no better decorated or themed resort at the World during that time. Also, in case you didn't know, our sister resort Copper Creek has their own thread with tons of great information related specifically to that resort. They're friendly folks, too!


----------



## GGGT

Our "Clan of 12" will be back for our annual Thanksgiving Week at VWL again this year.


----------



## Granny

GGGT said:


> Our "Clan of 12" will be back for our annual Thanksgiving Week at VWL again this year.



*GG.*..that sounds like a fun tradition!  Have you done this several times?  Do you spend Thanksgiving Day at WDW?  If so, do you have a traditional place that you go for the family Thanksgiving meal?  

We've been twice during Christmas week, and enjoyed our turkey and trimmings Christmas Day meal at Liberty Tree Tavern restaurant.  But I haven't heard many people talking about spending Thanksgivings at WDW as a tradition so I'd love to hear about how you celebrate.


----------



## GGGT

Granny said:


> *GG.*..that sounds like a fun tradition!  Have you done this several times?  Do you spend Thanksgiving Day at WDW?  If so, do you have a traditional place that you go for the family Thanksgiving meal?
> 
> We've been twice during Christmas week, and enjoyed our turkey and trimmings Christmas Day meal at Liberty Tree Tavern restaurant.  But I haven't heard many people talking about spending Thanksgivings at WDW as a tradition so I'd love to hear about how you celebrate.



Thanks Tom,
Yes, every week for Thanksgiving we're at VWL. (Sat to Sat) We usually are at the MK for breakfast at Crystal Palace, followed by late lunch/dinner at Liberty Tree or Whispering Canyon. Love this tradition.   We're fortunate to visit often, so we can go "park easy" usually during this time.


----------



## bobbiwoz

DH and I are celebrating his 75 onboard the Dream.  November 15-18.  It just seemed fitting, as our first DCL Cruise was for his 60th birthday.

The 60th was paired with a stay at VWL, and the folks at Whispering Canyon fashioned a suitable birthday crown out of a coffee pot filter.but my iPad pictures do not go back that far, so everyone has to picture it for themselves!

We booked this too late to get VWL afterwards, but we have SSR and that’s fine!


----------



## sleepydog25

GGGT said:


> Our "Clan of 12" will be back for our annual Thanksgiving Week at VWL again this year.


Welcome back!  Haven't been there during Thanksgiving, but a couple of times the week after. This year is a few days prior to our Christmas cruise on the Dream.


----------



## Crabby_Dan

GGGT said:


> Our "Clan of 12" will be back for our annual Thanksgiving Week at VWL again this year.


Wow!  My family loved going at Thanksgiving. ( 2010-2015) For a couple of years it was great. Didn’t really get crowded until Wed evening. I have some great pictures of the Cinderella’s Castle on Thanksgiving morning. It was fairly deserted. 

The last 3 times, it got progressively more crowded every year, until it got to be too much for us. In 2017 we went the week after Thanksgiving and the cast members remarked to us several times how crazy it had been the previous week. 

I’m glad it works for you. At one point I thought it would be a tradition for us.


----------



## GGGT

Crabby_Dan said:


> Wow!  My family loved going at Thanksgiving. ( 2010-2015) For a couple of years it was great. Didn’t really get crowded until Wed evening. I have some great pictures of the Cinderella’s Castle on Thanksgiving morning. It was fairly deserted.
> 
> The last 3 times, it got progressively more crowded every year, until it got to be too much for us. In 2017 we went the week after Thanksgiving and the cast members remarked to us several times how crazy it had been the previous week.
> 
> I’m glad it works for you. At one point I thought it would be a tradition for us.



You're right, it has gotten more crowded the past few years. (As we've all discussed, there's really no "off season" for DVC now.) Because we also go to the POLY every July 4th Week with the entire Family, VGF each December with just me and my wife, and throw in at least two more trips annually, the need to "Crush the Parks" is not there.


----------



## Questforthemouse

Good Morning VWL/BRV Lovers,

My wife and I are current owners at SSR (since 2006) and absolutely love SSR. However, we fell in love with Wilderness Lodge Villas when staying there and just love the theme and atmosphere. We have decided we are going to add-on through resale at VWL (we continue to call it VWL). We were hoping you fine folks (buttering you up) could provide some feedback for us.

1) We are studio people. Just love the studios. They fit us and our style perfectly. We spend our summers as well as weekends in the spring and fall in a 450 sq ft trailer/cottage and every now and then find it to big lol. DW is a teacher so pre-retirement (the next 10 years) we travel March Break, summer, and usually the week following Christmas (including New Years Eve/Day) when using DVC. Once we hit retirement we plan on traveling to our DVCs pre-Christmas, January, maybe early November and early spring (avoiding Easter). So, I know this has likely been asked a 1000 times but what are our chances at studios at 11 months?

2) We love going out for table service at dinner time (will continue to do this even during retirement). Whispering Canyon is one of those once per trip (at most) table services for us and now that Artist Point is a character meal it is pretty much out the window for us. In other words, we will have to head off the resort to go for table service meals. If we have our car with us then great but often we fly (even will in retirement). What do y'all do for table service when staying at VWL? 

Thanks in advance for your time...


----------



## Questforthemouse

Questforthemouse said:


> Good Morning VWL/BRV Lovers,
> 
> My wife and I are current owners at SSR (since 2006) and absolutely love SSR. However, we fell in love with Wilderness Lodge Villas when staying there and just love the theme and atmosphere. We have decided we are going to add-on through resale at VWL (we continue to call it VWL). We were hoping you fine folks (buttering you up) could provide some feedback for us.
> 
> 1) We are studio people. Just love the studios. They fit us and our style perfectly. We spend our summers as well as weekends in the spring and fall in a 450 sq ft trailer/cottage and every now and then find it to big lol. DW is a teacher so pre-retirement (the next 10 years) we travel March Break, summer, and usually the week following Christmas (including New Years Eve/Day) when using DVC. Once we hit retirement we plan on traveling to our DVCs pre-Christmas, January, maybe early November and early spring (avoiding Easter). So, I know this has likely been asked a 1000 times but what are our chances at studios at 11 months?
> 
> 2) We love going out for table service at dinner time (will continue to do this even during retirement). Whispering Canyon is one of those once per trip (at most) table services for us and now that Artist Point is a character meal it is pretty much out the window for us. In other words, we will have to head off the resort to go for table service meals. If we have our car with us then great but often we fly (even will in retirement). What do y'all do for table service when staying at VWL?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your time...


Just found the DVC booking prediction thread so my first question has been answered.


----------



## Granny

Questforthemouse said:


> Good Morning VWL/BRV Lovers,
> 
> My wife and I are current owners at SSR (since 2006) and absolutely love SSR. However, we fell in love with Wilderness Lodge Villas when staying there and just love the theme and atmosphere. We have decided we are going to add-on through resale at VWL (we continue to call it VWL). We were hoping you fine folks (buttering you up) could provide some feedback for us.



*Quest*...glad you dropped by....

And we don't mind a little buttering up, especially from someone who appreciates the theme and atmosphere of Wilderness Lodge and the villas!  

I can take a poke at your questions...




> 1) We are studio people. Just love the studios. They fit us and our style perfectly. We spend our summers as well as weekends in the spring and fall in a 450 sq ft trailer/cottage and every now and then find it to big lol. DW is a teacher so pre-retirement (the next 10 years) we travel March Break, summer, and usually the week following Christmas (including New Years Eve/Day) when using DVC. Once we hit retirement we plan on traveling to our DVCs pre-Christmas, January, maybe early November and early spring (avoiding Easter). So, I know this has likely been asked a 1000 times but what are our chances at studios at 11 months?



You've already looked this up, but studios during the peak DVC seasons are challenging at many resorts.  I can't speak directly to studios since I book 1BRs, but in general I think that if you are online and ready to hit the "book it" button right at 8:00 am Eastern Time you have a good chance.  VWL is one of the smallest (fewest villas) DVC resorts so you don't want to miss that window!  I think a lot of people still call MS to book reservations and they don't open until 9:00 am so the chances are that they will have a very hard time booking a studio during peak times.

Of course, you could walk the reservation but for me that's a lot of work, especially since I've never been shut out at the 11 month window.  But again, I book 1BR villas so I am booking a much easier category to obtain.  



> 2) We love going out for table service at dinner time (will continue to do this even during retirement). Whispering Canyon is one of those once per trip (at most) table services for us and now that Artist Point is a character meal it is pretty much out the window for us. In other words, we will have to head off the resort to go for table service meals. If we have our car with us then great but often we fly (even will in retirement). What do y'all do for table service when staying at VWL?



We haven't had a car for many years now at WDW.  Lots of our table service meals are in the parks so we just plan to visit that park that day with some FPs around the time of the meal.  

If we are going resort-to-resort for a meal, we tend to take the leisurely route from WL to a park, then a bus from that park to the destination resort.  For example, if we have an ADR at Boatwright's at Port Orleans, we might take a bus to EPCOT and then wait for the bus there to Port Orleans.  Or if we have a reservation at the Grand Floridian Cafe, we just boat over to MK and then take the monorail around to GF (or walk to GF when they finish the walking path!).

We are rarely in a rush mode at WDW, so the transportation transfer system works fine for us.  At most, it takes us about an hour to get from WL to the other resort...generally it is much less than that.   On the rare occasion that we are running late to an ADR, we use Uber or Lyft to get us there.

I don't think this is a different situation than SSR or any other resort.  The difference at SSR is that you can walk to the Disney Springs bus stop and board another resort bus so you don't have two buses to get there.  Sometimes you can get creative:  ie. take a boat from WL to Contemporary or Fort Wilderness, or take a bus from WL to DHS and walk to the Boardwalk/Beach Club restaurants.  But it isn't a lot different than staying at other DVC resorts.  

Good luck with your VWL resale.  It is a great resort and I'm sure you will love staying there as an owner.  Let us know how your resale search progresses!


----------



## Questforthemouse

Granny said:


> *Quest*...glad you dropped by....
> 
> And we don't mind a little buttering up, especially from someone who appreciates the theme and atmosphere of Wilderness Lodge and the villas!
> 
> I can take a poke at your questions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've already looked this up, but studios during the peak DVC seasons are challenging at many resorts.  I can't speak directly to studios since I book 1BRs, but in general I think that if you are online and ready to hit the "book it" button right at 8:00 am Eastern Time you have a good chance.  VWL is one of the smallest (fewest villas) DVC resorts so you don't want to miss that window!  I think a lot of people still call MS to book reservations and they don't open until 9:00 am so the chances are that they will have a very hard time booking a studio during peak times.
> 
> Of course, you could walk the reservation but for me that's a lot of work, especially since I've never been shut out at the 11 month window.  But again, I book 1BR villas so I am booking a much easier category to obtain.
> 
> 
> 
> We haven't had a car for many years now at WDW.  Lots of our table service meals are in the parks so we just plan to visit that park that day with some FPs around the time of the meal.
> 
> If we are going resort-to-resort for a meal, we tend to take the leisurely route from WL to a park, then a bus from that park to the destination resort.  For example, if we have an ADR at Boatwright's at Port Orleans, we might take a bus to EPCOT and then wait for the bus there to Port Orleans.  Or if we have a reservation at the Grand Floridian Cafe, we just boat over to MK and then take the monorail around to GF (or walk to GF when they finish the walking path!).
> 
> We are rarely in a rush mode at WDW, so the transportation transfer system works fine for us.  At most, it takes us about an hour to get from WL to the other resort...generally it is much less than that.   On the rare occasion that we are running late to an ADR, we use Uber or Lyft to get us there.
> 
> I don't think this is a different situation than SSR or any other resort.  The difference at SSR is that you can walk to the Disney Springs bus stop and board another resort bus so you don't have two buses to get there.  Sometimes you can get creative:  ie. take a boat from WL to Contemporary or Fort Wilderness, or take a bus from WL to DHS and walk to the Boardwalk/Beach Club restaurants.  But it isn't a lot different than staying at other DVC resorts.
> 
> Good luck with your VWL resale.  It is a great resort and I'm sure you will love staying there as an owner.  Let us know how your resale search progresses!


Thanks Granny, much appreciated. Yes, DW and I after much discussion have decided to purchase enough VWL points to get a 1 bedroom if needed for those years where a studio at 11 months just isn't in the cards. Thanks for all the thoughts on dining as well.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Questforthemouse said:


> Good Morning VWL/BRV Lovers,
> 
> My wife and I are current owners at SSR (since 2006) and absolutely love SSR. However, we fell in love with Wilderness Lodge Villas when staying there and just love the theme and atmosphere. We have decided we are going to add-on through resale at VWL (we continue to call it VWL). We were hoping you fine folks (buttering you up) could provide some feedback for us.
> 
> 1) We are studio people. Just love the studios. They fit us and our style perfectly. We spend our summers as well as weekends in the spring and fall in a 450 sq ft trailer/cottage and every now and then find it to big lol. DW is a teacher so pre-retirement (the next 10 years) we travel March Break, summer, and usually the week following Christmas (including New Years Eve/Day) when using DVC. Once we hit retirement we plan on traveling to our DVCs pre-Christmas, January, maybe early November and early spring (avoiding Easter). So, I know this has likely been asked a 1000 times but what are our chances at studios at 11 months?
> 
> 2) We love going out for table service at dinner time (will continue to do this even during retirement). Whispering Canyon is one of those once per trip (at most) table services for us and now that Artist Point is a character meal it is pretty much out the window for us. In other words, we will have to head off the resort to go for table service meals. If we have our car with us then great but often we fly (even will in retirement). What do y'all do for table service when staying at VWL?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your time...



I know you found the charts on availability but what they don't tell is exactly what it's like booking.  Assuming you're always booking at 11 months then your Dec trip would be the only one I'd question is a bit difficult but if it's not the first 2 weeks of December but rather in the second part then you also should be ok as long as your booking at 8am online at 11 months.   Early November you don't want to miss 11 months either because that can hit the Wine and Dine race, Jersey week, end of Halloween season, start of Christmas season and then throw Food and wine on top of it and it's a perfect storm for booking.   The VWL studios are popular for sure but still not the most difficult booking compared to studios at several other resorts. 

For Table service we will do some in park dining (esp. DHS and AK) and also boat over to CR or FW as I do absolutely love Trail's End.  It's off menu for lunch and buffet for breakfast and dinner.  And there is Geyser Pt now at WL.  Not a typical TS but has some good items.  We're not unknown to make a meal of items at Territory Lounge.  They still have some things that used to come out of AP.


----------



## Questforthemouse

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I know you found the charts on availability but what they don't tell is exactly what it's like booking.  Assuming you're always booking at 11 months then your Dec trip would be the only one I'd question is a bit difficult but if it's not the first 2 weeks of December but rather in the second part then you also should be ok as long as your booking at 8am online at 11 months.   Early November you don't want to miss 11 months either because that can hit the Wine and Dine race, Jersey week, end of Halloween season, start of Christmas season and then throw Food and wine on top of it and it's a perfect storm for booking.   The VWL studios are popular for sure but still not the most difficult booking compared to studios at several other resorts.
> 
> For Table service we will do some in park dining (esp. DHS and AK) and also boat over to CR or FW as I do absolutely love Trail's End.  It's off menu for lunch and buffet for breakfast and dinner.  And there is Geyser Pt now at WL.  Not a typical TS but has some good items.  We're not unknown to make a meal of items at Territory Lounge.  They still have some things that used to come out of AP.


Thank you Kat4 those are good things to know.


----------



## sleepydog25

Questforthemouse said:


> Good Morning VWL/BRV Lovers,
> 
> My wife and I are current owners at SSR (since 2006) and absolutely love SSR. However, we fell in love with Wilderness Lodge Villas when staying there and just love the theme and atmosphere. We have decided we are going to add-on through resale at VWL (we continue to call it VWL). We were hoping you fine folks (buttering you up) could provide some feedback for us.
> 
> 1) We are studio people. Just love the studios. They fit us and our style perfectly. We spend our summers as well as weekends in the spring and fall in a 450 sq ft trailer/cottage and every now and then find it to big lol. DW is a teacher so pre-retirement (the next 10 years) we travel March Break, summer, and usually the week following Christmas (including New Years Eve/Day) when using DVC. Once we hit retirement we plan on traveling to our DVCs pre-Christmas, January, maybe early November and early spring (avoiding Easter). So, I know this has likely been asked a 1000 times but what are our chances at studios at 11 months?
> 
> 2) We love going out for table service at dinner time (will continue to do this even during retirement). Whispering Canyon is one of those once per trip (at most) table services for us and now that Artist Point is a character meal it is pretty much out the window for us. In other words, we will have to head off the resort to go for table service meals. If we have our car with us then great but often we fly (even will in retirement). What do y'all do for table service when staying at VWL?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your time...


First of all, gotta love someone who still wants to call the resort what it should be: VWL.     Frankly, you don't need to butter up anyone here--we love talking about our home. Adding on to VWL is a good choice. . .as long as you know what you're getting which primarily is a shorter contract length ending in 2042. By your post, it seems you know just what you want.
1) As others have stated, right at 11 months, I don't think you'll have an issue*. Luv* (my wife) got a studio for Dec 20-23 on the morning of the opening of our 11-month without issue. I believe your chances will be good.
2) Dinner is a trickier issue. We've never been huge WCC fans; since the refurb, RF no longer has the quality it once did (plus, it's not a TS); AP is now a character meal, and an expensive one at that; and GP is a weird hybrid QS/TS. In short, there aren't any good TS options at WL now which stinks given it's supposed to be a deluxe resort. There is also Territory Lounge which might be the best option though, again, it's not a true TS. In the future, it appears Reflections will have a TS restaurant, possibly on the water, and it would be walkable. The boat to CR is another huge benefit, and you can have meals at The Wave or CG, and from there, walk to MK or catch the monorail to GF or Poly. I will say that as much as we love our home, we are not planning on spending our dining dollars there unless they come up with better options. 

Anyway, welcome to our Groupies, and by virtue of your love of the Lodge and actually posting here, you are now a Groupie, too, along with our most recent posters *GGGT *and* cellomom. *If you wish, any time you have a trip to the World, a cruise, or frankly anywhere, I'll be glad to post it on Page 1 if you shoot me a note.


----------



## 10CJ

We really enjoyed our recent stay! We had put in a request for lake view, higher floor and our room was perfect. We could see some of the higher fireworks so that was nice. 

Kids loved the pool and the splash pad. 

We took the boat to Fort Wilderness for dinner at Trails End and also took the bus to Disney Spring for dinner one evening.


----------



## DVC Jen

Questforthemouse said:


> Good Morning VWL/BRV Lovers,
> 
> My wife and I are current owners at SSR (since 2006) and absolutely love SSR. However, we fell in love with Wilderness Lodge Villas when staying there and just love the theme and atmosphere. We have decided we are going to add-on through resale at VWL (we continue to call it VWL). We were hoping you fine folks (buttering you up) could provide some feedback for us.
> 
> 1) We are studio people. Just love the studios. They fit us and our style perfectly. We spend our summers as well as weekends in the spring and fall in a 450 sq ft trailer/cottage and every now and then find it to big lol. DW is a teacher so pre-retirement (the next 10 years) we travel March Break, summer, and usually the week following Christmas (including New Years Eve/Day) when using DVC. Once we hit retirement we plan on traveling to our DVCs pre-Christmas, January, maybe early November and early spring (avoiding Easter). So, I know this has likely been asked a 1000 times but what are our chances at studios at 11 months?
> 
> 2) We love going out for table service at dinner time (will continue to do this even during retirement). Whispering Canyon is one of those once per trip (at most) table services for us and now that Artist Point is a character meal it is pretty much out the window for us. In other words, we will have to head off the resort to go for table service meals. If we have our car with us then great but often we fly (even will in retirement). What do y'all do for table service when staying at VWL?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your time...




We own there and have never had a hard time getting a studio at the 11 month window.  I do call right when MS opens (or the online window opens) because I am anal.  Maybe I have just been super lucky.

As far as table service - we usually always have a car so we just drive to where ever we need to go.  Unless of course we are already in the park where the restaurant is.


----------



## Granny

10CJ said:


> We really enjoyed our recent stay! We had put in a request for lake view, higher floor and our room was perfect. We could see some of the higher fireworks so that was nice.
> 
> Kids loved the pool and the splash pad.
> 
> We took the boat to Fort Wilderness for dinner at Trails End and also took the bus to Disney Spring for dinner one evening.



*10CJ*...thanks for dropping by with your impressions of your recent stay.  I'm glad that the room and trip in general was a great one!


----------



## Granny

Questforthemouse said:


> Thank you Kat4 those are good things to know.



Okay, when I read "Kat4" I immediately thought of a hurricane!  Come to think of it, I don't think I want to get on @KAT4DISNEY 's bad side so KAT4 might be quite appropriate!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Okay, when I read "Kat4" I immediately thought of a hurricane!  Come to think of it, I don't think I want to get on @KAT4DISNEY 's bad side so KAT4 might be quite appropriate!



Could you please speak to the VWL room assignor sometime Granny and explain what a "hurricane" I am and maybe I'll finally get one of these often mentioned lakeview room request without having to go so far as to book a cabin?!  I can't seem to make enough "waves" on my own.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Could you please speak to the VWL room assignor sometime Granny and explain what a "hurricane" I am and maybe I'll finally get one of these often mentioned lakeview room request without having to go so far as to book a cabin?!  I can't seem to make enough "waves" on my own.



You know, this would be funny except it just isn't right.  Basically, all other things aside, you should get Lake side villas about half of the time even with random assignment.  I have a hard time believing that a lake side villa is never available on your check in dates.  We poke fun at it, but in reality it just shouldn't happen time after time.  It's great that you let it roll off your back as a first world problem, but that still doesn't make it right.

And yes, I will post this again:


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> You know, this would be funny except it just isn't right.  Basically, all other things aside, you should get Lake side villas about half of the time even with random assignment.  I have a hard time believing that a lake side villa is never available on your check in dates.  We poke fun at it, but in reality it just shouldn't happen time after time.  It's great that you let it roll off your back as a first world problem, but that still doesn't make it right.
> 
> And yes, I will post this again:
> 
> View attachment 433940


I'm thinking* KAT* just annoyed someone along the way.   Still, it does appear that she'll finally shed that albatross with her upcoming cabin stay.


----------



## Questforthemouse

Thank you all for the advice, kind words, and suggestions. We have put in an offer for some VWL points. Just awaiting the seller's response at this point. If this contract doesn't work we will move on to the next one. We are bound and determined to become VWL owners.

PS: Didn't mean to cause such a stir with the KAT4 nickname lol...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Questforthemouse said:


> Thank you all for the advice, kind words, and suggestions. We have put in an offer for some VWL points. Just awaiting the seller's response at this point. If this contract doesn't work we will move on to the next one. We are bound and determined to become VWL owners.
> 
> PS: Didn't mean to cause such a stir with the KAT4 nickname lol...



haha - just some friendly fun!  Good luck with the offer!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Now I have to ask - is my cute little waggling Corgi bottom in my signature showing up for others as blurred out?  Are there Corgi "mooning" police after me now too?!  
_(It just showed up that way today)_


----------



## GGGT

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Now I have to ask - is my cute little waggling Corgi bottom in my signature showing up for others as blurred out?  Are there Corgi "mooning" police after me now too?!
> _(It just showed up that way today)_



Blurred for me.


----------



## Questforthemouse

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Now I have to ask - is my cute little waggling Corgi bottom in my signature showing up for others as blurred out?  Are there Corgi "mooning" police after me now too?!
> _(It just showed up that way today)_


Looks clear to me...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Questforthemouse said:


> Looks clear to me...



Thanks!  Well I wonder what's causing it for some but not all?  Interesting.


----------



## renzmari

Blurry for me. I am on an ipad. If that makes a difference


----------



## Questforthemouse

renzmari said:


> Blurry for me. I am on an ipad. If that makes a difference


How many fingers am I holding up?


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thanks!  Well I wonder what's causing it for some but not all?  Interesting.


Blurry. Did your Corgi do something risqué of which we should be aware?


----------



## sleepydog25

Questforthemouse said:


> Thank you all for the advice, kind words, and suggestions. We have put in an offer for some VWL points. Just awaiting the seller's response at this point. If this contract doesn't work we will move on to the next one. We are bound and determined to become VWL owners.
> 
> PS: Didn't mean to cause such a stir with the KAT4 nickname lol...


Best of luck! And we tend to tease each other quite a bit.  I've "only" been a member of this group for the past seven years or so (others have been around much longer), but I will tell you there's never been a cross word or moment between anyone on here. It's not in our DNA. . .it IS in our manner to stir up innocent trouble, though.    Again, best wishes as you move forward with your plans!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Questforthemouse said:


> Good Morning VWL/BRV Lovers,
> 
> My wife and I are current owners at SSR (since 2006) and absolutely love SSR. However, we fell in love with Wilderness Lodge Villas when staying there and just love the theme and atmosphere. We have decided we are going to add-on through resale at VWL (we continue to call it VWL). We were hoping you fine folks (buttering you up) could provide some feedback for us.
> 
> 1) We are studio people. Just love the studios. They fit us and our style perfectly. We spend our summers as well as weekends in the spring and fall in a 450 sq ft trailer/cottage and every now and then find it to big lol. DW is a teacher so pre-retirement (the next 10 years) we travel March Break, summer, and usually the week following Christmas (including New Years Eve/Day) when using DVC. Once we hit retirement we plan on traveling to our DVCs pre-Christmas, January, maybe early November and early spring (avoiding Easter). So, I know this has likely been asked a 1000 times but what are our chances at studios at 11 months?
> 
> 2) We love going out for table service at dinner time (will continue to do this even during retirement). Whispering Canyon is one of those once per trip (at most) table services for us and now that Artist Point is a character meal it is pretty much out the window for us. In other words, we will have to head off the resort to go for table service meals. If we have our car with us then great but often we fly (even will in retirement). What do y'all do for table service when staying at VWL?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your time...


We enjoy the Wave at the Contemporary, and it’s just a boat ride away from the Lodge.  After our meal, we often go to TOTW to see the fireworks at MK.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Now I have to ask - is my cute little waggling Corgi bottom in my signature showing up for others as blurred out?  Are there Corgi "mooning" police after me now too?!
> _(It just showed up that way today)_



Clear and sharp on my screen.  Maybe some people need to take their computer screens in to a groomer?


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thanks!  Well I wonder what's causing it for some but not all?  Interesting.


It depends on photobucket. This is their new thing to pull in more money.
I no longer have a photobucket account so I'm seeing all the stamps and fuzzies on anyones gifs and photos hosted there.

Try uploading to the Disboard's site and link to there.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> It depends on photobucket. This is their new thing to pull in more money.
> I no longer have a photobucket account so I'm seeing all the stamps and fuzzies on anyones gifs and photos hosted there.
> 
> Try uploading to the Disboard's site and link to there.



Thanks Cindy!  Yep, that's it!  I know they had put the banner on things but this was something new.

Now as sad as that is for my risque little corgi there's something worse because all the pictures at the start of our groupie thread are getting the same treatment.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thanks Cindy!  Yep, that's it!  I know they had put the banner on things but this was something new.
> 
> Now as sad as that is for my risque little corgi there's something worse because all the pictures at the start of our groupie thread are getting the same treatment.


Actually, on my computer, I virtually see no pictures at all, only Stan. Well, photobucket, that is likely the nail in the coffin for my business with you. I understand that they are a business, but I simply don't use their service enough to warrant paying their fees. I believe I have plenty of pictures on my phone that are of sufficient quality to replace those on Page 1. Plus, we'll be there in December, so I can take more.

Barring that, if anyone who is more technically proficient than am I wished to take over the duties of Page 1, I would cede the mantle. This is not a plea for someone to replace me, just an acknowledgement that there may be others who want to keep the flame going and are smarter than me.   We can put it to a vote of the mystic tribunal, exchange information about our offshore accounts, and work on the secret handshake if anyone is interested. 

Update: I've edited Page 1 to acknowledge the temporary lack of pictures. More to follow. . .


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Actually, on my computer, I virtually see no pictures at all, only Stan. Well, photobucket, that is likely the nail in the coffin for my business with you. I understand that they are a business, but I simply don't use their service enough to warrant paying their fees. I believe I have plenty of pictures on my phone that are of sufficient quality to replace those on Page 1. Plus, we'll be there in December, so I can take more.
> 
> Barring that, if anyone who is more technically proficient than am I wished to take over the duties of Page 1, I would cede the mantle. This is not a plea for someone to replace me, just an acknowledgement that there may be others who want to keep the flame going and are smarter than me.   We can put it to a vote of the mystic tribunal, exchange information about our offshore accounts, and work on the secret handshake if anyone is interested.
> 
> Update: I've edited Page 1 to acknowledge the temporary lack of pictures. More to follow. . .



After first noticing it only on my Corgi I'm now seeing it everywhere!  Sleepy - your signature pic with the lodge is also blurred out for us non-paying photobucket people.   I gave up on them when they first went from free to asking me to pay them something like $499/year or so?  They backed down from that and came in lower later but they had already lost me with that notice. 

If you still have those pictures you'd be able to directly load them via the "attach files" button that is now available to get them back in to replace without them having to be hosted anywhere.  (I'm still looking for my Corgi - I know I have it somewhere!)  I also have some pictures I could either send you links or email you the photos.  Let me know if you'd like any!


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> After first noticing it only on my Corgi I'm now seeing it everywhere!  Sleepy - your signature pic with the lodge is also blurred out for us non-paying photobucket people.   I gave up on them when they first went from free to asking me to pay them something like $499/year or so?  They backed down from that and came in lower later but they had already lost me with that notice.
> 
> If you still have those pictures you'd be able to directly load them via the "attach files" button that is now available to get them back in to replace without them having to be hosted anywhere.  (I'm still looking for my Corgi - I know I have it somewhere!)  I also have some pictures I could either send you links or email you the photos.  Let me know if you'd like any!


Yeah, I noticed. I have tons of pictures on my phone, many of them from our frequent trips to the Lodge. I think there will be plenty to replace what we had. My only issue might be if either Chris or I am in the pictures too much. One or two, I don't mind, but this isn't the *Luv* and *Sleepydog* show. If I need some, I figured others would have some they could send me. In fact, come to think of it, perhaps we should have a separate section/link on Page 1 for photo favorites or perhaps start a related, linkable thread as a separate entity.


----------



## DVC Jen

@sleepydog25   Your last photo is blurred for me - the side view of the lodge.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Update: I've edited Page 1 to acknowledge the temporary lack of pictures. More to follow. . .





*Sleepy*...great job on updating the copy on Page 1 in a humorous, informative way as always! 


Since I had a post on the bottom portion of Page 1, I just swapped out my blurry photobucket pix with a few other ones that I had readily available.   I think you do a great job, but I also recognize that you have been updating Page 1 for 5 1/2 years now.  I'd be happy to help but the only way I know how to accomplish that would be to start an entire new thread so that we could keep the information in the same locations.


----------



## sleepydog25

DVC Jen said:


> @sleepydog25   Your last photo is blurred for me - the side view of the lodge.


Yeah, that's a "photo bouquet" shot which, fortunately, I have on my phone!


Granny said:


> *Sleepy*...great job on updating the copy on Page 1 in a humorous, informative way as always!
> 
> 
> Since I had a post on the bottom portion of Page 1, I just swapped out my blurry photobucket pix with a few other ones that I had readily available.   I think you do a great job, but I also recognize that you have been updating Page 1 for 5 1/2 years now.  I'd be happy to help but the only way I know how to accomplish that would be to start an entire new thread so that we could keep the information in the same locations.


Thanks, *Granny*! I figure why be just boring when you can be humorous AND boring. 

As for the thread, you are correct, I believe--we'd have to start over with a new page. Honestly, I like the fact we have such a legacy on the DIS--we're one of the longest running, most visited, and most commented upon threads in the entire DISverse. And I'm more than happy to continue updating Page 1, but I also recognize that others have more smarts than me when it comes to "hosting" a page or thread (*mrsap* on the CCV thread has done a great job, for example). Regardless, I hope to have more pics up by this weekend when my pesky daytime job leaves me alone.


----------



## Granny

*Sleepy*...I agree with the legacy aspect of the thread. It's nice to have such a long running thread.  Remember when we had to close the threads when they hit 150 pages?  

And I know I speak for all Groupies when I say that you've done an amazing job hosting this thread.   We know how busy your schedule can be yet you keep us all in line.  And my gosh...just how much do we have in petty cash these days with all these "Groupie membership enrollment fees"?  Must be a ton of money...maybe even enough for one Mickey bar these days.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Yeah, that's a "photo bouquet" shot which, fortunately, I have on my phone!
> Thanks, *Granny*! I figure why be just boring when you can be humorous AND boring.
> 
> As for the thread, you are correct, I believe--we'd have to start over with a new page. Honestly, I like the fact we have such a legacy on the DIS--we're one of the longest running, most visited, and most commented upon threads in the entire DISverse. And I'm more than happy to continue updating Page 1, but I also recognize that others have more smarts than me when it comes to "hosting" a page or thread (*mrsap* on the CCV thread has done a great job, for example). Regardless, I hope to have more pics up by this weekend when my pesky daytime job leaves me alone.



We'll put you up for a hosting award against any other thread Sleepy!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> *Sleepy*...I agree with the legacy aspect of the thread. It's nice to have such a long running thread.  Remember when we had to close the threads when they hit 150 pages?
> 
> And I know I speak for all Groupies when I say that you've done an amazing job hosting this thread.   We know how busy your schedule can be yet you keep us all in line.  And my gosh...just how much do we have in petty cash these days with all these "Groupie membership enrollment fees"?  Must be a ton of money...maybe even enough for one Mickey bar these days.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> We'll put you up for a hosting award against any other thread Sleepy!


I gleefully accept this award on behalf. . .oh, never mind. 

Seriously, thanks, guys.  This thread has become a significant part of my life and *Luv's*. Seems there's always a nice picture, humorous story, or some notable news worth sharing among our Groupies, and that's a very humanizing thing if that makes sense. I've not met a ton of Groupies, but I feel as though most everyone on here is part of an extended family. I just looked back at the first page, and this version of the Groupies gabfest began in March of 2014--five and a half years ago! As you pointed out, *Granny*, I do remember when we had to close at 150 pages! I'll give a shout out to the mods for updating and enlarging the scope of the DIS. Have to admit over the years that they've managed to make the DIS a bit easier to navigate and use, all the while expanding the capabilities. Kudos!

Going back reminds me, in case anyone is ever interested, there are links to our past threads--the 150 Postmaximus Era--which are rather enjoyable to skim from time to time. Lots of old known faces and names, as well as the beginnings of some traditions. For example, I saw a post where *JT* immortalized* DiznyDad's* quote, "once a Groupie, always a Groupie" which has become a bit of a mantra here. Anyway, there are tons of good memories to be found!

As for the money, let's. . .just. . .not. . .talk. . .about. . .it. . .okay?  Shhhhhhhhhh. . . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Wowzer, I can't believe I was 4 pages behind. That has never happened to me, and I cant let it happen again!

*Sleepy*, I am in agreement with others here, you have done an outstanding job in your management of this thread!  And I agree with you, what a great place to come too, to escape other cyber world issues.  We have and have had for many years a great core group of folks who have been around from the start of it all, ol timers as I refer to us, who have welcomed" all who come to this happy place" with open arms.  We have been fortunate to avoid confrontation and remained a happy place to hang out, share our love of Lodge and share our ups and downs of life.  Unique bunch we are, to say the least.

I looked back at the 1st page and not sure why Stans photo isn't blurry as I feel sure it came from photo bucket as well.  I remember how excited I was seeing him featured in our DVC member magazine.  So our guide sent us an extra copy that I cut out and made the frame out of walnut for him and presented it to him as we arrived on one of our trips.  I have the same framed in my hall along with a few letters he sent us way back.  

What a special man he was!


----------



## sleepydog25

Hey, all! It's the start of another work week which means Chris and I are a few days closer to getting back to the World. We actually added a trip, as well, so I should get over there to Page 1 and add that change. Buckle up, buttercups! The week lies ahead!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Wow!  So much to catch up on.  but as always, I enjoy the lively and friendly conversations in this thread.  I have been out for a little while recovering from an unexpected right carotid endarterectomny.  DiznyDi has been taking good care of me, protecting me from my toxic masculinity (you know, hold my beer, watch this . . kind of thing).  But I'm back to the grind and looking forward to keeping up with the Groupies again.  The _Great Dillon Family Disney Adventure_ is now less than 60 sleeps away; looking forward to having DiznyDi and _all_ of my family enjoying the adventure that only Disney can provide!


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> Wow!  So much to catch up on.  but as always, I enjoy the lively and friendly conversations in this thread.  I have been out for a little while recovering from an unexpected right carotid endarterectomny.  DiznyDi has been taking good care of me, protecting me from my toxic masculinity (you know, hold my beer, watch this . . kind of thing).  But I'm back to the grind and looking forward to keeping up with the Groupies again.  The _Great Dillon Family Disney Adventure_ is now less than 60 sleeps away; looking forward to having DiznyDi and _all_ of my family enjoying the adventure that only Disney can provide!



*DDad*...I'm glad that your procedure seems to have gone well, and that you're bouncing back.  That's scary stuff, and I'm glad you were able to have the surgery as a preventive measure rather than reacting to an issue.  I hope your planning for the big pow wow continues to go well...I'm sure that will be a great adventure for your family with many wonderful memories!


----------



## sleepydog25

Welcome back,* Dad*! Sorry to hear of your issues. I'll tell you right now, this getting older cra thing isn't for the faint-hearted.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Sleepy* . . .and we're lucky we got this old . . meaning we didn't get run over by a bus somewhere along the way!  But it does offer benefits, like not having to jump up as fast 'cause _everybody_ knows your old, etc.  And people bring you stuff!


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> *Sleepy* . . .and we're lucky we got this old . . meaning we didn't get run over by a bus somewhere along the way!  But it does offer benefits, like not having to jump up as fast 'cause _everybody_ knows your old, etc.  And people bring you stuff!


----------



## bluecastle

I'm glad you guys are still here and still posting. You were all so helpful when I was planning our 2014 trip. (which I started planning in 2012, but my back issues delayed that for quite a while) We've stayed at a couple of other places since then, but my DH and I have a trip planned for January at the lodge. We visit it and the villas no matter where else we stay. This trip will be to, hopefully, celebrate good health news. Just completed 7 weeks of radiation and I'm hoping to get good news at the end of November. At the same time we were going through all this, our DD gave birth to our very first grandchild! We are planning a trip for 2022, right before she turns 3. We all have very fond memories of our 2BR villa and hope to stay there again. My DD has expressed interest in CC, but we shall see. Anyhow, just wanted to thank you for keeping this thread going. I miss seeing Kook on the WL thread and it's nice to see familiar names here.


----------



## sleepydog25

bluecastle said:


> I'm glad you guys are still here and still posting. You were all so helpful when I was planning our 2014 trip. (which I started planning in 2012, but my back issues delayed that for quite a while) We've stayed at a couple of other places since then, but my DH and I have a trip planned for January at the lodge. We visit it and the villas no matter where else we stay. This trip will be to, hopefully, celebrate good health news. Just completed 7 weeks of radiation and I'm hoping to get good news at the end of November. At the same time we were going through all this, our DD gave birth to our very first grandchild! We are planning a trip for 2022, right before she turns 3. We all have very fond memories of our 2BR villa and hope to stay there again. My DD has expressed interest in CC, but we shall see. Anyhow, just wanted to thank you for keeping this thread going. I miss seeing Kook on the WL thread and it's nice to see familiar names here.


Well, *blue*, so glad to see you back on here! Yep, most of the old. . .long-time. . .experienced folks are still here. I'm sure I speak for everyone in saying we hope you get great news in November. If you feel like shooting me the dates of your next trip(s), please do so though, as always, there's never any pressure to do so. Also, congrats on your grandchild! Marvelous! CC is a fine resort in its own right, and we thoroughly enjoyed our stay there last March; however, VWL still holds the most revered spot in our hearts.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Hey . . *Blue* . . Glad to hear from you!  Keep in mind that sharing concerns of your life on this thread generates more prayers for you and family than may be expressed by the few.  Continue to keep the magic in your plans.  See you at the groupie meet in 2022!


----------



## jimmytammy

*DiznyDad*
Glad you are doing good!  Thats a scare to say the least.  Sounds like a WDW trip for relaxation may do the trick

Im in the boat too of old agenessAnd it stinks!! Every AM I awake to a new crick in the neck, or a tick in the back, or a squeak in my leg, or a tock in my toes. Somumps ah gonna hurt, just depends on which body parts turn it is

*BlueCastle*
Welcome back and wishing and praying for you along with some Moose Dust(its like Pixie Dust, but green and brownish, its what we Groupie Lodge lovers prefer to use around these parts)for the best of news and restored health


----------



## sleepydog25

Happy Friday, Groupies!  It's been homecoming week here, so you know there's been some great educating going on during class time.    Weather still abnormally dry (nearby areas are in a moderate drought) which is totally opposite of the prior 7-8 months leading up to August when we had abnormally wet conditions. Best wishes to those who might be affected by the tropical rains down in East Texas/western Louisiana. Those are my old stomping grounds, and while they're used to rain, they're not used to this amount of moisture.

In World news, I lead off the top of the broadcast as coming down firmly in the "so far I don't like it" camp of the new entrance to Tomorrowland. Granted, the old one was a bit steam punk-ish, but it had character. The new entry arch is, like much of Disney's designs the past several years, bland. Perhaps it's just me. On a more positive note, *Luv *and I decided to head down to the World during my between grading periods break the first week of March. It's the same time we were there last year, only since it was barely over 5 months out, all we could snag was SSR. Now, that's not meant to be a knock against that resort--we've stayed there before and enjoyed it; however, it's still not in our top 10 of WDW resorts. We are grateful, nonetheless, for the ability to stay somewhere on points. 

Finally, I have loaded exactly one picture on Page 1, the first one showing the beautiful flowers to the right front of the Lodge. I tried last weekend several times, but the picture kept going in rotated one turn counterclockwise no matter what I did. I finally managed to get it off my phone, to my computer (again), and then rotated before plugging it into Page 1. It appears to have worked. Hopefully, there will be more to follow soon!

Have a great weekend, Groupies!


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> In World news, I lead off the top of the broadcast as coming down firmly in the "so far I don't like it" camp of the new entrance to Tomorrowland. Granted, the old one was a bit steam punk-ish, but it had character. The new entry arch is, like much of Disney's designs the past several years, bland. Perhaps it's just me.



I wasn't aware of the new sign, so I did that Googly thing:

j

I think I'm kind of neutral about it.   The old one was endearing in a kitschy kind of way, but this does have a nice simplicity to it.  In general, Tomorrowland could use some upgrading.  The new Tron ride will probably help in that regard.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Although I love the nostalgia of The Carousel of Progress, the last set up could use a little updating, too.  Whatever the case, everyone should still be required to sign the song as one flies by the changes in progress.  _There's a great big beautiful tomorrow, shining __at the end of every day, there a great big _. . . . hey, come on now . . . everybody sing!  _beautiful tomorrow, , , ,_


----------



## bluecastle

Dizny Dad said:


> Although I love the nostalgia of The Carousel of Progress, the last set up could use a little updating, too.  Whatever the case, everyone should still be required to sign the song as one flies by the changes in progress.  _There's a great big beautiful tomorrow, shining __at the end of every day, there a great big _. . . . hey, come on now . . . everybody sing!  _beautiful tomorrow, , , ,_


My DD and I always sing 
The jury is out for me on the new TL sign. Will wait til I see it in person.


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> I wasn't aware of the new sign, so I did that Googly thing:
> 
> View attachment 437442j
> 
> I think I'm kind of neutral about it.   The old one was endearing in a kitschy kind of way, but this does have a nice simplicity to it.  In general, Tomorrowland could use some upgrading.  The new Tron ride will probably help in that regard.


I was watching a resort tv livestream last night and they showed the sign lit up at night. I like it... at night. The daytime version looks too sterile. I'm also not convinced that this structure is "new" but rather the old version stripped and up-cycled. It seems to have exactly the same base structure shape. I'm curious now - is it metal?


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> Although I love the nostalgia of The Carousel of Progress, the last set up could use a little updating, too.  Whatever the case, everyone should still be required to sign the song as one flies by the changes in progress.  _There's a great big beautiful tomorrow, shining __at the end of every day, there a great big _. . . . hey, come on now . . . everybody sing!  _beautiful tomorrow, , , ,_


I agree, the last set is a bit old, out of date now.  In the 80s, we would have been going gosh...wow!  Not today
But I do love the COP, and the song.  Its our DD Kristians favorite thing at MK


----------



## JCGal

Good morning all, first time posting on this thread.  Currently loving my first stay at the VWL...  um BRV... in a 2 bed room (5541), which faces the lake. I totally get why u all love this place.  So warm and homey feeling and all cast members have been so nice.  Here till Friday and loving every minute


----------



## sleepydog25

JCGal said:


> Good morning all, first time posting on this thread.  Currently loving my first stay at the VWL...  um BRV... in a 2 bed room (5541), which faces the lake. I totally get why u all love this place. So warm and homey feeling and all cast members have been so nice. Here till Friday and loving every minuteView attachment 437861


We're glad you stopped by and hope you'll continue to join in our merry band's future discussions! Yep, VWL is a magical place, a unique place to unwind at the end of the day or, as you show in this lovely picture, to start your day. Either you get the magical feel at the Lodge or you don't, and you obviously do. Thanks for checking in and sharing with us; let us know how your stay goes. Again, welcome to the Groupies!


----------



## Granny

JCGal said:


> Good morning all, first time posting on this thread.  Currently loving my first stay at the VWL...  um BRV... in a 2 bed room (5541), which faces the lake. I totally get why u all love this place.  So warm and homey feeling and all cast members have been so nice.  Here till Friday and loving every minute



Hi *JCGal*....  

Welcome to the DIS Boards, and welcome to our little neck of the woods called the VWL Groupie thread.  I'm glad to hear that you are enjoying your stay at VWL.  That's a beautiful view...you are obviously an early riser to get that picture!  

And that's a nice room location...very nice view and only three doors down the hallway from the atrium (which is unfortunately closed off on the 5th floor).  You might want to stop at the 3rd or 4th floor to see the view of the chandeliers and VWL lobby.

And another five nights there....nice!!  

Thanks for stopping by and sharing your view with us as well as your opinion of our beloved VWL.


----------



## GGGT

Great to hear you're enjoying your trip to VWL. Plus, an awesome room view!

@KAT4DISNEY did you see the view from @JCGal 's room? I immediately thought of you.


----------



## JCGal

Thanks for the welcome.  Not sure how we lucked out on the view, but love it.  Here’s today’s picture, have a great day everyone.


----------



## Spartan86

Thanks @JCGal for reminding me to also say how much we enjoyed our recent, and 1st stay at VWL . We are 1BR folks and I requested highest floor, highest odd numbered room (I know the 1BR’s don’t go too far down the hall on the upper floors). We were assigned 4523 and it was fantastic. We loved the details of the DVC building, love the resort overall (we have stayed CCV) and found the room to be in good shape.  The virtual tours undersell the warmth of the decor. Very nice! We will be back. We had it booked for early December 2018 and had to cancel for a medical emergency. We hope to snag it again sometime in the Christmas season.


----------



## sleepydog25

Another great shot showing some of the beauty that is our beloved home, and thanks *Spartan*! We're also happy to see that we continue to be a place where people can drop in, share, and become one of our extended family. As we often say, our only requisite to be a Groupie is a love for the Lodge. . .and money sometimes.  Both your shot and *JCGal's* pics make me long for home. 87 days! There is no more magical place to stay during the holidays than the Lodge--truly a unique and heartwarming experience.


----------



## jimmytammy

Loving the pictures folks, makes me long for the Lodge


----------



## DVC Jen

jimmytammy said:


> Loving the pictures folks, makes me long for the Lodge



Me too.  We don't have plans to go back in the near future and I am having withdrawls.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

JCGal said:


> Good morning all, first time posting on this thread.  Currently loving my first stay at the VWL...  um BRV... in a 2 bed room (5541), which faces the lake. I totally get why u all love this place.  So warm and homey feeling and all cast members have been so nice.  Here till Friday and loving every minuteView attachment 437861





GGGT said:


> Great to hear you're enjoying your trip to VWL. Plus, an awesome room view!
> 
> @KAT4DISNEY did you see the view from @JCGal 's room? I immediately thought of you.



Ah yes, the side of the lodge that shall not be assigned to me.  Sigh.  
So pretty. 

I did find a picture of the cabin we'll probably be assigned to.......


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Ah yes, the side of the lodge that shall not be assigned to me.  Sigh.
> So pretty.
> 
> I did find a picture of the cabin we'll probably be assigned to.......
> 
> View attachment 438652



Very clever!


----------



## GGGT

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Ah yes, the side of the lodge that shall not be assigned to me.  Sigh.
> So pretty.
> 
> I did find a picture of the cabin we'll probably be assigned to.......
> 
> View attachment 438652



I really did LOL at this!


----------



## JCGal

This is from yesterday, they were sprucing DVC Mickey up a bit.  Not sure why picture is sideways


----------



## sleepydog25

JCGal said:


> View attachment 439048
> This is from yesterday, they were sprucing DVC Mickey up a bit.  Not sure why picture is sideways


DVC Mickey! Long time Lodge goers may recall that years ago he was closer to the junction of the walkways between VWL and the main Lodge, and in his earlier days actually sported a tail. During one particularly brutal stretch of winter weather in early December (about 8-9 years ago), he was covered up--along with the buffalo which were out front of the main Lodge and the geese (RIP ) near the entrance arch. He lost his tail from that episode. Fast forward a few years, and DVC Mickey disappeared altogether for a time as did the buffalo and the geese. Both Mickey and the buffalo re-appeared, albeit in new locations; sadly, the geese "flew" away and never returned, yet another victim to budget cuts which were no doubt propelled by "customers' desires."

Thanks for the pic!!


----------



## Granny

JCGal said:


> This is from yesterday, they were sprucing DVC Mickey up a bit.  Not sure why picture is sideways




Here you go, JCGal.






Sometimes that happens to me when I post from a phone or an iPad.  


And here's the old topiary (minus the tail) which was right next to the covered sidewalk to VWL.


----------



## JCGal

Granny said:


> Here you go, JCGal.
> 
> 
> View attachment 439188
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes that happens to me when I post from a phone or an iPad.
> 
> 
> And here's the old topiary (minus the tail) which was right next to the covered sidewalk to VWL.
> 
> View attachment 439190


Thanks for straightening out that picture for me


----------



## Corinne

cellomom said:


> We will be at WL 12/2-12/7/19
> Woohoo!


 Welcome Cellomom! We have the exact same travel dates!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Here you go, JCGal.
> 
> 
> View attachment 439188
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes that happens to me when I post from a phone or an iPad.
> 
> 
> And here's the old topiary (minus the tail) which was right next to the covered sidewalk to VWL.
> 
> View attachment 439190


I'm right in saying the new DVC Mickey is fake, correct? Buffalo, too? Live ones are more unique, more organic which I love. But, they cost money to maintain, and that's a big no-no anymore. . .


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupie Friends!

Well, the wedding weekend was pure magic! From the rehearsal dinner to the main event and then to the farewell brunch, everything was just perfect!  

We put my moms house on the market a few weeks ago, and had an offer but the buyer just backed out yesterday, so back to square one! Hoping for some pixie dust to get this settled soon.


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupie Friends!
> 
> Well, the wedding weekend was pure magic! From the rehearsal dinner to the main event and then to the farewell brunch, everything was just perfect!
> 
> We put my moms house on the market a few weeks ago, and had an offer but the buyer just backed out yesterday, so back to square one! Hoping for some pixie dust to get this settled soon.



*Corinne.*..that's awesome to hear that the wedding weekend went so well.  And now a well-deserved breather for you!

We'll bring out the Moose Dust Dance to help get your mother's house sold fast!.....


​​​​


----------



## DVC Jen

Corrine,

So glad the wedding went well. Sorry about the house.  Maybe a better offer is coming soon.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

On the plane!  Last sleep was pretty short.   I'll try and post a few pictures during the week.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> On the plane!  Last sleep was pretty short.   I'll try and post a few pictures during the week.



Have a great trip!


----------



## Corinne

Have fun Kathy!  Please post pics!! You’re photos are always fantastic!


----------



## claire_ont

It has been a couple of years since I have been at the Villas (Boulder Ridge).  I have been looking at the pictures and really missing be at the lodge.  I am still 135 days away from my next stay at the villas. I had to chuckle reading Kat4Disney's luck with getting a water view room. I have never had a water view and more than once have had the highly desirable dumpster view, in spite of what was on the room request.  I am thinking about putting in a request in that asks for any room but the dumpster view, but I am afraid that would just be too tempting to those in room selection.  I can hear them laughing already, LOL.  Oh well, any day in Disney is a good day.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I have arrived!   Staying at Kidani tonight.   And guess what?   Got exactly what I requested!   I'm not on the naughty list here at least.


----------



## Jperiod

Hi all!  We're staying in a 1 bedroom BRV in January for 3 nights for the first time.  My kids are super excited about this resort.  We'll be hitting the parks, but we're not hardcore, especially if there's other new things to do.  What are some of your favorite can't-miss things to do or explore while we're staying there?  

I'll have a 9 yo and nearly 15 yo at that time.  We've seen the water pageant and we've done hoop-de-doo before, but not thrilled with the food.  They don't have a show-only option, right?  I read about the smores and campfire at the campsite.  We love to eat, but we're not fancy foodies.  Kids love buffets and DH loves themey restaurants.  Are any of the restaurants at WL a must-do for you?


----------



## sleepydog25

claire_ont said:


> It has been a couple of years since I have been at the Villas (Boulder Ridge).  I have been looking at the pictures and really missing be at the lodge.  I am still 135 days away from my next stay at the villas. I had to chuckle reading Kat4Disney's luck with getting a water view room. I have never had a water view and more than once have had the highly desirable dumpster view, in spite of what was on the room request.  I am thinking about putting in a request in that asks for any room but the dumpster view, but I am afraid that would just be too tempting to those in room selection.  I can hear them laughing already, LOL.  Oh well, any day in Disney is a good day.


Hey, *claire*! Welcome back! Hope your next trip brings better than KAT-luck. Yeah, I just coined a term. . .  



Jperiod said:


> Hi all!  We're staying in a 1 bedroom BRV in January for 3 nights for the first time.  My kids are super excited about this resort.  We'll be hitting the parks, but we're not hardcore, especially if there's other new things to do.  What are some of your favorite can't-miss things to do or explore while we're staying there?
> 
> I'll have a 9 yo and nearly 15 yo at that time.  We've seen the water pageant and we've done hoop-de-doo before, but not thrilled with the food.  They don't have a show-only option, right?  I read about the smores and campfire at the campsite.  We love to eat, but we're not fancy foodies.  Kids love buffets and DH loves themey restaurants.  Are any of the restaurants at WL a must-do for you?


Welcome, *J*! We all hope you have a great time at the Lodge as many of us call it our second home. Things to do:
- Ask for a Hidden Mickey hint sheet at the front desk, and then go explore looking for the Mickeys
- There is a s'mores fire pit near Geyser Point, and they have family movie nights, too. If the weather doesn't allow, they'll usually move it indoors to the VWL building (okay, fine, some people call it BRV). 
- Speaking of Geyser Point, it's a nice spot to catch some of the MK fireworks and the music is piped in.
- In the Carolwood Pacific Room in the VWL building, you can sit and play checkers, et. al. and just enjoy the peace and quiet. 
- Go on a tour of the Lodge.

As for food, you might be in luck. Whispering Canyon Cafe is an all-you-care-to-eat TS. It's BBQ-style food and comes with or without some humorous elements depending on how much you want to be entertained by your server. The other restaurants are Roaring Fork, an very average QS; Artist Point, now a character meal (it once was a lovely Signature); and Geyser Point, sort of a hybrid TS/QS/bar. As for nearby Ft Wilderness, you can no longer walk there, and driving is a bit of a pain. Your best bet would be to take the boat, and then perhaps eat at Trail's End which has a breakfast and dinner buffet. 

Again, we hope you'll drop in often and let us know how your plans are going!


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I have arrived!   Staying at Kidani tonight.   And guess what?   Got exactly what I requested!   I'm not on the naughty list here at least.


The Kidani room assigner is THE BEST. Glad to hear you got the perfect room location.
Enjoy your trip! We'll be there (Jambo) in 23 days!


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy said:


> Loving the pictures folks, makes me long for the Lodge


Me too!  Next VWL stay is with friends in December!


----------



## Granny

Well, my next DVC stay is in 22 days.  I went to the member site to log on and they won't let me sign in.  They are requesting my "Club ID" that was sent with my paperwork (18 years ago!) and also an "Activation Code" that was also sent with my membership paperwork!

Needless to say, I can't easily put my hands on that (though I know where it is).  So I guess I get to call Member Services tomorrow and find out what the heck is going on!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Well, my next DVC stay is in 22 days.  I went to the member site to log on and they won't let me sign in.  They are requesting my "Club ID" that was sent with my paperwork (18 years ago!) and also an "Activation Code" that was also sent with my membership paperwork!
> 
> Needless to say, I can't easily put my hands on that (though I know where it is).  So I guess I get to call Member Services tomorrow and find out what the heck is going on!


Good news: you're heading to the World soon. Bad news: Disney IT strikes again; very typical.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Well, my next DVC stay is in 22 days.  I went to the member site to log on and they won't let me sign in.  They are requesting my "Club ID" that was sent with my paperwork (18 years ago!) and also an "Activation Code" that was also sent with my membership paperwork!
> 
> Needless to say, I can't easily put my hands on that (though I know where it is).  So I guess I get to call Member Services tomorrow and find out what the heck is going on!


Granny
I was going to DVC site this AM to put in room requests for our trip in 15 days, and no matter what move I make, it keeps kicking me to the WDW site.  Something quirky is going on


----------



## Granny

I ended up calling MS...only a 12 minute wait so not too bad for a Monday.  

In the meantime, since it is past midnight I officially have 20 more days to go until our trip to WDW!


----------



## bobbiwoz

We will be at BWV, and then Kidani in 14 days! 

Best of all, it’s an all family gathering time, and celebrating DH’s 75 with a fireworks cruise!


----------



## Dizny Dad

40 more sleeps for me . . . . about 37 or 38 for DiznyDi. The Disney buzz always wells up in her about three days out!


----------



## bobbiwoz

We enjoy Trails End buffet a lot.  I enjoy the boat ride and if time we look at some camp sites that are seasonally decorated.


----------



## Dizny Dad

We, too, enjoy the Trails End Sunday Brunch!  And the camp sites at Christmas time are a sight to see!  Take the sleigh ride through the Christmas lights; it is really enjoyable.


----------



## jimmytammy

Another fan of Trails End here!  We loved walking over from WL to breakfast and stopping by to see the horses.  We have a ressie for March there, its been awhile and I can't wait, yum  

*Granny*
Last night was my 2 week mark for putting in room requests for SSR.  I was told once by a CM at DVC that 2 weeks seems to be the sweet spot for those room requests as whoever is behind the scenes doing this plugs in your requests around that time.  Our grandson was staying over night with us last night and yesterday was a too busy day to be on hold with DVC, so I took a chance and tried chatting with a DVC member around 7:30 pm.  Worked like a charm!  She said my requests were already made when I booked but she would make sure they were forwarded to those who need to know.  
*Dad and Di *are to thank from many trips back on which areas to ask for at SSR.  We stayed once many moons ago when SSR was small, and just starting out, very near the front area, near the main pool in what I believe would now be a Premium room.  We liked it but didn't find it fit our tastes.  A few years later it had built up to what we know it to be now, and once again stayed there.  Dad and Di suggested the Grandstand area and we knew that was the place to be at their suggestion.  We love it over there, a bit removed from the hustle/bustle of the main area, but not so far you cant walk to that area.  
My point being, and we hope the the chat last night pans out for our requests.  We are only there for 3 nights so not a big deal if not, but will be interested to see how it works out.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Another fan of Trails End here!  We loved walking over from WL to breakfast and stopping by to see the horses.  We have a ressie for March there, its been awhile and I can't wait, yum
> 
> *Granny*
> Last night was my 2 week mark for putting in room requests for SSR.  I was told once by a CM at DVC that 2 weeks seems to be the sweet spot for those room requests as whoever is behind the scenes doing this plugs in your requests around that time.  Our grandson was staying over night with us last night and yesterday was a too busy day to be on hold with DVC, so I took a chance and tried chatting with a DVC member around 7:30 pm.  Worked like a charm!  She said my requests were already made when I booked but she would make sure they were forwarded to those who need to know.
> *Dad and Di *are to thank from many trips back on which areas to ask for at SSR.  We stayed once many moons ago when SSR was small, and just starting out, very near the front area, near the main pool in what I believe would now be a Premium room.  We liked it but didn't find it fit our tastes.  A few years later it had built up to what we know it to be now, and once again stayed there.  Dad and Di suggested the Grandstand area and we knew that was the place to be at their suggestion.  We love it over there, a bit removed from the hustle/bustle of the main area, but not so far you cant walk to that area.
> My point being, and we hope the the chat last night pans out for our requests.  We are only there for 3 nights so not a big deal if not, but will be interested to see how it works out.


Yep, another vote for TE. Their breakfast buffet used to be one of the best bargains and of good quality (relatively speaking for Disney) in the World. I think it's changed a little since our last visit (they used to have pulled pork eggs benedict that were really scrumptious). As for SSR, we'll be staying there in March for our second time. To be blunt, it's not in our top resorts at Disney; however, it's still a lovely place in its own right, and the nights we needed were available for a small amount of points. So, either we stay there or not go. We like Congress Park and its proximity to DS, though *Luv* stayed in the Grandstand area last year and thought DS almost equally accessible from her room. We enjoy going into DS as the quality of restaurants, percentage-wise, seems to be greater than in the parks and resorts. Obviously, the shopping is more varied, and they still have street performers.  As for count of days, we are 79 days and counting out from our beloved Lodge.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Another fan of Trails End here!  We loved walking over from WL to breakfast and stopping by to see the horses.  We have a ressie for March there, its been awhile and I can't wait, yum
> 
> *Granny*
> Last night was my 2 week mark for putting in room requests for SSR.  I was told once by a CM at DVC that 2 weeks seems to be the sweet spot for those room requests as whoever is behind the scenes doing this plugs in your requests around that time.  Our grandson was staying over night with us last night and yesterday was a too busy day to be on hold with DVC, so I took a chance and tried chatting with a DVC member around 7:30 pm.  Worked like a charm!  She said my requests were already made when I booked but she would make sure they were forwarded to those who need to know.
> *Dad and Di *are to thank from many trips back on which areas to ask for at SSR.  We stayed once many moons ago when SSR was small, and just starting out, very near the front area, near the main pool in what I believe would now be a Premium room.  We liked it but didn't find it fit our tastes.  A few years later it had built up to what we know it to be now, and once again stayed there.  Dad and Di suggested the Grandstand area and we knew that was the place to be at their suggestion.  We love it over there, a bit removed from the hustle/bustle of the main area, but not so far you cant walk to that area.
> My point being, and we hope the the chat last night pans out for our requests.  We are only there for 3 nights so not a big deal if not, but will be interested to see how it works out.



*Jimmy*...you just reminded me how we had to move our trip back and won't be overlapping with you.     It would have been great to see you and the gang, and maybe enjoy a meal together at Trails End.   We'll certainly make our way over there during our trip, and we'll raise a glass of moonshine in your honor!

*DDad & Di* were kind enough to provide the same recommendation for Grandstand.  We'll see how the request works out, but that's not something we stress about.  We are rarely in a hurry at WDW, so if we end up in the far flung reaches of SSR for this trip, we'll be fine.  We probably will spend a little more time at DS than a typical trip due to its proximity.  

It is interesting that I just received an email from Touring Plans that severely reduced the anticipated attendance levels at WDW during our upcoming trip.  Most of the changes were at DHS which went from 6-7 levels down to 2-3...I guess Star Wars is off to a very slow start.  And heads are already starting to roll.  *Catherine Powell steps down*


----------



## twinklebug

Anyone watch the new EPCOT Forever show last night? 
I had high hopes for it to be mediocre+, and they missed the mark.

Fireworks at Disney are going to be much better than any you'll find in your home town. The music, narration, dead spots in the show... they all felt off.
I can't help but feel that Disney is selling out story telling and magic for "Slap it together boys! The audience will buy anything as magical."

Anyone like the show? Was anyone there? I'm hoping the kites worked out better in person than they did on my monitor.


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> Anyone watch the new EPCOT Forever show last night?
> I had high hopes for it to be mediocre+, and they missed the mark.
> 
> Fireworks at Disney are going to be much better than any you'll find in your home town. The music, narration, dead spots in the show... they all felt off.
> I can't help but feel that Disney is selling out story telling and magic for "Slap it together boys! The audience will buy anything as magical."
> 
> Anyone like the show? Was anyone there? I'm hoping the kites worked out better in person than they did on my monitor.



@KAT4DISNEY was going to see it this trip.  I'll look forward to the review, and to viewing it in person in three weeks.

*Cindy*...did you like Illuminations a lot?  Honestly, it never did much for me so if this new show at least has a little more interesting narrative it will be a plus for me.  I've decided that I won't watch it on video until I see it in person so I can go in with a clean slate.


----------



## DVC Jen

I actually really liked Epcot Forever.  I liked Illuminations but it was never a favorite.  I thought Epcot Forever was whimsical, fun and nostalgic with the addition of former attractions.

We also really liked the original Rivers of Light (tried to see the new version but it was cancelled both times). We are also not huge fans of Fantasmic!  HEA - I like but it doesn't tug at my heartstrings like Wishes did.


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> @KAT4DISNEY was going to see it this trip.  I'll look forward to the review, and to viewing it in person in three weeks.
> 
> *Cindy*...did you like Illuminations a lot? Honestly, it never did much for me so if this new show at least has a little more interesting narrative it will be a plus for me. I've decided that I won't watch it on video until I see it in person so I can go in with a clean slate.


I liked but didn't adore Illuminations, but at least the music and choreography with the effects were well done. I'll get a kick in the shin for this, but the globe and water fountain parts bored me. I want excitement in my fireworks shows.

I was going to do as you're doing and wait to see it in person, but I'm distracted by timing and coreography the first time I watch new entertainment (ballet, new songs and fireworks). It was best that I get the sound track in my head first.


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> I liked but didn't adore Illuminations, the music and thought the choreography with the effects were well done. I'll get a kick in the shin for this, but the globe and water fountain parts bored me. I want excitement in my fireworks shows.
> 
> I was going to do as you're doing and wait to see it in person, but I'm distracted by timing and coreography the first time I watch new entertainment (ballet, new songs and fireworks). It was best that I get the sound track in my head first.


Was it short?* Luv* tuned in a bit late to see it all (I was at rehearsal for a show), and said it was over and done before 9:14. . .


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> Was it short?* Luv* tuned in a bit late to see it all (I was at rehearsal for a show), and said it was over and done before 9:14. . .


It may be a bit shorter than Illuminations. I think it ran for 12 minutes?
 I thought ResortTV1 did a good job filming it, but not sure if they have just the show up or it's their whole walk around vlogging, which I find a bit hard to listen to.


----------



## Granny

Well the good news for anyone who doesn't care for the new one....it will only last a year!  I just read that a new show....called "HarmoniUS"....will take its place some time during 2020.  So this is just a one year bridge show.

Which begs the question, why not just continue Illuminations for one more year and then convert to HarmoniUS?


----------



## bobbiwoz

I wanted more Figment, less Aladdin music, but I and the folks with me enjoyed Epcot Forever when we watched it at home last night.  We’re four friends, plus DH.


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> Well the good news for anyone who doesn't care for the new one....it will only last a year!  I just read that a new show....called "HarmoniUS"....will take its place some time during 2020.  So this is just a one year bridge show.
> 
> Which begs the question, why not just continue Illuminations for one more year and then convert to HarmoniUS?


My bet is they wanted to and/or needed to stop the gas line feed for the barge - the new show has no fire elements other than those around the shoreline, and I've heard from an insider that the torches will be going away before the next show starts.


----------



## jimmytammy

Not the torches, I love those at night.  It gives WS a whole different vibe IMO at night


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> *Jimmy*...you just reminded me how we had to move our trip back and won't be overlapping with you.  It would have been great to see you and the gang, and maybe enjoy a meal together at Trails End. We'll certainly make our way over there during our trip, and we'll raise a glass of moonshine in your honor!


In words similar to Yoda, "avoiding me, you are"
I had hoped it would all work out, but alas, here we are.  Seriously, hope y'all have great trip, and wish we could have seen you folks too.  Just another reason to plan for another time


----------



## bluecastle

Dizny Dad said:


> We, too, enjoy the Trails End Sunday Brunch!  And the camp sites at Christmas time are a sight to see!  Take the sleigh ride through the Christmas lights; it is really enjoyable.


Our arrival date at WL is January 2nd. Do you think the campsites will still be decorated or will most of the campers have taken them down by then?


----------



## Lakegirl

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupie Friends!
> 
> Well, the wedding weekend was pure magic! From the rehearsal dinner to the main event and then to the farewell brunch, everything was just perfect!
> 
> We put my moms house on the market a few weeks ago, and had an offer but the buyer just backed out yesterday, so back to square one! Hoping for some pixie dust to get this settled soon.


It was perfect weather!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

bluecastle said:


> Our arrival date at WL is January 2nd. Do you think the campsites will still be decorated or will most of the campers have taken them down by then?


Can't say for sure, as we have never been there during that period, and I don't know if Disney requires their removal by a certain date.  

But I would hope that since New Years is still considered a highlight in the seasonal celebrations, that the decorations in the Campground would still be in full spender!


----------



## sleepydog25

bluecastle said:


> Our arrival date at WL is January 2nd. Do you think the campsites will still be decorated or will most of the campers have taken them down by then?


A quick search of the Mom's Panel uncovered this short exchange from 2018:
“*When do the people at Fort Wilderness take down their Christmas decorations that are on the camp sights and carts Etc. Do they go well into Jan. Thanks”*
Welcome to the Disney Parks Moms Panel, Joseph! I was surprised to arrive last January 3rd with Christmas decorations everywhere I looked! As my trip went on, I slowly watched them disappear until only the standard year-round items were left.

You’ll love to hEAR that you can find holiday decorations at the Parks through the 12th day of Christmas (January 6th) but you may see them start to disappear from Disney Resorts a bit earlier. By the time January 5th came, my lobby and Resort areas at Disney’s Pop Century Resort were nice and clean, devoid of holiday boughs. Magic Kingdom, for one, was still decorated until the 7th. At Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort and Campground, you can expect to see a little bit of the same. The guest’s carts may be a little plainer after January first, as some folks like to clean up for the New Year.


----------



## Granny

bluecastle said:


> Our arrival date at WL is January 2nd. Do you think the campsites will still be decorated or will most of the campers have taken them down by then?



*Blue*...as @sleepydog25 indicated, you will want to visit the campsites as soon as you can during your trip.  The decorations will diminish each day, and probably pretty dramatically as it gets farther from January 1.     We went one time on (my best recollection) January 4 or 5 and the decorations were greatly diminished vs what they had been during Christmas week.


----------



## ErinC

Crawling out from under some stressful weeks to say Hi! I read 4 pages or so to catch up. This school year has been pretty high on the stress meter! I've traveled the past two weekends, once to see DD20, and the other for DH to do a half Ironman race in Augusta, GA. This is the first weekend I've been home to even try to catch up. Survived Grandparent's Day and little girl cheer clinic last week. We had 74, 3-10year old girls in cheer clinic. They performed before the home football game Friday night. Relieved that it's over and no children were harmed in the process!   Week after next is homecoming, then two more weeks until cheer competition. Maybe after Christmas it will slow down.

Any news today on the Skyliner? I did see on Facebook where someone had posted that people were stranded on it last night. I couldn't help but think how warm it was in Alabama, it must have really been hot in Florida. I hope no one was seriously injured.


----------



## wildernessDad

Hello, groupies!  Remember me?  I’ll be looking at the posts to see if there will be any groupie meetings the first week of December.  I’m taking off work a lot this December, so I can pop over at other dates during December.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Good to hear from you WDad!


----------



## Dizny Dad

So who is up for their first ride on the Skyliner?  My DDL stated early in September that when the family all gathers in The World in November, she absolutely will not ride the Skyliner, as hanging from a cable in the air is just not a thing the good Lord intended her to do.  Now with the recent news and videos of the "Delays" on the Skyliner, that sealed the deal on convincing her to try it.

Since my life has been filled with commissioning large equipment with lots of things going at high speed, I had a hard time looking up at the Skyliner deck last May when entering HS due to all of the people walking around with clip boards, yellow vests and hardhats.  It was just too much like being back at work, so I had to divert my eyes . . . I had to look away . . . 'cause it was just something I didn't need to see at that moment.  I knew what was going on, what everyone was doing, and the layers of management involved during the initial commissioning activities.  Believe me, I know what is going on right now, too!  Oh brother.

For those that don't know, there are always six stages to any project:

Stage 1 - Enthusiasm
Stage 2 - Disillusionment
Stage 3 - Panic
Stage 4 - Search for the guilty
Stage 5 - Punishment of the innocent
Stage 6 - Awards and honors for the non-participants

I can only imagine that we are in between Stages 4 & 5 at this time.


----------



## sleepydog25

Yep, pretty much any organization that has major projects works like that, *Dad*! For the military, I would add Stage 7: yearly evaluation speaks glowingly of amazing talent and dedication it took to personally see the project was completed on time and under budget.


----------



## Granny

ErinC said:


> Crawling out from under some stressful weeks to say Hi! I read 4 pages or so to catch up. This school year has been pretty high on the stress meter! I've traveled the past two weekends, once to see DD20, and the other for DH to do a half Ironman race in Augusta, GA. This is the first weekend I've been home to even try to catch up. Survived Grandparent's Day and little girl cheer clinic last week. We had 74, 3-10year old girls in cheer clinic. They performed before the home football game Friday night. Relieved that it's over and no children were harmed in the process!   Week after next is homecoming, then two more weeks until cheer competition. Maybe after Christmas it will slow down.
> 
> Any news today on the Skyliner? I did see on Facebook where someone had posted that people were stranded on it last night. I couldn't help but think how warm it was in Alabama, it must have really been hot in Florida. I hope no one was seriously injured.



*Erin*...always great to see you dropping by!  Sounds like life has been hectic for you.  Don't forget to breathe!  And nobody was injured on the Skyliner, just delayed and evacuated.



wildernessDad said:


> Hello, groupies!  Remember me?  I’ll be looking at the posts to see if there will be any groupie meetings the first week of December.  I’m taking off work a lot this December, so I can pop over at other dates during December.



*WDad*...very good to hear from you.  We won't be doing the December trip this year as we opted for an October trip instead.  But I'm sure there will be a lot of Groupies heading to WDW in early December...keep an eye on Page 1 of this thread for potential meet-ups!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> But I'm sure there will be a lot of Groupies heading to WDW in early December...keep an eye on Page 1 of this thread for potential meet-ups!


Yes! At last count, 6 Groupies will be at the World during the first two weeks of December. Only 2 of us there nearing Christmas day itself, and we're only there a couple of nights before our cruise. . .72 days!


----------



## Dizny Dad

sleepydog25 said:


> . . . . . . . .  For the military, I would add Stage 7: yearly evaluation speaks glowingly of amazing talent and dedication it took to personally see the project was completed on time and under budget.



Ah . . . . . . . you are talking about the Government . . . right?!?


----------



## bluecastle

Thanks for the replies, and research!, about the FtW decorations! 
In other news, while riding in the car on Friday on our way up to NJ for a family event, I looked at my email on my phone and saw discounts had been released! I didn't have any of my info with me to crunch the numbers, but I called. Was on hold for around 20 minutes, treating everyone in the car to the tinny sound of Disney music and promos on speaker phone. Bottom line, I got a deluxe studio villa in Copper Creek for around $360.00 less than my Nature view room. I thought this would be a great way to check out CC for our 2022 trip when there will be 4 of us plus our almost 3 year-old granddaughter. Although, I am expecting us to try for a 2BR in VWL.


----------



## sleepydog25

bluecastle said:


> Thanks for the replies, and research!, about the FtW decorations!
> In other news, while riding in the car on Friday on our way up to NJ for a family event, I looked at my email on my phone and saw discounts had been released! I didn't have any of my info with me to crunch the numbers, but I called. Was on hold for around 20 minutes, treating everyone in the car to the tinny sound of Disney music and promos on speaker phone. Bottom line, I got a deluxe studio villa in Copper Creek for around $360.00 less than my Nature view room. I thought this would be a great way to check out CC for our 2022 trip when there will be 4 of us plus our almost 3 year-old granddaughter. Although, I am expecting us to try for a 2BR in VWL.


Great deal! You can still get over to FW by boat to see the decorations--highly recommended. As for the 2BR--don't do it!! (you'll never want to go back to a studio)



Dizny Dad said:


> Ah . . . . . . . you are talking about the Government . . . right?!?


Yep. . .


----------



## Dizny Dad

I agree with Sleepy . . .how you gonna keep 'em down on the farm, after they've seen Paris . . . (a 1BR or 2BR!)

DiznyDi likes to "destuff" after a rousing day afoot, and the first table you pass by in any room belongs to her.  When in a studio, I get the back half of the dresser for my stuff (can't block the TV don't you know). 

I have no complaints about a studio's comforts when there are only two of us; it's just that one can get really used to the space to "destuff" in a 1BR or 2BR.  And you can't beat the kitchen space, in room ice maker, or the space for your Kuerig once unpacked from your Owner's Locker.


----------



## bluecastle

We loved our 2BR on our 2014 trip and that's why we want to do that again in 2022. This trip is just my DH and I, so a studio will be perfect. (not planning to cook or do laundry on a 5 day trip) I already know I like the configuration of the dedicated 2BR at VWL, so I am  leaning in that direction, but my DD is lobbying, (haha) to be back in the lodge. It's a long way away, so we shall see. Meanwhile, I'm excited about having a new experience in a very familiar place.


----------



## Dizny Dad

We all must be planning our upcoming Disney meals and such, as it is like a ghost town on this thread!  

Anybody remember when this was the DVC Logo?


----------



## bluecastle

I am very curious as to why so many people think the VWL are "dated" and in need of a refurb? I read this online all the time and I thought the last refurb right before our 2014 trip was already considered an update. It has the new floors and updated kitchen appliances. The handles on the bathroom sink were a little loose, as was the toilet seat, but I just figured they may have rushed it a little. Being as everyone here is already a fan, I would be curious to see what your opinions are on these criticisms. If anything needs updating, I would think it would be the lodge rooms.


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> We all must be planning our upcoming Disney meals and such, as it is like a ghost town on this thread!
> 
> Anybody remember when this was the DVC Logo?
> 
> View attachment 442921


Pesky work gets in the way, plus we open OUR TOWN tonight, so I've been rehearsing a lot lately. And, yes! I love that logo! The new one is okay, but just okay.


bluecastle said:


> I am very curious as to why so many people think the VWL are "dated" and in need of a refurb? I read this online all the time and I thought the last refurb right before our 2014 trip was already considered an update. It has the new floors and updated kitchen appliances. The handles on the bathroom sink were a little loose, as was the toilet seat, but I just figured they may have rushed it a little. Being as everyone here is already a fan, I would be curious to see what your opinions are on these criticisms. If anything needs updating, I would think it would be the lodge rooms.


I think the dated issue comes from a) how people remember the old rooms, b) the hallways and trim, c) the general Lodge feel even in the lobbies. Personally, I think the old look was just fine as I want themed resorts. I loved the darker, richer colors, the woodsy feel to the furniture, and rough walls, the border around the ceiling. It was classic but it was, admittedly, a darker scheme. Well, I'm in a resort that is supposed to evoke such feelings. Some people also may be referring to the "newer" furniture (talking about you, couches) which never did look new, just bland and, well, dated, like my grandma had picked it out. The rooms aren't all bright and airy still, but they're a darn sight lighter than they were. My fear is the next refurb will totally change the complexion of VWL's rooms, and they'll become akin to CC--lighter and more modern. I think it's inevitable, but that doesn't mean I have to like it.


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> We all must be planning our upcoming Disney meals and such, as it is like a ghost town on this thread!
> 
> Anybody remember when this was the DVC Logo?
> 
> View attachment 442921



Ah, the old "3 Mountain" logo...I barely remember it.  I think my paperwork and such has the "2 Mountain" logo on it...it was in 2001 so I can't really remember.  I think at that time Disney was really pushing the trade-out benefit of DVC to go to other timeshares (in mountains and beaches) but I can't say that I prefer the old logo to the new one.  I think the new one is cleaner and lends itself better to clothing, caps, etc.




bluecastle said:


> I am very curious as to why so many people think the VWL are "dated" and in need of a refurb? I read this online all the time and I thought the last refurb right before our 2014 trip was already considered an update. It has the new floors and updated kitchen appliances. The handles on the bathroom sink were a little loose, as was the toilet seat, but I just figured they may have rushed it a little. Being as everyone here is already a fan, I would be curious to see what your opinions are on these criticisms. If anything needs updating, I would think it would be the lodge rooms.



*Blue*...I think @sleepydog25 pointed out a lot of the same things I would say.  I believe that many people are still thinking of the old "dark" decor that really turned a lot of people off of VWL.  Like Sleepy, I really liked the old decor but I'm okay with the current one, though I wish it had more theming elements to it.    

If people who have made a recent stay are complaining that VWL needs a refurb, I can only assume that they stayed in a room that is showing some wear and tear?  At any of the resorts, there may be rooms whose prior occupants have treated it roughly, and VWL is no exception to that.   Any issue we have had has always been promptly addressed by the Maintenance folks.

If someone thinks the current decor is "dated", then I think they have just made up their mind that they don't like VWL.  It certainly has a different feel than, for example, CCV which is right next door.  That has more to do with the layout than with the furnishings, in my opinion.  But I don't see why people would feel that VWL has a dated feel any more than BWV, BCV or even OKW.  Those were the original DVC resorts at WDW and as such they are laid out a little differently than some of the newer resorts.  But I can't say that I ever feel that any of those resorts feel dated to me.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> Ah, the old "3 Mountain" logo...I barely remember it.  I think my paperwork and such has the "2 Mountain" logo on it...it was in 2001 so I can't really remember.  I think at that time Disney was really pushing the trade-out benefit of DVC to go to other timeshares (in mountains and beaches) but I can't say that I prefer the old logo to the new one.  I think the new one is cleaner and lends itself better to clothing, caps, etc.  . . . . . . . . . . . . .



It isn't that I dislike the new DVC Logo, I just appreciate the old stuff; hopefully as DiznyDi appreciates me.  

And you'll never find me in the pool without my old Logo hat on.  Just seems right . . .


----------



## bluecastle

I agree with you guys about the criticisms of VWL. I guess people see what they want or expect to see. I am looking forward to my first CCV studio experience, mostly because it's inside the lodge. The last time we stayed inside was 2009! But I will be comparing it to VWL I am sure. I wish there was a way they could have kept  the theming and charm while also having the cleanliness of the laminate floors, with a cozy small rug, and modern appliances combined with lodge-style cabinets. Oh well. No one asked us, I guess.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Well, I'm back!

One very nice night in a Kidani 2BR with both dinner and breakfast at Sanaa.
Six nights in a CCV cabin.
Two trips to Epcot for Food and Wine.
One MNSSHP.
One final Illuminations.
One first Epcot Forever show.
Two visits to FW.
One visit to SWGE.
One Fuzzy Tauntaun at Oga's.
Two rides on the Skyliner (well, in a way it was six as we checked out all the lines).
One stop at Geyser Point Bar
One stop at Territory Lounge
Two safari rides.
One ROL show (first time I've seen the entire show)

And yes, one water view! 

Pictures were not posting correctly from my phone which is what I ended up taking all my pictures with this trip and I've still been trying to figure out how to get them to not rotate to the direction I took them without going thru some convoluted steps.  When I figure it out I think I have pictures from most of the things I mentioned.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Well, I'm back!
> 
> One very nice night in a Kidani 2BR with both dinner and breakfast at Sanaa.
> Six nights in a CCV cabin.
> Two trips to Epcot for Food and Wine.
> One MNSSHP.
> One final Illuminations.
> One first Epcot Forever show.
> Two visits to FW.
> One visit to SWGE.
> One Fuzzy Tauntaun at Oga's.
> Two rides on the Skyliner (well, in a way it was six as we checked out all the lines).
> One stop at Geyser Point Bar
> One stop at Territory Lounge
> Two safari rides.
> One ROL show (first time I've seen the entire show)
> 
> And yes, one water view!
> 
> Pictures were not posting correctly from my phone which is what I ended up taking all my pictures with this trip and I've still been trying to figure out how to get them to not rotate to the direction I took them without going thru some convoluted steps.  When I figure it out I think I have pictures from most of the things I mentioned.


Welcome back home Kathy! You've broken the curse, from here on out it will only be water views 
Looking forward to your thoughts on the new things (GE, SL... did you break it?, Epcot Forever, and of course the Cabin)


----------



## bluecastle

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Well, I'm back!
> 
> One very nice night in a Kidani 2BR with both dinner and breakfast at Sanaa.
> Six nights in a CCV cabin.
> Two trips to Epcot for Food and Wine.
> One MNSSHP.
> One final Illuminations.
> One first Epcot Forever show.
> Two visits to FW.
> One visit to SWGE.
> One Fuzzy Tauntaun at Oga's.
> Two rides on the Skyliner (well, in a way it was six as we checked out all the lines).
> One stop at Geyser Point Bar
> One stop at Territory Lounge
> Two safari rides.
> One ROL show (first time I've seen the entire show)
> 
> And yes, one water view!
> 
> Pictures were not posting correctly from my phone which is what I ended up taking all my pictures with this trip and I've still been trying to figure out how to get them to not rotate to the direction I took them without going thru some convoluted steps.  When I figure it out I think I have pictures from most of the things I mentioned.


Hooray for water view! Looking forward to your pictures.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Welcome back home Kathy! You've broken the curse, from here on out it will only be water views
> Looking forward to your thoughts on the new things (GE, SL... did you break it?, Epcot Forever, and of course the Cabin)



Thanks twinklebug and bluecastel!  Yep!  Just figured out a method to leave the picture orientation the way it should that isn't completely cumbersome.  This was the water view I saw every day.  Must admit it wasn't quite what I imagined it would be although the ducks were awfully cute diving after things in the sludgy bottom.....


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Ok, kidding done - that was out the front door but it did make me chuckle when we were locating our cabin. 
This is what was on the other side of Cabin 8010!


----------



## GGGT

Fantastic! Thanks for the update/pictures. The cabin is beautiful.....and of course CONGRATULATIONS on your water view!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Wow KAT, that's some great views!!  Cant wait to see more pics and hear about all your new adventures


----------



## jimmytammy

I too love the old dark decor of VWL that once was.  We used to close the curtains and sleep in and those rooms were perfect for it!  I miss those days.  The decor of the rooms just oozed the theming of the Lodge every step of the way, out to the quiet pool, back inside at the old Iron Spike Room(now Carolewood Pacific Room), up the wooded walkway and back to the main lobby.  Cant we just hit the reverse button


----------



## sleepydog25

*KAT*, what a wonderful experience you must have had! I gotta say, you had me scratching my head about where your cabin was located in that first picture. I spent a good 30 seconds trying to figure out just where that was, and I kept thinking "oh, my god, KAT is still cursed!"  I still hadn't quite figured it out until I scrolled down, and then I laughed and breathed a sigh of relief for you. Nice one! Now, I should know, but what is that blue building in the background of that first shot?  Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the items you listed. Welcome back!


----------



## Granny

*Kathy*...welcome back, and thanks for posting the pictures.  Those cabins were certainly done in a grand style!  Looks like you were in one of the "northern cabins" based on the boat going by?    Seems like you were fairly close to the boat dock, which looks to be a convenient location. 

How was the boat horn noise in the morning? 

I'm looking forward to all your impressions from your trip, especially Skyliner and the new EPCOT fireworks show.    And we have a reservation at Oga's Cantina so I'd love to hear about your impressions of that place.

Sounds like a fun trip!


----------



## ErinC

Sounded like your trip was great KAT! I'm glad your were able to finally see some water on this trip. Also glad to see your were able to the enjoy the skyliner without incident! I'm still debating what to do about park passes for our February trip for the half marathon. When is the other part of Star Wars land slated to open? I might would do a day at the studios just to see that stuff. It's so hard to think about doing the parks on a one day ticket when you are used to an annual pass. I like to slip in for a few hours and slip out. Can't bring myself to do that without an annual pass.

DD 20 slipped home and surprised me this weekend from college. I have to admit that I whined a little when she told me she wasn't coming home for fall break. I even resorted to sending her pics of the dogs and telling her they missed her. So instead of going somewhere with friends, she drove 9 hours home to see her mama (oh and her sister and dad too). She left out this morning to head back. I miss my nest being full. She did say that she was a little homesick and that made me feel a little less guilty about my tactics to get her home.

In other happy news.. I just posted 1st quarter grades. The parent emails should begin immediately!  Looking forward to homecoming week at our school this week too. 7 more quarters until early retirement, and I start my dog walking business. Seriously don't know what I'm going to do when I grow up from my teaching career. Does hanging out on the groupies thread all day, every day pay much?


----------



## sleepydog25

ErinC said:


> Does hanging out on the groupies thread all day, every day pay much?


No.  I tried.


----------



## jimmytammy

Flight in 30 minutes to MCO 
Catching ME 1st time in many years 
Staying at SSR til Fri then catch up with Will n Liz AKA will4life and sechem32 and stay in port canaveral area overnight 
Catching Fantasy for an 8 night
Will try to report back whilst in the World


----------



## GGGT

jimmytammy said:


> Flight in 30 minutes to MCO
> Catching ME 1st time in many years
> Staying at SSR til Fri then catch up with Will n Liz AKA will4life and sechem32 and stay in port canaveral area overnight
> Catching Fantasy for an 8 night
> Will try to report back whilst in the World



Have a great trip!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Boy . . .up early to play hard!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Flight in 30 minutes to MCO



Enjoy your trip...and leave a few Mickey bars for us!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Yes, Please!


----------



## Granny

DDad...I took the liberty of rotating your excellent action photo!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Granny* . . .Thanks . . . I was getting dizzy!


----------



## jimmytammy

Wow its been a whirlwind of a past 24 hours!!  We arrived at MCO at 6:50 am yesterday and got checked in around 8.  Grabbed a bus to MK, got APs and TIW, walked over to The Wave, bussed back to DS and hung out at Jock Lindseys for a while, checking out the many props from Indy Jones films.  Will try to share a few of those in pics if I can remember how to do so


----------



## jimmytammy

Got into our room around 3 and napped til 7:30.  Just hanging out in room this AM with a tasting at OKW later then Member night at Splitsville


----------



## jimmytammy

Props from Jock Lindsays
Top picture are voodoo dolls and pick used in Temple of Doom
Middle is the fertility idol that Indy sandbags for in Raiders
Lastly is Marions necklace her Dad gave her that Indy and the German military fought over to grab in the bar scene


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny
I need your help moving my middle picture upright
Casey and I enjoy a rousing game of pool when staying at SSR and OKW
now mind it, we stink at it, but we still enjoy 
Also, couple of views from our Grandstand room


----------



## jimmytammy

Saw these fellows very carefully crawl off a perfectly good and stable roof out to scale the side of BLT to clean windows yesterday
They were doing so with what appeared to be much reluctance
I have done a lot of crazy things at work being in construction but nope, nada ain’t going to happen for this ol boy


----------



## jimmytammy

Liking the new bus designs


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Saw these fellows very carefully crawl off a perfectly good and stable roof out to scale the side of BLT to clean windows yesterday
> They were doing so with what appeared to be much reluctance
> I have done a lot of crazy things at work being in construction but nope, nada ain’t going to happen for this ol boy




I've seen those window washers at BLT...and had the exact same thoughts!    

And here are a couple of your photographs that were laying down on the job!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Saw these fellows very carefully crawl off a perfectly good and stable roof out to scale the side of BLT to clean windows yesterday
> They were doing so with what appeared to be much reluctance
> I have done a lot of crazy things at work being in construction but nope, nada ain’t going to happen for this ol boy


Perhaps they were mountain climbers on the Matterhorn in DL in a past life. . .


----------



## Crabby_Dan

sleepydog25 said:


> Perhaps they were mountain climbers on the Matterhorn in DL in a past life. . .


Maybe it’s Skyliner passenger training.  Never know when you might need to rappel out of one of those Sky Carts.


----------



## TCRAIG

Good one Crabby!


----------



## jimmytammy

So we spent some time at DS yesterday and below are some shots of the ride over from SSR.
Ate at The Polite Pig and really found it enjoyable.
Later we did a DVC mixology at OKW.  Nice but too many sweet boat drinks.  Not much on bloody Mary’s but their version I liked. Afterwards we went back to Splitsville for DVC member night and had a blast!  Food was really good but way too much of it 
As I sit here and write I am watching the golfers pass our room and enjoy the nice weather


----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## Granny

*Jimmy*...glad to hear that you are having a great time! Thanks for the pictures. It looks like you are enjoying some nice leisurely family time.


----------



## sleepydog25

Looks like fun, *JT*! Wish we were there!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Thanks for the pictures Jimmy . . . .


----------



## bobbiwoz

Good morning!

Today I leave BWV, and head to Kidani, and our family arrives because we are celebrating DH’s 75th birthday with a fireworks cruise from the Contemporary.  It’s DGS’s (6&7) first trip to WDW!

Last night I watched Epcot Forever from the FP section and it was wonderful, I had had a less than stellar viewing spot on Tuesday and it made all the difference to see it head on.

I will be at VWL with friends December 10-14, and if there’s a meet around this time, even before and after a bit I would like to attend.  My stay is in three parts, just mentioned the main part.


----------



## jimmytammy

We are preparing to head over to Port Canaveral and meet up with Will N Liz and get ready for the cruise tomorrow.  Our stay at SSR has been great!  We love Artists Pallete, probably our favorite QS at any resort.  Mobile Ordering is wonderful, breakfast ordered from room, as we walk out, we hit prepare order, and boom, its ready 2-3 minutes after arrival.  Very nice.

Casey(AKA CaptainD) finally fulfilled a life long dream, and did Divequest at Epcot yesterday.  Every since he was a kid, that has been on his bucket list.  So glad and proud for him, as he had a great time.  As soon as we met back up after, he immediately said he is doing it again in Dec.  

Pictures to follow


----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## bobbiwoz

Wow!


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> We are preparing to head over to Port Canaveral and meet up with Will N Liz and get ready for the cruise tomorrow.  Our stay at SSR has been great!  We love Artists Pallete, probably our favorite QS at any resort.  Mobile Ordering is wonderful, breakfast ordered from room, as we walk out, we hit prepare order, and boom, its ready 2-3 minutes after arrival.  Very nice.
> 
> Casey(AKA CaptainD) finally fulfilled a life long dream, and did Divequest at Epcot yesterday.  Every since he was a kid, that has been on his bucket list.  So glad and proud for him, as he had a great time.  As soon as we met back up after, he immediately said he is doing it again in Dec.
> 
> Pictures to follow



Sounds (and looks) like the first leg of your vacation has been wonderful! So great that Casey was able to do Divequest! Say hello to Tammy, Casey, Will & Liz for me! I hope we will be able to meet in December!


----------



## Granny

*Jimmy*...great pictures of you guys having a blast!   You are getting me fired up for our upcoming trip, which is now this many sleeps away...

  


And thank you for the tip about mobile ordering at Artist's Palette.  I know they've expanded the ordering locations so I'll have to make sure I check into the the expanded list.  Enjoy the cruise!


----------



## jimmytammy

bobbiwoz said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Today I leave BWV, and head to Kidani, and our family arrives because we are celebrating DH’s 75th birthday with a fireworks cruise from the Contemporary.  It’s DGS’s (6&7) first trip to WDW!
> 
> Last night I watched Epcot Forever from the FP section and it was wonderful, I had had a less than stellar viewing spot on Tuesday and it made all the difference to see it head on.
> 
> I will be at VWL with friends December 10-14, and if there’s a meet around this time, even before and after a bit I would like to attend.  My stay is in three parts, just mentioned the main part.


We will be at VWL Dec 7-14 and would love to see you Bobbi!


----------



## Questforthemouse

Good evening all. Well it's been almost six weeks since I last posted. We had put in an offer on a BRV contract and were waiting patiently for the seller to respond only to find out they had pulled the contract from the market without informing the broker. Oh, well...it was back to the drawing board. Silver lining was that we found an even better contract and deal. Seller accepted our offer and a couple weeks later we passed ROFR. We are now the proud new owners of 500 BRV/VWL points and looking forward to booking a stay just after Christmas 2020. Thanks again for your help back in September and we are looking forward to life as a couple of VWL Groupies


----------



## sleepydog25

Questforthemouse said:


> Good evening all. Well it's been almost six weeks since I last posted. We had put in an offer on a BRV contract and were waiting patiently for the seller to respond only to find out they had pulled the contract from the market without informing the broker. Oh, well...it was back to the drawing board. Silver lining was that we found an even better contract and deal. Seller accepted our offer and a couple weeks later we passed ROFR. We are now the proud new owners of 500 BRV/VWL points and looking forward to booking a stay just after Christmas 2020. Thanks again for your help back in September and we are looking forward to life as a couple of VWL Groupies


I may not be the first, but let me be one of the most vocal to say  home!! Wow! 500 points! That's awesome, and at some point with that many points, I'd be tempted to save up a couple of years and do a cabin one year. If you do that, just remember who suggested it first (in case you want visitors)!  Congrats and enjoy your VWL contract and the holidays at the most beautifully decorated resort!


----------



## Questforthemouse

sleepydog25 said:


> I may not be the first, but let me be one of the most vocal to say  home!! Wow! 500 points! That's awesome, and at some point with that many points, I'd be tempted to save up a couple of years and do a cabin one year. If you do that, just remember who suggested it first (in case you want visitors)!  Congrats and enjoy your VWL contract and the holidays at the most beautifully decorated resort!


I'll keep you apprised of our plans Sleepydog!!! Thanks for the big welcome. We are extremely excited.


----------



## Granny

Questforthemouse said:


> Silver lining was that we found an even better contract and deal. Seller accepted our offer and a couple weeks later we passed ROFR. We are now the proud new owners of 500 BRV/VWL points and looking forward to booking a stay just after Christmas 2020. Thanks again for your help back in September and we are looking forward to life as a couple of VWL Groupies



*Quest*....that is HUGE news! And 500 points....wow!!! 

And I won't be the first, but a hearty wish for you!


----------



## Corinne

Questforthemouse said:


> Good evening all. Well it's been almost six weeks since I last posted. We had put in an offer on a BRV contract and were waiting patiently for the seller to respond only to find out they had pulled the contract from the market without informing the broker. Oh, well...it was back to the drawing board. Silver lining was that we found an even better contract and deal. Seller accepted our offer and a couple weeks later we passed ROFR. We are now the proud new owners of 500 BRV/VWL points and looking forward to booking a stay just after Christmas 2020. Thanks again for your help back in September and we are looking forward to life as a couple of VWL Groupies



Congratulations and to the BEST GROUP(ies) online!


----------



## Questforthemouse

Thanks for the welcome y'all! We are a couple of Crazy Canucks that love to come down multiple times per year so VWL will be our Christmas/New Years home while SSR is our March and Summer home.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies Quest!!
You picked a great place to call home


----------



## sleepydog25

Quiet on our thread the last 24+ hours. In fact, I notice the entire DIS seems slower of late. Anyway, we're counting the days to our next trip home. How many, you ask?  60. FPs tomorrow morning. Dining is mostly set, not that we do a lot of planning for that aspect. We aren't big breakfast types, mostly coffee and share a pastry, though sometimes we'll do something like 1900 PF. We have a general schedule for lunch and dinner, but we rarely try for the most popular venues, and for the former, we make us of mobile ordering. We also avail ourselves of DS quite a bit, and many of those restaurants are available on Open Table which we use quite frequently. At any rate, we'll be all set after tomorrow morning. Our only real issue is with Disney's decision to make pretty much every decent ride at DHS a top-tier FP. Frankly, that stinks. That's okay, we'll enjoy the holiday vibe at all the various parks and our home resort, in particular. Rides are becoming less important the less young we become, especially since Disney hasn't put in many new ones the past decade plus. They are beginning to do so, at least it would appear. Oh, and we're going to do a carriage ride over in FW and see all those marvelous and fun decorations the RVers put on display. Did I mention only 60 days?


----------



## Corinne

Happy Sunday Groupie Friends! I am headed to Florida tomorrow to visit my sister, but I see @Granny and @twinklebug are headed to the world soon!!

Safe travels, and please check in early and often!


----------



## claire_ont

Welcome and Congrats Quest from another couple of Crazy Canucks! Wow 500 points! That is great!


----------



## twinklebug

Corinne said:


> Happy Sunday Groupie Friends! I am headed to Florida tomorrow to visit my sister, but I see @Granny and @twinklebug are headed to the world soon!!
> 
> Safe travels, and please check in early and often!


Thanks! Will try to now that I have my account logged into the DIS on Safari.
We're going to our first MNSSHP next Sunday, had planned for Thursday but it was the first to sell out this week. I suspect with all the native mousers in the area with their party passes every night both this and next week will be full to the brim with trick-or-treaters.


----------



## Granny

So, my countdown finally says....0 days!  We are heading to the airport in a couple of hours.  Very much looking forward to the F&W Festival which we haven't attended in four years!  I'll raise a glass of grapefruit beer to my Groupie friends!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> So, my countdown finally says....0 days!  We are heading to the airport in a couple of hours.  Very much looking forward to the F&W Festival which we haven't attended in four years!  I'll raise a glass of grapefruit beer to my Groupie friends!


Have a marvelous time!


----------



## TCRAIG

Jerry and I just got back - stayed at Beach Club which worked out well for F&W access.  Rode the gondolas as well.  I was ok on them until we stopped over water near Caribbean Beach - even though it was only @30 seconds - really made me nervous!  We also did the DVC owner walk thru of Riviera - rooms are gorgeous- but points chart and location are putting the damper on us buying there.  Guess I’ll just try to use my cheap OKW points to stay there in May one of these years... that’s the only ‘slow’ DVC times we travel.


----------



## GGGT

Granny said:


> So, my countdown finally says....0 days!  We are heading to the airport in a couple of hours.  Very much looking forward to the F&W Festival which we haven't attended in four years!  I'll raise a glass of grapefruit beer to my Groupie friends!



Have a great time Tom!


----------



## Granny

So...Here's a short trip update from arrival day for our current trip.

After a fairly uneventful Southwest Airlines trip we arrived at the Orlando airport about 4:30 pm.  The check-in lines to get into the Magical Express bus lines were a mess...just not moving at all as so many people were showing up without any documents or magic bands.  They had four lines open, and none were moving very quickly and about 20 people deep in each line.  Then one of the ME check-in CM's closes her line and walks away.  So now there's about 25-30 in each line and they are moving slowly.  All told, it took about 40 minutes just to wait in that line and get to the part where we wait for a bus.  After that, it was fairly straightforward, though they went to 4 resorts on our bus and our resort (SSR) was the last.  So from the time we got off the plane until we arrived at SSR it was about 2 1/2 - 3 hours. 

I haven't taken any pictures yet but I am happy with our room (thanks to DDad and Di's suggestions on room location).  It is not a refurbished room, so we still have the old carpet and kitchen cabinets with a green/blue hue.  We haven't stayed at SSR for several years, and I forgot about the layout of the 1BR.  First of all, it seems like the smallest 1BR DVC villa that I can ever recall.   The front hallway has the lock-off door, and there is no closet there.  The kitchen/dining/family room seem pretty similar but just seem a little smaller than other similar 1BR living areas (BWV/VWL/BCV).    And the television in the entertainment center in the family room seems positively archaic...probably a 40" screen which is plenty big enough but pales in comparison with the newer television screens they are putting in villas.  And the master bedroom closet (the only place to hang clothes in the entire villa) is not a walk-in...just a pretty standard hotel sized closet.  The drawers in the bedroom dresser are much smaller than other resorts.

I like the decor.  The couch, the dining room bench, the chairs, drapes and the carpet all have some personality in the decorations...they remind me somewhat of the original VWL decor.   And we still have overhead fans in the family room and master bedroom...which I like just to keep the air moving.

My biggest issue with SSR on Day 1 is that for some reason they refuse to put in any directional signage on the grounds.  They have resort maps every 100 yards with a big "you are here" dot on it, but I found the maps extremely confusing and in some cases downright misleading.  My wife and I wandered around quite a bit just trying to find the Grandstand section which is actually just across the street from the drive-up registration area...but the map was very misleading and of course Disney just can't put in any directional signs that say "Grandstand ->" or something like that.  I felt like Henry Fonda wandering through the woods in "On Golden Pond"!  Really, it took us quite a while to find our building.  And once we found it, do you think they could post some numbers outside of it so we could see if we have the right building?  Nope, not a single sign.   We had to walk up to the building and look for some room numbers to help us figure out if we were in the right place.  Needless to say, after a travel day and the ME experience, I wasn't really liking the lack of signs or even someone to help with directions.  

We had dinner at Artist's Palette which truly is what counter service should look like at all the resorts.  Good selection, and they combine the gift store (and dry goods & refrigerated food) with the counter service food to make it easy to order and pick up some items to bring back to the room. 

Tomorrow, I promise not to be crabby.  But just as I am making that vow, I notice that the long range forecast predicts at least a 50% chance of showers and thunderstorms for 8 of the days of our 9 day trip.  But hey, we're in the happiest place on Earth, right?   

Tomorrow we're heading over to DHS to see the Star Wars land and have a reservation at Oga's Cantina.  After that we'll be winging it for the rest of the day. 

I'll try to get some pictures as I go along.  I know we'll have a great trip despite the kick-off challenges.  I know I'm ready to go sample a little food & wine this week!


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> So, my countdown finally says....0 days!  We are heading to the airport in a couple of hours.  Very much looking forward to the F&W Festival which we haven't attended in four years!  I'll raise a glass of grapefruit beer to my Groupie friends!


Ditto, only today not yesterday.
Looking forward to stepping off the plane and melting in the FL heat. Should be 91 today.

I have my fingers crossed that those M.E. lines are operating better later today. If not I may sent out unhappy tweets to Mear's client, Disney. I hate to use my first tweet ever on a complaint, but I hear those get attention to issues asap and will hopefully clear up the problems for those that follow us.


----------



## Corinne

Hi Granny!

Sounds like a frustrating start, but I am sure your trip will be magical, and all the first day aggravations will fade for sure!

 I know during our one stay at SSR I felt it was too big and spread out, and found it challenging to get around. In fairness, only one stay isn’t a true test, and I believe it was only a 2 night last minute add on prior to moving on to another resort. I agree with you on Artist’s Palette, great selection and setup. 

I look forward to hearing about the rest of your trip! Say hello to Mrs. Granny!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Granny *- Glad the Artist Palette was satisfying.  It is what I had hoped for when they announced Roaring Fork was to be upgraded.  But no.  And as I've said before, I really feel like Roaring Fork was downgraded.  Too bad for me.  But enjoy the sunshine that comes from within when in The World!

18 more sleeps for me; 16 for DiznyDi!


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> *Granny *- Glad the Artist Palette was satisfying.  It is what I had hoped for when they announced Roaring Fork was to be upgraded.  But no.  And as I've said before, I really feel like Roaring Fork was downgraded.  Too bad for me.  But enjoy the sunshine that comes from within when in The World!
> 
> 18 more sleeps for me; 16 for DiznyDi!


I believe we have an upcoming trip to SSR in March, and we only at at Artist Palette once many years ago--have no recollection whatsoever. We'll give it a shot while there. I agree that SSR is sprawling, and I don't mind that too much but as Granny said, it's quite confusing without good signage and easily visible room numbers and building numbers. It's not like some well-themed signs would alter the feel of SSR; in fact, I think it could add ambiance. As for RF, I've been vocal about its shortcomings ever since it re-opened. What a letdown for a deluxe resort. And since it's been gloomy here for the past 36 hours (and next 12 or so), I will add that I don't believe the powers that are put much effort or foresight into their building/refurb during CC construction. No good TS at WL. No Signature. And while we like GP just fine, it's a weird QS/TS setup that basically feels like a pool bar. You see nice restaurants at places like Coronado, Caribbean, et. al., and it just makes one wonder what the heck were the planners thinking when they reduced a deluxe resort to a sub-standard QS, a pool bar, an all-you-care-to-eat BBQ spot, and an expensive prix-fixe character meal. Where are the rest of us who don't want a character dinner, buffet, or bar grill supposed to eat on property? We won't. We'll go elsewhere. 

Okay, I'm done.    We're under 60 days now and counting. . .


----------



## Granny

It's amazing what a decent night of sleep can do for an attitude!  The sun is shining brightly (so far) and we wake up in another day at WDW.  

I have some room pix to share.  The first is from our balcony.  The view is mostly of a tree growing right in front of our balcony, but if you go over to the left side you find an opening to the view of the golf course.



And as I said, there are design elements that remind me of how Disney used to decorate the villas.  There is the standard U-shaped kitchen with the green cabinets...




And the television that seems so tiny compared to what they are putting in villas now.  And you can see the towel animal they left for us on the shelf...that is also something we haven't seen for a few years now.


----------



## Granny

Here's the sofa in the living room, and you can see the carpet design as well.  This harkens back to when DVC room designers weren't afraid of color and patterns!



Here's a close up of the lamp in the corner...well themed!




And one more picture that includes the curtains...which again remind me of the old VWL design with lots of color and themed designs.  I also like the "Maximus" pillows on the couch to remind us that yes, we are at WDW!





We will head over to DHS this afternoon and look forward to exploring SSR a little more.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Granny -* For nice, casual but elegant, late evening dining, try the Turf Club; just a short walk from the pool side Grandstand Villas.


----------



## sleepydog25

Thanks, Granny! I'm glad rest has revived you! Reading your comments made me think of a recent vlog I watched about a woman who started out at BCV but was switched to YC due to a noise issue. She had plenty of video of both resorts. What we saw was a drab, almost colorless room at BCV. While she appreciated the "clean lines" of the room, it lacked character, warmth, and appeal. The furniture and trimmings were "okay" in her words, although the wood pieces didn't match. After switching to YC, the video showed gorgeous woodwork, themed curtains, lamps, headboards, and more. She loved it, and while she liked her view at BCV better, she was notably joyous and complimentary of the better outfitted room at YC. So, tell me again, DVC, why you can't still build or refurb lovingly themed rooms with deluxe touches anymore?


----------



## Dizny Dad

sleepydog25 said:


> . . . . . . . . . . . . So, tell me again, DVC, why you can't still build or refurb lovingly themed rooms with deluxe touches anymore?



Yeah.  If your are listening.  Why?  We want to know!!


----------



## Granny

We went over to DHS yesterday...we had an ADR for Oga's Cantina in Star Wars land.  No spoilers here, just wanted to say that we were impressed by the new land.  Attention to detail should satisfy any Star Wars fanatic, and it is big enough to handle a pretty good sized crowd.

I was pleasantly surprised by Oga's.   We got there at our ADR time and were asked to go to the rear of a pretty good sized line.  As it turns out, it looked like a line but it was really just a waiting area.  After a few minutes, one of the "villagers" came up to us and called us to go inside.  Once there, we were assigned our standing location...90% of the bar is standing only.  Basically they have long high top tables and you stand in your place at one of them.  Right across from you on the same table are other customers.  It was actually a fun way to spend 45 minutes and we enjoyed the drinks and the snack food we ordered.  Part of the fun is the other customers that you can't help but spending time with as they are standing just a couple of feet in front of you!

The theming in the bar was perfect for Star Wars, and it was kind of noisy and boisterous as a good bar should be.  The drinks were fun and the snack we ordered looked exotic but was actually just a tasty version of "chips" and kind of a salsa sauce.

Overall, we went in with somewhat low expectations and had much more fun that we expected.  My caveat is that you will almost certainly be standing, and they do enforce the 45 minute maximum rule in a nice way (by bringing your tab).  Overall, Galaxy's Edge was very well done and I can see it being packed for years to come, especially after they add the second attraction.


----------



## Dizny Dad

I'll need the help of the Force to stand in one place for 45 minutes.  I hope leaning is allowed!


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> I'll need the help of the Force to stand in one place for 45 minutes.  I hope leaning is allowed!



Yes, leaning is definitely allowed.  I thought that we would never spend 45 minutes in that bar but it went by quickly.  And we had nice folks standing near us so we enjoyed talking with them.  

Last night we went back to Galaxy's Edge to see it at night.  It was very impressive, and again we were struck by the attention to detail.  Lots of Storm Troopers coming through, asking guests if they are loyal to the First Order and things like that.  Mostly having fun with the little ones.  And Chewbacca was helping to sell some strange little creature (doll) that sits on your shoulder and moves around...kinda looked like Rizzo the Rat!

After that we were walking out and decided to give Muppetvision 3D a whirl.  We haven't been for a few years, and when we went there were only about 20 other people in the theater.  It was a good show as always but I think it is taking its last breaths.  I can see that area getting re-purposed at some point.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . . . . . . After that we were walking out and decided to give Muppetvision 3D a whirl.  We haven't been for a few years, and when we went there were only about 20 other people in the theater.  It was a good show as always but I think it is taking its last breaths.  I can see that area getting re-purposed at some point.



Yeah, I agree.  As silly as it sounds, when I have sat in a seat that doesn't get squirted, I am disappointed.  Time for a total re-furb or re-purpose.  I hope Miss Piggy doesn't go by the wayside . . .


----------



## twinklebug

Jambo! My daughter and I arrived Tuesday, happy to report that ME was operating smoothly, but we did get an overpacked bus. As the last two people to board we had no wait, and 2/3 of the people hopped off at the Pop before heading home to AKV.

Hit up Galaxy’s Edge yesterday as well as our first experience with Wine & Food (reversed purposely, wow to all the alcoholic offerings, I don’t really drink at all and wanted to save that for Oga’s) I’m quite the animatronics nerd so was in my element with all the displays and beeps -n- boops. I give the area an 8.5/10. It’s super cool and well done but leaves me as a fan of the first trio of films wanting more... there are ways, I have faith Disney will figure some out.

We hit up WL for dinner tonight. Beautiful as always. Found myself getting too comfortable in the lobby. Did not head into the villas as my heart would miss it too much. We will return again.

Back at Jambo, I was heading down to Mara to refill our mugs and glanced inside a closed Jiko to see about 7 or 8 Disney professionals seated around a table near the windows. Looked away quickly. Huh, thought I saw a familiar face and glanced back... sure enough, Joe Rhode was among them. They had to have been discussing EPCOT. I would love to have been a fly on the wall. They have so much work to get done in limited time, all while keeping the park attractive and usable. The logistics of projects fascinate me.

It’s much hotter than anticipated, but having fun. Just sticking to our usual summer touring style. I’ll check in later, should have some pics on the phone to share too.


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> Jambo! My daughter and I arrived Tuesday, happy to report that ME was operating smoothly, but we did get an overpacked bus. As the last two people to board we had no wait, and 2/3 of the people hopped off at the Pop before heading home to AKV.
> 
> Hit up Galaxy’s Edge yesterday as well as our first experience with Wine & Food (reversed purposely, wow to all the alcoholic offerings, I don’t really drink at all and wanted to save that for Oga’s) I’m quite the animatronics nerd so was in my element with all the displays and beeps and books. I give the area an 8.5/10. It’s super cool, and well done, but leaves me as a fan of the first trio of films wanting more... there are ways, I have faith Disney will figure some out.
> 
> We hit up WL for dinner tonight. Beautiful as always. Found myself getting too comfortable in the lobby. Did not head into the villas as my heart would miss it too much. We will return again.
> 
> Back at Jambo, I was heading down to Mara to refill our mugs and glanced inside a closed Jiko to see about 7 or 8 Disney professionals seated around a table near the windows. Looked away quickly. Huh, thought I saw a familiar face... sure enough, Joe Rhode was among them. They had to have been discussing EPCOT. Would love to have been a fly on the wall. They have so much work to get done in limited time, all while keeping the park attractive and usable.
> 
> It’s much hotter than anticipated, but having fun. Just sticking to our usual summer touring style. I’ll check in later, should have some pics on the phone to share too.


Glad to hear your trip is off to a great start, *twinks!* And what a marvelous celebrity sighting! Looking forward to the pics.

And, happy Friday, Groupies! The weekend is here, and it's almost November if you can believe it. As soon as Friday gets here, I'm sure the holiday promo machine will kick into high gear. It's already been flexing its muscles with movies on Hallmark and the occasional odd commercial. I enjoy holiday spirit, but I refuse to jump in the pool, so to speak, until after Thanksgiving: no movies, no music, no decorations. Every season has its due. 

Carry on, Groupies!


----------



## Dizny Dad

sleepydog25 said:


> . . . . . . .  Every season has its due. . . . . . .



_To every thing there is a season, and a time to every purpose under the heaven_: . . . . . . . Agreed.


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> _To every thing there is a season, and a time to every purpose under the heaven_: . . . . . . . Agreed.


_turn, turn, turn_


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> And, happy Friday, Groupies! The weekend is here, and it's almost November if you can believe it. As soon as Friday gets here, I'm sure the holiday promo machine will kick into high gear. It's already been flexing its muscles with movies on Hallmark and the occasional odd commercial. I enjoy holiday spirit, but I refuse to jump in the pool, so to speak, until after Thanksgiving: no movies, no music, no decorations. Every season has its due.
> 
> Carry on, Groupies!





Dizny Dad said:


> _To every thing there is a season, and a time to every purpose under the heaven_: . . . . . . . Agreed.



You guys won't want to be coming over to my house in the near future then.  

As soon as we turn the page after October, we start decorating the house for Christmas.  It takes us a while (we have seven trees) so we don't mind starting early.  We will be finished by mid-November and ready to settle back and enjoy the season.   This will be the first time in a few years that we won't be at WDW in December, so we'll have a little more time to enjoy our decorated house this year.

We don't decorate the outside until after Thanksgiving.  But the neighbors can see our trees in the windows so they still give us a hard time about the early start.  

As we ponder the true meaning of Christmas, we tend to get a little excited.  So as I said, you all won't want to come visit us in November most years.  Oh, and we keep everything up until January 6, the traditional end of the Christmas season.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . . . . . . we keep everything up until January 6, the traditional end of the Christmas season.



Others may not see it that way.

DiznyDi & I live in a very rural situation, and every year for a number of years when we first built our home, I would find a Christmas Tree, sans its needles, tossed out in my front yard in mid March.  I found it abandoned there as I pulled out for work in the early morning for at least six or seven years in a row.  At first I was astounded, then irritated, then infuriated, then it stopped.  I couldn't help but think of where that poor tree stood, first giving delight, then slowly forgotten in someone's family room, as it slowly lost its needles to the vacuumed floor, until some guy with a small, old, rusty, pickup was tired of hearing his poor wife nag him about getting rid of it.  And out it would go, saying goodbye to the family it was so happy to thrill, as it rode to its unknown final resting place . . . my yard.  When it stopped arriving in March, I knew something major had changed in that family; they moved, someone passed, or who knows what; but it was a Christmas traditions that was never to be celebrated again.  Oh well; Christmas past, Christmas present, Christmas future.

We also will not be in The World this Christmas, as we have been the last 13 years.  So in the spirit of Christmas, with *Granny & Mrs. Granny* in mind . . .Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> Others may not see it that way.
> 
> DiznyDi & I live in a very rural situation, and every year for a number of years when we first built our home, I would find a Christmas Tree, sans its needles, tossed out in my front yard in mid March.  I found it abandoned there as I pulled out for work in the early morning for at least six or seven years in a row.  At first I was astounded, then irritated, then infuriated, then it stopped.  I couldn't help but think of where that poor tree stood, first giving delight, then slowly forgotten in someone's family room, as it slowly lost its needles to the vacuumed floor, until some guy with a small, old, rusty, pickup was tired of hearing his poor wife nag him about getting rid of it.  And out it would go, saying goodbye to the family it was so happy to thrill, as it rode to its unknown final resting place . . . my yard.  When it stopped arriving in March, I knew something major had changed in that family; they moved, someone passed, or who knows what; but it was a Christmas traditions that was never to be celebrated again.  Oh well; Christmas past, Christmas present, Christmas future.
> 
> We also will not be in The World this Christmas, as we have been the last 13 years.  So in the spirit of Christmas, with *Granny & Mrs. Granny* in mind . . .Merry Christmas to all.


How poetically odd that such a family celebration perhaps ceased to exist, yet it has given you a unique memory. There's a short story or Hallmark movie in there somewhere. This will be our first trip to Disney during the holidays in perhaps 6-7 years, and we've never been at Disney during the actual day. We still won't have done that this trip, either, as we'll be onboard the Dream. Still, it's a Disney Christmas. Our plan next year is to be there for 8-10 days. We'll be up early to get that reservation, you can bet.


----------



## PeterPanFan123

Hi! Would anyone be interested in a VWL Groupies meet-up November 28-December 8, 2019? We have a few down-days and would love to say hello! No pressure! Maybe just a quick hello or drink at Geyser Point?


----------



## Crabby_Dan

It’s nice to read about the wonderful Christmas traditions of fellow Groupies.

I’m not ready for Christmas yet. Fall is my favorite season, so I try to savor it. I don’t start thinking about Christmas until after Thanksgiving. 

I have a new Fall tradition now.  Last year I discovered Sam’s Club ( of which my Dear wife has been a member for years) sells discounted Disney Gift Cards.  Here on the DIS, I picked up the tip that I can use discounted gift cards to pay my DVC annual dues.  So for several weeks already, I have been opening gift cards, peeling off the stickers and entering, transferring balances and deleting gift cards in my Disney Gift Card account. Unfortunately, Sam’s  best discounts are on $25 and $50 gift cards and there’s a limit on how many cards can be purchased at one time. Every week, when I receive the cards I process them and order more. So far I’ve processed about $1500 worth of cards. Only $2000 to go.  

I wonder if any other Groupies are sharing in my fun?


----------



## sleepydog25

PeterPanFan123 said:


> Hi! Would anyone be interested in a VWL Groupies meet-up November 28-December 8, 2019? We have a few down-days and would love to say hello! No pressure! Maybe just a quick hello or drink at Geyser Point?


We won't be there until well after you leave; otherwise, we'd love to!


----------



## sleepydog25

Crabby_Dan said:


> It’s nice to read about the wonderful Christmas traditions of fellow Groupies.
> 
> I’m not ready for Christmas yet. Fall is my favorite season, so I try to savor it. I don’t start thinking about Christmas until after Thanksgiving.
> 
> I have a new Fall tradition now.  Last year I discovered Sam’s Club ( of which my Dear wife has been a member for years) sells discounted Disney Gift Cards.  Here on the DIS, I picked up the tip that I can use discounted gift cards to pay my DVC annual dues.  So for several weeks already, I have been opening gift cards, peeling off the stickers and entering, transferring balances and deleting gift cards in my Disney Gift Card account. Unfortunately, Sam’s  best discounts are on $25 and $50 gift cards and there’s a limit on how many cards can be purchased at one time. Every week, when I receive the cards I process them and order more. So far I’ve processed about $1500 worth of cards. Only $2000 to go.
> 
> I wonder if any other Groupies are sharing in my fun?


Yeah. . .no. I do not have that sort of patience.


----------



## PeterPanFan123

sleepydog25 said:


> We won't be there until well after you leave; otherwise, we'd love to!



Ah ok, perhaps another time!


----------



## Granny

Just got back to our villa after experiencing the Keys to the Kingdom tour...what a fun experience!  It was a lot of interesting information, and our guide Alex was knowledgeable and enthusiastic.  Lots of fun information, though I was aware of much of it.  Still, I'd recommend this tour to anyone..it is eligible for the DVC (and AP I think) discount and includes lunch.  A lot of fun for our 5 hour tour!


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> Just got back to our villa after experiencing the Keys to the Kingdom tour...what a fun experience!  It was a lot of interesting information, and our guide Alex was knowledgeable and enthusiastic.  Lots of fun information, though I was aware of much of it.  Still, I'd recommend this tour to anyone..it is eligible for the DVC (and AP I think) discount and includes lunch.  A lot of fun for our 5 hour tour!


We did the KTTK tour a number of years ago, and it was a lot of fun.


----------



## bobbiwoz

PeterPanFan123 said:


> Hi! Would anyone be interested in a VWL Groupies meet-up November 28-December 8, 2019? We have a few down-days and would love to say hello! No pressure! Maybe just a quick hello or drink at Geyser Point?


Are you leaving December 8?  I have plans to head to TOTWL to see fireworks that day.  My friends and I arrive on the 7th...AKV.  VWL 10 to 14


----------



## PeterPanFan123

bobbiwoz said:


> Are you leaving December 8?  I have plans to head to TOTWL to see fireworks that day.  My friends and I arrive on the 7th...AKV.  VWL 10 to 14



Yes we leave on December 8 unfortunately!


----------



## Granny

Crabby_Dan said:


> I have a new Fall tradition now.  Last year I discovered Sam’s Club ( of which my Dear wife has been a member for years) sells discounted Disney Gift Cards.  Here on the DIS, I picked up the tip that I can use discounted gift cards to pay my DVC annual dues.  So for several weeks already, I have been opening gift cards, peeling off the stickers and entering, transferring balances and deleting gift cards in my Disney Gift Card account. Unfortunately, Sam’s  best discounts are on $25 and $50 gift cards and there’s a limit on how many cards can be purchased at one time. Every week, when I receive the cards I process them and order more. So far I’ve processed about $1500 worth of cards. Only $2000 to go.
> 
> I wonder if any other Groupies are sharing in my fun?



*Dan*...it makes me Crabby just thinking about doing this!  

In our market the best deal on Disney gift cards from Sam's is on the higher denomination cards.  I think the $500 is the best deal and it is still only about $17 discount (a little over 3%).  Still, for our dues we would save about $150 if I did this.  I heard about the Disney Gift Card account and managing it so you can use the gift cards to pay dues.  I may give it a try this year.  

Another method is to use the Target Red Card to buy DIsney Gift Cards.  That gets you the standard 5% discount for using the Red Card which is a little better than Sam's discount rate.  That would kick my savings up to $250, so maybe I'll give it a whirl.

Keep having fun, Crabby!


----------



## jimmytammy

Back on dry land after the 8 night Fantasy cruise
Sitting at MCO waiting to leave
Cruise was great and we got to see the new Frozen show which IMO is the best show I have seen on a cruise so far

Granny, we too had the issue of trying to find our room at the Grandstand.  We walked right past our building which ended up being located the closest to the pool.  We made it as far as possible to travel until we realized where we truly were supposed to be.

I love the amenities at SSRand especially like the Turf Club
We like the snacks there and Animators Pallete is just around the corner where you can mobile order and not spend time waiting on your order 
Caprese pizza is a good one there


----------



## jimmytammy

PeterPan
Welcome to the groupies!!
We are going to be in WDW at Pop Dec 2-6 then VWL 7-14
We could probably plan a meet
Bobbiwoz will be there around same time as well so let’s see what we can make happen!


----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> I love the amenities at SSRand especially like the Turf Club
> We like the snacks there and Animators Pallete is just around the corner where you can mobile order and not spend time waiting on your order
> Caprese pizza is a good one there


 
*Jimmy*...thanks for sharing the pictures.  Looks like you and your family had another great vacation together!  

I took your advice and got a Caprese flatbread tonight...very tasty!  We haven't used the mobile ordering since I don't know how to apply my TIW card and get the discount on orders.  I'm sure it's very simple but it's hard to figure these things out when there are no Groupies helping me out!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Thanks *Jimmy & Family* - Cool trip, great pics!  Helps me rev up for our trip in November!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> *Dan*...it makes me Crabby just thinking about doing this!
> 
> In our market the best deal on Disney gift cards from Sam's is on the higher denomination cards.  I think the $500 is the best deal and it is still only about $17 discount (a little over 3%).  Still, for our dues we would save about $150 if I did this.  I heard about the Disney Gift Card account and managing it so you can use the gift cards to pay dues.  I may give it a try this year.
> 
> Another method is to use the Target Red Card to buy DIsney Gift Cards.  That gets you the standard 5% discount for using the Red Card which is a little better than Sam's discount rate.  That would kick my savings up to $250, so maybe I'll give it a whirl.
> 
> Keep having fun, Crabby!


We buy ours from BJs.  Its a better deal to buy them in $100 increments since you save $4.99 per card.


----------



## Crabby_Dan

jimmytammy said:


> We buy ours from BJs.  Its a better deal to buy them in $100 increments since you save $4.99 per card.


We are getting a new BJs in our neighborhood in the near future. I’ve put the DW on notice that I’ve heard good things and I may want to check them out. I’ve never been a big fan of SAMS. No particular reason, actually, just a preference thing and it’s a 25 -30  minute drive when the traffic is light. Not to mention the place is insane on weekends.


----------



## sleepydog25




----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy, you got it, Its hump day!!

We already knew the answer to the below article but its worth a read all the same


*The best Disney World hotels, ranked*
*Valerie Marino, CNN • Updated 27th February 2019*
Lake Buena Vista, Florida (CNN) — One of the first decisions you make when planning a trip to Walt Disney World in Orlando, Florida, can also be one of the most overwhelming: Where to stay? 
With more than two dozen Disney owned-and-operated resorts on property, there's something for every family and every budget, from character-obsessed kids to adults wanting a little luxury.

*Deluxe *





For better views and less noise, opt for a higher floor room at the Contemporary Resort.
Disney
*#7 Disney's Contemporary Resort*
The Contemporary, one of Disney World's original hotels, boasts one amenity that no other can — and we're not even referring to the monorail that stops inside the main atrium. 
It's the only place where you can access the Magic Kingdom on foot, which is clutch at the end of the night when you just can't wait in one more line to board the monorail. 
The views from this mid-century modern-themed resort are also like no other. 
Try to reserve a park-side room for panoramic views of the Magic Kingdom and its nightly fireworks show, or if you're staying elsewhere, it's worth it to book a dinner reservation at the California Grill on the hotel's top floor, where the show's soundtrack is piped onto the viewing balcony for extra effect.
The monorail station and open design of the main concourse give a slightly chaotic feel to this resort, which drops it in our rankings, but fortunately that noise doesn't carry to the guest rooms above.
_Contemporary Resort__, 4600 North World Drive, Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830; 407-824-1000_




The Grand Floridian is one of the only on-site hotels with a spa.
Disney
*#6 Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa*
As Disney World's flagship resort, the Grand Floridian makes an impression from the moment you approach. 
Guests are welcomed by the scents of green clover and aloe as they enter the expansive, Victorian-inspired lobby where, in the evenings, a jazz ensemble plays from the balcony.
The Grand Floridian features amenities unlike any other Disney World resort, from the 52-foot yacht available for hourly rentals on Bay Lake to Victoria & Albert's, the only restaurant in Central Florida with a five-diamond rating from AAA. 
Just one monorail stop from the Magic Kingdom, the perks at the Grand Floridian come at a cost — the highest standard room rates at Disney World.
_Grand Floridian Resort & Spa__, 4401 Floridian Way, Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830; 407-824-3000_




Beloved NYC ice cream shop Ample Hills Creamery has an outpost at the boardwalk.
Disney
*#5 Disney's BoardWalk Inn*
One of Disney's more adult-oriented resorts, the BoardWalk Inn and the adjacent BoardWalk dining and entertainment strip are modeled after a turn-of-the-century Atlantic City. 
The theme is well executed, though its charm is often a little creepy — particularly the clown-shaped water slide and the nanny chairs with their toothy grins placed throughout the common areas.
BoardWalk Inn's best feature is its location, just steps from Epcot and a short jog to Hollywood Studios. 
The BoardWalk promenade is home to the resort's dining. But the strip can be a long walk from many guestrooms, and it tends to be crowded with locals and other park visitors at night and on weekends.
_BoardWalk Inn__, 2101 North Epcot Resorts Boulevard, Lake Buena Vista, Florida 32830; 407-939-6200_
*#4 Disney's Polynesian Village Resort*
One of the priciest hotels at Walt Disney World, the Polynesian Village Resort sits on the shore of Seven Seas Lagoon, just two stops from the Magic Kingdom on Disney's monorail line. 
Guests are welcomed with a flower lei and a warm "aloha" at this heavily-themed resort, where the design reflects a 1970s vision of tiki culture through vibrant, kitschy decor.
The resort's dining options are one of its strongest points, from the poolside Pineapple Lanai where you can grab a classic Dole Whip soft serve to Kona Cafe, where the Tonga Toast is a must at breakfast. (This banana-stuffed French toast served with strawberry compote is also available from room service.) 
Nowhere is the tiki vibe more present than at Trader Sam's Grog Grotto, a cozy hideaway with strong drinks, lively servers and a carousel of coveted souvenir drinkware. 
_Polynesian Village Resort__, 1600 Seven Seas Drive, Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830; 407-824-2000_




If you can't afford a room at the Animal Kingdom Lodge and still want to meet the giraffes, book in for breakfast.
Disney
*#3 Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge*
Animal Kingdom Lodge sets itself apart as the only place where you can wake up to giraffes and wildebeests grazing outside your balcony. The hotel lobby and adjacent patio wrap around the 46-acre savanna, so even guests who don't pay the $150 per night premium can enjoy the view.
Disney's Imagineers visited nearly two dozen African lodges to inspire their design for the resort, which features more than 380 pieces of African art in its public spaces and 4,000 more throughout the guest rooms. 
Adult visitors will enjoy sampling the menu at Jiko, which blends traditional African, Indian and Mediterranean cuisine, and features the largest South African wine list in the United States.
A notable downside is the lack of transportation alternatives — unlike other deluxe resorts that offer boat or monorail service, the only option here is Disney's bus service — but its charm and relatively low cost compensate for that drawback.
_Animal Kingdom Lodge__, 2901 Osceola Parkway, Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830; 407-938-3000_
It's the most magical place on earth -- but Disney World's best tricks are really just stagecraft. Frank Pallotta takes you inside the places that keep the park running like magic.
*#2 Disney's Yacht and Beach Club Resort*
These connected resorts share many amenities, including Stormalong Bay, a three-acre water park with a sand-bottom pool, lazy river, and a 230-foot-long water slide that make it unequivocally the best resort pool on the vast property. 
On-site dining includes the Beaches & Cream Soda Shop, home of the famed Kitchen-Sink Sundae. The resorts are across the lake from Disney's BoardWalk, meaning you get proximity to its dining and entertainment without the bustle of the crowds.
When you're ready to hit the theme parks, the Yacht and Beach clubs are a quick walk to Epcot or a boat ride from Hollywood Studios, with bus service to Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom.
_Beach Club Resort__, 1800 Epcot Resorts Boulevard, Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830; 407-934-8000_
_Yacht Club Resort__, 1700 Epcot Resorts Boulevard, Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830; 407-934-7000_




The Wilderness Lodge design was inspired by the US' National Parks system.
Disney
*#1 Disney's Wilderness Lodge*
At Wilderness Lodge, guests have the benefit of being just across the bay from the Magic Kingdom, but in a secluded environment that feels far removed from it all. 
Surrounded by tall pines, the hotel's design brings the feel of the lodges of U.S. National Parks to Central Florida with its soaring, log-framed lobby, 82-foot-tall stone fireplace and a pair of 55-foot intricately carved totem poles. 
The most affordable of Disney World's deluxe resorts, Wilderness Lodge's rooms are furnished with carved wood headboards and Native American-inspired textiles. Many have balconies featuring views of man-made geysers, waterfalls or Bay Lake. 
But the hotel's best feature may be the boat from its dock to the Magic Kingdom with no stops in between, making the typically tiresome exodus from the park feel downright leisurely at the end of the night.
_Wilderness Lodge__, 901 Timberline Drive, Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830; 407-824-3200_


----------



## sleepydog25

Obviously, the reporter has good tastes! That being said, not all the headboards are carved, and the "Native American-inspired textiles" comment is a bit misleading, too. Still, it's good to be ranked so highly.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Although DiznyDi & I have other home resorts, we really miss the thrill of the stay when using other resorts.  When staying at one of the other resorts, we ALWAYS visit The Lodge.  It doesn't feel the same as the feel of "Being Home" after a park day, but we need to rest at least once during our stay in The World in the ambiance  that only The Lodge can bring.  Nothin' in The World can match sitting in the big rockers in the Carolwood Pacific Room for even just a few moments.


----------



## DVC Jen

I am having a bad case of Disneyitis right now.  We didn't stay at our beloved lodge our last trip. We did BWV - which is VERY nice - but I am miss our home - missing Disney period.

Just sent a text to Ian asking when we can take another "just us" aka no offspring trip. Crossing my fingers he says December 2020 - but not really counting on it. There are too many things he/we want to take care of and fix in our home.  Who knows - maybe the Moose will sprinkle me with dust and he will agree.  Cross your fingers for me??


----------



## sleepydog25

DVC Jen said:


> I am having a bad case of Disneyitis right now.  We didn't stay at our beloved lodge our last trip. We did BWV - which is VERY nice - but I am miss our home - missing Disney period.
> 
> Just sent a text to Ian asking when we can take another "just us" aka no offspring trip. Crossing my fingers he says December 2020 - but not really counting on it. There are too many things he/we want to take care of and fix in our home.  Who knows - maybe the Moose will sprinkle me with dust and he will agree.  Cross your fingers for me??


----------



## Granny

DVC Jen said:


> Just sent a text to Ian asking when we can take another "just us" aka no offspring trip. Crossing my fingers he says December 2020 - but not really counting on it. There are too many things he/we want to take care of and fix in our home.  Who knows - maybe the Moose will sprinkle me with dust and he will agree.  Cross your fingers for me??



*One Moose Dust Dance coming up!*

​


----------



## Granny

Made it back home tonight to a chilly St. Louis...which represents a 50 degree drop in temperature from the very hot Orlando we left behind.

We had a very nice trip...leisurely with just enough activity thrown in to qualify as tourists.  

The really hot temperatures were a bummer....the CM's told us that Orlando set a record for the number of days in October with a high over 90 degrees...I think it is right around 20 days that qualified as of today.    It was a full 15 degrees warmer than the usual mid-70's that we've seen in Octobers.  But still a very nice trip that will have to hold us until next Spring.  

Looking forward to reading the Groupie's trip recaps for the next couple of months.  And now, we are gearing up for the Christmas season!


----------



## bobbiwoz

So today I registered to go to the condominium meeting.  Notice the list of home resorts we have to choose from!


Home Resort(s)*

Aulani, Disney Vacation Club Villas, Ko Olina, Hawai'iBay Lake Tower at Disney's Contemporary ResortDisney's Animal Kingdom VillasDisney's Beach Club VillasDisney's BoardWalk VillasDisney's Hilton Head Island ResortDisney's Old Key West ResortDisney's Polynesian Villas & BungalowsDisney's Saratoga Springs ResortDisney's Vero Beach ResortThe Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel®The Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian ResortThe Villas at Disney's Wilderness LodgeCopper Creek Villas & Cabins at Disney's Wilderness LodgeDisney's Riviera Resort


----------



## sleepydog25

Think they've seen the error of their ways?


----------



## sleepydog25

Whew. The weekend is almost here. I won't be able to enjoy much of it due to my high school thespian crew competing in the one-act play competition sectional festival all day tomorrow. Sunday, I'll have rehearsal for my latest community theater effort (Marley's Ghost in A CHRISTMAS CAROL--I may have said that before, so apologies if I did). So, a truncated weekend for me. However, it appears, APPEARS, we have power again after nearly 24 hours without. Lost it yesterday afternoon and it was out all night and day until about an hour ago. . .so they say. This is the same company who kept sending email messages saying that the power outage reported for my area was "not without power" so the ticket had been closed. Twice. The third time I guess it stuck. Anyway, I'll find out in about another hour if it is, indeed, back on. Fortunately, we have a gas range so we had a hot meal last night (30F with 25-30 mph winds); unfortunately, we live on a well, aka _No Pump, No Water._ 

How was everyone else's week? It's been a relatively quiet posting week.
Cheers!
Patrick


----------



## jimmytammy

*Bobbi*
Looks like they finally got it right!

*Sleepy*
All is good here in NC.  Storms did more damage towards Greensboro than here.  Trick or treaters got soaked.  Our nieces and nephew and BIL are with us for a few days and those poor kids were soaked to the bone.  Luckily,  no power lost.  I too am on a well so its the pits when power is off.  I feel for ya man.  Glad you are back up and running!!


----------



## Corinne

Happy to hear your trip was nice Granny! I was in Sarasota and they were also experiencing a hotter than normal October, but since we were at the beach every day it was enjoyable.  

We are headed to the Lodge in 30 days! I’m really looking forward to it! Hoping the temps will be warmer than the last December trip in 2017.....brrrrrrrr


----------



## ErinC

Good afternoon groupies. Just lounging on the couch after a 10k race this morning. I need to get a little more serious before the princess half in February, or I’ll be miserable (my own fault). The real world and that pesky job that pays bills just gets in the way!  We’ve got regional cheer competition on Wednesday, then a few weeks to perfect everything before state in December (if we qualify). I’m feeling very conflicted about state competition in December. It worked out that state and my daughters grad school graduation are the same exact day, and not even relatively close in proximity. I’m not going to miss graduation, but DD16 will need to be with her team, so she will miss her sister’s graduation. I hate not being with my team as well. I need to be in two places at once! 
      I did see where there is going to be a DVC event at AK while we are down for our 1/2 marathon trip. Tickets will be available on the 20th of this month. Anyone been successful getting tickets to an event? Any advice? What time do they even release them? It would be fun to get to attend!


----------



## Granny

ErinC said:


> Good afternoon groupies. Just lounging on the couch after a 10k race this morning. I need to get a little more serious before the princess half in February, or I’ll be miserable (my own fault). The real world and that pesky job that pays bills just gets in the way!  We’ve got regional cheer competition on Wednesday, then a few weeks to perfect everything before state in December (if we qualify). I’m feeling very conflicted about state competition in December. It worked out that state and my daughters grad school graduation are the same exact day, and not even relatively close in proximity. I’m not going to miss graduation, but DD16 will need to be with her team, so she will miss her sister’s graduation. I hate not being with my team as well. I need to be in two places at once!
> I did see where there is going to be a DVC event at AK while we are down for our 1/2 marathon trip. Tickets will be available on the 20th of this month. Anyone been successful getting tickets to an event? Any advice? What time do they even release them? It would be fun to get to attend!



Hi Erin!  Sounds like you have a packed schedule next month, and it's a shame that you have that hard conflict with the graduation and cheer competition.  

I haven't booked the Moonlight Magic but it seems to me that it is through the member site?  If it is like other similar events, it gets sold out really quickly (as in less than an hour), so you'll want to be ready for it as soon as the window opens.  Sorry I don't know more specifics about how to sign up for this.


----------



## Corinne

Hi Erin,

I’ve been able to attend two Member Magic events over the last few years. Guests with existing reservations typically are able to book first, and unless they have changed their procedure (which, let’s face it, is entirely possible ),an email goes out to members with an existing reservation with instructions on when you will be able to book. Hope this helps!


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> Hi Erin,
> 
> I’ve been able to attend two Member Magic events over the last few years. Guests with existing reservations typically are able to book first, and unless they have changed their procedure (which, let’s face it, is entirely possible ),an email goes out to members with an existing reservation with instructions on when you will be able to book. Hope this helps!



*Corinne*...you nailed it!      I found this on DVC News site:

*Disney's Animal Kingdom*_: *Tuesday January 21, Tuesday February 11 *and* Tuesday February 25, 2020*. Booking for those with hotel reservations begins Wednesday November 20, 2019; others can register Wednesday December 4. _


So it looks like resort guests get a full two weeks head start on event reservations.  Based on previous bookings, I think they will "sell out" in much shorter time than two weeks. 

And for those thinking about heading to one of these events in 2020, here are the other announced locations, event nights, and booking windows:



_*Magic Kingdom*: *Tuesday March 3, Tuesday April 21 *and* Tuesday April 28, 2020*. Booking for those with hotel reservations begins Wednesday January 8; others can register Wednesday January 15.

*Epcot*: *Monday May 4* and *Monday June 29, 2020*. Booking for those with hotel reservations begins Wednesday March 11; others can register Wednesday March 18.

*Disney's Typhoon Lagoon*: *Monday July 27 *and* Monday August 10, 2020*. Booking for those with hotel reservations begins Wednesday June 17; others can register Wednesday June 24._

_*Disney's Hollywood Studios*: *Tuesday September 15, Tuesday September 22* and *Tuesday October 6, 2020*. Booking for those with hotel reservations begins Wednesday July 15; others can register Wednesday July 22._


----------



## ErinC

Thanks Granny and Corinne! I guess I'm not clear if I have to have a special link to get to it, or just go to the member site that day? We already have the reservation at VWL that goes through the 26th, so I'm definitely in the time frame. Of course booking day is the 20th and is a Wednesday. I'm at work that day. I'm kinda hoping that it's not like 8:00a.m. eastern time, because that's right in the middle of my commute. Oh I would hate to have to be sick from school that day! 

We are never there for member events, so I was pretty excited to see that they were having one. I'm kind of surprised that they are offering it that day. It's Mardi Gras and I know the parks will be packed. Still undecided about ticket purchases for the trip. When I called MS the other day though, I was told no other park tickets were required to enter for the member event. That would be awesome!


----------



## Granny

ErinC said:


> Thanks Granny and Corinne! I guess I'm not clear if I have to have a special link to get to it, or just go to the member site that day? We already have the reservation at VWL that goes through the 26th, so I'm definitely in the time frame. Of course booking day is the 20th and is a Wednesday. I'm at work that day. I'm kinda hoping that it's not like 8:00a.m. eastern time, because that's right in the middle of my commute. Oh I would hate to have to be sick from school that day!
> 
> We are never there for member events, so I was pretty excited to see that they were having one. I'm kind of surprised that they are offering it that day. It's Mardi Gras and I know the parks will be packed. Still undecided about ticket purchases for the trip. When I called MS the other day though, I was told no other park tickets were required to enter for the member event. That would be awesome!



*Erin*...as I recall, I received an email from Disney with a special link in it.   Here's a link I found for a Disney California Adventure Moonlight Magic:  http://disneyurl.com/DVCDCA2019

Just showing that event to demonstrate that it is a strange link that you get in an email if you have a reservation.   I believe that the booking page goes live at 9:00 am Eastern Time.

I just found another article with more details...looks like it is a web-only reservation system:   New Booking Procedure for Moonlight Magic


----------



## DVC Jen

Corinne said:


> Happy to hear your trip was nice Granny! I was in Sarasota and they were also experiencing a hotter than normal October, but since we were at the beach every day it was enjoyable.
> 
> We are headed to the Lodge in 30 days! I’m really looking forward to it! Hoping the temps will be warmer than the last December trip in 2017.....brrrrrrrr




Oh my gosh - that was COLD.  Ian and I were freezing!  Hope it is nicer for you.


----------



## bobbiwoz

We were able to attend Typhoon Lagoon’s MM in October.  I had not received an email, and I did have a BWV RESERVATION.  I just followed the link in the member web site.  I had a studio, and was able to book for four of us.  My DS and DGD were not on my studio reservation, but I was asked how many tickets I wanted and 4 was not a problem.

Next year, I hope to get into a DHS MM event.


----------



## wildernessDad

I'm baaaaack!  Did you miss me?  Now you'll have to kiss me!   No no no!   Don't do that!  Anywho, my fingers are itching to submit my resignation and retire.  We'll see if I do it sooner or next May.  I hope to see folks this December.  We'll be there from Dec 1 - 6 at VWL and we'll be at the Riviera Resort from Dec 19 - 21.  But I plan on taking a lot of time off this December, so if I can pop over (sounds nice, doesn't it?) if someone wants to meet up.  After all, I live only less than 10 minutes away from our precious lodge.  I hope everybody is well.  Ciao for now!


----------



## ErinC

Granny said:


> *Erin*...as I recall, I received an email from Disney with a special link in it.   Here's a link I found for a Disney California Adventure Moonlight Magic:  http://disneyurl.com/DVCDCA2019
> 
> Just showing that event to demonstrate that it is a strange link that you get in an email if you have a reservation.   I believe that the booking page goes live at 9:00 am Eastern Time.
> 
> I just found another article with more details...looks like it is a web-only reservation system:   New Booking Procedure for Moonlight Magic



Thanks Granny! This sounds a lot like registering for the run Disney races. It’s kind of the same thing with the waiting queue. I’m going to have to figure out a plan to be in front of a computer at 8:00 sharp that morning!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Good to hear from you Dad !  10 minutes from The Lodge!?! How many cars can fit in your driveway, anyways?  Do they allow street parking?  I'm sure Toni wouldn't mind 20 or so unexpected Disney Fans showing up for a late night dip in the pool , , , right?


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> Good to hear from you Dad !  10 minutes from The Lodge!?! How many cars can fit in your driveway, anyways?  Do they allow street parking?  I'm sure Toni wouldn't mind 20 or so unexpected Disney Fans showing up for a late night dip in the pool , , , right?


Party at *Dad's*_*!! *_Everyone's invited! Thanks, *Dad*!


----------



## jimmytammy

Im here for the party!!  Party at Dads!!


----------



## Granny

So, I notice that @Dizny Dad  and @DiznyDi  are down to just a couple of days until their big family adventure at WDW.  Looking forward to hearing about it.

And I imagine Di is pretty much done with the sleeping thing at this point!


----------



## jimmytammy

Saw in Humphreys FB page this AM there is a possibility WL will be getting its own gingerbread house in the lobby where they usually set up a temporary store for the Christmas season

I hope this true and even more hope for it to be Lodge themed


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Saw in Humphreys FB page this AM there is a possibility WL will be getting its own gingerbread house in the lobby where they usually set up a temporary store for the Christmas season
> 
> I hope this true and even more hope for it to be Lodge themed


I saw that, as well. As he should, he urges caution since it's totally unknown at this point what it will be. It COULD be a place to sell special merchandise; however, the sign seemed to indicate something better and more unique.



We can hope, can't we!?


----------



## sleepydog25

UPDATE! Another picture has appeared that seems to confirm the existence of a gingerbread cabin.


While not exactly a definitive statement by Disney, it sure seems like this is a topper for a gingerbread cabin. Also, others have reported that the Lodge will begin offering gingerbread cabin pins soon.  Stay tuned! Oh, and we'll be there in a month and a half!


----------



## Corinne

I just came over here to report what I had just read on the Disney Food Blog! Of course, I knew I would not be the first one to post about this!!! Oh my gosh I’m soooooo EXCITED!!!!


----------



## Granny

A gingerbread cabin?   Brilliant!

I'm glad they haven't completely given up on making things fit into the WL theming.  

Looking forward to pictures of Groupies in front of the new cabin!


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> I just came over here to report what I had just read on the Disney Food Blog! Of course, I knew I would not be the first one to post about this!!! Oh my gosh I’m soooooo EXCITED!!!!


Appears to look a little bit like one of the new CC cabins.


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Appears to look a little bit like one of the new CC cabins.


I agree Sleepy, good observation!  I am uber excited for this and cant wait to see it for myself

27 more sleeps until I get to rub Humphreys nose and let the Moose Dust spread all over the place


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> I agree Sleepy, good observation!  I am uber excited for this and cant wait to see it for myself
> 
> 27 more sleeps until I get to rub Humphreys nose and let the Moose Dust spread all over the place



22 sleeps for us! We edited our plans and are actually heading to Sarasota on Thanksgiving Day, and driving to WL on December 2!  Would love to have a Groupie photo outside of the Lodge Gingerbread Cabin!


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> Would love to have a Groupie photo outside of the Lodge Gingerbread Cabin!


 Lets make it happen!


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> Lets make it happen!



Yes please! Looks like we have the same arrival date (for the first part of your trip), but we are departing the VWL the day you arrive! We should definitely plan a meet! TOWL is always a favorite, but we had a great meet with Granny, Mrs. Granny, DDi & DDad Territory Lounge!


----------



## ErinC

Corinne said:


> 22 sleeps for us! We edited our plans and are actually heading to Sarasota on Thanksgiving Day, and driving to WL on December 2!  Would love to have a Groupie photo outside of the Lodge Gingerbread Cabin!



Corinne, you always post about Sarasota. I grew up in Bradenton. My parents moved from there when I was in college, and I've only been back one time for a visit. Seems strange, but we always make it to Orlando, but never over that way anymore. I don't have any family there anymore, just some old high school friends. Someday....

Someone photoshop me into the groupie photo at the Lodge. I'm sure the gingerbread house will be long gone by February when I make it there. 

Good news, my cheer team made the state finals. Bad news, I won't be there to see it.  My child will be there, so hopefully someone will FaceTime me so I can see them. 

DD23 is getting herself a puppy for her grad school grad gift. So I guess I'm going to be grandmother to a fur baby.  It's going to be a very exciting Christmas here at home this year! Maybe I can run away and just sleep in the gingerbread lodge in the lobby and no one will notice!


----------



## jimmytammy

Credit to Humphreys page on FB
Granny, I need your assistance...again

Gingerbread house at The Lodge


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> Yes please! Looks like we have the same arrival date (for the first part of your trip), but we are departing the VWL the day you arrive! We should definitely plan a meet! TOWL is always a favorite, but we had a great meet with Granny, Mrs. Granny, DDi & DDad Territory Lounge!


Hey Corinne!
We will be at Pop Century Dec 2-7 so we can definitely make a meet happen!  I know we can make 3rd and 4th on our end of things work.  We will be at the Lodge for a 4:30 tasting at Reunion Station on the 4th.  Also, later in the evening on the 5th, after a 6:30 Epcot meal, we can make over that way.  TOTWL and Territory are both great meet up places, so either one works for us!  Just let me know


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy, are you still at VWL 7-14?  
On the 8th I expect to go to TOTW to see the fireworks.  I will be coming from Kidani.  On the 10th my friends and I begin our VWL stay....I hope in the least we pass by each other!  A picture would be fabulous!


----------



## sleepydog25

@PeterPanFan123  A new Groupie is going to be there, as well, during that time. PeterPanFan123 leaves on the 8th if I read the post correctly. I smell a mini-meet coming on!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Tom and I are going to eat at the Wave on Thursday and we are definitely heading to WL to see this gingerbread masterpiece!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Credit to Humphreys page on FB
> Granny, I need your assistance...again
> 
> Gingerbread house at The Lodge






My DW is not happy that we won't be seeing this in person this year.  Hopefully it will become a Christmas season mainstay at the Lodge!  


Looks like it will be a lot of fun.  I'm sure they'll use it to sell stuff, which isn't a bad thing.


----------



## bobbiwoz

PeterPanFan123 said:


> Yes we leave on December 8 unfortunately!


We don’t get in until 8ish Saturday the 7th and that’s at Kidani.  I hope another year will be better for a meet!


----------



## Corinne

ErinC said:


> Corinne, you always post about Sarasota. I grew up in Bradenton. My parents moved from there when I was in college, and I've only been back one time for a visit. Seems strange, but we always make it to Orlando, but never over that way anymore. I don't have any family there anymore, just some old high school friends. Someday....
> 
> Someone photoshop me into the groupie photo at the Lodge. I'm sure the gingerbread house will be long gone by February when I make it there.
> 
> Good news, my cheer team made the state finals. Bad news, I won't be there to see it.  My child will be there, so hopefully someone will FaceTime me so I can see them.
> 
> DD23 is getting herself a puppy for her grad school grad gift. So I guess I'm going to be grandmother to a fur baby.  It's going to be a very exciting Christmas here at home this year! Maybe I can run away and just sleep in the gingerbread lodge in the lobby and no one will notice!



Hi Erin!
My sister bought a condo there a few years ago, and we’ve enjoyed many visits! We hope to also buy a place there someday. Just love the Gulf Coast! We’ll be driving to WDW from there in a few weeks.

Congrats to your daughters cheer team, and on becoming a fur baby grandma!


----------



## Corinne

Jimmy.....a tasting at Reunion Station??  What is this about, and how do I not know about it? (Edited:  I did, in fact, know about this but did not book because I was hoping for a wine tasting!)

 I do admit I have been preoccupied with the sale of moms house and her move to assisted living so I am not as up to date on all the happenings at the World. (side note any Groupies care to send for a smooth move and transition for my mom would be welcomed).....

We have CP on the 3rd and probably won’t be back to WL until later in the evening. We have dinner at The Boathouse on the 4th so could probably meet later that evening back at Lodge or TOWL? In addition we should also say plan a quick hi before this tasting that I need to look into! Hahaha we will chat soon!


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> Jimmy.....a tasting at Reunion Station??  What is this about, and how do I not know about it? (Edited:  I did, in fact, know about this but did not book because I was hoping for a wine tasting!)
> 
> I do admit I have been preoccupied with the sale of moms house and her move to assisted living so I am not as up to date on all the happenings at the World. (side note any Groupies care to send for a smooth move and transition for my mom would be welcomed).....
> 
> We have CP on the 3rd and probably won’t be back to WL until later in the evening. We have dinner at The Boathouse on the 4th so could probably meet later that evening back at Lodge or TOWL? In addition we should also say plan a quick hi before this tasting that I need to look into! Hahaha we will chat soon!


The 4th would work great!


----------



## Granny

Switching the topic here...anyone else start with the Disney+ streaming service today?  I had problems logging on this morning, but now I am able to access their impressive list of movies, etc.  I've already put several movies on my watchlist since I haven't kept up with all the new movies in the last few years.  Looking forward to getting back up to speed on my Disney movie knowledge!


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> The 4th would work great!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Switching the topic here...anyone else start with the Disney+ streaming service today?  I had problems logging on this morning, but now I am able to access their impressive list of movies, etc.  I've already put several movies on my watchlist since I haven't kept up with all the new movies in the last few years.  Looking forward to getting back up to speed on my Disney movie knowledge!


We, too, got Disney+ going today. Early on, no problems. But, a couple of  hours later, it was definitely having issues. I read where the issues and complaints peaked about 9 a.m. or so but have since tapered off. I just finished watching the initial episode of The Mandalorian. Not bad. It is nice to have all the Disney movies and properties in one easy-to-find spot.


----------



## twokats

Granny said:


> Switching the topic here...anyone else start with the Disney+ streaming service today?  I had problems logging on this morning, but now I am able to access their impressive list of movies, etc.  I've already put several movies on my watchlist since I haven't kept up with all the new movies in the last few years.  Looking forward to getting back up to speed on my Disney movie knowledge!



Add me to the list.  I was not in a rush to log-in, but finally got it going about noonish.  I haven't done anything except set it up, but Kati and Clay have enjoyed several shows this afternoon.  Neither of them had any issues that they told me.  I am looking forward to some of the documentaries on the list.


----------



## bluecastle

Granny said:


> Switching the topic here...anyone else start with the Disney+ streaming service today?  I had problems logging on this morning, but now I am able to access their impressive list of movies, etc.  I've already put several movies on my watchlist since I haven't kept up with all the new movies in the last few years.  Looking forward to getting back up to speed on my Disney movie knowledge!


Yes, I joined as well. I'm excited about all the Disney content, but also,very happy to have all of the Simpsons episodes. 
I didn't log in til around 11 am and had no problems. There was a fraction of a second of buffering at the beginning of each movie, but it didn't really bother me. I am watching all the old animated movies. I really miss the hand-painted cels and the beautiful backgrounds. It's so nice to just have them all there. Looking forward to watching the Imagineering show and the other documentaries.


----------



## MJ NH

My kids love Disney plus and so do I!


----------



## sleepydog25

bluecastle said:


> Yes, I joined as well. I'm excited about all the Disney content, but also,very happy to have all of the Simpsons episodes.
> I didn't log in til around 11 am and had no problems. There was a fraction of a second of buffering at the beginning of each movie, but it didn't really bother me. I am watching all the old animated movies. I really miss the hand-painted cels and the beautiful backgrounds. It's so nice to just have them all there. Looking forward to watching the Imagineering show and the other documentaries.


I watched _The Simpsons _religiously for the first 10-12 years, then tapered off a bit, and now rarely watch them. However, I do think it's a brilliant show, and I'll enjoy catching up with the past decade or so of shows. I remember their first few shorts on the _Tracy Ullman Show_ and how excited I was when they got their own standalone spot. Now, look how long they've been around!

As for the people having issues, some of that stemmed from those who hadn't checked ahead to see if their streaming service actually was going to work with Disney+, some from those whose systems didn't work well, and some from those who truly had connection issues due to the overwhelming response. We use Roku, and it mostly worked well aside from that brief period yesterday morning. It actually worked more smoothly than I anticipated. I read a couple of industry articles where at least two tech sources reportedly said that Disney could have made the process nearly seamless; however, to do so would have meant losing money. The article went on to say that it less expensive for Disney to fix problems as it went along than to be fully prepared at hour one. A rough analogy would be where you prepare a wedding for 200 RSVP guests knowing that in all likelihood, another 25-30 will show up. Rather than pay extra for those people, you simply try to make things right on the fly. We all know Disney ain't leavin' money on the table.

My first foray into the Disney+ world after watching _The Mandalorian_ was the Academy award nominated documentary _Free Solo_. Nope, it's not a look behind the scenes of the Han Solo movie that bombed last year but rather a fascinating look at the man who climbed El Capitan "free solo," i.e., without ropes. Spellbinding stuff and with more suspense than most mainstream movies. Extremely educational and gorgeous cinematography.  I highly recommend it as a casual watch one free evening. It's part of the National Geographic section you get with Disney+. We already have Nat Geo with our satellite service, but Disney+ highlights things of more interest, I believe.

Three more days of this work week! Carry on, Groupies!


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> My first foray into the Disney+ world after watching _The Mandalorian_ was the Academy award nominated documentary _Free Solo_. Nope, it's not a look behind the scenes of the Han Solo movie that bombed last year but rather a fascinating look at the man who climbed El Capitan "free solo," i.e., without ropes. Spellbinding stuff and with more suspense than most mainstream movies. Extremely educational and gorgeous cinematography.  I highly recommend it as a casual watch one free evening. It's part of the National Geographic section you get with Disney+. We already have Nat Geo with



Sounds like a good show to watch.  I've been watching the Disney+ service on my iPad since I'm having issues with my big screen "smart" TV these days, and Mrs. Granny is using the television with the Roku.  Lots of good content.  And I can definitely see Disney+ being the "go to" service if my daughters ever decide to bless me with grandchildren.  

So, we're almost to the Ides of November.  I'm sure there are lots of Groupie plans going on for upcoming trips.  

And DDad and Di are in full swing with their big family gathering at SSR...too busy to drop us a note I guess.  I see the high temperature for WDW is only 67 degrees today, so yes it's beginning to feel a lot like Christmas even there!


----------



## twokats

Wish it was in the 60's here.  We had 3 days of fall and now winter has hit our part of Texas with a vengeance.  I was not ready.


----------



## bluecastle

sleepydog25 said:


> I watched _The Simpsons _religiously for the first 10-12 years, then tapered off a bit, and now rarely watch them. However, I do think it's a brilliant show, and I'll enjoy catching up with the past decade or so of shows. I remember their first few shorts on the _Tracy Ullman Show_ and how excited I was when they got their own standalone spot. Now, look how long they've been around!
> 
> As for the people having issues, some of that stemmed from those who hadn't checked ahead to see if their streaming service actually was going to work with Disney+, some from those whose systems didn't work well, and some from those who truly had connection issues due to the overwhelming response. We use Roku, and it mostly worked well aside from that brief period yesterday morning. It actually worked more smoothly than I anticipated. I read a couple of industry articles where at least two tech sources reportedly said that Disney could have made the process nearly seamless; however, to do so would have meant losing money, that it was Disney to fix problems as it went along than to be fully prepared at hour one. A rough analogy would be where you prepare a wedding for 200 RSVP guests knowing that in all likelihood, another 25-30 will show up. Rather than pay extra for those people, you simply try to make things right on the fly. We all know Disney ain't leavin' money on the table.
> 
> My first foray into the Disney+ world after watching _The Mandalorian_ was the Academy award nominated documentary _Free Solo_. Nope, it's not a look behind the scenes of the Han Solo movie that bombed last year but rather a fascinating look at the man who climbed El Capitan "free solo," i.e., without ropes. Spellbinding stuff and with more suspense than most mainstream movies. Extremely educational and gorgeous cinematography.  I highly recommend it as a casual watch one free evening. It's part of the National Geographic section you get with Disney+. We already have Nat Geo with our satellite service, but Disney+ highlights things of more interest, I believe.
> 
> Three more days of this work week! Carry on, Groupies!


Thanks for the recommendation! My DH loves that kind of show. (he's a big fan of SOS:How to Survive)
I go way back with the Simpsons too, but as soon as my DD went to college in 2004, I stopped watching them. I will give the newer ones a chance, but I plan to start from the beginnng, so it will be a while!


----------



## bluecastle

Thank you sleepydog for your recommendation to watch Free Solo. It was amazing!! My DH loved it, of course.


----------



## sleepydog25

bluecastle said:


> Thank you sleepydog for your recommendation to watch Free Solo. It was amazing!! My DH loved it, of course.


I'm glad you enjoyed it. I was originally drawn to it because I thought it might have some beautiful cinematography which it did. But, what kept me watching was my fascination with person, his ineffable goal to climb the un-climbable. The feat itself is nothing short of remarkable. Great TV!

Happy Friday, Groupies! It's been well below average in temps here in our neck of the woods, as in 20-30 degrees colder than normal. I've mowed my lawn as late as this date in past years. This year? Two inches of snow and subzero wind chills on Tuesday. Crazy stuff, thus why *Luv* and I are looking forward to our trip home in just 34 days! And. We've added a 5-day trip back to HHI in early June--we love that place second only to our beloved Lodge. 

Cheers! Have a great weekend!


----------



## TCRAIG

Opinion Groupies - I had some points left in holding so I extended our WLV trip by 1 day to checkout 12/20.  Dec 19 will be a no park day as we have the Gold AP and blackout dates start 12/19.  I’m wondering if I should switch that last night from WDW to Hilton Head?  They have availability, it’s less points, we’ve never been, and we need to be in Charleston in 12/20 anyway so that puts us closer...
Those that have been to HHI - worth it’s for 1 night?


----------



## Granny

TCRAIG said:


> Opinion Groupies - I had some points left in holding so I extended our WLV trip by 1 day to checkout 12/20.  Dec 19 will be a no park day as we have the Gold AP and blackout dates start 12/19.  I’m wondering if I should switch that last night from WDW to Hilton Head?  They have availability, it’s less points, we’ve never been, and we need to be in Charleston in 12/20 anyway so that puts us closer...
> Those that have been to HHI - worth it’s for 1 night?



If you have holding points, you have to use them or lose them right?  So saving points with the switch won't help you with points, will it?

One night at HHI in December?  Basically you will be able to visit the ocean, explore the resort and get a good meal at one of the many fine restaurants on the island.  I know that @sleepydog25 can provide some tips on that.  

But I'd probably go for this option for three reasons:

1.  You can't get into WDW parks with your extra day.
2.  You've never been to HHI so you can scout it out to see if you want to plan a future trip there on a more extended basis.
3.  The requirement to be in Charleston on 12/20 will make your trip a lot easier if you go to HHI.  You'd only have about a 2 1/2 hour drive to make on 12/20.

Good luck with the planning!


----------



## TCRAIG

Granny said:


> If you have holding points, you have to use them or lose them right?  So saving points with the switch won't help you with points, will it?
> 
> One night at HHI in December?  Basically you will be able to visit the ocean, explore the resort and get a good meal at one of the many fine restaurants on the island.  I know that @sleepydog25 can provide some tips on that.
> 
> But I'd probably go for this option for three reasons:
> 
> 1.  You can't get into WDW parks with your extra day.
> 2.  You've never been to HHI so you can scout it out to see if you want to plan a future trip there on a more extended basis.
> 3.  The requirement to be in Charleston on 12/20 will make your trip a lot easier if you go to HHI.  You'd only have about a 2 1/2 hour drive to make on 12/20.
> 
> Good luck with the planning!


Thanks!  And to make up for loosing the day at the end - I was going to add to the front of my trip (12/12) - SS has availability


----------



## sleepydog25

TCRAIG said:


> Opinion Groupies - I had some points left in holding so I extended our WLV trip by 1 day to checkout 12/20.  Dec 19 will be a no park day as we have the Gold AP and blackout dates start 12/19.  I’m wondering if I should switch that last night from WDW to Hilton Head?  They have availability, it’s less points, we’ve never been, and we need to be in Charleston in 12/20 anyway so that puts us closer...
> Those that have been to HHI - worth it’s for 1 night?


Absolutely worth it. Best CMs anywhere, and the laid back vibe there is infectious. *Granny* has some excellent reasons, too.  

My wife had never stayed there when we decided to book a trip for HHI during July (our anniversary) about 5 years ago. Getting a room then is nigh unto impossible at that time of year unless you own. So, we drove over to it just to look around. *Luv* was smitten with the charm of the resort and friendliness of the staff. Two different years yielded the same availability issues, so we would always drive over just to sample Mickey waffles, chat with the staff, and wander the grounds. Finally, last year, we managed to cobble together a few days, and next year, we got five nights during June. All that to say, it's such a fun, relaxing resort. It's well worth staying just for one night for the reasons *Granny *explained above, and I believe you'll find it to be a relaxing, peaceful respite--_even compared to our beloved VW--_after having spent the crowded holidays at WDW. There are numerous activities you can do, but for one night, I'd simply wander around and get a feel for it. For eats, there are good spots within a five minute walk (just over the bridge to the marina) and great spots within a 5-10 minute drive. I always warn people who've not been before: be prepared to fall in love with Disney again. . .just a different type of Disney than what the World gives you. If you have any questions, there is a thread devoted to the HHI resort, or feel free to ask me.


----------



## jimmytammy

We are in Asheville NC for a long weekend 
Been in NC for 54 years and never been too Biltmore
Thought I would share a few pics


----------



## jimmytammy

Along with the house and grounds a Downton Abbey exhibit was included with props and scenes 
from the show


----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## sleepydog25

I've been to the Biltmore and truly enjoyed it, though never during the holiday season. We took a group of honor students a few years back when my daughter was still in high school, and it's such a massive place. Truly unique look at the upper crust nearly 100 years ago. I've also been there to see a Bruce Hornsby concert on the grounds. Marvelous! 

Great pics, *JT*. They're almost enough to make me want to visit there this season. . .but there's already too much on the calendar. Enjoy!


----------



## jimmytammy

Bruce Hornsby wow that takes me back!!
Saw him at our local Ramada Inn right before he it hit big with The Range like a month before “Thats Just The Way It Is” hit the airwaves

Biltmore is beautiful no doubt.  I think being in England and seeing historical places that Biltmore patterned itself after appealed to me and my historical sense of things more.  But seeing it at Christmas, very nicely done
Getting back on track...would I trade it for my beloved Lodge,  not on my life


----------



## jimmytammy

I do need to say I love the Asheville area.  It’s very eclectic!  Lots of good eating places and lots of small breweries. 
 Many shops and a market that reminded me very much of those we experienced in England.

As I told Tammy, so many times markets that we know of tend to sell “junk”. Things no one needs, commercial type items you can buy in the local stores.  In this regard they had true local flair, homemade breads, coffees, teas, etc along with handmade useful items.

if you visit don’t be surprised to see lots of transients along with folks on the sidewalks playing banjo or guitar and singing for dollars or juggling. Along with this comes the oft but occasional whiff of the smell of whacky weed.  You never see where it’s coming from, but it’s there.  Must be for medicinal purposes I imagine


----------



## Granny

Okay, we're about two weeks away from many of the Groupies visiting WDW.  So, what are your plans?  MVMCP?  Candlelight Processional?  If so, who is your narrator?

I'm just living vicariously through the Groupies, so I'm looking forward to reassurances that the Lodge is as awesome as ever during the Christmas season, and how the new Ginger Bread Cabin looks!

Good luck to all who are getting ready to head to WDW.  Enjoy your planning!


----------



## ErinC

Surviving off Disney plus today. Instead of church, I spent my morning at urgent care. Sinus and ear infection and overall yucky feeling abound here today. I'm sure standing in the rain and cold Friday night at the football playoff game had nothing to do with that... We won though, so we get to do it again next Friday night. Praying for no rain this week. So far I've watched Lady and the Tramp (the new live action), and the first two episodes of imagineering. I love the documentary stuff about Walt and the World.

The Biltmore is so pretty. It's been years since we have been. DH's parent's owned a cabin in Maggie Valley, NC at one time. We visited a couple of times when we stayed there.

Wednesday is the day for Moonlight Magic sign ups. I still haven't gotten any kind of link. I'm going to have to figure out how I'm going to get registered. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Granny

*Erin*...we hope you are feeling much better today.  And hope that you have success with the Moonlight Magic sign up.  Maybe your sinus and ear infection might flare up Wednesday morning and you may have to get to work a little late?  Just sayin'....


----------



## Corinne

Erin, have you received an email yet? Hope you’re feeling better.

Granny, we head to WDW in two weeks! Been so busy getting mom situated in her new assisted living space and emptying her  house and packing, I have barely had time to think about our trip! She seems to be adjusting really well thank goodness! It’s so great to see her engaging with people, and she knew a few residents already! The closing is Thursday and I feel by then I can finally breathe! 

I normally like to have the house decorated early, and definitely prior to our WDW trip. Hopefully I can accomplish that too! We are having a small Thanksgiving gathering on Sunday so the goal is to have it all ready by then.  (first time ever having the house decorated before Thanksgiving!)

Boy, do I wish I was still working part time!

OK, Granny you asked about our WDW plans! We are staying at *VWL* (lol) and arrive on Monday, 12/2 after driving from Sarasota. Tuesday we are having breakfast at Ale & Compass for our CP meal. We will be attending CP that evening, narrated by Neil Patrick Harris (he is on my bucket list of narrators). Planning on meeting up with Jimmy, Tammy & family on the 4th! Other than that, no big plans. We have never attend MVMCP, but I would like to some time. 

I cannot wait to see our Lodge again at Christmas, it’s so magical! Also very excited to see the new gingerbread log cabin! Will definitely share pics!


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> OK, Granny you asked about our WDW plans! We are staying at *VWL* (lol) and arrive on Monday, 12/2 after driving from Sarasota. Tuesday we are having breakfast at Ale & Compass for our CP meal. We will be attending CP that evening, narrated by Neil Patrick Harris (he is on my bucket list of narrators). Planning on meeting up with Jimmy, Tammy & family on the 4th! Other than that, no big plans. We have never attend MVMCP, but I would like to some time.
> 
> I cannot wait to see our Lodge again at Christmas, it’s so magical! Also very excited to see the new gingerbread log cabin! Will definitely share pics!



*Corinne*...thanks for the update on your plans!  Makes me think of walking into that amazing lobby with the tree soaring to the heights while Christmas music plays softly in the background!   We've never tried a CP meal other than a dinner. It seems that if they are accepting breakfast, lunch and dinner reservations for CP packages, that line for CP must be getting longer and longer!  

And I know that moving your Mom must be both physically and emotionally challenging, but I'm so glad to hear that it sounds like it will be a great fit for her.  

Good luck with the Christmas decorations...we're well into it at this point.  Six trees are decorated, just need to finish the seventh one!


----------



## Granny

ErinC said:


> Wednesday is the day for Moonlight Magic sign ups. I still haven't gotten any kind of link. I'm going to have to figure out how I'm going to get registered. Fingers crossed!



So.....how'd it go?  Just wanting to see if that Moose Dust is working!


----------



## ErinC

Granny said:


> So.....how'd it go?  Just wanting to see if that Moose Dust is working!


Tomorrow morning is the sign up, I'll let you know how it goes. I checked my email a few minutes ago, no special links have been sent. I think it will just be a free for all online. I'm home from work early today, since I'm still feeling half human. I'll be at my desk at school at 8:00a.m. tomorrow and hoping for the best.


----------



## Granny

ErinC said:


> Tomorrow morning is the sign up, I'll let you know how it goes. I checked my email a few minutes ago, no special links have been sent. I think it will just be a free for all online. I'm home from work early today, since I'm still feeling half human. I'll be at my desk at school at 8:00a.m. tomorrow and hoping for the best.



Oops...my brain thought today was Wednesday!      Good luck tomorrow!  And keep checking your email today/tonight.  They can be very last minute with this stuff!


----------



## ErinC

Got my moonlight magic registration! Thanks for the moose dust!!! Of course I was sitting at my desk at 8:00 am sharp with it all loaded on both my phone and school laptop. When the screen refreshed at 8:00 (9 CST) I was like 4000 something in line. Of course we suddenly had an announcement that we are under a fire drill.   I took my phone to the parking lot with me. My phone was about 200 people in line in front of the countdown on my laptop. When we returned from the fire drill, I was a little less than 3,000 in line.  Anyway, by about 8:40 I got the registration screen. It came through on my phone first, so I actually registered on my phone. It told me to print the page, so I just had to screen shot my phone. I hope that will work, So excited!!! Oh and in case you are wondering, yes I am actually still teaching my students this morning!


----------



## sleepydog25

ErinC said:


> Got my moonlight magic registration! Thanks for the moose dust!!! Of course I was sitting at my desk at 8:00 am sharp with it all loaded on both my phone and school laptop. When the screen refreshed at 8:00 (9 CST) I was like 4000 something in line. Of course we suddenly had an announcement that we are under a fire drill.  I took my phone to the parking lot with me. My phone was about 200 people in line in front of the countdown on my laptop. When we returned from the fire drill, I was a little less than 3,000 in line. Anyway, by about 8:40 I got the registration screen. It came through on my phone first, so I actually registered on my phone. It told me to print the page, so I just had to screen shot my phone. I hope that will work, So excited!!! Oh and in case you are wondering, yes I am actually still teaching my students this morning!


Ahh, the travails to attempting to "work" on Disney while actually at work teaching. . .


----------



## Granny

Erin...congratulations!  Glad the Moose Dust worked!  And a 40 minute total wait time is better than a lot of the attractions at Disney!  

So, it sounds like the key was to log in at 8:00 am sharp.  It seems that as long as you got in the queue, and were available when your turn came up, you are good to go?  

It's amazing to me that 4,000 other people (at least) were going to be at WDW at the same time as you, were DVC owners, and were trying to register for the event.  This Disney thing is truly a remarkable marketing machine!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Folks!!
So Corinne and I have been working back and forth to get a time for a *Dec. Groupie Meet* together
Here is the plan:

*Wednesday Dec. 4 at 8pm at Territory Lounge, Wilderness Lodge.   My family will be there by 7:30 to secure some seating.  If you get there early, no problem, if later than 8, no problem.  

I will reach out to you folks who have trips listed on 1st page for that time but if others are here who aren’t listed please let me know you will be attending so we can make sure to get enough tables to sit.

Afterwards we plan to meet by the new gingerbread houseboat the Lobby for a photo op to share our meet with all our groupie friends here.

Look forward to seeing old friends and meeting new ones too!*


----------



## TCRAIG

Sadly - Jerry and I will miss seeing y’all - but hope u have a great meet-up and take lots of pictures!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Hey Folks!!
> So Corinne and I have been working back and forth to get a time for a *Dec. Groupie Meet* together
> Here is the plan:
> 
> *Wednesday Dec. 4 at 8pm at Territory Lounge, Wilderness Lodge.   My family will be there by 7:30 to secure some seating.  If you get there early, no problem, if later than 8, no problem.
> 
> I will reach out to you folks who have trips listed on 1st page for that time but if others are here who aren’t listed please let me know you will be attending so we can make sure to get enough tables to sit.
> 
> Afterwards we plan to meet by the new gingerbread houseboat the Lobby for a photo op to share our meet with all our groupie friends here.
> 
> Look forward to seeing old friends and meeting new ones too!*


Sounds like a good plan; *Luv* and I wish we could be there. Alas, our trip won't come until nearly two weeks later. However, we excited about finally getting to visit home again during the holidays. And, for our cruise, we managed to finally pick up a Palo Brunch when someone apparently cancelled; we just got our DCL luggage tags in the mail; *Luv* found someone in her FB cruise group who had the exact same cabin we'll have on the Dream; AND our waitlist for the Lodge's sister resort (AKL) came through for our day after the cruise one-night stay. We were staying at the Poly, but we'll now be staying CL at Jambo which neither of us have done there. Of course, that meant lots of new planning since the eats there look very good. . .lots of planning for *Luv*, naturally. I go with the flow. . .


----------



## Granny

It's great to hear about all the Groupie holiday plans...sounds like tons of fun in a great setting!

I watched Episode 1 of "The Imagineering Story" on Disney+ yesterday, and I really enjoyed it.  Lots of old footage of Walt and the original Imagineering icons.  I strongly recommend it to anyone who enjoys Disney history.  The first episode was mostly about the initial plans and execution of Disneyland with some references to Disney World.  Funny to listen about how they developed technology for the four 1964 Worlds Fair exhibits in New York and got others to pay for it...then they just moved the exhibits to Disneyland/Disney World when they were finished!  It is also interesting to hear that Walt's idea was that EPCOT would be the centerpiece of the entire WDW resort.   It is certainly interesting to think of what EPCOT would have actually looked like if Walt had lived.


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

We check in on the 11/30 until 12/7 so would love to come along to the meet 
We have CP on the 5th with NPH also & MVMCP on the 3rd, brunch at Cali Grill on our first day also.  Super excited, I’ve never been to WDW or even the US during Christmas time so just buzzing to see it all  decorated
Jo & Steve -  probably the only Brits at the meet!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> It's great to hear about all the Groupie holiday plans...sounds like tons of fun in a great setting!
> 
> I watched Episode 1 of "The Imagineering Story" on Disney+ yesterday, and I really enjoyed it.  Lots of old footage of Walt and the original Imagineering icons.  I strongly recommend it to anyone who enjoys Disney history.  The first episode was mostly about the initial plans and execution of Disneyland with some references to Disney World.  Funny to listen about how they developed technology for the four 1964 Worlds Fair exhibits in New York and got others to pay for it...then they just moved the exhibits to Disneyland/Disney World when they were finished!  It is also interesting to hear that Walt's idea was that EPCOT would be the centerpiece of the entire WDW resort.   It is certainly interesting to think of what EPCOT would have actually looked like if Walt had lived.


Tammy was finally able to get us connected, albeit temporarily, for a month, until they can get the issues resolved about the D23 3 year plans.  She was on live chat at 3am yesterday.  All this to share, the first thing we watched, Ep 1 of "The Imagineering Story"

Granny, you, me and history, it all welds together. I found it very interesting and entertaining.  I saw a ton of footage I hade never seen before.  I think I am going to be a big fan of Disney Plus.


----------



## jimmytammy

PoohBears#1fan said:


> We check in on the 11/30 until 12/7 so would love to come along to the meet
> We have CP on the 5th with NPH also & MVMCP on the 3rd, brunch at Cali Grill on our first day also.  Super excited, I’ve never been to WDW or even the US during Christmas time so just buzzing to see it all  decorated
> Jo & Steve -  probably the only Brits at the meet!


Jo, I am so happy to hear you will be at the meet!  You will most likely love the Lodge at Christmas.  I may be biased, but, WL is a beautiful resort within itself.  But you throw in Christmas decorations, its stunning.  It has the most Christmas feel of all the resorts, IMO.
Tammy, our DS Casey and I have been to England so we love talking with folks from there.  Her brother and family were stationed at Lackenheath for 5 years and absolutely loved it there.  We will be Brits in Spirit


----------



## Corinne

TCRAIG said:


> Sadly - Jerry and I will miss seeing y’all - but hope u have a great meet-up and take lots of pictures!



we will miss you and Jerry too Tricia!


----------



## Granny

PoohBears#1fan said:


> We check in on the 11/30 until 12/7 so would love to come along to the meet
> We have CP on the 5th with NPH also & MVMCP on the 3rd, brunch at Cali Grill on our first day also.  Super excited, I’ve never been to WDW or even the US during Christmas time so just buzzing to see it all  decorated
> Jo & Steve -  probably the only Brits at the meet!



Sounds like you have a great Christmas holiday trip planned!  CP & MVMCP will both get you very much into the spirit of the season!  You will love the decorations in the parks and resorts.  And *Jimmy* is right, Wilderness Lodge is a perfectly cozy and beautiful place during the holiday season. 

And I'm sure you will enjoy meeting up with some Groupies.  Enjoy your trip planning!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Tammy was finally able to get us connected, albeit temporarily, for a month, until they can get the issues resolved about the D23 3 year plans.  She was on live chat at 3am yesterday.  All this to share, the first thing we watched, Ep 1 of "The Imagineering Story"
> 
> Granny, you, me and history, it all welds together. I found it very interesting and entertaining.  I saw a ton of footage I had never seen before.  I think I am going to be a big fan of Disney Plus.



*Jimmy*...somehow I had a feeling you would enjoy it!  I see that Episode 2 is also posted now, and deals with the Imagineers picking up the creative baton after Walt's passing.  I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Jo, I am so happy to hear you will be at the meet!  You will most likely love the Lodge at Christmas.  I may be biased, but, WL is a beautiful resort within itself.  But you throw in Christmas decorations, its stunning.  It has the most Christmas feel of all the resorts, IMO.
> Tammy, our DS Casey and I have been to England so we love talking with folks from there.  Her brother and family were stationed at Lackenheath for 5 years and absolutely loved it there.  We will be Brits in Spirit


I would go even further and drop the "IMO" bit about the Lodge around the holidays--it IS the best-decorated and most holiday feeling resort, bar none. While other resorts are very nice--and I suggest visiting as many as you can--none can quite compare to our beloved Lodge. Any reasonably worded poll would support that claim.


----------



## wildernessDad

Well, I've submitted my resignation, and so I'm off to ... uncertainty.  Some people call it retirement.  My last official day is Dec 31, but my last work day is Dec 18.  I can't wait to meet the groupies on Dec 4.  We have dinner at 50's at 4:55, but we'll be back right after that.


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> Well, I've submitted my resignation, and so I'm off to ... uncertainty.  Some people call it retirement.  My last official day is Dec 31, but my last work day is Dec 18.  I can't wait to meet the groupies on Dec 4.  We have dinner at 50's at 4:55, but we'll be back right after that.




Wow...that's some big news!  Congratulations!!!...and your upcoming Groupie meet will certainly include some toasts to your impending retirement.  I'm very excited to hear that...we've followed your path the past few years from your move to Florida, to a new job, to your retirement announcement.  It is well deserved, and I look forward to saying congratulations in person some day.


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

jimmytammy said:


> Jo, I am so happy to hear you will be at the meet!  You will most likely love the Lodge at Christmas.  I may be biased, but, WL is a beautiful resort within itself.  But you throw in Christmas decorations, its stunning.  It has the most Christmas feel of all the resorts, IMO.
> Tammy, our DS Casey and I have been to England so we love talking with folks from there.  Her brother and family were stationed at Lackenheath for 5 years and absolutely loved it there.  We will be Brits in Spirit





Granny said:


> Sounds like you have a great Christmas holiday trip planned!  CP & MVMCP will both get you very much into the spirit of the season!  You will love the decorations in the parks and resorts.  And *Jimmy* is right, Wilderness Lodge is a perfectly cozy and beautiful place during the holiday season.
> 
> And I'm sure you will enjoy meeting up with some Groupies.  Enjoy your trip planning!





sleepydog25 said:


> I would go even further and drop the "IMO" bit about the Lodge around the holidays--it IS the best-decorated and most holiday feeling resort, bar none. While other resorts are very nice--and I suggest visiting as many as you can--none can quite compare to our beloved Lodge. Any reasonably worded poll would support that claim.



Thank you all! Getting SO excited over here in a very cold Blighty! 

We’ve mainly come out for 3 weeks at the end of August over the 17 years of DVC ownership to tie in with our long school holidays. Now the kids have grown, it’s back to studios & more frequent 1 week trips during term times, which has opened up the opportunity to come & see Christmas 

We did the lodge tour in April after recommendations from this thread & just loved it, completely fell in love with our new home, stunning resort 

Looking forward to meeting you all


----------



## sleepydog25

PoohBears#1fan said:


> Thank you all! Getting SO excited over here in a very cold Blighty!
> 
> We’ve mainly come out for 3 weeks at the end of August over the 17 years of DVC ownership to tie in with our long school holidays. Now the kids have grown, it’s back to studios & more frequent 1 week trips during term times, which has opened up the opportunity to come & see Christmas
> 
> We did the lodge tour in April after recommendations from this thread & just loved it, completely fell in love with our new home, stunning resort ❤
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you all


Love your signature icons! Prepare to the love of Lodge even more!!


----------



## Lakegirl

wildernessDad said:


> Well, I've submitted my resignation, and so I'm off to ... uncertainty.  Some people call it retirement.  My last official day is Dec 31, but my last work day is Dec 18.  I can't wait to meet the groupies on Dec 4.  We have dinner at 50's at 4:55, but we'll be back right after that.


Congratulation!! Such exciting news.  The beginning of the next stage.. wishing you the best of everything.  Make sure you keep us updated on all the fun stuff you do.


----------



## sleepydog25

wildernessDad said:


> Well, I've submitted my resignation, and so I'm off to ... uncertainty.  Some people call it retirement.  My last official day is Dec 31, but my last work day is Dec 18.  I can't wait to meet the groupies on Dec 4.  We have dinner at 50's at 4:55, but we'll be back right after that.


Someday. . .though I don't know if I will ever stop working in some capacity. . .congrats!


----------



## twinklebug

Hey groupies! I'm sorry I haven't taken time to check in, I have been reading though. I'm sure I still owe you all some pics. Hmm... maybe I have some in the cloud.

@wildernessDad Congratulations on your retirement! That means it's time to crank up the fun a notch. No more commute alone is huge!

I just booked a quick trip the second week of December. My boys already had rooms I booked for them, I'm going to crash on the sofa in one and in exchange he gets a kitchenette filled with goodies. I procrastinated on attending this trip as I have many worries at home with my parents and geriatric furbabies. Finally decided I need to see my oldest kiddo (it's been over a year). Even though I'll be at Jambo again I'll be touring VWL/WL for sure... the images of the lobby are killing me.


----------



## DiznyDi

Oh Groupies, its been way too long since I've been to the thread!

DDad and I just returned from a wonderful trip with the family.  We had a Grand Villa at SSR in the Grandstand section - it was looking a little ... mmm ... tired.  No, we did not get our requested location - a disappointment for sure.  But, the family enjoyed it.

Magic happened - literally overnight - at Wilderness Lodge!  DDad and I transferred there once the family had returned to Ohio.  The 'elves' were out in full force as the entire resort - and villas - were transformed for Christmas.  Absolutely wonderful!

Sorry we won't be able to join in any of the Groupie meets this December.  I'll miss seeing and meeting all of you!  Enjoy the World and all that is has to offer!


----------



## twokats

DiznyDi said:


> Oh Groupies, its been way too long since I've been to the thread!
> 
> DDad and I just returned from a wonderful trip with the family.  We had a Grand Villa at SSR in the Grandstand section - it was looking a little ... mmm ... tired.  No, we did not get our requested location - a disappointment for sure.  But, the family enjoyed it.
> 
> Magic happened - literally overnight - at Wilderness Lodge!  DDad and I transferred there once the family had returned to Ohio.  The 'elves' were out in full force as the entire resort - and villas - were transformed for Christmas.  Absolutely wonderful!
> 
> Sorry we won't be able to join in any of the Groupie meets this December.  I'll miss seeing and meeting all of you!  Enjoy the World and all that is has to offer!



Grandstand is our (Kati & me) favorite.  We had that area the first time we stayed there and our room overlooked the golf course.  

We join you in not being able to join any groupie meets.  Kati has said several times that she is sorry we won't be there again this year.  She misses it.


----------



## mickeymorse

Hello groupies. It's been ages since I have been on the DISboards. All it took was some research on an upcoming trip to send me down memory lane. It's been 2 years since we last stayed at VWL. Can't get used to BRV just yet. Brought good friends with us on that one to share our Wilderness Lodge love with. They really loved it too. Hope I have found everyone well. We have a single night stay at home on Feb 8th post cruise. Just needed to have a little taste of it. The 3 nights before our cruise weren't available so we are venturing over to SSR for our 1st time. Loved trying out some of the other resorts and some don't appeal to us at all. But if you were ever to ask my daughter where she wants to stay, she's disappointed if its not VWL. Now to go skim through and see some pictures. Need a little VWL time.....


----------



## Starwind

jimmytammy said:


> Hey Folks!!
> So Corinne and I have been working back and forth to get a time for a *Dec. Groupie Meet* together
> Here is the plan:
> 
> *Wednesday Dec. 4 at 8pm at Territory Lounge, Wilderness Lodge.   My family will be there by 7:30 to secure some seating.  If you get there early, no problem, if later than 8, no problem.
> 
> I will reach out to you folks who have trips listed on 1st page for that time but if others are here who aren’t listed please let me know you will be attending so we can make sure to get enough tables to sit.
> 
> Afterwards we plan to meet by the new gingerbread houseboat the Lobby for a photo op to share our meet with all our groupie friends here.
> 
> Look forward to seeing old friends and meeting new ones too!*



We are hoping to be able to join the Groupie meet ! We're staying at AKL for that part of our trip, so it will be a bit of a haul up. CCV is later in our stay ;-)

SW


----------



## Starwind

wildernessDad said:


> Well, I've submitted my resignation, and so I'm off to ... uncertainty.  Some people call it retirement.  My last official day is Dec 31, but my last work day is Dec 18.  I can't wait to meet the groupies on Dec 4.  We have dinner at 50's at 4:55, but we'll be back right after that.



Congratulations !

Hopefully we get to see you on the 4th and congratulate you in person.

SW


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Popping in to say hi!  Sounds like there are a lot of Groupie trips coming up soon.  We're trying for our 1st New Years trip.   

Want do an early *Happy Thanksgiving *to everyone!


----------



## Granny

Quite a busy night for the Groupies last night...great to see so many checking into the thread!  



twinklebug said:


> Hey groupies! I'm sorry I haven't taken time to check in, I have been reading though. I'm sure I still owe you all some pics. Hmm... maybe I have some in the cloud.
> 
> 
> I just booked a quick trip the second week of December. My boys already had rooms I booked for them, I'm going to crash on the sofa in one and in exchange he gets a kitchenette filled with goodies. I procrastinated on attending this trip as I have many worries at home with my parents and geriatric furbabies. Finally decided I need to see my oldest kiddo (it's been over a year). Even though I'll be at Jambo again I'll be touring VWL/WL for sure... the images of the lobby are killing me.



*Cindy*...great that you were able to grab a quick trip for December...and it will be so nice to see your son again.  Best wishes for your parents, pets and yourself as caregiver.  



DiznyDi said:


> Oh Groupies, its been way too long since I've been to the thread!
> 
> DDad and I just returned from a wonderful trip with the family.  We had a Grand Villa at SSR in the Grandstand section - it was looking a little ... mmm ... tired.  No, we did not get our requested location - a disappointment for sure.  But, the family enjoyed it.
> 
> Magic happened - literally overnight - at Wilderness Lodge!  DDad and I transferred there once the family had returned to Ohio.  The 'elves' were out in full force as the entire resort - and villas - were transformed for Christmas.  Absolutely wonderful!



*Di*...so glad to hear that your trip went well with the entire family. And that you were able to view the Lodge in all its resplendent Christmas season glory!  




twokats said:


> We join you in not being able to join any groupie meets.  Kati has said several times that she is sorry we won't be there again this year.  She misses it.



*Kathy*...nice to hear from the Texas contingent! I know what you mean about missing out on the December fun. We'll both have to remedy that next year so we can meet up again. All the best to you and Princess Kati! 




mickeymorse said:


> Hello groupies. It's been ages since I have been on the DISboards. All it took was some research on an upcoming trip to send me down memory lane. It's been 2 years since we last stayed at VWL. Can't get used to BRV just yet. Brought good friends with us on that one to share our Wilderness Lodge love with. They really loved it too. Hope I have found everyone well. We have a single night stay at home on Feb 8th post cruise. Just needed to have a little taste of it. The 3 nights before our cruise weren't available so we are venturing over to SSR for our 1st time. Loved trying out some of the other resorts and some don't appeal to us at all. But if you were ever to ask my daughter where she wants to stay, she's disappointed if its not VWL. Now to go skim through and see some pictures. Need a little VWL time.....



*Mickeymorse*...Thanks for dropping in!  And your daughter is one smart lady...sounds like she inherited your VWL Lover gene!  




Starwind said:


> We are hoping to be able to join the Groupie meet ! We're staying at AKL for that part of our trip, so it will be a bit of a haul up. CCV is later in our stay ;-)



*Starwind*...great to hear from you, and nice that you might be able to meet up with the Groupies.  It sounds like you have a great trip lined up with AKL and CCV.  Enjoy!



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Popping in to say hi!  Sounds like there are a lot of Groupie trips coming up soon.  We're trying for our 1st New Years trip.
> 
> Want do an early *Happy Thanksgiving *to everyone!



*Kathy*...from what I've read, New Years Eve is a crazy time at WDW.  I think it is still the single most demanded night for DVC booking, and I'm sure that there is a ton of stuff going on at the parks, the resorts and Disney Springs.  Where do you plan to be when the ball drops?


----------



## sleepydog25

mickeymorse said:


> Hello groupies. It's been ages since I have been on the DISboards. All it took was some research on an upcoming trip to send me down memory lane. It's been 2 years since we last stayed at VWL. Can't get used to BRV just yet. Brought good friends with us on that one to share our Wilderness Lodge love with. They really loved it too. Hope I have found everyone well. We have a single night stay at home on Feb 8th post cruise. Just needed to have a little taste of it. The 3 nights before our cruise weren't available so we are venturing over to SSR for our 1st time. Loved trying out some of the other resorts and some don't appeal to us at all. But if you were ever to ask my daughter where she wants to stay, she's disappointed if its not VWL. Now to go skim through and see some pictures. Need a little VWL time.....


Welcome back!  And a big welcome to a few others I see who haven't posted a lot lately, either. Life just gets in the way, doesn't it?  Anyway,* mickeymorse*, you will not get an argument from anyone on here whom I know relating to saying VWL vice that other designation. In particular, I almost always call it VWL unless it's someone new who might not know of what I speak. Even then, I usually type "VWL (now known as BRV)" to show my affection for the clearly superior name. At least they didn't rename it, Reflections.  

Only two days of teaching this week, though it's not like the students will pay much attention what with Thanksgiving around the corner. A little colder than normal this time of year, as it has been the past month, truly, so perhaps that will mean a little warmer trend later in winter. One can hope, right? 

Speaking of Thanksgiving, and seeing whereas we haven't played any games on here in some time (trivia or otherwise), here's one that struck me. 
*Name one (or two or three) food that absolutely, positively has to be on your Thanksgiving menu every year (beyond turkey). I'm thinking the items that have been or been made part of your family tradition over the years.*
For me, it's two items. First, my wife grew up with bread stuffing. I grew up with cornbread dressing. For our first Thanksgiving, I made her cornbread dressing, and it's been on the menu ever since. Meanwhile, she always made fresh cranberry relish--my family always had the canned stuff. You know, you open the can, slide it onto the plate, and you have a wrinkled log of cranberry, well, jam.* Luv *always makes hers with fresh cranberries, and ever since she did it the first time, I've wanted them each year since. There are others, but these two stick out to me as we each brought something from our previous lives to our union.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> *Kathy*...from what I've read, New Years Eve is a crazy time at WDW. I think it is still the single most demanded night for DVC booking, and I'm sure that there is a ton of stuff going on at the parks, the resorts and Disney Springs. Where do you plan to be when the ball drops?



The current plan is MK on the 30th for their "practice" NYE fireworks and Epcot for the big evening.  My cousin and I did DL for NYE a few years ago so I think I have a decent idea of what the crowds will be like.  ie - awful and unable to move!    With that as the expectation and the fact that this is not a once in a lifetime trip I think we'll have a good time.  What I worry about the most is the travel around WDW - something that is not an issue at DL.   Oh - and from everything I've heard I need to worry about the restroom lines at Epcot on NYE.


----------



## Corinne

wildernessDad said:


> Well, I've submitted my resignation, and so I'm off to ... uncertainty.  Some people call it retirement.  My last official day is Dec 31, but my last work day is Dec 18.  I can't wait to meet the groupies on Dec 4.  We have dinner at 50's at 4:55, but we'll be back right after that.


Wow! Congrats! See you real soon!


----------



## Corinne

We decided (last night) to head to the World a day earlier....called and checked member services online over the last 14 hours and finally was able to secure a 1br at SSR....which area am I supposed to request if I don’t have a preferred view but want to be close to Disney Springs? Not that I’ll get it hahaha


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Wilderness Dad* - Wow, stepping off into the unknown . . it takes courage to walk away from what basically defined oneself for so many years.  I wish you luck and ask that you leave a little of the unknown untouched for me as I follow you in May of 2020.  Good luck to you and Toni on the new horizon in front of you both!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Corinne said:


> We decided (last night) to head to the World a day earlier....called and checked member services online over the last 14 hours and finally was able to secure a 1br at SSR....which area am I supposed to request if I don’t have a preferred view but want to be close to Disney Springs? Not that I’ll get it hahaha


If you get Paddock that’s close to Congress Park that would be good, because you would be near the path.  Paddock is long, and you could be far away.

Some parts of Grandstand would be nearer the Carriage house and the boat to Disney Springs.


----------



## Lakegirl

Hi fellow Groupies!  I have not posted much since we got back from our August trip.  I find that when we are there, I really unplug from technology other than the Disney App. We are so busy and my down time I like to just soak it all in.  Then School started and it’s been crazy since.
we stayed at OKW and I was pleasantly surprised!  I loved it!! We got a 2 bedroom and loved it.  The buses were really not that bad.  I loved Gurgling Suitcase, the drinks were good and bartender was awesome and the QS there was great. The pool was beautiful.   We had HH, and had a car two days so on those days we drove to Turtle Pond pool for the Hot tub and quieter pool. We rented the car to visit my uncle and had a great visit with him.  Unfortunately he passed away at the end of October so very glad we got to spend time with him.
Crowd levels were really good and we got a lot done, but were not as worried as we used to be if we didn’t because we know we will be back.
We did MNSSHP and I’m glad we did but the lines were really long I thought.  We did a breakfast at Hollywood and Vine and really enjoyed it. 

We also did the dinning package for Illumiations at Rose and Crown and my DBF of 9 years asked me to marry him when the fireworks ended.  It was a total surprise as I planned the whole night.  So exciting and magical.  The food drinks and dessert were really good as well.
We are going back in April and have a 1 bedroom at BLT.  Hoping to get MM at MK while we are there.
Happy Thanksgiving Week!!!


----------



## ErinC

Congratulations Lakegirl! Exciting groupie news for sure!
Sleepy, my mom makes squash casserole and a cranberry salad that are my favorites. I only get them at Thanksgiving  and Christmas.  Thankfully we are off the whole week from school. It’s a much needed break. Still fighting the sinus and ear infection mess. Enjoyed watching episode 3 of imagineering yesterday on Disney plus. Impatiently waiting on the next installment.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Speaking of Thanksgiving, and seeing whereas we haven't played any games on here in some time (trivia or otherwise), here's one that struck me.
> *Name one (or two or three) food that absolutely, positively has to be on your Thanksgiving menu every year (beyond turkey). I'm thinking the items that have been or been made part of your family tradition over the years.*



*Sleepy*....we are pretty much following the hordes with our menus each year.  But the one thing that never changes is the green bean casserole that Mrs. Granny makes.  It is excellent!  Aside from that, we're pretty much with the rest of America with mashed potatoes, fresh cranberry dish, sweet potato casserole and of course pumpkin pie for dessert.  Makes me hungry just typing this up!  



Lakegirl said:


> We also did the dinning package for Illumiations at Rose and Crown and my DBF of 9 years asked me to marry him when the fireworks ended.  It was a total surprise as I planned the whole night.  So exciting and magical.



Uh, *Lakegirl*...you kind of buried the lead there.  What great news, and congratulations!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Lakegirl said:


> We also did the dinning package for Illumiations at Rose and Crown and my DBF of 9 years asked me to marry him when the fireworks ended.  It was a total surprise as I planned the whole night.  So exciting and magical.  The food drinks and dessert were really good as well.
> We are going back in April and have a 1 bedroom at BLT.  Hoping to get MM at MK while we are there.
> Happy Thanksgiving Week!!!


Congratulations! You'll always think back to R&C and consider it a special place. We did so with Artist Point. . .until it changed.  But, R&C will stay as it is, I'm sure. What great news!


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy, our Thanksgiving over the many past years has consisted of around 75 folks showing up on our property and bringing a dish or 2 of something.  We always end up with way too much Mac n cheese, then the nest year,  no Mac n cheese, because everyone remembers the year before.  Its always one dish that never makes the table 

For us, Tammy has always made hot German potato salad.  Our family, formally Veitzel's in Germany, loves German food.  And for many years, T has made this particular dish.  Its a treat as its a lot of work.  But that one time a year, we get it!


----------



## jimmytammy

WD, Congrats on your retirement!!  We will definitely raise a toast at the meet in your behalf


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Sleepy, our Thanksgiving over the many past years has consisted of around 75 folks showing up on our property and bringing a dish or 2 of something.  We always end up with way too much Mac n cheese, then the nest year,  no Mac n cheese, because everyone remembers the year before.  Its always one dish that never makes the table
> 
> For us, Tammy has always made hot German potato salad.  Our family, formally Veitzel's in Germany, loves German food.  And for many years, T has made this particular dish.  Its a treat as its a lot of work.  But that one time a year, we get it!


Sounds lovely! We make a grilled onion and potato salad that does take a bit of work, yet is definitely worth it. We don't do it for Thanksgiving, though--maybe we should!


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> . . . . . . . Tammy has always made hot German potato salad.  . . . . . . .



DiznyDi makes a great hot German Potato Salad . . lots of dill pickle makes it just right.  Hot, creamy, and delicious!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Happy Thanksgiving to all!*


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Our family, formally Veitzel's in Germany, loves German food.



*Jimmy*...wow, those Ellis Island folks really did a number on your surname!  I would have never guessed it is an "Americanization" of a German name.  And the potato salad sounds excellent!


----------



## Granny

A little early, but not sure when I'll be back on here.  I am grateful for all the kind people who habituate this thread!


----------



## TCRAIG

Happy Thanksgiving One and All!


----------



## Lakegirl

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!


----------



## bluecastle

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Some of you know I have been dealing with a major health issue for the past 7 months. Well, my scan was clean and I am going to WDW in January to celebrate!! ( I was going to go either way, but this way is much better!!)


----------



## Lakegirl

bluecastle said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Some of you know I have been dealing with a major health issue for the past 7 months. Well, my scan was clean and I am going to WDW in January to celebrate!! ( I was going to go either way, but this way is much better!!)


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## twinklebug

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!



Okay, so it's a Scottish scene, but that matters not, family is family. My grandpa's name was Fergus (same as the character of the king above) that might have a little to do with why I love this movie so much.

This Thanksgiving I'm especially thankful to have both of my parents with us. I just spent all day cooking and cleaning up after the pre-Thanksgiving day meal. We had our celebration here as my son will be headed south and I'm doing a meals-on-wheels version of dinner tomorrow as my daughter and I trek north to be with the aforementioned parents.

We never know how much time we will have with our family members, hold them tight, tell them you love them.


----------



## twokats

Granny said:


> *Kathy*...nice to hear from the Texas contingent! I know what you mean about missing out on the December fun. We'll both have to remedy that next year so we can meet up again. All the best to you and Princess Kati!



That is what Kati and I hope.  We will be there a night or so before our Nov 1 cruise, so right now we are not sure if we will be able to squeeze another trip or not, but we are hoping!

We wish one and all groupies a very happy and full Thanksgiving.


----------



## jimmytammy

Awesome news blue castle!!


----------



## sleepydog25

bluecastle said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Some of you know I have been dealing with a major health issue for the past 7 months. Well, my scan was clean and I am going to WDW in January to celebrate!! ( I was going to go either way, but this way is much better!!)


Excellent news!


----------



## Corinne

@bluecastle so happy to hear you will be celebrating such wonderful news at WDW!


----------



## Corinne

@Lakegirl  congratulations!


----------



## Corinne




----------



## ErinC

Happy Thanksgiving Groupies!


----------



## bobbiwoz

bluecastle said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Some of you know I have been dealing with a major health issue for the past 7 months. Well, my scan was clean and I am going to WDW in January to celebrate!! ( I was going to go either way, but this way is much better!!)


What a great way to celebrate!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Groupies, I love all the Thanksgiving artwork!  Thank you!


----------



## jimmytammy

Bluecastle
That is awesome news!!  And a grand way to celebrate I say


----------



## DiznyDi

What wonderful Thanksgiving celebrations! From family to health to WDW, we are all thankful.
Ours was a little different this year.  We had a Thanksgiving Day brunch with eggs and ham  Our daughter-in-law had to work Thanksgiving Day at 2 and she needed to be included, so brunch it was.
For those that were challenged with the Black Friday sales, I hope you were successful!
For those at the World, may you be inspired by the gorgeous decorations.  Christmas is getting closer every day.
And for the rest of us at home, enjoy what's left of your holiday week-end.


----------



## sleepydog25

DiznyDi said:


> And for the rest of us at home, enjoy what's left of your holiday week-end.


Sadly, yes. Back to face students who, for the most part, will only be thinking about their next break coming in three weeks. Me, too!


----------



## ErinC

I'm with Sleepy, back to students tomorrow. I saw some of them Friday night though. We had a playoff football game at home Friday night that we won! We get to play in the state championship game on Thursday at Auburn. Pretty cool for our football team, band, and cheerleaders who get to play/cheer on a university football field (why oh why does it have to be Auburn??? ) Still pouting about the Iron Bowl on Saturday. So that's two basketball games, and one more football game this week, on top of those teacher responsibilities that I have.  I should currently be grading the 4 inch stack of papers I brought home for the holiday...


----------



## bobbiwoz

DiznyDi said:


> What wonderful Thanksgiving celebrations! From family to health to WDW, we are all thankful.
> Ours was a little different this year.  We had a Thanksgiving Day brunch with eggs and ham  Our daughter-in-law had to work Thanksgiving Day at 2 and she needed to be included, so brunch it was.
> For those that were challenged with the Black Friday sales, I hope you were successful!
> For those at the World, may you be inspired by the gorgeous decorations.  Christmas is getting closer every day.
> And for the rest of us at home, enjoy what's left of your holiday week-end.


Beautiful Thoughts.


----------



## sleepydog25

ErinC said:


> I'm with Sleepy, back to students tomorrow. I saw some of them Friday night though. We had a playoff football game at home Friday night that we won! We get to play in the state championship game on Thursday at Auburn. Pretty cool for our football team, band, and cheerleaders who get to play/cheer on a university football field (why oh why does it have to be Auburn??? ) Still pouting about the Iron Bowl on Saturday. So that's two basketball games, and one more football game this week, on top of those teacher responsibilities that I have.  I should currently be grading the 4 inch stack of papers I brought home for the holiday...


Yeah, the extracurricular stuff can be so time-consuming. We had our third straight home playoff game Saturday (state quarterfinals) and won hugely (52-6). So, another game this weekend, though we have to travel to a neutral site. Basketball season is in full swing; baseball players are already starting to practice; I'll have a "interest" meeting regarding girls tennis in the next two weeks; and somewhere in there are midterms, club days, yada, yada. . . I'm ready for the holiday break now. . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Packing for tomorrow flight at 6am
Hopefully by 8am we will be on property and later at 1:30 we have a tasting at Reunion Station with a mini meet planned with Corinne and her DH
See y’all on the flip side 
Sure hope I can sleep tonight


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy said:


> Packing for tomorrow flight at 6am
> Hopefully by 8am we will be on property and later at 1:30 we have a tasting at Reunion Station with a mini meet planned with Corinne and her DH
> See y’all on the flip side
> Sure hope I can sleep tonight


Enjoy!!

I and my friends will be staying at VWL 10-14.  If anyone else is there then, let me know and we can meet just to say hi and Merry Christmas in person, if that’s all the time we have!!


----------



## Corinne

Good Morning Groupies!

We have had a whirlwind trip thus far and only got to WDW yesterday! We arrived in Sarasota on Thanksgiving Day around 2:30, enjoyed a nice beach walk and gorgeous sunset, then out for “Thanksgiving Dinner” (I’m glad we hosted a full Thanksgiving dinner on the Sunday before...there’s just nothing like being home with family IMO). Spent the next few days enjoying the beach as it was 80 both days. It’s a good thing we decided to head to Florida earlier than we initially planned, because the weather in Boston is not good, we would never have gotten out on time, if at all today!

We rented a car and drove here yesterday. Not a bad ride at all. Arrived at SSR and while our room was not ready, they did honor my Paddock request (thanks @bobbiwoz !) and upper floor. We’re literally right off the elevator! Can’t wait to see our view of the dumpster at the end of the hall at VWL!   

We had a great lunch at The Boathouse. We decided to return car last night because we didn’t want to rush this AM, and then we had the shuttle driver drop us off back at DS where we walked around and finally were able to try Art Smith’s Homecoming! Oh my gosh, YUM! 

We’re going to take a Lyft over to WL soon. Hoping to possibly see JT after their tasting at Reunion Station later today.

Happy Cyber Monday! PS.... I have NEVER gone a Black Friday and not purchased anything online until this year. Not sure if I will hold out on Cyber Monday, but so far nothing too exciting has appeared in my mailbox!


----------



## Granny

Great to hear from some of the Groupies checking in! * Jimmy*...hope you had a good flight and *Corinne*...thanks for the quick update on your trip so far.  

I'm excited to hear from the Groupies visiting WDW.  Although I miss being there, it is very nice to be able to live it vicariously through some kindred spirits who are touched in the same way by the decorations, music and grandeur of the Lodge!


----------



## Corinne

Current view...

Ok why is it doing this?? I am unable to flip the pic???!!!

Also, has Geyser Point never accepted TIW or DVC or AP??? I thought they did????


----------



## jimmytammy

Here at the Lodge waiting for our 1:30 tasting. It is absolutely beautiful and the gingerbread house is very cute and a nice addition

Had a great flight!!
Corinne, sure hope you folks can catch up after our tasting imagine it will last an hour
Bobbi
Would love to see you!  Let’s make a plan


----------



## twinklebug

I'll be there from the 8th  through the 12th, but staying way down on the savanna. While I'll be on my own quite a bit, I'm mercy to the plans of my boys. I'll keep an ear to the ground here though... I'd love to meet up with some groupies.




Corinne said:


> Current view...
> 
> Ok why is it doing this?? I am unable to flip the pic???!!!
> 
> Also, has Geyser Point never accepted TIW or DVC or AP??? I thought they did????



I've only had lunch at GP once, and as I recall they did not accept discounts. I figured it was because they were new and that would change in time.

It would have helped them to get me to return to have offered the discounts... as is I don't recall much about the meal other than poor attitude from the person seating us.


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> Current view...
> 
> Ok why is it doing this?? I am unable to flip the pic???!!!



Here you go Corinne...nice pic of your very blue drink!  





> Also, has Geyser Point never accepted TIW or DVC or AP??? I thought they did????



The bar at Geyser Point has never accepted any discounts.  I think the counter service next to it accepts AP discount of 10%?  But the bar has never accepted TIW/DVC/AP discounts as far as I can remember.  We've been told that the bar is operated by a non-Disney company so that's why it won't get on the discount program.  Who knows?  As *Sleepy* has pointed out, GP never seems to have fully developed its identity as to what it is.  We still enjoy it, but it wouldn't hurt to throw a little discount our way!  




jimmytammy said:


> Here at the Lodge waiting for our 1:30 tasting. It is absolutely beautiful and the gingerbread house is very cute and a nice addition



Pictures of the gingerbread cabin please!  Don't worry, I'll straighten them out if that's an issue!


----------



## Corinne

Thanks Granny! I was supposed to be capturing the lovely lake view along with my blue cocktail! I’m disappointed in the lack of discounts offered at both Geyser Point and Roaring Fork. I know it’s been discussed previously, but other QS offer the discount. Anyway....why are my pics rotating?? 

A few of the gingerbread house, not really great photos....


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne has thrown some pics your way which if mine are same please forgive me

BTW our tasting was very nicely done at RS.  We made 2 drinks and had a wonderful charcuterie plate to go along with it
Ian was our bartender and he had lots of history to go along with it
I would recommend


----------



## bluecastle

Thanks Groupies for your warm responses to my health news. I am hoping that when I walk into the lobby on 1/2 the tree will still be up! 
I feel very weird staying in Copper Creek for the first time. I am excited about checking it out, but I am hoping that my next trip in late December 2021 will be back at VWL. My granddaughter will be almost 2.5 years old and it will be the first time in over 30 years that I will be planning for a wee one!
My DD and I will have fun planning. She needs to have that right now since her maternity leave just ended and today was her first day back at school. She teaches Head Start and I'm sure they kept her busy. I retired in June 2018 after teaching elementary and Special Ed. I know how tough this time of year is!! 
So, I ended up doing a room request on touring plans for the first time, but I am having 2nd thoughts. I saw a picture on a DIS thread of the view from 7119 and in spite of the enclosed balcony, I liked the view of the lake, (my DH and I will be in a studio with walk in shower). I like being on the highest floor, so we'll see what happens. 
Hope everyone is enjoying their December so far!


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> Thanks Granny! I was supposed to be capturing the lovely lake view along with my blue cocktail! I’m disappointed in the lack of discounts offered at both Geyser Point and Roaring Fork. I know it’s been discussed previously, but other QS offer the discount. Anyway....why are my pics rotating??
> 
> A few of the gingerbread house, not really great photos....


Nice shots, and we'll be there relatively soon to check out all the decorations for ourselves. As *Granny* mentioned, GP never has taken discounts, at least not the times we've eaten there. I don't recall about RF vis-a-vis discounts, but we don't eat there anymore, regardless. I'm going to guess that your blue drink was much bluer than the actual water in Bay Lake.  



bluecastle said:


> Thanks Groupies for your warm responses to my health news. I am hoping that when I walk into the lobby on 1/2 the tree will still be up!
> I feel very weird staying in Copper Creek for the first time. I am excited about checking it out, but I am hoping that my next trip in late December 2021 will be back at VWL. My granddaughter will be almost 2.5 years old and it will be the first time in over 30 years that I will be planning for a wee one!
> My DD and I will have fun planning. She needs to have that right now since her maternity leave just ended and today was her first day back at school. She teaches Head Start and I'm sure they kept her busy. I retired in June 2018 after teaching elementary and Special Ed. I know how tough this time of year is!!
> So, I ended up doing a room request on touring plans for the first time, but I am having 2nd thoughts. I saw a picture on a DIS thread of the view from 7119 and in spite of the enclosed balcony, I liked the view of the lake, (my DH and I will be in a studio with walk in shower). I like being on the highest floor, so we'll see what happens.
> Hope everyone is enjoying their December so far!


We've enjoyed the top floors before despite the dormer balconies. While you can't see much sitting down, we love the views from up top, and I don't sit for very long, anyway.


----------



## jimmytammy

Help Me Granny Help!!  Not sure how these pictures doubled up, but y'all get twice the fun!


----------



## jimmytammy

Its a tad chilly here in Sunny FL. Not complaining as long pants and a jacket do the trick.  Its funny how the fellow sitting next to Casey in the tasting picture is sleeveless, he and his DW are from Boston, and they were feeling warm.  We are from  NC and feeling chilly(should have kept that sweatshirt on)and the ladies on other side of us were originally from Philly, now live in Jacksonville, FL and were flat out cold.  As much as anything, the breeze is the tipping point.

To add, we met a longtime WL CM who has worked there for 17 years. Yesterday he was at the pin trading station.  I have recognized him through many trips and of course asked if he remembers Stan.  He spoke fondly of Stan and added Jack is doing a good job of filling his shoes.  I look forward to getting the chance to speak with Jack as a few here(Dad and Di)speak well of him. Anywho, this CM mentioned his daughter being in the cast of the 2nd rendition of the Mouseketeers and how Britney Spears, Christina Aguilera and a few others used to come to his house for sleepovers with their daughter.  He says Vanna White is seen often at WL as its her fave place to stay in WDW when they are filming.  You could tell he was proud of his job and the opportunities it availed him to meet celebs,  his fondest being a chance meet with Micheal Jackson by himself on an elevator in the Lodge.

As you can see, we did the tasting at RS, and I highly recommend it!  It ran longer than I imagined and we could never catch up with Corinne to line up a time to meet.  Thats always a challenge, making times line up as we rely so heavily on transportation here and things happen that get in the way. Corinne, it will happen tomorrow night!!  Thats a given 
We rode a couple rides at MK and tried to find a cousin who works at MK but never saw her.  She was probably in hiding
After our tasting we headed to Epcot to eat at La Hacienda De San Angel.  It was good but not as tasty as times before.  I think the restaurants here go through the ups and downs from time to time.  We all agree that its not as good as once before for various reasons.  We still have our faves and make a point to go to them. 

Later today, we are headed to HS, got a Ogas Cantina ressie and looking forward to checking out all the new SW stuff.  Also, strategizing to get on the Millennium Falcon late tonight as the park starts to close.  Since Rise of the Resistance is making its grand entrance tomorrow night, we feel the park and SW area may be less crowded today.  We shall see!


----------



## Granny

Here's a little picture straightening for the folks in WDW who are kind enough to send photos.

First up, Corinne's pix:








Thanks, Corinne.  I'm feeling the Lodge Christmas vibes!


----------



## Granny

And now JT's pictures which I will put into two posts:


----------



## Granny

The other pix from JT:

















I have to say, the Gingerbread cabin is a stroke of genius!


----------



## ottawagreg

jimmytammy said:


> Help Me Granny Help!!  Not sure how these pictures doubled up, but y'all get twice the fun!
> View attachment 456208View attachment 456209View attachment 456210View attachment 456211View attachment 456212View attachment 456213View attachment 456214View attachment 456208View attachment 456209View attachment 456210View attachment 456211View attachment 456212View attachment 456213View attachment 456214View attachment 456208View attachment 456209View attachment 456210View attachment 456211View attachment 456212View attachment 456213View attachment 456214




Very nice pics. I am glad to see something new at WL. Thanks for posting


----------



## Corinne

But WHY are the pics rotating? How are you editing them Granny?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> But WHY are the pics rotating? How are you editing them Granny?



It's some glitch with the boards and pictures taken with phones that are uploaded directly from them.  Several of us have reported it on the IT board but it seems that it is unknown why it is doing it so no fix yet.   I think pictures taken in landscape don't rotate?  Just when taken portrait.


----------



## Corinne

Oh awesome, thanks so much Kathy! I was purposely NOT taking pics in landscape!


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> But WHY are the pics rotating? How are you editing them Granny?



As *Kathy *indicated, it is some glitch between the camera and website.  Obviously it happens to Jimmy too.  

*Corinne*...I'm just saving the images to my computer then rotating them in "Paint" and then re-posting them.  So what you are seeing are edited copies of your originals.  It doesn't take long to do, and I'm happy to do it.  So don't use that as an excuse to stop posting pictures!


----------



## jimmytammy

So we went to Star Wars land yesterday and I am very impressed with it overall
Disney did a great job with the immersive experience and I could spend a whole day there easy 
We went to Olga’s Cantina very cool environment but a bit over the top loud
Millennium falcon is a very cool ride and a must see stand in line experience at least once
Glad they have single rider


----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## jimmytammy

We also rode the skyliner
Sort of like the monorail, a ride unto itself


----------



## Granny

*Jimmy*....great pix! Looks like you got a table at Oga's which is almost impossible!  

And only a couple of your pictures got tired and fell over....









Thanks for all the pictures...looks like you're having a great time!


----------



## DVC Jen

Whew - finally caught up.  It has been a while and ya'll have been busy.  Loving the pics and all the great news about upcoming retirement and the fantastic health news!

Hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving.  Ours was quiet but nice.  Our youngest was home from Austin. We haven't seen her since August and really missed her.

Now Ian and I are trying to decide if we want to do something for our anniversary in 2020.  Tossing around another just us WDW trip or maybe a Disney cruise.  We can get a 6 night cruise leaving from Galveston with a navigator veranda for probably less than it would cost us (total with transportation to Florida from Texas) if we went to WDW.  We can't really decide for sure until March or April - so just tossing around ideas now.

Well I have a dog begging to be let out and I need to get back to work.  Hugs to my groupie family.  Please keep the pics coming.


----------



## sleepydog25

DVC Jen said:


> Whew - finally caught up.  It has been a while and ya'll have been busy.  Loving the pics and all the great news about upcoming retirement and the fantastic health news!
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving.  Ours was quiet but nice.  Our youngest was home from Austin. We haven't seen her since August and really missed her.
> 
> Now Ian and I are trying to decide if we want to do something for our anniversary in 2020.  Tossing around another just us WDW trip or maybe a Disney cruise.  We can get a 6 night cruise leaving from Galveston with a navigator veranda for probably less than it would cost us (total with transportation to Florida from Texas) if we went to WDW.  We can't really decide for sure until March or April - so just tossing around ideas now.
> 
> Well I have a dog begging to be let out and I need to get back to work.  Hugs to my groupie family.  Please keep the pics coming.


For the money, I'd go with DCL. Service is exemplary. Food quality is better overall. Service is topnotch. Entertainment is wonderful. Cast members are superb, and did I mention the service is fantastic? You likely have been on a cruise, so I may be preaching to the choir, but we've found our cruises to be a better experience than our park trips for the most part.


----------



## Granny

DVC Jen said:


> Now Ian and I are trying to decide if we want to do something for our anniversary in 2020.  Tossing around another just us WDW trip or maybe a Disney cruise.  We can get a 6 night cruise leaving from Galveston with a navigator veranda for probably less than it would cost us (total with transportation to Florida from Texas) if we went to WDW.  We can't really decide for sure until March or April - so just tossing around ideas now.



We aren't cruise people, so for our 30th anniversary last year we did a San Francisco - Aulani - Disneyland trip that was a lot of fun for the two of us.  Just tossing out an alternative if you are looking for a non-WDW trip.  A cruise sounds like a great way to celebrate the anniversary though.  Decisions, decisions!


----------



## jimmytammy

AK Tree and Everest above followed by Tron construction from BLT


----------



## bobbiwoz

DVC Jen said:


> Whew - finally caught up.  It has been a while and ya'll have been busy.  Loving the pics and all the great news about upcoming retirement and the fantastic health news!
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving.  Ours was quiet but nice.  Our youngest was home from Austin. We haven't seen her since August and really missed her.
> 
> Now Ian and I are trying to decide if we want to do something for our anniversary in 2020.  Tossing around another just us WDW trip or maybe a Disney cruise.  We can get a 6 night cruise leaving from Galveston with a navigator veranda for probably less than it would cost us (total with transportation to Florida from Texas) if we went to WDW.  We can't really decide for sure until March or April - so just tossing around ideas now.
> 
> Well I have a dog begging to be let out and I need to get back to work.  Hugs to my groupie family.  Please keep the pics coming.


We are cruise people, and would pick the DCL Cruise for sure!  The three production shows are worth seeing.
Happy planning!


----------



## Granny

From Jimmy...

AK Tree




and Everest...




*Jimmy*...how are the crowds at the parks?  Your pictures seem to show that they aren't too heavy?


----------



## twinklebug

Getting excited here. I adjusted my stay... saw a VWL (BR) room open up through the mouse's hotel system, but it didn't show on the DVC side. Hmmm... so tempting, but at over $400 a night  Instead I found a little room in Jambo near my boys. Hopefully the one with club service can bring an occasional cappuccino down to his mom.  Praying I don't end up with a bad view (they have a few walled up ones) as I live to sit out on the balcony and enjoy the morning wherever I stay.

Younger son is leaving here Friday morning with his girlfriend. First born son will be driving in on Saturday with his wife ... a 10 hour drive. Yikes! How many of you drive in?

I have to get my driver's license renewed before Saturday or they're not allowing me on the plane. LOL.

Looking forward to some seeing the holiday lights in Animal Kingdom


----------



## jimmytammy

DVC tasting with some random shots afterwards
Granny
Crowds have been manageable for sure
Avg. I would say.  We tend to go by tourist plans and it’s usually a good indicator of which park which day to go too


----------



## jimmytammy

Our meet at TL was awesome last night
Starwind had to cut out before we could get this shot
so here we are in all our glory
Wilderness dad is front and center with his DW Toni and DS Jesse too his right
Dana Corinne’s DH is just behind Jesse
CaptD Casey is our DS and next to him is me, Jimmy, Tammy aka TammyNC is next to me and Corinne is next to Tammy


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> From Jimmy...
> 
> AK Tree
> 
> View attachment 456714
> 
> 
> and Everest...
> 
> View attachment 456715
> 
> 
> *Jimmy*...how are the crowds at the parks?  Your pictures seem to show that they aren't too heavy?





jimmytammy said:


> Our meet at TL was awesome last night
> Starwind had to cut out before we could get this shot
> so here we are in all our glory
> Wilderness dad is front and center with his dw  Toni and ds Jesse too his right
> Dana Corinne’s dh is just behind Jesse
> CaptD Casey is our ds next to him is me Jimmy, Tammy aka TammyNC is next to me and Corinne is next to Tammy
> View attachment 456726


Sorry for 2nd post had to correct autocorrect


----------



## Granny

*Jimmy*...loving your sunset photos of Magic Kingdom and Seven Seas Lagoon!  Glad to hear the crowds are manageable.  

And what a great looking group!  *WDad*, I think you win the best sweater award for the night!    

And *Corinne*...I think that table location looks familiar for Groupie meets!


----------



## Dizny Dad

So sorry that we missed the groupie meet . . . . . . there is always next year.


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> Our meet at TL was awesome last night
> Starwind had to cut out before we could get this shot
> so here we are in all our glory
> Wilderness dad is front and center with his dew Toni and do Jesse too his right
> Dana Corinne’s dh is just behind Jesse
> CaptD Casey is our ds next to him is me Jimmy, Tammy aka TammyNC is next to me and Corinne is next to Tammy
> View attachment 456726


My eyes are closed....and I only had one glass of wine! Hahaha! Such a great time!


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> *Jimmy*...loving your sunset photos of Magic Kingdom and Seven Seas Lagoon!  Glad to hear the crowds are manageable.
> 
> And what a great looking group!  *WDad*, I think you win the best sweater award for the night!
> 
> And *Corinne*...I think that table location looks familiar for Groupie meets!



Yes, Granny! I said that to Dana as we were walking in!  Kristy was our server again as well!


----------



## jimmytammy

A few random shots of the new Tron ride taken from the The Great Goofini
Sad site as Casey spotted the train tracks removed


----------



## jimmytammy

We met up with my cousin’s DD from back home who is a FT CM at MK
We had a great day catching up with her and asking questions about her experiences here
We saw Corinne and Dana at The Plaza!  Hope we can see them and others at WL as our move to CCV is in process as I write this.
And that’s Yee Haw Bob at the bottom.  He plays free shows at River Roost Lounge at POR and is real hoot


----------



## jimmytammy

Enjoying a libation and some brisket at one of my favorite watering holes
We are waiting on our DD, DSIL and Grandson to arrive at our beloved Lodge 
Plane is almost here!!


----------



## jimmytammy

CCV GV


----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## Granny

*Jimmy*...that Grand Villa is very cool!   Thanks for sharing the pictures, and I hope the balance of the trip with the whole family is great!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> View attachment 457143View attachment 457144View attachment 457145View attachment 457146View attachment 457147View attachment 457143View attachment 457144View attachment 457145View attachment 457146View attachment 457147View attachment 457143



Oh - jealous!  I think the CCV GV's are the most beautiful in DVC.  Well, from the pictures.  We've never had any luck in even looking at them when stopping by and asking.  Have fun!


----------



## jimmytammy

I think the thing I like least about the GV is this...having to leave it behind after only one night 
This place has spoiled us!  We got to see EWP with a great view and the MVMCP fireworks out our side windows
We are on the top floor which is wonderful!!
I can say we would(if we have enough points)stay here again


----------



## jimmytammy

Our DGS and maw maw Tammy at his 1st viewing of the tree
Views from GV
Fireworks view out the side window 
Granny, I need your assistance Again


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> CCV GV
> View attachment 457138View attachment 457139View attachment 457140View attachment 457141


I'm pretty sure that's my sofa


----------



## jimmytammy

twinklebug said:


> I'm pretty sure that's my sofa


I wish I had known in time, me and Casey could have grabbed it up for you before they kicked us out


----------



## jimmytammy

Our DGS in few random shots
His Dad and Casey went on the Diveguest at Epcot
And our 1 bed at VWL
we got a 1st floor 1st time ever and it faces the buses
No coffee drinking in our pjs on the porch this trip


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> Our meet at TL was awesome last night
> Starwind had to cut out before we could get this shot
> so here we are in all our glory
> Wilderness dad is front and center with his DW Toni and DS Jesse too his right
> Dana Corinne’s DH is just behind Jesse
> CaptD Casey is our DS and next to him is me, Jimmy, Tammy aka TammyNC is next to me and Corinne is next to Tammy
> View attachment 456726


I didn't break the camera?


----------



## twinklebug

Finishing up my packing.. I should be arriving in less than 12 hours. Kind of odd traveling alone. I'm so glad my boys are there already.



jimmytammy said:


> I wish I had known in time, me and Casey could have grabbed it up for you before they kicked us out


That's fine. WL isn't aware, and I'd like to keep it that way, that my goal is to move into one of those CC GV units. I'm doing so one piece of home at a time. Phase 1A has been achieved with the sofa... next up: the big old antique icebox. Now, if you would be so kind as to let me know which unit number that was I can be sure my minions sneak, I mean add it into the right room.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> And our 1 bed at VWL
> we got a 1st floor 1st time ever and it faces the buses
> No coffee drinking in our pjs on the porch this trip



Sorry Jimmy!  Since I booked the Cabin this year and forced them to give us a water view they may have been waiting for another groupie to give my normal room assignment to.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Granny, I need your assistance Again



Here you go..."straight" from* Jimmy*!    

_*Our DGS and maw maw Tammy at his 1st viewing of the tree*_





*Fireworks view out the side window *









and one more:


----------



## DVC Jen

sleepydog25 said:


> For the money, I'd go with DCL. Service is exemplary. Food quality is better overall. Service is topnotch. Entertainment is wonderful. Cast members are superb, and did I mention the service is fantastic? You likely have been on a cruise, so I may be preaching to the choir, but we've found our cruises to be a better experience than our park trips for the most part.




yes we have been on 4 so far.  2 on the Magic and 2 on the Fantasy.  Love DCL!


----------



## DVC Jen

Granny said:


> We aren't cruise people, so for our 30th anniversary last year we did a San Francisco - Aulani - Disneyland trip that was a lot of fun for the two of us.  Just tossing out an alternative if you are looking for a non-WDW trip.  A cruise sounds like a great way to celebrate the anniversary though.  Decisions, decisions!



We went to San Francisco for our Honeymoon!  We have talked about Aulani - but our girls would probably refuse to care for us in our "older" age if we went without them.


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for keeping me straight Granny


----------



## sleepydog25

Another slow day in VWLville, eh? I'll put a stop to that. . . 
1. We've been watching the Imagineering documentary segments with much amusement and enjoyment. Some of the images, especially the first two episodes, are truly remarkable. I read where the documentarian and her crew found thousands of archived video rolls and were able to digitalize those to show. They absolutely pop with color, and many of them are scenes and footage I've never seen before mostly because they hadn't been released. Stunning. 
2. We watched the latest episode tonight, and it involves much of the story behind Iger's rise to prominence and a turn by Disney to harness new technologies for newer and older rides. Again, it was fascinating, and to hear the emotion in the voices of many of the Imagineers and other creative talents as they recall what makes them happy will moisten your own eyes.
3. Still, when they were talking about how they can do so much with lighting and film and video now so that we're swept away by the illusion of magic made to seem real, I couldn't help but think and say aloud to *Luv*, "yet, they can't fix the leaning buildings and mountains in Soarin', can they?" How the heck did that ever make it by all the quality control folks, huh?  Bueller?

And finally. . .
4) The new points charts for 2021 have been leaked, released, are out, whatever. I haven't studied them closely beyond comparing the studio and 1BRs at VWL. First, for those who haven't seen them, there are now 7 seasons. That's right: 7. I'm sure this gives them more flexibility in changing point charts going forward. I'm sure that's good for them, but I'm unsure how that will turn out for us. Second, that being said, the point requirements seem to be very minor (again just looking at studios and 1BRs). Some dates that line up have remained the same. Some have risen a point per night. Some went down a point or two per night. Others went up a point or two for weekdays but went down on weekends. There was one set of dates, if I recall correctly, where weekends went up a few points per night, but it was for a short time, something like the three-week spring break timeframe. All in all, not as shocking as I fear it might get in future years. 

Okay, that's it for now. We drive to Disney late next week!


----------



## jimmytammy

How to wind down the WL way


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Sorry Jimmy!  Since I booked the Cabin this year and forced them to give us a water view they may have been waiting for another groupie to give my normal room assignment to.


 
We have been fortunate enough to land a few water views in our time, so I dont mind the bus side of the resort from time to time.  Bu this side of the resort, 1st floor, facing the walkway, its a nice view, but no privacy at all.  We dont even feel as if we can open curtains during day as folks passing by gander this way.  Not a huge issue, but nice mornings, we like to drink coffee on the porch.  

We laugh as my requests were this, 1st-high floor, 2nd-near elevator.  Dont really need an elevator on the 1st floor.  So asking for near elevator will go away as a request from now on


----------



## jimmytammy

We ate at Hollywood Brown Derby yesterday for the 1st time and really enjoyed it.  I had the famous Cobb Salad and grapefruit cake

We rode the Millennium Falcon the other day so once Paul(our DSIL)had the chance, I rode with him yesterday and got lucky as we both do it together in the single rider line.  He is a Star Wars fanatic so he was in heaven.

We rode the Skyliner from HS to CBR, then transferred top the Epcot line.  Very nice ride.  Got some shots of Guardians of the Galaxy ride building, Riviera Resort and the construction of the new Ratatouille ride in France


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> .
> 1. We've been watching the Imagineering documentary segments with much amusement and enjoyment. Some of the images, especially the first two episodes, are truly remarkable. I read where the documentarian and her crew found thousands of archived video rolls and were able to digitalize those to show. They absolutely pop with color, and many of them are scenes and footage I've never seen before mostly because they hadn't been released. Stunning.
> 2. We watched the latest episode tonight, and it involves much of the story behind Iger's rise to prominence and a turn by Disney to harness new technologies for newer and older rides. Again, it was fascinating, and to hear the emotion in the voices of many of the Imagineers and other creative talents as they recall what makes them happy will moisten your own eyes.
> 3. Still, when they were talking about how they can do so much with lighting and film and video now so that we're swept away by the illusion of magic made to seem real, I couldn't help but think and say aloud to *Luv*, "yet, they can't fix the leaning buildings and mountains in Soarin', can they?" How the heck did that ever make it by all the quality control folks, huh?  Bueller?



I've watched the first 3 episodes (Walt --- post-Walt --- Eisner/Wells.)  I agree that the footage is new, and the interviews with the Imagineers is great.  Especially when they show video of their younger selves with their voice and recollections of today.   A really good series...my understanding is that there will be 8 episodes in total?  I'm not rushing through them...just picking times when I know I can watch uninterrupted.   




> And finally. . .
> 4) The new points charts for 2021 have been leaked, released, are out, whatever. I haven't studied them closely beyond comparing the studio and 1BRs at VWL. First, for those who haven't seen them, there are now 7 seasons. That's right: 7. I'm sure this gives them more flexibility in changing point charts going forward. I'm sure that's good for them, but I'm unsure how that will turn out for us. Second, that being said, the point requirements seem to be very minor (again just looking at studios and 1BRs). Some dates that line up have remained the same. Some have risen a point per night. Some went down a point or two per night. Others went up a point or two for weekdays but went down on weekends. There was one set of dates, if I recall correctly, where weekends went up a few points per night, but it was for a short time, something like the three-week spring break timeframe. All in all, not as shocking as I fear it might get in future years.



*Sleepy.*..I was reading about the new point charts for 2021 yesterday.  As you indicate, there are 7 seasons...no names for the seasons any more.  And the only "lowest point" season time of the year is September 1-19.  The next lowest season is January 1-31, September 20-30, and December 1-23.    So the very popular early December has gone up a bit in points but is still in the lower point season time of the year.  I'll have to play with the chart to see how it impacts our usual trips as far as point usage goes.

The very good news is that Disney doesn't seem to have implemented the radical re-alignment of points that they tried to announce last year which would put a heavy penalty on studios and 1BR villas. 

One interesting note...VWL and CCV now do not share identical point charts.  I didn't delve into it much, but when I looked at the first season, I see a slightly different point schedule for CCV versus VWL.  This will be interesting to watch as it might increase competition for a reservation at either of them at the 7 month mark if it is during a time where that resort is lower points per night.  I can see someone booking VWL and then switching to CCV to save a few points, figuring the experience to be just about the same at either.   Or booking CCV and trying to switch to VWL for the same reason.

Here's a good article with details about the 2021 point charts:* DVC News: 2021 Point Charts*


----------



## Dizny Dad

It took a whole year for our first floor renovation, but I promised Granny a long time ago to share a picture or two.  Here is the place DiznyDi and I love to relax and review our day with each other.  The "Pot Clock" keep great time, a great place for an evening libation to rest, but it is nice to cover the clock and let the evening melt into the fire.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> One interesting note...VWL and CCV now do not share identical point charts.



Interesting!  I had wondered if they had diverged but hadn't compared yet.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> I've watched the first 3 episodes (Walt --- post-Walt --- Eisner/Wells.)  I agree that the footage is new, and the interviews with the Imagineers is great.  Especially when they show video of their younger selves with their voice and recollections of today.   A really good series...my understanding is that there will be 8 episodes in total?  I'm not rushing through them...just picking times when I know I can watch uninterrupted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sleepy.*..I was reading about the new point charts for 2021 yesterday.  As you indicate, there are 7 seasons...no names for the seasons any more.  And the only "lowest point" season time of the year is September 1-19.  The next lowest season is January 1-31, September 20-30, and December 1-23.    So the very popular early December has gone up a bit in points but is still in the lower point season time of the year.  I'll have to play with the chart to see how it impacts our usual trips as far as point usage goes.
> 
> The very good news is that Disney doesn't seem to have implemented the radical re-alignment of points that they tried to announce last year which would put a heavy penalty on studios and 1BR villas.
> 
> One interesting note...VWL and CCV now do not share identical point charts.  I didn't delve into it much, but when I looked at the first season, I see a slightly different point schedule for CCV versus VWL.  This will be interesting to watch as it might increase competition for a reservation at either of them at the 7 month mark if it is during a time where that resort is lower points per night.  I can see someone booking VWL and then switching to CCV to save a few points, figuring the experience to be just about the same at either.   Or booking CCV and trying to switch to VWL for the same reason.
> 
> Here's a good article with details about the 2021 point charts:* DVC News: 2021 Point Charts*


Yeah, the 1BRs and 2BRs went up slightly for the new 1-23 Dec timeframe, though it appears studios stayed the same. I didn't find any huge point swings, so that's heartening. I'm still a little gun shy with DVC, however. I've found they work to their advantage in every decision.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

On a short count down to my first New Years at WDW and each day tend to look at and tweak something or otherwise plan on packing etc.  BLT for the first part of the trip and then BWV for the second.

It's a sad day today though as my very beloved Auntie Godmother passed away yesterday.  I last visited her in October for her 91st BD.  She was my mothers twin sister and having her around after my mother passed away was like still having a bit of my mother.  Now it's a bit like losing my mother again.  It follows the loss of a favorite cousin last month and my sister is also in the final stages of kidney failure.  I shall be very happy to welcome a New Year.   This year has of course had lots of great things but my heart is heavy here at the end of it.  Sorry on the OT.


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> It took a whole year for our first floor renovation, but I promised Granny a long time ago to share a picture or two.  Here is the place DiznyDi and I love to relax and review our day with each other.  The "Pot Clock" keep great time, a great place for an evening libation to rest, but it is nice to cover the clock and let the evening melt into the fire.
> 
> View attachment 457885



*DDad*...wow, that's a beautiful spot for your home!  And yes, I can see you and Di enjoying many evenings by the fire.  And I have never heard of a "pot clock" but it looks very cool indeed!


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> On a short count down to my first New Years at WDW and each day tend to look at and tweak something or otherwise plan on packing etc.  BLT for the first part of the trip and then BWV for the second.
> 
> It's a sad day today though as my very beloved Auntie Godmother passed away yesterday.  I last visited her in October for her 91st BD.  She was my mothers twin sister and having her around after my mother passed away was like still having a bit of my mother.  Now it's a bit like losing my mother again.  It follows the loss of a favorite cousin last month and my sister is also in the final stages of kidney failure.  I shall be very happy to welcome a New Year.   This year has of course had lots of great things but my heart is heavy here at the end of it.  Sorry on the OT.



*Kathy.*..prayers going up for you and your family. I can see where a mother's twin sister passing can be extra traumatic. I wish you peace and happiness during the Christmas season...and of course nothing is really off topic for this group.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> *Kathy.*..prayers going up for you and your family. I can see where a mother's twin sister passing can be extra traumatic. I wish you peace and happiness during the Christmas season...and of course nothing is really off topic for this group.



Thank you Granny!


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Interesting!  I had wondered if they had diverged but hadn't compared yet.



Just looked at it again and it looks like they are no more than 1 point difference per night for any given time of the year.  And most nights seem to be the same.  Hardly worth the effort to make them different!

On the other hand, early December at VWL went up a couple of points per night for the 1BR but no change for the studios.  Nothing earth shattering on the first blush skim of the charts. 

Here's a nice comparison chart done by @jshadd .


----------



## TCRAIG

I reworked my numbers - our fall and December trips went up - May came down so all in all an overall wash but I need more BC and BLT points and less VGF.  I’m lucky that our WLV had enough ‘fluff’ to cover Dec...but fall (Oct- alternate between BLT and BC) doesn’t...


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> On a short count down to my first New Years at WDW and each day tend to look at and tweak something or otherwise plan on packing etc.  BLT for the first part of the trip and then BWV for the second.
> 
> It's a sad day today though as my very beloved Auntie Godmother passed away yesterday.  I last visited her in October for her 91st BD.  She was my mothers twin sister and having her around after my mother passed away was like still having a bit of my mother.  Now it's a bit like losing my mother again.  It follows the loss of a favorite cousin last month and my sister is also in the final stages of kidney failure.  I shall be very happy to welcome a New Year.   This year has of course had lots of great things but my heart is heavy here at the end of it.  Sorry on the OT.


Condolences and wishes for a better year to come. We hold the memories and use those to light our way moving forward. As *Granny* says, as family we're open to all manners of news, good and bad.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Condolences and wishes for a better year to come. We hold the memories and use those to light our way moving forward. As *Granny* says, as family we're open to all manners of news, good and bad.



Thank you Sleepy.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> * . . . . . . . . . I *have never heard of a "pot clock" . . . . . .



24" Cast Iron Pot with antique clock face.  Keeps great time . . .


----------



## bobbiwoz

Kathy, you and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## bobbiwoz

This morning these hawks greeted me as I enjoyed the view from VWL.


----------



## sleepydog25

bobbiwoz said:


> This morning these hawks greeted me as I enjoyed the view from VWL.
> 
> View attachment 458059


Reminds me of the time I was running along the bike path to FW a few years back, and I came across a hawk on the ground, just off the pathway. He had a field mouse in his talons and was just sitting there looking at me until I got within maybe 15 feet of him when he lifted off, prey in hand, er, talon. I fear all the building will eventually push out a lot of the wildlife in the area, especially with the "rehab facility" going up between FW and WL.


----------



## bobbiwoz

sleepydog25 said:


> Reminds me of the time I was running along the bike path to FW a few years back, and I came across a hawk on the ground, just off the pathway. He had a field mouse in his talons and was just sitting there looking at me until I got within maybe 15 feet of him when he lifted off, prey in hand, er, talon. I fear all the building will eventually push out a lot of the wildlife in the area, especially with the "rehab facility" going up between FW and WL.


One of my best memories from the path between VWL and the campground was when I saw a pileated woodpecker from the trail, road.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dad, that's a great looking room!  Love what you did and what a great place to wind the day down.  Reminiscent of winding a day down at the Carolewood Pacific Room


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT, saying prayers for you and your loved ones as you deal with so much these days. You have no reason to apologize on bringing your emotions our way.  We share it all here, including the sad times of our lives.  We are here for you in your time of need


----------



## jimmytammy

bobbiwoz said:


> One of my best memories from the path between VWL and the campground was when I saw a pileated woodpecker from the trail, road.


Bobbi, we are here at the Lodge until Sat.  If you have some time would love to meet up.  Our days are pretty full, especially with our 2 yr. old grandson in tow.  If you have some time Thurs PM or Fri PM to catch up, let me know!  Tonight, we are keeping him while Dad and Mom have some adult time at Le Cellier, so we will be busy until 9 I imagine


----------



## twokats

Kat, prayers for you and yours.  Sometimes the rain just pours on us.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thank you Bobbi, Jimmy and Kathy!


----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## Granny

*Jimmy*...looks like you're having another great trip!  Pictures of that Biergarten food is making me hungry!

Here's a little picture straightening.  First, the JT Gang hanging with the Big Cheese and Goofy...










I never get tired of seeing the VWL lobby in its Christmas splendor!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Granny, you are so right about seeing our lobby and the amazing tree!  I and my friends feel the same, we can never see it enough!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny, you are a wonderful guy for straightening out my messes


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Jimmy *- I just love the pictures you post!  And what great family group pictures!!
*Granny *- Thanks for the help - I was straining to enjoy the pics.
*Bobbi -* Thanks for sharing you view.


----------



## Dizny Dad

I hope this is OK to post . . .

Last week was a very straining week . . . DiznyDi was admitted to Univ. Hospital (Cleveland ~ 60 miles away) on Monday; my Mom passed away on Tuesday; my DD was admitted to the same Univ. Hospital on Friday.  Lots to do, lots of traveling.  DiznyDi & DD are in side by side rooms.  I stayed over at Univ. Hospital this pasted Friday and Sat. nights, and plan on repeating that this coming weekend if needed.  I went to the office all week; so much going on there.  I see retirement coming at me in just 4.5 months; the days seem to be flying by.  I'm fitting in Christmas celebration tasks as I can.  But in all of this, I really appreciate coming to this corner of the internet to find my friends and relax in the moment.  And I remain thankful in all things, as God is good; all the time.  

_Thank you friends_ for allowing me to vent; I have shared this with no one else.  Don't spread it around.


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> I hope this is OK to post . . .
> 
> Last week was a very straining week . . . DiznyDi was admitted to Univ. Hospital (Cleveland ~ 60 miles away) on Monday; my Mom passed away on Tuesday; my DD was admitted to the same Univ. Hospital on Friday.  Lots to do, lots of traveling.  DiznyDi & DD are in side by side rooms.  I stayed over at Univ. Hospital this pasted Friday and Sat. nights, and plan on repeating that this coming weekend if needed.  I went to the office all week; so much going on there.  I see retirement coming at me in just 4.5 months; the days seem to be flying by.  I'm fitting in Christmas celebration tasks as I can.  But in all of this, I really appreciate coming to this corner of the internet to find my friends and relax in the moment.  And I remain thankful in all things, as God is good; all the time.
> 
> _Thank you friends_ for allowing me to vent; I have shared this with no one else. Don't spread it around.



*Rich*....oh wow, you are getting hit from all sides!  Prayers for Di, your daughter and the repose of your Mom's soul as well as for you and your family.  Thank you for letting us know so Cindy and I can support in prayer.


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> I hope this is OK to post . . .
> 
> Last week was a very straining week . . . DiznyDi was admitted to Univ. Hospital (Cleveland ~ 60 miles away) on Monday; my Mom passed away on Tuesday; my DD was admitted to the same Univ. Hospital on Friday.  Lots to do, lots of traveling.  DiznyDi & DD are in side by side rooms.  I stayed over at Univ. Hospital this pasted Friday and Sat. nights, and plan on repeating that this coming weekend if needed.  I went to the office all week; so much going on there.  I see retirement coming at me in just 4.5 months; the days seem to be flying by.  I'm fitting in Christmas celebration tasks as I can.  But in all of this, I really appreciate coming to this corner of the internet to find my friends and relax in the moment.  And I remain thankful in all things, as God is good; all the time.
> 
> _Thank you friends_ for allowing me to vent; I have shared this with no one else. Don't spread it around.


Sympathy and condolences from us, *Dad*. This "corner of the internet" has always been, and always shall be, a respite for our woes, worries, and sorrows, as well as a place to share stories in better times. Peace be to you and yours.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> I hope this is OK to post . . .
> 
> Last week was a very straining week . . . DiznyDi was admitted to Univ. Hospital (Cleveland ~ 60 miles away) on Monday; my Mom passed away on Tuesday; my DD was admitted to the same Univ. Hospital on Friday.  Lots to do, lots of traveling.  DiznyDi & DD are in side by side rooms.  I stayed over at Univ. Hospital this pasted Friday and Sat. nights, and plan on repeating that this coming weekend if needed.  I went to the office all week; so much going on there.  I see retirement coming at me in just 4.5 months; the days seem to be flying by.  I'm fitting in Christmas celebration tasks as I can.  But in all of this, I really appreciate coming to this corner of the internet to find my friends and relax in the moment.  And I remain thankful in all things, as God is good; all the time.
> 
> _Thank you friends_ for allowing me to vent; I have shared this with no one else.  Don't spread it around.



My condolences on the passing of your mother and best wishes for Di and your daughter.   That's a very tough week for all of you.


----------



## jimmytammy

Rich, our thoughts and prayers for you at this time as your Mom goes on to a better place, and to be be with her loved ones.  She will be waiting for you on the other side, we have that knowledge through faith.  And for Diane and your DD, hopes and prayers for better health and better days ahead.


----------



## jimmytammy

I wanted to share with you folks a wonderful story that a lady bartender shared with us at Territory Lounge last night.  She was so nice, fits the TL/WL "mold" in our eyes and has been a nice spark and addition of folks we like to get to know at the Lodge.

A young lady at the bar walked away and told Brucie, the bartenders name, to have a good night.  Brucie replied, "every day is a blessing" then she told us, "seriously, every day is a blessing" as she proceeded to share her story.  For those of you who know me, I wear my heart on my sleeve, and I have to say, she had my eyes welling with tears before she was done.  

She told Tammy and me how she had a brain aneurism 3 years ago and she knew something was wrong.  She is very pain tolerant and she refused to let the paramedics help her in the ambulance.  Once admitted she was in hospital for 3.5 weeks, and in that time, 7 others in her surrounding area of the room died, and she says she knew they did, not because anyone shared it, but because she was caught between this life and beyond.  She saw them go.  She said her mom and dad, both deceased come to her every day to talk to her, she had an angel in her room and described her to a tee.  Said she was short, long brown hair, white blouse and white skirt.   

Her preacher came in to visit and she told him dont be coming in to read me my last rites, nmy angel is here to make sure I am fine and not ready to cross over.  She was determined to not!!  She made that very clear, she was not ready to go.  She asked if he saw her angel and he said where, right there she pointed and asked him aren't you a preacher, dont you see these things.  He said he believes in angels but cannot see them.  She calls the angel soapy because she smelled like soap.  To this day she smells soap from time to time and knows soapy is close by.  

She shared a lot more in a short time, but I nor Tammy have no reason not to believe her.  It was so vivid to her.  I told her she should write a book and share with the world.  She said she has just recently come to terms with it all and begun to share her story


----------



## twokats

Dizny Dad said:


> I hope this is OK to post . . .
> 
> Last week was a very straining week . . . DiznyDi was admitted to Univ. Hospital (Cleveland ~ 60 miles away) on Monday; my Mom passed away on Tuesday; my DD was admitted to the same Univ. Hospital on Friday.  Lots to do, lots of traveling.  DiznyDi & DD are in side by side rooms.  I stayed over at Univ. Hospital this pasted Friday and Sat. nights, and plan on repeating that this coming weekend if needed.  I went to the office all week; so much going on there.  I see retirement coming at me in just 4.5 months; the days seem to be flying by.  I'm fitting in Christmas celebration tasks as I can.  But in all of this, I really appreciate coming to this corner of the internet to find my friends and relax in the moment.  And I remain thankful in all things, as God is good; all the time.
> 
> _Thank you friends_ for allowing me to vent; I have shared this with no one else.  Don't spread it around.



DDad, Mine and Kati's thoughts and prayers are with you.  I have a feeling you will enjoy retirement as much as my husband does.  He calls it a vacation day every day!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Jimmy* . . . Dad passed in December of 2012, mom recently.  Both Mom and Dad talked about "Others" in the room; sometimes identifying them by name, other times just indicating that there were others in the room.  I understand they are there for comfort, as neither Mom or Dad expressed any fear or confusion about them.  I could never see them, but my faith knew they were there.

If you have never seen the movie _City of Angels _with Nicholas Cage, you may be surprised at the interesting concept it offers; kind of chilling actually.  Even tho I saw it years ago, I still think of Angels standing with us everywhere.  Strange movie it is . . . . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> *Jimmy* . . . Dad passed in December of 2012, mom recently.  Both Mom and Dad talked about "Others" in the room; sometimes identifying them by name, other times just indicating that there were others in the room.  I understand they are there for comfort, as neither Mom or Dad expressed any fear or confusion about them.  I could never see them, but my faith knew they were there.
> 
> If you have never seen the movie _City of Angels _with Nicholas Cage, you may be surprised at the interesting concept it offers; kind of chilling actually.  Even tho I saw it years ago, I still think of Angels standing with us everywhere.  Strange movie it is . . . . .


My MIL had severe pneumonia a few years ago, and she was put into an induced coma for a month.  To this day she can still describe vividly the angels she saw in her room.  And even after she came out of the coma, she still saw them, and spoke of them while we were there with her.  
I will have to check the movie out, thanks for sharing.
I read a book a few years back then saw the movie Heaven Is For Real about a little boy who passed for a brief moment but talked about all he saw in that time.  Great book, I highly recommend.  Movie is good too, but book is a must read IMO.


----------



## jimmytammy

As our trip winds down I wanted to share a few last shots of our lodge we all love so much
Tammy also wanted me to share a groupie shot from back in 2009 that popped up on her phone that was in the same week in that year.  It includes twokats and PrincessKat, DiznyDad and DiznyDi, Ranger Stan and Carolyn, teapot and Steve and our family
Wow what awesome memories!!


----------



## jimmytammy

One last thing I want to share then I will spare you folks all the “mushy” stuff.  I have needed my re-connection to the Lodge for way too long.  Not just a glancing look by passing all the great things we love about it after a quick boat trip over.  But soaking it all back in. It was needed much.  

So that’s not what I wanted to share but this was a small part of what made this trip extra special. 

 One, I got to meet Jack and Alan, the rangers.  Both are wanting the flag family back and encourage us to ask for it since new management is coming in.  Apparently they have heard a lot of flak from other lovers of the Lodge about that plus the changes at AP since the recently relocated manager came in and turned WL upside down.

Two, Ranger Jack told me that those who know her as Carolyn, Ranger Stans wife, comes by often to visit.  They refer to her as the 1st Lady of the Lodge!  A title well earned IMO as she was so willing to share Stan with us.

Jack and Alan are doing a good job filling the shoes of the man who set the standard.

I will close with this as my hours wind down.  I am so happy to be back in the place that holds so much of my heart.  It held it for a lot of different reasons.  You folks love of it has helped to keep my passion alive.  So I thank you for keeping it alive for me through our daily transactions here.


----------



## Ghostridethedolewhip

Staying in a 1 Bedroom at Boulder Ridge next week, so excited.  Stayed Copper Creek last year.  What is a good room request?  Want to be closer to elevators and nice view.


----------



## Granny

*Jimmy.*..thank you for the pictures.   Hard to believe that group picture is already 10 years old!  Everyone looks great, and I appreciate hearing your thoughts and feelings about our beloved Lodge.  I don't know that I've met Ranger Allan yet, but I've talked to Ranger Jack a couple of times and he seems much more at ease with the job.  I think the Lodge is in good hands there.

Since this was the glamour shot of the lobby tree, you know I just had to straighten it out!  



Thanks for the tip about Flag Family "complaints".  Hard to believe they are already turning over the position on resort GM...that lady (forget her name) wasn't there very long, was she?  If we ever get the name of the new person, I'll try to write to give some "suggestions" on Roaring Fork and Geyser Point.  And the Flag Family, of course.


----------



## Granny

Ghostridethedolewhip said:


> Staying in a 1 Bedroom at Boulder Ridge next week, so excited.  Stayed Copper Creek last year.  What is a good room request?  Want to be closer to elevators and nice view.



Hiya *Ghost*!  Based on what you say, I think you should request close to the elevators and lake side (odd number rooms).  It's a small resort, so even the furthest villa from the elevators isn't a long walk.  Enjoy the splendor of VWL at Christmas time!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Hard to believe they are already turning over the position on resort GM...that lady (forget her name) wasn't there very long, was she?  If we ever get the name of the new person,



lol - I met "that lady" on our visit during our CCV stay.  Seemed nice.  She was being proactive and reaching out about a hot water system leak they were dealing with to that section of cabins although it sounded like she might have gotten an earful or two while doing so.  Eh - the hot water was warm enough for the shower even if it wasn't HOT.  What was facinating was the work crew and how many of them were standing around the hole while one guy ran the escavator......  The job took 3, maybe 4 days by the time the filled the holes back in vs the 1 they originally notfied us of.

From afar it seems like there's a little_ too_ much movement in the management at Disney and a lot of the history or knowledge of certain areas gets left behind as they each step into their new spots and try and make it their own or leave their mark or whatever it is that upper management seems to take note of for further advancement.  About the time they start to get a better feel for a location they're moved.    Or maybe they put in for moving.  I really don't know what way it's driven but it seems like their never around long.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Hiya *Ghost*!  Based on what you say, I think you should request close to the elevators and lake side (odd number rooms).



Yep.  That's what I request.


----------



## sleepydog25

Ghostridethedolewhip said:


> Staying in a 1 Bedroom at Boulder Ridge next week, so excited.  Stayed Copper Creek last year.  What is a good room request?  Want to be closer to elevators and nice view.


Welcome, *Ghost*! I echo what *Granny *says about no room being far from the elevators as it is, indeed, a small resort. On the odd-numbered rooms side, you have lake and cabin views. On the even-numbered rooms side, you have trees. Each is level in its own way, though we do prefer lake views. We also like a higher floor, so we usually request "high floor, pool view." In theory, that puts you not only looking toward the lake but closer to the elevators. Truly, the only rooms with a less than relaxing view is down at the far end of the hallways where a handful of rooms are a bit close to the dreaded "dumpster view." Even those aren't awful, just less desirable.


KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yep.  That's what I request.


And I wish you non-*KAT *Moose dust (our version of pixie dust)  She has a poor history with getting lake side views. Long, funny story!  Seriously, you'll love VWL for the more classic Lodge vibe and the peacefulness and the roomier feel. The kitchen is an actual area vice the galley style that's in CCV. Just thinking about our home makes me wistful to be there. Wait! We will be!!  Yep, we'll be there in less than a week ourselves, though in a studio. Ahh, home sweet home!


----------



## bobbiwoz

My request was for an atrium two bedroom, but didn’t get it.  However we do have a lake view with the bonus of seeing some magnificent fireworks from Christmas party if we go to the rail of our balcony and look left.  So all was great.

My DH, Tom is on his way.  For him it was touch and go and did get his doctor permission to come just yesterday.  He broke his toe about three weeks ago, and it’s not getting better.  On Thursday, they did a radioactive white cell procedure and determined he does not have a bone infection.  Since we are hosting our wonderful neighbors from Ohio at Kidani and one son and family we are so grateful that his news was good.  Tom has to be better about wearing the sandal.


----------



## jimmytammy

Ranger Alan
He is a very nice bubbly kind of fellow
He is here on Sat-Sun.  If you have time he seems to like for folks to say hello


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Ranger Alan
> He is a very nice bubbly kind of fellow
> He is here on Sat-Sun.  If you have time he seems to like for folks to say hello


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Ranger Alan
> He is a very nice bubbly kind of fellow
> He is here on Sat-Sun.  If you have time he seems to like for folks to say hello
> View attachment 458663


I'm telling ya, that needs to be my next job. . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Me too Sleepy, I would love that in my retirement years 
Here are a few more shots before we depart
Casey got to meet up with his ol gal MT at the WCC.  We have been kidding him for years about her inviting him when he was 10 out to the pool at 4 when she got off work


----------



## sleepydog25

Okay, *JT*, let's you and me be the next pair of Rangers: Ranger Jimmy and Ranger Patrick. I say we start a petition now. Who's on board?!


----------



## Ghostridethedolewhip

sleepydog25 said:


> Welcome, *Ghost*! I echo what *Granny *says about no room being far from the elevators as it is, indeed, a small resort. On the odd-numbered rooms side, you have lake and cabin views. On the even-numbered rooms side, you have trees. Each is level in its own way, though we do prefer lake views. We also like a higher floor, so we usually request "high floor, pool view." In theory, that puts you not only looking toward the lake but closer to the elevators. Truly, the only rooms with a less than relaxing view is down at the far end of the hallways where a handful of rooms are a bit close to the dreaded "dumpster view." Even those aren't awful, just less desirable.
> And I wish you non-*KAT *Moose dust (our version of pixie dust)  She has a poor history with getting lake side views. Long, funny story!  Seriously, you'll love VWL for the more classic Lodge vibe and the peacefulness and the roomier feel. The kitchen is an actual area vice the galley style that's in CCV. Just thinking about our home makes me wistful to be there. Wait! We will be!!  Yep, we'll be there in less than a week ourselves, though in a studio. Ahh, home sweet home!


Thank you for the advice, I will be calling today.  Can’t wait for our stay.  Looking forward to breaking away for the time we are there and relaxing.  This time we can spend some time in the Boulder Ridge lobby area, the kids love playing games there.  Also I can enjoy my bourbon by those fires as well, I can make my way around the resort


----------



## sleepydog25

Ghostridethedolewhip said:


> Thank you for the advice, I will be calling today.  Can’t wait for our stay.  Looking forward to breaking away for the time we are there and relaxing.  This time we can spend some time in the Boulder Ridge lobby area, the kids love playing games there.  Also I can enjoy my bourbon by those fires as well, I can make my way around the resort


You had me at "bourbon."   Actually, I'm a wine guy by nature, though I do love the occasional single malt, most particularly Glenfiddich. Maybe we'll run into each other!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Me too Sleepy, I would love that in my retirement years
> Here are a few more shots before we depart
> Casey got to meet up with his ol gal MT at the WCC.  We have been kidding him for years about her inviting him when he was 10 out to the pool at 4 when she got off work



*Jimmy*...at this point, I think the WL Cast Members poke their partners in the ribs when they see you coming...."Look, there's that guy that loves the Lodge even more than we do!"...


----------



## Lakegirl

Dizny Dad said:


> It took a whole year for our first floor renovation, but I promised Granny a long time ago to share a picture or two.  Here is the place DiznyDi and I love to relax and review our day with each other.  The "Pot Clock" keep great time, a great place for an evening libation to rest, but it is nice to cover the clock and let the evening melt into the fire.
> 
> View attachment 457885


Absolutely beautiful!!! Looks like a great spot to end the day or begin it for that matter!!!


----------



## Lakegirl

KAT4DISNEY said:


> On a short count down to my first New Years at WDW and each day tend to look at and tweak something or otherwise plan on packing etc.  BLT for the first part of the trip and then BWV for the second.
> 
> It's a sad day today though as my very beloved Auntie Godmother passed away yesterday.  I last visited her in October for her 91st BD.  She was my mothers twin sister and having her around after my mother passed away was like still having a bit of my mother.  Now it's a bit like losing my mother again.  It follows the loss of a favorite cousin last month and my sister is also in the final stages of kidney failure.  I shall be very happy to welcome a New Year.   This year has of course had lots of great things but my heart is heavy here at the end of it.  Sorry on the OT.


So very sorry for all your loss.  This will be the second Christmas without my mom and it seems to be the hardest time of year for me without her.
Hoping 2020 brings all good things your wa.


----------



## Lakegirl

Dizny Dad said:


> I hope this is OK to post . . .
> 
> Last week was a very straining week . . . DiznyDi was admitted to Univ. Hospital (Cleveland ~ 60 miles away) on Monday; my Mom passed away on Tuesday; my DD was admitted to the same Univ. Hospital on Friday.  Lots to do, lots of traveling.  DiznyDi & DD are in side by side rooms.  I stayed over at Univ. Hospital this pasted Friday and Sat. nights, and plan on repeating that this coming weekend if needed.  I went to the office all week; so much going on there.  I see retirement coming at me in just 4.5 months; the days seem to be flying by.  I'm fitting in Christmas celebration tasks as I can.  But in all of this, I really appreciate coming to this corner of the internet to find my friends and relax in the moment.  And I remain thankful in all things, as God is good; all the time.
> 
> _Thank you friends_ for allowing me to vent; I have shared this with no one else.  Don't spread it around.


Prayers for your Family!!! Hoping for speedy recovery so they can be back at home soon.  So sorry about your mom.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Lakegirl said:


> So very sorry for all your loss.  This will be the second Christmas without my mom and it seems to be the hardest time of year for me without her.
> Hoping 2020 brings all good things your wa.



Thank you Lakegirl.  The holidays are times we typically spend with family and it is definitely a time you notice that empty spot more.  I wish you well during this season. 

Unfortunately as the year is ending we did lose my sister yesterday.  It's been a tough week but onward we go.


----------



## twinklebug

You're in my thoughts @KAT4DISNEY .  Our aunts have a way of sneaking into our hearts in an unexpected ways that we only notice when they're gone.
Sending love for your sister.
May the holidays be peaceful for all.


Sending love to you and your family @Dizny Dad.  Most heartfelt sorrow over the loss of your mom.
May the ladies heal and be released soon to rest at home - hospitals are good on care, but seem to have missed the memo that rest is a requirement for recovery.



jimmytammy said:


> View attachment 458197



JT, you almost caught my son, dil and me in this pic. We crossed in the background just a few moments after you took this 
While it may seem rude to walk by and not to stay and listen to the high school choir, we had just come from Jambo where we were treated to two sets. Little did I know the girls were headed the same way we were, and they beat us to WL. Had I known you'd be there I'd have waived and made a spectacle of myself.

... then we got stuck on the lake in a boat.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Unfortunately as the year is ending we did lose my sister yesterday.  It's been a tough week but onward we go.



Oh* Kathy*...I'm so sorry.  You can already predict that I'm going to say that I'm praying for you and your family, and you would be right.    I hope that Christmas finds you with some peace of mind and heart.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> You're in my thoughts @KAT4DISNEY .  Our aunts have a way of sneaking into our hearts in an unexpected ways that we only notice when they're gone.
> Sending love for your sister.
> May the holidays be peaceful for all.



Thank you Cindy.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Oh* Kathy*...I'm so sorry.  You can already predict that I'm going to say that I'm praying for you and your family, and you would be right.    I hope that Christmas finds you with some peace of mind and heart.



Thank you Tom.  There will be lots of rememberence and reflection this year.


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT, I can only say how sorry I am for your loss and I will be continuing to pray for you and your family as you deal with the grief these days.


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy, I think those names have a nice ring to them.  My DD said the other day that with me being somewhat short and for sure tubby around the middle, she thought I would look good rocking those shorts and high socks.  One things for sure, we would never get our costumes mixed up!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny, I think most CMs at WL may do just that, then run and hide!  
I would say I probably wore Ranger Jack out with questions this past week.  
I love meeting the folks whose faces are familiar time after time.  I had the chance to meet a couple of them who had been there for many years and love that they love being there.  Tells me its probably a pretty special place to be for work


----------



## bobbiwoz

I am so sorry KAT4DISNEY  You and you’re family are in my prayers.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> KAT, I can only say how sorry I am for your loss and I will be continuing to pray for you and your family as you deal with the grief these days.





bobbiwoz said:


> I am so sorry KAT4DISNEY  You and you’re family are in my prayers.



Thank you Jimmy and Bobbi.


----------



## DVC Jen

Dizny Dad said:


> I hope this is OK to post . . .
> 
> Last week was a very straining week . . . DiznyDi was admitted to Univ. Hospital (Cleveland ~ 60 miles away) on Monday; my Mom passed away on Tuesday; my DD was admitted to the same Univ. Hospital on Friday.  Lots to do, lots of traveling.  DiznyDi & DD are in side by side rooms.  I stayed over at Univ. Hospital this pasted Friday and Sat. nights, and plan on repeating that this coming weekend if needed.  I went to the office all week; so much going on there.  I see retirement coming at me in just 4.5 months; the days seem to be flying by.  I'm fitting in Christmas celebration tasks as I can.  But in all of this, I really appreciate coming to this corner of the internet to find my friends and relax in the moment.  And I remain thankful in all things, as God is good; all the time.
> 
> _Thank you friends_ for allowing me to vent; I have shared this with no one else.  Don't spread it around.




I am so sorry to hear about your Mom.  Hope DizneyDi and your daughter are feeling much better.


----------



## DVC Jen

@KAT4DISNEY  I am so sorry to hear about your loss as well.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DVC Jen said:


> @KAT4DISNEY  I am so sorry to hear about your loss as well.



Thank you Jen.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Sleepy, I think those names have a nice ring to them.  My DD said the other day that with me being somewhat short and for sure tubby around the middle, she thought I would look good rocking those shorts and high socks.  One things for sure, we would never get our costumes mixed up!


Umm, not doing the whole high socks thing--gonna be low cut crews/running socks and some Brooks brand shoe, my friend!


----------



## jimmytammy

Brooks sounds good to me, and I agree, lower the socks, the better.  We shall set a new trend where Rangers are concerned


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Umm, not doing the whole high socks thing--gonna be low cut crews/running socks and some Brooks brand shoe, my friend!





jimmytammy said:


> Brooks sounds good to me, and I agree, lower the socks, the better.  We shall set a new trend where Rangers are concerned



Yet if Disney management made those changes to the WL Rangers' uniform, you two would be the first to come here and complain about Disney not respecting the history and heritage of Wilderness Lodge!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Yet if Disney management made those changes to the WL Rangers' uniform, you two would be the first to come here and complain about Disney not respecting the history and heritage of Wilderness Lodge!


Do as I say not as I do?


----------



## twinklebug

Going through WL images both I and my DIL took on our recent trip and I noticed one which may or may not have a fellow groupie in it:
Hmmm Is he there, or did he move on?


----------



## twinklebug

Other highlights from our brief visit. (These are all from my DIL, until I figure out how to straighten out my images. It seems that even in paint the system keeps recognizing them as crooked and "fixes" them for me.)

Something I never noticed before is that the teepees on the main tree have a few different designs.


----------



## bluecastle

DiznyDad: What a week you had! I am so sorry for all that you've had to deal with and hope things turn around soon. This time of year is particularly hard to have any extra stress or sadness. Retirement will help as it allows more time to hang out here in this sanctuary.

KAT: So very sorry for your loss. Hope your family will find comfort in sharing memories of her.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Blue -* Thanks for the concern; As said, this is a pleasant corner of the internet to hide in; an easy place to share our tensions and surprises.
*Kat* - I am so sorry for your lose; such a hole in ones heart when a family member is missing.  My thoughts are with you this day.

Brought DiznyDi home from the hospital last night!  DD is still in with a number of things yet going on.  DD will be out for Christmas.  This is a particular hard time for DD to be tied up; Advent is obviously a VERY bust time for Pastors.  As both she and SIL, being Baptist Pastors, serve a local church together (cool set-up, huh!), which places a lot of burden on SIL to make sure all of the preparations and traditions are in place and happen!  The community of faith understands and all are very gracious in their forgiveness.


----------



## sleepydog25

We're packing! Technically, *Luv* is already packed and has been for several days. I'm still lagging, but it only takes me an hour or less to pack. Currently, 29F with wind chill in the teens, and it's only going to get colder tonight. We're going to leave early tomorrow to stay a night in Melbourne with my oldest daughter and her family. Then, it's on to VWL!  We'll try to check in from time to time, but I'm not good at posting pics on the fly. Once we return from our cruise, I'll be sure to load those and the other shots from our beloved home. Best wishes for great holiday season for all Groupies!


----------



## twokats

sleepydog25 said:


> We're packing! Technically, *Luv* is already packed and has been for several days. I'm still lagging, but it only takes me an hour or less to pack. Currently, 29F with wind chill in the teens, and it's only going to get colder tonight. We're going to leave early tomorrow to stay a night in Melbourne with my oldest daughter and her family. Then, it's on to VWL!  We'll try to check in from time to time, but I'm not good at posting pics on the fly. Once we return from our cruise, I'll be sure to load those and the other shots from our beloved home. Best wishes for great holiday season for all Groupies!



Have a magical trip and as everyone always says. . . take lots of pictures.


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy and Luv, hope you folks have a blast!!  When the holidays are behind us and spring starts to rear its head, we need to plan another meet up.  Maybe Greensboro-Winston Salem so we can get a bit closer to you guys.


----------



## jimmytammy

twinklebug said:


> Going through WL images both I and my DIL took on our recent trip and I noticed one which may or may not have a fellow groupie in it:
> Hmmm Is he there, or did he move on?
> I think I was standing just behind the pole near the fellow in the scooter on opposite side.  I remember him being just infant of me.  I had my Grandson in my arms
> Im sorry I missed you this trip twinkle.  I missed Bobbiwoz too.  I had all good intents to catch up with all you folks but once our 2 yr old GS rolled into town it was non stop keep up for us older folks and that's not a trip Im used to anymore
> 
> View attachment 459220


----------



## Dizny Dad

sleepydog25 said:


> We're packing! Technically, *Luv* is already packed and has been for several days. I'm still lagging,  . . . . . . . . . . . .



Seems pretty typical.  DiznyDi has stuff laid out a week ahead in the spare bedroom getting ready to pack for the trip.  I gather and pack the night before.  Maybe it is a testosterone thing . . .


----------



## twinklebug

Dizny Dad said:


> Seems pretty typical.  DiznyDi has stuff laid out a week ahead in the spare bedroom getting ready to pack for the trip.  I gather and pack the night before.  Maybe it is a testosterone thing . . .



You're not totally wrong. I still dream of the days when I could travel with just a carry on and tote. Almost did it this last trip, and then my son messaged me to pack and bring his full sized shampoo which he forgot to bring down. Sigh. It was nice to have the extra bag to bring home those extra Christmas gifts that were requested.

As a mom I feel it's part of the lifestyle to lay it all out ahead of time and be prepared.


----------



## Dizny Dad

twinklebug said:


> . . . . . . . . . I still dream of the days when I could travel with just a carry on and tote.  . . . . . . . . . As a mom I feel it's part of the lifestyle to lay it all out ahead of time and be prepared. . . .



That is one reason we love our Owner's Lockers; we pack clothing and few other seasonal requirements, but all toiletries, umbrellas, tools, cords, glasses, a Keurig (yes, a necessity), and other such stuff are already there at the Lodge just waiting to be let out of the box!

And I agree that _*Mom's always save the day*_, no matter how old a son or daughter gets!


----------



## sleepydog25

*Guess where?*


----------



## Dizny Dad

Thanks *Sleepy* . . . I'm still at the office . . .  . . Dang!


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> *Guess where?*
> View attachment 459817


Good ol Geyser Point.  I had a Bison burger there a few days ago and it was guh-oood


----------



## sleepydog25




----------



## sleepydog25

Been "home" for 36 hours now, and here are a few thoughts about not only the Lodge but entire Disney experience thus far. . .

*Good*
- Lobby and entire Lodge lovely as usual
- The gingerbread house is a superb addition
- The smells and music
- Overall CM experience has been pleasant

*Not so good*
- Not all CMs are put in a position to succeed, particularly servers and bell services
- Disney transportation
- Weather
- General room condition

More to follow when we return from our trip!


----------



## jimmytammy

Got a question:
We booked 3 nights as an add on at SSR for March before our move over to BLT

The only thing available was preferred category which is The Springs and Congress Park

We like the Grandstand area as it’s a bit removed from the hustle/bustle of the main area.  Don’t get me wrong, we love the front area as we enjoy Artist Pallete, the Turf Bar(me and Casey enjoy a spirited game of pool, geez, only takes us an hour to clear the boards=1gameyou think we would be better than that as a great uncle of mine was a pool shark and bested Willie Masconi and Minnesota Fats in their hay days, missed our gene pool I guess)
and proximity to boat to DS

So...my question is, preference of those who have stayed in the 2 preferred areas and why?

Going to put in requests for rooms so hoping for some feedback


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Been "home" for 36 hours now, and here are a few thoughts about not only the Lodge but entire Disney experience thus far. . .
> 
> More to follow when we return from our trip!



*Sleepy.*..looking forward to hearing more about your impressions of your latest stay.  



jimmytammy said:


> So...my question is, preference of those who have stayed in the 2 preferred areas and why?
> 
> Going to put in requests for rooms so hoping for some feedback



*Jimmy*...my personal preference would be to stay in Congress Park.    It makes for a really easy walk over to Disney Springs, it is pretty quiet, and generally has some pretty nice views of the water and Disney Springs.  Since you kind of like being away from the hustle and bustle, you might prefer it to the Springs...though in fairness I don't think that the Springs villas are right on top of the pool and general public areas where they would be affected by the noise. 

On the flip side, the nice part about the Springs is the easy access to Artist's Palette food/groceries.    

Unless proximity to the main pool or dining options is important, I think you might enjoy Congress Park a little more.  But you can't go too far wrong with either.


----------



## sleepydog25

*JT*, we vote for CP, as well. As *Granny* says, Congress Park is largely quiet and offers relatively quick access to Disney Springs. I don't know the current progress at SSR, but I believe most, if not all, the rooms at CP have been refurbished which might make a difference, as well. 

TRIP UPDATE: Without going into too much detail, we've had an enjoyable trip. Our most fun has come when we relax and soak in the ambiance. The parks? Meh. There seem to be fewer CMs overall, and many of them have been assigned very menial jobs or have overkill in a particular area. I'll pick on SWGE. There are no less than 4 CMs standing around holding a sign that says, "Keep Right," supposedly to help with traffic flow. First, people ignore them and the CMs don't make an attempt to stop them. Second, the foot traffic there while very busy, isn't substantially helped by the signs. On the "too many CMs" issue, when you do finally enter the Rise of the Resistance queue at your required boarding time, there were no less than a dozen CMs standing around to check you in, but the boarding groups aren't huge, and 4-5 CMs are all that are needed. Meantime, at other parks (though most noticeable at DHS), there are literally scores of CMs merely standing around watching people, I suppose for crowd control; however, the crowds haven't been monstrous (except at SWGE, perhaps), so you have CMs who are basically holding up lamp posts. It's just been an odd revelation.
FOOD: We've had only a single TS meal and that was breakfast at The Wave. Food at the lounges--our primary focus this trip it appears  --has been of slightly better quality than we remember most TS food. Further, ordering off the lounge menu offers solid portions for smaller prices which is easier on the pocketbook. For example, we ate at Nomad Lounge the other evening. I had the bread service which, while not as good as Sanaa, was still quite tasty and filling. *Luv* had a braised beef bowl that was excellent (if a bit milder than we appreciate). We each had 2 glasses of wine, and with our TIW card, we got out of there for under $80. The Wave was fine, and it's a bargain for Disney. We've also eaten at TL (ahh, the smoked mushroom bisque), the QS at Riviera, and the ABC Commissary, and Jock Lindsey's Bar among others. Again, the quality seems better and the prices make them seem like a veritable bargain. We're not huge eaters, so we can order small items and alcohol and feel full for roughly 2/3 of the price of a TS. 
AMBIANCE: This is my title for the overall feel of the resorts and parks. I will try to temper my remarks by saying it IS Christmas week, so it's going to be crowded. Only, it hasn't been unmanageable. It has been loud. In particular, and it pains me to say this, but the lobby of the main Lodge, in general, and Territory Lounge, in particular, are hugely noisy. . .especially once AP begins ramping up for dinner. The new gingerbread cabin is unique and a lovely addition, but choose the wrong time to see it, and it's swarming with people. Worse, as I feared, TL has become the unofficial family waiting area for those with AP Storybook reservations. We've been there twice--once at 4 and the second time around 8--and both times the Lounge was less than relaxing. It's no longer an adult area where you can relax and share a drink and some food in a laid back manner. It's full of families with all ages of kids waiting to get into AP. They pull together 2-3 tables, grab extra chairs, and are full of excitement to get to AP. I can no longer recommend TL as a quiet spot. . .at all. That aside, the VWL lobby and fireplaces are still, thankfully, quiet. 
ROOM: *KAT* would be proud! We requested high floor and lake side/pool view. We got 4th floor and the woods' side dumpster view. Well, it's not the dumpster but the drive for the dumpster and the linen collection/retrieval area. Room 4562. It's the very last room on the even side of the 4th floor. Now, we haven't been in the room except at night or quick stops in the afternoons, so no real issue. But, it ain't a good location. Further, it's dark in here. Anyone who hadn't stayed in VWL before and got this room, I would understand why they didn't like it. There are two small bed lamps on the headboard, one floor lamp, and light fixture over the TV, and they all have low output bulbs. One corner of the room is in near total darkness even with the lights on. And VWL has always been notorious for low lighting in the bathrooms. It's worse in here it seems. The furniture is looking a bit worn, especially the couch (there is no chair) which was cheap to begin with (last refurb) and looks akin to something you'd pay $30 for at a garage sale. It's by far the worst room we've ever had at WL, though we at least ARE at the best place to be for the holidays. 
WEATHER: Disney has no control here, no pull or leverage.  So, we've been dodging rain, especially yesterday, and temps have been in the low 70s and 60s with not much sun.Yesterday was the first day we needed ponchos, but we gave up on the parade and party last night as the rain kept coming in waves, and we'd put in a full day before the party at MK due to Rise of the Resistance (more on that later).

On the whole, we've enjoyed our times away from the parks more than our time in the parks. The former is relaxing and festive and full of the dreams we remember. The latter is getting less patron friendly and noisier and more expensive. Cheapest t-shirt? $29.99 Pullover? $45.99 Some light jackets and hoodies run close to $80. DHS is now a full-day park. . .if you only do Rise of the Resistance. Otherwise, it's not even a half day park since you can't get hardly any FPs anymore, and the standby wait times are insane. We got over to DHS at 7:07 yesterday and got Boarding #93. Wait times for standby for RnR, HM, TSM, and Slinky Dog were 50, 45, 70, and 100, respectively by 7:15, and they got worse within a half hour. You can do very little at DHS anymore due to the inability to FP more than maybe one thing. As a result, DHS felt like one giant waiting room--literally people are sitting and standing everywhere, mostly waiting to get into Rise or their lone FP or restaurant of choice. The walkways are actually quite manageable because everyone is sitting and waiting. It was an odd phenomenon. And one I expect we'll see at other parks as new rides are built. 

Hopefully, this post didn't seem to long or negative, as neither was my intent. I just tend to be honest in my evaluations and expectations. I have more to report on and discuss later, but for now, it's time to pack up our suitcases, get Starbucks, and get out of dodge to head for Port Canaveral and the Dream! *Merry Christmas, Groupies!*


----------



## bobbiwoz

Tom and I really like CP section of SSR.  I love the fact that even the pool has a terrific view of Disney Springs.  I’ve even walked to DS using the path.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Thanks *Sleepy* for the Trip Update . .the detail was fun to read. 

DiznyDi & I will be away from the ol' computers during the holidays, so I want to wish all of the Groupies a *Merry Christmas* & *Hanukkah Sameach* .

May God bless all of you and bring you closer to Him in 2020!


----------



## claire_ont

Merry Christmas / Happy Holidays everyone!  The lodge is one of my favorite places to be at Christmas.  I added on vWL after seeing pictures of the lodge decorated for Christmas one year.   I fell instantly in love and bought it without ever stepping foot inside of it.  To make sure I was doing the right thing, I came here and asked this group if I was making the right decision, and surprise, surprise, everyone here thought it was a GREAT idea.  I cannot say that I regretted the decision.

Unfortunately I will not be there this Christmas but with my family all home, Christmas in the land of ice and snow is wonderful, albeit cold!

My next trip to the lodge will be in February.  We will be there for just short of 2 weeks.  This will be my first stay there since Copper Creek opened.  We have visited and walked around the resort, just not stayed. I am very much looking forward to being back.  Both vWL and this group feel like home, even though I have not been at either much in the last few years.

This coming year will bring many changes for us.  My DH has been retired for a couple of years, and I will be retiring in April.  That will give us much more freedom for travel.  We will be on a budget, but with more time we can drive to Disney (a short 23 hour drive) and visit more frequently. I am very much looking forward to this.

Wishing everyone and their families and healthy and Happy New Year!


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Hopefully, this post didn't seem to long or negative, as neither was my intent. I just tend to be honest in my evaluations and expectations. I have more to report on and discuss later, but for now, it's time to pack up our suitcases, get Starbucks, and get out of dodge to head for Port Canaveral and the Dream! *Merry Christmas, Groupies!*



*Sleepy*...we always appreciate candor and honest opinions here.  In watching the "Imagineers" series, it is interesting to see how Disney swings back and forth between frugality and creativity in their parks.  It is really interesting to hear about the glut of CMs in one area and the scarcity in another.  I always thought Disney did a pretty good job staffing to the expected crowds.  



claire_ont said:


> This coming year will bring many changes for us.  My DH has been retired for a couple of years, and I will be retiring in April.  That will give us much more freedom for travel.  We will be on a budget, but with more time we can drive to Disney (a short 23 hour drive) and visit more frequently. I am very much looking forward to this.
> 
> Wishing everyone and their families and healthy and Happy New Year!



Hi *Claire*!! 

Glad that you stopped by, and it sounds like a lot of changes in the next several months.  And a trip to the Lodge in February sounds like the perfect pre-retirement trip to get you used to a little slower daily pace.    Thanks for letting us know how you are doing.


----------



## Granny

*A very Merry Christmas to all....*








*Wishing all Groupies a joyous Christmas that brings peace in your hearts.  *







​


----------



## TCRAIG

Merry Christmas to All!


----------



## twinklebug

*Merry Christmas all! May the air be filled with joy, dreams and a grand dose of love.*


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny, Sleepy and Bobbi, thanks for the unanimous recommendations of Congress Park.  We went online and put in our requests.  We never going wrong here asking for advice!


----------



## jimmytammy

Merry Christmas To One And All!!!!


----------



## MJ NH

Merry Christmas to you as well!


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Merry Christmas To One And All!!!!



Yes, Merry Christmas to Groupies one and all, old and new.

Looking back a page, how wonderful to see old friends.  I had to stop by and say HI.


----------



## wildernessDad

Merry Christmas, everybody!  I hope your day goes well.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bluecastle said:


> KAT: So very sorry for your loss. Hope your family will find comfort in sharing memories of her.





Dizny Dad said:


> *Kat* - I am so sorry for your lose; such a hole in ones heart when a family member is missing.  My thoughts are with you this day.



Thank you bluecastle and DDad.  

Ugg this is really a tough Christmas.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> ROOM: *KAT* would be proud! We requested high floor and lake side/pool view. We got 4th floor and the woods' side dumpster view. Well, it's not the dumpster but the drive for the dumpster and the linen collection/retrieval area. Room 4562. It's the very last room on the even side of the 4th floor. Now, we haven't been in the room except at night or quick stops in the afternoons, so no real issue. But, it ain't a good location.



Welcome to the dark(woods) side!   
It's been a rather limited membership here with the Groupies but we seem to be expanding our club.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Wishing all a Merry Christmas!  *


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> Yes, Merry Christmas to Groupies one and all, old and new.
> 
> Looking back a page, how wonderful to see old friends.  I had to stop by and say HI.



And we're so glad that you did, Barb.  Hope all is well with you and your family, and a very Merry Christmas to you too.


----------



## Starwind

Wishing everyone a very Merry Christmas and happy holiday season !!


----------



## claire_ont

I hope everyone had a Merry Christmas.  I was blessed this year with the both the girls home for Christmas.


----------



## sleepydog25

Hello, Groupies! Just a quick check in from AKL, Club Level. We got off the _Dream_ early this morning, checked in here, headed to MK for the noon Christmas parade (a bonus--we saw the Iowa State and Notre Dame marching bands lead off before the main event!), and then did Jaleo in DS for lunch--very good! We got a room ready around 2 p.m., and we've been hanging out here since about 3:30, filling up on the goodies just steps from our room: wines, cheeses, dips, wraps, butter chicken, eggplant tapenade, tomato soup with paneer cheese, and tons more. We are getting our DVC "monies" worth.  MK has EMH tonight, but it's raining on and off (a theme for our entire trip), and we may not venture out again. More from our cruise later. At some point, I'll do a full on review of everything, too.

Hope all the Groupies had a great Christmas and that you'll have wonderful new years ahead.
Slainte!


----------



## sleepydog25

Sorry for twisted picture, but....
Where in the World are we? That question no one should miss. BUT, where exactly are we?

And with this post, we are headed out from Disney for good this trip...


----------



## Granny

To make Sleepy's challenge a little easier...where exactly is this?




I'll vote for the balcony of the Boat House?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

On the bus heading to BLT!  This was a fun start on the first "ride" you get when you fly into Orlando.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> On the bus heading to BLT!  This was a fun start on the first "ride" you get when you fly into Orlando. View attachment 461055



Wow, those Disney marketers are everywhere!  They are really big on those big wraps these days, aren't they?

Have a fun trip!


----------



## Granny

Okay, we have a winner for the "Least Surprising News" of the decade.  And the winner is....

Best DVC Resort for Christmas       [discussion starts about 1 minute 20 seconds into the video]

Of course it is Wilderness Lodge!  Not surprising except that in the poll taken by Pete, 58% of the vote came in for Wilderness Lodge!  Next closest was Grand Floridian with 14%.

The only real surprise is the margin since so many people just vote for their home resorts in these kind of polls.  Looks like people actually answered this one truthfully!


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> Hello, Groupies! Just a quick check in from AKL, Club Level. We got off the _Dream_ early this morning, checked in here, headed to MK for the noon Christmas parade (a bonus--we saw the Iowa State and Notre Dame marching bands lead off before the main event!), and then did Jaleo in DS for lunch--very good! We got a room ready around 2 p.m., and we've been hanging out here since about 3:30, filling up on the goodies just steps from our room: wines, cheeses, dips, wraps, butter chicken, eggplant tapenade, tomato soup with paneer cheese, and tons more. We are getting our DVC "monies" worth.



AKV is amazing by itself, even in a standard view room, but Club level spoils us. The staff there is awesome too. Wish I could recall the name of the elderly gentleman who wanders about giving out stickers and character photos to the kids. While my boys are no longer kids, he had us all laughing and smiling. You wouldn't have happened to run into him and remember his name would you? I'd like to write a thank you note to him for making our stay very memorable.


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> AKV is amazing by itself, even in a standard view room, but Club level spoils us. The staff there is awesome too. Wish I could recall the name of the elderly gentleman who wanders about giving out stickers and character photos to the kids. While my boys are no longer kids, he had us all laughing and smiling. You wouldn't have happened to run into him and remember his name would you? I'd like to write a thank you note to him for making our stay very memorable.


Afraid not. The only staff with whom we dealt were at the check-in desks and the attendants in the food area. As we were only there one night, we got little chance to explore much, though we've stayed there before and visit often so we're familiar with the resort. We spent a few hours at MK in order to get good spots for the noon Christmas parade, too. Unfortunately, after the parade, the rains came back. . .which was the primary theme of our entire vacation. But, that's another story. . .


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> To make Sleepy's challenge a little easier...where exactly is this?
> 
> View attachment 460937
> 
> 
> I'll vote for the balcony of the Boat House?


Nope. For a hint, this spot is located near the Orange Garage and is near and dear to our morning routine while at the World. . .


----------



## claire_ont

twinklebug said:


> AKV is amazing by itself, even in a standard view room, but Club level spoils us. The staff there is awesome too.



We really enjoy Club level at AKV, but it has been a while since we stayed there. I am hoping to book AKV Concierge for a couple of nights next December. It can be challenging to get it, but if I don't, I am more than OK with a savanna view room.  I love early December stays when the parks and resorts are decorated for Christmas.


----------



## Lakegirl

claire_ont said:


> Merry Christmas / Happy Holidays everyone!  The lodge is one of my favorite places to be at Christmas.  I added on vWL after seeing pictures of the lodge decorated for Christmas one year.   I fell instantly in love and bought it without ever stepping foot inside of it.  To make sure I was doing the right thing, I came here and asked this group if I was making the right decision, and surprise, surprise, everyone here thought it was a GREAT idea.  I cannot say that I regretted the decision.
> 
> Unfortunately I will not be there this Christmas but with my family all home, Christmas in the land of ice and snow is wonderful, albeit cold!
> 
> My next trip to the lodge will be in February.  We will be there for just short of 2 weeks.  This will be my first stay there since Copper Creek opened.  We have visited and walked around the resort, just not stayed. I am very much looking forward to being back.  Both vWL and this group feel like home, even though I have not been at either much in the last few years.
> 
> This coming year will bring many changes for us.  My DH has been retired for a couple of years, and I will be retiring in April.  That will give us much more freedom for travel.  We will be on a budget, but with more time we can drive to Disney (a short 23 hour drive) and visit more frequently. I am very much looking forward to this.
> 
> Wishing everyone and their families and healthy and Happy New Year!


Congratulations on the upcoming retirement!!! Exciting times ahead for you.


----------



## jimmytammy

For those who have Disney plus
Please watch Togo
It’s an awesome movie


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> For those who have Disney plus
> Please watch Togo
> It’s an awesome movie



is it a movie about ordering take out food?


----------



## sleepydog25

Well, we made it back from our Days of Eeyore trip. I'll explain more about that later, though you may be able to guess what that title means. Traffic coming back was thick, though flowing at top speeds for most of the way through FL and GA (I was largely set at 78 on the cruise control and being passed routinely). Once we got close to the GA/SC state line, the traffic got even more congested and the slowing began--I was lucky to top 50. I noticed the same thing on the other side as folks headed south. Literally, a couple of miles past the state lines, I-95 locked up in both directions, cars crawling forward, stopping, then crawling for 100 feet then stopping. We made it about three miles like that which took about 20 minutes. Not a fan. Our exit to I-26 was over 80 miles farther north on I-95, and signs were warning "Heavy traffic; expect major delays." Catching a slow-footed driver in the right lane, we swerved and made the exit 5 ramp, determined to find our way through backroads

Fortunately, we always keep an at atlas with all the U.S. state maps, so we pulled that bad boy out. The GPS on our vehicle and our phones, all wanted us to take feeder roads BACK to I-95, so they were no help. That's why it's important to know how to read a map (daughter, are you listening?). We charted our course that, in essence, completed the third wall of a triangle with I-95 and I-26 being the first two. I kid you not, the first 10-15 miles of our drive out of whatever tiny town that was had us swimming upstream--the single lane headed toward where we exited was bumper to bumper and moving slowly. Obviously, I-95 was grinding to a standstill headed south, as well, as these were drivers who got off the interstate hoping to catch a short cut. . .only it wasn't working out for them. I can only imagine their frustrations at having left one rolling parking lot for another one. 

On the other hand, we had free sailing. Literally, no one else was behind or in front of us except the occasional local vehicle. We worked our way toward I-26 (about 30 miles northwest of the 95/26 junction) and made it without incidence, averaging about 55. Once back on our intended route, traffic was heavy but flowing at normal speeds. Was it a good decision? Did I-95 eventually open up past that exit 5 we took? We might never have known, except. . .

An hour after hitting I-26, a pickup truck came blazing by us doing what must have been 85-90 mph (I was at 75). I had seen this truck before as it was quite distinctive: jacked up high, sitting on a set of outsized tires, flared fender wells, a Harley strapped into the bed, and a drop-down trailer hitch (since the frame sat so high). Where had I seen it? Back in GA about an hour before we came to the standstill at the state line--it had zipped past us then, and we never saw it again. . .until now. So, our gambit had paid off! Never underestimate the power of paper, folks. Old school does work. And when the zombie apocalypse happens, we'll be ready.    To paraphrase a current idiom, "Way to go, Boomer!"

I'll post more pics and some thoughts about our entire trip in the coming days. For now, we're happy to be home.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> is it a movie about ordering take out food?


It’s actually about a pick up order


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> For those who have Disney plus
> Please watch Togo
> It’s an awesome movie



Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## twokats

Happy New Year!!!!!


----------



## twokats

I hope all the groupies had a very Merry Christmas and that you have a very Magical New Year!


----------



## jimmytammy

*Happy New Year!!!!*


----------



## Granny




----------



## claire_ont

Wishing one an all a Happy and Healthy New Year, filled with love and Disney!


----------



## sleepydog25

Whew! We were at the fold, so I'm glad I checked. 

*A quick review of our trip*
- 1 day in Melbourne to visit family
- 3 days in Disney at VWL (studio) to enjoy the lights, a Mickey party, and soak up the ambiance of the Lodge
- 4 days on a Merrytime Christmas cruise on the Dream
- 1 day at AKL CL
- 1 day in Melbourne mostly to look at various areas and their associated house costs 
*Highlights from Disney parks/resorts*
- The Lodge, despite how crowded it was, and seeing the marvelous tree
- The gingerbread house addition
- The VWL lobby and its serenity (even though the lobby fireplace wasn't lit our last day there)
- Seeing the Christmas parade at a GREAT location on Main Street, albeit during the day
- The lights at FW which we saw on a sleigh ride 
- Our meals in the lounges, particularly Nomad and Jock Lindsay's 
- The decorations at MK and DHS, the latter actually has a better holiday feel to it if I'm honest
- Rise of the Resistance, a highlight in that we actually rode a brand new, hard to get ride
- The wine at AKL CL lounge--a very nice white and lovely red, both from S. Africa which is a gem of a wine region
- The butter chicken they served at the AKL CL the one night we were there
*Highlights from the cruise*
- Our room steward was topnotch
- The over-sized veranda in our stateroom--had to be at least 100-120 sq feet. (Room 10658)
- The beauty of the Dream
- The huge gingerbread house in the atrium which you could smell walking down the main passages on the atrium level
- Getting to see all three new(er) Disney movies: Maleficent 2, Frozen 2, and SW: Rise of Skywalker
- Palo and Remy dinners
- Walking the Castaway Cay 5K in the sun (more on that in a moment) 

I'll post disappointments in a second note. . .


----------



## sleepydog25

My follow on post. . .
*Disappointments from Disney parks/resorts*
- CMs were beleaguered by the crowds. While we didn't witness any rude behavior, we didn't see a lot of magical moments, either.
- Food quality seems to have dipped again. We had a few tasty things, again mostly at the lounges which offer the best bang for your buck, too. 
- Sleigh ride. While the lights were gorgeous at FW, the ride itself was disappointing. Was supposed to last half an hour but was barely 20 minutes. We arrived at FW via boat from WL at 7:50 p.m. with ride beginning at 8:30. Well, unknown to us, Disney switched the location to the Trading Post area which can only be accessed by bus. We had to ask four different CMs where we needed to go to catch said bus before getting the correct answer. Once there, we ran afoul of the crowd that had just let out for HDDR, and the bus stop was packed. They hadn't seen a bus heading where most needed to go (the Purple bus) in 45 minutes claimed one man. The next bus up was Yellow (which we needed), so we got on. However, that same gentleman then proceeded to forcefully state to the bus driver about how long the group had waited. I can't say as I blamed him. The bus driver called a supervisor, yada, yada, then finally left. And we were already by that time late for  our ride. She then proceeds to go right by the drop off point, so we mentioned it to her, and she turned around. We arrived 10 minutes late for our ride, and I guess they took that 10 minutes away from us.
- Crowds at DHS. It's festive there but the whole park felt like a giant emergency waiting room. Many hang around waiting for RotR, and many others wait around for the lone FP or two they can muster at the newly minted, mostly Tier 1 rides. Everyone else is in line to ride said attractions with waits ranging from 50-90 minutes at 7:30 in the morning! I like DHS a lot, always have since it has two of my fave rides, RnR and ToT. But, it's a total dud now unless you don't mind waiting and sitting and dodging people. 
- Rain. Not Disney's fault, but it rained every single day, and was gloomy when not raining. Washed us out of our Mickey Christmas party as it was pouring and we just didn't feel as though we could last in that environment with the cruise starting the next day. 
- VWL room. As mentioned earlier, we got the very last room on the even side, so the Linen Loading View, second only to the dumpster. That wasn't so bad, but the room was dark, darker than we recall. And it seemed spartan, somehow, with the couch looking as though it had seen much better days. Given we saw little sunshine didn't help, either. 
- Overall cleanliness, especially bathrooms. Some were in terrible shape, but it seems clear that labor cutbacks are real. 
- Bell Services. Honestly, they get an F, and this spans more than one resort. We pulled up to the Lodge and no bell services, just valet types. We waited 10 minutes and saw no one. One of the valets wound up helping us. Every time we came through the main entrance, we saw no bell service CMs, including when we checked out. Same thing at CR when we went there for breakfast one day and at AKL. We had to hunt for a CM to help us with the CL check-in. She said they used to have two full-time CL CMs but that had been reduced to one, and that person only worked the hours between 10 and 2. Not good.
- RotR: Not a bad attraction, but not worth waiting 7.5 hours for, even if you can go off and do things while waiting. 
*Disappointments from Dream*
- Food at Cabana's. It has been better. They still have a huge buffet, but they switched some things which likely saved money but also lowered the quality, such as the lamb chops, the Mickey waffles consistency, and the pasta options. 
- Food at rotational restaurants. Granted, we only hit one, but the food seemed clumpy and uninspired. Perhaps the weather was getting to us. 
- Overall CM friendliness. Again, perhaps it was the holiday frenzy, but the CMs were less engaging this time around (our 5th cruise). Very peremptory service in many instances. 
- Mixology. No longer recommend this activity which has been on of our faves. According to the CM who headed the class, Disney decreed a few months ago--again, we hadn't been told or we would have cancelled--that no one but employees behind the bar. So, we wound up sitting on couches, listening how to make a drink instead of making it, and then being served the drinks. Rather boring though a good deal if you like to drink.   
- Rain. Again, it's just nature happening, but it followed us except our Castaway Cay day when it was mostly sunny until that evening. 
- The systems that produced the rains gave us 6-8 seas the entire voyage. We don't get seasick, but it does get annoying having to sway and roll and vibrate all day and night long. I felt it for 36 hours after we got off the ship! 
- Oh, this is a positive I forgot: Senses Spa. We got the couples package for $129 for the entire cruise, and it was worth it. Uncrowded hot tubs, rain forest showers, saunas. Loved it!

Okay, I've blabbed long enough. We had a lot of fun experiences, but I will say that this was not a trip we'll look back on particularly fondly. I think our expectations were too high, frankly, and the weather dampened our mood more than we should have allowed it to do. On to the new year, 'cause we're going back in March!


----------



## twinklebug

Attempting to put together a stay (1-8) for next December at AKV. So far it's pretty piecemeal as I have no idea if I'm trying for a 1 br or 2 studios. Somehow it always works out in the end. I'd change it up for VWL-BR in a heartbeat if I could, it's been around 4 or 5 years since our last stay.

Anyone else working on theirs? I glanced at VWL-BR and saw there seems to be walking going on with the studios. Is this typical of December?


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> Attempting to put together a stay (1-8) for next December at AKV. So far it's pretty piecemeal as I have no idea if I'm trying for a 1 br or 2 studios. Somehow it always works out in the end. I'd change it up for VWL-BR in a heartbeat if I could, it's been around 4 or 5 years since our last stay.
> 
> Anyone else working on theirs? I glanced at VWL-BR and saw there seems to be walking going on with the studios. Is this typical of December?



*Cindy*...I think it is very typical that studios are being walked at all sorts of times of the year, but especially in those high DVC demand times such as the first half of December.   I think a significant number of members have taken up this walking practice out of sheer need.  I'm surprised that AKV is booking up so quickly but this demand time of the year seems to be getting bigger and bigger.  It will be interesting to see if the new point charts for 2021 will help as this period will no longer be in the lowest point time of the year (it will still be 2nd lowest out of 7 though).  

I will be booking a 1BR for that time so usually not so difficult at the 11 month mark.   I will be very frustrated if I have trouble with that, but historically 1BR is the least demanded type of villa and most frequently available.  

Good luck to you and all Groupies trying to book that time of year!


----------



## Granny

*Sleepy.*..thank you for the detailed impressions of your recent trip.  I find them to be valuable and honest appraisals.



sleepydog25 said:


> - Rain. Not Disney's fault, but it rained every single day, and was gloomy when not raining. Washed us out of our Mickey Christmas party as it was pouring and we just didn't feel as though we could last in that environment with the cruise starting the next day.



I know exactly what you mean.  We had a trip last year with several days of rain, and yes it did affect our daily routine and enjoyment of the trip.   I remember that I kept thinking of how sorry I felt for people who had planned a "once in a lifetime" trip and wound up with constant rain.  They were easy to pick out....matching t-shirts and ponchos....they just weren't going to be denied their fun!  I know this applies to many frequent-trip visitors too but some people looked even a little more determined, and I can't say that I blame them one bit.



> - VWL room. As mentioned earlier, we got the very last room on the even side, so the Linen Loading View, second only to the dumpster. That wasn't so bad, but the room was dark, darker than we recall. And it seemed spartan, somehow, with the couch looking as though it had seen much better days. Given we saw little sunshine didn't help, either.



I think VWL is on the list for the next full refurbishment.  I am surprised since it doesn't seem that long since the last one.  Hopefully it won't hit our dues...management seemed to indicate that OKW got hit with the 8% dues increase this year in large part because they had depleted their reserves with the refurbishment. 



> - Overall cleanliness, especially bathrooms. Some were in terrible shape, but it seems clear that labor cutbacks are real.
> 
> ...-he said they used to have two full-time CL CMs but that had been reduced to one, and that person only worked the hours between 10 and 2. Not good.



I am afraid that this was inevitable.  I can't see how Disney could absorb a 50% increase in labor costs over three years....yes, they have increased pricing on all services but that's still a huge pill to take and Disney will always try to create a balance between service and cost.  And until the service reductions cut into attendance, they will probably think that they are okay.    They are also balancing the huge park investments of the past few years with cost reductions elsewhere.  Those same investments can alleviate some of the other issues....ie, does the immense popularity of the new Star Wars land and attractions offset some concerns about bathroom cleanliness, etc? 

Disney does a ton of guest polling, and my thought is that if people are generally satisfied with their trip, Disney will continue with the status quo.



> Okay, I've blabbed long enough. We had a lot of fun experiences, but I will say that this was not a trip we'll look back on particularly fondly. I think our expectations were too high, frankly, and the weather dampened our mood more than we should have allowed it to do. On to the new year, 'cause we're going back in March!



As I said, the weather is a real factor in our enjoyment.  On our October trip a few months ago, it was over 90 degrees on 7 of the 8 days we were there.   Just made for hot days and cut down our park time. 

Having said all that, we too are looking forward to our trip in May!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> *Sleepy.*..thank you for the detailed impressions of your recent trip.  I find them to be valuable and honest appraisals.
> 
> 
> 
> I know exactly what you mean.  We had a trip last year with several days of rain, and yes it did affect our daily routine and enjoyment of the trip.   I remember that I kept thinking of how sorry I felt for people who had planned a "once in a lifetime" trip and wound up with constant rain.  They were easy to pick out....matching t-shirts and ponchos....they just weren't going to be denied their fun!  I know this applies to many frequent-trip visitors too but some people looked even a little more determined, and I can't say that I blame them one bit.
> 
> 
> 
> I think VWL is on the list for the next full refurbishment.  I am surprised since it doesn't seem that long since the last one.  Hopefully it won't hit our dues...management seemed to indicate that OKW got hit with the 8% dues increase this year in large part because they had depleted their reserves with the refurbishment.
> 
> 
> 
> I am afraid that this was inevitable.  I can't see how Disney could absorb a 50% increase in labor costs over three years....yes, they have increased pricing on all services but that's still a huge pill to take and Disney will always try to create a balance between service and cost.  And until the service reductions cut into attendance, they will probably think that they are okay.    They are also balancing the huge park investments of the past few years with cost reductions elsewhere.  Those same investments can alleviate some of the other issues....ie, does the immense popularity of the new Star Wars land and attractions offset some concerns about bathroom cleanliness, etc?
> 
> Disney does a ton of guest polling, and my thought is that if people are generally satisfied with their trip, Disney will continue with the status quo.
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, the weather is a real factor in our enjoyment.  On our October trip a few months ago, it was over 90 degrees on 7 of the 8 days we were there.   Just made for hot days and cut down our park time.
> 
> Having said all that, we too are looking forward to our trip in May!


Thanks, *Granny*, for your always reasoned and reasonable look at things Disney. Yes, I agree that Disney is counterbalancing costs and future costs against what customers will take and still be satisfied. I do feel rather like that's the frog in the pot of water story to an extent. We don't know what we're missing as the cuts take hold very gradually. How easy is it to compare 2019 to 2009? Not easy at all, so we accept the inevitable. What I fear most is that Disney is losing the one thing that truly stood them apart from other theme park mega-corporations: untouchable customer service. While newbies go for the once-in-a-lifetime trips don't know any better, those who have been going a long time see the difference, and they've been the core supporting Disney's meteoric growth. Will that catch up to the Mouse in the future? Remains to be seen. As for the rain, it's simply a fact I ain't a young, spry fellow anymore and my tolerance for things like bumming around in the rain all day has plummeted. And that's got nothing to do with Disney!


----------



## claire_ont

sleepydog25 said:


> Thanks, *Granny*, for your always reasoned and reasonable look at things Disney. Yes, I agree that Disney is counterbalancing costs and future costs against what customers will take and still be satisfied. I do feel rather like that's the frog in the pot of water story to an extent. We don't know what we're missing as the cuts take hold very gradually. How easy is it to compare 2019 to 2009? Not easy at all, so we accept the inevitable. What I fear most is that Disney is losing the one thing that truly stood them apart from other theme park mega-corporations: untouchable customer service. While newbies go for the once-in-a-lifetime trips don't know any better, those who have been going a long time see the difference, and they've been the core supporting Disney's meteoric growth. Will that catch up to the Mouse in the future? Remains to be seen. As for the rain, it's simply a fact I ain't a young, spry fellow anymore and my tolerance for things like bumming around in the rain all day has plummeted. And that's got nothing to do with Disney!



Sleepy - I agree that it is like a frog in the boiling water.  I was discussing this very topic with my husband the other night. Comparing when we first started going, to now, Disney has changed.  The crowds have grown significantly. The CMs are still wonderful, but there are fewer of them and with the increase in crowds, they are getting harder to find. We notice those changes, but for those on their once in a lifetime trip, they will never know the difference. Sometimes I think it is just that I am getting older and I like change less and less.

However, even with this I still travel from Canada to Disney roughly twice per year and will go maybe even more often once I retire in the spring.  Disney still has appeal.  When I first started going, the rides were all mild and many were just kind of quaint such as Jungle Cruise and PotC , my perennial favorite.  To compete with Universal and other theme parks Disney had to up their game when it comes to attractions, and they have responded.   Those upgrades require BIG bucks and thus either prohibitively higher prices or more people and lower overhead costs. Disney is a publicly traded business whose primary concern is increasing shareholder value. Their job is to squeeze every last penny out of the business that they can, and they are very good at it.  I know the new Star Wars hotel may squeeze a bunch more out of me, LOL.  I am a little scared to see what it will cost.


----------



## sleepydog25

claire_ont said:


> Sleepy - I agree that it is like a frog in the boiling water.  I was discussing this very topic with my husband the other night. Comparing when we first started going, to now, Disney has changed.  The crowds have grown significantly. The CMs are still wonderful, but there are fewer of them and with the increase in crowds, they are getting harder to find. We notice those changes, but for those on their once in a lifetime trip, they will never know the difference. *Sometimes I think it is just that I am getting older and I like change less and less.*
> 
> However, even with this I still travel from Canada to Disney roughly twice per year and will go maybe even more often once I retire in the spring.  Disney still has appeal.  When I first started going, the rides were all mild and many were just kind of quaint such as Jungle Cruise and PotC , my perennial favorite.  To compete with Universal and other theme parks Disney had to up their game when it comes to attractions, and they have responded.   Those upgrades require BIG bucks and thus either prohibitively higher prices or more people and lower overhead costs. Disney is a publicly traded business whose primary concern is increasing shareholder value. Their job is to squeeze every last penny out of the business that they can, and they are very good at it.  I know the new Star Wars hotel may squeeze a bunch more out of me, LOL.  I am a little scared to see what it will cost.


I highlighted the last sentence of your opening paragraph--perfectly said and exactly how I feel. LOL I do realize some of the agita I feel is related to resisting change. Long time Groupies know my thoughts regarding the start of building the cabins and Copper Creek.   (And you are a very gracious group to let me vent.) Like you, despite my increasing annoyances with Disney, we still visit at least once a year, often twice such as this year, because we find some value in nostalgia and memories. Yet, much of that desire has to do with having prepaid future accommodations owning at VWL as we do. Without that commitment, I don't think we would return so often.

And that's the larger question for me. In their quest to stay ahead in the theme park arms race, has Disney sacrificed what made them unique and the industry leader? Bluntly, yes. Sure, it's a corporation and, as you say, its obligations are to the major shareholders. Yet, Disney used to set the industry standards, driving people to return repeatedly to experience that one-of-a-kind service. In Disney's own words anymore, they often refer to "industry standards" as their goal. In some ways, they're a victim of their own success; in other manners of distinction, they're creating new issues and alienating some of their core. In regards to CMs specifically, using the excuse of having to pay more for labor so we're raising costs and cutting back on personnel doesn't resonate with me. I'd be inclined to sympathetic for a company struggling for economic viability, less so for one that has made an average of $6.6B in net profit per year over the last 14 years (a low of $3.3B; high of $12.B). Again, I realize that's what companies do. . .but knowing such doesn't make their decisions regarding issues that impact my enjoyability any more palatable. 

On a lighter note, it's Saturday, and we realized last night that we had missed our window for FPs for our trip in March! Fortunately, we got everything we wanted except Slinkydog. . .and that's more of a *Luv* thing anyway.


----------



## Lakegirl

Sleepy thank you so much for your trip report.  The wines at AKL are amazing.  I truly enjoy a nice glass of wine and Kick myself for not shipping some home.  It’s been 5 years since we stayed there and I still think of how good it was.  I think this trip I will make the time to go over and have some and ship some home.


----------



## Jperiod

I read that the wonders of the lodge tour is at 9 am on wed and sat?  Is that still the case?


----------



## sleepydog25

Lakegirl said:


> Sleepy thank you so much for your trip report.  The wines at AKL are amazing.  I truly enjoy a nice glass of wine and Kick myself for not shipping some home.  It’s been 5 years since we stayed there and I still think of how good it was.  I think this trip I will make the time to go over and have some and ship some home.


If you have a wine store anywhere near you, they should have some S. African wines, as it's a mid-major in terms of growing region in the world. I used to own a wine store, and what I admired about SA wines were their uniqueness. In the wine biz, the distinct tastes for each region, sub-region, and even particular districts derive from _terroir._ I can usually tell a S. African red, for example, by the subtle hint of tar (that's not a pejorative term) and dark berry. Anyway, it might be easier for you to have some shipped after all that. lol Stellenbosch and Western Cape are my favorite regions with two vintner names that jump out to me: Speir and Graham Beck, both which have been sold at Disney.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Made our December reservation at VWL for myself and Tom.  December 6-10, one bedroom.  DH leaves then, and I will go to condo meeting and move over to BWV to be with friends.


----------



## twinklebug

Time to relax. Got my December stay for Dec 1-7 over at WL's sister resort: Jambo.

It was very difficult this year with all 4 categories of studios being booked up. I had to stalk the system waiting for walkers to release the days I needed. Never had to do that before. It's time for Disney to put a stop to walking, this is nuts. I have them all booked as individual days because I was willing to take almost anything that opened up in 3 of the 4 categories. Lucked out on a few days.

Some poor cast member is going to get the headache of combining these when I've cemented my plans with family. Pretty sure no arms will need to be twisted for me to have some company particularly since a few days include club level.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Yup, time to get the December reservations locked in!  DiznyDi is working on that as I write . . .I hope.


----------



## Granny

And *Sleepy* has been kind enough to add my December reservation to the front page...December 6-12.    I think some Groupie meets are shaping up!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> And *Sleepy* has been kind enough to add my December reservation to the front page...December 6-12. I think some Groupie meets are shaping up!


Yeah, all you Groupies who will get to the World this year, feel free to drop me a note to add you to Page 1. So far, we're pretty sparse for 2020 comparatively. . .


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> And *Sleepy* has been kind enough to add my December reservation to the front page...December 6-12. I think some Groupie meets are shaping up!





sleepydog25 said:


> Yeah, all you Groupies who will get to the World this year, feel free to drop me a note to add you to Page 1. So far, we're pretty sparse for 2020 comparatively. . .



Hmm... Looks like I'll be needing to set up a May trip too  You telling me something Sleepy?

Just pulling your leg a bit, *Thank you* for adding me! (could you kindly move my reservation down to December?)


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> Hmm... Looks like I'll be needing to set up a May trip too  You telling me something Sleepy?
> 
> Just pulling your leg a bit, *Thank you* for adding me! (could you kindly move my reservation down to December?)


Oops.   You are now "officially" going in December now!


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> Oops.   You are now "officially" going in December now!


Thank you kind sir.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*OK, we're locked in . . . .*
May 3 - 15, 2020 AKL, VWL 
Dec 6 - 14, 2020 VWL

See you all there!


----------



## TCRAIG

Dizny Dad said:


> *OK, we're locked in . . . .*
> May 3 - 15, 2020 AKL, VWL
> Dec 6 - 14, 2020 VWL
> 
> See you all there!


Us too - May 9-15 VGF (40th wedding anniversary trip)
Dec 6-12 VWL


----------



## sleepydog25

Now Page 1 is looking better! Please ensure I've updated you correctly. . .I've been known to make a mistake or two every other year or so. . .

In other news, *Luv* was on at 9 a.m. this morning, promptly--heck, waiting breathlessly an hour before then--and hit the link to sign up for Member Madness (or whatever the name is) for March 3. She was 4456 in the cue.  However, 45 minutes later she was confirmed. Have since found a thread where people weren't able to get on until hours later, and they had no queue and still got a confirmation. lol  I haven't been brave enough to let *Luv* know yet. . .


----------



## Granny

For those of you who are subscribed to Disney+ streaming service, I wanted to share that there is some really good original programming on the site.

While "The Mandalorian" is getting most of the publicity, I have found some really good documentaries for those who are Disney history buffs.

*"The Imagineers"* is a really good series with a back room view of the birth and history of the Disney Imagineers.    This focuses a lot on the parks, including international.  

*"Waking Sleeping Beauty"* is an inside look at the struggles Disney had with animation for many years and how it was reborn.  Lots of background info on the leaders of Disney during rocky times.

*"Frank and Ollie" *is the story of animators Frank Thomas and Ollie Johnston, two of the famous "Nine Old Men".    I haven't seen it yet but I hear it is good.


What I really like about these is that they are good documentaries with plenty of historic, behind the scenes footage.  And surprisingly, they don't gloss over the issues, politics, egos and personalities that created some pretty wild ups and downs for the creative side of the company.   I kind of expected some softball commentary and glossing over the issues, but the documentaries do a good job of bringing out the good along with the issues.

And in May they will bring in* "The Boys: The Sherman Bros. Story." *  I understand that is is also very well done and doesn't pull any punches. 

Just wanted to share some of the content I've found on the service.  I applaud Disney for streaming content that doesn't always paint them in a very flattering light.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> For those of you who are subscribed to Disney+ streaming service, I wanted to share that there is some really good original programming on the site.
> 
> While "The Mandalorian" is getting most of the publicity, I have found some really good documentaries for those who are Disney history buffs.
> 
> *"The Imagineers"* is a really good series with a back room view of the birth and history of the Disney Imagineers.    This focuses a lot on the parks, including international.
> 
> *"Waking Sleeping Beauty"* is an inside look at the struggles Disney had with animation for many years and how it was reborn.  Lots of background info on the leaders of Disney during rocky times.
> 
> *"Frank and Ollie" *is the story of animators Frank Thomas and Ollie Johnston, two of the famous "Nine Old Men".    I haven't seen it yet but I hear it is good.
> 
> 
> What I really like about these is that they are good documentaries with plenty of historic, behind the scenes footage.  And surprisingly, they don't gloss over the issues, politics, egos and personalities that created some pretty wild ups and downs for the creative side of the company.   I kind of expected some softball commentary and glossing over the issues, but the documentaries do a good job of bringing out the good along with the issues.
> 
> And in May they will bring in* "The Boys: The Sherman Bros. Story." *  I understand that is is also very well done and doesn't pull any punches.
> 
> Just wanted to share some of the content I've found on the service.  I applaud Disney for streaming content that doesn't always paint them in a very flattering light.


We've watched THE MANDALORIAN and THE IMAGINEERING STORY are both good in their own ways. The former is told in quick hitting, shorter episodes (think 35-40 minutes) that focuses on a particular plot line that gets resolved each episode while still hewing to a larger tale as yet to unfold. The first 2-3 episodes were okay, but they got better as we went along. The latter is an amazing show (first pointed out by *JT*, I believe), and I couldn't agree with *Granny *more. It's not exactly critical of Disney, but it certainly doesn't coddle the company, either. We loved the archival footage that we'd never seen before--the documentarian is the granddaughter of the great Ub Iwerks and got access to scores of vaults of previously unreleased material. Those video clips alone are worth watching the show. We look forward to seeing the other docs as well.


----------



## Lorana

Wanted to introduce myself, as I realized I hadn't yet!  We became owners at VWL/BRV last year, though we've wanted to own here forever!  Owners at last!  This was our honeymoon resort back in 2001 and is near and dear to our heart.  We love National Parks almost as much as we love Disney, so the Wilderness Lodge was always perfect for us.


----------



## sleepydog25

Lorana said:


> Wanted to introduce myself, as I realized I hadn't yet!  We became owners at VWL/BRV last year, though we've wanted to own here forever!  Owners at last!  This was our honeymoon resort back in 2001 and is near and dear to our heart.  We love National Parks almost as much as we love Disney, so the Wilderness Lodge was always perfect for us.


, *Lorana!*! You've got quite a history at Disney based on the notes after your signature. I understand (heck, we all do here) your affinity for WL and VWL (you've likely noticed most of us prefer VWL vice BRV) as my wife and I were married there in 2013. We actually met at the WL for the first time on the beach, now Geyser Point. There is some very emotional attachments to WL/VWL with our Groupies, and it's wonderful that you've become members there recently. 

As with anyone, all it takes to be a Groupie is a love of the Lodge, and you certainly appear to have that. So, you're a Groupie now! Feel free to jump in and join our discussions, share family news, exult in successes, and even seek solace when life hasn't been kind. We're a family here, and that's been the biggest factor in one of the (if not THE) longest, continuously running DVC thread on the DIS. If you're interested, I'll be more than happy to add your trips (parks, DCL, and even non-Disney) to Page 1 if you like. Just let me know. 

The most amazing part of the Lodge is the theming, as you well know. And there are sounds, music, and even smells that make it a home for us and many other. May you be blessed by many years of exceptional vacations and family moments at WL--no better place to be during the holidays. Again, welcome, and we look forward to hearing from you through the years.


----------



## TCRAIG

Lorana said:


> Wanted to introduce myself, as I realized I hadn't yet!  We became owners at VWL/BRV last year, though we've wanted to own here forever!  Owners at last!  This was our honeymoon resort back in 2001 and is near and dear to our heart.  We love National Parks almost as much as we love Disney, so the Wilderness Lodge was always perfect for us.


To quote Minnie Pearl - HOWDY!


----------



## Lakegirl

We got our MM tickets for the 21st today.  So excited!!!  Went rather quickly maybe 20 minutes.


----------



## Dizny Dad

* Welcome* to the Groupies *LORANA!  *Please don't be shy; jump in and help us love the Lodge!


----------



## Granny

Lorana said:


> Wanted to introduce myself, as I realized I hadn't yet!  We became owners at VWL/BRV last year, though we've wanted to own here forever!  Owners at last!  This was our honeymoon resort back in 2001 and is near and dear to our heart.  We love National Parks almost as much as we love Disney, so the Wilderness Lodge was always perfect for us.



Hi *Michelle*!  Welcome, and thanks for dropping in to introduce yourself!  

You sound like a veteran VWL Groupie already.  And speaking of 2001, that was the year we purchased our VWL contract with DVC.  So overall, it was a very good year!   

Feel free to stick around if you like, and drop in with anything you want to share.  While we all have a common love of Wilderness Lodge here, we are also open to general comments about Disney parks or other things (see my post above about Disney+ for example).   We love to hear others experiences about Wilderness Lodge, VWL or the parks.  Sometimes we bemoan changes...and Wilderness Lodge has probably had more changes to its campus than any DVC venue.  But lots of times we also share what we enjoy on a particular trip.

And many of us have met in the real world if our vacation plans happen to coincide.  As you can see, early December is a favorite time and several of us have already posted their vacation plans for that time this year.  So another Groupie meet is definitely in store at the Iron Spike room (can you tell we don't like them changing names?) or the Top of the World lounge at BLT.  Hope you can join us sometime if that works for you!


----------



## Lorana

Thank you for the warm welcome!  And man am I wishing I had joined DVC when you did! 

I am a veteran, but I admit I went a number of years without posting on the boards until we finally got serious - and had the money - to buy into DVC at last. 

Our 20th anniversary is next year, so we’ve got some big plans in the work!  I’m hoping to stay in a Copper Creek Cabin for part of it. I know it’s a lot of points, but I love the style of the cabins, and 20 years is a reason to splurge. 

A good friend of ours is planning a birthday celebration group trip to Disney right before Christmas 2020 to celebrate their 50th birthday, so we plan I’m heading down then. Likely staying at our home resort, BRV, though we’ve been contemplating seeing if we can get into RIV, BCV, or BWV as most of the people going will be staying at Caribbean Beach, and primarily visiting Epcot and Hollywood Studios.


----------



## bobbiwoz

^ Welcome!


----------



## twokats

Hello Lorana, welcome to the groupies!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the Groupies Lorana!!


----------



## Lakegirl

Happy Saturday!!! 101 days till out trip!!!! Its supposed to be 65 here today In Mass.  Enjoy your day Groupies!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Lakegirl said:


> Happy Saturday!!! 101 days till out trip!!!! Its supposed to be 65 here today In Mass.  Enjoy your day Groupies!!


23 days for us to wait until SSR!
58 is our expected high in Cape May NJ.
Yes, enjoy your day, Groupies!


----------



## jimmytammy

72 for us before our SSR stay and 75 before our move over to BLT


----------



## twinklebug

Yes! Loving the sunshine here in MA, it's long overdue. Saw it peek out for a few moments yesterday and had no idea what I was looking at 

My dad is coming home from the nursing home today. Awesome weather for it. He's not any better, should be on hospice, but he will be happier at home providing we can make sure mom has the help she needs with him.

---------------------
I did the math for December and found that my expense in dues come to about $83/room per day for the trip. Not bad in that I had it paid off years ago. Love DVC, I just worry about how they'll continue to cheapen our experience. AKV already has severe bell services problems, they need more attentive help there, not less.


----------



## claire_ont

Welcome Lorana! 

I will be joining the collection of December 2020 travellers with a stay Nov 30 - Dec 9th 2020 in a 1 bdrm value villa at AKV Jambo.  And I am down to 29 days until my vWL (Boulder Ridge) 9Feb - 21 Feb and AVK Savanna view Feb 21-23rd.  

With retirement end April, this is looking to be a great year.


----------



## Lakegirl

twinklebug said:


> Yes! Loving the sunshine here in MA, it's long overdue. Saw it peek out for a few moments yesterday and had no idea what I was looking at
> 
> My dad is coming home from the nursing home today. Awesome weather for it. He's not any better, should be on hospice, but he will be happier at home providing we can make sure mom has the help she needs with him.
> 
> ---------------------
> I did the math for December and found that my expense in dues come to about $83/room per day for the trip. Not bad in that I had it paid off years ago. Love DVC, I just worry about how they'll continue to cheapen our experience. AKV already has severe bell services problems, they need more attentive help there, not less.


So sorry to hear about your Dad.  You are right he will be much happier at home.  My experience with Hospice is they will do a wonderful job to help him and your mom.  Prayers for your whole family.


----------



## bobbiwoz

twinklebug said:


> Yes! Loving the sunshine here in MA, it's long overdue. Saw it peek out for a few moments yesterday and had no idea what I was looking at
> 
> My dad is coming home from the nursing home today. Awesome weather for it. He's not any better, should be on hospice, but he will be happier at home providing we can make sure mom has the help she needs with him.
> 
> ---------------------
> I did the math for December and found that my expense in dues come to about $83/room per day for the trip. Not bad in that I had it paid off years ago. Love DVC, I just worry about how they'll continue to cheapen our experience. AKV already has severe bell services problems, they need more attentive help there, not less.


 For you family during this hard time.


----------



## claire_ont

twinklebug said:


> My dad is coming home ...



My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Hi Groupies!  I haven’t even lurked in ages but I just wanted to say Hi!

We were going to do a Universal trip 1-17 - 1-21 just to be different, but I called an audible and we are just going to go to Cocoa Beach and do the Space Center one day instead.  Somehow the idea of attacking an unknown theme park (to us) just seemed exhausting.  Almost flipped into a 3 night on the Dream but then the dog got pancreatitis and before you knew it I was out $1000 + .  So, saving a few bucks too.

Meanwhile, we were planning on a March trip to VGC , but our waitlist hasn’t come through so now I have to run the numbers for switching a flight from California to Florida (and booking SSR) verses keeping the flight and booking a hotel in California ....  I can’t imagine the taxes and resort fees issue.....

Anyways, I love reading everyone’s reviews, insights, & comments!

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## twinklebug

Lakegirl said:


> So sorry to hear about your Dad.  You are right he will be much happier at home.  My experience with Hospice is they will do a wonderful job to help him and your mom.  Prayers for your whole family.





bobbiwoz said:


> For you family during this hard time.





claire_ont said:


> My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.



Thank you all 
My dad is so much happier to be home, falling asleep in his own leather rocker, wandering about and chuckles to himself when asked if he is happy.


----------



## jimmytammy

Cindy
Prayers and hugs to you and your family.  So glad your Dad can be home, where his heart is


----------



## jimmytammy

rkstocke5609 said:


> but I called an audible and we are just going to go to Cocoa Beach and do the Space Center one day instead.


Hey Ron
We were fortunate enough to make a trip to the Space Center many moons ago(pun intended)and really enjoyed it.  One thing that vividly stands out in my mind to this day about our day there, there is an area, maybe a cafeteria, we walked under a Saturn rocket that was detached.  And I remember how baffled and amazed I was at the enormity of the thing, and thinking how in the world did they get this thing off the ground, let alone into space!!  Be sure to check it out!!


----------



## horselover

Hello & happy new year groupie friends!  Remember me?  It's been so, so long.  I should remove my moose ears in shame.  Hope you're all doing well & had a wonderful holiday season.

I made it back to stay at our beloved home early in Dec.  This was my first Dec. stay since pre construction.  Can't say I still don't miss some things, but the overall magic is still there.   We're planning a family trip for this Dec. over Christmas.  I just can't get away from the school schedule!     One more year, but that doesn't help for this year.  This year the earliest we can get there is 12/20.  To complicate it further now that the boys are men they've requested their own beds.  DS2 doesn't want to sleep on the blow up bed anymore.    Can't say I blame him, but this will be my first time trying to get a 2 BR.   Of course I don't have enough points in either membership to book a complete stay so coming to the experts for advice.

I spoke to MS earlier.  Not sure I agree with his advice.   What I want is 12/20-27.  I can transfer some points from my Feb. UY to April, but I still won't have enough for the full stay.  What's going to be harder to get in a 2 BR?  Beginning or end of the trip?    If I transfer some points I have enough to book 12/22-27 with April.  I would book 20-22 with Feb.  MS told me to book 12/20-25 then call on 21st (they're closed 1/20) transfer enough points to cover 12/25 then book 12/26 with Feb UY.  I'm not so sure about this advice.   It seems very risky to me to not have 12/25 booked.    I miss the days of booking 1 BRs.  So much easier.

So what do you think? Book as many consecutive nights as I can at the beginning of the trip or the end of the trip? Appreciate any advice you have.

Thanks!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Hi Julie!    Can't really offer any advice for your trip, but wanted to just let you know that DizniDi & I say "Hi".


----------



## twinklebug

Thank you so much for the thoughts JT. It's hard seeing our parents age.

Julie! So gad to see you, I hope all is well. 

I have just an average sized contract I have to be creative to make it work as everyone wants their own bed these days. To stretch my points I book double studios for the kids and I. I still prefer longer or more trips over larger rooms. 

Are you open to looking into other resorts when the 7 month window hits? If so, I recommend the 1 br units at Kidani. The living room areas have a pull out sofa and a chair that converts into a bed (I hear it is fairly comfortable). There is also a second full bathroom in these units.  (Note, Jambo 1brs are more traditionally designed aned have neither the chair nor the second bathroom.)


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> Hi Julie!    Can't really offer any advice for your trip, but wanted to just let you know that DizniDi & I say "Hi".



Hi Rich!  Di is the only one I've actually caught up with over 2019.  A happy accident!  So glad my car thought "call Devin" meant "call Diane Dillon".   



twinklebug said:


> Julie! So gad to see you, I hope all is well.
> 
> I have just an average sized contract I have to be creative to make it work as everyone wants their own bed these days. To stretch my points I book double studios for the kids and I. I still prefer longer or more trips over larger rooms.
> 
> Are you open to looking into other resorts when the 7 month window hits? If so, I recommend the 1 br units at Kidani. The living room areas have a pull out sofa and a chair that converts into a bed (I hear it is fairly comfortable). There is also a second full bathroom in these units.  (Note, Jambo 1brs are more traditionally designed aned have neither the chair nor the second bathroom.)



Hi!   I think we have our hearts set on VWL as it's been so long since we've had a family Christmas trip there. Our last Christmas trip was 2017 at BLT. I could book a 1 BR at BLT which would solve the bedding problem, but I'm not sure I have enough points there either. We have less points at BLT than we do at VWL plus I rented a bunch of my BLT points to my niece for a 2018 stay. Dang it. I shouldn't have been a nice aunt!


----------



## sleepydog25

Horsey!! Glad to see you again! I can't offer advice, either. We did do a holiday trip this year but for only three days, so not much help there. Plus, we only did a studio. Still, great to see you back here. Stop being a stranger!


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> I spoke to MS earlier. Not sure I agree with his advice. What I want is 12/20-27. I can transfer some points from my Feb. UY to April, but I still won't have enough for the full stay. What's going to be harder to get in a 2 BR? Beginning or end of the trip? If I transfer some points I have enough to book 12/22-27 with April. I would book 20-22 with Feb. MS told me to book 12/20-25 then call on 21st (they're closed 1/20) transfer enough points to cover 12/25 then book 12/26 with Feb UY. I'm not so sure about this advice. It seems very risky to me to not have 12/25 booked. I miss the days of booking 1 BRs. So much easier.
> 
> So what do you think? Book as many consecutive nights as I can at the beginning of the trip or the end of the trip? Appreciate any advice you have.



Hi Julie!  Great to see you dropping by.  

If MS is closed on 1/20, then how can you book 12/20-12/25 before you call on 1/21?  Sounds like you will have to start booking your trip on 1/21 and try to book as many days as possible starting with 12/20.  That is the only time you will have the 11 month window for 12/20.  Then call back to patch in the rest of your trip at the ensuing 11 month dates.  So I guess I'm saying that I agree with MS.  It's a tough situation, and will be nerve-wracking until you can complete the reservation.  Best of luck to you, and we'll toss some Moose Dust your way!


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> Horsey!! Glad to see you again! I can't offer advice, either. We did do a holiday trip this year but for only three days, so not much help there. Plus, we only did a studio. Still, great to see you back here. Stop being a stranger!



Hi Sly!  How's things?  How's college going for your DD?

I will try not to be a stranger!  Pretty sure I said that last year too.   



Granny said:


> Hi Julie!  Great to see you dropping by.
> 
> If MS is closed on 1/20, then how can you book 12/20-12/25 before you call on 1/21?  Sounds like you will have to start booking your trip on 1/21 and try to book as many days as possible starting with 12/20.  That is the only time you will have the 11 month window for 12/20.  Then call back to patch in the rest of your trip at the ensuing 11 month dates.  So I guess I'm saying that I agree with MS.  It's a tough situation, and will be nerve-wracking until you can complete the reservation.  Best of luck to you, and we'll toss some Moose Dust your way!



Hi Granny!  Thanks for the advice.  We talked it over last night & I think we may end just do a split stay.  DH hates them so I was trying to avoid it, but he agreed it might be easier.  So now I think the plan is 1st 2 nights at BLT in a 1 BR then move to VWL for the last 5 in a 2 BR.  Hopefully it all works out.


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> Hi Granny!  Thanks for the advice.  We talked it over last night & I think we may end just do a split stay.  DH hates them so I was trying to avoid it, but he agreed it might be easier.  So now I think the plan is 1st 2 nights at BLT in a 1 BR then move to VWL for the last 5 in a 2 BR.  Hopefully it all works out.



We are not split stay fans either, but at least you won't be moving on Christmas Eve or Christmas day.  And I do like the idea of saving the best for last! Enjoy your planning!


----------



## sleepydog25

rkstocke5609 said:


> Hi Groupies!  I haven’t even lurked in ages but I just wanted to say Hi!


Obviously, you are far too busy!   Glad to see you back and posting!


----------



## Dizny Dad

So nice to hear from a few that are so busy, but returned to the best corner of the Internet!  Great to hear form Horselover and rk!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*OK Everyone!*!  We need to wake up!  

I've been involved with this thread for years.  I have met so many wonderful people and families with our groupie meets or just running into each other in The World.  But today I experienced something I have never seen in the 12 years I've looked for this corner of the Internet for rest and relaxation . . . . *I found us on PAGE 2!* 

No posts since Tuesday!?!  Are we too busy?  I hope everyone is alright and just busy with the necessities of life.

DiznyDi had a molar removed by an Oral Surgeon yesterday so I took the day off to tend to her and my MIL (89).  Easy day, but changes ones focus.


----------



## sleepydog25

Yowser! Busy day on the Resorts forum, apparently. I checked earlier this morning, and we were still only, maybe, 2/3 of the way down the page. I was going to post a little later; had no clue posts would follow so quickly. Hope the surgery went well and Di is healing well. 

Cold here and windy with some sleet coming in tomorrow morning. But, otherwise, life is fine. Have a good weekend, Groupies!


----------



## TCRAIG

Give our best to Di - we’re down in Mt Pleasant SC this weekend - enjoying our Grands!  Best Job in The World!


----------



## cellomom

I am kind of new to this group but will do my part to get us off page two.  Became DVC Owners at CCV 2018. Had our first trip Dec 2019.  It was wonderful. Stayed on the second floor which turned out great for us. We have a special needs adult son and at CCV he felt comfortable enough to leave the room on his own to visit the gift shop or lobby.  That is a big deal for our little family.  We will be back Nov.30, 2020-Dec 4, 2020.  Before then, we have a few other dvc trips planned at other resorts.
Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.
Lisa


----------



## cellomom

North Fla is beautiful today!


----------



## sleepydog25

cellomom said:


> I am kind of new to this group but will do my part to get us off page two.  Became DVC Owners at CCV 2018. Had our first trip Dec 2019.  It was wonderful. Stayed on the second floor which turned out great for us. We have a special needs adult son and at CCV he felt comfortable enough to leave the room on his own to visit the gift shop or lobby.  That is a big deal for our little family.  We will be back Nov.30, 2020-Dec 4, 2020.  Before then, we have a few other dvc trips planned at other resorts.
> Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.
> Lisa


Great story, *Lisa*! Thanks for checking in with us. . .though I could do without the weather report coming out of Florida.


----------



## claire_ont

Wishing Di a speedy recovery. Tooth pain can really hurt.  

I am on a countdown to my next vacation from work.  23 days until my trip to vWL.  Really looking forward to it.


----------



## jimmytammy

Page 2 will not do!
Thanks for getting us back on track Dad.  And best wishes for Di and a quick recovery

We have 65 days until our next trip to the World(thanks to WildernessDad's App, sure makes for a quick check, faster than DVC site)


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> *OK Everyone!*!  We need to wake up!
> 
> I've been involved with this thread for years.  I have met so many wonderful people and families with our groupie meets or just running into each other in The World.  But today I experienced something I have never seen in the 12 years I've looked for this corner of the Internet for rest and relaxation . . . . *I found us on PAGE 2!*
> 
> No posts since Tuesday!?!  Are we too busy?  I hope everyone is alright and just busy with the necessities of life.
> 
> DiznyDi had a molar removed by an Oral Surgeon yesterday so I took the day off to tend to her and my MIL (89).  Easy day, but changes ones focus.



Hope Di is feeling better today.  Give her my best.

We're getting ready for some snow later today.  We can't avoid it forever.  We did have some early Dec., but it's been very mild since then.  This storm shouldn't be too bad.  3-6" expected.

Only 39 days until my next visit home.  Doing a split stay VWL/BWV.   My GF who lives in Daytona Beach now is going to come up & go to Moonlight Magic with me. She's been dying to go to MK , but money's a bit tight for them.  A one day ticket is kind of outrageous unless you're there from opening until closing.   Count me out for that.   Moonlight Magic is the perfect solution. Free is good. 

Enjoy the weekend all.


----------



## bobbiwoz

DiznyDi I hope you feel better today!


----------



## claire_ont

jimmytammy said:


> We have 65 days until our next trip to the World(thanks to WildernessDad's App, sure makes for a quick check, faster than DVC site)



WildernessDad has an App?  Is it available in the App Store?


----------



## Lakegirl

93 left for us.  We received about 4-5 inches nice it was on a weekend so we didn’t have to worry about work.  Horselover so glad you can spread some good cheer to your friend With MM.
what night are you going?  We have tickets for the 21st!!


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies!

Hope all is well! Work has been insane and I have to say I spend far too much time on the JetBlue site trying to book airfare to Sarasota for a trip (hopefully) in March and to MCO in May. I booked a few days in early May at BWV for F & G, and the plan is to drive to Sarasota for a few days after that.

JetBlue has changed their booking categories which has proven to be quite a challenge for me and rather frustrating.

Hope you all have a happy Sunday!


----------



## sleepydog25

I should keep up with these things, but does anyone have an email contact for both WL management and WDW at large? I failed to take the surveys they sent in a timely manner, and now they've expired. I would like to pass along a few observations from our trip in December. Thanks, and enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## horselover

Lakegirl said:


> 93 left for us.  We received about 4-5 inches nice it was on a weekend so we didn’t have to worry about work.  Horselover so glad you can spread some good cheer to your friend With MM.
> what night are you going?  We have tickets for the 21st!!



We're going 3/3.



Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> Hope all is well! Work has been insane and I have to say I spend far too much time on the JetBlue site trying to book airfare to Sarasota for a trip (hopefully) in March and to MCO in May. I booked a few days in early May at BWV for F & G, and the plan is to drive to Sarasota for a few days after that.
> 
> JetBlue has changed their booking categories which has proven to be quite a challenge for me and rather frustrating.
> 
> Hope you all have a happy Sunday!



Hi Corinne!     Sorry you're having trouble with JB.  I was sad to see them go the way of so many other airlines now & add that basic fare.   They used to be one of my favorite airlines.  It's been downhill since they decided to start charging for checked bags a couple years ago.  They're just another budget airline now.  

We got about 4" of snow here.  Not too bad plus it's supposed to be mild this week.  It will be gone quickly.

Tomorrow's my booking day.  For the 1st part of the trip anyway.  I've been stalking availability over the past few days.   I changed my mind again about how I'm going to book.    Decided to keep things simple & hope for the best. Tomorrow I'll hopefully be booking the 1st 3 nights on one membership then I'll book the last 4 on the 23rd on the other membership. All at VWL then I'll link them. That's my plan anyway. Fingers crossed it works out.


----------



## Corinne

horselover said:


> We're going 3/3.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Corinne!     Sorry you're having trouble with JB.  I was sad to see them go the way of so many other airlines now & add that basic fare.   They used to be one of my favorite airlines.  It's been downhill since they decided to start charging for checked bags a couple years ago.  They're just another budget airline now.
> 
> We got about 4" of snow here.  Not too bad plus it's supposed to be mild this week.  It will be gone quickly.
> 
> Tomorrow's my booking day.  For the 1st part of the trip anyway.  I've been stalking availability over the past few days.   I changed my mind again about how I'm going to book.    Decided to keep things simple & hope for the best. Tomorrow I'll hopefully be booking the 1st 3 nights on one membership then I'll book the last 4 on the 23rd on the other membership. All at VWL then I'll link them. That's my plan anyway. Fingers crossed it works out.


Hi Julie! We’ve missed you! Yea, I’m sooooo disappointed in JetBlue! Hope your trip planning is smooth, and you get what you’re looking for!


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> I should keep up with these things, but does anyone have an email contact for both WL management and WDW at large? I failed to take the surveys they sent in a timely manner, and now they've expired. I would like to pass along a few observations from our trip in December. Thanks, and enjoy your Sunday!




*Sleepy*...the one email I consistently see mentioned is dvcmembersatisfactionteam@disneyvacationclub.com.  Evidently, they are pretty responsive and will share comments with the resort management.


----------



## jimmytammy

claire_ont said:


> WildernessDad has an App?  Is it available in the App Store?


Yes, its called DVC Planner.  Its a great tool as it helps in a quick pinch to see how many points would be needed for stay, how many days out a trip will be, shows your 180, 90 and 60 day marks, etc.  I find it to be very useful and and user friendly too.  You know how slow the DVC website can be, this is lots faster.


----------



## twinklebug

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> Hope all is well! Work has been insane and I have to say I spend far too much time on the JetBlue site trying to book airfare to Sarasota for a trip (hopefully) in March and to MCO in May. I booked a few days in early May at BWV for F & G, and the plan is to drive to Sarasota for a few days after that.
> 
> JetBlue has changed their booking categories which has proven to be quite a challenge for me and rather frustrating.
> 
> Hope you all have a happy Sunday!


Same here. I have a ton of points to use up with them for which I am looking for alternative uses.

My local airport only runs 2 direct flights to MCO a day: once around dawn, and once in the evening. If a flight doesn't fill up they'll cancel it and move everyone to the other flight. I think JB constantly cancelling my 4pm flights and moving them to 7am did me in. I am not a morning person, LOL.

...Or, is the reason I'm a little soured on them due to that time they had security details holding rifles in the gate area at MCO?


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> Hope all is well! Work has been insane and I have to say I spend far too much time on the JetBlue site trying to book airfare to Sarasota for a trip (hopefully) in March and to MCO in May. I booked a few days in early May at BWV for F & G, and the plan is to drive to Sarasota for a few days after that.
> 
> JetBlue has changed their booking categories which has proven to be quite a challenge for me and rather frustrating.
> 
> Hope you all have a happy Sunday!


Hey Corinne!
We recently have resorted to flying on a permanent basis as driving 10-11 hrs each way has become a nightmare for us.  On the occasion we would fly down through the years on a last minute trip, or go visit friends in the Orlando area, we would use Allegiant out of Greensboro, NC  to Sanford, FL.  It was great as we could pack enough in our carryons to get us by.  But over time, we realized longer trips, we needed more, Allegiant would charge $50 per suitcase which is no biggie, but then we are limited to Thurs or Sun flights, only 1 each way.

So we decided to bite the bullet, go with a bigger carrier, Southwest, that will allow us 2 bags free each way, more than the 3 of us need, more flexibility throughout the day with lots of choices of flights, usually 3 each way non stop.  Plus, we get Magical Express.  Its been pretty hassle free so far.  It costs a few more dollars than the budget airlines(actually SW may still be in the "budget air" category)but it weighs out with the flexibility and the bags free, at least for us.  We have drive to Raleigh, maybe an hour on a good day from us, but again, no biggie.

One other thing, if you decide to change days(which is great for us because we are constantly adding days on)they dont charge you for the change.  If flights go up, you pay the difference, if flights go down, they will point money into your acct. for a year.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Jimmy -* I have always planned that when I retire, and am not so time limited, I would stop flying and start driving to The World.  I would take a few days, stop a number of times to see stuff I have never had the time to see, stop at your place for a couple of weeks, arrive in The World for a leisurely stay, parking my car in *Wilderness Dad's* driveway, then returning home another way, taking a few days, stopping a number of times to see stuff I have never had the time to see, and of course stopping at your place for a couple of weeks, and finally head home.  But you have caused me to reconsider with your comments about what a "Nightmare" it is to drive, just from your place.  With retirement just a few months away, I now have a dilemma to resolve.


----------



## DVC Jen

Well we couldn't do it. We couldn't stay away from our lodge any longer!  We originally planned on 8 nights at our second home resort - Vero Beach.  We love Vero but normally a few nights stay is enough for us since there really isn't a lot going on there.  So after a bit of discussion last night Ian suggested we do a split stay.  We are now booked into a one bedroom at Copper Creek ( best of both worlds - still at the lodge but we get to try something new) for 6 nights May 31-June 6. Then on the 6th we drive down to Vero Beach for 3 more nights in a one bedroom there.  

The very best part - as of right now it will be all four of us.  Our youngest (26) said yes when we asked her to come.  Last year she bailed to go on tour (dancing) with the band she is part of.  I am so happy and excited.

We are going HOME!


----------



## sachilles

At 35 days out for our first stay at the Lodge(and first as DVC Copper Creek members)
Seeing folks unhappy about the current temps in the Orlando area, and thinking to myself 40° and sunny would be a huge improvement for me.
This will be our longest trip ever at 8 days, and managed to get moonlight magic tickets for both AK and MK during our stay.
Crowd calendars look a bit busier than this same time the last couple of years. While I'm sure my 11 yo son will be ready to go, go, go. I'm looking forward to some down time at the resort. Can't wait to grab a drink from Geyser point and watch the electric water pagent go by. Haven't seen it since I was a kid in the early 80's.


----------



## Granny

sachilles said:


> At 35 days out for our first stay at the Lodge(and first as DVC Copper Creek members)
> Seeing folks unhappy about the current temps in the Orlando area, and thinking to myself 40° and sunny would be a huge improvement for me.
> This will be our longest trip ever at 8 days, and managed to get moonlight magic tickets for both AK and MK during our stay.
> Crowd calendars look a bit busier than this same time the last couple of years. While I'm sure my 11 yo son will be ready to go, go, go. I'm looking forward to some down time at the resort.



Sachilles...welcome to our little corner of the internet.  And congratulations on your Copper Creek (CCV) membership!  And as you know, the Lodge is such a great place for some rest & relaxation away from the parks and crowds.

Temperatures during the winter at WDW are always iffy.  We've been in December/January when it was 70 degrees, and also when the high was in the low 40's.  As long as it's not raining, it really doesn't matter to us.  Just look at the 10 day forecast for Orlando right before your trip, and adjust your packing accordingly!  Or if you're driving, just pack for all sorts of weather.  

That's awesome that you snagged two Moonlight Magic events during one stay.  I'm sure you will have a great time, and it should allow you to cover any attractions that you otherwise would have missed in those parks.



> Can't wait to grab a drink from Geyser point and watch the electric water pagent go by. Haven't seen it since I was a kid in the early 80's.



EWP hasn't changed, and GP is a great place to view it from.  have an awesome trip!


----------



## sachilles

For the record, I'm not worried about the weather one little bit. We've been when its cold, we've been when its wet or even both. As long as we dress for it we'll have fun in any conditions. I'm certain the weather will be better than in Vermont during that same time.


----------



## sachilles

This is probably as good a place as any.
With the pedestrian swing bring going up between GF and MK, think there will be any hope of something from WL to the MK(or Contemporary)?
It appears there is already a sidewalk in the tunnel on World Drive. That sidewalk starts a modest 120 yards from the cabins walking path.
I know World Drive is a busy road and would probably require a pedestrian bridge to cross it.
With Reflections in the building phase, I feel like the boat service may be straining it's capacity. A pedestrian path seems like low cost alternative, especially if it can be made to service the TTC.


----------



## TCRAIG

sachilles said:


> This is probably as good a place as any.
> With the pedestrian swing bring going up between GF and MK, think there will be any hope of something from WL to the MK(or Contemporary)?
> It appears there is already a sidewalk in the tunnel on World Drive. That sidewalk starts a modes 120 yards from the cabins walking bath.
> I know World Drive is a busy road and would probably require a pedestrian bridge to cross it.
> With Reflections in the building phase, I feel like the boat service may be straining it's capacity. A pedestrian path seems like low cost alternative, especially if it can be made to service the TTC.


That would be awesome!


----------



## sleepydog25

DVC Jen said:


> Well we couldn't do it. We couldn't stay away from our lodge any longer!  We originally planned on 8 nights at our second home resort - Vero Beach.  We love Vero but normally a few nights stay is enough for us since there really isn't a lot going on there.  So after a bit of discussion last night Ian suggested we do a split stay.  We are now booked into a one bedroom at Copper Creek ( best of both worlds - still at the lodge but we get to try something new) for 6 nights May 31-June 6. Then on the 6th we drive down to Vero Beach for 3 more nights in a one bedroom there.
> 
> The very best part - as of right now it will be all four of us.  Our youngest (26) said yes when we asked her to come.  Last year she bailed to go on tour (dancing) with the band she is part of.  I am so happy and excited.
> 
> We are going HOME!


Congrats, *Jen*! I believe you'll enjoy CC, though we still like the feel of VWL a little better (not including the Linen Overlook Room we just had in December). I think a split stay is the best course of action; we, too, don't consider VB more than a 2-3 day thing.



sachilles said:


> At 35 days out for our first stay at the Lodge(and first as DVC Copper Creek members)
> Seeing folks unhappy about the current temps in the Orlando area, and thinking to myself 40° and sunny would be a huge improvement for me.
> This will be our longest trip ever at 8 days, and managed to get moonlight magic tickets for both AK and MK during our stay.
> Crowd calendars look a bit busier than this same time the last couple of years. While I'm sure my 11 yo son will be ready to go, go, go. I'm looking forward to some down time at the resort. Can't wait to grab a drink from Geyser point and watch the electric water pagent go by. Haven't seen it since I was a kid in the early 80's.


 Glad to hear you're headed to our little bit of heaven at the World. You won't be disappointed by CC or the beauty of the Lodge itself. While there have been some changes over the past several years that haven't pleased me, it's still the most relaxing resort on property, at least to us. If you'd like me to add you to Page 1, just let me know (that's our info and trip page). If those current temps don't bother you, I'm guessing you're up in the midwest or perhaps the northeast (my daughter goes to Bates, so I know it's been nasty up there of late). As for the walkway, while anything is possible, I just don't see Disney doing that anytime soon. Then again, I didn't expect the pedestrian walkway to be completed, either, nor another resort built between FW and WL.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> *Jimmy -* I have always planned that when I retire, and am not so time limited, I would stop flying and start driving to The World.  I would take a few days, stop a number of times to see stuff I have never had the time to see, stop at your place for a couple of weeks, arrive in The World for a leisurely stay, parking my car in *Wilderness Dad's* driveway, then returning home another way, taking a few days, stopping a number of times to see stuff I have never had the time to see, and of course stopping at your place for a couple of weeks, and finally head home.  But you have caused me to reconsider with your comments about what a "Nightmare" it is to drive, just from your place.  With retirement just a few months away, I now have a dilemma to resolve.


Its a good dilemma to have IMO  

You know you and Di are more than welcome anytime to our humble abode!  

I do like the idea of seeing the sites along the way, and I love taking the road less traveled.  I do that here at home, get made fun of by my younger, more energetic friends/family.  But I like the slogan "Arrive Alive"  I have often thought what a nice trip it would be to drive from here out West, see the sites of the USA along the way.  But I may fly out West instead and pick 2-3 places that would be of interest with less time on the road, maybe Adv. by Disney style.  Thats the downside of taking to the air.  

I have shared a couple times our road adventures with near misses and crazy weather issues, so I won't bore you fine folks again with all that. I can say most of the trips were great, especially in my younger days, but recently, too many stand out moments I re-live in my head, and I start looking at SW sight as Im booking my DVC room.  

I think times have changed though.  Texting and distracted driving are the norm, rather than the rare.  You remember the days seeing someone reading the paper behind the wheel as they drove to work.  Or the occasional guy shaving, or lady putting on makeup.  But you seldom hear of accidents being caused by those actions.  Those were rare but did happen.  Now, every other car has a driver on his/her phone.  And the deadly accidents are mounting.  

I dont mean to be a downer on the subject, buts its more of the reality for me.  I have seen Nascar races with less action than I see on our stretch of a major interstate that runs by our house, I-40.  It runs from NC to Calif.  I avoid it!  Even when the road less traveled takes me 15 mins longer!!

I just hope my pilot isn't on their phone on takeoff or landing


----------



## Dizny Dad

With a walkway from The Lodge to MK in mind, years ago I suggested in this thread that it would be easy to have a new Monorail station for The Lodge, with a walkway to it.  Most thought I was talking about having that thing enter into our beautiful lobby, ruining the wonderful atmosphere it has, and ranted on about what a stupid idea it was.   But I was referring to just making a station located out on the current path it takes as it passes by The Lodge property.  Now with the idea of a walkway to the MK, why not a station that takes you to the current Monorail track.  Seems like an extension from the new cabin walkway to it would certainly be less of a complicated design in order to maximize safety, and ease future traffic on the Boats and Buses.  But . . . . never mind.


----------



## TCRAIG

Dizny Dad said:


> With a walkway from The Lodge to MK in mind, years ago I suggested in this thread that it would be easy to have a new Monorail station for The Lodge, with a walkway to it.  Most thought I was talking about having that thing enter into our beautiful lobby, ruining the wonderful atmosphere it has, and ranted on about what a stupid idea it was.   But I was referring to just making a station located out on the current path it takes as it passes by The Lodge property.  Now with the idea of a walkway to the MK, why not a station that takes you to the current Monorail track.  Seems like an extension from the new cabin walkway to it would certainly be less of a complicated design in order to maximize safety, and ease future traffic on the Boats and Buses.  But . . . . never mind.


In keeping with the Lodge and Carolwood Vibe - how about a monorail with a train overlay?


----------



## sachilles

Dizny Dad said:


> With a walkway from The Lodge to MK in mind, years ago I suggested in this thread that it would be easy to have a new Monorail station for The Lodge, with a walkway to it.  Most thought I was talking about having that thing enter into our beautiful lobby, ruining the wonderful atmosphere it has, and ranted on about what a stupid idea it was.   But I was referring to just making a station located out on the current path it takes as it passes by The Lodge property.  Now with the idea of a walkway to the MK, why not a station that takes you to the current Monorail track.  Seems like an extension from the new cabin walkway to it would certainly be less of a complicated design in order to maximize safety, and ease future traffic on the Boats and Buses.  But . . . . never mind.


I do like the idea of the monorail station, it could integrate a pedestrian bridge in the process. I'm not sure it's likely to happen unless you see further commitment to the monorail.
IF they are going to add mechanical transport, I think the logical next step might the skyliner that serves the fort, Reflections WL, TTC and front of the park. More bang for the buck. The alternate from the same company Dopplemeyer might be a Funicular that looks like an old steam train similar to Hogwarts.
The key is the bottleneck where World drive goes under the seven seas lagoon. If you go over it, the river boat needs to be able to get under it on occasion, or you have to tunnel under the lagoon. Anything to reduce bus traffic is a bonus in my book.
I don't think it will be a huge priority, and find it extremely interesting they finally put the swing bridge in between the GF and MK. It strikes me as being the result of a bigger plan that has not been made public yet. The undeveloped space along that path is prime real estate and I wonder if they are finally preparing to do something about it. The other thought is that perhaps they anticipate the monorail being out of service for an extended period. In a vacuum, it's a pretty curious move.


----------



## crvetter

sachilles said:


> I do like the idea of the monorail station, it could integrate a pedestrian bridge in the process. I'm not sure it's likely to happen unless you see further commitment to the monorail.
> IF they are going to add mechanical transport, I think the logical next step might the skyliner that serves the fort, Reflections WL, TTC and front of the park. More bang for the buck. The alternate from the same company Dopplemeyer might be a Funicular that looks like an old steam train similar to Hogwarts.
> The key is the bottleneck where World drive goes under the seven seas lagoon. If you go over it, the river boat needs to be able to get under it on occasion, or you have to tunnel under the lagoon. Anything to reduce bus traffic is a bonus in my book.
> I don't think it will be a huge priority, and find it extremely interesting they finally put the swing bridge in between the GF and MK. It strikes me as being the result of a bigger plan that has not been made public yet. The undeveloped space along that path is prime real estate and I wonder if they are finally preparing to do something about it. The other thought is that perhaps they anticipate the monorail being out of service for an extended period. In a vacuum, it's a pretty curious move.


My theory is the walkway to the GF/Poly was put in so they can remove the boat service to Poly/GF from MK. In order to bring Reflections online they need to introduce boats that will exclusive to Reflections. WL already has 2 dedicated boats (1 big and 1 small) and FW has 2 dedicated boats (2 big or 1 big and 1 small). They can’t really increase FW or WL to more than 2 boats as it would end up being inefficient since one boat would be always waiting at the dock. So I suspect the Gold launch for for Poly/GF becomes the dock at MK for the Reflection boat which gets 1 big and 1 small (so all 3 resorts run that).

Then. I strongly suspect a walkway to remain between FW and WL directly connecting to the water front of Reflections. It makes little sense not to utilize what they already have in terms of the bike trail. Would even be nicer if they reopen the nature trail along the lake with a paved pathway but I think that’s unlikely.


----------



## TCRAIG

I’m not a fan of the Skyway - rode in Dec on a breezy day (not windy) and experienced motion sickness!  Also it was freezing in the cabin - even with the window vents closed...


----------



## sachilles

crvetter said:


> My theory is the walkway to the GF/Poly was put in so they can remove the boat service to Poly/GF from MK. In order to bring Reflections online they need to introduce boats that will exclusive to Reflections. WL already has 2 dedicated boats (1 big and 1 small) and FW has 2 dedicated boats (2 big or 1 big and 1 small). They can’t really increase FW or WL to more than 2 boats as it would end up being inefficient since one boat would be always waiting at the dock. So I suspect the Gold launch for for Poly/GF becomes the dock at MK for the Reflection boat which gets 1 big and 1 small (so all 3 resorts run that).
> 
> Then. I strongly suspect a walkway to remain between FW and WL directly connecting to the water front of Reflections. It makes little sense not to utilize what they already have in terms of the bike trail. Would even be nicer if they reopen the nature trail along the lake with a paved pathway but I think that’s unlikely.


I'm seen you post this idea in the other thread. It has very sound logic. The thing that is hard for me to come to terms with is Disney terminating a form of transport at two of its most popular cash and DVC resorts. Replace it with something sure, but just taking it away, and then trying to sell the walkway seems like they are asking for a customer service nightmare. Though the Poly has the TTC ferry landing.


----------



## TCRAIG

One thing we do know is that Disney and DVC will do what works in their best interest - usually that works out as a positive for us as well - but not always...


----------



## Granny

sachilles said:


> With the pedestrian swing bring going up between GF and MK, think there will be any hope of something from WL to the MK(or Contemporary)?
> It appears there is already a sidewalk in the tunnel on World Drive. That sidewalk starts a modest 120 yards from the cabins walking path.
> I know World Drive is a busy road and would probably require a pedestrian bridge to cross it.
> With Reflections in the building phase, I feel like the boat service may be straining it's capacity. A pedestrian path seems like low cost alternative, especially if it can be made to service the TTC.





Dizny Dad said:


> With a walkway from The Lodge to MK in mind, years ago I suggested in this thread that it would be easy to have a new Monorail station for The Lodge, with a walkway to it.  ..... Seems like an extension from the new cabin walkway to it would certainly be less of a complicated design in order to maximize safety, and ease future traffic on the Boats and Buses.  But . . . . never mind.



I love both of these ideas, but I think at this point it is just wishful thinking.  If Disney were going to invest in a walking bridge or monorail station, I think it would have done so prior to the sales of Copper Creek Villas when they were revamping the Lodge grounds.  But at this point, I don't see Disney as having any incentive to put in additional amenities for the Lodge campus. 



crvetter said:


> My theory is the walkway to the GF/Poly was put in so they can remove the boat service to Poly/GF from MK.



I tend to like theories that have a benefit to Disney, so this could make sense, as well as your comments about Reflections, etc.    I have to agree that I have wondered what the Bay Lake boat situation would be like if they add Reflections to the traffic mix.  Your theory could make a lot of sense for Disney and the guests...so don't count on it happening!


----------



## horselover

I guess I've been living under a rock.  I admit I don't keep up as much with Disney updates anymore.  Don't really sell it anymore & I'm always staying at either BCV, BLT, or VWL so I don't feel the need to worry about much else.  I didn't know they were building a walkway from GF to MK.  Finally!  That's great news. I did see a lot of construction in that area in Dec, but didn't pay too much attention. Construction is just a way of life down there now. There's a construction zone everywhere. Don't even get me started on Epcot. 

Phase one of my Dec. booking plan was successful.  Fingers crossed for tomorrow to complete phase two.  I chose a 2 BR vs a 2 BR lockoff.  Hope that wasn't a mistake.  I have a feeling the lock off is the easier room to book, but I'd rather have dedicated.  Will report back tomorrow!

@Dizny Dad how's Di doing?


----------



## sachilles

The pathway is funny. For years folks have just sort of come to grips that it would never happen, and that crossing that canal was an issue with the river boat and the EWP. It made sense, it would cost money, why would Disney do it?
So certainly, many are waiting see what the return on the investment is. Reduced boat traffic to re-allocate to Reflections is plausible, along with development along the trail. Eager to see what they do, and how it will all intertwine with WL.


----------



## DVC Jen

Question for those of you who have stayed at Copper Creek.....  Are the studio ONLY on the 1st and 2nd floor?  A friend (DVC - but does not own at CC or BR) went for a short stay and requested a studio on 3rd floor or higher. She was told at check in they were only on the 1st and 2nd floors.  I checked a room location map and it didn't show many dedicated studios at all - but there was at least one on each floor.

I'm not concerned for us - we booked at one bedroom.  Just curious if she was given the correct information.


----------



## crvetter

DVC Jen said:


> Question for those of you who have stayed at Copper Creek.....  Are the studio ONLY on the 1st and 2nd floor?  A friend (DVC - but does not own at CC or BR) went for a short stay and requested a studio on 3rd floor or higher. She was told at check in they were only on the 1st and 2nd floors.  I checked a room location map and it didn't show many dedicated studios at all - but there was at least one on each floor.
> 
> I'm not concerned for us - we booked at one bedroom.  Just curious if she was given the correct information.


"Deluxe Studio"
Floor 1: 1 Dedicated Alternate Studio, 1 Lockoff Alternate Studio, 28 Dedicated Studios, 1 Lockoff Studio
Floor 2-7: 1 Lockoff Alternate Studio per Floor
Total Rooms: 37 Studios (29 Dedicated, 8 Lockoff)

"Deluxe Studio with WalkIn Shower"
Floor 1: 0
Floor 2: 4 Lockoff, 3 Dedicated
Floor 3: 5 Lockoff, 2 Dedicated
Floor 4: 6 Lockoff (one of which is open to lobby, believe this is a "bear face" room), 2 Dedicated
Floor 5: 6 Lockoff (one of which is open to lobby, believe this is a "bear face" room), 2 Dedicated
Floor 6: 5 Lockoff, 3 Dedicated
Floor 7: 2 Lockoff, 1 Dedicated
Total Rooms: 41 Studios (13 Dedicated, 28 Lockoff)

So it depends on which room type was reserved on which floor they be on. "Deluxe Studio" highly likely on the ground floor, Floor 1, (Lobby is Floor 2 of course). "Deluxe Studio with WalkIn Shower" guarantees Floor 2-7 with equal-ish odds across all floors.


----------



## bobbiwoz

crvetter said:


> "Deluxe Studio"
> Floor 1: 1 Dedicated Alternate Studio, 1 Lockoff Alternate Studio, 28 Dedicated Studios, 1 Lockoff Studio
> Floor 2-7: 1 Lockoff Alternate Studio per Floor
> Total Rooms: 37 Studios (29 Dedicated, 8 Lockoff)
> 
> "Deluxe Studio with WalkIn Shower"
> Floor 1: 0
> Floor 2: 4 Lockoff, 3 Dedicated
> Floor 3: 5 Lockoff, 2 Dedicated
> Floor 4: 6 Lockoff (one of which is open to lobby, believe this is a "bear face" room), 2 Dedicated
> Floor 5: 6 Lockoff (one of which is open to lobby, believe this is a "bear face" room), 2 Dedicated
> Floor 6: 5 Lockoff, 3 Dedicated
> Floor 7: 2 Lockoff, 1 Dedicated
> Total Rooms: 41 Studios (13 Dedicated, 28 Lockoff)
> 
> So it depends on which room type was reserved on which floor they be on. "Deluxe Studio" highly likely on the ground floor, Floor 1, (Lobby is Floor 2 of course). "Deluxe Studio with WalkIn Shower" guarantees Floor 2-7 with equal-ish odds across all floors.


Thanks for this!  I just booked a studio with a walk on shower for our post 4th of July trip. It replaced two nights at VB.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sachilles said:


> I'm seen you post this idea in the other thread. It has very sound logic. The thing that is hard for me to come to terms with is Disney terminating a form of transport at two of its most popular cash and DVC resorts. Replace it with something sure, but just taking it away, and then trying to sell the walkway seems like they are asking for a customer service nightmare. Though the Poly has the TTC ferry landing.



They used to have boat service from CR to MK.  It was eventually discontinued - maybe 5-7 years ago.  The monorail and the walkway were always there and that's what they finally decided was good enough.


----------



## sleepydog25

Busy thread yesterday!  YET, here we are today only a half dozen spots or so from the fold! Odd how we can go a  whole month and never move more than a few spots, then some weeks or even days we get shuttled to the fold and beyond. Sounds as though a lot of trips being planned--winter is getting to everyone, eh? 

We're a little over a month away from our own trip, and *Luv* just discovered today that the tier system at DHS has changed, along with the fact Smugglers' Run is now open to FPs. She redid our FPs for the first week of March just this morning and managed to snag RnR, Smugglers', TSM, and even Slinky Dog. Run, don't walk, to your nearest MDE!


----------



## horselover

Success!  I was worried for nothing.  Glad I didn't bother to go to the trouble of transferring points.  We're now booked on 2 separate, but linked reservations for 12/20-27 in a dedicated 2 BR.  Yay!    I did wipe out all but 6 of my VWL points for '20 & '21, but that's ok. I know we won't do another Christmas trip in 2021 & all my trips are now booked for this year.

I saw that heads up in an email this morning Sly.  Thought about updating mine for the end of Feb/early March trip, but then remembered I'm saving all of those rides to do as a family.  It will be more fun that way.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Well, doing my bit to help keep us on page 1.

So, a quick report on Kennedy Space Center and Cocoa Beach. The Space Center was very impressive, if you haven’t been in a long time it is definitely worth a day trip.
We enjoyed Cocoa Beach as well.  Had gusts up to 35 MPH the first two days but it was warm.  Got to see the Falcon 9 rocket launch from the beach on Sunday, spectacular sight!  View from our Balcony:
View of the Rocket, upper left hand corner:


Anyways, it was a nice little 4 day trip.  One other thing we did that was unexpectedly great was the Brevard County Zoo.  Surpassed all expectations.

OK, back to planning my next Lodge visit!  Happy day Groupies!


----------



## bobbiwoz

We moved a Vero Beach stay to Copper Creek today and scored a FP for Smugglers Run on March 10!  It’s the first time in a very long time that we will be staying inside the Lodge!!


----------



## suse66

Popping in to say I am officially joining the VWL family! We closed on our resale contract of 150 points this past Tuesday and couldn't be happier! Looking forward to making many wonderful memories at the Lodge!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Welcome Home Sus!* Glad to have you!!  

Now don't be a stranger or lurker.  It is always great to have a Lodge report, World stay story, or an opinion or two.  So keep in touch, relax, and enjoy The Lodge!


----------



## sleepydog25

suse66 said:


> Popping in to say I am officially joining the VWL family! We closed on our resale contract of 150 points this past Tuesday and couldn't be happier! Looking forward to making many wonderful memories at the Lodge!


 *suse!!* We're happy you popped in, and as *Dad* says, keep in touch! You've found a like-minded community of folks--Groupies--who have become one large, extended family. We love pictures, commentary, and just day-to-day thoughts. If you've nosed around in our thread for any length of time, I hope you've seen what a friendly bunch we are. I may be the biggest grump in this group ("may"--hahahaha!), but they've not thrown me out yet. VWL is home for many of us, though not all, but one thing we do have in common is a love of the Lodge. Not coincidentally, that's all we require for membership, so welcome to the Groupies!


----------



## Granny

suse66 said:


> Popping in to say I am officially joining the VWL family! We closed on our resale contract of 150 points this past Tuesday and couldn't be happier! Looking forward to making many wonderful memories at the Lodge!




*Suse*....very happy to hear your news...congratulations and ...







You got off to a great start with us simply by referring to the resort as VWL.  Not many of us think that Boulder Ridge is an improvement in name. 


Feel free to pull up a rocking chair here and sit by the virtual fireplace during these cold winter days.   We have some other Canadian Groupies as well, and we love hearing others thoughts and stories about the Lodge!  And of course, if you happen to share pictures of visits, that is always appreciated as well!


----------



## Granny

rkstocke5609 said:


> Well, doing my bit to help keep us on page 1.
> 
> So, a quick report on Kennedy Space Center and Cocoa Beach. The Space Center was very impressive, if you haven’t been in a long time it is definitely worth a day trip.
> We enjoyed Cocoa Beach as well.  Had gusts up to 35 MPH the first two days but it was warm.  Got to see the Falcon 9 rocket launch from the beach on Sunday, spectacular sight!
> 
> Anyways, it was a nice little 4 day trip.  One other thing we did that was unexpectedly great was the Brevard County Zoo.  Surpassed all expectations.
> 
> OK, back to planning my next Lodge visit!  Happy day Groupies!



*Ron...*thanks for the photo trip report on Kennedy Space Center and the beach.  Looks like a fun trip and it was neat that you were able to see a launch.  Thanks for taking the time to post the pictures and share your thoughts.  We've never extended an Orlando trip with the Kennedy Space Center but maybe at some point we'll just have to do that!  And we like zoos, so your comment about the Brevard County Zoo was much appreciated.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Granny said:


> *Ron...*thanks for the photo trip report on Kennedy Space Center and the beach.  Looks like a fun trip and it was neat that you were able to see a launch.  Thanks for taking the time to post the pictures and share your thoughts.  We've never extended an Orlando trip with the Kennedy Space Center but maybe at some point we'll just have to do that!  And we like zoos, so your comment about the Brevard County Zoo was much appreciated.



Granny, since you liked hearing about the zoo, here’s a nugget. There was an enclosed bird area that my daughter and I went in. They give you food and instantly a bird was on my shoulder. Here’s a picture of my daughter...
Don’t know why it’s sideways, it was taken the same as the others....


----------



## rkstocke5609

Oh, and last bit about the zoo — they had Dole Whip  .  Here’s the map..


----------



## Granny

*Ron*...people have been experiencing the "sideways photo posting" issue on this site, especially when posting from their phones.  But here are your images turned upright...









I made the map a little larger to make it easier to see.  Love the bird feeding...we experienced that at Discovery Cove in Orlando (next to Sea World) and it's a lot of fun.




rkstocke5609 said:


> Oh, and last bit about the zoo — they had Dole Whip  .



Okay...now the zoo visit is a MUST!


----------



## jimmytammy

Got all our FPs booked Thursday, including FOP, Millineum Falcon and Slinky Dog .  We booked at 7am and came in that evening to find the happy announcement of HS only having Slinky and Millineum Falcon as Tier 1.  That sure did open up a world of possibilities as we quickly altered our plans and felt great that RNRC and ToT were back to Tier 2.  I feel like they are doing all this prepping for Runaway Train to open.  Thoughts?


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Got all our FPs booked Thursday, including FOP, Millineum Falcon and Slinky Dog .  We booked at 7am and came in that evening to find the happy announcement of HS only having Slinky and Millineum Falcon as Tier 1.  That sure did open up a world of possibilities as we quickly altered our plans and felt great that RNRC and ToT were back to Tier 2.  I feel like they are doing all this prepping for Runaway Train to open.  Thoughts?


I can't say for certain what prompted Disney to restructure the tier system at DHS, but I'm thrilled they did. As I said coming back from our last trip, DHS felt like one big waiting room since you waited for RotR and, given almost every ride there became a Tier 1 ride, you waited for other rides in standby or for your FP window to open. Now, it appears DHS will feel like an actual park again. We (read: *Luv*) readjusted our rides, too, and now we're locked in to a bunch of rides we didn't do in December. I do believe, *JT,* that they will make the Runaway Train a Tier 1. Three Tier 1 rides, RotR, and then the rest as Tier 2 sounds like a great plan to me. My favorite ride, RnR, is now a Tier 2. . .and TSM! Love it!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

So, VWL has the Bambi characters as their own.  We even have the pillows to prove it!






But a Bambi live action remake?  I always thought Dumbo was a bad idea and it did not do that great so others apparently agreed and now they're going for Bambi?  Love the characters.  And remain traumatized from it and still vividely remember watching it sitting on the floor in front of the theater seats as a youngster on a Saturday afternoon because the theate was over sold.    I've never been able to watch the entire movie again.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> So, VWL has the Bambi characters as their own.  We even have the pillows to prove it!


Yeah, they've had those pillows for a time now--a cute touch. That couch? A version of it can be found in pretty much any DVC resort that hasn't been recently refurbished or built.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Yeah, they've had those pillows for a time now--a cute touch. That couch? A version of it can be found in pretty much any DVC resort that hasn't been recently refurbished or built.



I actually just posted the picture to comment on the Bambi live action movie that seems to be in the work.  

The couch is as you say nothing special and I've always contended the rug came from Lowes Home Improvement.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Although - I don't dislike the sofa.  It's not beige.  But it's also not a good quality material and hasn't worn well in the rooms I've been in.  But I really like that it's not beige and unlike a few others I was not a fan of the previous couch.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Although - I don't dislike the sofa.  It's not beige.  But it's also not a good quality material and hasn't worn well in the rooms I've been in.  But I really like that it's not beige and unlike a few others I was not a fan of the previous couch.


Yep, the couches didn't age well. Heck, they looked tired when they first did the refurb at VWL. Ours in the studio we had in December was worn and dirty on the armrests. But, as you say, it wasn't beige.


----------



## Jperiod

We got a great view!! This is a 1 bedroom on the 4th floor, 4537. I requested specific room numbers and got my 3rd choice. Great view of the water pageant and MK fireworks looking off to the far left of our balcony.


----------



## sleepydog25

Jperiod said:


> We got a great view!! This is a 1 bedroom on the 4th floor, 4537. I requested specific room numbers and got my 3rd choice. Great view of the water pageant and MK fireworks looking off to the far left of our balcony.
> View attachment 468345View attachment 468346View attachment 468347


Welcome, *J*! Looks like a fabulous room. I don't know that I've had that particular room, but I've had one close by. . .back before the cabins were put in. You get the pool, the lake, EWP, and some of the fireworks. Hard to beat that!


----------



## rkstocke5609

Good Morning Groupies!

With great sadness we had to cancel our waitlist for VGC for this March. We had to cancel our flight in order to not take a bath (only $75 now). So, we have a year to use the credit. I didn’t see much hope of it coming through and I couldn’t see the sense of paying $350/ night even at a good neighbor hotel.   And, too late to find anything at WDW so our March 2020 trip is blown up. But, out of sadness comes great joy as I flipped this into our first ever VWL stay over Christmas. So, I booked a 1BR for 12-19-20 through 12-26-20 !


----------



## sleepydog25

rkstocke5609 said:


> Good Morning Groupies!
> 
> With great sadness we had to cancel our waitlist for VGC for this March. We had to cancel our flight in order to not take a bath (only $75 now). So, we have a year to use the credit. I didn’t see much hope of it coming through and I couldn’t see the sense of paying $350/ night even at a good neighbor hotel.   And, too late to find anything at WDW so our March 2020 trip is blown up. But, out of sadness comes great joy as I flipped this into our first ever VWL stay over Christmas. So, I booked a 1BR for 12-19-20 through 12-26-20 !


Sorry to hear about losing out on VGC and March altogether; however, you are correct that you scored something grand in being able to stay at VWL during Christmas. Congrats!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Wow. * I'm not sure if it is just my computer or what.  All of the DIS threads I visit are all squished onto the left side of the screen with DVC News, charts, etc all on the right side.  If this is the new format, I can see how many would not bother to visit the threads as it seems like so many other sights that are PACKED with advertising.  I guess I can overlook it, but I already miss the full page spread.


----------



## Starwind

Dizny Dad said:


> *Wow. * I'm not sure if it is just my computer or what.  All of the DIS threads I visit are all squished onto the left side of the screen with DVC News, charts, etc all on the right side.  If this is the new format, I can see how many would not bother to visit the threads as it seems like so many other sights that are PACKED with advertising.  I guess I can overlook it, but I already miss the full page spread.



It just changed to that for me in the last couple minutes. Hoping it is not permanent.


----------



## Jperiod

only this thread for me?


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> So, VWL has the Bambi characters as their own.  We even have the pillows to prove it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But a Bambi live action remake?  I always thought Dumbo was a bad idea and it did not do that great so others apparently agreed and now they're going for Bambi?  Love the characters.  And remain traumatized from it and still vividely remember watching it sitting on the floor in front of the theater seats as a youngster on a Saturday afternoon because the theate was over sold.    I've never been able to watch the entire movie again.



I liked those pillows.  They're cute.  I too give a thumbs down to live action Bambi.  Not necessary.  




Dizny Dad said:


> *Wow. * I'm not sure if it is just my computer or what.  All of the DIS threads I visit are all squished onto the left side of the screen with DVC News, charts, etc all on the right side.  If this is the new format, I can see how many would not bother to visit the threads as it seems like so many other sights that are PACKED with advertising.  I guess I can overlook it, but I already miss the full page spread.



I thought it was just me.  Really annoying.  Hope it's a temporary glitch.

@Jperiod you did get a great view!     

I forgot to mention for my Dec. stay I put in a request for high floor lake side.  What did I get? 2nd floor, bus side almost all the way down near the dreaded dumpster view.  It actually turned out to be a great room.  Almost across from an exit stairway & it was really quiet.  Still would have liked a lake view though.


----------



## Starwind

Jperiod said:


> only this thread for me?


Yep also only this thread for me.

ETA: and now it seems to be fixed ?


----------



## Granny

My computer showed the scrunched up look late last night, but is looking fine now.  I always assume it is someone in IT working on something and just misses something.  Looks all better now!




rkstocke5609 said:


> I flipped this into our first ever VWL stay over Christmas. So, I booked a 1BR for 12-19-20 through 12-26-20 !



*Ron*...congrats on your December VWL Christmas booking!  I don't know if you've stayed over this time of year before, but it is crazy crowded in the parks. Best to book your FP's, and exercise a lot of patience. It is also a good time for resort hopping to view decorations. And of course, just hanging around the lobby at the Lodge at that time of year is a Tier 1 attraction in itself!


----------



## bobbiwoz

I could not watch live action Dumbo, and will not watch live action Bambi.  The original ones were traumatic enough for me.  

At another time, I also spent most of Snow White under the movie house seat.  My mother was having my sister that day, and my grandmother took me to see Snow White.  Yikes, that was a rough couple of days for me!


----------



## sleepydog25

I haven't gotten any wonky computer feedback or scrunching, but I now notice that if I hover my cursor over a person's icon, it will pull up some sort of mini-spread sheet with, among other things, the number of posts that person had (I missed that on icons the past couple of years), something called a "reaction score" and then "points." If that function has been there all along, I somehow missed it. Regardless, what the heck is a reaction score and why a point score? (Edited to add: Can I use those points to book DVC?   )


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> I haven't gotten any wonky computer feedback or scrunching, but I now notice that if I hover my cursor over a person's icon, it will pull up some sort of mini-spread sheet with, among other things, the number of posts that person had (I missed that on icons the past couple of years), something called a "reaction score" and then "points." If that function has been there all along, I somehow missed it. Regardless, what the heck is a reaction score and why a point score? (Edited to add: Can I use those points to book DVC?   )



Yes, that functionality with the avatars has been there for some time now. 

Reaction score means how many time people have reacted to your posts by putting Like on it.  For instance, I bumped up your reaction score by putting a thumbs up "like" reaction on your post.

Points means you've hit some milestones...on these boards you max out at 113 points.  Click on the 113 and you will see how you earned those points.

And no, the points are not usable to book DVC reservations.  Pity.


----------



## sleepydog25

Holy guacamole! *he says as the Groupies stumble toward the fold* 

Sadly, still over a month out from our trip. We'll get there, I know. . .

So, all that hover information has been there for quite some time, eh? Well, no one ever accused me of being technical genius. . .or just a plain genius for that matter. . .and why do the points max out at 113? Why do they max out at all? I should also get a senior discount for any purchase I make with my avatar points. Just sayin'. . .


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover said:


> I liked those pillows.  They're cute.  I too give a thumbs down to live action Bambi.  Not necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was just me.  Really annoying.  Hope it's a temporary glitch.
> 
> @Jperiod you did get a great view!
> 
> I forgot to mention for my Dec. stay I put in a request for high floor lake side.  What did I get? 2nd floor, bus side almost all the way down near the dreaded dumpster view.  It actually turned out to be a great room.  Almost across from an exit stairway & it was really quiet.  Still would have liked a lake view though.


Hey Julie!
Happy to see you here on the Groupies!  As has been said before, once a groupie, always a groupie!
We were at CC Dec. 6, one night in a GV.  Wowzer that was nice and short lived.  Then we moved over to VWL in two 1 bedrooms, one for T, Me and Casey, and another for our DD, DSIL and and new grandson.  My requests were as follows, near elevator, high floor.  No lake view, no pool view, just those two requests.  What do we get, near elevator, great!  Only problem, no elevator needed as they put us on 1st floor, well I dont need no stinkin' elevator if I'm on the 1st floor!!

Our DD and family were facing the trees that block the pool.  Us, we were facing the wooden walkway that heads towards to main Lodge out of VWL.  We really like upper floors because you have some privacy and can drink coffee on balcony.  T wasn't a happy camper as she pegged it right, we weren't going to use that patio to drink coffee in the AM as everyone would be looking our way whilst we sip away in our PJs.  And we didn't .  I tried once, lasted all of 10 seconds as 3 people passed and every one of em gave me a look as I tried to get comfy with my coffee

Bottom line for me, 1st request from now on, at VWL, High Floor.  Thats my one and hope only time on the 1st floor at VWL


----------



## Dizny Dad

Well, I just learned something.  I had no idea that clicking on the "Like" gave credit to the poster.  Gee, *Granny*, if we can't cash the points in for a toaster or something, is there some other reason they may be important? In case they are, I'll start using them. To be honest, I have NEVER clicked on the "Like" button in ANYTHING; I just have never trusted what I may get or what "List" I would be on for additional Internet trash.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dizny Dad said:


> Well, I just learned something.  I had no idea that clicking on the "Like" gave credit to the poster.  Gee, *Granny*, if we can't cash the points in for a toaster or something, is there some other reason they may be important? In case they are, I'll start using them. To be honest, I have NEVER clicked on the "Like" button in ANYTHING; I just have never trusted what I may get or what "List" I would be on for additional Internet trash.


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> Well, I just learned something.  I had no idea that clicking on the "Like" gave credit to the poster.  In case they are, I'll start using them. To be honest, I have NEVER clicked on the "Like" button in ANYTHING; I just have never trusted what I may get or what "List" I would be on for additional Internet trash.



And here I've been thinking for years that you just never liked anything you read on this thread!    

You are safe with this particular "like" button.  All it does is give you the opportunity to show that you like a comment without adding a post that says "I agree" or some such thing.    As you can see on your latest post, it can also be used to express surprise, sadness or anger over someone's post.  It also confirms that someone has read a post even if they haven't posted anything in response.     It doesn't send out messages to the world or give you any spam.



> Gee, *Granny*, if we can't cash the points in for a toaster or something, is there some other reason they may be important?



Nope.  It just allows some feedback without a ton of low content posts.  If we didn't have the "Like" button, I'd have to use this emoji a lot...


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> And here I've been thinking for years that you just never liked anything you read on this thread!
> 
> You are safe with this particular "like" button.  All it does is give you the opportunity to show that you like a comment without adding a post that says "I agree" or some such thing.    As you can see on your latest post, it can also be used to express surprise, sadness or anger over someone's post.  It also confirms that someone has read a post even if they haven't posted anything in response.     It doesn't send out messages to the world or give you any spam.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  It just allows some feedback without a ton of low content posts.  If we didn't have the "Like" button, I'd have to use this emoji a lot...
> 
> View attachment 469562


What he says. Still, I think something like a Vitamix or a Keurig or something should be available to trade point for. Mods, are you listening?   

Also, while we don't officially follow birthdays anymore, I did want to note that a neighbor of mine--and one of the long-time Groupies--just celebrated his 39th birthday yesterday. So. . . . .

* JT!!!*


----------



## Dizny Dad

39 . ? . .39 . . . . . . . I was 39 once; at least I think so.  I'm here now, so I must have passed thru that.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I remember when 39 was a scary number!


----------



## twinklebug

bobbiwoz said:


> I remember when 39 was a scary number!


My dad used to say he hit 40 and then started counting backward. Became a problem when he hit zero.


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> What he says. Still, I think something like a Vitamix or a Keurig or something should be available to trade point for. Mods, are you listening?
> 
> Also, while we don't officially follow birthdays anymore, I did want to note that a neighbor of mine--and one of the long-time Groupies--just celebrated his 39th birthday yesterday. So. . . . .
> 
> * JT!!!*


Awww, thanks Sleepy.  You're too much, too much I say


----------



## TCRAIG

We had room 3545 (2Br) this past December - lovely room - great view of water parade and side view of the higher fireworks from the balcony...and I grabbed a 1Br for 12/6-12 for 2020 and will try to get near this area - hopefully a higher floor for a better fireworks view


----------



## jimmytammy

Im so old I dont remember being 39


----------



## horselover

Happy belated birthday Jimmy!


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy said:


> Im so old I dont remember being 39


I don’t believe that for a minute!


----------



## sleepydog25

Up and at'em, Groupies! It's the weekend.  .  .almost. Hope everyone has superb Super Bowl weekend, even if you don't watch the game (which I likely won't watch much of). May get a little snow early tomorrow, but by Monday we're supposed to hit 60F! I'll believe it when I see it. Meanwhile, I came across this article which is basically a fluff piece, yet it might still be of interest to you. Josh D'Amaro is the new head mouse at WDW--let's hope he follows through on his proclaimed emphasis on CMs. https://www.bizjournals.com/orlando...-magic-kingdom-with.html?ana=yahoo&yptr=yahoo


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for the Bday wishes folks, y'all are so kind to acknowledge it.

Speaking of Birthdays, I saw a friend post on FB this AM a tidbit(not scientific knowledge, but fun all the same)where you figure out the #1 song on your 14th Bday, and it defines your life.  So I dug a bit, not hard to search for, and found mine...
"Le Freak" by Chic.  Well that pretty much sums it up for me and maybe its scientific after all


----------



## Dizny Dad

Wow *Jimmy* . . I looked for the #1 song when I was 14 . . . and found that it depends on what system you use and what type of music (Pop, Rock, Country, etc).  But the old songs came rushing back to me; all except the top song listed on my birthday - Bobby Goldsboro's "Honey".  I had no recollection of this song, so I found it and played it.  Now my eyes are teary.  I love my DiznyDi, bought her a puppy this Christmas, planted trees years ago, and the song goes on . . . . . . .


----------



## bobbiwoz

My song seems to be “Wonderland by Night” and that sounds just about right for me!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks for the Bday wishes folks, y'all are so kind to acknowledge it.
> 
> Speaking of Birthdays, I saw a friend post on FB this AM a tidbit(not scientific knowledge, but fun all the same)where you figure out the #1 song on your 14th Bday, and it defines your life.  So I dug a bit, not hard to search for, and found mine...
> "Le Freak" by Chic.  Well that pretty much sums it up for me and maybe its scientific after all



Had to take a look and mine was "Funkytown"!  Maybe explains why I still will bounce around to a good disco song. 

What I didn't know was who performed that song - "Lipps Inc" and that they were from my home state - Minnesota!

The year of my 14th birthday had quite an eclectic mix of #1 hits.


----------



## Crabby_Dan

“You are the Sunshine of My Life” by Stevie Wonder.
Yep. That pretty well sums up my sunny disposition 

JT, I’m thinking the science might be a little off.


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Had to take a look and mine was "Funkytown"!  Maybe explains why I still will bounce around to a good disco song.
> 
> What I didn't know was who performed that song - "Lipps Inc" and that they were from my home state - Minnesota!
> 
> The year of my 14th birthday had quite an eclectic mix of #1 hits.


Yes, those were the days.  I introduced my DD to ABBA via "Dancing Queen". She loves em!!  
KC and the Sunshine Band, Bee Gees, Tavares, etc.  My middle school days were full of the disco kings/queens

I still hear the synthesizer in my head of "Funkytown" now...Dee, dee, dee, dee, dah, dee, dee, dee, dee, dee


----------



## bobbiwoz

bobbiwoz said:


> My song seems to be “Wonderland by Night” and that sounds just about right for me!



Here‘s an example!


----------



## rkstocke5609

OMG, my song is “Harper Valley PTA” ??  I don’t think I can even comment....


----------



## bobbiwoz

^. Oh my!  I just heard that the other day on the radio!  You tell ‘em!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rkstocke5609 said:


> OMG, my song is “Harper Valley PTA” ??  I don’t think I can even comment....



I remember that song!  Hadn't heard it in ages.


----------



## claire_ont

LOL mine is by Mud - Tiger Feet. I did not remember it, so listened to it on youtube. Another site had the number 1 song as Your Sixteen, by Ringo Starr.  I like that one better.


----------



## twokats

Dizny Dad said:


> Wow *Jimmy* . . I looked for the #1 song when I was 14 . . . and found that it depends on what system you use and what type of music (Pop, Rock, Country, etc).  But the old songs came rushing back to me; all except the top song listed on my birthday - Bobby Goldsboro's "Honey".  I had no recollection of this song, so I found it and played it.  Now my eyes are teary.  I love my DiznyDi, bought her a puppy this Christmas, planted trees years ago, and the song goes on . . . . . . .



Well, DDad, since we are the same age, that is mine also.  And it really was!!!  I loved Bobby Goldsboro back in the day.  It was a tearjerker.


----------



## sleepydog25

rkstocke5609 said:


> OMG, my song is “Harper Valley PTA” ??  I don’t think I can even comment....


I laughed so hard at this! Too funny!

And I ain't sayin' what my song was cuz that means you'd know how old I was. . .I'm not going there! Just no. To throw you off the trail, I'll say my #1 song was "Thriller."  So there.


----------



## twinklebug

bobbiwoz said:


> Here‘s an example!
> 
> View attachment 470096


Oh man, I'd love to see that in high resolution. 
No... I'd love that as a picture on my wall.


----------



## bobbiwoz

twinklebug said:


> Oh man, I'd love to see that in high resolution.
> No... I'd love that as a picture on my wall.


It was taken after a Groupies Meet at TOTW.


----------



## twinklebug

bobbiwoz said:


> It was taken after a Groupies Meet at TOTW.


Even better! What a perfect night shot.


----------



## cellomom

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks for the Bday wishes folks, y'all are so kind to acknowledge it.
> 
> Speaking of Birthdays, I saw a friend post on FB this AM a tidbit(not scientific knowledge, but fun all the same)where you figure out the #1 song on your 14th Bday, and it defines your life.  So I dug a bit, not hard to search for, and found mine...
> "Le Freak" by Chic.  Well that pretty much sums it up for me and maybe its scientific after all



showing our age - mine is “Family Affair” by Sly and the Family Stone.  Hubby’s- “Love Chid” by Diana Ross & the Supremes.  . ????


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Up and at'em, Groupies! It's the weekend.  .  .almost. Hope everyone has superb Super Bowl weekend, even if you don't watch the game (which I likely won't watch much of). May get a little snow early tomorrow, but by Monday we're supposed to hit 60F! I'll believe it when I see it. Meanwhile, I came across this article which is basically a fluff piece, yet it might still be of interest to you. Josh D'Amaro is the new head mouse at WDW--let's hope he follows through on his proclaimed emphasis on CMs. https://www.bizjournals.com/orlando...-magic-kingdom-with.html?ana=yahoo&yptr=yahoo


Great article Sleepy!  I sure hope he gets the WDW ship uprighted and I feel starting with the spirit of the CMs is a smart place.


----------



## Granny

Hi Groupies!  Been away at a retreat for the weekend, so just now catching up.

*Jimmy*...I'm not sure about that whole song thing but the #1 song on my 14th birthday appears to have been either _"Aquarius/Let the Sun Shine In"_ by the 5th Dimension or else "_Hair" _by the Cowsills.  Talk about showing my age!

I think the theory of defining my life would have been closer if I had been born a week earlier.  At that time, the #1 song was "_Dizzy_" by Tommy Roe.


----------



## Lakegirl

Very weird thing happened last night I went into my DVC account to modify my reservation I noticed the confirming email was not mine, I then looked and the phone # on the account was not mine either.  I switched them and changed my password.  MS was closed so I couldn’t report it.
This morning, someone hacked my credit card and tried to charge over $4,000.00 in NC.  My credit card company let the first one go through but then  sent me a text thankfully.  I find it very coincidental that something was up with my DVC account and then my credit card was used fraudulently.  I called MS and of course they said one couldn’t have anything to do with the other but it was still worrisome.
on another note I made a reservation at Tropolinos when we are there.  A friend went and said it is now their new favorite!.


----------



## twinklebug

Lakegirl said:


> Very weird thing happened last night I went into my DVC account to modify my reservation I noticed the confirming email was not mine, I then looked and the phone # on the account was not mine either.  I switched them and changed my password.  MS was closed so I couldn’t report it.
> This morning, someone hacked my credit card and tried to charge over $4,000.00 in NC.  My credit card company let the first one go through but then  sent me a text thankfully.  I find it very coincidental that something was up with my DVC account and then my credit card was used fraudulently.  I called MS and of course they said one couldn’t have anything to do with the other but it was still worrisome.
> on another note I made a reservation at Tropolinos when we are there.  A friend went and said it is now their new favorite!.


Wow - glad you caught that. Sorry about the CC, but at least they did stop it and reverted the first charge (yes?).
Your post is a good reminder that we should make habit of going through all our accounts, DVC, banking and otherwise just to ensure contact info is correct.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Lakegirl said:


> Very weird thing happened last night I went into my DVC account to modify my reservation I noticed the confirming email was not mine, I then looked and the phone # on the account was not mine either.  I switched them and changed my password.  MS was closed so I couldn’t report it.
> This morning, someone hacked my credit card and tried to charge over $4,000.00 in NC.  My credit card company let the first one go through but then  sent me a text thankfully.  I find it very coincidental that something was up with my DVC account and then my credit card was used fraudulently.  I called MS and of course they said one couldn’t have anything to do with the other but it was still worrisome.
> on another note I made a reservation at Tropolinos when we are there.  A friend went and said it is now their new favorite!.



One other possibility fo the reservation part is that they have been doing major updates during a couple of evenings in the past week.  I’ve read of that same thing happening before to people during those times.  Database management has often appeared to be very sloppy to me with DVC.   So it might be coincidence with the credit card.  Or not.   If only whomever hacked the credit card would use their powers for good instead of evil.


----------



## sachilles

Lakegirl said:


> Very weird thing happened last night I went into my DVC account to modify my reservation I noticed the confirming email was not mine, I then looked and the phone # on the account was not mine either.  I switched them and changed my password.  MS was closed so I couldn’t report it.
> This morning, someone hacked my credit card and tried to charge over $4,000.00 in NC.  My credit card company let the first one go through but then  sent me a text thankfully.  I find it very coincidental that something was up with my DVC account and then my credit card was used fraudulently.  I called MS and of course they said one couldn’t have anything to do with the other but it was still worrisome.
> on another note I made a reservation at Tropolinos when we are there.  A friend went and said it is now their new favorite!.


Not a guarantee of wrong doing, but best practice would be to make sure your computer is clean. Keylogging is a real thing, and your computer could have a logger, which will result in various "odd" things. 
First advice is if you use the same computer for everything, is make sure it's clean. Use another known clean pc to log into your more important accounts and update passwords etc.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sachilles said:


> Not a guarantee of wrong doing, but best practice would be to make sure your computer is clean. Keylogging is a real thing, and your computer could have a logger, which will result in various "odd" things.
> First advice is if you use the same computer for everything, is make sure it's clean. Use another known clean pc to log into your more important accounts and update passwords etc.



What are the best softwares these days for cleaning up a computer?  I've been feeling "itchy" and going to run some scans.


----------



## sachilles

KAT4DISNEY said:


> What are the best softwares these days for cleaning up a computer?  I've been feeling "itchy" and going to run some scans.


My company uses Sophos, but there are plenty of others out there.


----------



## TCRAIG

claire_ont said:


> LOL mine is by Mud - Tiger Feet. I did not remember it, so listened to it on youtube. Another site had the number 1 song as Your Sixteen, by Ringo Starr.  I like that one better.


Wedding Bell Blues by 5Th Dimension


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks for the Bday wishes folks, y'all are so kind to acknowledge it.
> 
> Speaking of Birthdays, I saw a friend post on FB this AM a tidbit(not scientific knowledge, but fun all the same)where you figure out the #1 song on your 14th Bday, and it defines your life.  So I dug a bit, not hard to search for, and found mine...
> "Le Freak" by Chic.  Well that pretty much sums it up for me and maybe its scientific after all


Oh, so that's what all this hub bub is about. (I missed this post somehow)

for me it's "Babe" by Styx.

I used to love Styx and am happy with the results, although the song is rather sad and if that's supposed to define my life - yikes! 
I'm pretty sure this song was on one of a collection of 20 albums I had won from Lechmere that year.


----------



## TCRAIG

Did everyone get the Email about Mickey and Minnie Runaway Railroad opening March 4th?


----------



## Granny

TCRAIG said:


> Did everyone get the Email about Mickey and Minnie Runaway Railroad opening March 4th?



No email, but I had read it elsewhere.   I also read that Smuggler's Run and Slinky Dog Dash are now the only Tier 1 rides at DHS.  That frees up Toy Story Mania, Rock n Roller Coaster, and Tower of Terror which are no longer restricted to Tier 1 (one Tier 1 FP at a time).  That helps DHS be a park that's worth visiting again.

That opening date for MMRR of March 4 should allow plenty of time for delays and bug elimination before our May trip.    Rumor is that it will open without FastPass just like the Galaxy's Edge attractions.

Overall, the new attractions and the new Tier system at DHS make it a much more attractive park to visit in the future.  We had basically written it off when virtually every attraction was a Tier 1.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> No email, but I had read it elsewhere.   I also read that Smuggler's Run and Slinky Dog Dash are now the only Tier 1 rides at DHS.  That frees up Toy Story Mania, Rock n Roller Coaster, and Tower of Terror which are no longer restricted to Tier 1 (one Tier 1 FP at a time).  That helps DHS be a park that's worth visiting again.
> 
> That opening date for MMRR of March 4 should allow plenty of time for delays and bug elimination before our May trip.    Rumor is that it will open without FastPass just like the Galaxy's Edge attractions.
> 
> Overall, the new attractions and the new Tier system at DHS make it a much more attractive park to visit in the future.  We had basically written it off when virtually every attraction was a Tier 1.


Agree that removing all those rides from Tier 1 was a good move--I don't understand why they ever had so many as Tier 1. When we were there, everyone was just sitting around and waiting, either for RotR or any one of the other Tier 1 rides. Now, if the new Mickey/Minnie ride just happens to have a soft opening for DVC or AP holders, we'll gladly jump on that while we're there!


----------



## Dizny Dad

sachilles said:


> My company uses Sophos, but there are plenty of others out there.



Yes, we also use Sophos for our system, that has grown now to a little over 200 desktop, laptop, and tablets.  But at Home I use CleanMyMac since I'm an Apple user . . . . . don't get me starter.


----------



## twokats

Dizny Dad said:


> Yes, we also use Sophos for our system, that has grown now to a little over 200 desktop, laptop, and tablets.  But at Home I use CleanMyMac since I'm an Apple user . . . . . don't get me starter.



I use Sophos here at home also.  It has been good


----------



## Suzabella

Hi all!  Just returned from our first trip as owners at VWL/BRV.  It was all that we remembered and more.  We had a lovely lake view but I just kept walking the room and taking it ALL in.  I have to admit I wept a bit....it's been a long time coming.  I know you all understand.


----------



## sleepydog25

Suzabella said:


> Hi all!  Just returned from our first trip as owners at VWL/BRV.  It was all that we remembered and more.  We had a lovely lake view but I just kept walking the room and taking it ALL in.  I have to admit I wept a bit....it's been a long time coming.  I know you all understand.


@Suzabella There is something about that place that touches all of us on here. So happy to hear your first trip as owners was all you hoped it would be! Even when our overall trip is less than ideal, we can count on WL/VWL to put a smile on our face and warm our hearts. Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I'll take a look at Sophos - thanks all! 

I could use CleanMyMac but it would have to do a lot of cleaning to find a Mac to start!   I'm apparently the one person on the planet who can break any Apple device in 60 seconds or less even though I'm not even trying.    I finally found an ipad that has been determined to hang in there with me although then the screen broke.  And it's the only broken screen I've ever had on anything so I guess actually it's back to the "I'm apparently the one person on the planet that can break any Apple device".


----------



## jimmytammy

twinklebug said:


> Oh, so that's what all this hub bub is about. (I missed this post somehow)
> 
> for me it's "Babe" by Styx.
> 
> I used to love Styx and am happy with the results, although the song is rather sad and if that's supposed to define my life - yikes!
> I'm pretty sure this song was on one of a collection of 20 albums I had won from Lechmere that year.


Cindy
"Babe" was written by Dennis DeYoung as a birthday gift to his wife Suzanne (who BTW is still his wife since 1970, very unusual in the music/entertainment business).  He had not intentions of releasing it as a song on their albums, but the other Styx members convinced him otherwise, and the rest is history.  I only know this because he speaks about it at Epcot during Garden Rocks, and Eat to the Beat.  His wife is a backup singer for his band.  I saw his band after their shows one night in the Belle Vue Lounge at BW, but alas, no Dennis.  
I have a soft spot for Styx as they were the 1st live concert I attended in my youth, Paradise Theater tour in 81.  Again, useless knowledge for all to bear


----------



## Dizny Dad

Suzabella said:


> Hi all!  Just returned from our first trip as owners at VWL/BRV.  It was all that we remembered and *MORE.* . . . . . . . . . . . .



Yeah, we love the *MORE* part too!


----------



## Granny

Granny said:


> That opening date for MMRR of March 4 should allow plenty of time for delays and bug elimination before our May trip.  Rumor is that it will open without FastPass just like the Galaxy's Edge attractions.



Evidently this was a bad rumor.  I just read that MMRR is available on FP+ at this time!  And yes, it is a Tier 1 attraction along with Slinky Dog and Smuggler's Run.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Evidently this was a bad rumor.  I just read that MMRR is available on FP+ at this time!  And yes, it is a Tier 1 attraction along with Slinky Dog and Smuggler's Run.


Yep, saw that, too. We're still gonna wish upon a star that they'll do a soft opening for DVCers (and/or APers). . .


----------



## claire_ont

KAT4DISNEY said:


> "I'm apparently the one person on the planet that can break any Apple device".



Nope, I have a lovely IPad mini with a broken screen, and I am on my 3rd phone from work, all apple.  I do not think they are as strong as they used to be.


----------



## claire_ont

Good morning Groupies!  Doing the single digit dance.  Sunday, I check into VWL.  I can not wait. Weather forecast is looking hot with many days in the 80's!  

Meanwhile, I am sitting and looking out my window at the falling snow. I will soon need to go shovel the driveway. The best thing about sunshine and rain is that you do not have to shovel it.


----------



## Granny

claire_ont said:


> Good morning Groupies!  Doing the single digit dance.  Sunday, I check into VWL.  I can not wait. Weather forecast is looking hot with many days in the 80's!
> 
> Meanwhile, I am sitting and looking out my window at the falling snow. I will soon need to go shovel the driveway. The best thing about sunshine and rain is that you do not have to shovel it.



*Claire*...a February trip to the world sounds like a wonderful idea on a snowy day in Canada! You're probably looking at about a 70 degree temperature swing from departure to landing! 

Have a wonderful trip, and let us know if you see anything interesting you want to share about our home.


----------



## twinklebug

It's going to hit 61 degrees in my part of Mass in an hour here... Someone call the maintenance man, February is broken.

The one thing I really miss about cutting cable is missing the weather forecasts. It's quick and convenient to get my weather and news off my phone, but I miss "Bob" and his explanations of how weather worked. Why things were the way they were. I think kids these days may be missing out on some educational entertainment there.

I can still get glimpses of a news report online, but they're mostly from forecasters with general understandings and not true meteorologists who love to share their knowledge. (Just noted our local weather reporter has the tag Meteorologist on her name, but she drones on... no excitement or real depth to the info she's sharing)


----------



## sachilles

twinklebug said:


> It's going to hit 61 degrees in my part of Mass in an hour here... Someone call the maintenance man, February is broken.
> 
> The one thing I really miss about cutting cable is missing the weather forecasts. It's quick and convenient to get my weather and news off my phone, but I miss "Bob" and his explanations of how weather worked. Why things were the way they were. I think kids these days may be missing out on some educational entertainment there.
> 
> I can still get glimpses of a news report online, but they're mostly from forecasters with general understandings and not true meteorologists who love to share their knowledge.


....and just a few hours north in Central Vermont we are getting an epic snow storm.


----------



## twinklebug

sachilles said:


> ....and just a few hours north in Central Vermont we are getting an epic snow storm.


Drive safe, and make a snowman for us  
... I remember snow...


----------



## sachilles

twinklebug said:


> Drive safe, and make a snowman for us
> ... I remember snow...


I have a whole driveway full of snow you can have if you miss it.


----------



## sleepydog25

Reporting from Virginia (the Blue Ridge Mtns area), and we had 60s earlier this week, then 50s with about 3" of rain over two days, and now we're sitting below 30F with snow flurries. Meanwhile, my daughter in ME has snow on the way if not already in the middle of it. We're heading to the World in about three weeks and hoping for sun and warmth.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Reporting from SSR right now where it is 53 degrees and there are people in the pool!


----------



## rkstocke5609

bobbiwoz said:


> Reporting from SSR right now where it is 53 degrees and there are people in the pool!


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies!

Happy Saturday! Man it was a crazy January! Work was (and sadly still IS) crazy with year end and now the evil auditors are there! Grrrrr....

However, this has not stopped me from planning multiple trips! I mean, it IS why we work right?

We have 3 trips planned to Florida, first one is next month to Sarasota, and our stays to WDW will be abbreviated so that we can spend a few days at the beach.

Finally, a VERY belated birthday to Jimmy!


----------



## TCRAIG

Hello Fellow Groupies!  It’s snowing here in South Carolina - how about where you are?


----------



## sleepydog25

TCRAIG said:


> Hello Fellow Groupies!  It’s snowing here in South Carolina - how about where you are?


Let's see. Monday it was 65F. Tuesday it was in the high 50s. Wed and Thu it was the low 50s/high 40s and rained a ton (I think the same as SC?). Friday, it started in the low 40s, dropping to 20s by early evening where it stayed until it dawned partly sunny this morning. Reached a high of 30, clouds rolled in, and now we have a 1/2" of snow on the ground and heavy ground fog. Weather can't seem to make up its mind.


----------



## Starwind

TCRAIG said:


> Hello Fellow Groupies!  It’s snowing here in South Carolina - how about where you are?



We got nearly a foot of snow yesterday [on top of the good chunk already on the ground]. Today it is windy and -16 C / 4 F before windchill. The wind is making some interesting sculptures in all the snow though !


----------



## Corinne

TCRAIG said:


> Hello Fellow Groupies!  It’s snowing here in South Carolina - how about where you are?


No snow thank goodness! Just super cold!


----------



## twinklebug

Corinne said:


> No snow thank goodness! Just super cold!


Yeah, that warm weather moved on out of here pretty fast. Was too cold, couldn't breathe out there today.


----------



## Corinne

twinklebug said:


> Yeah, that warm weather moved on out of here pretty fast. Was too cold, couldn't breathe out there today.


Right!!? We were looking at a house for our son and dil and while we were walking around the exterior the wind was bone chilling!


----------



## twinklebug

Corinne said:


> Right!!? We were looking at a house for our son and dil and while we were walking around the exterior the wind was bone chilling!


I think we've been spoiled by warmer weather. Old Man Winter has come back home and wants to remind us whose season it is.
I was ready to break out my Disney t-shirts yesterday too.


----------



## Lakegirl

Yes super cold here in Mass.  sun is shining so that makes it at least feel better.  Can’t wait to be in sunny Florida!  One more week till our February vacation here and then after that our April vacation will come quick!  We were just talking about how we are going to try out the Contemporary Pool this trip while at BLT.


----------



## rkstocke5609

We got a cheery 6” of snow overnight Saturday, so I snow plowed the mess and took a snow rake to the roof as a preemptive measure against ice dams.  Gotta love winter!


----------



## Dizny Dad

We into the second week of February and I have yet to shovel any snow out of the driveway here in NE Ohio.  Although many around us have had some snow, DiznyDi & I seem to be sitting in "The Zone" where bad weather seems to be streaming north and south of us.  I'm loving it!  But, as it goes, now that I have mentioned it, I'll get 3 feet by the weekend.


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> We into the second week of February and I have yet to shovel any snow out of the driveway here in NE Ohio.  Although many around us have had some snow, DiznyDi & I seem to be sitting in "The Zone" where bad weather seems to be streaming north and south of us.  I'm loving it! * But, as it goes, now that I have mentioned it, I'll get 3 feet by the weekend.*


Yeah, big mistake. . .BIG mistake. . .


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> Agree that removing all those rides from Tier 1 was a good move--I don't understand why they ever had so many as Tier 1. When we were there, everyone was just sitting around and waiting, either for RotR or any one of the other Tier 1 rides. *Now, if the new Mickey/Minnie ride just happens to have a soft opening for DVC or AP holders, we'll gladly jump on that while we're there!*



That would be lovely!  I wasn't paying attention as I had to go to Charlotte for business last week & now I don't see any availability for my dates.      I can always catch it on the next trip.  

Happy Monday all!


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> I can always catch it on the next trip.



And those words are exactly why we really like our DVC!


----------



## jimmytammy

We were able to secure a runaway train FP for our march-april trip.  Tammy was on the computer and just happened upon it.  As luck would have it we were able to switch Mill Falcon out for it at the exact same time.  Mill Falcon is a good ride, worth a FP, not worth standing in line for longer than 20 mins IMO.  With single rider available, we will go that route.  I am looking forward to trying out rise of resistance but again, not standing longer than 20 minutes for it.  The new can wear off, then I will be happy to ride it, with a FP


----------



## TCRAIG

I’m really hoping to get a FP for MMRR when we go in May - the 2 Star Wars rides are out for us because of sensitivity to motion sickness but I think we’ll be ok with the new Train ride!  And love that TSMM is now tier 2!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

TCRAIG said:


> I’m really hoping to get a FP for MMRR when we go in May - the 2 Star Wars rides are out for us because of sensitivity to motion sickness but I think we’ll be ok with the new Train ride!  And love that TSMM is now tier 2!!!



Smugglers Run does have the possibility to be an issue for those prone to motion sickness because it is a virtual chase but it didn't even cross my mind for RoTR unless some spinning is an issue?  I don't do great with virtual although can tolerate a single ride in most cases but I am ok with coasters and spinning.  ToT and Star Tours are a one ride limit only too but RoTR doesn't fit any of my don'ts for motion sickness.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Wow.  I'm starting to have "head Spin" from keeping up with all of the new (and old) acronyms.


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> Wow.  I'm starting to have "head Spin" from keeping up with all of the new (and old) acronyms.



*DDad*...I know what you mean...RotR still makes me think of Rock n Roller Coaster when I see it.  Either that or I get it confused with ROFR.    



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Smugglers Run does have the possibility to be an issue for those prone to motion sickness because it is a virtual chase but it didn't even cross my mind for RoTR unless some spinning is an issue?  I don't do great with virtual although can tolerate a single ride in most cases but I am ok with coasters and spinning.  ToT and Star Tours are a one ride limit only too but RoTR doesn't fit any of my don'ts for motion sickness.



*Kathy*...thanks for the information.  I really haven't read up on the new Star Wars rides but DW is susceptible to motion sickness and can't do things like Star Tours or Flight of Passage...she can't even do Soarin'.    Sounds like Smuggler's Run is a no go for her.   And if Rise of the Resistance has spinning, that will knock it out for her too.  To give you an example, she can barely handle the little bit of spin in Toy Story Mania.  Is Rise of the Resistance a virtual chase or spinning kind of attraction?  It must do something pretty cool to be such a hyped attraction.  

I'm not trying to get any spoilers for the group here...just a sense of what DW can do.


----------



## TCRAIG

I can do Star Tours, TeaCups, Alien Saucers 7 Dwarfs, etc but Jerry can’t - He can do Soaring and coasters that don’t spin but I can’t - we’re pathetic!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> *Kathy*...thanks for the information.  I really haven't read up on the new Star Wars rides but DW is susceptible to motion sickness and can't do things like Star Tours or Flight of Passage...she can't even do Soarin'.    Sounds like Smuggler's Run is a no go for her.   And if Rise of the Resistance has spinning, that will knock it out for her too.  To give you an example, she can barely handle the little bit of spin in Toy Story Mania.  Is Rise of the Resistance a virtual chase or spinning kind of attraction?  It must do something pretty cool to be such a hyped attraction.
> 
> I'm not trying to get any spoilers for the group here...just a sense of what DW can do.



A difference might be that it's not spinning just for the sake of spinning so maybe that would help?.  More like gliding turns that can be up to 180 degrees.  There are quite a few of them though.  I've read a several reports from people who say they do have issues with motion sickness and have been ok on RotR.  It's also not 3D which I think helps.  I'm trying to think of a good comparison for it but can't hit on anything that compares real well.  If Soarin and the TSMM spinning is an issue  I'd probably be a bit hesitant about it though.   Maybe you'll have to do a morning reconnaissance on her behalf!  There's quite a bit of the attraction to go thru and then I believe you can exit before getting on the ride vehicles so that's a thought too.


----------



## Dizny Dad

I tend to only ride the attractions that offer sick sacks beside the seat once.  Mission Space was one of those rides.  I noticed the inside of the crew cab was basically a wash down construction.  And the benches along the exit hallway for those that couldn't walk or felt a little ill were also telltale signs.  That was long ago when it first opened.  I loved the experience, but once was enough.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> A difference might be that it's not spinning just for the sake of spinning so maybe that would help?.  More like gliding turns that can be up to 180 degrees.  There are quite a few of them though.  I've read a several reports from people who say they do have issues with motion sickness and have been ok on RotR.  It's also not 3D which I think helps.  I'm trying to think of a good comparison for it but can't hit on anything that compares real well.  If Soarin and the TSMM spinning is an issue  I'd probably be a bit hesitant about it though.   Maybe you'll have to do a morning reconnaissance on her behalf!  There's quite a bit of the attraction to go thru and then I believe you can exit before getting on the ride vehicles so that's a thought too.



Thank you *Kathy*. I like your idea of me going through first. I think I read that it has a single rider line? In any event, it sounds like a lot of fun and I hate to have DW miss out. The funny thing is that Tower of Terror is her favorite "ride". So it seems to be specific kinds of motion that bother her. I appreciate the feedback on RofR. 





Dizny Dad said:


> I tend to only ride the attractions that offer sick sacks beside the seat once.  Mission Space was one of those rides.  I noticed the inside of the crew cab was basically a wash down construction.  And the benches along the exit hallway for those that couldn't walk or felt a little ill were also telltale signs.  That was long ago when it first opened.  I loved the experience, but once was enough.



*DDad*...did the "one and done" with Mission Space too. It's the only "thrill ride" at WDW that I consistently see short lines for. Must have sounded like a good idea when the execs were sitting around the planning table.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Mission Space is a fascinating experience using centrifugal forces.   That and using the body position was a wonderful "weightless" effect and I enjoyed the engineering aspects of mind and body direction to make a very credible launch experience, along with the moon gravity effects.  Great Imagineering!  And yes, I know, they offer a less intense version, but what _guy_ wants to be seen in that line?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Thank you *Kathy*. I like your idea of me going through first. I think I read that it has a single rider line? In any event, it sounds like a lot of fun and I hate to have DW miss out. The funny thing is that Tower of Terror is her favorite "ride". So it seems to be specific kinds of motion that bother her. I appreciate the feedback on RofR.



Smugglers Run has the single rider line but RotR uses the virtual queue boarding pass and it's all one line for entry once your time is called.  You do have to be there by park opening to get the boarding pass or you can't get on.  ToT is her favorite?  That usually falls into the once a day or even once a trip category for me!  

Smugglers Run is a mix.  Kind of a smaller version of Star Tours but with interaction like Mission Space (not the intensity!)  If you were an engineer you _could _get by with never looking at the screen if it made you queasy.  The rest is a lot of bouncing around depending on how good the pilots are - ala Star Tours. 



Dizny Dad said:


> I tend to only ride the attractions that offer sick sacks beside the seat once.  Mission Space was one of those rides.  I noticed the inside of the crew cab was basically a wash down construction.  And the benches along the exit hallway for those that couldn't walk or felt a little ill were also telltale signs.  That was long ago when it first opened.  I loved the experience, but once was enough.



 Not a bad rule to follow! No sick sacks on any other ride that I can think of though. That's an every 2-3 year attraction for me.  We have done the green side once or twice too. The reputation of the ride makes it ok I'd say.  Or rather that's what I kept telling myself.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> And if Rise of the Resistance has spinning, that will knock it out for her too.  To give you an example, she can barely handle the little bit of spin in Toy Story Mania.  Is Rise of the Resistance a virtual chase or spinning kind of attraction?  It must do something pretty cool to be such a hyped attraction.
> 
> I'm not trying to get any spoilers for the group here...just a sense of what DW can do.


*Kathy's* idea of going first is a solid one. Another idea is to find a high-quality POV on YouTube and either watch it on your TV or a computer, preferably sitting as close as you can. While you won't get the sway, you would get an idea of the movement. Personally, we found the spin of the ride vehicles on RotR to be at a noticeably slower rate than in TSMM vehicles--we didn't feel jerked around, so more of a gentle sweeping motion. Still, it would be a good idea to test it first in some manner.


----------



## twinklebug

Any retirees here with a bit of spare time on their hands, a love of Disney classic films as well as patience for jigsaw puzzles? Was just checking out some new Fantasia items on ShopDisney and saw this. Not sure why, but it reminded me of this group. 

Disney Memories Gigantic Puzzle by Ravensburger



40,320-pieces
Largest puzzle ever commercially produced
6ft 2'' H x 22ft 3'' W


----------



## TCRAIG

twinklebug said:


> Any retirees here with a bit of spare time on their hands, a love of Disney classic films as well as patience for jigsaw puzzles? Was just checking out some new Fantasia items on ShopDisney and saw this. Not sure why, but it reminded me of this group.
> 
> Disney Memories Gigantic Puzzle by Ravensburger
> 
> View attachment 473257
> 
> 40,320-pieces
> Largest puzzle ever commercially produced
> 6ft 2'' H x 22ft 3'' W


I WANT THIS!!!


----------



## twinklebug

TCRAIG said:


> I WANT THIS!!!


Pretty cool, right? I'd need a loan for this.


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> Any retirees here with a bit of spare time on their hands, a love of Disney classic films as well as patience for jigsaw puzzles? Was just checking out some new Fantasia items on ShopDisney and saw this. Not sure why, but it reminded me of this group.
> 
> Disney Memories Gigantic Puzzle by Ravensburger
> 
> 
> 
> 40,320-pieces
> Largest puzzle ever commercially produced
> 6ft 2'' H x 22ft 3'' W



Holy smokes!   I don't know where I would find 6' x 22' space, much less the much larger space to lay out all the pieces!   They must color code the backs of the pieces so people can assemble one of the 10 scenes at a time?  Even so, each of those 10 puzzles would have over 4,000 pieces!  That would have to something passed down through generations to solve!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . . . . . . I don't know where I would find 6' x 22' space, much less the much larger space to lay out all the pieces! They must color code the backs of the pieces so people can assemble one of the 10 scenes at a time?  . . . . . . . .



Close inspection reveals vertical and horizontal separation lines of each scene. Wow; still a huge challenge!


----------



## Dizny Dad

This link will allow you to see each individual scene . . . 

https://www.ravensburger.us/discover/40-320-pieces-disney-puzzle/index.html


----------



## sleepydog25

Happy Weekend, Groupies!  It's butt cold here in the mountains of southwest VA (14F) but at least it's sunny for the first time in what seems like weeks. We've had a very wet winter--not much frozen precipitation, thankfully, but lots and lots of rain (I think *JT* has been in the same boat). Anyway, we were headed toward the dreaded Fold so I thought this a good time to announce the following:

*15*

Yep. That's our number!


----------



## rkstocke5609

Dizny Dad said:


> Mission Space is a fascinating experience using centrifugal forces.   That and using the body position was a wonderful "weightless" effect and I enjoyed the engineering aspects of mind and body direction to make a very credible launch experience, along with the moon gravity effects.  Great Imagineering!  And yes, I know, they offer a less intense version, but what _guy_ wants to be seen in that line?


Well, I’ll man up and admit that all the warning signs were enough to discourage me .   I’ve done the less intense version twice, but never the full experience.


----------



## twinklebug

rkstocke5609 said:


> Well, I’ll man up and admit that all the warning signs were enough to discourage me .   I’ve done the less intense version twice, but never the full experience.


I've done both and they both leave me with the same off-tilted feeling at the end. If I'm going to subject myself to that, I prefer the full intensity version with the G forces I love.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Dizny Dad said:


> This link will allow you to see each individual scene . . .
> 
> https://www.ravensburger.us/discover/40-320-pieces-disney-puzzle/index.html



And it can be yours for a mere $599 + tax + shipping.  Plus, I’d have to put an addition on my house (probably need a heated floor). And, for that matter some sort of a lift/hoist to get me off the floor after working on it for a bit...


----------



## jarestel

rkstocke5609 said:


> Well, I’ll man up and admit that all the warning signs were enough to discourage me .   I’ve done the less intense version twice, but never the full experience.


I did the full experience once when it initially opened with no ill effects but as I was exiting the ride building, I did notice a "recovery" area that had a dozen or so miserable looking folks holding their heads between their knees. I figured I wouldn't press my luck any further and have not returned to Mission Space since. Any ride that needs a recovery area is off my list!


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Happy Weekend, Groupies!  It's butt cold here in the mountains of southwest VA (14F) but at least it's sunny for the first time in what seems like weeks. We've had a very wet winter--not much frozen precipitation, thankfully, but lots and lots of rain (I think *JT* has been in the same boat). Anyway, we were headed toward the dreaded Fold so I thought this a good time to announce the following:
> 
> 
> *15*
> 
> Yep. That's our number!



Yep, we need a boat!  I am thinking shifting my carpentry business to canoe making for the upcoming weeks as the need seems to be rising


----------



## ErinC

Countdown to our race trip is 4 days. It may end up being just DH and I on this trip, which will be so weird. DD16 is being wishy washy about coming with us. This would be our 1st ever adult only trip, I'm not sure what that would be like. We still have no park tickets (and really no intention of purchasing them). We will have the DVC event on Tuesday night at AK. Looks like the weather for this weekend will be low's in the 50's and high of about 70 for the races. I'm super excited about that, since last year we had record high temps for the race. 

The comments about MS had me feeling bad. When my parents would come with us, I would ride all the new stuff first to make sure my mom could handle it. She has a really bad back, so I was just thinking about the jerking and jumping motions. I rode MS and reported to her that is was so smooth. She would be fine. So... she rode it (no green version then either). She was dizzy and nauseous for 2 days. She has never let me forget it either!   I just wasn't thinking about that aspect of it at all. Last time DD rode MS, there was vomit all in her capsule. Needless to say, we pretty much avoid MS now.

Stay warm and dry groupies!


----------



## Dizny Dad

jarestel said:


> . . . . . . . . . Any ride that needs a recovery area is off my list!



Boy, I agree!  It does sound funny though . . . . imagine a recovery area after the African Safari, Dumbo Ride, or Pirates!  Hmmm . . . makes me think maybe I should try Mission Space again to see if I have any youthful self-recovery left in me!?!  I do remember walking out past the "Recovery Area" thinking, "just keep walking".  I found a bench a little ways away from the exit to be sure nobody saw me trying to "Recover"!  DiznyDi was right there tending to my "Recovery".  Jeese Louise!


----------



## sleepydog25

Day and a half without comments. Though I'm pointing toward getting some sleep in a moment, I had to check in here first, and what do I find? Fold Creep. Yep. What helps prevent that? Crowing about only 12 more days until we head south. We didn't have as good a trip in Dec as we'd hoped, and part of that, we decided, was our own unreasonable expectations. We're going this time just wanting to reconnect, not necessarily for it to be the best trip ever. Time to sit back, relax, and let the magic happen.

Buck up, Groupies! It's HUMP DAY!


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Day and a half without comments. Though I'm pointing toward getting some sleep in a moment, I had to check in here first, and what do I find? Fold Creep. Yep. What helps prevent that? Crowing about only 12 more days until we head south. We didn't have as good a trip in Dec as we'd hoped, and part of that, we decided, was our own unreasonable expectations. We're going this time just wanting to reconnect, not necessarily for it to be the best trip ever. Time to sit back, relax, and let the magic happen.
> 
> Buck up, Groupies! It's HUMP DAY!



*Sleepy*...I think you've found the recipe for frequent WDW visitors such as us DVC owners.  Expectations can be a challenge, especially if people have received large doses of pixie dust in the past.  We have no expectations about crowds, weather, park hours or even which attractions may be down for a period of time.  We know we'll be back and that we'll have a chance to do everything at some point in the future.  

I will say that the one thing that can bum us out about a trip is constant rain.  We can handle heat or cold, but when we get several days in a row of the "all day rains", it can make us kind of grumpy.   But really, in our 20+ trips to WDW, we've only encountered that twice and one of those times it was only for half of the trip.  

"Sit back, relax, and let the magic happen".  That's the recipe for great vacations!


----------



## sleepydog25

Yep, *Granny*, I believe you are correct. We fell into the trap of expecting our holiday trip to be full of exceptional experiences, and when some of them failed to live up to the hype, it was naturally disappointing. So, this time, we're going just to see what we can see and ride what we can ride. I will say that a large part of our issue in December was that it did rain every single day, often for most of the day. Like you, that's one thing that's tough to overcome. But, we're mentally preparing ourselves for that possibility, as well, on this trip.


----------



## Dizny Dad

I generally have no expectations for the "next" Disney trip.  I especially never expect to experience anything new; I'll let the Disney Ninjas and rude one-timers pack the lines, and enjoy the feature after a few seasons.  (*Granny -* "We know we'll be back")  

I enjoy the trips because it means I can give 95% of my attention to DiznyDi, and have 95% of DiznyDi's attention, too!  We all have those routine interruptions in our relationships that are a necessity to maintain our chosen lifestyle (work, family, hobbies).  But when in The World those are, for the most part, left behind.  One can focus better on the relationship.  It's not the rides or adventures that the magic brings for me, it is the time we get to spend together.


----------



## Lakegirl

Dizny Dad said:


> I generally have no expectations for the "next" Disney trip.  I especially never expect to experience anything new; I'll let the Disney Ninjas and rude one-timers pack the lines, and enjoy the feature after a few seasons.  (*Granny -* "We know we'll be back")
> 
> I enjoy the trips because it means I can give 95% of my attention to DiznyDi, and have 95% of DiznyDi's attention, too!  We all have those routine interruptions in our relationships that are a necessity to maintain our chosen lifestyle (work, family, hobbies).  But when in The World those are, for the most part, left behind.  One can focus better on the relationship.  It's not the rides or adventures that the magic brings for me, it is the time we get to spend together.


love  this.


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> I enjoy the trips because it means I can give 95% of my attention to DiznyDi, and have 95% of DiznyDi's attention, too!  We all have those routine interruptions in our relationships that are a necessity to maintain our chosen lifestyle (work, family, hobbies).  But when in The World those are, for the most part, left behind.  One can focus better on the relationship.  It's not the rides or adventures that the magic brings for me, it is the time we get to spend together.


Couldn't say it any better, so I'm quoting you. . .again.


----------



## ErinC

In less than 2 hours we'll be headed to the Lodge.  It's turned out to be just DH and I. I'm excited and sad all at the same time if that even makes sense.  It's raining here, so I'm just hoping we don't have to drive the whole way there in the rain. I've requested close the elevators and higher floor. Since we won't arrive until late, I'll be interested to see where we end up.


----------



## sleepydog25

ErinC said:


> In less than 2 hours we'll be headed to the Lodge.  It's turned out to be just DH and I. I'm excited and sad all at the same time if that even makes sense.  It's raining here, so I'm just hoping we don't have to drive the whole way there in the rain. I've requested close the elevators and higher floor. Since we won't arrive until late, I'll be interested to see where we end up.


Any non-*KAT* rooms should be okay. . .


----------



## ErinC

sleepydog25 said:


> Any non-*KAT* rooms should be okay. . .



Not quite there yet, but I can see the room number on my app. We got what I asked for, pool view,  close to the elevator, higher floor. No schlepping all the way to end of the hall to the last room, after running the half marathon this year!


----------



## twinklebug

ErinC said:


> Not quite there yet, but I can see the room number on my app. We got what I asked for, pool view,  close to the elevator, higher floor. *No schlepping all the way to end of the hall to the last room*, after running the half marathon this year!


VWL-BR is tiny. I don't think there's enough hallway to properly schlepp.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Any non-*KAT* rooms should be okay. . .



So true Sleepy.  So true.




ErinC said:


> Not quite there yet, but I can see the room number on my app. We got what I asked for, pool view,  close to the elevator, higher floor. No schlepping all the way to end of the hall to the last room, after running the half marathon this year!



Great!  Have a great trip and fun races!!!

I leave tomorrow for a weekend at DL.  Hoping to get a Boarding group for RoTR and take in what I missed on the first go at it at WDW.  It's supposed to cool down for the weekend but still be warmer than where I'm heading after that.  Minnesota.  Northland.  Land of 10,000 skating ponds.  Brrrrrrrr

I'm thinking that the next groupie meet needs to be at Mission Space!


----------



## TCRAIG

KAT4DISNEY said:


> So true Sleepy.  So true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great!  Have a great trip and fun races!!!
> 
> I leave tomorrow for a weekend at DL.  Hoping to get a Boarding group for RoTR and take in what I missed on the first go at it at WDW.  It's supposed to cool down for the weekend but still be warmer than where I'm heading after that.  Minnesota.  Northland.  Land of 10,000 skating ponds.  Brrrrrrrr
> 
> I'm thinking that the next groupie meet needs to be at Mission Space!


If the next Groupie meet is at Mission Space - it would be BYOBB - Bring Your Own Barf Bag


----------



## Corinne

Happy Weekend Groupies! Does Disney still send those little booklets with important dates when you book? I have trips planned in May and September and haven’t received anything.


----------



## twinklebug

Getting my much needed Disney fix watching Josh and Jenna with their dad livestreaming at the Villians party tonight. Seems to be very cold there.


----------



## ErinC

twinklebug said:


> Getting my much needed Disney fix watching Josh and Jenna with their dad livestreaming at the Villians party tonight. Seems to be very cold there.


It is cold, but the wind is bitter. Gusts up to 25mph today. Just got back from the outlets, had to buy extra layers for the race tomorrow.  Last year I was so paranoid about the heat doing me in, I prayed to God for colder weather, so this is ALL my fault!  I really do run better in cooler weather, but this wind is a lot to take.


----------



## twinklebug

ErinC said:


> It is cold, but the wind is bitter. Gusts up to 25mph today. Just got back from the outlets, had to buy extra layers for the race tomorrow.  Last year I was so paranoid about the heat doing me in, I prayed to God for colder weather, so this is ALL my fault!  I really do run better in cooler weather, but this wind is a lot to take.


Hoping the wind dies down for you and all the runners!


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> Happy Weekend Groupies! Does Disney still send those little booklets with important dates when you book? I have trips planned in May and September and haven’t received anything.


You get a small little fold-over that includes your dates, location, and party name/size. Beyond that, not much else anymore.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> I generally have no expectations for the "next" Disney trip.  I especially never expect to experience anything new; I'll let the Disney Ninjas and rude one-timers pack the lines, and enjoy the feature after a few seasons.  (*Granny -* "We know we'll be back")
> 
> I enjoy the trips because it means I can give 95% of my attention to DiznyDi, and have 95% of DiznyDi's attention, too!  We all have those routine interruptions in our relationships that are a necessity to maintain our chosen lifestyle (work, family, hobbies).  But when in The World those are, for the most part, left behind.  One can focus better on the relationship.  It's not the rides or adventures that the magic brings for me, it is the time we get to spend together.


I love the way you put this into words.  Our upcoming trip, we know its going to be crowded, and we dont care.  Its about being there together, in the moment.  We often miss the forest for the trees.  

I read this to Tammy and teared up as I did, realizing myself, that too often, all I see is the trees.  Its time to view the forest once more.  Thanks Dad for the reminder


----------



## Corinne

sleepydog25 said:


> You get a small little fold-over that includes your dates, location, and party name/size. Beyond that, not much else anymore.



Hi Sleepy, thanks for the response - that is what I am referring to! I know it isn’t much, but I do like it. I haven’t received one for our May trip which was booked in December, so I assume I am not going to get it!  I also just booked September, and I wanted to give it to my son and dil if I do receive it!

PS~ trip dates coming your way!


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> Hi Sleepy, thanks for the response - that is what I am referring to! I know it isn’t much, but I do like it. I haven’t received one for our May trip which was booked in December, so I assume I am not going to get it!  I also just booked September, and I wanted to give it to my son and dil if I do receive it!
> 
> PS~ trip dates coming your way!


Yeah, those little reminders seem to get later and later each trip, but they do still come. I'll post your dates when I get'em!


----------



## Corinne

Wow Groupies, time to start planning your 2020 trips! Was just checking out page one and it’s pretty sparse!🏔⛩🛤


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> Wow Groupies, time to start planning your 2020 trips! Was just checking out page one and it’s pretty sparse!🏔⛩🛤


And a few of you have sent me updates! It's always cool to see the plans folks are making. In other news, not only did I update the Page 1 trips, I finally got around to replacing the pictures on the Intro Page. Most are the same. A few changed. I also altered the verbiage to reflect things such as CCV not being so new anymore. 

We finally have two sunny days in a row, albeit cold ones, but we're just happy to see sun. Naturally, it will rain tomorrow--the first day my girls' varsity tennis team is allowed to practice. Yep, tennis season is upon me, and because I don't have enough going on in my life teaching, I'm coaching these girls again this year. I have a few returning starters including the state champ in our 1A division. She's going for a repeat in singles. Oh, and because I'm a glutton for punishment, I further agreed to direct the spring production again this year, so we're in the middle of rehearsals for that. It's called ALMOST, MAINE, and is a delightful, humorous, poignant, and at times mystical treatment of love and relationships. Finally, because I really must hate having free time, I'm cast in local production of a historical play written by a man whose significant other is none other than Beth Henley, the Pulitzer-winning playwright who penned _Crimes of the Heart._ Frank Levering is his name, and we've been friends now for a couple of years, so he likes to cast me in things he writes. I think I need a break before all this begins to fill all my days.

THUS. . .
Seven more days here and counting, or as some of you like to note, seven more sleeps until the World! Have a good rest of your weekend, Groupies!


----------



## ErinC

Finished the 10k yesterday and the half marathon today. Enjoyed a few minutes in the hot tub today. Saturday was really cold, but sunny. Today was cool this morning for the run (53 degrees) but is beautiful now. Our room is in great shape, third floor on the short hall, facing the pool. I would be napping, but housekeeping is next door cleaning and it’s loud! Sounds like they are continually slamming cabinet doors for fun! Oh well, maybe I’ll get sleep tonight. Two 3:00 am wake ups on vacation is rough for this girl. My other oh so important question/announcement... when did VWL go back to this awful toilet paper? 
I remember awhile back when we were all so excited about the change to Cottonelle. This stuff is awful! Did I miss the memo where DVC switched to sandpaper to save money?


----------



## GGGT

ErinC said:


> Finished the 10k yesterday and the half marathon today. Enjoyed a few minutes in the hot tub today. Saturday was really cold, but sunny. Today was cool this morning for the run (53 degrees) but is beautiful now. Our room is in great shape, third floor on the short hall, facing the pool. I would be napping, but housekeeping is next door cleaning and it’s loud! Sounds like they are continually slamming cabinet doors for fun! Oh well, maybe I’ll get sleep tonight. Two 3:00 am wake ups on vacation is rough for this girl. My other oh so important question/announcement... when did VWL go back to this awful toilet paper?
> I remember awhile back when we were all so excited about the change to Cottonelle. This stuff is awful! Did I miss the memo where DVC switched to sandpaper to save money?



Great job on the 10K! Now, relax and enjoy the remainder of your trip.
Erin:  "Note to Self" - Must remember to bring my own toilet paper!


----------



## twinklebug

ErinC said:


> Finished the 10k yesterday and the half marathon today. Enjoyed a few minutes in the hot tub today. Saturday was really cold, but sunny. Today was cool this morning for the run (53 degrees) but is beautiful now. Our room is in great shape, third floor on the short hall, facing the pool. I would be napping, but housekeeping is next door cleaning and it’s loud! Sounds like they are continually slamming cabinet doors for fun! Oh well, maybe I’ll get sleep tonight. Two 3:00 am wake ups on vacation is rough for this girl. My other oh so important question/announcement... when did VWL go back to this awful toilet paper?
> I remember awhile back when we were all so excited about the change to Cottonelle. This stuff is awful! Did I miss the memo where DVC switched to sandpaper to save money?


Awesome job on the 10K, those early wake ups are so tough.
I noticed the TP issue over at AKL, staying hotel side in December. It's funny, but one of the things that sold me on DVC was the fact that they use normal TP. I think it's across the board that they've cheapened the product, not just DVC.


----------



## sleepydog25

Congrats, Erin! I know what it's like to finish a race (or races), and your body is tired but mentally you feel accomplished. Way to go! 

As for the TP, yes, it's terrible everywhere. In December, we found the same, forgive the pun, crappy TP at every resort and park, and even at Disney Springs. Honestly, I'd rather pay an extra few cents in dues to have good TP. I find it laughable when Disney claims to be a deluxe experience when they can't even buy toilet paper that's any better than a seedy motel.


----------



## TCRAIG

We bring our own TP - life is too short for cheap TP!


----------



## jimmytammy

Love the new photos Sleepy!  Thanks for updating them.  And the shot of the champagne glass in the AP window, nice touch. We can hold tight to the past as the present and future change around us.  Its "the good ol days" that bring back the fond memories and we all have them.  WL/VWL changed now in what seems now overnight recently, and some of the change was a plus, mainly Geyser Pt, though I miss the beach and nature trail areas, GP was a much needed add.  But many other things that have gone by the way, not so great.  So having the pics of the glass in AP, and Stan, is ok.  It helps us hang onto the memories as we look ahead.


----------



## jimmytammy

Congrats Erin!!!  Tammy used to do the half(though I think she still would love to do again)and has tried to get me involved to no avail.  I may try to brave it someday, maybe in retirement.  
The TP issue, yes, its a dilemma.  Thanks to owners locker, we keep a few rolls of choice handy.


----------



## rkstocke5609

I’ll add (to the TP issue) that the MF increase we saw last year should have more than covered premium triple ply with aloe.  Sandpaper TP is ridiculous.


----------



## TCRAIG

Jerry calls his fave TP - ‘White Gold’ - ala Beverly Hillbilly calling oil Black Gold


----------



## Dizny Dad

Thanks for sharing your success Erin!


----------



## twinklebug

rkstocke5609 said:


> I’ll add (to the TP issue) that the MF increase we saw last year should have more than covered premium triple ply with aloe.  Sandpaper TP is ridiculous.


You are very right.

I'm ready to march on Member services, who's with me? We'll waive our flags of premium TP high for all to see. Just don't toss them in the trees: we'll have to pay for that.

Edit to add: I believe the selection of supplies is in the hands of housekeeping. Soaps, including laundry and dish washing, paper products such as TP and PT and even appliances such as vacuums may be of their choosing. Since a large portion of our dues increases goes to housekeeping and they've increased wages, seems to me they're looking to cut corners wherever possible to squeeze out a few more dollars. It's possible someone may even have a bonus on the line if they can reduce costs. We really should speak up and let them know it is not acceptable to replace quality with trash products, or we will see more of the same.


----------



## ErinC

Speaking of supplies, what do you get on trash and towel day now? Seems like other than trash empty (which they do every day now) and new towels, we used to get a new supply of soap and paper products. We didn’t get those the other day. I asked the housekeeper in the hall about some shampoo and she looked in her cart and then told me I had to call for that. I thought that was strange. Oh and good news, a screaming baby now resides next door. I stuffed a towel under the connecting door and tried to muffle the sound. It finally stopped about midnight. Since I had been up since 3:00 a.m two days in a row, It was really making me nervous. I remember those trips when the kids were little and they didn’t always cooperate when we were in some public place. Trying to be that understanding mom, but I just really needed my sleep!


----------



## Dizny Dad

My DD taught DiznyDi & I an interesting travel idea.  And although I did this when traveling to interesting places like Russia and Brazil, it just didn't dawn on me to make it a standard travel practice.  Bring your own TP and what ever else you find discomforting if you are without.  TP does flatten out somewhat, and if it does get misshaped in the ol' suitcase, so what!  It is amazing what our Owner's Locker has packed away; all sorts of emergency stuff, like meds, TP, tools, right along side of the Keurig, umbrellas, shampoos, etc.  We love our Owner's Lockers!  We only have two, but could probably use another one.  You can never have to much TP.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Just like the Fermi Paradox . . . where is everybody?


----------



## twinklebug

Bob Iger has left the building. We knew it was coming. I'm not sure how I feel about this. He says he is staying in a creative role for the short term.
For as much criticism as he received, he's had a lot of positives on the company and theme parks as a whole.
Maybe we'll be able to get our Cottonelle back.


----------



## ErinC

At member magic at AK tonight. Got here early so we could enjoy a few extra hours. Looking forward to a hopefully fun event.


----------



## jimmytammy

twinklebug said:


> Bob Iger has left the building. We knew it was coming. I'm not sure how I feel about this. He says he is staying in a creative role for the short term.
> For as much criticism as he received, he's had a lot of positives on the company and theme parks as a whole.
> Maybe we'll be able to get our Cottonelle back.


Captain D(our DS Casey)was telling me about this last night.  It seems rather abrupt IMO, though I did know the reins were being handed over soon.  I hope Bob Chapek will be a good CEO, and bring back some of Walts vision, mostly, that of being aware of what the public wants.  This public(me)wants less of the generic "hotel standards" and more of what drew us to become owners.  Me wants more nostalgia in the parks, and less of the whiz bang effects that is a fad today, but soon gone tomorrow.  And the TP issue, fix that Chapek!!


----------



## jimmytammy

ErinC said:


> At member magic at AK tonight. Got here early so we could enjoy a few extra hours. Looking forward to a hopefully fun event.


We went a few trips back and enjoyed it, though we found FOP just as crowded as a normal AK day.  Was hoping to ride it with a walk on, but alas, it was not to be.  
Friends from back home were there last night too


----------



## Granny

Interesting news about Iger stepping down.  We'll have to see what Chapek brings to the party...at least we will have a top guy who is very familiar with park operations.   On one hand, we see the investment and transformation in the WDW parks under his watch.   On the other hand, some see a deterioration of customer focus since he took over.  It will be interesting, to be sure.    

Chapek is only the 7th CEO in the history of Disney.  That's actually pretty remarkable stability for such a large and diverse company.


----------



## DVC Jen

After an hour of catching up I am doing a quick hi and bye.  Life has been busy busy for us since I last posted.  Mostly good busy though.

We are still planning our Copper Creek/Vero trip for early June.  But now we are also trying to figure out a time to go down to Austin to visit our youngest for a long weekend.  We haven't seen her since Christmas and this Mama's arms are feeling very empty.  I need some Emily time.

  I loved the song on your 14th birthday thing.  I got two different answers on mine depending on where I looked.  Coming Up by Paul McCartney or It's Still Rock and Roll to me by Billy Joel. I prefer Billy Joel.   

Hello and welcome home to all of our new groupies.  

OK - I am back to work.  I am going to try to check in a bit more often.


----------



## ErinC

Jimmy, we really enjoyed the member event last night. We ended up waiting maybe 30 minutes for FOP, but everything else was a walk on. We chose sutuli canteen for our meal. Love the food there, and certainly can’t complain about a free Mickey bar. It was a fun night for sure.
I would say our first kid less trip was a success. Not saying I wasn’t stalking the almost 17 year old often. I wanted to make sure my dogs were at least getting fed! DH and I didn’t have park tickets this trip, so everything was unplanned. We of course did our races, but on Monday we checked out Riviera and rode the Skyliner over to Epcot. Ate a snack at the Boardwalk bakery, then headed back to Riviera. Bottom line for me, Riviera is fine, not sure I agree with the points required to stay there. Riding the Skyliner was fun and brought back old memories from riding in the MK when I was a kid. I like the Skyliner in February, not sure I would want to ride it in July, and certainly not with 8 others crammed in a car with me. DH and I got to ride alone to Epcot, and we rode with one other DVC couple on the way back. Some neat views up there of the construction behind Italy. I took pics, but I’m not sure how to post them anymore. Monday night, we took the boat over and watched the MK fireworks from the top of Bay Lake. I like happily ever after, but still not as good as wishes in my opinion. It’s probably more about emotional attachment for me though. After the fireworks, we monorailed over to the poly and are dole whip floats. Tuesday, we walked around WL and went from one end of the cabins to the other. We ate lunch at geyser point, the weather was great that afternoon. We boated to fort wilderness and rented bikes. I had so much fun checking out everyone’s camp sites. Everything from top of the line RV’s to a tiny tent. I know I’ve mentioned before that we used to camp at fort wilderness when I was kid. I just love that place! Anyway, we did lots of things at the world we would never take the time to do when we have park passes or kids along. I always feel like those passes are burning a hole in my pocket and we have to use them.
   We heard the news about Iger stepping down while we are there. Funny thing is that our last name is the exact same as Chapek if you change just one letter. I told DH we might need to start misspelling  our last name and people will think we are related! Hopefully we can use our new power to demand better TP!


----------



## jimmytammy

Erin, your trip sounds fantastic!  I love that you did so many unique things and didn't miss the parks.  One day, we plan to do the same


----------



## Dizny Dad

Great report Erin . . . . . and at least we know one family that will get better TP.


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> And a few of you have sent me updates! It's always cool to see the plans folks are making. In other news, not only did I update the Page 1 trips, I finally got around to replacing the pictures on the Intro Page. Most are the same. A few changed. I also altered the verbiage to reflect things such as CCV not being so new anymore.


By the way, wonderful job on the front page!


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> By the way, wonderful job on the front page!



​


----------



## Dizny Dad

Thanks Sleepy for your work in keeping us alive and well in this small corner of the internet.  Always a warm and fuzzy place to run to in the midst of a challenging day!

Somehow I guess I am remiss in giving you our May 2020 trip schedule: AKL May 3-6; VWL 6-15.  Yeah, I know, BRV, but I just need to hold onto VWL: keeps me in the groove (boy, does that ever date me!)


----------



## twinklebug

Dizny Dad said:


> Thanks Sleepy for your work in keeping us alive and well in this small corner of the internet.  Always a warm and fuzzy place to run to in the midst of a challenging day!
> 
> Somehow I guess I am remiss in giving you our May 2020 trip schedule: AKL May 3-6; VWL 6-15.  Yeah, I know, BRV, but I just need to hold onto VWL: keeps me in the groove (boy, does that ever date me!)


Not dated at all. It confuses people to have three different names for a single property. (WL being one)
I use VWL-BR and VWL-CC when talking about it, the best of both worlds.

AKV has similar, although unlike VWL they're together under the fees and management: AKV-Jambo, AKV-Kidani

I have no idea why Disney is so intent upon confusing people.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> I have no idea why Disney is so intent upon confusing people.



I always thought it was interesting explaining that if you wanted to dine at certain locations you needed to book 6 months in advance.  Or select rides to go on 60 days in advance.  However nothing compares to the absolute confusion you get when telling someone that to get on the new Star Wars ride you have to get up at 6 am and go to the park and then do xxx and yyy, hope your phone app doesn't crash, hit a gray button that hasn't turned red and once it does furiously advance thru so that maybe, just maybe, you'll get a boarding group that will allow you to get in the line sometime that day.   And if not then you just have to do it all again another day.


----------



## suse66

My first DVC trip is booked for July! I am coming down with my oldest son to celebrate his 20th birthday. I couldn't get anything at my lovely home of VWL but managed to snag the first three nights at Copper Creek. Then we are moving to Saratoga Springs for 2 nights over the 4th of July weekend and finishing out the trip in a savannah view studio for 3  nights at AKL~Jambo. Now just happily counting down the days until we are home!


----------



## Granny

suse66 said:


> My first DVC trip is booked for July! I am coming down with my oldest son to celebrate his 20th birthday. I couldn't get anything at my lovely home of VWL but managed to snag the first three nights at Copper Creek. Then we are moving to Saratoga Springs for 2 nights over the 4th of July weekend and finishing out the trip in a savannah view studio for 3  nights at AKL~Jambo. Now just happily counting down the days until we are home!



*Suse*...congrats on booking your first DVC trip!  Very exciting indeed, and I'm sure you'll enjoy your stay at our sister resort CCV.  That's a little more moving during a trip than we prefer, but as long as you plan your "move days" accordingly, it is a pretty smooth process from what I understand.  And you should be able to get a jump on your 2021 trip and book it at the 11 month mark!  But for now, enjoy your planning for the trip!


----------



## Granny

Okay Groupies....I guess I need to get serious about that diet since they took this picture of me today on the Jungle Cruise....






In case you all missed it, here's the real story: * Jungle Cruise Ride Sinks!*



Wowser!


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> Okay Groupies....I guess I need to get serious about that diet since they took this picture of me today on the Jungle Cruise....
> 
> 
> View attachment 477294
> 
> 
> 
> In case you all missed it, here's the real story: * Jungle Cruise Ride Sinks!*
> 
> 
> 
> Wowser!



As long as no one was hurt, and thankfully there were no special needs folk on board who would have had a very difficult time under this scenario, we can make light. We also know Disney will inspect all boats around the property after this, it's just what they do.


Bathing suits, towels, new electronics... at the exit.
Automatic people scrubber employed. No viruses here!
Successful test of a pilot program where the vessels are markers for how the Disney stock is doing. If stock is doing well, they run faster, poor and they go slower, tanking and well... quite an effective visual I'd say.


----------



## TCRAIG

I was wondering which boat it was -


----------



## Granny

TCRAIG said:


> I was wondering which boat it was -



Looks like "Bomorandi Bertha" on the sign.


----------



## TCRAIG

Yup - good ol’ Bertha


----------



## sleepydog25

*Erin*, it sounds like a great trip to me! We've begun going to parks less, and that's certainly a good way to save money. Not this trip, however, as we're still on our APs.

Thanks for all the nice comments re: Page 1. I do truly enjoy it, and while I don't have the skill of some of these other page architects, I have something better--*the best bunch of Groupies on any thread anywhere! *

We're off to the World tomorrow. . .well, we're going 2/3 of the way and spending the night so as not to wear ourselves out. Looks like Brunswick, GA, won out again. After that, we are SSR bound. We like it well enough and, besides, it was all we could get at the time!    Seriously, we like its proximity to DS, and since we drive down, transportation is not an issue. We may get to meet up with a fellow Groupie or two if schedules align; regardless, I'll try to post a few pics. We've decided this trip to put down the video camera, a first for us. I always have one in my hand, recording as we go. They're fun to watch on replay. However, as this trip is one to reconnect with Disney (as well as each other), we're going to take a few pics and let it go at that. 

Have a great weekend, Groupies!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Sleepy: we like SSR also, along with AKL.  We have only stayed at Boardwalk once, and found that we had to get wet to get something to eat!  (it rained all day, everyday, that we were there!)


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy, hope you and Luv have a great trip! I like the idea of putting the camera down and enjoying what's in front of you.  So many times we get wrapped up in the moment and forget why we are there in the 1st place.  So enjoy!!  
Like Dad, I have become a fan of SSR, but it took some time for it to grow on me.  We stayed many many years ago, shortly after its opening.  It was not massive like we know it now.  And its amenities were few.  Few years later, it changed and we like it!  I love the proximity to DS, and Artists Pallete  IMO is the best food court in any resort.


----------



## sleepydog25

Stopped in Brunswick after a relatively easy drive. Heavy traffic but flowing smoothly. In some areas, particularly I-95, it was solid, almost bumper-to-bumper traffic. . .but moving at 70+ mph even then. When we stopped, it was 64F and sunny, though very windy. When we left home this morning around 9?  40 degrees colder and see below. . .


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Stopped in Brunswick after a relatively easy drive. Heavy traffic but flowing smoothly. In some areas, particularly I-95, it was solid, almost bumper-to-bumper traffic. . .but moving at 70+ mph even then. When we stopped, it was 64F and sunny, though very windy. When we left home this morning around 9?  40 degrees colder and see below. . .
> 
> View attachment 477771



We were supposed to get some of that ourselves, but it stayed northward(where you folks are)of us.  Glad you didn't get so much it kept you at home.  The only snow I want to see is the fake kind that WDW produces


----------



## suse66

Granny said:


> *Suse*...congrats on booking your first DVC trip!  Very exciting indeed, and I'm sure you'll enjoy your stay at our sister resort CCV.  That's a little more moving during a trip than we prefer, but as long as you plan your "move days" accordingly, it is a pretty smooth process from what I understand.  And you should be able to get a jump on your 2021 trip and book it at the 11 month mark!  But for now, enjoy your planning for the trip!


Thank you so much! It's a little more moving than I prefer as well but as my points didn't load on my new contract until mid-February, I had to be creative. I am hoping for a pre-Christmas trip although I know VWL will be out of the question for that. Also looking for a solid week at VWL in summer '21.


----------



## sleepydog25

suse66 said:


> Thank you so much! It's a little more moving than I prefer as well but as my points didn't load on my new contract until mid-February, I had to be creative. I am hoping for a pre-Christmas trip although I know VWL will be out of the question for that. Also looking for a solid week at VWL in summer '21.


*Suse*, let me add my congrats on your first trip home! In fact, welcome home! We've done a split-split stay in three different resorts, and while a small hassle, Disney does make it rather easy and relatively painless. Besides, you'll be able to explore all three resorts!

Speaking of SSR, we are here and in Congress Park in a newly renovated room--gotta say, it's nicely done, though in keeping with current DVC refurbs, a bit bland. The location is great as we have a pool just steps away (with hot tub!) and a short 5-minute walk to the main SSR area. We can see DS across the water, too, and that's a bonus. 

We had a great first day. Weather was perfect--sunny and 75 and dry. Our first stop was at CR for the brunch at California Grill. Though the price is now $95 pp, we found it just as we had the last two times: a topnotch experience. The food is well above average, the sparkling wine with boba balls unending, the service exceptional, and the view tremendous--we were seated at a window seat facing MK! The menu is extensive, from charcuterie to sushi, deviled eggs to shrimp and grits, and lobster eggs benedict to a plethora of pastries. Did I mention non-stop mimosas? They don't rush you, either (we spent two hours there). What a magnificent time!

After that, we had a couple of fast passes in a moderately busy MK before heading back to our room. We opted not to go out to eat since we're still full from the brunch, so I'm headed to the hot tub! Oh, and I should mention that I had to buy a swim suit. . .again. I keep forgetting mine at home! 

Pics coming soon!


----------



## suse66

sleepydog25 said:


> Speaking of SSR, we are here and in Congress Park in a newly renovated room--gotta say, it's nicely done, though in keeping with current DVC refurbs, a bit bland. The location is great as we have a pool just steps away (with hot tub!) and a short 5-minute walk to the main SSR area. We can see DS across the water, too, and that's a bonus.


Awesome! I hope you had a safe drive down. Glad to hear you are enjoying the room. I booked preferred as well for July so I imagine we will be in Congress Park or maybe the Springs if they are done by July.


sleepydog25 said:


> We had a great first day. Weather was perfect--sunny and 75 and dry. Our first stop was at CR for the brunch at California Grill. Though the price is now $95 pp, we found it just as we had the last two times: a topnotch experience. The food is well above average, the sparkling wine with boba balls unending, the service exceptional, and the view tremendous--we were seated at a window seat facing MK! The menu is extensive, from charcuterie to sushi, deviled eggs to shrimp and grits, and lobster eggs benedict to a plethora of pastries. Did I mention non-stop mimosas? They don't rush you, either (we spent two hours there). What a magnificent time!


I absolutely adore the CG brunch! My DH and I celebrated our 20th anniversary at Disney last summer and one of the highlights of our trip was that brunch. I could have eaten my body weight in the bacon and egg salad. It is an incredible experience!  


sleepydog25 said:


> After that, we had a couple of fast passes in a moderately busy MK before heading back to our room. We opted not to go out to eat since we're still full from the brunch, so I'm headed to the hot tub! Oh, and I should mention that I had to buy a swim suit. . .again. I keep forgetting mine at home!


A great way to end your day for sure!  I don't think we ate until the next morning after that brunch....we enjoyed it so much and tried so many different things. It really was excellent value for the money.


----------



## jimmytammy

suse66 said:


> My first DVC trip is booked for July! I am coming down with my oldest son to celebrate his 20th birthday. I couldn't get anything at my lovely home of VWL but managed to snag the first three nights at Copper Creek. Then we are moving to Saratoga Springs for 2 nights over the 4th of July weekend and finishing out the trip in a savannah view studio for 3  nights at AKL~Jambo. Now just happily counting down the days until we are home!



suse66, I dont know how I missed your post, but a Big ol Welcome to the Groupies!!! is in order
Its exciting, getting that 1st trip booked as a member.  We stayed at CCV in a GV one night this past trip and it was awesome!!  The theming is quite different from our beloved VWL, but nicely done all the same, as WDW standards go these days.  We too love SSR very much as we like to take advantage of proximity to DS while there.  And Artists Pallete IMO is among the best food courts in all the resorts.   I have only stayed in Kidani but really love the Savannah view.  Great way to enjoy a cup o Joe in the wee hours as the animals wander out.  Enjoy your 1st trip as a member and dont be a stranger here.  We love when new groupies join in


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy, glad you and Luv made it safe n sound and got ol man winter in the rear view mirror.  Y'all enjoy!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

sleepydog25 said:


> * . . . . . . . . . . *Speaking of SSR, we are here and in Congress Park in a newly renovated room--gotta say, it's nicely done, though in keeping with current DVC refurbs, a bit bland. The location is great as we have a pool just steps away (with hot tub!) and a short 5-minute walk to the main SSR area. We can see DS across the water, too, and that's a bonus. . . . . . . . . . . . .



Nice *Sleepy* - that is where we first stayed on property in The World back in 2006. It is what convinced us of buying into DVC.  I loved the quiet pool AND the Hot Tub!  I have compared all other "Quiet" pools to that one - no music, no children's games, no "Cruise Ship Activities Director" shouting out to the beat.  That is one of my disappointments in AKV - Kidani Village pool.  It was to be a "Quiet Pool" when we bought points there, but  . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## rkstocke5609

Happy Monday Groupies!  I hope you are all well!  (Sleepy, have a great time!).  I have been roaming the Disboards all day and figured I would be remiss if I didn’t make one post here.  I stayed home from work because I’ve been running a fever since Saturday.  A strange bug, just chills, fever, and now today some congestion.  Oh, and something I’ve never had before - my eyes are watering so much that if I sneeze water comes out of my eyes.  Didn’t seem reasonable to go to work.  It has been a fun distraction to observe what happens on the disboards while laying around though.

Anyways, can’t wait to see some pictures!


----------



## claire_ont

Back from our trip to VWL.  The room was spotless, and we had a LAKE view!  The curse is broken; at least for this trip, it was nice not to have the dreaded dumpster view. Of course as everyone mentioned, the Toilet Paper (TP) was awful.  When we first joined DVC we used to pack our own TP.  We will have to go back to doing that.

This was my first trip to the villas since they started construction on Copper Creek.  I was pleasantly surprised.  The resort looked good and still had that woodsy feel.  Love taking the boat to the Fort and to the Magic Kingdom.  The weather was in the 80's most days so I can not complain.  The crowds in the parks were bigger than we expected, but we go so often, that it was OK to just go back to the resort. 

We did the Moonlight Magic on Feb 11th.  This was our first one and it was truly enjoyable.

They have started construction on Reflections.  It is just a giant scar on the earth at this point.  It looks like the grounds will stretch from WL to the Fort. Sigh, I will try and keep an open mind.

@sleepydog25  Next trip to Disney Nov 30 - Dec 9 2020 at AKV Jambo.  Managed to get a 1 bedroom value.  Yay for in room laundry.


----------



## bobbiwoz

^Agree about Reflections looking like a huge scar.  We had a lake view in December and I hated watching the scar grow daily.


----------



## MiaSRN62

<<<We did the Moonlight Magic on Feb 11th. This was our first one and it was truly enjoyable. >>>
*claire_ont* WE WERE THERE THAT NIGHT! It was a great night!
Here we are Feb 11. My daughter and I won some turtles with the complimentary game card everyone received! We gifted ours to a cute set of twins we saw there!  And Primeheval Whirl was open for business that night! And FOP was a 10-15 min wait in last hour of the night! WIN!








*And I am excited to meet up with Julie (Horselover) this week in WDW! Sleepy....maybe you & Luv too?!*


----------



## Granny

MiaSRN62 said:


> WE WERE THERE THAT NIGHT! It was a great night!



*Maria*...it is so good to have you drop in...and thank you so much for the pictures. Though you seem to have forgotten that we're all supposed to be aging! 

Really, it is nice to touch base with you, and I hope you have nothing but Moose Dust moments all week long!


----------



## sleepydog25

MiaSRN62 said:


> <<<We did the Moonlight Magic on Feb 11th. This was our first one and it was truly enjoyable. >>>
> *And I am excited to meet up with Julie (Horselover) this week in WDW! Sleepy....maybe you & Luv too?!*


Yeah, we didn't work out a time beforehand, but perhaps tonight at Member event if you're going? (I think *Horsey* is.) It's been a relaxing couple of days. One of our views on the leisurely stroll back from Wine Bar George last evening. . .


----------



## suse66

jimmytammy said:


> suse66, I dont know how I missed your post, but a Big ol Welcome to the Groupies!!! is in order
> Its exciting, getting that 1st trip booked as a member.  We stayed at CCV in a GV one night this past trip and it was awesome!!  The theming is quite different from our beloved VWL, but nicely done all the same, as WDW standards go these days.  We too love SSR very much as we like to take advantage of proximity to DS while there.  And Artists Pallete IMO is among the best food courts in all the resorts.   I have only stayed in Kidani but really love the Savannah view.  Great way to enjoy a cup o Joe in the wee hours as the animals wander out.  Enjoy your 1st trip as a member and dont be a stranger here.  We love when new groupies join in


Thank you for the warm welcome and the first hand info on SSR.  AKL is familiar ground to me but this will be the first trip in a savannah view room. As Canadians, we celebrate on July 1st so I thought SSR would be a nice reprieve from the busyness of the parks over the holiday weekend. We will be going for dinner at the Boathouse, have brunch at Homecomin, enjoy Disney Springs and some quality pool time. I am so happy to be a new member and part of this friendly and welcoming group.


----------



## MiaSRN62

sleepydog25 said:


> Yeah, we didn't work out a time beforehand, but perhaps tonight at Member event if you're going? (I think *Horsey* is.) It's been a relaxing couple of days. One of our views on the leisurely stroll back from Wine Bar George last evening. . .


I worked last night a 12 hour shift. Couldn't get out of it.  I am about to drive over in an hour or so and meet up with Julie in Epcot.  I will message u my cell.  I am there today through Fri evening.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Granny said:


> *Maria*...it is so good to have you drop in...and thank you so much for the pictures. Though you seem to have forgotten that we're all supposed to be aging!
> 
> Really, it is nice to touch base with you, and I hope you have nothing but Moose Dust moments all week long!


Aww thank you Granny!  The photo with my Mickey ears is a filter......I have aged for sure! The years long relocation process to FL took care of that! LOL  But we had a home built and moved in last June so things are definitely settling down a bit from what they were.  It's a long (boring) story of how moving here was a more difficult life event than we had imagined.   But thank you for the kind words Granny.  Missed you all!


----------



## sleepydog25

Trip is going particularly well. It's funny how a reset of one's expectations can go a long way toward making a trip better or worse. We've slowed down, strolled more, and smiled a lot. What a difference!
- We've hit MK thrice, including last night for the DVC Member Magic. It was lovely and just as uncrowded as people claimed. . .with two exceptions. The free ice cream line is long, though it does move quickly; however, the lines to get your free meal at one of four places were humongous. We wound up at Pecos Bill, and it took a good half hour to get our food from the moment we stepped in line to finding a seat. We were going to do Columbia Harbor House, but that line was out the door and a good 100 feet down the esplanade. We'll go earlier next time. 
- Epcot is a hot mess. We did two rides and left. We won't be back this trip. We didn't get into the World Showcase, though. 
- Have been to DHS twice, and it's been fun. We rode all the rides we didn't last trip: RnR, HM, Slinky Dog, ST, and snagged a FastPass for Smuggler's Run. It was fun, perhaps because we both got to pilot the ship. 
- Tomorrow is AK day. 
- Disney Springs has been a constant each day, with at least one trip there each day, sometimes two. Yes, we walk. 
- Crowds have been manageable to relatively light, not including DVC night when it was, as mentioned, uncrowded.
- Weather has been near perfect: mostly mid-70s to mid-80s and no rain. Windy tomorrow but still warm. 

I'd post pics, but I recently updated my system, and now all my pics are posting sideways. If I turn them, then they post the way I turned them. . .except for straight up and they rotate a quarter turn left. Maddening. If I can figure out how to change that, I'll post the pictures. 

On that note, time for the hot tub after dinner at Enzo's.


----------



## Lakegirl

sleepydog25 said:


> Trip is going particularly well. It's funny how a reset of one's expectations can go a long way toward making a trip better or worse. We've slowed down, strolled more, and smiled a lot. What a difference!
> - We've hit MK thrice, including last night for the DVC Member Magic. It was lovely and just as uncrowded as people claimed. . .with two exceptions. The free ice cream line is long, though it does move quickly; however, the lines to get your free meal at one of four places were humongous. We wound up at Pecos Bill, and it took a good half hour to get our food from the moment we stepped in line to finding a seat. We were going to do Columbia Harbor House, but that line was out the door and a good 100 feet down the esplanade. We'll go earlier next time.
> - Epcot is a hot mess. We did two rides and left. We won't be back this trip. We didn't get into the World Showcase, though.
> - Have been to DHS twice, and it's been fun. We rode all the rides we didn't last trip: RnR, HM, Slinky Dog, ST, and snagged a FastPass for Smuggler's Run. It was fun, perhaps because we both got to pilot the ship.
> - Tomorrow is AK day.
> - Disney Springs has been a constant each day, with at least one trip there each day, sometimes two. Yes, we walk.
> - Crowds have been manageable to relatively light, not including DVC night when it was, as mentioned, uncrowded.
> - Weather has been near perfect: mostly mid-70s to mid-80s and no rain. Windy tomorrow but still warm.
> 
> I'd post pics, but I recently updated my system, and now all my pics are posting sideways. If I turn them, then they post the way I turned them. . .except for straight up and they rotate a quarter turn left. Maddening. If I can figure out how to change that, I'll post the pictures.
> 
> On that note, time for the hot tub after dinner at Enzo's.


so glad to hear your trip is going so well.  Thanks for posting so we can live vicariously through your posts.  Can’t wait...48 days for us.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Trip is going particularly well. It's funny how a reset of one's expectations can go a long way toward making a trip better or worse. We've slowed down, strolled more, and smiled a lot. What a difference!
> - We've hit MK thrice, including last night for the DVC Member Magic. It was lovely and just as uncrowded as people claimed. . .with two exceptions. The free ice cream line is long, though it does move quickly; however, the lines to get your free meal at one of four places were humongous. We wound up at Pecos Bill, and it took a good half hour to get our food from the moment we stepped in line to finding a seat. We were going to do Columbia Harbor House, but that line was out the door and a good 100 feet down the esplanade. We'll go earlier next time.
> - Epcot is a hot mess. We did two rides and left. We won't be back this trip. We didn't get into the World Showcase, though.
> - Have been to DHS twice, and it's been fun. We rode all the rides we didn't last trip: RnR, HM, Slinky Dog, ST, and snagged a FastPass for Smuggler's Run. It was fun, perhaps because we both got to pilot the ship.
> - Tomorrow is AK day.
> - Disney Springs has been a constant each day, with at least one trip there each day, sometimes two. Yes, we walk.
> - Crowds have been manageable to relatively light, not including DVC night when it was, as mentioned, uncrowded.
> - Weather has been near perfect: mostly mid-70s to mid-80s and no rain. Windy tomorrow but still warm.
> 
> I'd post pics, but I recently updated my system, and now all my pics are posting sideways. If I turn them, then they post the way I turned them. . .except for straight up and they rotate a quarter turn left. Maddening. If I can figure out how to change that, I'll post the pictures.
> 
> On that note, time for the hot tub after dinner at Enzo's.



Glad you're enjoying this trip Sleepy!  Sounds great!!!

(FYI - the picture thing is not with your system.  It's something that's been happening with the DISboards for a few months now.  I agree though - maddening)


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Glad you're enjoying this trip Sleepy!  Sounds great!!!
> 
> (FYI - the picture thing is not with your system.  It's something that's been happening with the DISboards for a few months now.  I agree though - maddening)


Yeah, I knew there had been an issue, but before my Mac update, I could post pics with ease. Now, I can't. I didn't want to do the update but my iPhone was only uploading the occasional pic instead of all, sort of on its own whim. Now, it's loading them but then when I post, the dreaded Leaning Tower of Pizzcture. Speaking of leaning, why, oh why, did Disney allow such poor QC on the newer Soarin'. I've been wondering that ever since they replaced the old one. Did anyone not say, "Um, did anyone in your production group notice the film curves everything?" 

Oh, I did want to post that Disney has stepped up their game in terms of wiping down common surfaces, one assumes in response to the latest virus. People were scrubbing handrails at CR, and we've seen numerous CMs wiping down trash can openings. There are also more portable hand sanitizer dispensers in common areas than we've witnessed before. Of course, none of that means much if people aren't conscientious about washing their hands through the day. We've taken hand wipes with us each day and use them routinely, and we've been a bit more conscious about not using handrails and the like. Anyway, no panicking down here, at least for now.


----------



## TCRAIG

I’m having to live vicariously thru all you lucky Groupies at WDW...we’re not going back til May...and I definitely need a little WDW Magic this week...work has been a bit overwhelming this will and promises to continue as such thru the weekend - Taking these moments to close my eyes and join y’all walking down Mainstreet USA!  And on a positive note - was able to grab 2 Christmas Goody upgraded Magic Bands for our Dec trip!  Been trying since Last year!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Good to read of the adventures of so many groupies!  Good to hear from and about Maria and Julie!  We are about 55 sleeps out from a 14 day magical rest at AK & VWL (oh, yeah, BR  ).  DiznyDi keeps the numbers up; I guess.  DiznyDi had a great but short phone conversation with Mrs. Granny, but it got cut off due to new puppy issues!  But still great to read about the Magic in everyone's lives.  Thanks all for the moment away from business thoughts!


----------



## sleepydog25

Hello, Groupies! 
We're spending our last night at the World for this trip. Long story, but last night was originally going to be the end; however, we needed to stay over another night and had booked a room at the B resort. We continued to check the RAT, and we were able to snag that one night in a savannah studio at Kidani. Gotta love DVC last-minute finds! Saved us a couple of hundred dollars! Anyway, we arrived around 1:30--room ready--and the location is superb, perhaps 50-60 feet down the hall from the lobby. From our balcony, we've seen numerous animals. They were very active all afternoon, and the feeding session was enjoyable to watch as well. As always, the theming here is spectacular, a reminder that Disney used to have imagination, that they provided "small" entertainment in the way they built resorts. Part of the fun factor used to be the theming. 

Anyway, we truly enjoyed SSR, and it's moved up a few notches in our estimation. Below are some observations.
*SSR*
- Stayed in newly renovated CP studio: clean lines, all new, great storage. . .also very generic and bland. If you didn't know where you were, it could easily have been mistaken for Riviera or any non-Disney chain hotel. 
- No actual colors outside of cream, brown, brass, gray, and black. . .or some variation thereof. 
- Paper plates, plastic utensils, and regular drip coffee maker. No freezer in mini-fridge.
- TP remains awful, just like everywhere else at Disney. 
- Location was awesome, as we were just steps away from quiet pool, five-minute walk to the main SSR area, and 10-15 minutes from pretty much any point in DS. 
- Trash cans are lacking. Only two small ones, one of which is a dual purpose--half recycled trash, half regular. It has a lid on top and no plastic trash bag, so it's awkward to put refuse in there. Has to be a pain for the Mousekeepers. 
- If you're all about your electronics, then this is a great spot. Big dresser with six drawers (they don't fit a lot and are cheaply made as they don't sit well in the dresser, but it's definitely an upgrade) that has power outlets and USB port on both sides. 
- Also, there is a bedside table on both sides of the bed, and each has a power outlet and USB ports. 
- TV is huge and you can use Roku or other such devices. 
- Nice closet with full-sized safe (as in big enough for tablet, small laptop, etc. 
- Almost no Disney touches in the room outside of one small print of a riding helmet with Mickey ears. If you enjoy theming, this is not the resort at which to stay. 
*Food*
- Best: The Boathouse, CA Brunch, Toledo, HBD Lounge
- Average: Turf Club, Enzo's, Wine Bar George, D-Lux Burger, Chip n Dale
- Worst: Pecos Bill (at least it was free)
*Parks*
- Overall, clean. Bathroom maintenance continues to be an issue:  empty soap or hand towel dispensers, trash not picked up, smelly at times
- CMs largely very good
- Crowds lower than expected
- DHS is much more organized now. Going back to a tiered system has helped reduce the feeling that it was a big waiting room, and wait times at non-Star Wars attractions were much better than December. 
- Mickey and Minnie Train ride opened a couple of days ago. We didn't try to get in, and based on videos I've watched, doesn't seem worth waiting long for. But, it did help to draw down line wait times, it seems. 
- Epcot is a hot mess of construction. In fact, a lot of Disney has walls and construction right now. 

One last note about our trip over to Gran Destino to visit Toledo. We enjoyed the restaurant--above average food, decent service, and lovely views. We weren't as impressed by the tower itself. While very impressive in an art deco way, it once again--much like all the new Disney builds--is rather soulless. In fact, if we didn't know it was a Disney hotel, you'd never know outside of signage outside. Again, much like Disney has been doing in the past few years, they've taken the excitement of staying at Disney and lowered the bar. It's pretty but not emotive. Artsy but not warm. Lots of stone, glass, and metal. Perhaps the rooms show more of the Disney spirit, but the lobby, elevators, common areas, and Toledo itself do not. It's a tall, imposing hotel with not much Disney imagination. 

Time for bed as we have a long drive tomorrow. Have a great weekend, Groupies!


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> Hello, Groupies!
> We're spending our last night at the World for this trip. Long story, but last night was originally going to be the end; however, we needed to stay over another night and had booked a room at the B resort. We continued to check the RAT, and we were able to snag that one night in a savannah studio at Kidani. Gotta love DVC last-minute finds! Saved us a couple of hundred dollars! Anyway, we arrived around 1:30--room ready--and the location is superb, perhaps 50-60 feet down the hall from the lobby. From our balcony, we've seen numerous animals. They were very active all afternoon, and the feeding session was enjoyable to watch as well. As always, the theming here is spectacular, a reminder that Disney used to have imagination, that they provided "small" entertainment in the way they built resorts. Part of the fun factor used to be the theming.
> 
> Anyway, we truly enjoyed SSR, and it's moved up a few notches in our estimation. Below are some observations.
> *SSR*
> - Stayed in newly renovated CP studio: clean lines, all new, great storage. . .also very generic and bland. If you didn't know where you were, it could easily have been mistaken for Riviera or any non-Disney chain hotel.
> - No actual colors outside of cream, brown, brass, gray, and black. . .or some variation thereof.
> - Paper plates, plastic utensils, and regular drip coffee maker. No freezer in mini-fridge.
> - TP remains awful, just like everywhere else at Disney.
> - Location was awesome, as we were just steps away from quiet pool, five-minute walk to the main SSR area, and 10-15 minutes from pretty much any point in DS.
> - Trash cans are lacking. Only two small ones, one of which is a dual purpose--half recycled trash, half regular. It has a lid on top and no plastic trash bag, so it's awkward to put refuse in there. Has to be a pain for the Mousekeepers.
> - If you're all about your electronics, then this is a great spot. Big dresser with six drawers (they don't fit a lot and are cheaply made as they don't sit well in the dresser, but it's definitely an upgrade) that has power outlets and USB port on both sides.
> - Also, there is a bedside table on both sides of the bed, and each has a power outlet and USB ports.
> - TV is huge and you can use Roku or other such devices.
> - Nice closet with full-sized safe (as in big enough for tablet, small laptop, etc.
> - Almost no Disney touches in the room outside of one small print of a riding helmet with Mickey ears. If you enjoy theming, this is not the resort at which to stay.
> *Food*
> - Best: The Boathouse, CA Brunch, Toledo, HBD Lounge
> - Average: Turf Club, Enzo's, Wine Bar George, D-Lux Burger, Chip n Dale
> - Worst: Pecos Bill (at least it was free)
> *Parks*
> - Overall, clean. Bathroom maintenance continues to be an issue:  empty soap or hand towel dispensers, trash not picked up, smelly at times
> - CMs largely very good
> - Crowds lower than expected
> - DHS is much more organized now. Going back to a tiered system has helped reduce the feeling that it was a big waiting room, and wait times at non-Star Wars attractions were much better than December.
> - Mickey and Minnie Train ride opened a couple of days ago. We didn't try to get in, and based on videos I've watched, doesn't seem worth waiting long for. But, it did help to draw down line wait times, it seems.
> - Epcot is a hot mess of construction. In fact, a lot of Disney has walls and construction right now.
> 
> One last note about our trip over to Gran Destino to visit Toledo. We enjoyed the restaurant--above average food, decent service, and lovely views. We weren't as impressed by the tower itself. While very impressive in an art deco way, it once again--much like all the new Disney builds--is rather soulless. In fact, if we didn't know it was a Disney hotel, you'd never know outside of signage outside. Again, much like Disney has been doing in the past few years, they've taken the excitement of staying at Disney and lowered the bar. It's pretty but not emotive. Artsy but not warm. Lots of stone, glass, and metal. Perhaps the rooms show more of the Disney spirit, but the lobby, elevators, common areas, and Toledo itself do not. It's a tall, imposing hotel with not much Disney imagination.
> 
> Time for bed as we have a long drive tomorrow. Have a great weekend, Groupies!


Have a safe drive home!

(LOL @ Cheap TP report)


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy and Luv
Safe travels, and thanks for keeping us updated in your travels!


----------



## sleepydog25

We are back! Have to say this is one of the best (top 3) trips ever for us. Traffic going and coming back was good. . .for the first time in recent memory. Busy, yes, but busy flowing at 75+ mph. No traffic tie-ups outside a slow down in a couple of spots heading north on I-4. Gotta say, though, I don't see any plans for expanding that stretch of I-4 (immediately north and south of Disney), and it is so often a barely moving parking lot. Anyway, we had few issues with traffic. 

Park crowds were hefty but not overwhelming. More ECVs and strollers than ever (that issue is going to have to be addressed by Disney at some point in the future), but fewer overwhelmed and angry children, perhaps because it wasn't 95 degrees with 95% humidity. And that brings me to the next point: great weather! 70s and low 80s every day except two. Our departure yesterday saw us heading out at a brisk 54F. Two days earlier, they were breaking records with a day in or around 90-92F. Still, that lacked the serious humidity that usually accompanies such temps. 

The parks themselves were operating largely well except for Epcot. We never made it to the WS, and only hung around the rides there long enough to do Soarin' and Spaceship Earth. Otherwise, most things were up and running. No HM this trip because it was down for 2-3 days, both times when we went, unfortunately. However, we rode pretty much all else we wanted to ride. 

We adjusted our attitudes for this trip, and that made all the difference, truly. We gracefully dodged people, tried to smile when someone committed the grand sin of standing in the opening of door or entryway, etc. We let others run ahead of us knowing we'd get our turn. We were calm. Sure made for a more pleasant experience. I will say, however, that we still observed the total lack of situational awareness and personal space for so many. For example, I can't say how many times we walked up to a FP entrance only to have it completely blocked by people waiting to enter but too early. Standing to one side is really easy. But, we politely excused ourselves and slipped by. 

Food was overall solid. The real star was CA Brunch. Expensive, but such a great experience with excellent food and service. The Boathouse was also excellent as usual, and with it lovely outside, that's where we ate. Finally, we opted for Toledo the last night and liked it quite a bit. It could be more inviting--it's a bit indifferent feeling due to its massive size and furnishings (the table was gray and big)--but the food was quite tasty. 

Finally, as I've stated earlier, the rooms were all nice, in particular the location of our SSR studio. Our last night we spent at a savannah view studio at Kidani, and it was so much fun to watch all the animals outside our balcony--at least a dozen different species. The theming, of course, is still second to none. When you wake up in a room there, you know you're at a Disney resort. I can't say the same about SSR, though the room was shiny and new. 

Anyway, I'm not sure I'd go so far as to say we're happy to be home as work looms tomorrow and it was 34F when we got home last night. Still, it was a memorable trip and a safe one. Thanks for all the feedback and safe travel comments! Now, it's time to start "adulting" again. . .


----------



## bobbiwoz

What a nice report, Sleepy!

Our next stay is in a one bedroom PV Saratoga.    I will request CP.  That has the pool that I really like.


----------



## sleepydog25

bobbiwoz said:


> What a nice report, Sleepy!
> 
> Our next stay is in a one bedroom PV Saratoga.    I will request CP.  That has the pool that I really like.


Yep, that's a great pool. Quiet and nicely located. Huge hot tub which was never crowded during our stay (nor was the actual pool). Love the longer hours, too. A couple of ducks found the pool a welcome respite one evening, as well. I think we're going to request that same building and location next time we stay there.


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Yep, that's a great pool. Quiet and nicely located. Huge hot tub which was never crowded during our stay (nor was the actual pool). Love the longer hours, too. A couple of ducks found the pool a welcome respite one evening, as well. I think we're going to request that same building and location next time we stay there.


We will be staying in CP we hope since preferred room was only thing available at booking.  When you say location, can you be more specific?  I have always trusted groupies when it comes to room locations throughout the years as I never have been steered wrong.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> We will be staying in CP we hope since preferred room was only thing available at booking.  When you say location, can you be more specific?  I have always trusted groupies when it comes to room locations throughout the years as I never have been steered wrong.


We were in the building you see below, although it was turned right side up when we stayed there.  Specifically, we were in room 2123 which was the room immediately to the left of the door you see tucked back into the portico in the middle of this picture.





We think that the buildings on either side would also be a good choice which I believe are 1501-1836 (also close to the pool as we were) and 2501-2836 which is slightly closer to the main area. They appeared to still be working on some of the units in the latter building currently. May be hard to see, but we were in the area denoted in red at the bottom right of this map below.


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> We were in the building you see below, although it was turned right side up when we stayed there.  Specifically, we were in room 2123 which was the room immediately to the left of the door you see tucked back into the portico in the middle of this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We think that the buildings on either side would also be a good choice which I believe are 1501-1836 (also close to the pool as we were) and 2501-2836 which is slightly closer to the main area. They appeared to still be working on some of the units in the latter building currently. May be hard to see, but we were in the area denoted in red at the bottom right of this map below.
> View attachment 479698



Gotcha!  Thanks Sleepy!!  We are really hoping for CP area, though I am aware there is on more area considered preferred(maybe grandstand?)but at many rate, just like you say, its an attitude thing, and we hope to go with the right one ourselves.  We cant wait to get away.  We are meeting up with a former CM who worked at Territory Lounge for many years for his Bday.  He is now at Chef Mickeys and we had lost touch with him for several years.  We were able to reconnect by leaving him a note in his locker at CM.  He was one of those guys who embodied the spirit of the Lodge back in the old days, so its nice to still have that friendship in tack.


----------



## sleepydog25

Yep, I think it's Grandstand, as well. I don't know that those are totally refurbished yet, but it is a prime location.* Luv* stayed there once last year and was in the building closest to the main area, thus closer to DS. She liked it a lot. Love that you're keeping in touch with a past acquaintance. Those sort of things are rare anymore.


----------



## Granny

Hi Groupies...back from a silent retreat the past few days, and looking forward to getting immersed back in the real world!

*Sleepy*...thanks for the trip report and reviews. I'm glad you've seen the real beauty of DVC ownership is to enhance vacations by having nice accommodations, and ease of mind in the knowledge that we will be back so no need to stress over anything during a particular trip. I have always thought that most of the "magic" that people experience at WDW is due to their own attitude, and lower expectations can certainly contribute to more pleasant surprises. 



jimmytammy said:


> We are really hoping for CP area, though I am aware there is on more area considered preferred(maybe grandstand?)



*Jimmy*...the Preferred View areas at SSR are Congress Park and The Springs areas.  Congress Park has the best access to Disney Springs, and The Springs has the best access to the resort main pool and restaurants.   So anyone booking PV at SSR will be placed in one of those two areas.

Based on a great tip from @Dizny Dad & @DiznyDi , we stayed at Grandstand last year and found it combined easy access to both Artist Palette and Disney Springs.  If you're not staying PV, I'd recommend Grandstand.


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Yep, I think it's Grandstand, as well. I don't know that those are totally refurbished yet, but it is a prime location.* Luv* stayed there once last year and was in the building closest to the main area, thus closer to DS. She liked it a lot. Love that you're keeping in touch with a past acquaintance. Those sort of things are rare anymore.


If we get GS, we will like it Im sure.  I feel as though my luck for getting requests, of any kind may have run its course.  Is KAT4DISNEY nearby?

I actually spoke with Kenny last night and it was so good to hear his voice after 7-8 years.  He spoke highly of his days at Wilderness Lodge and he too longs for the way it used to be.  I told him how AP changed and it changed the vibe at TL as well.  We can always long for and hold tight too the past I guess, and hold on tight as the present and future pass us by.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Hi Groupies...back from a silent retreat the past few days, and looking forward to getting immersed back in the real world!
> 
> *Sleepy*...thanks for the trip report and reviews. I'm glad you've seen the real beauty of DVC ownership is to enhance vacations by having nice accommodations, and ease of mind in the knowledge that we will be back so no need to stress over anything during a particular trip. I have always thought that most of the "magic" that people experience at WDW is due to their own attitude, and lower expectations can certainly contribute to more pleasant surprises.
> 
> 
> 
> *Jimmy*...the Preferred View areas at SSR are Congress Park and The Springs areas.  Congress Park has the best access to Disney Springs, and The Springs has the best access to the resort main pool and restaurants.   So anyone booking PV at SSR will be placed in one of those two areas.
> 
> Based on a great tip from @Dizny Dad & @DiznyDi , we stayed at Grandstand last year and found it combined easy access to both Artist Palette and Disney Springs.  If you're not staying PV, I'd recommend Grandstand.


I keep saying GS...DUH!! I know that area well as we always request it per DI and Dad's tips as well. We love that area. By the time we decided to add on a few nights, standard views were gone, so we chose CP as our preferred. The Springs, in my mind, is what I keep saying is GS. Again...DUH!!

Thanks for the clarification Granny.  Someone needs to straighten me out


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Sleepy -* Great reports!  Thank you for the time and effort to share the experience and opinions you & Luv have. 

*SSR *- I have always found SSR to be somewhat lacking in "hit you over the head" with a Disney theme.  It has always been a good retreat from the park environment after a day of crowd participation.

*Sleepy* said _"We adjusted our attitudes for this trip, and that made all the difference, truly. We gracefully dodged people, tried to smile when someone committed the grand sin of standing in the opening of door or entryway, etc. We let others run ahead of us knowing we'd get our turn. We were calm. Sure made for a more pleasant experience. I will say, however, that we still observed the total lack of situational awareness and personal space for so many. For example, I can't say how many times we walked up to a FP entrance only to have it completely blocked by people waiting to enter but too early. Standing to one side is really easy. But, we politely excused ourselves and slipped by._

Yup!  *DiznyDi* & I adjusted our attitude years ago, after about 10 years of calculating the best attack each day for the planned assault on the park selection of the day.  "We'll be back" is now the mantra of choice.  I think I made the decision to stand back the day the french speaking lady continued to ram me from behind in the Main Street Emporium one crowded spring break with her double stroller saying something to me with a mean look on her face every time my ankles where assaulted.  I finally just stepped out of the checkout line, wished her a good day and wished the guy in front of me "Good Luck".  It took us a minute or two to get out onto Main Street USA, as I had to stand aside while about 30 young Brazilian students, all in the same colored shirts, came pushing into the Emporium singing, clapping, and in general attracting as much attention to themselves as possible.

*Sleepy*; your right.  It does indeed feel better to just stand aside and to remember "We'll be back".


----------



## MiaSRN62

Julie (Horselover) and me had a fun time at Flower and Garden. I was happy to be able to join her for March 4-6.  The weather was quite hot on Wed and Thurs and def cooled down Fri.  I agree with Sleepy....Epcot Future World is a hot mess.  Walls up and detours everywhere.  Even in the World Showcase there were a few F&G booths not open which Julie and I found annoying.  We both stayed at BWV and I enjoyed it.  Lately I have been having an easy time securing BWV reservations. Never had this much ease going back 4-5 yrs ago?  Anyway....sharing some photos of trip!
On FIgment ride:

































We had dinner together at Beaches and Cream......and I couldn't resist this dessert!
















Cooling off with adult beverages at Rose N Crown!




Cheers!


----------



## rkstocke5609

MiaSRN62 said:


> Julie (Horselover) and me had a fun time at Flower and Garden. I was happy to be able to join her for March 4-6.  The weather was quite hot on Wed and Thurs and def cooled down Fri.  I agree with Sleepy....Epcot Future World is a hot mess.  Walls up and detours everywhere.  Even in the World Showcase there were a few F&G booths not open which Julie and I found annoying.  We both stayed at BWV and I enjoyed it.  Lately I have been having an easy time securing BWV reservations. Never had this much ease going back 4-5 yrs ago?  Anyway....sharing some photos of trip!
> On FIgment ride:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had dinner together at Beaches and Cream......and I couldn't resist this dessert!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooling off with adult beverages at Rose N Crown!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


That dessert looked extreme! How did you finish it?


----------



## Lakegirl

MiaSRN62 said:


> Julie (Horselover) and me had a fun time at Flower and Garden. I was happy to be able to join her for March 4-6.  The weather was quite hot on Wed and Thurs and def cooled down Fri.  I agree with Sleepy....Epcot Future World is a hot mess.  Walls up and detours everywhere.  Even in the World Showcase there were a few F&G booths not open which Julie and I found annoying.  We both stayed at BWV and I enjoyed it.  Lately I have been having an easy time securing BWV reservations. Never had this much ease going back 4-5 yrs ago?  Anyway....sharing some photos of trip!
> On FIgment ride:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had dinner together at Beaches and Cream......and I couldn't resist this dessert!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooling off with adult beverages at Rose N Crown!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


Great pictures and so glad you were able to connect and have fun!!
*Sleepy* thank yoi so much for trip reports!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

rkstocke5609 said:


> That dessert looked extreme! How did you finish it?


I did not finish it! I took the Minnie cupcake back to my room and had it the next day.  Didn't even finish the shake part in the restaurant----but had to have it!  It was just too cute!


----------



## jimmytammy

Great photos Maria!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Maria* - just had to join in with the other Groupies - - _Great Pictures!_  Not so sure I would participate in the Oysters!


----------



## twinklebug

@MiaSRN62 echoing the sentiment. Thank you for sharing! Beautiful pictures, seems you captured the magic and fun of EPCOT wonderfully in them, including that sidetrip to B&C. Wishing I was there.


----------



## Dizny Dad

So there is now a discussion in our family over the concern that DiznyDi & I will be flying to The World the first of May.  DiznyDi & I are both in the "high Risky" category, although I find it hard to believe I am in such a group (jeese, I'm just old).  DiznyDi is definitely in a group for concern.  She always has come home from the The World with a terrible cold or flu.  I have always blamed the air in the airplane spreading the cold that that "one guy" has. With a compromised immune system and CF issues, I am also wondering if it is a good time to start driving to The World.  It is a long trip from Lake Erie to The World.  My butt is sore just thinking about it; and not so much about getting there, but facing the drive home will loom in my mind starting three days out from departure.


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> So there is now a discussion in our family over the concern that DiznyDi & I will be flying to The World the first of May.  DiznyDi & I are both in the "high Risky" category, although I find it hard to believe I am in such a group (jeese, I'm just old).  DiznyDi is definitely in a group for concern.  She always has come home from the The World with a terrible cold or flu.  I have always blamed the air in the airplane spreading the cold that that "one guy" has. With a compromised immune system and CF issues, I am also wondering if it is a good time to start driving to The World.  It is a long trip from Lake Erie to The World.  My butt is sore just thinking about it; and not so much about getting there, but facing the drive home will loom in my mind starting three days out from departure.



*DDad*...I guess DW & I are in the high risk category too due to our age. But I think the compromised immune system is the bigger concern, and I certainly understand your thinking. Of course, we could just sit at Geyser Point for a week and wipe down every surface every day! 

Truthfully, I think the situation may be abated quite a bit by May.  I received this tidbit in my in box this morning from my financial advisor:

*We are also looking for the spread of COVID:19 to slow, which has started to happen in China and South Korea, areas that were hit first. The US may be a couple of months behind before we would see some tapering off of the spread. However, we see colleges have students study from home, and we see families and businesses cancelling travel to avoid inadvertently catching or spreading the virus. The NBA has postponed their season to reinforce social distancing. These are healthy choices for managing the spread of the virus and there will be short term economic impact.  Finally, we are looking for industrial production and shipping to resume, which has begun to happen out of Asia. *​​So it is hard to guess what the situation will be 7 weeks from now.  

As for driving, you could make your life a lot easier if you would break it into a couple of days if you have time.   Driving 8 hours a day for two days is easier than a 16 hour straight through run!

We're playing this one pretty flexibly.  Probably take a hard, serious look at our trip at the 31 day mark.


----------



## sleepydog25

Yeah, I'd look at driving, as well, if you have the time. I've not been a fan of flying for the past two decades or so, as airlines have increasingly made the experience more difficult: crowded passenger cabins, nitnoy charges (save SW for the most part), nasty airports, uncomfortable seats, and traditionally poor customer service. We're 10 hours away, and we usually break it up into two days. For your distance, I'd recommend three days down and maybe two back. For some reason, going back we rarely stop as we're ready to just get home. The next two weeks may very well answer a lot of folks' questions and resolve quandaries. Best wishes to you both, regardless of plans. 

On a side note, I got to thinking today that I'm quite happy not to be a CM during these times. It's one thing to go there and dodge illnesses, to be very careful in the parks for a week; I wouldn't want to be dealing with this issue day in and day out while literally a million people stream into the area. Sometimes, being from a rural area has its advantages.


----------



## twinklebug

Dizny Dad said:


> So there is now a discussion in our family over the concern that DiznyDi & I will be flying to The World the first of May.  DiznyDi & I are both in the "high Risky" category, although I find it hard to believe I am in such a group (jeese, I'm just old).  DiznyDi is definitely in a group for concern.  She always has come home from the The World with a terrible cold or flu.  I have always blamed the air in the airplane spreading the cold that that "one guy" has. With a compromised immune system and CF issues, I am also wondering if it is a good time to start driving to The World.  It is a long trip from Lake Erie to The World.  My butt is sore just thinking about it; and not so much about getting there, but facing the drive home will loom in my mind starting three days out from departure.



I'm in the high risk zone too and have given this thought. The prices are dropping to $40 each way on select flights, I have an AP burning a hole in my pocket and a beautiful house available to use nearby. It's still not worth it.

Given the airlines still lax attitude toward cleaning the aircraft between flights, I would drive. (Also, those waiting areas and service counters must get pretty questionable.)

from southwest air:



> *Aircraft Cleaning and Cabin Environment — Keeping you safe within our experience*
> 
> Southwest Airlines aircraft are maintained in accordance with an established program aimed at providing a clean and inviting cabin environment. In addition to tidying each aircraft between flights, we spend more than six hours cleaning each aircraft every night. And, as of March 4, 2020, we have enhanced our overnight cleaning procedures.


That doesn't get my vote of confidence. All the airlines are running pretty much the same cleaning model.

In your own car you have the control of what viruses are permitted to exist - just watch the stops.
Turn it into an adventure with a side trip if you need to make it a bit more exciting. Remember the drive home seems faster than the one there as you have your trip to reflect on.


----------



## ErinC

Never thought I'd see the day that all the Disney parks would be closed. Things are just crazy. DD20 has been doing study abroad this semester in Greece. Needless to say she will be home 6 weeks early. We completely understand the school closing there, and it seems like I've heard of dozens of universities closing for the rest of the semester here in the U.S.  It sounds like most will be finishing their coursework up online. We were supposed to be headed to Europe ourselves on the 28th. We were going to make a stop at DLP and then visit with the kid in Greece. So, I've spent numerous hours cancelling reservations online, and it's going to take several more hours to finish cancelling all these plane reservations. We are possibly thinking of rescheduling the first of June.  I don't think I can get a refund on much of the airfare, but I can make changes to the dates. Lots of disappointments to go around. There could even be the possibility of having to teach online for a few weeks if we have to cancel school due to the virus. As of this evening, there are still no cases in Alabama yet. I feel certain it's probably coming. 
I'd appreciate the prayers of the groupies for DD as travels home on Saturday from Greece. I know she will be subject to extra screenings, and then we have been told that she will need to self quarantine for 14 days. The whole family will need prayers for that!


----------



## jimmytammy

Erin, We will definitely pray for your daughter and your family as you deal with these real world problems.  We seemed so far removed from it all for so long, yet, here we are.  

Our decision to fly out on Mar 23 was made for us last night with the announcement of WDW closing.  We are hoping to be able to re book flights and reservations soon but a call to DVC needs to be made 1st this AM to see what we can do with the 2 weeks worth of points.  If we cant put them into next years points we may be very well out of luck.  Oh well, we have to move on and see what happens.  Lots of folks in worst case scenarios than our little WDW problems.


----------



## Suzabella

Please keep us posted on what you find out.  We are scheduled to be at DVC HHI in 2 weeks.

We were also scheduled there last year when HHI was evacuated due to Hurricane Dorian.  Disney was very accommodating and put our points back in the use year they came from with no penalties.  Now...in that case, the resort closed.  I'll be anxious to see what they do with this.  

Even though we spend more days at the resort than at the parks when at VWL, I doubt we're the norm.  They are being very accommodating to guests who cancel hotels but I can't find anything for DVC members.

And I agree 100%!  We are blessed!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> a call to DVC needs to be made 1st this AM to see what we can do with the 2 weeks worth of points. If we cant put them into next years points we may be very well out of luck.





*Jimmy*...I've been reading that Disney is handling DVC cancellations on a case by case basis, but that was before the announcement of the park closure.  With parks being closed, I'm sure that Disney will refund all points for stays during that time.  My understanding is that Disney has also been putting borrowed points back in the original UY which should alleviate some issues.  And they may let you bank points beyond the normal banking deadlines.  Definitely, a call to MS would be in order.  I'm sure they are overwhelmed at this point, so you can expect a significant wait time.  But I think Disney will handle this with generosity as they have in the past.



Suzabella said:


> We are scheduled to be at DVC HHI in 2 weeks.



*Suza*...I don't know that this will affect HHI.  Tossing some Moose Dust your way hoping that everything works out okay for that.


----------



## Granny

ErinC said:


> I'd appreciate the prayers of the groupies for DD as travels home on Saturday from Greece. I know she will be subject to extra screenings, and then we have been told that she will need to self quarantine for 14 days. The whole family will need prayers for that!



*Erin*...prayers going up for your daughter and your family.  These are stressful times indeed, and hopefully your daughter will return and enjoy two weeks of binging on Netflix!  

I went to a Sam's Club yesterday and I couldn't believe how cleaned out the store was.  No toilet paper, paper towels and half the frozen food racks were picked clean.  Looks like everyone is planning on hunkering down.  Best wishes to all Groupies during this situation.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> I went to a Sam's Club yesterday and I couldn't believe how cleaned out the store was.  No toilet paper, paper towels and half the frozen food racks were picked clean.  Looks like everyone is planning on hunkering down.  Best wishes to all Groupies during this situation.



I, too, went to our local Walmart & Marc's stores and found the rumor I had heard were really overblown.  They still had plenty of TP, but yes, out of hand squeezer stuff.  there was plenty of foods in all departments and the clerks were active in restocking shelves.

My family did encounter a typical human response to all of this.  A lady was clearing off the shelf of hand sanitizer, about 16 big bottles in all, and bragged that she was going to put it on E-Bay at triple the price.  In every perceived crisis, there will always be those hoarders and those to take advantage of others in the crowd.  They just don't know how much the act of generosity, especially in the face of real human concerns, can fill the soul and uplift you in general.


----------



## twinklebug

Applauding the Disney corporation for doing the responsible and financially hard thing here. While our healthy, young population may see minimal impact, we need to protect our elderly and those with conditions that would make it that much harder to survive. Everyone has value.

I heard from mom that they shut down all visitors to the nursing homes in our area. She's upset as she wants to see dad, but I reassured her that as long as they're still permitting hospice to come in he will be well taken care of.

Of course I feel for those who've been planning their trips forever and especially those who have an even harder time figuring out the logistics of change, but it is for the best. Disney will bounce back strong.


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> My family did encounter a typical human response to all of this.  A lady was clearing off the shelf of hand sanitizer, about 16 big bottles in all, and bragged that she was going to put it on E-Bay at triple the price.  In every perceived crisis, there will always be those hoarders and those to take advantage of others in the crowd.  They just don't know how much the act of generosity, especially in the face of real human concerns, can fill the soul and uplift you in general.


Greed of heart, greed of soul--the very basis for most evils, large and small, created in this world.

*Luv's* job as a nurse consultant for a pharmaceutical company in the area means she has to visit many nursing homes and rehab centers. She routinely uses hand sanitizer in addition to washing her hands. She could find none in stops at six stores stretching over 50 miles along the interstate. For the record, the most effective means to sanitize is what our parents taught us: wash your hands with soap and water. Next best? Disinfectant wipes. Finally, hand sanitizer is good but not as good as the first two. 

Since I typed the paragraph above, things got wacky in Virginia. First, all spring sports competitions were postponed for two weeks. An hour or so later, the governor released an executive order to suspend all VA schools for two weeks starting Monday. . .and not even practices allowed. So, now we've joined MD, OH, and I think one other in closing schools. There aren't a ton of cases in our state, but they're acting now to hopefully ensure it remains that way. 

While I understand that many think the reactions are a bit hysterical (and they are in some cases), I prefer to take the ethical stance that was stated in a letter sent home to parents of Bates College students of which my daughter is one. They are shutting down in-person classes as of today, and for the remainder of the semester will strictly do online learning. In the explanation, the president says that while their students are in the "lowest risk" category and not truly in harm's way, they are also "highly efficient carriers" of the virus due to their social habits and the very nature of college life. As such, they pose a greater threat to those potential victims who are in the high risk categories. As the president goes on to say, they have a moral and ethical obligation to be the best citizens they can, to reduce the risk of infecting others who aren't young and healthy. I believe if we keep that selflessness in mind, then we can roll with the punches better, can realize that we are but a small part of a larger world, and that we can deal with minor inconveniences knowing things will get better. 

Time for a nice glass of wine. Have a good weekend, Groupies!


----------



## ErinC

Alabama will join the list of school closings. The whole state is closing schools on Thursday of this week, for the next 2.5 weeks. One of those weeks was our scheduled spring break. I'm assuming high school sports will follow those same policies as well, but I haven't seen much yet. Sleepy, DD's college sent out a very similar letter to us. Even though she was abroad, the main campus in Arkansas is also closing. They said they would reassess in a few weeks, but my gut feeling is that they will end up not going back. They are in a small town, but they have students from all over the country. Germs in a dorm and on a small college campus would be a disaster. As a teacher, I can't help but wonder what happens to all those that are in the midst of student teaching? DD23 has a friend who was finishing her last speech pathology clinical in a hospital setting. The hospital has removed all students. She is supposed to graduate in May. These are just crazy times. 
Every website that I've seen has said to not call regarding cancellations unless it is in the next 7 days. I didn't even try to call Disneyland Paris yet. I'm going to give it a few more days and then I will try again. Still have 4 airlines, DLP, and Expedia yet to go to finish cancellations. All this is making me rethink my dream retirement job of being a travel agent! 
Sorry to those of you that are going to miss out on your Disney trips. I hope you get to reschedule soon!


----------



## twinklebug

My son reports that the entire state of Louisiana has put off school for a month. Last time he and I spoke a few days back LA had zero cases. He and his wife work in a hospital. Said the hospital is trying to figure out the logistics not just if this hits, but right now staffing is low as many folks are home with their kids. It just adds yet another layer to an already complicated equation.

I went out shopping yesterday as we actually had the flu in the household this last week and were running low on basics. Big old "Wow. What are you doing?" to the TP hoarders out there. Thankfully I was already stocked up from our Amazon order. Meat case was cleared out. Cooking oil was cleared out too. Odd stuff. The young adults in my household need to learn self control though. Everything I brought home was broken into within hours. You'd have thought we didn't have food in the house for weeks.

Hoping everyone here is healthy, keep scrubbing those hands when you go out and be very aware of those near your bubble! (turning the world into introverts, welcome to the quiet side)


----------



## rkstocke5609

Minnesota now joins the school closing crowd.  Effective Wednesday, all schools to close through March 27th (I actually expect it to be extended through all of April). Fortunately, my daughter’s school is way ahead technology wise and online school will be seamless if not a bit boring for her.
I hope all the Groupies stay safe and well during this unprecedented situation.  I am more concerned about bored groups of high schoolers that start roaming in groups — that is an unintended potential consequence as they are mostly not at risk it seems.  With no school, no activities, etc my Spidey sense is on alert.
As many of you recall, I’ve delivered pizzas part time for 34 years.  It makes no sense (from a spreading the virus sense), but both Wednesday and Saturday were really busy.  Friday was slow (sales down 25%).  It’s very strange.  Hard to predict.  We are encouraging credit card orders to speed interactions (people pre-tip on card). Some folks will have us put their order on the steps and ring the bell.  But, many people are just not really concerned.  I am focused on being really careful around old folks (wait a minute, I’m 55 now and get senior discounts at some places....  )
Anyways, please all of you be cautious and well!


----------



## sleepydog25

Thanks for checking in, *Ron*. I feel confident that all states will eventually postpone in-person classes; frankly, I think they should. The quickest and easiest path for a virus would be in schools, colleges, and universities, and failing a vaccine (which we don't have), postponing/ending huge gatherings should help. Like you, I also believe this initial two-week period is just a way to ease us into a month-long hiatus. . .if not longer. I figure we'll be out at least through Easter. And then they'll evaluate after that. Same with Disney. 

We don't live in a high-risk area--in fact, no cases in southwest Virginia yet--but I believe being cautious is a great course of action. Disruptive? Yes. A huge sacrifice? I don't believe so. As you suggest, *Ron*, parts of our population are high risk of both catching the virus and ultimately being critically ill from it. I'm willing to dial back my activities to aid them. 

*Luv* and I got out today just to enjoy getting out after staying home yesterday. We did take and use antiseptic wipes at a Kroger about an hour's drive from us, and we visited a local farmers' coop that has an "honesty" cooler where we bought duck eggs, black radishes, arugula, etc. Yep, we wiped down the handles and our hands after.  All this hubbub led me to recall all the historical events that I've witnessed in my years on this rock. I won't go into detail so as to keep my actual age a secret, lol, but it was rather eye-opening to realize that many other well-known moments have passed, some very somber, and we've managed to forge ahead despite their occurrences.

I do hope everyone remains relatively unaffected by C-19. Oh, and in case you haven't heard, FROZEN 2 is now on Disney+ three months earlier than originally planned. We already watched it.


----------



## jimmytammy

Up until now, I had nothing to report where DVC ressies for upcoming trip were concerned.  Now, We are finally in the que on the DVC member phone.  Its taken this long just to get to the point of not hearing a busy signal. over the last several days.  Even the online chat has been swamped.  I feel for the poor CMs having to deal with all this mess, and Im sure there are some prima donna callers expecting DVC MS to bow to their every whim.  I will stay in touch as I hope to know something soon for those in similar boat.

UPDATE
On phone with MS still.  They are allowing us to put all borrowed points from Aug 2020 use year back into same use year, which is great!  We had 62 points from Aug 2019 use year that were used for the upcoming trip.  MS put those back in and were were able to bank them.  So all worked out well.


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> Up until now, I had nothing to report where DVC ressies for upcoming trip were concerned.  Now, We are finally in the que on the DVC member phone.  Its taken this long just to get to the point of not hearing a busy signal. over the last several days.  Even the online chat has been swamped.  I feel for the poor CMs having to deal with all this mess, and Im sure there are some prima donna callers expecting DVC MS to bow to their every whim.  I will stay in touch as I hope to know something soon for those in similar boat.
> 
> UPDATE
> On phone with MS still.  They are allowing us to put all borrowed points from Aug 2020 use year back into same use year, which is great!  We had 62 points from Aug 2019 use year that were used for the upcoming trip.  MS put those back in and were were able to bank them.  So all worked out well.


Disney really does the best they can. I'm happy to hear they permitted you to bank the current use year points. Thanks for sharing!

I'm curious what they're doing for those with banked points being used. I doubt they'd leave them high and dry.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Up until now, I had nothing to report where DVC ressies for upcoming trip were concerned.  Now, We are finally in the que on the DVC member phone.  Its taken this long just to get to the point of not hearing a busy signal. over the last several days.  Even the online chat has been swamped.  I feel for the poor CMs having to deal with all this mess, and Im sure there are some prima donna callers expecting DVC MS to bow to their every whim.  I will stay in touch as I hope to know something soon for those in similar boat.
> 
> UPDATE
> On phone with MS still.  They are allowing us to put all borrowed points from Aug 2020 use year back into same use year, which is great!  We had 62 points from Aug 2019 use year that were used for the upcoming trip.  MS put those back in and were were able to bank them.  So all worked out well.





twinklebug said:


> Disney really does the best they can. I'm happy to hear they permitted you to bank the current use year points. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> I'm curious what they're doing for those with banked points being used. I doubt they'd leave them high and dry.



By all accounts, Disney is bending over backwards to help members out.  It is very kind of them, and in keeping with their history of rising to the occasion during emergencies.

But they are digging a hole that may very well have an impact on members for the future.  Basically, by restoring points and allowing future reservations, they have more points than they will have space for reservations since points that should have expired will again be "live". 

If this were just a day or so of such kindness, Disney could absorb the excess points with their developers points (as they did during the hurricane "refunds").  But if this goes on for a couple of weeks or more, they will definitely be throwing the system out of balance, and they will have to institute something to ease the imbalance down the path.  I think a great solution would be to make the Concierge Collection a lot more reasonable in points per night...but giving resort space away for "free" to Members would be a big financial burden all on Disney. 

I am not a Disney legalese expert, but Disney's "breaking the rules" in members' favor at this point may lead to some harsh realities in the future.  It will be interesting for sure to see how Disney digs out of this mess.

I am truly glad they are working with members at this point, and that folks like *Jimmy *are getting the good news.    I think it is the right thing for Disney to do during these unprecedented times.  However, somebody will have to pay for the fact that we will have many more points than available space going forward.  Stay tuned, for it may involve some very unhappy people.


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> By all accounts, Disney is bending over backwards to help members out.  It is very kind of them, and in keeping with their history of rising to the occasion during emergencies.
> 
> But they are digging a hole that may very well have an impact on members for the future.  Basically, by restoring points and allowing future reservations, they have more points than they will have space for reservations since points that should have expired will again be "live".
> 
> If this were just a day or so of such kindness, Disney could absorb the excess points with their developers points (as they did during the hurricane "refunds").  But if this goes on for a couple of weeks or more, they will definitely be throwing the system out of balance, and they will have to institute something to ease the imbalance down the path.  I think a great solution would be to make the Concierge Collection a lot more reasonable in points per night...but giving resort space away for "free" to Members would be a big financial burden all on Disney.
> 
> I am not a Disney legalese expert, but Disney's "breaking the rules" in members' favor at this point may lead to some harsh realities in the future.  It will be interesting for sure to see how Disney digs out of this mess.
> 
> I am truly glad they are working with members at this point, and that folks like *Jimmy *are getting the good news.    I think it is the right thing for Disney to do during these unprecedented times.  However, somebody will have to pay for the fact that we will have many more points than available space going forward.  Stay tuned, for it may involve some very unhappy people.



I was curious how many developer points Disney had to use. For some reason I was under the impression they owned enough inventory to cover a month. I know, ridiculous. 

Good idea in regards to the Concierge collection. Maybe they can do something to encourage use of points on cruises such as a sale as I've never seen those as a good value..


----------



## Starwind

We're glad we got to visit CCV and AKL and a little bit in the parks in December, bookending a B2B2B DCL cruise on the Disney Dream.  Our next "Disney" is planned as a DCL Alaska cruise in 2021.  We're hopeful things will have settled down by then and life back to some semblance of normal.  At least we can plan for the trip in the interim.

Here in Ontario K-12 schools are closed for 3 weeks and Universities have gone to online learning. The federal government has urged all Canadians who are outside the country to come back while they still can [and they then have to self-isolate for 14 days].

In our household we have been dealing with (what we hope are just normal) colds. 

And it is now the start of allergy season, with the snow finally melting all the snow mold has come out !! But that is going to make it interesting because allergy season = coughing and asthma. At my workplace if you have a cough you are not allowed to come to work and are treated as if you have covid. While you're paid while at home, I am afraid it could end up in a lot of missed work :-(


----------



## sleepydog25

Starwind said:


> We're glad we got to visit CCV and AKL and a little bit in the parks in December, bookending a B2B2B DCL cruise on the Disney Dream.  Our next "Disney" is planned as a DCL Alaska cruise in 2021.  We're hopeful things will have settled down by then and life back to some semblance of normal.  At least we can plan for the trip in the interim.
> 
> Here in Ontario K-12 schools are closed for 3 weeks and Universities have gone to online learning. The federal government has urged all Canadians who are outside the country to come back while they still can [and they then have to self-isolate for 14 days].
> 
> In our household we have been dealing with (what we hope are just normal) colds.
> 
> And it is now the start of allergy season, with the snow finally melting all the snow mold has come out !! But that is going to make it interesting because allergy season = coughing and asthma. At my workplace if you have a cough you are not allowed to come to work and are treated as if you have covid. While you're paid while at home, I am afraid it could end up in a lot of missed work :-(


Good to hear from you, *Star*. We are all a big family here, and I like to keep in touch with how folks are handling this very unusual time. While we are only shut down (public schools) for two weeks, I'd be shocked if we came back until after Easter at the earliest. The two weeks is simply a way to postpone and begin thinking about more long-term plans. Same with Disney. In the end, I believe they'll say "sorry, but we're having to push back the opening another two weeks," and they'll continue to do that until the crisis is past. 

As for giving back points, it is the decent thing to do, and hopefully they'll come up with a plan that will allow those affected to use their points without overpowering the whole system and making reservations nearly impossible. I suspect they have a huge crisis management team working that very issue. In the military, we had such groups, and we had basic plans in place which we could then use and tweak as needed. I'm confident Disney has such fall back plans, as well. 

Well, Groupies, keep checking in and updating us!


----------



## rkstocke5609

Granny said:


> By all accounts, Disney is bending over backwards to help members out.  It is very kind of them, and in keeping with their history of rising to the occasion during emergencies.
> 
> But they are digging a hole that may very well have an impact on members for the future.  Basically, by restoring points and allowing future reservations, they have more points than they will have space for reservations since points that should have expired will again be "live".
> 
> If this were just a day or so of such kindness, Disney could absorb the excess points with their developers points (as they did during the hurricane "refunds").  But if this goes on for a couple of weeks or more, they will definitely be throwing the system out of balance, and they will have to institute something to ease the imbalance down the path.  I think a great solution would be to make the Concierge Collection a lot more reasonable in points per night...but giving resort space away for "free" to Members would be a big financial burden all on Disney.
> 
> I am not a Disney legalese expert, but Disney's "breaking the rules" in members' favor at this point may lead to some harsh realities in the future.  It will be interesting for sure to see how Disney digs out of this mess.
> 
> I am truly glad they are working with members at this point, and that folks like *Jimmy *are getting the good news.    I think it is the right thing for Disney to do during these unprecedented times.  However, somebody will have to pay for the fact that we will have many more points than available space going forward.  Stay tuned, for it may involve some very unhappy people.


Is it possible that there would be enough unsold points at Riviera to absorb these extra points that would flood the system?  It is likely that Riviera sales will be depressed for the next year when the economic ramifications are better understood.  Just speculating...


----------



## Lakegirl

rkstocke5609 said:


> Is it possible that there would be enough unsold points at Riviera to absorb these extra points that would flood the system?  It is likely that Riviera sales will be depressed for the next year when the economic ramifications are better understood.  Just speculating...


Hopeful thinking!!! I like it!!


----------



## Lakegirl

Mass  just closed all restaurants for dine-in till April 6th and with the recommendations from the CDC to not be in a gathering of more than 50 people for 8 weeks, I think we will be calling to figure out what can be done to reschedule our April trip.  I have been so looking forward to this. sometimes it has been what has gotten me through the day.  The only other time we can reschedule to is August and I vowed this past August would be our last due to the heat and humidity.  I hope and pray we are able to slow this thing down to help the healthcare system catch up.


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> I was curious how many developer points Disney had to use. For some reason I was under the impression they owned enough inventory to cover a month. I know, ridiculous.
> 
> Good idea in regards to the Concierge collection. Maybe they can do something to encourage use of points on cruises such as a sale as I've never seen those as a good value..



*Cindy*...my understanding is that developer points are in the 1-2% range.   2% would cover one week of refunded bookings if the resorts were at full capacity.  Even assuming a lower capacity, they will definitely be digging a hole before the end of the month.  Every day will be adding a significant strain on the system going forward.  



sleepydog25 said:


> As for giving back points, it is the decent thing to do, and hopefully they'll come up with a plan that will allow those affected to use their points without overpowering the whole system and making reservations nearly impossible. I suspect they have a huge crisis management team working that very issue. In the military, we had such groups, and we had basic plans in place which we could then use and tweak as needed. I'm confident Disney has such fall back plans, as well.



*Sleepy*...I'm not sure that Disney ever anticipated this situation.  Even hurricanes and such have only closed WDW for a couple of days.  

One thing Disney could do is keep the resorts open even if the parks are closed.  That would fulfill their end of our contract, which only gives us the right to book resort reservations and makes no promises about the parks.  It would not be very popular, but at some point they might say that they can no longer return points on late cancellations.

The problem is that there is nothing Disney can do to increase the total amount of reservations and points available.  My initial thought was to make other non-DVC options readily available to members.  But the issue there is that DVD has to negotiate "point charts" for the non-DVC Concierge Collection resorts.  Each of those has its own profits to worry about, and giving away "cheaper" accommodations may not necessarily be appealing to the Coronado Springs resort manager, as an example.

I agree that they are meeting feverishly to come up with crisis management plans.  I'm just not sure what their options are if they are "being nice" today at the expense of some pretty big headaches down the road.  

Just food for thought as I continue my social distancing.  



rkstocke5609 said:


> Is it possible that there would be enough unsold points at Riviera to absorb these extra points that would flood the system?  It is likely that Riviera sales will be depressed for the next year when the economic ramifications are better understood.  Just speculating...



*Ron...*That's a very interesting idea regarding Riviera.  I don't know how it would work, but the unsold points that have been declared could ostensibly be used for reservations since they would represent inventory still owned by Disney.  I have a feeling though that even that amount is a drop in the bucket compared to the points being refunded every day for all the other resorts for multiple weeks.  

Some people have suggested "double banking" allowance, so that point refunds that include banked points don't expire on the owners.  But again, that just pushes the issue down the road.  My guess is that Disney will have to get a little creative on the whole thing....or they could just come down on the side of establishing some guidelines within the rules and then riding out the storm of owner protest in the future.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Lakegirl said:


> Mass  just closed all restaurants for dine-in till April 6th and with the recommendations from the CDC to not be in a gathering of more than 50 people for 8 weeks, I think we will be calling to figure out what can be done to reschedule our April trip.  I have been so looking forward to this. sometimes it has been what has gotten me through the day.  The only other time we can reschedule to is August and I vowed this past August would be our last due to the heat and humidity.  I hope and pray we are able to slow this thing down to help the healthcare system catch up.


Well, if it’s 8 weeks then that is 1/6 of a years worth of DVC was points (that assumes parks could open after 8 weeks which might be pushing it given these new guidelines).  Good grief, this is really going to be bad.


----------



## Granny

rkstocke5609 said:


> Well, if it’s 8 weeks then that is 1/6 of a years worth of DVC was points (that assumes parks could open after 8 weeks which might be pushing it given these new guidelines).  Good grief, this is really going to be bad.



Yes...I'm hearing July 1 being bandied about as the earliest that pro sports could continue.   

At some point Disney is going to have to stop the DVC generosity train.  In fact, it might be slowing down already.  I received this from Disney today as part of a longer email message:

_Regarding your reservations, I would like to take this opportunity to clarify a few important points in order to make the change process as smooth as possible. As we have shared, Disney Vacation Club has lifted the close-in reservation cancellation restrictions and will return any of your points back as vacation points or reservation points without placing them into holding. *In the meantime, all points banking rules remain in place.* *While we understand the banking policy might create some frustration, please realize that this is in place to ensure that the membership as a whole avoids future inventory constraints.*_​
Emphasis above was added by me.  So I think Disney is moving into a "so sorry but can't help you" mode at some point.


----------



## Crabby_Dan

Fortunately we don’t have a March vacation this year. Having a June use year, there would be no banking available for us. But, realistically Disney is losing bushel baskets full of money and they‘re still paying their employees. In the scheme of things, the tragedy of people’s lost vacation points will start to look smaller and smaller in the rear view mirror as we head into summer with no abatement of the crisis.

Here in Michigan all bars, restaurants, movie theaters, gyms, etc are closed until further notice. Countless thousands of people are going without a paycheck, or with a minimal paycheck. Whining about lost vacation points isn’t gonna get a whole lot of attention.

I hope and pray all of you can avoid this nasty virus. I know a good percentage of us are in the “high risk” category.


----------



## DVC Jen

What a sad and anxious time this is for everyone. So glad DVC is being very understanding and generous with putting points back.  I for one really hope they continue that as we may have to cancel our upcoming trip if the parks reopen (and I hope they do).

Our youngest is being impacted the most in our family.  She is a dancer/choreographer with an indie band in Austin. She also works at a bakery/coffee shop.  The band was so excited as they were invited to perform on one of the "bigger stages" at SXSW this year - then it was cancelled.  They had to cancel all of their upcoming performances well really had them cancelled for them with the restrictions.  They are having to cancel a tour they had scheduled for April and will more than likely have to cancel the one they have in May.  Because as of this afternoon all restaurants and bars in Austin are having their dining rooms closed - we don't know what will happen with Emily's job.  Our vacation fund is looking more and more like it will be the help Emily get through this crisis fund.  I was going to order our tickets today since our FP day is April 2nd but we are holding off on that which means if we do get to go - chances are the good FP times and rides may not be available.  That's OK though.  Our daughter is much more important - but it certainly is a big disappointment.

Our oldest daughter is a special education teacher.  The district has closed down for 3 weeks and will reassess on April 3rd. Teaching has been moved to online.  Not sure how she will do that since she is a resource teacher but I am sure they will figure it out. At least she is still getting paid.

Ian (hubby) works for a defense contractor and so far it is business as usual for him.  My Etsy shop has slowed down dramatically but that is too be expected with people not wanting to spend on things that are not necessities. My income has just been "mad money" for the most part anyway so we won't be hurt by not having it.

I hope my fellow groupies all OK and are not impacted too badly by the financial ramifications of this virus.  We will all get through this one way or another.

Stay safe -and please everyone - stay healthy.


----------



## bobbiwoz

DVCJen, I enjoyed your post, learning a bit about you!  Thank you. For sharing just how you are dealing and reminding us what is important!


----------



## claire_ont

Here in Ontario almost everything is closed.  Grocery stores and pharmacies are open.  For me work continues, though, I can work from home.  When I came back from Disney I had a wicked cold (as per normal).  My Dr sent me to be tested, as expected I was negative. I always get sick at Disney.

Watching this grow, I am wishing all the groupies well.  Stay safe.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Yesterday we did FaceTime with our Houston family and we were chided for going out to places yesterday.  We honestly thought we were being careful, but they are worried about us.

There is an article “out there” from The New Yorker written by Michael Shulman, March 16, and it talks about us Baby Boomers.  I don’t think I am allowed to give a link here, but if you can find it, I hope you enjoy the piece.  If a link is allowed, tell me, I’ll put it here.

It may be that the fun we had planning to use our present batch of DVC points was all for naught.  Time to begin planning for the next batch!

Right now, Tom and I would still be in Australia if I hadn’t cancelled our Princess Cruise in January, after paid in full date, but when the fires were raging.  I think we dodged a bullet there!

So, if any Boomers are here, let’s listen to our kids for a change and do what’s asked of us!  Stay safe, and meet at the Lodge when we can!

Bobbi


----------



## ErinC

Day one of being an online teacher is completed (sort of). I'm not sure that the email train will stop anytime soon. I keep reminding myself that EVERYONE in the entire nation is dealing with being forced into online education. I also reminded my children at school that in 10 years, kids will be reading about us in their history books. I'm spending several hours watching YouTube how to's about creating and grading documents online. Luckily, my kids were already using Google Classroom in my classes, we've just had to take that to a whole new level. 
DD20 made it home from Greece. We are on day 5 of self quarantine with her. She remains mostly in her room, uses her own bathroom, and we've had dinner on our patio each evening with her at the far end of the table. She takes her temperature twice and day and records it in the log she was given by the CDC. She keeps in contact with her study abroad group on a daily basis, so far none of them have any symptoms either.   Hopefully it stays that way.
Still trying to finish cancelling our upcoming Europe trip. I filled at the form for a refund with Disneyland Paris this morning. I was set to reschedule for the first few days of June, but now I'm just worried that date may end of being too soon for all this pass. So far everyone has been decent to deal with except IRONMAN. They conveniently moved the race DH was scheduled to do until October, and aren't offering any refunds. No way we can go in October. 

DD23 is still in Texas doing travel therapy with pediatric patients. Praying that her job contract holds out. She is not in a school setting, so hopefully that will help. If not, she'll be in the same boat as Jen's daughter, unemployed. 

Hard to believe less than a month ago we were all complaining about the quality of TP at Disney. Now we are all rushing out to buy any TP that we can lay our hands on! Hope all the groupies are staying well! Wash hands everyone!


----------



## sleepydog25

Checking in from southwest Virginia. I did get out for a bit today figuring that I should while I felt less guilty about doing so than I likely will in a few days. No cases anywhere near here, but one must assume some will appear sooner or later. We are fairly well stocked up on supplies, food, and, of course, wine. The latter was one of the reasons for my trip. I also now have a few small projects I can do at home thanks to a stop at a hardware store. There will be no need for me to venture out for some time now. 

Again, this whole situation is, and should be, driven by not wanting to be a carrier more than any self-preservation notion. One complicating factor is the* Luv *is traveling health professional, and while her travels have not led her to any area with any cases, visiting nursing homes and rehab centers increases her risk. With an increased risk to her, then by extension I also become an increased risk to catch and/or carry the virus. Thus, I'm home to stay for a time. 

School is currently out until 30 March, but no sensible part of me believes we'll go back then. Maybe after Easter--more likely the first of May at the earliest, I believe. Regardless, I'm focused now on settling in, settling back, and settling down a bit. Bring on the warm weather so I can at least go sun on the deck!


----------



## Granny

ErinC said:


> Hard to believe less than a month ago we were all complaining about the quality of TP at Disney. Now we are all rushing out to buy any TP that we can lay our hands on! Hope all the groupies are staying well! Wash hands everyone!



Too funny Erin!  

And oh so true!


----------



## BillPA

Where's that old Sears catalog when you need it?


----------



## twinklebug

Was just telling my daughter that TP was one of those items I was always embarrassed to be seen buying. Now we live in a society where people are taking selfies with their TP purchases.

How is everyone doing?

My daughter finally got tested for the virus, the kits were not down here near RI for weeks. Since the results take 3 days to come back she's at home quarantine until they come through as negative.


----------



## twinklebug

Noted that Disney has stopped all construction for the time being. Speculations are that the Star Wars hotel and possibly the new Reflections DVC near WL will be jobs that are held off on until people have disposable incomes again.


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> Was just telling my daughter that TP was one of those items I was always embarrassed to be seen buying. Now we live in a society where people are taking selfies with their TP purchases.




Gives a whole new meaning to "high rollers"....


----------



## jimmytammy

With all the uncertainty in the world with this virus, I thought I would share a post I saw on FB this AM, with hopes it makes someones day a bit brighter

Let’s talk some GOOD NEWS, shall we?

 China has closed down its last coronavirus hospital. Not enough new cases to support them.

 Doctors in India have been successful in treating Coronavirus. Combination of drugs used: Lopinavir, Retonovir, Oseltamivir along with Chlorphenamine. They are going to suggest same medicine, globally.

 Researchers of the Erasmus Medical Center claim to have found an antibody against coronavirus.

 A 103-year-old Chinese grandmother has made a full recovery from COVID-19 after being treated for 6 days in Wuhan, China.

 Apple reopens all 42 china stores,

 Cleveland Clinic developed a COVID-19 test that gives results in hours, not days.

 Good news from South Korea, where the number of new cases is declining.

 Italy is hit hard, experts say, only because they have the oldest population in Europe.

 Scientists in Israel likely to announce the development of a coronavirus vaccine.

 3 Maryland coronavirus patients fully recovered; able to return to everyday life.

 A network of Canadian scientists are making excellent progress in Covid-19 research.

 A San Diego biotech company is developing a Covid-19 vaccine in collaboration with Duke University and National University of Singapore.

 Tulsa County's first positive COVID-19 case has recovered. This individual has had two negative tests, which is the indicator of recovery.

 All 7 patients who were getting treated for at Safdarjung hospital in New Delhi have recovered.

 Plasma from newly recovered patients from Covid -19 can treat others infected by Covid-19.

So it's not ALL bad news. Let's care for each other and stay focused on safety of those most vulnerable.

*copied from a friend*

Let stay positive people!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

^Thank you!


----------



## twinklebug

So I finally watched the Imagineering story on Disney+

WOW. I loved it and will be watching it again. So glad I read the recommendation from this thread.


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> So I finally watched the Imagineering story on Disney+
> 
> WOW. I loved it and will be watching it again. So glad I read the recommendation from this thread.



*Cindy.*..."The Imagineers" was really good, wasn't it?  I was surprised that they published some of the stories and interviews that really didn't shed a very good light on the Disney company.  But it was fascinating to see how the ideas became plans and then realities.  Really impressive!


----------



## jimmytammy

twinklebug said:


> So I finally watched the Imagineering story on Disney+
> 
> WOW. I loved it and will be watching it again. So glad I read the recommendation from this thread.



We have enjoyed watching this as well.  Another good one is One Day at Disney.  Allows CMs to tell their story in 6-7 minute bits.


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy said:


> We have enjoyed watching this as well.  Another good one is One Day at Disney.  Allows CMs to tell their story in 6-7 minute bits.


At SSR, the book was in the villa, available to read.  We had seen bits of the Disney+ program on the DVC member cruise.  I really enjoyed seeing the whole book and reading the stories.


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> *Cindy.*..."The Imagineers" was really good, wasn't it? I was surprised that they published some of the stories and interviews that really didn't shed a very good light on the Disney company. But it was fascinating to see how the ideas became plans and then realities. Really impressive!


Very impressive. I got a kick out of how small the operation was back when Walt was around, such that he'd take people and pop them onto jobs they felt unprepared for but did so with amazing results. You know that message that permeates Ratatouille? "Anybody can cook" Seems that was Walt's philosophy with imagineering.


----------



## twinklebug

So, we were talking about TP some time back, then the shortage. Decided to see if i could place an order for pickup at my local big box store, low and behold they have TP... got the following message when I added it to my cart


Spoiler: Approve a replacement





 That's making WDW's version look good.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hope everyone is doing well!  Looking forward to the next time we get to see these sights.


----------



## sleepydog25

Greetings, Groupies! I sure hope everyone is managing with their down time and/or work, and/or needed shopping. Like many others, it's been a slow week, learning to adjust to a strange, new world. I've completed a couple more small projects around the house, and I'm mentally gearing up to do some outdoor projects once the weather warms.  Meanwhile, I've walked each of the last four days. There's even hazard in that, I found out. 

I walked the local trail (New River Trail if anyone has heard of it, *JT* maybe. It's a 57-mile rails to trail reclamation that is a marvelous resource here). I did four miles, and never lingered in one spot except maybe a half dozen times to let cyclists go by. All dirt/cinder trail, too. Woke up the next morning to find a tick embedded in my left shoulder. Great, I thought, just what I needed. Now, I have to monitor for Lyme disease which, naturally, has some symptoms similar to, wait for it, coronavirus. After some research and consulting with my good friend who is a doctor, it turns out ticks need a minimum of 24-36 hours to transmit the bacteria associated with Lyme disease, and this--ahem--sucker was on in me for less than 8 hours when I found him. I'm carefully watching that spot on my shoulder and self-monitoring for other symptoms, but I believe I'm just fine. 

Anyway, in more pleasant news, my daughter finally made it in from RI; she had driven there with her BF when her college closed, and was due to fly out yesterday. . .which she did and is now safely at home with her mom. Her mom and I had a few discussions regarding how we wish she had gotten home earlier, but as I told her, our DD is an adult, and sometimes you just gotta let things play out if the situation isn't dire. She half-jokingly asked "don't you want to go pick her up since you're not teaching?" Absolutely, I said; however, we opted to let go of the reins a bit and let DD decide how to proceed. Her BF's mom is a doctor (as is DD's mom), so we swallowed hard and smiled best we could. All that to say, she's home, where she'll self-isolate a few days before I get to see her since she went through two airports. . .just to be safe. 

Well, that's all the news fit to print from here. Listening to the WDW screen scroll music from Feb 2020 off YouTube, so that helps pass the time and put me in a good mood. Stay safe and check in often, folks!
Patrick


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hope everyone is doing well!  Looking forward to the next time we get to see these sights.


KAT, thanks for sharing these wonderful photos!  I think as DVCers(speaking for myself) we sometimes take for granted our ability to be able to visit often so therefore we dont stop to appreciate the moments like you have captured above.  So thanks for sharing these.  As I write this on the eve of flying out of what would have been a much needed 2 week vacation from work, I am glad and thankful I have work, I have a home, I have the essentials of life to sustain me and my family.  DVC and WDW will still be there for us when we get through it all.  

To my groupie family, Stay safe, stay well, and may God continue to bless us all through this time of uncertainty


----------



## jimmytammy

bobbiwoz said:


> At SSR, the book was in the villa, available to read.  We had seen bits of the Disney+ program on the DVC member cruise.  I really enjoyed seeing the whole book and reading the stories.


At our Dec stay at SSR/VWL, I saw the book on the table.  I thumbed through it and really liked what I saw.   I would love to have it as a companion to the videos.


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> I walked the local trail (New River Trail if anyone has heard of it, *JT* maybe. It's a 57-mile rails to trail reclamation that is a marvelous resource here). I did four miles, and never lingered in one spot except maybe a half dozen times to let cyclists go by. All dirt/cinder trail, too. Woke up the next morning to find a tick embedded in my left shoulder. Great, I thought, just what I needed. Now, I have to monitor for Lyme disease which, naturally, has some symptoms similar to, wait for it, coronavirus. After some research and consulting with my good friend who is a doctor, it turns out ticks need a minimum of 24-36 hours to transmit the bacteria associated with Lyme disease, and this--ahem--sucker was on in me for less than 8 hours when I found him. I'm carefully watching that spot on my shoulder and self-monitoring for other symptoms, but I believe I'm just fine.


Sure have, though I have never been on it myself, our Boy Scout troop that Casey was in went biking on it several times.  Would love to go it myself someday!

As for the tick, you should be ok, but do monitor it, and if you get a constant headache in a week or so, please get to the Dr.!  Tammy had a small tick on her leg, that looked like a small mole, turned out to carry Lyme disease and she dealt with the effects for awhile and its not easy. Not trying to scare you, but rather inform you, dont minimize it but be vigilant my friend.


----------



## Lakegirl

Happy Sunday Groupies.  We received our Magical Express tags yesterday for our trip that I cancelled.  It brought back the sadness again.  We did get standard GF for August.  The CM couldn’t believe it.  I saw it before her actually and she had to go out and back in after me repeatedly telling her it was there.  My DD is more upset than me as I think it’s harder for kids.  We are now scheduled for August 19th-26th.  August 2019 I had said would be our last August trip Due to the heat.  We were planning April 2020 and then would be going again Dec 2021 as it will be DD senior year and she has been begging to go during a December to see the Christmas decorations and cooler temps since we last went in Dec 2014.  I figured it would be ok senior year to miss a little school.  August is better than not going at all and we are now just saying prayers the world will be in a better place by then.  
Stay healthy my groupie friends.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I think there's a few Yehaa Bob fans here?

Just saw this announcement of a little Disney entertainment that will be streaming tonight at 6PM eastern.

https://mickeyblog.com/2020/03/22/y...unces-live-stream-show-tonight-from-his-home/


----------



## sleepydog25

@jimmytammy I'm not overly concerned re: the tick, and I didn't find your comment alarmist at all. I will definitely continue to monitor the bite, but I think got that sucker soon enough. Still, it just about couldn't have come at a more inconvenient time. 

Speaking of, our governor (VA) just declared that schools were closing for the remainder of the school year. We'll get guidance on classwork, testing, graduation, et. al. in the coming days. Officially, Virginia schools are shut down. In years to come, this will be an historical event our grandkids can point to and say, "I was there when. . ." For now, it's a major headache. 

Hang in there, Groupies!


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I think there's a few Yehaa Bob fans here?
> 
> Just saw this announcement of a little Disney entertainment that will be streaming tonight at 6PM eastern.
> 
> https://mickeyblog.com/2020/03/22/y...unces-live-stream-show-tonight-from-his-home/


I caught a bit of his show yesterday. Bob is a gem Disney needs to keep. Thanks for posting!
How's my hair?


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> @jimmytammy I'm not overly concerned re: the tick, and I didn't find your comment alarmist at all. I will definitely continue to monitor the bite, but I think got that sucker soon enough. Still, it just about couldn't have come at a more inconvenient time.
> 
> Speaking of, our governor (VA) just declared that schools were closing for the remainder of the school year. We'll get guidance on classwork, testing, graduation, et. al. in the coming days. Officially, Virginia schools are shut down. In years to come, this will be an historical event our grandkids can point to and say, "I was there when. . ." For now, it's a major headache.
> 
> Hang in there, Groupies!



I'm very curious how this will work, particularly in regards to next year when kids coming in haven't completed the essential pre-requisites for the next math. If you don't mind sharing, and are able to, I'd love to know a bit about how they'll handle it. Most all schools will be in the same situation.


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> I'm very curious how this will work, particularly in regards to next year when kids coming in haven't completed the essential pre-requisites for the next math. If you don't mind, and are able to, sharing a bit about how they'll handle it I'd love to know. Most all schools will be in the same situation.


I sure will and, yes, that is a question I have, as well. All the teachers here are wondering such. It won't just be here, I'm certain. In the coming days or weeks, I feel certain other states will follow suit. Just how do you go about judging the students' abilities in areas such as math or science? Each of those need those building blocks to move on to the next year. For good students, it won't be much of an issue, yet that only addresses maybe 20-25% of the students. The entire recovery process, much less the illness itself, is going to be long, winding, and. . .well, adventurous. Unprecedented. Wonder what history books will write about us when we're long gone?


----------



## Lakegirl

My daughter goes to a Technical HS and her program is Dental...It’s one think not to learn some of our moments in History but they will be missing key things they need to be able to do When they go out in the work force.  At the end of High School they can take the dental assisting test to get there certifications.  Very worried about these type of things and as others said Math is another one that will be tough.  We have these horrible MCAS that they have to prepare for and pass to get a diploma.  I’m sure it will work out but just nerve wracking for now.


----------



## ErinC

sleepydog25 said:


> @jimmytammy I'm not overly concerned re: the tick, and I didn't find your comment alarmist at all. I will definitely continue to monitor the bite, but I think got that sucker soon enough. Still, it just about couldn't have come at a more inconvenient time.
> 
> Speaking of, our governor (VA) just declared that schools were closing for the remainder of the school year. We'll get guidance on classwork, testing, graduation, et. al. in the coming days. Officially, Virginia schools are shut down. In years to come, this will be an historical event our grandkids can point to and say, "I was there when. . ." For now, it's a major headache.
> 
> Hang in there, Groupies!



Alabama meets Monday to assess how much longer we will be out. My gut feeling is that we will be out for the remainder of the year. After one week of online teaching, I don't think I'm looking forward to that. It's quite honestly much tougher than I thought it would be. I'm using Google Classroom with my kids. I push information out, and they turn in work online. We actually had Google a "meet" this morning. I met with all of my classes online for about 30 minutes. We just talked about how things were going for them, and how we can try to fix issues people are having. Some parents are complaining that we are blowing up their emails with too much communication. No way to make everyone happy. I teach 130 kids each day, I have a child in school, and I'm faculty member. Don't talk to me about too many emails!

Lakegirl, we will do the best we can to make sure that they will get some of the material they would have gotten in the classroom. But there is no way that the content can completely remain the same. I know the President cancelled standardized tests for this spring, but not sure it affects the test you are referring to. The only saving grace is that most every kid is in the same situation, this isn't a regional issue where Johnny in Alabama loses out on math 4th quarter, but Susie in California got her full quarter in. As a teacher we are being told to basically decide what is most important, and push that content out any way we can. When it's all said and done, we teachers may learn more than our kids do! I'm depending on Youtube tutorials to teach me how to create everything in Google Classroom that I haven't used before. My brain hurts right now!

Week 2 of self quarantine for DD20 is going well. DD17 thinks I'm the worst mother in the world for not letting her hang with her friends. DD23 is hanging in there in Texas with her travel therapy job, wondering if each day is the day it may end.  Hope the rest of the groupies are well. Thanks for letting me ramble.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Ok, not a teacher and not any sort of expert on the school system but why is it not being considered to reopen schools later if that possibility returns to complete these essential requirements?   I'm sure there are arguments against such as families planning for certain vacations, times off etc and I've run across at least one person announcing that they would skip school if this was done because they already had vacation plans but unusual circumstances can require unusual responses.  I also know enough teachers that have other jobs set up for the summer.  To be clear I'm not thinking it would be ideal nor easy but is it impossible in such a way that makes it not be considered?  Just a question from someone who is "uneducated" about the school system operations.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Ok, not a teacher and not any sort of expert on the school system but why is it not being considered to reopen schools later if that possibility returns to complete these essential requirements?   I'm sure there are arguments against such as families planning for certain vacations, times off etc and I've run across at least one person announcing that they would skip school if this was done because they already had vacation plans but unusual circumstances can require unusual responses.  I also know enough teachers that have other jobs set up for the summer.  To be clear I'm not thinking it would be ideal nor easy but is it impossible in such a way that makes it not be considered?  Just a question from someone who is "uneducated" about the school system operations.



Well, coincidentally today someone posted a newspaper article from Dec 1918 from the area where I grew up announcing what schools had decided to do following closures from the 1918 pandemic.  A different time and all that but still interesting.  They decided to hold classes on Saturdays and some of the upcoming holidays and they extended the school days by 30-40 minutes each day. 

The biggest thing for me from all of this is a reminder that at another time this country had to look at many similar issues as we do today. 

Enough off topic - sorry!


----------



## jimmytammy

Our Governor in NC declared all schools closed for remainder of school year yesterday as well.  Along with that, by weeks end, all salons, barber shops closed too.  My gut feeling, he is just slowly preparing us for an executive order to stay home.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Ok, not a teacher and not any sort of expert on the school system but why is it not being considered to reopen schools later if that possibility returns to complete these essential requirements?   I'm sure there are arguments against such as families planning for certain vacations, times off etc and I've run across at least one person announcing that they would skip school if this was done because they already had vacation plans but unusual circumstances can require unusual responses.  I also know enough teachers that have other jobs set up for the summer.  To be clear I'm not thinking it would be ideal nor easy but is it impossible in such a way that makes it not be considered?  Just a question from someone who is "uneducated" about the school system operations.


Actually, *Kathy,* I'm sure options such as those have been and still are being discussed and perhaps even formulated in some circles. Would it be possible? Sure, and part of me as an ex-military type thinks we need to do something just like what you've proposed in order to reset our slice of the world a little. However, as you suggest, unless sacrifices are made--vacations, trips, moves, mission trips, physical college admissions, second jobs, et.al.--it can't be done. You'd have some kids who tested, some who didn't, some who passed, and then some who would need to be retested (most states--all?--allow retests). I would also tell you that there are many, many teachers who abhor the standardized tests and find them wasteful in that they essentially "teach to the test." Are these tests worthwhile? It's been a raging debate since states instituted them decades ago. So, to go forward with standardized tests at a time when families have planned activities and commitments, when the economy is hopefully beginning to warm up again, and given that the tests to many are considered overkill would require a complicated process and herculean effort. That being said, few things are impossible.


----------



## Starwind

jimmytammy said:


> Our Governor in NC declared all schools closed for remainder of school year yesterday as well.  Along with that, by weeks end, all salons, barber shops closed too.  My gut feeling, he is just slowly preparing us for an executive order to stay home.



Our province announced yesterday that at 23:59 today everything but essential services (they published a list) must close.  I believe it is through April 10 to be re-evaluated before the order is lifted.  I fully expect it to last longer.

Both my sister and I work in essential services, though I can work from home for the most part. She works in a pharmacy so is working multiple days a week and getting extra hours as they are much busier than normal. Her employer is paying everyone an extra $2 per hour, and has installed plexiglass barriers to protect employees (and customers).

Because she is dealing with the public each day, we are self isolating from each other at home, and have a strict protocol in terms of doffing and laundering clothes, and showering after entering the house. I am afraid to see my water bill for this month.

For schools here, they are closed for the school year/indefinitely. They have shifted to online learning. I don't have kids so are not sure exactly how they are managing that. We are just coming off March Break, so it is ramping up. I feel for kids graduating high school and moving on to post-secondary, however our model is different here -- entrance is based on grades in specified courses, and Ontario universities would have received the grades the initial decisions are based on by February 28, so I am hoping they are still on track. What it will affect is the final grades which confirm the decisions but I am sure they will figure out a way to deal with that. We don't do SAT or ACT here. Due to limited places, minimum required entering grades at Ontario universities are A's and B's, depending on the specific program (and there are some programs where you have to have an A+ to get in).

A couple of things helping me get through this is thinking of our favourite place at WDW -- WL ! I've been looking at pictures and videos of our past trips. And planning our next (date TBD but not before 2021). We're also continuing to plan our already booked May 2021 DCL Alaska cruise, because even if we have to push the date further out it can be planned for [I am so hoping we will be able to go though... because that will mean that in a year from now things are back to some semblance of normal... I don't know that I really want to think about what it means if that is not the case, though I realize it is a real possibility]. So watching videos about the Disney Wonder and Alaska cruises and excursions 

The money for the Alaska cruise is already set aside, but is going to sit in a (sadly insanely low interest) savings account as an emergency fund should it be needed for other reasons in the interim. Ironically, while my sister's job is normally the most precarious, right now it is the one pretty much guaranteed stable and will make it through the other end of this. Mine should too but I still worry.

Hope all our fellow Groupies are doing well and staying safe and healthy.

SW


----------



## Granny

Starwind said:


> Our province announced yesterday that at 23:59 today everything but essential services (they published a list) must close.  I believe it is through April 10 to be re-evaluated before the order is lifted.  I fully expect it to last longer.



In Missouri, we are under a lock down except for essential services.  All restaurants are pick up only or delivery.  Most restaurants have asked their waitstaff to become delivery drivers which is a win/win for all. 



> A couple of things helping me get through this is thinking of our favourite place at WDW -- WL ! I've been looking at pictures and videos of our past trips. And planning our next (date TBD but not before 2021). We're also continuing to plan our already booked May 2021 DCL Alaska cruise, because even if we have to push the date further out it can be planned for [I am so hoping we will be able to go though... because that will mean that in a year from now things are back to some semblance of normal... I don't know that I really want to think about what it means if that is not the case, though I realize it is a real possibility]. So watching videos about the Disney Wonder and Alaska cruises and excursions



I'm hoping that all Groupies are finding ways to cope with this situation.  It's definitely unique, and hopefully will be a distant memory down the road.  I think we have quite a ways to go before we get to the "new normal", whatever that might be.  

I did find out one thing during all this...I'm addicted to the internet!  We haven't had internet service at our house the past couple of days.  I was able to get some access through my telephone data plan, but that was pretty limited.  But it's amazing how dependent we are on the internet, and I couldn't go anywhere to get public internet connections with my iPad.  But if you think about it, no access to websites (including this one) and no e-mail.  And no access to streaming sites such as Netflix, Amazon Prime and Disney+.  

I wasn't able to do my usual online banking, nor able to view the daily nosedive of my retirement funds. 

I wasn't able to download any new Kindle books either.

After a couple of days and about 6 hours on hold in total, I was able to get tech support and get my system back up and running about an hour ago.  So I'm once again plugged in to the world!

All in all, we certainly survived the ordeal.  But it is incredible how crippling a lack of internet can be.


----------



## bobbiwoz

^Yikes, Granny!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> In Missouri, we are under a lock down except for essential services.  All restaurants are pick up only or delivery.  Most restaurants have asked their waitstaff to become delivery drivers which is a win/win for all.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that all Groupies are finding ways to cope with this situation.  It's definitely unique, and hopefully will be a distant memory down the road.  I think we have quite a ways to go before we get to the "new normal", whatever that might be.
> 
> I did find out one thing during all this...I'm addicted to the internet!  We haven't had internet service at our house the past couple of days.  I was able to get some access through my telephone data plan, but that was pretty limited.  But it's amazing how dependent we are on the internet, and I couldn't go anywhere to get public internet connections with my iPad.  But if you think about it, no access to websites (including this one) and no e-mail.  And no access to streaming sites such as Netflix, Amazon Prime and Disney+.
> 
> I wasn't able to do my usual online banking, nor able to view the daily nosedive of my retirement funds.
> 
> I wasn't able to download any new Kindle books either.
> 
> After a couple of days and about 6 hours on hold in total, I was able to get tech support and get my system back up and running about an hour ago.  So I'm once again plugged in to the world!
> 
> All in all, we certainly survived the ordeal.  But it is incredible how crippling a lack of internet can be.


That would be tough, to lose internet for a long time. A decade ago, it would have been far less a problem; 20 years ago non-existent almost. It's a different world; I'm glad you're back up!

@Starwind Sounds like you're doing the best you can in a touchy situation. My wife is in healthcare, too, but she submitted a plan to do 75-80% of her teaching via distance learning to the state board of nursing which was just approved. We're not in a terribly affected region (yet), but it's a worry, nonetheless. Your plan for future trips sounds doable, too. Hang in there!


----------



## twokats

Well, I haven't been on for a while and just got caught up.  It went from bad TP to the now no TP!  I am normally not on much at this time of year because of my hectic schedule of preparing taxes.  I am knee-deep in said taxes, but my groupie friends crossed my mind and I realized that I hadn't checked on anyone in a while.  
While I am stocked on many staples (I am a believer in Amazon subscribe & save) and I have two refrigerators and two freezers, I am ok on all other things, but the craziness is here in TX also.  We have a local chain of grocery stores in our area that is staying well stocked on meats and other things while our Walmart reminds me of some of the old craft stores that went out of business with bare shelves showing what was popular and not!  
Our schools closed and went to online right after our spring breaks which was a little over a week ago.  We started online services in the bulk of our churches.  Our county is going on the stay in place tonight.  My boss and I had already decided for me to go to one day a week for my work for him and that will still apply since he is considered an essential business (he double checked with our county commissioners).
Our county reported it's first confirmed case this morning so I am hoping and praying that our numbers stay low.  I feel lucky since we are less than 60 miles from Dallas which has large numbers and is already on stay in place orders.  
I hope all of the groupies stay safe and well.  Since I have my son to watch out for with his health issues and my husband and I not being spring chickens anymore, we pray for a swift end to the madness.


----------



## bobbiwoz

^ Happy you checked in!  Best wishes.


----------



## ErinC

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Ok, not a teacher and not any sort of expert on the school system but why is it not being considered to reopen schools later if that possibility returns to complete these essential requirements?   I'm sure there are arguments against such as families planning for certain vacations, times off etc and I've run across at least one person announcing that they would skip school if this was done because they already had vacation plans but unusual circumstances can require unusual responses.  I also know enough teachers that have other jobs set up for the summer.  To be clear I'm not thinking it would be ideal nor easy but is it impossible in such a way that makes it not be considered?  Just a question from someone who is "uneducated" about the school system operations.



I'm sure that all things are being considered, but here's the cynical part of me coming out. This is a different time in the world than ever before. We have the ability (for the most part) to teach online, and most students have the ability to get the main assignments. Enough that we can say we are continuing on with school. Teachers are contracted for only a certain amount of days. If they were to extend into the summer, they would have to pay teachers an additional sum of money. Keeping people glued to home and not traveling will continue to burden the economy and many businesses that rely on summer travel (especially in our touristy area here). What's best for the students will at some point be weighed against the almighty dollar. Not saying it's right or wrong, just saying it will be considered. If I were a gambling person(which I'm not), I'd say the dollar will win. Again, just my cynical self speaking. I will say that 90% of my students are handling this situation really well. Their teacher is the one on the struggle bus! Goodness, the emails and online grading are about to do me in!  

I'm sitting here listening to DParks radio this morning while monitoring the test I'm giving online. I did get my school schedule for next year. Considering going ahead and making some "just in case" reservations for spring break next year. I'm worried what all these points cancellations are going to do DVC planning as a whole. I think it's great that DVC is being so accommodating, and I would want them to be if I was in that situation too. But I do wonder if all these extra points in the system are going to backfire on some of us in the next year or two with absolutely no ability. Here I go being cynical again, sorry.

Granny, glad you got your internet worked out. That would be a challenge for sure!


----------



## Lakegirl

I agree about the point system being overloaded and share your worry.


----------



## Granny

Lakegirl said:


> I agree about the point system being overloaded and share your worry.



This is exactly what I was concerned about 10 days ago on this thread... https://www.disboards.com/threads/v...-2020-new-pics.3242976/page-861#post-61682031

And I think it will be one of those things where some of the pain will fall on Disney, and some will fall on DVC owners.  But I'm still glad that they are bailing out reservations.  Just seems that at some point they will have to say "sorry".  

We cancelled our May trip which had borrowed points that expire at the end of this September.  So we booked a September trip, but honestly I think that is being a bit optimistic.  I'm not sure that WDW will open again before the end of the summer.   I'm pretty upbeat about these things but I think we've delayed our lock down edicts too long.   I pray that everyone here and their families are not medically touched by this evil virus.


----------



## jimmytammy

I was informed informally yesterday there has been official word sent to residents of the retirement community we do renovations at everyday that the virus has hit a resident there in the area we work in.

 I am waiting on and hoping that I as an owner of my company and my employees and subs will be given the official word as well.  I am not sure what I will do moving forward.  

For the most part we are not exposed to the residents unless they come to “visit” which they have been told not to do anyway by the staff for their own safety.  Visits to a construction site isn’t safe in the 1st place.  I have made gentle requests in light of the pandemic that the residents for their and our safety please stay away.  My requests will be ramped up this morning!

I am considered in the so called “essentials” category where our state govt is considered so therefore it gives me the ability to press on to work.  But at this point I feel as if I’m more in the “expendable” category


----------



## TCRAIG

jimmytammy said:


> I was informed informally yesterday there has been official word sent to residents of the retirement community we do renovations at everyday that the virus has hit a resident there in the area we work in.
> 
> I am waiting on and hoping that I as an owner of my company and my employees and subs will be given the official word as well.  I am not sure what I will do moving forward.
> 
> For the most part we are not exposed to the residents unless they come to “visit” which they have been told not to do anyway by the staff for their own safety.  Visits to a construction site isn’t safe in the 1st place.  I have made gentle requests in light of the pandemic that the residents for their and our safety please stay away.  My requests will be ramped up this morning!
> 
> I am considered in the so called “essentials” category where our state govt is considered so therefore it gives me the ability to press on to work.  But at this point I feel as if I’m more in the “expendable” category


Stay Safe everyone!


----------



## twinklebug

You know that warm feeling when you're having a rough day at work and that one person who just makes you forget your troubles for a bit stops by? That's the feeling I get coming to this thread.

Just dropping a note here saying Thank you to all the Groupies for making this one of the comfortable, bright spots on the internet.
We may talk about the realities of life here, but we never let it get us down.

For all the groupies:


----------



## DVC Jen

Hey Everyone - checking back in.  I for one will be SO happy when this month is over. Even more happy when this ordeal is over and we can get back to a new normal.

It happened - just like we expected.   Emily was laid off from her job as a barista. We were supposed to go down to Austin to see her next weekend, but cancelled a few weeks ago.  So she was going to come home and see us instead.  She told us she is not going to do that now because of how much she has been around people - with her job. She said she wouldn't be able to live with it if she made us sick.  She also told us she was putting a new "Emily ordinance" into effect.  We are not allowed out of the house anymore. Not that we are venturing out anyway.  Dallas county is under the shelter at home mandate.  Quick pick up trips to the grocery and walking the dogs is all we are doing.  I'm not even going to the post office to mail orders anymore.  I am scheduling pick ups instead.  Em has filed for unemployment and is looking into working for a delivery app called Favor again.  It is kind of like Grub Hub or Door Dash, but not limited to just food pick up and delivery.  Not thrilled with the idea of her doing this - but I'm also not sure what else she will be able to find that would limit her exposure.  We will help her out financially as much as we can - but can't for an extended period of time.

Ian and Kylie are both working from home now.  Kylie is a special education teacher has google classroom going.  Ian works for a defense contractor and surprisingly was told to work from home.  He has to log into the secure server and just make sure things are secure on our end.  Everyone is getting a bit stir crazy.  Me probably the least because I am used to working from home - but I do miss my trips to the post office and running errands.

To top all of that off I had a very sad and difficult situation with my etsy shop.  I had an elderly lady contact me wanting to know where her order was.  She ordered from me in September of 2018. Apparently she just "found" or rediscovered the thank you note and my business card that I send with every order. She was convinced she had placed the order in December and I never sent her baby blanket.  It didn't matter what I said to her or how many times I showed her a screen shot of the order she did place, she didn't believe me.  Eventually she started to contradict herself.  It became very apparent she was suffering from some type of memory issue.  This went on over the course of a week. I finally had to just ask her to stop contacting me. There wasn't anything more I could say or do to get her to understand or believe it.  It broke my heart and I felt so guilty.  Ian's Mom died of vascular dementia and his sister suffering from Alzheimers right now, so I do understand the situation.  

Then I found out one of my sisters was diagnosed with terminal cancer last summer.  No one bothered to let me know until she went into hospice. (family dynamics are not great) That really really really hurt.  She passed away on Monday. 

We haven't cancelled our trip yet. I guess I am holding onto hope - but I also realize the reality of the situation is leaning towards us not being able to go.  It is what it is.  Trying to remember how fortunate we are that Ian and Kylie still have their jobs.  We are able to help Emily out for a while. So far we are all healthy.  Nothing else matters.


----------



## twinklebug

DVC Jen said:


> Hey Everyone - checking back in.  I for one will be SO happy when this month is over. Even more happy when this ordeal is over and we can get back to a new normal.
> 
> It happened - just like we expected.   Emily was laid off from her job as a barista. We were supposed to go down to Austin to see her next weekend, but cancelled a few weeks ago.  So she was going to come home and see us instead.  She told us she is not going to do that now because of how much she has been around people - with her job. She said she wouldn't be able to live with it if she made us sick.  She also told us she was putting a new "Emily ordinance" into effect.  We are not allowed out of the house anymore. Not that we are venturing out anyway.  Dallas county is under the shelter at home mandate.  Quick pick up trips to the grocery and walking the dogs is all we are doing.  I'm not even going to the post office to mail orders anymore.  I am scheduling pick ups instead.  Em has filed for unemployment and is looking into working for a delivery app called Favor again.  It is kind of like Grub Hub or Door Dash, but not limited to just food pick up and delivery.  Not thrilled with the idea of her doing this - but I'm also not sure what else she will be able to find that would limit her exposure.  We will help her out financially as much as we can - but can't for an extended period of time.
> 
> Ian and Kylie are both working from home now.  Kylie is a special education teacher has google classroom going.  Ian works for a defense contractor and surprisingly was told to work from home.  He has to log into the secure server and just make sure things are secure on our end.  Everyone is getting a bit stir crazy.  Me probably the least because I am used to working from home - but I do miss my trips to the post office and running errands.
> 
> To top all of that off I had a very sad and difficult situation with my etsy shop.  I had an elderly lady contact me wanting to know where her order was.  She ordered from me in September of 2018. Apparently she just "found" or rediscovered the thank you note and my business card that I send with every order. She was convinced she had placed the order in December and I never sent her baby blanket.  It didn't matter what I said to her or how many times I showed her a screen shot of the order she did place, she didn't believe me.  Eventually she started to contradict herself.  It became very apparent she was suffering from some type of memory issue.  This went on over the course of a week. I finally had to just ask her to stop contacting me. There wasn't anything more I could say or do to get her to understand or believe it.  It broke my heart and I felt so guilty.  Ian's Mom died of vascular dementia and his sister suffering from Alzheimers right now, so I do understand the situation.
> 
> Then I found out one of my sisters was diagnosed with terminal cancer last summer.  No one bothered to let me know until she went into hospice. (family dynamics are not great) That really really really hurt.  She passed away on Monday.
> 
> We haven't cancelled our trip yet. I guess I am holding onto hope - but I also realize the reality of the situation is leaning towards us not being able to go.  It is what it is.  Trying to remember how fortunate we are that Ian and Kylie still have their jobs.  We are able to help Emily out for a while. So far we are all healthy.  Nothing else matters.


Jen, I'm so sorry about your sister. _*hugs*_
We lost my dad this morning too, at least we knew it was coming (cancer/dementia/heart issue)

Everyone stay safe, this lull in the programming will not last!

Love to all!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

My condolences to both of you @DVC Jen and @twinklebug on the loss of your sister and father.


----------



## Granny

*Jen & Cindy*...my heartfelt sympathies to you and your families with the loss of your loved ones.  This situation we are in brings so many challenges, including illnesses and passing of close friends and relatives.  My prayers are going up for each of you.


----------



## TCRAIG

Jen and Cindy- so sorry to hear of the passing of your loved ones.  Stay strong everyone


----------



## bluecastle

Jen- my daughter, who is 33, said almost the exact same words to me. Stay in the house. She was so afraid that she, her husband or my 8 month-old granddaughter would infect me. Being a month shy of 68 and a former cancer patient, (my radiation ended in September,) she has been so worried; it is like she has become the parent. All of her friends are acting the same way towards their parents. My DH is essential and is working half days, he also does food shopping about once every week to 10 days. So, we're just hoping he doesn't catch it. He will be 64 in a couple of months. My daughter is a school based Head Start teacher and all schools in our county closed for the year. Luckily, she is getting paid and still has her health insurance coverage. My parents, both in their 90's, are in a locked down senior living facility and my dad is not allowed to visit my mom in the nursing care building. I don't even want to think about the possible scenarios there.
I am so sorry about your sister. That was entirely too sudden for you to process it all.
Cindy- I am sorry about your dad. (Edited to correct that, so,sorry I got it wrong!) Even when expected, it is still a loss and a time when you need hugs!! I miss hugging so much. My daughter has been wonderful. She shares so many photos and videos. We FaceTime with her and my granddaughter every day.  I want her to still recognize us when we can finally go see her again. I am a homebody, a retired teacher, and staying at home is not a huge hardship, I just miss holding my granddaughter in my arms.
Sorry to unload on everyone! This group has always been so welcoming, helpful, and supportive. I guess I just needed to reach out to my VWL friends. I hope you are all staying safe and healthy. I know we are all looking forward to the day when we can stay at our beloved lodge again. Here's a photo from my January trip. Even when we don't stay in the VWL, we always visit it.


----------



## TCRAIG

Bluecastle- Like you - my 93 yr mom is in the nursing home and my 93 yr dad in a senior independent center and this is the longest they’ve been apart in 70 years as both facilities are on lockdown.  My husband is staying with our daughter to help with our 2 GrandGirls while I WFH.  I miss hugs!!!


----------



## DVC Jen

twinklebug said:


> Jen, I'm so sorry about your sister. _*hugs*_
> We lost my dad this morning too, at least we knew it was coming (cancer/dementia/heart issue)
> 
> Everyone stay safe, this lull in the programming will not last!
> 
> Love to all!



I am so sorry to hear about your Dad.


----------



## Corinne

My deepest sympathy Jen and Cindy.


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies.... I finally caught up this week on the thread. I have missed you!

Dana and I were in NYC with my friend and her husband 3 weeks ago. As we were driving home, my cousin texted me to say the State of Emergency had been declared there. At that point, it was just becoming clear how serious this thing is. So scary!

I work for a Biotech company with International operations, including China.  We had been receiving updates weeks before it had become an issue here in the US, and our CEO was very proactive, and implemented a work from home model for the majority of colleagues that began the 13th of March, weeks before the State of MA implementation.

So, the four of us are home 24/7 lol.

On a Disney related note, we canceled our May trip in early March. We have our September trip with our older son and his wife (trying to convince son #2 and dil to also join)! Hoping by then this horrible situation is in the rear view mirror. 

Stay safe friends.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Jen and Cindy, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lakegirl

Jen and Cindy so sorry to hear of your losses.


----------



## twinklebug

Thank you all for your support and caring. I inherited my love of technology and all the ways we can change the ordinary into the extraordinary from my father. He was a huge fan of the Disney parks and particularly of Fort Wilderness. DVC is my version of that camping in Disney without the baggage of a trailer. Without his influence on me I would not be a groupie today.

Love to all. Stay safe!


----------



## DVC Jen

Thanks everyone.  I named a star after my sister last night.  It helps thinking she will always be up there shining a light on all of us.


----------



## twinklebug

DVC Jen said:


> Thanks everyone.  I named a star after my sister last night.  It helps thinking she will always be up there shining a light on all of us.


That is a lovely idea. Which site did you go through?


----------



## DVC Jen

twinklebug said:


> That is a lovely idea. Which site did you go through?




This is the site - https://star-name-registry.org/?gcl...NNSiEREM9kC9qw_6vMOJBgr43QUqeQtUaAp1oEALw_wcB


----------



## twinklebug

DVC Jen said:


> This is the site - https://star-name-registry.org/?gcl...NNSiEREM9kC9qw_6vMOJBgr43QUqeQtUaAp1oEALw_wcB


Thank you


----------



## jimmytammy

Jen and Cindy
So sorry for your loss of your sister and father
I truly believe we will be reunited with our loved ones with our Maker someday


----------



## claire_ont

Jen and Cindy - so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## twokats

Jen and Cindy, so sorry for your losses.


----------



## ErinC

Condolences to both Jen and Cindy. It's tough to lose loved ones anytime, but given today's current happenings, I think it makes it tougher. One of our ladies at church passed away 2 weeks ago. There were no services for her because of the current pandemic. I pray that this passes quicker than they think it will. 

It looks like Disney is now closed all of April. I'm not surprised, but I wonder if May will be any different? This week is our scheduled spring break from school, so no online lessons this week. Trying to focus on yard work and projects that needed to be worked on. I told DH since I'm stuck here, I needed to redo parts of yard that have needed attention for a couple of years really. He rented an excavator this weekend and dug up some large plants that I hated in our backyard. I need some dirt in order to proceed to the next project. Our yard tends to be very sandy, and it's tough to keep grass growing well. Hopefully we can get that in the next few days. Our family owns paint and body shops in our area, DH is considered essential, but business is slowing. I can tell he is stressed. We have about 30 employees and that really worries him. I know many people are losing their jobs, so we are blessed that we have our jobs. DD23 is doing most of her therapy sessions online, but the business is forcing them to go into peoples homes if they don't agree to teletherapy.   Not really thrilled with how she is being treated at her job, but I'm thankful she still has one at the moment. DD20 is done with the 14 day self quarantine, and is healthy and well. DD17 still thinks I'm the world's meanest mom for not letting her be with her friends. She just doesn't get it. 

I'm so grateful that DH had that 1/2 marathon trip in February. I'm clinging to those happy memories for the next little while.


----------



## TCRAIG

I think May is a No-Go for Disney but maybe June will see resorts reopen.  I’m keeping our May 9-17 reservation just in case but I no expectation we’ll get to go


----------



## Granny

ErinC said:


> It looks like Disney is now closed all of April. I'm not surprised, but I wonder if May will be any different?





TCRAIG said:


> I think May is a No-Go for Disney but maybe June will see resorts reopen.  I’m keeping our May 9-17 reservation just in case but I no expectation we’ll get to go



I agree that it is doubtful that WDW will re-open in May....my guess is something closer to July or August.  Keep in mind that when we come out of this, they will be very careful about how things are "ramped up" again.   My guess is that someplace like WDW will be about the last place to open up due to the huge crowds.  But all of this is just my speculation, and not meant to be depressing.  I just think that we need to be mentally prepared for this to be a long siege.  We cancelled our May reservation and re-booked for September.  If September falls through, then we will have a bunch of points expire unless Disney is still letting people "unborrow" points.


----------



## DVC Jen

We rebooked.  We were planning on going the end of May.  Now we are now checking in on June 30th for one night at POR then moving to Boulder Ridge (waitlisted for Copper Creek) on July 1st.

The thought of not going was making us all very very sad.  We thought July was probably a better option than the end of May, beginning of June.  We did lose the Vero part of our trip - but hoping the week at WDW still happens.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Hello Groupies!

First off, deepest condolences to Jen & Cindy.  Very sad for both of you.  Tough not being able to have a service with the virus.

Both my jobs are designated “essential”.  Like Jimmy, I'm not sure how to feel about that.  I feel blessed that I am working, but I also have moments when I feel like a red shirt guy in a Star Trek landing party.  Things are slowing down at my day job (warehouse, shipping & receiving).  We had to let 8 temps go but that should allow us to keep our folks busy.  At Dominos things are busy.  We have reduced hours on the weekend, closing at midnight instead of 4:00 AM.  Even so, sales are almost flat.  We do contactless delivery, so that is good.  And, tip average is up from $5 / stop to $8/ stop.  I saw a $23 tip on a $49 order last Friday so people are being generous.  I count my blessings as I think I may get a windfall from Uncle Sam if I can keep working.

As lake season approaches us Minnesotans are nervous about being told to stay away from lake country.  The locals up north don’t want us city folks bring them the virus which I totally understand.  But, then there is the $6k in property taxes which I want to justify by using the lake place.  But, it could be a bust depending on how this virus thing progresses.

Granny, you are right to be cautious in your optimism with the parks reopening.  I can’t see it until we see stadiums opening for baseball and concerts (or football?).  This virus will peak, then taper.  Restaurants will reopen 4-6 weeks after peak (every other table seating) would be my guess.  Depending on treatments & vaccine progression I don’t see MLB baseball until July at best.  So, I guess that’s my guess on DW too.  I’m very concerned about he business model for restaurants, movie theaters, major league sports, concerts, etc.  I don’t know what this looks like down the road.  But the math of a restaurant turning only 50-70% of the tables makes me wonder how the math works for them to be viable.

And, if you all could say a prayer for my 86 year old father-in-law who will leave Orange Beach, Alabama on Friday (he stayed an extra 2 weeks, but now wants to come home).  He will travel about 5-6 hours per day and arrive back in MN on Monday.  I need to go stock his refrigerator with groceries over the weekend.  But, pretty scary for an old timer with a walker to make this trip with the virus out there (well, he doesn’t think so).

Meanwhile, DW & DD are muddling through working and schooling from home.  And, I bought a new PS4 gaming system as a make it through Corona Palooza gift. Spyro the Dragon has been the first hit distraction (but I have about 8 games, so I will load a new one as necessary to keep the distraction fresh..)

Anyways, I hope you all stay safe & healthy.


----------



## jimmytammy

rkstocke5609 said:


> Both my jobs are designated “essential”. Like Jimmy, I'm not sure how to feel about that. I feel blessed that I am working, but I also have moments when I feel like a red shirt guy in a Star Trek landing party.


I too am thankful to have the work, I feel blessed beyond measure.  But these times are making me feel uneasy as each day I approach with caution to the workplace.  I have to keep going, as once this passes, I will still need the retirement community for the steady income for our business.  Therefore, I go.  I could stay home, yes.  But the option to do so limits me from doing anything else, except to build a few cabinets.  That might put food on my family plate, but would not help our employees.  So I go.

Not to be a downer, but I feel the need to share.  My parents to a degree still feel this isn't as serious as media is making it to be, and I fault the media to a degree as so much leading up to this time in our lives you could only take the media with a grain of salt, so to speak.  My share is this, our DD told us last night about a lady she works with who knows 5 thirty something ladies from her church from Greensboro, NC, the next big town close to us, who went out 2 weeks ago to eat.  All 5 now have Corona Virus, 2 are at home recovering, 1 still in hospital, 2 will not make it their families were told.  All were considered healthy.  I only share this if anyone, like my parents are teetering on the fence.  I am sharing this with them today in hopes they will awake to the seriousness of this disease.  Please pray that my talk will be productive and they will take heed and precautions more seriously.


----------



## ErinC

rkstocke5609 said:


> And, if you all could say a prayer for my 86 year old father-in-law who will leave Orange Beach, Alabama on Friday (he stayed an extra 2 weeks, but now wants to come home).  He will travel about 5-6 hours per day and arrive back in MN on Monday.  I need to go stock his refrigerator with groceries over the weekend.  But, pretty scary for an old timer with a walker to make this trip with the virus out there (well, he doesn’t think so).



Ron, we live very close (20 miles) to Orange Beach. I hate the thought of him leaving and headed back for that many miles. If I can help take something to him, please let me know. My parents are being pretty good. I grocery shop for them. DH's parents are not doing the social distancing thing well. My 17 year old thinks I'm the meanest mother alive. She is not handling the quarantine thing well. In other spring break news, we would have been at Disneyland Paris yesterday and today. Instead, I'm waiting on a new grinder pump to arrive. Total cost $3000. Disneyland Paris would have been cheaper.


----------



## MiaSRN62

DVC Jen said:


> Hey Everyone - checking back in.  I for one will be SO happy when this month is over. Even more happy when this ordeal is over and we can get back to a new normal.
> 
> It happened - just like we expected.   Emily was laid off from her job as a barista. We were supposed to go down to Austin to see her next weekend, but cancelled a few weeks ago.  So she was going to come home and see us instead.  She told us she is not going to do that now because of how much she has been around people - with her job. She said she wouldn't be able to live with it if she made us sick.  She also told us she was putting a new "Emily ordinance" into effect.  We are not allowed out of the house anymore. Not that we are venturing out anyway.  Dallas county is under the shelter at home mandate.  Quick pick up trips to the grocery and walking the dogs is all we are doing.  I'm not even going to the post office to mail orders anymore.  I am scheduling pick ups instead.  Em has filed for unemployment and is looking into working for a delivery app called Favor again.  It is kind of like Grub Hub or Door Dash, but not limited to just food pick up and delivery.  Not thrilled with the idea of her doing this - but I'm also not sure what else she will be able to find that would limit her exposure.  We will help her out financially as much as we can - but can't for an extended period of time.
> 
> Ian and Kylie are both working from home now.  Kylie is a special education teacher has google classroom going.  Ian works for a defense contractor and surprisingly was told to work from home.  He has to log into the secure server and just make sure things are secure on our end.  Everyone is getting a bit stir crazy.  Me probably the least because I am used to working from home - but I do miss my trips to the post office and running errands.
> 
> To top all of that off I had a very sad and difficult situation with my etsy shop.  I had an elderly lady contact me wanting to know where her order was.  She ordered from me in September of 2018. Apparently she just "found" or rediscovered the thank you note and my business card that I send with every order. She was convinced she had placed the order in December and I never sent her baby blanket.  It didn't matter what I said to her or how many times I showed her a screen shot of the order she did place, she didn't believe me.  Eventually she started to contradict herself.  It became very apparent she was suffering from some type of memory issue.  This went on over the course of a week. I finally had to just ask her to stop contacting me. There wasn't anything more I could say or do to get her to understand or believe it.  It broke my heart and I felt so guilty.  Ian's Mom died of vascular dementia and his sister suffering from Alzheimers right now, so I do understand the situation.
> 
> Then I found out one of my sisters was diagnosed with terminal cancer last summer.  No one bothered to let me know until she went into hospice. (family dynamics are not great) That really really really hurt.  She passed away on Monday.
> 
> We haven't cancelled our trip yet. I guess I am holding onto hope - but I also realize the reality of the situation is leaning towards us not being able to go.  It is what it is.  Trying to remember how fortunate we are that Ian and Kylie still have their jobs.  We are able to help Emily out for a while. So far we are all healthy.  Nothing else matters.


*DVC JEN & CINDY*
I am so very sorry on the loss.  Sending my sincere condolences. And a HUG


----------



## twokats

We are totally taking it seriously as is everyone in my immediate family.  I for one am not taking any chances since I feel that Clay's health is so delicate, I do not think he could beat that.  He barely lived from the problems in 2017, and he has not 100% recovered.  My county only has 4 cases to date, but we are only 50 miles from Dallas which has I think over 700 cases.  
I pray all groupies stay safe and healthy.


----------



## rkstocke5609

ErinC said:


> Ron, we live very close (20 miles) to Orange Beach. I hate the thought of him leaving and headed back for that many miles. If I can help take something to him, please let me know. My parents are being pretty good. I grocery shop for them. DH's parents are not doing the social distancing thing well. My 17 year old thinks I'm the meanest mother alive. She is not handling the quarantine thing well. In other spring break news, we would have been at Disneyland Paris yesterday and today. Instead, I'm waiting on a new grinder pump to arrive. Total cost $3000. Disneyland Paris would have been cheaper.


Thanks much for the offer!  He is used to this routine and has done it many times before.  He has been all packed for two weeks (he extended his stay) and is ready to go.  He calls me everyday so I’m up to speed on his progress.  I agree with the teenager thing.  My daughter will be 14 in two weeks and can’t hardly deal with this shelter in place stuff..


----------



## Granny

Looks like we are all adjusting to social distancing...

​


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Looks like we are all adjusting to social distancing...
> 
> View attachment 485052​




That all took place in the long halls at BWV, yes?


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> That all took place in the long halls at BWV, yes?



Yes, though I think they used surrey bikes instead of the Big Wheel bike.


----------



## jimmytammy

If anything good can come out of COVID 19, and I am not making light of the situation as many lives are being affected, but in my area at least, there are no political ads on TV.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> If anything good can come out of COVID 19, and I am not making light of the situation as many lives are being affected, but in my area at least, there are no political ads on TV.



Good point.  Though we have managed to politicize the disease (and potential steps of action) in place of those ads.  It is so sad that even something like this is being used by both sides as political fodder.


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> If anything good can come out of COVID 19, and I am not making light of the situation as many lives are being affected, but in my area at least, there are no political ads on TV.


You still watch TV?  

Meanwhile in my household, heard as a yell across the void: "Okay. Who's streaming in high def? Can you cut it out?"


----------



## ErinC

jimmytammy said:


> If anything good can come out of COVID 19, and I am not making light of the situation as many lives are being affected, but in my area at least, there are no political ads on TV.


I actually did see a political ad yesterday, it's main focus was what a terrible job President Trump is doing and how to vote in the election if you are unhappy. Pretty sure it was a Biden ad. Other than that I haven't seen any other ads. I won't get on a political soapbox, but that kinda stuff makes me really uptight. Now is not the time for politics, we need to take care of Americans no matter what their political persuasion. As a history teacher, the disrespect of our government officials in general just is mind blowing to me. We've reached an all time low in my opinion. Anyway...

Still listening to DParks radio this morning. Trying to lighten my mood. Called Delta this morning, and I could go round and round about those conversations, but oh so frustrating. Probably going to end up eating all that airfare to Europe, because I have e credits that I probably won't be able to use. Lesson 1: Don't buy airfare really early. I purchased our airfare last June. I'm being penalized because I gave Delta my money for so long before my flight. Lesson 2: The longer I talk to reps the more confused I am. They talk in circles. One says one thing, another one yells at you and tells you "She didn't get her money back either." Lesson 3: Apparently, I'm an idiot and just didn't realize it. Just be nice people. I was crying before it was over with. Funny, I didn't get a survey at the end asking me how happy I was with the rep. 

An actual DVC question.  I have a February use year. I have like 60 something points from this year that I could bank until next year, but I don't know if I want to use those yet or not. If I go ahead and make reservations for February next year with my 2021 points (so it would be completely cancellable if we don't need it), and I don't use these points for 2020 right now. If we don't use the 2020 points and end up banking them, can I have them reallocated later to use on that February reservation if we keep it? Is that clear as mud?


----------



## twinklebug

ErinC said:


> An actual DVC question.  I have a February use year. I have like 60 something points from this year that I could bank until next year, but I don't know if I want to use those yet or not. If I go ahead and make reservations for February next year with my 2021 points (so it would be completely cancellable if we don't need it), and I don't use these points for 2020 right now. If we don't use the 2020 points and end up banking them, can I have them reallocated later to use on that February reservation if we keep it? Is that clear as mud?



You can make a reservation and then have the points reallocated from other use years to that reservation to it providing they're all from the same contract (not transfers). Member services may need to put you on hold and talk with IT to have it done, or they may do it themselves. Keep in mind that once banked the points cannot be returned to this UY, but it sounds like you know that.

At the moment I have a December reservation that is broken down into separate days that I need combined all into one. I'm holding off on calling as I know MS must have their hands full with this shutdown mess.

I'm also very sad to hear Delta treats their good customers that way. Time to write some letters, complain on twitter, whatever you need to do to get attention.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> If anything good can come out of COVID 19, and I am not making light of the situation as many lives are being affected, but in my area at least, there are no political ads on TV.



Last night I was catching up on my recordings of Young Sheldon.  It caught me by surprise the number of campaign ads were there from not all that long ago.  Seems like eons.  You are correct that it's nice not to have that at the moment.



ErinC said:


> Called Delta this morning, and I could go round and round about those conversations, but oh so frustrating. Probably going to end up eating all that airfare to Europe, because I have e credits that I probably won't be able to use. Lesson 1: Don't buy airfare really early. I purchased our airfare last June. I'm being penalized because I gave Delta my money for so long before my flight. Lesson 2: The longer I talk to reps the more confused I am. They talk in circles. One says one thing, another one yells at you and tells you "She didn't get her money back either." Lesson 3: Apparently, I'm an idiot and just didn't realize it. Just be nice people. I was crying before it was over with. Funny, I didn't get a survey at the end asking me how happy I was with the rep.



First - had your flight scheduled been changed significantly?  If so then you were due an actual refund but it has to be a change of several hours.  I can dig up what you would want to reference if your cancellation fit that criteria.  Sad to have to bring it out but it's rather typical anytime with the airlines.  I have 2 flights I'll be calling them about soon.  Second - if not, I received an email from Delta this morning that they are making e-credits good for 2 years from date of purchase so you should have an extension.  I didn't dive fully into the details but that's what the main message stated.



ErinC said:


> An actual DVC question.  I have a February use year. I have like 60 something points from this year that I could bank until next year, but I don't know if I want to use those yet or not. If I go ahead and make reservations for February next year with my 2021 points (so it would be completely cancellable if we don't need it), and I don't use these points for 2020 right now. If we don't use the 2020 points and end up banking them, can I have them reallocated later to use on that February reservation if we keep it? Is that clear as mud?



Yes you can.  And you can even do it yourself online - I do all the time.   Just don't miss your banking deadline though if you do decide to not use them in this UY because DVC isn't doing any pixie dust with that right now.


----------



## ErinC

KAT4DISNEY said:


> First - had your flight scheduled been changed significantly?  If so then you were do an actual refund but it has to be a change of several hours.  I can dig up what you would want to reference if your cancellation fit that criteria.  Sad to have to bring it out but it's rather typical anytime with the airlines.  I have 2 flights I'll be calling them about soon.  Second - if not, I received an email from Delta this morning that they are making e-credits good for 2 years from date of purchase so you should have an extension.  I didn't dive fully into the details but that's what the main message stated.


Umm, they cancelled the flights. I'd say that is significant change. They still tell me I'm not owed a refund, just an E credit. Told me I should have read the details of my ticket, because I purchased basic economy tickets. Telling me that my e credits won't be extended to the new date like everyone else's because I bought my airfare last June. So I'm glad Delta can continue to enjoy my hard earned money I gave them last June. I wanted to possibly use the credits for a trip to Calgary in July, but if my husband's race cancels, I'm not sure they will let me move the tickets again. Plus, even though I paid for all 4 tickets with my card, Delta gave the credits back to each individual person. DD is in south Texas and Delta doesn't even fly from her airport. She won't be going to Calgary with us if we go, so I can't use the credit on the daughter that is. I'm sure this is making your head hurt, so I won't continue.


----------



## Lakegirl

So sorry to hear About Delta.  Jet Blue changed my flight once not by much and were super accommodating to what I wanted.


----------



## Lakegirl

SleepyDog can you update my trip from April 2020 To August 19-23 rd at VGF and 23-26th at BLT.  Getting excited and trying to focus on positive things.


----------



## rkstocke5609

OK, I just have to share what I’m going to call a premature overreaction to this Corona situation.  The city of Minneapolis announced that they are closing all beaches, pools, & water parks for the whole Summer.     And, they are considering closing all the parks.  This just feels too early to make these calls.


----------



## bluecastle

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Last night I was catching up on my recordings of Young Sheldon.  It caught me by surprise the number of campaign ads were there from not all that long ago.  Seems like eons.  You are correct that it's nice not to have that at the moment



We got the 30 day free trial of CBS AllAccess to watch Picard, and then got caught up on Young Sheldon. It was so nice watching them without commercials, of any kind! I am going to cancel it though. I thought it might have Big Bang, but it doesn't and there is not much on there we'd watch. Certainly not worth the money.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bluecastle said:


> We got the 30 day free trial of CBS AllAccess to watch Picard, and then got caught up on Young Sheldon. It was so nice watching them without commercials, of any kind! I am going to cancel it though. I thought it might have Big Bang, but it doesn't and there is not much on there we'd watch. Certainly not worth the money.



I also want to get that to watch Picard and Discovery and also doubt we'd keep it past the free trial.  Very surprised they don't have Big Bang!  Perhaps a clause in it's syndication.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ErinC said:


> Umm, they cancelled the flights. I'd say that is significant change. They still tell me I'm not owed a refund, just an E credit. Told me I should have read the details of my ticket, because I purchased basic economy tickets. Telling me that my e credits won't be extended to the new date like everyone else's because I bought my airfare last June. So I'm glad Delta can continue to enjoy my hard earned money I gave them last June. I wanted to possibly use the credits for a trip to Calgary in July, but if my husband's race cancels, I'm not sure they will let me move the tickets again. Plus, even though I paid for all 4 tickets with my card, Delta gave the credits back to each individual person. DD is in south Texas and Delta doesn't even fly from her airport. She won't be going to Calgary with us if we go, so I can't use the credit on the daughter that is. I'm sure this is making your head hurt, so I won't continue.



Wow - that's not good.  I couldn't find anything that the Basic fares allow them to depart from the DOT rules but had forgotten that once you agree to a credit that it negates them from having to do the refund.  I'd probably still write them about it and see if that gets a different result.  At the very least to get the credit extended.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Good point.  Though we have managed to politicize the disease (and potential steps of action) in place of those ads.  It is so sad that even something like this is being used by both sides as political fodder.


Sad state of affairs we are in right now, the virus and the political world.  Seems time has passed long ago for a cleaning of DC.


----------



## rkstocke5609

bluecastle said:


> We got the 30 day free trial of CBS AllAccess to watch Picard, and then got caught up on Young Sheldon. It was so nice watching them without commercials, of any kind! I am going to cancel it though. I thought it might have Big Bang, but it doesn't and there is not much on there we'd watch. Certainly not worth the money.


I have CBS all access, and enjoyed Picard.  But Discovery is far superior IMHO.  Good news is you can watch the first two seasons binge style since you have it.  Highly recommend.


----------



## twinklebug

rkstocke5609 said:


> OK, I just have to share what I’m going to call a premature overreaction to this Corona situation.  The city of Minneapolis announced that they are closing all beaches, pools, & water parks for the whole Summer.     And, they are considering closing all the parks.  This just feels too early to make these calls.


I certainly hope this doesn't last that long, perhaps they just want to prepare everyone for the worst case scenario and if things work out better they can surprise all by opening up the locations in July or August.

I've been reading up on pandemics (nerd) and the second round can, and typically hits harder than the first. I believe we're looking at fall unless a miracle happens and we have a vaccine, although I thought they said 12-18 months was the timeframe. Seriously considering cancelling my December trip and just reallocating my points to 2021, but will wait to see.


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> I certainly hope this doesn't last that long, perhaps they just want to prepare everyone for the worst case scenario and if things work out better they can surprise all by opening up the locations in July or August.
> 
> I've been reading up on pandemics (nerd) and the second round can, and typically hits harder than the first. I believe we're looking at fall unless a miracle happens and we have a vaccine, although I thought they said 12-18 months was the timeframe. Seriously considering cancelling my December trip and just reallocating my points to 2021, but will wait to see.



I tend to agree that it will be at least until Fall until we see everything back open and running.  As for the vaccine, that might be closing the barn door after the horses get out.   What I'm hearing from the medical field is a 12-18 month timeframe as well.  Hopefully the treatments will continue to show promise and allow for much faster response and much lower mortality rates. 

We moved our May trip back to September, but I think that is optimistic.  Unfortunately, they are points that have to be used by the end of September per current rules. 

I pray that all Groupies and their families are doing well as we enter into Holy Week.  Blessings to all of you.


----------



## bluecastle

rkstocke5609 said:


> I have CBS all access, and enjoyed Picard.  But Discovery is far superior IMHO.  Good news is you can watch the first two seasons binge style since you have it.  Highly recommend.


Thanks for the recommendation. We will watch Discovery and then decide. Finally got caught up on Agents of Shield so 2 seasons of Discovery will be our next binge.


----------



## DVC Jen

jimmytammy said:


> Not to be a downer, but I feel the need to share.  My parents to a degree still feel this isn't as serious as media is making it to be, and I fault the media to a degree as so much leading up to this time in our lives you could only take the media with a grain of salt, so to speak.  My share is this, our DD told us last night about a lady she works with who knows 5 thirty something ladies from her church from Greensboro, NC, the next big town close to us, who went out 2 weeks ago to eat.  All 5 now have Corona Virus, 2 are at home recovering, 1 still in hospital, 2 will not make it their families were told.  All were considered healthy.



this is sooo scary and tragic.  A 30 yr old man with no underlying health conditions died in Dallas county today. It is honestly hard to wrap your mind around.


----------



## jimmytammy

One of the folks I mentioned who had a meeting with other folks from his church passed away from the virus, and a friends aunt died from it the other day.  It hits home when you start to know people directly affected.  

Stay well may groupie friends and family.  If I dont say it enough, I love you folks and many of you I have drawn close to in recent years.  You make my day a little brighter each morning by sharing your lives with me.   It makes going to work more bearable and I love seeing posts in the evenings after home too.  This goes beyond our love for Lodge.  I feel so honored to be a part of this group!


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> Stay well may groupie friends and family.  If I dont say it enough, I love you folks and many of you I have drawn close to in recent years.  You make my day a little brighter each morning by sharing your lives with me.   It makes going to work more bearable and I love seeing posts in the evenings after home too.  This goes beyond our love for Lodge.  I feel so honored to be a part of this group!



Very well said JT. This thread is the bright spot on the internet for me too. It cheers me up to see posts here as opposed to all the news out there.
If there's no groupie opposition to it, I will start digging through my collections of pics and posting some fun images of Disney from prior years. No guarantee it will all be WL based. Maybe we could all find and post images with a story to tell. What do you think?

Love to all. Stay in touch, but from 6 feet please.


----------



## rkstocke5609

bluecastle said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. We will watch Discovery and then decide. Finally got caught up on Agents of Shield so 2 seasons of Discovery will be our next binge.


So, Discovery happens before the original Star Trek series and in the alternate Star Trek timeline.  Storyline is fabulous and you get to meet some historical characters when they were younger.  You’ll love it!

Also, if you recall the original series was a five year mission.   But it was cancelled before completion.  Now, imagine a fan base that buys the original Desilu studios set plans, rebuilds the set and finishes the five year mission out of pure love of the series.  And the result is this:

https://www.startrekcontinues.com/episodes.html
And, it looks exactly like the original with sound effects and great stories.  It’s amazing that some folks did this.  Watchable online.


----------



## jimmytammy

twinklebug said:


> If there's no groupie opposition to it, I will start digging through my collections of pics and posting some fun images of Disney from prior years. No guarantee it will all be WL based. Maybe we could all find and post images with a story to tell. What do you think?


I love this idea!!


----------



## twinklebug

*Year: 2006*, my 2 youngest kids watching ducklings in the waterfall river fountain. Hey look mom, no fences!


----------



## rkstocke5609

I’ve never seen this anywhere other than the Lodge....


----------



## KAT4DISNEY




----------



## ErinC

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Wow - that's not good.  I couldn't find anything that the Basic fares allow them to depart from the DOT rules but had forgotten that once you agree to a credit that it negates them from having to do the refund.  I'd probably still write them about it and see if that gets a different result.  At the very least to get the credit extended.


Thank you so much for taking the time to respond. I found some interesting documents on the DOT page last night. One was dated April 3 to all airlines. It basically says that customers are entitled to a refund, even if tickets were not refundable. I will call Delta again when I get all my documentation in order. Apparently the DOT is getting numerous complaints.


----------



## jimmytammy

Tammy had the rare opportunity to meet one of her all time favorites from her High School days when the singer from Air Supply was coming out into the crowd during the F and W fest in Oct 2015.  She was being her usual shy self but I urged her to get up and get a hug. I think she is glad she did!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

For those who are missing the view from VWL. 

At the least the view I've been used to there.   If you want a lake view room view that'll have to come from someone else.


----------



## bluecastle

rkstocke5609 said:


> So, Discovery happens before the original Star Trek series and in the alternate Star Trek timeline.  Storyline is fabulous and you get to meet some historical characters when they were younger.  You’ll love it!
> 
> Also, if you recall the original series was a five year mission.   But it was cancelled before completion.  Now, imagine a fan base that buys the original Desilu studios set plans, rebuilds the set and finishes the five year mission out of pure love of the series.  And the result is this:
> 
> https://www.startrekcontinues.com/episodes.html
> And, it looks exactly like the original with sound effects and great stories.  It’s amazing that some folks did this.  Watchable online.


Thanks!!


----------



## twinklebug

VWL wildlife! My son adored bunnies (probably does still)


----------



## bluecastle

1-3-20 sat in the rocking chairs with our glasses of single malt scotch, watching the tree come down. It was sad to see Christmas disappear at the lodge, but it was quite a unique experience.


----------



## TCRAIG

rkstocke5609 said:


> View attachment 485938
> I’ve never seen this anywhere other than the Lodge....


Made in S.C.


rkstocke5609 said:


> View attachment 485938
> I’ve never seen this anywhere other than the Lodge....


Made here in S.C.


----------



## Granny




----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> View attachment 486124


I miss that pool


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> I miss that pool



Me too.


----------



## twinklebug

Hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## twinklebug




----------



## KAT4DISNEY




----------



## Granny




----------



## bluecastle

I miss this


----------



## sleepydog25

bluecastle said:


> I miss this
> View attachment 486162


Yep. Shared first kiss with *Luv *at almost that exact spot. . .


----------



## Lakegirl

The pics are great everyone!!!


----------



## twinklebug

Lakegirl said:


> The pics are great everyone!!!


Agreed! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Granny

And this is what the resort looked like back when Kathy @KAT4DISNEY  ALWAYS got her view request for a nice view of trees!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> And this is what the resort looked like back when Kathy @KAT4DISNEY  ALWAYS got her view request for a nice view of trees!
> 
> View attachment 486237



Do you know this little window in the hallway and the one next to it that you just see the frame of?  Once or twice these are where you would have seen me pressing my sad little face up to the glass to see the wonders of the other view.   (Yes, I took a picture of "my" lakeside view windows! )


----------



## KAT4DISNEY




----------



## suse66

Hello everyone! Sadly, I canceled my July trip a few days ago. It was hard to say goodbye to my first trip as a DVC member but I can't see the Canadian border being open to non essential travel by that point. In good news, I managed to snag a 1 bedroom villa for December 19-23 at VWL! I loved Christmas at Disney so much last year and am thrilled to be going back (hopefully), this time with my DH along.

I hope you are all keeping well and safe!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

suse66 said:


> Hello everyone! Sadly, I canceled my July trip a few days ago. It was hard to say goodbye to my first trip as a DVC member but I can't see the Canadian border being open to non essential travel by that point. In good news, I managed to snag a 1 bedroom villa for December 19-23 at VWL! I loved Christmas at Disney so much last year and am thrilled to be going back (hopefully), this time with my DH along.
> 
> I hope you are all keeping well and safe!



So sorry for the trip cancellation.  December sounds like a great replacement though!


----------



## twinklebug

Heading off to a park for a post. Looking at some things I'm missing (yes, I miss the hat, LOL)


----------



## rkstocke5609

suse66 said:


> Hello everyone! Sadly, I canceled my July trip a few days ago. It was hard to say goodbye to my first trip as a DVC member but I can't see the Canadian border being open to non essential travel by that point. In good news, I managed to snag a 1 bedroom villa for December 19-23 at VWL! I loved Christmas at Disney so much last year and am thrilled to be going back (hopefully), this time with my DH along.
> 
> I hope you are all keeping well and safe!


I agree with the “hopefully”.  Our trip is scheduled for a similar time frame and I’m crossing my fingers...


----------



## TCRAIG

I’m leaving our May trip on the books but I know there’s no chance we’ll be going then - sigh!  Oh well - I still have Sept, Oct and December trips planned - really hoping at least one of those will happen.


----------



## bluecastle

Hope to be standing in front of this elevator in my Keens in 2022, holding the hand of my granddaughter on her first WDW trip! Until March 13th, I was seeing her twice a week and loving every second of watching her from her birth to 8 months. I know some grandparents who are visiting their grandchildren, who are old enough to honor the 6 foot rule, in parking lots or on front lawns. It would just be too confusing for her; she would want to crawl over and put her arms up for me to pick her up. So, I pretend we live thousands of miles apart and our only option is FaceTime, until better days!


----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## twinklebug

Feeling like I won the lottery... just found half of a big bottle of germx under the downstairs sink.  
Now if only I can find an extra jug of lysol wipes.  (learning to make my own, not bleach though as those expire within 24 hours of making)


----------



## Granny




----------



## bluecastle




----------



## jimmytammy

From our trip in Dec
Rafe our GS got his 1st meet with Goofy, my favorite!  Rafe says Goofy reminds him of me
BTW, I don’t think I have shared this yet, we are expecting  grandchild # 2 in Nov.!!

Granny, help!!!  Need some turnaround


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> From our trip in Dec
> Rafe our GS got his 1st meet with Goofy, my favorite!  Rafe says Goofy reminds him of me
> BTW, I don’t think I have shared this yet, we are expecting  grandchild # 2 in Nov.!!
> 
> Granny, help!!!  Need some turnaround
> 
> View attachment 486597View attachment 486598


Congrats, *JT*! Yeah, I think we all need to learn how to rotate the pictures once posted since I can't seem to fix them in my photo files to align properly on the page. I was fine until my last Mac Book update a few weeks ago, though someone on here told me it was a DIS issue not the computer.


----------



## ErinC

Loving all the pics. I hope to share a few later, when I can figure out how to post them! I wanted to share some good news and thanks and appreciation to my groupies, especially KAT4DISNEY (Kathy)! I called Delta back this morning with my DOT documents in hand, and after a little protest, they are refunding my Europe tickets that they had basically given my useless credits for! I'm a happy individual. I would have never thought to check government documents until Kathy mentioned it. Groupies are the best!! Here's the doc, just in case any of you are fighting with airlines over cancelled flights. It sounds like I wasn't the one only having arguments with airlines from the sounds of this doc. 

https://www.transportation.gov/site...4/Enforcement Notice Final April 3 2020_0.pdf
Have a great day! I'm off to educate on online. I just keep DParks music streaming in the background to help me remember to be nice to people (mostly parents) who are asking me to repeat myself over and over and over again. Gotta love them!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Granny, help!!!  Need some turnaround





sleepydog25 said:


> Congrats, *JT*! Yeah, I think we all need to learn how to rotate the pictures once posted since I can't seem to fix them in my photo files to align properly on the page. I was fine until my last Mac Book update a few weeks ago, though someone on here told me it was a DIS issue not the computer.




I have a feeling it is a DIS issue.  I post pictures from my desktop computer, and haven't run into the issue yet.  As for rotating the pictures, it's easy:

1.  Save the picture onto the desktop
2.  Open the picture (I default to Paint, which comes with most Windows based operating systems)
3.  In Paint, I rotate picture and save
4.  I then repost the pictures, which then look normal.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> BTW, I don’t think I have shared this yet, we are expecting grandchild # 2 in Nov.!!



That's awesome news Jimmy!  We'll be looking for that gender reveal soon!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> I have a feeling it is a DIS issue.  I post pictures from my desktop computer, and haven't run into the issue yet.  As for rotating the pictures, it's easy:
> 
> 1.  Save the picture onto the desktop
> 2.  Open the picture (I default to Paint, which comes with most Windows based operating systems)
> 3.  In Paint, I rotate picture and save
> 4.  I then repost the pictures, which then look normal.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 486669
> 
> View attachment 486670


Thanks. I'll give it a shot with a similar technique on my MacBook.


----------



## ErinC

Granny said:


> I have a feeling it is a DIS issue.  I post pictures from my desktop computer, and haven't run into the issue yet.  As for rotating the pictures, it's easy:
> 
> 1.  Save the picture onto the desktop
> 2.  Open the picture (I default to Paint, which comes with most Windows based operating systems)
> 3.  In Paint, I rotate picture and save
> 4.  I then repost the pictures, which then look normal.



Why did I just get tickled at the thought that poor Granny has everyone else's Disney pics all over his desktop, because the rest of us can't get our pics straight! Such a servant heart!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ErinC said:


> Loving all the pics. I hope to share a few later, when I can figure out how to post them! I wanted to share some good news and thanks and appreciation to my groupies, especially KAT4DISNEY (Kathy)! I called Delta back this morning with my DOT documents in hand, and after a little protest, they are refunding my Europe tickets that they had basically given my useless credits for! I'm a happy individual. I would have never thought to check government documents until Kathy mentioned it. Groupies are the best!! Here's the doc, just in case any of you are fighting with airlines over cancelled flights. It sounds like I wasn't the one only having arguments with airlines from the sounds of this doc.
> 
> https://www.transportation.gov/site...4/Enforcement Notice Final April 3 2020_0.pdf
> Have a great day! I'm off to educate on online. I just keep DParks music streaming in the background to help me remember to be nice to people (mostly parents) who are asking me to repeat myself over and over and over again. Gotta love them!




That is awesome!!!!  Happy I could offer some information that helped.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> From our trip in Dec
> Rafe our GS got his 1st meet with Goofy, my favorite!  Rafe says Goofy reminds him of me
> BTW, I don’t think I have shared this yet, we are expecting  grandchild # 2 in Nov.!!
> 
> Granny, help!!!  Need some turnaround



Great news Jimmy!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

From a year ago....


----------



## bluecastle

Congratulations jimmytammy! Exciting news! How many years apart will they be?


----------



## bluecastle




----------



## DVC Jen

Here is a link to a slide show I made back in 2009 (old school WL). It brings back some memories.  

https://www.jenniferdifrancophotogr.../2016-December/2009DisneyVacation/AnimotoVWL/


----------



## Granny

DVC Jen said:


> Here is a link to a slide show I made back in 2009 (old school WL). It brings back some memories.



*Jen*...that is an awesome slide show!  3 minutes of pure gold, and I love the background music!  

And I'm especially fond of the ending with your family as Flag Family with our beloved Ranger Stan!  Thank you for posting.


----------



## twinklebug

Lakeside, pre VWL-CC


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> *Jen*...that is an awesome slide show!  3 minutes of pure gold, and I love the background music!
> 
> And I'm especially fond of the ending with your family as Flag Family with our beloved Ranger Stan!  Thank you for posting.


Fond memories, indeed. So much has changed about WL and VWL over the past several years. Those pictures made me smile and, conversely, made me miss what used to be. Thanks for posting.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DVC Jen said:


> Here is a link to a slide show I made back in 2009 (old school WL). It brings back some memories.
> 
> https://www.jenniferdifrancophotogr.../2016-December/2009DisneyVacation/AnimotoVWL/



I also really enjoyed the slide show Jen.  And it also made me miss several of the things that are no more, especially the beach.


----------



## bobbiwoz

DVC Jen said:


> Here is a link to a slide show I made back in 2009 (old school WL). It brings back some memories.
> 
> https://www.jenniferdifrancophotogr.../2016-December/2009DisneyVacation/AnimotoVWL/


That was excellent!  Thank you!


----------



## twinklebug

A request:
Would anyone have some family taken (non-stock photo) pics from Territory Lounge or Artist Point? 

And a couple of questions:
Did WCC ever have characters? 
Wasn't there a Sleigh ride once upon a time that started from the front of WL?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> A request:
> Would anyone have some family taken (non-stock photo) pics from Territory Lounge or Artist Point?
> 
> And a couple of questions:
> Did WCC ever have characters?
> Wasn't there a Sleigh ride once upon a time that started from the front of WL?



Yes on the Sleigh ride!


----------



## bluecastle

DVC Jen said:


> Here is a link to a slide show I made back in 2009 (old school WL). It brings back some memories.
> 
> https://www.jenniferdifrancophotogr.../2016-December/2009DisneyVacation/AnimotoVWL/


Loved it! Thanks for posting it. And the music was perfect.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY




----------



## bluecastle

twinklebug said:


> A request:
> Would anyone have some family taken (non-stock photo) pics from Territory Lounge or Artist Point?
> 
> And a couple of questions:
> Did WCC ever have characters?
> Wasn't there a Sleigh ride once upon a time that started from the front of WL?


A few of Territory Lounge. I wish I had a picture from our Winnie the Pooh breakfast years ago at Artist Point. I have no idea where that would be or if I even took any.


----------



## bluecastle

I found one from our January trip when we ran in there to get a couple of scotches to sip while we watched the tree come down.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yes on the Sleigh ride!


Aw, that's awesome, wonder why they stopped.



bluecastle said:


> A few of Territory Lounge. I wish I had a picture from our Winnie the Pooh breakfast years ago at Artist Point. I have no idea where that would be or if I even took any.
> View attachment 487022View attachment 487023View attachment 487024View attachment 487025


Wonderful! Just needed a little pick-me-up, I'll take two please.


----------



## Corinne

KAT4DISNEY said:


> For those who are missing the view from VWL.
> 
> At the least the view I've been used to there.   If you want a lake view room view that'll have to come from someone else.


Kathy, thank you for the early morning laugh!


----------



## Corinne

Congratulations Jimmy and Tammy! Wonderful news!


----------



## jimmytammy

bluecastle said:


> Congratulations jimmytammy! Exciting news! How many years apart will they be?


Thank You! If my calculations are correct, they will be 3 yrs and 3 mos. apart


----------



## rkstocke5609

bluecastle said:


> View attachment 486781


But where are the creepy girls...?


----------



## sleepydog25

A few random pics. . .


----------



## twinklebug

I've been looking through years of photos for days now and I've come to the conclusion that my kids and I were one of "those families" with pics of my kids misbehaving fighting over steering a bike, bleeding, stepping on the grass, sprawling out on the sofas. Even my nephews were the same with needing a set of eyes on the back of our heads to keep track of them and keep them safe. The joys of having hyper boys.

Sigh. Can't take them anywhere.


----------



## twokats

Jen, the video was great.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Granny

@wdrl posted this on another board, and it was fun so I thought I'd share it with you guys.   Wil's post:


We have been in "Shelter-in-Place" mode for over a month and we will probably still be maintaining an extremely low, house-bound profile for at least another month. So, it's time to create a new playlist of songs to make it through the day.​​Now, my playlist is not designed to set the mood or lift up the spirits (or drown in self pity). It's more of a timeline of making it through this era of social distancing.​​First, songs for the start of sheltering in place:​​REM - "It's the End of the World As We Know It"​Alice Cooper - "School's Out"​​Second, songs when adjusting to being stuck at home:​​The Beatles - "Yesterday"​SafetySuit - "These Times"​Styx - "Too Much Time On My Hands"​​Third, songs to Stay Safe:​​The Police - "Don't Stand So Close to Me"​Bee Gees - "Stayin' Alive"​​And Fourth, hope for a new future:​​The Supremes - "Someday We'll Be Together"​The Beatles - "Here Comes the Sun"​​Finally, there is one more song I might add once we know when Walt Disney World will reopen and we get closer to our July 20th reservation at AKV Kidani:​​The Clash - "Should I Stay or Should I Go Now"​​​After posting that, Wil asked if others have songs that fit this coronavirus playlist.    I thought that for social distancing purposes, George Jones' "Three's a Crowd" kind of fit.

Any Groupies have songs they'd like to add?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> @wdrl posted this on another board, and it was fun so I thought I'd share it with you guys.   Wil's post:
> 
> 
> We have been in "Shelter-in-Place" mode for over a month and we will probably still be maintaining an extremely low, house-bound profile for at least another month. So, it's time to create a new playlist of songs to make it through the day.​​Now, my playlist is not designed to set the mood or lift up the spirits (or drown in self pity). It's more of a timeline of making it through this era of social distancing.​​First, songs for the start of sheltering in place:​​REM - "It's the End of the World As We Know It"​Alice Cooper - "School's Out"​​Second, songs when adjusting to being stuck at home:​​The Beatles - "Yesterday"​SafetySuit - "These Times"​Styx - "Too Much Time On My Hands"​​Third, songs to Stay Safe:​​The Police - "Don't Stand So Close to Me"​Bee Gees - "Stayin' Alive"​​And Fourth, hope for a new future:​​The Supremes - "Someday We'll Be Together"​The Beatles - "Here Comes the Sun"​​Finally, there is one more song I might add once we know when Walt Disney World will reopen and we get closer to our July 20th reservation at AKV Kidani:​​The Clash - "Should I Stay or Should I Go Now"​​​After posting that, Wil asked if others have songs that fit this coronavirus playlist.    I thought that for social distancing purposes, George Jones' "Three's a Crowd" kind of fit.
> 
> Any Groupies have songs they'd like to add?



"Too Much Time on my Hands" was the last song I heard today after driving back home from dropping some mail off!

*Stevie Nix - "Stand Back*"


----------



## twinklebug

@Granny Fun idea and had a walk down memory lane from my college years

How about
​The Rolling Stones - “Get Off My Cloud”​Hall & Oates - “Out of Touch”​Bob Dylan - "Shelter From the Storm"​


----------



## rkstocke5609

So, I’m a huge Tom Petty fan - and Johnny Cash covering I Won’t Back Down has been my go to these days.. the second video is a clip on the session’s the Heartbreakers did with Johnny..









Bonus track:


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Easter Eggs Disney Style!
2019 GF display


----------



## twinklebug

*HAPPY EASTER!*


(pic by Disney)


----------



## rkstocke5609

He is Risen!
Happy Easter to all!


----------



## bobbiwoz




----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Easter everyone!!


----------



## Corinne

Easter blessings all!


----------



## Granny

*A blessed and joyous Easter to everyone!*​
**


----------



## sleepydog25

Regarding songs that come to mind. . .

*Sarcasm:* Huey Lewis "(All I Want Is) A Couple of Days Off"

*Philosophical*: Bruce Hornsby "That's Just the Way It Is"

*Optimism: *Carly Simon "Anticipation"

*Disneyland:* Mamas & Papas "California Dreamin'"

*Social distancing: *Men Without Hats "Safety Dance"


----------



## jimmytammy

Ron
Many moons ago I saw TP in Chapel Hill,NC at the Dean Smith Center.  Freefallin had just come out and he said to sing loud as he would be recording for a live version.  So if you hear a young guy singing way off key its me


----------



## jimmytammy

These songs come to mind as we deal with the current state of affairs and they both have WDW ties. 

I used to sing these while standing in line at RNR, BTMRR, Expedition Everest and any of the other wild rides as Casey, our DS was the only one tagging along on our trips as our DD stopped going with us for awhile, therefore we went from a natural foursome, to the out man out 3rd wheel, which became me as Casey was too shy to ride with complete strangers.

So I would chime in with "All By Myself" by Eric Carmen or "Alone Again" by Gilbert O' Sullivan.

BTW, am I showing my age to remember these songs, when they were in regular radio rotation


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> These songs come to mind as we deal with the current state of affairs and they both have WDW ties.
> 
> I used to sing these while standing in line at RNR, BTMRR, Expedition Everest and any of the other wild rides as Casey, our DS was the only one tagging along on our trips as our DD stopped going with us for awhile, therefore we went from a natural foursome, to the out man out 3rd wheel, which became me as Casey was too shy to ride with complete strangers.
> 
> So I would chime in with "All By Myself" by Eric Carmen or "Alone Again" by Gilbert O' Sullivan.
> 
> BTW, am I showing my age to remember these songs, when they in regular radio rotation



*Jimmy*...I can go back even a little farther....Three Dog Night's "One is the Loneliest Number".


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Regarding songs that come to mind. . .
> 
> *Sarcasm:* Huey Lewis "(All I Want Is) A Couple of Days Off"



Oh - Huey Lewis "_I want a new drug_"!


----------



## jimmytammy

Woke up to severe weather warnings in our area this AM.  We watched as a confirmed tornado touched down in the Southeast area of our county, the only confirmed touchdown in NC so far.  We were standing in our hall watching via FB when they lifted the order of a warning, but less than 10 minutes, the forecasters quickly said a popup came out of nowhere and that was the one that hit.  Scary how fast it happened!  One second they showed the rotation, seconds later it was showing debris.  

Praying for safety for all being affected by this storm

On a lighter yet still serious note, saw where Bob Iger stepped back into a more lead role as CEO since leaving that position in Feb.  He said he felt his experience needed to be in place to help the company get through the crisis and has asked all departments to scale back on employment to get the company in a better position when normal business can resume.  Wow, I feel for the CMs wh o will be directly affected by all this, but as a company, I understand why this has to be done.  Sad times.  

Not to leave this on a down note, I will post pics from happier times, and they will return.


----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Woke up to severe weather warnings in our area this AM.  We watched as a confirmed tornado touched down in the Southeast area of our county, the only confirmed touchdown in NC so far.  We were standing in our hall watching via FB when they lifted the order of a warning, but less than 10 minutes, the forecasters quickly said a popup came out of nowhere and that was the one that hit.  Scary how fast it happened!  One second they showed the rotation, seconds later it was showing debris.
> 
> Praying for safety for all being affected by this storm
> 
> On a lighter yet still serious note, saw where Bob Iger stepped back into a more lead role as CEO since leaving that position in Feb.  He said he felt his experience needed to be in place to help the company get through the crisis and has asked all departments to scale back on employment to get the company in a better position when normal business can resume.  Wow, I feel for the CMs wh o will be directly affected by all this, but as a company, I understand why this has to be done.  Sad times.
> 
> Not to leave this on a down note, I will post pics from happier times, and they will return.


Yep, same system came through here. Started as heavy rain last night, then around 0400, I received tornado warning, though I'm fairly certain it was for points south and east of us (phone notification and didn't specify). Nonetheless, I was awake and monitored weather for a couple of hours before going back to sleep for a few winks. Back edges of the system is passing through now, so we vary between cloudy/rainy and some breaks in the clouds. Wind advisory and flash flood warning still in effect all day. On the other hand, we didn't see the destruction they had in Louisiana, MS, and other other areas. Thankful for that. Stay well, Groupies.


----------



## rkstocke5609

jimmytammy said:


> Woke up to severe weather warnings in our area this AM.  We watched as a confirmed tornado touched down in the Southeast area of our county, the only confirmed touchdown in NC so far.  We were standing in our hall watching via FB when they lifted the order of a warning, but less than 10 minutes, the forecasters quickly said a popup came out of nowhere and that was the one that hit.  Scary how fast it happened!  One second they showed the rotation, seconds later it was showing debris.
> 
> Praying for safety for all being affected by this storm
> 
> On a lighter yet still serious note, saw where Bob Iger stepped back into a more lead role as CEO since leaving that position in Feb.  He said he felt his experience needed to be in place to help the company get through the crisis and has asked all departments to scale back on employment to get the company in a better position when normal business can resume.  Wow, I feel for the CMs wh o will be directly affected by all this, but as a company, I understand why this has to be done.  Sad times.
> 
> Not to leave this on a down note, I will post pics from happier times, and they will return.


Glad you’re safe!  That’s scary!


----------



## Granny

*Jimmy*...a little picture straightening...


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for the help, again, Granny!!


----------



## TCRAIG

Huge storms hit us in SC this morning as well - We still don’t have power in our neighborhood!  Been out almost 12 hours...


----------



## jimmytammy

TCRAIG said:


> Huge storms hit us in SC this morning as well - We still don’t have power in our neighborhood!  Been out almost 12 hours...


Praying you get back on soon!!


----------



## bluecastle

I'm in northern VA and we had all kinds of warnings, but luckily escaped what might have been. 
I was planning on posting a video of rain streaming down the roof of our villa, but I think I will wait on that and post something else. Is anyone else obsessed with this hallway? I take pictures of it every trip. It's one of my happy places.


----------



## Granny

bluecastle said:


> Is anyone else obsessed with this hallway? I take pictures of it every trip. It's one of my happy places.



The first several years of our WDW trips were always in the sweltering heat of the summer, and the hallway in the picture was always one of the coldest spots in the resort.  So yes, we have always enjoyed the hallway for that reason.  But beyond that, I do enjoy going up the long ramp with the sounds of the majestic lobby getting louder as we approach.


----------



## TCRAIG

jimmytammy said:


> Praying you get back on soon!!


Thanks all!  Finally got our power back 9pm today - 40 plus hours later - but at least it’s on!


----------



## jimmytammy

bluecastle said:


> I'm in northern VA and we had all kinds of warnings, but luckily escaped what might have been.
> I was planning on posting a video of rain streaming down the roof of our villa, but I think I will wait on that and post something else. Is anyone else obsessed with this hallway? I take pictures of it every trip. It's one of my happy places.
> 
> View attachment 487862


I love this hall way!  At the start of a day, it leads us towards ventures at the MK, at the end of the day it leads us home(or maybe a quick stop at TL)


----------



## twinklebug

bluecastle said:


> I'm in northern VA and we had all kinds of warnings, but luckily escaped what might have been.
> I was planning on posting a video of rain streaming down the roof of our villa, but I think I will wait on that and post something else. Is anyone else obsessed with this hallway? I take pictures of it every trip. It's one of my happy places.
> 
> View attachment 487862


I adore this hallway almost as much as the covered walkway to the villas.

Informal poll: Tile or plush carpeting? 

For me its carpet down, tile up.

I admit the one time I pushed a wheel chair up this ramp the carpeting got the better of me.


----------



## wildernessDad

Hello, fellow Lodge animals!  It is I, the forgotten one, who lives 10 minutes from our beloved Lodge.

First of all, I hope everybody is safe and sound and avoiding the virus like the flu!  Did you get that?  Anyway, this virus is nothing to sneeze at.  Okay, okay. 

We are safe and sound in our Florida home.  I feel like we're a leper family in Ben Hur.  Sometimes, we cut thru Walt Disney World to go to Rt 192.  It's strange to see it so empty.  I love our Florida home.  It is nice to pop over to DHS and jump on the Skyliner.  We love the Skyliner.  And we also love Mickey & Minnie's Runaway Railway. 

Anyway, I just messaged sleepydog about our vacation schedule and I'll post it here.
Sept 6 - 10, Riviera Resort
Nov 25 - 27, Kidani
Dec 6 - 11, VWL

We are meetup okay.  Please keep us in the loop via conversations.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> Hello, fellow Lodge animals!  It is I, the forgotten one, who lives 10 minutes from our beloved Lodge.
> 
> First of all, I hope everybody is safe and sound and avoiding the virus like the flu!  Did you get that?  Anyway, this virus is nothing to sneeze at.  Okay, okay.
> 
> We are safe and sound in our Florida home.  I feel like we're a leper family in Ben Hur.  Sometimes, we cut thru Walt Disney World to go to Rt 192.  It's strange to see it so empty.  I love our Florida home.  It is nice to pop over to DHS and jump on the Skyliner.  We love the Skyliner.  And we also love Mickey & Minnie's Runaway Railway.
> 
> Anyway, I just messaged sleepydog about our vacation schedule and I'll post it here.
> Sept 6 - 10, Riviera Resort
> Nov 25 - 27, Kidani
> Dec 6 - 11, VWL
> 
> We are meetup okay.  Please keep us in the loop via conversations.



Nice to hear from you WDad and glad your all doing well.  Funny about Ben Hur - watched that on Easter and had the same thought!   Thanks for the little update on WDW.  It's felt strange around here how quiet it is especially in the evenings and it's difficult to imagine seeing WDW being empty.   Stay well!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> I admit the one time I pushed a wheel chair up this ramp the carpeting got the better of me.



Oh yes - it's a workout going up with a wheelchair!  haha  Without one though I go with carpet both ways.


----------



## bluecastle

I take so many of the same pictures every trip. I always think that I'm going to do an album someday with the same shots from different years...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY




----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


>


Ahhh, the "Spot." Pre-CCV. That spot in the just off-center of the picture--the two walkway lights in the sun--is where I first met *Luv *during a light rain. This made me smile today, *KAT.* Thank you deeply.


----------



## Granny




----------



## bluecastle

Summer essentials, ready each day


----------



## Lakegirl

Missing the lodge today.  I figure after the presidents new plan to reopen the country it will be 90 days for WDW.  just my guess. Praying all of us stay safe and healthy!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Ahhh, the "Spot." Pre-CCV. That spot in the just off-center of the picture--the two walkway lights in the sun--is where I first met *Luv *during a light rain. This made me smile today, *KAT.* Thank you deeply.



You are welcome Sleepy!


----------



## Beazle

Hello all VWL lovers. 

My journey -

In 2003, I purchased 400 points at BCV which was then being sold and received an extra 400 points for one year for free.  It was great for our then young children, the pool and proximity to two parks and restaurants......etc, etc..

In 2004, I purchased another 150 points at BCV through the Time Share Store;

In 2006, I purchased 100 points at AK through Disney.    So that was 650 points and thats where I remained until the last six months......

I started going to Boulder Ridge in about 2011. I fell in love with it and the whole WL vibe.  We love the proximity to Fort Wilderness  as well.  We kept going back and hardly visited our two home resorts.

In November-December , 2019, we spent 8 nights in a Copper Creek Cabin. It was incredible -the whole place looks so beautiful ...what to do.

Through the timeshare store, we sold

January - AK 100 points. (118 pp)
January - BCV -150 points (147 pp)
April  - BCV  -400 points. (132 pp)

BUT in January we purchased 350 points at Boulder Ridge (at 89 pp) , effectively paying for the majority with the profit from the two January sales above. So in summary, we exchanged 250 points (BCV and AKL) for 350 points at Boulder Ridge. Having sold our original Disney purchases, I guess we lose some perks but on balance, we were content to do so.

So I have been dealing with the Timeshare Store for 16 years and cannot speak too highly of their assistance and professionalism .


----------



## sleepydog25

Beazle said:


> Hello all VWL lovers.
> 
> My journey -
> 
> In 2003, I purchased 400 points at BCV which was then being sold and received an extra 400 points for one year for free.  It was great for our then young children, the pool and proximity to two parks and restaurants......etc, etc..
> 
> In 2004, I purchased another 150 points at BCV through the Time Share Store;
> 
> In 2006, I purchased 100 points at AK through Disney.    So that was 650 points and thats where I remained until the last six months......
> 
> I started going to Boulder Ridge in about 2011. I fell in love with it and the whole WL vibe.  We love the proximity to Fort Wilderness  as well.  We kept going back and hardly visited our two home resorts.
> 
> In November-December , 2019, we spent 8 nights in a Copper Creek Cabin. It was incredible -the whole place looks so beautiful ...what to do.
> 
> Through the timeshare store, we sold
> 
> January - AK 100 points. (118 pp)
> January - BCV -150 points (147 pp)
> April  - BCV  -400 points. (132 pp)
> 
> BUT in January we purchased 350 points at Boulder Ridge (at 89 pp) , effectively paying for the majority with the profit from the two January sales above. So in summary, we exchanged 250 points (BCV and AKL) for 350 points at Boulder Ridge. Having sold our original Disney purchases, I guess we lose some perks but on balance, we were content to do so.
> 
> So I have been dealing with the Timeshare Store for 16 years and cannot speak too highly of their assistance and professionalism .


You had me at "VWL."  

What a journey you had to becoming owners at VWL!  The allure of the Lodge is strong. Much like the Force in Star Wars, the Love of WL is a constant in our lives; it helps to center us, somehow. So, congratulations are in order for you and yours, and we cheerfully  you to the Groupies. Please drop in often, keep us up-to-date, and pictures are always welcome!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies Beazle!!!
What a grand way to come to love the Lodge.  We have owned at VWL since 01 and never regretted the decision, but as time went on, we started branching out and trying other places.  We fell in love with OKW, BLT, Kidani, SSR and BWV(purchased BWV through TTSS and had a great transaction through them).  But something about the Lodge draws us back, even after all the changes recently.  Its a majestic place for sure, and makes you forget you are in the theme park capital of the world.  

Dont be a stranger here!  We love when new folks join in.


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> Hello, fellow Lodge animals!  It is I, the forgotten one, who lives 10 minutes from our beloved Lodge.
> 
> First of all, I hope everybody is safe and sound and avoiding the virus like the flu!  Did you get that?  Anyway, this virus is nothing to sneeze at.  Okay, okay.
> 
> We are safe and sound in our Florida home.  I feel like we're a leper family in Ben Hur.  Sometimes, we cut thru Walt Disney World to go to Rt 192.  It's strange to see it so empty.  I love our Florida home.  It is nice to pop over to DHS and jump on the Skyliner.  We love the Skyliner.  And we also love Mickey & Minnie's Runaway Railway.
> 
> Anyway, I just messaged sleepydog about our vacation schedule and I'll post it here.
> Sept 6 - 10, Riviera Resort
> Nov 25 - 27, Kidani
> Dec 6 - 11, VWL
> 
> We are meetup okay.  Please keep us in the loop via conversations.


Hey Hollis!!  Great to see you folks are doing well.  I can imagine how odd it is to slip through WDW and it be empty.  When they open back up, I hope very soon, you, Toni and Jesse need to be the 1st in line!!  Then report back


----------



## Granny

*Beazle*...so glad you could drop by and share your DVC journey to VWL ownership!


----------



## Beazle




----------



## DVC Jen

Beazle - welcome welcome welcome


----------



## claire_ont

Welcome home Beazle and welcome to the groupies!


----------



## Granny

*Beazle*...I have no idea why some images post sideways on this website.  Generally speaking, I tend to wander around straightening pictures... 






The Wilderness Lodge fireplace screens are excellent!   Nice touches and details!


----------



## Lakegirl

BEAZIE welcome and thanks for introducing yourself and sharing your story.  I bought in 2015 210 points through the TST and had a great experts well.  Really wish I could buy more poigs, maybe someday I’ll win the lottery. I would really love BCV because I love Epcot.


----------



## bluecastle

On our last trip, we finally made the time to find this cozy spot in the lodge, think it's the 4th floor?


----------



## rkstocke5609

Welcome Beazle!  What a great story! I’m so jealous of your cabin trip!  Maybe one of these years I’ll have to bank & borrow!  But, alas, I really don’t need more than a 1BR.  Can’t wait to hear more about your adventures!  Clearly you have lots of years of experience with DVC.


----------



## ErinC

Welcome Beazle! Those cabins are gorgeous! Not going to lie, my girls and I thought I about trying to pull off a small family wedding in one of those! I guess when you have 3 girls, we do a LOT of talking about those things. 
I saw where Disneyland Paris is now pretty much closed until mid July. Not that I thought we might actually get to pull off our makeup Europe trip this summer, but that was the nail in the coffin. 
Any of our Canadian friends on this board care to gesture on whether or not DH will get to do his Ironman Calgary race at the end of July? We have an airbnb rented, but have not bitten the bullet on airfare yet. I'm so afraid it will cancel or be postponed. 
5 more weeks of teaching online. Pray for me, this is so hard!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hope all are well and have a happy, healthy and safe week.  As in the words of High School Musical, "We're All In This Together"

Hang in there folks!!


----------



## tgropp

jimmytammy said:


> Hope all are well and have a happy, healthy and safe week.  As in the words of High School Musical, "We're All In This Together"
> 
> Hang in there folks!!


 
Or the Sam Roberts song “We’re all in this together “
Any others


----------



## twinklebug

Just 10 minutes of nothing: an old, relaxing throwback. Hidden Springs pool off in the distance, tons of sounds, good to keep the volume low


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> Just 10 minutes of nothing: an old, relaxing throwback. Hidden Springs pool off in the distance, tons of sounds, good to keep the volume low



Thanks,* Cindy*!  It was nice to listen to the sounds of VWL, especially the occasional boat horn!


----------



## sleepydog25

tgropp said:


> Or the Sam Roberts song “We’re all in this together “
> Any others


Sly and the Family Stone: "We Are Family." (Bet you can't stop humming this now. . .lol)


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Something that was long unused and now is gone.  River Country from Bay Lake


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT
I never got to experience RC, but would have loved too.  It was still in existence, at least my 1st time there in 99, but we were so busy just trying to see the 4 parks, and Seaworld, that I didn't have a clue there was a waterpark


----------



## twokats

Kati and I went to RC one time back in '01 then we went to Blizzard.  She was all watered out by the time we made it back to our room.  That was the one and only time we ever went to any water parks.  Have too much to do in the parks or prefer the pool at WL.


----------



## heynowirv

sleepydog25 said:


> Sly and the Family Stone: "We Are Family." (Bet you can't stop humming this now. . .lol)


Are you sure it wasn't Sister Sledge? Or The pointer Sisters?


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Something that was long unused and now is gone.  River Country from Bay Lake




*Kathy*....when I first saw this I thought this was a picture of Discovery Island?  I guess not. 

We did use River Country on our first trip in 1998.  It was fun, especially the pool with the slide that ended about 6 feet above the water.   But now my DW says she can't believe she let the kids play in the water fun area which was really just an extension of Bay Lake.  Especially after they declared the water unsafe (before the fences went up).


----------



## Granny

heynowirv said:


> Are you sure it wasn't Sister Sledge? Or The pointer Sisters?



*Irv.*..I agree...I'm pretty sure "We Are Family" was a Sister Sledge hit.  I can't think of any other hit that they had?


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> *Irv.*..I agree...I'm pretty sure "We Are Family" was a Sister Sledge hit.  I can't think of any other hit that they had?


Y'all gotta stop   I'm repeating the end of The Bird Cage over and over and over now in my mind. Nathan Lane and Robin Williams, what a fantastic comedy pair.


----------



## tea pot

Hello Groupies 
I’m checking in just to see if you’re all OK 
Wow with all the crazy going on out there
it makes my heart smile to see so many of you still here 
Sad time with our happy place closed but I’m so grateful for all the Magic 
that my family has been blessed to experience.
Time to come back to the boards so
I’m off to some catchup reading 
take care and be safe 
tea pot


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> *Kathy*....when I first saw this I thought this was a picture of Discovery Island?  I guess not.
> 
> We did use River Country on our first trip in 1998.  It was fun, especially the pool with the slide that ended about 6 feet above the water.   But now my DW says she can't believe she let the kids play in the water fun area which was really just an extension of Bay Lake.  Especially after they declared the water unsafe (before the fences went up).



As I looked at my pictures I thought so too but I actually managed to get a label on these (unique for me!  lol) and it was labeled River Country.  From the direction of the sunlight and shadows I can tell that one set definitely was out one side of the boat (RC)  and then the other (DI).  They were taken in November 2009.

Here was my Discovery Island picture from the same boat trip.  These 2 trees always pop out as most undecidedly planted for landscape!








For as long as I've been going to Disneyworld (early 1973) I don't think we ever visited either Discovery Island or River Country.   If we did then I was younger and it would have been Discovery Island.  I wish we had but then again I was all about MK and rides, shows and characters!


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> As I looked at my pictures I thought so too but I actually managed to get a label on these (unique for me!  lol) and it was labeled River Country.  From the direction of the sunlight and shadows I can tell that one set definitely was out one side of the boat (RC)  and then the other (DI).  They were taken in November 2009.
> 
> Here was my Discovery Island picture from the same boat trip.  These 2 trees always pop out as most undecidedly planted for landscape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For as long as I've been going to Disneyworld (early 1973) I don't think we ever visited either Discovery Island or River Country.   If we did then I was younger and it would have been Discovery Island.  I wish we had but then again I was all about MK and rides, shows and characters!



I recognize those blue palm trees! I think you're right, they don't seem to be native to Orlando.

We frequented Discovery Island and River Country when I was young. I wasn't really a fan of DI, other than the flamingos, ducks and parrots. Fun fact: two of the macaws that lived on DI were moved to the Morroco pavillion for a number of years before they were moved to their present home, Animal Kingdom's Discovery Island. I haven't asked lately, but they probably are the same couple. I wonder if either one of them knows anything about a button being plucked off my dad's shirt.

For the nostalgic, found this pre-WL days shot:


----------



## Lakegirl

Happy Tuesday everyone. Governor in Mass announced schools will not be going back this year.  My 10th grade DD did not take it well.  She is so sad not being able to see her teachers and friends.  If it wasn’t for COVID we would of been at MM at MK tonite.  Very sad day here, but we are  also very thankful that everybody is healthy.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Lakegirl said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone. Governor in Mass announced schools will not be going back this year.  My 10th grade DD did not take it well.  She is so sad not being able to see her teachers and friends.  If it wasn’t for COVID we would of been at MM at MK tonite.  Very sad day here, but we are  also very thankful that everybody is healthy.


I can relate to an unhappy daughter.  My 8th grade daughter wants to be back at school sooo bad.  We just got done with an online zoom thing about transitioning to high school.   Now she is texting with a friend of hers that’s having some panic....Oh the drama...


----------



## bluecastle

twinklebug said:


> Just 10 minutes of nothing: an old, relaxing throwback. Hidden Springs pool off in the distance, tons of sounds, good to keep the volume low


Thank you so much!! My moods have been all over the place today, but while watching and listening to this, I think I actually felt my blood pressure lower!


----------



## bluecastle

Weather forecast for the next week to ten days is cold and a few days of blustery thrown in for good measure. I think I would enjoy a nice summer rainstorm on my balcony at VWL right now. P.S. I have a video of this too, but I can't seem to save it to my photos on my iPad. Probably a storage issue.


----------



## twinklebug

We interrupt this program to request that all Groupies and their extended families make sure to have on hand a pulse oximeter on hand and to use it. These go for about $10


bluecastle said:


> Weather forecast for the next week to ten days is cold and a few days of blustery thrown in for good measure. I think I would enjoy a nice summer rainstorm on my balcony at VWL right now. P.S. I have a video of this too, but I can't seem to save it to my photos on my iPad. Probably a storage issue.
> View attachment 489824



If you ever figure out how to post this I'd love to give it a listen. Florida rains + VWL = heaven.


----------



## twinklebug

Attention Groupies: please, if you don't already have a pulse oximeter at home, buy one. (Some fitbit bands may have this incorporated?) Once you have it, monitor everyone's O2 levels at home, try for at rest morning and night just to get a feel for the numbers which should show between 94-100. Keep monitoring every day. It's quick, simple and painless.

If at rest you drop down into the 70s or 80s (unless you normally operate low) call your doctor and have them look at you for potential pneumonia. I'm not saying this to scare anyone, but rather want everyone to be vigilant. Know your numbers and monitor them. Covid-19 pneumonia from what I've been reading and heard from some friends sneaks up without much warning other than faster breathing which we tend not to notice. O2 numbers don't lie.

I have one monitor already as I have asthma. Bought one to send to my mom and another for my son to keep in his room as he is out working a store nearly every day and also has asthma. They're going for about $30 on a few sites.


----------



## sleepydog25

heynowirv said:


> Are you sure it wasn't Sister Sledge? Or The pointer Sisters?


Yes! Sister Sledge. I confused that one with Sly's "Family Affair." Honestly, neither group was in my wheelhouse, and in my defense, both songs had the word "family" in them.


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> Attention Groupies: please, if you don't already have a pulse oximeter at home, buy one. (Some fitbit bands may have this incorporated?) Once you have it, monitor everyone's O2 levels at home, try for at rest morning and night just to get a feel for the numbers which should show between 94-100. Keep monitoring every day. It's quick, simple and painless.



*Cindy*...I have to admit that I had no idea what a pulse oximeter was until I Googled it.  And in doing so, I also found an article that indicated that professionals are split on having people buy these unless they have underlying respiratory issues such as your asthma.  The American Lung Association indicated that use of this device without an underlying condition could lead to increased anxiety.  

I don't know...it seems like it would be a good tool.  But I can also see how people who are already freaking out over this disease (with good cause in some parts of the country) might find constant checking of their blood oxidation level pretty stressful.  In any event, I appreciate you sharing the suggestion with us.


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> *Cindy*...I have to admit that I had no idea what a pulse oximeter was until I Googled it.  And in doing so, I also found an article that indicated that professionals are split on having people buy these unless they have underlying respiratory issues such as your asthma.  The American Lung Association indicated that use of this device without an underlying condition could lead to increased anxiety.
> 
> I don't know...it seems like it would be a good tool.  But I can also see how people who are already freaking out over this disease (with good cause in some parts of the country) might find constant checking of their blood oxidation level pretty stressful.  In any event, I appreciate you sharing the suggestion with us.



Hi Granny,   

The intent here is not to raise anxiety, but rather get us to change behavior to help. Washing hands, wearing masks to protect others, social distancing are all top priority.  Seems a couple ER physicians were unaware they had any issues, but they did notice their O2 levels dropping, and so they got attention. The one who sought out treatment sooner recovered faster. Putting it in ordinary terms, this virus is sneaky and people are not noticing intense breathing issues when they have them until it's progressed to the 50% point in oxygenation which is at the point of needing invasive assistance. Catch it early. Best off... don't catch it at all!

Sorry, bit of a lung expert here.

I now return us to our regularly scheduled Wilderness lodge and area images, videos and sounds.


----------



## twinklebug




----------



## bluecastle

Deleted
Video files rejected, said they were too large.


----------



## bluecastle




----------



## TCRAIG

I’m missing my Happy Place so much!


----------



## rkstocke5609

Hi Groupies.  Today was a tough day.  I drove up to our place on Lake Superior to inspect the property post winter, run my Polaris Ranger in for some maintenance, and survey the situation locally in Duluth & Two Harbors (MN).  First, it was really beautiful.  Sunny, breezy (the way I like it), but a cool 42 degrees plus windchill.  The property was in good shape, no trees down.  But, the whole day I couldn’t shake the negative feeling of the upcoming season.  Normally we travel about 23 weekends (some longer) every season.   A summer schedule of guests is organized as we always have family & friends constantly.  So many awesome memories, and I’m just depressed about how under the current restrictions we can’t do the things we normally do.  Can’t have guests, only immediate household for now.  Then I go to town, ran into a restaurant owner from one of my favorite spots dragging paint inside to do some painting while they’re closed.  She was expecting the stay at home order to be extended to May 24th minimum (which falls in line since our cases are still climbing). So sad.  Stopped by the marina, and they are already 4 weeks behind.  Blah.  My retaining wall I built held up pretty well, so that was a plus.  But, you can sure see the power of the lake....

Then there was a sign that someone was having a sense of humor at least.....Pierre, the Voyageur sporting a new look..


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

After just responding to a question if BRV is dated I felt like pulling out a good VWL photo.  The green and red tile was mentioned more than once.  I for one thought the floor tile was so very cool and unique.  Definitely an "oldie" but in the good way and theme that it should be.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Attention Groupies: please, if you don't already have a pulse oximeter at home, buy one. (Some fitbit bands may have this incorporated?) Once you have it, monitor everyone's O2 levels at home, try for at rest morning and night just to get a feel for the numbers which should show between 94-100. Keep monitoring every day. It's quick, simple and painless.
> 
> If at rest you drop down into the 70s or 80s (unless you normally operate low) call your doctor and have them look at you for potential pneumonia. I'm not saying this to scare anyone, but rather want everyone to be vigilant. Know your numbers and monitor them. Covid-19 pneumonia from what I've been reading and heard from some friends sneaks up without much warning other than faster breathing which we tend not to notice. O2 numbers don't lie.
> 
> I have one monitor already as I have asthma. Bought one to send to my mom and another for my son to keep in his room as he is out working a store nearly every day and also has asthma. They're going for about $30 on a few sites.



I actually had order us one of those 3 weeks ago just to be able to check.  As you say, they aren't expensive and up until Covid 19 weren't difficult to get either.  They seemed to be getting more back in stock again too.


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> After just responding to a question if BRV is dated I felt like pulling out a good VWL photo.  The green and red tile was mentioned more than once.  I for one thought the floor tile was so very cool and unique.  Definitely an "oldie" but in the good way and theme that it should be.


I am with you KAT, I liked this look


----------



## bobbiwoz

Kat, while I love the look, I HATE the fact that I get splashed with cold water whenever I turn on the shower.  Not very user friendly IMO, but yes,  uniquely VWL.

Well, I just spent a night in a hospital, and am happy to say I did not have a TIA!  Wow, what a day on Wednesday for me!  Afraid to go to hospital for thorough check up, afraid not to go.  I did go, and was tested, and it was a complication from a condition I have.    Spent the night, and was not tested for the virus, no fever.  

So, I am happy to be home, and back reading how you all are doing.  It’s a very rainy day in Cape May NJ.


----------



## jimmytammy

Ron, my folks have a place at Badin Lake, not too far from Charlotte NC that we have been going too since 1972.  Many fond memories.  Lots of family over the years, especially when we were kids.  I bet I logged 200 miles one that lake slalom skiing!

FF to now, Tammy, Casey and I love to still go as its a nice respite from the work week.  Well like you are concerned that going is not going to be the same.  We like to frequent a couple local eats and the area is very rural, so we cant imagine these places being supported strongly in a down economy.  So hoping we find them still intact and thriving.

Be glad when all this mess is behind us.  Really hoping GA and TX aren't jumping the gun too soon and it backfire.  Its tough having to be the ones making the decisions Im sure on what to do.


----------



## jimmytammy

Bobbi, I am so glad you are better and back home!!  You stay well my friend, because we need you here and we love having you around


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy said:


> Bobbi, I am so glad you are better and back home!!  You stay well my friend, because we need you here and we love having you around


Thank you!


----------



## rkstocke5609

jimmytammy said:


> Ron, my folks have a place at Badin Lake, not too far from Charlotte NC that we have been going too since 1972.  Many fond memories.  Lots of family over the years, especially when we were kids.  I bet I logged 200 miles one that lake slalom skiing!
> 
> FF to now, Tammy, Casey and I love to still go as its a nice respite from the work week.  Well like you are concerned that going is not going to be the same.  We like to frequent a couple local eats and the area is very rural, so we cant imagine these places being supported strongly in a down economy.  So hoping we find them still intact and thriving.
> 
> Be glad when all this mess is behind us.  Really hoping GA and TX aren't jumping the gun too soon and it backfire.  Its tough having to be the ones making the decisions Im sure on what to do.


Jimmy, 

GA & TX are basically going to end up being test subjects.  If they do well, more states will follow their lead.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## sleepydog25

Re:* KAT's* shower picture, I still love that theme. I never tire of it. See, I like theming. This was/still mostly is the Villas at Disney's *WILDERNESS* Lodge, not the New Rooms at Disney's Bland Resort. If I want muted tones and genteel theming, Disney now has plenty of resorts like that, and pretty much any mid-level hotel/motel chain does, too. Poly used to have very nice thematic elements--you were swept away to a new land. Now? Meh. Just a conglomeration of nods to island living. I personally believe Disney made a big mistake deciding to go neutral all on their builds/refurbs of the past 8-10 years. 

And, have a great weekend, Groupies!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Rainy day.  Today is a Coast Guard recruit graduation.  While not allowed a full ceremony, Cape May citizens do what we can to send them off, waving and wishing them well.  Less than a full bus of graduate recruits!


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> Re:* KAT's* shower picture, I still love that theme. I never tire of it. See, I like theming. This was/still mostly is the Villas at Disney's *WILDERNESS* Lodge, not the New Rooms at Disney's Bland Resort. If I want muted tones and genteel theming, Disney now has plenty of resorts like that, and pretty much any mid-level hotel/motel chain does, too. Poly used to have very nice thematic elements--you were swept away to a new land. Now? Meh. Just a conglomeration of nods to island living. I personally believe Disney made a big mistake deciding to go neutral all on their builds/refurbs of the past 8-10 years.
> 
> And, have a great weekend, Groupies!



I believe you're right. Bring back the color theming! I miss the rich tones that defined the resorts.


----------



## bluecastle




----------



## Granny

Since we're into nostalgia, here are some of the old designs that we are pining for...



I know that Muushka always hated that couch.  Certainly a lot going on with the designs here, and you can't call it subtle!   

That black & white checked chair was always interesting to me...didn't see how it fit in at all.



Then they updated the chair to this snazzy look .





We never stayed in a studio but here's the sofa design there....probably a lot better look than the 1BR sofa in the living room.  

Loved that carved headboard!


----------



## jarestel

Though I've stayed at BRV (VWL) 20-30 times over the years, I don't really recall too many of the room details. I guess I don't pay that much attention, which is probably a major fault of mine. I am really enjoying all of the photos because some of the stuff definitely looks familiar.


----------



## jimmytammy

I loved the blinds!  And the headboard too
My thoughts on why things were so mismatched in those days...the rooms always reminded me of a lake house getaway, therefore it was like a hodge podge of things maybe brought in from another place, seemed to work in that corner, so lets put there.
Not sure, might be totally off base, but just my 2 cents


----------



## sleepydog25

YES! I love that old design. That checked chair pre-dates the time I began calling VWL home, though. I do like the mismatched stuff and really loved that sofa sleeper design. Headboards were perfect. Modern? No. But, all those things were very appropriate, and as *JT* states, I think it was by, ahem, design. They could have done a similar thing with the refurbs, just newer takes on the classic theme. I think when they do get around to the next full refurbishment, almost all of the old charm will be gone. . .sadly.


----------



## claire_ont

Loved the old studio decor. I also loved the old AKV studio decor.  Now things are white and light and it seems less like Disney theming and more like a regular hotel.  I used to love the look of the old bedspreads (I know unsanitary), the patterned carpet (yup another biological nightmare) and the patterned furniture.  The lobbies and the buildings still have that feeling though and there is a joy that enters my soul just walking into the lobbies.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> I loved the blinds!  And the headboard too
> My thoughts on why things were so mismatched in those days..*.the rooms always reminded me of a lake house getaway, therefore it was like a hodge podge of things maybe brought in from another place, seemed to work in that corner, so lets put there.*
> Not sure, might be totally off base, but just my 2 cents



That was always my take on it too Jimmy.  I thought it was the design to reflect the second getaway house with odds and ends brought in to fill the spots.  

But I did like the studio couch way more than the 1BR!


----------



## twinklebug

I loved the dark green on the kitchen cabinets woodwork. I'd never do that at home, and I think that was part of the appeal.

Fashion and decor change with time, but I have to wonder if the reason why the simple, plain designs have taken hold in many resorts around the globe is because for some time there people were vacationing too frequently. As such they weren't looking for full immersion into a different world. 

If that trend backs off and people vacation less, will we see a return to richer decor again?


----------



## DVC Jen

twinklebug said:


> Just 10 minutes of nothing: an old, relaxing throwback. Hidden Springs pool off in the distance, tons of sounds, good to keep the volume low



Thank you for posting that.  What is it about just listening to the sounds of the lodge makes me feel so relaxed.  Gosh I miss it.


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> I loved the dark green on the kitchen cabinets woodwork. I'd never do that at home, and I think that was part of the appeal.
> 
> Fashion and decor change with time, but I have to wonder if the reason why the simple, plain designs have taken hold in many resorts around the globe is because for some time there people were vacationing too frequently. As such they weren't looking for full immersion into a different world.
> 
> If that trend backs off and people vacation less, will we see a return to richer decor again?


That would be nice, to see a return to their roots. I don't think it will happen, and a large reason is that by focusing less on theming, there is less cost to for Disney to endure. Less odd lots; lots of mass purchases (I swear they use the same couch in all the new builds and refurbs). Less actual research, too. If you're using the same basic palette, I can see savings in doing so. The new SSR units, to me, appear to have the same color scheme as Riviera--muted gray, brown, cream. I can't see them turning back the clock. . .unfortunately. 

In other news, a well-known investment site published a well-written and argued article about why they think Disney will re-open this summer, vice fall or even 2021 (as some have opined). Three reasons are given, and they make sense. Now, I don't know what Disney will do, and I'm conflicted about when Disney--heck, the entire country--should reboot. However, this is a well-reasoned piece. If you're interested, the site sounds a little like Motley Crue--I won't post the actual site in case the mods would object.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

One more "vintage" studio view.   My nephew moved in a couple of hours later - it did NOT look like this again!  haha






And another 1BR living room for good measure - post black and white checkered chair.


----------



## bluecastle

Summer 2014. Hope they don't get rid of this in the next refurb.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bluecastle said:


> View attachment 491070
> Summer 2014. Hope they don't get rid of this in the next refurb.



I never noticed that before!


----------



## jimmytammy

twinklebug said:


> I loved the dark green on the kitchen cabinets woodwork. I'd never do that at home, and I think that was part of the appeal.


I felt the same. I wouldn't do it myself, but its nostalgic.  Why cant we go back to the good ol days?


----------



## jimmytammy

Good article Sleepy!  I hope his predictions are right, but its a wait and see for sure.  I do agree with him on one point, Disney will not be the 1st theme/amusement park to reopen.  I see smaller places like Carowinds, Six Flags pulling the plug and going for it.  Then Disney will slowly follow along.  

I feel for the 100k plus CMs who no longer draw a salary as like most folks here, we know a few, personally, or just by going to the parks and becoming friends with them through the years.  I pray for those folks.  

I know Bob Iger and his team are doing all they can to keep things afloat, and I commend them for doing so.  Prays for them as well.  Its trickling down to us, some of Disneys biggest fans and those with invested interests.  

When its all said and done, I truly believe we will be a better people in the end.  We will all have shared this common bond, and we will be understanding of one another a bit more.  Thats a good thing!  Its the uncertainty, the not knowing, when, oh when will we be there!!  Prayers for it to end soon


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hi everyone!  Gosh it has been forever since I have checked in on here.  Been kind of hard because we haven't been able to afford to go to WDW for years.  Haven't been there since 2014. We live in AZ now so we have been to DL once but it isn't the same.   So it's kind of been hard to go on here and see everyone going on their trips.  Sorry about that.  I do think about you all though and hope you are all doing well.  Great to see so many familiar people still on here!  Still love the lodge and dream about going there again.  We are hoping to maybe make a trip next spring.  I can't even imagine what all will be different.  Copper Canyon wasn't built back then.  I don't think we will be able to afford to stay at the Lodge but we will visit and hopefully eat at Whispering Canyon.  Please keep your fingers crossed that we will be able to make the trip!  Take care!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hi everyone!  Gosh it has been forever since I have checked in on here.  Been kind of hard because we haven't been able to afford to go to WDW for years.  Haven't been there since 2014. We live in AZ now so we have been to DL once but it isn't the same.   So it's kind of been hard to go on here and see everyone going on their trips.  Sorry about that.  I do think about you all though and hope you are all doing well.  Great to see so many familiar people still on here!  Still love the lodge and dream about going there again.  We are hoping to maybe make a trip next spring.  I can't even imagine what all will be different.  Copper Canyon wasn't built back then.  I don't think we will be able to afford to stay at the Lodge but we will visit and hopefully eat at Whispering Canyon.  Please keep your fingers crossed that we will be able to make the trip!  Take care!!!!



Hi DLI!  Good to "see" you!!!  I'll keep the fingers crossed for you.  
I hope your furbabies are doing well!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hi DLI!  Good to "see" you!!!  I'll keep the fingers crossed for you.
> I hope your furbabies are doing well!


HI!!!!  Thank you!  I'm not sure when I got to talk to you last but I am down to just my youngest corgi now.  Lost Misa almost 3 years ago.  And now Kaya is 10.  I don't know how the time goes so fast.  We did get another dog but went with a cocker spaniel who we call an honorary corgi lol.  Hope your pups are well!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> HI!!!!  Thank you!  I'm not sure when I got to talk to you last but I am down to just my youngest corgi now.  Lost Misa almost 3 years ago.  And now Kaya is 10.  I don't know how the time goes so fast.  We did get another dog but went with a cocker spaniel who we call an honorary corgi lol.  Hope your pups are well!



Time does go fast doesn't it?!  We are down to 1 corgi now too.  Lost our oldest not too long before his 16th birthday just over a year ago.  And our youngest is now 15 1/2!   Love the Cockers - my grandmother had one when I was very young.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Time does go fast doesn't it?!  We are down to 1 corgi now too.  Lost our oldest not too long before his 16th birthday just over a year ago.  And our youngest is now 15 1/2!   Love the Cockers - my grandmother had one when I was very young.


Aww sorry about your pup.  Hope you are doing well otherwise.  Have you gotten to DL at all?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Aww sorry about your pup.  Hope you are doing well otherwise.  Have you gotten to DL at all?



Thank you!  Yes, we're doing fine.  Wasn't the best winter but still hanging in there!    I actually was at DL in late Feb so not too long before they shut down.  Even made it onto RoTR once.  Got stalled in breakdowns the second day we tried though.  When were you last there?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thank you!  Yes, we're doing fine.  Wasn't the best winter but still hanging in there!    I actually was at DL in late Feb so not too long before they shut down.  Even made it onto RoTR once.  Got stalled in breakdowns the second day we tried though.  When were you last there?


I think it was like 3 years ago.  We were actually there the last day Tower of Terror was open.   We are only about 5 1/2 hours away but we just haven't been able to afford to go back.   I really miss it and WDW


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I think it was like 3 years ago.  We were actually there the last day Tower of Terror was open.   We are only about 5 1/2 hours away but we just haven't been able to afford to go back.   I really miss it and WDW



That's cool you were there for the last day of ToT!  I do think they did a really good job with the switch to GoTG though -  it's really fun.  I hope you get back there soon to check it out and Star Wars land too.  Really lots of new things with the Incredicoaster.  On a positive side you'll have a bunch of new things to experience.    I have family that moved to NM two years ago that previously lived in FL and had AP's there.  That places them a little further away than you but they have yet to make it to DL.  They also have been missing their trips a lot.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> That's cool you were there for the last day of ToT!  I do think they did a really good job with the switch to GoTG though -  it's really fun.  I hope you get back there soon to check it out and Star Wars land too.  Really lots of new things with the Incredicoaster.  On a positive side you'll have a bunch of new things to experience.    I have family that moved to NM two years ago that previously lived in FL and had AP's there.  That places them a little further away than you but they have yet to make it to DL.  They also have been missing their trips a lot.


We got so lucky that we were there the last day.  We didn't even plan it that way.  My friend said they did a good job on the new theme too so I think I will look forward to it.  Can't wait to see all the other new stuff!  It is hard when you have been used to going on a regular basis and then you can't anymore.  We were so spoiled with how often we went and the resorts we were able to stay at.  If we can go I don't think we can afford a deluxe anymore.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Ok, for anyone that hasn’t heard this.....


----------



## TCRAIG

rkstocke5609 said:


> Ok, for anyone that hasn’t heard this.....


WOW - amazing !


----------



## rkstocke5609

This link offers the complete playlist:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLxIc_RvO_fbTDhQMdRX1CJPfKPgvwYcQ9


----------



## twokats

DLI, good to see you again.  Don't be a stranger again.


----------



## jimmytammy

DLI, its great to see you back here.  As TK says, dont be a stranger!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Ron, thanks for sharing this.  I gave a listen to Whole New World.  Awesome way to kickstart the day


----------



## Granny

*Ron*...thanks for the link to the videos.  They have beautiful voices! 

*DLI.*..thanks for dropping in!  Always great to hear from Groupies no matter how often.  Best wishes for you and your future plans for DL or WDW visits.  Throwing some Moose Dust your way that all works out for you!


----------



## Epcot Mom

For Copper Creek, specifically the walk in shower studios, are they all on the first floor? Also, are they the accessible rooms?  We would not want to take a room someone may need for the accommodations given that we do not have a need for the alternate layout.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twokats said:


> DLI, good to see you again.  Don't be a stranger again.


Thank you!  I'll try to be better.  LOL


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> *Ron*...thanks for the link to the videos.  They have beautiful voices!
> 
> *DLI.*..thanks for dropping in!  Always great to hear from Groupies no matter how often.  Best wishes for you and your future plans for DL or WDW visits.  Throwing some Moose Dust your way that all works out for you!


Thank you!  So nice to see my fellow groupies even though it has been awhile.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Epcot Mom said:


> For Copper Creek, specifically the walk in shower studios, are they all on the first floor? Also, are they the accessible rooms?  We would not want to take a room someone may need for the accommodations given that we do not have a need for the alternate layout.



No, they are not necessarily accessible.  Accessible is a booking category so no need to worry about taking it from someone else who needs it.  With DVC the accessible rooms do eventually go to those who don't need them if someone else hasn't booked them but that doesn't mean you're taking anything away.   It's almost all tubs on the first floor.  The walk in shower studios are on the other floors.


----------



## Epcot Mom

Thanks!


----------



## DVC Jen

We decided to go ahead and cancel our July trip which was originally a late May/early June trip.  I cried.   My heart is so sad but logically I know it was the right thing to do.  I was more sad because our youngest daughter decided she wanted to go with us this year.  It has been a few years since she vacationed with us.  We don't get to see her very often so I was really looking forward to spending some quality time with her.  She did say she would go with us next summer though.  That helped this Mama's heart feel much better.  

So now we are going to have a lot (for us) of points to use next summer and I am going to enjoy every second of planning a big/long family trip.

Did anyone hear the news out of Oxford University?  They have been working on a corona virus vaccine for (I think) like a decade already. They have just modified it for Covid 19 and it is looking very promising.  They were saying it could be available in Europe as soon as September and for everyone else by the end of the year.  It could be nothing - but at least it is some hope to hold onto.  Dallas county had their deadliest day today (10 deaths including a 17 yr old high school senior) and matched the total for most new virus cases - of 135.  Yet our Governor thinks it is Ok for us to open up.


----------



## Granny

DVC Jen said:


> We decided to go ahead and cancel our July trip which was originally a late May/early June trip.  I cried.   My heart is so sad but logically I know it was the right thing to do.  I was more sad because our youngest daughter decided she wanted to go with us this year.  It has been a few years since she vacationed with us.  We don't get to see her very often so I was really looking forward to spending some quality time with her.  She did say she would go with us next summer though.  That helped this Mama's heart feel much better.
> 
> So now we are going to have a lot (for us) of points to use next summer and I am going to enjoy every second of planning a big/long family trip.



It is sad to cancel trips this year, but we do look forward with hope that we will come out of this challenge and resume our family bonding on WDW trips.  Just make sure you book right at the 11 month mark as there will be so many points out there for next year and I have a feeling that walking reservations will become even more prevalent.



> Did anyone hear the news out of Oxford University?  They have been working on a corona virus vaccine for (I think) like a decade already. They have just modified it for Covid 19 and it is looking very promising.  They were saying it could be available in Europe as soon as September and for everyone else by the end of the year.  It could be nothing - but at least it is some hope to hold onto.  Dallas county had their deadliest day today (10 deaths including a 17 yr old high school senior) and matched the total for most new virus cases - of 135.  Yet our Governor thinks it is Ok for us to open up.



Not to trivialize any illnesses and certainly not to trivialize the death rates, but the numbers you are indicating for Dallas County are pretty low in comparison to many hot spots around the country.  Given the population of Dallas County at over 2.5 million, it would seem that your area has done a good job of keeping the virus from running rampant.   And you know that this is a really hard time for public officials...balancing the constraints of the disease against the real hardships that unemployment causes.  I don't think anyone is making any decisions on this lightly.

DW and I are fortunate in that as retirees, we have the choice on whether to go out and take risks.  We pray for all those who continue to provide services to this country, and for those who return to work during re-openings.


----------



## bluecastle

DVC Jen said:


> We decided to go ahead and cancel our July trip which was originally a late May/early June trip.  I cried.   My heart is so sad but logically I know it was the right thing to do.  I was more sad because our youngest daughter decided she wanted to go with us this year.  It has been a few years since she vacationed with us.  We don't get to see her very often so I was really looking forward to spending some quality time with her.  She did say she would go with us next summer though.  That helped this Mama's heart feel much better.
> 
> So now we are going to have a lot (for us) of points to use next summer and I am going to enjoy every second of planning a big/long family trip.
> 
> Did anyone hear the news out of Oxford University?  They have been working on a corona virus vaccine for (I think) like a decade already. They have just modified it for Covid 19 and it is looking very promising.  They were saying it could be available in Europe as soon as September and for everyone else by the end of the year.  It could be nothing - but at least it is some hope to hold onto.  Dallas county had their deadliest day today (10 deaths including a 17 yr old high school senior) and matched the total for most new virus cases - of 135.  Yet our Governor thinks it is Ok for us to open up.



I am so sorry about your having to cancel your trip, especially because your daughter was going to go. We once had to cancel 3 trips in one year because of an unfortunate incident that happened in the college program housing unit my daughter was living in and I thought we'd never go to WDW again. This was in 2005. We had years of trips behind us and I was heartbroken thinking that it was all over. 4 years later, I decided that the 3 of us needed to do something special to bring the magic back, so for the first time we went during the Christmas holidays, and toasted the New Year together on the Boardwalk. My point is that sometimes severe disappointment can be followed by great joy. Plan on doing some things you've never done before, splurge if you can, and make your next trip really special!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY




----------



## Granny

Kathy...I was just thinking that it was about time to post some more pictures to transport us back to our beloved place!


----------



## sleepydog25

I was thinking this was a shot more indicative of *KAT's* experiences at the Lodge. . .


----------



## DVC Jen

Granny said:


> Not to trivialize any illnesses and certainly not to trivialize the death rates, but the numbers you are indicating for Dallas County are pretty low in comparison to many hot spots around the country.  Given the population of Dallas County at over 2.5 million, it would seem that your area has done a good job of keeping the virus from running rampant.   And you know that this is a really hard time for public officials...balancing the constraints of the disease against the real hardships that unemployment causes.  I don't think anyone is making any decisions on this lightly.



I do understand what you are saying.  Yet tomorrow we start the opening process and today was not only Dallas counties worst day for new cases - but it was the worst day for the entire state of Texas. It really scares me - so much.  I have this sinking feeling things are going to get much worse now.  I hope I am wrong.  I really do.

 My family is now under the "official Jennifer stay at home" mandate until further notice.   And we are also very fortunate that everyone living in our household can and is working from home.


----------



## bluecastle




----------



## sleepydog25

bluecastle said:


> View attachment 491927


I need more coffee. When I first glimpsed this picture, I wondered why a small bear was chasing a rhinoceros. . . Oy.

It's the weekend, Groupies. . .but if you're like many/most, it hardly feels different than Monday. . .or Sunday. *Jen*, I hope it all goes well with you in TX, kinda sorta my home state. As *Granny* says, it's a tough balancing act, but I fear too many places are taking too many giant steps instead of baby steps. It would help to ameliorate the virus' effect if people who do begin getting out would use proper caution. . .but too many won't. California opened up beaches to allow people to get out and get fresh air, and what did they do? Crowd the beaches. Protestors in Michigan show up to the capitol with few of them wearing masks and yelling in the face of the police who were simply doing their jobs. If I had confidence in the ability of John Q. Public to properly distance and practice safe public behavior, I'd be far less concerned. 

Have a good weekend, Groupies, and in the words of Sgt Phil Esterhaus, "Let's be safe out there." (Bonus Groupie points for knowing this reference.)


----------



## rkstocke5609

sleepydog25 said:


> I need more coffee. When I first glimpsed this picture, I wondered why a small bear was chasing a rhinoceros. . . Oy.
> 
> It's the weekend, Groupies. . .but if you're like many/most, it hardly feels different than Monday. . .or Sunday. *Jen*, I hope it all goes well with you in TX, kinda sorta my home state. As *Granny* says, it's a tough balancing act, but I fear too many places are taking too many giant steps instead of baby steps. It would help to ameliorate the virus' effect if people who do begin getting out would use proper caution. . .but too many won't. California opened up beaches to allow people to get out and get fresh air, and what did they do? Crowd the beaches. Protestors in Michigan show up to the capitol with few of them wearing masks and yelling in the face of the police who were simply doing their jobs. If I had confidence in the ability of John Q. Public to properly distance and practice safe public behavior, I'd be far less concerned.
> 
> Have a good weekend, Groupies, and in the words of Sgt Phil Esterhaus, "Let's be safe out there." (Bonus Groupie points for knowing this reference.)


Haha, I thought it was a bear chasing a Rhino too!


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Have a good weekend, Groupies, and in the words of Sgt Phil Esterhaus, "Let's be safe out there." (Bonus Groupie points for knowing this reference.)



Didn't even need to Google this to know it was the wrap up words to his daily briefings on Hill Street Blues.


----------



## twinklebug




----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DVC Jen said:


> We decided to go ahead and cancel our July trip which was originally a late May/early June trip.  I cried.   My heart is so sad but logically I know it was the right thing to do.  I was more sad because our youngest daughter decided she wanted to go with us this year.  It has been a few years since she vacationed with us.  We don't get to see her very often so I was really looking forward to spending some quality time with her.  She did say she would go with us next summer though.  That helped this Mama's heart feel much better.
> 
> So now we are going to have a lot (for us) of points to use next summer and I am going to enjoy every second of planning a big/long family trip.
> 
> Did anyone hear the news out of Oxford University?  They have been working on a corona virus vaccine for (I think) like a decade already. They have just modified it for Covid 19 and it is looking very promising.  They were saying it could be available in Europe as soon as September and for everyone else by the end of the year.  It could be nothing - but at least it is some hope to hold onto.  Dallas county had their deadliest day today (10 deaths including a 17 yr old high school senior) and matched the total for most new virus cases - of 135.  Yet our Governor thinks it is Ok for us to open up.


So sorry you had to cancel.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Went on here for the first time in forever the other day.  I was so optimistic and excited about being able to plan a trip for next spring but as usual reality has sucker punched me.  Had to take my husband to the ER on Tuesday for what I thought was a stroke but turned out to be a mass on his brain stem.  He is in surgery now to remove it.  I tell you we just can't catch a break. It's just one thing after another.   I'm sitting here a nervous wreck for the next few hours waiting till the surgery is over.


----------



## twinklebug

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Went on here for the first time in forever the other day.  I was so optimistic and excited about being able to plan a trip for next spring but as usual reality has sucker punched me.  Had to take my husband to the ER on Tuesday for what I thought was a stroke but turned out to be a mass on his brain stem.  He is in surgery now to remove it.  I tell you we just can't catch a break. It's just one thing after another.   I'm sitting here a nervous wreck for the next few hours waiting till the surgery is over.


 We're here for you. Sending love and prayers that his surgery will go well.


----------



## Granny

DLI...prayers going up for your husband, and for you and your family as well.  We pray to hear positive news after his surgery.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Went on here for the first time in forever the other day.  I was so optimistic and excited about being able to plan a trip for next spring but as usual reality has sucker punched me.  Had to take my husband to the ER on Tuesday for what I thought was a stroke but turned out to be a mass on his brain stem.  He is in surgery now to remove it.  I tell you we just can't catch a break. It's just one thing after another.   I'm sitting here a nervous wreck for the next few hours waiting till the surgery is over.



Sending prayers your way DLI!  I hope the surgery goes well.


----------



## TCRAIG

sleepydog25 said:


> I need more coffee. When I first glimpsed this picture, I wondered why a small bear was chasing a rhinoceros. . . Oy.
> 
> It's the weekend, Groupies. . .but if you're like many/most, it hardly feels different than Monday. . .or Sunday. *Jen*, I hope it all goes well with you in TX, kinda sorta my home state. As *Granny* says, it's a tough balancing act, but I fear too many places are taking too many giant steps instead of baby steps. It would help to ameliorate the virus' effect if people who do begin getting out would use proper caution. . .but too many won't. California opened up beaches to allow people to get out and get fresh air, and what did they do? Crowd the beaches. Protestors in Michigan show up to the capitol with few of them wearing masks and yelling in the face of the police who were simply doing their jobs. If I had confidence in the ability of John Q. Public to properly distance and practice safe public behavior, I'd be far less concerned.
> 
> Have a good weekend, Groupies, and in the words of Sgt Phil Esterhaus, "Let's be safe out there." (Bonus Groupie points for knowing this reference.)


Looking into my crystal ball of old TV shoes - I see a Hill on Street that’s Blue


----------



## TCRAIG

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Went on here for the first time in forever the other day.  I was so optimistic and excited about being able to plan a trip for next spring but as usual reality has sucker punched me.  Had to take my husband to the ER on Tuesday for what I thought was a stroke but turned out to be a mass on his brain stem.  He is in surgery now to remove it.  I tell you we just can't catch a break. It's just one thing after another.   I'm sitting here a nervous wreck for the next few hours waiting till the surgery is over.


Praying all goes well - Stay Strong - You are not alone.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Thank you guys.  The doctor just called and all went well thank goodness.  So relieved.  He believes it is benign but will have to wait for the pathology to come back.  Appreciate your support!  You guys are the best.


----------



## twinklebug

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Thank you guys.  The doctor just called and all went well thank goodness.  So relieved.  He believes it is benign but will have to wait for the pathology to come back.  Appreciate your support!  You guys are the best.


That's the best news! Hoping for a quick recovery and a good report back from the lab.


----------



## claire_ont

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Had to take my husband to the ER on Tuesday for what I thought was a stroke but turned out to be a mass on his brain stem.  He is in surgery now to remove it.  I tell you we just can't catch a break. It's just one thing after another.   I'm sitting here a nervous wreck for the next few hours waiting till the surgery is over.


 Sending healing prayers in your direction.


----------



## twokats

DLI, prayers for you and your husband.  And some pixie dust for a worry free future vacation.

Like DVC Jen, I am concerned about Texas opening up today.  I, for the time being am going to keep doing what I have been.  I go to work on Mon and Thurs mornings.  Only one other person there and we both don't do a lot of excess outings.  Then on Thurs after I finish work, I go to the store and get what we need for the week.  Then back home til I need to go to work again.  I have my mask for when I go to the stores and I keep my distance from everyone!  But here's hoping that it works here and the other states that are doing the same.

Stay safe groupies!


----------



## twinklebug

Massachusetts just made it a requirement that as of today we must wear face masks when going out. Yeah, our governor is a little late to that ballgame, I bought and made mine weeks back. I'm sporting a minnie & mickey design, my daughter has bumble bees with a bit of glitter on the wings (she's a floral designer). Also made some blue patterned ones for her bosses as they had no idea where to get them.



> Charlie Baker
> @MassGovernor
> Today we are requiring all residents to wear a mask in public places when it is not possible to maintain proper social distance.



Did you all see the new masks being pre-ordered on shopdisney?


----------



## Lakegirl

twinklebug said:


> Massachusetts just today made it a requirement that as of today we must wear face masks when going out. Yeah, our governor is a little late to that ballgame, I bought and made mine weeks back. I'm sporting a minnie & mickey design, my daughter has bumble bees with a bit of glitter on the wings (she's a floral designer). Also made some blue patterned ones for her bosses as they had no idea where to get them.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you all see the new masks being pre-ordered on shopdisney?


Twinklebug I ordered mine yesterday, said end of June shipping.  I am in Mass as well and am hoping our curve starts to go the other way.  We are getting hit. Hard right now.  It’s going to be beautiful ot this weekend.  Looking forward to it.  Enjoy your weekend everybody


----------



## bluecastle

sleepydog25 said:


> I need more coffee. When I first glimpsed this picture, I wondered why a small bear was chasing a rhinoceros. . . Oy.
> 
> It's the weekend, Groupies. . .but if you're like many/most, it hardly feels different than Monday. . .or Sunday. *Jen*, I hope it all goes well with you in TX, kinda sorta my home state. As *Granny* says, it's a tough balancing act, but I fear too many places are taking too many giant steps instead of baby steps. It would help to ameliorate the virus' effect if people who do begin getting out would use proper caution. . .but too many won't. California opened up beaches to allow people to get out and get fresh air, and what did they do? Crowd the beaches. Protestors in Michigan show up to the capitol with few of them wearing masks and yelling in the face of the police who were simply doing their jobs. If I had confidence in the ability of John Q. Public to properly distance and practice safe public behavior, I'd be far less concerned.
> 
> Have a good weekend, Groupies, and in the words of Sgt Phil Esterhaus, "Let's be safe out there." (Bonus Groupie points for knowing this reference.)


I believe the exact quote was "and hey, let's be careful out there" Major fan here.


----------



## bluecastle

DLI- glad to hear all went well. Waiting for results is always hard and I will be adding my prayers for goood news!
We are finally going to have some nice weather this weekend and we may attempt an outside visit at my daughter's with my grandbaby in a stroller and everyone distancing and masking. This will be my first time beyond the sidewalk in front of my house. (I am high risk)  Fingers crossed this works out!


----------



## bobbiwoz

DLI, you and yours are in my prayers.


----------



## Lakegirl

bluecastle said:


> DLI- glad to hear all went well. Waiting for results is always hard and I will be adding my prayers for goood news!
> We are finally going to have some nice weather this weekend and we may attempt an outside visit at my daughter's with my grandbaby in a stroller and everyone distancing and masking. This will be my first time beyond the sidewalk in front of my house. (I am high risk)  Fingers crossed this works out!


Enjoy!!! It is going to beautiful up here in Mass.   my DD is starting online Drivers ED for the next 3 weekends.  I told myself it would be way better to do this while we are still at stay at home order but it’s going to be the first really beautiful weekend we have had.  Not as nice as I’m hoping it will be come end of June when the next class was, and praying some of these restrictions will be lifted by then.


----------



## Corinne

sleepydog25 said:


> Sly and the Family Stone: "We Are Family." (Bet you can't stop humming this now. . .lol)


Yea....THANKS Sleepy!


----------



## Corinne

I am going to pre-order the masks on Shop Disney, but I need some now! If anyone knows of a good site, or an Etsy shop where I can order masks, please share. Thanks!


----------



## Corinne

DLI sending prayers now.


----------



## Granny

*DLI.*..great news, and continued prayers for recovery for your husband.

And, to provide some good vibes on this beautiful Saturday, our favorite "Hidden Mickey" at VWL...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> I am going to pre-order the masks on Shop Disney, but I need some now! If anyone knows of a good site, or an Etsy shop where I can order masks, please share. Thanks!



Recognizing that this is going to be a thing for awhile I finally ordered a couple off of Etsy on Thursday and they should arrive early next week.  I selected the particular ones because I'm thinking the design may not smother me.    I can give you a report on them once they arrive if you'd like.


----------



## Corinne

Please do Kathy, thanks!


----------



## Lakegirl

I ordered some on Sweatbands, they should be here Wednesda, I will let you know how they are.


----------



## jimmytammy

DLI, Praying for you folks while waiting for results


----------



## Corinne

It just occurred to me that we would have been waking up @ WDW this morning. I’m not sweating it...hopefully there are more trips to come. 

Hope all Groupies are well today. We are finally having some spring weather here in MA!


----------



## rkstocke5609

Anyone that can’t wait for a mask — they were mandating you wear one going into Menards in Minneapolis (like a Home Depot) yesterday.  If you didn’t have one you get one at the service counter for $1.  Not fancy, but does the job.  BTW, the best way to sanitize your mask I’ve found is to leave it on the dashboard in your car.  When your car heats up in the sun with the windows closed that should do the trick of killing anything on it.
Strange thing yesterday, I had to stop at the Menards in Duluth and it was way crowded (of course I forgot something earlier in Mpls).  But, in Duluth you didn’t have to wear a mask.  There are idiots around here telling people it’s a law that you ha e to wear a mask when outside, but that is not true.  The legislature makes laws.  Governors and other politicians can strongly advise, and any given business can have a policy for employees and/or customers but I haven’t heard of any law being passed anywhere mandating masks.  Also, the darn things won’t fly when it gets warmer, they’re already hot.  And, they fog up my glasses....but still I try to be courteous of others and if it looks like a “mask hotspot” I’ll wear mine... 

The best was my wife saw someone driving around in a convertible with the top down wearing a mask yesterday — that is ridiculous!


----------



## Granny

Here's a sight you won't be seeing any more on Bay Lake...parasailing....


----------



## Granny

Okay, I saw this news article and knew I just had to post it here...

_Florida deputies arrested a man who had been living out his quarantine on a shuttered Disney World island, telling authorities it felt like a “tropical paradise.”_​​_Orange County Sheriff's deputies found Richard McGuire on Disney's Discovery Island on Thursday. He said he'd been there since Monday or Tuesday and had planned to camp there for a week, according to an arrest report._​​_The 42-year-old said he didn't hear numerous deputies searching the private island for him on foot, by boat and by air because he was asleep in a building. He told the deputy he didn't know it was a restricted area, despite there being numerous “no trespassing” signs._​​_“Richard stated that he was unaware of that and that it looked like a tropical paradise,” according to the arrest report._​
Here's the link to the article:

_*Man Arrested Trying to Quarantine on Disney island*_


----------



## Corinne

I saw posted photos of the renovated AK villas, are they they only DVC resorts with Keurigs?


----------



## twinklebug

Corinne said:


> I saw posted photos of the renovated AK villas, are they they only DVC resorts with Keurigs?


DVC is still using the 12 cup machines. The cash rooms in Jambo have been converted from the horrible tiny drip makers to keurigs.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> I saw posted photos of the renovated AK villas, are they they only DVC resorts with Keurigs?



As twinklebug said the hotel rooms at Jambo were just renovated but not the villas.  Those had a soft goods refurb 2 or maybe it's getting to be 3 years ago and still had the regular coffee pots after that.  Where did you see pictures of AKV villas with Keurig?


----------



## Corinne

It was on IG, I thought it was posted by AllEars, but now can’t seem to find the post! I could  have sworn it was the villas! Oh well, guess I’ll keep lugging my personal Keurig in our Owners Locker!


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> It was on IG, I thought it was posted by AllEars, but now can’t seem to find the post! I could  have sworn it was the villas! Oh well, guess I’ll keep lugging my personal Keurig in our Owners Locker!


We were at Kidani in very early March, and it did not have a Keurig. . .just for further verification.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> It was on IG, I thought it was posted by AllEars, but now can’t seem to find the post! I could  have sworn it was the villas! Oh well, guess I’ll keep lugging my personal Keurig in our Owners Locker!



I hadn't looked at how the new AKL rooms turned out after being very disappointed in seeing what they were doing to WL rooms (and worried for VLW!) so just found some pictures on a couple of websites and video.  It's nice to see they can still do a design with some bits of color and interest although it isn't as bold as it was.  

However I'm now sad to see that they are consistently putting sliding doors on the tub/shower combos in the remodels.  I've ripped them out of any new place we have moved into - they can look nice but are just too hard to keep clean.  I'd rather wash and/or buy shower curtains as necessary but I guess I'm not the one cleaning those tracks.  Just hope mousekeeping will!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY




----------



## bluecastle




----------



## Granny




----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hi Groupies,
Its been forever and a day since I checked in. I hope everyone is safe and healthy during these crazy times. Still living in NYC so we are in the thick of this but fortunately all my immediate family is well.

Times like this make us long for our favorite times and places. Coming on here and seeing so many familiar names and your pictures of the lodge has put a smile on my face that will last all day. 

Here is hoping we are all at our home away from home soon enough! Stay well groupies!

DisneyNutzy (Gregg)


----------



## Granny

DisneyNutzy said:


> Times like this make us long for our favorite times and places. Coming on here and seeing so many familiar names and your pictures of the lodge has put a smile on my face that will last all day.



*Gregg.*...it is awesome to see you back visiting here in the Groupies corner for a while!  

We are glad to hear that you and your family are doing well...especially since you live in NYC.  I can't even imagine what the mindset of the NYC inhabitants is right now, but we pray that your good health continues.


----------



## TCRAIG

Hey All - it’s official - our 40th wedding anniversary trip has been cancelled...oh well - we’re all healthy, I’m still working and there’s always next May!... and we still have our Lodge trip planned for December so there’s that to look forward to.  Thanks everyone for these great pictures - helps to chase away the Disney blues


----------



## sleepydog25

DisneyNutzy said:


> Hi Groupies,
> Its been forever and a day since I checked in. I hope everyone is safe and healthy during these crazy times. Still living in NYC so we are in the thick of this but fortunately all my immediate family is well.
> 
> Times like this make us long for our favorite times and places. Coming on here and seeing so many familiar names and your pictures of the lodge has put a smile on my face that will last all day.
> 
> Here is hoping we are all at our home away from home soon enough! Stay well groupies!
> 
> DisneyNutzy (Gregg)


Welcome back, *Gregg*! I, too, am happy to hear you and yours are doing well in NYC. I have friends there, and they--like you--have been through so much over the years. Here's my genuine hope that you'll all be stronger as we move forward, and that perhaps one day we can share a drink at TOWL. Thanks so much for checking in. I've found over the years that our Groupie, well, group has become a stabilizing force in many lives, a bedrock for anyone to come and feel connected. Hang in there. 

To all the Groupies, thank you for being a true home.


----------



## bluecastle

Didn't get to see my granddaughter this weekend. We all decided that it was still too risky with VA still heading into its peak and me being high risk. Except for when I'm "visiting" her on FaceTime or distracting myself with books, movies, and TV ( finally saw Rise of Skywalker tonight!), I have been feeling rather blue. My daughter shared a website with me that shows POV walk-throughs of the parks and she is busy planning our 2022 trip. So there are definitely things to be happy about and grateful for, but some moments are just harder than others. 
Here is a picture from our January 2020 trip. Whenever we were up in the room around 9:30 and I heard the music, I would dash out to the balcony and just enjoy! I know it's a silly little parade, but we have many family memories of seeing it in different locations and it always makes me happy.


----------



## jimmytammy

Gregg, Awesome to see you here, and better than that, hearing you folks are staying well, in the midst of all the chaos.  I agree, this is a great place to be, to get the memories flowing of days gone by, and the hopes of what the future holds, whether it be a future trip to WDW, or just knowing we are breathing another day in.  

Our group here is a special one, one I hope will last my lifetime.  I have met so many kind, special folks on here, and fortunate to know some of them personally, sharing time at WL meets, or fireworks at TOTWL, or nightcaps at Belle Vue Lounge, or the occasional meetup outside of WDW in Durham and Greensboro NC(Sleepy and Luv were so gracious to even meet me in my hometown once, a trip down the mountain side for them). Heck, even Eliza61(Sure miss her not being around)drove all the from NJ to NC just for our 2 hour meet!!  Now that's dedication!!

Please dont be a stranger, we love all our groupies


----------



## jimmytammy

TCRAIG said:


> Hey All - it’s official - our 40th wedding anniversary trip has been cancelled...oh well - we’re all healthy, I’m still working and there’s always next May!... and we still have our Lodge trip planned for December so there’s that to look forward to.  Thanks everyone for these great pictures - helps to chase away the Disney blues


Our 30th is coming up May 12, and Tammy and I had a big too do planned, back to back Disney UK/Amsterdam/Belgium/France in early Sept planned.  If I had to say right now, pulling the plug on it would be the right thing to do.  We have until June 1 until 2nd cruise needs payment in full, by that time I feel we will make the decision.  Amercan Air I think will give us vouchers for flight up until end of 2021, we will definitely lose our money for Highclere Castle tour(Downton Abbey), but $700 lost vs peace of mind, no brainer for me.

Im sorry you folks had to cancel, I feel your pain.  But these places will still be here if we are, and as T reminds me from time to time, if God didn't intend it to be, there is a reason.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Our 30th is coming up May 12


Happy Anniversary!!   

@bluecastle Great nighttime shot!!


----------



## rkstocke5609

Good morning Groupies!  
Any opinions on whether I should request a dedicated 1BR for my December stay?  I’ve always lucked out with lake view when I’ve stayed in studios, but I’ve never made a request before.  Probably need to make the request 2 weeks before arrival I would assume?


----------



## sleepydog25

rkstocke5609 said:


> Good morning Groupies!
> Any opinions on whether I should request a dedicated 1BR for my December stay?  I’ve always lucked out with lake view when I’ve stayed in studios, but I’ve never made a request before.  Probably need to make the request 2 weeks before arrival I would assume?


Hey, *Ron*! There aren't very many dedicated 1BRs on the lake side of VWL; consequently, your odds for that would be reduced. I do think you have decent odds to get a 1BR if you don't mind including lock-offs. . .as long as your name isn't *KAT. *We usually make our requests when we book the room, and then we call a couple of weeks before we leave to reiterate the request. I'm not sure our success rate is any better doing that. I'm fairly convinced that you only get what you request in any DVC resort IF your timing is good. 

For example, on our last stay at VWL this past December, we simply wanted a high floor, lake side studio. We got a third floor (not bad), bus stop side, right above the linens repository/staging area (that's the bus stop side version of the lake side's dreaded dumpster view).  Our most infamous room memory was seven years earlier when we arrived to get married at the Lodge. I mean, c'mon, it was our wedding; we got married on the 4th floor Sunrise Terrace; we had our wedding dinner with guests at Artist Point (RIP ). Again, we wanted a high floor overlooking the old Hidden Springs pool and/or the lake. We got second floor, most of the way down the hall where the trees really blocked any view.

Still, more often than not, we've had a good room with good views. Best of luck!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rkstocke5609 said:


> Good morning Groupies!
> Any opinions on whether I should request a dedicated 1BR for my December stay?  I’ve always lucked out with lake view when I’ve stayed in studios, but I’ve never made a request before.  Probably need to make the request 2 weeks before arrival I would assume?





sleepydog25 said:


> Hey, *Ron*! There aren't very many dedicated 1BRs on the lake side of VWL; consequently, your odds for that would be reduced. I do think you have decent odds to get a 1BR if you don't mind including lock-offs. . .as long as your name isn't *KAT. *



I was thinking I hadn't shared a nice view that we've had in awhile!  A dedicated 1BR:






When you stood up it looked like this:






And this:








My request?  Lakeview, atrium.  
It was kind of atrium I guess?  At least it was just above those rooms.  
Bus side.   Of course.


----------



## rkstocke5609

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I was thinking I hadn't shared a nice view that we've had in awhile!  A dedicated 1BR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you stood up it looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My request?  Lakeview, atrium.
> It was kind of atrium I guess?  At least it was just above those rooms.
> Bus side.   Of course.


Yeah, maybe I’ll skip the request and roll the dice...my luck’s been pretty good doing that....


----------



## DVC Jen

Disney loving Iowan said:


> So sorry you had to cancel.




It is what it is.  Better to cancel now than get sick.  And - on the bright side..  we have a lot of points to make our next trip really awesome.


----------



## DVC Jen

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Thank you guys.  The doctor just called and all went well thank goodness.  So relieved.  He believes it is benign but will have to wait for the pathology to come back.  Appreciate your support!  You guys are the best.




I am so sorry to hear about what you are going through right now.  Prayers everything turns out OK for your family.


----------



## bluecastle

From our dedicated 2BR in 2014. My requests were top floor, dedicated not lock-off, lakeside, and quiet. 3 out of 4, not bad! Some might complain that it was a " long walk" from the elevator, but after staying at the BWV, it was a hop, skip and a jump compared to what we had there.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Last night I cancelled my 2 night June birthday trip to VGC.  I'd figured for quite awhile that it wouldn't happen but had hung onto it.  It was very sad to hit cancel.


----------



## twinklebug

Hang in there guys - Disney will be better than ever after we're through all this. Well worth the wait. 

Saw that Disney is opening up Shanghai on May 11th. This is the test by which they'll learn what works and what doesn't.


----------



## wildernessDad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Something that was long unused and now is gone.  River Country from Bay Lake


We used to get the River Country / Discovery Island combo ticket and hit both in one day.


----------



## wildernessDad

Hello, fellow groupies.  Is anybody making plans to go to WDW during WDW's 50th Anniversary on October 1, 2021?  We're going to be there, hopefully.  Debating on how many nights.


----------



## TCRAIG

wildernessDad said:


> Hello, fellow groupies.  Is anybody making plans to go to WDW during WDW's 50th Anniversary on October 1, 2021?  We're going to be there, hopefully.  Debating on how many nights.


I wasn’t - but now - with so many 2020 points I can bank into 2021 - I figure why not!  See ya there!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> Hello, fellow groupies.  Is anybody making plans to go to WDW during WDW's 50th Anniversary on October 1, 2021?  We're going to be there, hopefully.  Debating on how many nights.



That was the plan - hope that it's still able to happen!


----------



## sleepydog25

Out on one of our sanity-saving walks yesterday with *Luv* (on one of our rare nice days the past few weeks), and the thought occurred to us that a lot more people are likely to become familiar with the Poly bungalows and Copper Creek GVs & cabins in the coming two years--all those surplus points and not enough inventory with all the cancellations and banking. 

For those of you in the path of the next polar vortex storm, batten down the hatches and be safe.


----------



## Corinne

Greetings Groupies!

As I type this I’m looking at the snow that’s falling.  my friend texted this to me this morning....


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> Greetings Groupies!
> 
> As I type this I’m looking at the snow that’s falling.  my friend texted this to me this morning....
> View attachment 493769



I'm happy to be on the west coast right now!  80+ degrees finally.  But not to get too excited it's supposed to be high's in the 50's early next week.  

I just sent you a PM about the facemasks I had purchased.


----------



## twinklebug

I'm so envious of all the warm weather... 80s in FL, LA and CA... sigh. How'd we get stuck in this polar vortex? I don't recall ordering one for delivery and if I did the delivery guy never finds the house.

How many groupies are breaking quarantine to go see our moms tomorrow? 
I'm on the edge...


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> I'm so envious of all the warm weather... 80s in FL, LA and CA... sigh. How'd we get stuck in this polar vortex? I don't recall ordering one for delivery and if I did the delivery guy never finds the house.
> 
> How many groupies are breaking quarantine to go see our moms tomorrow?
> I'm on the edge...


No. Of course, part of that has to do with the fact she lives 1,020 miles away. * Luv* and I got out today, walking a brisk 1.25 miles on a 50-degree day. . .with winds pushing that into the low 40s. We needed a few groceries, so ventured out to a local farm-to-market place where we had pre-ordered duck eggs and two bags of greens. All we had to do was open the cooler and take our order. We did stop at a Kroger, but we buttoned up with masks, wipes, and sanitizer. I recovered all the plants again for the second night in a row freeze. This is May, correct? 

I will say, Groupies, that all things considered, *Luv* and I are fortunate: we have each other; we have income; we have a secure home; and we have friends, including this marvelous group. So many have so much less. 

*Happy Mother's Day!! *to all the Groupie moms out there (albeit a few hours early)!!


----------



## Lakegirl

twinklebug said:


> I'm so envious of all the warm weather... 80s in FL, LA and CA... sigh. How'd we get stuck in this polar vortex? I don't recall ordering one for delivery and if I did the delivery guy never finds the house.
> 
> How many groupies are breaking quarantine to go see our moms tomorrow?
> I'm on the edge...


I say go while you can. Life is too short.  Keep you distance but you will still get to see her beautiful face.


----------



## Lakegirl

Happy Mother’s Day to everyone.


----------



## Corinne

My mom is in assisted living and they have not allowed visitors for two months,  and do not want residents to leave. We will have a Zoom visit with her, but will also drive over to her and drop off her gift and chat with her on the phone while standing out by her window. That we turn a corner here soon.


----------



## bluecastle

I wish I could go see my mom, but she's in a locked down nursing facility. I'd also love to see my daughter on her first Mother's Day, but we are still keeping our distance until it gets warmer and we can try an outside visit. 
I wish all the moms and surrogate moms here, (like teachers, favorite aunts, daycare providers, etc.), a happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Granny

​A very happy Mother's Day to all Groupie ladies who are Moms, Grandmothers, Aunts and any other women who love and nurture the children of this world!​​


----------



## Corinne

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm happy to be on the west coast right now!  80+ degrees finally.  But not to get too excited it's supposed to be high's in the 50's early next week.
> 
> I just sent you a PM about the facemasks I had purchased.


 enjoy that 80+ weather Kathy!  
Saw your PM, thanks again!


----------



## Corinne




----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> View attachment 494046
> 
> ​A very happy Mother's Day to all Groupie ladies who are Moms, Grandmothers, Aunts and any other women who love and nurture the children of this world!​​



We're celebrating my becoming a Great Auntie for the 4th time!  A little girl for my nephew and his wife born last night.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> We're celebrating my becoming a Great Auntie for the 4th time!  A little girl for my nephew and his wife born last night.



I'm sure you make a great Great Auntie! Congrats to the family!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Mothers Day to all the groupie Moms, and what a wonderful group of them we have!!

Sleepy, we too had a frost last night and had too cover 35 plants.  Its a struggle rounding up that many buckets

We canceled our anniversary trip to England and France.  Liz aka sechem32, our travel agent, is working on getting our refunds, etc.  I feel bad for her as her business is really in dire straits right now, fortunately though, its part time, so not totally relying on it, having a full time time job,but still, after all that leg work to just come up empty.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Happy Mother's Day everyone!!  Thank you all so much for your positive thoughts and prayers.  Looks like it was a benign tumor thank goodness.  He will still have to have surgery for his enlarged pituitary gland though.  He may have a chance to come home tomorrow.  Will have to go back for the other surgery though.    Hubby thinks we still may be able to take our trip next spring.  I sure hope so.  These past three years have been really rough and it would be so nice to escape reality if only for a bit.  Love you all!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Sleepy, we too had a frost last night and had too cover 35 plants.  Its a struggle rounding up that many buckets


So, high 50s today but winds in the 20-25 mph range, gusting to 30 mph. That will go through the night negating the need for frost warnings but keeping windchills low. By Monday night, winds will have died but the cold will still be here, so facing yet another night of frost warnings. I just don't think all my plants will survive. First world problems to be sure but aggravating, nonetheless. We got out for a chilly walk yesterday and with the winds higher today, we stayed in. I'm thankful for the sun but really hate not getting out and working in the yard or something of the sort. I feel as though we've been in some sort of Groundhog Day movie situation the past two months.


----------



## jimmytammy

*KAT*, Congratulations on becoming an Auntie again!!
*DLI*, Awesome News!!  Praying all continues to go well and that trip happens
*Sleepy*, hoping the weather man is right for our area and those warmer temps for alter this week aren't just a teaser


----------



## Granny

Well, we went ahead and cancelled our September trip to WDW.  Originally it was a May trip, and we pushed it back to September when all the coronavirus stuff started.    We had borrowed all the points from our following year UY, and they were set to expire on October 1.   We decided to cancel the trip, and fully expected that we would lose the 227 points to expiration.

The CM at Member Services couldn't have been any nicer.   When I called, she said no problem and they would "unborrow" the points.  I was actually surprised since WDW will certainly be open by September, so I didn't expect any bending of the rules.  But she just put me on hold for a couple of minutes, came back on and told me that I was good to go.  And I immediately viewed the points returned to their original Use Year.

So now I have a lot of points for next year, as so many members will have.  As Sleepy (@sleepydog25 ) indicated, we may have to look into a cabin stay next year!  

In the midst of all this mess, the "magic" of Disney was truly a blessing.   I would not have complained if I had lost my points, but I am truly appreciative of Disney allowing this unborrowing of points when they really didn't have to.


----------



## DVC Jen

twinklebug said:


> How many groupies are breaking quarantine to go see our moms tomorrow?
> I'm on the edge...



Our youngest came home yesterday. She is staying until tomorrow evening. I have missed her sooo much.  Grabbed a hold of her and had a very hard time letting go.  There may or may not have been tears on my part.


----------



## DVC Jen

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Happy Mother's Day everyone!!  Thank you all so much for your positive thoughts and prayers.  Looks like it was a benign tumor thank goodness.  He will still have to have surgery for his enlarged pituitary gland though.  He may have a chance to come home tomorrow.  Will have to go back for the other surgery though.    Hubby thinks we still may be able to take our trip next spring.  I sure hope so.  These past three years have been really rough and it would be so nice to escape reality if only for a bit.  Love you all!



That is wonderful news.  All the best for the surgery.  Fingers crossed he is back home and feeling much better soon.


----------



## TCRAIG

We’re keeping our Sept trip but the main purpose is to see Jerry’s beloved TarHeels play football in Orlando - if that doesn’t happen - we may cancel as well - hope we get a very understanding CM like you got Granny but if not - only about 70 borrowed points that will expire.


----------



## Corinne

We have not canceled our September trip yet. We are supposed to spend 5 days there with our older son and his wife, and then the 4 of us are hoping to head to Sarasota for 4 days. The airfare and hotel in Sarasota can easily be  canceled, WDW, not so sure. Yesterday I suggested a possibility could be spending the 5 days at the BCV, no parks. But we’ll see.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Well, we went ahead and cancelled our September trip to WDW.  Originally it was a May trip, and we pushed it back to September when all the coronavirus stuff started.    We had borrowed all the points from our following year UY, and they were set to expire on October 1.   We decided to cancel the trip, and fully expected that we would lose the 227 points to expiration.
> 
> The CM at Member Services couldn't have been any nicer.   When I called, she said no problem and they would "unborrow" the points.  I was actually surprised since WDW will certainly be open by September, so I didn't expect any bending of the rules.  But she just put me on hold for a couple of minutes, came back on and told me that I was good to go.  And I immediately viewed the points returned to their original Use Year.
> 
> So now I have a lot of points for next year, as so many members will have.  As Sleepy (@sleepydog25 ) indicated, we may have to look into a cabin stay next year!
> 
> In the midst of all this mess, the "magic" of Disney was truly a blessing.   I would not have complained if I had lost my points, but I am truly appreciative of Disney allowing this unborrowing of points when they really didn't have to.



Maybe we all could get a row of Cabins!   

Sorry about joining the club of lost trips.   Nice that you had borrowed and were able to get those placed back!  I'm currently trying to rent out my banked October points that came from our cancelled April trip.  So far no extension on those like the Apr and June UY's received although I understand that.  I suppose if things aren't opened up for 2-3 more months then banked Oct points may get looked at as well.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Well, we went ahead and cancelled our September trip to WDW.


Im glad all went well for you folks getting points back. I too feel the CMs have been really helpful in all this chaos.  WDW will still be there for us down the road.  Travel to and from may be the biggest difference for the future that I see.  Tammy read an article Forbes released(bear in mind, this was writers opinion and thoughts)about future air travel.  The writer mentioned airlines may require immunizations to fly. We shall see.



DVC Jen said:


> Our youngest came home yesterday. She is staying until tomorrow evening. I have missed her sooo much.  Grabbed a hold of her and had a very hard time letting go.  There may or may not have been tears on my part.


So glad you are getting to spend some quality time with her.  Tears of joy, that's a good thing



TCRAIG said:


> We’re keeping our Sept trip but the main purpose is to see Jerry’s beloved TarHeels play football in Orlando - if that doesn’t happen - we may cancel as well - hope we get a very understanding CM like you got Granny but if not - only about 70 borrowed points that will expire.



If things dont work out, you folks could always stay home and go see the WolfPack play.  I have met y'all, and I really do believe y'all would look good in Red



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Maybe we all could get a row of Cabins!


Great idea KAT!  Lets book now before they get gobbled up


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Im glad all went well for you folks getting points back. I too feel the CMs have been really helpful in all this chaos.  WDW will still be there for us down the road.  Travel to and from may be the biggest difference for the future that I see.  Tammy read an article Forbes released(bear in mind, this was writers opinion and thoughts)about future air travel.  The writer mentioned airlines may require immunizations to fly. We shall see.



I just read that Forbes article.  Everybody now seems to know what it will take to reopen and basically the consensus is to get shrink wrapped and sent along your way.    However you won't be let in anywhere so doesn't seem to be much of a point in going.  

(Has Forbes gotten that bad?  Or just need the clicks for advertising $$$'s?)


----------



## jimmytammy

As Tammy and I celebrate our 30th today, we reminisce back on the days past.  We have always taken the stand from our 1st to now that back in those early days we couldn’t afford to buy each other gifts so we agreed not too.  Rather we would save and go on weekend getaways

Not much has changed since 1990, except the getaways have gotten longer and maybe a bit more pricey, but it’s still what we like, not things but experiences.

Well, a surprise awaited me today after dinner when Tammy pulled out some cookies she made, but not just any cookies, but WDW inspired cookies.  These are from The Holiday Cookie Stroll at Epcot. She even used Ghiradelli  chocolate.  Let me just say, rich, chocolate goodness and heavenly tasting

Below is the proof. BTW this was after my 2nd one


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> As Tammy and I celebrate our 30th today, we reminisce back on the days past.  We have always taken the stand from our 1st to now that back in those early days we couldn’t afford to buy each other gifts so we agreed not too.  Rather we would save and go on weekend getaways
> 
> Not much has changed since 1990, except the getaways have gotten longer and maybe a bit more pricey, but it’s still what we like, not things but experiences.
> 
> Well, a surprise awaited me today after dinner when Tammy pulled out some cookies she made, but not just any cookies, but WDW inspired cookies.  These are from The Holiday Cookie Stroll at Epcot. She even used Ghiradelli  chocolate.  Let me just say, rich, chocolate goodness and heavenly tasting
> 
> Below is the proof. BTW this was after my 2nd oneView attachment 494438



Happy Anniversary Jimmy and Tammy!!!  
Those cookies look delicious!


----------



## Starwind

Happy Anniversary !


----------



## bluecastle

Happy 30th! Those cookies look soooo good!
Our 2022 trip is planned as our granddaughter's first WDW trip, but it will also be our 40th anniversary that May. I am really hoping things will be whatever the new normal is by then. I can't say "back" to normal anymore because I don't think that's possible, just like there was a new normal post 9/11. OK.  Gotta cheer this post up with a photo from our 2014 trip when my DD got engaged at the Wishing Well.  The people across the water cheered!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> As Tammy and I celebrate our 30th today, we reminisce back on the days past.  We have always taken the stand from our 1st to now that back in those early days we couldn’t afford to buy each other gifts so we agreed not too.  Rather we would save and go on weekend getaways
> 
> Not much has changed since 1990, except the getaways have gotten longer and maybe a bit more pricey, but it’s still what we like, not things but experiences.
> 
> Well, a surprise awaited me today after dinner when Tammy pulled out some cookies she made, but not just any cookies, but WDW inspired cookies.  These are from The Holiday Cookie Stroll at Epcot. She even used Ghiradelli  chocolate.  Let me just say, rich, chocolate goodness and heavenly tasting
> 
> Below is the proof. BTW this was after my 2nd oneView attachment 494438


Hope you had a wonderful anniversary!


----------



## Corinne

Happy 30th you two love birds!


----------



## DVC Jen

jimmytammy said:


> As Tammy and I celebrate our 30th today, we reminisce back on the days past.  We have always taken the stand from our 1st to now that back in those early days we couldn’t afford to buy each other gifts so we agreed not too.  Rather we would save and go on weekend getaways
> 
> 
> Happy anniversary


----------



## jimmytammy

Aww, thanks folks for the Anniversary well wishes!  Y'all are the best!!


----------



## twinklebug

Happy Anniversary Jimmy & Tammy!

Please forgive my tardiness


----------



## Granny

Happy Anniversary to Jimmy & Tammy!


----------



## bluecastle




----------



## jimmytammy

Thank you folks for the continued well wishes!  Its been an awesome 30 years


----------



## Corinne

Stealing Granny’s idea....I have this On my desk at home.....it is from our 30th where we celebrated Club Level at our Lodge!


----------



## twokats

Jimmy, sorry I missed the anniversary, but I hope you two had a great one.
My 36th is coming, but unsure what we will do to celebrate.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey Groupies!  Hope you are all having a great Saturday.  Sitting here trying to figure out when I wanna try to get to DW next year.  It's hard enough planning normally but now I'm wondering how all the stuff we are going through now will effect things and what I need to take into account for it.


----------



## MJ NH

I was booked the last week of Jan of 2021.  It is my preferred time to go. It breaks up my winter so well. I changed it to the last week of Feb 2021 hoping things will be more normal but still get a winter break.


----------



## TCRAIG

I’m going to try and schedule 2021 just like ‘normal’ even though - like after 911 - it may be no longer quite the same.


----------



## Granny

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey Groupies!  Hope you are all having a great Saturday.  Sitting here trying to figure out when I wanna try to get to DW next year.  It's hard enough planning normally but now I'm wondering how all the stuff we are going through now will effect things and what I need to take into account for it.





MJ NH said:


> I was booked the last week of Jan of 2021.  It is my preferred time to go. It breaks up my winter so well. I changed it to the last week of Feb 2021 hoping things will be more normal but still get a winter break.





TCRAIG said:


> I’m going to try and schedule 2021 just like ‘normal’ even though - like after 911 - it may be no longer quite the same.



Planning for WDW is indeed a chancy thing at this point.  Even if it is open, what will it look like?  How will this pandemic affect things in the long term?

For next year I think I'm looking at the second half of the year to book something.  I think the game changer will be a widely available vaccine, and most "experts" indicate that getting one of those in the next 12-18 months is wildly optimistic.  Still, with the amount of time & energy going into the research, and the fact that it is global (so all countries are working on a vaccine) leads me to hope that we'll see something by the end of next summer.

So at this point all we can really do is plan, and decide for ourselves what we are willing to put up with once we go such as masks, diminished park capacities, etc.

We have a December trip planned for this year, and we are hanging on to that.  We figure that even if things are nowhere near back to normal, we can still have an enjoyable trip with the decorations at WDW.  

WDW trip planning is going to be a challenge for the next couple of years, to be sure.  Add into this the fact that there will be many more points than available villas, and it is going to be rough.   Look for "reservation walking" to become much more commonplace.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny what is reservation walking?


----------



## Granny

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Granny what is reservation walking?



That is the practice of booking a trip for days prior to a trip, and then adjusting ("walking") the reservation.  Let's say that you want October 15-22...and you find availability at the resort and type of accommodation you want on September 22-29 at the 11 month window.  You book the September 22-29 trip.  Then each day or so, you add days at the end (before the 11 month window for others) and drop the same number of days from the beginning.  You do this every day or so until you end up with October 15-22.  Basically, it allows you to book days with an advantage even over other home resort owners since you are adding days that they may not be able to book yet.  

Some have reported that this is becoming more prevalent with online booking since you don't have to call MS to modify reservations anymore.  

This method is because of the change Disney made several years ago that you can book 11 months from the check-in date as opposed to 11 months from the check-out date.  The old system beater was the day-by-day strategy of booking.  The "walking" is simply the new system beating technique.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> That is the practice of booking a trip for days prior to a trip, and then adjusting ("walking") the reservation.  Let's say that you want October 15-22...and you find availability at the resort and type of accommodation you want on September 22-29 at the 11 month window.  You book the September 22-29 trip.  Then each day or so, you add days at the end (before the 11 month window for others) and drop the same number of days from the beginning.  You do this every day or so until you end up with October 15-22.  Basically, it allows you to book days with an advantage even over other home resort owners since you are adding days that they may not be able to book yet.
> 
> Some have reported that this is becoming more prevalent with online booking since you don't have to call MS to modify reservations anymore.
> 
> This method is because of the change Disney made several years ago that you can book 11 months from the check-in date as opposed to 11 months from the check-out date.  The old system beater was the day-by-day strategy of booking.  The "walking" is simply the new system beating technique.


Oh that makes sense!  Thank you.


----------



## Lakegirl

Happy 30th Anniversary!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

We are like so many here, talking about WDW and trying to figure plans out.  I think we will wait it out and see what happens over time, and do some vacationing elsewhere for awhile, maybe thinking we will better suited to go to the places less traveled, staying in Air BnBs and such.  There are lots of places we want to go and others we want to re-visit that are less popular, so WDW will take a backseat for some time until the rules are relaxed a bit.


----------



## twinklebug

Saw this on the Humphrey's Forum for Fans of WL FB page. Adorable!


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> Saw this on the Humphrey's Forum for Fans of WL FB page. Adorable!



It's great to see the CM's maintaining their enthusiasm and sense of humor.   Thanks for sharing, Cindy.


----------



## TCRAIG

This video just made my day - thanks for posting!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Thanks for the video!


----------



## bluecastle




----------



## bobbiwoz

^ That‘s the BEST!


----------



## bluecastle

bobbiwoz said:


> ^ That‘s the BEST!


Thanks! I was so lucky we didn't rush off to AK on 1/3/20 and took the time to get some Christmas photos. That night they removed all evidence of Christmas!


----------



## jimmytammy

You know, seeing the videos like twinklebug posted of the folks at WCC, watching the Dapper Dans from home singing our favorites, and even catching the Mariachi Cobre guys who perform out by Mexico, makes me realize even more how special WDW is to me and my family.  We take so for granted sometimes that they will always be there, so we catch them another time, by passing to get to that meal, that ride the show, etc. 
Our most recent should have been trip in mar-apr, we vowed to slow down, take in what's in front of us rather than rushing to see or do something we had done 100 times before.  These folks are such talented folks, whether making us bust a side laughing at their antics, or making us tear up as they sing an emotional Disney inspired song, or so many more that catch our eyes and ears and create memories.  Its the CMs doing what they do best that make WDW so special.  And I for one miss em and cant wait to see em again, in better days ahead, when its safe to return


----------



## bluecastle

Totally agree with you jimmytammy. On this trip in January, it was just my DH and I celebrating my negative CT.  It was a leisurely trip, with FPs for our favorites, but mostly it was me taking pictures and my DH just enjoying watching me in my happy place. He talked me into planning this trip while I was going through radiation to give me something to look forward to and we were going no matter what the results of the scan were. I am so glad we went and for the mother-daughter trip I had in November 2018. Two perfect trips to recall when I get down. 
This bus driver and I really hit it off. We talked all the way from WL to AK! We reminisced about past attractions and what the bus trips were like before everything was pre-recorded. He loves interacting with guests and I think he was happy to find someone who loved it as much as he did.  (I am normally introverted, but at Disney I am talking and interacting all the time!)


----------



## sleepydog25

Morning, Groupies! After three straight days of rain (more than 2" each of those days for a total north of 6"), the sun is finally out. . .at least for a few hours before wrap-around clouds with some imbedded rain showers pop up this afternoon. We are going out for a walk--long walk--and a cup of Starbucks. You bet we will still practice social distancing and wear our masks and use hand sanitizer. It's just good to finally see temperatures out of the 40s and low 50s after 72 hours of such, and to feel sunshine on my face. 

Have a great weekend, gang!


----------



## jimmytammy

bluecastle
Thanks for sharing this.  I love reading posts like this and knowing the outcome was a good one.  And to have a bond with a CM with hopes to see them again someday.  I think God puts us in places to create relationships/bonds that are meant to last.  Much like our band of groupies here.  I will quote our beloved Ranger Stan as he told a few of us at a meet in the old Iron Spike Room many a year ago, “ I never thought I would be a groupie of anything in my life.”  I never did myself think I would be a groupie, but I sure am glad God put me in this one!


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy
Sure am glad to see the sun pop out in our neck o the woods too!
I recollect in my ol memory bank a story from a few yrs back
A coworker and his wife were in Dillon SC near South of the Border visiting relatives.  Apparently they encountered a fellow who reminded them of Carl in the movie Slingblade
Anywho, it was a day much like the past few we had when just like that, much like today, the sun popped out.  The fellow looked up and asked Rose, my coworkers wife in a most serious tone, “What’s dat bright light”
I’m just glad to see dat bright light !!


----------



## bluecastle

Some sunshine for y'all


----------



## bobbiwoz

Wow, here I am so happy that we have RAIN today!   We have had a week of blustery winds, which were drying out the vegetable gardens that we planted earlier in the month in more normal weather!

Meanwhile, it seems the NJ shore is a very popular place to be, almost every parking space on our block is taking.  

Happy Memorial Weekend, Groupies!  Thank you all veterans for making this weekend possible.


----------



## bluecastle




----------



## Granny

I hope everyone is safe and healthy this Memorial Day weekend.  Prayers and remembrances to all who gave everything for us...


​


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> I hope everyone is safe and healthy this Memorial Day weekend.  Prayers and remembrances to all who gave everything for us...
> 
> 
> View attachment 496805​


A special nod to those who died in service during WWII. It was indeed a perilous time in the world, and they gave all to help not just the U.S. but to help all free people in all nations. A thought to remember during_ this_ time. . .


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Well it looks like we have things set for the end of January.  I'm excited but worried at the same time.  I hope things will be ok by then.  We bought someones points and will be staying at our other favorite resort the Boardwalk.  We didn't see anything for the Lodge but will be sure to visit.  AAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!  It's been so long since we have done this!!!!!  It will be my daughter and I for sure.  A long planned mother/daughter trip.  My sister and niece may possibly go too but we aren't sure yet.  And it will be my birthday while we are there!!  Ok Allison, calm down.  LOL  BTW we haven't been to WDW in 6 years so I would welcome any advice on anything that is new since then.


----------



## Granny

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Well it looks like we have things set for the end of January.  I'm excited but worried at the same time.  I hope things will be ok by then.  BTW we haven't been to WDW in 6 years so I would welcome any advice on anything that is new since then.



I think you will be okay for January.  We have a December reservation and I think that will be okay too.  With whatever the new normal is, of course.  I wouldn't worry for 8 months about your reservation...just enjoy the planning for your special mother/daughter trip!  



> BTW we haven't been to WDW in 6 years so I would welcome any advice on anything that is new since then.



Six years, huh?  So since 2014?  Wow, you will see a ton of changes.  Start with a visit to the Wilderness Lodge campus and enjoy a drink at Geyser Point on the shore of Bay Lake.  

DHS has seen the most dramatic changes with two new lands (Star Wars and Toy Story Land) and accompanying attractions.  Great Movie Ride has been replaced with a new Mickey/Minnie attraction.   Also look for changes there such as no more American Idol contests, Backlot Tour and Stunt Car spectacular, among other things.  

Animal Kingdom's biggest change is Pandora the land of Avatar in what used to be Camp Minnie-Mickey.  Also there is a night time light show/music called Rivers of Light.

Magic Kingdom has a new fireworks spectacular at the end of the evening and the Tron ride is under construction near Space Mountain.   The Seven Dwarfs Mine Train opened in 2014 so I don't know if you have seen that yet.

EPCOT Future World will be unrecognizable as they basically seem to be blowing up everything except Spaceship Earth.  You can read more here...  EPCOT Plans .    Also, the Norway boat ride has been replaced by a "Frozen" boat ride, and they are adding attractions at France and England pavillions.  

And that doesn't even include the amazing transformation of Downtown Disney to Disney Springs.  The Market Place area is mostly the same but the rest of Disney Springs is pretty much newly redone.  

You will have an amazing trip....enjoy!


----------



## sleepydog25

Disney loving Iowan said:


> BTW we haven't been to WDW in 6 years so I would welcome any advice on anything that is new since then.


*Granny* did a great job of filling you in on the updates since your last trip. So many changes: some for better, some not so much. If you do get over to the Lodge, you won't recognize the place. The main lobby and Lodge itself look almost the same (new covered outdoor seating for Roaring Fork and kids splash area are both relatively new); however, the new cabins on the north and south side of the Lodge might make your jaw drop. They are beautiful, as is Geyser Point which sits where the old beach area was. Gone, unfortunately, is the beach, the Hidden Springs pool, and the nature trail that meandered off behind the bike shop. Currently, the paved bike path to FW is also closed as work proceeds with the newest resort, Reflections. 

The main change you will see at Boardwalk is the big, honking Skyliner that drops off passengers at the International Gate to Epcot. It also heads over to DHS (among other destinations), so you will likely be able to use that while there. And, as *Granny* also mentioned, Disney Springs is wa-a-a-y different now, and we like it. Plenty of new spots to eat, feels more upscale, and seems roomier somehow. 

Have a good trip!


----------



## twokats

Wishing all the groupies a Happy Memorial Day.  Very rainy here in TX.  Will be all week, we have had a bit of rain lately and hopefully by Thursday we will have a break.  We are slowly coming back to life here in our area.  Our county has been very light in virus cases in comparison to Dallas or even Rockwall counties around us.  Last I looked we were at 65 with just a few deaths.

My husband and I will be celebrating our 36th wedding anniversary tomorrow.  No big plans, maybe someday we can do another Disney anniversary cruise.  We will be in WDW and a Dream cruise the end of October and the first week of November.  It will be interesting to see how things are in the fall.  Kati is counting the days.  Her work at Texas Lions Camp was cancelled for this summer because of the virus.  This would have been her 15th year of being a counselor for them.  So now she is counting down til next summer.

As said I hope all groupies have a good summer and stay well!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Thank you Granny and Sleepydog!  I have been seeing some of the changes by following the Dis or Allears but seeing all you guys wrote geez there is so much.  Can't wait to see all the changes at the Lodge.  Wow.  I don't think I'll recognize it.  I'll have to try to remember all I need to do as far as the magic bands, reservations and all of that stuff.  Been so long I don't remember everything.  I used to feel like I was kind of an expert now I feel like a newbie.  LOL


----------



## bluecastle

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Thank you Granny and Sleepydog!  I have been seeing some of the changes by following the Dis or Allears but seeing all you guys wrote geez there is so much.  Can't wait to see all the changes at the Lodge.  Wow.  I don't think I'll recognize it.  I'll have to try to remember all I need to do as far as the magic bands, reservations and all of that stuff.  Been so long I don't remember everything.  I used to feel like I was kind of an expert now I feel like a newbie.  LOL


Happy Planning!
Another big change is the way you buy tickets. They are dated and there are very specific rules about them. I found this thread helpful:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/tickets-how-to-upgrade.3570721/unread
 There have also been changes in the FastPass system and I found mesaboy2's thread very helpful.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-frequently-asked-questions.3491680/unread


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Thank you Bluecastle!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Happy Anniversary twokats!


----------



## twinklebug

Happy Anniversary Kathy! (@twokats)


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Happy Anniversary Twokats!!!!


----------



## Granny

*Kathy...hope you had a special day!*​


----------



## TCRAIG

Happy Anniversary to all us May couples!


----------



## twinklebug

TCRAIG said:


> Happy Anniversary to all us May couples!


Happy Anniversary TCraig!


----------



## twokats

Thank y'all.  
And right back at you TCraig!


----------



## Granny

So, now that it looks like Disney will be opening two parks (MK & AK) on July 11 and the other two on July 15, does that impact anyone's trip plans?

Interesting that Disney will wait a full month until after Sea World opens, and more than a month after Universal.  I'm thinking they will let the other theme park competitors stub their toes and learn from their mistakes.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> So, now that it looks like Disney will be opening two parks (MK & AK) on July 11 and the other two on July 15, does that impact anyone's trip plans?
> 
> Interesting that Disney will wait a full month until after Sea World opens, and more than a month after Universal.  I'm thinking they will let the other theme park competitors stub their toes and learn from their mistakes.


Yet, still no information on VB and HHI resorts. We're due to head to HHI in a little over two weeks, and we're fine with renting VRBO. . .but we need to know one way or the other. We don't want to wait another week while all our VRBOs are gobbled up.


----------



## TCRAIG

And nothing about any resort opening dates


----------



## bobbiwoz

June Anniversary couples, we are next!!


----------



## Starwind

TCRAIG said:


> And nothing about any resort opening dates



They do, at the top of the WDW website they state:

QUOTE


Walt Disney World Resort Temporary Closures and Important InformationWalt Disney World Resort Temporary Closures and Important Information
• Pending approval from government officials, the phased reopening plans we submitted calls for Walt Disney World theme parks and Disney Resort hotels to open beginning *July 11* for Magic Kingdom Park and Disney’s Animal Kingdom followed by EPCOT and Disney’s Hollywood Studios on *July 15*.
• Additionally, Disney Vacation Club properties at Walt Disney World and Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground will begin to reopen to Members and Guests on *June 22*. Disney Vacation Club properties in Vero Beach, Florida, and Hilton Head, South Carolina, will open on *June 15*. Disney Springs has begun a phased reopening. Upon reopening, theme parks, Disney Resort Hotels, restaurants and other offerings may be modified, limited in capacity and subject to availability or closure.


END QUOTE


----------



## sleepydog25

Here's a link to the official DisneyParks blog: https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-theme-parks-resort-hotels-and-disney-stores/

It says the same as what *Starwind* posted above. 

We were due to check in on 14 June, but since I couldn't even get through to Member Services (nothing but a fast busy signal which, of course, means they're swamped), and since they're not currently offering the chat option, AND since no one at HHI is answering phones or emails, we opted to modify our reservation. We now arrive on 15 June and check out on the original date. We may opt to do a 2-day VRBO on either end of that trip just to extend our stay. So, for now, it seems we'll be staying at HHI on the first night they are officially open after shutting down for the virus. We'll be fairly certain the rooms will be clean.


----------



## TCRAIG

Thank you all!


----------



## Starwind

Thought I would check in with the Groupies.

Two weeks ago here we had snow and set a cold record for May. This week we are setting multiple new high records for May. Today it is hotter than Orlando (both actual and after humidex) !! Our high with the humidex today will be 40 C / 104 F. I kid you not.

Oh ! And last week we also set a record for lowest humidity ever recorded in this city since they started keeping records in 1952 -- some weird weather mass basically made us like a desert with 11-12 % humidity [let me tell you - it was glorious !! I could only wish that all of summer would feel like that; perfect temp perfect humidity]. That has changed as we were slammed up to summer humidity this week and are getting heat index warnings all week as a result. We installed our new replacement dehumidifier yesterday  . Mother Nature is clearly on vacation somewhere else.

We are all doing well.

We are continuing to plan our DCL Alaska cruise for next summer, optimistic that it will happen but realistic that in the end we may have to cancel if there isn't a vaccine yet. But we are planning as if it is going forward. We actually have two dates booked and haven't yet decided which we will keep -- we booked one initially and then decided to use the rest of the place holders from our B2B2B to book a second date later in the season hedging it would have a better chance of being a go. Now for several other reasons we are thinking the later one may be better anyway (eg get to do Breakfast With the Bears in Vancouver pre-cruise  ). So still deciding... If anyone had thoughts on DCL Alaska cruising May vs August I'd be interested in hearing them !

Hope the rest of the Groupies are doing well and that Mother Nature is doing her job a little bit better with you !!

SW


----------



## sleepydog25

Starwind said:


> Thought I would check in with the Groupies.
> 
> Two weeks ago here we had snow and set a cold record for May. This week we are setting multiple new high records for May. Today it is hotter than Orlando (both actual and after humidex) !! Our high with the humidex today will be 40 C / 104 F. I kid you not.
> 
> Oh ! And last week we also set a record for lowest humidity ever recorded in this city since they started keeping records in 1952 -- some weird weather mass basically made us like a desert with 11-12 % humidity [let me tell you - it was glorious !! I could only wish that all of summer would feel like that; perfect temp perfect humidity]. That has changed as we were slammed up to summer humidity this week and are getting heat index warnings all week as a result. We installed our new replacement dehumidifier yesterday  . Mother Nature is clearly on vacation somewhere else.
> 
> We are all doing well.
> 
> We are continuing to plan our DCL Alaska cruise for next summer, optimistic that it will happen but realistic that in the end we may have to cancel if there isn't a vaccine yet. But we are planning as if it is going forward. We actually have two dates booked and haven't yet decided which we will keep -- we booked one initially and then decided to use the rest of the place holders from our B2B2B to book a second date later in the season hedging it would have a better chance of being a go. Now for several other reasons we are thinking the later one may be better anyway (eg get to do Breakfast With the Bears in Vancouver pre-cruise  ). So still deciding... If anyone had thoughts on DCL Alaska cruising May vs August I'd be interested in hearing them !
> 
> Hope the rest of the Groupies are doing well and that Mother Nature is doing her job a little bit better with you !!
> 
> SW


So, you sent us the crappy weather.  We had 6"+ rain a few days ago, and now the remnants of the latest tropical depression that popped up over SC is hitting us tonight through tomorrow with another 2" or more. Some places near us had over 11" during the last rain event. We are also sitting 10-15 degrees cooler than normal over the last several weeks with an exception day here and there.

As for DCL, I lived in Alaska for four years, and obviously while weather patterns for any given time are unpredictable, I will say that as a general rule, weather in Alaska is slightly better in August than in May. In May, the last vestiges of "sprinter" (my term for winter and spring combined) are going away, while in August, there are generally more warmer, nicer days left to come. Plus, in May, all the flowers, shrubs, etc. aren't yet in full bloom, and AK in the summer can shock you with how much color there is with various flora. That will still be around in August. Just my 2 cents' worth.


----------



## Lakegirl

We are set to go to VGF for August 17th-26th.  I was wondering how Disney would proceed and am happy they seem to care about their DVC members.  I know part of it is because they have to but I will still take it and see the positive in it.


----------



## Corinne

sleepydog25 said:


> The main change you will see at Boardwalk is the big, honking Skyliner that drops off passengers at the International Gate to Epcot. It also heads over to DHS (among other destinations), so you will likely be able to use that while there.
> 
> Have a good trip!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey All
just checking in
We were with out internet from Saturday until last night.  Got some catching up to do.


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy said:


> Hey All
> just checking in
> We were with out internet from Saturday until last night.  Got some catching up to do.


Welcome back!


----------



## Corinne

Trying to contact Member Services this AM....the line has been busy for hours! I can honestly say I’ve never gotten a busy signal before. Do you think members are trying to cancel, or book?


----------



## rkstocke5609

Hi Groupies, just checking in.  Yep, Minneapolis is burning.  The officer will likely get 40 years, but the riots last night were ugly.  Even saw looters steal stuff from a person in a disability scooter on video.  Protests I support, but when they turn into riots I have zero tolerance.

Is anybody going this summer and going to get heatstroke wearing a mask in the Florida heat?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey all!  I was talking with Stopher earlier and we talked about the meet up we had at the Whispering Canyon Cafe way back in December of 2011.  He had some pictures and he said I could share them on here.  If you are in the picture maybe you can comment and say who you are.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

In the top picture I am second from the left in the front and my husband is second from the left in the back.  In the middle picture that is Stopher on the right.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey all!  I was talking with Stopher earlier and we talked about the meet up we had at the Whispering Canyon Cafe way back in December of 2011.  He had some pictures and he said I could share them on here.  If you are in the picture maybe you can comment and say who you are.  View attachment 497610View attachment 497611View attachment 497612



I recognize several of those faces!!  None are mine however.


----------



## TCRAIG

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey all!  I was talking with Stopher earlier and we talked about the meet up we had at the Whispering Canyon Cafe way back in December of 2011.  He had some pictures and he said I could share them on here.  If you are in the picture maybe you can comment and say who you are.  View attachment 497610View attachment 497611View attachment 497612


AWESOME!


----------



## TCRAIG

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I recognize several of those faces!!  None are mine however.





Corinne said:


> Trying to contact Member Services this AM....the line has been busy for hours! I can honestly say I’ve never gotten a busy signal before. Do you think members are trying to cancel, or book?


Same here - been trying for 2 days - still getting a busy signal...


----------



## Corinne

Officially canceled our September trip. I don’t believe we have ever had so many points available!


----------



## Corinne

TCRAIG said:


> Same here - been trying for 2 days - still getting a busy signal...



Right after I posted, I did get through, and waited 42 minutes to speak with someone....the automated message estimated a 40 minute wait. I didn’t mind waiting since I was able to continue working while I waited.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> Right after I posted, I did get through, and waited 42 minutes to speak with someone....the automated message estimated a 40 minute wait. I didn’t mind waiting since I was able to continue working while I waited.



I called twice today.  Wait time the second round was double what they estimated.   I'm exhausted and going to pour a glass of wine.


----------



## TCRAIG

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I called twice today.  Wait time the second round was double what they estimated.   I'm exhausted and going to pour a glass of wine.


I still haven’t been able to get thru - will try again tomorrow


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

TCRAIG said:


> I still haven’t been able to get thru - will try again tomorrow



I redialed a lot.  Then took a break and dialed again.  It was kind of surprising when it went thru!  And then the messages came so slowly I wasn't certain I was still connected.


----------



## Starwind

sleepydog25 said:


> So, you sent us the crappy weather.  We had 6"+ rain a few days ago, and now the remnants of the latest tropical depression that popped up over SC is hitting us tonight through tomorrow with another 2" or more. Some places near us had over 11" during the last rain event. We are also sitting 10-15 degrees cooler than normal over the last several weeks with an exception day here and there.
> 
> As for DCL, I lived in Alaska for four years, and obviously while weather patterns for any given time are unpredictable, I will say that as a general rule, weather in Alaska is slightly better in August than in May. In May, the last vestiges of "sprinter" (my term for winter and spring combined) are going away, while in August, there are generally more warmer, nicer days left to come. Plus, in May, all the flowers, shrubs, etc. aren't yet in full bloom, and AK in the summer can shock you with how much color there is with various flora. That will still be around in August. Just my 2 cents' worth.



Sleepydog,

Thank you so much for our reply.

I don't think we are responsible for your tropical depression, being that we are north of you, but perhaps we scared Mother Nature south to come for a visit ;-) She's certainly been abdicating her responsibilities around here for a while. Within the next week we are going down to unseasonably cold temperatures again... *shaking head*

Thank you for the advice re: Alaska. I like your "sprinter" term and totally understand it. We are definitely leaning more and more toward August. I read what you said to my sister and her question for you is:
*
"what about the BUGS ?????????????????????????????"*

I believe she is particularly concerned about the biting variety as she is a human mosquito and black fly magnet (those are what we have around here; also ticks but we just avoid places that have ticks when possible as they carry Lyme here now) - if there are any around they WILL find her even if they ignore everyone else; and unfortunately she has an exaggerated reaction to their bites.

(itinerary: Sea, Dawes Glacier, Skagway, Juneau, Ketchikan, Sea)

SW


----------



## sleepydog25

Starwind said:


> Sleepydog,
> 
> Thank you so much for our reply.
> 
> I don't think we are responsible for your tropical depression, being that we are north of you, but perhaps we scared Mother Nature south to come for a visit ;-) She's certainly been abdicating her responsibilities around here for a while. Within the next week we are going down to unseasonably cold temperatures again... *shaking head*
> 
> Thank you for the advice re: Alaska. I like your "sprinter" term and totally understand it. We are definitely leaning more and more toward August. I read what you said to my sister and her question for you is:
> 
> *"what about the BUGS ?????????????????????????????"*
> 
> I believe she is particularly concerned about the biting variety as she is a human mosquito and black fly magnet (those are what we have around here; also ticks but we just avoid places that have ticks when possible as they carry Lyme here now) - if there are any around they WILL find her even if they ignore everyone else; and unfortunately she has an exaggerated reaction to their bites.
> 
> (itinerary: Sea, Dawes Glacier, Skagway, Juneau, Ketchikan, Sea)
> 
> SW


I need a scapegoat for the weather, and you're it, sister. Sorry.   

Bugs. I have lived in 10 states (including TX, LA, VA, and MD) and visited all but two states (VT and NH), and I can unequivocally state that Alaska has the worst mosquito population of any of them. That being said, I wouldn't think you'll have any issues on board, certainly not while sailing. Now, at any given port if you get off the ship, you may encounter some, though generally they aren't bad in town or city streets. Now, if you plan any excursions that take you outside city limits into more natural areas, then I'd wear repellent. Unless you enter an area likely to have swarms of them--bogs, wet zones, etc.--you should be okay. However, I suspect the actual vendors or companies running the excursions would be prepared for anything you face. If you only get off to walk around, say, Juneau, I don't think you'll have any issues. Once again, however, it wouldn't hurt to take some repellent and use a little of it. 

Here are a few examples regarding my suggestions above. If I walked around Anchorage during the summer, I rarely noticed any. Same with the smaller town center of Eagle River about 10 minutes outside of Anchorage. I lived in a subdivision that was less than a five-minute drive from the Eagle River town center, but when I mowed, I made sure to wear repellent as the mosquitoes were noticeable. About three miles from my house in the other direction is the Eagle River Nature Center where you can hike among other things. Around the small lake there, the mosquitoes could be dense. By and large, I don't believe you'll have an issue as, obviously, all the ports of call are on the water, and the prevailing breezes and suburban nature of the towns will push most of those biters farther inland. As for other bugs, no. The cold weather does a number on most of them, so you won't see much else I wouldn't think. Keep in mind, that on any given day, you might also need to be long pants and a jacket, so that will help, too.


----------



## Granny

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey all!  I was talking with Stopher earlier and we talked about the meet up we had at the Whispering Canyon Cafe way back in December of 2011.  He had some pictures and he said I could share them on here.  If you are in the picture maybe you can comment and say who you are.  View attachment 497610



My wife and I are the two farthest to the right in this picture.  Also in the picture I recognize Twokats, Princess Kati, Dizny Di and DiznyDad and Stopher.  Quite the gathering!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> I need a scapegoat for the weather, and you're it, sister. Sorry.
> 
> Bugs. I have lived in 10 states (including TX, LA, VA, and MD) and visited all but two states (VT and NH), and I can unequivocally state that Alaska has the worst mosquito population of any of them. That being said, I wouldn't think you'll have any issues on board, certainly not while sailing. Now, at any given port if you get off the ship, you may encounter some, though generally they aren't bad in town or city streets. Now, if you plan any excursions that take you outside city limits into more natural areas, then I'd wear repellent. Unless you enter an area likely to have swarms of them--bogs, wet zones, etc.--you should be okay. However, I suspect the actual vendors or companies running the excursions would be prepared for anything you face. If you only get off to walk around, say, Juneau, I don't think you'll have any issues. Once again, however, it wouldn't hurt to take some repellent and use a little of it.
> 
> Here are a few examples regarding my suggestions above. If I walked around Anchorage during the summer, I rarely noticed any. Same with the smaller town center of Eagle River about 10 minutes outside of Anchorage. I lived in a subdivision that was less than a five-minute drive from the Eagle River town center, but when I mowed, I made sure to wear repellent as the mosquitoes were noticeable. About three miles from my house in the other direction is the Eagle River Nature Center where you can hike among other things. Around the small lake there, the mosquitoes could be dense. By and large, I don't believe you'll have an issue as, obviously, all the ports of call are on the water, and the prevailing breezes and suburban nature of the towns will push most of those biters farther inland. As for other bugs, no. The cold weather does a number on most of them, so you won't see much else I wouldn't think. Keep in mind, that on any given day, you might also need to be long pants and a jacket, so that will help, too.



Come visit MN again Sleepy and walk thru a nice field of tall grass (or mow it) at dusk and we'll talk about mosquitos comparisons again.  

I agree that onboard and in the cities there won't be much or any issues with bugs.  Get out into some wild areas and have some spray and long sleeves and pants to be more comfortable.  Only been to Alaska twice - once on land and once a cruise with shore excursions.  Once in late May (the cruise) and once in July and we didn't have any problems with the bugs but either weren't out in the woods at night or when we were at Denali it was cold, even in July.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Come visit MN again Sleepy and walk thru a nice field of tall grass (or mow it) at dusk and we'll talk about mosquitos comparisons again.
> 
> I agree that onboard and in the cities there won't be much or any issues with bugs.  Get out into some wild areas and have some spray and long sleeves and pants to be more comfortable.  Only been to Alaska twice - once on land and once a cruise with shore excursions.  Once in late May (the cruise) and once in July and we didn't have any problems with the bugs but either weren't out in the woods at night or when we were at Denali it was cold, even in July.


Yeah, I would guess MN and AK would be very close in terms of mosquitoes as they share some similarities in geography--I was in MN often while stationed in ND. Agree that as long as you stay in more developed areas, the issue isn't bad. But, lordy, if you go off into the interior. . .


----------



## KAT4DISNEY




----------



## suse66

Hi Groupies!

I hope everyone is staying safe and well! I had a trip planned out for December in a super yummy 1 bedroom villa. Unfortunately with all the news out on how things are going to be with the reopening, I feel it is better to reschedule. We are still at a point here in Canada where we have to quarantine for two weeks if we leave the country. Borders are still closed and I am just not sure what is going to happen next. So I am going to err on the side of caution and look ahead to Christmas 2021.

In happy news, I am going to use my banked 2019 points(hopefully) for a super relaxing March Break at Hilton Head Island. It'll be fun to check out somewhere new and I know Disney will be as amazing as ever when I get back.

Take care everyone!


----------



## sleepydog25

suse66 said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> I hope everyone is staying safe and well! I had a trip planned out for December in a super yummy 1 bedroom villa. Unfortunately with all the news out on how things are going to be with the reopening, I feel it is better to reschedule. We are still at a point here in Canada where we have to quarantine for two weeks if we leave the country. Borders are still closed and I am just not sure what is going to happen next. So I am going to err on the side of caution and look ahead to Christmas 2021.
> 
> In happy news, I am going to use my banked 2019 points(hopefully) for a super relaxing March Break at Hilton Head Island. It'll be fun to check out somewhere new and I know Disney will be as amazing as ever when I get back.
> 
> Take care everyone!


Hey, *Suse*! Given the circumstances, I think you're smart to reschedule. Too much of the unknown gong on currently. 

As for HHI, you'll love it! Beautiful place, relaxing vibe, great restaurant scene, and you don't have to do al the planning like you do with a WDW trip. We'll be there in two weeks, in fact.


----------



## Starwind

sleepydog25 said:


> I need a scapegoat for the weather, and you're it, sister. Sorry.
> 
> Bugs. I have lived in 10 states (including TX, LA, VA, and MD) and visited all but two states (VT and NH), and I can unequivocally state that Alaska has the worst mosquito population of any of them. That being said, I wouldn't think you'll have any issues on board, certainly not while sailing. Now, at any given port if you get off the ship, you may encounter some, though generally they aren't bad in town or city streets. Now, if you plan any excursions that take you outside city limits into more natural areas, then I'd wear repellent. Unless you enter an area likely to have swarms of them--bogs, wet zones, etc.--you should be okay. However, I suspect the actual vendors or companies running the excursions would be prepared for anything you face. If you only get off to walk around, say, Juneau, I don't think you'll have any issues. Once again, however, it wouldn't hurt to take some repellent and use a little of it.
> 
> Here are a few examples regarding my suggestions above. If I walked around Anchorage during the summer, I rarely noticed any. Same with the smaller town center of Eagle River about 10 minutes outside of Anchorage. I lived in a subdivision that was less than a five-minute drive from the Eagle River town center, but when I mowed, I made sure to wear repellent as the mosquitoes were noticeable. About three miles from my house in the other direction is the Eagle River Nature Center where you can hike among other things. Around the small lake there, the mosquitoes could be dense. By and large, I don't believe you'll have an issue as, obviously, all the ports of call are on the water, and the prevailing breezes and suburban nature of the towns will push most of those biters farther inland. As for other bugs, no. The cold weather does a number on most of them, so you won't see much else I wouldn't think. Keep in mind, that on any given day, you might also need to be long pants and a jacket, so that will help, too.



Well we are used to "Blame Canada", to which as good Canadians we dutifully say, "Sorry".

Glad to know re: mosquitoes. We will keep them in mind and bring insect repellent in case it is needed. Thank you so much for your insight !!

I also figure we will be in pants and long sleeves/jacket most of the time anyway -- if not for the temperature then for sun protection, so that will help a fair bit [although as my sister well knows, they find her anyway!].

I certainly appreciate cold weather vs the bugs population. I spent several years living in TX and they have a lot of bugs and lots more harmful-to-humans ones than up here. My mantra is four real seasons is a good thing -- the cold kills the bugs [they can't even live here; and those that do hide in the winter] and puts the plants to sleep [good for pollen allergies]. Many people don't appreciate this until they've lived somewhere you have to shake your shoes out before you put them on to make sure some poisonous creature has not taken up temporary residence first.

SW


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> View attachment 497831


Thats NC's state bird also!  Who knew?  It used to be the cardinal, beautiful bird but, I think by default, and maybe the mosquitos ate all the cardinals, mosquito is now officially our state bird too


----------



## jimmytammy

Just in case anyone decides to skip WDW and opt for VB
Wear sunscreen under those masks


----------



## twokats

Granny said:


> My wife and I are the two farthest to the right in this picture.  Also in the picture I recognize Twokats, Princess Kati, Dizny Di and DiznyDad and Stopher.  Quite the gathering!


Yes, I am in the red top and my daughter Kati is standing between me and Mrs. Granny.  The last picture is Kati, me and my son Clay.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I love seeing Groupies pictures!  I hope it’s OK to show another.
May 2017


Tom and I are top row, cushion seat right side, and our FLfriends Bev and Tom are in chairs across from us.


----------



## TCRAIG

Finally got thru to MS after dialing dozens and dozens of times - then was on hold for over an hr and a half but I have my 1br at WLV for Sept3-10 - then onto HH thru the 13th - so excited!!!  I needed them to re-allocated points that I had booked online to make the best use of banked/borrowed and OTU pts plus they restored 23 borrowed points back to 2021 - can’t say enough about our MS - they’re the best!


----------



## Corinne

Glad to hear you got trough to Member Services Tricia, and you were able to get your reservations!


----------



## Granny

bobbiwoz said:


> I love seeing Groupies pictures!  I hope it’s OK to show another.
> May 2017
> 
> View attachment 498084
> Tom and I are top row, cushion seat right side, and our FLfriends Bev and Tom are in chairs across from us.




And I am on the left side in dark shirt with Mrs. Granny across from me.  Next to me is Dizny Dad with DiznyDi at the end of the table.  Good times!


----------



## ErinC

Hey groupies! Happy Sunday! Trying to do a little catching up on everyone. Who knew mosquitoes would be so bad in Alaska??? I thought the cold would kill them all off. They are a huge problem in southern Alabama. Our city even sends around a truck that sprays into neighborhoods to try to kill them. 
We didn't have any WDW plans on the books for the rest of this year. I made a reservation for Easter next year, but who knows?? It will be DD17's senior year of high school. My boss told me the other day that administration strongly feels like we will be teaching from home at some point again next year. I can't wrap my mind around that right now. I've been so good with this whole quarantine, but I'm just about ready to go stir crazy at this point. Thankfully we finished our school year on the 21st. I'll gladly eat any words that I ever said about being on online teacher when I retire. I'll be looking for my next occupation when I retire. I turned 50 on Thursday, so I guess it's time for me to figure out what I want to be when I grow up anyway.


----------



## sleepydog25

ErinC said:


> Hey groupies! Happy Sunday! Trying to do a little catching up on everyone. Who knew mosquitoes would be so bad in Alaska??? I thought the cold would kill them all off. They are a huge problem in southern Alabama. Our city even sends around a truck that sprays into neighborhoods to try to kill them.
> We didn't have any WDW plans on the books for the rest of this year. I made a reservation for Easter next year, but who knows?? It will be DD17's senior year of high school. My boss told me the other day that administration strongly feels like we will be teaching from home at some point again next year. I can't wrap my mind around that right now. I've been so good with this whole quarantine, but I'm just about ready to go stir crazy at this point. Thankfully we finished our school year on the 21st. I'll gladly eat any words that I ever said about being on online teacher when I retire. I'll be looking for my next occupation when I retire. I turned 50 on Thursday, so I guess it's time for me to figure out what I want to be when I grow up anyway.


Mosquitoes don't need warmth to survive, sadly, and there are so many bogs, ponds, and lakes in Alaska that they breed like crazy from late April through September. If you go to certain parts of the interior during the summer, you need to wear netting, pants, long-sleeve shirts, and gloves. They will literally nearly eat you alive. 

Heading to HHI on 15 June, we will be among the first wave of visitors to a DVC resort since the pandemic shut things down.  We were originally scheduled for 14 June but managed to modify to the 15th. However, we were also able to book the 14th as a separate night--we think it will be cancelled but has not been as of today. We'll keep everyone in the loop and report what we find when we go.


----------



## sleepydog25

Morning, Groupies! No activity on here for over 36 hours, so I will stop the slide down the page. No status changes for us in most areas--we're mostly staying in, straightening the house, and biding time until our trip to HHI. I hope all of you are well and focusing on better days in the coming month. 

Stay safe and be well, friends.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Hi everyone!  Yesterday was our 52nd wedding anniversary, and today is the 52nd anniversary of my College Graduation.  It was a very busy time!

We have cancelled our July 2-13 FL stay because we live in NJ AND would have to self quarantine to be in FL.  

SLEEPY, and all who are going soon, I wish you wonderful trips!  Our next stay will hopefully be in September, I am so ready to travel!


----------



## twinklebug

Question to our groupies, summer and fall travelers: Fly or drive? Why?

I'm up in the air in regards to our December stay. Two solid days of driving each way is not for me so I think we'll be flying, just ultra cautious and may need to buy N95 mask for myself. I recall trying to use one years back for painting and cussed it out as I could not breathe. Can you imagine studying years to become a doctor only to not be able to wear the equipment needed for the job?

Speaking of doctors... My daughter in law is graduating from her residency on Friday! We've been invited to attend via a zoom or zoom like ceremony. I'm so excited for her! I have no idea what gift is suiting both her quirky personality, the seriousness of the occasion and not add bulk for her and my son as they move. Any ideas? She loves Disney pins, plants and they have 2 dogs and a kitty.


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> Question to our groupies, summer and fall travelers: Fly or drive? Why?
> 
> I'm up in the air in regards to our December stay. Two solid days of driving each way is not for me so I think we'll be flying, just ultra cautious and may need to buy N95 mask for myself. I recall trying to use one years back for painting and cussed it out as I could not breathe. Can you imagine studying years to become a doctor only to not be able to wear the equipment needed for the job?



*Cindy*...we too have a December trip planned, and we go back and forth on this.  We have a Southwest Airline credit sitting there due to cancelling our May trip.  But I just don't know if we will want to fly.  For us, it is almost exactly 1,000 miles to Orlando so it is probably a 2 day car trip as well (though we used to power through it in one day).  At this point we are in the "wait and see" mode to see what is going on with COVID-19 at that point.  I'd much prefer to fly just to avoid spending a couple more days of my life driving.  

The downside to driving is that we need to take breaks and make pit stops.  And I'm not sure when I'll be comfortable using public restrooms again.  

But the truth is that the trip is 6 months away, so I can't get too worked up about it.  Things will work out, one way of the other.




> Speaking of doctors... My daughter in law is graduating from her residency on Friday! We've been invited to attend via a zoom or zoom like ceremony. I'm so excited for her! I have no idea what gift is suiting both her quirky personality, the seriousness of the occasion and not add bulk for her and my son as they move. Any ideas? She loves Disney pins, plants and they have 2 dogs and a kitty.



Congratulations to your daughter in law!  I have no idea what would be a good gift but I think that is great news!


----------



## bobbiwoz

We plan to drive in September and I know my husband really wants to use our airline credits to fly in November and December.  I think that’s what we will do IF we go.


----------



## jimmytammy

I’m a fan of flying these days, but having to wear a mask the entire time, I’m not sure that’s going to work for me or Tammy

Like Granny, we have SW points built up from having to cancel the March-April trip so hoping we can make a possible Jan or Feb trip work.  This will also stretch our APs long enough for another use, otherwise, we may have to opt for the possible refund of the 119 days that WDW will have been closed.

Just sitting on my hands and waiting for the smoke to clear


----------



## jimmytammy

Bobbi
Congratulations on your wedding anniversary!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I was having a hard time deciding fly or drive just to get to MN to work and then if I did I wouldn't feel comfortable if I didn't quarantine for a period of time so here's my solution:

Go little and don't stay home!  



I have always wanted to stay at FW but I don't think we'll be driving from one corner of the country to the other but never say never!


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I was having a hard time deciding fly or drive just to get to MN to work and then if I did I wouldn't feel comfortable if I didn't quarantine for a period of time so here's my solution:
> 
> Go little and don't stay home!
> 
> View attachment 498664
> 
> I have always wanted to stay at FW but I don't think we'll be driving from one corner of the country to the other but never say never!


Very nice. Is that a rental or did you buy?
If you can grab a FW reservation, I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Very nice. Is that a rental or did you buy?
> If you can grab a FW reservation, I'm sure you'll love it.



Bought it used from a couple that bought it a year ago and put less than 1,000 miles on it.  I looked at renting but once the mileage was added on top of the per night fee that didn't work out real well for what the main purpose is as I expect to make at least a couple of trips between MN and NV.  Everything still had the protective plastic on it so essentially it's brand new.


----------



## Corinne

Happy Anniversary Bobbi!


----------



## Corinne

Hi Cindy,

We have canceled both May & September,  but if we decide to sneak in a trip to our Sarasota- our other FL happy place, we would fly. Truth be told, the only reason we haven’t booked anything yet is specifically because I’m hesitant to fly right now. I know I’m not much help!

Exciting news about your daughter in law!  One item that comes to mind, on Etsy they have personalized wood hangars (my daughter in law received one for her wedding dress that had her new name]. There is one for a doctors lab coat, with the Caduceus, and the personalization is made with wire. I can send you a link if you like.


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT
Ive never been a big fan of camping, but think of my camping as Boy Scout type, sleeping on the hard ground, staying awake as 2 snorers are on either side of your tent, etc.  I like the settle down period at night, sitting round the campfire, telling stories, roasting marshmallows and making dinner.  But all the other things that go with it, nope.  But we have talked about wanting to rent an RV from a company in FL, have it set up and ready for us when we arrive at FW, and go from there.  

Having a van like the one you bought for T and me, I could see that.  Very nice ride!


----------



## twinklebug

Corinne said:


> Hi Cindy,
> 
> We have canceled both May & September,  but if we decide to sneak in a trip to our Sarasota- our other FL happy place, we would fly. Truth be told, the only reason we haven’t booked anything yet is specifically because I’m hesitant to fly right now. I know I’m not much help!
> 
> Exciting news about your daughter in law!  One item that comes to mind, on Etsy they have personalized wood hangars (my daughter in law received one for her wedding dress that had her new name]. There is one for a doctors lab coat, with the Caduceus, and the personalization is made with wire. I can send you a link if you like.


The more I think on it, the more determined I am to fly. Driving has it's perks too: we could stop at places along the way home and packing is not a worry, so If I need to bring that Mickey balloon home, I can. But that drive.

I just looked up the hangars on Etsy, those are very nice and have been added to the short list of options. Thank you.


----------



## ErinC

twinklebug said:


> Question to our groupies, summer and fall travelers: Fly or drive? Why?
> 
> I'm up in the air in regards to our December stay. Two solid days of driving each way is not for me so I think we'll be flying, just ultra cautious and may need to buy N95 mask for myself. I recall trying to use one years back for painting and cussed it out as I could not breathe. Can you imagine studying years to become a doctor only to not be able to wear the equipment needed for the job?
> 
> Speaking of doctors... My daughter in law is graduating from her residency on Friday! We've been invited to attend via a zoom or zoom like ceremony. I'm so excited for her! I have no idea what gift is suiting both her quirky personality, the seriousness of the occasion and not add bulk for her and my son as they move. Any ideas? She loves Disney pins, plants and they have 2 dogs and a kitty.



I had to fly (chose to) two weeks ago. I needed to go to south Texas to retrieve my oldest. I could have driven both ways, but didn't relish the 13 hour trip both ways by myself. I flew there, and then a rented a one way rental to drive myself and part of her "stuff" home. It was ridiculously cheap to do so. I paid $120 to rent a midsize SUV from the airport and drive it back to Alabama and drop it off 10 minutes from my house. I flew United and felt safe. The plane from Pensacola to Houston was full, but the plane from Houston to McAllen was practically empty. I was upgraded to first class for the first time in my life! They said they needed to balance the plane. I did have to wear a mask the whole time. 

As far as a gift, I would think a piece of jewelry to commemorate the occasion would be special. Jewelry will travel well too. My in-laws bought me a pearl necklace and bracelet when I graduated from college. I cherish them, even though I don't wear them often. Pearls may not be her taste, but possibly some other type of jewelry would be special to her. I of course would cherish any Disney jewelry as well!


----------



## ErinC

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I was having a hard time deciding fly or drive just to get to MN to work and then if I did I wouldn't feel comfortable if I didn't quarantine for a period of time so here's my solution:
> 
> Go little and don't stay home!
> 
> View attachment 498664
> 
> I have always wanted to stay at FW but I don't think we'll be driving from one corner of the country to the other but never say never!



Back in February, DH and I rented bikes and rode all over Fort Wilderness. I camped there as a kid, so that place has really special memories for me. I have no desire to camp as an adult, but I would buy a motor home and live there during the winter if DH was in agreement ( he will not be though! ). I just love that place. I couldn't get over what set ups some of those people had. It was obvious they were serious about their time there at FW!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Corinne said:


> Happy Anniversary Bobbi!


Thank you!  Our go to seafood restaurant was closed on Monday/Tuesday, and so, right now my sister is bringing us a feast from there!  So, we are still celebrating!


----------



## twinklebug

bobbiwoz said:


> Thank you!  Our go to seafood restaurant was closed on Monday/Tuesday, and so, right now my sister is bringing us a feast from there!  So, we are still celebrating!


Happy Anniversary Bobbi! Enjoy the feast!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> KAT
> Ive never been a big fan of camping, but think of my camping as Boy Scout type, sleeping on the hard ground, staying awake as 2 snorers are on either side of your tent, etc.  I like the settle down period at night, sitting round the campfire, telling stories, roasting marshmallows and making dinner.  But all the other things that go with it, nope.  But we have talked about wanting to rent an RV from a company in FL, have it set up and ready for us when we arrive at FW, and go from there.
> 
> Having a van like the one you bought for T and me, I could see that.  Very nice ride!



Thanks Jimmy!  I too like the camping concept.  The sleeping on the ground?  I've done it and that's the best I can say about it!  Call me a Glamper I guess.      It's really a cool "little" rig that has everything we need but doesn't feel cramped.   It's packed with everything - built in generator, propane and solar too.  Convection microwave, stove top, small fridge, toilet, shower, beds.   And it has the outlets needed to make coffee with a Keurig!

What is really going to make me feel better about the travel is that other than filling up with gas it will be completely self contained so I'll feel good that when I get around family and co-workers after the trip that I've really minimized any virus exposure to as close to zero as possible.  The peace of mind and not having to quarantine for a week or two on each end will be priceless.  Not concerned about myself per se but would really hate if I did pick it up and someone got really sick.

I found a facebook group for this model and learned that many people name their little RV.  I'll have to see as the names my vehicles have had have been:  "Tahoe", "Truck", "Dodge".....well, you get the gist of it.


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT
Upon closer inspection I realized your van is the same as the one I drive for work.  I love it, very spacious(though mine is full of tools right now)enough to be able to walk in the back without bumping your head.  My Dads neighbor has one similar to yours, and it looks really cool.  Mine is a more stripped down version, totally empty in the back and I keep it that way to allow me to be able to haul cabinets along with tools when needed.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I found a facebook group for this model and learned that many people name their little RV. I'll have to see as the names my vehicles have had have been: "Tahoe", "Truck", "Dodge".....well, you get the gist of it.



Here's a vote for "Humphrey" as the name of your vehicle.  Don't forget to rub the hood ornament every time before driving!


----------



## twinklebug

I miss camping (RV) in Disney and at Myrtle Beach.
I do not miss the drives.

This is the main reason I love the FW cabins, and WL -- Similar envoronments (hoping all those trees are starting to fill back in at WL) just a touch better!


----------



## twokats

Granny said:


> Here's a vote for "Humphrey" as the name of your vehicle.  Don't forget to rub the hood ornament every time before driving!


I vote for Granny's idea!  
It is a good looking van, I am not one to own one.  I like my small cars.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Here's a vote for "Humphrey" as the name of your vehicle.  Don't forget to rub the hood ornament every time before driving!



I agree with twokats - a great suggestion!  And so much better than the "Ram" or "Winnebago" name it might otherwise get from me!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> KAT
> Upon closer inspection I realized your van is the same as the one I drive for work.  I love it, very spacious(though mine is full of tools right now)enough to be able to walk in the back without bumping your head.  My Dads neighbor has one similar to yours, and it looks really cool.  Mine is a more stripped down version, totally empty in the back and I keep it that way to allow me to be able to haul cabinets along with tools when needed.



We have Ram trucks at work that have been up to the tasks required but they are not like this model.  It is definitely good sized!


----------



## bobbiwoz

What a great solution, Kat!


----------



## rkstocke5609

Granny said:


> Here's a vote for "Humphrey" as the name of your vehicle.  Don't forget to rub the hood ornament every time before driving!


I think “HERBIE” would be a great name....


----------



## DisneyGal24

Our last stay at VWL was in 2014 and I know there have been tons of changes. Last time we were there it was a disappointment (dumpster view room & DH had some medical problems). That trip just left a bad taste in our mouth with the resort and the kids still remember how rough it was. Since then we’ve tried many other resorts and there are things we like about all of them. I want to try VWL again so tell me what’s new and awesome so I can convince the fam to give it another shot.


----------



## bobbiwoz

DisneyGal24 said:


> Our last stay at VWL was in 2014 and I know there have been tons of changes. Last time we were there it was a disappointment (dumpster view room & DH had some medical problems). That trip just left a bad taste in our mouth with the resort and the kids still remember how rough it was. Since then we’ve tried many other resorts and there are things we like about all of them. I want to try VWL again so tell me what’s new and awesome so I can convince the fam to give it another shot.


Maybe try a stay at Copper Creek, since points are the same, and you are staying by WL


----------



## DVC Jen

Happy Anniversary Bobbi!

I am team road trip.  We have only flown to WDW once.  I love a good road trip.  Yes - I'm a bit loopy!  There is just something about a good road trip that says "Vacation" to me.


----------



## sleepydog25

DisneyGal24 said:


> Our last stay at VWL was in 2014 and I know there have been tons of changes. Last time we were there it was a disappointment (dumpster view room & DH had some medical problems). That trip just left a bad taste in our mouth with the resort and the kids still remember how rough it was. Since then we’ve tried many other resorts and there are things we like about all of them. I want to try VWL again so tell me what’s new and awesome so I can convince the fam to give it another shot.


Being VWL is our home resort, we've stayed there plenty over the past decade and a half. Once, last December before our cruise, we had a poor location and felt let down. . .and it was a dark room overlooking the linen transfer area (the non-lake side version of the dreaded dumpster view). So, I feel your pain. And I won't lie--there are some things about VWL/CC/WL that I don't appreciate, such as the lack of a nature trail and changing Artist Point from a Signature to a character meal. 

Still, there is much to still enjoy once the virus fades into the rear mirror. Geyser Point is a lovely addition to the WL ambiance. The new cabins are why the nature trail is gone, but there's no denying they're gorgeous and peaceful in their own way. If you like to cook on a grill, they have a few new ones with seating areas, much better than that old rusty thing near the old sand volleyball court. If you like Whispering Canyon, it's still there, as is Roaring Fork with its new outdoor seating area. Many of the smaller things that drew us to make VWL home are still there: the majestic lobby, the music, the nooks where you can sit quietly and watch a fire in the fireplace, the crickets chirping at night, the creak of the boards as you walk between the main lodge and VWL proper, the serenity of the Carolwood Pacific Room, the smells. WL won't wow you, perhaps, but it will speak to your heart if you let it.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rkstocke5609 said:


> I think “HERBIE” would be a great name....



I loved Herbie!


----------



## Granny

rkstocke5609 said:


> I think “HERBIE” would be a great name....





KAT4DISNEY said:


> I loved Herbie!



As long as you don’t think the name will attract those infamous WDW love bugs!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> As long as you don’t think the name will attract those infamous WDW love bugs!



That could be tempting fate!


----------



## Lakegirl

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thanks Jimmy!  I too like the camping concept.  The sleeping on the ground?  I've done it and that's the best I can say about it!  Call me a Glamper I guess.      It's really a cool "little" rig that has everything we need but doesn't feel cramped.   It's packed with everything - built in generator, propane and solar too.  Convection microwave, stove top, small fridge, toilet, shower, beds.   And it has the outlets needed to make coffee with a Keurig!
> 
> What is really going to make me feel better about the travel is that other than filling up with gas it will be completely self contained so I'll feel good that when I get around family and co-workers after the trip that I've really minimized any virus exposure to as close to zero as possible.  The peace of mind and not having to quarantine for a week or two on each end will be priceless.  Not concerned about myself per se but would really hate if I did pick it up and someone got really sick.
> 
> I found a facebook group for this model and learned that many people name their little RV.  I'll have to see as the names my vehicles have had have been:  "Tahoe", "Truck", "Dodge".....well, you get the gist of it.


I can’t picture all that in there.  Shower and toilet?? That is awesome.


----------



## bluecastle

We always drove from NoVA to WDW with one night in GA and loved it. We had lots of fun listening to books on tape, singing along to Disney movie soundtracks, playing the license plate game, reading all the South of the Border billboards, and noticing the first palm tree. We loved being able to throw whatever we needed in the car without following any rules. (and there were less of those in the 90's). But, in 2012 I had the worst back incident that I've ever had. We had to cancel our trip and didn't go back until 2014. Even with frequent stops, I ended up having to deal with more pain while we were there, and so when we went in 2017 I rented a scooter.  In my 2018 and 2020 trips I flew. Didn't need a scooter and my back pain was less. I did however experience extreme ear pain! (and yes, I was vigorously chewing gum!)
So, on our next trip in 2022, which will include an almost 3 year-old,  I am feeling very conflicted. Easy packing, including stroller and other toddler items v. restricted packing for a plane. Back pain v. ear pain.  And of course, the cost and the time involved. 
Anyhow, thanks for indulging my musings on something 2 years away! 
Missing the lodge!!


----------



## bluecastle




----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Lakegirl said:


> I can’t picture all that in there.  Shower and toilet?? That is awesome.



Yep!  It is a wet bath but actually spacious by small rv standards.   It's at the back of the rig.  The back doors have a chain you hook up on the inside so you don't end up like Uncle Orville yelling "no privacy"!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bluecastle said:


> We always drove from NoVA to WDW with one night in GA and loved it. We had lots of fun listening to books on tape, singing along to Disney movie soundtracks, playing the license plate game, reading all the South of the Border billboards, and noticing the first palm tree. We loved being able to throw whatever we needed in the car without following any rules. (and there were less of those in the 90's). But, in 2012 I had the worst back incident that I've ever had. We had to cancel our trip and didn't go back until 2014. Even with frequent stops, I ended up having to deal with more pain while we were there, and so when we went in 2017 I rented a scooter.  In my 2018 and 2020 trips I flew. Didn't need a scooter and my back pain was less. I did however experience extreme ear pain! (and yes, I was vigorously chewing gum!)
> So, on our next trip in 2022, which will include an almost 3 year-old,  I am feeling very conflicted. Easy packing, including stroller and other toddler items v. restricted packing for a plane. Back pain v. ear pain.  And of course, the cost and the time involved.
> Anyhow, thanks for indulging my musings on something 2 years away!
> Missing the lodge!!



You might try sudafed shortly before departure to see if you have some slight fluid in the ears that causes issues dealing with the pressure.   Newer aircraft really are much improved for this but sometimes I run into one that I feel the change.   If you have any had stuffiness then I consider sudafed a must.  I've thought my head was going to explode more than once when I didn't.


----------



## Lakegirl

KAT4DISNEY said:


> You might try sudafed shortly before departure to see if you have some slight fluid in the ears that causes issues dealing with the pressure.   Newer aircraft really are much improved for this but sometimes I run into one that I feel the change.   If you have any had stuffiness then I consider sudafed a must.  I've thought my head was going to explode more than once when I didn't.


Thanks so much for the tip.  My daughter since her first flight has horrible horrible ear pain.  Many times she has literally been in tears upon landing.  I will have her try this in August.


----------



## jimmytammy

DisneyGal24 said:


> Our last stay at VWL was in 2014 and I know there have been tons of changes. Last time we were there it was a disappointment (dumpster view room & DH had some medical problems). That trip just left a bad taste in our mouth with the resort and the kids still remember how rough it was. Since then we’ve tried many other resorts and there are things we like about all of them. I want to try VWL again so tell me what’s new and awesome so I can convince the fam to give it another shot.


*Welcome to the **groupies DisneyGal24!!!*
Our 1st stay at VWL was in 01 as owners, and let me say, it was a bit of a disappointment, to the point, we were questioning ourselves on whether we had made a mistake or not buying into it all.  It was Dec, it rained the entire week, it was cold, we were in a studio so we spent a lot of time at the laundry areas doing clothes and shoes.  FF to the next trip, one year later.  Totally different experience!  We stayed in a two bed on the corner facing the pool/lake near the elevator.  Not because we were in a two bed(though it was really nice)but because the weather was nicer, we were more relaxed as my MIL went with us, so we had to take it easy, that helped, so in general, our attitudes were better.  At that point, we absolutely fell in love with WL/VWL, and its been nothing but love since, give or take a few changes along the way.


----------



## sleepydog25

Where are my manners?! I forgot to officially welcome you, *DisneyGal24*, when I answered your questions earlier. So  to the Groupies! We hope you'll drop by often and become one of our big, caring, and informative family.

@bluecastle  Wow, that's a tough choice. I have back issues, as well, have for years. Even so, I much prefer driving for all the reasons you gave. We love packing the back of our Pilot and cruising down from SWVA (Blue Ridge Mtns). We stop frequently just because we need to stretch sometimes. We enjoy not having to worry about the hassles of flying, the need to rent a car, or to rely on Disney transportation. Sure, it's a longer trip, but I look forward to the growing anticipation as we pass certain landmarks: the NC/SC border, turning onto I-26, turning onto I-95 about an hour later, hitting the SC/GA border, seeing the golf shops increase exponentially, laughing at how El Cheapo gas stations usually have the highest prices, our treasured Starbucks (we know where all of them are along the route), comparing state's rest stops, passing into Florida, making that wonderful turn onto I-4 past Jacksonville, and of course all the billboards as we get into the greater Orlando area. Flying is easier; driving is more fun.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Lakegirl said:


> Thanks so much for the tip.  My daughter since her first flight has horrible horrible ear pain.  Many times she has literally been in tears upon landing.  I will have her try this in August.



It's what my ENT recommended for me whenever I had problems.   If I have a cold it helps but doesn't 100% alleviate.   And without a cold it's helped tremendously.


----------



## DVC Jen

sleepydog25 said:


> I much prefer driving for all the reasons you gave. We love packing the back of our Pilot and cruising down from SWVA (Blue Ridge Mtns). We stop frequently just because we need to stretch sometimes. We enjoy not having to worry about the hassles of flying, the need to rent a car, or to rely on Disney transportation. Sure, it's a longer trip, but I look forward to the growing anticipation as we pass certain landmarks: the NC/SC border, turning onto I-26, turning onto I-95 about an hour later, hitting the SC/GA border, seeing the golf shops increase exponentially, laughing at how El Cheapo gas stations usually have the highest prices, our treasured Starbucks (we know where all of them are along the route), comparing state's rest stops, passing into Florida, making that wonderful turn onto I-4 past Jacksonville, and of course all the billboards as we get into the greater Orlando area. Flying is easier; driving is more fun.



Now you have me craving a road trip - in the worst way. We would be at WDW right now if it weren't for that darned virus.  

We have certain hotels we stay at.  Certain rest areas we always stop at.  Certain restaurants we eat at.  The billboards we always looks for.   I am missing it - SOOOO much.  If next summer happens, and I don't even want to think about it not, I am going to soak in every millisecond of that road trip, vacation and trip back home.


----------



## bluecastle

Lakegirl said:


> Thanks so much for the tip.  My daughter since her first flight has horrible horrible ear pain.  Many times she has literally been in tears upon landing.  I will have her try this in August.


Thanks, KAT! I took a Zyrtec for the trip back on the advice of a flight attendant, and it wasn't great, but it was not anything like the trip there.
Lakegirl: I know just how your daughter felt. I was sure the entire plane could hear my moans of pain! I had my head down, crying and massaging the area under my ears, opening my mouth trying to pop them, and chewing gum like a mad woman!
I do love those landmarks! And the independence.. luckily we have a lot of time to decide. I bet I'm not the only one with pictures like these:


----------



## jimmytammy

DVC Jen said:


> Now you have me craving a road trip - in the worst way. We would be at WDW right now if it weren't for that darned virus.
> 
> We have certain hotels we stay at.  Certain rest areas we always stop at.  Certain restaurants we eat at.  The billboards we always looks for.   I am missing it - SOOOO much.  If next summer happens, and I don't even want to think about it not, I am going to soak in every millisecond of that road trip, vacation and trip back home.


*Jen*
That last sentence, Jen, pretty much sums it up for me too.  We miss the things we take for granted so much, sometimes.  Life in general is that way.  Like you, I cant wait until that next trip when we can step foot back in the park and live again the fantasy life that so many of us crave here.  

*bluecastle*
When you stop at the FL welcome center, do you ever get the fresh squeezed OJ or Grapefruit juice?  Thats one of those little treats that's a must do kind of thing for us as we cross the FL/GA border on 95.


Our lives have changed so much recently and I have avoided several incidences on the road, that I think God was telling me its time to face facts and get in the air and off the road.  Between torrential downpours, near misses with tractor trailers, Winnebagos, tornadoes, etc., we started flying, and believe me when I say this, I hate flying, esp. after 911.  Sitting in the airport, flight delays, screaming kids, people coughing, etc., drives me nuts!  But feeling safe, arriving with less stress, has got me thinking flying more and more.  Now, with the pandemic, we are at a crossroads yet again.  And we have until next March to use up cash in our SW account and Dec 2021 for unused tickets on AA.  Just wish we could get our money back so we aren't forced to decide.  Oh well, maybe this thing will pass and the new norm will be here and we can all go on with our lives. Im just ready to sit in Epcot over near JIA and eat some sour cream and chive popcorn and get grease all over my hands


----------



## sleepydog25

bluecastle said:


> Thanks, KAT! I took a Zyrtec for the trip back on the advice of a flight attendant, and it wasn't great, but it was not anything like the trip there.
> Lakegirl: I know just how your daughter felt. I was sure the entire plane could hear my moans of pain! I had my head down, crying and massaging the area under my ears, opening my mouth trying to pop them, and chewing gum like a mad woman!
> I do love those landmarks! And the independence.. luckily we have a lot of time to decide. I bet I'm not the only one with pictures like these:
> View attachment 499769View attachment 499770View attachment 499771


No pictures, but our trip videos are full of them!


----------



## justadreamaway77

We are staying at the end of July and we're looking forward to riding our bikes but I've heard there is no longer access to ride your bike from WL to FW......any recent insights?


----------



## Granny

justadreamaway77 said:


> We are staying at the end of July and we're looking forward to riding our bikes but I've heard there is no longer access to ride your bike from WL to FW......any recent insights?


 
Hi there *Dreamy*...welcome to the VWL thread!   You are correct...the paved path between WL & FW is closed due to construction of the Reflections Resort near Fort Wilderness.  So we don't anticipate it re-opening for the foreseeable future...probably a couple of years.

That limits bike riding quite a bit at Wilderness Lodge.   We haven't biked there since they closed the aforementioned path, so I'm not sure what bikers do.  I don't think it is a very biker-friendly DVC at this point because of that.  Hopefully someone with more knowledge of your options will chime in here.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Hi there *Dreamy*...welcome to the VWL thread!   You are correct...the paved path between WL & FW is closed due to construction of the Reflections Resort near Fort Wilderness.  So we don't anticipate it re-opening for the foreseeable future...probably a couple of years.
> 
> That limits bike riding quite a bit at Wilderness Lodge.   We haven't biked there since they closed the aforementioned path, so I'm not sure what bikers do.  I don't think it is a very biker-friendly DVC at this point because of that.  Hopefully someone with more knowledge of your options will chime in here.


Welcome,* justadream*! Glad you dropped in! We all hope you'll pull up a rocker and sit a spell.  As *Granny* says, there is currently no way to bike anywhere from WL. There is the path that connects all the cabins, and the walkway that parallels the VWL wing. Further, the cabin path hooks up to the parking lots for the cabins which, of course, hook up to the main drive and parking area. All that said, none of it is conducive to biking. The paths are pedestrian in nature and go right by the swimming pools and Geyser Point, so you would have to dodge all manners of hotel patrons from small kids to ECVs. And I wouldn't think it entirely safe to be pedaling around parking lots and connecting roads. Until they open up the bike path again, which will be a minimum of two years I'd surmise, WL is not biker (or runner) friendly.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

My trip is too far out to make any airline reservations or anything else yet.  I'm trying to decide what to do though because our trip is Sunday to Sunday and since we are on the west coast we will arrive later in the day when we fly in.  Seems like a wasted day.  We were considering flying in on Saturday and maybe staying at a value that night then transferring to our resort the next day.  Right now though we can't do that with everything being down.  We had also thought about staying at the airport that night but wouldn't know that we could do Magical Express that way and I'd rather be on Disney property.  Also not sure if they will have the dining plan in January.  Not really crazy about how they changed it though.  Wish it was still one counter service and one sit down.


----------



## justadreamaway77

Before the shut down there was still an option for one table and one sit down.

You can stay at the airport the night before, you just cannot have the baggage service. You will need to collect your bags at luggage claim, take them with you to the airport hotel, and then bring them with you to Magical Express. They will load them onto your bus and unload them when you arrive at WL. If you don't have a room yet, you can check them into guest services


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

justadreamaway77 said:


> Before the shut down there was still an option for one table and one sit down.
> 
> You can stay at the airport the night before, you just cannot have the baggage service. You will need to collect your bags at luggage claim, take them with you to the airport hotel, and then bring them with you to Magical Express. They will load them onto your bus and unload them when you arrive at WL. If you don't have a room yet, you can check them into guest services


Hmm.  I'll have to check again then because what I saw said there was one that had 2 counter service and one that you could either do counter service or table service for both meals.  It was pretty expensive if you don't do the sit down for both.  Not really worth it unless you don't do table service for both.  
I'll look into what you said if we end up having to stay at the airport hotel.  I guess we would just have to contact them and find out just how to do it.  
Thank you!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Ok I don't know what the heck I was looking at but now I see they do have the dining plan with the table service and counter service.  Yay!  Now I just hope they will have it in January.


----------



## sleepydog25

Afternoon, Groupies! I do hope this finds you well. It's been foggy and rainy all day here, but we did have some good weather the past 3-4 days, so this is fine (as if I had a say-so). We leave for HHI in just a few days, and we'll see how Disney is doing as we'll be in the very first wave to stay there. We will take our own gear (masks, wipes, sanitizer) and make sure we social distance while out and about. And, we'll let you know how things go.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Afternoon, Groupies! I do hope this finds you well. It's been foggy and rainy all day here, but we did have some good weather the past 3-4 days, so this is fine (as if I had a say-so). We leave for HHI in just a few days, and we'll see how Disney is doing as we'll be in the very first wave to stay there. We will take our own gear (masks, wipes, sanitizer) and make sure we social distance while out and about. And, we'll let you know how things go.



Looking forward to hearing your thoughts about the "new normal" at HHI.  And of course, we are not opposed to a few pix.  

Enjoy your final planning and trip!


----------



## bluecastle

Sleepydog: Have a wonderful and relaxing time! Hope you have great weather. 
So, today I was folding laundry, and when I got to this shirt I had an overwhelming desire to be wandering around the Mercantile looking for lodge-specific merchandise. I bought this in January, even though it is made of that super thin and clingy material that does not flatter me. 
Even though the amount of WL merch seems to vary each trip, I'd love to be there right now!


----------



## Lakegirl

sleepydog25 said:


> Afternoon, Groupies! I do hope this finds you well. It's been foggy and rainy all day here, but we did have some good weather the past 3-4 days, so this is fine (as if I had a say-so). We leave for HHI in just a few days, and we'll see how Disney is doing as we'll be in the very first wave to stay there. We will take our own gear (masks, wipes, sanitizer) and make sure we social distance while out and about. And, we'll let you know how things go.


A t wait to hear all about it.  Stay safe and enjoy.


----------



## DisneyGal24

jimmytammy said:


> *Welcome to the **groupies DisneyGal24!!!*
> Our 1st stay at VWL was in 01 as owners, and let me say, it was a bit of a disappointment, to the point, we were questioning ourselves on whether we had made a mistake or not buying into it all.  It was Dec, it rained the entire week, it was cold, we were in a studio so we spent a lot of time at the laundry areas doing clothes and shoes.  FF to the next trip, one year later.  Totally different experience!  We stayed in a two bed on the corner facing the pool/lake near the elevator.  Not because we were in a two bed(though it was really nice)but because the weather was nicer, we were more relaxed as my MIL went with us, so we had to take it easy, that helped, so in general, our attitudes were better.  At that point, we absolutely fell in love with WL/VWL, and its been nothing but love since, give or take a few changes along the way.


Thanks for the welcome!! So you definitely understand where we are coming from? In the last 6 years, I have completely ignored any news having to do with VWL. Let’s see if I got this straight—VWL was renamed Boulder Ridge Villas. Did they remodel again (a remodel was done just before our trip in 2014)? Then the Copper Creek Cabins were built. Am I getting this right? I will say that we love Whispering Canyon and eaten there a few times over the years.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DisneyGal24 said:


> Thanks for the welcome!! So you definitely understand where we are coming from? In the last 6 years, I have completely ignored any news having to do with VWL. Let’s see if I got this straight—VWL was renamed Boulder Ridge Villas. Did they remodel again (a remodel was done just before our trip in 2014)? Then the Copper Creek Cabins were built. Am I getting this right? I will say that we love Whispering Canyon and eaten there a few times over the years.



No remodel yet since 2014.  It was scheduled for this year but who knows now what's going to happen.


----------



## bluecastle

DisneyGal24 said:


> Thanks for the welcome!! So you definitely understand where we are coming from? In the last 6 years, I have completely ignored any news having to do with VWL. Let’s see if I got this straight—VWL was renamed Boulder Ridge Villas. Did they remodel again (a remodel was done just before our trip in 2014)? Then the Copper Creek Cabins were built. Am I getting this right? I will say that we love Whispering Canyon and eaten there a few times over the years.


We were also there right after the remodel in 2014. We visited, but didn't stay there, during trips in 2017 and 2018 and saw the changes outside, the loss of the beach, playground, and many trees, and the addition of the cabins and Geyser Point. Then in January of this year my husband and I stayed in a Copper Creek studio, which is in the wing of WL rooms that have been converted to DVC. The configuration is different than VWL/BR in that the space, especially in the kitchen area, is long and narrow instead of boxy ( I can't think of another word). It may be shiny and new and it's nice to be inside the lodge, especially at Christmas, but it felt more like a glorified hotel room than a home.  There are good points to both, and maybe we will try the 2BR in CC in 2022 (if we can get it), but part of me hopes we can't and that we can get VWL instead!


----------



## jimmytammy

*Welcome to the **groupies justadreamaway!!!*
*My daughter would love your chosen name, as she is a huge Carousel of **Progress fan.  Thanks also for the info on staying at airport.  We always wondered if ME would still take you over the next AM*


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy, Hope you and Chris have a great trip!!  We are thinking HHI may finally be in our future(again), so would love your thoughts on it.  As you know, Im a a foodie(one look at my belly tells you all you need to know)so being so close to great seafood places, and a short drive to Savannah(love Paula Deens place), its right up my alley


----------



## jimmytammy

DisneyGal24 said:


> Thanks for the welcome!! So you definitely understand where we are coming from? In the last 6 years, I have completely ignored any news having to do with VWL. Let’s see if I got this straight—VWL was renamed Boulder Ridge Villas. Did they remodel again (a remodel was done just before our trip in 2014)? Then the Copper Creek Cabins were built. Am I getting this right? I will say that we love Whispering Canyon and eaten there a few times over the years.


You are correct.  There is a lot of grumbling, though, settled down more recent, as to the name change.  Most of us here refuse to call it BRV, and still opt for VWL.  So you are amongst some die hards here

We have been on again/off again fans of WCC through the years.  I really like breakfast there these days.  When our kids were little, they always enjoyed the hootin hollerin atmosphere.  Our last time there in Dec we ate before heading home and it was a nice way to end another trip.  

We have always enjoyed The Territory Lounge as well, and made a lifelong friend there in the process(actually texted with him last night)who tended/waited tables there way back.  But it has changed with Artists Point becoming a character meal.  Late at night, it reminds me of the old days, but the lights stay brighter than back then, so the ambiance is a bit lost IMO.

Geyser Point is probably the nicest addition since all the changes took place.  Its a cool place to hang out, enjoy a drink and munch on some varying foods.  Great view of the lake and very peaceful when not crowded.  

The whole vibe of WL/VWL has not completely changed and I tend to look and migrate to the nooks and crannies that still embody the feel of the place that drew me to it all those years ago.  Still the best resort on property if you ask me


----------



## bobbiwoz

If I wanted to bike ride, I would take the boat to FW and bike around that area.


----------



## Lakegirl

I agree, before Artist Point change Territory Lounge was a favorite and it still is late night.  Geyser Point has also become a favorite as I live the ambiance and the food and drinks are good as well.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> You are correct.  There is a lot of grumbling, though, settled down more recent, as to the name change.  Most of us here refuse to call it BRV, and still opt for VWL.  So you are amongst some die hards here
> 
> We have always enjoyed The Territory Lounge as well, and made a lifelong friend there in the process(actually texted with him last night)who tended/waited tables there way back.  But it has changed with Artists Point becoming a character meal.  Late at night, it reminds me of the old days, but the lights stay brighter than back then, so the ambiance is a bit lost IMO.





Lakegirl said:


> I agree, before Artist Point change Territory Lounge was a favorite and it still is late night.  Geyser Point has also become a favorite as I live the ambiance and the food and drinks are good as well.


As noted, most of us here call our beloved home VWL, though I do use *BRV* in other threads. . .sometimes. . .to avoid confusion. When they converted all the south wing to Copper Creek rooms and built the cabins, some knucklehead decided that the Villas at the Wilderness Lodge would somehow be confusing. So, they created a whole new back story about some quarry or other and renamed VWL to *BRV**.* The Hidden Springs pool changed from an oasis to, wait for it, a quarry swimming hole. Geyser Point replaced the beach. The nature trail was eaten by the new CC cabins. All of these changes were received with some trepidation by some of us (read: me). However, as *JT* says, it still retains enough of the old charm and, well, wilderness to be the best resort on property. 

What both *Lakegirl *and *JT* hint at in regards to Territory Lounge and Artist Point is that the latter changed the former. Artist Point was a very good restaurant and our go to place for a nice adult meal with great views and ambiance. However, being tucked away at WL, as well as a few down years when they tried to do Asian fusion, apparently business wasn't good enough for the suits. Thus, they changed AP to a character meal. An expensive prix fixe menu character meal. Meanwhile, over the years, Territory Lounge had been a marvelous spot to grab an adult libation, eat most items off the AP menu, and enjoy a quiet and relaxing spot for adult conversation. Then came the character meal and a reduction in the bar menu. Given there is no actual waiting area for AP, you can guess where many families tend to wait before heading into AP. So, Territory Lounge is now a _de facto_ foyer for the character meal at AP meaning it's crowded, loud, and full of smaller kids between 4:30 and 9:30. Thus, if you go late at night, you're fine; otherwise, TL is more like Beaches and Cream than a grown up venue. That could just be me.  That's where GP comes into the picture. It can be difficult to secure a table there anymore, but it's a lovely place to sit, imbibe, eat, and even watch the fireworks.

Despite my admitted cynicism, we do love our VWL and WL and even CC. It's still home. . .


----------



## bluecastle

sleepydog25 said:


> As noted, most of us here call our beloved home VWL, though I do use *BRV* in other threads. . .sometimes. . .to avoid confusion. When they converted all the south wing to Copper Creek rooms and built the cabins, some knucklehead decided that the Villas at the Wilderness Lodge would somehow be confusing. So, they created a whole new back story about some quarry or other and renamed VWL to *BRV**.* The Hidden Springs pool changed from an oasis to, wait for it, a quarry swimming hole. Geyser Point replaced the beach. The nature trail was eaten by the new CC cabins. All of these changes were received with some trepidation by some of us (read: me). However, as *JT* says, it still retains enough of the old charm and, well, wilderness to be the best resort on property.
> 
> What both *Lakegirl *and *JT* hint at in regards to Territory Lounge and Artist Point is that the latter changed the former. Artist Point was a very good restaurant and our go to place for a nice adult meal with great views and ambiance. However, being tucked away at WL, as well as a few down years when they tried to do Asian fusion, apparently business wasn't good enough for the suits. Thus, they changed AP to a character meal. An expensive prix fixe menu character meal. Meanwhile, over the years, Territory Lounge had been a marvelous spot to grab an adult libation, eat most items off the AP menu, and enjoy a quiet and relaxing spot for adult conversation. Then came the character meal and a reduction in the bar menu. Given there is no actual waiting area for AP, you can guess where many families tend to wait before heading into AP. So, Territory Lounge is now a _de facto_ foyer for the character meal at AP meaning it's crowded, loud, and full of smaller kids between 4:30 and 9:30. Thus, if you go late at night, you're fine; otherwise, TL is more like Beaches and Cream than a grown up venue. That could just be me.  That's where GP comes into the picture. It can be difficult to secure a table there anymore, but it's a lovely place to sit, imbibe, eat, and even watch the fireworks.
> 
> Despite my admitted cynicism, we do love our VWL and WL and even CC. It's still home. . .


Well said!


----------



## twinklebug

I was just reading over at the site that shall not be named that Disney has canceled the development of the Reflections resort over on the old River Country footprint.
Does this mean they'll restore the paths between WL and FW?


----------



## TCRAIG

Wow - I figured delay but not cancel


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> I was just reading over at the site that shall not be named that Disney has canceled the development of the Reflections resort over on the old River Country footprint.
> *Does this mean they'll restore the paths between WL and FW?*



I would hope they will at least do that!


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> I was just reading over at the site that shall not be named that Disney has canceled the development of the Reflections resort over on the old River Country footprint.
> Does this mean they'll restore the paths between WL and FW?




This is surprising...they were moving right along only two months ago.  I don't know what site you are referencing, but I saw a post in mid-April from one of the banned websites.  This picture was included:



It seems like they were pretty far along to scrap the plans for Reflections.  Put them on hold for a year or two, sure, but cancelling altogether seems a little drastic.


----------



## MJ NH

I wanted to add on at WL, but was not sure how the new resort would affect it. This news will lead me back to adding on there instead of Riv.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MJ NH said:


> I wanted to add on at WL, but was not sure how the new resort would affect it. This news will lead me back to adding on there instead of Riv.



I confess I personally didn't find it a big plus to have it going in.  I like VWL/WL being a little quieter piece of the World.


----------



## MJ NH

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I confess I personally didn't find it a big plus to have it going in.  I like VWL/WL being a little quieter piece of the World.


I agree with you.  That was my worry, along with increased packed boat traffic and shared buses.


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> This is surprising...they were moving right along only two months ago.  I don't know what site you are referencing, but I saw a post in mid-April from one of the banned websites.  This picture was included:
> 
> View attachment 501092
> 
> It seems like they were pretty far along to scrap the plans for Reflections.  Put them on hold for a year or two, sure, but cancelling altogether seems a little drastic.


Don't shoot the messenger, I just parroted what I heard as I know this site does not allow links to that one.

Yes, it might just be on hold indefinitely. Disney did that with AoA... whatever it was to be called. I'm thankful that they don't have the bones up as an eyesore to look at for the next umpteen years.

In time they will develop on that lot and hopefully by then it will have something a bit more suiting the area in style and name.


----------



## MJ NH

Is DvcFan a site we can’t talk about?


----------



## twinklebug

MJ NH said:


> Is DvcFan a site we can’t talk about?


Never heard of it.
The site I read has the words wdw magic put together.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MJ NH said:


> Is DvcFan a site we can’t talk about?



It's fine.  Or at least I think you're referencing the site that was started by the owner of this board when he purchased DVC.  And they also are reporting on it now.


----------



## jimmytammy

If Reflections is a bust, I for one will breathe a sigh of relief.  I never thought the design really fit the setting.   Plus, its taking away from the serenity of that whole corner of WDW,  FW and WL dominating it amongst the trees.  I say grow the trees back, put in another nature trail and lets get back to the norm.


----------



## LauraLea

I too am relieved this has been cancelled, except I was looking forward to a nearby option for a signature dining venue.  I miss Artist Point as it once was....

Laura


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> Don't shoot the messenger, I just parroted what I heard as I know this site does not allow links to that one.
> 
> Yes, it might just be on hold indefinitely. Disney did that with AoA... whatever it was to be called. I'm thankful that they don't have the bones up as an eyesore to look at for the next umpteen years.
> 
> In time they will develop on that lot and hopefully by then it will have something a bit more suiting the area in style and name.



*Cindy*...I'm sorry that my post came across as challenging you or being antagonistic.  I simply meant that I didn't know what website you were referencing.  I've since seen this reported elsewhere and pointed to the magic website you referred to.    I certainly did not mean to shoot the messenger!  

If they clear out the construction equipment I don't see any reason they will have to keep the path to FW closed.   I have been fairly neutral on the whole Reflections resort thing, but if it is over then I hope they move quickly to cleaning up and moving out.  



MJ NH said:


> That was my worry, along with increased packed boat traffic and shared buses.



Yes, this was a concern.  Especially the boats that navigate Bay Lake.


----------



## sleepydog25

Hello, Groupies! We're here at Disney's HHI and so far, so good. Yesterday's weather was better than forecast (high 80 and partly sunny), but today is yesterday's original weather--cloudy, windy, and might hit 72 by late afternoon. Still, it's great to be here, and as you can tell, we've had Mickey waffles! Much to report at a later time as we're about to head out to tool around HHI and Bluffton. And more pics to come when they finally get loaded. Cheers!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Granny said:


> This is surprising...they were moving right along only two months ago.  I don't know what site you are referencing, but I saw a post in mid-April from one of the banned websites.  This picture was included:
> 
> View attachment 501092
> 
> It seems like they were pretty far along to scrap the plans for Reflections.  Put them on hold for a year or two, sure, but cancelling altogether seems a little drastic.



Our view from VWL showed the disappearance of trees daily, and I was so sad.  I hope they reforest that area!


----------



## TCRAIG

Hey Sleepy - Welcome to South Carolina!


----------



## bluecastle

sleepydog25 said:


> View attachment 501440
> 
> Hello, Groupies! We're here at Disney's HHI and so far, so good. Yesterday's weather was better than forecast (high 80 and partly sunny), but today is yesterday's original weather--cloudy, windy, and might hit 72 by late afternoon. Still, it's great to be here, and as you can tell, we've had Mickey waffles! Much to report at a later time as we're about to head out to tool around HHI and Bluffton. And more pics to come when they finally get loaded. Cheers!


That looks like best antidote to COVID anxiety ever!!
Enjoy!


----------



## sleepydog25

TCRAIG said:


> Hey Sleepy - Welcome to South Carolina!


Thanks! This is our 5th or 6th trip to HHI, and we love it here. 



bluecastle said:


> That looks like best antidote to COVID anxiety ever!!
> Enjoy!


It was pretty darn great, even though not the best Mickey waffles we've ever had. Just being able to experience a little Disney magic, though, made them a wonderful treat. We arrived about 8:05 and were the third in line. It was slow going as we waited 15-20 minutes for our order of waffles, bacon, and toast. You order from the window as usual, but then you're given a plastic sign with a number on it, and you head down off the deck to wait. They bring you the food in a bag when it's ready. Still, it WAS Mickey waffles.   

Speaking of COVID anxiety, SC has apparently forgotten the pandemic isn't over (along with several other states). Few wear masks here except on Disney property. The lone exception are grocery stores where about 40% of the patrons wear them. Elsewhere, the rate is more like 10-15% at best. We've attempted to social distance as much as possible, wear our masks everywhere except when out for a walk or biking, and we keep hand sanitizer and wipes with us at all times. No guarantees, but we do hope to reduce the risk to a minimal nature.


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> Thanks! This is our 5th or 6th trip to HHI, and we love it here.
> 
> 
> It was pretty darn great, even though not the best Mickey waffles we've ever had. Just being able to experience a little Disney magic, though, made them a wonderful treat. We arrived about 8:05 and were the third in line. It was slow going as we waited 15-20 minutes for our order of waffles, bacon, and toast. You order from the window as usual, but then you're given a plastic sign with a number on it, and you head down off the deck to wait. They bring you the food in a bag when it's ready. Still, it WAS Mickey waffles.
> 
> Speaking of COVID anxiety, SC has apparently forgotten the pandemic isn't over (along with several other states). Few wear masks here except on Disney property. The lone exception are grocery stores where about 40% of the patrons wear them. Elsewhere, the rate is more like 10-15% at best. We've attempted to social distance as much as possible, wear our masks everywhere except when out for a walk or biking, and we keep hand sanitizer and wipes with us at all times. No guarantees, but we do hope to reduce the risk to a minimal nature.


Hey @sleepydog25 , Thank you for checking in from HII, I was unaware they were open! Small steps and we'll get back to normal some day.

Those mickey waffles look great!
Now I'm hungry for a mickey bar and some fireworks...time to watch one of those livestreams from last halloween.


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> Hey @sleepydog25 , Thank you for checking in from HII, I was unaware they were open! Small steps and we'll get back to normal some day.
> 
> Those mickey waffles look great!
> Now I'm hungry for a mickey bar and some fireworks...time to watch one of those livestreams from last halloween.


They have Mickey bars and Mickey ice cream sandwiches here, too, for $5.75 each.  Kroger, a 10-minute walk away, has both Mickey bars and sandwiches for $6.99 for a box. Yeah, let that sink in. Of course, they are currently sold out of them. . .


----------



## jarestel

jimmytammy said:


> say grow the trees back, put in another nature trail and lets get back to the norm.


I like how you think!


----------



## sleepydog25

We check out today. . .and move our things about 1/10 of a mile to Harbourside 1 in Shelter Cove for two nights. When we decided to add two more nights onto our reservation, this night wasn't available, so we picked up the two nights in Shelter Cove. We're really poring over the area as it's high on our list as a spot to retire. . .as in #1. We look at a few more places this morning after having toured a dozen on Wednesday. 

In other news, and I've posted this on the HHI Lovers' thread, if you plan on coming down to HHI anytime soon, please be aware that SC and HHI have seen a spike in cases the past few weeks. HHI's rate is lower than that of the entire state of South Carolina, but it's still on the upswing. Why? I think you can guess. 

Without debating the "I don't want to vs. I will do it, regardless" vis-a-vis the wearing of masks, science shows that the more everyone masks up, the less the infection rate. So, virtually no one on HHI masks up with the exception of about a 35-40% mask rate in grocery stores (Fresh Market makes them mandatory upon entering). You can social distance at some restaurants, especially if you sit outside. But, many places with outside seating still have tables close to your neighbors. We've cancelled a handful of reservations out of caution, and we're in a 1BR so have cooked numerous meals here. . .for far cheaper and just as good in most cases. 

Disney does require masks except in the pool area, so we've avoided that spot. They do keep the groupings of chairs separate and they allow only a certain number of guests in at a time, but with more people there than anywhere and none wearing masks, we've opted to skip it. Too much caution? Perhaps. But, that's simply our manner currently. Just being down here was a risk, and we knew that going in. We've done what we could to ameliorate the risks and still enjoy ourselves. 

All of that to say, just be aware that while DHHIR is up and running, there are limitations and changes from what it was: limits on the pool crowds, checking out needed equipment for the lawn games, no tours, no campfires, no movies, no seating at Tide Me Over, only four people at a time in the Mercantile, and masking up whenever out and about on campus. We're fine with these things, and we've gotten a small taste of Disney for which we were starving. However, if anyone else is coming here soon, just be aware that the Disney experience will be different for the foreseeable future; off site, things are pretty much as before.


----------



## Granny

*Sleepy*...thanks for the update on your trip.  It sounds like you have been able to enjoy it despite the restrictions you have experienced.  And having visited Hilton Head several times I can certainly see the appeal as a retirement location.   I hope you enjoy the last two nights of your visit!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Has everyone seen the latest update.  Ugh.  We have our resort reservations but not our tickets.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Has everyone seen the latest update.  Ugh.  We have our resort reservations but not our tickets.



For the park reservations?  I glanced over it.  I also suspect things will change again before your trip and ticket sales will reopen - or at least I assume they still haven't.

There's once again a bonified perk for staying onsite!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Has everyone seen the latest update.  Ugh.  We have our resort reservations but not our tickets.



Oh - now I see that they're opening up all dates thru Sept 2021 for reservations?!  I assumed it would be something like 60 days for a time and then start rolling or something along those lines.  Sept 2021?  That's crazy!   Disney's definitely on a different path than I thought they would be.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

And there's something else up with AP extensions?  Have to dig into that next.


----------



## sleepydog25

Hello, Groupies! The typical late afternoon/early evening t'storm popped up today just as we were sitting down to eat on our balcony. We are at Harbourside I for two nights, and it's decent with a great view of the marina near the bridge to Disney. In fact, we're two floors above Scott's Seafood Market. Let's just say, it's no DHHIR. We'll survive.   

Have a good weekend, Groupies!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> And there's something else up with AP extensions?  Have to dig into that next.


It's so confusing and it looks like we have to wait till the 24th and then we can add tickets to our reservation and then make our park reservations but I worry what will still be open then.


----------



## Corinne

KAT4DISNEY said:


> You might try sudafed shortly before departure to see if you have some slight fluid in the ears that causes issues dealing with the pressure.   Newer aircraft really are much improved for this but sometimes I run into one that I feel the change.   If you have any had stuffiness then I consider sudafed a must.  I've thought my head was going to explode more than once when I didn't.



I used to suffer with sinus issues many years ago. At the time my doctor suggested Sudafed and/or Afrin. I have been using them both forever now, and I also use Earplanes. I am sure it’s overkill, but the pressure and pain I had felt when flying was so severe I would cry.


----------



## Corinne

sleepydog25 said:


> They have Mickey bars and Mickey ice cream sandwiches here, too, for $5.75 each.  Kroger, a 10-minute walk away, has both Mickey bars and sandwiches for $6.99 for a box. Yeah, let that sink in. Of course, they are currently sold out of them. . .


I was so excited when I finally was able to score the MM bars  when they first became available. I have to say, I have not repurchased, they really aren’t the same. But then again, I’m one of those people that thinks every single pasta has a unique taste.


----------



## Corinne

KAT4DISNEY said:


> And there's something else up with AP extensions?  Have to dig into that next.


I called when they announced AP holders could receive a partial refund, or an extension. Since an extension did not work for us, I opted for the partial refund. I’m curious to see how this is handled, but I’m not giving it too much thought!


----------



## Corinne

Happy Saturday morning Groupies!

Hope everyone is well! I’m curious about everyone’s thoughts on the WDW reopening, especially with the spike in cases in Florida. We canceled our September trip, but I am still hoping we can get to Sarasota in October. Not sure that will come to fruition though.


----------



## twinklebug

Wow - the internet blew up with Disney's release of info yesterday on those park reservations and AP extensions or refunds. 
I'm opting for the extention, and the initial 117 days was already added to my exp date when I looked yesterday morning. I'll get 3 trips in under one pass that initially I was hesitant to activate. It doesn't happen often, but wow is it nice when things work out.

I'm not sure what to think about WDW re-opening. We saw what Universal did for opening, and those first few days looked good. Then it appears that it was all a show as the newer reports show on some attractions that the distancing markers have been removed and employees are telling folk to "Fill in all available space!" What!? Crowds are increasing due to those first few reports too. Just a recipe for disaster as those temperature checks won't catch the people who are asymptomatic.

My opinion is: Caution is the new norm. Masks are too but not sure for how long. For now, we just need to make judgement calls on safe places to be as we come across them. I'm prepared to go on our trip and just not go into the parks at all if reports are that they're crowded. With some luck Disney will open up hours late into the evenings and it would be nice to just walk around one for the last two hours as guests leave. I have an AP that was extended so there's no cost to me to do this. My daughter does not have a pass though and would burn through days on a ticket doing so.


----------



## bluecastle

Corinne said:


> I used to suffer with sinus issues many years ago. At the time my doctor suggested Sudafed and/or Afrin. I have been using them both forever now, and I also use Earplanes. I am sure it’s overkill, but the pressure and pain I had felt when flying was so severe I would cry.


Do you use the Sudafed you have to ask for at the pharmacy counter (the original) or the one they replaced it with that unfortunately does nothing for me!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Fathers Day to all the great Groupie Dads!!


----------



## Corinne

bluecastle said:


> Do you use the Sudafed you have to ask for at the pharmacy counter (the original) or the one they replaced it with that unfortunately does nothing for me!


I use the original....yes, you must show your drivers license in order to purchase!


----------



## Corinne

Happy Fathers Day to all the Groupie Dads!


----------



## Granny

Happy Father's Day boys!


----------



## twinklebug

Happy Father's Day to our dads, and single moms too!


----------



## sleepydog25

Happy Fathers' Day, Groupies!

We're back from HHI, and this trip was a little different than our past vacations. We spent a great deal of time looking at homes and not much doing vacation-y things. We only got to the beach twice. We didn't hit the pool (mostly due to no one in there wearing masks). We didn't play any lawn games. We didn't crab (you have to get the gear from the window--no CMs helping you). We didn't eat out as much. We did bike a few times. And we shopped at Tanger Center once. We had Mickey bars. Our last two nights we stayed just across the bridge at Harbourside I (just above Scott's Seafood Market). 

Despite some minor issues in our room, I have to say that Disney's resort shone like a beacon compared to the dingy, dark 1BR suite we had at Harbourside. We won't go back there. Mask wear at DHHIR was mostly good, but there are always scofflaws, and I just don't understand why. What's so awful about keeping a mask on while you're walking about the grounds? The rest of HHI doesn't require them (with a few exceptions), so walk over the bridge and take off your mask if it bothers you. Or go to the pool. Or stay in your room. 

Anyway, the fresh seafood is still marvelous. The beach is still gorgeous at sunrise, the inlet side still amazing at sunset. All the things we like about HHI were on display. . .and some of the things we didn't. I'll insert a picture here to show the sunrise this morning, though I know it will be flipped on its side. We'll go back. . .


----------



## Granny

That's a beautiful picture, Sleepy.  Thanks for sharing...





...and it's weird.  I was able to rotate it but for some reason when I posted it, it shrank?  In any event, it's a wonderful scene.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> That's a beautiful picture, Sleepy.  Thanks for sharing...
> 
> View attachment 503127
> 
> 
> 
> ...and it's weird.  I was able to rotate it but for some reason when I posted it, it shrank?  In any event, it's a wonderful scene.


Thanks for rotating it!  Hmmm. . .Rotator Tom. Sounds a bit like a Marvel superhero.


----------



## bernina

My morning was spent trying to launch into orbit and avoiding the new pink castle to secure park reservations so I apologize if this has already been asked.

Does anyone know if boat transportation is (will be?) running at Wilderness? We're staying BRV mid July.

Thanks!!


----------



## sleepydog25

bernina said:


> My morning was spent trying to launch into orbit and avoiding the new pink castle to secure park reservations so I apologize if this has already been asked.
> 
> Does anyone know if boat transportation is (will be?) running at Wilderness? We're staying BRV mid July.
> 
> Thanks!!


Welcome, *bernina*! Welcome to the Groupies! While I'm at it, welcome to anyone else who has posted recently that I might have missed. I don't pay attention to these things as much as I used to. We're glad you dropped by. 

I can't 100% guarantee my answer to your question is correct, but my guess is that, yes, the boat will run. First, they can't expect everyone to drive to Disney, so they'll have to run buses. And if they run buses, logic dictates that boats would also operate since they would take the strain off buses and you can perhaps better social distance on a boat. Now, the schedule may change, i.e., they might run less frequently, but I believe they'll run. I don't know that Disney has made that announcement yet. Perhaps someone on her more in the know will, well, know.


----------



## sleepydog25

Afternoon, Groupies!

Lots of buzz (Lightyear) about Disney beginning to open up, park reservations, tickets, et. al. I, for one, am thankful we don't have any trips the rest of this year and none planned for next. . .although *Luv* did ask me this morning as I was crawling out of bed thus before my coffee, "do you think we should try to get something for this Christmas?"   Uh, no.

To all those who_ are _trying to get there, or attempting to edit your plans, may the Force be with you (and a fifth of some distilled beverage). Anyway, if anyone has new plans or changed ones or canceled ones, just PM me and I'll change Page 1. Yes. . .we do. . .have. . .a Page. . .1. . .still. . .pretty sure. . .


----------



## Corinne

bernina said:


> My morning was spent trying to launch into orbit and avoiding the new pink castle to secure park reservations so I apologize if this has already been asked.
> 
> Does anyone know if boat transportation is (will be?) running at Wilderness? We're staying BRV mid July.
> 
> Thanks!!


 Right now only mode of transportation open are the busses. Of course, the parks are not open yet, so that remains to be seen. If social distancing is required on boats and busses they will not be able to accommodate many guests on the open air boats from the Lodge.


----------



## Corinne

Sleepy, your get away sounds lovely. I am in full agreement with you on the wearing of masks. We would love to get to HHI one day! Did you find any properties you were especially fond of?


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> Sleepy, your get away sounds lovely. I am in full agreement with you on the wearing of masks. We would love to get to HHI one day! Did you find any properties you were especially fond of?


It was fun, though it was more of a fact-finding trip than a laid back, spend time on the beach or at the pool time. Of course, the virus had a little to do with that. You FedEx (absolutely, positively) must get there. It's the antithetical Disney. Many first-timers wonder if they'll enjoy it given there are no parks, no ADRs, no rides. They soon discover that vacations to HHI are more of what they remember when they were kids--just letting the stress melt off and enjoying time together that doesn't involve running from queue to queue or hoping to get that 6 p.m. slot at O'Hana's. Just go. 

And, actually, *Corinne*, we did! A few, in fact.  Our fingers are in the water. We found an agent we like and who lives in the area we want. We've told ourselves to be patient since 3-4 houses we liked before leaving to travel there were put under contract in the interim. So, though we found three we liked a lot, we know none of them may be available tomorrow. Still, we've begun to de-junk our house (dumpster being delivered later this week), hired a realtor to sell our house, and contacted USAA about getting pre-approved for a loan. We shall see. . .


----------



## bluecastle

sleepydog25 said:


> Afternoon, Groupies!
> 
> Lots of buzz (Lightyear) about Disney beginning to open up, park reservations, tickets, et. al. I, for one, am thankful we don't have any trips the rest of this year and none planned for next. . .although *Luv* did ask me this morning as I was crawling out of bed thus before my coffee, "do you think we should try to get something for this Christmas?"   Uh, no.
> 
> To all those who_ are _trying to get there, or attempting to edit your plans, may the Force be with you (and a fifth of some distilled beverage). Anyway, if anyone has new plans or changed ones or canceled ones, just PM me and I'll change Page 1. Yes. . .we do. . .have. . .a Page. . .1. . .still. . .pretty sure. . .


I feel the same about not being in a rush to go back. And I felt that even before COVID, but now I'm thinking that if things aren't the way we have envisioned our granddaughter's first trip to be, 2022 may become 2023. ( but my daughter will not want to wait, plus my DGD will not be free)  We need a long time to save up because we will be paying for everything for all 5 of us, except for souvenirs. 
I think returning from a WDW trip to your home in HHI is going to be so wonderful. Good luck with house hunting!


----------



## Corinne

sleepydog25 said:


> And, actually, *Corinne*, we did! A few, in fact.  Our fingers are in the water. We found an agent we like and who lives in the area we want. We've told ourselves to be patient since 3-4 houses we liked before leaving to travel there were put under contract in the interim. So, though we found three we liked a lot, we know none of them may be available tomorrow. Still, we've begun to de-junk our house (dumpster being delivered later this week), hired a realtor to sell our house, and contacted USAA about getting pre-approved for a loan. We shall see. . .



Wow you ARE serious! Good for you! It sounds like a hot market, is it a sellers market in your area as well? How exciting!

Dana and I started looking last fall in Sarasota and found the area we want. We submitted an offer/negotiated/agreement on a unit , but in the process got “cold feet” for lack of a better term. It just didn’t feel 100% right. Now nothing has really come on the market but i am hopeful!  

I look forward to hearing about your journey!


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> Wow you ARE serious! Good for you! It sounds like a hot market, is it a sellers market in your area as well? How exciting!
> 
> Dana and I started looking last fall in Sarasota and found the area we want. We submitted an offer/negotiated/agreement on a unit , but in the process got “cold feet” for lack of a better term. It just didn’t feel 100% right. Now nothing has really come on the market but i am hopeful!
> 
> I look forward to hearing about your journey!


Yes, we aren't getting any younger, and sometimes the problem with life is one keeps putting things off waiting for the exact time to act, not realizing that the only time we have allotted is _now._ We've been talking about this for over two years and barely budged on waiting and planning. We realized that we likely wouldn't be in any better position to make a move than we are in now, so we (and be "we" I mostly mean "me") realized that waiting any longer was silly. Now, we may not be able to sell our house, or be able to find a house we want right away, and we might have to live in a rental for a time. So, we might still be here come Christmas. Or spring. But, we're preparing to strike when the stars align. 

Here's a shot of one of the properties we looked at. Sorry that it's flipped, but hopefully, you get the idea. 


Well, Groupies, there has been a lot of action on the Boards of late, mostly talking about HHI and WDW re-opening. HHI and VB are easy compared to the whole WDW imbroglio. What was already a complicated, logistical headache under normal conditions just got exponentially harder. For those of you who are attempting to navigate the waters of re-entering WDW in the coming months, my sincere best wishes to you. We're going to wait at least another year, maybe longer. 

Have a grand day, Groupies! I leave you with a shot of Mickey waffles from Tide Me Over. . .


----------



## twinklebug

I love your thinking @sleepydog25.

A bit of advice I'm passing along from my dad who bought second building back on Myrtle beach back in the 1990s: talk to insurance companies as you look into waterfront properties. Just good to know who will insure what and at what rate. Their rates skyrocketed after Hugo came through and he decided to sell and bought a home in Florida, up on a hill to ensure he'd not be hit with a flood.

Good luck in your endevors!  Can we all stop by when you relocate?


----------



## Corinne

That’s still pretty exciting, Sleepy.  We are still trying to figure out where we want to be in the summer and fall, and not ready to sell our house yet. The loose “plan” would be to downsize here, and have a condo in FL. 

We are also not planning on WDW any time soon....maybe next year.  I honestly do not blame the CM’s expressing concerns and asking for the opening to be postponed.  DL has delayed their opening,


----------



## DVC Jen

Corinne said:


> That’s still pretty exciting, Sleepy.  We are still trying to figure out where we want to be in the summer and fall, and not ready to sell our house yet. The loose “plan” would be to downsize here, and have a condo in FL.
> 
> We are also not planning on WDW any time soon....maybe next year.  I honestly do not blame the CM’s expressing concerns and asking for the opening to be postponed.  DL has delayed their opening,




I agree with you Corinne.  I think opening up now is a horrible idea with how cases are just blowing up in Florida (and here in Texas).  We are staying hunkered down at home. We go out for curbside pickup of grocery orders.  I go to a post office satillite office that rarely has anyone but me in there to mail my orders out.   Dog food and everything else is delivered. Always wearing a mask and social distancing. My blood   pressure is high again so I have been put back on meds.    Even though I am 54 I am in a high risk category with the blood pressure issue as well as a congenital heart defect.  I will be making a reservation for next summer over the 4th of July and my birthday.  2 nights at POR (with a surprise for our girls  to Universal if things pan out the way we are hoping).  Then 10 nights home at BRV and another 4 nights at our second home - Vero.  I am crossing  my fingers, hoping and praying a vaccine is available by then and things are able to return to at least more normal than they are now.  Talked to my doc about it a few weeks ago and she feels we will have a vaccine by then and it is safe to plan for next summer.  I hope she is right.  She had a big family WDW trip for 20 cancelled in April, and she is anxious to get back there as well.


----------



## TCRAIG

Stay safe everyone!  We switched around our plans and are spending a long weekend with our daughter and her husband and our GrandGirls at HHI In Sept - then just Jerry and me at WLV for 5 nights from there...we originally had it the other way around but with Fla cases up - we figured it would be safer for them.


----------



## sleepydog25

Morning, Groupies! We've been a rather reticent bunch the past week as I noticed that the first four posts on this page were from Father's Day. I sincerely hope all is well as can be with each Groupie, and that each of you is coping with what is turning into one of the most unsettled years in my lifetime. I recently read a humorous post where someone said he always wondered what it would be like to live during the Spanish Flu, Great Depression, Dust Bowl, Civil Rights movement and more, but not all at once. I couldn't help but laugh. . .laughter is a good thing, even in the face of trying times.

That's what I love about coming to this spot, this _*home*_. I've only met a handful of you, but I consider you family--a large extended family, but still family. I know when I come here that I'll find humor, comfort, strength, and no recriminations. I'm especially reminded of this aspect when I visit another thread and see some of the acrimony that spills into it. So, to my Groupies, thank you for being a constant reminder of what's important in this world.

In other Disney-related news, I've only read a couple of small inputs from folks staying at our beloved Lodge, and they've reported it's quiet. I'll bet! If you hear of any news, please share on our thread. In fact, I'd love to know how Groupies are currently doing. A few above this post have chimed in, and it was good to hear from them, so let's not be strangers. I'll leave the porch light on. . .


----------



## Corinne

Hi Sleepy,

Once again you managed to express my sentiments perfectly! Love this group, and I’m very grateful for you all! 

I don’t have too much else to contribute this lovely Sunday morning. I hope you are all well!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Having an emotional day today.  Was able to buy my tickets and make my park reservations this morning then it hit me.  Even though I had my resort reservation and had been watching videos and doing other things for the trip, making those reservations made it real and the waterworks started.  The last 3 years have sucked and I really need some happy and to be able to escape reality for at least a bit so that's why I'm so emotional.  I just need to keep my fingers crossed now that everything will continue to go well with the trip.  Hope everyone else who needed to make reservations today was able to get what they wanted.  Have a good Sunday everyone!


----------



## sleepydog25

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Having an emotional day today.  Was able to buy my tickets and make my park reservations this morning then it hit me.  Even though I had my resort reservation and had been watching videos and doing other things for the trip, making those reservations made it real and the waterworks started.  The last 3 years have sucked and I really need some happy and to be able to escape reality for at least a bit so that's why I'm so emotional.  I just need to keep my fingers crossed now that everything will continue to go well with the trip.  Hope everyone else who needed to make reservations today was able to get what they wanted.  Have a good Sunday everyone!


Glad you were able to make the reservations, and even happier that you wanted to share with us. Here's to hoping it will be a magical trip!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

sleepydog25 said:


> Glad you were able to make the reservations, and even happier that you wanted to share with us. Here's to hoping it will be a magical trip!


Thank you!


----------



## jimmytammy

Just back from a long weekend at Badin Lake.  My folks have a retreat there, mostly a shack, but nice respite all the same.  It seems the further you go into the outer reaches away from urban sprawl, the less likely to see folks having masks on.  Most businesses we frequent around the lake are local owned places and they aren't pushing what became mandatory for NC on Friday.  Our town of Burlington has been more like the rest of the nation and abiding by the rule albeit reluctantly.  I for one will be glad when its all past us

Doing good here, and plugging along like so many others.

Sleepy, wow, you folks really are serious about the HHI move.  That will just give us an excuse now to definitely stay at the Disney Resort now!  You can show us all the good eats down there!!


----------



## claire_ont

Well I cancelled my pre-Christmas trip to the world and now have a poly/AKV-Jambo booked for end Jan.  I will decide on whether I cancel that trip in the fall.  I am really hoping that COVID has died down by then.  Otherwise with my immune system it is not worth the risk of going to WDW.  

Covid has certainly restructured my plans this year.  I was supposed to retire end April, but with the tanking of the stock market, my retirement savings took a beating.  Fortunately my work was more than happy to have me stay, so financially all is good. Compared to many, I am extremely fortunate.  

I hope all the groupies are doing well and staying as positive as possible during this time. Here's hoping that things will eventually go back to normal.


----------



## bluecastle

This is going to be an eventful couple of weeks for me. Last week my husband got laid off, but good fortune smiled on us and he got an offer from a previous job very quickly. My daughter is wrestling with what to do in the fall. She is a Head Start teacher and really does not want to expose herself to those dear little 4 year-olds who will in no way practice social distancing. She has loved being home with our granddaughter who will be a year-old next month. My greatest joy during this whole pandemic has been to see her getting to be a stay at home mom, even with the interruptions and stress of virtual teaching. 
As for me,  I finally decided to stop postponing my follow-up CT scan to see if I am still cancer-free. I was supposed to have it in May and I am getting it done this Tuesday. Any prayers and pixie dust sent my way will be much appreciated. I see my oncologist on the 8th. I am afraid on a number of levels, ( the results, going into a medical building), but my daughter was the one who convinced me to go. Better to find out sooner than later when it comes to the big C. 
We spent a wonderful day visiting her, our son-in-law, and our DGD today.  Our granddaughter reaching for us with both arms is the absolute, greatest gift. We all have to balance safety and risks. The decisions we have to make these days are far from easy. I am wishing you all well. 
As far as threads here, I have been limiting myself to this one and some photography-related ones, with occasional stops at News and Rumors. Not only are practical decisions hard, but figuring out how to maintain our mental health is a challenge too! Thanks for being here!


----------



## TCRAIG

Hang in there Blue Castle - sending prayers and lotsa pixie dust!


----------



## DVC Jen

@bluecastle   Will be thinking about you the next few days. Sending lots of warm wishes, positive thoughts and prayers your way.  I understand about limiting social media and such right now.  I deactivated my FB account and am limiting myself A LOT with the news and anything that could cause me worry, frustration or any of the other million and one negatives.  It has been a rough year in more ways than one - or two - or three.

Take care of yourself.  I sincerely hope and will pray your test results are very very positive.  Sending you hugs.


----------



## sleepydog25

@bluecastle Our thoughts will be with you, as well. We'll all be sending you Groupie Glitter--it's like pixie dust, only stronger. Glad to hear of the success of your husband and the joys of your daughter, SIL, and granddaughter. And we're happy you posted here, a safe place, a welcoming arms and embracing place. We'll be here for you.


----------



## jimmytammy

Praying for you bluecastle


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

bluecastle said:


> As for me,  I finally decided to stop postponing my follow-up CT scan to see if I am still cancer-free. I was supposed to have it in May and I am getting it done this Tuesday. Any prayers and pixie dust sent my way will be much appreciated. I see my oncologist on the 8th. I am afraid on a number of levels, ( the results, going into a medical building), but my daughter was the one who convinced me to go. Better to find out sooner than later when it comes to the big C.


Best of luck to you Bluecastle and lots of pixie dust. Glad you are going to get it done.  I know how scary it can be but you are doing the right thing.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Praying for you, bluecastle.


----------



## Corinne

Sending prayers and good thoughts Bluecastle.


----------



## Cinderbrella1

Good luck tomorrow, Bluecastle.  Sending lots of pixie dust and prayers your way!


----------



## bluecastle

You guys are amazing! Thanks for all the prayers, encouragement, pixie dust, and groupie glitter! Taking it with me tomorrow. My husband is not allowed to come in with me, so I will read these comments again in the waiting room. Thanks again!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

bluecastle said:


> You guys are amazing! Thanks for all the prayers, encouragement, pixie dust, and groupie glitter! Taking it with me tomorrow. My husband is not allowed to come in with me, so I will read these comments again in the waiting room. Thanks again!


You got this Bluecastle!!!  We will all be there with you!


----------



## twinklebug

Sending more of that groupie glitter your way @bluecastle !
You'll do fine


----------



## Starwind

Good luck Bluecastle.


----------



## Lakegirl

Good Luck Bluecastle.  Praying you get wonderful results!!
i made my dining today for our August trip.  There was so much of what is able to be available available.  We got everything we wanted.  We were excited as this will be our first stay at VGF, we were doing 4 nights at VGF and 3 at BLT.  With the NBA coming I would of completely changed it but my daughter has her heart set on VGF, so I took a night off of VGF and made BLT 4 nights.  Getting excited but nervous as well.  Our April trip was cancelled and I really just want to get away.  I have been thinking everything would be better by August but the crazy spike in numbers is frustrating.
Still looking forward to going and making dining made it more real.  Hope everyone is doing well and staying healthy.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Lakegirl said:


> Good Luck Bluecastle.  Praying you get wonderful results!!
> i made my dining today for our August trip.  There was so much of what is able to be available available.  We got everything we wanted.  We were excited as this will be our first stay at VGF, we were doing 4 nights at VGF and 3 at BLT.  With the NBA coming I would of completely changed it but my daughter has her heart set on VGF, so I took a night off of VGF and made BLT 4 nights.  Getting excited but nervous as well.  Our April trip was cancelled and I really just want to get away.  I have been thinking everything would be better by August but the crazy spike in numbers is frustrating.
> Still looking forward to going and making dining made it more real.  Hope everyone is doing well and staying healthy.


So glad you got what you wanted.  I had seen some people had problems.


----------



## Lakegirl

Disney loving Iowan said:


> So glad you got what you wanted.  I had seen some people had problems.


I did get the Orbit at first waited a few got a cup of Coffee and came back and it was gone And was able to make them.


----------



## DisneyGal24

We will be visiting VWL next week. We snagged a reservation for Whispering Canyon and I’m excited to see all the changes.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DisneyGal24 said:


> We will be visiting VWL next week. We snagged a reservation for Whispering Canyon and I’m excited to see all the changes.


Nice!  So jealous.


----------



## bluecastle

So, I am in that unfun period of time known as "waiting to hear results." But your well-wishes really did help me while I was there. If it wasn't for a man coughing in the waiting room (not directly near me) it would have been pretty stress free. 
Reading about the WL and VWL and looking at pictures does lower my anxiety and blood pressure!
I found this old refillable mug when I was going through a souvenir box today. I bet you guys have one too! We also had the large one, but not sure where that is. Thanks again for all your support!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Thanks for the update Bluecastle.  I hope it's not long till you get your results and that they are good news.


----------



## twinklebug

bluecastle said:


> So, I am in that unfun period of time known as "waiting to hear results." But your well-wishes really did help me while I was there. If it wasn't for a man coughing in the waiting room (not directly near me) it would have been pretty stress free.
> Reading about the WL and VWL and looking at pictures does lower my anxiety and blood pressure!
> I found this old refillable mug when I was going through a souvenir box today. I bet you guys have one too! We also had the large one, but not sure where that is. Thanks again for all your support!
> View attachment 505878


Good to hear it's done. We'll wait with you if you don't mind. Playing "wishes" in my head for you 

We have several of the WL mugs, yours is in great condition. I had to rescue the best of our three to have one stay legible.

Not sure how many others use their Disney refillable mugs at home, but morning coffee would not be the same around here without it (propped up in a Starbucks Disney mug to keep a certain overgrown kitten from tipping it.)


----------



## sleepydog25

bluecastle said:


> So, I am in that unfun period of time known as "waiting to hear results." But your well-wishes really did help me while I was there. If it wasn't for a man coughing in the waiting room (not directly near me) it would have been pretty stress free.
> Reading about the WL and VWL and looking at pictures does lower my anxiety and blood pressure!
> I found this old refillable mug when I was going through a souvenir box today. I bet you guys have one too! We also had the large one, but not sure where that is. Thanks again for all your support!
> View attachment 505878


We have been purging in order to get the house show ready, and while we did dispose of several Disney ceramic mugs, as well as refillable mugs, we did NOT get rid of this classic of which we have two. Where we go (or stay), so go they. Funny how something so mundane can retain a great amount of nostalgia. Glad to hear the actual process went swimmingly.


----------



## Corinne

We definitely have a bunch of those refillable mugs! Does anyone still have the McDonalds glasses? My son sent a pic of one them a few weeks ago, and asked if we still had them. To my surprise it appears that I must have donated the set during one of my purge sessions!


----------



## bluecastle

Great news, groupies! Got my report today and it was all good!!  I felt like I could finally breathe after 48 hours of high anxiety. Now I can go back to worrying about COVID and what my daughters going to do in the fall. 
I am just so incredibly relieved that this was not added to my plate. Last November when I had my first scan after radiation I was in the middle of planning a trip to WDW in January to either celebrate or cheer me up,if needed. I wish I could plan a trip now, but so much is going to have to be different before I consider going back. Meanwhile, I will hang out here and keep up with all that's happening as well as enjoying reminiscing about the past. 
Thank you so much for being here for me and for caring. It meant a lot and it really did help!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

So glad to hear that Bluecastle!!!  That is great news.  So glad for you!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bluecastle said:


> Great news, groupies! Got my report today and it was all good!!  I felt like I could finally breathe after 48 hours of high anxiety. Now I can go back to worrying about COVID and what my daughters going to do in the fall.
> I am just so incredibly relieved that this was not added to my plate. Last November when I had my first scan after radiation I was in the middle of planning a trip to WDW in January to either celebrate or cheer me up,if needed. I wish I could plan a trip now, but so much is going to have to be different before I consider going back. Meanwhile, I will hang out here and keep up with all that's happening as well as enjoying reminiscing about the past.
> Thank you so much for being here for me and for caring. It meant a lot and it really did help!!



Great news bluecastle!  Very happy for you!


----------



## jimmytammy

Awesome news bluecastle!!


----------



## TCRAIG

GM Groupies!  Anyone else’s DVC sign-on disappear this morning?  The site is not recognizing either me or Jerry (sigh)


----------



## Corinne

Oh thank goodness blucastle! So happy to hear the good news!


----------



## Corinne

Hi Tricia, I was able to sign on to DVC site...maybe try again now?


----------



## Granny

*Bluecastle*...prayers of gratitude and thanksgiving for your great news!  Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## sleepydog25

bluecastle said:


> Great news, groupies! Got my report today and it was all good!!  I felt like I could finally breathe after 48 hours of high anxiety. Now I can go back to worrying about COVID and what my daughters going to do in the fall.
> I am just so incredibly relieved that this was not added to my plate. Last November when I had my first scan after radiation I was in the middle of planning a trip to WDW in January to either celebrate or cheer me up,if needed. I wish I could plan a trip now, but so much is going to have to be different before I consider going back. Meanwhile, I will hang out here and keep up with all that's happening as well as enjoying reminiscing about the past.
> Thank you so much for being here for me and for caring. It meant a lot and it really did help!!


That's wonderful news! That's the thing about this group I love--you feel the support. And when you come here to relax, unwind, and share, it feels a bit like family. Again, that's marvelous to hear, and we're glad you shared with us.

Speaking of news, we're one step closer to a move. We had a dumpster all of this past week and threw away so many things that were literally collecting dust (and cat hair!). We cleaned, painted,and straightened. . .and we listed the house for sale on Wednesday and went live on Zillow yesterday. Literally, 45 minutes after the sign went up, a gentleman walked up to the house and asked if he could look around, so we did. He used to live in this subdivision many years ago but moved to Greenville, SC. He's now ready to come back and loves the house. He called today to talk about the price, so we'll see. Scary and exciting all at once.

Okay, Groupies, have a wonderful weekend but stay safe. Be safe, too. . .


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

sleepydog25 said:


> That's wonderful news! That's the thing about this group I love--you feel the support. And when you come here to relax, unwind, and share, it feels a bit like family. Again, that's marvelous to here, and we're glad you shared with us.
> 
> Speaking of news, we're one step closer to a move. We had a dumpster all of this past week and threw away so many things that were literally collecting dust (and cat hair!). We cleaned, painted,and straightened. . .and we listed the house for sale on Wednesday and went live on Zillow yesterday. Literally, 45 minutes after the sign went up, a gentleman walked up to the house and asked if he could look around, so we did. He used to live in this subdivision many years ago but moved to Greenville, SC. He's now ready to come back and loves the house. He called today to talk about the price, so we'll see. Scary and exciting all at once.
> 
> Okay, Groupies, have a wonderful weekend but stay safe. Be safe, too. . .


Wow.  I hope you can work things out.  That would be awesome.  Good luck.


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> That's wonderful news! That's the thing about this group I love--you feel the support. And when you come here to relax, unwind, and share, it feels a bit like family. Again, that's marvelous to hear, and we're glad you shared with us.
> 
> Speaking of news, we're one step closer to a move. We had a dumpster all of this past week and threw away so many things that were literally collecting dust (and cat hair!). We cleaned, painted,and straightened. . .and we listed the house for sale on Wednesday and went live on Zillow yesterday. Literally, 45 minutes after the sign went up, a gentleman walked up to the house and asked if he could look around, so we did. He used to live in this subdivision many years ago but moved to Greenville, SC. He's now ready to come back and loves the house. He called today to talk about the price, so we'll see. Scary and exciting all at once.
> 
> Okay, Groupies, have a wonderful weekend but stay safe. Be safe, too. . .


Wow! Talk about fast moving. I hope everything works out for the best!

PS - My kids are in the process of moving back to the Greenville, SC area from Baton Rouge. DIL and son just returned from an interview trip and said United Airlines is not practicing what they preach when it comes to distancing people - their planes were packed with only the front rows near the crew empty.

Anyone with upcoming trips, stay on top of reports coming from your airlines. I won't pick and choose who is doing the best as it seems to change day to day.


----------



## TCRAIG

Corinne said:


> Hi Tricia, I was able to sign on to DVC site...maybe try again now?


Thanks Corinne - i was able to sign in on my laptop so it must have been something funky with my phone....I installed the last upgrade from Apple and now all is well!


----------



## DVC Jen

bluecastle said:


> Great news, groupies! Got my report today and it was all good!!  I felt like I could finally breathe after 48 hours of high anxiety. Now I can go back to worrying about COVID and what my daughters going to do in the fall.
> I am just so incredibly relieved that this was not added to my plate. Last November when I had my first scan after radiation I was in the middle of planning a trip to WDW in January to either celebrate or cheer me up,if needed. I wish I could plan a trip now, but so much is going to have to be different before I consider going back. Meanwhile, I will hang out here and keep up with all that's happening as well as enjoying reminiscing about the past.
> Thank you so much for being here for me and for caring. It meant a lot and it really did help!!




BEST NEWS I have heard/read in a very very long time.  I am thrilled for you.  WOOOOHOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## DVC Jen

sleepydog25 said:


> Speaking of news, we're one step closer to a move. We had a dumpster all of this past week and threw away so many things that were literally collecting dust (and cat hair!). We cleaned, painted,and straightened. . .and we listed the house for sale on Wednesday and went live on Zillow yesterday. Literally, 45 minutes after the sign went up, a gentleman walked up to the house and asked if he could look around, so we did. He used to live in this subdivision many years ago but moved to Greenville, SC. He's now ready to come back and loves the house. He called today to talk about the price, so we'll see. Scary and exciting all at once.
> 
> Okay, Groupies, have a wonderful weekend but stay safe. Be safe, too. . .



 Wow.  That is fantastic.  I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## DVC Jen

Question for my Groupie family.  I know no one knows what is going to happen with this virus.  But does anyone else feel like it might not be OK for summer of 2021, or do you feel fairly certain things will be pretty safe?  Or kinda in between?

Our 11 month window will be opening up in a few weeks and I really want to make reservations, but part of me is holding back and unsure.

Thoughts?  Feelings?  Again - I know it is all speculation and no one knows for sure.  My Dr feels confident we will have a vaccine and it will be OK to go.  Yet - part of me is still hesitating.  Just wondering if I am alone - in this sea of uncertainty.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DVC Jen said:


> Question for my Groupie family.  I know no one knows what is going to happen with this virus.  But does anyone else feel like it might not be OK for summer of 2021, or do you feel fairly certain things will be pretty safe?  Or kinda in between?
> 
> Our 11 month window will be opening up in a few weeks and I really want to make reservations, but part of me is holding back and unsure.
> 
> Thoughts?  Feelings?  Again - I know it is all speculation and no one knows for sure.  My Dr feels confident we will have a vaccine and it will be OK to go.  Yet - part of me is still hesitating.  Just wondering if I am alone - in this sea of uncertainty.


Oh I sure hope so.  I'm hoping it will at least be safe for our trip in January.


----------



## bluecastle

DVC Jen said:


> Question for my Groupie family.  I know no one knows what is going to happen with this virus.  But does anyone else feel like it might not be OK for summer of 2021, or do you feel fairly certain things will be pretty safe?  Or kinda in between?
> 
> Our 11 month window will be opening up in a few weeks and I really want to make reservations, but part of me is holding back and unsure.
> 
> Thoughts?  Feelings?  Again - I know it is all speculation and no one knows for sure.  My Dr feels confident we will have a vaccine and it will be OK to go.  Yet - part of me is still hesitating.  Just wondering if I am alone - in this sea of uncertainty.


My feelings change every time I read something new! The FDA will approve a vaccine with only 50% effectiveness. That makes me nervous. People recovering from COVID, including children, are having pretty bad side effects. That makes me nervous. People are still not taking this illness seriously. That makes me nervous. All that makes me feel very hesitant to guess about the future until I see something more reassuring in the present. However, planning a trip means hope and that's always a good thing. I don't know what the cancellation policy would be for a DVC res since I am not a member and always do room only. Looking forward to reading everyone's opinions.


----------



## Corinne

Wow Sleepy, that’s awesome! I hope it all works out, cannot wait to hear!!


----------



## Corinne

I’m not sure an introduction of a vaccine will even make me feel comfortable to go back to WDW....too many unknowns. Once it is brought to market what the efficacy will be. I get the flu shot every year, knowing full well I could still get the flu. I want all of us to get our lives back, and don’t want to live in fear, but the on the other hand this virus is freaking scary!


----------



## Granny

I think by next summer it is likely that there will be an effective vaccine available.  So many countries pouring so many resources in finding a good vaccine that I have hope for this to be contained at some point.

Having said that, I also think that the most vulnerable (at risk) people still need to take precautions and decide their comfort level with venturing back out into the new normal.   I have never gotten a flu shot but I know I will go for a COVID vaccine when it is available.


----------



## Starwind

DVC Jen said:


> Question for my Groupie family.  I know no one knows what is going to happen with this virus.  But does anyone else feel like it might not be OK for summer of 2021, or do you feel fairly certain things will be pretty safe?  Or kinda in between?
> 
> Our 11 month window will be opening up in a few weeks and I really want to make reservations, but part of me is holding back and unsure.
> 
> Thoughts?  Feelings?  Again - I know it is all speculation and no one knows for sure.  My Dr feels confident we will have a vaccine and it will be OK to go.  Yet - part of me is still hesitating.  Just wondering if I am alone - in this sea of uncertainty.



We have a DCL Alaska cruise booked for late summer 2021. I am hopeful it will go ahead and be safe to go on it, but to be honest, not certain that will be the case.

We are planning as if we will be on it. But at the same time are resigned that at some point before PIF next spring we may be pushing it to 2022. We are high risk and at the very least won't sail if there isn't a vaccine [and we're vaccinated]. So many things have to happen and can change between now and then; there are just so many unknowns right now. 

But we also have to keep looking toward the future and living life, however modified that is.

Are you able to book without incurring penalties if you have to cancel/push off until later ? If so, I would say book and plan but also be aware that this is that one trip that may get moved, so make sure the things you plan are things that can be canceled or rescheduled. And be really sure of the "fine print" and penalties etc. If you have trip insurance, make sure you know what it will and won't cover, especially re: covid-related coverage.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hi all and Happy Independence day!  Hope you all are able to eat some good food and celebrate as much as possible with how things are now.   I have to say that reading some of your recent posts makes me nervous about going in January.  I guess we will see how things go once the parks open again.   Hoping you can sprinkle a little pixie and moose dust my way.  I have to go for my semi-annual skin check at my dermatologist on Monday.  It is both nerve wracking and embarrassing.  Ugh.  No fun.


----------



## twinklebug

*Happy 244th Birthday USA!* 

Sorry you've had a bad year.
Here's hoping we get back on track for your 245th.


----------



## bluecastle

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hi all and Happy Independence day!  Hope you all are able to eat some good food and celebrate as much as possible with how things are now.   I have to say that reading some of your recent posts makes me nervous about going in January.  I guess we will see how things go once the parks open again.   Hoping you can sprinkle a little pixie and moose dust my way.  I have to go for my semi-annual skin check at my dermatologist on Monday.  It is both nerve wracking and embarrassing.  Ugh.  No fun.


Hope your skin check goes well. Pixie dust and groupie glitter headed your way!!
I'm sorry if my COVID post contributed to your anxiety about your trip. Sometimes I feel like my feelings about that subject can shift from hopeful to fearful in a second. I think at this point I would just keep planning until you would have major financial costs for canceling or rescheduling. If planning gives you hope, it's a good thing.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

bluecastle said:


> Hope your skin check goes well. Pixie dust and groupie glitter headed your way!!
> I'm sorry if my COVID post contributed to your anxiety about your trip. Sometimes I feel like my feelings about that subject can shift from hopeful to fearful in a second. I think at this point I would just keep planning until you would have major financial costs for canceling or rescheduling. If planning gives you hope, it's a good thing.


Thank you Bluecastle I appreciate it.  .  No need to apologize.  It wasn't your post in particular.  Sorry for making it sound that way.  I feel the same as far as my feelings going back and forth.  I'll read one post or article and I'll be feeling confident then I'll read a different one and be like oh geez what have I done lol.


----------



## twinklebug

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Thank you Bluecastle I appreciate it.  .  No need to apologize.  It wasn't your post in particular.  I feel the same as far as my feelings going back and forth.  I'll read one post or article and I'll be feeling confident then I'll read a different one and be like oh geez what have I done lol.


I feel this. We're all in the same boat.
I look at the groupies thread here as our happy home, and of course real world concerns do come into play, however here we'll always find support and sometimes that much needed distraction.



Spoiler: Mickey hugin bear coloring page


----------



## jimmytammy

*A Very **Happy Anniversary to our fearless leader, SleepyDog25 and his lovely bride, Luvvwl!!!!  Hope it has been a great one for some great folks!!!!*


----------



## jimmytammy

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hi all and Happy Independence day!  Hope you all are able to eat some good food and celebrate as much as possible with how things are now.   I have to say that reading some of your recent posts makes me nervous about going in January.  I guess we will see how things go once the parks open again.   Hoping you can sprinkle a little pixie and moose dust my way.  I have to go for my semi-annual skin check at my dermatologist on Monday.  It is both nerve wracking and embarrassing.  Ugh.  No fun.



Sending prayers and Moose Dust your way


----------



## DVC Jen

Happy Anniversary SleepyDog25 and wife.


----------



## bluecastle

Happy Anniversary sleepy dog and luv!! Hope you are doing something special to celebrate. (like selling your house?)


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> *A Very **Happy Anniversary to our fearless leader, SleepyDog25 and his lovely bride, Luvvwl!!!!  Hope it has been a great one for some great folks!!!!*





DVC Jen said:


> Happy Anniversary SleepyDog25 and wife.





bluecastle said:


> Happy Anniversary sleepy dog and luv!! Hope you are doing something special to celebrate. (like selling your house?)


Aww, thanks guys! I gotta say, we didn't do anything terribly special today. We worked our tails off the past 10 days purging and decluttering the house, complete with a roll-away dumpster we rented for a week. I have to say it was marvelous to walk to the edge of my deck and toss stuff in the gaping maw of the trash bin. We had ordered a 10' long one, but the company was short of them and sent us a 15'er. Still had same weight limits, but we had lots of room to just toss without wondering if we hit the dumpster.   We did have a couple of showings over the weekend, so we'll see what, if anything, comes of it. 

In particular today, I had avoided clearing my side of the huge walk-in closet we have, so that's what I did. I found Jimmy Hoffa. We had nachos for dinner and toasted our day with a margarita--that was the highlight of our excitement. We started watching HAMILTON. *Luv *made it about 15 minutes before falling asleep, though I really enjoyed the first third of it before shutting it off. I'll watch it later this week while she's out of town for work. I have to say, Disney+ has been our friend during the whole COVID-19 quarantining. 

Again, we appreciate the kind thoughts from our "family" here at the Groupie site. Cheers to all!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

sleepydog25 said:


> Aww, thanks guys! I gotta say, we didn't do anything terribly special today. We worked our tails off the past 10 days purging and decluttering the house, complete with a roll-away dumpster we rented for a week. I have to say it was marvelous to walk to the edge of my deck and toss stuff in the gaping maw of the trash bin. We had ordered a 10' long one, but the company was short of them and sent us a 15'er. Still had same weight limits, but we had lots of room to just toss without wondering if we hit the dumpster.   We did have a couple of showings over the weekend, so we'll see what, if anything, comes of it.
> 
> In particular today, I had avoided clearing my side of the huge walk-in closet we have, so that's what I did. I found Jimmy Hoffa. We had nachos for dinner and toasted our day with a margarita--that was the highlight of our excitement. We started watching HAMILTON. *Luv *made it about 15 minutes before falling asleep, though I really enjoyed the first third of it before shutting it off. I'll watch it later this week while she's out of town for work. I have to say, Disney+ has been our friend during the whole COVID-19 quarantining.
> 
> Again, we appreciate the kind thoughts from our "family" here at the Groupie site. Cheers to all!


Happy Anniversary!!!!


----------



## TCRAIG

Happy Anniversary


----------



## jimmytammy

Wanted to share a bit of late July 4 Celebrating overspill here by. presenting the Voices of Liberty from home singing "America. the Beautiful".   
Enjoy!

http://di.sn/6183GDEaz


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy said:


> Wanted to share a bit of late July 4 Celebrating overspill here by. presenting the Voices of Liberty from home singing "America. the Beautiful".
> Enjoy!
> 
> http://di.sn/6183GDEaz


Thanks!
I even passed it along to friends.  Extending the Joy of America!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> Wanted to share a bit of late July 4 Celebrating overspill here by. presenting the Voices of Liberty from home singing "America. the Beautiful".
> Enjoy!
> 
> http://di.sn/6183GDEaz


Goosebumps.  So beautiful.  Thanks for sharing it!

Got my doctor appointment over with YAY!!!!!!  It is so nerve wracking but something I will have to do every 6 months probably forever.  Got a mole removed that the doctor said was fine but he was willing to remove it for my peace of mind.  It will still be sent out for testing.   My next appointment will be about 3 weeks before my trip.  Thank you all for the pixie and moose dust.


----------



## sleepydog25

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Goosebumps.  So beautiful.  Thanks for sharing it!
> 
> Got my doctor appointment over with YAY!!!!!!  It is so nerve wracking but something I will have to do every 6 months probably forever.  Got a mole removed that the doctor said was fine but he was willing to remove it for my peace of mind.  It will still be sent out for testing.   My next appointment will be about 3 weeks before my trip.  Thank you all for the pixie and moose dust.


Good news! It's definitely the moose dust!!


----------



## jimmytammy

DLI, that wonderful news!


----------



## jimmytammy

Not that I have plans anytime soon, but was wondering if anyone could clarify if you are an AP holder, how many park days in a row can you book?  I am seeing all kinds of conflicting reports, and totally confused right now


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> Not that I have plans anytime soon, but was wondering if anyone could clarify if you are an AP holder, how many park days in a row can you book?  I am seeing all kinds of conflicting reports, and totally confused right now


I heard it was 3, but if you have a stay booked then you can reserve the number of consecutive days you are there, up to 14 (your mileage may vary).


----------



## TCRAIG

It was 3 originally due to a system bug - I’ve been able to book park visits for all 3 of my week long scheduled trips


----------



## sleepydog25

We've got plans, too--we're headed back to HHI this weekend for two nights. We had a need to return to HHI, so booked a hotel room. *Luv* happened to check availability since she'd read of guests opting out of HHI, and there was a 1BR available both nights. We're taking food to cook, our masks, our wipes, and our hand sanitizer. We will definitely suit up.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Not that I have plans anytime soon, but was wondering if anyone could clarify if you are an AP holder, how many park days in a row can you book?  I am seeing all kinds of conflicting reports, and totally confused right now



It should be for all days you are reserved onsite otherwise you are limited.  When the reservations first opened I was limited to 1 night because of a DHS comp ticket for RoTR going down!  That cleared up pretty quickly though.   I don't know if people are experiencing any bugs still or not.


----------



## TCRAIG

sleepydog25 said:


> We've got plans, too--we're headed back to HHI this weekend for two nights. We had a need to return to HHI, so booked a hotel room. Luv happened to check availability since she'd read of guests opting out of HHI, too, and there was a 1BR available both nights. We're taking food to cook, our masks, our wipes, and our hand sanitizer. We will definitely suit up.


We’re planning on being in HH Sept 10-13 - I am really looking forward to it!


----------



## sleepydog25

TCRAIG said:


> We’re planning on being in HH Sept 10-13 - I am really looking forward to it!


We love it there. Such a totally different experience than the one most experience at the World with all the planning, running from park to park, and non-stop people. In fact, we fell in love with HHI (not just the Disney portion).


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for the clarification folks!  I knew y'all would clear it up without all the rumors, etc.


----------



## Granny

So I see that DME has suspended the automatic bag pick up service.  Guests have to retrieve their own luggage and take it to the bus.  And no departure flight service from the resorts at this point.  

One more reason to hold off on our next trip until some of the kinks get worked out.  Hopefully by December things will be a little better, but at this point I'd say that WDW trip is 50/50 on whether we will be going.  I'm looking forward to reading some information on people's park experiences starting this weekend.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> So I see that DME has suspended the automatic bag pick up service.  Guests have to retrieve their own luggage and take it to the bus.  And no departure flight service from the resorts at this point.
> 
> One more reason to hold off on our next trip until some of the kinks get worked out.  Hopefully by December things will be a little better, but at this point I'd say that WDW trip is 50/50 on whether we will be going.  I'm looking forward to reading some information on people's park experiences starting this weekend.


Yeah I saw that.  Dang.  I hope it is back up before our trip.


----------



## Granny

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Yeah I saw that.  Dang.  I hope it is back up before our trip.



Well, it's basically just a free bus service now.  And that's not all bad.  I remember before DME paying Mears a pretty tidy sum to get us from MCO to WDW and back!   

However, it has been nice to check my bags at our home airport and not see them again until they got to our room.   Oh well, the new normal continues to evolve!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> Well, it's basically just a free bus service now.  And that's not all bad.  I remember before DME paying Mears a pretty tidy sum to get us from MCO to WDW and back!
> 
> However, it has been nice to check my bags at our home airport and not see them again until they got to our room.   Oh well, the new normal continues to evolve!


Yeah as long as they still have the Magical Express I can deal with it.  It was just more convenient.


----------



## twokats

Bluecastle and DLI, so glad your appointments gave good answers and outcomes.

My oncologist appointment was Monday and of course the virus was a topic we discussed.  She said she is a Debbie Downer and does not expect anything to be better until May of next year.  Why then she did not say, but she really was down.  She is usually smiling and carrying on with me, but she wasn't this time.  It was an unusual appointment.

We have a cruise on the Dream that is supposed to leave November 1 this fall.  If it is not cancelled we have reservations 2 nights before and 1 night after at VWL.  Deciding whether or not to go ahead and purchase park tickets with the uncertainty of even if the cruise will happen is stressful to say the least.

I think I told y'all before that Kati did not get to go to work at Texas Lions Camp this year and it has been different with her being home all summer.  Her big doctor deal was a visit with the dentist which is also stressful for her since she has to go under iv sedation.  They worked on 9 teeth and said she was the best!  Yes. . . the bill was quite high!

Hope all the groupies are doing well.  As usual the Texas heat is suffocating.  And the mask does not help.  
Everyone stay safe and be safe.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twokats said:


> Bluecastle and DLI, so glad your appointments gave good answers and outcomes.
> 
> My oncologist appointment was Monday and of course the virus was a topic we discussed.  She said she is a Debbie Downer and does not expect anything to be better until May of next year.  Why then she did not say, but she really was down.  She is usually smiling and carrying on with me, but she wasn't this time.  It was an unusual appointment.
> 
> We have a cruise on the Dream that is supposed to leave November 1 this fall.  If it is not cancelled we have reservations 2 nights before and 1 night after at VWL.  Deciding whether or not to go ahead and purchase park tickets with the uncertainty of even if the cruise will happen is stressful to say the least.
> 
> I think I told y'all before that Kati did not get to go to work at Texas Lions Camp this year and it has been different with her being home all summer.  Her big doctor deal was a visit with the dentist which is also stressful for her since she has to go under iv sedation.  They worked on 9 teeth and said she was the best!  Yes. . . the bill was quite high!
> 
> Hope all the groupies are doing well.  As usual the Texas heat is suffocating.  And the mask does not help.
> Everyone stay safe and be safe.


Thank you Twokats.  I hope all is well with you healthwise.   I'm pretty nervous about our January trip but for now I'm just gonna count on going and gonna keep my fingers crossed that it will be ok.   Glad everything went well with Kati's dentist appointment.  It's supposed to be like 115 here tomorrow and 117 on Saturday.  Yikes.  Good thing it's a dry heat lol


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> So I see that DME has suspended the automatic bag pick up service.  Guests have to retrieve their own luggage and take it to the bus.  And no departure flight service from the resorts at this point.
> 
> One more reason to hold off on our next trip until some of the kinks get worked out.  Hopefully by December things will be a little better, but at this point I'd say that WDW trip is 50/50 on whether we will be going.  I'm looking forward to reading some information on people's park experiences starting this weekend.



I admit - I have this thing about controlling my luggage.  Almost always do carry on even though my status would get me free checked luggage and ease of not dragging it around.  I apparently like to drag it around.      However I think this is a disappointing decision as many family members have used the service and it's truly helpful.  I even did once and _was_ pretty magical when my bag was in my room after coming back from getting something to eat!


----------



## bluecastle

twokats said:


> Bluecastle and DLI, so glad your appointments gave good answers and outcomes.
> 
> My oncologist appointment was Monday and of course the virus was a topic we discussed.  She said she is a Debbie Downer and does not expect anything to be better until May of next year.  Why then she did not say, but she really was down.  She is usually smiling and carrying on with me, but she wasn't this time.  It was an unusual appointment.
> 
> We have a cruise on the Dream that is supposed to leave November 1 this fall.  If it is not cancelled we have reservations 2 nights before and 1 night after at VWL.  Deciding whether or not to go ahead and purchase park tickets with the uncertainty of even if the cruise will happen is stressful to say the least.
> 
> I think I told y'all before that Kati did not get to go to work at Texas Lions Camp this year and it has been different with her being home all summer.  Her big doctor deal was a visit with the dentist which is also stressful for her since she has to go under iv sedation.  They worked on 9 teeth and said she was the best!  Yes. . . the bill was quite high!
> 
> Hope all the groupies are doing well.  As usual the Texas heat is suffocating.  And the mask does not help.
> Everyone stay safe and be safe.


Thanks, twokats! I hope you are doing well and your health is good. My doctor was pretty determined to stay focused on her area of expertise and I could tell she didn't want to talk much about the virus. She did say that she had heard very similar stories to ours where we made the conscious decision to risk seeing our granddaughter. When she was talking about my next appointment she was saying October, but maybe November, depending on how things are then. I got the feeling that she thought we were going to be dealing with this for a long time. I am sorry your doctor was so down. I imagine with the numbers in Texas right now, it's hard to be hopeful. 
I'm sorry your daughter has not had the opportunity to work at camp. I looked it up and it seems like a very caring place. I think about some of my former students and worry how they are handling all this and I know their parents must be having a tough time not getting a break. My school district is really struggling over what to do and it's causing so much stress amongst my teacher friends (including my daughter) and parents. I'm so glad I'm retired!
As for DME, we used to always drive, but on my last 2 trips we flew, but we picked up our own luggage. I did enjoy having the driver put it in the bottom of the bus and take it out for me though. (and tipped accordingly)  I am hoping for everyone who has trips in the near future that Disney will go above and beyond in making you feel safe and welcome! 
I thought our VA temps were bad, mid-90's, guess I can't complain!


----------



## wildernessDad

Just dropping in to say that we're alive and well and living in isolation.  We are forgoing any Disney trips until our Sep vacation.  I wonder how things will be then considering that covidiots have made Florida numbers great again.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

wildernessDad said:


> Just dropping in to say that we're alive and well and living in isolation.  We are forgoing any Disney trips until our Sep vacation.  I wonder how things will be then considering that covidiots have made Florida numbers great again.


Hi WD I just saw a story earlier talking about how people on planes aren't wearing masks or wearing them right and that worries me too.  Just so frustrating that people won't cooperate.


----------



## sleepydog25

Checking in, as well, and though SC's numbers are up, HHI and DHHIR, in particular, are under a mask mandate for restaurants, stores, etc. We feel safer here now than we did three weeks ago when the resort first opened. Yes, we are back in HHI for a very brief (less than 48 hours) trip. Can't beat the fresh seafood, and we've consumed 3 dozen fresh oysters so far. Though the pics will show up rotated (I'm trying to find an app that will let me fix that), I've included a few, anyway. We're on the top floor of the main building and have a great view of the small channel between DDHIR and the Shelter Cove shopping center.


----------



## Lorana

I have my fingers crossed that mid-February proves safe for travel.  My husband and I celebrate our 20th anniversary in 2021 - we were married in Disney and started our honeymoon in the Wilderness Lodge.  We've surprised my extended family with a family trip in February - while they are covering their own airfare and tickets, we have banked and borrowed points to allow us to book rooms for everyone for 6 nights (we took his extended family to Disney last year) at VWL/BRV.  We miss our "home" and cannot wait to return.


----------



## sleepydog25

Lorana said:


> I have my fingers crossed that mid-February proves safe for travel.  My husband and I celebrate our 20th anniversary in 2021 - we were married in Disney and started our honeymoon in the Wilderness Lodge.  We've surprised my extended family with a family trip in February - while they are covering their own airfare and tickets, we have banked and borrowed points to allow us to book rooms for everyone for 6 nights (we took his extended family to Disney last year) at VWL/BRV.  We miss our "home" and cannot wait to return.


Thanks for such a heartfelt post, *Lorana*, and welcome to our wonderful group of, well, Groupies! We love to hear such stories. *Luv* and I, too, were married at Disney, specifically the Lodge, so it will always hold very special memories for us, as well. We'll be back some day.


----------



## Lorana

sleepydog25 said:


> Thanks for such a heartfelt post, *Lorana*, and welcome to our wonderful group of, well, Groupies! We love to hear such stories. *Luv* and I, too, were married at Disney, specifically the Lodge, so it will always hold very special memories for us, as well. We'll be back some day.


Congrats as well!  How wonderful that you were married there!!
We certainly debated on having our ceremony at the WL, but hubby really loved the Wedding Pavilion and the backdrop of Cinderella's Castle.  But after the reception, we went to the WL with our photographer, and did a photo shoot around the Lodge.  Some of my favorite wedding photos are from then, and we stayed in the Honeymoon Suite for our first 3 nights as a married couple!  We haven't actually stayed in YEARS, and I'm so excited to be going back -- and sharing a place we love with our extended family!  One of my nieces HAS NEVER BEEN and I cannot wait to make this magical for her and everyone else (my nieces and nephews on my side of the family have never stayed on Disney property either; so while the rest of them have been many times, this will be there first time staying onsite).


----------



## bluecastle

Hope this works, sleepydog!


----------



## Suzabella

Just popping in.  I read but really don't comment often.  The pictures of our other home resort made me speak up.  Man how I miss HHI!  We've moved our 37th anniversary trip 3 times now.  It was supposed to be April, then May and now end of July.  We're staying at our beloved VWL and can't wait.  We'll drive...not ready to fly...and not sure if we'll actually do a park.  Just being at VWL is the cure for the last 4 months.  Watched a livestream today and it seems as if crowds are low and Disney is doing a great job keeping things sanitized and ensuring social distancing.  Still not sure if we'll visit a park, though.

Hope all the Dr. appts go well!  Happy for the dentist and Dr. appts that have!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Guys I gotta say today I have been feeling some "buyers remorse".  I was watching someones vlog on the VWL and it made me wish we were staying there in January.    I love BWV and how convenient it is to Epcot and HS but it just really hit me today that I wish I could have stayed at VWL this time.  When we checked to buy points it wasn't available where DH was looking but still.  We are gonna go and eat at Whispering Canyon and walk around and rub Humphreys nose but I wish we could be there for a couple nights at least.


----------



## sleepydog25

Lorana said:


> Congrats as well!  How wonderful that you were married there!!
> We certainly debated on having our ceremony at the WL, but hubby really loved the Wedding Pavilion and the backdrop of Cinderella's Castle.  But after the reception, we went to the WL with our photographer, and did a photo shoot around the Lodge.  Some of my favorite wedding photos are from then, and we stayed in the Honeymoon Suite for our first 3 nights as a married couple!  We haven't actually stayed in YEARS, and I'm so excited to be going back -- and sharing a place we love with our extended family!  One of my nieces HAS NEVER BEEN and I cannot wait to make this magical for her and everyone else (my nieces and nephews on my side of the family have never stayed on Disney property either; so while the rest of them have been many times, this will be there first time staying onsite).


Ah, a photo shoot around the Lodge. We did that as well. . .the day before! We hired a separate photographer, dressed up in our wedding outfits, and spent 3-4 hours from late afternoon into early evening taking shots all over the Lodge (back when it was more like "wilderness" as you will recall). We actually started at BLT to get a few iconic shots there, then headed back to the Lodge to catch late afternoon shadows and some night pictures. *Luv* had pre-arranged for a cleaner to come pick up her dress and clean/press it before returning it early the next morning. Certainly, for the wedding itself, we spent another couple of hours doing shots with the Disney photographer. We briefly thought about using the wedding pavilion, but it was a small ceremony (only our kids and SOs), and our budget wasn't going to stretch that far, anyhow.  I'm certain all of your extended family will love the experience.


Suzabella said:


> Just popping in.  I read but really don't comment often.  The pictures of our other home resort made me speak up.  Man how I miss HHI!  We've moved our 37th anniversary trip 3 times now.  It was supposed to be April, then May and now end of July.  We're staying at our beloved VWL and can't wait.  We'll drive...not ready to fly...and not sure if we'll actually do a park.  Just being at VWL is the cure for the last 4 months.  Watched a livestream today and it seems as if crowds are low and Disney is doing a great job keeping things sanitized and ensuring social distancing.  Still not sure if we'll visit a park, though.
> 
> Hope all the Dr. appts go well!  Happy for the dentist and Dr. appts that have!


Hey, *Suz!* Thanks for checking in! Yep, HHI is still magical. If we weren't planning on moving to the area in the not too distant future, I think we'd buy points here. It's such a relaxing place and feels like a second home just as VWL does. Here's one last picture to help make your day. This was taken from our balcony around 6 a.m. this morning. (Note the sailboat is STILL anchored in the middle of the channel.)


----------



## Granny

*Sleepy*...I'm really enjoying the pictures you are posting.  I can certainly see how Hilton Head would be an alluring spot to retire to!



Lorana said:


> One of my nieces HAS NEVER BEEN and I cannot wait to make this magical for her and everyone else (my nieces and nephews on my side of the family have never stayed on Disney property either; so while the rest of them have been many times, this will be there first time staying onsite).



*Lorana*...thanks for dropping by and sharing your comments.  It is so exciting to plan a child's first visit to WDW.  And for your family that will be experiencing onsite accommodations for the first time.  And since you haven't stayed on the Wilderness Lodge campus in years, you will find the many changes to make it a whole new experience in some respects.  Enjoy!



Suzabella said:


> .  We're staying at our beloved VWL and can't wait.  We'll drive...not ready to fly...and not sure if we'll actually do a park.  Just being at VWL is the cure for the last 4 months.  Watched a livestream today and it seems as if crowds are low and Disney is doing a great job keeping things sanitized and ensuring social distancing.  Still not sure if we'll visit a park, though.




*Suzabella.*..anyone who includes the phrase "beloved VWL" is ALWAYS welcome to drop by and post a few comments.  I hope your trip is a magical one!  



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Guys I gotta say today I have been feeling some "buyers remorse".  I was watching someones vlog on the VWL and it made me wish we were staying there in January.    I love BWV and how convenient it is to Epcot and HS but it just really hit me today that I wish I could have stayed at VWL this time.  When we checked to buy points it wasn't available where DH was looking but still.  We are gonna go and eat at Whispering Canyon and walk around and rub Humphreys nose but I wish we could be there for a couple nights at least.



*DLI*...we own at VWL and BWV, and I know what you mean.  I always enjoy our BWV stays a lot, but honestly it's the location and cheap point usage in the Standard View rooms that I like the most.  VWL on the other hand is a place that calms the spirit and soothes the soul.  So I totally understand your feelings.  I'm glad you are planning some time on the WL campus to at least give you your "VWL fix".


----------



## Lorana

Granny said:


> *Lorana*...thanks for dropping by and sharing your comments. It is so exciting to plan a child's first visit to WDW. And for your family that will be experiencing onsite accommodations for the first time. And since you haven't stayed on the Wilderness Lodge campus in years, you will find the many changes to make it a whole new experience in some respects. Enjoy!


Thanks!!  It'll be the first time _our_ children will be staying at the Wilderness Lodge, too, I'm ashamed to say.  Hubby and I had always kept it as the place we stayed just the two of us.  I'm hoping to try out Artist Point to see how I think of it now that it's a character meal.  (This was our favorite restaurant on Disney property, and where we celebrated our anniversary every time we went, so I have some mixed feelings about the change, but am trying to hold off till I actually get a chance to eat there again).  We own at both AKL and WL -- we just added CCV this yea, so we own at both VWL/BRV and CCV now!  I'm hoping someday to find the right resale for VGC, as I'd like to own the trifect of Peter Dominick hotels as I just love their theming the most!



sleepydog25 said:


> Ah, a photo shoot around the Lodge. We did that as well. . .the day before! We hired a separate photographer, dressed up in our wedding outfits, and spent 3-4 hours from late afternoon into early evening taking shots all over the Lodge (back when it was more like "wilderness" as you will recall).


Wonderful!!  The lighting at Wilderness Lodge in the evening amidst all the "wilderness" is just beautiful.  We have considered doing a Vow Renewal there, but the prices these days are just too much for us!  I confess, I miss the more wilderness feeling of the lodge, and the closure of the walking trails is heartbreaking to us - we have many wonderful memories of walking that trail and just enjoying feeling like we were a world away from the world away feeling of Disney World itself!


----------



## sleepydog25

Lorana said:


> Thanks!!  It'll be the first time _our_ children will be staying at the Wilderness Lodge, too, I'm ashamed to say.  Hubby and I had always kept it as the place we stayed just the two of us.  I'm hoping to try out Artist Point to see how I think of it now that it's a character meal.  (This was our favorite restaurant on Disney property, and where we celebrated our anniversary every time we went, so I have some mixed feelings about the change, but am trying to hold off till I actually get a chance to eat there again).  We own at both AKL and WL -- we just added CCV this yea, so we own at both VWL/BRV and CCV now!  I'm hoping someday to find the right resale for VGC, as I'd like to own the trifect of Peter Dominick hotels as I just love their theming the most!
> 
> 
> Wonderful!!  The lighting at Wilderness Lodge in the evening amidst all the "wilderness" is just beautiful.  We have considered doing a Vow Renewal there, but the prices these days are just too much for us!  I confess, I miss the more wilderness feeling of the lodge, and the closure of the walking trails is heartbreaking to us - we have many wonderful memories of walking that trail and just enjoying feeling like we were a world away from the world away feeling of Disney World itself!


We, too, always counted Artist Point as our go-to restaurant. We had numerous meals there over the years, pre- and post-marriage. We had mostly marvelous meals, with the occasional less than stellar experience, but it was our special spot, almost always right by the windows to the right (we eat early so it was never a problem to get such a table). We had our wedding party dinner there, as well. Then, Disney mucked it up. I applaud you for being open-minded about trying the new character meal, but for us, it ruined the ambiance and took away the only calm, adult dining venue at the Lodge. Thus, we'll not return there. 

Likewise, we mourn the extinction of the original nature trail--the one that paralleled the lake all the way down to the CM parking lot at FW (though I think that was changed when they began construction on what is now on indefinite-hold-Reflections). We had the paved bike path, at least. . .until again that was shut down for the construction at Reflections. Not being able to walk in any sort of "wilderness" was a bummer the last few visits; however, we're hopeful that at some point in the not-too-distant future there will again by a modicum of nature restored to the grand dame that is the Lodge.


----------



## jimmytammy

*Favorites
Ok, its time to play another edition of Whats Your Favorite? In this game, I will ask a question, and the next poster copies the question, answers, then posts the next question, so on and so on!!  We can have fun with it, learn a bit about each other, etc.  No question is too **obscure, silly or serious.  No answer is wrong.   So here goes:*

Whats your favorite place to eat at Disney Springs?


----------



## Granny

I just wanted to share with my Groupie friends that Mrs. Granny & I have our first grandchild...a boy born to my daughter early this morning!  Mom & baby are in good health...praise God!


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> I just wanted to share with my Groupie friends that Mrs. Granny & I have our first grandchild...a boy born to my daughter early this morning!  Mom & baby are in good health...praise God!


Congratulations! I see many, many years of sharing the mouse magic with the little one(s) ahead.
Do they have a name picked out yet?
Do YOU have a name picked out yet? Nana & Papa? Gram & Gramps? Humphrey & Minnie?


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> *Favorites
> Ok, its time to play another edition of Whats Your Favorite? In this game, I will ask a question, and the next poster copies the question, answers, then posts the next question, so on and so on!!  We can have fun with it, learn a bit about each other, etc.  No question is too **obscure, silly or serious.  No answer is wrong.   So here goes:*
> 
> Whats your favorite place to eat at Disney Springs?


I like this game, but since we don't eat at Disney Springs I'll pass it off to someone who does... I need to know more places to go.


----------



## sleepydog25

*Whats your favorite place to eat at Disney Springs?*
The Boathouse by a nose over Morimoto Asia. Consistently good food and service at both, but on our last trip in March, we ate on the deck and had a great meal at Boathouse, so it wins for now. My question follows:

_What is your favorite meal at Disney Springs?_


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> I just wanted to share with my Groupie friends that Mrs. Granny & I have our first grandchild...a boy born to my daughter early this morning!  Mom & baby are in good health...praise God!


Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> Congratulations! I see many, many years of sharing the mouse magic with the little one(s) ahead.
> Do they have a name picked out yet?



Cindy....thank you!   The baby's name is Ian.  




> Do YOU have a name picked out yet? Nana & Papa? Gram & Gramps? Humphrey & Minnie?



Gee, I thought I'd go with Granny.   




Disney loving Iowan said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!



I appreciate it!


----------



## twokats

Granny & Mrs. Granny, congratulations!

As far as Jimmy's questions goes, the only thing we do at Disney Springs is Starbucks.  So no eating!


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> Cindy....thank you!   The baby's name is Ian.
> 
> Gee, I thought I'd go with Granny.



That's a great name, suiting a baby, child and adult.
... and of course you'll be Granny, hehe, how in the world did I miss that one?
Will Mrs. Granny also be Grannie?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

sleepydog25 said:


> *Whats your favorite place to eat at Disney Springs?*
> The Boathouse by a nose over Morimoto Asia. Consistently good food and service at both, but on our last trip in March, we ate on the deck and had a great meal at Boathouse, so it wins for now. My question follows:
> 
> _What is your favorite meal at Disney Springs?_


I'd like to know that too.  We usually don't go there but we are considering going there the day we get in for this next trip.


----------



## Suzabella

So while we're on the subject....

Our favorite DS restaurant is Ragland Road.  It's as close to Scotland as we can get at WDW.

We typically eat in our room or at the resort but this time may venture more into eating out more.  We're not really into ADRs where we have to schedule around meals, preferring to spend time on rides or exploring.  

What are your recommendations for dinner at any resort (Besides Geyser Point) and Magic Kingdom?


----------



## Suzabella

Granny, congrats on the new Grandbaby!!

We had our 1st the weekend the shut down started.  Hardest part of all this Covid business was not getting to hold him for weeks.


----------



## jimmytammy

Awesome Granny!!!  CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Cindy....thank you!   The baby's name is Ian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, I thought I'd go with Granny.



Congratulations Granny and Mrs. Granny!  
I have a nephew named Ian.   

Also I had an Aunt Al and and Uncle Babe so Granny seems just right.


----------



## sleepydog25

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I'd like to know that too.  We usually don't go there but we are considering going there the day we get in for this next trip.


To answer my own question, I have two favorites. #1: Buri bop at Morimoto. My favorite dish at any Disney-owned or operated at Disney restaurant. Steaming hot stone bowl of fragrant rice with herbs and spices. There is yellow fin tuna on the side which the server then places on the sides of your hot bowl to cook it. While it cooks, the server adds a raw egg to the steaming rice and mixes it to create a rich and aromatic delight. You add the tuna as you wish--the longer it sits the more it cooks, but we like our tuna rare. Pair with a light, dry white such as Sauvignon Blanc from New Zealand or an aromatic Torrontes from Argentina.  #2: Beef carpaccio at The Boathouse. Razor-thin beef served with piquant capers, peppery arugula, EVOO, shaved Parmagiano, and crispy baguettes slices. I like to drink a Brut or Blanc de Blanc with this dish.



Suzabella said:


> So while we're on the subject....
> What are your recommendations for dinner at any resort (Besides Geyser Point) and Magic Kingdom?


Any restaurant at AKL. Sanaa is marvelous, especially the bread service: 9 sauces (mild to spicy) and 5 naan breads. Boma has a very good breakfast buffet with a few unique items. And Jiko is the best adult-oriented, upscale restaurant not named Victoria & Albert's.


----------



## bluecastle

Granny said:


> I just wanted to share with my Groupie friends that Mrs. Granny & I have our first grandchild...a boy born to my daughter early this morning!  Mom & baby are in good health...praise God!


Congratulations!! That means our grandchildren will have the same birthday.  (our little princess is a year old today!)

I'm not sure what to do about the question game. I think sleepydog answered the last question. I don't have a favorite all-time meal at WDW, but in January my hands down favorite meal was at Tiffins. The North-African spiced tofu dinner entree was delicious and the lobster mac n cheese add-on was the richest of any of the other ones I had. (it's definitely a favorite of mine and so many restaurants seem to have it now). The Lion King dessert was also yummy: caramel mousse, chocolate brownie, and strawberry mango sauce. 

What is your favorite place in MK to get away from the crowds?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

That


bluecastle said:


> What is your favorite place in MK to get away from the crowds?


Good question.  I actually think my favorite place to get away from the crowds would be on the People Mover.  It's such a good ride to go on when you need some space and it is just so relaxing.  We really don't have a favorite place in the MK to just sit to avoid people.  

Ok so my question is who is your favorite character to see in the parks?  For me it's either Aladdin or Mary Poppins.


----------



## DVC Jen

*What is your favorite meal at Disney Springs?*

Fish and Chips at Ragland Road

*Next Question -   Do you have any special traditions you do on your first day at WDW?  If so... what?*


----------



## jimmytammy

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Ok so my question is who is your favorite character to see in the parks?  For me it's either Aladdin or Mary Poppins.


Goofy, for sure!



DVC Jen said:


> *Next Question -  Do you have any special traditions you do on your first day at WDW? *


We used. to always eat at Ohana our 1st night.  It screamed WDW for us without wearing ourselves out in a park.  Now, dont really have a set thing to do, but if driving,  may head to Publix.  Exciting stuff!! 

Next one: Whats your favorite attraction at AK?


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> Goofy, for sure!
> 
> 
> We used. to always eat at Ohana our 1st night.  It screamed WDW for us without wearing ourselves out in a park.  Now, dont really have a set thing to do, but if driving,  may head to Publix.  Exciting stuff!!
> 
> Next one: Whats your favorite attraction at AK?



Kati's favorite character is Tigger.  I love to see Mickey Mouse even though I have other favorite characters.  

Our special tradition is heading over to MK once we get on property and get our first look of the vacation of the Castle and realize that we are actually home.

Our favorite attraction at AK is the Safari.  I love to see how many animals might be out and about.  That is the one attraction we will do multiple times on our trip, since it changes with the animal sightings!

*Next question:  What is your must do at EPCOT?*


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twokats said:


> Kati's favorite character is Tigger.  I love to see Mickey Mouse even though I have other favorite characters.
> 
> Our special tradition is heading over to MK once we get on property and get our first look of the vacation of the Castle and realize that we are actually home.
> 
> Our favorite attraction at AK is the Safari.  I love to see how many animals might be out and about.  That is the one attraction we will do multiple times on our trip, since it changes with the animal sightings!
> 
> *Next question:  What is your must do at EPCOT?*


Oh I just can't wait to see my first look at the castle in January.   I already warned my daughter that I will bawl.  LOL  
Great question Kathy!  We have more than one must do at Epcot.  We always have to eat at San Angel, shop at Mitsukoshi, get a crepe in the stand in front of France, see the Voices of Liberty and say Thanks Phoenicians in Spaceship Earth.  

Next question: Is there a ride that you have never been on at any of the parks and why?


----------



## Suzabella

Teacups.  yup.  Never.  So many other rides make me nauseous and I'm absolutely certain that one would too.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Suzabella said:


> Teacups.  yup.  Never.  So many other rides make me nauseous and I'm absolutely certain that one would too.


Yeah I can't ride it either.  I think I rode it once way back in like 79 and then never again.  LOL


----------



## Granny

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Next question: Is there a ride that you have never been on at any of the parks and why?





Suzabella said:


> Teacups.  yup.  Never.  So many other rides make me nauseous and I'm absolutely certain that one would too.





Disney loving Iowan said:


> Yeah I can't ride it either.  I think I rode it once way back in like 79 and then never again.  LOL



I would include that we've never ridden Astro Orbiter for the same reasons.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> I would include that we've never ridden Astro Orbiter for the same reasons.


yeah I think I've only ridden that once also.


----------



## DVC Jen

There are several I have never been on - Mission Space, Expedition Everest, Tower of Terror, Rockin Roller Coaster...  I am not a fan of most thrill rides.  Never have been.  To make my family happy I did do Space Mountain - once.  It just felt so jerky to me that I didn't enjoy it at all.  Our last trip I did Slinky Dog - which was a BIG stretch for me.  It was another one and done.  I know it is a very tame roller coaster but the way it is set up without any theming along the sides really bothers me. Strangely I love Big Thunder - but there is that themeing to distract me. It's not like I am looking over the side of the ride vehicle and seeing nothing but a drop.  And speaking of drops - I love Splash Mountain.  Maybe because by the time I am scared, it is over?

yes - I am strange.  I admit it.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DVC Jen said:


> There are several I have never been on - Mission Space, Expedition Everest, Tower of Terror, Rockin Roller Coaster...  I am not a fan of most thrill rides.  Never have been.  To make my family happy I did do Space Mountain - once.  It just felt so jerky to me that I didn't enjoy it at all.  Our last trip I did Slinky Dog - which was a BIG stretch for me.  It was another one and done.  I know it is a very tame roller coaster but the way it is set up without any theming along the sides really bothers me. Strangely I love Big Thunder - but there is that themeing to distract me. It's not like I am looking over the side of the ride vehicle and seeing nothing but a drop.  And speaking of drops - I love Splash Mountain.  Maybe because by the time I am scared, it is over?
> 
> yes - I am strange.  I admit it.


Nah you aren't strange.  Different strokes for different folks.  Many years ago we went with some family and my SIL didn't even want to do Soarin because she doesn't like any thrill rides.  Thankfully there are so many other things to do that you can still have a great time without doing the coasters etc.  I never do the WDW space mountain because it is so jerky.  It bothers my neck and back too much but the one at DL is so much smoother.  I love that one.


----------



## bluecastle

Never ridden or experienced: Astro Orbiter, It's Tough to Be a Bug, Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, Magic Carpets of Aladdin, TriceratopSpin, Alien Swirling Saucers, Frozen Ever After, MF Smugglers Run, Mission SPACE, Slinky Dog Dash, Star Tours, Toy Story Mania. 

Rides I've ridden once and can't do (motion sickness and back problems)  or won't do again is too long to list!

Question: What is your favorite breakfast on property and why?


----------



## twokats

bluecastle said:


> Never ridden or experienced: Astro Orbiter, It's Tough to Be a Bug, Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, Magic Carpets of Aladdin, TriceratopSpin, Alien Swirling Saucers, Frozen Ever After, MF Smugglers Run, Mission SPACE, Slinky Dog Dash, Star Tours, Toy Story Mania.
> 
> Rides I've ridden once and can't do (motion sickness and back problems)  or won't do again is too long to list!
> 
> Question: What is your favorite breakfast on property and why?



Teacups for us also.  And Astro Orbiter.  I am sure there is one or two others, but those are the main ones we avoid.

The only breakfast we have ever done on property is the breakfast at Crystal Palace.  Kati loves to do that so that she can eat with Tigger.


----------



## twinklebug

Has anyone else been catching some of the livestreams various vloggers have been putting out from the parks?

Disney's done a good job with most of the characters with the distanced photo ops and interaction as well as the cavalcades (mini parades) throughout the parks. Exception to poor little Tinkerbell who had no lost boys or dancers to accompany her. It was just her, alone, trucking through the MK on her treasure chest. She looked really odd: Tinkerbell, coming though. Honk! Honk!

I may be a bit partial, I hold Tink in a special place in my heart as the tiny fairy who flew up and over the castle to start off the Wonderful World of Disney every Sunday night when I was little. I'm still not on board with a human sized Tink.


----------



## DVC Jen

bluecastle said:


> Question: What is your favorite breakfast on property and why?



Mine would have to be Whispering Canyon all you can eat skillet breakfast.  Ian and I have made it a tradition that when the whole family goes and our girls are sleeping in, we sneak out and have breakfast - just the two of us.  Whispering Canyon is often where we go.

*Question - Is there a parade that is no longer running, that you miss?*
_(for me it has to be Tapestry of Nations/Dreams with Spectromagic being a close second)_


----------



## Cinderbrella1

My family's must do breakfast is at Kona Cafe.  Everything comes out beautifully prepared and we've always had excellent service.  I always get an order of Tonga Toast with a side of bacon.  
We've also enjoyed breakfast at the Grand Floridian Cafe, which is such a nice, relaxing, beautiful restaurant.  The eggs are always prepared the right way, never overcooked.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twinklebug said:


> Has anyone else been catching some of the livestreams various vloggers have been putting out from the parks?
> 
> Disney's done a good job with most of the characters with the distanced photo ops and interaction as well as the cavalcades (mini parades) throughout the parks. Exception to poor little Tinkerbell who had no lost boys or dancers to accompany her. It was just her, alone, trucking through the MK on her treasure chest. She looked really odd: Tinkerbell, coming though. Honk! Honk!
> 
> I may be a bit partial, I hold Tink in a special place in my heart as the tiny fairy who flew up and over the castle to start off the Wonderful World of Disney every Sunday night when I was little. I'm still not on board with a human sized Tink.


Yes I have been watching the videos.  I have been enjoying watching them.   I loved seeing Joy and Pooh.  So cute.


----------



## Lorana

twinklebug said:


> I may be a bit partial, I hold Tink in a special place in my heart as the tiny fairy who flew up and over the castle to start off the Wonderful World of Disney every Sunday night when I was little. I'm still not on board with a human sized Tink.



Right there with you! I was a little upset when she first appeared. Just like it took a while for me to accept her talking in the Tinkerbell movies.  

On a different note -- has anyone been to the Lodge since it reopened?  Given that it seems the hotel side isn't reopening any time soon, what's available for amenities, activities and restaurants?  I'm not going till - hopefully! - December and then again in February, but I'd be disappointed if we don't get "full" experience, at least for my extended family trip in February as it will be their first time!  (We also have a trip planned to AKL with friends in April, and I'm worried about the same thing!).  And will they still decorate for Christmas??


----------



## bluecastle

DVC Jen said:


> *Question - Is there a parade that is no longer running, that you miss?*
> _(for me it has to be Tapestry of Nations/Dreams with Spectromagic being a close second)_



MSEP is a nostalgic favorite with many happy memories associated with it, including listening to it at home quite often. Over the years I have found that I also really miss Spectromagic. Love that music too. It makes me very sad that it was damaged beyond repair because it was not stored properly. 

*Question: What is your favorite extra ticketed event? *
My answer: We did the expensive MK After Hours in January. We had the MK practically to ourselves from 8-11 pm and loved it! Totally worth the money, even though we remember those $10.00 ETicket nights that were amazing in the early days.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Next Groupie meet on the Astro Orbiter!


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> I just wanted to share with my Groupie friends that Mrs. Granny & I have our first grandchild...a boy born to my daughter early this morning!  Mom & baby are in good health...praise God!



Congratulations Tom and Cindy! So happy for you, and how nice to hear such wonderful and joyful news!!!


----------



## Corinne

I miss a few days of checking the thread (month/quarter end) and you all decide to post a lot and play a fun game!!! Lol

we love The Boathouse, and only done there when at Springs. As sleepy mentioned it is always consistent, I only had one item I did not love, and in fairness our server advised against it, so totally my fault! We did try Art Smith‘s Homecoming in December, and, oh boy.....YUM! We will definitely go back.


----------



## bobbiwoz

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Next Groupie meet on the Astro Orbiter!




Years ago I was with a friends daughter and I waited in line with her for Astro Orbiter.  Her parents had health issues and could not go on certain rides.  I had already gone on Space Mountain with her, so I thought I was ready.  Well, I looked at the little ride cars, and decided IF I could get in, I would never get out!  This was before I had my bilateral knee replacement.  So, she had to go by herself, and I never did go on Astro Orbiter.


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> Congratulations Tom and Cindy! So happy for you, and how nice to hear such wonderful and joyful news!!!



Sincere thanks to you* Corinne.*  We have visited our grandson every day since he came home from the hospital.   But we are sneaky....Cindy makes dinner for my daughter and SIL every day so we have an excuse to go over to their house to drop off the meal.  Of course, as long as we're there, some baby holding must happen!


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> Sincere thanks to you* Corinne.*  We have visited our grandson every day since he came home from the hospital.   But we are sneaky....Cindy makes dinner for my daughter and SIL every day so we have an excuse to go over to their house to drop off the meal.  Of course, as long as we're there, some baby holding must happen!


Oh man, enjoy every moment of that sweet baby 
deliciousness!  I’m quite certain your daughter and sil are thrilled to have you there, (not to mention the dinners)!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bobbiwoz said:


> Years ago I was with a friends daughter and I waited in line with her for Astro Orbiter.  Her parents had health issues and could not go on certain rides.  I had already gone on Space Mountain with her, so I thought I was ready.  Well, I looked at the little ride cars, and decided IF I could get in, I would never get out!  This was before I had my bilateral knee replacement.  So, she had to go by herself, and I never did go on Astro Orbiter.



The most memorable thing I've experienced on the Astro orbiter (at DL though) was when my 6'3" nephew and his rather pregnant wife were both trying to get in and out of those rockets!  We were all laughing so hard for the entire experience.


----------



## jimmytammy

I rode the Astro Orbiter once at a MVMCP with our kids
I was thinking, “hey, the line isn’t too  long, let’s go”
Bad mistake, it seemed like it went on forever and I think they truly let us ride longer since no one was waiting.  I couldn’t wait to get off that thing!


----------



## Corinne

Our family memory of the Astro Orbiter was also at DL, I was riding with our older son, who was 5 or 6 at the time, and was tormenting me! I still quote him, saying, “I’m in control of this thing now!l


----------



## DVC Jen

Granny said:


> I just wanted to share with my Groupie friends that Mrs. Granny & I have our first grandchild...a boy born to my daughter early this morning!  Mom & baby are in good health...praise God!



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!  So happy for you!


----------



## DVC Jen

bluecastle said:


> *Question: What is your favorite extra ticketed event? *
> My answer: We did the expensive MK After Hours in January. We had the MK practically to ourselves from 8-11 pm and loved it! Totally worth the money, even though we remember those $10.00 ETicket nights that were amazing in the early days.



We did the Villians After Hours Event last year and really enjoyed it.  We also did Early Morning Magic and while it was nice - Villans After Hours was much better.

*Question - Have you ever stayed at an off site DVC resort?  If so which one/s.  If  you have stayed at more than one, which was your favorite and why?*

_We also own at Vero Beach and  love it.  We have also stayed at HHI and really enjoyed that as well.  I love both of them but for different reasons. If I had to choose one I feel guilty saying it because we own at Vero - but I would say I enjoyed our one stay at HHI more.  There is a lot more to do right around the resort.  The beach is also wider and there isn't that drop off with all the broken shells that rip up the bottom of my feet.  The water is prettier at Vero though - and the beach is RIGHT there.  I do love Vero - but the closeness of shops, restaurants and other entertainment  that HHI offers bumps it up a notch over Vero._


----------



## sleepydog25

DVC Jen said:


> *Question - Have you ever stayed at an off site DVC resort?  If so which one/s.  If  you have stayed at more than one, which was your favorite and why?*
> 
> _We also own at Vero Beach and  love it.  We have also stayed at HHI and really enjoyed that as well.  I love both of them but for different reasons. If I had to choose one I feel guilty saying it because we own at Vero - but I would say I enjoyed our one stay at HHI more.  There is a lot more to do right around the resort.  The beach is also wider and there isn't that drop off with all the broken shells that rip up the bottom of my feet.  The water is prettier at Vero though - and the beach is RIGHT there.  I do love Vero - but the closeness of shops, restaurants and other entertainment  that HHI offers bumps it up a notch over Vero._


Great question, *Jen*! We've stayed at VB, HHI, and VGC. It's a tough call between HHI and VGC as they serve two totally different functions. VB runs a distant third for us. We love the vibe at HHI, the wealth of activities, the closeness of good restaurants, the fresh seafood, the bike/walking path system, ocean/marsh views depending on where you are on the island, and the best CMs anywhere. VGC is very reminiscent of our beloved Lodge, and it has all the amenities of a true deluxe hotel such as one of our Top 3 restaurants on Disney property (Napa Rose), a Top 5 lounge (Hearthstone), a gorgeous setting, immediate access to a park, well-appointed and quiet rooms, and an ambiance that reminds us of the iconic beauty that is our very own VWL/WL. If we were going to buy more points (we aren't), I believe we'd swing toward HHI as it offers a respite from the hubbub of the parks and exists, to us, primarily as a place to recharge our batteries while getting just a little bit of that Disney feeling.


----------



## Granny

DVC Jen said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! So happy for you!



Thank you!  I thought your husband might like my grandson's name.  



DVC Jen said:


> Question - Have you ever stayed at an off site DVC resort? If so which one/s. If you have stayed at more than one, which was your favorite and why?



We have stayed at HHI, VGC and Aulani.  HHI had the best cast members that we've seen anywhere.  VGC is a beautiful resort from the designer of WL, and has that nice park entry feature for DCA.  But I'd have to say that Aulani was our favorite.  It is a gorgeous resort, the CMs were all very nice, and it's hard to beat the weather and the ocean sunsets each evening.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Great question, *Jen*! We've stayed at VB, HHI, and VGC. It's a tough call between HHI and VGC as they serve two totally different functions. VB runs a distant third for us. We love the vibe at HHI, the wealth of activities, the closeness of good restaurants, the fresh seafood, the bike/walking path system, ocean/marsh views depending on where you are on the island, and the best CMs anywhere. VGC is very reminiscent of our beloved Lodge, and it has all the amenities of a true deluxe hotel such as one of our Top 3 restaurants on Disney property (Napa Rose), a Top 5 lounge (Hearthstone), a gorgeous setting, immediate access to a park, well-appointed and quiet rooms, and an ambiance that reminds us of the iconic beauty that is our very own VWL/WL. If we were going to buy more points (we aren't), I believe we'd swing toward HHI as it offers a respite from the hubbub of the parks and exists, to us, primarily as a place to recharge our batteries while getting just a little bit of that Disney feeling.



How funny - I'd never consider VGC as offsite!  It even has it's very own entrance into a Disney park and it's onsite to the place that Walt built that started it all!

For my own answer:  We've stayed at both VB and Aulani but never HHI.  Aulani is the best all around resort DVC has built although they had to work into it.  I don't think any other resort has had such major changes so quickly after opening.   It has honest to goodness real slides, a lazy river, an infinity hot tub that overlooks the ocean and many good ocean view rooms.  Also some very nice activities.  I'm sad that they ended the free show however.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> How funny - I'd never consider VGC as offsite!  It even has it's very own entrance into a Disney park and it's onsite to the place that Walt built that started it all!


True! Shows you my thought process that I immediately interpreted her "offsite" as not at WDW, not remembering that DL is onsite, too. Good catch!


----------



## DVC Jen

Granny said:


> Thank you!  I thought your husband might like my grandson's name.



Definitely!


----------



## jimmytammy

Offsite:  Only at Aulani, twice.  We love it there, so peaceful!  We have had ressies at HHI twice and had to cancel because of illnesses in extended family.   One of these days we will make it.  Waiting on Sleepy and Luv to relocate so we can visit and they can take us to all the best eats  
If we are considering VGC offsite then, yes, we have stayed there once.  We absolutely love it there!!  The vibe is so much like VWL and we felt comfortable and a sense of belonging as soon as we hit the door.  I would love to have enough points there to visit every other year.

*So, next question:  If you are in Epcot, whats the one thing you must do on every trip?
For me, its to stop by Rose N Crown and get a libation of some sort.  I just love the atmosphere, it reminds me so much of our time in England.  I especially like it when it 1st opens, and no crowd.  *


----------



## bobbiwoz

Question - Have you ever stayed at an off site DVC resort? If so which one/s. If you have stayed at more than one, which was your favorite and why?

We have stayed at VB, HHI, VGC and Aulani!  Most elaborate was a GV at Aulani for a week, in September 2018, and that stay would have to be considered the favorite.   We truly enjoyed all of these places.  

We booked an ABD at DL, and stayed at the Grand Californian, and those room and resort decor are tops!


----------



## suse66

jimmytammy said:


> Whats your favorite place to eat at Disney Springs?


Homecomin!


Granny said:


> I just wanted to share with my Groupie friends that Mrs. Granny & I have our first grandchild...a boy born to my daughter early this morning!  Mom & baby are in good health...praise God!


Congratulations! There is nothing as wonderful as a new baby. 


sleepydog25 said:


> _What is your favorite meal at Disney Springs?_


I loved brunch at Homecomin' with the fried green tomatoes and a peach sangria. That was delicious!


bluecastle said:


> What is your favorite place in MK to get away from the crowds?


Either the People Mover or the Liberty Belle.


Disney loving Iowan said:


> Next question: Is there a ride that you have never been on at any of the parks and why?


Teacups! Too spinny......


bluecastle said:


> Question: What is your favorite breakfast on property and why?


Garden Grill! Chip and Dale along with the glorious cinnamon roll......what's not to like? 


DVC Jen said:


> *Question - Is there a parade that is no longer running, that you miss?*


The Main Street Electrical Parade. 


bluecastle said:


> *Question: What is your favorite extra ticketed event? *


I loved both MNSSHP and MVMCP.


DVC Jen said:


> *Question - Have you ever stayed at an off site DVC resort? If so which one/s. If you have stayed at more than one, which was your favorite and why?*


Not yet BUT am booking HHI for March Break! Wish me luck at my seven month window on August 13th.


jimmytammy said:


> So, next question: If you are in Epcot, whats the one thing you must do on every trip?


Visit La Cava for margaritas!

*Question: What is your favourite thing to do at the Lodge?*


----------



## Granny

suse66 said:


> *Question: What is your favourite thing to do at the Lodge?*



*Suse.*..first of all, I love your spelling of the word "favorite"! Adds some class to this group using the British/Canadian version of the word! 

My favorite thing to do at the Lodge used to be sitting in the main lobby, soaking in the atmosphere while watching people come in the doors and seeing their reaction.  But I think that my new favorite thing to do is sit at Geyser Point, enjoying a libation (especially with friends) and relaxing in the breeze, the sights of Bay Lake and the sounds of the boat horn or the geyser.  I think it is the libation that shifted it to become my favorite activity.  


I'll let some others answer this before I throw out a new question.


----------



## suse66

Granny said:


> *Suse.*..first of all, I love your spelling of the word "favorite"! Adds some class to this group using the British/Canadian version of the word!


Canadian girl/Canadian spelling......  The only thing challenging about being Canadian right now is not being able to go to Disney this year. Can't wait for 2021!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

suse66 said:


> *Question: What is your favourite thing to do at the Lodge?*


Good question.  We love to go on a photo exploration and take pictures of all the nooks and crannies of the Lodge.


----------



## twinklebug

suse66 said:


> *Question: What is your favourite thing to do at the Lodge?*



I love this one. For me it's a three way tie between:


Walking down the covered walkway, particularly at night
Walking out to the boat dock
Sitting at one of the many quiet fireplaces (the red leather chairs are a favorite)

Giving a nod to Swimming in and relaxing at the Hidden Springs / bubble pool (now gone) which would have been near the top of this list.


----------



## twinklebug

posted to wrong thread, sorry!


----------



## DVC Jen

suse66 said:


> *Question: What is your favourite thing to do at the Lodge?*



I love either sitting in the lobby or the Carolwood Pacific room - just relaxing.  BUT my favorite thing to do WAS (notice the tense because this is no longer possible), sitting on our balcony when we  had a lake side room watching the deer in the woods.  Made better by either a morning cup of coffee or a late afternoon or evening glass of wine.


----------



## DVC Jen

jimmytammy said:


> *So, next question:  If you are in Epcot, whats the one thing you must do on every trip?*



Spaceship Earth.  A trip to Epcot would not be complete without it.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> *So, next question:  If you are in Epcot, whats the one thing you must do on every trip?
> *



Illuminations.

oops

Either of the vodka slushes at the stand in France!    



suse66 said:


> *Question: What is your favourite thing to do at the Lodge?*



Sit in the VWL lobby.

*Question:  What is your Favorite Show at WDW?*

Mine is Festival of the Lion King.


----------



## suse66

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Question: What is your Favorite Show at WDW?*


I love FoLK too......it almost feels like a Broadway production!


----------



## bobbiwoz

I like to sit in the lobby of WL by the creek that runs.  I LOVE the sound of water.  Here’s my pond at home.



We especially like Soarin!

The Festival of the Lion King is my favorite show.


----------



## sleepydog25

suse66 said:


> *Question: What is your favourite thing to do at the Lodge?*


Like *Twink*, it's to walk down the covered walkway, at night, listening to the music, the crickets, the general hum of activity. Between those things and the smells unique to the Lodge (mostly that first step into the VWL lobby), I feel transported.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twinklebug said:


> I love this one. For me it's a three way tie between:
> 
> 
> Walking down the covered walkway, particularly at night
> Walking out to the boat dock
> Sitting at one of the many quiet fireplaces (the red leather chairs are a favorite)
> 
> Giving a nod to Swimming in and relaxing at the Hidden Springs / bubble pool (now gone) which would have been near the top of this list.


I'll never forget the one time my DL and I were walking on the walkway and we saw an armadillo along the walkway!  We were so excited.  


KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Question:  What is your Favorite Show at WDW?*
> 
> Mine is Festival of the Lion King.


Love it too.  I get mushy and cry when they do Circle of Life lol
Do the Voices of Liberty count as a show?  If so that would be my favorite.  Then FOTLK


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Love it too.  I get mushy and cry when they do Circle of Life lol



I still vividly remember the movie theater and place I was sitting when I saw a preview for Lion King.  It had to be the first preview they released and there was very little other than Rafiki raising Simba up while the of the Circle of Life music was playing.  It wowed me then as it does now!



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Do the Voices of Liberty count as a show?  If so that would be my favorite.



They are in the times guide so I say yes!


----------



## bluecastle

Epcot Must Do: Spaceship Earth, honorable mention: Soarin'

Favorite show: FotLK, honorable mention: live music that we encounter without planning

Favorite things to do at WL: taking pictures, especially when it's decorated for Christmas; getting a drink and hanging out in the lobby listening to the music and the echoes that are unique to the lobby, and watching the people come and go. (but it needs to be late in the evening); the covered walkway with the crickets (not too crazy about the occasional bat though); hanging out on my balcony, especially when it rains. So many favorites!!
Will wait until more people answer to pose another question.


----------



## TCRAIG

Congratulations Tom and Cindy - being Grand Parents is the Best Job in the World!


----------



## DVC Jen

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Do the Voices of Liberty count as a show?  If so that would be my favorite.



I agree.  I don't really have a favorite "show" but I do really enjoy Voices of Liberty.


----------



## DVC Jen

bluecastle said:


> (not too crazy about the occasional bat though); hanging out on my balcony, especially when it rains.



BATS?????  

That is one thing I have never seen at WDW.  Snakes - yes and those were bad enough.  Both snakes and bats and I would be completely freaked out.  I know - I know...  nature and all that. Still freaks me out.


----------



## Corinne

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Either of the vodka slushes at the stand in France!
> DITTO


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DVC Jen said:


> BATS?????
> 
> That is one thing I have never seen at WDW.  Snakes - yes and those were bad enough.  Both snakes and bats and I would be completely freaked out.  I know - I know...  nature and all that. Still freaks me out.



Bats eat mosquitos.  I love bats.

I did somehow have one scare out of it's resting place during the day a few weeks ago and somehow it managed to fly into me - one of many objects and I was 30 feet or so away from where it flew out!  Strange luck.  It bounced off and quickly continued on its way.   Still can't believe the odds of that one happening.  I do prefer them a little further away!


----------



## bluecastle

*Question: What is your second favorite resort after the WL, and why? *
Mine used to be the Polynesian, but I haven't stayed there in so long I am not sure if it would still be. My daughter and I had a great time at POFQ so maybe that's my 2nd favorite. As beautiful as BWV was, we were so far away from everything it kind of diminished the experience for me. Looking forward to your responses!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

bluecastle said:


> *Question: What is your second favorite resort after the WL, and why? *
> Mine used to be the Polynesian, but I haven't stayed there in so long I am not sure if it would still be. My daughter and I had a great time at POFQ so maybe that's my 2nd favorite. As beautiful as BWV was, we were so far away from everything it kind of diminished the experience for me. Looking forward to your responses!


My second favorite is Boardwalk.  Love the location as far as it's proximity to Epcot and HS.  So nice being able to walk or talk a short boat ride.  Especially since we spend most of our time at Epcot.  Also close to Beaches and Cream.  We could eat there every day lol.  Also being from the east coast I love the theme since it reminds me of the shore.


----------



## DVC Jen

bluecastle said:


> *Question: What is your second favorite resort after the WL, and why? *



This is a tough one.  Gosh..  I don't know.  There are a few that I like on pretty much the same level.  If I had to pick one - I would say BWV.  We stayed there for the first time last year - in a BW view one bedroom.  It was really nice! BLT is a close second - or would that be third?

We also spent a few nights at POR and really enjoyed it as well.  I would say it is our favorite moderate resort.


----------



## Starwind

bluecastle said:


> *Question: What is your second favorite resort after the WL, and why? *



AKL. We stayed there for the first time this past December and loved it. We had a standard view room on the fourth floor that had a "partial savanna view" (i.e. partially obstructed view of the savanna) and it was a great location and view. One morning we spent about twenty minutes watching giraffes from our balcony  

While there we did the Wanyama Safari which I HIGHLY recommend. It combines a small group guided vehicle tour of the Lodge's four safari lands with a family-style group meal at Jiko (menu chosen by Disney). You do not have to be a guest at AKL. Price when we did it was $209 per person. It was AMAZING, especially the tour portion.

After AKL our next favourite would probably be Poly.


----------



## Granny

bluecastle said:


> Question: What is your second favorite resort after the WL, and why?



We own at BWV as well as VWL, and I would have to say BWV is still our second favorite resort.  The location is great, and the Standard View villas are such a bargain!

A close third for us would be BLT.  Again, location is great and the views of Bay Lake are wonderful.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Question: What is your second favorite resort after the WL, and why?

I suppose BCV because of SAB.  The chocolate carousel that’s a Christmas standard is very special too!


----------



## sleepydog25

bluecastle said:


> *Question: What is your second favorite resort after the WL, and why? *
> Mine used to be the Polynesian, but I haven't stayed there in so long I am not sure if it would still be. My daughter and I had a great time at POFQ so maybe that's my 2nd favorite. As beautiful as BWV was, we were so far away from everything it kind of diminished the experience for me. Looking forward to your responses!


Easy. HHI. It's a totally different experience there, and the vibe is marvelous. You didn't ask, but VGC and BLT would be close thirds.


----------



## twinklebug

I'm obligated to say Animal Kingdom Villas as second to Wilderness Lodge, but let's face it, it's a tie as it's my home resort.

So, as my second favorite I'll go with Boardwalk Villas. Great memories from there and an easy walk to EPCOT. Let's not forget they have the wonderful boat horns too. Something about that signal and the feeling that there are families headed off to enjoy a Disney park makes me so happy.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twinklebug said:


> I'm obliged to say Animal Kingdom Villas as second to Wilderness Lodge, but let's face it, it's a tie as it's my home resort.
> 
> So, as my second favorite I'll go with Boardwalk Villas. Great memories from there and an easy walk to EPCOT. Let's not forget they have the wonderful boat horns too. Something about that signal and the feeling that there are families headed off to enjoy a Disney park makes me so happy.



AKV is beautiful.  Sadly the transportation problem we had while we were there left a sour taste in our mouth.  Sometimes we had to wait 45 minutes for a bus.  I also wish we had requested a room that wasn't so far away from everything.  My poor MIL was like 80 and it was hard for her to do all the walking just to get to the bus stop.  Having said that though they had THE most beautiful room and the bathroom was awesome!!!  It is a great resort. 

Staying at BWV on our next trip but we won't have a boardwalk view this time so we will miss being able to hear the boats.


----------



## twinklebug

Disney loving Iowan said:


> AKV is beautiful.  Sadly the transportation problem we had while we were there left a sour taste in our mouth.  Sometimes we had to wait 45 minutes for a bus.  I also wish we had requested a room that wasn't so far away from everything.  My poor MIL was like 80 and it was hard for her to do all the walking just to get to the bus stop.  Having said that though they had THE most beautiful room and the bathroom was awesome!!!  It is a great resort.
> 
> Staying at BWV on our next trip but we won't have a boardwalk view this time so we will miss being able to hear the boats.


If you have a preferred room at BWV, you can request a green/common room view. It's the lawn area opposite of the boat dock. I've been fortunate to get this area every time we request it, and aside from the boats and the occasional family yelling as they pass by, it's very quiet and close to the lobby. Bonus points go to the music that floats up to the balcony.


----------



## twokats

bluecastle said:


> *Question: What is your second favorite resort after the WL, and why? *



My second favorite is also one of my home resorts - Animal Kingdom Lodge!  It has such a good feel to it and it is also relaxing to sit in front of the fireplace like it is at WL.


----------



## TCRAIG

This is a hard question - BC, BWV, GF, BLT & AK are really all too close to call - so I’m going to say OKW due to room and balcony size and overall relaxed atmosphere.


----------



## bluecastle

Great responses! 
My daughter has been asking to stay at AKL for a while now, but I always veto it because I don't like landlocked resorts. Even if we don't go to DS, I like walking along the riverfront at POFQ. 
If we ever decide to stay at BWV again I think I'm going to have to make a better room request or maybe pay extra for a preferred room. I was so afraid of being near the bus stop and car unloading area that my request for a quiet room put me as far away from the elevators and lobby as you can get! But it was great for Food and Wine.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twinklebug said:


> If you have a preferred room at BWV, you can request a green/common room view. It's the lawn area opposite of the boat dock. I've been fortunate to get this area every time we request it, and aside from the boats and the occasional family yelling as they pass by, it's very quiet and close to the lobby. Bonus points go to the music that floats up to the balcony.


We only have a standard room this time.  Boooooo


----------



## jimmytammy

Favorite resort(s) after *VWL* and why?
Notice I put a S after resort, I cant, for the life of me, just choose one.

*BLT* and *BWV* are a tie for me.  As others mentioned, location is a big plus.*  BWV* is our 2nd home, so we have a fondness for it, as Granny mentioned, the Standard rooms are a bargain. * BLT*, who doesn't love a quick walk to MK!  And the amenities at *CR*, monorail and boat to surrounding resorts, all encompass a great stay for me.

*OKW*, big rooms!!  And reminds me of the peace and tranquil environment that VWL encompasses.  *SSR *has become a fave, though it took many years to grow on me.  Love the QS there(best on property at a resort IMO)and a quick boat to *SSR* gives lots more choices for eats! 

OK, I know this has to wrap up, so,* KIDANI *rounds it out.  Love waking up to the animals outside the door while enjoying a cup o Joe on the balcony.  Biggest downside, long, long, long hallways, plus proximity to remainder of property.  Its a great place if spending more time at resort and less time at parks, or if you have your own transportation.

Not honorable mentions, but rather, since they are not tied to WDW, favorites for different reasons. * Aulani* and *VGC. *We have been fortunate enough to go to* Aulani* twice and *VGC* once.  *Aulani* is so relaxing and laid back, it creates a feel of peace.  *VGC, *beautiful resort, that feels so much like *VWL*, so it was instant comfort for us.  Plus walking out the door to a park, and the lounge there is awesome!  Reminds me of Territory Lounge before the Seven Dwarves invaded the area


----------



## jimmytammy

*If there were only one Moderate resort room available on property, which would you hope for?  And why?*
For me, it would be Coronado Springs.   Love the atmosphere there!  Good places to eat and the most awesome pool environment on property(I know, Stormalong Bay is awesome too).  I feel settled as soon as I hit the door.  And the Main Lobby and just outside the doors looking like The Eagles Hotel California album gets props from me too


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> *If there were only one Moderate resort room available on property, which would you hope for?  And why?*
> For me, it would be Coronado Springs.   Love the atmosphere there!  Good places to eat and the most awesome pool environment on property(I know, Stormalong Bay is awesome too).  I feel settled as soon as I hit the door.  And the Main Lobby and just outside the doors looking like The Eagles Hotel California album gets props from me too


I have never stayed in a moderate before so our next trip will be the first time.  We wanted to add a night to our trip and didn't really want to do a value.  So we decided on Coronado Springs.  It will just be for one night but I'm hoping we will get in early enough to really be able to explore it.  I have watched videos of it and it seems really nice.  The theme will be really familiar since I live in AZ lol.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bluecastle said:


> *Question: What is your second favorite resort after the WL, and why? *



It's an impossible question!  

I've actually never met a DVC resort that I didn't like but of course there are favorite things about each of them.  I find it hard to get a good rank on that though.  Also, and I've said it here before, but VGC is actually my favorite DVC resort.  Shhhh  

I'll have to just go with the onsite one's we stay at more than others:  BWV, AKV, VGF and BLT.  Honorable mention to PVB - just wish they had more than studios but the location for transportation is great.  BCV of course is a great location, OKW has great rooms and laid back atmosphere and SSR makes it easy for DS and the THV's are unique.  Wherever I'm at it's probably my favorite of the day.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> *If there were only one Moderate resort room available on property, which would you hope for?  And why?*



The only moderate I've stayed at was Dixie Landing's and liked it well enough to go back a second time.  So I believe POR would be the choice!   Are FW cabins still in the moderate category?  If so then I'd believe that would become my first choice.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The only moderate I've stayed at was Dixie Landing's and liked it well enough to go back a second time.  So I believe POR would be the choice!   Are FW cabins still in the moderate category?  If so then I'd believe that would become my first choice.


Dixie Landings always makes me think of Muushka.


----------



## Granny

We haven't stayed in a moderate yet, but I would probably be torn between Coronado Springs and Port Orleans.  I think if I had to choose, I'd go with Port Orleans just because of the convention traffic at Coronado Springs.  I don't really know if I would prefer Riverside over French Quarter but we do like Boatright's restaurant and the boats to Disney Springs.


----------



## DVC Jen

jimmytammy said:


> *If there were only one Moderate resort room available on property, which would you hope for?  And why?*



POR - river view mansion room.


----------



## bluecastle

jimmytammy said:


> *If there were only one Moderate resort room available on property, which would you hope for?  And why?*


I think I'm going to have to say a top floor corner room at POFQ like my daughter and I had. Of course if she and her family were going we would need another, hopefully adjoining room, so we probably wouldn't get a corner. Even though we were in Building 7 which is pretty far from the food court and bus stop, nothing at that hotel is really far and that's why it has so many fans. Plus, we found a shortcut to the bus stop which was great. Speaking of the bus stop, there is just one and it is not shared with Riverside. Love the music and the theming. The beignets were nice, but very overhyped IMO. It's very pretty at Christmas also. Lastly, the CMs were so nice!! The only negative was the new beds were too high for me to get into. It sounds funny, but it was tough on my back trying to get in it without hurting myself! I read, after I got home of course, that you can ask housekeeping for a step stool. I would definitely do that, or even order a cheap one on amazon, if we went back. Sorry this is so long!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

I also vote POFQ. Like the Lodge, it's very well themed, intimate, and lushly landscaped. . .and it has boats!


----------



## Corinne

My favorite DVC resort(s) are BCV and BWV.  The Epcot area is still our favorite.

We have only stayed at a moderate resort once...Dixie Landings. When we stayed there, many years ago (hence the resort name), it was pre-DVC Ownership, and we had only stayed at YC onsite. We spent one night at Dixie and called to see if there was a room available at the YC. 

I was a Disney store CM at the time, and received 50% off rack rates.

Now that I have revealed my snobish resort opinions, I would have to agree with POFQ, since it seems a bit smaller and the grounds are lovely. I also love the Coronado pool.


----------



## jimmytammy

Seeing lots of PO fans here, I will say that we are fond of the Alligator Bayou area at Riverside.  We stayed once at the Magnolia Bend area, and though our room was very close to the main lobby area, we still liked Alligator area better.  Maybe its me and my "back woodsy ways" that made me feel more at ease there  

Love, love, love to see the YeeHaw Bob show at River Roost!  Its a hoot and a half and I never tire of it.  

Maybe one day we will give French Quarter a shot. I have heard nothing but good things about it.  And thats the closet I will ever get to the real FQ.  My brother played in our HS band at Mardi Gras once and told me stories that will curl the hairs on the back of your neck.  Nope, will never step foot in the real FQ.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Nope, will never step foot in the real FQ.



It's ok as long as you keep moving!


----------



## bluecastle

jimmytammy said:


> And thats the closet I will ever get to the real FQ.  My brother played in our HS band at Mardi Gras once and told me stories that will curl the hairs on the back of your neck.  Nope, will never step foot in the real FQ.



I am right with you there! My DH was there for work once and, let's just say I have an aversion to people throwing up, and he said the drinking and sickness in the street began as early as 10 am! Made it kind of hard to enjoy the music and everything else. Also, it was a dangerous place to be.


----------



## bluecastle

I am trying to lose some weight and keep myself from crossing the line from pre-diabetic into full-fledged diabetic. So, of course, when I was trying to think of a question this is where my mind went!

*Question: If you could be enjoying a sweet treat at WDW right now, what would it be? (and where are you having it, unless your answer makes it obvious!)*

Something that I really enjoyed at the Grand Floridian Café was the chocolate flavored frozen cappuccino. It was so yummy!!


----------



## Lorana

bluecastle said:


> Question: If you could be enjoying a sweet treat at WDW right now, what would it be? (and where are you having it, unless your answer makes it obvious!)


DOLE WHIP!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

bluecastle said:


> I am trying to lose some weight and keep myself from crossing the line from pre-diabetic into full-fledged diabetic. So, of course, when I was trying to think of a question this is where my mind went!
> 
> *Question: If you could be enjoying a sweet treat at WDW right now, what would it be? (and where are you having it, unless your answer makes it obvious!)*
> 
> Something that I really enjoyed at the Grand Floridian Café was the chocolate flavored frozen cappuccino. It was so yummy!!


Either a crepe or creme brule from France.  Oh so good.  Dang I can't wait to be able to eat them!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bluecastle said:


> I am trying to lose some weight and keep myself from crossing the line from pre-diabetic into full-fledged diabetic. So, of course, when I was trying to think of a question this is where my mind went!
> 
> *Question: If you could be enjoying a sweet treat at WDW right now, what would it be? (and where are you having it, unless your answer makes it obvious!)*
> 
> Something that I really enjoyed at the Grand Floridian Café was the chocolate flavored frozen cappuccino. It was so yummy!!



I'm torn - Dole Whip Float or Magic Bar!  Never tried the float until 4-5 years ago.  Shouldn't have waited so long! haha  I like Pineapple juice but generally don't care for ice cream floats so I think that's what held me back but the Dole Whip Float is awesome.  Probably would be the Magic Bar at Roaring Fork though.


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Just finished up our first stay at CCV, checked out this morning. I have to say, I dislike the CCV studios. I love BRV and so glad we own there but CCV is just not my cup of tea. It was nice to be back at the lodge for a few nights though.


----------



## Granny

I'd have to list the Dole Whip as our favorite treat at WDW.  Just have to have at least one on every trip!

But I'd have to add the Ohana Bread Pudding as an alternative.  When we've eat at Kona Cafe, they don't have the bread pudding on their dessert menu but they've always been kind enough to bring me some from Ohana.   And it's always excellent!


----------



## Lorana

Lorana said:


> DOLE WHIP!


Oh, also, when they did the Frozen Summer Celebration at the Studios several years ago and had the dessert party (hands down the best value ever for an "extra" - reasonable cost at $69/adult and $39/child, parade viewing area with food and drinks, front row seats to the Frozen Sing-A-Long show, expedited entrance to Oaken's Trading Post & Frozen Funland for building a snowman and iceskating, and then dessert party and viewing location for the Frozen Stage Show & Fireworks), they had these Olaf Cheesecake Carrotcake Mix cake pops that were to die for.  If I could bring those back,I would!

Honestly, I'd bring back a lot of the old dessert parties and buffets and the like, as they had much better selections.  We did the Frozen Epcot Dessert Party recently, and it was disappointing in comparison *especially* considering how expensive it was!  ($99/adult and $59/child).  Not worth the cost, if you ask me, though getting to ride Frozen after was a nice addition.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> But I'd have to add the Ohana Bread Pudding as an alternative.  When we've eat at Kona Cafe, they don't have the bread pudding on their dessert menu but they've always been kind enough to bring me some from Ohana.   And it's always excellent!



Making a note of that!  I love bread pudding.   One of the best parts of getting the "Feast" when staying at PVB.


----------



## twinklebug

I love the orange swirl in Adventureland, preferred the original version but the new one is pretty awesome on a hot day too.
Nothing against pineapple, I love it, just not in an icecream or float form.
Runner up: School Bread. best when brought back to the room and enjoyed with some freshly brewed coffee in the morning.


----------



## DVC Jen

bluecastle said:


> I am trying to lose some weight and keep myself from crossing the line from pre-diabetic into full-fledged diabetic. So, of course, when I was trying to think of a question this is where my mind went!
> 
> *Question: If you could be enjoying a sweet treat at WDW right now, what would it be? (and where are you having it, unless your answer makes it obvious!)*



Oh my gosh!  I have to pick just one?  I can't!  LOL   OK I will narrow it down to two...  a magic bar from Roaring Forks - or a huge fresh rice krispy treat.


----------



## DVC Jen

Wednesday is my 11 month window day. This will be a full family trip over the 4th of July and my birthday. I am going to book 10 days at our (and your) home - BRV in a one bedroom.  Then 10 days later I will book 4 more nights in a one bedroom at Vero.  But before either of those we will kick our stay off with 2 nights at POR -with *maybe* at trip to Universal while we are staying there.  Our oldest is a huge Harry Potter fan and we haven't been back to see the 2nd or new Harry Potter area there.  The planets will need to align just right for that to happen - but I am being hopeful.  I am also a bit nervous about booking at all for next summer with so much up in the air - but we have points that need to be used.  Worse comes to worse and I have to postpone - maybe Ian and I can use those points for another early December trip to celebrate out anniversary.  Really hoping for our big summer family trip though.  It is going to be heartbreaking if we have to cancel it.  Can't really postpone it unless we go over Christmas break with our oldest being a teacher.  

Anyone else getting  already book for next summer or getting ready to?


----------



## Granny

DVC Jen said:


> Anyone else getting already book for next summer or getting ready to?



Rather than take our usual two trips a year, we are thinking of one bigger trip to include my daughters and their families/friends.   Possibly in October.  Everything is so up in the air but as you say, we need to use the points or lose them.  

I think DVC will be a hot mess for the next couple of years, and 7 month bookings at non-home resorts may be very challenging.  Even 11 month home resort booking will be interesting with all the points in the system.  I think that people walking reservations will become much more common.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Thought I would post a new question if that is ok.  
*Have you ever seen a celebrity at WDW?  Either performing or just as a park guest. *

I saw Jodi Benson when she narrated the Processional.  Also saw Neil Patrick Harris when he did it but it was cool because earlier in the day we say him at AK at the FotLK.   Also Tony Orlando performing.


----------



## Corinne

Oh, Jen, I truly hope the stars will align and you can get that wonderful family vacation! Here’s some for you, and heck, all of us. It sure is strange not to have a bunch of trips planned.


----------



## Corinne

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Thought I would post a new question if that is ok.
> *Have you ever seen a celebrity at WDW?  Either performing or just as a park guest.*



We have had quite a few sightings over the years! We saw Dick Clark at dinner at the restaurant formerly known as Spoodles. We’ve seen numerous athlete/ESPN figures (couldn’t name them bc I’m not that interested]!

Justin Timberlake and Cameron Diaz @ DHS when they were dating.

Many Candlelight processional narrators/Garden Rocks/Eat to the Beat performers  (both performing and at the Beach Club). Including Mickey Dolens & Kurt Russell.

Several years ago, we were at a taping (portions) of the Christmas Parade and saw Robin Roberts and Tim Tebow. I am sure there are others, but that’s all I can recall for now!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Corinne said:


> We have had quite a few sightings over the years! We saw Dick Clark at dinner at the restaurant formerly known as Spoodles. We’ve seen numerous athlete/ESPN figures (couldn’t name them bc I’m not that interested]!
> 
> Justin Timberlake and Cameron Diaz @ DHS when they were dating.
> 
> Many Candlelight processional narrators/Garden Rocks/Eat to the Beat performers  (both performing and at the Beach Club). Including Mickey Dolens & Kurt Russell.
> 
> Several years ago, we were at a taping (portions) of the Christmas Parade and saw Robin Roberts and Tim Tebow. I am sure there are others, but that’s all I can recall for now!View attachment 514256View attachment 514257


Wow you have seen a lot!!


----------



## TCRAIG

Wow Corinne - you’ve been hob-nobbin with the hoi-polloi!  we saw Guy Fieri with his wife and 2 sons years ago eating at WDW - but that’s about it.


----------



## Corinne

Haha Tricia! This is over the span of 25 years....I love Guy Fieri!


----------



## bluecastle

We saw 10,000 Maniacs at Festival of the Holidays, but no Natalie Merchant so I don't think that counts. 
When we stayed at the Portofino at Universal, Pres. George Bush was staying there too. (this was in June 2002) We never saw him, but we saw the snipers on the roof of our hotel!

I've been so lucky being able to modify our reservations in the past from regular hotel rooms to villas, but reading everyone's comments about how difficult it will be in the next 2 years to get reservations, I'm wondering if my luck is going to run out in 2022!!


----------



## DVC Jen

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Thought I would post a new question if that is ok.
> *Have you ever seen a celebrity at WDW?  Either performing or just as a park guest. *



years ago - like way back in the mid to late 80's I saw a celebrity doing a commercial at DL. But for the life of me I can not remember his name - even though I can picture his face very clearly.

In 2018 I almost walked (literally) right into Diane Barbarro from Say Yes To The Dress. We were leaving the park walking out on the sidewalk. We were right in front of the bakery.  It was super crowded. She cut through - RIGHT in front of me.  I had to stop dead in my tracks or I would have taken her out.  I immediately knew who she was and by the look on  my face she knew it. She had this "oh no I have been spotted look" on hers.  I just smiled at her, but didn't say a thing.  When she realized I wasn't going to say anything she smiled back and walked into the bakery.

We have also seen Gary Sinise and Meredith Vieira at the Candlelight Processional.


----------



## DVC Jen

Corinne said:


> Oh, Jen, I truly hope the stars will align and you can get that wonderful family vacation! Here’s some for you, and heck, all of us. It sure is strange not to have a bunch of trips planned.




Thanks - I hope so too - for all of us.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

bluecastle said:


> We saw 10,000 Maniacs at Festival of the Holidays, but no Natalie Merchant so I don't think that counts.
> When we stayed at the Portofino at Universal, Pres. George Bush was staying there too. (this was in June 2002) We never saw him, but we saw the snipers on the roof of our hotel!
> 
> I've been so lucky being able to modify our reservations in the past from regular hotel rooms to villas, but reading everyone's comments about how difficult it will be in the next 2 years to get reservations, I'm wondering if my luck is going to run out in 2022!!


Oh yeah how can there be a 10,000 Maniacs without her?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Thought I would post a new question if that is ok.
> *Have you ever seen a celebrity at WDW?  Either performing or just as a park guest. *
> 
> I saw Jodi Benson when she narrated the Processional.  Also saw Neil Patrick Harris when he did it but it was cool because earlier in the day we say him at AK at the FotLK.   Also Tony Orlando performing.



Hmmmm - My nieces saw Whoopi  - she was there for the CP which we saw later that evening.  I saw Richard Kind with a Plaid at DL.  Also had Rick Springfield walk past my table at the America food stand following one of his concerts.  And we've been to several CP's and concerts - Edward James Olmos, Whoopi, Chita Rivera, Dennis Haysbert and one or two others.

President Obama was at MK while I was attending a conference at CR and had an MK view room.  Got to see more big black SUV's in one location than I ever thought possible.   I went to DHS instead to avoid the mayhem that started early so not an actual siting.  

I've been at DL while when a couple of the premiers were going on - both WOC and Carsland but I didn't go watch the "red carpet".  

And I've seen the big cheese himself - Mickey Mouse!


----------



## TCRAIG

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Oh yeah how can there be a 10,000 Maniacs without her?


That would make it only 9,999 Maniacs


----------



## sleepydog25

TCRAIG said:


> That would make it only 9,999 Maniacs


9,999 Maniacs + 999 Happy Haunts = 10, 998 Happy Maniacs


----------



## jimmytammy

Favorite sweet snack...Mickey Bar

Celebrity sightings...I have an almost unfortunate knack, especially for my family sake, of seeing celebrities.  Its an unusual gift in I notice certain facial recognition that jump out at me.  I dont get over excited and google and gaga, I just notice and mention to my family, hey, that's so and so.  Seen many musicians at Garden Rocks and Flower Power shows.  My 1st sighting was our 2nd trip, saw Robert Urich and his DW(one of the Von Trapp girls in Sound of Music)at Country Bears.  After that, its become a bit of a blur, but I will tap into the memory bank.  Saw Gary Sinise and family at Olivias, Trisha Yearwood at AK, Jep Robertson(Duck Dynasty)and family at HS, Chipper Jones(Atlanta Braves)at MK with his sons.  Met Bobby Cox(manager Atlanta Braves)at AKL.  He is the only one I ever approached.  Whoopi at MK.  Several more but I cant remember  

So lets start another one

*In same scenario as sweet treats, whats your favorite savory treat at WDW?*
For me, it sounds weird, but the sour cream and chive popcorn located at the stand near JIYI in Epcot. I used to always enjoy 
the Jalapeño Cheese stuffed pretzel in varying places but they did away with it a few years back.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Late to reply to sweet treat.  There a chocolate turtle candy that they sell in the Contemporary!  We go out of our way to get it!

I do not think I have a favorite savory treat at WDW.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Favorite sweet snack...Mickey Bar
> 
> Celebrity sightings...I have an almost unfortunate knack, especially for my family sake, of seeing celebrities.  Its an unusual gift in I notice certain facial recognition that jump out at me.  I dont get over excited and google and gaga, I just notice and mention to my family, hey, that's so and so.  Seen many musicians at Garden Rocks and Flower Power shows.  My 1st sighting was our 2nd trip, saw Robert Urich and his DW(one of the Von Trapp girls in Sound of Music)at Country Bears.  After that, its become a bit of a blur, but I will tap into the memory bank.  Saw Gary Sinise and family at Olivias, Trisha Yearwood at AK, Jep Robertson(Duck Dynasty)and family at HS, Chipper Jones(Atlanta Braves)at MK with his sons.  Met Bobby Cox(manager Atlanta Braves)at AKL.  He is the only one I ever approached.  Whoopi at MK.  Several more but I cant remember
> 
> So lets start another one
> 
> *In same scenario as sweet treats, whats your favorite savory treat at WDW?*
> For me, it sounds weird, but the sour cream and chive popcorn located at the stand near JIYI in Epcot. I used to always enjoy
> the Jalapeño Cheese stuffed pretzel in varying places but they did away with it a few years back.


At Disney? I don't think I've ever seen a celebrity unless you count Chef Andrew Sutton at the Napa Rose in DL. I'm a bit of a fan boy for well-known chefs. Outside of Disney, I have a huge list, mostly because I worked AF1, heads of states, Congressional delegations, and was in a movie all while performing my duties at Andrews AFB. 

As for either sweet or savory treats from WDW? I don't generally tend to do any real snacks unless you count a pastry for breakfast as one.* Luv* would likely count her Mickey bars and her pickles as the representatives for her snacking. I do have a thing for one savory item, but it's not located at WDW, once again being across the continent at DL: the Little Red Wagon corn dogs. Hand-dipped batter, cooked fresh. . .scrumptious!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> Favorite sweet snack...Mickey Bar
> 
> Celebrity sightings...I have an almost unfortunate knack, especially for my family sake, of seeing celebrities.  Its an unusual gift in I notice certain facial recognition that jump out at me.  I dont get over excited and google and gaga, I just notice and mention to my family, hey, that's so and so.  Seen many musicians at Garden Rocks and Flower Power shows.  My 1st sighting was our 2nd trip, saw Robert Urich and his DW(one of the Von Trapp girls in Sound of Music)at Country Bears.  After that, its become a bit of a blur, but I will tap into the memory bank.  Saw Gary Sinise and family at Olivias, Trisha Yearwood at AK, Jep Robertson(Duck Dynasty)and family at HS, Chipper Jones(Atlanta Braves)at MK with his sons.  Met Bobby Cox(manager Atlanta Braves)at AKL.  He is the only one I ever approached.  Whoopi at MK.  Several more but I cant remember
> 
> So lets start another one
> 
> *In same scenario as sweet treats, whats your favorite savory treat at WDW?*
> For me, it sounds weird, but the sour cream and chive popcorn located at the stand near JIYI in Epcot. I used to always enjoy
> the Jalapeño Cheese stuffed pretzel in varying places but they did away with it a few years back.


This is a good question and it has me thinking that I actually don't usually get a savory treat while I'm there.  I'm gonna have to give it some more thought but it is interesting to me that I think the only non sweet treat I usually get there is a soft pretzel.  

So I was watching a vlog tour the other day on the Copper Creek cabins.  Some day when I hit the lottery I sure want to stay in one.  LOL


----------



## bluecastle

I think the only non-sweet snack I ever get regularly is a Mickey pretzel, maybe sometimes with cheese. I'm usually so full from all the food I eat at regular meals, I'm rarely snacking!  I guess if we count a beer as a snack, then that would be my other choice.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> *In same scenario as sweet treats, whats your favorite savory treat at WDW?*
> For me, it sounds weird, but the sour cream and chive popcorn located at the stand near JIYI in Epcot. I used to always enjoy
> the Jalapeño Cheese stuffed pretzel in varying places but they did away with it a few years back.



If just popcorn counts then that's mine.

If not then soft pretzels.

If that's not savory either then potstickers at Lotus Blossom Cafe

Similar to Sleepy I like the corndogs at DL but get the dipped spicy sausage at the Corn Dog Castle in DCA.   That's a meal though vs a snack.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

bluecastle said:


> I think the only non-sweet snack I ever get regularly is a Mickey pretzel, maybe sometimes with cheese. I'm usually so full from all the food I eat at regular meals, I'm rarely snacking!  I guess if we count a beer as a snack, then that would be my other choice.


It's the same way for us especially since we usually do the dining plan.  You just get so much food that I don't have room for snacks.  Usually even have snack credits leftover at the end.  Then on the last day we hit the shop and buy candy and treats to take home with us.  LOL


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bluecastle said:


> I think the only non-sweet snack I ever get regularly is a Mickey pretzel, maybe sometimes with cheese. I'm usually so full from all the food I eat at regular meals, I'm rarely snacking!  I guess if we count a beer as a snack, then that would be my other choice.



We're the opposite - we'll eat some regular meals but a lot is just eating as we go and using QS a lot since we find there are some very good options for that these days.  If we've snacked then we just get a little less for a meal or maybe the "snack" becomes the meal.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> We're the opposite - we'll eat some regular meals but a lot is just eating as we go and using QS a lot since we find there are some very good options for that these days.  If we've snacked then we just get a little less for a meal or maybe the "snack" becomes the meal.



That pretty much describes us.  A maximum of one table service restaurant per day, and on many days the snacks do become the meals and no table service.  Seems like that has happened at Geyser Point a time or two with Dizny Dad & Di.


----------



## Corinne

DVC Jen said:


> We have also seen Gary Sinise and Meredith Vieira at the Ca



Gary is soooooo on my CP bucket list, I adore him! Neil Patrick Harris was on my list, and we were able to see him last year. Have also seen Kurt Russell, Robby Benson (He even used his Beast voice at one point!, he was awesome)! Jody Benson, and I honestly cannot recall who else we have seen for the CP, but there are a few more.


----------



## Granny

Our CP narrators have been generally excellent.  In order of our favorites, they have been Gary Sinise (twice), Edward James Olmos, Warwick Davis, Bart Millard (lead singer of "Mercy Me") and Meredith Vieira.    Gary Sinise and Edward James Olmos were outstanding...sharing personal impressions and feelings of what the Nativity story meant to them and their families.  Meredith Vieira just came and basically just read the narrative with no emotion.

The two times we saw Gary Sinise, it was Christmas Eve.  While we always enjoy Candlelight Processional, listening to the story and hearing the music on Christmas Eve was indeed very moving as we were celebrating Christmas as a family at WDW.


----------



## suse66

bluecastle said:


> *Question: What is your second favorite resort after the WL, and why? *


AKL Jambo all the way! I love the vibe there, the restaurants, the bar, the pool, the CMs, the view....everything. When I save up enough for a second contract, it'll be there for sure. 


jimmytammy said:


> *If there were only one Moderate resort room available on property, which would you hope for? And why?*


I'd love to stay at POR, so quaint and charming!


bluecastle said:


> *Question: If you could be enjoying a sweet treat at WDW right now, what would it be? (and where are you having it, unless your answer makes it obvious!)*


Pineapple upside down cake with Dole Whip on top!


Granny said:


> But I'd have to add the Ohana Bread Pudding as an alternative. When we've eat at Kona Cafe, they don't have the bread pudding on their dessert menu but they've always been kind enough to bring me some from Ohana. And it's always excellent!


Fellow bread pudding lover here! I get it from Tambu lounge sometimes too. I have the recipe and make it at home when I am feeling really homesick for Disney. 


Disney loving Iowan said:


> *Have you ever seen a celebrity at WDW? Either performing or just as a park guest. *


Yes, Gary Sinise at the Candlelight Processional last year. He was amazing!


jimmytammy said:


> *In same scenario as sweet treats, whats your favorite savory treat at WDW?*


I am a sucker for a fresh Mickey pretzel washed down with an ice cold Safari Amber.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Gary Sinise and Edward James Olmos were outstanding..._*sharing personal impressions and feelings of what the Nativity story meant to them and their families*_.  Meredith Vieira basically just came and basically just read the narrative with no emotion.



That's what makes the best CP narrators for us too.  I've seen Olmos several times - each time it was different but he always had something to share.  Whoopi also does this.  Sinise is a bucket list.  Had a stay scheduled during his readings last year but then convinced family that NYE should be done!  Ah well, some day.  I had been really excited for Dennis Haysbert as he has such an awesome voice but it was the most blah of all that we've seen.  He just came out and read it - no emotion or even inflection.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> Our CP narrators have been generally excellent.  In order of our favorites, they have been Gary Sinise (twice), Edward James Olmos, Warwick Davis, Bart Millard (lead singer of "Mercy Me" and Meredith Vieira.    Gary Sinise and Edward James Olmos were outstanding...sharing personal impressions and feelings of what the Nativity story meant to them and their families.  Meredith Vieira basically just came and basically just read the narrative with no emotion.
> 
> The two times we saw Gary Sinise, it was Christmas Eve.  While we always enjoy Candlelight Processional, listening to the story and hearing the music on Christmas Eve was indeed very moving as we were celebrating Christmas as a family at WDW.


I wish that DL CP was done the same way as at WDW.  I would like to be able to go see it there but you can't.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I wish that DL CP was done the same way as at WDW.  I would like to be able to go see it there but you can't.



Well, you can.  You just have to spend all day waiting to do so!   I'd love to see that to - the original and all that.  Would really have loved to see it when Dick Van Dyke was the narrator a few years ago.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Well, you can.  You just have to spend all day waiting to do so!   I'd love to see that to - the original and all that.  Would really have loved to see it when Dick Van Dyke was the narrator a few years ago.


You can't actually get in to see the performance though can you?  Just from a distance.  At least that is what my friend told me but I may have misunderstood.  She has been in the choir a number of times including when Dick Van Dyke did it.  She was standing just feet from him and he talked to her!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> You can't actually get in to see the performance though can you?  Just from a distance.  At least that is what my friend told me but I may have misunderstood.  She has been in the choir a number of times including when Dick Van Dyke did it.  She was standing just feet from him and he talked to her!!!!



You can see it.   At least I've read several reports - here on the DL board too, just haven't invested the time to do it ourselves.  And you can be closer than we've often been for the WDW CP.  It's held on the train station platform so not inside.  They set up the chairs for VIPS etc right in front but there are spots just around for non-ticketed/vip.  If you want to be close you have to devote your day to staking out your spot.

Here's a link to a post with pictures of someone who waited this past Dec.  It sounds like the official line some CM's give is that you can't see it without a ticket but so far that hasn't been true.  I find a post or two every year.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/2...thread-11-08-19-1-06-20.3771630/post-61323693


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> You can see it.   At least I've read several reports - here on the DL board too, just haven't invested the time to do it ourselves.  And you can be closer than we've often been for the WDW CP.  It's held on the train station platform so not inside.  They set up the chairs for VIPS etc right in front but there are spots just around for non-ticketed/vip.  If you want to be close you have to devote your day to staking out your spot.
> 
> Here's a link to a post with pictures of someone who waited this past Dec.  It sounds like the official line some CM's give is that you can't see it without a ticket but so far that hasn't been true.  I find a post or two every year.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/2...thread-11-08-19-1-06-20.3771630/post-61323693


Ok that makes sense as to what she actually said as far as the official seating is for VIP.  I wasn't sure how it worked for other people.


----------



## DVC Jen

Corinne said:


> Gary is soooooo on my CP bucket list, I adore him! Neil Patrick Harris was on my list, and we were able to see him last year. Have also seen Kurt Russell, Robby Benson (He even used his Beast voice at one point!, he was awesome)! Jody Benson, and I honestly cannot recall who else we have seen for the CP, but there are a few more.




years ago - like in the mid 80's we sat a few rows behind Robby Benson and his wife on an airplane.  He was a teenage crush so it was quite the thrill.


----------



## DVC Jen

I had a bit of drama planning our stay for next summer.  It had to do with points of course - borrowing(only being able to borrow half of 2022 points) and one time use. So while I got part of our trip next summer booked it is not a simple one and done booking that I wish it was.  We want 14 days total in a DVC resort - 10 at BRV and 4 at Vero.  All I can do at this point is book a week at BRV (which I did) and a week at Vero (which I will do next Thursday).  Then at the 7th month window I have to call and hopefully (crossing fingers) take the first 3 nights of our Vero stay and add them onto the end of our BRV stay.  That will require and extra 19 points that I want to purchase one time use points for.

Worse come to worse - we will have a week at WDW and a week at Vero. We like Vero a lot but get bored after a few nights so I am really hoping we can shorten that stay and extend our BRV stay.

This Disney vacation planning stuff is hard work and not for the faint of heart!


----------



## Corinne

So I finally received the masks I preordered from Disney Store back in May. Even though I had read a number of reports of them being too small, I held out hope that they would be OK. Now, they are super cute, but, the size medium could easily be a child’s size medium....for reference, here is a photo of one compared to the masks I purchased from old navy.....


----------



## DISengineer

For me it's French Quarter. It's got a great atmosphere and the staff are always great for some reason. The pool with the serpent slide is fun for kids. The landscaping is some of the best at any any moderate resort. I really love that you can take the water taxi from Disney Springs. At night it even reminds me of the Jungle Cruise. The food court I think is the best of any moderate. It's got some Louisiana favorites and not just chicken, hamburgers and fries.
The one problem is there is only the one stop in front and it's a bit of a walk if you're at the back, but this is a smaller resort and the walks are so nice. Of course it's closed now. I do not know when it will reopen. Probably not till parks are back up in full operation.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Corinne said:


> So I finally received the masks I preordered from Disney Store back in May. Even though I had read a number of reports of them being too small, I held out hope that they would be OK. Now, they are super cute, but, the size medium could easily be a child’s size medium....for reference, here is a photo of one compared to the masks I purchased from old navy.....
> 
> View attachment 515268


Yeah I had heard that you really need to order them large.  I want to go to the Disney store sometime and buy just one so I can see how it is before getting more.


----------



## DVC Jen

Corinne said:


> So I finally received the masks I preordered from Disney Store back in May. Even though I had read a number of reports of them being too small, I held out hope that they would be OK. Now, they are super cute, but, the size medium could easily be a child’s size medium....for reference, here is a photo of one compared to the masks I purchased from old navy.....
> 
> View attachment 515268



That is disappointing!


----------



## bluecastle

Corinne said:


> So I finally received the masks I preordered from Disney Store back in May. Even though I had read a number of reports of them being too small, I held out hope that they would be OK. Now, they are super cute, but, the size medium could easily be a child’s size medium....for reference, here is a photo of one compared to the masks I purchased from old navy.....
> 
> View attachment 515268


Even the large I ordered is still smaller than other masks that I have. At least I knew what to expect after reading about them online. The distance from nose to chin is OK, but the sides don't come over as far. I haven't worn mine yet, but I plan to on one of my visits to my granddaughter. If she tries to pull it off, I'll have my regular ones in my bag!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

bluecastle said:


> Even the large I ordered is still smaller than other masks that I have. At least I knew what to expect after reading about them online. The distance from nose to chin is OK, but the sides don't come over as far. I haven't worn mine yet, but I plan to on one of my visits to my granddaughter. If she tries to pull it off, I'll have my regular ones in my bag!


Yeah when I look at the picture Corinne posted I can see what you mean.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Yeah I had heard that you really need to order them large.  I want to go to the Disney store sometime and buy just one so I can see how it is before getting more.



There's a lot of Etsy shops that have "real" masks with Disney theme fabric.  I'd just go with one of those.   Lots of posts that even the same size Disney shop masks (like Large) are varying in actual comparison to each other so it doesn't sound like you can count on them even if you've seen one.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> There's a lot of Etsy shops that have "real" masks with Disney theme fabric.  I'd just go with one of those.   Lots of posts that even the same size Disney shop masks (like Large) are varying in actual comparison to each other so it doesn't sound like you can count on them even if you've seen one.


Yeah I haven't seen very many positive reviews on the Disney masks that they sell in the parks.  My aunt works at a candy store and they also sell masks for a good price and has gotten me a couple Disney ones that a local woman sews.   She can get them for $3.  I gotta admit they aren't perfect as far as the quality of how they are sewn but for $3 they are worth it.  It's just like the folds aren't straight  No biggie.  I considered making my own but haven't gotten anywhere that I can get fabric.  Went on Hobby Lobby website but the affordable fabric is all out of stock.


----------



## bluecastle

*Question: If you were in Territory Lounge right now, what would you be ordering?*

I realized after I typed this that I have no idea what is available there since Artist Point has been taken over by Snow White. I always used to have the mushroom soup and share nachos. And I'd order the agave Margarita. Would love to hear your suggestions!


----------



## sleepydog25

bluecastle said:


> *Question: If you were in Territory Lounge right now, what would you be ordering?*
> 
> I realized after I typed this that I have no idea what is available there since Artist Point has been taken over by Snow White. I always used to have the mushroom soup and share nachos. And I'd order the agave Margarita. Would love to hear your suggestions!


 Definitely would have been the mushroom bisque and a nice Chardonnay from Washington or Oregon. What a great combination! That being said, if you want to be slightly deflated, read my current response below. I made the print small, like a whisper.  


TL isn't currently open and neither is the character dining in what used to be AP. Even if TL was open, I don't know that we'd patronize it. First, to my knowledge, the hallowed mushroom bisque is no longer on the menu, and that would be about the only thing we would want from there. Second, the last time we did go there, TL was swamped by families waiting for their reservations for the Storybook meal, so it wasn't a very relaxing experience. I doubt we'll ever go back.


----------



## bobbiwoz

We got to see Gary Sinise last year at the CP and he was every bit as good as we had hoped he would be!

We don’t go to lounges except for specific meets, so I don’t have any idea regarding menus.


----------



## jimmytammy

bluecastle said:


> Question: If you were in Territory Lounge right now, what would you be ordering?


Great question bluecastle!
Pork Sliders if Im real hungry, Pretzel Bread and Fondue if sharing, plus nachos aren't bad either.  We tend to go later after the Snow White crowds have died so its a bit more subdued, though its still not the same ol TL it used to be.  Geyser Point has earned kudos with me.  So wish AP and TL would go back to both of their former selves.


----------



## jimmytammy

*Whats your favorite lounge in a resort and a park and why?*
For me, resort wide, I would say TOTWL earns the top spot, with Geyser Pt in close 2nd.  TOTWL is so relaxing, and laid back. Territory Lounge would have remained on this list had Snow not showed up  
GP has cool vibe about it and the CMs there are very friendly.  Nice on a crisp night to sit by the water.

Parks, Rose n Crown, though very noisy, gives you the neighborhood feel of a place, except in a neighborhood over the pond. Brings memories back of our short time in England.   Brown Derby Lounge and 50s Tune In Lounge when you can grab a seat at either are cool places to take a load off, enjoy some small plates and a drink, or 2


----------



## andy_dangg

Has anyone gotten groceries delivered recently, specifically from Amazon Prime Now? Can they still deliver to bell services when you’re not there, and will bell services bring your groceries up to you?


----------



## yaksack

What are the differences between the Boulder Ridge and Copper Creek Villas?


----------



## Corinne

We’ve had so many fond memories at TL and TOWL, especially with Groupies! My hubby and son really enjoy the crispy Asian chicken wings, and I like the nachos. A delish libation and fun company make it even more enjoyable!


----------



## andy_dangg

yaksack said:


> What are the differences between the Boulder Ridge and Copper Creek Villas?


Boulder Ridge is the original Wilderness Lodge building, while Copper Creek is comprised of former hotel rooms in the main building (and the waterfront cabins). Copper Creek is newer, rooms are slightly larger at Boulder Ridge.


----------



## yaksack

So it doesn't really matter which one as long as you are at the WL.  I have to try to sell the wife and kids on this one, as it is my favorite.  They want to stay at the Bay Lake Tower.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

yaksack said:


> So it doesn't really matter which one as long as you are at the WL.  I have to try to sell the wife and kids on this one, as it is my favorite.  They want to stay at the Bay Lake Tower.



There's some differences.  You'll be in the main building with CCV or in the separate building if BRV.  If you're thinking of studios the CCV sleep 4 - 1 queen bed and 1 queen sleeper sofa.  At BRV the studio can sleep up to 5 - 1 queen bed, 1 double sleeper sofa and 1 bunk size murphy bed.   CCV opened just a few years ago and has kind of a industrial rustic theme.  BRV is a different theme and was actually scheduled to begin a refurb this year.  We've had rooms in good shape there still but they were last refurbed a few years before CCV opened.   Both still at WL resort but a few differences.


----------



## sleepydog25

yaksack said:


> So it doesn't really matter which one as long as you are at the WL.  I have to try to sell the wife and kids on this one, as it is my favorite.  They want to stay at the Bay Lake Tower.


First,  to the Groupies (and you as well, *andy*!). We always enjoy new faces and voices to our band. As to the difference between Copper Creek and VWL (what Disney now calls Boulder Ridge), CC is newer and located in the original Wilderness Lodge building. The entire south wing of the once hotel-only rooms was converted to DVC rooms. Further, the new cabins also belong to CC. On the other hand, VWL is the building connected to the main Lodge by the covered walkway, and the rooms there, while not as new, are larger. Further, CC has Grand Villas and VWL does not. CC is in the actual hotel, and some people like that. VWL is mere moments away, and it tends to be quieter. VWL also has its own smaller lobby, two fireplaces, and nooks and crannies to just sit and relax. CC and VWL are equidistant to the bus stop. CC rooms are closer to the boats by maybe two minutes (the walk from VWL to the main lobby). 

Does it matter "which one" when staying at WL? Not really. You're at the Lodge; you get all the same benefits of the location. We love BLT, too, as its location is wonderful. But, for relaxation, serenity, and theming, WL is a better resort. If you want better food and the easy walk to MK, then BLT wins. Hope this helps. Again, welcome!


----------



## andy_dangg

hi!!! We're not DVC owners (one day...hopefully) but we scored a great deal on a confirmed DVC rental and are so excited to be staying at WL in a few weeks!! This group seems so friendly, I love the energy!

I do have a question, what floors can you see Bay Lake from? I was looking at photos of the room views from Touring Plans and it looks like the third floor is the lowest floor with a decent view of the lake, but I figured I'd ask here as well


----------



## sleepydog25

andy_dangg said:


> hi!!! We're not DVC owners (one day...hopefully) but we scored a great deal on a confirmed DVC rental and are so excited to be staying at WL in a few weeks!! This group seems so friendly, I love the energy!
> 
> I do have a question, what floors can you see Bay Lake from? I was looking at photos of the room views from Touring Plans and it looks like the third floor is the lowest floor with a decent view of the lake, but I figured I'd ask here as well


Is the booking for CC or VWL (in case you can't tell, I'm unable to call it by the new name of BRV)?  I'm not as familiar with room locations in CC, but when we last stayed there, the picture below was the view from our 4th or 5th floor room that was located back toward the main lobby. As you can see, there wasn't a lot of the lake visible, though it's certainly a pretty view, nonetheless. I'm fairly certain that rooms closer in the Geyser Point direction would have better views. 

As for VWL, there are two major locations for rooms, lake view and woods view. As you look at the picture (sorry for it being turned sideways), the sidewalk that goes up toward all the cabins would be the lake view side. To the right of the turret-looking structure would be the woods view. You can request either, but as with all Disney resort requests, what you request and what you actually get may be totally different. Just ask *KAT*. @KAT4DISNEY  The woods view rooms are actually quite tranquil, generally quieter than the lake view rooms; however, few would argue that it's a superior view to being able to look out over the lake and the cabins.

In either case--CC or VWL--as a general rule, yes, 3rd floor and above will provide superior views of the lake. Again, just be aware that a request for a certain room location isn't a guarantee. Still, I think you will love whatever room you get.

I do have some words of warning, though. Be prepared. Oh, gosh, how do I put this and not scare you away? The Lodge is a magical place, and once you've tasted its elixir of serenity wrapped up in ambiance surrounded by beauty with a touch or two of majestic-ness tossed in, you may acquire a thirst for more trips back to the Lodge. Beyond what you do at the parks, take in the sights, smells, and sounds of our beloved home: the lushness of the landscaping, the haunting music, the majestic architecture, the flickering lanterns, the chirruping crickets, the sound of the boat horns, and more. One of our favorite things to do is to go over to the VWL building (it's open to all guests, too), and sit in a rocker in front of one of their two smaller fireplaces. My favorite sits in the small lobby to the right after you walk in. It's a little nook and is a great place to just relax with a drink in hand. On the other side of the fireplace, you will find the second fireplace, and it has space for more chairs in case your family wishes to sit there together. Perhaps my most cherished memories come from walking around the WL grounds at night listening to the music of Aaron Copland, often intermingled with beautiful Native American melodies, as well as some western movie themes ("Silverado," "The Big Country," "Dances with Wolves," et. al.). There is simply something darn near mystical and restorative about the Lodge, and those "it" factors are why I miss it and long to go back.

Best wishes for a superb trip, and keep us updated with your progress, as well as the trip itself. We always leave the light on 'round here, so if any more questions pop up, we'll be glad to help. If you have specific questions for Copper Creek that we can't answer, there is a separate thread for owners and enthusiasts who I'm sure would be more than happy to help out. Cheers!


----------



## jimmytammy

Andy, 
Sleepy is so right about this.  So many people fly about their days at WDW, bent on getting to a park, they miss the boat on the wonderful, subtle details that make WL stand head and shoulders above the other WDW resorts, IMO.  Took me a couple trips to realize it.  But once I did, boy, did I ever fall head over heels in love(with a building, of all things)


----------



## andy_dangg

sleepydog25 said:


> Is the booking for CC or VWL (in case you can't tell, I'm unable to call it by the new name of BRV)?  I'm not as familiar with room locations in CC, but when we last stayed there, this was the view from our 4th our 5th floor room that was located back toward the main lobby. As you can see, there wasn't a lot of the lake visible, though it's certainly a pretty view, nonetheless. I'm fairly certain that rooms closer in the Geyser Point direction would have better views.
> 
> As for VWL, there are two major locations for rooms, lake view and woods view. As you look at the picture below (sorry for it being turned sideways), the sidewalk that goes up toward all the cabins would be the lake view side. To the right of the turret-looking structure would be the woods view. You can request either, but as with all Disney resort requests, what you request and what you actually may get can be totally different. Just ask *KAT*. @KAT4DISNEY  The woods view rooms are actually quite tranquil, generally quieter than the lake view rooms; however, few would argue that it's a superior view to being able to look out over the lake and the cabins.
> 
> In either case--CC or VWL--as a general rule, yes, 3rd floor and above will provide superior views of the lake. Again, just be aware that a request for a certain room location isn't a guarantee. Still, I think you will love whatever room you get.
> 
> I do have some words of warning, though. Be prepared. Oh, gosh, how do I put this and not scare you away? The Lodge is a magical place, and once you've tasted its elixir of serenity wrapped up in ambiance surrounded by beauty with a touch or two of majestic-ness tossed in, you may acquire a thirst for more trips back to the Lodge. Beyond what you do at the parks, take in the sights, smells, and sounds of our beloved home: the lushness of the landscaping, the haunting music, the majestic architecture, the flickering lanterns, the chirruping of crickets, the sound of the boat horns, and more. One of our favorite things to do is to go over to the VWL building (it's open to all guests, too), and sit in a rocker in front of one of their two smaller fireplaces. My favorite sits right in the small lobby to the right after you walk in. It's a little nook and is a great place to just sit and relax with a drink in hand. On the other side of the fireplace sits the second one, and it has space for more chairs in case your family wishes to sit there together. Perhaps my most cherished memories come from walking around the WL grounds at night listening to the music of Aaron Copland, often intermingled with beautiful Native American melodies, as well as some western movie themes ("Silverado," "The Big Country," "Dances with Wolves," et. al.). There is simply something darn near mystical and restorative about the Lodge, and those "it" factors are why I miss it and long to go back.
> 
> Best wishes for a superb trip, and keep us updated with your progress, as well as the trip itself. We always leave the light on 'round here, so if any more questions pop up, we'll be glad to help. If you have specific questions for Copper Creek that we can't answer, there is a separate thread for owners and enthusiasts who I'm sure would be more than happy to help out. Cheers!
> 
> 
> View attachment 515936





jimmytammy said:


> Andy,
> Sleepy is so right about this.  So many people fly about their days at WDW, bent on getting to a park, they miss the boat on the wonderful, subtle details that make WL stand head and shoulders above the other WDW resorts, IMO.  Took me a couple trips to realize it.  But once I did, boy, did I ever fall head over heels in love(with a building, of all things)


First off, we’re staying at BRV (or should I say VWL )! I requested a room on the lake side so here’s hoping it’s fulfilled! Secondly, this makes me even more excited!! We actually are planning to take a resort only day in the middle of our trip, and aside from our Magic Kingdom day, we probably won’t be spending the full day in the parks. I’m just beyond excited to just soak up the atmosphere of the resort. Any other must dos at the resort? We’re looking forward to a meal or two at Geyser Point, spending some time at the pool, and just walking around the resort.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> You can request either, but as with all Disney resort requests, what you request and what you actually may get can be totally different. Just ask *KAT*. @KAT4DISNEY



I love my woods view.  I love my woods view.  I love my woods view.........


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

andy_dangg said:


> First off, we’re staying at BRV (or should I say VWL )! I requested a room on the lake side so here’s hoping it’s fulfilled! Secondly, this makes me even more excited!! We actually are planning to take a resort only day in the middle of our trip, and aside from our Magic Kingdom day, we probably won’t be spending the full day in the parks. I’m just beyond excited to just soak up the atmosphere of the resort. Any other must dos at the resort? We’re looking forward to a meal or two at Geyser Point, spending some time at the pool, and just walking around the resort.


Make sure you explore all the nooks and crannies.  When you walk around the main building you will little sitting areas on the upper floors and things like that.  Also make sure to check out the Native American things they have on display.  Make sure to rub Humphreys nose!  That is a WL tradition.  He is the bear at the bottom of the Mickey Mouse totem pole.  Also Whispering Canyon is a fun place to eat!  Just make sure to ask for some ketchup.  
Hey groupies are they still doing the flag family and the tour in VWL?  My brain just won't let me remember the name of the tour.  LOL


----------



## twinklebug

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Make sure you explore all the nooks and crannies.  When you walk around the main building you will little sitting areas on the upper floors and things like that.  Also make sure to check out the Native American things they have on display.  Make sure to rub Humphreys nose!  That is a WL tradition.  He is the bear at the bottom of the Mickey Mouse totem pole.  Also Whispering Canyon is a fun place to eat!  Just make sure to ask for some ketchup.
> Hey groupies are they still doing the flag family and the tour in VWL?  My brain just won't let me remember the name of the tour.  LOL


This is what I love about WL/BR... all the cozy places to sit in peace and get away from what (usually) is the Disney crowd level. Jambo and Kidani have this too but to a much lesser extent. Their design is more efficient for building and while these nooks exist, they're just areas where there's an elevator or where 2 hallways connect. To fill them with ambience Disney turned to Joe, who did a very good job considering they are completely without feeling otherwise (no special flooring or walls). Here, in WL there is no need for that as the log cabin feel permeates the environment.


----------



## bluecastle

jimmytammy said:


> *Whats your favorite lounge in a resort and a park and why?*



There are a few bars/lounges I have yet to experience, including GPt, so I am sticking with TL until I either fall in love with GPt or have a bad experience at TL. 
As far as the parks are concerned, I still haven't experienced the tequila bar in Mexico or the wine place in Italy. But I have been to the Nomad Lounge three times and I love it!


----------



## bluecastle

sleepydog25 said:


> I do have some words of warning, though. Be prepared. Oh, gosh, how do I put this and not scare you away? The Lodge is a magical place, and once you've tasted its elixir of serenity wrapped up in ambiance surrounded by beauty with a touch or two of majestic-ness tossed in, you may acquire a thirst for more trips back to the Lodge. Beyond what you do at the parks, take in the sights, smells, and sounds of our beloved home: the lushness of the landscaping, the haunting music, the majestic architecture, the flickering lanterns, the chirruping crickets, the sound of the boat horns, and more. One of our favorite things to do is to go over to the VWL building (it's open to all guests, too), and sit in a rocker in front of one of their two smaller fireplaces. My favorite sits in the small lobby to the right after you walk in. It's a little nook and is a great place to just relax with a drink in hand. On the other side of the fireplace, you will find the second fireplace, and it has space for more chairs in case your family wishes to sit there together. Perhaps my most cherished memories come from walking around the WL grounds at night listening to the music of Aaron Copland, often intermingled with beautiful Native American melodies, as well as some western movie themes ("Silverado," "The Big Country," "Dances with Wolves," et. al.). There is simply something darn near mystical and restorative about the Lodge, and those "it" factors are why I miss it and long to go back.



Perfect, just perfect. 
In the early 90's I had similar feelings about the Polynesian: the music, the torch-lit pathways at night, the beautiful landscaping, especially the flowers, the lobby before they ruined it, the beach, and the sense of being somewhere other than a theme park hotel. To be honest, our motivation for our first stay at WL was economical. We were priced out of the Polynesian but still wanted MK area and a deluxe. Needless to say, we fell in love and discover more to love with every visit.


----------



## DVC Jen

sleepydog25 said:


> . My favorite sits in the small lobby to the right after you walk in. It's a little nook and is a great place to just relax with a drink in hand.



That is my favorite place to sit when we stay in a studio and need to do laundry.  I bring a book and sit back and relax - and I am close enough to the laundry room to get there without having to go far.  SOOO relaxing.


----------



## sleepydog25

andy_dangg said:


> First off, we’re staying at BRV (or should I say VWL )! I requested a room on the lake side so here’s hoping it’s fulfilled! Secondly, this makes me even more excited!! We actually are planning to take a resort only day in the middle of our trip, and aside from our Magic Kingdom day, we probably won’t be spending the full day in the parks. I’m just beyond excited to just soak up the atmosphere of the resort. Any other must dos at the resort? We’re looking forward to a meal or two at Geyser Point, spending some time at the pool, and just walking around the resort.


When you're hanging around the Lodge for your resort day, here are a few items I'd do. 
- On the hour throughout the day, the geyser out past the main pool goes off, imitating the Old Faithful geyser at Yellowstone National Park. It begins to rumble a minute or two before it begins to gurgle and spurt water in the air, and then within another minute the water is towering above the landscaping. A small event to be sure but fun, nonetheless. 
- Be sure to take the boat to MK, too. Obviously, you can do it on the day you hit that park. Something about skimming around the corner by CR and seeing Cinderella's castle off to your right stirs the heart. 
- Walk the entire pathway that goes by the cabins. The lush landscaping and beauty of the cabins are a sight unto themselves. Now, Groupies on here know that I'm not the biggest fan of the cabins in the sense that when they went in, some of my favorite parts of the old WL/VWL complex went away. However, even I will admit that the cabins and the surrounding flora are lovely. 
- In addition to rubbing Humphrey's nose, another noisier tradition is to ring the bell outside the arcade which itself sits just outside the side entrance to the Lodge leading to the VWL building. If you're walking around anywhere near that area, you'll likely hear someone whack at it. 
- If you have young kids, make sure they pay attention to the sidewalks around the Lodge. They might be able to track some "wild" animals. 
- Finally, grab a Hidden Mickey hint sheet from the front desk and go on a hunt for them. Now, I assume this sheet is still available--given the current virus situation I'm just not sure. But, it's an activity that allows for social distancing, so I don't know why it wouldn't be available. 

Sadly, the flag family selection and history tour (or whatever the term is) are no longer available. Those had ended before the COVID pandemic. Still, there are many small things to take in at the Lounge, and at the end of your day, Geyser Point is a nice spot to rest and fuel up with food and drinks. . .and the view from GP is darn good. Enjoy!


----------



## jimmytammy

*Its pouring rain outside, you have 2 days left in your vacation at WDW.  Do you go hit that park, because it will be empty, or, do you hang out at the Lodge? And why?*
My answer is, hang back at the Lodge.   I will never forget, one of the best days ever, it poured rain, buckets of rain.  So we made an exec decision, dont go to the park.  We stayed in, read a book, kids watched Disney channel, we ate an unexpected lunch at WCC, grabbed a seat at the Carolwood Pacific room and played a few rousing games of checkers.  It was so peaceful.  And alas, the skies filled with stars and we soaked in the ambiance of the outdoors portions of WL that eve.  It was awesome, and one of the most memorable  times at WDW that we still talk about to this day.  Had to have been at least 13 years ago


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

sleepydog25 said:


> When you're hanging around the Lodge for your resort day, here are a few items I'd do.
> - On the hour throughout the day, the geyser out past the main pool goes off, imitating the Old Faithful geyser at Yellowstone National Park. It begins to rumble a minute or two before it begins to gurgle and spurt water in the air, and then within another minute the water is towering above the landscaping. A small event to be sure but fun, nonetheless.
> - Be sure to take the boat to MK, too. Obviously, you can do it on the day you hit that park. Something about skimming around the corner by CR and seeing Cinderella's castle off to your right stirs the heart.
> - Walk the entire pathway that goes by the cabins. The lush landscaping and beauty of the cabins are a sight unto themselves. Now, Groupies on here know that I'm not the biggest fan of the cabins in the sense that when they went in, some of my favorite parts of the old WL/VWL complex went away. However, even I will admit that the cabins and the surrounding flora are lovely.
> - In addition to rubbing Humphrey's nose, another noisier tradition is to ring the bell outside the arcade which itself sits just outside the side entrance to the Lodge leading to the VWL building. If you're walking around anywhere near that area, you'll likely hear someone whack at it.
> - If you have young kids, make sure they pay attention to the sidewalks around the Lodge. They might be able to track some "wild" animals.
> - Finally, grab a Hidden Mickey hint sheet from the front desk and go on a hunt for them. Now, I assume this sheet is still available--given the current virus situation I'm just not sure. But, it's an activity that allows for social distancing, so I don't know why it wouldn't be available.
> 
> Sadly, the flag family selection and history tour (or whatever the term is) are no longer available. Those had ended before the COVID pandemic. Still, there are many small things to take in at the Lounge, and at the end of your day, Geyser Point is a nice spot to rest and fuel up with food and drinks. . .and the view from GP is darn good. Enjoy!


Sad to hear they ended the flag family and the tour.  That's too bad.  I always wanted to do the flag.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> *Its pouring rain outside, you have 2 days left in your vacation at WDW.  Do you go hit that park, because it will be empty, or, do you hang out at the Lodge? And why?*



Sloshing around the parks in the rain is not our idea of a good time, so we would definitely make it a Lodge day if it was pouring.  Grab the iPad and head to one of the cozy nooks in the Lodge or VWL lobby.  Or make our way out to Geyser Point for a cold beverage.  

Having said that, one Christmas day my family was at MK and while we were having our dinner it started to really pour.  As soon as we came out of Liberty Tavern, the rain stopped and the crowds were pretty much gone.  We were able to get right into a few attractions with no lines...it was our little Christmas miracle.   

But yeah, at this point we'd stay in the room.  🌦


----------



## Granny

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Sad to hear they ended the flag family and the tour.  That's too bad.  I always wanted to do the flag.



I'm pretty sure that before the pandemic hit, they had re-instated the flag family event.  Maybe I'm remembering wrong, but I thought they had started it back up again?  Could just be my senility?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> I'm pretty sure that before the pandemic hit, they had re-instated the flag family event.  Maybe I'm remembering wrong, but I thought they had started it back up again?  Could just be my senility?



I thought I had read that too.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> *Whats your favorite lounge in a resort and a park and why?*



In resort - TOTWL.  The honorable mentions are Geyser Pt, Territory Lg (as long as not filled with families waiting for AP) and Crew's Cup Lounge at YC.  It's evolved and changed over the years.  At one time, pre-BLT, the Outer Rim lounge was my go to if looking for a libation.  

In park - we just don't much but my new favorite is the Brown Derby's outdoor bar seating.




jimmytammy said:


> *Its pouring rain outside, you have 2 days left in your vacation at WDW.  Do you go hit that park, because it will be empty, or, do you hang out at the Lodge? And why?*



If I were in the parks I'd enjoy the reduction in crowds.  If it was pouring before we headed out?  I'd stay in.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> *Its pouring rain outside, you have 2 days left in your vacation at WDW.  Do you go hit that park, because it will be empty, or, do you hang out at the Lodge? And why?*
> My answer is, hang back at the Lodge.   I will never forget, one of the best days ever, it poured rain, buckets of rain.  So we made an exec decision, dont go to the park.  We stayed in, read a book, kids watched Disney channel, we ate an unexpected lunch at WCC, grabbed a seat at the Carolwood Pacific room and played a few rousing games of checkers.  It was so peaceful.  And alas, the skies filled with stars and we soaked in the ambiance of the outdoors portions of WL that eve.  It was awesome, and one of the most memorable  times at WDW that we still talk about to this day.  Had to have been at least 13 years ago


I think it would depend on how long my vacation was and how much time I had already spent at the Lodge and at the parks.  If it were back in the time I was an owner and was able to visit the parks more often I would have leaned toward staying at the Lodge.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> In resort - TOTWL.  The honorable mentions are Geyser Pt, Territory Lg (as long as not filled with families waiting for AP) and Crew's Cup Lounge at YC.  It's evolved and changed over the years.  At one time, pre-BLT, the Outer Rim lounge was my go to if looking for a libation.
> 
> In park - we just don't much but my new favorite is the Brown Derby's outdoor bar seating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I were in the parks I'd enjoy the reduction in crowds.  If it was pouring before we headed out?  I'd stay in.


Ditto.
I'm just going to let Kathy answer all the questions for me  
* Exception to Brown Derby, to which I've never had the pleasure of being seated at. I will have to replace that with Oga's. I adore the environment and entertainment.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Ditto.
> I'm just going to let Kathy answer all the questions for me
> * Exception to Brown Derby, to which I've never had the pleasure of being seated at. I will have to replace that with Oga's. I adore the environment and entertainment.



We could take turns answering for each other!   

We hadn't tried the Brown Derby seating because it seemed complicated, busy etc but now that we have we'll keep doing it.   Only done it twice now but it was really nice both times.  Last trip it was soooooooo busy at DHS (RoTR was open) and they told us the wait time would be 1 1/2 hours.  We still put our name in since we were waiting for our boarding group to be called so were just hanging out anyway.  Figured we'd walk and if we found something else we'd pull our names but by the time we hit the restrooms and were going to wander we got our text.    10 minutes instead of 90.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> I'm pretty sure that before the pandemic hit, they had re-instated the flag family event.  Maybe I'm remembering wrong, but I thought they had started it back up again?  Could just be my senility?


I spoke with Ranger Jack back in Dec and he said they were working on trying to get it back. Have not heard if they did or not but would love it if they do.  Would love to take my Grandson up there once he is old enough to appreciate


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> I spoke with Ranger Jack back in Dec and he said they were working on trying to get it back. Have not heard if they did or not but would love it if they do.  Would love to take my Grandson up there once he is old enough to appreciate


I regret that we weren't able to do it back with Ranger Stan.


----------



## Granny

Saw a video on Facebook where someone may have been over-served at Geyser Point?





Or maybe they were just looking for a shortcut to get around traffic?


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> Saw a video on Facebook where someone may have been over-served at Geyser Point?
> 
> 
> View attachment 516313
> 
> 
> Or maybe they were just looking for a shortcut to get around traffic?


Looks to me like someone had a long day on the road. 
Oh that poor car. Glad no one was hurt.


----------



## yaksack

*Its pouring rain outside, you have 2 days left in your vacation at WDW. Do you go hit that park, because it will be empty, or, do you hang out at the Lodge? And why?*

We were in the MK on Main Street  when the skies opened up.  We were soaked and froze when we went in the shops, but IT WAS AWESOME. GO TO THE PARKS


----------



## TCRAIG

Like others have said - if I was already in the park, I’d stay....but if we were still at the lodge, we’d stay in.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Its pouring rain outside, you have 2 days left in your vacation at WDW. Do you go hit that park, because it will be empty, or, do you hang out at the Lodge? And why?

We would both be inclined to hang out in the Lodge.  I always have something to read, and the first floor area with fireplaces would call me.  DH could always find something to watch on TV, or I hope he could!

We have been there many times, and we are not fans of walking around in wet shoes.


----------



## sleepydog25

Like most others, if we were at the park, we'd stay and hopefully get some great wait times. We don't mind being a little wet, especially if it's warm outside. Our trip to the World in December was another matter. We didn't even last the evening at MVMCP because it was raining the entire time. Additionally, if we were at the Lodge and it was a steady rain, we stay put.

In other news, it looks as though we'll be in a new home come mid-September. . .at HHI. More to come later!


----------



## twinklebug

> *Its pouring rain outside, you have 2 days left in your vacation at WDW. Do you go hit that park, because it will be empty, or, do you hang out at the Lodge? And why?*



In summer with the warm rains I have no problem going to the parks. I've learned to pack a pair of sandals as well as two bags for wet/dry items. You bet I get wet and I love it. I just don't like hitting the A/C with a wet shirt on. (Looking at you Dinosaur!)

In the colder months I'll opt to stay warm and dry. Mist is okay, but when it downpours I'm best off resort hopping or just leave me in front of a fireplace with a drink, blanket and my iPad.


----------



## Corinne

I failed to mention Crews Cup! We actually go there ALOT!


----------



## bluecastle

I don't really have a definite answer to the rain question because it would depend on our FPs and ADRs and the time of year. We haven't been early morning park people in a long time and there have been times when it's pouring when we've sat on our balcony, delayed going to a park, and just watched and listened to the rain. If I could rearrange our plans, I might consider staying at the resort, but not if we have unused days on our tickets or an impossible to get FP on either day.


----------



## jimmytammy

Tremors or aftershock here from a 5.1 earthquake in Sparta NC.  We are maybe 2 hrs away from that area.  Folks in Atlanta and Ohio felt it too.  Our cuckoo clock that hasn't worked in years and glass doors shaking were our 1st indicator, then the floor shook.  Casey was still in his water bed and said it felt like he was on a Disney cruise  

What next 2020?  Lord, just come and take us Home


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Tremors or aftershock here from a 5.1 earthquake in Sparta NC.  We are maybe 2 hrs away from that area.  Folks in Atlanta and Ohio felt it too.  Our cuckoo clock that hasn't worked in years and glass doors shaking were our 1st indicator, then the floor shook.  Casey was still in his water bed and said it felt like he was on a Disney cruise
> 
> What next 2020?  Lord, just come and take us Home


Yep, we're even closer, maybe 15-18 miles as the crow flies. What a ride! Having spent a total of 8 years between AK and CA during my career, I knew immediately upon hearing the beginning of the "boom" what was happening. One picture fell over on a shelf, but nothing else happened to/in our house. It's been nearly 20 years since I felt a shaker that strong.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Tremors or aftershock here from a 5.1 earthquake in Sparta NC.  We are maybe 2 hrs away from that area.  Folks in Atlanta and Ohio felt it too.  Our cuckoo clock that hasn't worked in years and glass doors shaking were our 1st indicator, then the floor shook.  Casey was still in his water bed and said it felt like he was on a Disney cruise
> 
> What next 2020?  Lord, just come and take us Home



Wow!  An east coast 5.1 - that's crazy.  Nice that Casey got a little Disney out of it!   

And did you get anything from the hurricane as it headed up the coast?  I missed it if you had mentioned earlier.


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> And did you get anything from the hurricane as it headed up the coast? I missed it if you had mentioned earlier.


Our immediate area got little rain, hardly no wind.  East of us, near coast and back towards us maybe 2 hrs, not so much.   Lots of flooding


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Our immediate area got little rain, hardly no wind.  East of us, near coast and back towards us maybe 2 hrs, not so much.   Lots of flooding



Glad to hear it skipped your area.


----------



## TCRAIG

We felt it as well - NC/SC border just SW of Charlotte...


----------



## jimmytammy

We are getting down to crunch time in making decisions about possible upcoming trips to WDW.  Just wondering who else is in the same boat?

Aug 11 is final day to decide, do we get a refund for AP or let it slide and hope for best case scenario...for us, best case scenario is keep AP's intact, push as far as we can to the final month, which for us is mid March and hope, fingers crossed that things open back up, airline restrictions refrain a bit(though we can drive, but already have SW credits that we would really like to use), WDW restrictions let up on mask wearing(we all have our personal issues, mines not a discomfort issue, its truly a health issue with asthma).  I feel like DVC, in some capacity, will still be available with accommodations at that point, and Im stretching it out as far as possible, waiting to see as things starting booking up.  Our decision is based on this, loss of best use of AP vs. loss of DVC points, if put in system, then not used.  Loss of points would be more devastating financially than AP for us.

Each of us has personal feelings about Covid 19 and how it affects our lives, so I dont mean to bring up anything in regards to causing an argument about that.  Its more in to how we deal with it in regards to our DVC points, as we all know, we are big WDW and WL lovers.  Other world problems are far more important than this, but this is a place I feel I can reach out and get honest answers without fear of repercussion or your answers being reprimanded.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> We are getting down to crunch time in making decisions about possible upcoming trips to WDW.  Just wondering who else is in the same boat?
> 
> Aug 11 is final day to decide, do we get a refund for AP or let it slide and hope for best case scenario...for us, best case scenario is keep AP's intact, push as far as we can to the final month, which for us is mid March and hope, fingers crossed that things open back up, airline restrictions refrain a bit(though we can drive, but already have SW credits that we would really like to use), WDW restrictions let up on mask wearing(we all have our personal issues, mines not a discomfort issue, its truly a health issue with asthma).  I feel like DVC, in some capacity, will still be available with accommodations at that point, and Im stretching it out as far as possible, waiting to see as things starting booking up.  Our decision is based on this, loss of best use of AP vs. loss of DVC points, if put in system, then not used.  Loss of points would be more devastating financially than AP for us.
> 
> Each of us has personal feelings about Covid 19 and how it affects our lives, so I dont mean to bring up anything in regards to causing an argument about that.  Its more in to how we deal with it in regards to our DVC points, as we all know, we are big WDW and WL lovers.  Other world problems are far more important than this, but this is a place I feel I can reach out and get honest answers without fear of repercussion or your answers being reprimanded.


We wondered, too, then decided to just get our money back from our APs. There is no guarantee that Disney will be anywhere near normal come March. In fact, I'd be more than a little surprised if things are back to normal before possibly late next summer or even into next fall. I certainly don't see the mask restrictions going away anytime soon. Now, in terms of visiting and mostly enjoying the Lodge or some other resort, sure. There are ways to soak up the good vibes on a resort-only stay. In fact, that's what we do at HHI. And that leads me to my final point. Perhaps you could consider going to HHI or VB as an alternate. We like HHI much better as there is so much more to do there; that's why we're moving there as soon as possible. In the end, we felt as though we could always get tickets of some nature for Disney's parks when we go back (2022?), but having the refunded money in hand was a better option at this point.


----------



## twinklebug

I'm another one who is in the high risk group with asthma as my weakness. I'm still holding onto hope that our December trip will happen one way or another even if we stay in the lodge. 

Also very much on the fence in regards to cancelling my AP.  We know the virus will still be around in December. We know Disney is doing a decent job of trying to keep the parks safe at this time. However, we don't know by how much the crowds will increase and/or Disney will drop all precautions come late fall.

I've often said I'd have no problem staying in a DVC resort, particularly one of my favorites for a week and not going into a park, but now I'm wondering just how bad I'd miss them. If the fireworks were to return before our stay I'd have to keep the pass. 

Prediction on fireworks anyone?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Honestly as much as I want to go I'm kind of regretting it right now.  We are still gonna try to go through with it at this point and see how things are going in like October but this whole thing is so stressful that I'm thinking we just should have waited.  When we made the reservations I really didn't expect things to be this way into January.  My biggest worry though is I don't know what would happen if we decide not to go since we purchased someone else's points.  If we would end up losing all that money we will probably just go.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> We are getting down to crunch time in making decisions about possible upcoming trips to WDW.  Just wondering who else is in the same boat?
> 
> Aug 11 is final day to decide, do we get a refund for AP or let it slide and hope for best case scenario...for us, best case scenario is keep AP's intact, push as far as we can to the final month, which for us is mid March and hope, fingers crossed that things open back up, airline restrictions refrain a bit(though we can drive, but already have SW credits that we would really like to use), WDW restrictions let up on mask wearing(we all have our personal issues, mines not a discomfort issue, its truly a health issue with asthma).  I feel like DVC, in some capacity, will still be available with accommodations at that point, and Im stretching it out as far as possible, waiting to see as things starting booking up.  Our decision is based on this, loss of best use of AP vs. loss of DVC points, if put in system, then not used.  Loss of points would be more devastating financially than AP for us.
> 
> Each of us has personal feelings about Covid 19 and how it affects our lives, so I dont mean to bring up anything in regards to causing an argument about that.  Its more in to how we deal with it in regards to our DVC points, as we all know, we are big WDW and WL lovers.  Other world problems are far more important than this, but this is a place I feel I can reach out and get honest answers without fear of repercussion or your answers being reprimanded.



I'm in a similar boat.  I think I'll cancel because if things do reopen I'll have a conference and another trip but my AP will expire between the two.  I've been pushing the decision forward but am hitting that deadline now.   Aaarrggg   There's a DL AP in the mix too but nothing to decide there so far.


----------



## TCRAIG

We took the extensions - my AP expired back in June before they announced any re-open dates or plans so I renewed it and said I’d take the extension.  Jerry’s pass expires in Oct and I was thinking of taking the partial refund (not cancel with refund) option they were offering earlier so that our passes would end up both expiring around the same time...but when I called to do that, it was no longer an option...we have Sept and Dec trips scheduled that we’re keeping.  We’re not park or pool people much so limited time at both is ok with us...


----------



## Granny

Well, today we cancelled our upcoming December trip.  It was a tough decision, but we have pretty much been sheltered-in-place since March and we just don't see Disney as a fun place to visit with the masks, social distancing, and reduced park hours.   More importantly, we have seen the "I spent a ton of money and I'll do what I want" entitlement attitude for many years at WDW...so we really don't trust the general public to be 100% on board with safety protocols.  We will end up losing 52 points that were already banked once and will expire before our next trip.  Sad to lose them but in the scheme of things not a disaster.

Like so many others, we still have basically two years worth of points for next year.   I can only imagine the issues these point stockpiles will generate for the next few years as point supply will far exceed villa availability.  I suppose that we will all need to become expert "reservation walkers".


----------



## suse66

bluecastle said:


> *Question: If you were in Territory Lounge right now, what would you be ordering?*


When DH and I popped in for a late meal last year we split the fondue and the cobbler. Both were great and I would happily get them again.


jimmytammy said:


> *Whats your favorite lounge in a resort and a park and why?*


For resort lounge it would definitely be Geyser Point and for in park it is Nomad Lounge all the way!


jimmytammy said:


> *Its pouring rain outside, you have 2 days left in your vacation at WDW. Do you go hit that park, because it will be empty, or, do you hang out at the Lodge? And why?*


I vote for a resort day. Sleep in, maybe hit the gym, a yummy lunch, read, nap and relax.


Granny said:


> We will end up losing 52 points that were already banked once and will expire before our next trip. Sad to lose them but in the scheme of things not a disaster.


How about transferring them to RCI? I have 74 banked 2019 points that I am hoping to use at DHHIR in March but if things are still bad by late December I will cancel and transfer them.


----------



## Granny

suse66 said:


> How about transferring them to RCI? I have 74 banked 2019 points that I am hoping to use at DHHIR in March but if things are still bad by late December I will cancel and transfer them.



*Suse*...thank you for the suggestion.  To be honest, I don't know anything about RCI and how it works.  I have seen others post that it is a good place to store unusable points for a couple of years.  I'm not sure what putting 52 points in with RCI would do for us?  I guess I really don't have an excuse to be ignorant about RCI.  After all, it's not like my days are jammed full of activity.


----------



## twinklebug

Did all you old timers (like me) see this?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twinklebug said:


> Did all you old timers (like me) see this?
> 
> View attachment 517688


I was just looking at the pictures.  It's pretty.


----------



## sleepydog25

Mid-week hello to the Groupies! Not much to report except our school district has pushed school back three weeks until after Labor Day, and then the entire first grading period will be virtual only. Not an ideal outcome, but certainly the smartest way to handle things here in our neck of the woods, especially since our area has the highest per capita rate of COVID-19 infection in the entire state. 

As for Disney, our news is we're still trying to get down to HHI. Our house is under contract, so we're not too many weeks away from moving. Guess who interviewed with DHHIR folks and now has a second, FaceTime interview coming this Saturday?


----------



## Lakegirl

sleepydog25 said:


> Mid-week hello to the Groupies! Not much to report except our school district has pushed school back three weeks until after Labor Day, and then the entire first grading period will be virtual only. Not an ideal outcome, but certainly the smartest way to handle things here in our neck of the woods, especially since our area has the highest per capita rate of COVID-19 infection in the entire state.
> 
> As for Disney, our news is we're still trying to get down to HHI. Our house is under contract, so we're not too many weeks away from moving. Guess who interviewed with DHHIR folks and now has a second, FaceTime interview coming this Saturday?


How exciting!! Good Luck you will do amazing!,
My dream job is to work for DVC. I have been in sales My whole life but I don’t love what I sell.  I love Disney so I think it would be amazing and if not sales then DVC CM on the phones helping people plan trips.  
I am so sad to say we cancelled our trip for this month.  We are getting married next month and this trip was rescheduled from April.  People were worried about us getting sick before our wedding and then  My soon to be received a notice from work that he would have to quarantine before he could return to work back in the end of Jube so we rescheduled to December but now Im not sure that was such a good idea.
I am worried things will be worse in December. Also if DD school is back full time she will probably have to quarantine before returning.
So hard.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

sleepydog25 said:


> Mid-week hello to the Groupies! Not much to report except our school district has pushed school back three weeks until after Labor Day, and then the entire first grading period will be virtual only. Not an ideal outcome, but certainly the smartest way to handle things here in our neck of the woods, especially since our area has the highest per capita rate of COVID-19 infection in the entire state.
> 
> As for Disney, our news is we're still trying to get down to HHI. Our house is under contract, so we're not too many weeks away from moving. Guess who interviewed with DHHIR folks and now has a second, FaceTime interview coming this Saturday?


Good luck!!!


----------



## andy_dangg

sleepydog25 said:


> Mid-week hello to the Groupies! Not much to report except our school district has pushed school back three weeks until after Labor Day, and then the entire first grading period will be virtual only. Not an ideal outcome, but certainly the smartest way to handle things here in our neck of the woods, especially since our area has the highest per capita rate of COVID-19 infection in the entire state.
> 
> As for Disney, our news is we're still trying to get down to HHI. Our house is under contract, so we're not too many weeks away from moving. Guess who interviewed with DHHIR folks and now has a second, FaceTime interview coming this Saturday?


Good luck! So exciting you might be working for Disney! You got this!


----------



## jimmytammy

Awesome news Sleepy!  Best of luck and a sprinkle of Moose Dust


----------



## TCRAIG

Good Luck Sleepy!!!


----------



## Granny

*Sleepy.*..best wishes on your DHH interview!  Disney would be crazy not to bring you on board!

One tip...if during the interview they ask your opinion of the changes at VWL...just grit your teeth, smile and spout the company line about how you feel that the changes must have been based on guest feedback!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> *Sleepy.*..best wishes on your DHH interview!  Disney would be crazy not to bring you on board!
> 
> One tip...if during the interview they ask your opinion of the changes at VWL...just grit your teeth, smile and spout the company line about how you feel that the changes must have been based on guest feedback!



I used the laugh emoji, good one Granny!  But also wanted to add the sad emoji.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> *Sleepy.*..best wishes on your DHH interview!  Disney would be crazy not to bring you on board!
> 
> One tip...if during the interview they ask your opinion of the changes at VWL...just grit your teeth, smile and spout the company line about how you feel that the changes must have been based on guest feedback!


I laughed my a** off at this, *Granny*! So did *Luv*! Too, too funny. . .yet, so very accurate. Sage words, sensei.


----------



## twokats

Good luck, Sleepy! 
And pixie dust for a smooth contract and ultimate move!


----------



## bluecastle

Exciting news, sleepy! Hope it all works out.  You would be perfect for that job. You've convinced me to stay there sometime!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> *Sleepy.*..best wishes on your DHH interview!  Disney would be crazy not to bring you on board!
> 
> One tip...if during the interview they ask your opinion of the changes at VWL...just grit your teeth, smile and spout the company line about how you feel that the changes must have been based on guest feedback!


I got coffee on my shirt this morning laughing at this!


----------



## Corinne

We opted for a refund as well. Wonder when that will happen? As sad as it makes me to not have one (let alone multiple) trips on the docket, I am in the high risk group with asthma.  I’m hoping 2021 we can all make up for it. For now I will just be grateful that I can continue to work from home.


----------



## Corinne

Sleepy! Congrats on the house moving so quickly! I am excited to live vicariously through you! We talk about moving but still don’t know where we would go....we’d like to have a condo in FL for the winter months, but not sure where for the reminder.

Also, GOOD LUCK tomorrow! What is the role you are hoping for? Cannot wait to hear!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey guys I just went on Forever Vintages Facebook page and they have some WL items for sale.  Sadly they won't ship any of them.  Booooooo


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Have you all seen any pictures of one of the updates to the front Epcot entrance?  I like it.


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> Sleepy! Congrats on the house moving so quickly! I am excited to live vicariously through you! We talk about moving but still don’t know where we would go....we’d like to have a condo in FL for the winter months, but not sure where for the reminder.
> 
> Also, GOOD LUCK tomorrow! What is the role you are hoping for? Cannot wait to hear!


Thanks! We're hoping to close in the next month on both our current house (as sellers) and our new house (as buyers). Obviously, that means we have contracts going for both. Lots of juggling!

As for the position, it's a very low-level spot on the Supreme Custodial Corps. . .okay, I made up the title, but the position is actually for custodial work, though there is also a part-time food service job open (rotate between Tide Me Over, Signals, and the bar at the Beach House). Honestly, it's just something to keep me busy as I'm simply not one to sit still very long, except at the end of the day with a glass of wine.  If hired, and if you stay with them for at least six months, then you can apply for other positions that open up. This particular job isn't glamorous, but it does allow one a certain sense of freedom as you basically take care of outdoor areas, haul some trash, and clean where needed. Meanwhile, you're free to interact with guests; in fact, the first interview made it a point of emphasis. First step, of course, is to actually get hired. Then, I'll see if I actually accept.

AND, thanks to all the Groupies for your outpouring of well wishes and support! There is a reason you're all considered part of my extended family. In fact, all of you know more about this than do some members of my actual family.    For years, this thread has been a place of sanity, a sanctum where we can come and share our tales of success, disappointments, travails, and uplifting moments. Especially during this time of uncertainty and strife, to have a "home" where we can all feel welcome is undeniably comforting. A toast to all the Groupies!


----------



## Corinne

Sleepy, that sounds great! Dana is also like you and will always want to have a little something to keep busy, and how perfect to be able to enjoy the interaction with guests! Good luck today!

You have such a great way with words, and as I so often do, I echo your sentiments about our wonderful thread!


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Have you all seen any pictures of one of the updates to the front Epcot entrance?  I like it.



*Kat.*..I saw this picture.  It looks like it could be very striking.  I'll wait until I get to see it in person, but it does seem like a vast improvement over the tombstone monuments that they took out.

Like* Corinne*, we have no DVC reservations in place right now.  Fortunately, we have AP vouchers but haven't activated them yet so we are good to go whenever we feel things have changed enough for us to enjoy at WDW trip.

Mrs. Granny is not happy with me since I put an infinity symbol on our WDW trip countdown chalkboard!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Mrs. Granny is not happy with me since I put an infinity symbol on our WDW trip countdown chalkboard!


Casey put I,000,000,000 days till Disney on ours


----------



## Corinne

Here‘s hoping Casey AND Granny are very very wrong!


----------



## bluecastle

My countdown is at 668 days, but I know that since so much is unknown, it makes this border on being a fantasy.  Right now we are so focused on choices: what appointments we keep, which ones we postpone; what is the safest way to keep visiting our granddaughter (someone at my son-in-law's job found out his sister tested positive ); and car and financial choices as well. It's hard to incorporate Disney planning into our conversations. Every now and then we joke about who is actually going to go on Dumbo or the tea cups with my granddaughter, but we haven't had a good Disney discussion in a while now.
So, coming here to commiserate and share in a safe space is very important to me. I know I haven't been here consistently over the years, but I will always remember how helpful everyone was when I first considered staying at the villas in 2014. I can't contribute to DVC discussions, but unlike some other DVC boards, this one shares its love of the resort and not just discussions about contracts and points. Thank you!
ETA: I actually went back through my history and my first post on the groupies site, "Yes, We Love the Lodge", was in December 2012. And I have you guys to thank for helping me to choose a villa over 2 rooms.


----------



## sleepydog25

bluecastle said:


> My countdown is at 668 days, but I know that since so much is unknown, it makes this border on being a fantasy.  Right now we are so focused on choices: what appointments we keep, which ones we postpone; what is the safest way to keep visiting our granddaughter (someone at my son-in-law's job found out his sister tested positive ); and car and financial choices as well. It's hard to incorporate Disney planning into our conversations. Every now and then we joke about who is actually going to go on Dumbo or the tea cups with my granddaughter, but we haven't had a good Disney discussion in a while now.
> So, coming here to commiserate and share in a safe space is very important to me. I know I haven't been here consistently over the years, but I will always remember how helpful everyone was when I first considered staying at the villas in 2014. I can't contribute to DVC discussions, but unlike some other DVC boards, this one shares its love of the resort and not just discussions about contracts and points. Thank you!
> ETA: I actually went back through my history and my first post on the groupies site, "Yes, We Love the Lodge", was in December 2012. And I have you guys to thank for helping me to choose a villa over 2 rooms.


Love your post reminiscing about your first experience with the Groupies. I went back to that post you reference, and in skimming through pages of conversations, I saw many comments from current members, as well as some from those who infrequently or no longer post on our thread. One thing struck me: this thread* is* a safe place, and I truly believe that is why we've been such a long-running one. Thanks for the reminder of what caring people can be.


----------



## tgropp

Sadly just cancelled six nights at the Lodge during December. Heartbreaking. Next worry is Hawaii for two weeks Aulanai (5 nights) in February. Never dreamed that this pandemic would materialize like it has. Stay well everyone!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hearing so many people talk about postponing their trip or not going for a long time really has me worried.  We are pretty much stuck and if we don't go in January we lose out on the money for the resort.  We still plan to go because of that but all of this has taken so much joy out of all of it.  When we booked the trip initially things seemed so much more optimistic for January.   We were supposed to be over the hump by then and things were supposed to be so much better.  Or so we thought.  I was so excited to be able to actually plan a trip after more than 6 years that I guess I jumped on it way too fast and I should have waited to see how things would be.


----------



## sleepydog25

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hearing so many people talk about postponing their trip or not going for a long time really has me worried.  We are pretty much stuck and if we don't go in January we lose out on the money for the resort.  We still plan to go because of that but all of this has taken so much joy out of all of it.  When we booked the trip initially things seemed so much more optimistic for January.   We were supposed to be over the hump by then and things were supposed to be so much better.  Or so we thought.  I was so excited to be able to actually plan a trip after more than 6 years that I guess I jumped on it way too fast and I should have waited to see how things would be.


Despite all the restrictions, I do believe you'll have a great time! If you're aware of the protocols, and you're comfortable with them, I believe you can make this as memorable a trip as you'd wish. Here's some early Moose dust to help you along as you plan and wait


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

sleepydog25 said:


> Despite all the restrictions, I do believe you'll have a great time! If you're aware of the protocols, and you're comfortable with them, I believe you can make this as memorable a trip as you'd wish. Here's some early Moose dust to help you along as you plan and wait


Thank you!  I really appreciate it.


----------



## bluecastle

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hearing so many people talk about postponing their trip or not going for a long time really has me worried.  We are pretty much stuck and if we don't go in January we lose out on the money for the resort.  We still plan to go because of that but all of this has taken so much joy out of all of it.  When we booked the trip initially things seemed so much more optimistic for January.   We were supposed to be over the hump by then and things were supposed to be so much better.  Or so we thought.  I was so excited to be able to actually plan a trip after more than 6 years that I guess I jumped on it way too fast and I should have waited to see how things would be.


I agree with sleepy. If you make up your mind to have the best possible time, in spite of the circumstances, I think the magic will find you. I was recently watching a Tim Tracker vlog where he was in search of a hot dog without having to go inside any restaurants in the MK. It rained, he didn't find his hot dog, but he rode on the carousel and found tables in little corners of the park to people watch and just enjoy being there. He mentioned his serotonin levels being raised by the experience. I was in such a good mood after watching that. 
I would keep planning, but not in the usual way. i would stay current and read reports and watch vlogs of people who are going during this time. 
I can't tell you how disappointed I have been, that after having record- breaking temperatures for over a month, this virus didn't go away like the flu! I held on to that belief for a long time. It feels like we are revising our expectations every day. I hope that the next few months leading up to your trip have more joy in them than fear.


----------



## TCRAIG

We were 27 days away from WDW but had to move to Oct because our littlest grand daughter is scheduled for surgery on 9/14...we’re still planning on going to HHI the weekend before so that will have to tide us over til then...and we’re also still keeping our December trip so far.  Other than the fact that we’re a couple of old farts - we’re really not in any high risk groups for Covid, and our daughter and SIL and 2 grands already had it.  We also plan on quarantining for 2+ weeks when we get back.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

bluecastle said:


> I agree with sleepy. If you make up your mind to have the best possible time, in spite of the circumstances, I think the magic will find you. I was recently watching a Tim Tracker vlog where he was in search of a hot dog without having to go inside any restaurants in the MK. It rained, he didn't find his hot dog, but he rode on the carousel and found tables in little corners of the park to people watch and just enjoy being there. He mentioned his serotonin levels being raised by the experience. I was in such a good mood after watching that.
> I would keep planning, but not in the usual way. i would stay current and read reports and watch vlogs of people who are going during this time.
> I can't tell you how disappointed I have been, that after having record- breaking temperatures for over a month, this virus didn't go away like the flu! I held on to that belief for a long time. It feels like we are revising our expectations every day. I hope that the next few months leading up to your trip have more joy in them than fear.


Thank you.  I think I have been watching each and every vlog there is lol.


----------



## jimmytammy

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hearing so many people talk about postponing their trip or not going for a long time really has me worried.  We are pretty much stuck and if we don't go in January we lose out on the money for the resort.  We still plan to go because of that but all of this has taken so much joy out of all of it.  When we booked the trip initially things seemed so much more optimistic for January.   We were supposed to be over the hump by then and things were supposed to be so much better.  Or so we thought.  I was so excited to be able to actually plan a trip after more than 6 years that I guess I jumped on it way too fast and I should have waited to see how things would be.


I feel like you should prepare for your trip, go and enjoy.  Each of us are in various boats on this thing.  You have committed via the resort, therefore, go, and do not let this thing beat you.  I am holding out hope that it all clears out and come March we can swing a trip.  If its still going on, then you will have the parks to yourselves.  Friends of ours just went to Epcot for the day, walked on too Frozen and Soarin.  I would say there is an upside to that


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> I feel like you should prepare for your trip, go and enjoy.  Each of us are in various boats on this thing.  You have committed via the resort, therefore, go, and do not let this thing beat you.  I am holding out hope that it all clears out and come March we can swing a trip.  If its still going on, then you will have the parks to yourselves.  Friends of ours just went to Epcot for the day, walked on too Frozen and Soarin.  I would say there is an upside to that


Thanks JT.  I go back and forth lol.  One day I'm like what the heck was I thinking and I regret it and the next day I'm like the heck with it we are going and we will have fun.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Just wanna say how awesome you guys are!!!!  I tend to be a worrier and I second guess myself a lot.  It is so great to have you guys to reassure me and lift me up when I need it.  I so appreciate your support.  Love my groupie family!


----------



## sleepydog25

Disney update. . .

I interviewed Saturday via FaceTime with two supervisors, and it seemed to go well. Meanwhile, I contact Marriott (they have 8 different resorts at HHI) about a safety-security position in the Sea Pines area of HHI. Today, I get an email from Marriott HR asking if I'd like a phone interview to which I replied "absolutely." An hour later, I get called and do a phone interview. Half an hour after that, HR calls me back to offer the position. I demur to check with *Luv* first. An hour after that, Disney HR calls to offer me the part-time custodial position I mentioned in a previous post! Decisions, decisions. 

I'm leaning toward one in particular, though I have given myself a 24-hr timeline to decide. Thoughts, Groupies?


----------



## TCRAIG

As far me - I’m still very excited to go!  Sure things will be different - but the flowers will be just as lovely, CMs just as amazing, travel buddy (yup, Ol Jerry) just as handsome - and now - with a hopefully slower pace - even more time to explore and appreciate the little things that make WDW so special..


----------



## TCRAIG

Congrats Sleepy!!!  It’s always great to be wanted!!


----------



## Starwind

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Thanks JT.  I go back and forth lol.  One day I'm like what the heck was I thinking and I regret it and the next day I'm like the heck with it we are going and we will have fun.



i don’t know how long your trip is for but even just relaxing with a resort only stay can be quite enjoyable. And if you’re willing to use Disney transportation you can also go visit other resorts (in some ways WL is good for that because you can take the boat to MK and then use the monorail or ferry or walk to get to the other MK resorts).


----------



## Starwind

sleepydog25 said:


> Disney update. . .
> 
> I interviewed Saturday via FaceTime with two supervisors, and it seemed to go well. Meanwhile, I contact Marriott (they have 8 different resorts at HHI) about a safety-security position in the Sea Pines area of HHI. Today, I get an email from Marriott HR asking if I'd like a phone interview to which I replied "absolutely." An hour later, I get called and do a phone interview. Half an hour after that, HR calls me back to offer the position. I demur to check with *Luv* first. An hour after that, Disney HR calls to offer me the part-time custodial position I mentioned in a previous post! Decisions, decisions.
> 
> I'm leaning toward one in particular, though I have given myself a 24-hr timeline to decide. Thoughts, Groupies?



congrats on both offers !

you could try the tried and true heads and tails flip the coin and see what you think of the result...

whatever your decision may it be the right one for you. And congrats again.


----------



## TCRAIG

There’s always The Magic 8 Ball!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Starwind said:


> i don’t know how long your trip is for but even just relaxing with a resort only stay can be quite enjoyable. And if you’re willing to use Disney transportation you can also go visit other resorts (in some ways WL is good for that because you can take the boat to MK and then use the monorail or ferry or walk to get to the other MK resorts).


We will be there a week.  Honestly I can't go and not go to the parks lol.  Plus I already have my tickets and reservations made.  I'm really not as worried about being in the parks as I am about just doing the travel.  Being in the airplane etc. is more of a worry.  I wish I was close enough to drive.  Thank you for the encouragement.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## twinklebug

.


sleepydog25 said:


> Disney update. . .
> 
> I interviewed Saturday via FaceTime with two supervisors, and it seemed to go well. Meanwhile, I contact Marriott (they have 8 different resorts at HHI) about a safety-security position in the Sea Pines area of HHI. Today, I get an email from Marriott HR asking if I'd like a phone interview to which I replied "absolutely." An hour later, I get called and do a phone interview. Half an hour after that, HR calls me back to offer the position. I demur to check with *Luv* first. An hour after that, Disney HR calls to offer me the part-time custodial position I mentioned in a previous post! Decisions, decisions.
> 
> I'm leaning toward one in particular, though I have given myself a 24-hr timeline to decide. Thoughts, Groupies?


Congratulations on both offers!

I know which I'd choose, but there's a lot more that goes into it than just the name of a company I admire and would die to have CM discounts with.
Consider the commute, the people, the daily grind. Which is more appealing? Then throw that all out the window and go with the one Luv picks


----------



## Corinne

Congrats Sleepy! Isn’t that always the way!?! It’s so nice to have options though! What are some of the pros and cons of each role? I


----------



## suse66

sleepydog25 said:


> Disney update. . .
> 
> I interviewed Saturday via FaceTime with two supervisors, and it seemed to go well. Meanwhile, I contact Marriott (they have 8 different resorts at HHI) about a safety-security position in the Sea Pines area of HHI. Today, I get an email from Marriott HR asking if I'd like a phone interview to which I replied "absolutely." An hour later, I get called and do a phone interview. Half an hour after that, HR calls me back to offer the position. I demur to check with *Luv* first. An hour after that, Disney HR calls to offer me the part-time custodial position I mentioned in a previous post! Decisions, decisions.
> 
> I'm leaning toward one in particular, though I have given myself a 24-hr timeline to decide. Thoughts, Groupies?


That's so exciting! Good luck with making the right choice for you!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

sleepydog25 said:


> Disney update. . .
> 
> I interviewed Saturday via FaceTime with two supervisors, and it seemed to go well. Meanwhile, I contact Marriott (they have 8 different resorts at HHI) about a safety-security position in the Sea Pines area of HHI. Today, I get an email from Marriott HR asking if I'd like a phone interview to which I replied "absolutely." An hour later, I get called and do a phone interview. Half an hour after that, HR calls me back to offer the position. I demur to check with *Luv* first. An hour after that, Disney HR calls to offer me the part-time custodial position I mentioned in a previous post! Decisions, decisions.
> 
> I'm leaning toward one in particular, though I have given myself a 24-hr timeline to decide. Thoughts, Groupies?


Congratulations!  Here is Tink with some moose dust to help you with your decision.


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> Congrats Sleepy! Isn’t that always the way!?! It’s so nice to have options though! What are some of the pros and cons of each role? I


Thanks again for the advice all! You're right, *Corinne*, it tends to be feast or famine, though it is nice to have choices. Pros and cons? Well, the security/safety position includes riding around in an air-conditioned car, wearing a cool Polo-style shirt with shorts or pants depending on the weather, and having the run of three resorts in Sea Pines. I'd be in the action, so to speak, in being able to meet guests, help in emergency circumstances, and pitch in with guest issues (which could also be a con). On the flip side, it's full-time, and while I don't mind that, I have gotten used to not working five days a week, and *Luv* would prefer I not be gone as much, either. Plus, I don't really know much about these Marriott resorts (their answer to DVC), nor how their members compare to DVCers. 

The Disney job is a bit more menial, but actually pays more per hour, though it would be part-time. . .which is not a bad thing. I know Disney, know DVC, know DHHIR. They are happy to work with me in terms of our moving timetable, too. Now, as everyone knows, the uniforms are not snazzy pretty much anywhere in Disney, so there's that. Then again, who needs/wants something nice to haul trash?    And, yes, DHHIR is closer to where we plan to move by 10 or so minutes based on typical traffic patterns.

I am giving myself until tomorrow to make a decision, as I am one to not make haste decisions. Should anyone have anything else to add, feel free to do so. And, thanks again, for being a wonderful family. 



twinklebug said:


> I know which I'd choose, but there's a lot more that goes into it than just the name of a company I admire and would die to have CM discounts with.
> Consider the commute, the people, the daily grind. Which is more appealing? Then throw that all out the window and go with the one Luv picks


This made me laugh out loud! All of it so true!


----------



## Corinne

I will add, working for Disney definitely has perks! I was a DS CM and we received amazing discounts including free theme park admission. Not sure what the perks are now, but I am confident they’re still pretty great. The only other thing I would say is your “relationship” with Disney will change, not a bad thing necessarily.  FT vs PT is quite a difference as well. So happy for you, such an exciting time!


----------



## bluecastle

Sleepy: I guess my 2 cents would focus on the part-time v full time. If this move is a semi-retirement, a full-time job seems antithetical to that. However, there is also the physical demands of the job. Full-time in a less physically demanding job v part-time in one that is more demanding. Only you know what you can handle. Good luck!!


----------



## Starwind

Sleepy, another consideration is benefits.  Not just what each job offers in terms of things like insurances, pension, discounts, etc.  But also any impacts there may be on current or future benefits you already receive [pension, social security, various insurances, etc] both by being employed in general as well as employed in either specific position [and its FT vs PT and its benefits etc etc].

Good luck


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I'm just wishing you the best in making your decision @sleepydog25 !


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

So I have expressed my concern a couple of times over going to the parks right now.  Well I watched a video last night that really makes me appreciate how Disney is doing things.  This guy was in a park in PA and they just weren't doing things like Disney.  No partitions between the lines at the rides and nothing on the ground telling you where to stand.  Nobody seemed to be distancing like I have seen in the Disney vlogs.  No way I would go to the park right now.  Disney though I feel much better about.  
Hey we haven't done a question for a while so I have one for you all.
*What is the most obscure event or ride that you remember that others may not?*
For me it is the Holly Jolly Christmas party that they used to have at the Contemporary.  We loved it!  Nice dinner and a show all around you filled with Christmas music.  I wish they still did it.


----------



## Granny

*Sleepy*...as always, the Groupies are providing some sound advice for you in your decision.   I would tend to think of the job decision in terms of which one fits better in your ideas of what you want to do with your life in Hilton Head.   Part of that might be working full time vs part time.  Part of that might be the benefits, though I think you have stated that your main goal in a job is to give you something to do.

I like the flexibility of part-time which is what I did the last year prior to my full retirement.  So I'd probably be leaning that way especially since it is Disney.  And Disney rewards seniority for Cast Members by giving them the opportunity to move to more coveted jobs as they gain years of service.  So you don't have to feel that you are locking yourself in to anything permanent.

But Sea Pines is a beautiful resort, and if you golf you simply cannot beat Harbour Town which is a great golf course that you probably could play for a big discount or free. 

As @*Corinne* indicated, you will definitely end up with a bit of a different relationship with Disney if you are an employee.  It's unavoidable that you will have an association that would potentially include some "unmagical" corporate policies, procedures or fellow employees.  But the best part is that you are in a position that you don't "need" the job, which can really help out the mental calmness on a daily basis.

The best part of the decision is that you really can't go far wrong.  Positions at various resorts, including Disney, will continue to become available in the normal course of business.  So it's not like you would be burning any bridges no matter which offer you accept.

My final piece of advice is to think of this decision similar to the process you went through with buying DVC.  You don't buy DVC to handle this year's vacation accommodations, or even the next couple of years.  It's more about filling long term wants and needs.  So see which job in your mind fits best in this next phase of your life.  And which one will put you closer to whatever ideal situation is in your mind for your retirement.

Good luck!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Is anybody else getting an image of Sleepy achieving Ranger Stan or Art (Beach Club) type status at HHI?  "Where's the CM who is so friendly, enthusiastic and knowledgeable about HHI and Disney?"


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy, I know its your decision, and you need to do whats best for you.   For me, if I was in this position, Im thinking retirement or semi at the least, Disney would be my choice.  PT vs FT, PT it is, money is better, hmmm.  Benefits maybe the weighing factor?  Free WDW tickets, nice.  Being able to re apply(and I too can see you in a Rangerish type position in the future).  Speaking of, Stan loved his job as a PTimer.  Just sayin


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Is anybody else getting an image of Sleepy achieving Ranger Stan or Art (Beach Club) type status at HHI?  "Where's the CM who is so friendly, enthusiastic and knowledgeable about HHI and Disney?"





jimmytammy said:


> Sleepy, I know its your decision, and you need to do whats best for you.   For me, if I was in this position, Im thinking retirement or semi at the least, Disney would be my choice.  PT vs FT, PT it is, money is better, hmmm.  Benefits maybe the weighing factor?  Free WDW tickets, nice.  Being able to re apply(and I too can see you in a Rangerish type position in the future).  Speaking of, Stan loved his job as a PTimer.  Just sayin





Granny said:


> *Sleepy*...as always, the Groupies are providing some sound advice for you in your decision.   I would tend to think of the job decision in terms of which one fits better in your ideas of what you want to do with your life in Hilton Head.   Part of that might be working full time vs part time.  Part of that might be the benefits, though I think you have stated that your main goal in a job is to give you something to do.
> 
> I like the flexibility of part-time which is what I did the last year prior to my full retirement.  So I'd probably be leaning that way especially since it is Disney.  And Disney rewards seniority for Cast Members by giving them the opportunity to move to more coveted jobs as they gain years of service.  So you don't have to feel that you are locking yourself in to anything permanent.
> 
> But Sea Pines is a beautiful resort, and if you golf you simply cannot beat Harbour Town which is a great golf course that you probably could play for a big discount or free.
> 
> As @*Corinne* indicated, you will definitely end up with a bit of a different relationship with Disney if you are an employee.  It's unavoidable that you will have an association that would potentially include some "unmagical" corporate policies, procedures or fellow employees.  But the best part is that you are in a position that you don't "need" the job, which can really help out the mental calmness on a daily basis.
> 
> The best part of the decision is that you really can't go far wrong.  Positions at various resorts, including Disney, will continue to become available in the normal course of business.  So it's not like you would be burning any bridges no matter which offer you accept.
> 
> My final piece of advice is to think of this decision similar to the process you went through with buying DVC.  You don't buy DVC to handle this year's vacation accommodations, or even the next couple of years.  It's more about filling long term wants and needs.  So see which job in your mind fits best in this next phase of your life.  And which one will put you closer to whatever ideal situation is in your mind for your retirement.
> 
> Good luck!


Wow. Just wow. The support from the Groupies is amazing. . .puts a tear or two in my eye, gotta say. I know many others commented, as well, and I'm just as appreciative of those words of support and encouragement, too. This, THIS, is why I love being a part of the Groupies. Good news, bad news, and all areas in between? Groupies are there to share, commiserate, cheer, and offer support. Thanks is hardly a good enough word, but I'll say it anyway: thank you. 

And, duh, I accepted the Disney offer yesterday. It wasn't too hard of a decision, really. The three comments above really hit on the reasons why I did. First, well, it's Disney. Yes, I will also see the warts part of the operation. After 21 years in the military, I saw plenty of those and same with teaching. I don't expect them to be perfect, but I do see what the team there has done over the years--become the best group of CMs anywhere, and now I hope to add my positivity. Second, yeah, that whole PT vs FT was a big deal. I AM supposed to be semi-retired, after all. At least, that's what *Luv* keeps telling me. I have a lot of interests that don't involve working FT: biking, fishing, gardening, and acting to name a few. Hard to enjoy those when you're working FT. Third, as many noted, if I love it there and want to move up to FT, I suspect the opportunity will be there, certainly at some other resort like Marriott (this was the second time I'd been offered a position with them, the first time the timing wasn't good for them). As for benefits, that aspect was minor in the overall scheme. I don't know what perks/discounts PT work gets through Disney (maybe none for all I know), but anything will be great, and I don't need the healthcare aspect given my background. I'm fortunate. Last, I don't know that there is a Ranger Stan type position there, but if there is, I'm putting the person on notice now.  As I've related on here before, I always thought that would be a great position and, in fact, *JT *and I have talked about doing it as a tag team down the road. Well, *JT*, looks as though you can pursue that position on your own now unless you wanna come to HHI when you retire. 

Anyway, I agreed to the position yesterday, and they are happy to work with me and the timing of our move to HHI. No "get down here as soon as you can" but rather a "you get moved and once you're here, we'll begin your onboarding." Good first impression. Okay, folks, back to the normally scheduled programming. . .
P.S. I did a small update on Page 1.


----------



## bobbiwoz

^WOW!  Congratulations!!


----------



## Granny

*Sleepy*...thanks for updating us with your decision.  I think it's awesome that you will be an official Disney Cast Member.  And I think it is even better that you are able to achieve that status at a non-WDW resort.  That keeps WDW still a "magical" location for you and Luv.  

I agree with the others that you may become an icon at the resort as they see what you have to offer in terms of knowledge, friendliness and reliability.  I think somewhere down the road we'll have to schedule a Groupie meet at DHHIR to see our own "Sleepy the Greeter".


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Congratulations Sleepy!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Congrats Sleepy!



Granny said:


> I think somewhere down the road we'll have to schedule a Groupie meet at DHHIR to see our own "Sleepy the Greeter".



It is on my list to visit as it's the only Classic resort we haven't stayed at.  Just sayin'.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Congrats Sleepy!
> 
> 
> 
> It is on my list to visit as it's the only Classic resort we haven't stayed at.  Just sayin'.


I may know someone who can show you around! It's a wonderful resort with a hard-to-find-anymore, laid back vibe. It's what vacations used to be like.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> *What is the most obscure event or ride that you remember that others may not?*
> For me it is the Holly Jolly Christmas party that they used to have at the Contemporary.  We loved it!  Nice dinner and a show all around you filled with Christmas music.  I wish they still did it.



That sounds like a lot of fun!  I'd go!    

For myself I've been thinking - been going to Disney so long now that there are several things I remember that others wouldn't have even had a chance at so not exactly obscure but gone.  There is one absolutely obscure event I attended.   The opening event for WOC of DCA.  They had all these crazy dancing tall figures created just for use that one night.  Since it was all new I thought it was going to be a nightly part of the show but nope.   

The rather brief Rocket Rods at DL is the thing I'm sad about missing.  They were testing while we were there on a visit and by the time I finally made it back to DL it was already rusting and rotting away.   


WAIT - new #1.  I saw the pink cake castle live and in person.


----------



## Corinne

Sleepy, I am soooo happy for you!


----------



## jimmytammy

Awesome news Sleepy!!  All the more reason now to make DHHI resort a must do!!  I like the idea of a Groupie meet there


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> That sounds like a lot of fun!  I'd go!
> 
> For myself I've been thinking - been going to Disney so long now that there are several things I remember that others wouldn't have even had a chance at so not exactly obscure but gone.  There is one absolutely obscure event I attended.   The opening event for WOC of DCA.  They had all these crazy dancing tall figures created just for use that one night.  Since it was all new I thought it was going to be a nightly part of the show but nope.
> 
> The rather brief Rocket Rods at DL is the thing I'm sad about missing.  They were testing while we were there on a visit and by the time I finally made it back to DL it was already rusting and rotting away.
> 
> 
> WAIT - new #1.  I saw the pink cake castle live and in person.


I saw the pink cake castle too!  LOL  I have to check out what the Rocket Rods were.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Oh Kat I just checked.  I forgot the Rocket Rods were what killed the people mover at DL.  What a waste.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Oh Kat I just checked.  I forgot the Rocket Rods were what killed the people mover at DL.  What a waste.



Yeah, I wish they had revived the People mover once they got rid of the Rocket Rods.


----------



## TCRAIG

Groupies meetup at HHI - Count us in!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> *Sleepy*...thanks for updating us with your decision.  I think it's awesome that you will be an official Disney Cast Member.  And I think it is even better that you are able to achieve that status at a non-WDW resort.  That keeps WDW still a "magical" location for you and Luv.
> 
> I agree with the others that you may become an icon at the resort as they see what you have to offer in terms of knowledge, friendliness and reliability.  I think somewhere down the road we'll have to schedule a Groupie meet at DHHIR to see our own "Sleepy the Greeter".





jimmytammy said:


> Awesome news Sleepy!!  All the more reason now to make DHHI resort a must do!!  I like the idea of a Groupie meet there





TCRAIG said:


> Groupies meetup at HHI - Count us in!


Sounds like a plan! I know just the place to meet!!

*What is the most obscure event or ride that you remember that others may not?*
Not really obscure but it may not be well known if you've not been to DL: Storybook Land. Love the miniature houses, castles,  and foliage. I used to ride it back in the day when I was stationed in southern CA. Night time was always the best--very romantic.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Sounds like a plan! I know just the place to meet!!
> 
> *What is the most obscure event or ride that you remember that others may not?*
> Not really obscure but it may not be well known if you've not been to DL: Storybook Land. Love the miniature houses, castles,  and foliage. I used to ride it back in the day when I was stationed in southern CA. Night time was always the best--very romantic.



A favorite of mine too!  I don't always ride it because the wait can get long at times.   The childhood anxiousness of floating into Monstro still pops up just a little every time.


----------



## twinklebug

Congratulations on the job Pat, I think you made a wise decision.



sleepydog25 said:


> *What is the most obscure event or ride that you remember that others may not?*
> Not really obscure but it may not be well known if you've not been to DL: Storybook Land. Love the miniature houses, castles,  and foliage. I used to ride it back in the day when I was stationed in southern CA. Night time was always the best--very romantic.


If You Had Wings (aka Dream flight in its final years). I loved this ride, the ending scene where it gave us the illusion of speeding up would make my belly do happy flops as I called them. We can still see a toned down version of this today in Buzz Lightyear's Space Ranger Spin, but it's not as exhilarating. I must have ridden it 100 times as it was free (sponsored) verses all the others we needed our tickets for. I still recall the first visit after Disney implemented general admission in lieu of ride tickets. It was amazing and a bit overwhelming that we could go on anything we wanted to without hitting up the ticket booth over and over again.

Fun fact: Disney used the same ride path for Buzz as the original If you had wings.


----------



## jimmytammy

The most obscure event or ride missed?

For me its Illuminations.  I know a lot of folks liked it but it seemed just as easy for folks not liking it.  Its the thing that hooked me my 1st time in the parks.  We had run hard or 1st full day in Orlando, went to Seaworld and already had enough days in tickets to go ahead to WDW.  So instead of hitting the room after 2 long days, we hit Epcot.  I was tired, ready for bed and we are standing around for an hour(learned my lesson)waiting for fireworks.  I whispered to T, "why are we waiting for fireworks, we can see this at home on July4th and Halloween", then the man started talking, the lights went dim, at the fire blew out, and the music cranked up, and I was hooked!

Looks like the next show will be a good one, but Illuminations will always be #1 in my book


----------



## bobbiwoz

What is the most obscure event or ride that you remember that others may not?

There was a train in Fort Wilderness.
The lawnmower that the tree grew around again in Fort Wilderness!

Yes to a Groupies Meet in HHI!!  Great idea!!


----------



## TinkHappy

Congratulations, Sleepy!!! What an exciting time!


----------



## bluecastle

Congratulations, Sleepy! As a retired person, I was definitely leaning toward the part-time option. 

I'm having trouble with the obscure event/attraction question. I think I have to say that the original Image Works is mine. We spent so much time there in the 90's. I loved hanging out in the music room, trying to compose interesting combinations of the different instruments and phrases. I would still be in there long after families did their thing and left. My daughter loved the large pin table and the conducting stations. I am so glad we have some video of our time there. The funniest moment was when my daughter and I got to act in front of the green screen, coached by Dreamfinder. My husband recorded it so on the video you can see us in the western themed movie, standing at the bar and running on the top of a moving train and catching the bad guy. Definitely a unique and memorable experience.


----------



## TCRAIG

I think my favorite obscure Disney memory of what is no longer there is the Old Timey Photo Shop On Main Street...you’d go in and put on costumes and they would take your picture.  We had one made on our honeymoon and then again 7 years later with our daughter...and Jerry and I both ended up wearing the same costumes as we did in our honeymoon.


----------



## Corinne

I loved the flower carts and bench in front of the Emporium as you headed down Main Street. Hubby and I have a few pictures sitting in the bench there.


----------



## Lakegirl

Congrats Sleepy! I am playing catch up and as I was reading my exact thoughts were “that’s a no brainer...Disney of course!”.  So very happy for you and your new adventure!


----------



## sleepydog25

*This just in:* Guess who _else_ has a second, FaceTime interview with DHHIR tomorrow morning? You get three guesses, and the first two don't count. We shall see what happens. . .


----------



## bobbiwoz

How wonderful is that??  It’s very wonderful!


----------



## twokats

Sleepy, so happy for you.  Hope all works well.


----------



## DVC Jen

@sleepydog25 Congratulations.  I am SOOO happy for you.  

*What is the most obscure event or ride that you remember that others may not?* 

For me it would have to be the House of the Future that used to be at DL.  We lived within walking distance of DL for a few years in the mid 80's. Went often. It always cracked me up walking through that attraction.  Wasn't long before they closed it though.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Marshmallow Marsh at Fort Wilderness.  Did it with our sons in the ‘80’s.  Don’t know if they still do it.  Ride a long canoe along the canal to a spot on the lake.  Maybe see fireworks?


----------



## thoma2j2

Is the jogging trail that connects to Fort Wilderness permanently closed?


----------



## sleepydog25

thoma2j2 said:


> Is the jogging trail that connects to Fort Wilderness permanently closed?


Yes. Well, at least until further notice. They started building Reflections and shut it down. They have stopped work on Reflections and, in fact, it may be dead. However, to my knowledge they have not opened up the path yet.


----------



## TCRAIG

Can’t wait to visit Disney HHI Resort - or as  we will now call it - “Sleepy’s Place”


----------



## suse66

sleepydog25 said:


> Anyway, I agreed to the position yesterday, and they are happy to work with me and the timing of our move to HHI. No "get down here as soon as you can" but rather a "you get moved and once you're here, we'll begin your onboarding." Good first impression. Okay, folks, back to the normally scheduled programming. . .
> P.S. I did a small update on Page 1.


Congratulations! Sounds like a perfect fit! I just booked March Break at DHHIR so perhaps will get a chance to say hello.


----------



## andy_dangg

We arrived at VWL today and I must say, y’all were right on the *feel* of this resort...the scent, music, and theming is just amazing. Sitting in the hot tub looking at the lit lodge was just magical. Really looking forward to our resort day


----------



## sleepydog25

suse66 said:


> Congratulations! Sounds like a perfect fit! I just booked March Break at DHHIR so perhaps will get a chance to say hello.


Sounds wonderful! HHI is such a lovely place. Just look for a guy with New Orleans on his name tag.   


andy_dangg said:


> We arrived at VWL today and I must say, y’all were right on the *feel* of this resort...the scent, music, and theming is just amazing. Sitting in the hot tub looking at the lit lodge was just magical. Really looking forward to our resort day


I'm envious! And I'm very happy you've found the Lodge vibe to your liking. For us, there is no more magical place to be while at WDW. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## jimmytammy

andy_dangg said:


> We arrived at VWL today and I must say, y’all were right on the *feel* of this resort...the scent, music, and theming is just amazing. Sitting in the hot tub looking at the lit lodge was just magical. Really looking forward to our resort day


Andy, Glad you are finding we didn't exaggerate it.  It really is a special place!


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> *This just in:* Guess who _else_ has a second, FaceTime interview with DHHIR tomorrow morning? You get three guesses, and the first two don't count. We shall see what happens. . .


Luv, Luv or final guess...Luv


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

andy_dangg said:


> We arrived at VWL today and I must say, y’all were right on the *feel* of this resort...the scent, music, and theming is just amazing. Sitting in the hot tub looking at the lit lodge was just magical. Really looking forward to our resort day


Glad you are enjoying so far.  Keep all of us up to date.  We are living it through you right now.  LOL


----------



## andy_dangg

sleepydog25 said:


> Sounds wonderful! HHI is such a lovely place. Just look for a guy with New Orleans on his name tag.
> I'm envious! And I'm very happy you've found the Lodge vibe to your liking. For us, there is no more magical place to be while at WDW. Enjoy your stay!





jimmytammy said:


> Andy, Glad you are finding we didn't exaggerate it.  It really is a special place!





Disney loving Iowan said:


> Glad you are enjoying so far.  Keep all of us up to date.  We are living it through you right now.  LOL


Thanks guys! We’re at DHS now and we’re going to go to Disney Springs after we’re done, but I’m looking forward to an evening at the resort  tonight. We don’t have park reservations for tomorrow, so we’re just going to relax at the lodge and explore (after breakfast at Poly). Most likely doing a dinner at Geyser Point!


----------



## Lakegirl

Enjoy your stay!


----------



## jimmytammy

andy_dangg said:


> Thanks guys! We’re at DHS now and we’re going to go to Disney Springs after we’re done, but I’m looking forward to an evening at the resort  tonight. We don’t have park reservations for tomorrow, so we’re just going to relax at the lodge and explore (after breakfast at Poly). Most likely doing a dinner at Geyser Point!


How are the parks?  Are you managing ok with the masks?


----------



## andy_dangg

jimmytammy said:


> How are the parks?  Are you managing ok with the masks?


We’ve done Epcot and DHS so far and they’ve been great! I visited both of those parks last month and Epcot definitely was busier than the first time I went, but never felt packed. I don’t really mind masks in the parks all too much. We’re doing MK tomorrow then Animal Kingdom Thursday.


----------



## jimmytammy

andy_dangg said:


> We’ve done Epcot and DHS so far and they’ve been great! I visited both of those parks last month and Epcot definitely was busier than the first time I went, but never felt packed. I don’t really mind masks in the parks all too much. We’re doing MK tomorrow then Animal Kingdom Thursday.


Sounds good!  Y'all keep on having fun.  We are living vicariously through you right now


----------



## bobbiwoz

I am happy to read about visiting the parks.  We are not ready to go yet.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bobbiwoz said:


> I am happy to read about visiting the parks.  We are not ready to go yet.



I'm actually ready to go but I'm not ready for the cross county travel to do it.    It's the only reason I tend to think it'll be 2021 before there's a visit and I'm not certain when that might actually be.


----------



## bobbiwoz

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm actually ready to go but I'm not ready for the cross county travel to do it.    It's the only reason I tend to think it'll be 2021 before there's a visit and I'm not certain when that might actually be.


We expect to drive in December, and if the first trip goes well, we will be back for NYE.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm actually ready to go but I'm not ready for the cross county travel to do it.    It's the only reason I tend to think it'll be 2021 before there's a visit and I'm not certain when that might actually be.


I'm not crazy about the cross country travel part either.  On our trip out we got a flight that makes one stop but we don't have to change planes and on the way back it is non stop.  Hoping that will be less exposure to too many people.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I'm not crazy about the cross country travel part either.  On our trip out we got a flight that makes one stop but we don't have to change planes and on the way back it is non stop.  Hoping that will be less exposure to too many people.



I just put in for directions to the Lodge - 41 hours drive time and I'd be there!


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I just put in for directions to the Lodge - 41 hours drive time and I'd be there!


Meh. Could be worse. Wasn't there a couple who drove down to WL from Alaska in an RV recently? ("Recently" as in within the past couple of years.)

And then there's me... I need to get up and walk about every hour or my feet cramp up. Flying 2.5 to 3 hours is pushing my limits for staying still.

One of our neighbors had a mini motorhome parked across the street from us for 24 hours. We thought at first they had company in from out of town, then as they loaded up with people and backpacks it became apparent they were taking a road trip to avoid the airports. My bet is they were Disney bound.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I just put in for directions to the Lodge - 41 hours drive time and I'd be there!


If you went the same time as us we could drive together lol


----------



## Lakegirl

We are going ahead with our wedding, not how planned, where we planned or even the date we planned but doing it.  Very small 30 people.  We are thinking of doing Disney for our honeymoon now.  We are 30 days out and with everybody saying how clean it is,  and I have no desire to go anywhere else.  We might do a short 3 night 4 day trip.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> If you went the same time as us we could drive together lol



Road trip to WallyWorld!  (or maybe not quite that eventful!  haha)


----------



## andy_dangg

y’all...the music on the buses back to WL is so soothing!


----------



## sleepydog25

andy_dangg said:


> y’all...the music on the buses back to WL is so soothing!


Morning, Groupies! 
I don't know if they're still in place, *andy*, but one of my favorite things to do (and others on here) is to sit in the rockers outside of the VWL building with a favored beverage and just watch, listen, relax. Even during the busiest of times, it's a calming respite, so I can imagine it would be an even more rewarding experience with the reduced capacity at the resort. Keep the reports coming!

@Lakegirl If you can swing a trip to Disney for your honeymoon, I say go for it! What a wonderful way to celebrate, and you'll have those marvelous memories to go with your lovely wedding. Congrats and enjoy your planning!


----------



## andy_dangg

sleepydog25 said:


> Morning, Groupies!
> I don't know if they're still in place, *andy*, but one of my favorite things to do (and others on here) is to sit in the rockers outside of the VWL building with a favored beverage and just watch, listen, relax. Even during the busiest of times, it's a calming respite, so I can imagine it would be an even more rewarding experience with the reduced capacity at the resort. Keep the reports coming!
> 
> @Lakegirl If you can swing a trip to Disney for your honeymoon, I say go for it! What a wonderful way to celebrate, and you'll have those marvelous memories to go with your lovely wedding. Congrats and enjoy your planning!


Indeed, those rocking chairs are lovely. My personal favorite place to sit has been the couches in the lobby of VWL, the smell in there is amazing (bought the oil from Disney Springs yesterday) and the vibe is perfect. I also love the chairs in front of the fireplace in the little reading room off the VWL lobby but it always seems like someone is sitting there...

The crowd levels at the resort have been perfect. We’ve never had to wait for an elevator (unlike Boardwalk in July) and the pools have also been easy to distance (also unlike BW). I love the Boulder Ridge pool, so quiet and relaxing! The main pool is fun also. It’s the perfect in between crowd level where it’s low enough to feel quiet and relaxing but there are enough guests that the resort still feels alive. We went to Grand Floridian when we were riding around the monorail loop a few days ago and it was a little too quiet. We also now think that WL is the best themed of the MK resorts.

Sadly, we are checking out today, after 4 nights of fun! Hoping to squeeze in a little more time at the resort tonight after Animal Kingdom before driving home. My boyfriend surprised me with one of the prints of some artwork of the lodge from the gift shop here and I can’t wait to hang it at home. WL is such a special resort and I will stay here again in a heartbeat—the feel I get here is only matched by my other favorite resort, POR!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

andy_dangg said:


> Indeed, those rocking chairs are lovely. My personal favorite place to sit has been the couches in the lobby of VWL, the smell in there is amazing (bought the oil from Disney Springs yesterday) and the vibe is perfect. I also love the chairs in front of the fireplace in the little reading room off the VWL lobby but it always seems like someone is sitting there...
> 
> The crowd levels at the resort have been perfect. We’ve never had to wait for an elevator (unlike Boardwalk in July) and the pools have also been easy to distance (also unlike BW). I love the Boulder Ridge pool, so quiet and relaxing! The main pool is fun also. It’s the perfect in between crowd level where it’s low enough to feel quiet and relaxing but there are enough guests that the resort still feels alive. We went to Grand Floridian when we were riding around the monorail loop a few days ago and it was a little too quiet. We also now think that WL is the best themed of the MK resorts.
> 
> Sadly, we are checking out today, after 4 nights of fun! Hoping to squeeze in a little more time at the resort tonight after Animal Kingdom before driving home. My boyfriend surprised me with one of the prints of some artwork of the lodge from the gift shop here and I can’t wait to hang it at home. WL is such a special resort and I will stay here again in a heartbeat—the feel I get here is only matched by my other favorite resort, POR!


So glad you have enjoyed your stay!


----------



## Lakegirl

sleepydog25 said:


> Morning, Groupies!
> I don't know if they're still in place, *andy*, but one of my favorite things to do (and others on here) is to sit in the rockers outside of the VWL building with a favored beverage and just watch, listen, relax. Even during the busiest of times, it's a calming respite, so I can imagine it would be an even more rewarding experience with the reduced capacity at the resort. Keep the reports coming!
> 
> @Lakegirl If you can swing a trip to Disney for your honeymoon, I say go for it! What a wonderful way to celebrate, and you'll have those marvelous memories to go with your lovely wedding. Congrats and enjoy your planning!


Thanks so much Sleepy!!


----------



## bluecastle

andy_dangg said:


> Indeed, those rocking chairs are lovely. My personal favorite place to sit has been the couches in the lobby of VWL, the smell in there is amazing (bought the oil from Disney Springs yesterday) and the vibe is perfect. I also love the chairs in front of the fireplace in the little reading room off the VWL lobby but it always seems like someone is sitting there...
> 
> The crowd levels at the resort have been perfect. We’ve never had to wait for an elevator (unlike Boardwalk in July) and the pools have also been easy to distance (also unlike BW). I love the Boulder Ridge pool, so quiet and relaxing! The main pool is fun also. It’s the perfect in between crowd level where it’s low enough to feel quiet and relaxing but there are enough guests that the resort still feels alive. We went to Grand Floridian when we were riding around the monorail loop a few days ago and it was a little too quiet. We also now think that WL is the best themed of the MK resorts.
> 
> Sadly, we are checking out today, after 4 nights of fun! Hoping to squeeze in a little more time at the resort tonight after Animal Kingdom before driving home. My boyfriend surprised me with one of the prints of some artwork of the lodge from the gift shop here and I can’t wait to hang it at home. WL is such a special resort and I will stay here again in a heartbeat—the feel I get here is only matched by my other favorite resort, POR!


Thanks for posting! I always enjoy reading about someone discovering a new-found love for the lodge and desire to return. So glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Lakegirl said:


> We are going ahead with our wedding, not how planned, where we planned or even the date we planned but doing it.  Very small 30 people.  We are thinking of doing Disney for our honeymoon now.  We are 30 days out and with everybody saying how clean it is,  and I have no desire to go anywhere else.  We might do a short 3 night 4 day trip.


I really hope a Disney honeymoon works out for you.


----------



## Lakegirl

bobbiwoz said:


> I really hope a Disney honeymoon works out for you.


Thank you very much!!


----------



## jimmytammy

We are at Beech Mt. NC until
Sept 6 
The above picture is a view from our porch
Casey and I went disc golfing down Beech Mt yesterday
I have skiied down it many times since I was 13 but never walked down it!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny help!!
Looks like We are rolling down the Mt


----------



## TCRAIG

Jimmy, I heard people were head over heels  in love with Beech Mt - but I think you may have taken that too far!


----------



## Granny

*Jimmy*...I love the view of the mountains from your porch!  Reminds me of my days spent in the Shenandoah Valley of the Blue Ridge mountains!


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for turning us right side up Granny


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> Granny help!!
> Looks like We are rolling down the Mt


I like the pic of you and Casey upside down, Granny keep it that way! 
oh bummer, I was too late! Hahahahaha


----------



## Corinne

andy_dangg said:


> Sadly, we are checking out today, after 4 nights of fun! Hoping to squeeze in a little more time at the resort tonight after Animal Kingdom before driving home. My boyfriend surprised me with one of the prints of some artwork of the lodge from the gift shop here and I can’t wait to hang it at home. WL is such a special resort and I will stay here again in a heartbeat—the feel I get here is only matched by my other favorite resort, POR!



Sounds like a lovely surprise and a sweet boyfriend! It’s always great to take a piece of the resorts/parks home with you! Glad your trip was great!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Sadly, we cancelled a Big Meadows (Shenandoah NP) stay for September, but we will TRY to attach a night or two to our HHI trip which we HOPE, will happen in October.

However, Monarch Butterflies gather in Cape May on their way to their winter homes.  We are enjoying them here, with lots of sightings.  Today when I was weeding, for instance!


----------



## Corinne

Beautiful Bobbi!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Corinne said:


> Beautiful Bobbi!


Thank you...we do grow milkweed, but they also like zinnias!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Ok stupid question that I should know.  What rooms are considered CCV?  Are those the ones in the Lodge?  What are the cabins considered?


----------



## Granny

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Ok stupid question that I should know.  What rooms are considered CCV?  Are those the ones in the Lodge?  What are the cabins considered?




Yes, the CCV villas are all in the south wing of the Lodge...the same side of the Lodge as the front desk and Mercantile.  They comprise pretty much 50% of the rooms at the Lodge now.  The CCV rooms overlook either the main pool courtyard or the quiet pool/BRV. 

The cabins are part of CCV as well.


----------



## jimmytammy

DLI
No question is stupid 
CCV is located on the wing off the main lobby nearest the merchantile area.  Here is where my knowledge goes south, the cabins are named copper creek cabins I think


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> Yes, the CCV villas are all in the south wing of the Lodge...the same side of the Lodge as the front desk and Mercantile.  They comprise pretty much 50% of the rooms at the Lodge now.  The CCV rooms overlook either the main pool courtyard or the quiet pool/BRV.
> 
> The cabins are part of CCV as well.


Thank you Granny.


----------



## twinklebug

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Ok stupid question that I should know.  What rooms are considered CCV?  Are those the ones in the Lodge?  What are the cabins considered?


Yes, CCV includes the villas inside the main lodge as well as the cabins.

Edit... not sure why the site didn't show me you had answers already. Well, better too many than none.


----------



## Corinne

bobbiwoz said:


> Thank you...we do grow milkweed, but they also like zinnias!


Yes, they sure do, we have some butterflies in our garden as well, and the zinnias definitely attract them


----------



## jimmytammy

seeing lots of deer, rabbits and this moma bear and her 3 cubs 2 doors down from
Our place after dinner


----------



## bobbiwoz

^THAT’S a whole new level of Nature watching!!


----------



## yaksack

jimmytammy said:


> View attachment 522855View attachment 522856
> seeing lots of deer, rabbits and this moma bear and her 3 cubs 2 doors down from
> Our place after dinner




Where did you take the picture?


----------



## Granny

yaksack said:


> Where did you take the picture?



Pretty sure *Jimmy *said that he was at Beech Mountain, North Carolina.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Granny said:


> Pretty sure *Jimmy *said that he was at Beech Mountain, North Carolina.


Yes, and I was curious because they mentioned skiing, and its a ski resort in winter.  Never thought of skiing in NC,


----------



## TCRAIG

bobbiwoz said:


> Yes, and I was curious because they mentioned skiing, and its a ski resort in winter.  Never thought of skiing in NC,


There’s skiing but not on par with northern East Coast states like Vermont


----------



## jimmytammy

yaksack said:


> Where did you take the picture?





Granny said:


> Pretty sure *Jimmy *said that he was at Beech Mountain, North Carolina.





bobbiwoz said:


> Yes, and I was curious because they mentioned skiing, and its a ski resort in winter.  Never thought of skiing in NC,


Granny is right, we are at Beech Mt NC
They have skiing as primary business, biking and disc golf secondary.
*Edited:* Beech is the highest Incorporated Town in the Eastern US at 5506'  
*Edited:* MT Mitchell in Asheville NC is the highest peak in Eastern US at 6684'


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Granny is right, we are at Beech Mt NC
> They have skiing as primary business, biking and disc golf secondary.
> Beech is the 3rd highest point in the eastern US at 5506’ above sea level
> MT Mitchell in Asheville NC is 1st and Grandfather Mt which is about 15 minutes away from here is 2nd



3rd highest point in the eastern US, eh?  Our _house_ is at 5400 ft or so.  Would that get us 4th?


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> 3rd highest point in the eastern US, eh?  Our _house_ is at 5400 ft or so.  Would that get us 4th?


It should be close  
I retract my statement about Beech, it is the highest Incorported Town in the Eastern US.  I should really pay attention better as I read.   I know one thing, when driving these roads I draw up a bit.  No guard rails in places there should be makes me 

I love visiting, but to live in place like this, no way!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

So we made a little adjustment to our trip in January.  We added a day at the front and booked CSR but I was just not wanting to change resorts after just one night.  Unless it was to stay at WL.  We contacted the person we bought the points from but sadly she didn't have VWL available.  Sad.  So we just changed it to another day at BWV and now we won't have to change resorts.


----------



## bluecastle

DLI: sorry you couldn't get VWL, but glad you don't have to change resorts. In 30 years of staying on property we have never done a split stay. One time we stayed at an All Stars on our arrival night because we got in very late. But then they delivered our luggage to Ft.  Wilderness by mistake! (WL was pretty new at the time) We love to completely unpack when we arrive and settle in to our home.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

bluecastle said:


> DLI: sorry you couldn't get VWL, but glad you don't have to change resorts. In 30 years of staying on property we have never done a split stay. One time we stayed at an All Stars on our arrival night because we got in very late. But then they delivered our luggage to Ft.  Wilderness by mistake! (WL was pretty new at the time) We love to completely unpack when we arrive and settle in to our home.


Yes we like to unpack also.  I have done maybe 3 split stays.  I think it's ok if you have at least a 10 day stay but it's a lot of work for like a week.


----------



## jimmytammy

views from our porch at Beech Mt this morning


----------



## sleepydog25

Morning, Groupies! No real news to report here. Still packing; walls are bare; most non-essentials are boxed. If all goes according to plan, we'll be in SC to stay within a couple of weeks. Hard to imagine at this point.

We have no Disney news of note, either. We're not planning any trips in the near future given our upcoming major change of geography. Our next trip will likely be well into 2021 or even 2022 at this point. Until then, we'll live vicariously through those of you who do brave WDW or DL (when it opens).


----------



## sleepydog25

No real activity on here since yesterday morning, so I'll post a picture. This is the back yard of where we hope to call home in about two weeks. . .meanwhile, stay safe, Groupies!


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> No real activity on here since yesterday morning, so I'll post a picture. This is the back yard of where we hope to call home in about two weeks. . .meanwhile, stay safe, Groupies!



*Sleepy.*..your new back yard looks very peaceful and inviting. Pretty sure I can imagine you and Luv with a cup of coffee hanging out in those chairs by the water. Or possibly an adult beverage in the evenings. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Corinne

Sleepy I concur with Granny! Looks like a beautiful and peaceful place!


----------



## Corinne

I have had an insanely busy week, and I am so grateful our CFO told the finance team to take tomorrow off and enjoy an extra long weekend!

I have been trying to find a spot for a little getaway for our 35th anniversary, but nothing is coming together. We would have been celebrating at WDW/Sarasota, but stupid COVID had other plans. We were scheduled to fly to MCO on Saturday with our older son and our daughter in law, and then drive to Sarasota.


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> I have had an insanely busy week, and I am so grateful our CFO told the finance team to take tomorrow off and enjoy an extra long weekend!
> 
> I have been trying to find a spot for a little getaway for our 35th anniversary, but nothing is coming together. We would have been celebrating at WDW/Sarasota, but stupid COVID had other plans. We were scheduled to fly to MCO on Saturday with our older son and our daughter in law, and then drive to Sarasota.



So many good plans being blown up by this COVID thing.   

I hope you guys can find some way to celebrate your milestone in style.


----------



## bluecastle

Letting my mind wander and dream of being in this space and time.


----------



## twokats

Same here.  Super busy and since covid made Disney cancel my November 1 cruise which meant I had to cancel my before and after cruise VWL rooms, we will not have a vacation this year.  The first year of no Disney of any sort in I don't know how many years!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

We have done split stays on numerous occasions.  Most of them came about after already booking DVC and deciding to tack on nights a bit closer to the trip, if timing will allow it.  We have stayed at All Star Sports a few times, Pop once, POR and CS a couple times.  If points are available, we have added a few nights at SSR too.  We do prefer staying in one place for an entire trip, getting settled in.  But we will make the sacrifice, if we must, to get in a few extra nights


----------



## aymekae

Hello! I was wondering why Boulder Ridge has availability every night in a 1-bdr in September and October? I tried to figure out if there was something major being done that is keeping people away but couldn't find any info. Thanks in advance!


----------



## yaksack

Maybe it has to do with school opening?


----------



## TCRAIG

Nothing special going on - just that for the same # of points or less you can get BC or BWV or BLT - and they’re walkable to parks - versus taking a boat - that’s what I ended up doing - got STD view 1Br at Boardwalk and BLT. - staying 6 nights for 151 points - but if I wasn’t points broke right now - I’d switch to WLV:BRV in a heartbeat!


----------



## aymekae

We did look at BWV first because of location. They don't have all nights available in a boardwalk view, so I kept looking. As soon as I mentioned VWL to DH, he said absolutely. We know it's less convenient but I think it will be worth it. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Granny

aymekae said:


> Hello! I was wondering why Boulder Ridge has availability every night in a 1-bdr in September and October? I tried to figure out if there was something major being done that is keeping people away but couldn't find any info. Thanks in advance!



*Ayme*...welcome to the VWL Groupies thread!  

1BRs are always the last category to be completely booked, so that's part of the reason.   I'd say the bigger part is that with the current pandemic people are not comfortable with flying and then going to theme parks.   My guess is that DVC occupancy is running at historically low levels this year, with MANY people banking points into next year.  Getting a resort reservation next year (assuming the COVID thing is under control) is going to be much, much harder even at the 11 month mark.


----------



## bobbiwoz

^ I’m afraid you are right, Granny, but that would hopefully mean we have fewer things to be keeping us home.


----------



## Lorana

jimmytammy said:


> We have done split stays on numerous occasions.  Most of them came about after already booking DVC and deciding to tack on nights a bit closer to the trip, if timing will allow it.  We have stayed at All Star Sports a few times, Pop once, POR and CS a couple times.  If points are available, we have added a few nights at SSR too.  We do prefer staying in one place for an entire trip, getting settled in.  But we will make the sacrifice, if we must, to get in a few extra nights


I admit I often do the first night if we are arriving late (after 10pm) at a Value resort, especially when we're planning to hit the parks the next morning.  It always feels like a waste of money / now points for that first night!  This also gives a chance to try out someplace else.

Admittedly, though, we've always enjoyed split stays.  In the past, it was often to let us try a few nights at a Deluxe/Villa at the end of the trip, especially when money was tight.  And we did have a goal of staying at every resort in Disney, so split stays helped towards that.  But as we've gotten older, we enjoy settling in, so we usually want at least 3-4 nights before moving, or if doing a week, just do the first night or two at one place, and the remainder settle in.


----------



## suse66

sleepydog25 said:


> No real activity on here since yesterday morning, so I'll post a picture. This is the back yard of where we hope to call home in about two weeks. . .meanwhile, stay safe, Groupies!


Spectacular view!


----------



## jimmytammy

aymekae said:


> Hello! I was wondering why Boulder Ridge has availability every night in a 1-bdr in September and October? I tried to figure out if there was something major being done that is keeping people away but couldn't find any info. Thanks in advance!


Welcome to the groupies ayme!!

If you choose to stay at VWL I don’t think you will regret it.  Biggest downside for me is not being instantly accessible to MK like a walk from BLT affords, or walk to Epcot/HS from BWV or BCV.  But for me personally I gain so much more from the peace and serenity that WL/VWL grants me.  Too me, that’s a win win after a day or few hours at the parks


----------



## aymekae

Thanks for all the advice! I'm glad to hear nothing major is affecting VWL right now. I think I'm excited because 5 nights in a 1-bdr at BRV is about the same as 5 nights in an OV studio at Aulani, so it doesn't feel like that many points. I was expecting to have to book in whatever resort was left available, but we have several options I'm happy with.


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> *Ayme*...welcome to the VWL Groupies thread!
> 
> 1BRs are always the last category to be completely booked, so that's part of the reason.   I'd say the bigger part is that with the current pandemic people are not comfortable with flying and then going to theme parks.   My guess is that DVC occupancy is running at historically low levels this year, with MANY people banking points into next year.  Getting a resort reservation next year (assuming the COVID thing is under control) is going to be much, much harder even at the 11 month mark.



ITA!!


----------



## TCRAIG

Anybody know if both pools are open or is it just the quiet pool?


----------



## FFMickey

TCRAIG said:


> Anybody know if both pools are open or is it just the quiet pool?


Here now at CCV and both pools are open. Main pool is open 10-10.


----------



## FFMickey

Does any experts here know what they use this area for? It’s by the walkway from the main lodge towards to buses and VWL.


----------



## sleepydog25

FFMickey said:


> Does any experts here know what they use this area for? It’s by the walkway from the main lodge towards to buses and VWL.
> 
> View attachment 524236


That used to be part of the Cubs' Den area where you could drop off your kids if you wanted a few hours of adult time, say heading over to Artist Point (when it used to be a Signature restaurant) for dinner. Now, it looks like potentially a CM break area. Perhaps others could illuminate more.


----------



## TCRAIG

FFMickey said:


> Here now at CCV and both pools are open. Main pool is open 10-10.


Fantastic!  Thanks


----------



## TCRAIG

Just switched my Oct split stay from BWV/BLT STD 1Br to BC/WLV 1Br...We usually don’t do split stays but figured it would be better this time due to transportation - prefer to walk to the parks than bus or drive...even though it’s more points - prefer SAB to Creepy Clown pool and just can’t pass up a chance to stay at The Lodge - I kept our breakfast ressies at The Wave on our MK days so we can still park and walk from there.  All our WLV stays have been in Dec so we’re really looking forward to spending time at the pools!!


----------



## FFMickey

sleepydog25 said:


> That used to be part of the Cubs' Den area where you could drop off your kids if you wanted a few hours of adult time, say heading over to Artist Point (when it used to be a Signature restaurant) for dinner. Now, it looks like potentially a CM break area. Perhaps others could illuminate more.


Thanks! We were just curious when we saw it  from our balcony this morning.


----------



## TinkHappy

We LOVE VWL - It's our home resort. We have stayed at many of the fantastic DVC properties. We have enjoyed the convenience of walking to EPCOT from BCV & BWV. We also love how easy it is to get to MK from BLT. However, with parkhopping not allowed at the moment, walking to one park, one day (not even evening), the convenience of walking from the resort is really not a consideration during this trip. In saying that, staying anywhere on property is always way better than staying home and having to go to work...hahahaha!!! Have fun!!


----------



## TCRAIG

Well - I did it - bought more VWL points today...I sold a small VGF contract (kept 2 contracts) and a small OKW (kept 2 as well) last month so I could justify more VWL - now I have enough for 1Br for a week every year instead of twice every 3 years!!!


----------



## TCRAIG

TCRAIG said:


> Well - I did it - bought more VWL points today...I sold a small VGF contract (kept 2 contracts) and a small OKW (kept 2 as well) last month so I could justify more VWL - now I have enough for 1Br for a week every year instead of twice every 3 years!!!


I should say WE but in truth - I do the buying and Jerry does the eye-rolling


----------



## sleepydog25

Morning, Groupies!

No posts for over 30 hours--that may be a record. In Disney news, it hit us yesterday that we'll need to bank our points by the end of this month, something we haven't had to do in past years as we're always borrowing. Now, we don't have a lot of points to bank, but that we have any at all is something unusual for us.

In non-Disney news, the day is quickly approaching that we leave the mountains of southwest Virginia for the marshes of southwest South Carolina. We should close with our buyers and our sellers either late this week or first thing next. Either way, come this time next week, we should be in HHI with all our belongings and critters--three of whom have never known any home but our current one. I leave with bittersweet feelings after having lived in this area for 18+ years which is the longest I've ever lived anywhere in my life. Yet, adventure awaits. And to finish this brief post, here's a shot of one of our favorite activities there--strolling the beach at sunrise with Starbucks lattes in hand.


----------



## Granny

*Patrick*...I'm sure that your impending move is both exciting yet a little unsettling.  It seems to be a case of another road being chosen at a fork in the road of life.  I'm sure that you and Luv will be very happy with your new home.   And also happy with your decision to take a road previously not taken.  Miles to go before you sleep, and I'm sure you will enjoy your new life at Hilton Head Island.  Thanks for posting the picture!


----------



## Corinne

Sleepy, I am so excited for you and Luv, how wonderful - I cannot wait to hear all about your new adventures! Dana and I have been taking day trips all along the New England coast this summer to see if we can find where our next home will be. We really want to be close to the water, the photo you posted is fab!

We had to bank points this year as well, not used to doing that! I think we have the most points we’ve ever had at one time other than the initial purchase.


----------



## twokats

Sleepy,
Good luck with the move and all the closings.  I hope it is all painless.  
I usually have to bank a few points, my new thing this year is that I have some banked points that will expire if not used by the end of February.  That is a first for me.


----------



## sleepydog25

twokats said:


> Sleepy,
> Good luck with the move and all the closings.  *I hope it is all painless.*


I had to chuckle at bolded part of your post. Our buyers originally asked for a closing of 28 Aug, but our lender preferred 45 days which worked out to 10 Sep. We went with that. Meanwhile, our sellers kept dragging their feet about getting inspections, getting paperwork back, responding to the inspection, and making repairs as needed by what the inspections found (in order for our lender to be satisfied). Still, we clung to the closing date. Then, last week, our buyers started making noise it might not be the 10th. . .more like the 14th. Not ideal but doable. Meanwhile, our sellers--the procrastinators who slowed us at every turn and who still hadn't guaranteed they'd fix items off the inspection list in time to be re-inspected--remained silent. So, when we posited Monday that it was looking like the 14th to our agent in HHI, they responded, "but we'll be ready for the 10th!" (Ed. note: they weren't.) Today, we signed paperwork with the legal office in our area handling the buyers' end of the sale and came to find out the buyers settled on the 17th. . .without bothering to tell us prior to the meeting. Of course, we had no choice but to go with that date and then inform our sellers. Great googley-moogley! 

The between-the-lines issues are stressors, too: scheduling-rescheduling-re-rescheduling movers, internet providers, rental agencies, legal office appointments, walk-throughs, inspections, and more; being packed for a week now and no place to go for another week with COVID as our silent stalker keeping us from going too many places; the worry over puzzle pieces falling into place. . .and we've both quit our jobs so no relief there. In terms of world problems, all of this ranks in the low billions, and we know that. Still, they are things about which we ponder and pore over daily. In the end, we know we'll be down there SOMETIME in the next week. . .or two. . .


----------



## Corinne

Ahhhh yes, the “painless” close. Non-existant! Somehow it all comes together, right?!!

I sold real estate for 10 years, I may have had one painless close! of course it is understandable why tensions run high. I am still excited for you Sleepy!


----------



## Lakegirl

Are they running any boats at all right now?


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> Ahhhh yes, the “painless” close. Non-existant! Somehow it all comes together, right?!!
> 
> I sold real estate for 10 years, I may have had one painless close! of course it is understandable why tensions run high. I am still excited for you Sleepy!


We're excited, too. . .weary, but excited! I'm sure you could tell some tales, and we appreciate what our agents have done and are doing for us--it can't be easy on them at all. I mentioned to *Luv* that there is no way I could be a realtor. We'll get there, and everyone is invited for a Groupie Meet once COVID is vanquished.


----------



## Corinne

sleepydog25 said:


> We're excited, too. . .weary, but excited! I'm sure you could tell some tales, and we appreciate what our agents have done and are doing for us--it can't be easy on them at all. I mentioned to *Luv* that there is no way I could be a realtor. We'll get there, and everyone is invited for a Groupie Meet once COVID is vanquished.


Yippee! Cannot wait for a Groupie meet @ Sleepy & Luv’s!


----------



## jimmytammy

Groupie meet at Sleepy and Luvs, count us in!! 

We too had to bank points, maybe 67 in all.  Very unusual for us to have any leftover, usually borrowing  .  We are talking using those for HHI along with more points if a WDW early spring doesn't pan out. 

Sleepy, Moose Dust and well wishes for a smooth move to happen.  I will miss knowing you folks are right around the corner for a quick mini groupie meet, but alas, sounds like you are going to have all the groupies over at your new place soon, so I can look forward to that.  We will be kind and give you a couple weeks to get settled in.  Lets see, Im guessing there are around 250-300 groupies in all the various forms over the years that we have gathered in on the DIS.  The picture you shared of the new back yard, we could all fit I believe.  So see you in 2 weeks


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

With our very large trip in April cancelled we also had a bunch of points both expiring banked and banked.  Sigh.  So I've been renting which has been interesting in these times as I've had a couple of cancellations when quarantine rules changed etc.   Looking at the glass half full though the very nice thing is that for the most part there's been lots of availability so that hasn't been an issue!  I remember when my plan to use them was a nice OV room at Aulani this fall or winter......


----------



## FFMickey

Lakegirl said:


> Are they running any boats at all right now?


 The boats to the MK are running.  We were able to catch a boat to the MK on Monday. The boats running the Bay Lake loop are not.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> With our very large trip in April cancelled we also had a bunch of points both expiring banked and banked.  Sigh.  So I've been renting which has been interesting in these times as I've had a couple of cancellations when quarantine rules changed etc.   Looking at the glass half full though the very nice thing is that for the most part there's been lots of availability so that hasn't been an issue!  I remember when my plan to use them was a nice OV room at Aulani this fall or winter......



 You're very good to work with your renters. Not everyone is being kind.

I'm not staying up on which locations are open and closed...
Is Aulani even open yet?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> You're very good to work with your renters. Not everyone is being kind.
> 
> I'm not staying up on which locations are open and closed...
> Is Aulani even open yet?



No, both Aulani and VGC are still closed.  I believe that Hawaii might have reinstated it's 14 day quarantine upon arrival but am not certain.  It was removed for awhile but you needed a clear Covid test done within 3 days before travel but now back to quarantine (too?).  Haven't completely kept up on the why's of Aulani being closed.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> No, both Aulani and VGC are still closed.  I believe that Hawaii might have reinstated it's 14 day quarantine upon arrival but am not certain.  It was removed for awhile but you needed a clear Covid test done within 3 days before travel but now back to quarantine (too?).  Haven't completely kept up on the why's of Aulani being closed.



Aulani is just a victim of Hawaii's aggressive posture with COVID precautions.   Oahu especially has been pretty hard hit, and the easing of restrictions they had planned for October 1 have now been put on indefinite hold.

Yes, Hawaii is enforcing a 14 day quarantine or the length of the trip, whichever is shorter.   Under those circumstances, it makes no sense for Aulani to re-open until access and movement is much freer in Hawaii.


----------



## ottawagreg

Hello to everyone and all the VWL Groupies.  It has been a long while since I have stopped by to chat, and I trust you all are doing well.  I do think of you from time to time.  We ventured into the World late July (18th?) just after they opened the parks.  We had no park tickets, FP(s) (nobody did), and no dining ressie.  It was surreal to say the least.   We had to wait over an hour past check-in time, maybe 5:30 p.m. and still and no room assigned.  I walked back to the lodge lobby to inquire.  Anyway, a little pixie dusting and we were in a two bedroom villa.  And that is when I thought of my friends here and how they had stories of fabulous upgrades.  It was very nice looking into the pool area and out onto bay lake.

So the reason I am here is to get a little advice.  We are closing a chapter in life.  My daughter is now a senior at the university and looking to start a career very soon.  My wife is three years from early retirement.  The school system is looking to slash salary and overhead.  She signed the contract and in 2023 it is finished.  I have furloughed myself at our company (Rona ain't grand?), and am letting my employees keep working.  We have closed all of our contracts.  Five-hundred-twenty points gone down to zero.  The princess trips are a fond memory and we decided it was time to choose a new path.  I am a little sad to be honest.  We have purchased a second home in Aiken, SC and close the deal on 10/07 in a few weeks.

We have one last trip scheduled for Christmas.  A studio checking in on 12/24 and leaving on new years day 01/01.  Two of our contracts are pending as they cannot transfer the points to the new owners until this trip is over.  The ROFR and and all is finished, just waiting for the points to get used.  My wife would like to go to the new house over Christmas instead of WDW.  MY question is will DVC allow me to change the reservation to another name?  For example, can I call them and say please put "Sleepydog" on reservation, and then "rent" the points to Patrick on the side and not affect anything else in the system.  Is that allowed?  I don't know where or how I will find someone who is interested in the trip who is willing and able.  That is another problem.  I suspect the mouse will not allow it and make me cancel and then sell or surrender the points.  I cannot really do that and not affect the pending sale of the contract passed ROFR.

Does anyone have any thoughts on this situation.  You guys and gals are the wisest, friendliest and the most knowledge folks I know around these parts.  I trust your judgment and opinions.   Thanks very much and I wish you all the best.  We had a nice run at the lodge, more than fourteen years.  I wish it did not have to end, but we will still make trips there.  Driving down from Aiken is only a day trip.  I just wish they hadn't closed the Artist Point and cut all the trees down.........

greg


----------



## bobbiwoz

I hope someone ”checks” my answer, but I cannot think of a reason why you could not just change the name on the reservation.  I do not think that the fact that the contract is in the process of being sold makes any difference.

Best wishes to you and your family as you enter this new and wonderful phase of life!

Bobbi


----------



## jimmytammy

Greg, I agree with Bobbi.  If you sell the points for the particular trip you have planned, then put their name on reservation instead, all should be ok.  

Just because you won't own points at WL doesn't mean you cant be a part of the groupies anymore, we dont let folks go that easy!!  Just remember, we are one big family, own or not.


----------



## sleepydog25

Agree with prior comments, that to Disney, changing names is all they really see, that and the points used. Now, as to that Sleepydog renting bit. . .god, we'd love to change that to a real-life example! Sadly, I suspect we'll both be working during that timeframe. Otherwise, you and I might be working out a deal right this moment. 

As *JT* says, not owning points means nothing when it comes to Groupiedom. You are, have been, and always shall be a Groupie (nod to STAR TREK). *Luv* and I wish you well in your move and new life. At the rate we're going, you may beat us moving to SC. . .


----------



## Granny

*Greg.*..thanks for stopping by to let us know what is going on with you in your life.  We went through the college graduations and now into retirement, but are hanging on to our DVC for our grandson and any other potential grandchildren.

I'll "third" what* Bobbi and Jimmy* have said...you shouldn't have a problem changing the guest names on your reservation.  Just have MS delete yours and add your renter's name.  

Good luck to you as you move forward in the next phase of your life.  Be well!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

I don't own anymore either but it's the love of the Lodge that makes us all groupies and family.  I have even gone long times between posting on here but when I come back I feel like I never left.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ottawagreg said:


> Hello to everyone and all the VWL Groupies.  It has been a long while since I have stopped by to chat, and I trust you all are doing well.  I do think of you from time to time.  We ventured into the World late July (18th?) just after they opened the parks.  We had no park tickets, FP(s) (nobody did), and no dining ressie.  It was surreal to say the least.   We had to wait over an hour past check-in time, maybe 5:30 p.m. and still and no room assigned.  I walked back to the lodge lobby to inquire.  Anyway, a little pixie dusting and we were in a two bedroom villa.  And that is when I thought of my friends here and how they had stories of fabulous upgrades.  It was very nice looking into the pool area and out onto bay lake.
> 
> So the reason I am here is to get a little advice.  We are closing a chapter in life.  My daughter is now a senior at the university and looking to start a career very soon.  My wife is three years from early retirement.  The school system is looking to slash salary and overhead.  She signed the contract and in 2023 it is finished.  I have furloughed myself at our company (Rona ain't grand?), and am letting my employees keep working.  We have closed all of our contracts.  Five-hundred-twenty points gone down to zero.  The princess trips are a fond memory and we decided it was time to choose a new path.  I am a little sad to be honest.  We have purchased a second home in Aiken, SC and close the deal on 10/07 in a few weeks.
> 
> We have one last trip scheduled for Christmas.  A studio checking in on 12/24 and leaving on new years day 01/01.  Two of our contracts are pending as they cannot transfer the points to the new owners until this trip is over.  The ROFR and and all is finished, just waiting for the points to get used.  My wife would like to go to the new house over Christmas instead of WDW.  MY question is will DVC allow me to change the reservation to another name?  For example, can I call them and say please put "Sleepydog" on reservation, and then "rent" the points to Patrick on the side and not affect anything else in the system.  Is that allowed?  I don't know where or how I will find someone who is interested in the trip who is willing and able.  That is another problem.  I suspect the mouse will not allow it and make me cancel and then sell or surrender the points.  I cannot really do that and not affect the pending sale of the contract passed ROFR.
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts on this situation.  You guys and gals are the wisest, friendliest and the most knowledge folks I know around these parts.  I trust your judgment and opinions.   Thanks very much and I wish you all the best.  We had a nice run at the lodge, more than fourteen years.  I wish it did not have to end, but we will still make trips there.  Driving down from Aiken is only a day trip.  I just wish they hadn't closed the Artist Point and cut all the trees down.........
> 
> greg



Of course you can rent out the reservation and change the names on the reservation.  That's a definite.  Here's my tip when doing so - don't tell MS you've rented the reservation.  It's 100% allowed per the POS but every now and then some MS CM's pop up that don't think it's allowed.  If you happen to be talking to one of them - well, it's easier to simply state you need to change the names and don't go into the why.  I'd say 98% of the CM's do know it's allowed but just make it easy on yourself if you're talking to one that doesn't.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Here's my tip when doing so - don't tell MS you've rented the reservation.  It's 100% allowed per the POS but every now and then some MS CM's pop up that don't think it's allowed.  If you happen to be talking to one of them - well, it's easier to simply state you need to change the names and don't go into the why.  I'd say 98% of the CM's do know it's allowed but just make it easy on yourself if you're talking to one that doesn't.



I'll second* Kat's* tip...when renting it's just easier to go with the "don't ask, don't tell" routine with MS.


----------



## ottawagreg

Thank you all. As I knew, the gracious Groupies are well versed in knowledge on DVC policy.  I took your input and went ahead and posted on a couple Facebook pages, and I’m getting likes. So we will see.  This would our first non Villas at WL Christmas in six or seven years.  Thanks for the kind wishes and greetings. Please know the feelings are mutual. When I first joined DVC it was this thread I went to for knowledge, tips and inside info on how to maximize the magic at the beloved lodge. We do love staying there.  God bless and keep you all safe.  I will be by now and again. Thanks again for the friendship.
greg


----------



## jimmytammy

ottawagreg said:


> Thank you all. As I knew, the gracious Groupies are well versed in knowledge on DVC policy.  I took your input and went ahead and posted on a couple Facebook pages, and I’m getting likes. So we will see.  This would our first non Villas at WL Christmas in six or seven years.  Thanks for the kind wishes and greetings. Please know the feelings are mutual. When I first joined DVC it was this thread I went to for knowledge, tips and inside info on how to maximize the magic at the beloved lodge. We do love staying there.  God bless and keep you all safe.  I will be by now and again. Thanks again for the friendship.
> greg


Greg, life in general changes for us all, but remember, we are a constant here.  We will always be here for you.  So dont be a stranger.  Visit often.  And thank you in return for your friendship and kinship.  Remember our slogan, Once A Groupie, Always A Groupie


----------



## bluecastle

The 


jimmytammy said:


> Greg, life in general changes for us all, but remember, we are a constant here.  We will always be here for you.  So dont be a stranger.  Visit often.  And thank you in return for your friendship and kinship.  Remember our slogan, Once A Groupie, Always A Groupie


It's very comforting to have a constant like this place, especially during such an unsettled time. No matter how long I stay away, I love knowing that this core group of lodge lovers is always here and ready to help and advise. It's like having a bit of the lodge to come home to.


----------



## Lakegirl

12 days till the big wedding day.  I tried to switch to WL today and it was missing a night so I WL’d it.  My fault for procrastinating!!!  So many last minute things to do.  Feeling a little overwhelmed, but super excited for our Honeymoon at Disney


----------



## magicalmcwho

Well hello groupies,
It’s been quite a while since I have posted over here and saw this forum had been updated. I have read a few of the posts and recognize a few from long ago. Howdy JT.
We have a trip VWL at Christmas that we planned in February, so we are still going if everything stays open.
Glad to see the groupies are still going strong


----------



## bobbiwoz

magicalmcwho said:


> Well hello groupies,
> It’s been quite a while since I have posted over here and saw this forum had been updated. I have read a few of the posts and recognize a few from long ago. Howdy JT.
> We have a trip VWL at Christmas that we planned in February, so we are still going if everything stays open.
> Glad to see the groupies are still going strong


We’ll be VWL December 5-10, do we overlap?


----------



## magicalmcwho

Nope, wish we did. But we will be there December 26 - January 2. We had planned based on some guests wanting to go at that time and are now not going. We have invited our next door neighbors to go with us instead. I really like the first two weeks of December the best but haven’t been able to due to school for the daughter. But this trip we could have since she has started college this year


----------



## magicalmcwho

I still have my VWL Christmas tree that we put up at home up until last year. With all the lodge themed ornaments. Tree picture fro 2018 Christmas trip


----------



## Lakegirl

We will be at BLT November 28th -December 4th.


----------



## jimmytammy

magicalmcwho said:


> Well hello groupies,
> It’s been quite a while since I have posted over here and saw this forum had been updated. I have read a few of the posts and recognize a few from long ago. Howdy JT.
> We have a trip VWL at Christmas that we planned in February, so we are still going if everything stays open.
> Glad to see the groupies are still going strong


Hey Jim!!
Jim, your family and ours go way back.  We were at the Lodge on at least 2 occasions that I remember in those early years of ownership in early Dec.  Your daughter and our kids were very young back then.  Wow, seems like eons ago!!  Jim, I remember you guys having the one and only studio that didn't have a balcony and all of us scratching our heads on why that was so.  That balcony comes up in conversation every once in awhile here.  

Its so great to see you back here on the groupies!!  Please dont be a stranger.  Remember, once a groupie, always a groupie


----------



## Granny

magicalmcwho said:


> I still have my VWL Christmas tree that we put up at home up until last year. With all the lodge themed ornaments. Tree picture fro 2018 Christmas trip



Hi Jim!  Great to "see" you dropping in to check on us!  

Here's a picture of your tree from our 2006 trip...




It was so kind of you to allow us to share your tree.   In our case, our stay included Christmas Day so having the tree to put presents under was a wonderful addition to our trip.  We are still thankful for your generosity!


----------



## Happydinks

Hi Groupies!

Another long lost member popping back in to say "Hi"!  It is good to see some of the "old names" still around - and nice to see how many new ones have joined since I last visited in 2018. We hope everyone is doing well, staying safe, and managing well through these very weird, upside down times.  It is good to come back  to a place that is comfortable, changed yet unchanged - like a new pair of slippers but a brand you've worn for years.  I will go on the quest of trying to catch up by finding my last post and go forward to see all the happenings.  I must admit that I have missed the thread, but like everything else, life sometimes gets in the way.

Be well - and Disney on!

Leslie


----------



## magicalmcwho

> Granny said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was so kind of you to allow us to share your tree. In our case, our stay included Christmas Day so having the tree to put presents under was a wonderful addition to our trip. We are still thankful for your generosity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granny,
> Great to see you here as well. I so glad you and your family enjoyed the tree . I really miss those trips back then and getting the tree ready to share with other families at VWL. Our family really enjoyed reading the replies from the families that enjoyed the tree once the tree returned home to us. I always tried to make it something special for those that shared the tree and that they would always remember. I really miss meeting groupies and tree sharing families on our trips back then.
> 
> Jim
Click to expand...


----------



## magicalmcwho

Hi jimmytammy,
It really has been a long time since back then.
I hope you and your family are doing well and staying safe. I miss those trips back then and meeting you and other families at the lodge.

I still have my dvc picture with the really nice frame you made hanging on the wall of the staircase. I still think of y’all when I pass by to go upstairs.

Jim


----------



## Granny

Happydinks said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> Another long lost member popping back in to say "Hi"!  It is good to see some of the "old names" still around - and nice to see how many new ones have joined since I last visited in 2018. We hope everyone is doing well, staying safe, and managing well through these very weird, upside down times.  It is good to come back  to a place that is comfortable, changed yet unchanged - like a new pair of slippers but a brand you've worn for years.  I will go on the quest of trying to catch up by finding my last post and go forward to see all the happenings.  I must admit that I have missed the thread, but like everything else, life sometimes gets in the way.



Another prodigal Groupie returns for a visit! 

*Leslie*...excellent to see you again, and we hope that all is going well in your life.  We totally understand the "life gets in the way" part of it, but we're happy that you know that you can always come back, pull up a rocking chair and hang out with us on the virtual VWL porch for a while.

It's great to see you and* Jim* again...always nice to have visitors during this pandemic!


----------



## bobbiwoz

magicalmcwho said:


> Nope, wish we did. But we will be there December 26 - January 2. We had planned based on some guests wanting to go at that time and are now not going. We have invited our next door neighbors to go with us instead. I really like the first two weeks of December the best but haven’t been able to due to school for the daughter. But this trip we could have since she has started college this year


Shucks, I just cancelled December 28-January 2.  I decided one trip in December was enough.  Usually we are there for NYE.  It was a tough decision to cancel.


----------



## jimmytammy

Jim and Leslie
It’s so great to see you folks back here!  We love having new folks join and we have been fortunate to watch what we used to refer to as “our little band of groupies”
grow to maybe 200-300 strong over the years.  But is awesome when some of our longtime friends return from what curves life has thrown them and let them know we are still here and we love seeing them 
So please neither one of you be strangers as we are growing, but holding tight to our past


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> Hey Jim!!
> Jim, I remember you guys having the one and only studio that didn't have a balcony and all of us scratching our heads on why that was so.  That balcony comes up in conversation every once in awhile here.
> 
> Its so great to see you back here on the groupies!!  Please dont be a stranger.  Remember, once a groupie, always a groupie



does the room also have a view of the dumpster? perhaps @KAT4DISNEY  has stayed in it!


----------



## sleepydog25

We are here. . .as in HHI.  It's been a long, at times arduous, journey. Many roadblocks, lots of sleepless nights, thoughts of "what's the next thing that will go wrong?" Yesterday, for example, we lost our movers because we had to keep switching the closing date on our old house due to the buyers dragging their feet. So, *Luv *and I loaded everything. . .in the rain from ex-Hurrican Sally. Even today, when we thought everything was done, there was one last "gotcha" moment where we thought we would have to dash out to the bank and cut a large cashier's check at the last minute. But, we didn't. . .and we're in our new home, boxes everywhere; furniture strewn about. What's worse is the sellers left a crap ton of items from couches, to cabinets, to lamps, and the dining room set (which I actually love). So, we have to quickly whittle down what we want to keep and what to donate. You know what, though? We actually made it. We now call HHI our home. 

Re: Disney, BREAKING NEWS! *Luv* is now officially a member of the Disney team! She was called as we drove down today and offered a part-time gig at the front desk/reception. There were over 100 applicants, and 16 FaceTime/Zoom interviews out of that 100. She landed the gig. I start onboarding on Tuesday, she the following Tuesday. I'll have the seniority; she'll get paid more. lol She's thrilled, of course, even while realizing you're not always catching people at their best when they check-in: long drives, poor flights, hot days can all bring challenges, but she's up to them. So, I get three days to enjoy the new house, and she'll get another week after that. Still, they're Disney jobs. 

Have a grand weekend, Groupies!


----------



## Lakegirl

sleepydog25 said:


> We are here. . .as in HHI.  It's been a long, at times arduous, journey. Many roadblocks, lots of sleepless nights, thoughts of "what's the next thing that will go wrong?" Yesterday, for example, we lost our movers because we had to keep switching the closing date on our old house due to the buyers dragging their feet. So, *Luv *and I loaded everything. . .in the rain from ex-Hurrican Sally. Even today, when we thought everything was done, there was one last "gotcha" moment where we thought we would have to dash out to the bank and cut a large cashier's check at the last minute. But, we didn't. . .and we're in our new home, boxes everywhere; furniture strewn about. What's worse is the sellers left a crap ton of items from couches, to cabinets, to lamps, and the dining room set (which I actually love). So, we have to quickly whittle down what we want to keep and what to donate. You know what, though? We actually made it. We now call HHI our home.
> 
> Re: Disney, BREAKING NEWS! *Luv* is now officially a member of the Disney team! She was called as we drove down today and offered a part-time gig at the front desk/reception. There were over 100 applicants, and 16 FaceTime/Zoom interviews out of that 100. She landed the gig. I start onboarding on Tuesday, she the following Tuesday. I'll have the seniority; she'll get paid more. lol She's thrilled, of course, even while realizing you're not always catching people at their best when they check-in: long drives, poor flights, hot days can all bring challenges, but she's up to them. So, I get three days to enjoy the new house, and she'll get another week after that. Still, they're Disney jobs.
> 
> Have a grand weekend, Groupies!


I am so very happy for both of you.  How exciting!,, can’t wait to hear all about it!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

The view from our back yard. . .


----------



## twokats

Kati and I are proud for you both.  Sorry you had all the drama, but now you can settle into your new life.  
Hope you get the house in order quickly, so you can enjoy the back yard view.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> does the room also have a view of the dumpster? perhaps @KAT4DISNEY  has stayed in it!



I_ think_ it has both a lake and pool view so I'll never see it Corinne!  

Although if I _were_ to get a lakeview I think I know what room I'd have.


----------



## bluecastle

sleepydog25 said:


> We are here. . .as in HHI.  It's been a long, at times arduous, journey. Many roadblocks, lots of sleepless nights, thoughts of "what's the next thing that will go wrong?" Yesterday, for example, we lost our movers because we had to keep switching the closing date on our old house due to the buyers dragging their feet. So, *Luv *and I loaded everything. . .in the rain from ex-Hurrican Sally. Even today, when we thought everything was done, there was one last "gotcha" moment where we thought we would have to dash out to the bank and cut a large cashier's check at the last minute. But, we didn't. . .and we're in our new home, boxes everywhere; furniture strewn about. What's worse is the sellers left a crap ton of items from couches, to cabinets, to lamps, and the dining room set (which I actually love). So, we have to quickly whittle down what we want to keep and what to donate. You know what, though? We actually made it. We now call HHI our home.
> 
> Re: Disney, BREAKING NEWS! *Luv* is now officially a member of the Disney team! She was called as we drove down today and offered a part-time gig at the front desk/reception. There were over 100 applicants, and 16 FaceTime/Zoom interviews out of that 100. She landed the gig. I start onboarding on Tuesday, she the following Tuesday. I'll have the seniority; she'll get paid more. lol She's thrilled, of course, even while realizing you're not always catching people at their best when they check-in: long drives, poor flights, hot days can all bring challenges, but she's up to them. So, I get three days to enjoy the new house, and she'll get another week after that. Still, they're Disney jobs.
> 
> Have a grand weekend, Groupies!


Congratulations on both getting there, finally, and for both of you joining the Disney family. Sorry you had to move yourselves! What a nightmare. But now at least you feel like the big part is done and once you start arranging things, you will begin to feel you are home. 
I was wondering if that is a river or lake behind your house? Will you have to watch out for snakes and alligators? Being a northern girl originally, I guess I may be jumping to conclusions, sorry!


----------



## twinklebug

Congrats Sleepy!
And yes, the Mrs should always make more than the Mr.
This is the way.



bluecastle said:


> Congratulations on both getting there, finally, and for both of you joining the Disney family. Sorry you had to move yourselves! What a nightmare. But now at least you feel like the big part is done and once you start arranging things, you will begin to feel you are home.
> I was wondering if that is a river or lake behind your house? Will you have to watch out for snakes and alligators? Being a northern girl originally, I guess I may be jumping to conclusions, sorry!


Myrtle beach has a few big gators, we know becuase a hurricane took down the divider between my parent's property and the sanctuary next door and guess who loved the pool? I'm willing to bet HHI has some too. Don't leave any small animals or children out unattended.


----------



## Corinne

Sleepy! You made it! All of the hurdles makes it that much sweeter! Congrats to Luv, that is so great! As I’ve said, I am thrilled for you, and look forward to hearing how this new chapter in your life unfolds!

PS....good for you looking at the silver lining....a nice dining room set!

PPS...I can’t wait for Luv to check us in at our First Annual *BHGMHHI*!!!!!!

*woooooo*!


----------



## suse66

sleepydog25 said:


> You know what, though? We actually made it. We now call HHI our home.


Great news!


sleepydog25 said:


> Re: Disney, BREAKING NEWS! *Luv* is now officially a member of the Disney team! She was called as we drove down today and offered a part-time gig at the front desk/reception. There were over 100 applicants, and 16 FaceTime/Zoom interviews out of that 100. She landed the gig. I start onboarding on Tuesday, she the following Tuesday. I'll have the seniority; she'll get paid more. lol She's thrilled, of course, even while realizing you're not always catching people at their best when they check-in: long drives, poor flights, hot days can all bring challenges, but she's up to them. So, I get three days to enjoy the new house, and she'll get another week after that. Still, they're Disney jobs.


Wow! Everything is falling into place perfectly.


----------



## Granny

*Sleepy.*...congrats on moving into your new home!  While it sounds like the move was another one of life's adventures, I'm glad that you made it safely and are getting ready to make the house your home one box at a time.  

Thanks for sharing your decision and moving process with us.  We are all excited for you, and we are proud to be friends with Disney's newest CM's!


----------



## TCRAIG

And now I can officially say - WELCOME HOME to SOUTH CAROLINA


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy and Luv
Congrats on the big move!  I’m sorry you folks had to go through so much in the end result, but I’m glad you are there safe n sound and I’m going to miss you guys not being around the corneror a few corners from me.  But as has been said before, GROUPIE MEET AT SLEEPY AND LUVS!!!  So looking forward to that

And awesome awesome news about Chris getting the PT job!!!  Sweeeeet!!!!  Can’t wait for her to check us in!!

Disney just gained some new CMs that get it and have it, the DisneySpirit that is!!

And now you guys are so much closer to WDW too, Bonus!!

Enjoy your new life together and surroundings together


----------



## claire_ont

Congrats Sleepy and Luv on the big move and starting new jobs!

Welcome to all the new groupies, and welcome back to all the groupies that have been away for a while.  It is hard to believe how much has changed in my life since I joined this group. When I first came here I was already an owner at AKV, I wanted to add on points and was wondering if vWL would be a good add on.  In a momentary flash of brilliance I came to ask that question of this totally unbiased group, and of course, based on the response, ended up adding on at vWL.  This thread has been my DISBoard home ever since, even though I am not regularly active on it any more.

This thread helped me keep sane 11 years ago when my eldest daughter learned to drive. I enjoyed the light hearted support.  Since then she has gotten married and has just recently bought a house.  My youngest has also just bought a house.  We will soon truly be empty nesters.  So between now and Christmas we have two to help settle in their new homes.

I cancelled my trip to the world for this December due to COVID.  I had held onto it as long as I could in the hope that COVID would decrease, but that did not work out. Just this weekend I also cancelled my Jan/Feb trip as I do not believe things will have settled by then either. So for the first time in forever (bet you sang that), I have no current Disney trips planned.  That leaves me 158 banked points that will expire if I do not use them prior to end Sept 2021 so  hopefully I will get to go before then. If not, I will start my first foray into RCI.

Wishing all the past and present groupies health and happiness.


----------



## bobbiwoz

We check into HHI December 1!!  It is a stop on our trip to WDW.  Who knows who will be checking us in!!  I will look for the “earning my ears” pin!!


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies,

If anyone requested an AP refund, have you received any information or refund yet?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> If anyone requested an AP refund, have you received any information or refund yet?



Not yet.


----------



## sleepydog25

Third evening here, and this comes floating by 25 feet from our back yard. . .a 6-7 footer. . .


Thanks to everyone for all the kinds thoughts and words. We hope to see each of you down here in HHI!


----------



## DVC Jen

bluecastle said:


> The
> 
> It's very comforting to have a constant like this place, especially during such an unsettled time. No matter how long I stay away, I love knowing that this core group of lodge lovers is always here and ready to help and advise. It's like having a bit of the lodge to come home to.



I feel the same way.  Life has been so busy here that I rarely have time to check in. But it is nice to know all of you are here and I can catch up easily.


----------



## DVC Jen

Granny said:


> Hi Jim!  Great to "see" you dropping in to check on us!
> 
> Here's a picture of your tree from our 2006 trip...
> 
> View attachment 526401
> 
> 
> It was so kind of you to allow us to share your tree.   In our case, our stay included Christmas Day so having the tree to put presents under was a wonderful addition to our trip.  We are still thankful for your generosity!



I have some of those very same ornaments including the garland!


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Third evening here, and this comes floating by 25 feet from our back yard. . .a 6-7 footer. . .
> View attachment 527248
> 
> Thanks to everyone for all the kinds thoughts and words. We hope to see each of you down here in HHI!


Must be a part of the welcoming committee.  Sleepy, by chance, are you a distant relative of Capt. Hook?  Just asking for friends


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Must be a part of the welcoming committee.  Sleepy, by chance, are you a distant relative of Capt. Hook?  Just asking for friends



That’s funny...I was going to ask *Sleepy* if he heard a ticking clock when his new friend swam by!


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> Third evening here, and this comes floating by 25 feet from our back yard. . .a 6-7 footer. . .
> View attachment 527248
> 
> Thanks to everyone for all the kinds thoughts and words. We hope to see each of you down here in HHI!


That's Ginger. Watch it, Ginger snaps.
She's just doing her rounds looking for a hand out.


----------



## sleepydog25

I first saw it 100 feet away, and I wasn't quite sure it was a gator. . .it could be a log, I thought. Then, the back part of the logs disappeared, and the knotty end of it began moving. Twenty feet closer, the log stopped. Umm, that's not a log!

First day of onboarding at DHHIR today. I'll have another 1/2 day tomorrow, then training will begin soon. *Luv *will do the same next week. Not sure how much training I will need to haul garbage, wipe down railings, and clean up folks' messes. . .


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Not sure how much training I will need to haul garbage, wipe down railings, and clean up folks' messes. . .



I'm sure that Disney has a unique way of doing those types of activities that requires special training.  Do you get to wear Mickey ears while you work?     

And for some of those activities, wearing a mask may be a blessing.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> I'm sure that Disney has a unique way of doing those types of activities that requires special training.  Do you get to wear Mickey ears while you work?
> 
> And for some of those activities, wearing a mask may be a blessing.


Finished onboarding today; first training day is Sunday. I didn't have to wear Mickey ears, but I did have to wear Goofy feet, and I had to practice saying "Ga-a-a-rsh!"


----------



## sleepydog25

Whew! Too much unpacking, moving furniture, hauling heavy items to the attic (thank god for the attic!), and putting together new items such as shelving. But, weather has been marvelous, and we're truly thankful for what we've been able to do the past few weeks. 

In Disney news, my first day (OJT) is Sunday and again Monday. *Luv* will onboard on Tuesday/Wednesday. Busy, but fun, times! Below is our view this morning. . .


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Whew! Too much unpacking, moving furniture, hauling heavy items to the attic (thank god for the attic!), and putting together new items such as shelving. But, weather has been marvelous, and we're truly thankful for what we've been able to do the past few weeks.
> 
> In Disney news, my first day (OJT) is Sunday and again Monday. *Luv* will onboard on Tuesday/Wednesday. Busy, but fun, times! Below is our view this morning. . .
> View attachment 527931



Looks lovely Sleepy!  And I hadn't mentioned before but congrats to Luv on her new position in the Disney family!  

(Also happy you didn't have the same visitor today as a day or two ago - he was big!)


----------



## jimmytammy

Beautiful view Sleepy!  I see some fishing in your future


----------



## Corinne

Happy Sunday Groupies....we haven’t had any activity lately so I thought I’d say Hey Howdy Hey.

The big news for us this week is our younger son and his wife found a house! so exciting!

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend and the last moments of summer. Typically I really enjoy the fall, but I’ve come to realize that part of the reason is due to the fact that we always extend summer by scheduling a trip to WDW in September and/or  Sarasota in October. Oh well, hopefully we will all planning trips soon!


----------



## sleepydog25

Morning, Groupies! First day at work yesterday, and it went well. I'm currently cross-training (their term), so the next three weeks I'll do all sorts of jobs that may not be directly related to my custodial position. I shadowed Drew who serves as sort of a bar back for Mousekeeping. From a central location, we resupplied towels, sheets, pillowcases, et. al. to the building "closets," those storage areas where the housekeeping staff go to get what they need to turn a room. Once they get into the middle of cleaning the room, these same Mousekeepers have items needing replaced such as forks, plates, pitchers, pots, and more. We secured those and ran them to proper place. We also pick up the trash and used linens to take to the service center. We didn't do the whole resort, as Drew is responsible only for 5-6 buildings. There are other CMs who do the same for their own sections. I'll do the same job today. In the coming weeks, I'll train to do more typical custodial things, and I'll even pull a late shift or two, as well.  Time to get ready for the day's adventure. I hope all Groupies will have a fine week ahead. Stay safe out there!


----------



## Lakegirl

Good Morning from The Lodge!!! We are here.  Our wedding was amazing.  The weather was perfect. 
Arrived last night.  We are on the second floor facing the lake.  Ate at Geysers Point last night.  We got the Brisket and chips App and split the Turkey sandwich it was delish.  A lot more people here than I thought there would be.  Glad we stopped at the desk because our magic bands needed some help.  They said we need to bring in old ones to be taken off the account.  That simply deactivating doesn’t really fix it CM’S have been a delight, super friendly and glad to be here.
MK today and heading out soon.
Todays my Birthday as well!!! It’s going to be a Magical Day!


----------



## bobbiwoz

^ Sounds wonderful!!


----------



## Lisa P.

Lakegirl said:


> Good Morning from The Lodge!!! We are here.  Our wedding was amazing.  The weather was perfect. ... MK today and heading out soon. ... Todays my Birthday as well!!! It’s going to be a Magical Day!



 CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  
Have a wonderful, magical day! ​


----------



## Corinne

Lakegirl said:


> Good Morning from The Lodge!!! We are here.  Our wedding was amazing.  The weather was perfect.
> Arrived last night.  We are on the second floor facing the lake.  Ate at Geysers Point last night.  We got the Brisket and chips App and split the Turkey sandwich it was delish.  A lot more people here than I thought there would be.  Glad we stopped at the desk because our magic bands needed some help.  They said we need to bring in old ones to be taken off the account.  That simply deactivating doesn’t really fix it CM’S have been a delight, super friendly and glad to be here.
> MK today and heading out soon.
> Todays my Birthday as well!!! It’s going to be a Magical Day!


Congratulations    and Happy Birthday @Lakegirl enjoy your stay!


----------



## twokats

Lakegirl, glad everything went well!  Happy Birthday.


----------



## sleepydog25

Lakegirl said:


> Good Morning from The Lodge!!! We are here.  Our wedding was amazing.  The weather was perfect.
> Arrived last night.  We are on the second floor facing the lake.  Ate at Geysers Point last night.  We got the Brisket and chips App and split the Turkey sandwich it was delish.  A lot more people here than I thought there would be.  Glad we stopped at the desk because our magic bands needed some help.  They said we need to bring in old ones to be taken off the account.  That simply deactivating doesn’t really fix it CM’S have been a delight, super friendly and glad to be here.
> MK today and heading out soon.
> Todays my Birthday as well!!! It’s going to be a Magical Day!


Congratulations on your wedding and birthday! Glad all went/is going well!


----------



## Granny

*Lakegirl..*.congratulations on your birthday and your wedding!  Glad to hear the you are enjoying your trip.   Geyser Point...I'm really missing that place these days!

*Sleepy.*..thanks for giving us some information about your onboarding process with Disney.   It seems to me that DHHIR is often named by people on these boards as having the best CM's in the Disney resort system.  Hopefully they are as nice to fellow Cast Members as they are to the guests!


----------



## twinklebug

Lakegirl said:


> Good Morning from The Lodge!!! We are here.  Our wedding was amazing.  The weather was perfect.
> Arrived last night.  We are on the second floor facing the lake.  Ate at Geysers Point last night.  We got the Brisket and chips App and split the Turkey sandwich it was delish.  A lot more people here than I thought there would be.  Glad we stopped at the desk because our magic bands needed some help.  They said we need to bring in old ones to be taken off the account.  That simply deactivating doesn’t really fix it CM’S have been a delight, super friendly and glad to be here.
> MK today and heading out soon.
> Todays my Birthday as well!!! It’s going to be a Magical Day!


Wow! How much fun and joy is that?!! 
Congratulations and Happy Birthday!

Did you have one cake or two?


----------



## sleepydog25

Yesterday's work was complicated by the almost all day long rain. . .most linens are hauled around in a cart open to the air, so that was a no-go. Things have to be bundled into large garbage bags before transport when it rains. Every employee there has a particular role, so that's been fascinating to see, and the leaders and GEMs (guest experience managers) are very focused on not only the guests but on the employees, as well. They pitch in with whatever job needs doing. So far, I've enjoyed my first two days.

However, this was an area where I won't likely see much duty, though they want me trained just in case. The next couple of weeks I'll be doing more actual custodial things--AM and PM shifts, main resort and beach house--with two new trainers. Had today off, work tomorrow, then back on training next week for about three days, and another three days after that, and another three days after that. I should be all custodialized by then.   

The CMs really are a friendly bunch--it's part of the culture there. I'm not so naive as to think there aren't tensions at times, but you won't see it, and I've not experienced any in my short time. The CMs pride themselves on doing a good job with guests, I can assure you of that. By the way, if you should be there in the next few weeks, and you see a guy named Mark from Los Angeles, that's me (name tags take a few weeks, so I'm using an old one!).


----------



## bobbiwoz

^I really enjoy reading your reports and sharing with DH.


----------



## twokats

Well, "Mark", you need to post a pic with your name tag for those of us that are unable to come see you!


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> Yesterday's work was complicated by the almost all day long rain. . .most linens are hauled around in a cart open to the air, so that was a no-go. Things have to be bundled into large garbage bags before transport when it rains. Every employee there has a particular role, so that's been fascinating to see, and the leaders and GEMs (guest experience managers) are very focused on not only the guests but on the employees, as well. They pitch in with whatever job needs doing. So far, I've enjoyed my first two days.
> 
> However, this was an area where I won't likely see much duty, though they want me trained just in case. The next couple of weeks I'll be doing more actual custodial things--AM and PM shifts, main resort and beach house--with two new trainers. Had today off, work tomorrow, then back on training next week for about three days, and another three days after that, and another three days after that. I should be all custodialized by then.
> 
> The CMs really are a friendly bunch--it's part of the culture there. I'm not so naive as to think there aren't tensions at times, but you won't see it, and I've not experienced any in my short time. The CMs pride themselves on doing a good job with guests, I can assure you of that. By the way, if you should be there in the next few weeks, and you see a guy named Mark from Los Angeles, that's me (name tags take a few weeks, so I'm using an old one!).


I've always thought I'd be working for the mouse some day. It's the people who make the magic after all. You can have beautiful resorts and incredible rides, but without the cast members to just pull it together with a smile and care, it's all just physical stuff. 

So, Mark from LA, do you and your coworkers think Josh Amarro's announcement on the 28000 layoffs will impact HHI? I'm hoping not, I'm hoping it doesn't touch any of the resorts, but he did say "Domestic" along side that word "parks"

That number hurts. 

Re: your tag, my sister brought home a "Cindy" Disney name tag from her CP experience for me years ago. She had left hers back at the apt one day and there were a few to choose from, so she was me for a day . I still want to work for the mouse.


----------



## Lakegirl

Checking in from VWL.  Yesterday was MK and it was far busier than I expected!  I really feel like it was busier than it would of been this time of year Pre-Covid.  DH and I were shocked.  Disney is doing a great job at social Distancing Everybody and I would say 90% at MK we’re following the rules.  As others have reported wait times are for the most part not as long as posted.  Mine Train said 45 first thing at park opening and it was 30.  Big Thunder said 50 and it was 25. Pirates said 50 and that was 45.  Jungle Cruise was posted at 50 and took 25.  The one thing I am having a hard time with is the shortened hours.  We used to do rope drop then around 2 go back to hotel when it would pour buckets from 3-5 and go back at night.  Everyday it has rained really hard around 4:00 for a good couple of hours.
We went to the fireplace at the main lodge 2nd floor last night with a drink and it was amazing.  We had tried to go to Geyser Point and it had a 30 minute wait at 8:00 so we ordered drinks walked for a bit and then thought of that fireplace.  It was so peaceful.  Just as we were getting ready to leave some others come up to sit.  
will report more later on.


----------



## jimmytammy

*Lakegirl*
Congratulations and Happy Birthday!!!  Cant think of a better place to celebrate than the very spot you folks are in


----------



## jimmytammy

So, SleepyMark it shall be until further notice 



sleepydog25 said:


> The CMs really are a friendly bunch--it's part of the culture there. I'm not so naive as to think there aren't tensions at times, but you won't see it, and I've not experienced any in my short time. The CMs pride themselves on doing a good job with guests, I can assure you of that.



This statement says it all for me where CMs are concerned.  After yesterdays layoffs, I saw where Yeeha Bob, a well known CM was part of that.  In response to his sad news, I remarked on his FB page that he, like all CMs, are the reason we as visitors return time and again to WDW.  Sure, the attractions are the draw, but the CMs are the lifeblood.  And we know what happens when our bodies drain of this, we wither and die.  I know its business, I understand.  But the top execs have got to find a way to keep the folks who make the boat truly float.  Hopefully business will pick up and Disney can re-employ all affected.  Sleepy, prayers and Moose Dust that you and Luv will remain intact.  They are going to need good folks like you!


----------



## sleepydog25

Lakegirl said:


> We went to the fireplace at the main lodge 2nd floor last night with a drink and it was amazing.  We had tried to go to Geyser Point and it had a 30 minute wait at 8:00 so we ordered drinks walked for a bit and then thought of that fireplace.  It was so peaceful.  Just as we were getting ready to leave some others come up to sit.
> will report more later on.


What a great idea to grab drinks and go the second floor fireplace! That one is rarely occupied, likely even less so now. We've often found GP busy, and with fewer options, it's likely the go-to place at WL. The weather should be much better the next few days. Enjoy!



bobbiwoz said:


> ^I really enjoy reading your reports and sharing with DH.





twokats said:


> Well, "Mark", you need to post a pic with your name tag for those of us that are unable to come see you!





twinklebug said:


> I've always thought I'd be working for the mouse some day. It's the people who make the magic after all. You can have beautiful resorts and incredible rides, but without the cast members to just pull it together with a smile and care, it's all just physical stuff.
> 
> So, Mark from LA, do you and your coworkers think Josh Amarro's announcement on the 28000 layoffs will impact HHI? I'm hoping not, I'm hoping it doesn't touch any of the resorts, but he did say "Domestic" along side that word "parks"
> 
> That number hurts.
> 
> Re: your tag, my sister brought home a "Cindy" Disney name tag from her CP experience for me years ago. She had left hers back at the apt one day and there were a few to choose from, so she was me for a day . I still want to work for the mouse.





jimmytammy said:


> So, SleepyMark it shall be until further notice
> 
> 
> 
> This statement says it all for me where CMs are concerned.  After yesterdays layoffs, I saw where Yeeha Bob, a well known CM was part of that.  In response to his sad news, I remarked on his FB page that he, like all CMs, are the reason we as visitors return time and again to WDW.  Sure, the attractions are the draw, but the CMs are the lifeblood.  And we know what happens when our bodies drain of this, we wither and die.  I know its business, I understand.  But the top execs have got to find a way to keep the folks who make the boat truly float.  Hopefully business will pick up and Disney can re-employ all affected.  Sleepy, prayers and Moose Dust the you and Luv will remain intact.  They are going to need good folks like you!


Aww, thanks for all the kind words of support. Like CMs in Disney, what makes this thread so marvelous, so worth coming back to time after time, is the kindness of the Groupies. Hey, our thread is the DHHIR CMs equivalent on the DIS! Just sayin'!

*Luv *and I read with sadness the announcement by D'Amaro. I have mixed emotions to be sure. The virus has thrown every business that isn't an online presence out of whack. I do understand that Disney is a company, and they have to make tough decisions regarding employees. While I don't always agree with Disney (you guys surely know that), I do know that they have been bleeding money but continued to pay the furloughed workers health care costs all these months. The numbers simply haven't come around, and I don't think they will until this crisis is behind us which seems to still be a year or more away, unfortunately. I do believe they'll come roaring back, and when they do, I'd like to think they'll first start hiring those who used to work for them and still wish to.

As for our particular situation, two things to note. First, we are both part-timers and these were jobs we sought simply because they were Disney-related. Should we lose them, it won't truly hurt our bottom line. We only decided to move to HHI knowing that our financial situation was just fine without any sort of work. And, if we were let go, there are plenty of places hiring--lots of resorts need staffing from security to front desk. Second, though Orlando and California theme park employees have been hit hard by this latest news, DHHIR is a different creature. The resort is full, and since it doesn't rely on actual theme parks to have maximum occupancy (HHI is the draw), they've actually been on a hiring spree (all part-timers) especially in my "specialty" of custodial services. One in-processed with me, and three did with* Luv* yesterday. The other was housekeeping, and *Luv *is front desk. Anyway, we'll see. 

Finally, here's a picture of "Mark". . .from Los Angeles (in a side note, I just found out that apparently I am married to Claire from the Philippines   ).


Signed, 
SleepyMark


----------



## yaksack

I didn't even know there was a second floor balcony.


----------



## Granny

Hey *SleepyMark*....no laying down on the job!

Here you are upright...










sleepydog25 said:


> (in a side note, I just found out that apparently I am married to Claire from the Philippines



Oh wow, don't let MinnieLuv find out about that!  You may have some 'splainin' to do!


----------



## Granny

yaksack said:


> I didn't even know there was a second floor balcony.



Yes, it's right above the main entrance.  There are stairs going up there from the lobby area near the bathrooms.  And there's another fireplace on the third floor too!


----------



## sleepydog25

When you live in HHI, you gotta eat outside.  For those who have visited, this is Hudson’s on the Dock.


----------



## Corinne

*SleepyMark!* Sounds like things are moving right along*! I *will have to dig out my old name tag, yes, of course I still have it, along with my service pins!

PS....I like your mask, is that Disney issued? I find myself commenting on people’s masks a lot...the new fashion accessory


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> *SleepyMark!* Sounds like things are moving right along*! I *will have to dig out my old name tag, yes, of course I still have it, along with my service pins!
> 
> PS....I like your mask, is that Disney issued? I find myself commenting on people’s masks a lot...the new fashion accessory


What an astute observation about noticing and commenting on masks; it's true--they are the new fashion accessory. Like harem pants, perhaps their time will pass quickly. And, yes, that is a Disney-issued mask. They give you three--two like this one and a third that's a bit broader. They're actually quite comfortable which is good given having to wear them all day. 

With that, I leave the Groupies with a picture from a recent sunrise foray to the beach with coffee in hand. . .stay well and be safe!
SleepyMark


----------



## wildernessDad

I'm peeking in to say hi and I've been trying to catch up on the most recent posts.  Congrats to sleepydog on moving and joining the big cheese!  We are still a stone's throw away from the Magic Kingdom, although we'd need a park pass to enter.  We had a 4-night stay at Riviera resort in September and had a good time.  The CMs did a great job with the Covid stuff.  We are all in on wearing masks and physical distancing.  We ate at The Boathouse just last Thursday and I asked the seater if I could be 'philosophically distanced'.  We sat outside and it was a good day indeed.  We love The Boathouse.

There is a family that we know, the mother of which is the daughter of my best friend, who is no longer with us.  Their youngest daughter was diagnosed with neuroblastoma.  It's a horrible cancer and the poor little thing went through a number of operations, radiation treatments and stem cell transplants at Hopkins.  Fortunately, they live in Maryland where Hopkins is available.  Everybody calls her the 'Warrior Princess.'  She is now cancer free from what I know which is a blessing.  We donated to their GoFundMe page and I'm going to make a reservation for them, a family of 4 plus my best friend's ex wife, to spend 5 nights at Kidani in December of 2021 in a 2 bedroom savanna view villa.  Not charging rent of any sort.  It makes me happy to do it.  The doctors have okayed the vacation for them

Speaking of December, we'll be at VWL from Dec 6 - Dec 11, pretty much our normal December vacation.  We're open to meet-ups of sorts and we'll physical distance and wear masks.  Don't want to get Covid-19.

Looking ahead to 2021, we'll be staying 5 nights at VWL around the 50th Anniversary of WDW and also doing Dec 5 - 10 at VWL, the time the family I talked about will be at Kidani.  We'll be at Kidani around Thanksgiving.  I will try to get on more often.  I do have too much time on my hands now that I'm retired.  I have been working on my iOS apps to keep me busy.  Ciao.


----------



## bluecastle

Hi all! 
Happy Belated Birthday, *Lakegirl*! Hope you're having a wonderful trip! We finally made it to that fireplace on our last trip in January. It's a wonderful hideaway. I love all the nooks and crannies at WL, even the ones without fireplaces. And of course, VWL feels like one big hideaway, which is one of the reasons we love it.
*SleepyMark: * thanks for all your updates and your photos. Except for the alligator, your photos have been relaxing and beautiful 
As much as I love having a countdown, I am considering taking it down. It was made when my daughter was still teaching and we were planning around a school year schedule. She is on an unpaid LOA and searching for work she can do at home while I help provide part-time, but free,  childcare assistance. ( I am limited in what I can do)  One of the reasons I haven't been around here much is that I am exhausted! So, there are lots of things up in the air right now, (my husband is thinking of retiring also), and so it's hard to plan for a specific time. Anyhow, I love keeping up with the Groupies, whether I have a countdown or not!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Sleepy thank you for sharing your adventure with us.  I gotta say I'm a bit jealous.  My sister lives in Myrtle Beach right on the beach.  So lucky.  She works at a hotel there.  She is not a big fan of the tourist season lol.  I think things will be better for you though.  Enjoy your new and exciting life!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Lakegirl said:


> Good Morning from The Lodge!!! We are here.  Our wedding was amazing.  The weather was perfect.
> Arrived last night.  We are on the second floor facing the lake.  Ate at Geysers Point last night.  We got the Brisket and chips App and split the Turkey sandwich it was delish.  A lot more people here than I thought there would be.  Glad we stopped at the desk because our magic bands needed some help.  They said we need to bring in old ones to be taken off the account.  That simply deactivating doesn’t really fix it CM’S have been a delight, super friendly and glad to be here.
> MK today and heading out soon.
> Todays my Birthday as well!!! It’s going to be a Magical Day!


Congratulations and Happy birthday!  Thank you for sharing with us.  Sounds like you are having a great time other than the rain.  


wildernessDad said:


> There is a family that we know, the mother of which is the daughter of my best friend, who is no longer with us.  Their youngest daughter was diagnosed with neuroblastoma.  It's a horrible cancer and the poor little thing went through a number of operations, radiation treatments and stem cell transplants at Hopkins.  Fortunately, they live in Maryland where Hopkins is available.  Everybody calls her the 'Warrior Princess.'  She is now cancer free from what I know which is a blessing.  We donated to their GoFundMe page and I'm going to make a reservation for them, a family of 4 plus my best friend's ex wife, to spend 5 nights at Kidani in December of 2021 in a 2 bedroom savanna view villa.  Not charging rent of any sort.  It makes me happy to do it.  The doctors have okayed the vacation for them


You are so awesome for doing this!!!!  My brother had a brain tumor so I understand what families go through in a case like this.  What a wonderful gift you are giving them.  How I wish we could have done something like that for my brother and parents.


----------



## DVC Jen

What a year this has been.  I am so ready for it to be over. Friday my nieces husband passed away.  He was in a single car accident.  He ran a stop sign, hit a curb, went airborne and then crashed into a tree.  We don't know exactly what happened.  If he was distracted or if he suffered a health issue.  About 2 years ago he had a small stroke.  Needless to day my niece (late 40's) is beyond devastated.  This marks the 6th death in my family and friends circle this year.  2 old friends, a sister, a former neighbor, a nephews wife and now my nieces husband. 

I am sooo ready for a trip to the world.  Needing our happy place right now.  We have to hold out for next summer though.  So please keep the photos and reports coming.  Feels like they lower my blood pressure just looking at them.

I hope everyone is doing well.

@sleepydog25  are you still Sleepy"Mark" or do you have your own name tag now?  We are talking about another trip to HHI in the next few years.  We enjoyed our last (and first) trip there a few years ago.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DVC Jen said:


> What a year this has been.  I am so ready for it to be over. Friday my nieces husband passed away.  He was in a single car accident.  He ran a stop sign, hit a curb, went airborne and then crashed into a tree.  We don't know exactly what happened.  If he was distracted or if he suffered a health issue.  About 2 years ago he had a small stroke.  Needless to day my niece (late 40's) is beyond devastated.  This marks the 6th death in my family and friends circle this year.  2 old friends, a sister, a former neighbor, a nephews wife and now my nieces husband.
> 
> I am sooo ready for a trip to the world.  Needing our happy place right now.  We have to hold out for next summer though.  So please keep the photos and reports coming.  Feels like they lower my blood pressure just looking at them.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> @sleepydog25  are you still Sleepy"Mark" or do you have your own name tag now?  We are talking about another trip to HHI in the next few years.  We enjoyed our last (and first) trip there a few years ago.


Gosh I'm so sorry.  This is has just been awful for everyone but even worse for some.  My condolences on your losses.


----------



## twinklebug

DVC Jen said:


> What a year this has been.  I am so ready for it to be over. Friday my nieces husband passed away.  He was in a single car accident.  He ran a stop sign, hit a curb, went airborne and then crashed into a tree.  We don't know exactly what happened.  If he was distracted or if he suffered a health issue.  About 2 years ago he had a small stroke.  Needless to day my niece (late 40's) is beyond devastated.  This marks the 6th death in my family and friends circle this year.  2 old friends, a sister, a former neighbor, a nephews wife and now my nieces husband.
> 
> I am sooo ready for a trip to the world.  Needing our happy place right now.  We have to hold out for next summer though.  So please keep the photos and reports coming.  Feels like they lower my blood pressure just looking at them.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> @sleepydog25  are you still Sleepy"Mark" or do you have your own name tag now?  We are talking about another trip to HHI in the next few years.  We enjoyed our last (and first) trip there a few years ago.




I'm so sorry Jen, sending love.
It does sound like he had a medical event. Heartbreaking.


----------



## sleepydog25

DVC Jen said:


> What a year this has been.  I am so ready for it to be over. Friday my nieces husband passed away.  He was in a single car accident.  He ran a stop sign, hit a curb, went airborne and then crashed into a tree.  We don't know exactly what happened.  If he was distracted or if he suffered a health issue.  About 2 years ago he had a small stroke.  Needless to day my niece (late 40's) is beyond devastated.  This marks the 6th death in my family and friends circle this year.  2 old friends, a sister, a former neighbor, a nephews wife and now my nieces husband.
> 
> I am sooo ready for a trip to the world.  Needing our happy place right now.  We have to hold out for next summer though.  So please keep the photos and reports coming.  Feels like they lower my blood pressure just looking at them.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> @sleepydog25  are you still Sleepy"Mark" or do you have your own name tag now?  We are talking about another trip to HHI in the next few years.  We enjoyed our last (and first) trip there a few years ago.


We, too, offer our condolences. Even without COVID, you've had a really tough year, and its specter makes it even worse, I'm sure. 

Nope, I'm still SleepyMark. I don't go back to work until Wednesday, so maybe, maybe I'll have a name change by then. 

In other news, just had our third gator sighting in the last two weeks, floating right by our back yard in the lagoon. I get such a kick out of them.


----------



## twokats

DVC Jen, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

My sympathy @DVC Jen.  Such a difficult year you and your family are having.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> In other news, just had our third gator sighting in the last two weeks, floating right by our back yard in the lagoon. I get such a kick out of them.



Ya know - we have coyotes, rattle snakes, the odd black widow spider or scorpion and now and then a mountain lion, bobcat and black bear running around.  I'll I have to say I'll keep all of them over your friendly neighborhood alligator!   Maybe too much Peter Pan in my youth.


----------



## bluecastle

DVC Jen said:


> What a year this has been.  I am so ready for it to be over. Friday my nieces husband passed away.  He was in a single car accident.  He ran a stop sign, hit a curb, went airborne and then crashed into a tree.  We don't know exactly what happened.  If he was distracted or if he suffered a health issue.  About 2 years ago he had a small stroke.  Needless to day my niece (late 40's) is beyond devastated.  This marks the 6th death in my family and friends circle this year.  2 old friends, a sister, a former neighbor, a nephews wife and now my nieces husband.
> 
> I am sooo ready for a trip to the world.  Needing our happy place right now.  We have to hold out for next summer though.  So please keep the photos and reports coming.  Feels like they lower my blood pressure just looking at them.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> @sleepydog25  are you still Sleepy"Mark" or do you have your own name tag now?  We are talking about another trip to HHI in the next few years.  We enjoyed our last (and first) trip there a few years ago.


I am so sorry to read about how much you've had to deal with this year, in addition to all the COVID stress. Your poor niece. My heart goes out to her. Does she have a good support system nearby? Even life's most tragic events are made more complicated by this damn virus. 
I hope that there is a long and magical WDW trip for you in the not too distant future. I am hoping that when we finally go, we can go for a longer period of time and just savor all that we've been missing.


----------



## TCRAIG

Oh Jen - so sorry to hear about your nieces’s husband and other family/friend losses...sending a big hug to y’all


----------



## Corinne

Jen,
So sorry for your loss, and to hear about all you’ve gone through this year.


----------



## DVC Jen

bluecastle said:


> I am so sorry to read about how much you've had to deal with this year, in addition to all the COVID stress. Your poor niece. My heart goes out to her. Does she have a good support system nearby? Even life's most tragic events are made more complicated by this damn virus.
> I hope that there is a long and magical WDW trip for you in the not too distant future. I am hoping that when we finally go, we can go for a longer period of time and just savor all that we've been missing.
> View attachment 530214




yes she does.  Both of her parents are still alive and live close by.  Her older sister is also very close and she has a brother just about an hour away.  She also has her 2 sons from her first marriage and a lot of friends.  They had only been married for 7 years.  Her first marriage was tough.  She found happiness in this marriage.  It really is tragic.  My heart breaks for her.


----------



## jimmytammy

Jen,
As if this year hasn't been bad enough,  the news you shared about your nieces husband in addition to all your other losses, wow, just wow

My sympathy to you and your loved ones.  I will be praying for you and your family as you deal with it all.  May God grant you peace among the chaos of life as it is now.  Just know, we are one big family here, and you can lean on us anytime you need.


----------



## Granny

*Jen.*..so sorry that you and your family have faced so many tragedies this year.  You are in our prayers.


----------



## Lorana

All my love and sympathy, Jen.  I know how hard losing a loved one is, and it's especially challenging to cope with our grief these days.


----------



## twinklebug

Is everyone who had planned on going in December still on? I cancelled one of my two rooms and am either cutting down the second one to 4 nights, or cancelling it altogether... my kids think I'm nuts to want to risk going to Florida this year.


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> Is everyone who had planned on going in December still on? I cancelled one of my two rooms and am either cutting down the second one to 4 nights, or cancelling it all together... my kids think I'm nuts to want to risk going to Florida this year.



We cancelled our December trip.  Nothing planned until next October at this point.  

I don't think you're nuts at all, Cindy.  We just don't feel comfortable with the crowds yet.


----------



## TCRAIG

So far, we’re still going but not 100% sure of our dates yet due to a ‘higher calling - Grandma and GranJer’ duty for our 2 little Grands!


----------



## Lakegirl

Jen so sorry for your loss.


----------



## jimmytammy

Me being a kid of the 70s and teen of the 80s, it was tough hearing this week that my all time favorite guitarist Eddie Van Halen lost his long battle with throat cancer earlier this week.  He was 65, still very young IMO.  2020 has been a tough year on us all, this just adds to it for me personally.  Not many celebrities have I ever had a desire to meet, but he was one guy I would have liked to had the chance to do so.  His music will live on which to me is a great thing.  

In better news, I am currently listening to a group, Voctave, who some of you may know.  Never knew they existed until this AM.  They are a spinoff of The Voices of Liberty and are just as awesome as we know them to be at Epcot.  If you have Amazon Prime,  check them out.  Several albums(I know, this dates me)are on there and so far all are very good!


----------



## Lakegirl

The lodge was absolute amazing.  I must say Geyser Point is a huge plus for VWL right now.  We got the Brisket and chips twice.  They were so good.  Turkey sandwich is enough for two easily.  RF you need to order ahead of time.  Give it at least 1/2 hour before you want to eat.  You just show them your refillable cups and they give you what you would like for dinks in paper cups.  I think they will come up with another way in the future. Maybe link to your MDE app.   There was a manager at RF who apparently wasn’t usually at QS but she was amazing.  My first time there this trip was a little chaotic and to add to I didn’t know I was supposed to order ahead of time.  At that time I only wanted the refillable cups anyway and you can’t order them on the app yet.  There was a problem with the register that had plexiglass in front of and and wouldn’t work, but there were 2 other registers without Plexi that did work.  The two girls refused to use them because there was no pkexi in front of them. I had a mask on they had masks on. One of the girls literally just walked away from the manager after the manager told her to get a face shield if she didn’t feel comfortable and proceeded to have a guest a ask her a question about there app.  She was face to face with a guest no plexi between (they both had face masks on).  She had no problem talking to that guest but would not check me out.  The check out line was getting longer and longer.  The manager said to the CM that didn’t walk away that they would have a discussion with the whole team about servicing guests and if they are worried they can get a face shield not just refuse to help a guest.  The hot tub was not hot and we were told y another guest that it had been the night before.  The first night we thought it was due to it had just rained so hard.  Second night is when we figured out it wasn’t.  The hot tub was a very busy spot.  I think everyone really enjoys that when on vacation.  We met some nice people.  The pool had times when it wasn’t busy at all.  We
spent our morning that we were going to Epcot at the pool it was great.  So beautifu.  The main pool was much busier.
I love the Lobby of VWL but the fireplaces only were lit two days out of our 5 days.  We usually only “stop” on our way back to our rooms for just a short sit to relax.  i
I Thought there was something wrong with them and asked at the desk and they said they are not always lit.  I said you mean on purpose?  And she said yes.  I said I thought they were just always lit 24 hours a day?  The CM said they used to be but since we have reopened they are not.  I thought that was very disappointing asI find them very special.  The rooms were very clean and all the CM’s were great.  I loved the 30% discount.  I did notice it seams they have not reordered merchandise as it was really limited.  I totally understand this from a business perspectiv.
I love my Disneysnacks and usually stock up to bring home so when I am missing Disney it brings me back.  They had very limited snacks.  No wrapped rice crispie treats or the Pretzels we usually like to take home.  They did have fresh made rice crispie treats at Main street bakery but  limited.  We ate at Le Cellier and it was amazing!  First time for us and we will be back.  We also ate at Narcoose for my Birthday and I’m not sure we will rush back.  The other times I absolutely Loved it.
I am having trouble getting reservations for our Nov/Dec trip.  I will have to stock the reservation app for next 50 days.  
Disney is really doing a great job at social Distancing.  It is amazing how creative they are. The rule breakers I saw were usually eating in line, so apparently they thought it was ok to not have their ask on on line because they were eating.  We just add sure we stayed back far enough and nobody complained as I think they knew why we were staying 12 feet away.  
when we were waiting for the tragic express we were seated at the seats in the main lobby.  There was somebody who was on the phone yapping away without his mask off.  He was 6 ft away but it bothered me so we moved.
If we didn’t go all the time I am not sure I would suggest someone to go, but for us it was amazing and  I am so glad we went and can’t wait to go again. Sorry for the long post but I love reading reports from all l of you when you go.


----------



## sleepydog25

It's the weekend, Groupies! Now, I'm on semi-retired time, so the significance of a weekend is no longer what it once was. Still. . .   And in celebration of this particular weekend and the fact I wasn't working today *(Luv* was, or should I say Clare from the Philippines), I made a seafood feast. I stopped at Bennie Hudson' fresh seafood and picked up a dozen oysters, a dozen little neck clams, and a pound of local, fresh shrimp. I steamed most of the shrimp, save for a few I tossed in the fennel, onion, garlic, and fire-roasted tomatoes broth where I cooked the clams, as well. As an appetizer before all this, I shucked the oysters and made a quick, spicy cocktail sauce with which to have them. I took no pictures of this feast, but I did go out for a bike ride in the neighborhood where we live, so I'll post a few of those pictures instead.


----------



## Granny

*SleepyMark*...thanks for continuing to share your local surroundings and Disney experience with us. You have chosen a beautiful part of the country to make your new home, and I hope you continue to enjoy your new employer.  

I'm sure there's a part of you and Luv that miss the hills and mountains of your last home.  But I'm sure the waterways, marshes and beaches of Hilton Head will become a comfortable fit for the both of you.


----------



## twokats

SleepyMark!  Sounds delicious (except for the oysters) I never have developed a taste for them.  And the pictures are great also.


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> Me being a kid of the 70s and teen of the 80s, it was tough hearing this week that my all time favorite guitarist Eddie Van Halen lost his long battle with throat cancer earlier this week.  He was 65, still very young IMO.  2020 has been a tough year on us all, this just adds to it for me personally.  Not many celebrities have I ever had a desire to meet, but he was one guy I would have liked to had the chance to do so.  His music will live on which to me is a great thing.
> 
> In better news, I am currently listening to a group, Voctave, who some of you may know.  Never knew they existed until this AM.  They are a spinoff of The Voices of Liberty and are just as awesome as we know them to be at Epcot.  If you have Amazon Prime,  check them out.  Several albums(I know, this dates me)are on there and so far all are very good!



Jimmy, Dana is a huge VH fan, and was always listening to them  when the boys were young. So sad.


----------



## sleepydog25

Good Sunday morning, Groupies! Below are two shots of the beach yesterday taken from the end of the short boardwalk at DHHIR's Beach House. My shift yesterday was at the Beach House, and while I didn't get but a few brief moments out at this spot (among other things we do is spray down the boardwalk and wipe off bird poo), this is the type view I got. It was off and on again stormy yesterday, so the waves were crashing a bit more powerfully than normal. Not a bad gig. Officially, I took these shots after my shift.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Thank you!  I love seeing the ocean, all of the moods.


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> Jimmy, Dana is a huge VH fan, and was always listening to them  when the boys were young. So sad.


*Corinne*, please tell Dana he has good tastes in music!  I too was a bigger fan of the early days.  When Sammy Hagar came along I still enjoyed the music but the direction they started taking near the end of that stint was getting too political for my tastes.  Fun tunes that make you feel good, that's my taste.  Just like sports, for me at least, politics doesn't belong in music either.  Sports, music, WDW.  They all are supposed to be an escape from real life issues.  Let the fantasy life return, 2020 has brought way more "real life" issues than I care to live with


----------



## jimmytammy

*Lakegirl*
Great trip report!  Its interesting how the virus has changed the RF atmosphere, yet it sounds like GP hasn't missed a beat.  I really like GP, so much to say, that it is one change that Im glad WL made.  I miss the views of the beach/lake, but enjoy those views with a drink in hand from GP.  
We were long time fans of Le Cellier until they went up on prices during the change to 2 table service credits.  Haven't been back since, but our DD and DSIL went back in Dec and she loved it just as much as ever.  I need to get over myself and return soon I guess.  We make the Cheddar Cheese Soup at home every so often.
You mentioned Narcoosse's and how you used to love it, but this past time not so much.  Its sad when a staple doesn't live up to your standards and all the sudden it leaves your pallete desiring more.  Ohana was a go to for our family for many years as the way we started every WDW trip.  The last few times we went, it just seemed like a lot of food, and not much reason to return.  50s PTC is one of those go too places for us, and on occasion, we found it lacking, so we would skip, then go back a trip or 2 later, and found it just as good as we remembered.  Hope Narcoosses will be like that for you folks down the road.


----------



## jimmytammy

*SleepyDog, SleepyMark, Slydog, Maddog, TopDog, etc, etc.*
Its good to be thought of in so many ways
Looks like you guys have settled in nicely to the HH life.  I am so happy for y'all!!  I love that you have fresh seafood at your beckon call.  I would be a happy camper myself with that.  Love me some good seafood.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey groupies!  Hope you are all having a great Sunday.  So I have mentioned before that we are staying at BWV for our January trip but we want to eat at WC and check out all the changes at the Lodge.  We are thinking the best day for this is the day we get in since we won't be going to a park that day.  Our plane is scheduled to land at 1:10.  What do you think is the earliest we should make our ADR for?  Maybe 6 just to be sure?


----------



## Lakegirl

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey groupies!  Hope you are all having a great Sunday.  So I have mentioned before that we are staying at BWV for our January trip but we want to eat at WC and check out all the changes at the Lodge.  We are thinking the best day for this is the day we get in since we won't be going to a park that day.  Our plane is scheduled to land at 1:10.  What do you think is the earliest we should make our ADR for?  Maybe 6 just to be sure?


You can’t go wrong with 6, that will give you plenty of time.


----------



## jimmytammy

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey groupies!  Hope you are all having a great Sunday.  So I have mentioned before that we are staying at BWV for our January trip but we want to eat at WC and check out all the changes at the Lodge.  We are thinking the best day for this is the day we get in since we won't be going to a park that day.  Our plane is scheduled to land at 1:10.  What do you think is the earliest we should make our ADR for?  Maybe 6 just to be sure?


I agree with Lakegirl, 6 would be great.  You can always Uber over for a safety net if time is an issue


----------



## sleepydog25

Just to brighten your week, hopefully, here are shots from our walk on the beach this morning, Starbucks lattes in hand. . .


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> I agree with Lakegirl, 6 would be great.  You can always Uber over for a safety net if time is an issue


Thanks JT.  I figured at the least we would probably have to Uber it back but I wish they still had the Minnie vans right now.  I guess we will play it by ear to see what will be the best way to get there.  I'm hoping we have a good amount of time to explore as well as have dinner.


----------



## jimmytammy

*Sleepy*
Those are awesome views!!


----------



## rkstocke5609

Hello Groupies!
I am busy catching up on 5 months of action on the thread, Covid has depressed my interest (that and lake season is finally coming to a close).  Anyways, I am within a 7 day decision on whether or not to cancel December airfare for our upcoming 1BR at VWL and I was hoping for some insight from the group.  Thing is, the points would expire at the end of January, so I’d have to try and rent them or take a point bath.  While we don’t have anyone in a high risk group that would be part of the trip, it’s still a Covid world and so it’s annoying.  I tried to call the lodge to see what’s even open but couldn’t get anyone to pick up, just nice music.  Am I correct in assuming that all the restaurants are closed and likely no Christmas decorations would even be up?    Is this planned trip even worth my time? I haven’t purchased park tickets because I just don’t even really understand what’s going on down there.
Any insights and opinions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## sleepydog25

rkstocke5609 said:


> Hello Groupies!
> I am busy catching up on 5 months of action on the thread, Covid has depressed my interest (that and lake season is finally coming to a close).  Anyways, I am within a 7 day decision on whether or not to cancel December airfare for our upcoming 1BR at VWL and I was hoping for some insight from the group.  Thing is, the points would expire at the end of January, so I’d have to try and rent them or take a point bath.  While we don’t have anyone in a high risk group that would be part of the trip, it’s still a Covid world and so it’s annoying.  I tried to call the lodge to see what’s even open but couldn’t get anyone to pick up, just nice music.  Am I correct in assuming that all the restaurants are closed and likely no Christmas decorations would even be up?    Is this planned trip even worth my time? I haven’t purchased park tickets because I just don’t even really understand what’s going on down there.
> Any insights and opinions would be greatly appreciated!


You have a booking and the points, as you say, would expire. Keep the reservation. Even if you don't do the parks, enjoy the relaxing parts such as the beauty of the Lodge. WCC, RF, and GP are all open. The pools are open. Disney Springs is open and needs no tickets or reservations. Christmas decorations will go up as planned, though timing is uncertain. If you're not keen on traveling during COVID, I fully understand. If you're willing to take all precautions and go to a place where the safety protocols are as stringent as any you're likely to find, I'd say stay the course. Best wishes with your decision!


----------



## jimmytammy

*Ron*
Im with Sleepy on this one. I too am not a fan of going in the Covid world, mainly being forced to wear a mask. Its just me, not making fun of anyone wearing one on a regular basis, its personal health for me, asthmatic type issues make my throat burn after 10 mins with one on.  But given your situation, with points and all, I'm not keen on giving them up, and renting them this late in the juncture may not work either.  If we were in different circumstances, someone would rent them in a heartbeat.  I say go, as Sleepy says,  enjoy the resort(s) even of the parks are not on the radar. We got out of. town a few weeks back in the NC mountains and it did us a world of good.  We have been escaping to the lake as well, and those long weekend trips were much needed.  

We are debating a late Feb early Mar trip to the world, but waiting to see mask rules dissipate.  Wishful thinking maybe.  We shall see.  Worst case scenario,I only get one trip out of my AP.  We may pop down to DHHI to harass a certain Groupie we all know as SleepyDog


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> *Ron*
> Im with Sleepy on this one. I too am not a fan of going in the Covid world, mainly being forced to wear a mask. Its just me, not making fun of anyone wearing one on a regular basis, its personal health for me, asthmatic type issues make my throat burn after 10 mins with one on.  But given your situation, with points and all, I'm not keen on giving them up, and renting them this late in the juncture may not work either.  If we were in different circumstances, someone would rent them in a heartbeat.  I say go, as Sleepy says,  enjoy the resort(s) even of the parks are not on the radar. We got out of. town a few weeks back in the NC mountains and it did us a world of good.  We have been escaping to the lake as well, and those long weekend trips were much needed.
> 
> We are debating a late Feb early Mar trip to the world, but waiting to see mask rules dissipate.  Wishful thinking maybe.  We shall see.  Worst case scenario,I only get one trip out of my AP.  We may pop down to DHHI to harass a certain Groupie we all know as SleepyDog


Yes! Come to DHHIR! It's such a marvelous place, and we work hard to keep it cleaned and humming. And. I even have a name tag with my actual name on it now!


----------



## bluecastle

jimmytammy said:


> Me being a kid of the 70s and teen of the 80s, it was tough hearing this week that my all time favorite guitarist Eddie Van Halen lost his long battle with throat cancer earlier this week.  He was 65, still very young IMO.  2020 has been a tough year on us all, this just adds to it for me personally.  Not many celebrities have I ever had a desire to meet, but he was one guy I would have liked to had the chance to do so.  His music will live on which to me is a great thing.
> 
> In better news, I am currently listening to a group, Voctave, who some of you may know.  Never knew they existed until this AM.  They are a spinoff of The Voices of Liberty and are just as awesome as we know them to be at Epcot.  If you have Amazon Prime,  check them out.  Several albums(I know, this dates me)are on there and so far all are very good!


I am a big fan of Voctave and subscribe to them on YouTube. The Disney and Christmas music drew me in, but The Impossible Dream from Man of La Mancha just blew me away. 
I have a lot of catching up to do. Can't wait to read everything I've missed.


----------



## rkstocke5609

sleepydog25 said:


> You have a booking and the points, as you say, would expire. Keep the reservation. Even if you don't do the parks, enjoy the relaxing parts such as the beauty of the Lodge. WCC, RF, and GP are all open. The pools are open. Disney Springs is open and needs no tickets or reservations. Christmas decorations will go up as planned, though timing is uncertain. If you're not keen on traveling during COVID, I fully understand. If you're willing to take all precautions and go to a place where the safety protocols are as stringent as any you're likely to find, I'd say stay the course. Best wishes with your decision!





jimmytammy said:


> *Ron*
> Im with Sleepy on this one. I too am not a fan of going in the Covid world, mainly being forced to wear a mask. Its just me, not making fun of anyone wearing one on a regular basis, its personal health for me, asthmatic type issues make my throat burn after 10 mins with one on.  But given your situation, with points and all, I'm not keen on giving them up, and renting them this late in the juncture may not work either.  If we were in different circumstances, someone would rent them in a heartbeat.  I say go, as Sleepy says,  enjoy the resort(s) even of the parks are not on the radar. We got out of. town a few weeks back in the NC mountains and it did us a world of good.  We have been escaping to the lake as well, and those long weekend trips were much needed.
> 
> Yes,
> 
> We are debating a late Feb early Mar trip to the world, but waiting to see mask rules dissipate.  Wishful thinking maybe.  We shall see.  Worst case scenario,I only get one trip out of my AP.  We may pop down to DHHI to harass a certain Groupie we all know as SleepyDog



Thank you both for your thoughts on the issue!  Soul searching on this all weekend I suspect.  So many pros & cons!


----------



## jimmytammy

rkstocke5609 said:


> Thank you both for your thoughts on the issue!  Soul searching on this all weekend I suspect.  So many pros & cons!


No matter what, you folks will make the right decision on which is best for you.  Moose Dust coming your way!


----------



## TCRAIG

Here now - some thoughts - rooms have been great and super clean, no issues there...parks were definitely more crowded on Friday - Monday but Tuesday thru Today have been great...I miss park hopping!  Lines for rides are long but they move quickly - there’s hand sanitizer stands all over the place - which is great....most are wearing their masks but a few have a tendency to pull down under their noses...and lastly, I feel so bad for men who have great big bushy beards - wearing a mask must be 1000 times worse than for everyone else!


----------



## Lakegirl

Anybody else going in December?  We are finally going to be there in December when there is usually big groupie meets.  I know there won’t be but hoping some might be.  We just extended our trip to December 5th.  We are going on 11/28.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Lakegirl said:


> Anybody else going in December?  We are finally going to be there in December when there is usually big groupie meets.  I know there won’t be but hoping some might be.  We just extended our trip to December 5th.  We are going on 11/28.



We will be at HHI Dec 1-3, VGF Dec 3-5, then VWL 5-10.  We do have park reservations because our AP’s are active, but don’t feel we have to go into parks if we don’t feel safe.  We do have a lunch date with Meriweather at Brown Derby on the 9th.  

We have an Epcot Park plan for arrival date on 3rd, but staying at GF, or heading to WL and meeting Groupies would be preferable!

Bobbi


----------



## TCRAIG

Current plans are us being at The Lodge 12/11-12/17


----------



## lodgelady

We will be there for Thanksgiving week, but will be sticking close to our 2-bedroom "home". That means a LOT of cooking for Mama in the room :0 That is OK- but cannot locate a current list of kitchen equipment that is supplied. Miss those DVC yearly catalogs of yore.... anyway- can anyone of you LOVERS help me find what I am looking for?


----------



## Granny

lodgelady said:


> We will be there for Thanksgiving week, but will be sticking close to our 2-bedroom "home". That means a LOT of cooking for Mama in the room :0 That is OK- but cannot locate a current list of kitchen equipment that is supplied. Miss those DVC yearly catalogs of yore.... anyway- can anyone of you LOVERS help me find what I am looking for?



Lodgelady...we have never really cooked on vacation so I'm not sure what the cooking supplies look like, though it seems to me that they have a pretty good variety of pots, pans and such.  I think the information is supposed to be on the Member web site but I wasn't able to locate it.  I think someone will come around and have that list for you.  Enjoy your planning for your trip!


----------



## Granny

Okay Groupies...I'm not trying to stir a hornet's nest but I thought I'd share this video...

*Wear A Mask (To the tune of "Be our Guest")*

I found it to be clever, even if you don't agree with what it is saying.  Although having Mrs. Potts drop an F bomb was a bit shocking!


----------



## TCRAIG

We didn’t cook this time around but IIRC, One Bedrooms have 1 small sauce pan, one larger sauce pan, a skillet, roasting pan, a couple mixing bowls, a glass casserole or 2, a colander and a variety of utensils...With dishes and flatware for 8...hope this helps


----------



## BillPA

The following items are provided in *Disney Vacation Club*
One-Bedroom Villas Kitchens and Closets.
(Items with **** are available upon request.)
*IN THE KITCHEN CABINETS*

Dinner Plates – 8
Salad Plates – 8
Cereal Bowls – 8
Coffee Mugs – 8
Platter – 1
Vegetable Bowl – 1
Creamer/Sugar Bowl Set
Salad Serving Bowl – 1
Juice Glasses – 8
Water Glasses – 8
Wine Glasses – 8
Pitcher – 1
Colander – 1
Sieve – 1
Cheese Grater – 1
3 Rubbermaid Containers for Storage
Cookie Sheet
Oblong 3 Qt Dish – 1 (13×9)
Serrated Bread Knife
Paring Knife
Roast Slicer
2 Quart Covered Casserole – 1
3 piece Mixing Bowl Set
Plastic Measuring Cups
Plastic Measuring Spoons
Cutting Board
Wastebasket
3 Packets Dishwasher Detergent
Extra Roll of Paper Towels
Fire Extinguisher
*ON THE KITCHEN COUNTER*

Wicker Sugar Basket – 1
12-cup Coffee Maker
Small Bottle Dish Detergent
Pot Holders – 2
Dish Towel
Sponge
Toaster
Dish Drainer
Ice Bucket
** Electric Mixer
** Blender

*IN THE KITCHEN DRAWERS*

Solid Serving Spoons – 2
Serving Fork – 1
Tablespoons – 2
Dinner Forks – 8
Salad Forks – 8
Dinner Knives – 8
Steak Knives – 8
Soup Spoons – 8
Teaspoons – 8
Cutlery Tray – 1
Vegetable Peeler – 1
Bottle Opener/Corkscrew – 1
Set Measuring Spoons
Tongs – 1 plastic for salad, 1 metal
Soup Ladle
Hand Can Opener
Pancake Turner
Slotted Spoon
*OTHER ACCESSORIES*

Vacuum Cleaner
Iron and Ironing board
Broom
Dust Pan
Brush
Ice Cube Tray in Fridge
Tea Kettle on Stovetop
Broiler Pan in Oven
Cookware Set in Oven Lower Drawer
–1 small skillet
–1 medium skillet
–1 small pan with lid
–1 6 qt. pot with lid


----------



## bluecastle

lodgelady said:


> We will be there for Thanksgiving week, but will be sticking close to our 2-bedroom "home". That means a LOT of cooking for Mama in the room :0 That is OK- but cannot locate a current list of kitchen equipment that is supplied. Miss those DVC yearly catalogs of yore.... anyway- can anyone of you LOVERS help me find what I am looking for?


I know you asked for current, but I figured that maybe it hasn't changed too much? This list is from my trip notes from 2014. I know that there is not always a bottle opener or corkscrew because I remember putting those on my packing list. (we drove) My son-in-law made us a delicious breakfast frittata and he had everything he needed. Maybe someone can amend my list. I remember there was no salt and pepper. We had to go to Roaring Fork to get the little packets 
Kitchen:
Beverage Glasses 8
Broiler Pan 
Cereal Bowls 8
Coffee (not sure if there is decaf or tea)
Coffee Maker 
Coffee Mugs 8
Colander
Cookie Sheet
Cookware Set 11 piece
Covered 2 Quart Casserole
Creamer/Sugar Bowl Set
Cutting Board
Dinner Plates 8
Dish Drainer
Dish Towel
Dish Detergent
Dishwashing Soap
Grater
Ice Bucket
Juice Glasses 8
Measuring Cup
Mixing Bowl - 3 piece set
Oblong 3 Quart Dish
Pitcher
Platter
Pot Holders 2
Recycle Basket
Salad Bowl
Salad Plates 8
Storate Containers 3
Tea Kettle
Toaster
Vegetable Bowl
Wastebasket
Wine Glasses 8

Kitchen Drawers:
Bottle Opener
Bread Knife
Can Opener
Corkscrew
Cutlery Tray
Dinner Forks 8
Dinner Knives 8
Measuring Spoon set
Paring Knife
Roaster Slicer
Salad Forks 8
Serving Fork
Slotted Spoon
Serving Spoon
Soup Ladle
Soup Spoons 8
Spatula 
Sponge
Steak Knives 8
Tablespoons 2
Teaspoons 8
Tongs 1
Vegetable Peeler
Whisk


----------



## bluecastle

I don't know how I missed seeing the post above mine! Sorry for the duplication!


----------



## twinklebug

I just cancelled our December trip, moving the points either to May or September. Due to the 50th, it will probably be to reserve a second room at the end of September.
It's all good


----------



## sachilles

We stayed at Kidani last week. Neat place, but really lacking on food options right now. Thankfully we visited Geyser point for Dinner on our Magic Kingdom day. I noticed the Bison statues were missing. Hopefully just taken out for some sprucing up off site. Sort of felt guilty eating the Bison burger, lol.
Wish I could find some of the hanging lamps like at Wilderness lodge for sale somewhere.


----------



## twinklebug

sachilles said:


> We stayed at Kidani last week. Neat place, but really lacking on food options right now. Thankfully we visited Geyser point for Dinner on our Magic Kingdom day. I noticed the Bison statues were missing. Hopefully just taken out for some sprucing up off site. Sort of felt guilty eating the Bison burger, lol.
> Wish I could find some of the hanging lamps like at Wilderness lodge for sale somewhere.


The teepee chandeliers? There are some out on the web, but be forewarned, they run $1,700 - $4,000


----------



## sachilles

twinklebug said:


> The teepee chandeliers? There are some out on the web, but be forewarned, they run $1,700 - $4,000


No....I'd need a bigger house.
The ones on the poles as you go up the walk way from the boats to geyser point. They are about 1 foot square. Those are fairly simple. Also the ones in the hallway from the lobby to the quick service place, similar but different design.


----------



## twinklebug

sachilles said:


> No....I'd need a bigger house.
> The ones on the poles as you go up the walk way from the boats to geyser point. They are about 1 foot square. Those are fairly simple. Also the ones in the hallway from the lobby to the quick service place, similar but different design.


Ah, yes, I love those too. At one point I had looked them up and while the actual ones at Disney rarely become available there are a few companies that come close with the rustic, boxy design and critters/trees on them.

The funniest one I had overheard anyone ask about were the glass flame sculptures in the lobby of Kidani. A man was asking the store clerk where he could buy similar/smaller ones for his home.   Those are commissioned pieces of art by Chihuly, he and his team create all the glass for the Disney cruise line chandeliers as well as a few locations on site (SSR and Kidani). You'd be hard pressed to find anything similar.


----------



## sachilles

twinklebug said:


> Ah, yes, I love those too. At one point I had looked them up and while the actual ones at Disney rarely become available there are a few companies that come close with the rustic, boxy design and critters/trees on them.
> 
> The funniest one I had overheard anyone ask about were the glass flame sculptures in the lobby of Kidani. A man was asking the store clerk where he could buy similar/smaller ones for his home.   Those are commissioned pieces of art by Chihuly, he and his team create all the glass for the Disney cruise line chandeliers as well as a few locations on site (SSR and Kidani). You'd be hard pressed to find anything similar.


bah, I have two glass blowing places locally. I play hockey with a guy that owns one.....I'll just have to challenge him to make one. I'll have to phrase the bet just right.

I'm thinking I might have to steal my wife's cricut machine and figure out a way to copy the lamps with the little owls on them. Our friends already think we are nuts to for doing a "purple wall" in our laundry room. We might as well remove all doubt.


----------



## jimmytammy

Sad news for us Lodge lovers.  Saw where Wonders of the Lodge tour is being discontinued because of the cutbacks.   One more thing Ranger Stan had a hand in developing is falling by the way.  Glad we got to do it with him but imagine the Rangers now (if they are still there) are sad to see it go.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> Sad news for us Lodge lovers.  Saw where Wonders of the Lodge tour is being discontinued because of the cutbacks.   One more thing Ranger Stan had a hand in developing is falling by the way.  Glad we got to do it with him but imagine the Rangers now (if they are still there) are sad to see it go.


I was so sad when I saw about this.  It's hard to see these kind of things go.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Sad news for us Lodge lovers.  Saw where Wonders of the Lodge tour is being discontinued because of the cutbacks.   One more thing Ranger Stan had a hand in developing is falling by the way.  Glad we got to do it with him but imagine the Rangers now (if they are still there) are sad to see it go.



Seems to me that tour has stopped and started a couple of times the past few years. Kind of like Flag Family.

 Hopefully this is just a short term thing until the “new normal” comes into existence.  It’s a low cost (to Disney) service that many have enjoyed over the years.  

still...it’s hard to see it discontinued.


----------



## cellomom

Lakegirl said:


> Anybody else going in December?  We are finally going to be there in December when there is usually big groupie meets.  I know there won’t be but hoping some might be.  We just extended our trip to December 5th.  We are going on 11/28.


Yes, our family, (7 at CCV & 2 at Poly) will be there Nov. 29th-Dec 5th.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Seems to me that tour has stopped and started a couple of times the past few years. Kind of like Flag Family.
> 
> Hopefully this is just a short term thing until the “new normal” comes into existence.  It’s a low cost (to Disney) service that many have enjoyed over the years.
> 
> still...it’s hard to see it discontinued.





Disney loving Iowan said:


> I was so sad when I saw about this.  It's hard to see these kind of things go.





jimmytammy said:


> Sad news for us Lodge lovers.  Saw where Wonders of the Lodge tour is being discontinued because of the cutbacks.   One more thing Ranger Stan had a hand in developing is falling by the way.  Glad we got to do it with him but imagine the Rangers now (if they are still there) are sad to see it go.


Yes, another sad day for the Lodge, along with the report the bison are gone (again hopefully temporarily). Obviously, the current situation is unprecedented, but it will be tough to just sit by and watch the next year+ unfold. We can only hope and dream that one day our beloved Lodge will return to her former glory (along with the rest of Disney). 

On a lighter note, I guess that puts a dent in my plan to become *Ranger Sleepy* along with *Ranger JimmyTammy*. Speaking of Disney, I've finally been "promoted." Still a few more days of OJT, but at least I no longer am "earning my ears."  


Have a good rest of your week, Groupies!


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> On a lighter note, I guess that puts a dent in my plan to become *Ranger Sleepy* along with *Ranger JimmyTammy*. Speaking of Disney, I've finally been "promoted." Still a few more days of OJT, but at least I no longer am "earning my ears."
> View attachment 533814




*SleepyDog*...awesome to see the concrete emblem of your duties with Disney! I didn't realize that the Hilton Head CM badges had a tree and Shadow's footprints on it. It makes sense...I guess I just didn't notice it during my visit years ago. Congratulations again...we are all "living the dream" through you and Luv!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> *SleepyDog*...awesome to see the concrete emblem of your duties with Disney! I didn't realize that the Hilton Head CM badges had a tree and Shadow's footprints on it. It makes sense...I guess I just didn't notice it during my visit years ago. Congratulations again...we are all "living the dream" through you and Luv!


Yes, those are the new name tags for HHI. They're only a few months old, if that. They're nice, huh? Currently, *Luv* is still Claire from the Philippines.


----------



## Lakegirl

We were way to far down the page today!!, 36 days!!! I hope people are a little smarter than it seems they have been so that we can go. Cello mom we are the 28th - Dec 5th.  We were supposed to leave on the 4th but Jet Blue changed our flight and since it was more than 60 minutes we were able to get another day, so I booked a 1 night studio at Kidani. My daughters friend has never been to AKL so I think it will be fun to see how they like it.  Hope you all have a great weekend.  I think tomorrow might be the last nice day up here in Mass.  After that it gets cold.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Guys if you go on the Forever Vintage facebook page they are selling Lodge items including lights!  Oh how I wish I could get some.


----------



## bluecastle

So, we were finally able to visit our granddaughter again after waiting 2 weeks for my S-I-L to get 2 negative tests after returning from a family wedding in TN. It lifted our spirits immeasurably!
Our daughter has been streaming WDW walk-through videos on her TV and observing what our DGD responds to. Yesterday we were watching a walk-through of Kidani and when she saw the giraffe, she got so excited! My DD has been lobbying for a stay at AKL for years and I have always vetoed it, for various reasons, not just because it's not WL! 
A plan seemed to evolve so quickly around me, mostly by my DH and DD who were enthusiastically listing all the positives about how we could make this a resort and DGD-centric trip. Before I knew it, I was researching Kidani and AKL, something I've never done!! 
I doubt there is an equivalent group to this one on the DIS for AKL/Kidani, so I will research on other threads, but return here for the fellowship. It feels very strange to be planning a stay elsewhere, but my daughter and I will make sure we make a dining res at WL to guarantee a visit! Our target dates are first week of February 2022. Still not making a trip counter until it gets closer. My DGD will be 2.7 years old, a challenge I know, but at least she will be free!!
Any pointers on planning would be very welcome. 
It's a cold dreary day here in VA, hope it's nicer where you are!!


----------



## twinklebug

bluecastle said:


> So, we were finally able to visit our granddaughter again after waiting 2 weeks for my S-I-L to get 2 negative tests after returning from a family wedding in TN. It lifted our spirits immeasurably!
> Our daughter has been streaming WDW walk-through videos on her TV and observing what our DGD responds to. Yesterday we were watching a walk-through of Kidani and when she saw the giraffe, she got so excited! My DD has been lobbying for a stay at AKL for years and I have always vetoed it, for various reasons, not just because it's not WL!
> A plan seemed to evolve so quickly around me, mostly by my DH and DD who were enthusiastically listing all the positives about how we could make this a resort and DGD-centric trip. Before I knew it, I was researching Kidani and AKL, something I've never done!!
> I doubt there is an equivalent group to this one on the DIS for AKL/Kidani, so I will research on other threads, but return here for the fellowship. It feels very strange to be planning a stay elsewhere, but my daughter and I will make sure we make a dining res at WL to guarantee a visit! Our target dates are first week of February 2022. Still not making a trip counter until it gets closer. My DGD will be 2.7 years old, a challenge I know, but at least she will be free!!
> Any pointers on planning would be very welcome.
> It's a cold dreary day here in VA, hope it's nicer where you are!!


I know for a fact that zebra and giraffe love Wilderness Lodge, although there have been complaints by the latter regarding door height. 

There are a few of us groupies who are fans and/or owners of both VWL and AKV. You'll  get plenty of help over on the AKV thread on which you posted as we're there too, but feel free to share your thoughts on your trip here as I don't think there is a more active/friendly thread around.


----------



## twokats

I have only stayed in AKL -Jambo House, but I love it for a change.  (AKL is also one of my home resorts)
Since the same architect designed both lodges, it has a similar feel and it has a fireplace that is great to sit around and people watch.  
I have not been over to Kidani, so all I can tell you about is the main house - Jambo.


----------



## bluecastle

twokats said:


> I have only stayed in AKL -Jambo House, but I love it for a change.  (AKL is also one of my home resorts)
> Since the same architect designed both lodges, it has a similar feel and it has a fireplace that is great to sit around and people watch.
> I have not been over to Kidani, so all I can tell you about is the main house - Jambo.


Thanks! I'm leaning towards Kidani because they have dedicated 2 BRs with 3 bathrooms!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

bluecastle said:


> Thanks! I'm leaning towards Kidani because they have dedicated 2 BRs with 3 bathrooms!


My one piece of advice for you would be to request a room that isn't too far from the Jambo house or bus stop.  When we stayed in Kidani it felt like it was a mile of a walk to our room.


----------



## bluecastle

Disney loving Iowan said:


> My one piece of advice for you would be to request a room that isn't too far from the Jambo house or bus stop.  When we stayed in Kidani it felt like it was a mile of a walk to our room.


I don't know a lot yet, but looking at a map it seems like being between the Timon elevator and the lobby on the sunset savannah side might be a good choice.


----------



## twinklebug

bluecastle said:


> I don't know a lot yet, but looking at a map it seems like being between the Timon elevator and the lobby on the sunset savannah side might be a good choice.


You definitely want the sunset savanna as it's the large one with giraffe. The smaller savanna on the other side most often has smaller animals, although the keepers have been known to put red river hogs out on sunset (these guys are hysterical, in a way they remind me of puppies).


----------



## bobbiwoz

bobbiwoz said:


> We will be at HHI Dec 1-3, VGF Dec 3-5, then VWL 5-10.  We do have park reservations because our AP’s are active, but don’t feel we have to go into parks if we don’t feel safe.  We do have a lunch date with Meriweather at Brown Derby on the 9th.
> 
> We have an Epcot Park plan for arrival date on 3rd, but staying at GF, or heading to WL and meeting Groupies would be preferable!
> 
> Bobbi


Our VWL stay was extended to December 11.  Any thoughts on meeting, perhaps by the outside CS?  Haven’t eaten there yet, but it’s on our to do list!


----------



## cellomom

bluecastle said:


> I don't know a lot yet, but looking at a map it seems like being between the Timon elevator and the lobby on the sunset savannah side might be a good choice.


The 2brs at Kidani are awesome! Do request a room in the Timon elevator section.  On our last stay, we were on the 2nd floor in the Timon area, our group loved this location.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

So frustrated!!!  I just got an email from Southwest that they changed our flight coming into Orlando and it's 2 and a half hours later now.  Ugh.  That was the day we were gonna to to the Lodge and now I don't think we will be able to.


----------



## Lakegirl

Disney loving Iowan said:


> So frustrated!!!  I just got an email from Southwest that they changed our flight coming into Orlando and it's 2 and a half hours later now.  Ugh.  That was the day we were gonna to to the Lodge and now I don't think we will be able to.


Check and see if there is one earlier that works better.  I just added a day because Jet Blue changed out departing Orlando time by 85 minutes.  If they change it more than 60 minutes they (JetBue) at least will change to whatever works for you.  My original flight was only $105.  The one. I changed it to the next day is $636.00.  I addEd a night in a studio at Kidani and now we will get one more day of our vacation.


----------



## Lakegirl

*SleepyDog *do you mind putting ud down for BLT November 28-Dec 4 th, then Kidani 4-5th.  Greatly appreciated.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Lakegirl said:


> Check and see if there is one earlier that works better.  I just added a day because Jet Blue changed out departing Orlando time by 85 minutes.  If they change it more than 60 minutes they (JetBue) at least will change to whatever works for you.  My original flight was only $105.  The one. I changed it to the next day is $636.00.  I addEd a night in a studio at Kidani and now we will get one more day of our vacation.


We did.  Sadly there aren't any earlier ones.  We had the earliest.  We were on a one stop no plane change through Houston leaving at 6 getting in at 1:10.  They changed it to leaving at 7 stopping in Chicago and getting in at 3:45.  No way I'm going through Chicago in the winter.  So we ended up with one that is a direct flight.  We will get in around 4:30 now.  No earlier options .
Glad it worked out for you that you at least get another day of your vacation!


----------



## sleepydog25

Lakegirl said:


> *SleepyDog *do you mind putting ud down for BLT November 28-Dec 4 th, then Kidani 4-5th.  Greatly appreciated.


You're all set on Page 1!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Sleepydog I totally forgot to ask you to add me to the list!  BWV Jan 23-Feb1.  Thank you!!!!


----------



## suse66

Hi @sleepydog25,  would you mind adding me to the list on page 1?

DHHIR ~ March 13th-20th, 2021 (really hoping the border is open by then and travel advisories are lifted)

VWL!! ~ August 21st-29th, 2021. First mother/son trip celebrating my oldest son's 21st birthday!


----------



## jimmytammy

bluecastle said:


> So, we were finally able to visit our granddaughter again after waiting 2 weeks for my S-I-L to get 2 negative tests after returning from a family wedding in TN. It lifted our spirits immeasurably!
> Our daughter has been streaming WDW walk-through videos on her TV and observing what our DGD responds to. Yesterday we were watching a walk-through of Kidani and when she saw the giraffe, she got so excited! My DD has been lobbying for a stay at AKL for years and I have always vetoed it, for various reasons, not just because it's not WL!
> A plan seemed to evolve so quickly around me, mostly by my DH and DD who were enthusiastically listing all the positives about how we could make this a resort and DGD-centric trip. Before I knew it, I was researching Kidani and AKL, something I've never done!!
> I doubt there is an equivalent group to this one on the DIS for AKL/Kidani, so I will research on other threads, but return here for the fellowship. It feels very strange to be planning a stay elsewhere, but my daughter and I will make sure we make a dining res at WL to guarantee a visit! Our target dates are first week of February 2022. Still not making a trip counter until it gets closer. My DGD will be 2.7 years old, a challenge I know, but at least she will be free!!
> Any pointers on planning would be very welcome.
> It's a cold dreary day here in VA, hope it's nicer where you are!!


We have only stayed at Kidani, but really love the feel of the resort.  That being said, ask for room near Lobby.  We have been stuck way near the end of one of the long corridors, and its a hike to get back to the main area.  Dont let this scare you off, its just what I have learned.  I love the Savannah views, coffee on the balcony and watching the animals as they come alive in the AM is worth the extra points.  Also,  Sanaa is a very good restaurant and a great place to hang out after a long day. Bread Service is a must there, right SleepyDog?


----------



## sleepydog25

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Sleepydog I totally forgot to ask you to add me to the list!  BWV Jan 23-Feb1.  Thank you!!!!





suse66 said:


> Hi @sleepydog25,  would you mind adding me to the list on page 1?
> 
> DHHIR ~ March 13th-20th, 2021 (really hoping the border is open by then and travel advisories are lifted)
> 
> VWL!! ~ August 21st-29th, 2021. First mother/son trip celebrating my oldest son's 21st birthday!


You're both all set!!



jimmytammy said:


> We have only stayed at Kidani, but really love the feel of the resort.  That being said, ask for room near Lobby.  We have been stuck way near the end of one of the long corridors, and its a hike to get back to the main area.  Dont let this scare you off, its just what I have learned.  I love the Savannah views, coffee on the balcony and watching the animals as they come alive in the AM is worth the extra points.  Also,  Sanaa is a very good restaurant and a great place to hang out after a long day. Bread Service is a must there, right SleepyDog?


Yes! Bread service is a must!!!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

sleepydog25 said:


> You're both all set!!
> 
> 
> Yes! Bread service is a must!!!!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## RanDIZ

My waitlist came through. I was first able to secure a BRV stay for Dec then took a shot and waitlisted CCV which came through so switched. I thought it’d be better to be closer to all the action. We have reservations for Whispering Canyon and plan to hit P &Js Roaring Fork and Geyser Point. Think that covers all the restaurant. LOL. Any suggestions for a first timer at the Lodge? I’d like to venture over to the camp grounds area for Tri-Circle D.


----------



## suse66

sleepydog25 said:


> You're both all set!!


Thank you!


----------



## sleepydog25

RanDIZ said:


> My waitlist came through. I was first able to secure a BRV stay for Dec then took a shot and waitlisted CCV which came through so switched. I thought it’d be better to be closer to all the action. We have reservations for Whispering Canyon and plan to hit P &Js Roaring Fork and Geyser Point. Think that covers all the restaurant. LOL. Any suggestions for a first timer at the Lodge? I’d like to venture over to the camp grounds area for Tri-Circle D.


First,  We're happy you dropped in to visit our Groupies and hope you'll come back often to chat, give us pictures, and become one of our family! I think you'll find us to be the friendliest group of, well, Groupies on the DIS. . .and we're definitely the most active. By the way, if you love the Lodge, you're automatically a Groupie--no need to learn a secret handshake or pay dues. . .though if you want to pay dues, please send them to me in small denomination bills.

As for things to do, obviously under COVID the list has changed. But, here are a few items I'd suggest (I'm sure others will chime in with more):
- Grab a Hidden Mickey hint sheet from the front desk and go searching.
- Walk around the resort at night and soak up the ambiance
- Head toward the VWL--okay, fine: BRV--building and watch the lanterns flicker and crickets chirrup
- Sit in the main lobby and watch people come into the lobby for the first time--it's awe-inspiring. You may very well be watched when you walk in for the first time!
- Take the boat to MK--it's an attraction unto itself. 
- Relax in the Carolwood Room in the VWL building and play checkers. 

Honesty, WL is more of a state of mind destination than a place to DO something. We think you'll find a new place to call "home." Again, welcome!


----------



## TCRAIG

Agree with Sleepy - the best part of WLV is just relaxing - that’s why we prefer the ‘BRV’ side - quiet and private and just oh so beautiful


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

RanDIZ said:


> My waitlist came through. I was first able to secure a BRV stay for Dec then took a shot and waitlisted CCV which came through so switched. I thought it’d be better to be closer to all the action. We have reservations for Whispering Canyon and plan to hit P &Js Roaring Fork and Geyser Point. Think that covers all the restaurant. LOL. Any suggestions for a first timer at the Lodge? I’d like to venture over to the camp grounds area for Tri-Circle D.


Don't rush to get into the resort.  Take your time going into the building and take it all in.  When you walk through the doors into the Lodge just kind of stand there for a minute and soak that all in too.  I swear no matter how many times you enter into there it is awe inspiring but as a first timer it is really special.  I'm jealous!  Have a great time.


----------



## Lakegirl

sleepydog25 said:


> You're all set on Page 1!


Thank you!!! You are so kind!!!


----------



## RanDIZ

sleepydog25 said:


> First,  We're happy you dropped in to visit our Groupies and hope you'll come back often to chat, give us pictures, and become one of our family! I think you'll find us to be the friendliest group of, well, Groupies on the DIS. . .and we're definitely the most active. By the way, if you love the Lodge, you're automatically a Groupie--no need to learn a secret handshake or pay dues. . .though if you want to pay dues, please send them to me in small denomination bills.
> 
> As for things to do, obviously under COVID the list has changed. But, here are a few items I'd suggest (I'm sure others will chime in with more):
> - Grab a Hidden Mickey hint sheet from the front desk and go searching.
> - Walk around the resort at night and soak up the ambiance
> - Head toward the VWL--okay, fine: BRV--building and watch the lanterns flicker and crickets chirrup
> - Sit in the main lobby and watch people come into the lobby for the first time--it's awe-inspiring. You may very well be watched when you walk in for the first time!
> - Take the boat to MK--it's an attraction unto itself.
> - Relax in the Carolwood Room in the VWL building and play checkers.
> 
> Honesty, WL is more of a state of mind destination than a place to DO something. We think you'll find a new place to call "home." Again, welcome!



Thank you and I will definitely take all of it in. My daughter will love the hidden Mickey challenge. Our plan is to take the boat to MK. 

I am stalking contracts at CCV so hopefully I will soon be part of the family. My home now is AKV.


----------



## RanDIZ

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Don't rush to get into the resort.  Take your time going into the building and take it all in.  When you walk through the doors into the Lodge just kind of stand there for a minute and soak that all in too.  I swear no matter how many times you enter into there it is awe inspiring but as a first timer it is really special.  I'm jealous!  Have a great time.



Thank you. I might just sleep in the lobby if possible. Haha. I‘ve seen the amazing pics online and YouTube videos.


----------



## bluecastle

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Don't rush to get into the resort.  Take your time going into the building and take it all in.  When you walk through the doors into the Lodge just kind of stand there for a minute and soak that all in too.  I swear no matter how many times you enter into there it is awe inspiring but as a first timer it is really special.  I'm jealous!  Have a great time.


I remember the first time I walked into that lobby. I cried. A dream come true that no amount of research could prepare me for. I pretty much tear up every time, but I actually stood still and cried the first time I walked in and saw the Christmas tree. No matter what season, and even if I'm not staying there, I don't think I will ever take that lobby for granted. I too am jealous of all first-timers!!


----------



## bluecastle

jimmytammy said:


> We have only stayed at Kidani, but really love the feel of the resort.  That being said, ask for room near Lobby.  We have been stuck way near the end of one of the long corridors, and its a hike to get back to the main area.  Dont let this scare you off, its just what I have learned.  I love the Savannah views, coffee on the balcony and watching the animals as they come alive in the AM is worth the extra points.  Also,  Sanaa is a very good restaurant and a great place to hang out after a long day. Bread Service is a must there, right SleepyDog?


Thanks, jimmytammy! I have been wanting to try Sanaa for a very long time, but it's never fit into our plans. Now I will have no excuse! I've always wanted to try that bread service.
I'm thinking that everyone who does internet research of any kind probably asks for "close to lobby", so I will just hope for the best when the time comes.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

RanDIZ said:


> Thank you and I will definitely take all of it in. My daughter will love the hidden Mickey challenge. Our plan is to take the boat to MK.
> 
> I am stalking contracts at CCV so hopefully I will soon be part of the family. My home now is AKV.


You don't have to own at VWL to be part of the family!  All that's required is a love of the Lodge.  So welcome to the family!


----------



## sleepydog25

Disney loving Iowan said:


> You don't have to own at VWL to be part of the family!  All that's required is a love of the Lodge.  So welcome to the family!


She's absolutely correct! Welcome to the Groupies!! That being said, I do understand wanting to be part of the "family" of the Wilderness Lodge. You may be aware already, but there is also a CCV owners thread with tons of great information. They're our sister thread and a very good group, too. We're older, so we claim the right to brag more than they do.


----------



## Lorana

Lakegirl said:


> Anybody else going in December?  We are finally going to be there in December when there is usually big groupie meets.  I know there won’t be but hoping some might be.  We just extended our trip to December 5th.  We are going on 11/28.


Yes!  Though we are staying in a Cabin, from 12/17 to either 12/22 or 12/23 (the end date depends on whether we fly down - in which case we leave 12/23 - or if we decide we'd feel safer driving - in which case we leave 12/22.   If we drive down, we'll stop at HHI on the way down and on the way back.  I have reservations held for all possibilities, and we'll make our decision on the 31 day mark!).

Oh, I guess I should request our vacations to go up on page 1!
12/17 to 12/22 or 12/23 at CCV Cabin

Also, our 20th Anniversary is August 24, 2021, and we've decided to finally get out to the "original" Wilderness Lodge -- ie, Old Faithful Inn -- just finished booking our stays for 2 weeks around our anniversary in Yellowstone, Grand Teton, and Craters of the Moon National Parks, with a 2 nights stay at the Old Faithful Inn.  We've somehow NEVER been to Yellowstone yet, so we're super excited!!


----------



## Lorana

bluecastle said:


> So, we were finally able to visit our granddaughter again after waiting 2 weeks for my S-I-L to get 2 negative tests after returning from a family wedding in TN. It lifted our spirits immeasurably!
> Our daughter has been streaming WDW walk-through videos on her TV and observing what our DGD responds to. Yesterday we were watching a walk-through of Kidani and when she saw the giraffe, she got so excited! My DD has been lobbying for a stay at AKL for years and I have always vetoed it, for various reasons, not just because it's not WL!
> A plan seemed to evolve so quickly around me, mostly by my DH and DD who were enthusiastically listing all the positives about how we could make this a resort and DGD-centric trip. Before I knew it, I was researching Kidani and AKL, something I've never done!!
> I doubt there is an equivalent group to this one on the DIS for AKL/Kidani, so I will research on other threads, but return here for the fellowship. It feels very strange to be planning a stay elsewhere, but my daughter and I will make sure we make a dining res at WL to guarantee a visit! Our target dates are first week of February 2022. Still not making a trip counter until it gets closer. My DGD will be 2.7 years old, a challenge I know, but at least she will be free!!
> Any pointers on planning would be very welcome.
> It's a cold dreary day here in VA, hope it's nicer where you are!!


Oh, you'll love AKV!!  It's our second home (VWL being first!).  We technically own at BOTH Jambo and Kidani, and while Jambo is our favorite for the "wow" factor (stop in and check out the lobby!) we do love the splash pad area of Kidani, and the extra bathrooms in the 1 and 2 BRs are a really, really nice extra.  The rooms are also slightly larger than at Jambo.  Definitely request the Sunset Savanna so you can see both giraffe and zebra!  There's definitely nothing so great as sitting on your balcony in the morning with your cup of tea (or coffee), watching the animals.  It's a little bit of heaven.  I may love VWL slightly more, but that has to be one of my favorite experiences when at Disney (which is why we also own at AKV).

AKV was also designed by Peter Dominick (who designed the Wilderness Lodge), so it'll have that great "coming home" feel because there are similarities in design, while also feeling very different.  Do take the opportunity to walk around the resort, as there is a fantastic amount of African art and craftwork everywhere.

I love Peter Dominck's style - he also designed the Grand Californian.  I have a small VGC contract in ROFR right now that I desperately hope passes, because then I will own my Peter Dominick trifecta!  ;-)


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Lorana said:


> Yes!  Though we are staying in a Cabin, from 12/17 to either 12/22 or 12/23 (the end date depends on whether we fly down - in which case we leave 12/23 - or if we decide we'd feel safer driving - in which case we leave 12/22.   If we drive down, we'll stop at HHI on the way down and on the way back.  I have reservations held for all possibilities, and we'll make our decision on the 31 day mark!).
> 
> Oh, I guess I should request our vacations to go up on page 1!
> 12/17 to 12/22 or 12/23 at CCV Cabin
> 
> Also, our 20th Anniversary is August 24, 2021, and we've decided to finally get out to the "original" Wilderness Lodge -- ie, Old Faithful Inn -- just finished booking our stays for 2 weeks around our anniversary in Yellowstone, Grand Teton, and Craters of the Moon National Parks, with a 2 nights stay at the Old Faithful Inn.  We've somehow NEVER been to Yellowstone yet, so we're super excited!!


Oh I'm so jealous!!!!  We just love Yellowstone!


----------



## twinklebug

Any groupies planning out a visit on the 50th? (10/1/21)

Owners have been walking reservations in all kinds of categories... Over at AKV Jambo we usually see just the club level and values impacted, but now Standard Room at Jambo is now being walked too (I was blocked earlier today, and just snagged the last room), that should tell you how coveted a reservation will be.

Just looked and saw the BR studios are gone for the 28th (today's 11 month out), but still are available beyond that.

I know it will be crowded, but have never had the opportunity to be a part of one of the day-of celebrations, so I'll learn to deal with it


----------



## bluecastle

Lorana said:


> Oh, you'll love AKV!!  It's our second home (VWL being first!).  We technically own at BOTH Jambo and Kidani, and while Jambo is our favorite for the "wow" factor (stop in and check out the lobby!) we do love the splash pad area of Kidani, and the extra bathrooms in the 1 and 2 BRs are a really, really nice extra.  The rooms are also slightly larger than at Jambo.  Definitely request the Sunset Savanna so you can see both giraffe and zebra!  There's definitely nothing so great as sitting on your balcony in the morning with your cup of tea (or coffee), watching the animals.  It's a little bit of heaven.  I may love VWL slightly more, but that has to be one of my favorite experiences when at Disney (which is why we also own at AKV).
> 
> AKV was also designed by Peter Dominick (who designed the Wilderness Lodge), so it'll have that great "coming home" feel because there are similarities in design, while also feeling very different.  Do take the opportunity to walk around the resort, as there is a fantastic amount of African art and craftwork everywhere.
> 
> I love Peter Dominck's style - he also designed the Grand Californian.  I have a small VGC contract in ROFR right now that I desperately hope passes, because then I will own my Peter Dominick trifecta!  ;-)


Thanks for your enthusiastic post! It still feels strange to me to be planning a trip to the AKL after assuming for so long that our granddaughter's first trip would be at our favorite and beloved VWL. But, since I've started looking at videos and researching, I think that a resort centric trip there would be perfect for an almost 3 year-old. We can then do the parks in small doses. 
We've eaten at Boma's a few times, my daughter and I ate there on Thanksgiving in 2018, so I am very familiar with that lobby. But I watched a video of Kidani today and those glass light fixtures are amazing! 
My apologies if I am hijacking this VWL thread to discuss Kidani. I just trust everyone here!!
One more question, if it's OK. For all the years we've been going to WDW I have always asked for the highest floor available. I have read that at Kidani that may not provide the best view of the animals. Any advice? Thanks!! 
And just a small attachment, to balance things out.


----------



## TCRAIG

While I’d love to go for the 50th - I’m not sure the crowd crush will be worth it - so we’re shooting for either Sept or later in Oct.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Any groupies planning out a visit on the 50th? (10/1/21)
> 
> Owners have been walking reservations in all kinds of categories... Over at AKV Jambo we usually see just the club level and values impacted, but now Standard Room at Jambo is now being walked too (I was blocked earlier today, and just snagged the last room), that should tell you how coveted a reservation will be.
> 
> Just looked and saw the BR studios are gone for the 28th (today's 11 month out), but still are available beyond that.
> 
> I know it will be crowded, but have never had the opportunity to be a part of one of the day-of celebrations, so I'll learn to deal with it



That was always my plan and I'm still going to book but am now rather wait and see what WDW will be doing.  So sad but it's going to be a far cry from what they were working towards.  I was at DL's 50th.  And 60th.  Poor WDW has lost out on sooooo many cool things that were coming.  But, we'll see.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bluecastle said:


> Thanks for your enthusiastic post! It still feels strange to me to be planning a trip to the AKL after assuming for so long that our granddaughter's first trip would be at our favorite and beloved VWL. But, since I've started looking at videos and researching, I think that a resort centric trip there would be perfect for an almost 3 year-old. We can then do the parks in small doses.
> We've eaten at Boma's a few times, my daughter and I ate there on Thanksgiving in 2018, so I am very familiar with that lobby. But I watched a video of Kidani today and those glass light fixtures are amazing!
> My apologies if I am hijacking this VWL thread to discuss Kidani. I just trust everyone here!!
> One more question, if it's OK. For all the years we've been going to WDW I have always asked for the highest floor available. I have read that at Kidani that may not provide the best view of the animals. Any advice? Thanks!!
> And just a small attachment, to balance things out.
> View attachment 535201



Correct.  At Kidani go for the lowest floor - ie, lobby level.


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> Any groupies planning out a visit on the 50th? (10/1/21)
> 
> Owners have been walking reservations in all kinds of categories... Over at AKV Jambo we usually see just the club level and values impacted, but now Standard Room at Jambo is now being walked too (I was blocked earlier today, and just snagged the last room), that should tell you how coveted a reservation will be.
> 
> Just looked and saw the BR studios are gone for the 28th (today's 11 month out), but still are available beyond that.
> 
> I know it will be crowded, but have never had the opportunity to be a part of one of the day-of celebrations, so I'll learn to deal with it



We are not planning on being at WDW on the anniversary date, but are looking to book an October trip next year at BWV 2BR SV.  Based on what I'm reading, I'm not sure how easy it will be to book even 11 months out.  Like many people, we have a lot of points that we have to start using.


----------



## Granny

bluecastle said:


> One more question, if it's OK. For all the years we've been going to WDW I have always asked for the highest floor available. I have read that at Kidani that may not provide the best view of the animals. Any advice? Thanks!!






KAT4DISNEY said:


> Correct.  At Kidani go for the lowest floor - ie, lobby level.



As usual (actually, always), I agree with *Kat*.  Lower floors at AKV (Savanna view) have a better view since the upper floors' views can be somewhat blocked by foliage.  We've had 2nd and 3rd floor rooms that had good views, so don't be disappointed if you don't get the lobby level floor.


----------



## bobbiwoz

We are not planning to go in October.  Our after Thanksgiving trip will be when I hope they will still be celebrating 50 years!


----------



## Beachmom0317

RanDIZ said:


> My waitlist came through. I was first able to secure a BRV stay for Dec then took a shot and waitlisted CCV which came through so switched. I thought it’d be better to be closer to all the action. We have reservations for Whispering Canyon and plan to hit P &Js Roaring Fork and Geyser Point. Think that covers all the restaurant. LOL. Any suggestions for a first timer at the Lodge? I’d like to venture over to the camp grounds area for Tri-Circle D.


Is the bus running between the lodge and fort wilderness? Or the resort boats? I’d love to visit the fort when we’re down too. Coming in 2 weeks


----------



## RanDIZ

Beachmom0317 said:


> Is the bus running between the lodge and fort wilderness? Or the resort boats? I’d love to visit the fort when we’re down too. Coming in 2 weeks



Sorry, not sure, I don’t go until Dec.


----------



## twinklebug

RanDIZ said:


> Sorry, not sure, I don’t go until Dec.


From my understanding the buses are going directly from the resorts to the parks, not heading to other resorts including Ft W. Makes sense as the capacity is so low these days there's not much point.

They have re-started transferring guests from one park to another even though park hopping is still not available.


----------



## cellomom

Granny said:


> As usual (actually, always), I agree with *Kat*.  Lower floors at AKV (Savanna view) have a better view since the upper floors' views can be somewhat blocked by foliage.  We've had 2nd and 3rd floor rooms that had good views, so don't be disappointed if you don't get the lobby level floor.


Yes! we stayed on 2nd floor, loved it!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Beachmom0317 said:


> Is the bus running between the lodge and fort wilderness? Or the resort boats? I’d love to visit the fort when we’re down too. Coming in 2 weeks


I believe *twinklebug* is correct: no direct bus so you'll have to take a bus from a park or drive over. If you drive, they'll want to know what dining reservation you have there. Enjoy your trip and welcome!


----------



## sleepydog25

We are dangerously close to the fold. . .

My Disney news is not VWL-centric. Nope, it's a quick note about DHHIR which is, of course, is a lovely resort in its own right. We're at or near full capacity for the foreseeable future given our stellar reputation and ability to let people truly relax in this era of apprehension. I'm on my own now, and it's actually quite rewarding to be a part of this wonderful team and to meet scores of people who come to HHI looking to kick back and unwind. 

In a related bit, *Luv* and I are looking forward to only having rare days where we might suffer a freeze overnight. Tonight, we'll be down to the high 40s and only barely top 60 tomorrow (tough, I know). We'll gradually get back into the low 70s. . .in November. 

Have a great week, Groupies!


----------



## twinklebug

Hey Groupies... Long shot but do we have anyone living in the Orlando/Clermont area have the name of a reputable clean up crew? Seems my mom's house has sprung a leak in her absence and only my 87 year old uncle lives in the area to work on it. He had the water turned on to the house last week to have the driveway powerwashed and something inside went kablooie.

At a loss for how to help since I'm up north here and don't have numbers for anyone. My mom is used to my dad having been the one to handle all such things, and he's gone. Her memory is not the best anymore either. 

Update: water is off, plumber will be there in the morning to find/fix leak.  Will work with disaster crew and insurance after that. Thankful that my sister has been through similar although hers was environmental, so different insurance coverage.


----------



## bluecastle

twinklebug said:


> Hey Groupies... Long shot but do we have anyone living in the Orlando/Clermont area have the name of a reputable clean up crew? Seems my mom's house has sprung a leak in her absence and only my 87 year old uncle lives in the area to work on it. He had the water turned on to the house last week to have the driveway powerwashed and something inside went kablooie.
> 
> At a loss for how to help since I'm up north here and don't have numbers for anyone. My mom is used to my dad having been the one to handle all such things, and he's gone. Her memory is not the best either.


This is probably a long shot too, but have you seen the Facebook group, Ear For Each Other? It's a combination of laid of Cast Members and current CMs and fans who want to support them. There might be a laid off cast member who would be interested in the job.


----------



## twinklebug

bluecastle said:


> This is probably a long shot too, but have you seen the Facebook group, Ear For Each Other? It's a combination of laid of Cast Members and current CMs and fans who want to support them. There might be a laid off cast member who would be interested in the job.



Good idea! Just spoke with my uncle and thankfully he's as lucid as the brightest star shines, we need the plummer in there first to find and stop the leak otherwise we'll be spinning our wheels with cleanup/flooding/cleanup


----------



## Pens Fan

Beachmom0317 said:


> Is the bus running between the lodge and fort wilderness? Or the resort boats? I’d love to visit the fort when we’re down too. Coming in 2 weeks



We were there early Oct.  While there were no boats running between the two, buses most definitely were.  We saw them every day - usually multiple times.


----------



## suse66

Hi everyone! I was just watching one of my favourite Disney bloggers (Jen Lefforge) and she was checking in to Hilton Head. She mentioned an awesome CM named Patrick who was fastidiously disinfecting surfaces in the check in area. Was this our very own @sleepydog25 ? 

PS ~ Jen LOVED Hilton Head  and it is making me so excited for my upcoming trip there in March (if the stars align).


----------



## sleepydog25

suse66 said:


> Hi everyone! I was just watching one of my favourite Disney bloggers (Jen Lefforge) and she was checking in to Hilton Head. She mentioned an awesome CM named Patrick who was fastidiously disinfecting surfaces in the check in area. Was this our very own @sleepydog25 ?
> 
> PS ~ Jen LOVED Hilton Head  and it is making me so excited for my upcoming trip there in March (if the stars align).


First, HHI is an amazing resort. Few people come there for the first time expecting to fall in love with it given it is near no theme park; however, they leave enchanted because of the charm of the low country, the laid back vibe, the beach, the food, and the best CMs in the business. . .including, apparently, one fastidiously disinfecting surfaces at Live Oak Lodge.    How cool is that!  Speaking of CMs, I'm back at work today, having to cope with a chilly start of 46F and topping out at 72. . .but sunny!
Cheers!
Patrick


----------



## jimmytammy

Suse66
I just watched that blog and that has to be 100% our very own Sleepydog, from this point on, shall be named(along with a bunch of other names he has gained through the years ) SleepyFastidy

We are going to be there in March too!  Our first trip too HHI and cant wait!!


----------



## Granny

suse66 said:


> an awesome CM named Patrick



Awesome!   I'm just glad your correct name tag had come in before the blogger visited!  

*Sleepy*...you're the public face of the Groupies now (I don't think we have any other CMs) and you're representing in an outstanding manner already.  I hope you are able to continue to suffer through those excruciating 72 degree days.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Suse66
> I just watched that blog and that has to be 100% our very own Sleepydog, from this point on, shall be named(along with a bunch of other names he has gained through the years ) SleepyFastidy
> 
> We are going to be there in March too!  Our first trip too HHI and cant wait!!


FastidySleepy? 



Granny said:


> Awesome!   I'm just glad your correct name tag had come in before the blogger visited!
> 
> *Sleepy*...you're the public face of the Groupies now (I don't think we have any other CMs) and you're representing in an outstanding manner already.  *I hope you are able to continue to suffer through those excruciating 72 degree days.  *


The struggle is real.


----------



## suse66

jimmytammy said:


> Suse66
> I just watched that blog and that has to be 100% our very own Sleepydog, from this point on, shall be named(along with a bunch of other names he has gained through the years ) SleepyFastidy
> 
> We are going to be there in March too!  Our first trip too HHI and cant wait!!


So exciting! My dates are March 13-20 if our border is open and travel advisories and quarantine are lifted. Maybe we will have a chance to say hello!


----------



## sleepydog25

Had a good late week in that the weather warmed up a tad and some good friends from my old stomping grounds in VA came down. One of them owns Marriott points and usually stays at HHI 2-3 times a year. She directed me in two shows, and one of the other friends was my onstage wife in ON GOLDEN POND a few years ago. We had a very nice meal in an outdoor venue (one of our favorite places on the island), and caught up with each other's lives over the past few months. 

As for the resort itself, we're still at full capacity and foresee that continuing for the next few months, at least. I'll be at the Beach House both tomorrow and Monday, on my own, and it should be revealing to see if people will "brave" low 70s, cloudy skies, and breezy conditions to come out there. If not, it will be a longer day for me. I prefer being busy.

Carry on, Groupies!


----------



## Corinne

Hi Sleepy,

I really enjoy hearing about how well you’re settling in. I continue to live vicariously through you! We’ve had a wonderful respite here in the weather dept as well. In fact, heading to the beach later today!

On a WDW note, the images of the parks all decked out in their holiday splendor are filling my IG feed and man do I miss it! I’m going to book next December and pray that we’re able to be there!

Happy Sunday Groupies!


----------



## jimmytammy

FastidySleepy? 

Works for me!!


----------



## jimmytammy

We have a new granddaughter, born last Wednesday night!  Lorelai is her name


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> We have a new granddaughter, born last Wednesday night!  Lorelai is her name



*Jimmy*....great to hear your joyous news!  Congratulations to you and Tammy as well as your daughter & son-in-law.  A new Disney princess is with us!


----------



## TCRAIG

CUTIE-PATOOTIE!  Congrats!


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> We have a new granddaughter, born last Wednesday night!  Lorelai is her name


She's so sweet, love her name. Congratulations to the entire family!


----------



## Corinne

Yippppoppeeeeee! Jimmy & Tammy congrats! Congrats to your daughter and dil, and sweet big brother! Welcome to the world baby Lorelei! Love her name!!!


----------



## Corinne

@twinklebug Hey Cindy did you feel the earthquake yesterday!?? WE DID!!!


----------



## twinklebug

Corinne said:


> @twinklebug Hey Cindy did you feel the earthquake yesterday!?? WE DID!!!


LOL. No, I missed it. 

My daughter was telling me she woke to it, looks like I missed a 4.n earthquake centered around Fall River. We've been very lucky around here that these little tremors have not liquified the soil, something the experts have been worried about for decades now. Although our house has a brand new, 12' long crack in the paint over the drywall running through the entryway and living room.


----------



## bluecastle

jimmytammy said:


> We have a new granddaughter, born last Wednesday night!  Lorelai is her name


Congratulations! What a cutie! Love her name. Aulani would be the perfect place to take her someday!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> We have a new granddaughter, born last Wednesday night!  Lorelai is her name


Congratulations!!!  Love the name!  She is adorable.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

I feel so much like when I actually post on here as opposed to my lurking that it is always for a moose dust request.  Boy what a year this has been.  My poor husband has had 2 brain surgeries to remove benign tumors and had to have surgery to remove a tumor from his appendix.  He went to the doctor today and now he has to have even more surgery.  The appendix tumor leaked a kind of mucus so now he will have to have extensive surgery to remove his spleen, part of the colon and some other tissue that the mucus effected.  Of course the surgery is on Dec 22 so he will be in the hospital for Christmas.  Ugh.  It is a 6 week recovery which of course takes us into our Florida trip the end of January.  So now we don't know what will happen with that.  The woman we rented points through is going to look and see if we can reschedule.   Would really appreciate moose dust for my husband and for being able to reschedule our trip.  Thank you all so much.


----------



## bluecastle

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I feel so much like when I actually post on here as opposed to my lurking that it is always for a moose dust request.  Boy what a year this has been.  My poor husband has had 2 brain surgeries to remove benign tumors and had to have surgery to remove a tumor from his appendix.  He went to the doctor today and now he has to have even more surgery.  The appendix tumor leaked a kind of mucus so now he will have to have extensive surgery to remove his spleen, part of the colon and some other tissue that the mucus effected.  Of course the surgery is on Dec 22 so he will be in the hospital for Christmas.  Ugh.  It is a 6 week recovery which of course takes us into our Florida trip the end of January.  So now we don't know what will happen with that.  The woman we rented points through is going to look and see if we can reschedule.   Would really appreciate moose dust for my husband and for being able to reschedule our trip.  Thank you all so much.


Moose dust and prayers!!  Sometimes it seems like we are given  more than we can handle, but keep holding on to that future WDW trip where you will be celebrating his health and receiving some belated and much appreciated magic.


----------



## Lakegirl

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I feel so much like when I actually post on here as opposed to my lurking that it is always for a moose dust request.  Boy what a year this has been.  My poor husband has had 2 brain surgeries to remove benign tumors and had to have surgery to remove a tumor from his appendix.  He went to the doctor today and now he has to have even more surgery.  The appendix tumor leaked a kind of mucus so now he will have to have extensive surgery to remove his spleen, part of the colon and some other tissue that the mucus effected.  Of course the surgery is on Dec 22 so he will be in the hospital for Christmas.  Ugh.  It is a 6 week recovery which of course takes us into our Florida trip the end of January.  So now we don't know what will happen with that.  The woman we rented points through is going to look and see if we can reschedule.   Would really appreciate moose dust for my husband and for being able to reschedule our trip.  Thank you all so much.


Prayers for your husband that he recovers quickly.


----------



## Lakegirl

jimmytammy said:


> We have a new granddaughter, born last Wednesday night!  Lorelai is her name


She is as beautiful as her name!, congratulations


----------



## TCRAIG

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I feel so much like when I actually post on here as opposed to my lurking that it is always for a moose dust request.  Boy what a year this has been.  My poor husband has had 2 brain surgeries to remove benign tumors and had to have surgery to remove a tumor from his appendix.  He went to the doctor today and now he has to have even more surgery.  The appendix tumor leaked a kind of mucus so now he will have to have extensive surgery to remove his spleen, part of the colon and some other tissue that the mucus effected.  Of course the surgery is on Dec 22 so he will be in the hospital for Christmas.  Ugh.  It is a 6 week recovery which of course takes us into our Florida trip the end of January.  So now we don't know what will happen with that.  The woman we rented points through is going to look and see if we can reschedule.   Would really appreciate moose dust for my husband and for being able to reschedule our trip.  Thank you all so much.


Moose dust and prayers for your husbands recovery to good health!


----------



## Corinne

oh, DLI, I. So so sorry to hear your news.....here is some Moose dust and sending up prayers.


----------



## jimmytammy

DLI
We are here for you!  We take it all in here.  We are family, so we pray for you, we send Moose and Pixie Dust's and well wishes.  Don't ever hesitate to lean on us for support.  Again, we are here for you.  
Prayers from our family to yours for your DH to come through with flying colors and the trip be able to be rescheduled.


----------



## jimmytammy

Awww, shucks folks, y'all are too much!   Thanks for all the kind words about our new DGD.  She is a blessing from the Almighty for sure, and a little angel.  She and our DD look so much alike at that age, its like reliving those days all over, except the ol folks are getting rest this time, and not up all hours of the night consoling and feeding and such.  Who knew Grandparenting could be so, well, Grand


----------



## Granny

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Would really appreciate moose dust for my husband and for being able to reschedule our trip.  Thank you all so much.



*DLI*...prayers going up for your husband and you as the both of you continue through these challenging times.   Moose Dust as well that you are able to adjust your plans without problems. Take care.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Thank you everyone I really appreciate it.  We will find out more about the surgery in 2 weeks.  Keeping my fingers crossed today that the owner we rented our points through can change dates for us.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Keeping our fingers and toes crossed.  My husband is trying to see if we can change our trip to April with a stay at the Lodge.  I so hope we can change it.  Trying to see if we can get a time where it isn't too hot or crowded.  I have to limit my sun exposure which was why we were going in January but hopefully April won't be too bad.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I feel so much like when I actually post on here as opposed to my lurking that it is always for a moose dust request.  Boy what a year this has been.  My poor husband has had 2 brain surgeries to remove benign tumors and had to have surgery to remove a tumor from his appendix.  He went to the doctor today and now he has to have even more surgery.  The appendix tumor leaked a kind of mucus so now he will have to have extensive surgery to remove his spleen, part of the colon and some other tissue that the mucus effected.  Of course the surgery is on Dec 22 so he will be in the hospital for Christmas.  Ugh.  It is a 6 week recovery which of course takes us into our Florida trip the end of January.  So now we don't know what will happen with that.  The woman we rented points through is going to look and see if we can reschedule.   Would really appreciate moose dust for my husband and for being able to reschedule our trip.  Thank you all so much.


Moose dust and prayers, and hugs.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Prayers and hugs @Disney loving Iowan .


----------



## Happydinks

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I feel so much like when I actually post on here as opposed to my lurking that it is always for a moose dust request.  Boy what a year this has been.  My poor husband has had 2 brain surgeries to remove benign tumors and had to have surgery to remove a tumor from his appendix.  He went to the doctor today and now he has to have even more surgery.  The appendix tumor leaked a kind of mucus so now he will have to have extensive surgery to remove his spleen, part of the colon and some other tissue that the mucus effected.  Of course the surgery is on Dec 22 so he will be in the hospital for Christmas.  Ugh.  It is a 6 week recovery which of course takes us into our Florida trip the end of January.  So now we don't know what will happen with that.  The woman we rented points through is going to look and see if we can reschedule.   Would really appreciate moose dust for my husband and for being able to reschedule our trip.  Thank you all so much.


Popped in to see this today. Much moose and pixie dust for you all.  May your plans be able to be changed and may your husband's recovery be uneventful.  Working toward having that carrot at the end of recovery should be an inspiration to him. Keeping you all in our thoughts.


----------



## Happydinks

jimmytammy said:


> Awww, shucks folks, y'all are too much!   Thanks for all the kind words about our new DGD.  She is a blessing from the Almighty for sure, and a little angel.  She and our DD look so much alike at that age, its like reliving those days all over, except the ol folks are getting rest this time, and not up all hours of the night consoling and feeding and such.  Who knew Grandparenting could be so, well, Grand


Congratulations to you both!  Your new granddaughter is one lucky little girl!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Ok so I have good news, ok news and not great news.  First the good news is that your pixie and moose dust worked and we were able to change our dates!!!  We will now be going the end of April.  I'm so relieved.  That is the ok news because we will have to push it back 3 months but I know when the end date of the original trip comes up I'll be glad I still have the trip to look forward to.  The not so great is that we will be doing a split stay.  Not ideal but I'll deal with it.  The first 4 nights will be at BWV.  Oh and I forgot to mention there is fantastic news.   Guess what?!!!!  The last 5 nights will be at VWL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm so stinking excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can you tell?  LOL  I really regretted not staying there in the first place.  Now I'll get to stay at both of my favorite resorts!  I'm so grateful that the owner was so understanding and willing to work with us.  I'm staying at the Lodge!!!!!!  WOO HOO!!!!  Thank you everyone for being a good luck charm!!!!


----------



## twokats

Moose dust, prayers and congratulations!
Hope all are doing well as we go into the holiday season!


----------



## Cinderbrella1

Sending Moose dust and prayers for a successful surgery for your husband!  It sounds like he has been through so much.  Now you will both have something to look forward to in April!  It's fantastic that you'll get to finish your trip at VWL!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Cinderbrella1 said:


> Sending Moose dust and prayers for a successful surgery for your husband!  It sounds like he has been through so much.  Now you will both have something to look forward to in April!  It's fantastic that you'll get to finish your trip at VWL!


Thank you!  He actually isn't going lol.  It's me and my daughter.  We postponed though because I didn't feel comfortable going with him still recovering.  I'm sure he will enjoy the peace and quiet when we go though.  haha


----------



## twinklebug

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Ok so I have good news, ok news and not great news.  First the good news is that your pixie and moose dust worked and we were able to change our dates!!!  We will now be going the end of April.  I'm so relieved.  That is the ok news because we will have to push it back 3 months but I know when the end date of the original trip comes up I'll be glad I still have the trip to look forward to.  The not so great is that we will be doing a split stay.  Not ideal but I'll deal with it.  The first 4 nights will be at BWV.  Oh and I forgot to mention there is fantastic news.   Guess what?!!!!  The last 5 nights will be at VWL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm so stinking excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can you tell?  LOL  I really regretted not staying there in the first place.  Now I'll get to stay at both of my favorite resorts!  I'm so grateful that the owner was so understanding and willing to work with us.  I'm staying at the Lodge!!!!!!  WOO HOO!!!!  Thank you everyone for being a good luck charm!!!!


Two of my favorite resorts! (Well, aside from AKV  )

I used to do split stays all the time. Still do if you count staying in the same hotel and swapping out room types. It's fun, you always want to finish the trip the better room, I'm a bit biased in that I think your trip is perfect.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twinklebug said:


> Two of my favorite resorts! (Well, aside from AKV  )
> 
> I used to do split stays all the time. Still do if you count staying in the same hotel and swapping out room types. It's fun, you always want to finish the trip the better room, I'm a bit biased in that I think your trip is perfect.


Thank you!  It's the first split I've done in a long time and I am glad we are doing it in the order we are.  We have stayed at BWV the last couple of times because my husband prefers it there.  Since he won't be with this time we can do what we want lol.  So doing VWL last will really give us something to look forward to.  We actually could have done AKL instead of BWV but didn't want to deal with taking the bus everywhere and wanted to be able to walk to Epcot.


----------



## Granny

twokats said:


> Moose dust, prayers and congratulations!
> Hope all are doing well as we go into the holiday season!



*Kathy.*..it's always great to hear from you.  Hard to believe that the holidays are finally arriving...and I join you in wishing all a healthy and happy holiday season this year!


----------



## TCRAIG

Sending a Thank You and God Bless to all Veterans and their families...


----------



## Granny

TCRAIG said:


> Sending a Thank You and God Bless to all Veterans and their families...



Amen to that!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Congratulations on your new granddaughter Jimmy and Tammy!


----------



## sleepydog25

*DLI*: Our thoughts go out to you and yours, hoping all health issues turn out well and your trip goes smoothly. 

*JT*: Congrats to you and Tammy and your new family member! How wonderful!

Not as life-altering, but our news is we're headed to the World in December. *Luv *wondered aloud if there would be any rooms open just for a few days, a quick trip, just to see the decorations. It was that post on another site (I know *JT *saw it) with the tree being put up overnight at the Lodge that did it, planted that seed. She checked and there were a few options, including a 1BR at our beloved VWL, a 1BR at BLT, and either a studio or 1BR at SSR. We talked for a few minutes as each has its advantages. . .but, you Groupies know where we opted to stay. I mean, truly there was no other choice. We will go into a couple of parks, but may not actually ride anything--just to see the decorations and hear the music will be enough. All else will be gravy. 

Luckily, we're just five hours away and can make this a quick trip. We had points to use, so why not? I guess I'll add our trip to Page 1.


----------



## twokats

Granny said:


> *Kathy.*..it's always great to hear from you.  Hard to believe that the holidays are finally arriving...and I join you in wishing all a healthy and happy holiday season this year!



Thank you!  I also am having a hard time believing the holidays are around the corner.  Don't know how much holiday spirit I will get into.  We are limited in what we can celebrate at church and not getting to go on a vacation this year has really put me in a Debbie Downer type of attitude.
I hope to change my attitude soon.  I have to be a little upbeat for Kati.


----------



## bobbiwoz

bobbiwoz said:


> Our VWL stay was extended to December 11.  Any thoughts on meeting, perhaps by the outside CS?  Haven’t eaten there yet, but it’s on our to do list!


Sadly, our  December reservations, beginning in HHI and ending at WDW has been cancelled.  We also cancelled our pre Thanksgiving Smoky Mountain/Dollywood trip with our Houston family.  It seems too risky to us.  We will have to be happy with face timing our grandkids!


----------



## candyls1

Hi all!  We own at CCV but waitlisted (and got) Boulder Ridge for our Christmas stay because we've never stayed there and my husband didn't really like CCV.

We have a one bedroom and four people going, but my teenage son doesn't want to share a bed with anyone.  Has anyone ever used an air mattress, etc in a one bedroom at Boulder and if so, where did you put it and was it doable?

Thanks in advance!  And looking forward to trying Boulder at Christmas!


----------



## Granny

candyls1 said:


> Hi all!  We own at CCV but waitlisted (and got) Boulder Ridge for our Christmas stay because we've never stayed there and my husband didn't really like CCV.
> 
> We have a one bedroom and four people going, but my teenage son doesn't want to share a bed with anyone.  Has anyone ever used an air mattress, etc in a one bedroom at Boulder and if so, where did you put it and was it doable?
> 
> Thanks in advance!  And looking forward to trying Boulder at Christmas!



*Candy* (we tend to abbreviate names here)...welcome to the VWL Groupies thread!  

We have used an air mattress in a 1BR at VWL (aka BRV) and had no problem.  I think we ended up with one of my daughters on the sofa (didn't pull it out) and one on the floor on the air mattress.  I think there is also room in the front hallway for the air mattress if you want to pull out the sleeper sofa.  Either way, we used an air mattress for several trips before we broke down and started using 2BR accommodations when my daughters got older.

I am curious though...what didn't your husband like about CCV?  After all, VWL (BRV) is located on the same resort campus.  But VWL and CCV share the same resort amenities such as food service, pools and transportation.  We prefer VWL because it is set apart from the main lodge, and has its own lobby and charm.

Regardless, I think you will love the lodge at Christmas time.  It really fits perfectly with the Christmas decorations and they pipe Christmas music in to replace the usual western themed music.  I'm sure you will have a great trip there.  Thanks for dropping in!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Ugh went to link my reservations last night and all went well with linking BWV but it wouldn't let me link my VWL reservations.  Called Disney and they said the reservation was cancelled.  What?  Sent a email to the person we bought our points through and we are waiting to hear back.  Hoping it was just a simple snafu.


----------



## candyls1

Granny said:


> *Candy* (we tend to abbreviate names here)...welcome to the VWL Groupies thread!
> 
> We have used an air mattress in a 1BR at VWL (aka BRV) and had no problem.  I think we ended up with one of my daughters on the sofa (didn't pull it out) and one on the floor on the air mattress.  I think there is also room in the front hallway for the air mattress if you want to pull out the sleeper sofa.  Either way, we used an air mattress for several trips before we broke down and started using 2BR accommodations when my daughters got older.
> 
> I am curious though...what didn't your husband like about CCV?  After all, VWL (BRV) is located on the same resort campus.  But VWL and CCV share the same resort amenities such as food service, pools and transportation.  We prefer VWL because it is set apart from the main lodge, and has its own lobby and charm.
> 
> Regardless, I think you will love the lodge at Christmas time.  It really fits perfectly with the Christmas decorations and they pipe Christmas music in to replace the usual western themed music.  I'm sure you will have a great trip there.  Thanks for dropping in!


I guess it's because we had a kind of bad first experience there... Upon check in (2 bedroom lockoff) the a/c unit was not working in the master/living room area but the a/c unit in the studio was working.  We informed front desk and they said they would send someone to fix it.  We went to the parks all day and when we came back that night it was still not fixed.  They said they had to replace the unit or something, but never called etc to let us know that.  Had to beg to move rooms when we discovered it after getting in late that evening.  It was no big deal to most of the fam, but my husband is HOT natured and didn't feel like the front desk really cared too much about our situation (the customer service was less than stellar).  Also, I think the modern asthetic of the rooms is not really his thing... Love the lobby of Boulder and thought it would be charming at Christmas.  I love CCV, but then again there's not a dvc resort I don't like!  Personally though, I think I am starting to really favor those resorts that are strictly dvc (SSR, OKW, Kidani, Bay Lake, etc).  Not sure why...Hoping we love Boulder!


----------



## sleepydog25

candyls1 said:


> I guess it's because we had a kind of bad first experience there... Upon check in (2 bedroom lockoff) the a/c unit was not working in the master/living room area but the a/c unit in the studio was working.  We informed front desk and they said they would send someone to fix it.  We went to the parks all day and when we came back that night it was still not fixed.  They said they had to replace the unit or something, but never called etc to let us know that.  Had to beg to move rooms when we discovered it after getting in late that evening.  It was no big deal to most of the fam, but my husband is HOT natured and didn't feel like the front desk really cared too much about our situation (the customer service was less than stellar).  Also, I think the modern asthetic of the rooms is not really his thing... Love the lobby of Boulder and thought it would be charming at Christmas.  I love CCV, but then again there's not a dvc resort I don't like!  Personally though, I think I am starting to really favor those resorts that are strictly dvc (SSR, OKW, Kidani, Bay Lake, etc).  Not sure why...Hoping we love Boulder!


I echo *Granny's*  We've a wealth of experience here, so any questions you might have I'm sure someone can answer it. Also echoing *Granny*, yes, there is room for an air mattress in a 1BR. A 1BR at VWL will seem a bit more spacious than at CCV. The latter has lovely rooms; however, like your husband, the modern aesthetic is not for me, either. While VWL needs a facelift if I'm blunt, I still prefer the actual theming elements there over the faux theme at CCV. I feel quite certain you'll enjoy your stay at VWL! Again, welcome!


----------



## Granny

candyls1 said:


> I guess it's because we had a kind of bad first experience there... Upon check in (2 bedroom lockoff) the a/c unit was not working in the master/living room area but the a/c unit in the studio was working.  We informed front desk and they said they would send someone to fix it.  We went to the parks all day and when we came back that night it was still not fixed.  They said they had to replace the unit or something, but never called etc to let us know that.  Had to beg to move rooms when we discovered it after getting in late that evening.  It was no big deal to most of the fam, but my husband is HOT natured and didn't feel like the front desk really cared too much about our situation (the customer service was less than stellar).  Also, I think the modern asthetic of the rooms is not really his thing... Love the lobby of Boulder and thought it would be charming at Christmas.  I love CCV, but then again there's not a dvc resort I don't like!  Personally though, I think I am starting to really favor those resorts that are strictly dvc (SSR, OKW, Kidani, Bay Lake, etc).  Not sure why...Hoping we love Boulder!



*Candy.*..I can certainly see how a bad front desk experience could sour someone on a resort.  Unfortunately (for your husbands peace of mind), you'll be using that same front desk for this trip.  I'm thinking that you just ran into a bad situation that won't be repeated...over our 15+ trips to VWL we have had a number of issues that required help from the front desk, and we were satisfied each time with their service.   Here's throwing some Moose Dust (our version of pixie dust) your way that you have a magical trip!

The lobby of VWL is indeed charming all the time, and especially at Christmas.   But even before you get that far, you will walk along the covered walkway with the Christmas music being piped in.  For me, that is always a big part of the charm.  Sometimes it is hard to hear with the luggage wheels clunking along over the wooden planks of the walkway, but when you don't have luggage it is a lovely setting indeed.  Enjoy!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> I echo *Granny's*  We've a wealth of experience here, so any questions you might have I'm sure someone can answer it. Also echoing *Granny*, yes, there is room for an air mattress in a 1BR. A 1BR at VWL will seem a bit more spacious than at CCV. The latter has lovely rooms; however, like your husband, the modern aesthetic is not for me, either. While VWL needs a facelift if I'm blunt, I still prefer the actual theming elements there over the faux theme at CCV. I feel quite certain you'll enjoy your stay at VWL! Again, welcome!



During my one stay at CCV I kept wishing I was over in the original - VWL.  

And I used to love staying in the main building!    It's not like it's torture or anything but given the choice it's VWL every time even if it has that sad off the shelf leaf rug in the living room.   (Oh please don't let them screw it up even more in the next refurb.)


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> During my one stay at CCV I kept wishing I was over in the original - VWL.
> 
> And I used to love staying in the main building!    It's not like it's torture or anything but given the choice it's VWL every time even if it has that sad off the shelf leaf rug in the living room.   (Oh please don't let them screw it up even more in the next refurb.)


I was just watching a video that compared the 2 and while CCV was fresh and new I couldn't help but think that it doesn't have the character of the Wilderness Lodge like VWL does.  Even though it needs to be freshened up I'm glad I'm staying there.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Got the bugs worked out YAY!.  Hey Sleepy can you update my dates?  It will now be 4/24-4/27 at BWV and 4/28-5/3 at VWL.  Thank you.  Been a long time since I stayed at the lodge so if anyone can let me know the best location to request for a deluxe studio I'd appreciate it.  I don't wanna end up looking at a dumpster lol


----------



## twinklebug

@candyls1 I can relate to a bad front desk experience at WL, in fact they're the only front desk ever to burn me at WDW, and it was the only complaint I've ever issued.

But, I still Love VWL-BR. A bad experience at the desk is just reflective of one person, not the resort.

Regarding using an air mattress, we've used one in the studio portion before they added the twin under the television. 
What I learned: Those door hinges will pop the air mattress if they get too close.
That experience prompted the following words from my son: "Who travels with duct tape?!"  (I do 🛠 )


----------



## sleepydog25

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Got the bugs worked out YAY!.  Hey Sleepy can you update my dates?  It will now be 4/24-4/27 at BWV and 4/28-5/3 at VWL.  Thank you.  Been a long time since I stayed at the lodge so if anyone can let me know the best location to request for a deluxe studio I'd appreciate it.  I don't wanna end up looking at a dumpster lol


You're all set on Page 1! As for the location, I suggest high floor _near the elevator_. Being near the elevator would take the dumpster view out of the equation were you to get that request. The high floor allows for better views of the water should you get lake view; if you get the* KAT* view @KAT4DISNEY instead, you'd still have a soothing and relaxing view of the woods.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

sleepydog25 said:


> You're all set on Page 1! As for the location, I suggest high floor _near the elevator_. Being near the elevator would take the dumpster view out of the equation were you to get that request. The high floor allows for better views of the water should you get lake view; if you get the* KAT* view @KAT4DISNEY instead, you'd still have a soothing and relaxing view of the woods.


I'll take the Kat view over the dumpster view anytime lol.  Thank you!


----------



## jimmytammy

DLI
I’m glad your trip is lining up!  Like Sleepy, I would ask for high floor  near elevator too.

Sleepy
I’m jealous!  Lodge+Christmas=
I told T I could just be happy at the Lodge,  hanging out, with the occasional pop over to eat at Epcot or another resort, hang out at GP and TL, just chillaxing.  Y’all enjoy


----------



## jimmytammy

Candy
Welcome to the Groupies!!
We have spent many of a night at the Lodge with a blow up mattress in tow. Our DS would use it while our DD would use the pullout.  We did this often in studio and 1 beds.  We tended to put it in front of the pullout but as mentioned, the new TV and pull down might limit space 
If this is the case, if participant is willing, couch could be kept intact and used like that and plenty of space will be there for blow up mattress.  Not sure but hope this helps


----------



## twinklebug

Any recommendations for hotel suites that may be compared to a DVC unit in the area north west of Disney (Clermont)? I'll be traveling on family business. 

I contemplated renting points and staying in a small room on Disney property where as I feel safe traveling alone, but not sure how that would work out with insurance paying for it.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> DLI
> I’m glad your trip is lining up!  Like Sleepy, I would ask for high floor  near elevator too.
> 
> Sleepy
> I’m jealous!  Lodge+Christmas=
> I told T I could just be happy at the Lodge,  hanging out, with the occasional pop over to eat at Epcot or another resort, hang out at GP and TL, just chillaxing.  Y’all enjoy


Thank you!  I'm jealous of Sleepy too.  I have been watching videos a lot and I was watching one earlier from the last couple days and oh the Lodge looks so beautiful being all decorated.


----------



## jimmytammy

twinklebug said:


> Any recommendations for hotel suites that may be compared to a DVC unit in the area north west of Disney (Clermont)? I'll be traveling on family business.
> 
> I contemplated renting points and staying in a small room on Disney property where as I feel safe traveling alone, but not sure how that would work out with insurance paying for it.


We love the Clermont area.  Our friends Brad and Tearsa lived there for a few years and we visited and stayed a few nights often on our trips to WDW.  

Have you considered an Air BNB?
Costs wise may not be any worse than a hotel.  Also, Springhill Suites, if any in that area are nice IMO.


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> We love the Clermont area.  Our friends Brad and Tearsa lived there for a few years and we visited and stayed a few nights often on our trips to WDW.
> 
> Have you considered an Air BNB?
> Costs wise may not be any worse than a hotel.  Also, Springhill Suites, if any in that area are nice IMO.



I'll definitely look into Springhill Suites and see what they have.
The air bnbs I'm seeing up that way are all a room in someone's home. I'm not comfortable with that.

I'm wondering if the house is livable at all... if the crew did a good job there should be no mold, and hopefully no holes in the walls for snakes, spiders and other little critters to slip though LOL. How much damage can a running faucet do? (I still think we had someone try and squat in the house and they were upset to find the water turned off.)

Thank you!


----------



## jimmytammy

twinklebug said:


> The air bnbs I'm seeing up that way are all a room in someone's home. I'm not comfortable with that.


Nope, nada, no way!


----------



## sleepydog25

As it's been a couple of days since anyone posted, I'll opt for a few pics of DHHIR as a way of getting through hump day and talking about Disney.  

View of the beach within steps of the Beach House


Also just steps from the Beach House (that's their boardwalk) at a different time of day


Shelter Cove with part of the main resort in the background and the short bridge you drive over is to the right


For those of you coming through in the next few months, I'm currently on a Sun/Mon/Tue work schedule. *Luv* is on a similar schedule, as well, but there is a bit more variance in her position thus far. We'll be looking for you! (P.S. She's no longer Claire from the Philippines  )


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hi all!  Hope you are doing well.  Just sitting here watching more YouTube videos of the Lodge and getting myself even more excited for the trip.  LOL  In the VWL studios do they just have the individual shampoos etc as opposed to the ones on the shower wall?


----------



## twinklebug

Thank you for the wonderful pics Pat! The beach and dunes bring me back to the many years I spent camping at Myrtle Beach. Loved those SC beaches and all the tiny purple sea shells.


----------



## suse66

sleepydog25 said:


> For those of you coming through in the next few months, I'm currently on a Sun/Mon/Tue work schedule. *Luv* is on a similar schedule, as well, but there is a bit more variance in her position thus far. We'll be looking for you! (P.S. She's no longer Claire from the Philippines  )


Really hoping our border is open by March so I can see that beauty for myself!


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy,
Those pictures have me longing for our Mar. trip there to get here soon


----------



## Disneytam

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hi all!  Hope you are doing well.  Just sitting here watching more YouTube videos of the Lodge and getting myself even more excited for the trip.  LOL  In the VWL studios do they just have the individual shampoos etc as opposed to the ones on the shower wall?


We were there last week and they still had the small individual bottles of shampoo, body wash etc. We stayed in a 2 bedroom. I was a bit surprised that for the 5 nights we stayed we only had a maid come in with extra towels and soap one time. Disney had a flyer in the room saying that someone would service the room every other day, removing garbage and suppling fresh towels and running a vacuum through but said they wouldn't touch the beds. We ended up carrying our garbage and recyclables down stairs every morning and tossing the towels in the washer and dryer. We didn't have a vacuum in our room for some reason and we just kept forgetting to call down and ask for one. As we had a couple of little ones with us and ate in the room most mornings it did get a bit messy. We also made sure to do up all the dishes and put them away on our last morning.


----------



## jimmytammy

*Disneytam Welcome to **the Groupies!!*


----------



## twinklebug

Listening to a holiday playlist and the WL holiday music popped up. I needed that


----------



## rkstocke5609

Hi Groupies!

First off, congrats on the new granddaughter JT!

Second off, Sleepy, if you keep posting those pictures, I’m gonna have to make a reservation there ‘cause it reminds me of my January Cocoa Beach trip last year....

So, has anyone ever done the RCI thing?  I guess we could move our reserved (expiring) December trip points into RCI and have a year to use them.  Then, I can change my flight reservation to our March trip (along with park passes) for a small fee..  we are still up in the air, but will have to decide soon.  Much debate around the house.  Anyways, if anyone has done the RCI swap let me know your experience..


----------



## bluecastle

twinklebug said:


> Listening to a holiday playlist and the WL holiday music popped up. I needed that
> 
> View attachment 539988
> Where can I find that music?


----------



## twinklebug

bluecastle said:


> Where can I find that music?



I had downloaded it maybe 6 years or more ago, not sure from where... 
It's called the Walt Disney World Resort -- Wilderness Lodge Christmas BGM Loop
It's 52 minutes long. Not sure if any of that helps.


----------



## bluecastle

twinklebug said:


> I had downloaded it maybe 6 years or more ago, not sure from where...
> It's called the Walt Disney World Resort -- Wilderness Lodge Christmas BGM Loop
> It's 52 minutes long. Not sure if any of that helps.


Thanks!


----------



## Granny

rkstocke5609 said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> First off, congrats on the new granddaughter JT!
> 
> Second off, Sleepy, if you keep posting those pictures, I’m gonna have to make a reservation there ‘cause it reminds me of my January Cocoa Beach trip last year....
> 
> So, has anyone ever done the RCI thing?  I guess we could move our reserved (expiring) December trip points into RCI and have a year to use them.  Then, I can change my flight reservation to our March trip (along with park passes) for a small fee..  we are still up in the air, but will have to decide soon.  Much debate around the house.  Anyways, if anyone has done the RCI swap let me know your experience..



*Ron*...sorry, but I've never done the RCI thing.  I'm sure someone will come along to give you some information.  I just wanted to say that it's great to "see you", and we hope that all is well in your world!


----------



## rkstocke5609

Granny said:


> *Ron*...sorry, but I've never done the RCI thing.  I'm sure someone will come along to give you some information.  I just wanted to say that it's great to "see you", and we hope that all is well in your world!


You too Granny!  Stay safe out there, and may you have a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Lorana

I’m slowly coming to the realization that our December trip to the Wilderness Lodge is likely not going to happen, and it’s breaking my heart. I so could use the escape to my favorite place right now.


----------



## bobbiwoz

We were going to stay at VWL too!  Can’t wait for January when we can book for next December!!


----------



## suse66

Lorana said:


> I’m slowly coming to the realization that our December trip to the Wilderness Lodge is likely not going to happen, and it’s breaking my heart. I so could use the escape to my favorite place right now.


That's so hard...... sadly we had to come to that realization back in July and I cried cancelling our perfect 1 bedroom villa. We are Canadian and it is going to be while before our borders are open again. I hope you have another trip to dream about soon!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Lorana said:


> I’m slowly coming to the realization that our December trip to the Wilderness Lodge is likely not going to happen, and it’s breaking my heart. I so could use the escape to my favorite place right now.


So sorry.  We were supposed to go at the end of January but cancelled for other reasons than covid.  I'm thinking that was for the best now.  Never would have thought back in the spring when we planned our trip that things would still be this bad.  Hopefully by April things will be better.  I hope things work out for you and if you don't get to go next month you get to go soon.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Wanna wish all the groupies a Happy Thanksgiving!!!!  I know things may be different this year but I hope you all have a great day and great food.


----------



## MJ NH

Happy thanksgiving! Today I would have woken up at the resort but canceled it, so I woke up at home


----------



## TCRAIG

Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Cinderbrella1

Happy Thanksgiving, Everyone!  Stay safe and eat lots of great food.  It's time to bake the pies, now.  Soon I'll be elbow deep in pie dough and making a huge mess in my kitchen.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Cinderbrella1 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, Everyone!  Stay safe and eat lots of great food.  It's time to bake the pies, now.  Soon I'll be elbow deep in pie dough and making a huge mess in my kitchen.


No pies today, only DH and myself inside, but I’ll be making cookies, just in case we get some outside visitors!


----------



## jimmytammy

*Happy **Thanksgiving to all my Groupie Friends and Family!!!  May you all have a Blessed day 

Let us come before Him with Thanksgiving Psalm 95:2

We all have much to be grateful for.  I count you folks among the things I thank Him for.  Thank you all for continuing to be here, to be a place we can all come to feel safe, to feel not judged, but loved.  You folks are the best!!!*


----------



## Granny

A blessed Thanksgiving to all the Groupies (even you lurkers!).  Even though 2020 is a year we will all be happy to see in our rearview mirror, we still have so much to be thankful for.  I pray that everyone has a healthy, safe and joyous Thanksgiving!  

BTW, it looks like we need to tell our favorite characters that they should be practicing social distancing during their meal.


----------



## twinklebug

bobbiwoz said:


> No pies today, only DH and myself inside, but I’ll be making cookies, just in case we get some outside visitors!


Cookies?! Coming right over!


----------



## twinklebug

*Happy Thanksgiving*
to All!


----------



## Corinne

A day late but I wanted to wish all my Groupie Friends a Happy Thanksgiving, I consider you all a blessing


----------



## bobbiwoz

bobbiwoz said:


> No pies today, only DH and myself inside, but I’ll be making cookies, just in case we get some outside visitors!


My cousin stopped by, outside with mask, so yes, I shared some cookies!


----------



## Crabby_Dan

Granny said:


> A blessed Thanksgiving to all the Groupies (even you lurkers!).



Thank You Granny!


----------



## sleepydog25

Welcome to an the next episode of Fastidisleepy's Days at the Beach (House)! Seriously, just a quick drop in from your HHI Groupie to say I hope everyone had a marvelous Thanksgiving despite the current situations. We all still need to hunker down and draw from our inner reserves to get through the next few months. The past nearly a year now has proven that humans are social creatures, so not having our friends and families to lean on as much in person can be exhausting. We will get through this to the other side. And let me go on record that our Groupie family has helped me immensely.

We've had above average temps the past 2-3 weeks, and it's been great to experience such after 18 years in the mountains of southwest Virginia. Here's a picture from our back yard on Thanksgiving day:


And for those of you longing for the beach, here you go:


Finally, a shot of Shelter Cove as I left work one day last week. The main resort buildings are to the right, though you can't really see them in the picture. Those tall street lamps line the outer walkway of the resort. Many of the boats in the cove put up holiday lights which I've yet to see, but if I do catch them, I'll try to get a picture of them.


Have a good weekend, Groupies!


----------



## tea pot

Hello Groupies
Happy Thanksgiving Weekend 
Hoping that you are all well.
It’s been a rough year filled with so 
many challenges and difficulties as well as many blessings.
One very important one is that even when Life gets Crazy 
it’s a comfort to come back and find all of you all still here !
Hugs and Pixie Dust 
tea pot 
new avatar


----------



## Lakegirl

We are here. Decided to go for it.  from time we got off plane till we got BLT was 2 hours good news room was ready before we got here.  That makes it so nice.  Saw some amazing appearances from the new “parades”. They were so awesome.  Crowds were not bad ate at Liberty Tree and it was delicious.  We were waiting in line around 5:30 for a small world and I looked around and said let’s get the heck out of here.  It was like all of a sudden the crowds came out of nowhere.  It was super freaky and scary.  We decided to not get to that point again.  Going to AK tomorrow hoping for low crowds and then doing some down time at the pool.


----------



## bluecastle

Lakegirl said:


> We are here. Decided to go for it.  from time we got off plane till we got BLT was 2 hours good news room was ready before we got here.  That makes it so nice.  Saw some amazing appearances from the new “parades”. They were so awesome.  Crowds were not bad ate at Liberty Tree and it was delicious.  We were waiting in line around 5:30 for a small world and I looked around and said let’s get the heck out of here.  It was like all of a sudden the crowds came out of nowhere.  It was super freaky and scary.  We decided to not get to that point again.  Going to AK tomorrow hoping for low crowds and then doing some down time at the pool.


I would freak out too if I saw crowds of people. Hoping you have better luck at AK tomorrow. Maybe some extra time at the resort will help. How long will you be there?


----------



## jimmytammy

Lakegirl said:


> We are here. Decided to go for it.  from time we got off plane till we got BLT was 2 hours good news room was ready before we got here.  That makes it so nice.  Saw some amazing appearances from the new “parades”. They were so awesome.  Crowds were not bad ate at Liberty Tree and it was delicious.  We were waiting in line around 5:30 for a small world and I looked around and said let’s get the heck out of here.  It was like all of a sudden the crowds came out of nowhere.  It was super freaky and scary.  We decided to not get to that point again.  Going to AK tomorrow hoping for low crowds and then doing some down time at the pool.


Living vicariously through you Lakegirl! Trip reports are good


----------



## Lakegirl

AK was much better yesterday, except for Flight of Passage line. I really love the ride otherwise I would of left.  I felt very claustrophobic in that line.  It didn’t help that we had a very ignorant family who kept there masks below their nose the whole time.  I let two groups go in front of us as we were behind them but I felt like Disney didn’t do a good job spacing this one out.  As you go around you end up with rows of people not spaced.  So you can leave an extra space between you and the person in front of you but you can’t do anything about the people next to you.  Most rides they have good barriers up but it’s as if they forgot about this one and you are inside for a long period of time waiting.  Today was Magic Kingdom day and it was much better.  Kids did remote learning till 11:00 we went until 3 when the crowds seemed to get too much and then went back in at 5:30.  The Calvacades are really awesome.  They are doing so many of them and I feel like everybody gets a great view because it’s so random and it’s just who happens to be there sees it. Space was only 30 minutes.  Peter Pan 15, we again had somebody with his mask down so we left ample space between.  Haunted was super short and I like how the wait is all outside.  Peter Pan was the same where most of your wait is outside.  Did Small World and would of skipped it but my DH really wanted to do it.  They space you out on the boat but you wait forever inline.  Some wonderful merchandise, much better than in September.  The one thing that is really bothering me is that Disney must be having issues with who ever supplies there snacks.  Very very limited.  I usually stock pile till my next trip.  I love the gummies and the Jelly beans.  The only thing they have had anywhere were the sour gummies and sour something else.  They do have the popcorn bags in the flavors though.  They are still having the rice crispie shortage as well as they only have the small ones in the “bags” except at The Main Street Bakery.  I guess that is all fine, will help me not overindulge.  We tried The Enchanted Rose at GF last night for apps and drinks.  Wine was delicious and we tried the a Flatbread and brisket sliders.  We regretted not getting the truffle fries because they looked delicious. It was a very nice spot to sit and relax.  Epcot tomorro!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Hello, fellow lodge animals!  It is I, the tardy one.  It's just 5 days until our VWL vacation.  We'll be there for 5 nights starting this Sunday.  It's become a usual routine.  We were at Kidani over Thanksgiving and it was nice.  They have a Sanna To Go service which is nice.  We were able to have dinner that way and eat in our room.  They are very attentive to Covid procedures.  Bathrooms were spotless.  We stayed physically distant and wore masks.  We'll also be careful next week.  I definitely want that vaccine when I am able to get it.  I hope you all are doing well.

The Sunday before Thanksgiving, a friend, my son and I attempted what I call The Great DVC Resort Tour.  We attempted to go to every DVC resort within WDW in a day without a car!  We didn't succeed, but had fun in the process.  The plan was to start at Disney Springs and take the boat over to OKW or Saratoga Springs, but the boats are not running at Disney Springs, so we walked back to the bus stop and took a bus to Saratoga Springs, after that, we took a bus to DHS, then the skyliner to Riviera Resort where we had lunch at Primo Piatto.  I love their Spicy Italian sandwich.  It is highly recommended and not hard on the wallet.  After that, we hit Epcot via the Skyliner and grabbed the resort boat to Boardwalk Villas.  After that, the boat to Beach Club Villas.  After that, we got the bus to MK, then a bus to Wilderness Lodge.  We stopped after that and went back to Disney Springs.  I want to attempt this again in the future.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

wildernessDad said:


> Hello, fellow lodge animals!  It is I, the tardy one.  It's just 5 days until our VWL vacation.  We'll be there for 5 nights starting this Sunday.  It's become a usual routine.  We were at Kidani over Thanksgiving and it was nice.  They have a Sanna To Go service which is nice.  We were able to have dinner that way and eat in our room.  They are very attentive to Covid procedures.  Bathrooms were spotless.  We stayed physically distant and wore masks.  We'll also be careful next week.  I definitely want that vaccine when I am able to get it.  I hope you all are doing well.
> 
> The Sunday before Thanksgiving, a friend, my son and I attempted what I call The Great DVC Resort Tour.  We attempted to go to every DVC resort within WDW in a day without a car!  We didn't succeed, but had fun in the process.  The plan was to start at Disney Springs and take the boat over to OKW or Saratoga Springs, but the boats are not running at Disney Springs, so we walked back to the bus stop and took a bus to Saratoga Springs, after that, we took a bus to DHS, then the skyliner to Riviera Resort where we had lunch at Primo Piatto.  I love their Spicy Italian sandwich.  It is highly recommended and not hard on the wallet.  After that, we hit Epcot via the Skyliner and grabbed the resort boat to Boardwalk Villas.  After that, the boat to Beach Club Villas.  After that, we got the bus to MK, then a bus to Wilderness Lodge.  We stopped after that and went back to Disney Springs.  I want to attempt this again in the future.


That tour sounds like so much fun!


----------



## twinklebug

Was supposed to be the first day of our 2020 trip today. I'm glad I rescheduled for next fall but could really use a huge dose of Disney holiday lights and music right now.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twinklebug said:


> Was supposed to be the first day of our 2020 trip today. I'm glad I rescheduled for next fall but could really use a huge dose of Disney holiday lights and music right now.


I've been watching a lot of the vlogs at the parks and it looks so pretty and it makes me miss being there this time of year.  It has always been such a fun time to go.  Sorry you can't be there now.


----------



## bobbiwoz

twinklebug said:


> Was supposed to be the first day of our 2020 trip today. I'm glad I rescheduled for next fall but could really use a huge dose of Disney holiday lights and music right now.


That was to be our first night at HHI, tonight too, then we had planned WDW.  I was hoping the Singalong on Monday night would have helped ease the pain of missing the trip, but it did not. 

At least we can help each other to cope here.

Happy note is that I booked my Sister and her “almost” family a stay at VWL for Jersey Week next year.  I have to wait until January to book DH and me a stay there.


----------



## Lakegirl

Epcot was amazing yesterday! felt like really smart people were there.  We had such an amazing day.  Dinner at Via Napoli was awesome.  Waitstaff was great and we were seated way in the back very secluded spot!!


----------



## bluecastle

Hi Groupies! Nothing much to say, but wanted to check in. I am spending most of my time helping my daughter by watching my granddaughter 4 days a week.  I have to admit, it does wear me out! But I love every second and am thankful that they live close by.  I know how lucky I am, even if it adds risk.
I am very sad for those who have canceled or postponed trips. I have had to do that in the past and I know how it feels.  The one thing I am holding on to right now is the hope that as our trips finally happen, the park experiences will become more "normal" as time goes on. 
Meanwhile....


----------



## sleepydog25

Morning, Groupies! We're at the Lodge; in fact, we got in yesterday around noon, ate at Geyser Point, sat in front of the little nook fireplace in the VWL lobby, went to Cast Connection (for those who don't know, it's a reduced price merchandise shop for Disney employees), walked around Disney Springs, then finally checked into our room around 3:30. It  was quite chilly, but we bundled up and headed over to MK so that we could experience the holiday lights and decorations at night. 

The boat ride over was, again, chilly but invigorating. We walked around the whole park just to check out the wait times and the crowds. Neither were onerous. We walked hand-in-hand the entire time and had to dodge almost no one, not even kids, strollers, or ECVs. Not empty by any stretch of the imagination--certainly, Main Street was fairly crowded though far less than you would normally see this time of year--but very noticeable. Reminded me of what it looks like about 20 minutes after rope drop on an EMH morning. We didn't ride anything as we hadn't had dinner and didn't want to spend 30-40 minutes in any line. We did shop quite a bit, however, and there were lines for that, too. To get into the Emporium, for example, you had to line up all the way back to the trolley line circle at the beginning of Main Street. We were in the store in less than four minutes. We walked out 25 minutes later with most of our Christmas shopping done. 

Back to the room after that where I heated up some homemade marinara sauce we brought with us and cooked some spaghetti. A little wine, a little cheese, and a lot of pasta made for a fitting end to the events of the day. There will be pics to follow--the internet is a bit wonky at the moment. 

As you all know, we love VWL, but the 1BR we're in on the bottom floor facing the main walkway the Lodge (our request was "high floor, lake view" so the *KAT h*ex is in effect) is tired and showing much wear. Those couches that sucked when they first put them in are even worse now--lumpy, grimy, and threadbare in spots. The carpeting is run down, though clean. I like throwback, vintage rooms, but they also need to be fresh looking and inviting. Still, it's a great place to be for two more nights and days, and we're extremely fortunate to be here. More to come later!


----------



## bobbiwoz

^ I want to like your post, Sleepy, but I am sad at the condition of the room. 

Continue to enjoy your stay!


----------



## sleepydog25

Cheesy brisket and house made chips


The view from our table


Nearing dusk


----------



## twokats

Been a little crazy around here.  I hope all groupies had a great holiday!
I have been sick with a sinus infection for almost a month and it went to my lungs, which I guess got me very run down and in the perfect condition to test positive.  Needless to say I am not very happy and very concerned for my son.  I took him and Kati to be tested this afternoon.  I still have smell and taste, so all I really have is a little trouble breathing, but the treatments the doctor prescribed are helping there.  
Please, everyone stay safe and well.


----------



## bobbiwoz

twokats said:


> Been a little crazy around here.  I hope all groupies had a great holiday!
> I have been sick with a sinus infection for almost a month and it went to my lungs, which I guess got me very run down and in the perfect condition to test positive.  Needless to say I am not very happy and very concerned for my son.  I took him and Kati to be tested this afternoon.  I still have smell and taste, so all I really have is a little trouble breathing, but the treatments the doctor prescribed are helping there.
> Please, everyone stay safe and well.


Oh no!  I hope you get better soon, and that the others are not infected.
Are you on medication??


----------



## bluecastle

twokats said:


> Been a little crazy around here.  I hope all groupies had a great holiday!
> I have been sick with a sinus infection for almost a month and it went to my lungs, which I guess got me very run down and in the perfect condition to test positive.  Needless to say I am not very happy and very concerned for my son.  I took him and Kati to be tested this afternoon.  I still have smell and taste, so all I really have is a little trouble breathing, but the treatments the doctor prescribed are helping there.
> Please, everyone stay safe and well.


I am so sorry!! I hope your kids are fine and that you get stronger soon. I am glad the treatments are helping. Sending healing thoughts your way and praying for you and your family.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twokats said:


> Been a little crazy around here.  I hope all groupies had a great holiday!
> I have been sick with a sinus infection for almost a month and it went to my lungs, which I guess got me very run down and in the perfect condition to test positive.  Needless to say I am not very happy and very concerned for my son.  I took him and Kati to be tested this afternoon.  I still have smell and taste, so all I really have is a little trouble breathing, but the treatments the doctor prescribed are helping there.
> Please, everyone stay safe and well.


Hope you feel better soon and I hope the kids are ok.


----------



## twokats

bobbiwoz said:


> Oh no!  I hope you get better soon, and that the others are not infected.
> Are you on medication??


Yes, my second round of antibiotics and now steroids and a breathing machine treatment.  My husband says I sound better and hopefully I will get over it fairly easy and not have any issues.  I will know in a couple of days on the kids.


----------



## twokats

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hope you feel better soon and I hope the kids are ok.


Thanks, I will do my best and try to keep the kids ok.


----------



## twinklebug

twokats said:


> Been a little crazy around here.  I hope all groupies had a great holiday!
> I have been sick with a sinus infection for almost a month and it went to my lungs, which I guess got me very run down and in the perfect condition to test positive.  Needless to say I am not very happy and very concerned for my son.  I took him and Kati to be tested this afternoon.  I still have smell and taste, so all I really have is a little trouble breathing, but the treatments the doctor prescribed are helping there.
> Please, everyone stay safe and well.



Feel better soon Kathy    Keeping my fingers crossed for your kids.


----------



## sleepydog25

@twokats Best wishes for a speedy recovery for you and yours!


I'll post more pictures once I can get them to migrate to my computer. Again, Disney hasn't quite solved the whole internet being wonky issue, though I will admit it's much better than it used to be. Even this morning, the main WDW channel with the cool music and today's schedules isn't coming on the TV, instead giving this message: Scrambled channel or weak signal. The internet will work great for a time, then won't load much of anything for awhile. There are worse things in life. 

But, here is a lone pic from our first night's visit to MK. . .


They do something like 5 or 6 overlays that switch out every 15 minutes. We only caught this one. 

Last night, we went to a charity light display in Kissimmee for the Give the Kids the World foundation. Three million of the lights used were donated by Disney from the old Osborne Dancing Lights show. What a spectacular event this was! I only have one shot to show you, and it's not totally indicative of the grandeur and spectacle. We walked around for an entire hour and could have stayed longer. As more pictures load, I'll show them. This was a fitting replacement for the Osborne Lights, and an event we may try to do every year.


----------



## jimmytammy

Kathy
Moose Dust and prayers for you and your family's wellness


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> @twokats Best wishes for a speedy recovery for you and yours!
> 
> 
> I'll post more pictures once I can get them to migrate to my computer. Again, Disney hasn't quite solved the whole internet being wonky issue, though I will admit it's much better than it used to be. Even this morning, the main WDW channel with the cool music and today's schedules isn't coming on the TV, instead giving this message: Scrambled channel or weak signal. The internet will work great for a time, then won't load much of anything for awhile. There are worse things in life.
> 
> But, here is a lone pic from our first night's visit to MK. . .
> View attachment 541944
> 
> They do something like 5 or 6 overlays that switch out every 15 minutes. We only caught this one.
> 
> Last night, we went to a charity light display in Kissimmee for the Give the Kids the World foundation. Three million of the lights used were donated by Disney from the old Osborne Dancing Lights show. What a spectacular event this was! I only have one shot to show you, and it's not totally indicative of the grandeur and spectacle. We walked around for an entire hour and could have stayed longer. As more pictures load, I'll show them. This was a fitting replacement for the Osborne Lights, and an event we may try to do every year.
> View attachment 541955


That's brilliant! (Literally) I would love to walk around this event at night. I'm sure it will be getting more and more crowded as we near Christmas.

There's a young gentleman I follow on youtube who did a fantastic job walking around GKTW as they were setting the place up. I was amazed at it all. This is a one time only (hopefully) event as the location is shut down to families with children who Make-A-Wish partners to send to here. Once we're all well enough past the pandemic and it is safe for the families to travel, and GKTW is able to provide a safe environment, it will be impossible to do the lights up at this scale again. See them now!

Nearly all the lights were donated to the event by Disney. Betting that they are the LED replacements Disney had bought for Osborne Lights. Universal had also sent over crates the size of box trucks with some very interesting labels


----------



## twokats

Sleepy and Jimmy, thanks.
I am slowly getting back to feeling like myself.  Those breathing treatments really work.


----------



## bluecastle

twokats said:


> Sleepy and Jimmy, thanks.
> I am slowly getting back to feeling like myself.  Those breathing treatments really work.


Very glad to hear that the breathing treatments are helping. I have had severe bronchitis and pneumonia before and they are a godsend.  Still praying for negative test results for your kids.


----------



## twokats

bluecastle said:


> Very glad to hear that the breathing treatments are helping. I have had severe bronchitis and pneumonia before and they are a godsend.  Still praying for negative test results for your kids.


Thank you so much.  They are both doing fair.  They both have a slight cough, but seem to be dealing with it ok.
It looks like it will be Monday before they get their results.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twokats said:


> Thank you so much.  They are both doing fair.  They both have a slight cough, but seem to be dealing with it ok.
> It looks like it will be Monday before they get their results.


Moose dust for you and your family Kathy!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Good Sunday morning, Groupies!

I'm sitting here in my living room, looking out at the lagoon in my back yard, sipping coffee, and decided now would be a good time for a rundown on our trip to the World. We just got back yesterday around noon, and we had a lovely time, albeit very relaxed. We've been slowly, but steadily, drifting toward less gung-ho vacations to more laid back ones, which for us means fewer rides, more time just strolling and soaking in the ambiance. We prefer this method as we approach our, ahem, 40s. 

*Wed, 2 Dec*
After arriving around 12:30, we grabbed a bite to eat at Geyser Point. It was chilly but we were under a heater which helped. Speaking of, later that day, they shut down GP and there was a sign that said, "Please join us at Territory Lounge." We assumed that meant it was too cold to keep GP going and they switched operations to TL--we never checked to verify that. After lunch, we went to MK and literally just walked around the entire park, reveling in being there on a pretty day, with smaller crowds, and nothing on the agenda. 


While it looks a bit crowded in the shot below, it's just the effect of zooming in. You could actually walk up and down Main Street without bumping into anyone the entire time. The longest line? To get into Starbucks.


The tree as we were getting ready to leave, framed against the falling light


And the Castle, lit up with one of its 5 themes, just 15 minutes later

In between the top two shots and the bottom two, we went to Cast Connections (I mentioned that previously) and went to the nearby Trader Joe's for a few groceries to take home with us. After leaving for the night, again with no rides just some minor shopping, we headed back to our beloved Lodge and made dinner in the room. 

Gorgeous as always. . .


More to come on Day 2!


----------



## Corinne

Good Morning and Happy Sunday Groupies! @sleepydog25 and @Lakegirl enjoying your trip reports.


----------



## Lakegirl

Kathy praying for your whole family that you all recover quickly.  I have received all 3 sets of our tests back and they were all negative... Thank God.  We did the PCR and Rapid on Thursday at the convention center.  Very smooth process Florida has I must say.  All barcodes and all you had to do was pre register.  I did this one over Maingate testing site because you stayed in your car the whole time verse having to stand outside in line with people who could not just be there for traveling reasons and might be there because they are sick.  Wanted to get there a 1/2 hour before they opened but only got there 5 minutes before and there was a line.  Not bad though we were in and out in an hour.  It was run by the National guard it looked like, very efficient.  We got our rapid results within 10 minutes.  My daughters PCR test came back in about 18 hours as negative.  I had moved our flights up from Saturday to Friday just because I started to worry so much about the virus cases rising.  Worked out well because we went to a state run place here in Mass on the way home from the airport at 7 and they closed at 8.  We got a storm here in Mass yesterday and all but 3 testing sites were closed so that would of made it very hard to get tested yesterday.  We had our results yesterday afternoon about 18 hours after testing.  Big relief.  
I will say the Merchandise has really picked up since our September trip. Not sure if it was because I am not shopping much at all since the Pandemic or what but I found so much I wanted. I really had to hold myself back many times. Everything was just beautiful. We walked to MK buses one morning and took a bus to Riveria on a Epcot day. We had pastries and coffee at the Petite Cafe and that place is amazing!! The manager was there and very friendly told us how the bakers come in at 3:30 every morning and make them fresh. That hotel is just gorgeous! Something about actually seeing it in person. If I had some extra $$ I could definitely see the Draw to buy there. 
We are trending towards more relaxed vacations as well. Especially this one, many times we looked at ride times and said nope not this time. I had no interest except for maybe 2 rides of standing in line for 50-60 minutes. 
I really think a Disney must be doing better and can’t understand why they are still having lay-off discussions. 
My daughter did rope drop AK out last day and said it was like they had the park to themselves. She rode so much in 2 hours.
HS is really becoming quite a park again.  We did not get on MRR, as the line was 80 minutes or at times they just closed the line to people. We did do the Minnies Holiday Dine at Hollywood and Vine and it was really fun.  The food was delicious and portions were huge.  They did a great job of having the Characters keep coming around and they were very interactive.   Sad that unless my daughter who really works at convincing me, might be the last Character Dining we do,  Even with TIW it is just so much money.  
I already can’t wait to go back but not till after this is over.  Will write more later.


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy and Lakegirl
Thanks so much for the trip reports!  I think we all need some "normalcy" in our lives these days, and these trip reports help us to know the reality that is happening at WDW through those who we know will give us truths


----------



## bluecastle

Thanks for the trip reports sleepy and lakegirl! It really helps me to feel connected to the parks and the resorts in the present, not just as a memory or something to dream about for the future.


----------



## sleepydog25

*Thur, 3 Dec*
Dawned very chilly (the previous morning it was 37 @HHI and low 40s in FL), but we still managed to get to MK just about rope drop, maybe 10 minutes after. We decided to head for Haunted Mansion as that is almost entirely indoors and thought we'd get on and off before the crowds hit. Sure enough, we walked right in and straight to a doom buggy. After that, we headed over to do Big Thunder but the wait time was listed as 30 minutes already, so we chose to hit POTC instead. Though the wait was listed as 20 minutes, it was closer to 15. After that, the rides had wait times longer than we felt like standing in line for, plus we wanted to do some shopping for presents for our kids and grandkids. 

We wound up finding some cool stuff, much of it board games like Disney Theme Park Monopoly, Villains Clue, and POTC Battleship. By then, it was nearing lunch, and* Luv* wanted to check out the gift shop at GF which you can now reach via the new walking path. Took us 17 minutes at a steady pace--it's another 6-8 from there to the Poly which is where we lunched. We were short one game that was sold out at the Emporium, but the Poly gift store had it, so the trip back with the games in hand into a steady little breeze was long-ish. Once back at the MK boat launch (there is a new loading/unloading area for Ft Wilderness and WL just to the right of the old one which is currently not being used), we headed back to our room. We hung out there, had a drink at GP, then ordered take out from the Three Bridges Grill at Coronado. And then it was time to drive 20 minutes to the Give Kids the World Village's spectacular light show. Three million of the lights were donated by Disney, so the Osborne lights live on in some fashion. I have to say that it was the highlight (pun intended) of our trip (for me). 

Pretty much every day, we sat in rockers in the Villas lobby with a libation. It was such a peaceful time and let us realize that some things remain a haven in this world: the music (holiday oriented right now), the serenity, the smells (currently like a vanilla/cinnamon/evergreen candle), the rockers, the crickets. It was a place to let the stress melt away for just a few minutes. While VWL rooms are showing their age a little, the grand dame herself is still gorgeous and inviting. 

Gran Destino dolled up for the holidays


The walkway


And just a few shots of the GKTW Village's light display. They're not synchronized to music, but they are spread out over acres and acres of the resort. While the Osborne Lights were amazing, they were limited to essentially one city block--these occupy a dozen blocks, just streets upon streets of lights. Most of the lights on the individual villas are sponsored by companies from Mears Transportation, to the Kennedy Space Center, to Home Depot, to Universal Studios, and many, many more. It was a grand event. 








Day 3 will come later!


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Pretty much every day, we sat in rockers in the Villas lobby with a libation. It was such a peaceful time and let us realize that some things remain a haven in this world: the music (holiday oriented right now), the serenity, the smells (currently like a vanilla/cinnamon/evergreen candle), the rockers, the crickets. It was a place to let the stress melt away for just a few minutes.


Sleepy, great words to sum up the serenity of the peaceful feeling that WL/VWL/CCV evokes.  For those of us who know about this little spot, we are all the richer.  Some great memories have been made in that lobby and around the fireplace in those comfy leather chairs.
I have had a few meets with many of our friends/family here on the groupies.  We celebrated Ranger Stans retirement in our own way with he and his DW Carolyn, played checkers with the kids a many a time, enjoyed the peace around the fire with a good book, and a hot cup of cocoa or something a wee tad stronger  One night, I had such a terrible cough I was keeping my family awake, so 2am,  I took off with a book, curled up in the leather chair and read until I finally got to sleep.  

Enjoyed admiring all the railroad articles and pictures of Walt and his passion for trains, including the 2 cars from his personal train in his backyard.  Heck, Carolewood Pacific Room, formerly Iron Spike Room, is a bit of a museum and we are lucky to have a bit of Walt right there with us.  

We are amongst a small band of folks who get it.  Our love of the Lodge is a passionate feeling.  Its like breaking out an old pair of shoes or jeans that just feels right.  After all the changes, and we felt some discomfort in it, the feelings still remain for a lot of us.  

I guess I am feeling a bit sentimental as my phone dings me photos of memories from a year ago this past week and next.  Wishing I was there, but, alas, it shan't be.  And I know others who love visiting this time of the year are feeling the same.


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> Sleepy, great words to sum up the serenity of the peaceful feeling that WL/VWL/CCV evokes.  For those of us who know about this little spot, we are all the richer.  Some great memories have been made in that lobby and around the fireplace in those comfy leather chairs.
> I have had a few meets with many of our friends/family here on the groupies.  We celebrated Ranger Stans retirement in our own way with he and his DW Carolyn, played checkers with the kids a many a time, enjoyed the peace around the fire with a good book, and a hot cup of cocoa or something a wee tad stronger  One night, I had such a terrible cough I was keeping my family awake, so 2am,  I took off with a book, curled up in the leather chair and read until I finally got to sleep.
> 
> Enjoyed admiring all the railroad articles and pictures of Walt and his passion for trains, including the 2 cars from his personal train in his backyard.  Heck, Carolewood Pacific Room, formerly Iron Spike Room, is a bit of a museum and we are lucky to have a bit of Walt right there with us.
> 
> We are amongst a small band of folks who get it.  Our love of the Lodge is a passionate feeling.  Its like breaking out an old pair of shoes or jeans that just feels right.  After all the changes, and we felt some discomfort in it, the feelings still remain for a lot of us.
> 
> I guess I am feeling a bit sentimental as my phone dings me photos of memories from a year ago this past week and next.  Wishing I was there, but, alas, it shan't be.  And I know others who love visiting this time of the year are feeling the same.


Everything about VWL-BR has a place in my heart, especially the old Hidden Springs pool, but I won't open that wound that's still bubbling with peroxide poured onto it.

Years back my teenage kids and I would often use my points in the summer at VWL. The three of us would stay just in a studio. Anyone with teenagers will know it can get a little cramped when having to share a small room with them for a week. I felt comfortable and safe heading down to sit in front of the fireplace even at 1am, decked out in my sweatpants and slippers while I read a book, worked to reschedule flights, or to just find a way to be alone for a few moments peace. I can't say I've found another resort with that same sense of safety, even if only imagined.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Twokats, You and your family are in my prayers!  Hoping your recovery goes quick!
We have officially cancelled out Christmas trip.  DVC was kind enough to restore 44 points to the current use year,  so we transferred 210 into the RCI network.  The airline gave us a full credit, but only until May to use it (that could change if the government says something apparently..).  But, we expected to take a $300 penalty, so there’s something.  Once the points show up in the RCI section I will update how long we have to use those.  For the short term, we have March reservations that I will likely cancel and just reschedule for next Christmas.  Sad as it was to do there was just too much risk.  While we are all healthy, the virus is all around us, neighbors and coworkers have had it.  Seemed to risky to come down with it right before departure.  Add to that a mandatory 5 day quarantine upon returning before taking a test and waiting for a negative result before I could return to work was going to really make things at work problematic.  Oh well, there’s always next year..,


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> As you all know, we love VWL, but the 1BR we're in on the bottom floor facing the main walkway the Lodge (our request was "high floor, lake view" so* the KAT hex is in effect*) is tired and showing much wear. Those couches that sucked when they first put them in are even worse now--lumpy, grimy, and threadbare in spots. The carpeting is run down, though clean. I like throwback, vintage rooms, but they also need to be fresh looking and inviting. Still, it's a great place to be for two more nights and days, and we're extremely fortunate to be here. More to come later!



Sorry Sleepy.  We were supposed to be there but since we cancelled that left my room available for someone else - you!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY




----------



## sleepydog25

*Friday, 4 Dec*
This was our last full day, and it was an Animal Kingdom day. For clarification, while our CM tickets allow for us to visit the parks, we're under the same restrictions as anyone else in terms of only visiting one park per day; plus, those tickets are currently blacked out for DHS. So, we chose MK for two days mostly for the Castle, decorations, shopping, and overall ambiance, while then opting for AK over Epcot for the other day.

As with MK previously, we arrived at AK shortly after the park opened--maybe 8:05. We drove as we enjoy that freedom of going wherever we wish on a whim, and traffic is, of course, reduced right now. Apparently, so is law enforcement as I would be doing 50-55 and getting passed left and right by, you guessed it, FL license plates. I mean people would zoom by. But, I digress. We experienced no bag checks, btw, except at DD. *Luv* was only carrying a small clutch, but in the past, those would be inspected, as well. Even the metal scanner operators were having you pass right through with phones, keys, etc. Very streamlined.

Once in AK, we veered to the right while 98% of the people headed left toward the Avatar rides. We found ourselves nearly alone on our trek back to one of our top three rides anywhere--Expedition Everest. We arrived and walked right on despite the sign saying 5 minutes as a wait time. Like with all rides, they have the 6-feet demarkation stripes along the entire queue, and in places where the line doubles back and winds around, there is plexiglass between those sections--a very safe feeling I must say. Yes, we still rang a bell on the way in. . .the first time. We were literally in, on, and finished within five minutes. Since it was so easy getting on, and there were no other rides we actually felt like riding, we circled back out of the dump shop and got back in line. Again, "in line" is a misnomer as we simply walked right back on again. A friendly CM there remarked we were back and we told her we might go for a record.  Now, our record for consecutive times on any ride is 5, and that was set on EE several years ago, so after the third time, we decided to see if perhaps we could break said record as the line continued to have only enough people in it to fill up the next waiting EE train.

As we finished the fourth time, there were visibly more people beginning to show. Instead of virtually no one in the lines in front or behind us, there were both, though it wasn't crowded, and we still literally would walk and not stop since the group ahead didn't have to stop. Once, on either our fourth or fifth trip, we had to stop two demarkations back from walking onto the platform as there was a larger group who had been stopped so that they could be properly split up (the cars are loaded every other row, thus only half full at best). When we came through for attempt #5, the friendly CM was being relieved, only to pop up at the unloading dock where she said "#5?! You gotta go for the record!" And, we did. The sixth was just as exhilarating as the first. As we unloaded, I turned to the CM and held up 6 fingers, and she cheered! A fun little interlude it was. This time when we exited the gift shop, the line had spilled out onto the promenade, and we said "no more." Still, we have a new record, and while that was only one ride, we did it 6 times, so we can say that we rode 8 rides total not 3, right?   

After that, we hit Starbucks and got one of those giant, delicious Mickey cinnamon rolls--they just taste better there. Again, the lines inside were well-managed, so *Luv *secured us a table while I got our lattes and roll. We ate outside and people watched--our favorite pastime. After that, we strolled around a few minutes but decided we were officially done. We had gotten our taste of the parks, and now, we just needed to get back to Downtown Disney for one last look at a couple of items. As I said, on a whim. 

We walked around DD for a time, and* Luv* got a purse she'd been craving. . .at a CM discount. So, that was a win-win. In fact, I bought it and it will be her main Christmas present! Win-win-win! Back to the room to relax before I headed out to Sanaa to pick up our last night's meal which we ordered to go. Just showed the order on my phone to the gate guard, passed right through, parked, hit the prepare order button, walked in, and waited until the order was ready within 15 minutes. Yes, we did the always excellent bread service and a butter chicken. And so ended our trip (other than the uneventful drive home). 

I'll post pics when I get more time. I'm currently finishing my morning coffee before heading off to work at the Broad Creek area at the HHI resort this morning. Chilly 39F right now with a high of 52F. Not gonna see a lot of people in the Big Dipper pool today. In fact, unless the "feels like" temperature is 50F or above, they won't actually let people into the physical pool. You can sit in the pool area and sun bathe or eat, but no swimming until that magical number is reached. TTFN!


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy, we too took the EE challenge, Casey, me and Wfc4life(some of y'all know him as William).  8 times on that bad boy and I was done.  7 yrs or so later, not so sure I could handle that today


----------



## twinklebug

Personal limit on EE these days is around 4. My brain sloshes around in my skull too much and I end up dizzy.   
Years ago my son and a young friend he had made from Italy challenged themselves and went on about 23 times. Kids.


We'd be on our way home from our Disney trip right now if it had happened.
To the Tragical Express and to a moderately comfortable and usually cold trip home I'm happy to say "No need, I'm already here!" LOL.


----------



## Granny

Sorry I've been in lurker mode lately...we were supposed to be at WDW right now, enjoying the decorations and the company of our good Groupie friends.  Sort of a bummer that we aren't scheduled to go back until next October at this point (yes, this is a first world issue).

Be assured that I am enjoying the posts, the trip reports and of course those photos that we all crave.  I'm glad that most of us seem to be in pretty good shape healthwise, and I pray for those who are struggling with any medical issues with themselves or their family.


----------



## twokats

The trip reports are so good.  Kati and I hope to be going sometime in the next year, but that remains to be seen at this time.

Update on our illness!!
The kids did test positive, but are doing well.  I pray that continues since my son is the one I was so concerned about.  If my husband has it you can't tell and he does not want to be tested.  
It has hit me the hardest since I had such a bad sinus infection for so long.  I am starting to feel better and I get to come out of my quarentine Thursday.  Hopefully the rest will pass easily.
Thanks for all the pixie dust and prayers.  Stay safe and well.


----------



## Dug720

Hi! Mind if a newbie to WL pops in?
My name is Beth, and I am so excited to have booked a CCV Studio for my Feb Break trip!! Long story short, a cancelled cruise led to me booking a WDW trip because why not; and then I was supposed to be coming down in Jan over what would have been Marathon Weekend, but after a meeting about restarting in person learning full time for our non-remote students where the principal stressed how we are short of subs and we have to have coverage my conscience ate at me all night and I decided to withdraw my personal days request and cancel January’s trip. Well, since I had budgeted for both trips, I felt like I could upgrade February and was VERY excited to see that a CCV studio was available!! I am sure I will love it!
So I just wanted to say hi!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Dug720 said:


> Hi! Mind if a newbie to WL pops in?
> My name is Beth, and I am so excited to have booked a CCV Studio for my Feb Break trip!! Long story short, a cancelled cruise led to me booking a WDW trip because why not; and then I was supposed to be coming down in Jan over what would have been Marathon Weekend, but after a meeting about restarting in person learning full time for our non-remote students where the principal stressed how we are short of subs and we have to have coverage my conscience ate at me all night and I decided to withdraw my personal days request and cancel January’s trip. Well, since I had budgeted for both trips, I felt like I could upgrade February and was VERY excited to see that a CCV studio was available!! I am sure I will love it!
> So I just wanted to say hi!


Welcome Beth!!!!  You have come to the friendliest place on the Dis!  This is a great place to ask any questions you may have and to share your excitement over your trip.  The only requirement is that you share pictures of your trip with us!  Well that is actually my requirement but I'm sure the rest of the groupie would like that too lol


----------



## Dug720

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Welcome Beth!!!!  You have come to the friendliest place on the Dis!  This is a great place to ask any questions you may have and to share your excitement over your trip.  The only requirement is that you share pictures of your trip with us!  Well that is actually my requirement but I'm sure the rest of the groupie would like that too lol



Thanks for the welcome!

Of course! Will do! Hopefully I can figure out how to rotate the pictures the right way!

If anyone has a great Studio (not walk-in shower) suggestion, I'm all ears! (Sorry that one cut off mid-sentence!)


----------



## Starwind

Dug720 said:


> Hi! Mind if a newbie to WL pops in?
> My name is Beth, and I am so excited to have booked a CCV Studio for my Feb Break trip!! Long story short, a cancelled cruise led to me booking a WDW trip because why not; and then I was supposed to be coming down in Jan over what would have been Marathon Weekend, but after a meeting about restarting in person learning full time for our non-remote students where the principal stressed how we are short of subs and we have to have coverage my conscience ate at me all night and I decided to withdraw my personal days request and cancel January’s trip. Well, since I had budgeted for both trips, I felt like I could upgrade February and was VERY excited to see that a CCV studio was available!! I am sure I will love it!
> So I just wanted to say hi!



welcome !  We have loved our CCV studio stays [we can't do ground floors, so we get the walk-in shower version].  Enjoy your trip and welcome to the group !

SW


----------



## Dug720

Starwind said:


> welcome !  We have loved our CCV studio stays [we can't do ground floors, so we get the walk-in shower version].  Enjoy your trip and welcome to the group !
> 
> SW



Thank you! I would have been fine with the walk-in shower version, but only the regular is available for my dates. I'm still excited though even though I'm typically an "as high as possible" girl, especially in Florida - minimize the risk of critters. LOL.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dug720 said:


> Thank you! I would have been fine with the walk-in shower version, but only the regular is available for my dates. I'm still excited though even though I'm typically an "as high as possible" girl, especially in Florida - minimize the risk of critters. LOL.



The alternate studios have tubs.  The are in what were old mini-suites that weren't big enough to be 1BR's but individually I guess were too small to be studios so it's a studio with 2 small "rooms".   I don't know if you actually request alternate studio or if high floor is the best to go with though.


----------



## Dug720

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The alternate studios have tubs.  The are in what were old mini-suites that weren't big enough to be 1BR's but individually I guess were too small to be studios so it's a studio with 2 small "rooms".   I don't know if you actually request alternate studio or if high floor is the best to go with though.



Thanks!


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats said:


> The trip reports are so good.  Kati and I hope to be going sometime in the next year, but that remains to be seen at this time.
> 
> Update on our illness!!
> The kids did test positive, but are doing well.  I pray that continues since my son is the one I was so concerned about.  If my husband has it you can't tell and he does not want to be tested.
> It has hit me the hardest since I had such a bad sinus infection for so long.  I am starting to feel better and I get to come out of my quarentine Thursday.  Hopefully the rest will pass easily.
> Thanks for all the pixie dust and prayers.  Stay safe and well.


Prayers continuing for you and your family Kathy


----------



## jimmytammy

Beth, Welcome to the Groupies!!
CCV is a lovely spot, I had the pleasure of one night in a GV and threatened to bolt the door and stay for an extended period  
Im sure others here can share there knowledge of studios and locations better than I can, but I do share your feelings on a higher floor.  JIC you do get a ground floor, good thing is that time of year is not as likely to see critters you wouldn't want making a surprise visit.  But there are so many rooms there, a high floor is more likely.  If Im not mistaken, I think our fearless leader(dont let him talk you into a "small fee" payable to him)SleepyDog25 has the layout of room locations on the 1st page.  This may be of help.  Either way you go, you have chosen a wonderful resort to call "home" whilst in the area.  Be sure to soak it all in, the music, the peacefulness, the crickets at night while the lanterns flicker along the paths, etc.


----------



## sleepydog25

Dug720 said:


> Hi! Mind if a newbie to WL pops in?
> My name is Beth, and I am so excited to have booked a CCV Studio for my Feb Break trip!! Long story short, a cancelled cruise led to me booking a WDW trip because why not; and then I was supposed to be coming down in Jan over what would have been Marathon Weekend, but after a meeting about restarting in person learning full time for our non-remote students where the principal stressed how we are short of subs and we have to have coverage my conscience ate at me all night and I decided to withdraw my personal days request and cancel January’s trip. Well, since I had budgeted for both trips, I felt like I could upgrade February and was VERY excited to see that a CCV studio was available!! I am sure I will love it!
> So I just wanted to say hi!


Hello, and  to the Groupies! As *DLI *mentions above, we love pictures here, as we all enjoy living vicariously through other Groupies' trips, especially during this time of the pandemic. The primary requisite for being a Groupie is simply a love of the Lodge, and based on your excitement level for having secured a CCV room, obviously you fit that category. *DLI *also repeats what is commonly accepted throughout all of the DISboards, that this is the friendliest group of people you'll ever meet. Over the years, many of us have grown to feel like an extended family, and we hope you'll feel free to share with us, as well. 

We all love the Lodge for various reasons, though most (if not all) would agree that the ambiance there is second to none. When we're there, we feel at home, secure. There is something about the Lodge that embraces us, calms us, and we're anxious to return year after year. . .at least when we can. In case you can't tell, I use the term "Lodge" to encompass CCV, VWL (I refuse to call it by the new, made up from thin air name, BRV), and the main Lodge building itself. They are one entity, a welcome respite from a hectic world. 

Again, welcome! There are so many knowledgeable people here that if you have a question, I'm sure someone can answer it. I might also point out there is a sister site, the official Copper Creek Cabins and Villas thread, and they might even have more insights than we do. They're a very welcoming group, too. Finally, J*immyTammy *mentions a fee above--for joining the Groupies--which is usually payable to me in small bills. However, in this time of covid, I have suspended said payments. You're welcome.  Enjoy your trip!!


----------



## Dug720

sleepydog25 said:


> Hello, and  to the Groupies! As *DLI *mentions above, we love pictures here, as we all enjoy living vicariously through other Groupies' trips, especially during this time of the pandemic. The primary requisite for being a Groupie is simply a love of the Lodge, and based on your excitement level for having secured a CCV room, obviously you fit that category. *DLI *also repeats what is commonly accepted throughout all of the DISboards, that this is the friendliest group of people you'll ever meet. Over the years, many of us have grown to feel like an extended family, and we hope you'll feel free to share with us, as well.
> 
> We all love the Lodge for various reasons, though most (if not all) would agree that the ambiance there is second to none. When we're there, we feel at home, secure. There is something about the Lodge that embraces us, calms us, and we're anxious to return year after year. . .at least when we can. In case you can't tell, I use the term "Lodge" to encompass CCV, VWL (I refuse to call it by the new, made up from thin air name, BRV), and the main Lodge building itself. They are one entity, a welcome respite from a hectic world.
> 
> Again, welcome! There are so many knowledgeable people here that if you have a question, I'm sure someone can answer it. I might also point out there is a sister site, the official Copper Creek Cabins and Villas thread, and they might even have more insights than we do. They're a very welcoming group, too. Finally, J*immyTammy *mentions a fee above--for joining the Groupies--which is usually payable to me in small bills. However, in this time of covid, I have suspended said payments. You're welcome.  Enjoy your trip!!



Thank you!! It sounds so wonderful, I cannot wait to experience it!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Dug720 said:


> Thank you!! It sounds so wonderful, I cannot wait to experience it!!


Yes like JT said take time to take everything in.  Explore everything around the grounds and in both the main building and in the Villas.  There are so many little spots that are so charming like little sitting areas and so much more.  I'm kind of jealous of you getting to see it for the first time.  When you first walk into the lobby don't rush it.  Just stand there for a minute and take it all in.


----------



## Granny

Dug720 said:


> Hi! Mind if a newbie to WL pops in?
> My name is Beth, and I am so excited to have booked a CCV Studio for my Feb Break trip!! Long story short, a cancelled cruise led to me booking a WDW trip because why not; and then I was supposed to be coming down in Jan over what would have been Marathon Weekend, but after a meeting about restarting in person learning full time for our non-remote students where the principal stressed how we are short of subs and we have to have coverage my conscience ate at me all night and I decided to withdraw my personal days request and cancel January’s trip. Well, since I had budgeted for both trips, I felt like I could upgrade February and was VERY excited to see that a CCV studio was available!! I am sure I will love it!
> So I just wanted to say hi!



*Beth*...you are certainly completely welcome here!  And we love visitors with questions and comments about our favorite resort campus at WDW!  While this thread tends to be more specific to the VWL resort (now named Boulder Ridge Villas by some Disney genius) we are all familiar with CCV and of course the amenities of the Wilderness Lodge area.  

FYI, there is a thread dedicated to CCV, which you can find here: * CCV Lovers Thread*

I'm sure you will have an awesome time with your February trip.  Feel free to drop in and ask any questions to help you plan.  And of course, we'd love to hear from you during or after your trip to see how it went for you.  WELCOME!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dug720 said:


> Hi! Mind if a newbie to WL pops in?
> My name is Beth, and I am so excited to have booked a CCV Studio for my Feb Break trip!! Long story short, a cancelled cruise led to me booking a WDW trip because why not; and then I was supposed to be coming down in Jan over what would have been Marathon Weekend, but after a meeting about restarting in person learning full time for our non-remote students where the principal stressed how we are short of subs and we have to have coverage my conscience ate at me all night and I decided to withdraw my personal days request and cancel January’s trip. Well, since I had budgeted for both trips, I felt like I could upgrade February and was VERY excited to see that a CCV studio was available!! I am sure I will love it!
> So I just wanted to say hi!


Hello!!  We have met before on the Cruise board!


----------



## Dug720

Granny said:


> *Beth*...you are certainly completely welcome here!  And we love visitors with questions and comments about our favorite resort campus at WDW!  While this thread tends to be more specific to the VWL resort (now named Boulder Ridge Villas by some Disney genius) we are all familiar with CCV and of course the amenities of the Wilderness Lodge area.
> 
> FYI, there is a thread dedicated to CCV, which you can find here: * CCV Lovers Thread*
> 
> I'm sure you will have an awesome time with your February trip.  Feel free to drop in and ask any questions to help you plan.  And of course, we'd love to hear from you during or after your trip to see how it went for you.  WELCOME!



Thank you!!



bobbiwoz said:


> Hello!!  We have met before on the Cruise board!



Hi! How are you?


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dug720 said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! How are you?


Pretty good, thank you.  Like many, am missing the lodge!  We were to be at VWL right now, but we cancelled.  Hope to go to Vero Beach in end of February where we have an ocean view Inn Room.  It‘s the closest we can safely get to cruising right now! 

I look forward to reading how you like your February trip.

Bobbi


----------



## Dug720

bobbiwoz said:


> Pretty good, thank you.  Like many, am missing the lodge!  We were to be at VWL right now, but we cancelled.  Hope to go to Vero Beach in end of February where we have an ocean view Inn Room.  It‘s the closest we can safely get to cruising right now!
> 
> I look forward to reading how you like your February trip.
> 
> Bobbi



Thank you! Yeah, I'm really missing cruising too. 

But I'm super excited about Disney in the meantime!


----------



## sleepydog25

A few more shots of the lights at the Give Kids the World Village


This house represented Cinderella's castle. There was another one that had Belle. In both instances, the mannequins in the windows had no wigs on which we felt was a nod to the fact that many of the kids they support have cancer and have hair loss due to treatment--subtle but touching. 




Virtually no one on our walk to EE


Starbucks in AK!


Old Faithful


To end this post, here's a shot of the boat dock


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Thanks for the pictures Sleepy. Boy the village looks so beautiful!  Wish I could go and see it.


----------



## twokats

Welcome Beth, glad you dropped by.  My family is big on cruising also.  We were supposed to go Nov 1 with a few days at WDW, of course that did not happen.

Thanks Jimmy,  I appreciate it.


----------



## bluecastle

Beth: Here are a few photos of our CCV studio from January. It was a walk in shower deluxe studio, so I didn't include that area. Whatever you do, DO NOT turn off the master light switch near the front door! I was about to call housekeeping to complain about the lamps not working in our room and then I discovered that they were connected to that switch.  
The room is very narrow, especially if anyone uses the sleeper sofa, but it was fine for the two of us and certainly enough for one. 
The tall cabinet on the left in the kitchen pulls out and is great for storing any non-perishables. 
I'd be happy to answer any questions! I second what everyone has said here. The Lodge and its villas are a very special place. No matter where else we stay, nothing comes close to the feeling we have there of being home. The music, sounds, smells, and that amazing lobby;  all are a sensory treat.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Folks
Im a big NC State Wolfpack fan, but please dont let this slight reading this article posted on FB this AM.  Its about using Green Tea, dark chocolate and muscadines to ward off the Covid.  I saw the professor on a local newscast a few days ago, and he said of the 3, green tea was found most effective.

*Chemical Compounds in Foods Can Inhibit a Key SARS-CoV-2 Enzyme*
November 30, 2020  Mick Kulikowski





Chemical compounds in muscadine grapes effectively inhibit an important SARS-CoV-2 protease. Photo courtesy of De-Yu Xie, NC State University.
*FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE*
De-Yu Xiedxie@ncsu.edu
Mick Kulikowskimjkuliko@ncsu.edu919.218.5937
Chemical compounds in foods or beverages like green tea, muscadine grapes and dark chocolate can bind to and block the function of a particular enzyme, or protease, in the SARS-CoV-2 virus, according to a new study by plant biologists at North Carolina State University.
Proteases are important to the health and viability of cells and viruses, says De-Yu Xie, professor of plant and microbial biology at NC State and the corresponding author of the study. If proteases are inhibited, cells cannot perform many important functions – like replication, for example.
“One of our lab’s focuses is to find nutraceuticals in food or medicinal plants that inhibit either how a virus attaches to human cells or the propagation of a virus in human cells,” Xie said.
In the study, the NC State researchers performed both computer simulations and lab studies showing how the so-called “main protease” (Mpro) in the SARS-CoV-2 virus reacted when confronted with a number of different plant chemical compounds already known for their potent anti-inflammatory and antioxidant properties.
“Mpro in SARS-CoV-2 is required for the virus to replicate and assemble itself,” Xie said. “If we can inhibit or deactivate this protease, the virus will die.”





Green tea has chemical compounds effectively blocked an important SARS-CoV-2 enzyme. Photo courtesy of De-Yu Xie, NC State University.
Computer simulations showed that the studied chemical compounds from green tea, two varieties of muscadine grapes, cacao powder and dark chocolate were able to bind to different portions of Mpro.
“Mpro has a portion that is like a ‘pocket’ that was ‘filled’ by the chemical compounds,” Xie said. “When this pocket was filled, the protease lost its important function.”
In vitro lab experiments completed by Yue Zhu, an NC State Ph.D. student in Xie’s lab, showed similar results. The chemical compounds in green tea and muscadine grapes were very successful at inhibiting Mpro’s function; chemical compounds in cacao powder and dark chocolate reduced Mpro activity by about half.
“Green tea has five tested chemical compounds that bind to different sites in the pocket on Mpro, essentially overwhelming it to inhibit its function,” Xie said. “Muscadine grapes contain these inhibitory chemicals in their skins and seeds. Plants use these compounds to protect themselves, so it is not surprising that plant leaves and skins contain these beneficial compounds.”
The paper appears in _Frontiers in Plant Science_. Zhu is the paper’s first author. The research was supported by the U.S. Department of Agriculture.
-kulikowski-
Note to editors: An abstract of the paper follows.
Docking characterization and in vitro inhibitory activity of flavan-3-ols and dimeric proanthocyanidins against the main protease activity of SARS-Cov-2
Authors: Yue Zhu and De-Yu Xie, NC State University
Published: Nov. 30, 2020 in _Frontiers in Plant Science_


----------



## sleepydog25

A few last photos from our trip. We thoroughly enjoyed getting a Disney fix even though we rode such few rides and did more walking around than anything else. Yet, we felt safer that way and did the whole "stop and smell the roses" thing--very relaxing. . .just another layer of Disney's complexity. 

Near GP and close to where *Luv* and I first met


DVC Mickey is very nearly back to his original spot which would be just to the right of the picture, maybe 4 feet.



The landscaping for the cabins has filled in quite nicely. Saw no deer (though we saw several coming back from AK), but a couple of bunnies, both of which didn't move when I walked within two feet of them. 


Sanaa's bread service to go, with just a little butter chicken, too


Lights AND crickets


Until another day, beloved Lodge. . .


----------



## Cinderbrella1

I love your title of the DVC walkway "Lights and Crickets", SleepyDog!  We can't wait to get down there; we're so ready to relax.


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> Hey Folks
> Im a big NC State Wolfpack fan, but please dont let this slight reading this article posted on FB this AM.  Its about using Green Tea, dark chocolate and muscadines to ward off the Covid.  I saw the professor on a local newscast a few days ago, and he said of the 3, green tea was found most effective.
> 
> *Chemical Compounds in Foods Can Inhibit a Key SARS-CoV-2 Enzyme*
> November 30, 2020  Mick Kulikowski
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chemical compounds in muscadine grapes effectively inhibit an important SARS-CoV-2 protease. Photo courtesy of De-Yu Xie, NC State University.
> *FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE*
> De-Yu Xiedxie@ncsu.edu
> Mick Kulikowskimjkuliko@ncsu.edu919.218.5937
> Chemical compounds in foods or beverages like green tea, muscadine grapes and dark chocolate can bind to and block the function of a particular enzyme, or protease, in the SARS-CoV-2 virus, according to a new study by plant biologists at North Carolina State University.
> Proteases are important to the health and viability of cells and viruses, says De-Yu Xie, professor of plant and microbial biology at NC State and the corresponding author of the study. If proteases are inhibited, cells cannot perform many important functions – like replication, for example.
> “One of our lab’s focuses is to find nutraceuticals in food or medicinal plants that inhibit either how a virus attaches to human cells or the propagation of a virus in human cells,” Xie said.
> In the study, the NC State researchers performed both computer simulations and lab studies showing how the so-called “main protease” (Mpro) in the SARS-CoV-2 virus reacted when confronted with a number of different plant chemical compounds already known for their potent anti-inflammatory and antioxidant properties.
> “Mpro in SARS-CoV-2 is required for the virus to replicate and assemble itself,” Xie said. “If we can inhibit or deactivate this protease, the virus will die.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green tea has chemical compounds effectively blocked an important SARS-CoV-2 enzyme. Photo courtesy of De-Yu Xie, NC State University.
> Computer simulations showed that the studied chemical compounds from green tea, two varieties of muscadine grapes, cacao powder and dark chocolate were able to bind to different portions of Mpro.
> “Mpro has a portion that is like a ‘pocket’ that was ‘filled’ by the chemical compounds,” Xie said. “When this pocket was filled, the protease lost its important function.”
> In vitro lab experiments completed by Yue Zhu, an NC State Ph.D. student in Xie’s lab, showed similar results. The chemical compounds in green tea and muscadine grapes were very successful at inhibiting Mpro’s function; chemical compounds in cacao powder and dark chocolate reduced Mpro activity by about half.
> “Green tea has five tested chemical compounds that bind to different sites in the pocket on Mpro, essentially overwhelming it to inhibit its function,” Xie said. “Muscadine grapes contain these inhibitory chemicals in their skins and seeds. Plants use these compounds to protect themselves, so it is not surprising that plant leaves and skins contain these beneficial compounds.”
> The paper appears in _Frontiers in Plant Science_. Zhu is the paper’s first author. The research was supported by the U.S. Department of Agriculture.
> -kulikowski-
> Note to editors: An abstract of the paper follows.
> Docking characterization and in vitro inhibitory activity of flavan-3-ols and dimeric proanthocyanidins against the main protease activity of SARS-Cov-2
> Authors: Yue Zhu and De-Yu Xie, NC State University
> Published: Nov. 30, 2020 in _Frontiers in Plant Science_


Love some great research. Thank you JT!

On another note... those findings about sitting on an aircraft 3' or less from an infected person being safer than being 6' from them on the ground... question the sources. Don't go just by the names of DoD and Harvard. Ask WHO was paying for the research and you'll find the airline industry and airports were. (Well, of course they were! LOL) It's interesting how the results of studies tend to line up with how the ones paying for them want them to.

Bottom line: Just use the safe practices and if anyone feels uncomfortable in a situation, make other plans. Don't ignore instincts. Love ya all!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Hey Folks
> Im a big NC State Wolfpack fan, but please dont let this slight reading this article posted on FB this AM.  Its about using Green Tea, dark chocolate and muscadines to ward off the Covid.  I saw the professor on a local newscast a few days ago, and he said of the 3, green tea was found most effective.
> 
> *Chemical Compounds in Foods Can Inhibit a Key SARS-CoV-2 Enzyme*
> November 30, 2020  Mick Kulikowski
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chemical compounds in muscadine grapes effectively inhibit an important SARS-CoV-2 protease. Photo courtesy of De-Yu Xie, NC State University.
> *FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE*
> De-Yu Xiedxie@ncsu.edu
> Mick Kulikowskimjkuliko@ncsu.edu919.218.5937
> Chemical compounds in foods or beverages like green tea, muscadine grapes and dark chocolate can bind to and block the function of a particular enzyme, or protease, in the SARS-CoV-2 virus, according to a new study by plant biologists at North Carolina State University.
> Proteases are important to the health and viability of cells and viruses, says De-Yu Xie, professor of plant and microbial biology at NC State and the corresponding author of the study. If proteases are inhibited, cells cannot perform many important functions – like replication, for example.
> “One of our lab’s focuses is to find nutraceuticals in food or medicinal plants that inhibit either how a virus attaches to human cells or the propagation of a virus in human cells,” Xie said.
> In the study, the NC State researchers performed both computer simulations and lab studies showing how the so-called “main protease” (Mpro) in the SARS-CoV-2 virus reacted when confronted with a number of different plant chemical compounds already known for their potent anti-inflammatory and antioxidant properties.
> “Mpro in SARS-CoV-2 is required for the virus to replicate and assemble itself,” Xie said. “If we can inhibit or deactivate this protease, the virus will die.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green tea has chemical compounds effectively blocked an important SARS-CoV-2 enzyme. Photo courtesy of De-Yu Xie, NC State University.
> Computer simulations showed that the studied chemical compounds from green tea, two varieties of muscadine grapes, cacao powder and dark chocolate were able to bind to different portions of Mpro.
> “Mpro has a portion that is like a ‘pocket’ that was ‘filled’ by the chemical compounds,” Xie said. “When this pocket was filled, the protease lost its important function.”
> In vitro lab experiments completed by Yue Zhu, an NC State Ph.D. student in Xie’s lab, showed similar results. The chemical compounds in green tea and muscadine grapes were very successful at inhibiting Mpro’s function; chemical compounds in cacao powder and dark chocolate reduced Mpro activity by about half.
> “Green tea has five tested chemical compounds that bind to different sites in the pocket on Mpro, essentially overwhelming it to inhibit its function,” Xie said. “Muscadine grapes contain these inhibitory chemicals in their skins and seeds. Plants use these compounds to protect themselves, so it is not surprising that plant leaves and skins contain these beneficial compounds.”
> The paper appears in _Frontiers in Plant Science_. Zhu is the paper’s first author. The research was supported by the U.S. Department of Agriculture.
> -kulikowski-
> Note to editors: An abstract of the paper follows.
> Docking characterization and in vitro inhibitory activity of flavan-3-ols and dimeric proanthocyanidins against the main protease activity of SARS-Cov-2
> Authors: Yue Zhu and De-Yu Xie, NC State University
> Published: Nov. 30, 2020 in _Frontiers in Plant Science_



And BAM - all the green tea, dark chocolate and muscadine grapes (which I don't think I've ever seen) are sold out and won't be seen again, along with toilet paper, until February.   

Always knew that liking dark chocolate was a good thing.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twokats said:


> The trip reports are so good.  Kati and I hope to be going sometime in the next year, but that remains to be seen at this time.
> 
> Update on our illness!!
> The kids did test positive, but are doing well.  I pray that continues since my son is the one I was so concerned about.  If my husband has it you can't tell and he does not want to be tested.
> It has hit me the hardest since I had such a bad sinus infection for so long.  I am starting to feel better and I get to come out of my quarentine Thursday.  Hopefully the rest will pass easily.
> Thanks for all the pixie dust and prayers.  Stay safe and well.



I'm happy to hear that in general everyone is doing ok Kathy!


----------



## Dug720

bluecastle said:


> Beth: Here are a few photos of our CCV studio from January. It was a walk in shower deluxe studio, so I didn't include that area. Whatever you do, DO NOT turn off the master light switch near the front door! I was about to call housekeeping to complain about the lamps not working in our room and then I discovered that they were connected to that switch.
> The room is very narrow, especially if anyone uses the sleeper sofa, but it was fine for the two of us and certainly enough for one.
> The tall cabinet on the left in the kitchen pulls out and is great for storing any non-perishables.
> I'd be happy to answer any questions! I second what everyone has said here. The Lodge and its villas are a very special place. No matter where else we stay, nothing comes close to the feeling we have there of being home. The music, sounds, smells, and that amazing lobby;  all are a sensory treat.
> View attachment 543024View attachment 543025View attachment 543026View attachment 543027View attachment 543028



Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## bluecastle

As I was eating my small allotment of daily dark chocolate after dinner tonight, I was happy to know that I was helping my immune system! Thanks jimmytammy!


----------



## twokats

Thanks Kat4,
I got more breathing treatments from my doctor.  Guess that will take me a while to get over, but at least the doctor is working with me.
I got my negative report today, so I can start getting back to normal (whatever that may be)
The kids come out of quarantine Sunday and then we see.
Groupies, again, please stay safe and well!


----------



## sleepydog25

Whoa!!! We are two three spots away from being on the second page of DVC RESORTS! Not on my watch!

In Disney news, I've been working mostly at the Beach House, though today I worked the Live Oak Lodge as my area. It's my least favorite, though I gotta say I like all the places I work--this one is just the bottom of that pack. Live Oak Lodge has the reception desk, Murgie's Den, and houses most of the studios. It's also the only building with an elevator, so for those of you planning to visit in the future and want/need an elevator, make note of this fact. I sanitized, cleaned, polished, vacuumed, wiped, and hauled trash like a champ today. 

In other news, how are all the Groupies holding up? I propose we share what our Christmases are going to be like this year. I know many won't be with family, as usual, but since we Groupies are family, too, why not share? 

I'll start. It's just Chris and me, which is not really a change. My eldest lives just five hours away, but she's in FL and the pandemic is frightful there. We'll FaceTime but not try to push the limit of what either of us is comfortable with. My youngest will come down after the first of the year--she's been voluntarily quarantining with her mom, so she'll be fine to visit. Chris' kids and grandkids are all up in NY state, so again, it's FaceTime or Zoom for them. Still, we're thankful for what we have and how we managed to wind up in a place we love. 

Okay, that's it for now! 
Cheers!
Patrick


----------



## TCRAIG

Great idea Sleepy - This Christmas Day - it’s just Jerry and me - with perhaps my dad who lives near us in senior independent living housing coming over for dinner.  We’ll face time my mom at the nursing home hopefully and also our daughter, SIL and our grands.  We’ll get to see our girls over New Years so it’ll truly be a Christmas Season!


----------



## pixieprincess925

Question for the groupies since I'm a relatively new owner.... Is there a place I can get a few worksheets printed at WL? My son may have homework he'll need to get done while we're down there....


----------



## sleepydog25

pixieprincess925 said:


> Question for the groupies since I'm a relatively new owner.... Is there a place I can get a few worksheets printed at WL? My son may have homework he'll need to get done while we're down there....


,* Pixie!  *We're glad you stopped by our band of Groupies, and we hope you'll make it a habit! Pertaining to your question, the answer is "yes." Take what you need to the front desk and ask them if they would make the copies. You should have no issues as front desk personnel are trained to do that sort of thing for guests. Again, welcome!


----------



## sleepydog25

TCRAIG said:


> Great idea Sleepy - This Christmas Day - it’s just Jerry and me - with perhaps my dad who lives near us in senior independent living housing coming over for dinner.  We’ll face time my mom at the nursing home hopefully and also our daughter, SIL and our grands.  We’ll get to see our girls over New Years so it’ll truly be a Christmas Season!


It's a different sort of holiday season for us all, but I'm convinced if we keep alive the warmest memories of seasons past, we can still make this one special, too. Hopefully, in years to come, we'll all be able to say we had a blessed Hanukkah, Kwanzaa, Christmas, Omisoka, Boxing Day, et. al. in this time of covid.


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy, wonderful idea!
Our usual thing is we have my MIL over along with our DD and her family for breakfast.  My MIL has been quarantining pretty much since March so I sadly dont think she will be here.  Later, we will watch what used to be the Disney Christmas Parade(not sure what it will be this year)and drink hot cocoa.  In the eve, my folks will come over and we will have a meal and exchange gifts then.  
You are right Sleepy, reflecting upon the past Christmases, and looking forward to more and better ones ahead will be on tap for us.  We all have to make the most of whats in front of us.  
I pray for all of us better days ahead.  The New Year I hope and pray brings us a fresh start, and many brighter days to come.


----------



## candyls1

Hi again!  First timer staying in a 2 BR lock off at the Villas.  Going to make room request today, but not sure if I should ask for 5th floor facing lake or 1st floor for ease of use.  Just myself, husband, and two older children.  No one has mobility issues.  No parks this time.  Like to go out and run, play basketball, swim, Geyser Point, etc.  Any suggestions for great room area/floor for us?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

We live in AZ pretty far from the rest of our family so it is usually just me DH and DD.  Gonna be a different Christmas this year though because DH goes into the hospital on the 22nd for major surgery and will be in for 2 weeks.  He has decided to wait till he gets home to open his presents.  DD and I both have off Christmas eve which is rare for people working retail.  We are gonna do a Rankin/Bass marathon that day and get some take out from Olive Garden.  Then we will go look at Christmas lights in the evening.  We will still open our presents on Christmas day but it will be sad not having DH there with us but we are gonna try to face time.  I think we will stay up till midnight on New Years eve just to make sure 2020 actually leaves.


----------



## twinklebug

No Christmas plans here. Setting up the tree today as the house was looking sad without one. Been a tough year.

Just for fun: I think Santa would need a few more to make the team, but then... cats... they probably ran off or are sitting on the back of the sleigh.
I'm loving Rudolph.


----------



## sleepydog25

candyls1 said:


> Hi again!  First timer staying in a 2 BR lock off at the Villas.  Going to make room request today, but not sure if I should ask for 5th floor facing lake or 1st floor for ease of use.  Just myself, husband, and two older children.  No one has mobility issues.  No parks this time.  Like to go out and run, play basketball, swim, Geyser Point, etc.  Any suggestions for great room area/floor for us?


 (again?),* @candyls1*! So glad you stopped by! I don't believe there are any dedicated 2BRs on the bottom floor at VWL. Thus, you have floors 2-5 from which to choose. My answer about which floor to choose depends on one question for you: do you prefer a more spacious feel (due to the cathedral ceiling) but a dormer-style balcony or an open-style balcony with ample room but normal ceilings. Personally, I'd go for the 5th floor. That being said, of course, room requests are just that--requests. As long as you get the 3rd floor or higher, I think you'll love it. The 2nd floor is also good, but I prefer a little higher. We do love bottom floors, too, but again, there aren't any dedicated 2BRs there. Hopefully, all that makes sense. Best of luck in your getting your room!


----------



## candyls1

sleepydog25 said:


> (again?),* @candyls1*! So glad you stopped by! I don't believe there are any dedicated 2BRs on the bottom floor at VWL. Thus, you have floors 2-5 from which to choose. My answer about which floor to choose depends on one question for you: do you prefer a more spacious feel (due to the cathedral ceiling) but a dormer-style balcony or an open-style balcony with ample room but normal ceilings. Personally, I'd go for the 5th floor. That being said, of course, room requests are just that--requests. As long as you get the 3rd floor or higher, I think you'll love it. The 2nd floor is also good, but I prefer a little higher. We do love bottom floors, too, but again, there aren't any dedicated 2BRs there. Hopefully, all that makes sense. Best of luck in your getting your room!


Thanks!  We are actually in a lock off.  It looks like most of the 2 BR on the 5th floor are dedicated 2 BR (from touring plans room finder).  And on the touring plans map of the villas at WL, it doesn't distinguish from 2 BR dedicated or lock off in the search feature.   I think I may just call member services and request either 5th floor facing lake or 1st floor...or I could just roll the dice?


----------



## jimmytammy

*Welcome to the Groupies candyls1!!*

My little experience with a 2 bed at VWl the one and only time was awesome!  It was 2nd floor, facing pool right in the corner where the atrium is.  The atrium 2 bedrooms are very spread out and IMO the best 2 bedroom I have ever stayed in on property.


----------



## candyls1

jimmytammy said:


> *Welcome to the Groupies candyls1!!*
> 
> My little experience with a 2 bed at VWl the one and only time was awesome!  It was 2nd floor, facing pool right in the corner where the atrium is.  The atrium 2 bedrooms are very spread out and IMO the best 2 bedroom I have ever stayed in on property.


Was it a 2 BR dedicated or lockoff?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

candyls1 said:


> Hi again!  First timer staying in a 2 BR lock off at the Villas.  Going to make room request today, but not sure if I should ask for 5th floor facing lake or 1st floor for ease of use.  Just myself, husband, and two older children.  No one has mobility issues.  No parks this time.  Like to go out and run, play basketball, swim, Geyser Point, etc.  Any suggestions for great room area/floor for us?



The elevators are quick or with VWL being only 5 floors high the stairs are not bad either so ease of getting in and out isn't too different.  Some will say that it's a long walk down the one hallway but once they stay at AKV or BWV they often change their mind about that. 



candyls1 said:


> Was it a 2 BR dedicated or lockoff?



Nevermind.   I looked at the map and they all seem to be dedicated.   Since I don't stay on the lakeside I didn't know.    

If you want to look at views from lockoffs on touring plans just use the map itself to view from the individual studio and 1BR side.   Our only 2 BR lockoff stay at VWL faced towards the covered walkway - 3rd floor I believe and convenient to the elevators although nothing is really that far from them.


----------



## Lakegirl

Hi Groupies!!! I am hoping you all can offer some insight.  I was thinking of doing an anniversary trip in September but for some reason studio is booked 9/29-10/3... no openings. All of August is open the whole rest of September andOctober are available.  Any ideas why?


----------



## twinklebug

Lakegirl said:


> Hi Groupies!!! I am hoping you all can offer some insight.  I was thinking of doing an anniversary trip in September but for some reason studio is booked 9/29-10/3... no openings. All of August is open the whole rest of September andOctober are available.  Any ideas why?


October 1st '2021 is the 50th Anniversary of the opening of Disney World/Magic Kingdom.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Lakegirl said:


> Hi Groupies!!! I am hoping you all can offer some insight.  I was thinking of doing an anniversary trip in September but for some reason studio is booked 9/29-10/3... no openings. All of August is open the whole rest of September andOctober are available.  Any ideas why?



twinklebug hit it on the nose.  MK 50th.  Those dates booked up immediately at 11 months.  People are betting on a big celebration and that we'll be able to participate by that time.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The elevators are quick or with VWL being only 5 floors high the stairs are not bad either so ease of getting in and out isn't too different.  Some will say that it's a long walk down the one hallway but once they stay at AKV or BWV they often change their mind about that.
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind.   I looked at the map and they all seem to be dedicated.   Since I don't stay on the lakeside I didn't know.
> 
> If you want to look at views from lockoffs on touring plans just use the map itself to view from the individual studio and 1BR side.   Our only 2 BR lockoff stay at VWL faced towards the covered walkway - 3rd floor I believe and convenient to the elevators although nothing is really that far from them.


If not lakeside, which area do you stay? Curious as I have only stayed on lakeside.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

BWV Dreamin said:


> If not lakeside, which area do you stay? Curious as I have only stayed on lakeside.



Not to confuse as I request lakeside - every single time - and in various ways.  I'm on the "VWL no water view allowed" list apparently.  Majority of rooms assigned have been on the opposite side or woods view but they threw in an end room that faces the main lodge once just to be crazy and mix it up. Really though it's not like we've hated or even disliked our views at VWL and we've had a couple of unique rooms on the woods side. The dream of lakeview just remains an elusive one and I must enjoy only thru the shared pictures of others here. 

I fooled them though when I booked a cabin at CCV. They had to give me a lakeview that time! 

Weirdest thing is I have excellent success at BWV for requests - like probably 95% of the time it's met and EVERYONE (except me) complains about it there.


----------



## sleepydog25

Happy weekend, Groupies! For those of you affected by the cold and snow, I wish warm, dry air for you. Then again, having a little white around Christmas I wouldn't mind. . .as long as it went away soon. 

I see the non-DVC side of WL will be opening early next year. That should make a lot of people happy. Now, if they'd only work at getting a really good, full-service restaurant there. . .


----------



## jimmytammy

candyls1 said:


> Was it a 2 BR dedicated or lockoff?


Im sorry, been off the DIS grid the past few days
It is a dedicated


----------



## Lakegirl

Happy Saturday!!! Woke up to 8 degrees here in Mass.  Thinking about a December trip next year


----------



## twinklebug

Lakegirl said:


> Happy Saturday!!! Woke up to 8 degrees here in Mass.  Thinking about a December trip next year


I've been holed up in the house for too long now and that cccold is not making me want to step foot outside.
I need Florida!

So what is everyone making for Christmas? As I mentioned we have no plans, not going anywhere. Want to have something for my kids and I though.. thinking of going with a vegetarian meal this year.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Tom will grill steaks, I will sauté mushrooms and make broccoli casserole (sister’s request).  DSis will bake potatoes and sweet potatoes and asparagus, and a neighbor will provide desserts.  We will share the food outside, and everyone will be eating at their own houses.

Usually we have Coast Guard recruits as guests and these people are also usually guests.  This year the Coast Guards have 3 companies in quarantine with Covoid, and there are no home visits through the Red Cross Operation Fireside.

However, the Red Cross has  collected Video greetings, Christmas Cards and cookies and other snacks to be distributed to recruits on Christmas.  (We were told not to mention home visits so as not to make the recruits sad at what they are missing.)

So far the recruits seem to have slight cases, or no symptoms.  That’s good.


----------



## sleepydog25

Lakegirl said:


> Happy Saturday!!! Woke up to 8 degrees here in Mass.  Thinking about a December trip next year


HHI is great this time of year! 



twinklebug said:


> I need Florida!
> 
> So what is everyone making for Christmas? As I mentioned we have no plans, not going anywhere. Want to have something for my kids and I though.. thinking of going with a vegetarian meal this year.


Again, HHI.

We're doing king crab. Once you've had it, all other crab pales in comparison. As most of you know, I lived in AK for four years, and I got hooked on Alaskan king crab. Now, what we can get here in local stores is usually not AK king crab (the gold standard)--it's North Atlantic. Still, it's better than other crab. As long as I'm on the topic, for NY's we're doing duck breast with risotto and grilled asparagus.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> HHI is great this time of year!
> 
> 
> Again, HHI.
> 
> We're doing king crab. Once you've had it, all other crab pales in comparison. As most of you know, I lived in AK for four years, and I got hooked on Alaskan king crab. Now, what we can get here in local stores is usually not AK king crab (the gold standard)--it's North Atlantic. Still, it's better than other crab. As long as I'm on the topic, for NY's we're doing duck breast with risotto and grilled asparagus.



We had a restaurant called Wild Alaskan Seafood Restaurant.  Specialty was Copper River Salmon but on NYE we'd offer a King Crab dinner.  Yum.


----------



## bobbiwoz

KAT4DISNEY said:


> We had a restaurant called Wild Alaskan Seafood Restaurant.  Specialty was Copper River Salmon but on NYE we'd offer a King Crab dinner.  Yum.


Yes, YUM!

Just around our anniversary in 2019, we were in Anchorage and enjoyed Copper River Salmon, and it was excellent!


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> We had a restaurant called Wild Alaskan Seafood Restaurant.  Specialty was Copper River Salmon but on NYE we'd offer a King Crab dinner.  Yum.


Yeah, I also reinforced my affinity for fresh salmon and fresh halibut in Alaska. Copper River is considered among the best. In fact, the old Artist Point used to serve it for several weeks during "in season." 



bobbiwoz said:


> Yes, YUM!
> 
> Just around our anniversary in 2019, we were in Anchorage and enjoyed Copper River Salmon, and it was excellent!


Do you recall where you dined in Anchorage? That city is a seafood haven!


----------



## bobbiwoz

sleepydog25 said:


> Yeah, I also reinforced my affinity for fresh salmon and fresh halibut in Alaska. Copper River is considered among the best. In fact, the old Artist Point used to serve it for several weeks during "in season."
> 
> 
> Do you recall where you dined in Anchorage? That city is a seafood haven!


----------



## sleepydog25

bobbiwoz said:


> View attachment 544821
> 
> View attachment 544823


One of my favorite places to eat in Anchorage. Heck, one of my favorites anywhere. When we took my daughter back to Anchorage a few years ago (she was born there but we left when she was 1+ so had no memories), that was one of our must-do stops. My DD not only ate her own pound of Alaskan king crab, but had half of mine, too! Great food and service, and excellent views, as well, from many tables.


----------



## bluecastle

Hi Groupies! Hope everyone is finding joy this week, no matter how great or small.
DH and I will be spending Christmas Day alone and we are probably going to enjoy being able to watch all of our favorite Christmas movies without being exhausted from cooking, wrapping, traveling, etc. We are celebrating Christmas Eve at my DD's house. Our granddaughter is 17 months old, so still too young to really "get" Christmas. We are just so thankful to have her in our "bubble" so that we can spend time with her and watch her grow.
Usually I make a lasagna that takes me 2 days to prepare and my DD helps. She still wants us to cook together as that is one of her favorite traditions. However, we are simplifying it all by making a baked ziti (with rotelle/wagon wheels), using Rao's sauce instead of mine. Her DH is making a charcuterie and they will probably pick up some desserts at  Wegman's. (my sister, who we will not be seeing, usually makes about 6 different, super-delicious desserts) We may FaceTime with my parents (in assisted living and nursing facility) if a staff member is there who knows how to do google duo on a laptop. Going to be a very different year, but in spite of everything, we feel very blessed to live close to our only daughter and granddaughter and will cherish every moment!
Enough words! Let's have a WL Christmas photo!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Lakegirl said:


> Happy Saturday!!! Woke up to 8 degrees here in Mass.  Thinking about a December trip next year


We have a fixed week Copper Creek Dec5-12 next year. We cancelled this year due to Covid. We are NOT missing this trip next year!! I am so missing Disney...


----------



## Lorana

As we won’t be at the WL this Christmas season, we decorated our trees to be more “Wilderness-y” this year.

And in my office:


----------



## bobbiwoz

^ Thank you!
I will try to help keep up spirits with this picture of the VWL Disboard tree that we shared years ago!  It was 2013!


----------



## Lakegirl

This year will be so different.  I am thinking of getting Chinese Food on Christmas Eve.  We have never done it before.  Christmas Day I am thinking of doing a lasagna and a ham.  It will be just the 4 of us and my DH picked up an overtime shift onChristmas Eve.  He is in Law Enforcement.


----------



## twokats

Lakegirl said:


> This year will be so different.  I am thinking of getting Chinese Food on Christmas Eve.  We have never done it before.  Christmas Day I am thinking of doing a lasagna and a ham.  It will be just the 4 of us and my DH picked up an overtime shift on Christmas Eve.  He is in Law Enforcement.



It is fun to go 'outside the box' so to speak.  Around 2008 my mother started doing shrimp creole for our family Christmas dinner.  Then I kept it up after she passed.  We have switched between that and scampi for the past few years.  I asked my husband what he wanted this year and he said he wanted fried catfish.  

Whatever you groupies are having please have a tasty and safe holiday!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

We usually have Turkey on Thanksgiving, Italian on Christmas, fast food or take out  on New Years! By the time NY rolls around I am done cooking! LOL


----------



## sleepydog25

Lakegirl said:


> This year will be so different.  I am thinking of getting Chinese Food on Christmas Eve.  We have never done it before.  Christmas Day I am thinking of doing a lasagna and a ham.  It will be just the 4 of us and my DH picked up an overtime shift onChristmas Eve.  He is in Law Enforcement.


I insist on traditional stuff for Thanksgiving, even though it's only been two of us for years. Christmas and NY's vary from beef Wellington, to duck, to king crab, and once even goose. However, as a tradition, several years ago after watching* Luv's* favorite Christmas movie--A CHRISTMAS STORY--we started doing Chinese takeout for Christmas Eve, something we plan to do again this year! What fun stories of people and their food during the holidays.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Tradition for us calls for a Polish Brunch, then filets on the grill for dinner.  With DSis’s help with Polish food, that’s what we’re doing this year for Christmas.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey guys so tomorrow is my husbands big surgery.  The surgery will be quite invasive and long and the recovery will be long too.  I would really appreciate your prayers and moose or pixie dust for him.  Thank you!


----------



## twinklebug

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey guys so tomorrow is my husbands big surgery.  The surgery will be quite invasive and long and the recovery will be long too.  I would really appreciate your prayers and moose or pixie dust for him.  Thank you!


Sending moose dust your way  & lots of love too.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey guys so tomorrow is my husbands big surgery.  The surgery will be quite invasive and long and the recovery will be long too.  I would really appreciate your prayers and moose or pixie dust for him.  Thank you!


Absolutely


----------



## bluecastle

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey guys so tomorrow is my husbands big surgery.  The surgery will be quite invasive and long and the recovery will be long too.  I would really appreciate your prayers and moose or pixie dust for him.  Thank you!


Moose and pixie dust and prayers and healing thoughts all being sent your husband's way (and yours too!).


----------



## twokats

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey guys so tomorrow is my husbands big surgery.  The surgery will be quite invasive and long and the recovery will be long too.  I would really appreciate your prayers and moose or pixie dust for him.  Thank you!



Prayers for the surgery, you (as you wait) and for the recovery also.


----------



## Lakegirl

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey guys so tomorrow is my husbands big surgery.  The surgery will be quite invasive and long and the recovery will be long too.  I would really appreciate your prayers and moose or pixie dust for him.  Thank you!


Prayers for a successful surgery and speedy recovery.


----------



## jimmytammy

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey guys so tomorrow is my husbands big surgery.  The surgery will be quite invasive and long and the recovery will be long too.  I would really appreciate your prayers and moose or pixie dust for him.  Thank you!


Prayers and Moose Dust for you folks.  May Gods healing hands touch the doctors and nurses administering to your husbands needs, may He heal your husband and restore him to full health, and may He comfort you and your family and give you the strength to endure and peace in knowing He will sustain you all


----------



## BWV Dreamin

jimmytammy said:


> Prayers and Moose Dust for you folks.  May Gods healing hands touch the doctors and nurses administering to your husbands needs, may He heal your husband and restore him to full health, and may He comfort you and your family and give you the strength to endure and peace in knowing He will sustain you all


In this we pray, Amen!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Thank you everyone!  Now I just have to wait for an update.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey guys just heard from the doctor and everything went well.  He had to have a lot of work done and it will be a long recovery.  Thank you all so much for everything and for your support!!!!  Love you all!


----------



## twinklebug

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey guys just heard from the doctor and everything went well.  He had to have a lot of work done and it will be a long recovery.  Thank you all so much for everything and for your support!!!!  Love you all!


Oh boy, what a long day that was. Glad to hear he's doing well. Sending more moose dust for a good recovery.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

A few years ago the Casino holiday buffets hit our radar if we're not sharing the holiday with family. 


Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey guys just heard from the doctor and everything went well.  He had to have a lot of work done and it will be a long recovery.  Thank you all so much for everything and for your support!!!!  Love you all!



Great news!  Glad the surgery went well.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Happy to hear that the surgery went well.  Continue prayers for good recovery.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twinklebug said:


> Oh boy, what a long day that was. Glad to hear he's doing well. Sending more moose dust for a good recovery.





twinklebug said:


> Oh boy, what a long day that was. Glad to hear he's doing well. Sending more moose dust for a good recovery.


It really has been a long day.  I'm waiting now for him to get into ICU then I'll call and ask the nurse how he is doing.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Merry Christmas to all the Groupies!  God bless all, and may you all have a prosperous New Year!

Woke up to the aftermath of a blizzard, so I need to fire up the snowblower.

Chuckle of the week - my sister and her family are Super paranoid about the virus and had my dad flying in from Fort Myers take a Covid test BEFORE coming.  My sister, brother in law, nieces, nephews, & even her grandchildren all had tests as well last week.  Now, I’m fine with all that, to each their own but those tests are only a snapshot in time — seems to me that my dad could be exposed at the gas station, the airport/flight, or even the casino he’s staying at while in Minneapolis.  Anyways, it made me chuckle.  As a result of hearing this we opted out of Christmas Eve with my sisters clan to abide by the governors restrictions (somebody’s got to follow the rules...)

So, that brings me to the holiday meals:

Christmas Eve, home made stuffed manicotti (with garlic bread of course)
Christmas Day home made Chili and Caesar salad 
 New Years Day: Spiral sliced Ham, Scalloped potatoes, & Green Bean Casserole

We’re going to let my Dad come over for Christmas Day for 3 hours before he has to fly home so that we won’t cross contaminate with my sisters family as we see no reason to bother with those tests (especially after reading about Elon Musks experience..)

Oh, and I agree with Kat on the casino buffets!  We did those for years on Thanksgiving before our daughter came along...


----------



## suse66

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all the groupies!!

In terms of the food question, this is what we do.

Christmas Eve ~ Tourtiere (French Canadian meat pie with ground pork, mashed potatoes, onions, celery and spices)

Christmas morning ~ Ham and cheese strata with fruit salad.
Christmas lunch ~ Butternut squash and pear soup.
Christmas dinner ~ Roast turkey with all the trimmings!

New Year's Eve ~ takeout Chinese food.

Favourite dessert~ shortbread cookies and gumdrop cake!


----------



## Dug720

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey guys so tomorrow is my husbands big surgery.  The surgery will be quite invasive and long and the recovery will be long too.  I would really appreciate your prayers and moose or pixie dust for him.  Thank you!



Coming your way!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Merry Christmas everyone!!!!


----------



## TCRAIG

Tonight was Chinese take out and tomorrow is turkey and all the rest - Jerry does most of the cooking so generally, whatever he fixes is what we have...


----------



## bluecastle

Merry Christmas Groupies!


----------



## jimmytammy

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey guys just heard from the doctor and everything went well.  He had to have a lot of work done and it will be a long recovery.  Thank you all so much for everything and for your support!!!!  Love you all!


DLI, so glad to hear things went well.  Now praying for the healing process to go well.


----------



## jimmytammy

*Merry **Christmas Folks!!!!*
*And A Blessed And Healthy New Year!!!!*


----------



## Granny

*I wish every Groupie and their loved ones a safe, healthy and joyous Christmas!*

*



*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Merry Christmas Groupies!!!


----------



## claire_ont

Merry Christmas to all the groupies!  Wishing everyone a Happy and Healthy New Year with many trips to Disney this coming year!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hope you are all having a great Christmas!  My DH got me the Minnie Mouse suitcase I was hoping for to use for my trip in April.  My daughter made me cry by getting me a Loungefly Disney park back pack.  It was unexpected and I just love it!!!  Hope Santa treated you all well.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Merry Christmas Groupies!


----------



## bluecastle




----------



## Corinne

Merry Christmas Groupies


----------



## npcougar

Merry Christmas from the Lodge.  So far we have felt pretty darn safe with all the mask wearing and hand sanitizing.  I'm pretty impressed so far.  We arrived yesterday for a week stay.  We will be having meals in our room most of the time.  We ate at Disney Springs for lunch but found a quiet place to eat and de-mask.  Walmart delivered our food this morning.  I had to laugh at our room assignment though.  My wife and I came to celebrate our 27th wedding anniversary.  I thought a nice quiet upper floor studio near the lobby would be a good room request and I prioritized location over room readiness.  I'm sitting in my 1st floor room looking out at the pool and listening to pool music from the last room in the hall.  We also have high traffic door next to us so we can get out fast.  It is below lobby floor and as far as you can get from the lobby.  With the pool and door, we don't have to worry about taking naps.    Still, I'm glad we are here and as long as people follow the rules, I think things will go well.  Is it normal for the tv stations to be almost unwatchable because of the artifacts and stuttering?  We may be too far from the source.  I joked with my wife we must have ticked off the person assigning the rooms.


----------



## sleepydog25

npcougar said:


> Merry Christmas from the Lodge.  So far we have felt pretty darn safe with all the mask wearing and hand sanitizing.  I'm pretty impressed so far.  We arrived yesterday for a week stay.  We will be having meals in our room most of the time.  We ate at Disney Springs for lunch but found a quiet place to eat and de-mask.  Walmart delivered our food this morning.  I had to laugh at our room assignment though.  My wife and I came to celebrate our 27th wedding anniversary.  I thought a nice quiet upper floor studio near the lobby would be a good room request and I prioritized location over room readiness.  I'm sitting in my 1st floor room looking out at the pool and listening to pool music from the last room in the hall.  We also have high traffic door next to us so we can get out fast.  It is below lobby floor and as far as you can get from the lobby.  With the pool and door, we don't have to worry about taking naps.    Still, I'm glad we are here and as long as people follow the rules, I think things will go well.  Is it normal for the tv stations to be almost unwatchable because of the artifacts and stuttering?  We may be too far from the source.  I joked with my wife we must have ticked off the person assigning the rooms.


Glad to hear you feel safe there. I can say from my perspective here in HHI, that we take precautions seriously. When we were at the World a few weeks ago, we did a lot of eating in the room, mostly takeout. As for the room assignment, few (if any) of us on this thread haven't run afoul of the room assignment gods--just ask @KAT4DISNEY.   My favorite, personal story is when *Luv* and I got married at the Lodge. You'd think actually getting married there would warrant getting our request for a high floor, lake view room. Nope: second floor, woods view. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies,

I am asking again (for a friend) hahahaha...
has anyone who requested an AP refund received it yet?


----------



## Lakegirl

Happy Sunday!!! Missing the Lodge today!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> I am asking again (for a friend) hahahaha...
> has anyone who requested an AP refund received it yet?



Yes!  It took forever.  But it did come in November.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Another reason to look forward to 2021.  That’s when I’ll booking our December stay at VWL.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Glad to hear you feel safe there. I can say from my perspective here in HHI, that we take precautions seriously. When we were at the World a few weeks ago, we did a lot of eating in the room, mostly takeout. As for the room assignment, few (if any) of us on this thread haven't run afoul of the room assignment gods-*-just ask @KAT4DISNEY.  * My favorite, personal story is when *Luv* and I got married at the Lodge. You'd think actually getting married there would warrant getting our request for a high floor, lake view room. Nope: second floor, woods view. Enjoy your trip!



I had to double check a couple of times that I wasn't reading my own post!


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I had to double check a couple of times that I wasn't reading my own post!



*Kathy*....time to bring this one out of mothballs....


----------



## TCRAIG

bobbiwoz said:


> Another reason to look forward to 2021.  That’s when I’ll booking our December stay at VWL.


Same here


----------



## Corinne

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yes!  It took forever.  But it did come in November.


I did a little research and read people received their refunds in October and November. I will call again today, as we have still not received them.

ETA I called  and waited on hold for 28 minutes and even though the message stated it was the passholder line I was told she could not help me! The phone number she gave me was (i believe) for FL passholders. I am so frustrated


----------



## candyls1

Y'all...just got back from our first stay at Boulder Ridge, and we are in love!  You were right!  There is something so special about that place.  We've stayed at CCV (our home resort), but we liked this a lot more.  Not sure if it's that magical when it's not decorated for Christmas, but wow!  It jumped up the list to one of our new favorites, and we've stayed at all the dvc except GFV.  
Requested top floor facing lake, but got bottom floor facing walkway at the end of the hall (rooms 1508/1506 2 BR lockoff).  We ended up loving the room location.  Right next to lobby, right next to an exit door, and you could hear the Christmas music on the patios from the walkway and see the beautiful garland lit up at night.  Room close enough to the lobby to have coffee there early in the morning in pj's before everyone was up (even music was off in lobby) and could refill cup with ease!  Just absolutely perfect!  No parks this trip (APs expired).  Went over to Fort Wilderness to canoe/kayak and the boys loved it!  And only $15 for both-couldn't believe it!  Did a Cali Grill dinner, a Kona breakfast and toured a bungalow while at Poly, and Whispering Canyon breakfast.  Had a little pool time (at the BRV pool) even though it was actually chilly while we were there.  Did a day at Winter Garden farmer's market and Plant St. Market and took the boys to Mall at Millenia (have a teenager).  Boys enjoyed basketball court as well.  All in all, it was a lovely time and can't wait to get back to BRV.  Only thing I wish was better though was the running trail.  Not much room to run with the nature trail closed to Ft. Wilderness.  I bet that was something special back when it was open...I'll try to add pictures as soon as I get them downloaded.


----------



## candyls1

Not sure if I'm uploading the pics right...  I think some may have copied 3x.  Our favorite spots were the Boulder Ridge lobby and in the couches right by the lake!  Our rooms were right behind Mickey by the exit door.  The scavenger hunts were fun too-ornament one all around WL and a Boulder Ridge hidden Mickey one.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

candyls1 said:


> Y'all...just got back from our first stay at Boulder Ridge, and we are in love!  You were right!  There is something so special about that place.  We've stayed at CCV (our home resort), but we liked this a lot more.  Not sure if it's that magical when it's not decorated for Christmas, but wow!  It jumped up the list to one of our new favorites, and we've stayed at all the dvc except GFV.
> Requested top floor facing lake, but got bottom floor facing walkway at the end of the hall (rooms 1508/1506 2 BR lockoff).  We ended up loving the room location.  Right next to lobby, right next to an exit door, and you could hear the Christmas music on the patios from the walkway and see the beautiful garland lit up at night.  Room close enough to the lobby to have coffee there early in the morning in pj's before everyone was up (even music was off in lobby) and could refill cup with ease!  Just absolutely perfect!  No parks this trip (APs expired).  Went over to Fort Wilderness to canoe/kayak and the boys loved it!  And only $15 for both-couldn't believe it!  Did a Cali Grill dinner, a Kona breakfast and toured a bungalow while at Poly, and Whispering Canyon breakfast.  Had a little pool time (at the BRV pool) even though it was actually chilly while we were there.  Did a day at Winter Garden farmer's market and Plant St. Market and took the boys to Mall at Millenia (have a teenager).  Boys enjoyed basketball court as well.  All in all, it was a lovely time and can't wait to get back to BRV.  Only thing I wish was better though was the running trail.  Not much room to run with the nature trail closed to Ft. Wilderness.  I bet that was something special back when it was open...I'll try to add pictures as soon as I get them downloaded.


Thank you for the trip report and pictures!  So glad you had a great time!  This makes me even more excited for my April trip!


----------



## Granny

candyls1 said:


> Not sure if I'm uploading the pics right...  I think some may have copied 3x.  Our favorite spots were the Boulder Ridge lobby and in the couches right by the lake!  Our rooms were right behind Mickey by the exit door.  The scavenger hunts were fun too-ornament one all around WL and a Boulder Ridge hidden Mickey one.



*Candy...*thank you for sharing your enthusiasm and pictures of our beloved VWL!  It is a place that all of us here are content to call home (even if we don’t own points there). For us it is just as magical in non-Christmas times.  Imagine the Christmas music being replaced by the soft strains of Aron Copland style western music. Even on hot summer days the villas seem cool and inviting.  And the stress of the parks melts away as soon as we enter the resort.  Thank you for taking the time to post your experience.  And we always love pictures!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

@candyls1 Let me add my thanks for some great photos and a lovely post about how VWL touched you. I dare say all of us on this particular forum can identify in some way: those little touches of having the fireplaces to drink coffee in your PJs, the lights, the beauty--yep, we'd all agree. As *Granny* says, for us, it IS just as magical when not decorated for the holidays. It's the innate emotional heft of the resort--Peter Dominick struck gold with this design and vision. Glad to hear you enjoyed it as much as we all do, warts and all (high floor, lake view, indeed--lol). And let me just say one more thing. . .welcome home.


----------



## bluecastle

candyls1 said:


> Not sure if I'm uploading the pics right...  I think some may have copied 3x.  Our favorite spots were the Boulder Ridge lobby and in the couches right by the lake!  Our rooms were right behind Mickey by the exit door.  The scavenger hunts were fun too-ornament one all around WL and a Boulder Ridge hidden Mickey one.View attachment 546675View attachment 546664View attachment 546664View attachment 546665View attachment 546664View attachment 546665View attachment 546666View attachment 546667View attachment 546668View attachment 546669View attachment 546670View attachment 546671


Thank you for your post and pictures! I've always wondered what it's like to stay in one of those ground floor rooms with patios on that path. You really captured what we all love about VWL!


----------



## sleepydog25

In more resort news, this time my "home" at HHI, things are bustling here as many people are staying a few days--sometimes even just one or two--in order to use their points. And with many people still not traveling, waitlists or last-minute reservations are coming through a bit more than usual. Many are new guests who discover just how wonderful HHI is. Like with *candyls1's* experience at the Lodge, what draws people in is the feel of the resort. Sometimes, I feel as though HHI has continued to excel at the customer service that is now sometimes lacking at our true DVC home. 

For example, I recommended to one family of four that they should try the Mickey waffles at Tide Me Over because they were the best anywhere now that Roaring Fork no longer truly makes them to order. They did, and moments later they called me over and were so thrilled about the waffles that they put in a second order for them! Something as simple as a waffle can start a trip off with such a great vibe, and I fear sometimes our beloved Lodge forgets that personal touch. 

Anyway, I'll close with a picture from the Beach House taken after my shift when I was completely alone. Have a safe New Year's Eve and New Year's Day!


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> In more resort news, this time my "home" at HHI, things are bustling here as many people are staying a few days--sometimes even just one or two--in order to use their points. And with many people still not traveling, waitlists or last-minute reservations are coming through a bit more than usual. Many are new guests who discover just how wonderful HHI is. Like with *candyls1's* experience at the Lodge, what draws people in is the feel of the resort. Sometimes, I feel as though HHI has continued to excel at the customer service that is now sometimes lacking at our true DVC home.
> 
> For example, I recommended to one family of four that they should try the Mickey waffles at Tide Me Over because they were the best anywhere now that Roaring Fork no longer truly makes them to order. They did, and moments later they called me over and were so thrilled about the waffles that they put in a second order for them! Something as simple as a waffle can start a trip off with such a great vibe, and I fear sometimes our beloved Lodge forgets that personal touch.
> 
> Anyway, I'll close with a picture from the Beach House taken after my shift when I was completely alone. Have a safe New Year's Eve and New Year's Day!
> View attachment 546923


Cant wait to see it for ourselves in early March!


----------



## jimmytammy

This is how we roll around our home at New Years
Tammy just baked Wilderness Lodge’s Molasses Crackle Cookies
And later today we will continue the celebration by fixing Nine Dragons Honet Sesame Chicken, complete with sticky white rice and asparagus, just the same as they serve it at our favorite Chinese restaurant 
Happy New Years everyone.  My hope and prayer for us all, good health, peace in our World and continued blessing from our Maker!


----------



## bluecastle

sleepydog25 said:


> In more resort news, this time my "home" at HHI, things are bustling here as many people are staying a few days--sometimes even just one or two--in order to use their points. And with many people still not traveling, waitlists or last-minute reservations are coming through a bit more than usual. Many are new guests who discover just how wonderful HHI is. Like with *candyls1's* experience at the Lodge, what draws people in is the feel of the resort. Sometimes, I feel as though HHI has continued to excel at the customer service that is now sometimes lacking at our true DVC home.
> 
> For example, I recommended to one family of four that they should try the Mickey waffles at Tide Me Over because they were the best anywhere now that Roaring Fork no longer truly makes them to order. They did, and moments later they called me over and were so thrilled about the waffles that they put in a second order for them! Something as simple as a waffle can start a trip off with such a great vibe, and I fear sometimes our beloved Lodge forgets that personal touch.
> 
> Anyway, I'll close with a picture from the Beach House taken after my shift when I was completely alone. Have a safe New Year's Eve and New Year's Day!
> View attachment 546923


Beautiful photo. I've started a cloud album for myself titled Calming or Joyful, and I think I will add it!
Love this line; it's so true!
"Something as simple as a waffle can start a trip off with such a great vibe,"


----------



## bluecastle

Happy New Year Groupies! Wishing everyone good health and moments to celebrate without fear in 2021!


----------



## twinklebug

Pic from RTV1 @ BC


----------



## suse66

Happy 2021 to all! I am happy to start off this year with thoughts of not one, but two, trips booked at VWL! My oldest son and I will be there August 21-29 to celebrate his 21st birthday and my DH and I will do a couples Christmas trip from the 18th to the 23rd of December. It's been over a year now since I've been "home" and I can't wait to be back in my happy place.

I had to cancel my trip booked for DHHIR in March due to ongoing border closures/quarantine requirements etc but was lucky to be able to rent out the points I had used for that trip.

Sending many good wishes for a happy and healthy New Year to all!


----------



## Lakegirl

Happy New Year!!!  Wishing you a very Happy and Healthy 2021!!!


----------



## Corinne

Happy 2021 Groupies! I pray we will all be sharing trip reports and planning Groupie meets soon!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

suse66 said:


> Happy 2021 to all! I am happy to start off this year with thoughts of not one, but two, trips booked at VWL! My oldest son and I will be there August 21-29 to celebrate his 21st birthday and my DH and I will do a couples Christmas trip from the 18th to the 23rd of December. It's been over a year now since I've been "home" and I can't wait to be back in my happy place.
> 
> I had to cancel my trip booked for DHHIR in March due to ongoing border closures/quarantine requirements etc but was lucky to be able to rent out the points I had used for that trip.
> 
> Sending many good wishes for a happy and healthy New Year to all!


OMG you just made me tear up!  I didn't even think this yet today but now I can officially say this is the year I finally get to go back to WDW!!!!!!!!  And we get to stay at VWL!!!  I originally could have said this is the month but now I'm really glad we pushed back the date.  I'm kind of nervous how things will be this month and since we moved it we were able to book VWL. It turned out for the best I think.  BTW for us it will be over 7 years since we have been in our happy place!!! We did go to DL 4 years ago but still 4 years since being at any park.


----------



## jimmytammy

We are doing something I never imagined we would do.  After reading a few trip reports by some of you fine folks, we are biting the bullet and going to WDW in late Feb. You have inspired us!  We have pretty much decided, if the masks get to be too much, we will find a place to set down, have a small bite or drink and relax.  We have points from Aug 2020 built up, so we are splurging for a 2 bed at BLT.


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> We are doing something I never imagined we would do.  After reading a few trip reports by some of you fine folks, we are biting the bullet and going to WDW in late Feb. You have inspired us!  We have pretty much decided, if the masks get to be too much, we will find a place to set down, have a small bite or drink and relax.  We have points from Aug 2020 built up, so we are splurging for a 2 bed at BLT.


I'm planning on flying down late Feb and returning home in March... need to finally work on that house for mom so it's safe for her return before the insurance tells me I've waited too long and are closing the case... they won't answer my calls at the moment so I have no idea how long we have (loss occurred in November).

My AP expires mid March too, so there's that push as I'll need a Disney break here and there. LOL.


----------



## twokats

Happy New Year!!!

Here is hoping 2021 holds as many trips that we all need and want!


----------



## rkstocke5609

Happy New Year Groupies!  Every once in a while you stumble across something quite special, and my New Year’s present to you is a concert from an artist you don’t know, but I believe will likely be a household name in 3 years or less.  Meet Saibh Skelly from Dublin (16 years old). Enjoy!


----------



## TCRAIG

jimmytammy said:


> We are doing something I never imagined we would do.  After reading a few trip reports by some of you fine folks, we are biting the bullet and going to WDW in late Feb. You have inspired us!  We have pretty much decided, if the masks get to be too much, we will find a place to set down, have a small bite or drink and relax.  We have points from Aug 2020 built up, so we are splurging for a 2 bed at BLT.


You’ll have a great time!  We’ve been twice since masks were required - honestly- at least for Jerry and me - it wasn’t a big deal at all - we used the disposable type of masks with ‘ear savers’ (those silicone straps that you can hook the mask ear loops around that go across the back of your neck)...


----------



## jimmytammy

I know this isn't WL/VWL related but it is Disney related so I will share it here.  Last night we watched Clouds on Disney+ and it was an awesome but tear jerking, heart breaking movie.  Its based on a true story and I won't give away any spoilers but I highly suggest watching it.


----------



## jimmytammy

TCRAIG said:


> You’ll have a great time!  We’ve been twice since masks were required - honestly- at least for Jerry and me - it wasn’t a big deal at all - we used the disposable type of masks with ‘ear savers’ (those silicone straps that you can hook the mask ear loops around that go across the back of your neck)...


We have been wearing the disposable behind the ears ones when going into stores, restaurants, etc where we will be wearing them for short periods of time.  Casey and I have permanent masks for work as it makes it easier to grab and go if own our work vehicles, but again, we aren't in a position to have to wear them long since we are inside and not near anyone else.  

T started duding some research and found organic cotton masks we are going to give a run before the trip.  One style is behind the ear, another, over top of ear and around neck.  I hope this style suits me better as I have issue with my ears being tugged on


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> We have been wearing the disposable behind the ears ones when going into stores, restaurants, etc where we will be wearing them for short periods of time.  Casey and I have permanent masks for work as it makes it easier to grab and go if own our work vehicles, but again, we aren't in a position to have to wear them long since we are inside and not near anyone else.
> 
> T started duding some research and found organic cotton masks we are going to give a run before the trip.  One style is behind the ear, another, over top of ear and around neck.  I hope this style suits me better as I have issue with my ears being tugged on


I saw a neat "hat trick":  a baseball cap with plastic adjustable piece in back, mask loops hooked through


----------



## DVC Jen

I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday season and is having and will have a even more wonderful and healthy new year.

We had what was probably one of our best Christmas seasons yet.  We didn't do anything special. We didn't go anywhere.  Our youngest came home for 5 days Christmas week.  We got to make and decorate cookies with her.  We put together a 500 piece puzzle (took all 5 days to do it).  We talked, played games, watched movies, drank too much wine and just relaxed and enjoyed each others company.

Now I am getting ready to book a WDW trip for early December next year for our 35th wedding anniversary.  We are not 100% that we will be able to go, but we are hoping everything works out.  

I do have a question..  is Disney selling annual passes yet?  If not does anyone have any idea when or if they will start to sell them again?  We are hoping to get one this year for our upcoming June/July trip and use it again in December if those plans work out.

@Disney loving Iowan Glad your DH's surgery went well.  I am hoping and praying for a quick recovery and good health for him. ❤


----------



## TCRAIG

I’ve been checking WL/BRV using the RAT - it’s going to be tough booking early Dec for 2021 - it’s going fast - 2Br (regular and L/O)  Studios and I’m nervous for 1Br too...and of course, this year I need a 2Br and Studio as we’re planning on adding my brother and his family...and of course - due to the 50% borrow rule - I’m 19 points short so I’ll definitely need a Plan B


----------



## aje10

TCRAIG said:


> I’ve been checking WL/BRV using the RAT - it’s going to be tough booking early Dec for 2021 - it’s going fast - 2Br (regular and L/O)  Studios and I’m nervous for 1Br too...and of course, this year I need a 2Br and Studio as we’re planning on adding my brother and his family...and of course - due to the 50% borrow rule - I’m 19 points short so I’ll definitely need a Plan B


First time I've ever had such a hard time booking for the first weekend in December - and we've been going pretty much every year since forever!  Two mornings in a row, right at 7 am CT, each day the studio was gone.  I was able to book the Saturday night (4th) going forward - but I really wanted Dec 2-6.  Booked a backup at BWV, but traditionally we always stay at BRV at Christmas.  Hopefully, the days will open up in time, but yikes!


----------



## sleepydog25

We're happy we went in early December last month as we had an idea it might be really, really tough to get into our beloved Lodge this year between the after-effects of covid banking and the anniversary of the World. Bases on what you guys are saying, it does seem as though VWL/CC will be a tough, tough get this year, and it was already a difficult reservation to make if you weren't johnny on the spot. We're headed down in March, and may try to sneak another trip in at some point being so close, but Christmas is likely out for us this year. Still, never underestimate the imagination of *Luv*. . .

@DVC Jen  No, they are not selling APs at this time, and there is no word on when they will start up. My guess is until Disney opens the parks up to something approaching normal capacity, along with the assurance the parks won't have to do an emergency scale back for an outbreak of covid, they won't begin selling annual passes. They are still sending out refunds for last year's passes, in fact. 

Have a good rest of your week, Groupies! I leave you with a picture of the pier at HHI shortly after daybreak a week or so ago. . .


----------



## Granny

TCRAIG said:


> I’ve been checking WL/BRV using the RAT - it’s going to be tough booking early Dec for 2021 - it’s going fast - 2Br (regular and L/O)  Studios and I’m nervous for 1Br too...and of course, this year I need a 2Br and Studio as we’re planning on adding my brother and his family...and of course - due to the 50% borrow rule - I’m 19 points short so I’ll definitely need a Plan B



We also will be looking to book later this week.  Keep a close watch on availability as it is clear that many people are walking reservations these days. So days could free up. That’s what we saw when booking our F&W reservation a couple of months ago.  Good luck!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

TCRAIG said:


> I’ve been checking WL/BRV using the RAT - it’s going to be tough booking early Dec for 2021 - it’s going fast - 2Br (regular and L/O)  Studios and I’m nervous for 1Br too...and of course, this year I need a 2Br and Studio as we’re planning on adding my brother and his family...and of course - due to the 50% borrow rule - I’m 19 points short so I’ll definitely need a Plan B



What dates are you going for?  It's typically easier for the 2nd full week than it is for earlier dates.  I guess that could be different this year but hopefully you can get what you need.  And of course - studios 1st!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DVC Jen said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday season and is having and will have a even more wonderful and healthy new year.
> 
> We had what was probably one of our best Christmas seasons yet.  We didn't do anything special. We didn't go anywhere.  Our youngest came home for 5 days Christmas week.  We got to make and decorate cookies with her.  We put together a 500 piece puzzle (took all 5 days to do it).  We talked, played games, watched movies, drank too much wine and just relaxed and enjoyed each others company.
> 
> Now I am getting ready to book a WDW trip for early December next year for our 35th wedding anniversary.  We are not 100% that we will be able to go, but we are hoping everything works out.
> 
> I do have a question..  is Disney selling annual passes yet?  If not does anyone have any idea when or if they will start to sell them again?  We are hoping to get one this year for our upcoming June/July trip and use it again in December if those plans work out.
> 
> @Disney loving Iowan Glad your DH's surgery went well.  I am hoping and praying for a quick recovery and good health for him. ❤


Thank you so much!  I really appreciate it.


----------



## DVC Jen

TCRAIG said:


> I’ve been checking WL/BRV using the RAT - it’s going to be tough booking early Dec for 2021 - it’s going fast - 2Br (regular and L/O)  Studios and I’m nervous for 1Br too...and of course, this year I need a 2Br and Studio as we’re planning on adding my brother and his family...and of course - due to the 50% borrow rule - I’m 19 points short so I’ll definitely need a Plan B



I was just able to book December 5th - 11th.  I really want the 5th-10th.  But the 5th is waitlisted and since I can't book after the 5th until tomorrow the entire stay is waitlisted.  I have to try tomorrow to actually book the rest.  The most frustrating part was if I tried to change any nights after first putting the dates in - it would highlight a night in OCTOBER!  Not the one I picked. Also - it is showing us as having a contract at Aulani - and we don't!  On the phone with them but it is a 30 minute wait.

For a company that creates such magic - resorts, parks, movies...  one would think they could actually create a website that works correctly. A few years ago I booked lunch with an imagineer. I am 100% positive I booked it because I was given the choice of 2 locations. Well for some reason the website glitched and I ended with just lunch at Brown Derby.  I didn't notice this for a while and by then it was too late to get it.  This is why I am really not a fan of booking anything online with any Disney website.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DVC Jen said:


> I was just able to book December 5th - 11th.  I really want the 5th-10th.  But the 5th is waitlisted. If it doesn't come through we will stay the night of the 10th.  I booked what I could hoping the 5th comes through so I can drop the night of the 10th.  If not - we will still have our 5 nights at BRV.  The most frustrating part was if I tried to change any nights after first putting the dates in - it would highlight a night in OCTOBER!  Not the one I picked. Also - it is showing us as having a contract at Aulani - and we don't!  On the phone with them but it is a 30 minute wait.
> 
> For a company that creates such magic - resorts, parks, movies...  one would think they could actually create a website that works correctly. A few years ago I booked lunch with an imagineer. I am 100% postive I booked it because I was given the choice of 2 locations. Well for some reason the website glitched and I ended with just lunch at Brown Derby.  I didn't notice this for a while and by then it was too late to get it.  This is why I am really not a fan of booking anything online with any Disney website.



There's been lots of issues with the website for a few weeks - including people seeing contracts they don't have or completely seeing other peoples contracts and none of their own.   I've long wondered why Disney isn't embarrassed enough to get a solid system in.  Instead they keep adding individual things to it making it worse and worse.  Anyway, IT semi-rant over.

I'm confused by what you wrote though - you do have the 5th-11th booked?  Or waitlisted?


----------



## DVC Jen

Granny said:


> We also will be looking to book later this week.  Keep a close watch on availability as it is clear that many people are walking reservations these days. So days could free up. That’s what we saw when booking our F&W reservation a couple of months ago.  Good luck!


 
I am hoping the walking thing is what is going on and I can get the dates we actually want tomorrow (5-10th).  If not then I am hoping the 6th-11th is available.  If not - looks like we more than likely will not be going for our 35th anniversary.


----------



## TCRAIG

DVC Jen said:


> I was just able to book December 5th - 11th.  I really want the 5th-10th.  But the 5th is waitlisted and since I can't book after the 5th until tomorrow the entire stay is waitlisted.  I have to try tomorrow to actually book the rest.  The most frustrating part was if I tried to change any nights after first putting the dates in - it would highlight a night in OCTOBER!  Not the one I picked. Also - it is showing us as having a contract at Aulani - and we don't!  On the phone with them but it is a 30 minute wait.
> 
> For a company that creates such magic - resorts, parks, movies...  one would think they could actually create a website that works correctly. A few years ago I booked lunch with an imagineer. I am 100% positive I booked it because I was given the choice of 2 locations. Well for some reason the website glitched and I ended with just lunch at Brown Derby.  I didn't notice this for a while and by then it was too late to get it.  This is why I am really not a fan of booking anything online with any Disney website.


I grabbed the 2Br for 12/5-12/11 right at 8am but by 8:03, studio was gone for 12/5....I’ll try again tomorrow to grab what I can and hope to pick up the 2 studio days I don’t have enough points for at the 7 month mark (via waitlist) or better yet - book a 1Br - with my OKW points


----------



## Spridell

KAT4DISNEY said:


> What dates are you going for?  It's typically easier for the 2nd full week than it is for earlier dates.  I guess that could be different this year but hopefully you can get what you need.  And of course - studios 1st!



Looks like this year going to be more difficult than others for 2nd week of Dec.  I see lots of walking going on.

Tomorrow is Jan 6th cant even book yet and ALL 2 beds are already sold out for Dec 6th

I go every year in beginning of Dec, and this year by far the toughest I have seen.  But i was expecting that with what went on last year.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Spridell said:


> Looks like this year going to be more difficult than others for 2nd week of Dec.  I see lots of walking going on.
> 
> Tomorrow is Jan 6th cant even book yet and ALL 2 beds are already sold out for Dec 6th
> 
> I go every year in beginning of Dec, and this year by far the toughest I have seen.  But i was expecting that with what went on last year.



It's also one of those weird Decembers with the first full week starting on the 5th.  That makes it the week I'd have expected to be the difficult one but maybe next week won't be much different.


----------



## Spridell

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It's also one of those weird Decembers with the first full week starting on the 5th.  That makes it the week I'd have expected to be the difficult one but maybe next week won't be much different.




Yeah the first 3 days of that week the points are actually higher than the first FULL week of December.

I think Dec 5-10 going to be VERY HARD to get in all room categories.


----------



## DVC Jen

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm confused by what you wrote though - you do have the 5th-11th booked?  Or waitlisted?




I had - as in past tense - waitlisted it.  Today we cancelled the wait list.  We would need to borrow points for the trip and since we aren't even sure we can go until March. So I just didn't feel good about borrowing points knowing we would have to use them with a good chance we can't.  So if things work out and March comes, we see we can go - I will see if anything is available to book at the 7 month window.  We are losing 9 points this year from our summer vacation that was cancelled.  We had 55 points we were going to lose but was able to rent out 46 of them.  The pain of losing 9 is bad enough.  I don't want to risk losing 75+.  Cancelling the waitlist is not what we wanted to do - but it was the responsible adult thing to do - darnit!  Some days I really hate "adulting".


----------



## DVC Jen

Has anyone tried to call member services today?  I have tried several times but constantly get a busy signal or just dead air.


----------



## Spridell

I have to say, in the 4 years I have been doing this, this is the fastest I have ever seen the first 2 weeks of December book up for ALL room categories.

Pretty much only thing left are Cabins.

I guess this was to be expected though.


----------



## TCRAIG

DVC Jen said:


> Has anyone tried to call member services today?  I have tried several times but constantly get a busy signal or just dead air.


Took me just under an hour today on hold before I talked to MS after trying about 4X - I gave up trying Weds and Thurs as I never got thru at all...


----------



## suse66

I just modified my summer reservation as I am not sure if we will still be required to quarantine for 14 days upon return to Canada. So now we are going August 8th through the 15th with the 8th through the 11th at BWV and the 11th through the 15th at VWL! I can't wait to be back in my happy place!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Spridell said:


> I have to say, in the 4 years I have been doing this, this is the fastest I have ever seen the first 2 weeks of December book up for ALL room categories.
> 
> Pretty much only thing left are Cabins.
> 
> I guess this was to be expected though.


I was surprised!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

suse66 said:


> I just modified my summer reservation as I am not sure if we will still be required to quarantine for 14 days upon return to Canada. So now we are going August 8th through the 15th with the 8th through the 11th at BWV and the 11th through the 15th at VWL! I can't wait to be back in my happy place!


Those are the same resorts we are staying at for our trip too.  Can't wait.


----------



## suse66

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Those are the same resorts we are staying at for our trip too.  Can't wait.


So nice! Have you stayed at BWV before? I have stayed on the Inn side at Boardwalk before but the Villas side will be new to me. I only bought in to DVC in November of 2019 so have not had the pleasure of staying at the VWL yet (I did stay at CCV summer of 2019). It's going to be great! Any advice on BWV?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

suse66 said:


> So nice! Have you stayed at BWV before? I have stayed on the Inn side at Boardwalk before but the Villas side will be new to me. I only bought in to DVC in November of 2019 so have not had the pleasure of staying at the VWL yet (I did stay at CCV summer of 2019). It's going to be great! Any advice on BWV?



One BWV tip - As long as you don't have a stroller or wheelchair using the stairs at BWV can be best.   There's only one set of elevators for the Villas and it is close to the lobby so if your at the end of a wing it can be a long walk to them.  It's not unusual for us to fo the same at other DVCs too but almost always at BWV.


----------



## suse66

KAT4DISNEY said:


> One BWV tip - As long as you don't have a stroller or wheelchair using the stairs at BWV can be best.   There's only one set of elevators for the Villas and it is close to the lobby so if your at the end of a wing it can be a long walk to them.  It's not unusual for us to fo the same at other DVCs too but almost always at BWV.


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## bluecastle

suse66 said:


> Thanks for the tip!


I wish I was better at remembering details! One stay there in 2017. We were very far from the lobby and so I would definitely ask to be close to the lobby. It's a little tricky figuring out the elevators and which direction you go, but we figured it out pretty fast. If you are going to Epcot, go out of the hotel on the boardwalk side and walk. (it's faster than the Friendship boats) If you are going to HS you can either take the Friendship boat on the Boardwalk, or you can walk. Depending on your walking speed it will take 15-20 minutes, I think.The path is close to the villas side of the hotel.  We took the boat because I have mobility issues.  If you are going to AK or MK go out the front entrance in the lobby area and the bus stop is on that side. 
I wish I could give you info on the food choices, but I don't know what is open and what is closed. The Bellevue Lounge is a nice place to hang out and it has coffee and limited breakfast items for sale in the morning, but I don't know if it's open. We had a 2BR and had breakfast and coffee in our room. The coffeemaker is a 12 cupper with basket filters. I set it up every night before going to bed. (we drove that year and I brought my own coffee)
Our villa was 4128/30 and, like I said, it was a long walk. But it was nice and quiet and we were right near the quiet pool. I used the elevator, but there was a stairway close by that led out near the pool. 
Sorry I don't have better pictures! I took a lot of the hotel and the boardwalk, but hardly any of the room. The bedroom picture is the master bedroom and the other photo is the view from our room. 
Have fun researching!! I'm sure there are lots of videos on YouTube.


----------



## suse66

bluecastle said:


> Our villa was 4128/30 and, like I said, it was a long walk. But it was nice and quiet and we were right near the quiet pool. I used the elevator, but there was a stairway close by that led out near the pool.
> Sorry I don't have better pictures! I took a lot of the hotel and the boardwalk, but hardly any of the room. The bedroom picture is the master bedroom and the other photo is the view from our room.
> Have fun researching!! I'm sure there are lots of videos on YouTube.


Thank you so much for all the helpful information! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Corinne

We love BWV! The Epcot resort area has always been our favorite place to stay mainly for the proximity to Epcot and DHS. For me, the only thing almost as magical as walking onto Main Street USA, is the feeling when you walk through the International Gateway. 

You must enjoy at least one cinnamon roll from the BoardWalk Bakery!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

suse66 said:


> So nice! Have you stayed at BWV before? I have stayed on the Inn side at Boardwalk before but the Villas side will be new to me. I only bought in to DVC in November of 2019 so have not had the pleasure of staying at the VWL yet (I did stay at CCV summer of 2019). It's going to be great! Any advice on BWV?


I have never stayed in the BWI side so I can't really comment too much on what would be different but I do think the rooms are different as far as the BWI studio has 2 Queen beds and BWV has a king and a pull out.  Otherwise I think you probably know a good amount of stuff from staying there before as well as the great advice the people on here have given you.  One thing I have to say that I try to do is when we arrive there for the first time I like to enter the building under the BWV sign.  I know this is kind of silly and it seems you are going in the out but for me I want to do it at least that first time.


----------



## jimmytammy

suse66
We own a few points at BWV and per Granny and his insightful knowledge, he guided us towards where to ask for the 1st time.  We prefer the opposite end as far as you can go from the lobby.  I know, I know  but hear me out.  Its a closer walk to HS from this point, though its still a hike, its quicker than waiting for the boat, stopping 2 more stops before HS.  Also, its not far from EPCOT to walk as well.  We learned some little shortcuts in and out of buildings at BW to shorten the walk to Epcot.  Another plus, if you have a car, you are near the little side parking lot.  Just some food for thought


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Did everyone see the news that Disney is ending Magical Express as of Jan 1, 2022?  Wow.

Extra Magic hours are completely toasted too and replaced by 30 minute early entry.  We're west coast and rarely start to get adjusted to the time change until near the end of the trip.  Of course as I'm getting older the early hours come more frequently so I guess that'll be a positive on our trips.  

ME is a big one for us though as our family tends to arrive at different times and definitely used it.    WDW has really changed in size since they first implemented ME.  This is going to be an overwhelming change for the airport, car rentals and other car services although I'd have to believe Mears will just switch buses over to a privately booked option.  The resorts might not be ready with large enough parking lots either.


----------



## bobbiwoz

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Did everyone see the news that Disney is ending Magical Express as of Jan 1, 2022?  Wow.
> 
> Extra Magic hours are completely toasted too and replaced by 30 minute early entry.  We're west coast and rarely start to get adjusted to the time change until near the end of the trip.  Of course as I'm getting older the early hours come more frequently so I guess that'll be a positive on our trips.
> 
> ME is a big one for us though as our family tends to arrive at different times and definitely used it.    WDW has really changed in size since they first implemented ME.  This is going to be an overwhelming change for the airport, car rentals and other car services although I'd have to believe Mears will just switch buses over to a privately booked option.  The resorts might not be ready with large enough parking lots either.


Wow...we did use ME, but we also rented cars for shopping and church.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Did everyone see the news that Disney is ending Magical Express as of Jan 1, 2022?  Wow.
> 
> Extra Magic hours are completely toasted too and replaced by 30 minute early entry.  We're west coast and rarely start to get adjusted to the time change until near the end of the trip.  Of course as I'm getting older the early hours come more frequently so I guess that'll be a positive on our trips.
> 
> ME is a big one for us though as our family tends to arrive at different times and definitely used it.    WDW has really changed in size since they first implemented ME.  This is going to be an overwhelming change for the airport, car rentals and other car services although I'd have to believe Mears will just switch buses over to a privately booked option.  The resorts might not be ready with large enough parking lots either.


I'm very saddened by this announcement. I know the service has dropped in quality over the years and it's become a decision on whether we want to wait forever on a bus as we return to the airport or just have our own car or take a car. Still, to date, I've been using ME more than any other option. I simply hoped they'd address and fix the timing issues.

Since Mears is currently running the buses and Disney's participation in the project is simply to book and pay for the service, as well as rent that large space in MCO (or maybe Mears is paying that too?) There is an excellent chance this will continue but as a third party booking. We may loose the Disney-centric bus wraps everyone loves.

My concern is I've been on Mears transportation without that Disney affiliation, and I felt like I was traveling in a third world country: no A/C, 12 people packed into a tiny van. It was bad. It was also 1990, so I doubt they'd ever be that bad again.

This also means car rental prices will most likely be on the rise in 2022. They're already super expensive.


----------



## twinklebug

I booked my March airfare to/from MCO. Knock on wood this one sticks.
Starting to think I should put a couple of cameras up in the house and pay for year round internet service.
Anyone have a nest cam?


----------



## TCRAIG

I think this STINKS and we don’t even use MDE as we are close enough to drive


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Very disappointed in them ending ME.  For me it was the first "Disney ride" of my trip.  It was like being at Disney before being on Disney property. I looked forward to skipping the baggage carousel and going downstairs and getting in the line down there.  It felt special.  Then being on a bus filled with other people who were just as excited as you about where you are going and being able to share that experience with them.  And of course the cartoons.  I didn't even mind having to stop at other resorts first because it was fun to see the other people be able to get off the bus at their resort.  Then you get to see your resort and pull up in front of it and get out and it's magic.  There you are.  You are at Disney.  You are home.  For me driving or taking another type of transportation just isn't as charming and magical.  I am making myself weepy lol.


----------



## twinklebug

deleted - the info I was reading and sharing here was wrong


----------



## sleepydog25

I've only used ME a couple of times, but I hate that part of Disney is going away. I know for many it was the first "Disney" experience upon landing. I will say, however, that the advent of the train service is likely what Disney is banking on as 2022 approaches. As for ending EMH--it simply stinks. Being on site is getting less and less advantageous, and here's yet another reason not to buy park tickets, rather enjoy a resort only stay. I've heard others advance this theory, but I fully believe Disney is setting up a pay-as-you-go EMH system, so that if you're willing to shell out another $100-$200 per person, you can do a version of the EMH system. I predict it will happen in 2022 as long as the pandemic is under control.


----------



## Corinne

Yep, read about ME earlier today. We have been using it since it’s inception. While I am known to refer to it as the NOTSO (as in not so magical nor express), it was a nice perk, and one less thing to worry about since we typically do not rent cars. That said, if we decide to move forward with our plan to purchase in Sarasota we will likely change how we “do” Disney. At any rate, I am disappointed, another end to an era, and I guess we will have to see what happens with the train.


----------



## jimmytammy

I remember our 1st trip in 99 catching a limo to the resort, ME was just a wish at the time.  FF to the future, ME comes along, and it was exciting.  FF to now, bummer.  We have used ME maybe 5-6 times, and were very much looking forward to continuing to use it in the future as we were beginning flying more often.  My how times, politics, pandemics, etc. have changed the course of history.  I will not share my political nor pandemic views here, not the place for it, this is our happy place on the net and I wish to keep it that way.  But I will say, Disney, like most companies and people in general seem to be using the current climate to opt out of an uncertain future and create their own utopia, not for the good of others, but the good of themselves.  I so wish, hope for, long for, the WDW of the past.  Please Disney, wake up before its too late.  Its the people, not the money, that make the difference.  Your CMs and your fans, they make the difference.


----------



## Spridell

If anyone is interested, "SOME" dates have opened up the first 2 weeks of December


----------



## bluecastle

I remember how upset I was when they added resort parking fees. I even got a phone call from management. I was outraged that those of us who drove to Disney were being singled out for this extra fee. And then we started flying because driving so many hours really took its toll on my back. And now, this discontinuation of ME. I am trying not to get too upset, especially since there are far more important things to be upset about right now. (I tried everything I could think of today to get moved up in the vaccination schedule, but no go. VA, unlike some other states, is doing 75 years and older now, together with numerous other groups, and those of us over 65 have to wait until this huge group is finished) Anyhow, we will figure out transportation when our Feb. 2022 trip gets closer.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Did everyone see the news that Disney is ending Magical Express as of Jan 1, 2022?  Wow.
> 
> Extra Magic hours are completely toasted too and replaced by 30 minute early entry.  We're west coast and rarely start to get adjusted to the time change until near the end of the trip.  Of course as I'm getting older the early hours come more frequently so I guess that'll be a positive on our trips.
> 
> ME is a big one for us though as our family tends to arrive at different times and definitely used it.    WDW has really changed in size since they first implemented ME.  This is going to be an overwhelming change for the airport, car rentals and other car services although I'd have to believe Mears will just switch buses over to a privately booked option.  The resorts might not be ready with large enough parking lots either.



It's a shame to see ME going away.  I remember our first trip to WDW in 1998 and using the Mears shuttle service...it was not a great experience.  We have been using ME for all our trips the past several years, and we will miss the convenience of checking bags at our airport and then seeing them next in our villa. 

I can't say that I'm surprised by the announcement.  I've often wondered if the cost of running free ME for guests was worth it to Disney.  I think this is an opportunity for them to monetize this service, and if they develop an "authorized" third party like Mears they can take their cut of whatever fee is charged.  They have all the programming in place to still handle ME requests for the third party so it would be pretty much a win-win for Disney....reduced costs plus a potential income stream.

While many (including Mrs. Granny) will see this as Disney taking away a perk, I guess I don't see it that way as much.  Probably because I remember that it hasn't always been around.  But we will miss the convenience of it. 

As for EMH, I guess that isn't a surprise either.  Just another cost cut since crowds are so much smaller, and on-site resort bookings have to be down.   So they have been getting less return for their costs of extending the park hours. 

It does seem like the two announcements in tandem might act to reduce the benefits of staying on-site.  It may be that Disney isn't as worried about capturing every last tourist dollar as they have in the past.


----------



## suse66

jimmytammy said:


> suse66
> We own a few points at BWV and per Granny and his insightful knowledge, he guided us towards where to ask for the 1st time.  We prefer the opposite end as far as you can go from the lobby.  I know, I know  but hear me out.  Its a closer walk to HS from this point, though its still a hike, its quicker than waiting for the boat, stopping 2 more stops before HS.  Also, its not far from EPCOT to walk as well.  We learned some little shortcuts in and out of buildings at BW to shorten the walk to Epcot.  Another plus, if you have a car, you are near the little side parking lot.  Just some food for thought


Thanks for the great advice! 


Disney loving Iowan said:


> Very disappointed in them ending ME.  For me it was the first "Disney ride" of my trip.  It was like being at Disney before being on Disney property. I looked forward to skipping the baggage carousel and going downstairs and getting in the line down there.  It felt special.  Then being on a bus filled with other people who were just as excited as you about where you are going and being able to share that experience with them.  And of course the cartoons.  I didn't even mind having to stop at other resorts first because it was fun to see the other people be able to get off the bus at their resort.  Then you get to see your resort and pull up in front of it and get out and it's magic.  There you are.  You are at Disney.  You are home.  For me driving or taking another type of transportation just isn't as charming and magical.  I am making myself weepy lol.


You pretty much summed up exactly how I feel.


jimmytammy said:


> Please Disney, wake up before its too late. Its the people, not the money, that make the difference. Your CMs and your fans, they make the difference.


Perfectly said!


----------



## DVC Jen

twinklebug said:


> .
> Anyone have a nest cam?



We have two. One by our front door and another that looks onto our driveway and backyard.


----------



## twinklebug

DVC Jen said:


> We have two. One by our front door and another that looks onto our driveway and backyard.


Cool. How do you like them?
Since I'd be putting them on a seasonally occupied house, I'm concerned about them disconnecting from the wifi and not reconnecting without help.


----------



## rkstocke5609

I am also sad about no more Magical Express.  We have used it exclusively and have never rented a car.  Really don’t like the idea of having to go fetch my luggage.  But, I’m not surprised.  It’ll just be another expense to add to a trip...   I guess it’ll be just like going to VGC from now on - who says Florida can’t be like California?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rkstocke5609 said:


> I am also sad about no more Magical Express.  We have used it exclusively and have never rented a car.  Really don’t like the idea of having to go fetch my luggage.  But, I’m not surprised.  It’ll just be another expense to add to a trip...  * I guess it’ll be just like going to VGC from now on* - who says Florida can’t be like California?



And now DL eliminated AP's.  Just this past week I was trying to guess when our extension would go to and to try and do some planning for a trip down to DL.  It's just a bad Disney Theme Park week.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> And now DL eliminated AP's.  Just this past week I was trying to guess when our extension would go to and to try and do some planning for a trip down to DL.  It's just a bad Disney Theme Park week.


What?! No. No. No. Disney is shooting themselves in the foot if they do away with their most loyal consumers.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> What?! No. No. No. Disney is shooting themselves in the foot if they do away with their most loyal consumers.



I have to believe they're going to eventually bring back something similar but then again often times things go away and never come back.


----------



## DVC Jen

twinklebug said:


> Cool. How do you like them?
> Since I'd be putting them on a seasonally occupied house, I'm concerned about them disconnecting from the wifi and not reconnecting without help.



We like them a lot. We may have had an issue once with them not reconnecting.  It was a while ago.  I honestly can't remember if I called my husband at work and told him it wasn't reconnecting and he did something - or if it did eventually reconnect on its own.  They have been very reliable.  It's nice when we go on vacation and have someone watching the house.  We give them (someone we know) full access to our pool.  I can always keep an eye on what is going on to make sure they are following our "rules."      No one is allowed to have a wild party unless I am there to enjoy it as well.


----------



## DVC Jen

My vacation issue/s saga continues.  I jumped on the park ticket deal they are offering right now.  Bought (4) 9 day park hoppers for this summer - with the 2 extra days for a total of 11 park days.  I just went to make our park reservations for each day. When I tried to make the reservation for our 10th day I was greeted with a big ole pop up window screaming NOPE at me (actually it said I had Disney Park Pass Limit Reached). So I guess I am back on the phone tomorrow to see what is going on.      This trip better be AMAZ-ING with all the issues I have had booking it.


----------



## jimmytammy

DL announcing the end of AP's is making for a sad time.  I know, 3rd world problems, but I feel we as fans need to be reassured by our favorite Mouse that all will be alright in this crazy world we are living in right now. I sure hope they come up with something new to address their loyal followers.  

On another note, just asking, how many of you folks have cut ties with social media like FB, Twitter, etc.?  As much as I like keeping up with my FB friends, all the negativity is driving me downward.  And trying to decipher reality vs. non truths is useless now.  I, to a certain degree, could keep up with whats going on in the world via FB, but just like media on TV, it all seems bogus.  Not trying to start anything, just wondering.


----------



## Corinne

Hi Jimmy,

I actually dropped off FB several years ago, but I do still like IG, if it starts to get too much like FB, which probably will happen, since MZ also owns it  I won’t have an issue dropping of that either.


----------



## TCRAIG

I’ve never been on FB or IG or been involved any social media (other than DISboards of course)...it’s just never been my thing


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> DL announcing the end of AP's is making for a sad time.  I know, 3rd world problems, but I feel we as fans need to be reassured by our favorite Mouse that all will be alright in this crazy world we are living in right now. I sure hope they come up with something new to address their loyal followers.
> 
> On another note, just asking, how many of you folks have cut ties with social media like FB, Twitter, etc.?  As much as I like keeping up with my FB friends, all the negativity is driving me downward.  And trying to decipher reality vs. non truths is useless now.  I, to a certain degree, could keep up with whats going on in the world via FB, but just like media on TV, it all seems bogus.  Not trying to start anything, just wondering.



I just mostly ignore it.  And it seems like if you keep ignoring it on facebook a lot of things stop showing up on your feed.  I imagine if you click even once you're back in the circle.  Twitter I only go to if I get a notification that family or friends posted something and I don't post there myself.


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> DL announcing the end of AP's is making for a sad time.  I know, 3rd world problems, but I feel we as fans need to be reassured by our favorite Mouse that all will be alright in this crazy world we are living in right now. I sure hope they come up with something new to address their loyal followers.
> 
> On another note, just asking, how many of you folks have cut ties with social media like FB, Twitter, etc.?  As much as I like keeping up with my FB friends, all the negativity is driving me downward.  And trying to decipher reality vs. non truths is useless now.  I, to a certain degree, could keep up with whats going on in the world via FB, but just like media on TV, it all seems bogus.  Not trying to start anything, just wondering.



I scroll a lot.  Plus I have joined so many sewing and crafting groups that they have taken over my feed and they are a lot more interesting than politics.


----------



## DVC Jen

After being on hold with Disney (first DVC then a ticket specialist) for 3 hours   it is all sorted.  I didn't get what I wanted - 11 days - but Disney sprinkled me with some pixie dust and sweetened the deal a bit for us.  We got 10 nights which is OK.  The pixie dust lessened  the sting a bit.  So our day at POR is our arrival day.  We are usually pretty exhausted from the drive and never go to the parks that day.  The next we check into BRV and that will be a non park day.  Probably hang out at Disney Springs.  Our youngest hasn't seen it since it was redone.  Maybe play some mini golf (is it open?) and just chill so we are bright, rested  and ready for the MK the next day.


----------



## rkstocke5609

jimmytammy said:


> DL announcing the end of AP's is making for a sad time.  I know, 3rd world problems, but I feel we as fans need to be reassured by our favorite Mouse that all will be alright in this crazy world we are living in right now. I sure hope they come up with something new to address their loyal followers.
> 
> On another note, just asking, how many of you folks have cut ties with social media like FB, Twitter, etc.?  As much as I like keeping up with my FB friends, all the negativity is driving me downward.  And trying to decipher reality vs. non truths is useless now.  I, to a certain degree, could keep up with whats going on in the world via FB, but just like media on TV, it all seems bogus.  Not trying to start anything, just wondering.



So, my only friend on Facebook is The Timeshare Store - this goes back to when I was looking for a DVC contract to purchase and by making them my friend I got the newest listings quicker.  I joined Twitter last March during the pandemic - followed a few for information, like one local news guy that I trust (rare, right?) .  Anyways, I mostly find all the social media to be a cesspool of opinion and anger, so I’ll keep an account but only for necessities.


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> DL announcing the end of AP's is making for a sad time.  I know, 3rd world problems, but I feel we as fans need to be reassured by our favorite Mouse that all will be alright in this crazy world we are living in right now. I sure hope they come up with something new to address their loyal followers.
> 
> On another note, just asking, how many of you folks have cut ties with social media like FB, Twitter, etc.?  As much as I like keeping up with my FB friends, all the negativity is driving me downward.  And trying to decipher reality vs. non truths is useless now.  I, to a certain degree, could keep up with whats going on in the world via FB, but just like media on TV, it all seems bogus.  Not trying to start anything, just wondering.


It shocked me at first too and I worried for WDW's AP program as I need to renew mine soon.
I have faith that DL APs will come back in some form. For now, with the parks closed for so long, and the inevitable run on the parks when they open it makes no sense to have AP holders demanding access: no one else will be able to get in.

I don't use social media that much and weeded what I do see down to only what my interests are. No news, I know how to research that on my own and prefer outlets known for bipartisan views. It keeps it simple and without stress.

I've found humphry's wilderness lodge page on fb to be a fun follow. I love to see pics from trips.


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks everyone for the ideas and insight where social media is concerned.  As Tammy says, you set down and you get sucked into FB

I have my friends that I like too stay connected to, which is my main reason for being on there. But even then, the political jargon starts filtering through them, and wham!!  Im stuck.  I try very hard not to comment, either way.  Maybe my mistake is hitting Like when Im really just acknowledging something they wrote or shared.  If I do decide to be back on FB, I will refrain from doing that and see what happens. 

Like a few of you have said, I join a lot of the things that interest me, Disney related mostly.  Some music, etc.  I post occasionally Dr. David Jeremiahs Turning Point daily devotions just to share the Good Word with others.  And I tend to never get negative feedback from that.  But I shall refrain from that as well just to keep away.

I really do appreciate your honest and sincere words shared on how you deal with it all.  Its easy to say just turn it off, but hard to walk away from the friends you know and re-connected with.  But its time. 

So, unfortunately for y'all, you will probably be seeing even more of me around here
In all seriousness though, I really do appreciate you folks being who you are, knowing our kindred spirits connect via the Lodge.  Its a safe haven, and I am glad its remained that way.  You folks, each and every one of you, are special to me.  I really mean that. And I hope I never take that for granted!


----------



## suse66

Popping on to say I booked a Christmas trip this morning and will be home sweet home at VWL from December 18th to the 22nd!!!


----------



## DVC Jen

@jimmytammy  I sent you a message/conversation about adding our trip.  Not sure if I did it right. Did you get it?  (not rushing you if you did get it - just not sure I actually sent it  )


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> So, unfortunately for y'all, *you will probably be seeing even more of me around here*



Oh no.  The horrors.  



Sounds just fine to me Jimmy!


----------



## Starwind

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks everyone for the ideas and insight where social media is concerned.  As Tammy says, you set down and you get sucked into FB
> 
> I have my friends that I like too stay connected to, which is my main reason for being on there. But even then, the political jargon starts filtering through them, and wham!!  Im stuck.  I try very hard not to comment, either way.  Maybe my mistake is hitting Like when Im really just acknowledging something they wrote or shared.  If I do decide to be back on FB, I will refrain from doing that and see what happens.
> 
> Like a few of you have said, I join a lot of the things that interest me, Disney related mostly.  Some music, etc.  I post occasionally Dr. David Jeremiahs Turning Point daily devotions just to share the Good Word with others.  And I tend to never get negative feedback from that.  But I shall refrain from that as well just to keep away.
> 
> I really do appreciate your honest and sincere words shared on how you deal with it all.  Its easy to say just turn it off, but hard to walk away from the friends you know and re-connected with.  But its time.
> 
> So, unfortunately for y'all, you will probably be seeing even more of me around here
> In all seriousness though, I really do appreciate you folks being who you are, knowing our kindred spirits connect via the Lodge.  Its a safe haven, and I am glad its remained that way.  You folks, each and every one of you, are special to me.  I really mean that. And I hope I never take that for granted!



My policy for dealing with FB [and where appropriate other social media and interactive online discussions], in case parts of it helps you and others.

I do not view FB as a way to grow my social network. I view it as a way to keep in touch with trusted friends and family who are scattered across the planet and FB is an easy and in some cases the only way to keep in touch with them.

My only "friends" are people I actually know/knew in "real life". Which for me means from high school, university, and family. I have my privacy settings set so you have to be a friend of an existing friend to be able to send me a friend request, and you can't search for me. I have accepted only two such requests and ignored a handful of others -- I am highly selective of who I decide to actually accept and each one is an intentional decision that I want to share my personal life with at this point in my life. I have 17 FB friends. 

I can unfriend or block people if needed. I have not done this yet, but a couple of my close FB friends have had to do so in recent months with now-former friends of theirs. One unfriended a family member who adopted extremist political views.

FB has a feature that allows you to choose *hide all posts by someone for 30 days*. If you receive notifications for them you will still see that they posted something, but the post itself will NOT show in your Timeline. I have done this to one of my extended family members for the last 6 months or so. My next step will be to unfriend them but I am not quite there yet mentally, so for now the hide for 30 days at a time works. I do not engage/communicate with them in any other way, so it works ok for now. 

The organizations I "Like" are businesses that sell products I am interested in or organizations/blogs of topics I am interested in, which are predominantly Disney or food allergy related. Fortunately they do not get into political or religious discussions so I have not run into those issues. 

I have joined a VERY small number of private groups [all Disney related!!] and was very very selective in which ones. Most I read but do not post to or acknowledge posts in. To be honest, it took me a long time - years - to even be comfortable joining a private FB group, but in the end I am glad I did as one in particular I have learned so much from and it is such a helpful community to be part of; it is one of the few I participate in.

Finally, I do not "like" or comment on any PUBLIC posts. In the private groups I belong to that I actually post to or acknowledge posts in, I am very careful in what I say, treating it as if it is semi-public. For friends' posts that are shared with friends only I am a little freeer, but still careful in what I reply. While I may 'like" something to acknowledge it, I won't if I don't also agree with it; and there are also the care and sad and other icons to show other means of support for a poster. But I tend not to just like to acknowledge a post, even on friends' friends-only feeds; I tend to reseve the acknowledging for something of importance or when something moves me or when I feel there is a need to show support. Remember that I am reserving it only for friends' [those 17!] feeds and the few private groups. Default is "read and move on". 

My privacy settings in FB are set to basically paranoid mode. My public profile is as non-existent as possible. I make no public posts; all posts are friends only. Pretty much everything that can be set to "me only" is and everything that is set to "friends" or "friends of friends" is very deliberately set that that specific setting. I review my privacy and security settings regularly.

[you may ask why I post here... well, that is because I do it as Starwind not under my real name... I have been posting online as Starwind for decades now, since before the world wide web existed, so have a different relationship with this identity and the online world]

I apply a similar principle here in this group. I read every post, but I don't like every post, and don't reply to every post. Part of that is a time thing. But a bigger part is being selective in what I acknowledge with a "like" and reply to. It doesn't mean something else isn't worthy of it, it is just a reflection of what in the moment moves me to acknowledge/reply. Most things don't because the default is "read and move on". 

This little group is a wonderful community. There is very much a sense of community and family. There is a diversity of conversation, not all of it about VWL, but it always comes back around to our beloved WL. Pretty much every time I read this group I am reminded of that feeling of "home" I get when I walk i those huge front doors, that feeling that makes me cry every single time we arrive for our stay. I don't know how to really describe that feeling of home to others, but I know my fellow Groupies know what it feels like. Though we've stayed at several resorts, we only feel it at WL. We so wish we could visit more often than every couple years.

Hope this helps.

SW


----------



## jimmytammy

DVC Jen said:


> @jimmytammy  I sent you a message/conversation about adding our trip.  Not sure if I did it right. Did you get it?  (not rushing you if you did get it - just not sure I actually sent it  )


Hey Jen!
I haven't received anything yet.  Actually, if you send it to sleepydog25, he is the official keeper of the trips page now.


----------



## jimmytammy

Starwind
Thank you for your insight.  Though I have maybe 100 "friends" on FB, most are folks I went to HS with, or met along life journey and family.  The list scales way back to true friends, those who you can confide in and not worry that your conversation will be shared.  I belong to a lot of Disney sites, several History(though in todays environment, I found it getting political and deleted several), couple of Andy Griffith show fan sites, etc.  
Last night, I deactivated my acct., in hopes days to come will improve, but I only foresee it getting worse.  Optimistically pessimistic about FB


----------



## Granny

I  have a FaceBook account, but honestly I rarely log onto it.  For me it is similar to YouTube...I go to the both sites wanting to check on something and seem to get drawn down the rabbit hole so easily.  So when I do go on FB now, I try to check on my friends and stay away from all the shiny distractions.  

We have booked a couple of 4th quarter trips to WDW.  Hopefully by then our world will be something close to the new normal, and restrictions will be gone.  If the residual effects of the pandemic are still around and safeguards are in place (masks, social distancing, etc) then we probably won't go.  

On the bright side, we had a surplus of points after skipping last year and were able to rent them all out through David's in about 48 hours.  That pretty much paid our dues for 2021!

I very much appreciate the people who frequent this thread.  Even though I haven't been posting all that much lately, I always enjoy "coming home" to this thread and to you all.  Hopefully our world will get back on its axis and start spinning again.


----------



## sleepydog25

Don't look now, Groupies, but we're closing in on 1,000 pages of this latest edition of our thread! That number and our longevity speaks to our closeness as an extended family--thanks to each of you for making this thread a place where we come and feel at "home." I've long said it, and I believe it: this is the friendliest, most genuine group on the DIS. Period. 

In other "news," this was my view this morning: 

And my view going home this evening


Peace out!


----------



## TCRAIG

Love the views, Sleepy!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Don't look now, Groupies, but we're closing in on 1,000 pages of this latest edition of our thread! That number and our longevity speaks to our closeness as an extended family--thanks to each of you for making this thread a place where we come and feel at "home." I've long said it, and I believe it: this is the friendliest, most genuine group on the DIS. Period.
> 
> In other "news," this was my view this morning: View attachment 551093
> 
> And my view going home this evening
> View attachment 551094
> 
> Peace out!



Not bad Sleepy.  Not bad at all.  

The pictures brought back a memory of being in a college computer course.  We were required to write a program to calculate lowest airfare from start to destination.  At that time I decided I was going to live in a place that people wanted to go visit.  (unlike where I was at that time - Moorhead MN!  lol)  2 years later I was living in Lake Tahoe.   I'd say Hilton Head would have fit that criteria just fine too.


----------



## Lakegirl

I’m on hold with DVC to renew our annual passes.  I really want to go on vacation.  It’s only been a month since we were there but it feels like so long ago.


----------



## Granny

Lakegirl said:


> I really want to go on vacation.  It’s only been a month since we were there but it feels like so long ago.



*Lakey.*..we definitely know what you mean! 

Which made me want to ask everyone who wants to respond...

*When was your last trip to WDW?  When you go on your next trip, how long will it have been?*

We already know what @Lakegirl will say.   

Our last trip was October, 2019.  And we aren't scheduled to go until this October.  So fully two years between trips (assuming we go this October)!  

Wow, way too long!


----------



## twinklebug

My last trip was also to have been October of '19, but I squeezed in a 4 day trip down in December of '19 specifically to catch up with my son and daughter in law who were staying as part of their wedding gift. My youngest son was also there as he had missed the october trip. All in all I was very happy with 2019.

Like many others I canceled our 2020 trip.
Our next family trip will be September/October of 2021. So it will be nearly 2 years. I have AKV booked and will hopefully be utilizing a rebuilt home for the overflow family who may wish to attend the 50th anniversary of WDW.

I'm so hoping we get fireworks and longer hours back, but if we don't I'll still enjoy being with my kids.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

New Years 2020 was the last trip to WDW and late Feb to DL.  We cancelled (or rather had cancelled) our April 2020 trip as well as others later in the year.  I was silly and booked DL for early April but will cancel/be cancelled.  Still holding a July there though but will probably just give up until WDW later in the year.  It's already the longest break I have had in many, many years.


----------



## Corinne

Oh. My.Gosh. Granny, I conferred with Dana, and then I confirmed by scrolling through my calendar....our last trip was December 2019.

We have over 400 points for our 2020 UY and no plans.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Our last trip to WDW was at the beginning of February 2020.  We were very lucky in that regard.

Today I received my first vaccine, Tom gets his first tomorrow. We have a March UY, and we do have a trip planned the last week in February.  If we cannot get the second vaccine before then, then the trip will be cancelled and our next trip is in May.  Whatever points we have wrapped in that February reservation, we will offer to our FL friends.


----------



## TCRAIG

Last trip was December 2020 - Split between BWV and WLV, next trip is June at BC...we were going May 2021 but moved to June so we could bring my sister and her husband, their son, his wife and their girls...then hopefully October with our daughter and her husband and our 2 little Grand Girls and then again December 2021 with one of my brothers, his wife and son...


----------



## twokats

Our last trip was December of '17 since our cruise last year got cancelled and we did not go to the world in addition to our cruise.  
Kati and I are so trying to figure out a time we could go this year!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> *When was your last trip to WDW? When you go on your next trip, how long will it have been?*


Dec 2019 was our last trip, our plan is to go back Feb 28 this year so that would be 1 yr and 2 mos
We had plans to go back in Mar last year but we all know what happened


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> *Lakey.*..we definitely know what you mean!
> 
> Which made me want to ask everyone who wants to respond...
> 
> *When was your last trip to WDW?  When you go on your next trip, how long will it have been?*
> 
> We already know what @Lakegirl will say.
> 
> Our last trip was October, 2019.  And we aren't scheduled to go until this October.  So fully two years between trips (assuming we go this October)!
> 
> Wow, way too long!


I may win lol.  Our last trip was January of 2014!  So when we go in April it will be over 7 years!  Yikes.  It's been a painful 7 years of not being able to go.  We used to go at least every 2 years.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> *Lakey.*..we definitely know what you mean!
> 
> Which made me want to ask everyone who wants to respond...
> 
> *When was your last trip to WDW?  When you go on your next trip, how long will it have been?*
> 
> We already know what @Lakegirl will say.
> 
> Our last trip was October, 2019.  And we aren't scheduled to go until this October.  So fully two years between trips (assuming we go this October)!
> 
> Wow, way too long!


Last trip: 2-4 Dec 2020
Next trip: 17-20 Mar 2021
Between: 103 days


----------



## DVC Jen

jimmytammy said:


> Hey Jen!
> I haven't received anything yet.  Actually, if you send it to sleepydog25, he is the official keeper of the trips page now.



Got it -  thank you.


----------



## DVC Jen

Our last trip was June 2019.  Our next trip is June/July 2021 - so two long years.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Our last trip was November 2018, I just now booked a 1BR @ VWL for December 18-25 2021.  So, that will make it 3 years.  One cancelled trip to VGC and two cancelled trips to VWL later I can honestly say I’ll be there.  Come pandemic, hurricane, or asteroids raining down the only way I’m not there is if I am in the hospital or 6’ under.


----------



## Granny

DisneyworldVacationer said:


> Just stayed at the Villas at Wilderness Lodge (*whispers* Boulder Ridge) and absolutely fell in love. Truly transported me to another world. So much beauty there. 4th floor, facing the lake, with the surrounding trees was surreal. I can’t wait to go back!



*DW Vacay*....thanks for stopping by to share your impressions of our favorite place at WDW.  And whispering Boulder Ridge gets you Bonus Groupie Points!   The part about "truly transported me to another world" is really what sets this resort apart.  We can all certainly appreciate that sentiment, and we're glad you had a truly magical stay.  Feel free to drop by anytime!


----------



## rkstocke5609

Sharing a bit more music, there’s just something about these guys...enjoy.








I’d like to see them live at Disney Springs, buts that’s just wishful thinking - some of their stuff is a bit too adult.


----------



## sleepydog25

DisneyworldVacationer said:


> Just stayed at the Villas at Wilderness Lodge (*whispers* Boulder Ridge) and absolutely fell in love. Truly transported me to another world. So much beauty there. 4th floor, facing the lake, with the surrounding trees was surreal. I can’t wait to go back!


 HOME! Yes, there is just something very special about our beloved Lodge that gets in your blood. As *Granny* says, going with VWL (as opposed to that other name) gets you bonus points, though it is by no means a_ faux pas _to say BRV. . .we just love our Villas at the Wilderness Lodge. We hope you'll stop by often and continue to share your stories.


----------



## BaymaxForever

Hi all! Been trying to find out which studio(s) at BRV does not have a balcony. I can’t really find the room number online and would like to avoid that room since we will have 5 in our room. Figured I might turn to you knowledgeable folks. 
Any Ideas? TIA!


----------



## Granny

BaymaxForever said:


> Hi all! Been trying to find out which studio(s) at BRV does not have a balcony. I can’t really find the room number online and would like to avoid that room since we will have 5 in our room. Figured I might turn to you knowledgeable folks.
> Any Ideas? TIA!



I believe the only villa at VWL (or BRV, if you insist) without a balcony is the studio #4533.  

I don't know how to put in a request that would avoid being assigned that room other than asking for a lower floor, or an even number room (those rooms all face the woods/bus stop area).

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## twinklebug

BaymaxForever said:


> Hi all! Been trying to find out which studio(s) at BRV does not have a balcony. I can’t really find the room number online and would like to avoid that room since we will have 5 in our room. Figured I might turn to you knowledgeable folks.
> Any Ideas? TIA!



Four or more in a studio gets tight and you need that balcony to step out on. I've been fortunate never to be stuck in that no-balcony room.
Even better, ask for a studio on the first floor. With so many in the room, it makes for an easy walk to get to the lobby & the Carolwood Pacific room and all those comfy chairs just to find peace to think, and with a patio we've had bunnies and deer right outside our door.


----------



## BaymaxForever

Granny said:


> I believe the only villa at VWL (or BRV, if you insist) without a balcony is the studio #4533.
> 
> I don't know how to put in a request that would avoid being assigned that room other than asking for a lower floor, or an even number room (those rooms all face the woods/bus stop area).
> 
> Enjoy your trip!





twinklebug said:


> I've had 4 in a studio, it gets tight and you need that balcony to step out on. I've been fortunate never to be stuck in that no-balcony room.
> Even better, ask for a studio on the first floor. With so many in the room, it makes for an easy walk to get to the lobby & the Carolwood Pacific room and all those comfy chairs just to find peace to think, and with a patio we've had bunnies and deer right outside our door.



Thanks so much for your suggestions. Just have to wait until September!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Should have been on a plane right now headed to Orlando.    It's gonna be a tough week thinking about all the the should have beens.  Just glad I still have the trip to look forward to at least.


----------



## bluecastle

My daughter and I started planning our 2/2022 trip today, making shared files like Dining, Ride/Attraction priorities for my granddaughter, and AKL/Kidani info. And one of my daughter's main requests? That we eat at the WL so that we make sure of a visit there. This is going to be a resort-centric trip with a few park visits focused on what we think my granddaughter will enjoy. I hope we get to stay at Kidani, non-DVC, or that 2 rooms at the AKL will  even be bookable! My order of resort preferences for this trip: Kidani 2 BR, AKL 1 BR plus Studio; 2 rooms AKL; and if we can't book any of them, we will try for our beloved lodge.  I just really want her to see the animals and for us to relax in a totally new to us resort. 
Daydreaming, for now.


----------



## jimmytammy

Groupie meet 09
Below is the very 1st groupie meet we attended.  It may very well be the first groupie meet ever.  As you can see, its in the former Iron Spike Room, now known as the Carolewood Pacific Room in the lobby area of VWL.



Below is a gift that DiznyDi made for each of our families that to this day we still cherish as it is displayed in our kitchen 

The cake was shared by Horselover and her DH in celebration of their Anniversary

From L to R: TammyNC, jimmytammy, Larry(Horselovers DH), Horselover(Julie), DiznyDI(Diane) and DiznyDad(Rich).  I think our DD took the photo.  If you see kids in the top photo, that's Casey(CaptainD) our DS, and Kristian, our DD


----------



## jimmytammy

We were cleaning out a room yesterday to get ready to renovate and ran across pictures from a 09 trip and lo and behold, we found our good friend Ranger Stan. He was just before retiring at this time and we felt this may be our last time seeing him, so we spent some teary eyed moments with him.  Fortunately, he continued to come back to visit the Lodge and even showed up at some of our groupie meets with his DW.


----------



## Granny

*Jimmy.*..thanks for posting the pictures.  Hard to believe they were taken 12 years ago!  It makes me look forward to future Groupie meets with so many of the good people who have frequented this thread over the past many years. 

In fact, I just realized the this year we can celebrate the *15th Anniversary* of the VWL Groupies thread!  Holy smokes!  Can you all believe that our thread has been around for so long?  I know that not everyone has been here that entire time, but it is a strong testament to the attraction of our beloved Lodge and VWL.  So many amazing memories!


----------



## Granny

*Jimmy*, your Groupie meet picture got me thinking of when we first attended a Groupie meet.  That would be 2010, the following year that your first meet happened.  Here's a picture from that meet, in front of the Iron Spike room fireplace.





And of course Jimmy, Tammy & company were part of this one as well.  I daresay that JT has been at more of these than anyone.   

Funny that you should mention finding the picture when cleaning out a room.  We are doing the same with a room in our basement and yesterday I came across the WL music CDs that you sent to me all those years ago.  Since I don't listen to CDs very much with the advent of streaming music, I had put them aside a few years ago.  It was great to get them out and I have been listening to them the past couple of days.  It is impossible to listen to Aaron Copland and not think of our beloved Lodge!  So many amazing memories, and Groupies have been part of them for so many years.

Thanks to all of you who I have been blessed to meet, and I look forward to meeting more of you in the future!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Love the pictures of the past meets.  So glad I was able to be part of one of them in the past.  It has me thinking of a couple of past members that I haven't seen on here in a while.  Muushka and Eliza.  I hope they are both doing well.


----------



## bobbiwoz

December 2016!
TOTW Lounge

I miss you all, and look forward to future meets!


----------



## suse66

Granny said:


> *When was your last trip to WDW? When you go on your next trip, how long will it have been?*


My last trip was December 2019.....a very quick 3 nighter to take in all the Christmas festivities. I have a trip planned for August to celebrate my oldest son's 21st birthday. Then my DH and I are planning a Christmas trip from the 18-22 of December. We are Canadian though and unsure of what will happen with border closures, quarantine requirements etc. IF we get to travel in August it will have been 1 year and 8 months. If we don't get to travel until December it will have been 2 years. I am cautiously optimistic but am not sure if any 2021 travel will be possible. We will see. We may end up totally splashing out for March Break 2022!


----------



## Granny

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Love the pictures of the past meets.  So glad I was able to be part of one of them in the past.  It has me thinking of a couple of past members that I haven't seen on here in a while.  Muushka and Eliza.  I hope they are both doing well.



*DLI*...wow, that's eerie!  I was just thinking today when I posted my first Groupie meet how much I wish Muushka, Mia (Maria) and Eliza were still hanging out here.  Muushka has made a few appearances in the past few years, but Eliza moved on completely.   Mia is, well, MIA.  

For those of you who don't know Eliza, well here is her first post on the Groupies thread shortly after it started:

_*I think I'm way beyond groupie stage.  It was my family's first time last August when I we stayed at the VWL and we were blown away. I think my friends are going to gag me if I recommend it one more time. My family is trying to figure out if the start calling me a disciple would that be sacrilegious. *_​​And probably my all time favorite post by Eliza (eliza61 was actually her user name)...

*S*_*o we arrived at the WL yesterday around 12:00 pm. Now my home resort is the BCV's which we love so I was little nervous about venturing to a new resort . This is our first time ever at the lodge and my first reaction was, "Where have you been all my life, you big handsome man". While I love the soft, soothing colors of the beach club and its understated charm. The wilderness lodge is theming at it's best. this is big, bold, if you can't run with the big dogs-stay the heck on the porch, jaw dropping details. I think we may have found a new favorite*_​​


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> *DLI*...wow, that's eerie!  I was just thinking today when I posted my first Groupie meet how much I wish Muushka, Mia (Maria) and Eliza were still hanging out here.  Muushka has made a few appearances in the past few years, but Eliza moved on completely.   Mia is, well, MIA.
> 
> For those of you who don't know Eliza, well here is her first post on the Groupies thread shortly after it started:
> 
> _*I think I'm way beyond groupie stage.  It was my family's first time last August when I we stayed at the VWL and we were blown away. I think my friends are going to gag me if I recommend it one more time. My family is trying to figure out if the start calling me a disciple would that be sacrilegious. *_​​And probably my all time favorite post by Eliza (eliza61 was actually her user name)...
> 
> *S*_*o we arrived at the WL yesterday around 12:00 pm. Now my home resort is the BCV's which we love so I was little nervous about venturing to a new resort . This is our first time ever at the lodge and my first reaction was, "Where have you been all my life, you big handsome man". While I love the soft, soothing colors of the beach club and its understated charm. The wilderness lodge is theming at it's best. this is big, bold, if you can't run with the big dogs-stay the heck on the porch, jaw dropping details. I think we may have found a new favorite*_​​


Oh I feel bad that I left Mia out!  OMG.  I miss her too.  Eliza had quite a way with words.  LOL  I wish they all would come back.  They were such a big part of the groupies.  I have been MIA a lot myself but even when I was I thought about you guys a lot.  It was just really hard for me to come on here and read about everyone's trips when I couldn't go myself.  I have to get over that.  You guys always welcome us wayward groupies back with open arms though and we feel like we never left.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Don't look now, Groupies, but we're closing in on 1,000 pages of this latest edition of our thread! That number and our longevity speaks to our closeness as an extended family--thanks to each of you for making this thread a place where we come and feel at "home." I've long said it, and I believe it: this is the friendliest, most genuine group on the DIS.



*Sleepy*...I never paid attention but it is amazing to think of 1,000 pages on this thread!  Remember when they used to shut down a thread after 150 pages?  No wonder this is the 8th version of this thread!  

I also see that we are almost at 19,000 replies on this thread.  And amazingly, we are almost at 1,000,000 viewers!  Yes...one meeellion (said in Dr. Evil's voice with pinky on teeth).  

Lots of nostalgia this week, eh?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

So maybe this has been covered before but I missed it somehow.  I just watched a vlog about the Lodge by a guy named Kyle Pallo.  In it he talks about how he thinks they are redoing the rooms in the villas.  He goes down a hall and at the end of it you can see that the carpet, doors, walls and lights have all changed.  Has anyone seen this?  I love the carpet but I don't like the rest.  It seems like they are removing all the character.  I love the lights they have now and I'm sad if they are going.  Everything seems to be more bland.  The area he was showing is around room 1556 and 1558.


----------



## Starwind

Disney loving Iowan said:


> So maybe this has been covered before but I missed it somehow.  I just watched a vlog about the Lodge by a guy named Kyle Pallo.  In it he talks about how he thinks they are redoing the rooms in the villas.  He goes down a hall and at the end of it you can see that the carpet, doors, walls and lights have all changed.  Has anyone seen this?  I love the carpet but I don't like the rest.  It seems like they are removing all the character.  I love the lights they have now and I'm sad if they are going.  Everything seems to be more bland.  The area he was showing is around room 1556 and 1558.



His video is here, posted 24 Jan 2021 :






(btw nice walking tour of the resort... wow so empty !!)

At about 6:19 he explains he just ran into one of his old coworkers who explained what is happening and then goes on to explain about WL hotel side opening June 6. Then, at 6:30 he explains, 'speaking of Boulder Ridge" and explains that before Disney does a refurbishment they like to test out their rooms and so there is somewhere in BR where the have installed a new test of what the rooms are going to look like and the walkway.

12:55 is where he starts showing BR and talking more about the refurbishment.

14:09 is where the carpet transition takes place from the existing to the possible new [if it is approved].

Carpet, walls, doors, lights are changed. Hall lighting is brighter.

He did a comparative screenshot of the two halls at 14:49.


----------



## sleepydog25

Disney loving Iowan said:


> So maybe this has been covered before but I missed it somehow.  I just watched a vlog about the Lodge by a guy named Kyle Pallo.  In it he talks about how he thinks they are redoing the rooms in the villas.  He goes down a hall and at the end of it you can see that the carpet, doors, walls and lights have all changed.  Has anyone seen this?  I love the carpet but I don't like the rest.  It seems like they are removing all the character.  I love the lights they have now and I'm sad if they are going.  Everything seems to be more bland.  The area he was showing is around room 1556 and 1558.


Agree with your assessment, *DLI*. I actually think the carpet is a nice touch (though it sure seems as if it would show dirt and grime more easily); however, the walls are bland and the light fixture overhead just as blah. Not a fan of either. I remember when they first refurbished the VWL rooms years ago and was so unimpressed by them. Cleaner lines? I suppose. Lacking theming of the original? Definitely. I feel quite certain we'll get another wave of bland and boring in the next round of updates, as well. 



Starwind said:


> (btw nice walking tour of the resort... wow so empty !!)
> 
> He did a comparative screenshot of the two halls at 14:49.


Thanks for the link to the video!


----------



## jimmytammy

The carpet is getting a bit worn, so I can see them having to change it.  Its much brighter for sure.  I dont like the lights or the paint scheme, they need to keep it darker and the lights seem a bit industrial looking to me.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Starwind said:


> His video is here, posted 24 Jan 2021 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (btw nice walking tour of the resort... wow so empty !!)
> 
> At about 6:19 he explains he just ran into one of his old coworkers who explained what is happening and then goes on to explain about WL hotel side opening June 6. Then, at 6:30 he explains, 'speaking of Boulder Ridge" and explains that before Disney does a refurbishment they like to test out their rooms and so there is somewhere in BR where the have installed a new test of what the rooms are going to look like and the walkway.
> 
> 12:55 is where he starts showing BR and talking more about the refurbishment.
> 
> 14:09 is where the carpet transition takes place from the existing to the possible new [if it is approved].
> 
> Carpet, walls, doors, lights are changed. Hall lighting is brighter.
> 
> He did a comparative screenshot of the two halls at 14:49.


Thank you for posting the video and explaining it in more detail.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

sleepydog25 said:


> Agree with your assessment, *DLI*. I actually think the carpet is a nice touch (though it sure seems as if it would show dirt and grime more easily); however, the walls are bland and the light fixture overhead just as blah. Not a fan of either. I remember when they first refurbished the VWL rooms years ago and was so unimpressed by them. Cleaner lines? I suppose. Lacking theming of the original? Definitely. I feel quite certain we'll get another wave of bland and boring in the next round of updates, as well.
> 
> Thanks for the link to the video!


Yeah I'm just not a fan of the bland and boring.  I always loved all the character and it just seems they are taking away some of the charm and turning the rooms into just another room from any resort.  I don't think cleaner lines goes with a lodge theme.  It's disappointing.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> The carpet is getting a bit worn, so I can see them having to change it.  Its much brighter for sure.  I dont like the lights or the paint scheme, they need to keep it darker and the lights seem a bit industrial looking to me.


I agree.  I love the lights they have now.


----------



## twinklebug

Starwind said:


> His video is here, posted 24 Jan 2021 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (btw nice walking tour of the resort... wow so empty !!)
> 
> At about 6:19 he explains he just ran into one of his old coworkers who explained what is happening and then goes on to explain about WL hotel side opening June 6. Then, at 6:30 he explains, 'speaking of Boulder Ridge" and explains that before Disney does a refurbishment they like to test out their rooms and so there is somewhere in BR where the have installed a new test of what the rooms are going to look like and the walkway.
> 
> 12:55 is where he starts showing BR and talking more about the refurbishment.
> 
> 14:09 is where the carpet transition takes place from the existing to the possible new [if it is approved].
> 
> Carpet, walls, doors, lights are changed. Hall lighting is brighter.
> 
> He did a comparative screenshot of the two halls at 14:49.



Thank you for the link.

Here we go, his now vs. coming:



I didn't realize how orange the hallways currently are. It's great at the end of a long day not to be hit by bright light, but in the morning or mid-day, I think I'll welcome the brighter environment.

What I don't like are the brightly painted doors. It feels like a cheap way out to break up the monotony of the now white walls. I'm glad to see they're keeping the wood paneling and decorative bracing the same. It's important.

Overall, I think I like the changes. What do you all think?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twinklebug said:


> Thank you for the link.
> 
> Here we go, his now vs. coming:
> 
> View attachment 552404
> 
> I didn't realize how orange the hallways currently are. It's great at the end of a long day not to be hit by bright light, but in the morning or mid-day, I think I'll welcome the brighter environment.
> 
> What I don't like are the brightly painted doors. It feels like a cheap way out to break up the monotony of the now white walls. I'm glad to see they're keeping the wood paneling and decorative bracing the same. It's important.
> 
> Overall, I think I like the changes. What do you all think?


I like the rug and actually like the doors.  Really don't like the bland white walls.  Boring.  But I'm a big fan of wood.  Don't like the new light fixture either because it lacks personality.


----------



## Granny

I think the hallway carpet is a dramatic improvement.  And reflects the theming found in the floor of the main lobby.  I'm fine with the color of the doors too.  The ceiling lights are okay, nothing fancy but nothing offensive.

It seems that the trend for Disney is to get all the theming elements into the common areas (hallways, lobbies, etc) and let the rooms themselves be "modern" and "fresh looking".  What Disney calls modern, we call bland.

And I know that many WDW fans and DVC owners think that VWL is "too dark" and "too woodsy" to start with so I guess this is part of the change thought process as well. 

I think the new carpet is a big improvement, so I'll take that "win".


----------



## bluecastle

Finally watched the video and before I even had a chance to react to the changes, I found myself trying not to laugh at his mixed metaphor, "eye-dropping"!
Anyhow, the carpet looks good, don't like the light fixtures because they don't match the ones everywhere else and I am very partial to the light fixtures there. I hope there will be some hidden Mickeys in the carpet. I will reserve judgment on the red doors. The color red doesn't always photograph true, so I am hoping they are not as garish as they look. 
Hopefully the wood paneling and iron borders will remain. 
I like earth tones or pastels in the resorts. When there is so much stimuli in the parks, I love coming back to a calming resort.


----------



## jimmytammy

This music duo is a husband and wife team from our local area, The Chatham Rabbits.  We know Sarah from our homeschool group as she and our kids are very close in age.  Their music has some folksy/bluegrass/soulful mix about it.  They are one of my favorite groups to listen too this days.  They have 2 albums out and working on a 3rd now. The below song is a Flatt and Scruggs tune, The Good Things Outweigh The Bad, and its so appropriate for the times we are living in.  I hope you enjoy!


----------



## jimmytammy

I promise not to bombard you folks beyond the next 2 songs, please "Bear" with me(get the WL nod)as I share more Chatham Rabbits
This song is titled Blue Ridge Mountain Home.  For anyone who has visited the Appalachian Mountains of NC, VA and East TN can maybe relate to this song.  These young folks have some very insightful lyrics IMO, and seem to write beyond their years


----------



## jimmytammy

One more
This is my favorite song by The Chatham Rabbits.  It tells a true story of a young Civil War soldier, but from the perspective of his wife as she dealt with his horrors of war.  It doesn't glorify war but rather speaks of the strife of what is carried for many years after, and how it affects the loved ones too.  Its titled Bugle Boy

*Granny*, I know you are like me, a history buff.  So I especially think of you as I share this, but I hope everyone who gives it a listen will enjoy!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Thanks for the music jimmytammy!    I’m from NJ, but I love the music of Appalachia, Blue Ridge, Smoky Mountain area.  I do have a bit of trouble understanding some of the lyrics, but I agree they are a group worth listening to!


----------



## DVC Jen

twinklebug said:


> Thank you for the link.
> 
> Here we go, his now vs. coming:
> 
> View attachment 552404
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I think I like the changes. What do you all think?



it's "ok"  The carpet is certainly bright.  Not as bad as it could have been but it feels more southwestern to me than lodgey (completely made up word).  I do NOT like the light fixtures.  I really would love to know who these people are who think that is rustic.  Do they even know what rustic is????


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DVC Jen said:


> it's "ok"  The carpet is certainly bright.  Not as bad as it could have been but it feels more southwestern to me than lodgey (completely made up word).  I do NOT like the light fixtures.  I really would love to know who these people are who think that is rustic.  Do they even know what rustic is????


Yeah it sure doesn't say rustic to me either.


----------



## twinklebug

It sounds like we're all agreed that the hallways needed updating. I'm undecided on the lighting until I see the hallway as a whole and not just one little part.

The interesting thing about the carpeting is it is in contrast to how they updated the rooms. Inside the rooms they removed all the textures and colors on that last refurb. In the design phase for the wilderness lodge and villas Peter Dominick took pains to determine exactly what furniture style and fabrics he wanted used. The rooms were to reflect the log cabin out feel where the owner would bring a bit of this and that home to put together the place.

Now we're looking at that feel on the rugs. While pretty, I'm curious if the bold pattern wasn't done to answer to some of our complaints here.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> One more
> This is my favorite song by The Chatham Rabbits.  It tells a true story of a young Civil War soldier, but from the perspective of his wife as she dealt with his horrors of war.  It doesn't glorify war but rather speaks of the strife of what is carried for many years after, and how it affects the loved ones too.  Its titled Bugle Boy
> 
> *Granny*, I know you are like me, a history buff.  So I especially think of you as I share this, but I hope everyone who gives it a listen will enjoy!



*Jimmy*...well, you're absolutely right.   I am enjoying the videos/music of this bluegrass couple.  For some reason, it makes me think you probably enjoyed the movie "Brother, Where Art Thou".    

As we know, the Civil War was the bloodiest and most savage war in this nation's history.  Lines of soldiers less than 50 feet apart blasting at each other...bayonet runs...and a death and casualty toll that was unbelievably tragic.   It is certainly a history that needs to be remembered...after all it was only 160 years ago which in world history is very recent. 

Thanks for the links.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> *Jimmy*...well, you're absolutely right. I am enjoying the videos/music of this bluegrass couple. For some reason, it makes me think you probably enjoyed the movie "Brother, Where Art Thou".
> 
> As we know, the Civil War was the bloodiest and most savage war in this nation's history.  Lines of soldiers less than 50 feet apart blasting at each other...bayonet runs...and a death and casualty toll that was unbelievably tragic.   It is certainly a history that needs to be remembered...after all it was only 160 years ago which in world history is very recent.
> 
> 
> You would be right Granny!  I have seen it once in its entirety and felt George Clooney would be enough appeal for Tammy to enjoy, but alas, even he didn't get her liking the movie.  I, on the other hand, really do enjoy it and will stop to watch a few scenes with Casey as Tammy snoozes away in her easy chair.
> 
> And dare I say, as has been said before, if we dont watch out, history can repeat itself.  I sure hope and pray not.  That was a tragic time in America and left a lot of families torn apart.
> 
> Speaking of, 2 weekends ago, we visited with my cousin and his DW who live in Spotsylvania Co. VA, just on the edge of the Chancellorsville battlefield, and a mile from The Wilderness.  He was a ranger for 35 plus years there in the 4 battlefields surrounding that area.  He took Casey and I too some remote places, that only the diehard history buffs would get out of their car to to go and view.  Trenches head high, and cannon emplacements stacked 5 deep on a hill at Spotsylvania, the only place in the war you can see this.
> 
> Thanks for the links.


----------



## suse66

Starwind said:


> 12:55 is where he starts showing BR and talking more about the refurbishment.
> 
> 14:09 is where the carpet transition takes place from the existing to the possible new [if it is approved].
> 
> Carpet, walls, doors, lights are changed. Hall lighting is brighter.
> 
> He did a comparative screenshot of the two halls at 14:49.


I really like the new carpet and don't mind the red doors either. They work well together. The light fixtures are ok......nothing really stands out about them. I am so curious to see what they will do with the rooms.


----------



## Corinne

bluecastle said:


> Finally watched the video and before I even had a chance to react to the changes, I found myself trying not to laugh at his mixed metaphor, "eye-dropping"!



Oh my gosh me toooooo! I enjoyed to video, cannot believe how empty the resort is. Like Granny, I think the new rug is a huge improvement. I am here, but as many of you know, I was never a huge fan of the dark interiors of the rooms at the lodge. I have no issue with brighter walls, but like cozy furnishings with warm tones.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Thanks for video link.  I like the new carpet, and having red doors.

What they have now makes me think of The Shinning as I look down the hallway.


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> I am here, but as many of you know, I was never a huge fan of the dark interiors of the rooms at the lodge.



*Corinne*...well, someone had to take up Muushka's banner for her!  We used to argue about the looks of the original couch especially!




I mean, what's not to love with that couch!


----------



## bobbiwoz

How about the black and white chair?


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> *Corinne*...well, someone had to take up Muushka's banner for her!  We used to argue about the looks of the original couch especially!
> 
> View attachment 553132
> 
> 
> I mean, what's not to love with that couch!


It hid the stains well.


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> *Corinne*...well, someone had to take up Muushka's banner for her!  We used to argue about the looks of the original couch especially!
> 
> View attachment 553132
> 
> 
> I mean, what's not to love with that couch!



Granny, that’s a rhetorical question, I presume?


----------



## bobbiwoz

Ok, after I watched the video, I sent it to DH, and he put it up on our TV screen  I watched it again.  We both will have our second vaccine by the time we have reservations to go to WDW, VB and HHI at the end of February when our points expire.  So, I took off two nights at VB, and  booked 2 nights at CC, the other Villa at WL!


----------



## Corinne

That’s great Bobbi! I was going to ask if anyone has been vaccinated yet. We have reservations to fly to SRQ in mid March, but it is looking like we will have to cancel. My sister and bil flew done early this month. while the flight and airport experience was fine, they’ve noticed many people not wearing masks in public. A stark contrast from MA.


----------



## bobbiwoz

We have friends who live in FL and they have been to WDW numerous times, including between Christmas and New Years.  They are also in their 70’s as we are, and they have felt safe at WDW.  I’ve gotten them a night when we are there, we are looking forward to the Festival of the Arts and to seeing them!!

We will be at the BWV for easy access to Festival of the Arts, then DH and I head to WL!


----------



## Corinne

bobbiwoz said:


> We have friends who live in FL and they have been to WDW numerous times, including between Christmas and New Years.  They are also in their 70’s as we are, and they have felt safe at WDW.  I’ve gotten them a night when we are there, we are looking forward to the Festival of the Arts and to seeing them!!
> 
> We will be at the BWV for easy access to Festival of the Arts, then DH and I head to WL!



I think bc masks are mandated at WDW it IS safer than other public spots in FL.


----------



## jimmytammy

I have a friend who got home today from slightly less than a week trip to WDW.  He said the best thing about being there, his heels didnt get run over by strollers and wheelchairs


----------



## jimmytammy

Saw an article this AM on a Disney fan site that had an update to the masks policy, basically regarding wearing clear masks, and the rules within their normal guidelines.  I didnt know there were clear masks

Anywho, this was the part that caught my eye.  It went on to state that having the vaccine, even with proof, does not warrant not having to wear a mask.  I have wondered along the way how WDW would handle this.  It seems it could be a slippery slope to go down, having to check everyone to see if vaccinated or not.  Everytime you enter a resort, park, DS, etc., you would need to be checked.  That could create a small nightmare for CMs. 

I know you folks are with me on this, just ready for life to get back to normal, whatever that is


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> I know you folks are with me on this, just ready for life to get back to normal, whatever that is



Amen to that, brother.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> Saw an article this AM on a Disney fan site that had an update to the masks policy, basically regarding wearing clear masks, and the rules within their normal guidelines.  I didnt know there were clear masks
> 
> Anywho, this was the part that caught my eye.  It went on to state that having the vaccine, even with proof, does not warrant not having to wear a mask.  I have wondered along the way how WDW would handle this.  It seems it could be a slippery slope to go down, having to check everyone to see if vaccinated or not.  Everytime you enter a resort, park, DS, etc., you would need to be checked.  That could create a small nightmare for CMs.
> 
> I know you folks are with me on this, just ready for life to get back to normal, whatever that is


I have seen a couple customers with the clear masks.  They are good for people who work with the deaf.  Also on the vaccination part I have seen that there are people making fake records now.  Ugh.  So I don't think they should trust them anyway.


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> Saw an article this AM on a Disney fan site that had an update to the masks policy, basically regarding wearing clear masks, and the rules within their normal guidelines.  I didnt know there were clear masks
> 
> Anywho, this was the part that caught my eye.  It went on to state that having the vaccine, even with proof, does not warrant not having to wear a mask.  I have wondered along the way how WDW would handle this.  It seems it could be a slippery slope to go down, having to check everyone to see if vaccinated or not.  Everytime you enter a resort, park, DS, etc., you would need to be checked.  That could create a small nightmare for CMs.
> 
> I know you folks are with me on this, just ready for life to get back to normal, whatever that is



Yup. I just posted this elsewhere, but reading my news I came across an article that said one of the newest variations of the virus is resistant to the vaccine. The scientists were quoted as warning us that things may not start to return to "normal" until fall or early winter 2021.

Hm.


----------



## jimmytammy

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I have seen a couple customers with the clear masks.  They are good for people who work with the deaf.  Also on the vaccination part I have seen that there are people making fake records now.  Ugh.  So I don't think they should trust them anyway.


Ahhh, that makes perfect sense!  See, DLI, I need folks like you to make me see beyond my own little world.  Thanks for the clarification


----------



## jimmytammy

twinklebug said:


> Yup. I just posted this elsewhere, but reading my news I came across an article that said one of the newest variations of the virus is resistant to the vaccine. The scientists were quoted as warning us that things may not start to return to "normal" until fall or early winter 2021.
> 
> Hm.


Nooooooooo!!!!!  Praying hard for some light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## rkstocke5609

Well, the new Carpet does have an Aztec feel, but I kinda like it.  Red Doors, fine.  Light fixture kinda bland.

Loved the music Jimmy!  I am going to subscribe!

I am going to offer a suggestion for Netflix.  I just completed 24 hours of season 1 of  the “Arthdal Chronicles”.  Exceptional storytelling, beautiful cinematography, editing, & casting.  So exceptional I didn’t mind reading the subtitles.  Highly recommend.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Good morning!  Glad we in Cape May have rain, not snow!    We had about an inch yesterday, so things looked pretty for awhile.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

This past week has been a bit hard with everyday thinking about what we would have been doing on our trip had we not pushed it back but today would have been our departure today.  Right now we would be getting ready to leave and I would be so depressed.   So glad I still have our trip to look forward to.  I hope everyone in the path of the storm is doing well!


----------



## jimmytammy

Prayers for those in the NE storm path


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> Prayers for those in the NE storm path


I was just chatting with my aunt and she said it is waist high and my friend said about 20" so far where she is.  Yikes.  I'm not missing home right now.


----------



## Lakegirl

Happy Tuesday Groupies.  Very wet heavy snow here in Mass.  I worked from home yesterday and today.  I am trying to decide if I want to add on Resale BLT or Direct Riveria.  We visited Riveria in December and fell in love.  Right now the”deal” direct is. It that much more than resale.  Yes it’s more but not what it has been in the past. Seems Disney has been buying back a lot of resale contracts the past couple of months.


----------



## DVC Jen

I went back and actually watched the video.  I don't hate the new carpet - but I don't love it. Still doesn't have a lodge feel to me.

One thing I did notice as he was walking into the main entrance of the lodge - where is bell services? Is it still being offered? If not can we use the carts? Am I telling everyone without actually saying it that I do not know how to pack light?    I mean come on - 4 adults 3 of which are women for 11 nights with enough groceries to cook just about all of our own meals - we are going to need that help!


----------



## DVC Jen

As far as the covid shot - both Ian and I are on several waiting lists here in Dallas county - and neighboring counties hoping we can get it sooner rather than later.  We both have health issues that put us in the 1B catagory.  I am not going to feel comfortable going this summer if we don't have both doses at least several weeks before we are supposed to be there. But I think we will.


----------



## Granny

Lakegirl said:


> Happy Tuesday Groupies.  Very wet heavy snow here in Mass.  I worked from home yesterday and today.  I am trying to decide if I want to add on Resale BLT or Direct Riveria.  We visited Riveria in December and fell in love.  Right now the”deal” direct is. It that much more than resale.  Yes it’s more but not what it has been in the past. Seems Disney has been buying back a lot of resale contracts the past couple of months.



*LG.*..I think the answer to whether to buy Riviera direct depends on how you see yourself using the contract.  Would it be to book "hard to reserve" villa classifications at the 11 month mark?  Or would it be more of owning at a place you like and being able to book it more readily than at the 7 month window?

Riviera is a pretty big resort but I think in Disney's mind it is the "new Grand Floridian" of this era in that it is upscale with unique transportation options.  And with the additions to DHS, I think that park will be a big destination park to enhance Riviera's location.  So I think demand for reservations will remain strong there.

We like BLT a lot, so that's a great option as well.  You really can't go wrong, though the restrictions on Riviera resale potentially could diminish the value of selling if it comes to that.  Still, we don't buy DVC with a focus on selling it, so it really comes down to what you want.  Of course, Riviera also offers a longer lifespan than BLT resale, so that can be an influence as well.  Good luck!


----------



## Granny

DVC Jen said:


> One thing I did notice as he was walking into the main entrance of the lodge - where is bell services? Is it still being offered? If not can we use the carts? Am I telling everyone without actually saying it that I do not know how to pack light?    I mean come on - 4 adults 3 of which are women for 11 nights with enough groceries to cook just about all of our own meals - we are going to need that help!



*Jen*...Bell services is in the Guest Services area...has been for a couple of years now.  So it's at the end of the registration area.    Did you see something in the video that indicates that it is no longer there?  I'm quite sure that Bell Services does exist at WL.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> *Jen*...Bell services is in the Guest Services area...has been for a couple of years now.  So it's at the end of the registration area.    Did you see something in the video that indicates that it is no longer there?  I'm quite sure that Bell Services does exist at WL.


Without looking at the video again, perhaps that shot didn't show any bell services outside? When we were there in early December, no one was outside when we pulled up. We stepped out of the car with a load of things--suitcases, cooler, bags--and waited. A couple of minutes went by and nothing, no one. A couple of other vehicles did the same, and no one was helping them. All that to say, I don't know if they expect you to go inside to request help or not. Honestly, we like having bell services and feel it should be a very visible portion of the experience at a deluxe resort. No luggage carts were outside, either. I stepped into the lobby to see if there were any CMs just caught inside helping others, and the answer was "no." A couple seemed to be milling around what is the bell services desk and that was it. 

It's a small thing and a bit petty minded, but my thought process was that if our presence (and those of other guests outside waiting) weren't of enough consequence to staff the drive through, then we'd do it ourselves and save $10 in tips. So, we pulled through, parked, and hauled things up ourselves.  It was harder than it should have been, and while I recognize Disney is attempting to defray some costs, when something so simple as checking in becomes just like walking into a Comfort Inn, then the value is diluted. Now, that won't stop me from going back, mind you.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> It's a small thing and a bit petty minded, but my thought process was that if our presence (and those of other guests outside waiting) weren't of enough consequence to staff the drive through, then we'd do it ourselves and save $10 in tips. So, we pulled through, parked, and hauled things up ourselves.  It was harder than it should have been, and while I recognize Disney is attempting to defray some costs, when something so simple as checking in becomes just like walking into a Comfort Inn, then the value is diluted. Now, that won't stop me from going back, mind you.



*Sleepy*...thanks for the additional intel. Wow, that's really strange! 

We know that valet and bell services have been outsourced by Disney...they are no longer CMs for a few years now.  Maybe the contract is up for renewal/negotiation?  Still, it's so hard to believe that Disney would let it get to the point where there was no valet/bell services.  Especially because, for the WL campus, DVC owners are paying for 2/3 of the cost!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> *Sleepy*...thanks for the additional intel. Wow, that's really strange!
> 
> We know that valet and bell services have been outsourced by Disney...they are no longer CMs for a few years now.  Maybe the contract is up for renewal/negotiation?  Still, it's so hard to believe that Disney would let it get to the point where there was no valet/bell services.  Especially because, for the WL campus, DVC owners are paying for 2/3 of the cost!


True, they have been outsourced, and perhaps that's a large part of the issue. I forgot to add that no one was waiting outside for us to greet us, either. No front desk person, no bell services, and definitely no ranger. I realize that covid makes Disney want to limit contact, so perhaps those things will return in the future. However, there is a way to make that happen if management wants it badly enough. Where I work is proof--we go the extra mile. It's a state of mind.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

sleepydog25 said:


> True, they have been outsourced, and perhaps that's a large part of the issue. I forgot to add that no one was waiting outside for us to greet us, either. No front desk person, no bell services, and definitely no ranger. I realize that covid makes Disney want to limit contact, so perhaps those things will return in the future. However, there is a way to make that happen if management wants it badly enough. Where I work is proof--we go the extra mile. It's a state of mind.


Oh so there wasn't anyone there to say Welcome Home?  If not that is really disappointing.  That is one of the things I look forward to.


----------



## DVC Jen

So they didn't even have the carts available to help take stuff up?  I don't mind lugging it up myself - IF I have a cart to help.  It's not like the parking lot is exactly close.


----------



## sleepydog25

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Oh so there wasn't anyone there to say Welcome Home?  If not that is really disappointing.  That is one of the things I look forward to.


No. Perhaps it was an off day, but that makes the second time in our last two trips "home" that has happened. In fact, the drive through area was nearly dead. I think there was one valet who was talking to someone over in the corner where the outside greet kiosk is, but that was it. I realize that times have changed with the pandemic cutting occupancy rates, but the Lodge is now 2/3 DVC which is wide open. . .and we were there the first week of December so they were nearly fully if not entirely booked. Again, I feel this is a local management issue more than Disney policy. 



DVC Jen said:


> So they didn't even have the carts available to help take stuff up?  I don't mind lugging it up myself - IF I have a cart to help.  It's not like the parking lot is exactly close.


They did have luggage carts inside over where the bell services desk is now located. However, I darn sure wasn't going to walk over there and ask to use one, as if they were doing me a favor. If they had come to me and offered to help or offered a cart, sure. But, I'm big on customer service, and in this case, they were entrenched inside and not offering us squat. Again, it was a bit petty on my part, and I admit it; however, we were very disappointed in showing up to our beloved Lodge only to feel as though we were at any moderately priced interstate hotel for all the warmth we felt. Thankfully, the Lodge by its very nature is a comfort and a boon to our state of mind.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

sleepydog25 said:


> No. Perhaps it was an off day, but that makes the second time in our last two trips "home" that has happened. In fact, the drive through area was nearly dead. I think there was one valet who was talking to someone over in the corner where the outside greet kiosk is, but that was it. I realize that times have changed with the pandemic cutting occupancy rates, but the Lodge is now 2/3 DVC which is wide open. . .and we were there the first week of December so they were nearly fully if not entirely booked. Again, I feel this is a local management issue more than Disney policy.
> 
> They did have luggage carts inside over where the bell services desk is now located. However, I darn sure wasn't going to walk over there and ask to use one, as if they were doing me a favor. If they had come to me and offered to help or offered a cart, sure. But, I'm big on customer service, and in this case, they were entrenched inside and not offering us squat. Again, it was a bit petty on my part, and I admit it; however, we were very disappointed in showing up to our beloved Lodge only to feel as though we were at any moderately priced interstate hotel for all the warmth we felt. Thankfully, the Lodge by its very nature is a comfort and a boon to our state of mind.


Boy I guess the days of Ranger Stan are long gone.  How sad.


----------



## Lakegirl

Granny said:


> *LG.*..I think the answer to whether to buy Riviera direct depends on how you see yourself using the contract.  Would it be to book "hard to reserve" villa classifications at the 11 month mark?  Or would it be more of owning at a place you like and being able to book it more readily than at the 7 month window?
> 
> Riviera is a pretty big resort but I think in Disney's mind it is the "new Grand Floridian" of this era in that it is upscale with unique transportation options.  And with the additions to DHS, I think that park will be a big destination park to enhance Riviera's location.  So I think demand for reservations will remain strong there.
> 
> We like BLT a lot, so that's a great option as well.  You really can't go wrong, though the restrictions on Riviera resale potentially could diminish the value of selling if it comes to that.  Still, we don't buy DVC with a focus on selling it, so it really comes down to what you want.  Of course, Riviera also offers a longer lifespan than BLT resale, so that can be an influence as well.  Good luck!


Thank you so much for your input.  I really value it.


----------



## DVC Jen

sleepydog25 said:


> They did have luggage carts inside over where the bell services desk is now located. However, I darn sure wasn't going to walk over there and ask to use one, as if they were doing me a favor. If they had come to me and offered to help or offered a cart, sure. But, I'm big on customer service, and in this case, they were entrenched inside and not offering us squat. Again, it was a bit petty on my part, and I admit it; however, we were very disappointed in showing up to our beloved Lodge only to feel as though we were at any moderately priced interstate hotel for all the warmth we felt. Thankfully, the Lodge by its very nature is a comfort and a boon to our state of mind.



That stinks! I guess I will be walking in and letting them know we either need them or 2 carts as we will be there for 11 nights and have groceries with us.  I really don't mind loading and pushing the carts myself - but I do mind the multiple trips from the parking lot to the room and back - over and over again to get everything into the room.  If that ends up being our reality - the resort manager as well as DVC will be having a nice little chat with me.


----------



## Lakegirl

DVC Jen said:


> That stinks! I guess I will be walking in and letting them know we either need them or 2 carts as we will be there for 11 nights and have groceries with us.  I really don't mind loading and pushing the carts myself - but I do mind the multiple trips from the parking lot to the room and back - over and over again to get everything into the room.  If that ends up being our reality - the resort manager as well as DVC will be having a nice little chat with me.


11 nights sounds like a dream!!! Enjoy!


----------



## rkstocke5609

Granny said:


> *Sleepy*...thanks for the additional intel. Wow, that's really strange!
> 
> We know that valet and bell services have been outsourced by Disney...they are no longer CMs for a few years now.  Maybe the contract is up for renewal/negotiation?  Still, it's so hard to believe that Disney would let it get to the point where there was no valet/bell services.  Especially because, for the WL campus, DVC owners are paying for 2/3 of the cost!


Based on the occupancy in the video (the place looked like a ghost town) I suspect it is really hard to justify staffing bell services right now...


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

When we stayed at DVC's in the past we would always pay extra for towel and trash service everyday.  Are they still doing this with covid?  I really don't need them to come everyday to take the towels and trash but I wanna make sure I don't run out of towels.  Will they just bring me more if I ask?


----------



## claire_ont

Hello Groupies!  Well I have finally retired.  Two weeks in and am loving it.    I had been working from home for the last year before retiring, but it was time. 

Since Dec in Ontario, we have been in full lockdown with only essential stores allowed to open. Only household members are allowed in the house, unless for an essential service - furnace repairs, medical visit etc..  Vaccination roll out is slow and it is unknown when my husband and I can get vaccinated, and when things can start to return to normal. I am starting to go a little shack-whacky.

I have spent this down time planning trips - both Disney and non-Disney.  My last trip to Disney vWL was Feb 2020 just before the world came to a screeching halt with COVID in March. Since then there have been multiple cancelled trips.  I just recently renewed my APs so I could make park reservations for my potential upcoming trips.

My next trip is planned for Sept 13 - 24th to use previously banked points that I will lose on 1 Oct 2021.  The plan is to drive down, if travel will be OK by then and we get the vaccination.  I will use my best judgement in May, and if it does not look likely, I will put those points into RCI. My next trip planned is Dec 1-10th at AKL - Jambo.  I really hope that trip is a go.  Christmas is my absolutely favorite time of year at Disney.

As far as the new decorations at vWL go, I have liked each new reno less and less.  I loved the heavily themed rooms and patterned couches, the dark woods, and while I recognize that the bed spreads were experiments in biological warfare, the stark white beds make it look like any other hotel room with a dumpster view.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

claire_ont said:


> Hello Groupies!  Well I have finally retired.  Two weeks in and am loving it.    I had been working from home for the last year before retiring, but it was time.
> 
> Since Dec in Ontario, we have been in full lockdown with only essential stores allowed to open. Only household members are allowed in the house, unless for an essential service - furnace repairs, medical visit etc..  Vaccination roll out is slow and it is unknown when my husband and I can get vaccinated, and when things can start to return to normal. I am starting to go a little shack-whacky.
> 
> I have spent this down time planning trips - both Disney and non-Disney.  My last trip to Disney vWL was Feb 2020 just before the world came to a screeching halt with COVID in March. Since then there have been multiple cancelled trips.  I just recently renewed my APs so I could make park reservations for my potential upcoming trips.
> 
> My next trip is planned for Sept 13 - 24th to use previously banked points that I will lose on 1 Oct 2021.  The plan is to drive down, if travel will be OK by then and we get the vaccination.  I will use my best judgement in May, and if it does not look likely, I will put those points into RCI. My next trip planned is Dec 1-10th at AKL - Jambo.  I really hope that trip is a go.  Christmas is my absolutely favorite time of year at Disney.
> 
> As far as the new decorations at vWL go, I have liked each new reno less and less.  I loved the heavily themed rooms and patterned couches, the dark woods, and while I recognize that the bed spreads were experiments in biological warfare, the stark white beds make it look like any other hotel room with a dumpster view.


Congratulations on your retirement!  It sounds like you guys are much more restricted than we are.  Wow.  I was hoping we could get our vaccinations before our trip in April but I can tell that won't happen.  We will be going anyway.  We rented points so I don't think we can push it back a second time.  I agree with everything to said about the new reno.


----------



## claire_ont

I just realized that I have been on this board on and off for about 12 years.  It always feels like home when I come here.


----------



## claire_ont

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Congratulations on your retirement!  It sounds like you guys are much more restricted than we are.



Thank-you! Once all the bans lift and we get the vaccination, it means we can go whenever we wish - albeit with 26 hours of driving each way.


----------



## Lakegirl

Disney loving Iowan said:


> When we stayed at DVC's in the past we would always pay extra for towel and trash service everyday.  Are they still doing this with covid?  I really don't need them to come everyday to take the towels and trash but I wanna make sure I don't run out of towels.  Will they just bring me more if I ask?


Yes they will.  I usually try to catch someone in the hall, if not I call down and they usually bring a ton I think so they don’t have to come back


----------



## jimmytammy

claire-ont
Big *Congratulations on your **retirement!!!!!!!*


----------



## DVC Jen

This past weekend was a literal hellish nightmare for my family.  We have dogs - they are a HUGE part of our lives - they are family to us.  Like our own children (almost).  They are getting older.  In October we noticed our female newfoundland (Ella) was limping. We took her right in to the vet.  Xrays were taken - it showed slight hip dysplasia and some arthritis.  We started treating that with adequan injections.  It didn't seem to be helping much. So a week ago today we called back and made an appointment to get more xrays to check for a cruciate tear.  They wanted to do blood work first since she would need to be sedated for the xrays. Wednesday I noticed she was panting a bit strangely. Friday morning we took her in.  Well Ian did.  He came home and told me the vet talked to him. Ellas bloodwork came back very strange.  So strange the vet called the lab to double check the results. Her white blood cell count was extremely low and her liver function was really bad.  So they did xrays - found the liver to be very misshapen and saw something strange in the lungs.  Next they did an ultrasound of her abdomen and chest.  Cancer.  To say we are devastated would be an understatement.  We let her go Friday afternoon.  Her breathing was getting so bad she may not have even made it through the weekend.  We didn't want her to suffer.  Ian, our oldest daughter Kylie and I were there when she crossed.  Her head in my lap.  I can't even put into words the depth of our pain.  I feel almost as if I lost a child. 

We have second guessed ourselves, questioned everything over and over.  It is just such a shock. Aside from the slight limping she didn't show any signs of anything else but arthritis until the panting started on Wednesday.

Our other two dogs - a male newfie and a great pryneese/lab mix are also showing signs of grief. They were a very very bonded threesome. We are loving on our boys as much as they will allow us to.  Remy seems to be the one grieving the most.  We expected that as we got him and Ella from the same breeder - the same day.  She was 10 weeks old and  he was 8.  They have been inseparable. 

 I hadn't been able to really even talk about it until today - which is probably why I am telling all of you.  I need to talk about it.  Ella was an amazing girl.  She had the most beautiful eyes - filled with love and caring.  She was incredibly sensitive to our emotions and hated seeing us upset.  She would immediately run over and nudge us until we petted her.  Then she would kiss us until we were laughing.  If you have never been kissed by a 140 pound (or 170 pound as in our male newfie Remy) newfoundland, you have never really been kissed.  Ian jokes about it being equal to waterboarding - but in an affectionate way if that is possible.

We miss her terribly.


----------



## twinklebug

I'm very sorry Jen. Our fur friends become a close part of our families and the loss of one tears us apart.
Sit with and dote upon your other two guys. They mourn just as we do.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Jen, I’m very sad to hear about the loss of your buddy!  I can relate as 14 years ago I had to put my dog Chester down.  Now, I am dealing with my dear Dazy whom I almost lost last year to pancreatitis.  She rebounded with diet changes, and we’ve survived  that for a year (to even the Vet’s surprise).  But, she is aging and I can see signs of trouble on the horizon.  So, I’m very sympathetic to your loss as I anticipate a similar loss in the not so distant future for me.


----------



## jimmytammy

Jen,
I am so sorry for your loss.  Losing our fur babies is devastating as you describe.  Just know, I will pray for your pain and grief to give over to the memories you made with your precious Ella.  I truly believe *all of our loved ones*, including our fur babies will be there to greet us on the other side, and knowing we can all run free with no more hurts, including the emotional hurt, will no longer exist


----------



## twokats

Jen, so sorry for your loss.  At our house they are our kids.  Some of our real kids call the pups their siblings!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Jen, I am sorry to read about your loss.  It’s very sad.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DVC Jen said:


> This past weekend was a literal hellish nightmare for my family.  We have dogs - they are a HUGE part of our lives - they are family to us.  Like our own children (almost).  They are getting older.  In October we noticed our female newfoundland (Ella) was limping. We took her right in to the vet.  Xrays were taken - it showed slight hip dysplasia and some arthritis.  We started treating that with adequan injections.  It didn't seem to be helping much. So a week ago today we called back and made an appointment to get more xrays to check for a cruciate tear.  They wanted to do blood work first since she would need to be sedated for the xrays. Wednesday I noticed she was panting a bit strangely. Friday morning we took her in.  Well Ian did.  He came home and told me the vet talked to him. Ellas bloodwork came back very strange.  So strange the vet called the lab to double check the results. Her white blood cell count was extremely low and her liver function was really bad.  So they did xrays - found the liver to be very misshapen and saw something strange in the lungs.  Next they did an ultrasound of her abdomen and chest.  Cancer.  To say we are devastated would be an understatement.  We let her go Friday afternoon.  Her breathing was getting so bad she may not have even made it through the weekend.  We didn't want her to suffer.  Ian, our oldest daughter Kylie and I were there when she crossed.  Her head in my lap.  I can't even put into words the depth of our pain.  I feel almost as if I lost a child.
> 
> We have second guessed ourselves, questioned everything over and over.  It is just such a shock. Aside from the slight limping she didn't show any signs of anything else but arthritis until the panting started on Wednesday.
> 
> Our other two dogs - a male newfie and a great pryneese/lab mix are also showing signs of grief. They were a very very bonded threesome. We are loving on our boys as much as they will allow us to.  Remy seems to be the one grieving the most.  We expected that as we got him and Ella from the same breeder - the same day.  She was 10 weeks old and  he was 8.  They have been inseparable.
> 
> I hadn't been able to really even talk about it until today - which is probably why I am telling all of you.  I need to talk about it.  Ella was an amazing girl.  She had the most beautiful eyes - filled with love and caring.  She was incredibly sensitive to our emotions and hated seeing us upset.  She would immediately run over and nudge us until we petted her.  Then she would kiss us until we were laughing.  If you have never been kissed by a 140 pound (or 170 pound as in our male newfie Remy) newfoundland, you have never really been kissed.  Ian jokes about it being equal to waterboarding - but in an affectionate way if that is possible.
> 
> We miss her terribly.
> View attachment 555007


Oh Jen I am so sorry.  Losing a pet is so difficult.  You did nothing wrong!  Please don't question yourself on that.  You loved her so much and she loved you too.  My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Oh Jen I am so sorry.  Losing a pet is so difficult.  You did nothing wrong!  Please don't question yourself on that.  You loved her so much and she loved you too.  My condolences to you and your family.


This is very much the case....please, Jen, take it to heart.


----------



## vinmar4

sleepydog25 said:


> Without looking at the video again, perhaps that shot didn't show any bell services outside? When we were there in early December, no one was outside when we pulled up. We stepped out of the car with a load of things--suitcases, cooler, bags--and waited. A couple of minutes went by and nothing, no one. A couple of other vehicles did the same, and no one was helping them. All that to say, I don't know if they expect you to go inside to request help or not. Honestly, we like having bell services and feel it should be a very visible portion of the experience at a deluxe resort. No luggage carts were outside, either. I stepped into the lobby to see if there were any CMs just caught inside helping others, and the answer was "no." A couple seemed to be milling around what is the bell services desk and that was it.
> 
> It's a small thing and a bit petty minded, but my thought process was that if our presence (and those of other guests outside waiting) weren't of enough consequence to staff the drive through, then we'd do it ourselves and save $10 in tips. So, we pulled through, parked, and hauled things up ourselves.  It was harder than it should have been, and while I recognize Disney is attempting to defray some costs, when something so simple as checking in becomes just like walking into a Comfort Inn, then the value is diluted. Now, that won't stop me from going back, mind you.



Hello,
Just my 2 cents. We had never stayed at Copper Creek until this past August., we loved the resort ,but the same thing happened to us, we waited for a while for bell services and nothing. We had a lot of stuff , so my son went to get a cart  and there was some people by the front desks just talking among them . We took our stuff ourselves to our room. We were thinking that is was the same in every resort because of covid, but no, we had a split stay and went to Riviera after 3 nights at CC. The experience at Riviera was totally different. They opened out car doors as they used to and offered to take our stuff.


----------



## twinklebug

vinmar4 said:


> Hello,
> Just my 2 cents. We had never stayed at Copper Creek until this past August., we loved the resort ,but the same thing happened to us, we waited for a while for bell services and nothing. We had a lot of stuff , so my son went to get a cart  and there was some people by the front desks just talking among them . We took our stuff ourselves to our room. We were thinking that is was the same in every resort because of covid, but no, we had a split stay and went to Riviera after 3 nights at CC. The experience at Riviera was totally different. They opened out car doors as they used to and offered to take our stuff.


Aside from Riviera having a higher occupancy rate than WL at the moment, we can't forget the biggest difference: Disney is actively trying to sell Riviera. It's easier to sell something that is running at full steam leaving guests with that feeling of magic in the air.


----------



## Lakegirl

Jen so so sorry to hear of your loss.  Out furry friends are so very important to us.  Prayers for all of you.


----------



## vinmar4

twinklebug said:


> Aside from Riviera having a higher occupancy rate than WL at the moment, we can't forget the biggest difference: Disney is actively trying to sell Riviera. It's easier to sell something that is running at full steam leaving guests with that feeling of magic in the air.


you are right! 
I have to say that In the middle of all this craziness, we really loved that feeling of almost normalcy at Riviera.

it's so sad to see most of the other resorts, like Jambo house, one of our home resorts, so empty , nothing like it usually is.


----------



## vinmar4

DVC Jen said:


> This past weekend was a literal hellish nightmare for my family.  We have dogs - they are a HUGE part of our lives - they are family to us.  Like our own children (almost).  They are getting older.  In October we noticed our female newfoundland (Ella) was limping. We took her right in to the vet.  Xrays were taken - it showed slight hip dysplasia and some arthritis.  We started treating that with adequan injections.  It didn't seem to be helping much. So a week ago today we called back and made an appointment to get more xrays to check for a cruciate tear.  They wanted to do blood work first since she would need to be sedated for the xrays. Wednesday I noticed she was panting a bit strangely. Friday morning we took her in.  Well Ian did.  He came home and told me the vet talked to him. Ellas bloodwork came back very strange.  So strange the vet called the lab to double check the results. Her white blood cell count was extremely low and her liver function was really bad.  So they did xrays - found the liver to be very misshapen and saw something strange in the lungs.  Next they did an ultrasound of her abdomen and chest.  Cancer.  To say we are devastated would be an understatement.  We let her go Friday afternoon.  Her breathing was getting so bad she may not have even made it through the weekend.  We didn't want her to suffer.  Ian, our oldest daughter Kylie and I were there when she crossed.  Her head in my lap.  I can't even put into words the depth of our pain.  I feel almost as if I lost a child.
> 
> We have second guessed ourselves, questioned everything over and over.  It is just such a shock. Aside from the slight limping she didn't show any signs of anything else but arthritis until the panting started on Wednesday.
> 
> Our other two dogs - a male newfie and a great pryneese/lab mix are also showing signs of grief. They were a very very bonded threesome. We are loving on our boys as much as they will allow us to.  Remy seems to be the one grieving the most.  We expected that as we got him and Ella from the same breeder - the same day.  She was 10 weeks old and  he was 8.  They have been inseparable.
> 
> I hadn't been able to really even talk about it until today - which is probably why I am telling all of you.  I need to talk about it.  Ella was an amazing girl.  She had the most beautiful eyes - filled with love and caring.  She was incredibly sensitive to our emotions and hated seeing us upset.  She would immediately run over and nudge us until we petted her.  Then she would kiss us until we were laughing.  If you have never been kissed by a 140 pound (or 170 pound as in our male newfie Remy) newfoundland, you have never really been kissed.  Ian jokes about it being equal to waterboarding - but in an affectionate way if that is possible.
> 
> We miss her terribly.
> View attachment 555007


So sorry for your loss!


----------



## sleepydog25

vinmar4 said:


> Hello,
> Just my 2 cents. We had never stayed at Copper Creek until this past August., we loved the resort ,but the same thing happened to us, we waited for a while for bell services and nothing. We had a lot of stuff , so my son went to get a cart  and there was some people by the front desks just talking among them . We took our stuff ourselves to our room. We were thinking that is was the same in every resort because of covid, but no, we had a split stay and went to Riviera after 3 nights at CC. The experience at Riviera was totally different. They opened out car doors as they used to and offered to take our stuff.


It's tough to hear such experiences regarding our beloved resort. I will hold out hope that they will return to their former glory. . .consistently. Hopefully, you had a great time, otherwise!


----------



## bluecastle

Jen- I am so sorry for your loss. I had a beloved cat who was my soul mate. From another room he could tell I was sad and would come curl up with me. He was very dog-like. He developed a cough and I took him to the vet, thinking it might be allergies. To this day, years later, I remember the pain of expecting to just get meds and bring him home, but instead the vet came out to the waiting room to tell me they saw something odd on his X-ray.  After that, things just got worse and there was only one choice. I questioned myself and wondered if I had gone to a different vet or risked the surgery that they said he wouldn't survive.... I missed him so much that I wrote letters to him in my journal. I made a photo album.
Again, so sorry for what you had to go through and for this emptiness. You will love her forever and she was very lucky to be a part of your family.


----------



## Corinne

Claire congrats on your retirement!


----------



## Corinne

Jen, my heartfelt condolences to you and your family on your loss.  so so sorry,


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Lakegirl said:


> Yes they will.  I usually try to catch someone in the hall, if not I call down and they usually bring a ton I think so they don’t have to come back


Will they do the same if you need more toiletries like shampoo?


----------



## Granny

claire_ont said:


> Hello Groupies!  Well I have finally retired.  Two weeks in and am loving it.    I had been working from home for the last year before retiring, but it was time.



*Claire.*..That is wonderful news!  I've been retired a couple of years now and I have to say it is wonderful.  Not trying to rub it in for those Groupies who are still working, but I can hold out the hope for all that if you sock away enough money to retire on, it will be great!



> I am starting to go a little shack-whacky.




Okay, that is just a GREAT phrase!  So much better than "cabin fever" or "stir crazy".


----------



## Granny

claire_ont said:


> I just realized that I have been on this board on and off for about 12 years.  It always feels like home when I come here.


 

*Claire*...you know you are always welcome here.  VWL Groupies are awesome, aren't they?


----------



## vinmar4

sleepydog25 said:


> It's tough to hear such experiences regarding our beloved resort. I will hold out hope that they will return to their former glory. . .consistently. Hopefully, you had a great time, otherwise!



Yes!
We had a really good time! our DS , especially, he just loves CC. We love the new CS  by the lake ,and the bison burger, of course!
We loved it so much, that we are returning this coming March. We had to move up our May trip, and we were lucky enough to get 3 nights at CC!  Hopefully our experience with bell services will be better this time.


----------



## suse66

claire_ont said:


> Since Dec in Ontario, we have been in full lockdown with only essential stores allowed to open. Only household members are allowed in the house, unless for an essential service - furnace repairs, medical visit etc.. Vaccination roll out is slow and it is unknown when my husband and I can get vaccinated, and when things can start to return to normal. I am starting to go a little shack-whacky.


Fellow Ontario resident here and I agree completely....also going "shack-whacky". I am finishing up week 6 of online kindergarten with a return to school on Tuesday. It's a pretty unnerving time to be sure.


DVC Jen said:


> I hadn't been able to really even talk about it until today - which is probably why I am telling all of you. I need to talk about it. Ella was an amazing girl. She had the most beautiful eyes - filled with love and caring. She was incredibly sensitive to our emotions and hated seeing us upset. She would immediately run over and nudge us until we petted her. Then she would kiss us until we were laughing. If you have never been kissed by a 140 pound (or 170 pound as in our male newfie Remy) newfoundland, you have never really been kissed. Ian jokes about it being equal to waterboarding - but in an affectionate way if that is possible.


My heart breaks for you, Jen. Such a hard, hard loss. Your Ella was such a beautiful girl.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> *Claire.*..That is wonderful news! I've been retired a couple of years now and I have to say it is wonderful. Not trying to rub it in for those Groupies who are still working, but I can hold out the hope for all that if you sock away enough money to retire on, it will be great!


Granny, Im glad to hear retirement is suiting you!  I never thought too much about officially retiring, but being more like my Dad who is 89 and still going strong.  He works because it gives him purpose, not because of the money.  Even as carpenters/contractors, he had the foresight to save and build up his retirement account, and taught me the same. Im fortunate to see him everyday on our jobs and still seek his wisdom.  I hope when the day comes I can slow down and work a bit less but still have something to do to keep my mind and body occupied, but be comfortable financially too.  And travel lots more, lets not forget that


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies, hope you are all well. We have 450 points that must be used by the end of November. Will DVC allow us to bank points a second time due to Covid? I’m just not sure we’re going to be able utilize the points. One thought I have is to rent a CC Cabin in November (available now), but likely won’t be @ my 7 month window.


----------



## DVC Jen

Thank you everyone for your kind words, thoughts and prayers.  It has been a rough week.  Still incredibly sad - but it is coming in waves now instead of being a constant.  A few days ago we found a new lump on our dog Remy - our male newfie.  It feels very much like the other fatty lipomas he has so we are hoping and praying that is all it is.  He has an appt at 4 this afternoon to have it checked.  I can't even begin to think about it being anything other than a very common and benign lipoma.  Also woke up to a layer of ice on everything.  Schools are closed. Accidents everywhere including a 70+ car pile up with at least 5 dead in Ft. Worth.  We may get above freezing tomorrow - but not for long.  We are expecting single digits and snow on Monday.  I hope it isn't bad because I was one of the lucky few who was able to snag a covid vaccine at CVS on Monday - but not in my town or a neighboring town.  I have to drive about 30 minutes to get it.   I will get the second on March 15th.

Would appreciate any prayers, thoughts, vibes for Remy this afternoon.  I can't go through that again - not now.


----------



## twokats

DVC Jen said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words, thoughts and prayers.  It has been a rough week.  Still incredibly sad - but it is coming in waves now instead of being a constant.  A few days ago we found a new lump on our dog Remy - our male newfie.  It feels very much like the other fatty lipomas he has so we are hoping and praying that is all it is.  He has an appt at 4 this afternoon to have it checked.  I can't even begin to think about it being anything other than a very common and benign lipoma.  Also woke up to a layer of ice on everything.  Schools are closed. Accidents everywhere including a 70+ car pile up with at least 5 dead in Ft. Worth.  We may get above freezing tomorrow - but not for long.  We are expecting single digits and snow on Monday.  I hope it isn't bad because I was one of the lucky few who was able to snag a covid vaccine at CVS on Monday - but not in my town or a neighboring town.  I have to drive about 30 minutes to get it.   I will get the second on March 15th.
> 
> Would appreciate any prayers, thoughts, vibes for Remy this afternoon.  I can't go through that again - not now.


Jen, we have had some bad accidents and I-30 is closed here at my part of the county (Hunt) due to one of them.  My boss and I decided I would not get out on the roads today, which my husband also chimed in and said no way I would get out.  My Daughter in law who works for a highway construction company said the roads are all a sheet of ice.  It has been a long time since we have had weather like this and it really messes us up.  We are used to 40's and 50's not 20's and the possibility of teens!  I don't know how everyone up north handles it.


----------



## DVC Jen

News on Remy - it's a lipoma!  NOT CANCER!!!  The vet said - either fat or a cyst.  He has a history or both.  But other  than an ear infection (also common with him due to his extreme allergies) he is fine - after his ears are treated he will be home.


I can breathe again


----------



## DVC Jen

twokats said:


> Jen, we have had some bad accidents and I-30 is closed here at my part of the county (Hunt) due to one of them.  My boss and I decided I would not get out on the roads today, which my husband also chimed in and said no way I would get out.  My Daughter in law who works for a highway construction company said the roads are all a sheet of ice.  It has been a long time since we have had weather like this and it really messes us up.  We are used to 40's and 50's not 20's and the possibility of teens!  I don't know how everyone up north handles it.



yes it is nasty here too.  I am in far eastern Dallas county - close to Rockwall county right by 190.  I was able to get a covid shot scheduled for Monday - In Forney!  That is going to be a fun drive, especially since we have just been issued a winter storm watch for Saturday night into Monday.  I will not be driving it.  My husband grew up in Erie, PA and he is taking me.

Stay safe - and warm.  It's nasty out there!


----------



## bobbiwoz

I am sorry to hear of the bad weather in TX.

Jen, so happy you have vaccine appointment !


----------



## Lakegirl

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Will they do the same if you need more toiletries like shampoo?


Yes.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DVC Jen said:


> News on Remy - it's a lipoma!  NOT CANCER!!!  The vet said - either fat or a cyst.  He has a history or both.  But other  than an ear infection (also common with him due to his extreme allergies) he is fine - after his ears are treated he will be home.
> 
> 
> I can breathe again


So glad to hear this.  What a relief.


----------



## twokats

DVC Jen said:


> yes it is nasty here too.  I am in far eastern Dallas county - close to Rockwall county right by 190.  I was able to get a covid shot scheduled for Monday - In Forney!  That is going to be a fun drive, especially since we have just been issued a winter storm watch for Saturday night into Monday.  I will not be driving it.  My husband grew up in Erie, PA and he is taking me.
> 
> Stay safe - and warm.  It's nasty out there!


Yes, very nasty.  I am not looking forward to the Sunday/Monday issue.  My boss is very easy.  If I am not comfortable with driving, then I don't have to come in.  I am 20 minutes from Rockwall.  Have quite a few doctors there and shops that I love to frequent. 
Glad you got the shot.  I have been told I can't try to get one til 90 days after my covid positive.  Plus we haven't had very much in our county yet and I refuse to stand in long lines.  (Except at WDW)


----------



## rkstocke5609

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies, hope you are all well. We have 450 points that must be used by the end of November. Will DVC allow us to bank points a second time due to Covid? I’m just not sure we’re going to be able utilize the points. One thought I have is to rent a CC Cabin in November (available now), but likely won’t be @ my 7 month window.


We ended up flipping our expiring points into RCI, it gives us a longer time horizon to use them....


----------



## DVC Jen

twokats said:


> Yes, very nasty.  I am not looking forward to the Sunday/Monday issue.  My boss is very easy.  If I am not comfortable with driving, then I don't have to come in.  I am 20 minutes from Rockwall.  Have quite a few doctors there and shops that I love to frequent.
> Glad you got the shot.  I have been told I can't try to get one til 90 days after my covid positive.  Plus we haven't had very much in our county yet and I refuse to stand in long lines.  (Except at WDW)



 I don't have it yet - just an appointment - for MONDAY of all days!  I am not sure how they are going to handle it if the roads get bad and we can't get there.  Hopefully they will reschedule and not just totally cancel if we can't make it.

I have a friend who recently got her first shot in Hunt county.  She has a house in Greenville but is now  living in Mesquite - still uses the Greenville house as her main home address though.  Hope you are able to get it soon.


----------



## Corinne

My husband and I unexpectedly received our first dose of the vaccine last Friday.  My mothers assisted living facility contacted family members during their vaccination clinic, so we headed right over. Our second dose is scheduled at the end of the month, I am praying the states begin to receive their supply and will be able to ramp up distribution. This needs to end. 

In other news, did anyone else hear about the possible travel restrictions to Florida currently being considered by The White House?


----------



## bobbiwoz

Corrine, no, I hadn’t heard about travel restrictions to FL.  Please tell more?  We are to leave home late next week.

Well, ok, now I found some articles on the Internet.  I don’t think it will happen.


----------



## Corinne

Hi Bobbi, yea I’m not sure it will come to fruition, but who knows!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Corinne said:


> Hi Bobbi, yea I’m not sure it will come to fruition, but who knows!


It does give me pause regarding our upcoming trip.  We have to decide what’s best for us.  We thought going was best...we are re-examining our decision.


----------



## vinmar4

DVC Jen said:


> yes it is nasty here too.  I am in far eastern Dallas county - close to Rockwall county right by 190.  I was able to get a covid shot scheduled for Monday - In Forney!  That is going to be a fun drive, especially since we have just been issued a winter storm watch for Saturday night into Monday.  I will not be driving it.  My husband grew up in Erie, PA and he is taking me.
> 
> Stay safe - and warm.  It's nasty out there!



Yes, it was crazy yesterday in FW! and so sad for all those involved in that 100 car pile up. I lived in Chicago for a long time and used to drive on snow all the time, but I had never seen what just happened yesterday ! I get more nervous driving here  sometimes because of the high speed limits  and all the construction , than in downtown Chicago with all the crazy taxi drivers and snow.

I drive all over the DFW area and sometimes go as far as Tyler , Wichita Falls, Waco  or Sherman, but I decided to change my appointment from yesterday and don't take a chance on the roads. I really hope that Monday is not that bad. I have to go close to Corcicana. 

My daughter lives in east Mesquite ! and I live close to the DFW airport and I hate that we are an hour away, especially not that we have a GS and another grandchild one on the way.

My friend was also able to get some CVS appointments for her sick , elderly parents and she is going to have to go to 2 different locations.
I'm glad that you were able to get scheduled and about your dog!
 I already got my 2 shots! Thank God


----------



## bobbiwoz

^ So happy to hear of your vaccine successes!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

bobbiwoz said:


> Corrine, no, I hadn’t heard about travel restrictions to FL.  Please tell more?  We are to leave home late next week.
> 
> Well, ok, now I found some articles on the Internet.  I don’t think it will happen.


Oh geez.  I'll have to look this up.


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies,

Have they changed the booking process on the DVC site? I have two contracts, the only option is to choose which contract to use 1st and 2nd. The problem is, I have 2020 UE points with each contract, I do not want to use 2021 UE points. I thought during the booking process we could select the actual point distribution?


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> Have they changed the booking process on the DVC site? I have two contracts, the only option is to choose which contract to use 1st and 2nd. The problem is, I have 2020 UE points with each contract, I do not want to use 2021 UE points. I thought during the booking process we could select the actual point distribution?



Hey *Corinne*...are your contracts all under one master contract?  Or are they two separate contracts?  I don't know how DVC reservations work if they are both under one contract.  We have two contracts and they are not under the same master number since they have separate UYs.  In our case, we have to book part of the stay with one contract, and then the rest of the stay with the other.  We then call MS to link the reservations so we don't have to move mid-stay.

Sorry I can't advise how it works with two contracts under a single master contract.   Good luck!


----------



## Corinne

Hi Granny!
Thank you for your reply. I actually have no idea  but since this is the first time I have heard the term master contract, I am fairly certain this is not our situation. We have a smaller contract we bought as an add on years after our initial purchase, all *VWL Dec UY.  *

i feel so dumb we’ve only been DVC members for 20 years!!!


----------



## Corinne

PS.....trying to speak with member services is challenging!


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> Hi Granny!
> Thank you for your reply. I actually have no idea  but since this is the first time I have heard the term master contract, I am fairly certain this is not our situation. We have a smaller contract we bought as an add on years after our initial purchase, all *VWL Dec UY.  *
> 
> i feel so dumb we’ve only been DVC members for 20 years!!!



If you did an add-on through Disney, then all (both) of your contracts will be under the same master contract number with different suffixes...at least that's how I understand it to work.  As I said, we have two completely different contracts so we can't book anything with both of them at the same time.  

It sounds like you used to be able to book and the program would automatically use the oldest points first, and choose from both contracts?  That's pretty cool.  I'm sure they didn't mean to remove that functionality in the programming, so it's most likely a temporary glitch.  Calling MS would seem to be the right thing to do.



Corinne said:


> PS.....trying to speak with member services is challenging!



I have had about 20-30 minute waits on hold for MS the last few times I called.  Painful, but for some things it is still necessary.  Here's hoping you got through and set up your reservation from the points you wanted to use.


----------



## Corinne

The wait time is 50 minutes....same as earlier today


----------



## twinklebug

Chapek was quoted as saying we can expect face masks and social distancing to continue through 2021, but will be gone by 2022.
Is anyone else reading this to mean "no shows, no fireworks, no anything that causes people to crowd up"?

And if that's the case, will the 50th celebration (10/1/21) be pushed off into 2022? I can't imagine them doing it without a giant set of fireworks and shows with celebrities.


----------



## Corinne

twinklebug said:


> Chapek was quoted as saying we can expect face masks and social distancing to continue through 2021, but will be gone by 2022.
> Is anyone else reading this to mean "no shows, no fireworks, no anything that causes people to crowd up"?
> 
> And if that's the case, will the 50th celebration (10/1/21) be pushed off into 2022? I can't imagine them doing it without a giant set of fireworks and shows with celebrities.



I do not have an issue with the  mask protocol, and would probably continue to wear them even after they are no longer required if I felt safer. but that is an interesting question you pose!


----------



## Corinne




----------



## Corinne

OK, Groupies, I now have a better understanding of my points! (I am sure you are all so relieved!) 

I misinterpreted our total points for our 2020 UY, and only need to use the 2019 points I had banked - a much more manageable amount. So I booked our (what used to be annual) September stay! I can bank our 2020 allotment.

PS *Granny*, we do, in fact have a master contract, but you probably already knew that haha!


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> Hi Granny!
> Thank you for your reply. I actually have no idea  but since this is the first time I have heard the term master contract, I am fairly certain this is not our situation. We have a smaller contract we bought as an add on years after our initial purchase, all *VWL Dec UY.  *
> 
> i feel so dumb we’ve only been DVC members for 20 years!!!


Corinne,
I think you are just in a circumstance that is unusual at this moment.  I too find myself thinking why cant I figure this out, after all these years.  Thats the great thing about having a group like this who doesn't judge, but rather helps.  I tend to turn here 1st before I branch out to ask in other places where DVC is concerned.  Not dumb at all, just asking questions about an unusual circumstance


----------



## jimmytammy

*Happy Valentines Day!!!*


----------



## TT4Dis

I am spending this rainy Sunday obsessively studying room views for CC and BRV.  I moved our March Kidani reservation to June at CC/BRV. We have previously done 1 night in a BRV studio so I'm very excited about really getting to enjoy Wilderness Lodge for an extended period of time!


----------



## jimmytammy

TT4Dis said:


> I am spending this rainy Sunday obsessively studying room views for CC and BRV.  I moved our March Kidani reservation to June at CC/BRV. We have previously done 1 night in a BRV studio so I'm very excited about really getting to enjoy Wilderness Lodge for an extended period of time!



Welcome to the Groupies TT4Dis!!!
I cant say you could go wrong with either view, or either resort.  I am partial to VWL(BRV)myself for obvious reasons, as a owner and as a groupie.  But CCV has its great points too.  Our family spent one night in a GV in CCV and it was awesome.  With that said, I still love the decor at VWL better, but it is tiring a bit from use.  If this matters, CCV may be a better fit.  
For general woods views, VWL cant be beat.  And lake views are possible, but iffy.  *KAT4DISNEY* can share her experience on the ever so elusive lake views  Right, Kathy?

Since you have only been one night in WL, you have a lot to look forward to on an extended stay!  Even after all these years, our family still enjoys taking in the little ambiances, suttle as they may be, that makes up a small part of the Love of the Lodge. 

 Obviously, and I'm sure you have already experienced this, but still to this day puts me in awe, is the entrance to the main Lodge.  Those sliding doors lead us to a bygone era in the Westward Ho feel.  Looking up high into the rafters, at the massive totem poles, the massive fireplace and all the little intricate details, make up a wow factor for me, every time I hit those doors!

And listen for the crickets chirping as the lanterns flicker along the walkways.  One of the most distinctive yet often overlooked(or underheard if there is such a word)things that make up the dynamic majesty of the place as a whole, at least for me, is the faint Western like music playing in the background.  It really takes me aback to the era intended, makes me feel like I just stepped foot into The Magnificent Seven movie(Yul Brynner version)or looking for Clint Eastwood to step from behind a log support


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the Groupies TT4Dis!!!
> I cant say you could go wrong with either view, or either resort.  I am partial to VWL(BRV)myself for obvious reasons, as a owner and as a groupie.  But CCV has its great points too.  Our family spent one night in a GV in CCV and it was awesome.  With that said, I still love the decor at VWL better, but it is tiring a bit from use.  If this matters, CCV may be a better fit.
> For general woods views, VWL cant be beat.  And lake views are possible, but iffy.  *KAT4DISNEY* can share her experience on the ever so elusive lake views  Right, Kathy?
> 
> Since you have only been one night in WL, you have a lot to look forward to on an extended stay!  Even after all these years, our family still enjoys taking in the little ambiances, suttle as they may be, that makes up a small part of the Love of the Lodge.
> 
> Obviously, and I'm sure you have already experienced this, but still to this day puts me in awe, is the entrance to the main Lodge.  Those sliding doors lead us to a bygone era in the Westward Ho feel.  Looking up high into the rafters, at the massive totem poles, the massive fireplace and all the little intricate details, make up a wow factor for me, every time I hit those doors!
> 
> And listen for the crickets chirping as the lanterns flicker along the walkways.  One of the most distinctive yet often overlooked(or underheard if there is such a word)things that make up the dynamic majesty of the place as a whole, at least for me, is the faint Western like music playing in the background.  It really takes me aback to the era intended, makes me feel like I just stepped foot into The Magnificent Seven movie(Yul Brynner version)or looking for Clint Eastwood to step from behind a log support


JT you do a great job at describing the Lodge and making me more excited for my trip.


----------



## TT4Dis

jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the Groupies TT4Dis!!!
> I cant say you could go wrong with either view, or either resort.  I am partial to VWL(BRV)myself for obvious reasons, as a owner and as a groupie.  But CCV has its great points too.  Our family spent one night in a GV in CCV and it was awesome.  With that said, I still love the decor at VWL better, but it is tiring a bit from use.  If this matters, CCV may be a better fit.
> For general woods views, VWL cant be beat.  And lake views are possible, but iffy.  *KAT4DISNEY* can share her experience on the ever so elusive lake views  Right, Kathy?
> 
> Since you have only been one night in WL, you have a lot to look forward to on an extended stay!  Even after all these years, our family still enjoys taking in the little ambiances, suttle as they may be, that makes up a small part of the Love of the Lodge.
> 
> Obviously, and I'm sure you have already experienced this, but still to this day puts me in awe, is the entrance to the main Lodge.  Those sliding doors lead us to a bygone era in the Westward Ho feel.  Looking up high into the rafters, at the massive totem poles, the massive fireplace and all the little intricate details, make up a wow factor for me, every time I hit those doors!
> 
> And listen for the crickets chirping as the lanterns flicker along the walkways.  One of the most distinctive yet often overlooked(or underheard if there is such a word)things that make up the dynamic majesty of the place as a whole, at least for me, is the faint Western like music playing in the background.  It really takes me aback to the era intended, makes me feel like I just stepped foot into The Magnificent Seven movie(Yul Brynner version)or looking for Clint Eastwood to step from behind a log support


Thank you so much for the warm welcome! I just checked availability and have switched us to a 1 bedroom at Copper Creek so we can stay in the main building. I’m just so excited to get to experience all the resort has to offer and I know my son is going to love the pool and splash pad!


----------



## jimmytammy

TT4Dis
Either way, I think you have made a great choice!  We here are sort of partial to all things Lodgy


----------



## Kay7979

Hi! I checked in over on the Copper Creek thread, but after spending a couple pleasant hours reading this thread, I thought I'd bookmark this one, too. 

My husband and I are definitely Lodge lovers. Any time we visit Disney, we take the boat over and have a meal or just walk the grounds, sit in a nook, and enjoy views of the lobby and the grounds. We live in a house in the woods that has rustic elements including a big stone fireplace (no where near as big as the Lodge, though, lol), and we have chairs like the ones in the lobby. Actually, I think Disney replaced their Stickley chairs with a similar off-brand version, but I digress. We love the ambiance at the Lodge and all the marvelous details, large and small. When they were building VWL we thought about buying, but we already had three timeshares, including one in Orlando, so it wasn't practical. We do love DVC resorts, though, and have exchanged into one bedrooms at BWV, HHI, OKW, SSR, and also exchanged into a studio at BCV, and spent one night at BLT in a theme park view one bedroom. Every stay was memorable. 

We have an upcoming timeshare trade in May at Ormond Beach, and I tacked on a Wed-Friday stay at CCV. It will be a resort only stay, no parks. When I booked it, I didn't realize the rest of the Lodge was still shut down! We're looking forward to less guests while we explore the resort. Last time we visited, GP had just opened. I think the cabins were under construction, so we haven't seen the completed buildings. 

I'm actually more excited over our brief stay at CCV than I am about our ocean front condo at Ormond Beach. Both will be great, but there's just something so awe-inspiring about the Lodge!


----------



## MJ NH

When is the hotel side opening up?


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the Groupies TT4Dis!!!
> I cant say you could go wrong with either view, or either resort.  I am partial to VWL(BRV)myself for obvious reasons, as a owner and as a groupie.  But CCV has its great points too.  Our family spent one night in a GV in CCV and it was awesome.  With that said, I still love the decor at VWL better, but it is tiring a bit from use.  If this matters, CCV may be a better fit.
> For general woods views, VWL cant be beat.  And lake views are possible, but iffy.  *KAT4DISNEY* can share her experience on the ever so elusive lake views  Right, Kathy?
> 
> Since you have only been one night in WL, you have a lot to look forward to on an extended stay!  Even after all these years, our family still enjoys taking in the little ambiances, suttle as they may be, that makes up a small part of the Love of the Lodge.
> 
> Obviously, and I'm sure you have already experienced this, but still to this day puts me in awe, is the entrance to the main Lodge.  Those sliding doors lead us to a bygone era in the Westward Ho feel.  Looking up high into the rafters, at the massive totem poles, the massive fireplace and all the little intricate details, make up a wow factor for me, every time I hit those doors!
> 
> And listen for the crickets chirping as the lanterns flicker along the walkways.  One of the most distinctive yet often overlooked(or underheard if there is such a word)things that make up the dynamic majesty of the place as a whole, at least for me, is the faint Western like music playing in the background.  It really takes me aback to the era intended, makes me feel like I just stepped foot into The Magnificent Seven movie(Yul Brynner version)or looking for Clint Eastwood to step from behind a log support


Couldn't have said it better, *JT*!


TT4Dis said:


> I am spending this rainy Sunday obsessively studying room views for CC and BRV.  I moved our March Kidani reservation to June at CC/BRV. We have previously done 1 night in a BRV studio so I'm very excited about really getting to enjoy Wilderness Lodge for an extended period of time!


Yes, , *TT*! As is our custom, we often shorten names on this thread, in addition to suggesting new Groupies (more on the in a moment) pull up a rocker and 'set a spell' (spittoon optional). Yes, both CC and VWL (we also--okay *I *will always call the renamed, original WL DVC resort by its actual acronym) are lovely resorts. They share all the same amenities, so you can't go wrong with either. Like *JT*, we prefer the more rustic feel of VWL, as well as the slightly more serene feeling you get staying in that building. We've always enjoyed walking into the VWL's smaller lobby with its distinct smell and rush of a/c on those hot, muggy days. You will undoubtedly love your stay, and be sure to take in all the small details that make the Lodge experience so marvelous. Disney doesn't put the little touches into their newer resorts the way they did with WL and AKL.



Kay7979 said:


> Hi! I checked in over on the Copper Creek thread, but after spending a couple pleasant hours reading this thread, I thought I'd bookmark this one, too.
> 
> My husband and I are definitely Lodge lovers. Any time we visit Disney, we take the boat over and have a meal or just walk the grounds, sit in a nook, and enjoy views of the lobby and the grounds. We live in a house in the woods that has rustic elements including a big stone fireplace (no where near as big as the Lodge, though, lol), and we have chairs like the ones in the lobby. Actually, I think Disney replaced their Stickley chairs with a similar off-brand version, but I digress. We love the ambiance at the Lodge and all the marvelous details, large and small. When they were building VWL we thought about buying, but we already had three timeshares, including one in Orlando, so it wasn't practical. We do love DVC resorts, though, and have exchanged into one bedrooms at BWV, HHI, OKW, SSR, and also exchanged into a studio at BCV, and spent one night at BLT in a theme park view one bedroom. Every stay was memorable.
> 
> We have an upcoming timeshare trade in May at Ormond Beach, and I tacked on a Wed-Friday stay at CCV. It will be a resort only stay, no parks. When I booked it, I didn't realize the rest of the Lodge was still shut down! We're looking forward to less guests while we explore the resort. Last time we visited, GP had just opened. I think the cabins were under construction, so we haven't seen the completed buildings.
> 
> I'm actually more excited over our brief stay at CCV than I am about our ocean front condo at Ormond Beach. Both will be great, but there's just something so awe-inspiring about the Lodge!


Copper Creek is our sister resort, and *mrsap* has done a great job with that thread. In fact, they are the second friendliest thread on the DIS (only because we are the self-proclaimed friendliest )., *Kay*! A resort only stay is a lot of fun, and we've done it a few times, or at least a "barely park, mostly resort" stay. You are in for quite a surprise with the cabins not only being completed, but the landscaping having matured for the past few years. Though I still have hurt feelings over Disney ruining a good portion of the wilderness for the Lodge, even I will admit the cabins are pretty and that GP is also lovely. (Could they have done things differently? Yep, but they didn't ask me.) You are correct: there is something awe-inspiring about our beloved Lodge.

On a larger note, and as promised to *TT*, we now consider you both Groupies, as our only prerequisite is a love of said Lodge, and each of you both possess such, obviously. We did have a slight enrollment fee for a time (payable to _moi_ in small bills) but I was told this was illegal (PM me for details if you wish, though). Anywho, again welcome!


MJ NH said:


> When is the hotel side opening up?


Currently, there is no set date for the hotel side to open, at least not that I've heard.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Kay7979 said:


> Hi! I checked in over on the Copper Creek thread, but after spending a couple pleasant hours reading this thread, I thought I'd bookmark this one, too.
> 
> My husband and I are definitely Lodge lovers. Any time we visit Disney, we take the boat over and have a meal or just walk the grounds, sit in a nook, and enjoy views of the lobby and the grounds. We live in a house in the woods that has rustic elements including a big stone fireplace (no where near as big as the Lodge, though, lol), and we have chairs like the ones in the lobby. Actually, I think Disney replaced their Stickley chairs with a similar off-brand version, but I digress. We love the ambiance at the Lodge and all the marvelous details, large and small. When they were building VWL we thought about buying, but we already had three timeshares, including one in Orlando, so it wasn't practical. We do love DVC resorts, though, and have exchanged into one bedrooms at BWV, HHI, OKW, SSR, and also exchanged into a studio at BCV, and spent one night at BLT in a theme park view one bedroom. Every stay was memorable.
> 
> We have an upcoming timeshare trade in May at Ormond Beach, and I tacked on a Wed-Friday stay at CCV. It will be a resort only stay, no parks. When I booked it, I didn't realize the rest of the Lodge was still shut down! We're looking forward to less guests while we explore the resort. Last time we visited, GP had just opened. I think the cabins were under construction, so we haven't seen the completed buildings.
> 
> I'm actually more excited over our brief stay at CCV than I am about our ocean front condo at Ormond Beach. Both will be great, but there's just something so awe-inspiring about the Lodge!


Welcome to the friendliest place on the Dis!!!


----------



## Granny

Kay7979 said:


> Hi! I checked in over on the Copper Creek thread, but after spending a couple pleasant hours reading this thread, I thought I'd bookmark this one, too.
> 
> My husband and I are definitely Lodge lovers. Any time we visit Disney, we take the boat over and have a meal or just walk the grounds, sit in a nook, and enjoy views of the lobby and the grounds. We live in a house in the woods that has rustic elements including a big stone fireplace (no where near as big as the Lodge, though, lol), and we have chairs like the ones in the lobby. Actually, I think Disney replaced their Stickley chairs with a similar off-brand version, but I digress. We love the ambiance at the Lodge and all the marvelous details, large and small.



*Kay*...thanks for dropping in and sharing your love of Wilderness Lodge! Glad you have enjoyed browsing through this thread. As you can see, we don't always stay 100% on topic, but we are always ready, willing and able to welcome any questions or comments about our favorite place at WDW.



> We have an upcoming timeshare trade in May at Ormond Beach, and I tacked on a Wed-Friday stay at CCV. It will be a resort only stay, no parks. When I booked it, I didn't realize the rest of the Lodge was still shut down! We're looking forward to less guests while we explore the resort. Last time we visited, GP had just opened. I think the cabins were under construction, so we haven't seen the completed buildings.
> 
> I'm actually more excited over our brief stay at CCV than I am about our ocean front condo at Ormond Beach. Both will be great, but there's just something so awe-inspiring about the Lodge!



I think you will really enjoy staying at CCV.  And Geyser Point is definitely something that comes in handy during a resort-only stay.    Aside from that, we like all the nooks and crannies of the WL lobby and the VWL (BRV) lobby as well.  Lots of places to curl up with a book, phone or tablet and just relax.  

And even though the rest of the Lodge is shut down, the hotel portion only represents about 1/3 of the total occupancy of the resort.  So if CCV and BRV are booked up, you will find that the resort is far from empty.  And who knows about the hotel portion by May...it could well be open for guests as well.

Enjoy your stay at our beloved Lodge!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies Kay!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Quiet week for all our groupies.  Quiet can be good I guess, or it can mean lots going on and no remaining time to post.  Anywho, I saw we were at the bottom so I decided being on the 2nd page wasn't meant to be


----------



## sleepydog25

Thanks, *JT*!

For yours truly, it has been a busy time between work, house renovations, and successive weekly trips back to my old haunts in southwest Virginia to do a play. Live theater is tough to find anywhere, but where I lived for 19 years is able to put on shows in small venues with social distancing as they are supported by the local arts council. I agreed to come back and be in a show, and despite the travel (three times in the last month), I've loved it. In fact, I'll continue coming back as long as needed.

We love our house in HHI, but we knew we'd want to renovate the kitchen. It was updated but not exactly what we liked. So, we're redoing it, basically taking out non-load bearing walls to make the island completely open (not boxed in with columns). New lighting has been installed, too. Out front, we had the fence taken down and we're redoing the landscaping.

And in Disney related news, yep, still loving my job at the Disney resort here. I was given training to help out, as needed, with housekeeping attendant duties--think being a bar back at a very busy pub. HK attendants haul new linen to rooms being cleaned and then haul the used linens back to the service center. We also gather garbage from the cans located beneath each building. Meanwhile, as we do these two tasks, we're also called to run specific items to either housekeepers or to guests who requests an item such as a non-slip mat for a tub, extra hangers, etc. When you're working the "Back 40," buildings 21-31 which sit at the far end of the resort from the service center, you're constantly driving the Pargos (golf cart-style vehicles) back and forth and running up and down steps all day. I have to say, though, there's not a dull moment, and I enjoy what I do, especially when I get to interact with guests--that's the best part of my job.

Have a good weekend, Groupies!

Shot from the top floor of the service center looking over the marina


My "office" view when I work the Beach House


View from the fitness center in our subdivision--a 5-minute drive or 10-minute bike


----------



## twokats

Sleepy, love the pics!  Glad you are able to help since you love the plays.  
Also, good luck on the kitchen.  I went thru a total redo of my kitchen back in 2012,
I was so glad to get that part of my house back.


----------



## DVC Jen

sleepydog25 said:


> View attachment 557650
> 
> My "office" view when I work the Beach House
> View attachment 557651
> 
> View from the fitness center in our subdivision--a 5-minute drive or 10-minute bike
> View attachment 557653



your pics are making me want to go back.


----------



## DVC Jen

It's been a crazy week here. Ice, snow, sub zero temps, more ice, more snow, more freezing temps.  We have been so incredibly lucky though.  I was able to get to my appointment and receive my first covid shot on Monday.  The roads in town were HORRIBLE - but the freeways had been treated and were better - at least one lane going each way.

We didn't lose power or water - so like I said we have been extremely fortunate.  Our daughter in Austin lost power for 3 days, but was able to go to her boyfriends sisters house and stay there -  they had power. She is home now and last I heard under a boil water notice.  We are under a conservation notice but we don't have to boil.

Wednesday night we had more dog drama.  I guess losing Ella, and finding lumps on Remy wasn't enough.  Ian was clipping Gus and Remy's nails and accidently clipped two on Remy too close.  He had had enough and was pulling his paw away.  Well one of them started bleeding.  Nothing we did would get it stopped for long.  To make matters worse he has some hip issues and drags his back paws. So even when we did get the bleeding stopped he would walk, drag the paw and it would start again.  So about 9 pm Ian had to load him into the car and go out on the very very bad roads and get him to an emergency vet so they could get it stopped.  They did and wrapped his paw.  Said he had to keep it on for 3 days.  It fell off this morning so we had to create some "magic" to get it back on and staying on.  Packing tape may have been involved.  

I am just so thankful we came out of this as well as we have.  We were cold.  Our furnace really struggled and dipped down into the 50's in the house with it never shutting off - and a fire in the fireplace.  But we kept power,  we kept water, and the times we did have to go out we were safe.  Emily was kept warm and safe in Austin as well.

Hope the rest of our Texas groupies have been as lucky as we have.  I am so looking forward to next Wednesday.  Temp is supposed to be 63!


----------



## MrsM

MJ NH said:


> When is the hotel side opening up?


The regular rooms at the Wilderness Lodge are scheduled to open on June 6


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DVC Jen said:


> It's been a crazy week here. Ice, snow, sub zero temps, more ice, more snow, more freezing temps.  We have been so incredibly lucky though.  I was able to get to my appointment and receive my first covid shot on Monday.  The roads in town were HORRIBLE - but the freeways had been treated and were better - at least one lane going each way.
> 
> We didn't lose power or water - so like I said we have been extremely fortunate.  Our daughter in Austin lost power for 3 days, but was able to go to her boyfriends sisters house and stay there -  they had power. She is home now and last I heard under a boil water notice.  We are under a conservation notice but we don't have to boil.
> 
> Wednesday night we had more dog drama.  I guess losing Ella, and finding lumps on Remy wasn't enough.  Ian was clipping Gus and Remy's nails and accidently clipped two on Remy too close.  He had had enough and was pulling his paw away.  Well one of them started bleeding.  Nothing we did would get it stopped for long.  To make matters worse he has some hip issues and drags his back paws. So even when we did get the bleeding stopped he would walk, drag the paw and it would start again.  So about 9 pm Ian had to load him into the car and go out on the very very bad roads and get him to an emergency vet so they could get it stopped.  They did and wrapped his paw.  Said he had to keep it on for 3 days.  It fell off this morning so we had to create some "magic" to get it back on and staying on.  Packing tape may have been involved.
> 
> I am just so thankful we came out of this as well as we have.  We were cold.  Our furnace really struggled and dipped down into the 50's in the house with it never shutting off - and a fire in the fireplace.  But we kept power,  we kept water, and the times we did have to go out we were safe.  Emily was kept warm and safe in Austin as well.
> 
> Hope the rest of our Texas groupies have been as lucky as we have.  I am so looking forward to next Wednesday.  Temp is supposed to be 63!


Wow Jen.  So glad you guys have come through that crazy weather ok and that Remy is ok.


----------



## jimmytammy

Jen
You folks in TX have had a rough go of it the last few weeks.  The last storm system that came your way hit us 2 days ago, but temps were just at the right place to cause little damage.  We had freezing rain, most melted by 2pm yesterday.  Last weekend hit us worse and the power outages were far worse.  Cant wait for the warm up!  Supposed to leave this Fri for WDW and now they are calling for another system that AM.  My van may be hitting the road late Thurs


----------



## Lakegirl

jimmytammy said:


> Jen
> You folks in TX have had a rough go of it the last few weeks.  The last storm system that came your way hit us 2 days ago, but temps were just at the right place to cause little damage.  We had freezing rain, most melted by 2pm yesterday.  Last weekend hit us worse and the power outages were far worse.  Cant wait for the warm up!  Supposed to leave this Fri for WDW and now they are calling for another system that AM.  My van may be hitting the road late Thurs


Sounds like a good plan to hit the road earlier.
Jenn so glad you are all well.
Up here in Mass it has been beautiful big snow flakes for what feels 3 days.  So pretty.  Jet  Blue opened up flights for September so I might be booking those soon.


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy said:


> Jen
> You folks in TX have had a rough go of it the last few weeks.  The last storm system that came your way hit us 2 days ago, but temps were just at the right place to cause little damage.  We had freezing rain, most melted by 2pm yesterday.  Last weekend hit us worse and the power outages were far worse.  Cant wait for the warm up!  Supposed to leave this Fri for WDW and now they are calling for another system that AM.  My van may be hitting the road late Thurs


We will be hitting the road for HHI on Friday.  I think finally one of our planned vacations will happen.  ( We both have had two vaccines, and no serious side effects, we will cautiously begin to travel.). In WDW we will be at BWV for 4 nights after HHI.

Safe travels!


----------



## Lakegirl

bobbiwoz said:


> We will be hitting the road for HHI on Friday.  I think finally one of our planned vacations will happen.  ( We both have had two vaccines, and no serious side effects, we will cautiously begin to travel.). In WDW we will be at BWV for 4 nights after HHI.
> 
> Safe travels!


So glad to hear no serious side effects.  Your trip sounds amazing!!! Enjoy and safe travels.


----------



## wildernessDad

Hello Groupies!  I'm checking in.  The wife and I had our second dose of the Moderna vaccine on January 26.  I hope you are all able to get the vaccine soon.  We're waiting for it to open up for our son, who is special.  We made resort reservations for Sep 30 - Oct 2, but the park reservations for the MK for Oct 1 have been gobbled up. This is a major bummer.  Personally, I think that those who have a resort reservation and the proper tickets should be able to go to whatever park they want to.  I hope those in Texas get power soon.  We're staying at VWL for Thanksgiving, the 50th anniversary and Dec 5 - 10.  A Hopkins Professor offered an opinion that we in the US will have herd immunity by April.  Others disagree, but the number of cases is going down significantly.  If not by April, then I think before the end of the year as more people get vaccinated.  Sorry about the scatter-brain listing of topics.  I'm still retired and living a stone's throw away from the north entrance to Walt Disney World.  I can drive to Wilderness Lodge in 10 minutes.  I've had offers to go back to Maryland to work on GNC things, but I don't want to leave my Florida home.  I do miss working at the Applied Physics Lab of the Johns Hopkins University.  Was there for 17 and a half years and worked on New Horizons, the mission to Pluto and beyond.  That was fun and it was a wonderful team effort.  I worked on New Horizons in engineering development before the launch, was in the Mission Control Center for the launch, worked other APL programs, and then 8+ years later, was back working New Horizons for the encounter.  Sorry for the babble.  Anyway, I feel good that we got vaccinated; I feel good that we're heading towards normalcy; I think that we'll be able to socialize by December in a normal manner.  Last summer we cancelled a Southwest vacation and that was a huge bummer.  And we cancelled family reunions.  I'm sure you all cancelled stuff too.  I feel like a turkey that's being fattened up for the big dinner.  We went to Disney Springs on Thursday and I was huffing and puffing and I didn't walk that much.  Time to get back into shape.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

wildernessDad said:


> Hello Groupies!  I'm checking in.  The wife and I had our second dose of the Moderna vaccine on January 26.  I hope you are all able to get the vaccine soon.  We're waiting for it to open up for our son, who is special.  We made resort reservations for Sep 30 - Oct 2, but the park reservations for the MK for Oct 1 have been gobbled up. This is a major bummer.  Personally, I think that those who have a resort reservation and the proper tickets should be able to go to whatever park they want to.  I hope those in Texas get power soon.  We're staying at VWL for Thanksgiving, the 50th anniversary and Dec 5 - 10.  A Hopkins Professor offered an opinion that we in the US will have herd immunity by April.  Others disagree, but the number of cases is going down significantly.  If not by April, then I think before the end of the year as more people get vaccinated.  Sorry about the scatter-brain listing of topics.  I'm still retired and living a stone's throw away from the north entrance to Walt Disney World.  I can drive to Wilderness Lodge in 10 minutes.  I've had offers to go back to Maryland to work on GNC things, but I don't want to leave my Florida home.  I do miss working at the Applied Physics Lab of the Johns Hopkins University.  Was there for 17 and a half years and worked on New Horizons, the mission to Pluto and beyond.  That was fun and it was a wonderful team effort.  I worked on New Horizons in engineering development before the launch, was in the Mission Control Center for the launch, worked other APL programs, and then 8+ years later, was back working New Horizons for the encounter.  Sorry for the babble.  Anyway, I feel good that we got vaccinated; I feel good that we're heading towards normalcy; I think that we'll be able to socialize by December in a normal manner.  Last summer we cancelled a Southwest vacation and that was a huge bummer.  And we cancelled family reunions.  I'm sure you all cancelled stuff too.  I feel like a turkey that's being fattened up for the big dinner.  We went to Disney Springs on Thursday and I was huffing and puffing and I didn't walk that much.  Time to get back into shape.


My daughter and I were hoping to get the vaccines before our April trip but I don't think that will happen.  Roll out has been pretty slow here and neither of us is close to being able to sign up.  You sure have done a lot of really cool things!!


----------



## twokats

Like Jen, I had a lot of the white stuff called snow.  Our county still has a lot of water departments and corporations that are under a boil notice if they even have water.  Unfortunately (or fortunately, as I view it) we only have one bathroom that has cold water.  More than some have, but we are hoping when the other pipes thaw that none of them are busted.  Our house sits on blocks, so usually, no damage in the house, but a muddy mess under it for whoever has to go under and fix it.  We can finally see most of our yard since the temps have been above freezing for some of yesterday and so far all of today, with no freezes in the forecast til Tuesday of next week, with 60's also in the forecast.  Gotta love Texas!


----------



## sleepydog25

bobbiwoz said:


> We will be hitting the road for HHI on Friday.  I think finally one of our planned vacations will happen.  ( We both have had two vaccines, and no serious side effects, we will cautiously begin to travel.). In WDW we will be at BWV for 4 nights after HHI.
> 
> Safe travels!


Chances are I'll work that Sunday, Monday, and Tuesday. Will you be there that long? (I don't seem to have your trip on Page 1.)


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twokats said:


> Like Jen, I had a lot of the white stuff called snow.  Our county still has a lot of water departments and corporations that are under a boil notice if they even have water.  Unfortunately (or fortunately, as I view it) we only have one bathroom that has cold water.  More than some have, but we are hoping when the other pipes thaw that none of them are busted.  Our house sits on blocks, so usually, no damage in the house, but a muddy mess under it for whoever has to go under and fix it.  We can finally see most of our yard since the temps have been above freezing for some of yesterday and so far all of today, with no freezes in the forecast til Tuesday of next week, with 60's also in the forecast.  Gotta love Texas!


Good luck to you when it comes to not having any busted pipes.


----------



## bobbiwoz

DVC Jen said:


> your pics are making me want to go back.


We will be there next week!  I feel the same about the pictures....

Hope you go back soon, too.


----------



## DVC Jen

jimmytammy said:


> Jen
> You folks in TX have had a rough go of it the last few weeks.  The last storm system that came your way hit us 2 days ago, but temps were just at the right place to cause little damage.  We had freezing rain, most melted by 2pm yesterday.  Last weekend hit us worse and the power outages were far worse.  Cant wait for the warm up!  Supposed to leave this Fri for WDW and now they are calling for another system that AM.  My van may be hitting the road late Thurs



Yikes - be careful.  If you want to swing by Texas on the way I will be ready!


----------



## DVC Jen

twokats said:


> Like Jen, I had a lot of the white stuff called snow.  Our county still has a lot of water departments and corporations that are under a boil notice if they even have water.  Unfortunately (or fortunately, as I view it) we only have one bathroom that has cold water.  More than some have, but we are hoping when the other pipes thaw that none of them are busted.  Our house sits on blocks, so usually, no damage in the house, but a muddy mess under it for whoever has to go under and fix it.  We can finally see most of our yard since the temps have been above freezing for some of yesterday and so far all of today, with no freezes in the forecast til Tuesday of next week, with 60's also in the forecast.  Gotta love Texas!




I have been wondering how you were doing out there.  I hope you don't have any pipe issues. Crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## bobbiwoz

sleepydog25 said:


> Chances are I'll work that Sunday, Monday, and Tuesday. Will you be there that long? (I don't seem to have your trip on Page 1.)


We are there February 27 to March 2...so, Saturday, Sunday and Monday, we will meet!  We will be leaving on Tuesday for WDW.

So happy you were able to be in the play!


----------



## sleepydog25

bobbiwoz said:


> We are there February 27 to March 2...so, Saturday, Sunday and Monday, we will meet!  We will be leaving on Tuesday for WDW.
> 
> So happy you were able to be in the play!


Great! I won't know what my schedule is until this Wednesday, so I'll drop you a note so you'll know where to find me!


----------



## twokats

Well, Jen & DLI, thanks for the good wishes, but we do have at least 4 as of right now!  I am on my plumbers list but they told me it was a long list which I expected.
My son's house behind me still has water and no problems, so I have a source and we are managing.  We did not loose anything until yesterday. 
There are still a lot of people in this area that are having major water issues, so I feel lucky in some respects!  At least my pipes did not flood inside my house.


----------



## DVC Jen

twokats said:


> Well, Jen & DLI, thanks for the good wishes, but we do have at least 4 as of right now!  I am on my plumbers list but they told me it was a long list which I expected.
> My son's house behind me still has water and no problems, so I have a source and we are managing.  We did not loose anything until yesterday.
> There are still a lot of people in this area that are having major water issues, so I feel lucky in some respects!  At least my pipes did not flood inside my house.



ugh!  I am so sorry.  Hopefully you can get them fixed quickly and as painlessly as possible.


----------



## jimmytammy

Kathy
Prayers for you folks.  Glad your son is so close by


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twokats said:


> Well, Jen & DLI, thanks for the good wishes, but we do have at least 4 as of right now!  I am on my plumbers list but they told me it was a long list which I expected.
> My son's house behind me still has water and no problems, so I have a source and we are managing.  We did not loose anything until yesterday.
> There are still a lot of people in this area that are having major water issues, so I feel lucky in some respects!  At least my pipes did not flood inside my house.


Oh no.  Thank goodness your son is so close.  Glad you haven't had flooding in your house at least.  DH and I were watching a video yesterday showing some of the damage people have in their homes.  Water just pouring from the ceilings.  So heartbreaking.  So glad that isn't you.  I hope the plumber can get there soon.


----------



## twokats

The plumber actually made it this morning!  He has us fixed for now, but is recommending a total replumb.  I know that sounds bad, but my husband says the cost is not really that bad and we can get some things added and changed.  But we HAVE WATER!!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Kathy,
Prayers have been answered!  Glad y'all are back to as normal as possible for the moment.


----------



## DVC Jen

bobbiwoz said:


> We will be there next week!  I feel the same about the pictures....
> 
> Hope you go back soon, too.



We have a nice long trip planned.  Starting June 28th until July 14th.  We will be at CBR for one night (non park day).  It's the day we get into Orlando - we drive from Texas.  Then the next day we check into BRV for 11 nights. Our first is also a non park day.  But we are planning on doing Disney Springs and shopping for groceries, relaxing around the resort.  The next 10 days will be park days.  After that we are going down to Vero for 4 more nights before we head back home.  I am really looking forward to this trip.  Both of our daughters will be coming with so that makes it even better.


----------



## DVC Jen

twokats said:


> But we HAVE WATER!!!!!





So happy for you!!!!


----------



## Kay7979

DVC Jen said:


> We have a nice long trip planned.  Starting June 28th until July 14th.  We will be at CBR for one night (non park day).  It's the day we get into Orlando - we drive from Texas.  Then the next day we check into BRV for 11 nights. Our first is also a non park day.  But we are planning on doing Disney Springs and shopping for groceries, relaxing around the resort.  The next 10 days will be park days.  After that we are going down to Vero for 4 more nights before we head back home.  I am really looking forward to this trip.  Both of our daughters will be coming with so that makes it even better.


 That sounds like an amazing trip! If you’re like me, planning and anticipating is half the fun. I hope you and your family have an amazing time.


----------



## Granny

DVC Jen said:


> We have a nice long trip planned.  Starting June 28th until July 14th.



*Jen*...that trip sounds like heaven!  16 nights gives you plenty of time to relax and take the parks and VB at a nice leisurely pace.  I'm sure you will have a fantastic time, and I'm sure you will enjoying planning such an extended trip.  Enjoy!


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

For those who were around during the last hard goods refurb at the OG VWL, how did it impact stays?  We were planning a big family trip in Summer of 2022 when the original refurb should have been completed but now it may land right smack in the middle of it.  This group of family won't be a park all day kind of family, so we would be at the resort frequently for mid-day breaks, pool days etc. DH is writing off staying at BRV because the construction will be too much of a burden with noise, etc.  Is he correct? Should we skip BRV for this trip?  We really dislike Copper Creek so that isn't an alternative for us, it would be another resort if not BRV.


----------



## DVC Jen

Kay7979 said:


> That sounds like an amazing trip! If you’re like me, planning and anticipating is half the fun. I hope you and your family have an amazing time.



Thank you.  Not really a lot of planning going into it.  We are going to be cooking and eating most meals in our room (probably) because of Covid.  Although that may change now that 3 of the 4 of us will be fully vaccinated - hopefully all 4 of us if Texas opens it up to food/essential workers.  I already have our park reservations made.  Will be a different type of trip without FP..  but it will still be good.  We are alive, we are healthy and we are going to be together at the happiest place on earth. What more could we ask for.


----------



## Corinne

MrsM said:


> The regular rooms at the Wilderness Lodge are scheduled to open on June 6


My birthday!


----------



## Corinne

Sleepy, great pics! Happy to hear you’re enjoying work, settling in at home, and able to participate in the play. All. Good.


----------



## Corinne

Safe travels Jimmy and Bobbi! Don’t forget us here who will be living vicariously through you!

WildernessDad  nice to hear from you, glad you were able to be vaccinated, and hope your son will be too!


----------



## jimmytammy

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> For those who were around during the last hard goods refurb at the OG VWL, how did it impact stays?  We were planning a big family trip in Summer of 2022 when the original refurb should have been completed but now it may land right smack in the middle of it.  This group of family won't be a park all day kind of family, so we would be at the resort frequently for mid-day breaks, pool days etc. DH is writing off staying at BRV because the construction will be too much of a burden with noise, etc.  Is he correct? Should we skip BRV for this trip?  We really dislike Copper Creek so that isn't an alternative for us, it would be another resort if not BRV.


Honestly, WDW is one big ol continuing construction sight IMO.  Its like work never ends, it just moves around from place to. place.  We have been several times when work is going on around the resort, and they tend to do a really good job keeping noise to a minimum IMO.  We were there the time hard goods were being replaced and didnt feel it to be bad.  Im in construction and I feel that the workers at WDW are in tune with realizing the situation around them.


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> Safe travels Jimmy and Bobbi! Don’t forget us here who will be living vicariously through you!
> 
> WildernessDad  nice to hear from you, glad you were able to be vaccinated, and hope your son will be too!


Thanks Corinne!  We are pulling out today at lunch for a stopover in Brunswick GA.  Tomorrow around here they were calling for winter mix, now just cold rain, but doing in rain in dark, not my cup o tea  

I will do my best to share pics and share with you folks, as so many of you do the same.  

Bobbi, looks like our times may overlap a few days.  Mini meet?


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

jimmytammy said:


> Honestly, WDW is one big ol continuing construction sight IMO.  Its like work never ends, it just moves around from place to. place.  We have been several times when work is going on around the resort, and they tend to do a really good job keeping noise to a minimum IMO.  We were there the time hard goods were being replaced and didnt feel it to be bad.  Im in construction and I feel that the workers at WDW are in tune with realizing the situation around them.


Yup, it is always under construction!  Usually that doesn't scare me away (i.e. I would stay at Poly right now no problem).  Since BRV is only one building I just wasn't sure how impacted it may feel if for instance the floor above you is being worked on.  Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## bobbiwoz

There’s a thread here saying March 1 will be HHI‘s 25th anniversary!  It asks if there will be anything special.

Sleepy???


----------



## Kay7979

Grrrr. Southwest emailed me about a flight change, removing us from a 7:10 AM direct flight that would have gotten us in at 9:45. I don’t understand why this flight would suddenly be eliminated. I find it hard to believe not enough people were booking. In place of this, they suggested 6:15 AM with a stop in Baltimore. Ugh. No way we’re getting up that early and having to change planes besides. So the lesser of many evils was a direct flight at 1:40 PM that arrives at 4:15. I’m bummed because we’re losing hours of our already brief stay. Sigh.


----------



## twinklebug

Kay7979 said:


> Grrrr. Southwest emailed me about a flight change, removing us from a 7:10 AM direct flight that would have gotten us in at 9:45. I don’t understand why this flight would suddenly be eliminated. I find it hard to believe not enough people were booking. In place of this, they suggested 6:15 AM with a stop in Baltimore. Ugh. No way we’re getting up that early and having to change planes besides. So the lesser of many evils was a direct flight at 1:40 PM that arrives at 4:15. I’m bummed because we’re losing hours of our already brief stay. Sigh.


They did that to me too. I was hoping to have a nice empty cabin.

Word is SWA is booking almost every seat these days. if they can squash those who have booked on a half or less full flight onto another, they will.


----------



## Kay7979

twinklebug said:


> They did that to me too. I was hoping to have a nice empty cabin.
> 
> Word is SWA is booking almost every seat these days. if they can squash those who have booked on a half or less full flight onto another, they will.



It seems direct flights would be first to fill up, but maybe not, therefore the need to stop at one of their hubs to accumulate more passengers. I hope they don’t scupper our new flight. I really would like a direct flight. A few weeks ago we flew Delta from Buffalo to Phoenix. Our outbound flights were 20-30% full. It was great. Returning, the main flight was fairly full, but the second leg was maybe 30%.


----------



## twinklebug

I've been noticing for awhile now that the search tool no longer brings up the image for VWL over the results for VWL-BR. It's there for Copper Creek, but the two are often not together in the results.  It bothers me as I will skip by the WVL-BR results without that image and have to backtrack to find it.

It has to be a bug, even Jambo/Kidani have separate images.


----------



## sleepydog25

bobbiwoz said:


> We are there February 27 to March 2...so, Saturday, Sunday and Monday, we will meet!  We will be leaving on Tuesday for WDW.
> 
> So happy you were able to be in the play!


Sunday, I'll be at the Broad Creek Mercantile, Tide Me Over, and Big Dipper Pool area from 7:30-2:30. Monday and Tuesday, I'll be housekeeping attendant, though I'm not sure what area. Typically, the resort splits the duties between two areas: front--buildings 11-20 and back--buildings 21-31. So, if you see some good-looking guy wearing blue shorts (or pants if it's chilly), and a rust-colored top, chances are it's me. . .or Lea. He and I are often mistaken for each other as we're both tall, have slim builds, and gray hair.  Sure hope to see you!


----------



## sleepydog25

bobbiwoz said:


> There’s a thread here saying March 1 will be HHI‘s 25th anniversary!  It asks if there will be anything special.
> 
> Sleepy???


There are a few things to watch out for on the activities sheet which they'll give you when you check in to include fun pool activities, an outdoor movie, and a low country shrimp boil. By the way, *Luv* works Sunday and Monday at the front desk (she goes by Chris there, btw! ).

@jimmytammy: I know you'll be here next week, and the activities will be through next weekend. Won't have my schedule for next week until 3 March. C'ya!


----------



## sleepydog25

Here are a two items of interest for those traveling to HHI in the next two weeks.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny, help!!!
Top shot is ongoing construction at Tron
Others are views from room


----------



## Granny

*Jimmy*....good to see Tron construction moving right along.  I'm sure that ride will be a big hit.   And it looks like you got a great "middle of the C" Lake View villa.  Love the views of Bay Lake from there...nice!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny
It is a great room! And thanks for getting me turned around

 Things here are a bit different but i wouldn’t hesitate to return under the current circumstances
The eateries are bit more limited in the menu items
But all in all the CMs are very upbeat and being as normal as they can be


----------



## jimmytammy

Where am I?


----------



## jimmytammy

Getting to WL was a bit of a hike
We walked from BLT to MK then caught a boat from there
Ubered back to BLT
Kristy waited on us and actually mentioned remembering waiting on a few of us groupies back Dec 2019
She did a great job last night by herself tending and waiting as Brucie, the bit older lady who works there had a migraine and had to go home.
We tried for GP 1st but had a 1.5  wait
Walked right in to TL


----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## jimmytammy

Even when staying at BLT, this is how we roll


----------



## twinklebug

I asked on the tickets and passes thread, but will ask here as well since they may not be DVC oriented... Has Disney stopped selling renewals for our DVC Gold Annual Passes? I had read as recently as last november of someone renewing.


----------



## badeacon

twinklebug said:


> I asked on the tickets and passes thread, but will ask here as well since they may not be DVC oriented... Has Disney stopped selling renewals for our DVC Gold Annual Passes? I had read as recently as last november of someone renewing.


You can buy renewals of gold passes from DVC. I did this week.


----------



## twinklebug

badeacon said:


> You can buy renewals of gold passes from DVC. I did this week.


Thanks! That's a relief.


----------



## TCRAIG

twinklebug said:


> I asked on the tickets and passes thread, but will ask here as well since they may not be DVC oriented... Has Disney stopped selling renewals for our DVC Gold Annual Passes? I had read as recently as last november of someone renewing.


I renewed Jerry’s Gold AP last month.  They’re doing renewals - just no NEW passes.


----------



## TCRAIG

Jimmy and Tammy - thanks for the pictures!  They’re fantastic- hope you have a great time!


----------



## jimmytammy

for those of you fortunate enough to have had a corn dog in DL, Sleepy Hollow is now selling the exact same formula
My only complaint, SH needs  instructions from DL on how to cook properly
That corn dog I had in DL was awesome 
This one today, exact same taste but it wasn’t cooked all the way through like the ones in DL
Not complaining but rather sharing with the DL corn dog lovers


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> View attachment 559646Getting to WL was a bit of a hike
> We walked from BLT to MK then caught a boat from there
> Ubered back to BLT
> Kristy waited on us and actually mentioned remembering waiting on a few of us groupies back Dec 2019
> She did a great job last night by herself tending and waiting as Brucie, the bit older lady who works there had a migraine and had to go home.
> We tried for GP 1st but had a 1.5  wait
> Walked right in to TL



Hi Casey! Hi Tammy! Groupie meet spot!!!ohhhh dang, all that is missing are a few more tables and chairs and more Groupies!


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> Hi Casey! Hi Tammy! Groupie meet spot!!!ohhhh dang, all that is missing are a few more tables and chairs and more Groupies!


Wishing we all could have been there.  Soon, very soon, we hope and pray


----------



## jimmytammy

several of you probably recognize Kenny, a former TL server/tender
We became friends with him around 03 and remained that way until we lost touch after he went to work at CM
He went off FB for awhile, changed his cell and lost my number
I reached out to a server at CM who left him a note in Dec 19 and Kenny got back with me and here we are
He met us last night at DS and we ate at Boathouse and I have to say I was impressed and will definitely go back

We have plans for HS today. So we get up at 6:45 this AM, are told to be in the virtual que for ROTR just to be told at 7am it is full!!!!!  How does this happen?  3 of us trying at same time.  UGhhhhh


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Kay7979 said:


> Grrrr. Southwest emailed me about a flight change, removing us from a 7:10 AM direct flight that would have gotten us in at 9:45. I don’t understand why this flight would suddenly be eliminated. I find it hard to believe not enough people were booking. In place of this, they suggested 6:15 AM with a stop in Baltimore. Ugh. No way we’re getting up that early and having to change planes besides. So the lesser of many evils was a direct flight at 1:40 PM that arrives at 4:15. I’m bummed because we’re losing hours of our already brief stay. Sigh.


I'm so worried about them doing this to us.  They did it with the trip we were supposed to take in January.  If we get in later I may not get to my Beaches and Cream ADR


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> View attachment 559792
> several of you probably recognize Kenny, a former TL server/tender
> We became friends with him around 03 and remained that way until we lost touch after he went to work at CM
> He went off FB for awhile, changed his cell and lost my number
> I reached out to a server at CM who left him a note in Dec 19 and Kenny got back with me and here we are
> He met us last night at DS and we ate at Boathouse and I have to say I was impressed and will definitely go back
> 
> We have plans for HS today. So we get up at 6:45 this AM, are told to be in the virtual que for ROTR just to be told at 7am it is full!!!!!  How does this happen?  3 of us trying at same time.  UGhhhhh


Thank you for all the pictures.  Glad you were able to reconnect with Kenny.  I'm so worried about not being able to get onto ROR.  Ugh.


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> View attachment 559792
> several of you probably recognize Kenny, a former TL server/tender
> We became friends with him around 03 and remained that way until we lost touch after he went to work at CM
> He went off FB for awhile, changed his cell and lost my number
> I reached out to a server at CM who left him a note in Dec 19 and Kenny got back with me and here we are
> He met us last night at DS and we ate at Boathouse and I have to say I was impressed and will definitely go back
> 
> We have plans for HS today. So we get up at 6:45 this AM, are told to be in the virtual que for ROTR just to be told at 7am it is full!!!!!  How does this happen?  3 of us trying at same time.  UGhhhhh


Good to see some relaxed, happy faces in the World!

I have been watching Molly of all ear's and her tips on getting those boarding passes, according to her, we need to have the screen keyed up to press the button for join and not worry about who's in our group, it will automatically add everyone (don't know for sure as I have not tried it). Also, if in the park, make sure you are NOT on Disney's wifi, it will slow you down. Just use your own phone data plan for this one thing.

Good luck!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twinklebug said:


> Good to see some relaxed, happy faces in the World!
> 
> I have been watching Molly of all ear's and her tips on getting those boarding passes, according to her, we need to have the screen keyed up to press the button for join and not worry about who's in our group, it will automatically add everyone (don't know for sure as I have not tried it). Also, if in the park, make sure you are NOT on Disney's wifi, it will slow you down. Just use your own phone data plan for this one thing.
> 
> Good luck!


I also think she has previously said that only one person per group should try


----------



## jimmytammy

DLI and Twinkle
Thanks for the great tips, and as it turned out, these all came true!  We got a BP right at 1pm and rode around 5:30.  The ride/experience was awesome and cant wait to snag another BP, fingers crossed, Thurs.
We were at Ogas and a server knew exactly what we were trying to do, so he showed me.  We were on data, once you have your screen on the right place, you keep refreshing screen by pulling down with your finger, starting at about 2 mins til go time.  

We are headed to AK later today and we hit he jackpot on temps for that park.  Its been summer in NC weather since we arrived so Im glad we are returning to Spring in FL temps today, mid to high 70s.  Not complaining, but going from 20s to high 80s, shock to system


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> DLI and Twinkle
> Thanks for the great tips, and as it turned out, these all came true!  We got a BP right at 1pm and rode around 5:30.  The ride/experience was awesome and cant wait to snag another BP, fingers crossed, Thurs.
> We were at Ogas and a server knew exactly what we were trying to do, so he showed me.  We were on data, once you have your screen on the right place, you keep refreshing screen by pulling down with your finger, starting at about 2 mins til go time.
> 
> We are headed to AK later today and we hit he jackpot on temps for that park.  Its been summer in NC weather since we arrived so Im glad we are returning to Spring in FL temps today, mid to high 70s.  Not complaining, but going from 20s to high 80s, shock to system


Yay!  So glad it worked!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Ogas Cantina


----------



## jimmytammy

Sorry for the sideways shots
The ROTR ride attraction


----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## jimmytammy

HS end of day 


From BLT to Contemporary 5th floor walkway


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy, I love your account and pictures.  Tom and I are on way to BWV after three wonderful nights in HHI!  Once we met Sleepydog we ran into him every 5 minutes.  Meeting him and Chris were highlights as well many other CM.

Our view there!


----------



## jimmytammy

Bobbi,
Patrick and Chris are pretty great people IMO, like so many other groupies we have met through the years, including you  

We are looking forward to some "lazy" days at HHI in a few days.  We love sitting on the balconies of DVC and drinking our cup o Joe in the AM.  We love our room here at BLT, but in the AM, we are on the sunny side so have yet to been able to enjoy.  This AM may have been different as the temps are supposed to cool here to the high 70s.  I dont know, Im still in the room, bumming


----------



## Lakegirl

jimmytammy said:


> View attachment 559792
> several of you probably recognize Kenny, a former TL server/tender
> We became friends with him around 03 and remained that way until we lost touch after he went to work at CM
> He went off FB for awhile, changed his cell and lost my number
> I reached out to a server at CM who left him a note in Dec 19 and Kenny got back with me and here we are
> He met us last night at DS and we ate at Boathouse and I have to say I was impressed and will definitely go back
> 
> We have plans for HS today. So we get up at 6:45 this AM, are told to be in the virtual que for ROTR just to be told at 7am it is full!!!!!  How does this happen?  3 of us trying at same time.  UGhhhhh


What is CM?


----------



## Lakegirl

Thanks so much for the pictures!,, love them.  Our WL came through for September at WL so excited.  Totally my fault for letting it get to the point of WL. I wasn’t sure exactly what week we wanted to go.  Original plan was for our Anniversary week but then realized that was DW anniversary as well so I waited too long,
.  Availability was plentiful until right at the 7 month mark and then everything was gone.  Everybody loves our lodge, can’t say I blame them, but very happy to be back where we want to be.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Lakegirl said:


> What is CM?


Maybe the Cape May Buffet?


----------



## jimmytammy

Lakegirl said:


> What is CM?


Sorry, I really shouldn't be shortening these words. CM stands for Chef Mickeys, but it could have meant CastMember as well When I get on my phone or computer, my typing skills are terrible.    
For ex., this little bit I just typed, 3 minutes.  Awful, I tell you, awful


----------



## sleepydog25

bobbiwoz said:


> jimmytammy, I love your account and pictures.  Tom and I are on way to BWV after three wonderful nights in HHI!  Once we met Sleepydog we ran into him every 5 minutes.  Meeting him and Chris were highlights as well many other CM.
> 
> Our view there!
> 
> View attachment 560009


It was so wonderful to finally meet up with you guys! I do so wish we'd have had more time to chat. 

For those Groupies who weren't aware, I knew *bobbiwoz* and *Tom *would be in for a few days and hoped to spend a few moments with them while they were here. The first day, I was at the far end of the resort working the Big Dipper, Mercantile, and Tide Me Over area. I think they showed up about the time I went on lunch break--they did get to meet my co-worker Vinnie (he was my main trainer) who is a great guy. I looked for them on my trips back to the service center to grab supplies which is located near where their room was in the picture above. No luck. 

However, the next day (Monday), I was assigned to the front of the resort, and my duties included supplying fresh linens and supplies to the Mousekeepers, hauling away the old linens, running items to guests (coffee maker, towels, TV remote, et. al.), and even at one point, helping an elderly couple unload their car and take their luggage to their room. Of course, it was at the point of running a few items to a room that I hear CM Kate say a floor beneath me, "Yes, Patrick is running around here right now. I just saw him. And Chris is working the front desk," and I came bounding down the stairs. We talked for a few minutes before I got the call to help the couple unload their car (it was PACKED to the gills). I believe they also stepped in then to say "hi" to *Luv*.

As fortune would have it, I then proceeded to run into them at least four more times in the next couple of hours! I think *bobbi *and *Tom *would tell you I was constantly on the move--no rest for housekeeping attendants! Even funnier, four times over the rest of that day and into yesterday (I saw *bobbi *and *Tom* one more time, too), I had other CMs tell me, "Oh, Patrick, this delightful couple from NJ have been looking for you!" Obviously, they had looked far and wide. Again, it was great to having seen you guys!



jimmytammy said:


> Bobbi,
> Patrick and Chris are pretty great people IMO, like so many other groupies we have met through the years, including you
> 
> We are looking forward to some "lazy" days at HHI in a few days.  We love sitting on the balconies of DVC and drinking our cup o Joe in the AM.  We love our room here at BLT, but in the AM, we are on the sunny side so have yet to been able to enjoy.  This AM may have been different as the temps are supposed to cool here to the high 70s.  I dont know, Im still in the room, bumming


So, now it's your turn to find me!   Let's see. On Sunday, I'll be back at the Broad Creek area (that's the main pool, etc.), so mostly wiping down railings, cleaning bathrooms every hour, hauling towels and trash, sweeping, etc. Come Monday, I'll be back over at the Beach House, a place I haven't been in recent weeks. Can't miss me there if you come over as it's just that one building, pool area, and bathrooms. Finally, on Tuesday, I'll be back doing housekeeping attendant duties which means I'm all over the resort driving around in a golf cart hauling stuff! Here is the current weather forecast for those three days:
Sunday - sunny but windy and only about 60F
Monday - also sunny and a little warmer and less windy, with a high in the low 60s
Tuesday - partly cloudy and high in the upper 60s

I'll be looking out for you! And I'll look something like this (pardon the sideways look). . .


----------



## Granny

*Sleepy*....we can't have you laying down on the job!


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> *Sleepy*....we can't have you laying down on the job!
> 
> View attachment 560164


I really like the pattern on those cast member masks. Saw the image (on instagram?) of the artist creating it.

These are a perfect throwback example of what The Disney Corporation used to be able to do. There was a need, they designed and fulfilled it entirely in house from the pattern, to the printing and manufacturing.

I only wish they'd have done the same for the masks for sale in the shops, quality and thoughtful style verses the campy-kitschy masks they produce in bulk.


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> I really like the pattern on those cast member masks. Saw the image (on instagram?) of the artist creating it.
> 
> These are a perfect throwback example of what The Disney Corporation used to be able to do. There was a need, they designed and fulfilled it entirely in house from the pattern, to the printing and manufacturing.
> 
> I only wish they'd have done the same for the masks for sale in the shops, quality and thoughtful style verses the campy-kitschy masks they produce in bulk.


Whenever we wear these masks off property, those in the know will ask if we're CMs. They are comfortable, and yes, Disney did a great job designing, making, and implementing them.


----------



## Corinne

I want that mask Sleepy! Wow  have those words ever been written here before? Lol


----------



## jimmytammy

*Sleepy*
We will definitely catch up with you and Chris at work and hope is you guys have time to get together a couple times for lunch/dinner at some of your faves.  We have no plans at this point so pretty wide open!


----------



## jimmytammy

The guardians of galaxy building from the parking lot. There are a lot of big buildings going up property wide right now


----------



## Granny

*Jimmy.*..loving those pix!  




How have the crowds been?  There aren't many people in your pictures, so it made me wonder.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny, thank you so much for straightening me out on the pics 



Granny said:


> *Jimmy.*..loving those pix!
> 
> View attachment 560379
> 
> 
> How have the crowds been?  There aren't many people in your pictures, so it made me wonder.


Crowds not bad, Manageable for sure, but the lines this week have been crazy.  I would say, based on what we have seen, Tues and Wed are great park days under the current rules.  All other days, though not as many people here as we are accustomed too, having to wait for everything is a bit crazy.  Even to get in a store will create a line.  Most CMs say this week and last the numbers of people have definitely risen.

Edit: I think once shows are open back up, lines may diminish a bit.  I will say its been great just to be here.  And I think the CMs, especially the servers, are really glad to see the fans returning.


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> Granny, thank you so much for straightening me out on the pics
> 
> 
> Crowds not bad, Manageable for sure, but the lines this week have been crazy.  I would say, based on what we have seen, Tues and Wed are great park days under the current rules.  All other days, though not as many people here as we are accustomed too, having to wait for everything is a bit crazy.  Even to get in a store will create a line.  Most CMs say this week and last the numbers of people have definitely risen.


Spring break is ramping up. Google had told me it's next week, but more research shows it's spread out over the entire month of March, some going into April.


----------



## jimmytammy

Line for Carousel of Progress at 12pm today


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twinklebug said:


> Spring break is ramping up. Google had told me it's next week, but more research shows it's spread out over the entire month of March, some going into April.


My nephew is in MK today and said it's pretty full.


----------



## jimmytammy

So when the MK is full, what to do, what to do?
Hanging out at a favorite watering hole is always a good idea
Fabio, who tended bar before COVID at Geyser Pt remembers us from Dec 19
It’s always nice to catch back up with CMs


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> Line for Carousel of Progress at 12pm todayView attachment 560672


Whaaaaattttt?


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> Whaaaaattttt?


I know, right!!  I heard through the CM grapevine that WDW is on the brink of opening to more folks.  They will have to find a way to move the lines along a bit faster as most are getting stuck out in the sun for awhile now.  It will be interesting to see what takes place over the next few weeks


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> I know, right!!  I heard through the CM grapevine that WDW is on the brink of opening to more folks.  They will have to find a way to move the lines along a bit faster as most are getting stuck out in the sun for awhile now.  It will be interesting to see what takes place over the next few weeks


I'm not liking that at all especially without fastpass.  My big worry is how much I will be out in the sun.  I'm going to be covered as much as I can and have an umbrella with me.  This is my first trip after my melanoma diagnosis so I'm trying to be as careful as possible.


----------



## jimmytammy

DLI
 Not to discourage you from going as I think we hit the beginning of spring break, and we did find many shady spots to sit down.  What I found discouraging was the amount of time found in a line that typically would not have been under normal circumstances.  Because of social distancing, and WDW has done an excellent job with this, lines couldn’t help but spill out into the sun.
For us, we knew going in we may have been going as crowds were ramping up.  

Spring break has never been a time we prefer but it just worked out this way and we accepted it as we may be just people watching if nothing else. And I wouldn’t hesitate to go again if I knew this ahead of time.  As much as I love going on the attractions I can be just as happy with a dole whip in hand too

We even commented being perfectly content just not going into the parks and making it a resort only stay with moments of playing mini golf, visiting other resorts, etc.

And we may find ourselves doing just that in the near future!

So please don’t let my words discourage you from going.  I will say this, carry a sunscreen you feel comfortable with rather than rely on WDW stores.


----------



## jimmytammy

Our view from GP as the sun began to set

our view yesterday AM from our BLT room as the sun was rising


----------



## jimmytammy

our view this AM from our room at HHI
We drove in last night at 7:30 so all we have really seen so far is the resort at night
I must say I am really impressed with the room and it reminds me in little suttle ways of our beloved Lodge. 
We have a awesome view! And the room is awesome too! I can’t wait to get out and explore the resort today
A CM at the front desk suggested Scott’s since it was so late and I must say that’s some of the best seafood I have had in awhile.  It’s within walking distance and we were it’s last patrons as they close at 9:30
One little hiccup as we headed out the room to get a bite Casey made sure the door was locked and it did not
We messed and tried and tried to no avail.  So we got Maint here and I felt so sorry for the young man, Kevin.  He said go get dinner he will fix it
So at 9:30 he was still working on it
He was on a call with 2 tech guys
Apparently the lock has to coincide with the computer to make sure all is working together
He ended up changing the whole lock
Poor fellow was here til 11pm
We felt so bad for him as you could tell as professional as he was handling it he was a bit out of his element but he got it working!!
A manager kindly presented us with a free meal but we didn’t feel right taking it and though we declined he insisted
So we are looking forward to some Mickey waffles at Tide Me Over


----------



## luvvwl

jimmytammy said:


> View attachment 561050
> our view this AM from our room at HHI
> We drove in last night at 7:30 so all we have really seen so far is the resort at night
> I must say I am really impressed with the room and it reminds me in little shuttle ways of our beloved Lodge.
> We have a awesome view! And the room is awesome too! I can’t wait to get out and explore the resort today
> A CM at the front desk suggested Scott’s since it was so late and I must say that’s some of the best seafood I have had in awhile.  It’s within walking distance and we were it’s last patrons as they close at 9:30
> One little hiccup as we headed out the room to get a bite Casey made sure the door was locked and it did not
> We messed and tried and tried to no avail.  So we got Maint here and I felt so sorry for the young man, Kevin.  He said go get dinner he will fix it
> So at 9:30 he was still working on it
> He was on a call with 2 tech guys
> Apparently the lock has to coincide with the computer to make sure all is working together
> He ended up changing the whole lock
> Poor fellow was here til 11pm
> We felt so bad for him as you could tell as professional as he was handling it he was a bit out of his element but he got it working!!
> A manager kindly presented us with a free meal but we didn’t feel right taking it and though we declined he insisted
> So we are looking forward to some Mickey waffles at Tide Me Over




Oh, I am so happy you like your room location and view


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> DLI
> Not to discourage you from going as I think we hit the beginning of spring break, and we did find many shady spots to sit down.  What I found discouraging was the amount of time found in a line that typically would not have been under normal circumstances.  Because of social distancing, and WDW has done an excellent job with this, lines couldn’t help but spill out into the sun.
> For us, we knew going in we may have been going as crowds were ramping up.
> 
> Spring break has never been a time we prefer but it just worked out this way and we accepted it as we may be just people watching if nothing else. And I wouldn’t hesitate to go again if I knew this ahead of time.  As much as I love going on the attractions I can be just as happy with a dole whip in hand too
> 
> We even commented being perfectly content just not going into the parks and making it a resort only stay with moments of playing mini golf, visiting other resorts, etc.
> 
> And we may find ourselves doing just that in the near future!
> 
> So please don’t let my words discourage you from going.  I will say this, carry a sunscreen you feel comfortable with rather than rely on WDW stores.


No it's ok  I'm not discouraged.  I did talk with my dermatologist and got some advice from him on what to do.  I'll be covered and have a hat, sunblock and an umbrella if I need it.  He basically told me to take precautions but live my life.   I just hope I don't get too hot wearing jeans and long sleeves lol.


----------



## jimmytammy

Luv
We do love our room!!  It’s got to be amongst the best views on property
Hope you don’t mind but we are going to mosey over later this eve to the front desk area with hopes of seeing you
We saw sleepy earlier around the broad creek area and got some good catch-up time with him so we are hoping for the same later with you!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Look who we found! Our fearless leader of the groupies, AKA sleepydog25
So I took this shot of a Disney themed boat


----------



## jimmytammy

DLI
I’m so glad my words or pix didn’t ward you off
Go and enjoy!! And I couldn’t agree more with your Dr., that’s some of the best advice ever given by one IMO


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Luv
> We do love our room!!  It’s got to be amongst the best views on property
> Hope you don’t mind but we are going to mosey over later this eve to the front desk area with hopes of seeing you
> We saw sleepy earlier around the broad creek area and got some good catch-up time with him so we are hoping for the same later with you!!


It was so good to see you guys! Last week, it was *bobbiwoz and Tom*, and now you guys! What a great 8-9 days for me and *Luv*!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

I'm so mad right now at Southwest.  I just happened to go on to check everything and the jerks changed my flights both ways and never even emailed me to let me know!  Now I'm getting in so late I will probably miss my Beaches and Cream ADR and I leave earlier and won't be able to do what I wanted to do that morning.  So mad.


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy
It was great catching up with you!  We saw Chris last night and she helped T get her room key card working again.   
HH is so laid back, I can see why you chose to move here.  
We had dinner last night at Hudsons, wow, that was some great seafood.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Well we were able to change our flights.  We are still getting in an hour later than when we were supposed to so I hope we can make our reservations.  I really hope they don't change them again on us.  They could at least let us know when they do.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I will offer this picture taken on Friday with us and our good friends who live in Tarpon Springs.  We left WDW on Saturday and look forward to April/May visit which will also include WDW and HHI!

We saw a few of the topiaries, and they were all beautiful!


----------



## TCRAIG

Hey Bobbiwoz- love the shirts!!


----------



## Corinne

I agree with Tricia, Bobbi - great shirts! I also LOVE your mask! (Me again with the masks!!!)


----------



## jimmytammy

We caught up with Patrick(Sleepy)yesterday at the beach house.  Our plans were to go over there, check things out, then head to the Parris Island Museum.  Once we got to the beach house, we realized hanging out there seemed a much better option, so we got a chair, drink in hand and shared a jalapeño cheese stuffed pretzel, same ones that WDW used to have.  That turned out to be a great option!!
Below are views from our room as the sun was setting last night


----------



## Granny

Okay, we can't have a Groupie Meet laying sideways...



*Cap'n, JT & Sleepy*....you are all looking good!!   

*JT*...love the beautiful pictures from DHH.  It is hard to stay there and not feel relaxed, isn't it?  And yes, the look and feel of the resort does remind me of our favorite resort that we are all Groupies of. 

*Bobbi*....thanks for posting the picture of your group.  Looks like you enjoying another wonderful trip to WDW.  So good to see folks having fun at the happiest place.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Granny said:


> Okay, we can't have a Groupie Meet laying sideways...
> 
> *Cap'n, JT & Sleepy*....you are all looking good!!
> 
> ..
> 
> *Bobbi*....thanks for posting the picture of your group.  Looks like you enjoying another wonderful trip to WDW.  So good to see folks having fun at the happiest place.


Actually you have met these friends!  They joined a breakfast meet, May 11, 2017!



Bev has the pink shirt on, and Tom (yes another one!) has orange on.

I am so looking forward to another meet, and a picture without masks!


----------



## Granny

bobbiwoz said:


> Actually you have met these friends!  They joined a breakfast meet, May 11, 2017!
> 
> View attachment 561596
> 
> Bev has the pink shirt on, and Tom (yes another one!) has orange on.
> 
> I am so looking forward to another meet, and a picture without masks!



*Bobbi*...I remember this WCC breakfast meet very well!  It was a blast!  And I remember sitting next to Tom since I told him that I could actually remember his and your Tom's names for some reason!


----------



## jimmytammy

Well this has never happened before, why would we be upside down
Oh well, here we are at Fishcamp on Broad Creek at HHI having a mini meet with (if picture was right side up)L to R 
Patrick aka sleepydog25, Casey aka  CaptainD, Jimmy aka jimmytammy, Tammy aka TammyNC and Chris aka luvvwl 
We had a great meal, great conversation  and great catching up time
We were fortunate enough to live within 2 hrs for a couple meets back in the day


----------



## jimmytammy

We went to Beaufort, SC yesterday to visit and do a bit of sightseeing.  The whole town is full of southern charm and me being a history nut, soaked it all in.  During the Civil War, the town was quickly occupied by Union forces and used as  a place to control trades to Europe by Confederate forces.  Therefore, the town was well preserved, much like it would have been during the Antebellum period leading up to the war.  So the houses, though many repairs Im sure have been done over the years, have remained.  In posts to follow are many of the houses just along Bay St.  Many, many more period houses remain to this day as well along the streets behind this area, but our time was just focused on Bay St.


----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## jimmytammy

The top and 3rd pix are the arsenal.  Not sure who the guy was in the top picture with the Dont Tread On Me T-shirt on, but he wasn't part of our group, not looking for any trouble 
The bottom pic is of homes more characteristic of those that make up the vast majority in the streets lined behind the mansions


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

That's so pretty JT.  I will have to ask my sister if she has ever been there.  She lives in SC


----------



## Granny

*Jimmy.*..wow, those are some beautiful buildings, with the Spanish moss hanging from the trees and such a clear blue sky.   While you were in Beaufort, I assume you visited The Kazoobie Kazoo Factory and Museum, right?   

Thanks for the pictures, and here's a couple of them turned rightside up.


----------



## TCRAIG

So - Jimmy/Tammy - which house (or 2) you thinking of buying??


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> *Jimmy.*..wow, those are some beautiful buildings, with the Spanish moss hanging from the trees and such a clear blue sky. While you were in Beaufort, I assume you visited The Kazoobie Kazoo Factory and Museum, right?


No, doggone, we missed that!  And they are closed today, so I guess since we are going home today, it will have to wait  
Thank you for getting me turned around right side up, _again!_



TCRAIG said:


> So - Jimmy/Tammy - which house (or 2) you thinking of buying??


Emmmm, well we did see some lovely bushes that we could possibly rent out for a week, maybe 2


----------



## jimmytammy

As we prep for heading home after a 2 week trip, my takeaways are this...WDW is different right now, but in a safe place IMO.  If anyone is going soon, WDW is doing as good of a job as they can.  CMs are doing their job in the mask mandate, distancing in lines is spread out well, as long as others follow the guidelines, which we didnt seem to run into a problem with.  In fact, the line spacing is a big plus.  I know it won't last forever, but for now, its a plus.  Grocery stores if needed in the area, at least Publix are doing good in the Covid guidelines.  

HHI has some wonderful seafood eateries!  I have had among the best seafood I have had in a long time at several different places.  The only time I didnt eat seafood was last night and I regret it now  
We love the relaxing vibe of the island, and especially of Disneys resort.  We hung out at the beach house yesterday for hours and love it there!  We cant wait to return!  Catching up with Patrick and Chris, was icing on the cake

We spent time with Alan and Annie(aka AnnieT)mini golfing at Fantasia, grabbed a meal at DS with them, and wish we could have spent more time with them.  We caught up with Kenny(some may remember him as a waiter at TL from yrs past)and spent some long lost time catching up with him.  

So we will see y'all on the other side of this trip, soon I hope.  Now, back to that pesky word, what is it, hmmm, oh yeah, work


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> We caught up with Kenny(some may remember him as a waiter at TL from yrs past)and spent some long lost time catching up with him.



That isn't the same Kenny that was a waiter at Trail's End, is it?  He hasn't been there the past few times we went so I don't know if he retired or not.    Glad you enjoyed a nice relaxing trip, and thanks for sharing all the details and pictures.


----------



## Corinne

Sounds like a great trip Jimmy! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> That isn't the same Kenny that was a waiter at Trail's End, is it?  He hasn't been there the past few times we went so I don't know if he retired or not.    Glad you enjoyed a nice relaxing trip, and thanks for sharing all the details and pictures.


No, but I know which Kenny you are speaking of.  Super nice guy.  He was there for years. He told us once, when he 1st went to work at Trails End, he was a manager.  He said he didn't like being a manager so they switched him off to being a waiter and he loved it.  He said he would have quit if all he could be was in management.  

The Kenny we met this trip was a waiter at Territory Lounge for many years, many years ago, at least 8.  He moved over to Chef Mickeys and we sort of lost touch with him.  So we are glad to made the reconnect with him.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hello Groupies!!  Just spent a bit of time catching up from when I kind of took a break from the DIS back in January.  1st place I headed to was here.  Actually it was the only reason I'm on the boards today was to check in how everyone was doing!  Happy to read about those getting vaccinated, was sorrowful for those who have lost beloved furry family and have thoroughly enjoyed seeing all the pictures from the past as well as from recent travels!

We're getting thru the winter and looking forward to some warmer weather to come.  Gordon has gotten his 1st dose of vaccine and is otherwise prepping for back surgery on Wed.  I'm waiting for my turn at getting vaccinated and prepping to take care of everything after Wednesday.  

A few things I noted going thru the posts:


twinklebug said:


> Thank you for the link.
> 
> Here we go, his now vs. coming:
> 
> View attachment 552404








Interesting to see the test hallway!  My very 1st thought - isn't that the color scheme we used to have?    Aren't they going to be sorry now that they took so much of it out in the last refurb!

Before - red and green tiles in the bathroom:





Before - red paint that's a perfect match to the hallway carpet!





Before - more red, more green.....:





It was all there!  Maybe the designer was inspired by some older photos.  

Overall I think it looks pretty good.  Might not be my first choice but at least the carpet still has some character.  They need to change up the plan for the walls though - too white.   It gives me some hope for the room interiors but some concern that we will end up with white walls and more generic fixtures etc.



jimmytammy said:


> For general woods views, VWL cant be beat.  And lake views are possible, but iffy.  *KAT4DISNEY* can share her experience on the ever so elusive lake views  Right, Kathy?



lol - actually it was a post on the DIS facebook group of a beautiful lakeview picture from a VWL room that brought me here today!  I had to read in the explanation what that was as I haven't personally seen it but others verified that it was indeed from VWL, just not my VWL view.  



jimmytammy said:


> View attachment 559200
> 
> View attachment 560359
> The guardians of galaxy building from the parking lot. There are a lot of big buildings going up property wide right now



The reminiscing over previous groupie meets was still in my mind when I saw these pictures posted by Jimmy.  Remember when they used to make these show buildings part of the show?  Just look at Space Mt.  It could have been a big boxy building but it's not.  Think of ToT.  It could have been a tall box but it's not.  Look at Space Ship Earth.  It also could have been a big box but it's not.  Don't get me wrong that as I'm looking forward to both of these attractions but it's just a little sad that the whole "show" doesn't get the attention that it used to.  The attention that is part of what really gave Disney that extra edge.

However, I am happy to see that a lot is still moving forward!    Also hope that everyone enjoys the rest of this short day.  I didn't even realize the clocks were changing today - when you don't really go anywhere so time isn't quite the concern that it used to be.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hello Groupies!!  Just spent a bit of time catching up from when I kind of took a break from the DIS back in January.  1st place I headed to was here.  Actually it was the only reason I'm on the boards today was to check in how everyone was doing!  Happy to read about those getting vaccinated, was sorrowful for those who have lost beloved furry family and have thoroughly enjoyed seeing all the pictures from the past as well as from recent travels!
> 
> We're getting thru the winter and looking forward to some warmer weather to come.  Gordon has gotten his 1st dose of vaccine and is otherwise prepping for back surgery on Wed.  I'm waiting for my turn at getting vaccinated and prepping to take care of everything after Wednesday.
> 
> A few things I noted going thru the posts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting to see the test hallway!  My very 1st thought - isn't that the color scheme we used to have?    Aren't they going to be sorry now that they took so much of it out in the last refurb!
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was all there!  Maybe the designer was inspired by some older photos.
> 
> Overall I think it looks pretty good.  Might not be my first choice but at least the carpet still has some character.  They need to change up the plan for the walls though - too white.   It gives me some hope for the room interiors but some concern that we will end up with white walls and more generic fixtures etc.
> 
> 
> 
> lol - actually it was a post on the DIS facebook group of a beautiful lakeview picture from a VWL room that brought me here today!  I had to read in the explanation what that was as I haven't personally seen it but others verified that it was indeed from VWL, just not my VWL view.
> 
> 
> 
> The reminiscing over previous groupie meets was still in my mind when I saw these pictures posted by Jimmy.  Remember when they used to make these show buildings part of the show?  Just look at Space Mt.  It could have been a big boxy building but it's not.  Think of ToT.  It could have been a tall box but it's not.  Look at Space Ship Earth.  It also could have been a big box but it's not.  Don't get me wrong that as I'm looking forward to both of these attractions but it's just a little sad that the whole "show" doesn't get the attention that it used to.  The attention that is part of what really gave Disney that extra edge.
> 
> However, I am happy to see that a lot is still moving forward!    Also hope that everyone enjoys the rest of this short day.  I didn't even realize the clocks were changing today - when you don't really go anywhere so time isn't quite the concern that it used to be.


Kat so nice to hear from you!  Missed you on here.  Best of luck to Gordon with his back surgery.  I hope you can get your vaccine soon.  DH and I just had our first one this past week.  DD isn't in the age group yet but she is volunteering at the one site so she can get hers.  So relieved that her and I will have ours done before our trip.  One tip I will tell everyone is to make sure you check your local pharmacies when you try to make an appointment.  You may have more luck than trying to do it with one of the hospitals or mass vaccination sites.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Kat so nice to hear from you!  Missed you on here.  Best of luck to Gordon with his back surgery.  I hope you can get your vaccine soon.  DH and I just had our first one this past week.  DD isn't in the age group yet but she is volunteering at the one site so she can get hers.  So relieved that her and I will have ours done before our trip.  One tip I will tell everyone is to make sure you check your local pharmacies when you try to make an appointment.  You may have more luck than trying to do it with one of the hospitals or mass vaccination sites.



Hi DLI!    Thanks for the tip on finding the vaccine when I'm eligible as I know I'll need it!  Unlike Gordon I'm not counting on googling where they are doing vaccines in Reno, clicking on the 1st one and finding that they have a few spots for the next afternoon!  We think they probably just opened up as it coincided with them also be the location that was just receiving the first shipment of the JnJ vaccine that day.  He got booked and checked again about 5 minutes later and all the other slots were gone.   He's on the 2 shot routine but I'm glad he at least has had one dose before heading into the hospital for surgery.  Thanks for the well wishes for him.  It's not his 1st back surgery but it's been awhile and the surgeon is pointing out that the recovery might take a little longer than when he was 20 something.   

Happy you'll be set before your trip!!!  I bet you're getting very excited now!  I know I would be!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey KAT!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Hey KAT!!



Hi Jimmy!


----------



## Corinne

Hi Kat! 
Hope Gordon‘s surgery goes well!  Good points regard the red green color scheme!


----------



## TCRAIG

Hey Kat - hope all goes well with Gordon’s surgery- I’m a veteran of 3 so I can sympathize


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> Hi Kat!
> Hope Gordon‘s surgery goes well!  Good points regard the red green color scheme!





TCRAIG said:


> Hey Kat - hope all goes well with Gordon’s surgery- I’m a veteran of 3 so I can sympathize



Hi to both of you!   And thanks for the well wishes for Gordon. I believe this is back surgery #3 for him as well! Several knee and a rotator cuff as also to mix it up. He should have searched for a buy 9 get the 10th free coupon.


----------



## Granny

-KAT4DISNEY said:
			
		

> Hello Groupies!! Just spent a bit of time catching up from when I kind of took a break from the DIS back in January.



*Kathy*...so happy to see you back here.  I know what you mean about taking breaks from the DIS Boards, especially since I know that you share your knowledge and opinions across so many boards/threads here.  

I'm with you completely on the color scheme with the refurb, and share your hope that they don't put all the color and theming out in the hallways and leave the rooms blase ecru.  

*WELCOME HOME! * 



.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hi DLI!   Thanks for the tip on finding the vaccine when I'm eligible as I know I'll need it! Unlike Gordon I'm not counting on googling where they are doing vaccines in Reno, clicking on the 1st one and finding that they have a few spots for the next afternoon! We think they probably just opened up as it coincided with them also be the location that was just receiving the first shipment of the JnJ vaccine that day. He got booked and checked again about 5 minutes later and all the other slots were gone. He's on the 2 shot routine but I'm glad he at least has had one dose before heading into the hospital for surgery. Thanks for the well wishes for him. It's not his 1st back surgery but it's been awhile and the surgeon is pointing out that the recovery might take a little longer than when he was 20 something.
> 
> Happy you'll be set before your trip!!!  I bet you're getting very excited now!  I know I would be!!!


I'm fighting the urge to start packing I'm so excited lol.  I do have a bunch of stuff together though.  Wow he got lucky with getting that spot!  I'm sure it has to make you both feel better to know that he had at least the first shot before the surgery.  I hope the recovery goes better than expected.


----------



## DVC Jen

KAT4DISNEY said:


>



We have that comforter  and pillow shams on our bed!  Bought it quite a few years ago from Ebay.  It needs to be replaced as it has seen better days.


----------



## DVC Jen

Groupies - meet Allie (name taken from Alice in Wonderland as all of our pets have Disney names).  In this photo, taken by our breeder, she was just 5 weeks old and almost 15 pounds.  We get her this Saturday.  She will be 9 weeks and we are guessing pretty close to 30 pounds. She is a purebred Newfoundland.  The second photo makes all of us laugh so hard.  Looks like she has some attitude and we love that.  We realized we just can not be a 2 dog family.  It just doesn't seem right to only have 2 after Ella's passing.  What really makes this seem super special to us - she is a great niece to our  Ella that we lost last month.  She will be our first brown Newfie.  Ella was black with a bit of white.  Remy is a landseer (black and white) and our rescue guy Gus who is a Great Pyrenees lab mix is black.

We are hoping everything works out to get her.  It is a 6 hour drive to the breeder so we are planning on leaving Friday, spending the night close by and getting her Saturday morning.  What may throw a wrench in our plans - Ian and Kylie are getting their second covid vaccine Thursday at 5;15pm.  So please cross your fingers, pray and or send good vibes they do not have any negative side effects.  I got my second dose this afternoon and other than feeling a bit tired I am ok - so far.  Being tired may just be from it being an emotional day.  Missing Ella today, but what really made it hard - a Disney friend lost her husband to cancer this evening.  We met them on a Disney cruise in 2013.  It was a long battle with a lot of ups and downs.  My heart breaks for them and their family.  So maybe also keep Amy and their 3 kids in your prayers for the loss of Joe (husband and father).

I will try really hard to not overwhelm with puppy photos - but gosh..  she is too darn cute!


----------



## TCRAIG

DVC Jen said:


> Groupies - meet Allie (name taken from Alice in Wonderland as all of our pets have Disney names).  In this photo, taken by our breeder, she was just 5 weeks old and almost 15 pounds.  We get her this Saturday.  She will be 9 weeks and we are guessing pretty close to 30 pounds. She is a purebred Newfoundland.  The second photo makes all of us laugh so hard.  Looks like she has some attitude and we love that.  We realized we just can not be a 2 dog family.  It just doesn't seem right to only have 2 after Ella's passing.  What really makes this seem super special to us - she is a great niece to our  Ella that we lost last month.  She will be our first brown Newfie.  Ella was black with a bit of white.  Remy is a landseer (black and white) and our rescue guy Gus who is a Great Pyrenees lab mix is black.
> 
> We are hoping everything works out to get her.  It is a 6 hour drive to the breeder so we are planning on leaving Friday, spending the night close by and getting her Saturday morning.  What may throw a wrench in our plans - Ian and Kylie are getting their second covid vaccine Thursday at 5;15pm.  So please cross your fingers, pray and or send good vibes they do not have any negative side effects.  I got my second dose this afternoon and other than feeling a bit tired I am ok - so far.  Being tired may just be from it being an emotional day.  Missing Ella today, but what really made it hard - a Disney friend lost her husband to cancer this evening.  We met them on a Disney cruise in 2013.  It was a long battle with a lot of ups and downs.  My heart breaks for them and their family.  So maybe also keep Amy and their 3 kids in your prayers for the loss of Joe (husband and father).
> 
> I will try really hard to not overwhelm with puppy photos - but gosh..  she is too darn cute!
> 
> View attachment 562813View attachment 562814View attachment 562815


I’m not really a ‘dog person’ but I think I could become one after seeing your new pup - she sure is a cutie!


----------



## jimmytammy

*KAT4DISNEY*
In my haste to just say hey, I overlooked the fact that Gordon's surgery is coming up tomorrow, and I feel a bit insensitive as I didn't send well wishes and prayers for a successful surgery and a speedy recovery.

*Jen*
Prayers for your friends family.  Cancer affects us all in some way it seems.  
What a cutie pie!!  I love dogs but after I lost my last one I cant bring myself to getting another.  We have enough cats to start our own cat farm though, as many get left behind from a close by apartment.  So I guess that's my destiny


----------



## bobbiwoz

Jen, 
Allie will be a wonderful addition to your family. I am happy for you on that score.

I am sad to read about your Disney Friend’s passing.  I will say a prayer for his family and friends that they find comfort remembering him and the good he brought to their lives.

Finally, here’s our Gus.  He’s 9 now, we rescued this Black and Tan when he was 5.  We have never had a puppy, but Gus has won his place in our heart by talking to us and he keeps trying to tell us things, we just don’t understand.  Hounds talk to you, we never knew that!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Jen Allie is beautiful and I love her name lol.  I go by Ally.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey I know this is probably better suited for maybe the restaurant boards but I don't feel comfortable posting about it there because sadly sometimes people can be judgy and harsh.  I know I won't have to worry about that here because of how awesome everyone is here on the friendliest thread on the boards.  So I have OCD which have made this last year even more of a challenge.  I'm a bit of a germophobe.  I have only been out to eat at a sit down restaurant once in the past year.  The hard thing about it was using the utensils.  The thought of putting utensils in my mouth that have been used by other people just bothered me.  I know they have been sterilized but still my OCD comes in there and says yeah but they have been handled afterwards.  Ugh.  This was never an issue before covid btw.  So my question is will I look like a huge dork if I take travel utensils to use?


----------



## bobbiwoz

^ I don’t think anyone would even notice!  Do what you need to feel safe.  We all do What we can.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> *Kathy*...so happy to see you back here.  I know what you mean about taking breaks from the DIS Boards, especially since I know that you share your knowledge and opinions across so many boards/threads here.
> 
> I'm with you completely on the color scheme with the refurb, and share your hope that they don't put all the color and theming out in the hallways and leave the rooms blase ecru.
> 
> *WELCOME HOME! *



Hi Granny!!  Awww, a Welcome Home - haven't gotten one of those in eons! 



Disney loving Iowan said:


> I'm fighting the urge to start packing I'm so excited lol.  I do have a bunch of stuff together though.  Wow he got lucky with getting that spot!  I'm sure it has to make you both feel better to know that he had at least the first shot before the surgery.  I hope the recovery goes better than expected.



haha - I wonder when we finally get back if I'll be packed sooner than normal - and normal is usually about midnight when our flight is at 6am!    Thanks for the well wishes for Gordon.  Just a little over 24 hours until the surgery.



DVC Jen said:


> We have that comforter  and pillow shams on our bed!  Bought it quite a few years ago from Ebay.  It needs to be replaced as it has seen better days.



You brought our VWL Home to your Home!  Nice!



jimmytammy said:


> *KAT4DISNEY*
> In my haste to just say hey, I overlooked the fact that Gorden's surgery is coming up tomorrow, and I feel a bit insensitive as I didn't send well wishes and prayers for a successful surgery and a speedy recovery.



Thanks Jimmy!  His knee replacement was the last surgery and he had an amazingly fast recover from it.  Fingers crossed for this one. 



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey I know this is probably better suited for maybe the restaurant boards but I don't feel comfortable posting about it there because sadly sometimes people can be judgy and harsh.  I know I won't have to worry about that here because of how awesome everyone is here on the friendliest thread on the boards.  So I have OCD which have made this last year even more of a challenge.  I'm a bit of a germophobe.  I have only been out to eat at a sit down restaurant once in the past year.  The hard thing about it was using the utensils.  The thought of putting utensils in my mouth that have been used by other people just bothered me.  I know they have been sterilized but still my OCD comes in there and says yeah but they have been handled afterwards.  Ugh.  This was never an issue before covid btw.  So my question is will I look like a huge dork if I take travel utensils to use?



Honestly I doubt many, if any, other people will notice.   It probably has been done by others more than you'd think in the past year.  I was given a straw to travel with by family when the whole straw craze happened.   However pandemic happened and I haven't traveled!  I wonder what security might say though?  Is it going to be plastic?


----------



## twokats

Jen, the puppy is very cute and I too name my animals with Disney names.  it is coming up on the two year anniversary of losing Maximus, but Scamp and Jasmine really have been a lifeline during this last year especially.  Outside I have mostly ferel cats so they don't have names, but I do have one tame cat and her name is Pixie.  

My husband, Kati and I got our first vaccine Friday.  Husband did fine, but Kati and I had a big reaction, so no idea what will happen on our second dose.  But we will be fully vaccinated when we head home to the world in May.  This will be our first trip since 2017 and we can't wait!

Clay had a minor surgery yesterday and did very well.  He had a wound on his chest that we had been trying to heal for over 7 months and we finally got the surgeon involved and he found some old shunt tubing behind it that was complicating matters.  That is now gone and he is a happy camper.  Now to get him his vaccine.

Hope all groupies are having a good month and have a happy St Patrick's Day tomorrow!


----------



## bobbiwoz

^ Happy that Clay has the issue resolved!

I hope your reaction to second vaccine is minimal!  Yeah that you will be planning to travel!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hi Granny!!  Awww, a Welcome Home - haven't gotten one of those in eons!
> 
> 
> 
> haha - I wonder when we finally get back if I'll be packed sooner than normal - and normal is usually about midnight when our flight is at 6am!    Thanks for the well wishes for Gordon.  Just a little over 24 hours until the surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> You brought our VWL Home to your Home!  Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jimmy!  His knee replacement was the last surgery and he had an amazingly fast recover from it.  Fingers crossed for this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I doubt many, if any, other people will notice.   It probably has been done by others more than you'd think in the past year.  I was given a straw to travel with by family when the whole straw craze happened.   However pandemic happened and I haven't traveled!  I wonder what security might say though?  Is it going to be plastic?


My daughter had some plastic one but I can't find them.  That is a good point though.  I should probably make sure they are not metal


----------



## Corinne

Hi DLI, Ally!
I echo Bobbi and Kat, I highly doubt anyone would notice, and if they do, they will probably be thinking, GREAT IDEA!


----------



## Corinne

Jen
Allie is ADORBS!


----------



## jimmytammy

DLI, You do what you need too do to feel safe, to be comfortable.  I think in this day and time, no one would be judgy under the current circumstances.


----------



## TCRAIG

DLI - I waitressed all thru high school and college - I always check my utensils (and glassware)...If I see anything that doesn’t seem clean to me - I just ask for another...and I never put utensils back on the table directly.  With COVID, I bring in a pack of antibacterial wipes and clean the table top and underside and have been known to wipe the chair or seat as well - anyplace my hands can touch - then I get another wipe and do my hands again and then another to wipe my utensils - but I like your idea of bringing in our own.  Does it look weird that I’m doing all that wiping...Dunno and Don’t Care!  I say do what works for you!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Thank you everyone for your replies.  I sure appreciate it.  I'm gonna see if I can find some good plastic utensils that I can take.


----------



## Corinne

I am counting the seconds til I can wrap up work today....work has been insane for several months with no hint of stopping. We are headed to Sarasota tomorrow and even though we’re vaccinated I’m still leery of traveling, but I’m hoping once I’m looking at the Gulf and feeling the warm breeze I may feel differently.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Corinne said:


> I am counting the seconds til I can wrap up work today....work has been insane for several months with no hint of stopping. We are headed to Sarasota tomorrow and even though we’re vaccinated I’m still leery of traveling, but I’m hoping once I’m looking at the Gulf and feeling the warm breeze I may feel differently.


I hope you have a great trip!


----------



## jimmytammy

Have fun Corinne!  Ocean breezes sounds like a good way to kick the Covid blues to me


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy said:


> Have fun Corinne!  Ocean breezes sounds like a good way to kick the Covid blues to me


Yes!


----------



## Lakegirl

Have fun Corrine!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Our town got hit last night with the storms that crossed Alabama and a tornado touched down 1 mile from us.  Our DD and family heard the train sound and got into closet.  It was spread over a roughly 3 mile path. Someone sent me a picture a bit later of the funnel and it was very close to my daughters house.  Lots of trees down, roofs blown off, cars and buses overturned, but so far, thank the Maker, no one hurt!  Life can sure change quickly


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Our town got hit last night with the storms that crossed Alabama and a tornado touched down 1 mile from us.  Our DD and family heard the train sound and got into closet.  It was spread over a roughly 3 mile path. Someone sent me a picture a bit later of the funnel and it was very close to my daughters house.  Lots of trees down, roofs blown off, cars and buses overturned, but so far, thank the Maker, no one hurt!  Life can sure change quickly



So happy that everyone is ok!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Guess where?


----------



## bobbiwoz

Geyser Point??  
Where ever, you are eating some mighty good looking food!  Enjoy.


----------



## TCRAIG

jimmytammy said:


> Our town got hit last night with the storms that crossed Alabama and a tornado touched down 1 mile from us.  Our DD and family heard the train sound and got into closet.  It was spread over a roughly 3 mile path. Someone sent me a picture a bit later of the funnel and it was very close to my daughters house.  Lots of trees down, roofs blown off, cars and buses overturned, but so far, thank the Maker, no one hurt!  Life can sure change quickly


So glad no one is hurt.  We had tornado warnings with alarms going off here in the Piedmont area of S. Carolina.


jimmytammy said:


> Our town got hit last night with the storms that crossed Alabama and a tornado touched down 1 mile from us.  Our DD and family heard the train sound and got into closet.  It was spread over a roughly 3 mile path. Someone sent me a picture a bit later of the funnel and it was very close to my daughters house.  Lots of trees down, roofs blown off, cars and buses overturned, but so far, thank the Maker, no one hurt!  Life can sure change quickly


Our area as well (Piedmont region of S. Carolina) - J&T - glad everyone is ok


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy and Luv,
Wishing we were there with you overlooking that beautiful Bay Lake!


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies!

We are here in Sarasota and at dinner tonight we were talking about the Flower and Garden and my brother in law said he would love to go to Epcot, so, on a whim, I was able to book a 2br at BCV. When I was texting my kids, my son asked if I’d made a park reservation....uhmmmmm NO.
So I immediately checked, and there is of course no availability.

I went from the rush of excitement to being able to see our beloved F & G and BCV to total frustration. I’m glad my son said something! Wahhhhhhh


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> We are here in Sarasota and at dinner tonight we were talking about the Flower and Garden and my brother in law said he would love to go to Epcot, so, on a whim, I was able to book a 2br at BCV. When I was texting my kids, my son asked if I’d made a park reservation....uhmmmmm NO.
> So I immediately checked, and there is of course no availability.
> 
> I went from the rush of excitement to being able to see our beloved F & G and BCV to total frustration. I’m glad my son said something! Wahhhhhhh



I wonder if reservations ever open back up?  And did you look after linking the BCV reservation to MDE?  I understand the onsite guests have a different "bucket" of availability.


----------



## Corinne

I ended up canceling the resort reservation, it shows zero availability for any parks until next week.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> Our town got hit last night with the storms that crossed Alabama and a tornado touched down 1 mile from us.  Our DD and family heard the train sound and got into closet.  It was spread over a roughly 3 mile path. Someone sent me a picture a bit later of the funnel and it was very close to my daughters house.  Lots of trees down, roofs blown off, cars and buses overturned, but so far, thank the Maker, no one hurt!  Life can sure change quickly





TCRAIG said:


> So glad no one is hurt.  We had tornado warnings with alarms going off here in the Piedmont area of S. Carolina.
> 
> Our area as well (Piedmont region of S. Carolina) - J&T - glad everyone is ok


So glad everyone is ok!!  As you know I used to live in Iowa and having to deal with potential tornadoes was no fun.


----------



## Corinne

Jimmy,

Thank goodness your daughter and her family are OK! Scary stuff!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Quiet day on here today.  Hope everyone has had a great weekend.  Hope everyone will have a great week.


----------



## jimmytammy

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Quiet day on here today.  Hope everyone has had a great weekend.  Hope everyone will have a great week.


We did have a great weekend!  Our grands came over yesterday and. we spent time time playing with them, had a meal with them, our DD and DSIL and my parents.  Weather looks great for this week here, and looks like a good work week ahead, so life is good  
DLI, I hope you had a good weekend!  And the same for you for the upcoming week!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> We did have a great weekend!  Our grands came over yesterday and. we spent time time playing with them, had a meal with them, our DD and DSIL and my parents.  Weather looks great for this week here, and looks like a good work week ahead, so life is good
> DLI, I hope you had a good weekend!  And the same for you for the upcoming week!


Glad to hear that! Thank you.


----------



## DVC Jen

jimmytammy said:


> Our town got hit last night with the storms that crossed Alabama and a tornado touched down 1 mile from us.  Our DD and family heard the train sound and got into closet.  It was spread over a roughly 3 mile path. Someone sent me a picture a bit later of the funnel and it was very close to my daughters house.  Lots of trees down, roofs blown off, cars and buses overturned, but so far, thank the Maker, no one hurt!  Life can sure change quickly



So glad your daughter and family are all OK.  We had a nasty tornado EF4 come through our town the day after Christmas 2015.  They are so scary.


----------



## DVC Jen

We have our Allie!  We love her so much already.  Our boys are being very tolerant so far. Remy is not pleased with her and will bark at her, but he hasn't snapped.  Gus just kind of ignores her and tolerates when she is around.  It will just take time.  They will come around.  We went through the same thing when we got Gus.  Ella loved him - but it took Remy a while to warm up.  Now they are best buds.

Warning....  cuteness overload ahead.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DVC Jen said:


> We have our Allie!  We love her so much already.  Our boys are being very tolerant so far. Remy is not pleased with her and will bark at her, but he hasn't snapped.  Gus just kind of ignores her and tolerates when she is around.  It will just take time.  They will come around.  We went through the same thing when we got Gus.  Ella loved him - but it took Remy a while to warm up.  Now they are best buds.
> 
> Warning....  cuteness overload ahead.
> 
> View attachment 564454View attachment 564455View attachment 564456View attachment 564457


Oh she looks so cuddly I just wanna hug her!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Jen
That is one cute pup!!


----------



## jimmytammy

> This is a snippet from the DVC 30th anniversary celebration that aired a couple mos. back.  I have tried to get a link to the show, but alas, it shall happen later.  In the meantime, here is "Its A Small World" being sung by Keala Settle, who was in "The Greatest Showman"


She sings it slowly and gives it a whole new meaning for me personally and will make me forever look at the attraction in a whole new perspective.


>


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> She sings it slowly and gives it a whole new meaning for me personally and will make me forever look at the attraction in a whole new perspective.



*Jimmy.*..thanks for the link.  I really enjoyed Keala's interview, and that rendition of "It's a Small World" was truly beautiful.  Though I have to admit, the song is ONCE AGAIN stuck in my head!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> She sings it slowly and gives it a whole new meaning for me personally and will make me forever look at the attraction in a whole new perspective.


Oh boy now I'm sitting here crying.  This is one of my favorite rides because of it's message.  I think a lot of people sadly miss it.  We could sure use a lot of it right now.  Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## jimmytammy

Here is too the hopes for a wonderful weekend for all my groupie brothers and sisters!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Here is too the hopes for a wonderful weekend for all my groupie brothers and sisters!!



Here's to hoping for some nice warm weekend weather as our furnace blew up early in the week!  Literally blew up and spit soot all over the utility room at 2am.  A beast of an oil burner that could heat the house in about 2 seconds but decided it had given it's all and went out with a bang.  I heard that bang thank goodness and got the blower shut off right away.  I finally have quotes for clean up and quotes for replacement but I'm expecting at best one more week without central heat and more likely it'll be closer to two.  Glad it's March and not January!   

I must say that my old corgi seems to be enjoying laying in front of a space heater.  He conks out and doesn't move for the rest of the afternoon!


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Here's to hoping for some nice warm weekend weather as our furnace blew up early in the week!  Literally blew up and spit soot all over the utility room at 2am.  A beast of an oil burner that could heat the house in about 2 seconds but decided it had given it's all and went out with a bang.  I heard that bang thank goodness and got the blower shut off right away.  I finally have quotes for clean up and quotes for replacement but I'm expecting at best one more week without central heat and more likely it'll be closer to two.  Glad it's March and not January!
> 
> I must say that my old corgi seems to be enjoying laying in front of a space heater.  He conks out and doesn't move for the rest of the afternoon!


Oh Boy. Why is it _always _the middle of the night when things go wrong?


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Here's to hoping for some nice warm weekend weather as our furnace blew up early in the week!  Literally blew up and spit soot all over the utility room at 2am.  A beast of an oil burner that could heat the house in about 2 seconds but decided it had given it's all and went out with a bang.  I heard that bang thank goodness and got the blower shut off right away.  I finally have quotes for clean up and quotes for replacement but I'm expecting at best one more week without central heat and more likely it'll be closer to two.  Glad it's March and not January!



I'm glad that no one was harmed.  And I agree that it's better to have it happen at the end of March and not in February, but really there isn't a great time for something like that, is there?   I hope you have very mild weather until you get back up and running, but I know that in your part of the country the nights can still be pretty cold.  Good luck!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Oh Boy. Why is _always _the middle of the night when things go wrong?



That so true that it does and so weird.  I got really lucky as we do normally have the utility room door closed but just before going to bed I noticed it was open.  Almost decided not to walk the extra 10 feet over to close it but then did an about face.  If not then I think the entire downstairs would have had a fine coating of soot.   Overall this is a pain but I also got lucky too. 



Granny said:


> I'm glad that no one was harmed.  And I agree that it's better to have it happen at the end of March and not in February, but really there isn't a great time for something like that, is there?   I hope you have very mild weather until you get back up and running, but I know that in your part of the country the nights can still be pretty cold.  Good luck!



Nothing like hearing a big bangy whoosh in your house in the middle of the night!  It sounded very similar to when we have big slides of snow off he roof onto the deck and it shook the house a tiny bit.   We have been down into the 20's but several years ago replaced windows and siding and got insulated much better than we were and the space heaters do pretty well thank goodness.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Here's to hoping for some nice warm weekend weather as our furnace blew up early in the week!  Literally blew up and spit soot all over the utility room at 2am.  A beast of an oil burner that could heat the house in about 2 seconds but decided it had given it's all and went out with a bang.  I heard that bang thank goodness and got the blower shut off right away.  I finally have quotes for clean up and quotes for replacement but I'm expecting at best one more week without central heat and more likely it'll be closer to two.  Glad it's March and not January!
> 
> I must say that my old corgi seems to be enjoying laying in front of a space heater.  He conks out and doesn't move for the rest of the afternoon!


Oh wow.  That's crazy.  So glad it didn't happen a couple months ago.  I hope it gets fixed quickly.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Oh wow.  That's crazy.  So glad it didn't happen a couple months ago.  I hope it gets fixed quickly.



Thanks Allison!


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Here's to hoping for some nice warm weekend weather as our furnace blew up early in the week!  Literally blew up and spit soot all over the utility room at 2am.  A beast of an oil burner that could heat the house in about 2 seconds but decided it had given it's all and went out with a bang.  I heard that bang thank goodness and got the blower shut off right away.  I finally have quotes for clean up and quotes for replacement but I'm expecting at best one more week without central heat and more likely it'll be closer to two.  Glad it's March and not January!
> 
> I must say that my old corgi seems to be enjoying laying in front of a space heater.  He conks out and doesn't move for the rest of the afternoon!


I can sympathize with you on the oil heater deal.  We had one in our home and I spent many a night, middle of the night, crawling around under our house to re-set it.   When it finally gave up, I was a happy camper, as we switched to gas central heat, no more crawling under the house!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> I can sympathize with you on the oil heater deal.  We had one in our home and I spent many a night, middle of the night, crawling around under our house re-set it.   When it finally gave up, I was a happy camper, as we switched to gas central heat, no more crawling under the house!



Our oil beast had me up a few chilly nights over the years too although thankfully it was in a room I could walk into!  It had been doing something new and we had or repair guy out twice during the past month so it was trying to tell me.  I just was hoping to finish out this winter so I didn't want to listen.   We have natural gas at the corner of our property but it's so rocky here the cost to bring it in is crazy high!  Considering propane, replacing the oil or leaning a bit towards a heat pump but still investigating that to learn more.


----------



## Lakegirl

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Our oil beast had me up a few chilly nights over the years too although thankfully it was in a room I could walk into!  It had been doing something new and we had or repair guy out twice during the past month so it was trying to tell me.  I just was hoping to finish out this winter so I didn't want to listen.   We have natural gas at the corner of our property but it's so rocky here the cost to bring it in is crazy high!  Considering propane, replacing the oil or leaning a bit towards a heat pump but still investigating that to learn more.


We have propane and oil and historically Propane has been much more costly for us here in Mass.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Lakegirl said:


> We have propane and oil and historically Propane has been much more costly for us here in Mass.



Interesting and thanks!  I've always been told that propane is so much cheaper so I hadn't even checked out the pricing.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I’m sorry that you have to go through this, Kat4 Disney.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bobbiwoz said:


> I’m sorry that you have to go through this, Kat4 Disney.


Thanks Bobbi!


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT
When we 1st replaced our oil heater with Natural gas, we were lucky as the gas lines were being run up our little street(at the time, we were still very much in the country)that same month.  So we went with a Trane conventional nat. gas central HVAC.  We since have had to replace it with another HVAC and went with an American Standard(same thing as Trane)but we went the route of a dual fuel system.  What that means is its a heat pump initially, but when the temps deep to a certain degree, lets say 32* for the sake of a reference point, the gas kicks in to help keep the house warm.  Old heat pumps had a bad reputation in the early days of not keeping house warm.  They have improved vastly, but if you live in a could be frigid area, say getting down below freezing and staying there for days, maybe consider a dual fuel system.  We love ours!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> KAT
> When we 1st replaced our oil heater with Natural gas, we were lucky as the gas lines were being run up our little street(at the time, we were still very much in the country)that same month.  So we went with a Trane conventional nat. gas central HVAC.  We since have had to replace it with another HVAC and went with an American Standard(same thing as Trane)but we went the route of a dual fuel system.  What that means is its a heat pump initially, but when the temps deep to a certain degree, lets say 32* for the sake of a reference point, the gas kicks in to help keep the house warm.  Old heat pumps had a bad reputation in the early days of not keeping house warm.  They have improved vastly, but if you live in a could be frigid area, say getting down below freezing and staying there for days, maybe consider a dual fuel system.  We love ours!



Great info Jimmy - thank you!!!!  One of the places that is going to get us the quote on Monday was mentioning electric heat strips would be part of the system for the really cold times and when I brought up propane as a replacement instead of oil had mentioned that could be used as the dual system with the heat pump instead of the heat strips.  You explained it much better in about 4 sentences!!!


----------



## Lakegirl

jimmytammy said:


> KAT
> When we 1st replaced our oil heater with Natural gas, we were lucky as the gas lines were being run up our little street(at the time, we were still very much in the country)that same month.  So we went with a Trane conventional nat. gas central HVAC.  We since have had to replace it with another HVAC and went with an American Standard(same thing as Trane)but we went the route of a dual fuel system.  What that means is its a heat pump initially, but when the temps deep to a certain degree, lets say 32* for the sake of a reference point, the gas kicks in to help keep the house warm.  Old heat pumps had a bad reputation in the early days of not keeping house warm.  They have improved vastly, but if you live in a could be frigid area, say getting down below freezing and staying there for days, maybe consider a dual fuel system.  We love ours!


Very  informative! I had never heard of them before reading this.  Another reason I love this group!! Enjoy your Sunday everyone!!


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Our oil beast had me up a few chilly nights over the years too although thankfully it was in a room I could walk into!  It had been doing something new and we had or repair guy out twice during the past month so it was trying to tell me.  I just was hoping to finish out this winter so I didn't want to listen.   We have natural gas at the corner of our property but it's so rocky here the cost to bring it in is crazy high!  Considering propane, replacing the oil or leaning a bit towards a heat pump but still investigating that to learn more.


Might not work for your needs, but when we lived in the mountains of southwest Virginia in a drafty house, we wound up putting in Mitsubishi, ductless, wall-mounted heaters/air conditioners. They are cost efficient, quiet, and ductless. They can even be programmed to cut on and off at various times. Set them for heat during the cold months and for cool in the warm months. They worked well for our needs.


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Might not work for your needs, but when we lived in the mountains of southwest Virginia in a drafty house, we wound up putting in Mitsubishi, ductless, wall-mounted heaters/air conditioners. They are cost efficient, quiet, and ductless. They can even be programmed to cut on and off at various times. Set them for heat during the cold months and for cool in the warm months. They worked well for our needs.


We use these in the attic/bonus room spaces a lot at the retirement community we do renovations for.  They are great units!  We have one in our bonus room/theater room at our house.  We will leave it on very low in the winter, higher in the summer, then turn it lower/higher depending on the need about 10 mins. before we start to watch a movie.  Works great and relatively easy to use.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Might not work for your needs, but when we lived in the mountains of southwest Virginia in a drafty house, we wound up putting in Mitsubishi, ductless, wall-mounted heaters/air conditioners. They are cost efficient, quiet, and ductless. They can even be programmed to cut on and off at various times. Set them for heat during the cold months and for cool in the warm months. They worked well for our needs.





jimmytammy said:


> We use these in the attic/bonus room spaces a lot at the retirement community we do renovations for.  They are great units!  We have one in our bonus room/theater room at our house.  We will leave it on very low in the winter, higher in the summer, then turn it lower/higher depending on the need about 10 mins. before we start to watch a movie.  Works great and relatively easy to use.



Also good info!  We had gotten some info on those units from one of the companies but I had kind of dismissed since we already have ducts in place.  I'll have to look at it again.


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies,
Hope everyone is doing well! Kathy, sorry about your issues! Dana is a plumber and was working on our son and dil’s system yesterday! Their‘s was just a simple part replacement though.

We are back from a much needed 10 day vacation. The weather in Sarasota wasn’t great the first few days. We had an overnight visit to Sanibel Island and drove over to Captiva as well. Both lovely and would like to visit again.

I have been visiting Sarasota the same week every March for the last 5 years and it is normally a pretty quiet place to be (weekends are busier of course). It is typically not a “spring break” destination. This year, however, very different. We think a lot of it has to do with the fact that people are experiencing COVID fatigue and since Florida is basically open for business everyone is flocking there. The airport had crazy TSA lines on Saturday. So crazy, in fact, I took a pic to send to my sister, who has a place there and has been there all winter.  It normally has no more than 5 people. I’m not kidding. Thankfully we have TSA precheck, and only had to wait 2 minutes. The agents at the JetBlue gate were even referencing it. Kind of a bummer, I loved the sleepy little SRQ airport. The rest of the trip the weather was beautiful and we enjoyed beach days and beautiful sunsets and man was it nice to dine outside once again!


----------



## suse66

DVC Jen said:


> We have our Allie! We love her so much already. Our boys are being very tolerant so far. Remy is not pleased with her and will bark at her, but he hasn't snapped. Gus just kind of ignores her and tolerates when she is around. It will just take time. They will come around. We went through the same thing when we got Gus. Ella loved him - but it took Remy a while to warm up. Now they are best buds.


Such a cutie!!!


----------



## Beachmom0317

Hi everyone! We will be back at the lodge this May so I am just trying to catch up on where they are with the refurb! We stayed in a studio in November. Will refurb be going on in May (this year)? I went back a few pages and couldn’t find much progress so I’m wondering if they started with VWL yet. Thanks!


----------



## Granny

Beachmom0317 said:


> Hi everyone! We will be back at the lodge this May so I am just trying to catch up on where they are with the refurb! We stayed in a studio in November. Will refurb be going on in May (this year)? I went back a few pages and couldn’t find much progress so I’m wondering if they started with VWL yet. Thanks!



H*i Beachmom*!!!   I don't know exactly where they stand with the VWL refurb.  We had a report several pages ago about the new carpet "test area" for the corridors.  And presumably they have put together some test rooms with the new materials.  But it's hard to say how far along they are at this point.  So I'm not much help, I just wanted to acknowledge your request so hopefully someone with better knowledge can give you a real answer.  Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Beachmom0317 said:


> Hi everyone! We will be back at the lodge this May so I am just trying to catch up on where they are with the refurb! We stayed in a studio in November. Will refurb be going on in May (this year)? I went back a few pages and couldn’t find much progress so I’m wondering if they started with VWL yet. Thanks!



My only input is that I have run across zero reports that any works is going on yet other than what seems to be 2 test rooms.  Might they start by May?  Perhaps but there's also be no date announced to start that I've seen.  Sometimes DVC announces refurbs and dates from the mountain tops and other times you find out when the hallways get blocked off.


----------



## Beachmom0317

Granny said:


> H*i Beachmom*!!!   I don't know exactly where they stand with the VWL refurb.  We had a report several pages ago about the new carpet "test area" for the corridors.  And presumably they have put together some test rooms with the new materials.  But it's hard to say how far along they are at this point.  So I'm not much help, I just wanted to acknowledge your request so hopefully someone with better knowledge can give you a real answer.  Thanks for stopping by!





KAT4DISNEY said:


> My only input is that I have run across zero reports that any works is going on yet other than what seems to be 2 test rooms.  Might they start by May?  Perhaps but there's also be no date announced to start that I've seen.  Sometimes DVC announces refurbs and dates from the mountain tops and other times you find out when the hallways get blocked off.


Thanks! Well I will be there 5/5 so I’d be happy to report what I see!


----------



## sleepydog25

*PSA~*
While I fully realize no one on this thread would be so thoughtless, please pass along the following tip to any acquaintances who might be having a bad day while at the World. When the CM comes to your door to collect trash, and you're in the room, please don't react harshly if they ask you to step out of the room. She/He is just doing the task as required by corporate Disney. 

Thank you, and we now return to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Easter Everyone!!
He Has Risen!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Despite the DIS looking VERY weird after not being able to log in yesterday except to some VERY weird "hacking" thread, I'm posting to say that DHHIR is lovely right now. Low 70s, sunny, and we are booked 100%! That means busy days for yours truly. I'll post a picture if I can. This is what I did first thing in the morning:  11 "baskets" full of linens to change over a room (roughly 35-40 pounds each) and 11 white bags with corresponding blankets--about 15 pounds each. That was just the beginning...


----------



## Granny

Wow, I had no idea that our recent postings had been deleted. 

Well, a day late I wish everyone a joyous and safe Easter season.  Here's a video I posted that I really liked....a nice adaptation of Leonard Cohen's song which is sung by two sisters with wonderful voices.  The younger one is only 10 years old!  Enjoy!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Wow, I had no idea that our recent postings had been deleted.
> 
> Well, a day late I wish everyone a joyous and safe Easter season.  Here's a video I posted that I really liked....a nice adaptation of Leonard Cohen's song which is sung by two sisters with wonderful voices.  The younger one is only 10 years old!  Enjoy!



I'm guessing they must have had to restore from a backup a day or two earlier?  Anyway - I had enjoyed this yesterday prior to everything going blip!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Yay!  Glad to see we are up and running again!


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Hello all. I hope you can help me out. I found a BRV contract that I may be buying tomorrow. Offer accepted and all but haven't signed anything yet. We are going next year On Thanksgiving day for 10 nights. There are 9 of us, 7 adults and 2 kids age 5 and almost 2 by then. My concerns are that it will not be done with refurb and I don't really like the outdated theming. I don't know much about Boulder Ridge other than walking around it and I really liked the lobby, etc. I haven't seen the rooms other than on youtube. Everyone talks about how it badly needs a redo. 

How long do refurbs take? Do love Boulder Ridge? How are the transportation options?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## sleepydog25

Disneytrippin' said:


> Hello all. I hope you can help me out. I found a BRV contract that I may be buying tomorrow. Offer accepted and all but haven't signed anything yet. We are going next year On Thanksgiving day for 10 nights. There are 9 of us, 7 adults and 2 kids age 5 and almost 2 by then. My concerns are that it will not be done with refurb and I don't really like the outdated theming. I don't know much about Boulder Ridge other than walking around it and I really liked the lobby, etc. I haven't seen the rooms other than on youtube. Everyone talks about how it badly needs a redo.
> 
> How long do refurbs take? Do love Boulder Ridge? How are the transportation options?
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


,*DisneyTrippin*'! You've found the friendliest Groupies on the whole of DISBoard-dom, and hopefully we'll be able to provide some insight. I'll answer with my two cents' worth, but I'm sure others will chime in, as well. 

Not to discourage you, but there is no telling how long any refurb will take nor the direction it will take, either, in terms of how the new rooms will look. Currently, the only definite refurbishment going on of which I'm aware is in the main Lodge building on the north side--the cash rooms. Now, there have been pics of the renovated section of hallway in the standalone VWL (sorry, BRV) wing, and that does imply a looming refurbishment. When that will happen, to my knowledge, has not been announced. Once started, it's difficult to say how long it will take--if it's a mostly freshening of the units, that would take far less time than if they re-imagine the rooms. Not much help, I'm afraid.
You mention "next year" for Thanksgiving, so I assume you mean 2022? If so, then I'd actually say the odds of a refurbishment happening and being finished would be improved. 

As for loving VWL, absolutely we do! For most everyone on here, it's not the rooms that prompted us to buy into the Lodge (or merely to love it), it's the overall ambiance and sense of tranquility the resort provides. I will tell you that YouTube videos don't show the actual "feeling" of the rooms or the resort--they are 2D replications of how someone wishes to present said rooms. You miss the textures, the warmth, the subtle influences of the theming. Not even the highest resolution video can adequately relay those feelings. Nor can the videos show you the feeling of pure relaxation and a true "welcome home" as you step into the VWL lobby itself. While not as grandiose as the main Lodge's lobby, our home-away-from-home lobby makes up for it in intimacy and tranquility. I much prefer to sit in that lobby, or in the Carrollwood Pacific room, and soak up the music and atmosphere. Beyond that, the entire resort brims with small touches that set it apart: lush landscaping, majestic music, a sense of the great outdoors. and theming that Disney rarely bothers with anymore. In fact, there are many of us on here who would _prefer_ Disney keep the old-school theming in the rooms. So, yes, we do love the Lodge and all its trappings.

As for transportation, over the years we've found it to be above average. Buses run to all the parks and mostly seem to be plentiful. Naturally, you also have boat transportation to MK which is itself a ride of sorts. Its central location means you can get to parks and Disney Springs in your vehicle rather easily, as well. 

All in all, we love our home resort for all manner of reasons. Some consider the resort too dark or rustic, but that's exactly why we love it. It's a true escape from the crowds and from the cookie-cutter rooms and theming Disney now builds/refurbs. Best wishes moving forward!


----------



## vwlfan

We truly love our first home! And we really like the rooms. We were victims however of a one bedroom that was sorely in need of refurb, especially the pull out, summer before last. We did complain on the last night and management fell all over themselves trying to make it right.

so this is a two pronged answer: Yes it’s a wonderful wonderful place. However no one seems to know the timetable on the refurb. So you might have to watch carefully re that for this one trip. In the end though you will not regret your overall decision.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies DisneyTrippin'!!
Sleepy and vwlfan gave you some great info of the Lodge and I fall right in there as another not sure when refurb will take place guy.  Disney does things at their own pace and we know that can be slower than any of us like or wish for.  But I will add, I wouldn't let that stop you from purchasing there if that's where your heart leads you.  I can say Sleepy is so right in that the videos, pictures and all dont do justice for the real feel of WL/VWL.  Its a feel inside of you, some get it, some dont.  Obviously, all here on the groupies get it!  The faint music, the crickets chirping along the paths at night, the lanterns flickering, the majesty of the place and so much more, to me, these subtle things are the details that lead to the feeling.  
We bought site unseen and too this day, 20 yrs later, we still have no regrets


----------



## kes601

I'm glad I found this thread.  We are scheduled at VWL for 4 nights this summer (spending 6 nights at BLT before and 7 nights at BWV after).  We've never stayed at WL but have walked through it several times.  Rooms at CCV definitely look "nicer" since they are flashy and new, but I am looking forward to staying at VWL because of the building being separate and it looks as though almost every balcony will have a nice view of some sort..  We are planning to use it as the downtime for our trip since it is the only time we won't be walkable to a park.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies kes601!!!
You have made 3 great choices, all for reasons we would do the same.  Wow, 17 nights in WDW, now that's the way to do it right!!  VWL is as a relaxing place to stay as I can think of.  Even after a long day in a park it can be a great respite.  But how you are going about it, awesome idea.  VWL is the kind of place I can stay and never long for the parks, its that chill-axing.  We used to hang back at the resort on rainy days and it would be so nice, to the point we truly began to realize we didnt have to be in the parks to enjoy our trips.  Enjoy your trip and dont be a stranger here!


----------



## sleepydog25

kes601 said:


> I'm glad I found this thread.  We are scheduled at VWL for 4 nights this summer (spending 6 nights at BLT before and 7 nights at BWV after).  We've never stayed at WL but have walked through it several times.  Rooms at CCV definitely look "nicer" since they are flashy and new, but I am looking forward to staying at VWL because of the building being separate and it looks as though almost every balcony will have a nice view of some sort..  We are planning to use it as the downtime for our trip since it is the only time we won't be walkable to a park.


  As *JT* says, VWL (the whole of the Wilderness Lodge, truly) is a place to unwind and not long for the parks. If you really want to get over to MK--just hop on a boat, and you're there in moments...and the ride over is an attraction unto its own. Most every balcony on the lake side has good to great views, while on the other side you face the woods--but that's quite relaxing, as well, just not quite as scenic. We especially like to walk the resort toward dusk/early evening when the lanterns are lit, the majestic music is playing, and you can hear crickets chirruping softly. Nothing calms me more. And, we hope you and *Trippin'* visit often!


----------



## bobbiwoz

^ Thank you for mentioning the walks at night.  WL resort is extra special then.


----------



## sleepydog25

bobbiwoz said:


> ^ Thank you for mentioning the walks at night.  WL resort is extra special then.


It absolutely is! While the entire resort is gorgeous at night, my favorite thing to do is walk between the main Lodge and VWL buildings, in particular, headed to the latter. Walking down that planked boardwalk, seeing the lanterns flickering as though they're whispering a secret, hearing the faint chitter-chatter of the crickets, and listening to the haunting strains of Aaron Copland's "Billy the Kid" movement? Nothing says "home" to me at Disney more than this short trek.


----------



## DL1WDW2

I like the simplicity of DVC Charts for WLV / BRV ... unlike other locations that have to ”up “  the nightly points cause everybody wants to be in a certain advantageous location like near the hospitality house.


----------



## sleepydog25

DL1WDW2 said:


> I like the simplicity of DVC Charts for WLV / BRV ... unlike other locations that have to ”up “  the nightly points cause everybody wants to be in a certain advantageous location like near the hospitality house.


Yes, and when DVC built Copper Creek, they adopted the same point chart there as with VWL, thus making all room categories the same--a studio in CC costs the same number of points as one in VWL for the same night. Same with the 1BRs and 2BRs. Gotta love it!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Yes, and when DVC built Copper Creek, they adopted the same point chart there as with VWL, thus making all room categories the same--a studio in CC costs the same number of points as one in VWL for the same night. Same with the 1BRs and 2BRs. Gotta love it!



Didn't they get a few different changes with the 2022 point charts though that now vary it from VWL?    Nothing major of course but I was thinking it might not be identical any longer.


----------



## Corinne

I was thinking  about our poor little purple owners locker full of toiletries that have been untouched now for nearly two years! I’m fairly certain The clothing contained in it will no longer fit! When we finally get back I think I’m going to have to purge nearly all of the contents. Not even sure I’ll keep the locker, although I do like my having a Keurig there.


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> I was thinking  about our poor little purple owners locker full of toiletries that have been untouched now for nearly two years! I’m fairly certain The clothing contained in it will no longer fit! When we finally get back I think I’m going to have to purge nearly all of the contents. Not even sure I’ll keep the locker, although I do like my having a Keurig there.


We went through ours this last trip and brought things home we found we no longer needed.  I was tempted to just do ours in as well, but, with the current environment, and not knowing the future and travel needs, we just kept it.


----------



## TCRAIG

I kept thinking of ours over the summer - I keep Lysol wipes and spray in our OL.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> I was thinking  about our poor little purple owners locker full of toiletries that have been untouched now for nearly two years! I’m fairly certain The clothing contained in it will no longer fit! When we finally get back I think I’m going to have to purge nearly all of the contents. Not even sure I’ll keep the locker, although I do like my having a Keurig there.



Us too on going to have to purge some stuff.  I'm thinking our coffee in there would taste very delicious though!


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Didn't they get a few different changes with the 2022 point charts though that now vary it from VWL?    Nothing major of course but I was thinking it might not be identical any longer.



*Kathy*...I think they only moved the schedule one point here and there.  I was told it has to do with the number of units and the point balancing being different between VWL and CCV.  But for all practical purposes, the schedules are still pretty much the same.  It will be interesting to see if that keeps up in the future...they might have to drop the cabin point requirements down if they are not getting booked.  If so, those points would have to go into other CCV units somewhere.


----------



## Granny

So my fellow Groupies, I find myself at the 180 day mark until our first trip to WDW in a couple of years.  I have to admit, I haven't kept up with all the procedural changes and I'm finding it hard to get motivated to really research the trip.  For part of the trip, our daughter, son-in-law and then 15 month old grandson will be staying with us in a BWV 2BR.   I have some questions that, like I said, I just don't want to scour the boards about.  So I'll just post them here if that's okay with everyone.

1.  Mrs Granny and I have annual pass vouchers that have never been activated.  I'm assuming we can activate them for our October trip and start the clock on them?  I wasn't sure since Disney isn't selling APs at this point as far as I know.

2.  We will be buying park tickets for my daughter and her husband.  They haven't locked down what days they will be there yet, so it's hard to buy tickets for them at this time.  I think they still have the "buy 4 days, get 2 free" offer out there but it only runs through September 21 and our trip is scheduled for early October.  So, assuming they extend the offer, do you have to use those admissions on consecutive days?  Or can you do a non-park day in the middle and not lose a day of admissions?  We have had APs for so long that I don't know anything about park admissions.   Since we will be at BWV during F&W Festival I think I will be buying park hopper tickets for my daughter/SIL so they can go to EPCOT in the evenings no matter which park they hit that day.  

3.  I guess that Disney is still not doing FastPass, right?  So everything is stand by?  Does that include the Star Wars attractions at DHS, or are they still on that "show up early and get a timeframe" system?  I know that some things may be very different by October (shows, parades & fireworks back?) but I can only plan on what we know right now. 

4.  How much in advance can we do a park reservation?  With my daughter unable to commit to her dates, it makes it hard to book anyway.    

5.  My understanding is that Magical Express will run through the end of 2021, right?  So we should be good there.


I feel like a complete WDW newbie.  Frankly, I wish this trip were just DW and me since we could do an entire non-park stay and be happy.  But my daughter really wants to go so I can't say no to that!  

Any responses/tips you can provide would be welcome.  Or even a link to a factual thread about any of the topics above.  Like I said, I am challenged to get motivated about planning for this trip at this point.

Thanks so much, and I pray that each of you is happy and healthy at this time.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> *Kathy*...I think they only moved the schedule one point here and there. I was told it has to do with the number of units and the point balancing being different between VWL and CCV. But for all practical purposes, the schedules are still pretty much the same. It will be interesting to see if that keeps up in the future...they might have to drop the cabin point requirements down if they are not getting booked. If so, those points would have to go into other CCV units somewhere.



Yes, it was so minimal as I recalled that it raised the question with me of why they even bothered. 



Granny said:


> So my fellow Groupies, I find myself at the 180 day mark until our first trip to WDW in a couple of years.  I have to admit, I haven't kept up with all the procedural changes and I'm finding it hard to get motivated to really research the trip.  For part of the trip, our daughter, son-in-law and then 15 month old grandson will be staying with us in a BWV 2BR.   I have some questions that, like I said, I just don't want to scour the boards about.  So I'll just post them here if that's okay with everyone.
> 
> 1.  Mrs Granny and I have annual pass vouchers that have never been activated.  I'm assuming we can activate them for our October trip and start the clock on them?  I wasn't sure since Disney isn't selling APs at this point as far as I know.  *Yes you may active them.*
> 
> 2.  We will be buying park tickets for my daughter and her husband.  They haven't locked down what days they will be there yet, so it's hard to buy tickets for them at this time.  I think they still have the "buy 4 days, get 2 free" offer out there but it only runs through September 21 and our trip is scheduled for early October.  So, assuming they extend the offer, do you have to use those admissions on consecutive days?  Or can you do a non-park day in the middle and not lose a day of admissions?  We have had APs for so long that I don't know anything about park admissions.   Since we will be at BWV during F&W Festival I think I will be buying park hopper tickets for my daughter/SIL so they can go to EPCOT in the evenings no matter which park they hit that day. *I'd guess they won't extend that offer but for regular tickets there's a timeframe of days to use the tickets that allows a day or two without visiting a park.  It depends on the length of the ticket for how many days you get to use the ticket in.  *
> 
> 3.  I guess that Disney is still not doing FastPass, right?  So everything is stand by?  Does that include the Star Wars attractions at DHS, or are they still on that "show up early and get a timeframe" system?  I know that some things may be very different by October (shows, parades & fireworks back?) but I can only plan on what we know right now.  *You have to have a park reservation for DHS and of course a valid park admission and then at 7am but you now can try and book a boarding group from the hotel or wherever you are.    If you don't get a group then you can try again at 1PM but you have to have actually entered the park by that time.  I think they allow hopping to start at 2PM so it's still just those who have DHS park reservations for the day that will have the possibility of getting a boarding group.   They did change these hours once a couple of months ago so plan on checking on the timing again by October.*
> 
> 4.  How much in advance can we do a park reservation?  With my daughter unable to commit to her dates, it makes it hard to book anyway.   *You can book now for Oct - have been able to for awhile.  The 1st was gone for MK at least a couple of months ago and then I think other parks were snatched up for that date as well.  I'd try and do it as soon as you possibly can.  There's also different reservation buckets depending on if you are staying onsite, have an AP or are using a regular ticket.  You are able to go to the parks calendar and see what things are looking like.  TIP - DHS is the one that's been booking up 1st for most days.  Epcot is last to max out if it does.  I've read that nobody has reported being denied hopping later in the day.  And some of this may change as capacities increase.*
> 
> 5.  My understanding is that Magical Express will run through the end of 2021, right?  So we should be good there.  *Yep!*
> 
> 
> I feel like a complete WDW newbie.  Frankly, I wish this trip were just DW and me since we could do an entire non-park stay and be happy.  But my daughter really wants to go so I can't say no to that!
> 
> Any responses/tips you can provide would be welcome.  Or even a link to a factual thread about any of the topics above.  Like I said, I am challenged to get motivated about planning for this trip at this point.
> 
> Thanks so much, and I pray that each of you is happy and healthy at this time.



I think I have some of the answers for you Granny!  Replies are up above within the quote.  It is like a whole new Disney world out there and I'd expect some changes again before October.  One thing on the tickets - if you did buy and then the dates weren't right they do give you the value of the ticket to use towards another ticket.


----------



## twinklebug

TCRAIG said:


> I kept thinking of ours over the summer - I keep Lysol wipes and spray in our OL.


Add in some TP and that locker would have been gold. I spent many nights stalking Walmart online as they'd pop up a few at a time.... then they'd always mis-deliver it to our neighbor


----------



## TCRAIG

twinklebug said:


> Add in some TP and that locker would have been gold. I spent many nights stalking Walmart online as they'd pop up a few at a time.... then they'd always mis-deliver it to our neighbor


Actually - I think there’s 4 rolls still in there - the ‘good’ stuff - 2 ply Ultra Soft Charmin!  I could have auctioned off that locker for a small fortune...


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> So my fellow Groupies, I find myself at the 180 day mark until our first trip to WDW in a couple of years.  I have to admit, I haven't kept up with all the procedural changes and I'm finding it hard to get motivated to really research the trip.  For part of the trip, our daughter, son-in-law and then 15 month old grandson will be staying with us in a BWV 2BR.   I have some questions that, like I said, I just don't want to scour the boards about.  So I'll just post them here if that's okay with everyone.
> 
> 1.  Mrs Granny and I have annual pass vouchers that have never been activated.  I'm assuming we can activate them for our October trip and start the clock on them?  I wasn't sure since Disney isn't selling APs at this point as far as I know.
> 
> 2.  We will be buying park tickets for my daughter and her husband.  They haven't locked down what days they will be there yet, so it's hard to buy tickets for them at this time.  I think they still have the "buy 4 days, get 2 free" offer out there but it only runs through September 21 and our trip is scheduled for early October.  So, assuming they extend the offer, do you have to use those admissions on consecutive days?  Or can you do a non-park day in the middle and not lose a day of admissions?  We have had APs for so long that I don't know anything about park admissions.   Since we will be at BWV during F&W Festival I think I will be buying park hopper tickets for my daughter/SIL so they can go to EPCOT in the evenings no matter which park they hit that day.
> 
> 3.  I guess that Disney is still not doing FastPass, right?  So everything is stand by?  Does that include the Star Wars attractions at DHS, or are they still on that "show up early and get a timeframe" system?  I know that some things may be very different by October (shows, parades & fireworks back?) but I can only plan on what we know right now.
> 
> 4.  How much in advance can we do a park reservation?  With my daughter unable to commit to her dates, it makes it hard to book anyway.
> 
> 5.  My understanding is that Magical Express will run through the end of 2021, right?  So we should be good there.
> 
> 
> I feel like a complete WDW newbie.  Frankly, I wish this trip were just DW and me since we could do an entire non-park stay and be happy.  But my daughter really wants to go so I can't say no to that!
> 
> Any responses/tips you can provide would be welcome.  Or even a link to a factual thread about any of the topics above.  Like I said, I am challenged to get motivated about planning for this trip at this point.
> 
> Thanks so much, and I pray that each of you is happy and healthy at this time.


Kat gave you some good answers and I agree with her when she said to make your park reservations ASAP.  I worry with the anniversary that there may not be a lot left.  I have been watching a ton of vlogs and have gotten some really good info from them.  There are so that are quit helpful with tips to get into the virtual queue for ROR.  I'm really hoping those tips work.


----------



## jimmytammy

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Kat gave you some good answers and I agree with her when she said to make your park reservations ASAP.  I worry with the anniversary that there may not be a lot left.  I have been watching a ton of vlogs and have gotten some really good info from them.  There are so that are quit helpful with tips to get into the virtual queue for ROR.  I'm really hoping those tips work.


Having to make park reservations out that far is taxing on a lot of folks.   Granny and his family are no exception to this.  I wish they could come up with something a bit different to handle this as the parks start to fill up quickly and not everyone is in a good position to make decisions way out.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yes, it was so minimal as I recalled that it raised the question with me of why they even bothered.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have some of the answers for you Granny!  Replies are up above within the quote.  It is like a whole new Disney world out there and I'd expect some changes again before October.  One thing on the tickets - if you did buy and then the dates weren't right they do give you the value of the ticket to use towards another ticket.


Kathy...thanks so much as always!  So the single day admissions are tied to specific dates when I buy them?  I’ll just need to take my best guess and adjust later when my daughter’s plans firm up.  Thanks again.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Having to make park reservations out that far is taxing on a lot of folks.   Granny and his family are no exception to this.  I wish they could come up with something a bit different to handle this as the parks start to fill up quickly and not everyone is in a good position to make decisions way out.


 I’m still holding out hope that by October they may ease up on capacity limitations.  So that might help.  Hey it doesn’t hurt to hope.


----------



## bobbiwoz

sleepydog25 said:


> It absolutely is! While the entire resort is gorgeous at night, my favorite thing to do is walk between the main Lodge and VWL buildings, in particular, headed to the latter. Walking down that planked boardwalk, seeing the lanterns flickering as though they're whispering a secret, hearing the faint chitter-chatter of the crickets, and listening to the haunting strains of Aaron Copland's "Billy the Kid" movement? Nothing says "home" to me at Disney more than this short trek.



I have posted this before.  My special moment in time.  December 12, 2016, on my way to a Groupies Meet.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Kathy...thanks so much as always!  So the single day admissions are tied to specific dates when I buy them?  I’ll just need to take my best guess and adjust later when my daughter’s plans firm up.  Thanks again.



Yes, regular entry tickets are tied to certain dates.  Single day is for the date you purchase.  With 2 & 3 day tickets I think you get the length of the ticket plus an extra 2 days you might use it.  4-7 gets an extra 3 days and 8-10 an extra 4 days but double check that when you're ready to buy.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> Having to make park reservations out that far is taxing on a lot of folks.   Granny and his family are no exception to this.  I wish they could come up with something a bit different to handle this as the parks start to fill up quickly and not everyone is in a good position to make decisions way out.


I totally understand.  Sadly Disney has become more and more like this in the past few years where you need to make your plans set in stone months and months out.  There is no room for spontaneity anymore.  I'm less than a couple weeks out and there are a couple things I'd like to change and I can't.  I know we aren't doing fast passes right now but I'm still flabbergasted that they expect people to make their reservations even for them so far out.  It's crazy.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey I need some advice.  So on Saturday May first I have an ADR for Whispering Canyon for 7:20 for dinner.  Well they extended MK hours to 9 now and I'm not sure I want to leave the park early for my ADR.  I was thinking of changing it to lunch instead.  Do you guys think this would be a good idea?  I would hope we could get back into MK after lunch.  What do you think?  My worry is it being a Saturday.  Will they let us back into the park if we have a park reservation no matter how full it gets with park hopping?


----------



## TCRAIG

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey I need some advice.  So on Saturday May first I have an ADR for Whispering Canyon for 7:20 for dinner.  Well they extended MK hours to 9 now and I'm not sure I want to leave the park early for my ADR.  I was thinking of changing it to lunch instead.  Do you guys think this would be a good idea?  I would hope we could get back into MK after lunch.  What do you think?  My worry is it being a Saturday.  Will they let us back into the park if we have a park reservation no matter how full it gets with park hopping?


Yes - you can always leave and return from your pre-scheduled park.


----------



## kes601

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey I need some advice.  So on Saturday May first I have an ADR for Whispering Canyon for 7:20 for dinner.  Well they extended MK hours to 9 now and I'm not sure I want to leave the park early for my ADR.  I was thinking of changing it to lunch instead.  Do you guys think this would be a good idea?  I would hope we could get back into MK after lunch.  What do you think?  My worry is it being a Saturday.  Will they let us back into the park if we have a park reservation no matter how full it gets with park hopping?


If your park pass is for MK then they will definitely let you back in.


----------



## Corinne

bobbiwoz said:


> I have posted this before.  My special moment in time.  December 12, 2016, on my way to a Groupies Meet.
> 
> View attachment 568015


So beautiful Bobbi, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Corinne

Ugh, so we were set to go live with our new payroll/hris system on July 1, which meant our planned September trip would be a perfect  time to finally breathe. Just found out the date has now been pushed out to September 1. I am not happy.


----------



## TCRAIG

Corinne said:


> Ugh, so we were set to go live with our new payroll/hris system on July 1, which meant our planned September trip would be a perfect  time to finally breathe. Just found out the date has now been pushed out to September 1. I am not happy.


BUMMER...


----------



## Corinne

Does anyone have a different AP holder phone number than 407.939.7277? I still have not received my refund, and trying to get through to a human is nearly impossible. My initial call was last May, and 2 subsequent calls ended with them telling me my request had been submitted, was being processed.

Now I’m reading another thread where people are calling the passholder line and getting call backs to renew or reinstate their AP’s....so I’m sure I’m never going to get through for a dumb refund, at this point it’s just the principle!

Someone posted that any other company with this service model would no longer be a company they would deal with. Now I’m certainly not blaming the CM’s, and I’m well aware these are “unprecedented times” but c’mon, they really don’t have a good system in place, and they need to do better. Sometimes I feel like they know they have a captive audience.

ETA: I actually spoke with a phenomenal CM “Haskel” she really took her time in trying to ascertain why I have not yet received my refund. They still do not know why, and it is being investigated. On a side note, I also was able to put my number on the waitlist to have our AP’s renewed. So hopefully when they do call, I’m not in a zoom meeting


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yes, regular entry tickets are tied to certain dates.  Single day is for the date you purchase.  With 2 & 3 day tickets I think you get the length of the ticket plus an extra 2 days you might use it.  4-7 gets an extra 3 days and 8-10 an extra 4 days but double check that when you're ready to buy.


*Kat.*..I purchased tickets for my daughter and SIL today and you are absolutely correct.  I purchased 6 day park hopper tickets and they have 8 or 9 days to use them.  Thanks again for all the information that you and others have provided.  We are going October 7 - 17 so the good news is all the parks are open for booking right now for that timeframe.   The bad news is if we were going before September 21 I could have paid for 4 day passes and gotten 2 days free.  Oh well.  

They are big Star Wars fans so I'll go brush up on that whole "boarding group" thing.  I don't want to spend too much time on it since it could be completely different by October, but I need to get at least a working knowledge of the whole set up.


----------



## twinklebug

Corinne said:


> Does anyone have a different AP holder phone number than 407.939.7277? I still have not received my refund, and trying to get through to a human is nearly impossible. My initial call was last May, and 2 subsequent calls ended with them telling me my request had been submitted, was being processed.
> 
> Now I’m reading another thread where people are calling the passholder line and getting call backs to renew or reinstate their AP’s....so I’m sure I’m never going to get through for a dumb refund, at this point it’s just the principle!
> 
> Someone posted that any other company with this service model would no longer be a company they would deal with. Now I’m certainly not blaming the CM’s, and I’m well aware these are “unprecedented times” but c’mon, they really don’t have a good system in place, and they need to do better. Sometimes I feel like they know they have a captive audience.
> 
> ETA: I actually spoke with a phenomenal CM “Haskel” she really took her time in trying to ascertain why I have not yet received my refund. They still do not know why, and it is being investigated. On a side note, I also was able to put my number on the waitlist to have our AP’s renewed. So hopefully when they do call, I’m not in a zoom meeting


I hope you get it straightened out soon. Customer service at Disney World has really taken a dip. I've found being at the window to be far more powerful for standing my ground than over the phone.

I was just down there last month working on my parent's house (slowly coming together) and treked to the MK one day for a break. I spent over 1/2 hour camped out at a window as the CM worked to understand what happened to a legacy non-expiring pass that was on my account and was no longer showing. Didn't help that there was another issue a few years earlier involving the accidental use/restore of it (the system grabbed it instead of an activated AP). I was able to at least get them to restore something similar to that pass back to me, but they tried to shoo me away several times and I kept asking "How do we fix this?"

So, now my daugter has a 7 day PH to use this fall. She owes me dinner for the time it took to restore that pass.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> *Kat.*..I purchased tickets for my daughter and SIL today and you are absolutely correct.  I purchased 6 day park hopper tickets and they have 8 or 9 days to use them.  Thanks again for all the information that you and others have provided.  We are going October 7 - 17 so the good news is all the parks are open for booking right now for that timeframe.   The bad news is if we were going before September 21 I could have paid for 4 day passes and gotten 2 days free.  Oh well.
> 
> They are big Star Wars fans so I'll go brush up on that whole "boarding group" thing.  I don't want to spend too much time on it since it could be completely different by October, but I need to get at least a working knowledge of the whole set up.



Great!  

For Star Wars, the boarding group booking hasn't changed too much since ROTR first opened so you're probably safe to get familiar with it.  Being able to book from your hotel room if you have a park reservation there is one of the changes that is super nice!  Having the second booking window in the early afternoon is nice too.  That's the one thing that I'd guess could get adjusted but not the rest.


----------



## suse66

Hello friends! Has anyone tried to book for next March this week? I was looking at March 14-19. I had everything lined up and ready to reserve at 7:59 and hit the button to confirm only to have only three days available! I haven't had this issue with a studio before. Do you think it might be the refurb causing these issues? There are no two bedrooms available either. Yikes! Looks like I will be trying to piece something together at my 7 month booking date in August.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

suse66 said:


> Hello friends! Has anyone tried to book for next March this week? I was looking at March 14-19. I had everything lined up and ready to reserve at 7:59 and hit the button to confirm only to have only three days available! I haven't had this issue with a studio before. Do you think it might be the refurb causing these issues? There are no two bedrooms available either. Yikes! Looks like I will be trying to piece something together at my 7 month booking date in August.



Sounds like a pretty good guess that is the time they plan to be starting the refurb and have taken villas out of inventory.      Sorry it's affecting your plans!   I'd suggest a waitlist as too often we've seen how the refurb times change and they'll reopen inventory and block other times.  Otherwise in general I think you'll be fine to book elsewhere at 7 months -or at least we've found the Spring pretty easy to do that other than Easter having more limited selections.


----------



## sleepydog25

Hey, Groupies~
Not much new going on here in the land of the RBC Heritage Golf Classic, aka, Hilton Head Island. Had a great run of weather for a week, but we're into a spell of cooler than normal temps and possible rain. Mehh, it's weather--better than some; worse than others. 

In other news, someone in this household (and it's not me) is having a birthday soon, and we'll be at the World for two nights to celebrate. Low key, and it's not our beloved Lodge. But, the Poly is a nice alternative, and we can walk to many places. No special plans, but it will be nice to be in one of her happy places. It's convenient to be only 5+ hours from WDW!


----------



## TCRAIG

sleepydog25 said:


> Hey, Groupies~
> Not much new going on here in the land of the RBC Heritage Golf Classic, aka, Hilton Head Island. Had a great run of weather for a week, but we're into a spell of cooler than normal temps and possible rain. Mehh, it's weather--better than some; worse than others.
> 
> In other news, someone in this household (and it's not me) is having a birthday soon, and we'll be at the World for two nights to celebrate. Low key, and it's not our beloved Lodge. But, the Poly is a nice alternative, and we can walk to many places. No special plans, but it will be nice to be in one of her happy places. It's convenient to be only 5+ hours from WDW!


----------



## suse66

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Sounds like a pretty good guess that is the time they plan to be starting the refurb and have taken villas out of inventory.      Sorry it's affecting your plans!   I'd suggest a waitlist as too often we've seen how the refurb times change and they'll reopen inventory and block other times.  Otherwise in general I think you'll be fine to book elsewhere at 7 months -or at least we've found the Spring pretty easy to do that other than Easter having more limited selections.


Thank you so much! I will definitely try to waitlist. Although I certainly wouldn't be unhappy with booking AKL either. It will all work out. 


sleepydog25 said:


> In other news, someone in this household (and it's not me) is having a birthday soon, and we'll be at the World for two nights to celebrate. Low key, and it's not our beloved Lodge. But, the Poly is a nice alternative, and we can walk to many places. No special plans, but it will be nice to be in one of her happy places. It's convenient to be only 5+ hours from WDW!


Hope you have a wonderful trip celebrating Luv's birthday!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday   Chris!!!!


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> In other news, someone in this household (and it's not me) is having a birthday soon, and we'll be at the World for two nights to celebrate. Low key, and it's not our beloved Lodge. But, the Poly is a nice alternative, and we can walk to many places. No special plans, but it will be nice to be in one of her happy places. It's convenient to be only 5+ hours from WDW!



*Sleepy*...that sounds like a real nice trip for you and Luv.  And the Poly really is a nice alternative...with its own ready supply of Dole Whips to handle any sweet tooth cravings! 

Do you have a secret handshake that CM's give each other?  I guess these days it might be a secret elbow bump?   

Have a great time on your trip.


----------



## jimmytammy

Does anyone remember this guy, Dan Cockerell, one manager of WL and FW combined, around 01?
His face looks familiar to me as he seems to fit that time frame seeing him around the resort.

Only reason I ask is I’m currently reading a leadership book he wrote recently and he mentions his time as manager at WL


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Does anyone remember this guy, Dan Cockerell, one manager of WL and FW combined, around 01?
> His face looks familiar to me as he seems to fit that time frame seeing him around the resort.
> View attachment 568881
> Only reason I ask is I’m currently reading a leadership book he wrote recently and he mentions his time as manager at WL


*Jimmy*....I don't remember him, but then again I'm not the most observant guy.  The only CM I really remember from WL is Ranger Stan.  Sounds like a good book...I'm sure you are enjoying it.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I do not remember seeing that person.

I was looking at my other pictures from December 2016, and I did find another picture I took while walking around the area the same night as before.  Our next stay at VWL is in December, and I cannot wait to be there!


----------



## jimmytammy

Stopping by to get my Monday AM. off the right foot.  Happy Week to all my groupie friends and family


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy said:


> Stopping by to get my Monday AM. off the right foot.  Happy Week to all my groupie friends and family


Good morning!  Thank you!


----------



## jimmytammy

Life is good, even in the tough times.  Amidst the current world we live in, I wake up with a constant reminder, we are blessed. If we have a roof over our heads, clothes on our back, food on our table, the basic necessities of life, we are truly blessed.  So I leave you with words of wisdom from 2 true extraordinary brothers, There's a great big beautiful tomorrow, shining at the end of everyday!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Guys I'm at 4 days out!!!!  Yikes!  Can't believe it is here already.  Any last minute tips for me?  Anything at the Lodge that wasn't there 7 years ago that is a must do?


----------



## jimmytammy

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Guys I'm at 4 days out!!!!  Yikes!  Can't believe it is here already.  Any last minute tips for me?  Anything at the Lodge that wasn't there 7 years ago that is a must do?


Enjoy!!  I read a few days ago that the parks are not as full as previously now that Spring Break is over.  Thats awesome news IMO, not for WDW as a business, but for park goers like you.  Have fun and remember how we all like to live vicariously through our groupie buddies

As for all things Lodgey, Geyser Point is a must do for at least one evening.  Even an afternoon there is great.  Cool breezes off the water while enjoying sips of your fave beverage, nice way to wind down the day.  The buffalo burger is the best Ive had anywhere.  The brisket is tasty as a appetizer and easily can be shared.
Be sure to walk the new grounds, check out the cabins and the small details like the train tracks, etc.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> Enjoy!!  I read a few days ago that the parks are not as full as previously now that Spring Break is over.  Thats awesome news IMO, not for WDW as a business, but for park goers like you.  Have fun and remember how we all like to live vicariously through our groupie buddies
> 
> As for all things Lodgey, Geyser Point is a must do for at least one evening.  Even an afternoon there is great.  Cool breezes off the water while enjoying sips of your fave beverage, nice way to wind down the day.  The buffalo burger is the best Ive had anywhere.  The brisket is tasty as a appetizer and easily can be shared.
> Be sure to walk the new grounds, check out the cabins and the small details like the train tracks, etc.


I don't have the disboards on my phone but I'll try to see if I can set it up so I can post some pics.  Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## TCRAIG

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Guys I'm at 4 days out!!!!  Yikes!  Can't believe it is here already.  Any last minute tips for me?  Anything at the Lodge that wasn't there 7 years ago that is a must do?


Last minute tips....how about - TAKE ME WITH YOU!!!!


----------



## Corinne

Have a great trip DLI!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

TCRAIG said:


> Last minute tips....how about - TAKE ME WITH YOU!!!!


Sorry it's a Mom/Daughter trip lol


----------



## twinklebug

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Sorry it's a Mom/Daughter trip lol


Oh?! Hey! I'm a mom and a daughter! Can I come?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Enjoy!!  I read a few days ago that the parks are not as full as previously now that Spring Break is over.  Thats awesome news IMO, not for WDW as a business, but for park goers like you.  Have fun and remember how we all like to live vicariously through our groupie buddies
> 
> As for all things Lodgey, Geyser Point is a must do for at least one evening.  Even an afternoon there is great.  Cool breezes off the water while enjoying sips of your fave beverage, nice way to wind down the day.  The buffalo burger is the best Ive had anywhere.  The brisket is tasty as a appetizer and easily can be shared.
> Be sure to walk the new grounds, check out the cabins and the small details like the train tracks, etc.


 
Uh oh Jimmy,  I just read a report that the buffalo burger has been changed and it's no where near as good anymore.


----------



## Granny

Hi Groupies...hope this finds everyone healthy and happy. I’m starting to plan for our October trip which will include my Grandson. He will be 14 months old at the time of our trip and we need to get a full crib. I figure that’s something that can be rented from a third party since I don’t think Disney makes them available?  Anyone know a good place to do this?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Hi Groupies...hope this finds everyone healthy and happy. I’m starting to plan for our October trip which will include my Grandson. He will be 14 months old at the time of our trip and we need to get a full crib. I figure that’s something that can be rented from a third party since I don’t think Disney makes them available?  Anyone know a good place to do this?



We were able to get a crib for my great-nephew when we stayed at Kidani Sept 2019.  Had planned to use a pack n play which you now have to call for but they offered a crib instead if we wanted.   I'm sure it can vary by place of course.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> We were able to get a crib for my great-nephew when we stayed at Kidani Sept 2019.  Had planned to use a pack n play which you now have to call for but they offered a crib instead if we wanted.   I'm sure it can vary by place of course.


Thanks  Kathy.  I have read that getting a crib from Disney is very hit or miss, and not something you can count on. So to be sure I thought I’d see if there were companies that someone might have rented from and were happy with.


----------



## sleepydog25

Hey, Groupies! Last night of a two-day stay at Poly for *Luv's* BD (today!), and it's been a fine trip with mostly walking in the parks and catching a few rides with relatively short wait times. More details later, but tonight's celebration dinner was at Tiffin's, and this was what I had...


And what it looked like when I was done...


I'll explain more later. AND, we had a mystery guest diner just three tables away from us. I'll post the picture later to see who can guess his identity...

Meanwhile, have a good weekend, Groupies!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

sleepydog25 said:


> Hey, Groupies! Last night of a two-day stay at Poly for *Luv's* BD (today!), and it's been a fine trip with mostly walking in the parks and catching a few rides with relatively short wait times. More details later, but tonight's celebration dinner was at Tiffin's, and this was what I had...
> View attachment 569916
> 
> And what it looked like when I was done...
> View attachment 569917
> 
> I'll explain more later. AND, we had a mystery guest diner just three tables away from us. I'll post the picture later to see who can guess his identity...
> 
> Meanwhile, have a good weekend, Groupies!


I wouldn't even know how to start to eat that lol


----------



## twinklebug

Just saw there was a SkyLiner incident at Hollywood studios. Two cars crashed, one was on the special needs loading loop and may have gotten stuck getting onto the main line, was hit by the gondola circling around.


----------



## Doberge

jimmytammy said:


> Does anyone remember this guy, Dan Cockerell, one manager of WL and FW combined, around 01?
> His face looks familiar to me as he seems to fit that time frame seeing him around the resort.
> View attachment 568881
> Only reason I ask is I’m currently reading a leadership book he wrote recently and he mentions his time as manager at WL



Dan was GM at WL and FW and some other resorts too. He also had tours as VP of each of EPCOT and HS before leaving Disney as VP of MK. Here's an interview he did with Lou Mongello: https://www.wdwradio.com/2020/04/wd...of-walt-disney-world-dan-cockerell-star-wars/


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Guys I'm at 4 days out!!!!  Yikes!  Can't believe it is here already.  Any last minute tips for me?  Anything at the Lodge that wasn't there 7 years ago that is a must do?



Are you packed DLI?!?!?!


----------



## badeacon

sleepydog25 said:


> Hey, Groupies! Last night of a two-day stay at Poly for *Luv's* BD (today!), and it's been a fine trip with mostly walking in the parks and catching a few rides with relatively short wait times. More details later, but tonight's celebration dinner was at Tiffin's, and this was what I had...
> View attachment 569916
> 
> And what it looked like when I was done...
> View attachment 569917
> 
> I'll explain more later. AND, we had a mystery guest diner just three tables away from us. I'll post the picture later to see who can guess his identity...
> 
> Meanwhile, have a good weekend, Groupies!


You and my wife know how to devour a whole fish!! She says it was one of her best meals ever.


----------



## sleepydog25

badeacon said:


> You and my wife know how to devour a whole fish!! She says it was one of her best meals ever.


It was most excellent! My only slight critique is that the fish needed a touch of salt. Granted, the creamy forbidden rice and luscious fermented black bean sauce helped. Simply a stunning dish and mouthwatering to boot. I would definitely do this dish again. Even the tail fin was crispy enough to eat (yes, I did eat part of it until I began to get full).


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Are you packed DLI?!?!?!


Yes I just finished but still have a couple things to put in.  I'm seriously freaking out right now LOL.  Can't believe that at this time tomorrow we should be there.  On top of that I just saw that the People Mover should be open this weekend!!!!!!!!!  I'm sitting here crying lol.  I told my husband I'm gonna be doing a lot of crying the next 24 hours.


----------



## twinklebug

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Yes I just finished but still have a couple things to put in.  I'm seriously freaking out right now LOL.  Can't believe that at this time tomorrow we should be there.  On top of that I just saw that the People Mover should be open this weekend!!!!!!!!!  I'm sitting here crying lol.  I told my husband I'm gonna be doing a lot of crying the next 24 hours.


I think most of us feel similar as the world starts to get back to normal. Saying it's been a hard year, more like 14 months, is an understatement. There is a rush of emotion to process. I tear up too.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## sleepydog25

*Quick TR*
We arrived at Poly Wednesday around 1100 and had lunch at Kona. We shared a rainbow sushi roll, teriyaki wings, and coconut curry soup with crab, scallops, and shrimp. The sushi was fresh and bracing (what with the pickled ginger and wasabi); the wings were very saucy and finger-licking good; and the soup was bright, yet creamy. Overall, it was a superb start. About the time we finished lunch, we got a room ready notification! And our room location was most excellent, overlooking the secondary pool from the top floor. We even had a good view--though distant--of the Castle!

We headed over to MK and rode HM which was the only thing we felt like doing as the lines were 40 minutes and up except for this one (25). *Luv* wanted to do some shopping, so we did that and just soaked up the sunshine. Skipper's Canteen was the dinner venue. It was solid but not great. The pork was fatty, though tasty, and the falafel was a bit mushy and not quite piquant enough. Still, it was a pleasant meal. We had wine on the balcony to end the day. 

Yesterday, we hit MK again, and the Starbucks there right after park open. The biggest disappointment of the trip was this spot. Long story short, but I think they had loaded a blonde roast or light roast coffee into the hopper where espresso beans are supposed to go. We had four shots in our lattes and they didn't even taste like espresso, just light coffee. The Mickey cinnamon bun was dry and stale. Overall, a terrible start. But, the park was fun and traffic light. We did four rides: BTMRR, Buzz (I won), COP, and Philharmagic. After that, it was lunch at The Wave which was merely two salads, but they were quite good, and we shared a birthday drink--the 7 Seas Lagoon or some such name. As you can see, it's built for two! This thing is almost the size of a bowling ball!


We ran over to Epcot to grab two giant raspberry macarons. If you've ever had one from La Patisserie, you know why we made the trip. We circumnavigated WS to soak up the ambiance, but boy, the construction means you do a LOT of walking. 

Finally, we headed over to AK for dinner at Tiffin's. I previously posted my picture of the whole yellow tail red snapper while *Luv* had tamarind-glazed short ribs. We shared a grilled octopus appetizer. The octopus was grilled perfectly and was great with our Chenin Blanc from S. Africa. My fish was awesome--crispy exterior and fleshy inside. It was perfectly cooked and came with a forbidden rice with a fermented black bean sauce that was unctuous and creamy. Loved it! The short ribs were perfectly cooked, as well, and the glaze had just enough sweet and sour aspect to it to make you want to keep eating it. Great with a Pinotage, also from S. Africa. We had no dessert, though they did bring *Luv* a small sweets plate that was the perfect ending to the meal. After that, it was back to the room, sleep, then our five-hour drive back this morning. 

However, back to our meal at Tiffin's. About halfway through our meal, we were joined--well, three tables away--by a special guest. We had noticed moment's before his arrival that a CM spent a good 15-20 minute cleaning the table, the seats, even the legs and base of the table. I mean, she was wiping it down and cleaning it on her hands and knees at one point. We thought maybe it was a periodic deep clean, only to realize it was for the guest. Picture follows:


I'm guessing you can tell who this is, right? Have a good weekend, Groupies!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

So I am not sure what to do and I hope you guys can give me some input.  So I had made an ADR for Beaches and Cream at 5:35 for when we get in tomorrow thinking it would be plenty of time to get to it.  Then our flight got changed and we are getting in at 2.  So I made a back up ADR for 10 PM for tomorrow.  I'm thinking of cancelling it though because it is just so late to eat.  In your experience and opinion do you think 3 and a half hours is plenty of time to get from the airport to the resort in time to get to the ADR?  Should I cancel the later one?  If I don't cancel it today we will have to pay the fee.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I wouldn't even know how to start to eat that lol


You know, that’s exactly what I was thinking.  Is it a whole sustainable fish??


----------



## bobbiwoz

Disney loving Iowan said:


> So I am not sure what to do and I hope you guys can give me some input.  So I had made an ADR for Beaches and Cream at 5:35 for when we get in tomorrow thinking it would be plenty of time to get to it.  Then our flight got changed and we are getting in at 2.  So I made a back up ADR for 10 PM for tomorrow.  I'm thinking of cancelling it though because it is just so late to eat.  In your experience and opinion do you think 3 and a half hours is plenty of time to get from the airport to the resort in time to get to the ADR?  Should I cancel the later one?  If I don't cancel it today we will have to pay the fee.


I would cancel the late one because it is to late for us.

As far as the earlier one, will you have a car?  If not, will you be picking up luggage?  If yes, I would sadly cancel the earlier one too.

You may be braver!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

bobbiwoz said:


> I would cancel the late one because it is to late for us.
> 
> As far as the earlier one, will you have a car?  If not, will you be picking up luggage?  If yes, I would sadly cancel the earlier one too.
> 
> You may be braver!


We will be taking the Magical Express.   I really don't want to cancel both because B&C is a must do for us.  I will be really disappointed if we can't eat there.  I tried really hard to make ADR's for another time or day but it's impossible to get any for there.  I even found someone who was cancelling their ADR's and we coordinated so I could get theirs but someone somehow snagged them up before I got them.


----------



## jimmytammy

Disney loving Iowan said:


> We will be taking the Magical Express.   I really don't want to cancel both because B&C is a must do for us.  I will be really disappointed if we can't eat there.  I tried really hard to make ADR's for another time or day but it's impossible to get any for there.  I even found someone who was cancelling their ADR's and we coordinated so I could get theirs but someone somehow snagged them up before I got them.


As long as you won't feel stressed about not making it, or if you show a bit late, stay with it.  Definitely cancel the 10 pm


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy, I believe that's Josh D'Amaro


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> *Quick TR*
> We arrived at Poly Wednesday around 1100 and had lunch at Kona. We shared a rainbow sushi roll, teriyaki wings, and coconut curry soup with crab, scallops, and shrimp. The sushi was fresh and bracing (what with the pickled ginger and wasabi); the wings were very saucy and finger-licking good; and the soup was bright, yet creamy. Overall, it was a superb start. About the time we finished lunch, we got a room ready notification! And our room location was most excellent, overlooking the secondary pool from the top floor. We even had a good view--though distant--of the Castle!
> 
> We headed over to MK and rode HM which was the only thing we felt like doing as the lines were 40 minutes and up except for this one (25). *Luv* wanted to do some shopping, so we did that and just soaked up the sunshine. Skipper's Canteen was the dinner venue. It was solid but not great. The pork was fatty, though tasty, and the falafel was a bit mushy and not quite piquant enough. Still, it was a pleasant meal. We had wine on the balcony to end the day.
> 
> Yesterday, we hit MK again, and the Starbucks there right after park open. The biggest disappointment of the trip was this spot. Long story short, but I think they had loaded a blonde roast or light roast coffee into the hopper where espresso beans are supposed to go. We had four shots in our lattes and they didn't even taste like espresso, just light coffee. The Mickey cinnamon bun was dry and stale. Overall, a terrible start. But, the park was fun and traffic light. We did four rides: BTMRR, Buzz (I won), COP, and Philharmagic. After that, it was lunch at The Wave which was merely two salads, but they were quite good, and we shared a birthday drink--the 7 Seas Lagoon or some such name. As you can see, it's built for two! This thing is almost the size of a bowling ball!
> View attachment 570029
> 
> We ran over to Epcot to grab two giant raspberry macarons. If you've ever had one from La Patisserie, you know why we made the trip. We circumnavigated WS to soak up the ambiance, but boy, the construction means you do a LOT of walking.
> 
> Finally, we headed over to AK for dinner at Tiffin's. I previously posted my picture of the whole yellow tail red snapper while *Luv* had tamarind-glazed short ribs. We shared a grilled octopus appetizer. The octopus was grilled perfectly and was great with our Chenin Blanc from S. Africa. My fish was awesome--crispy exterior and fleshy inside. It was perfectly cooked and came with a forbidden rice with a fermented black bean sauce that was unctuous and creamy. Loved it! The short ribs were perfectly cooked, as well, and the glaze had just enough sweet and sour aspect to it to make you want to keep eating it. Great with a Pinotage, also from S. Africa. We had no dessert, though they did bring *Luv* a small sweets plate that was the perfect ending to the meal. After that, it was back to the room, sleep, then our five-hour drive back this morning.
> 
> However, back to our meal at Tiffin's. About halfway through our meal, we were joined--well, three tables away--by a special guest. We had noticed moment's before his arrival that a CM spent a good 15-20 minute cleaning the table, the seats, even the legs and base of the table. I mean, she was wiping it down and cleaning it on her hands and knees at one point. We thought maybe it was a periodic deep clean, only to realize it was for the guest. Picture follows:
> View attachment 570032
> 
> I'm guessing you can tell who this is, right? Have a good weekend, Groupies!



He seems happy anyway.

Yes.  Josh D'Amaro.  Dining with the big wigs Sleepy!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hello from the BWV!!!  Yay!!!  Only cried like 4 times today lol. Got here in time for our ADR at B&C and it was so good. Only problem we have running into so far is how bad the kids seem to be. So loud and one even slapped their mom!  Sadly we have a baby in the next room screaming it’s head off.  If it keeps up we may have to change rooms.


----------



## jimmytammy

DLI
Glad you were able to make your ressie at B&C.  I know how it used to be for us, a certain meal to start the trip was always a great start
Keep enjoying and maybe buy some duct tape to set at neighbors door...wait, what, I didnt say that, did I?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> DLI
> Glad you were able to make your ressie at B&C.  I know how it used to be for us, a certain meal to start the trip was always a great start
> Keep enjoying and maybe buy some duct tape to set at neighbors door...wait, what, I didnt say that, did I?


LOL. We actually couldn’t take the screaming anymore and they moved us. We ended up with a Boardwalk view!! Got to ride the people mover and had a fantastic lunch at BOG. Headed back to the room to refresh and will head back later


----------



## danikoski

So anyone have an idea of when refurbishments might start at BRV next year? Starting to plan for a June 2022 trip, and trying to decide where to try to rent points for (we've rented before). We LOVE BRV and WL in general. But besides the refurb coming, my mom is probably going to need a handicap accessible room, with at least grab bars in the bathroom, and an ECV. I'm not sure how she's going to like going on busses with an ECV, so considering trying for BWV or BCV due to being able to walk (or roll) to two parks, plus my boys would love the BCV pool. But it's hard to leave WL...it just feels like home.


----------



## cellomom

Granny said:


> Thanks  Kathy.  I have read that getting a crib from Disney is very hit or miss, and not something you can count on. So to be sure I thought I’d see if there were companies that someone might have rented from and were happy with.


For my granddaughter, we rented a crib from a Baby’s Best Friend December 2020, they have since gone out of business due to Covid. I don’t have personal experience but Kingdom Strollers rents cribs and has been recommended by other posters on Disboards.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

danikoski said:


> So anyone have an idea of when refurbishments might start at BRV next year? Starting to plan for a June 2022 trip, and trying to decide where to try to rent points for (we've rented before). We LOVE BRV and WL in general. But besides the refurb coming, my mom is probably going to need a handicap accessible room, with at least grab bars in the bathroom, and an ECV. I'm not sure how she's going to like going on busses with an ECV, so considering trying for BWV or BCV due to being able to walk (or roll) to two parks, plus my boys would love the BCV pool. But it's hard to leave WL...it just feels like home.



The only clue I've seen so far is that mid-March of 2022 there seemed to be lower inventory for booking at the 11 month mark so my guess is that is when they plan to start.


----------



## Granny

cellomom said:


> For my granddaughter, we rented a crib from a Baby’s Best Friend December 2020, they have since gone out of business due to Covid. I don’t have personal experience but Kingdom Strollers rents cribs and has been recommended by other posters on Disboards.



Thanks so much for the information.  A couple of the highly rated services seem to have gone out of business.   Hopefully they will open up when attendance rises.  I'll keep poking around, but I do appreciate the tip on Kingdom Strollers.


----------



## cellomom

Granny said:


> Thanks so much for the information.  A couple of the highly rated services seem to have gone out of business.   Hopefully they will open up when attendance rises.  I'll keep poking around, but I do appreciate the tip on Kingdom Strollers.


A Baby’s Best Friend worked out well for us, very sad they went out of business.   Our solution: We (the grandparents) bought a folding portable full-size crib that our son & DIL can transport in the back of their van.  First trip with portable crib in 2 weeks


----------



## danikoski

Granny said:


> Thanks so much for the information.  A couple of the highly rated services seem to have gone out of business.   Hopefully they will open up when attendance rises.  I'll keep poking around, but I do appreciate the tip on Kingdom Strollers.



In 2019, we were able to get a crib at both AKL and BRV. A CM had to go hunt one down at AKL because housekeeping apparently put it in the wrong room, but we got it. BRV it was right in the middle of the living room waiting for us. We had looked at renting from Kingdom Strollers, but decided to take a bet. Our son was 19 months, so I brought inflatable bumpers with us, just in case he had to share a bed with his brother. We had also talked about running to Walmart or something and getting a air mattress if needed, but Disney came through. Although, writing that, I'm really surprised that I didn't rent a crib since I don't like winging it with details like that. My husband must be rubbing off some...he enjoys unplanned chaos.


----------



## jimmytammy

Disney loving Iowan said:


> LOL. We actually couldn’t take the screaming anymore and they moved us. We ended up with a Boardwalk view!! Got to ride the people mover and had a fantastic lunch at BOG. Headed back to the room to refresh and will head back later


Other than the screaming, it sounds like you folks are having a great time.  Keep enjoying!


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> Thanks so much for the information.  A couple of the highly rated services seem to have gone out of business.   Hopefully they will open up when attendance rises.  I'll keep poking around, but I do appreciate the tip on Kingdom Strollers.


I know Jambo has a wooden crib on wheels, a very petite housekeeper used it to deliver the gel mattress topper they had in storage to our room when I asked. How's that for a two for one info blast? Crib and a gel topper at Jambo! 

My kids were all past the crib stage by the time we started staying at Disney, but I did take my little guys on camping trips in an RV. I just made a secure sleeping spot surrounded by blankets, pillows and stuffed animals for them.


----------



## sleepydog25

bobbiwoz said:


> You know, that’s exactly what I was thinking.  Is it a whole sustainable fish??


It is! And it was superb--sweet meat and crispy skin. I'd do this meal again in a heartbeat. 


jimmytammy said:


> Sleepy, I believe that's Josh D'Amaro


Bingo! It was!! And he was with someone else who had some importance, I'm sure. Certainly, he got the royal treatment. 


KAT4DISNEY said:


> He seems happy anyway.
> 
> Yes.  Josh D'Amaro.  Dining with the big wigs Sleepy!


Yepper! We went over and had a few drinks, swapped stories, gave him advice on how to run his side of Disney, that sort of thing. . .


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Yepper! We went over and had a few drinks, swapped stories, gave him advice on how to run his side of Disney, that sort of thing. . .



Well done!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hi everyone!  Been a great trip so far!  Today we check out of our beloved BWV which is really sad but we can find solace in knowing we are checking into our beloved Lodge today!  Just a little about what’s been going on. Day one we went to MK. Ate at BOG and it was so good!  Opened the day riding our favorite HM and closed it out the same lol. We were so happy PM opened and we were able to ride it!!!  Day 2 was Epcot. Got to try out some food booths and the flowers are beautiful!  Played the scavenger hunts and got cute orange bird cups. DD is crazy about that bird. Ate at Tutto Italia. That’s a once and done. Honestly think Olive Garden is better. Rode the Frozen ride. How disappointing. I’m still bitter about the change but to then see how poorly the new ride is was salt in the wound. Going back to Epcot today.  Day 3 was HS. Tried for our ROR queue at 7 and no luck. Went and it was so crowded!  Walked around Galaxy’s Edge and wow!  Cried when I saw the Millennium Falcon. At 1:00 we sat near Gertie where it was the least crowded to try again for ROR and got it!  OMG guys it is the best ride I have ever been on in my entire life!!!!  So amazing and well done. DD and I cried. How could they do such a great job with that and such a bad jog with Frozen?  Ate at Prime Time which was wonderful. I’ve gone on long enough and I’ll stop boring you lol. Time to finish up packing and get to Epcot.


----------



## twinklebug

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hi everyone!  Been a great trip so far!  Today we check out of our beloved BWV which is really sad but we can find solace in knowing we are checking into our beloved Lodge today!  Just a little about what’s been going on. Day one we went to MK. Ate at BOG and it was so good!  Opened the day riding our favorite HM and closed it out the same lol. We were so happy PM opened and we were able to ride it!!!  Day 2 was Epcot. Got to try out some food booths and the flowers are beautiful!  Played the scavenger hunts and got cute orange bird cups. DD is crazy about that bird. Ate at Tutto Italia. That’s a once and done. Honestly think Olive Garden is better. Rode the Frozen ride. How disappointing. I’m still bitter about the change but to then see how poorly the new ride is was salt in the wound. Going back to Epcot today.  Day 3 was HS. Tried for our ROR queue at 7 and no luck. Went and it was so crowded!  Walked around Galaxy’s Edge and wow!  Cried when I saw the Millennium Falcon. At 1:00 we sat near Gertie where it was the least crowded to try again for ROR and got it!  OMG guys it is the best ride I have ever been on in my entire life!!!!  So amazing and well done. DD and I cried. How could they do such a great job with that and such a bad jog with Frozen?  Ate at Prime Time which was wonderful. I’ve gone on long enough and I’ll stop boring you lol. Time to finish up packing and get to Epcot.


Sounds like you're having a great time 

I have yet to go on Frozen. I like the movie well enough, but just don't see a reason to stand in a long line for that dissapointment you mention. From what I've seen there are some cute animatronics in there though (Olaf). I never liked the prior version of the ride either.

Say Hi to the Lodge for me. I miss it so much.


----------



## Seth Paridon

Hey gang.  We will be making our first trip back to The Lodge since COVID and staying at BRV next month.  Quick question...can you still utilize the BBQ grills that are outside?  I didn't know if they were still available for use in these restricted times.  Many thanks.

Seth


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey guys. Enjoying our day at the Lodge. Ate at WC and it was so good. Our waitress Nikki was awesome. Visited the end of the hall. Gotta say I really like the carpe. The light is better in person but I still prefer tho old ones. Really don’t like the white walls. Boring. Don’t hate the red doors. I’ll post pics from that and our view from our patio.


----------



## Granny

Seth Paridon said:


> Hey gang.  We will be making our first trip back to The Lodge since COVID and staying at BRV next month.  Quick question...can you still utilize the BBQ grills that are outside?  I didn't know if they were still available for use in these restricted times.  Many thanks.
> 
> Seth




*Seth*...I haven't heard anything about the BBQ grills.  It's a very valid question.  Right now, we don't see a lot of "mixed use" types of things like buffets, etc.  But you'd think an outdoor grill would be safe enough.  Still, I wouldn't assume that.  Hopefully someone can come along and help you with your question.


----------



## Granny

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey guys. Enjoying our day at the Lodge. Ate at WC and it was so good. Our waitress Nikki was awesome. Visited the end of the hall. Gotta say I really like the carpe. The light is better in person but I still prefer tho old ones. Really don’t like the white walls. Boring. Don’t hate the red doors. I’ll post pics from that and our view from our patio.



*DLI.*..thanks for the pictures.  I'm sure we'll adjust to whatever the changes are, but I agree that the carpet looks like the best change they've made.  From your view I'd say you were in a nice location for easy in and out of VWL.  Enjoy the rest of your trip!


----------



## sleepydog25

Seth Paridon said:


> Hey gang.  We will be making our first trip back to The Lodge since COVID and staying at BRV next month.  Quick question...can you still utilize the BBQ grills that are outside?  I didn't know if they were still available for use in these restricted times.  Many thanks.
> 
> Seth


Fairly certain they are. They are here at DHHIR, and usually, such things are a DVC or Disney wide decision. You can always call the resort and ask someone there. Enjoy!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> *DLI.*..thanks for the pictures.  I'm sure we'll adjust to whatever the changes are, but I agree that the carpet looks like the best change they've made.  From your view I'd say you were in a nice location for easy in and out of VWL.  Enjoy the rest of your trip!


We are very close to the lobby. So convenient. I will say these rooms do need updating. There is the normal wear and tear but also we need usb outlets. We are having a heck of a time charging our phones. The outlets are loose and out adapters just don’t stay in them right. I just hope when they redo them they don’t get rid of all the charm.


----------



## mvndvm

Best way to get specific room requests for VWL?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Where are we?


----------



## twinklebug

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Where are we?


Too easy! You're 6' (or more) to the left of me ... in my dreams.
Enjoy!


----------



## Granny

mvndvm said:


> Best way to get specific room requests for VWL?



Welcome to the VWL Groupies thread!  For view requests, I just email Member Services.  Takes them a few days but they then bounce me back with a message that my request has been noted and no guarantees.

VWL is a really small resort...only about 130 villas or so as I recall.  Most requests I see want to be on the Bay Lake side, and since 50% of the villas are on that side, they tend to be honored fairly well (unless your name is @KAT4DISNEY ).  If you end up on the "bus side", you mostly have a view of woods which is perfect for the theme of the resort anyway.  It's far enough away from the bus stop that we haven't been bothered by that noise.  Some people request to be close to the elevator, but honestly it is such a small resort that even if you are at the farthest point from the elevators you'd still be much closer than other DVC hotel style resorts.   Good luck!


----------



## Granny

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Where are we?



In one of our favorite places on earth.  Love the view of Bay Lake and the breezes that come through the lounge.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Welcome to the VWL Groupies thread!  For view requests, I just email Member Services.  Takes them a few days but they then bounce me back with a message that my request has been noted and no guarantees.
> 
> VWL is a really small resort...only about 130 villas or so as I recall.  Most requests I see want to be on the Bay Lake side, and since 50% of the villas are on that side, they tend to be honored fairly well (unless your name is @KAT4DISNEY ).  If you end up on the "bus side", you mostly have a view of woods which is perfect for the theme of the resort anyway.  It's far enough away from the bus stop that we haven't been bothered by that noise.  Some people request to be close to the elevator, but honestly it is such a small resort that even if you are at the farthest point from the elevators you'd still be much closer than other DVC hotel style resorts.   Good luck!



Now you all don't start thinking about requesting my side of the building!


----------



## sleepydog25

mvndvm said:


> Best way to get specific room requests for VWL?


As* Granny* says, there are no guarantees to get any room at any resort with the possible exception of being a "cherished guest."  I also agree that pretty much all the rooms at VWL are lovely with the exception of a few toward the very end of the hallway that overlook either the dumpster area or the linen collection area (lake view and woods view, respectively). Personally, I'd ask for high floor near the elevator or lake view near the elevator for my request. You can email, call, or often chat (when that function is working). If you actually make a specific room request, as in number, and that room is unavailable, then the room assigner has no clue about your preferences. 

Beyond that,  to the Groupies, and we hope you'll join in our chats, sharing of trips (such as *DLI* lately), and just run of the mill news. Enjoy VWL!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Just a heads up. In the recent videos I saw it didn’t look like it was working right so this didn’t surprise me.


----------



## jimmytammy

Good morning Gang!
Hope all is well in your world
Our friend Kenny who I have mentioned a few times recently made me aware he has been hired back at WDW and will soon be back at Chef Mickey’s next week
Hoping many more hear the good news soon!


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies!

My sister and I are heading back to Sarasota for a girls only trip at the end of the month. We normally fly JetBlue exclusively, but they only offer direct flights between Boston & SRQ seasonally,   so we decided to give Allegiant a try. I know they are completely “no frills”, but my big concern is if they cancel flights, which I have read they do, and they only offer a very limited schedule. Hopefully it will be fine.

Does anyone have experience with them?


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne
We have flown Allegiant on a few occasions, and for the most part, its been a pleasant experience.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Good afternoon!  We left BCV this morning, and are heading to HHI.  We may be stopping in Savannah for the harbor cruise if we think we can get there for the 3:30 sailing.

It was a tad to hot for us at WDW.  We were to eat at Whispering Canyon, but cancelled.  So, we missed our WL visit.  Didn’t hit MK at all.  Stayed close to SAB.

Just crossed into GA.  Will we see our Groupie CM??  We hope so!

Bobbi


----------



## Corinne

Thanks for the reply Jimmy! Going to try and have an open mind about Allegiant!


----------



## sleepydog25

bobbiwoz said:


> Good afternoon!  We left BCV this morning, and are heading to HHI.
> Just crossed into GA.  Will we see our Groupie CM??  We hope so!
> 
> Bobbi


According to Page 1, you'll be at HHI until 19 May, so...YES! There should be a Groupie CM sighting or two. Chances are I'll have a trainee in tow. I've become a trainer already, and I may a new hire tagging along with me while you're there. Actually, I'll make him do most of the work!   Nahhh, I don't operate that way. And Chris, like me, usually works Sundays, Mondays, and Tuesdays. My schedule, currently, is Sunday at the Beach House, Monday running around the back 40 doing housekeeping attendant, and then back to the Beach House on Tuesday. Chris is at the Lodge, of course, and is currently set for late shift, late shift, and mid-shift, respectively. See you around!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Sadly, we leave May 11.  See you when we can!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> In one of our favorite places on earth.  Love the view of Bay Lake and the breezes that come through the lounge.


The best thing about it was the family of ducks!  Momma duck and her 7 babies walked through looking for crumbs.  They walked right around at our feet.  It was awesome.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Been home for a couple days now and boy am I depressed.  It was so difficult to leave.  Many tears were shed.  My husband has assured me that I will get back sometime.  Living in AZ I sure got used to not having humidity so boy were we hot.  We spent a good amount of the hottest part of the day in the resort.  Got to eat at WC twice.  I have to say the bed at VWL was not nearly as comfortable as the bed at BWV.  It was much firmer.  The one at BWV felt like sleeping on a cloud.  My back loved it and I slept great and woke up with a refreshed back.  Wish the one at the lodge was so comfy.  The staff at VWL were great.  Ran into so many friendly CM's.  The gentleman who came in for our trash every day was so nice.  Overall we had a great trip.  My DD and I travel really well together.  We like the same basic schedule and like to do the same things.  It was just so nice spending the time with her.  I hate that we may never be able to have a trip like this again.  I'm grateful though that we at least were able to do it this time.  On Sunday we were doing Epcot so we planned to go later in the day.  We spent the early part in our room with our curtains open so we could enjoy the view and watched a Golden Girls marathon with lunch at Roaring Fork squeezed in there.  Such a simple thing to do but I loved it.  Oh and did we enjoy watching the Mickey Mouse cartoons they show.  They were great too lol.  Thank you everyone who gave me advice and support in planning the trip.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## sleepydog25

Good afternoon, Groupies! Here's hoping this has been and will continue to be a great weekend for each of you. Warm weather has finally settled in here at HHI (though it was 51F this morning), and that means all manner of wildlife on the islands are out and about: fish, turtles, snakes, all manner of wading birds, and yes, gators! We've seen our resident Smaug cruising up and down the lagoon which I have to say is rather cool.


----------



## sleepydog25

For those planning to visit the DHHIR resort in the upcoming months, here are a few pictures to tide you over. . .

The point at the resort--that is the deep water channel to Shelter Cove Marina that sits behind and to the left of this photo. 


The beach near the Beach House


NOT Disney, but the lagoon at the edge of our back yard


View this morning from our property


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy
Love the pictures!


----------



## Kay7979

Disney loving Iowan said:


> The best thing about it was the family of ducks!  Momma duck and her 7 babies walked through looking for crumbs.  They walked right around at our feet.  It was awesome.


We saw them too!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

How does one request the alternate rooms at CCV? End of the hall away from elevator?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Kay7979 said:


> We saw them too! View attachment 574089View attachment 574090


Love the pictures!


----------



## Granny

*To all Groupie Moms, Grandmothers, and other women who nurture and tend to children....*


----------



## Granny

BWV Dreamin said:


> How does one request the alternate rooms at CCV? End of the hall away from elevator?



Hope,

I'm not sure about this.  You may have more luck getting responses on this thread:   *CCV Lovers Thread*


----------



## jimmytammy

*Happy **Mothers Day to all the wonderful groupie moms!!!*


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Well this is a bit embarrassing lol but I have a confession to make.  Even though I have stayed at VWL numerous times I never noticed the moons.  Shame on me.  They are so cool.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Thought I would post some of the food pictures from our meals at the Lodge.  
Whispering Canyon

Geyser Point


We also got the skillet at WC but I forgot to take a before picture.   And I guess I forgot to take pictures at Roaring Fork


----------



## jimmytammy

DLI
That cheesy brisket from GP got my mouth watering this AM

Has anyone seen the merchandise for the 30th Anniversary of DVC?  We kept putting it off but finally went to the site last night and purchased a few items, phone cases, t shirts.  I would have loved to purchase a VWL shirt but it had Boulder Ridge plastered on it and I couldn't pull the trigger on getting that one.  Old habits die really hard


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> DLI
> That cheesy brisket from GP got my mouth watering this AM
> 
> Has anyone seen the merchandise for the 30th Anniversary of DVC?  We kept putting it off but finally went to the site last night and purchased a few items, phone cases, t shirts.  I would have loved to purchase a VWL shirt but it had Boulder Ridge plastered on it and I couldn't pull the trigger on getting that one.  Old habits die really hard



I'm "stuck" with Wilderness Lodge apparel from here on out.  Maybe I'd take a permanent ink sharpie to it and write Villas in front.


----------



## Corinne

I got the call from Disney Ticketing today! Was able to purchase DVC Gold AP’s. Of course, I had not done my homework and I had no idea what the prices were, so I almost keeled over when it came to $1500+ for 2 passes. Yikes. I thought I was going to receive the renewal price, but I should have asked when I was speaking to her.


----------



## Corinne

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Well this is a bit embarrassing lol but I have a confession to make.  Even though I have stayed at VWL numerous times I never noticed the moons.  Shame on me.  They are so cool.  View attachment 574240


 oh my goodness, DLI I am obsessed with the moon  and I have never noticed them either!


----------



## twinklebug

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Well this is a bit embarrassing lol but I have a confession to make.  Even though I have stayed at VWL numerous times I never noticed the moons.  Shame on me.  They are so cool.  View attachment 574240


Those have to be new... I never saw them.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Corinne said:


> oh my goodness, DLI I am obsessed with the moon  and I have never noticed them either!





twinklebug said:


> Those have to be new... I never saw them.


Oh that makes me feel better lol.  I was gonna get pictures of all of them but when I went to do it the light was really bad and I didn't get another chance.  They are really cool though.


----------



## twinklebug

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Oh that makes me feel better lol.  I was gonna get pictures of all of them but when I went to do it the light was really bad and I didn't get another chance.  They are really cool though.


Never fear. I'm sure one or more of the many vloggers or live streamers will pick up on this and make a point of being first among them to seek it out.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Those have to be new... I never saw them.



Actually not new.  There's just so many neat things to look at that I can't say I noticed them either but they're in my pictures from years ago.


----------



## PinMan

Awesome construction


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Actually not new.  There's just so many neat things to look at that I can't say I noticed them either but they're in my pictures from years ago.


I think you hit the nail on the head.  There is so much to look at in there that it can be overlooked.  Isn't that the awesome thing with it though is that you can find something new each time?  Love it.  Oh and what a great picture!


----------



## momtwoboys

Just had an offer accepted on VWL(BRV) and crossing fingers disney doesnt take it! We decided to sell our OKW and buy where we prefer to stay, our fav BRV!


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm "stuck" with Wilderness Lodge apparel from here on out.  Maybe I'd take a permanent ink sharpie to it and write Villas in front.


KAT
Any coffee mugs we have, we purchased 2 of with VWL on them, we put one up for safekeeping behind glass doors.  My VWL apparel hasn't been as lucky in the preservation dept.  But I still wear all the same.  We are a odd bunch me thinks in holding on so tight to the past, but the past is what got us all here now.  Its like longing for the good ol days.  I still cherish the VWL as it it is now, really liking the addition of Geyser Pt., but still long for the way things were.  Strange I am


----------



## sleepydog25

momtwoboys said:


> Just had an offer accepted on VWL(BRV) and crossing fingers disney doesnt take it! We decided to sell our OKW and buy where we prefer to stay, our fav BRV!


Congratulations and   HOME!


----------



## jimmytammy

momtwoboys said:


> Just had an offer accepted on VWL(BRV) and crossing fingers disney doesnt take it! We decided to sell our OKW and buy where we prefer to stay, our fav BRV!


*Congratulations!!!!!!*


----------



## PatMcDuck

momtwoboys said:


> Just had an offer accepted on VWL(BRV) and crossing fingers disney doesnt take it! We decided to sell our OKW and buy where we prefer to stay, our fav BRV!



HA yes!  We sold our BCV (!) and bought back in at WL BR 2 years ago!  I want to stay at BR in December every other year, starting in 2022.


----------



## momtwoboys

PatMcDuck said:


> HA yes!  We sold our BCV (!) and bought back in at WL BR 2 years ago!  I want to stay at BR in December every other year, starting in 2022.


and while we have no plans on going in the month of Dec its nice to have the option! We just love the location and its been our preferred DVC location for long time. Even before buying in we rented DVC for almost 10 years prior and have been going to WDW since the mid 80's! We should have bought in on our honeymoon in 97 but oh well....


----------



## wildernessDad

Hello, groupies!  People are getting vaccinated and I hope you all are too!  The more people get vaccinated, the sooner we will get back to normal.  In fact, the CDC has lifted a lot of restrictions on masks.  Of course, theme parks have their own rules wrt masks and physical distancing, but I see them relaxing their rules soon and in the future.  Which brings me to the future.  We will be at VWL from Dec 5 - 10 this year, our usually 5 night time frame.  Anybody going to go during that time?  I think we'll be able to congregate without too many restrictions then.  I hope to see folks during that time.  However, we only live 10 minutes away from Wilderness Lodge, so we can come around anytime, so please consider us in your plans.


----------



## TCRAIG

wildernessDad said:


> Hello, groupies!  People are getting vaccinated and I hope you all are too!  The more people get vaccinated, the sooner we will get back to normal.  In fact, the CDC has lifted a lot of restrictions on masks.  Of course, theme parks have their own rules wrt masks and physical distancing, but I see them relaxing their rules soon and in the future.  Which brings me to the future.  We will be at VWL from Dec 5 - 10 this year, our usually 5 night time frame.  Anybody going to go during that time?  I think we'll be able to congregate without too many restrictions then.  I hope to see folks during that time.  However, we only live 10 minutes away from Wilderness Lodge, so we can come around anytime, so please consider us in your plans.


We’ll be there - Dec 5-11


----------



## bobbiwoz

I will be at AKV December 5-10...would be happy to venture to WL!


----------



## Granny

momtwoboys said:


> Just had an offer accepted on VWL(BRV) and crossing fingers disney doesnt take it! We decided to sell our OKW and buy where we prefer to stay, our fav BRV!


----------



## sleepydog25

*Breaking news:*
_From the Disney website...

FACE COVERINGS_
Face coverings are required for all Guests (ages 2 and up) and Cast Members. Please bring your own face coverings and *wear them in all indoor locations*, except when actively eating or drinking while stationary and maintaining appropriate physical distancing. *Face coverings are optional in outdoor common areas at Walt Disney World Resort, but are still required upon entering and throughout all attractions, theaters and transportation.*

Expect more clarifications, I suspect. . .


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies,
Am i the only one experiencing a formatting issue on the DIS? Super frustrating! This is what it looks like:


----------



## bobbiwoz

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies,
> Am i the only one experiencing a formatting issue on the DIS? Super frustrating! This is what it looks like:
> View attachment 575220


Post on the Technical issues board.  I have had that problem!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies,
> Am i the only one experiencing a formatting issue on the DIS? Super frustrating! This is what it looks like:
> View attachment 575220



I've also had that happen for a short time although it was a year or two ago.  It all looks fine to me now.


----------



## twinklebug

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies,
> Am i the only one experiencing a formatting issue on the DIS? Super frustrating! This is what it looks like:
> View attachment 575220


Your computer or tablet wishing it were a phone so it could come to the parks with you? 

I don't see that. If it's still an issue, try clearing your cookies.


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies,
> Am i the only one experiencing a formatting issue on the DIS? Super frustrating! This is what it looks like:
> View attachment 575220



Yes, that still happens to me from time to time.  Mostly on my iPad.  It seems like it has something to do with the ads and their formatting.  I just zoom in with my fingers and fill the width of the screen to make it look normal.  Like Kat said, it is intermittent and tends to go away on its own after a few hours.


----------



## Corinne

Yes, I have been experiencing it intermittently for several weeks, also on my iPad. It’s fine at the current moment, thanks for the replies!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Gang!
We are in talks again about returning to WDW maybe Jan-Feb 2022 with our DD and her family.  Waiting to see when masks are completely lifted.  Im glad to see some semblance of "normal" returning as WDW gradually peels away at the onion known as Covid.  They are being cautious and I can appreciate that.  

*Wilderness Dad*, I wish we could be there in Dec for a meet, I so enjoy those, and they are something we look forward to every time we know we will meet up with Groupies and fellow Lodge lovers.  Our group has evolved over the years, changed a lot, but the original intent remains the same in that we are all passionate about the place at 901 Timberline Dr.  I miss seeing a lot of our regulars of the past on here, but I enjoy seeing new folks come along too.


----------



## sleepydog25

Afternoon, Groupies! Lovely day here at HHI. We did a lot of outdoor work today here at the house--mulching all day. Spent the last three days before today training a new housekeeping attendant, and I'll have another three days to train him next week. We also got in 20 new college program/hospitality program folks, so the resort is bustling! We'll start our primo season come Memorial Day weekend and it will run through Labor Day weekend, so all hands on deck! Have a great rest of your week!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

I realized this morning that I neglected to say how awesome our servers were at WC.  Sadly I can't remember the name of our second server and can't find my receipt but he was so nice.  Really good to talk to and very friendly.  Great service too.  Our other server was Nicky or Nick of Time as it says on the receipt.  Let me tell you she was born to be a server at WC!  She was awesome!  She would dance and sing and make everyone laugh.  We had great experiences both times.


----------



## Granny

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I realized this morning that I neglected to say how awesome our servers were at WC.  Sadly I can't remember the name of our second server and can't find my receipt but he was so nice.  Really good to talk to and very friendly.  Great service too.  Our other server was Nicky or Nick of Time as it says on the receipt.  Let me tell you she was born to be a server at WC!  She was awesome!  She would dance and sing and make everyone laugh.  We had great experiences both times.



I'm glad to hear this.  It seemed for a while that they were really trying to tone down the WC antics.  I never could figure out why they would want to "un-Disney" a restaurant at WDW.  The antics are part of the attraction.  And I'm really glad to hear about the service quality.  So many businesses are having a hard time re-staffing as they ramp back up and I always fear that lack of employee supply would force Disney to lower their standards just so they can fully staff various CM positions.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> I'm glad to hear this.  It seemed for a while that they were really trying to tone down the WC antics.  I never could figure out why they would want to "un-Disney" a restaurant at WDW.  The antics are part of the attraction.  And I'm really glad to hear about the service quality.  So many businesses are having a hard time re-staffing as they ramp back up and I always fear that lack of employee supply would force Disney to lower their standards just so they can fully staff various CM positions.


Yeah I had heard that too.  I'm glad our CM's were so good.  Sadly no calls for ketchup but straws and napkins were still thrown lol


----------



## jimmytammy

DLI
I’m glad to hear the antics are back in full force at WC
Like Granny says it’s part of the experience of eating at a WDW restaurant 
When we were in WDW back in late Feb it was a disappointment when the staff at 50s were doing nothing antic wise because of Covid 
I was concerned none of that would return but you have confirmed it’s back!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> DLI
> I’m glad to hear the antics are back in full force at WC
> Like Granny says it’s part of the experience of eating at a WDW restaurant
> When we were in WDW back in late Feb it was a disappointment when the staff at 50s were doing nothing antic wise because of Covid
> I was concerned none of that would return but you have confirmed it’s back!


Not too many antics at 50's sadly but I've gone there other times in the past where it has been that way too.  It also may have been that there was a kid at a table near us that was very loud and rambunctious so that may have taken away from it.  I don't know why but there were so many kids like that at the parks this time.  More so than I remember in the past.  At the one restaurant we were at the one kid even smacked his mom.


----------



## Kay7979

I was going through our photos today and can’t resist sharing this one of our chocolate mousse at Geyser Point.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

I just bought into BRV and I am elated especially that I put in my offer before resale prices went up. I passed! So, I need opinions since we have never stayed there. We are a party of 7 adults and 2 kids that will be 5 and 2. We are not going until the week after Thanksgiving 2022. I think we will have no choice but to do a 2 bedroom lockoff with the current layouts.

What I am interested in is what you all think of what the new layouts will look like? I know BRV is slated 2022 for refurbishment. I am really hoping they redesign the wasted spaces in the closets to make larger bathrooms. I would also really cross my fingers for a murphy bed instead of a fold out couch.

What are your thoughts and what would you like to see happen?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disneytrippin' said:


> I just bought into BRV and I am elated especially that I put in my offer before resale prices went up. I passed! So, I need opinions since we have never stayed there. We are a party of 7 adults and 2 kids that will be 5 and 2. We are not going until the week after Thanksgiving 2022. I think we will have no choice but to do a 2 bedroom lockoff with the current layouts.
> 
> What I am interested in is what you all think of what the new layouts will look like? I know BRV is slated 2022 for refurbishment. I am really hoping they redesign the wasted spaces in the closets to make larger bathrooms. I would also really cross my fingers for a murphy bed instead of a fold out couch.
> 
> What are your thoughts and what would you like to see happen?



Congrats on your purchase!  

Regarding the refurb do not expect any design changes of that nature.  It will be things like flooring, perhaps tile, maybe cabinets and appliances and probably change out the sleeper sofa for a murphy bed/sofa style.  Also the closet sizes vary and in many cases aren't terribly large.  I cannot think of a DVC refurb that really changed the layout of a bath.  At most they'll remove the whirlpool tub and block off the shuttered opening and put in a soaker type tub in the master.  Personally I find the bathroom size to be very adequate.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Congrats on your purchase!
> 
> Regarding the refurb do not expect any design changes of that nature.  It will be things like flooring, perhaps tile, maybe cabinets and appliances and probably change out the sleeper sofa for a murphy bed/sofa style.  Also the closet sizes vary and in many cases aren't terribly large.  I cannot think of a DVC refurb that really changed the layout of a bath.  At most they'll remove the whirlpool tub and block off the shuttered opening and put in a soaker type tub in the master.  Personally I find the bathroom size to be very adequate.


I would be happy with a murphy bed, the sofa beds do not look that comfortable.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Kay7979 said:


> I was going through our photos today and can’t resist sharing this one of our chocolate mousse at Geyser Point. View attachment 576892


Dang it why didn't I get that?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Disneytrippin' said:


> I would be happy with a murphy bed, the sofa beds do not look that comfortable.


We stayed at BWV where the sofa bed was so comfy and then went to VWL and it was not nearly as comfy.  Much firmer.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Disney loving Iowan said:


> We stayed at BWV where the sofa bed was so comfy and then went to VWL and it was not nearly as comfy.  Much firmer.


You can just tell from the appearance in the videos that they don't look comfortable for two adults. I can't see them putting in another sleeper sofa with how well received the murphy beds have been. Plus, those things are super comfy and a space saver.

I am really looking forward to seeing how they update the rooms. Either way we really loved the atmosphere and since we always go the week after Thanksgiving we wanted a resort that best reflects the holidays. So happy to own here.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Kay7979 said:
I was going through our photos today and can’t resist sharing this one of our chocolate mousse at Geyser Point. View attachment 576892




Disney loving Iowan said:


> Dang it why didn't I get that?


Oh de de de deer. I just gained 5 pounds looking at this.


----------



## Kay7979

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Dang it why didn't I get that?


Next time!


----------



## Granny

Disneytrippin' said:


> I just bought into BRV and I am elated especially that I put in my offer before resale prices went up. I passed!


----------



## DVC Jen

We start our vacation one month from tomorrow! I am so excited!  We are driving (taking our time - we hate arriving exhausted) so we won't get to WDW until early afternoon on June 28th.  We have 1 night at CBR followed by 11 nights at BRV and then onto Vero for 4 more nights before we head home.  We have 10 parks days so our CBR day/night and the first day/night at BRV will be resort/ DS/ grocery shopping. etc. type days.

I just realized today that it is one month and one day away!!!  ACK!!!!!!  Both of our daughters are going with us. That makes it even better.  We rarely see our youngest so almost 3 weeks with her will be wonderful - I hope. 

We are planning one "adult" night at Epcot enjoying the food and drinks during the Taste of Epcot event.

I know I just said this - but..  I. AM. SO. EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Can no wait to be back home again.  I know I am going to cry like a baby when we pass under that archway going into WDW property and than again when we pass under the arch entering WL.


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

Hoping this is the right thread for this question!

We currently own at Riviera and the Poly, and are looking to add on a 'smaller' contract somewhere else. We've narrowed it down to AKL, SSR and BRV.

SSR appeals for the proximity to Disney Springs, and AKL has a great look, but to be honest my preferred choice would be BRV because I just love the feeling of nature at Wilderness Lodge. We have decided against CC because of the prices.

So, I have 2 questions, I know studio inventory at BRV is fairly low (we'd pretty much only be staying in studios) and I just wondered if at 11 months, is it hard to get a studio (including 'high season' early December for example)? We travel from the UK, so would be looking for 4 or 5 consecutive nights as opposed to 2 or 3.

Secondly, I know the refurbishment has been kicked down the road until 2022, but I just wondered whether there was any speculation over how the new rooms will look etc? I guess there won't be, but just thought i'd ask


----------



## Granny

Thegoatfeeder said:


> Hoping this is the right thread for this question!
> 
> We currently own at Riviera and the Poly, and are looking to add on a 'smaller' contract somewhere else. We've narrowed it down to AKL, SSR and BRV.
> 
> SSR appeals for the proximity to Disney Springs, and AKL has a great look, but to be honest my preferred choice would be BRV because I just love the feeling of nature at Wilderness Lodge. We have decided against CC because of the prices.
> 
> So, I have 2 questions, I know studio inventory at BRV is fairly low (we'd pretty much only be staying in studios) and I just wondered if at 11 months, is it hard to get a studio (including 'high season' early December for example)? We travel from the UK, so would be looking for 4 or 5 consecutive nights as opposed to 2 or 3.
> 
> Secondly, I know the refurbishment has been kicked down the road until 2022, but I just wondered whether there was any speculation over how the new rooms will look etc? I guess there won't be, but just thought i'd ask



Hi *Goatfeeder*!  Welcome to the VWL Groupies thread!  Others can jump in here but I'm glad to offer up some thoughts.

Studios at BRV during the first half of December would be very difficult at the 7 month mark.  BRV is a very small resort, and that time of year is a high demand DVC time.  Added to that, the whole Wilderness Lodge campus is just perfect for Christmas decorations.  So getting a studio reservation at that time can be quite challenging unless you are an owner there booking at the 11 month period.  And even for owners, you pretty much have to book right at the 11 month mark.

There has been some talk about the new look for the rooms after the refurbishment, but I can't remember if we've seen what it looks like?  I remember that we saw a "test area" for the hall carpeting that looked great.  But the rooms themselves I don't remember seeing any information.  However, based on recent history, I'd think that the rooms will be pretty similar in decor to what we are seeing now.  I suppose they could convert the sleeper/sofa into a Murphy bed pulled down from the wall as they have done in other locations.  But I don't see them doing much in changing the layout or amenities of the villas.

Good luck with your decision.  SSR and AKV are great resorts too and have the advantage of a significantly longer contract life than VWL which expires in early 2042.  So that may come into play for your decision.  Feel free to ask us any questions or opinions that you need!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> Hi *Goatfeeder*!  Welcome to the VWL Groupies thread!  Others can jump in here but I'm glad to offer up some thoughts.
> 
> Studios at BRV during the first half of December would be very difficult at the 7 month mark.  BRV is a very small resort, and that time of year is a high demand DVC time.  Added to that, the whole Wilderness Lodge campus is just perfect for Christmas decorations.  So getting a studio reservation at that time can be quite challenging unless you are an owner there booking at the 11 month period.  And even for owners, you pretty much have to book right at the 11 month mark.
> 
> There has been some talk about the new look for the rooms after the refurbishment, but I can't remember if we've seen what it looks like?  I remember that we saw a "test area" for the hall carpeting that looked great.  But the rooms themselves I don't remember seeing any information.  However, based on recent history, I'd think that the rooms will be pretty similar in decor to what we are seeing now.  I suppose they could convert the sleeper/sofa into a Murphy bed pulled down from the wall as they have done in other locations.  But I don't see them doing much in changing the layout or amenities of the villas.
> 
> Good luck with your decision.  SSR and AKV are great resorts too and have the advantage of a significantly longer contract life than VWL which expires in early 2042.  So that may come into play for your decision.  Feel free to ask us any questions or opinions that you need!


I don't remember seeing any info on what the rooms will look like either.  I would love to find out.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thegoatfeeder said:


> Hoping this is the right thread for this question!
> 
> We currently own at Riviera and the Poly, and are looking to add on a 'smaller' contract somewhere else. We've narrowed it down to AKL, SSR and BRV.
> 
> SSR appeals for the proximity to Disney Springs, and AKL has a great look, but to be honest my preferred choice would be BRV because I just love the feeling of nature at Wilderness Lodge. We have decided against CC because of the prices.
> 
> So, I have 2 questions, I know studio inventory at BRV is fairly low (we'd pretty much only be staying in studios) and I just wondered if at 11 months, is it hard to get a studio (including 'high season' early December for example)? We travel from the UK, so would be looking for 4 or 5 consecutive nights as opposed to 2 or 3.
> 
> Secondly, I know the refurbishment has been kicked down the road until 2022, but I just wondered whether there was any speculation over how the new rooms will look etc? I guess there won't be, but just thought i'd ask



The 1st week or two of December are hard for studios pretty much anywhere now other than the largest resorts and BRV is small.  You wouldn't want to miss the opening of the 11 month booking window by even 5 seconds IMO.   When the bookings are that tight I'd hesitate to say you'd always get it then.   The later you are into the month it gets easier.  I'd say a lot of the year for BRV studio has shifted into the home priority booking window although generally not to the second at 11 months like early December.  You'd probably be just fine as long as you consider holidays and a couple other busy times like Jersey week in Nov or race weeks assuming they return.   For any of them I'd try and book at 11 months.   Early Dec is the iffiest time.  

The only thing seen on the refurb is some test carpet outside of the rooms.  It harkens me back to the colors originally in the VWL rooms - reds/greens/blacks but I have no idea if the colors will flow thru or if that carpet will even end up being the final since they've delayed.  It gives them time to run across other things.  Personally I hope it goes back to a stronger theme and doesn't get a watered down treatment.


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

Granny said:


> Hi *Goatfeeder*!  Welcome to the VWL Groupies thread!  Others can jump in here but I'm glad to offer up some thoughts.
> 
> Studios at BRV during the first half of December would be very difficult at the 7 month mark.  BRV is a very small resort, and that time of year is a high demand DVC time.  Added to that, the whole Wilderness Lodge campus is just perfect for Christmas decorations.  So getting a studio reservation at that time can be quite challenging unless you are an owner there booking at the 11 month period.  And even for owners, you pretty much have to book right at the 11 month mark.
> 
> There has been some talk about the new look for the rooms after the refurbishment, but I can't remember if we've seen what it looks like?  I remember that we saw a "test area" for the hall carpeting that looked great.  But the rooms themselves I don't remember seeing any information.  However, based on recent history, I'd think that the rooms will be pretty similar in decor to what we are seeing now.  I suppose they could convert the sleeper/sofa into a Murphy bed pulled down from the wall as they have done in other locations.  But I don't see them doing much in changing the layout or amenities of the villas.
> 
> Good luck with your decision.  SSR and AKV are great resorts too and have the advantage of a significantly longer contract life than VWL which expires in early 2042.  So that may come into play for your decision.  Feel free to ask us any questions or opinions that you need!





KAT4DISNEY said:


> The 1st week or two of December are hard for studios pretty much anywhere now other than the largest resorts and BRV is small.  You wouldn't want to miss the opening of the 11 month booking window by even 5 seconds IMO.   When the bookings are that tight I'd hesitate to say you'd always get it then.   The later you are into the month it gets easier.  I'd say a lot of the year for BRV studio has shifted into the home priority booking window although generally not to the second at 11 months like early December.  You'd probably be just fine as long as you consider holidays and a couple other busy times like Jersey week in Nov or race weeks assuming they return.   For any of them I'd try and book at 11 months.   Early Dec is the iffiest time.
> 
> The only thing seen on the refurb is some test carpet outside of the rooms.  It harkens me back to the colors originally in the VWL rooms - reds/greens/blacks but I have no idea if the colors will flow thru or if that carpet will even end up being the final since they've delayed.  It gives them time to run across other things.  Personally I hope it goes back to a stronger theme and doesn't get a watered down treatment.



Many thanks for both of these responses. We wouldn't necessarily be travelling in the first 2 weeks of December, I just used that as an example to see how difficult it would be at the height of the DVC season.

Most of our stays are likely to be in September/October and Spring time, and we usually plan well in advance so booking as soon as the 11 month window opens is really not a problem.

I guess my major concern is just the lower amount of studios compared to other resorts, but we do really like WL so it would be ideal assuming we can usually get the type of room we want, when we want, even if that means booking as soon as the window opens.


----------



## Granny

Thegoatfeeder said:


> Most of our stays are likely to be in September/October and Spring time, and we usually plan well in advance so booking as soon as the 11 month window opens is really not a problem.
> 
> I guess my major concern is just the lower amount of studios compared to other resorts, but we do really like WL so it would be ideal assuming we can usually get the type of room we want, when we want, even if that means booking as soon as the window opens.



If you anticipate wanting to stay fairly regularly in a BRV studio, I would strongly suggest to buy there.  Your other resorts that you are considering, AKV and SSR, are much, much easier to book at the 7 month window since both are very large DVC resorts.  I guess it comes down to...would you be disappointed if the vast majority of your trips you would be staying at AKV or SSR?   Or would you be disappointed to have a hard time getting into BRV at the 7 month window?

September is probably one of the easier times to book anywhere, so travelling at that time should make your options wider for resorts at the 7 month window.  Spring, depending on when you want to go, can be very tough with Easter and Spring Break.  And for 2022, they just raised the April point requirements for many resorts even including those weeks not around Easter.  So the Spring trips may be important to be booking at the 11 month window for many of the smaller resorts.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thegoatfeeder said:


> Many thanks for both of these responses. We wouldn't necessarily be travelling in the first 2 weeks of December, I just used that as an example to see how difficult it would be at the height of the DVC season.
> 
> Most of our stays are likely to be in September/October and Spring time, and we usually plan well in advance so booking as soon as the 11 month window opens is really not a problem.
> 
> I guess my major concern is just the lower amount of studios compared to other resorts, but we do really like WL so it would be ideal assuming we can usually get the type of room we want, when we want, even if that means booking as soon as the window opens.



One day a few years ago I did a spreadsheet looking at the percentage of room types for each resort and the percentage of BRV studios to 1 & 2BR's is pretty typical.  It's actually a greater % within the resort than then are at OKW, SSR, VGF and BLT.  Also when VWL was sold there were higher minimums and that seems to factor into how quickly one type books over another as there aren't a lot of very small contract owners and people did buy to book the 1 & 2BR's.  
When you look at DVC in total though the studios are only 3% of all all WDW studios so it's much more difficult at 7 months.  They make up 36% of the rooms at 11 months though.  Not having any GV's that added points to the resort might also make a difference.  

For Spring I think you'd be fine at 11 months.  Probably for Sept too and getting it during the fall will be doable.  It's just the early part of December that might be an issue but then again someone has to get them.   My observation is that it was much easier before the addition of the single murphy bed and even at 7 months you'd frequently see a VWL studio but now they've become more of a home priority booking  

Good luck with the decision!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

So next month DH and I are going on a train trip and will be making a stop in LA.  Tickets just opened up for out of staters at DL and I was able to snag a reservation for CA!!!!!!  So excited.  DL wasn't available but it's ok.  I'm just happy I'll get one day in CA.    Woo Hoo!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Goat feeder 
Welcome to the groupies!!
Sounds like no matter where you pick, all are great choices for there own reasons
If I had to pick I would go with VWL(BRV)but I might be biased


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

Well, we've pretty much settled on VWL (I may be a newcomer, but got to get the name right ), sure there may be less studios than the other 2 options (SSR and AKL), but we just love the feeling of nature at WL and think it sits nicely alongside the more European Riviera and the Poly, its a good contrast to the other resorts we own at we think. Also, we pretty much always plan our trips well in advance and book the day our 11 month window opens, so we don't think we'll have too many issues.

I guess the weird thing is, if the renovations do happen next year, we won't actually get to stay there as members for quite a while! We think it's a good move to get our resale contract sorted though before the refurb in case prices spike, so we're currently setting up alerts all over the place and waiting for the right contract to come along!


----------



## momtwoboys

Thegoatfeeder said:


> Well, we've pretty much settled on VWL (I may be a newcomer, but got to get the name right ), sure there may be less studios than the other 2 options (SSR and AKL), but we just love the feeling of nature at WL and think it sits nicely alongside the more European Riviera and the Poly, its a good contrast to the other resorts we own at we think. Also, we pretty much always plan our trips well in advance and book the day our 11 month window opens, so we don't think we'll have too many issues.
> 
> I guess the weird thing is, if the renovations do happen next year, we won't actually get to stay there as members for quite a while! We think it's a good move to get our resale contract sorted though before the refurb in case prices spike, so we're currently setting up alerts all over the place and waiting for the right contract to come along!


we chose brv for a resale and waiting rofr now.... the wait is so hard! Good luck on your search!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

So we are trying to upgrade to a park hopper for our day at DL next month and boy what a hassle!!!  I can't find anyway to do it online.  DH was on hold for 2 hours yesterday just to get cut off then when he tried to call back it said they weren't doing a phone queue anymore for that day!!!  Now he is trying again today and not even 10 minutes after the phone lines open up it says there is a 2 hour wait.  I tell you if he waits that long and gets cut off again there may be a volcano eruption in Arizona lol.  Seriously though this is ridiculous.  I just sent an email and got a robot response that said it may take at least 5 days for me to hear back.  Come on Disney.  You can do better than this.


----------



## Granny

Disney loving Iowan said:


> So we are trying to upgrade to a park hopper for our day at DL next month and boy what a hassle!!!



*DLI.*..I hope that you were able to get through and get your upgrade.  Sometimes Disney makes it hard for them to take our money!


----------



## Granny

So...does anyone have an opinion on when they might start allowing FP reservations again?  I'm working on our October trip and it is really weird not being able to think of FastPass booking.  I am really hoping they don't bring it back as a paid service.  But I _am_ hoping they bring it back.  

And I'm going to have to read up on the whole group thingy of getting onto Star Wars attractions.  My son-in-law is a huge Star Wars fan and I think that section of DHS is the only reason he is willing to go to WDW.  He and my DD don't mind getting up early, etc to get into a group.  I just need the tutorial on how to do it.  I'm sure it is on the DISBoards somewhere.


----------



## Granny

This is probably old news to most of you, but I had no idea they were going to convert existing hotel rooms at Grand Floridian to DVC.  I guess I never thought they had low booking issues at GF?  Here's what it says on the Member's site:

*We are excited to share plans to reimagine one building of existing hotel rooms at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa into Disney Vacation Club Villas.*​​*Starting next spring, we plan to convert Big Pine Key (Building 9) at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa into approximately 200 Resort Studios, each accommodating up to five people. Featuring the Victorian elegance and charm of Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort, these new Villas will offer Members luxury accommodations and amenities, with some Villas boasting stunning views of Bay Lake and Magic Kingdom. Projected to open in summer 2022, these new Villas are an expansion of The Villas at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort and will be a part of its current condominium association.*​​*We look forward to sharing more information about the start of sales and rental bookings with our Members at a later date.*​​I am surprised they are just folding them into the existing VGF resort.  I suppose there are enough years on the contracts to make that work, plus demand will probably be very strong.  That's a lot of studios to add into the DVC mix!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> This is probably old news to most of you, but I had no idea they were going to convert existing hotel rooms at Grand Floridian to DVC.  I guess I never thought they had low booking issues at GF?  Here's what it says on the Member's site:
> 
> *We are excited to share plans to reimagine one building of existing hotel rooms at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa into Disney Vacation Club Villas.*​​*Starting next spring, we plan to convert Big Pine Key (Building 9) at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa into approximately 200 Resort Studios, each accommodating up to five people. Featuring the Victorian elegance and charm of Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort, these new Villas will offer Members luxury accommodations and amenities, with some Villas boasting stunning views of Bay Lake and Magic Kingdom. Projected to open in summer 2022, these new Villas are an expansion of The Villas at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort and will be a part of its current condominium association.*​​*We look forward to sharing more information about the start of sales and rental bookings with our Members at a later date.*​​I am surprised they are just folding them into the existing VGF resort.  I suppose there is enough years on the contracts to make that work, plus demand will probably be very strong.  That's a lot of studios to add into the DVC mix!



Yes, it was a surprising announcement!   I didn't know GF had any booking issues either.  I always thought from comments that issue was confined to AKL and WL which meant people were clearly confused on what really is the best.    The price of all the onsite locations has gotten to be quite surprising though.  Some have said the new 4 Seasons took clientele that used to stay at GF.


----------



## twinklebug

Okay, I hadn't hear about the VGF expansion, guess I'm not reading the right threads these days. Thank you for sharing @Granny

Trying to get my mom to sell her house in Clermont, the one she's never at, and to instead pick up a DVC contract.
She's not driving, Disney has buses all over property. She wants a sense of security, Disney offers that. She wants someone to be with her, offer Disney on the plate and she's bound to have takers, LOL.

I think showing her VGF might get her to agree. Easier to take care of when the day comes she's no longer going south and she'll probably save money with dues over keeping a whole house operational year-round for just 14-30 days of use each year.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> And I'm going to have to read up on the whole group thingy of getting onto Star Wars attractions. My son-in-law is a huge Star Wars fan and I think that section of DHS is the only reason he is willing to go to WDW. He and my DD don't mind getting up early, etc to get into a group. I just need the tutorial on how to do it. I'm sure it is on the DISBoards somewhere.


Granny
You go to the My Disney Experience on your phone in the App at 7am the day you and your party are going to be at HS.   Make sure your whole party is in your App.  The trick we found out is to continue swiping the phone to refresh the page.  We learned this once the ROTR due opened back up at 1 that same day as we couldn't get a time at 7am.  Luckily, a nice CM. at Ogas Cantina knew what we were trying to accomplish and he helped us out.


----------



## cellomom

Granny said:


> And I'm going to have to read up on the whole group thingy of getting onto Star Wars attractions.  My son-in-law is a huge Star Wars fan and I think that section of DHS is the only reason he is willing to go to WDW.  He and my DD don't mind getting up early, etc to get into a group.  I just need the tutorial on how to do it.  I'm sure it is on the DISBoards somewhere.



https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...poilers-please-please-read-posts-1-3.3794369/


----------



## cellomom

cellomom said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...poilers-please-please-read-posts-1-3.3794369/


Oops it looks like I found the Disneyland thread. Let me try to fix this and find Walt Disney World thread


----------



## cellomom

cellomom said:


> Oops it looks like I found the Disneyland thread. Let me try to fix this and find Walt Disney World thread


https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...planning-and-information-no-spoilers.3782822/

The technique may not be different but I Believe this thread will be more about Walt Disney World.  Also thought this poster did a good job giving a quick synopsis of the technique-



Weedy said:


> You can open the app from home and practice going though the steps to get a BG.
> When you get to the last step it won’t let you book because it knows you don’t have a ticket.
> Everyone in your group should be included on the app. Everyone with a phone can try at the same time.
> You need to have the app open about 3 minutes before the booking times (7am from anywhere or 1pm in The Studios the day you want to ride) have another device available and watch the clock ones the clock strikes 7am/1pm you need to click on the Join button. You will need to click it 3 different times. Just click don’t pause, don’t read, don’t wait.
> Practice practice practice from home so you know what to expect.
> My son and new daughter in law where there 2 weeks ago and went to the Studios 3 days and were able to get a BG all 3 mornings.
> 
> I had the Ipad open to watch the time
> As soon as the hand hit 1:00 I hit join on my phone
> View attachment 578383View attachment 578384
> View attachment 578385


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

I have just been thinking about the MK boats at WL. 

I use an ECV for park days and have read that ‘some’ boats are ECV accessible and some aren’t. I just wondered if anyone knew how that worked? Do they alternate? Is it usually a long wait for an ECV accessible boat etc?


----------



## jimmytammy

Goat feeder
I know for sure the big white and yellow boats that go between WL and MK are definitely ECV accessible.  I dont think the smaller ones that go between WL, FW and Contemporary are because you have to step down into those.

Speaking of boats, does anyone know if the boats between WL, FW and CR are back top and running yet?  Also, is the Monorail running from TTC and Epcot back running again?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thegoatfeeder said:


> I have just been thinking about the MK boats at WL.
> 
> I use an ECV for park days and have read that ‘some’ boats are ECV accessible and some aren’t. I just wondered if anyone knew how that worked? Do they alternate? Is it usually a long wait for an ECV accessible boat etc?



They had been alternating them so it is possible it could be a wait.   

I like to tout the best bus ride at WDW as another option.   WL to MK is so quick and usually not busy.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Goat feeder
> I know for sure the big white and yellow boats that go between WL and MK are definitely ECV accessible.  I dont think the smaller ones that go between WL, FW and Contemporary are because you have to step down into those.
> 
> Speaking of boats, does anyone know if the boats between WL, FW and CR are back top and running yet?  Also, is the Monorail running from TTC and Epcot back running again?



I think I read it's still no on both of those recently.  Must be coming soon!


----------



## Lakegirl

Hi Groupies, it’s been awhile.  I feel life is getting back to “normal” and way too busy!!! I forget the last time I was on here.  Trying to read back and catch up on everybody.  VGF is very interesting and can’t wait to watch it play out.  I knew it was very hard to book there.  Someone had a question about booking VWL in Decembaer.  I know this year is not the norm but for example I missed the 11 month mark by like 2 days and had to WL our 2 bedroom.  I got a 1 bedroom for the first week of December but had t WL the 2.  It came through but I was so mad at myself.  It’s amazing how quickly everything is booking up.  We have AP’s so I was trying to find a long weekend to add a cash stay and there is not much available the rest of the year. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Granny

cellomom said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...planning-and-information-no-spoilers.3782822/
> 
> The technique may not be different but I Believe this thread will be more about Walt Disney World.  Also thought this poster did a good job giving a quick synopsis of the technique-



Thank you for the link. This will help me a lot.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Granny
> You go to the My Disney Experience on your phone in the App at 7am the day you and your party are going to be at HS.   Make sure your whole party is in your App.  The trick we found out is to continue swiping the phone to refresh the page.  We learned this once the ROTR due opened back up at 1 that same day as we couldn't get a time at 7am.  Luckily, a nice CM. at Ogas Cantina knew what we were trying to accomplish and he helped us out.


*Jimmy.*..you always come through. Thanks for the tip. While I hate getting up early at WDW, I should be able to do this and then go back to sleep!  Thank you so much!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> Goat feeder
> I know for sure the big white and yellow boats that go between WL and MK are definitely ECV accessible.  I dont think the smaller ones that go between WL, FW and Contemporary are because you have to step down into those.
> 
> Speaking of boats, does anyone know if the boats between WL, FW and CR are back top and running yet?  Also, is the Monorail running from TTC and Epcot back running again?


They were not running when we were there.  I haven't heard anything to believe they have started running them since.  Especially the monorail.


----------



## momtwoboys

we passed! We are finally going to be owners of VWL! BrV whichever!


----------



## twinklebug

momtwoboys said:


> we passed! We are finally going to be owners of VWL! BrV whichever!


Congratulations!
I like to abbreviate it as VWL-BR, Copper creek is VWL-CC. Just sounds better to me. They're separate, but the same.


----------



## cellomom

momtwoboys said:


> we passed! We are finally going to be owners of VWL! BrV whichever!


congrats


----------



## momtwoboys

Agree they are seperate! We have stayed in each many times and just glad we jumped at the chance to sell and rebuy now. BRV is already booked for the dates we want in April so hoping it changes by the time our points are loaded!


----------



## sleepydog25

momtwoboys said:


> we passed! We are finally going to be owners of VWL! BrV whichever!


 HOME!


----------



## jimmytammy

momtwoboys said:


> we passed! We are finally going to be owners of VWL! BrV whichever!




GREAT NEWS!!!!!


----------



## 10CJ

Are the resorts putting out resort activity calendars?


----------



## jimmytammy

10CJ said:


> Are the resorts putting out resort activity calendars?


We were in WDW at BLT in late Feb and for the life of me, I cant say I remember an activities sheet in our room, and it seemed quiet around the pool areas.  But the 2nd leg of our trip early March, we were at Disneys Hilton Head and we had a sheet of activities, we were just outside the main pool and there was lots going on there.  
I imagine at this point many of those activities at WDW have opened up, albeit, they may have tweaked them a bit for social distancing and such.  
*Disney Loving Iowan *may be able to chime in


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

Well we’ve had an offer accepted on a small contract, now the waiting begins!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> We were in WDW at BLT in late Feb and for the life of me, I cant say I remember an activities sheet in our room, and it seemed quiet around the pool areas.  But the 2nd leg of our trip early March, we were at Disneys Hilton Head and we had a sheet of activities, we were just outside the main pool and there was lots going on there.
> I imagine at this point many of those activities at WDW have opened up, albeit, they may have tweaked them a bit for social distancing and such.
> *Disney Loving Iowan *may be able to chime in


I didn't see an activities sheet on our trip last month.  Only saw a sign on the walkway.


----------



## sleepydog25

Happy weekend, fellow Groupies! Back to work on Sunday here at HHI, and things are hopping now that we've reached high season. Never a dull moment, that's for sure. 


Closer to home...

In the upper middle left of the picture, just to the right of the tree trunk on the left, there is a small gray item, or as I call him, Smaug--an 8+ foot gator. Scan down just past the center of the picture, near the bank where you see a small trunk sticking out of the ground, and you'll notice the eyes of yet another gator, Junior--he's only 4-5 feet long and decided he wanted the float on my fishing rod. You can see the toppled container of worms to the right of the right tree trunk near where we sit to drink wine and eat cheese in our Adirondack chairs. Like I said, never a dull moment...


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> Happy weekend, fellow Groupies! Back to work on Sunday here at HHI, and things are hopping now that we've reached high season. Never a dull moment, that's for sure.
> View attachment 579890
> 
> Closer to home...
> View attachment 579891
> In the upper middle left of the picture, just to the right of the tree trunk on the left, there is a small gray item, or as I call him, Smaug--an 8+ foot gator. Scan down just past the center of the picture, near the bank where you see a small trunk sticking out of the ground, and you'll notice the eyes of yet another gator, Junior--he's only 4-5 feet long and decided he wanted the float on my fishing rod. You can see the toppled container of worms to the right of the right tree trunk near where we sit to drink wine and eat cheese in our Adirondack chairs. Like I said, never a dull moment...


That's a bit too close for comfort for me.  
I respect that these creatures have lived in the environment much longer than we humans have, but all the same I'd have the fencing company on dial for an estimate. I wouldn't want to step out with my pup on a leash right into the waiting jaws of Smaug, camped out in my shrubbery.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Happy weekend, fellow Groupies! Back to work on Sunday here at HHI, and things are hopping now that we've reached high season. Never a dull moment, that's for sure.
> View attachment 579890
> 
> Closer to home...
> View attachment 579891
> In the upper middle left of the picture, just to the right of the tree trunk on the left, there is a small gray item, or as I call him, Smaug--an 8+ foot gator. Scan down just past the center of the picture, near the bank where you see a small trunk sticking out of the ground, and you'll notice the eyes of yet another gator, Junior--he's only 4-5 feet long and decided he wanted the float on my fishing rod. You can see the toppled container of worms to the right of the right tree trunk near where we sit to drink wine and eat cheese in our Adirondack chairs. Like I said, never a dull moment...



*Sleepy*...I know this is a common thing at Hilton Head Island.  Whenever I've golfed there in the past, it was a rare round that didn't include a gator or two sunning by the water hazards.  We always knew that if our golf ball got close to one of those hazards, it didn't make sense to go looking for it too hard!   




twinklebug said:


> That's a bit to close for comfort for me.
> I respect that these creatures have lived in the environment much longer than we humans have, but all the same I'd have the fencing company on dial for an estimate. I wouldn't want to step out with my pup on a leash right into the waiting jaws of Smaug, camped out in my shrubbery.



If you have a puddle in that part of the world, there's a decent chance that there is an alligator nearby.   But that does make me curious if Disney did anything at DHHI with fencing after the alligator incident a few years ago?  That marsh that is behind the resort seems like a pretty ripe area for gators.


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> That's a bit to close for comfort for me.
> I respect that these creatures have lived in the environment much longer than we humans have, but all the same I'd have the fencing company on dial for an estimate. I wouldn't want to step out with my pup on a leash right into the waiting jaws of Smaug, camped out in my shrubbery.


 We do look carefully when we walk out as there are snakes about (clear majority are not poisonous), gators, and other critters. I read up on alligators, and in the last 50 years or so, there have only been roughly 300-350 gator attacks in the U.S, so the risk is low. We don't let our pets out at all, so no issue there.



Granny said:


> *Sleepy*...I know this is a common thing at Hilton Head Island.  Whenever I've golfed there in the past, it was a rare round that didn't include a gator or two sunning by the water hazards.  We always knew that if our golf ball got close to one of those hazards, it didn't make sense to go looking for it too hard!
> 
> If you have a puddle in that part of the world, there's a decent chance that there is an alligator nearby.   But that does make me curious if Disney did anything at DHHI with fencing after the alligator incident a few years ago?  That marsh that is behind the resort seems like a pretty ripe area for gators.


Yep, we have two golf courses on property where we live, and there are numerous gator sightings, especially right now during mating season.  DHHIR hasn't done any particular mitigation of which I'm aware. There are a few signs posted but little else. The water there is brackish  leaning to salty reduces the likelihood of them being around--not eliminate certainly. I have seen zero gators at the resort in coming up on nine months. Now, we do have manatees, dolphins, stingrays, crab, etc., and I've seen all of those in person except the manatees. Two were sighted there today, actually.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

So a certain other website has posted pictures of the new WL rooms.  Gotta say I'm not crazy about them.  They just seem to be removing so much of the character of the lodge.  They took out the beautiful headboards.  I do like the floors though.  I hope I'm ok with sharing these pictures.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> So a certain other website has posted pictures of the new WL rooms.  Gotta say I'm not crazy about them.  They just seem to be removing so much of the character of the lodge.  They took out the beautiful headboards.  I do like the floors though.  I hope I'm ok with sharing these pictures.View attachment 580404View attachment 580405



They took it from Native American/Rustic/Southwestern influence to what looks more Craftsman style with a Native American type print on the chairs.   It has a GC/VGC feel to it.    I guess we just need to be happy it isn't white walls and subway tile in the bathrooms.    Or at least I'm guessing it's not subway tile although I think GC/VGC probably does have that.   Awhile ago another blogger posted photos from a renovated suite and I don't recall it being anything like this.  That was terribly bland I remember thinking.

I thought those headboards were awesome.  They have had similar or maybe the same there for years and I think it's sad to see them go.

BTW, I think allears.net is a website it's fine to post and link to.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> They took it from Native American/Rustic/Southwestern influence to what looks more Craftsman style with a Native American type print on the chairs.   It has a GC/VGC feel to it.    I guess we just need to be happy it isn't white walls and subway tile in the bathrooms.    Or at least I'm guessing it's not subway tile although I think GC/VGC probably does have that.   Awhile ago another blogger posted photos from a renovated suite and I don't recall it being anything like this.  That was terribly bland I remember thinking.
> 
> I thought those headboards were awesome.  They have had similar or maybe the same there for years and I think it's sad to see them go.
> 
> BTW, I think allears.net is a website it's fine to post and link to.


Yeah I think you are right with the themeing.  I love GC but I also love that it was different than the lodge with still having the same feel.  I'm a big fan of the lodge type of theme so this disappoints me.  I mean it is a lodge after all so shouldn't it look like one?  If this was at GC?VGC I'd probably really like it.  They didn't have a picture of the bathroom so I'm not sure how that is.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Watching a vlog right now and he is showing the new room theme.  He has said several times that he thinks it is bland especially in the bathroom.  He said they took away the charm.  I agree.  He said it is too much white.  Let me just say the rooms aren't all bad.  If these rooms weren't at the Lodge I would think they are nice but they just don't say lodge.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Folks!
Its been a busier than normal year so far at work.  We are averaging completing 2 units per week at the local retirement community where we do renovations and its about to kick my tail

So my BIL and his family are here to stay for a bit and we are taking them and their family up to Beech Mt NC tomorrow for a week long getaway.  Casey and me sure are looking forward to it as we have been going non stop for a few months.  T and and me are spending every morning from 6am until 8 scheduling, making proposals, etc just to keep heads above water.

Im sorry as I feel like I am absent a lot these days but I try to pop in every so often to see how everyone is.  Be glad when things settle a bit so I can be back more often


----------



## Lakegirl

We got tickets for the Boo Bash in September!! I am really having withdrawals and can’t wait to be back at the lodge.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

JT have a great time!!!


----------



## suse66

Happy news for this Canadian! Fully vaccinated Canadians will be allowed to travel without having to quarantine upon return to Canada as of early July. So that means my trip is on! 57 days and counting until our split stay between BWV and BRV!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

suse66 said:


> Happy news for this Canadian! Fully vaccinated Canadians will be allowed to travel without having to quarantine upon return to Canada as of early July. So that means my trip is on! 57 days and counting until our split stay between BWV and BRV!


Yay good for you!  Looks like you are doing the same split stay we did last month!


----------



## suse66

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Yay good for you!  Looks like you are doing the same split stay we did last month!


We are thrilled! I am taking my oldest son to celebrate his 21st! He hasn't been to Disney since March of 2016 so there will be lots that is new for him. Any recommendations on room requests?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

suse66 said:


> We are thrilled! I am taking my oldest son to celebrate his 21st! He hasn't been to Disney since March of 2016 so there will be lots that is new for him. Any recommendations on room requests?


When we stayed at BWV we requested a garden view.  We overlooked the quiet pool.  It was nice.  There were a lot of trees around and we got to see a lot of lizards and birds.  We could only enjoy it for a short time though because we had to switch rooms thanks to the screaming toddler next door.  It was fine though cause we got upgraded to a boardwalk view!  At VWL AKA BRV lol we asked for an upper room.  We ended up on the first floor lol.  It was fine though because we were near the lobby which was nice and our view was of the quiet pool.  We loved having the curtains open and even opened the door when it was nice enough to.


----------



## jimmytammy

Suse66
When we book standard room at BWV, we like to ask for near tennis courts.  It makes the walk about even to both parks, its near a parking lot that makes navigating to the room a bit easier if hands are full, in case you have a car.  If booked in a preferred or garden view, as DLI mentioned, around the quiet pool is a wonderful location and still makes for about an even walk to both parks, albeit a few more steps to HS
As for VWL, lake view is definitely a preferred choice amongst the masses, IMO.  But its a small resort so gaining one of those rooms isn't impossible, but not the easiest.  Our approach these days to that is realizing we have a 50/50 shot, so our main request is a high floor.  We have been on the ground level and I cant say I'm fond of it, as we like to drink our Java on the porch at all DVC resorts, but our one time on 1st floor at VWL placed us squarely in view of all folks on the wooden walkway who we constantly caught glances with as they passed.  Sitting in our PJs, hair all a mess didnt bode well for the world to see, so a whole week got us 10 mins on that porch  

One things for sure, you cant go wrong at either resort!


----------



## twinklebug

Heading back to FL for one final check of the work done at my mom's winter nest. I've already been told we're missing a door to a bathroom, apparently covid has made them scarce and it's on back order. We're also missing the under cabinet lighting -- somehow they "missed" that it was there before. C'mon. You don't miss that you need to unplug lights before removing cabinets. Hopefully they can find the light bars and at least leave them on the counter for me to drill out a hole or two and reinstall. It would be nice if they did it though as I'm not a handyman. At this point I don't think they're going to find the lights, someone probably trashed them. 

Cleaning crew is coming Monday to give it a good once over (maybe they can tackle whatever that was I saw in the other bathroom's tub -- snake skin?  Or probably just debris from the mitigation process).

Questions for my groupie friends:

Does anyone know where to pick up a Lyft from the SWA terminal? I'm calling a Lyft for the first time in my life tonight and a little nervous about where find the car. ETA - google says there are signs. excellent!
Is Disney allowing impromptu visits to the resorts yet? I'd like to visit WL lobby and grab QS without a dining reservation or park pass. Or maybe they'd allow me to park at the TTC later in the evening even without a park pass. I'm missing the lanterns and crickets.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> Suse66
> When we book standard room at BWV, we like to ask for near tennis courts.  It makes the walk about even to both parks, its near a parking lot that makes navigating to the room a bit easier if hands are full, in case you have a car.  If booked in a preferred or garden view, as DLI mentioned, around the quiet pool is a wonderful location and still makes for about an even walk to both parks, albeit a few more steps to HS
> As for VWL, lake view is definitely a preferred choice amongst the masses, IMO.  But its a small resort so gaining one of those rooms isn't impossible, but not the easiest.  Our approach these days to that is realizing we have a 50/50 shot, so our main request is a high floor.  We have been on the ground level and I cant say I'm fond of it, as we like to drink our Java on the porch at all DVC resorts, but our one time on 1st floor at VWL placed us squarely in view of all folks on the wooden walkway who we constantly caught glances with as they passed.  Sitting in our PJs, hair all a mess didnt bode well for the world to see, so a whole week got us 10 mins on that porch
> 
> One things for sure, you cant go wrong at either resort!


I can see what you mean about those first floor rooms facing the walkway.  That would be a bit intrusive of your privacy.  Where we were there wasn't really much foot traffic so we would have been better as far as that but we were more sun exposed.  We never did actually sit outside but were happy with having the door open.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Questions for my groupie friends:
> 
> Does anyone know where to pick up a Lyft from the SWA terminal? I'm calling a Lyft for the first time in my life tonight and a little nervous about where find the car. ETA - google says there are signs. excellent!
> Is Disney allowing impromptu visits to the resorts yet? I'd like to visit WL lobby and grab QS without a dining reservation or park pass. Or maybe they'd allow me to park at the TTC later in the evening even without a park pass. I'm missing the lanterns and crickets.



Sorry I don't know about this although I can say that even pre-Covid we've had a hard time visiting WL/VWL just driving.  The guards there don't care if you want to go get the very yummy Magic Bar from Roaring Fork.     Disney Springs could be another option though.  Park there and bus to/from the lodge.


----------



## jimmytammy

In the words of Creedence Clearwater Revival, “Doo, doo, doo, looking out my back door”
Our view from Beech Mt, NC


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> In the words of Creedence Clearwater Revival, “Doo, doo, doo, looking out my back door”
> Our view from Beech Mt, NC



*Jimmy*...what a great view, and a wonderful place for your quick getaway.  Hope your visit is as relaxing as you had hoped.  It's a great area and view to relax in.


----------



## suse66

Disney loving Iowan said:


> When we stayed at BWV we requested a garden view.  We overlooked the quiet pool.  It was nice.  There were a lot of trees around and we got to see a lot of lizards and birds.  We could only enjoy it for a short time though because we had to switch rooms thanks to the screaming toddler next door.  It was fine though cause we got upgraded to a boardwalk view!  At VWL AKA BRV lol we asked for an upper room.  We ended up on the first floor lol.  It was fine though because we were near the lobby which was nice and our view was of the quiet pool.  We loved having the curtains open and even opened the door when it was nice enough to.


Great recommendations, thank you!


jimmytammy said:


> Suse66
> When we book standard room at BWV, we like to ask for near tennis courts.  It makes the walk about even to both parks, its near a parking lot that makes navigating to the room a bit easier if hands are full, in case you have a car.  If booked in a preferred or garden view, as DLI mentioned, around the quiet pool is a wonderful location and still makes for about an even walk to both parks, albeit a few more steps to HS
> As for VWL, lake view is definitely a preferred choice amongst the masses, IMO.  But its a small resort so gaining one of those rooms isn't impossible, but not the easiest.  Our approach these days to that is realizing we have a 50/50 shot, so our main request is a high floor.  We have been on the ground level and I cant say I'm fond of it, as we like to drink our Java on the porch at all DVC resorts, but our one time on 1st floor at VWL placed us squarely in view of all folks on the wooden walkway who we constantly caught glances with as they passed.  Sitting in our PJs, hair all a mess didnt bode well for the world to see, so a whole week got us 10 mins on that porch
> 
> One things for sure, you cant go wrong at either resort!


We are booked in a garden/pool view room so will be sure to ask for near the quiet pool. I had already put in a request for a higher floor at VWL so hopefully we will get that. Ideally I would like lake view but as long as we have a balcony and are not near the dumpster, it's all good!


jimmytammy said:


> Our view from Beech Mt, NC


Beautiful! Is that near the NC side of the Smokies?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey guys!  Hope everyone is doing well on this Flag Day.  Tomorrow morning DH and I leave on our Amtrak train trip.  DH is a big train lover.  He collects them and is always watching train videos.  We have taken the train before but it has been over 7 years.  We used to take the train sometimes from PA to Florida for our Disney trips. After the awful year he had last year this is something fun he can finally do.  We leave from Flagstaff and go to Chicago.  Then from Chicago we go to Emeryville CA.  Really looking forward to this leg because we will go through the Rockies.  Then from Emeryville we go to LA.  Can't wait to have that ride down the coastline.   We will have a couple days in LA. At first we were just gonna do things around there but then I thought oh hey we won't be that far from Disneyland so I talked my DH into going there for a day lol.  After that back to Flagstaff and home.  Should hopefully be fun.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey guys!  Hope everyone is doing well on this Flag Day.  Tomorrow morning DH and I leave on our Amtrak train trip.  DH is a big train lover.  He collects them and is always watching train videos.  We have taken the train before but it has been over 7 years.  We used to take the train sometimes from PA to Florida for our Disney trips. After the awful year he had last year this is something fun he can finally do.  We leave from Flagstaff and go to Chicago.  Then from Chicago we go to Emeryville CA.  Really looking forward to this leg because we will go through the Rockies.  Then from Emeryville we go to LA.  Can't wait to have that ride down the coastline.   We will have a couple days in LA. At first we were just gonna do things around there but then I thought oh hey we won't be that far from Disneyland so I talked my DH into going there for a day lol.  After that back to Flagstaff and home.  Should hopefully be fun.



Sounds like an awesome trip DLI!  Have fun!!!


----------



## DVC Jen

I am SOOOO excited! Fireworks will be back starting July 1st and we will be there for it.  I am pretty sure we will go live and stream them on our Mouse House Radio facebook page if anyone wants to watch.  

We will be at Epcot on the 1st.  Magic Kingdom on the 3rd and back to Epcot on the 4th.

Wooooohoooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DVC Jen said:


> I am SOOOO excited! Fireworks will be back starting July 1st and we will be there for it.  I am pretty sure we will go live and stream them on our Mouse House Radio facebook page if anyone wants to watch.
> 
> We will be at Epcot on the 1st.  Magic Kingdom on the 3rd and back to Epcot on the 4th.
> 
> Wooooohoooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Oh yay - happy news!


----------



## TCRAIG

DVC Jen said:


> I am SOOOO excited! Fireworks will be back starting July 1st and we will be there for it.  I am pretty sure we will go live and stream them on our Mouse House Radio facebook page if anyone wants to watch.
> 
> We will be at Epcot on the 1st.  Magic Kingdom on the 3rd and back to Epcot on the 4th.
> 
> Wooooohoooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Jen - is this from Disney Food Blog or WDW?  Ive only seen it on the blog but hoping Disney has officially announced…we’ll be there in July so fingers crossed it’s official


----------



## DVC Jen

TCRAIG said:


> Jen - is this from Disney Food Blog or WDW?  Ive only seen it on the blog but hoping Disney has officially announced…we’ll be there in July so fingers crossed it’s official



It's official - https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ks-this-summer/?CMP=SOC-DPFY21Q3wo0610210039A


----------



## TCRAIG

DVC Jen said:


> It's official - https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ks-this-summer/?CMP=SOC-DPFY21Q3wo0610210039A


Doin’ my Happy Dance!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Suse66
We are in the Blue Ridge Mountain range, roughly 1 1/2 hrs from Asheville which is located around the smokies


----------



## jimmytammy

DLI
Though not as exciting as your train trip, we are heading to Tweetsie Railroad, located in Blowing Rock, NC, today to take our nieces/nephew.  Its a theme park, with a locomotive very similar to WDW's.  Im not sure if they do this now, but WDW used to "secretly" send their engines to Tweetsie for repairs as they have a big repair shop for their own trains as well as outside repairs as well.  The Lilly Belle came back to WDW in just the past few years after having been taken out of commission for awhile and it was known among train enthusiasts where it was located, though Tweetsie and WDW both denied it.  

Its a cool, albeit, cheesy park that's been around for a long time.  I believe its the oldest theme park in NC, maybe since the 50s.  It fills the gaps of the trips between WDW for sure!


----------



## bobbiwoz

^ Sounds like fun!

Theres an old amusement park in PA, called Knoebels.  That’s fun too, and free admission, so you can walk around and enjoy some things.

https://www.knoebels.com/


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies!
I have been catching up on here, and just wanted to say hello. I’m missing WDW so much right now!


----------



## TCRAIG

Any Groupies plan on attending Boo Bash? We’ve got tickets for 10/10 and I’m planning on going solo on 10/12…


----------



## bobbiwoz

TCRAIG said:


> Any Groupies plan on attending Boo Bash? We’ve got tickets for 10/10 and I’m planning on going solo on 10/12…


We’re going August 31.  Anyone else going then?


----------



## Lakegirl

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies!
> I have been catching up on here, and just wanted to say hello. I’m missing WDW so much right now!


Corinne I was just saying the same thing to my husband as I made a cup of Earl Gray Tea from Disney and picked out my favorite Disney mug.
We are going to Boo Bash On September 14th.


----------



## Granny

TCRAIG said:


> Any Groupies plan on attending Boo Bash? We’ve got tickets for 10/10 and I’m planning on going solo on 10/12…



Doesn't look like we will be attending this year.  Hopefully when our grandson is a little older we'll make it down there for a Boo Bash (or MNSSHP).


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies!
> I have been catching up on here, and just wanted to say hello. I’m missing WDW so much right now!


Hi *Corinne*!     Do you have any trips planned to fill that ache of yours?


----------



## jimmytammy

TCRAIG said:


> Any Groupies plan on attending Boo Bash? We’ve got tickets for 10/10 and I’m planning on going solo on 10/12…


I wish we were!  Our next trip hopefully will be in Feb.  Nothing big going on then, maybe Festival of the Arts, which I have never been too, so that will be interesting, Im sure


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> DLI
> Though not as exciting as your train trip, we are heading to Tweetsie Railroad, located in Blowing Rock, NC, today to take our nieces/nephew.  Its a theme park, with a locomotive very similar to WDW's.  Im not sure if they do this now, but WDW used to "secretly" send their engines to Tweetsie for repairs as they have a big repair shop for their own trains as well as outside repairs as well.  The Lilly Belle came back to WDW in just the past few years after having been taken out of commission for awhile and it was known among train enthusiasts where it was located, though Tweetsie and WDW both denied it.
> 
> Its a cool, albeit, cheesy park that's been around for a long time.  I believe its the oldest theme park in NC, maybe since the 50s.  It fills the gaps of the trips between WDW for sure!


That sounds like fun!!!  DH would like that. We are in Denver right now. On our first leg we had an 18 hour delay! 


bobbiwoz said:


> ^ Sounds like fun!
> 
> Theres an old amusement park in PA, called Knoebels.  That’s fun too, and free admission, so you can walk around and enjoy some things.
> 
> https://www.knoebels.com/


 we love love love Knoebels!!!!  We used to go there all the time. 


Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies!
> I have been catching up on here, and just wanted to say hello. I’m missing WDW so much right now!


----------



## sleepydog25

Hello, Groupies!
Haven't said much lately seeing as I've been working and doing chores around the house. Full on summer here. Things are hopping around Disney World, so I hope all you who are headed there/already there have a great, but safe, time. 

Here, caught up to WDW in most policy items. Fully vaccinated guests no longer have to wear masks even indoors. They are still required to wear them on Disney transportation, which for us is the Beach House shuttle. Pools are operating at full capacity, though that doesn't mean the pods are gone, just more of them, and they fill up very quickly most days seeing as it's now high season. And finally, as of today, CMs who work outdoors no longer are required to wear masks IF they are fully vaccinated. I gotta say, wearing one of those in 94F, 90% humidity days as we had often the last week was tough. Doable and I did it gladly, but is surely got hot under there!  

Have a great weekend, all!


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy said:


> I wish we were!  Our next trip hopefully will be in Feb.  Nothing big going on then, maybe Festival of the Arts, which I have never been too, so that will be interesting, Im sure


I really enjoy the FoA.  I hope you enjoy it as well.  It would be wonderful if they would bring back the Broadway Performers.  Then  we really would be out of Covid life!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey my DH doesn’t know if he wants to go to DL with me.  Can my friend use his ticket instead?


----------



## Corinne

Lakegirl said:


> Corinne I was just saying the same thing to my husband as I made a cup of Earl Gray Tea from Disney and picked out my favorite Disney mug.
> We are going to Boo Bash On September 14th.



I love my Disney mugs!

*Granny* - I have not yet canceled our September trip, I’m holding out hope that the implementation of my new payroll system will be pushed out further, I know that sounds awful! Pixie dust please.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Corinne said:


> I love my Disney mugs!
> 
> *Granny* - I have not yet canceled our September trip, I’m holding out hope that the implementation of my new payroll system will be pushed out further, I know that sounds awful! Pixie dust please.


You got it!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey my DH doesn’t know if he wants to go to DL with me.  Can my friend use his ticket instead?



They used to be transferable while unused and would guess it still is.  With the park reservation system though can you get that changed too?


----------



## Granny

*Corinne*...good luck with that payroll system rollout push back.  If it's anything like I saw in my many years of corporate life, the IT rollouts rarely happened on schedule!  _


So I knew that Magical Express was going away after this year, but I didn't realize that they've basically gutted it already.  I got my confirmation for ME for my October trip and was surprised to hear:

Disney doesn't handle the bags any more.  You have to retrieve them yourself at the airport and then get them to an ME bus for storage to the resort.  Then you get them curbside at the resort and handle them to your room or use bell services.
No more airline check-in at the resorts for departures.  So basically the same thing...haul the bags out to ME and then retrieve them at MCO and get in line to check them (curbside or inside).
Basically, ME has been reduced to free shuttle service.  And because of the new way of doing it, I'm seeing some horror stories posted of 2+ hour waits to get on an ME bus and then the usual additional hour to get to the resort.

I'm sure this is very old news to most of you, but honestly I haven't kept up with the Disney rules well enough.  I can say that based on what I currently understand about ME, we will just take a taxi or Uber from the airport.

I would be interested to know if on-site bookings for Disney resorts are being impacted by the new rules from Disney.  A very watered down ME, no more Extra Magic Hours, etc.  Makes me wonder if Disney is going away from their thoughts of trying to entice people on-site.  As they convert more of Grand Floridian to DVC, it makes me wonder if Disney is changing their on-site resort model a bit?  I understand that Covid hit them hard, but honestly if we were not DVC members I don't think we would make the upcoming trips this year.  Add to that the elimination of FastPass and it just isn't the Disney World experience that we thought we would be enjoying.  And yes, I know FastPass affects all WDW park guests, not just the on-site resort guests.

Don't get me wrong, there's no complaints here.  Disney has the right to run its perks in the manner they wish.  It is just puzzling to me that they seem to be cutting back so much on the on-site advantages.


----------



## DVC Jen

One more week and we will be on our way to Florida to see everyone's favorite mouse.  I am so excited!  Seems like it has been forever and not just 2 years since we have been there.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> *Corinne*...good luck with that payroll system rollout push back. If it's anything like I saw in my many years of corporate life, the IT rollouts rarely happened on schedule! _
> 
> 
> So I knew that Magical Express was going away after this year, but I didn't realize that they've basically gutted it already.  I got my confirmation for ME for my October trip and was surprised to hear:
> 
> Disney doesn't handle the bags any more.  You have to retrieve them yourself at the airport and then get them to an ME bus for storage to the resort.  Then you get them curbside at the resort and handle them to your room or use bell services.
> No more airline check-in at the resorts for departures.  So basically the same thing...haul the bags out to ME and then retrieve them at MCO and get in line to check them (curbside or inside).
> Basically, ME has been reduced to free shuttle service.  And because of the new way of doing it, I'm seeing some horror stories posted of 2+ hour waits to get on an ME bus and then the usual additional hour to get to the resort.
> 
> I'm sure this is very old news to most of you, but honestly I haven't kept up with the Disney rules well enough.  I can say that based on what I currently understand about ME, we will just take a taxi or Uber from the airport.
> 
> I would be interested to know if on-site bookings for Disney resorts are being impacted by the new rules from Disney.  A very watered down ME, no more Extra Magic Hours, etc.  Makes me wonder if Disney is going away from their thoughts of trying to entice people on-site.  As they convert more of Grand Floridian to DVC, it makes me wonder if Disney is changing their on-site resort model a bit?  I understand that Covid hit them hard, but honestly if we were not DVC members I don't think we would make the upcoming trips this year.  Add to that the elimination of FastPass and it just isn't the Disney World experience that we thought we would be enjoying.  And yes, I know FastPass affects all WDW park guests, not just the on-site resort guests.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, there's no complaints here.  Disney has the right to run its perks in the manner they wish.  It is just puzzling to me that they seem to be cutting back so much on the on-site advantages.


Great points, Granny. Here's my anecdotal, 2-cents' worth on Disney future. 
- Disney was having serious crowding issue pre-Covid. They built new DVC and added to parks to increase crowds and it worked too well. Raising prices precipitously didn't help. 
- Thus, I don't see the park reservation system going away anytime soon, perhaps never. 
- The old FP system is dead and won't return, either. Disney will monetize the system similar to what they do at DL. 
- Speaking of DL, did you notice that they did away with APs altogether? My buddy, Josh, said just a few days ago that, in essence, it ain't coming back and that they have been spending the past 18 months rethinking what would work to make DL a "better experience for our valued guests." Some have surmised that a new membership program will be launched there with tiers. 
- Expect to have DVC tiers at WDW at some point. I don't know exactly how it will work, but it could simply be based on the number of points you own. If you have up to 200 points, you're the basic level with a few small perks (maybe a FP a day per the number in your party?). If you own over 2K points, perhaps more FPs and certain admittances others won't get. Again, tiered. 
- Whatever Disney does, I'm with Granny--they are in the middle of changing their on-site model. They either have to change the park model, which they've started with the whole park reservation system, or they have to find a way to make the many DVCers who come just to "resort relax" cough up more money...or both. 

Of course, give these thoughts a year to age, and none of them will likely be correct!


----------



## Corinne

Wow *Granny, *I had no idea the ME had already been changed dramatically, and I am with you, I would probably just use a Lyft or Uber to get to resort......besides, I’ve always referred to it as the NOTSO Magical Express! Neither Magical nor Express!

*Sleepy, *I really do not like the sound of membership tiers, or the monetizing of FP. One thing we all know for sure, Disney will continue to take our money as long as we choose to hand it over.


----------



## Corinne

Happy (belated) Father’s Day to all the great dads and granddads  here! Hope you all enjoyed the day!


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> *Corinne*...good luck with that payroll system rollout push back. If it's anything like I saw in my many years of corporate life, the IT rollouts rarely happened on schedule! _
> 
> 
> So I knew that Magical Express was going away after this year, but I didn't realize that they've basically gutted it already.  I got my confirmation for ME for my October trip and was surprised to hear:
> 
> Disney doesn't handle the bags any more.  You have to retrieve them yourself at the airport and then get them to an ME bus for storage to the resort.  Then you get them curbside at the resort and handle them to your room or use bell services.
> No more airline check-in at the resorts for departures.  So basically the same thing...haul the bags out to ME and then retrieve them at MCO and get in line to check them (curbside or inside).
> Basically, ME has been reduced to free shuttle service.  And because of the new way of doing it, I'm seeing some horror stories posted of 2+ hour waits to get on an ME bus and then the usual additional hour to get to the resort.
> 
> I'm sure this is very old news to most of you, but honestly I haven't kept up with the Disney rules well enough.  I can say that based on what I currently understand about ME, we will just take a taxi or Uber from the airport.
> 
> I would be interested to know if on-site bookings for Disney resorts are being impacted by the new rules from Disney.  A very watered down ME, no more Extra Magic Hours, etc.  Makes me wonder if Disney is going away from their thoughts of trying to entice people on-site.  As they convert more of Grand Floridian to DVC, it makes me wonder if Disney is changing their on-site resort model a bit?  I understand that Covid hit them hard, but honestly if we were not DVC members I don't think we would make the upcoming trips this year.  Add to that the elimination of FastPass and it just isn't the Disney World experience that we thought we would be enjoying.  And yes, I know FastPass affects all WDW park guests, not just the on-site resort guests.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, there's no complaints here.  Disney has the right to run its perks in the manner they wish.  It is just puzzling to me that they seem to be cutting back so much on the on-site advantages.


My experience with the car/limo/lyft/uber pick up area at MCO is: "Ahhhhhhh!"
Too many vehicles, pickups stopping over in the 3rd isle (they're not supposed to) and someone took the doors off the exit... how I have no clue.

Drop off area for departures goes much better.

At this point I'm unsure if I'll be using the Mear's bus system. We've seen through the years of Magical Express that when pulls back on monitoring Mear's they tend to let the quality of the service slip downhill: over packing of buses, long delays in departures and not caring if they arrive and leave from the resort before the pick up window. Disney learned that not all third party companies want to please the mouse to keep their position. My theory is that in addition to cost savings, this is the second reason they've decided to cut ties with Mears.

When affordable, I'm best off just renting a car and following Siri's directions to Disney. Driving on property is usually very easy.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey all!  At DL today and got an ADR for GC so we are visiting our beloved Lodges west coast sister.


----------



## Lorana

We have rescheduled our big family & friends trip that was supposed to be for early this year to next year.  Now it'll be mid-way between our 20th and 21st anniversary, and now during the 50th Anniversary Celebration, so that's a positive!

DH, the kids, and I will be in a 2BR at the Villas (BRV), along with my SIL & family and Stepbrother & wife.  The rest of our family is just across the way in CCV.  This is one of the big reasons we've wanted to be DVC - not only to "splurge" on 1BRs/2BRs for our stay, but to be able to spoil friends & family.  For the family portion, we are taking a total of 23 family members with us, booking a total of 6 rooms (3 2BRs and 3 Studios).  None of them have stayed at the Wilderness Lodge before (though they've been to the resort for dining), so we're super excited to be able to share our love of WL with them on this trip.  Fingers crossed we don't have to reschedule again.  It's also been SO LONG since we've last stayed at the WL that I am positively pining to be there!

For our friends trip (the first half of February vacation week), we had originally booked the Animal Kingdom Lodge for that side of things, but in rebooking, we let our friends convince us to book at Riviera, as some wanted to stay at the new resort, and some wanted to stay at Caribbean Beach but still be close to all of us.  I still personally think AKV is "cooler," but we've been so many times, we let our friends pick the location. We aren't booking rooms for everyone on that trip, however, though we are renting out some points to some of them (that we were going to rent to cover some of our expenses).  

8 Months to go!  Cannot wait!


----------



## sleepydog25

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey all!  At DL today and got an ADR for GC so we are visiting our beloved Lodges west coast sister.


Were you at Napa Rose?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

sleepydog25 said:


> Were you at Napa Rose?


No we ate at Storytellers. It was about the only ADR we could get.


----------



## sleepydog25

Disney loving Iowan said:


> No we ate at Storytellers. It was about the only ADR we could get.


We enjoyed that venue when we were there three years ago. Thought the food was good overall, too.


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies!
I was reading the new Disney Files issue, and thought, hmmmm, I’m going to have to follow up (for the 5th? 6th? time) on the status of our AP refunds. About an hour later, I went out to get the mail, and much to my surprise, the checks were there!!! I cannot believe it! (It is the little things in life!)


----------



## sleepydog25

It's early Sunday morning, getting ready to spread some pixie dust work, and I notice we are at the very bottom of the first page!  No posts since Thursday afternoon, so I hope this means all the Groupies are enjoying their weekends! 

In Disney news, our indoor CMs now get to enjoy going mask-less as long as they've been fully vaccinated. Once again, that does not include on our shuttle to and from the beach; however, we've come a long way. And as proven by so many quantifiable stats and research, this vaccination thing actually works. 

Two pictures for you, taken on two separate days about a week apart.

Mama sea turtle after having laid her eggs in a different location about 60 feet away. She apparently got disoriented and exhausted and didn't make it back out to the ocean. Sea Turtle Rescue squad was called, and moments later, they were there and helped get her back into the water happily swimming away. The squad then marked the eggs' nest. In roughly 60-70 days, hopefully, her progeny will follow her into the Atlantic. For a point of reference, the green shrubbery behind the people sitting on the large storage box fronts the beach entrance to the resort's beach house. 


A week or so later from said beach house access point mentioned above, looking toward the general spot where the mama turtle was rescued. You can't tell, but the wind was quiet brisk and creating small sand dunes close to the vegetation, and the waves were very active for this particular beach. 


Have a great upcoming week, Groupies!


----------



## Corinne

Thanks for sharing Sleepy, I always enjoy your updates.


----------



## twinklebug

Thank you for the wonderful images of HHI beach and one of the many turtles who call the spot home base. I hope her offspring do well.

The Sea Turtle Rescue Squad sounds rewarding and straight out of Finding Dory.


----------



## jimmytammy

Great images Sleepy!  T was just mentioning how we need to book a HHI trip into the end of a possible WDW trip in early Feb.  Im a fan of DHHI for sure, but she really took to it!  Every time something gets mentioned about going somewhere, she says we need to go back to HHI


----------



## Corinne

Well, I had to officially cancel yet another stay at BCV, . we now have 205 points to use or lose by 11/30. This is crazy.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Corinne said:


> Well, I had to officially cancel yet another stay at BCV, . we now have 205 points to use or lose by 11/30. This is crazy.


Oh no are they still not open?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Not sure if you guys saw this. Hopefully the link works. https://insidethemagic.net/2021/06/whispering-canyon-prank-glass-breaks-kc1/


----------



## Corinne

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Oh no are they still not open?


I had to cancel because of work obligations. I’m going to try and waitlist a November stay. The other option would be to use the points for a stay at one of the concierge collection hotel rooms.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> I had to cancel because of work obligations. I’m going to try and waitlist a November stay. The other option would be to use the points for a stay at one of the concierge collection hotel rooms.



So sorry you had to cancel Corinne!  I'm trying to piece together a week in October and have a a couple of times seen at least 4 days pop up as available in November.  I think it was always in the second week.  I know OKW was one.  Maybe AKV another time?   So there is movement anyway.


----------



## Corinne

Thanks Kathy, I’m lol re-reading my post....I’m reading it with Eeyores  voice in my head!! It will all work out!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> Thanks Kathy, I’m lol re-reading my post....I’m reading it with Eeyores  voice in my head!! It will all work out!



I'm very fond of Eeyore.  He and is very acquainted with my VWL room request.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Corinne said:


> I had to cancel because of work obligations. I’m going to try and waitlist a November stay. The other option would be to use the points for a stay at one of the concierge collection hotel rooms.


So sorry.  Stupid work having to ruin our plans.  I hope things work out for you to go in November.


----------



## Corinne

Disney loving Iowan said:


> So sorry.  Stupid work having to ruin our plans.  I hope things work out for you to go in November.



Thanks DLI, (and I could not have said that better myself!)


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Advice on room location at BRV. My mom needs to use a mobility device now. Her health isn't that great and she tires often. I want to know what room location is best,  close to transportation and enjoyable for her to take breaks in the room.

We are going to be 4 generations staying in a 2 bedroom. I'm giving my parents the master. I want this to be special as they have never been to DW and I dont know if there will be future trips for my mom.

T.I.A.


----------



## twinklebug

Disneytrippin' said:


> Advice on room location at BRV. My mom needs to use a mobility device now. Her health isn't that great and she tires often. I want to know what room location is best,  close to transportation and enjoyable for her to take breaks in the room.
> 
> We are going to be 4 generations staying in a 2 bedroom. I'm giving my parents the master. I want this to be special as they have never been to DW and I dont know if there will be future trips for my mom.
> 
> T.I.A.


I'd request ground floor, close to lobby. Not that the elevator is that hard to navigate, but it's just that much more standing that she may do better without. 

I realize others like the higher floors, but I've always loved the ground floor, easy to get to/from and the kids would pop in and out to the pool or whatever fun stuff they were off to while I was in the room.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disneytrippin' said:


> Advice on room location at BRV. My mom needs to use a mobility device now. Her health isn't that great and she tires often. I want to know what room location is best,  close to transportation and enjoyable for her to take breaks in the room.
> 
> We are going to be 4 generations staying in a 2 bedroom. I'm giving my parents the master. I want this to be special as they have never been to DW and I dont know if there will be future trips for my mom.
> 
> T.I.A.



Will she be using a scooter or something?  If so then the location within the building isn't as important as she'll outlast all of you in running around.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

twinklebug said:


> I'd request ground floor, close to lobby. Not that the elevator is that hard to navigate, but it's just that much more standing that she may do better without.
> 
> I realize others like the higher floors, but I've always loved the ground floor, easy to get to/from and the kids would pop in and out to the pool or whatever fun stuff they were off to while I was in the room.


Oh yes. That's  good point. I've got q few newbies going so it would be smart to make things easier to find. Im sure they will be in the pool a lot.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Disneytrippin' said:


> Oh yes. That's  good point. I've got q few newbies going so it would be smart to make things easier to find. Im sure they will be in the pool a lot.


The quiet pool is very close to the villas.  All you have to do is go out the back lobby door and it is basically right there.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Will she be using a scooter or something?  If so then the location within the building isn't as important as she'll outlast all of you in running around.


Yes. She will be on a scooter. This is all new to her so, I took the advice on another board and started having her practice using one at stores. She was nervous at first but, now she uses one whenever we go shopping. She can walk but, its very limited and incredibly slow. She has a hard time going up steps too. So, we will rent her a scooter for sure.


----------



## DVC Jen

It’s a rainy cool (for us) afternoon. So it’s relaxing with a good book by this fireplace. It feels so good to be home again. 

This morning - Our first look at the castle this trip. (Granny I will let you rotate it if you want.)


----------



## twinklebug

Beautiful! Thank you @DVC_Jen

I see the 50th logo still hasn't made its way to the front of the castle. Maybe they're waiting until we get closer to October.


----------



## Granny

Jen...you just knew I would do it, didn't you?   









twinklebug said:


> Beautiful! Thank you @DVC_Jen
> 
> I see the 50th logo still hasn't made its way to the front of the castle. Maybe they're waiting until we get closer to October.



I think they wrote off this year for celebrating so that they can start October 1 and keep it going until next October.  Just my thoughts, I have no particular insight or knowledge to that effect.  

And hopefully no birthday cake castle.


----------



## Lakegirl

Thanks for the picture Jen. Enjoy


----------



## Corinne

Thanks for sharing Jen, keep those photos coming! (Granny will do the rest!)


----------



## elrod1

Can anyone tell me whether or not the geyser at the resort is operational again? If no, do we know how much longer it will be down?


----------



## sleepydog25

elrod1 said:


> Can anyone tell me whether or not the geyser at the resort is operational again? If no, do we know how much longer it will be down?


Unless it's been down recently of which I'm unaware, the geyser has been working for months now. Perhaps someone who has been there more recently than late April (my last trip) can answer for you!


----------



## diskate10

elrod1 said:


> Can anyone tell me whether or not the geyser at the resort is operational again? If no, do we know how much longer it will be down?





sleepydog25 said:


> Unless it's been down recently of which I'm unaware, the geyser has been working for months now. Perhaps someone who has been there more recently than late April (my last trip) can answer for you!



When we were there end of May it was still down, but people were working on fixing it the last few days of our trip


----------



## Lakegirl

I thought I read somewhere just recently  it was working a again.


----------



## DVC Jen

The Geyser is not currently working. At least we haven’t seen it work and there is a sign apologizing for it being down


----------



## DVC Jen

So much rain!   But we are making the best of it. We were at the studios yesterday in line for Mickey and Minnie railroad when it went down. We decided to just wait it out since everything had a line. Then we had a torrential down pour. Finally made it in the ride. Our first time. Thought it was so cute! We walked around Star Wars land to check it out. Weren’t able to get into the virtual queue at 7 or 1. But still wanted to see it. Then made our way to toy story land. We rode the alien saucers. Got off of that to yet another torrential downpour. By now we were really uncomfortable and lines were long. So we went back to our room. Changed and chilled a bit. For dinner we headed to Epcot and tried many of the small items from the taste of Epcot outdoor kitchens. We did a few rides including a short wait for soaring then headed back to the room for the night.
We are going to the MK in a while. We have dinner at liberty tree. Going to stay for the fireworks.

Right now though we have CMs in our room changing out the mattress on the king bed. Every time we have been here the bed has been amazing. This time - awful. Just sitting in it you feel like you sink to the box springs. I tried for 4 nights but woke up every morning with a really bad backache. Not fun to walk around the parks like that. So we called and had them change it out. As they were carrying it out you found clearly see big indentations on both sides.  I felt bad about calling, but we have another week and I did not want the backaches to continue. They were super nice about it. Which I appreciated.

I didn’t get any of my request for the room but that’s ok. We have been lucky so many other times I can’t complain.  We are on the first floor - down the hallway by the “back door” you go out to get to the pool. We are not facing the lake - we can see a roadway but it’s not bad. Very little traffic so we still feel like we have some privacy.  We aren’t using the patio like we would a balcony. Mostly because it has just been raining so much. Now we have Elsa heading our way too. How ironic is that?  Still - a rainy day at Disney is better than the rainy days that are happening back home.   And it is forcing us to be more chill and relaxed this trip which is exactly what we needed. 

Here is the one and only photo from yesterday- but it was a good one 


Granny, if you don’t mind creating your magic again - I would appreciate it


----------



## Granny

DVC Jen said:


> Granny, if you don’t mind creating your magic again - I would appreciate it



Okay, but now you've used up 2 of your 3 wishes!


----------



## Granny

DVC Jen said:


> Still - a rainy day at Disney is better than the rainy days that are happening back home.



What a wonderful attitude to bring with you to WDW.  I'm hoping you get some better weather, but it sounds like you are making your own pixie dust magic just by handling the situation so well.  Enjoy the rest of the trip!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DVC Jen said:


> So much rain!   But we are making the best of it. We were at the studios yesterday in line for Mickey and Minnie railroad when it went down. We decided to just wait it out since everything had a line. Then we had a torrential down pour. Finally made it in the ride. Our first time. Thought it was so cute! We walked around Star Wars land to check it out. Weren’t able to get into the virtual queue at 7 or 1. But still wanted to see it. Then made our way to toy story land. We rode the alien saucers. Got off of that to yet another torrential downpour. By now we were really uncomfortable and lines were long. So we went back to our room. Changed and chilled a bit. For dinner we headed to Epcot and tried many of the small items from the taste of Epcot outdoor kitchens. We did a few rides including a short wait for soaring then headed back to the room for the night.
> We are going to the MK in a while. We have dinner at liberty tree. Going to stay for the fireworks.
> 
> Right now though we have CMs in our room changing out the mattress on the king bed. Every time we have been here the bed has been amazing. This time - awful. Just sitting in it you feel like you sink to the box springs. I tried for 4 nights but woke up every morning with a really bad backache. Not fun to walk around the parks like that. So we called and had them change it out. As they were carrying it out you found clearly see big indentations on both sides.  I felt bad about calling, but we have another week and I did not want the backaches to continue. They were super nice about it. Which I appreciated.
> 
> I didn’t get any of my request for the room but that’s ok. We have been lucky so many other times I can’t complain.  We are on the first floor - down the hallway by the “back door” you go out to get to the pool. We are not facing the lake - we can see a roadway but it’s not bad. Very little traffic so we still feel like we have some privacy.  We aren’t using the patio like we would a balcony. Mostly because it has just been raining so much. Now we have Elsa heading our way too. How ironic is that?  Still - a rainy day at Disney is better than the rainy days that are happening back home.   And it is forcing us to be more chill and relaxed this trip which is exactly what we needed.
> 
> Here is the one and only photo from yesterday- but it was a good one
> 
> View attachment 586593
> Granny, if you don’t mind creating your magic again - I would appreciate it


Sounds like you are near the same room we were in.  We would have been in the second room on the left.  Are you in the hallway that has the new rug at the end of it?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

So we had a couple of one day passes left for Disneyland that we didn't want to waste so DD and I will be going to DL in February.  And my husband got us a reservation a VGC!!!!!!!  We will have 3 days in the park.  So excited!  It's not WDW but it's the next best thing.  Looking forward to exploring Avenger's Academy with my daughter.


----------



## jimmytammy

*Happy Independence Day!!*

Whether we agree or not in this day and time on the current situations of our Country, we still live in the best country in the world IMO.  We have our faults, we have done many wrongs too many people, so has every other country in trying to gain more, out of greed.  Its wrong, yes, can we change the past, no.  Can we learn from the past, yes, and we can make for better days ahead for ALL the people!

We are a nation that has the right to speak out against such wrong acts, there are way more countries that do not allow freedom of speech, freedom of anything for that matter.  We have that right, though it should not lead to violence, but rather be allowed to make change for all the people, not just some of the people.

I do cringe every so often when I see the young people of our nation, who maybe dont truly understand the sacrifices that have been made, to help them live a better life, putting down our military, especially the soldiers who come home, after seeing unspeakable acts take place before them, seeing the horrors of war that will never leave them.  I dont agree with all the things we have done in our past, nor places we are in now for that matter,  but I do make it a point to thank a vet, buy a meal, do something to show my gratitude for the service, sacrifice they and their families made, so I can be free.  There are things going on in this world where our military is showing their might, not in violent ways, but just to say, we are here, we can see you and we know you have intent to do us harm.  Im glad our service people are there to maybe keep violence from knocking on our doors everyday from other countries.  Because of them, I can lay my head down at night in peace.

Im not trying to push my agenda or beliefs on anyone but rather share my sentiments towards what this day stands for.  We all know how we got here, by declaring our independence from a nation we no longer wanted to be a part of, to be taxed by, at least that's what the history books say. Is it all truth, I hope so, but who knows.  Maybe then, even our founding fathers may have had some hidden agenda like many in Govt do these days.  Its beside the point.  It still created a pretty doggone good nation. People have clamored to get here before and ever since then.  Still to this day they come.  I only ask, once here, be fair in sharing the burdens we citizens share, pay as we pay, but beyond that, more power to them for making the trek, some treacherous, to make a better life for their families.

We all know someone Im sure who lives the American Dream that is talked about often.  We citizens, those natural born amongst us, we are the lucky, fortunate ones.  The ones who came here with little to their names and made a better life for themselves, they are truly living the American Dream, we find ourselves often complaining about.  We got it easy!!  They had to work 3 times or more, as hard to attain it.

I have worked for many years with hispanic workers who have shared their stories of their homeland, how they got here, how much it cost to become a citizen here.  To hear their stories, the horrors of suppression, pain, suffering they dealt with, and still deal with as they try to get their loved ones here too.  And these are guys I know who went through the legalities of coming here, becoming a citizen, and making a better life for themselves. 

So here are the stories I wish to share of folks who I have met in recent months who I now consider friends.  They are colleagues now. 

One lady, Cvijeta, cleans for us now in the homes we renovate at the retirement community.  She has shared stories of how she as a little girl carried around grenades for protection from the communist govt. she lived in.  Her father was arrested 7 times for resisting communism, at times they didnt know if he was alive.  He was a shepherd who walked 400 plus miles each way, herding his sheep, sleeping under the stars in rain, snow, etc., to keep his family intact.  He challenged her to be a leader, not a sheep(follower) and that's how she lives her life.  She makes a good observation of how so many natural born citizens are sheep these days, and I tend to agree.  She came here in 05, worked her way up in a grocery chain to become a manager.  Her 1st paycheck, she bought herself a baby doll, when she was 21.  Her co-workers laughed at her, but she didnt care.  She said they were too poor to afford one when she was a little girl, so this was a representation of her success.  She went on to start her own cleaning business, works hard, and has plans to expand and hire employees soon. 

2nd story, Stefan, another Serbian born fellow, came here in 05 as a little boy.  He didnt experience as much the horrors of war as his father did.  His father and family fled the area to come here, Stefan telling me they had a nickel, no luggage, only the clothes on their backs, that's it!  I dont know the whole background but I hope someday to hear more of their story.  But Stefans dad built a small construction business from the ground up, hard work, sweat, tears and blood to make his American Dream come true.  I only see where they are now.  They make cabinet doors for me, and I walk into their shop to see some amazing equipment that would cost millions upon millions, I know, because I have seen the price tag, and its impressive. 

Stefan and Cvijeta understand what July 4 means, Marcileno, Jami, Alex, Carlos and so many more of the hispanic guys I know, they too understand it.  We should never take for granted what this day means.  Patriotism comes in many forms, express yours in the way you see fit.  Its our given right as citizens of the USA.  I thank God to be blessed to be a small part of this nation.

Sorry for the novel  Stepping off the podium now
I wanted to share these stories only as a reminder, with all our faults, we still are the place to be.  We are the place others wish to be, and will do almost anything to get here. 

*So Happy 4th of July USA, Happy Birthday to the greatest nation on Gods green Earth!!*
May you and your families celebrate in any way you see fit, be safe and enjoy!!


----------



## Mickeynutty

What a wonderful post, jimmytammy!  I agree. May God bless this country.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Thank you, jimmytammy!


----------



## TCRAIG

Happy Fourth everybody!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Love it JT!!!!!  Happy Independence Day everyone!


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Which rooms are closest to transportation at BRV? I just became an owner and have not stayed there yet. we are going for the 2 bedroom lock off.

Edited.   Duh, I figured it out.


----------



## Lakegirl

We were way to far down on the page.  68 days for us.. getting excited!!


----------



## Corinne

I was on the DVC site playing around this AM….thinking about how to spend the 205 points we lose if I don’t have something planned  by the end of November. Copper Creek was available beginning Thanksgiving Day, for 5 days….I hesitated and <poof> it was gone!


----------



## Corinne

Me again!

OK, I scored a Club Level AKL 1BR for Thanksgiving Night! I had to waitlist for the remainder of our stay. While on the phone with Member Services, I asked if I would be able to make park reservations for my waitlist dates. He said that I would be able to (which I found surprising). I have tried to do so, and it doesn’t seem like this is an option. Does anyone have any insight on this?


----------



## TCRAIG

Corinne said:


> Me again!
> 
> OK, I scored a Club Level AKL 1BR for Thanksgiving Night! I had to waitlist for the remainder of our stay. While on the phone with Member Services, I asked if I would be able to make park reservations for my waitlist dates. He said that I would be able to (which I found surprising). I have tried to do so, and it doesn’t seem like this is an option. Does anyone have any insight on this?


Congrats on the AK Club score!  Do you have an AP?  You can get up to 3 days park reservations with an AP only..


----------



## Lakegirl

Corinne said:


> Me again!
> 
> OK, I scored a Club Level AKL 1BR for Thanksgiving Night! I had to waitlist for the remainder of our stay. While on the phone with Member Services, I asked if I would be able to make park reservations for my waitlist dates. He said that I would be able to (which I found surprising). I have tried to do so, and it doesn’t seem like this is an option. Does anyone have any insight on this?


My only suggestion would be to book a cash reservation so you can get park reservations then if WL comes through cancel.  I think you can cancel cash stays up to a week before.


----------



## Corinne

TCRAIG said:


> Congrats on the AK Club score!  Do you have an AP?  You can get up to 3 days park reservations with an AP only..


Thanks Tricia! I was only able to book 2 park days, but I do have an AP.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Corinne said:


> Me again!
> 
> OK, I scored a Club Level AKL 1BR for Thanksgiving Night! I had to waitlist for the remainder of our stay. While on the phone with Member Services, I asked if I would be able to make park reservations for my waitlist dates. He said that I would be able to (which I found surprising). I have tried to do so, and it doesn’t seem like this is an option. Does anyone have any insight on this?


I just booked an AKV CL 1 bedroom for the night before DCL Wish Maiden Voyage!  11 months from today!  DH enjoys CL, but it’s been a few years since I was able to get one for him!


----------



## Lakegirl

I have been seeing reports on other threads about how run down VWL is.  Super bummed to hear this and wish they would the refurb ASAP.


----------



## DVC Jen

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Sounds like you are near the same room we were in.  We would have been in the second room on the left.  Are you in the hallway that has the new rug at the end of it?



yes. It is one set of doors passed us


----------



## DVC Jen

Sitting at Geyser Point getting dinner and I noticed the geyser is now working.


----------



## twinklebug

Lakegirl said:


> I have been seeing reports on other threads about how run down VWL is.  Super bummed to hear this and wish they would the refurb ASAP.


Wow. Seems like just a few years back they changed over the flooring, went with the pull down murphy beds and the new storage tables. People are rough.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Lakegirl said:


> I have been seeing reports on other threads about how run down VWL is.  Super bummed to hear this and wish they would the refurb ASAP.


I agree that it could use some updating.  I just wish the refurb didn't mean removing a lot of the lodge look.


----------



## sleepydog25

Lakegirl said:


> I have been seeing reports on other threads about how run down VWL is.  Super bummed to hear this and wish they would the refurb ASAP.





twinklebug said:


> Wow. Seems like just a few years back they changed over the flooring, went with the pull down murphy beds and the new storage tables. People are rough.


While VWL rooms may be a bit run down, they're still quite lovely overall. And, yes, it hasn't been a great many years since the last refurb, but as* twink *says, people are rough. Think about it. Imagine people traipsing in your home almost daily for a few years, packing 5 people into a space the size of your den, kids romping around, suitcases tossed about, spills, tears, constant banging into furniture and walls, using your kitchen without ever cleaning it much, et. al. Truly, it doesn't take long for that space to begin to look used despite the best efforts of Mousekeeping and Engineering. Further, it's natural to see new rooms come on line in other buildings and compare how "shiny" they look in comparison to older rooms. I just hope that the refurbishment that eventually will come doesn't lose the appeal of an actual national park lodge, though I feel quite certain it will. Theming costs money, and Disney won't spend more than they absolutely have to.


----------



## TCRAIG

What time do you plan on leaving?


----------



## Disneytrippin'

For those of you that have stayed on the first floor how was it? I am thinking of choosing a floor level room preferably close to the doors headed out by transportation. When looking at touring plans room finder it shows the noise level between 3 and 4.  I like the idea of being able to head out without using elevators as my mom will be using a scooter and we will have two littles as well. At the end of the night or, if there are mid day breaks it would be nice to get back to the room quickly too. I also like the idea of a lake view upper floor too but, not sure about the small balconies for our group. Room number suggestions would be helpful too if you've got em. TIY


----------



## Granny

Disneytrippin' said:


> For those of you that have stayed on the first floor how was it? I am thinking of choosing a floor level room preferably close to the doors headed out by transportation. When looking at touring plans room finder it shows the noise level between 3 and 4.  I like the idea of being able to head out without using elevators as my mom will be using a scooter and we will have two littles as well. At the end of the night or, if there are mid day breaks it would be nice to get back to the room quickly too. I also like the idea of a lake view upper floor too but, not sure about the small balconies for our group. Room number suggestions would be helpful too if you've got em. TIY



I have never stayed in a first floor villa, but I do have some thoughts.  If you are on the "bus side" of VWL, especially if you are near the elevators, you will hear the foot traffic on the walkway between VWL and the main resort lobby.  You will especially hear the wheeled luggage being rolled along as people show up for their first/last day dragging the luggage over the uneven boards of the walk way.  I would think that would be the noisiest area for a first floor room.  The "lake side" villas would be quieter, but during the day you would have the pool noise.

Personally, I wouldn't worry about making an upper floor request.  It will be quieter (on either side) and the resort is so small that even if you are farthest away from the elevators you really aren't that far away.   Look at the map on page one of this thread and you'll see that you are never more than 15-20 villas away from the elevators.    That is a remarkably short distance compared to most DVC resorts. 

As for the size of the balcony, I'd say it is pretty close to the same size as the first floor patio areas outside the doors.  So I wouldn't make that much of a consideration. 

I hope you have a great trip!


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Granny said:


> I have never stayed in a first floor villa, but I do have some thoughts.  If you are on the "bus side" of VWL, especially if you are near the elevators, you will hear the foot traffic on the walkway between VWL and the main resort lobby.  You will especially hear the wheeled luggage being rolled along as people show up for their first/last day dragging the luggage over the uneven boards of the walk way.  I would think that would be the noisiest area for a first floor room.  The "lake side" villas would be quieter, but during the day you would have the pool noise.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't worry about making an upper floor request.  It will be quieter (on either side) and the resort is so small that even if you are farthest away from the elevators you really aren't that far away.   Look at the map on page one of this thread and you'll see that you are never more than 15-20 villas away from the elevators.    That is a remarkably short distance compared to most DVC resorts.
> 
> As for the size of the balcony, I'd say it is pretty close to the same size as the first floor patio areas outside the doors.  So I wouldn't make that much of a consideration.
> 
> I hope you have a great trip!


Thank you so much. This was very helpful.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Disneytrippin' said:


> For those of you that have stayed on the first floor how was it? I am thinking of choosing a floor level room preferably close to the doors headed out by transportation. When looking at touring plans room finder it shows the noise level between 3 and 4.  I like the idea of being able to head out without using elevators as my mom will be using a scooter and we will have two littles as well. At the end of the night or, if there are mid day breaks it would be nice to get back to the room quickly too. I also like the idea of a lake view upper floor too but, not sure about the small balconies for our group. Room number suggestions would be helpful too if you've got em. TIY


On our last trip we stayed on the first floor.  Our room was 2 doors from the lobby and the back door to the quiet pool.  It was very quiet.  We didn't hear anything coming from the hall.  Also even though there was a walking path behind us it wasn't used as much as the other path so there wasn't a lot of noise.


----------



## jimmytammy

Disneytrippin
We have only stayed 1st floor once, much to our disliking.  But we are the folks you see out on the balcony in the AM, reading, or working on our computers with a cup o Joe close by.  So our one and only experience was in a room facing the wooden walkway Granny mentioned.  In 10 mins, our first morning there, we realized quickly we couldn't sit out there.  Folks heading to breakfast, parks, etc. caught our attn. and we caught theirs.  So being constantly stared at in our PJs wasn't fun.  Now our DD and her family got a 1st floor, same trip, pool side and loved it!  They heard very little noise, not near as much foot traffic as our side.  They could quickly step out the back and be on their merry way.  I like being about as high up as I can get too, less noise from above.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> Disneytrippin
> We have only stayed 1st floor once, much to our disliking.  But we are the folks you see out on the balcony in the AM, reading, or working on our computers with a cup o Joe close by.  So our one and only experience was in a room facing the wooden walkway Granny mentioned.  In 10 mins, our first morning there, we realized quickly we couldn't sit out there.  Folks heading to breakfast, parks, etc. caught our attn. and we caught theirs.  So being constantly stared at in our PJs wasn't fun.  Now our DD and her family got a 1st floor, same trip, pool side and loved it!  They heard very little noise, not near as much foot traffic as our side.  They could quickly step out the back and be on their merry way.  I like being about as high up as I can get too, less noise from above.


Yeah I think being on the other side makes all the difference in the world.  We weren't much for actually sitting on the patio but we kept the door open sometimes.  The only downside was you get a lot of direct morning sun.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

jimmytammy said:


> Disneytrippin
> We have only stayed 1st floor once, much to our disliking.  But we are the folks you see out on the balcony in the AM, reading, or working on our computers with a cup o Joe close by.  So our one and only experience was in a room facing the wooden walkway Granny mentioned.  In 10 mins, our first morning there, we realized quickly we couldn't sit out there.  Folks heading to breakfast, parks, etc. caught our attn. and we caught theirs.  So being constantly stared at in our PJs wasn't fun.  Now our DD and her family got a 1st floor, same trip, pool side and loved it!  They heard very little noise, not near as much foot traffic as our side.  They could quickly step out the back and be on their merry way.  I like being about as high up as I can get too, less noise from above.


We are serious coffee drinkers too. Like granny said the building isn't that big. This makes me a little more apt to pick a higher floor. I'm relieved because my #1 reason to pick a room is the view. Every morning I get up first and take in the view and atmosphere while drinking my coffee. My parents and son in law will want to do the same.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Yeah I think being on the other side makes all the difference in the world.  We weren't much for actually sitting on the patio but we kept the door open sometimes.  The only downside was you get a lot of direct morning sun.


By other side do you mean pool view?


----------



## Lakegirl

Disneytrippin' said:


> We are serious coffee drinkers too. Like granny said the building isn't that big. This makes me a little more apt to pick a higher floor. I'm relieved because my #1 reason to pick a room is the view. Every morning I get up first and take in the view and atmosphere while drinking my coffee. My parents and son in law will want to do the same.


I am the same way.  i love to get up before everyone else and take it all while enjoying* my coffee.


----------



## Corinne

Lakegirl said:


> I am the same way.  i love to get up before everyone else and take it all while enjoying* my coffee.


DITTTTTTTOOOOOOO!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Corinne said:


> DITTTTTTTOOOOOOO!


Me too!


----------



## TCRAIG

Does drinking my Diet Pepsi early in the morning count?


----------



## bobbiwoz

TCRAIG said:


> Does drinking my Diet Pepsi early in the morning count?


Sure!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Disneytrippin' said:


> By other side do you mean pool view?


Yes we faced the quiet pool.  Back on page 968 I have a couple of pictures posted of our view from our patio.


----------



## Lakegirl

TCRAIG said:


> Does drinking my Diet Pepsi early in the morning count?


Yep!,


----------



## jimmytammy

Question:
I know some one here has at some point dealt with this
I need to book two 2 bedrooms, same resort, same time
How do I do this on the website since member services is so swamped these days?


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> Question:
> I know some one here has at some point dealt with this
> I need to book two 2 bedrooms, same resort, same time
> How do I do this on the website since member services is so swamped these days?


You can book both rooms on the website, it will put your name down as in both rooms, but member services can adjust that with a later call.

I honestly don't know why they have that restriction at all. They _claim _it has to do with the system not being able to recognize both stays, which is false. The system doesn't have to connect the reservations, it just cannot link both to the same MDE profile, a flaw they need to fix for DVC as these are not "hotel rooms".

I have this exact issue going on right now. 2 rooms, one for 12 nights, one for only 2 but right in the middle of my long stay as we overlap and I then hand off my room to my kids who aren't sure of their arrival dates as jobs and airfare prices dictate when they can arrive. If that room is empty the first night Disney will cancel the reservation, so I want my name on the room to keep it should they be delayed. If the points are lost, they'd be expiring soon anyway and that second room is a club level, I'll be more than happy enough to have a latte on the room.

Member services left a message for me last week asking me to call back about "one of my reservations". I know they want to monkey with the names and break the stays up, claiming my name cannot be on both.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Yes we faced the quiet pool.  Back on page 968 I have a couple of pictures posted of our view from our patio.


Wow. Thanks! I will check those out.


----------



## jimmytammy

twinklebug said:


> You can book both rooms on the website, it will put your name down as in both rooms, but member services can adjust that with a later call.
> 
> I honestly don't know why they have that restriction at all. They _claim _it has to do with the system not being able to recognize both stays, which is false. The system doesn't have to connect the reservations, it just cannot link both to the same MDE profile, a flaw they need to fix for DVC as these are not "hotel rooms".
> 
> I have this exact issue going on right now. 2 rooms, one for 12 nights, one for only 2 but right in the middle of my long stay as we overlap and I then hand off my room to my kids who aren't sure of their arrival dates as jobs and airfare prices dictate when they can arrive. If that room is empty the first night Disney will cancel the reservation, so I want my name on the room to keep it should they be delayed. If the points are lost, they'd be expiring soon anyway and that second room is a club level, I'll be more than happy enough to have a latte on the room.
> 
> Member services left a message for me last week asking me to call back about "one of my reservations". I know they want to monkey with the names and break the stays up, claiming my name cannot be on both.


Thanks Cindy!!  I knew someone here would know the deal, and how to deal with it. 
We are hoping for 2 2 bedrooms in Feb at BLT, one for us and one for our DD and her family.  I really dread having to get on the phone and waiting to get through so I was really hoping I could do what I needed online.
Again, many , many thanks, Cindy!!


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks Cindy!!  I knew someone here would know the deal, and how to deal with it.
> We are hoping for 2 2 bedrooms in Feb at BLT, one for us and one for our DD and her family.  I really dread having to get on the phone and waiting to get through so I was really hoping I could do what I needed online.
> Again, many , many thanks, Cindy!!


For the initial reservations you should be fine. Make sure you link only your room to the MDE under your name. Eventually they'll call and ask to remove your name from the second room, unless they fixed the software.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

What happens if your home resort is under refurbishment and you want to book your stay? Are you given other options? Just hearing that there isn't availability already next year at BRV and people think that is when refurb starts.


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks Cindy!!  I knew someone here would know the deal, and how to deal with it.
> We are hoping for 2 2 bedrooms in Feb at BLT, one for us and one for our DD and her family.  I really dread having to get on the phone and waiting to get through so I was really hoping I could do what I needed online.
> Again, many , many thanks, Cindy!!


Hey Jimmy, I wanted to let you know I only waited about 5 minutes the other day for Member Services. Not sure if that was a fluke!


----------



## sleepydog25

Disney (though not VWL) related picture...

Looking back toward Tide Me Over, Mercantile, and Big Dipper Pool area from the pier. 


Have a great rest of your week, Groupies!


----------



## Corinne

Happy Friday Groupies! We’re going to have our grand dog this weekend, so it should be fun. Things have been really crazy with work, and this implementation  I’m beginning to think I should have held on to our September BCV reservation, and now the Thanksgiving plan may not work. I do not like having so many things up in the air. I think early retirement may be the way to go!


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> I think early retirement may be the way to go!


Corinne
I like this idea!!


----------



## TCRAIG

I’m counting down til I retire end of Oct - I want my time back - I’m oncall every other week and I use 1 of my free weekends to go see my Grands - that give me 1 weekend a month to myself -


----------



## DVC Jen

Disneytrippin' said:


> For those of you that have stayed on the first floor how was it? I am thinking of choosing a floor level room preferably close to the doors headed out by transportation. When looking at touring plans room finder it shows the noise level between 3 and 4.  I like the idea of being able to head out without using elevators as my mom will be using a scooter and we will have two littles as well. At the end of the night or, if there are mid day breaks it would be nice to get back to the room quickly too. I also like the idea of a lake view upper floor too but, not sure about the small balconies for our group. Room number suggestions would be helpful too if you've got em. TIY



Were on a ground  level floor from June 30th-July10th and while I thought I would hate it, I actually didn't mind it as much as I thought I would. We were down the hall by the doors that lead out to the pool.  We did not face the lake - but were on the other side.  It was VERY quiet and easy to get in and out.    We didn't use the patio area like we always use a balcony so that was a bit  of a bummer.  Aside from that - it was a nice room in a very quiet and easy to access location.


----------



## DVC Jen

We just got home yesterday after a 1 night stay at CBR, 11 nights at BRV and 4 nights at Vero.  

We had a good time.  It wasn't quite as hot this July trip as it was our last July trip so that was VERY welcome.  The lodge is starting to come back to life. Not quite as crowded as other years, but not quiet either. Housekeeping made us a bit crazy with their daily "trash" pick up.  Even after we called and scheduled a time to have it done when we would most likely be out of the room they would knock or call to "see if we needed anything".  When I told them no they didn't believe me and kept offering things.  It was nice at first but then became annoying.  The mattress we had on the king bed has clearly seen better days and we had to get it replaced.  The same for the mattress on the pull out.   Renovations are needed.  That became even more apparent when we checked into Vero.  It was our first time back there in 6 years and the renovations there are so pretty and comfortable. That huge soaking tub!!!  

We had an amazing time at Vero.  That down time was exactly what we needed.  To be honest - I enjoyed our Vero time more than our WDW time. Now it could be because we haven't been to Vero since 2014 and I do so love the beach.  

We did enjoy our WDW time. Don't get me wrong - but Vero shone on this trip and I can't wait to go back.  Another thing - being at WDW with both of our adult daughters - well - I love them.  I love them dearly and we enjoyed having all of us together for an extended period of time - but Ian and I are looking forward to a trip back - just the two of us.


----------



## Granny

DVC Jen said:


> We just got home yesterday after a 1 night stay at CBR, 11 nights at BRV and 4 nights at Vero.
> 
> We had a good time.  It wasn't quite as hot this July trip as it was our last July trip so that was VERY welcome.  The lodge is starting to come back to life. Not quite as crowded as other years, but not quiet either. Housekeeping made us a bit crazy with their daily "trash" pick up.  Even after we called and scheduled a time to have it done when we would most likely be out of the room they would knock or call to "see if we needed anything".  When I told them no they didn't believe me and kept offering things.  It was nice at first but then became annoying.  The mattress we had on the king bed has clearly seen better days and we had to get it replaced.  The same for the mattress on the pull out.   Renovations are needed.  That became even more apparent when we checked into Vero.  It was our first time back there in 6 years and the renovations there are so pretty and comfortable. That huge soaking tub!!!
> 
> We had an amazing time at Vero.  That down time was exactly what we needed.  To be honest - I enjoyed our Vero time more than our WDW time. Now it could be because we haven't been to Vero since 2014 and I do so love the beach.
> 
> We did enjoy our WDW time. Don't get me wrong - but Vero shone on this trip and I can't wait to go back.  Another thing - being at WDW with both of our adult daughters - well - I love them.  I love them dearly and we enjoyed having all of us together for an extended period of time - but Ian and I are looking forward to a trip back - just the two of us.



*Jen*...you did a great job in keeping us updated on your trip.  And despite the rain it sounds like you had a great time.  I was really glad to hear that your trip ended with such a nice stay at Vero.  Thanks for keeping us in mind on your trip!


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> Corinne
> I like this idea!!


Haha poor Jimmy you’ve heard me in person whining about my job!


----------



## Corinne

TCRAIG said:


> I’m counting down til I retire end of Oct - I want my time back - I’m oncall every other week and I use 1 of my free weekends to go see my Grands - that give me 1 weekend a month to myself -


Oh Tricia good for you! Happy for you!


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> Haha poor Jimmy you’ve heard me in person whining about my job!


No problem, its all good.  I think we all do that from time to time, me participating too and giving my fair share. 

 I never really considered until more recently how much I look forward to retiring.  I would at least like to slow down.  From a money standpoint, I feel T and I will be fine when the time finally comes, but I fear for me, it may be a big shock to not have somewhere to go, something to do.  So my hope is to let Casey and my SIL take over the business end of things and allow me to stay on as a supervisor/overseer with hopes too be able to continue physically, in some way, helping out.
We shall see!


----------



## Murron

Love this group...I lurk mainly.    You are just such a friendly group!  We've been DVC from the very beginning OKW and yes, we are somewhat old people.)    We have reservations for next week at Boulder Ridge.   My concern is that my husband is totally disenchanted with DVC (and I promise not to go to much into that).  I had to use up "use it or lose it" points leftover from our Covid year, and Boulder Ridge was all I could get for July.   I have Boardwalk (his favorite) for Sept and SSR for November.  Last year we rented everything that was about to expire.   AP's taken away.   We could not get ours renewed.   No Fast Pass + No Tables in Wonderland.   Ugh.  Anyway, I just want him to regain some level of "magic" and now I hear Boulder Ridge is a mess.   Last time we were there was about 4 years ago and even then it was pretty much a mess.   Our room was above the garbage bins and the front door lock was continually broken.  This was a reason we (sigh) sold off that contract.   I know there is nothing this group can do except to please pray to the Disney gods that we get a decent room or give me some of your recent good experiences.


----------



## TCRAIG

Dear Murron- hope this helps - we’re at WLV(BRV) right now after staying at BWV for 4 days….can’t say enough about our WLV stay - rooms immaculate, seller service, breeze devine, pools are great - can’t wait to return in Dec!  BWV on the other hand - long lines for food and our room had multiple broken towel racks and the shower puddled, etc…


----------



## Granny

Murron said:


> Love this group...I lurk mainly.    You are just such a friendly group!  We've been DVC from the very beginning OKW and yes, we are somewhat old people.)    We have reservations for next week at Boulder Ridge.   My concern is that my husband is totally disenchanted with DVC (and I promise not to go to much into that).  I had to use up "use it or lose it" points leftover from our Covid year, and Boulder Ridge was all I could get for July.   I have Boardwalk (his favorite) for Sept and SSR for November.  Last year we rented everything that was about to expire.   AP's taken away.   We could not get ours renewed.   No Fast Pass + No Tables in Wonderland.   Ugh.  Anyway, I just want him to regain some level of "magic" and now I hear Boulder Ridge is a mess.   Last time we were there was about 4 years ago and even then it was pretty much a mess.   Our room was above the garbage bins and the front door lock was continually broken.  This was a reason we (sigh) sold off that contract.   I know there is nothing this group can do except to please pray to the Disney gods that we get a decent room or give me some of your recent good experiences.



*Murron*...glad to see you stopping by for a visit to this thread!  You are always welcome here.

VWL (BRV if you like) has never been a mess when we stayed there.  For us, we have never gotten a villa that had anything worse than the usual DVC wear and tear.  But maybe we've been lucky.  Our last trip was in October 2019 so we won't see it again until this coming October.  What I do know is that the common areas (lobby, pool areas, etc) are looking good as far as I can tell.  Lots of little nooks and places to sit for a while in the air conditioning.

Mostly I just wanted to wish you a really good trip full of wonderful experiences.  I can understand how your husband can get disenchanted with DVC or Disney in general.   But my wife and I still plan on enjoying the property and the parks, focusing on the positives as much as possible.  Believe me, I'm not excited about them gutting Magical Express or doing away with FastPass, among other things.  But then they recently announced that DVC members staying on points will have access to expanded park hours.  So that's one in the plus column for DVC members.

Best wishes for a wonderful trip.  You may want to put in a room view request for a "lake side" villa (odd numbered villa).   That would get you a room overlooking the cabins or the pool area with a look at Bay Lake through the trees.   One warning...lock-off studio villa 4533 is the only villa with no balcony.    Good luck!


----------



## Lakegirl

Corinne said:


> Happy Friday Groupies! We’re going to have our grand dog this weekend, so it should be fun. Things have been really crazy with work, and this implementation  I’m beginning to think I should have held on to our September BCV reservation, and now the Thanksgiving plan may not work. I do not like having so many things up in the air. I think early retirement may be the way to go!


Go for it!!!! Life is too short!


----------



## Lakegirl

Murron said:


> Love this group...I lurk mainly.    You are just such a friendly group!  We've been DVC from the very beginning OKW and yes, we are somewhat old people.)    We have reservations for next week at Boulder Ridge.   My concern is that my husband is totally disenchanted with DVC (and I promise not to go to much into that).  I had to use up "use it or lose it" points leftover from our Covid year, and Boulder Ridge was all I could get for July.   I have Boardwalk (his favorite) for Sept and SSR for November.  Last year we rented everything that was about to expire.   AP's taken away.   We could not get ours renewed.   No Fast Pass + No Tables in Wonderland.   Ugh.  Anyway, I just want him to regain some level of "magic" and now I hear Boulder Ridge is a mess.   Last time we were there was about 4 years ago and even then it was pretty much a mess.   Our room was above the garbage bins and the front door lock was continually broken.  This was a reason we (sigh) sold off that contract.   I know there is nothing this group can do except to please pray to the Disney gods that we get a decent room or give me some of your recent good experiences.


Wishing you are pixie dusted and have a magical trip.  Please check in with us and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Lakegirl

58 days till our stay VWL! Was very happy I got the dining I wanted.  The only one I was really heart set on was Toppolinos!!  Very excited for that.  We-card trying all new ones this time,  Tiffins and Skipper Canteen as well.


----------



## sleepydog25

Murron said:


> Love this group...I lurk mainly.    You are just such a friendly group!  We've been DVC from the very beginning OKW and yes, we are somewhat old people.)    We have reservations for next week at Boulder Ridge.   My concern is that my husband is totally disenchanted with DVC (and I promise not to go to much into that).  I had to use up "use it or lose it" points leftover from our Covid year, and Boulder Ridge was all I could get for July.   I have Boardwalk (his favorite) for Sept and SSR for November.  Last year we rented everything that was about to expire.   AP's taken away.   We could not get ours renewed.   No Fast Pass + No Tables in Wonderland.   Ugh.  Anyway, I just want him to regain some level of "magic" and now I hear Boulder Ridge is a mess.   Last time we were there was about 4 years ago and even then it was pretty much a mess.   Our room was above the garbage bins and the front door lock was continually broken.  This was a reason we (sigh) sold off that contract.   I know there is nothing this group can do except to please pray to the Disney gods that we get a decent room or give me some of your recent good experiences.


, *Murron*! No need to lurk anymore. As you've no doubt read here before, all you need to be a Groupie is a love of the Lodge. We are happy to have you join in, and I'm sure everyone here joins me in wishing you tons of pixie dust. To echo *Granny*, during my past decade and half-plus years of staying at VWL, we've only had issues with a room a couple of times. Wear and tear happens--imagine your own house having visitors every day of the year for five straight years. That is not to excuse DVC and their missteps (Boulder Ridge, really? No nature or wilderness trail at the, ahem, Wilderness Lodge? Inexcusable), but generally they do a good job. I, too, would go for a high floor, lake view, or high view close to elevators. Best wishes in your quest! And we look forward to hearing how the trip went.


----------



## sleepydog25

Lakegirl said:


> 58 days till our stay VWL! Was very happy I got the dining I wanted.  The only one I was really heart set on was Toppolinos!!  Very excited for that.  We-card trying all new ones this time,  Tiffins and Skipper Canteen as well.


Did Skipper Canteen in April, and like the first two times we went there, it was fine. Very nicely themed, solid service, decent food. Tiffin's, on the other hand, is one of our favorite places. Great food, good service, lovely ambiance. I had the whole-fried fish (yep, it was looking at me) with Forbidden rice (I believe), and it was one of the best meals I've ever had at Disney. Enjoy!


----------



## badeacon

sleepydog25 said:


> Did Skipper Canteen in April, and like the first two times we went there, it was fine. Very nicely themed, solid service, decent food. Tiffin's, on the other hand, is one of our favorite places. Great food, good service, lovely ambiance. I had the whole-fried fish (yep, it was looking at me) with Forbidden rice (I believe), and it was one of the best meals I've ever had at Disney. Enjoy!


My wife seconds the whole fish at Tiffins as one of best meals at Disney.


----------



## jimmytammy

Murron said:


> Love this group...I lurk mainly.    You are just such a friendly group!  We've been DVC from the very beginning OKW and yes, we are somewhat old people.)    We have reservations for next week at Boulder Ridge.   My concern is that my husband is totally disenchanted with DVC (and I promise not to go to much into that).  I had to use up "use it or lose it" points leftover from our Covid year, and Boulder Ridge was all I could get for July.   I have Boardwalk (his favorite) for Sept and SSR for November.  Last year we rented everything that was about to expire.   AP's taken away.   We could not get ours renewed.   No Fast Pass + No Tables in Wonderland.   Ugh.  Anyway, I just want him to regain some level of "magic" and now I hear Boulder Ridge is a mess.   Last time we were there was about 4 years ago and even then it was pretty much a mess.   Our room was above the garbage bins and the front door lock was continually broken.  This was a reason we (sigh) sold off that contract.   I know there is nothing this group can do except to please pray to the Disney gods that we get a decent room or give me some of your recent good experiences.


1st off, Welcome to the Groupies!!!
Dont be a stranger from now on, please join in the conversation!  We love having new folks to join.  
2nd, sending Moose Dust your way for a great trip and your DH to have a revival of sorts with DVC and WDW


----------



## momtwoboys

excited that our BRV contract finally is showing with points on the dash, but sad that there is zero availability for our dates. We missed the 11 month window during the resale process. Now we wait till aug 31 at 7 months to grab something. ughhhhh. We did own OKW and always at least secured home resort at 11 months but we sold and bought in about a 3 week overlap. Hoping to be back at WL March 31-April7th flights booked, but who knows!


----------



## sleepydog25

momtwoboys said:


> excited that our BRV contract finally is showing with points on the dash, but sad that there is zero availability for our dates. We missed the 11 month window during the resale process. Now we wait till aug 31 at 7 months to grab something. ughhhhh. We did own OKW and always at least secured home resort at 11 months but we sold and bought in about a 3 week overlap. Hoping to be back at WL March 31-April7th flights booked, but who knows!


I guess "congratulations" and "aww, shucks" are both appropriate!


----------



## momtwoboys

sleepydog25 said:


> I guess "congratulations" and "aww, shucks" are both appropriate!


I keep checking avaibility and BRV is totally not a choice for the whole
month ! I see BWV, BLT, AKV, POLY and many more.Maybe the refurb is coming next srping?


----------



## sleepydog25

momtwoboys said:


> I keep checking avaibility and BRV is totally not a choice for the whole
> month ! I see BWV, BLT, AKV, POLY and many more.Maybe the refurb is coming next srping?


Possibly. I know at HHI the refurb was set for 2019, then was delayed unto '20. Then, of course, covid pushed those plans back, and now we're set for 2022.


----------



## Corinne

Another gloomy rainy day here in MA. We have been in a yucky weather pattern for far too long. Hoping we are able to get that WDW trip this Fall pixie dust pleaaaassseeee

Happy Sunday Groupies, hope you all have a nice day


----------



## Lakegirl

Corinne said:


> Another gloomy rainy day here in MA. We have been in a yucky weather pattern for far too long. Hoping we are able to get that WDW trip this Fall pixie dust pleaaaassseeee
> 
> Happy Sunday Groupies, hope you all have a nice day


Corinne it really is terrible weather here in MA.  We are going to Lake Winnipesaukee starting the 25th and I am praying the weather pattern changes to dry and hot!!  We work too hard to not have our vacation week with good weather.  Although I am a big believer in any day at the lake is better than a day at work so we will make the best of it.

Thanks for the reviews of Skippers and Tiffins.  We also got Citros and Chef De France.  Have not been to either before.  We are big Narcooses  fans so hoping we like Citros.  Happy Sunday everyone!,


----------



## momtwoboys

Corinne said:


> Another gloomy rainy day here in MA. We have been in a yucky weather pattern for far too long. Hoping we are able to get that WDW trip this Fall pixie dust pleaaaassseeee
> 
> Happy Sunday Groupies, hope you all have a nice day


Agree this weather has been absolutely ridiculous here in MA! I cant take it, we lost our sweet dog almost 2 weeks ago and its been hard but this weather is making it worse. We are supposed to go to WDW Nov 1-5th and I am just not feeling it at all. Also booked air for our annual spring trip and waiting to book DVC studio for that. My heart isnt in it at all.


----------



## Corinne

Lakegirl said:


> Corinne it really is terrible weather here in MA.  We are going to Lake Winnipesaukee starting the 25th and I am praying the weather pattern changes to dry and hot!!  We work too hard to not have our vacation week with good weather.  Although I am a big believer in any day at the lake is better than a day at work so we will make the best of it.


I’ll send some   Your way! Hopefully we’ll be out of this weather  pattern in time for your week at the lake!


----------



## Corinne

momtwoboys said:


> Agree this weather has been absolutely ridiculous here in MA! I cant take it, we lost our sweet dog almost 2 weeks ago and its been hard but this weather is making it worse. We are supposed to go to WDW Nov 1-5th and I am just not feeling it at all. Also booked air for our annual spring trip and waiting to book DVC studio for that. My heart isnt in it at all.



I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## momtwoboys

Corinne said:


> I am so sorry for your loss


just miss her, we were lucky to love her for almost 14 years. When ready we do want another Toy Fox Terrier, such a smart loving breed.  Been a rough time here, oldest son has had 4 surgeries since aug 2020 and he is healing from the last one june 8th. I need pixie dust to get out of this funk and hoping by Nov I can enjoy the trip for my 50th! Let's get this MA weather better for us all! Come on summer!!!!!!!


----------



## Lakegirl

momtwoboys said:


> Agree this weather has been absolutely ridiculous here in MA! I cant take it, we lost our sweet dog almost 2 weeks ago and its been hard but this weather is making it worse. We are supposed to go to WDW Nov 1-5th and I am just not feeling it at all. Also booked air for our annual spring trip and waiting to book DVC studio for that. My heart isnt in it at all.


Oh No I am so sorry to hear about your dog.  They are like our children.  My heart breaks for you.  They are with us for such a short time but really became so much a part of every day.  You were blessed to have the time you did as was he/she to have you.  Thinking of you and hoping it gets somewhat easier with time.


----------



## Lakegirl

momtwoboys said:


> just miss her, we were lucky to love her for almost 14 years. When ready we do want another Toy Fox Terrier, such a smart loving breed.  Been a rough time here, oldest son has had 4 surgeries since aug 2020 and he is healing from the last one june 8th. I need pixie dust to get out of this funk and hoping by Nov I can enjoy the trip for my 50th! Let's get this MA weather better for us all! Come on summer!!!!!!!


I just read this post after I replied to your other. So sorry to hear about your son as well.  My son has had some really bad health issues as well and we are trying to figure out what is wrong.  I went to the ER with him last week and 3 doctors appointment.  He’s been sick since March, prayers your son feels better and this was the last of his health issues.   I have a feeling your November trip will be magical.  I was there for my Birthday last September and it was my 47th so I’m right behind you.  
Hope everyone has a magical week.


----------



## momtwoboys

Lakegirl said:


> I just read this post after I replied to your other. So sorry to hear about your son as well.  My son has had some really bad health issues as well and we are trying to figure out what is wrong.  I went to the ER with him last week and 3 doctors appointment.  He’s been sick since March, prayers your son feels better and this was the last of his health issues.   I have a feeling your November trip will be magical.  I was there for my Birthday last September and it was my 47th so I’m right behind you.
> Hope everyone has a magical week.


Hope your son is getting help from the rigjt dr's. Its alot to deal with on top of the last year and half of pandemic stuff .


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

momtwoboys said:


> just miss her, we were lucky to love her for almost 14 years. When ready we do want another Toy Fox Terrier, such a smart loving breed.  Been a rough time here, oldest son has had 4 surgeries since aug 2020 and he is healing from the last one june 8th. I need pixie dust to get out of this funk and hoping by Nov I can enjoy the trip for my 50th! Let's get this MA weather better for us all! Come on summer!!!!!!!


Moose dust and pixie dust coming your way from me.   Sorry things have been so hard and I'm so sorry for your loss.  I hope your son recovers well.  You are now a part of the best group of people are the disboards.  You will get a lot of support here.


----------



## momtwoboys

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Moose dust and pixie dust coming your way from me.   Sorry things have been so hard and I'm so sorry for your loss.  I hope your son recovers well.  You are now a part of the best group of people are the disboards.  You will get a lot of support here.


thank you appreciate it very much!


----------



## Murron

Well this didn't go over well with us....at Boulder Ridge now.    Yes I know the villas will be refurbished.    Yes I know the villa is somewhat clean.  CMs are great.   But this fix to a chair that should have been tossed is unacceptable.


----------



## momtwoboys

Murron said:


> Well this didn't go over well with us....at Boulder Ridge now.    Yes I know the villas will be refurbished.    Yes I know the villa is somewhat clean.  CMs are great.   But this fix to a chair that should have been tossed is unacceptable. View attachment 590821


agree, as much as we LOVE BRV and bought DVC there I do not want to use our hard earned points to stay in rooms in such disrepair. that is totally unacceptable, and all pics and videos we see of the rooms seem to be the same. Shame on DVC.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Murron said:


> Well this didn't go over well with us....at Boulder Ridge now.    Yes I know the villas will be refurbished.    Yes I know the villa is somewhat clean.  CMs are great.   But this fix to a chair that should have been tossed is unacceptable. View attachment 590821


Wow.  When we were there the beginning of May we saw wear and tear but nothing that bad.  Yikes.


----------



## CopperCreek28

I’m not sure if this has already been mentioned but I noticed this different carpet and color scheme and the end of a first floor hallway. Is this a sneak peak of the hard refurb?


----------



## prouddaddycdn

This is why I switched my upcoming trip reservation over to Riviera, even though I absolutely love Wilderness Lodge.   I was originally excited to secure a 2 bd for 4 nights at BRV but after reading numerous comments and watching videos showcasing the disrepair of the rooms, I just couldn't justify the points.   There was nothing available at CC so switched to Riviera that had the last minute availability.   Hope to get back to BRV once the refurb is completed.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

CopperCreek28 said:


> I’m not sure if this has already been mentioned but I noticed this different carpet and color scheme and the end of a first floor hallway. Is this a sneak peak of the hard refurb? View attachment 590854


Yes if you go back a few pages (968) we had a good discussion on this.  It is believed that in the future that is how the rest of the VWL will look.


----------



## gretabull

Hi guys! I am considering buying DVC resale at Boulder Ridge. I have never been there before but it seems like the perfect location for me. I usually solo at WDW so I go at my own pace and I really want somewhere where I can relax on the hotel property, plus MK is my favorite park. I will be staying at Copper Creek in a few weeks to see how I like that area.  Any advice for a VWL soon to be (hopefully) newbie?


----------



## Lakegirl

I really really love The Lodge.  Spend some time to just relax and take it all in.  Pools are amazing, outside restaurant is great.  Sit back and relax in front of one of the beautiful fireplaces.


----------



## Suzabella

Explore the resort.  There are some great little hidden gems on the 2nd/3rd floors of the main lodge and over in the rooms off the main area of the DVC lodge.  The pools are wonderful but take some time to sit in the rocking chairs outside near the bubbling spring in the lodge.  Very peaceful there.  Make sure you have a bison burger at Geyser Point Bar & Grill.  And now I'm homesick....and hungry.  ;-)  Enjoy your trip!!


----------



## KaystotheKingdom

Hey All!  Got a family trip in November coming up at VBR and had to do 2 studios instead of a 2BR because of borrowing restrictions and availability. I have 2 questions:  are the studios centrally located to one another or fairly spread out in the DVC building? I’m wondering if it’s necessary to request the studios to be close or if it will just kid of work out that way based upon where they are.  Additionally, any room requests you would make for a studio stay?

thanks!
The grandparents will be in one room, my family with toddlers in the other.  The two rooms is probably a blessing in disguise for them lol


----------



## wnielsen1

KaystotheKingdom said:


> Hey All!  Got a family trip in November coming up at VBR and had to do 2 studios instead of a 2BR because of borrowing restrictions and availability. I have 2 questions:  are the studios centrally located to one another or fairly spread out in the DVC building? I’m wondering if it’s necessary to request the studios to be close or if it will just kid of work out that way based upon where they are.  Additionally, any room requests you would make for a studio stay?
> 
> thanks!
> The grandparents will be in one room, my family with toddlers in the other.  The two rooms is probably a blessing in disguise for them lol


They are a little spread out, but it is possible to get rooms near each other (but not connecting).  Scroll down on the very first post in this thread and you can see the floor layouts.  Definitely request the studios to be close to one another (do this on each reservation).  The BR building is not that large when compared to other DVC resorts so I think the key would be to be on the same floor first, then as close as possible after that.


----------



## DVC Jen

momtwoboys said:


> Agree this weather has been absolutely ridiculous here in MA! I cant take it, we lost our sweet dog almost 2 weeks ago and its been hard but this weather is making it worse. We are supposed to go to WDW Nov 1-5th and I am just not feeling it at all. Also booked air for our annual spring trip and waiting to book DVC studio for that. My heart isnt in it at all.



I am so very sorry about your sweet dog.  We lost one of ours in Feb and I there are times the grief still sneaks up on me.  Sending lots of love and hugs your way.  It is so very hard.


----------



## DVC Jen

Murron said:


> Well this didn't go over well with us....at Boulder Ridge now.    Yes I know the villas will be refurbished.    Yes I know the villa is somewhat clean.  CMs are great.   But this fix to a chair that should have been tossed is unacceptable. View attachment 590821



Completely unacceptable.  We had a mattress (king size in the one bedroom) that was so soft we felt like we were literally sinking down to the box springs.  After 4 nights on it I was in so much pain every morning I could not keep on so we called.  They were great and replaced it for us.  But the woman who came who was in charge apologized and said she didn't know if they had a brand new mattress because of all of the shipping issues that have been happening with Covid - they haven't been able to get replacements of the items they needed replacements for. But, she promised they would do something for us.  Luckily as I said, they did locate a brand new mattress and brought in and remade the bed for us.  

It didn't really surprise me to find out Disney is having a hard time getting replacement furniture as I think pretty much every one is right now.  It has been on the news several times that the cost of big ticket items like furniture has risen drastically because of shipping and manufacturing delays.

I hope this doesn't ruin the resort for you.  It is not normally like this.  I also really hope you have been able to have a wonderful vacation despite any issues you have had with the room.


----------



## DVC Jen

KaystotheKingdom said:


> Hey All!  Got a family trip in November coming up at VBR and had to do 2 studios instead of a 2BR because of borrowing restrictions and availability. I have 2 questions:  are the studios centrally located to one another or fairly spread out in the DVC building? I’m wondering if it’s necessary to request the studios to be close or if it will just kid of work out that way based upon where they are.  Additionally, any room requests you would make for a studio stay?
> 
> thanks!
> The grandparents will be in one room, my family with toddlers in the other.  The two rooms is probably a blessing in disguise for them lol


Are they studios or Inn rooms?  There are 4 buildings not counting the cottages.  The Inn rooms are all located in - well the Inn and could be spread out. But the building isn't huge so it wouldn't take more than a few minutes to get to a room on the opposite side of the building.  The other buildings which have the actual studio - 12, 14 and 15 are not large and would take even less time to get to a studio in the same building.  You really should request that you are at least in the same building if possible with your family.  DVR is an amazing place with wonderful CMs.  They will do their best for you. We just got back from 4 nights there and I really wish it had been longer.  We were in a one bedroom in building 12 and were lucky enough to get a wonderful ocean view.  I honestly can't say enough good things about the resort. It was our first time back since 2014 and our first time seeing the renovations. They did such a good job - everything was beautiful.  The restaurant onsite is SO much better than it used to be.  The market/quick service is a wonderful addition.   Vero is our second home resort and I can't wait to go back. I hope you and your family have a wonderful time.


----------



## gretabull

Lakegirl said:


> I really really love The Lodge.  Spend some time to just relax and take it all in.  Pools are amazing, outside restaurant is great.  Sit back and relax in front of one of the beautiful fireplaces.



Sounds delightful! I cant wait!


----------



## gretabull

Suzabella said:


> Explore the resort.  There are some great little hidden gems on the 2nd/3rd floors of the main lodge and over in the rooms off the main area of the DVC lodge.  The pools are wonderful but take some time to sit in the rocking chairs outside near the bubbling spring in the lodge.  Very peaceful there.  Make sure you have a bison burger at Geyser Point Bar & Grill.  And now I'm homesick....and hungry.  ;-)  Enjoy your trip!!


Sounds like the perfect mix of relaxation and WDW!!!


----------



## momtwoboys

just secured a studio at BRV for march 31-April7 just to have something, oddly the months before during and after appeared totally booked solid or at least not able to book and now this AM voila all are open totally. Not sure what is going on with the refurb but for now will grabbed a room, will see what else is open on aug 31st our 7 month and decide from there. I love BRV which is why we bought there, but the rooms are so so sad wish they were getting some love before the start the new GFV project.


----------



## sleepydog25

to all our new posters and Groupies! VWL (if you're new, realize many of us still call it VWL vice BRV, the new moniker) is a marvelous resort, though even the most ardent among us agree it stumbles sometimes. Given the age of the last refurbishment and mostly non-stop use of the resort, sometimes it may not be in tip-top shape. Our last trip there a couple of years ago, we were stuck at the end of the hallway in a studio that was dark, had sad-looking furniture, and overlooked the linen collection area. We were not fans, and we own here. But, we've had many more excellent stays and well-maintained rooms. I wouldn't judge the old gal on her current state, though it never hurts to let upper management know your feelings.

As a host on a renovation show might say, "the Lodge has great bones." The majestic theming is still in place, as is that sense of serenity, and the beautiful views, too. Once the new makeover happens, I'm sure she will shine prettier. Covid has been tough on everyone, and that's true for Disney, too. I don't lose much sleep thinking Chapek, or D'Amaro, et.al., are going to the poor house, but I do understand the giant logistical nightmare covid wrought on all businesses. And Disney is going to play things close to the vest; they will be cautious as we are not yet out of the woods as recent news has shown us. But, the Lodge will remain a marvelous place to simply unwind, grab a libation, and enjoy a vacation, and it will only get better once she's spruced up a bit. 

Yes, though I haven't updated it lately, Page 1 does have diagrams of room locations and a fair amount of other information. As always, though, we old-timers on this thread love to answer questions and will do so the best we can. If you have specific Copper Creek questions, an even better source is our sister thread, Copper Creek Lovers and Owners. They're a great bunch over there, too.


----------



## momtwoboys

sleepydog25 said:


> to all our new posters and Groupies! VWL (if you're new, realize many of us still call it VWL vice BRV, the new moniker) is a marvelous resort, though even the most ardent among us agree it stumbles sometimes. Given the age of the last refurbishment and mostly non-stop use of the resort, sometimes it may not be in tip-top shape. Our last trip there a couple of years ago, we were stuck at the end of the hallway in a studio that was dark, had sad-looking furniture, and overlooked the linen collection area. We were not fans, and we own here. But, we've had many more excellent stays and well-maintained rooms. I wouldn't judge the old gal on her current state, though it never hurts to let upper management know your feelings.
> 
> As a host on a renovation show might say, "the Lodge has great bones." The majestic theming is still in place, as is that sense of serenity, and the beautiful views, too. Once the new makeover happens, I'm sure she will shine prettier. Covid has been tough on everyone, and that's true for Disney, too. I don't lose much sleep thinking Chapek, or D'Amaro, et.al., are going to the poor house, but I do understand the giant logistical nightmare covid wrought on all businesses. And Disney is going to play things close to the vest; they will be cautious as we are not yet out of the woods as recent news has shown us. But, the Lodge will remain a marvelous place to simply unwind, grab a libation, and enjoy a vacation, and it will only get better once she's spruced up a bit.
> 
> Yes, though I haven't updated it lately, Page 1 does have diagrams of room locations and a fair amount of other information. As always, though, we old-timers on this thread love to answer questions and will do so the best we can. If you have specific Copper Creek questions, an even better source is our sister thread, Copper Creek Lovers and Owners. They're a great bunch over there, too.


all excellent info! Yes we have been long time lovers of VWL, in fact we bought dvc years back and never even stayed at the home resort, we always found ourselves here. Both of us have been longtime WDW travelers since our youth ( early 80's) honeymooned in 1997 after much researching on the new Dis way back when the internet was new! Raised our now 2 boys 23, and 21 on wdw trips and now continuing as empty nesters. We just recently sold one dvc contract to purchase our fav! Now we can enjoy our time with the 11 month advantage. Hope I wasnt sounding too down about VWL due to the condition of the rooms too much. Sorry! I just hope it gets some love soon.


----------



## momtwoboys

here we are! Jenny and Joe


----------



## sleepydog25

momtwoboys said:


> all excellent info! Yes we have been long time lovers of VWL, in fact we bought dvc years back and never even stayed at the home resort, we always found ourselves here. Both of us have been longtime WDW travelers since our youth ( early 80's) honeymooned in 1997 after much researching on the new Dis way back when the internet was new! Raised our now 2 boys 23, and 21 on wdw trips and now continuing as empty nesters. We just recently sold one dvc contract to purchase our fav! Now we can enjoy our time with the 11 month advantage. *Hope I wasnt sounding too down about VWL due to the condition of the rooms too much. Sorry! I just hope it gets some love soon.*


Oh, no, not at all! Believe me, I've had my gripes with VWL over the years. Don't get me started about taking away the nature trail to put in cabins--beautiful as they are--or the fact they covered the beach with fake grass (though I like Geyser Point), and most especially that AP is no longer a Signature.   You'll find many of us on here miss the old theming in the rooms, even while admitting it was getting outdated. We have every reason to complain and be concerned, and as an "official" DVC Groupie Family (okay, I made that up), we always feel free to share with each other. The only thing Groupies don't do is bicker--in all the years I've been on here, cross words have never happened. It truly is like an extended family. We even have meets and mini-meets when the dates align!

So, pull up a rocker, grab a spittoon, get your favorite libation, and "set for a spell."  Oh, and pictures like the one you posted above are exactly what we love to see! Many of us have a long history with DVC and VWL (and other resorts). Great story you have going on there, truly.


----------



## gretabull

I couldn't wait for my trip in August (Copper Creek) to see if I like the lodge area so my offer for DVC at VWL was just accepted!!! I'm so excited! Hopefully it will pass ROFR.


----------



## sleepydog25

Congrats! And...  home! (we'll keep our fingers crossed)


----------



## Suzabella

gretabull said:


> I couldn't wait for my trip in August (Copper Creek) to see if I like the lodge area so my offer for DVC at VWL was just accepted!!! I'm so excited! Hopefully it will pass ROFR.



Congrats!!  So excited for you!  Please keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## PatMcDuck

What can we do if our BR refurbishment is being pushed back again?  The sudden increased availability in the spring has me very suspicious.  I bought BR a few years and knew (well thought I knew) that a refurbishment was coming pretty soon.  Do we have any recourse to get them to do these much needed improvements?  

Thanks all! Still love the Lodge, next trip is Copper Creek (I somehow got a Studio for 5 nights) in September, then BR next year.  Thanks to this board for all the tips and info.


----------



## DVC Jen

PatMcDuck said:


> What can we do if our BR refurbishment is being pushed back again?  The sudden increased availability in the spring has me very suspicious.  I bought BR a few years and knew (well thought I knew) that a refurbishment was coming pretty soon.  Do we have any recourse to get them to do these much needed improvements?
> 
> Thanks all! Still love the Lodge, next trip is Copper Creek (I somehow got a Studio for 5 nights) in September, then BR next year.  Thanks to this board for all the tips and info.



I have to wonder if they don't have a choice in pushing it back - if that is what is happening.  I know furniture/supply stores are having a  really hard time getting enough stock in.  It is taking months and months for things to come in and then it is rarely a full order.  I am just guessing here - but maybe that is coming into play with Disney.  Maybe also just hiring the workers needed to do the work is a lot slower than it was pre-covid.  Again - just speculation on my part.  I agree it needs to be done - badly - but I am trying to stay positive and patient.  :: and I am not known for my  patience.


----------



## Corinne

Just received an email from my fav Disney blog that Territory Lounge has reopened. I.want.to.be.there.


----------



## Corinne

Of course trying to secure a reservation is another story all together 

We have 205 points we must use by 11.30, and there is zero availability for any of our possible travel dates. I wish I hadn’t canceled our September BCV reservation, as we have pushed the system go live date. If anyone would care to send some  and moose dust I’d happily take it!


----------



## Lakegirl

momtwoboys said:


> all excellent info! Yes we have been long time lovers of VWL, in fact we bought dvc years back and never even stayed at the home resort, we always found ourselves here. Both of us have been longtime WDW travelers since our youth ( early 80's) honeymooned in 1997 after much researching on the new Dis way back when the internet was new! Raised our now 2 boys 23, and 21 on wdw trips and now continuing as empty nesters. We just recently sold one dvc contract to purchase our fav! Now we can enjoy our time with the 11 month advantage. Hope I wasnt sounding too down about VWL due to the condition of the rooms too much. Sorry! I just hope it gets some love soon.


Which one did you sell and which one did you buy?


----------



## momtwoboys

Lakegirl said:


> Which one did you sell and which one did you buy?


we sold OKW and we bought BRV!


----------



## PatMcDuck

Ha! We sold BCV and bought BRV!  We realized we had stopped staying at BCV (although I still love it there) and were booking at WL most often.


----------



## Murron

DVC Jen said:


> Completely unacceptable.  We had a mattress (king size in the one bedroom) that was so soft we felt like we were literally sinking down to the box springs.  After 4 nights on it I was in so much pain every morning I could not keep on so we called.  They were great and replaced it for us.  But the woman who came who was in charge apologized and said she didn't know if they had a brand new mattress because of all of the shipping issues that have been happening with Covid - they haven't been able to get replacements of the items they needed replacements for. But, she promised they would do something for us.  Luckily as I said, they did locate a brand new mattress and brought in and remade the bed for us.
> 
> It didn't really surprise me to find out Disney is having a hard time getting replacement furniture as I think pretty much every one is right now.  It has been on the news several times that the cost of big ticket items like furniture has risen drastically because of shipping and manufacturing delays.
> 
> I hope this doesn't ruin the resort for you.  It is not normally like this.  I also really hope you have been able to have a wonderful vacation despite any issues you have had with the room.


I seriously understand that there are supply chain problems all over (we are in our new NC home and furnishing). So I do understand.   But seriously, just remove the chair completely and replace with the bedroom chair.   I doubt anyone would even notice that a bedroom chair was missing.  Creative thinking. Put a couple of the luggage holders from the closet into the bedroom to fill the space.   

We've just returned home.   I  hope when Boulder is refurbished I will come back and try again.   The pool was WONDERFUL.   Drew at the front desk was amazing.   Bert the bell guy too!   I hate that those cabins took away the beach.   I remember looking out the window from a junior suite in the lodge (now Copper Creek & before we bought/sold our Boulder Ridge) and watching with my coffee the cast member at 4-5 a.m. doing mouse designs in the sand of the beach.  I should post those pictures.  Now you have to sit behind the grill to watch fireworks and electrical parade.   The noise/music from the Geyser Grill is annoying at best and just takes away from the experience.   And....am I crazy or losing my memory?   Didn't the electrical light parade actually move along the seven seas lagoon passing all the MK resorts?   And if I also recall, it lasted at least 20 minutes or more.   It was so lovely to sit with other families on that beach with our wine/beer and kids.   (I sound so old....the good ole days LOL LOL).  Bottom line, we had a good time.


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> Of course trying to secure a reservation is another story all together
> 
> We have 205 points we must use by 11.30, and there is zero availability for any of our possible travel dates. I wish I hadn’t canceled our September BCV reservation, as we have pushed the system go live date. If anyone would care to send some  and moose dust I’d happily take it!


Moose Dust coming your way!


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> Moose Dust coming your way!


thanks Jimmy!

I am a PLANNER by nature, so this last minute nonsense doesn’t work for me! I have managed to piecemeal  a week at the world in September, but I can honestly say that looking at the numerous reservations and waitlists is making me a tad unhinged.
The fact that I have had to speak to Member Services twice in the last few days has contributed to my feelings of being unhinged haha. I just got off the phone with a lovely CM who did tell me that there have been a number of recent  cancelations due to COVID….


----------



## Lakegirl

Corrine so happy to hear you were able to get something.  We will be there. The 12th-17th.


----------



## Corinne

Lakegirl said:


> Corrine so happy to hear you were able to get something.  We will be there. The 12th-17th.


Oh darn, we are scheduled to arrive on the 18th!


----------



## Lakegirl

Corinne said:


> Oh darn, we are scheduled to arrive on the 18th!


I was originally going that week but changed it because flights at the time were less expensive for some reason.  You have a good chance of some of the 50Th things rolling out early.  Enjoy!


----------



## Corinne

Lakegirl said:


> I was originally going that week but changed it because flights at the time were less expensive for some reason.  You have a good chance of some of the 50Th things rolling out early.  Enjoy!


You are right, the flights ARE more expensive this week. We had the 4th-11th booked initially oh well, at this point, I’ll be thrilled if we get there at all!


----------



## Corinne

Lots of news articles about Orlando being in “covid crisis” again. Ughhhhhhhhh


----------



## TCRAIG

It is what it is - we’re still planning on going in October  and December - we’re vaccinated but have no problem wearing masks and sanitizing and social distancing if it is recommended to keep ourselves - and others - safe…


----------



## bobbiwoz

DH is dealing with health issues, and we cancelled an 8 night stay at the end of August and booked a 5 night stay beginning this Saturday.  We need to get his treatment started as soon as it can happen.  
We were fortunate to get something just a week out, and it looks like we will be wearing masks more than we had thought.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

bobbiwoz said:


> DH is dealing with health issues, and we cancelled an 8 night stay at the end of August and booked a 5 night stay beginning this Saturday.  We need to get his treatment started as soon as it can happen.
> We were fortunate to get something just a week out, and it looks like we will be wearing masks more than we had thought.


Hope you have a good trip and best of luck for DH with the treatments!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Just stopping into say Hi everyone!!!  Hope you are all doing well.  I'm just plugging along.  Have our trip to DL in February set as much as possible.  Have to wait to buy our park tickets till closer to the trip.  Nice having the trip to look forward to.  It is so weird though how different DL works from WDW.  No magic bands and the app works differently too.


----------



## Corinne

I clearly live under a rock rock, I just discovered they stopped sending free magic bands, lol. I am fine with it, (it always interfered with my jewelry anyway.)  I will just use my Apple Watch, but I assumed they were a source of revenue for Disney so I’m a little surprised.  I know they are going to continue to sell them, but I’m curious to see if they eventually phase out. I also assume people tend to use them frequently for room charges, which also contributes to Disney’s bottom line.


----------



## Lakegirl

bobbiwoz said:


> DH is dealing with health issues, and we cancelled an 8 night stay at the end of August and booked a 5 night stay beginning this Saturday.  We need to get his treatment started as soon as it can happen.
> We were fortunate to get something just a week out, and it looks like we will be wearing masks more than we had thought.


So sorry to hear about his health issues. Glad you were able to change your trip.  Wishing for a speedy recover.
post some updates from your trip if you have time.


----------



## Lakegirl

Corinne said:


> I clearly live under a rock rock, I just discovered they stopped sending free magic bands, lol. I am fine with it, (it always interfered with my jewelry anyway.)  I will just use my Apple Watch, but I assumed they were a source of revenue for Disney so I’m a little surprised.  I know they are going to continue to sell them, but I’m curious to see if they eventually phase out. I also assume people tend to use them frequently for room charges, which also contributes to Disney’s bottom line.


I don’t have an Apple Watch DH does, I love my Fitbit.  I guess I will have to use my app on MDE?  Hope they improve their IT issues as I see that being an overload on their system.


----------



## Cabius

Lakegirl said:


> I don’t have an Apple Watch DH does, I love my Fitbit.  I guess I will have to use my app on MDE?  Hope they improve their IT issues as I see that being an overload on their system.


You should also be able to get a Key to the World card from your front desk or guest services.


----------



## twinklebug

Corinne said:


> I clearly live under a rock rock, I just discovered they stopped sending free magic bands, lol. I am fine with it, (it always interfered with my jewelry anyway.)  I will just use my Apple Watch, but I assumed they were a source of revenue for Disney so I’m a little surprised.  I know they are going to continue to sell them, but I’m curious to see if they eventually phase out. I also assume people tend to use them frequently for room charges, which also contributes to Disney’s bottom line.


I'm going to continue to use the magic bands until they eliminate them or the ones I have die.  I like them for the automatically uploaded ride photos of my kids going through the parks. I think these are offered only with use of the magic band.

Also don't like the idea of using up my battery or fiddling with the phone for fast passes (when the return), opening the door to my room or charging to the room -- yes, I still do this as it makes it easier to see what we're spending verses logging into a credit card.


----------



## Corinne

All great points Cindy! I’ll bring old magic bands as well.


----------



## Corinne

Bobbi, hope you and Tom are able to have some nice down time. Thinking good thoughts for you both!


----------



## Granny

bobbiwoz said:


> DH is dealing with health issues, and we cancelled an 8 night stay at the end of August and booked a 5 night stay beginning this Saturday.  We need to get his treatment started as soon as it can happen.
> We were fortunate to get something just a week out, and it looks like we will be wearing masks more than we had thought.



*Bobbi*...sad to hear about Tom's health issues, and I hope that you will have a great trip.  I know the masks are a pain, but hopefully you will still have a magical trip.  Prayers heading your way.


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Hi everyone, it's been a while.  We just got back from our trip and stayed at SSR this round.  We visited the lodge on our last day for breakfast at Whispering Canyon.  It was amazing!  I then sat in the rockers by the fireplace and fed my 4 month old a bottle before we headed to the airport.  Made a stop in the shop to get a few last minute treasures including a DVC pullover. I miss the lodge so much, told my husband we have to go back next year. We have one more SSR trip in December but once we can book our 2022 trips, I am going for the lodge and hoping the refurb will fall early in the calendar year.  I am anxiously awaiting what they look like.  I am not a fan of Copper Creek and I am only so/so on the regular hotel rooms so I am hoping for something a little more rustic. Give me grandmas lake cabin look, I don't mind it one bit.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> Hi everyone, it's been a while.  We just got back from our trip and stayed at SSR this round.  We visited the lodge on our last day for breakfast at Whispering Canyon.  It was amazing!  I then sat in the rockers by the fireplace and fed my 4 month old a bottle before we headed to the airport.  Made a stop in the shop to get a few last minute treasures including a DVC pullover. I miss the lodge so much, told my husband we have to go back next year. We have one more SSR trip in December but once we can book our 2022 trips, I am going for the lodge and hoping the refurb will fall early in the calendar year.  I am anxiously awaiting what they look like.  I am not a fan of Copper Creek and I am only so/so on the regular hotel rooms so I am hoping for something a little more rustic. Give me grandmas lake cabin look, I don't mind it one bit.


Hey how do you like SSR?  We are thinking of going to WDW instead of DL in February but SSR is the only thing available. I have never stayed there.


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey how do you like SSR?  We are thinking of going to WDW instead of DL in February but SSR is the only thing available. I have never stayed there.


They are finishing up a complete refurb so everything is brand new.  It's very nice and bright, they still kept a lot of the theme alive in the rooms. We stayed in the Paddock area which I requested.  It had a great pool with a slide, drink refill station, pool bar and bus stop right in front of the pool. Not terribly convenient to the main lobby but we didn't need it with the other options.  I missed being able to be so close to MK and the ability to take a boat to a park etc. but it's also a great savings on points.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> They are finishing up a complete refurb so everything is brand new.  It's very nice and bright, they still kept a lot of the theme alive in the rooms. We stayed in the Paddock area which I requested.  It had a great pool with a slide, drink refill station, pool bar and bus stop right in front of the pool. Not terribly convenient to the main lobby but we didn't need it with the other options.  I missed being able to be so close to MK and the ability to take a boat to a park etc. but it's also a great savings on points.


Thank you.  I'm used to either staying at the Lodge or Boardwalk but neither of them are available.  How busy is it?  Are there a lot of people around with it being so close to Disney Springs?  Just seems like a very busy area.  How is the bus service?


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Thank you.  I'm used to either staying at the Lodge or Boardwalk but neither of them are available.  How busy is it?  Are there a lot of people around with it being so close to Disney Springs?  Just seems like a very busy area.  How is the bus service?


It's a huge resort but I don't notice many people around. It's still fairly quiet unless you are at one of the theme pools but I find that to be true at all resorts. You don't really notice any of the Disney Springs chaos at all, it's a decent distance away. You can't even see it from most parts of the resort.  You can request a room that sits on the golf course and it would be incredibly serene. We rented a car so I am not sure on the buses. I know there are multiple stops which is always a turn off for me.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> It's a huge resort but I don't notice many people around. It's still fairly quiet unless you are at one of the theme pools but I find that to be true at all resorts. You don't really notice any of the Disney Springs chaos at all, it's a decent distance away. You can't even see it from most parts of the resort.  You can request a room that sits on the golf course and it would be incredibly serene. We rented a car so I am not sure on the buses. I know there are multiple stops which is always a turn off for me.


Thank you.  I'm thinking that even with the inconveniences of staying at a resort that isn't one of my preferred ones at least I will still be at Disney.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Thank you.  I'm thinking that even with the inconveniences of staying at a resort that isn't one of my preferred ones at least I will still be at Disney.


Actually I could stay at Kidani in a non savannah room too.  Hmm.  Not sure what to do.  They busses take forever from there.


----------



## sleepydog25

Hi, Groupies! As you may have heard, WDW is reinstating a portion of the mask policy. They are now requiring all guests age 2 and up to wear a mask while indoors at any venue. The skyrocketing covid cases are why. And, yes, DHHIR is instituting the same policy as of tomorrow, 30 July. So, for those of you heading this way in the coming weeks, anytime you are indoors (lobby, community hall for activities, and the Mercantile), mask up. Now, back to our regularly schedule programming. . .


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> Hi, Groupies! As you may have heard, WDW is reinstating a portion of the mask policy. They are now requiring all guests age 2 and up to wear a mask while indoors at any venue. The skyrocketing covid cases are why. And, yes, DHHIR is instituting the same policy as of tomorrow, 30 July. So, for those of you heading this way in the coming weeks, anytime you are indoors (lobby, community hall for activities, and the Mercantile), mask up. Now, back to our regularly schedule programming. . .


Thanks for the update.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Happy Saturday.  So we were supposed to go to DL in January but we just love WDW too much and are now going there lol.  As you may have seen me say in a previous post.  So we had made reservations for SSR but it is not our first choice.  It is hard to get anywhere else.  Boardwalk isn't available at all or else we would probably stay there.  Having said that we were able to get VWL for our last 4 nights!!!!  And I'm so excited to say that we got BLT for the first 3 nights!!!!!!  I have never stayed there!  We stayed at the Contemporary more than 3 decades ago though.  I'm so happy about it.  We have 2 nights in the middle that we still have at SSR and are wait listing for either BLT or VWL.  Not sure what the odds are of that coming through.  I'm not gonna tell DD about us staying at BLT.  I want it to be a surprise for her.


----------



## jimmytammy

DLI, 
We had hoped to book BLT in Feb, trying to book 2- 2 bedrooms for our family was a bit of stretch, and having to wait until today since Aug is our use year, we had all points tied up.  Turns out BLT was booked up a few days ago, but then our decisions were made quickly for us when WDW has to have all masked back up inside,  our soon to be 4 yr old grandson wearing a mask isn't going to fly.  Im not mentioning this to start something up, its just fact.  Littles dont always understand the need to mask up, etc.  So we felt like maybe we would get past this by fall next year in hopes to get a trip in before the 5oth is over, fingers crossed


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> DLI,
> We had hoped to book BLT in Feb, trying to book 2- 2 bedrooms for our family was a bit of stretch, and having to wait until today since Aug is our use year, we had all points tied up.  Turns out BLT was booked up a few days ago, but then our decisions were made quickly for us when WDW has to have all masked back up inside,  our soon to be 4 yr old grandson wearing a mask isn't going to fly.  Im not mentioning this to start something up, its just fact.  Littles dont always understand the need to mask up, etc.  So we felt like maybe we would get past this by fall next year in hopes to get a trip in before the 5oth is over, fingers crossed


Yeah I'm a bit bummed that they are having to step up the mask wearing again.  With me though it's just me and DD and we are both very used to wearing them since we have to wear them all day at work.  I'm sure it is tough on kids though.  Yesterday a mom came into our store and they were wearing masks and the mom was yelling at one of the kids to keep their mask on.  Has to be a constant struggle.  Hopefully since you will have 18 months you will be able to get there.


----------



## Corinne

I’m guessing over the next few weeks masks are going to be required outdoors as well. We’ll probably wear them even if not required. I’ve noticed a lot of rooms and dining reservations have opened up the week we are planning to go. No way to know if this is due to covid related cancellations. I do know they’ve been opening up more dining options. Very anxious to see how this plays out.


----------



## ChipNdale8887

*Saw this on Facebook! BRV possible refurb picture!
I kinda like it. I always appreciated the more rustic look that BRV has over CCV.  *


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

ChipNdale8887 said:


> *Saw this on Facebook! BRV possible refurb picture!
> I kinda like it. I always appreciated the more rustic look that BRV has over CCV.  *
> 
> View attachment 593978


Hmm.  I would love to see more but just from this picture I think I like it more than the Copper Creek rooms.  Seems more rustic.  What facebook page is this on?  I would love to know which rooms have been worked on and if it is possible to request them.


----------



## Suzabella

It's originally from Instagram by the look of the page.  You can search by the poster's name.

I'm very relieved and pleased with the look.  I was very nervous that Disney would neutralize the charm like seems to be the trend.  I was pessimistically hopeful.  Now if they'd just get on with it!  ;-)


----------



## twinklebug

I like way more than I dislike in that picture. Love that they're using the fold down bed style, the blue-grey sofa doesn't seem to match anything else in the room. We need more pics!   I'd like a better view of the table and chairs too.

It gives me hope that someone realized homogenizing the WL look was a mistake.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twinklebug said:


> I like way more than I dislike in that picture. Love that they're using the fold down bed style, the blue-grey sofa doesn't seem to match anything else in the room. We need more pics!   I'd like a better view of the table and chairs too.
> 
> It gives me hope that someone realized homogenizing the WL look was a mistake.


Oh is it a murphy bed?


----------



## Cabius

twinklebug said:


> I like way more than I dislike in that picture. Love that they're using the fold down bed style, the blue-grey sofa doesn't seem to match anything else in the room. We need more pics!   I'd like a better view of the table and chairs too.


I've heard complaints in another forum that it looks too SW vs NW, but I don't see it. Lots of wood tones and and greens in the mix there. It does have a sandy aspect to it, but overall I think it looks very sharp.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Cabius said:


> I've heard complaints in another forum that it looks too SW vs NW, but I don't see it. Lots of wood tones and and greens in the mix there. It does have a sandy aspect to it, but overall I think it looks very sharp.


I think this looks more lodge than the new rooms in Copper Creek.  They have that craftmans look.  Better fit for the Grand Californian.


----------



## Suzabella

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Oh is it a murphy bed?



I believe so based on the sofa with a chaise and the refurbs at other resorts.  I'd also expect a banquet with 2 chairs rather than table & chairs plus the "window" in the master bath gone and bath replaced with a free standing-ish tub.  No proof but it's fun to guess.


----------



## twinklebug

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Oh is it a murphy bed?


Yes, you can see the handles to pull it down on either side of the picture & that explains the recessed shelving on the sides.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twinklebug said:


> Yes, you can see the handles to pull it down on either side of the picture & that explains the recessed shelving on the sides.


I missed that at first lol


----------



## Beachmom0317

Considering postponing our November 2021 VWL visit to next November/December 2022. I’ll be bummed if we have to delay but we’ll be there april 2022, so between either april of fall 2022 I’m excited and hopeful for a refurb!


----------



## ChipNdale8887

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I think this looks more lodge than the new rooms in Copper Creek.  They have that craftmans look.  Better fit for the Grand Californian.


We stayed at Copper Creek over Christmas. I will say we loved the rooms, they have more theming in person than pictures give off. But I will say I'm glad that it seems they've kept to keeping BRV more rustic and lodgy than CCV. Its nice to have a contrast. The Color scheme also reminds me more of the Grand Californian and also some Hilton Head themese with the red green and brown color scheme which a lot of the Wilderness lodge lobby has.


----------



## Corinne

Does anyone know if I decide to cancel our September trip, will I still be able to move the points to RCI? They will expire November 30.


----------



## ChipNdale8887

found another picture of the refurb! Same account as before, this is of the hallway!


----------



## DVC Jen

ChipNdale8887 said:


> found another picture of the refurb! Same account as before, this is of the hallway!
> 
> View attachment 594613


We stayed just a few doors down from this a few weeks ago. It looks really nice in person. I was/am not a fan of the last refurb.  But what I’ve seen so far of the plans for the new one makes me very happy.


----------



## Suzabella

DVC Jen said:


> We stayed just a few doors down from this a few weeks ago. It looks really nice in person. I was/am not a fan of the last refurb.  But what I’ve seen so far of the plans for the new one makes me very happy.



Are the colors as bright as they appear in that picture?  Asking because the room picture seem more toned down and less contrast.


----------



## DVC Jen

Suzabella said:


> Are the colors as bright as they appear in that picture?  Asking because the room picture seem more toned down and less contrast.


Bright yes.  But not obnoxiously so. The gold-ish swirl wallpaper is also gone and replaced with an ivory paint.  It felt much brighter, but not generic.


----------



## Suzabella

DVC Jen said:


> Bright yes.  But not obnoxiously so. The gold-ish swirl wallpaper is also gone and replaced with an ivory paint.  It felt much brighter, but not generic.



That's good to hear.  That hallway looked like Christmas at first glance.  Was hoping it was closer to room hues just to be cohesive but I'm an art major.  My brain just works like that.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Our next VWL stay is this December.  I really hope the rooms are refurbished by December 2022.  I like the pictures about the refurb that are shown here! 

I was able to get CC studio for our February trip.  Looking forward to staying in one of those.


----------



## Corinne

bobbiwoz said:


> Our next VWL stay is this December.  I really hope the rooms are refurbished by December 2022.  I like the pictures about the refurb that are shown here!
> 
> I was able to get CC studio for our February trip.  Looking forward to staying in one of those.


Bobbi are you currently at WDW? How are the crowds and COVID precautions?


----------



## Corinne

This  morning I received an invitation to the member previews for Remy's Ratatouille Adventure. I was able to reserve the 20th of September. Hopefully we won’t be canceling, we will need to make a decision soon.


----------



## TCRAIG

Corinne said:


> This  morning I received an invitation to the member previews for Remy's Ratatouille Adventure. I was able to reserve the 20th of September. Hopefully we won’t be canceling, we will need to make a decision soon.


I was hoping for an invite but I didn’t make my ressie in time - had to be by 8/1 and I only made mine this morning (in the hope of getting the email) - maybe I’ll get one for having an AP…


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> This  morning I received an invitation to the member previews for Remy's Ratatouille Adventure. I was able to reserve the 20th of September. Hopefully we won’t be canceling, we will need to make a decision soon.


Very Cool!!  Tammy cant wait to experience the attraction.  Ratatouille is among her top favorites in the Disney movie world.


----------



## Suzabella

Corinne said:


> This  morning I received an invitation to the member previews for Remy's Ratatouille Adventure. I was able to reserve the 20th of September. Hopefully we won’t be canceling, we will need to make a decision soon.



That's so exciting!  I really hope you get to go.


----------



## TCRAIG

TCRAIG said:


> I was hoping for an invite but I didn’t make my ressie in time - had to be by 8/1 and I only made mine this morning (in the hope of getting the email) - maybe I’ll get one for having an AP…


Got an AP invite - it’s different dates than DVC Remy preview - but I did get 9/19 for us…it’s our arrival date but it should be ok - and we’re at BWV so no need for bus or any other transportation-we’ll just walk (or scooter over for me)…


----------



## twinklebug

Add me to the list of AP preview folk. For some reason it came through to my junk email account and not the account that's been registered with all of Disney's services for the past decade. If you didn't get yours, check all your accounts!

Remy, followed up by a dinner and finally fireworks. I'm very happy!

I'm a bit shocked to read that Disney is requiring us to print out the confirmation verses just keeping it handy on our phones. My old printer has died  and I am debating on not replacing it (the scanner works fine as does my phone for scan images) I'll have to pay Staples to print it for me, if I remember to.


----------



## Corinne

twinklebug said:


> Add me to the list of AP preview folk. For some reason it came through to my junk email account and not the account that's been registered with all of Disney's services for the past decade. If you didn't get yours, check all your accounts!
> 
> Remy, followed up by a dinner and finally fireworks. I'm very happy!
> 
> I'm a bit shocked to read that Disney is requiring us to print out the confirmation verses just keeping it handy on our phones. My old printer has died  and I am debating on not replacing it (the scanner works fine as does my phone for scan images) I'll have to pay Staples to print it for me, if I remember to.



I thought the same thing Cindy, it seems silly, and archaic!  I’m a rebel and did not print it (yet) lol.


----------



## Lakegirl

I got 9/17.   Very excited for it.


----------



## sleepydog25

Good morning, Groupies! Off to work here soon, and it should be a good day at the HHI Beach House--warm, sunny, and well, the ocean! Not that people need to necessarily be reminded, but if you have a trip you'd like me to post on Page 1, just shoot me a note. Have a great day!


----------



## Corinne

sleepydog25 said:


> Good morning, Groupies! Off to work here soon, and it should be a good day at the HHI Beach House--warm, sunny, and well, the ocean! Not that people need to necessarily be reminded, but if you have a trip you'd like me to post on Page 1, just shoot me a note. Have a great day!


thanks Sleepy! I am a tad hesitant to ask you to add our trip, cuz, ya know, the last 3? 4? have been canceled.


----------



## Corinne

Lakegirl said:


> I got 9/17.   Very excited for it.



*lakegirl* what are your dates? We’re now arriving on the evening of the 17th!


----------



## Lakegirl

Corinne said:


> *lakegirl* what are your dates? We’re now arriving on the evening of the 17th!


12-17th we are probably taking your flight back to Boston!! They changed our flight 2.  We now fly out at 7:459pM


----------



## Lakegirl

sleepydog25 said:


> Good morning, Groupies! Off to work here soon, and it should be a good day at the HHI Beach House--warm, sunny, and well, the ocean! Not that people need to necessarily be reminded, but if you have a trip you'd like me to post on Page 1, just shoot me a note. Have a great day!


.  
Sleepy dog we are at VWL Sept 12-17 and December 3-10 3-4 at BLT and 4-10 at VWL.  So excited 35 days.


----------



## Corinne

Lakegirl said:


> 12-17th we are probably taking your flight back to Boston!! They changed our flight 2.  We now fly out at 7:459pM


Lol, it’s sound like it! JetBlue?!? We may meet at MCO!


----------



## sleepydog25

Lakegirl said:


> .
> Sleepy dog we are at VWL Sept 12-17 and December 3-10 3-4 at BLT and 4-10 at VWL.  So excited 35 days.


You're all set on Page 1 which BY THE WAY, GROUPIES, has been updated with only minor changes.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> You're all set on Page 1 which BY THE WAY, GROUPIES, has been updated with only minor changes.




Your a good man, *Sleepy*!


----------



## Lakegirl

Corinne said:


> Lol, it’s sound like it! JetBlue?!? We may meet at MCO!


How crazy is that??


----------



## Corinne

Ugh I’ve been following the “to go or not go” thread. I vacillate hourly. Dana and I are both vaccinated and would be masked the entire time indoors and outdoors unless no one is around (haha when would THAT happen). We have only a few days left to decide, but, if we cancel, we will lose 200+ points. I am hoping the crowds will have slowed down but who really knows, and it really is a crapshoot.


----------



## TCRAIG

Hey Corinne - if this helps - we’re going in Sept (got the Remy preview invite and couldn’t say no), Oct and Dec - we’ve been vaccinated too.  Even with Covid and the new Delta (and potentially Lambda) variations- I’m not concerned about getting sick and when we get back home - we’ll self quarantine to be sure we don’t pass it onto anyone else…not that we really go anywhere anyway.  We also plan on eating most of our meals in our Villa.  That to me is the real risk for the vaccinated - passing it onto those who aren’t - kids in particular.


----------



## Cabius

Corinne said:


> Ugh I’ve been following the “to go or not go” thread. I vacillate hourly. Dana and I are both vaccinated and would be masked the entire time indoors and outdoors unless no one is around (haha when would THAT happen). We have only a few days left to decide, but, if we cancel, we will lose 200+ points. I am hoping the crowds will have slowed down but who really knows, and it really is a crapshoot.


For 200 points, I would go even if I skipped the parks and just hung out in the hotel / pool.


----------



## Suzabella

Cabius said:


> For 200 points, I would go even if I skipped the parks and just hung out in the hotel / pool.



We've actually done this.  It wasn't bad at all.  Especially with Wilderness Lodge to explore.


----------



## twinklebug

Corinne said:


> Ugh I’ve been following the “to go or not go” thread. I vacillate hourly. Dana and I are both vaccinated and would be masked the entire time indoors and outdoors unless no one is around (haha when would THAT happen). We have only a few days left to decide, but, if we cancel, we will lose 200+ points. I am hoping the crowds will have slowed down but who really knows, and it really is a crapshoot.


My daughter is in a similar dilemma. She's fully vax'd. Her flight is tomorrow, she's supposed to share a house with a group of other young adults (I find this the scariest part), heading into a convention for a day and other activities.

DD is super with sanitizing and masks, but in that house how much mask wearing will go on? I feel bad for her as she spent nearly $700 on those flights, and is only going for 4 nights... but wow, those numbers are unbelievable and the concentration in and around Orlando is very high.




Cabius said:


> For 200 points, I would go even if I skipped the parks and just hung out in the hotel / pool.



Yes. Play it by ear. The pool areas should be fairly un-congested and safe. I was watching a livestream that noted the indoor areas have fewer people from even just 2 weeks back and the outdoor areas are more crowded now. People have shifted how they behave.


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> Ugh I’ve been following the “to go or not go” thread. I vacillate hourly. Dana and I are both vaccinated and would be masked the entire time indoors and outdoors unless no one is around (haha when would THAT happen). We have only a few days left to decide, but, if we cancel, we will lose 200+ points. I am hoping the crowds will have slowed down but who really knows, and it really is a crapshoot.


Go. Stay outside as much as you can. We go being closer to Disney now, but we only ride a handful of rides each time (sometimes only a couple), eat at outdoor venues, or we mobile order to eat in the room. You are in a low-risk group, and your other actions will mitigate that further.


----------



## gretabull

Corinne said:


> Ugh I’ve been following the “to go or not go” thread. I vacillate hourly. Dana and I are both vaccinated and would be masked the entire time indoors and outdoors unless no one is around (haha when would THAT happen). We have only a few days left to decide, but, if we cancel, we will lose 200+ points. I am hoping the crowds will have slowed down but who really knows, and it really is a crapshoot.



I am the same way. I keep changing my mind hourly - going in 10 days. I am vaccinated and I am going solo so it would be easy for me to escape the crowds. But I'm a nurse and I never got Covid and have been wearing masks for 18 months and being so careful, that I would be upset if I got sick from WDW. But the other part of me is wanting to go because the reason we are getting vaccinated is to live our lives.

Do you know if the mobile ordering at the hotel can be packed to go? I am staying at Copper Creek


----------



## Corinne

Have I ever stated how much I love this group? 
(Maybe once or twice). I truly appreciate everyone weighing in, thanks!


----------



## sleepydog25

Happy Friday, Groupies! Here's hoping each of you has a marvelous weekend planned. I'm off today and tomorrow, but Sunday-Tuesday I'll be working. . .though to be fair, having the Atlantic Ocean as my "office view" often makes it seem like it's not work.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Our marvelous weekend (5 night ) includes days at Dollywood and their waterpark with DS and two marvelous DGSs!!

Then we also travel to Hendersonville NC to see great friends.

Waking up in the “Land of Blue Smoke” makes my heart sing!

So yes, happy weekend fellow Groupies!!


----------



## Lakegirl

30 days is our countdown!,


----------



## Lakegirl

Corinne not sure if you have touring plans or not but they just dropped crowd levels for my week, I looked at yours while I was on it and if they are accurate it should be incredible.  Like walk on incredible!!! Getting excited and looking forward to dinner and drinks at Geyser Point.  That is one of my favorite things to do now at VWL.  Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## Suzabella

Lakegirl said:


> Corinne not sure if you have touring plans or not but they just dropped crowd levels for my week, I looked at yours while I was on it and if they are accurate it should be incredible.  Like walk on incredible!!! Getting excited and looking forward to dinner and drinks at Geyser Point.  That is one of my favorite things to do now at VWL.  Happy Saturday everyone!



I noticed this last night.  The month of September looks like a GREAT time to visit the parks.  Makes the drop in points per night for that month make sense.  Maybe people waiting for anniversary celebration to start?


----------



## Corinne

Lakegirl said:


> Corinne not sure if you have touring plans or not but they just dropped crowd levels for my week, I looked at yours while I was on it and if they are accurate it should be incredible.  Like walk on incredible!!! Getting excited and looking forward to dinner and drinks at Geyser Point.  That is one of my favorite things to do now at VWL.  Happy Saturday everyone!





Suzabella said:


> I noticed this last night.  The month of September looks like a GREAT time to visit the parks.  Makes the drop in points per night for that month make sense.  Maybe people waiting for anniversary celebration to start?



Hi Lakegirl and Suzabella, i do not have Touring Plans, so really appreciate your posts! Oh my gosh this makes me so happy, it was something I was secretly hoping for all along. We always go in September and it is typically slower, but it is hard to make any assumptions with the state of the world right now. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Suzabella

Corinne said:


> Hi Lakegirl and Suzabella, i do not have Touring Plans, so really appreciate your posts! Oh my gosh this makes me so happy, it was something I was secretly hoping for all along. We always go in September and it is typically slower, but it is hard to make any assumptions with the state of the world right now. Fingers crossed!



Touring Plans is the same group as Unofficial Guide which we've always used with great success.  Kids thought it was a treasure hunt to find our next ride.  You can see the next couple months of estimated crowd levels for free on their website.  Just add .com.  You can subscribe for expanded features.  I think we'll use this on our next trip instead of book.  Its about the same cost.


----------



## twinklebug

Suzabella said:


> Touring Plans is the same group as Unofficial Guide which we've always used with great success.  Kids thought it was a treasure hunt to find our next ride.  You can see the next couple months of estimated crowd levels for free on their website.  Just add .com.  You can subscribe for expanded features.  I think we'll use this on our next trip instead of book.  Its about the same cost.


I used TP in the past. It helped when I was returning to Disney after a decade-long break.

We've all been so often I think we could teach these websites a few things.   I only find it useful to bring up these sites for a chuckle at what they think the crowd levels will be like.


----------



## Suzabella

twinklebug said:


> I used TP in the past. It helped when I was returning to Disney after a decade break.
> 
> We've all been so often I think we could teach these websites a few things.   I only find it useful to bring up these sites for a chuckle at what they think the crowd levels will be like.



We used them when our kids were still younger.  Never waited in line more than 20 minutes and that included a spring break trip.  Now that it's just us, we just wing it by watching wait times.  Since we've already done everything, the pressure to ride as many rides as possible is off.  We like a more leisurely park visit these days.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey everyone!  Hoping you are all having a good weekend.  Sleepy our dates are set for Feb 1-10 but our resort is still up in the air.  Right now we have a 3 resort split stay ugh.  BLT, SSR and then BWV.  We have 2 nights at SSR that we have on a waitlist hoping to get either BLT or BWV for those nights instead.  Seems like everytime I check one day will open up but it is always for the opposite one we would need.


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

We just booked our first VWL stay for mid February and couldn't be more excited about it! 4 nights randomly popped up last night so we jumped on the opportunity and added it onto the end of our SSR stay.

We are still waiting for our VWL resale contract to come through so have been operating within the 7 month window. 

It just occurred to me though, it seems the renovations are currently on going, how long does this process normally take? I know it took forever at SSR but thats to be expected its a huge resort, I am wondering whether it'll be finished by Feb or more likely how much of it will be done by Feb!


----------



## Corinne

I don’t believe the refurbishment has commenced at VWL. I thought it was happening in 2022, but I could be wrong. I also thought it was a major refurb, so I would doubt they would be completed in February.


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

Corinne said:


> I don’t believe the refurbishment has commenced at VWL. I thought it was happening in 2022, but I could be wrong. I also thought it was a major refurb, so I would doubt they would be completed in February.



Yeah I wasn't sure, but then I saw those pictures floating around on Instagram and the ones posted in this thread that seemed to suggest they had started.


----------



## sleepydog25

Thegoatfeeder said:


> We just booked our first VWL stay for mid February and couldn't be more excited about it! 4 nights randomly popped up last night so we jumped on the opportunity and added it onto the end of our SSR stay.
> 
> We are still waiting for our VWL resale contract to come through so have been operating within the 7 month window.
> 
> It just occurred to me though, it seems the renovations are currently on going, how long does this process normally take? I know it took forever at SSR but thats to be expected its a huge resort, I am wondering whether it'll be finished by Feb or more likely how much of it will be done by Feb!


Congrats on the snag of the rooms and the potential new contract at VWL! Corinne is correct--no actual refurb has begun there as yet to my knowledge. They may have taken a couple of rooms or so out of the inventory to renovate--a dry run so to speak--but no major inventory drop is in play at the moment. It's one of the, if not THE, most highly sought resort during the holidays, so I'm sure they'll wait until after this year's season to begin. 2022 seems to be the year of refurbs--DHHIR is also supposed to undergo one.


----------



## sleepydog25

So, we had a thing today. . .









Not bad...not bad at all...


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

sleepydog25 said:


> So, we had a thing today. . .
> View attachment 598572
> 
> View attachment 598571
> 
> View attachment 598573
> View attachment 598574
> 
> View attachment 598575
> 
> Not bad...not bad at all...


OMG I'm so jealous!!!!!!  Was this part of the passholders preview?


----------



## Lorana

I thought you all might appreciate that we’re staying at the “original Wilderness Lodge,” aka Old Faithful Inn in Yellowstone National Park today. If we can’t be at VWL, this is the next best thing.


----------



## Corinne

Sleepy! Tell us MORE!

Lorana, thanks for sharing, enjoy your stay!


----------



## Corinne

Happy Saturday Groupies!

Boy have the weekends been ever so precious these last few months! I am so happy to report we extended an offer and the candidate accepted, so I will soon have a direct report that will hopefully lighten my load a bit! please!

I have been following the “Now and Just Back” thread….many people are describing the parks as fairly uncrowded with many rides and attractions as walk on. People are reporting on Covid related issues as well. I am surprised with the cases steadily rising in Florida, that Disney would add buffets again, and stop the mask mandate for outdoor queues, just seems premature. I don’t want to get in trouble for posting about Covid stuff lol. In 4 weeks, we will be waking up at the BWV! I am excited, but anxious too. 

Here in MA hurricane Henri is nearly upon us, so fellow MA Groupies, stay safe, and happy weekend all!


----------



## Lakegirl

Corrine so glad to hear that hopefuls enjoy work stress will be alleviate!!!


----------



## suse66

Hi Groupies!

I returned from a split stay at BWV and VWL last Sunday and was thrilled to be back at the Lodge! While Boardwalk was fine, it is too "in the centre of things" for my taste. When we arrived at the Lodge for the last 4 nights of our stay, I took a big breath in, looked around and felt "I'm home" down to the tips of my toes.

I had a studio villa, room 2503 to be precise, and it was spotless. The only thing was that the sofa bed would have been impossible for anyone to sleep on. My 21 year old son ended up sleeping on the pull down single bed under the TV and found it to be perfect. One thing to be aware of with 2503  is that it is a connecting room and we could hear everything the family in the next room said. Some of which was not very pleasant, to say the least. Hopefully they will address the noise issue in the refurb.

We loved, loved, loved staying at VWL. It is my home resort and this was my first trip "home" since purchasing DVC in November of 2019. Buy where you want to stay is the advice often given and I can tell you I would happily stay here every trip. I adore the pool, the lovely walkways, the seating areas in the lobby, the boat to MK, Geyser Point and the general ambiance. I was so sad to leave but will hopefully be back for another 4 nights in December if all is well with the world.

Happy to be part of the VWL fan club!


----------



## sleepydog25

Disney loving Iowan said:


> OMG I'm so jealous!!!!!!  Was this part of the passholders preview?





Corinne said:


> Sleepy! Tell us MORE!


As you may have guessed, we were able to get on the new Ratatouille ride in Epcot yesterday. It was part of a cast member preview, so we made the 5+ hour drive (one way) and spent one night (SSR). We rode it twice, back-to-back, though we could have ridden it as many times as we wanted as it wasn't crowded with CMs when we went 2 p.m. Imagine it not being crowded given it was 94F and heat index around 104-106.   

Anyway, the ride is quite entertaining, albeit it short--I think a tad under two minutes. If you've watched video of the ride in Disneyland Paris, then you know what it's like. It's a cross between the new Mickey/Minnie train ride and ROTR. As such, it's better than the train, not quite as good as ROTR (which is not in my top 5 or rides at the World). I wouldn't wait a couple of hours--heck, I wouldn't wait more than 30-40 minutes tops. But, that's true of any ride for me. The 3D is just average, and I found the sound a bit muddled. However, the attention to detail in other aspects (such as the part of the ride where you're in the pantry), are a hoot. It's located to the far right side of the France pavilion as you come in from the international gateway. 

As for SSR, we had requested Congress Park and got a room in the building closest to DS--Bldg 11. Great ground floor, newly refurbished studio. No complaints about it. Close to a quiet pool, and man did that hot tub feel good, as did the actual pool itself. It was our third time at SSR, and we really like the location vis-a-vis DS, as well as it's easy to get to or leave when coming and going from WDW--no long drives down numerous roads to finally get to, say, Poly. 

We ate at Wine Bar George (excellent) and did take out from Kona (mediocre). WBG had excellent service at our lunch, and the burrata on toasted bread with tomatoes and olive oil was topnotch. The charcuterie board was also very good. Superb wine selection. We've eaten there twice now and enjoyed it both times--and you can sit outside! We've enjoyed Kona's Asian wings and potstickers before, and the sushi there has been very well made. None of the above were very good. The wings needed a better sauce; the pot stickers were fine but bland; and the sushi wasn't as expected--just bland and no attention to detail as in the past. Further, the mobile order app on MDE allowed us to order food there with no issues, unlike a few other places where it tells you, "you can only order here if you're staying here." Yet, when we got to the gate, the security guard made us turn around because he said we weren't staying there! We told him the app let us, and he didn't care: "I'm aware that sometimes the app is wrong, but you can't stay." He suggested we park all the way over at the TTC and walk in.  I swallowed my ire, and we found another way...if I told you, I'd have to make you disappear just like spies do all the time.  All in all, it was a good, albeit, very fast trip. Back to the house now.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Folks
Its been awhile since I have posted here, lurked as time allows.  Work way busier than I prefer, but its all good.  Helps foot the bill for those much needed getaways

Yesterday was a tough one as we had to put down our 18 yr old kitty who had lived with us indoors since her young kitten days.  Her sibling, Sneezy, passed away in 2016 and we just knew Bailey would grieve herself away.  But she bounced back and lived a very old age as cats go.  She was no doubt a part of our family, to the point of being one of our kids.  She had started having seizures a couple years ago, but they never seemed to bother her once they passed, but the last 1 1/2 weeks, she had really began to decline, but times we would see her bounce back to her old self.  Our entire family, including Tammy and our 2 adult kids were there in her final moments.  We are very sad, but know she is in a far better place and we shall see her again.  She is probably running with her sister and other siblings right now, pain free.  I share all this as I know many of you understand and have been through it all before yourselves.  I know I won't get ridiculed or laughed at to share here.


----------



## Corinne

Oh Jimmy, so sorry for your loss, hugs to you all at this tough time.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Lorana said:


> I thought you all might appreciate that we’re staying at the “original Wilderness Lodge,” aka Old Faithful Inn in Yellowstone National Park today. If we can’t be at VWL, this is the next best thing.
> 
> View attachment 598596
> 
> View attachment 598597
> 
> View attachment 598598


I'm so jealous!!!  We love it there!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> Hey Folks
> Its been awhile since I have posted here, lurked as time allows.  Work way busier than I prefer, but its all good.  Helps foot the bill for those much needed getaways
> 
> Yesterday was a tough one as we had to put down our 18 yr old kitty who had lived with us indoors since her young kitten days.  Her sibling, Sneezy, passed away in 2016 and we just knew Bailey would grieve herself away.  But she bounced back and lived a very old age as cats go.  She was no doubt a part of our family, to the point of being one of our kids.  She had started having seizures a couple years ago, but they never seemed to bother her once they passed, but the last 1 1/2 weeks, she had really began to decline, but times we would see her bounce back to her old self.  Our entire family, including Tammy and our 2 adult kids were there in her final moments.  We are very sad, but know she is in a far better place and we shall see her again.  She is probably running with her sister and other siblings right now, pain free.  I share all this as I know many of you understand and have been through it all before yourselves.  I know I won't get ridiculed or laughed at to share here.


I am so sorry for your loss.  I would never laugh or ridicule someone for grieving a pet that they loved.  I have been there too many times myself.  It is so difficult.  My heart goes out to your family.


----------



## Lakegirl

Jimmy my thoughts  are with you and your family during this very difficult time.


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks to all for understanding

With all the world issues at hand, this is small potatoes, but it sure is tough to deal with the emotions all the same.  Keeping busy helps, but Sunday being a slow down day doesn't help.  Heck, me and Tammy spent 5 hours doing our Sunday paperwork for our business, and it occurs to us, Bailey would have been right there beside us or in our laps or prancing across our computers making sure we understood she was still the Queen of our home and she needed attn.  So then the tears start flowing again.  Time will help as it can heal the broken heart, or at least mend it.  

This group of groupies as we refer to ourselves, y'all are a special bunch!  I feel so fortunate that God placed me with you folks, to be able to share our love obviously of The Lodge, Disney and many other things.  But beyond that, you folks are ones I can reach out to for bigger things, prayer, kind words and thoughts and not be thought of any differently.  You get me, and that matters, even in my quirky ways, you get me


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks to all for understanding
> 
> With all the world issues at hand, this is small potatoes, but it sure is tough to deal with the emotions all the same.  Keeping busy helps, but Sunday being a slow down day doesn't help.  Heck, me and Tammy spent 5 hours doing our Sunday paperwork for our business, and it occurs to us, Bailey would have been right there beside us or in our laps or prancing across our computers making sure we understood she was still the Queen of our home and she needed attn.  So then the tears start flowing again.  Time will help as it can heal the broken heart, or at least mend it.
> 
> This group of groupies as we refer to ourselves, y'all are a special bunch!  I feel so fortunate that God placed me with you folks, to be able to share our love obviously of The Lodge, Disney and many other things.  But beyond that, you folks are ones I can reach out to for bigger things, prayer, kind words and thoughts and not be thought of any differently.  You get me, and that matters, even in my quirky ways, you get me


I'm so sorry.  I know how difficult it is.  Especially the firsts without your babies.  I hope you can find some comfort knowing that you gave her a great life in a loving home and that she loved you very much.  You are so right about this group.  You and the rest of the groupies have been there a number of times for me when my DH and I have gone through tough times and I really appreciate it.  So nice to know that in the midst of going through something tough that we have this safe place to go to where we all care about and support each other.  Gosh I have been a member 14 years and may not always be on here but even when I'm AWOL for a bit I still think about all of you and care about everyone.  There is no where else anywhere that is like this and I'm so grateful to be a groupie!!!!!


----------



## suse66

jimmytammy said:


> With all the world issues at hand, this is small potatoes, but it sure is tough to deal with the emotions all the same. Keeping busy helps, but Sunday being a slow down day doesn't help. Heck, me and Tammy spent 5 hours doing our Sunday paperwork for our business, and it occurs to us, Bailey would have been right there beside us or in our laps or prancing across our computers making sure we understood she was still the Queen of our home and she needed attn. So then the tears start flowing again. Time will help as it can heal the broken heart, or at least mend it.


I am so sorry for your loss. We lost our beautiful boy, Murphy, on July 13th. He was the sweetest, most loyal cat and the best friend to us. We miss him terribly. I can empathize so much with how you are feeling with the loss of your Bailey.


----------



## momtwoboys

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks to all for understanding
> 
> With all the world issues at hand, this is small potatoes, but it sure is tough to deal with the emotions all the same.  Keeping busy helps, but Sunday being a slow down day doesn't help.  Heck, me and Tammy spent 5 hours doing our Sunday paperwork for our business, and it occurs to us, Bailey would have been right there beside us or in our laps or prancing across our computers making sure we understood she was still the Queen of our home and she needed attn.  So then the tears start flowing again.  Time will help as it can heal the broken heart, or at least mend it.
> 
> This group of groupies as we refer to ourselves, y'all are a special bunch!  I feel so fortunate that God placed me with you folks, to be able to share our love obviously of The Lodge, Disney and many other things.  But beyond that, you folks are ones I can reach out to for bigger things, prayer, kind words and thoughts and not be thought of any differently.  You get me, and that matters, even in my quirky ways, you get me


so so so sorry for your loss. We understand the heartache. We lost our sweet Toy Fox Terrier Lily on July 5th. I hate how empty the house feels. I hope you can feel better as the days pass and keep the sweet memories close.


----------



## Suzabella

sleepydog25 said:


> Congrats on the snag of the rooms and the potential new contract at VWL! Corinne is correct--no actual refurb has begun there as yet to my knowledge. They may have taken a couple of rooms or so out of the inventory to renovate--a dry run so to speak--but no major inventory drop is in play at the moment. It's one of the, if not THE, most highly sought resort during the holidays, so I'm sure they'll wait until after this year's season to begin. 2022 seems to be the year of refurbs--DHHIR is also supposed to undergo one.



I'm excited and nervous at the same time.  We love both of our home resorts but really hope they keep some of what makes them so special.  No idea what that is but...I hope we don't lose the essence of these 2 wonderful resorts.



jimmytammy said:


> Hey Folks
> Its been awhile since I have posted here, lurked as time allows.  Work way busier than I prefer, but its all good.  Helps foot the bill for those much needed getaways
> 
> Yesterday was a tough one as we had to put down our 18 yr old kitty who had lived with us indoors since her young kitten days.  Her sibling, Sneezy, passed away in 2016 and we just knew Bailey would grieve herself away.  But she bounced back and lived a very old age as cats go.  She was no doubt a part of our family, to the point of being one of our kids.  She had started having seizures a couple years ago, but they never seemed to bother her once they passed, but the last 1 1/2 weeks, she had really began to decline, but times we would see her bounce back to her old self.  Our entire family, including Tammy and our 2 adult kids were there in her final moments.  We are very sad, but know she is in a far better place and we shall see her again.  She is probably running with her sister and other siblings right now, pain free.  I share all this as I know many of you understand and have been through it all before yourselves.  I know I won't get ridiculed or laughed at to share here.



I'm so sorry for your loss.  The hardest part about having furkids is that they just don't stay with us long enough.


----------



## gretabull

Hi! I just found out Disney waived ROFR for my 220 point contract!!! I am so excited to visit my new home resort! Can someone check to see if there is any availability during the last 2 weeks of May? Is there somewhere online where I can read how to go about navigating the DVC website and linking trips to My Disney experience? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Suzabella

Welcome home!!

There is availability at every room level for the last 2 weeks in May.  You're still within the home resort booking priority window.  It likely won't get dicey until the 7 month window point or Disney takes rooms offline for the refurb.

Search the forums here.  I haven't done it in a while but if I remember correctly it involves entering your reservation number into the MDE page.  It's not too involved but I'm sure someone can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## gretabull

Thank you! I don't have to closing documents yet or a member # so I was hoping there would still be availability for May by the time I get them.


----------



## McMonsters

We are blessed to finally stay at the lodge for our upcoming trip in October!  I had to replan our trip that was originally the kids and I to include my husband.  Originally we had a split stay at our home resort of SSR and Coronado but the addition of the hubs bumped us up to 5 in a room so I‘ve been working hard to piece it together.  So now we have Poly, Boulder and the GF…I really can’t complain, bucket list trip for sure !  All three are a first for us but we have always allowed time to visit the lodge on our past trips for the amazing calmness we experience while there.  Despite our DVC contract our true Disney home is the Fort but I’m betting the lodge will rival it once we actually stay.  The whole point of this trip is for my middle child’s birthday and all she asked was to be able to get a bison burger at the lodge, she was super excited to find out we are finally staying and can drop in for a burger more than once!


----------



## Suzabella

Hope you have a great trip!

 I have to admit that the first time we stayed on our own points, I walked around the room weeping.


----------



## sleepydog25

gretabull said:


> Hi! I just found out Disney waived ROFR for my 220 point contract!!! I am so excited to visit my new home resort! Can someone check to see if there is any availability during the last 2 weeks of May? Is there somewhere online where I can read how to go about navigating the DVC website and linking trips to My Disney experience? Thanks in advance!!!


Congratulations and   HOME!



McMonsters said:


> We are blessed to finally stay at the lodge for our upcoming trip in October!  I had to replan our trip that was originally the kids and I to include my husband.  Originally we had a split stay at our home resort of SSR and Coronado but the addition of the hubs bumped us up to 5 in a room so I‘ve been working hard to piece it together.  So now we have Poly, Boulder and the GF…I really can’t complain, bucket list trip for sure !  All three are a first for us but we have always allowed time to visit the lodge on our past trips for the amazing calmness we experience while there.  Despite our DVC contract our true Disney home is the Fort but I’m betting the lodge will rival it once we actually stay.  The whole point of this trip is for my middle child’s birthday and all she asked was to be able to get a bison burger at the lodge, she was super excited to find out we are finally staying and can drop in for a burger more than once!


While visiting the Lodge is great, nothing beats staying there. Have fun!


----------



## twokats

Jimmy, so sorry about your loss.  I had a memory come up today that had Max in it and that started me tearing up and he has been gone over two years.  

Don't know how much I have missed since I have not been able to be on here for months.  My son has been in and out of the hospital with UTI's and they finally compromised his shunt and he got an infection in his brain which had to be taken care of before a new shunt could be put back in.  It was very touch and go for a while, but he is finally home and getting back to his old self.

Kati and I had a great trip in May and really enjoyed ourselves.  We will get to go to SSR for one night in January before a cruise on the Fantasy that we hope to take.  
Hope everyone has a great Labor Day weekend.


----------



## hhisc16

1 night studio stay on 12/21!

I am curious to see what our view will be...


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats said:


> Jimmy, so sorry about your loss.  I had a memory come up today that had Max in it and that started me tearing up and he has been gone over two years.
> 
> Kathy, we are in the mountains of NC for a much needed getaway and it hit me before we went to bed last night, once we return, Bailey will not be at the back door to greet us as she once did on our return.  I can still see her for brief moments, catching her in her usual resting spots.  I know its just my imagination, but she is still there in Spirit.  I still miss my previous 2 dogs and the 1st one has been gone more than 25 years, in addition to Baileys sister, Sneezy.  Only the memories help us making through it all.  Thanks be to God to have those and to have had our little fur babies, albeit, for a short time.
> 
> Don't know how much I have missed since I have not been able to be on here for months.  My son has been in and out of the hospital with UTI's and they finally compromised his shunt and he got an infection in his brain which had to be taken care of before a new shunt could be put back in.  It was very touch and go for a while, but he is finally home and getting back to his old self.
> 
> Ive been following along with Clays progress on FB and lifting him and you folks in prayer.  He is fortunate to have a family like you folks that love him and only want the best for him.
> 
> 
> 
> Kati and I had a great trip in May and really enjoyed ourselves.  We will get to go to SSR for one night in January before a cruise on the Fantasy that we hope to take.
> Hope everyone has a great Labor Day weekend.


----------



## sleepydog25

hhisc16 said:


> 1 night studio stay on 12/21!
> 
> I am curious to see what our view will be...


Well, it could be a great water view or pool view...or it could be the standard KAT4DISNEY view which is of trees.    Seriously, there are only a handful of rooms with less than lovely views.


----------



## Lakegirl

twokats said:


> Jimmy, so sorry about your loss.  I had a memory come up today that had Max in it and that started me tearing up and he has been gone over two years.
> 
> Don't know how much I have missed since I have not been able to be on here for months.  My son has been in and out of the hospital with UTI's and they finally compromised his shunt and he got an infection in his brain which had to be taken care of before a new shunt could be put back in.  It was very touch and go for a while, but he is finally home and getting back to his old self.
> 
> Kati and I had a great trip in May and really enjoyed ourselves.  We will get to go to SSR for one night in January before a cruise on the Fantasy that we hope to take.
> Hope everyone has a great Labor Day weekend.


So sorry to hear about your son’s health issue, but glad he is on the mend and it’s nice to hear from you.


----------



## Corinne

suse66 said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> I returned from a split stay at BWV and VWL last Sunday and was thrilled to be back at the Lodge! While Boardwalk was fine, it is too "in the centre of things" for my taste. When we arrived at the Lodge for the last 4 nights of our stay, I took a big breath in, looked around and felt "I'm home" down to the tips of my toes.
> 
> I had a studio villa, room 2503 to be precise, and it was spotless. The only thing was that the sofa bed would have been impossible for anyone to sleep on. My 21 year old son ended up sleeping on the pull down single bed under the TV and found it to be perfect. One thing to be aware of with 2503  is that it is a connecting room and we could hear everything the family in the next room said. Some of which was not very pleasant, to say the least. Hopefully they will address the noise issue in the refurb.
> 
> We loved, loved, loved staying at VWL. It is my home resort and this was my first trip "home" since purchasing DVC in November of 2019. Buy where you want to stay is the advice often given and I can tell you I would happily stay here every trip. I adore the pool, the lovely walkways, the seating areas in the lobby, the boat to MK, Geyser Point and the general ambiance. I was so sad to leave but will hopefully be back for another 4 nights in December if all is well with the world.
> 
> Happy to be part of the VWL fan club!


Glad you had a great stay!


----------



## Corinne

Happy Saturday Groupie friends! I was checking email this morning and my eyes immediately zeroed in on this: 
*Disney Vacation Club “We can’t wait to welcome you home” *

Which could only mean one thing, our BCV waitlist came through!…….It has been so long since our last stay there, it is our favorite resort ((along with VWL, obvi), so very excited.

Nice way to start the day! Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## Lakegirl

Corinne said:


> Happy Saturday Groupie friends! I was checking email this morning and my eyes immediately zeroed in on this:
> *Disney Vacation Club “We can’t wait to welcome you home” *
> 
> Which could only mean one thing, our BCV waitlist came through!…….It has been so long since our last stay there, it is our favorite resort ((along with VWL, obvi), so very excited.
> 
> Nice way to start the day! Hope you all have a great weekend.


So happy for you! I have been stalking for our 2 upcoming trips was able to get 2 nights at Riveria for September and 1 night which should have been two at BLT for December.  I lost a night due to not being able to borrow to modify my stay.  So glad for you.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Corinne said:


> Happy Saturday Groupie friends! I was checking email this morning and my eyes immediately zeroed in on this:
> *Disney Vacation Club “We can’t wait to welcome you home” *
> 
> Which could only mean one thing, our BCV waitlist came through!…….It has been so long since our last stay there, it is our favorite resort ((along with VWL, obvi), so very excited.
> 
> Nice way to start the day! Hope you all have a great weekend.


I am so glad they are filling waitlists!  Good for you!


----------



## Granny

Well, I've been missing in action for far too long.  I could say that I've been really too busy to post, but honestly that wouldn't be true.   I'm just going through a period where thoughts of WDW have been kind of depressing.  After I post this, I am heading over to the Member site to cancel our October ten day trip which would have been our first with my daughter, son-in-law and our 1 year old grandson.  We had booked BWV...perfect for Food & Wine Festival.  I had thought that for sure we'd be past the worst part of this whole Covid mess, but alas Florida is a total mess and Disney isn't helping much with their policies.  So I have to go dig through my points and see what the cancellation will do to us.  I think I will have to try to rent out some of the points as they may be expiring (already banked in so can't bank again).

I will say that this group continues to be a beacon of hope and friendship.  You all are so supportive, and non-judgmental.  Bless each of you for your companionship during these tough times.

*Jimmy...*sorry to hear about the loss of your cat.  18 years is a really long time and even though we know that they will leave us at some point, it is always hard to part with our furry friends. 

*Corinne...*congratulations on your waitlist coming through!  I hope you guys have a magical trip at BCV!

*Kathy (twokats)...*prayers going up for your son and your family as you continue to share in his struggles.  I'm so glad that you and Kati got a trip in and enjoyed yourselves for that time.  At its best, WDW is an escape and allows us to create such good memories with family and friends.

*gretabull...*.congratulations on passing ROFR and enjoy your new home resort!


----------



## bobbiwoz

twokats said:


> Jimmy, so sorry about your loss.  I had a memory come up today that had Max in it and that started me tearing up and he has been gone over two years.
> 
> Don't know how much I have missed since I have not been able to be on here for months.  My son has been in and out of the hospital with UTI's and they finally compromised his shunt and he got an infection in his brain which had to be taken care of before a new shunt could be put back in.  It was very touch and go for a while, but he is finally home and getting back to his old self.
> 
> Kati and I had a great trip in May and really enjoyed ourselves.  We will get to go to SSR for one night in January before a cruise on the Fantasy that we hope to take.
> Hope everyone has a great Labor Day weekend.


I am so happy to read that your son is getting better.  What a scary time that must have been for you.


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> Well, I've been missing in action for far too long.  I could say that I've been really too busy to post, but honestly that wouldn't be true.   I'm just going through a period where thoughts of WDW have been kind of depressing.  After I post this, I am heading over to the Member site to cancel our October ten day trip which would have been our first with my daughter, son-in-law and our 1 year old grandson.  We had booked BWV...perfect for Food & Wine Festival.  I had thought that for sure we'd be past the worst part of this whole Covid mess, but alas Florida is a total mess and Disney isn't helping much with their policies.  So I have to go dig through my points and see what the cancellation will do to us.  I think I will have to try to rent out some of the points as they may be expiring (already banked in so can't bank again).
> 
> I will say that this group continues to be a beacon of hope and friendship.  You all are so supportive, and non-judgmental.  Bless each of you for your companionship during these tough times.
> 
> *Jimmy...*sorry to hear about the loss of your cat.  18 years is a really long time and even though we know that they will leave us at some point, it is always hard to part with our furry friends.
> 
> *Corinne...*congratulations on your waitlist coming through!  I hope you guys have a magical trip at BCV!
> 
> *Kathy (twokats)...*prayers going up for your son and your family as you continue to share in his struggles.  I'm so glad that you and Kati got a trip in and enjoyed yourselves for that time.  At its best, WDW is an escape and allows us to create such good memories with family and friends.
> 
> *gretabull...*.congratulations on passing ROFR and enjoy your new home resort!



Tom, to be honest, I was beginning  to worry that I haven’t seen you here in a few weeks, and I knew you had your wonderful trip planned with your family.  I completely understand your feelings, and I would be lying if I said I am not anxious about our trip next month. Dana and I went back and forth for days, and we finally made the decision to move forward. I hope we will be ok. We will be wearing masks, and, if need be we will just hang at the pool if we find the crowds overwhelming. We definitely will not be viewing fireworks en masse.  I am also disappointed with Disney‘s decisions, and pray we will be moving towards a brighter world soon.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny
We totally understand your feelings about WDW and moving forward with trips, etc.  We too were somewhat in the same boat hoping to take  our grands in Feb, but alas, it was not to be.  Im with Corinne on this, lets get past this mess and get back to "normal" whatever that may be in the future.  

If this continues down the path it is currently taking, we will be selling our points and going other places with less people and taking our money elsewhere. I dont want to too this, but will do so if things keep trickling downhill as they are now. Its a wait and see game for us


----------



## momtwoboys

we are trying to figure out what the right thing to do with our Nov quick trip. It was to be for my 50th bday, and we are both vaccinated, but the whole Delta variant is scaring me more this fall than the April trip we went on when we had just been fully vaccinated and they were social distancing and enforcing masks. I just dont know what to do and its getting closer. We are also booked for next spring March 31-April 7th our annual spring trip. We have never been near my birthday and we though we were going to be doing better in the world by then..... hugs to all on here!


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> Granny
> We totally understand your feelings about WDW and moving forward with trips, etc.  We too were somewhat in the same boat hoping to take  our grands in Feb, but alas, it was not to be.  Im with Corinne on this, lets get past this mess and get back to "normal" whatever that may be in the future.
> 
> If this continues down the path it is currently taking, we will be selling our points and going other places with less people and taking our money elsewhere. I dont want to too this, but will do so if things keep trickling downhill as they are now. Its a wait and see game for us



I'm not saying we weren't nervous, but we followed the guidelines for our protection and had a very easy trip.  We figured if we could handle the airline, we could do just about anything!


----------



## bobbiwoz

twokats said:


> I'm not saying we weren't nervous, but we followed the guidelines for our protection and had a very easy trip.  We figured if we could handle the airline, we could do just about anything!


We feel the same way.  I, more than DH, am concerned, but we have travelled to WDW and Pigeon Forge TN in August.

The Cruise we have planned for Labor Day is between tests Tom needs because he has a spot of cancer on a lung, and there are tests to decide how it will be treated.


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> Tom, to be honest, I was beginning  to worry that I haven’t seen you here in a few weeks, and I knew you had your wonderful trip planned with your family.  I completely understand your feelings, and I would be lying if I said I am not anxious about our trip next month. Dana and I went back and forth for days, and we finally made the decision to move forward. I hope we will be ok. We will be wearing masks, and, if need be we will just hang at the pool if we find the crowds overwhelming. We definitely will not be viewing fireworks en masse.  I am also disappointed with Disney‘s decisions, and pray we will be moving towards a brighter world soon.



*Corinne*...thanks for the kind note.  Honestly, if we weren't taking my 1 year old grandson, we'd probably go.   In fact we have a December trip reserved for just Cindy and I and I think we will go for that one.  Kind of a "wait and see" thing, but we are close to the 30 day period to our October trip so I decided just to cancel a few days earlier.  I can't imagine what could change between now and a few days from now when we hit the 30 day cancellation mark.  I hope you and Dana have a great trip!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Granny
> We totally understand your feelings about WDW and moving forward with trips, etc.  We too were somewhat in the same boat hoping to take  our grands in Feb, but alas, it was not to be.  Im with Corinne on this, lets get past this mess and get back to "normal" whatever that may be in the future.
> 
> If this continues down the path it is currently taking, we will be selling our points and going other places with less people and taking our money elsewhere. I dont want to too this, but will do so if things keep trickling downhill as they are now. Its a wait and see game for us



*Jimmy.*..it looks like you and I took a Disboards hiatius right about the same time.  I'd say that "great minds think alike", but in this case it probably doesn't apply.   

I have a fair number of points I need to use up in the next 8 months, so I may very well go the point rental route.  It's a nice option to have, and will probably cover the annual dues so that's a nice bonus.  But we didn't buy points to rent them, so we'd prefer to go if we can.

What a mess for Disney and their big 50 anniversary celebration.  Of course, this is the same company that is celebrating the 50th anniversary by discontinuing Magical Express and charging for Fast Passes.  Kind of a weird "thank you note" to their customers.


----------



## Granny

twokats said:


> I'm not saying we weren't nervous, but we followed the guidelines for our protection and had a very easy trip.  We figured if we could handle the airline, we could do just about anything!



*Kathy.*..thank you for your comments.  It's good to hear some good news coming out of WDW trips these days.  Yes, flying down to Orlando is on our list of concerns but I think we'll be okay with it.  As I indicated, if we didn't have an unvaccinated toddler with us, we would probably have gone.  As is, we are hoping to still go for our December trip.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Granny said:


> *Corinne*...thanks for the kind note.  Honestly, if we weren't taking my 1 year old grandson, we'd probably go.   In fact we have a December trip reserved for just Cindy and I and I think we will go for that one.  Kind of a "wait and see" thing, but we are close to the 30 day period to our October trip so I decided just to cancel a few days earlier.  I can't imagine what could change between now and a few days from now when we hit the 30 day cancellation mark.  I hope you and Dana have a great trip!


Yes, your toddler must be protected.  I hope you be able to have a “rain check“ for this vacation in the future!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twokats said:


> Jimmy, so sorry about your loss.  I had a memory come up today that had Max in it and that started me tearing up and he has been gone over two years.
> 
> Don't know how much I have missed since I have not been able to be on here for months.  My son has been in and out of the hospital with UTI's and they finally compromised his shunt and he got an infection in his brain which had to be taken care of before a new shunt could be put back in.  It was very touch and go for a while, but he is finally home and getting back to his old self.
> 
> Kati and I had a great trip in May and really enjoyed ourselves.  We will get to go to SSR for one night in January before a cruise on the Fantasy that we hope to take.
> Hope everyone has a great Labor Day weekend.


I'm so glad your son is recovering.  That had to be a really scary time.  


Corinne said:


> Happy Saturday Groupie friends! I was checking email this morning and my eyes immediately zeroed in on this:
> *Disney Vacation Club “We can’t wait to welcome you home” *
> 
> Which could only mean one thing, our BCV waitlist came through!…….It has been so long since our last stay there, it is our favorite resort ((along with VWL, obvi), so very excited.
> 
> Nice way to start the day! Hope you all have a great weekend.


Oh nice!  For our trip in February we are waitlisting for a couple of nights and nothing has come through yet.  Right now we are doing a few days at BLT to start, 2 at SSR then the rest at BWV.  We are really hoping to get the 2 at SSR changed to either BLT or BWV.  Really don't want to do a 3 way split stay. 


Granny said:


> Well, I've been missing in action for far too long.  I could say that I've been really too busy to post, but honestly that wouldn't be true.   I'm just going through a period where thoughts of WDW have been kind of depressing.  After I post this, I am heading over to the Member site to cancel our October ten day trip which would have been our first with my daughter, son-in-law and our 1 year old grandson.  We had booked BWV...perfect for Food & Wine Festival.  I had thought that for sure we'd be past the worst part of this whole Covid mess, but alas Florida is a total mess and Disney isn't helping much with their policies.  So I have to go dig through my points and see what the cancellation will do to us.  I think I will have to try to rent out some of the points as they may be expiring (already banked in so can't bank again).
> 
> I will say that this group continues to be a beacon of hope and friendship.  You all are so supportive, and non-judgmental.  Bless each of you for your companionship during these tough times.
> 
> *Jimmy...*sorry to hear about the loss of your cat.  18 years is a really long time and even though we know that they will leave us at some point, it is always hard to part with our furry friends.
> 
> *Corinne...*congratulations on your waitlist coming through!  I hope you guys have a magical trip at BCV!
> 
> *Kathy (twokats)...*prayers going up for your son and your family as you continue to share in his struggles.  I'm so glad that you and Kati got a trip in and enjoyed yourselves for that time.  At its best, WDW is an escape and allows us to create such good memories with family and friends.
> 
> *gretabull...*.congratulations on passing ROFR and enjoy your new home resort!


Granny sorry you are gonna have to cancel your trip.  I see so many people changing or cancelling and it has me hoping I have done the right thing by planning a trip in February.  Really thought things would be better by then and I'm really hoping it will be.


----------



## horselover

Greetings Groupie friends!  I know it's been a really, really long time since I last posted.  I haven't been on the boards at all for I don't even know how long.  A long time we'll say.  I popped on to see if the rent trade board was still in existence.  You don't know how happy it makes me to see this thread is still going & so many familiar faces are still posting.  

So much has happened since I last posted.  I hope you all have survived it.  It does seem like survival is about as good as it gets these days.

I read back a few posts & see there's discussion about canceling trips & selling points.  I too have been having the same thoughts.    I have been back to Disney since they reopened, but we canceled our family Christmas trip from 2020.  Lost so many points.  That hurt.  DH  & I went for F&G.  It was good to be out & about again, but so many of the things that were important to me are gone.  CMs mostly.  That hurts even more than the loss of points.  

I popped on to check on the R/T board because I'm not sure going on my annual F&W trip in Oct is such a good idea.   The case numbers are so high & I know Oct is going to bring big crowds.  Just not sure it's worth it for a subpar experience.  Add to that the endless "temporary" take aways that never come back & the new pay to play Genie+ I'm seriously considering selling my BLT points.   Little by little they've chipped away at the magic & I'm sad to say I'm think I'm just about done.  I'll see how 2022 plays out to decide if we'll keep our VWL & BCV points.  

I'm going to go read back & hope & see some happy news posts.  I really do hope you're all doing well.  I still often think of my groupie friends.  We'll always have the Lodge!  ❤


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Greetings Groupie friends!  I know it's been a really, really long time since I last posted.  I haven't been on the boards at all for I don't even know how long.  A long time we'll say.  I popped on to see if the rent trade board was still in existence.  You don't know how happy it makes me to see this thread is still going & so many familiar faces are still posting.
> 
> So much has happened since I last posted.  I hope you all have survived it.  It does seem like survival is about as good as it gets these days.
> 
> I read back a few posts & see there's discussion about canceling trips & selling points.  I too have been having the same thoughts.    I have been back to Disney since they reopened, but we canceled our family Christmas trip from 2020.  Lost so many points.  That hurt.  DH  & I went for F&G.  It was good to be out & about again, but so many of the things that were important to me are gone.  CMs mostly.  That hurts even more than the loss of points.
> 
> I popped on to check on the R/T board because I'm not sure going on my annual F&W trip in Oct is such a good idea.   The case numbers are so high & I know Oct is going to bring big crowds.  Just not sure it's worth it for a subpar experience.  Add to that the endless "temporary" take aways that never come back & the new pay to play Genie+ I'm seriously considering selling my BLT points.   Little by little they've chipped away at the magic & I'm sad to say I'm think I'm just about done.  I'll see how 2022 plays out to decide if we'll keep our VWL & BCV points.
> 
> I'm going to go read back & hope & see some happy news posts.  I really do hope you're all doing well.  I still often think of my groupie friends.  We'll always have the Lodge!  ❤


*HORSEY!!!!! *So, good to see you on here! Yep, we're still plugging along and going strong. Please don't be a stranger.


Granny said:


> Well, I've been missing in action for far too long.  I could say that I've been really too busy to post, but honestly that wouldn't be true.   I'm just going through a period where thoughts of WDW have been kind of depressing.  After I post this, I am heading over to the Member site to cancel our October ten day trip which would have been our first with my daughter, son-in-law and our 1 year old grandson.  We had booked BWV...perfect for Food & Wine Festival.  I had thought that for sure we'd be past the worst part of this whole Covid mess, but alas Florida is a total mess and Disney isn't helping much with their policies.  So I have to go dig through my points and see what the cancellation will do to us.  I think I will have to try to rent out some of the points as they may be expiring (already banked in so can't bank again).
> 
> I will say that this group continues to be a beacon of hope and friendship.  You all are so supportive, and non-judgmental.  Bless each of you for your companionship during these tough times.


*GRANNY!!!!! *Also marvelous to see you back and posting again. As with Horsey, please don't be a stranger! As for your trip you cancelled, there simply is no reason to take a chance. Take care!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

horselover said:


> Greetings Groupie friends!  I know it's been a really, really long time since I last posted.  I haven't been on the boards at all for I don't even know how long.  A long time we'll say.  I popped on to see if the rent trade board was still in existence.  You don't know how happy it makes me to see this thread is still going & so many familiar faces are still posting.
> 
> So much has happened since I last posted.  I hope you all have survived it.  It does seem like survival is about as good as it gets these days.
> 
> I read back a few posts & see there's discussion about canceling trips & selling points.  I too have been having the same thoughts.    I have been back to Disney since they reopened, but we canceled our family Christmas trip from 2020.  Lost so many points.  That hurt.  DH  & I went for F&G.  It was good to be out & about again, but so many of the things that were important to me are gone.  CMs mostly.  That hurts even more than the loss of points.
> 
> I popped on to check on the R/T board because I'm not sure going on my annual F&W trip in Oct is such a good idea.   The case numbers are so high & I know Oct is going to bring big crowds.  Just not sure it's worth it for a subpar experience.  Add to that the endless "temporary" take aways that never come back & the new pay to play Genie+ I'm seriously considering selling my BLT points.   Little by little they've chipped away at the magic & I'm sad to say I'm think I'm just about done.  I'll see how 2022 plays out to decide if we'll keep our VWL & BCV points.
> 
> I'm going to go read back & hope & see some happy news posts.  I really do hope you're all doing well.  I still often think of my groupie friends.  We'll always have the Lodge!  ❤


Hi Horselover!  Nice to hear from you.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey *Julie*!  Us ol folks are still hanging around(or hanging on by a Thread)  Glad to see you here and as Sleepy says,
dont be a stranger

*Granny*, we are back in the Beech Mt. area in NC for a much needed getaway(work is kicking me tail). Whilst here, Casey and I ran into a store to get coffee filters, and Poof I come out with 2 Civil War historical fiction books in my hand, previously signed by the author, Dr. Edward Aronoff. But Im bummed that its a trilogy and Vol 2 is not to be found. So in his books he has a website to find more books. So I proceed there but the Vol 2 is no longer available in print, but in tablet form. I like a good book in my hands, not on the computer. Call me old, it is what it is
But he also left his personal email and says to write if I would like to purchase products this way too.  So I wrote him and tell him we are at Beech for a long week and turns out, though he is from NY, he has a home here also and says we can meet up and he can sign book for me as he has copies.  Im stoked to say the least and he is also bringing a copy of Lees memoirs of his wartime records that were never compiled before Lee passed away.  He has many letters and documents in his possession  of Lees original writings that helped him write the book.  I knew this may be of some interest to you.


----------



## TCRAIG

Hey Groupies - just got an email about DVC Annual Passes starting 9/8 - More $$ (expected) and no Photo Pass included (not expected) - Sigh.  Luckily, my renewal date is 9/3-the site says I can renew my old Gold - hopefully at the old price and w/PP.


----------



## Crabby_Dan

Good morning Groupies. Today me and the wife are lazing about at HHI. Our first DVC trip since COVID hit. Yesterday I was sitting at the pool ( in the evening, when it wasn’t crowded) and some folks plopped down in the chairs right next to us.  I was creeped out briefly, lol.  But, that’s why we got vaccinated, right? So we didn’t have to worry?

Back when my wife’s family dragged me to WDW, years ago, I used to call WDW “Diseases of the World”.  People packed in like sardines, elbow to elbow, coughing and hacking.  I always got sick at some point during the week. So I ask myself, “Self, what has really changed? Is the world actually that much more unsafe than it used to be?”

I try to be prudent.  I run away ( literally, lol) if someone appears to be ill.  But,  I take solace in the fact that God is still in control.

WDW is changing. And not for the better, from what I can tell. Me and the wife discuss the value of owning DVC,  if we never visit the parks.  We have done a Resort only WDW vacation and enjoyed it, but a steady diet of parkless WDW vacations seems like a waste of $. Alas! I wish I had a crystal ball! 

So, “chin up“ Groupies! I love you guys! ( I have been lurking on this thread, longer than I can remember) Stay safe.  Do what you need to do.  Don’t be strangers ( I’m talking to you, *Granny*). Maybe I’ll cya at WDW some day


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> *HORSEY!!!!! *So, good to see you on here! Yep, we're still plugging along and going strong. Please don't be a stranger.



Ah Sly.  The only one that can call me horsey & not have it sound like an insult.    Good to see you here. I will try to not be a stranger, but I make no promises. I've said that before. 



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hi Horselover!  Nice to hear from you.



Thanks.  Nice to see you too.



jimmytammy said:


> Hey *Julie*! Us ol folks are still hanging around(or hanging on by a Thread)  Glad to see you here and as Sleepy says,
> dont be a stranger



Hi Jimmy.   Thanks.  I was sorry to read about your cat passing.  That's always so hard.    Our Lily is going to be 16 in Nov.  She's deaf now & also has kidney disease.  At her last check up the vet said prepare for a year at most.  That's going to be a sad day, but at least she had a good long life.

Saw today's AP news.   I renewed my Gold pass back in May.   It will probably be my last AP.    ☹


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Ah Sly.  The only one that can call me horsey & not have it sound like an insult.    Good to see you here. I will try to not be a stranger, but I make no promises. I've said that before.


  As you know, it has always been meant with affection. 



Crabby_Dan said:


> Good morning Groupies. Today me and the wife are lazing about at HHI. Our first DVC trip since COVID hit. Yesterday I was sitting at the pool ( in the evening, when it wasn’t crowded) and some folks plopped down in the chairs right next to us.  I was creeped out briefly, lol.  But, that’s why we got vaccinated, right? So we didn’t have to worry?
> 
> So, “chin up“ Groupies! I love you guys! ( I have been lurking on this thread, longer than I can remember) Stay safe.  Do what you need to do.  Don’t be strangers ( I’m talking to you, *Granny*). Maybe I’ll cya at WDW some day


I hope your stay will be a marvelous one, and perhaps we'll cross paths. I work tomorrow, though it will be running around on one of those golf cart looking vehicles with a canopy covered loading bed on the back. My position tomorrow is to run clean linens and supplies to rooms and haul the used ones (and trash) away. Chances are that I'll be covering the "back 40," AKA Bldgs 21-31. Cheers!
Patrick


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> As you know, it has always been meant with affection.
> 
> I hope your stay will be a marvelous one, and perhaps we'll cross paths. I work tomorrow, though it will be running around on one of those golf cart looking vehicles with a canopy covered loading bed on the back. My position tomorrow is to run clean linens and supplies to rooms and haul the used ones (and trash) away. Chances are that I'll be covering the "back 40," AKA Bldgs 21-31. Cheers!
> Patrick



I know.  

Wait, are you working at DW now?  Fill me in please!


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> I know.
> 
> *Wait, are you working at DW now?*  Fill me in please!


At their resort in HHI! Moved to HHI nearly a year ago and picked up a part-time gig with the custodial department--best job here! I also cross-trained so that I often work as a housekeeping attendant...essentially a bar back for the housekeepers. I haul clean linens and supplies to them, and then haul away the used linens and trash. In between, I run items to guests or housekeepers, as needed. For example, if you run out of coffee on any given morning, you'd call the front desk who would, in turn, contact an attendant (like me!) to grab some and take it to the room. 

My custodial duties are generally assigned to the main pool area at the primary resort, the front desk building (Live Oak Lodge), or the Beach House. Again, it's a super job for the most part, and I love what I do. Have met both *bobbiwoz* and *jimmytammy* there during their trips to the resort. Come on over! It's a real vacation spot where you can relax, enjoy life, and eat some great food!


----------



## Crabby_Dan

sleepydog25 said:


> As you know, it has always been meant with affection.
> 
> I hope your stay will be a marvelous one, and perhaps we'll cross paths. I work tomorrow, though it will be running around on one of those golf cart looking vehicles with a canopy covered loading bed on the back. My position tomorrow is to run clean linens and supplies to rooms and haul the used ones (and trash) away. Chances are that I'll be covering the "back 40," AKA Bldgs 21-31. Cheers!
> Patrick



Having a great time here at HHI, except for this guy who keeps hassling me about an unpaid “membership fee.”  What’s that all about?


----------



## jimmytammy

Dan,
Is he sorta a tall, lean fellow, rides around on a cart?  Same guy kept approaching me at DHHI posing the same question.  I never paid him but he was pleasant all the same


----------



## sleepydog25

Crabby_Dan said:


> Having a great time here at HHI, except for this guy who keeps hassling me about an unpaid “membership fee.”  What’s that all about?


I'd pay up--I think he's serious about the fee...I mean, you don't want your credentials as a Groupie revoked, do ya? 



jimmytammy said:


> Dan,
> Is he sorta a tall, lean fellow, rides around on a cart?  Same guy kept approaching me at DHHI posing the same question.  I never paid him but he was pleasant all the same


I saw him, too! Pleasant AND handsome as the devil!


----------



## Granny

bobbiwoz said:


> Yes, your toddler must be protected.  I hope you be able to have a “rain check“ for this vacation in the future!



That's one of the things that makes this year's cancellation a tough one.  My daughter hopes to be pregnant next year so that would push any possible trip down the road a couple of years at least.  But it will all be good, I'm sure.  Thanks for your comments of support!


----------



## Crabby_Dan

jimmytammy said:


> Dan,
> Is he sorta a tall, lean fellow, rides around on a cart?  Same guy kept approaching me at DHHI posing the same question.  I never paid him but he was pleasant all the same



Yep. That’s the guy.  He was pleasant. Handsome too.


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> At their resort in HHI! Moved to HHI nearly a year ago and picked up a part-time gig with the custodial department--best job here! I also cross-trained so that I often work as a housekeeping attendant...essentially a bar back for the housekeepers. I haul clean linens and supplies to them, and then haul away the used linens and trash. In between, I run items to guests or housekeepers, as needed. For example, if you run out of coffee on any given morning, you'd call the front desk who would, in turn, contact an attendant (like me!) to grab some and take it to the room.
> 
> My custodial duties are generally assigned to the main pool area at the primary resort, the front desk building (Live Oak Lodge), or the Beach House. Again, it's a super job for the most part, and I love what I do. Have met both *bobbiwoz* and *jimmytammy* there during their trips to the resort. Come on over! It's a real vacation spot where you can relax, enjoy life, and eat some great food!



That is so wonderful!  Having a job you love makes a huge difference to you mental health.  We've never been to HHI.  We'll need to remedy that at some point.   What time of year do you recommend?  A time that still has nice weather, but not huge crowds?


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> That is so wonderful!  Having a job you love makes a huge difference to you mental health.  We've never been to HHI.  We'll need to remedy that at some point.   What time of year do you recommend?  A time that still has nice weather, but not huge crowds?


If you want smaller crowds, anytime after Labor Day and before spring break season. October is lovely--fewer people, ocean is still warm, and everything is open. Early November isn't too bad, either. After spring break but before Memorial Day is usually decent, as well, say late April through mid-May. Water hasn't warmed up a lot, but you can walk in it just fine.

Times to avoid, include spring breaks (weather is iffy during that time, but people come just the same), major holidays (Memorial Day, 4th of July, and Labor Day, Thanksgiving, Christmas), and any time from late May through late August...unless you must have those hot summer days lounging on the beach or pool side. January and February see much smaller crowds, but the weather is cool, and some restaurants do close for a few weeks to reboot for the coming year. Maybe I'll see you down here sometime!


----------



## Suzabella

I 2nd what Sleepy said.  Avoid those summer holidays like the plague.  The traffic is (one road in and one road out) International Bvld.'ish and the beaches are crowded.


----------



## momtwoboys

still no word on the refurb for BRV? Anyone hear anything???


----------



## Corinne

sleepydog25 said:


> If you want smaller crowds, anytime after Labor Day and before spring break season. October is lovely--fewer people, ocean is still warm, and everything is open. Early November isn't too bad, either. After spring break but before Memorial Day is usually decent, as well, say late April through mid-May. Water hasn't warmed up a lot, but you can walk in it just fine.
> 
> Times to avoid, include spring breaks (weather is iffy during that time, but people come just the same), major holidays (Memorial Day, 4th of July, and Labor Day, Thanksgiving, Christmas), and any time from late May through late August...unless you must have those hot summer days lounging on the beach or pool side. January and February see much smaller crowds, but the weather is cool, and some restaurants do close for a few weeks to reboot for the coming year. Maybe I'll see you down here sometime!



This is so helpful Sleepy! Our adult sons have both expressed interest in visiting HHI, (our younger son is headed there soon for a bachelor golf outing). i have a big birthday next June, so maybe we can get there!


----------



## Corinne

With the new AP announcement earlier this week, I’m wondering what is going to happen with our DVC Gold AP’s. You may recall I was able to renew the expired passes a few months ago. We still have to activate them. The new AP’s do not include Photo Pass, so I’m curious if they’re going to give us the “add on” which they’re now charging $99 for. I kinda enjoyed the perk of Photo Pass, I’m not angry, but I really am growing tired of them taking away so much. I wonder if there is finally going to be some sort of “correction“ for lack of a better term, with longtime guests DVC, AP holders just saying we’ve had enough?


----------



## momtwoboys

Corinne said:


> With the new AP announcement earlier this week, I’m wondering what is going to happen with our DVC Gold AP’s. You may recall I was able to renew the expired passes a few months ago. We still have to activate them. The new AP’s do not include Photo Pass, so I’m curious if they’re going to give us the “add on” which they’re now charging $99 for. I kinda enjoyed the perk of Photo Pass, I’m not angry, but I really am growing tired of them taking away so much. I wonder if there is finally going to be some sort of “correction“ for lack of a better term, with longtime guests DVC, AP holders just saying we’ve had enough?


we renewed on 8/9 also and will activate them on Nov 1 when we go for my 50bday so curious to see what will happen! Trying to make some dining this AM and the system isnt working. So I have zero hope or interest in the genie paid system, we wont use it! No thanks


----------



## jimmytammy

momtwoboys said:


> still no word on the refurb for BRV? Anyone hear anything???


Nothing yet.  Disney has a way of keeping info from us that we feel is pertinent in our planning.  As owners, it would be nice if they would keep us in the loop, even just to say, there is no date on the horizon.


----------



## momtwoboys

jimmytammy said:


> Nothing yet.  Disney has a way of keeping info from us that we feel is pertinent in our planning.  As owners, it would be nice if they would keep us in the loop, even just to say, there is no date on the horizon.


thank you!! this is why we want to look at other options and book a different resort. Last trip there none of the outlets even held the chargers in, they were all so loose they fell out. We figured by 2022 the rooms would all be redone, hahahaaaaaa. We love all other aspects of the BRV area.


----------



## horselover

Corinne said:


> I wonder if there is finally going to be some sort of “correction“ for lack of a better term, with longtime guests DVC, AP holders just saying we’ve had enough?



I can only speak for myself, but I will be "correcting".  The Genie+ system was the last straw for me.  I don't want to hear how they already do it at UA.  I don't go to UA I go to DW.  They've taken away too many things that used to be perks & now we have to pay, & pay, & pay.  I have no doubt Tables in Wonderland will not be returning.  I'm tired of it.   I won't be renewing my AP next May & my BLT points are being listed for sale today.   We'll never be able to do another family trip over Christmas again.  The restructure of the point chart ensured that.  Hell it's even more now to go in Oct which used to be a lower season.  It just really bugs me that they created all these festivals to get people in the parks & now that's it's worked they don't want us to come anymore.  I've heard you loud & clear Disney.   I'll sell some points, keep the VWL & BCV for now & go less often.  Sad that this day has come though.


----------



## twinklebug

Speaking of Annual Passes, and some bad personal experiences with MDE misplacing and loosing passes on me...

Anyone with an annual pass, particularly those who have the digital copy and not a card (such as if you bought it through the website) GET SCREENSHOTS of your passes and details now.

Changing over to the new passes may not do anything to these older ones right away, but one or two iterations of the software and tweaking the passes down the road and they very well could go *poof*, leaving you to stand in a guest services line and beg at a window to restore a pass neither you nor the cast members were guilty of removing.


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

Hi Everyone! My husband and I are heading down to Disney in November. We have stayed at CCV a few times and the hotel side of WL with our kids, this time it’s just us and we have a split stay SSR and BRV. We are still hoping our waitlist comes through for more nights at BR. We absolutely love Wilderness Lodge and try to stay there as much as we can. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what studio location to request? I really enjoy seeing the pool and Bay Lake if possible. Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## jimmytammy

AlldayIdreamaboutDisney said:


> Hi Everyone! My husband and I are heading down to Disney in November. We have stayed at CCV a few times and the hotel side of WL with our kids, this time it’s just us and we have a split stay SSR and BRV. We are still hoping our waitlist comes through for more nights at BR. We absolutely love Wilderness Lodge and try to stay there as much as we can. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what studio location to request? I really enjoy seeing the pool and Bay Lake if possible. Thanks for any ideas!


Hey and a Big Welcome to the Groupies!!!!
I would ask for a pool view as this will be more likely to merit you a lakeside view as well.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Hey and a Big Welcome to the Groupies!!!!
> I would ask for a pool view as this will be more likely to merit you a lakeside view as well.


 ,* ALLDAY! *Agree with JT that a pool view request, if honored, would put you lake side, and with any luck, a higher floor. Have a fun trip!


----------



## Granny

AlldayIdreamaboutDisney said:


> Hi Everyone! My husband and I are heading down to Disney in November. We have stayed at CCV a few times and the hotel side of WL with our kids, this time it’s just us and we have a split stay SSR and BRV. We are still hoping our waitlist comes through for more nights at BR. We absolutely love Wilderness Lodge and try to stay there as much as we can. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what studio location to request? I really enjoy seeing the pool and Bay Lake if possible. Thanks for any ideas!



Let me add my welcome to the VWL Groupies thread...yes, we haven't quite gotten around to accepting our beloved resort being re-named after rocks. 

The odd numbered villas at VWL (or BRV if preferred) face the lake side of the resort.  And while many of them afford a nice view of the lake or pool, there are some trees especially near the pool that will block the view a bit.  It's not a big thing, but just wanted you to be aware of that.  Also keep in mind that 50% of the villas face the lake or pool and it is the most common request there.  So please understand that you may not get that lake view.  We have one person here who has consistently requested but doesn't often (ever?) get a lake view.

The only suggestion I would have is to keep your request fairly general.  And if possible, avoid studio villa 4533 which has a nice pool & lake view but no balcony.  It is the only villa at the resort that doesn't have a balcony so when you check in you may mention that you would prefer to avoid that villa if a balcony is important to your enjoyment of a villa.

Have a great trip!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> 1) Let me add my welcome to the VWL Groupies thread...yes, we haven't quite gotten around to accepting our beloved resort being re-named after rocks.
> 
> 2) We have one person here who has consistently requested but doesn't often (ever?) get a lake view.


1)"...haven't quite gotten around to accepting..." As in never.   
2) Here, Kitty, Kitty...


----------



## Corinne

sleepydog25 said:


> 1)"...haven't quite gotten around to accepting..." As in never.
> 2) Here, Kitty, Kitty...


 As in NEVER!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Poor KAT!!  We have got to get her a Lakeview and soon


----------



## Lakegirl

Good Morning Groupies!!!  My puppy swallowed the remains of my daughters first blanket,  she has had it since birth and as she puts it been there for her her whole life anytime she’s been sad. Unfortunately it made the puppy very sick and got stuck between stomach and intestines. She had to have emergency surgery yesterday. She stayed overnight last night and we are hoping she can come home today.  They said she did great during surgery. On top of my daughter being upset and feeling so bad for the puppy we then had to change our trip to the week of the 19th because recovery is two weeks. We scrambled yesterday to change with DVC and then flights. Then of course work. I am super bummed because Boo Bash is now sold out and so is Ratitoulle preview.
Because of the borrowing rule (and this week is more points than the week of the 12th that we were going) we Are maxed out on points.  The only thing available was Copper Creek and we have to switch the last night to a walk in shower Because the studio we got was not available the whole time.  Poly Lake view was available but we were short like 10 points or something and yes I already bought my one time use year for this year .  Also dining was down last night and to boot My Disney Experience was not letting me fully link the new reservation.  CM on the phone told me it was a glitch they were having and to just be patient.  The problem is I can’t make my other park day.
when I would go to link it it told me it was already linked to somebody me but wouldn’t show up in my Disney experience and wouldn’t let me fully booked all my park days. 
But at least we are still going and we will have an amazing timeIm sure of it. 
Sorry for the long post but knew you guys would understand!
Oh Corinne looks like we will be there at the same time as you, we fly in on the 19th now.  Can’t remember where your staying though.  Have a great Labor Day everyone.


----------



## TCRAIG

LG - sorry about your pup - glad she’ll be ok - but on the bright side - Minnie meet up with Corrine?  We’ll be there 19-23 for a quick trip as well - staying at BWV…


----------



## Lakegirl

TCRAIG said:


> LG - sorry about your pup - glad she’ll be ok - but on the bright side - Minnie meet up with Corrine?  We’ll be there 19-23 for a quick trip as well - staying at BWV…


Thanks yes we will be there the 19th-24th.  Glad we get to still go.


----------



## Corinne

Oh Lakegirl, so sorry about your puppy and your daughters blankie! Glad to hear she fared well and will be ok! Happy to hear you were able to get a trip together!

We were originally staying at BWV, but our waitlist for BCV came through. Our dates are 9/17-9/24.  Tricia didn’t realize you were headed there the same time, we should all try and schedule a mini meet!


----------



## jimmytammy

Lakegirl
Well wishes and prayers for your little furry one


----------



## Suzabella

I'm so sorry about your fur kid.  It's so hard when they are hurt.  We had one of those this weekend too.  Our 3 yo pup tore her ACL.  She's on crate rest and meds for now.  Hoping it will heal and surgery won't be necessary.

You are going to sooooo need this trip!!


----------



## Lakegirl

Corinne said:


> Oh Lakegirl, so sorry about your puppy and your daughters blankie! Glad to hear she fared well and will be ok! Happy to hear you were able to get a trip together!
> 
> We were originally staying at BWV, but our waitlist for BCV came through. Our dates are 9/17-9/24.  Tricia didn’t realize you were headed there the same time, we should all try and schedule a mini meet!


I would love a meet up.  Corinne what time do you fly home on the 24th? We fly home at 4:35.


----------



## Lakegirl

Thank you everyone for your kind words.  She is going to be hard to keep quite as she is normally a very very active puppy.  Glad to have her home.


----------



## Suzabella

Lakegirl said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words.  She is going to be hard to keep quite as she is normally a very very active puppy.  Glad to have her home.



Talk to your vet.  Ours gave us a pain med that also calms our pup so she's sleeping/resting mostly.  I ran to the pet store and bought some yak cheese chews, a refillable Bento Ball and an extra Kong to put some soft food in and freeze.  Racking my brain to think of things to keep her busy for the next 3-4 weeks.


----------



## sleepydog25

Lakegirl said:


> Good Morning Groupies!!!  My puppy swallowed the remains of my daughters first blanket,  she has had it since birth and as she puts it been there for her her whole life anytime she’s been sad. Unfortunately it made the puppy very sick and got stuck between stomach and intestines. She had to have emergency surgery yesterday. She stayed overnight last night and we are hoping she can come home today.  They said she did great during surgery. On top of my daughter being upset and feeling so bad for the puppy we then had to change our trip to the week of the 19th because recovery is two weeks. We scrambled yesterday to change with DVC and then flights. Then of course work. I am super bummed because Boo Bash is now sold out and so is Ratitoulle preview.
> Because of the borrowing rule (and this week is more points than the week of the 12th that we were going) we Are maxed out on points.  The only thing available was Copper Creek and we have to switch the last night to a walk in shower Because the studio we got was not available the whole time.  Poly Lake view was available but we were short like 10 points or something and yes I already bought my one time use year for this year .  Also dining was down last night and to boot My Disney Experience was not letting me fully link the new reservation.  CM on the phone told me it was a glitch they were having and to just be patient.  The problem is I can’t make my other park day.
> when I would go to link it it told me it was already linked to somebody me but wouldn’t show up in my Disney experience and wouldn’t let me fully booked all my park days.
> But at least we are still going and we will have an amazing timeIm sure of it.
> Sorry for the long post but knew you guys would understand!
> Oh Corinne looks like we will be there at the same time as you, we fly in on the 19th now.  Can’t remember where your staying though.  Have a great Labor Day everyone.


Sorry for your troubles, and this just goes to show how complicated going to Disney has become anymore. Best wishes for a good trip!


----------



## DVC Jen

Lakegirl said:


> Good Morning Groupies!!!  My puppy swallowed the remains of my daughters first blanket,  she has had it since birth and as she puts it been there for her her whole life anytime she’s been sad. Unfortunately it made the puppy very sick and got stuck between stomach and intestines. She had to have emergency surgery yesterday. She stayed overnight last night and we are hoping she can come home today.  They said she did great during surgery.



yikes!  I am so glad your puppy is going to be Ok.  Our puppy swallowed a sewing needle and thread when she was about 4-5 months old.  I was terrified.  Somehow we and she got very lucky and the vet was able to get her to pass it without it doing any damage -other than about 1K of emergency and regular vet bills.  That was enough damage.  What is it about puppies eating everything??  I just pulled an arm that was attached to one of her stuffies out of Allies mouth a few minutes ago.  Give your sweet baby a belly rub for me.


----------



## Corinne

Lakegirl said:


> I would love a meet up.  Corinne what time do you fly home on the 24th? We fly home at 4:35.



We’re on the 2:55 flight, so definitely will be @ MCO at the same time. I will PM you and Tricia, perhaps we can meet if schedules allow!


----------



## PatMcDuck

Is anyone else cringing when you read how gorgeous the refurb is ay Poly with those wonderful fold down Murphy beds?  UGH, I know it was "just" a soft refurb there and my Boulder Ridge needs a hard refurb, but it still irks me that we are delayed 2 years off the original schedule.  Yes, Covid, but Poly and also I guess (?) the new studios at GF have cut in front of us in line.  I think if they at least confirmed 2022 I would feel better.

PS I LOVE Poly DVC and look forward to staying there in 2023.


----------



## TCRAIG

Agree - WL needs their refurb to become a priority.


----------



## momtwoboys

PatMcDuck said:


> Is anyone else cringing when you read how gorgeous the refurb is ay Poly with those wonderful fold down Murphy beds?  UGH, I know it was "just" a soft refurb there and my Boulder Ridge needs a hard refurb, but it still irks me that we are delayed 2 years off the original schedule.  Yes, Covid, but Poly and also I guess (?) the new studios at GF have cut in front of us in line.  I think if they at least confirmed 2022 I would feel better.
> 
> PS I LOVE Poly DVC and look forward to staying there in 2023.


we are not happy that those other dvc came before Brv. Its really not right!


----------



## Lorana

PatMcDuck said:


> Is anyone else cringing when you read how gorgeous the refurb is ay Poly with those wonderful fold down Murphy beds?  UGH, I know it was "just" a soft refurb there and my Boulder Ridge needs a hard refurb, but it still irks me that we are delayed 2 years off the original schedule.  Yes, Covid, but Poly and also I guess (?) the new studios at GF have cut in front of us in line.  I think if they at least confirmed 2022 I would feel better.
> 
> PS I LOVE Poly DVC and look forward to staying there in 2023.


YES.  DH and I were just talking about how hard it was for us not to get irrationally angry at PVB getting a refurb when VWL/BRV should have gotten one in 2019.  We are going in early 2022, and I was so hoping for a refurbed room before then!  

I think honestly what makes me most angry is that Disney doesn't seem to think it's important enough to get a refurb in time for the 50th, and as far as I'm concerned, it's THE most important hotel, right?  ;-)


----------



## jimmytammy

I think because we are off the beaten path a bit, smaller in room amounts, and not very vocal about it, we get the back seat treatment.  I may be off base, but it feels that way at least


----------



## jimmytammy

Did get some great news on FB just a few minutes ago.  Yee Haw Bob that entertains at Port Orleans Riverside, just got a call that he was being reinstated to his previous position as an entertainer, a job he has been out of for 1.5 years now.  His 1st day back is Oct 14.  Step in the right direction, IMO.


----------



## TCRAIG

Hey Jimmy - that’s the best news I’ve heard in awhile - thanks for sharing!


----------



## PatMcDuck

Followup on the BRV delayed refurb rant, I got a DVC satisfaction survey today, NOT related to a recent stay.  I was able to complain on there about the refurb delay, so I feel better now.  Also mentioned delayed maintence on DVC rooms, and in 2 spots mentioned BRV delays, lack of communication about it, and how badly it was needed there, and the frustrating delay. hahaha.


----------



## jimmytammy

PatMcDuck said:


> Followup on the BRV delayed refurb rant, I got a DVC satisfaction survey today, NOT related to a recent stay.  I was able to complain on there about the refurb delay, so I feel better now.  Also mentioned delayed maintence on DVC rooms, and in 2 spots mentioned BRV delays, lack of communication about it, and how badly it was needed there, and the frustrating delay. hahaha.


Go get em Pat!!


----------



## Lorana

Also, given that the BRV refurb was originally planned for 2020, did we already pay for it in our dues, since they would have planned for that cost when figuring out our dues increase?  If so, can they just keep sitting on that money, as that doesn’t seem right to me… and are they going to charge us again?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Can't believe that tomorrow it will be 20 years.  I'm sure we can all remember just where we were and remember that day well.  I think of our friend Eliza and what she went through that day.  I miss seeing her on here.  I hope she is doing well.  Take care everyone and let us always remember.


----------



## CarolynFH

Lorana said:


> Also, given that the BRV refurb was originally planned for 2020, did we already pay for it in our dues, since they would have planned for that cost when figuring out our dues increase?  If so, can they just keep sitting on that money, as that doesn’t seem right to me… and are they going to charge us again?


Part of the dues you pay goes into Reserves.  Money from the Reserves account is used to pay for refurbs (as well as repairs, etc.). It's like a savings account a person might have for their home, to cover improvements, repairs and maintenance. If a refurb is postponed, that money is still there, and the Reserve fund grows each year. That's what a well-run timeshare condominium association does, instead of hitting owners with huge "special assessments" to pay for things that should have been anticipated, like replacing worn-out furniture or replacing the roof.


----------



## sleepydog25

Morning, Groupies~
Yes, today marks the 20th anniversary of 9/11 and, no, we'll never forget. I'm sure we each have memories of what we were doing that day when the unimaginable occurred, and I never want to discount that emotion in anyone's life. However, the fact remains there is evil everywhere, all the time, both foreign and domestic. It's a constant in life all over the world, not just here in the U.S. 

For me, then, I prefer to take 9/11 each year to remember my first sense of hope and relief after the horrific events of that day. I was retired from the AF by less than a year and was a SAHD, and I was still living in Alaska. As you recall, all major flights/airlines had been shutdown for several days. All the heavy airline traffic into Anchorage (the second busiest FedEx hub in the world due to inbound overseas flights) was stopped. We were all holding our collective breaths trying to determine "what's the next step?" With that in mind, I took my daughter--who was all of 14 months old--on a hike with her perched on my back. We climbed a mountain trail that started in the trees, and as those trees began to thin out, the sky was a brilliant periwinkle. It was quiet, too, only the occasional piping call of a bald eagle to break the silence. I stopped as we broke through the tree line, looked up, and I spotted a sign that we were going to be okay. Piercing that blue sky were the contrails of high-flying aircraft--the flight ban had been lifted earlier that morning. What an amazing sight that gave me hope and optimism I hadn't felt in what seemed like months. It looked something like this:


I will never forget that moment. My point in all this? Let us not forget 9/11, certainly, but let's also remind ourselves that hope remains a constant, as well as beauty, comfort, and goodness in many people. 

So, does anyone else have a similar story about hope and optimism in the days following 9/11? If so, and you feel up to it, please share--I'd love to hear them. 
Cheers!
Patrick


----------



## Corinne

Emotional day for sure.

Similar to your recollection * Sleepy, * I remember the first time I saw a plane flying after the ban had been lifted. Also very emotional.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Corinne said:


> As in NEVER!!!


You got it!  VWL

Sorry to be responding so late to this, but we just got back from an awesome 4 night DCL cruise.  DH has one more test before his cancer lung operation, and we have decided to wait until WDW family vacation is over, October 12, to begin to get the operation scheduled.  We hope It can be as soon as the week after that.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Thank you Sleepy.  That was very eloquent.  When this happened we lived in Iowa yet.  Our house was in the flight path for the Omaha airport and so we had planes flying over constantly.  It was so weird and eerie when all the flights stopped.  We saw only one plane that day and it was Air Force One flying over on it's way to Offut Air Force Base.  So I think when the planes started flying again was the first step to things feeling normal again for us.


----------



## Corinne

Keeping your DH is my prayers Bobbi

.


----------



## twinklebug

Corinne said:


> Keeping your DH is my prayers Bobbi


Ditto!  ❤


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

bobbiwoz said:


> You got it!  VWL
> 
> Sorry to be responding so late to this, but we just got back from an awesome 4 night DCL cruise.  DH has one more test before his cancer lung operation, and we have decided to wait until WDW family vacation is over, October 12, to begin to get the operation scheduled.  We hope It can be as soon as the week after that.


Best of luck to your husband.  I hope everything goes smoothly and he fully recovers.


----------



## Corinne

Happy Sunday Groupies. I am the single digits countdown, but feeling anxious about work, traveling, and even being at WDW for various reasons So, instead of the usual single digits dance . I am feeling more like this …..I know I need to settle myself down.

One area I’m particularly concerned about is our AP exchange certificates. I obviously was unable to activate in the short window Disney provided, so I will be given  an “equivalent “ new version, and allegedly will be able to keep the photopass perk. My concern is I read yesterday that the guests that were upgrading their tickets to APs were discovering their park reservations were no longer valid. I hope this is not the case with us. It sounds like a glitch, but who knows. 

I have a question regarding MDE….our BWV reservation is still showing even though our BCV waitlist came through. The BCV reservation is also showing. I initially thought it would eventually go away, but it has not. I wasn’t really concerned about it, but now I’m wondering if I should be? I have not been able to figure out how to remove the BWV reservation.


----------



## Pens Fan

sleepydog25 said:


> So, does anyone else have a similar story about hope and optimism in the days following 9/11? If so, and you feel up to it, please share--I'd love to hear them.



My husband was on one of the first flights out of Nashville on the day that flights resumed.  I remember sitting at my desk at work refreshing a flight tracker website, making sure his plane was at a normal altitude.  I'll never forget the feeling of relief when his plane safely landed.  After 20 years I don't remember where he flew to, but I remember vividly sitting there hitting refresh, refresh and then just being in tears when he landed.  It was a first step to normalcy - or some semblance of it.


----------



## sleepydog25

Not much happening on our page the past couple of days, so I hope our Groupies are all doing well, or at least hanging in there. In other Disney news, DHHIR is putting in new propane grills on property to replace the charcoal ones. Here's a pic:

It's a nice shell motif and should provide an easier way (if less tasty to grilling enthusiasts!) to cook up burgers, dogs, steaks, shrimp, and more when you come visit!


----------



## horselover

Morning groupies.  Checking in to see how everyone is doing.  Looks like some of you are off to the World soon. Have fun!

Bobbiwoz wishing your DH all the best with his surgery.

I actually just had surgery myself last Friday. I found a rather large thyroid nodule last year which turned out to have genetic markers for the C word. Doesn't mean it is the C word, but it was large enough & suspicious enough that it had to come out along with 1/2 my thyroid.  The surgery itself was successful although my neck is really aggravating me & the incision looks horrid.  Now I'm just sitting here bored out of my mind "resting & recovering". I won't have the pathology results until the end of the month which really puts me in  bind for my Oct. trip.  My 30 day prior to check in date to cancel is appoaching really fast & I have no clue what I'm going to do.  I wanted to rent the reservation, but you can't rent existing reservations here until after the 30 day mark which stinks because then my points are in holding if I don't rent it.  Thought about just cancelling & only renting the 119 points I borrowed that now have to be used by 3/31, but wow there is no availability anywhere through the spring.  So now I'm not sure what to do.  Do I wait it out hoping I can go?  Cancel & try to rent the points I borrowed?  I don't know what my solution is but I'm going to have to find one within the next couple of days.

Have a great day friends.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

horselover said:


> Morning groupies.  Checking in to see how everyone is doing.  Looks like some of you are off to the World soon. Have fun!
> 
> Bobbiwoz wishing your DH all the best with his surgery.
> 
> I actually just had surgery myself last Friday. I found a rather large thyroid nodule last year which turned out to have genetic markers for the C word. Doesn't mean it is the C word, but it was large enough & suspicious enough that it had to come out along with 1/2 my thyroid.  The surgery itself was successful although my neck is really aggravating me & the incision looks horrid.  Now I'm just sitting here bored out of my mind "resting & recovering". I won't have the pathology results until the end of the month which really puts me in  bind for my Oct. trip.  My 30 day prior to check in date to cancel is appoaching really fast & I have no clue what I'm going to do.  I wanted to rent the reservation, but you can't rent existing reservations here until after the 30 day mark which stinks because then my points are in holding if I don't rent it.  Thought about just cancelling & only renting the 119 points I borrowed that now have to be used by 3/31, but wow there is no availability anywhere through the spring.  So now I'm not sure what to do.  Do I wait it out hoping I can go?  Cancel & try to rent the points I borrowed?  I don't know what my solution is but I'm going to have to find one within the next couple of days.
> 
> Have a great day friends.


Wishing you the best!  I hope you recover quickly and that the test results come back in your favor.


----------



## Lakegirl

horselover said:


> Morning groupies.  Checking in to see how everyone is doing.  Looks like some of you are off to the World soon. Have fun!
> 
> Bobbiwoz wishing your DH all the best with his surgery.
> 
> I actually just had surgery myself last Friday. I found a rather large thyroid nodule last year which turned out to have genetic markers for the C word. Doesn't mean it is the C word, but it was large enough & suspicious enough that it had to come out along with 1/2 my thyroid.  The surgery itself was successful although my neck is really aggravating me & the incision looks horrid.  Now I'm just sitting here bored out of my mind "resting & recovering". I won't have the pathology results until the end of the month which really puts me in  bind for my Oct. trip.  My 30 day prior to check in date to cancel is appoaching really fast & I have no clue what I'm going to do.  I wanted to rent the reservation, but you can't rent existing reservations here until after the 30 day mark which stinks because then my points are in holding if I don't rent it.  Thought about just cancelling & only renting the 119 points I borrowed that now have to be used by 3/31, but wow there is no availability anywhere through the spring.  So now I'm not sure what to do.  Do I wait it out hoping I can go?  Cancel & try to rent the points I borrowed?  I don't know what my solution is but I'm going to have to find one within the next couple of days.
> 
> Have a great day friends.


I think you are going to going on your trip.  Prayers it all works out for you.


----------



## Lakegirl

Corinne said:


> Happy Sunday Groupies. I am the single digits countdown, but feeling anxious about work, traveling, and even being at WDW for various reasons So, instead of the usual single digits dance . I am feeling more like this …..I know I need to settle myself down.
> 
> One area I’m particularly concerned about is our AP exchange certificates. I obviously was unable to activate in the short window Disney provided, so I will be given  an “equivalent “ new version, and allegedly will be able to keep the photopass perk. My concern is I read yesterday that the guests that were upgrading their tickets to APs were discovering their park reservations were no longer valid. I hope this is not the case with us. It sounds like a glitch, but who knows.
> 
> I have a question regarding MDE….our BWV reservation is still showing even though our BCV waitlist came through. The BCV reservation is also showing. I initially thought it would eventually go away, but it has not. I wasn’t really concerned about it, but now I’m wondering if I should be? I have not been able to figure out how to remove the BWV reservation.


I am feeling the same way.  I was excited now I’m getting super nervous.


----------



## jimmytammy

Bobbi and Julie
Prayers for you both


----------



## horselover

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Wishing you the best!  I hope you recover quickly and that the test results come back in your favor.





Lakegirl said:


> I think you are going to going on your trip.  Prayers it all works out for you.





jimmytammy said:


> Bobbi and Julie
> Prayers for you both




Thanks all.  I do have good news.  My patholgy report was posted to my patient portal last night.  No carcinoma detected.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

horselover said:


> Thanks all.  I do have good news.  My patholgy report was posted to my patient portal last night.  No carcinoma detected.


Woo hoo!!!!!So glad to hear that!


----------



## jimmytammy

Julie
Thats great news!!


----------



## Corinne

Good Morning Groupies!

We have a 4:15 flight this afternoon, and we will be on our way back home. Our last visit was in December, 2019, so it will be nice to be back for sure. As you all know, I am anxious, but hoping it won’t be too crazy. I am following the Here Now thread and the crowds seem to have picked up since AP sales resumed, coupled with the fact that people are possibly trying to get there before 10/1. I expect the weekend to be busy at Epcot with the Remy previews and F&W still in full swing. I don’t have huge expectations, but I am hoping we will be able to do most of what we typically enjoy.

We have the Remy preview on Monday, and hopefully will connect with *tcraig* and *lakegirl* on Monday as well!


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne, Tcraig and lakegirl
You folks have fun, be careful and don’t forget us here back home, we love trip reports and pics, just sayin


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Corinne said:


> Good Morning Groupies!
> 
> We have a 4:15 flight this afternoon, and we will be on our way back home. Our last visit was in December, 2019, so it will be nice to be back for sure. As you all know, I am anxious, but hoping it won’t be too crazy. I am following the Here Now thread and the crowds seem to have picked up since AP sales resumed, coupled with the fact that people are possibly trying to get there before 10/1. I expect the weekend to be busy at Epcot with the Remy previews and F&W still in full swing. I don’t have huge expectations, but I am hoping we will be able to do most of what we typically enjoy.
> 
> We have the Remy preview on Monday, and hopefully will connect with *tcraig* and *lakegirl* on Monday as well!


Hope you have a great time!


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> Thanks all.  I do have good news.  My patholgy report was posted to my patient portal last night.  No carcinoma detected.



*Julie*...that's awesome news!  Glad to hear it.




Corinne said:


> I expect the weekend to be busy at Epcot with the Remy previews and F&W still in full swing. I don’t have huge expectations, but I am hoping we will be able to do most of what we typically enjoy.



*Corinne*...we know you have been kind of tentative about this trip, but now that you are committed to it, I hope you are able to relax and enjoy it.  It will be different, no doubt, but I hope you find the magic there that all of us have found in the past.  I'm hoping that the crowds aren't an issue.  I think you have the right attitude with keeping expectations somewhat low, but I really hope you find that Disney exceeds your expectations.  Whatever it is, I am sure that you and Dana will have a great time.  Enjoy!


----------



## Lakegirl

Good Morning Groupies!
Julie so happy for you!
Corrine I didn't know the parks had picked up.  I am currently on hold with MS (59 minutes) as I have changed reservations last night, as I was able to scoop up Riveria for 4 nights and Poly for 1.
So excited to stay here as I was looking to buy a few months ago.
Looking forward to meeting up with Tricia and Corrine in Epcot!


----------



## twokats

Hello Groupies!
Hope all are doing well.  Sorry been out for a while again, but my son was only able to be home from the hospital a couple of weeks before we had to rush back again.  There was an abscess in his abdomen area that let infection get into the shunt tubing (luckily not in the brain this time) so he is in Baylor Dallas again for another lengthy stay.  Needless to say I am in a perpetual state of exhaustion and wish I could get away from the world for just a few days, but that will have to wait.  
Kati and I are thinking about a trip to the world in May, but have not finalized any decisions.  
Right now I am trying to decide how I will celebrate her  birthday tomorrow.  
Happy Birthday, Kati!!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

^ very sad to read about your son. 

Adding my Birthday Wishes, Kati


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twokats said:


> Hello Groupies!
> Hope all are doing well.  Sorry been out for a while again, but my son was only able to be home from the hospital a couple of weeks before we had to rush back again.  There was an abscess in his abdomen area that let infection get into the shunt tubing (luckily not in the brain this time) so he is in Baylor Dallas again for another lengthy stay.  Needless to say I am in a perpetual state of exhaustion and wish I could get away from the world for just a few days, but that will have to wait.
> Kati and I are thinking about a trip to the world in May, but have not finalized any decisions.
> Right now I am trying to decide how I will celebrate her  birthday tomorrow.
> Happy Birthday, Kati!!!!!


I'm so sorry that your son is going through so much right now.  I hope he recovers and comes home quickly.  Happy birthday Kati!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Praying for you folks Kathy
A big Happy Birthday to Kati!!!!!


----------



## Granny

twokats said:


> Hello Groupies!
> Hope all are doing well.  Sorry been out for a while again, but my son was only able to be home from the hospital a couple of weeks before we had to rush back again.
> 
> Kati and I are thinking about a trip to the world in May, but have not finalized any decisions.
> Right now I am trying to decide how I will celebrate her  birthday tomorrow.
> Happy Birthday, Kati!!!!!



*Kathy*..prayers going up for you and your family.

And HAPPY BIRTHDAY Princess Kati!!!


----------



## Lakegirl

Kathy prayers for your family.


----------



## Lakegirl

Good Morning Groupies!!! Hello from Disney!! Very long day but so much fun.  It’s crowded but not crazy.  Many wait times are quicker than posted.  I was able to get my Boo Bash credit from last week moved to this Tuesday night.  Yesterday we left Boston at 7:30 landed 10:30 Magical express to Poly at 12:15 went to MK.   Rode Haunted, Pirates, Hall of Predsidents, Carousel of Progress, Buzz, small world, Mickeys Philharmagic Text room ready at 2:30.  We headed back about 6:15.  Hot tub was amazing and room is absolutely beautiful with new refab! Off to Epcot today and Riveria!,
Food wise we split a Pulled pork sandwich at Poly outside, when we got here and it was good.  Then we ate at Pinocchio House outside and split a pizza and then got mobile order from Kona after hot tub.    I only have dis on my Ipad so I will post pictures later.


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

Finally got our resale points into our account, we’re so excited! The contract is missing some points for Dec 21 UY but we’re hoping to get a few nights there in early 2022 if the international borders open


----------



## horselover

twokats said:


> Hello Groupies!
> Hope all are doing well.  Sorry been out for a while again, but my son was only able to be home from the hospital a couple of weeks before we had to rush back again.  There was an abscess in his abdomen area that let infection get into the shunt tubing (luckily not in the brain this time) so he is in Baylor Dallas again for another lengthy stay.  Needless to say I am in a perpetual state of exhaustion and wish I could get away from the world for just a few days, but that will have to wait.
> Kati and I are thinking about a trip to the world in May, but have not finalized any decisions.
> Right now I am trying to decide how I will celebrate her  birthday tomorrow.
> Happy Birthday, Kati!!!!!



I'm so sorry to hear that.  Prayers for your son to be home & fully recovered soon. 

Happy belated birthday Kati!   

Lakegirl & Corrine enjoy your trips!

Thanks everyone for the kind comments on my positive news.  Appreciate it.   Groupies are the best!  

I decided not to cancel my BCV reservation for next month.  After my positive report there's no reason I can't travel next month now.  I'm relieved not to have to worry about losing more points.  Hopefully the crowds won't be insane.


----------



## bobbiwoz

^ We’re at BCV October 7-12!


----------



## sleepydog25

Thegoatfeeder said:


> Finally got our resale points into our account, we’re so excited! The contract is missing some points for Dec 21 UY but we’re hoping to get a few nights there in early 2022 if the international borders open


Woohoo! Congrats!!


----------



## Corinne

Hello Groupie Friends!

I am soooooo submerged in vacation mode, which is something I definitely needed! 

We arrived later than expected on Friday night so our plans to exchange our AP certificates at the IG was not possible. Instead, we did this at DHS, where it was insanely crowded. we waited well over an hour, but I’m happy to report our DVC Gold APs we’re converted to Sorcerers Passes and photo pass added. 

We only went to the Muppets and had lunch at Mamas every ride wait time posted was exorbitant. I had been unsuccessful at 7:00 to secure BG but at 1 was able to get one. They called our BG but we were about to head to Epcot. it was Saturday night, so as expected, WS was crowded. We walked around and enjoyed some treats, then headed to FW, walked on to Soarin, Living with the Land, and SE. the newly reopen Club Cool had a long line to enter (not our thing anyway haha) and the new Creations shop. We headed back to WS, had some cheddar cheese soup in Canada, and headed to Martha’s Vineyard for a nightcap.

Sunday was MK, I am sooooo digging the cavalcades! The first one  we saw was Tink, my fav! I was wearing a shirt that had her on it, so she blew kisses etc to me hahahaa! Made my day (yes, I’m a six year old at heart!) anyway, the cavalcades are fun because there is no waiting for a parade, and the crowds etc, they show up, go by in a few minutes, and done! Love it! We rode Peter Pan, Philharmagic, CoP, Hall of Presidents, had lunch and Plaza, and headed back to resort. Headed back to WS for the evening. and just soaked it all in.

Will write more soon…..



did they really need to remove one of the rocking chairs? It’s one of our spots!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Corinne said:


> Hello Groupie Friends!
> 
> I am soooooo submerged in vacation mode, which is something I definitely needed!
> 
> We arrived later than expected on Friday night so our plans to exchange our AP certificates at the IG was not possible. Instead, we did this at DHS, where it was insanely crowded. we waited well over an hour, but I’m happy to report our DVC Gold APs we’re converted to Sorcerers Passes and photo pass added.
> 
> We only went to the Muppets and had lunch at Mamas every ride wait time posted was exorbitant. I had been unsuccessful at 7:00 to secure BG but at 1 was able to get one. They called our BG but we were about to head to Epcot. it was Saturday night, so as expected, WS was crowded. We walked around and enjoyed some treats, then headed to FW, walked on to Soarin, Living with the Land, and SE. the newly reopen Club Cool had a long line to enter (not our thing anyway haha) and the new Creations shop. We headed back to WS, had some cheddar cheese soup in Canada, and headed to Martha’s Vineyard for a nightcap.
> 
> Sunday was MK, I am sooooo digging the cavalcades! The first one  we saw was Tink, my fav! I was wearing a shirt that had her on it, so she blew kisses etc to me hahahaa! Made my day (yes, I’m a six year old at heart!) anyway, the cavalcades are fun because there is no waiting for a parade, and the crowds etc, they show up, go by in a few minutes, and done! Love it! We rode Peter Pan, Philharmagic, CoP, had lunch and Plaza, and headed back to resort. Headed back to WS for the evening. and just soaked it all in.
> 
> Will write more soon…..View attachment 606359


Glad you are having a good time.  Thanks for the trip reports!


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne
Thanks for the trip report!  Sounds like you guys are having a blast.  Tell Dana hello from us.  Y'all keep having fun!!


----------



## Corinne

He says hello to you as well, and asked how his pal Casey is doing!


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> He says hello to you as well, and asked how his pal Casey is doing!


Tell Dana Casey is doing great!  Just bought his 3rd Mustang, and loving life


----------



## Corinne

That is awesome Jimmy!


----------



## Corinne

On Monday I once again attempted for a BG at 7 and despite incessantly hitting refresh was not successful. We headed over and arrived in time for rope drop. Rode TSMM x 2 in a row, ToT walk on, Star Tours, One Mans Dream, the Mickey and Minnie Cartoon, lunch at 50’s. After lunch I was able to secure a BG. We headed back to BCV to relax and recharge. Our Remy preview was from 5-6, and we had plans to meet tcraig and lakegirl @ 5:45. We headed over to Remy early and were allowed into the area.. We rode twice and our BG callback time  was getting close and I worried we would not have time to get to Studios in time, so I was a bad Groupie and explained the situation. Lakegirl and tcraig were understanding but I was bummed we missed saying hello. 

We decided to get on the Skyliner to get to the Studios, our first time riding. We got to RoR with 20 minutes to spare. I have to say, both Dana and I were completely underwhelmed by this experience! I think the hype raised our expectations in such a way that we were just not overly wowed.  I know I’m in the minority on this. Some cool aspects, and I am glad we got to ride prior to them switching to standby for the ride. We were happy to see the park had thinned out considerably, the last few times this week the tap house had a long line, but it was no longer crowded so we went over for a drink and snack. We rode MMRR, TSMM, Slinky Dog (which I called Sleepy dog hahah). We decided to take the boat back and when we arrived the Epcot fireworks were just starting, so we sat on a bench on the dock to watch them. 

Tuesday morning we headed to Epcot to ride Frozen and have lunch at Via Napoli, WS was empty!!! We spent the afternoon at Stormalong Bay, which was relaxing and fun! We had a nice dinner at Ale and Compass where we also caught up with a former coworker from my stint as a CM at TDS!  We have seen him many times over the years (20!!) he has worked his way up and has been a manager for a while. So great to chat with him! After dinner we headed back over to WS, grabbed a gelato in Italy, and watched Epcot Forever. They will be testing Harmonius this week between midnight and 1:00. WS lagoon is filled with the barge for Harmonious and it’s not very attractive. Ruins the views, especially of SE, but I’m sure the show will be great. 

Today back to MK!


----------



## Granny

*Corinne*...thanks so much for taking time out of your vacation to keep us updated.  It sounds like you are very busy but taking the time to relax and smell the Disney roses.  Really, it sounds like a typical Disney trip which is exactly what I like to hear.   Have you felt pretty comfortable with the crowds, health safety protocols, etc? 

And I guess I'm completely out of Disney knowledge since I have to confess that I don't know what BG is.  I assume it is a Star Wars attraction at DHS?  I only know of Rise of the Resistance and Smugglers Run so I can't figure out BG.   

In any event, thanks for the update and enjoy your trip!


----------



## Suzabella

Boarding group.


----------



## Granny

Suzabella said:


> Boarding group.



Ah...thanks!  I guess you can tell I've never gone through that process yet.  I appreciate your help.


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne
Thanks for letting us live vicariously through the trip reports!


----------



## Suzabella

Granny said:


> Ah...thanks!  I guess you can tell I've never gone through that process yet.  I appreciate your help.



You're welcome!  I wouldn't have known either other than I'm studying up for our next trip.  ;-)


----------



## Corinne

Hi Granny,

I would say we have been fairly comfortable, we have not been at MK for fireworks, and we never planned to. If an area seems congested outdoors we wear masks. Mask compliance indoors has been pretty good I have to say. We’ve only experienced 2 instances  where guests were ignoring the CM’s reminder. In both instances the CM’s were persistent (on Frozen the CM directly told the mom of a young family *6 times!)* so I am glad the CM’s are doing that.

I have found the crowds manageable for the most part. We have not done much on our 2 MK visits, but that is because we really don’t want to wait 45 minutes or even a half hour for rides like Haunted Mansion or Jungle Cruise.  I am wondering what our future trips will look like now with no Fast Pass. I’m not sure we’ll be traveling here twice a year any longer. Many of the shops and restaurants are closed, and others have limited menus, and/or hours.

Yesterday we spent a few hours at MK, had lunch at Beaches and Cream (which they’ve finally expanded! For years I would suggest that in my survey!)  We recharged and spent a few hours at AK. When we returned we headed to the quiet pool for a few hours which was really nice.  We weren’t very hungry so we went to Martha’s Vineyard  for cocktails and apps.

Today is our final full day, Heading to Epcot and we will celebrate our 36th anniversary dinner tonight at Yachtsman


----------



## Corinne

Suzabella said:


> You're welcome!  I wouldn't have known either other than I'm studying up for our next trip.  ;-)



Suzabella, effective Effective today, they will no longer be using virtual queue for RoR. It will now be a standby queue. This, of course, is so that guests will purchase Genie +


----------



## Suzabella

Corinne said:


> Suzabella, effective Effective today, they will no longer be using virtual queue for RoR. It will now be a standby queue. This, of course, is so that guests will purchase Genie +



Yup.  Before the announcement, I would randomly practice and a couple of times could have gotten a BG.  Our kids are huge SW fans and have no plans to go with us for the foreseeable future but I wanted to see just how impossible it was.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Corinne said:


> Suzabella, effective Effective today, they will no longer be using virtual queue for RoR. It will now be a standby queue. This, of course, is so that guests will purchase Genie +


I just saw a picture of the line and wow.  Just checked and the wait is 180 minutes.


----------



## Suzabella

I can only imagine.  I agree with Corinne.  This is to get people to buy individual ride selections and Genie+.  I really despise feeling manipulated.

ETA:  Current wait time is 150 minutes.  The good news is, as predicted, other wait times have decreased from the norm with the exception of SD & Smugglers Run.


----------



## twinklebug

Suzabella said:


> I can only imagine.  I agree with Corinne.  This is to get people to buy individual ride selections and Genie+.  I really despise feeling manipulated.
> 
> ETA:  Current wait time is 150 minutes.  The good news is, as predicted, other wait times have decreased from the norm with the exception of SD & Smugglers Run.


Agree with feeling manipulated. I will never buy into Genie+ or the individually priced lightning lanes. 

Seems the best way around these long lines is either to RUN to them first thing (let's leave that one for the young, LOL) or hit them at the end of the day, but not at the very last moment since everyone has the same idea.


----------



## sleepydog25

At the World now, as well, though it was only for yesterday, today, and then we leave tomorrow. But, the two nights were courtesy of our employer, and this is where we are staying...






We're doing no parks, just hanging at the resort and hitting the pool: eating by the pool, sunning in the pool, swimming in the pool. We did ride the Skyliner just for grins yesterday.


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> At the World now, as well, though it was only for yesterday, today, and then we leave tomorrow. But, the two nights were courtesy of our employer, and this is where we are staying...
> View attachment 606879
> View attachment 606881
> View attachment 606882
> 
> View attachment 606883
> 
> We're doing no parks, just hanging at the resort and hitting the pool: eating by the pool, sunning in the pool, swimming in the pool. We did ride the Skyliner just for grins yesterday.


What?! WOW! Hey  
That's the life right there... 
The view, to die for. The room: beautiful, love that pull down bed... although my toes were feeling those corners. Ouch.

Enjoy!


----------



## Corinne

Awesome fireworks pic Sleepy! What resort Riviera?


----------



## Lakegirl

Sorry I have been in full vacation mode.  Today is our last day full day here. We did Boo Bash the other night and I was underwhelmed.  35 minutes for some rides.  We tried HS today big mistake.  loving Riveria Had dinner at Chef De France last night and it was delicious.  Toppolinos was absolutely beautiful but for some reason had an awful fishy smell as soon as you walked in.  I would say if you have trouble getting reservations try going to the bar between 5-6.  There was hardly anybody there.  The views are gorgeous.  Epcot has been very enjoyable.  Low wait times along with MK.  I didn’t like the crowds the other night at MK during firework.  I got some 50 Merchandise which really is impressive.  So great to meet up with Trisha and Jerry and we’re bummed to miss Corrine but totally understood. wilk write more later having dinner at California Grill then on to MK.


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> Awesome fireworks pic Sleepy! What resort Riviera?


Yes, on the 6th floor of the West Wing. Very nice room with cool touches, such as a change, keys, glasses drop shelf when you walk in the door. There's a plug beneath it, too, so you can use as an extra place to charge a device. Had lunch at the Primo Piatto both days and, overall, they get solid marks. We did mobile ordering and ate outside, including today at the quiet pool. Topolino's tonight, and have to say it was reminiscent of Artist Point--very good food, excellent service, nice wine list, and superb views. Easy to do a 3/4-mile walk around the loop that takes you to Caribbean Beach and back. Quiet pool has plenty of seating, lounge chairs/umbrellas, and a hot tub. I'd come back to Riviera, certainly.


----------



## Lakegirl

sleepydog25 said:


> Yes, on the 6th floor of the West Wing. Very nice room with cool touches, such as a change, keys, glasses drop shelf when you walk in the door. There's a plug beneath it, too, so you can use as an extra place to charge a device. Had lunch at the Primo Piatto both days and, overall, they get solid marks. We did mobile ordering and ate outside, including today at the quiet pool. Topolino's tonight, and have to say it was reminiscent of Artist Point--very good food, excellent service, nice wine list, and superb views. Easy to do a 3/4-mile walk around the loop that takes you to Caribbean Beach and back. Quiet pool has plenty of seating, lounge chairs/umbrellas, and a hot tub. I'd come back to Riviera, certainly.


Sleepydog we are here at Riveria as well.  We spent most of the afternoon at the pool and ate lunch outside at Primo Piatto as well.  We check out tomorrow.


----------



## DVC Jen

horselover said:


> Thanks all.  I do have good news.  My patholgy report was posted to my patient portal last night.  No carcinoma detected.




Fantastic news!!!!! I am so happy for you.


----------



## sleepydog25

Lakegirl said:


> Sleepydog we are here at Riveria as well.  We spent most of the afternoon at the pool and ate lunch outside at Primo Piatto as well.  We check out tomorrow.


Who knows? We may have seen you!


----------



## Lakegirl

You can see The Lodge from one of these.


----------



## Lakegirl

Not sure how to fix them so they are going right way.


----------



## Lakegirl

We watched the fireworks by The Bridge near Tom Sawyer Island last night it was awesome!


----------



## Lakegirl

Here are some from Toppilinos and our room


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> Today is our final full day, Heading to Epcot and we will celebrate our 36th anniversary dinner tonight at Yachtsman



*Corinne*...I hope you guys had a great dinner at Yachtsman.  Mrs Granny & I celebrated our 20th anniversary there several years ago, and we've always had a great meal and service there.  Happy anniversary!


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy said:


> Corinne
> Thanks for letting us live vicariously through the trip reports!


Yes, Thank you!


----------



## Corinne

Lakegirl said:


> Not sure how to fix them so they are going right way.



One hack I found was to take a screenshot of the pics, and then post, that works for me!

nice pics


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> *Corinne*...I hope you guys had a great dinner at Yachtsman.  Mrs Granny & I celebrated our 20th anniversary there several years ago, and we've always had a great meal and service there.  Happy anniversary!


Thanks Granny! It was fabulous as always!


----------



## twinklebug

Lakegirl said:


> You can see The Lodge from one of these.View attachment 607089



What did they do to the monorail? Something about this design and how it's only at the ends looks like a flipflop to me. Like it has it's big toe sticking out 
Thankfully we don't see the design from the inside, and that's what counts.


----------



## twinklebug

I have a late flight out of Boston tomorrow. Will be at the AKL for a week and then my son will be down to visit me while we have a CL room and then he boots me out of mine  Hey, I love planning these trips, I'll have been there for 9 nights so not complaining. Need a little luck to get a savanna or pool view. Fingers crossed.

Debated on canceling this trip numerous times. Those covid infection rates for the already vaccinated folks didn't help. Finally decided if I could run up and down to my mom's house numerous times and stay safe, I can do the same in Disney, if there's too many people about I can always opt out of the activity (like the fireworks on 10/1 at the MK. Want to see them, but might be safer to see them another day. They'll be around for 18 months from what Disney has said.)

Putting together a grocery delivery today. It's a toss up between Amazon Fresh and Walmart. Neither have all the items I want. Might just go with Publix if I can get this instacart account fixed.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twinklebug said:


> I have a late flight out of Boston tomorrow. Will be at the AKL for a week and then my son will be down to visit me while we have a CL room and then he boots me out of mine  Hey, I love planning these trips, I'll have been there for 9 nights so not complaining. Need a little luck to get a savanna or pool view. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Debated on canceling this trip numerous times. Those covid infection rates for the already vaccinated folks didn't help. Finally decided if I could run up and down to my mom's house numerous times and stay safe, I can do the same in Disney, if there's too many people about I can always opt out of the activity (like the fireworks on 10/1 at the MK. Want to see them, but might be safer to see them another day. They'll be around for 18 months from what Disney has said.)
> 
> Putting together a grocery delivery today. It's a toss up between Amazon Fresh and Walmart. Neither have all the items I want. Might just go with Publix if I can get this instacart account fixed.


Have a great trip!!!!


----------



## Corinne

Have a great trip Cindy!


----------



## Corinne

twinklebug said:


> What did they do to the monorail? Something about this design and how it's only at the ends looks like a flipflop to me. Like it has it's big toe sticking out
> Thankfully we don't see the design from the inside, and that's what counts.



I kept saying the monorail looked different every time we saw it, I thinks it’s smaller?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Does anyone know if the boat is running between the Contemporary and WL?  I'm thinking I'd like to make an ADR for the night we get in at the Lodge


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey Sleepy part of my waitlist came through so you can eliminate SSR from my trip!!!  Woo hoo!


----------



## Lakegirl

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey Sleepy part of my waitlist came through so you can eliminate SSR from my trip!!!  Woo hoo!


That is such great news!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Lakegirl said:


> That is such great news!!


Thank you Lakegirl.  I'm so glad.


----------



## PatMcDuck

I am at CC now. Boat captain told me, they won’t resume the boats between Contemporary and WL and Fort until Contemporary refurbishment is complete and occupied. Hmm. Who knows? But I did ask!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

PatMcDuck said:


> I am at CC now. Boat captain told me, they won’t resume the boats between Contemporary and WL and Fort until Contemporary refurbishment is complete and occupied. Hmm. Who knows? But I did ask!


Thank you.  I think the refurb is pretty close to being done so I'll have to keep my eyes and ears open.


----------



## Lakegirl

We did more resort time this trip and really enjoyed it.  We also went to Disney Springs early in the day and were really happy with the less crowds.  where this trip ended up being rescheduled last minute we grabbed a lot of last minute dining which tended to be late afternoon early dinner and I liked that time frame better.


----------



## jimmytammy

Lakegirl
We tend to do one meal a day at WDW and we usually do late afternoon dinner as well
Works out most times and not as crowded at a lot of places


----------



## sleepydog25

Beautiful day on the island, and it was my distinct pleasure to meet Glennbo and his wife today! What a lovely, engaging, and friendly couple, and I declare it to be an official Mini-Meet! They're enjoying the brilliant sunshine, mild temps, and relatively low humidity, and I hope my restaurant recommendation pans out!


----------



## DeeCee735

My sister will be staying at VWL soon. I’m wondering (haven’t stayed there in a while) if the boat from WL stops at the other Seven Seas Lagoon resorts or if she has to take boat to MK and jump on another boat to get to a different resort?

thanks
Dee


----------



## wildernessDad

We are checking in today at VWL for the 50th anniversary celebration.  Surprise!  Our room is ready already!


----------



## Granny

DeeCee735 said:


> My sister will be staying at VWL soon. I’m wondering (haven’t stayed there in a while) if the boat from WL stops at the other Seven Seas Lagoon resorts or if she has to take boat to MK and jump on another boat to get to a different resort?
> 
> thanks
> Dee



Hi *Dee*...glad you stopped by!  At this time, my understanding is the boat service from WL only goes to MK.  The only Seven Seas Lagoon resort it ever stopped at was The Contemporary Resort, and that was via the boat that shuttled between WL - Fort Wilderness - Contemporary.  And evidently that boat is not running at this time.  See Pat McDuck's post above:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/v...tion-updated-8-aug-2021.3242976/post-63403857

So to get to other resorts in the Seven Seas Lagoon it is a boat trip to MK and then a walk, boat or monorail trip to Poly, Grand Floridian or Contemporary.


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> We are checking in today at VWL for the 50th anniversary celebration.  Surprise!  Our room is ready already!



*WDad*....well, it's awesome to hear that you've already had a magical start to your celebration.  Congratulations and I hope you and Mrs. WDad have a wonderful time!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

wildernessDad said:


> We are checking in today at VWL for the 50th anniversary celebration.  Surprise!  Our room is ready already!


Have a great time!  Share lots of pictures with us please!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Have a great time!  Share lots of pictures with us please!!!


I second this!  All in favor...


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy said:


> I second this!  All in favor...


Me!


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies!

Hoping all our friends @ the world have a great time, and share some 50th pics! We had such a great time, it was so good to be back. I’m super excited to report I just booked our very first HHI stay! Our son and daughter in law will be joining! Hoping we can meet *Sleepy, *whom I will be sending trip dates to next!

Happy Saturday all!


----------



## Lakegirl

Corrine we go again in December and then next trip after that Inthink will be HHI.  Cant wait to hear all about it.


----------



## Suzabella

We'll be on HHI in May.  First part of trip is at our other TS there and followed by several days at DHHIR.  This will be our longest stay on island and I can't wait.  You guys are really going to enjoy your trips!!


----------



## DeeCee735

We’ll be in HH next week in our other timeshare. Next April too but hoping to maybe take a few extra days and add on a few nights in DW. Maybe VWL. I so love that resort !


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hello groupies.  Hope everyone is doing well.  So how are you all feeling about the new shows?  So many people are voicing negative comments about them.  It is quite disappointing.  Having only seen them on video I have to say they seem underwhelming but I hoping that in person they will be a lot better.  I'm really sad that I never got to see Happily Ever After.


----------



## Flossbolna

Hello everyone! We were at VWL over the 50th and had a fantastic time. The MK had such a fun atmosphere on the day with everyone dressed up. It seems that most people came for the photos, the merchandise and the new fireworks. Attractions had a rather short wait. We are neither photos nor merchandise people and we saw the fireworks from Fantasyland. Great spot in my opinion and we immediately walked on the 7 dwarfs mine train just after they ended with no wait.

The highlight was VWL however! My husband was really happy we got one more stay before the refurb. He hates the new “IKEA-style” (his words) of the latest refurbishments. But I think the rooms are in desperate need of a refresh, they look really worn. I spoke to a housekeeping manager in the elevator and she said it’s only a couple of months until the refurb starts.

We had a great studio: 4563. Dedicated studio, the very last one on 4th floor on the lake side. The only request I put in was “nice view”. It was a great view! Yes, if you turn right, you can see a utility area. But if you just sit and look straight it’s all nature and lake.

I have to say that I think that the Boulder Ridge pool and the cabins are starting to look better now that the vegetation is starting to grow in a bit more. I loved how they planted lots of pine trees and when you walk the paths you can smell the pine here and there. I think by 2042 the trees will finally be beautiful there again! 

We had food at RF, GP and WC and all was good. Actually we didn’t have one bad meal during the whole trip. The food highlight was dinner at Citricos. Such a beautiful spot now! And amazing food!

I will try to post some pictures in the next post.


----------



## Flossbolna

This picture was our view.


----------



## Flossbolna

And since someone asked about new evening shows: We actually liked Harmonius well enough. I would have preferred something less about just Disney and more Epcot specific, but it’s ok. Impressive technology and great fireworks. Enchantment we have only seen without the projections and it has lots of interesting fireworks. The music is a bit of an odd choice if Disney songs. I would have loved a show with songs from the park for the 50th. This feels more like Happily Ever After 2.0.
The Waterpageant got an upgrade, too. That’s quite neat!


----------



## sleepydog25

DeeCee735 said:


> We’ll be in HH next week in our other timeshare. Next April too but hoping to maybe take a few extra days and add on a few nights in DW. Maybe VWL. I so love that resort !


Are you here during the rainy weather this week? Not as much as a couple of weeks ago, but still quite wet around here. And, yes, VWL is a gorgeous place to be anytime. 



Flossbolna said:


> The highlight was VWL however! *My husband was really happy we got one more stay before the refurb. He hates the new “IKEA-style” (his words) of the latest refurbishments*. But I think the rooms are in desperate need of a refresh, they look really worn. I spoke to a housekeeping manager in the elevator and she said it’s only a couple of months until the refurb starts.
> 
> We had a great studio: 4563. Dedicated studio, the very last one on 4th floor on the lake side. The only request I put in was “nice view”. It was a great view! Yes, if you turn right, you can see a utility area. But if you just sit and look straight it’s all nature and lake.
> 
> I have to say that I think that the Boulder Ridge pool and the cabins are starting to look better now that the vegetation is starting to grow in a bit more. I loved how they planted lots of pine trees and when you walk the paths you can smell the pine here and there. I think by 2042 the trees will finally be beautiful there again!


Yes, IKEA-style is the perfect description. Clean lines but bland. As for the vegetation and landscaping, yes, it has come a long way. Sadly (cue the tiny whine violin!), the Wilderness Lodge will never get back its true wilderness roots. It's gorgeous but more resort-like now, and I will never forgive them for taking away the nature trail (and still, currently I think, the paved bike path to FW). For a multi-billion dollar profit entity, Disney is still chintzy, very Scrooge McDuck-ish. But, the Lodge is still a beautiful place to be and to hang out, no doubt.


----------



## jimmytammy

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hello groupies.  Hope everyone is doing well.  So how are you all feeling about the new shows?  So many people are voicing negative comments about them.  It is quite disappointing.  Having only seen them on video I have to say they seem underwhelming but I hoping that in person they will be a lot better.  I'm really sad that I never got to see Happily Ever After.


I liked Harmonius, and that's saying a lot coming from a big Illuminations fan, but the new one at MK(It impressed me so much, I cant remember the name  ),eh.
Like you, I really will wait to judge once seen live. Its like going to a concert, live, nothing beats it, but seeing the exact same show on a screen, just not the same


----------



## jimmytammy

Flossbolna said:


> We had a great studio: 4563. Dedicated studio, the very last one on 4th floor on the lake side. The only request I put in was “nice view”. It was a great view! Yes, if you turn right, you can see a utility area. But if you just sit and look straight it’s all nature and lake.


My mom and dad had that studio many years ago.  It was a great view best I recall!


----------



## jimmytammy

Flossbolna said:


> View attachment 610616
> 
> View attachment 610617
> 
> View attachment 610620
> 
> View attachment 610621
> This picture was our view.
> 
> View attachment 610622


Love the pictures, especially the view of the front of the Lodge from parking lot, thais one makes my heart flutter.  You captured the essence of WL in that one, IMO


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

sleepydog25 said:


> Are you here during the rainy weather this week? Not as much as a couple of weeks ago, but still quite wet around here. And, yes, VWL is a gorgeous place to be anytime.
> 
> 
> Yes, IKEA-style is the perfect description. Clean lines but bland. As for the vegetation and landscaping, yes, it has come a long way. Sadly (cue the tiny whine violin!), the Wilderness Lodge will never get back its true wilderness roots. It's gorgeous but more resort-like now, and I will never forgive them for taking away the nature trail (and still, currently I think, the paved bike path to FW). For a multi-billion dollar profit entity, Disney is still chintzy, very Scrooge McDuck-ish. But, the Lodge is still a beautiful place to be and to hang out, no doubt.


I am so sad about the trail.  Big big mistake in removing that.  We loved to take that walk.  The smell of the pine trees and seeing deer was so awesome.  And yeah it isn't like a lodge anymore in the rooms.  Just a resort you can go to anywhere.  They better never touch the lobbies.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

So I had posted yesterday about the new shows.  I was just watching a video from Molly and she was interviewing one of the Imagineers who worked on Harmonius.  This was before it's debut.  He was so excited about it and talked about all the work that he and the other people put into it.  It made me feel so bad that people are talking so poorly about it.  Imagine putting that much work into something and hearing people put it down.  It has made me more determined to not judge the shows yet until I get to see them in person and then I'm gonna be open minded and give them a fair shot.  Even if they don't wow me I at least want to appreciate all of the work that has gone into creating them.


----------



## twinklebug

999 Happy Haunts, but there's always room for _one more_.

Hey, we're almost to page 1000!


----------



## sleepydog25

Disney loving Iowan said:


> So I had posted yesterday about the new shows.  I was just watching a video from Molly and she was interviewing one of the Imagineers who worked on Harmonius.  This was before it's debut.  He was so excited about it and talked about all the work that he and the other people put into it.  It made me feel so bad that people are talking so poorly about it.  Imagine putting that much work into something and hearing people put it down.  It has made me more determined to not judge the shows yet until I get to see them in person and then I'm gonna be open minded and give them a fair shot.  Even if they don't wow me I at least want to appreciate all of the work that has gone into creating them.


I understand and agree about your point to give the new shows a chance in person first. Yes, the Imagineers do work hard and put thought and planning into the shows. Other CMs also put a great deal of effort into a myriad of other projects, from planning daily activities to the mundane task of stocking supply closets (yes, a lot of detail, planning, and organizing to do that). Also true, however, is that CMs are trained to be enthusiastic about pretty much _any_ project or show or even new procedure. I mean, Disney didn't roll out the largely reviled Genie+ with a somber tone--they have shouted it from the mountaintop, extolling its virtues to all who will hear.  

Another case in point: Rivers of Light in AK. I know Disney put years of planning and construction into creating the new amphitheater and water show. There was a great deal of excitement about that show, and some loved it. I saw it twice and was unimpressed. Regardless, it was never a huge hit beyond the first few months. Enter the new kite show. It even sounded boring in the descriptions, and the videos of it makes me embarrassed for the Disney CMs who perform this bandaid of a show. Yet, I saw an interview with an Imagineer who was gushing over the show, about how spectacular it is, how it captured certain emotional elements of the Disney spirit, etc. All that to say, while I do respect and appreciate the efforts of all CMs, in the words of a Huey Lewis song, "sometimes, bad is bad."


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> All that to say, while I do respect and appreciate the efforts of all CMs, in the words of a Huey Lewis song, "sometimes, bad is bad."


----------



## jimmytammy

Its a sad thing when Imagineers put their heart and soul into these shows only to have them fail.  What some feel emotionally, others dont.  We watch LegoMasters on TV and each time contestants get eliminated, I tear up, Tammy and Casey, on the other hand, heart of stone.  Not that that's bad, its just how things affect us differently.  Our daughter, soft hearted like me, will tear up at the slightest little emotional tug.  Its how we absorb things.  Illuminations always, always got me and our daughter,  not so much with T and C.  
Im not so sure these days that Imagineers are getting the heartstrings pulling tugs they once did.  Is it because we are de-sensationalized by everything being at our fingertips and we are overwhelmed mentally?  Or Is it because Imagineers have the disposal of the computer age at their beckon call, which may make their job easier than before, when all the drawings were done by hand, meetings were held in collaboration, rather than emails and texts being sent back and forth?  Did we lose ourselves along the way over the last 20 years or so since the internet came along and since computers entered every home and every workplace?  Just thoughts to ponder.
I love, love, love coming here each day to check out what's going on with the Groupies, and couldn't do so if it weren't for the internet.  So I'm thankful in that perspective for it.  But I also caution myself to not get too wrapped up in the computer beyond business emails, and FB and here, which are my 3 main places to be in the compute world.
As a young man, I loved the group Styx, but cant say I was a fan of the song "Mr. Roboto", but listening to the wisdom words of Dennis DeYoung these days, the song has touched me.  A line in the song says, "machines de-humanize"
Are we at that point?  Again, not meaning to be a downer, just wondering, have we lost our touch, have the Imagineers?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

sleepydog25 said:


> I understand and agree about your point to give the new shows a chance in person first. Yes, the Imagineers do work hard and put thought and planning into the shows. Other CMs also put a great deal of effort into a myriad of other projects, from planning daily activities to the mundane task of stocking supply closets (yes, a lot of detail, planning, and organizing to do that). Also true, however, is that CMs are trained to be enthusiastic about pretty much _any_ project or show or even new procedure. I mean, Disney didn't roll out the largely reviled Genie+ with a somber tone--they have shouted it from the mountaintop, extolling its virtues to all who will hear.
> 
> Another case in point: Rivers of Light in AK. I know Disney put years of planning and construction into creating the new amphitheater and water show. There was a great deal of excitement about that show, and some loved it. I saw it twice and was unimpressed. Regardless, it was never a huge hit beyond the first few months. Enter the new kite show. It even sounded boring in the descriptions, and the videos of it makes me embarrassed for the Disney CMs who perform this bandaid of a show. Yet, I saw an interview with an Imagineer who was gushing over the show, about how spectacular it is, how it captured certain emotional elements of the Disney spirit, etc. All that to say, while I do respect and appreciate the efforts of all CMs, in the words of a Huey Lewis song, "sometimes, bad is bad."


I get that they do have to be enthusiastic and you make some good points.   Could you imagine one of them coming out and saying "Yeah this show is just ok"  LOL


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> Its a sad thing when Imagineers put their heart and soul into these shows only to have them fail.  What some feel emotionally, others dont.  We watch LegoMasters on TV and each time contestants get eliminated, I tear up, Tammy and Casey, on the other hand, heart of stone.  Not that that's bad, its just how things affect us differently.  Our daughter, soft hearted like me, will tear up at the slightest little emotional tug.  Its how we absorb things.  Illuminations always, always got me and our daughter,  not so much with T and C.
> Im not so sure these days that Imagineers are getting the heartstrings pulling tugs they once did.  Is it because we are de-sensationalized by everything being at our fingertips and we are overwhelmed mentally?  Or Is it because Imagineers have the disposal of the computer age at their beckon call, which may make their job easier than before, when all the drawings were done by hand, meetings were held in collaboration, rather than emails and texts being sent back and forth?  Did we lose ourselves along the way over the last 20 years or so since the internet came along and since computers entered every home and every workplace?  Just thoughts to ponder.
> I love, love, love coming here each day to check out what's going on with the Groupies, and couldn't do so if it weren't for the internet.  So I'm thankful in that perspective for it.  But I also caution myself to not get too wrapped up in the computer beyond business emails, and FB and here, which are my 3 main places to be in the compute world.
> As a young man, I loved the group Styx, but cant say I was a fan of the song "Mr. Roboto", but listening to the wisdom words of Dennis DeYoung these days, the song has touched me.  A line in the song says, "machines de-humanize"
> Are we at that point?  Again, not meaning to be a downer, just wondering, have we lost our touch, have the Imagineers?


Yeah I totally get that.  Maybe our standards have become so high because of things like that,  that no matter what they do we won't be satisfied.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Its a sad thing when Imagineers put their heart and soul into these shows only to have them fail.  ......
> 
> Are we at that point?  Again, not meaning to be a downer, just wondering, have we lost our touch, have the Imagineers?



I've started a response on this topic two times, and two times I've deleted what I wrote because it could be taken the wrong way.  Suffice it to say that I don't know that Disney has lost its touch, but is more a reflection of society.  Disney, like all corporations, is so afraid of offending anyone that their product ends up being rather bland (kind of like the VWL refurb).  The Imagineers cannot be encouraged to take risks because any such risk is met with the crazy social media society.   So the Imagineers are given new projects complete with a shiny set of political correctness handcuffs.

That said, I think the Imagineers do a great job within the constraints they are given.  As for theming and design of new attractions, they look more like something you'd see coming out of a marketing focus group.  Ideas that sound good at a conference table but in actuality they just aren't very good ideas.   And I can't remember the last time Disney made a memorable movie for the same reason.  I mean, they felt like they had to do "Moana" because of the flak they got from certain groups about "Lilo & Stitch" and their depiction of those characters and Hawaiian culture.    
Sorry for the rant.  I don't show up often enough on this thread to come in with a soapbox in hand.

Despite everything, we are looking forward to a December trip.  We haven't been to WDW in a couple of years now and are really looking forward to it.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> I've started a response on this topic two times, and two times I've deleted what I wrote because it could be taken the wrong way.  Suffice it to say that I don't know that Disney has lost its touch, but is more a reflection of society.  Disney, like all corporations, is so afraid of offending anyone that their product ends up being rather bland (kind of like the VWL refurb).  The Imagineers cannot be encouraged to take risks because any such risk is met with the crazy social media society.   So the Imagineers are given new projects complete with a shiny set of political correctness handcuffs.
> 
> That said, I think the Imagineers do a great job within the constraints they are given.  As for theming and design of new attractions, they look more like something you'd see coming out of a marketing focus group.  Ideas that sound good at a conference table but in actuality they just aren't very good ideas.   And I can't remember the last time Disney made a memorable movie for the same reason.  I mean, they felt like they had to do "Moana" because of the flak they got from certain groups about "Lilo & Stitch" and their depiction of those characters and Hawaiian culture.
> Sorry for the rant.  I don't show up often enough on this thread to come in with a soapbox in hand.
> 
> Despite everything, we are looking forward to a December trip.  We haven't been to WDW in a couple of years now and are really looking forward to it.


I hear you on that Granny.  Very well said.


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> Its a sad thing when Imagineers put their heart and soul into these shows only to have them fail.  What some feel emotionally, others dont.  We watch LegoMasters on TV and each time contestants get eliminated, I tear up, Tammy and Casey, on the other hand, heart of stone.  Not that that's bad, its just how things affect us differently.  Our daughter, soft hearted like me, will tear up at the slightest little emotional tug.  Its how we absorb things.  Illuminations always, always got me and our daughter,  not so much with T and C.
> Im not so sure these days that Imagineers are getting the heartstrings pulling tugs they once did.  Is it because we are de-sensationalized by everything being at our fingertips and we are overwhelmed mentally?  Or Is it because Imagineers have the disposal of the computer age at their beckon call, which may make their job easier than before, when all the drawings were done by hand, meetings were held in collaboration, rather than emails and texts being sent back and forth?  Did we lose ourselves along the way over the last 20 years or so since the internet came along and since computers entered every home and every workplace?  Just thoughts to ponder.
> I love, love, love coming here each day to check out what's going on with the Groupies, and couldn't do so if it weren't for the internet.  So I'm thankful in that perspective for it.  But I also caution myself to not get too wrapped up in the computer beyond business emails, and FB and here, which are my 3 main places to be in the compute world.
> As a young man, I loved the group Styx, but cant say I was a fan of the song "Mr. Roboto", but listening to the wisdom words of Dennis DeYoung these days, the song has touched me.  A line in the song says, "machines de-humanize"
> Are we at that point?  Again, not meaning to be a downer, just wondering, have we lost our touch, have the Imagineers?



Oh my goodness Jimmy, great post! Over the many years I have read your posts and had the pleasure of visiting with you and your family in person, and I have to say, we truly are kindred souls! Like you, I would always tear up during iIluminations! Also STYX, hahahaha they were my favorite back in the day! Mr Roboto ugghhhhhh


----------



## Lass70

Hi all! Long time listener, first time caller.
Just had an offer on a resale contract accepted. Now comes the wait for ROFR and then I can join the ranks of VWL Groupies!! Been looking for the perfect contract for a while. I LOVE the separation of the building so much more than that other side. We have a direct contract at Riviera and have been looking at other properties since we took that gateway drug. I fell in love with the VWL atmosphere. Can't wait!


----------



## Suzabella

Congrats and good luck!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Lass70 said:


> Hi all! Long time listener, first time caller.
> Just had an offer on a resale contract accepted.* Now comes the wait for ROFR and then I can join the ranks of VWL Groupies!!* Been looking for the perfect contract for a while. I LOVE the separation of the building so much more than that other side. We have a direct contract at Riviera and have been looking at other properties since we took that gateway drug. I fell in love with the VWL atmosphere. Can't wait!


As a matter of clarification, the only requirement to be a Groupie is a love of the Lodge. However, that being said, *CONGRATULATIONS! *on your new contract (pending your ROFR). I know it's an exciting time for you, and we welcome your with open arms. Pull up a rocker, grab a spittoon, and sip on your favorite beverage as you join in our family. Welcome home!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies Lass70!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny
You couldn't offend me if you tried my friend   Great observation and I totally agree with your take on things.  We are a bit spoiled to the way things were vs the way they are now.  It is a shame that the Imagineers creativity hands may very well be tied up when it comes to society and how we view things they do.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

LASS70 welcome to the friendliest place on the Dis!


----------



## TCRAIG

Granny - y’all going to Boo Bash tonight?


----------



## Granny

TCRAIG said:


> Granny - y’all going to Boo Bash tonight?



Unfortunately, we cancelled our October trip.   Sorry for not updating the first page.  To all who are at WDW, I hope you are having a wonderful time!  

And in case nobody has noted it yet,* WELCOME TO PAGE 1,000* of this thread!!!


----------



## Granny

Lass70 said:


> Hi all! Long time listener, first time caller.
> Just had an offer on a resale contract accepted. Now comes the wait for ROFR and then I can join the ranks of VWL Groupies!! Been looking for the perfect contract for a while. I LOVE the separation of the building so much more than that other side. We have a direct contract at Riviera and have been looking at other properties since we took that gateway drug. I fell in love with the VWL atmosphere. Can't wait!



*Lass*...thanks for dropping by, and we'll throw some Moose Dust (our version of pixie dust) your way hoping for a smooth ride through ROFR and ownership at our beloved VWL.  I agree that the separate building is one of the reasons I prefer VWL to CCV, but honestly anywhere on the WL campus is a good thing in my eyes.  As *Sleepy* indicated, you don't need to own VWL to join in with this group, but I'll admit that owning there is a special thing.  Especially when trying to book VWL during the Christmas season...which is something I hope you'll be able to do at some point.  Good luck with your contract!!!


----------



## TCRAIG

Granny - sorry to hear but completely understand - it’s been incredibly hot here - we’ve gone to the parks early and leave before lunch and crowd wise it’s been pretty good - but today we got to MK around 11:30 (split stay BC/BLT) and MK is very busy!


----------



## Granny

TCRAIG said:


> Granny - sorry to hear but completely understand - it’s been incredibly hot here - we’ve gone to the parks early and leave before lunch and crowd wise it’s been pretty good - but today we got to MK around 11:30 (split stay BC/BLT) and MK is very busy!



I’ve seen the temperatures this week and it does look very warm for October. It also looks like some rain now and again?  Weekends, especially at MK, always seem more crowded.  Hopefully things will taper off as the work week starts tomorrow.  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## sleepydog25

Thanks for the reminder, *Granny*...

*HAPPY PAGE 1,000!!!!! "And to all who come to this happy place: Welcome. The VWL Groupies & Lovers Thread is your haven. Here age relives fond memories of the past—and here youth may savor the challenge and promise of the future...and share with others like family."*

P.S. And over 1,000,000 views and counting...


----------



## Lakegirl

TCRAIG said:


> Granny - sorry to hear but completely understand - it’s been incredibly hot here - we’ve gone to the parks early and leave before lunch and crowd wise it’s been pretty good - but today we got to MK around 11:30 (split stay BC/BLT) and MK is very busy!


Tricia your already back? So Jelly!


----------



## TCRAIG

Yeah - our Sept trip was kind of a last minute deal just for the Remy preview - this Oct trip was scheduled last year and our daughter, her husband and our 2 little Grand Girls were supposed to join us - unfortunately, out youngest GG still HATES to be in the car for such a long trip so they cancelled but we decided to go anyway…


----------



## sleepydog25

What's going on here? I look away for just a couple of days, and we sink near the bottom of the DVC RESORTS forum! Hmmph. 

So, how is VWL looking these days? Crowded? Quiet? In between? How is GP? I'm just curious. This is the way...


----------



## Lakegirl

Maybe we can talk about a Groupie Meet for December?  We are there from the 3-10th.  It will be here before we know it.


----------



## jimmytammy

So I’ve got some exciting news!
For some of us ol timers who spent many a day way back when VWL 1st opened, TL was the only place to catch a libation on property other than WCC and AP 
We went into TL often in those days to wind down the day with a nightcap and got to know a certain waiter/bartender named Kenny.  He and his friend are traveling back from Conn. after visiting friends Dad and are going to stop by for a 2 day visit.  Tammy and I have told Kenny often he is more than welcome to come by and stay with us and we are super excited to have the visit
We saw him back in Feb on our last trip to WDW
He is currently a CM at CHef Mickey’s but he fondly remembers his days at TL and knows several of us remember him


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> So I’ve got some exciting news!
> For some of us ol timers who spent many a day way back when VWL 1st opened, TL was the only place to catch a libation on property other than WCC and AP
> We went into TL often in those days to wind down the day with a nightcap and got to know a certain waiter/bartender named Kenny.  He and his friend are traveling back from Conn. after visiting friends Dad and are going to stop by for a 2 day visit.  Tammy and I have told Kenny often he is more than welcome to come by and stay with us and we are super excited to have the visit
> We saw him back in Feb on our last trip to WDW
> He is currently a CM at CHef Mickey’s but he fondly remembers his days at TL and knows several of us remember him


That is awesome!  I hope you enjoy your visit with him.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> We went into TL often in those days to wind down the day with a nightcap and got to know a certain waiter/bartender named Kenny.  He and his friend are traveling back from Conn. after visiting friends Dad and are going to stop by for a 2 day visit.  Tammy and I have told Kenny often he is more than welcome to come by and stay with us and we are super excited to have the visit
> We saw him back in Feb on our last trip to WDW
> He is currently a CM at CHef Mickey’s but he fondly remembers his days at TL and knows several of us remember him



*Jimmy*...if all the CM's at WDW that you have befriended decided to visit you, you would have to build a very large hotel on your property!  This sounds like a fun visit, and I'm sure you all will have a wonderful time.  

Our early years at WDW I didn't get to TL very often since we had the kids.  We're making up for that these days but still haven't gotten to know the TL or Geyser Point staff very well.  Guess we'll need to work on that...I can always tell them I know the rock star known as Jimmy!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny
You are too funny!  I feel just as excited when I get to meet up with groupies
You guys are all rock stars in my book


----------



## bobbiwoz

Hi!  I just wanted to post on page 1000 of this thread!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

bobbiwoz said:


> Hi!  I just wanted to post on page 1000 of this thread!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Disney loving Iowan said:


>


 Hi!

DH will have an operation on Monday to remove a lung lobe that has a carcinoid tumor on it.  We would appreciate prayers and healing thoughts for Tom.


----------



## Lakegirl

bobbiwoz said:


> Hi!
> 
> DH will have an operation on Monday to remove a lung lobe that has a carcinoid tumor on it.  We would appreciate prayers and healing thoughts for Tom.


Prayers and well wishes.


----------



## Granny

*Bobbi*...prayers going up for Tom and for you as you both face this situation.


----------



## twinklebug

Prayers and best wishes for Tom and you @bobbiwoz


----------



## TCRAIG

Bobbi - keeping you and Tom in my prayers .


----------



## bobbiwoz

Thank you all!  Tom is getting calls of encouragement, and he’s in good spirits!  I’ve told him about all your good wishes.


----------



## jimmytammy

Bobbi,
Prayers for you folks


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Bobbi Prayers and best wishes for a good outcome and quick recovery


----------



## bobbiwoz

Just wanted to say that Tom is in ICU as expected, and the operation went as it should!  He is doing what he’s supposed to do, he wants to come home and recover.

The carcinoid tumor was very small, they did remove his lower left lobe because of the likelihood of another one growing,

He knows about so many of you sending good wishes and prayers, and he’s very happy, and thanks you!

He and I will be at VWL December 1-3.  On the 3rd we go on a Merrytime DCL cruise.  We are thankful for what has happened so far!

Bobbi


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

bobbiwoz said:


> Just wanted to say that Tom is in ICU as expected, and the operation went as it should!  He is doing what he’s supposed to do, he wants to come home and recover.
> 
> The carcinoid tumor was very small, the did remove his lower left lobe because of the likelihood of another one growing,
> 
> He knows about so many of you sending good wishes and prayers, and he’s very happy, and thanks you!
> 
> He and I will be at VWL December 1-3.  On the 3rd we go on a Merrytime DCL cruise.  We are thankful for what has happened so far!
> 
> Bobbi


Thank you for the update.  I'm glad things went well and I hope he has a quick and smooth recovery.


----------



## Suzabella

I've been out of town for a funeral so off line. 

So glad to hear things went well, Bobbiwoz!  Sending continued prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Suzabella said:


> I've been out of town for a funeral so off line.
> 
> So glad to hear things went well, Bobbiwoz!  Sending continued prayers for a speedy recovery!


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Disney loving Iowan said:


> So sorry for your loss.


From me, too, Susabella.


----------



## Lakegirl

bobbiwoz said:


> Just wanted to say that Tom is in ICU as expected, and the operation went as it should!  He is doing what he’s supposed to do, he wants to come home and recover.
> 
> The carcinoid tumor was very small, they did remove his lower left lobe because of the likelihood of another one growing,
> 
> He knows about so many of you sending good wishes and prayers, and he’s very happy, and thanks you!
> 
> He and I will be at VWL December 1-3.  On the 3rd we go on a Merrytime DCL cruise.  We are thankful for what has happened so far!
> 
> Bobbi


So glad to hear everything went well.  Prayers for a speedy recover.


----------



## Suzabella

bobbiwoz said:


> From me, too, Susabella.



Thank you.  We lost my last surviving Aunt.  UTI turned into sepsis.  At 91 she was still active and living on her own.  She was an incredible woman who lived a very good life.


----------



## bluecastle

bobbiwoz said:


> Just wanted to say that Tom is in ICU as expected, and the operation went as it should!  He is doing what he’s supposed to do, he wants to come home and recover.
> 
> The carcinoid tumor was very small, they did remove his lower left lobe because of the likelihood of another one growing,
> 
> He knows about so many of you sending good wishes and prayers, and he’s very happy, and thanks you!
> 
> He and I will be at VWL December 1-3.  On the 3rd we go on a Merrytime DCL cruise.  We are thankful for what has happened so far!
> 
> Bobbi


That is great news! Praying for a quick and complete recovery. Will he be experiencing any shortness of breath because of this? Hoping you have a magical and relaxing time in December! 
I know I have been AWOL. I kept thinking I had to catch up before posting and then I realized that my time away from this wonderful group was getting way too long!!
We are most likely postponing our granddaughter’s first trip from February to November 2022. It’s a really long countdown, but I think it’s best for a few reasons. She is too young to be vaccinated ( a little over 2) ), things are not great with my DD and her husband right now, so financially I want to be prepared for whatever may happen, and even though she won’t be free, I think she will enjoy it more at almost 3 and a half. 
Anyhow, I’m hoping I can still get Kidani 2 BR, even though it will probably be only 3 adults and DGD. We want this trip to be resort-centric and low-key ( haha, low-key at WDW!) If I can’t modify my cash res when I reach my cancellation without penalty date, I guess I’ll just try for 2 rooms in Jambo and keep calling back I hope they hire more phone CM’s by then!!
Hope everyone and their families are doing well.  I’ve missed sitting in a rocker and chatting with y’all!


----------



## sleepydog25

bluecastle said:


> That is great news! Praying for a quick and complete recovery. Will he be experiencing any shortness of breath because of this? Hoping you have a magical and relaxing time in December!
> I know I have been AWOL. I kept thinking I had to catch up before posting and then I realized that my time away from this wonderful group was getting way too long!!
> We are most likely postponing our granddaughter’s first trip from February to November 2022. It’s a really long countdown, but I think it’s best for a few reasons. She is too young to be vaccinated ( a little over 2) ), things are not great with my DD and her husband right now, so financially I want to be prepared for whatever may happen, and even though she won’t be free, I think she will enjoy it more at almost 3 and a half.
> Anyhow, I’m hoping I can still get Kidani 2 BR, even though it will probably be only 3 adults and DGD. We want this trip to be resort-centric and low-key ( haha, low-key at WDW!) If I can’t modify my cash res when I reach my cancellation without penalty date, I guess I’ll just try for 2 rooms in Jambo and keep calling back I hope they hire more phone CM’s by then!!
> Hope everyone and their families are doing well.  I’ve missed sitting in a rocker and chatting with y’all!


Your desire to postpone seems reasonable all around, and here's hoping you can get things settled with your reservations. And it's wonderful that you stopped by--we've always been a respite here from the outside world, a place to come and feel like family.


----------



## bobbiwoz

bluecastle, the trip will be worth waiting for!

Thank you for your prayers and good wishes.  Tom took a selfie this morning, and mentioned that he didn’t need to push the red button for pain, overnight.  As far as shortness of breath, he probably will have some, but with breathing exercises, he should be fine.

We have a DDiL who is a nurse, and she’s encouraging Tom to get up and walk so he doesn’t develop blood clots.  She’s giving advice from afar, but he’ll listen to her for sure.

Tom also mentioned that his night ECU nurse is a “ DVC nut.”  I think that may translate to “Groupie.”


----------



## Suzabella

So glad he continues to improve.  It helps so much to have family with that kind of knowledge.  Peace of mind.  The Disnurse doesn't hurt!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Bobbi
So glad to hear the good news!
Prayers continue


----------



## bobbiwoz

Hi!  Tom continues to improve.  He was walking with a therapist yesterday.  He still has the drain in his side, and if it gets removed today, he COULD come home tomorrow.  It’s wonderful to realize the surgery is behind him, and was successful.  He texted this morning that he had a good night.


----------



## sleepydog25

Morning, Groupies! Although, it's Thursday, for me it's actually the start of my "weekend" the way my work schedule is laid out as I'm generally a Sun-Tue CM but often work an extra day which is usually Wed. Thus, my weekend beginneth...

In my occasional educational PSA series about working for the Mouse, I've mentioned the emphasis on customer service, how we try to make the experience for the guests as marvelous as can be, and little things such as how remarkable the housekeeping changeover at the resort is every single day. To that end, be assured the Mousekeepers and supporting staff (who might include _moi_) toil quickly and thoroughly to have your room prepared as quickly as humanly possible. I thought I was knowledgeable about the behind the scenes activity to prep rooms, but I only realized a small fraction of what goes on. Things that impact a room being ready: wear and tear that engineering may have to repair; guests who leave the room in shambles; waiting for runners to bring necessary items needing to be replaced such as a scarred cutting board, tarnished utensils, a broken hanger, etc.; waiting until a room inspector signs off on the room (which depending on how many rooms pop up can take awhile); and late checkouts. 

The latter is the bane of housekeeping--it's common for guests to not vacate the room until right at 11 or fudge it a little to 11:30 or even nearly noon. Of course, the enhanced cleaning methods that have been used the past 16 months also play a role since every major (and many minor) surface is disinfected, mopped, or washed. That takes time, and the actual cleaning staff are assigned multiple rooms each shift. For example, one person may start with a total cleaning and new linens for a checkout of a 2BR suite which typically takes 3-4 hours, and while that person is doing things that take time (allowing floor to dry or washing the dirty dishes in the dishwasher), he/she will start in on two other rooms, say a studio that needs a full cleaning and then another 2BR that is a linen change out and moderate cleaning. Truly, the whole room changeover is a ballet of sorts, with the Mousekeepers at various stages in any given room, the attendants (a role I play) delivering needed items as quickly as possible while also attending to guests' needs, engineering fine tuning equipment in the rooms, inspectors hopping from room to room and building to building as rooms come ready--it is very much an intricate dance of sorts. 

Here's a real-life example for illustration. The Mousekeeper is almost finished with a room near the back of the resort property, but she needs a replacement pillow (someone spilled coffee on one of the 13 pillows in a 2BR suite), as well as a new medium pot with lid (the old one is badly scratched from use), AND two more queen blankets. She puts in the request through an app which gets routed to an attendant (we'll just use yours truly as the attendant ). So, I'm actually near the building from where the request is coming; however, the pillows are kept in a small room halfway to the front of the resort, the blankets in the linen storage area near the front of the resort, and the medium pot in warehouse which is under the main building--yes, three separate stops a long way from the requestor. As I chug along in my 5-mph golf cart, I get a request from another Mousekeeper who needs a replacement spatula, a baking sheet, and a twin mattress pad. I try to coincide my visits to each of the places I need to go to fulfill all the requests so I'm not doubling back too much; however, now I have five items to two different locations. Meanwhile, those rooms can't be finished or inspected totally until the items are delivered. As I'm riding to collect my items, a guest stops me to ask for directions to the Beach House via bicycles, and guests take THE top priority, so I am more than happy to help them and answer their questions--it's the part of my job I love the most, the interacting with guests.

Some time later, after dropping off the items to the first request, I get another request for six different items for a Grand Villa which is nowhere near where I am. So, it's off to deliver the second requestor's items, and all the way back to the warehouse and/or linen storage area. It's not unusual to have requests from 3-4 different Mousekeepers going at one time. Then, out of the blue, I get a request for a coffee maker from a guest at yet another building, and we put a premium on fulfilling guest requests' first, so I have to postpone my other requests to go retrieve a new coffee maker from the warehouse. All of that, and in the meantime, used linens and garbage need to be picked up, as well. Whew! As you can likely tell, the complexities of "simply" cleaning and turning over rooms is quite the adventure...and I love it! So, when guests say something to me, as they often do, "I sure wish we could get (could have gotten) into the room earlier than, say, 3:30 p.m., I smile and tell them that the Mousekeepers make a tremendous effort to make sure the rooms are clean for them and their safety, and that simply takes time. 

Well, that was long and likely boring, but it was enjoyable to talk about! Oh, and if you do have any questions about the process or anything else, I'll be glad to answer them, as always.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

sleepydog25 said:


> Morning, Groupies! Although, it's Thursday, for me it's actually the start of my "weekend" the way my work schedule is laid out as I'm generally a Sun-Tue CM but often work an extra day which is usually Wed. Thus, my weekend beginneth...
> 
> In my occasional educational PSA series about working for the Mouse, I've mentioned the emphasis on customer service, how we try to make the experience for the guests as marvelous as can be, and little things such as how remarkable the housekeeping changeover at the resort is every single day. To that end, be assured the Mousekeepers and supporting staff (who might include _moi_) toil quickly and thoroughly to have your room prepared as quickly as humanly possible. I thought I was knowledgeable about the behind the scenes activity to prep rooms, but I only realized a small fraction of what goes on. Things that impact a room being ready: wear and tear that engineering may have to repair; guests who leave the room in shambles; waiting for runners to bring necessary items needing to be replaced such as a scarred cutting board, tarnished utensils, a broken hanger, etc.; waiting until a room inspector signs off on the room (which depending on how many rooms pop up can take awhile); and late checkouts.
> 
> The latter is the bane of housekeeping--it's common for guests to not vacate the room until right at 11 or fudge it a little to 11:30 or even nearly noon. Of course, the enhanced cleaning methods that have been used the past 16 months also play a role since every major (and many minor) surface is disinfected, mopped, or washed. That takes time, and the actual cleaning staff are assigned multiple rooms each shift. For example, one person may start with a total cleaning and new linens for a checkout of a 2BR suite which typically takes 3-4 hours, and while that person is doing things that take time (allowing floor to dry or washing the dirty dishes in the dishwasher), he/she will start in on two other rooms, say a studio that needs a full cleaning and then another 2BR that is a linen change out and moderate cleaning. Truly, the whole room changeover is a ballet of sorts, with the Mousekeepers at various stages in any given room, the attendants (a role I play) delivering needed items as quickly as possible while also attending to guests' needs, engineering fine tuning equipment in the rooms, inspectors hopping from room to room and building to building as rooms come ready--it is very much an intricate dance of sorts.
> 
> Here's a real-life example for illustration. The Mousekeeper is almost finished with a room near the back of the resort property, but she needs a replacement pillow (someone spilled coffee on one of the 13 pillows in a 2BR suite), as well as a new medium pot with lid (the old one is badly scratched from use), AND two more queen blankets. She puts in the request through an app which gets routed to an attendant (we'll just use yours truly as the attendant ). So, I'm actually near the building from where the request is coming; however, the pillows are kept in a small room halfway to the front of the resort, the blankets in the linen storage area near the front of the resort, and the medium pot in warehouse which is under the main building--yes, three separate stops a long way from the requestor. As I chug along in my 5-mph golf cart, I get a request from another Mousekeeper who needs a replacement spatula, a baking sheet, and a twin mattress pad. I try to coincide my visits to each of the places I need to go to fulfill all the requests so I'm not doubling back too much; however, now I have five items to two different locations. Meanwhile, those rooms can't be finished or inspected totally until the items are delivered. As I'm riding to collect my items, a guest stops me to ask for directions to the Beach House via bicycles, and guests take THE top priority, so I am more than happy to help them and answer their questions--it's the part of my job I love the most, the interacting with guests.
> 
> Some time later, after dropping off the items to the first request, I get another request for six different items for a Grand Villa which is nowhere near where I am. So, it's off to deliver the second requestor's items, and all the way back to the warehouse and/or linen storage area. It's not unusual to have requests from 3-4 different Mousekeepers going at one time. Then, out of the blue, I get a request for a coffee maker from a guest at yet another building, and we put a premium on fulfilling guest requests' first, so I have to postpone my other requests to go retrieve a new coffee maker from the warehouse. All of that, and in the meantime, used linens and garbage need to be picked up, as well. Whew! As you can likely tell, the complexities of "simply" cleaning and turning over rooms is quite the adventure...and I love it! So, when guests say something to me, as they often do, "I sure wish we could get (could have gotten) into the room earlier than, say, 3:30 p.m., I smile and tell them that the Mousekeepers make a tremendous effort to make sure the rooms are clean for them and their safety, and that simply takes time.
> 
> Well, that was long and likely boring, but it was enjoyable to talk about! Oh, and if you do have any questions about the process or anything else, I'll be glad to answer them, as always.


Actually this was quite interesting.  Thank you for giving us some insight into what goes on.  This is something that I wish more guests knew about so they would be more understanding of how things work.


----------



## TCRAIG

bobbiwoz said:


> Hi!  Tom continues to improve.  He was walking with a therapist yesterday.  He still has the drain in his side, and if it gets removed today, he COULD come home tomorrow.  It’s wonderful to realize the surgery is behind him, and was successful.  He texted this morning that he had a good night.


This is FABULOUS news!


----------



## Suzabella

sleepydog25 said:


> Morning, Groupies! Although, it's Thursday, for me it's actually the start of my "weekend" the way my work schedule is laid out as I'm generally a Sun-Tue CM but often work an extra day which is usually Wed. Thus, my weekend beginneth...
> 
> In my occasional educational PSA series about working for the Mouse, I've mentioned the emphasis on customer service, how we try to make the experience for the guests as marvelous as can be, and little things such as how remarkable the housekeeping changeover at the resort is every single day. To that end, be assured the Mousekeepers and supporting staff (who might include _moi_) toil quickly and thoroughly to have your room prepared as quickly as humanly possible. I thought I was knowledgeable about the behind the scenes activity to prep rooms, but I only realized a small fraction of what goes on. Things that impact a room being ready: wear and tear that engineering may have to repair; guests who leave the room in shambles; waiting for runners to bring necessary items needing to be replaced such as a scarred cutting board, tarnished utensils, a broken hanger, etc.; waiting until a room inspector signs off on the room (which depending on how many rooms pop up can take awhile); and late checkouts.
> 
> The latter is the bane of housekeeping--it's common for guests to not vacate the room until right at 11 or fudge it a little to 11:30 or even nearly noon. Of course, the enhanced cleaning methods that have been used the past 16 months also play a role since every major (and many minor) surface is disinfected, mopped, or washed. That takes time, and the actual cleaning staff are assigned multiple rooms each shift. For example, one person may start with a total cleaning and new linens for a checkout of a 2BR suite which typically takes 3-4 hours, and while that person is doing things that take time (allowing floor to dry or washing the dirty dishes in the dishwasher), he/she will start in on two other rooms, say a studio that needs a full cleaning and then another 2BR that is a linen change out and moderate cleaning. Truly, the whole room changeover is a ballet of sorts, with the Mousekeepers at various stages in any given room, the attendants (a role I play) delivering needed items as quickly as possible while also attending to guests' needs, engineering fine tuning equipment in the rooms, inspectors hopping from room to room and building to building as rooms come ready--it is very much an intricate dance of sorts.
> 
> Here's a real-life example for illustration. The Mousekeeper is almost finished with a room near the back of the resort property, but she needs a replacement pillow (someone spilled coffee on one of the 13 pillows in a 2BR suite), as well as a new medium pot with lid (the old one is badly scratched from use), AND two more queen blankets. She puts in the request through an app which gets routed to an attendant (we'll just use yours truly as the attendant ). So, I'm actually near the building from where the request is coming; however, the pillows are kept in a small room halfway to the front of the resort, the blankets in the linen storage area near the front of the resort, and the medium pot in warehouse which is under the main building--yes, three separate stops a long way from the requestor. As I chug along in my 5-mph golf cart, I get a request from another Mousekeeper who needs a replacement spatula, a baking sheet, and a twin mattress pad. I try to coincide my visits to each of the places I need to go to fulfill all the requests so I'm not doubling back too much; however, now I have five items to two different locations. Meanwhile, those rooms can't be finished or inspected totally until the items are delivered. As I'm riding to collect my items, a guest stops me to ask for directions to the Beach House via bicycles, and guests take THE top priority, so I am more than happy to help them and answer their questions--it's the part of my job I love the most, the interacting with guests.
> 
> Some time later, after dropping off the items to the first request, I get another request for six different items for a Grand Villa which is nowhere near where I am. So, it's off to deliver the second requestor's items, and all the way back to the warehouse and/or linen storage area. It's not unusual to have requests from 3-4 different Mousekeepers going at one time. Then, out of the blue, I get a request for a coffee maker from a guest at yet another building, and we put a premium on fulfilling guest requests' first, so I have to postpone my other requests to go retrieve a new coffee maker from the warehouse. All of that, and in the meantime, used linens and garbage need to be picked up, as well. Whew! As you can likely tell, the complexities of "simply" cleaning and turning over rooms is quite the adventure...and I love it! So, when guests say something to me, as they often do, "I sure wish we could get (could have gotten) into the room earlier than, say, 3:30 p.m., I smile and tell them that the Mousekeepers make a tremendous effort to make sure the rooms are clean for them and their safety, and that simply takes time.
> 
> Well, that was long and likely boring, but it was enjoyable to talk about! Oh, and if you do have any questions about the process or anything else, I'll be glad to answer them, as always.



I wish more people would see this.  Our last trip to DHHIR, our room was ready at noon.  We were pleasantly surprised and all the effort were definitely appreciated!!  We never expect our room before 4pm but consider it a blessing when it is.

On a trip to NYC a few years back, our room wasn't ready until 9pm.  We just always think, 'it could be worse.'


----------



## hhisc16

sleepydog25 said:


> Morning, Groupies! Although, it's Thursday, for me it's actually the start of my "weekend" the way my work schedule is laid out as I'm generally a Sun-Tue CM but often work an extra day which is usually Wed. Thus, my weekend beginneth...
> 
> In my occasional educational PSA series about working for the Mouse, I've mentioned the emphasis on customer service, how we try to make the experience for the guests as marvelous as can be, and little things such as how remarkable the housekeeping changeover at the resort is every single day. To that end, be assured the Mousekeepers and supporting staff (who might include _moi_) toil quickly and thoroughly to have your room prepared as quickly as humanly possible. I thought I was knowledgeable about the behind the scenes activity to prep rooms, but I only realized a small fraction of what goes on. Things that impact a room being ready: wear and tear that engineering may have to repair; guests who leave the room in shambles; waiting for runners to bring necessary items needing to be replaced such as a scarred cutting board, tarnished utensils, a broken hanger, etc.; waiting until a room inspector signs off on the room (which depending on how many rooms pop up can take awhile); and late checkouts.
> 
> The latter is the bane of housekeeping--it's common for guests to not vacate the room until right at 11 or fudge it a little to 11:30 or even nearly noon. Of course, the enhanced cleaning methods that have been used the past 16 months also play a role since every major (and many minor) surface is disinfected, mopped, or washed. That takes time, and the actual cleaning staff are assigned multiple rooms each shift. For example, one person may start with a total cleaning and new linens for a checkout of a 2BR suite which typically takes 3-4 hours, and while that person is doing things that take time (allowing floor to dry or washing the dirty dishes in the dishwasher), he/she will start in on two other rooms, say a studio that needs a full cleaning and then another 2BR that is a linen change out and moderate cleaning. Truly, the whole room changeover is a ballet of sorts, with the Mousekeepers at various stages in any given room, the attendants (a role I play) delivering needed items as quickly as possible while also attending to guests' needs, engineering fine tuning equipment in the rooms, inspectors hopping from room to room and building to building as rooms come ready--it is very much an intricate dance of sorts.
> 
> Here's a real-life example for illustration. The Mousekeeper is almost finished with a room near the back of the resort property, but she needs a replacement pillow (someone spilled coffee on one of the 13 pillows in a 2BR suite), as well as a new medium pot with lid (the old one is badly scratched from use), AND two more queen blankets. She puts in the request through an app which gets routed to an attendant (we'll just use yours truly as the attendant ). So, I'm actually near the building from where the request is coming; however, the pillows are kept in a small room halfway to the front of the resort, the blankets in the linen storage area near the front of the resort, and the medium pot in warehouse which is under the main building--yes, three separate stops a long way from the requestor. As I chug along in my 5-mph golf cart, I get a request from another Mousekeeper who needs a replacement spatula, a baking sheet, and a twin mattress pad. I try to coincide my visits to each of the places I need to go to fulfill all the requests so I'm not doubling back too much; however, now I have five items to two different locations. Meanwhile, those rooms can't be finished or inspected totally until the items are delivered. As I'm riding to collect my items, a guest stops me to ask for directions to the Beach House via bicycles, and guests take THE top priority, so I am more than happy to help them and answer their questions--it's the part of my job I love the most, the interacting with guests.
> 
> Some time later, after dropping off the items to the first request, I get another request for six different items for a Grand Villa which is nowhere near where I am. So, it's off to deliver the second requestor's items, and all the way back to the warehouse and/or linen storage area. It's not unusual to have requests from 3-4 different Mousekeepers going at one time. Then, out of the blue, I get a request for a coffee maker from a guest at yet another building, and we put a premium on fulfilling guest requests' first, so I have to postpone my other requests to go retrieve a new coffee maker from the warehouse. All of that, and in the meantime, used linens and garbage need to be picked up, as well. Whew! As you can likely tell, the complexities of "simply" cleaning and turning over rooms is quite the adventure...and I love it! So, when guests say something to me, as they often do, "I sure wish we could get (could have gotten) into the room earlier than, say, 3:30 p.m., I smile and tell them that the Mousekeepers make a tremendous effort to make sure the rooms are clean for them and their safety, and that simply takes time.
> 
> Well, that was long and likely boring, but it was enjoyable to talk about! Oh, and if you do have any questions about the process or anything else, I'll be glad to answer them, as always.


Thank you for all you do! 
Every stay at DHHIR has been amazing and you are exactly what makes the Disney difference!


----------



## bluecastle

bobbiwoz said:


> Hi!  Tom continues to improve.  He was walking with a therapist yesterday.  He still has the drain in his side, and if it gets removed today, he COULD come home tomorrow.  It’s wonderful to realize the surgery is behind him, and was successful.  He texted this morning that he had a good night.


Great news! And so glad the pre-surgery anxiety is in the past. Prayers for his continued improvement!


----------



## bluecastle

sleepydog25 said:


> Morning, Groupies! Although, it's Thursday, for me it's actually the start of my "weekend" the way my work schedule is laid out as I'm generally a Sun-Tue CM but often work an extra day which is usually Wed. Thus, my weekend beginneth...
> 
> In my occasional educational PSA series about working for the Mouse, I've mentioned the emphasis on customer service, how we try to make the experience for the guests as marvelous as can be, and little things such as how remarkable the housekeeping changeover at the resort is every single day. To that end, be assured the Mousekeepers and supporting staff (who might include _moi_) toil quickly and thoroughly to have your room prepared as quickly as humanly possible. I thought I was knowledgeable about the behind the scenes activity to prep rooms, but I only realized a small fraction of what goes on. Things that impact a room being ready: wear and tear that engineering may have to repair; guests who leave the room in shambles; waiting for runners to bring necessary items needing to be replaced such as a scarred cutting board, tarnished utensils, a broken hanger, etc.; waiting until a room inspector signs off on the room (which depending on how many rooms pop up can take awhile); and late checkouts.
> 
> The latter is the bane of housekeeping--it's common for guests to not vacate the room until right at 11 or fudge it a little to 11:30 or even nearly noon. Of course, the enhanced cleaning methods that have been used the past 16 months also play a role since every major (and many minor) surface is disinfected, mopped, or washed. That takes time, and the actual cleaning staff are assigned multiple rooms each shift. For example, one person may start with a total cleaning and new linens for a checkout of a 2BR suite which typically takes 3-4 hours, and while that person is doing things that take time (allowing floor to dry or washing the dirty dishes in the dishwasher), he/she will start in on two other rooms, say a studio that needs a full cleaning and then another 2BR that is a linen change out and moderate cleaning. Truly, the whole room changeover is a ballet of sorts, with the Mousekeepers at various stages in any given room, the attendants (a role I play) delivering needed items as quickly as possible while also attending to guests' needs, engineering fine tuning equipment in the rooms, inspectors hopping from room to room and building to building as rooms come ready--it is very much an intricate dance of sorts.
> 
> Here's a real-life example for illustration. The Mousekeeper is almost finished with a room near the back of the resort property, but she needs a replacement pillow (someone spilled coffee on one of the 13 pillows in a 2BR suite), as well as a new medium pot with lid (the old one is badly scratched from use), AND two more queen blankets. She puts in the request through an app which gets routed to an attendant (we'll just use yours truly as the attendant ). So, I'm actually near the building from where the request is coming; however, the pillows are kept in a small room halfway to the front of the resort, the blankets in the linen storage area near the front of the resort, and the medium pot in warehouse which is under the main building--yes, three separate stops a long way from the requestor. As I chug along in my 5-mph golf cart, I get a request from another Mousekeeper who needs a replacement spatula, a baking sheet, and a twin mattress pad. I try to coincide my visits to each of the places I need to go to fulfill all the requests so I'm not doubling back too much; however, now I have five items to two different locations. Meanwhile, those rooms can't be finished or inspected totally until the items are delivered. As I'm riding to collect my items, a guest stops me to ask for directions to the Beach House via bicycles, and guests take THE top priority, so I am more than happy to help them and answer their questions--it's the part of my job I love the most, the interacting with guests.
> 
> Some time later, after dropping off the items to the first request, I get another request for six different items for a Grand Villa which is nowhere near where I am. So, it's off to deliver the second requestor's items, and all the way back to the warehouse and/or linen storage area. It's not unusual to have requests from 3-4 different Mousekeepers going at one time. Then, out of the blue, I get a request for a coffee maker from a guest at yet another building, and we put a premium on fulfilling guest requests' first, so I have to postpone my other requests to go retrieve a new coffee maker from the warehouse. All of that, and in the meantime, used linens and garbage need to be picked up, as well. Whew! As you can likely tell, the complexities of "simply" cleaning and turning over rooms is quite the adventure...and I love it! So, when guests say something to me, as they often do, "I sure wish we could get (could have gotten) into the room earlier than, say, 3:30 p.m., I smile and tell them that the Mousekeepers make a tremendous effort to make sure the rooms are clean for them and their safety, and that simply takes time.
> 
> Well, that was long and likely boring, but it was enjoyable to talk about! Oh, and if you do have any questions about the process or anything else, I'll be glad to answer them, as always.



Not boring at all! I remember when we checked in at 4 pm at the WL for a 2BR villa at VWL and it wasn’t ready. The CM told me that 2BRs take a long time to turn over. So we walked around, took some pictures, and then chilled in the VWL lobby. I went back over and checked around 5 pm and the CM who was walking around with an iPad, said she was just about to text me. We were very happy with our villa. It was so clean! 
Do the mouse/lodge keepers still run the dishwasher every day? That really spoiled me. 
Thanks for your informative and detailed report. They should print pamphlets of it and give them out at the front desk when people complain that there room isn’t ready early!


----------



## jimmytammy

Great news Bobbi!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Suzabella
Prayers for you and your family


----------



## bobbiwoz

Sleepdog25, I enjoyed learning about your workday and shared it with friends who will be joining me there in March!


----------



## sleepydog25

bluecastle said:


> Not boring at all! I remember when we checked in at 4 pm at the WL for a 2BR villa at VWL and it wasn’t ready. The CM told me that 2BRs take a long time to turn over. So we walked around, took some pictures, and then chilled in the VWL lobby. I went back over and checked around 5 pm and the CM who was walking around with an iPad, said she was just about to text me. We were very happy with our villa. It was so clean!
> *Do the mouse/lodge keepers still run the dishwasher every day?* That really spoiled me.
> Thanks for your informative and detailed report. They should print pamphlets of it and give them out at the front desk when people complain that there room isn’t ready early!


Good question, and the answer is convoluted (and to be fair, I'm uncertain). Here, at least, DVC members can't get daily service, only cash-paying ones can. I don't know if the housekeepers run the dishwasher or not in that instance. When rooms are turned over, they absolutely do run the dishwasher, if needed, but they empty the dishwasher before the inspector comes. 

I do think folks would be a bit less frantic if they knew the level of preparation it takes to clean a room for an arriving guest, not to mention the coordination of a half dozen people who may get involved in prepping that room. For example, sometimes the housekeeper will notice that an appliance isn't working correctly, so the engineers have to come to repair or replace it. There are so many factors that come into play. But, I do get guests' eagerness to get into a room and start vacation. At our recent stay at Riviera, even though they knew we were CMs, we still waited until 4:30 to get our room. That visit brings up another aspect. We were asked if we wanted a "ready" room, and we declined. Naturally, that means we likely could have gotten in earlier than we did only we wouldn't likely get the request we had submitted. By waiting, it increased our odds, but we had to wait over three hours longer. Again, that's just part of the process. 



bobbiwoz said:


> Sleepdog25, I enjoyed learning about your workday and shared it with friends who will be joining me there in March!


One area where Disney doesn't do a good job is communication. I believe if they explained their procedures better, it would help immensely. Same goes with room checks/trash collection. When I explain to guests why I have to come into their room--and with them outside said room--almost to a person they understand. Disney fails to do an adequate job of relating common concepts and procedures to the rank and file guests. Thanks for passing along the info!


----------



## hhisc16

sleepydog25 said:


> Good question, and the answer is convoluted (and to be fair, I'm uncertain). Here, at least, DVC members can't get daily service, only cash-paying ones can. I don't know if the housekeepers run the dishwasher or not in that instance. When rooms are turned over, they absolutely do run the dishwasher, if needed, but they empty the dishwasher before the inspector comes.
> 
> I do think folks would be a bit less frantic if they knew the level of preparation it takes to clean a room for an arriving guest, not to mention the coordination of a half dozen people who may get involved in prepping that room. For example, sometimes the housekeeper will notice that an appliance isn't working correctly, so the engineers have to come to repair or replace it. There are so many factors that come into play. But, I do get guests' eagerness to get into a room and start vacation. At our recent stay at Riviera, even though they knew we were CMs, we still waited until 4:30 to get our room. That visit brings up another aspect. We were asked if we wanted a "ready" room, and we declined. Naturally, that means we likely could have gotten in earlier than we did only we wouldn't likely get the request we had submitted. By waiting, it increased our odds, but we had to wait over three hours longer. Again, that's just part of the process.
> 
> One area where Disney doesn't do a good job is communication. I believe if they explained their procedures better, it would help immensely. Same goes with room checks/trash collection. When I explain to guests why I have to come into their room--and with them outside said room--almost to a person they understand. Disney fails to do an adequate job of relating common concepts and procedures to the rank and file guests. Thanks for passing along the info!


Do you recommend getting the "ready" room if available first?


----------



## DL1WDW2

Hi and Thank You sleepydog25 …
I always strip the beds (and actually kinda fold the dirty ones to stack for housekeeping to quickly count they are all there including the pillowcases.)  I do this for many reasons but started the habit with young children leaving behind Lego characters and then ear pods, etc…  I also am usually the first person completely packed and ready to go and have to wait for the rest of the group…So I might as well keep busy rather than sit and stare at them… also figure maybe this will be a kindness in return for the hard working housekeeping . Maybe it helps with turnover too!
I can’t imagine walking into a room left in shambles. I respect you have a job but not a personal maid !  I suspect many rooms are left with trash now because people have been eating in their rooms… etc. 
I hope you never lose your positive Disney heart and worry it is a daily challenge for all castmembers. My thanks to all castmembers today and everyday.


----------



## sleepydog25

hhisc16 said:


> Do you recommend getting the "ready" room if available first?


Depends. If room location isn't a must for you, then absolutely, as "ready" rooms are those that have been cleaned (some guests do leave early) but may not meet your particular request for location. For example, if you had asked for a studio overlooking the lake at VWL but were asked if you wanted a ready room and said, "yes," then if a ready room does appear, it may not actually have a lake view. As a general rule, though not always, ready rooms will get you in a room more quickly as most people prefer to wait for a room that hopefully matches their request.  As always, naturally, requests are just that. Here, for instance, most of our 1BRs and studios are in two buildings, so if you request a 1BR close to the pool, chances are very good you'll wind up in one of those two buildings, neither of which is close to the pool. The assignment process, with which I'm not terribly familiar, is also complicated. 



DL1WDW2 said:


> Hi and Thank You sleepydog25 …
> I always strip the beds (and actually kinda fold the dirty ones to stack for housekeeping to quickly count they are all there including the pillowcases.)  I do this for many reasons but started the habit with young children leaving behind Lego characters and then ear pods, etc…  I also am usually the first person completely packed and ready to go and have to wait for the rest of the group…So I might as well keep busy rather than sit and stare at them… also figure maybe this will be a kindness in return for the hard working housekeeping . Maybe it helps with turnover too!
> I can’t imagine walking into a room left in shambles. I respect you have a job but not a personal maid !  I suspect many rooms are left with trash now because people have been eating in their rooms… etc.
> I hope you never lose your positive Disney heart and worry it is a daily challenge for all castmembers. My thanks to all castmembers today and everyday.


Thank you for such a kind post! Most guests, I do believe, are conscientious and aware of all the work that CMs go through to make their experience a happy one. Now, most do NOT strip the linens off the beds, but yes it does speed up the process since that's one step the Mousekeepers don't have to do. As for the trash, yes many people eat in their rooms here as most of our room inventory has a full kitchen and there are several nearby places to get fresh seafood; plus, we have a combined 13-14 grills split almost equally between propane and charcoal, so guests frequently grill on them then take the food inside (though all the grilling areas have picnic tables, for the record). Though not part of the turnover process, one of our custodians is tasked each day to clean all the propane grills on the resort. I truly love my job--I get to meet guests who are happy to be on vacation at a beautiful resort; I'm mostly outside; and the challenges--while physically demanding and occasionally hectic--are part of what I enjoy. Rarely a dull moment and I like that! Again, thanks to you and all the Groupies for being understanding of the role CMs play to make your stay special.


----------



## Suzabella

DL1WDW2 said:


> Hi and Thank You sleepydog25 …
> I always strip the beds (and actually kinda fold the dirty ones to stack for housekeeping to quickly count they are all there including the pillowcases.)  I do this for many reasons but started the habit with young children leaving behind Lego characters and then ear pods, etc…  I also am usually the first person completely packed and ready to go and have to wait for the rest of the group…So I might as well keep busy rather than sit and stare at them… also figure maybe this will be a kindness in return for the hard working housekeeping . Maybe it helps with turnover too!
> I can’t imagine walking into a room left in shambles. I respect you have a job but not a personal maid !  I suspect many rooms are left with trash now because people have been eating in their rooms… etc.
> I hope you never lose your positive Disney heart and worry it is a daily challenge for all castmembers. My thanks to all castmembers today and everyday.



We do the same.  Strip beds and put towels in a pile.  Never thought of folding them for counting.  

We take out the trash and start the dishwasher - leaving the empty dish soap bottle on counter above so they know we've run it.  We leave the room as straightened as we found it and notify front desk of anything that needs attention.

This was the recommended process from our 'other' timeshare there on HHI.  Just always did it for DVC too.

Sleepy, is there anything else we might be missing that would help?


----------



## DL1WDW2

I stayed at a Hilton timeshare in Las Vegas and they have a 10 a.m. checkout! 
So let’s appreciate and keep DVC better!  Altogether is better


----------



## hhisc16

sleepydog25 said:


> *2020 & 2021 DVC and Other Vacations
> If you'd like to be included on this list - please just PM me!
> 
> 2020 Trips
> VIRUS PANDEMIC HITS HARD IN MARCH. *
> There are a few trips made once the resorts open, but the protocols to stay at the resorts and go to the parks changed drastically. They eased a bit by summer of 2021.
> 
> *2021 Trips*
> _February_
> jimmytammy 27-6 March *BLT* _Headin' to the World!
> 
> March_
> jimmytammy 6-13 *HHI* _A mini-Groupie meet!! Woohoo!_
> Sleepydog & Luv 17-20 *Polynesian*
> 
> _April_
> Sleepydog & Luv 21-23 *Polynesian* _Birthday trip for Luv!_
> DisneylovingIowan 24-27 *BWV *
> DisneylovingIowan 28-3 May *VWL*
> bobbiwoz 30-6 May *BCV*
> 
> _May_
> DiznyDi/Dad 2-6 *AKL - CL*
> DiznyDi/Dad 6-14 *SSR* (hoping to switch to *VWL*)
> bobbiwoz 6-19 *HHI* _Back to the best kept Disney resort secret! More sleepy and luv!_
> twokats 5-13 *VWL* _First "homecoming" in 4 years!_
> TCraig 9-15* VGF/BC* _Wedding anniversary!_
> TCraig 28-31 *HHI *_Possible mini-meet w/Luv and Sleepy!_
> 
> _June_
> DVC Jen 29 Jun-9 Jul *VWL*
> 
> _July_
> TCraig 10-17 *BWV/VWL *
> 
> _August_
> suse66 8-11 *BWV*
> suse66 11-15 *VWL*
> 
> _September_
> Lakegirl 12-17 *VWL*
> Corinne 17-24 *BCV*
> sleepydog/luvvwl 22-23 *Riviera* _Gotta love perks!_
> wildernessDad 30 - 2 Oct *VWL *WDW's 50th!!
> 
> _October_
> TCraig 7-13 *BLT*/*BCV*
> 
> _November_
> wildernessDad 24-26 *VWL *
> 
> _December_
> Lakegirl 3-4 *BLT*
> Lakegirl 4-10 *VWL*
> wildernessDad 5-10 *VWL*
> TCraig 5-11 *VWL*
> Granny 9-14 *VWL*
> rkstocke5609 18-25 *VWL*
> Sleepydog & luvvwl 22-26 *VWL
> 
> 2022 Trips*
> _February_
> Disney loving Iowan 1-10 *BLT/BWV *_Hoping for waitlist to come through on BLT or BWV_
> jimmytammy 25 Feb-5 Mar *HHI *_Back to the Low Country!
> 
> April_
> Corinne 1-4 *HHI* _Low Country time!_
> 
> *2020 & 2021 Cruising Groupies
> 
> 2020
> Coronavirus Pandemic hits in February stopping cruises.
> 
> 2021*
> _September_
> twokats *Magic* _NY to Bermuda_
> 
> *Again - to be included on any of the above lists - PLEASE - just PM me! Thanks!*


Just saw that we will be at VWL the same time as yall!
We are staying one night on 12/21.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Tom is home!  It’s great to have him recover at home!

Thank you for all the prayers and good wishes!


----------



## Suzabella

bobbiwoz said:


> Tom is home!  It’s great to have him recover at home!
> 
> Thank you for all the prayers and good wishes!



Such wonderful news!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

bobbiwoz said:


> Tom is home!  It’s great to have him recover at home!
> 
> Thank you for all the prayers and good wishes!


Woo Hoo!!!  So glad to hear this!  Give him our best!


----------



## bluecastle

bobbiwoz said:


> Tom is home!  It’s great to have him recover at home!
> 
> Thank you for all the prayers and good wishes!


Great news! I must admit my prayer sounded pretty funny: please help bobbiewoz’s husband heal quickly and completely!


----------



## Suzabella

Just booked our next trip to BRVs for Sept. 2022.  The wait is going to drive me nuts but we've got DHHIR in May.  It feels so good to have some Disney on the calendar!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

bluecastle said:


> Great news! I must admit my prayer sounded pretty funny: please help bobbiewoz’s husband heal quickly and completely!


I think your prayer has been heard.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> .... but cant say I was a fan of the song "Mr. Roboto", ......



What?  Oh say it wasn't so Jimmy!


----------



## bobbiwoz

When you respond to DVC that you will be going to the Condo meeting in December and they ask you to check off where your home resorts are,  do they have you check of Bolder Ridge?  NO!!  Listed with all the others is “The Villas of Wilderness Lodge!!“. Always and Forever!


----------



## Granny

bobbiwoz said:


> When you respond to DVC that you will be going to the Condo meeting in December and they ask you to check off where your home resorts are.  Do they have you check of Bolder Ridge?  NO!!  Listed with all the others is “The Villas of Wilderness Lodge!!“. Always and Forever!



Obviously the condo meeting is being organized by clandestine VWL Groupies.  Viva VWL!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bobbiwoz said:


> Tom is home!  It’s great to have him recover at home!
> 
> Thank you for all the prayers and good wishes!



Happy to hear that you have Tom back home and that things went well with the surgery.  Best wishes on recovery! 
DH was going thru chemo and radiation this summer for lung cancer that they found in May and has responded well.  Now a year of immunotherapy treatment.


----------



## bobbiwoz

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Happy to hear that you have Tom back home and that things went well with the surgery.  Best wishes on recovery!
> DH was going thru chemo and radiation this summer for lung cancer that they found in May and has responded well.  Now a year of immunotherapy treatment.


Oh my.  I am glad your DH is doing well.  Prayers and best wishes for you from us.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bobbiwoz said:


> Oh my.  I am glad your DH is doing well.  Prayers and best wishes for you from us.


Thank you Bobbi!


----------



## bluecastle

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Happy to hear that you have Tom back home and that things went well with the surgery.  Best wishes on recovery!
> DH was going thru chemo and radiation this summer for lung cancer that they found in May and has responded well.  Now a year of immunotherapy treatment.


I’m so sorry to hear this! Sending prayers for his recovery and for the whole family.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bluecastle said:


> I’m so sorry to hear this! Sending prayers for his recovery and for the whole family.


Thanks bluecastle!


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT
So glad to hear your DH is doing better!  Thats a lot to go through.  Prayers for you folks


----------



## jimmytammy

Bobbi
Thanks for the updates on your DH.  Continued prayers for recovery


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Happy to hear that you have Tom back home and that things went well with the surgery.  Best wishes on recovery!
> DH was going thru chemo and radiation this summer for lung cancer that they found in May and has responded well.  Now a year of immunotherapy treatment.


Glad to hear that Kat.  I hope he continues to respond well and fully recovers quickly.


----------



## sleepydog25

Suzabella said:


> We do the same.  Strip beds and put towels in a pile.  Never thought of folding them for counting.
> 
> We take out the trash and start the dishwasher - leaving the empty dish soap bottle on counter above so they know we've run it.  We leave the room as straightened as we found it and notify front desk of anything that needs attention.
> 
> This was the recommended process from our 'other' timeshare there on HHI.  Just always did it for DVC too.
> 
> Sleepy, is there anything else we might be missing that would help?


As a general rule, housekeepers don't count linen, per se. They would notice, for example, that there are only X number of pillows vs. the correct number. But, they won't normally count sheets or top covers, etc. As for anything extra, I asked around and certainly received answers similar to what you (and others) do: strip the sheets, run the dishwasher, consolidate trash, and certainly notify the front desk about any issues you had and to tell them you are leaving (if you don't stop by).  Now, please understand that these are nice things to do but totally unnecessary as, in the end, these are part and parcel of what we as CMs signed up to do--you are on vacation after all! For me, this position has given me a better understanding of the whole process, and while I've never been messy, I now know how to be even better. Every little bit helps.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> KAT
> So glad to hear your DH is doing better!  Thats a lot to go through.  Prayers for you folks





Disney loving Iowan said:


> Glad to hear that Kat.  I hope he continues to respond well and fully recovers quickly.



Thank you Jimmy and Allison!


----------



## Suzabella

Granny said:


> Viva VWL!!!



That'd make a great t-shirt!!


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Happy to hear that you have Tom back home and that things went well with the surgery.  Best wishes on recovery!
> DH was going thru chemo and radiation this summer for lung cancer that they found in May and has responded well.  Now a year of immunotherapy treatment.



*Kathy*...sorry I didn't pick this message up for a few days.  You know that you and your DH are in our prayers.  Hopefully you will have a restful holiday season (do those words even go together?).


----------



## bobbiwoz

Tom is home and recovering very well. He has fluid retention, and it’s being addressed. Yesterday an ultra sound was done, and the cause is not blood clot, so medicines and compression socks are prescribed.

I cannot say enough thank you to all of you who have sent prayers and good thoughts our way.

Bobbi


----------



## Granny

bobbiwoz said:


> Tom is home and recovering very well. He has fluid retention, and it’s being addressed. Yesterday an ultra sound was done, and the cause is not blood clot, so medicines and compression socks are prescribed.
> 
> I cannot say enough thank you s to all of you who have sent prayers and good thoughts our way.
> 
> Bobbi



*Bobbi..*.thank you for continuing to update us.


----------



## jnsma

I read where wonders of the lodge was discontinued in Oct 2020.  Has it come back yet?  Any rumors on when it may return?
Thanks.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> *Kathy*...sorry I didn't pick this message up for a few days.  You know that you and your DH are in our prayers.  Hopefully you will have a restful holiday season (do those words even go together?).



Thank you Granny!  Holidays and rest.  Hmmmmm......


----------



## bluecastle

Viva VWL!


----------



## sleepydog25

jnsma said:


> I read where wonders of the lodge was discontinued in Oct 2020.  Has it come back yet?  Any rumors on when it may return?
> Thanks.


Hmm. I have no true knowledge. I haven't been to the Lodge in some time, but I don't think it's been restarted. Perhaps others will chime in who have been more recently. And !



bluecastle said:


> Viva VWL!
> View attachment 617312


Viva VWL!  I think we have a new catchphrase now that I've seen it a couple of times!


----------



## Lakegirl

Happy Saturday Morning! Someone posted on FB that they are doing Holiday Martini Flights at Geyser Point.  They looked delish although not sure my stomach could handle all the different alcohol .  Wish it could and I think I might try it.  Also that The Fort is offering carriage rides.  Can’t wait 34 more days!


----------



## jimmytammy

Viva VWL!!
I like it


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Viva VWL!!
> I like it


Me, too, and Page 1 just might reflect this new phrase...


----------



## bobbiwoz

Hi!  Tom is 5 pounds less than he was on Tuesday!  Fluid retention has lessened!


----------



## bluecastle

sleepydog25 said:


> Me, too, and Page 1 just might reflect this new phrase...



Love the updated page one!

Bobbiwoz: Great news!


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy,
I too love the updated page 1

Bobbi, 
Great news, keep it coming!  Prayers shall continue


----------



## Granny

*Sleepy*...thanks for pointing out the updated Page 1 of this thread.  You've done a wonderful job as caretaker of this thread and your updated cover page is just so good at capturing what we all love about VWL.  Well done!


----------



## Granny

So they opened up Candlelight Processional dining packages a few days ago, but they only are offering it at 4 restaurants (Coral Seas, Garden Grill, Biergarten and Rose & Crown).  All three nights they are holding the CP during our upcoming trip are sold out for dining packages.  I'm not sure what the rationale is for only offering it only for the four restaurants but it is disappointing to not partake of this which is a tradition of ours.  We aren't very excited about the narrator (Lisa Ling), but this is really not about the narrator.  I'm sure we'll go in the standby line, and with only 4 restaurants offering the package hopefully the theater won't fill up with package ticket holders.  It is our favorite "attraction" at WDW so I'm sure we'll at least stand on the outside and listen to parts of the show.  

As with all things, I've been really slow to do any planning for our December trip.  No ADRs, and I haven't figured out the new monetized FastPass system.  Not to mention that MyDisneyExperience app has been overhauled with some sort of Genie thingy that is almost impossible for me to figure out.  We might just have to spend our five days at Geyser Point!


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> So they opened up Candlelight Processional dining packages a few days ago, but they only are offering it at 4 restaurants (Coral Seas, Garden Grill, Biergarten and Rose & Crown).  All three nights they are holding the CP during our upcoming trip are sold out for dining packages.  I'm not sure what the rationale is for only offering it only for the four restaurants but it is disappointing to not partake of this which is a tradition of ours.  We aren't very excited about the narrator (Lisa Ling), but this is really not about the narrator.  I'm sure we'll go in the standby line, and with only 4 restaurants offering the package hopefully the theater won't fill up with package ticket holders.  It is our favorite "attraction" at WDW so I'm sure we'll at least stand on the outside and listen to parts of the show.
> 
> As with all things, I've been really slow to do any planning for our December trip.  No ADRs, and I haven't figured out the new monetized FastPass system.  Not to mention that MyDisneyExperience app has been overhauled with some sort of Genie thingy that is almost impossible for me to figure out.  We might just have to spend our five days at Geyser Point!


Rumor is they're limiting the number of CP dining packages this year which will give those in the stand by lane a better chance to get in.


In October I cancelled all my ADRs except for Oga's. Didn't miss them either.
I bought food for my room so I could eat reasonably healthy and had a few counter service meals.
LOVED the freedom.

I should add I had club level service for 3 of the 9 days I was there, that spoiled me enough.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Rumor is they're limiting the number of CP dining packages this year which will give those in the stand by lane a better chance to get in.



First thing that came to my mind is that it might be part of the paid FP options.  Any rumors like that?


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> First thing that came to my mind is that it might be part of the paid FP options.  Any rumors like that?


Maybe. Disney seems to be embracing the up-charge after entry bit these days.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan




----------



## bobbiwoz

Granny said:


> So they opened up Candlelight Processional dining packages a few days ago, but they only are offering it at 4 restaurants (Coral Seas, Garden Grill, Biergarten and Rose & Crown).  All three nights they are holding the CP during our upcoming trip are sold out for dining packages.  I'm not sure what the rationale is for only offering it only for the four restaurants but it is disappointing to not partake of this which is a tradition of ours.  We aren't very excited about the narrator (Lisa Ling), but this is really not about the narrator.  I'm sure we'll go in the standby line, and with only 4 restaurants offering the package hopefully the theater won't fill up with package ticket holders.  It is our favorite "attraction" at WDW so I'm sure we'll at least stand on the outside and listen to parts of the show.
> 
> As with all things, I've been really slow to do any planning for our December trip.  No ADRs, and I haven't figured out the new monetized FastPass system.  Not to mention that MyDisneyExperience app has been overhauled with some sort of Genie thingy that is almost impossible for me to figure out.  We might just have to spend our five days at Geyser Point!


I was so surprised at how quickly the CP dining filled up.  However a few days after the original offering many Biergarten time slots opened, and I was able to get a slot for Tom and me on December 2.  However, I goofed big time when trying to get one for my friends and me on December 7.  I thought I had it, took a picture of the page and sent it to my friends.  A few days ago, I realized I didn’t see that in MDE.  Well, I took a picture of the page that you had to click to reserve.  We don’t have an ADR.  I’ve been trying multiple times a day to rectify without success.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> *Sleepy*...thanks for pointing out the updated Page 1 of this thread.  You've done a wonderful job as caretaker of this thread and your updated cover page is just so good at capturing what we all love about VWL.  Well done!


Thanks, *Granny*. Truly, it's been a privilege to caretake the thread for all these years. For one thing, it ensures I don't lose track of too much time before coming back to our online home, and it's always a joy to hear from veteran and newly-minted Groupies alike, as well as the lurkers who finally come out and join our happy band. It's almost hard to comprehend that this particular iteration of our Lodge thread has been around for 7 years and 4 months, and it has 1,004 pages (and counting) and over 1M views (and counting!). Boggles my bippity-boppity brain. Think of all the stories we shared, the happiness, the sorrow, the aggravation (I _still_ want my nature trail back), and the friendship, too. Simply stunning. So, thanks to every single one of YOU for making US a success. Here's to many more years!


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy,
Im with Granny on this too.  You have done an outstanding job with the thread, keeping it updated and all.  Keep up the good work on the best place on the internet IMO to hang out and just be ourselves


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I had an interesting experience on Chat today when I was adding names on a reservation.  I actually was chided that they were no longer using personal titles or anything gender specific so I shouldn't provide that in the future.  I hated to tell them that the web reservation system still wanted them.  When did that become a thing for DVC?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I had an interesting experience on Chat today when I was adding names on a reservation.  I actually was chided that they were no longer using personal titles or anything gender specific so I shouldn't provide that in the future.  I hated to tell them that the web reservation system still wanted them.  When did that become a thing for DVC?


I have been sitting here typing stuff and then removing it because I have so many thoughts but don't think I should express them.  I will just say that you shouldn't be chided by them if you are ok with giving that information.


----------



## Lass70

Lass70 said:


> Hi all! Long time listener, first time caller.
> Just had an offer on a resale contract accepted. Now comes the wait for ROFR and then I can join the ranks of VWL Groupies!! Been looking for the perfect contract for a while. I LOVE the separation of the building so much more than that other side. We have a direct contract at Riviera and have been looking at other properties since we took that gateway drug. I fell in love with the VWL atmosphere. Can't wait!



UPDTAE: Found a great contract last month and passed ROFR today!!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Hello fellow groupies of our most wonderful Lodge!  I apologize for not being on more often.  I will try to get on more from now on.  I'll be all over the place with my comments.  I'm still retired and trying to adjust to it.  Covid really put a dent in our vacation plans.  Had to cancel our Southwest vacation.  That hurt.  And the wife was none too happy about it either.  We still live a stone's throw away from our wonderful Lodge.  I hope that we can get together over the holidays.  I'll keep looking in to see if anything is planned for it.  We are staying at VWL from Dec 5 - Dec 10 this year, but we can pop over at other times if something is planned outside our vacation window.  Just keep me informed.  We hope to see you this holiday period.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I had an interesting experience on Chat today when I was adding names on a reservation.  I actually was chided that they were no longer using personal titles or anything gender specific so I shouldn't provide that in the future.  I hated to tell them that the web reservation system still wanted them.  When did that become a thing for DVC?



We all know the right hand has no clue what the left hand (IT) is doing... maybe some day they'll get it together, the sooner, the better.


----------



## ErinC

Just popping in. Been way too long for me to not check this thread. Probably a year too long. 2021 has been crazy in our family. I retired from teaching in May, my youngest graduated high school in May, my oldest got married in May, and it's taken me way too long to recover! DH and I are starting to figure out this empty nest thing. We bought a fifth wheel and have been doing some traveling and camping. We did have a stay at the Lodge back in April. It was okay. Still very heavy Covid protocols in place then. My DD and her new DH stayed on our points at SSR this past weekend. They had standard studio that has been recently refurbished (I think all of them have been now). I just made some reservations for DH and I this week for the Springtime Surprise runs. All that was available was SSR. I think I'm okay with that because we've only stayed at VWL the last several times we've gone, so a change is fine with me. Since we got the camper, I've got cash reservations at Fort Wilderness next November, hoping the dates I've chosen will coincide with the Wine and Dine run. I didn't take too much time to go back and get updated on all the posts I've missed. I did see there have been some recent health issues for some groupies. I'll be sure to add those to my prayers. This time, I should be back for good, no more long hiatus from the groupie thread!


----------



## bobbiwoz

wildernessDad said:


> Hello fellow groupies of our most wonderful Lodge!  I apologize for not being on more often.  I will try to get on more from now on.  I'll be all over the place with my comments.  I'm still retired and trying to adjust to it.  Covid really put a dent in our vacation plans.  Had to cancel our Southwest vacation.  That hurt.  And the wife was none too happy about it either.  We still live a stone's throw away from our wonderful Lodge.  I hope that we can get together over the holidays.  I'll keep looking in to see if anything is planned for it.  We are staying at VWL from Dec 5 - Dec 10 this year, but we can pop over at other times if something is planned outside our vacation window.  Just keep me informed.  We hope to see you this holiday period.


Shucks, we leave on DCL cruse on December 3, that’s Tom and I.

I will be with girlfriends December 6-10, so, if theres a meet, I will try to come.  We have Candlelight Processional on December 7, and I do intend to go to the Condo meet on the 9th.


----------



## Granny

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I have been sitting here typing stuff and then removing it because I have so many thoughts but don't think I should express them.  I will just say that you shouldn't be chided by them if you are ok with giving that information.



*DLI.*..I completely understand your post.  I had the same experience recently on this thread and in the end I just erased everything I wrote and put in a comment similar to yours.  I know that neither of us want to bring controversy on this thread, and that's a good thing.  But my guess is that neither of our comments should really be controversial.  Oh well.




Lass70 said:


> UPDTAE: Found a great contract last month and passed ROFR today!!!!



*Lass*...don't want this wonderful news to get lost in the weeds here.  That's fantastic news, and let us know when you are official so we can welcome you home properly!  




wildernessDad said:


> We hope to see you this holiday period.



*WDad*...great to hear from you.  Not sure if any groupie meets are planned but if so this is the place we'll find out.  Our trips are so iffy at this point that I hate to plan anything so we don't even have ADRs for our upcoming trip.  




ErinC said:


> Just popping in. Been way too long for me to not check this thread.



*Erin.*..wonderful to see you popping in again.  I know what you mean about life getting crazy and it's easy to drift away from things like this thread.  But you know that you are always welcome back, and we are glad to hear that you are doing well.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I have been sitting here typing stuff and then removing it because I have so many thoughts but don't think I should express them.  I will just say that you shouldn't be chided by them if you are ok with giving that information.



I understand and had almost not posted but it was just such a crazy interaction.  I figured it was "safe" to at least ask here if this was a known thing because the instructions I was given were quite clear!    I think it was maybe the 3rd time I tried chat.  I think I'll go back to calling.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> We all know *the right hand has no clue what the left hand (IT) is doing..*. maybe some day they'll get it together, the sooner, the better.



Oh so true!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> Hello fellow groupies of our most wonderful Lodge!  I apologize for not being on more often.  I will try to get on more from now on.  I'll be all over the place with my comments.  I'm still retired and trying to adjust to it.  Covid really put a dent in our vacation plans.  Had to cancel our Southwest vacation.  That hurt.  And the wife was none too happy about it either.  We still live a stone's throw away from our wonderful Lodge.  I hope that we can get together over the holidays.  I'll keep looking in to see if anything is planned for it.  We are staying at VWL from Dec 5 - Dec 10 this year, but we can pop over at other times if something is planned outside our vacation window.  Just keep me informed.  We hope to see you this holiday period.



Darn - we realized we still can't make it to WDW otherwise would have been at the lodge from Dec 4-12th!


----------



## TCRAIG

wildernessDad said:


> Hello fellow groupies of our most wonderful Lodge!  I apologize for not being on more often.  I will try to get on more from now on.  I'll be all over the place with my comments.  I'm still retired and trying to adjust to it.  Covid really put a dent in our vacation plans.  Had to cancel our Southwest vacation.  That hurt.  And the wife was none too happy about it either.  We still live a stone's throw away from our wonderful Lodge.  I hope that we can get together over the holidays.  I'll keep looking in to see if anything is planned for it.  We are staying at VWL from Dec 5 - Dec 10 this year, but we can pop over at other times if something is planned outside our vacation window.  Just keep me informed.  We hope to see you this holiday period.


Hey WDad!  We’ll be there 12/5 thru 12/12 - hope to see you!  And BIG NEWS Groupies…I’ve finally retired!!!!!  Yes - after working since I was 9 years old - I finally get to own my own time…no more being on call 24/7/365, no more working holidays, no more working around the clock doing installs, no more lugging my laptop to WDW and working on vacation!!!  I’m FREE!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

TCRAIG said:


> Hey WDad!  We’ll be there 12/5 thru 12/12 - hope to see you!  And BIG NEWS Groupies…I’ve finally retired!!!!!  Yes - after working since I was 9 years old - I finally get to own my own time…no more being on call 24/7/365, no more working holidays, no more working around the clock doing installs, no more lugging my laptop to WDW and working on vacation!!!  I’m FREE!!!


Congratulations!  What a great feeling that must be.


----------



## Granny

TCRAIG said:


> Hey WDad!  We’ll be there 12/5 thru 12/12 - hope to see you!  And BIG NEWS Groupies…I’ve finally retired!!!!!  Yes - after working since I was 9 years old - I finally get to own my own time…no more being on call 24/7/365, no more working holidays, no more working around the clock doing installs, no more lugging my laptop to WDW and working on vacation!!!  I’m FREE!!!



Congratulations!  Throwing away the alarm clock and getting ride of the commute were the best parts of retiring for me.  I'm sure you'll have much more time to smell the roses without dragging work along!


----------



## wildernessDad

I'd like to take on the task of planning a groupie meet for this December.  My vacation is from 12/5 - 12/10, but we live close to VWL and so we can pop over at a different date.  I'll first look for folks going to VWL within my vacation window, unless someone objects.  My first thoughts is location, location, location.  In the recent past, we've had the meetup at Top of the World, but that is currently down for the count.  Some of my thoughts include Territory Lounge, Geyser Point or the Carolwood Pacific Room (Iron Spike Room for you oldsters).  Let me know what you think.  Thanks.  I am very open to your ideas including whether you want to be in charge.


----------



## badeacon

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I had an interesting experience on Chat today when I was adding names on a reservation.  I actually was chided that they were no longer using personal titles or anything gender specific so I shouldn't provide that in the future.  I hated to tell them that the web reservation system still wanted them.  When did that become a thing for DVC?


How did you know you were being chided in chat? I find it hard to detect tone in online typing? Did they use certain words to sound like chiding? Could they just have been explaining that they no longer need the information?


----------



## wildernessDad

Indiana Jones Epic Stunt Spectacular is returning to DHS on December 19.  That's a nice show to sit, enjoy the breeze and perhaps doze a bit.


----------



## wildernessDad

Question:  How long does the Condo meeting last at the Contemporary Convention Center?  The board meeting is 10 minutes, but what about the member's meeting?


----------



## bobbiwoz

wildernessDad said:


> Question:  How long does the Condo meeting last at the Contemporary Convention Center?  The board meeting is 10 minutes, but what about the member's meeting?


I will guess about an hour, but that’s just my memory.  One year it ended, but they were willing to bus you to Riviera for quite awhile.


----------



## Aussie RJ

wildernessDad said:


> Indiana Jones Epic Stunt Spectacular is returning to DHS on December 19.  That's a nice show to sit, enjoy the breeze and perhaps doze a bit.


I had my first funnel cake sitting there watching that show. To me it will always be “funnel cake” time!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

badeacon said:


> How did you know you were being chided in chat? I find it hard to detect tone in online typing? Did they use certain words to sound like chiding? Could they just have been explaining that they no longer need the information?



I agree it's difficult to interpret online and tried to explain it off in my head with various scenarios and could not.  However I think it's best to let it fade away from the thread.


----------



## jimmytammy

I too am a big fan of Indiana Jones Epic Stunt Spectacular and though most of us here have seen it umpteen times, it still amazes me how many folks it draws in each show.  Most times its packed full.  I have been lucky enough to be an "extra" on 2 occasions and it was cool to be there and meet the actors, etc.  I was told to act like a crazy man, so it came very natural, for those here that know me, you know there was no acting going on
Im just glad to see things are going back to" normal" little by little at WDW, including this show returning.


----------



## Lakegirl

bobbiwoz said:


> I will guess about an hour, but that’s just my memory.  One year it ended, but they were willing to bus you to Riviera for quite awhile.


Do they give any goodies away by chance?


----------



## Lakegirl

wildernessDad said:


> I'd like to take on the task of planning a groupie meet for this December.  My vacation is from 12/5 - 12/10, but we live close to VWL and so we can pop over at a different date.  I'll first look for folks going to VWL within my vacation window, unless someone objects.  My first thoughts is location, location, location.  In the recent past, we've had the meetup at Top of the World, but that is currently down for the count.  Some of my thoughts include Territory Lounge, Geyser Point or the Carolwood Pacific Room (Iron Spike Room for you oldsters).  Let me know what you think.  Thanks.  I am very open to your ideas including whether you want to be in charge.


We are arriving the 3rd staying at BLT then moving over to VWL on the 5th-10th.  I vote for  Territory lounge but am open to anything.   Last 2 times we went it wasn’t open so I’m excited to have it back.


----------



## wildernessDad

Lakegirl said:


> We are arriving the 3rd staying at BLT then moving over to VWL on the 5th-10th.  I vote for  Territory lounge but am open to anything.   Last 2 times we went it wasn’t open so I’m excited to have it back.


I like Territory lounge too.


----------



## bobbiwoz

wildernessDad said:


> I like Territory lounge too.


That would work for me, too!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Lakegirl said:


> Do they give any goodies away by chance?


I think I remember only tea, coffee.  It was one of the stingiest condo meetings ever!


----------



## bobbiwoz

December 10, 2015…the condo meeting was at Contemporary, and there were characters, I think we each could get a Rice Krispies Mickey as well as drinks.


----------



## Lakegirl

Trisha where are you staying?


----------



## TCRAIG

VWL of course!


----------



## jimmytammy

All this groupie meet talk has me longing for a Lodge stay


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy said:


> All this groupie meet talk has me longing for a Lodge stay


I hope you can book one!


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> I'd like to take on the task of planning a groupie meet for this December.  My vacation is from 12/5 - 12/10, but we live close to VWL and so we can pop over at a different date.  I'll first look for folks going to VWL within my vacation window, unless someone objects.  My first thoughts is location, location, location.  In the recent past, we've had the meetup at Top of the World, but that is currently down for the count.  Some of my thoughts include Territory Lounge, Geyser Point or the Carolwood Pacific Room (Iron Spike Room for you oldsters).  Let me know what you think.  Thanks.  I am very open to your ideas including whether you want to be in charge.



*WDad.*..DW and I will be staying at VWL December 9-14.  Arrival and departure days are not optimal for meeting up with folks so that would leave December 10-13 as the best days for us.   Honestly, we'd probably prefer an outdoor meet if the weather cooperates.  We are still wearing masks in indoor public places.  I know that not everyone wants to wear masks indoors, so it just might not be a good time for us to meet up with people.  We really appreciate you trying to facilitate Groupie meets.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

So jealous of all of you talking about meeting up.  Wish I could be there.  Just wondering, is the tree up yet in the Lodge?  If not when does it usually go up?


----------



## Kathymford

I have not been on this board for a long, long time, feels like a hundred years the way the last few have gone. So glad to see all the familiar names still here. 

We are thinking of off-loading our lodge points to buy at CCV - I know it’s blasphemy here (lol), but thinking long term, I think I want the longer end date. We will probably sell our VGC points too, so IN THEORY it should all be a wash.

Anyone have any thoughts or advice?


----------



## vwlfan

Anybody know if the Arcade and the gym are open?


----------



## Granny

Kathymford said:


> I have not been on this board for a long, long time, feels like a hundred years the way the last few have gone. So glad to see all the familiar names still here.
> 
> We are thinking of off-loading our lodge points to buy at CCV - I know it’s blasphemy here (lol), but thinking long term, I think I want the longer end date. We will probably sell our VGC points too, so IN THEORY it should all be a wash.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts or advice?


*Kathy*…great to see you drop in!

No, not blasphemy at all. You still get all the ambiance of the WL campus with a longer contract.  For us, the VWL expiration date is perfect. If we were younger, we would consider a similar strategy.

Well, at least the part about selling VGC.


----------



## ErinC

I would like to pick up a resale contract somewhere that has a later expiration date than VWL ( I will not call it otherwise). Speaking of which, I just canceled a studio at VWL for early May. DD is being fickle about dates for her college senior trip and making me crazy. She decided instead of the week after graduation, she wanted to go for her spring break with her friends. Last night I couldn't find any availability for her week (March 7-11). Just a few minutes ago, a BWV studio popped up for 4 of the days, so I snagged it. I went back and then saw the 11th was available and started to book it, but I made a very stupid mistake and went back to my original reservation and tried to modify and add that day. So dumb of me!! I should have just booked it and then had MS merge the two reservations. Now I've refreshed the page numerous times and it isn't available. So mad at myself. I knew better.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ErinC said:


> I would like to pick up a resale contract somewhere that has a later expiration date than VWL ( I will not call it otherwise). Speaking of which, I just canceled a studio at VWL for early May. DD is being fickle about dates for her college senior trip and making me crazy. She decided instead of the week after graduation, she wanted to go for her spring break with her friends. Last night I couldn't find any availability for her week (March 7-11). Just a few minutes ago, a BWV studio popped up for 4 of the days, so I snagged it. I went back and then saw the 11th was available and started to book it, but I made a very stupid mistake and went back to my original reservation and tried to modify and add that day. So dumb of me!! I should have just booked it and then had MS merge the two reservations. Now I've refreshed the page numerous times and it isn't available. So mad at myself. I knew better.



Been there, done that.  And it used to not be too big of a deal to get reservations merged but now it sounds like they submit an email request after you call in so it can take several days or a week.


----------



## twinklebug

ErinC said:


> I would like to pick up a resale contract somewhere that has a later expiration date than VWL ( I will not call it otherwise). Speaking of which, I just canceled a studio at VWL for early May. DD is being fickle about dates for her college senior trip and making me crazy. She decided instead of the week after graduation, she wanted to go for her spring break with her friends. Last night I couldn't find any availability for her week (March 7-11). Just a few minutes ago, a BWV studio popped up for 4 of the days, so I snagged it. I went back and then saw the 11th was available and started to book it, but I made a very stupid mistake and went back to my original reservation and tried to modify and add that day. So dumb of me!! I should have just booked it and then had MS merge the two reservations. Now I've refreshed the page numerous times and it isn't available. So mad at myself. I knew better.


Spring break. Oh no.   (Laughing at myself)
Some time back I booked a few nights that week forgetting all about the college kids. Held off on booking airfare as this year my dates keep shuffling around. Prices were reasonable at one point. Now they're through the roof. (I'm more than ready to get back to normal planning mode.)

Young adults don't have the experience to realize that in the DVC system, you snooze, you lose. Randomly moving dates around usually doesn't happen easily, particularly for in demand weeks.


----------



## ErinC

twinklebug said:


> Spring break. Oh no.   (Laughing at myself)
> Some time back I booked a few nights that week forgetting all about the college kids. Held off on booking airfare as this year my dates keep shuffling around. Prices were reasonable at one point. Now they're through the roof.
> 
> Young adults don't have the experience to realize that in the DVC system, you snooze, you loose. Randomly moving dates around usually doesn't happen easily, particularly for in demand weeks.



UPDATE: I went back again and the Friday night became available again. I believe it was probably being "held" by the system and maybe after 15 minutes or so, it became available again. 

No my children have no clue what gift I'm giving to them!   She now has 5 nights in a BWV studio for her senior spring break. She can invite 3 friends. I told her the reservation is a gift, but the rest of the trip is on her. She suddenly decided she better get busy advertising that she can take Christmas pics for people while she is home for spring break. Adulting is so much fun.


----------



## wildernessDad

bobbiwoz said:


> December 10, 2015…the condo meeting was at Contemporary, and there were characters, I think we each could get a Rice Krispies Mickey as well as drinks.
> 
> View attachment 620325


I see four characters in that picture.


----------



## jimmytammy

Kathymford said:


> I have not been on this board for a long, long time, feels like a hundred years the way the last few have gone. So glad to see all the familiar names still here.
> 
> We are thinking of off-loading our lodge points to buy at CCV - I know it’s blasphemy here (lol), but thinking long term, I think I want the longer end date. We will probably sell our VGC points too, so IN THEORY it should all be a wash.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts or advice?


Kathy
I totally get it!  I too had thought of doing the same, sell BWV pts to get BLT pts, extend the life of DVC a bit
I think I will be 72 when original VWL pts run out and hope to have a few good years left in me at that point to continue traveling
If not can give to kids so either way it’s a win win
I don’t think for your needs you are making a bad choice


----------



## jimmytammy

vwlfan said:


> Anybody know if the Arcade and the gym are open?


vwlfan
Hoping someone can give you an answer who has been recently or going soon


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy said:


> Kathy
> I totally get it!  I too had thought of doing the same, sell BWV pts to get BLT pts, extend the life of DVC a bit
> I think I will be 72 when original VWL pts run out and hope to have a few good yes left in me at that point to continue traveling
> If not can give to kids so either way it’s a win win
> I don’t think for your needs you are making a bad choice


Tom will be 98, and I will be 95 in January of 2042, and I am at a loss to make a decision.  Surprisingly, both sons said they would be interested in receiving points from us.  ( You would have to know our younger son to realize how shocked that statement was to us, coming from him.) 

My Mom traveled with the whole family to WDW until she was 87.  We are not as feisty!

Tom got the OK to travel yesterday, and drive.  When you lose 15-20% of lung capacity there is much to get used to as far as moving around.  He is 3 1/2 weeks from surgery, and was in hospital for 5 days.  “They” say recovery takes a week for every day in hospital.  I think we will be OK for our late November trip to WDW!


----------



## sleepydog25

vwlfan said:


> Anybody know if the Arcade and the gym are open?


Unsure of the arcade, but I believe it is open, yes. The gym was open shortly after the resort opened last year.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I'm getting lost on the theme park board so maybe someone here can answer.  Where on the App I get to the spot to make park reservations?  The website is currently not loading that page and tells me to contact the site owner.    And I haven't looked at the app in ages.  Thought it might be under the park hours but not seeing it there.   Tickets are linked so that shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Kathymford said:


> I have not been on this board for a long, long time, feels like a hundred years the way the last few have gone. So glad to see all the familiar names still here.
> 
> We are thinking of off-loading our lodge points to buy at CCV - I know it’s blasphemy here (lol), but thinking long term, I think I want the longer end date. We will probably sell our VGC points too, so IN THEORY it should all be a wash.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts or advice?



The main thought I have is if you're looking at resale for CCV then you'll lose the grandfathering on the Blue Card.  That may or may not be important.  Might be a reconsideration for selling everything you currently have though assuming they that all of them keep you a qualified member.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Well I got in a back way to the website to see park availability and finally figured out on the app where to see it.  Sure would make sense to me to have a link to it from the theme park hours tab.  But they didn't check with me.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

I saw on another site that the tree is up and the Lodge is decorated!  Wish I could go and see it.


----------



## Kathymford

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The main thought I have is if you're looking at resale for CCV then you'll lose the grandfathering on the Blue Card.  That may or may not be important.  Might be a reconsideration for selling everything you currently have though assuming they that all of them keep you a qualified member.



Thank you so much for this. We are actually going to buy direct ... I think.  I am too nervous about what Disney will do with restricting access on resales. 

We have now tossed around about 18 different ideas of which way to go with this, which includes doing nothing, not selling anything and buying more VWL points, and everything in between. lol


----------



## bobbiwoz

Kathymford said:


> Thank you so much for this. We are actually going to buy direct ... I think.  I am too nervous about what Disney will do with restricting access on resales.
> 
> We have now tossed around about 18 different ideas of which way to go with this, which includes doing nothing, not selling anything and buying more VWL points, and everything in between. lol


It’s good to have options!    So you make the right decision for you!


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Well I got in a back way to the website to see park availability and finally figured out on the app where to see it.  Sure would make sense to me to have a link to it from the theme park hours tab.  But they didn't check with me.


*
Kathy.*...I hate to sound like a grumpy old man (mostly because I am one) but I find the new app and Genie thing to be very user-unfriendly.  Before it was a pretty straightforward app to get to plans and make ADRs/ FPs and even park reservations.  Now it seems like you have to go through a fair number of screens, and they aren't all that intuitive as you alluded to.  I can handle change, but I don't see this as a positive change experience.  Okay, getting off my soapbox now.


----------



## Suzabella

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm getting lost on the theme park board so maybe someone here can answer.  Where on the App I get to the spot to make park reservations?  The website is currently not loading that page and tells me to contact the site owner.    And I haven't looked at the app in ages.  Thought it might be under the park hours but not seeing it there.   Tickets are linked so that shouldn't be an issue.



Sorry, Kat.  I just saw your post.  I played around and was able to get to the Theme Park Reservations screen in the phone app by hitting the + at the bottom of the screen in the tool bar.  It takes you to a menu where 'Make a Park Reservation' is an option toward the bottom of the screen.  I'm using an iPhone if it matters.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Suzabella said:


> Sorry, Kat.  I just saw your post.  I played around and was able to get to the Theme Park Reservations screen in the phone app by hitting the + at the bottom of the screen in the tool bar.  It takes you to a menu where 'Make a Park Reservation' is an option toward the bottom of the screen.  I'm using an iPhone if it matters.



Thanks!  Yes, that's finally a "button" that I hit and voila!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> *Kathy.*...I hate to sound like a grumpy old man (mostly because I am one) but I find the new app and Genie thing to be very user-unfriendly.  Before it was a pretty straightforward app to get to plans and make ADRs/ FPs and even park reservations.  Now it seems like you have to go through a fair number of screens, and they aren't all that intuitive as you alluded to.  I can handle change, but I don't see this as a positive change experience.  Okay, getting off my soapbox now.



Call my grumpy old lady or Grump #2 then.    It was the first time I'd looked at it since the Genie roll out and agree that it wasn't terribly intuitive or at least not to me.   I hadn't really thought that about previous versions.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Gang!
Just checking in on this bright, cool morning from sunny NC.  The leaves are bright and colorful here and I love seeing them glow this time of year, all the yellows, reds and oranges that God painted.  They have held on for longer than normal, where usually we get a big November wind and rain by this time and they will all come tumbling down.  The winter is just around the corner as our mountains got a bit of snow yesterday.  

I guess I'm mainly blubbering on as I noticed we were slipping near the bottom of the page, and 2nd page status doesn't bode well with us

Hope everyone here has a great week filled with lots of joy and good health


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

So I got some good news from the owner we are renting points from for our February trip.  All of our waitlists have come through!  So now instead of having to stay in multiple rooms at BWV, we will have one room the whole time.  He was also going to try to keep checking to change the3 nights at BLT over to BWV but I told him I wanted to keep it.  I have never stayed there and I'd like to try it.  Stayed in the main tower many many years ago but first time at BLT.  Plus it's close enough to VWL for a quick visit.  Just hoping the boats are running till then.


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy said:


> Hey Gang!
> Just checking in on this bright, cool morning from sunny NC.  The leaves are bright and colorful here and I love seeing them glow this time of year, all the yellows, reds and oranges that God painted.  They have held on for longer than normal, where usually we get a big November wind and rain by this time and they will all come tumbling down.  The winter is just around the corner as our mountains got a bit of snow yesterday.
> 
> I guess I'm mainly blubbering on as I noticed we were slipping near the bottom of the page, and 2nd page status doesn't bode well with us
> 
> Hope everyone here has a great week filled with lots of joy and good health


I enjoyed reading about your version of God’s coloring book! ( Dolly’s words )


----------



## ErinC

Good Afternoon all! Jimmy, I do think the Carolina's have a significant advantage this time of year in the beauty department. DH and I did a week of camping back in late October in Gatlinburg. The leaves were just starting to change and we drove through the Smokies several times just in awe of how beautiful the scenery was. We also visited Dollywood for a couple of those days. I had not been since I was maybe in high school. I really enjoyed the visit, and the pumpkin lights were really fun. The newest section of Dollywood was pretty impressive (IMHO). I think it's so funny to visit other theme parks and just compare them to Disney. Disney is really all I know, but I felt like there were areas that really reminded me of things at Disney parks. I know there are people that like it better than Disney, I wouldn't go that far, but I sure enjoyed the couple of days we spent there. If I lived anywhere close, I would buy a season pass in a heartbeat and visit during every season to enjoy their decor. I'm sure the Christmas lights are probably equally impressive. 

On a totally separate note, I did get that BWV reservation for my college kid's spring break. She will be driving her car, but one of the other girls will also drive. Will they have to pay fees to park at BWV if they are on my DVC reservation? Asking here on this board instead of the other, because you all will not be ugly to me.


----------



## bobbiwoz

^ Season passes at Dollywood are barely more than a day pass at WDW.  We have lived in Ohio and now NJ ( where we are 13+ hours away) and have season passes at Dollywood since 1998.  Dollywood‘s Christmas parade is much more low keyed than anything in WDW, but here’s a float.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ErinC said:


> On a totally separate note, I did get that BWV reservation for my college kid's spring break. She will be driving her car, but one of the other girls will also drive. Will they have to pay fees to park at BWV if they are on my DVC reservation? Asking here on this board instead of the other, because you all will not be ugly to me.



No parking fees when staying on a DVC reservation.  I've read a case here and there where it was added and they needed to ask for it to be removed but that's an accidental charge and not what should happen.


----------



## DonMacGregor

KAT4DISNEY said:


> No parking fees when staying on a DVC reservation.  I've read a case here and there where it was added and they needed to ask for it to be removed but that's an accidental charge and not what should happen.


Earlier this year, I decided to opt for preferred parking at MK to shorten the walk to the TTC with no trams running. The P-lot CM accidentally charged me the full cost of preferred, rather than just the cost of the upgrade. When I got back to the resort (OKW), the front desk refunded the full amount of parking without hesitation.


----------



## jimmytammy

Disney loving Iowan said:


> So I got some good news from the owner we are renting points from for our February trip.  All of our waitlists have come through!  So now instead of having to stay in multiple rooms at BWV, we will have one room the whole time.  He was also going to try to keep checking to change the3 nights at BLT over to BWV but I told him I wanted to keep it.  I have never stayed there and I'd like to try it.  Stayed in the main tower many many years ago but first time at BLT.  Plus it's close enough to VWL for a quick visit.  Just hoping the boats are running till then.


We are fans of BLT and considered selling BWV points to buy BLT, but alas, Covid hit, and with TOTWL being closed indefinite, a nice perk IMO, we opted to just keep staying there when the opportunity arose.  I am not a big fan of the modern look but it grew on me.  I think what I really like most is the 2 baths in a 1 bed, 3 baths in a 2 bed, the views of the lake(some views afford you a grand look at WL/VWL), the proximity to MK, when the boats to the other resorts are running and being able to hop over to WL/FW, the monorail to Poly and GF for a meal, the amenities that Contemporary has, etc.  

I think you will enjoy it!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> We are fans of BLT and considered selling BWV points to buy BLT, but alas, Covid hit, and with TOTWL being closed indefinite, a nice perk IMO, we opted to just keep staying there when the opportunity arose.  I am not a big fan of the modern look but it grew on me.  I think what I really like most is the 2 baths in a 1 bed, 3 baths in a 2 bed, the views of the lake(some views afford you a grand look at WL/VWL), the proximity to MK, when the boats to the other resorts are running and being able to hop over to WL/FW, the monorail to Poly and GF for a meal, the amenities that Contemporary has, etc.
> 
> I think you will enjoy it!


I would love to get a view of the Lodge!  I didn't put in a room request and have no idea what to even ask for lol but we are supposed to have lake view.


----------



## jimmytammy

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I would love to get a view of the Lodge!  I didn't put in a room request and have no idea what to even ask for lol but we are supposed to have lake view.


I would ask for a view facing the Contemporary.  In some cases, you can see the Poly and GF, WL and Epcot, HS and AK if high enough.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> I would ask for a view facing the Contemporary.  In some cases, you can see the Poly and GF, WL and Epcot, HS and AK if high enough.


Thank you!


----------



## Philsfan77

Has anyone by chance been to the WL recently or there now? We are heading down in 21 days, and just curious about the activities schedule currently going on.


----------



## ChipNdale8887

Does anyone think the BRV refurbishment will be done by next July?


----------



## Philsfan77

ChipNdale8887 said:


> Does anyone think the BRV refurbishment will be done by next July?



My personal vote would be no. They haven't started yet, and no date has been announced for a start date yet (assuming we hear something at the owners meeting in a couple weeks).


----------



## ChipNdale8887

Philsfan77 said:


> My personal vote would be no. They haven't started yet, and no date has been announced for a start date yet (assuming we hear something at the owners meeting in a couple weeks).


Are you sure they haven't started yet? They have a least done a section some where. I posted pictures of some leaks of the rooms from Instagram previously unless they are just test rooms they've refurbed.


----------



## wildernessDad

Here's my proposal for the groupie meet.  Date: December 7, 2021 (Remember Pearl Harbor), Place: Territory Lounge at Wilderness Lodge, Time: 7 pm.  Please send me a message with your thoughts or confirmation or post your thoughts here.  Thanks!


----------



## wildernessDad

Nothing to see here.


----------



## bobbiwoz

wildernessDad said:


> Here's my proposal for the groupie meet.  Date: December 7, 2021 (Remember Pearl Harbor), Place: Territory Lounge at Wilderness Lodge, Time: 7 pm.  Please send me a message with your thoughts or confirmation or post your thoughts here.  Thanks!


December 7 is my Candlelight Processional night, and it’s for the 7 PM show to boot, so I won’t be there, but I hope you have a great meet!

Will anyone be going to the condo meet on Thursday?  If so, we can arrange to say Hi before or after.


----------



## wildernessDad

bobbiwoz said:


> December 7 is my Candlelight Processional night, and it’s for the 7 PM show to boot, so I won’t be there, but I hope you have a great meet!
> 
> Will anyone be going to the condo meet on Thursday?  If so, we can arrange to say Hi before or after.


I'll change the date.  We will control the horizontal.  We will control the vertical.


----------



## wildernessDad

New date proposal for VWL Groupie meet:  Date: December 6, Time: 7 pm, Location: Territory Lounge.


----------



## Philsfan77

ChipNdale8887 said:


> Are you sure they haven't started yet? They have a least done a section some where. I posted pictures of some leaks of the rooms from Instagram previously unless they are just test rooms they've refurbed.



If they did, it would have been in the last couple of days. I tried looking for any information, but haven't seen any yet. Test rooms supposedly were completed so it may have been those. I asked on another thread if anyone heard anything...would be great news if they did start.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ChipNdale8887 said:


> Are you sure they haven't started yet? They have a least done a section some where. I posted pictures of some leaks of the rooms from Instagram previously unless they are just test rooms they've refurbed.



I looked back at your post and that was photos circulating of the test rooms.  DVC almost always does a couple up at the resort and reviews before getting into the refurb.  It's even possible there will be some tweaks from those that were done.   Otherwise no other actual start of the refurb yet that I've seen reported.  I think for awhile there seemed to be some room blocking done around March but I'm guessing that dates will be announced at the annual meeting in December.


----------



## DonMacGregor

ChipNdale8887 said:


> Are you sure they haven't started yet? They have a least done a section some where. I posted pictures of some leaks of the rooms from Instagram previously unless they are just test rooms they've refurbed.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> I looked back at your post and that was photos circulating of the test rooms.  DVC almost always does a couple up at the resort and reviews before getting into the refurb.  It's even possible there will be some tweaks from those that were done.   Otherwise no other actual start of the refurb yet that I've seen reported.  I think for awhile there seemed to be some room blocking done around March but I'm guessing that dates will be announced at the annual meeting in December.


I knew I'd seen some somewhere, but couldn't remember where and I can't find them now (I searched but don't see that post). Would either of you mind sharing?

TIA


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DonMacGregor said:


> I knew I'd seen some somewhere, but couldn't remember where and I can't find them now (I searched but don't see that post). Would either of you mind sharing?
> 
> 
> 
> Plead ignore this.
Click to expand...


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DonMacGregor said:


> I knew I'd seen some somewhere, but couldn't remember where and I can't find them now (I searched but don't see that post). Would either of you mind sharing?
> 
> TIA


Let me try this again because I messed up the last reply.  I was trying to share my old post where I posted the pictures of the refurbed hallway but I can't figure out how to do it.  If you go  back through the thread though you can find it.  It is from April 29th of this year and is post number 19,355 on page 968


----------



## limegreenmonorail

Philsfan77 said:


> Has anyone by chance been to the WL recently or there now? We are heading down in 21 days, and just curious about the activities schedule currently going on.



Here's November's activity calendar!


----------



## DonMacGregor

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Let me try this again because I messed up the last reply.  I was trying to share my old post where I posted the pictures of the refurbed hallway but I can't figure out how to do it.  If you go  back through the thread though you can find it.  It is from April 29th of this year and is post number 19,355 on page 968



Thanks! Does anyone have the pics of the refurbed model rooms?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DonMacGregor said:


> I knew I'd seen some somewhere, but couldn't remember where and I can't find them now (I searched but don't see that post). Would either of you mind sharing?
> 
> TIA



Here was the post showing a bit of the room:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/v...vwl-updated-13-oct-2021.3242976/post-63235886

And the hallway:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/v...vwl-updated-13-oct-2021.3242976/post-63241870

And DLI's post with hallway pictures:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/v...vwl-updated-13-oct-2021.3242976/post-62925310


----------



## bobbiwoz

wildernessDad said:


> New date proposal for VWL Groupie meet:  Date: December 6, Time: 7 pm, Location: Territory Lounge.


 I get off the 3 night DCL Merrytime Cruise, and I will  try to make it.  DH goes home that day, so just me, unless I can convince a friend she must see VWL’s decorations. That shouldn‘t be hard.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Most years since 2003 as long as it existed, we participated in the Disboards Christmas tree exchange.  I am decorating our tree now, and found this ornament which we included with our tree in 2013.



Most of the ornaments we sent were bought in Pigeon Forge, in The Christmas Place where they personalized for free.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Often participants sent their own ornaments for me to include in the exchange.  In 2012, we sent a tree to BWV, and a participant sent these to be included with the ornaments we sent!




At home, we only have a four foot tree, so, I alternate the ornaments we put up.  These are on this years tree.

Happy Sunday, fellow Groupies.


----------



## wildernessDad

I don't think there will be enough people available to have a groupie meet this holiday season.  So, please don't go out of your way to try to fit a date.  This time is your time.  A good place to get together is the Territory Lounge.  I'll try to post where we'll be in case anybody can show up.  Please feel free to do so as well.  Perhaps our paths will cross.  Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## bobbiwoz

wildernessDad said:


> I don't think there will be enough people available to have a groupie meet this holiday season.  So, please don't go out of your way to try to fit a date.  This time is your time.  A good place to get together is the Territory Lounge.  I'll try to post where we'll be in case anybody can show up.  Please feel free to do so as well.  Perhaps our paths will cross.  Happy holidays everyone!


Good idea!  I will keep an eye on this thread.  We leave on Saturday!


----------



## Philsfan77

limegreenmonorail said:


> Here's November's activity calendar!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Mickeynutty

Can someone who has been at the villas recently tell me what is the time for the first bus in the morning to Hollywood studios. Thanks in advance!


----------



## wildernessDad

How long does the condo meeting take?  Just curious.


----------



## jimmytammy

Mickeynutty said:


> Can someone who has been at the villas recently tell me what is the time for the first bus in the morning to Hollywood studios. Thanks in advance!


Not 100% sure, but I think all buses start their routes 1 hour before parks open.  Someone please clarify??


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Not 100% sure, but I think all buses start their routes 1 hour before parks open.  Someone please clarify??


I believe you are correct, *JT*. 

And, here's hoping all the Groupies and their families have a safe and marvelous Thanksgiving!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Thanksgiving To All!!!


----------



## Corinne

Happy Thanksgiving Groupie friends, I’m hoping to catch up with the thread over the weekend, I’ve been missing you! Hope you all have a blessed day!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan




----------



## Granny

Happy Thanksgiving my fellow Groupies!  May your holiday be full of blessings and good cheer.


----------



## bluecastle




----------



## vwlfan

Spoiled BRV Brat alert:

stayed in one bedroom two weeks ago. Wi Fi was hopeless. Inglenook Fireplace never worked despite our telling maintenance about it.

but … the second day we were there, the tree was up! All forgiven.


----------



## sleepydog25

Morning, Groupies!
Just had to relate that yesterday was a wild one at work. We only have 123 rooms, and a few of those are offline with ongoing refurbishment "testing." Yet, yesterday we had 70 departures (68 arrivals)! I had recently been trained to be a room inspector (they are the ones who do a thorough once over of every room after it has been cleaned by housekeeping), so I was pressed into service to join several others. Depending on the size room, said inspection can take over half an hour. Sometimes small issues arise such as the incorrect number of coffee mugs in the kitchen. In that case, you make a request for the necessary mug and hope you don't have to wait too long for a runner to bring it to you (also a job I do!). Again, I have learned there are multiple complexities to turning rooms on any given day, and when you multiply said complexities by a huge number of rooms being turned, it gets to be a hectic, yet oddly satisfying, day.   

Have a great week!


----------



## vwlfan

sleepydog25 said:


> Morning, Groupies!
> Just had to relate that yesterday was a wild one at work. We only have 123 rooms, and a few of those are offline with ongoing refurbishment "testing." Yet, yesterday we had 70 departures (68 arrivals)! I had recently been trained to be a room inspector (they are the ones who do a thorough once over of every room after it has been cleaned by housekeeping), so I was pressed into service to join several others. Depending on the size room, said inspection can take over half an hour. Sometimes small issues arise such as the incorrect number of coffee mugs in the kitchen. In that case, you make a request for the necessary mug and hope you don't have to wait too long for a runner to bring it to you (also a job I do!). Again, I have learned there are multiple complexities to turning rooms on any given day, and when you multiply said complexities by a huge number of rooms being turned, it gets to be a hectic, yet oddly satisfying, day.
> 
> Have a great week!



great entry


----------



## ChipNdale8887

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I looked back at your post and that was photos circulating of the test rooms.  DVC almost always does a couple up at the resort and reviews before getting into the refurb.  It's even possible there will be some tweaks from those that were done.   Otherwise no other actual start of the refurb yet that I've seen reported.  I think for awhile there seemed to be some room blocking done around March but I'm guessing that dates will be announced at the annual meeting in December.


Okay thanks! thats good to know! We own at CCV but I really really like what I've seen from the test rooms at BRV.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

In case anyone didn't see it Storybook Dining at Artist Point is returning December 16th!


----------



## Corinne

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Happy to hear that you have Tom back home and that things went well with the surgery.  Best wishes on recovery!
> DH was going thru chemo and radiation this summer for lung cancer that they found in May and has responded well.  Now a year of immunotherapy treatment.


Oh Kathy, so sorry to read this,  but I am glad DH has responded well to the treatment. I was missing you over the summer and was hoping everything was ok….prayers and good thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies,

Happy Tuesday! I have been trying to catch up with this thread, it’s funny how it sometimes gets away from you.

There has been a lot going on these last few months. My mother has steadily been declining, with many ER/subsequent hospital stays. Coupled with the overwhelming craziness of my job, I made the difficult decision to leave. I won’t say I am retiring, because I do hope I will find a new path in the new year, but I do know I will not work in the same field again, so this journey has helped me find peace on that decision. I resigned one month ago, and this is my final week - bittersweet because it truly has been the best team and company I have ever been a part of.

I have saved the best news for last….our son and daughter-in-law are expecting! We are over the moon!

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Best Wishes and Prayers that you find something that works better for you, Corinne.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> Happy Tuesday! I have been trying to catch up with this thread, it’s funny how it sometimes gets away from you.
> 
> There has been a lot going on these last few months. My mother has steadily been declining, with many ER/subsequent hospital stays. Coupled with the overwhelming craziness of my job, I made the difficult decision to leave. I won’t say I am retiring, because I do hope I will find a new path in the new year, but I do know I will not work in the same field again, so this journey has helped me find peace on that decision. I resigned one month ago, and this is my final week - bittersweet because it truly has been the best team and company I have ever been a part of.
> 
> I have saved the best news for last….our son and daughter-in-law are expecting! We are over the moon!
> 
> Hope you all have a great day!


First of all so sorry about the health of your mom.  Best wishes to her for improved health.   I hope when you are ready that you find another job that you love.  Congratulations on the upcoming grandbaby!!!


----------



## Lakegirl

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> Happy Tuesday! I have been trying to catch up with this thread, it’s funny how it sometimes gets away from you.
> 
> There has been a lot going on these last few months. My mother has steadily been declining, with many ER/subsequent hospital stays. Coupled with the overwhelming craziness of my job, I made the difficult decision to leave. I won’t say I am retiring, because I do hope I will find a new path in the new year, but I do know I will not work in the same field again, so this journey has helped me find peace on that decision. I resigned one month ago, and this is my final week - bittersweet because it truly has been the best team and company I have ever been a part of.
> 
> I have saved the best news for last….our son and daughter-in-law are expecting! We are over the moon!
> 
> Hope you all have a great day!


Corrine so sorry to hear about your mom and hope she finds peace.  Congratulations on making the decision to leave your job.  Life is too short to deal with stress every day.
Congratulations on the new grand baby!! So exciting!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Not staying at our beloved Lodge on this next trip but I did make an ADR this morning for WC so we can at least visit.


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> There has been a lot going on these last few months. My mother has steadily been declining, with many ER/subsequent hospital stays. Coupled with the overwhelming craziness of my job, I made the difficult decision to leave. I won’t say I am retiring, because I do hope I will find a new path in the new year, but I do know I will not work in the same field again, so this journey has helped me find peace on that decision. I resigned one month ago, and this is my final week - bittersweet because it truly has been the best team and company I have ever been a part of.
> 
> I have saved the best news for last….our son and daughter-in-law are expecting! We are over the moon!
> 
> Hope you all have a great day!



*Corinne.*..sometimes life forces us into decisions that end up being really good for us.  I'm hoping that the new direction in your work life is a truly fulfilling one.  If your current job was causing that much stress in your life, I'm glad that you can chose a new path that will be much better for you.   Besides, one of your "new jobs" will be Grandmother.  Believe me, that can take up plenty of your time!    Congratulations!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Hi friends!

It feels so good to be here at our home, VWL.  This is the one that speaks to both of us.  Happy to see Bambi and Faline!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> Oh Kathy, so sorry to read this,  but I am glad DH has responded well to the treatment. I was missing you over the summer and was hoping everything was ok….prayers and good thoughts coming your way.



Thanks Corinne!   I'm very sorry to hear that you're experiencing your own life trials.     However such existing news about a Grandbaby!  Wishing that things will be the best they can be for you and your family and that more good news like the grandbaby is around the corner.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

bobbiwoz said:


> Hi friends!
> 
> It feels so good to be here at our home, VWL.  This is the one that speaks to both of us.  Happy to see Bambi and Faline!
> 
> View attachment 627517


Those are so cute!!!


----------



## bluecastle

bobbiwoz: love those pillows! I hope they keep them when they refurb, but I have my doubts. Have a relaxing and magical trip! Can’t wait to see more photos.

Corinne: So sorry to hear about your mom and the stress at your job. Hoping that there are happier and more fulfilling moments ahead. Speaking of that, I’m sure you’ve heard this before, but there are few things as wonderful as being a grandparent. Do they live close by?

My 2 year-old granddaughter asked to watch “Mickey” today! My DD and I will have her well-versed in all things Disney by next November


----------



## Corinne

Thank you all for the kind words and well wishes, have I ever mentioned how much I love this group?


----------



## Corinne

Bluecastle - yes, our son and dil live about 20 minutes away. I am sure you are enjoying immersing your sweet granddaughter in all things Disney, cannot wait to do the same!


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne
Im so sorry about your Mom.  I will be praying for you folks.  Leaving the stress of work IMO, though it can be scary, scarier is what the stress can do to you.  Good for you, life is too short!!  And a big Congratulations on the soon to be grand baby OTW!!  Nothing like it!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

In what was Iron Spike room writing Christmas Cards.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Taking a break!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

So this might be a product of finding myself getting a bit unhappy with what Disney has and still is choosing to do this year in many areas but then I've always enjoyed some Universal time and really enjoyed going back to Sea World a couple of years ago so........  We're trying to finally make a trip back to Orlando in January and staying at BLT.  I'll be going with my nephew and his wife and 4 yo son.  DH will skip the trip since he's still doing Immunotherapy treatments.  We've talked of both Sea World and Universal before and decided this time we'd finally make it.

1st - Sea World tickets on Black Friday/Cyber Monday sale - $50/person plus meet the dolphins for another $14 since my great nephew is interested in the ocean etc now.   (We'll call it our Genei+ add on  )
Then I noticed in my Universal wallet that a special extended annual pass I had gotten towards the end of 2019 showed it was valid thru April of 2022!  Say what?  Due to trip cancellations during all of 2020 and 21 I had never used it other than an extremely short walk in to purchase it.  They added one year to the expiration!   Called to verify and yes, though my flex payments had stopped because of an expired card all I needed to do was pay that back balance of $100 and in I can go.

All my family is quite disappointed with the ending of Magical express and the ease it provided and now it pretty much guarantee the need for a rental with car seats so we'll see if adventuring off to other parks becomes more normal again like it used to be for me and DH.

My nephews family missed buying Disney AP's by a couple of days since hold times were so long and she never could hang on long enough.  Had she gotten them then even with a rental we'd probably not be doing anything else.  Calling Universal I had no more of a hold than it took for me to verbally state my AP number.  The system quickly determined I needed to talk to someone and voila - there they were!

It's kind of nice to feel like some place(s) still actually want us to visit.

Still love the lodge of course.


----------



## bobbiwoz

KAT4DISNEY have a fun trip.  It sounds great!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bobbiwoz said:


> KAT4DISNEY have a fun trip’. It sounds great!



Thanks Bobbi!   Last time at Sea World we spent over an hour just watching the rehabbing manatees eat!     Probably won't break that record though.   Lol.


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT
This sounds like a great idea!  I too am a bit disenchanted with the way Disney/WDW are handling things these days, so taking advantage of a place to stay, including the amenities of the resorts, DS in your backyard if you so choose to go, but going to other parks, sounds reasonable to me.  We have done that once, stayed at VWL, but went to Universal for 4 days instead.  I can tell you a way we drive over to Universal that keeps you off I-4, and is only one minute longer, if you wish.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It's kind of nice to feel like some place(s) still actually want us to visit.
> 
> Still love the lodge of course.



*Kathy*…you’ve hit the nail on the head with our current feelings of indifference to WDW. I’m not mad about what Disney has “taken away” or started charging for. It’s just that nothing they have done makes for a better vacation experience, and so we feel kind of indifferent about going. We have a trip next week, our first one in over two years, and it is hard to generate enthusiasm for the trip.

I’m glad to hear that Universal and Sea World are still in the business of customer satisfaction. That’s a great Black Friday deal you got for SW and it sounds like you will have a great trip. Your mention of ME going away is exactly why that decision puzzles me. For years, Disney focused on keeping guests on site and eliminating the need for a rental vehicle. Now, it’s almost like they are encouraging offsite touring and of course losing that spending that happens elsewhere.

Like I said, we’re not angry, just disappointed in Disney.  If we didn’t own DVC, I’m not sure we’d be going back at this point.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> *Kathy*…you’ve hit the nail on the head with our current feelings of indifference to WDW. I’m not mad about what Disney has “taken away” or started charging for. It’s just that nothing they have done makes for a better vacation experience, and so we feel kind of indifferent about going. We have a trip next week, our first one in over two years, and it is hard to generate enthusiasm for the trip.
> 
> I’m glad to hear that Universal and Sea World are still in the business of customer satisfaction. That’s a great Black Friday deal you got for SW and it sounds like you will have a great trip. Your mention of ME going away is exactly why that decision puzzles me. For years, Disney focused on keeping guests on site and eliminating the need for a rental vehicle. Now, it’s almost like they are encouraging offsite touring and of course losing that spending that happens elsewhere.
> 
> Like I said, we’re not angry, just disappointed in Disney.  If we didn’t own DVC, I’m not sure we’d be going back at this point.


Well said, *Granny*. I'm in the same boat. In the current lingo, "I'm over Disney." What built the empire was customer service and nostalgia. What fuels the Mouse now is over-the-top experiences, uncharges for what used to be freebies, and exclusively ticketed events. No thanks. I don't want to spend 1/3 of my time on a phone trying to manage rides, dining, and meet-and-greets. At some point, I'd like to enjoy a leisurely stroll down the nature trail at...wait...that's gone. Well, then, I'd really like to head over to Epcot after stopping in at MK first...what? I have to wait until 2 p.m.? Oh. That's fine, I'll just use my FP function to grab some rides at....huh? Oh, no more FPs? I have to now pay for the replacement to FPs? And, I have to pay even more to buy upgrades to that per person per ride? Just no. I'll sit right here and wait for the SpectroMagic parade. Don't tell me that's gone, too.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> ... Oh. That's fine, I'll just use my FP function to grab some rides at....huh? Oh, no more FPs? I have to now pay for the replacement to FPs? And, I have t*o pay even more to buy upgrades to that per person per ride*? Just no. I'll sit right here and wait for the SpectroMagic parade. Don't tell me that's gone, too.



*Sleepy*...I haven't been following Disney news all that much.  I understand (I think) the Genie+ as a paid alternative to the former FP system ($15 per person per day).  Is there another level of payment for something else regarding attractions?  I added bolding to your quote to highlight the comment I didn't understand.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> KAT
> I can tell you a way we drive over to Universal that keeps you off I-4, and is only one minute longer, if you wish.



That would be great Jimmy!  At the time we'll be heading over and potentially heading back I am thinking we'll catch a bit of the rush hour traffic on I-4.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> *Sleepy*...I haven't been following Disney news all that much.  I understand (I think) the Genie+ as a paid alternative to the former FP system ($15 per person per day).  Is there another level of payment for something else regarding attractions?  I added bolding to your quote to highlight the comment I didn't understand.



In the past 2 weeks I've finally delved into what's going on and yes, there is also a separate paid component for 2 rides at each park that they didn't include in the Genie+ offerings.  AK it's Flights of Passage and Everest.  Epcot it's Ratatouille and Frozen I believe.  DHS it's RotR and Mickey's Runaway Train.  And at MK it's Space Mt and 7 Dwarves.  Those are the paid lightning lanes and the additional cost varies depending on the ride.   Remy's also still has the free option to reserve a time like RotR has used since it opened.  RotR does not any longer - now it's paid or standby as long as they let standby enter.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> In the past 2 weeks I've finally delved into what's going on and yes, there is also a separate paid component for 2 rides at each park that they didn't include in the Genie+ offerings.  AK it's Flights of Passage and Everest.  Epcot it's Ratatouille and Frozen I believe.  DHS it's RotR and Mickey's Runaway Train.  And at MK it's Space Mt and 7 Dwarves.  Those are the paid lightning lanes and the additional cost varies depending on the ride.   Remy's also still has the free option to reserve a time like RotR has used since it opened.  RotR does not any longer - now it's paid or standby as long as they let standby enter.



Thank you so much Kathy!  I am so lazy, or perhaps the correct word is uninspired.  So I just haven't delved into anything, and you've done that work for me...again!  So we can pay our $15 per day per person to get FP capability on many attractions.  And then pay more if we want to go on the 8 attractions you mentioned without standing in the standby lines.

We only have 5 nights in our upcoming trip.   So I'm thinking we will spend a lot of time doing non-attraction things.  And I can scout to see how the standby lines look, etc.  We have zero interest in planning our day in advance, so the Genie thingy has zero value to us.   Why couldn't they have just kept the FP system and start charging for it?  No additional training of customers needed and no glitches due to new programming.

If I bring old Magic Bands, will they let us use them as we have in the past?  

6 days on our countdown.  Hurrah.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Thank you so much Kathy!  I am so lazy, or perhaps the correct word is uninspired.  So I just haven't delved into anything, and you've done that work for me...again!  So we can pay our $15 per day per person to get FP capability on many attractions.  And then pay more if we want to go on the 8 attractions you mentioned without standing in the standby lines.
> 
> We only have 5 nights in our upcoming trip.   So I'm thinking we will spend a lot of time doing non-attraction things.  And I can scout to see how the standby lines look, etc.  We have zero interest in planning our day in advance, so the Genie thingy has zero value to us.   Why couldn't they have just kept the FP system and start charging for it?  No additional training of customers needed and no glitches due to new programming.
> 
> If I bring old Magic Bands, will they let us use them as we have in the past?
> 
> 6 days on our countdown.  Hurrah.



The good news seems to be that they haven't allocated as many spots to Genie+ as they used to with FP+ so standby lines seem to be back to a fairly reasonable length.  We'll try for a free Remy spot in line at Epcot.  The paid lightening lanes though - unknown.  I'm going to guess we'll end up doing it for RotR since these family members have never done it but that's a book it at 7am or it's gone.      This trip is a test for how much we'll visit Disney parks in the future or how we'll do the parks.  I'm not looking forward to all the phone planning.   If we didn't have a young one then the added night hours would be used to our full advantage as west coast it's more reasonable than 7 am east coast!

And yes, so far Magic Bands still work.  Disney still sells them!


----------



## bluecastle

Granny said:


> If I bring old Magic Bands, will they let us use them as we have in the past?
> 
> 6 days on our countdown.  Hurrah.



As long as they are still activated in your MDE account they should work.


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> Thank you so much Kathy!  I am so lazy, or perhaps the correct word is uninspired.  So I just haven't delved into anything, and you've done that work for me...again!  So we can pay our $15 per day per person to get FP capability on many attractions.  And then pay more if we want to go on the 8 attractions you mentioned without standing in the standby lines.
> 
> We only have 5 nights in our upcoming trip.   So I'm thinking we will spend a lot of time doing non-attraction things.  And I can scout to see how the standby lines look, etc.  We have zero interest in planning our day in advance, so the Genie thingy has zero value to us.   Why couldn't they have just kept the FP system and start charging for it?  No additional training of customers needed and no glitches due to new programming.
> 
> If I bring old Magic Bands, will they let us use them as we have in the past?
> 
> 6 days on our countdown.  Hurrah.



Uninspired is a perfect word to describe the way we feel about it as well. We waited in line for a very few number of attractions during our stay in September. If the queues were too long, we simply skipped the attraction. It’s unfortunate that Disney has to continue to monetize every darn thing they possibly can to squeeze every dime out of their guests. While the Genie nonsense feels like, well, nonsense to many of their loyal and longtime guests, I sadly do believe there are many people willing and able to pay. We had a great time in September,  and no doubt will continue to visit (albeit less visits and likely shorter stays). With all of the recent changes, not to mention COVID, (not Disney’s fault of course) Disney has lost a little bit of the magic for me, I’m hopeful it will return.

*Granny*, I’m sure just being back at the VWL especially during the holiday season will be wonderful. Like many of us, we have had the luxury of many visits so skipping a ride or 2 (or10 lol) probably won’t make a difference, enjoy, I am confident you will!


----------



## Granny

bluecastle said:


> As long as they are still activated in your MDE account they should work.



*Blue.*..thanks for the great tip.  I grabbed a couple of magic bands to take with us, and I checked MDE and one of them needed to be activated.  Thank you for making my trip start off a little easier!   I have mine on a key fob and I keep hearing nightmare stories about glitches with using the phone only, so having the bands with us should be a good back up plan.


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> *Granny*, I’m sure just being back at the VWL especially during the holiday season will be wonderful. Like many of us, we have had the luxury of many visits so skipping a ride or 2 (or10 lol) probably won’t make a difference, enjoy, I am confident you will!



*Corinne*...that's exactly our thoughts.  Just hanging around WL/VWL will occupy much of our time.  I'm sure we'll visit the Grand Floridian and a few other resorts to see the decorations.  And we plan on going over to Fort Wilderness at some point to see the amazing decorations that the campers always display.  So we'll be fine, I'm sure.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Due to intestinal problems, not serious, we had to skip the cruise we were to be on today.  However, I was able to book two nights at Vero, and today we finished writing our Christmas cards.  Not the same setting at all, but lovely, and above the hedge, we could see the ocean!



I am going home tomorrow, not heading back to WDW with my friends, so I wouldn’t be at a meet, nor at the DVC meet on Thursday.

We were very happy with our 6 night VGF/ VWL stay.  The Candlelight Processional was as beautiful as ever.  This was our first time to hear Jodi Benson, and what a treat that was!

We did Ratatouille and just about all the rides/attractions we wanted.  We did the extra hours party, loved the parade and fireworks, and the Laugh Floor being redesigned for the event with a Christmas theme was special.

I wish things were different, but I try not to focus on the past except as happy memories. It’s just how I cope, I understand what so many here are saying. 

For the sake of all drivers to the park, I am so happy the trams are coming back!


----------



## jimmytammy

Casey and I built Tammy a walnut table and this is the 1st Christmas we will be able to use it in our home
She broke out the Lodgey items to decorate 
I like that we can have a bit of the VWL magic in our home this time of year


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy said:


> View attachment 628197
> Casey and I built Tammy a walnut table and this is the 1st Christmas we will be able to use it in our home
> She broke out the Lodgey items to decorate
> I like that we can have a bit of the VWL magic in our home this time of year


What a gorgeous present!  That table is beautiful and the decorations are so perfect for this season!


----------



## bluecastle

bobbiwoz said:


> Due to intestinal problems, not serious, we had to skip the cruise we were to be on today.  However, I was able to book two nights at Vero, and today we finished writing our Christmas cards.  Not the same setting at all, but lovely, and above the hedge, we could see the ocean!
> 
> View attachment 628163
> 
> I am going home tomorrow, not heading back to WDW with my friends, so I wouldn’t be at a meet, nor at the DVC meet on Thursday.
> 
> We were very happy with our 6 night VGF/ VWL stay.  The Candlelight Processional was as beautiful as ever.  This was our first time to hear Jodi Benson, and what a treat that was!
> 
> We did Ratatouille and just about all the rides/attractions we wanted.  We did the extra hours party, loved the parade and fireworks, and the Laugh Floor being redesigned for the event with a Christmas theme was special.
> 
> I wish things were different, but I try not to focus on the past except as happy memories. It’s just how I cope, I understand what so many here are saying.
> 
> For the sake of all drivers to the park, I am so happy the trams are coming back!



Sounds like you had a wonderful time, stomach issues aside. I admire your positive attitude about not dwelling in the past. Many of the recent changes have upset me, but I have decided that I have to figure out how to make it magical for my family. This is what I have so far:
1. Our next trip will be at AKL so we can have the excitement of staying somewhere new. I think the presence of the animals will make it easy to have a more resort-centric stay with less time in the parks. I think that with all the changes that would be less stressful. Also, it will be better for our 2.5 year-old granddaughter to experience the parks in small doses. 
2. Because of all the price increases, we will plan our trips further apart. We like to stay in 2BR villas and I’d rather save for a longer time to be able to do that. 
We will focus on the experiences that bring us joy, being together in our happy place. 
I am hoping that by next November, I will feel more comfortable with the changes and hopefully, the COVID situation will be more manageable. 
Here’s hoping!


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT
Sorry it took so long to get back to you
This sounds like a lot of turns, it is, but its not a bad drive, a few stoplights along the way, but better than bottlenecking on I-4
I have found  this way to be the least amount of traffic as it keeps you away from DS area

From BLT, turn left onto World Dr, turn right onto Vista Dr.(this will be going towards Ft. Wilderness), turn right onto Winter Garden Vineland Rd., turn left onto S. Apopka Vineland Rd(this will be the longest stretch of road you will be on), turn right onto Wallace Rd., turn left onto Turkey Lake Rd., turn right onto Hollywood Way, then turn left onto Universal Blvd.  Parking should still be on right
Normal time is around 25-28 mins


----------



## Lakegirl

Happy to report in from VWL.  Love the lodge so very much.  Guess what?  Yep we got the dumpster view!   Our view at BLT was amazing so I can’t complain About view but the noise is disturbin.  We are in a 2 bedroom. 
The crowds this weekend we’re crazy.  Hoping now that is during the week it will get better.  My daughters friend that is traveling with us said how much she loves the lodge and how BLT felt fancy but that WL is just really cool.  We have reservations at Trails end tonight.  We stopped by Territory Lounge last night and the apps they have on there looked really good.  My husband and I are not huge eaters so I definitely think we will go one night for some.  We ate at Steakhouse 71 last night and it was really good.  Geyser Point had a 75 minute wait last night so we will definitely plan ahead when we want to eat there.  I will post picture later in the trip.
When is the groupie meet to be?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Lakegirl said:


> Happy to report in from VWL.  Love the lodge so very much.  Guess what?  Yep we got the dumpster view!   Our view at BLT was amazing so I can’t complain About view but the noise is disturbin.  We are in a 2 bedroom.
> The crowds this weekend we’re crazy.  Hoping now that is during the week it will get better.  My daughters friend that is traveling with us said how much she loves the lodge and how BLT felt fancy but that WL is just really cool.  We have reservations at Trails end tonight.  We stopped by Territory Lounge last night and the apps they have on there looked really good.  My husband and I are not huge eaters so I definitely think we will go one night for some.  We ate at Steakhouse 71 last night and it was really good.  Geyser Point had a 75 minute wait last night so we will definitely plan ahead when we want to eat there.  I will post picture later in the trip.
> When is the groupie meet to be?


I think on here we call that view the Kat view lol


----------



## Lakegirl




----------



## Lakegirl




----------



## Lakegirl




----------



## Lakegirl




----------



## Lakegirl




----------



## Lakegirl

It could be worse if i look to the right I see this.


----------



## Lakegirl

We had such a great day today at the pool.  Perfect weather.  We are headed to Fort Wilderness for dinner!


----------



## DVC Jen

jimmytammy said:


> View attachment 628197
> Casey and I built Tammy a walnut table and this is the 1st Christmas we will be able to use it in our home
> She broke out the Lodgey items to decorate
> I like that we can have a bit of the VWL magic in our home this time of year


That is beautiful!  Such talent!  I love the table runner.


----------



## DVC Jen

Hi Everyone.  It's been a minute since I have posted.  So much going on in my life right now - some hard stuff but I will get through it.  Had 2 Disney friends pass Thanksgiving week.  That was really hard.

BUT - I was able to get 10 nights in a lakeview studio at the Poly for this coming June.  We are really excited about that.  Staying at the Poly has always been a bucket list item - lakeview is just icing on the cake.  I'm excited but also know I am going to miss our lodge.  It's nice having the flexibility to stay at different resorts - especially knowing the lodge will always be there for next time.

I saw some pics of the crowds at the MK and whoa!  Crazy!  Looked almost as bad as it did when we were there over Christmas several years ago.

Anyway - just checking in.  I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DVC Jen said:


> Hi Everyone.  It's been a minute since I have posted.  So much going on in my life right now - some hard stuff but I will get through it.  Had 2 Disney friends pass Thanksgiving week.  That was really hard.
> 
> BUT - I was able to get 10 nights in a lakeview studio at the Poly for this coming June.  We are really excited about that.  Staying at the Poly has always been a bucket list item - lakeview is just icing on the cake.  I'm excited but also know I am going to miss our lodge.  It's nice having the flexibility to stay at different resorts - especially knowing the lodge will always be there for next time.
> 
> I saw some pics of the crowds at the MK and whoa!  Crazy!  Looked almost as bad as it did when we were there over Christmas several years ago.
> 
> Anyway - just checking in.  I hope everyone is doing well.


Jen so sorry for your losses.  Someday I hope to be able to stay at the Poly.  It's the last of the deluxes that I really want to stay in.  I don't really have any desire to stay at Saratoga or the Riviera.


----------



## jimmytammy

Jen
Im so sorry for the loss of your friends.


----------



## jimmytammy

Lakegirl
Loving the pictures!  WL/VWL are so magical this time of year and I love it there this time of year.  Its great year round, but to me, its the most majestic at Christmas time.  Enjoy!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Jen, I am sorry for your sadness due to the loss of your friends.


----------



## twinklebug

Oh Jen, that's so hard, I'm very sorry.


----------



## Lakegirl

Jen so sorry for your losses.


----------



## Lakegirl

Jen   Glad you are going to get to experience the Poly.  It is one of my favorites!
The Lodge at Christmas time is so beautiful as most of you know on here.


----------



## Starwind

Jen, condolences for your loss.


----------



## twinklebug

We moved my mom into assisted living last Friday. We were worried she'd be crying to go home and trying to run away back to the house which is but 1/4 mile off...  but she seems to like it.  The place is set up like a cruise ship, just with nicer rooms. Large welcoming staircase, beautiful dining room, lots of nooks and crannies to get away to sit and watch TV, the fireplace, the TV and the fireplace... and there's always something going on. She said she likes having people to cook and clean for her, and when she's confused they just lead her back to her room or get her involved with the activities. She's always been the social bug of the family. I'm hoping she does better with more people around her.

I think it helps that we moved her in as the place is decorated to the Nth with Christmas garland and lights. She has such a nice view out her living room window across the wrap around porch and to the covered walkway wrapped in white lights. ❄☃

Reminds me a bit of the walkway down to the villas, okay, not really, but the rockers add to the dream.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twinklebug said:


> We moved my mom into assisted living last Friday. We were worried she'd be crying to go home and trying to run away back to the house which is but 1/4 mile off...  but she seems to like it.  The place is set up like a cruise ship, just with nicer rooms. Large welcoming staircase, beautiful dining room, lots of nooks and crannies to get away to sit and watch TV, the fireplace, the TV and the fireplace... and there's always something going on. She said she likes having people to cook and clean for her, and when she's confused they just lead her back to her room or get her involved with the activities. She's always been the social bug of the family. I'm hoping she does better with more people around her.
> 
> I think it helps that we moved her in as the place is decorated to the Nth with Christmas garland and lights. She has such a nice view out her living room window across the wrap around porch and to the covered walkway wrapped in white lights. ❄☃
> 
> Reminds me a bit of the walkway down to the villas, okay, not really, but the rockers add to the dream.


So glad to hear that she is adjusting so well!


----------



## Lakegirl

twinklebug said:


> We moved my mom into assisted living last Friday. We were worried she'd be crying to go home and trying to run away back to the house which is but 1/4 mile off...  but she seems to like it.  The place is set up like a cruise ship, just with nicer rooms. Large welcoming staircase, beautiful dining room, lots of nooks and crannies to get away to sit and watch TV, the fireplace, the TV and the fireplace... and there's always something going on. She said she likes having people to cook and clean for her, and when she's confused they just lead her back to her room or get her involved with the activities. She's always been the social bug of the family. I'm hoping she does better with more people around her.
> 
> I think it helps that we moved her in as the place is decorated to the Nth with Christmas garland and lights. She has such a nice view out her living room window across the wrap around porch and to the covered walkway wrapped in white lights. ❄☃
> 
> Reminds me a bit of the walkway down to the villas, okay, not really, but the rockers add to the dream.


That can be such a hard move so I am so glad you found such a nice place for her.  Unfortunately it can be so hard to find good ones that are affordable.  Wishing her some fun filled days there.


----------



## Lakegirl

We sat and read in front of one of the fireplaces in the main lodge.  We hit it just right as VWL and the main lodge have been occupied by people each time we walk by.  It was upstairs I believe on the 3rd floor.  So great.  We also had some drinks and apps at Territory lounge.  They are not taking DVC discount as I thought the previously did.  It was nice and plenty of tables.


----------



## Lakegirl




----------



## Lakegirl




----------



## Lakegirl




----------



## DonMacGregor

Lakegirl said:


> They are not taking DVC discount as I thought the previously did.  It was nice and plenty of tables.


Wait, no DVC discount?


----------



## Lakegirl

DonMacGregor said:


> Wait, no DVC discount?


Nope.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Lakegirl thank you for all of the awesome pictures!

Anyone else have any Disney "nightmares"?  I had one of my usual type of one last night.  We were on our trip and were in the MK.  I was just looking around and taking it all in when I suddenly realized that somehow we were already halfway through our trip and I was so upset.  I couldn't even remember any of the trip before that point.  Thankfully I then woke up and realized that I have my entire trip to still look forward to.  I have these kind of dreams a lot before a trip.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I think on here we call that view the Kat view lol



Too funny DLI!   

Yes, that would be part of the Kat view  - no lake in sight.


----------



## bluecastle

Lakegirl said:


> Nope.


I wonder if they still do a Dis Visa discount. I think I remember using that, but not sure.


----------



## Corinne

twinklebug said:


> We moved my mom into assisted living last Friday. We were worried she'd be crying to go home and trying to run away back to the house which is but 1/4 mile off...  but she seems to like it.  The place is set up like a cruise ship, just with nicer rooms. Large welcoming staircase, beautiful dining room, lots of nooks and crannies to get away to sit and watch TV, the fireplace, the TV and the fireplace... and there's always something going on. She said she likes having people to cook and clean for her, and when she's confused they just lead her back to her room or get her involved with the activities. She's always been the social bug of the family. I'm hoping she does better with more people around her.
> 
> I think it helps that we moved her in as the place is decorated to the Nth with Christmas garland and lights. She has such a nice view out her living room window across the wrap around porch and to the covered walkway wrapped in white lights. ❄☃
> 
> Reminds me a bit of the walkway down to the villas, okay, not really, but the rockers add to the dream.


Hi Cindy,

So happy to hear you were able to get your mom settled. We moved our mom into her assisted living facility just over 2 years ago. In addition to your mom having people around to socialize with, it will also give you peace of mind to know she is not alone.


----------



## Corinne

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Lakegirl thank you for all of the awesome pictures!
> 
> Anyone else have any Disney "nightmares"?  I had one of my usual type of one last night.  We were on our trip and were in the MK.  I was just looking around and taking it all in when I suddenly realized that somehow we were already halfway through our trip and I was so upset.  I couldn't even remember any of the trip before that point.  Thankfully I then woke up and realized that I have my entire trip to still look forward to.  I have these kind of dreams a lot before a trip.



I almost ALWAYS have at least one Disney nightmare before a trip, thought I was the only one!


----------



## bluecastle

Corinne said:


> I almost ALWAYS have at least one Disney nightmare before a trip, thought I was the only one!


Me three! They are usually about forgetting something.


----------



## Mickeynutty

I posted this on a different thread about changes at WDW. I thought some of you on this board might understand our experience.

We just got back from a stay at Wilderness Lodge.

To anyone that didn’t experience WDW 20 - 25 years ago, you really don’t understand all the ways in which it has changed. Here are just a FEW things we experienced at Wilderness Lodge, Christmas 2000:

Early park entry one hour before official park opening
Each morning clever, different towel animals in our room
Complimentary (FREE) kids activities in the lobby (like making ornaments)
Flag family
Personalized tours of the Lodge - FREE
Surrey bikes to rent to go to Fort Wilderness
A marina with boat rentals, fishing, mouse boats
”Sleigh” rides to Fort Wilderness
A gift left at your door Christmas morning
Local choirs performing in the lobby most evenings
Napkins, swizzle sticks, room stationary all had Wilderness Lodge Logo on them
The BBQ was cooked on site and filled the Lodge with a wonderful smell
REAL wood burning fireplaces

It leaves me sad....


----------



## vassar36

Can someone please post the December 2021 recreational  activity guide they print out for WL /CCV/BRV?  (the one that lists the movies, and marshmallow roast etc)
 TIA!!!!


----------



## twinklebug

Mickeynutty said:


> I posted this on a different thread about changes at WDW. I thought some of you on this board might understand our experience.
> 
> We just got back from a stay at Wilderness Lodge.
> 
> To anyone that didn’t experience WDW 20 - 25 years ago, you really don’t understand all the ways in which it has changed. Here are just a FEW things we experienced at Wilderness Lodge, Christmas 2000:
> 
> Early park entry one hour before official park opening
> Each morning clever, different towel animals in our room
> Complimentary (FREE) kids activities in the lobby (like making ornaments)
> Flag family
> Personalized tours of the Lodge - FREE
> Surrey bikes to rent to go to Fort Wilderness
> A marina with boat rentals, fishing, mouse boats
> ”Sleigh” rides to Fort Wilderness
> A gift left at your door Christmas morning
> Local choirs performing in the lobby most evenings
> Napkins, swizzle sticks, room stationary all had Wilderness Lodge Logo on them
> The BBQ was cooked on site and filled the Lodge with a wonderful smell
> REAL wood burning fireplaces
> 
> It leaves me sad....


I think we need to clarify what is and isn't still the same. I started to mark off them as GONE, SUSPENDED, UNCHANGED but got lost around flag family. Someone in the know... please help!


----------



## limegreenmonorail

vassar36 said:


> Can someone please post the December 2021 recreational  activity guide they print out for WL /CCV/BRV?  (the one that lists the movies, and marshmallow roast etc)
> TIA!!!!


----------



## 4vrdreamin

We are at Poly now and just submitted an offer for BR points and would love to see it while we're here.  Are the boats running from Contemporary to the lodge?


----------



## Philsfan77

4vrdreamin said:


> We are at Poly now and just submitted an offer for BR points and would love to see it while we're here.  Are the boats running from Contemporary to the lodge?



Not running from Contemporary...but are running from Magic Kingdom. Take Monorail to Magic Kingdom from Poly and hop on the Wilderness Lodge boat.


----------



## ErinC

Mickeynutty, many of those things make me sad too. You are right that people that have not been going for a very long time do not see it. I know that we have to deal with change, but it's so hard. 

I was able to secure registration in the Springtime Surprise Runs that are coming in late March. These runs replace the Star Wars runs that they did have. I've got a reservation at SSR for this trip. I've waitlisted for BWV, but I really don't have much hope that it will come through. I'm okay with SSR, because the traffic to and from the Lodge to Epcot on race mornings has been brutal since they close part of World Drive. But I've only been there for Princess, so not sure how these different races will map out and affect traffic. Happy to have some plans anyway. Happy to secure a spot in the races since that was a nerve wracking 20 minutes. The 5K and challenge sold out very quickly. 

I'm jealous of all of you that are getting some lodge time during the holidays. I enjoy seeing all the pics and it seems everyone we know is at WDW right now. Hoping the AP's will return soon as I need them for our trip. Frustrated with myself for not buying them a few months ago, but never dreamed they would remove them again. 

Gotta get to the airport this morning to pick up college kid #2. Crossing my fingers she makes her connection in Atlanta, she only has about 30 minutes. I will be happy to have a 2/3 full nest for a few weeks.


----------



## Suzabella

Lakegirl said:


> View attachment 628896


This is our favorite spot at VWL.  We always take books (I take knitting sometimes) and we sit in front of that fireplace and just enjoy the atmosphere.  Sigh.....


----------



## vassar36

Thank you Limegreenmonrail


----------



## Granny

So, our December trip to VWL was supposed to be last week, but Mrs. Granny was feeling ill and unable to travel so we ended up not being able to go at all.  Unfortunately, we weren't sure until the day we were supposed to travel and check-in at VWL, so we just didn't go.  

So, if it is the day of check-in then the online site does not allow us to cancel via online.  They direct us to call Member Services.  So I called Member Services but was told that the estimated wait time was 85 minutes.  I didn't see any point in waiting on hold for 1 1/2 hours just to cancel the reservation and lose the points anyway.  So we never did technically cancel, we were just no-shows.  

We will try again in February, and have a trip planned for then.  We were really disappointed not to be able to visit our beloved WL during Christmas season.  Oh well, maybe next year!


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> So, our December trip to VWL was supposed to be last week, but Mrs. Granny was feeling ill and unable to travel so we ended up not being able to go at all.  Unfortunately, we weren't sure until the day we were supposed to travel and check-in at VWL, so we just didn't go.
> 
> So, if it is the day of check-in then the online site does not allow us to cancel via online.  They direct us to call Member Services.  So I called Member Services but was told that the estimated wait time was 85 minutes.  I didn't see any point in waiting on hold for 1 1/2 hours just to cancel the reservation and lose the points anyway.  So we never did technically cancel, we were just no-shows.
> 
> We will try again in February, and have a trip planned for then.  We were really disappointed not to be able to visit our beloved WL during Christmas season.  Oh well, maybe next year!


I hope Mrs. Granny is feeling better. Missing a Disney trip is sad, but not a game changing event. Glad you skipped out for her sake.


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> I hope Mrs. Granny is feeling better. Missing a Disney trip is sad, but not a game changing event. Glad you skipped out for her sake.



Thanks *Cindy*. She is feeling much better now. And you are absolutely right that missing a Disney trip is pretty much a first world problem.  I was a little bummed because we haven’t been there for over two years…and forfeiting the points was no fun. But honestly it’s not a big deal. We’ve been blessed with many trips to WDW and with our DVC we know we’ll make many more, the Good Lord willing.   I appreciate your kind words.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

So sorry you had to miss your trip Granny but glad Mrs Granny is doing well and that you have another trip to look forward to in just a couple of months.


----------



## Corinne

Granny, so sorry to hear Mrs. Granny was not feeling well and you had to cancel. Glad she is feeling better though.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Granny, I was sad to read that you and Mrs. Granny cancelled your December trip.  I am glad that she is feeling much better.  I hope you both will enjoy your February trip.  We will be in CC Feb 5 to 10th and are really looking forward to being in the Lodge!!


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> So sorry you had to miss your trip Granny but glad Mrs Granny is doing well and that you have another trip to look forward to in just a couple of months.





Corinne said:


> Granny, so sorry to hear Mrs. Granny was not feeling well and you had to cancel. Glad she is feeling better though.





bobbiwoz said:


> Granny, I was sad to read that you and Mrs. Granny cancelled your December trip.  I am glad that she is feeling much better.  I hope you both will enjoy your February trip.  We will be in CC Feb 5 to 10th and are really looking forward to being in the Lodge!!



Thank you all for your words of kindness.  Mrs. Granny is feeling fine now, and we are in the Christmas countdown mode.


----------



## sleepydog25

Hello, Groupies!
I wish you all well heading into the final weekend before Christmas. Wait. How can that be? Anyway, I had to share a quick anecdotal story. 

One of the positions I've trained to do is that of room inspector, those pesky types who follow housekeepers after they've cleaned a room waiting to be released to someone who is "patiently" waiting in the lobby for their room ready text. One of the tools of the trade is a giant sticky roller similar to a lint roller only way larger...and with a 3' handle. We go over the already vacuumed, steam-mopped, and thoroughly cleaned floors to pick up any stray dirt or debris. Insider knowledge here: I might go through an average of three sticky sheets to do a 2BR suite. 

So, because our house seems to constantly be under renovation, I bought a similar item to use here. Oh, lordy, Groupies! I used five sheets in the living room alone! Lest you think I'm a slob, I had vacuumed earlier in the day, and we usually vacuum at least 3 times a week. And mop. I mean, we're not a hospital ward clean here at the house, but we do keep things tidy, picked up, and, well, clean. 

All that to say, I've decided the next time I'm in a hotel room (Disney specifically), I will realize that a stray hair here, a missed crumb there doesn't mean the room hasn't been cleaned. 

Again, have a great weekend, Groupies! Be safe all.


----------



## Lass70

We closed today!! We are now Boulder Ridge DVCers!
This is our second contract, but our first resale and our first at BRV (VWL) and I am so excited about this one!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Lass70 said:


> We closed today!! We are now Boulder Ridge DVCers!
> This is our second contract, but our first resale and our first at BRV (VWL) and I am so excited about this one!!



Congratulations!


----------



## sleepydog25

Lass70 said:


> We closed today!! We are now Boulder Ridge DVCers!
> This is our second contract, but our first resale and our first at BRV (VWL) and I am so excited about this one!!


Welcome to the Porch Rockers Club (spittoon included)!


----------



## bobbiwoz

sleepydog25 said:


> Welcome to the Porch Rockers Club (spittoon included)!


Oh my! I just don’t know what to add to this, except

Welcome


----------



## Corinne

sleepydog25 said:


> Hello, Groupies!
> I wish you all well heading into the final weekend before Christmas. Wait. How can that be? Anyway, I had to share a quick anecdotal story.
> 
> One of the positions I've trained to do is that of room inspector, those pesky types who follow housekeepers after they've cleaned a room waiting to be released to someone who is "patiently" waiting in the lobby for their room ready text. One of the tools of the trade is a giant sticky roller similar to a lint roller only way larger...and with a 3' handle. We go over the already vacuumed, steam-mopped, and thoroughly cleaned floors to pick up any stray dirt or debris. Insider knowledge here: I might go through an average of three sticky sheets to do a 2BR suite.
> 
> So, because our house seems to constantly be under renovation, I bought a similar item to use here. Oh, lordy, Groupies! I used five sheets in the living room alone! Lest you think I'm a slob, I had vacuumed earlier in the day, and we usually vacuum at least 3 times a week. And mop. I mean, we're not a hospital ward clean here at the house, but we do keep things tidy, picked up, and, well, clean.
> 
> All that to say, I've decided the next time I'm in a hotel room (Disney specifically), I will realize that a stray hair here, a missed crumb there doesn't mean the room hasn't been cleaned.
> 
> Again, have a great weekend, Groupies! Be safe all.



where do I purchase said roller thingy??!!??


----------



## Corinne

*PSA   *

If I’m not mistaken, there are a few Groupies and Groupie spouses who enjoy Disney Dooney and Bourke bags. Wanted to let you know for the first time ever there is a selection of bags on the D & B site on sale @30% off. They’re all older patterns but I managed to pick up something!


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> where do I purchase said roller thingy??!!??


Amazon, naturally.


----------



## Corinne

sleepydog25 said:


> Amazon, naturally.


Haha of course!


----------



## bobbiwoz

sleepydog25…thanks for your information.  I have shared it with friends.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Granny said:


> So, our December trip to VWL was supposed to be last week, but Mrs. Granny was feeling ill and unable to travel so we ended up not being able to go at all.  Unfortunately, we weren't sure until the day we were supposed to travel and check-in at VWL, so we just didn't go.
> 
> So, if it is the day of check-in then the online site does not allow us to cancel via online.  They direct us to call Member Services.  So I called Member Services but was told that the estimated wait time was 85 minutes.  I didn't see any point in waiting on hold for 1 1/2 hours just to cancel the reservation and lose the points anyway.  So we never did technically cancel, we were just no-shows.
> 
> We will try again in February, and have a trip planned for then.  We were really disappointed not to be able to visit our beloved WL during Christmas season.  Oh well, maybe next year!


Unfortunately you didn’t miss a thing. Multiple issues at the resort. Magical Express was a complete mess. Only one boat running from the resort. Decorations at a minimum as well as the food selection and service. It was so very sad. The cutbacks are obvious.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Corinne said:


> Haha of course!


Jeff has everything.


----------



## DonMacGregor

BWV Dreamin said:


> Unfortunately you didn’t miss a thing. Multiple issues at the resort. Magical Express was a complete mess. Only one boat running from the resort. Decorations at a minimum as well as the food selection and service. It was so very sad. The cutbacks are obvious.


While we won't be back until February, I needed a Holiday fix and watched 4KWDW's walk-through video on YouTube from last week. The decorations look identical to 2019 (the last time we visited the Lodge in December). Even the BR lobby looked exactly the same. What did you notice was missing?

Disney's Wilderness Lodge 2021 Walkthrough w/ Christmas Decorations in 4K | Walt Disney World Resort

I totally get the DME issues and limited food choices, but the decorations are all warehoused and re-used every year. It's not like they're saving money by leaving some in the box.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DonMacGregor said:


> I totally get the DME issues and limited food choices, but the decorations are all warehoused and re-used every year. It's not like they're saving money by leaving some in the box.



They could save on the labor to put them up and take the down.  Plus if there were some decorations that were in need of replacement they'd save by not replacing.


----------



## DonMacGregor

KAT4DISNEY said:


> They could save on the labor to put them up and take the down.  Plus if there were some decorations that were in need of replacement they'd save by not replacing.


True, but that's really getting well down into the weeds re: cost benefits. As I asked, I don't see any stark difference between this year and 2019, and I posted the video for anyone to watch and comment. 

People were saying the same thing about Grand Cal, but all the decorations are up there (we are locals and go in every year to take a Christmas photo), including the gingerbread house, which has to cost an absolute fortune to make.


----------



## Granny

BWV Dreamin said:


> Unfortunately you didn’t miss a thing. Multiple issues at the resort. Magical Express was a complete mess. Only one boat running from the resort. Decorations at a minimum as well as the food selection and service. It was so very sad. The cutbacks are obvious.



*Hope*...I guess Magical Express was in its final days and probably not much attention to fixing any issues that may crop up there.  As for the cutbacks, I keep hearing that Disney is having problems getting back to pre-pandemic staffing levels.  So I can see where they might need to make some cutbacks.  But then I hear that the crowds are really big, and the lines are long.  So no incentive for Disney to do anything to improve customer satisfaction.  Us DVCers are kind of locked in to WDW trips, so I'm sure we'll continue to visit.  I'm just glad that we have had so many park visits in the past two decades.  We have learned how to enjoy our WDW trips without a lot of time spent in the parks.  I feel sorry for those who are relatively new to WDW.


----------



## Granny

DonMacGregor said:


> While we won't be back until February, I needed a Holiday fix and watched 4KWDW's walk-through video on YouTube from last week. The decorations look identical to 2019 (the last time we visited the Lodge in December). Even the BR lobby looked exactly the same. What did you notice was missing?
> 
> Disney's Wilderness Lodge 2021 Walkthrough w/ Christmas Decorations in 4K | Walt Disney World Resort
> 
> I totally get the DME issues and limited food choices, but the decorations are all warehoused and re-used every year. It's not like they're saving money by leaving some in the box.



*Don.*..looking at the video, it seems that most of the WL/VWL decorations that we are used to seeing are in place.  It does seem like a little less...such as the light stanchions in the long sloping corridor leading down to Roaring Fork...all those stanchions used to have holiday decorations on them as I recall.  But for the most part, it looks like it usually does.  

I had heard that the parks such as EPCOT seemed to be less decorated.  But that is not a new thing.

By the way, those videos are really beautiful and well done.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DonMacGregor said:


> True, but that's really getting well down into the weeds re: cost benefits. As I asked, I don't see any stark difference between this year and 2019, and I posted the video for anyone to watch and comment.
> 
> People were saying the same thing about Grand Cal, but all the decorations are up there (we are locals and go in every year to take a Christmas photo), including the gingerbread house, which has to cost an absolute fortune to make.



I haven't seen so I can't comment on any of the christmas decorations but just pointing out that cutting back on them, even if they own them, will be a savings.  And getting down into the weeds is exactly what Disney parks and resorts has been doing for a few years dating back to Shanghai.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Granny said:


> *Don.*..looking at the video, it seems that most of the WL/VWL decorations that we are used to seeing are in place.  It does seem like a little less...such as the light stanchions in the long sloping corridor leading down to Roaring Fork...all those stanchions used to have holiday decorations on them as I recall.  But for the most part, it looks like it usually does.


As I said, I posted the video so folks could comment. I just don't see the basis for saying "Decorations at a minimum..."


----------



## DonMacGregor

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I haven't seen so I can't comment on any of the christmas decorations but just pointing out that cutting back on them, even if they own them, will be a savings.  And getting down into the weeds is exactly what Disney parks and resorts has been doing for a few years dating back to Shanghai.


I'm half expecting someone to come on here complaining that the water in a drinking fountain didn't seem as cold as before, and suggesting Disney must be cutting down on refrigeration costs.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DonMacGregor said:


> I'm half expecting someone to come on here complaining that the water in a drinking fountain didn't seem as cold as before, and suggesting Disney must be cutting down on refrigeration costs.



Perhaps but unlikely.  More interest in VWL discussion.


----------



## bobbiwoz

We only spent two nights at the VWL, and I/we were very happy to be there.  I wrote Christmas cards listening to the music, and when we were leaving, I had to take this picture.  I probably have one from every December that we stay there, but here’s this years!


----------



## sleepydog25

Lovely picture,* bobbi*. Will be there in a few days and give a report. We don't plan to do much park time, but I'm sure we'll enjoy the decorations, the music, the atmosphere. May all within this group be blessed with peace and fulfillment during this holiday season.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

DonMacGregor said:


> While we won't be back until February, I needed a Holiday fix and watched 4KWDW's walk-through video on YouTube from last week. The decorations look identical to 2019 (the last time we visited the Lodge in December). Even the BR lobby looked exactly the same. What did you notice was missing?
> 
> Disney's Wilderness Lodge 2021 Walkthrough w/ Christmas Decorations in 4K | Walt Disney World Resort
> 
> I totally get the DME issues and limited food choices, but the decorations are all warehoused and re-used every year. It's not like they're saving money by leaving some in the box.


No gingerbread house like they had in2019. The table that had specialty items for sale was half the size. Poor merch offerings in the Mercantile. No pin trading board. No pins in the lobby to purchase.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

So the post about less and the video led me down a rabbit hold of look at past photos and other online videos and photos too.  There's less without doubt.    The lodge is still beautiful though of course.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I think the Photo Passes are so special.  DH and I are just thrilled with many, and this one is good enough to be our Christmas Card, if we were inclined to send pictures.



I know it is the decorations that people are talking about being less, but we were very happy with our early December visit.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

BWV Dreamin said:


> No gingerbread house like they had in2019. The table that had specialty items for sale was half the size. Poor merch offerings in the Mercantile. No pin trading board. No pins in the lobby to purchase.



So you know the puzzle they have in the Disney Files - Picture this - where they have a before photo and an altered photo?  It's something I always enjoyed trying to pick out.  Here's my observations on Wilderness Lodge Resort Christmas decor.

You already mentioned a couple biggies - no Gingerbread cabin and specialty items table.  Other paring down of the decorations included:

- no garland, wreath nor tree in Whispering Canyon.  Also no garland on the railing that divides the restaurant from the lobby.
- no deer and trees above the entry way doors of the WL lobby
- Grapevine bears were not seen
- no decor around where the DVC desk was.
- no wreaths or garland visible in Territory lounge
- no swags hanging from the lights on the hallway going to Roaring Fork and just outside of Roaring Fork (those were there in 2020 though)
- no garland on the salon building
- no giant wreath at the dock
- no garland on lamp posts in the cabin areas.
- no big wreaths on the windows in the Carolwood Pacific room

Of course I often seem to miss one or two things in those altered pictures......
Still, I'd call that a lot.

Here's a link to the 2019 walk thru:  Disney's Wilderness Lodge Christmas 2019 video


----------



## BWV Dreamin

KAT4DISNEY said:


> So you know the puzzle they have in the Disney Files - Picture this - where they have a before photo and an altered photo?  It's something I always enjoyed trying to pick out.  Here's my observations on Wilderness Lodge Resort Christmas decor.
> 
> You already mentioned a couple biggies - no Gingerbread cabin and specialty items table.  Other paring down of the decorations included:
> 
> - no garland, wreath nor tree in Whispering Canyon.  Also no garland on the railing that divides the restaurant from the lobby.
> - no deer and trees above the entry way doors of the WL lobby
> - Grapevine bears were not seen
> - no decor around where the DVC desk was.
> - no wreaths or garland visible in Territory lounge
> - no swags hanging from the lights on the hallway going to Roaring Fork and just outside of Roaring Fork (those were there in 2020 though)
> - no garland on the salon building
> - no giant wreath at the dock
> - no garland on lamp posts in the cabin areas.
> - no big wreaths on the windows in the Carolwood Pacific room
> 
> Of course I often seem to miss one or two things in those altered pictures......
> Still, I'd call that a lot.
> 
> Here's a link to the 2019 walk thru:  Disney's Wilderness Lodge Christmas 2019 video


Awesome find Kat. Some of those things I just couldn’t put my finger on, it just “felt” sparse. Now I know why!! Thanks for the link!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Wow, you folks have been busy on here!  This is by far the best place on the internet to hang out, be accepted, and not be judged.  These days, work keeps me away far too long and I hope with a long Christmas break, I can hang out here for a bit. 

I cant weigh in on the decorations but I dont doubt that with all the cutbacks, the decorations may be more sparse this year, simply based on man power alone.  Disney is in the midst of hiring back several thousand employees so that has to mean something has to be missing that we are accustomed too.

I know for our small company,  supplies are really scarce...waiting on flooring since Aug for a 2 month normal renovation, waiting on storm doors, waiting on trusses that used to to take 2 weeks, now 4 months, etc. as the list goes on.  Why?  Lack of labor =lack of supplies.  Not going to get political here, not the place for it, but the current environment lends itself to cutbacks, with Disney being no exception. 

I pray for better days for us all.


----------



## twinklebug

I was in Disney in March, June and October of 2021 as I worked on my mom's unfortunately waterlogged house. Each visit brought back a little more life to the parks and resorts. That last visit in October was parks and resorts only and let me tell you... it was much needed _magic_.

We're still in 2021. To put it in perspective: we didn't even have any Covid vaccines available to us at the start of this year. It has been a long, hard haul for us all. Like with any personal injury, society takes time to come back but we _are _returning to normal... it takes time and patience. I realize it's just so hard when what we were accustomed to was a fully operational Disney.

I appreciate how positive this thread has remained throughout all this time. I knew whenever I was feeling down I needed to look no further than the Groupies for friendship and an upbeat outlook. THANK YOU!

Looking forward to a very happy, very active 2022 and hoping everyone and every place can return to what we knew soon.


----------



## ErinC

Wish I had time to personally make a trip to judge decor for myself this time of year! Not in the cards this year for sure! We have reservations for Fort Wilderness the 1st part of November next year, so we might get to see them then. Last spring we bought a 5th wheel travel trailer (you know those things you said you would never do?). I hope to possibly overlap the Wine and Dine run with our reservations. I booked 2 weeks with the intention of cutting off some of the days after we find out which weekend the race is, unless of course I can convince DH to actually let us stay for 2 weeks! 

We have 2 of our 3 girls home for Christmas. The flight to get DD #2 home last Wednesday was crazy. Just after I typed I was going to head to the airport to pick her up, she texted and said they were emergency landing her plane in Memphis instead of Atlanta because of landing gear issues.  Long story short, instead of getting home at 11:20 a.m. she didn't make it to Pensacola until 10:30 p.m. that evening. Still glad we got her home before some of the nasty weather this weekend in the midwest though.



jimmytammy said:


> I know for our small company,  supplies are really scarce...waiting on flooring since Aug for a 2 month normal renovation, waiting on storm doors, waiting on trusses that used to to take 2 weeks, now 4, etc. as the list goes on.  Why?  Lack of labor =lack of supplies.  Not going to get political here, not the place for it, but the current environment lends itself to cutbacks, with Disney being no exception.


Jimmy I can tell you that in the automotive repair business, getting parts is a nightmare as well. My husband said the other day if he heard the words "supply chain issues" one more time that day he was going to lose it!  Keeping employees is a battle as well in this industry. Hope things improve for us all soon. 

Did anyone else see the news today that Iger may be returning as CEO?  I'm not sure if that would help things return to "normal" or not. Hoping 2022 keeps heading upwards.


----------



## jimmytammy

ErinC said:


> Jimmy I can tell you that in the automotive repair business, getting parts is a nightmare as well. My husband said the other day if he heard the words "supply chain issues" one more time that day he was going to lose it! Keeping employees is a battle as well in this industry. Hope things improve for us all soon.
> 
> Me too!!  I have heard every excuse under the sun, and most of my materials arrive through a 3rd party, so it takes all the longer to receive.  The only thing I can buy at almost a moments notice is lumber from a local dealer, and hardware from Amazon, which I much prefer to purchase from local, but they dont stock, or Lowes, which they dont keep in stock.  I dont get that as we would be spending around $8000 a month on hardware if our local Lowes would see through the corporate mud to furnish hardware.  Oh well
> 
> Did anyone else see the news today that Iger may be returning as CEO? I'm not sure if that would help things return to "normal" or not. Hoping 2022 keeps heading upwards.



Casey was telling me this.  I cant say it would be a bad thing, but if it happens, is it just another way for Disney and Iger to put a temporary fix on a much longer lingering issue?  You know how Iger stepped back in during the pandemic briefly to help Chapek out, is it another one of those deals, more permanent, or long enough to step another in the role?  My personal feelings, Josh D'Amaro(SP), SlyDog's new friend would be a good fit.  He has interest in the parks, the CMs love him, as a cousin shared with me who was a CM, most CMs have all good things to say about him.  If invested in the CMs, they in turn will be happier and the customer will be happier, IMO.  As you can tell, not one of Chapek fans here.  I do think he deserves a chance to fit in elsewhere within the company, just not at the top.  But if he does stay, will he resent his demotion?


----------



## tgropp

For anyone at Boulder Ridge or copper creek. I have a 5 foot tree that will be available on Dec 26’th. I can leave it in the garbage room or contact me


----------



## Granny

@tgropp...We won't be at WDW at that time, but I wanted to thank you for your kind offer.  The tree looks great! Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## sleepydog25




----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> View attachment 632728
> 
> View attachment 632733



Where were these pictures taken Sleepy?  I don't recognize that view........


----------



## TCRAIG

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Where were these pictures taken Sleepy?  I don't recognize that view........


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Where were these pictures taken Sleepy?  I don't recognize that view........




KAT, its a very rare spot near Wilderness Lodge, only said to be spotted from time to time by weary travelers who have come from afar from Fantasy lands, the ol Frontier, lands of Adventure and lands of the future.  It is said, if you ask for this rare view, its not likely to get it when staying in the Old Lodge.  Rather, beg for them not to get you anywhere near the water, as reverse psychology does the trick.


----------



## Suzabella

My DH works for a top auto manufacturer on the service side of things.  They have him traveling weekly to be hands on with suppliers who are struggling.  His job is to help them resolve their issues.  Right now, he's helping with mass production (current year) parts as well.  It's been a serious battle keeping manufacturing lines running.  Every phone call, every supplier visit he hears the same thing; they can't find and keep employees or they can't get components that go into their parts.  Right now, it's a 30 day wait for ships sitting offshore in CA.  Then they can't find trucks/drivers to deliver parts to plants.  It's a mess.

Love the pictures!  Keep them coming, please!  We won't get to our much loved Lodge until September so for now, I'll just have to live vicariously thru you all!

I just wanted to stop by and wish you all a Merry Christmas or whatever holiday you celebrate this time of year.  Wishing you all health, happiness and pixie dust in 2022!!


----------



## Corinne

adorable pic Bobbi!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Corinne said:


> adorable pic Bobbi!


Thank you so much!


----------



## sleepydog25

The still (and likely to remain) closed bike path to FW...overgrown, ripped up--sad


Along the sidewalk leading to the closed trail head in the picture above, near the bus stop


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

sleepydog25 said:


> View attachment 632985
> 
> The still (and likely to remain) closed bike path to FW...overgrown, ripped up--sad
> View attachment 632986
> 
> Along the sidewalk leading to the closed trail head in the picture above, near the bus stop
> View attachment 632987


Still breaks my heart that they destroyed the path.  Great pictures!


----------



## rkstocke5609

Hi Groupies!  Been insanely busy and haven’t made it over here in a long while.  We are at VWL now, got here on the 19th, leaving on the 26th.  Got lucky with a 5th floor 1BR dedicated with pool/lake view close to elevators.

Wanted to share a Genie+ success story to hopefully help others.  On, Wednesday it was extra magic hours for MK for Deluxe resort folks from 11PM to 1AM so we opted for a late arrival to take advantage.  At any rate, I booked LL’s starting at 7AM, and continued throughout.  We arrived at 3PM and here’s what we accomplished in order:  Tiki room, Pirates (LL #4), BTMR(LL #2), Country Bear Jamboree, Jingle Cruise(LL #1), Speedway, Philharmagic, Small World, 7DMT(LL - Paid), Plaza 7:50 dining reservation which kept us waiting and we got to see entire fireworks show), Barnstormer(LL #6), Dumbo(LL #7), Ariel, Had Pooh LL but it went down so they gave a LL to be used most anywhere, Teacups, Pooh comes back up so we walk on, Carousel, Peter Pan (LL #3), Haunted Mansion (LL #5), now it’s 11PM so 7DMT, Space Mountain 2X, Astro Orbiter, Buzz Lightyear, and then boat back to lodge and bed.  We actually got tired and we’re home by 1AM.

Anyways, Genie + seemed best at MK, it was OK at Studios, less so at EPCOT as the attractions are just so far apart.  And I didn’t bother with it at AK as the rain had me running solo as my troops bailed due to the weather. Got to say you haven’t lived until you’ve done Expedition Everest 4X in a row in the rain (pelting you so hard it stings).

I’ll attach a picture from my balcony for Kat.  Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## jimmytammy

rkstocke5609 said:


> Hi Groupies! Been insanely busy and haven’t made it over here in a long while. We are at VWL now, got here on the 19th, leaving on the 26th. Got lucky with a 5th floor 1BR dedicated with pool/lake view close to elevators.


Hey Ron
Dont say too much bout that Lakeview, it makes a certain KAT a bit jealous and we dont want to stir that pot too much

Anywho, sounds like you folks are having a good trip!  Thanks so much for your frank observation of Genie+ and LL.  We used something similar on our trip to DL and CA and found it to be really a good fit for us.  The additional costs for LL attractions IMO, is a bit of a money grab, and I really hope they will back off that eventually


----------



## jimmytammy

Lots going on around our home here so close to Christmas.  We have 3 meals planned, starting tonight, followed by Christmas AM and PM.  In addition, we got a call yesterday AM, my BIL, his DW, 3 kids and a dog have joined our clan as they were awoke to smoke in the home yesterday.  An electrical box caught fire in the crawl space and luckily their son was up taking dog out and woke his folks saying there was smoke in home.  They all got out safely, only smoke damage to be had, but firefighters cut power to home and they are staying with us until all the issues get resolved.  Scary part, smoke detectors didnt kick in.  Firefighters told them it was a good thing it didnt happen at 2 am or could have resulted in different scene.

In case I cant get back here tomorrow I want to say Merry Christmas To You All!!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Lots going on around our home here so close to Christmas.  We have 3 meals planned, starting tonight, followed by Christmas AM and PM.  In addition, we got a call yesterday AM, my BIL, his DW, 3 kids and a dog have joined our clan as they were awoke to smoke in the home yesterday.  An electrical box caught fire in the crawl space and luckily their son was up taking dog out and woke his folks saying there was smoke in home.  They all got out safely, only smoke damage to be had, but firefighters cut power to home and they are staying with us until all the issues get resolved.  Scary part, smoke detectors didnt kick in.  Firefighters told them it was a good thing it didnt happen at 2 am or could have resulted in different scene.
> 
> In case I cant get back here tomorrow I want to say Merry Christmas To You All!!




*Jimmy*...I'm glad that your BIL and family made it out of their house okay.   Even with this pandemic making a mess of our Christmas plans, in the end we realize how blessed we are and that our family has not had serious complications/hospitalizations due to COVID.  And in case I don't make it by tomorrow....




May God's blessings find each of you filled with happiness and peace.


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy said:


> Lots going on around our home here so close to Christmas.  We have 3 meals planned, starting tonight, followed by Christmas AM and PM.  In addition, we got a call yesterday AM, my BIL, his DW, 3 kids and a dog have joined our clan as they were awoke to smoke in the home yesterday.  An electrical box caught fire in the crawl space and luckily their son was up taking dog out and woke his folks saying there was smoke in home.  They all got out safely, only smoke damage to be had, but firefighters cut power to home and they are staying with us until all the issues get resolved.  Scary part, smoke detectors didnt kick in.  Firefighters told them it was a good thing it didnt happen at 2 am or could have resulted in different scene.
> 
> In case I cant get back here tomorrow I want to say Merry Christmas To You All!!


So happy that everyone is safe.


----------



## monorailmom

I've read back a few pages but haven't seen this mentioned:  what time have the boats to MK started running in the mornings?


----------



## suse66

_Merry
Christmas_
_to all
the groupies!_
_May 2022 bring all you wish for._​


----------



## rkstocke5609

monorailmom said:


> I've read back a few pages but haven't seen this mentioned:  what time have the boats to MK started running in the mornings?


I think I’ve been hearing horns around 7:30, but I haven’t gone at rope drop this trip.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Further observations from DW.

All the “new” to me rides are very good.  I would rank them as follows:  Ratatouille, Mickey & Minnie’s runaway train, Rise of Resistance, & Smugglers Run.  They’re all good, I think I gave Ratatouille the top spot because I had no expectations or preconceived notions going in and it really impressed me.

Cheat code for Smugglers Run— Single rider line, go down the hall and there is a point with a sign that directs you right or left.  Thing is, naturally you would tend right, as you’re already walking that way.  I noted it right away and veered to the left.  Standby was 85 minutes.  I rode it 4 times straight in 40 minutes using this trick.

Tried Steakhouse 71 tonight for Christmas Eve dinner and it was really good!  Had something called “Ambrosia” for desert and it was spectacular (picture attached).


----------



## TCRAIG

Merry Christmas to All!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Merry Christmas Groupies!


----------



## Starwind

Merry Christmas !


----------



## Corinne

*Merry* *Christmas* *Groupies! *


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey everyone!  Wanted to come on here yesterday and say Merry Christmas to everyone but the page wouldn't load for me.  I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## js

Hi.

I just right this moment moved our week in a standard view studio at AKL Kidani to Boulder Ridge. We have never stayed at WL, CC or BR so we are excited to try something new after 13 years of owning DVC (SSR). 

However, being new means I know zero about it. Im traveling with my mom. I just changed her scooter and our food. These will all be done at WL check in, correct? Seems to be from what scooter people told me.

How do I get to MK? Still a bus or is it bus and boat. If boat, can we take the scooter on the boat? Is one faster in the morning than the other?

Food? Im going to cancel our Saana ressies but are there any signature and lounge places in WL? Ill put in a dining alert for what I need.

Anyplace special I can request? I do not mind and would enjoy the walk. View is more important than being close to an elevator.

Thanks so much!


----------



## RanDIZ

Well, you can't go wrong with either AKV or WL. I own at both and love them. For WL, bus and boat are the MK options. The larger boats accommodate scooters. Bison burger at Geyser Point is one of the best burgers on property. I also love the skillets and atmosphere of Whispering Canyon. If you like BBQ, take the bus to Ft. Wilderness and try P & J's takeout.  You won't be disappointed at the Lodge.


----------



## js

RanDIZ said:


> Well, you can't go wrong with either AKV or WL. I own at both and love them. For WL, bus and boat are the MK options. The larger boats accommodate scooters. Bison burger at Geyser Point is one of the best burgers on property. I also love the skillets and atmosphere of Whispering Canyon. If you like BBQ, take the bus to Ft. Wilderness and try P & J's takeout.  You won't be disappointed at the Lodge.


Thank you. So, I shouldnt count on boat for MK RD since I wouldnt know if a large or small one would be at the dock, coorect?


----------



## js

Hi.

I have a standard studio booked for a wedk at BR starting Saturday.

Where is the area II should request.

Thank you.


----------



## js

Hi.
One more question......maybe lol

I dont mind walking and my mom will be in a scooter so it is very important for me to be at the first bus stop to get to the parks.

Im staying at BR. Is there a bus stop there, a couple of bus stops? Do they go to CC, BR and WL? I want to be on the stop that is the absolute first pick up spot. We leave on Saturday so it will be very crowded and having the scooter, I want to try to be first.

Thank you.


----------



## DonMacGregor

js said:


> Hi.
> One more question......maybe lol
> 
> I dont mind walking and my mom will be in a scooter so it is very important for me to be at the first bus stop to get to the parks.
> 
> Im staying at BR. Is there a bus stop there, a couple of bus stops? Do they go to CC, BR and WL? I want to be on the stop that is the absolute first pick up spot. We leave on Saturday so it will be very crowded and having the scooter, I want to try to be first.
> 
> Thank you.


It's not like OKW, SSR or CSR with multiple bus stops all spread out. One bus stop, and it's right next to BR.


----------



## js

DonMacGregor said:


> It's not like OKW, SSR or CSR with multiple bus stops all spread out. One bus stop, and it's right next to BR.
> 
> View attachment 633761



Thank you.
So, BR has its own bus stop that they dont share with WL or CC?


----------



## DonMacGregor

js said:


> Thank you.
> So, BR has its own bus stop that they dont share with WL or CC?


There is one bus stop for the whole resort (see map).


----------



## js

DonMacGregor said:


> There is one bus stop for the whole resort (see map).


Oh my! Thanks. I looked at map but didnt think it cld be correct that one bus stop for all three resorts. Dang. I better get there early each day.

Thanks.


----------



## DonMacGregor

js said:


> Oh my! Thanks. I looked at map but didnt think it cld be correct that one bus stop for all three resorts. Dang. I better get there early each day.
> 
> Thanks.


It's not really "3" resorts. BR and CCV are part of Wilderness Lodge, like VGF isn't really separate from GF, and PVB isn't separate from PVR. In fact, before they converted the rooms, CCV WAS Wilderness Lodge hotel rooms (and they also built the cabins too of course). Grand Floridian and Poly both only have one bus stop too, although they both obviously are served by the Monorail.


----------



## sleepydog25

js said:


> Hi.
> 
> I just right this moment moved our week in a standard view studio at AKL Kidani to Boulder Ridge. We have never stayed at WL, CC or BR so we are excited to try something new after 13 years of owning DVC (SSR).
> 
> However, being new means I know zero about it. Im traveling with my mom. I just changed her scooter and our food. These will all be done at WL check in, correct? Seems to be from what scooter people told me.
> 
> How do I get to MK? Still a bus or is it bus and boat. If boat, can we take the scooter on the boat? Is one faster in the morning than the other?
> 
> Food? Im going to cancel our Saana ressies but are there any signature and lounge places in WL? Ill put in a dining alert for what I need.
> 
> Anyplace special I can request? I do not mind and would enjoy the walk. View is more important than being close to an elevator.
> 
> Thanks so much!


WL is an excellent resort, and BRV (I'll always call it VWL) is among the quietest of DVC properties. If you want view, then request high floor, lake view or high floor, pool view. Either of these would--if honored--give you a nice view of Bay Lake. 

Food: Hmmm...sadly, no signature restaurants there any more. Territory Lounge is a fine location; however, it is now the de facto waiting area for families heading to Storybook Dining at the former signature Artist Point. Whispering Canyon Cafe is an all-you-care-to-eat BBQ joint--it's fine but not particularly notable. Roaring Fork QS is sub-par for a deluxe resort. Finally, Geyser Point is an above average QS/bar with a solid menu and great location on the water. 

Boat service to MK is good, and at least every other boat is a larger one capable of handling ECVs. I definitely recommend taking the boat at least once. As for the bus stop, as mentioned, there is only one, but it sits right between the main WL lodge building and BRV. It has very easy access from either location. Enjoy!


----------



## DonMacGregor

js said:


> Thank you. So, I shouldnt count on boat for MK RD since I wouldnt know if a large or small one would be at the dock, coorect?


Forgot to respond to this earlier. As said above, there are both large and small boats running to MK at peak times in the morning and evening in constant rotation. You may have to wait a few minutes for the next boat to arrive. The launch to the Contemporary is usually a small boat (from memory), but I'm not sure those are running again yet. I think I read somewhere that they weren't.


----------



## js

DonMacGregor said:


> It's not really "3" resorts. BR and CCV are part of Wilderness Lodge, like VGF isn't really separate from GF, and PVB isn't separate from PVR. In fact, before they converted the rooms, CCV WAS Wilderness Lodge hotel rooms (and they also built the cabins too of course). Grand Floridian and Poly both only have one bus stop too, although they both obviously are served by the Monorail.



Very helpful. Thanks so much! And bonus to me bus stop is by BR. Thank you!


----------



## js

sleepydog25 said:


> WL is an excellent resort, and BRV (I'll always call it VWL) is among the quietest of DVC properties. If you want view, then request high floor, lake view or high floor, pool view. Either of these would--if honored--give you a nice view of Bay Lake.
> 
> Food: Hmmm...sadly, no signature restaurants there any more. Territory Lounge is a fine location; however, it is now the de facto waiting area for families heading to Storybook Dining at the former signature Artist Point. Whispering Canyon Cafe is an all-you-care-to-eat BBQ joint--it's fine but not particularly notable. Roaring Fork QS is sub-par for a deluxe resort. Finally, Geyser Point is an above average QS/bar with a solid menu and great location on the water.
> 
> Boat service to MK is good, and at least every other boat is a larger one capable of handling ECVs. I definitely recommend taking the boat at least once. As for the bus stop, as mentioned, there is only one, but it sits right between the main WL lodge building and BRV. It has very easy access from either location. Enjoy!



Thank you. I see boat service to Contemporary too. Is that correct. Ill request high floor. Is Territory Lounge open for drinks and apps?

Is Geyser Point an outside bar?  

Thanks.


----------



## js

DonMacGregor said:


> Forgot to respond to this earlier. As said above, there are both large and small boats running to MK at peak times in the morning and evening in constant rotation. You may have to wait a few minutes for the next boat to arrive. The launch to the Contemporary is usually a small boat (from memory).



Thank you so much! All your information has been very helpful. I really appreciate it.

Parksopening an hour not 30 minutes early the beginning of next week. Will boats run an hour before opening?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

js said:


> Thank you. I see boat service to Contemporary too. Is that correct. Ill request high floor. Is Territory Lounge open for drinks and apps?
> 
> Is Geyser Point an outside bar?
> 
> Thanks.



Unless it very recently restarted the boats have not been operating around Bay Lake going between CR, FW and WL/BRV.  

Geyser Point is a quasi outside bar and dining location.  It has all the parts of the building except walls on the 2 long sides.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Hey Ron
> Dont say too much bout that Lakeview, it makes a certain KAT a bit jealous and we dont want to stir that pot too much



Not to worry Jimmy.  There's a little window in the hallway that I've been able to press my nose up against and peer out to see what you all see.


----------



## Pens Fan

The boats to the Contemporary and Fort Wilderness had not resumed service as of Dec 3-12 when we were there.  Also, during that trip we often shared busses with either the Contemporary or Fort Wilderness.  It was no big deal, but it's something to keep in mind.  We aren't rope droppers and mostly were using the busses at later times when they weren't full so maybe that is why.


----------



## js

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Unless it very recently restarted the boats have not been operating around Bay Lake going between CR, FW and WL/BRV.
> 
> Geyser Point is a quasi outside bar and dining location.  It has all the parts of the building except walls on the 2 long sides.


Thank you. I will certainly try it out.



Pens Fan said:


> The boats to the Contemporary and Fort Wilderness had not resumed service as of Dec 3-12 when we were there.  Also, during that trip we often shared busses with either the Contemporary or Fort Wilderness.  It was no big deal, but it's something to keep in mind.  We aren't rope droppers and mostly were using the busses at later times when they weren't full so maybe that is why.


Thank you. Was WL first whwn you shared the bus. Having the scooter is the peoblem since once a bus has one, we need to wait for another.

Thanks.


----------



## Pens Fan

js said:


> Thank you. I will certainly try it out.
> 
> 
> Thank you. Was WL first whwn you shared the bus. Having the scooter is the peoblem since once a bus has one, we need to wait for another.
> 
> Thanks.



Yes, WL seemed to be the first stop but that doesn't necessarily mean you are getting on an empty bus.  As I said, we are not rope droppers.  We come and go at off times.  Sometimes if we were heading out in the afternoon, while the bus stopped first at WL it had people on it returning from a park or DS that were getting off at the second stop (either Contemporary or Fort Wilderness).  It sounded from your earlier posts that you like to head out early, so that shouldn't be a problem for you as no one will be coming back from a park at that time.


----------



## TCRAIG

We rope dropped from WL (Dec 5-12) and the first busses of the morning did not share the route with the Camp - also the early and late boats were always the large boats.


----------



## DonMacGregor

TCRAIG said:


> We rope dropped from WL (Dec 5-12) and the first busses of the morning did not share the route with the Camp - also the early and late boats were always the large boats.


So it sounds like they are running like they used to, with the exception of the launch to CR.


----------



## KimMcGowan

Does anybody know if they currently have Wilderness Lodge baseball-style hats right now?  My husband wished he had bought the. gray flannel-looking hat last time we were there.  I am hoping they have something this time for him to buy.


----------



## hhisc16

I just want to say that after a 3 DVC resort split stay at WDW the week before Christmas, VWL was our favorite!


----------



## twinklebug

hhisc16 said:


> I just want to say that after a 3 DVC resort split stay at WDW the week before Christmas, VWL was our favorite!


Saw that one coming a mile off! VWL wins for us too 

Currently debating canceling out on my AKV club room in march and booking a VWL one for the summer.
What's keeping me from cancelling is that my AP expires the week following that stay and it's so hard to come by those rooms.


----------



## sleepydog25

KimMcGowan said:


> Does anybody know if they currently have Wilderness Lodge baseball-style hats right now?  My husband wished he had bought the. gray flannel-looking hat last time we were there.  I am hoping they have something this time for him to buy.


We were just there and to my recollection, there were no such ball caps. Now, things can change quickly, especially now that the holiday season is almost over. Overall, as is usually the case, there wasn't a lot of WL-related merchandise there--that seems to be the case at most resorts anymore. As for the boats, we did an early excursion to MK on our second morning, and both the small and large boats were running. We just missed getting on a small one as it was full, so we had to wait about 10-12 minutes for the next one which was the larger craft.


----------



## sleepydog25

First, a few pictures then I'll write some random observations about our trip (22-26 Dec). . .

*Perfect seats for the holiday parade. We discovered these a couple of years ago. The only trick is getting there early enough to claim one of those coveted spots. Someone was live blogging the entire parade to our immediate right in case you might have been watching him *


*Luv's favorite characters in the parade*


*My favorite characters in the parade*


*And some deer*


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

sleepydog25 said:


> First, a few pictures then I'll write some random observations about our trip (22-26 Dec). . .
> 
> *Perfect seats for the holiday parade. We discovered these a couple of years ago. The only trick is getting there early enough to claim one of those coveted spots. Someone was live blogging the entire parade to our immediate right in case you might have been watching him *
> View attachment 634055
> 
> *Luv's favorite characters in the parade*
> View attachment 634056
> 
> *My favorite characters in the parade*
> View attachment 634057
> 
> *And some deer*
> View attachment 634058


Wow what a great place to sit!


----------



## sleepydog25

Now, for some observations and recommendations from our trip. . .

We arrived on 22 Dec around 3 p.m. after a six-hour drive (that usually takes only 5 hours). Literally, as we walked through the front doorway of the Lodge, we got a "room ready" text. Ah, the scent, the sights, the soaring architecture--marvelous as always. The scent was harder to detect given the wearing of masks, but after 15 seconds or so, we finally got the whiffs of that unmistakable Lodge homecoming scent. The VWL building itself was even stronger, partially because that leather/woodsy aroma was mixed in with the current and ubiquitous 50th anniversary scent, _Iridescents_. Yes, that's an actual thing, and it's overpoweringly obnoxious. Anyway, we were assigned 4537 and it was a great room (I posted previous pics from the balcony). 

On to my random notes:
- Recommend Amare restaurant at the new Swan Reserve hotel. Similar to Topolino's with some excellent Mediterranean selections such as lamb/beef polpetti meatballs, charred octopus, fried calamari, and manti--which are similar to ravioli and stuffed with lamb. The meatballs and octopus were topnotch, the manti good, and the calamari decent. Service was also good. 
- Geyser Point was only okay; they no longer serve their scrumptious waffle fries. "Oh, we might get them back sometime in the spring," claimed our server. Sigh. The cheesy beef brisket dip was mildly disappointing as the original brisket feel has given way to more of a ground beef texture and seemed sweeter than I recall. The house made chips were plentiful, however. And, the low couch-like chairs and tables in the main dining area have been replaced by actual chairs and tables which allows for more people to sit there now--a good thing. The old seats/tables are now out by the water and do not qualify as tables to be serviced by the wait staff. You can order food to go and sit there, but the servers don't actually go to those locations. 
- Can't say enough about on off-site restaurant, BiCE. It's located at the Portofino Hotel at Universal Studios. We'd been there before and loved it--our return trip this year only amplified our feelings. I had the osso buco with saffron risotto while Luv had the penne arrabiata with shrimp. Simply stunning. Their wine list is extensive, too, so you can definitely find a wine to suit your tastes. We sat outside on their balcony that overlooked the "lake" around which Portofino sits. Service was impeccable, and the bread service (comes with the meal) was topnotch with extremely fresh EVOO and a balsamic vinegar as dipping sauces. We Lyfted there and back so as to not have to drive in the holiday traffic, especially after having some wine with our meals. 
- Decorations do seem to be a bit muted. Even the tree in the Lodge seemed so, although in comparing pictures from a couple of years ago, there doesn't seem to be much change. They have taken out some of the color of the baubles that adorn the tree, it appears, and replaced them with more muted items. The parade we caught also seemed, well, tamped down a bit. As witnessed in the pictures I posted above, there were fewer characters: only four gingerbread people, five soldiers (none with horns), and only seven reindeer including a no-show by Rudolph. Further, I counted 15 characters in and around the opening float in this same parade from two years ago, yet there were only 10 in and around the same float this year. Moreover, there were fewer actual vehicles/floats, ergo, a shorter parade. Yes, this might have to do with Covid, but Disney has a way of reducing events and people with clearly logical reasoning and then never getting back to the original version. 
- The original nature trail is almost completely grown over. We had thoughts about climbing over the fence and walking down it anyway, but I figured with our luck, some nascent security guard stumbling across us and booting us out of the hotel. We also walked over to the once well-used paved bike/walking path to FW, and it, too, is overgrown and mostly ripped up what we could see of it. They had no trespassing and not photography signs there, but I took a couple of shots anyway. I believe I posted a pic earlier, but I'll do so again so you don't have to go hunting.

This trail ain't coming back, at least not in the foreseeable future. What a loss.
- We only hit two of the four parks by choice. We did DHS early in order to go on RnR and ToT, then sat down on a bench with a Starbucks latte and people-watched. A big, extended family of all adults did a TikTok challenge right in front of us, and I wound up taking a group photo for them. The other park obviously was MK, and we made the EMH that morning, too, but naturally, the only lands open were Fantasy and Tomorrow, so our options were limited--all we did was IASW and then waited to walk with several hundred people at rope drop to head over to BTMR and then POTC before calling it a morning and having a quick meal before settling in at our spot to watch the parade at noon. The parks were crowded, but we weren't in them long enough for it to matter. 
- Much of our leisure time we spent sitting on the balcony or lounging in the hot tub at the quiet pool. Of course, we did sit at the fireplaces in the VWL building, though the smaller fireplace nook to the right when you first enter the VWL lobby was only lighted the first two days we were there. Overall, the whole resort (WL, that is) seemed, well, muted. The decorations are mostly all there...but not entirely. The CMs were fewer (again, scant bell service personnel) and the flickering lanterns weren't. Although the majesty of the grand dame WL is still there, some of the warmth and excitement has wandered off. No longer are you guaranteed to be warmly greeted out front by a CM or be met by someone who will gladly help you with your luggage. 

Overall, we enjoyed our trip, savored parts of it, but in this one man's opinion, Disney has let some of the mystique and embrace of the Lodge disappear, and I fear they'll not bring it back. If you have any questions, feel free to ask, my fellow Groupies!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

sleepydog25 said:


> Now, for some observations and recommendations from our trip. . .
> 
> We arrived on 22 Dec around 3 p.m. after a six-hour drive (that usually takes only 5 hours). Literally, as we walked through the front doorway of the Lodge, we got a "room ready" text. Ah, the scent, the sights, the soaring architecture--marvelous as always. The scent was harder to detect given the wearing of masks, but after 15 seconds or so, we finally got the whiffs of that unmistakable Lodge homecoming scent. The VWL building itself was even stronger, partially because that leather/woodsy aroma was mixed in with the current and ubiquitous 50th anniversary scent, _Iridescents_. Yes, that's an actual thing, and it's overpoweringly obnoxious. Anyway, we were assigned 4537 and it was a great room (I posted previous pics from the balcony).
> 
> On to my random notes:
> - Recommend Amare restaurant at the new Swan Reserve hotel. Similar to Topolino's with some excellent Mediterranean selections such as lamb/beef polpetti meatballs, charred octopus, fried calamari, and manti--which are similar to ravioli and stuffed with lamb. The meatballs and octopus were topnotch, the manti good, and the calamari decent. Service was also good.
> - Geyser Point was only okay; they no longer serve their scrumptious waffle fries. "Oh, we might get them back sometime in the spring," claimed our server. Sigh. The cheesy beef brisket dip was mildly disappointing as the original brisket feel has given way to more of a ground beef texture and seemed sweeter than I recall. The house made chips were plentiful, however. And, the low couch-like chairs and tables in the main dining area have been replaced by actual chairs and tables which allows for more people to sit there now--a good thing. The old seats/tables are now out by the water and do not qualify as tables to be serviced by the wait staff. You can order food to go and sit there, but the servers don't actually go to those locations.
> - Can't say enough about on off-site restaurant, BiCE. It's located at the Portofino Hotel at Universal Studios. We'd been there before and loved it--our return trip this year only amplified our feelings. I had the osso buco with saffron risotto while Luv had the penne arrabiata with shrimp. Simply stunning. Their wine list is extensive, too, so you can definitely find a wine to suit your tastes. We sat outside on their balcony that overlooked the "lake" around which Portofino sits. Service was impeccable, and the bread service (comes with the meal) was topnotch with extremely fresh EVOO and a balsamic vinegar as dipping sauces. We Lyfted there and back so as to not have to drive in the holiday traffic, especially after having some wine with our meals.
> - Decorations do seem to be a bit muted. Even the tree in the Lodge seemed so, although in comparing pictures from a couple of years ago, there doesn't seem to be much change. They have taken out some of the color of the baubles that adorn the tree, it appears, and replaced them with more muted items. The parade we caught also seemed, well, tamped down a bit. As witnessed in the pictures I posted above, there were fewer characters: only four gingerbread people, five soldiers (none with horns), and only seven reindeer including a no-show by Rudolph. Further, I counted 15 characters in and around the opening float in this same parade from two years ago, yet there were only 10 in and around the same float this year. Moreover, there were fewer actual vehicles/floats, ergo, a shorter parade. Yes, this might have to do with Covid, but Disney has a way of reducing events and people with clearly logical reasoning and then never getting back to the original version.
> - The original nature trail is almost completely grown over. We had thoughts about climbing over the fence and walking down it anyway, but I figured with our luck, some nascent security guard stumbling across us and booting us out of the hotel. We also walked over to the once well-used paved bike/walking path to FW, and it, too, is overgrown and mostly ripped up what we could see of it. They had no trespassing and not photography signs there, but I took a couple of shots anyway. I believe I posted a pic earlier, but I'll do so again so you don't have to go hunting.
> View attachment 634088
> This trail ain't coming back, at least not in the foreseeable future. What a loss.
> - We only hit two of the four parks by choice. We did DHS early in order to go on RnR and ToT, then sat down on a bench with a Starbucks latte and people-watched. A big, extended family of all adults did a TikTok challenge right in front of us, and I wound up taking a group photo for them. The other park obviously was MK, and we made the EMH that morning, too, but naturally, the only lands open were Fantasy and Tomorrow, so our options were limited--all we did was IASW and then waited to walk with several hundred people at rope drop to head over to BTMR and then POTC before calling it a morning and having a quick meal before settling in at our spot to watch the parade at noon. The parks were crowded, but we weren't in them long enough for it to matter.
> - Much of our leisure time we spent sitting on the balcony or lounging in the hot tub at the quiet pool. Of course, we did sit at the fireplaces in the VWL building, though the smaller fireplace nook to the right when you first enter the VWL lobby was only lighted the first two days we were there. Overall, the whole resort (WL, that is) seemed, well, muted. The decorations are mostly all there...but not entirely. The CMs were fewer (again, scant bell service personnel) and the flickering lanterns weren't. Although the majesty of the grand dame WL is still there, some of the warmth and excitement has wandered off. No longer are you guaranteed to be warmly greeted out front by a CM or be met by someone who will gladly help you with your luggage.
> 
> Overall, we enjoyed our trip, savored parts of it, but in this one man's opinion, Disney has let some of the mystique and embrace of the Lodge disappear, and I fear they'll not bring it back. If you have any questions, feel free to ask, my fellow Groupies!


Thank you Sleepy.  Yeah your comment about being not being greeted is one that really disappointed me.  Who doesn't want to hear "Welcome Home"  when you get to your resort?  It is all part of the experience.  I was so bummed that I didn't get to hear that last time.


----------



## Granny

*Sleepy.*..thank you for the pictures and your detailed impressions of your recent visit.  There are many changes that Disney has made that fail to raise the excitement bar for upcoming trips.  But we still look forward to going back since it has now been over two years.  I think as long as they don't change the lobbies, the ambiance will still be there.  

It will just put a little more onus on Mrs. Granny and I to generate our own magic while we are there.   I can't say that I have any negative feelings towards Disney or WDW, it just feels like it is becoming more of a setting for good times rather than the generator of good times, if that makes any sense.    And a setting for good times isn't a condemnation by any means.


----------



## PocahontasRN

Hello!
We will be staying pre-cruise one day/night at Boulder Ridge in April. Planning to just explore the resort and swim. 
1.) What restaurant would you recommend we make reservations for?
2.) Can you view MK fireworks from the lodge?

Thanks!


----------



## sleepydog25

PocahontasRN said:


> Hello!
> We will be staying pre-cruise one day/night at Boulder Ridge in April. Planning to just explore the resort and swim.
> 1.) What restaurant would you recommend we make reservations for?
> 2.) Can you view MK fireworks from the lodge?
> 
> Thanks!


1) The best place there is Geyser Point, and you can't make reservations. 
2) From the edge of Bay Lake next to Geyser Point (music is piped in) and from the balconies of rooms on the lake view side, floors 3, 4, and 5--the higher the floor, the more you can see.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Some of my favorite parade pictures!
The exuberant ice harvesters!



And I so want to give him a warm hug!!


----------



## sleepydog25

May all the Groupies and their families have a marvelous _2022_!


----------



## jimmytammy

*Happy New Year Everyone!!  May 2022 Be A Great Year Filled With Blessings Of Good Health and Bounty Overflowing For Us All*


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy
Your observations of your last trip, especially how WL seems to be changing has me pondering...has social media created a world of lack of emotions, in other words, what once seemed like a grand gesture of a Welcome Home at the door for many of us here, does that not mean the same to the generations behind us anymore.  Have we become that de-sensitized that we dont acknowledge a greeting anymore?  Does Disney feel there is no need to put the things in place that once made us fans take note?  Just an observation from my perspective

Thoughts anyone?  Im curious how others see it


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Sleepy
> Your observations of your last trip, especially how WL seems to be changing has me pondering...has social media created a world of lack of emotions, in other words, what once seemed like a grand gesture of a Welcome Home at the door for many of us here, does that not mean the same to the generations behind us anymore.  Have we become that de-sensitized that we dont acknowledge a greeting anymore?  Does Disney feel there is no need to put the things in place that once made us fans take note?  Just an observation from my perspective
> 
> Thoughts anyone?  Im curious how others see it


I don't believe Disney has consciously made the decision to not do the things we long-time fans came to love because they see a trend of a "de-sensititized" younger generations. Call me callow, but I see it more as a corporate Disney move to keep the bottom line attractive to shareholders. Our whole notion of the U.S. as a capitalist nation where companies built products or goods, where they tried to adjust to supply and demand, where if you built a better widget you'd be successful, and where your reputation was king have largely disappeared the past 40 years. 

Large companies no longer attempt just to make a profit so that they can pay their employees and executives, rather they fight tooth and nail for every write-off and cost reduction they can find in order to make the company more attractive to mega share-buying stockholders whose influx of money makes the company "successful." Company X announces that they have installed an algorithmic program and processing center that eliminates the need for 1,000 employees. "It will make us more efficient and productive," they claim. Their stock price rises $3.00 a share, and a large institutional investment company buys 3M shares for a nifty $9M bump in finances for Company X. An even larger brokerage firm (which actually builds nothing of substance) gives Company X a "good buy" rating, encourages other large firms to invest in Company X, and for the quarter that follows, Company X's stock shines and attracts hundreds of millions of dollars in stock shares. Meantime, Company X has done nothing of real value other than fire 1,000 employees and replace them with a computer program. 

Sorry that was so long-winded (and oversimplified, of course), but my point is that for me, Disney has purposefully lowered the bar in order to make more money and remain a profitable "buy" from large shareholders. I'm convinced that every move they make is with that constant knowledge that they have to balance their guests' needs and their shareholders wants. Disney will build a better widget (ROTR) but alternately increase the price of basic admission...and while they're at it, they'll give you a chance to not have to wait as long in line for $15 pp per day...except, when the parks are crowded, that particular line is huge. We did HM on our first day in MK, and the standby line was listed as 25 minutes. The LL line was as long as ours was, and all they did was merge the LL into our line as you neared the door. But, I digress. 

Luv made a good point moments ago: perhaps the actual reason for the disappointment is because Disney has purposefully used social media to paint a glittering picture of what they offer but then when they don't deliver, we are disappointed. Again, I apologize for my long rumination. As I mentioned on another thread, Disney is still magical for many, and as long as they don't step over a personal line for a particular person, that person will continue to find it magical. And that's all that matters in the end--everyone's own personal space. *Granny *said it best when he mentioned that Disney may not produce as much magic, but he goes there to produce his own.


----------



## twinklebug

I got the "Welcome home" from AKV when I needed to go to the front desk just after arriving there in September (needed tip money), and again from concierge when I moved up. I think it depends on the manager and what they stress for procedure.

I will admit I'm a little put off when the greeting is extended to non-DVC stays. Owners have distinctly purchased our homes away from home and we'll be there for the 50 years of our contract. Hotel guests are flighty in where they choose to stay. Two years back I stayed in a hotel room also at AKV and was welcomed home on check-in. Mixed emotions hit me as I did have two other rooms (DVC) reserved for my boys at that time, but I believe the desk was unaware of them or my ownership in the resort. I did smile and got that warm happy feeling.


----------



## luvvwl

jimmytammy said:


> Sleepy
> Your observations of your last trip, especially how WL seems to be changing has me pondering...has social media created a world of lack of emotions, in other words, what once seemed like a grand gesture of a Welcome Home at the door for many of us here, does that not mean the same to the generations behind us anymore.  Have we become that de-sensitized that we dont acknowledge a greeting anymore?  Does Disney feel there is no need to put the things in place that once made us fans take note?  Just an observation from my perspective
> 
> Thoughts anyone?  Im curious how others see it



I do believe that social media has had somewhat of a negative impact on our expectations, rather than has desensitized us.  As P said, Disney does hype up the "magic" but more than that, when we read about others "magical moments" it increases our expectations for ourselves.  And when Disney (or any entity for that matter) doesn't live up to that expectation, naturally we are disappointed.  I am still in the camp of Granny, though.  I firmly believe our experiences are what we choose to make of them and my Disney experiences are so profoundly tied into the people that I have shared them with and the joy we have shared.  P would undoubtedly call me romantic and sentimental, but that is the core of who I am.

On that mushy note, I wholeheartedly wish a Happy New Year to all, and I hope that 2022 brings us all that we dare to dream for and more!


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy twinkle and Luv
Thanks so much for your input!  I love to see what others think when these type situations pop up.


----------



## Corinne

I feel even pre Covid the ‘Welcome Homes‘ and personal greetings were dwindling, especially since they push the online check in.


----------



## Corinne

Thank you for the pics and your observations Sleepy glad you had a good stay.


----------



## Corinne




----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> I feel even pre Covid the ‘Welcome Homes‘ and personal greetings were dwindling, especially since they push the online check in.


Corinne, you are right!  Its sort of hard to think back to pre-Covid days since we have been so intwined with it for going on 2 years.  Maybe someday, the things we miss so much that we took for granted will return.  We can hope!


----------



## PocahontasRN

sleepydog25 said:


> 1) The best place there is Geyser Point, and you can't make reservations.
> 2) From the edge of Bay Lake next to Geyser Point (music is piped in) and from the balconies of rooms on the lake view side, floors 3, 4, and 5--the higher the floor, the more you can see.



Thanks for this info!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Im sorry if I have posted this before, but thought it a good way to bring in the New Year!  This barn is really near my home and Casey and I went by to take a picture today, and I wanted to share with my groupie friends and family. Mickey has taken on a different look on the barn for several years, this being the 3rd rendition in my lifetime.  I remember once, someone from Germany on a FB Disney fan page posted a picture of the barn, and I thought it ironic that I could drive too it 5 mins from my house, and yet someone from Germany posted it

We have a barn that's over 100 yrs old that my Great Grandfather built and the roof line lays perfect for me to paint Goofy on it towards our road in addition to being able to see it from I-40/85 if heading East/North.  But my concern would be all of a sudden passerby travelers pulling onto our property.  Be a great place to have Goofys silhouette like it is on The Barnstormer crashing through the roof.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> ...
> Sorry that was so long-winded (and oversimplified, of course), but my point is that for me, Disney has purposefully lowered the bar in order to make more money and remain a profitable "buy" from large shareholders. I'm convinced that every move they make is with that constant knowledge that they have to balance their guests' needs and their shareholders wants.  ...



*Sleepy.*..I agree with your entire discourse on Disney motivations.  For me, I think Disney is just adjusting to supply and demand.  Their parks continue to be very crowded, as we saw during the "lower COVID case days" of the pandemic last year.  Disney has poured a ton of money into the attractions and that is what they see as driving attendance.  The niceties we have discussed probably don't register in the minds of many of the guests at WDW, so they don't even miss them.  It seems like Disney has been slowly withdrawing from anything that adds costs and when they eliminate it, they see that it hasn't impacted business.

An interesting example to watch will be the current elimination of Magical Express.  For years, Disney explained the free ride of ME as a way to keep more tourist dollars at WDW since people were less likely to rent cars once they got on property.  But now with the advent of Uber and Lyft, people have found that it is reasonable to go off site even if they don't have a personal or rental car to drive.  So the value to Disney of offering free transportation to on-site guests is diminished somewhat.  If ME disappears for a long period (2+ years), it will be interesting to see if it impacts people's decisions to stay on site.  Certainly the on site perks have been diminished.  Maybe Disney figures that if resort occupancies go down too much, they can just convert part of them to the cash cow called DVC.   Personally, I think ME will come back in a monetized format similar to FP.

Sorry, I'm all over the place with these comments.  The bottom line is that I don't think Disney is trying to diminish the experience.  They are just trying to figure out which of the many perks they have offered in the past are really moving the needle for them.  I don't think they believe in the holistic approach of "Disney magic" being the driving force for resort and park attendance.


----------



## momtwoboys

88 days till we are home at BRV!! Trying to be positive going into 2022, got to be better right?????


----------



## twinklebug

☃
Add on note to Granny's comment re: Magical Express, I read (from someone who claims to have inside knowledge) that Mears was asking Disney for a lot more money on the new contract. They were caught off guard by Mear's demands and had to show that Disney was the client, not the other way around. Then timing was bad with the pandemic, shut downs and low tourism.

It sounds plausible, and not just a sudden decision by Scrooge McDuck to stick it to the consumer so they could pocket the difference, although we may see they like having that extra cash rattling around and keep it this way.

I think what Disney is doing now is exactly what Tom said, they're waiting it out, seeing what options come up as best. Maybe nothing is the way to go. I believe Disney will pick up another transportation provider.

There are a few players in the field now, Mears does not have a leg up on any of them. (I don't have a positive opinion of Mears when not overseen by Disney and will not give them a try). One of the competitors is even saying they're working to restore the luggage service to/from MCO to what we knew before.


----------



## jimmytammy

momtwoboys said:


> 88 days till we are home at BRV!! Trying to be positive going into 2022, got to be better right?????


I sure hope its better for us all!!



twinklebug said:


> ☃
> Add on note to Granny's comment re: Magical Express, I read (supposedly from someone who has inside knowledge) that Mears was asking Disney for a lot more money on the new contract. They were caught off guard by Mear's demands and had to show that Disney was the client, not the other way around. Then timing was bad with the pandemic, shut downs and low tourism.
> 
> I think what Disney is doing now is exactly what Tom said... they're waiting it out, seeing what options come up as best. Maybe nothing is the way to go.  I believe Disney will pick up another transportation provider.
> 
> There are a few players in the field now, Mears does not have a leg up on any of them. (I don't have a positive opinion of Mears when not overseen by Disney and will not give them a try). One of the competitors is even saying they're working to restore the luggage service to/from MCO to what we knew before.



I saw an article this AM that Uber and Lyft are both going up in price in the Orlando area based on ME pulling out.  
I hope WDW does do something in the near future to remedy this


----------



## Disneytrippin'

I really need some help here. I've got a group of 9 going Nov-Dec this year.  I somehow managed to get a 2 bedroom lockoff. We are 7 adults and 2 children will be 5 and just under 2. 

I am torn.  Although having an upper floor lake facing room view would be ideal, I think we need ground floor. My mom will be using an ECV which she is new too and doesn't use one in her daily life. We will have a double stroller for the littles as well.

I think ground floor would be better with this group because getting everyone out the door would be less stressful. Being that there won't be an elevator to deal with.

My delimma is I love drinking my coffee and taking in the view in the morning. So since that would be off the table which room would any of you suggest? Or any pointers from your experiences would be very appreciated. This is a first time trip for 5 of our group.


----------



## Granny

Disneytrippin' said:


> I think ground floor would be better with this group because getting everyone out the door would be less stressful. Being that there won't be an elevator to deal with.
> 
> My delimma is I love drinking my coffee and taking in the view in the morning. So since that would be off the table which room would any of you suggest? Or any pointers from your experiences would be very appreciated. This is a first time trip for 5 of our group.



*Trippin.*..good job on securing the 2BR reservation!   We've never been assigned a first floor room but I can offer a few comments.  If you are on the "bus stop side" of the resort, the villas closest to WL can be a little noisy due to people pulling roller luggage over the wood plank walkway to the main entrance of VWL.  So you have the noise, and they walk right by your room.  For a 2BR lock-off that would be villas 1506-1508 and 1510-1512.  

On same side of the building, but past the walkway entry there are 5 lock-off 2BR villas.  There is no path in front of these, and they would be pretty private as they just look out over the woods.  I think these would be very good for your purposes.  

On the other side of VWL, facing the lake, all of the first floor villas would have significant foot traffic going past the rooms.  That would make for less privacy.  Again, the villas closer to WL (by the pool) would be the most heavily trafficked.  The further you get from the pool, the less the foot traffic going past.   

The good news is that VWL is a very small resort, so even if you are in the rooms farthest from the lobby/elevators, it isn't a long walk.  Certainly nothing compared to BWV or AKV.  

Hopefully that helps, and I hope you have a great trip!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disneytrippin' said:


> I really need some help here. I've got a group of 9 going Nov-Dec this year.  I somehow managed to get a 2 bedroom lockoff. We are 7 adults and 2 children will be 5 and just under 2.
> 
> I am torn.  Although having an upper floor lake facing room view would be ideal, I think we need ground floor. My mom will be using an ECV which she is new too and doesn't use one in her daily life. We will have a double stroller for the littles as well.
> 
> I think ground floor would be better with this group because getting everyone out the door would be less stressful. Being that there won't be an elevator to deal with.
> 
> My delimma is I love drinking my coffee and taking in the view in the morning. So since that would be off the table which room would any of you suggest? Or any pointers from your experiences would be very appreciated. This is a first time trip for 5 of our group.



I can vouch for Granny's suggestion that ground floor, bus side but down the long part of the building is quiet.  I've had a ground floor room there and it's very peaceful and a nice area to enjoy morning coffee on your patio.  There is a little path going down the side of the building but most of it is much further away than the path on the lake side.  It only goes up to the gate to the CM area at the end of VWL so really little or no foot traffic on it.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Well boo hoo.  We just decided to postpone our trip that was to start the end of next week.  Between having a young unvaccinated and with odds sounding high of catching Omicron or flu and having to sit in the room for 5+ days or else high odds of flight cancellations we decided we'll reschedule and hopefully thing will have blown thru.  Our BLT TPV (sigh - I do like that category!) will get cancelled as well as our Sea World and Universal days and the hunt for new dates begins.  Had been looking forward to Festival of the Arts for the 1st time but Flower and Garden is always good too.  It's been my favorite Epcot festival so switching to it is certainly not a bad thing.


----------



## TCRAIG

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Well boo hoo.  We just decided to postpone our trip that was to start the end of next week.  Between having a young unvaccinated and with odds sounding high of catching Omicron or flu and having to sit in the room for 5+ days or else high odds of flight cancellations we decided we'll reschedule and hopefully thing will have blown thru.  Our BLT TPV (sigh - I do like that category!) will get cancelled as well as our Sea World and Universal days and the hunt for new dates begins.  Had been looking forward to Festival of the Arts for the 1st time but Flower and Garden is always good too.  It's been my favorite Epcot festival so switching to it is certainly not a bad thing.


Better to be safe but disappointing non the less…


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT
Im sorry you had to cancel, but its good to know you have something on the horizon to look forward too.  Casey was looking back last night at all the performers we would have seen at Garden Rocks 2020 the days we had booked as the pandemic was setting in in March.  I miss that and look forward to days ahead myself to be able to return to the festivals.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Well boo hoo.  We just decided to postpone our trip that was to start the end of next week.  Between having a young unvaccinated and with odds sounding high of catching Omicron or flu and having to sit in the room for 5+ days or else high odds of flight cancellations we decided we'll reschedule and hopefully thing will have blown thru.  Our BLT TPV (sigh - I do like that category!) will get cancelled as well as our Sea World and Universal days and the hunt for new dates begins.  Had been looking forward to Festival of the Arts for the 1st time but Flower and Garden is always good too.  It's been my favorite Epcot festival so switching to it is certainly not a bad thing.


Are you cancelling a DVC room? What are the current restrictions on holding points?
Just curious as I have a 5 night trip in March (not BLT) you may be interested in that I'm dragging my heels on cancelling. I don't want to... but have to. Don't want to... but...

... you get it, you've been doing the same here


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Are you cancelling a DVC room? What are the current restrictions on holding points?
> Just curious as I have a 5 night trip in March (not BLT) you may be interested in that I'm dragging my heels on cancelling. I don't want to... but have to. Don't want to... but...
> 
> ... you get it, you've been doing the same here



Yes, it was a DVC booking - a 2BR.   I was going to cancel online as holding points don't really bother me too much but ran across a post just before doing it that was recommending to someone else to call in and I decided I might as well too and see what they'd say.  Not the best day to call in as I had to dial 7 or 8 times before it stopped being a busy signal once I selected Option #1 for MS.  Then a 30 minute wait which I decided wasn't too bad after the busy signal.  I was imagining at least an hour or two!  Anyway I told the CM we had decided we didn't feel comfortable going next week and needed to cancel and she offered to remove the holding so we have a little more leeway to rebook.   Very nice of her to do.

What dates and resort are you booked at in March?  There was an SSR 2BR available in the 1st week of March that was just outside my 60 day window and it was gone by the time I had called MS and they removed the holding restrictions.   Now it's looking like the end of March into the beginning of April before there's availability at SSR or OKW to replace our week.  Keeping an eye out for cancellations though!    I completely get dragging the feet.  We suspected we should cancel a week or two ago but were holding out for a minor miracle that the worst would blow thru faster than predicted.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yes, it was a DVC booking - a 2BR.   I was going to cancel online as holding points don't really bother me too much but ran across a post just before doing it that was recommending to someone else to call in and I decided I might as well too and see what they'd say.  Not the best day to call in as I had to dial 7 or 8 times before it stopped being a busy signal once I selected Option #1 for MS.  Then a 30 minute wait which I decided wasn't too bad after the busy signal.  I was imagining at least an hour or two!  Anyway I told the CM we had decided we didn't feel comfortable going next week and needed to cancel and she offered to remove the holding so we have a little more leeway to rebook.   Very nice of her to do.
> 
> What dates and resort are you booked at in March?  There was an SSR 2BR available in the 1st week of March that was just outside my 60 day window and it was gone by the time I had called MS and they removed the holding restrictions.   Now it's looking like the end of March into the beginning of April before there's availability at SSR or OKW to replace our week.  Keeping an eye out for cancellations though!    I completely get dragging the feet.  We suspected we should cancel a week or two ago but were holding out for a minor miracle that the worst would blow thru faster than predicted.


Messaging you. I doubt you'll want our room(s) as it's a studio - maybe some others on here have something


----------



## rkstocke5609

sleepydog25 said:


> Now, for some observations and recommendations from our trip. . .
> 
> We arrived on 22 Dec around 3 p.m. after a six-hour drive (that usually takes only 5 hours). Literally, as we walked through the front doorway of the Lodge, we got a "room ready" text. Ah, the scent, the sights, the soaring architecture--marvelous as always. The scent was harder to detect given the wearing of masks, but after 15 seconds or so, we finally got the whiffs of that unmistakable Lodge homecoming scent. The VWL building itself was even stronger, partially because that leather/woodsy aroma was mixed in with the current and ubiquitous 50th anniversary scent, _Iridescents_. Yes, that's an actual thing, and it's overpoweringly obnoxious. Anyway, we were assigned 4537 and it was a great room (I posted previous pics from the balcony).
> 
> On to my random notes:
> - Recommend Amare restaurant at the new Swan Reserve hotel. Similar to Topolino's with some excellent Mediterranean selections such as lamb/beef polpetti meatballs, charred octopus, fried calamari, and manti--which are similar to ravioli and stuffed with lamb. The meatballs and octopus were topnotch, the manti good, and the calamari decent. Service was also good.
> - Geyser Point was only okay; they no longer serve their scrumptious waffle fries. "Oh, we might get them back sometime in the spring," claimed our server. Sigh. The cheesy beef brisket dip was mildly disappointing as the original brisket feel has given way to more of a ground beef texture and seemed sweeter than I recall. The house made chips were plentiful, however. And, the low couch-like chairs and tables in the main dining area have been replaced by actual chairs and tables which allows for more people to sit there now--a good thing. The old seats/tables are now out by the water and do not qualify as tables to be serviced by the wait staff. You can order food to go and sit there, but the servers don't actually go to those locations.
> - Can't say enough about on off-site restaurant, BiCE. It's located at the Portofino Hotel at Universal Studios. We'd been there before and loved it--our return trip this year only amplified our feelings. I had the osso buco with saffron risotto while Luv had the penne arrabiata with shrimp. Simply stunning. Their wine list is extensive, too, so you can definitely find a wine to suit your tastes. We sat outside on their balcony that overlooked the "lake" around which Portofino sits. Service was impeccable, and the bread service (comes with the meal) was topnotch with extremely fresh EVOO and a balsamic vinegar as dipping sauces. We Lyfted there and back so as to not have to drive in the holiday traffic, especially after having some wine with our meals.
> - Decorations do seem to be a bit muted. Even the tree in the Lodge seemed so, although in comparing pictures from a couple of years ago, there doesn't seem to be much change. They have taken out some of the color of the baubles that adorn the tree, it appears, and replaced them with more muted items. The parade we caught also seemed, well, tamped down a bit. As witnessed in the pictures I posted above, there were fewer characters: only four gingerbread people, five soldiers (none with horns), and only seven reindeer including a no-show by Rudolph. Further, I counted 15 characters in and around the opening float in this same parade from two years ago, yet there were only 10 in and around the same float this year. Moreover, there were fewer actual vehicles/floats, ergo, a shorter parade. Yes, this might have to do with Covid, but Disney has a way of reducing events and people with clearly logical reasoning and then never getting back to the original version.
> - The original nature trail is almost completely grown over. We had thoughts about climbing over the fence and walking down it anyway, but I figured with our luck, some nascent security guard stumbling across us and booting us out of the hotel. We also walked over to the once well-used paved bike/walking path to FW, and it, too, is overgrown and mostly ripped up what we could see of it. They had no trespassing and not photography signs there, but I took a couple of shots anyway. I believe I posted a pic earlier, but I'll do so again so you don't have to go hunting.
> View attachment 634088
> This trail ain't coming back, at least not in the foreseeable future. What a loss.
> - We only hit two of the four parks by choice. We did DHS early in order to go on RnR and ToT, then sat down on a bench with a Starbucks latte and people-watched. A big, extended family of all adults did a TikTok challenge right in front of us, and I wound up taking a group photo for them. The other park obviously was MK, and we made the EMH that morning, too, but naturally, the only lands open were Fantasy and Tomorrow, so our options were limited--all we did was IASW and then waited to walk with several hundred people at rope drop to head over to BTMR and then POTC before calling it a morning and having a quick meal before settling in at our spot to watch the parade at noon. The parks were crowded, but we weren't in them long enough for it to matter.
> - Much of our leisure time we spent sitting on the balcony or lounging in the hot tub at the quiet pool. Of course, we did sit at the fireplaces in the VWL building, though the smaller fireplace nook to the right when you first enter the VWL lobby was only lighted the first two days we were there. Overall, the whole resort (WL, that is) seemed, well, muted. The decorations are mostly all there...but not entirely. The CMs were fewer (again, scant bell service personnel) and the flickering lanterns weren't. Although the majesty of the grand dame WL is still there, some of the warmth and excitement has wandered off. No longer are you guaranteed to be warmly greeted out front by a CM or be met by someone who will gladly help you with your luggage.
> 
> Overall, we enjoyed our trip, savored parts of it, but in this one man's opinion, Disney has let some of the mystique and embrace of the Lodge disappear, and I fear they'll not bring it back. If you have any questions, feel free to ask, my fellow Groupies!



Sleepy, so sad to hear I missed you.  Would have liked to grab a cocktail at GP or TL, and finally meet you in person. We spent much of our time on the 25th & 26th at the quiet pool.  Well, that will teach me to do a better job of checking in on the Groupies thread before I travel next time.  In truth, I had a hard time getting up for the trip as this COVID  world has significantly soured my mood.  Fortunately, once I arrived I adapted to the situation and enjoyed myself.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Well boo hoo.  We just decided to postpone our trip that was to start the end of next week.  Between having a young unvaccinated and with odds sounding high of catching Omicron or flu and having to sit in the room for 5+ days or else high odds of flight cancellations we decided we'll reschedule and hopefully thing will have blown thru.  Our BLT TPV (sigh - I do like that category!) will get cancelled as well as our Sea World and Universal days and the hunt for new dates begins.  Had been looking forward to Festival of the Arts for the 1st time but Flower and Garden is always good too.  It's been my favorite Epcot festival so switching to it is certainly not a bad thing.




*Kathy.*..I feel your pain.  We cancelled our December trip, and just cancelled our upcoming February trip.  Our next attempt will be for early May.  We're keeping our fingers crossed that the warmer weather will bring this virus down quite a bit.   At this point, our last trip to WDW was in October, 2019.  So by May we will be closing in on 3 years!  Thank goodness for the point rental option, which we have had to use and probably will again with our latest cancellation.


----------



## sleepydog25

rkstocke5609 said:


> Sleepy, so sad to hear I missed you.  Would have liked to grab a cocktail at GP or TL, and finally meet you in person. We spent much of our time on the 25th & 26th at the quiet pool.  Well, that will teach me to do a better job of checking in on the Groupies thread before I travel next time.  In truth, I had a hard time getting up for the trip as this COVID  world has significantly soured my mood.  Fortunately, once I arrived I adapted to the situation and enjoyed myself.


Perhaps our paths crossed and we didn't know it, as we were at the quiet pool jacuzzi a couple of times in the middle of the day. Next time!


----------



## Corinne

I was just looking at early May - pre Covid our annual trips were typically early May, September, and the occasional December stay. There is pretty limited availability at BC or BWV, which we prefer during F&G.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> KAT
> Im sorry you had to cancel, but its good to know you have something on the horizon to look forward too.  Casey was looking back last night at all the performers we would have seen at Garden Rocks 2020 the days we had booked as the pandemic was setting in in March.  I miss that and look forward to days ahead myself to be able to return to the festivals.



I remember meeting a great Groupie family from North Carolina at a Garden Rocks concert a few years ago!     Had to look back at pictures to see who the band was - Alan Parsons Project Live.  Good times!   Not too much information on the bands for this year yet.  What I can't believe is that Flower and Garden is running from March 2nd to July 4th.   We were there a couple of times towards late May and the poor flowers were looking a bit beaten down by the heat so I'm curious to learn how they manage it all this year.


----------



## suse66

I was trying to book for December 2022 right at 8:00 and all studios are gone for the 9th!! Are they opening booking earlier than 8:00? So frustrated!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

suse66 said:


> I was trying to book for December 2022 right at 8:00 and all studios are gone for the 9th!! Are they opening booking earlier than 8:00? So frustrated!



Most or all of them were probably already booked by people arriving earlier in the week.  If there was availability showing then it wouldn't have been for all the studios but just a few, maybe even just one, so it's the lucky few who are fastest on their computers who get them when the window opens at 8am.   I'd say VWL has been the toughest this year for every type of room.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> *Kathy.*..I feel your pain.  We cancelled our December trip, and just cancelled our upcoming February trip.  Our next attempt will be for early May.  We're keeping our fingers crossed that the warmer weather will bring this virus down quite a bit.   At this point, our last trip to WDW was in October, 2019.  So by May we will be closing in on 3 years!  Thank goodness for the point rental option, which we have had to use and probably will again with our latest cancellation.



Sorry to hear that you are cancelling another one too Granny.     I've done more renting than visiting in the past 2 years but happy to have that available.   My last trip was DL in late Feb 2020 just as things were starting to come out about Covid.  WDW was our New Years of 2020.  It's been many years since it's been this long between trips!    Zeroing in on reservations for the 1st week in April and keeping fingers crossed that this one sticks.


----------



## bobbiwoz

^ I sure hope you feel comfortable enough to go in April.

We were there for NYE this year, but after staying up to see the fireworks at MK on the 30th, we were too tired to enter Epcot on the 31st as was our plans.  Sigh…I guess it’s OK that we won’t have AP’s that allow us to go in parks late December this year.


----------



## sleepydog25

Going on three days since the last Groupie post, and we're nearing the bottom of the fold. So, how about a shout out to the "frozen north" Groupies who are suffering through a cycle of bitter cold the past week plus. Stay warm out there and think of your home away from home: the Lodge and sitting in front of the fireplace in the Carrollwood Pacific room.


----------



## bobbiwoz

sleepydog25 said:


> Going on three days since the last Groupie post, and we're nearing the bottom of the fold. So, how about a shout out to the "frozen north" Groupies who are suffering through a cycle of bitter cold the past week plus. Stay warm out there and think of your home away from home: the Lodge and sitting in front of the fireplace in the Carrollwood Pacific room.


Thats an excellent idea!


----------



## jimmytammy

Even though we won't be going, I am excited to see the Garden Rocks lineup has been released, which makes me feel some "normalcy" is returning to the World(WDW).  Hoping that maybe, just maybe we can make F&W fest this year!


----------



## ErinC

Just checking in after the holidays! I try to read through your posts every few days, so I am up to date. Our next trip is scheduled for March 30th, so we will be closing in soon on the 60 day mark. I really need those annual passes to show up soon. I really thought by this time they would be back on sale. I even talked to a TA friend the other day, and she said she thought as soon as Christmas passed, they would be back on sale. She said the reason they stopped selling was because people were buying daily tickets for blackout dates, then bridging to annual pass that had blackout dates. I told her that I didn't think people were able to even do that, but that's what she heard. 

We've had no luck with our waitlist for the trip either, but it's 8 days, so I'm not sure we'll have any luck. Would love to be at Boardwalk, but I don't think that will happen.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ErinC said:


> Just checking in after the holidays! I try to read through your posts every few days, so I am up to date. Our next trip is scheduled for March 30th, so we will be closing in soon on the 60 day mark. I really need those annual passes to show up soon. I really thought by this time they would be back on sale. I even talked to a TA friend the other day, and she said she thought as soon as Christmas passed, they would be back on sale. She said the reason they stopped selling was because people were buying daily tickets for blackout dates, then bridging to annual pass that had blackout dates. I told her that I didn't think people were able to even do that, but that's what she heard.
> 
> We've had no luck with our waitlist for the trip either, but it's 8 days, so I'm not sure we'll have any luck. Would love to be at Boardwalk, but I don't think that will happen.



That's the time we've ended up rescheduling for - March 31-Apr 9th.  I've been spending some time checking availability since we decided to cancel our trip that should have started tomorrow and we now just need one more night on a second studio at PVB.  Had the other night we were missing fill a couple of days ago. Good luck with your waitlist!  I once had a Boardwalk view studio for a week that filled right at 31 days so it can happen!


----------



## ErinC

KAT4DISNEY said:


> That's the time we've ended up rescheduling for - March 31-Apr 9th.  I've been spending some time checking availability since we decided to cancel our trip that should have started tomorrow and we now just need one more night on a second studio at PVB.  Had the other night we were missing fill a couple of days ago. Good luck with your waitlist!  I once had a Boardwalk view studio for a week that filled right at 31 days so it can happen!


Thanks Kathy! I know things can change last minute, so I'll keep checking. I have SSR, so no big deal if it doesn't come through. I just thought  since we are there to run all the Springtime Surprise races, that Boardwalk sure would be handy. Again though, I can be happy in a closet at WDW, so it will be fine either way. At least SSR is nice and new with the refurb.


----------



## momtwoboys

KAT4DISNEY said:


> That's the time we've ended up rescheduling for - March 31-Apr 9th.  I've been spending some time checking availability since we decided to cancel our trip that should have started tomorrow and we now just need one more night on a second studio at PVB.  Had the other night we were missing fill a couple of days ago. Good luck with your waitlist!  I once had a Boardwalk view studio for a week that filled right at 31 days so it can happen!


our dates are March 31-April6th! YAY!!!!


----------



## TCRAIG

We are slap outta points and our next reservation isn’t til Oct - we’re forgoing our usual May trip to finally take our 2019 tour of the Grand Canyon…HOWEVER - a friend was looking at RCI and they happened to have Apr 9-16 at Saratoga 1Br available that we could trade our Hilton Grand Vacation Club points for - which surprises me because Disney is now using II and not RCI - so anyway - we grabbed it!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

TCRAIG said:


> We are slap outta points and our next reservation isn’t til Oct - we’re forgoing our usual May trip to finally take our 2019 tour of the Grand Canyon…HOWEVER - a friend was looking at RCI and they happened to have Apr 9-16 at Saratoga 1Br available that we could trade our Hilton Grand Vacation Club points for - which surprises me because Disney is now using II and not RCI - so anyway - we grabbed it!



Even when you think you can't go it finds you!  Love it!  

I'm guessing that since DVC members could deposit into RCI right up until Dec 31st that DVC had some deposits of their own to fulfill.  Lucky you!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

momtwoboys said:


> our dates are March 31-April6th! YAY!!!!



Going to be a few of us groupies there then!


----------



## bobbiwoz

We’ll be at VGF April 3-7, then BCV 7-10.


----------



## bluecastle

How exciting that there may be the potential for a groupie mini-meet! Can’t wait to read everyone’s reports. 
Finally caught up on this thread! A belated Happy New Year to everyone! I hope we are all able to get to our happy place this year and that our trips are safe and magical. Like all of you, I’ve been reading  and hearing things that make me wonder if WDW can maintain its magic. Sometimes I feel myself tempted to disconnect for a while to avoid disillusionment. But as I plan for my granddaughter’s first trip in November, I am realizing that it is our responsibility to create the magic for her, in spite of changes and company priorities we may not like. Maybe because we had to postpone Christmas because of COVID, I realized that the joy and magic is in us. I am determined to overlook anything that might take away from that feeling. Granted, we will probably make trips less often because we will have to save for a lot longer!! 
I’m happy to have a countdown again!! Kidani 2BR this trip, but when we go the next time, we will introduce her to our favorite resort!


----------



## KimMcGowan

bluecastle said:


> How exciting that there may be the potential for a groupie mini-meet! Can’t wait to read everyone’s reports.
> Finally caught up on this thread! A belated Happy New Year to everyone! I hope we are all able to get to our happy place this year and that our trips are safe and magical. Like all of you, I’ve been reading  and hearing things that make me wonder if WDW can maintain its magic. Sometimes I feel myself tempted to disconnect for a while to avoid disillusionment. But as I plan for my granddaughter’s first trip in November, I am realizing that it is our responsibility to create the magic for her, in spite of changes and company priorities we may not like. Maybe because we had to postpone Christmas because of COVID, I realized that the joy and magic is in us. I am determined to overlook anything that might take away from that feeling. Granted, we will probably make trips less often because we will have to save for a lot longer!!
> I’m happy to have a countdown again!! Kidani 2BR this trip, but when we go the next time, we will introduce her to our favorite resort!


Positivity is the best outlook. Granted, that is kind of hard right now - but I like your  viewpoint!


----------



## PatMcDuck

We own at BRV but will be at BCV April 2-8.  Looks like a popular week to visit!


----------



## bobbiwoz

I hope we get to see some Easter Eggs like this one!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bobbiwoz said:


> I hope we get to see some Easter Eggs like this one!
> 
> View attachment 639244



Me too!  Planning on a walk over to GF from the Poly for the display.


----------



## bobbiwoz

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Me too!  Planning on a walk over to GF from the Poly for the display.


Those eggs were one reason that we decided to start our stay at VGF.  Another reason is that it’s just so hard to book VGF for December.  I figured we should use the 11 month priority sometime!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bobbiwoz said:


> Those eggs were one reason that we decided to start our stay at VGF.  Another reason is that it’s just so hard to book VGF for December.  I figured we should use the 11 month priority sometime!!



Those eggs are a reason I looked for us to rebook sometime before Easter vs waiting until after!  haha


----------



## jimmytammy

Our current situation
Looking out our front door
It’s started snowing about 5:30am switched off to sleet around  10am and a bit of freezing rain now 
Man how I wish I was sitting by the fire at Carolewood Pacific Room right now


----------



## bobbiwoz

^ So pretty!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey all.  Hope everyone is doing well.  So the inevitable happened.  No matter how hard we tried to fight it, that rotten covid found it's way into our house.  Ugh.  My daughter started feeling sick over a week ago and was tested but came back negative.  She still was feeling bad though and started to lose her taste and smell.  Got tested again and it came back positive yesterday.  I have had a scratchy throat for about a week now so I think I have it too.  My husband and I are getting tested tomorrow.  If I have it so be it as long as I don't get really sick.  Of course my big worry is that we leave in 2 weeks for our trip so I'm hoping DD and I are over it until then.  So I'm asking you all for some pixie and moose dust to help us get through this in time.  TIA


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey all.  Hope everyone is doing well.  So the inevitable happened.  No matter how hard we tried to fight it, that rotten covid found it's way into our house.  Ugh.  My daughter started feeling sick over a week ago and was tested but came back negative.  She still was feeling bad though and started to lose her taste and smell.  Got tested again and it came back positive yesterday.  I have had a scratchy throat for about a week now so I think I have it too.  My husband and I are getting tested tomorrow.  If I have it so be it as long as I don't get really sick.  Of course my big worry is that we leave in 2 weeks for our trip so I'm hoping DD and I are over it until then.  So I'm asking you all for some pixie and moose dust to help us get through this in time.  TIA



Wishing you all speedy recoveries DLI!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey all.  Hope everyone is doing well.  So the inevitable happened.  No matter how hard we tried to fight it, that rotten covid found it's way into our house.  Ugh.  My daughter started feeling sick over a week ago and was tested but came back negative.  She still was feeling bad though and started to lose her taste and smell.  Got tested again and it came back positive yesterday.  I have had a scratchy throat for about a week now so I think I have it too.  My husband and I are getting tested tomorrow.  If I have it so be it as long as I don't get really sick.  Of course my big worry is that we leave in 2 weeks for our trip so I'm hoping DD and I are over it until then.  So I'm asking you all for some pixie and moose dust to help us get through this in time.  TIA


Oh my…I hope you get well soon!


----------



## twinklebug

Hope everyone in your household is feeling better soon DLI!


----------



## sleepydog25

Get better soon, DLI!


----------



## TCRAIG

DLI - hoping for a quick recovery!


----------



## jimmytammy

DLI
My mom n Dad(my Dads second go round, not nearly as bad as his 1st) had it back in late Oct. and their Doc said he wanted to do all he could to keep them out of the hospital.  So he had them take a 2 part steroid shot and also a 2 part infusion through IV(sorry, for the life of me cant remember what the infusion was)but within an hour of each, they both began feeling much better.  

My dad had it in early Jan 2020, same time I had it.  He had a really rough time with it, and I think he had pneumonia at the same time, but this was before we knew Covid was really hitting the states.  

It can be fought off, be vigilant with your Doc.  Prayers and Moose Dust coming your way from our family


----------



## bluecastle

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey all.  Hope everyone is doing well.  So the inevitable happened.  No matter how hard we tried to fight it, that rotten covid found it's way into our house.  Ugh.  My daughter started feeling sick over a week ago and was tested but came back negative.  She still was feeling bad though and started to lose her taste and smell.  Got tested again and it came back positive yesterday.  I have had a scratchy throat for about a week now so I think I have it too.  My husband and I are getting tested tomorrow.  If I have it so be it as long as I don't get really sick.  Of course my big worry is that we leave in 2 weeks for our trip so I'm hoping DD and I are over it until then.  So I'm asking you all for some pixie and moose dust to help us get through this in time.  TIA


Sending you pixie and moose dust and hoping you will all be fully recovered in time for your trip. My S-I-L felt sick for about 3-4 days and then was OK. It’s taking a long time to get his sense of smell back completely, but he feels fine. I hope you guys are feeling better soon!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> DLI
> My mom n Dad(my Dads second go round, not nearly as bad as his 1st) had it back in late Oct. and their Doc said he wanted to do all he could to keep them out of the hospital.  So he had them take a 2 part steroid shot and also a 2 part infusion through IV(sorry, for the life of me cant remember what the infusion was)but within an hour of each, they both began feeling much better.
> 
> My dad had it in early Jan 2020, same time I had it.  He had a really rough time with it, and I think he had pneumonia at the same time, but this was before we knew Covid was really hitting the states.
> 
> It can be fought off, be vigilant with your Doc.  Prayers and Moose Dust coming your way from our family


I'm glad that worked for your parents and they were able to recover.  You also.   I'm hoping that we won't get it to the point of having to go to the doctor.  My DD is pretty much just coughing now and then and her taste and smell isn't 100% so I think as long as she rests for the next few days she will be ok.  Honestly you wouldn't know she is sick to look at her.  I'm just hoping that if this scratchy throat is from covid that it is the only symptom I will get.  Keeping my fingers crossed and trying to keep positive.  In the meantime I'm taking zinc and extra immunity chews. DD is avoiding us as much as possible just in case.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Thank you everyone!!!  I appreciate all the good wishes.


----------



## Granny

*DLI*...prayers going up for you and your family.  I hope you are able to enjoy your trip.  Best wishes to you, and of course a little Moose Dust coming your way!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> *DLI*...prayers going up for you and your family.  I hope you are able to enjoy your trip.  Best wishes to you, and of course a little Moose Dust coming your way!


Thank you Granny.  DH and I got tested yesterday and are awaiting the results.  He doesn't have any symptoms.  I have a scratchy throat but that is all.  DD is feeling much better but is having a problem with smell and taste.  Sure hope that comes back before our trip!  Eating at WDW is one of her favorite things about going.  We have ADR's at all of our favorite places.


----------



## TCRAIG

Alright Groupies - need some quick advice! Right now, I’ve got 6 nights scheduled at WLV for Dec 4-10 but just added on at BWV so we can walk (scooter in my case) to HS/Epcot.  I’d like to alter my existing 2022 plans to use the new points…I usually like to start at the HS/EP resort first and end at our MK resort but unfortunately, Dec4-6 is not available at BW.  So - do I change my current reservation to end at BW OR should I keep our ‘norm’ and book Dec 10-12 at BW and then modify my WLV for 13-17?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

TCRAIG said:


> Alright Groupies - need some quick advice! Right now, I’ve got 6 nights scheduled at WLV for Dec 4-10 but just added on at BWV so we can walk (scooter in my case) to HS/Epcot.  I’d like to alter my existing 2022 plans to use the new points…I usually like to start at the HS/EP resort first and end at our MK resort but unfortunately, Dec4-6 is not available at BW.  So - do I change my current reservation to end at BW OR should I keep our ‘norm’ and book Dec 10-12 at BW and then modify my WLV for 13-17?



Can the answer depend on what size room you have reserved at VWL and if it might match what I'd be looking to book?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

TCRAIG said:


> Alright Groupies - need some quick advice! Right now, I’ve got 6 nights scheduled at WLV for Dec 4-10 but just added on at BWV so we can walk (scooter in my case) to HS/Epcot.  I’d like to alter my existing 2022 plans to use the new points…I usually like to start at the HS/EP resort first and end at our MK resort but unfortunately, Dec4-6 is not available at BW.  So - do I change my current reservation to end at BW OR should I keep our ‘norm’ and book Dec 10-12 at BW and then modify my WLV for 13-17?



However - seriously - I don't think either is a better or worse decision.  I've always leaned more towards a feeling that starting at MK was rather special.   My guess is that if you wanted to try a waitlist for BWV, especially pool/garden view, for the 1st 3 nights that you'd probably pick them up.   Waitlisting single nights that don't replace and then if you get them all shorten your VWL reservation.   That's the more difficult way though.  Easiest is to go the later dates and have your stay locked in.


----------



## ErinC

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Thank you Granny.  DH and I got tested yesterday and are awaiting the results.  He doesn't have any symptoms.  I have a scratchy throat but that is all.  DD is feeling much better but is having a problem with smell and taste.  Sure hope that comes back before our trip!  Eating at WDW is one of her favorite things about going.  We have ADR's at all of our favorite places.



Hope that all are improving. DD had Covid for the 2nd time a few weeks ago. Honestly she just thought it was a sinus infection, no other symptoms. She was fine in a few days. The newest strand seems to be very contagious, but not as serious symptom wise. I hope that is the case with you all. DH and I did not get it from her. The loss of smell and taste don't seem to be a common symptom with this variation of Covid, at least in our experience and those that I've talked to. I hope all are well so you can enjoy all the Disney snacks possible on your trip. If you are paying that much money for food, you sure want to be able to enjoy it! 

TCRAIG, I always want to end our trip at MK. If you can waitlist and put it together that way, I'd probably be tempted to do so. I guess it just depends if you have enough points to hold both reservations until you get enough days both places. I wouldn't want to give up what you've got, unless you are sure you have the BW reservation first.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Surprisingly my test came back negative.  I really thought with the sore throat I have had for a week that it would be positive.  I am wondering if I got a false negative.  I may take another test in a few days to make sure.  Haven't heard back on DH's test yet.  DD is feeling better everyday.  Thank you everyone!


----------



## twinklebug

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Surprisingly my test came back negative.  I really thought with the sore throat I have had for a week that it would be positive.  I am wondering if I got a false negative.  I may take another test in a few days to make sure.  Haven't heard back on DH's test yet.  DD is feeling better everyday.  Thank you everyone!


Glad you've tested negative. I heard there is a nasty cold out there that has hit.

On this topic, I encourage everyone to put their address in over on USPS for a set of 4 at home tests (free). Not going to link, it's probably a very easy google.


----------



## ErinC

twinklebug said:


> On this topic, I encourage everyone to put their address in over on USPS for a set of 4 at home tests (free). Not going to link, it's probably a very easy google.



My sister works at a hospital and sent me the link yesterday. She said she didn't think they would last long. I did put in for mine, but I just spent $100 at Walgreens last week on 4 boxes.


----------



## TCRAIG

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Can the answer depend on what size room you have reserved at VWL and if it might match what I'd be looking to book?


1 Br and needs to be STD cause I only bought 37 pts and don’t want to borrow 2023 points - 3 nights is exactly 74 points - but alas, Dec 11 was gone between the time I checked earlier and when the points showed up to use so I grabbed 2 nights at pool view and waitlisted the 3 nights at STD…we’ll see what happens


----------



## bluecastle

TCRAIG said:


> 1 Br and needs to be STD cause I only bought 37 pts and don’t want to borrow 2023 points - 3 nights is exactly 74 points - but alas, Dec 11 was gone between the time I checked earlier and when the points showed up to use so I grabbed 2 nights at pool view and waitlisted the 3 nights at STD…we’ll see what happens


Hope your waitlist comes through!


----------



## bluecastle

ErinC said:


> My sister works at a hospital and sent me the link yesterday. She said she didn't think they would last long. I did put in for mine, but I just spent $100 at Walgreens last week on 4 boxes.


We bought 4 tests at CVS right before they announced the free ones too! Very expensive. Ordered the free ones online yesterday. I thought it was starting today, but my DD texted from work and said they had started, so I jumped on. 
So naturally, right after I had ordered some expensive N95 masks, I heard that they will be available for free at local pharmacies starting in February!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

bluecastle said:


> We bought 4 tests at CVS right before they announced the free ones too! Very expensive. Ordered the free ones online yesterday. I thought it was starting today, but my DD texted from work and said they had started, so I jumped on.
> So naturally, right after I had ordered some expensive N95 masks, I heard that they will be available for free at local pharmacies starting in February!


Oh I didn't know they were gonna be free.  I just ordered a box from Project N95 but they have them for a good price.


----------



## ErinC

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Oh I didn't know they were gonna be free.  I just ordered a box from Project N95 but they have them for a good price.


 Free or not, our getting them is in the hands of the U.S. government and the U.S. Postal service... we'll be lucky to get them before 2023!


----------



## jimmytammy

One week later and we start all over
This time it was snow only️
Hope all the Groupies are doing good, staying warm and enjoying life!!


----------



## momtwoboys

we are hoping to finally book the Keys to Kingdom tour this next trip! We had it booked for April 2020, and well that was  bust. One week till we are at the 60 day mark! Freezing here in MA.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

momtwoboys said:


> we are hoping to finally book the Keys to Kingdom tour this next trip! We had it booked for April 2020, and well that was  bust. One week till we are at the 60 day mark! Freezing here in MA.


Is that tour available? It wasn’t in December.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Here in Cape May, we finally climbed to 31° after being in the twenties all day.  I think we get a reprieve tomorrow. 

Bobbi


----------



## momtwoboys

BWV Dreamin said:


> Is that tour available? It wasn’t in December.


heard they will be starting up again! I see dates open in march!


----------



## jimmytammy

momtwoboys said:


> we are hoping to finally book the Keys to Kingdom tour this next trip! We had it booked for April 2020, and well that was  bust. One week till we are at the 60 day mark! Freezing here in MA.


We did that tour not long after our DS Casey turned 16.  It was great and I would love to do it again.  Behind the scenes at Splash Mt and HM was a awesome experience! We also enjoyed the train tour a lot and hope it will come back once the trains are running again


----------



## momtwoboys

jimmytammy said:


> We did that tour not long after our DS Casey turned 16.  It was great and I would love to do it again.  Behind the scenes at Splash Mt and HM was a awesome experience! We also enjoyed the train tour a lot and hope it will come back once the trains are running again


we did Marceline to Magic with our younger son when he was 15? and said our first trip as couples only would be Keys to Kingdom! Had it booked for april 2020! so we have been waiting since our 1997 honeymoon to do this!!!!!


----------



## TCRAIG

I always wanted to do the Holiday D-Lites tour - where you go thru the decoration warehouses - as long as they let me bring a really big purse in and look the other way…


----------



## KimMcGowan

jimmytammy said:


> View attachment 641098
> One week later and we start all over
> This time it was snow only
> Hope all the Groupies are doing good, staying warm and enjoying life!!





bobbiwoz said:


> Here in Cape May, we finally climbed to 31° after being in the twenties all day.  I think we get a reprieve tomorrow.
> 
> Bobbi


 I wasn't quite this cold last week at WDW - but it most definitely was NOT warm.  The fireplaces at BRV were very nice to warm up in front of.


----------



## DonMacGregor

It was 78° here in the "real" Orange County (The OC) today...


----------



## jimmytammy

DonMacGregor said:


> It was 78° here in the "real" Orange County (The OC) today...


Don
I think every state in the union must have a orange co
We have one in nc right next to our co and to be honest I have never given it a thought until you mentioned the OC as to why we have an OC too
Crazy thing is, orange trees wouldn’t grow very well in our neck of the woods so I’m not sure how they came up with the nc version


----------



## bobbiwoz

We don’t have one ( Orange County) in NJ.

Our February trip is getting nearer!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

bobbiwoz said:


> We don’t have one ( Orange County) in NJ.
> 
> Our February trip is getting nearer!


When is your trip?  We leave in 8 days!


----------



## PatMcDuck

Oddly I think NY state has an Orange County.  But not here in NJ.


----------



## twinklebug

bobbiwoz said:


> We don’t have one ( Orange County) in NJ.
> 
> Our February trip is getting nearer!


We have an Orange, Mass.
Yeah, it's weird. 

Was curious about timing as eastern towns and counties tend to be older than western ones (legally established that is, not settled).
Orange County, Florida was established 1845
Orange County, California was established in 1889.

For fun:


> Immediately following the transfer of Florida to the United States in 1821, Governor Andrew Jackson created two counties: Escambia to the west of the Suwannee River and St. Johns to the east. In 1824, the area to the south of St. Johns County was organized as Mosquito County, and Enterprise was named its county seat. This large county took up much of central Florida. It was renamed as Orange County in 1845 when Florida became a state


Mosquito County


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> We have an Orange, Mass.
> Yeah, it's weird.
> 
> Was curious about timing as eastern towns and counties tend to be older than western ones (legally established that is, not settled).
> Orange County, Florida was established 1845
> Orange County, California was established in 1889.
> 
> For fun:
> 
> Mosquito County



They changed the name from Mosquito to Orange county?  Can't imagine why.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Disney loving Iowan said:


> When is your trip?  We leave in 8 days!


We will begin on Jan. 31, and we have some stops.  We’ll be getting to CC on Saturday February 5!

One of the stops is a three night stay in Disney’s HH resort.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

bobbiwoz said:


> We will begin on Jan. 31, and we have some stops.  We’ll be getting to CC on Saturday February 5!


We overlap a little bit.  We will be there till the 10th and will be at BWV at that point.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Disney loving Iowan said:


> We overlap a little bit.  We will be there till the 10th and will be at BWV at that point.


We take the auto train north on Saturday the 12.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Disney loving Iowan said:


> We overlap a little bit.  We will be there till the 10th and will be at BWV at that point.


Maybe we will meet!  I definitely hope to get to the Broadway performances.  Do they interest you?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

bobbiwoz said:


> Maybe we will meet!  I definitely hope to get to the Broadway performances.  Do they interest you?


That would be great. Yes I want to get to those for sure.  I'm a bit bummed that I missed the people from Aladdin.  We will be at Epcot on the 6th and 8th


----------



## bobbiwoz

Except for Wednesday, when I’m heading away from WDW to visit friend, and Saturday when we arrive, do you want to pick a day and show time?  Well, I just remembered we have dessert party on Monday.

That leaves Sunday and Tuesday. Do either work for you?


----------



## bobbiwoz

February 8 is Tuesday

Kissy Simmons (_The Lion King_) and Michael James Scott (_Aladdin_)


February 8

I just read your dates, so Sunday and Tuesday would work for you!


----------



## bluecastle

Thanks to the Orange County comments I looked up VA. I figured with over 100 counties, there must be an OC and there is! When we used to drive to WDW, I remember thinking there must be so many VA counties because the signs telling us we were leaving and entering them seem to go by so quickly. Having grown up in NY, I was used to much larger counties.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

bobbiwoz said:


> Except for Wednesday, when I’m heading away from WDW to visit friend, and Saturday when we arrive, do you want to pick a day and show time?  Well, I just remembered we have dessert party on Monday.
> 
> That leaves Sunday and Tuesday.


I could do either of those days.  Both days we have ADR's at 5.  I think we could do either 6:45 or 8.  We can do the 8th if you want but I'm ok with either


----------



## bobbiwoz

The Aladdin person is there on Tuesday. Let’s say Tuesday.
I think 6:45 show will work fine.!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

bobbiwoz said:


> The Aladdin person is there on Tuesday. Let’s say Tuesday.
> I think 6:45 show will work fine.!


Sounds great!  Yay!


----------



## DonMacGregor

jimmytammy said:


> Don
> I think every state in the union must have a orange co



Incorrect. Only one.


----------



## DonMacGregor

We refuse to accept that the Orange County in Florida is 50 years older, or that we started out with grapes and avocados before switching to oranges later.


----------



## Chuck S

Orange County, Texas, is known for.....petrochemicals.

But,  when I was growing up, my Mom worked in the research labs at Union Oil Research Center in Brea, Orange County, California.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Chuck S said:


> Orange County, Texas, is known for.....petrochemicals.
> 
> But,  when I was growing up, my Mom worked in the research labs at Union Oil Research Center in Brea, Orange County, California.


I remember that place well. When we were kids, it was so space-age with the mid-century modern brushed aluminum and tan brick buildings, and the giant "76" logo. It was so cool looking, set back from the road with its guard shacks and high-tech research campus feel. It was also out there, surrounded by nothing but orange groves and oil fields (and the Brea Olinda dump). All gone now, and a residential development.


----------



## Chuck S

Yep, that's the place.  She was the first woman in a lab for a major oil company, and was featured in a magazine ad in the 1960s when "Women's Lib" was the big thing. She retired in the late 1970s after 35 years with the company.  Before they built the Brea facility, the Research division was a small building at the Wilmington refinery.  She was in catalytic research.


----------



## KVacc

Hi all! We had our first stay at the Wilderness Lodge in Nov and we were hooked. The decor, the feel, the layout, just everything was great. We came home and started looking for a DVC contract and today we finally passed ROFR. Before this trip we had only been to Artist Point for dinner, our friend used to be a sous chef there. Looking forward to many trips in the years to come. Any tips would be greatly appreciated or do's and don't, please send them our way.


----------



## bluecastle

KVacc said:


> Hi all! We had our first stay at the Wilderness Lodge in Nov and we were hooked. The decor, the feel, the layout, just everything was great. We came home and started looking for a DVC contract and today we finally passed ROFR. Before this trip we had only been to Artist Point for dinner, our friend used to be a sous chef there. Looking forward to many trips in the years to come. Any tips would be greatly appreciated or do's and don't, please send them our way.


Congratulations!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

KVacc said:


> Hi all! We had our first stay at the Wilderness Lodge in Nov and we were hooked. The decor, the feel, the layout, just everything was great. We came home and started looking for a DVC contract and today we finally passed ROFR. Before this trip we had only been to Artist Point for dinner, our friend used to be a sous chef there. Looking forward to many trips in the years to come. Any tips would be greatly appreciated or do's and don't, please send them our way.


Welcome to the thread and reading this I just remembered how much we loved eating at Artist Point!

Congratulation on your purchase!


----------



## sleepydog25

KVacc said:


> Hi all! We had our first stay at the Wilderness Lodge in Nov and we were hooked. The decor, the feel, the layout, just everything was great. We came home and started looking for a DVC contract and today we finally passed ROFR. Before this trip we had only been to Artist Point for dinner, our friend used to be a sous chef there. Looking forward to many trips in the years to come. Any tips would be greatly appreciated or do's and don't, please send them our way.


Welcome,* KVacc*! You've definitely been bitten by the WL moose fairy, or I should say, sprinkled with Moose dust. Yes, the Lodge is the warmest, most inviting resort at all of the World, and for most people, once you've stayed there, you can hardly wait to go back. Congrats on passing ROFR! Now, pull up a rocker, grab your favorite libation, and "set a spell!"


----------



## jimmytammy

KVacc
Congratulations!!
And Welcome To The Groupies!!


----------



## ErinC

KVacc Congratulations! We have owned points at the Lodge for 20 years, but have never eaten at Artist Point. I guess someday we will have to do that, even though it's not quite the same anymore. 

There is no Orange County in Alabama, but we have Orange Beach (which is right next to the better known Gulf Shores). We are camping at Gulf State park this weekend, and taking part in the Big Beach Marathon. Not marathon running this weekend though, just doing a 7k. Looks to below freezing Saturday morning, so I can't say that I'm looking forward to it. Thankfully it will be sunny. 

Coming up on our 60 day mark for our March trip. Still no news on AP's. I just don't get it.


----------



## TCRAIG

ErinC said:


> KVacc Congratulations! We have owned points at the Lodge for 20 years, but have never eaten at Artist Point. I guess someday we will have to do that, even though it's not quite the same anymore.
> 
> There is no Orange County in Alabama, but we have Orange Beach (which is right next to the better known Gulf Shores). We are camping at Gulf State park this weekend, and taking part in the Big Beach Marathon. Not marathon running this weekend though, just doing a 7k. Looks to below freezing Saturday morning, so I can't say that I'm looking forward to it. Thankfully it will be sunny.
> 
> Coming up on our 60 day mark for our March trip. Still no news on AP's. I just don't get it.


My version of a 7K is 7 Krispy Kreme donuts!


----------



## sleepydog25

*J*ust so the Groupies know, I do believe it is someone's birthday who regularly visits this *T*hread, a long-time, original Groupie (I believe this person *J*oined at the very beginning of *T*he original thread). So, if this particular Groupie is sipping a cup of *J*ava *T*oday and happens upon this note, then 
 !!!!!


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> *J*ust so the Groupies know, I do believe it is someone's birthday who regularly visits this *T*hread, a long-time, original Groupie (I believe this person *J*oined at the very beginning of *T*he original thread). So, if this particular Groupie is sipping a cup of *J*ava *T*oday and happens upon this note, then
> !!!!!



Ah, the old code in the birthday message trick!  (Spoken as Don Adams on Get Smart).  Nicely done, *Sleepy!*

And   to that mystery Groupie!   May your day be full of Moose Dust moments!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

sleepydog25 said:


> *J*ust so the Groupies know, I do believe it is someone's birthday who regularly visits this *T*hread, a long-time, original Groupie (I believe this person *J*oined at the very beginning of *T*he original thread). So, if this particular Groupie is sipping a cup of *J*ava *T*oday and happens upon this note, then
> !!!!!


Hmmm I wonder who that could be?  Well I sure hope that mystery person has a magical birthday filled with moose dust!


----------



## bluecastle

Happy Birthday to you know who you are!! 

btw, sleepy, thanks for the Don Adams Get Smart reference. I definitely heard his voice there.


----------



## Lakegirl

Lots of snow And wind here in Mass.  Makes me want to plan a trip to the lodge.  Hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## twinklebug

Lakegirl said:


> Lots of snow And wind here in Mass.  Makes me want to plan a trip to the lodge.  Hope everyone is doing well today.


How you doing up there?
16" and still coming down here on the south shore. Power has flickered a few times, must be a branch on a line someplace out on the main road, our lines are all underground. My son's cleared our walkway 3 times so far, it keeps blowing back in. Told him not to bother but he's determined to win this small game.


----------



## momtwoboys

snowing here in western MA, and 61 days till we are back at BRV!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Snow stopped in Cape May, but it is windy and cold.  Very little we can do with the snow, it’s brutal out there.

We were to begin our drive on Monday, and we now think it will be Tuesday before we leave.  We hope to get to HH on Wednesday.


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for the "mystery" Birthday wishes folks!!  I am fortunate to share same Bday with my mom and it has been a blast celebrating with her and my family.


----------



## bluecastle

twinklebug said:


> How you doing up there?
> 16" and still coming down here on the south shore. Power has flickered a few times, must be a branch on a line someplace out on the main road, our lines are all underground. My son's cleared our walkway 3 times so far, it keeps blowing back in. Told him not to bother but he's determined to win this small game.


My DH is like that too. He sets his phone alarm to make sure he goes out every hour.
Didn’t have to do that this time though. We got a dusting to an inch here in NoVA. But, so cold and windy. Dreaming about those fireplaces at WL and the VWL lobby.


----------



## Corinne

Happy Belated Birthday Jimmy!! Hope it was a great day!


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies! I have been in Sarasota for a bit over a week now, and it’s been quite chilly, we have been able to walk the beach every day, so that’s been wonderful. I missed the nor’easter back home so I am not complaining. We are here until Wednesday.

I decided I would like to spend my milestone birthday in June at WDW. Problem is, the days I would like to travel aren’t all available. And so it begins……


----------



## bobbiwoz

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies! I have been in Sarasota for a bit over a week now, and it’s been quite chilly, we have been able to walk the beach every day, so that’s been wonderful. I missed the nor’easter back home so I am not complaining. We are here until Wednesday.
> 
> I decided I would like to spend my milestone birthday in June at WDW. Problem is, the days I would like to travel aren’t all available. And so it begins……


I hope you get  and what you want becomes available!

Happy you missed the huge snow event.  We missed the first one this month, was dumped on during the second.  Happily, someone came by and dug the car out, so we can get on our way tomorrow!


----------



## twinklebug

bobbiwoz said:


> I hope you get  and what you want becomes available!
> 
> Happy you missed the huge snow event.  We missed the first one this month, was dumped on during the second.  Happily, someone came by and dug the car out, so we can get on our way tomorrow!


You made me wonder, what would I have done if I returned from my trip to a car covered in 24" of snow. I rarely bring a shovel in the car, but y'know... might not be a bad idea to start packing one for these winter trips. ... Or just park in the garage... or go with a service that clears off my car and warms it up for me as I arrive.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

This time tomorrow I will be at WDW!!!!!  Headed out early and should get in around 1.  First 3 nights at BLT the rest at BWV.  Not sure if I'll get over to the Lodge at all.  So excited!


----------



## bluecastle

Disney loving Iowan said:


> This time tomorrow I will be at WDW!!!!!  Headed out early and should get in around 1.  First 3 nights at BLT the rest at BWV.  Not sure if I'll get over to the Lodge at all.  So excited!


Today was supposed to be our original departure date. Still glad I delayed to November, but I might have been able to meet some groupies! Have a wonderful trip! The last time I looked at the forecast for this week it looked pretty good.


----------



## sleepydog25

WHAT!? No comments since Monday? Okay, first let me take care of a Disney PSA.

Glitter.

Going on six weeks after the end of the Christmas season, and I still find glitter in rooms that I inspect. It ain't from kids' art projects, folks. So, next season, consider not having anything associated with glitter including wrapping paper, cards, gifts, and tree decorations. Thank you. 
   Just a bit of tongue-in-cheek humor above...though it is true that glitter is no friend to Mousekeeping, just sayin'.

Second, I'm starting an informal poll...
*What would each of you Groupies prefer, the current winter storm of the week dumping anywhere from 4-12" of snow depending on location, or a massive storm that dumped 12-36" of snow (again location dependent) and being socked in at home for well over a week?*

Hope all the Groupies are staying warm, safe, and dry this weekend!


----------



## DonMacGregor

sleepydog25 said:


> WHAT!? No comments since Monday? Okay, first let me take care of a Disney PSA.
> 
> Glitter.
> 
> Going on six weeks after the end of the Christmas season, and I still find glitter in rooms that I inspect. It ain't from kids' art projects, folks. So, next season, consider not having anything associated with glitter including wrapping paper, cards, gifts, and tree decorations. Thank you.
> Just a bit of tongue-in-cheek humor above...though it is true that glitter is no friend to Mousekeeping, just sayin'.
> 
> Second, I'm starting an informal poll...
> *What would each of you Groupies prefer, the current winter storm of the week dumping anywhere from 4-12" of snow depending on location, or a massive storm that dumped 12-36" of snow (again location dependent) and being socked in at home for well over a week?*
> 
> Hope all the Groupies are staying warm, safe, and dry this weekend!


I live in SoCal and it's going to be between 80 and 85 degrees this week, so I'll take option #3. We hit WDW on Thursday, and it will actually be colder there than at home...LOL


----------



## bobbiwoz

Disney loving Iowan said:


> This time tomorrow I will be at WDW!!!!!  Headed out early and should get in around 1.  First 3 nights at BLT the rest at BWV.  Not sure if I'll get over to the Lodge at all.  So excited!


Looking forward to meeting you on Tuesday.  We get to CC tomorrow.  We’ll not be in a rush to leave HHI, so if we can ride bikes a bit in the morning we will.


----------



## bobbiwoz

sleepydog25 said:


> WHAT!? No comments since Monday? Okay, first let me take care of a Disney PSA.
> 
> Glitter.
> 
> Going on six weeks after the end of the Christmas season, and I still find glitter in rooms that I inspect. It ain't from kids' art projects, folks. So, next season, consider not having anything associated with glitter including wrapping paper, cards, gifts, and tree decorations. Thank you.
> Just a bit of tongue-in-cheek humor above...though it is true that glitter is no friend to Mousekeeping, just sayin'.
> 
> Second, I'm starting an informal poll...
> *What would each of you Groupies prefer, the current winter storm of the week dumping anywhere from 4-12" of snow depending on location, or a massive storm that dumped 12-36" of snow (again location dependent) and being socked in at home for well over a week?*
> 
> Hope all the Groupies are staying warm, safe, and dry this weekend!


I have more than one friend who enclose things like that in cards!  You would think I would remember to open those cards over the trash can!

4-12” of snow would keep me inside for a week.  I have no balance on snow.  I have no preference except to be elsewhere when those things happen.


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> *What would each of you Groupies prefer, the current winter storm of the week dumping anywhere from 4-12" of snow depending on location, or a massive storm that dumped 12-36" of snow (again location dependent) and being socked in at home for well over a week?*


4-12 if given the choice but I like Dons idea of option #3


----------



## bluecastle

sleepydog25 said:


> WHAT!? No comments since Monday? Okay, first let me take care of a Disney PSA.
> 
> Glitter.
> 
> Going on six weeks after the end of the Christmas season, and I still find glitter in rooms that I inspect. It ain't from kids' art projects, folks. So, next season, consider not having anything associated with glitter including wrapping paper, cards, gifts, and tree decorations. Thank you.
> Just a bit of tongue-in-cheek humor above...though it is true that glitter is no friend to Mousekeeping, just sayin'.
> 
> Second, I'm starting an informal poll...
> *What would each of you Groupies prefer, the current winter storm of the week dumping anywhere from 4-12" of snow depending on location, or a massive storm that dumped 12-36" of snow (again location dependent) and being socked in at home for well over a week?*
> 
> Hope all the Groupies are staying warm, safe, and dry this weekend!


I can’t stand glitter on cards or Christmas ornaments. Even if I fall in love with an ornament I will not buy it if it has glitter. I never buy cards with glitter. I always open cards to peek inside first to see if there is any. I have a Christmas card wreath display and any card with glitter goes into a ziploc. 
I think more frequent manageable storms are better than a huge one. My DH shovels out our cars as well as the sidewalks in front of our house and several neighbors’. After a while you run out of places to put the shoveled snow when it’s that deep. But I’d take either of those over an ice storm any day!


----------



## Corinne

No snow. Period. the older I get the more I despise everything about winter in MA.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Well, I prevented a fall, but the impact with my cane caused a shoulder injury, not broken, went to ER last night, but we have cancelled the WDW part of our vacation.  I would prefer to see an orthopedic doctor at home.

So, no Groupies meeting for me.


----------



## Crabby_Dan

sleepydog25 said:


> WHAT!? No comments since Monday? Okay, first let me take care of a Disney PSA.
> 
> Glitter.
> 
> Going on six weeks after the end of the Christmas season, and I still find glitter in rooms that I inspect. It ain't from kids' art projects, folks. So, next season, consider not having anything associated with glitter including wrapping paper, cards, gifts, and tree decorations. Thank you.
> Just a bit of tongue-in-cheek humor above...though it is true that glitter is no friend to Mousekeeping, just sayin'.
> 
> Second, I'm starting an informal poll...
> *What would each of you Groupies prefer, the current winter storm of the week dumping anywhere from 4-12" of snow depending on location, or a massive storm that dumped 12-36" of snow (again location dependent) and being socked in at home for well over a week?*
> 
> Hope all the Groupies are staying warm, safe, and dry this weekend!


Living in SE Michigan I’m used to occasional snowfalls of 8-10 inches and more frequent 2-6 inch snow events. Anything less than 8-10 in is a nuisance snowfall. I have never experienced a snowfall greater than 19 inches. That was back in 1974, and everything was shut down for days.

So, my vote is for the frequent smaller snowfalls.


----------



## PatMcDuck

That is strange because we have had more than 19" here at the Jersey shore a few times in the last 7-8 years.  Not often of course. Last week we got 16-19" in my town, it varied.  

I like the 6-8" snowfall ones, it's enough to stop things but fairly easy to shovel.  Some years we only get a 6" and a couple of 2-4" though,  or nothing over 5" at all.  

Overall I like snow, if it has to be cold, let it snow too.  Ice storms are another story, NO thanks.


----------



## twinklebug

bobbiwoz said:


> Well, I prevented a fall, but the impact with my cane caused a shoulder injury, not broken, went to ER last night, but we have cancelled the WDW part of our vacation.  I would prefer to see an orthopedic doctor at home.
> 
> So, no Groupies meeting for me.



Bobbi! Nooo. 

What happened? Is your arm functional?

I'm so very sorry about this all. The sooner you have it looked at and treated the better. Heal up... those Disney waterslides will wait for you


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> WHAT!? No comments since Monday? Okay, first let me take care of a Disney PSA.
> 
> Glitter.
> 
> Going on six weeks after the end of the Christmas season, and I still find glitter in rooms that I inspect. It ain't from kids' art projects, folks. So, next season, consider not having anything associated with glitter including wrapping paper, cards, gifts, and tree decorations. Thank you.
> Just a bit of tongue-in-cheek humor above...though it is true that glitter is no friend to Mousekeeping, just sayin'.
> 
> Second, I'm starting an informal poll...
> *What would each of you Groupies prefer, the current winter storm of the week dumping anywhere from 4-12" of snow depending on location, or a massive storm that dumped 12-36" of snow (again location dependent) and being socked in at home for well over a week?*
> 
> Hope all the Groupies are staying warm, safe, and dry this weekend!


You forgot the option where the snow falls only on the places where kids want to play and areas that look nice, but won't impact driving or cause tree limbs to fall. That's my favorite type.


----------



## Crabby_Dan

PatMcDuck said:


> That is strange because we have had more than 19" here at the Jersey shore a few times in the last 7-8 years.  Not often of course. Last week we got 16-19" in my town, it varied.
> 
> I like the 6-8" snowfall ones, it's enough to stop things but fairly easy to shovel.  Some years we only get a 6" and a couple of 2-4" though,  or nothing over 5" at all.
> 
> Overall I like snow, if it has to be cold, let it snow too.  Ice storms are another story, NO thanks.


Never had a hurricane here either


----------



## DonMacGregor

Heading down on Thursday, and it’s weeks like this, and the weather here at home, that almost make you question the trip. Almost. LOL


----------



## bobbiwoz

twinklebug said:


> Bobbi! Nooo.
> 
> What happened? Is your arm functional?
> 
> I'm so very sorry about this all. The sooner you have it looked at and treated the better. Heal up... those Disney waterslides will wait for you


Nothing is broken, and now we are home.  A heating pad was suggested.  I have a bit more movement every day.  

Thank you for your suggestion about holding off water slides!  Suggestion taken.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Hi!  How is everyone?  Any news from someone at Festival of the Arts?  I could use a report!


----------



## KimMcGowan

DonMacGregor said:


> View attachment 645389


Shut up Don!


----------



## DonMacGregor

KimMcGowan said:


> Shut up Don!


Salty!


----------



## KimMcGowan

DonMacGregor said:


> Salty!


I can only dream of 80 right now. I find that the older I get the more I dislike the cold.


----------



## DonMacGregor

KimMcGowan said:


> I can only dream of 80 right now. I find that the older I get the more I dislike the cold.




Flying to Orlando tomorrow and 20 degree colder temps. Lol.


----------



## twinklebug

It's a balmy 40 out today near Cape Cod. Sunshine bliss.

Dan, We'll be praying for you as you trek to the Sunshine State's 60s. Bring the Arctic gear if you have it!

If you can, post a few pics of the grounds for us. Forgetting if the trees are starting to re-grown their leaves around now (I think so).


----------



## DonMacGregor

twinklebug said:


> It's a balmy 40 out today near the Cape of the Cod Fishies. Sunshine bliss.
> 
> Dan, We'll be praying for you as you trek to the Sunshine State's 60s. Bring the Arctic gear if you have it!
> 
> If you can, post a few pics of the grounds for us. Forgetting if the trees are starting to re-grown their leaves around now (I think so).


Photos of here or there? LOL


----------



## twinklebug

DonMacGregor said:


> Photos of here or there? LOL


Our mutual "home" away from home  
Although, coming from the north I'm sure many of us are trying to recall what leaves on trees look like.


----------



## Corinne

Hi All,
I was just reading a few facts from the Q1 earnings. I find I am only able to read reports in small doses. Rather than go into a full on rant, which I don’t want to subject myself or my fellow Groupies to, suffice to say, I’m really sad. We’ve always experienced change in terms of Disney, but I fear they have really priced most people out, and I am pretty confident that our frequent visits will be a thing of the past. I hope I am wrong, only time will tell.


----------



## Suzabella

Hi all.  I've been awol for a bit. Just lurking.   Husband and I both came down with Covid around NYE.  We're back to normal with no major issues.

Sad to say, we were planning a year of Disney to celebrate our 40th wedding anniversary. Read - several trips staying in resorts we've never stayed in.   The pause on AP's put a halt on that.  Our next trip the VWL was to be in September with friends who have never been.  We've decided to move our reservation from VWL when the 7 month window opens up.  We're going to use as many points as possible with no intention of planning another trip next year.  The lack of renovation and the current situation at WDW has left a bad taste in our mouth.  If we do go again next year, we won't be doing parks but will enjoy a resort stay and some time at Universal.  It makes me sad but....

Hope you're feeling better Bobbi!!

We got the ice storm part of the last event.  We've been above freezing since Sunday and there are still piles of ice.  We got 2 inches of freezing rain and sleet with 2 inches of snow on top of that.  I'll take the snow.  Do.  Not.  Like.  Ice storms.


----------



## twinklebug

Corinne said:


> Hi All,
> I was just reading a few facts from the Q1 earnings. I find I am only able to read reports in small doses. Rather than go into a full on rant, which I don’t want to subject myself or my fellow Groupies to, suffice to say, I’m really sad. We’ve always experienced change in terms of Disney, but I fear they have really priced most people out, and I am pretty confident that our frequent visits will be a thing of the past. I hope I am wrong, only time will tell.


Agreed.
It's an argument that's been held over decades though, Disney's too expensive... yet people still find ways to afford it.
Whatever is a priority will find a way to be had. When I bought into DVC I was newly divorced, single mom with 2 kids still in elementary and middle school. No support from their dad. It was tough to make ends meet some months, but I did it. Disney was our once a year escape and owning DVC saved money and my sanity.

I don't want to upset you, but what in particular are you finding to be the issue? Is it the cost of DVC itself? Keep in mind the starting salaries for kids out of school (STEM degrees this is as it's what I'm familiar with) is now double what it was when I was fresh out.


----------



## Corinne

You’re not upsetting me at all Cindy! The nature of my profession (unfortunately) provides me with insight on current salaries…I  am well aware starting salaries are quite high, and, in some cases, staggering, but I digress….

If I had to put it in a nutshell, what I find frustrating is how they have taken so much away, and continue to increase prices on everything. Yes, it can be said of all businesses currently, but the company reported significant earnings (despite Covid)….they’re just becoming more greedy in my opinion. While I certainly am used to change, especially when it pertains to Disney, it makes me sad to think so much has changed and I wonder what our future visits will look like.   I will not wait in long queues, and I really don’t think I want to “pay for play” either. I’m not saying we cannot afford it, but  I do not see us paying for Genie+/Lightening Lane etc.  Never say never I suppose, but at this time I am not feeling the love, and it makes me very sad.  On a positive note, I will say we have no regrets on our DVC purchase so many years ago, and I will cherish our memories forever. Also, to bring this back on topic, perhaps our future stays will mainly be VWL resort only visits!


----------



## twinklebug

Disney's focus is all about finances right now. I'm happy they did well. I don't like Chapek though - and I'll say no more or it might not be nice. 

I hear you on the overpricing strategy. I will not pay to play either. If I cannot wait in a line I will make sure to get there early or later in the day. The food prices are going up to the point that I wonder how young families can afford to feed their kids. When I started taking my kids I knew of a few reasonably priced items that they'd be happy with. Now it seems everything starts at $15.

What I love though is that we've bought into resorts we adore and have the ability to reserve at a number of others in years to come. The resorts are still top notch and the magic in the service with a smile is still there. That's what counts to me.

If I stop going into the parks, I'm sure I'll still be happy with navigating the land via monorail, skyliner, boats or buses to wherever I'd like to be. And the central florida area has far more to it than just Disney and other theme parks.


----------



## ErinC

Corinne said:


> Hi All,
> I was just reading a few facts from the Q1 earnings. I find I am only able to read reports in small doses. Rather than go into a full on rant, which I don’t want to subject myself or my fellow Groupies to, suffice to say, I’m really sad. We’ve always experienced change in terms of Disney, but I fear they have really priced most people out, and I am pretty confident that our frequent visits will be a thing of the past. I hope I am wrong, only time will tell.





Suzabella said:


> Sad to say, we were planning a year of Disney to celebrate our 40th wedding anniversary. Read - several trips staying in resorts we've never stayed in.   The pause on AP's put a halt on that.  Our next trip the VWL was to be in September with friends who have never been.  We've decided to move our reservation from VWL when the 7 month window opens up.  We're going to use as many points as possible with no intention of planning another trip next year.  The lack of renovation and the current situation at WDW has left a bad taste in our mouth.  If we do go again next year, we won't be doing parks but will enjoy a resort stay and some time at Universal.  It makes me sad but....



Corinne and Suzabella, We have a trip the last of March through the beginning of April (SSR DVC stay), and we also have our first Fort Wilderness reservation in November. The focus of this upcoming trip is the Springtime Surprise races. My intention was to buy AP's and activate during this trip, and then of course would have them for November, and in my mind I was thinking of squeezing a few short trips in as well. We've passed the 60 day mark for reservations for our upcoming trip. I'm just so irritated about them stopping AP sales, that I refuse to buy day tickets. It's so much money for just a couple of days, especially when we'll be running races. I'll need to be in bed really early, and I don't want to use all my energy walking around the parks. So I've made the decision that if Disney doesn't bring back AP's before our trip, then we just won't go to the parks at all. I'll probably cut a few days off our trip as well. Seriously looking at some AP's at Universal, or maybe just spending the day at Seaworld. It's not sour grapes or anything, I just don't want to spend $600-800 for DH and I to go to the parks for a couple of days. I've got my Disney gift cards sitting right here waiting to pay for those AP's. I'd gladly buy the pixie dust pass if they would open that up to DVC. I literally check online almost everyday to see if there is an update to AP sales, but nothing. I just wish Disney would be forthcoming about their plans. You know they have them. Ok, my mini rant is over now. Sorry...


----------



## jimmytammy

As a shareholder, I can tell it and dont mind sharing, I voted against Bob Paycheck remaining as CEO.  Will it do any good, no, but many other shareholders did the same, and maybe it will at least make a statement.  Is he doing it all by himself, heck no, but he is the final say in a lot of money decisions, and its obvious that the customers dont matter as much over the money.  This company like so many, including organizations, churches, etc, tend to lose focus over time.  I have seen it 1st hand with things I have been involved with, church, local homebuilders association to name a few, where their original intent fell victim to the all mighty dollar, and its sad.  You know the answer, return to the roots, heck start over and refocus if need be. Walt opened the parks with intent of having a place the whole family could enjoy.  Now, how can the average family afford it?  Im like many here, glad I'm a DVC member, but the draw of the parks, with the money grab attitude as it is now, has little appeal to me.  Do I miss it, you better believe I do, but will be slow to return


----------



## sleepydog25

Not to pile on...exactly...BUT, not only do I see the increase in costs from a guest's perspective, I can also look at the entire "equation" from the aspect of an employee. The bottom line is everything to Disney. Yes, I realize they are a company in business to make money--no issues there. As I have been opining for years now, however, the difference in the business model for Disney (and truthfully, most of corporate America) isn't to build a better widget and let supply and demand dictate your company's actions. Corporations now rely on the influx of cash from other mega-corporations and speculation firms who buy shares of your corporation. The emphasis anymore is "how does your stock look?" instead of "how well are you building your product?"

What affects your stock? How well you can reduce costs. How well you can squeeze more dollars out of your product. How well you can increase efficiency. On the surface, these seem like equitable goals...except reducing costs usually means cutting employees. There is a reason so many employees haven't returned to the Disney fold that has nothing to do with the pandemic other than it afforded the company camouflage. Squeezing maximum profits? There is a reason Disney now charges for things they used to include with a trip to Disney and staying in one of their resorts. Efficiency? There is a reason for going more and more toward using smartphones and apps to do nearly everything.

Sorry for carrying on so long. Like so many others here and on other threads and other social media sites, it saddens me that Disney wants to rely on its reputation of being a destination for all families while watching them alienate so many of them. My days of going into a park have neared the end. But, I still love coming here and sharing with my Groupie family--the good, the bad, the ugly. Thank you, dear souls.


----------



## Corinne

As always Sleepy, so very well said.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

bobbiwoz said:


> Hi!  How is everyone?  Any news from someone at Festival of the Arts?  I could use a report!


Hey Bobbi!  So sorry we couldn't meet up but glad you are feeling better.  We loved FARTS!!!!!!!  It was our first time there for it.  We ate lots of good food at the booths but our favorite was seeing all of the artwork.  We bought some picture and loved walking around looking at everything especially the chalk art.  Wish you could have been there.


----------



## bobbiwoz

^ Very happy that you enjoyed it!

I hope to catch you another time!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Just got back late last night from our trip.  Even though we didn't stay at the Lodge this time we made sure that we went over and spent some time in the lobby and had a delicious dinner at Whispering Canyon.  Loved seeing the reactions on the faces of the people as they entered the lobby.


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> As always Sleepy, so very well said.


I agree!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Oh the post trip depression is so real right now ugh.  Had a great time though with my DD.  Bummed that we couldn't meet up with Bobbiwoz but that will happen someday.  I have to say we fell in love with BLT and it made a strong case to become our 3rd favorite resort behind VWL and BWV.  We would love to stay there again sometime.  This just leaves the Poly with being the only other deluxe on our bucket list.  Haven't stayed at the Riviera or SS but don't really feel the need to.  Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Granny

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Oh the post trip depression is so real right now ugh.  Had a great time though with my DD.  Bummed that we couldn't meet up with Bobbiwoz but that will happen someday.  I have to say we fell in love with BLT and it made a strong case to become our 3rd favorite resort behind VWL and BWV.  We would love to stay there again sometime.  This just leaves the Poly with being the only other deluxe on our bucket list.  Haven't stayed at the Riviera or SS but don't really feel the need to.  Hope everyone is having a great weekend.



*DLI.*..we concur with your assessment of BLT.  We love the views of Bay Lake as they surpass the ones from VWL.  And the convenience to MK and the monorail make it a really nice place.  We don't love the theming nearly as much as we do at WL/VWL, but we aren't offended by it either.  We would gladly stay there again if the opportunity arises.   I am happy to hear that you enjoyed your latest trip.


----------



## Granny

sleepydog25 said:


> Sorry for carrying on so long. Like so many others here and on other threads and other social media sites, it saddens me that Disney wants to rely on its reputation of being a destination for all families while watching them alienate so many of them. My days of going into a park have neared the end. But, I still love coming here and sharing with my Groupie family--the good, the bad, the ugly. Thank you, dear souls.



*Sleepy.*..I agree with others who have lauded your small bit of soap box oratory.  I understand that Disney will always evolve and that focus on profits will always be top of mind for management.  What I think they have lost sight of, a bit, is that people were willing to pay a premium to stay on site and visit the parks because of all the little "extras" that we refer to as "Disney magic".  They may find in the long run that they are commoditizing the WDW experience and will face stiffer competition from Universal, Sea World, etc as people increasingly view WDW as a place rather than as an experience.  But in the short run (10 years?), people will continue to flock to WDW, and that alone will convince upper management that their strategies are sound.  Only a significant drop in resort bookings and park attendance will get their attention.  And they continue to worry less about resort bookings as they know they can convert portions of existing resorts to DVC and still have that powerful revenue stream and cost containment that DVC brings.

I am not angry, disgusted or particularly happy with Disney management and their decisions.  At points in the future we will decide if we want to pay for play, or spend money on other options that may be available.  I am happy that we've gotten so much enjoyment out of 20+ years of DVC ownership.  I'm also happy that we were able to rent points so readily the past two years that not only saved distressed points from expiring but also paid for our dues each year.  I'm sure we will continue to visit WDW, and parks may very well be much less of our focus.  We'll just play it by ear, year by year, and hope that there are more great memories in the offing as we introduce the next generation of our family (grandchildren) to Disney.  

I know I have been absent from this thread for much of the past year or so.  Please know that it has nothing to do with the people on this thread who are so kind and always welcoming.  It's just that cancelling our last three trips has made it sad to even think about WDW.  As such, I am unschooled in the ride options, pay for play, and even the park tickets.  Our next trip is scheduled in early May and so far it is looking hopeful that we will be going.  I'm sure at that point our excitement level will once again rise.  In the mean time, I pray that all Groupies are happy, healthy and full of contentment with your lives.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny
I totally get the sad factor in it all.  I have found this thread to be a place of comfort where the groupies dont judge us for our feelings.  So though I'm not on here as often as I would like, its still one of my happy places that I can go too be able to share in others trips, etc. 

We have canceled 2 big Disney related trips so far, one to WDW back in Mar 2020, and again in Oct 2020 when T and me were supposed to do a back to back Disney UK/France Amsterdam 2 week 30th anniversary cruise.  The last one is costing us dearly as we cant use our American Airlines tickets which will expire in Mar this year(cant handle masking up an entire day in airport and plane with asthma)

 It really stinks to high heaven and its nobodies fault but ours.  So we are extremely cautious to put our points in the system, since we have allowed ourselves to get burned twice.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> *Sleepy.*..I agree with others who have lauded your small bit of soap box oratory.  I understand that Disney will always evolve and that focus on profits will always be top of mind for management.  What I think they have lost sight of, a bit, is that people were willing to pay a premium to stay on site and visit the parks because of all the little "extras" that we refer to as "Disney magic".  They may find in the long run that they are commoditizing the WDW experience and will face stiffer competition from Universal, Sea World, etc as people increasingly view WDW as a place rather than as an experience.  But in the short run (10 years?), people will continue to flock to WDW, and that alone will convince upper management that their strategies are sound.  Only a significant drop in resort bookings and park attendance will get their attention.  And they continue to worry less about resort bookings as they know they can convert portions of existing resorts to DVC and still have that powerful revenue stream and cost containment that DVC brings.
> 
> I am not angry, disgusted or particularly happy with Disney management and their decisions.  At points in the future we will decide if we want to pay for play, or spend money on other options that may be available.  I am happy that we've gotten so much enjoyment out of 20+ years of DVC ownership.  I'm also happy that we were able to rent points so readily the past two years that not only saved distressed points from expiring but also paid for our dues each year.  I'm sure we will continue to visit WDW, and parks may very well be much less of our focus.  We'll just play it by ear, year by year, and hope that there are more great memories in the offing as we introduce the next generation of our family (grandchildren) to Disney.
> 
> I know I have been absent from this thread for much of the past year or so.  Please know that it has nothing to do with the people on this thread who are so kind and always welcoming.  It's just that cancelling our last three trips has made it sad to even think about WDW.  As such, I am unschooled in the ride options, pay for play, and even the park tickets.  Our next trip is scheduled in early May and so far it is looking hopeful that we will be going.  I'm sure at that point our excitement level will once again rise.  In the mean time, I pray that all Groupies are happy, healthy and full of contentment with your lives.


I have had my periods of time where I have been MIA from here because sometimes it is just really hard to hear about other people's trips when you don't have one of your own that you are planning.  I'm gonna be in that position again myself because I'm not sure when I'll have another trip to plan.  I'm gonna do my best to at least lurk around on here because I wanna keep up with all of my groupie family.


----------



## twinklebug

Well, things happened and my plan for loaning out my reservation to my uncle fell through.
So I sold the reservation as I really needed the funds anyway.
It seems to have gone off to a wonderful person & it makes me very happy to share in the excitement of a special Disney trip. Maybe my calling is to be a travel agent after all. Still have no idea how to break into this. Anyone with the 411, please let me know!

My first memories of Disney world were from the 70s when my parents took us camping in Fort Wilderness. The campground was amazing, paved roads, incredible playground, a train IN the campground, swimming in the lake (never had an issue with amebas or gators), paddle-boats, rental boats and THEN... after several days of this we were taken over to the MK. I had no idea there was an entire theme park accessible by boat!

The feeling the place evokes still to this day is indescribable... it's one of warmth and calm. My dad loved Disney and is now gone. Mom is slipping that way too. Disney always has and always will be my happy place, the memories made with my parents, siblings and my own kids aren't going anywhere and staying there via DVC means we're still in some of the most amazing resorts you will find anywhere with the most amazing staff. 

By the way, while my heart is bruised from letting our march trip go I'm still planning on a December trip this year... who's going to be there the first week?


----------



## bobbiwoz

December 3-9, we’ll be first at AKL, then VWL, 3 nights each.


----------



## twinklebug

bobbiwoz said:


> December 3-9, we’ll be first at AKL, then VWL, 3 nights each.


We overlap!!! I'll be there Nov 30-Dec 8th... maybe longer, depends on the job situation. At this point in time I'm at AKV, would love to switch over to VWL, but we know how hard these rooms are to get in December.


----------



## TCRAIG

twinklebug said:


> Well, things happened and my plan for loaning out my reservation to my uncle fell through.
> So I sold the reservation as I really needed the funds anyway.
> It seems to have gone off to a wonderful person & it makes me very happy to share in the excitement of a special Disney trip. Maybe my calling is to be a travel agent after all. Still have no idea how to break into this. Anyone with the 411, please let me know!
> 
> My first memories of Disney world were from the 70s when my parents took us camping in Fort Wilderness. The campground was amazing, paved roads, incredible playground, a train IN the campground, swimming in the lake (never had an issue with amebas or gators), paddle-boats, rental boats and THEN... after several days of this we were taken over to the MK. I had no idea there was an entire theme park accessible by boat!
> 
> The feeling the place evokes still to this day is indescribable... it's one of warmth and calm. My dad loved Disney and is now gone. Mom is slipping that way too. Disney always has and always will be my happy place, the memories made with my parents, siblings and my own kids aren't going anywhere and staying there via DVC means we're still in some of the most amazing resorts you will find anywhere with the most amazing staff.
> 
> By the way, while my heart is bruised from letting our march trip go I'm still planning on a December trip this year... who's going to be there the first week?


We will!  We have BWV Dec 4-7 and then VWL from 7-11


----------



## bobbiwoz

I will be at BWV 12-15 with some girlfriends after a three night DCL cruise with DH. I would be happy to meet some Groupies!

Maybe meeting at Condo meeting?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twinklebug said:


> Well, things happened and my plan for loaning out my reservation to my uncle fell through.
> So I sold the reservation as I really needed the funds anyway.
> It seems to have gone off to a wonderful person & it makes me very happy to share in the excitement of a special Disney trip. Maybe my calling is to be a travel agent after all. Still have no idea how to break into this. Anyone with the 411, please let me know!
> 
> My first memories of Disney world were from the 70s when my parents took us camping in Fort Wilderness. The campground was amazing, paved roads, incredible playground, a train IN the campground, swimming in the lake (never had an issue with amebas or gators), paddle-boats, rental boats and THEN... after several days of this we were taken over to the MK. I had no idea there was an entire theme park accessible by boat!
> 
> The feeling the place evokes still to this day is indescribable... it's one of warmth and calm. My dad loved Disney and is now gone. Mom is slipping that way too. Disney always has and always will be my happy place, the memories made with my parents, siblings and my own kids aren't going anywhere and staying there via DVC means we're still in some of the most amazing resorts you will find anywhere with the most amazing staff.
> 
> By the way, while my heart is bruised from letting our march trip go I'm still planning on a December trip this year... who's going to be there the first week?


If Stopher was still on here he could help you with that.  He seems to be doing pretty well with his travel agency.


----------



## jimmytammy

Disney loving Iowan said:


> If Stopher was still on here he could help you with that.  He seems to be doing pretty well with his travel agency.


A friend and fellow DISer, sechem32, works with Stopher PT and loves it!  His business seems to be doing really well


----------



## sleepydog25

Morning, Groupies! Though not VWL, or even the Lodge, specific, here is some news from HHI for those of you who travel there. The coffee service in the lobby has returned. It's been revamped as a Keurig-style service with regular coffee and hot chocolate pods currently. There are also individually wrapped wafers (biscuits as Brits would say). The service is in Murggie's Den and the hours (subject to change) are 0600-1000 then again from 1400-1800. Below is a picture, though it's sideways. Still, you should be able to get the idea.


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Morning, Groupies! Though not VWL, or even the Lodge, specific, here is some news from HHI for those of you who travel there. The coffee service in the lobby has returned. It's been revamped as a Keurig-style service with regular coffee and hot chocolate pods currently. There are also individually wrapped wafers (biscuits as Brits would say). The service is in Murggie's Den and the hours (subject to change) are 0600-1000 then again from 1400-1800. Below is a picture, though it's sideways. Still, you should be able to get the idea.
> View attachment 647579


Looking forward to checking it out!  Are they allowing folks to play pool in there?


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Looking forward to checking it out!  Are they allowing folks to play pool in there?


Oh, yes! The pool table in Murggie's Den has been open for a few months now. There are also games in a closet near the pool table which you can borrow by asking someone at the front desk to unlock said closet door. A second pool table is located at the Beach House, along with ping-pong, foosball, and corn hole. Yard games at the main resort also include corn hole, horseshoes (2 locations), a putting green, giant checkers, a basketball court (w/balls), and bocci ball. 

Also, I forgot to mention this earlier, but there are two new picnic tables located on the deck next to Tide Me Over.


----------



## Corinne

Thanks Sleepy! We are sooooo looking forward to our very first stay there in April….here’s a segue…I need major pixie dust! the airfare for flights on our dates have remained exorbitant. I’m beginning to worry!  Please, if any Groupies are so inclined, send somehaha! TIA


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> Thanks Sleepy! We are sooooo looking forward to our very first stay there in April….here’s a segue…I need major pixie dust! the airfare for flights on our dates have remained exorbitant. I’m beginning to worry!  Please, if any Groupies are so inclined, send somehaha! TIA


----------



## bobbiwoz

Corinne said:


> Thanks Sleepy! We are sooooo looking forward to our very first stay there in April….here’s a segue…I need major pixie dust! the airfare for flights on our dates have remained exorbitant. I’m beginning to worry!  Please, if any Groupies are so inclined, send somehaha! TIA


----------



## bobbiwoz

Corinne, we expect to be in HHI 4/10-4/13.  Do we overlap?

We have had some health issues, so for now, I say “expect,” these are not serious things, but let’s say we are happy for no change policies on flights!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Corinne said:


> Thanks Sleepy! We are sooooo looking forward to our very first stay there in April….here’s a segue…I need major pixie dust! the airfare for flights on our dates have remained exorbitant. I’m beginning to worry!  Please, if any Groupies are so inclined, send somehaha! TIA


----------



## Corinne

Hi Bobbi,

Sadly, no, our dates do not overlap. We have a quick weekend planned. 4/1-4/4. Our DIL a will be 9 months pregnant in June so we decided to make this trip (what I hope to be the first of) my milestone birthday vacation.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Corinne said:


> Hi Bobbi,
> 
> Sadly, no, our dates do not overlap. We have a quick weekend planned. 4/1-4/4. Our DIL a will be 9 months pregnant in June so we decided to make this trip (what I hope to be the first of) my milestone birthday vacation.


Oh my!  You have good reasons to enjoy your trip!  That’s wonderful


----------



## Suzabella

We're 81 days out on our DHHIR trip.  Can't wait!

Sadlly, I did move our September reservation from BRV.  But, because Disney is playing with APs, we decided we would only do one trip next use year instead of many so I had a ton of covid points to use.  I booked us in a cabin at CCV for some of our trip.  We've always wanted to stay there and we're still at our beloved VWL.

I also decided to upgrade our Boardwalk stay to a 2 bedroom since we had points to burn.  We really wanted the short walk to Epcot during food and wine.  I've been looking and found a unicorn - a 2 bedroom at Beach Club.  We've always wanted to stay there too.  Checking 2 new resorts off the bucket list.  

We're traveling with friends who have never been to WDW before.  Might as well make the trip a special one.  I'm more excited about the resorts we'll be staying in than the parks and that makes me sad.  Hoping that seeing it all through their eyes for the first time will make for a great visit.


----------



## ErinC

twinklebug said:


> Well, things happened and my plan for loaning out my reservation to my uncle fell through.
> So I sold the reservation as I really needed the funds anyway.
> It seems to have gone off to a wonderful person & it makes me very happy to share in the excitement of a special Disney trip. Maybe my calling is to be a travel agent after all. Still have no idea how to break into this. Anyone with the 411, please let me know!
> 
> My first memories of Disney world were from the 70s when my parents took us camping in Fort Wilderness. The campground was amazing, paved roads, incredible playground, a train IN the campground, swimming in the lake (never had an issue with amebas or gators), paddle-boats, rental boats and THEN... after several days of this we were taken over to the MK. I had no idea there was an entire theme park accessible by boat!
> 
> The feeling the place evokes still to this day is indescribable... it's one of warmth and calm. My dad loved Disney and is now gone. Mom is slipping that way too. Disney always has and always will be my happy place, the memories made with my parents, siblings and my own kids aren't going anywhere and staying there via DVC means we're still in some of the most amazing resorts you will find anywhere with the most amazing staff.



Twinklebug, I could of written this post! Maybe we met in the 70's? We camped at Fort Wilderness when I was a kid. We lived in Florida, so we would at times spend weekends at the Fort. I remember the train (I have a picture of it somewhere that I actually think I posted on here once). Funny thing is that as a child, I don't think I realized that we were even on the same property with the Magic Kingdom!  We had a pop up camper and camping was a way for us to travel cheaply. We bought an RV last year, and we have our first Fort Wilderness reservations in November. I'm probably more excited about that trip, than the one we have at the end of March. I regret that my kids will never get to experience it. I keep hoping that they might get to show up for a few days, but they all have other places to be at this age. Now that I'm retired from teaching, I've contemplated doing the Disney travel agent thing. Let me know if you find out anything worth looking into.

Granny, I sure hope that next trip works out for you and your wife. I know several groupies have had to cancel, but your input here is still what makes this thread a great place to come back to. Sleepy, I guess I was MIA when you left teaching and went to work for Disney. I always love to read your input. The current state of Disney makes me sad for the future, but I sure hope there are brighter days ahead. I do wonder if the younger generation will ever feel about Disney like we do? A friend posted the other day on Facebook that they were surprising their teenage child with a day at a theme park in Orlando. She wanted recommendations for which park to choose. Overwhelmingly the people's vote on the thread was Universal. I put HS, and so did a few others, but I just don't think Disney is where it's at for the older teenage, young adult age group.


----------



## sleepydog25

ErinC said:


> Granny, I sure hope that next trip works out for you and your wife. I know several groupies have had to cancel, but your input here is still what makes this thread a great place to come back to. Sleepy, I guess I was MIA when you left teaching and went to work for Disney. I always love to read your input. The current state of Disney makes me sad for the future, but I sure hope there are brighter days ahead. I do wonder if the younger generation will ever feel about Disney like we do? A friend posted the other day on Facebook that they were surprising their teenage child with a day at a theme park in Orlando. She wanted recommendations for which park to choose. Overwhelmingly the people's vote on the thread was Universal. I put HS, and so did a few others, but I just don't think Disney is where it's at for the older teenage, young adult age group.


Covid put an end to my teaching as I was 1) a temp certified teacher on a 3-year contract, and 2) I taught all non-core classes (military science, theater, elective writing course). I was nearing the end of my second contracted year when classes were halted, and we finished out the year online as best as possible. The last year, I was going to only be contracted to teach a single class as they were focusing mostly on the core, and the pay was going to be based on just that class. Understandable, but I wasn't going to drive 20 minutes one way every day to teach one class. 

And, yes, this is a great place to come to, find some normalcy (well, other than maybe *JT*--I mean that guy's elevator just doesn't go to the top floor if you know what I mean   ), and to share our stories.


----------



## twinklebug

ErinC said:


> Twinklebug, I could of written this post! Maybe we met in the 70's? We camped at Fort Wilderness when I was a kid. We lived in Florida, so we would at times spend weekends at the Fort. I remember the train (I have a picture of it somewhere that I actually think I posted on here once). Funny thing is that as a child, I don't think I realized that we were even on the same property with the Magic Kingdom!  We had a pop up camper and camping was a way for us to travel cheaply. We bought an RV last year, and we have our first Fort Wilderness reservations in November. I'm probably more excited about that trip, than the one we have at the end of March. I regret that my kids will never get to experience it. I keep hoping that they might get to show up for a few days, but they all have other places to be at this age. Now that I'm retired from teaching, I've contemplated doing the Disney travel agent thing. Let me know if you find out anything worth looking into.


FW was much smaller back then, If you ever vacationed there in April, there's an excellent chance we crossed paths!

I forgot to mention I loved the internal trams. Parking lot trams are boring... add in the twists and turns of a campground and we had a blast sliding across the seats and the drivers were hysterical (to a 7 year old)

Have fun with your RV!
If I discover any info on breaking into the TA business I'll be sure to share.


----------



## TCRAIG

Y’all see that DVC Moonlight Magic is back?  Various dates March-Sept…


----------



## UrsulaTime

twinklebug said:


> I forgot to mention I loved the internal trams.


Ha! So I'm not the only one. We camped at the Fort a couple times in the early 90's (maybe 90 and 91?) and I've never forgotten how much I loved the internal busses.


----------



## Corinne

TCRAIG said:


> Y’all see that DVC Moonlight Magic is back?  Various dates March-Sept…


Yes, unfortunately none of the dates coincide with our current plans. That could certainly change! Are you hoping to attend any of the events Tricia?


----------



## TCRAIG

Corinne said:


> Yes, unfortunately none of the dates coincide with our current plans. That could certainly change! Are you hoping to attend any of the events Tricia?


I wasn’t - and then some little bedeviled mouse sitting on my shoulder whispered in my ear and said - ‘go ahead and look for availability- what have you got to lose’…and dang if I wasn’t able to grab 5 nights in July that’ll allow us to attend the HS event…


----------



## bobbiwoz

ErinC said:


> Twinklebug, I could of written this post! Maybe we met in the 70's? We camped at Fort Wilderness when I was a kid. We lived in Florida, so we would at times spend weekends at the Fort. I remember the train (I have a picture of it somewhere that I actually think I posted on here once). Funny thing is that as a child, I don't think I realized that we were even on the same property with the Magic Kingdom!  We had a pop up camper and camping was a way for us to travel cheaply. We bought an RV last year, and we have our first Fort Wilderness reservations in November. I'm probably more excited about that trip, than the one we have at the end of March. I regret that my kids will never get to experience it. I keep hoping that they might get to show up for a few days, but they all have other places to be at this age. Now that I'm retired from teaching, I've contemplated doing the Disney travel agent thing. Let me know if you find out anything worth looking into.
> 
> Granny, I sure hope that next trip works out for you and your wife. I know several groupies have had to cancel, but your input here is still what makes this thread a great place to come back to. Sleepy, I guess I was MIA when you left teaching and went to work for Disney. I always love to read your input. The current state of Disney makes me sad for the future, but I sure hope there are brighter days ahead. I do wonder if the younger generation will ever feel about Disney like we do? A friend posted the other day on Facebook that they were surprising their teenage child with a day at a theme park in Orlando. She wanted recommendations for which park to choose. Overwhelmingly the people's vote on the thread was Universal. I put HS, and so did a few others, but I just don't think Disney is where it's at for the older teenage, young adult age group.


In the late 1980’s - early 1990’s we rented the FW trailers a few times.  It was the perfect arrangement for us and our two sons.  We loved being in the woods, close to the night time campfire and movies.
Only once did my parents overlap with our time at WDW.  We had the rental trailer and my parents and DSis stayed at GF.  Well, there was one very rainy day and we all 7 of us stayed inside playing card games in the trailer.  Our sons loved this special time, especially with my Dad who passed shortly after that wonderful trip.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

bobbiwoz said:


> In the late 1980’s - early 1990’s we rented the FW trailers a few times.  It was the perfect arrangement for us and our two sons.  We loved being in the woods, close to the night time campfire and movies.
> Only once did my parents overlap with our time at WDW.  We had the rental trailer and my parents and DSis stayed at GF.  Well, there was one very rainy day and we all 7 of us stayed inside playing card games in the trailer.  Our sons loved this special time, especially with my Dad who passed shortly after that wonderful trip.


Bobbi how are you doing?


----------



## bobbiwoz

^ Thanks for asking.

My upper left arm has a bit more mobility.  I think it’s healing nicely. I will be calling my general practitioner for an evaluation and maybe a script for PT once I feel I am ready for PT.

My biggest concern meanwhile is my balance with holding my cane in my right hand.  My right hand has more neuropathy issues, and with my balance issues, I am not walking outside very much.  Yesterday I walked around our building outside….I want to keep practicing.  I have a quick trip planned with the points I was going to lose February 26-March 2.  I hope my left hand will be able to hold the controls of ECV, ( I think it will work, it really can do so much more than last week) or else it will be mostly a rest, swim time.


----------



## Philsfan77

bobbiwoz said:


> ^ Thanks for asking.
> 
> My upper left arm has a bit more mobility.  I think it’s healing nicely. I will be calling my general practitioner for an evaluation and maybe a script for PT once I feel I am ready for PT.
> 
> My biggest concern meanwhile is my balance with holding my cane in my right hand.  My right hand has more neuropathy issues, and with my balance issues, I am not walking outside very much.  Yesterday I walked around our building outside….I want to keep practicing.  I have a quick trip planned with the points I was going to lose February 26-March 2.  I hope my left hand will be able to hold the controls of ECV, ( I think it will work, it really can do so much more than last week) or else it will be mostly a rest, swim time.



Sounds like progress. Hopefully things keep improving. I will be hitting up Sam's pizza this weekend...maybe rent an ECV down there and start cruising the boardwalk for practice!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Philsfan77 said:


> Sounds like progress. Hopefully things keep improving. I will be hitting up Sam's pizza this weekend...maybe rent an ECV down there and start cruising the boardwalk for practice!


Sam’s in Wildwood?


----------



## Philsfan77

bobbiwoz said:


> Sam’s in Wildwood?



you know it! Saw you mentioned cape may, so you'd get the reference!


----------



## twinklebug

What are people's thoughts on Disney announcing a 55+ community?

After spending about 5 weeks living in my mom's house about 1/2 hour out of Disney restoring it and getting to know the area I've got very strong feelings about 55+ communities. I don't want to spoil other's thoughts though so putting it in a spoiler. Please share your thoughts before reading mine.



Spoiler



I love my mom's house, it's beautiful, large, bright and the community surrounds a golf course so there are wonderful views everywhere.
It's a dream house and I had hoped to buy it off my mom some day, that day would be today if I could swing it.

Five weeks living there taught me one very important thing about myself: I need to see life happening around me to be happy, and not just people and birds, specifically children playing, going off to school, even the occasional argument between kids as is bound to happen. It reminds me there is a spectrum of generations comprising this wonderful world.

The 55+ community my mom has a home in has plenty of folk constantly walking by and saying hello. They run events, have several pools, and a community hall. The residents seem to all go out walking their dogs, looking for anyone to talk to, which tells me they're also missing the energy the younger gens bring. They were particularly keen to stop and talk with me.

At this time most of the people in the neighborhood are in their 80s and passing away or going off to assisted living facilities. It's beyond sad. I realize this means the GenXers are now moving in, but we too will age and I just can't be in a neighborhood that feels like it is waiting around to die.

I realize people will say "but it's Disney"... to which I say yes, they plan it, but Disney has been known to take the properties as they're sold and move them out of the Disney management (see Golden oaks and Celebration). DVC is the exception to this as they are also hotels. This also does not negate the aging community issue I experienced. It's going to happen no matter what they do.

Hey, I told you not to read this until you had formed your own thoughts on the subject!   Now share!


----------



## TCRAIG

Personally - I don’t want to live in Florida or California - now if they built a 55+ community around Charleston SC (where my Daughter and Grands live) - then count me IN!


----------



## twinklebug

I should have linked the announcement
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-business-to-develop-residential-communities/


----------



## TCRAIG

I thought the first community will be in Rancho Mirage California?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

TCRAIG said:


> I thought the first community will be in Rancho Mirage California?



That is what I saw announced.


----------



## twinklebug

TCRAIG said:


> I thought the first community will be in Rancho Mirage California?


Oh, you're right... I was thinking it was Nevada. I hear desert and I don't think CA, even though it is. I think it's funny that they're planning on humanscaping a naturally very dry environment into having a lake, but they did this with DisneyLand too so I suppose they have experience in this area.


----------



## CarolynFH

twinklebug said:


> Oh, you're right, LOL... I was thinking it was Nevada. I hear desert and I don't think CA, even though it is. I think it's funny that they're planning on humanscaping a naturally very dry environment into having a lake, but they did this with DisneyLand too so I suppose they have experience in this area.


Anaheim was not a desert when Disney bought the land for Disneyland.  It was all orange groves.  But I too wonder about creating a lake in a desert area, in a drought that's now supposedly the worst in 1200 years.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

bobbiwoz said:


> ^ Thanks for asking.
> 
> My upper left arm has a bit more mobility.  I think it’s healing nicely. I will be calling my general practitioner for an evaluation and maybe a script for PT once I feel I am ready for PT.
> 
> My biggest concern meanwhile is my balance with holding my cane in my right hand.  My right hand has more neuropathy issues, and with my balance issues, I am not walking outside very much.  Yesterday I walked around our building outside….I want to keep practicing.  I have a quick trip planned with the points I was going to lose February 26-March 2.  I hope my left hand will be able to hold the controls of ECV, ( I think it will work, it really can do so much more than last week) or else it will be mostly a rest, swim time.


Glad to hear you are making progress.  I hope you continue to feel better and will be ok to use the ECV.


----------



## DVC Jen

TCRAIG said:


> Y’all see that DVC Moonlight Magic is back?  Various dates March-Sept…


We are hoping to go on June 16th.  Wondering if I am going to have issues booking it though.  We are staying at POR for 2 nights before checking into the Poly.  We will be at POR that night.  I  know it said we could be staying on cash - but well, we also all know how reliable Disney's website/IT is.


----------



## PatMcDuck

I have booked the moonlight events before while on a cash reservation, and will be doing so again for the July 14 one. Booked a few cheap (discounted) nights at Pop.

I ordered the WL magic band today.  $25 is ridiculous but I have been waiting for a WL one (or BR).


----------



## TCRAIG

PatMcDuck said:


> I have booked the moonlight events before while on a cash reservation, and will be doing so again for the July 14 one. Booked a few cheap (discounted) nights at Pop.
> 
> I ordered the WL magic band today.  $25 is ridiculous but I have been waiting for a WL one (or BR).


Hope to see you there!


----------



## CarolynFH

DVC Jen said:


> We are hoping to go on June 16th.  Wondering if I am going to have issues booking it though.  We are staying at POR for 2 nights before checking into the Poly.  We will be at POR that night.  I  know it said we could be staying on cash - but well, we also all know how reliable Disney's website/IT is.


We stayed at Pop for one once. When it was over and we walked to the MK bus stop, the CM asked where we were going, then called up a bus for us. We were the only ones on it!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Oh my - I just saw on facebook that there is a Wilderness Lodge Magic band with Humphrey on it for pre-arrival purchase.    The struggle - do I?  Don't I?   Maybe it's all sold out and decision is made.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Oh my - I just saw on facebook that there is a Wilderness Lodge Magic band with Humphrey on it for pre-arrival purchase.    The struggle - do I?  Don't I?   Maybe it's all sold out and decision is made.


Do it!!!!!!


----------



## rkstocke5609

Good morning Groupies!  So, I think I am going to Rent 162 points that expire next February (Covid point glut, and I don’t think we would go again until next March.  I’m  assuming the consensus is to just use David’s ?  I’ve never rented before, so I figure someone here has and could confirm the best option….


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

So I gotta share this.  So I do not collect popcorn buckets but I love Figment and wanted one but they ran out of them long before we left for our trip.  When we went I kept hoping that by some miracle they would release some more while we were there but no luck.  Of course just 4 days after we got home they release more.  I was so disappointed.    So yesterday I get home from work and there is a box sitting there.  I open it up and it's Figment!!!!!!!  My husband knew how bummed I was about not getting one and was able to find someone selling one that wasn't charging an arm and a leg.  I'm so happy lol


----------



## bobbiwoz

Your DH is very thoughtful!


----------



## bobbiwoz

rkstocke5609 said:


> Good morning Groupies!  So, I think I am going to Rent 162 points that expire next February (Covid point glut, and I don’t think we would go again until next March.  I’m  assuming the consensus is to just use David’s ?  I’ve never rented before, so I figure someone here has and could confirm the best option….


I don’t think David’s is as popular here as you imply.  Something about the way the contract is now written seems to be “against” owners. You may want to start a thread to see what owners who rent are saying.

Best wishes!


----------



## jimmytammy

Ron
Sending you a PM about your points to rent


----------



## jodistrock

rkstocke5609 said:


> Good morning Groupies!  So, I think I am going to Rent 162 points that expire next February (Covid point glut, and I don’t think we would go again until next March.  I’m  assuming the consensus is to just use David’s ?  I’ve never rented before, so I figure someone here has and could confirm the best option….


My #1 go to: https://dvcreservations.com/
My #2 got to: https://rentals.*******.com/
I've rented from them all (I think) & they are all safe - I have never had any problems! I use whomever gives me the best deal


----------



## TCRAIG

Disney loving Iowan said:


> So I gotta share this.  So I do not collect popcorn buckets but I love Figment and wanted one but they ran out of them long before we left for our trip.  When we went I kept hoping that by some miracle they would release some more while we were there but no luck.  Of course just 4 days after we got home they release more.  I was so disappointed.    So yesterday I get home from work and there is a box sitting there.  I open it up and it's Figment!!!!!!!  My husband knew how bummed I was about not getting one and was able to find someone selling one that wasn't charging an arm and a leg.  I'm so happy lol


He’s a ‘keeper’ for sure!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

TCRAIG said:


> He’s a ‘keeper’ for sure!


My advice to any Disney lover is to never marry someone who can't appreciate and support your love for Disney lol


----------



## bobbiwoz

Cake from DS’s wonderful in laws!  We celebrate Mardi Gras today!


----------



## twinklebug

bobbiwoz said:


> I don’t think David’s is as popular here as you imply.  Something about the way the contract is now written seems to be “against” owners. You may want to start a thread to see what owners who rent are saying.
> 
> Best wishes!


I advise against these rental companies. Just do it yourself over on the rental boards here. Save the money and the frustration.


----------



## Corinne

Tricia that hubs is a definite keeper. Glad he was able to to locate one for you.


----------



## sleepydog25

rkstocke5609 said:


> Good morning Groupies!  So, I think I am going to Rent 162 points that expire next February (Covid point glut, and I don’t think we would go again until next March.  I’m  assuming the consensus is to just use David’s ?  I’ve never rented before, so I figure someone here has and could confirm the best option….


Not necessarily advocating David's Rentals, but I've used them three times, and the process has been easy. I don't know their rate compared to others, and certainly you can rent points on your own which will get you the most dollars. The only issue with renting yourself is that you assume all the responsibility.  If you have the time and inclination, go for it. I do not, and David's has provided me a way to get some money back on unused points with very little hassle. Just my perspective.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rkstocke5609 said:


> Good morning Groupies!  So, I think I am going to Rent 162 points that expire next February (Covid point glut, and I don’t think we would go again until next March.  I’m  assuming the consensus is to just use David’s ?  I’ve never rented before, so I figure someone here has and could confirm the best option….



I've always rented points out myself.  Very easy to do either here or there are facebook groups.   

Was way too disappointed in David's initial response to the issues that came with the pandemic to ever provide them income.


----------



## Corinne

OK, Groupies, I have seriously dropped the ball on our HHI plans, and I essentially know NOTHING!

HELP! I realize there are numerous threads, but I was hoping for the condensed version.  aka I’m being super lazy and honestly starting to wig out a bit.

A few questions….
Is it too late to request an ocean view room….ARE THERE ocean view rooms? What are the must do’s? We are only there for a long weekend 4/1-4/4, and no, we still have not booked airfare. We have a 2 BR villa booked. Appreciate any and all comments TIA!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Corinne said:


> OK, Groupies, I have seriously dropped the ball on our HHI plans, and I essentially know NOTHING!
> 
> HELP! I realize there are numerous threads, but I was hoping for the condensed version.  aka I’m being super lazy and honestly starting to wig out a bit.
> 
> A few questions….
> Is it too late to request an ocean view room….ARE THERE ocean view rooms? What are the must do’s? We are only there for a long weekend 4/1-4/4, and no, we still have not booked airfare. We have a 2 BR villa booked. Appreciate any and all comments TIA!


No ocean view room in HHI.  The resort is on Broad Creek, not the ocean.  Many villas do have a view of some of that water.  You do have views of nature, live oaks and Spanish Moss.  Can you see a tiny bit of water between the trees?


I hope you have a wonderful weekend.  My favorite things to do are bike riding, and enjoying wonderful food!

We have done a dolphin viewing excursion, and a longer excursion to Daufuskie Island to learn about Low Country and Gullah history.



Our first trip to the resort was a cash trip over Halloween.  We liked it so much, we have bought points there, and in January we added on!

Best wishes,
Bobbi


----------



## Corinne

Thank you Bobbi, I would love a water view, are they hard to get?


----------



## bobbiwoz

Corinne said:


> Thank you Bobbi, I would love a water view, are they hard to get?


Sleepy would have a better idea of what buildings you should request.  I need a HA Villa, so I am always by the elevator.  The dedicated two bedrooms are not there.  Our best water views would be from the side of this area that’s very tidal.


As you can see, the buildings on the left would have a frontal view of the creek.


----------



## Corinne

Thanks Bobbi, do you typically fly into HHH or SAAV? Very excited!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Typically, we either are driving from NJ, or driving from WDW.  This March however, I am meeting friends and flying into HH. .  Three friends will be driving from NJ, and the other two are also flying into HH.  One is coming from OK, the other from Ohio.  We 6 don’t get to see each other very often!


----------



## Crabby_Dan

Corinne said:


> Thank you Bobbi, I would love a water view, are they hard to get?


I would recommend building 31. Is it hard to get? I think anyone who knows HHI knows it’s the best marsh view. I requested it last August and got it, and several cast members told me I was lucky.


----------



## Corinne

Thanks CD! Is this building #31? It appears to have a water view?


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> Thanks CD! Is this building #31? It appears to have a water view?
> 
> View attachment 649154


Hey, Corinne! Glad to help out your planning and thinking. First, the picture you posted is the front part of the resort. In particular, your arrow is pointing at the Live Oak Lodge where you check in when you cross over that short bridge. It is also called Bldg 11 and has the only guest elevator on property which is shares with the conjoined Bldg 12 to the immediate left of the Lodge in the picture. Those two buildings house only studios and 1BRs, so you will not be staying there. 

The other buildings with rooms on property are numbered 13-31 and most of those have the same configuration: two 2BRs on each end of the building for a total of four per building--two will be top floors and two bottom floors. Every room has steps since all the buildings are elevated due to living in hurricane country. The majority of rooms at HHI are 2BRs--72 out of 123 total rooms, in fact. In the top middle of your photo, you'll see the fishing pier where you can go crabbing or fishing or just sit and take in the sights and sounds. Follow that boardwalk back to the left and where it disappears into the trees is where you will find the Big Dipper pool, Tide Me Over (QS), the Mercantile, Community Hall, and Broad Creek Rentals (bikes, activities, etc.).  Here's a map that might help you out:


If you'll note, Bldg 31 is at the far left and back of the resort and does offer what is generally regarded as the best marsh views at the resort. You can also see that the following buildings, in addition to 31, have marsh views: 29, 27, 24, 22, 18, 17, 14, and 15. All other buildings look out over the interior of the resort--AKA "island view." None overlook the Shelter Cove marina, which is at the bottom of the map, as those buildings along the that road all face the marina but the balconies overlook the interior. 

So, if it were me, I would request a high floor and marsh view. Of the two, a high floor would be of more importance since it's well known that hard flooring in the main living space of the rooms reverberate a great deal, so if you have kids dancing above your head, you'll likely know it. Don't worry, though, as the interior views are themselves quite lovely overlooking grilling areas, hammocks, yard games, and beautiful landscaping. I would call the front desk a few days ahead of your trip and speak to them about your wishes. As always, nothing is guaranteed, but truly, there are no bad rooms at HHI. Some are closer to the pool/mercantile area, some have marsh views, but all are serene where you can just relax and soak up the low country vibe. It's a small resort, so getting around isn't hard. 

As for activities, I'll leave that to others but will say that *bobbiwoz* is correct: biking is king. There is approximately 100+ miles of biking/walking trails on Hilton Head, and you can get to everything you need or want that way. You can also reserve kayaks, take a guided kayak tour (or paddle boards), fishing excursions, and more. I trust you'll have a wonderful time, and feel free to ask follow up questions, too.


----------



## Corinne

Thanks Sleepy! So helpful, as always! I am definitely map challenged …..that said, I really appreciate your detailed explanation because I would have assumed the outer buildings also had water views. Which building is closest to the beach? Are you sensing a them here?


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> And, yes, this is a great place to come to, find some normalcy (well, other than maybe *JT*--I mean that guy's elevator just doesn't go to the top floor if you know what I mean   ), and to share our stories.


I for one wholeheartedly and 100% resemble this statement 
All those in agreement, nod with a yes


----------



## bobbiwoz

Corinne said:


> Thanks Sleepy! So helpful, as always! I am definitely map challenged …..that said, I really appreciate your detailed explanation because I would have assumed the outer buildings also had water views. Which building is closest to the beach? Are you sensing a them here?


Corinne, the resort is about 1.5 miles from the beach, Beach House, and you only have to go to the shuttle stop which is right by the entrance to the resort.  Or drive, bike to the beach. I am “walking on sand“ challenged, otherwise the beach would be my #1 place to be.

It’s a lovely beach!


----------



## DonMacGregor

Corinne said:


> Thanks Sleepy! So helpful, as always! I am definitely map challenged …..that said, I really appreciate your detailed explanation because I would have assumed the outer buildings also had water views. Which building is closest to the beach? Are you sensing a them here?


People get confused because the resort is actually on a tiny "islet" on the many tidal waterways that make up the interior of Hilton Head Island. here's a Google Earth view:



It's rotated  so it will fit, but you can see the resort at the upper left, and Beach House on the lower right. The resort is inland from the ocean, and Beach House is right on the Atlantic.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Hey, Corinne! Glad to help out your planning and thinking. First, the picture you posted is the front part of the resort. In particular, your arrow is pointing at the Live Oak Lodge where you check in when you cross over that short bridge. It is also called Bldg 11 and has the only guest elevator on property which is shares with the conjoined Bldg 12 to the immediate left of the Lodge in the picture. Those two buildings house only studios and 1BRs, so you will not be staying there.
> 
> The other buildings with rooms on property are numbered 13-31 and most of those have the same configuration: two 2BRs on each end of the building for a total of four per building--two will be top floors and two bottom floors. Every room has steps since all the buildings are elevated due to living in hurricane country. The majority of rooms at HHI are 2BRs--72 out of 123 total rooms, in fact. In the top middle of your photo, you'll see the fishing pier where you can go crabbing or fishing or just sit and take in the sights and sounds. Follow that boardwalk back to the left and where it disappears into the trees is where you will find the Big Dipper pool, Tide Me Over (QS), the Mercantile, Community Hall, and Broad Creek Rentals (bikes, activities, etc.).  Here's a map that might help you out:
> View attachment 649255
> 
> If you'll note, Bldg 31 is at the far left and back of the resort and does offer what is generally regarded as the best marsh views at the resort. You can also see that the following buildings, in addition to 31, have marsh views: 29, 27, 24, 22, 18, 17, 14, and 15. All other buildings look out over the interior of the resort--AKA "island view." None overlook the Shelter Cove marina, which is at the bottom of the map, as those buildings along the that road all face the marina but the balconies overlook the interior.
> 
> So, if it were me, I would request a high floor and marsh view. Of the two, a high floor would be of more importance since it's well known that hard flooring in the main living space of the rooms reverberate a great deal, so if you have kids dancing above your head, you'll likely know it. Don't worry, though, as the interior views are themselves quite lovely overlooking grilling areas, hammocks, yard games, and beautiful landscaping. I would call the front desk a few days ahead of your trip and speak to them about your wishes. As always, nothing is guaranteed, but truly, there are no bad rooms at HHI. Some are closer to the pool/mercantile area, some have marsh views, but all are serene where you can just relax and soak up the low country vibe. It's a small resort, so getting around isn't hard.
> 
> As for activities, I'll leave that to others but will say that *bobbiwoz* is correct: biking is king. There is approximately 100+ miles of biking/walking trails on Hilton Head, and you can get to everything you need or want that way. You can also reserve kayaks, take a guided kayak tour (or paddle boards), fishing excursions, and more. I trust you'll have a wonderful time, and feel free to ask follow up questions, too.



I'm curious Sleepy if the marsh area fills in at high tide like the resort picture that was posted showing it with water all around it?   It doesn't sound like it does.


----------



## DonMacGregor

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm curious Sleepy if the marsh area fills in at high tide like the resort picture that was posted showing it with water all around it?   It doesn't sound like it does.


Kat, while I haven't stayed at HHI, I've seen plenty of photos and videos that seem to suggest the "rear" portion of the resort (the marsh) does get some tidal influence.



The fishing pier has been depicted as surrounded by water at high tide, and I believe the canoe rentals used to be along the back side. The front side, with the boat docks is navigable and looks to be dredged (defined channels), but the back side looks totally tidal and may not see too much water during a neap tide.


----------



## Corinne

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm curious Sleepy if the marsh area fills in at high tide like the resort picture that was posted showing it with water all around it?   It doesn't sound like it does.


Kat, you beat me to my next question! I wondered the same thing, our friends have a beautiful marsh view home here in MA, and when the tide comes in, it’s a water view! (Gorgeous sunsets as well)!


----------



## bobbiwoz

The creek is very tidal.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm curious Sleepy if the marsh area fills in at high tide like the resort picture that was posted showing it with water all around it?   It doesn't sound like it does.


Great question and, yes, it does fill in with water. The high tides generally range from 6.5 to 8.5 feet at high tide with the occasional outlier during king tides. *Corinne's* Lodge picture above appears to be close to high tide. That is an old picture, and that area of water to the right of the Lodge isn't as blue or as deep or as wide as the picture would have you believe. If you were to drop a golf ball at the bottom right corner of the Lodge, an average golfer could reach the condos to the right across the water (unseen in the photo). At low tide, you could easily wade across from the pier to the grasses on the other side and barely get your pant legs wet, though the oyster beds out there might cut your feet. 



Corinne said:


> Kat, you beat me to my next question! I wondered the same thing, our friends have a beautiful marsh view home here in MA, and when the tide comes in, it’s a water view! (Gorgeous sunsets as well)!


No building will have only a water view--the water doesn't come that high up onto the property, and there is enough foliage (grasses, mainly) that you'll know you're not actually on the water. We did have a concurrence of a king tide, storm surge, and high winds late last year when the water came up much closer to the buildings, but even then, it was obvious no rooms were truly "on the water." As mentioned, the Atlantic is 1.5 miles away from the main resort, and there are no rooms there, just the pool, games, food, etc.

Finally, in *bobbiwoz's* bottom picture above, that's Bldg 15 you see. The photo was taken from Bldg 11, and Bldg 13 is off to the right of picture (out of sight). It's perhaps the quietest of all the buildings on site.


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne, here are a few photos from the resort to give you a better idea of what the views are like.

Taken from upper deck where Tide Me Over is located and looking out over the pier. This was November and a fairly substantial high tide as, if you look closely, the water has come all the way up to the bottom of the pier.


Looking out from the pier walkway toward the west. Those lights you see in the tree line to the left are coming from some of the buildings, specifically (from left to right) 27, 29, and near the final large tree, 31.


On the other end of the resort, this shot was taken from the third floor of Bldg 11. The building across the water is a condo complex and the one I mentioned you could hit a golf ball to. Note, the water isn't blue, there is a lot of grassy marsh which is typical, and while not a fully low tide, it's getting close. During the king tides, the water will reach up to the steps at that building (next to the white shrubbery in the middle right).


Sunset back at Tide Me Over and another high tide.


Finally, what set of pictures from the resort would be complete without a shot of the Atlantic taken from the Beach House's boardwalk that leads to the ocean. This is a sun rising shot.


----------



## sleepydog25

Here are a couple more sunset shots just for grins...

This picture was taken at the farthest point from the main Lodge and next to Bldg 31. There is a grilling area (both propane and charcoal grills available) and a couple of Adirondack chairs sit underneath the huge oak tree to the immediate right: those are its limbs in the shot. The point sits beside the deep water channel leading to and from Shelter Cove Marina, and that is not the Disney resort you see in the picture to the left. This point, with the Adirondack chairs, is perhaps the most photographed area at the resort. 


And this is Shelter Cove Marina at sunset. The boardwalk you see running down to the right of the picture is public access as many of the boats in the marina are berthed on the Disney resort side. To the right, behind all the trees, lie the Disney resort buildings. Again, none of the buildings look out over the marina, just the front stoops and entrances. So, you can certainly step out onto the stoop in the evenings or mornings and get a lovely view.


----------



## bobbiwoz

An unusual picture from HH.  My sister and I took a video from our balcony of these two raccoons coming out of their home! Heres a screenshot from the video.


----------



## hhisc16

sleepydog25 said:


> Here are a couple more sunset shots just for grins...
> 
> This picture was taken at the farthest point from the main Lodge and next to Bldg 31. There is a grilling area (both propane and charcoal grills available) and a couple of Adirondack chairs sit underneath the huge oak tree to the immediate right: those are its limbs in the shot. The point sits beside the deep water channel leading to and from Shelter Cove Marina, and that is not the Disney resort you see in the picture to the left. This point, with the Adirondack chairs, is perhaps the most photographed area at the resort.
> View attachment 649505
> 
> And this is Shelter Cove Marina at sunset. The boardwalk you see running down to the right of the picture is public access as many of the boats in the marina are berthed on the Disney resort side. To the right, behind all the trees, lie the Disney resort buildings. Again, none of the buildings look out over the marina, just the front stoops and entrances. So, you can certainly step out onto the stoop in the evenings or mornings and get a lovely view.
> View attachment 649507


Love the DHHIR pictures! Made my day!


----------



## Corinne

Thanks so much for all the input and photos *Sleepy, Bobbi, and Don!*

Since I really don’t have a good sense of where I want to be located, I am not going to request a building. I will request  an upper floor, which I aways request wherever we visit.

Thanks again all, and feel free to keep pics and suggestions and random thoughts coming!


----------



## bobbiwoz

I am able to post the link to raccoon video until March 25 apparently!

https://share.icloud.com/photos/0d2DjcCCnY_32KJTJ4OCPRdrw#Hilton_Head_Island


----------



## hhisc16

bobbiwoz said:


> I am able to post the link to raccoon video until March 25 apparently!
> 
> https://share.icloud.com/photos/0d2DjcCCnY_32KJTJ4OCPRdrw#Hilton_Head_Island


Now that was cool! I never noticed that area next to the Lodge.


----------



## DonMacGregor

sleepydog25 said:


> Finally, what set of pictures from the resort would be complete without a shot of the Atlantic taken from the Beach House's boardwalk that leads to the ocean. This is a sun rising shot.
> View attachment 649504



Well, let's hope it's not setting over the Atlantic...LOL

Seriously, those are some beautiful shots. Thanks for posting.


----------



## jlmarr

Question for fellow BRV owners - we're planning a November trip and availability seems bad, so I'm wondering the long-awaited refurb might be happening then.   If so is noise going to be an issue?  Any chance we'd be getting a brand-newly refurbed room or one that's pretty old and beat up?   I imagine nobody knows but I'll throw it out there anyway.


----------



## Simba's Mom

bobbiwoz said:


> I am able to post the link to raccoon video until March 25 apparently!
> 
> https://share.icloud.com/photos/0d2DjcCCnY_32KJTJ4OCPRdrw#Hilton_Head_Island



That is adorable!  Just to the right of the main lodge (right as you stand in front and look at the lodge)?  And that's near the entrance to the parking garage.  We'll be looking for them-but unfortunately we can't look til November.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jlmarr said:


> Question for fellow BRV owners - we're planning a November trip and availability seems bad, so I'm wondering the long-awaited refurb might be happening then.   If so is noise going to be an issue?  Any chance we'd be getting a brand-newly refurbed room or one that's pretty old and beat up?   I imagine nobody knows but I'll throw it out there anyway.



It would be nice if they'd give a date and stick to it but so far no announcements so it's all just a guess.  Last week I noted a bunch of availability released back for March-July so I'm thinking that is when they had been planning on the refurb.  And about 3 weeks ago I noted what limited availability there was during the last 3 months of the year all disappeared over night.  Best guess is that it's been pushed out to then but as I mentioned - only a guess based on what I've seen on the booking tool.


----------



## sleepydog25

DonMacGregor said:


> Well, let's hope it's not setting over the Atlantic...LOL
> 
> Seriously, those are some beautiful shots. Thanks for posting.


 So true! Perhaps I was posting for anyone who might be directionally challenged? That's my story and I'm sticking with it!


----------



## jimmytammy

Well its been a long time a comin' it feels like, but the mini van is pulling out this AM to head to HHI but a quick 2 night stop is in order 1st in Beaufort SC.  Cant wait to get there and relax.  Going to catch up with Sleepy and Luv for dinner one night with hopes too of seeing them around the resort.  Pictures shall be forthcoming


----------



## Corinne

Awesome Jimmy! Wish we were going to be there at the same time! I will be paying close attention!


----------



## Corinne

Seeing Jimmy‘s post prompted me to take a peek at Page 1 to see what all the other Groupies are up to. It makes me sad to see there are not many 2022 trips planned thus far.

I hope there are many plans in the works, and that the plans will come to fruition.


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> Seeing Jimmy‘s post prompted me to take a peek at Page 1 to see what all the other Groupies are up to. It makes me sad to see there are not many 2022 trips planned thus far.
> 
> I hope there are many plans in the works, and that the plans will come to fruition.


Thanks, *Corinne*, for bringing up trip plans as that reminds me that if anyone has a trip planned they want on the Page 1 (or a trip that you'd like to remove), just drop me a line. As a general rule, I don't update that page based just on any day-to-day Groupie discussions of trips. Thanks!


----------



## Corinne

I am about to PM you now *Sleepy!*


----------



## sleepydog25

Woohoo! I've been PM'd three times this afternoon, and Page 1 has been updated. Thanks, Groupies!


----------



## Corinne

Thank YOU for maintaining our list!


----------



## DVC Jen

@sleepydog25, I just sent you a message as well.


----------



## jimmytammy

After arriving in Beaufort SC yesterday we took these photos of the street we are on, mostly to show the Spanish moss in the trees along with a shot of the 1920s era home are staying in


----------



## sleepydog25

*JT~*
See you soon! Enjoy Beaufort and the great weather we're having for one more day.

*Groupies~*
Update to Page 1, along with an updated Trips section. 

Have a great weekend, gang!


----------



## jimmytammy

Went to Hunting island beach today near Beaufort 
Found these shells/sandollars/sharks teeth washed up within a 20 minute span along the shoreline 
The lighthouse there is no longer in use but still well maintained


----------



## jimmytammy

Will be on the sly for sleepy tomorrow afternoon at HHI


----------



## Corinne

I’m obsessed with sand dollars! Hope I find one on HHI!


----------



## jimmytammy

Ohh do do, lookin out my back door!!
This is a view from our balcony


----------



## jimmytammy

Room 3121
We got  a great room!!


----------



## Corinne

Nice Jimmy! I assume you are in Building 31? Did you make a request for the building? Any chance you could post more pics of the view? Boy am I demanding


----------



## Corinne

Oh wait, was your first photo your view from your room, or the house you were staying in?


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> Nice Jimmy! I assume you are in Building 31? Did you make a request for the building? Any chance you could post more pics of the view? Boy am I demanding


Yes, we are in Bldg 31 right on the farthest corner of the property, so it affords us as best a view as possible of the waterways.  We made a request of Upper floor as our 1st request, with a marsh view as our 2nd request.  But to be honest, I dont know if any blogs here have a "bad view", in other words, no dumpsters Heck, even KAT4DISNEY could probably land a water view here


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> Oh wait, was your first photo your view from your room, or the house you were staying in?


The 1st photo with the pine tree center of photo is from our room at HHI.  I will add another couple photos of of our view


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne
Here ya go!


----------



## Corinne

Oh boy Jimmy! I think I will request room 3121

Thanks so much for posting the photos! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Crabby_Dan

jimmytammy said:


> View attachment 650438
> Ohh do do, lookin out my back door!!
> This is a view from our balcony


----------



## Crabby_Dan

Looks familiar


----------



## badeacon

jimmytammy said:


> Went to Hunting island beach today near Beaufort
> Found these shells/sandollars/sharks teeth washed up within a 20 minute span along the shoreline
> The lighthouse there is no longer in use but still well maintained
> View attachment 650204View attachment 650205View attachment 650206


Unless the law has changed recently it is against the law to collect live sand dollars in SC and 2 appear still alive. The ones still greenish and not bleached out. Maybe Sleepydog will correct me if it has changed.


----------



## Corinne

Not all dead sand dollars are bleached out. Just because they “appear” to be alive (in a photograph) does not mean they are, as they can remain brown even though they are no longer alive.


----------



## Judique

Corinne said:


> Not all dead sand dollars are bleached out. Just because they “appear” to be alive (in a photograph) does not mean they are, as they can remain brown even though they are no longer alive.



Yes.  You can turn them over and look for the hair like tentacles on the bottom.  Brush the hairs with your hand.  If they move they are probably live and should be gently returned to the ocean.  Live ones do get tossed up by waves, even though they tend to burrow. 

Enjoy the ones you can gather!  I think they are very special shells and you can do a lot with the ones you get.  I only have 3 that I gathered from Hilton Head but I treasure those (and they were not alive when I found them).


----------



## jimmytammy

Unless the law has changed recently it is against the law to collect live sand dollars in SC and 2 appear still alive. The ones still greenish and not bleached out. Maybe Sleepydog will correct me if it has changed.


No worries folks!  I made sure they were passed away before I took them.  I found 2 others still alive and placed them back in the water.  Believe me when I say this, if I go fishing, I release all of them back, law or not.  Im not a very good fisherman, nor hunter.  I would never survive if I had to live off the land other than vegetation.  Heck, the soft spot in my heart makes me feel bad when I harm or have to do in a bug in the house.


----------



## Corinne

I did not, for one minute think you would have collected a live sea dollar Jimmy!


----------



## jimmytammy

the resort is pretty immersive with lots of activities to do, including cornhole, putting green, bball court, giant checkers and bocce ball as Tammy and Casey demonstrate above.

The pool table is located in Murggies  Den located in the main lobby area where a certain one of our groupie friends (named Luv) may be working.  Murggies reminds me of combo part Iron Spike Room, part OKW lobby with music from Belle Vue Lounge T BWV mixed in


----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## jimmytammy

sleepy has his own parking spot at work


----------



## TCRAIG

Looks like J+T and family are Head over Heels for DHHIR


----------



## jimmytammy

TCRAIG said:


> Looks like J+T and family are Head over Heels for DHHIR


Ya' know, I think I look better upside down  

Now where's Granny when ya' need him.  Granny, oh Granny, hellllllpppppp!!


----------



## Granny

*JT.*..you've got such a good looking family, you know I can't leave you hangin'....


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> View attachment 650906
> sleepy has his own parking spot at work



Yes, everyone needs a little boat on the big boat. I love how it's not just a little old skiff either, there's something hiding under that tarp... probably a navigational system, radio, fish finder and liquor bar.


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> Yes, everyone needs a little boat on the big boat. I love how it's not just a little old skiff either, there's something hiding under that tarp... probably a navigational system, radio, fish finder and liquor bar.


That's not even one of the larger boats in Shelter Cover. Disney simply doesn't pay well enough to afford anything bigger than this one, sadly. Thankfully, they give each employee 10K shares of Disney stock each year as a bonus.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> *JT.*..you've got such a good looking family, you know I can't leave you hangin'....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 650971


Thanks Granny!  You've always been there for me to help right my ship.  As you can tell, I dont do a lot of selfies either


----------



## jimmytammy

twinklebug said:


> Yes, everyone needs a little boat on the big boat. I love how it's not just a little old skiff either, there's something hiding under that tarp... probably a navigational system, radio, fish finder and liquor bar.


Twinkle, if there is a liquor bar on board, then thank goodness for the navigational system too


sleepydog25 said:


> That's not even one of the larger boats in Shelter Cover. Disney simply doesn't pay well enough to afford anything bigger than this one, sadly. Thankfully, they give each employee 10K shares of Disney stock each year as a bonus.


I picked on a former stock broker once about a Huge yacht near his place in Manteo NC being his.  The thing was so large, the Navy could have used it in battle!  He told me he was pretty sure the one I was talking about belonged to Tom Cruise.  Then he said, you see the little boat on top of it, he might could afford that one.  
The little skiff on Sleepys Boat, that's more my speed


----------



## jimmytammy

What really gave it away for me without Sleepydog admitting that it was his boat was the picture on the back of said boat


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne 
I highly suggest going to the beach house 
And have one of these beauties whilst there 
Dole whip w Myers rum


----------



## jimmytammy

Here is a shot of the beach area just outside the beach house at DHHI

The water is cool 50ish maybe
It’s a good thing my DS Casey (aka Capt D) was with me
A few dudes tried to push me back into the water until Casey ran up and said that’s my Dad not a whale


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> Here is a shot of the beach area just outside the beach house at DHHI
> 
> The water is cool 50ish maybe
> It’s a good thing my DS Casey (aka Capt D) was with me
> A few dudes tried to push me back into the water until Casey ran up and said that’s my Dad not a whaleView attachment 651469


I miss those wide flat beaches of South Carolina.  Thanks for all the pics Jimmy!


----------



## Corinne

Yum, you don’t have to tell me twice Jimmy!


----------



## sleepydog25

Morning, Groupies! Top o' the Friday morning to you all. 

First, it is the approaching weekend for many of you. For me, it's Sunday as I work Sat-Tue this week. And, I hope the weather will cooperate for most of you, though I see snow is headed for a few areas. Yucky poo. (Ed. note: please be advised that's a copyrighted term.)

Second, and here I owe you an apology. Wednesday night, *Luv* and I had dinner with *JimmyTammy* and *Capt D* at one of our favorite spots, Fishcamp on Broad Creek (yes, that's a recommendation for your next visit to HHI). It was a fun evening with fine food and drink. . .and no pictures. To heap salt on the wound, that trio came over to the house last night for more frivolity, food, and fave beverages, and a good time was had by all sitting outside at the fire pit and then chowing down on *Luv's* renowned Bolognese. . .and still no pictures!   Totally forgot despite telling myself to NOT forget to take a picture or two. My recall and memory for such things is usually so good, I mean. . .wait. . .what was I just talking about?  Oh, pictures!

At any rate, it was not just one but two official mini-meets two days running, so I thought it worthy to report on here. Truly, it was a blast catching up and swapping stories with them all. I did have to tell the three of them to calm down at the resort as we'd had multiple reports of the troublemakers in room 3121. Some guests just never behave.

Have a great weekend, Groupies!


----------



## Beachmom0317

Hi everyone! Is the construction at VWL still not happening yet? We arrive next month and have one studio for my parents at VWL and one for my fam at Copper Creek (husband, me, 5yo and 7yo). I know my kids would love to not share a bed but hubby loves the newer feel of Copper Creek. Im thinking we should swap studios with my parents and take VWL with the pull down Bambi bed. I was listening to a recent Dis podcast and Pete said VWL were gross due to needing a renovation. Is that true? We stayed November 2020 and the room was dark but I didn't mind it lol We rented points for VWL and own at CCV


----------



## Lorana

bobbiwoz said:


> Corinne, we expect to be in HHI 4/10-4/13.  Do we overlap?
> 
> We have had some health issues, so for now, I say “expect,” these are not serious things, but let’s say we are happy for no change policies on flights!


Oh!  I’ll be there with DH and my two boys for our first HHI visit 4/15-4/19. We’ll just miss you!


----------



## Lorana

jimmytammy said:


> Yes, we are in Bldg 31 right on the farthest corner of the property, so it affords us as best a view as possible of the waterways.  We made a request of Upper floor as our 1st request, with a marsh view as our 2nd request.  But to be honest, I dont know if any blogs here have a "bad view", in other words, no dumpsters Heck, even KAT4DISNEY could probably land a water view here


Where/how do you make room requests?  This is our first trip to HHI (April 15-19), and I feel like such a newbie!


----------



## hhisc16

Lorana said:


> Where/how do you make room requests?  This is our first trip to HHI (April 15-19), and I feel like such a newbie!


When you get the email from DHHIR around 10 days in advance of your stay, you can make room requests online.
You could also call DHHIR around the 10 day mark.
Most people suggest marsh view and higher floor requests.


----------



## Lorana

Beachmom0317 said:


> Hi everyone! Is the construction at VWL still not happening yet? We arrive next month and have one studio for my parents at VWL and one for my fam at Copper Creek (husband, me, 5yo and 7yo). I know my kids would love to not share a bed but hubby loves the newer feel of Copper Creek. Im thinking we should swap studios with my parents and take VWL with the pull down Bambi bed. I was listening to a recent Dis podcast and Pete said VWL were gross due to needing a renovation. Is that true? We stayed November 2020 and the room was dark but I didn't mind it lol We rented points for VWL and own at CCV


I just returned from a glorious stay at VWL 2/22-2/27 and there’s no construction at all. No sign of refurb and cast members didn’t seem to have any info on when it would happen. We had a 2BR and it was lovely, but the coach in particular was showing its age - it sagged so much when we sat on it it exposed the bars of the pullout sofa. That said, VWL was NOT gross. Just outdated and the furniture is old and showing wear. But it was still comfortable and lovely and “home.”

That said, I will be part of the pitchfork crew if they don’t announce the refurb dates soon. ;-)


----------



## sleepydog25

Beachmom0317 said:


> Hi everyone! Is the construction at VWL still not happening yet? We arrive next month and have one studio for my parents at VWL and one for my fam at Copper Creek (husband, me, 5yo and 7yo). I know my kids would love to not share a bed but hubby loves the newer feel of Copper Creek. Im thinking we should swap studios with my parents and take VWL with the pull down Bambi bed. I was listening to a recent Dis podcast and Pete said VWL were gross due to needing a renovation. Is that true? We stayed November 2020 and the room was dark but I didn't mind it lol We rented points for VWL and own at CCV


As *Lorana* says, in no way, shape, or form are the rooms at VWL gross. Podcasters and vloggers have a tendency to use hyperbole to draw in viewers and pique interest sometimes leading to  misinformation and exaggerated claims. Are the rooms in the VWL building in need of freshening up? Absolutely. The couches and chairs have seen better days--years ago, in fact. It can be dark in some rooms (which I'm okay with, frankly), and sometimes the furniture, in general, seems beat up and abused. However, they are clean; they have the requisite amenities; and they are serene. To be gross, in my mind, means dirt everywhere, non-working appliances, beds with drooping frames and broken down mattresses, carpet that has so many stains it looks like a mosaic. We were just there in December, and the room was lovely. Dated? Yes. Gross. Absolutely not.  



Lorana said:


> Where/how do you make room requests?  This is our first trip to HHI (April 15-19), and I feel like such a newbie!


So, *hhisc16* has given you excellent advice. I would also suggest to call the front desk at HHI maybe 3-4 days out so that your request is fresher on the room assignor's mind. My ranking would be high floor first then marsh view second. Admittedly, the soundproofing between floors isn't the best, so it's better to be on the second floor (there are only two floors) than the first since no view from a balcony is a bad one at the resort, meaning that even if you don't get a marsh view, you'll still have a lovely vantage point to look out over the interior of the resort. It's sort of my "home" resort in a manner of speaking, so if you have any further questions, just ask!


----------



## jimmytammy

TE="sleepydog25, post: 63817519, member: 72317"]
Morning, Groupies! Top o' the Friday morning to you all.

First, it is the approaching weekend for many of you. For me, it's Sunday as I work Sat-Tue this week. And, I hope the weather will cooperate for most of you, though I see snow is headed for a few areas. Yucky poo. (Ed. note: please be advised that's a copyrighted term.)

Second, and here I owe you an apology. Wednesday night, Luv and I had dinner with JimmyTammy and Capt D at one of our favorite spots, Fishcamp on Broad Creek (yes, that's a recommendation for your next visit to HHI). It was a fun evening with fine food and drink. . .and no pictures. To heap salt on the wound, that trio came over to the house last night for more frivolity, food, and fave beverages, and a good time was had by all sitting outside at the fire pit and then chowing down on Luv's renowned Bolognese. . .and still no pictures!   Totally forgot despite telling myself to NOT forget to take a picture or two. My recall and memory for such things is usually so good, I mean. . .wait. . .what was I just talking about?  Oh, pictures!

At any rate, it was not just one but two official mini-meets two days running, so I thought it worthy to report on here. Truly, it was a blast catching up and swapping stories with them all. I did have to tell the three of them to calm down at the resort as we'd had multiple reports of the troublemakers in room 3121. Some guests just never behave.

Have a great weekend, Groupies! 
[/QUOTE]

Sleepy,
We had a blast last night and so enjoyed the evening.  You have a lovely home and neighborhood.  Wishing we could have seen your pet gator, and Casey wasn't being a very good sport IMO when I offered up his bare foot in sacrifice to take one for the team
Anywho, the food, the drinks and the company were all wonderful!!  And I too thought we need to take photos for goodness sakes, and alas, here we are.  Not very good groupies and we may face getting kicked out of here if we dont do better next time.


----------



## Corinne

*Sleepy and Jimmy~*Sounds like you were living in the moment and enjoying the company. While we all would have loved to see photos, I am happy you enjoyed your visits!


----------



## twinklebug

Last moment trip to FL This week - will be at Port Orleans first night, at the house for the next few then back at Jambo for the night before we fly home to decompress.

There is no way in the world I'll be able to clear out that entire house in just this short amount of time, and I'm anxious about it. At least most of it is boxed so when I have a company come by I just point and tell them to "take it all" 
Just hoping to filter through all the shipping boxes to pull out a few important things, drop off items at Good Will.

What do I do with a golf cart that needs a touch of TLC (batteries and tires)?
What do I do with 2 power washers and a table saw?

Any ideas? I contacted Give Kids the World to see if they'd take the household furnishings when I've had the place shown. I doubt they will.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Last moment trip to FL This week - will be at Port Orleans first night, at the house for the next few then back at Jambo for the night before we fly home to decompress.
> 
> There is no way in the world I'll be able to clear out that entire house in just this short amount of time, and I'm anxious about it. At least most of it is boxed so when I have a company come by I just point and tell them to "take it all"
> Just hoping to filter through all the shipping boxes to pull out a few important things, drop off items at Good Will.
> 
> What do I do with a golf cart that needs a touch of TLC (batteries and tires)?
> What do I do with 2 power washers and a table saw?
> 
> Any ideas? I contacted Give Kids the World to see if they'd take the household furnishings when I've had the place shown. I doubt they will.



You're not concerned about selling those items?  Just clearing them out?  Can you roll the out front with a free sign?


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> You're not concerned about selling those items?  Just clearing them out?  Can you roll the out front with a free sign?


I'd sell if I could, I need the funds. I just don't think there's time to organize the effort.
Cannot have a yard sale or drive-bys as it is a very strictly gated community.

For the more expensive items (like the golf cart I realize new ones are a mint, and while older, this one has low use) I was thinking of posting to facebook and asking for a non-refundable venmo deposit to hold until 9pm to ward off the people who just say they want something and never show up.

I'm resigned that I will not get this all done in one trip. But maybe I can at least get the house semi-staged for showing.

Edit - Sold golf cart to my mom's good friend who lived on that street. He got a good deal, I got it out of the garage  Now he's asking what else I have for sale


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> I'd sell if I could, I need the funds. I just don't think there's time to organize the effort.
> Cannot have a yard sale or drive-bys as it is a very strictly gated community.
> 
> For the more expensive items (like the golf cart, I realize new ones are a mint, and while older this one has low use) I was thinking of posting to facebook and asking for a non-refundable venmo deposit to hold until 9pm to ward off the people who just say they want something and never show up.
> 
> I'm resigned that I will not get this all done in one trip. But maybe I can at least get the house semi-staged for showing.



It's tough to do something like that from afar.  I think the facebook idea sounds pretty good - hope you can get them all sold!  

And nice that you'll get in a little Disney time too!


----------



## Corinne

Cindy, I think you’re smart to recognize you simply will not be able to do it all in one trip. It is so much work, I am thinking of you and sending some  your way.


----------



## jimmytammy

Lorana said:


> Where/how do you make room requests?  This is our first trip to HHI (April 15-19), and I feel like such a newbie!


Lorana
I dont know how I missed this but if you call direct within a few days to DHHI, you should be able to place requests.  My advice is high floor as 1st request.  Never stayed in a 1st floor but heard it can be noisy from above foot traffic.  Really, views for most part are all good IMO, with relatively very little non water views of some type.  I hope this helps


----------



## ErinC

Oh the groupies were about to slip to page 2! Couldn't let that happen. We are about 20 days out from our Springtime Surprise trip. Our Boardwalk waitlist hasn't come through (not that I really expected it to). I did however make a CC reservation for July for a couple of days. Going to try to land moonlight magic at HS. I was successful in getting the one for Epcot at the end of the month. We are running the 5K that night, but I'm hoping we can still make it over there to get to experience a few things. I just want to ride Ratatouille. I actually cut our trip short by a day, since there seems to be no hope on AP's making a comeback. I'm sticking to my guns and not buying tickets.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ErinC said:


> Oh the groupies were about to slip to page 2! Couldn't let that happen. We are about 20 days out from our Springtime Surprise trip. Our Boardwalk waitlist hasn't come through (not that I really expected it to). I did however make a CC reservation for July for a couple of days. Going to try to land moonlight magic at HS. I was successful in getting the one for Epcot at the end of the month. We are running the 5K that night, but I'm hoping we can still make it over there to get to experience a few things. I just want to ride Ratatouille. I actually cut our trip short by a day, since there seems to be no hope on AP's making a comeback. I'm sticking to my guns and not buying tickets.



Same here!  Well, not running.  Arthritis popped up in my knees a little less than a year ago and the rest of the family was in love with the Star Wars theme.  This is our reschedule from January and first trip back to WDW since New Years of 2020.    It's really been a bit of a chore trying to figure out all the changes. Getting tickets switched to the new dates required way too many calls and hours on hold for the family sadly leaving a bad taste over it all even before we get there.  Plus what they had really wanted were AP's but not having them is adding to it.   But we will push forward and see how we like this new version of WDW.  Mostly we're just looking forward to seeing each other as it's been 2 years for that also.


----------



## claire_ont

My last trip to vWL (Boulder Ridge) was mid Feb 2020. Then March happened and I have not been back to Disney since. During that time I have had to cancel 6 trips. Things are looking great now for being able to return to WDW this May. I have all my fingers and toes crossed that there will not be another variant pop up that will close the border. I really need a Disney fix.


----------



## UofMGuy423

Hi all!  Haven't stayed at VWL since 2009.  Have an upcoming split studio stay at CCV for 1 night and then 2 nights at BLT (7/10-7/13).   I have a wait list for CCV and VWL, so if either comes through it'll replace the BLT nights.   How are the VWL rooms these days that are not renovated yet?   We are taking some family members with us who have never been to Disney who would be joining us for the 2 nights we currently have at BLT, but I think they'd like the Wilderness Lodge better.  BLT rooms are smaller, so would prefer a bit more space and not have to move from the Lodge to BLT.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

UofMGuy423 said:


> Hi all!  Haven't stayed at VWL since 2009.  Have an upcoming split studio stay at CCV for 1 night and then 2 nights at BLT (7/10-7/13).   I have a wait list for CCV and VWL, so if either comes through it'll replace the BLT nights.   How are the VWL rooms these days that are not renovated yet?   We are taking some family members with us who have never been to Disney who would be joining us for the 2 nights we currently have at BLT, but I think they'd like the Wilderness Lodge better.  BLT rooms are smaller, so would prefer a bit more space and not have to move from the Lodge to BLT.


When I stayed last spring I found the rooms are a little worn and needed some updates but still loved staying there.  The rooms are clean and the staff is great.


----------



## hhisc16

Has anyone on here tried the Wilderness Lodge candle at Magic Candle Company?
We love the scent of WL, but curious to see how similar it is.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

hhisc16 said:


> Has anyone on here tried the Wilderness Lodge candle at Magic Candle Company?
> We love the scent of WL, but curious to see how similar it is.


I don't have the candle but I have the wax for my wax burner.  It has a wood kind of scent so in that aspect it does remind you of all of the wood in the lobby.


----------



## sleepydog25

It's almost the weekend, Groupies, and I hope the milder spring weather smiles on us all. Just a reminder to keep those PMs coming if you wish me to update your trip plans on Page 1. Okay, let's get above the crease, shall we?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Have fun today if you are celebrating but please remember to plan ahead and don't drink and drive.


----------



## sleepydog25

When you've celebrated St Patrick's Day, then you know spring is right around the corner. Here's hoping all the Groupies enjoy a gentle season of warming temps and light rains. 

In VWL news, I've read elsewhere that the bison has yet to return and that DVC Mickey disappeared overnight. When we were there in December, the bison was MIA. I know they take them away for refreshing (we just got Bambi and Thumper back after a few months' absence), but it sure seems as though this is a suspiciously long disappearance. And poor DVC Mickey never seems to stay in one place long. I have my opinions on this whole shenanigan, but I'll keep it to myself for now.


----------



## jimmytammy

Late Happy Saint Patricks(not you SleepyDog  )Day!!!
Sleepy, you are so right, when St. Pattys arrives, Spring just begins to look so promising. Suns out here today and the buttercups are blooming.


----------



## jimmytammy

From our last trip at HS


----------



## rkstocke5609

Happy weekend groupies! Too good not to share..


----------



## Mickeynutty

rkstocke5609 said:


> Happy weekend groupies! Too good not to share..



Thank you!  Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## jimmytammy

rkstocke5609 said:


> Happy weekend groupies! Too good not to share..


Ron, great rendition of that song.  Wow those folks are uber talented!  Took me to Church with goosebumps


----------



## sleepydog25

Good morning, Groupies! For those of you traveling to HHI, be aware that the Big Dipper pool and Mercantile hours have been extended. Both are now open 9AM to 9PM. The Beach House is still only 9AM to 5PM, but I suspect they'll extend the hours to 7PM in the coming weeks. 

Any VWL news, any topiary sightings by anyone? Bueller?


----------



## sleepydog25

Well, there has been a lot of activity on the DVC Resorts board. . .just not on OUR thread. We are too close to the crease to allow, so here I am.

For those who have been to VWL lately, how is she doing? Same vibe? A little dissonance? Inquiring minds want to know. 

In other news, well, I have virtually none. I did get to sit and talk with* bobbiwoz* for a few minutes the other day. It was great to catch up a little. HHI is beginning to get busy. I can tell the difference in the traffic patterns already. 

Okay, have a great upcoming weekend, Groupies!


----------



## hhisc16

Why is BRV/VWL the only WDW DVC resort below 200 a point direct now?!?
(Now it appears BRV/VWL is the smallest DVC resort at WDW!)


----------



## sleepydog25

hhisc16 said:


> Why is BRV the only WDW DVC resort below 200 a point now?!?


Where do you see that? I assume you mean direct from DVC? Looking at a popular resale site, I see that VWL is below typical "bigger ticket" resorts such as BLT, Poly, and BCV, but in line with AK, OKW, and SSR. Overall, it appears the market has cooled a bit as the prices seem depressed. I suspect that between the pandemic, Disney's restrictions on resales since RIV was built, and the continued ramping up of ticket prices, experiences, and the controversial Genie+, the headlong jump off the cliff into DVC ownership may be experiencing a slow down. Just anecdotal, of course.


----------



## hhisc16

sleepydog25 said:


> Where do you see that? I assume you mean direct from DVC? Looking at a popular resale site, I see that VWL is below typical "bigger ticket" resorts such as BLT, Poly, and BCV, but in line with AK, OKW, and SSR. Overall, it appears the market has cooled a bit as the prices seem depressed. I suspect that between the pandemic, Disney's restrictions on resales since RIV was built, and the continued ramping up of ticket prices, experiences, and the controversial Genie+, the headlong jump off the cliff into DVC ownership may be experiencing a slow down. Just anecdotal, of course.


Yes, I did mean to put direct. (I edited the original post)
I see the same as you described as well.
Just sad to see BRV/VWL not get the same direct price maybe due to the delayed refurb.
Now BRV/VWL is the smallest DVC resort at WDW though!


----------



## sleepydog25

hhisc16 said:


> Yes, I did mean to put direct. (I edited the original post)
> I see the same as you described as well.
> Just sad to see BRV not get the same direct price maybe due to the delayed refurb.
> Now BRV is the smallest DVC resort at WDW though!


Yes, I did mean to mention that not having a recent refurbishment is also likely tamping down prices at VWL, as well. Not many want to buy into a tired furnishings resort unless they have been after that resort for a long time. I also believe that the older resorts will begin to decline soon as they continue to creep toward that end of the 50-year contract which for VWL is 2042.


----------



## hhisc16

sleepydog25 said:


> Yes, I did mean to mention that not having a recent refurbishment is also likely tamping down prices at VWL, as well. Not many want to buy into a tired furnishings resort unless they have been after that resort for a long time. I also believe that the older resorts will begin to decline soon as they continue to creep toward that end of the 50-year contract which for VWL is 2042.


Even with all of that, VWL/BRV is still my favorite WDW resort


----------



## hhisc16

We tried the Wilderness Resort candle from Magical Candle Company. Not 100% sure it is the same smell as the Lodge, but it does remind me of our VWL/BRV vacation.


----------



## TCRAIG

Refurb or not - they’re still gunna be seeing me and mine sitting by the fire in ‘our’ lobby every December from now til 2041!


----------



## hhisc16

TCRAIG said:


> Refurb or not - they’re still gunna be seeing me and mine sitting by the fire in ‘our’ lobby every December from now til 2041!


That was one of the highlights of my family's vacation in Dec. 2021 was sitting by the fire in the lobby!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

hhisc16 said:


> Why is BRV/VWL the only WDW DVC resort below 200 a point direct now?!?
> (Now it appears BRV/VWL is the smallest DVC resort at WDW!)



It's a sign they are never going to refurb.  

Jk

Kind of


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It's a sign they are never going to refurb.
> 
> Jk
> 
> Kind of



I think its time for another revolt at our VWL.  Remember how we were going to revolt when they were breaking ground on the cabins and taking down those beloved trees, tearing up the nature trail(Sorry I got that started back up Luv, for Sleepy its a sore subject)etc.

Now, lets get out our hard hats and show up with tools and such and demand we get started on the refurb


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> I think its time for another revolt at our VWL.  Remember how we were going to revolt when they were breaking ground on the cabins and taking down those beloved trees, tearing up the nature trail(Sorry I got that started back up Luv, for Sleepy its a sore subject)etc.
> 
> Now, lets get out our hard hats and show up with tools and such and demand we get started on the refurb



I'm in!


----------



## Granny

So we are about 5 weeks out from our first trip in 2 1/2 years.  We are getting pretty fired up about it, but now I realize I've got to figure out the ticket situation.  For one of our cancelled trips last year, we bought 6-Day park hopper tickets for my daughter and son-in-law.  We had assigned them to them in My Disney Experience.

Now it's just Mrs. Granny and I and I wanted to use these 6 day passes rather than activate our AP's.  But MDE says the tickets are already assigned and I was unable to change them.  Is this something I just have to do at Guest Services when I get there?  Or are they going to give me a hard time because the tickets were already assigned to DD and her husband but they never went to WDW?  

This is very likely to be our only trip before late next year, so we really don't want to activate our Gold AP's we've been sitting on for a while.  Anyone else have this issue and can share how they resolved it?  Thanks so much!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> So we are about 5 weeks out from our first trip in 2 1/2 years.  We are getting pretty fired up about it, but now I realize I've got to figure out the ticket situation.  For one of our cancelled trips last year, we bought 6-Day park hopper tickets for my daughter and son-in-law.  We had assigned them to them in My Disney Experience.
> 
> Now it's just Mrs. Granny and I and I wanted to use these 6 day passes rather than activate our AP's.  But MDE says the tickets are already assigned and I was unable to change them.  Is this something I just have to do at Guest Services when I get there?  Or are they going to give me a hard time because the tickets were already assigned to DD and her husband but they never went to WDW?
> 
> This is very likely to be our only trip before late next year, so we really don't want to activate our Gold AP's we've been sitting on for a while.  Anyone else have this issue and can share how they resolved it?  Thanks so much!



That is because it is past the days they were purchased for I believe.   You need to call in to have them switched to your new dates anyway and then you should be able to reassign or perhaps the CM who does the ticket update will be able to do it while you're talking to them.   

Be prepared for a long hold.  My niece struggled with holds, call backs and dropped calls last month to update their tickets from Jan to April.   Once she finally got thru it was no problem. 

I can't tell you how annoying these date specific tickets are when they don't have enough CMs to support changes.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> That is because it is past the days they were purchased for I believe.   You need to call in to have them switched to your new dates anyway and then you should be able to reassign or perhaps the CM who does the ticket update will be able to do it while you're talking to them.
> 
> Be prepared for a long hold.  My niece struggled with holds, call backs and dropped calls last month to update their tickets from Jan to April.   Once she finally got thru it was no problem.
> 
> I can't tell you how annoying these date specific tickets are when they don't have enough CMs to support changes.



*Kathy*…thank you so much! I didn’t know they could do this over the phone. Are you talking about Member Services or some other number?   You’re right, I originally had them assigned to last October and now want to switch dates and people using them. I really appreciate the fast response.

Disney is changing so many things so quickly, I really feel like a newbie these days instead of a 24 year WDW veteran.


----------



## Corinne

I feel your pain Granny, I really do!


----------



## Corinne

Does anyone know why I am not able to book my ADR’s? I thought resort guests could book 60 + 10 days out? I booked a stay that begins on June 4. I think it must mean you can book @ 60 days, for up to 10 days of your stay? I was probably interpreting it incorrectly.


----------



## CarolynFH

Corinne said:


> Does anyone know why I am not able to book my ADR’s? I thought resort guests could book 60 + 10 days out? I booked a stay that begins on June 4. I think it must mean you can book @ 60 days, for up to 10 days of your stay? I was probably interpreting it incorrectly.


Yes, it means that at 60 days before checkin, you can book for the length of your stay, up to 10 days.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> *Kathy*…thank you so much! I didn’t know they could do this over the phone. Are you talking about Member Services or some other number?   You’re right, I originally had them assigned to last October and now want to switch dates and people using them. I really appreciate the fast response.
> 
> Disney is changing so many things so quickly, I really feel like a newbie these days instead of a 24 year WDW veteran.



Member Services cannot do a think with it.    You need to call Disney ticketing.  Looks like this is a number for them:  
Existing Tickets
(407) 934-7639


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Member Services cannot do a think with it.    You need to call Disney ticketing.  Looks like this is a number for them:
> Existing Tickets
> (407) 934-7639



*Kathy*...Sorry to make you look that up.  You are so sweet to do so!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey everyone!  Hope you are all having a good weekend.  We are at 11 days out from our quick 2 day Disneyland trip.  Think we have everything ready.  
Got a little question for you all.  With the exception of the Lodge, if you could decorate a part of your house like something from WDW what would it be?  It can be a ride or resort.  For me I think I would have a kitchen like 50's Prime Time and I would do a den or something like that like the Haunted Mansion.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey everyone!  Hope you are all having a good weekend.  We are at 11 days out from our quick 2 day Disneyland trip.  Think we have everything ready.
> Got a little question for you all.  With the exception of the Lodge, if you could decorate a part of your house like something from WDW what would it be?  It can be a ride or resort.  For me I think I would have a kitchen like 50's Prime Time and I would do a den or something like that like the Haunted Mansion.



I saw pictures from someone who did a home theater with Pirates of the Caribbean decor.  

Have fun at DL!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I saw pictures from someone who did a home theater with Pirates of the Caribbean decor.
> 
> Have fun at DL!


That would be fun!  Thank you!


----------



## jimmytammy

DLI
Great idea!
I too would prefer a 50s PTC type kitchen, and our living room would be a Splash Mt theme.


----------



## Lakegirl

It has been way to long since I have been in here.  Enjoyed catching up on everyone’s news.  It seems people walk HH.  I missed that piece of it so I have WL a week in September.  I thought it might be a low time since kids are back in school but apparently  not.  I am not gung hoe to go back to the parks after our December trip with and the Genie +.  I didn’t like the “on your phone all time.“.  Hoping we can get to HH.


----------



## JoeDisney247365

Forgive me if this question gets old, I cruised the thread and didn't see what I was looking for.  We are new DVC members and one of our goals was to eventually stay at every DVC property. Having no 2 trips the same justifies to us the plan to vacation in the same place multiple times a year.  For our trip next summer I'm planning to book a 1 Bedroom at CCV for a week in August.  CCV is one of those resorts that you hear other owner's rave about. Watching the online tours of the resort and the rooms I can see why. I was all set on making this the plan but then ran across the actual room sizes for all DVC rooms. CCV has the smallest 1 Bedroom after the Value at AKV at 675 sqft. My question is do you feel like the rooms are small when you are there? We are a family of 4 with 2 young daughters so we don't need a ton of space but don't want to feel cramped either.  Would you recommend a 2 Bedroom for the extra space? Like I said watching the room tours it looks plenty big to me and is gorgeous but was wondering what the actual feel was like when you are there. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Granny

JoeDisney247365 said:


> Forgive me if this question gets old, I cruised the thread and didn't see what I was looking for.  We are new DVC members and one of our goals was to eventually stay at every DVC property. Having no 2 trips the same justifies to us the plan to vacation in the same place multiple times a year.  For our trip next summer I'm planning to book a 1 Bedroom at CCV for a week in August.  CCV is one of those resorts that you hear other owner's rave about. Watching the online tours of the resort and the rooms I can see why. I was all set on making this the plan but then ran across the actual room sizes for all DVC rooms. CCV has the smallest 1 Bedroom after the Value at AKV at 675 sqft. My question is do you feel like the rooms are small when you are there? We are a family of 4 with 2 young daughters so we don't need a ton of space but don't want to feel cramped either.  Would you recommend a 2 Bedroom for the extra space? Like I said watching the room tours it looks plenty big to me and is gorgeous but was wondering what the actual feel was like when you are there. Thanks for the help!



The layout for the 1BR at CCV is a little different, but we didn't feel squeezed at all.  The main reduction in space affects the kitchen which for most DVC resorts is a separate area.  At CCV, the kitchen area is part of the hallway leading to the living room area.  So the reduced space doesn't really affect the living area at CCV.  Assuming the daughters will share the sofa/sleeper in the living room area?  Should be no problem, though it probably works best to fold the bed up each day as it does take up a lot of the living room space.  But that's true of any DVC resort 1BR, with the exception of OKW I'd say.  In any event, you should be good to go with the space.


----------



## Granny

Okay, I've been on hold for an hour and 15 minutes total (got transferred to a different number after calling the one Kathy provided).  Evidently, the issue with unlinking tickets and assigning new ones is handled by the MyDisneyExperience online experts.  The phone number they gave me for that is 407-939-4357, which is what I'm currently holding on.  Hopefully they will be able to help if I ever get through.


----------



## JoeDisney247365

Granny said:


> The layout for the 1BR at CCV is a little different, but we didn't feel squeezed at all.  The main reduction in space affects the kitchen which for most DVC resorts is a separate area.  At CCV, the kitchen area is part of the hallway leading to the living room area.  So the reduced space doesn't really affect the living area at CCV.  Assuming the daughters will share the sofa/sleeper in the living room area?  Should be no problem, though it probably works best to fold the bed up each day as it does take up a lot of the living room space.  But that's true of any DVC resort 1BR, with the exception of OKW I'd say.  In any event, you should be good to go with the space.


This is helpful thanks! Yes they will share the pullout which they do in any other 1 Bedroom we book too. The reduction in kitchen space for us isn't the end of the world as we always plan to eat in a lot more than we actually end up doing! Having the full refrigerator is the only must for us.


----------



## PatMcDuck

I feltl like the living area in Copper Creek 1/2 bedroom felt smaller than at BR. The bedrooms seemed a little bigger at the expense of the living area.  Just my impression though, maybe it was the layout.  Of course I understand that CC was a redo of hotel rooms vs new construction.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Okay, I've been on hold for an hour and 15 minutes total (got transferred to a different number after calling the one Kathy provided).  Evidently, the issue with unlinking tickets and assigning new ones is handled by the MyDisneyExperience online experts.  The phone number they gave me for that is 407-939-4357, which is what I'm currently holding on.  Hopefully they will be able to help if I ever get through.



Are you still on hold???


----------



## TCRAIG

Granny said:


> Okay, I've been on hold for an hour and 15 minutes total (got transferred to a different number after calling the one Kathy provided).  Evidently, the issue with unlinking tickets and assigning new ones is handled by the MyDisneyExperience online experts.  The phone number they gave me for that is 407-939-4357, which is what I'm currently holding on.  Hopefully they will be able to help if I ever get through.


I’ll share a little trick that seems to work as far as getting to talk to someone - just go to the bathroom - I swear - when I’m on hold with Disney - as soon as I start to ‘use the facilities’, someone picks up the phone….


----------



## twinklebug

TCRAIG said:


> I’ll share a little trick that seems to work as far as getting to talk to someone - just go to the bathroom - I swear - when I’m on hold with Disney - as soon as I start to ‘use the facilities’, someone picks up the phone….


Or get multiple things going on: Person at the door, contractors coming through the house, deliveries. That's when they'll pick up... not 5 minutes later when all is quiet again.


----------



## ErinC

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey everyone!  Hope you are all having a good weekend.  We are at 11 days out from our quick 2 day Disneyland trip.  Think we have everything ready.
> Got a little question for you all.  With the exception of the Lodge, if you could decorate a part of your house like something from WDW what would it be?  It can be a ride or resort.  For me I think I would have a kitchen like 50's Prime Time and I would do a den or something like that like the Haunted Mansion.



We don't have a dedicated "Disney" room, it just seems to trickle all over the house. We do have a theater room in our house, and it's got all my Disney lithographs that I used to collect. I have a collection of relief plates as well, sadly those are in the attic. At one time (14ish years ago) DH was supposed to build me some shelves towards the top of ceiling to put them all up, but I've waited on that so long that until you posted,   I forgot I had them!  Our living room is more of rustic look, we have old beams across the ceiling that supposadely came out of an old warehouse in South Carolina?? Don't know if that's true, but that's what the builder told us. Anyway, my shelves in the living room have my Wilderness Lodge lithos, splash mountain pics, my original LIFE mag from the day Disney opened, our flag family certificate, and various other Disney items. They seem to fit in the best in this room. Since retirement, I've been remodeling and repainting our RV. This seemed like it would only take a few weeks, I was sadly mistaken!! This is like the 2nd month of me spending probably 20 hours a week on it. It's mostly in the white with gray and black accents. I'm thinking the bunk room will be where I must put some Disney decor. For our bedroom in the RV I've chosen a "national parks" theme, which really is my nod to the "Lodge" as well.

2 days til we leave for our Springtime surprise trip. We'll be at SSR. AP's were never sold again, so we opted for no tickets this trip. I used most of the Disney gift cards I had saved back to buy AP's to register for the Wine and Dine race the other day. I guess I'll start collecting gift cards again. We have our 2 weeks reserved at Fort Wilderness in November. Crossing my fingers I can get some AP's for before that trip. I'll be just like Granny though, I have no idea about all this genie + stuff. I don't even feel like a veteran anymore!


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Are you still on hold???



I was on hold for over two hours and never got through. I had to go somewhere so I gave up. I’ll try it again tomorrow morning. The new number I got just played the usual Disney stuff, but I never got a message estimating wait time or anything that even confirmed I had the right number.

they sure don’t make things easy, do they?


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> I was on hold for over two hours and never got through. I had to go somewhere so I gave up. I’ll try it again tomorrow morning. The new number I got just played the usual Disney stuff, but I never got a message estimating wait time or anything that even confirmed I had the right number.
> 
> they sure don’t make things easy, do they?


I'm curious why Disney doesn't use the call back systems other big companies use. Just leave your number and the system will call you back when you're next in line.
For such a huge media giant they sure are dragging their heels in the mud tech wise.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> I was on hold for over two hours and never got through. I had to go somewhere so I gave up. I’ll try it again tomorrow morning. The new number I got just played the usual Disney stuff, but I never got a message estimating wait time or anything that even confirmed I had the right number.
> 
> they sure don’t make things easy, do they?


I had to do a video chat to get a DAS and was in the queue well over 2 hours until I finally got help


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> I'm curious why Disney doesn't use the call back systems other big companies use. Just leave your number and the system will call you back when you're next in line.
> For such a huge media giant they sure are dragging their heels in the mud tech wise.



I have to agree.  I've heard story after story about Disney's poor customer service these days.  In my case, I already spent the money so I guess they aren't worried too much about my issue.  That sounds whiny but frankly none of my current situation would have been an issue in the past...it's the dating of passes and park reservations and such that have all come about in the past two years that have caused the issue.  And when you do call, they give you the "did you know you can do lots of stuff online" spiel which I'd love to do but they haven't brought their web tech up to date with all their changing policies.




Disney loving Iowan said:


> I had to do a video chat to get a DAS and was in the queue well over 2 hours until I finally got help



Just brutal customer service.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> I have to agree.  I've heard story after story about Disney's poor customer service these days.  In my case, I already spent the money so I guess they aren't worried too much about my issue.  That sounds whiny but frankly none of my current situation would have been an issue in the past...it's the dating of passes and park reservations and such that have all come about in the past two years that have caused the issue.  And when you do call, they give you the "did you know you can do lots of stuff online" spiel which I'd love to do but they haven't brought their web tech up to date with all their changing policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just brutal customer service.


Yeah with how long it takes to be able to talk to someone I would love to just do the stuff online if I could.  It is just so bad right now.


----------



## ErinC

Disney tech and customer service is painful, but I spent 4 hours on hold with Delta Airlines last week when they cancelled our flight home from New York and never spoke with a human. I even tried their texting feature and pretty much got no where (literally). It said my expected wait time was 2.5 hours, but even past that I still never spoke to anyone. I sent a claim in via email and got a case number. The auto reply said it could take up to 30 days for me to get a response. Doesn't make Disney's customer service any better, but I think there are plenty of businesses that are just as bad.


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> I'm curious why Disney doesn't use the call back systems other big companies use. Just leave your number and the system will call you back when you're next in line.
> For such a huge media giant they sure are dragging their heels in the mud tech wise.


It's not cost-effective--they'd have to actually spend money to upgrade their system.


----------



## jimmytammy

Speaking of being on hold, we too experienced the same "on hold" treatment last night.  Tammy chatted with a CM, they told them they couldn't resolve our issue, but we could be put in que for a callback. We waited for an hour, got the call, but the CM couldn't help, so she put us through to another que, which finally told us we had a 2 hr wait.

We are trying to purchase tickets with gift cards but online they only allow 1 GC per transaction.  So rather than be put on hold, we are going to try to purchase 7 tickets individually with several GCs, fingers crossed it works.  

I feel for the CMs who have to listen to the complaining that you know they hear day in and day out, and they have no control over it.  The IT dept has to be stretched too.  

Computers are great tools, cell phones with info at your fingertips, nice.  But I miss, in fact, wishing we could go back to none of that stuff available, but rather the ol fashioned way, talk to people.


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> Speaking of being on hold, we too experienced the same "on hold" treatment last night.  Tammy chatted with a CM, they told them they couldn't resolve our issue, but we could be put in que for a callback. We waited for an hour, got the call, but the CM couldn't help, so she put us through to another que, which finally told us we had a 2 hr wait.
> 
> We are trying to purchase tickets with gift cards but online they only allow 1 GC per transaction.  So rather than be put on hold, we are going to try to purchase 7 tickets individually with several GCs, fingers crossed it works.
> 
> I feel for the CMs who have to listen to the complaining that you know they hear day in and day out, and they have no control over it.  The IT dept has to be stretched too.
> 
> Computers are great tools, cell phones with info at your fingertips, nice.  But I miss, in fact, wishing we could go back to none of that stuff available, but rather the ol fashioned way, talk to people.


Jimmy, if they're the Disney gift cards you can consolidate their values all onto one using their site (see back of the card).


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> I'm curious why Disney doesn't use the call back systems other big companies use. Just leave your number and the system will call you back when you're next in line.
> For such a huge media giant they sure are dragging their heels in the mud tech wise.


My niece actually did somehow end up with a call back.   Twice.  After holding for 2 hours and getting cut off.  The next day another dropped hold.  Then somehow the call back which then just got her transferred for another hold but they couldn't help and she couldn't hold any longer.   Another call back when she tried again,  and FINALLY got the ticket dates changed.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ErinC said:


> Disney tech and customer service is painful, but I spent 4 hours on hold with Delta Airlines last week when they cancelled our flight home from New York and never spoke with a human. I even tried their texting feature and pretty much got no where (literally). It said my expected wait time was 2.5 hours, but even past that I still never spoke to anyone. I sent a claim in via email and got a case number. The auto reply said it could take up to 30 days for me to get a response. Doesn't make Disney's customer service any better, but I think there are plenty of businesses that are just as bad.


Delta got me the other night.  Said I could hold or get a call back in an hour and 23 minutes.   After 46 minutes I realized my phone had gone to Do Not Disturb for the night.   Went to change it and saw they had tried calling 1 minute earlier!   Thankfully kept me in the queue and called back again 20 minutes later.   I've been able to select hold or get a call back from them for a few years so not certain why you didn't get that option.  Changes to tickets online though has been glitchy compared to a few years ago.


----------



## Corinne

Good morning Groupies. We are headed to our first ever stay at HHIR tomorrow. i did something to my back on Monday, and it is  starting to feel a little better, so hopefully sitting on the plane won’t mess it up.  This is an early milestone birthday celebration for me since our son and dil are expecting their first child in June! Really looking forward to exploring a new destination and spending quality time with hubby and kids. Also really hoping to meet our one and only *Sleepy*!


----------



## jimmytammy

twinklebug said:


> Jimmy, if they're the Disney gift cards you can consolidate their values all onto one using their site (see back of the card).


Twinkle
We were able to do that
Our issue was they only allow one GC per transaction so we had to buy one ticket at a time at over $700 per person where they only allow $1000 per GC
Then start the process over
T was able to then re-load a GC then buy another ticket
We were buying 6 tickets so it took a bit of time but not a 2 hrs wait on the phone as we feared we might have to do


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> My niece actually did somehow end up with a call back.   Twice.  After holding for 2 hours and getting cut off.  The next day another dropped hold.  Then somehow the call back which then just got her transferred for another hold but they couldn't help and she couldn't hold any longer.   Another call back when she tried again,  and FINALLY got the ticket dates changed.


T got the call back, took 5 mins for a live person
But then she got the oh you need another dept spiel  and got put on hold for what they said would be 2 hrs
That’s when we hung up and had to trick  the system by buying one ticket at a time online 
They really need to get their act together!
It used to be fun planning
Now it’s a chore


----------



## momtwoboys

At BRV now having my coffee on balcony!


----------



## jimmytammy

momtwoboys said:


> At BRV now having my coffee on balcony!


We love drinking our cup o Joe on the balconies of WDW
But doing so from VWL is extra special


----------



## DonMacGregor

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Delta got me the other night.  Said I could hold or get a call back in an hour and 23 minutes.   After 46 minutes I realized my phone had gone to Do Not Disturb for the night.   Went to change it and saw they had tried calling 1 minute earlier!   Thankfully kept me in the queue and called back again 20 minutes later.   I've been able to select hold or get a call back from them for a few years so not certain why you didn't get that option.  Changes to tickets online though has been glitchy compared to a few years ago.


I've always had perfect success with Delta calling back at or before the promised time. I'm a Platinum Medallion member now, but I always got the same prompt call backs at lower tiers as well. My problem is I forget they are calling me back and once or twice didn't answer because the 800 number didn't look familiar ( I get a ton of spam calls).


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> Twinkle
> We were able to do that
> Our issue was they only allow one GC per transaction so we had to buy one ticket at a time at over $700 per person where they only allow $1000 per GC
> Then start the process over
> T was able to then re-load a GC then buy another ticket
> We were buying 6 tickets so it took a bit of time but not a 2 hrs wait on the phone as we feared we might have to do


Okay, I see. Sounds like there was no easy way to do it. Glad it worked out!

Please keep receipts and if you can, note those ticket ID numbers (which is hard as the system won't show them to us anymore). I've learned the hard way not to trust Disney's software to maintain my passes for me.


----------



## momtwoboys

Brv reno needs to be done...... way past due


----------



## Disneytrippin'

momtwoboys said:


> At BRV now having my coffee on balcony!


Lovely. I was considering a room close to the pool. Is it noisy? We have littles this trip and they will need naps.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

momtwoboys said:


> Brv reno needs to be done...... way past due


I'm so used to VWL that it took me a minute to figure out what BRV is lol.  A reno needs to be done but they need to keep the lodge feel and not make it generic.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Disneytrippin' said:


> Lovely. I was considering a room close to the pool. Is it noisy? We have littles this trip and they will need naps.


We were near the quiet pool and it wasn't noisy.  We were right across from it.


----------



## momtwoboys

Disneytrippin' said:


> Lovely. I was considering a room close to the pool. Is it noisy? We have littles this trip and they will need naps.


not noisy!! Just commenting on the overall condition of the rooms at BRV. and the BRV has one side that faces the lake and part of the boulder ridge pool and the other side faces some trees, walkway to bus and further the parking lot. no way to guarantee a side


----------



## momtwoboys

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I'm so used to VWL that it took me a minute to figure out what BRV is lol.  A reno needs to be done but they need to keep the lodge feel and not make it generic.


agree but its in bad need. rustic charm is one thing! Worn dirty carpets, stained worn sofa and stained curtains are plain old gross. Outlets that dont hold the cube to plug in devices .... its kinda bad


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

momtwoboys said:


> agree but its in bad need. rustic charm is one thing! Worn dirty carpets, stained worn sofa and stained curtains are plain old gross. Outlets that dont hold the cube to plug in devices .... its kinda bad


Yeah I agree that it needs to be done.  I just worry after having seen how they did the Copper Creek rooms and part of the hallway.


----------



## sleepydog25

Morning, Groupies, and happy weekend. . .though for some of us that means work at HHI!

The quiet pool is just that in my experience, even when it used to be the superior Hidden Springs pool. Further, it sits a comfortable distance from the rooms on that side of VWL so that most noise there is would be muted to some extent, no to mention the fact that it has some "walls" that swallow the sound since it's themed to be an abandoned rock quarry. 

As for the refurbishment, I would be shocked if they kept the Lodge feel as we now know it. If the past decade plus has taught us anything, it's that Disney's vision for the future of its resorts is to make them all rather generic. Imagination has largely been replaced with simply "clean lines, modern feel" and "industry standards." Where once Disney set the bar, now they're content to let the bar be set for them. Harsh? Sure, a little. . .but not untrue. Well, that's not quite the truth--Disney leads the way in finding ways to part you from your money. (I would insert the wacky pirate smiley face here, but apparently, that option doesn't exist as the smiley face has disappeared from the menu board at the top of this reply block, and when I found how to get to them, they won't load.) 

Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

sleepydog25 said:


> Morning, Groupies, and happy weekend. . .though for some of us that means work at HHI!
> 
> The quiet pool is just that in my experience, even when it used to be the superior Hidden Springs pool. Further, it sits a comfortable distance from the rooms on that side of VWL so that most noise there is would be muted to some extent, no to mention the fact that it has some "walls" that swallow the sound since it's themed to be an abandoned rock quarry.
> 
> As for the refurbishment, I would be shocked if they kept the Lodge feel as we now know it. If the past decade plus has taught us anything, it's that Disney's vision for the future of its resorts is to make them all rather generic. Imagination has largely been replaced with simply "clean lines, modern feel" and "industry standards." Where once Disney set the bar, now they're content to let the bar be set for them. Harsh? Sure, a little. . .but not untrue. Well, that's not quite the truth--Disney leads the way in finding ways to part you from your money. (I would insert the wacky pirate smiley face here, but apparently, that option doesn't exist as the smiley face has disappeared from the menu board at the top of this reply block, and when I found how to get to them, they won't load.)
> 
> Enjoy your weekend!


Sadly true.  I don't understand it.  They just announced a refurb for my other favorite resort BWV and worry that they will also go generic there.  The theming is what has brought people to these resorts for so many years so I don't understand why they are going in the generic direction now.  If I want just some generic hotel I will stay offsite.  I stay onsite for the benefit of being on property as well as the awesome theming of the resorts.


----------



## twinklebug

Putting motel decor on all the rooms off the lobby of a heavily themed Deluxe resort makes no sense. It would be akin to walking into value rooms. I think they'll keep some things themed.

If they go generic on Animal Kingdom Lodge it's easy to say they'll destroy the entire experience. VWL is very similar.

I stayed at POR one night last month as we were heading back down to work on the house. Those rooms over in the Mansion area are beautifully themed. I can't understand why DVC would be knocking the properties down a notch while the values and mods are being bumped up.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

momtwoboys said:


> not noisy!! Just commenting on the overall condition of the rooms at BRV. and the BRV has one side that faces the lake and part of the boulder ridge pool and the other side faces some trees, walkway to bus and further the parking lot. no way to guarantee a side


Ok. Thank you. I asked for ground floor do to my mom using an ECV for the first time. I feel like ground floor would be easiest as she wouldn't have to fuss with getting in and out of the elevator every morning. I asked for farthest down so it would be quietest.


----------



## momtwoboys

Disneytrippin' said:


> Ok. Thank you. I asked for ground floor do to my mom using an ECV for the first time. I feel like ground floor would be easiest as she wouldn't have to fuss with getting in and out of the elevator every morning. I asked for farthest down so it would be quietest.


not noisy at al!! they location is amazing, we own there. But not having your electronics charge because all outlets are loose, being congested because the carpet and sofa are so old and dirty is just not ok.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

So we go to DL this week and it's gonna be in the 90's!!!  96 on Thursday!!!  The avg this time of year is 74.  Ugh.  I wouldn't have planned this trip had I known it would be so hot.  I am worried that I won't have any fun.  It stinks because since I have had melanoma I have to wear long pants and long sleeves.  I'm gonna be so hot.


----------



## Corinne

Happy Sunday Groupies! We are so very much enjoying our stay here at DHHIR! Yesterday our son said to us, “you’ve been sitting on this gold mine for over 20 years and we’re here for the first time now?? Definitely will not be our last stay! hahahaha  

This is everything we heard and more, my Disboard emojis are not working, (anyone have an idea why???), I really want to insert the good vibes emoji, but this should suffice. 

No *Sleepy *sighting just yet, but hoping today is the day!


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> Happy Sunday Groupies! We are so very much enjoying our stay here at DHHIR! Yesterday our son said to us, “you’ve been sitting on this gold mine for over 20 years and we’re here for the first time now?? Definitely will not be our last stay! hahahaha
> 
> This is everything we heard and more, my Disboard emojis are not working, (anyone have an idea why???), I really want to insert the good vibes emoji, but this should suffice.
> 
> No *Sleepy *sighting just yet, but hoping today is the day!


Great to hear that your first impression was a wonderful one. HH is such a nice place, and the CMs there have earned their stellar reputation. I hope the rest of your trip is awesome. Say hi to Sleepy and Luv for us!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Corinne said:


> Happy Sunday Groupies! We are so very much enjoying our stay here at DHHIR! Yesterday our son said to us, “you’ve been sitting on this gold mine for over 20 years and we’re here for the first time now?? Definitely will not be our last stay! hahahaha
> 
> This is everything we heard and more, my Disboard emojis are not working, (anyone have an idea why???), I really want to insert the good vibes emoji, but this should suffice.
> 
> No *Sleepy *sighting just yet, but hoping today is the day!


My emojis here don’t work either.  No idea why!

So happy you are having such a great time!


----------



## crazy4wdw

Details We Dig - Disney’s Wilderness Lodge | Disney Files On Demand​


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Good morning groupies!  Headed to DL this morning.  Hoping that the weather won't be too hard on me.  98 on April 7th who would have thought?  Ugh.  Hope everyone has a great day!!  Oh wait I just checked the weather again.  99 now tomorrow and 98 on Friday.  Wow.


----------



## TCRAIG

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Good morning groupies!  Headed to DL this morning.  Hoping that the weather won't be too hard on me.  98 on April 7th who would have thought?  Ugh.  Hope everyone has a great day!!  Oh wait I just checked the weather again.  99 now tomorrow and 98 on Friday.  Wow.


YIKES!!!


----------



## MickeyMice

we're going to be staying at BRV next week for a night as part of a very split stay resort-only week...

is the boat to MK the only one currently running? and otherwise buses to parks/DS?

how does one get to fort wilderness from VWL? is it walkable? is there a dedicated bus?

looking forward to checking it out...thanks!


----------



## bobbiwoz

TCRAIG said:


> YIKES!!!


No kidding, Yikes!


----------



## bobbiwoz

MickeyMice said:


> we're going to be staying at BRV next week for a night as part of a very split stay resort-only week...
> 
> is the boat to MK the only one currently running? and otherwise buses to parks/DS?
> 
> how does one get to fort wilderness from VWL? is it walkable? is there a dedicated bus?
> 
> looking forward to checking it out...thanks!


Its no longer walkable to Ft. Wilderness.  There’s usually a bus that runs between the two.  I think it’s the first designated bus stop.


----------



## Granny

MickeyMice said:


> we're going to be staying at BRV next week for a night as part of a very split stay resort-only week...
> 
> is the boat to MK the only one currently running? and otherwise buses to parks/DS?
> 
> how does one get to fort wilderness from VWL? is it walkable? is there a dedicated bus?
> 
> looking forward to checking it out...thanks!


I’m assuming (bad practice) that the small boats that go between WL-FW-CR    are still not running. If that is true, then the only boat goes to MK and back.

There is a walking path from WL to FW. It it shut down when they started construction on the new Reflections resort next to FW.  It is still closed and may never reopen for all we know.   There is a bus that runs between FW and WL so that is the best way to get to that resort. All other destinations are by bus.

Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies! We got home late Monday night due to some well reported JetBlue delays. We all enjoyed our stay so much!

The Pièce de résistance…..


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies! We got home late Monday night due to some well reported JetBlue delays. We all enjoyed our stay so much!
> 
> The Pièce de résistance…..


Wow *Sleepy*…you’re a piece of resistance now?  

*Corinne*…great to hear that you had a good trip!


----------



## wildernessDad

Hello, fellow VWL groupies!  I just sent sleepydog an update on our 2022 vacation plans.  I'll post it below as well.  I hope everybody is doing well.  It would be nice to see you all this December.  In other news, I'm still retired.  I get offers to look into opportunities from time to time, but I resist.  We'll see what happens in the future.  Probably continued retirement.  Ciao for now!

*wDad 2022 Vacation Plans*
Apr 11 - 13, Poly Studio
Oct 23 - 28, AKV Jambo 1br Club Level
Nov 23 - 25, AKV Kidani Savanna View 1br
Dec 11 - 16, VWL 1br


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies! We got home late Monday night due to some well reported JetBlue delays. We all enjoyed our stay so much!
> 
> The Pièce de résistance…..





Granny said:


> Wow *Sleepy*…you’re a piece of resistance now?
> 
> *Corinne*…great to hear that you had a good trip!


Yep, I'm a piece of work, alright! 

It was great to see Corinne and family, and it was by happenstance. While I knew they were at the resort, and she knew I was working that day, I tend to be all over the place with various tasks. I was doing my best custodial impersonation near Tide Me Over, when I overhear these people talking about ordering Mickey waffles, so I step up behind them and pipe up, "And an extra order for me with peanut butter on the side, please!" The woman turns around, sees me, and immediately turns to her husband and says something to the effect, "and this is Sleepydog!" Just like that, I knew it was Corinne. We chatted a couple of times that morning, so we had a lovely little mini-meet out by both Tide Me Over and the Big Dipper Pool. It was great to see you, Corinne!

In other news, I know it's not cold like many of you, but we're topping out at 58F today, blustery, and cloudy. Tomorrow? 75 and sunny. I'll take that one, please!


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies! We got home late Monday night due to some well reported JetBlue delays. We all enjoyed our stay so much!
> 
> The Pièce de résistance…..


Im so glad you guys got to meet up! He is sort of the kind of guy you need to resist ;-)
 In all seriousness, Sleepy and Luv are the epitome of what we have come to love about CMs.  They remind me so much of the CMs at WL, in that you can tell they love being a part of the magic.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Back from DL.  Boy was it hot!  Over 100 degrees!!!  Thank goodness it wasn't humid but boy that heat really takes it out of you.  We had 10 days in Florida in February and didn't feel nearly as wiped out by the end of our trip as we felt with only 2 1/2 days for this trip lol.  I got the DAS this time and I'm so glad I did.  It helped so much.  I wish I had known about it earlier.  Made sure we visited the Lodges west coast sister resort and had dinner there.  The Grand Californian is so beautiful.  Hope everyone is doing well and having a good weekend.


----------



## PatMcDuck

Just back from a stay at BCV (our old home resort, have not stayed there in 10 years; traded it in for BRV 3 years ago). We had a great lunch one day at WL, Geyser Point is a gem. Great to leave a crowded MK for a break. Met Peggy the duck and her 3 offspring while eating, lol.  What a great gift shop we have at WL.  (Rivieva's shop is a joke!)

I actually like the way Copper Creek looks, I guess I am in the minority here.  I would like something in between the current rustic look and the modern CC style I think.  I would love to see some sketches of the new design soon.  We bought BRV thinking it was about to be refurbed, HA.  Next stay there is late November/early December.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Back from DL.  Boy was it hot!  Over 100 degrees!!!  Thank goodness it wasn't humid but boy that heat really takes it out of you.  We had 10 days in Florida in February and didn't feel nearly as wiped out by the end of our trip as we felt with only 2 1/2 days for this trip lol.  I got the DAS this time and I'm so glad I did.  It helped so much.  I wish I had known about it earlier.  Made sure we visited the Lodges west coast sister resort and had dinner there.  The Grand Californian is so beautiful.  Hope everyone is doing well and having a good weekend.


Last week was a bit weird for around here. We’re back to a high of around 70° today. As you said, at least we don’t have humidity (and the beach is 20 minutes away).


----------



## DonMacGregor

PatMcDuck said:


> We bought BRV thinking it was about to be refurbed, HA.  Next stay there is late November/early December.


I just picked up 30 more points at BRV knowing it has to get the refurb eventually. Not big on having a ton of 2042 points, but BRV is a gem and we LOVE the location. We have a 2BD for a few days in September for F&W, and I'm hoping it will be our last pre-refurb (fingers and toes crossed).


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DonMacGregor said:


> Last week was a bit weird for around here. We’re back to a high of around 70° today. As you said, at least we don’t have humidity (and the beach is 20 minutes away).


Yeah our friends are from San Clemente and said this was really strange lol.  Oh well.  We still had fun.


----------



## jimmytammy

PatMcDuck said:


> What a great gift shop we have at WL


Couldn't agree more.  Contemporary and GF both have really nice gift shops too, but IMO Poly and WL are the best on property for theming


----------



## Hamptonite

Heya, can all you VWL owners call member services and ask for a refurbishment update everyday?


----------



## jimmytammy

Hamptonite said:


> Heya, can all you VWL owners call member services and ask for a refurbishment update everyday?


We are currently considering a revolt, though the last one didnt take as they took down trees and built cabins, took out the nature trail, did away with the bike path to FW and made a joke out of Artist Point.  In other words, they dont listen to us! ;-)


----------



## xfiles3010

Hello, I have a 2 bedroom booked at Copper Creek.  Should I submit any room requests??  TIA


----------



## DonMacGregor

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Yeah our friends are from San Clemente and said this was really strange lol.  Oh well.  We still had fun.


Of course, in August it will be a daily occurrence, but in April? Not so much.


----------



## sleepydog25

xfiles3010 said:


> Hello, I have a 2 bedroom booked at Copper Creek.  Should I submit any room requests??  TIA


Really, both sides of the CC wing overlook a pool, though the north side of the wing is right above the pool while the south side is a bit more of a distance. The south side also looks toward the lake slightly while the north side doesn't really unless you lean out a bit. For me, I'd ask for high floor, overlooking a pool. If you want more insight, I suggest visiting our sister thread: https://www.disboards.com/threads/•the-official-copper-creek-villas-cabins-owners-lovers-group•.3631019/


----------



## xfiles3010

sleepydog25 said:


> Really, both sides of the CC wing overlook a pool, though the north side of the wing is right above the pool while the south side is a bit more of a distance. The south side also looks toward the lake slightly while the north side doesn't really unless you lean out a bit. For me, I'd ask for high floor, overlooking a pool. If you want more insight, I suggest visiting our sister thread: https://www.disboards.com/threads/•the-official-copper-creek-villas-cabins-owners-lovers-group•.3631019/


Thank you


----------



## Corinne

Hello Friends!

It’s been a whirlwind since returning from HHI. Last week was spent on preparations for the baby shower, which was held this past Sunday, and absolutely wonderful!

Now onto Easter! I am still not working, and I would be lying if I said I have missed it. I have had a few prospects, but nothing as of yet.

I am also planning my birthday visit to WDW in early June. As of now we are staying at BLT.  Which brings me to my question - since ME is no longer an option what have you used, or are planning to use on your next trip?  This is going to be a very interesting trip for so many reasons.


----------



## sleepydog25

xfiles3010 said:


> Thank you


I should clarify that the south side of the CC wing overlooks the quiet pool or what used to be called the Hidden Springs pool. The north side overlooks the main WL pool.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Corinne said:


> Hello Friends!
> 
> It’s been a whirlwind since returning from HHI. Last week was spent on preparations for the baby shower, which was held this past Sunday, and absolutely wonderful!
> 
> Now onto Easter! I am still not working, and I would be lying if I said I have missed it. I have had a few prospects, but nothing as of yet.
> 
> I am also planning my birthday visit to WDW in early June. As of now we are staying at BLT.  Which brings me to my question - since ME is no longer an option what have you used, or are planning to use on your next trip?  This is going to be a very interesting trip for so many reasons.


We used Mears.  It was not different than ME other than having to pay for it now.  My nephew used the new bus service who's name is not coming to me right now.  He said it was very disorganized.  Not sure if it is because it was really new at the time and may be better now.


----------



## hhisc16

Just saw that Magic Candle Company changed their Wilderness Resort scent as of 3/30/22.
I enjoyed the scent before, so I am curious to see the change.
Anybody tried it?


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> Which brings me to my question - since ME is no longer an option what have you used, or are planning to use on your next trip?  This is going to be a very interesting trip for so many reasons.



*Corinne.*..this is exactly my question as well.  We will be heading to WDW next month and I was wondering what the Groupies have been doing for transportation to/from MCO?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> *Corinne.*..this is exactly my question as well.  We will be heading to WDW next month and I was wondering what the Groupies have been doing for transportation to/from MCO?


Granny we took Mears.  Works the same as ME except you have to pay for it now.


----------



## Granny

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Granny we took Mears.  Works the same as ME except you have to pay for it now.


Thanks, *DLI.*  You had a good experience with them?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> Thanks, *DLI.*  You had a good experience with them?


Yep.  No different other than the money and the way you sign up and it isn't as magical.  No cute videos anymore to get you all pumped up.  You catch the bus at the same place as with ME.  I would do it again.  My nephew took the other bus service and had problems.


----------



## ErinC

Hey Groupies! Had a great time during our Springtime Surprise weekend. We really enjoyed our stay at SSR. It's been a lot of years since we stayed there. The resort has "aged" well in my opinion, and the newly refurbished rooms (which we know nothing about at BRV) were really nice. Since AP's did not/have not made a comeback, we opted for no parks this trip, other than moonlight madness at Epcot. Of course that happened to be the same night as our 5K at AK.  We got there at 6:00, rode Soarin and Figment. We grabbed a few snacks with our credits, and then walked over to Boardwalk at 8:15 to catch the rundisney bus to head to the race. After the race, we took the bus back to Boardwalk and walked back through the IG and went straight to Ratatouille. We waited about 30 minutes and then got to ride. We weren't the only rundisney DVC folks with that plan. I think almost everyone on the return bus after the race had the same idea!  Riding Ratatouille was the only thing I hoped to accomplish for the evening, so I was happy. After the ride, we grabbed our free popcorn buckets and then headed back to SSR. I guess we made the most of our little amount of time at Epcot. The other days we just hung out at the pool, cruised the area, played Topgolf one morning, and shopped. Other than running the miles, it was a restful trip for DH and I. I did want to highly recommend Steakhouse 71 at the Contemporary. We ate dinner there on Tuesday evening. It was IMHO the best meal I've ever had on property, and maybe the best filet I've ever put in my mouth. We are anxious to go back next time. We had a 6:45 dinner reservation. After dinner we monorailed over to the Poly, watched the MK fireworks from the beach, and then monorailed back to the Contemporary. I wanted to see the MK fireworks, since I haven't seen the new show. It's hard to compare when I haven't seen the new show from the parks, but I'm still partial to wishes. I guess I should withhold judgement until I see them inside the park. Of course nothing compares to fireworks at Disney, so it's not like I didn't enjoy the show.
   We loved Springtime Surprise, so I think I'll be booking BRV as soon as the 11 month window opens for next years race. Probably won't be refurbed by that time though, unless they make an announcement soon. I did stop by the DVC center at SSR. The rep let me look at the Riviera models and all the SSR models. Even though I had received an email offering a gift if I stopped by, he didn't offer me anything. I didn't ask though. I did mention that BRV owners were wondering when a refurb would happen. He didn't offer any info. I also asked about the new Poly plans, the rep even made a crack about the destruction of all the property to build Reflections and then abandoning it. He said they had no info about the new Poly. He said all that information had been released to the public and the reps found out after the fact. I laughed and told him I could relate as a former teacher who had a principal that would send informative emails to parents, before he ever bothered to inform his teachers.  He was a nice young man, but I didn't get the feeling he loved his job at DVC!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

ErinC said:


> Hey Groupies! Had a great time during our Springtime Surprise weekend. We really enjoyed our stay at SSR. It's been a lot of years since we stayed there. The resort has "aged" well in my opinion, and the newly refurbished rooms (which we know nothing about at BRV) were really nice. Since AP's did not/have not made a comeback, we opted for no parks this trip, other than moonlight madness at Epcot. Of course that happened to be the same night as our 5K at AK.  We got there at 6:00, rode Soarin and Figment. We grabbed a few snacks with our credits, and then walked over to Boardwalk at 8:15 to catch the rundisney bus to head to the race. After the race, we took the bus back to Boardwalk and walked back through the IG and went straight to Ratatouille. We waited about 30 minutes and then got to ride. We weren't the only rundisney DVC folks with that plan. I think almost everyone on the return bus after the race had the same idea!  Riding Ratatouille was the only thing I hoped to accomplish for the evening, so I was happy. After the ride, we grabbed our free popcorn buckets and then headed back to SSR. I guess we made the most of our little amount of time at Epcot. The other days we just hung out at the pool, cruised the area, played Topgolf one morning, and shopped. Other than running the miles, it was a restful trip for DH and I. I did want to highly recommend Steakhouse 71 at the Contemporary. We ate dinner there on Tuesday evening. It was IMHO the best meal I've ever had on property, and maybe the best filet I've ever put in my mouth. We are anxious to go back next time. We had a 6:45 dinner reservation. After dinner we monorailed over to the Poly, watched the MK fireworks from the beach, and then monorailed back to the Contemporary. I wanted to see the MK fireworks, since I haven't seen the new show. It's hard to compare when I haven't seen the new show from the parks, but I'm still partial to wishes. I guess I should withhold judgement until I see them inside the park. Of course nothing compares to fireworks at Disney, so it's not like I didn't enjoy the show.
> We loved Springtime Surprise, so I think I'll be booking BRV as soon as the 11 month window opens for next years race. Probably won't be refurbed by that time though, unless they make an announcement soon. I did stop by the DVC center at SSR. The rep let me look at the Riviera models and all the SSR models. Even though I had received an email offering a gift if I stopped by, he didn't offer me anything. I didn't ask though. I did mention that BRV owners were wondering when a refurb would happen. He didn't offer any info. I also asked about the new Poly plans, the rep even made a crack about the destruction of all the property to build Reflections and then abandoning it. He said they had no info about the new Poly. He said all that information had been released to the public and the reps found out after the fact. I laughed and told him I could relate as a former teacher who had a principal that would send informative emails to parents, before he ever bothered to inform his teachers.  He was a nice young man, but I didn't get the feeling he loved his job at DVC!


Glad you had such a good time.  I agree on Steakhouse 71.  It was fantastic!  I will eat there again for sure.  We loved it.


----------



## ErinC

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Glad you had such a good time.  I agree on Steakhouse 71.  It was fantastic!  I will eat there again for sure.  We loved it.


Glad you all had the same experience. I'm always hesitant to recommend food, but we thought it was the best meal we've had on property. Of course if we continue to recommend, then we won't be able to get a reservation!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Easter Everyone!!


----------



## rkstocke5609

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Easter Everyone!!


He is Risen!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Happy Easter!!!!


----------



## Corinne

ErinC said:


> Glad you all had the same experience. I'm always hesitant to recommend food, but we thought it was the best meal we've had on property. Of course if we continue to recommend, then we won't be able to get a reservation!


I made a reservation there for my (ahem) milestone birthday dinner In June! Looking forward to it!


----------



## Corinne

Happy Easter  Groupies!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Happy Easter Groupies!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Just saw a post on Facebook that someone lost their cat while staying at Ft. Wilderness.  How sad.  I hope they can get the word out and someone can find it.


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> *Corinne.*..this is exactly my question as well.  We will be heading to WDW next month and I was wondering what the Groupies have been doing for transportation to/from MCO?


*Granny- *have you made a decision? I am leaning towards Mears as well. I was thinking about Lyft, but with all the surge pricing you really have no idea what the charge would be ahead of time. I am a planner, and like the idea of booking transportation in advance.


----------



## momtwoboys

We have used Orlando Limo Tours and they have been on time, clean, safe and quick to and from MCO to resort and back. Made ressies online, their price includes the tip roundtrip. We were at WL waiting for the ride back and a couple there was frustrated calling a taxi because the new Bus service (name escapes me) didnt show on time and they were freaking out. Just easier to book a car transport ahead and know its just for you and will be there!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

momtwoboys said:


> We have used Orlando Limo Tours and they have been on time, clean, safe and quick to and from MCO to resort and back. Made ressies online, their price includes the tip roundtrip. We were at WL waiting for the ride back and a couple there was frustrated calling a taxi because the new Bus service (name escapes me) didnt show on time and they were freaking out. Just easier to book a car transport ahead and know its just for you and will be t


I assume you are talking about Sunshine Flyer Train bus?  My nephew took that and said it was really disorganized and said he wouldn't take them again.  I really think if you took ME in the past and liked it that Mears is the way to go if you want to do a bus since it is run by the same people that ran ME and it works the same.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Got the blues today.  So hard not having a trip to plan or look forward to.  It really sucks.  On the bright side I see that character hugs are back today.  Happy for those who love to meet the characters.


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> *Granny- *have you made a decision? I am leaning towards Mears as well. I was thinking about Lyft, but with all the surge pricing you really have no idea what the charge would be ahead of time. I am a planner, and like the idea of booking transportation in advance.


*Corinne*…I went ahead and booked Mears.  $32 round trip per person most likely beats Uber/Lyft option. Plus we are in no hurry so this is a good trip to sample Mears.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> *Corinne*…I went ahead and booked Mears.  $32 round trip per person most likely beats Uber/Lyft option. Plus we are in no hurry so this is a good trip to sample Mears.


Granny I think if you took ME before you should be happy with it.


----------



## ErinC

Anybody have a clue about transportation to WDW from the Sanford Airport? I snagged 3 nights in July so that we can be there for Moonlight Madness at Hollywood Studios. We are flying into Sanford on Allegiant. Not planning on a rental car.


----------



## PatMcDuck

I used Sunshine Flyer back to MCO and it was fine.  Nice clean bus, friendly driver.  TVs were not on (fine with me!)

We missed the bus to resort as it was so much delayed we landed at 3:30 am and sat on tarmac until 5 am.  Used Lyft, it was not surge pricing lol.  So $42 to Beach Club.  (Sunshine refunded the missed bus).  

This was April 2nd, the day of mass cancellations.


----------



## jimmytammy

ErinC said:


> Anybody have a clue about transportation to WDW from the Sanford Airport? I snagged 3 nights in July so that we can be there for Moonlight Madness at Hollywood Studios. We are flying into Sanford on Allegiant. Not planning on a rental car.


We have rented cars from Sanford Airport before, relatively easy since its such a small airport.  I would keep it as an option since Sanford is still at least an 45 mins-1 hour from WDW.  Great thing is you can hit 407 toll rd from there almost direct which will drop you off near DS at exit 3 or nearer to AK at exit 1.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

PatMcDuck said:


> I used Sunshine Flyer back to MCO and it was fine.  Nice clean bus, friendly driver.  TVs were not on (fine with me!)
> 
> We missed the bus to resort as it was so much delayed we landed at 3:30 am and sat on tarmac until 5 am.  Used Lyft, it was not surge pricing lol.  So $42 to Beach Club.  (Sunshine refunded the missed bus).
> 
> This was April 2nd, the day of mass cancellations.


Glad to hear you had a good experience with them.  I wonder if my nephew had such a bad experience with them because he used them the first week they were in business.  He said they were very disorganized.

I'm wondering if you take Uber or Lyft to the resort will they make a stop for you?  There is a Wawa on the way I would like to stop at.


----------



## rkstocke5609

jimmytammy said:


> We have rented cars from Sanford Airport before, relatively easy since its such a small airport.  I would keep it as an option since Sanford is still at least an 45 mins-1 hour from WDW.  Great thing is you can hit 407 toll rd from there almost direct which will drop you off near DS at exit 3 or nearer to AK at exit 1.


I was down in Clearwater and a rental car for 3 days was $350.  Rental car prices are really high due to the chip shortage, FYI…


----------



## Granny

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Granny I think if you took ME before you should be happy with it.


Yeah, but we did get spoiled not having to lug our bags around the airport.  I guess Bell Services at the resorts will make a lot more in tips this way since we were rarely in our room when our luggage got delivered using ME.   I'm sure we will be fine, but if they ever want to bring back the bag checking service (for a fee of course), we would be very interested.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> Yeah, but we did get spoiled not having to lug our bags around the airport.  I guess Bell Services at the resorts will make a lot more in tips this way since we were rarely in our room when our luggage got delivered using ME.   I'm sure we will be fine, but if they ever want to bring back the back checking service (for a fee of course), we would be very interested.


Oh yeah I forgot about that since we didn't have it the last time we took ME. That part of it was really missed by us.  It was so nice not having to get our luggage.


----------



## ErinC

rkstocke5609 said:


> I was down in Clearwater and a rental car for 3 days was $350.  Rental car prices are really high due to the chip shortage, FYI…


YES! Rentals are ridiculous right now! DH and I just paid $389 for 4 days in Phoenix last week. Plus they charged us a $200 deposit to boot. Our rental was Chevy Malibu that had almost 50,000 miles on it and was beat to death. Rental car companies used to get rid of cars at around 20,000. My guess is they can't replace them, so they are keeping them longer.  I did look at Turo, but I've never used them and I'm nervous to try them.


----------



## TimbertopNJ

I know this question has been bounced around here and the Copper Creek Owners forum, but…

Has anyone stayed/ been at Wilderness Lodge in the last 1-2 days to determine if the Contemporary - Campground - WL Boat Route is running?

I called WDW Customer Service last night to ask a few questions regarding an upcoming trip, and I mentioned that boat route. The lady I spoke to reached out to her supervisor, and was told “all” boats were running at this time. I’d be elated if true, but I know sometimes Disneys left hand doesn’t communicate with its right, lol.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

ErinC said:


> YES! Rentals are ridiculous right now! DH and I just paid $389 for 4 days in Phoenix last week. Plus they charged us a $200 deposit to boot. Our rental was Chevy Malibu that had almost 50,000 miles on it and was beat to death. Rental car companies used to get rid of cars at around 20,000. My guess is they can't replace them, so they are keeping them longer.  I did look at Turo, but I've never used them and I'm nervous to try them.


Hey you were in my neck of the woods!


----------



## ErinC

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey you were in my neck of the woods!


DH had a conference in Scottsdale. My first trip ever to that area. He went to classes and I played. Went to Taliesin by myself and shopped. I enjoyed the no humidity and good hair days!  So nice to be retired and get to tag along with him now.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

ErinC said:


> DH had a conference in Scottsdale. My first trip ever to that area. He went to classes and I played. Went to Taliesin by myself and shopped. I enjoyed the no humidity and good hair days!  So nice to be retired and get to tag along with him now.


You were in the rich side of the valley lol.  We live on the west side of Phoenix.  Don't really get to Scottsdale too much but it is nice.  Yeah no humidity sure is nice!


----------



## twinklebug

TimbertopNJ said:


> I know this question has been bounced around here and the Copper Creek Owners forum, but…
> 
> Has anyone stayed/ been at Wilderness Lodge in the last 1-2 days to determine if the Contemporary - Campground - WL Boat Route is running?
> 
> I called WDW Customer Service last night to ask a few questions regarding an upcoming trip, and I mentioned that boat route. The lady I spoke to reached out to her supervisor, and was told “all” boats were running at this time. I’d be elated if true, but I know sometimes Disneys left hand doesn’t communicate with its right, lol.


I was there last Saturday, just quick overnight break. We had just missed the MK boat so were waiting on the dock for awhile for its return. In that time we didn't see any boats heading between the resorts and the lake was quiet except for the ferries sailing people to/from the MK. Doesn't mean they aren't running between the resorts at all, just don't count on it.

Also, the marina is still closed with no rentals. Looks deserted.

The WL resort itself is in beautiful shape though. We had a much needed relaxing dinner and the boats top off the feeling.


----------



## Corinne

Just received the April Member Insider email and it states,

*”The reimagined Top of the World lounge will reopen soon for members and their guests!”…..*


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Corinne said:


> Just received the April Member Insider email and it states,
> 
> *”The reimagined Top of the World lounge will reopen soon for members and their guests!”…..*


Was it always just for members?


----------



## TCRAIG

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Was it always just for members?


Yup


----------



## danikoski

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Was it always just for members?


Yep, and if I remember correctly, you have to have bought your points directly from Disney now too.


----------



## twinklebug

Corinne said:


> Just received the April Member Insider email and it states,
> 
> *”The reimagined Top of the World lounge will reopen soon for members and their guests!”…..*



Love hanging out there in the evening with my family (adults).
Thank you for the update. Hope I have my daughter or son to hang out with me on the next trip.

Is anyone else having trouble with the digital membership cards being accepted by cast members? I had two CMs both tell me they could not accept the card as I brought it up from the website. One even went as far as to take my phone and start flipping through my wallet and pictures while his trainer looked on (ummm... total breech of privacy)


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> Love hanging out there in the evening with my family (adults).
> Thank you for the update. Hope I have my daughter or son to hang out with me on the next trip.
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble with the digital membership cards being accepted by cast members? I had two CMs both tell me they could not accept the card as I brought it up from the website. One even went as far as to take my phone and start flipping through my wallet and pictures while his trainer looked on (ummm... total breech of privacy)


*Luv* deals with this constantly at work, and the issue is that members have to download the actual QR code from their MDE which can be a pain. The digital image that you can call up from the website may prove you are a DVC member, but if you're purchasing anything and wanting a discount, then the CMs will need the actual QR code. Maddening? Yes. Typical Disney IT effort? Also yes.


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> *Luv* deals with this constantly at work, and the issue is that members have to download the actual QR code from their MDE which can be a pain. The digital image that you can call up from the website may prove you are a DVC member, but if you're purchasing anything and wanting a discount, then the CMs will need the actual QR code. Maddening? Yes. Typical Disney IT effort? Also yes.


Thank you for mentioning MDE. I don't think I ever heard I had to go through that to add it to the wallet, just assumed since it showed DVC there I was done. So I just tried again to add the card to my digital wallet. It crashed twice, then finally was there when I checked after the second crash.
Sigh. It bothers me that their IT does not fully test these things before rolling them out and no one seems to own the issues.


----------



## JGINPL

Just got through ROFR and will soon be owning points at Boulder Ridge.  Been reading this board for awhile but will finally be able to say I'm an owner soon.


----------



## sleepydog25

JGINPL said:


> Just got through ROFR and will soon be owning points at Boulder Ridge.  Been reading this board for awhile but will finally be able to say I'm an owner soon.


 *HOME! * Truly, all one ever needs to be a Groupie is a love of the Lodge, but we're all thrilled you'll be an actual owner here. There is something special about that resort, and obviously, you felt it, too. We hope you continue to join in our conversations and become part of our family. Grab a rocker and set a spell!


----------



## Corinne

So can we no longer simply show our actual DVC member cards? We need to show a QR code?

Answering my own question…..just added it to my wallet. Had not realized the blue cards had an expiration date, lol.


----------



## DonMacGregor

twinklebug said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with the digital membership cards being accepted by cast members? I had two CMs both tell me they could not accept the card as I brought it up from the website. One even went as far as to take my phone and start flipping through my wallet and pictures while his trainer looked on (ummm... total breech of privacy)


They're not supposed to take a digital card brought up on your phone anymore, only the version imported into your Apple or Android Wallet. As an aside, why would you hand someone your phone and allow them to flip through it to begin with?


----------



## jimmytammy

JGINPL said:


> Just got through ROFR and will soon be owning points at Boulder Ridge.  Been reading this board for awhile but will finally be able to say I'm an owner soon.


*Congratulations and Welcome Home!!*
As SleepyDog says, all are welcome here, no need to own, just love the Lodge and that's good enough for us!!


----------



## Sandisw

twinklebug said:


> Love hanging out there in the evening with my family (adults).
> Thank you for the update. Hope I have my daughter or son to hang out with me on the next trip.
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble with the digital membership cards being accepted by cast members? I had two CMs both tell me they could not accept the card as I brought it up from the website. One even went as far as to take my phone and start flipping through my wallet and pictures while his trainer looked on (ummm... total breech of privacy)



Now that they have figured out how to make it correct for everyone, the digital card in wallet or pay is what CMs are accepting.

They gave some grace when the coding was wrong, but expect it to no longer happen.  Any one who accepts it from the website will be the exception.

And, they are looking for the DVC Y…not yet scanning QR codes.


----------



## jimmytammy

DonMacGregor said:


> They're not supposed to take a digital card brought up on your phone anymore, only the version imported into your Apple or Android Wallet. As an aside, why would you hand someone your phone and allow them to flip through it to begin with?


Don, I was in Ogas Cantina trying to land the illusive ROTR ride time right at 1pm(when that was still a thing before LL came along), and a CM could tell this non-tech, old man was having issues with trying to navigate it all.  He asked if he could help which I was totally obliging too, and he landed us a ride time.  So in TBs defense, I get it.  In the heat of the moment when help is needed, we may be vulnerable to the moment, and not think what bad can happen, but rather, we need help.  I still have faith in mankind and feel most people are good and have good intentions. Call me naive, but I still feel this deep in my heart.  Got a feeling twinklebug may feel the same.


----------



## GinnyBear's_mom

TimbertopNJ said:


> I know this question has been bounced around here and the Copper Creek Owners forum, but…
> 
> Has anyone stayed/ been at Wilderness Lodge in the last 1-2 days to determine if the Contemporary - Campground - WL Boat Route is running?
> 
> I called WDW Customer Service last night to ask a few questions regarding an upcoming trip, and I mentioned that boat route. The lady I spoke to reached out to her supervisor, and was told “all” boats were running at this time. I’d be elated if true, but I know sometimes Disneys left hand doesn’t communicate with its right, lol.


We just got back, the only boat was from WL to MK. There is a bus that goes to the campground but they don't list the estimated arrival time on the board. I'm hoping when the Hoop Dee Doo returns this summer that the boat loop to the fort returns as well.


----------



## GinnyBear's_mom

twinklebug said:


> Love hanging out there in the evening with my family (adults).
> Thank you for the update. Hope I have my daughter or son to hang out with me on the next trip.
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble with the digital membership cards being accepted by cast members? I had two CMs both tell me they could not accept the card as I brought it up from the website. One even went as far as to take my phone and start flipping through my wallet and pictures while his trainer looked on (ummm... total breech of privacy)


I took a screenshot of the 'Details' page of my card in my Google Pay app and showed that when I needed a discount. It was frustrating to open the app, flip through to my card then open the details link all while corralling 3 kids and trying to pay at the same time. Taking the screenshot to show when I needed it eliminated a few steps. It lists your first name and last initial, also will say 'DVC Y' or 'Annual'. If it doesn't say either of those things the cast members can't give you a discount.


----------



## rkstocke5609

My digital card still says DVC No, even though I am grandfathered in because of when I bought my resale contract.  So, I have my blue card still and am really going to throw a fit if my digital one isn’t fixed by the time I am there next…


----------



## JGINPL

Anyone think that when the Refurb happens that they might increase the 1 bedroom to sleep 5 like the Studio?  OR  Does anyone think you might see the 2-bedroom move up to sleeping 9?  All thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## ErinC

Corinne said:


> So can we no longer simply show our actual DVC member cards? We need to show a QR code?
> 
> Answering my own question…..just added it to my wallet. Had not realized the blue cards had an expiration date, lol.


Honestly, I just had the "card" in my apple wallet. I just brought it up, clicked on the 3 dots in the right hand corner and it shows the barcode, and DVC, Y.  Probably easier than me digging around for a physical card. That's all they are looking for. No one took my phone, they aren't scanning anything. We didn't encounter one CM during our visit that hassled us in any way. Sometimes I just said DVC and they said that's fine. We had also just run the race and many offered us a race discount (Chef Art Smith's), said it was better than DVC.


rkstocke5609 said:


> My digital card still says DVC No, even though I am grandfathered in because of when I bought my resale contract.  So, I have my blue card still and am really going to throw a fit if my digital one isn’t fixed by the time I am there next…


I'd call them now and get it straightened out before you go (if you have time to waste on the phone). It will just be frustrating when you get there.

Also read this morning (I think on a DVC Facebook page) that the boat to FW is supposed to return in May when Hoop De Doo returns. I sure it was top notch bus driver intel!


----------



## sleepydog25

JGINPL said:


> Anyone think that when the Refurb happens that they might increase the 1 bedroom to sleep 5 like the Studio?  OR  Does anyone think you might see the 2-bedroom move up to sleeping 9?  All thoughts are appreciated.


A guess only, but yes to 5 and to 9. My belief is they'll put in Murphy beds to replace the couch which would sleep 2, and then add a pull out love seat or chair for 1 more.


----------



## jimmytammy

JGINPL said:


> Anyone think that when the Refurb happens that they might increase the 1 bedroom to sleep 5 like the Studio?  OR  Does anyone think you might see the 2-bedroom move up to sleeping 9?  All thoughts are appreciated.


Im with Sleepy on this.  I believe the Murphy beds would be a good answer to the current couches, and the addition of another sleeper chair would be welcome.  Now the question is When, oh When will they ever get the refurb going.  I can understand the lack of supplies to do a major refurb, yet they are moving forward on new builds at GF and Poly.  What gives?


----------



## momtwoboys

jimmytammy said:


> Im with Sleepy on this.  I believe the Murphy beds would be a good answer to the current couches, and the addition of another sleeper chair would be welcome.  Now the question is When, oh When will they ever get the refurb going.  I can understand the lack of supplies to do a major refurb, yet they are moving forward on new builds at GF and Poly.  What gives?


the delays are unacceptable and I told DVC this! Our stay recently was not ok in those current VWL (BRV) rooms


----------



## JGINPL

jimmytammy said:


> Im with Sleepy on this.  I believe the Murphy beds would be a good answer to the current couches, and the addition of another sleeper chair would be welcome.  Now the question is When, oh When will they ever get the refurb going.  I can understand the lack of supplies to do a major refurb, yet they are moving forward on new builds at GF and Poly.  What gives?


It appears availability end of this year and next year is very limited. I’m wondering if that has to do with any refurb.


----------



## Suzabella

sleepydog25 said:


> A guess only, but yes to 5 and to 9. My belief is they'll put in Murphy beds to replace the couch which would sleep 2, and then add a pull out love seat or chair for 1 more.





jimmytammy said:


> Im with Sleepy on this.  I believe the Murphy beds would be a good answer to the current couches, and the addition of another sleeper chair would be welcome.  Now the question is When, oh When will they ever get the refurb going.  I can understand the lack of supplies to do a major refurb, yet they are moving forward on new builds at GF and Poly.  What gives?



The pictures that someone captured of the test rooms looked like the sofa was a Murphy bed.  It had the handles high up on the wall.  Really hoping they keep that.  I'm betting they will.  

It'll be interesting to see if they keep the fold out bed under the tv design or add the sleeper chair option.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Personally, I loved our stay in a 1BR at VWL last Christmas and didn’t find the room and furnishings that worn.  I’ll be sad if the refurb has everything modern white as I like the darker lodge feel..


----------



## jimmytammy

JGINPL said:


> It appears availability end of this year and next year is very limited. I’m wondering if that has to do with any refurb.


I sure hope so!!  Its not unusual that VWL would be booked solid the whole month of Dec, has always been that way ever since we owned back in 01.  But if it overlaps a bit into the new year, that may very well be a good sign


----------



## Disneytrippin'

JGINPL said:


> It appears availability end of this year and next year is very limited. I’m wondering if that has to do with any refurb.


Rumor says October.


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> I sure hope so!!  Its not unusual that VWL would be booked solid the whole month of Dec, has always been that way ever since we owned back in 01.  But if it overlaps a bit into the new year, that may very well be a good sign


The begining of the month can be explained by run Disney happening. Not sure about the remainder of January, it does look odd.
Run Disney + the decor is still up + people still have an overage of points in their accounts they're desperate to use = low inventory.


----------



## sleepydog25

Getting too close to the fold, Groupies! Seems everyone is either busy or content or both. Lovely weather here, hoping that is so for all the Groupies wherever you may be (though I'm sure that's nearly impossible to have). Weekend is coming up, so get out and enjoy life!


----------



## jimmytammy

Heading to Nags Head on the Outer banks tomorrow for a week with our DD and her family.  Looking forward to getting away, eating some good local seafood, resting, maybe fish a bit, play a round of disc golf, play with the grands, just get away from work to re-set.  If internet is good will try to post some photos


----------



## Suzabella

Have a great trip!!  Never been.

We're heading out Sunday for 10 days on HHI and are looking forward to it for the same reasons....except fishing and disc golf.  ;-)  Looking forward to long walks on the beach and hunting for sharks teeth minus the shark.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> Heading to Nags Head on the Outer banks tomorrow for a week with our DD and her family.  Looking forward to getting away, eating some good local seafood, resting, maybe fish a bit, play a round of disc golf, play with the grands, just get away from work to re-set.  If internet is good will try to post some photos





Suzabella said:


> Have a great trip!!  Never been.
> 
> We're heading out Sunday for 10 days on HHI and are looking forward to it for the same reasons....except fishing and disc golf.  ;-)  Looking forward to long walks on the beach and hunting for sharks teeth minus the shark.


Have a great time!!!!!


----------



## Suzabella

So I just tried to book a March trip to use up some left over points.  I had to split our stay between BWV and VWL to get our 11 month advantage.

I started by finding a studio at BWV and then actually had a hard time getting a studio at VWL to coordinate with it.  No problem at BWV for any date in March.  It's usually the opposite.

Ended up having to do this backwards to my normal routine by booking VWL first.

Could it be?  Maybe?  Perhaps?  Whispers.....refurb?

Don't want to jinx it.


----------



## jimmytammy

Our view from house at Nags Head


----------



## Corinne

Happy May Groupies! *Jimmy *your view is fabulous! Hope you have a wonderful vacation! *Suzabella *10 days on HHI! Lucky!
*Granny *safe travels today!
Please report early/often!


----------



## Beachmom0317

ErinC said:


> Honestly, I just had the "card" in my apple wallet. I just brought it up, clicked on the 3 dots in the right hand corner and it shows the barcode, and DVC, Y.  Probably easier than me digging around for a physical card. That's all they are looking for. No one took my phone, they aren't scanning anything. We didn't encounter one CM during our visit that hassled us in any way. Sometimes I just said DVC and they said that's fine. We had also just run the race and many offered us a race discount (Chef Art Smith's), said it was better than DVC.
> 
> I'd call them now and get it straightened out before you go (if you have time to waste on the phone). It will just be frustrating when you get there.
> 
> Also read this morning (I think on a DVC Facebook page) that the boat to FW is supposed to return in May when Hoop De Doo returns. I sure it was top notch bus driver intel!


We just got back a few days ago and had to show our card for the discount each time. I had a screen shot of my old expired blue card but one CM showed me the apple wallet QR code that you described from the 3 dots and said that's the method they use now


----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## sleepydog25

Yes, it's often wine o'clock for me. . .


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> View attachment 666186View attachment 666187View attachment 666188


Jimmy! Your littles are getting so big! Looks like such fun!


----------



## Corinne

sleepydog25 said:


> Yes, it's often wine o'clock for me. . .


Ditto. Or Cosmo o’clock, or sangria o’clock. You get the idea.


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> Ditto. Or Cosmo o’clock, or sangria o’clock. You get the idea.


Well, and *jimmytammy* will support me on this, perhaps the best one is Paper Plane O'Clock.


----------



## Corinne

sleepydog25 said:


> Well, and *jimmytammy* will support me on this, perhaps the best one is Paper Plane O'Clock.


Hmmmm


----------



## jimmytammy

Paper Plane is very tasty though Sleepydog makes it a lot better than me


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> Paper Plane is very tasty though Sleepydog makes it a lot better than me


I never heard of this cocktail, so I googled the recipe. Suffice to say, I would not be able to drink it, as much as I love a good cocktail, I am the definition of a lightweight


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> I never heard of this cocktail, so I googled the recipe. Suffice to say, I would not be able to drink it, as much as I love a good cocktail, I am the definition of a lightweight


Me too Corinne
Patrick made me one and before I knew it I was singing Disney tunes and swimming with his pet alligator


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> I never heard of this cocktail, so I googled the recipe. Suffice to say, I would not be able to drink it, as much as I love a good cocktail, I am the definition of a lightweight


For those of you wondering about the recipe for the Paper Plane (as I understand, a fairly new entry into the pantheon of drinks, circa 2008), here it is:
*Equal parts of the following (single serving is 3/4 oz of each) into a shaker with ice:*
_Bourbon
Aperol (an aperitif)
Amaro Nonino (or a similar substitute such as Cardamaro, also an aperitif)
Lemon juice_
Pour into martini or coupe glass which has been chilled, ideally. Take the zest of a small peel of either a lemon or an orange (I prefer orange) and squeeze over the drink, then toss the peel in the drink. That's it. It looks gorgeous (dark orange) and while it may look overly fruity, it is not. On the other hand, it isn't bitter, either. Here's a pic:


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> *Granny *safe travels today!
> Please report early/often!



Well, I have been remiss and haven't reported early nor often! 

We have been here since Sunday and had a good (uneventful) trip in.  The Mears service from the airport was problem free.  We ended up on a small shuttle van with three other couples and were the last to be dropped off.  Still, it didn't take all that long and was comfortable and easy.

We are staying at BWV in a Standard View villa with a nice view of the pond/bridge and the gondolas passing by.  Our room was clean and so far everything has been in good working order.  

We had a bit of an issue when we went to activate our Gold Annual Passes that we purchased a couple of years ago.  The CM in the park Guest Services at first said that the Gold passes were not available and was confused on how to activate (she had never seen one).  After a while, she went to her supervisor who said they can't activate the Gold Pass so they converted it to a Sorcerer Pass.  They did waive the $138 per person upcharge for the cost of that pass.  It doesn't include Photopass like the Gold pass did, but that's no big deal to us.  The whole process did take a while (over 30 minutes) at the Guest Relations at International Gateway.

The parks have been moderately crowded but the crowds seem to be growing each day.  We have met up with DiznyDad and DiznyDI (you old timers on the thread will remember them) a couple of times and will be sharing a couple of meals with them as our trips are overlapped.

So far we have not spent much time in the parks.  We think that until our grandchildren are older, we just won't be spending a lot of time with the attractions in the parks.  We don't have any of the current pay-for-FastPass thing and wait times seem to be high (over 75 minutes for Frozen ride and Ratatouille ride.  

We have been enjoying a relaxing trip with plenty of resort time and unhurried wandering around.  We went to Disney Springs yesterday and I think it is safe to say the crowds have returned to WDW.  

Overall a very pleasant trip thus far.  It would be decidedly less fun if we worried about going on rides.


----------



## Granny

Here's our room view at BWV:


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> Me too Corinne
> Patrick made me one and before I knew it I was singing Disney tunes and swimming with his pet alligator


Oh man! Good stuff!


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> Well, I have been remiss and haven't reported early nor often!
> 
> We have been here since Sunday and had a good (uneventful) trip in.  The Mears service from the airport was problem free.  We ended up on a small shuttle van with three other couples and were the last to be dropped off.  Still, it didn't take all that long and was comfortable and easy.
> 
> We are staying at BWV in a Standard View villa with a nice view of the pond/bridge and the gondolas passing by.  Our room was clean and so far everything has been in good working order.
> 
> We had a bit of an issue when we went to activate our Gold Annual Passes that we purchased a couple of years ago.  The CM in the park Guest Services at first said that the Gold passes were not available and was confused on how to activate (she had never seen one).  After a while, she went to her supervisor who said they can't activate the Gold Pass so they converted it to a Sorcerer Pass.  They did waive the $138 per person upcharge for the cost of that pass.  It doesn't include Photopass like the Gold pass did, but that's no big deal to us.  The whole process did take a while (over 30 minutes) at the Guest Relations at International Gateway.
> 
> The parks have been moderately crowded but the crowds seem to be growing each day.  We have met up with DiznyDad and DiznyDI (you old timers on the thread will remember them) a couple of times and will be sharing a couple of meals with them as our trips are overlapped.
> 
> So far we have not spent much time in the parks.  We think that until our grandchildren are older, we just won't be spending a lot of time with the attractions in the parks.  We don't have any of the current pay-for-FastPass thing and wait times seem to be high (over 75 minutes for Frozen ride and Ratatouille ride.
> 
> We have been enjoying a relaxing trip with plenty of resort time and unhurried wandering around.  We went to Disney Springs yesterday and I think it is safe to say the crowds have returned to WDW.
> 
> Overall a very pleasant trip thus far.  It would be decidedly less fun if we worried about going on rides.


Dizny Di and Dad! How I miss them! Send them our best please! As you know, Dana and I are much like you and Mrs. Granny when it comes to our visits to WDW. Glad you are enjoying a nice relaxing stay!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> Well, I have been remiss and haven't reported early nor often!
> 
> We have been here since Sunday and had a good (uneventful) trip in.  The Mears service from the airport was problem free.  We ended up on a small shuttle van with three other couples and were the last to be dropped off.  Still, it didn't take all that long and was comfortable and easy.
> 
> We are staying at BWV in a Standard View villa with a nice view of the pond/bridge and the gondolas passing by.  Our room was clean and so far everything has been in good working order.
> 
> We had a bit of an issue when we went to activate our Gold Annual Passes that we purchased a couple of years ago.  The CM in the park Guest Services at first said that the Gold passes were not available and was confused on how to activate (she had never seen one).  After a while, she went to her supervisor who said they can't activate the Gold Pass so they converted it to a Sorcerer Pass.  They did waive the $138 per person upcharge for the cost of that pass.  It doesn't include Photopass like the Gold pass did, but that's no big deal to us.  The whole process did take a while (over 30 minutes) at the Guest Relations at International Gateway.
> 
> The parks have been moderately crowded but the crowds seem to be growing each day.  We have met up with DiznyDad and DiznyDI (you old timers on the thread will remember them) a couple of times and will be sharing a couple of meals with them as our trips are overlapped.
> 
> So far we have not spent much time in the parks.  We think that until our grandchildren are older, we just won't be spending a lot of time with the attractions in the parks.  We don't have any of the current pay-for-FastPass thing and wait times seem to be high (over 75 minutes for Frozen ride and Ratatouille ride.
> 
> We have been enjoying a relaxing trip with plenty of resort time and unhurried wandering around.  We went to Disney Springs yesterday and I think it is safe to say the crowds have returned to WDW.
> 
> Overall a very pleasant trip thus far.  It would be decidedly less fun if we worried about going on rides.


Glad you are having such a nice time.  Looks like you have a nice view from your room.  Please tell DiznyDad and Di hello from me!!!!!  Tell them we miss them.  Hope you continue to have a great trip.


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> Dizny Di and Dad! How I miss them! Send them our best please! As you know, Dana and I are much like you and Mrs. Granny when it comes to our visits to WDW. Glad you are enjoying a nice relaxing stay!


*Corinn*e...I'll be sure to pass your greeting to them.  We are meeting up with them later today at Geyser Point...our first visit to the Lodge this trip.  

And we have talked about future trips with minimal park excursions.  It seems we end up doing more eating or shopping in parks than anything else these days.  It has been relaxing, which is the point of vacations anyway, right?


----------



## Granny

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Glad you are having such a nice time.  Looks like you have a nice view from your room.  Please tell DiznyDad and Di hello from me!!!!!  Tell them we miss them.  Hope you continue to have a great trip.


*DLI.*..I'll be sure to pass along your greetings as well.  It is taking a little time for us to get in the Disney World "mode" but we are having a very nice time.  Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## TCRAIG

Granny said:


> *Corinn*e...I'll be sure to pass your greeting to them.  We are meeting up with them later today at Geyser Point...our first visit to the Lodge this trip.
> 
> And we have talked about future trips with minimal park excursions.  It seems we end up doing more eating or shopping in parks than anything else these days.  It has been relaxing, which is the point of vacations anyway, right?


Hello and say Hi to Di and Dad from the other J+T (Jerry and Tricia that is)


----------



## twinklebug

@Granny I'm so happy you're there and enjoying yourselves. Loving the pics!

They've added so many new rules into the system on top of changing out the passes that it can be very confusing even for seasoned Ticketing cast members.

The biggest new rule, aside from doing away with the Gold pass, is that AP certificates now expire 1 year after purchase. That was never the case before. Disney's programmers have always had trouble implementing changes to rules, and this sounds like one where they did not add the exception needed for passes bought before this new addition of expiration.

They never should have mentioned an upgrade fee, even if it was waived. You bought a valid AP certificate years ago and Disney has been in posession of your money in exchange for that. You also deserve the photopass option unless you had bought the gold pass prior to that being added to them.

As a systems engineer, the biggest problem I have with all this is that it would take a team of 3 to spec, code and test the override feature a total of 3 days to fix and add to the next release (I'm being generous), but they don't. Instead you have hundreds, maybe more standing at the ticketing windows frustrated that it's taking so long to activate a pass while multiple cast members try to do it with an uncooperative system. They're wasting the company's time and money and throwing bumps in the road for guests who should have a seamless experience.

This is a note of warning to us all to keep a keen eye on our passes in our MDE. They may currently say they expire in 2030 but the system may drop them. Get screenshots and keep them where you can access them while at a ticketing window.


----------



## Granny

TCRAIG said:


> Hello and say Hi to Di and Dad from the other J+T (Jerry and Tricia that is)


You got it!!!


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> @Granny I'm so happy you're there and enjoying yourselves. Loving the pics!
> 
> They've added so many new rules into the system on top of changing out the passes that it can be very confusing even for seasoned Ticketing cast members.
> 
> The biggest new rule, aside from doing away with the Gold pass, is that AP certificates now expire 1 year after purchase. That was never the case before. Disney's programmers have always had trouble implementing changes to rules, and this sounds like one where they did not add the exception needed for passes bought before this new addition of expiration.
> 
> They never should have mentioned an upgrade fee, even if it was waived. You bought a valid AP certificate years ago and Disney has been in posession of your money in exchange for that. You also deserve the photopass option unless you had bought the gold pass prior to that being added to them.
> 
> As a systems engineer, the biggest problem I have with all this is that it would take a team of 3 to spec, code and test the override feature a total of 3 days to fix and add to the next release (I'm being generous), but they don't. Instead you have hundreds, maybe more standing at the ticketing windows frustrated that it's taking so long to activate a pass while multiple cast members try to do it with an uncooperative system. They're wasting the company's time and money and throwing bumps in the road for guests who should have a seamless experience.
> 
> This is a note of warning to us all to keep a keen eye on our passes in our MDE. They may currently say they expire in 2030 but the system may drop them. Get screenshots and keep them where you can access them while at a ticketing window.


Cindy, I could agree more with your advice. And your comments about IT fixes are spot on. I can’t imagine how complex the coding for MDE is at this point but it is clear that all the various WDW systems don’t always play nicely together.  I didn’t get photo pass but that’s not a big deal for us. I was just happy that it didn’t cancel all our park reservations we made with the gold pass numbers.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny
Your trip sounds so much more like where our days in WDW are headed
Please tell Rich and Di hello from the jimmytammy crew and we miss not seeing them here


----------



## Granny

I passed along all the greetings to this shady looking group, pictured here in the Iron Spike room.   For those not familiar this is Granny, Mrs. Granny, Dizny Di, and Dizny Dad from left to right


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> I passed along all the greetings to this shady looking group, pictured here in the Iron Spike room. View attachment 667036


Love it!  Great picture!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny
Thanks for sharing the photo!
It’s so great to see so many of our long time groupies together again
So many fond memories have been made with all the folks in this picture


----------



## Corinne

What a great photo, you all look wonderful! I sure wish we were there with you!


----------



## DiznyDi

Hello Groupies!

It’s been awhile since Dizny Dad or I have posted…sometimes life just happens. 

The last time we saw Granny and Mrs Granny was in May 2019. We’ve enjoyed their company and getting ‘caught-up’ on the happenings in our respective families. Geyser Point was a frequent meeting place as was the Carolwood Pacific Room. 

Since the pandemic, Disney is different. We much prefer the pre-pandemic Disney though Wilderness Lodge will always hold a special place in our hearts.


----------



## jimmytammy

DiznyDi
It is so great to hear from you!!  Life does get in the way for sure but when time allows you know you and Dad always have a home here with the Groupies 
Miss seeing you folks here and in person 
Our best to you and Rich from the jimmytammy crew!!


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> DiznyDi
> It is so great to hear from you!!  Life does get in the way for sure but when time allows you know you and Dad always have a home here with the Groupies
> Miss seeing you folks here and in person
> Our best to you and Rich from the jimmytammy crew!!


Hi Di!

What Jimmy said! So great to see you here, you and Rich have been sorely missed!


----------



## TCRAIG

Throwback photo


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DiznyDi said:


> Hello Groupies!
> 
> It’s been awhile since Dizny Dad or I have posted…sometimes life just happens.
> 
> The last time we saw Granny and Mrs Granny was in May 2019. We’ve enjoyed their company and getting ‘caught-up’ on the happenings in our respective families. Geyser Point was a frequent meeting place as was the Carolwood Pacific Room.
> 
> Since the pandemic, Disney is different. We much prefer the pre-pandemic Disney though Wilderness Lodge will always hold a special place in our hearts.


Hi Di!!!!  So good to hear from you.  I totally get the life happens stuff.  I have had my times when I haven't been on here for quite sometime.  Yeah pre pandemic was better.  Way too much planning now with the park reservations and Genie+.  Still enjoy going though.  It's just harder now.  Glad you and the Granny's were able to meet up.  Be sure to check in every now and then and let us know how you and Dad are doing.


----------



## Corinne

TCRAIG said:


> Throwback photo View attachment 667508


Thank you for posting Tricia! Another fun Groupie meet!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan




----------



## twinklebug

Happy Mother's day to all!

I'm fortunate in that my mom is still here, I went to visit her last week and she brought tears of joy to my eyes as she remembered so many things I thought she had forgotten. In particular I went to put a teal colored windbreaker on her that I had retrieved from her FL house recently, she beamed with joy saying "You found it!" When I told her I brought "all" of her clothes back north she was over the hills happy.

Love 'em while we have 'em.

When my mom eventually passes, and it's been close here a few times in the recent past, I know she'd want me to garden in her memory. For now I have her.


----------



## twinklebug




----------



## TCRAIG

This is my first Mother’s Day without my mom - she passed July of last year - I miss her so much but my heart is at peace - she was 95 and it truly was a blessing - I know she’s with God and her beloved father (who died when she was young), her mom and her brother…and hopefully Tyrone Powers and Errol Flynn (who she had major crushes on).


----------



## jimmytammy

I’m a bit late but 
Happy Mothers Day to all our great moms here on the Groupies!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Been a few days since anyone posted so I just wanted to wish everyone a great day!!!  Watching a live stream from WDW and wishing I were there.


----------



## Suzabella

We just got back last night from our trip to HHI.  Being at DHHIR made me so excited for our September trip.  Was able to book our MNSSHP tickets this am and got our tickets/reservations for our other days.  It's saving me from that post vacation slump.

Anxious to be back at our beloved Lodge!  Let the countdown begin....

TCRAIG, those first year of holidays after losing a parent are rough.  I get it even if you know she's at peace.

Hope everyone is doing well!  Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Seth Paridon

Good morning all.  Does anyone know if the BBQ grills outside BR are working?  Last year they were not.  Heading to The Lodge in 23 days and wanted to do some outdoor cooking.  Thanks!

Seth


----------



## Suzabella

Seth Paridon said:


> Good morning all.  Does anyone know if the BBQ grills outside BR are working?  Last year they were not.  Heading to The Lodge in 23 days and wanted to do some outdoor cooking.  Thanks!
> 
> Seth



I honestly have no idea.  We didn't try to cook out the last time we were there.  It was hotter than the surface of the sun so the thought of grill heat wasn't appealing. ;-)

Maybe call the resort and ask if you don't get any responses.


----------



## Granny

We are back from a rather lengthy 10 day stay at BWV.  Overall, we enjoyed the trip and especially the chance to catch up with DDad and Di.  

One thing that I wasn't aware of at all is this new hotel that sprung up since our last trip over two years ago...




Really?  The Swan Reserve hotel?  As you can see it behind the Boardwalk Dance Hall, it is tall and very visible from World Showcase in EPCOT.  DW & I found it to be quite ugly but heard a couple of other guests marveling at how nice it looked.  

A modern looking hotel with absolutely zero theming...at least the Swan & Dolphin hotels have a little theming to them.

This is probably old news to many people, but for us it was a shock when we first drove past it and then saw it throughout our stay.  

Overall, we did enjoy our trip.  10 days and only went to a handful of attractions due to the long lines and our unwillingness to pay for Lightning Lane pass to go on rides we have already been on a hundred times.


----------



## Corinne

Hi Granny,

Welcome back! Glad you had a nice stay, and happy to hear you were able to spend time catching up with DDi and DDad!  We saw the monstrosity hotel last year…we feel the same way you and Cindy feel (gee, I am sure you are surprised by that ).

Dana and I are headed there 3 weeks from tomorrow for a birthday visit. I don’t have huge expectations.

Did you happen to hear when TOWL may be reopening?


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> Hi Granny,
> 
> Welcome back! Glad you had a nice stay, and happy to hear you were able to spend time catching up with DDi and DDad!  We saw the monstrosity hotel last year…we feel the same way you and Cindy feel (gee, I am sure you are surprised by that ).
> 
> Dana and I are headed there 3 weeks from tomorrow for a birthday visit. I don’t have huge expectations.
> 
> Did you happen to hear when TOWL may be reopening?


All they said about TOWL was that it would be opening “soon”.   I hope that it opens in time for your upcoming birthday trip.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> We are back from a rather lengthy 10 day stay at BWV.  Overall, we enjoyed the trip and especially the chance to catch up with DDad and Di.
> 
> One thing that I wasn't aware of at all is this new hotel that sprung up since our last trip over two years ago...
> 
> View attachment 668913
> 
> 
> Really?  The Swan Reserve hotel?  As you can see it behind the Boardwalk Dance Hall, it is tall and very visible from World Showcase in EPCOT.  DW & I found it to be quite ugly but heard a couple of other guests marveling at how nice it looked.
> 
> A modern looking hotel with absolutely zero theming...at least the Swan & Dolphin hotels have a little theming to them.
> 
> This is probably old news to many people, but for us it was a shock when we first drove past it and then saw it throughout our stay.
> 
> Overall, we did enjoy our trip.  10 days and only went to a handful of attractions due to the long lines and our unwillingness to pay for Lightning Lane pass to go on rides we have already been on a hundred times.


Yeah the only good thing is that it sits back far enough that it isn't all that noticable.  It is pretty boring compared to everything else around there.  No character.  How was your BWV stay?  Where was your room?


----------



## Corinne

Happy Saturday Groupies! We will be experiencing summer weather here in MA this weekend, so I am feeling happy, hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Love it!  Great picture!


It sure is a great picture of great folks!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny
The last time we stayed at BWV, they were clearing that area at S&D for the future construction.  It is a bit modernist IMO and doesn't fit the area, being this is the 1st time for me to see it in pictures.  It wouldn't detract from me staying at BWV but it is a sham(e) you can see it so clearly from Epcot.  
Glad you folks had a great trip, got to meet up with Dad and Di and spend some quality time together.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Corinne said:


> Happy Saturday Groupies! We will be experiencing summer weather here in MA this weekend, so I am feeling happy, hope you all have a great weekend!


Gonna be 104 here today and 106 tomorrow.  Yuck


----------



## Granny

Disney loving Iowan said:


> How was your BWV stay?  Where was your room?


We really enjoyed staying at BWV again...it is one of our home resorts and we hadn't stayed there for 5 years.   We especially like staying there during Flower & Garden Festival or Food & Wine Festival times.  

We had room 4117 which is a dedicated 1BR near the corner by the pond.  I think I posted the picture of our room view but here it is again.



This is one of the minority BWV Standard View villas that isn't blocked in some way by a tree.  Looking to the left we had a clear view of BWI and the nightly fireworks from EPCOT.  It was easy to use the stairs and take the walking path shown above as a shortcut to the bus stop.

The Boardwalk itself is pretty empty during the day.  But in the evening it was definitely back to the hustle and bustle we were familiar with, especially after the nightly fireworks show at EPCOT (can you tell I don't know what the show is called?).  While Ample Hills Creamery is no longer there, in its place is an unbranded ice cream place which was always popular during our stay.

Overall, we were happy to be at BWV for this stay.  We did visit Wilderness Lodge a couple of times and it was as wonderful as ever.  And we may have sat with DDad and Di at Geyser Point for a few hours a couple of times during our stay.  

Overall, we were very pleased with the DVC portion of this trip.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> We really enjoyed staying at BWV again...it is one of our home resorts and we hadn't stayed there for 5 years.   We especially like staying there during Flower & Garden Festival or Food & Wine Festival times.
> 
> We had room 4117 which is a dedicated 1BR near the corner by the pond.  I think I posted the picture of our room view but here it is again.
> 
> View attachment 669539
> 
> This is one of the minority BWV Standard View villas that isn't blocked in some way by a tree.  Looking to the left we had a clear view of BWI and the nightly fireworks from EPCOT.  It was easy to use the stairs and take the walking path shown above as a shortcut to the bus stop.
> 
> The Boardwalk itself is pretty empty during the day.  But in the evening it was definitely back to the hustle and bustle we were familiar with, especially after the nightly fireworks show at EPCOT (can you tell I don't know what the show is called?).  While Ample Hills Creamery is no longer there, in its place is an unbranded ice cream place which was always popular during our stay.
> 
> Overall, we were happy to be at BWV for this stay.  We did visit Wilderness Lodge a couple of times and it was as wonderful as ever.  And we may have sat with DDad and Di at Geyser Point for a few hours a couple of times during our stay.
> 
> Overall, we were very pleased with the DVC portion of this trip.


I think we were more to the right of where you were and we were on the first floor.  Liked being able to see the water fowl in the pond but otherwise being on the first floor didn't give us the best view.


----------



## TimbertopNJ

Updating on a previous item I asked about on here…

I asked a boat captain during my stay at Copper Creek about the Contemporary-Fort Wilderness-WL boat route. He wasn’t able to speak with certainty, but he was under the assumption that this boat route has stayed suspended due to two reasons:

1. Hoop-dee-do Revue currently not running
2. A large number of Contemporary rooms being off-line due to the Incredibles Re-theme of the hotel rooms

The aforementioned captain believes that with the Contemporary re-theming done (or nearly done), and the Revue slated to return this summer, the boat route will return to absorb the anticipated interest in the Revue.

If anyone has heard differently, I’ll stand corrected. But it’s nice to see more amenities return to normal. I know I yearned for easy access to California Grill during my stay at WL last week.


----------



## jimmytammy

TimbertopNJ said:


> Updating on a previous item I asked about on here…
> 
> I asked a boat captain during my stay at Copper Creek about the Contemporary-Fort Wilderness-WL boat route. He wasn’t able to speak with certainty, but he was under the assumption that this boat route has stayed suspended due to two reasons:
> 
> 1. Hoop-dee-do Revue currently not running
> 2. A large number of Contemporary rooms being off-line due to the Incredibles Re-theme of the hotel rooms
> 
> The aforementioned captain believes that with the Contemporary re-theming done (or nearly done), and the Revue slated to return this summer, the boat route will return to absorb the anticipated interest in the Revue.
> 
> If anyone has heard differently, I’ll stand corrected. But it’s nice to see more amenities return to normal. I know I yearned for easy access to California Grill during my stay at WL last week.


I sure hope this is true.  It makes sense that the HDDR return will prompt return of boats.  I just enjoy hoping the boats and taking a grand tour of Bay Lake and checking out the resorts.  To me, those little "Steamboat Willies" are like catching a ride on the train at MK.  Nothing overly exciting about them, but, they sure are relaxing.


----------



## Granny

TimbertopNJ said:


> Updating on a previous item I asked about on here…
> 
> I asked a boat captain during my stay at Copper Creek about the Contemporary-Fort Wilderness-WL boat route. He wasn’t able to speak with certainty, but he was under the assumption that this boat route has stayed suspended due to two reasons:
> 
> 1. Hoop-dee-do Revue currently not running
> 2. A large number of Contemporary rooms being off-line due to the Incredibles Re-theme of the hotel rooms
> 
> The aforementioned captain believes that with the Contemporary re-theming done (or nearly done), and the Revue slated to return this summer, the boat route will return to absorb the anticipated interest in the Revue.
> 
> If anyone has heard differently, I’ll stand corrected. But it’s nice to see more amenities return to normal. I know I yearned for easy access to California Grill during my stay at WL last week.


Thanks for the update...I think boat captains rate well above the bus drivers as far as inside scoops!  

Seriously, what the captain told you makes sense.  FW-WL already have a dedicated bus so I can see where the Contemporary would drive user need.  Hopefully CR remodeling, Hoop de Doo Revue and Top of the World Lounge will all come back online relatively soon.  If so, hopefully the boats will be brought out of dry dock.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey guys.  Got some really awful news today.  Our 12 year old corgi Kaya has cancer in her spleen.  We will have to send her off to the rainbow bridge tomorrow.  I'm so devastated.  I have dreaded this for so long but I knew the day would come when I would no longer have my corgis.  I hate this so bad.  It's so unfair that we have to make these kind of decisions.  Prayers and pixie dust for her journey are appreciated.


----------



## CarolynFH

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey guys.  Got some really awful news today.  Our 12 year old corgi Kaya has cancer in her spleen.  We will have to send her off to the rainbow bridge tomorrow.  I'm so devastated.  I have dreaded this for so long but I knew the day would come when I would no longer have my corgis.  I hate this so bad.  It's so unfair that we have to make these kind of decisions.  Prayers and pixie dust for her journey are appreciated.


So sorry - BTDT. I know it’s not much comfort, but you’ll be sending her off peacefully and sparing her much pain. Prayers for you.


----------



## jimmytammy

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey guys.  Got some really awful news today.  Our 12 year old corgi Kaya has cancer in her spleen.  We will have to send her off to the rainbow bridge tomorrow.  I'm so devastated.  I have dreaded this for so long but I knew the day would come when I would no longer have my corgis.  I hate this so bad.  It's so unfair that we have to make these kind of decisions.  Prayers and pixie dust for her journey are appreciated.


Im so sorry.  Prayers for you folks.  I truly believe God has a special place in Heaven for our little ones and we will be reunited with them someday.


----------



## Corinne

So sorry DLI  praying for you


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy said:


> I sure hope this is true.  It makes sense that the HDDR return will prompt return of boats.  I just enjoy hoping the boats and taking a grand tour of Bay Lake and checking out the resorts.  To me, those little "Steamboat Willies" are like catching a ride on the train at MK.  Nothing overly exciting about them, but, they sure are relaxing.


I really enjoyed the “ Steamboat Willies” reference and I “see” it!


----------



## danikoski

jimmytammy said:


> I sure hope this is true.  It makes sense that the HDDR return will prompt return of boats.  I just enjoy hoping the boats and taking a grand tour of Bay Lake and checking out the resorts.  To me, those little "Steamboat Willies" are like catching a ride on the train at MK.  Nothing overly exciting about them, but, they sure are relaxing.


I love the boats, especially the little ones. They are one of the many reasons I love WL.


----------



## jimmytammy

_*Happy Friday all my fellow Groupies!!!*_


----------



## Suzabella

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey guys.  Got some really awful news today.  Our 12 year old corgi Kaya has cancer in her spleen.  We will have to send her off to the rainbow bridge tomorrow.  I'm so devastated.  I have dreaded this for so long but I knew the day would come when I would no longer have my corgis.  I hate this so bad.  It's so unfair that we have to make these kind of decisions.  Prayers and pixie dust for her journey are appreciated.



I'm so very sorry to hear this.  We lost our last Sheltie to Liver Cancer.  Sending heartfelt prayers and buckets of pixie dust.

Fur kids just don't stay with us long enough.


----------



## twinklebug

The more I see of what Disney is doing for new developments, the happier I am that places like VWL were created back when Disney really invested in what they built.

Riviera doesn't impress me with their "Tower studio" rooms that are wickedly overpriced for what they are, and now the new conversions to Grand Floridian Villas' Resort Studio category have me feeling like they aren't even _trying _to build out a proper villa. Sure having two normal queen beds could be nice, but without the kitchenette they're nothing more than hotel rooms with a DVC label slapped on. Certainly not a home away from home.

People who love the Poly have every right to say the new tower building being built doesn't fit in... and it looks suspiciously similar to what they had planned over at Fort Wilderness's door. Two entirely differently themed resorts with designs that look like they were drawn out on the same desk, same day?

They can say they're building out something for everyone, but these changes don't feel like they're staying on brand. Is the DVC brand being cheapened?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twinklebug said:


> The more I see of what Disney is doing for new developments, the happier I am that places like VWL were created back when Disney really invested in what they built.
> 
> Riviera doesn't impress me with their "Tower studio" rooms that are wickedly overpriced for what they are, and now the new conversions to Grand Floridian Villas' Resort Studio category have me feeling like they aren't even _trying _to build out a proper villa. Sure having two normal queen beds could be nice, but without the kitchenette they're nothing more than hotel rooms with a DVC label slapped on. Certainly not a home away from home.
> 
> People who love the Poly have every right to say the new tower building being built doesn't fit in... and it looks suspiciously similar to what they had planned over at Fort Wilderness's door. Two entirely differently themed resorts with designs that look like they were drawn out on the same desk, same day?
> 
> They can say they're building out something for everyone, but these changes don't feel like they're staying on brand. Is the DVC brand being cheapened?


I totally agree


----------



## Crabby_Dan

twinklebug said:


> Is the DVC brand being cheapened?


Interesting question. It’s certainly not “cheaper”.  Disney is buying back 2042 resort contracts ( including VWL) and reselling them for $200 per point. They have 2 new DVC projects in the works. Disney apparently believes there’s a future for a bland, generic DVC. 

I’m glad we were able to experience the Disney we loved. But, I understand we ( the wife and I, not to imply any you Groupies fit into that category ) are the “dinosaurs” now.  The next generations probably won’t even be aware they are missing anything.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Crabby_Dan said:


> Interesting question. It’s certainly not “cheaper”.  Disney is buying back 2042 resort contracts ( including VWL) and reselling them for $200 per point. They have 2 new DVC projects in the works. Disney apparently believes there’s a future for a bland, generic DVC.
> 
> I’m glad we were able to experience the Disney we loved. But, I understand we ( the wife and I, not to imply any you Groupies fit into that category ) are the “dinosaurs” now.  The next generations probably won’t even be aware they are missing anything.


It's so frustrating.  If I want bland I'll stay off property.  One of the reasons I stay on property is for the charm and ambience.


----------



## Granny

Crabby_Dan said:


> Interesting question. It’s certainly not “cheaper”.  Disney is buying back 2042 resort contracts ( including VWL) and reselling them for $200 per point. They have 2 new DVC projects in the works. Disney apparently believes there’s a future for a bland, generic DVC.
> 
> I’m glad we were able to experience the Disney we loved. But, I understand we ( the wife and I, not to imply any you Groupies fit into that category ) are the “dinosaurs” now.  The next generations probably won’t even be aware they are missing anything.



*Dan.*..as a fellow dinosaur I have to say I agree with you.  Especially on the last point.  For us, the theming of the resorts was always critical but it seems that is no longer valued as much by new buyers.  For us, the original VWL decor was dark, and I know some people hated the couch design.  But the decor to us always fit with what we thought the theming was.  When they lightened the colors and made it more generic during a past refurb, it was not an improvement in our mind.

However, many people did feel that it was a great improvement to the "dark and woodsy" VWL of the past.  And as long as Disney continues to sell DVC well, they obviously don't feel motivated to put special theming touches into new construction or refurbishments.  

We started going to WDW in 1998 and even then we read about how Disney was going downhill.  Attractions from the 70's and 80's were closed and there will always be a faction opposed to any change.  As a new visitor to WDW at that time, we thought the changes were an improvement.  The FastPass system was good, Magical Express started up and then at some point we got significant discounts on admission pricing through Annual Passes.  So for us newcomers, Disney was all good and exciting.  

For newcomers these days, they most likely feel the same.  Disney is certainly investing in the parks with new attractions and even entire lands such as Pandora or Star Wars lands.  So they see DVC as a good way to come back and see the parks which continue to evolve.

Nobody is right or wrong here.  Disney is doing what they think they should do, and based on attendance it is hard to say they are wrong.  But for us dinosaurs, we do tend to miss some of the good old days.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> *Dan.*..as a fellow dinosaur I have to say I agree with you.  Especially on the last point.  For us, the theming of the resorts was always critical but it seems that is no longer valued as much by new buyers.  For us, the original VWL decor was dark, and I know some people hated the couch design.  But the decor to us always fit with what we thought the theming was.  When they lightened the colors and made it more generic during a past refurb, it was not an improvement in our mind.
> 
> However, many people did feel that it was a great improvement to the "dark and woodsy" VWL of the past.  And as long as Disney continues to sell DVC well, they obviously don't feel motivated to put special theming touches into new construction or refurbishments.
> 
> We started going to WDW in 1998 and even then we read about how Disney was going downhill.  Attractions from the 70's and 80's were closed and there will always be a faction opposed to any change.  As a new visitor to WDW at that time, we thought the changes were an improvement.  The FastPass system was good, Magical Express started up and then at some point we got significant discounts on admission pricing through Annual Passes.  So for us newcomers, Disney was all good and exciting.
> 
> For newcomers these days, they most likely feel the same.  Disney is certainly investing in the parks with new attractions and even entire lands such as Pandora or Star Wars lands.  So they see DVC as a good way to come back and see the parks which continue to evolve.
> 
> Nobody is right or wrong here.  Disney is doing what they think they should do, and based on attendance it is hard to say they are wrong.  But for us dinosaurs, we do tend to miss some of the good old days.


I'm with you Dinosaurs 
We were right behind you Granny on 1st visit being in 99.  We have friends who have been going since early 70s and though back then when we were newbies, they didnt say a lot about what they felt was a decline in things, but later they started really opening our eyes to how things had changed for them, and eventually we started seeing decline too, in our eyes.  
I agree that changes in resorts are being homogenized but maybe the new public doesn't see it that way.
I have another friend, much younger than me that still sees it all through rose colored glasses, goes every time she can, etc., much like we were back in the day.
Times change, maybe us Dinos get a bit more cynical.  Many of us long for the good ol days when times were simpler, including WDW.  I wish I could put those rose colored spectacles back on!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> I'm with you Dinosaurs
> We were right behind you Granny on 1st visit being in 99.  We have friends who have been going since early 70s and though back then when we were newbies, they didnt say a lot about what they felt was a decline in things, but later they started really opening our eyes to how things had changed for them, and eventually we started seeing decline too, in our eyes.
> I agree that changes in resorts are being homogenized but maybe the new public doesn't see it that way.
> I have another friend, much younger than me that still sees it all through rose colored glasses, goes every time she can, etc., much like we were back in the day.
> Times change, maybe us Dinos get a bit more cynical.  Many of us long for the good ol days when times were simpler, including WDW.  I wish I could put those rose colored spectacles back on!!


My first trip was 1979.  Wish I could go back in time just once to see the parks the way they used to be.  Of course that first trip it was just MK.  I just remember everything being spotless.  You would never see anything not in working order.  I feel bad for my daughter that she couldn't experience that.


----------



## mom2missmous

Suzabella said:


> I'm so very sorry to hear this.  We lost our last Sheltie to Liver Cancer.  Sending heartfelt prayers and buckets of pixie dust.
> 
> Fur kids just don't stay with us long enough.


sending pixie dust and prayers  your way!  So sorry you lost your precious baby!  we had to say good-bye to  our wonderful cat, Doobie due to cancer  a couple of years ago despite thousands of dollars of treatment.  So hard to say good bye even when you know it is best!


----------



## Corinne

Hi fellow ! While I visited in 1972 as a kid, and enjoyed several trips as a young adult, our family began staying onsite in 1995. We became DVC members in 2001, and  I remember thinking 2042 was such a long way off! Yikes!

I still look forward to more stays, hopefully with grandchildren in tow. I guess when it comes to many things, including the way Disney used to be, we need to invoke Dr. Seuss, and not cry because it's over smile because it happened!


----------



## kayteekt

Hello! DVC members here with an upcoming stay at CC (studio). We check in Sunday! We've stayed at WL but it's been about 8 years ago and on hotel side. Kids are 14 and 10 and they've been asking about staying here ever since we stayed here last. We've been to Disney plenty and will pop into parks but looking to have a more laid back vacation. I did see it looks like there's a nice grill area and basketball court. What else could we do on a resort heavy trip at WL?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

kayteekt said:


> Hello! DVC members here with an upcoming stay at CC (studio). We check in Sunday! We've stayed at WL but it's been about 8 years ago and on hotel side. Kids are 14 and 10 and they've been asking about staying here ever since we stayed here last. We've been to Disney plenty and will pop into parks but looking to have a more laid back vacation. I did see it looks like there's a nice grill area and basketball court. What else could we do on a resort heavy trip at WL?


The grille at Geyser Point is really nice!  One thing I will suggest is that you will be really close to Fort Wilderness and there is a lot that you can do there like horseback riding and archery.  Not sure if they are doing it at the Lodge right now but you could rent a boat.  I think they are doing it at the Contemporary.


----------



## sleepydog25

kayteekt said:


> Hello! DVC members here with an upcoming stay at CC (studio). We check in Sunday! We've stayed at WL but it's been about 8 years ago and on hotel side. Kids are 14 and 10 and they've been asking about staying here ever since we stayed here last. We've been to Disney plenty and will pop into parks but looking to have a more laid back vacation. I did see it looks like there's a nice grill area and basketball court. What else could we do on a resort heavy trip at WL?


 to the Groupies! We're so glad you've joined us!

There are a few grilling areas found mostly near the cabins: one on the north side near the smaller numbered cabins and two on the south side (larger numbers). And, yes, there's the court on the south side, as well. One of the favorite things people like to do is ask the front desk for a Hidden Mickey sheet where you can go searching for them around the resort. Then, you can head over to the Carrollwood Pacific Room in the VWL building (the one some people now call BRV) and play board games by the fire. Grab some food at Geyser Point and then play ping-pong. Watch the geyser blow on the hour throughout the day. It's a relaxing, fun place to be. Enjoy!


----------



## Corinne

Pre Covid they had s’mores campfires over by geyser point. You had to purchase the fixings but that may be fun!


----------



## danikoski

Corinne said:


> Pre Covid they had s’mores campfires over by geyser point. You had to purchase the fixings but that may be fun!


The s'mores are back! And they have special 50th anniversary chocolates for them.


----------



## twinklebug

I've managed to change part of my December trip over to Copper Creek. 

While I adore AKV, the last 5+ trips have been nothing but AKV stays. So, so happy. Should be moving resorts on my birthday.


----------



## twinklebug

kayteekt said:


> Hello! DVC members here with an upcoming stay at CC (studio). We check in Sunday! We've stayed at WL but it's been about 8 years ago and on hotel side. Kids are 14 and 10 and they've been asking about staying here ever since we stayed here last. We've been to Disney plenty and will pop into parks but looking to have a more laid back vacation. I did see it looks like there's a nice grill area and basketball court. What else could we do on a resort heavy trip at WL?


Needless to say I'm sure most of your time will be down at the pools. There's also the waterparks to consider for a day.

If you want to venture out to someplace interesting but inexpensive, check out YeeHaa Bob in the Riverview Roost Lounge over at Port Orleans Riverside. He has a schedule, be sure to check the dates he's there with Disney before taking the trip over... I think it's Wednesday through Saturday around 8:30pm to midnight. He performs 3 unique sets throughout the evening and is fun for any age.  Bob's show tends to become a highlight memory of the trip for anyone who sees him.


----------



## bobbiwoz

twinklebug said:


> I've managed to change part of my December trip over to Copper Creek.
> 
> While I adore AKV, the last 5+ trips have been nothing but AKV stays. So, so happy. Should be moving resorts on my birthday.


Wow, lucky change!


----------



## twinklebug

bobbiwoz said:


> Wow, lucky change!


Very, very lucky. I had them wait-listed as a set for either CC or BR (hate that name) and can't believe they came through. It's only for 3 nights, but I'll love every moment of it and will take numerous walks down the covered walkway into VWL.

I am excited to try out the CC room.


----------



## jimmytammy

twinklebug said:


> If you want to venture out to someplace interesting but inexpensive, check out YeeHaa Bob in the Riverview Roost Lounge over at Port Orleans Riverside. He has a schedule, be sure to check the dates he's there with Disney before taking the trip over... I think it's Wednesday through Saturday around 8:30pm to midnight. He performs 3 unique sets throughout the evening and is fun for any age. Bob's show tends to become a highlight memory of the trip for anyone who sees him.


I second this.  Bob puts on quite the show and loves audience participation.  He makes me laugh every time I see his show


----------



## jimmytammy

kayteekt​
*Welcome to the groupies!!*


----------



## Corinne

Happy Friday Groupies! Our countdown is @ 8 days! I haven’t seen an update to when TOWL reopens, but I’m sure hoping for some birthday pixies dust!


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne 
Moose Dust coming your way!!  We too hope for TOTWL to be open for our Oct trip


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> Corinne
> Moose Dust coming your way!!  We too hope for TOTWL to be open for our Oct trip


I’m pretty confident it will be open by then since they made the announcement last month, but who knows!

We are staying at BLT, so I will definitely be investigating!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hope everyone is having a good weekend and I hope we all remember the real reason behind Memorial Day.  I'm so grateful to those who gave it all.


----------



## Granny

*DLI*...you are so right.  God bless those who gave the last full measure of devotion.


----------



## twinklebug

Doesn't happen often, but the originally celebrated Memorial day, May 30th, is falling on the celebrated Memorial day.

I know we have a groupie with today as their birthday, not listed, and while we've all but stopped with the birthday wishes, I just want to extend one to all along with my son who I believe still reads here but stays aloof, as well as the rest of the crew I've been forgetting to check.




Spoiler: Recent Birthdays!



*April*
@Granny ... 12
@tea pot  &  @DisneyNutzy ... 18
@luvvwl ... 22
@DiznyDi ... 23

*May*

@franandaj ... 1
@loribell ... 3
@DiznyDad !!! ... 7
@Lorana ...9
@rusafee1183 ... 11
Maria ( @MiaSRN62 )... 23
@sechem32 (Liz) ... 28

*Happy (Belated) Birthday wishes to all!* 




Interesting note from Time, kind of hard to enforce and most folk are not aware of it:

It’s legally required to observe a National Moment of Remembrance​In December 2000, Congress passed a law requiring Americans to pause at 3 p.m. local time on Memorial Day to remember and honor the fallen. But this doesn’t appear to be common knowledge, or if it is, by 3 p.m. most people seem to be too deep into a hot dog-induced food coma to officially observe the moment.

In honor of those who have fallen:

Never to be forgotten.


----------



## jimmytammy

May we never forget those who gave the last full measure 
We owe them everything!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Pete had a really good vlog out on Dis DVC fans that I watched this morning.  It discussed some of the things we have spoken about on here about how Disney is making things so generic anymore.  They also talked about the refurb taking so long at the VWL.  It was interesting to watch and would recommend it.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the weekend my fellow groupies!!


----------



## Suzabella

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Pete had a really good vlog out on Dis DVC fans that I watched this morning.  It discussed some of the things we have spoken about on here about how Disney is making things so generic anymore.  They also talked about the refurb taking so long at the VWL.  It was interesting to watch and would recommend it.



It was a really good show. Hopefully DVC pays more attention to him than they have us.


----------



## Corinne

Request please…..we’re scheduled to fly out tomorrow morning, with the tropical storm looming this isn’t looking good.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Corinne said:


> Request please…..we’re scheduled to fly out tomorrow morning, with the tropical storm looming this isn’t looking good.


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> Request please…..we’re scheduled to fly out tomorrow morning, with the tropical storm looming this isn’t looking good.


Moose Dust headed your way!! Best wishes for that bad boy to fizzle out, cross over without a hitch and back out to sea


----------



## Corinne

Disney loving Iowan said:


>


Thank you DLI!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Corinne said:


> Thank you DLI!


I hope it works out for you!!!


----------



## twinklebug

Corinne said:


> Request please…..we’re scheduled to fly out tomorrow morning, with the tropical storm looming this isn’t looking good.


You got this.


----------



## Corinne

twinklebug said:


> You got this.


Thank you Cindy! I hope so!!


----------



## TCRAIG

Corinne said:


> Request please…..we’re scheduled to fly out tomorrow morning, with the tropical storm looming this isn’t looking good.


----------



## Corinne

TCRAIG said:


>


Thanks Tricia! Worked! We’re on the Mears Shuttle on way to BLT! Now if only the room would be ready soon! Too much to ask I shall not be greedy!!!


----------



## twinklebug

Corinne said:


> We’re on the Mears Shuttle on way to BLT! Now if only the room would be ready soon! Too much to ask I shall not be greedy!!!



Enjoy!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Corinne said:


> Thanks Tricia! Worked! We’re on the Mears Shuttle on way to BLT! Now if only the room would be ready soon! Too much to ask I shall not be greedy!!!


So glad to hear this!  So jealous you are staying at BLT.  Stayed there for the first time in February and just loved it so much!!!  How is your view?


----------



## Corinne

Disney loving Iowan said:


> So glad to hear this!  So jealous you are staying at BLT.  Stayed there for the first time in February and just loved it so much!!!  How is your view?


You can be the judge, but I would say perfect!


----------



## Corinne

Dupe post


----------



## Corinne

When we arrived at BLT our room was not ready so we headed over to grab lunch and ate it at The Outer Rim while sipping our first BIRTHDAY WEEK libations. We checked on status of room around 2:00, and it was ready….12th floor, gorgeous view.

We freshened up and headed to MK (very crowded) and got to a few attractions walked around then headed to GF for dinner. After dinner we went back to The Outer Rim (are you sensing a theme here?)

Pretty view from Outer Rim (although WL isn’t visible from the windows), we did see a partial rainbow! 
This AM I am sitting on my balcony enjoying the view and my coffee - truly one of my favorite things to do here at WDW! I managed to score a boarding group for Guardians hopefully we won’t get motion sickness. I am not a coaster fan at all, but I want to try it at least once!


----------



## Suzabella

So glad your trip is off to a great start!  And a boarding group for GoG?  Wow!!  I've heard they sell out in like 7 seconds.  Anxious to hear what you think.  I've already bought my meclazine for September in case we're lucky enough to ride it.


----------



## mom2missmous

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Pete had a really good vlog out on Dis DVC fans that I watched this morning.  It discussed some of the things we have spoken about on here about how Disney is making things so generic anymore.  They also talked about the refurb taking so long at the VWL.  It was interesting to watch and would recommend it.


Yes it was a good vlog   thanks for pointing  it out!  He clearly gives voice to the  frustration over the delay in re-doing BR!  I know and agree  the rooms need refurbishment, but we can still manage to enjoy the charm of the resort as a whole.  Hope they put Murphy beds in the rooms!  We are currently in ROFR for a small add on at our beloved BRV .. fingers crossed we pass!  Already thinking that we will need more points than the paltry  75,  hoping another small contract  comes around we can grab (100 or less).  We are long time owners at BVC, but as much as we love  that resort , we LOVE wl  for its unique atmosphere  and  theming - in fact already stay there more often than BCV hence the add on lol.


----------



## Suzabella

mom2missmous said:


> Yes it was a good vlog   thanks for pointing  it out!  He clearly gives voice to the  frustration over the delay in re-doing BR!  I know and agree  the rooms need refurbishment, but we can still manage to enjoy the charm of the resort as a whole.  Hope they put Murphy beds in the rooms!  We are currently in ROFR for a small add on at our beloved BRV .. fingers crossed we pass!  Already thinking that we will need more points than the paltry  75,  hoping another small contract  comes around we can grab (100 or less).  We are long time owners at BVC, but as much as we love  that resort , we LOVE wl  for its unique atmosphere  and  theming - in fact already stay there more often than BCV hence the add on lol.



The pictures that were floating around of the test rooms showed the Murphy beds.  Hope they don't change that feature but it seems they're becoming the norm for refurbs.

We're staying at BCV in September for the first time for a couple nights. Looking forward to it!


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne
Glad the storm stayed away and the trip is going well
Loving the pics and view
We too like the Outer Rim.  There is a older lady  there who is super nice and has worked there several years we like a lot
We also enjoy a cup o joe on the balconies at WDW
Our trips seem to correlate and it revolves around liquids of some sort or the other


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Suzabella said:


> So glad your trip is off to a great start!  And a boarding group for GoG?  Wow!!  I've heard they sell out in like 7 seconds.  Anxious to hear what you think.  I've already bought my meclazine for September in case we're lucky enough to ride it.


Does that work better than Dramamine?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Corinne I would say that's a pretty good view!   We were on the inside and faced the other side.  Not complaining though.  We loved it there.


----------



## Suzabella

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Does that work better than Dramamine?


It's the generic version.  $6.50 or so on Amazon for 100 tabs.  It's the exact mg that Dr prescribed me for Vertigo in January.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Suzabella said:


> It's the generic version.  $6.50 or so on Amazon for 100 tabs.  It's the exact mg that Dr prescribed me for Vertigo in January.


I'm a bit worried about getting sick.  I was figuring on using Sea Bands and Dramamine.


----------



## Suzabella

I feel the same way!  I want to ride it but I remember how sick MS made me and I really don't want to lose a day at Epcot by feeling awful.  Going to try Meclizine on Remy and see how it goes.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Suzabella said:


> I feel the same way!  I want to ride it but I remember how sick MS made me and I really don't want to lose a day at Epcot by feeling awful.  Going to try Meclizine on Remy and see how it goes.


I hope it goes well.  I really wanna ride it but like you said I don't wanna be sick the rest of the day.


----------



## twinklebug

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I'm a bit worried about getting sick.  I was figuring on using Sea Bands and Dramamine.


I've been getting more sensitive to motion as I grow older too.

Trying to help out with what I've heard:
For GotG I heard that if you allow your eyes to follow the action as intended you should be fine. It's when you close them and try to open them again or force yourself to look back at other items that you'll experience the dizzies.

On Remy (my experience) it's the 3D glasses causing the nausea. Pop them over your eyes only during the screens & keep them off between. Benefit of doing this is it gives us a chance to really appreciate the 3D elements, such as in the fridge. Worked for me.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twinklebug said:


> I've been getting more sensitive to motion as I grow older too.
> 
> Trying to help out with what I've heard:
> For GotG I heard that if you allow your eyes to follow the action as intended you should be fine. It's when you close them and try to open them again or force yourself to look back at other items that you'll experience the dizzies.
> 
> On Remy (my experience) it's the 3D glasses causing the nausea. Pop them over your eyes only during the screens & keep them off between. Benefit of doing this is it gives us a chance to really appreciate the 3D elements, such as in the fridge. Worked for me.


I didn't have any problems on Remy.  I didn't realize that was a problem for some people.


----------



## bobbiwoz

@Corrine how was it???


----------



## Corinne

Suzabella said:


> So glad your trip is off to a great start!  And a boarding group for GoG?  Wow!!  I've heard they sell out in like 7 seconds.  Anxious to hear what you think.  I've already bought my meclazine for September in case we're lucky enough to ride it.


The trick….which I learned for ROTR is not to use WiFi….I checked the internet speed for WiFi, it was very low,,,like less than 20! Turn on LTE! We got boarding group 96. 

As far as my experience on GOTG….one and done! With the exception of the cool launch, I literally had my eyes closed the entire time. That said, I am not a coaster fan, especially in the dark. They say you should do something every day that scares you, that experience was a weeks worth of scary for me! Lol


----------



## Suzabella

Great tip!  Thanks!

I love SM and RR and both are in the dark so...not sure what I'll think.  Any motion sickness?


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> Corinne
> Glad the storm stayed away and the trip is going well
> Loving the pics and view
> We too like the Outer Rim.  There is a older lady  there who is super nice and has worked there several years we like a lot
> We also enjoy a cup o joe on the balconies at WDW
> Our trips seem to correlate and it revolves around liquids of some sort or the other


Yes, Jimmy she is still there, she is so nice! The only way way it could be more enjoyable would be if you, Tammy and Casey were joining us! And all the other Groupies!

Our new fav spot we discovered - Steakhouse 71! Fantastic lounge, and the bar staff phenomenal! We wanted a burger the other night so headed there on a whim (we would not have done so if TOWL was open!]. We had such a great time, and they offer the FULL menu there. We had plans for my bday dinner (last night) at the restaurant so we stuck to a shared burger for me and Mac and cheese for Dana. The drinks, conversation and food awesome! Our dinner last night also A+!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Corinne said:


> Yes, Jimmy she is still there, she is so nice! The only way way it could be more enjoyable would be if you, Tammy and Casey were joining us! And all the other Groupies!
> 
> Our new fav spot we discovered - Steakhouse 71! Fantastic lounge, and the bar staff phenomenal! We wanted a burger the other night so headed there on a whim (we would not have done so if TOWL was open!]. We had such a great time, and they offer the FULL menu there. We had plans for my bday dinner (last night) at the restaurant so we stuck to a shared burger for me and Mac and cheese for Dana. The drinks, conversation and food awesome! Our dinner last night also A+!


We loved Steakhouse 71!!!  I got the ADR's on a whim and almost cancelled it before we went on the trip.  I'm so glad I didn't.  The food and the service were so good!  Wish I could go back.


----------



## Corinne

Suzabella said:


> Great tip!  Thanks!
> 
> I love SM and RR and both are in the dark so...not sure what I'll think.  Any motion sickness?


Nope, not at all for me or my hubby! I think you will love it!


----------



## Suzabella

Thanks for the report!  Ordered Meclizine.  Gonna try it.


----------



## bobbiwoz

We are also fans of Steakhouse 71!

Thanks for GOTG report.


----------



## Maria_Ohana

I get motion sickness more now as I get older. I took Bonine about 1.5 hrs before riding it. I made sure I had an empty stomach, with nothing to eat before riding it.  I didn't get sick at all.  We were seated in the front row. Definitely keeping your head back, eyes open and focus  on the things you can see during the ride. Don't focus on the tracks if you're at the front. Good luck.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Been awhile since anyone has posted so I just thought I'd say hope everyone is having a good weekend!!!  Really hot here in AZ.  It's really windy and we have some big clouds out there but I think it's just teasing us. I doubt it will rain.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey DLI
We are at the lake for weekend 
We too need rain
Been watering our garden every other day just to keep it alive until we get some much needed H20 from the sky
It’s supposed to get over 100 heat index here in NC this coming week 
Not looking forward to that since I work in construction


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Who else wishes they were here right now?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> Hey DLI
> We are at the lake for weekend
> We too need rain
> Been watering our garden every other day just to keep it alive until we get some much needed H20 from the sky
> It’s supposed to get over 100 heat index here in NC this coming week
> Not looking forward to that since I work in construction


My Dad worked for a home remodeling company and I remember so many times how in the summer he would come home totally drenched and so wiped out from a long day of working in the heat.  My Mom was so glad when he retired because she worried about him working like that.  Have a great time at the lake!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Here in Cape May NJ, our temperatures have been moderate.  Today the forecast called for severe thunderstorms.  Tom and I took our bikes, I have an adult tricycle that I love, out, but headed home quickly when we felt a drop.  Well, the drop is all we got.

Our TX Family will be visiting soon.  We haven’t been able to visit them at all this year so it’s something we are looking forward to.  

Tomorrow I find out if the radiation treatments I had for skin cancer did the job.  Those treatments are not like other radiation treatments, very short, not hurting.  There were 3 treatments a week for 5 weeks, then a 3 week pause before tomorrow’s visit.

I hope you get the relief from the heat, DLI!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

bobbiwoz said:


> Here in Cape May NJ, our temperatures have been moderate.  Today the forecast called for severe thunderstorms.  Tom and I took our bikes, I have an adult tricycle that I love, out, but headed home quickly when we felt a drop.  Well, the drop is all we got.
> 
> Our TX Family will be visiting soon.  We haven’t been able to visit them at all this year so it’s something we are looking forward to.
> 
> Tomorrow I find out if the radiation treatments I had for skin cancer did the job.  Those treatments are not like other radiation treatments, very short, not hurting.  There were 3 treatments a week for 5 weeks, then a 3 week pause before tomorrow’s visit.
> 
> I hope you get the relief from the heat, DLI!


Best of luck to you Bobbi.  I hope the radiation was successful.  What kind of cancer was it?  I had melanoma 6 years ago.


----------



## TCRAIG

Fingers crossed Bobbi that all is well!


----------



## jimmytammy

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Who else wishes they were here right now?


Me!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Bobbi
Prayers and Moose Dust coming your way


----------



## Suzabella

Thinking of you Bobbi!  Sending prayers and pixie dust your way!


----------



## Suzabella

Copied this from the Wilderness Lodge questions thread.

Could it be?  Maybe?  

https://dvcnews.com/resorts/villas-...27-wilderness-lodge-construction-permit-filed


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Suzabella said:


> Copied this from the Wilderness Lodge questions thread.
> 
> Could it be?  Maybe?
> 
> https://dvcnews.com/resorts/villas-...27-wilderness-lodge-construction-permit-filed


Hmmm.  Interesting.  The whole thing still worries me though.  I don't want them to take the rustic charm away.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Has anyone in this group been to Tokyo Disney?


----------



## twinklebug

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hmmm.  Interesting.  The whole thing still worries me though.  I don't want them to take the rustic charm away.


Going off the hallway colors test I think they'll keep the charm. Probably going to get a nice upgrade on the pull out sofa!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twinklebug said:


> Going off the hallway colors test I think they'll keep the charm. Probably going to get a nice upgrade on the pull out sofa!


I just don't like what they did with the Copper Creek rooms.  They look more fitting for the Grand Californian.  I worry that they will do that to the VWL rooms too.


----------



## Suzabella

I liked the photos that showed up months ago.  I was concerned they'd ruin the lodge feel also but those pictures went a long way to make me relax a bit.  The addition of the Murphy bed and the banquette seating like other resorts will be an improvement.  And the Mickey and Pluto camping art over the couch?  I really hope they keep that!!


----------



## Lorana

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Has anyone in this group been to Tokyo Disney?


I have, back in 2018!  I was supposed to go again in 2020...then 2021... then 2022... and so now it is indefinitely on hold, as we have other travel plans for the next few years when not "home" in Disney World.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Lorana said:


> I have, back in 2018!  I was supposed to go again in 2020...then 2021... then 2022... and so now it is indefinitely on hold, as we have other travel plans for the next few years when not "home" in Disney World.


We are thinking about going in 2024.  My daughter was there in 2019 but only got to Disneyland not Sea.


----------



## twinklebug

SWA just opened up airfare for December for those looking.


----------



## TCRAIG

I wish Charlotte airport had SWA as a carrier -


----------



## Lorana

Disney loving Iowan said:


> We are thinking about going in 2024.  My daughter was there in 2019 but only got to Disneyland not Sea.


DisneySea is probably my favorite Disney park (I’ve been to FL, CA, HK, and Tokyo - just need Shanghai and Paris), if only because of the immaculate attention to detail. There’s so much to just LOOK at. And it’s a great overall theme. If you can afford it, absolutely stay at MiraCosta (though we did a split stay between the Disneyland Hotel in a Beauty & Beast themed room and MiraCosta in a Venice room overlooking the canals in the park). I also recommend splurging on the package that gives you Fastpasses - lines are LONG, even with Fastpasses. Also, don’t look online for anything about the Journey to the Center of the Earth ride. Not knowing what to expect is part of the thrill of the ride. We used two of our Fastpasses to ride it twice. 

Happy to answer any questions you might have!  It’s an amazing park and I wish I could go again!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Lorana said:


> DisneySea is probably my favorite Disney park (I’ve been to FL, CA, HK, and Tokyo - just need Shanghai and Paris), if only because of the immaculate attention to detail. There’s so much to just LOOK at. And it’s a great overall theme. If you can afford it, absolutely stay at MiraCosta (though we did a split stay between the Disneyland Hotel in a Beauty & Beast themed room and MiraCosta in a Venice room overlooking the canals in the park). I also recommend splurging on the package that gives you Fastpasses - lines are LONG, even with Fastpasses. Also, don’t look online for anything about the Journey to the Center of the Earth ride. Not knowing what to expect is part of the thrill of the ride. We used two of our Fastpasses to ride it twice.
> 
> Happy to answer any questions you might have!  It’s an amazing park and I wish I could go again!


Thank you!  I appreciate it.  My daughter said something about them having a lottery system.  It will be interesting figuring that out but at least she has some experience with it at TDR.  She is super excited about going to Sea.


----------



## sleepydog25

TCRAIG said:


> I wish Charlotte airport had SWA as a carrier -


It's early here as I'm off to market in a few minutes, but Southwest does fly out of CLT. Perhaps I am misinterpreting your SWA?


----------



## TCRAIG

sleepydog25 said:


> It's early here as I'm off to market in a few minutes, but Southwest does fly out of CLT. Perhaps I am misinterpreting your SWA?


They do have some - but nothing direct to MCO


----------



## sleepydog25

TCRAIG said:


> They do have some - but nothing direct to MCO


Ahhh, direct. Gotcha.


----------



## TCRAIG

sleepydog25 said:


> Ahhh, direct. Gotcha.


But in truth - they had a lot more flights than I thought so I’m glad you mentioned  that they do indeed have CLT service…thanks!


----------



## jimmytammy

TCRAIG said:


> They do have some - but nothing direct to MCO


RDU used to have SWA direct flights to MCO, but the drive from Charlotte area may not be the best.  Greensboro has Allegiant direct to Sanford(about an hour drive from WDW)that we have used on occasion.  Not sure if that would be of interest to you folks, but a tad closer than RDU.

Edit:  BTW, I see you folks will be in WDW around same time as us.  We are planning to drive down on Oct 9, stay offsite, then move over to SSR 10th-13th, then over to meet up with our DD and her family at BLT 13th-21st.  Maybe we can plan a mini meet if y'all are up for it!

Our plan for the 3 days 10-12 are to hang out at DS and Epcot(38 Special is there on the 10th)and catch other shows once we see who the artist is.  If artist isn't appealing to us, we may go to HS to catch newer attractions.  13th will be move day so taking it easy, maybe TOTWL or one of the other lounges at CR.
Sounds like we are going wide open, but really not, just doing things our DD and her little family not interested in before they arrive.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan




----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Fathers Day to all the great Dads here in our gang


----------



## sleepydog25

Now that the site is back up, time for an update from any Groupies who might have tried to get on post something yesterday. Any takers?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

sleepydog25 said:


> Now that the site is back up, time for an update from any Groupies who might have tried to get on post something yesterday. Any takers?


I don't have anything I was gonna say but I hope everyone has a great Wednesday!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Hi!  Our Houston Family is visiting, and our 10 and 8 year old grandsons helped me make a blueberry pie this morning.  They came right on the dot at 7:30 as I suggested.

After lunch the whole family came to enjoy it and it was all gone in 10 minutes!

I suggested we make another one on Saturday and they agreed.


That’s what I’ve been doing!  DLI, hope your Wednesday has been a good one!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

bobbiwoz said:


> Hi!  Our Houston Family is visiting, and our 10 and 8 year old grandsons helped me make a blueberry pie this morning.  They came right on the dot at 7:30 as I suggested.
> 
> After lunch the whole family came to enjoy it and it was all gone in 10 minutes!
> 
> I suggested we make another one on Saturday and they agreed.
> 
> View attachment 678502
> That’s what I’ve been doing!  DLI, hope your Wednesday has been a good one!


Dang that is no fair posting that picture and making me hungry for one now lol.  It looks delicious!


----------



## bobbiwoz

@Disney loving Iowan I just wanted to get on the boards and say something to the Groupies.  Since we need two ECV’s now, VWL isn’t really on our radar, and I’m feeling sad.

We have a 4th of July trip at BLT and BCV coming up.  Dates 2- 8 of July.  I do love fireworks, and it’s been 3 years since we’ve been there for the 4th!


----------



## TCRAIG

Any Groupies going to be at WDW on 7/14 and need tickets to MM HS night?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

bobbiwoz said:


> @Disney loving Iowan I just wanted to get on the boards and say something to the Groupies.  Since we need two ECV’s now, VWL isn’t really on our radar, and I’m feeling sad.
> 
> We have a 4th of July trip at BLT and BCV coming up.  Dates 2- 8 of July.  I do love fireworks, and it’s been 3 years since we’ve been there for the 4th!


I'm sorry to hear that you can't do VWL but I know you will enjoy the other 2 resorts.  We fell in love with BLT when we stayed there in February.  I hope we can do it again someday.


----------



## jimmytammy

Bobbi
1st let me say Mmmmmm to that glorious looking 10 min blueberry cobbler

I’m so sorry you folks can’t make a VWL trip happen.  I’m with DLI on the BLT stay though.  We too are fans!  It doesn’t override my passion for the Lodge, but it’s a great resort all the same


----------



## bobbiwoz

Thank you for all encouragement!
DH will be getting a knee replacement! So, we are hopeful that we can be back to one ECV.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan




----------



## jimmytammy

Disney loving Iowan said:


> View attachment 679408


DLI
Lilo and Stitch was the movie that really hooked our kids into the Disney way.  Though they grew up watching all the movies, Snow White being our DDs fave and Casey loving anything like Davy Crockett, L and S was the one that came out during their pre teen years, the one they could both grasp as the movie of their time.  DD got picked during a parade at MGM to answer a question about the movie and won a DVD copy of it.  They both felt a draw to it as well knowing it had been hand drawn at the studios, so it felt a bit more personal for them.  Casey even nicknamed his 1st Mustang GT Stitch since it was the same color as Stitchs darker blue hues.  Ahh, the memories of them being littles


----------



## GGGT

We returned a couple of weeks ago from a week with 4 of our 6 grandchildren. We had a blast. Parks we full but we used Genie+ and stacked at our second park of each day. We purchased the rides that we could at each park as well. We accomplished a lot and had ample time to eat, swim, see a movie/shop at the Springs, etc. 

CM's were great and the resort was very well kept and the foliage was lush and "full". We had a 2 BR and honestly didn't notice any wear or tear in our unit. 

Another great trip.


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies! I wanted to let you know we’re now grandparents! our sweet little grandson was born June 25 and we are truly over the  !!!!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies! I wanted to let you know we’re now grandparents! our sweet little grandson was born June 25 and we are truly over the  !!!!!!


Yay!!!!  Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Suzabella

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies! I wanted to let you know we’re now grandparents! our sweet little grandson was born June 25 and we are truly over the  !!!!!!



Congratulations!!!


----------



## TCRAIG

Grands are The Best!!! Congratulations!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies! I wanted to let you know we’re now grandparents! our sweet little grandson was born June 25 and we are truly over the  !!!!!!


That’s wonderful!!  Enjoy the wonderful relationship!


----------



## twinklebug

Congratulations Connie! 
Hope mom and baby are healthy and everyone is happy 

Have you picked your grandparental username, or going to let mom and dad choose?


----------



## GGGT

twinklebug said:


> Congratulations Connie!
> Hope mom and baby are healthy and everyone is happy
> 
> Have you picked your grandparental username, or going to let mom and dad choose?


The picking/choosing of the Grand Parent Name is among the most important decisions ever!


----------



## TCRAIG

GGGT said:


> The picking/choosing of the Grand Parent Name is among the most important decisions ever!


This is so true - I’m Grandma while the other Grandma is Grammy - but Jerry has the best name - he’s GrandJer


----------



## GGGT

TCRAIG said:


> This is so true - I’m Grandma while the other Grandma is Grammy - but Jerry has the best name - he’s GrandJer



We are now officially known as GiGi & Poppie. To everyone! lol


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne
Congratulations!!!!!  Nothing like being a Grand!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

GGGT said:


> We returned a couple of weeks ago from a week with 4 of our 6 grandchildren. We had a blast. Parks we full but we used Genie+ and stacked at our second park of each day. We purchased the rides that we could at each park as well. We accomplished a lot and had ample time to eat, swim, see a movie/shop at the Springs, etc.
> 
> CM's were great and the resort was very well kept and the foliage was lush and "full". We had a 2 BR and honestly didn't notice any wear or tear in our unit.
> 
> Another great trip.



I love to hear great trip reports, esp. where it concerns our beloved Lodge!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

twinklebug said:


> Congratulations Connie!
> Hope mom and baby are healthy and everyone is happy
> 
> Have you picked your grandparental username, or going to let mom and dad choose?


I did the picking.  I’m of Polish heritage and I had Babcis.  I wanted to be one.  Well, when we went to WDW with our first set of Grands, and they would call out “Babci” I often wasn’t the only woman who turned around!

Then there’s DGS Jack who at one time in his early years decided to call grownups by their first names.  Babci was close enough to Bobbi, that he let that slide.

DH, although he has the same heritage as I, did not refer to his grandfathers as Dzadzie, so he’s Grandpop to all of them.


----------



## Corinne

twinklebug said:


> Congratulations Connie!
> Hope mom and baby are healthy and everyone is happy
> 
> Have you picked your grandparental username, or going to let mom and dad choose?


LOL, USERNAME! I love that hahahaha! I am MimI and Dana is Papa


----------



## Corinne

Has anyone explored the new relationship with Interval? We never used RCI, but I am plan to cancel our September stay and opting for a longer Sarasota stay with our son and daughter-in-law In October.  Of the 192 points for the September BCV stay, 105 have to be used by November 30. We do not really want to go back to WDW this year.

I have been kicking around the idea of depositing the 105 points with Interval, but it seems all of the resorts in and around Sarasota or New England show zero availability for the next two years. All thoughts and comments welcome!


----------



## Suzabella

We have always used II for our Marriott weeks.  Not sure what the rules are for the Disney relationship but with Marriott you can only book 12 months out and availability gets better after about 8 months or less.  It may be too soon for your trip but like I said, I have no idea how the Disney part works.


----------



## Corinne

Thank you Suzabella, that is helpful, i am hoping there will be more availability as time goes on, and was wondering if I should place a request, as it states on the website the system will perform the search, and automatically confirm reservation. As a planner, this is not really the way I like to do things for sure. The DVC Interval site states you can book exchanges up to 2 years in advance. Nearly  all of the resorts in Sarasota show “limited exchanges” so I’m guessing we probably will not have luck, but I’ll try. Thanks again!


----------



## Suzabella

YW!  I'll be honest, we've never placed a request in 25 years.  We've been very blessed that what we were looking to book eventually showed up.  Best of luck with your search!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies! I wanted to let you know we’re now grandparents! our sweet little grandson was born June 25 and we are truly over the  !!!!!!


*Corinne! I saw on Instagram! Truly happy for you! I am a new Mom Mom (Rob is Pop Pop) too as of 9 months ago! Its a wonderful feeling and I am sure will bring tons of joy to your lives.  <3*


----------



## twinklebug

Wishing a very Happy Independence Day weekend to all our USA members!



I adore the WDW fireworks on this holiday, but don't miss the crowds.


----------



## Corinne

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Corinne! I saw on Instagram! Truly happy for you! I am a new Mom Mom (Rob is Pop Pop) too as of 9 months ago! Its a wonderful feeling and I am sure will bring tons of joy to your lives.  <3*


Thank you Maria! Congrats to you and Rob as well!


----------



## Kathymford

Hi Everyone! I hope you all get to enjoy a fabulous 4th of July weekend. 

I am starting to get in semi-serious planning mode for our November vacation. We are doing 5 nights in the world and then a 4-night cruise on the Wish! All the hoopla about the new ship has gotten my planning juices flowing!

We haven't been to WDW since 2018 and it is very difficult trying to figure out what is still "worth it" and what isn't with all the changes. We are taking some newbie friends with us (with a 3 year old girl), so I'm torn between "you have to see this" and "oh that way too much for what you get now" when I compare it what I know it SHOULD be (I'm looking at you BoG lunch and CRT).

So please, anyone, please chime in and let me know your thoughts if you've been to the world recently. Can't wait to see our beloved lodge again.


----------



## bobbiwoz

twinklebug said:


> Wishing a very Happy Independence Day weekend to all our USA members!
> 
> View attachment 680971
> 
> I adore the WDW fireworks on this holiday, but don't miss the crowds.


We booked theme park at BLT for that very reason.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hope everyone has a great holiday weekend!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy Independence Day everyone!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy 4th of July!!


----------



## Corinne

Kathymford said:


> So please, anyone, please chime in and let me know your thoughts if you've been to the world recently. Can't wait to see our beloved lodge again.


Hi Kathy,

We were there in early June for 5 days. I can honestly say that in terms of parks, we did next to nothing….the crowds were huge and with the inception of Genie + and the pay for play (nonsense) we found the wait times exhorbitant. This was our choice not to wait. Now, from what I’ve read, and I am by no means an expert, even if one does decide to pay for Lightning Lane, one does not simply walk on the ride as with the old FP system. From what I understand, if the attraction wait time is posted at 120 (many of them were), you can expect to wait for half the posted time.

Not my intent to be a “Debbie Downer”, just posting our experiences. Despite all of this, we still had a fabulous vacation, and we spent a lot more time at the resort and in the lounges! I really hope Disney is able to sort all of this out, in my opinion it is not working, but I am sure for their bottom line it most certainly is.


----------



## Kathymford

Corinne said:


> Hi Kathy,
> 
> We were there in early June for 5 days. I can honestly say that in terms of parks, we did next to nothing….the crowds were huge and with the inception of Genie + and the pay for play (nonsense) we found the wait times exhorbitant. This was our choice not to wait. Now, from what I’ve read, and I am by no means an expert, even if one does decide to pay for Lightning Lane, one does not simply walk on the ride as with the old FP system. From what I understand, if the attraction wait time is posted at 120 (many of them were), you can expect to wait for half the posted time.
> 
> Not my intent to be a “Debbie Downer”, just posting our experiences. Despite all of this, we still had a fabulous vacation, and we spent a lot more time at the resort and in the lounges! I really hope Disney is able to sort all of this out, in my opinion it is not working, but I am sure for their bottom line it most certainly is.


Thanks @Corinne. I have heard that about Genie+ in WDW. It's really a shame what has happened. Thanks for the input!


----------



## jimmytammy

As I sit here, taking the day off from work(been working in garden instead), we are in for the day now as NC feels like a toaster oven right now.  Anyhoo, I am listening to Spotify Wilderness Lodge music(there are several loops on there, my fave being Wilderness Lodge Resort Loop by keanoms) with several other really good ones that I downloaded as well. And again, anyhoo, as sit here listening to "our music", I reflect on the many great times over the years meeting up with fellow groupies, and times I hope for the future to see old friends again and make new ones.

Just reflecting on good days gone by, and realizing once again how much I appreciate this group!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> As I sit here, taking the day off from work(been working in garden instead), we are in for the day now as NC feels like a toaster oven right now.  Anyhoo, I am listening to Spotify Wilderness Lodge music(there are several loops on there, my fave being Wilderness Lodge Resort Loop by keanoms) with several other really good ones that I downloaded as well. And again, anyhoo, as sit here listening to "our music", I reflect on the many great times over the years meeting up with fellow groupies, and times I hope for the future to see old friends again and make new ones.
> 
> Just reflecting on good days gone by, and realizing once again how much I appreciate this group!


I usually don't use spotify.  So can you download it and listen anytime?


----------



## jimmytammy

DLI
Its an app, and I dont have unlimited data, so I have to be cautious where and when I use it.  I think you can download it.  I just pick my favorites and listen to them while in Wifi


----------



## Corinne

*DLI* if you have the paid for version, you are able to download music, and/or playlist(s). *Jimmy*, thanks for the great WL music tip, il will add it to my Disney playlist on Spotify!


----------



## Corinne

Sooooooo what does everyone think about TOWL reopening with a Villain theme?


----------



## twinklebug

Corinne said:


> Sooooooo what does everyone think about TOWL reopening with a Villain theme?


It's going to be interesting when combined with holiday decor, if the theming sticks around that long.

I was worried that this would be an upcharge-to-access thing, am I right in assuming it's the same as before, just new touches added?


----------



## Corinne

twinklebug said:


> It's going to be interesting when combined with holiday decor, if the theming sticks around that long.
> 
> I was worried that this would be an upcharge-to-access thing, am I right in assuming it's the same as before, just new touches added?


I have not seen any references to there being an upcharge. I am not sure why they felt the need to do this, as it always seemed to be quite busy when we visited!


----------



## twinklebug

Corinne said:


> I have not seen any references to there being an upcharge. I am not sure why they felt the need to do this, as it always seemed to be quite busy when we visited!


It seems to get busier as time for the fireworks approaches, but then people quickly leave. Maybe this is an attempt to make people recall that it's there? (I've been waiting for it to reopen as I love just hanging out there!)


----------



## Corinne

twinklebug said:


> It seems to get busier as time for the fireworks approaches, but then people quickly leave. Maybe this is an attempt to make people recall that it's there? (I've been waiting for it to reopen as I love just hanging out there!)


Yes, I’m sure you are correct Cindy. We love hanging out there as well.


----------



## Sandisw

twinklebug said:


> It seems to get busier as time for the fireworks approaches, but then people quickly leave. Maybe this is an attempt to make people recall that it's there? (I've been waiting for it to reopen as I love just hanging out there!)



They are having a paid option now so you can reserve your table in advance and it comes with drink, appetizer, and a sweet treat.  It is only until Aug 11th so far.  It’s $55/person….plus tax and gratuity. 

This will limit the first come, first serve spots as one can show up anytime but recommend at least 30 minutes prior to fireworks.  

I am waiting on reports as to whether capacity is the same as before….includes the deck…or they will cap it for the seats that are there.


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> Sooooooo what does everyone think about TOWL reopening with a Villain theme?


I have seen photos and videos and so far the theming looks cool, they kept the monorail backdrop which would have been sad to see that go.  Im not so keen on idea of footing $$ to go in there if that's what their final quest is.  We do go there for meets as many here know, along with just the fact we want a drink or 2, not necessarily for fireworks.  I will reserve final thoughts come Oct when we will be there


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Been watching some vlogs from the TOTW.  Looks pretty cool.  Kind of jealous of anyone who can go and check it out.


----------



## ErinC

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Been watching some vlogs from the TOTW.  Looks pretty cool.  Kind of jealous of anyone who can go and check it out.


I've been reading, but haven't commented much lately. Lord willing, I will be there tomorrow night. I've got a three night stay at Bay Lake with two other mom friends. We are staying in a 1 bedroom standard. If our cheap Allegiant flight gets us there on time(ish) tomorrow, we have a dinner reservation at Steakhouse 71, then hope to be able to go to the observation deck to see the MK fireworks. Not planning to go to the lounge, just going to watch the fireworks if we can make it up there in time. Our dinner reservation is at 8:15. I'm hoping to go a little early in hopes that they will seat us early.  The weather for the whole rest of the week looks iffy. I got us moonlight magic passes for Thursday evening at HS, and then we have reservations for MK on Friday. It will be fine with me if Allegiant strands me on Saturday, I'm willing to stay as long as necessary.  It's a quick trip, with two moms that are DVC members and one that has only ever stayed at the value resorts. She's never even ridden the monorail, so we are just super excited to treat her to moonlight madness, a monorail ride, and a pretty awesome room to boot!   I'll try to take a few pics if we make if up there though!


----------



## TCRAIG

We’re at BLT now - we checked in Sunday…$55. Per person for non-drinkers is not worth it to us…we may go up to the observation deck tonight…


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hello Groupies!
Stopping by after a long hiatus.  Never got to a trip report after our March/Apr trip since I had the joy of picking up Covid while down there.  Geez!  And it hit me fairly hard - don't want to do that again!!!  A few other family issues since then so finally doing a little catch up.
Trip was overall good - 1st time back since New Years 2020.  A lot felt the same.  A lot felt really different (and was - BTW I detest park entry reservations.  Genie+ and Lightning lane are whole other subjects but the park entry is simply ridiculous).   A couple things brought a little moisture to my eyes.  Entering main street and walking towards the castle.  And then the Lion King show.  lol  Missed the tumble monkeys and flying birds though.   
I'll work my way back a bit on what's been happening but did see there's one new granny (not to be confused with @Granny ) in the house - congrats @Corinne !


----------



## ErinC

TCRAIG said:


> We’re at BLT now - we checked in Sunday…$55. Per person for non-drinkers is not worth it to us…we may go up to the observation deck tonight…


That's the same with us. I'm excited to see the fireworks from that view point, but that is all.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey folks!
Having internet issues at home so tough to make a connection and Dad and Di understand the perils of living in the country like us
Still on DSL can’t get fiberoptic, 1st world problems 
So I’m using my phone with limited data, that’s changing Friday when we switch from Verizon to AT&T
1 mile up the road where we work, reception is terrible so we had to change
Finally catching up with unlimited data at a lesser cost. No brainer for me and that’s saying something 
Anywho, anyone else get email from DVC that they are finally releasing all or borrowing issues back to 100%


----------



## twinklebug

Thanks for the heads up Jimmy, I didn't see the email until you mentioned it. Good news! It was so hard to get into the 50% borrowing swing of things when the system will not show us what points in our reservations are coming from which use year. I know, I'm crazy, but I like to fiddle faddle with my reservations.


----------



## TCRAIG

Insomniac that I am - I was actually up at 4am-ish when the system upgrade was completed - so I figured - what the heck - I’ll try it - and was able to borrow >50%  to add a day to our May 23 HHI vacay!


----------



## Corinne

@KAT4DISNEY so happy to see you are back! Sorry to hear that you got sick!


----------



## Corinne

Welp…..I did it.,..we had 105 points that will expire 11.30 since we canceled our September reservation so I deposited 100 (only increments of 10 can be banked)  into Interval

I will say this : my first impression of DVC Member Services that are “experts” with interval was far from the stellar experience I normally receive with Member Services.The woman was clearly WFH which of course is not an issue . The fact that I could hear her children and the television was. We have until December 2024 to use them so we shall see!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

So word is that Iger and Cheapek aren't talking and Iger is pretty upset with some of the things that Cheapek has been doing.  Has anyone else heard anything about this?


----------



## jimmytammy

Disney loving Iowan said:


> So word is that Iger and Cheapek aren't talking and Iger is pretty upset with some of the things that Cheapek has been doing.  Has anyone else heard anything about this?


I read an article on Epoch News just now
Sounds like Iger felt that he stepped down too soon, especially with Covid looming.  He did say Paycheck had plenty of $$ within the company framework to do what he wanted to do in the future of the company.  I don’t think Paycheck likes that Iger stepped back at the helm during Covid and has been a bit vocal about it. Iger has voiced some displeasure in how Paycheck has handled certain things, like his political stance in FL

I will say this…Only my opinion as a DVC owner, shareholder and fan of Disney, from what I read, see on what I feel are reliable news sources, Paycheck is a puppet, his strings being pulled by Susan Arnold, head Chair person of the Disney BOD.  She has an agenda to push along with a couple other board members and is using Paycheck and the Disney Co. as her springboard. 

I may be totally wrong and completely off base but studying business models through the years with a strong emphasis on how Disney has run its business since its inception, I like reading what other successful businesses do to stay that way, and apply to my own business if it makes sense for my small business 

Disney has had its ups and downs through the years but it definitely has been run from the best place when Walt and Roy, Eisner and Wells, and Iger were the ones in charge.  Eisner was not the same after Wells passed, and the reflection of that showed.  Maybe Paycheck needs a Wells type person who can be his backbone.
Or maybe nothing or no one can fix the issues at hand.

I do feel the board needs to be changed to reflect the family values that the Disney Co originally intended and though it changed through the years to reflect the times, the best years were when Disney was a family based company and family came first
Maybe they need to re-watch Lilo and Stitch to see what I mean, Ohana means family and family comes first


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> I read an article on Epoch News just now
> Sounds like Iger felt that he stepped down too soon, especially with Covid looming.  He did say Paycheck had plenty of $$ within the company framework to do what he wanted to do in the future of the company.  I don’t think Paycheck likes that Iger stepped back at the helm during Covid and has been a bit vocal about it. Iger has voiced some displeasure in how Paycheck has handled certain things, like his political stance in FL
> 
> I will say this…Only my opinion as a DVC owner, shareholder and fan of Disney, from what I read, see on what I feel are reliable news sources, Paycheck is a puppet, his strings being pulled by Susan Arnold, head Chair person of the Disney BOD.  She has an agenda to push along with a couple other board members and is using Paycheck and the Disney Co. as her springboard.
> 
> I may be totally wrong and completely off base but studying business models through the years with a strong emphasis on how Disney has run its business since its inception, I like reading what other successful businesses do to stay that way, and apply to my own business if it makes sense for my small business
> 
> Disney has had its ups and downs through the years but it definitely has been run from the best place when Walt and Roy, Eisner and Wells, and Iger were the ones in charge.  Eisner was not the same after Wells passed, and the reflection of that showed.  Maybe Paycheck needs a Wells type person who can be his backbone.
> Or maybe nothing or no one can fix the issues at hand.
> 
> I do feel the board needs to be changed to reflect the family values that the Disney Co originally intended and though it changed through the years to reflect the times, the best years were when Disney was a family based company and family came first
> Maybe they need to re-watch Lilo and Stitch to see what I mean, Ohana means family and family comes first


Very interesting.  I know I have heard some of the Disney family be outspoken on their frustration with how things are being run.  Too bad none of the family has any say in the company.  I really think that is needed.  Sounds like Arnold needs to go.


----------



## ErinC

Back from my mini trip to Bay Lake. It was fun to take someone who has never enjoyed Disney in the way that we do. I had two guests, one is a fellow DVC owner, and the other has taken a few trips to Disney, stayed in only value resorts, and goes to the park from sun up until it closes. I'm the oldest of the bunch, but we are church camp counselors together every summer, and just have a great time together. The short trip report was that I had a 1 bedroom standard reserved at BL. When we arrived at 6:15 in the evening, our room was not ready. I had gotten a text around 4:00 saying it wasn't ready. I went to the counter and a very kind woman at the counter seemed surprised the room wasn't ready and started making phone calls. She promptly said she was putting money on our account so we could enjoy dinner until it was ready. I didn't ask for anything, she just started offering. We already had a dinner reservation at 8:15 for Steakhouse 71, so we were just going to hang out for a few minutes until our 3rd party arrived. We flew into Sanford, and our 3rd person flew into MCO. Our 3rd person had landed, but it had started lightening in the area, and they would not send out the crews to get the luggage off the plane. In the end, she didn't make it to the resort until 9:15. Our room was deemed "ready" before we ever left the counter. She mentioned an upgrade, and that our room was on the 10th floor, so I knew it was no longer a standard view. We went up the elevator to find we had been "upgraded" to a theme park 1 bedroom. We loved the view and then I quickly realized it was a handicap accessible unit (8012). I was honestly not in the best of shape. The stainless steel refrigerator door was beat to death, as were most of the walls and trim. I know it must be difficult to keep these up when they are being run into by wheelchairs and scooters. We had a miniature island in the kitchen with no stools. The top cabinets were literally about 1 foot higher than the bottom counter. The paper towel dispenser was touching the faucet. I never complained because we didn't have any intention of cooking anything for the three days we were there. If I would have been there with my family of 5 for the week, I probably would have asked to be moved. We went to our 8:15 reservation just the two of us, and kept hoping that our friend would be able to make her way there. We had planned to eat quickly and then try to see the 9:20 fireworks from the observation deck. As 9:00 approached, the weather was looking pretty bad, and I knew there would be no fireworks. So we just opted to linger over our meal, and I ordered an additional plate for our friend who rolled in about 9:15. Her food was delivered to our table and we pulled her up a chair! We ended up leaving the restaurant about 10. We decided to walk around for a few minutes and go deliver the last of the luggage to the room. As we got to the Bay Lake elevator I asked if we could just go up to the observation deck to show our friend around. The CM said, "actually, it just opened back up and you all will be the first ones up there!" She also told us they had delayed the fireworks. We were so excited that we were going to get to see them after all! We waited for about 15 minutes on the deck and then they put on the show. There were some people in the lounge that had wandered out with their 3D glasses to watch them. We watched the show and then took a ride on the monorail so our friend could experience it. 
      Thursday we ate breakfast at Ohana (another monorail ride), stopped at the GF to shop and take some ridiculous photo pass pics with the glass slipper, which we are still laughing about. Monorail ride back to BL, then walked to the bus stop at MK, caught a bus to the Boardwalk. Shopped and ate snacks, boarded the Skyliner to Riviera (so our friend could have another Disney transportation experience), got off at Caribbean Beach, caught a bus to Disney Springs. More shopping, then back to Bay Lake. Our intention was to by at Hollywood Studios a few minutes before 7:00 for moonlight madness. Around 6:15 the bottom fell out! You could see nothing out of our 10th floor window. Lots of lightening and thunder. We waited until it just about passed and then headed to the bus stop to head to HS. Got there around 7:20 and got checked in. We walked straight back to ROTR. Waited about an hour then rode it. We were able to ride Smugglers Run, Slinkydog dash, Mickey and Minnie's runaway railway, Tower of Terror, and Rockin' Rollercoaster. We also got our snacks and popcorn buckets. They closed the park at 12:30. I do appreciate the special member events, they are so much fun! Got to bed around 1:45 a.m.
     Friday, up at 7:00 and walking over to MK at 8:00 (yes I was so tired). We did buy genie plus for this day. This is my first experience with it. Since we were only going to be there for one day, we opted to pay the extra fee and give it a try. 7 Dwarves is not included in genie plus, so we headed there first. Posted wait time was already 55 minutes, but I think it was a little shorter than that. We used our first genie plus to ride Space Mountain. We ended up doing pretty much every ride in MK that day, most with genie plus. We did wait in some lines, but most we did not. Not sure I'd want to fork over the money for my family of 5 everyday that I'm there in the future, but for our purposes it worked. I did take 1 small break in the afternoon back at the room. My body decided Friday was a good day for a headache, but I pushed on and took my migraine meds and kept moving anyway. We had a great time! I'm exhausted, but I'd do it again tomorrow!


----------



## twinklebug

My son and dil will be in Disney next week. (Lucked into a couple of nights at VWL for them) She has a back issue (she had since young) making waits in lines difficult. I understand everyone has something, but do you think she qualifies for a DAS pass? They were going to try and get there early to hit their favorite rides, but I know the big ones always have long waits even first thing in the morning (Flight of Passage, they have never been on due to lines, and Rise of the Resistance and more that are so popular she's never considered going on)... I'm not even sure how that DAS pass works but it seems to put the person into a virtual queue as long as the reported wait time? I'd appreciate any info anyone can share as I try to figure this out before mentioning it to her. Also, she's very quiet and hates attention drawn to her, is this a thing where the user has to announce to the world that she has an issue, or is it kept discreet?


----------



## CarolynFH

twinklebug said:


> My son and dil will be in Disney next week. (Lucked into a couple of nights at VWL for them) She has a back issue (she had since young) making waits in lines difficult. I understand everyone has something, but do you think she qualifies for a DAS pass? They were going to try and get there early to hit their favorite rides, but I know the big ones always have long waits even first thing in the morning (Flight of Passage, they have never been on due to lines, and Rise of the Resistance and more that are so popular she's never considered going on)... I'm not even sure how that DAS pass works but it seems to put the person into a virtual queue as long as the reported wait time? I'd appreciate any info anyone can share as I try to figure this out before mentioning it to her. Also, she's very quiet and hates attention drawn to her, is this a thing where the user has to announce to the world that she has an issue, or is it kept discreet?


There’s a specific *thread about the DAS pass *on the disABILITIES forum that might be helpful to y’all. I can reassure you, though, that the process is discreet and confidential. She will need to go to Guest Relations at the first park she visits, tell them she needs a DAS pass, and then tell them what problems would be if she had to stand in line for a long time. FYI if riding in a wheelchair or using another mobility device would alleviate the problem, she’ll be advised to use one, since all lines are accessible to wheelchairs, and won’t be given a DAS pass.


----------



## twinklebug

CarolynFH said:


> There’s a specific *thread about the DAS pass *on the disABILITIES forum that might be helpful to y’all. I can reassure you, though, that the process is discreet and confidential. She will need to go to Guest Relations at the first park she visits, tell them she needs a DAS pass, and then tell them what problems would be if she had to stand in line for a long time. FYI if riding in a wheelchair or using another mobility device would alleviate the problem, she’ll be advised to use one, since all lines are accessible to wheelchairs, and won’t be given a DAS pass.


Thank you for the link, great info there.
I'll read up.


----------



## ErinC

CarolynFH said:


> There’s a specific *thread about the DAS pass *on the disABILITIES forum that might be helpful to y’all. I can reassure you, though, that the process is discreet and confidential. She will need to go to Guest Relations at the first park she visits, tell them she needs a DAS pass, and then tell them what problems would be if she had to stand in line for a long time. FYI if riding in a wheelchair or using another mobility device would alleviate the problem, she’ll be advised to use one, since all lines are accessible to wheelchairs, and won’t be given a DAS pass.


I've heard they have recently changed many things about the DAS pass. I have a friend (who is DVC) that was denied one with her child who had a broken foot. She had a knee scooter, and they said that all lines were accessible, so she was just expected to scoot around and endure the wait. Same friend a few months later (same kid), foot is healed but child now has mono, and they were given the DAS pass. I'm pretty sure she had a doctors note as well.  I'd try to have medical documentation if possible.


----------



## CarolynFH

ErinC said:


> I've heard they have recently changed many things about the DAS pass. I have a friend (who is DVC) that was denied one with her child who had a broken foot. She had a knee scooter, and they said that all lines were accessible, so she was just expected to scoot around and endure the wait. Same friend a few months later (same kid), foot is healed but child now has mono, and they were given the DAS pass. I'm pretty sure she had a doctors note as well.  I'd try to have medical documentation if possible.


I'll have to defer to the folks on the disABILITIES forum, because my only experience with a DAS pass was with someone whose issue was not related to mobility.  However, I've read repeatedly that the DAS pass is not issued if the guest's issue is mobility only, since that can be remediated by wheelchair or other device.  Hopefully @twinklebug 's DIL will be enabled to enjoy their visit, in any case!


----------



## PatMcDuck

They will not and cannot look at any documentation for DAS.  You are to explain why waiting outside a queue vs waiting inside the queue is necessary.  Keep in mind, DAS puts you into the Lightning Lane, which is usually also a line, never just gets you right on.  Some LL queues get long too, but should be shorter than the regular standby line.  It is similar to using Genie+, it puts you on that same queue.  Good luck and have fun.  (my son uses DAS [not for mobilty] so I am quite familiar with it).


----------



## twinklebug

PatMcDuck said:


> They will not and cannot look at any documentation for DAS.  You are to explain why waiting outside a queue vs waiting inside the queue is necessary.  Keep in mind, DAS puts you into the Lightning Lane, which is usually also a line, never just gets you right on.  Some LL queues get long too, but should be shorter than the regular standby line.  It is similar to using Genie+, it puts you on that same queue.  Good luck and have fun.  (my son uses DAS [not for mobilty] so I am quite familiar with it).



From my experience using Genie+ in the MK, yes, those lines can be long too, I think it all depends on if the ride went down at any point and for how long they allowed the queue to keep building up.

That's a good, and important point to note.


----------



## Suzabella

I'm not sure I'm buying what Iger is selling considering a lot of the unpopular things that have been taken away or added (Genie +) were developed under Iger.  I think he's trying to save his legacy and potential career in politics.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twinklebug said:


> From my experience using Genie+ in the MK, yes, those lines can be long too, I think it all depends on if the ride went down at any point and for how long they allowed the queue to keep building up.
> 
> That's a good, and important point to note.


Yes to what Pat said.  That is how it worked for us in Disneyland.  We had also heard that if they can sit in a wheelchair they won't get the DAS but was also told that with the wheelchair you can use the lightning lane.  That is what happened with a friend of mine.  I don't know if I'd count on that though.  I was able to do everything online and did a video chat with a CM in order to get the DAS.  One of my reasons for wanting one was because I have had melanoma and can't stand in the sun for long.  I was told they don't do them for that reason because they can't control the weather.  LOL.  Well they can't control the other medical reasons either but ok.  I did get it for my other reason though.  When you call they let you set up 2 lightning lanes right away.  Oh also if the ride didn't actually have a lightning lane they just had us go to the exit and they let us in there.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey folks
I want to apologize for ranting on about the whole Chapek Iger situation
I got  carried away and I’m sorry 
This thread always had a sort of unwritten rule to stay friendly and keep political jargon out of things, and I feel I overstepped with my post
Please accept my apologies


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> I want to apologize for ranting on about the whole Chapek Iger situation
> I got  carried away and I’m sorry
> This thread always had a sort of unwritten rule to stay friendly and keep political jargon out of things, and I feel I overstepped with my post
> Please accept my apologies


JT you are fine.  I actually am the one who started it so if anything it is on me.  I really appreciated your opinion and take on it.  I think it is something we are all frustrated about.


----------



## TCRAIG

Magic Band Plus available starting 7/27!


----------



## bobbiwoz

TCRAIG said:


> Magic Band Plus available starting 7/27!


I found out what it is. I am home with Covid.  DH and I caught it on DCL cruise. Tested + on Tuesday, came home from cruise on Monday.  DH same as me.


----------



## Suzabella

bobbiwoz said:


> I found out what it is. I am home with Covid.  DH and I caught it on DCL cruise. Tested + on Tuesday, came home from cruise on Monday.  DH same as me.




Sending healing thoughts!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Suzabella said:


> Sending healing thoughts!


Thank you!


----------



## jimmytammy

Bobbi
Our prayers are with you folks for speedy recoveries


----------



## jimmytammy

Earlier this year I posted a Mickey Mouse painted barn
Well tonight as we were riding around, very near that barn we spotted this barn, albeit faded a bit, still cool to see


----------



## jimmytammy

DLI
No worries
You just asked a question, I embellished upon it and added way more than my 2 cents worth


----------



## bobbiwoz

Tom and I are resting, and we thank you all for your kind thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

bobbiwoz said:


> I found out what it is. I am home with Covid.  DH and I caught it on DCL cruise. Tested + on Tuesday, came home from cruise on Monday.  DH same as me.


Bobbi I hope you both feel better soon!


jimmytammy said:


> DLI
> No worries
> You just asked a question, I embellished upon it and added way more than my 2 cents worth


You just gave us a dimes worth lol


----------



## jimmytammy

DLI
I have been known to get carried away from time to time


----------



## TCRAIG

Hey Jimmy - it’s all good - what better place than this forum to express your passion for someplace you love…


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

TCRAIG said:


> Hey Jimmy - it’s all good - what better place than this forum to express your passion for someplace you love…


Exactly.  That is one of the things I love about our group.  We all love Disney but we all get mad at Disney sometimes.  Nice to be able to talk to each other about it.


----------



## jimmytammy

You folks are too kind
I appreciate your words and being understanding of the passion
No matter, I will still try to curb my passion from getting out of hand.  The last thing I want to do is give fuel to the fire to allow this thread to turn into just another thread of negativity.

On a sad but happy at the same time note, I got an email yesterday from Legacy.com about Stanley Moore, AKA our beloved Ranger Stan who holds a high place among the groupies.  He passed away in 2011, exactly 11 years ago July 26. Many of our Groupies posted notes 11 years ago  on the site.  Hopefully the link below will open up correctly to share his obituary along with many kind words spoken about him.  A few names you may recognize along with CMs who worked with him.  I sure miss him but my thoughts turn fondly to the good times and conversations I had with him
Ranger Stan


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> You folks are too kind
> I appreciate your words and being understanding of the passion
> No matter, I will still try to curb my passion from getting out of hand.  The last thing I want to do is give fuel to the fire to allow this thread to turn into just in other thread of negativity.
> 
> On a sad but happy at the same time note, I got an email yesterday from Legacy.com about Stanley Moore, AKA our beloved Ranger Stan who holds a high place among the groupies.  He passed away in 2011, exactly 11 years ago July 26. Many of our Groupies posted notes 11 years ago  on the site.  Hopefully the link below will open up correctly to share his obituary along with many kind words spoken about him.  A few names you may recognize along with CMs who worked with him.  I sure miss him but my thoughts turn fondly to the good times and conversations I had with him
> Ranger Stan


Wow I can't believe it has been 11 years.  I feel I got to know him from just hearing everyone's stories about him on here.  I wish I had known him better.  Rest in Peace Ranger Stan.  We still miss you and think about you.


----------



## Corinne

TCRAIG said:


> Hey Jimmy - it’s all good - what better place than this forum to express your passion for someplace you love…


! You’re fine Jimmy, we know and love you!


----------



## jimmytammy

You folks sure know how to lift spirits around here!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> You folks sure know how to lift spirits around here!


That is cause we love you Jimmy!!!  I don't like seeing you beat yourself up when I don't think you even did anything wrong.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Watching a live stream and boy the Emporium is nuts with people buying the new Magic Band Plus.  People are walking around with quite a few in their hands.  I'm feeling left out lol.  It will be a long time till I can use a magic band again.  Going to Disneyland again in February but they sadly don't use them.  Wish they did.


----------



## jimmytammy

Disney loving Iowan said:


> That is cause we love you Jimmy!!!  I don't like seeing you beat yourself up when I don't think you even did anything wrong.


 DLI, thank you! I have so much love for this group.  As I have said often, I feel so blessed to be a part of it


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> DLI, thank you! I have so much love for this group.  As I have said often, I feel so blessed to be a part of it


This is such a great group.  I have been in this group for 15 years now.  Wow.  I have had times where I have been gone for a bit but I have always been welcomed back and treated as if I was never gone.  There are people who haven't been on for a while but are still missed because they were such a big part of this group.  Hopefully one day they will come back.  When and if they do everyone will be so happy to see them.  When we say this is the friendliest thread on the dis we aren't lying.  Glad to have you guys to talk to about Disney but also for support when I have needed it.  You guys are always there with moose and pixie dust.  You guys are amazing and I'm thankful for you!!!!


----------



## twinklebug

Disney loving Iowan said:


> This is such a great group.  I have been in this group for 15 years now.  Wow.  I have had times where I have been gone for a bit but I have always been welcomed back and treated as if I was never gone.  There are people who haven't been on for a while but are still missed because they were such a big part of this group.  Hopefully one day they will come back.  When and if they do everyone will be so happy to see them.  When we say this is the friendliest thread on the dis we aren't lying.  Glad to have you guys to talk to about Disney but also for support when I have needed it.  You guys are always there with moose and pixie dust.  You guys are amazing and I'm thankful for you!!!!


I hear you. I miss Caskbill, not sure if he was a part of the groupies. he's the one who built our DVC points management software long before Disney ever created one and just gave it to everyone for free, often updating it.
I often wonder how Eliza and her boys are. (I think I have her name right, but not seeing it in the tags.)


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twinklebug said:


> I hear you. I miss Caskbill, not sure if he was a part of the groupies. he's the one who built our DVC points management software long before Disney ever created one and just gave it to everyone for free, often updating it.
> I often wonder how Eliza and her boys are. (I think I have her name right, but not seeing it in the tags.)


I think about Eliza too and hope she is doing well.  I also think about Muushka.  She was such a big part of the groupies.  I hope she is doing well.  Does anyone keep in touch with Eliza or Muushka?


----------



## jimmytammy

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I think about Eliza too and hope she is doing well.  I also think about Muushka.  She was such a big part of the groupies.  I hope she is doing well.  Does anyone keep in touch with Eliza or Muushka?



Muushka doesn't live too far from me.  We used to have mini meets every so often.  She posted on here seems like in the recent past, though she doesn't visit often.  
Eliza, its been awhile. We had a meet with her a few years back, when we met sleepy and Luv for the 1st time as well. I do miss seeing so many "regulars" but its always good to recharge with new folks too.  
I plan on sticking around until y'all wise up and give me the boot 

This thing took a life on its own, and I feel fortunate to have been one of its passengers along the voyage


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> Muushka doesn't live too far from me.  We used to have mini meets every so often.  She posted on here seems like in the recent past, though she doesn't visit often.
> Eliza, its been awhile. We had a meet with her a few years back, when we met sleepy and Luv for the 1st time as well. I do miss seeing so many "regulars" but its always good to recharge with new folks too.
> I plan on sticking around until y'all wise up and give me the boot
> 
> This thing took a life on its own, and I feel fortunate to have been one of its passengers along the voyage


Nobody would ever give you the boot lol


----------



## jimmytammy

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Nobody would ever give you the boot lol


Maybe y’all should at least consider it anyway


----------



## jimmytammy

I know I’m missing WDW and DVC something awful
T and I went to the Hallmark store today and I flipped out as soon as I saw a display with just Haunted Mansion stuff(getting ready for Halloween)like a little kid
Then I saw a Star Wars display with Christmas ornaments that worked together to create music and dialogue.  Like a kid in a candy store was I
The lady at the counter got a hoot out of me 
Very unexpected from me as I don’t get that Uber excited anymore about such matters but I felt like I felt the 1st time I saw the castle


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> I know I’m missing WDW and DVC something awful
> T and I went to the Hallmark store today and I flipped out as soon as I saw a display with just Haunted Mansion stuff(getting ready for Halloween)like a little kid
> Then I saw a Star Wars display with Christmas ornaments that worked together to create music and dialogue.  Like a kid in a candy store was I
> The lady at the counter got a hoot out of me
> Very unexpected from me as I don’t get that Uber excited anymore about such matters but I felt like I felt the 1st time I saw the castle


Ok sounds like I need to make a visit to a Hallmark store now lol.  Now that we don't have our Disney stores anymore we need to get a fix somehow.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

That stupid ticker on my posts is really annoying me.  It is an old one I put on there last year that suddenly disappeared.  Then reappeared after my trip was over.  When I go to remove it, it doesn't even show that it is there.  So weird.


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> Maybe y’all should at least consider it anyway


Neverrrrr!


----------



## sleepydog25

Hey, Groupies! As I recently updated Page 1 (very minor) and added a couple of trips for one of our group, I'm reminded that if anyone wishes to have any trips or cruises updated, please send me a PM, and I'll be happy to do so. Oh, and if anyone does want JT booted, then they'll have to come through me first...no, seriously, if you just pay me a little bit under the table I can do it.


----------



## twinklebug

Disney loving Iowan said:


> That stupid ticker on my posts is really annoying me.  It is an old one I put on there last year that suddenly disappeared.  Then reappeared after my trip was over.  When I go to remove it, it doesn't even show that it is there.  So weird.


What happens if you add something to your signature? It might cause the invisible one to suddenly become visible.


----------



## ErinC

What's the latest on refurbs? Did we ever get a date for the Lodge? I made reservations for April 2023 for the Springtime Surprise race at the 11 month mark. I'll need to decide if I want to change or stay put. Our next planned trip is November at the campground. Getting excited about that, but will need to make a decision soon about tickets. Wishing someone official would update soon on the AP situation. 
Jimmy, I took no offense to any comments, wasn't even sure what you were referring to when you thought you had overstepped. Hope everyone is staying well!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twinklebug said:


> What happens if you add something to your signature? It might cause the invisible one to suddenly become visible.


I'll try that.  Thank you.


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy
I love the new and improved 1st page
Good job my friend


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy said:


> Sleepy
> I love the new and improved 1st page
> Good job my friend


It’s a good read!  That’s for pointing towards it!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey folks
Can anyone tell me what time we can start booking online for dining?
Our 60 day window opens up thurs this coming week


----------



## CarolynFH

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> Can anyone tell me what time we can start booking online for dining?
> Our 60 day window opens up thurs this coming week


6 AM Eastern.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

CarolynFH said:


> 6 AM Eastern.



So 3 am for us west coasters???  Thanks DisneyWorld!    We have new littles with us in Oct.  Big enough to hopefully like Character meals per the moms. 3am?  Sigh.


----------



## CarolynFH

KAT4DISNEY said:


> So 3 am for us west coasters???  Thanks DisneyWorld!    We have new littles with us in Oct.  Big enough to hopefully like Character meals per the moms. 3am?  Sigh.


Yes, sorry.  Too late to stay up, way too early to get up.  Unless the new littles "help out" with that.


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks Carolyn and KAT, I knew someone here would know what time
KAT, 3am, ummm, could you hire someone to do that?


----------



## danikoski

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> Can anyone tell me what time we can start booking online for dining?
> Our 60 day window opens up thurs this coming week


So I was told by an MDE IT cast member that it actually opens at around 5:45/5:50 am EST. I'm going to give it a try in a couple weeks to get a couple harder to get reservations.

ETA: It'll be 4:45 am for me, so not as bad as West Coast, but hey, who needs sleep


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

danikoski said:


> So I was told by an MDE IT cast member that *it actually opens at around 5:45/5:50 am EST*. I'm going to give it a try in a couple weeks to get a couple harder to get reservations.
> 
> ETA: It'll be 4:45 am for me, so not as bad as West Coast, but hey, who needs sleep


----------



## CarolynFH

KAT4DISNEY said:


>


Word on the Restaurants board is that it sometimes opens at 5:45, for some ADRs. So not always and not for everything - personally, I’d aim for 6 AM Eastern. That’s bad enough.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks Carolyn and KAT, I knew someone here would know what time
> KAT, 3am, ummm, could you hire someone to do that?





CarolynFH said:


> Word on the Restaurants board is that it sometimes opens at 5:45, for some ADRs. So not always and not for everything - personally, I’d aim for 6 AM Eastern. That’s bad enough.


I like your idea Jimmy!  What will you be doing the morning of August 26th?  

Thanks for that info Carolyn.  6am sound dreadful as well.  I guess that at least after 3am I can get back to sleep for a few more hours.  This is all too reminiscent of the 7am FP+ bookings on our trip in April.  Disney needs some late sleepers in their ranks that are making these booking time decisions.    Or at least people who take vacations.


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I like your idea Jimmy!  What will you be doing the morning of August 26th?
> 
> Thanks for that info Carolyn.  6am sound dreadful as well.  I guess that at least after 3am I can get back to sleep for a few more hours.  This is all too reminiscent of the 7am FP+ bookings on our trip in April.  Disney needs some late sleepers in their ranks that are making these booking time decisions.    Or at least people who take vacations.


Send me your list KAT, I will grab those for you.  You have helped me out many times, glad to help you as well.  

I do have to say, its been a trip navigating the muddy waters of IT of WDW.  We have 2 trips, one booked at SSR for 3 nights followed by BLT for 9 nights.  We have been able to book dining for the 3 nights, including our last day at SSR which includes our DD and her family when they join us at BLT.  We felt sure that they trips would overlap and we would be able to tie in the trips together and book all dining at once.  Not so.  Now we will be getting up Sunday early to try again

We wouldn't be as concerned about the dining if it weren't for our DDs requests, some hard to get places like Space 220, Chef Mickey, Boma and Art Smiths


----------



## bobbiwoz

Was just looking at some pictures and wanted to share.  I really enjoyed that December stay, 2018.  Actually, I probably have posted these before.

I am home with pretty severe back pains.  The pictures take me to a happier time.  Things happen more out of the blue as I am aging.


----------



## momtwoboys

80 DAYS till we are back at WDW! Just hubby and I again!  This trip is booked at BWV, but next April we are booked as of now back at BRV. Fingers and toes crossed they get that refurb done by then, not sure if at 7 months which is Sept 16th we should see what else is open.


----------



## jimmytammy

Back up bright and early Sun AM to book remaining dining.  Hoping to snag Space 220 and Art Smiths before everyone else.


----------



## TCRAIG




----------



## bobbiwoz




----------



## Kathymford

Speaking of dining reservations, what ARE the hard to get ones these days? 🫤


----------



## jimmytammy

Kathymford said:


> Speaking of dining reservations, what ARE the hard to get ones these days? 🫤


Space 220 is hot right now, but its new, so, that's a driving force.  Art Smiths is also hard to get.  You would think by now the new would have worn off it, but it doesn't seem so.


----------



## jimmytammy

Well, we got most of the reservations we were hoping for.  Strange enough, Plaza was the tough one out of everything.  Maybe they are in refurb then.  
We were able to secure Space 220 and Art Smiths, 2 tough ones to snag these days.  Our DD was wanting one character meal for the grands, so we got Chef Mickey for breakfast.  

I have to say, Im not a fan of the get up early and get reservations at the 60 day mark.  Its like everything at that point revolves around where to eat.  Dont get me wrong, I enjoy the experiences and the food at some of these places, but just not a big fan of the stress of it all.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Well, we got most of the reservations we were hoping for.  Strange enough, Plaza was the tough one out of everything.  Maybe they are in refurb then.
> We were able to secure Space 220 and Art Smiths, 2 tough ones to snag these days.  Our DD was wanting one character meal for the grands, so we got Chef Mickey for breakfast.
> 
> I have to say, Im not a fan of the get up early and get reservations at the 60 day mark.  Its like everything at that point revolves around where to eat.  Dont get me wrong, I enjoy the experiences and the food at some of these places, but just not a big fan of the stress of it all.


Disney long ago lost the spontaneity that made it fun for me. However, I managed up until the pandemic. Since then, with the added stressors of having to choose parks, constantly use your app to do nearly anything, and make dining reservations so far ahead of time, the experience seems muted by how much you must now embrace technology and higher prices. I will sound old (and I am...ish), but I remember Disney extolling the experiences you could enjoy and soaking up the sights, smells, and sounds. Now, at least for me, Disney seems to hawk the experiences through things you must purchase: Genie+, Lightning Lane, parties, events, et. al. That's a different Disney, and that's a problem for me. 

In other news...well, there really isn't any, so have a good rest of your weekend, Groupies!


----------



## Kathymford

We haven't been since 2018 and are going with friends who have never been. I miss the 120 day booking window if only for the fact that there is more time to look for the hard to get reservations. lol. We don't have very much time in the land, one day per park, as we're also going on the Wish. Feels more stressful this way. Plus our friends have little girl coming with us (she will be 3 by then), and I am trying to resist the urge of trying to squeeze everything in for them!


----------



## danikoski

The refurb has started according to other people's posts that are there that they were woken up by chiseling and drilling at 9 am.


----------



## danikoski

https://www.disboards.com/threads/boulder-ridge-referb.3843989/post-64236763


----------



## TCRAIG

Hallelujah!!!


----------



## ErinC

TCRAIG said:


> Hallelujah!!!


I second the Hallelujah!!


----------



## quakerlaw

Passed ROFR today for our first contract at BR! Just in time for the refurb!


----------



## jimmytammy

I 3rd that Hallelujah!!


----------



## jimmytammy

quakerlaw said:


> Passed ROFR today for our first contract at BR! Just in time for the refurb!


Congratulations and Welcome to the Groupies!!


----------



## Lakegirl

sleepydog25 said:


> Disney long ago lost the spontaneity that made it fun for me. However, I managed up until the pandemic. Since then, with the added stressors of having to choose parks, constantly use your app to do nearly anything, and make dining reservations so far ahead of time, the experience seems muted by how much you must now embrace technology and higher prices. I will sound old (and I am...ish), but I remember Disney extolling the experiences you could enjoy and soaking up the sights, smells, and sounds. Now, at least for me, Disney seems to hawk the experiences through things you must purchase: Genie+, Lightning Lane, parties, events, et. al. That's a different Disney, and that's a problem for me.
> 
> In other news...well, there really isn't any, so have a good rest of your weekend, Groupies!


I feel the same way.  That is why we didn’t renew our AP’s for the first time in as long as I can remember.  It’s been 9 months since we were home and I am starting to miss it Though.


----------



## jimmytammy

When you folks sign onto Disboards, at the bottom of the page, does it prompt you to accept all cookies?  

I love cookies and I do this all the time, yet, they still haven't sent cookies!  I prefer chocolate chip and peanut butter, but I will accept any kind they send


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> When you folks sign onto Disboards, at the bottom of the page, does it prompt you to accept all cookies?
> 
> I love cookies and I do this all the time, yet, they still haven't sent cookies!  I prefer chocolate chip and peanut butter, but I will accept any kind they send


Yeah I have had the same problem.  Not fair to promise us cookies and then they don't send us any lol


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> Well, we got most of the reservations we were hoping for.  Strange enough, Plaza was the tough one out of everything.  Maybe they are in refurb then.
> We were able to secure Space 220 and Art Smiths, 2 tough ones to snag these days.  Our DD was wanting one character meal for the grands, so we got Chef Mickey for breakfast.
> 
> I have to say, Im not a fan of the get up early and get reservations at the 60 day mark.  Its like everything at that point revolves around where to eat.  Dont get me wrong, I enjoy the experiences and the food at some of these places, but just not a big fan of the stress of it all.


Space 220 and Art Smiths! Niiiiice Jimmy! Cannot wait to try Space some day…..


----------



## Corinne

sleepydog25 said:


> Disney long ago lost the spontaneity that made it fun for me. However, I managed up until the pandemic. Since then, with the added stressors of having to choose parks, constantly use your app to do nearly anything, and make dining reservations so far ahead of time, the experience seems muted by how much you must now embrace technology and higher prices. I will sound old (and I am...ish), but I remember Disney extolling the experiences you could enjoy and soaking up the sights, smells, and sounds. Now, at least for me, Disney seems to hawk the experiences through things you must purchase: Genie+, Lightning Lane, parties, events, et. al. That's a different Disney, and that's a problem for me.
> 
> In other news...well, there really isn't any, so have a good rest of your weekend, Groupies!


Once again, Sleepy, you have been able to eloquently convey my feelings. Don’t get me wrong, I still feel a twinge of wanting to go back, but we canceled our September trip which  was to be our third stay using our AP’s. This means our June trip was likely the final trip as AP holders. i am just not going to spend all of that money on AP’s, and literally not be able to do anything without purchasing Lightning Lane.

Definitely makes me sad, but we will be using our points to stay elsewhere - HHIR, perhaps Vero, and, with the alleged Interval hotels opening up later this year, possibly booking through them.

I recently participated in a survey Disney conducted for AP holders, and expressed in detail my concerns. I am not hopeful they will ever ‘make things right‘. This is the new normal for Disney, the ultimate money grubbers.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Did anyone watch a livestream of the new Enchantment tonight?  Wow.  Who is cutting onions?  This is the way it should have been from the start.  Wish I could go back and see it in person.


----------



## jimmytammy

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Did anyone watch a livestream of the new Enchantment tonight?  Wow.  Who is cutting onions?  This is the way it should have been from the start.  Wish I could go back and see it in person.


I didn’t know it was going to be on
Where can I catch a re-showing of it
I would love to see it


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> I didn’t know it was going to be on
> Where can I catch a re-showing of it
> I would love to see it


Here is the stream from ResortTV.  The fireworks start at 2:01 into it so about 3/4 of the way in.  Let me know what you think.


----------



## twinklebug

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Here is the stream from ResortTV.  The fireworks start at 2:01 into it so about 3/4 of the way in.  Let me know what you think.


I loved the addition, it's quirky, fun, historic Walt Disney, would wouldn't?
Here's a better view of the castle graphics, queued up for you: 




I try not to watch Resort TV 1 as they are always bending Disney's rules restricting advertising in the parks and the host has rather explosive personality.


----------



## wildernessDad

Hello, fellow groupies.  It's a blast from your past.  I'm still retired and still living 13 minutes away (but I can do it in 10) from Wilderness Lodge.  It would be nice to see all of you this holiday season.  I'll keep my nose  (and eyeballs) here a bit more often to see who, if anyone, will be at our beloved Lodge come December.


----------



## Suzabella

sleepydog25 said:


> Disney long ago lost the spontaneity that made it fun for me. However, I managed up until the pandemic. Since then, with the added stressors of having to choose parks, constantly use your app to do nearly anything, and make dining reservations so far ahead of time, the experience seems muted by how much you must now embrace technology and higher prices. I will sound old (and I am...ish), but I remember Disney extolling the experiences you could enjoy and soaking up the sights, smells, and sounds. Now, at least for me, Disney seems to hawk the experiences through things you must purchase: Genie+, Lightning Lane, parties, events, et. al. That's a different Disney, and that's a problem for me.
> 
> In other news...well, there really isn't any, so have a good rest of your weekend, Groupies!



You hit the nail on the head!  This is exactly why our March trip will be 1 park day (Epcot Flower & Garden - another first) out of a 10 day trip.  We're staying at AKL- savannah view for the first time, BWV's for the first time on our own points and then moving to BRV for a first trip after refurb.  We decided we'd just hang around the resorts and maybe a Universal Studios day thrown in.  There might be a day trip thrown in but we'll see what we feel like when we get there.  

Work has been extremely stressful for DH lately so our trip in 2 weeks is a welcome reprieve.  We're making it a little more low key than normal.

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twinklebug said:


> I loved the addition, it's quirky, fun, historic Walt Disney, would wouldn't?
> Here's a better view of the castle graphics, queued up for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try not to watch Resort TV 1 as they are always bending Disney's rules restricting advertising in the parks and the host has rather explosive personality.


Wow I honestly never experienced that with them.  I have always seen Josh and Jenn be so nice and friendly.  What do you mean by explosive?  Do you mean one of them gets upset?  I assume you would mean Josh.  What do they advertise?  There is another one I sometimes watch that would definitely fit your description to a T lol.  I stopped watching him as much.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

wildernessDad said:


> Hello, fellow groupies.  It's a blast from your past.  I'm still retired and still living 13 minutes away (but I can do it in 10) from Wilderness Lodge.  It would be nice to see all of you this holiday season.  I'll keep my nose  (and eyeballs) here a bit more often to see who, if anyone, will be at our beloved Lodge come December.


Helllooooo!  Nice to hear from you!


----------



## jimmytammy

WD
Great to see you here!  Fingers crossed that some Groupies will be there round Dec for a meet

Twinkle and DLI
Thanks for posting those videos
Can’t wait to check those out with my family


----------



## jimmytammy

Well I finally got the chance to see the Enchantment show.  Wow!  Its been awhile since the fireworks shows made much of an impression on me.  But the coolest part was making sure we still understand who started it all.  Walt and Roy with a sprinkling of old school Mickey.  We cant ever forget Walt and Roy and their dreams and they did a good job IMO of mixing the old and new together.  I hope it inspires some young ones to ask who those 2 guys were and learn more about them.  Gave me goosebumps


----------



## bobbiwoz

quakerlaw said:


> Passed ROFR today for our first contract at BR! Just in time for the refurb!


Welcome Home!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> Well I finally got the chance to see the Enchantment show.  Wow!  Its been awhile since the fireworks shows made much of an impression on me.  But the coolest part was making sure we still understand who started it all.  Walt and Roy with a sprinkling of old school Mickey.  We cant ever forget Walt and Roy and their dreams and they did a good job IMO of mixing the old and new together.  I hope it inspires some young ones to ask who those 2 guys were and learn more about them.  Gave me goosebumps


Yeah they really made it right.   Wish I could get back there to see it in person again.


----------



## jimmytammy

Bumping before we get into oblivion


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> Bumping before we get into oblivion


Yeah it has been pretty quiet on here lately.  Maybe we need something to do.  Ok groupies if you could meet Walt what would you like to ask him or say to him?  For me I would just thank him for creating something that brings me so much joy.


----------



## jimmytammy

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Yeah it has been pretty quiet on here lately.  Maybe we need something to do.  Ok groupies if you could meet Walt what would you like to ask him or say to him?  For me I would just thank him for creating something that brings me so much joy.


DLI
I too would thank him for creating such special magic, in the movies, parks and everything else he had a hand in.  He recognized the need for a family park and took it upon himself to create it. 
He made an indelible mark on me as a youngster with his historical based shows, so much so that he brought history alive for me.  Fictionalization to the max, yes, but it still sparked an interest that this old man still has a sparkle in his eye for. Thanks Walt!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> DLI
> I too would thank him for creating such special magic, in the movies, parks and everything else he had a hand in.  He recognized the need for a family park and took it upon himself to create it.
> He made an indelible mark on me as a youngster with his historical based shows, so much so that he brought history alive for me.  Fictionalization to the max, yes, but it still sparked an interest that this old man still has a sparkle in his eye for. Thanks Walt!


Beautifully said!


----------



## ErinC

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Yeah it has been pretty quiet on here lately.  Maybe we need something to do.  Ok groupies if you could meet Walt what would you like to ask him or say to him?  For me I would just thank him for creating something that brings me so much joy.


I'd ask him what he thinks of Chapek and how he is handling things?


----------



## jimmytammy

ErinC said:


> I'd ask him what he thinks of Chapek and how he is handling things?


Good one!
Cant put words in other folks mouths, but I get a sneaky feeling Walt wouldn't be too happy with Paycheck. Walt never was a money man, Roy did all that. Walt was more about making the product the best it could be, and then some. He understood it was  the necessary evil that got in the way of his creative side.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

ErinC said:


> I'd ask him what he thinks of Chapek and how he is handling things?


I'd love to know the answer to that question!


----------



## bobbiwoz

We just got home.  We stayed at Riviera and really enjoyed it.  We went to a MNSSHP, and I think the parade and fireworks were absolutely wonderful.

After Riviera we were upgraded to a Concierge two bedroom at BC, because our BCV one bedroom was out of service.  Our friends and we had a great time there too!

The exceptional service we received happened at the Beach Club BEFORE we were in CL, while we were staying at Riviera.  We got a Beaches and Cream ADR, and enjoyed our meal and expected to take Skyliner back to Riviera, but a thunderstorm began and the Skyliner stopped.

We stopped at the desk to see what our options were.  The CM knew we had two ECVs.  There are busses available, but the CM noted that with the two ECVs we could be separated.  He got his manager to approve a Minnievan for us!  The four of us felt so very happy for this service.  They did check that we were staying in Riviera.



It was the next morning as we were eating breakfast that I got the call that we were upgraded.

Here’s a picture from the BC balcony.


Beverly in the middle has been my friend since Kindergarten!

The Concierge lounge was well stocked and we enjoyed some good food.  My favorites were the lox with bagel, cream cheese and capers one morning, and baked salmon with lentils the second dinner time.  Mickey ice cream sandwiches were always available!  Sure I had one!

I have mentioned before that since we need busses, with two ECV’s I am reluctant to book VWL.  DH will have a knee replacement in two weeks, and we are hoping that allows him to just rent one at a park.  We look forward to staying at VWL again.

I would thank Walt for his terrific gift to the world.  When we were at the Disney Museum on our MC ABD, this particular editorial cartoon was displayed among others, but this has meant the most to me.


His legacy remains.


----------



## lentesta

I thought y'all would get a laugh out of this.

Many years ago we started a project to show the view you get from every hotel room in Walt Disney World.  Today we have over 35,000 photos and cover the vast majority of rooms on property.  And we ask folks to send in photos of their hotel room, so we can fill in gaps.

Here's a photo we got of Boulder Ridge room 3562.  This might be one of the worst views I've ever seen.  I think the only thing it's missing is a racoon in a dumpster.  Please enjoy.


----------



## sleepydog25

lentesta said:


> I thought y'all would get a laugh out of this.
> 
> Many years ago we started a project to show the view you get from every hotel room in Walt Disney World.  Today we have over 35,000 photos and cover the vast majority of rooms on property.  And we ask folks to send in photos of their hotel room, so we can fill in gaps.
> 
> Here's a photo we got of Boulder Ridge room 3562.  This might be one of the worst views I've ever seen.  I think the only thing it's missing is a racoon in a dumpster.  Please enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 699639


First, an amazing project. Second, yes, this is one of the worst views anywhere on property.


----------



## jimmytammy

Bobbi
Im so glad to read that you folks had another great trip.  I appreciate you always being a glass half full optimist, even when things are less than stellar, you have a way of finding the good.  We need more folks like you in this world!


bobbiwoz said:


> His legacy remains.



This statement, so true, for us "legacy fans" as we have been named recently.  We have to work on keeping his dream alive for us, our loved ones and those around us who dont see what we see.  Not sure m any at the highest level of Disney Co get it anymore.  I had hope for Josh D'Amaro, but recent events and words spoken make me think he has fallen in line with the higher ups, probably to keep his job.  Sad


----------



## jimmytammy

lentesta said:


> I thought y'all would get a laugh out of this.
> 
> Many years ago we started a project to show the view you get from every hotel room in Walt Disney World.  Today we have over 35,000 photos and cover the vast majority of rooms on property.  And we ask folks to send in photos of their hotel room, so we can fill in gaps.
> 
> Here's a photo we got of Boulder Ridge room 3562.  This might be one of the worst views I've ever seen.  I think the only thing it's missing is a racoon in a dumpster.  Please enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 699639


You are right Len, it has brought much laughter in our home.  We have stayed at VWL(sorry, old school here) many times and never had the dreaded dumpster view. Though my mom and dad when we booked them a studio many years back, they almost landed this view.  You really had to crane your neck to see it from the balcony but they could easily view it out the window.

BTW, long time subscribers here to touring plans and we use it every time we plan to go to the parks.  Thank you for such a great site and making life a bit easier to plan ahead.  We even used it for DL and cruising.  We have another web dude(sorry, Im a carpenter by nature, Granny can tell you haw many times he has straightened my pictures out on here)by the name of Wilderness Dad who created a very cool site I still use called DVC Planner.  Both of your sites are locked in my phone right beside DW app, no others on there as I don t need more when I got the best.

One more thing, you and I have a mutual friend from the GBoro area.  He has told me what a nice fellow you are.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

lentesta said:


> I thought y'all would get a laugh out of this.
> 
> Many years ago we started a project to show the view you get from every hotel room in Walt Disney World.  Today we have over 35,000 photos and cover the vast majority of rooms on property.  And we ask folks to send in photos of their hotel room, so we can fill in gaps.
> 
> Here's a photo we got of Boulder Ridge room 3562.  This might be one of the worst views I've ever seen.  I think the only thing it's missing is a racoon in a dumpster.  Please enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 699639


Hey Kat is this your normal room view? LOL


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

bobbiwoz said:


> We just got home.  We stayed at Riviera and really enjoyed it.  We went to a MNSSHP, and I think the parade and fireworks were absolutely wonderful.
> 
> After Riviera we were upgraded to a Concierge two bedroom at BC, because our BCV one bedroom was out of service.  Our friends and we had a great time there too!
> 
> The exceptional service we received happened at the Beach Club BEFORE we were in CL, while we were staying at Riviera.  We got a Beaches and Cream ADR, and enjoyed our meal and expected to take Skyliner back to Riviera, but a thunderstorm began and the Skyliner stopped.
> 
> We stopped at the desk to see what our options were.  The CM knew we had two ECVs.  There are busses available, but the CM noted that with the two ECVs we could be separated.  He got his manager to approve a Minnievan for us!  The four of us felt so very happy for this service.  They did check that we were staying in Riviera.
> 
> View attachment 699634View attachment 699635
> 
> It was the next morning as we were eating breakfast that I got the call that we were upgraded.
> 
> Here’s a picture from the BC balcony.
> 
> View attachment 699636
> Beverly in the middle has been my friend since Kindergarten!
> 
> I have mentioned before that since we need busses, with two ECV’s I am reluctant to book VWL.  DH will have a knee replacement in two weeks, and we are hoping that allows him to just rent one at a park.  We look forward to staying at VWL again.
> 
> I would thank Walt for his terrific gift to the world.  When we were at the Disney Museum on our MC ABD, this particular editorial cartoon was displayed among others, but this has meant the most to me.
> 
> View attachment 699638
> His legacy remains.


Glad you had such a great stay and received some magic while you were there!


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy said:


> Bobbi
> Im so glad to read that you folks had another great trip.  I appreciate you always being a glass half full optimist, even when things are less than stellar, you have a way of finding the good.  We need more folks like you in this world!


@jimmytammy , thank you, I try.  I learned something from my sister when she lived on Grove St in Haddonfield NJ.  Her second floor balcony faced the busy road and she was at eye level with wires, and I asked her how could she stand that view.  She mentioned that she just doesn’t see the wires.  I think about that a lot, and when we had the Dumpster view, I looked to the trees primarily, and saw the birds.

Nancy is my younger sister, just turning 70 this week.  The balcony incident was probably 40 years ago.  I have learned a lot from my sister, she’s my very best friend.


----------



## ehh

lentesta said:


> I thought y'all would get a laugh out of this.
> 
> Many years ago we started a project to show the view you get from every hotel room in Walt Disney World.  Today we have over 35,000 photos and cover the vast majority of rooms on property.  And we ask folks to send in photos of their hotel room, so we can fill in gaps.
> 
> Here's a photo we got of Boulder Ridge room 3562.  This might be one of the worst views I've ever seen.  I think the only thing it's missing is a racoon in a dumpster.  Please enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 699639


Len, this is the coveted "Backstage View" room category.


----------



## lentesta

ehh said:


> Len, this is the coveted "Backstage View" room category.



When I steal this line, just remember I was thinking fondly of you as I did.


----------



## ErinC

lentesta said:


> I thought y'all would get a laugh out of this.
> 
> Many years ago we started a project to show the view you get from every hotel room in Walt Disney World.  Today we have over 35,000 photos and cover the vast majority of rooms on property.  And we ask folks to send in photos of their hotel room, so we can fill in gaps.
> 
> Here's a photo we got of Boulder Ridge room 3562.  This might be one of the worst views I've ever seen.  I think the only thing it's missing is a racoon in a dumpster.  Please enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 699639


I've had this room before! The first and only trip that we took my in laws! I've also had the no balcony room. My parents were stuck with it. But I guess the 5th floor corner room for Christmas that one year has made up for it!


----------



## DonMacGregor

Good morning Groupies!


----------



## jimmytammy

DonMacGregor said:


> View attachment 700147
> 
> Good morning Groupies!


Good Morning Don!  What a great view


----------



## danikoski

ErinC said:


> I've had this room before! The first and only trip that we took my in laws! I've also had the no balcony room. My parents were stuck with it. But I guess the 5th floor corner room for Christmas that one year has made up for it!


We got the no balcony room on a cash stay one time...we got moved after a night. Haven't had the garbage can view...hopefully didn't just jinx us for our next stay.


----------



## sleepydog25

danikoski said:


> We got the no balcony room on a cash stay one time...we got moved after a night. *Haven't had the garbage can view.*..hopefully didn't just jinx us for our next stay.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey Kat is this your normal room view? LOL


You know it should be!   I'm tricky and don't book dedicated 2BR's which are the most common room with that view.    Shhh - don't tell them I haven't had it yet.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I popped by today after seeing a picture from D23 on FB today of the studio refurb.  And not a peep from the groupies on their thoughts???  
I look forward to seeing some better pictures.  Bummed about the white walls but they seem to be keeping unique elements so you're not confused you're at the Beach Club or something like that.


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT
I saw the pictures too of the new rooms.  Reserving judgement, but initial thoughts, not too sure
As I felt it would be, a little generic and not unique


----------



## CarolynFH

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I popped by today after seeing a picture from D23 on FB today of the studio refurb.  And not a peep from the groupies on their thoughts???
> I look forward to seeing some better pictures.  Bummed about the white walls but they seem to be keeping unique elements so you're not confused you're at the Beach Club or something like that.


There are comments on the *Boulder Ridge refurb *thread.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

CarolynFH said:


> There are comments on the *Boulder Ridge refurb *thread.


Yep!  I've seen those during the long wait.


----------



## sleepydog25

The one picture I've seen shows an attempt to keep some sort of NW theme, albeit a bit eclectic--and I'm okay with eclectic. I enjoy bold colors, too, if in keeping with some sort of theme, and perhaps that's the case here? The colors seem a bit skewed in the photo (which doesn't appear to be of a high quality or resolution), so until better shots come out, I'll reserve judgment. As *JT *says, not too keen on what appears to be a starkly white wall--still, the rest of the look isn't entirely unfortunate looking.


----------



## bluecastle

I immediately came here after seeing that one photo from D23. I really hope the colors are not how they appear in that photo. I will reserve judgment until better photos are released, but I can’t help worrying that everything I love about the villas may be gone. 
Getting ready for my ADRs this week. Taking 3 year-old granddaughter on her first trip. Staying at Kidani for the first time. Wish a November discount would come out, but feeling doubtful. My only “discount” is buying Dis Gift cards every time I order online from Target! 
Hope everyone is doing well. Doing a lot of childcare at my age wears me out and my Dis activity is way down. (basically I post a picture on PotD and that’s it)
I do miss hanging out here though. Thanks for being a constant!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I popped by today after seeing a picture from D23 on FB today of the studio refurb.  And not a peep from the groupies on their thoughts???
> I look forward to seeing some better pictures.  Bummed about the white walls but they seem to be keeping unique elements so you're not confused you're at the Beach Club or something like that.


Haven't seen the pictures.  Where are they?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

I'm so excited about some of the announcements.  Hatbox Ghost at WDW!!!!!!!  Also Figment meet and greet, Duffy series on Disney+, expansion of Avengers campus and Big Hero 6 area at DCA.  My only wish is that they would have announced that they are going ahead with Mary Poppins.  I wonder what the new Epcot night time show means.  Are they getting rid of the monstrosities in the middle of the lake? I can't imagine they would after spending so much time and money on it.


----------



## TraJon

bobbiwoz said:


> @jimmytammy , thank you, I try.  I learned something from my sister when she lived on Grove St in Haddonfield NJ.  Her second floor balcony faced the busy road and she was at eye level with wires, and I asked her how could she stand that view.  She mentioned that she just doesn’t see the wires.  I think about that a lot, and when we had the Dumpster view, I looked to the trees primarily, and saw the birds.
> 
> Nancy is my younger sister, just turning 70 this week.  The balcony incident was probably 40 years ago.  I have learned a lot from my sister, she’s my very best friend.


We live a town over from Haddonfield!! My Father actually graduated from there, I have his class ring. How fantastic to see this pop up. Currently we reside in Voorhees.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

TraJon said:


> We live a town over from Haddonfield!! My Father actually graduated from there, I have his class ring. How fantastic to see this pop up. Currently we reside in Voorhees.


Ooh that is where my favorite team practices.


----------



## TraJon

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Ooh that is where my favorite team practices.


Mine too! It would be a sin if not.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Haven't seen the pictures.  Where are they?



This is the photo that was taken by Brian Kowalenko at D23


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> This is the photo that was taken by Brian Kowalenko at D23


Oh no!  Oh don't like it at all.  Where is the lodge charm?!  Ugh.  I showed DH and he said it doesn't look like a lodge.  Who is supposed to be walking across the log?


----------



## matt and beth

KAT4DISNEY said:


> This is the photo that was taken by Brian Kowalenko at D23


I laughed out loud.  That’s a bad dorm room


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

matt and beth said:


> I laughed out loud.  That’s a bad dorm room


Right?!  I'm not even crazy about the Copper Creek rooms but they are better than this!  That bed looks so unappealing and uncomfortable.  The whole room is boring.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Oh no!  Oh don't like it at all.  Where is the lodge charm?!  Ugh.  I showed DH and he said it doesn't look like a lodge.  Who is supposed to be walking across the log?


I'm not positive about the characters on the log but I think it might be Huey, Dewey and Louie?

I'm hoping that the picture is just really bad in portraying the actual colors used.


----------



## sleepydog25

It is Huey, Dewey, and Louie, and this same shot can be found in other resorts on the Murphy bed as it is here. This is part of the "cut costs" movement at DVC--share the same picture in this case.


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> It is Huey, Dewey, and Louie, and this same shot can be found in other resorts on the Murphy bed as it is here. This is part of the "cut costs" movement at DVC--share the same picture in this case.


Oh no.
So what other parts of this design are recycled?
I like the carpet and looking to the right, the drapes might hold promise if we could see them.

I don't care for the mixed wood tones. VWL should have dark woods in my opinion. And the Red/White/Blue on the headboard had better be a camera issue and not reality as it matches nothing else. As @matt and beth said, it echos of "bad dorm room".


----------



## Lisa P.

Here are some other images that show light and varied wood tones at WL with (IMO) beautiful results. Enjoy.







Even the end table and sofa table in the CC Cabins have different finishes. I remain hopeful that the BRV/VWL reno will be gorgeous!!!


----------



## twinklebug

Lisa P. said:


> Here are some other images that show light and varied wood tones at WL with (IMO) beautiful results.


Mixed light/dark woods in a single pattern are fine. I have a floor like that I adore. 

I'm going to just sit back and stay amused by this. These designs are temporary, the next iteration will be better, or worse.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

sleepydog25 said:


> It is Huey, Dewey, and Louie, and this same shot can be found in other resorts on the Murphy bed as it is here. This is part of the "cut costs" movement at DVC--share the same picture in this case.


Yeah nothing says the Wilderness Lodge like Huey, Dewey and Louie. SMH


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Lisa P. said:


> Here are some other images that show light and varied wood tones at WL with (IMO) beautiful results. Enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 701826
> 
> View attachment 701831
> 
> View attachment 701835
> 
> Even the end table and sofa table in the CC Cabins have different finishes. I remain hopeful that the BRV/VWL reno will be gorgeous!!!



Mixed woods are fine if done right.  Will have to see but it looks off in the picture - like they tried to match the picture frame to the headboard and came close but not quite and kind of similar with the murphy/sofa bed.  The pictures you show it's obvious it was a design choice for complimentary tones vs failure in matching which is the impression I currently get of the refurb pic.   I did just notice that the murphy bed may have a bit of a log or rustic/rough finish to it which is better than the laminate I originally thought it was at 1st glance.  At least that's if I'm seeing it correctly now.  
Parts of the refurb remind me of the decor of WL hotel rooms prior to their latest refurb.


----------



## bluecastle

These colors look “loud” to me and remind me of the new hallway carpeting photos from a while ago. 
I’ll take boring over loud anytime.


----------



## danikoski

Everything in that picture is nit as it seems. If you look to the right if the Murphy bed, there is actually a pattern on the wall. If you look over the bed, same pattern. So it looks like there may be wall paper on the wall with the beds, but the lights are so bright, it washes it out. I also highly suspect that the red and blues on the head board are going to more closely align with colors of the couch and curtain in real life. I'm guessing they want to show the rooms are bright, but in doing so, caused poor coloring of other things, especially the bed headboard.


----------



## danikoski

I attempted to do some color adjustments kind of just quickly. It's not perfect, but I think it might be a bit better.


----------



## Lisa P.

danikoski said:


> If you look to the right if the Murphy bed, there is actually a pattern on the wall. If you look over the bed, same pattern. So it looks like there may be wall paper on the wall with the beds, but the lights are so bright, it washes it out. I also highly suspect that the red and blues on the head board are going to more closely align with colors of the couch and curtain in real life. I'm guessing they want to show the rooms are bright, but in doing so, caused poor coloring of other things, especially the bed headboard.



This, definitely! Here are close-ups of the wallpaper to the left (brightened by excessive lighting) vs. to the right of the murphy bed - taken from the originally posted photo of a projection image at D23. Same wall pattern with different lighting = dramatically different color appearance.
 

Even the bright blue is completely washed out to white in some parts of the headboard. So like the wallpaper, the headboard colors are probably more accurately showing in the drapes, also shown below.

 

The right side of the D23 studio image looks much like this 1BR BRV living room photo posted on Instragram March 14, 2021 and linked to by Disneydreamer#1 last week on the other BRV Refurb thread, now shown below. This "test room" seems to have similar flooring, draperies, and color scheme as the right side of the studio photo posted above. I find this older test room decor very appealing. No white walls. No uncomfortably bright blues or reds but rather soothing, natural colors.



What do you all think of this test room?


----------



## ErinC

I'm trying to reserve my judgement until I see some better photos. The original pic is so pixilated, a photo of screen of some sort I assume. It's really hard to tell. I don't like the headboard colors at all, if they are that bright. but there is a whole other half of the room we can't see, so here's hoping that looks cool. I will admit, that the previous refurb (at least the studios) were not my taste either. I'm not a huge dark wood person, and the light that hung right in the middle of the studio rooms looked ridiculous in my opinion. It looked like something that should be in a kitchen somewhere. It didn't fit the space at all. I'm also ok with light and bright, so I'm sure we'll all have differences of opinion when we actually see them. Since I didn't love the last refurb, I'm probably in the minority anyway. I'm just ready for new and the appearance of clean!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Lisa P. said:


> This, definitely! Here are close-ups of the wallpaper to the left (brightened by excessive lighting) vs. to the right of the murphy bed - taken from the originally posted photo of a projection image at D23. Same wall pattern with different lighting = dramatically different color appearance.
> View attachment 702096 View attachment 702099
> 
> Even the bright blue is completely washed out to white in some parts of the headboard. So like the wallpaper, the headboard colors are probably more accurately showing in the drapes, also shown below.
> 
> View attachment 702104 View attachment 702107
> 
> The right side of the D23 studio image looks much like this 1BR BRV living room photo posted on Instragram March 14, 2021 and linked to by Disneydreamer#1 last week on the other BRV Refurb thread, now shown below. This "test room" seems to have similar flooring, draperies, and color scheme as the right side of the studio photo posted above. I find this older test room decor very appealing. No white walls. No uncomfortably bright blues or reds but rather soothing, natural colors.
> 
> View attachment 702109
> 
> What do you all think of this test room?



That is fine for colors.  I'd have preferred a little different with what I term actual rustic but this is in line with todays general thoughts on "rustic" and did get some pops of color.  My main complaint about this design is the stools for seating going around the table vs chairs with backs but that's a minor wish.  Nice observation on the wallpaper.   Of course you'd think Disney should know by now if they show something they need to make it a good representation? 

I agree that the lighting is way blown out on the D23 picture from the bed lights - noticed the curtains and they didn't seem to jive with the headboard at all.  It is a picture of a projection but still you can tell the original photo had poor lighting from the start.  Fingers still crossed that is all that is going on.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> ... you'd think Disney should know by now if they show something they need to make it a good representation?



What's that? It's not like Disney is in the business of creating videos to be shown on screen. 





Remember how long it took them to start updating the rooms with televisions we could see from the sofa? My kids would joke that Disney creates all these movies, but they don't really want anyone watching them.  DVC was the first to bring in the big flat screens.  I miss that version of our membership, staying on top of what was needed and adding the nice extra touches. Now days we don't even get those cute paper coasters that I'd mail off to family with a note.


----------



## ajksmom

twinklebug said:


> Now days we don't even get those cute paper coasters that I'd mail off to family with a note.


Yup or use them to protect the furniture.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> What's that? It's not like Disney is in the business of creating videos to be shown on screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember how long it took them to start updating the rooms with televisions we could see from the sofa? My kids would joke that Disney creates all these movies, but they don't really want anyone watching them.Cool thing there was DVC was the first to bring in the big flat screens.  I miss that version of our membership. Now days we don't even get those cute paper coasters that I'd mail off to family with a note.



Last trip I had a glass I wanted to set down and NOT ruin the furniture.  Good grief - don't even remember what I finally dug out to set it on.   I suspect a lot of people would just set it down.  That and no pads of paper and a pen in the room drive me nuts.


----------



## danikoski

Lisa P. said:


> This, definitely! Here are close-ups of the wallpaper to the left (brightened by excessive lighting) vs. to the right of the murphy bed - taken from the originally posted photo of a projection image at D23. Same wall pattern with different lighting = dramatically different color appearance.
> View attachment 702096 View attachment 702099
> 
> Even the bright blue is completely washed out to white in some parts of the headboard. So like the wallpaper, the headboard colors are probably more accurately showing in the drapes, also shown below.
> 
> View attachment 702104 View attachment 702107
> 
> The right side of the D23 studio image looks much like this 1BR BRV living room photo posted on Instragram March 14, 2021 and linked to by Disneydreamer#1 last week on the other BRV Refurb thread, now shown below. This "test room" seems to have similar flooring, draperies, and color scheme as the right side of the studio photo posted above. I find this older test room decor very appealing. No white walls. No uncomfortably bright blues or reds but rather soothing, natural colors.
> 
> View attachment 702109
> 
> What do you all think of this test room?


I think the blue in the head board may be more like the blue in the couch in the test room.


----------



## PatMcDuck

oops posted 2X


----------



## PatMcDuck

PatMcDuck said:


> Just back from Expo, stayed at VGC and DL Hotel. Both had 2 pads and 2 pens!  I spoke to the DVC rep at the Expo and I don't think she even knew what BR was.  Blank stare when I mentioned it was my home resort, so I never saw those pictures. It was really to share (no real) information on DL Hotel DVC.  DL Hotel had photos, and most people were asking if the Studio would sleep 5?  Answer: NO.
> 
> I am happy for any refurb at BR. I wanted that ugly grout and tile gone, and the terrible pull out couches burned.  Pictures look ok to me.  Next stay is November 30.  I hope some is done by then.


----------



## jimmytammy

Lisa P. said:


> This, definitely! Here are close-ups of the wallpaper to the left (brightened by excessive lighting) vs. to the right of the murphy bed - taken from the originally posted photo of a projection image at D23. Same wall pattern with different lighting = dramatically different color appearance.
> View attachment 702096 View attachment 702099
> 
> Even the bright blue is completely washed out to white in some parts of the headboard. So like the wallpaper, the headboard colors are probably more accurately showing in the drapes, also shown below.
> 
> View attachment 702104 View attachment 702107
> 
> The right side of the D23 studio image looks much like this 1BR BRV living room photo posted on Instragram March 14, 2021 and linked to by Disneydreamer#1 last week on the other BRV Refurb thread, now shown below. This "test room" seems to have similar flooring, draperies, and color scheme as the right side of the studio photo posted above. I find this older test room decor very appealing. No white walls. No uncomfortably bright blues or reds but rather soothing, natural colors.
> 
> View attachment 702109
> 
> What do you all think of this test room?


I like the curtains, rug, pillows and picture on the wall.  Do think they brightened it a bit more than I like for a Lodge theme


----------



## sleepydog25

I do prefer the test room to what the, admittedly, poor picture from D23 shows. There is a way to modernize rooms yet still leave them nicely themed. 

And, what gives, Groupies? No posts since Saturday? 

I, for one, have been busy working days and rehearsing evenings. My current occupation? Apple picking. I kid you not.


----------



## hhisc16

sleepydog25 said:


> I do prefer the test room to what the, admittedly, poor picture from D23 shows. There is a way to modernize rooms yet still leave them nicely themed.
> 
> And, what gives, Groupies? No posts since Saturday?
> 
> I, for one, have been busy working days and rehearsing evenings. My current occupation? Apple picking. I kid you not.
> 
> View attachment 704282
> View attachment 704283
> 
> View attachment 704284


Did yall move?


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> I do prefer the test room to what the, admittedly, poor picture from D23 shows. There is a way to modernize rooms yet still leave them nicely themed.
> 
> And, what gives, Groupies? No posts since Saturday?
> 
> I, for one, have been busy working days and rehearsing evenings. My current occupation? Apple picking. I kid you not.
> 
> View attachment 704282
> View attachment 704283
> 
> View attachment 704284


Love it, and it is time. I love an orchard with a view and will drive over an hour to get to the best one I know. (Bolton Springs, MA)
My favorite: Cortlands.


Where is this orchard you have pictured?


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy
Love that view of the Blue Ridges in the background


----------



## Suzabella

We just got back from WDW and a stay at CCV.  I missed BRVs but we still got to enjoy The Lodge.

Saw lots of construction workers and there were shipping containers lined up in the parking area.  So exciting!!  I nearly squealed when I saw them!

We stayed at BCV for our Epcot visit and that was the perfect location.  We rope dropped Remmy, then did Frozen before the park opened.  I was able to get a virtual queue for Guardians at the 1 pm drop.  Decided not to even try for the 7am.

Remmy caused us no nausea at all.  We went back during the extra hours that night and rode it a 2nd time.

Guardians did make most of us a little nauseous but it wasn't horrible.  A Mickey pretzel cured us but then, a Mickey pretzel cures all.

We were in MK that Thursday that the funnel cloud was spotted.  We had just watched Country Bears and they stopped the shows to make it a shelter.  I've never seen rain that hard.  When we left, the puddles were over our shoes.  We had ordered dinner at Columbia Harbor House and ended up running through the rain for shelter then held up there for another 1 1/2 hours.  My DH fell, slipping on the tile just inside the entrance.  They just couldn't keep a puddle from forming there.  He was lucky.  Just a scrape on his arm but no bruises and no soreness next day.

All in all, a great trip and I'm happy to report that the magic is still there.  All the cast members we encountered were amazing and we even got sprinkled with some pixie dust along the way.

Oh!  And if you get to Gideon's during September, definitely try the cinnamon French toast cold brew.  I'm not a coffee drinker but I now dream about that beverage!!

Hope all are well and Sleepy, what are you doing in an apple orchard?


----------



## jimmytammy

Suzabella
Great trip report!  Glad your DH didnt get hurt that had to have been a scary moment!
Thanks for your honesty on how you feel about the magic of it all.  We have a trip coming up soon there and with all the negative talk recently, its nice to get a different perspective.


----------



## Suzabella

jimmytammy said:


> Suzabella
> Great trip report!  Glad your DH didnt get hurt that had to have been a scary moment!
> Thanks for your honesty on how you feel about the magic of it all.  We have a trip coming up soon there and with all the negative talk recently, its nice to get a different perspective.



Thanks!  I didn't actually see him fall or I would have freaked out.  Hearing about it was bad enough.

I'll be honest, DH wanted to sell our points after hearing the negative and some of the decisions that Disney has made lately.  This trip was make or break for us.  We were both pleasantly surprised.  I'd urge anyone thinking of selling to make a trip before making that decision.

One example of the 'magic' was....our friend (who'd never been before) wore a t-shirt that said, "I'm here for the Mickey bars."  He went to a food cart in MK to purchase some popcorn and the cast member told him he liked his shirt.  He then asked if he'd had on yet to which our friend replied, "Not yet."  The cast member then handed him a Mickey bar and said, 'Have your first one on Mickey."  That gesture absolutely made his trip.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> Suzabella
> Great trip report!  Glad your DH didnt get hurt that had to have been a scary moment!
> Thanks for your honesty on how you feel about the magic of it all.  We have a trip coming up soon there and with all the negative talk recently, its nice to get a different perspective.


The magic is most definitely still there.  I think a lot of the people saying it isn't there are just negative and pessimistic people overall. I'm a pretty optimistic person so I saw a lot of magic.


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> Love it, and it is time. I love an orchard with a view and will drive over an hour to get to the best one I know. (Bolton Springs, MA)
> My favorite: Cortlands.
> 
> 
> Where is this orchard you have pictured?


Blue Ridge Mountains in southwest Virginia, about 1600 feet. My favorites? Spartan, followed closely by Mutsu.


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy
We were in the Blue Ridges of NC last weekend at Beech Mt, elevation 5506'.  Its absolutely beautiful IMO.  On a clear day you can see 100 miles away into VA and Tenn from that point.  Would love to have a place to call home part of the year(not the snowy part though I do love to snow ski)


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Feeling a little ticked at the moment.  Just read that they have made certain to route a temp walkway between GF and Poly while construction of the new Poly tower is going on.  And yet nothing back between WL and FW????


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Anybody gonna be at WDW this next week?  If so I hope the weather won't be too bad.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Anybody gonna be at WDW this next week?  If so I hope the weather won't be too bad.


We are 1 month out!


----------



## jimmytammy

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Anybody gonna be at WDW this next week?  If so I hope the weather won't be too bad.




We are 2 weeks away
Watching the reports a lot closer these days
Normally by mid Oct most of the tropical storms will fizzle out
It seems this year they are running a bit behind and the bad ones are flaring up later than normal
Our friends Will (wfc4life)and Liz (sechem32)are there until Fri
Fingers crossing and prayers to Him for their safety


----------



## sleepydog25

As has been pointed out on other sites (and likely somewhere on the Dis, too), while the weather may hamper doing much at WDW during a storm or hurricane, there are few better places to be as Disney was built to withstand the storms and takes care of its guests. Safe travels to all.


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

We are currently here staying in the Cascade Cabins. Watching the weather closely! Stocked up for a hurricane party, but would rather be out and about


----------



## Lisa P.

@AlldayIdreamaboutDisney, I just read on Disney Tourist Blog that during Hurricane Dorian, Disney posted this:



I know that they evacuate guests staying at the campground due to risk of flooding, and move them to hotel rooms if they're not able to cancel and leave. I don't know if they also move guests from these other locations or not. Seems like a possibility, worth an inquiry.


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

Lisa P. said:


> @AlldayIdreamaboutDisney, I just read on Disney Tourist Blog that during Hurricane Dorian, Disney posted this:
> 
> View attachment 705441
> 
> I know that they evacuate guests staying at the campground due to risk of flooding, and move them to hotel rooms if they're not able to cancel and leave. I don't know if they also move guests from these other locations or not. Seems like a possibility, worth an inquiry.


Gosh! I hope not we have a party of 6. To stuff us all in a room or two would be interesting. So far no news is good news. Hoping all goes smoothly and this storm keeps further west.


----------



## twinklebug

Lisa P. said:


> @AlldayIdreamaboutDisney, I just read on Disney Tourist Blog that during Hurricane Dorian, Disney posted this:
> 
> View attachment 705441
> 
> I know that they evacuate guests staying at the campground due to risk of flooding, and move them to hotel rooms if they're not able to cancel and leave. I don't know if they also move guests from these other locations or not. Seems like a possibility, worth an inquiry.


I'm fairly certain those resorts indicated are under watch for potential upheaval due to the nature of the accommodations and potential for injury to guests.

Example: I was in a cabin at Fort Wilderness when a hurricane hit back in 2004. Everyone in the campground, campers and cabin guests alike were moved over to Port Orleans (and upcharged for the pleasure). We accidently left my son's medication behind in a cabinet and after the hurricane passed went back to the campground to retrieve it. A troop of kind cast members trekked all the way down to the cabin for us. (I felt so bad to make them do this.) When they returned over an hour later they had pictures for us of the trees down all over the roadways and on some cabins. They walked the entire way there and back as it was impassable by cart.

FW: see above
CC cabins are surrounded by trees, and on the edge of the water.
Treehouse villas are surrounded by trees.
Poly Bungalows are very exposed and over the water. Also wondering if those walkways are safe in high winds/rain.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Welp - as a contrast to my FW/WL walking path unhappy post a couple of days ago I just saw the post on pictures that are in the new Disney files.  I am very satisfied they did not "sanitize" the feel too much if at all.  The character may be a bit different but it seems to be there in abundance.  Looking forward to seeing some photos soon from the rooms themselves to see things even better!  It appears that they were able to retain things we saw in the test room from oh so long ago.


----------



## TraJon

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Welp - as a contrast to my FW/WL walking path unhappy post a couple of days ago I just saw the post on pictures that are in the new Disney files.  I am very satisfied they did not "sanitize" the feel too much if at all.  The character may be a bit different but it seems to be there in abundance.  Looking forward to seeing some photos soon from the rooms themselves to see things even better!  It appears that they were able to retain things we saw in the test room from oh so long ago.


i am happy as well. It is fun! They really spent so much time on the details which is what makes me love Disney. Excited to enjoy for years to come.


----------



## Lisa P.

AlldayIdreamaboutDisney said:


> We are currently here staying in the Cascade Cabins. Watching the weather closely! Stocked up for a hurricane party, but would rather be out and about



Have they contacted you yet? Where will they send you?

*DisneyWorld.com/weather* has updated info. It says:

_"Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground, Copper Creek Cabins at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge, Treehouse Villas at Disney’s Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa and the Bungalows at Disney’s Polynesian Village Resort will temporarily close Wednesday, Sept. 28 through Friday, Sept. 30 due to the weather. We are contacting Guests with current and upcoming reservations."_


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Anybody gonna be at WDW this next week?  If so I hope the weather won't be too bad.



I did have a renter cancel who was supposed to be arriving tomorrow.   They felt it was too likely the flights would be cancelled.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Anybody gonna be at WDW this next week?  If so I hope the weather won't be too bad.


Shouldn't be too bad, aside from that Cat 4 hurricane thingy...


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I did have a renter cancel who was supposed to be arriving tomorrow.   They felt it was too likely the flights would be cancelled.


Yeah I heard the airport will be closed tomorrow


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hoping for the best.  My friends live in Punta Gorda so are right in the path.  If any of you remember Stopher from a while back he is in Orlando right now on business.  Should be quite the adventure.  Just saw the parks are closed Wednesday and Thursday.  Disney Springs is closed Wednesday and possibly Thursday too.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

AlldayIdreamaboutDisney said:


> Gosh! I hope not we have a party of 6. To stuff us all in a room or two would be interesting. So far no news is good news. Hoping all goes smoothly and this storm keeps further west.


How are you doing?


----------



## jimmytammy

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hoping for the best.  My friends live in Punta Gorda so are right in the path.  If any of you remember Stopher from a while back he is in Orlando right now on business.  Should be quite the adventure.  Just saw the parks are closed Wednesday and Thursday.  Disney Springs is closed Wednesday and possibly Thursday too.


Our friends Will and Liz are with Stopher on that trip 
Liz works under Stopher as a travel agent
Praying for all of them for their safety


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> Our friends Will and Liz are with Stopher on that trip
> Liz works under Stopher as a travel agent
> Praying for all of them for their safety


He just posted on facebook that they are ok and have power where they are staying.


----------



## mrsap

First Look At Boulder Ridge Refurbished Villa Design​
No specific timeline is provided for the renovations. Four rooms are currently being modified on the fourth and fifth floors of the resort. Work will occur in "waves" with the first set of rooms available by winter 2023. The full project is not set to wrap-up until spring 2023.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Oh my, I do like the bear!

Are you sure about your timelines?  Winter 2023, Spring 2023?


----------



## TCRAIG

I really like the blue/gray sofa chaise piece - still not crazy about the orange love seat - I wonder if it’s just for studio setups?


----------



## Suzabella

There were a lot of workmen there 2 weeks ago for them to only be doing 4 rooms and a lot of shipping containers for that few rooms.  They were running wires in the DVC lobby on a video I was watching last week.

I'm wondering about that timeline also.  I could see this being completed by spring 2023.

TCRAIG, I'm not sure the studio would have the banquet set up.


----------



## jimmytammy

mrsap said:


> First Look At Boulder Ridge Refurbished Villa Design​
> No specific timeline is provided for the renovations. Four rooms are currently being modified on the fourth and fifth floors of the resort. Work will occur in "waves" with the first set of rooms available by winter 2023. The full project is not set to wrap-up until spring 2023.


I have to say they must have heard the passion in our voices and concerns that they were going to whitewash the villas to be like so many other refurbs done on recent note, IMO, they did ok from what these pics show.  It’s not the VWL of old days anymore but it didn’t lose its lodge feel either


----------



## jimmytammy

Will and Liz made it home ok along with Stopher
Prayers answered!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Just wanna say Happy Birthday Epcot!!!  Watching ResortTV's live stream right now and gotta admit to shedding some tears.  They are playing the old entrance music and it is wonderful.  But wow the line for the merch is crazy and wraps all around future world.


----------



## twinklebug

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Just wanna say Happy Birthday Epcot!!!  Watching ResortTV's live stream right now and gotta admit to shedding some tears.  They are playing the old entrance music and it is wonderful.  But wow the line for the merch is crazy and wraps all around future world.


Jinx! I was watching Cory Meets World at the same time - great location for some viewing.
I love how they celebrated with the groups EPCOT was well known for and not speeches by the big-wigs even though Josh was right there. 
Voices of liberty always make my ears tingle.


----------



## DenLo

jimmytammy said:


> I have to say they must have heard the passion in our voices and concerns that they were going to whitewash the villas to be like so many other refurbs done on recent note, IMO, they did ok from what these pics show.  It’s not the VWL of old days anymore but it didn’t lose its lodge feel either



I like the new design.  Better looking than the last refurb IMO.  I do think the orange sofa is in the studio. 
It looks like these photos were taken from the DVC News article.   Here is a couple of photos that were omitted from that article.  It shows the headboard for the queen bed in the studio and Chip and Dale sleeping inside the twin Murphy bed.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twinklebug said:


> Jinx! I was watching Cory Meets World at the same time - great location for some viewing.
> I love how they celebrated with the groups EPCOT was well known for and not speeches by the big-wigs even though Josh was right there.
> Voices of liberty always make my ears tingle.


I had to go to work so I missed a good part of it.  I'll have to rewind and watch the rest later.  I'm sure I'll cry more.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DenLo said:


> I like the new design.  Better looking than the last refurb IMO.  I do think the orange sofa is in the studio.
> It looks like these photos were taken from the DVC News article.   Here is a couple of photos that were omitted from that article.  It shows the headboard for the queen bed in the studio and Chip and Dale sleeping inside the twin Murphy bed.
> 
> View attachment 707129


Not crazy about that headboard.  Especially compared to the previous ones.


----------



## PatMcDuck

Very interested in seeing the kitchen.  I have Poly booked for late April, so tempted to switch to BR (home resort).  But want a new room. Ugh tough call.


----------



## jimmytammy

DLI
Thanks for sharing about the 40th at Epcot.  Totally slipped my mind until you mentioned it.  I was able to catch some live moments here and there.  Im going back to watch it today


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

So I found a Youtube channel that plays the Wilderness Lodge music.  It is so nice to listen to buy boy it makes me really miss the Lodge and I may have shed some tears listening to it lol.  It is so hard knowing that I won't get back there until maybe 2024.  Unless I win the lottery haha.  Going to Disneyland next February and I'm glad to be going but my heart is in Disney World.


----------



## Kathymford

I really like the look of the refurb rooms, maybe just because I was so doubtful.



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Feeling a little ticked at the moment.  Just read that they have made certain to route a temp walkway between GF and Poly while construction of the new Poly tower is going on.  And yet nothing back between WL and FW????



SERIOUSLY. What's up with that. I still can't get over that the boats aren't running anymore ...

We are at our 38 day countdown for our first trip back since 2018. I'm giddy.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Kathymford said:


> I really like the look of the refurb rooms, maybe just because I was so doubtful.
> 
> 
> 
> SERIOUSLY. What's up with that. I still can't get over that the boats aren't running anymore ...
> 
> We are at our 38 day countdown for our first trip back since 2018. I'm giddy.


I don't get why the boats aren't running.  Makes no sense.


----------



## Lisa P.

DenLo said:


> I like the new design.  Better looking than the last refurb IMO.  I do think the orange sofa is in the studio.
> It looks like these photos were taken from the DVC News article.   Here is a couple of photos that were omitted from that article.  It shows the headboard for the queen bed in the studio and Chip and Dale sleeping inside the twin Murphy bed.
> 
> View attachment 707129



Where is the twin murphy bed located? Is it in the studio unit or in the LR of the 1BR unit?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Lisa P. said:


> Where is the twin murphy bed located? Is it in the studio unit or in the LR of the 1BR unit?


Studio.  It was added during the last refurb back in 2014.


----------



## sleepydog25

To stay above the line...
A) The images shown of the possible refurb look aren't totally unfortunate looking. I'm so old school that I miss the true "darker" nature of the old VWL rooms--you felt as if you were on an adventure. Still, what's been shown seems to be a decent compromise between a nod to the old and acceptance of the modern. Time will tell.
B) It's most likely that the boats aren't running to FW due to a conscious financial decision. You can read that how you wish. Barring a clear-cut explanation from Disney, we are free to draw our own conclusions. 
C) I will remain peeved at Disney for shutting down the walkway between VWL and FW. I don't see it opening again. They can claim guest safety (though they haven't), yet my belief is that it is the same reason as B) above. 
D) Glad to hear all our Groupies and extended family Groupies appear to be safe after Ian. 

Now, back to our regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## bobbiwoz

Unfortunately, I don’t have any upcoming stays at VWL.  I am considering a night after next year’s DVC MC.


----------



## mrsap

New Menus Coming to Territory Lounge and Roaring Fork at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge Resort​


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mrsap said:


> New Menus Coming to Territory Lounge and Roaring Fork at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge Resort​


Quite a few interesting items!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Kathymford said:


> I really like the look of the refurb rooms, maybe just because I was so doubtful.
> 
> 
> 
> SERIOUSLY. What's up with that. I still can't get over that the boats aren't running anymore ...
> 
> We are at our 38 day countdown for our first trip back since 2018. I'm giddy.


We have an upcoming stay at BLT and I thought for sure the boats would be running by now.  Throws a complete kink in my trips to resorts around Bay Lake.


----------



## bobbiwoz

KAT4DISNEY said:


> We have an upcoming stay at BLT and I thought for sure the boats would be running by now.  Throws a complete kink in my trips to resorts around Bay Lake.


So true.


----------



## CarolynFH

KAT4DISNEY said:


> We have an upcoming stay at BLT and I thought for sure the boats would be running by now.  Throws a complete kink in my trips to resorts around Bay Lake.


Well, at least the bus still runs between WL and FW.


----------



## bobbiwoz

CarolynFH said:


> Well, at least the bus still runs between WL and FW.


That’s true.  In the past, I often have gone from BLT/Cont to WL.  I just liked to visit and eat at Roaring Fork.  That’s the connection I used the most.


----------



## TCRAIG

Anyone trying for Candlelight Processional?  I logged in right at 6am on 10/6 (actually a little early) trying to get Biergarten for 12/5 - no luck - but eventually I did get it for 12/6…those ressies went FAST…


----------



## bobbiwoz

TCRAIG said:


> Anyone trying for Candlelight Processional?  I logged in right at 6am on 10/6 (actually a little early) trying to get Biergarten for 12/5 - no luck - but eventually I did get it for 12/6…those ressies went FAST…


Glad you got something!  My day to book is Monday.


----------



## Kathymford

KAT4DISNEY said:


> We have an upcoming stay at BLT and I thought for sure the boats would be running by now.  Throws a complete kink in my trips to resorts around Bay Lake.



It really was one the perks I loved at the Lodge ...


----------



## jimmytammy

Kathymford said:


> It really was one the perks I loved at the Lodge ...


We loved the Steamboat Willie boats, if for nothing else, just to enjoy a relaxing ride.


----------



## jimmytammy

Heading out this AM for GA for an overnight stay, then to FL for another overnight stay just outside the gates of WDW before moving to SSR for a few nights before we move again to BLT next Thurs to meet up with our DD and her family.  This will be our grandsons 3rd trip, he is 5 now, and our granddaughters 1st, she is going on 2.  Pictures will be forthcoming.

We can make the drive in 9.5-10 hrs easy but at 57, driving is becoming a bit more challenging these days, so we thought we would try breaking it up and see how that works for us


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> Heading out this AM for GA for an overnight stay, then to FL for another overnight stay just outside the gates of WDW before moving to SSR for a few nights before we move again to BLT next Thurs to meet up with our DD and her family.  This will be our grandsons 3rd trip, he is 5 now, and our granddaughters 1st, she is going on 2.  Pictures will be forthcoming.
> 
> We can make the drive in 9.5-10 hrs easy but at 57, driving is becoming a bit more challenging these days, so we thought we would try breaking it up and see how that works for us


Have fun and safe travels!


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy said:


> Heading out this AM for GA for an overnight stay, then to FL for another overnight stay just outside the gates of WDW before moving to SSR for a few nights before we move again to BLT next Thurs to meet up with our DD and her family.  This will be our grandsons 3rd trip, he is 5 now, and our granddaughters 1st, she is going on 2.  Pictures will be forthcoming.
> 
> We can make the drive in 9.5-10 hrs easy but at 57, driving is becoming a bit more challenging these days, so we thought we would try breaking it up and see how that works for us


What a nice trip you have coming right up!


----------



## ccigliano

CarolynFH said:


> Well, at least the bus still runs between WL and FW.


Here is my tip for getting to BLT from BRV/CCV.   I get on the HS or AK bus and the next stop is BLT since we share those bus lines with BLT.  Just plan to visit the WL on your back from one of those parks and when you are done get back on one and BLT is the next stop.  I think we share the DS bus with GF so you can do the same thing to visit the Grand.  Just be sure to check with the bus driver when you get on in case they are changing routes.


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> We loved the Steamboat Willie boats, if for nothing else, just to enjoy a relaxing ride.


They certainly made for a relaxing ride during the day, and added entertainment at night as the buggy critters seemed to be out and about on them more than the larger boats.

I still remember the day one person had a large bug on them, it fell as they jumped up, then more than half the boat jumped up and started to do the "there's a bug on my pants" dance.  I'm sure the skipper thought he was going to lose someone overboard that trip.


----------



## jimmytammy

ccigliano said:


> Here is my tip for getting to BLT from BRV/CCV.   I get on the HS or AK bus and the next stop is BLT since we share those bus lines with BLT.  Just plan to visit the WL on your back from one of those parks and when you are done get back on one and BLT is the next stop.  I think we share the DS bus with GF so you can do the same thing to visit the Grand.  Just be sure to check with the bus driver when you get on in case they are changing routes.


Great info!
Any tips for navigating from BLT to WL?


----------



## Pens Fan

ccigliano said:


> Here is my tip for getting to BLT from BRV/CCV.   I get on the HS or AK bus and the next stop is BLT since we share those bus lines with BLT.  Just plan to visit the WL on your back from one of those parks and when you are done get back on one and BLT is the next stop.  I think we share the DS bus with GF so you can do the same thing to visit the Grand.  Just be sure to check with the bus driver when you get on in case they are changing routes.


The last couple of times we've been there WL has also shared the DS bus with BLT.  So that should work as well.  We finally figured this out on our last trip at CCV   .



jimmytammy said:


> Great info!
> Any tips for navigating from BLT to WL?


Walk to MK then catch the boat or bus.  We have also just wimped out and grabbed an Uber or Lyft but it seems so crazy to pay for a ride when the two resorts are so close.

I really, really wish they would bring the resort to resort boat back.  We asked one of the CM's on the boat last year if they had any idea when they would start back.  She said they had heard it would be when Hoop de Doo resumed.  Unfortunately, that didn't happen.


----------



## TCRAIG

jimmytammy said:


> Heading out this AM for GA for an overnight stay, then to FL for another overnight stay just outside the gates of WDW before moving to SSR for a few nights before we move again to BLT next Thurs to meet up with our DD and her family.  This will be our grandsons 3rd trip, he is 5 now, and our granddaughters 1st, she is going on 2.  Pictures will be forthcoming.
> 
> We can make the drive in 9.5-10 hrs easy but at 57, driving is becoming a bit more challenging these days, so we thought we would try breaking it up and see how that works for us


Only 57!!!! You’re just a Young Whippersnapper compared to us!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

TCRAIG said:


> Only 57!!!! You’re just a Young Whippersnapper compared to us!!!


You can reverse the digits for me.


----------



## danikoski

Pens Fan said:


> The last couple of times we've been there WL has also shared the DS bus with BLT.  So that should work as well.  We finally figured this out on our last trip at CCV   .
> 
> 
> Walk to MK then catch the boat or bus.  We have also just wimped out and grabbed an Uber or Lyft but it seems so crazy to pay for a ride when the two resorts are so close.
> 
> I really, really wish they would bring the resort to resort boat back.  We asked one of the CM's on the boat last year if they had any idea when they would start back.  She said they had heard it would be when Hoop de Doo resumed.  Unfortunately, that didn't happen.


I've heard it's because the CR dock needs repairs and they aren't investing in it. Which, if true, is sad. We loved the resort boats loop. We used it to go play at the arcade at CR and go check out Fort Wilderness. Yeah, there are ways we could still do it, but they aren't as easy or fun.


----------



## jimmytammy

TCRAIG said:


> Only 57!!!! You’re just a Young Whippersnapper compared to us!!!



I can’t complain, my dad is 91 and still going strong.  He still works in our construction company and he still works physically.  He doesn’t do it for the money, he just enjoys  being with the guys, staying in good shape and doing all he can to maintain good health.  
I think I have physically worn my body down with lots of heavy lifting through the years.
Compared to my friends from  high school I feel like I aged about 20 yrs beyond them.
But I wouldn’t change a thing about my work as I love what I do!

On another note, we arrived in Brunswick GA yesterday about an hour off schedule.  We encountered a wreck along the way and we made a chick Fil a stop that took 30 mins  to get our food

Hopefully today goes smoother.  We are adding a bit of time to the drive intentionally to avoid Jacksonville. We take 200 maybe 30 miles back from Jville off of I 95 then catch 301 to I 75 that eventually leads to the MK end of WDW.  It’s a pretty drive through some of old FL, where we see the houses that were built in 40s-50s when snowbirds were migrating down there.


----------



## DVCsloth

That will be sad if they don't bring back the Boat loop like it was. It is really nice to be able to boat between WL and Contemporary.
We own at CCV, but I think it is a big loss for BLT and Contemporary especially.


----------



## sleepydog25

DVCsloth said:


> That will be sad if they don't bring back the Boat loop like it was. It is really nice to be able to boat between WL and Contemporary.
> We own at CCV, but I think it is a big loss for BLT and Contemporary especially.


Agree, wholeheartedly. I suppose it's a little too early to tell if they will...wait...no, it's not for me.  The boat service should be back. Barring that, Disney should tell owners whether it will return or not and when. Given they've not done either, my guess is the service is on indefinite hiatus. Disney is one of the most secretive corporations around--it's become part of their mythos. I can assure you they know the plan for resuming the service or not, and it's steeped in not playing their hand until the last possible minute or just letting the months/years go by and not addressing a particular item. Case in point: the walkway between WL and FW. How many press releases have you heard on its continued closure since the Reflections build was deep-sixed?

I apologize to all who came here on a leisurely Sunday and found my mini soap box stand. Truly, it wasn't my intent. Alternately, I don't believe Disney should get an "aw, shucks, that's too bad" from me, either. As all the less-than-youngtimers on this thread will attest, I have not taken well the changes to WL over the past several years--some of that wilderness feel and sense of adventure have been slowly whittled away. I fear the non-resumption of boat service may be yet one more step in that direction.


----------



## DVCsloth

Hope not, I really love WL and IMO


sleepydog25 said:


> Agree, wholeheartedly. I suppose it's a little too early to tell if they will...wait...no, it's not for me.  The boat service should be back. Barring that, Disney should tell owners whether it will return or not and when. Given they've not done either, my guess is the service is on indefinite hiatus. Disney is one of the most secretive corporations around--it's become part of their mythos. I can assure you they know the plan for resuming the service or not, and it's steeped in not playing their hand until the last possible minute or just letting the months/years go by and not addressing a particular item. Case in point: the walkway between WL and FW. How many press releases have you heard on its continued closure since the Reflections build was deep-sixed?
> 
> I apologize to all who came here on a leisurely Sunday and found my mini soap box stand. Truly, it wasn't my intent. Alternately, I don't believe Disney should get an "aw, shucks, that's too bad" from me, either. As all the less-than-youngtimers on this thread will attest, I have not taken well the changes to WL over the past several years--some of that wilderness feel and sense of adventure have been slowly whittled away. I fear the non-resumption of boat service may be yet one more step in that direction.





sleepydog25 said:


> some of that wilderness feel and sense of adventure have been slowly whittled away.


Hope not, Wilderness Lodge is such a special place IMO.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

sleepydog25 said:


> Agree, wholeheartedly. I suppose it's a little too early to tell if they will...wait...no, it's not for me.  The boat service should be back. Barring that, Disney should tell owners whether it will return or not and when. Given they've not done either, my guess is the service is on indefinite hiatus. Disney is one of the most secretive corporations around--it's become part of their mythos. I can assure you they know the plan for resuming the service or not, and it's steeped in not playing their hand until the last possible minute or just letting the months/years go by and not addressing a particular item. Case in point: the walkway between WL and FW. How many press releases have you heard on its continued closure since the Reflections build was deep-sixed?
> 
> I apologize to all who came here on a leisurely Sunday and found my mini soap box stand. Truly, it wasn't my intent. Alternately, I don't believe Disney should get an "aw, shucks, that's too bad" from me, either. As all the less-than-youngtimers on this thread will attest, I have not taken well the changes to WL over the past several years--some of that wilderness feel and sense of adventure have been slowly whittled away. I fear the non-resumption of boat service may be yet one more step in that direction.


You get on that soapbox!  You speak well for us less-than-youngtimers who knew the lodge way back then when it was truly a lodge feel.  I haven't taken the changes well either.


----------



## twinklebug

Anyone know if the lobby fountain is still behind a wall? I'd love for it to be refurbished before the holidays start, we only have a month until then. Disney is known for dragging out the repair on that particular fountain and to me it is an important feature of the lobby. Of the last 3 visits to VWL, 2 of them had it behind a wall of plants.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twinklebug said:


> Anyone know if the lobby fountain is still behind a wall? I'd love for it to be refurbished before the holidays start, we only have a month until then. Disney is known for dragging out the repair on that particular fountain and to me it is an important feature of the lobby. Of the last 3 visits to VWL, 2 of them had it behind a wall of plants.


Oh no.  That would be so disappointing.  I hope they have it fixed.  It is an important feature for sure.


----------



## DVacationer

Here is a closer look at the pictures. Now that I’ve seen the pictures in person, it looks muuuuch better. Very excited. The room being bigger then the Copper Creek studios and the more rustic feeling of the rooms- it’s definitely in my top 3 hotels.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579247981806907393


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DVacationer said:


> Here is a closer look at the pictures. Now that I’ve seen the pictures in person, it looks muuuuch better. Very excited. The room being bigger then the Copper Creek studios and the more rustic feeling of the rooms- it’s definitely in my top 3 hotels.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579247981806907393


Its not awful but I'm still not in love with it.  Still not crazy about the headboards.  They just seem out of place.  I also miss the old type of lights.  These new ones are meh.  I would like to see pictures of the bathroom.  Having said that it will still be one of my most loved resorts.


----------



## DVacationer

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Its not awful but I'm still not in love with it.  Still not crazy about the headboards.  They just seem out of place.  I also miss the old type of lights.  These new ones are meh.  I would like to see pictures of the bathroom.  Having said that it will still be one of my most loved resorts.


Agreed. The headboard is the worst part of the refurb. I hope the shower is a walk in shower instead of a tub combo but I doubt it.


----------



## jimmytammy

Rode GOG and Remy for the 1st time and loved em both, but for sheer fun, I give the nod to Remy


----------



## jimmytammy

Hanging out at Jock Lindsay’s yesterday and saw 38 Special tonight at Epcot


----------



## jimmytammy

Saw some cool costumes in France from Malificent and Beauty and the Beast
And just couldn’t pass up this shot of the moon glaring over the Mexico pavilion


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> Rode GOG and Remy for the 1st time and loved em both, but for sheer fun, I give the nod to Remy


Any nausea on GOG?


----------



## jimmytammy

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Any nausea on GOG?


Not so much nausea as more equilibrium issues.  And not bad enough to make me not want to ride again.
I will say this, advice given to me by Will4life,  have a little bit on your stomach and like mission space, stay focused forward.
The equilibrium issue came after for all of us as we walked out of the ride, but by the time we got near the old mouse gear store area, it was gone
I look forward to giving it another whirl


----------



## twinklebug

Just saw on Disney's FB post that Angela Lansbury passed away.

Disney put together a beautiful page in her memory with her work with them detailed on it. 

https://d23.com/about-legends/remembering-disney-legend-angela-lansbury/


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Just saw on Disney's FB post that Angela Lansbury passed away.
> 
> Disney put together a beautiful page in her memory with her work with them detailed on it.
> 
> https://d23.com/about-legends/remembering-disney-legend-angela-lansbury/


A nice piece on her career.  Thanks for sharing twinklebug!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twinklebug said:


> Just saw on Disney's FB post that Angela Lansbury passed away.
> 
> Disney put together a beautiful page in her memory with her work with them detailed on it.
> 
> https://d23.com/about-legends/remembering-disney-legend-angela-lansbury/


Thanks Twinklebug.  I bawled when I found out.  She was a true legend and such a classy person.


----------



## jimmytammy

Some random shots from HS today and boat ride back from DS tonight


----------



## jimmytammy

Random shots of views from Sanaa yesterday and a cool picture behind the Murphy bed at SSR


----------



## sleepydog25

Sanaa is in my top 5 places to eat at Disney...


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Oh 50's Prime Time.  One of my favs.  Love the pot roast.  Thank you for the great pictures.


----------



## jimmytammy

With all the complaints you will hear from me about the state of affairs Disney is currently in, so far, being here, I have found the magical touches that make WDW still magical.  And that’s what makes it worth spending the money, spending time with family and friends and just soaking in what Walt wanted us to experience.


2 moments that happened in a span of 1.5 hours 
My Grandson Rafe was asking his maw maw Tammy what was up in the next car in front of us.  She told him that’s where the driver sat.  The mono No rail driver overheard him and asked if he would like to see where he works and Rafe got to sit in his seat.  Before Rafe left the driver said one more thing, push that button, Rafe did and the big ol horn went off!  Wow that was cool and loud, I jumped as I didn’t  expect that.

This one is even more touching and I was holding back the tears, even as I write this, I tear up. This young man, who was with his mom or grandma, was watching the piano player at GF and Rafe wanted to watch too.
The young man I assume couldn’t speak so he was writing on a tablet and I couldn’t help but see his words as they were very big.  He wrote something like this…the piano player is playing a song I requested and he is singing, just for me…

Folks, the CMs are keeping the magic alive, in the midst of all the turmoil, they are keeping it alive.  Sometimes I just have to know it’s there and see it for myself


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> With all the complaints you will hear from me about the state of affairs Disney is currently in, so far, being here, I have found the magical touches that make WDW still magical.  And that’s what makes it worth spending the money, spending time with family and friends and just soaking in what Walt wanted us to experience.
> 
> View attachment 710611
> 2 moments that happened in a span of 1.5 hours
> My Grandson Rafe was asking his maw maw Tammy what was up in the next car in front of us.  She told him that’s where the driver sat.  The mono No rail driver overheard him and asked if he would like to see where he works and Rafe got to sit in his seat.  Before Rafe left the driver said one more thing, push that button, Rafe did and the big ol horn went off!  Wow that was cool and loud, I jumped as I didn’t  expect that.
> View attachment 710611View attachment 710610View attachment 710611View attachment 710610
> This one is even more touching and I was holding back the tears, even as I write this, I tear up. This young man, who was with his mom or grandma, was watching the piano player at GF and Rafe wanted to watch too.
> The young man I assume couldn’t speak so he was writing on a tablet and I couldn’t help but see his words as they were very big.  He wrote something like this…the piano player is playing a song I requested and he is singing, just for me…
> 
> Folks, the CMs are keeping the magic alive, in the midst of all the turmoil, they are keeping it alive.  Sometimes I just have to know it’s there and see it for myself


Wonderful moments there!  I see so many people complain and say the magic is no longer there but it is so not true!!!  The magic is still there.  You just won't see it if you have a negative attitude because then all you will see is negative.  You will miss out on beautiful and magical moments like these.  Thank you for posting this.


----------



## twinklebug

Thank you for sharing those moments @jimmytammy. Your Grandson looks so sweet. I bet his new aspiration in life is to pilot a monorail.


----------



## bobbiwoz

@jimmytammy , Thank you for posting your thoughts and your pictures.


----------



## jimmytammy

We went to MK today and did a LOT.  All in all, we did 13 attractions, ate twice, saw parade and castle show.  Rafe loved the Barnstormer which really surprised us.  So that gives us hope that he will be ready for BTMRR and maybe another rollercoaster or 2, we shall see.

Y'all know me, celebrity sightings and such.  Saw Roy Williams, former UNC head Bball coach at GF last night, and not sure if y'all watch Chicago Fire, but saw the lady who plays Sylvie Brett, a paramedic, at MK today, as well.  

And my last celeb sighting happened tonight when Kenny Barber, former TL waiter met us along with his friend Ed at The Outer Rim.  It was great seeing him and Ed and catching up.


----------



## jimmytammy

twinklebug said:


> Thank you for sharing those moments @jimmytammy. Your Grandson looks so sweet. I bet his new aspiration in life is to pilot a monorail.


Right after that moment he said he wanted to be a monorail captain


----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Love this and listen to it all the time.  Thought I'd share in case anyone needs a little Lodge feeling right now.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Love this and listen to it all the time.  Thought I'd share in case anyone needs a little Lodge feeling right now.


The theme from The Big Country is, in my opinion, the best movie western theme song of all time (with The Magnificent Seven a close second). You can't help but close your eyes and imagine endless grasslands, majestic mountain ranges, and mile-deep canyons cut across the landscape. Thank you Jerome Moross.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DonMacGregor said:


> The theme from The Big Country is, in my opinion, the best western theme song of all time (with The Magnificent Seven a close second). You can't help but close your eyes and imagine endless grasslands, majestic mountain ranges, and mile-deep canyons cut across the landscape. Thank you Jerome Moross.


It is amazing.  And having Kunzel as the conductor makes it even better yet.


----------



## jimmytammy

I too love the WL music.  Back in the day I made several CDs from music I had purchased and shared with a few groupies.  Nowadays, with music being at your fingertips, not much need for CDs and such anymore.  I listen at work on Spotify, though, a few of the songs I cant say I have. ever heard there before.  But I love The Magnificent Seven theme, and cant really say I have a favorite among all the songs they play there.


----------



## jimmytammy

Just returned from TOTWL and will reserve thoughts before a few others who have been fans of the place to chime in.  I will say we will go back, it’s the same and different all at the same time.  Doesn’t make sense I know but again, will let you folks judge for yourselves


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> I too love the WL music.  Back in the day I made several CDs from music I had purchased and shared with a few groupies.  Nowadays, with music being at your fingertips, not much need for CDs and such anymore.  I listen at work on Spotify, though, a few of the songs I cant say I have. ever heard there before.  But I love The Magnificent Seven theme, and cant really say I have a favorite among all the songs they play there.


I remember you making those cd's!  TOTWL looks fun but sadly not somewhere I can go.  Miss those perks of being an owner.


----------



## twinklebug

I thought I heard Disney was upcharging to go into the Top of the World now. Sort of a meet & greet villains fireworks party.
Or was that just a temporary, one time thing?

It's hard to say anything about what it looks like now, the main elements of chandelier and glass monorail mural behind the bar are still the same (thankfully) and I'm sure the service is still just as good. Otherwise, I saw they removed the high top tables (no loss, I hated those) and added a bunch of villain props/artwork.

I'm curious for the owners how Disney renting out that space as an upcharge party works. Does the income offset dues?


----------



## jimmytammy

twinklebug said:


> I thought I heard Disney was upcharging to go into the Top of the World now. Sort of a meet & greet villains fireworks party.
> Or was that just a temporary, one time thing?


Thats on certain evenings, though we saw some folks who had a reserve on their table, and Tammy's hearing being better than mine, overheard the waitress tell some folks who did this, they will receive 1 drink, one app and one dessert each and special spot for fireworks.  We did not pay additional to be there.  Now, you go to a podium near the elevators, state your desire to go up, they then text you.  We went up around 6:45 and got seated, you aren't supposed to just seat yourself anymore, that's one change.  Another change is menu, drinks geared towards villains.  Apps have changed too and looked good.  

Here are my takeaways...it seems a bit more stiff, less relaxed and the staff isn't the same as before.  There, I said it
With that, the vibe with the villains is cool, but not overbearing.  One waitress was on her game, dressed for the part, tending tables and making her own drinks.  The bartender seemed overwhelmed, even when they weren't busy, which BTW, if you want to see fireworks up there, go early.  They do have outside seating that I dont remember before, so you can up, order at bar and sit outside.  It was nice outside last night and in the end, would have been more appealing for our tastes.

Please, everyone, dont let my words or possible negativity affect you trying it out. Im interested to hear everyones take. I think the days of a big groupie meet might be over there, which makes me sad.  Unless something changes and they go back to the ol days when we just showed up.


----------



## CarolynFH

twinklebug said:


> I'm curious for the owners how Disney renting out that space as an upcharge party works. Does the income offset dues?


The legal papers for the BLT Condominium Association carve out that space as Commercial Space, just like restaurants, lounges, gift shops, etc., in other DVC resorts (e.g., Topolino’s). Essentially, that space belongs to Disney to do with as they please. The fact that it’s now restricted to owners eligible for Membership Extras indicates that DVD is supporting it in some way via its marketing budget. Owner dues do not go to support it, nor do owners have a claim to any profits from TOTWL.


----------



## twinklebug

CarolynFH said:


> The legal papers for the BLT Condominium Association carve out that space as Commercial Space, just like restaurants, lounges, gift shops, etc., in other DVC resorts (e.g., Topolino’s). Essentially, that space belongs to Disney to do with as they please. The fact that it’s now restricted to owners eligible for Membership Extras indicates that DVD is supporting it in some way via its marketing budget. Owner dues do not go to support it, nor do owners have a claim to any profits from TOTWL.


Interesting. Thanks Carolyn!


----------



## jimmytammy

As you can see, we went to AK yesterday, caught the Lion King show and got to do several things with GP, including Everest, Safaris, Dino, etc.  Our friend Kenny Barber(some of you may remember him from TL days as a waiter)sitting far right with glasses on alongside his nephew Ayden.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> View attachment 711568View attachment 711569View attachment 711570
> As you can see, we went to AK yesterday, caught the Lion King show and got to do several things with GP, including Everest, Safaris, Dino, etc.  Our friend Kenny Barber(some of you may remember him from TL days as a waiter)sitting far right with glasses on alongside his nephew Ayden.


Tumble monkey's are back!!  Yay!!  They were not in April.


----------



## bobbiwoz

August 31, the bird was flying too!

I was so happy to see her fly!!


----------



## jimmytammy

bobbiwoz said:


> August 31, the bird was flying too!
> View attachment 711709
> I was so happy to see her fly!!


Yes she was!  I forgot I much I loved and missed this show


----------



## jimmytammy

Celebrating our last time on my all time favorite ride anywhere


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> View attachment 711819View attachment 711820View attachment 711821
> 
> 
> jimmytammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 711819View attachment 711820View attachment 711821View attachment 711822
> Celebrating our last time on my all time favorite ride anywhere
Click to expand...

Sad about the last part Jimmy.  I always thought Splash had a wonderful theme.  And I'll stop there with the rest of my thoughts.  I'm not positive on its closing date but was thinking we'll also be able to have a last ride on it before the end of the month.


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Sad about the last part Jimmy.  I always thought Splash had a wonderful theme.  And I'll stop there with the rest of my thoughts.  I'm not positive on its closing date but was thinking we'll also be able to have a last ride on it before the end of the month.


Im in the category of the theming part too.  Its cute, and I love the characters, always have, always will.  I understand to a degree the sensitive nature, but in the end, its just a fun ride.  I hope Tiana and her friends keep the whimsy of it all going.


----------



## jimmytammy

We ate at 2 new places for us this trip, Art Smiths and Space 220. My thoughts on both, Arts is good, not great as I thought it would be.  The service was tops, the food, good, not wow factor as I thought it might be.  Servings were huge and seriously, 3 could split a plate, even the kid portions are massive. Space 220, theming was great, that was about it. Way overpriced IMO, though the desserts were good, but not $80 per person good.  
I will stick to my ol faves like 50s


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> We ate at 2 new places for us this trip, Art Smiths and Space 220. My thoughts on both, Arts is good, not great as I thought it would be.  The service was tops, the food, good, not wow factor as I thought it might be.  Servings were huge and seriously, 3 could split a plate, even the kid portions are massive. Space 220, theming was great, that was about it. Way overpriced IMO, though the desserts were good, but not $80 per person good.
> I will stick to my ol faves like 50s


We did Space 220 our last trip.  It was kind of cool but we didn't have the best table.  All the way down front and all the way to the side.  Kind of disappointing.  The food was ok but not worth the price.  I got the chicken and gotta say the sauce was amazing.  The chicken itself though meh.  One half of it was really good and the other half I can't even say what it was.  Looked like the giblets.  Can't remember what my daughter had but she wasn't wowed.  She did love the cauliflower though.  Still glad we tried it but probably a once and done unless we just do the lounge.


----------



## Kathymford

I am loving all the photos (THANK YOU!) and it's seriously giving me all the feels. We have 20 days to go, and we haven't been since 2018!! Previously we had been going every year. I'm a little wary of all of the changes since 2018, but I'm trying to keep an open mind. We are also going on the Wish, so that will help, I think!


----------



## jimmytammy

Well hush my mouth!!  We had an impromptu meet with in the hallway at BLT.  Me being the guy now who recognizes no one unless they are a celebrity these days, ran into a celebrity in the hallway, the one, the only, TCraig!!  We had just come from cashing out for our trip home, and lo and behold, there they are.  Thanks so much for saying hello and allowing us some time to say hello, TCraig!  So cool seeing fellow groupies along the way


----------



## TCRAIG

Yup - was great to catch up and say howdy!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Our GS Rafe enjoying some maple pop from Canada 
At CM yesterday
Our friends Annie and Alan 
Some of you may have seen them at previous meets and she is known as AnnieT when on the boards
They own points at VWL


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> View attachment 712342
> Our GS Rafe enjoying some maple pop from Canada View attachment 712343
> At CM yesterdayView attachment 712344
> Our friends Annie and Alan
> Some of you may have seen them at previous meets and she is known as AnnieT when on the boards
> They own points at VWL


Loving the pictures!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> We ate at 2 new places for us this trip, Art Smiths and Space 220. My thoughts on both, Arts is good, not great as I thought it would be.  The service was tops, the food, good, not wow factor as I thought it might be.  Servings were huge and seriously, 3 could split a plate, even the kid portions are massive. Space 220, theming was great, that was about it. Way overpriced IMO, though the desserts were good, but not $80 per person good.
> I will stick to my ol faves like 50s


Never been a huge fan of Art Smith's, either. Too much grease and butter (and I enjoy some of both), and the tastes while solid, aren't any better than a decent diner. Yes, things look prettier, but that doesn't translate to actually being better.


----------



## PatMcDuck

I preferred Space220 to Art Smith's.  The theming at Space 220, and we loved the food. I have been trying to get a lounge reservation, even at 60+6 days, last few trips, and nothing. I was unimpressed with the Art Smith's chicken, I had heard great things. (we like Olivia's better)


----------



## jimmytammy

I feel bad that I cant say good things about Space 220 or Art Smiths, but its my opinion only.  I know others may like these places, and I didnt say these things to deter others from trying them.  I guess its not fair that I find myself comparing the foods to other places back home, or to Tammys cooking.  Its like Nine Dragons, we have always liked it, yet others bash it.  But we are from a small area in NC, the closet thing we can compare it too is PF Changs, and IMO, 9 D is way better.  But if you are from NYC, there is probably a good chines eatery on every other corner, so maybe no comparison.  Its sort like a to each his own kinda thing.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> I feel bad that I cant say good things about Space 220 or Art Smiths, but its my opinion only.  I know others may like these places, and I didnt say these things to deter others from trying them.  I guess its not fair that I find myself comparing the foods to other places back home, or to Tammys cooking.  Its like Nine Dragons, we have always liked it, yet others bash it.  But we are from a small area in NC, the closet thing we can compare it too is PF Changs, and IMO, 9 D is way better.  But if you are from NYC, there is probably a good chines eatery on every other corner, so maybe no comparison.  Its sort like a to each his own kinda thing.


Honestly I tend to not compare them to non Disney restaurants mainly because we don't eat out very often lol.  When we do it's usually nothing fancy.  Maybe Cracker Barrel or Red Robin.


----------



## PatMcDuck

We love Sci Fi.  Try to book it every single trip. Atmosphere we love, the theming, and the food is just fine to us.  Many hate it.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

PatMcDuck said:


> We love Sci Fi.  Try to book it every single trip. Atmosphere we love, the theming, and the food is just fine to us.  Many hate it.


We love it too.  Always a must do


----------



## jimmytammy

Pat
We did Sci Fi once and were OK with it.  But in its defense, we had traveled all day, so we shouldn't have hit a park that soon. SO being worn down is not a fair way to judge it.  Our go to at HS has always been 50s.  Simple food but tasty for the most part


----------



## twinklebug

Anyone here remember when Disney used to leave the newspaper at your door, complimentary? This was back in the 70s and 80s as I camped with my parents in Ft. Wilderness, but I also distinctly recall my first trip to Jambo DVC with my kids, I was astounded that they still had the Orlando paper out in the sitting/viewing areas between rooms for free. 

We're mostly digital these days, but it would be nice if they were still there for nostalgia.


----------



## twinklebug




----------



## TCRAIG

Mega rain yesterday and today  - so couldn’t put out any of my larger animated Halloween decor - but do have a bunch of lights out at least and my graveyard looks pretty good


----------



## jimmytammy

It rained here as well
Luckily we got the grands out the door and around their cul de sac before the downpour set in


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> It rained here as well
> Luckily we got the grands out the door and around their cul de sac before the downpour set inView attachment 715716


Aww love the costumes!  Too cute!


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

We haven't stayed at the lodge in a few years and I am so excited it's almost time to book a stay there for summer 2023. We are bringing my dad, his wife and my step brother (who is 18) and it will be his first trip (the step brothers).  My dad's favorite idea of a vacation is a houseboat on the lake and his least favorite is Disney.  The only reason he is coming is because after him declining our invitation for the 3rd time, I went directly to his wife who jumped at the chance to take her youngest kid for the first time.  I think my dad just needs the chance to see Disney through some different lenses and that not everyone has to enjoy Disney the same way. The lodge seems just like the perfect place for him to find some R&R amidst the Disney fog. 

I am waiting on them to confirm dates with me but it will be sometime June 2023 so it's almost time to book.  We are aiming for a 2 bedroom at BRV.  Hoping the renovations will be complete by that time.  We eat at the lodge every trip but it will be nice to be staying there again.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> We haven't stayed at the lodge in a few years and I am so excited it's almost time to book a stay there for summer 2023. We are bringing my dad, his wife and my step brother (who is 18) and it will be his first trip (the step brothers).  My dad's favorite idea of a vacation is a houseboat on the lake and his least favorite is Disney.  The only reason he is coming is because after him declining our invitation for the 3rd time, I went directly to his wife who jumped at the chance to take her youngest kid for the first time.  I think my dad just needs the chance to see Disney through some different lenses and that not everyone has to enjoy Disney the same way. The lodge seems just like the perfect place for him to find some R&R amidst the Disney fog.
> 
> I am waiting on them to confirm dates with me but it will be sometime June 2023 so it's almost time to book.  We are aiming for a 2 bedroom at BRV.  Hoping the renovations will be complete by that time.  We eat at the lodge every trip but it will be nice to be staying there again.


Maybe he would enjoy taking a boat out on the lake.  Hope everything works out and you have a great time


----------



## jimmytammy

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> We haven't stayed at the lodge in a few years and I am so excited it's almost time to book a stay there for summer 2023. We are bringing my dad, his wife and my step brother (who is 18) and it will be his first trip (the step brothers).  My dad's favorite idea of a vacation is a houseboat on the lake and his least favorite is Disney.  The only reason he is coming is because after him declining our invitation for the 3rd time, I went directly to his wife who jumped at the chance to take her youngest kid for the first time.  I think my dad just needs the chance to see Disney through some different lenses and that not everyone has to enjoy Disney the same way. The lodge seems just like the perfect place for him to find some R&R amidst the Disney fog.
> 
> I am waiting on them to confirm dates with me but it will be sometime June 2023 so it's almost time to book.  We are aiming for a 2 bedroom at BRV.  Hoping the renovations will be complete by that time.  We eat at the lodge every trip but it will be nice to be staying there again.


Would bass fishing appeal to him?  Just a thought


----------



## PatMcDuck

I would book something at Trails End, breakfast or dinner, and walk around there too, very relaxing. I know you said June, but around 4th of July they do lots of activites at the Fort including a golf cart parade I believe.  Geyser Point is a must too.


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Maybe he would enjoy taking a boat out on the lake.  Hope everything works out and you have a great time


I’m definitely going to let him know about the lake. I think that’s just the kind of thing he would enjoy. 


jimmytammy said:


> Would bass fishing appeal to him?  Just a thought


He isn’t much of a fisherman but some quiet time on the lake is 100% his style. 


PatMcDuck said:


> I would book something at Trails End, breakfast or dinner, and walk around there too, very relaxing. I know you said June, but around 4th of July they do lots of activites at the Fort including a golf cart parade I believe.  Geyser Point is a must too.


We love trails end. Hoping to avoid July but I bet that is fun.  I think he will likely be at geyser point every night having a cocktail.


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

My dad confirmed dates with us today and agreed to a 7 night trip!!! Availability is looking good to grab a 2 bedroom at BRV.   Now I’m trying to decide between dedicated and lock off. Can anyone tell me about the rooms with connecting balconies? I believe these are only on the top floor which would only be dedicated 2 bedrooms? I would love that chance of a little bit of extra balcony by requesting 5th floor if I book a dedicated 2 bedroom.


----------



## jimmytammy

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> My dad confirmed dates with us today and agreed to a 7 night trip!!! Availability is looking good to grab a 2 bedroom at BRV.   Now I’m trying to decide between dedicated and lock off. Can anyone tell me about the rooms with connecting balconies? I believe these are only on the top floor which would only be dedicated 2 bedrooms? I would love that chance of a little bit of extra balcony by requesting 5th floor if I book a dedicated 2 bedroom.


My only time in a 2 bed at VWL was in a great room and location.  It was 2nd floor facing the lake/pool, located in the rotunda area.   I dont think it had connecting balconies, but it was an awesome room!  I would love to get that one again


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> My only time in a 2 bed at VWL was in a great room and location.  It was 2nd floor facing the lake/pool, located in the rotunda area.   I dont think it had connecting balconies, but it was an awesome room!  I would love to get that one again


Yes, some of those rotunda area rooms are superb and spacious. I've had one twice, on each side of the building, and they were among the best rooms ever in any resort.


APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> My dad confirmed dates with us today and agreed to a 7 night trip!!! Availability is looking good to grab a 2 bedroom at BRV.   Now I’m trying to decide between dedicated and lock off. Can anyone tell me about the rooms with connecting balconies? I believe these are only on the top floor which would only be dedicated 2 bedrooms? I would love that chance of a little bit of extra balcony by requesting 5th floor if I book a dedicated 2 bedroom.


Keep in mind that the fifth floor will have the dormer-style balconies meaning that they are more solid and higher, meaning you can't sit and truly see anything except the tree tops and sky. They are lovely but do have reduced visibility.


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> Yes, some of those rotunda area rooms are superb and spacious. I've had one twice, on each side of the building, and they were among the best rooms ever in any resort.
> 
> Keep in mind that the fifth floor will have the dormer-style balconies meaning that they are more solid and higher, meaning you can't sit and truly see anything except the tree tops and sky.* They are lovely but do have reduced visibility.*


Yes, and notably more wildlife too. (bugs who find their way in but not out, and the hunters of those bugs.)


----------



## Good Ol Gal

Can't wait to be back home soon!  Almost to our 30 day mark


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

sleepydog25 said:


> Yes, some of those rotunda area rooms are superb and spacious. I've had one twice, on each side of the building, and they were among the best rooms ever in any resort.
> 
> Keep in mind that the fifth floor will have the dormer-style balconies meaning that they are more solid and higher, meaning you can't sit and truly see anything except the tree tops and sky. They are lovely but do have reduced visibility.


That's what I had read which I do not want since I have two little ones that would only be able to see anything by someone holding them.  However in looking at pictures, that's only the wing closest to the lodge which doesn't even have a 5th floor, right?


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

twinklebug said:


> Yes, and notably more wildlife too. (bugs who find their way in but not out, and the hunters of those bugs.)


We were in the main lodge a few years back on the top floor with a dormer style balcony and had a frog on our balcony. We enjoyed the fireworks with the little froggy then he just hopped away.


----------



## Granny

Well, hello my fellow Groupies!  I know I've been absent forever, and I don't have a great excuse such as work or travel.  Mostly just not excited much about WDW since the changes they've made.  But we have a trip booked for next April and are working to book one for next October as well.  

Honestly, I don't think I'm very familiar with the various options such as Genie, or Genie + or whatever pay-for-play options are out there.  Our last trip was in May of this year, and we didn't do any of the Genie stuff.  So we ended up going on very few rides since the standby lines were always long.  Our October trip next year will be with my daughters and grandchildren, so I definitely need to figure out how to make that trip more enjoyable.   I'm not opposed to paying extra...it's more about how to use those features and when.  We had Disney's FastPass system down pat before it became extinct, and it fit us to a tee.  I've just been slow to do my homework to learn the new system.  

I've read back several pages on this thread and feel somewhat caught up.  I'm glad to see so many friends still hanging out here.  And Jimmy...thanks for the trip report with all the pictures!


----------



## sleepydog25

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> That's what I had read which I do not want since I have two little ones that would only be able to see anything by someone holding them.  However in looking at pictures, that's only the wing closest to the lodge which doesn't even have a 5th floor, right?


Yes, the fifth floor doesn't go all around the elevator area as the lower sections do, if that's what you're asking. The diagram on Page 1 shows it better than I can explain it.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> Well, hello my fellow Groupies!  I know I've been absent forever, and I don't have a great excuse such as work or travel.  Mostly just not excited much about WDW since the changes they've made.  But we have a trip booked for next April and are working to book one for next October as well.
> 
> Honestly, I don't think I'm very familiar with the various options such as Genie, or Genie + or whatever pay-for-play options are out there.  Our last trip was in May of this year, and we didn't do any of the Genie stuff.  So we ended up going on very few rides since the standby lines were always long.  Our October trip next year will be with my daughters and grandchildren, so I definitely need to figure out how to make that trip more enjoyable.   I'm not opposed to paying extra...it's more about how to use those features and when.  We had Disney's FastPass system down pat before it became extinct, and it fit us to a tee.  I've just been slow to do my homework to learn the new system.
> 
> I've read back several pages on this thread and feel somewhat caught up.  I'm glad to see so many friends still hanging out here.  And Jimmy...thanks for the trip report with all the pictures!


Hey stranger lol.  Before we went for the first time using Genie I watched a lot of videos by different vloggers.  The most helpful was Molly.  She put out several videos on it.  I also tried to practice as well as I could on the app beforehand.  The thing I'm not crazy about with it is just being on your phone so much.


----------



## Granny

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey stranger lol.  Before we went for the first time using Genie I watched a lot of videos by different vloggers.  The most helpful was Molly.  She put out several videos on it.  I also tried to practice as well as I could on the app beforehand.  The thing I'm not crazy about with it is just being on your phone so much.


Thanks for the tip. .  I guess I can find Molly on YouTube?


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny
Glad to see you here my friend!  I get it, not being uber excited with all the change at WDW.  Its sorta bypassing our era I fear, but with the help of vlogs on Youtube, we were able to navigate through the murky waters of Genie plus, Lightning Lane, etc.  After 3 days of trying to figure it out on our own, we reached out to Liz(Sechem32)who was a tremendous help.  We went 3 days ahead of our DD and her family to try to figure it all out.  Getting all the info prior to the trip is very helpful, but getting your feet wet in it at the parks, that's a whole other thing.  Dont let it scare or intimidate you, but definitely practice with it a bit before going. And things like lighting lane can change between now and Oct '23, so be ready ahead of time.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> Thanks for the tip. .  I guess I can find Molly on YouTube?


Yes it was from when she was with Allears.  Here is the link to one of her videos.  May be the first on the subject.  She has several more after this.


----------



## Granny

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Yes it was from when she was with Allears.  Here is the link to one of her videos.  May be the first on the subject.  She has several more after this.


DLI….thank you so much!  There is so much out there and I was hoping that there would be a reliable source for WDW for Dummies kind of information.  

On a separate note,  Mrs. Granny and I made a trip a couple of weeks ago to visit Dizny Di and Disney Dad.  It was great to catch up with them for a few days and we thoroughly enjoyed seeing our good friends.  Hopefully our trips will line up to see some Groupies on future trips.  You all are the best!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Granny
> Glad to see you here my friend!  I get it, not being uber excited with all the change at WDW.  Its sorta bypassing our era I fear, but with the help of vlogs on Youtube, we were able to navigate through the murky waters of Genie plus, Lightning Lane, etc.  After 3 days of trying to figure it out on our own, we reached out to Liz(Sechem32)who was a tremendous help.  We went 3 days ahead of our DD and her family to try to figure it all out.  Getting all the info prior to the trip is very helpful, but getting your feet wet in it at the parks, that's a whole other thing.  Dont let it scare or intimidate you, but definitely practice with it a bit before going. And things like lighting lane can change between now and Oct '23, so be ready ahead of time.


Hi Jimmy!   Your advice is spot on.  Our trip in May we just didn’t even get our feet wet at all.  I’m sure we will be trying out some strategies on our next trip so that we can be the “experts” for our family when we make the big family trip next October.


----------



## twinklebug

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Yes it was from when she was with Allears.  Here is the link to one of her videos.  May be the first on the subject.  She has several more after this.


Excellent starting point. Some rules have been added, for that you need to hit up her latest video, but she doesn't really take the same time to review the concepts as in this first one.

Note about Molly: During this last summer Molly left AllEars and branched off to do her own videos under the name "Mammoth Club", sometimes accompanied by her husband Alan and their west coast friend Max. All three are former WDW Disney employees, with Molly being the one who was a Disney tour guide in the Magic Kingdom. She knows her stuff.

She can talk fast at times. Slow down the video to .75 if a new concept is confusing you.

The latest rules are updated here:





(I'm studying up too, trying to determine how much it will cost me  )


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> Excellent starting point. Some rules have been added, for that you need to hit up her latest video, but she doesn't really take the same time to review the concepts as in this first one.
> 
> Note about Molly: During this last summer Molly left AllEars and branched off to do her own videos under the name "Mammoth Club", sometimes accompanied by her husband Alan and their west coast friend Max. All three are former WDW Disney employees, with Molly being the one who was a Disney tour guide in the Magic Kingdom. She knows her stuff.
> 
> She can talk fast at times. Slow down the video to .75 if a new concept is confusing you.
> 
> The latest rules are updated here:
> 
> 
> (I'm studying up too, trying to determine how much it will cost me  )



*Twinklebug*...this is so helpful, thank you so much!  

AllEars was actually the very first internet site I found with information about visiting WDW.  That was back in 1998, and I want to say that Deb Wills was the originator of the site?  In any event, these tips are so helpful because the internet (and YouTube) are full of videos but I'm not always sure how accurate they are.  I know that a lot could change even between now and next October so I at least have a trusted source for updates.

On a separate note, two days ago we set a new record high for November 10 with 82 degrees.  This morning we woke up to a dusting of snow.  Crazy time of the year!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Granny said:


> I've read back several pages on this thread and feel somewhat caught up. I'm glad to see so many friends still hanging out here. And Jimmy...thanks for the trip report with all the pictures!


Hi all......Granny~ I have also been MIA.   I do pop-in when I can. I became a grandmom in 2021!!! 
Think of you all fondly.  I recently was so lucky to meet up with Julie (Horselover) in WDW.  We had dinner together at Trattoria al Forno on the Boardwalk! This pic was taken Oct 29th (and we enjoyed Chef Arts brunch together the next morning).  This is Julie in center with my husband Rob and me......it was so good to meet up.  Julie and I spent a few days together just prior to WDW shutting down for the pandemic too.  Don't think she'll mind if I post this selfie I snapped. 
And *Granny and Jimmy*! Genie+ is so confusing.......makes my head hurt!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twinklebug said:


> Excellent starting point. Some rules have been added, for that you need to hit up her latest video, but she doesn't really take the same time to review the concepts as in this first one.
> 
> Note about Molly: During this last summer Molly left AllEars and branched off to do her own videos under the name "Mammoth Club", sometimes accompanied by her husband Alan and their west coast friend Max. All three are former WDW Disney employees, with Molly being the one who was a Disney tour guide in the Magic Kingdom. She knows her stuff.
> 
> She can talk fast at times. Slow down the video to .75 if a new concept is confusing you.
> 
> The latest rules are updated here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm studying up too, trying to dete





MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi all......Granny~ I have also been MIA.   I do pop-in when I can. I became a grandmom in 2021!!!
> Think of you all fondly.  I recently was so lucky to meet up with Julie (Horselover) in WDW.  We had dinner together at Trattoria al Forno on the Boardwalk! This pic was taken Oct 29th (and we enjoyed Chef Arts brunch together the next morning).  This is Julie in center with my husband Rob and me......it was so good to meet up.  Julie and I spent a few days together just prior to WDW shutting down for the pandemic too.  Don't think she'll mind if I post this selfie I snapped.
> And *Granny and Jimmy*! Genie+ is so confusing.......makes my head hurt!
> View attachment 718270


Hi Mia!!!  Nice to see you.  Congratulations on the grandbaby!!!  Glad you stopped in and please don't be a stranger!


----------



## DL1WDW2

twinklebug said:


> Excellent starting point. Some rules have been added, for that you need to hit up her latest video, but she doesn't really take the same time to review the concepts as in this first one.
> 
> Note about Molly: During this last summer Molly left AllEars and branched off to do her own videos under the name "Mammoth Club", sometimes accompanied by her husband Alan and their west coast friend Max. All three are former WDW Disney employees, with Molly being the one who was a Disney tour guide in the Magic Kingdom. She knows her stuff.
> 
> She can talk fast at times. Slow down the video to .75 if a new concept is confusing you.
> 
> The latest rules are updated here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm studying up too, trying to determine how much it will cost me  )


Thanks for the link … guess I’ll be pulling an all nighter to prepare for holiday trip in 4 days


----------



## DL1WDW2

twinklebug said:


> Excellent starting point. Some rules have been added, for that you need to hit up her latest video, but she doesn't really take the same time to review the concepts as in this first one.
> 
> Note about Molly: During this last summer Molly left AllEars and branched off to do her own videos under the name "Mammoth Club", sometimes accompanied by her husband Alan and their west coast friend Max. All three are former WDW Disney employees, with Molly being the one who was a Disney tour guide in the Magic Kingdom. She knows her stuff.
> 
> She can talk fast at times. Slow down the video to .75 if a new concept is confusing you.
> 
> The latest rules are updated here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm studying up too, trying to determine how much it will cost me  )


oops sorry for duplicate post mistake.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hi Mia!!!  Nice to see you.  Congratulations on the grandbaby!!!  Glad you stopped in and please don't be a stranger!


Thank you!!! I had some sad things happen since my move to FL (my mother passed away in 2019 and my younger sister just passed away very unexpectedly in May).  It's all had me very "down" for a bit.  My grandson lifts my spirits and makes me smile all the time.   
I do plan on being a bit more present in the group


----------



## Granny

*Maria.*..it is wonderful to "see" you again!  So sorry to hear about the loss of your dear family members, but excited to hear that you are a grandmother!  We now have two grandchildren and being a grandparent is the best job ever!  

It's hard to believe that our only meeting in person was that 30 second meet in the WL lobby several years ago.  I think you were researching a WDW wedding for your daughter if I recall correctly.  Hopefully we can cross paths again for a more substantial meet at some point in the future!


----------



## Granny

So today is the 11 month mark for our October trip next year.  I was all loaded up, ready and waiting to book a 2BR at BWV and availability was there before we hit the 8:00 am booking window.  I refreshed constantly and finally got in, only to find that all categories of 2BR at BWV had disappeared from availability in the first 5 seconds of the booking window!  We've never been shut out before exactly at the opening bell on the first available booking date.  I guess I'll keep checking to see if people are walking reservations, but it does bum me out that I was unable to book a home resort reservation exactly at the 11 month window.


----------



## CarolynFH

Granny said:


> So today is the 11 month mark for our October trip next year.  I was all loaded up, ready and waiting to book a 2BR at BWV and availability was there before we hit the 8:00 am booking window.  I refreshed constantly and finally got in, only to find that all categories of 2BR at BWV had disappeared from availability in the first 5 seconds of the booking window!  We've never been shut out before exactly at the opening bell on the first available booking date.  I guess I'll keep checking to see if people are walking reservations, but it does bum me out that I was unable to book a home resort reservation exactly at the 11 month window.


BWV is due for complete refurb in 2023, and based on reports here of reduced availability (first for Boardwalk view villas), that’s probably what you’re seeing (in addition to the “normal” Fall walking). Search the BWV thread for reports.


----------



## PatMcDuck

Others may be walking and pass by and then you can book.  And "if you can't beat them, join them" as far as walking goes. I rarely do it but the option is there.


----------



## CarolynFH

The earliest report I’ve seen regarding availability at BWV is this one: https://www.disboards.com/threads/bwv-boardwalk-view.3898902/. There are more which pretty well corroborated that the refurb is affecting availability for Fall of 2023.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Granny said:


> *Maria.*..it is wonderful to "see" you again!  So sorry to hear about the loss of your dear family members, but excited to hear that you are a grandmother!  We now have two grandchildren and being a grandparent is the best job ever!
> 
> It's hard to believe that our only meeting in person was that 30 second meet in the WL lobby several years ago.  I think you were researching a WDW wedding for your daughter if I recall correctly.  Hopefully we can cross paths again for a more substantial meet at some point in the future!


Yes *Granny*! "Grandparenting" is so awesome.  Congrats on your two grands as well! The holidays especially are so much more special now.  

Yes....we had a short meet in the WL lobby I believe.  So that would have been around March 2015.  My daughter was married in WDW a year later (April 2016---perfect weather despite storms predicted all week.  Lots of praying and the day could not have been more beautiful and a gorgeous sunset over the World as the finale).  The ceremony was in the Wedding Pavilion with reception at Ariel's over at the Beach Club (she had a Finding Nemo themed wedding and unfortunately, the WL unfortunately didn't fit the "under the sea" feel they were going for). Yes! Hopefully we can meet again soon


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> So today is the 11 month mark for our October trip next year.  I was all loaded up, ready and waiting to book a 2BR at BWV and availability was there before we hit the 8:00 am booking window.  I refreshed constantly and finally got in, only to find that all categories of 2BR at BWV had disappeared from availability in the first 5 seconds of the booking window!  We've never been shut out before exactly at the opening bell on the first available booking date.  I guess I'll keep checking to see if people are walking reservations, but it does bum me out that I was unable to book a home resort reservation exactly at the 11 month window.



Just keep checking Granny and I wouldn't be at all surprised that you can book day by day as walkers keep walking.  
Just one week back from the second trip back since the close down. A different feel from April which I'm not certain it was the difference in time of year, that there's a slow down in visitors or if it was because I was cruising with a 2.5 year old and looking for a lot of different rides. However even Peter Pan and Frozen had lightning lanes available for long into the day. It was weird but nice. All in all Genie+ worked out better than April. Of course they started the so called "demand" pricing for Genie+ while we were there. I think the top was $22 on one day I bought it. I admit I took even greater pleasure in walking thru the gates with the non-ticket requiring 2 year old.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

MiaSRN62 said:


> Thank you!!! I had some sad things happen since my move to FL (my mother passed away in 2019 and my younger sister just passed away very unexpectedly in May).  It's all had me very "down" for a bit.  My grandson lifts my spirits and makes me smile all the time.
> I do plan on being a bit more present in the group


I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of you Mother and sister.  I'm glad your grandson brings you such happiness.  And we will love to see you on here more!


----------



## Granny

CarolynFH said:


> BWV is due for complete refurb in 2023, and based on reports here of reduced availability (first for Boardwalk view villas), that’s probably what you’re seeing (in addition to the “normal” Fall walking). Search the BWV thread for reports.



*Carolyn.*...Thank you for the insight.  I wasn't aware of the BWV rehab.  We may have to try elsewhere at the 7 month window.



PatMcDuck said:


> Others may be walking and pass by and then you can book.  And "if you can't beat them, join them" as far as walking goes. I rarely do it but the option is there.



*Pat.*..I'm afraid I'm too late to join the Walking Brigade.   I've never had to do that before so it took me by surprise.


CarolynFH said:


> The earliest report I’ve seen regarding availability at BWV is this one: https://www.disboards.com/threads/bwv-boardwalk-view.3898902/. There are more which pretty well corroborated that the refurb is affecting availability for Fall of 2023.



I clicked on that link and the refurb seems to be the main culprit, along with the usual high demand for BWV and BCV during the F&W Festival. 



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just keep checking Granny and I wouldn't be at all surprised that you can book day by day as walkers keep walking.



*Kat*...I'll keep an eye out for it, but right now BWV is virtually completely booked for the end of September through mid-October.  So if people were walking reservations, you'd think that some of those days would open up.  But they haven't. 

I booked 6 nights for the same time frame at VWL with my VWL contract.   To book more nights will require me to borrow points.  As I'm still hoping that BWV will open up, I don't want to book VWL with borrowed points in case I have to cancel that reservation to book BWV.  So I'm kind of in limbo, but if BWV doesn't open up I'll probably go ahead and make the reservation at VWL and do something else with the BWV points.  VWL as a "fall back" position is pretty sweet!  But with the grand kids, we really hoped we could get BWV to enable easy access for short trips to EPCOT.  All in all, a first world problem to be sure.


----------



## jimmytammy

Mia
Glad to see you, and as mentioned to Granny, we get it, life gets in the way and prevents. us from doing things that we would like for sure.  My condolences to your loss of loved ones.  And Congrats on the grand baby!  Nothing like it, we have 2 and they light up our lives.

Granny, we too booked a VWL trip for Oct 12-20 yesterday for 2- 2 bed rooms.  T's brother and his family are joining us.  Hopefully we can cross paths whilst in WDW, even if you switch resorts.  We may switch to BLT at 7 mos., mainly for the 3rd bathroom for her brothers family.  And walking to MK is a plus too.  But I have no reservations about staying at VWL either, especially with the refurb being so new.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> *Kat*...I'll keep an eye out for it, but right now BWV is virtually completely booked for the end of September through mid-October.  So if people were walking reservations, you'd think that some of those days would open up.  But they haven't.
> 
> I booked 6 nights for the same time frame at VWL with my VWL contract.   To book more nights will require me to borrow points.  As I'm still hoping that BWV will open up, I don't want to book VWL with borrowed points in case I have to cancel that reservation to book BWV.  So I'm kind of in limbo, but if BWV doesn't open up I'll probably go ahead and make the reservation at VWL and do something else with the BWV points.  VWL as a "fall back" position is pretty sweet!  But with the grand kids, we really hoped we could get BWV to enable easy access for short trips to EPCOT.  All in all, a first world problem to be sure.


If looking for Boardwalk view or Standard view they've become far more difficult to book IMO.  Still it looks like you might get the Standard view - it looks a bit like being walked to me.  Even in walking it may not last too long after the walkers go past.  More people have started to realize you can pick it up is my guess
.  
Pool/garden view though I do think is being walked.  Best chance to get BWV booked right now.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MiaSRN62 said:


> Thank you!!! I had some sad things happen since my move to FL (my mother passed away in 2019 and my younger sister just passed away very unexpectedly in May).  It's all had me very "down" for a bit.  My grandson lifts my spirits and makes me smile all the time.
> I do plan on being a bit more present in the group


Awww Mia, I'm so sorry to hear of your recent losses.  It's been over a decade but I also lost my mother and then my brother unexpectedly (58 years) all in 8 months of each other.  I can definitely sympathize.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thank you *Jimmy* (yay on the grands!), *Disney Loving Iowan*,  *Kat4Disney* and everyone for the condolences.  Yes, my sister was only 57.  I had a 14 days heads up she wasn't well.

*Granny*, is BWV for Food and Wine I presume?  I was just "forced" to stay in Riviera for F&W (as I joked with Julie) recently as it was the only available room.  I snagged it 10 days before our arrival (just wanted to add a day or two to our trip).  Actually it's pretty convenient to Epcot via the Skyliner.  Rob and I were pleasantly surprised and had views of Spaceship Earth from our room. You could perhaps add that to your waitlist?  Not optimal I know.....but really a breeze to get in/out of Epcot from.  Maybe I missed a post of yours (might have to go back and find your original post) and I'm off-base with this suggestion but just wanted to throw it out there.


----------



## bobbiwoz

@MiaSRN62 I am sorry to read of your losses.  The wedding pictures are great.  Enjoy your Grandson!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

bobbiwoz said:


> @MiaSRN62 I am sorry to read of your losses.  The wedding pictures are great.  Enjoy your Grandson!!


Thanks so much bobbiwoz <3


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Oh guys.  I'm sitting here this morning watching a stream from the MK last night and crying my eyes out.  The MK is so beautiful at Christmas and I want to be there so bad it hurts.  I want to walk around and see all the decorations in the park and then head over to the Lodge and sit and look at the beautiful tree in the lobby.  Why am I torturing myself by watching this?  Ugh.  This stinks.


----------



## Granny

MiaSRN62 said:


> Thank you *Jimmy* (yay on the grands!), *Disney Loving Iowan*,  *Kat4Disney* and everyone for the condolences.  Yes, my sister was only 57.  I had a 14 days heads up she wasn't well.
> 
> *Granny*, is BWV for Food and Wine I presume?  I was just "forced" to stay in Riviera for F&W (as I joked with Julie) recently as it was the only available room.  I snagged it 10 days before our arrival (just wanted to add a day or two to our trip).  Actually it's pretty convenient to Epcot via the Skyliner.  Rob and I were pleasantly surprised and had views of Spaceship Earth from our room. You could perhaps add that to your waitlist?  Not optimal I know.....but really a breeze to get in/out of Epcot from.  Maybe I missed a post of yours (might have to go back and find your original post) and I'm off-base with this suggestion but just wanted to throw it out there.


* Mia*..yes we were trying to book BWV for the Food &Wine Festival.   It is one of our home resorts and yes we were trying to book standard view  which makes it tougher.  We just had never experienced being blocked at the 11 month mark before.   

I didn’t even think about Riviera but I’ll toss that into the potential for the 7 month mark. I do have VWL booked so my fallback plan is in place.  Thanks for sharing the tip.


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

We just got home from a quick weekend trip to wdw. We booked last minute so it was split between BWV and GFV. When we drove by Timberline Dr my heart skipped a beat. It’s our first trip in a long time we didn’t squeeze in a stop at the lodge but we get a full week there in June. I don’t know what it is about this place but it is just my absolute favorite place in the world. I love exploring other resorts but it’s really tough when I go a few trips not staying at the lodge. Now the countdown begins!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

So have you all had your DVC accounts hijacked and think it demands 2-factor identification?  Rogue reservations appearing out of the blue?  Vacations cancelled?  

This is just silly.  Considering how often it boots me off trying to switch or even book a reservation I'm thinking it's going to increase my "loss" factor.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> So have you all had your DVC accounts hijacked and think it demands 2-factor identification?  Rogue reservations appearing out of the blue?  Vacations cancelled?
> 
> This is just silly.  Considering how often it boots me off trying to switch or even book a reservation I'm thinking it's going to increase my "loss" factor.


I see the two step authentication, I will need to make sure my account is set up to use the text option. Should also alert us quickly if anyone is attempting to hack the account.

No changes to any of my trips.

Years back I used to log in to see other people's reservations on my account, but that has not happened in a very, very long time.

Was your account compromised?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> I see the two step authentication, I will need to make sure my phone is set up to retrieve my emails, wish they'd send a text instead.
> 
> No changes to any of my trips.
> 
> Years back I used to log in to see other people's reservations on my account, but that has not happened in a very, very long time.
> 
> Was your account compromised?


No it wasn't nor have I ever seen anybody post that theirs was either.  Have you?  About the only thing was an authorized user or two making changes when a couple was split or sharing an account.  On a risk scale anything with Disney websites seems to be pretty low and there's still functionality issues that pop up that IMO should have gotten attention 1st. 

I was able to set up to have an option to receive a text.  You have to go into your MDE account and either verify the phone number you have there or add one and verify if you don't have one,


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> No it wasn't nor have I ever seen anybody post that theirs was either.  Have you?  About the only thing was an authorized user or two making changes when a couple was split or sharing an account.  On a risk scale anything with Disney websites seems to be pretty low and there's still functionality issues that pop up that IMO should have gotten attention 1st.
> 
> I was able to set up to have an option to receive a text.  You have to go into your MDE account and either verify the phone number you have there or add one and verify if you don't have one,


Found it! Updated my post so no one thinks it's not possible. Why did they hide that _there_?

I have not seen anyone who's had issues. I suppose it's good that they're pro-active on this.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Found it! Updated my post so no one thinks it's not possible. Why did they hide that _there_?
> 
> I have not seen anyone who's had issues. I suppose it's good that they're pro-active on this.


I just am not certain what they are protecting. I've noticed this type of thing frequently on websites that really have little or nothing to protect though.  I guess I'm just cranky.  At the moment it's an annoyance with a company that's done a lot of other annoying things in the past couple of years.


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I just am not certain what they are protecting. I've noticed this type of thing frequently on websites that really have little or nothing to protect though.  I guess I'm just cranky.  At the moment it's an annoyance with a company that's done a lot of other annoying things in the past couple of years.


My stock investment site has done this for years, but DVC, c'mon man! Im with you KAT, fix the other longstanding bug issues before creating more issues


----------



## wildernessDad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> No it wasn't nor have I ever seen anybody post that theirs was either.  Have you?  About the only thing was an authorized user or two making changes when a couple was split or sharing an account.  On a risk scale anything with Disney websites seems to be pretty low and there's still functionality issues that pop up that IMO should have gotten attention 1st.
> 
> I was able to set up to have an option to receive a text.  You have to go into your MDE account and either verify the phone number you have there or add one and verify if you don't have one,


I just logged in to member services and was given the email option to log in, but I wanted phone.  I was not given a choice.  So, I went in and saw my phone number in Disney Account, but the country code was undefined.  I could not select United States and have it stick.  What I ended up doing is clearing the phone number and selecting another country in the country code. Then I saw it change from undefined.  I then selected United States and got the 1 instead of undefined.  Weird.  I logged off and logged back in and was given a choice with the phone number the default.  If they really want to be secure, they would setup an authenticator system or even the new Auth (passkey) system.

Apple Passkeys (Auth)


----------



## MiaSRN62

Yup....I got an email awhile back about preparing the 2-step authentication.  Our issue was the plan was to default to the "primary" owner on account (my husband) in order to send text or email code.  Poor guy would be getting texts and emails like crazy because during trip planning times (which is almost non-stop!), I am the one doing all the planning (booking/ waitlists etc).    So I had to switch HIS cell number to mine so that I got the codes texted to me.  I am thinking it takes one thing to go wrong for a company to make a change??!!!  Maybe someone got into someone's account and used all their points?   Who knows.....but I agree......it's is a royal pain.  I wish they would do away with park reservations.  SOOOOOO many issues I've had with this.   SOOOO many.  Been ON HOLD for 30 min now (and counting!) for a park reservation related issue.   If it weren't for park reservations, I would have that 37 min back in my life LOL.  Picking up phone NOW at 37:19.  After ALL OF THIS WAIT.  I am told what I need done has to be made in person.    FRUSTRATING.


----------



## sleepydog25

Goat. Rope. When I went to log in, the email they wanted to send the code to is one I haven't used in 15 years, have no access to it. Yes, I changed it to my current email address a few years back.   Let's play Hangman, and I'll spot everyone a few letters: I D _ O T S


----------



## Matty B13

sleepydog25 said:


> Goat. Rope. When I went to log in, the email they wanted to send the code to is one I haven't used in 15 years, have no access to it. Yes, I changed it to my current email address a few years back.   Let's play Hangman, and I'll spot everyone a few letters: I D _ O T S


Same thing kinda happened to me when I called Amazon..... they wanted me to verify my address......... from 12 years ago which was not in my account addresses or anywhere in my profile.  Took 20 minutes with the person on the phone to go through and finally remember my old home address.  Amazon's website still doesn't have the "default" address for an account that I could find.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

OMG guys did you hear Cheapek stepped down and Iger is back!!!!!!!


----------



## Granny

Chapek out and Iger is back.  Didn’t see that one coming.


----------



## Granny

Disney loving Iowan said:


> OMG guys did you hear Cheapek stepped down and Iger is back!!!!!!!


I was typing at the same time as you.  Yeah, that’s a shocker…in a good way.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> I was typing at the same time as you.  Yeah, that’s a shocker…in a good way.


Early Christmas present to us all!!!  I'm watching a live stream from Disneyland and someone said it in the chat and I told my daughter yeah right.  Went to Twitter and saw about it there.  We have hope again!!!!!


----------



## Granny

Looks like it is a 2 year deal for Iger.  It seems like they are looking for him to right the ship and set up a new strategic direction for the company.  On his way out, Disney pretty much damned Chapek with faint praise.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> OMG guys did you hear Cheapek stepped down and Iger is back!!!!!!!


I just saw that.  Shocker if it is true.  Seems to be but hard to believe.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I just saw that.  Shocker if it is true.  Seems to be but hard to believe.


It's being reported everywhere.  I have seen families of castmembers confirm it and saw the letter posted.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan




----------



## twinklebug

Disney loving Iowan said:


> OMG guys did you hear Cheapek stepped down and Iger is back!!!!!!!


OK, I have to google this one, but my first reaction is what day is it? Nope, not 4/1/23 yet...

Google...
OMG! YES!
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/b...er-returning-ceo-bob-chapek-exits-1235266823/

I know some people didn't like Iger, but I thought he did a very good job. 2 years, We'll take it.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twinklebug said:


> OK, I have to google this one, but my first reaction is what day is it? Nope, not 4/1/23 yet...
> 
> Google...
> OMG! YES!
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/b...er-returning-ceo-bob-chapek-exits-1235266823/
> 
> I know some people didn't like Iger, but I thought he did a very good job. 2 years, We'll take it.


It may be ridiculous but I could cry.  I'm feeling so hopeful now.   I hope he can reverse some of the damage Cheapek has done.


----------



## twinklebug

Disney loving Iowan said:


> It may be ridiculous but I could cry.  I'm feeling so hopeful now.   I hope he can reverse some of the damage Cheapek has done.


The train went off the tracks. It needs an experienced leader to get it back on and guide it though a new path being set.
Iger can do that. I hope he selects someone with creative vision for his replacement.

Betting we will see stock prices go up in the morning.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> It's being reported everywhere.  I have seen families of castmembers confirm it and saw the letter posted.


Yep!  WSJ just sent out a notification. 



twinklebug said:


> The train went off the tracks. It needs an experienced leader to get it back on and guide it though a new path being set.
> Iger can do that. I hope he selects someone with creative vision for his replacement.
> 
> Betting we will see stock prices go up in the morning.



It had crossed my mind to pick up some Disney stock last week but failure. NOT that I ever saw Iger coming back but I was feeling like Chop-ek was going to be shown the door in the near future. Too many on Wall Street calling for his head with the tanking of the stock. I never could figure out why the board gave him the contract extension this summer. He must have talked a good game to them.   Of course he was supported by Iger too, until he wasn't.    Anyway it should be interesting.


----------



## Corinne

Well, well, well…..here I am a day late and a dollar short! I had to come here immediately after seeing the news this morning about Chapek! As DLI stated, I am actually HOPEFUL. Hope you are all well Groupies! Hey IGER, let’s gooooooooo!


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I never could figure out why the board gave him the contract extension this summer. He must have talked a good game to them.



The board is definitely part of the problem too. They approved all the moves made by Chapek these past few years, and probably pushed him for more.  Iger is probably the only person they could bring in who could lead with vision instead of solely focused on short term profit increases.  As *Corinne* stated, this move at least gives us HOPE.  I’m. It sure where the parks will fall on his priority list, but at a minimum he should question some of the direction things have taken lately.


----------



## Suzabella

Just remember that most of the things Chapek was blamed for....were actually created under Iger's watch.  IE...genie+ just to name one.

I told my DH last year that this was going to happen.  Chapek was the cleaner, the fall guy.  He was put in place to take the blame for all the unpopular things that Disney wanted to do.

I'm waiting for Iger to reverse something, anything but only one thing, that came in during Chapek so he looks like the knight in shining armor.  I'm hoping it's park reservations or the stupid surge pricing for park tickets that they announced recently.

We'll see.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> The board is definitely part of the problem too. They approved all the moves made by Chapek these past few years, and probably pushed him for more.  Iger is probably the only person they could bring in who could lead with vision instead of solely focused on short term profit increases.  As *Corinne* stated, this move at least gives us HOPE.  I’m. It sure where the parks will fall on his priority list, but at a minimum he should question some of the direction things have taken lately.


I agree about the board as well Granny.   For the short term it is probably the best thing they could do but many of the things that aren't working were started under him and them.  Iger's big wins were in acquisitions for the company that helped support the things that were failing vs really turning them around.  Plus he was able to play the political game better which turned into a big issue for Chapek.  Unfortunately Iger proved more than once he is not great at preparing a successor.  A couple of decent candidates were eventually run out by him.  I'm kind of thinking the parks will be considered a division not requiring much attention.  Iger also used the US parks to prop up other failing divisions.   Wall Street will be happy for a time.  I'd like to be surprised about what this means for the parks but it's the same board and now same person back in charge.   I'm watching with interest, staying hopeful, and recognizing this may mean more for stock price than park experience.   

If they get rid of the reservation system I'll consider it a win though.


----------



## Granny

Suzabella said:


> Just remember that most of the things Chapek was blamed for....were actually created under Iger's watch.  IE...genie+ just to name one.
> 
> I told my DH last year that this was going to happen.  Chapek was the cleaner, the fall guy.  He was put in place to take the blame for all the unpopular things that Disney wanted to do.
> 
> I'm waiting for Iger to reverse something, anything but only one thing, that came in during Chapek so he looks like the knight in shining armor.  I'm hoping it's park reservations or the stupid surge pricing for park tickets that they announced recently.


Park reservations seems to be a good candidate for elimination.  I'm not sure what benefit Disney really derives from it now that capacity limitations have been completely lifted.

My vote for the "one thing" would be to start selling season passes again.


----------



## jimmytammy

I vote for APs coming back followed by park reservations going away next.  

I think y'all knew where Paychex stood with me.  As a stock holder, glad he is gone, as a park goer and DVC owner, glad he is gone.  I feel the board knew what was going on when they gave him the 3 yr deal, knowing his days were numbered.  Im not trying to be political, and not being judgy, but the board, or at least a couple bd members have an agenda they are pushing that I dont agree with.  This is a family entertainment business, lets keep it that way!  I got grands that I want to be able to share the magic with and little eyes and ears take it all in, good, bad and indifferent.

Stepping off the box now

Casey says he is seeing now where Iger is already ousting some of Paychex proteges and its probably a good thing he is doing so.  

I think we all can agree, we look forward to what these changes will do, hopefully make the company stronger, hopefully listen to its CMs in the trenches and to us, its adoring fans.

Cheers to yesterdays good news, to today, and, to the future


----------



## ottawagreg

Hello VWL groupies.  Some of you may recall who I am. It has been a very long while.  Our last trip to villas at wilderness lodge was Christmas 2020. We walked out without a word. Left four nights early.  We had sold out all our DVC points earlier. Disney stopped being fun for us as little magic remained. 

I heard the news! IGER IS BACK!!! Maybe dreams do still come true. And maybe. Just maybe I’ll go back there again.  So many wonderful memories of the lodge. 

I thought of you folks when I heard the news. Wishing you all the best and hope you are doing well. Happy thanksgiving and a blessed Christmas to you all

Greg


----------



## Granny

ottawagreg said:


> Hello VWL groupies.  Some of you may recall who I am. It has been a very long while.  Our last trip to villas at wilderness lodge was Christmas 2020. We walked out without a word. Left four nights early.  We had sold out all our DVC points earlier. Disney stopped being fun for us as little magic remained.
> 
> I heard the news! IGER IS BACK!!! Maybe dreams do still come true. And maybe. Just maybe I’ll go back there again.  So many wonderful memories of the lodge.
> 
> I thought of you folks when I heard the news. Wishing you all the best and hope you are doing well. Happy thanksgiving and a blessed Christmas to you all
> 
> Greg



*Greg.*..great to see you dropping by again!   December 2020 was right in the middle of the peak COVID flare up of 2020, if I recall correctly.   That had to be a tough time to travel there as masks/social distancing had to be in full effect I would think.   

We are all hoping that Iger improves what has been happening in the parks.  We are on a wait and see basis right now as he will have his hands full with all the various Disney companies.  Hopefully he doesn't leave the parks on autopilot.

Have a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

ottawagreg said:


> Hello VWL groupies.  Some of you may recall who I am. It has been a very long while.  Our last trip to villas at wilderness lodge was Christmas 2020. We walked out without a word. Left four nights early.  We had sold out all our DVC points earlier. Disney stopped being fun for us as little magic remained.
> 
> I heard the news! IGER IS BACK!!! Maybe dreams do still come true. And maybe. Just maybe I’ll go back there again.  So many wonderful memories of the lodge.
> 
> I thought of you folks when I heard the news. Wishing you all the best and hope you are doing well. Happy thanksgiving and a blessed Christmas to you all
> 
> Greg


Hi Greg!  Nice to hear from you.  Thanks for stopping in.  Have a great Thanksgiving and don't be a stranger!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Greg!
Once a groupie, always a groupie, as we say around here.  Always welcome here

We too took the venture in Feb 2021 and masks(even outdoors) and the whole distancing thing were still in place at WDW.  It was not the best trip.  We stayed the whole time, but we all agreed, we would not return until things changed.  Our recent trip in Oct was far better and we hope things get even better with Iger back


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Yes...and I mentioned issues with the park reservation in an earlier post.  I had WDW EXECUTIVE guest relations call me about my comments.  I voiced how the Park Reservations were initially designed during pandemic for social distancing.  The woman I spoke with, Britt, stated the system helps them to provide the very best service to their guests by monitoring park attendance.  I called "hogwash" on this and stated I see no difference.  And if anything, the parks are more mobbed.  Cant win with Disney.   But I am sure you have all seen the Bog Iger memes all over.  Crack me up!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

MiaSRN62 said:


> Yes...and I mentioned issues with the park reservation in an earlier post.  I had WDW EXECUTIVE guest relations call me about my comments.  I voiced how the Park Reservations were initially designed during pandemic for social distancing.  The woman I spoke with, Britt, stated the system helps them to provide the very best service to their guests by monitoring park attendance.  I called "hogwash" on this and stated I see no difference.  And if anything, the parks are more mobbed.  Cant win with Disney.   But I am sure you have all seen the Bog Iger memes all over.  Crack me up!
> View attachment 720795


Yeah I think it is hogwash also.


----------



## Corinne

Happy Thanksgiving Groupies!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan




----------



## Granny




----------



## twinklebug

*Happy Thanksgiving Groupies!*

In a world of chaos I am thankful to have this friendly corner of the web to come to. You are like a second family to me.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twinklebug said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving Groupies!*
> 
> In a world of chaos I am thankful to have this friendly corner of the web to come to. You are like a second family to me.


We really are a family.


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Anyone else always find a reason to add onto their trip? Well I always do and this time I was smart and just booked 7 nights up front which lately we do 5 nights or less. Well I’m not even 2 weeks out from locking us in and I added on another night . Our flight won’t get in until midnight so our arrival to the lodge will be uniquely quiet but I’m super excited that we will be there to welcome the rest of the family the next day when they arrive. They won’t have to wait for the room to be ready and we will have a stocked fridge. 195 days until I’m home again but who’s counting.


----------



## jimmytammy

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> Anyone else always find a reason to add onto their trip? Well I always do and this time I was smart and just booked 7 nights up front which lately we do 5 nights or less. Well I’m not even 2 weeks out from locking us in and I added on another night . Our flight won’t get in until midnight so our arrival to the lodge will be uniquely quiet but I’m super excited that we will be there to welcome the rest of the family the next day when they arrive. They won’t have to wait for the room to be ready and we will have a stocked fridge. 195 days until I’m home again but who’s counting.


Yep, we do the same thing!  And always find a way to justify doing so as well


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

We are looking at having to cancel our Disneyland trip in February.  This economy is killing us financially  We are spending so much more every month on interest rates alone then add in the cost of food, gas and everything else and we are just struggling.  This sucks.  Then my husband said with how expensive Disney is we may never be able to afford to go back again.  I'm so frustrated and feel so depressed.  Disney is my happy place.  It's my escape and the one thing I look forward to.  Being able to plan a trip gives me something happy to do.  I'm gonna hope some miracle happens and I win the lottery or something but until then I will have to live vicariously through those of you who have upcoming trips.


----------



## jimmytammy

DLI
Here is some Moose Dust and more importantly, prayers for things to turn around for you folks.


----------



## twinklebug

Disney loving Iowan said:


> We are looking at having to cancel our Disneyland trip in February.  This economy is killing us financially  We are spending so much more every month on interest rates alone then add in the cost of food, gas and everything else and we are just struggling.  This sucks.  Then my husband said with how expensive Disney is we may never be able to afford to go back again.  I'm so frustrated and feel so depressed.  Disney is my happy place.  It's my escape and the one thing I look forward to.  Being able to plan a trip gives me something happy to do.  I'm gonna hope some miracle happens and I win the lottery or something but until then I will have to live vicariously through those of you who have upcoming trips.


I'm so sorry, I'm ultra sensitive to changes in the economy here too. The budget is very tight.
Even the best laid plans of Mickey Mouse and women can go awry. 
That's how the quote goes, right?

looking it up... I almost got it right:

But Mouse, you are not alone,
In proving foresight may be vain:
The best-laid schemes of mice and men
Go oft awry,
And leave us nothing but grief and pain,
For promised joy!

Huh, never realized it applies to Disney fans as well as a little field mouse.


----------



## jimmytammy

Yesterday was a pretty rough workday, one of those days when you feel like the world you know is collapsing around you, and you cant defend yourself, cant reply with any good reasoning without being questioned, etc.  Other world problems that dont mean much in the end scheme of things, right?

So I come home, and bam, in front of me was my much anticipated magazine of escape, WDW magazine, Dec. issue.  And look 
at the feature article on the cover, with several pages dedicated to... Ahhh, home sweet home, Wilderness Lodge.  I share this cause I know you folks can appreciate it


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey right now Ear to Ear Magic is doing a live stream from the lodge!  If you can't catch it live you can watch it later


----------



## Lisa P.

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey right now Ear to Ear Magic is doing a live stream from the lodge!  If you can't catch it live you can watch it later


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Lisa P. said:


>


Thank you for posting the link.  I didn't think to do it lol


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks Lisa P for the link!
And Disney Loving Iowan...hang in there! We are trying to find ways to cut costs too --->cut the cable TV and went to streaming. Found a cheaper car insurance (and saved $105 a month!).  Trying to do more cold water laundry using Tide Cold water.  Setting the thermostat a bit higher than we usually do.  Its just baby-steps but trying to save a little.  I know it's so hard to keep ahead.  Our homeowners insurance here in Florida is getting pretty ridiculous.  
So sending a hug *Disney Loving Iowan*!


----------



## sleepydog25

*I'm sure many of you have gotten this email Disney Vacation Club by now, but let me be the first to post it:*

Dear _Disney Vacation Club_® Member,

Previously, we notified you of an upcoming change to how Members access their Membership accounts on www.disneyvacationclub.com. During this transition, we learned that one aspect of the process was not working the way we originally intended. Therefore, we have made the decision to revert to the previous login process, and plan to implement additional enhancements in the coming months.

We appreciate your understanding and will continue to provide updates on our efforts.

Sincerely,
_Disney Vacation Club_

*So, apparently enough people complained, in addition to it simply not working correctly, and DVC has reversed course. . .at least for now.*


----------



## TCRAIG

Someone said the glitch was that even if you entered an incorrect password- you still triggered the second authorization process…


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> *I'm sure many of you have gotten this email Disney Vacation Club by now, but let me be the first to post it:*
> 
> Dear _Disney Vacation Club_® Member,
> 
> Previously, we notified you of an upcoming change to how Members access their Membership accounts on www.disneyvacationclub.com. During this transition, we learned that one aspect of the process was not working the way we originally intended. Therefore, we have made the decision to revert to the previous login process, and plan to implement additional enhancements in the coming months.
> 
> We appreciate your understanding and will continue to provide updates on our efforts.
> 
> Sincerely,
> _Disney Vacation Club_
> 
> *So, apparently enough people complained, in addition to it simply not working correctly, and DVC has reversed course. . .at least for now.*


It gave me a good chuckle yesterday morning.  


TCRAIG said:


> Someone said the glitch was that even if you entered an incorrect password- you still triggered the second authorization process…


After reading that I tried and that is correct.  Didn't matter what password you input you still would get the code request page and could sign on with that only.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

From the speed it was done it appears someone was being clandestine in getting a video of a refurbed 1BR.  lol  It was easier to see things when slowed to 1/2 speed.





It doesn't blow me away but it's much better than I feared.  And they generally look better in person than pictures or videos.  What I do not understand is DVC's fear of putting some paint with color up and yet deciding to hanging wallpaper?  Now the funny thing - I just put up a headboard of that design although not the same one.  Maybe I'm more in tune with current Disney designers than I thought.   I do really like the look of the bathroom sink/tub area.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> From the speed it was done it appears someone was being clandestine in getting a video of a refurbed 1BR.  lol  It was easier to see things when slowed to 1/2 speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't blow me away but it's much better than I feared.  And they generally look better in person than pictures or videos.  What I do not understand is DVC's fear of putting some paint with color up and yet deciding to hanging wallpaper?  Now the funny thing - I just put up a headboard of that design although not the same one.  Maybe I'm more in tune with current Disney designers than I thought.   I do really like the look of the bathroom sink/tub area.


Of course, now the video says unavailable. That was fast!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Of course, now the video says unavailable. That was fast!


Hmmm - I still see it.  Must be some sort of sharing restriction?  It was posted on the DVCFan page (related to the DISboards)


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hmmm - I still see it.  Must be some sort of sharing restriction?  It was posted on the DVCFan page (related to the DISboards)


Yep, I'm getting the "Video Unavailable" black box as well.  Overall, from what I've seen, it seems the decor is an improvement over the last refurb.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Yep, I'm getting the "Video Unavailable" black box as well.  Overall, from what I've seen, it seems the decor is an improvement over the last refurb.


The DVCFan group is a closed group I guess - have to join.  I did so long ago since it was created by the DISboard and they frequently link info posts here.   I'm hoping the quality of the work is 100 times better.   It's a departure from the original but ah well.  The last round did that.  Reminds me somewhat of the next to last go around at WL.


----------



## TCRAIG

So - without going into too much detail (don’t leave the door across the hall open for 2 days around me and expect me not to snoop) - I can honestly report that I LOVE the refurb - I think it’s gorgeous!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

We're checking into VWL tomorrow for a five-night stay.  It's a much-needed vacation.  Our son Jesse had to go to the emergency room at Dr Phillips Hospital and was admitted for 7 nights.  He needed mass quantities of antibiotics and it was up in the air whether he'd need surgery.  Fortunately, he healed internally and he's doing fine.  In other news, we went to the Condo meeting and it was quite animated to say the least.  I'll bet that the CMs are glad that they survived it.  I wonder if we'll get a refurbished room.  If so, I'll take pictures.  We're staying in a 1-br.  I hope everyone is doing well.  And have a most wonderful holiday.  It seems like time went by in a flash.  If I see any groupies in Territory Lounge, I'll buy you a drink.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> We're checking into VWL tomorrow for a five-night stay.  It's a much-needed vacation.  Our son Jesse had to go to the emergency room at Dr Phillips Hospital and was admitted for 7 nights.  He needed mass quantities of antibiotics and it was up in the air whether he'd need surgery.  Fortunately, he healed internally and he's doing fine.  In other news, we went to the Condo meeting and it was quite animated to say the least.  I'll bet that the CMs are glad that they survived it.  I wonder if we'll get a refurbished room.  If so, I'll take pictures.  We're staying in a 1-br.  I hope everyone is doing well.  And have a most wonderful holiday.  It seems like time went by in a flash.  If I see any groupies in Territory Lounge, I'll buy you a drink.


Glad to hear that Jesse is doing ok after a scare like that!  Have a great trip!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Has anybody else noticed we're getting a little throw back to the original VWL - the Christmas colors!  lol  There's still the green in the kitchen cabinets and the hallway carpet is just like the colors in the rooms were.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

wildernessDad said:


> We're checking into VWL tomorrow for a five-night stay.  It's a much-needed vacation.  Our son Jesse had to go to the emergency room at Dr Phillips Hospital and was admitted for 7 nights.  He needed mass quantities of antibiotics and it was up in the air whether he'd need surgery.  Fortunately, he healed internally and he's doing fine.  In other news, we went to the Condo meeting and it was quite animated to say the least.  I'll bet that the CMs are glad that they survived it.  I wonder if we'll get a refurbished room.  If so, I'll take pictures.  We're staying in a 1-br.  I hope everyone is doing well.  And have a most wonderful holiday.  It seems like time went by in a flash.  If I see any groupies in Territory Lounge, I'll buy you a drink.


So glad Jesse is ok.  That must have been quite scary.  Hope you have a great stay at our beloved lodge.  I will look forward to your pictures.


----------



## jimmytammy

WD
Glad Jesse is doing good now.  Hope you folks have fun


----------



## MiaSRN62

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Has anybody else noticed we're getting a little throw back to the original VWL - the Christmas colors!  lol  There's still the green in the kitchen cabinets and the hallway carpet is just like the colors in the rooms were.


Where are you seeing the photos Kathy? 
And WD---> glad Jesse is going to be ok! Have a fun stay!  I just came home from 4 days (not at VWL though----had a split between BLT and SSR).   I booked late but had a great few days!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MiaSRN62 said:


> Where are you seeing the photos Kathy?
> And WD---> glad Jesse is going to be ok! Have a fun stay!  I just came home from 4 days (not at VWL though----had a split between BLT and SSR).   I booked late but had a great few days!


There's been several places they've shown up.  Humphreys Facebook page had some and @tgropp posted several pictures on the Boulder Ridge refurb thread.   Here's a link to one post:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/boulder-ridge-refurb-has-begun.3893489/page-17#post-64475268

And the one showing the hallway carpet: 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/boulder-ridge-refurb-has-begun.3893489/page-17#post-64475785


----------



## TCRAIG

Here’s the ones I took…1Br


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

I think one thing that would make a difference for me is if the beds would have some color.  Just not crazy about all white.  That one pillow isn't enough.  Maybe a runner at the bottom like they used to have.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I think one thing that would make a difference for me is if the beds would have some color.  Just not crazy about all white.  That one pillow isn't enough.  Maybe a runner at the bottom like they used to have.


I'm surprised it even got that one pillow!  lol  

I too miss the bed runners which have an actual function as well as the aesthetic part.


----------



## CarolynFH

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I too miss the bed runners which have an actual function as well as the aesthetic part.


What function do bed runners have, except to fall on the floor if you don't take them off before you go to bed at night?

I'm surprised at the pillow, too.  How long will it take them to disappear into guests' suitcases going home?


----------



## Hamptonite

CarolynFH said:


> What function do bed runners have, except to fall on the floor if you don't take them off before you go to bed at night?
> 
> I'm surprised at the pillow, too.  How long will it take them to disappear into guests' suitcases going home?


Disney don't mind missing pillows - they just bill them to your credit card!

And the runners - some people like them for their dirty well travelled luggage.


----------



## DonMacGregor

CarolynFH said:


> What function do bed runners have, except to fall on the floor if you don't take them off before you go to bed at night?
> 
> I'm surprised at the pillow, too.  How long will it take them to disappear into guests' suitcases going home?


Disneyland Hotel has had two matching throw pillows in every room, one on each bed. One reads "A dream is a wish your heart makes..." and the other reads "when you're fast asleep", and those don't seem to disappear on any regular basis (and they are royal blue velvet with gold embroidery and trim, so not cheap)..


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

CarolynFH said:


> What function do bed runners have, except to fall on the floor if you don't take them off before you go to bed at night?
> 
> I'm surprised at the pillow, too.  How long will it take them to disappear into guests' suitcases going home?


Already answered but they keep the bed clean from luggage that isn't always so clean.  Get it dirty - set it aside.  Get the top white sheet dirty?  Stare at it every night (unless you wish to wash it).   


DonMacGregor said:


> Disneyland Hotel has had two matching throw pillows in every room, one on each bed. One reads "A dream is a wish your heart makes..." and the other reads "when you're fast asleep", and those don't seem to disappear on any regular basis (and they are royal blue velvet with gold embroidery and trim, so not cheap)..
> 
> View attachment 724799
> 
> View attachment 724800



Hotel side.  Isn't normally brought into a DVC room anymore or disappears quickly after a short time.


----------



## DonMacGregor

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hotel side.  Isn't normally brought into a DVC room anymore or disappears quickly after a short time.


I guess I need to hold a lower opinion of my fellow DVC owners then.


----------



## twinklebug

During the last refurb of BR, I'm pretty sure Disney added in some Bambi throw pillows. 
Those were gone fast.
I never got the chance to see one other than here in pics and now on ebay


----------



## CarolynFH

DonMacGregor said:


> I guess I need to hold a lower opinion of my fellow DVC owners then.


Oh, no, no, no.  Don't you know it's only renters that do things like that?  Owners would never!  At least according to some on the boards here, for whom renters are the cause of all problems, most prominently the lack of availability for the lowest-cost studios four months before the most popular times of year.


----------



## DonMacGregor

CarolynFH said:


> Oh, no, no, no.  Don't you know it's only renters that do things like that?  Owners would never!  At least according to some on the boards here, for whom renters are the cause of all problems, most prominently the lack of availability for the lowest-cost studios four months before the most popular times of year.


----------



## TCRAIG

Since we had a non-refurbed room that was scheduled to be worked on the day we checked out - I was soooo tempted to ‘accidentally’ pack the Bambi pillows - but I didn’t…I’m just too much of a goody two shoes


----------



## twinklebug

I once bought a large window frame style print from the refurbished BWV resort on eBay. Paid around $100 for it. Thing arrived and is honking huge. Didn't look that big over the sofa in the resort room, LOL. Thankfully my house has a large wall it could adorn, but my plans to put it in my bedroom were uprooted.

As for taking anything, I admit to "accidentally" bringing home two facecloths one very hot humid August. I put them in a ziplocks with ice - needed them to stay cool while waiting for our bus to come. It was like 100 out there and I'd have passed out without them. That was like a decade back and I still have the facecloths to this day - tried to keep them clean, love the castle tag. 

One other odd thing that came home with us: a cafeteria tray in my 10 year old son's luggage. (Me: "Dude. Really?" *Son's eyes light up*)


----------



## Shellyred8

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm surprised it even got that one pillow! lol


I was thinking this same thing!!!  LOL!!!


----------



## DonMacGregor

Shellyred8 said:


> I was thinking this same thing!!!  LOL!!!


If housekeeping simply snapped a photo of each made up room and uploaded with the app they use to mark rooms ready, they’d know exactly when something line that disappeared, and Shinto charge. 

Obviously no idea if that’s possible, but it would be effective.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DonMacGregor said:


> I guess I need to hold a lower opinion of my fellow DVC owners then.


I did not mean to imply disappeared because they are taken.  Because they are placed out for a certain look and then retracted by whomever decides these things.  The thing gets dirty?  Pull it and don't replace it.


----------



## DonMacGregor

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I did not mean to imply disappeared because they are taken.  Because they are placed out for a certain look and then retracted by whomever decides these things.  The thing gets dirty?  Pull it and don't replace it.


Well, again, they seem perfectly capable of keeping 1,000 sets clean and in the rooms at DLH. I've never seen a room without a set any time in the past 10 years.

Whether the ones in WDW are stolen, dirtied and pulled from service and never cleaned or replaced, or arbitrarily removed by hotel staff, Disneyland seems not to suffer the same challenges.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DonMacGregor said:


> Well, again, they seem perfectly capable of keeping 1,000 sets clean and in the rooms at DLH. I've never seen a room without a set any time in the past 10 years.
> 
> Whether the ones in WDW are stolen, dirtied and pulled from service and never cleaned or replaced, or arbitrarily removed by hotel staff, Disneyland seems not to suffer the same challenges.


It would not be that they _couldn't_ keep pillows at DisneyWorld.  Or bedrunners.  And they do in some cases.  In other cases it's conspicuously been during it's sales period.  Hotel vs timeshare isn't a great comparison.  And that's back to my original post about this.  Hotel.


----------



## sleepydog25

DonMacGregor said:


> If housekeeping simply snapped a photo of each made up room and uploaded with the app they use to mark rooms ready, they’d know exactly when something line that disappeared, and Shinto charge.
> 
> Obviously no idea if that’s possible, but it would be effective.


While that is possible, and a version of this action is used by housekeepers when they find something broken or dangerous, Disney won't resort to such tactics due to the storm of criticism it _might_ bring. Besides, there are so many CMs that have access to rooms prior to, during, and after a visit by a guest, it could easily be argued by said guest that someone other than they took the item. It would be unwieldy and hard to implement without causing a kerfuffle.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

I was looking through some pictures this morning from our 2011 trip and found this one of our meet up at the Lodge.  That was fun.


----------



## Granny

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I was looking through some pictures this morning from our 2011 trip and found this one of our meet up at the Lodge.  That was fun.  View attachment 725083




That's quite a motley crew hanging out in the Iron Spike room!  We've definitely had some fun meets over the years.


----------



## jimmytammy

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I was looking through some pictures this morning from our 2011 trip and found this one of our meet up at the Lodge.  That was fun.  View attachment 725083


Though I wasn't at this particular meet, I miss those days


----------



## twinklebug

To those on trips and at the parks, be sure to make use of the extended evening hours if available. They are _very _crowded for the first hour or so, but well worth attending once the pack thins out. My daughter and I hit several walk ons including Big Thunder and Haunted Mansion.

I felt bad that the value & moderate resorts are no longer included, particularly since they pay the same park pass rate as everyone else, but prior to this I was avoiding the EMH due to over crowding.


----------



## TCRAIG

twinklebug said:


> To those on trips and at the parks, be sure to make use of the extended evening hours if available. They are _very _crowded for the first hour or so, but well worth attending once the pack thins out. My daughter and I hit several walk ons including Big Thunder and Haunted Mansion.
> 
> I felt bad that the value resorts are no longer included, particularly since they pay the same park pass rate as everyone else, but prior to this I was avoiding the EMH due to over crowding.


I agree - Weds EMH at MK was crowded at first and then the park was pretty much empty for the last hr to hr and half when we were there early Dec.


----------



## twinklebug

TCRAIG said:


> I agree - Weds EMH at MK was crowded at first and then the park was pretty much empty for the last hr to hr and half when we were there early Dec.


You must have been there the same night as us. The full moon and mild temperatures made for an incredible night.


----------



## TCRAIG

twinklebug said:


> You must have been there the same night as us. The full moon and mild temperatures made for an incredible night.


Maybe - we were there 12/7 - I remember thinking it’s the last full moon of 2022…(unless you count coming out of the shower )


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

So our trip to Disneyland in February is back on.  We are gonna make it work.  After this is will probably be at least 2 years till we get back to one of the parks.  That is gonna be rough.


----------



## TCRAIG

Disney loving Iowan said:


> So our trip to Disneyland in February is back on.  We are gonna make it work.  After this is will probably be at least 2 years till we get back to one of the parks.  That is gonna be rough.


Make the most of it and enjoy!


----------



## jimmytammy

DLI
Im so glad you folks are going to be able to wing another WDW trip.  We all need to get away from time to time, no matter what.


----------



## jimmytammy

https://www.facebook.com/groups/annualpassholders/permalink/1362576744308845/

Cool video of MK pianist doing a mashup of Christmas with the Haunted Mansion theme

Sorry I cant get this video to post.  Its from a private group on FB. titled Annual Pass Holders


----------



## Starwind

Does Roaring Fork still have flatbread pizzas ?  I don't see them on their menu and am hoping they haven't actually disappeared...

Thanks !


----------



## Granny

I just happened to run across this thread with some nice pictures of the VWL refurb.  I know that everyone here has seen it but more pictures are always welcome, right?  


VWL Refurb Pix


I have to say it is much better than the last refurb.  Someone finally decided that having a little color isn't a bad thing.


----------



## sleepydog25

Morning, Groupies! Here's your PSA for the day: I haven't gotten a lot of trip additions to be added to Page 1 recently, and that's fine if you'd rather not share; however, if you do wish to be added, just send me a note and I'll happily get you on the page. These things tend to be cyclical, so no big deal--yet, I did want all of you to know that Page 1 does still exist.  Just because I don't have any trips planned doesn't mean you don't!

Also, here's hoping each of you are having a wonderful holiday season and wishing you a warm, loving, and memorable Hanukkah, Kwanzaa, Christmas, or however you choose to celebrate!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

sleepydog25 said:


> Morning, Groupies! Here's your PSA for the day: I haven't gotten a lot of trip additions to be added to Page 1 recently, and that's fine if you'd rather not share; however, if you do wish to be added, just send me a note and I'll happily get you on the page. These things tend to be cyclical, so no big deal--yet, I did want all of you to know that Page 1 does still exist.  Just because I don't have any trips planned doesn't mean you don't!
> 
> Also, here's hoping each of you are having a wonderful holiday season and wishing you a warm, loving, and memorable Hanukkah, Kwanzaa, Christmas, or however you choose to celebrate!


Disneyland trip ok?


----------



## sleepydog25

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Disneyland trip ok?


Absolutely!  And cruises!


----------



## bobbiwoz

@sleepydog25 , you certainly added me quickly.  Thank you.  Someday I hope to spend at least 3 weeks in a FL DVC property, all in a row,  without the trip back up to NJ.


----------



## rkstocke5609

Merry Christmas Groupies!  I haven’t been around in awhile, but hope to be moving forward.  Blessings to all!


----------



## sleepydog25

Hello, Groupies, and Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to you all! I do hope it's a good holiday for everyone out there, albeit truly cold in certain parts of the country (like here). 

In secondary news, JT and I keep in touch as we're not too far away, and he discovered a little project I've been doing with a former student of mine who just graduated from college earlier this month. As part of his senior project in film and media, he had to do a short film. This student, Logan Ramey, opted to do something a little more adventurous and humorous. He created a short episodic show entitled *the Butler*...starring Patrick Butler...as the Butler. Yeah, it's that kind of humor. Anyway, JT thought others might get a kick out of them so I'm providing the link to his YouTube channel. He drops one episode each Friday (yesterday was Ep 3), and we enjoyed doing them so much, we did a "special Christmas" episode that he plans to put on the channel tomorrow if he can get the editing done. They're goofy, silly, over-the-top, but in good fun. I hope you enjoy them!
https://www.youtube.com/@realloganramey

And, *MERRY CHRISTMAS!*


----------



## Corinne

TCRAIG said:


> Here’s the ones I took…1Br


Thanks for posting these Tricia!


----------



## Corinne

sleepydog25 said:


> Hello, Groupies, and Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to you all! I do hope it's a good holiday for everyone out there, albeit truly cold in certain parts of the country (like here).
> 
> In secondary news, JT and I keep in touch as we're not too far away, and he discovered a little project I've been doing with a former student of mine who just graduated from college earlier this month. As part of his senior project in film and media, he had to do a short film. This student, Logan Ramey, opted to do something a little more adventurous and humorous. He created a short episodic show entitled *the Butler*...starring Patrick Butler...as the Butler. Yeah, it's that kind of humor. Anyway, JT thought others might get a kick out of them so I'm providing the link to his YouTube channel. He drops one episode each Friday (yesterday was Ep 3), and we enjoyed doing them so much, we did a "special Christmas" episode that he plans to put on the channel tomorrow if he can get the editing done. They're goofy, silly, over-the-top, but in good fun. I hope you enjoy them!
> https://www.youtube.com/@realloganramey
> 
> And, *MERRY CHRISTMAS!*


Toooooo funny *Sleepy*! You are talented!


----------



## Corinne

Merry Christmas  my dear *Groupies*! It’s been a busy month since Thanksgiving! I have finally secured a new role after an entire year off! My career break was pretty fabulous, but I am thrilled to say I am working with my former controller at a new company, and best of all, it is part time! 

In other exciting news, I just booked our grandson’s first WDW visit at none other than our beloved VWL next Christmas  * *season! Will be sending you a PM *Sleepy!*


----------



## bobbiwoz

sleepydog25 said:


> Hello, Groupies, and Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to you all! I do hope it's a good holiday for everyone out there, albeit truly cold in certain parts of the country (like here).
> 
> In secondary news, JT and I keep in touch as we're not too far away, and he discovered a little project I've been doing with a former student of mine who just graduated from college earlier this month. As part of his senior project in film and media, he had to do a short film. This student, Logan Ramey, opted to do something a little more adventurous and humorous. He created a short episodic show entitled *the Butler*...starring Patrick Butler...as the Butler. Yeah, it's that kind of humor. Anyway, JT thought others might get a kick out of them so I'm providing the link to his YouTube channel. He drops one episode each Friday (yesterday was Ep 3), and we enjoyed doing them so much, we did a "special Christmas" episode that he plans to put on the channel tomorrow if he can get the editing done. They're goofy, silly, over-the-top, but in good fun. I hope you enjoy them!
> https://www.youtube.com/@realloganramey
> 
> And, *MERRY CHRISTMAS!*


Very very good!


----------



## jimmytammy

Too know Patrick is to love him!  Thanks for sharing these per my request Sleepy.  I knew some groupies would enjoy and get to see the SleepyDog I know.  He does have a serious bone in him, but this side of him is endearing


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy said:


> Too know Patrick is to love him!  Thanks for sharing these per my request Sleepy.  I knew some groupies would enjoy and get to see the SleepyDog I know.  He does have a serious bone in him, but this side of him is endearing


So nice that you can see him more often.  He had mentioned a project, and I’m happy he shared!  I shared it with my friends who had come to HHI in March with me.  Tom enjoyed it too.


----------



## suse66

sleepydog25 said:


> Morning, Groupies! Here's your PSA for the day: I haven't gotten a lot of trip additions to be added to Page 1 recently, and that's fine if you'd rather not share; however, if you do wish to be added, just send me a note and I'll happily get you on the page. These things tend to be cyclical, so no big deal--yet, I did want all of you to know that Page 1 does still exist.  Just because I don't have any trips planned doesn't mean you don't!
> 
> Also, here's hoping each of you are having a wonderful holiday season and wishing you a warm, loving, and memorable Hanukkah, Kwanzaa, Christmas, or however you choose to celebrate!


Hey @sleepydog25 .

I have a trip planned for August 20-27 ro celebrate my twin boys birthday! So excited to stay in the refurbed rooms.

As well, I will be at DHHIR for Marck Break! Can't wait to check it out!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hope all of you have a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## TCRAIG

sleepydog25 said:


> Hello, Groupies, and Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to you all! I do hope it's a good holiday for everyone out there, albeit truly cold in certain parts of the country (like here).
> 
> In secondary news, JT and I keep in touch as we're not too far away, and he discovered a little project I've been doing with a former student of mine who just graduated from college earlier this month. As part of his senior project in film and media, he had to do a short film. This student, Logan Ramey, opted to do something a little more adventurous and humorous. He created a short episodic show entitled *the Butler*...starring Patrick Butler...as the Butler. Yeah, it's that kind of humor. Anyway, JT thought others might get a kick out of them so I'm providing the link to his YouTube channel. He drops one episode each Friday (yesterday was Ep 3), and we enjoyed doing them so much, we did a "special Christmas" episode that he plans to put on the channel tomorrow if he can get the editing done. They're goofy, silly, over-the-top, but in good fun. I hope you enjoy them!
> https://www.youtube.com/@realloganramey
> 
> And, *MERRY CHRISTMAS!*


Ring Ring Ring…Hollywood calling Sleepy!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Merry Christmas Everyone!!


----------

